# BenQ W1070 : DLP Full HD, 3D Ready with lens-shift for 1000$



## kraine

It's strange that noboby has already talk about this new BenQ Projector, that I will start to review by the end of this week :


Here are the caracteristics and it's pretty impressive what it offers for a very low Price of 890 euros in Europe :

 

 


Technische Daten:

Projektionssystem: DLP

Physikalische Auflösung: 1080p Full-HD 1920 x 1080

Helligkeit: 2000 ANSI Lumen

Kontrast: 10.000:1

Lichtstärke / Brennweite: F=2,59 2,87/ f=16,88 21,88 mm

Zoom: 1,30:1

Projektionsposition: Front-, Rück-, Deckenrück- und Deckenprojektion

Lampenlebensdauer: 3.500 Stunden im Normalmodus, 5.000 Stunden im ECO-Modus, 6.000 Stunden im Smart Eco Modus

Betriebsgeräusch: 35 dB (A) im Normalmodus, 30 dB (A) im ECO-Modus

Farben: 1,07 Milliarden Farben

Bildformate: Physikalisch 16:9 / wählbar 4:3 / Wide/ Letter Box / Anamorph

Schnittstellen: HDMI: 2 x mit HDCP, Composite Video: 1 x RCA Cinch, Komponente: 1 x RCA x 3, S-Video: 1 x Mini DIN 4 pin, RGB VGA-Analog: 1 x D-Sub 15 pin, USB: 1 x Mini Type B, Audio in: 1x 3,5mm Klinke, Audio in: 2x L/R Cinch

Lautsprecher: 1 x 10 W

Abmessungen (B x H x T): 312 x 109 x 244 mm

Gewicht (netto): 2,65 kg

Netzspannung: 100-240 V

Maximale Leistungsaufnahme, Stromsparmodus: Max. 295 Watt , Standby


----------



## SiggUA

A portable (and noisy) projector, comparable to the Acer H6500, but with 3D and lens shift for about 750 Euro (I guess, the price in the US will be less around $800). Would be the cheapest 3D projector.

Link to the data sheet (in German)
http://www.elektro.at/_media/news/1350977542/W1070_Datenblatt.pdf 

Link to news (in German)
http://www.elektro.at/benq/grumbir/w1070/23.10.2012-BenQ-runduumlstet-sich-funduumlr-die-Saison.html 

Google translation to English
http://translate.google.de/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.elektro.at%2Fbenq%2Fgrumbir%2Fw1070%2F23.10.2012-BenQ-runduumlstet-sich-funduumlr-die-Saison.html 

Preorder in Germany:
http://www.comtech.de/HiFi-und-Heimkino/Beamer-und-Projektor/Beamer/BenQ-W1070-3D-Full-HD-Heimkino-Projektor?sPartner=40


----------



## WereWolf84

many manufacturers such as Epson & Panasonic...etc already introduced or will soon introducing the successor of their previous year projector, wondering any chances BenQ will do the same for W7000?


----------



## curtishd

For $800 this thing could be killer! If it is even close to the the Benq W7000 in picture quality and 3D we may have a great projector. Anyone want to compare the differences between this and the W7000?

When's the release?


----------



## SiggUA

The German online shop promises to deliver in approx. 3 weeks.


I guess, that the entry level projector W1070 is mainly a concurrence for the Optoma HD33, not for the Benq W7000.


The W1070 is a short throw projector!


----------



## uuddlrlrbass

Am I reading this correct, short throw full 1080p that does 3d?


Marketing material sounds good, wonder what real world performance will be like.

http://210.65.248.241/product/projector/w1070 



Can anyone find bulb replacement costs?

Also can't find speed or segment # for color wheel.


----------



## DaGamePimp

Interesting, could be best all around under $1K..?


Jason


----------



## uuddlrlrbass

color wheel only 3x, pretty slow.

http://projektory.heureka.cz/benq-w1070/specifikace/#section 


What ever happened to short throw lcd projectors. Seems like It's all dlp with slow color wheels, lots of rainbows.


----------



## Jim McC

What is with Benq and the slow 3X color wheels? Won't they ever learn?


----------



## kraine

Guess who just arrived ?


----------



## Rew452

Aniously waiting for your first impressions and review.


Looks real interesting but what is the CW speed?


Rew


----------



## Skylinestar

Here's a quick preview from a chinese site:
http://chinese.vr-zone.com/38449/benq-w1070-fullhd-projector-released-10202012/ 

 


First time seeing a cheaper model that is isf certified. I'm happy that it has vertical lens shift. Able to project 100" from a distance of 2.5 meter. Uses DarkChip3. The description says it has 6 segments color wheel. But what's the speed?


@ kraine

I'm eager to read your review.


How reliable is Benq projector? From my reading, Viewsonic Pro8200 and the Mitsubishi HC4000 seem to be trouble free and last a long time.


----------



## curtishd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kraine*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000#post_22528328
> 
> 
> Guess who just arrived ?



Color Wheel speed?

2D to 3D conversion?

Both horizontal and Vertical lens shift?

Can you compare it to the W7000?


----------



## uuddlrlrbass

I would like to know if the cooling feature will really bring bulbs to the claimed 6000 hour mark. it would be great if it even hit half that and was still not completely dim.


----------



## uuddlrlrbass

I would like to know if the cooling feature will really bring bulbs to the claimed 6000 hour mark. it would be great if it even hit half that and was still not completely dim.


----------



## uuddlrlrbass

I would like to know if the cooling feature will really bring bulbs to the claimed 6000 hour mark. it would be great if it even hit half that and was still not completely dim.


----------



## kraine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtishd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000#post_22529576
> 
> 
> Color Wheel speed?
> 
> 2D to 3D conversion?
> 
> Both horizontal and Vertical lens shift?
> 
> Can you compare it to the W7000?



Here are a couple of answers










No 2D 3D conversion

only vertical lens shift


----------



## kraine

And here one funny sharpness comparaison between the E-Shift 1 (JVC X70), The E-Shift 2 (JVC X55) and a new budget DLP full hd projector the BenQ W1070










JVC X70 E-SHIFT 1 :











BenQ W1070 :











JVC X55 E-Shift 2 :












BenQ W1070 :


----------



## curtishd

How much lens shift does it have? Can it be mounted on a shelf at screen height in the back of a room?


----------



## Toe

Does the lens shift allow for the projector to be placed anywhere within the vertical viewable screen area? What is the lag?


----------



## coderguy

The deal breaker for me on this unit is the 3x color wheel. For me anyhow, 3x color wheels are rainbow city.


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uuddlrlrbass*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000#post_22528093
> 
> 
> color wheel only 3x, pretty slow.
> http://projektory.heureka.cz/benq-w1070/specifikace/#section
> 
> What ever happened to short throw lcd projectors. Seems like It's all dlp with slow color wheels, lots of rainbows.


Specs still under processing/construction.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000#post_22533421
> 
> 
> The deal breaker for me on this unit is the 3x color wheel. For me anyhow, 3x color wheels are rainbow city.


From where do you guys get the 3x wheel speed ?


@ kraine

I have read your review in cinetson. Have you tested it with movie? Do you see any rainbow? Very obvious? I'm just worried about the color wheel speed.


----------



## tigerfan33

When will this be available in U.S.?


----------



## kraine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000#post_22533012
> 
> 
> Does the lens shift allow for the projector to be placed anywhere within the vertical viewable screen area? What is the lag?



It's a very small vertical lens-shift and it's working only in a positive way + 30 cm to the top from the center of the optical engine.


----------



## kraine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000#post_22533608
> 
> 
> Specs still under processing/construction.
> 
> From where do you guys get the 3x wheel speed ?
> 
> @ kraine
> 
> I have read your review in cinetson. Have you tested it with movie? Do you see any rainbow? Very obvious? I'm just worried about the color wheel speed.



The review isn't online for the moment skylinestar, at the best Tuesday or Wenesday next week. I'm nor rainbow sensitive (and this is why I love so much the DLP).


Tigerfan33 I have no idea for the US, but here in Europe, the W1070 is coming out by the end of November. Best price is in Germany 749 euros ! This is a deal breaker for a full hd DLP projector with 3D.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kraine*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000#post_22533849
> 
> 
> It's a very small vertical lens-shift and it's working only in a positive way + 30 cm to the top from the center of the optical engine.



Thanks!


----------



## tigerfan33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kraine*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000#post_22533849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000#post_22533012
> 
> 
> Does the lens shift allow for the projector to be placed anywhere within the vertical viewable screen area? What is the lag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a very small vertical lens-shift and it's working only in a positive way + 30 cm to the top from the center of the optical engine.
Click to expand...


Shelf mounted close to center of screen?


----------



## Skylinestar

   


How does this projector project? Straight on or with an offset? If it fires straight on with just 30cm of lens shift, ceiling mounting & tabletop placement will be impossible. The only possible way is to put it on a shelf or book case behind the seating position. With it behind the seating position and at a typical distance (13-15 feet from screen), the projected image is gonna be HUGE.


----------



## kraine

It's more like the first one but only with the vertical movment from the center of the lens to the top and not the bottom.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000#post_22534037
> 
> 
> 
> How does this projector project? Straight on or with an offset? If it fires straight on with just 30cm of lens shift, ceiling mounting & tabletop placement will be impossible. The only possible way is to put it on a shelf or book case behind the seating position. With it behind the seating position and at a typical distance (13-15 feet from screen), the projected image is gonna be HUGE.



I am still confused on this as well. If we have a 100" screen for example, what is the vertical mounting range of the projector within the viewable area of the image that must be used in conjunction with the lens shift if doing a shelf/table mount?


----------



## tigerfan33

I was hoping that it did shoot straight like the w7000. Wanted to use it with my HP screen. Shooting with the off set does me no good.


----------



## kraine

Here you can find some help to get the answer of your questions, the W1070 is on the list :

http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kraine*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/30#post_22536319
> 
> 
> Here you can find some help to get the answer of your questions, the W1070 is on the list :
> http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/


Thanks. Looks like the placement of the projector will probably be blocking the direct sound from my center speaker.


----------



## kraine

Just got the answer from BenQ France about the speed of the chromatic wheel, it's a 6X


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kraine*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/30#post_22536532
> 
> 
> Just got the answer from BenQ France about the speed of the chromatic wheel, it's a 6X


Hooray. Good news. Anyway, does it support Anamorphic lens? Even projectors like Mitsu HC4000 & Viewsonic Pro8200 support A-lens.


----------



## HiFiFun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kraine*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/0_60#post_22536532
> 
> 
> Just got the answer from BenQ France about the speed of the chromatic wheel, it's a 6X


Hi Kraine,

Patience is rewarded. You got the DC3 chip that was neither in the more expensive Acer 9500 or the BenQ 7000. The color wheel sounds like 3X rotational speed with 6 segments so that is a multiplier of 2 -> 3*2= 6x effective rotational speed


This 1070 looks like it may take the crown from the Mitsubishi 4000. Please ensure that there is 1:1 pixel mapping.


There are vertical whites lines in the test pattern that needs further investigation.


Thanks for the excellent reviews


----------



## PLC1843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tigerfan33*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000#post_22533655
> 
> 
> When will this be available in U.S.?




I'd like to know this as well, if it's released here at $1000 or less, I might finally be able to upgrade to 1080p and 3D.


----------



## blastermaster




> Quote:
> Bildformate: Physikalisch 16:9 / wählbar 4:3 / Wide/ Letter Box / *Anamorph*



It looks like it!


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kraine*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/30#post_22536532
> 
> 
> Just got the answer from BenQ France about the speed of the chromatic wheel, it's a 6X



It might be true, but I have doubts. The MFR's have often said this in the past when their guys meant 6 segment.

On all sub $1500 Benq's, the fastest color wheel has so far been 4x, but about half their PJ's under $1500 are 3x wheels (not 3x in 60hz, but 3x total).


----------



## kraine

Hi Hififun, the review will be online tomorrow as usual on www.audiovideohd.fr 


This projector does an excellent job on the sharpness, I hope that this pic will help you understand better what I'm talking about


----------



## Xavier1

Kraine I really appreciate your reviews. You always seem to find these gems from nowhere. This will most certainly be my next PJ. I was looking at the shortthrow Benq w710st (720p), but this PJ is almost the same price, and yet 1080p with a proper HDMI 1.4 3D!!!


Thank you for always providing crosstalk and sharpness patterns, as well as contrast measurements, you are the best and a real pleasure to have on AVS


----------



## kraine

Thank you very much Xavier1 for all your kind words.










And you're right, I wasn't expecting a lot from this budget projector, but as you say it's a new hidden Gem


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiFiFun*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/30#post_22536618
> 
> 
> Hi Kraine,
> 
> Patience is rewarded. You got the DC3 chip that was neither in the more expensive Acer 9500 or the BenQ 7000. The color wheel sounds like 3X rotational speed with 6 segments so that is a multiplier of 2 -> 3*2= 6x effective rotational speed
> 
> This 1070 looks like it may take the crown from the Mitsubishi 4000. Please ensure that there is 1:1 pixel mapping.
> 
> There are vertical whites lines in the test pattern that needs further investigation.
> 
> Thanks for the excellent reviews



I would be very skeptical regarding this unit besting the HC4000 on 2D image quality, however it certainly sounds like the potential is there for this BenQ 1070 to be THE best sub $1K all-around PJ (meaning 2D & 3D).


Hopefully this model comes out in the USA since it possibly replaces the 1060 that is sold here.


Definitely one to watch...


Jason


----------



## Rew452

Review is up

http://www.audiovideohd.fr/tests/344-Benq-W1070-0.html 



Rew


----------



## kraine

Thanks and lets try with the ugly google translation









http://translate.google.fr/translate?sl=fr&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.audiovideohd.fr%2Ftests%2F344-Benq-W1070-0.html


----------



## Skylinestar

@ kraine

Thank you very much for the review. From the review, it looks like a very good projector for 2D movie viewing at home. I hope it has reliable lamp and circuitry.


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kraine*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/30#post_22540099
> 
> 
> Thanks and lets try with the ugly google translation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://translate.google.fr/translate?sl=fr&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.audiovideohd.fr%2Ftests%2F344-Benq-W1070-0.html



Thanks for helping those of us who are language limited.








I read the review and for someone on a budget (like I always am), it seems like a great way to enter the 3D market. A full 1080p 3D projector for under $1,000 kind of blows my mind. I keep asking myself "How can they make any money on this??". I wonder if other manufacturers will be able to follow suit or whether they'll offer more features/performance for a little more $$$. The lack of a horizontal shift makes this a deal breaker for me (that's why I bought the Acer 9500.....I needed some (though not a lot of) horizontal shift. I doubt that you were able to review the Acer after they added CMS and fixed the pixel mapping problem, but what's your overall sense of how the Acer 9500 and BenQ1070 stack up (other than price) from a picture quality perspective?


----------



## kraine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/30#post_22540306
> 
> 
> @ kraine
> 
> Thank you very much for the review. From the review, it looks like a very good projector for 2D movie viewing at home. I hope it has reliable lamp and circuitry.



It's really a very good choice for 2D (with exceptionnal sharpness for this price range).


Here the spreedshit of the product :

http://cedrus.hu/images/adatlappdf/BENQ/W1070_Specsheet.pdf


----------



## kraine

Incali I think that we will see a lot of other 3D ready full hd projectors in this price range (Optoma, Acer, Viewsonic) because TI will deliver is new chipset. I love the W1070 in 2D but as I wrote in my review, they have to work on 3D picture.


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kraine*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/30#post_22540407
> 
> 
> Incali I think that we will see a lot of other 3D ready full hd projectors in this price range (Optoma, Acer, Viewsonic) because TI will deliver is new chipset. I love the W1070 in 2D but as I wrote in my review, they have to work on 3D picture.



Why would introducing a new chipset bring costs down?? Does it make the engineering for the rest of the projector easier/cheaper or are costs just falling due to other factors (lower production costs, volume increases, etc.)?


----------



## kraine

 http://www.dlp.com/technology/dlp-press-releases/press-release.aspx?id=1541


----------



## Elix

Thanks a lot for this find and a review!


> Quote:
> Contraste séquentiel moyen : 2500:1


What is this? And what is wrong with 3D on this projector? I wasn't able to catch the meaning in the google-translated review.


----------



## kraine

It's an average value of onff contrast (sequential) measurement depending on the zoom value, but usually I'm not adding it.


----------



## The big picture

It seems the review talks about the 3D depth and pop-out not being great.

But can't depth & pop-out be increased with settings either on the projector or with a Blu-Ray player that has those settings as options ?

I think Panasonic Blu-Ray players have those 3D options ?


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The big picture*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/30#post_22541233
> 
> 
> It seems the review talks about the 3D depth and pop-out not being great.
> 
> But can't depth & pop-out be increased with settings either on the projector or with a Blu-Ray player that has those settings as options ?
> 
> I think Panasonic Blu-Ray players have those 3D options ?



I think the 580/780 Sony series does also, but when I tried to use it, I vaguely recall some unwanted consequences. I don't remember, but I might have been doing a 2D to 3D conversion??


----------



## derek

Do we have numbers on brightness in 3D mode? Does is use High mode (~1650 lumens?) The conclusion gives a 5 on 3D brightness so I would think maybe about 400 lumens through the glasses? That's on par with the BenQ W7000 pretty darn good. This unit looks like a new 3D price/performance monster.


----------



## HiFiFun

Look this is a breakthrough product that needs no marketing or pushy salesmen to sell it.


Here is the French Perspective 


It smaller than previous serious DLP projectors yet bigger than the pico models.

Looks like TI threw us in the Home Theater crowd a nice bone this year. Thank you!

The price is sweet because we are leveraging off the larger PICO market with its bold miniaturization.designs.


There are many positive aspects as mentioned in Kraines review. *4247:1 contrast with lamp low*. Clearly an intelligent design compared to previous HT models.

This is the first DLP which does not take a huge contrast hit in adding 3D.

The included CMS is very nice. It works too.

The lack of ghosting and watching fatigue in 3D (this implies little or no flicker).


Less power consumption and way longer bulb life, yet still very bright.

Superior sharpness (Kraine show us Windows File Explorer with Clear Type turned off).

Notice perfect focus is achieved when the vertical and horizontals line between the pixels is equally present.

Click to Enlarge
 


I really enjoy Kraine showing-off the superior sharpness of the 1070 (with very low levels chromatic fringing) in comparison to the 8 times priced "competition".

The W1070 is a great example of buying-no-technology-before-its-time. Is it time?


----------



## squall12

The BENQ W1070 seem a true winner wish it release earlier if not i would have buy it instead of Acer H9500 but Acer H9500 with newest firmware still overall a good 2d and 3d projector to me.


----------



## kraine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiFiFun*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/30#post_22542360
> 
> 
> I really enjoy Kraine showing-off the superior sharpness of the 1070 (with very low levels chromatic fringing) in comparison to the 8 times priced "competition".
> 
> The W1070 is a great example of buying-no-technology-before-its-time. Is it time?



Hi HiFiFun it show superiority not only in the sharpness domain, we can also discuss about the very good integrate calibration tools. All what you need is inside the menus and it works fine. (some 8 times priced competition as you say doesn't offer this level of efficiency).


----------



## Elix

And native contrast is better than the more pricey W7000 too (which uses DC2 chip). I wonder what were they thinking... ;D


----------



## HiFiFun

Contrast Comparisons



First I'm assuming (at this price and size) the W1070 4247:1 contrast is true native without the use of a dynamic iris or electronic contrast enhancement (you gotta take into account TI's latest image processing)


Mitsubishi HC7800D 3D DLP Full-On/Full-Off Contrast Ratio: 3,646:1 with dynamic iris on Auto 2 

Shame on Home Theater Magazine for not reporting the TRUE native contrast in several recent measurements


BenQ W7000 3D DLP 650:1 DynamicBlack control off 

No wonder everyone says it looks great with bright scenes (only)


Sharp XV-Z30000 3D DLP 1722:1 auto iris turned off 


Further there are color calibration have issues, from mild on the BenQ to horrific on the Sharp 


Its humorous that the Sony 50ES and the BenQ W1070 outflank the more expensive models, even in their own stable.

Its not too often that i fell sorry for the sales guys


----------



## kraine

There is no dynamic iris on the BenQ W1070 so the measure is native


----------



## HiFiFun

The latest LCD/SXRD projectors have higher On/Off (measure all white, then all black) contrast. So will they look better?


The reality is there are other types of contrast which are important, but seldom measured in reviews. One is ANSI contrast (checkerboard)

ANSI contrast can reach as highs of 800:1 in DLP projectors and typically between 50:1 to 200:1 in liquid crystal displays.

This is a major reason why DLP projectors have there own signature, as there is less interference or cross talking between pixels.


----------



## HiFiFun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kraine*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/60_60#post_22542913
> 
> 
> There is no dynamic iris on the BenQ W1070 so the measure is native


Thought so, but didn't want to assume.


----------



## Ilya Volk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiFiFun*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/0_100#post_22542899
> 
> 
> Mitsubishi HC7800D 3D DLP Full-On/Full-Off Contrast Ratio: 3,646:1 with dynamic iris on Auto 2
> 
> Shame on Home Theater Magazine for not reporting the TRUE native contrast in several recent measurements



This is clearly a mistake. There's no way HC7800D does only 3600:1 with dynamic iris. Other reviewers (a lot) report 8-10 000. It's either a native value, or maybe just a faulty unit.



Still, if W1070 really achieves 4247:1 native, its really impressive. Almost too good to be true for such a cheap projector. Especially considering it's a DLP.

Kraine, you sure your measurements are correct? Did you compare it with some mid-level pj, such as HC7800 (with iris off), or similar ? Is W1070 outperforms it in real life , not just on paper?


----------



## Ilya Volk

I'm confused. Is it FullHD 3D? Or just FullHD 2D/ 720p 3D? What does "3D Ready" mean?


----------



## kraine

This projector is a full hd 2D and 3D model. I'm also confident with my measures and you can compare the results of native contraste here between the 2 projectors (HC7800/W1070)


HC7800 :

http://www.audiovideohd.fr/tests/315-Mitsubishi-HC7800D-5.html 


W1070 :

http://www.audiovideohd.fr/tests/344-Benq-W1070-5.html


----------



## Ilya Volk

Kraine, I've read them, that's why I wonder, does this difference in measurements really translate into real-life advantage of Benq picture?


----------



## kraine

What I remember from the H7800D is that it deliver a less sharper picture than the W1070, but that's all I can tell from now. I didn't compare them side by side (sadly I don't keep all the projectors that I review







).


----------



## Ilya Volk

Why I'm asking: Over a years, even top DLPs struggled to reach native contrast over 2000-3000, without a lot of success. Now cheap Benq easily gets 4200? If this is true.. all I can say is "wow". Could this be an effect of new TI chipset?


Maybe we are seeing the long awaited break-through in DLP technology? Native 10000:1 in mid/top models? (just dreaming)


By the way, as I read the new Mitsubishi HC8000D also uses this new TI chipset. Kraine, do you plan on testing it?


----------



## derek

Only bummer I'm seeing is lack of a VESA 3 pin din for external 3D sync transmitter. Only DLP link support.


----------



## Shift

Any idea / word on a US release for the Benq W1070?


----------



## pumbaa071




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shift*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/60#post_22543674
> 
> 
> Any idea / word on a US release for the Benq W1070?


Id love to know also since this is a contender with the pro8200 for my man cave/movie room


----------



## The big picture




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shift*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/60#post_22543674
> 
> 
> Any idea / word on a US release for the Benq W1070?



+1 for me also..Would love to know When & If it will be sold in USA ???


----------



## DaGamePimp

I submitted an e-mail to BenQ USA regarding the release of the W1070 but have not heard back as of yet.


Jason


----------



## Thunder_God_Thor

Just as I was ready to buy a Viewsonic pro8200 this month this comes out! Now im confused, lol. I dont care much for 3D but if this thing will deliver better blacks then the VS Pro8200 I might reconsider... looks like this is 10,000: 1 contrast ratio. Is that correct ? Certainly cant be for the price right? VS Pro8200 is 4000:1 I believe.


----------



## Xavier1

Thanks Kraine for the fantastic review!


Also thanks above to the AVS member who asked Benq USA.


One question I have is what kind of DLP Link flash is used for the glasses sync, is it a RED flash (better for preserving contrast), or a WHITE flash (a little more washed out).


Not sure if this is easy to find this out as it probably is invisible to the naked eye.


----------



## The big picture

Not 100% sure, but I think I read somewhere, that the red flash can be seen if you remove your 3D glasses during a 3D movie.

And if it uses a white flash the screen will look washed-out with the glasses removed.


----------



## kraine

I think that it's a white flash that helps the synchronisation with the DLP-LINK Glasses.


Here a little gift, the W1070 User Manual in English :

ftp://files.benq.eu/projector/manuals/w1070/w1070_en.pdf


----------



## kraine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ilya Volk*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/60#post_22543015
> 
> 
> By the way, as I read the new Mitsubishi HC8000D also uses this new TI chipset. Kraine, do you plan on testing it?



If it comes to Europe yes of course.


----------



## Xavier1

Thanks for the answer to my question. White flash means that the room will light up a bit more if the walls are not painted dark.


Now its just a matter of if this beast will come to NA. Please Benq, do it!


----------



## HiFiFun

I've done a bit more investigating and learned that the 5000:1 W1060 was introduced about this time last year and is being discontinued at Fry's .

For this year BenQ kept the same chassis, added 3D and DC3 along with the new and improved TI chipset.

All at the same price. Not bad











Noticed this little jab at the liquid crystal color degradation over time:
 

Virtually Color Decay-Free

The DLP engine is virtually immune to color decay, delivering an extended lifespan of reliable color performance without developing a yellow or green tint overtime.


----------



## HiFiFun

A juicy scoop with the W1070:


Vertical Scan Rate: 23-*120Hz*

With no frame interpolation the lag should be at least ok. It needs to be measured.

Maybe with my 3570K i5 HTPC i can set the frame rate beyond 60Hz for the first time and then set PowerDVD to do frame interpolation.










Horizontal Frequency 15K-102KHz


----------



## Butmuncher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiFiFun*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/60#post_22546923
> 
> 
> A juicy scoop with the W1070:
> 
> Vertical Scan Rate: 23-*120Hz*
> 
> With no frame interpolation the lag should be at least ok. It needs to be measured.
> 
> Maybe with my 3570K i5 HTPC i can set the frame rate beyond 60Hz for the first time and then set PowerDVD to do frame interpolation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horizontal Frequency 15K-102KHz


----------



## Plagen

FWIW, I talked to a Benq USA sales rep today and he or she told me that the W1070 will be released at the end of 2012 or early 2013.


----------



## ondaedg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kraine*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/60#post_22545906
> 
> 
> If it comes to Europe yes of course.



Did you notice any headaches or rainbows from the 3x color wheel? This projector has some great potential, but I am skeptical that I can view it without the discomfort typical of slower color wheels.


----------



## HiFiFun

 HDMI 1.4b was released on October 11, 2011. One of the new features is that it adds support to 1080p video at 120 Hz
 

How high can the 2D frame rate be? Some monitors go up to 85Hz...

Traditionally HDTV displays only accept up to 60Hz, then internally upscale the frame rate to 120, 240 or even 480Hz frame rates, with or without interpolation.


4K UHDTV Frame Rate

120p (120.00 Hz exactly) is a progressive format and is standardized for UHDTV (4K) by the ITU-R BT.2020 recommendation. It will be the single global "double-precision" frame rate for UHDTV (instead of using 100 Hz for PAL-based countries and 119.88 Hz for NTSC-based countries).


----------



## Thunder_God_Thor

Any idea of the exact msrp price for the US? Im really considering waiting to get this over the Viewsonic pro8200 is the price is right. A little concerned about the possible RBE though...


----------



## Butmuncher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiFiFun*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/60#post_22547621
> 
> HDMI 1.4b was released on October 11, 2011. One of the new features is that it adds support to 1080p video at 120 Hz
> 
> 
> 120p (120.00 Hz exactly) is a progressive format and is standardized for UHDTV (4K) by the ITU-R BT.2020 recommendation. It will be the single global "double-precision" frame rate for UHDTV (instead of using 100 Hz for PAL-based countries and 119.88 Hz for NTSC-based countries).



So this pj will do 1080p/120hz?

I think it does 1080p/60hz frame packing?

I dno, hopefully somebody will be able to tell me more.


1080p/60hz frame packing has more input lag than 1080p/120hz 3d, being a gamer the pass through of 120hz 3d with no need for 3d proccessing has the lowest input lag for 3d gaming.


Looks like it will do 1080p 60hz in 3d according to what i read in the manual, that sounds fun







, but does it do 1080p 120hz?

Highest real hz/res seems tobe 1280x800 119.909hz


Would be nice to use a hacked edid for 3dvision to get 1080p/120hz with a big screen.


----------



## plasmaowner

Well looks like this projector wont work for HP owners. Only option is still the Benq w7000 for DLP.


----------



## guy80

also following this projector; it's between the AR100U & this one right now for me


----------



## HiFiFun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Butmuncher*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/60_60#post_22547643
> 
> 
> So this pj will do 1080p/120hz?
> 
> I think it does 1080p/60hz frame packing?
> 
> I dno, hopefully somebody will be able to tell me more.
> 
> 1080p/60hz frame packing has more input lag than 1080p/120hz 3d, being a gamer the pass through of 120hz 3d with no need for 3d proccessing has the lowest input lag for 3d gaming.
> 
> Looks like it will do 1080p 60hz in 3d according to what i read in the manual, that sounds fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but does it do 1080p 120hz?
> 
> Highest real hz/res seems tobe 1280x800 119.909hz
> 
> Would be nice to use a hacked edid for 3dvision to get 1080p/120hz with a big screen.


From the manual:
*1280 x 1024* @75 and 85Hz

This is the highest 2D frame rate. It may be great for HTPC games but its not even close to the HDTV 16:9 aspect ratio.


----------



## Butmuncher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiFiFun*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/90#post_22548644
> 
> 
> From the manual:
> *1280 x 1024* @75 and 85Hz
> 
> This is the highest 2D frame rate. It may be great for HTPC games but its not even close to the HDTV 16:9 aspect ratio.



Thanks Hififun, i was getting my hopes up there, its what i've been after for sooo long.

I relly do like the look of this pj, can't wait to see some ukl prices, fingers crossed there here for xmas.


I do'nt see anywhere in the manual that it supports 1080p/60hz framepacking 3d instead of 1080p24hz ?


I take it with teh new chip it does 1080p/60hz framepacking 3d, or am i lost?


----------



## HiFiFun

I have studied refresh rates in passing over the past few years.

The fastest displays are these. Both are ~$500

ASUS VG Series VG278HE 
BenQ XL2420TX Professional Gaming Monitor 

Notice there is no motion interpolation as that nice feature adds considerably to the lags being discussed (4ms!):
http://www.amazon.com/review/R1UPL6SRMO3WVR/ref=cm_cr_pr_cmt?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00906HM6K&linkCode=&nodeID=&tag=#wasThisHelpful


----------



## Rew452

I have a question; since this is a new product, and I am sure it will undergo firmware changes.

Does BenQ have a history of letting users's upgrade their firmware or do they require the unit to be sent in to them for flashing?


Anyone have a feel for this?


Thanks

Rew


----------



## Ilya Volk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Butmuncher*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/0_100#post_22549406
> 
> 
> I do'nt see anywhere in the manual that it supports 1080p/60hz framepacking 3d instead of 1080p24hz ?
> 
> I take it with teh new chip it does 1080p/60hz framepacking 3d, or am i lost?



As has already been said, It doesn't support 1080p/60hz 3d.


----------



## Butmuncher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ilya Volk*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/90#post_22550035
> 
> 
> As has already been said, It doesn't support 1080p/60hz 3d.



Thanks, i missed that part.


----------



## Elix

kraine, can you please test input lag on W1070?


----------



## kadeeu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/90#post_22549861
> 
> 
> I have a question; since this is a new product, and I am sure it will undergo firmware changes.
> 
> Does BenQ have a history of letting users's upgrade their firmware or do they require the unit to be sent in to them for flashing?
> 
> Anyone have a feel for this?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rew



The BenQ W7000 had issues in early production and required a firmware fix. From what I have read all units had to be send to a service center for the update to be done.


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/90#post_22549861
> 
> 
> I have a question; since this is a new product, and I am sure it will undergo firmware changes.
> 
> Does BenQ have a history of letting users's upgrade their firmware or do they require the unit to be sent in to them for flashing?
> 
> Anyone have a feel for this?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rew



You'll have to send it in if it requires a firmware update. At least that was the case for the BenQ 7000 when they released the new firmware. I wonder what the competitors will be coming out with and how they will compare ($$$ and performance). The advantage to buying early is that you have more fun earlier. The disadvantage is that you haven't been able to test all the waters.....


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kadeeu*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/90#post_22550968
> 
> 
> The BenQ W7000 had issues in early production and required a firmware fix. From what I have read all units had to be send to a service center for the update to be done.



True dat.....


----------



## HiFiFun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Plagen*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/60_60#post_22547560
> 
> 
> FWIW, I talked to a Benq USA sales rep today and he or she told me that the W1070 will be released at the end of 2012 or early 2013.


Since we have to wait a bit, its only logical to include the new Acer DC3 projectors .

Kraine, once again appears to be the all knowing orb!



Note: Acer and BenQ used to be part of the same company. BenQ certainly has the better customer service.


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiFiFun*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/90#post_22552770
> 
> 
> Since we have to wait a bit, its only logical to include the new Acer DC3 projectors .
> 
> Kraine, once again appears to be the all knowing orb!
> 
> Note: Acer and BenQ used to be part of the same company. BenQ certainly has the better customer service.



I haven't dealt with BenQ customer service, so I'm not an authority on that. Once you get past level 1 support at Acer (at which I've become quite proficient), I think their customer support is quite good. In fact just about as good as I've seen (being something of a rookie in this business). Acer customer support has gone way, way out of their way for me; including replacing my projector with a brand new one and restarting my warranty and I didn't even ask them to do this.


As far as the new DC3 chip PJs coming out, I get that this is a significant upgrade from last year's model if implemented correctly. I would say so was 720 to 1080p 3D and so will be the next advance (most likely anyway). If someone wants to get a new projector every year, they can do that and get the full benefit of the new technology as it's released. In other words, we're on the technology merry-go-round as I've said many times before. The new models get announced, we either bite or wait until we get a better idea of which PJ is best for our needs and what kinds of problems each projector has. Then we either bite or decide to wait for the price to come down a bit or gather yet more information over the added time. Then we either bite or we say to ourselves "at this point, maybe I should wait and see next year's model". Then next year's model comes out and we go through the same process.


For myself, I'm glad that people who waited through this year will get an improved PJ. I'm also glad I've been having so much fun watching my projector and will continue to do so while others are waiting for next year's model to be released. If I were to purchase another PJ (I won't be doing that next year because I don't want to spend the money), I'd probably purchase it around April or May because by then everything has been pretty much vetted (yes, an election is coming up







) and that puts me in my comfort zone when it comes to spending money. So, you can wait forever or make a decision as to when to buy. If I didn't have (and hadn't had) a PJ, I'd certainly wait for next year's model. I made a decision I'm quite comfortable with and bought the Acer. After an admittedly rocky start, everything is looking good and I use it literally every day.


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiFiFun*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/90#post_22552770
> 
> 
> Since we have to wait a bit, its only logical to include the new Acer DC3 projectors .
> 
> Kraine, once again appears to be the all knowing orb!
> 
> Note: Acer and BenQ used to be part of the same company. BenQ certainly has the better customer service.



Optoma may be in this running also.....you never know......unless you wait and find out.


----------



## tabascco

Looks like W1070 will be available december 3rd at ncix in Canada.

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=77677&vpn=W1070&manufacture=BenQ


----------



## Antony Key

Hey! Did anyone read W1070 user's manual? They have 2 models in there: W1070 and W1080ST (short throw). But http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/ do not have W1080ST. What is throw ratio of W1070?

*kraine*, can u check if W1070 have the same ratio in real life as at throw-calculator's page?


The main question is - if we order W1070, wouldn't it be it's a non-short throw model (because they have special W1080ST edition for short throw)?


----------



## Skylinestar

w1070 can do 100" in 2.5 meter.

w1080st can do 100" in 1.5 meter. That's amazing. I hope the quality is good too.


----------



## Antony Key

Oh yes, thanks. It's fully described in user manual. That's all about me - first ask then read


----------



## Haw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elix*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/30#post_22542892
> 
> 
> And native contrast is better than the more pricey W7000 too (which uses DC2 chip). I wonder what were they thinking... ;D



BenQ UK website shows a New W7000+. Wonder if this is the latest improved version of the W7000. Perhaps they have also changed the DC2 to DC3 in the new W7000+ as well?

http://benq.co.uk/product/projector/35/262


----------



## SiggUA

The comparison of the specifications between the W7000 and W7000+ shows not even one difference.


----------



## The big picture

Is that for sale link above correct ? Do you think the 1070 or 1080st may be up for sale before the end of this year ?...


----------



## Butmuncher




> Quote:
> BenQ Taiwan W1070 will be available in UK market in Dec.



From the facebook page in relation to my question for uk .


----------



## Skylinestar

Here's a chinese quick review:
http://www.pjtime.com/2012/11/19266923.shtml


----------



## wolfyncsu7

Kraine, you say the 3D picture needs some work, but have you seen other entry-level 3D DLP projectors (like the Acers or Optoma GT series) to offer a comparison? I dipped my toe in the 3D waters with an Optoma GT700, and I'm pretty impressed for $600. But, I'm looking to upgrade to full hd 3D and better contrast soon.... was hoping something like the W1070 would be it.


----------



## dbox1080p

I just bought an optoma gt750 and I am hooked on the smooth motion from dlp as its my first one. I owned lcd's in the past and they dont deliver, has there been a us release date and gaming lag stats posted?


----------



## Skylinestar

Read a taiwanese review... confirmed to be 6-speed 6-segment color wheel.

Started selling at 36,900 Taiwan dollar.


EDIT: It's chinese review at http://www.pconline.com.cn/projector/review/1211/3060242.html


----------



## Elix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/90#post_22583143
> 
> 
> Read a taiwanese review... confirmed to be 6-speed 6-segment color wheel.
> 
> Started selling at 36,900 Taiwan dollar.


Can you give us a link to the review?


I see, sorry

\/ \/ \/ \/ \/


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elix*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/90#post_22583198
> 
> 
> Can you give us a link to the review?


This chinese review:
http://www.pconline.com.cn/projector/review/1211/3060242.html


----------



## uuddlrlrbass

Wow, it keeps getting better and better. This projector sounds amazing price vs performance (if it really comes out under 1k)


benQ for movies and that led LG for $449 for everyday tv , a match made in bargin heaven.


I still don't believe the color wheel is 6x, when al others have been 3x. it would be nice but not holding breath.


----------



## beamernovice

Hi guy's.

I'm from England and can confirm this baby is available here now at £682 shipped ($1084) http://www.projectorpoint.co.uk/projectors/BenQ_W1070.html 


I found a better review & test of the w1070 here.... http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&u=http://www.audiovideohd.fr/tests/344-Benq-W1070-0.html&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dbenq%2Bw1070%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dopera%26hs%3Ds9G%26channel%3Dsuggest%26prmd%3Dimvns&sa=X&ei=WWedUL3ZEIHS0QWY24CYCA&ved=0CEcQ7gEwBQ 


This review confirms it is a 6x colour wheel.


I think this will be an astounding 3d projector at this budget price, it will be interesting to see what Optoma & Acer have to offer in the competition.


Don't forget the DLP-Link glasses from Ebay which are much cheaper.


----------



## leeperry


It's actually 3X speed with a dual RGB wheel from what a BenQ PM told me....but they all lie about it anyway: http://forum.blu-ray.com/showpost.php?p=5242937&postcount=7

 

and this link seems pretty clear about the fact that true 6X isn't quite possible:  http://www.cine4home.de/knowhow/DLP-Farbraeder/RGB-Farbraeder.htm

 

My previous HC3100 also had a RGBRGB wheel: http://cineforhome.com/reviews/projectors/MitsuHC3100-1100/HC3100-1100Review.htm

 

And there was an option in its OSD to either set it to 4X or 5X, but maybe these were actually 2X and 2.5X, hah! 5X was posterizing like hell tbh, and also blinking like you wouldn't believe in 48Hz(it was fine in 50/60Hz, though).

 

I've found the BenQ ISF secret code so all is well, the only last issue is that they don't make the firmware updates public..that's pretty annoying when you're an early adopter.

 

It's also way too bright at 1200 ANSI lm in eco mode, but I guess I could compensate for it with either a gray screen or a polarizing photo filter.

 

I guess there isn't a million options for a $1K pj that's 1080p DC3, short throw and with a proper CMS anyway..


----------



## Butmuncher

Anybody any idea's on how the brightness drop will be from a acer h5360bd and the w1070?

The acer is 2500 lumens and the benq 2000?


Dno if it's worth while upgrading for the 1080p at the expense of brightness, the pj will be used 99% for 3d gaming/films only.


I feel the brightness difference between the benq w710st 2200 lumens and the h5360bd.


----------



## Jesper L

Just ordered this baby. Should be delivered end of this month. Thanks to Kraine for making the reveiew and you guys for this thread. Sound like an amazing product at this price.


I should receive it in two weeks - will post here when it´s setup and tell about my first impressions.


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leeperry*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/120#post_22586940
> 
> 
> It's actually 3X speed with a dual RGB wheel from what a BenQ PM told me....but they all lie about it anyway: http://forum.blu-ray.com/showpost.php?p=5242937&postcount=7
> 
> 
> and this link seems pretty clear about the fact that true 6X isn't quite possible:  http://www.cine4home.de/knowhow/DLP-Farbraeder/RGB-Farbraeder.htm
> 
> 
> My previous HC3100 also had a RGBRGB wheel: http://cineforhome.com/reviews/projectors/MitsuHC3100-1100/HC3100-1100Review.htm
> 
> 
> And there was an option in its OSD to either set it to 4X or 5X, but maybe these were actually 2X and 2.5X, hah! 5X was posterizing like hell tbh, and also blinking like you wouldn't believe in 48Hz(it was fine in 50/60Hz, though).
> 
> 
> I've found the BenQ ISF secret code so all is well, the only last issue is that they don't make the firmware updates public..that's pretty annoying when you're an early adopter.
> 
> 
> It's also way too bright at 1200 ANSI lm in eco mode, but I guess I could compensate for it with either a gray screen or a polarizing photo filter.
> 
> 
> I guess there isn't a million options for a $1K pj that's 1080p DC3, short throw and with a proper CMS anyway..



I was actually able to get the exact specs on the Acer H9500BD from one of my contacts at Acer and the US model is 4x at 30fps. The Euro model is 6x at 25fps. It's a 6 segment wheel Red, Yellow, Green, Cyan, White, Blue.


----------



## beamernovice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leeperry*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/120#post_22586940
> 
> 
> It's actually 3X speed with a dual RGB wheel from what a BenQ PM told me....but they all lie about it anyway: http://forum.blu-ray.com/showpost.php?p=5242937&postcount=7
> 
> 
> and this link seems pretty clear about the fact that true 6X isn't quite possible:  http://www.cine4home.de/knowhow/DLP-Farbraeder/RGB-Farbraeder.htm
> 
> 
> My previous HC3100 also had a RGBRGB wheel: http://cineforhome.com/reviews/projectors/MitsuHC3100-1100/HC3100-1100Review.htm
> 
> 
> And there was an option in its OSD to either set it to 4X or 5X, but maybe these were actually 2X and 2.5X, hah! 5X was posterizing like hell tbh, and also blinking like you wouldn't believe in 48Hz(it was fine in 50/60Hz, though).
> 
> 
> I've found the BenQ ISF secret code so all is well, the only last issue is that they don't make the firmware updates public..that's pretty annoying when you're an early adopter.
> 
> 
> It's also way too bright at 1200 ANSI lm in eco mode, but I guess I could compensate for it with either a gray screen or a polarizing photo filter.
> 
> 
> I guess there isn't a million options for a $1K pj that's 1080p DC3, short throw and with a proper CMS anyway..



Is the excessive brightness you experience in 2D or 3D?


----------



## beamernovice

The test from avhd which is presumably the euro model declares it is DC3 6 segment X6 colour wheel. http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&u=http://www.audiovideohd.fr/tests/344-Benq-W1070-0.html&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dbenq%2Bw1070%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dopera%26hs%3Dkal%26channel%3Dsuggest%26prmd%3Dimvns&sa=X&ei=kgmkUPvWCuHM0QW46IDoDg&ved=0CEkQ7gEwBg


----------



## TRI-MONITOR

Noticed the W1070 is now up on the BenQ US web site. http://www.benq.us/product/projector/w1070 


This is a projector I will be interested in but I want a few reviews from owners and waiting to see what Optoma and Acer will release with the new TI chip set.


I have played around with 3D for nearly 10 years with 60 Hz field sequential crt TV and a 120 Hz frame sequential computer monitor with the old Elsa Nvidia drivers and e-dimentional wired active glasses. If you can watch 60 Hz field sequential 3D for 2 hours with no problems you can take about anything in the 3D world.


Now using Acer h5360 and it seems like heaven.


----------



## Brian Miller

Kraine, without an iris, how was the black level on the W1070?


----------



## Seegs108




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Miller*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/120#post_22589691
> 
> 
> Kraine, without an iris, how was the black level on the W1070?



If you read his review, he notes the highest on/off measurement was 4247:1


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leeperry*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/120#post_22586940
> 
> 
> It's actually 3X speed with a dual RGB wheel from what a BenQ PM told me....but they all lie about it anyway: http://forum.blu-ray.com/showpost.php?p=5242937&postcount=7



Actually the opposite is true with the VS color wheel... Viewsonic has the best color wheel as far as lowest RBE of any 4x speed, and by quite a large margin... For instance, the Viewsonic Pro8200 only has about 20% of the same RBE effect as the Mits hc4000 (4x color wheel). The Viewsonic is spinning at the speed of a 4x color wheel but the wheel has smaller splices due to the 7th segment so the time per RGB color spent from the light passing through until the wheel hits the next color is less overall reducing RBE. Some Marantz also use a 7-seg color wheel, and this extra segment is known to reduce RBE. The color wheel the VS uses was specifically designed by Texas Instruments to reduce RBE without increasing the rotational speed, the reason some don't use it is because it does reduce contrast a bit (worse black levels). The Marantz probably uses a different and more expensive one that doesn't reduce contrast.


The Viewsonic is a 7-segment 4x color wheel with the equivalent RBE of a 5x or 6x color wheel if the 5x/6x is 6-segments. How do I know it's better than a standard 6-seg 4x color wheel, well because I owned many of each and then owned the Pro8200. The 7th segment is a yellow segment, and because yellow is not that far off the spectrum of white (on the light spectrum but not the color wheel itself, white is all colors combined), the yellow segment allows more light to pass through, and that is what allows the Viewsonic to be so bright. I am absolutely certain that info posted in that link is completely invalid and is someone just making up random facts.


As far as the Benq color wheel speed goes, I'd have to see the projector in person to try to decipher where the RBE falls, I can tell if I can get the foot lamberts down to 16-18, then I'll know where it stands vs. the others. Takes me about 3 days of watching though to be sure. I don't have one though, so that is the issue


----------



## leeperry


Oh, I used to own the 4X HC910 and its white segment made my eyes bleed RBE-wise, never again!

 

Well, I believe that Planar output 24p in 96Hz in order to reduce RBE so the CWS itself out of its context doesn't mean much if anything, because it will depend on how 24p is output(48Hz in 4X on the HC3100 was a RBE feast for instance, but 50/60Hz were just fine) and on the number of segments indeed.

 

Anyway, everyone says that the W1070's CW is 6 segments at 6X(even the official datashet) but the BenQ PM I talked to told me that it was 3X with the same RGBRGB wheel as the W1100, which made it a 6X..huh! Confusing, especially when google says that the W1100 is 4X, huh².

 

And while we're at it, I don't seem to find a single official confirmation that the W1070 uses the newest DC3 panel and I'm confused as to why it would be $150 cheaper than the DC2 W1100.

 

All this said, it looks like a banger for $1K(I need a proper xyY CMS badly) and I'll buy it whenever it'll hit the market. The worst case scenario being that I'll send it back for a refund should I be disappointed ^^

 

I really hope that black will be as transparent in bright scenes as it was on the HC3100(550:1 ANSI contrast), that'd be fantastic!


----------



## Brian Miller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Seegs108*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/120#post_22591021
> 
> 
> If you read his review, he notes the highest on/off measurement was 4247:1


Yes I read that, but I have no idea how that translates into black level as compared to, say, an Acer H9500BD.


----------



## Seegs108




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Miller*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/120#post_22591997
> 
> 
> Yes I read that, but I have no idea how that translates into black level as compared to, say, an Acer H9500BD.



Well...you could do a little work and check to see if he reviewed that one as well. (He did) A quick two seconds later after the exhaustive effort it took to retrieve the info reveals he got a native measurement of 2400:1 on: off and with the DI enabled he got 6000:1. So one can deduce the native contrast on the BenQ is roughly twice as good. The benefit of Acer with the iris enabled isn't always a good thing. I've read reports that its quite noticeable and many people turn it off. The BenQ will give a better picture in regards to contrast with a more stable picture in darker scenes and on darker material in general.


----------



## Brian Miller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Seegs108*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/120#post_22592112
> 
> 
> Well...you could do a little work and check to see if he reviewed that one as well. (He did) A quick two seconds later after the exhaustive effort it took to retrieve the info reveals he got a native measurement of 2400:1 on: off and with the DI enabled he got 6000:1. So one can deduce the native contrast on the BenQ is roughly twice as good.


Jeese. I didn't mean that I don't have access to native contrast measurements. I meant that I don't know whether higher native contrast necessarily implies lower absolute black level. It seems to me that a brighter projector can have higher native contrast but still have mediocre black levels, and the W1070 is a bright projector. It would be useful therefore to have someone who has actually seen it comment directly on the black level (and input lag).


Perhaps a measurement of the black level is included here but got lost in translation: "Contrast 4247:1 lamp *low black value 0.11*". Anyone know what this means?


----------



## Seegs108




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Miller*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/120#post_22592781
> 
> 
> Jeese. I didn't mean that I don't have access to native contrast measurements. I meant that I don't know whether higher native contrast necessarily implies lower absolute black level. It seems to me that a brighter projector can have higher native contrast but still have mediocre black levels, and the W1070 is a bright projector. It would be useful therefore to have someone who has actually seen it comment directly on the black level (and input lag).
> 
> Perhaps a measurement of the black level is included here but got lost in translation: "Contrast 4247:1 lamp *low black value 0.11*". Anyone know what this means?



I'm not an expert and someone please correct me if I'm wrong but I believe it's a measurement in foot lamberts (or possibly lux) of how much light is hitting the screen when you have the projector projecting a fully black image ( a 0 IRE test pattern is a good example). This is how they measure On/Off contrast. They compare how much light is hitting the screen at 0 IRE versus 100 IRE. That number will basically tell you how "black" black will actually look.


----------



## soupdragon

Brian/Seegs, your both right, depending on circumstance. For example, its quite right that the higher native contrast 4247:1 has a better dynamic range and compared to 2400:1, you should be able to notice this difference. But if the 2400:1 projector is outputting much less light, then potentially it will have a lower black floor, a blacker black, than the 4247:1 machine. But is a lower black floor more important than dynamic range? I think not but who knows, only you will know...Personally, if you are after a low black floor, I would go with the higher contrast machine and take steps to reduce light output if its too bright. Eg, mount it as far away as possible - run it in low lamp mode - maybe even put an ND filter over the lens. Adding an ND filter will reduce light output, give you a blacker black floor but still maintain the advantage in overall contrast - just don't overdo it.


Put it another way, if I put a couple of ND8 filters on this BenQ I could get the black floor blacker that the top end JVC projector - but the image won't look too great as it would be too dull and the reduced black means my peak white has also reduced to make the image flat. In summary, lower black floor is great, but if you don't have the contrast ability, you shoudn't consider the low black floor measurement as a key attribute - its only 1 indicator in several areas which make the viewing experience.


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soupdragon*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/120#post_22593849
> 
> 
> Brian/Seegs, your both right, depending on circumstance. For example, its quite right that the higher native contrast 4247:1 has a better dynamic range and compared to 2400:1, you should be able to notice this difference. But if the 2400:1 projector is outputting much less light, then potentially it will have a lower black floor, a blacker black, than the 4247:1 machine. But is a lower black floor more important than dynamic range? I think not but who knows, only you will know...Personally, if you are after a low black floor, I would go with the higher contrast machine and take steps to reduce light output if its too bright. Eg, mount it as far away as possible - run it in low lamp mode - maybe even put an ND filter over the lens. Adding an ND filter will reduce light output, give you a blacker black floor but still maintain the advantage in overall contrast - just don't overdo it.
> 
> Put it another way, if I put a couple of ND8 filters on this BenQ I could get the black floor blacker that the top end JVC projector - but the image won't look too great as it would be too dull and the reduced black means my peak white has also reduced to make the image flat. In summary, lower black floor is great, but if you don't have the contrast ability, you shoudn't consider the low black floor measurement as a key attribute - its only 1 indicator in several areas which make the viewing experience.




+1 Nicely put!!


Rew


----------



## leeperry


The major issue with ND filters is that I believe Hoya quit making their "Pro1" filters a few years ago and these were the best ones on the market....anything lower grade will kill sharpness.


----------



## soupdragon

Anything lower grade will kill sharpness? - possibly, all depends on your definition of kill though! My previous Hoya ND4 filter wasn't pro but I couldn't tell any difference in sharpness from my seating distance so I doubt it would make any percievable impact on sharpness on a budget PJ like this either - marginal difference if at all IMO. That said, there are plenty of Hoya pro1 filters on ebay starting at around $25....


----------



## Ilya Volk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Miller*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/100_100#post_22592781
> 
> 
> Perhaps a measurement of the black level is included here but got lost in translation: "Contrast 4247:1 lamp *low black value 0.11*". Anyone know what this means?



This obviously means: "Contrast measured with *low lamp* is 4247:1, the value of black is 0.11"


----------



## leeperry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soupdragon*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/100_100#post_22593992
> 
> 
> Anything lower grade will kill sharpness? - possibly, all depends on your definition of kill though! My previous Hoya ND4 filter wasn't pro but I couldn't tell any difference in sharpness from my seating distance so I doubt it would make any percievable impact on sharpness on a budget PJ like this either - marginal difference if at all IMO. That said, there are plenty of Hoya pro1 filters on ebay starting at around $25....


OK, good! Maybe these are NOS or maybe they didn't give up on the Pro1's after all.

 

It looks pretty dang sharp me to:  http://www.audiovideohd.fr/album-Benq,W1070/17115.html

 

There's always the possibility that he scored a golden review sample, though.


----------



## elmalloc

How's the input lag? If you notice I have a thread right now on the first page looking for multiple 1080p projectors for a gaming setup (eyefinity resolution). Thanks!


----------



## Brian Miller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Seegs108*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/120#post_22593018
> 
> 
> I'm not an expert and someone please correct me if I'm wrong but I believe it's a measurement in foot lamberts (or possibly lux) of how much light is hitting the screen when you have the projector projecting a fully black image


By examining the original French language review and comparing it to his other reviews, my conclusion is that *0.11* is the black level *lux* measurement of the W1070 when in low lamp mode and displaying an all-black (0 IRE) test pattern.


Looking at Kraine's other reviews, here is how the W1070 compares to other projectors in their low lamp mode (to be fair, some of these are a little more expensive than the W1070, some a lot more):


BenQ W1070: 0.11 lux

BenQ W7000: 0.19 lux without iris, 0.04 lux with iris

Acer H9500BD: 0.10 lux without iris, 0.04 lux with iris

Epson 3020: 0.15 lux

Epson 5020: 0.04 lux


For having no iris, the W1070 performs quite well, easily besting the W7000 with no iris and even the Epson 3020 with an iris. However, it doesn't get too close to the deep blacks (0.04 lux) that other projectors like the BenQ W7000 can produce with an iris. Subjectively it should have "good" blacks but not "really deep" blacks.


Of course, the W1070 is by far the cheapest of these projectors, and its high native contrast has other benefits as well, so certainly black level is not the only consideration.


----------



## Elix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Miller*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/120#post_22595105
> 
> 
> BenQ W1070: 0.11 lux
> 
> BenQ W7000: 0.19 lux without iris, 0.04 lux with iris
> 
> Acer H9500BD: 0.10 lux without iris, 0.04 lux with iris
> 
> Epson 3020: 0.15 lux
> 
> Epson 5020: 0.04 lux
> 
> For having no iris, the W1070 performs quite well, easily besting the W7000 with no iris and even the Epson 3020 with an iris. However, it doesn't get too close to the deep blacks (0.04 lux) that other projectors like the BenQ W7000 can produce with an iris. Subjectively it should have "good" blacks but not "really deep" blacks.
> 
> Of course, the W1070 is by far the cheapest of these projectors, and its high native contrast has other benefits as well, so certainly black level is not the only consideration.


You're forgetting it's outputting 500 lux whites while having 0.11 lux blacks...


> Quote:
> Contrast 4247:1 lamp low black value 0.11
> 
> Low brightness light 500 lux 1216 lumens


Put on an ND4 filter (cuts light output by 4) and you get 300 lumens whites and 0,0275 LUX blacks (I don't know what screen kraine is using and I'm having a hard time converting lux to lumen right now...). But as you can see deep blacks are achievable with this projector while having a decent light output. That's what native contrast is all about.


----------



## leeperry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/100_100#post_22591540
> 
> 
> Actually the opposite is true with the VS color wheel.


I found this link rather interesting:  http://www.projectorcentral.com/lcd_dlp_comparison.htm?page=DLP-Limitations

 


> Quote:
> rotation speed in the first generation products was known as a "1x" rotation speed. In second-generation DLP products, the color wheel rotation speed was doubled to 2x, or 7200 RPM. The doubling of the color refresh rate reduced the time between color updates, and so reduced the visibility of rainbow artifacts for most people. But a 2x rotation speed was still not fast enough for products to be used in home theater and video applications.
> 
> 
> Today, some DLP projectors being built for the home theater market use a color wheel containing two sets of red, green, and blue filters. This wheel still spins at 7200 RPM, but because red, green, and blue are refreshed twice in every rotation rather than once, the industry refers to this as a 4x rotation speed. And by increasing the physical rotation speed beyond 7200 RPM, some projectors now have 5x or 6x speed wheels. For the large majority of users, the 5x and 6x speed wheels in most current home theater models have reduced rainbow artifacts in video display to the point where they are of little or no concern.


 

I just spoke to a guy who put his W700 for sale with only 50 hours and he told me that as much as he didn't see any RBE on his 5X/6 segments Acer PH730, the W700 made his eyes bleed.

 

So I guess my commercial contact at BenQ was entirely right when he said that the W1070 was 3X with 6 segments, which make it 6X...and the official BenQ paper only says "RGBRGB(6X)": http://cdn.avsforum.com/a/a7/500x1000px-LL-a7b56c0e_DSC_6793.jpeg

 

I would guess that the HC3100 with its RGBRGB wheel runs at 2X when set to 4X and 2.5X when set to 5X.

 

That would also explain why ppl call 2X DLP's RBE cannons because that would mean that they run at 1X with a RGBRGB wheel.

 

That also explains why true hardware 6X isn't quite possible, as clearly stated in the aforementioned C4H link.

 

And apparently the W700 is 2X/6 segments so that really does explain everything: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1349458/benq-w700/0_100#post_20978644


----------



## SiggUA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elix*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/120#post_22595871
> 
> 
> YI don't know what screen kraine is using and I'm having a hard time converting lux to lumen right now...


That's easy Lumen = lux per square meter. If he specified 500 lux or 1216 lumen, then he has a 1216/500 approx. 2,5 square meter screen (I guess the screen is about two meters wide).


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Hi forum, I've been reading this thread quite attentively since I decided to buy a 3D projector rather than a bigger plasma or even OLED, since I live in a huge loft and can do what I want, and I recently had a crappy LCD projector in here for a film festival and despite its poor quality, the size was awesome. I'm sure I can do better next time.


That said, I'm torn between this one, the Benq w1070, and the Epson 3020, and since I've always been a fan of ultra wide screen movies, I was wondering if this BenQ can support that natively or do I have to buy a special lens. I would be using it primarily as an HTPC monitor with some PS3 for my Bluray and games, though mostly I plan on using it via PC.


I read the online manual and it wasn't that clear what the anamorphic or widescreen formats meant. I'd like to keep the aspect ratio in 2D windows correct, will I have to toggle some setting? or can I just like apply some non-square pixel filters and have the anamorphic widenening allow me to stretch it back to normal. Like constant height, but the width is squeezed into 1920 then back out by the projector. I guess some OSes allow independent screen rez with DPI, but I'm wondering if that'll be an option with Windows 8 or if it's already supported in Windows 7.


Any tips would be greatly appreciated! I would buy the BenQ for the price and the black levels and the widescreen, or the Epson for the better brightness in 3D and cheaper / better RF glasses. But anamorphic is something I've always wanted,


thanks!


----------



## Yusuf.0088




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/120#post_22601812
> 
> 
> That said, I'm torn between this one, the Benq w1070, and the Epson 3020, and since I've always been a fan of ultra wide screen movies, I was wondering if this BenQ can support that natively or do I have to buy a special lens. I would be using it primarily as an HTPC monitor with some PS3 for my Bluray and games, though mostly I plan on using it via PC.
> 
> I read the online manual and it wasn't that clear what the anamorphic or widescreen formats meant.
> 
> Any tips would be greatly appreciated! I would buy the BenQ for the price and the black levels and the widescreen, or the Epson for the better brightness in 3D and cheaper / better RF glasses. But anamorphic is something I've always wanted,
> 
> thanks!



This BenQ supports anamorphic image format, but you should use A-lens (wich likely more expensive than W1070







) for that.

Epson 3020 doesn't support anamorphic format, Epson 6010/6020 does.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

What's the input lag on these BenQs again?


----------



## PaulKved




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/120#post_22603721
> 
> 
> What's the input lag on these BenQs again?



I really want to know it too (1060 and 1070). It would be great if one of the owners would do an input lag test.


----------



## awest74

just a bump to see if anyone has head any more info, am considering the w7000 or HW30ES, mainly for gaming. Want to decide if the next generation is worth waiting for. This will be my first projector....


----------



## randommagic

i tested a w1060 very shortly. i hope this help

 


edit : I ordered a w1070 today so i can tell you about the input lag soon


----------



## PaulKved

wow, thanks a lot randommagic, looking forward for a w1070!


----------



## Elix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randommagic*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/150#post_22607671
> 
> 
> edit : I ordered a w1070 today so i can tell you about the input lag soon


Yeah, we would appreciate that. Though a proper way to test input lag would be against a CRT monitor.


----------



## Yusuf.0088

HI guys.

Here is review from china. Seems like it's really 6 segments RGBRGB with 6x speed color wheel. Great


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yusuf.0088*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/150#post_22608543
> 
> 
> HI guys.
> 
> Here is review from china. Seems like it's really 6 segments RGBRGB with 6x speed color wheel. Great



Do you have web link?


Rew


----------



## Yusuf.0088

oops... here it is
http://www.pconline.com.cn/projector/review/1211/3060242.html :


----------



## Renato Correa

It is worth upgrade from a Optoma HD3300? Basically because of the DC3 chip and more contrast and the lens shift?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

That chinese review says it comes with 3 pairs of glasses. Is that true in North America too?


----------



## kraine

I don't know for you guys but here in Europe, the W1070 don't come with a pair of 3D Glasses.


----------



## squall12

from the chinese review it seem the only problem the W1070 have is very small menu and fan noise from the projector is a bit noisy which to me seem like a small issue and yes the chinese review mention it comes with 3 pair of 3d glasses which is a steal to me and anyone who want to buy their first projector it seem benq W1070 is the best choice at the moment with it cheap price and great performance.


----------



## Yusuf.0088

Chinese market sells W1070 since early november, and yes, it comes with 3 pair of 3D glasses. *BUT* its price - 9900 CNY (almost 1600 USD).

I prefer 800 Euros with no glasses


----------



## nthydro

Any word on when the short throw version (W1080ST) is coming out??


----------



## mdorion

It's now 999.99$ on NCIX until 11/30/2012.


I'm really wondering if I should buy this one. My screen will be in the basement in a light controlled room and it will be between 100'' and 110'' diagonal.


I'm having a hard time to decide between this one and the Epson 3020 since the Benq doesn't have many reviews. But now with a difference of 500$ CDN between the two, it's hard to wait!!



Help me decide!!


----------



## Rew452

They also have it on their US site but for 1090 with glasses.


But backordered and very little else for info.
http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=78108&vpn=W1070%20%26%205J%2EJ7K25%2E001&manufacture=Bundle%20Deals 


Rew


----------



## wanab

When will this be available to the masses in the good old USA ?


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdorion*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/150#post_22614034
> 
> 
> It's now 999.99$ on NCIX until 11/30/2012.
> 
> I'm really wondering if I should buy this one. My screen will be in the basement in a light controlled room and it will be between 100'' and 110'' diagonal.
> 
> I'm having a hard time to decide between this one and the Epson 3020 since the Benq doesn't have many reviews. But now with a difference of 500$ CDN between the two, it's hard to wait!!
> 
> Help me decide!!



MSRP is 1000CDN so don't feel pressured to buy ASAP. Price won't go up.


----------



## PLC1843

Does anyone know how this would compare to the Acer 9500?


----------



## Yusuf.0088




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PLC1843*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/150#post_22616181
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how this would compare to the Acer 9500?


It's interesting for me too. I guess Kraine could answer your question, he tested both W1070 and H9500BD.

You can check his reviews here:
http://www.audiovideohd.fr/tests/344-Benq-W1070-0.html 
http://www.audiovideohd.fr/tests/313-Acer-H9500BD-0.html


----------



## hungary

Yea.. Kraine, tell us more about this in your professional perspective... would love to hear that from u!


----------



## PaulKved

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDrEiZRi2to


----------



## mdorion

849$ this morning at NCIX canada!!!


----------



## socwrkr

Ugg, can't get it here in the U.S.


----------



## awest74

I put through an order on the Canadian site with a US address and US UPS shipping as an option and so far it was accepted. I used PayPal to pay. We'll see.


----------



## socwrkr

Thanks, I went that route too. I added the special insurance just in case. Hopefully it doesn't take them too long to figure out whether or not they will acceptt he order.


----------



## kingkong8

guys, what site you placed your order of this projector? Also planning to get this one too..


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kingkong8*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/150#post_22617557
> 
> 
> Guys, what site you placed your order? Also planning to get this one too..



NCIX
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=77677 


I've placed an order a few minutes ago. Remember that if you pay with paypal you get 5% cashback (once you've made 1 purchase with paypal). My only remorse is that I'm not sure if I should have waited for the HD33 to go back on sale at costco (1250 CDN, including shipping and 2 x pairs of glasses)


----------



## HDTV Maniac

Not sure if I should pull the trigger on this unit or go with the Epson 8350 (or even the 8500ub or 8700ub refurbs). The thing holding me back is the noise level on this thing and if I will see rainbows. Is this thing a real 6x color wheel (with 6 segments)?


----------



## mdorion

I just pre-ordered it on NCIX. Hope it will be a good choice because there's no coming back!! lol


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Me three!


Thanks for the tips to order it via Paypal. I didn't pay for the extra long warranty, I'm okay with waiting for it in case I ever need to RMA it. I know, projectors...but. Anyway. It was an impulse buy. At that price I couldn't say no. Esp since NCIX / Paypal won't even charge my CC until 21 days after it's delivered. It was a little tight as I only ever buy stuff cash (my CC is actually a bank card...no buying stuff on credit for me!). I pay the iron price.


Looking forward to setting this up! After reading about the nasty ghosting of the expensive Sony at 60hz at 1080p, I figure I may as well skip worrying about a cheap projector for under a grand, and just enjoy 24hz/1080p or use 60hz/720p. The Sony for three grand ghosts like crazy apparently even at 720p / 60, meaning there is literally no point in paying / waiting for a better projector than this one. I feel lucky that I'll be okay, and got the 30 day free RMA shipping option in case it's busted during shipping or arrives with defects.


----------



## mdorion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/150#post_22618950
> 
> 
> Looking forward to setting this up! After reading about the nasty ghosting of the expensive Sony at 60hz at 1080p, I figure I may as well skip worrying about a cheap projector for under a grand, and just enjoy 24hz/1080p or use 60hz/720p.



In the user manual, it says that the W1070 does 1080p @ 60Hz ... anyway hope to get it soon !


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Wow, if true that is good news, but it's not what I understood from the youtube clip of the guy reviewing it. Anyway, maybe I misunderstood.


I'm a tinkerer so for sure I'll try to tweak the crap out this mofo. It's so fun thinking about my next horror film festival in here.


Might have to order some more speakers to make a proper 7.1 or 9.1 setup in here, finally.


ps I checked the reviews of other recent BenQ projectors, such as the w7000, and the input lag on that one is 35ms. If it's similar on the w1070, us gamers are in for a real treat! But the w7000 is nearly three times the price, so who knows. (Kaine?)


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Maniac*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/150#post_22618821
> 
> 
> Not sure if I should pull the trigger on this unit or go with the Epson 8350 (or even the 8500ub or 8700ub refurbs). The thing holding me back is the noise level on this thing and if I will see rainbows. Is this thing a real 6x color wheel (with 6 segments)?



I've got an old NEC LT240K projector with a 2X / 4 segments color wheel. No one has ever complained (granted, I never had many guests watching movies). The Epson 8350 has terrible lag for games and 3D is apparently much better with DLP. I also hate LCD screendoors so for me, it's DLP all the way.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/150#post_22618950
> 
> 
> Me three!
> 
> Thanks for the tips to order it via Paypal. I didn't pay for the extra long warranty, I'm okay with waiting for it in case I ever need to RMA it. I know, projectors...but. Anyway. It was an impulse buy. At that price I couldn't say no. Esp since NCIX / Paypal won't even charge my CC until 21 days after it's delivered. It was a little tight as I only ever buy stuff cash (my CC is actually a bank card...no buying stuff on credit for me!). I pay the iron price.
> 
> Looking forward to setting this up! After reading about the nasty ghosting of the expensive Sony at 60hz at 1080p, I figure I may as well skip worrying about a cheap projector for under a grand, and just enjoy 24hz/1080p or use 60hz/720p. The Sony for three grand ghosts like crazy apparently even at 720p / 60, meaning there is literally no point in paying / waiting for a better projector than this one. I feel lucky that I'll be okay, and got the 30 day free RMA shipping option in case it's busted during shipping or arrives with defects.


My paypal was charged right away (got a notice from the credit card company notifying me of a transaction of more than X dollars). And yes, it's a deal that's hard to resist. I went for the 30 day free RMA (just another $15) in case it comes busted as well. Paid with a credit card that doubles the manufacturer's warranty as well. I'm sure that it will be miles ahead of my 10 years old NEC LT240K and the price really is hard to beat. I'm not expecting the perfect projector, I'd never pay for that anyways.


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdorion*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/180#post_22619013
> 
> 
> In the user manual, it says that the W1070 does 1080p @ 60Hz ... anyway hope to get it soon !



1080p @60Hz, 1080p 3D @ 24Hz. So no go for 1080p 3D gaming, you have to step down to 720p 3D @ 60Hz. I would definitely not pay 3-4k for the projectors that do 1080p 3D @ 60Hz so I can't really complain.



The only thing that worries me is the fan noise.


On a related note: any recommendations for 3D glasses and ceiling mount?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

I'm already thinking about building an enclosure with extra fans and foam padding inside to mask the projector noise, if it bothers me.


I'm okay with [email protected] in 3D, but with NVIDIA 3d thingy from my PC, can I force games to use that? Not sure what I'll prefer, 720p/60hz/3d or 1080p/24hz/3d, but it should be fun to find out. Probably racing games the faster refresh, and strategy games or slow-moving horror games the higher res. For 850, I'm considering this a beater and not worrying too much about it. There's always something better around the horizon. Heck, I enjoyed my borrowed 4:3 crappy LCD projector someone lent me last summer while setting up a horror film festival, so I'm sure this will be quite a bit better.


Might be time to look into more couches for my loft! rubs hands together. mouhaha


Also, the french review mentions some type of anamorphic lens...do they screw directly in? Or are they held up in front of the projector, without actually touching it, like it appears the Panamorph one does. Time to start trolling ebay for deals on these...


----------



## wildchild22

Will this projector accept a [email protected] signal for 3d?


I need this for something I was working on and I am hoping it will. I would hate to have to buy a 3d ready projector instead of this.


----------



## elmalloc

This projector looks interesting, will wait for input lag results and if there is a short throw version announced? Are there any short htrow 1080p projectors out there (not to derail thread).


Thanks,

ELmO


----------



## Butmuncher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wildchild22*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/180#post_22619573
> 
> 
> Will this projector accept a [email protected] signal for 3d?
> 
> I need this for something I was working on and I am hoping it will. I would hate to have to buy a 3d ready projector instead of this.



Hi,

I see why not.

I'm not clued up on projectors but i do know about 3d ect.


The acer h5360bd i have does 120hz 720p and i can use 3dvision glasses if i need allthough they need tobe upside down.

Or it can do 120hz 2d have have next to no blur, both pj's i have look completely different in 2d at 120hz compared to 60hz, smooth as butter.

If you look in the w1070 manual you will see 1280x720 120hz


----------



## awest74

For those that ordered, what screen are you thinking about pairing this with? I know the rooms make quite a bit of difference. Mine is going in the man cave with Dark Green (Green Monster green) walls, and off white ceiling. Dont think I will need high gain, although want to be able to see the appatizers during the Patriots games










Currently I am leaning towards a Jamestown or visual apex, 120" dont want to break the bank....


Any thoughts on if the highcontrast .8 gain screens will go well, or should I stick with matte 1.2s?


thanks in advance.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/180#post_22619580
> 
> 
> This projector looks interesting, will wait for input lag results and if there is a short throw version announced? Are there any short htrow 1080p projectors out there (not to derail thread).
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ELmO



The w1080st is the short throw version. Here is a new review:


"W1080ST: the world’s first Full HD short throw video projector

As the world’s first Full HD short throw video projector, BenQ’s W1080ST creates a 65.7” image when positioned at a distance of just one meter, preventing image obstruction and shadows on the screen which is ideal in any situation, but particularly important when engaging in gaming."


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *awest74*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/180#post_22620064
> 
> 
> For those that ordered, what screen are you thinking about pairing this with? I know the rooms make quite a bit of difference. Mine is going in the man cave with Dark Green (Green Monster green) walls, and off white ceiling. Dont think I will need high gain, although want to be able to see the appatizers during the Patriots games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently I am leaning towards a Jamestown or visual apex, 120" dont want to break the bank....
> 
> Any thoughts on if the highcontrast .8 gain screens will go well, or should I stick with matte 1.2s?
> 
> thanks in advance.



I've got a cheapo 120" electric mustang from Costco. Matt white, 1.0 gain. Works fine with my current DLP so I'm sure it will be fine with the W1070. Previous screen was a DIY blackout cloth on a wood frame. Worked fine until I accidentally kicked a glass of wine in it and I could never clean it properly


----------



## barrelbelly

This is the one I have been waiting for. I will wait until I see a few reviews on AVS. Then I'll grab this to pair up with the Darbee Darblet I am getting for Christmas. Can't wait for the BenQ 1080ST to hit the American market. Especially at $1299 or lower.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

I plan on using my pristine white wall to start off with, but I'll probably buy a proper 2.35 or 2.4 screen at some point thereafter. Thinking of something acoustically transparent too, so I can stick my front 3 speakers behind it.


Seeing all these insane deals, I ordered about 300 bucks worth of gear from Parts Express, including some super long 3d-capable hdmi cables, 7 more speakers, extra wires and mounting screws...everything I need for a proper 9.1 surround sound / 3D movie setup.


Can't wait!


----------



## awest74

What kind of environment are you in that you need 2.3-2.4? Or are you using it mainly for 3D. I ask because as I said this is my first projector. I currently have two Sony SZRD projection TVs and this will replace one. I dont want to be totally disappointed with a dark image.....


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Me neither, which is why I'm gonna take a look-see on my wall and find out what a cinemascope movie looks like zoomed in, imagining that I was using a fixed-height screen.


But I'm not entirely sure how 1080p 16:9 content is displayed on a constant height setup, is it squeezed electronically in the horizontal axis, so that optically it gets put back to the normal aspect ratio? Or do you really have to remove the lens each time. That would suck, and I imagine, cause a lot of annoyance. I have about 12-feet of width on this wall of my loft, and a very long throw distance. In my other area, I could probably get a screen the size of a small movie theater, but I want to see how bright the Benq really is before deciding how big a screen / how dim I can handle, especially with the 3d glasses on.


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/180#post_22620202
> 
> 
> The w1080st is the short throw version. Here is a new review:
> 
> "W1080ST: the world’s first Full HD short throw video projector
> 
> As the world’s first Full HD short throw video projector, BenQ’s W1080ST creates a 65.7” image when positioned at a distance of just one meter, preventing image obstruction and shadows on the screen which is ideal in any situation, but particularly important when engaging in gaming."





> Quote:
> Availability and MSRP(USD):
> 
> W1070 available now $1,099
> 
> W1080ST Q1, 2013 $1,299
> 
> GP10 available now $799


It's weird to see that W1080ST is more expensive than W1070 despite the fact that it doesn't have lens shift. Benq better improve the optics and electronics on the W1080ST to justify the higher price.


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/180#post_22622108
> 
> 
> It's weird to see that W1080ST is more expensive than W1070 despite the fact that it doesn't have lens shift. Benq better improve the optics and electronics on the W1080ST to justify the higher price.



Maybe the short throw lens is quite expensive?


----------



## tyee

So what is the problem at 1080p and only 24fps? Blu-ray movies right? I see the manual says 1080i @ 60fps, which means 60 interlaced fields per second.


What happens if you feed it a 1080p 60 frame per second signal like from a camcorder? Oh, look the last line says 1080p 60fps, I didn't notice that earlier!


If we feed it a 3D side by side signal does it switch to interlaced?


----------



## fairmang

A French review translated to English....

http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.audiovideohd.fr%2Ftests%2F344-Benq-W1070-0.html


----------



## soupdragon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mart242*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/180#post_22622243
> 
> 
> Maybe the short throw lens is quite expensive?



Correct


----------



## tallnick

Anyone have one yet? On paper it looks just as good as w7000 if not better (6x color wheel, better contrast ratio) for half the price. Is it true?


----------



## soupdragon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tallnick*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/180#post_22626085
> 
> 
> Anyone have one yet? On paper it looks just as good as w7000 if not better (6x color wheel, better contrast ratio) for half the price. Is it true?



No frame interpolation/less vertical lens/no horizontal lens shift/less zoom/bigger offset/ no dynamic iris to name a few features that the W7000 has that the 1070 doesn't - i think theres a few more.


That said - for bang for buck - the 1070 will take some beating!


----------



## awest74

anyone see any accurate pricing on the bulbs? Saw one post on Linus's youtube review that said they cost as much as the projector. Doubt its accurate, but couldnt find any sites selling them in US dollars.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Sounds like FUD. The BenQ w7000 replacement lamp costs less than 300.


FYI NCIX just emailed me with confirmation of payment, so it's getting closer to shipping.


/Aside, does anyone know if you can call Fedex before the first delivery attempt and ask them to call your cellphone or give you a specific time of arrival? I work really close by to my home, and I missed a shipment from UPS today (Stargate Atlantis complete Bluray set, yesssss). UPS told me to just update the delivery address to my work address since their guys don't make phone calls. Is Fedex any better in this regard?


----------



## reybie

If you're anywhere close to their main hub, just have it "hold for pickup".


----------



## awest74

Ok, so no official price on the bulb, but I do agree probably BS, or FUD or whatever...


anyway, I didnt get any email about payment confirmation since the payment came out of paypal right away.


However, I am flying up to Toronto on business tomorrow morning for 2 days, am planning on stopping in the local ncix store and seeing whats in stock...


One other questions, doest seem like its worth it to get a multi format screen for this right? It looks like you would have to re-focus when changing formats and since thats done manually would be a PITA...


thoughts?


----------



## Thunder_God_Thor

How does this PJ stack up in terms of its 2D performance against other sub $1k projectors like the HD20, Pro8200, etc? Especially in the black level department?


----------



## tallnick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soupdragon*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/180#post_22626193
> 
> 
> No frame interpolation/less vertical lens/no horizontal lens shift/less zoom/bigger offset/ no dynamic iris to name a few features that the W7000 has that the 1070 doesn't - i think theres a few more.
> 
> That said - for bang for buck - the 1070 will take some beating!



yes, but it looks like benq took out all the stuff people complain about (frame interpolation soap opera, noisy iris that shuts down so people turn it off anyway, 4x color wheel that produces RBE) and cut the cost way down while possibly improving the actual picture. It'll be frickin awesome if it's true. Art at projector reviews says he has one "on deck" for review, so hopefully some answers soon!


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tallnick*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/180#post_22628204
> 
> 
> yes, but it looks like benq took out all the stuff people complain about (frame interpolation soap opera, noisy iris that shuts down so people turn it off anyway, 4x color wheel that produces RBE) and cut the cost way down while possibly improving the actual picture. It'll be frickin awesome if it's true. Art at projector reviews says he has one "on deck" for review, so hopefully some answers soon!



If it's bad don't mention it in this thread!


----------



## Thunder_God_Thor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tallnick*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/180#post_22628204
> 
> 
> yes, but it looks like benq took out all the stuff people complain about (frame interpolation soap opera, noisy iris that shuts down so people turn it off anyway, 4x color wheel that produces RBE) and cut the cost way down while possibly improving the actual picture. It'll be frickin awesome if it's true. *Art at projector reviews says he has one "on deck" for review, so hopefully some answers soon*!



^^^^ this, cant wait. I hope he gets a review done very soon. Struggling wether to get this or not from ncix canada for $850. Im more curious to see how this PJ does in the 2D department against other sub $1k PJ's.


----------



## white59rt

For what its worth I called NCIX today and they will not ship this to the US from Canada. I talked to the Canadian side and the US side and they said they will just end up having to refund my money once the item comes into stock and is ready to ship, the US address will be a no go. They are working on getting this available for the US market but BenQ wont allow them to sell it to the US......bummer!!! This is definitely a HOT projector though as both guys I talked to knew what I was going to ask before I asked it when I referred to a projector, they both said it wasnt the first call.


Just thought I would pass along my relations with NCIX today....


Bummer too cause this is the projector I want....


Todd


----------



## tallnick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thunder_God_Thor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/210#post_22628325
> 
> 
> ^^^^ this, cant wait. I hope he gets a review done very soon. Struggling wether to get this or not from ncix canada for $850. Im more curious to see how this PJ does in the 2D department against other sub $1k PJ's.


From the sounds of things it's the very next projector he's reviewing. You can always PM him and ask, he's on avs quite often.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *white59rt*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/210#post_22628776
> 
> 
> For what its worth I called NCIX today and they will not ship this to the US from Canada.



Blame Canada! But seriously, sorry to hear that. Usually it's the other way around, us Canadians always get screwed, so much for "free trade", we pay ~20-40% more for electronics even when it's made here! (Paradigm, I think Klipsch back in the day). And warranties, forget it. I tried ordering stuff from Amazon US and it always seems like exactly what I want is not shippable here.


I also hope the reviews come in before the ship date, so I can cancel if it's terrible. But I doubt it, I ordered it based on the stuff I read so far, so I'm not too worried.


FYI / From what I understand about playing Anamorphic, either you do the fiddling manually each time your source material changes from 16:9 to 2:40:1, and retract the lens to maintain maximum brightness, or you just zoom out more to get more screen real estate and you don't even need a special projector setting for that.


Perhaps on one of the digital outputs of my videocard, I can change the aspect ratio in some driver settings to squeeze 16:9 width-wise, so that the projector + lens stretches it back out to 16:9, so I'll have constant heigh that way, and no loss of brightness. Does anyone running HTPC in this forum know what software can accomplish this? I'll have to do some searches...


----------



## albero67

They did add it to the US website, http://www.benq.us/product/projector/7/88 and http://www.benq.us/product/projector/w1070 , so you would assume the projector will be available soon in the US.


----------



## awest74

BAd news about shipping to the US. I can use a friends Canadian address and ship it there, but it might not be worth it with all the taxes... lets see what happens...


----------



## TurboTronix

How is the noise level if the projector will be mounted right on-top of my sofa on the ceiling?


----------



## tallnick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TurboTronix*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/210#post_22629444
> 
> 
> How is the noise level if the projector will be mounted right on-top of my sofa on the ceiling?


I'm interested in this too. The very short throw of the w1070 is one drawback, as it will have to be right above the seating in my theater (in between the front row and the second row actually) so if it's noisy as hell it might be annoying. Having said that, it's listed at around 32db in high lamp mode which is loud, but not crazy loud. So if that's the true figure it might be sweet.


----------



## mekret

I ended up grabbing one for $850. Hoping it'll be a nice little upgrade from my HC1500.


----------



## DaGamePimp

Still very interested in seeing one of these units in action, I hope they make their way to the USA soon.


Jason


----------



## mdorion

I'm happy to have ordered it friday. It is now back to 999$ !


Payment has been processed by NCIX yesterday, only need to ship it now!


----------



## scotty144

Canadacomputers.com is almost as cheap and today is the last day of their sale. FYI to those interested.


----------



## Butmuncher

Whats putting me off this is the fact that benq just returned a faulty projector back , i do'nt like companys that send the same faulty product back, pj was only 40 days old.

I know i'll not be buying this pj if this rma does'nt go through ok as it's allready failed once and was in rma for nearly 3 weeks.


----------



## Yusuf.0088

Only 634 euros on CU.
http://www.computeruniverse.net/products/90491948/benq-w1070-3d.asp


----------



## Yusuf.0088

Come on guys... Buy it. Use it. And share with us your impressions


----------



## Ilya Volk

What's the difference between W1070 and W1080ST except short throw?


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scotty144*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/210#post_22630809
> 
> 
> Canadacomputers.com is almost as cheap and today is the last day of their sale. FYI to those interested.



Be careful with their RMA policy..


----------



## elmalloc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/200_50#post_22629573
> 
> 
> What is the saying, "One man's poison is another's pleasure."?
> 
> This is the first shortish throw home theater projector ever (to my knowledge).
> 
> Perfect for my single seating row crammed up against the back wall. Finally, 1:1 viewing distance without the use of a 1st surface mirror. Yeah!!!



What is the difference between BenQ 1070 and 1080ST (short throw), if the 1070 is short throw?


I think the 1080 is short throw, are we sure of the differences between 1070 and 1080 models? I don't think 1070 is short throw, please be careful how you word that...thanks!


Read the reviews here (1070 vs 1080ST). The ST does a larger image much quicker, I would not put the attribute "short throw" on the 1070, although it looks to be a good projector as well:
http://www.techreleased.com/big-screen-3d-fun-with-benqs-projectors/


----------



## tallnick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/210#post_22631422
> 
> 
> What is the difference between BenQ 1070 and 1080ST (short throw), if the 1070 is short throw?
> 
> I think the 1080 is short throw, are we sure of the differences between 1070 and 1080 models? I don't think 1070 is short throw, please be careful how you word that...thanks!
> 
> Read the reviews here (1070 vs 1080ST). The ST does a larger image much quicker, I would not put the attribute "short throw" on the 1070, although it looks to be a good projector as well:
> http://www.techreleased.com/big-screen-3d-fun-with-benqs-projectors/



the w1070 is shortish throw 1:1, so a 150" screen can be projected from just 150" away. The short throw w1080 can throw that same size image from roughly half the distance. So it's VERY short throw!


----------



## Yusuf.0088




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ilya Volk*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/210#post_22631333
> 
> 
> What's the difference between W1070 and W1080ST except short throw?


У w1080st, в отличие от w1070, не имеется функция сдвига объектива


----------



## Yusuf.0088




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/210#post_22631422
> 
> 
> I don't think 1070 is short throw, please be careful how you word that...thanks!
> 
> Read the reviews here (1070 vs 1080ST). The ST does a larger image much quicker, I would not put the attribute "short throw" on the 1070


I guess he meant w1080st is short throw version of w1070. And asked about difference between them.


----------



## Yusuf.0088

BenQ W710ST

BenQ W8010ST

I'm pretty sure "*ST*" means Short Throw


----------



## elmalloc

That's kind of rude, considering it's obvious there are many people in this thread who are not from USA and English is not their main language (scroll up). You will confuse them by saying short throw. My 2 cents. Shortish is definitely a word....whose definition could be applied to anything (sarcasm). I guess this 1070 will work well for you anyway. makes me wonder of the PQ difference the 1080 will have in comparison since it's truly a ST, it will probably not be as good.


There are some of us who are looking for a true short throw 1080p solution for a multi projector setup; yes those of us are few and far between and don't belong in this under 3K forum - and most of them are not American...


----------



## awest74

stopped in to ncix Markham brick and mortor, the women let me know they dont have any in stock and that they are now showing Dec 3rd for an arrival date. She did say that may be for new orders...


She was at the interent order pickup desk, and said that if they had any I would be able to pick one up there with my interent order. I plan to try again tomorrow before heading back to the states...


----------



## soupdragon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/210#post_22632859
> 
> 
> That's kind of rude, considering it's obvious there are many people in this thread who are not from USA and English is not their main language (scroll up). You will confuse them by saying short throw. My 2 cents. Shortish is definitely a word....whose definition could be applied to anything (sarcasm). I guess this 1070 will work well for you anyway. makes me wonder of the PQ difference the 1080 will have in comparison since it's truly a ST, it will probably not be as good.
> 
> There are some of us who are looking for a true short throw 1080p solution for a multi projector setup; yes those of us are few and far between and don't belong in this under 3K forum - and most of them are not American...



Is there is definition of what short throw is or is it just your opinion?


----------



## tallnick

didn't mean to open up a whole can of worms here. I'm not sure if there's a specific ratio to define "short throw" but I consider any projector that can project a larger image than the projector's distance to the screen as short throw. So if a projector can throw a 100" image from less than 100" away, it's short throw. Since the w1070 can "only" throw its largest image at a 1:1 screen to distance ratio, I called it "shortish." Totally made the term "shortish" up. Sorry if that confused anyone or pissed anyone off.


----------



## tallnick

also, in case you haven't seen it, Art at projector reviews says the w1070 is "heading to Pete - for a gaming projector analysis, full review to follow Optoma HD23." And he's working on optoma hd23 right now.


----------



## socwrkr

Ok, well this is all disapointing news for those of us that ordered from the U.S. Is anyone else wondering how long it's going to take to get our money back?


----------



## mekret

Anyone have any recommendations for compatible glasses?


----------



## leeperry


so I was really hoping a lot from the ISF menu but apparently it's impossible to move the primaries to Rec.709? I posted in the W5k thread because there are CCA experts in there but I guess I've got my own answer: http://www.avsforum.com/t/957897/benq-w-5000-little-test/5100_100#post_22635093

 

It would appear that apart from Joe Kane's pj's, rolling gamuts is impossible on consumer grade pj's?


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/240#post_22635021
> 
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations for compatible glasses?



The Optoma ZD201 are apparently the ones to get. I bought a pair and picked up some cheapos from ebay for the kids. I thought about the benq ones (D3) but couldn't find a review online.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins

I've been trying to decide between 1080p vs. 720p 3D in the $600-$800 price range to replace my Panasonic AX100u with a dying Dynamic Iris. The main contenders so far have been the Vivitek D538W-3D or Optoma HD30. If the W1070 streets at around $800-$850 in the US, it really might be the route I go. Lens shift and short(ish) throw are features of my AX100u that I really like, even if I can get by without them if necessary. The other urge I'm going to have to ward of is getting a cheap used HD20 or HD66 in the meantime...


----------



## nthydro

Hey guys. Newbie here. I just got a Benq W710ST but then I saw this W1070 and its got me thinking if I should return the w710st. Just got a few questions...


What type of 3D is this compatible with? PS3, Xbox, Blu Ray player, or Nvidia 3D on computer? If I get it I hope I don't have to buy an Optoma 3DXL.


I need a short range projector since I live in an apartment. I read that the W1070 has a throw range of 1:1. Which would mean I need a distance of 110" to throw a 110" image, correct? My question is--does that mean the projector is fully zoomed in to get 1:1?


I know there's a short throw version, W1080ST, coming out in Q1 2013 but its more expensive and from what I understand the quality won't probably be as good compared to the W1070?


Thanks!


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mart242*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/240#post_22635957
> 
> 
> The Optoma ZD201 are apparently the ones to get. I bought a pair and picked up some cheapos from ebay for the kids. I thought about the benq ones (D3) but couldn't find a review online.



There is a huge industry in DLP Link 3D glasses, going from 20 a pop (with USB rechargers + auto-shutoff), to over 100 each.


I'm going to try the 3DTV brand glasses via Amazon for around 35. Maybe I'll check out the 20 dollar ones after that so I can have a lot of people over. I read somewhere that the Optoma lost the signal in one review, but maybe I'm mistaken. That's the thing, I can't imagine paying 100 each for these things, especially if they annoyingly cut out like the Benq ones recommended with this projector do, according to Kaine in his review.


Any handy links for shootouts of DLP Link 3D glasses?


----------



## tallnick

The consensus from Zombie's shoot-out thread seems to be the optima zd201 are the best with the true depth being nearly as good with a larger lens. Check out the shoot out thread in the high-end projector section.


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tallnick*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/240#post_22638489
> 
> 
> The consensus from Zombie's shoot-out thread seems to be the optima zd201 are the best with the true depth being nearly as good with a larger lens. Check out the shoot out thread in the high-end projector section.



Yes, I spent hours reading reviews / threads and all and the only one that stand out are the ZD201. The other ones always have mixed reviews, some like them some don't, ie: truedepth, xpand,ultraclear, ..


----------



## mdorion

Just got my tracking number from NCIX !!!


----------



## nthydro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/240#post_22638244
> 
> 
> Check out the Projector calculator on the BenQ site. It will give you throw distances at the various zoom settings.
> 
> Yes, for a 110" diagonal 16:9 image the lens of the W1070 would be 110" from the screen. You could zoom in and make it smaller from that distance, but not larger.
> 
> Your W710ST only needs to be 69 inches away for the same 110" image. Short throw indeed.
> 
> I wouldn't assume the W1080ST will have a worse image the W1070. I think the point is simply that to make a short throw lens that doesn't degrade the image costs more money.
> 
> BenQ has a ton of experience with Short Throw in the business/education market so hopefully you are in good hands.



Thanks David for the response. Very helpful especially the calculator link. Do you know if image quality decreases if a projector is fully zoomed (enlarged to max)?


----------



## nthydro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdorion*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/240#post_22638745
> 
> 
> Just got my tracking number from NCIX !!!



Nice do you live in US?


----------



## mdorion

No, I'm in Montreal


----------



## Yusuf.0088




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nthydro*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/240#post_22636183
> 
> 
> What type of 3D is this compatible with? PS3, Xbox, Blu Ray player, or Nvidia 3D on computer? If I get it I hope I don't have to buy an Optoma 3DXL.
> 
> I need a short range projector since I live in an apartment. I read that the W1070 has a throw range of 1:1. Which would mean I need a distance of 110" to throw a 110" image, correct? My question is--does that mean the projector is fully zoomed in to get 1:1?


Its HDMI is 1.4 version, it's compatible with all type of 3D, including Blu-ray 3D from player (w710st is not compatible with this type)

Regarding throw range, I think this link will be useful for you ftp://files.benq.eu/projector/manuals/w1070/w1070_en.pdf 


Likely you won't see the PQ difference when lens on "tele" and "wide", though on tele it will be better.


----------



## mishari84

How this compares to W7000 regarding RBE ? W7000 made me very nauseous even with Hoya ND2 filter. I was using it in User mode, which was 4x color wheel. unfortunately I forgot to try Dynamic mode which was 6x color wheel.


----------



## Yusuf.0088




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/240#post_22638897
> 
> 
> How this compares to W7000 regarding RBE ? W7000 made me very nauseous even with Hoya ND2 filter.
> 
> If W1070 hase same wheel speed I will buy it and try ND4 filter.



Probably (there are two reviews, from France and China) it has same 6x color wheel.


----------



## Yusuf.0088

Btw, I found another chinese review http://tech.hexun.com/2012-11-08/147756469.html 

From this test ANSI contrast is little higher - 384:1 vs 336:1(pconline.com.cn test)


----------



## nthydro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yusuf.0088*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/240#post_22638883
> 
> 
> Its HDMI is 1.4 version, it's compatible with all type of 3D, including Blu-ray 3D from player (w710st is not compatible with this type)
> 
> Regarding throw range, I think this link will be useful for you ftp://files.benq.eu/projector/manuals/w1070/w1070_en.pdf
> 
> Likely you won't see the PQ difference when lens on "tele" and "wide", though on tele it will be better.



Thank you for the answer. That's definitely good news. I won't need any 3D converter box if I get it. One thing...I'm not quite sure what you mean by tele and wide? Zoomed in and zoomed out?


----------



## Yusuf.0088

correct

Edit: With zoomed in lens position contrast will be higher, but brightness will be lower. So, if your your screen is giant, it's better to zoom out the lens and to place the projector as close to screen as possible.

And if the screen is not big, it's better to do opposite.


----------



## nthydro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yusuf.0088*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/240#post_22638977
> 
> 
> correct



Gotcha thank you!


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdorion*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/240#post_22638881
> 
> 
> No, I'm in Montreal



Me too! It's a race to see who gets it first. Har har.


Just ran an insane amount of speaker wire all over my loft to my new surrounds, center and back surround speakers, can't wait till it all comes together! Should be worth it to finally run the Audyssey setup too.


I guess I'll probably buy the the True Depth ones, I like rechargable + better visuals. I can always pick up the 20 dollar a pair ones in bulk later on for when I have like 20-30 over for film fests. A+ ! Got my Stargate Atlantis Bluray set all ready to go, and Prometheus too. (will have to wait till next pay to order the glasses though. Overall I spent around 1100 total for the projector, 7 more speakers, 50 feet of hdmi 3d cables, 100 feet of speaker wires. Does it ever stop!! Can't wait to hook up my steering wheel and play all the latest racing games.


----------



## zombie10k

The TrueDepth 3D glasses are in the back, left side. The ZD201's, front right.

 



On the W7000 I liked the TrueDepth glasses nearly as much as the ZD201's. They are larger for those with prescriptions glasses and have good syncing with the DLP flash.



Optoma ZD201 and New BenQ glasses. The BenQ glasses are lightweight and have nice large lenses. The only issue I had was that they did not block the red flash from the W7000 as well as the other glasses (ZD201 & Truedepth). This may not be an issue if the 1070 uses a white flash signal.


----------



## leeperry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/200_100#post_22638897
> 
> 
> How this compares to W7000 regarding RBE ? W7000 made me very nauseous even with Hoya ND2 filter. I was using it in User mode, which was 4x color wheel. unfortunately I forgot to try Dynamic mode which was 6x color wheel.


 

Oh, bummer: http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/projectors/projectors-reviews/benq-w7000-projector/page-4-on-the-bench.html

 


> Quote:
> After talking to BenQ and being informed that Dynamic mode runs the color wheel at 6x instead of 4x, I tried using this mode for a calibration. You can get a pretty accurate image out of it that is good until 80% and then starts to lose red at the top end


 

The W1070 comes with 4 presets: dynamic, standard, cinema and 3D and again, this link seems to imply that you cannot get a proper colorimetry over 4X: http://www.cine4home.de/knowhow/DLP-Farbraeder/RGB-Farbraeder.htm

 

So it seems fair to assume that the W1070 will behave the same as the W7000.

 

So *1)* we have a CMS that will allow you to fix saturations but the green primary will never reach Rec.709 *2)* 6X CWS in the brightest preset but more than likely 4X in cinema mode.


----------



## Ilya Volk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zombie10k*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/200_100#post_22639484
> 
> 
> This may not be an issue if the 1070 uses a white flash signal.



1070 uses white flash?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Thanks Zombie, very helpful. I think a bigger lens would be better, overall, less obstruction of the image. The Benqs are actually looking pretty nice there. I didn't order them when they were on special at NCIX, because I wanted to get the projector first, now I see that may have been a mistake. The review from Kaine mentioned some loss of sync _with their own glasses_ (shudder!...ok bad pun. I mean shutter).


It's hard to tell what the tint is like on the BenQs, can you take a pic with it on a white paper like the rest? that would be great! I'm now torn about the rechargeability of these glasses and whether in fact, using replacable batteries is not the best solution, since if the glasses stop holding a charge that's like Apple products, it's dead Jim. Ideally, they should be replacable AND rechargable.


Loss of sync and image quality are my #1 concerns (as well as lack of tint). Actually price is high up there too! I want it allllllll, and cheap. (and now







)


----------



## mekret

Couldn't decide which to get out of the ZD201s, Truedepths, and BenQs, so I ordered one of each. lol.


----------



## Rew452

Not sure if anyone noticed but the recommended glasses p/n is different for the W1070


For the BwnQ W1070 = 3D Glasses P/N: 5J.J7K25.011


The readly available ones are Benq P/N 5J.J7K25.001.


Not sure what the difference is as I have not found them in any searches.


Rew


----------



## Nachmanowicz

I searched for all of 'em on ebay and Amazon and couldnt find 'em. Are they available in the US?


----------



## blastermaster

I have cheapies (Ultraclear knock-offs) and a pair of ZD201s. The 201s are much better, but the other ones are still pretty good. The one thing you may have to worry about is the fact that some cheap glasses with batteries actually suck the life out of the battery even when turned off. I have to remove the batteries from the cheap ones when they're not being used. The 201s don't have this problem.


----------



## awest74

You guys that got the tracking numbers, did you get an invoice first? I got one last night, but no tracking number yet...(I live in the States)


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *awest74*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/240#post_22640568
> 
> 
> You guys that got the tracking numbers, did you get an invoice first? I got one last night, but no tracking number yet...(I live in the States)



I live in Canada, ordered on the 23rd, got the invoice the same day but no tracking number yet.


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/240#post_22639222
> 
> 
> Me too! It's a race to see who gets it first. Har har.
> 
> Just ran an insane amount of speaker wire all over my loft to my new surrounds, center and back surround speakers, can't wait till it all comes together! Should be worth it to finally run the Audyssey setup too.
> 
> I guess I'll probably buy the the True Depth ones, I like rechargable + better visuals. I can always pick up the 20 dollar a pair ones in bulk later on for when I have like 20-30 over for film fests. A+ ! Got my Stargate Atlantis Bluray set all ready to go, and Prometheus too. (will have to wait till next pay to order the glasses though. Overall I spent around 1100 total for the projector, 7 more speakers, 50 feet of hdmi 3d cables, 100 feet of speaker wires. Does it ever stop!! Can't wait to hook up my steering wheel and play all the latest racing games.



1100? How did you pull that off? No taxes where you are? For me in canada it's 1000 for the PJ (w/ taxes and shipping), then some cables from monoprice and I'm up to 1100 already. I don't see hwo you could squeeze in 7 speakers in that budget!


----------



## zombie10k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/240#post_22640105
> 
> 
> Thanks Zombie, very helpful. I think a bigger lens would be better, overall, less obstruction of the image. The Benqs are actually looking pretty nice there. I didn't order them when they were on special at NCIX, because I wanted to get the projector first, now I see that may have been a mistake. The review from Kaine mentioned some loss of sync _with their own glasses_ (shudder!...ok bad pun. I mean shutter).
> 
> 
> It's hard to tell what the tint is like on the BenQs, can you take a pic with it on a white paper like the rest? that would be great! I'm now torn about the rechargeability of these glasses and whether in fact, using replacable batteries is not the best solution, since if the glasses stop holding a charge that's like Apple products, it's dead Jim. Ideally, they should be replacable AND rechargable.
> 
> 
> Loss of sync and image quality are my #1 concerns (as well as lack of tint). Actually price is high up there too! I want it allllllll, and cheap. (and now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



The tint on the new BenQ's are very similar to the others seen in photo I posted.


Of all the DLP link glasses I tested, the True Depth's had some of the best 'sync lock' vs. the BQ and ZD201's. They are a great for the low cost.


These are the BQ glasses I am using:

http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-5J-J3925-001-3D-Glasses/dp/B0077VE268/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&srs=2529025011&ie=UTF8&qid=1354207201&sr=1-2&keywords=glasses 




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ilya Volk*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/240#post_22639850
> 
> 
> 1070 uses white flash?



I'm not sure, I thought I saw it posted earlier. Someone will have to confirm when they receive theirs.


----------



## mekret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mart242*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/270#post_22640649
> 
> 
> I live in Canada, ordered on the 23rd, got the invoice the same day but no tracking number yet.



NCIX should start receiving them today or tomorrow.


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/270#post_22641116
> 
> 
> NCIX should start receiving them today or tomorrow.



I think that they'll be in only next week. Inventory from two online stores show that distributors will only get them on Dec 3rd:
http://www.cendirect.com/main_en/tech_specs_JO03424T.html 
http://www.shoprbc.com/ca/shop/product_details.php?pid=89242


----------



## mdorion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/270#post_22641116
> 
> 
> NCIX should start receiving them today or tomorrow.



I've got my tracking number with this information: *




Shipped/Billed On:

11/28/2012

Type:

Package

Weight:

10.00 lbs



Richmond, BC, Canada 11/29/2012 5:01 Departure Scan*


----------



## mdorion

Scheduled Delivery: Tuesday, 12/04/2012, By End of Day


----------



## Ilya Volk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zombie10k*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/200_100#post_22640732
> 
> 
> I'm not sure, I thought I saw it posted earlier. Someone will have to confirm when they receive theirs.



It would be sad, I've read white flash cruses contrast.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mart242*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/270#post_22640654
> 
> 
> 1100? How did you pull that off? No taxes where you are? For me in canada it's 1000 for the PJ (w/ taxes and shipping), then some cables from monoprice and I'm up to 1100 already. I don't see hwo you could squeeze in 7 speakers in that budget!



I got three sets Dayton audio 30 bucks a pair speakers on special from Parts Express for my surrounds, and a center, they sound very nice combined with my Klipsch THX ultra2s if I do say so myself! I actually am only running 7.1 right now, since I'm using a pair for my digital keyboard / bedroom area (rah rah). My Marantz receiver supports 9.1 or two zones, and since I'm a big gamer, I definitely plan on trying out using front height outputs with some fiddling to get a good 3d panoramic sound going on. Fedex was nearly the price of the speakers! And with 6.5 inch woofers, they deliver decent sized sound. The PJ I bought it at 850, and the shipping is free from NCIX (I think). My total NCIX invoice was a bit over 900. I didn't get anything else from there. So, yeah, with the fedex import duties it was more like 1200, still not too shabby. I got 3 super long HDMI cables too. I have pretty much everything to get me through our Canadian "Long Night", the long dark winter -- of 3d movie goodness!


I didn't get an actually shipping tracking number yet, perhaps that means I'll be waiting till the next batch arrives? Not too worried, but getting it sooner rather than later is ideal. I wasn't planning on buying this until right b4 xmas anyway.


----------



## tallnick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdorion*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/270#post_22641190
> 
> 
> Scheduled Delivery: Tuesday, 12/04/2012, By End of Day



I can expect your review late Tuesday night then, right?!?


----------



## mdorion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tallnick*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/270#post_22641641
> 
> 
> I can expect your review late Tuesday night then, right?!?



haha, i'm not too sure, i've got a hell of a job to place the pj at the right place and I don't have a screen for now. I am building my own and I did not receive my material from seymour..


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdorion*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/270#post_22641670
> 
> 
> haha, i'm not too sure, i've got a hell of a job to place the pj at the right place and I don't have a screen for now. I am building my own and I did not receive my material from seymour..



You've got a week-end to prepare..


----------



## mart242

Now in stock at NCIX. I'm guessing the other ones will be shipped tomorrow. My cables came in today so I can prepare everything this week-end. Sadly, the other glasses (for the kids!) from Taiwan won't be in for a little while..


----------



## scotty144




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mart242*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/270#post_22642013
> 
> 
> Now in stock at NCIX. I'm guessing the other ones will be shipped tomorrow. My cables came in today so I can prepare everything this week-end. Sadly, the other glasses (for the kids!) from Taiwan won't be in for a little while..



Good to see another guy from Ottawa here. Looking forward to your review. A friend of mine (Who I met through AVSforum) should hopefully be getting his soon so I look forward to having a look at it.


----------



## Nachmanowicz

Wow, this is turning out to be quite a success eh? =S lol


Looking forward for some reviews.


----------



## socwrkr

I also got an invoice last night and live in the U.S. I guess we'll see what happens. I'm not very familiar with this company. Are they pretty easy to deal with as far as if there are problems or you have to return an item for some reason?


----------



## zombie10k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ilya Volk*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/270#post_22641199
> 
> 
> It would be sad, I've read white flash cruses contrast.



It's good to see the built in Nvidia 3D vision support. I used the Nvidia kit with the original 3D projector, the Acer 5360.


The 5360 used white flash and the 3D vision glasses w/ the IR sender looked better (contrast wise) than when using the DLP link glasses with the white flash.


The BQ W7000 is red flash, so it will be interesting to see what the BQ 1070 uses.


----------



## racprops

Here is a funny question:


My INfocus X1 would not allow adjustment to color levels nor Tint. on any input.


My HP vp6320 will allow color level and tint with input from my Cable box's component output but will not with input from my computer via SVGA.


What adjustments will this unit allow from what inputs. I really need color lever and tint control.


Rich


----------



## nthydro

Does the W1080ST have lens shift? I was using the calculator on BenQ's website and it says I have to mount the projector 18 inches from the ceiling to get my 110" screen. I can't imagine the projector not having lens shift. Otherwise i would need an 18" ceiling mount! My ceiling is only 8 foot tall so having the projector hang 2 feet down is going to look ridiculous. My setup is pretty normal and I made sure to follow the basic rules (eye level = 1/3 screen bottom). Is it just the way the projector is designed?


----------



## Yusuf.0088




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nthydro*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/270#post_22643449
> 
> 
> Does the W1080ST have lens shift? I was using the calculator on BenQ's website and it says I have to mount the projector 18 inches from the ceiling to get my 110" screen. I can't imagine the projector not having lens shift. Otherwise i would need an 18" ceiling mount! My ceiling is only 8 foot tall so having the projector hang 2 feet down is going to look ridiculous. My setup is pretty normal and I made sure to follow the basic rules (eye level = 1/3 screen bottom). Is it just the way the projector is designed?


Lens shift availableonly on W1070, but not on W1080ST. Calculator didn't lie to you


----------



## nthydro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yusuf.0088*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/270#post_22643729
> 
> 
> Lens shift availableonly on W1070, but not on W1080ST. Calculator didn't lie to you


 http://i.pictr.com/mxg0vlsoi6.jpg 


This says the w1080st has '105%+5%' lens shift. What does that mean?


----------



## kelvink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scotty144*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/270#post_22642235
> 
> 
> Good to see another guy from Ottawa here. Looking forward to your review. A friend of mine (Who I met through AVSforum) should hopefully be getting his soon so I look forward to having a look at it.



Hey Scotty looks like you're more anxious than me! I still get no tracking number though they're showing >10 in BC warehouse.


----------



## Yusuf.0088




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nthydro*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/270#post_22643830
> 
> http://i.pictr.com/mxg0vlsoi6.jpg
> 
> This says the w1080st has '105%+5%' lens shift. What does that mean?


I have no idea. But 5%... that's definitely not lens shift.

Here is the user maual for both models ftp://files.benq.eu/projector/manuals/w1070/w1070_en.pdf 

And it says no lens shift on W1080ST.


----------



## Yusuf.0088

I've just read a comment about glasses from chinese owner.

He says DLP link glasses with 120Hz refresh rate are not working with BenQ W1070. Says they must be 144Hz, not 120Hz.

Does anyone knows anything about that?


----------



## uuddlrlrbass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/270#post_22641215
> 
> 
> I got three sets Dayton audio 30 bucks a pair speakers on special from Parts Express



I just have to chime in, parts express is really great generic brand cheap as hell and it all works great when your on a budget.


I love thumbin through the thick paper catalog vs looking at websites on the net. ah the good ol days. catalog is free.


----------



## nthydro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yusuf.0088*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/270#post_22643914
> 
> 
> I have no idea. But 5%... that's definitely not lens shift.
> 
> Here is the user maual for both models ftp://files.benq.eu/projector/manuals/w1070/w1070_en.pdf
> 
> And it says no lens shift on W1080ST.



I'm guessing it must be the offset then? You're right, a 5% lens shift is useless so it doesn't make sense.


I don't know why this thing doesn't have a higher offset? Ceiling mounting it is going to be a pain for people if they have to get it centered with the screen. I know the calculator says I need an 18" mount to achieve my setup but is that with max keystone on as well? That would really suck.


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yusuf.0088*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/270#post_22643925
> 
> 
> I've just read a comment about glasses from chinese owner.
> 
> He says DLP link glasses with 120Hz refresh rate are not working with BenQ W1070. Says they must be 144Hz, not 120Hz.
> 
> Does anyone knows anything about that?



This would not surprised me since I've ordered a total of 5 pairs of 120Hz glasses including the expensive ZD201...











On the other hand, the projector's scan rate is listed to be 120Hz. The glasses (D3) spec mentions 96/100/120/144Hz so who knows. Maybe I should have bought the BenQ glasses after all


----------



## beamernovice

I thought I read it was 10% up or down vertical lens shift *from the centre of the image*, ie 1mtr high image would allow 50mm max vertical shift (up or down) from 2 mtrs away.


Poor lens shift adjustment, and small offset might put people off an otherwise great value entry level full hd 3d pj.


----------



## mart242

Swedish user review:
http://www.minhembio.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=303930&st=100 


He's quite happy so far, a bit noisy on "normal mode" but quiet on "eco", that's not really surprising since it's a budget projector.


----------



## nthydro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beamernovice*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/270#post_22644444
> 
> 
> I thought I read it was 10% up or down vertical lens shift *from the centre of the image*, ie 1mtr high image would allow 50mm max vertical shift (up or down) from 2 mtrs away.
> 
> Poor lens shift adjustment, and small offset might put people off an otherwise great value entry level full hd 3d pj.













Judging from that image of the W1080ST, it's nowhere close to center of the screen. I dont know if its keystone or offset?


----------



## donaldk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yusuf.0088*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/210#post_22630881
> 
> 
> Only 634 euros on CU.
> http://www.computeruniverse.net/products/90491948/benq-w1070-3d.asp



Shows as €754,- ?


----------



## donaldk

It shows a trapezoid image, so there is a keystone effect. The 1070 has automated keystone correction using a sensor in the projector, so I presume the 1080ST does the same.


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donaldk*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/300#post_22645170
> 
> 
> Shows as €754,- ?



Change your country at the top of the page


----------



## beamernovice

@nthydro when I said 'from the centre of the image' it means, that is how the lens shift is measured. In other words, the % (up or down) is from the horizontal centre line of the projected image. The user manual declares a total 20% lens shift (10% up from the centre or 10% down) Yet someone here mentioned 5%.

So I guess we have to wait for a 'hands on' user evaluation, once someone gets their w1070 setup & running.


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beamernovice*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/300#post_22645523
> 
> 
> @nthydro when I said 'from the centre of the image' it means, that is how the lens shift is measured. In other words, the % (up or down) is from the horizontal centre line of the projected image. The user manual declares a total 20% lens shift (10% up from the centre or 10% down) Yet someone here mentioned 5%.
> 
> So I guess we have to wait for a 'hands on' user evaluation, once someone gets their w1070 setup & running.



This is the spec:

Vertical 110%-130%±5%


note the ±5%


This means that in the "best" scenario, the image will be 5% above the center of the lens at "minimum image shift" but it could be as high as 15%. Same goes the other way, you could be able to shift the image by as much as 35%, or as little as 25%. On a 120" image, 5% = 7.5cm (this is in the benq manual)


----------



## Yusuf.0088




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donaldk*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/300#post_22645170
> 
> 
> Shows as €754,- ?



Still 633.61€


----------



## Yusuf.0088

Kraine:

"It's a very small vertical lens-shift and it's working only in a positive way + 30 cm to the top from the center of the optical engine."
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000#post_22533849 


He tested W1070 on 100" diagonal screen. So, something wrong...


----------



## awest74

Just got off the phone with NCIX, they are shipping to the US and it should go out today or tomorrow and arrive by next week. Cant wait, been putting off getting a screen to see how it looks first ( although I will have to come up with something for testing since my walls are very dark.


----------



## mishari84

I am following Kraine in his website, and here are some notes that I concluded:


- Kraine said W1070 3D is in level with HD33 and Acer H9500bd, which is means in same level of BQ W7000. He gave W1070 low score because he said pop out was not as good as Sony HW50ES. I hope BQ glasses were the reason for his comments.


- Projectors being shipped are firmware 1.2, while he tested firmware 0.8, Hope we see good improvement.


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *awest74*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/300#post_22645790
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with NCIX, they are shipping to the US and it should go out today or tomorrow and arrive by next week. Cant wait, been putting off getting a screen to see how it looks first ( although I will have to come up with something for testing since my walls are very dark.



They may ship yours fast but they are damn slow to ship mine! Still waiting and they apparently began shipping them on Wednesday..


----------



## nthydro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beamernovice*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/300#post_22645523
> 
> 
> @nthydro when I said 'from the centre of the image' it means, that is how the lens shift is measured. In other words, the % (up or down) is from the horizontal centre line of the projected image. The user manual declares a total 20% lens shift (10% up from the centre or 10% down) Yet someone here mentioned 5%.
> 
> So I guess we have to wait for a 'hands on' user evaluation, once someone gets their w1070 setup & running.



Oh I knew what you meant (I think lol), but I think we're both talking about different projectors? The W1070 you are alluding to has lens shift and the short throw version W1080ST does not have lens shift. I was hoping since the W1080ST has no lens shift that it would at least have a higher offset so it could be ceiling mounted closer to the top of the screen, rather than near the middle where it might block the view.


----------



## nthydro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mart242*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/300#post_22645541
> 
> 
> This is the spec:
> 
> Vertical 110%-130%±5%
> 
> note the ±5%
> 
> This means that in the "best" scenario, the image will be 5% above the center of the lens at "minimum image shift" but it could be as high as 15%. Same goes the other way, you could be able to shift the image by as much as 35%, or as little as 25%. On a 120" image, 5% = 7.5cm (this is in the benq manual)



So that means you can only move a 120" image 7.5cm up? That's only like 2 or 3 inches? That's very small :-/


----------



## Brian Miller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mart242*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/300#post_22645541
> 
> 
> This is the spec:
> 
> Vertical 110%-130%±5%
> 
> note the ±5%
> 
> This means that in the "best" scenario, the image will be 5% above the center of the lens at "minimum image shift" but it could be as high as 15%. Same goes the other way, you could be able to shift the image by as much as 35%, or as little as 25%. On a 120" image, 5% = 7.5cm (this is in the benq manual)


If this is true, ceiling mounting could require hanging the projector very low.


As an example, a 120" diagonal screen has a height of 150cm. Let's assume a 20cm drop from the ceiling to the top of the screen (to account for the screen housing). Ignoring the ±5% error tolerance, at max projector shift of 130%, the center of the projected image would be 45cm below the lens. That means you'd have to hang the projector 50cm below the ceiling, in order to put the center of the projected image at 20+(150/2) cm below the ceiling, to match the screen.


A 50cm projector hang is almost 1' 8". Not pretty.


Real owners: please confirm this!


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nthydro*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/300#post_22645992
> 
> 
> So that means you can only move a 120" image 7.5cm up? That's only like 2 or 3 inches? That's very small :-/



No, the range is 110%-130%±5%, so around 20%. This means ~30cm or so


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Miller*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/300#post_22646027
> 
> 
> If this is true, ceiling mounting could require hanging the projector very low.
> 
> As an example, a 120" diagonal screen has a height of 150cm. Let's assume a 20cm drop from the ceiling to the top of the screen (to account for the screen housing). Ignoring the ±5% error tolerance, at max projector shift of 130%, the center of the projected image would be 45cm below the lens. That means you'd have to hang the projector 50cm below the ceiling, in order to put the center of the projected image at 20+(150/2) cm below the ceiling, to match the screen.
> 
> A 50cm projector hang is almost 1' 8". Not pretty.
> 
> Real owners: please confirm this!



The 5% that I've mentioned (ie: 7.5cm for a 120" screen) is the OFFSET for the BOTTOM of the image from the center of the lens. This is as per the BenQ user manual.


----------



## beamernovice

Kraine's testing of the lens shift appears to differ from the user manual, and there is a German forum where I read (translated google chrome) a guy has recently bought the w1070 and he got 5cm lens shift with a 1.9mtr wide image..........


hello people, now I can only tell my subjective feeling .. I find the picture just awesome, my wife thought it was really hot so the picture,,, rainbow effect, I can not see, volume in eco mode for me very disturbing, the only thing that disappointed me a bit is the lens shift .. 5 cm high and 5cm down ... pictureWidth the moment approximately 1.90 m ... but since I have space, it's not so tragic. BENQ w1070 was the right decision even if you get more money for even longer, but does not necessarily have  Greetings Salewo


after my wife found it visually beautiful, I saw him once connected and times projected from neurgierde beige on my glattverputzte cellar wall. canvasneeds to be assembled. 've now grad times sky hd watched football and now ne round played fifa ... top it all, the feeling says ..


Page 10.... http://www.hifi-forum.de/viewthread-94-12408-10.html 


By the way guy's, I've had the W1000+ for 2 years now (just changed the lamp) and it's pop sharpness/brightness used on eco mode, I am still very happy with it, 1080p is awesome, runs quiet and I don't see RBE.


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beamernovice*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/300#post_22646338
> 
> 
> hello people, now I can only tell my subjective feeling .. I find the picture just awesome, my wife thought it was really hot so the picture,,, rainbow effect, I can not see, volume in eco mode for me very disturbing, the only thing that disappointed me a bit is the lens shift .. 5 cm high and 5cm down ... pictureWidth the moment approximately 1.90 m ...



Hmm.. 1.9m wide means that he's got a 1m high screen. 5% of that is 5cm so he's only getting a total of 10cm travel (10%). Definitely not much. I hope that the pj mount I bought from monoprice will suffice since it's really short.


----------



## nthydro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Miller*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/300_50#post_22646027
> 
> 
> If this is true, ceiling mounting could require hanging the projector very low.
> 
> As an example, a 120" diagonal screen has a height of 150cm. Let's assume a 20cm drop from the ceiling to the top of the screen (to account for the screen housing). Ignoring the ±5% error tolerance, at max projector shift of 130%, the center of the projected image would be 45cm below the lens. That means you'd have to hang the projector 50cm below the ceiling, in order to put the center of the projected image at 20+(150/2) cm below the ceiling, to match the screen.
> 
> A 50cm projector hang is almost 1' 8". Not pretty.
> 
> Real owners: please confirm this!



I was complaining about the same thing. I checked the calculator on BenQ's website and it said I had to hang the projector 18", which is going to look ugly with my 8 foot ceiling. If you factor in the height of the projector, its going to be hanging about 6 foot above the ground. Which means any tall people are going to be running into it LOL. No way my gf would approve of that


----------



## Brian Miller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mart242*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/300#post_22646061
> 
> 
> The 5% that I've mentioned (ie: 7.5cm for a 120" screen) is the OFFSET for the BOTTOM of the image from the center of the lens. This is as per the BenQ user manual.


After staring at the W1070 manual, I've concluded that their description of the lens shift feature is terrible.










The truth appears to be this: when ceiling mounting, the top of the projected image is *always* below the lens. How much below depends on the lens shift: the vertical distance from the lens to the top of the image can be between *5% and 15% of the total image height*.


In my example above for a 120" diag screen, the image height is 150cm, therefore the vertical distance from the lens to the top of the projected image can be anywhere from 7.5cm to 22.5cm.


That's much better!


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Miller*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/300#post_22646400
> 
> 
> After staring at the W1070 manual, I've concluded that their description of the lens shift feature is terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth appears to be this: when ceiling mounting, the top of the projected image is *always* below the lens. How much below depends on the lens shift: the vertical distance from the lens to the top of the image can be between *5% and 15% of the total image height*.
> 
> In my example above for a 120" diag screen, the image height is 150cm, therefore the vertical distance from the lens to the top of the projected image can be anywhere from 7.5cm to 22.5cm.
> 
> That's much better!



Yeah, the manual sucks for the lens shift! It took me a few shots to understand and even then... my understanding matches yours (except that I believe that the shift goes to a minimum of 25% height, ie the 30% - 5%)


----------



## beamernovice

So we will probably see the W1070+ early next year with better offset/lens shift which is typical of Benq. You would think they would get it right before they knock em out the factory lol


----------



## Brian Miller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beamernovice*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/300#post_22646338
> 
> 
> volume in eco mode for me very disturbing


Can you elaborate?


----------



## Brian Miller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mart242*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/300#post_22646428
> 
> 
> Yeah, the manual sucks for the lens shift! It took me a few shots to understand and even then... my understanding matches yours (except that I believe that the shift goes to a minimum of 25% height, ie the 30% - 5%)


The figure on Page 20 is the key. The top diagram shows that "100%" refers to half the screen height. Then, the vertical offset from the lens to the edge of the projected image is shown to be 10%-30%. But remember 100% refers to half the screen height, which is incredibly confusing. If you instead refer to the full screen height, then the offset becomes 5%-15% of the full screen height.


----------



## beamernovice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Miller*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/300#post_22646468
> 
> 
> Can you elaborate?





I can't because if you read my post, that comment is taken from a German hifi forum.



I did read somewhere ( I will need to check) that the W1070 had more than one fan, but I will need to clarify this, so don't hold me on this one.


----------



## Brian Miller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beamernovice*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/300#post_22646520
> 
> 
> I can't because if you read my post, that comment is taken from a German hifi forum.


It's not clear which parts of your post are your own comments, and which are quoted. Try editing it to use the forum's quote feature (the " toolbar symbol) around the quoted parts.


----------



## nthydro

Very confusing but I think I get it now....


Regardless, I think anyone who is planning to ceiling mount is going to need a long mount


----------



## Brian Miller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nthydro*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/300#post_22646752
> 
> 
> Very confusing but I think I get it now....
> 
> Regardless, I think anyone who is planning to ceiling mount is going to need a long mount


I don't think so, but it depends on how low you want your screen to be. Here is an example. Let's assume use of a short 6" mount. The W1070 itself adds almost 2" (distance between mounting surface and lens center). For a 120" diag screen, that means the image will be between 11" and 17" from the ceiling (approx). That's pretty low. I think it would fit most installations.


----------



## mekret

Next batch from Netlink started shipping.


----------



## mishari84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/300#post_22645802
> 
> 
> I am following Kraine in his website, and here is some notes that I concluded:
> 
> - Kraine said W1070 3D is in level with HD33 and Acer H9500bd, which is means in same level of BQ W7000. He gave W1070 low score because he said pop out was not as good as Sony HW50ES. I hope BQ glasses were the reason for his comments.
> 
> - Projectors being shipped are firmware 1.2, while he tested firmware 0.8, Hope we see good improvement in our projectors.



I ordered mine last late last night, and I just received shipping info, that was quick. I also updated the my earlier comment, Kraine mentioned very good informations.


I sold my W7000, and I am more excited to get this due to newer technology and cute size and weight.


----------



## tallnick




----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Got my shipping info tonight as well, only a couple hours ago. That's fine, cause I went out drinking with some co-workers and totally forgot about it!


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tallnick*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/330#post_22647470
> 
> 
> Very excited to hear your comparison of the w1070 and w7000. I'm trying to decide between the two.



I don't see how the W1070 could be better, except for form factor!


----------



## tallnick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mart242*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/330#post_22647740
> 
> 
> I don't see how the W1070 could be better, except for form factor!



dark chip 3 instead of 2, 6x color wheel instead of 4x, brighter in both 2D and 3D, large improvement in native contrast. I DO see how it could be better! almost sounds too good to be true so I'm eagerly awaiting reviews.


----------



## nthydro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Miller*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/300_50#post_22646945
> 
> 
> I don't think so, but it depends on how low you want your screen to be. Here is an example. Let's assume use of a short 6" mount. The W1070 itself adds almost 2" (distance between mounting surface and lens center). For a 120" diag screen, that means the image will be between 11" and 17" from the ceiling (approx). That's pretty low. I think it would fit most installations.



Here's my scenario using the BenQ calculator for the W1080ST:


screen size: 120" screen

ceiling height: 8'

distance from projector to screen: 6'

distance from ceiling to screen top: 1' 6" (screen mounted 1/3 eye level)

distance from ceiling to projector: 1' 5"



So according to the calculator I would need a 1' 5" (17") projector mount to achieve that setup. Add in the projector height (maybe 5"?) and it's like a 22" drop from the ceiling, which for a room with 8' ceiling, it's kinda in your face lol.


----------



## mishari84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tallnick*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/330#post_22647761
> 
> 
> dark chip 3 instead of 2, 6x color wheel instead of 4x, brighter in both 2D and 3D, large improvement in native contrast. I DO see how it could be better! almost sounds too good to be true so I'm eagerly awaiting reviews.



The only obvious advantage from what we know is that W7000 has dynamic iris, which I turned off all the time..


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tallnick*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/330#post_22647761
> 
> 
> dark chip 3 instead of 2, 6x color wheel instead of 4x, brighter in both 2D and 3D, large improvement in native contrast. I DO see how it could be better! almost sounds too good to be true so I'm eagerly awaiting reviews.










And they are still selling the W7000 for 2x as much?


----------



## Brian Miller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nthydro*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/330#post_22647783
> 
> 
> Here's my scenario using the BenQ calculator for the W1080ST:
> 
> screen size: 120" screen
> 
> ceiling height: 8'
> 
> distance from projector to screen: 6'
> 
> distance from ceiling to screen top: 1' 6" (screen mounted 1/3 eye level)
> 
> distance from ceiling to projector: 1' 5"
> 
> So according to the calculator I would need a 1' 5" (17") projector mount to achieve that setup. Add in the projector height (maybe 5"?) and it's like a 22" drop from the ceiling, which for a room with 8' ceiling, it's kinda in your face lol.


I agree, that is kinda in your face! The numbers for the W1080ST appear to be worse than the W1070 (I only considered the W1070 in my earlier post). Any chance the W1070 could fit your room?


----------



## nthydro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Miller*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/300_50#post_22647854
> 
> 
> I agree, that is kinda in your face! The numbers for the W1080ST appear to be worse than the W1070 (I only considered the W1070 in my earlier post). Any chance the W1070 could fit your room?



Yeah I'm definitely considering the W1070 as well but problem is I want to use the Xbox Kinect so I might need a short throw projector to not be in the way of the projection. I used the calculator to see if the W1070 would be any better and it was 2" higher than the W1080ST, which is an improvement but still kinda hanging low (W1070 = 15". W1080ST = 17"). Looks like I might have to tilt the projector and use keystone, cuz no way my gf would let me hang a projector that low in the living room










Thanks for your help.


----------



## tallnick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mart242*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/330#post_22647828
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they are still selling the W7000 for 2x as much?


I know, right? That's why it seems to good to be true. All the "problems" of the w7000 (loud iris, poor native contrast, rainbows) seem to be improved on the w1070 and the price cut in half to boot. It looks like they just cut out the stuff everyone doesnt use (frame interpolation, detail enhancement, the iris, etc) but kept all the really good stuff and improved upon it. Is this possible? I hope so!


----------



## Singh007

I'm sorry in advance..but i'm a noob to all this. I just want to get this projector right now...but i'm confused when I used the calculator. I have a room that has 8ft ceilings. I want to mount the projector 13ft from the screen. I want the screen to be 100", and centered on the wall (2ft from top, 2ft from bottom). The screen is about 4ft high. All I want to know is how low I will need to mount my projector from the ceiling. Also..if it does need to go on a shelf about 6ft from the floor, can i build some sort of shelf that will minimize the noise from the fan? thank you!!


----------



## Singh007

one more question...the ceiling to projector number given...is that from ceiling to the top of projector, or from ceiling to the middle of the lens?


----------



## Yusuf.0088




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Singh007*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/330#post_22648043
> 
> 
> I'm sorry in advance..but i'm a noob to all this. I just want to get this projector right now...but i'm confused when I used the calculator. I have a room that has 8ft ceilings. I want to mount the projector 13ft from the screen. I want the screen to be 100", and centered on the wall (2ft from top, 2ft from bottom). The screen is about 4ft high. All I want to know is how low I will need to mount my projector from the ceiling. Also..if it does need to go on a shelf about 6ft from the floor, can i build some sort of shelf that will minimize the noise from the fan? thank you!!



You can't get 100" image diagonal from 13ft.

120'"-155" from ~ 13ft

Maximum distance for 100" ~ 11ft.


Mounting the projector:

Offset for 100" - 2,4" (center of lens will be 11ft away and 2.4" higher from top of the screen image)

Offset for 120" - 2.9"


----------



## awest74

Well, the sales person was obviously optimistic, my tracking number says I will have it Next Monday here in the states. Good Luck all.


Hopefully someone will be able to give a good review before then, since this is my first ever PJ, and I havent ordered a screen, I doubt mine would be useful.


----------



## mishari84

I noticed in Projector Calculator that W7000 from 13 ft gives 35 ft, while W1070 gave 16 fl. Are not both supposed to be 2000 lumens? The good thing about this is I do not need ND filter, which was mandatory for W7000.


----------



## donaldk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/300#post_22645400
> 
> 
> Like most low cost projectors this one is meant to be hung from the ceiling or set on a coffee table (like in the photo). The small lens shift will allow you to move the projector a little bit higher or a little bit lower and still hit the same screen, but it certainly will not allow you to mount it on a shelf aimed at the middle of the screen without physically tipping it and activating keystone correction to adjust for the resulting trapezoidal image. As I think has been stated before, this pretty much excludes this projector from being used with a high gain screen which requires the projector to be close to eye level for maximum brightness.



Unless you tilt the screen. Standard set-up for parabolic screens like my old gain 13 Vutec with bottom mounted projectors, is a forward tilt, with ceiling mounting you may have to hang it flat to the wall.


----------



## Yusuf.0088




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tallnick*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/330#post_22647761
> 
> 
> dark chip 3 instead of 2, 6x color wheel instead of 4x, brighter in both 2D and 3D, large improvement in native contrast. I DO see how it could be better! almost sounds too good to be true so I'm eagerly awaiting reviews.



BenQ W7000 has same 6x, 6 segment RGBRGB wheel









Not sure about chip.

Can't wait to someone confirm 1700Lm after calibration (from Kraine's test).


----------



## tallnick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yusuf.0088*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/330#post_22651103
> 
> 
> BenQ W7000 has same 6x, 6 segment RGBRGB wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about chip.
> 
> Can't wait to someone confirm 1700Lm after calibration (from Kraine's test).


it's definitely dark chip 3, and the w7000's 6x color wheel only works in torch mode, assuming the w1070 works in all modes, normal, eco, etc. definitely looking forward to seeing if it is all true.


----------



## Jeratt

I'm in the market for a new PJ myself and just wondering how this one stacks up against the Mits HC4000? A couple years back I had a HC3800(got nothing right now though) and liked it except for the RBE, weak black levels and wished it was brighter. I heard the hc4000 has better blacks now but the RBE and brightness are the same.



From what I uderstand(just from reading here) that the RBE and brightness are better in these PJ's(please correct me if I'm wrong though) but how does it compare with blacks, colors and sharpness? Is their anything you would guys would say is better about the HC4000 or do you guys think w1070 hands down?


----------



## Jeratt

K after reading the entire thread a couple times it looks as though it may be too early for that question.


----------



## leeperry


humm, on that german forum:  http://www.hifi-forum.de/viewthread-94-12408-14.html

 

there's a W1070 owner saying:


> Quote:
> In Robin Hood, I enabled the Eco Mode and in some scenes (light/dark changes) I can see a step-like brightness correction of the entire image. I was told by a user that this is not unusual in Eco mode. In normal mode, this is not noticeable anymore!


 

So apparently the lamp brightness is variable and works as an iris, doing visible pumping in bright/dark scenes changes? And the only way to avoid that would be to run it in normal mode huh?

 

I guess I would have a few questions to early adopters before I'd pull the trigger please, including:

 

*1)* is there any pumping effect in eco mode as this owner said?

 

*2)* can you hear an audible difference between the 3 user mode presets? The w7k only runs the wheel at 6X in "dynamic" mode so this should be audible as the the two others(including "cinema") run at 4X only. I wouldn't be surprised if the W1070 used the same trick as 5X was a banding feast on my HC3100, 4X was just fine though.

 

*3)* is there any "neutral" sharpness setting? apparently there isn't on the w7k, it's either blurry or sharpened duh.

 

*4)* does it accept 1080p/48Hz? or only 24Hz?

 

*5)* how does the wheel speed audibly fluctuate between 1080p @24/25/30/48/50/60?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tallnick*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/330#post_22647996
> 
> 
> I know, right? That's why it seems to good to be true. All the "problems" of the w7000 (loud iris, poor native contrast, rainbows) seem to be improved on the w1070 and the price cut in half to boot. It looks like they just cut out the stuff everyone doesnt use (frame interpolation, detail enhancement, the iris, etc) but kept all the really good stuff and improved upon it. Is this possible? I hope so!



Personally I think it's foolish to "bake in" such image processing tech into a projector. Much better to use software and/or do all that on a separate processor upstream, which is independently upgradable.


I used this screen size calculator that has a drop-down option for the BenQ w1070 and realized I will have to be sitting quite close to the projector to get a good mix of brightness, screen size, and seating distance in my place, which means I will probably be building the custom enclosure for noise reduction. I had an idea to place it at the far back of my loft (30 feet from the front wall), so it would be out of the way, but this projector can't throw that far, and besides it would be way too huge, too dim, etc. It appears as though the closest recommended seating distance is a bit in front of whereever you place the projector, as others here have mentioned, around 12-16 feet is ideal.


At 13 feet, with a 2.35 : 1 screen, it'll be around 100-120 inches of screen width. A ten-foot wide TV !!! I can't believe I'm about to get this, kind of crazy when you think about it. Also, this forum is great, the 2:35:1 aspect ratio is very do-able via PC settings, I'm definitely gonna try and build a SILVER screen and constant height setup eventually. So what if the projector is so cheap, that's all the more reason to upgrade it in a few years' time. I honestly don't see anamorphic lenses going away. Some people were mentioning C-stock UH480s for like $650? would love to get some links to that, I could even get that sooner rather than later.


----------



## Shad0wDK

It appears that there is still confusion about the color wheel speed on this projector? Anyone got any closer to determine whether it is actually 3x or 6x speed?


I am asking because I am considering to buy this projector to replace my old Mitsubishi HC3000 - which got a 4x color wheel - but I wouldn't like if the W1070 had more rainbows. Anyone got an idea how the W1070 would compare to my HC3000?


Thanks


----------



## leeperry


well, I used to own a HC3100 and I'm seriously considering ordering it so I would gladly report back.

 

I've RTFM and apparently there are 3 settings for the lamp: eco, smart eco and normal. Only smart eco fluctuates the lamp power based on the incoming picture brightness, so vanilla eco should be fine.

 

I also read that on the w7k there wasn't any "neutral" sharpness setting, it was either blurry or sharpened.....so I would really appreciate some feedback on that matter too.


----------



## Yusuf.0088




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shad0wDK*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/330#post_22652412
> 
> 
> It appears that there is still confusion about the color wheel speed on this projector? Anyone got any closer to determine whether it is actually 3x or 6x speed?
> 
> I am asking because I am considering to buy this projector to replace my old Mitsubishi HC3000 - which got a 4x color wheel - but I wouldn't like if the W1070 had more rainbows. Anyone got an idea how the W1070 would compare to my HC3000?
> 
> Thanks


Post of technically highly educated guy from russian forum (awful google transl):
*chiv*

"You seem to confuse the physical speed of light filter (color wheel) and an equivalent rate of change of the basis of color RGB, which indicate on the specifications and tests. Physical speed filter all DLP 7200/9000/10800 rpm, ie conditionally 2/2.5/3x. Duplication RGB triad already gives an equivalent rate 4/5/6x. In HD33 in 2D physical speed 2 (equivalent to 4), and in 3D mode filter accelerates to nat. 3 (equivalent to 6x).

According to prior data W1070 in all modes Phys. 3x equiv. 6x" link http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=62:20489-29#833 


Also, Kraine asked BenQ France, they said it's 6x. From chinese review http://www.pconline.com.cn/projector/review/1211/3060242_4.html again 6x.

So, probably W1070 is better then HC3000 on RBE, you shouldn't worry about it.


----------



## tallnick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yusuf.0088*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/330#post_22652746
> 
> 
> Post of technically highly educated guy from russian forum (awful google transl):
> *chiv*
> 
> "You seem to confuse the physical speed of light filter (color wheel) and an equivalent rate of change of the basis of color RGB, which indicate on the specifications and tests. Physical speed filter all DLP 7200/9000/10800 rpm, ie conditionally 2/2.5/3x. Duplication RGB triad already gives an equivalent rate 4/5/6x. In HD33 in 2D physical speed 2 (equivalent to 4), and in 3D mode filter accelerates to nat. 3 (equivalent to 6x).
> 
> According to prior data W1070 in all modes Phys. 3x equiv. 6x" link http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=62:20489-29#833
> 
> Also Kraine asked BenQ France, they said it's 6x. From chinese review http://www.pconline.com.cn/projector/review/1211/3060242_4.html again 6x.
> 
> So, probably W1070 is better then HC3000 on RBE, you shouldn't worry about it.



thanks for that. that's what we've been thinking/hoping was the case. people should be receiving their w1070's this week so soonish we might get some reviews.


----------



## mishari84

Just bought the new Benq glasses D3, which is only 35 grams, less expensive than ZD201, 144hz refresh rate and almost double the contrast of the older BQ glasses. I also ordered 3Active glasses from Amazon. I hope 3D turns out as enjoyable as in W7000.


----------



## Shad0wDK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yusuf.0088*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/330#post_22652746
> 
> 
> Post of technically highly educated guy from russian forum (awful google transl):
> *chiv*
> 
> "You seem to confuse the physical speed of light filter (color wheel) and an equivalent rate of change of the basis of color RGB, which indicate on the specifications and tests. Physical speed filter all DLP 7200/9000/10800 rpm, ie conditionally 2/2.5/3x. Duplication RGB triad already gives an equivalent rate 4/5/6x. In HD33 in 2D physical speed 2 (equivalent to 4), and in 3D mode filter accelerates to nat. 3 (equivalent to 6x).
> 
> According to prior data W1070 in all modes Phys. 3x equiv. 6x" link http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=62:20489-29#833
> 
> Also, Kraine asked BenQ France, they said it's 6x. From chinese review http://www.pconline.com.cn/projector/review/1211/3060242_4.html again 6x.
> 
> So, probably W1070 is better then HC3000 on RBE, you shouldn't worry about it.



Don't most budget DLP projectors have a 3x 6-segment color wheel on specs? Like the BenQ W1060 - which I've read can have more rainbows than other models? But if all projectors got either 2/2.5 or 3x physical speed then how could the wheel be faster (or appear faster) than the W1060 considering that W1060 got a 6-segment color wheel?


I may have missed something, I still think it's a bit confusing


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/330#post_22653270
> 
> 
> Just bought the new Benq glasses D3, which is only 35 grams, less expensive than ZD201, 144hz refresh rate and almost double the contrast of the older BQ glasses. I also ordered 3Active glasses from Amazon. I hope 3D turns out as enjoyable as in W7000.



I'm really curious to see how the D3 compare to the ZD201. Here in canada the price for the ZD201 was the same as the D3 so I went with the ZD201.


----------



## mekret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mart242*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/330#post_22653431
> 
> 
> I'm really curious to see how the D3 compare to the ZD201. Here in canada the price for the ZD201 was the same as the D3 so I went with the ZD201.



Where did you find your ZD201s?


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/330#post_22653670
> 
> 
> Where did you find your ZD201s?


 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Optoma-ZD201-DLP-Link-3D-Glasses/dp/B004J457JC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354494592&sr=8-1 

Price went up a bit (2- 3 pounds). Just make sure you buy when it says "Dispatched from and sold by Amazon.co.uk." otherwise they don't ship to Canada. Turned out to be ~200 all included for 2 pairs (shipping, duties and taxes). The BenQ D3 are 85 + taxes from costco, 100 + taxes + shipping at NCIX (or 80 + shipping + taxes if you buy then at the same time as the W1070).


----------



## mekret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mart242*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/360#post_22653962
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Optoma-ZD201-DLP-Link-3D-Glasses/dp/B004J457JC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354494592&sr=8-1
> 
> Price went up a bit (2- 3 pounds). Just make sure you buy when it says "Dispatched from and sold by Amazon.co.uk." otherwise they don't ship to Canada. Turned out to be ~200 all included for 2 pairs (shipping, duties and taxes). The BenQ D3 are 85 + taxes from costco, 100 + taxes + shipping at NCIX (or 80 + shipping + taxes if you buy then at the same time as the W1070).



Already have the D3s.










Just ordered ZDs, thanks.


----------



## marjen

So when is this coming out in the US? I am in the market for a new projector, my Mits HD1000u is a little long in the tooth and just had to reset bulb so not much like in the thing now. for about $1k this looks like it might be good. Any idea how it does in gaming?


----------



## mishari84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/360#post_22653989
> 
> 
> Already have the D3s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered ZDs, thanks.



What is your impression of D3 glasses?


----------



## mishari84

ZD201 works with W1070 as Kraine said, although it is not 144hz


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/360#post_22653989
> 
> 
> Already have the D3s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered ZDs, thanks.



Good. Let us know how they fare. I'm tempted to get a set of D3 just to compare.. but the $$$ adds up quickly!


----------



## mekret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/360#post_22654044
> 
> 
> What is your impression of D3 glasses?



Nice, although pretty useless until I get the projector.


----------



## Nayr2

First impressions: Awesome, mostly! My projector was delivered today from NCIX. I have pretty limited experience with projectors, but the picture is pretty comparable to the Acer H5360 it's replacing, except 1080p.



The good:


Black levels and contrast are a little better but not a class above the Acer (which is also darkchip3).

Sharpness is great and I can't see any lines between pixels from where I sit (~8 ft from a 100" screen).

No RBE to my eyes.



The bad:


Smart eco seems to enable the dynamic lamp and it's horrible! The brightness increases and decreases in steps instead of smoothly. It's very distracting.

I couldn't get smooth playback of 23.976 content by setting my HTPC display to 23(.976)hz. There was noticeable judder, and I had to set the refresh rate to 24hz and use reclock to get smooth playback.

48hz seems to render incorrectly, the image is over contrasted with VERY crushed blacks.



The indifferent:


The picture out of the box was a green tinted, but looks good after some quick adjustment. 

Blacks are crushed at 50 brightness. 51 brightness is perfect.

The 3D sync seems red flash not white flash.


----------



## Nayr2

Firmware 1.02. 3D glasses should come tomorrow, I bought BenQ glasses but they were not shipped together.


----------



## mishari84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayr2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/360#post_22654633
> 
> 
> Firmware 1.02. 3D glasses should come tomorrow, I bought BenQ glasses but they were not shipped together.



looking forward for your 3D test.

Here is Kraine's settings you may try, firmware was 0.8, but it may work:
red

grade: 39

gain: 68

54 saturation
green

grade: 51

gain: 61

53 saturation
blue

grade: 53

gain: 53

52 saturation
yellow

grade: 60

gain: 55

47 saturation
cyan

grade: 56

gain: 54

52 saturation
magenta

grade: 66

gain: 59

60 saturation


RGB levels

51 red gain

Green gain 49

blue 50 gain

Red Shift 254

Green Shift 256

blue shift 253


----------



## Amber Ale

And were off to the races, can't wait to hear more!


----------



## xiaoda



First post!


I think I'm ready to get this projector! It's been a good four years with my trusty Sanyo PLC-XW50 but it's time to move on from 1024x768.

I'm skipping 720P and moving straight to 1080P.


So, where is cheapest place to get this projector now?

I'm in the UK.


Projectorpoint is showing as £706
http://www.projectorpoint.co.uk/projectors/BenQ_W1070.html 


Computeruniverse is EUR 754 = £612
http://www.computeruniverse.net/products/90491948/benq-w1070-3d.asp?ac=true&searchname=benq%20w10 


And Amazon claims to be unavailable
http://www.amazon.co.uk/BenQ-Deutschland-GmbH-9H-J7L77-17E-W1070/dp/B009SJB6F2/ref=wl_it_dp_o_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=3KX8RSBIV4U2Z&coliid=I39RVGYHC7N7DZ 


Can anyone do better?


----------



## beamernovice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xiaoda*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/360#post_22655338
> 
> 
> First post!
> 
> I think I'm ready to get this projector! It's been a good four years with my trusty Sanyo PLC-XW50 but it's time to move on from 1024x768.
> 
> I'm skipping 720P and moving straight to 1080P.
> 
> So, where is cheapest place to get this projector now?
> 
> I'm in the UK.
> 
> Projectorpoint is showing as £706
> http://www.projectorpoint.co.uk/projectors/BenQ_W1070.html
> 
> Computeruniverse is EUR 754 = £612
> http://www.computeruniverse.net/products/90491948/benq-w1070-3d.asp?ac=true&searchname=benq%20w10
> 
> And Amazon claims to be unavailable
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/BenQ-Deutschland-GmbH-9H-J7L77-17E-W1070/dp/B009SJB6F2/ref=wl_it_dp_o_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=3KX8RSBIV4U2Z&coliid=I39RVGYHC7N7DZ
> 
> Can anyone do better?



UK retailers are starting to get stock, but it's slow. Some big differences in cost, when in the USA can be had between £620-650, and I know we have 20% VAT, but it sucks.


ProjectorPoint appears the best price atm, £706+£9 shipping. Computeruniverse is a great price, but that would attract 20% VAT?


----------



## beamernovice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayr2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/360#post_22654580
> 
> 
> First impressions: Awesome, mostly! My projector was delivered today from NCIX. I have pretty limited experience with projectors, but the picture is pretty comparable to the Acer H5360 it's replacing, except 1080p.
> 
> The good:
> 
> Black levels and contrast are a little better but not a class above the Acer (which is also darkchip3).
> 
> Sharpness is great and I can't see any lines between pixels from where I sit (~8 ft from a 100" screen).
> 
> No RBE to my eyes.
> 
> The bad:
> 
> Smart eco seems to enable the dynamic lamp and it's horrible! The brightness increases and decreases in steps instead of smoothly. It's very distracting.
> 
> I couldn't get smooth playback of 23.976 content by setting my HTPC display to 23(.976)hz. There was noticeable judder, and I had to set the refresh rate to 24hz and use reclock to get smooth playback.
> 
> 48hz seems to render incorrectly, the image is over contrasted with VERY crushed blacks.
> 
> The indifferent:
> 
> The picture out of the box was a green tinted, but looks good after some quick adjustment.
> 
> Blacks are crushed at 50 brightness. 51 brightness is perfect.
> 
> The 3D sync seems red flash not white flash.



Smart Eco appears to be useless, unless you can tame the brightness pops in the settings.


----------



## Ilya Volk

So I suppose contrast measurement in Kraine test was done in Smart Eco mode, which explains the high number (~4247:1). http://www.audiovideohd.fr/tests/344-Benq-W1070-5.html 

So there's no revolution here, but 2900:1 native is still decent.


Red flash is good news.


I think W1070 can now be officially considered as the HD33 killer. Competition is a great thing


----------



## Jesper L

OMG...all these posts...can´t wait to get mine







Should arrive next week. My new 90" screen is put up, 3D glasses and ceiling mount ordered....good Christmas this year!!


----------



## Ilya Volk

By the way, Kraine reports minimal brightness is 1216 lumens, which is too high, I believe.

So, perhaps W1070 can benefit from ND (2 or even 4) filter for 2D movies? *Nayr* what do you think?


----------



## marjen

when is this coming to the US?


----------



## xiaoda



Would there be any problem if I bought in the US and brought it back in my luggage?


----------



## beamernovice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xiaoda*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/360#post_22655667
> 
> 
> Would there be any problem if I bought in the US and brought it back in my luggage?



You would need to declare the goods & certainly have to pay customs duty, VAT etc. http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/customs/arriving/arrivingnoneu.htm 


Might be best to join avforums website and start a thread to see how many are interested in the w1070, for a possible 'group' discount with the best competitive EU/UK retailer, eg. +10 order might attract a nice discount.


----------



## xiaoda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beamernovice*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/360#post_22655928
> 
> 
> You would need to declare the goods & certainly have to pay customs duty, VAT etc. http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/customs/arriving/arrivingnoneu.htm
> 
> Might be best to join avforums website and start a thread to see how many are interested in the w1070, for a possible 'group' discount with the best competitive EU/UK retailer, eg. +10 order might attract a nice discount.



Thanks for the link. Why avforums website, and not here? Is that one more UK-centric?


----------



## Nayr2




> Quote:
> By the way, Kraine reports minimal brightness is 1216 lumens, which is too high, I believe.
> 
> So, perhaps W1070 can benefit from ND (2 or even 4) filter for 2D movies? Nayr what do you think?



Yes, I think it would benefit. I tried some of the darker scenes in "Cowboys and Aliens", and the black levels were bright enough to be distracting. That said, it's better than the Acer I had and the few other budget projectors I've seen.


----------



## mishari84

can you measure the diameter of lens and the cavity around it please. I plan to order one now. When I bought Hoya ND2 filter for Benq W7000, it improved the haloes and sharpness. and made the picture more watchable.


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/360#post_22656276
> 
> 
> can you measure the diameter of lens and the cavity around it please. I plan to order one now. When I bought Hoya ND2 filter for Benq W7000, it improved the haloes and sharpness. and made the picture more watchable.



But then do you have to run the projector in "normal mode" instead of eco? On the W1070, this could turn out to be quite noisy..


----------



## mishari84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mart242*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/360#post_22656306
> 
> 
> But then do you have to run the projector in "normal mode" instead of eco? On the W1070, this could turn out to be quite noisy..


In W7000 with ND2 filter on eco mode it was bright enough. I even watched 3D with ND2 filter and picture still great, but it needed calibration.

W7000 3D mode measured 400 lumens though glasses, and people still think its 3D is the best and bright enough.

In W1070 you are supposed to get 600 lumens with ND2 filter.


----------



## mishari84

Another peson Used ND4 filter with W7000 on 135" screen and he loved it.


----------



## mishari84

Bad news, a newer owner said ZD201 glasses dont work, it must be 144hz glasses


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/360#post_22656566
> 
> 
> Bad news, a newer owner said ZD201 glasses dont work, it must be 144hz glasses



Crap. Just what I needed. I guess that I'll order a pair of BenQ's just in case.










What waste of money that was (ZD201 + 2 other paids that are 120Hz on Ebay). I'll have to put them for sale.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Glad I waited then, looks like it'll be the Benq glasses for me in the end after all.


----------



## mekret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/360#post_22656566
> 
> 
> Bad news, a newer owner said ZD201 glasses dont work, it must be 144hz glasses



Thanks for heads up. Managed to cancel my order.


----------



## Jesper L

I have ordered these 144Hz Sainsonic here at £24.99. I will report back if they are any good.


----------



## beamernovice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xiaoda*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/360#post_22656073
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link. Why avforums website, and not here? Is that one more UK-centric?



It is yes, also a good source for av reviews........ http://www.avforums.com/


----------



## NickH4

Where can i buy this projector in the US? thanks


----------



## dchamp

Yeah, me too, but I need it by Christmas. So who is selling this in the US? It won't let me order it from the NCIX site. Is Runco still repackaging BENQ projectors and selling them for triple? My Runco 710 just gave up the Ghost. It would cost way more to fix than this projector is new.


----------



## uuddlrlrbass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dchamp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/390#post_22657513
> 
> 
> Is Runco still repackaging BENQ projectors and selling them for triple?



really? Runco? I thought they were a quality company, I guess you never know these days.


----------



## SubaruB4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbox1080p*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/90#post_22575812
> 
> 
> I just bought an optoma gt750 and I am hooked on the smooth motion from dlp as its my first one. I owned lcd's in the past and they dont deliver, has there been a us release date and gaming lag stats posted?



I was going to buy a gt750E a few weeks from now, but now that I saw this maybe I should wait? If it's going to be $1,200 then I will pass still on the fence.


I just saw the person with a 8' ceiling well mine is 7.9' and 9' away from the screen, I think I'm going to have to pass on this one lol.


----------



## dchamp

Turns out my Runco CL-710 is a repackaged BenQ PE 8710 with a 7 segment color wheel as opposed to 6 segment for the BenQ. Runco purportedly redesigns the scaler as well so there is some value add.


----------



## SDrakeN

Heres a small input lag test from my w1070.


The top number is the benq connected trough a hdmi port, the bottem number a lcd monitor (Samsung p2450) connected trough a dvi port. The monitor should have about 16ms lag.

 
 
 
 
 


If I add all the numbers it seems the 1070 has an average lag of 50ms with extremes ranging from 20ms to 80ms.


Looking forward too see more test results, since it's the first time I ever tested input lag there's always the chance I did something wrong..


----------



## mishari84

Same numbers as BQ W7000.

was this Game mode? Did you turn off all processing features?


----------



## mishari84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mart242*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/360#post_22656624
> 
> 
> Crap. Just what I needed. I guess that I'll order a pair of BenQ's just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What waste of money that was (ZD201 + 2 other paids that are 120Hz on Ebay). I'll have to put them for sale.



I just read that someone in Germany could run his ZD201. So it is controversial.


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/390#post_22658557
> 
> 
> I just read that someone in Germany could run his ZD201. So it is controversial.



He used them at 1080p50Hz (or 60Hz?) half resolution side by side. 144Hz is required for 1080p 24Hz full resolution.


edit: since I'll use a HTPC for video playback and a computer / ps3 / xbox for video games, I may be fine with the ZD201 after all. I'm curious to see how they compare


----------



## SDrakeN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/390#post_22658405
> 
> 
> Same numbers as BQ W7000.
> 
> was this Game mode? Did you turn off all processing features?



As far as I can tell it doesnt have a game mode or any sort of processing that would affect lag.


----------



## mdorion

Just received it this morning at my work place but I have to wait all day long before testing it!!!


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdorion*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/390#post_22660190
> 
> 
> Just received it this morning at my work place but I have to wait all day long before testing it!!!



Your cough is annoying.. you feel fever coming in. you should go home to get some rest.


----------



## Nayr2

After calibration and a bit more time with the projector, I'd actually say contrast and overall image quality is quite a bit better than my Acer. I tried the "Kraine" calibration posted above, and it looks really good to my eyes. I think the "Gain" values are different in my firmware. I had to doubled the RGB gain values or else the picture was very muted. Bakara looks AMAZING and much richer than I remember on the Acer. Perhaps that's mostly in the resolution difference, there's so much detail on that Bluray.


I tried 3D last night with mixed results. The image in 3D looks pretty good. Colours seem a little more washed out, but still a very good picture. The 3D effect and "pop-out" / depth is great.I don't see why pop-out or depth would be effected by a projector though. I'd read notes from someone else that 3D popout/depth was improved on a higher end projector but that doesn't make sense to me. The source images for your right eye and left eye control pop-out and depth, and those would be the same. Regardless, both looked good on the W1070.


3D at 720p/60hz is flawless. Games look and work great and I'm actually surprised how much better things look at 720p over my last projector. I wonder if the upscaling to 1080p is providing some smoothing that is pleasing to the eye. With 3D movies at 1080p/24hz However, there was a very noticeable "wobble" with moving objects, like the left eye and right eye images are a frame out of sync or something. I've seen this same effect at theaters and it's one reason why I dislike many 3D movies. My main interest in 3D is gaming. I'm not sure if it's inherent in the movie or if it's a synchronization or playback issue.


I had a lot of trouble getting 3D blurays to play on my HTPC. Totalmedia Theatre 3 would not output 3D at all. Totalmedia Theatre 5 attempted to run 3D at 1440x1080x60hz which is not a valid 3D mode. Powerdvd 11 set the 3D mode correctly, but had playback issues where the video would play too fast. Windvd works flawlessly, although it changes the output to 720p in menus for some reason.


The BenQ glasses are very comfortable and flicker free. They don't darken the image as much as my Nvidia "3D Vision" glasses did, and those had a more noticeable flickering.


----------



## VladL

Need to test the depth of 3D. Comparisons 3d 7000 and 1070! Optoma HD33.


----------



## Butmuncher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayr2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/390#post_22661210
> 
> 
> With 3D movies at 1080p/24hz However, there was a very noticeable "wobble" with moving objects, like the left eye and right eye images are a frame out of sync or something. I've seen this same effect at theaters and it's one reason why I dislike many 3D movies. My main interest in 3D is gaming. I'm not sure if it's inherent in the movie or if it's a synchronization or playback issue.
> 
> .



Hi,

The reason 3d 720p/60hz looks so smooth ect is because it's filled with true 60fps.

When watching a 24p/24hz film it has todo a pulldown, in 3d this is even more noticable and creates eveen more of a juddering effect.

You need a pj with Frame interpolation just like most 3dtv's do or you need " Smooth video project " to create your own realtime FI from a medium to high spec pc.


I just got a plasma, i here they was smooth, thats not true, there is still ghosting images on 24p films, using Svp though cleans up the image and produces a smooth video which is PERFECT for 3d films.


Does'nt work with 3d blurays, only video files like mkv sbs ect.


----------



## Butmuncher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Butmuncher*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/390#post_22661275
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> The reason 3d 720p/60hz looks so smooth ect is because it's filled with true 60fps.
> 
> When watching a 24p/24hz film it has todo a pulldown or it displays 24fps which in itself has judder, in 3d this is even more noticable and creates eveen more of a juddering effect.
> 
> You need a pj with Frame interpolation just like most 3dtv's do or you need " Smooth video project " to create your own realtime FI from a medium to high spec pc.
> 
> I just got a plasma, i here they was smooth, thats not true, there is still ghosting images on 24p films, using Svp though cleans up the image and produces a smooth video which is PERFECT for 3d films.
> 
> Does'nt work with 3d blurays, only video files like mkv sbs ect.


----------



## Nayr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Butmuncher*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/390#post_22661275
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> The reason 3d 720p/60hz looks so smooth ect is because it's filled with true 60fps.
> 
> When watching a 24p/24hz film it has todo a pulldown, in 3d this is even more noticable and creates eveen more of a juddering effect.
> 
> You need a pj with Frame interpolation just like most 3dtv's do or you need " Smooth video project " to create your own realtime FI from a medium to high spec pc.
> 
> I just got a plasma, i here they was smooth, thats not true, there is still ghosting images on 24p films, using Svp though cleans up the image and produces a smooth video which is PERFECT for 3d films.
> 
> Does'nt work with 3d blurays, only video files like mkv sbs ect.



No, I am not talking about the smoothness of 24fps content, I know what that looks like. I am talking about imperfect synchronization between the the left and right eyes. It could be related to some sort of pulldown happening if the projector is not running at 48hz native for 24hz 3D content, it could be running at 60hz native for 3D content.


----------



## wildchild22

I was hoping this could playback 23.976hz 2d bluray with no problems. That is sort of a deal breaker I think.


----------



## Nayr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wildchild22*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/390#post_22661490
> 
> 
> I was hoping this could playback 23.976hz 2d bluray with no problems. That is sort of a deal breaker I think.



Wait for someone with a standalone Bluray player to comment. My using a HTPC might be complicating things.


----------



## Butmuncher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayr2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/390#post_22661398
> 
> 
> No, I am not talking about the smoothness of 24fps content, I know what that looks like. I am talking about imperfect synchronization between the the left and right eyes. It could be related to some sort of pulldown happening if the projector is not running at 48hz native for 24hz 3D content, it could be running at 60hz native for 3D content.


Have you tried smooth video project and then commented?

If not i'd suggest you do, if not only for the sake of knowing that there could be a fix for your issue







or there could not, but either way it is only a stone trhough away to try









Sorry but your issue in 3d still resembles needing the fix i commented about hence the reason i'm still pushing to help you the bets i can


----------



## JaMiR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayr2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/390#post_22661398
> 
> 
> No, I am not talking about the smoothness of 24fps content, I know what that looks like. I am talking about imperfect synchronization between the the left and right eyes. It could be related to some sort of pulldown happening if the projector is not running at 48hz native for 24hz 3D content, it could be running at 60hz native for 3D content.



Hi, did you try 3D bluray with some HW player? I have had a lot of troubles with SW players and 3D and one is that out of sync issue. That is also common in many 3D files found all over the internet.

I have also ordered w1070 for my first 1080p projector to replace H5360 and have been following many discussions all over the net. There is a lot of speculating if W1070 is actually using 144hz tripleflash when playing 1080p 24fps 3D. I have ordered pair of ZD201 and now it seems that they will not work with 1080p 24fps 3D mode with W1070. 144hz Sounds too good to be true but one german owner said 3D 24fps is perfectly smooth and with BenQ classes and kraine was also pleased with 24fps 3D so maybe? we all know that 24fps 3D at 120hz is far from smooth so there must be something going on here. Maybe it looks smooth because it is out of sync or something...Well going to order pair of those sainsonic 144hz anyway







.


----------



## Nayr2

I've used SVP before and it's a trade-off of smoother motion vs interpolation artifacts. The artifacts are usually not worth it to me. It also doesn't solve the issue of 3D at 1080p.


----------



## Butmuncher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayr2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/390#post_22661672
> 
> 
> I've used SVP before and it's a trade-off of smoother motion vs interpolation artifacts. The artifacts are usually not worth it to me. It also doesn't solve the issue of 3D at 1080p.


Cool, but does it fix the ripple you talk of?

As you say used before does that mean you have'nt tested it yet on the w1070?

I'd be very greatfull if you could as i'm looking at getting this pj in the next week and its good info.


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdorion*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/390#post_22660190
> 
> 
> Just received it this morning at my work place but I have to wait all day long before testing it!!!



I believe that the day is over...


----------



## mdorion

Wow,


i've just tried it tonight and i'm really impressed by the picture quality, smoothness, fluidity and sharpness and i'm only projecting it on a beige wall because i have not received my screen.


I've tried my xbox 360 with Forza 4, Call Of Duty 3 and Assasins creed and some 1080p mkv movies.


It's my first projector and I don't regret it!!



The noise is really not an issue. The eco mode is well enough bright for my need(dark room). I don't have 3D glasses for now so i can't comment on this.


----------



## mdorion

Question for 3d


I,ve gone to the 3D menu and the only option available are Frame Packing and Top-Bottom...the other two are disabled(Side-By-Side and Frame Sequential).


Anyone have been able to select Side By Side ?


----------



## mdorion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdorion*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/390#post_22663426
> 
> 
> Question for 3d
> 
> I,ve gone to the 3D menu and the only option available are Frame Packing and Top-Bottom...the other two are disabled(Side-By-Side and Frame Sequential).
> 
> Anyone have been able to select Side By Side ?



I just answered myself with the manual, it's dependant of the refresh rate and the resolution....Side BY Side in HDMI is only available in 1080/50i and 1080/60i


----------



## racprops

As I cannot get this here in the US yet, is there any near models of projector to this one??


Rich


----------



## socwrkr

As some one from the U.S. who has been following the sub $3000 thread closely for some time now, I would say that if you like everything you are seeing regarding the w1070, it may be worth the very short wait for it to be available in the U.S. Otherwise you could do what I did, and many others, and order from Canada.


----------



## celkom

Hi Everyone,


I am quite a newbie, but I like this projector a lot (especially performance/price ratio is great).

My living room has 2.7m ceiling, projection area is 5.2m far away from mounting point (ceiling mounting point with cables already prepared).

I am able to pull down external el. window blinds (there will not be complete dark though).

As this is quite a shortish projector (as mentioned before), I would like to ask if anyone would recommend this one for the conditions/environment.

I have checked Benq projector calculator, calculator pro also and projection screen calculator as well.

I've found it will be at the edge (especially projector distance from projection screen) and screen size will be approx. 150inches diagonal (with min zoom).

My seating position could be 4-5m far from the screen, or would anyone recommend anything else for 150'' screen? There is a lot of room anyway.


Could anybody write down the environment he is using the projector in (I mean distance from the screen, screen diagonal size, ceiling mount length etc.)?

Thank you for any info regarding this.


BR.


Marek.



P.S.: Sorry for my bad English.

P.S.2: This will be my first projector.


----------



## Rew452

I called BenQ US today and they told me, for what it's worth, the US release should be at the end of this month!


Sure hope it is, as am looking forward to some more reviews from current users but it sure looks very promising.


Rew


----------



## presenter

Per BenQ, when speaking with them prior to CEDIA - not this year. However, BenQ, like Optoma, often introduces a projector or two late spring or summer. That likely would be the soonest. And if they will have something then, I expect they will tell us at CES in a month. Still don't hold your breath. Most home theater projectors these days get two year life cycles, or like Epson and Panasonic, they often get "refreshed - same basic projector, but with some additional improvements and refinements. -art


----------



## presenter

I can't speak on when the BenQ W1070 will hit the US shelves, but I can tell you that last Thursday I received a W1070 for review.


I'm looking forward to reviewing it. Shows promise.

So, you ask: Timeline?


Right now I'm finishing up my review of the Optoma HD23 - a direct competitor. I also have a JVC DLA-35 here which is next. As a result, I had Mike measure and calibrate the W1070, and I shipped it to Pete (who as some of you know, is one of our gaming / projector bloggers on our site. He'll be starting on it over the weekend. I'll have it back in less than 2 weeks and review immediately.


I know everyone hates a delay, so I'll be doing one of my "first look" blogs on the BenQ W1070, including sharing the brightness measurements, and how well it calibrates, sometime in the next week. Stay tuned.


----------



## Ilya Volk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *presenter*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/400_100#post_22666762
> 
> 
> I can't speak on when the BenQ W1070 will hit the US shelves, but I can tell you that last Thursday I received a W1070 for review.
> 
> I'm looking forward to reviewing it. Shows promise.



Sorry for OT, but this should be fixed as misleading.

http://www.projectorreviews.com/mitsubishi/hc7900dw/index.php 


> Quote:
> In the Mitsubishi projector line-up, the HC7900DW is straddled by their new *LCoS based HC8000D* projector on the high end of performance, and the rather vintage (now under $1500) HC4000 on the low. The HC9000D won our Best In Class award last year, we have yet to review *its replacement, the new HC8000D.*



HC8000D is not HC9000D replacement, HC8000D is DLP, not LCoS.


----------



## Ilya Volk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *presenter*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/400_100#post_22666762
> 
> 
> Right now I'm finishing up my review of the Optoma HD23 - a direct competitor.



What do you mean, a "direct competitor" to what? To W1070? HD23 is not 3D, so there are not much competition here.


----------



## mishari84

This is an exciting video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOWE4j0W9JU


----------



## SubaruB4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/420#post_22666176
> 
> 
> I called BenQ US today and they told me, for what it's worth, the US release should be at the end of this month!
> 
> Sure hope it is, as am looking forward to some more reviews from current users but it sure looks very promising.
> 
> Rew



If it's anything like the Canadian pricing it should be like $1,200 here then right?


----------



## mdorion

Since the W1070 can only play 3D side by side in 1080/60i,


anyone know how to force a 1080/24p 3D SBS mkv movie to run in 1080/60i in XBMC to be able to play it ?


----------



## racprops

I was shopping for Glasses and was told that the SainSonic 144Hz 3D "I'm sorry to tell you it could be a little uncomfortable if this glasses wear on the normal glasses. You could wear contact lens when you watch the 3D movie."


Well I can't so is there any that are comfortable over normal glasses?


Rich


----------



## Jeratt

Just wondering if anyone can confirm for sure or not if the RBE effect on these are better than the HC4000's? This is pretty much the only reason I didn't get one(hc4000). I'll likely jump on this one if it is for sure bettter in this department.


----------



## mekret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racprops*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/420#post_22667781
> 
> 
> I was shopping for Glasses and was told that the SainSonic 144Hz 3D "I'm sorry to tell you it could be a little uncomfortable if this glasses wear on the normal glasses. You could wear contact lens when you watch the 3D movie."
> 
> Well I can't so is there any that are comfortable over normal glasses?
> 
> Rich



The BenQ glasses are comfortable over my prescription glasses.


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/420#post_22668047
> 
> 
> The BenQ glasses are comfortable over my prescription glasses.



Received my benq (new model) but still waiting for the projector. I find them terrible, they seem extra wide but the frame ends up pushing quite a bit near the ears. Not impressed at all, hopefully 3D will be great. I may try the ZD201 that I received too but since they don't do 144Hz I'm thinking of simply selling them as "new"


----------



## mekret

Are 3D glasses usually not so wide? If these weren't as wide as they are I'd have trouble getting em over my prescription glasses. I guess I do have kind of a big head though.


----------



## 3dprojector

I really don't get it,what is the difference between w1070 and w1080,w7000 and w7000+,am I missing something?


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/420#post_22668129
> 
> 
> Are 3D glasses usually not so wide? If these weren't as wide as they are I'd have trouble getting em over my prescription glasses. I guess I do have kind of a big head though.



The nice thing about the glasses being so wide is that I think that both of my kids can fit behind a single pair..


----------



## ondaedg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3dprojector*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/420#post_22668834
> 
> 
> I really don't get it,what is the difference between w1070 and w1080,w7000 and w7000+,am I missing something?



The w7000 has other features like frame interpolation, horizontal and vertical lens shift, dynamic iris, etc. I think the 1080 is the short throw version of the 1070? The 1070 and 1080 seem more of a no frills projector that supports 3d but happen to have the new DC3 chip from TI.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

I got it, finally! gonna hook it up tonight. I'll take pics too if you guys want.


-Burnside


----------



## Jesper L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/420#post_22670070
> 
> 
> I got it, finally! gonna hook it up tonight. I'll take pics too if you guys want.
> 
> -Burnside



Yes please


----------



## 3dprojector




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ondaedg*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/420#post_22669793
> 
> 
> The w7000 has other features like frame interpolation, horizontal and vertical lens shift, dynamic iris, etc. I think the 1080 is the short throw version of the 1070? The 1070 and 1080 seem more of a no frills projector that supports 3d but happen to have the new DC3 chip from TI.



thanks

for the w1070 vs w1080st ,only the throw ratio

but for w7000 vs 7000+ ,I didn't see anything different as per benq site,they even have the same user manual,with no indications to any slight technical difference.

the question is,anything worth the upgrade?


----------



## tallnick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3dprojector*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/420#post_22670620
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> for the w1070 vs w1080st ,only the throw ratio
> 
> but for w7000 vs 7000+ ,I didn't see anything different as per benq site,they even have the same user manual,with no indications to any slight technical difference.
> 
> the question is,anything worth the upgrade?



from what benq have told me there is no difference between the 7000 and 7000+ other than finalized firmware and supposedly a "fixed" iris. They were unclear what that meant but people with new w7000's (the w7000+) seem to be saying the iris is quiet whereas before there were complaints of a high pitched whine when the iris was working on earlier models. Again, they were unclear whether that has truly been fixed or not.


----------



## awest74

Hoping to see Arts review soon, maybe just the gaming review. I was wondering if anyone else had some time to do some more indpeth review, would be nice if someone had access to an HD33, H9500db or even the w7000 to compare too...


----------



## mekret

I'll finally be setting mine up tomorrow and will probably watch 3d movies all weekend using the D3s, but I don't think I'll be doing any sort of review.


----------



## JiMmY912

Any one in U.S who ordered from Canada got their projectors yet? My projector is stuck at U.S customs in Seattle since Monday and still not released. UPS told me they don't know why.

They didn't even ask UPS any documents or anything but not releasing it.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

This thing is SICK!!!! omg. I love the pic on my plasma tv, with the colours and contrast, and thought to myself, hmmm, maybe do I really need to upgrade? Yes, yes I did. I am blown away by this 120" screen. I can hear it a little (noise isn't bad, on normal non-eco mode) as it's on a suspended customized metal mount that's actually a kickboxing rig, like 4 feet above my head sitting down on the couch here, but I am definitely impressed.


It is so big and awesome. It took me a while to get my ATI video card with HDMI out and 3 dvi outs to handshake with the 7.1 audio through my receiver (well, my TV's input is connected to the receiver out, and my second display output is connected via a DVI-> HDMI thingy directly to the projector, which doesn't need no extra lag or audio). Only sucky thing about that setup is when I want to switch to PS3 to play blurays, I gotta plug the projector to the receiver. Not sure why my setup didn't work the other way, i.e. TV hooked up to the DVI->HDMI, and PJ -> HDMI out on receiver, so I can switch HDMI inputs on the receiver from PS3 to my PC's HDMI out including audio....sometimes when I turn off the TV, I lose audio entirely even though it's upstream, other times the receiver will stutter for a sec but then I get audio again. Stupid hdmi handshaking issues. Why can't I tell it to use the HDMI even if it's just the audio and the upstream display is off...it's a hit or miss proposition now.


Anyway, off to enjoy more vids. I LOVE this thing!!! No 3D glasses yet but I'll order a pair tomorrow probably. And yeah, I'll post some pics of my setup. It's very amateurish but tbh I might be leaving this place so it's temporary anyway. It really helps having a huge amount of space. a ten food wide image, that's quite bright and good blacks too. sick sick sick


ps I can't see any type of rainbow stuff, thank god


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Took a bunch of pics of the Avengers at 1080p. Incredible. I also have this wmv of 1080p/60hz IMAX footage from this old film called "Speed", that is Sooooo smooth on this. The constrast isn't as good as my plasma, but it's not bad, not bad at all. I'm sure with a SILVER screen instead of just straight on my white wall it'll be even better. But straight out of the box it's really nice.


I can't believe I own this for the price I paid. 850, jeez, it costs half of what I paid my 46 inch plasma back in 2008. I definitely enjoy having both though, for casual viewing of 16:9 tv shows I'll probably still use my plasma a lot, to preserve lamp hours. I have a big weekend of gaming ahead of me. The motion at 1080p/60hz video is sweeeet. Count me in for higher refresh movies. I'm a techno freak and say bring it on. Higher fps = better in my book. Now while I'll probably never get to see 48hz/3d The Hobbit on this due to the 3d limit of 24p, I can for sure at least watch it in 2D at the higher refresh rate.


I'll post some choice pics tomorrow, somehow. Time for bed! This projector : SMASH. I honestly can't tell a single thing wrong with it. Maybe in 5 years I'll upgrade to something with better contrast, but this is way good enough. Especially for the price. I don't know how I could possibly justify paying any more than the absolute steal I got it for. Now if only there were 144hz 3d glasses that are good and super cheap so I can have a lot of guests over watching 3d at the same time. I'm ordering the BenQ glasses tomorrow.


----------



## mishari84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JiMmY912*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/420#post_22672290
> 
> 
> Any one in U.S who ordered from Canada got their projectors yet? My projector is stuck at U.S customs in Seattle since Monday and still not released. UPS told me they don't know why.
> 
> They didn't even ask UPS any documents or anything but not releasing it.



Same thing here, stuck since Tuesday. I was hoping it was only tracking issue.


----------



## mart242

Got mine yesterday and tested it. On a 120" (electric mustang from costco), wow! So much better than my old NEC LT240K. It's day and night. I then managed to get 3D working and I have to say that it is quite underwhelming. The 3D doesn't look too bad but I found the eye strain to be annoying and am not sure that I could watch a whole movie.This was for SBS MKV's displayed in 1080i using xbmc and the new BenQ 3D glasses. I may try the ZD201 before returning them (since they don't do 144Hz) in case they are much better but honestly, so far, I'm thinking of returning the BenQ as well and simply sticking with the ebay cheapo glasses since I don't see myself using 3D often. The 2D however, wow. I'm really pleased. Fan noise isn't bad. Present, but not bad and I'm sitting right under. Didn't care (or notice) the light leaking from the enclosure. At the price I paid, I don't see how it could be better.


----------



## mdorion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mart242*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/420#post_22673557
> 
> 
> This was for SBS MKV's displayed in 1080i using xbmc and the new BenQ 3D glasses



how did you make XBMC display at 1080i ? you have to go in the XBMC options before each 3D movie or is there a way for XBMC to detect that it's a 3D movie so it can switch automatically ?


----------



## awest74

Per the US customs question, mine for stuck for a day. They needed to know the manufacturers address for some reason. My shipping guy took care of it, and it looks like its on its way for next wednesday.


Good luck.


----------



## awest74

and so you know all the steps it has to get through before getting to the US here is the tracking data. Good luck!


Redmond, WA, United States 12/06/2012 3:08 A.M. Departure Scan

Redmond, WA, United States 12/05/2012 10:39 P.M. Arrival Scan

Seattle, WA, United States 12/05/2012 10:12 P.M. Departure Scan

12/05/2012 5:08 P.M. UPS is processing shipment for future submission to the Food/Drug Admin and/or dept of AG PPQ. / Brokerage released shipment. Shipment is submitted to Clearing Agency for further clearance.

12/05/2012 3:48 P.M. Package data processed by brokerage. Waiting for clearance.

12/05/2012 3:48 P.M. Package data processed by brokerage. Waiting for clearance. / Released by Clearing Agency. Now in-transit for delivery.

12/05/2012 3:48 P.M. Registered with Clearing Agency

Seattle, WA, United States 12/03/2012 7:00 P.M. Import Scan

12/03/2012 4:58 P.M. Registered with Clearing Agency

12/03/2012 4:58 P.M. UPS is processing shipment for future submission to the Food/Drug Admin and/or dept of AG PPQ.

12/03/2012 1:58 P.M. Registered with Clearing Agency

12/03/2012 9:49 A.M. UPS is processing shipment for future submission to the Food/Drug Admin and/or dept of AG PPQ.

12/03/2012 9:46 A.M. UPS is processing shipment for future submission to the Food/Drug Admin and/or dept of AG PPQ.

12/03/2012 9:30 A.M. Arrival Scan

Seattle, WA, United States 12/01/2012 11:26 A.M. Registered with Clearing Agency / Shipment submitted to Clearing Agency

Richmond, BC, Canada 12/01/2012 4:28 A.M. Departure Scan

Richmond, BC, Canada 11/30/2012 8:02 P.M. Export Scan

11/30/2012 8:02 P.M. Origin Scan

Canada 11/30/2012 8:38 P.M. Order Processed: Ready for UPS


----------



## johndsparks

I am going to order from Canada and am in the States. Where is the best place to order?


Thanks,

S


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdorion*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/450#post_22673601
> 
> 
> how did you make XBMC display at 1080i ? you have to go in the XBMC options before each 3D movie or is there a way for XBMC to detect that it's a 3D movie so it can switch automatically ?



I set XBMC to 1080i and did not set the "change resolution to match video" (in a different tab)


----------



## JaMiR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mart242*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/420#post_22673557
> 
> 
> Got mine yesterday and tested it. On a 120" (electric mustang from costco), wow! So much better than my old NEC LT240K. It's day and night. I then managed to get 3D working and I have to say that it is quite underwhelming. The 3D doesn't look too bad but I found the eye strain to be annoying and am not sure that I could watch a whole movie.This was for SBS MKV's displayed in 1080i using xbmc and the new BenQ 3D glasses. I may try the ZD201 before returning them (since they don't do 144Hz) in case they are much better but honestly, so far, I'm thinking of returning the BenQ as well and simply sticking with the ebay cheapo glasses since I don't see myself using 3D often. The 2D however, wow. I'm really pleased. Fan noise isn't bad. Present, but not bad and I'm sitting right under. Didn't care (or notice) the light leaking from the enclosure. At the price I paid, I don't see how it could be better.



Can xbox output 1080i/24hz? if not then try 60hz instead of 50hz so your glasses flicker less and eyes strain less but motion is not so good either 50hz or 60hz and that can be annoying too...

If this thing actually can do 144hz 3D at 24p then flickerin should not be an issue anymore for most of us and motion should be smooth as it can get.


Edit. Is there a reason not to output 1080p/24hz from xbox?


----------



## mdorion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mart242*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/450#post_22673687
> 
> 
> I set XBMC to 1080i and did not set the "change resolution to match video" (in a different tab)



OK i see.


Would be great if XBMC were able to detect in the filename that the movie is SBS so it can switch resolution automatically


----------



## JiMmY912




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *awest74*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/450#post_22673615
> 
> 
> Per the US customs question, mine for stuck for a day. They needed to know the manufacturers address for some reason. My shipping guy took care of it, and it looks like its on its way for next wednesday.
> 
> Good luck.



How did get all this info? When I called UPS last night they had no idea what was going on and told me it's unusual case and there's nothing they can do. This is my tracking. We almost had same process time line but mine's stopped on 5th.

BTW, enjoy your projector when it arrives on Wednesday and let us know how it stands.


Seattle, WA, United States

12/05/2012 5:12 P.M. Registered with Clearing Agency / Shipment submitted to Clearing Agency

12/05/2012 3:48 P.M. Registered with Clearing Agency / Shipment submitted to Clearing Agency

Seattle, WA, United States 12/03/2012 7:13 P.M. Import Scan

12/03/2012 4:58 P.M. Registered with Clearing Agency

12/03/2012 4:58 P.M. UPS is processing shipment for future submission to the Food/Drug Admin and/or dept of AG PPQ.

12/03/2012 3:31 P.M. UPS is processing shipment for future submission to the Food/Drug Admin and/or dept of AG PPQ.

12/03/2012 3:31 P.M. Registered with Clearing Agency / Shipment submitted to Clearing Agency

12/03/2012 3:30 P.M. UPS is processing shipment for future submission to the Food/Drug Admin and/or dept of AG PPQ.

12/03/2012 1:58 P.M. Registered with Clearing Agency

12/03/2012 9:30 A.M. Arrival Scan

12/03/2012 9:21 A.M. Registered with Clearing Agency / Shipment submitted to Clearing Agency

Richmond, BC, Canada 12/01/2012 4:28 A.M. Departure Scan

Richmond, BC, Canada 11/30/2012 7:44 P.M. Export Scan

11/30/2012 7:44 P.M. Origin Scan

Canada 11/30/2012 8:38 P.M. Order Processed: Ready for UPS


----------



## awest74

Just got lucky I guess, UPS called my shipping department ( I had it sent to work) Sal the shipping guy called me, I told him BenQs corporate office address of the website and he said it was all set..Good luck.


I emailed jamestown screens, I had ordered a 130" 16:9 for this, he said it wouldnt be done until after the holidays. Since I dont even have a light colored wall I dont think I will be able to do much in the way of a review...


reminds me, since I have to wait so long for the screen going to call and see how much extra to add the Seymour AT material....


----------



## mekret

I have to wear sunglasses while watching 2d.


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/450#post_22677152
> 
> 
> I have to wear sunglasses while watching 2d.



Even on econo mode? I dno't find it that bad.


Any comparisons on the 3D glasses that you bought? ZD201, BenQ and TrueDepth?


----------



## mekret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mart242*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/450#post_22677663
> 
> 
> Even on econo mode? I dno't find it that bad.
> 
> Any comparisons on the 3D glasses that you bought? ZD201, BenQ and TrueDepth?



I'm in econo mode but I'm probably just used to my 6000 hour hc1500 bulb.


I canceled my zd201 after someone said they don't work, all I have right now are 2 pairs of the BenQs.


----------



## awest74

Someone said they ordered the Saisonic 144hz off ebay, any review comapred to the benq d3 ( not a typo )


Also, having a hard time finding the benq specs, are the new d3 the only benq glasses that work with the w1070.


----------



## Ilya Volk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/400_100#post_22677152
> 
> 
> I have to wear sunglasses while watching 2d.



You can use gray screen or ND filter instead.


----------



## mekret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ilya Volk*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/450#post_22678584
> 
> 
> You can use gray screen or ND filter instead.



Yeah I think I'll order one.


----------



## Yusuf.0088

*Nayr2*, *RLBURNSIDE*, *mart242* and others. Thanks for posting.


Has anybody checked the lens shift? What's the percentage of lens shift? 5%, 10% or 30%... I'm confused.


----------



## Ilya Volk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/400_100#post_22678690
> 
> 
> Yeah I think I'll order one.



Honestly I do not understand why is it so difficult for manufacturers to control lamp brighness manually in wide range, instead of just "eco"/"normal".

I'm sure it would be easy to implement, and it would be really really useful.


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yusuf.0088*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/450#post_22678692
> 
> *Nayr2*, *RLBURNSIDE*, *mart242* and ohers. Thanks for posting.
> 
> Has anybody checked the lens shift? What's the percentage of lens shift? 5%, 10% or 30%... I'm confused.



I'm not sure what the percentage is but I did use it to adjust it. I got at least 20cm+ travel with a 120" diagonal screen. Didn't go full swing since the family was in a hurry to give it a test.


----------



## racprops

Well I did not want to wait until sometime in Jan. So I hit my local Fry’s Electronics and got a BenQ MW516. ($600.00)


Worst thing: I will take it back before Jan 8th. And get the BenQ W1070…(I know I am stinker BUT they SHOULD have had these in stories for Xmas...and did elsewhere.)


Now I have run into a new problem. And I don’t know how to describe it, but here goes my best effort.


When something moves fast I see a bunch of small lines on the edges, I think it is the system not keeping up with the action.


I can see the same thing on a Pentium Four computer watching Live TV on Beyond TV, the one cpu cannot keep up with the incoming picture and display it at the same time. It will play back a recorder show fine but not do both at the same time. (Or it could be the video card…)


This projector looks like the computer. Same kind of lines on the edges of moving things.


Funny but my tired old HP vp6320 series: XGA (1024 × 768) projector did NOT have this problem nor does my Mits DLP TV, nor my wife’s Sony LCD Projector either, so what is up with this and what do I have to do to get rid of this problem.


I have seen my cable system pixulate with fast moving total pictures but this seems different.


And it does not seem like DLP Rainbows, I have seen them and this is not them.


I should point out currently I am feeding it via a SVGA cable from my computer and from my cable box by a Comportment to SVGA adapter thought a switcher to the projector by the same cable.


Also watched a old TV show on HULU and this was not there: TV show was at a lower Res...


I have ordered a couple of HDMI Cables to supply the projector from my computer and from the cable box, I am hoping this will clear things up a little.


I also hope the HDMI feeds will open the color level and tint controls. (they are grayed out in all modes)



SO does the new BenQ W1070 do it as well??


Is it a flaw of the BenQ line?


What do I look for in specs or something to tell me a unit can handle high volume of action??


Feedback please.



I ordered a pair of the Saisonic 144hz off ebay and will try them on this projector.


And as this is the baby to the W1070, it has the Enco setting which I found useable as one person said: you almost need sunglasses to watch these.


Watch a couple of recorded TV shows and part of a movie and it really shows so much more than my OLD HP, color range is much better adn contras, deep deep Blacks, I cannot even think of going back.


ALSO this unit matches my computer, it plays the same colors, the HP was NOT working at all well with the computer, if not for a deep ATI Video control panel in the computer it would have been unwatchable, and even then it was off, the BenQ has no problem showing the same colors that are on the computer's screen.


One last minor complaint: the settings window: On the HP once you selected a control like brightness, all of the window would go away leaving ONLY the setting bar at the bottom of the screen and if you when up or down you could step thought the other controls without it blocking the screen.


This BenQ keeps the whole window open blocking the view of what your wanting to adjust. It can be put to one corner but still blocks 1/4th of the picture.


Wonder if these is way to change that.


My 2 cents worth.


Rich


----------



## Rew452

I too am anxious, but has anyone considered the delay may be in part, due to the Port strike that was just settled last Wed ?


Just a thought.


Rew


----------



## Namlemez

Not sure if this was posted already, but here's a formal PR for USA saying it'll be $999:

http://www.electronichouse.com/article/benq_to_ship_w1070_1080p_3d_projector_for_999/#When:16:56:02Z


----------



## 3dprojector




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Namlemez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/450#post_22680819
> 
> 
> Not sure if this was posted already, but here's a formal PR for USA saying it'll be $999:
> http://www.electronichouse.com/article/benq_to_ship_w1070_1080p_3d_projector_for_999/#When:16:56:02Z



it's already available @ visualapex 4 $999


----------



## albero67

Where do you see it for $ 999? The price I see is $ 1.099. http://www.visualapex.com/BenQ/Projector-Specifications.asp?For-The=W1070


----------



## 3dprojector




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *albero67*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/450#post_22680980
> 
> 
> Where do you see it for $ 999? The price I see is $ 1.099. http://www.visualapex.com/BenQ/Projector-Specifications.asp?For-The=W1070


sorry for that,you are right,I was distracted by the number in the upper post.


----------



## albero67

And here too, for $ 1,126.87. http://www.shopblt.com/item/benq-dlp-3d-proj-1080p-100001/benq_w1070.html .

Apparently they are available now in the US. We will probably see more places popping up today and this week.


----------



## albero67

Just put the order in on Visual Apex. $ 1,099 it is.


----------



## kdangit

does anyone know if the mini USB port in the back of the projector is powered? i was planning on mounting the projector in a semi-tight space (upside down in a tall, narrow bookcase), and i was thinking i could connect a laptop cooler to it with an adapter.


and these resellers need to stop being so greedy! i only want to pay MSRP! :-(


----------



## racprops

Interesting the MW516 is nearly 1/3 brighter.. 2800 VS 2000


Only lack is it is not a 1080P native...nor the three dark chip DLP.


Display System DLP

Native Resolution WXGA - 1280 x 800

Supported Resolutions VGA - 640 x 480

UXGA - 1600 x 1200

Format NTSC

PAL

SECAM

HDTV Compatibility 480i

480p

576i

576p

720p

1080i

1080p

Pixels 1024000

Brightness 2800 Lumens

Aspect Ratio 16:10

Contrast Ratio 10000:1

3D Yes

Colors 1.07 Billion


TO the W1070:


Resolution: 1080p

Brightness: 2000 ANSI lumens

Colors: 1.07 Billion Colors

Aspect Ratio: 16:10

Technology: 1080p DarkChip3 DLP

Contrast Ratio: 10000:1

Compatibility: 1080p (1920x1080) native resolution



I wonder what happened to the brightness??


Rich


----------



## SiggUA

The MW516 is a conference room projector. This category of projectors are much brighter due to a different color wheel design. With a transparent segment, the brightness of a projector can be significantly increased. The disadvantage: Loss of color fidelity.


Information about different color wheels
http://www.projectiondesign.com/service-support/articles/benefits-of-vizsim-bright-colour-wheels


----------



## racprops

OK Well I can say that there is MORE color and more color range than I had with the HP and it equals my Mits. color depth.


With the high brightness I can run it on its most lamp saver setting (fated at 6000 Hours +) and it is still ALMOST TOO BRIGHT in my dark living room, I may have to leave a small light on to help.


Now IF they make this projector with 1080I I would be totally happy.


NOW for my other problems with it, please look at my other posting, can you shed some light on them?


Rich


----------



## tory40

Just want to get the word out on an issue. As im told, the ONLY reason any HDMI display will not output 1080p at 120hz is because there is a bandwidth limitation in the current 224mhz HDMI 1.4a port processor -the chip which receives the signal video signal. 300mhz is all that is needed and yet they have been available for over a year now. The 224mhz chips are $4 -5 dollars, the 300mhz chips are only $6.75. If this frustrates you like it does me, give your display maker and call and inquire.


300mhz HDMI port processor: http://www.semiconductorstore.com/cart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=47215


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

I'll take a look at the other settings, like lens shift (honestly I don't remember much, I think I am using it already).


I've been too busy to upload any pics to some website to share yet, sorry I've been enjoying this too much! My g/f came over yesterday and we played a bunch of games and watched The Descent in 6.1 - it was insanely cool. We jumped out of our seats several times. Gotta love someone who enjoys horror movies and video games. I played some Skyrim and it was sublime. I LOVE the fluidity of the motion on this. Virtually no lag (I program video games for a living, and have my plasma on side by side to compare. No complaints)


Couple things. The brightness on this BenQ is great. The noise is fine out of the box, three feet above my head. I may build an enclosure one day, but for now it's quite unbothersome. Again, no RBE that I can see. The only thing I will try and improve it the contrast by a dedicated screen.


I just messed around in various settings and lamp modes, and it seemed to get louder by a smidge. I'll probably run the lamp into the ground in eco mode. I really enjoy owning this. I will probably splurge for an refurb A-lens in the new year, after I build a CinemaScope SILVER screen. I think it'll be worth it. Heck, it's already super worth good already. I think my white wall is gonna get a paint job soon







But I may be moving to another city in the new year so I can't really justify spending too much right now.


My advice to anyone out there on a budget of less than 2k : Do not hesitate to buy this. Right now. Even if you don't get the awesome deal for 850$ we early birds at NCIX, it's still worth it IMO. I feel so lucky I took the risk when I did. Being a fan of 3D, I wonder if one day I'll feel like there are better options out there, but I'll probably use + abuse this one for a couple years until another crazy deal presents itself. My girl was in awe at this. Said it was quote "so cool. really sharp, like having your own IMAX at home". Me, being a perfectionist, will probably find ways to make it better, but that's part of the game, dawg. Part of the game.


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/480#post_22682133
> 
> 
> I feel so lucky I took the risk when I did.



The only thing that pissed me off is the ZD201 that I sent back to Amazon UK today (let's hope they make it there and I get my money back) other than that yes, it's fantastic.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

How big an image are you using? I find it's plenty bright even in economy lamp mode at 120 inches in 16:9. With an anamorphic lens and a good screen I think it should be do-able to have a 2:40 : 1 with the same height (58 inches?), but going up from 120 to 160 in width. If my calculations are correct. Reasons for this are because I can't really put the PJ back farther than 14 feet from my wall, because my couch won't fit and I have other obstructions. If I set up a permanent theater I want the biggest image size that's still bright enough in 3D. Seeing what it is now, makes me more confident that with a good SILVER screen I can get what I want. Maybe if I put it at 12 feet and tame the screen size a bit, I can keep the brightness up enough so that in Anamorphic mode, on my TV, with the lens, I can take advantage of all the light and every pixel and just slide the lens off on a rail when going back to 16:9 content. Constant height setups are trickier than expected. In my current room I can't even use more than ten feet in width for the image on my wall, so I'm better off just letting the projector do all the work and "waste" the letterbox area using the zoom mode. I mean, it's not even the zoom mode, it's just setting a custom resolution of 1920x810 on my desktop and bam, done. Must thank this forum for all the neat tricks. Skyrim in wide-screen is INCREDIBLE. Just installed a whole bunch of gfx boosting mods. it is a beautiful sight to behold. Plus going down from 1920x1080 to 1920x810 might even save enough HDMI input port bandwidth to allow the PJ to display 3D at 60 hz. I'll have to try it as soon as those BenQ glasses go back on sale. No way I'm plunking down 100$ each, that's like oublie ça big, sti.


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/480#post_22682781
> 
> 
> I'll have to try it as soon as those BenQ glasses go back on sale. No way I'm plunking down 100$ each, that's like oublie ça big, sti.



Costco.ca has them for 85 including shipping.. add taxes and you're up to 100 however.


----------



## fairmang

I am using these and they work perfectly  I love this projector!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/DLP-LINK-Glasses-2-Mitsubishi-Samsung-DLP-TV-DLP-Link-Projectors-/150882711282 


Thanks.


----------



## dfmocanu

Are these 144Hz glasses? I can't seem to find any specs on them. Thanks.


----------



## racprops

Right I get a hit because I am upfront with getting a projector I think I will return.


People who order theirs out side the country are OK?


Your can read every word posted here and STILL find problems with some things you don't like about a product.


I bought a HP projector for $1600.00 7 years ago. No complaint but it is dieing and I really wanted a new projector for Xmas. Even with it I had to try a couple to debug them and find one I really liked. This is the main point of being allowed to make returns.


How about addressing the problems I have found with this projector?


Again: WITH THE BenQ MW516:


When something moves fast I see a bunch of small lines on the edges, I think it is the system not keeping up with the action.


I can see the same thing on a Pentium Four computer watching Live TV on Beyond TV, the one cpu cannot keep up with the incoming picture and display it at the same time. It will play back a recorder show fine but not do both at the same time. (Or it could be the video card…)


This projector looks like the computer. Same kind of lines on the edges of moving things.


Funny but my tired old HP vp6320 series: XGA (1024 × 768) projector did NOT have this problem nor does my Mits DLP TV, nor my wife’s Sony LCD Projector either, so what is up with this and what do I have to do to get rid of this problem.


I have seen my cable system pixulate with fast moving total pictures but this seems different.


And it does not seem like DLP Rainbows, I have seen them and this is not them.


I should point out currently I am feeding it via a SVGA cable from my computer and from my cable box by a Comportment to SVGA adapter thought a switcher to the projector by the same cable.


Also watched a old TV show on HULU and this was not there: TV show was at a lower Res...


Also a Bluray movie did not cause them....I am starting to think this projector shows the flaws and limits of my Cox Cable system...I think it lacks a error correcting of image clean up or smoothing software all my other systems seem to have?


I have ordered a couple of HDMI Cables to supply the projector from my computer and from the cable box, I am hoping this will clear things up a little.


I also hope the HDMI feeds will open the color level and tint controls. (they are grayed out in all modes)



SO does the new BenQ W1070 do all of these things as well??


Is it a flaw of the BenQ line?


What inputs open the color and tint controls??


What do I look for in specs or something to tell me a unit can handle high volume of action??


Feedback on these questions please.



I ordered a pair of the Saisonic 144hz off eBay and will try them on this projector.


And as this is the baby to the W1070, it has the Encon setting which I found useable as one person said: you almost need sunglasses to watch these.


Watch a couple of recorded TV shows and part of a movie and it really shows so much more than my OLD HP, color range is much better adn contras, deep deep Blacks, I cannot even think of going back.


ALSO this unit matches my computer, it plays the same colors, the HP was NOT working at all well with the computer, if not for a deep ATI Video control panel in the computer it would have even been unwatchable, and even then it was off, (I posted about the green problem..)the BenQ has no problem showing the same colors that are on the computer's screen.


One last minor complaint: the settings window: On the HP once you selected a control like brightness, all of the window would go away leaving ONLY the setting bar at the bottom of the screen and if you when up or down you could step thought the other controls without it blocking the screen.


This BenQ keeps the whole window open blocking the view of what your wanting to adjust. It can be put to one corner but still blocks 1/4th of the picture.


Wonder if these is way to change that.


Answers to these questions will help me figure out rather I even want a W1070 or keep this until I can step up to a better projector if the W1070 has the same problems.


Rich


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fairmang*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/480#post_22684037
> 
> 
> I am using these and they work perfectly  I love this projector!
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/DLP-LINK-Glasses-2-Mitsubishi-Samsung-DLP-TV-DLP-Link-Projectors-/150882711282
> 
> Thanks.



Do you have the BenQs also? With shipping they cost the same...it would be nice to have a comparison. thx


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racprops*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/480#post_22684202
> 
> 
> Right I get a hit because I am upfront with getting a projector I think I will return.
> 
> People who order theirs out side the country are OK?
> 
> Your can read every word posted here and STILL find problems with some things you don't like about a product.
> 
> I bought a HP projector for $1600.00 7 years ago. No complaint but it is dieing and I really wanted a new projector for Xmas. Even with it I had to try a couple to debug them and find one I really liked. This is the main point of being allowed to make returns.
> 
> How about addressing the problems I have found with this projector?
> 
> Again:
> 
> When something moves fast I see a bunch of small lines on the edges, I think it is the system not keeping up with the action.
> 
> I can see the same thing on a Pentium Four computer watching Live TV on Beyond TV, the one cpu cannot keep up with the incoming picture and display it at the same time. It will play back a recorder show fine but not do both at the same time. (Or it could be the video card…)
> 
> This projector looks like the computer. Same kind of lines on the edges of moving things.
> 
> Funny but my tired old HP vp6320 series: XGA (1024 × 768) projector did NOT have this problem nor does my Mits DLP TV, nor my wife’s Sony LCD Projector either, so what is up with this and what do I have to do to get rid of this problem.
> 
> I have seen my cable system pixulate with fast moving total pictures but this seems different.
> 
> And it does not seem like DLP Rainbows, I have seen them and this is not them.
> 
> I should point out currently I am feeding it via a SVGA cable from my computer and from my cable box by a Comportment to SVGA adapter thought a switcher to the projector by the same cable.
> 
> Also watched a old TV show on HULU and this was not there: TV show was at a lower Res...
> 
> Also a Bluray movie did not cause them....I am starting to think this projector shows the flaws and limits of my Cox Cable system...I think it lacks a error correcting of image clean up or smoothing software all my other systems seem to have?
> 
> I have ordered a couple of HDMI Cables to supply the projector from my computer and from the cable box, I am hoping this will clear things up a little.
> 
> I also hope the HDMI feeds will open the color level and tint controls. (they are grayed out in all modes)
> 
> SO does the new BenQ W1070 do all of these things as well??
> 
> Is it a flaw of the BenQ line?
> 
> What inputs open the color and tint controls??
> 
> What do I look for in specs or something to tell me a unit can handle high volume of action??
> 
> Feedback on these questions please.
> 
> I ordered a pair of the Saisonic 144hz off eBay and will try them on this projector.
> 
> And as this is the baby to the W1070, it has the Encon setting which I found useable as one person said: you almost need sunglasses to watch these.
> 
> Watch a couple of recorded TV shows and part of a movie and it really shows so much more than my OLD HP, color range is much better adn contras, deep deep Blacks, I cannot even think of going back.
> 
> ALSO this unit matches my computer, it plays the same colors, the HP was NOT working at all well with the computer, if not for a deep ATI Video control panel in the computer it would have even been unwatchable, and even then it was off, (I posted about the green problem..)the BenQ has no problem showing the same colors that are on the computer's screen.
> 
> One last minor complaint: the settings window: On the HP once you selected a control like brightness, all of the window would go away leaving ONLY the setting bar at the bottom of the screen and if you when up or down you could step thought the other controls without it blocking the screen.
> 
> This BenQ keeps the whole window open blocking the view of what your wanting to adjust. It can be put to one corner but still blocks 1/4th of the picture.
> 
> Wonder if these is way to change that.
> 
> Answers to these questions will help me figure out rather I even want a W1070 or keep this until I can step up to a better projector if the W1070 has the same problems.
> 
> Rich



I can't really answer all the points above, since I haven't tried analog SVGA yet (and maybe never will). In digital mode I haven't seen a single flaw in this projector.


I would upgrade your other gear from SVGA to HDMI and get with the digital program, man! Looking forward to hear about your Saisonic glasses experience. Most CRT tvs would display SD content better than the latest digital stuff, simply because it's had 80 years to hone its tech in that direction. Focus (pun intended) on the future! I use an ATI / AMD video card and have been able to tweak the 2D image quite nicely. (it has a native HDMI output and built-in 7.1 sound, so it's digital all the way). This PJ has a lot of controls. Haven't calibrated it yet and don't plan on doing so until I build my DIY screen and see what the tint looks like with 3D glasses on.


----------



## racprops

Thanks RLUBURNSIDE for your reply.


I am running a Mits. DLP projector TV and a Sony LCD Projector so we are in the digital age.


I am switching to HDMI as fast as I can. Comportment Video was rated nearly as good as HDMI and I was able to set up my whole system with switches to control it up to now, and when I was setting this up 7 years ago HDMI was the new kid on the block and unproven and I was unsure it would last..


As a exTV repairman yes CRTs have a lag time, they even figured on how long a phosphor dot would glow after being hit by the electron beam..so it would last awhile.. kind of like how some people love old tube amps with big transformers..they smooth out the sound...


I love digital sound and am converting all my music recording to SD cards..I even have one in my car...30 CDs on one little chip, SO STAR TREK...


Do you have full color and tint control?


Rich


----------



## mart242

Make sure you get GOOD HDMI cables if you have a long cable run. I'm not talking about expensive cables (ie: Monster) but make sure that the wire gauge is thick enough for the length that you run. Also look into the RedMere cables from Monoprice, they are great for longer (or tight) runs.


----------



## JiMmY912

My sainsonic 144hz glasses arrived but it says 120hz on the box and manual. So I contacted the seller and I was told

I'm sorry to make you confused, my friend. This glasses you ordered is the 144Hz one(SKU: 28-010-904). We pack this model glasse with the same boxes as the other 120Hz one (item ID: 170955168404). The glasses is totally compatible with the 144Hz projector, you could view the 3D image at the same time with this model glasses and the other one(120 Hz). Then you could tell the difference. That's why we provide 60 days return and full refund service, if you are not satisfied with the image effect(compare with the 120 Hz one), you could return us also we could cover the return shipping fee.


Your understanding and patience will be much appreciated, and should you have any inquiry please feel free to contact us. We will be around you within 24 hours, and we are sure any problem can be solved in a satisfactory way.


Anyone who bought the same glassed can confirm this? I don't have my projector yet to test.

What does it say on your manual and what's the model number you got?

If it's 120hz, is it not suppose to work with this projector?

I went to sainsonic's website but I don't see any 3d glasses it says 144hz.


----------



## 42Plasmaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racprops*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/450#post_22680489
> 
> 
> Well I did not want to wait until sometime in Jan. So I hit my local Fry’s Electronics and got a BenQ MW516. ($600.00)
> 
> Worst thing: I will take it back before Jan 8th. And get the BenQ W1070…(I know I am stinker BUT they SHOULD have had these in stories for Xmas...and did elsewhere.)
> 
> Rich



You might not be able to return it since it's now used.

You might be able to exchange it but probably if it's within 15 days.


> Quote:
> Fry's Electronics Retail Store Return/Exchange Privileges
> 
> 
> 1. For a refund or exchange, most products may be returned within 30 days of original purchase date.
> 
> 
> Some other products, such as notebooks, netbooks, tablets and iPads, desktop computers, monitors, MP3 players and iPods, memory, microprocessors, motherboards, internal/external hard drives, network-attached storage, CD and DVD recorders, camcorders, cameras, *projectors*, postpaid wireless devices (monthly contract), and air conditioners *(IF UNUSED) may be returned within 15 days of original purchase date.* See store management for specific information.


----------



## hiperco

Are you seeing de-interlacing artifacts?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racprops*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/480#post_22684202
> 
> 
> 
> How about addressing the problems I have found with this projector?
> 
> Again:
> 
> When something moves fast I see a bunch of small lines on the edges, I think it is the system not keeping up with the action.
> 
> I can see the same thing on a Pentium Four computer watching Live TV on Beyond TV, the one cpu cannot keep up with the incoming picture and display it at the same time. It will play back a recorder show fine but not do both at the same time. (Or it could be the video card…)
> 
> This projector looks like the computer. Same kind of lines on the edges of moving things.


----------



## fst96se

This guy is NOT talking about the 1070, but a presentation projector at half the price.


I wish he'd take it to another thread as to not confuse the issue.


----------



## Yusuf.0088




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JiMmY912*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/480#post_22684636
> 
> 
> My sainsonic 144hz glasses arrived but it says 120hz on the box and manual. So I contacted the seller and I was told
> I'm sorry to make you confused, my friend. This glasses you ordered is the 144Hz one(SKU: 28-010-904). We pack this model glasse with the same boxes as the other 120Hz one (item ID: 170955168404). The glasses is totally compatible with the 144Hz projector, you could view the 3D image at the same time with this model glasses and the other one(120 Hz). Then you could tell the difference. That's why we provide 60 days return and full refund service, if you are not satisfied with the image effect(compare with the 120 Hz one), you could return us also we could cover the return shipping fee.
> 
> Your understanding and patience will be much appreciated, and should you have any inquiry please feel free to contact us. We will be around you within 24 hours, and we are sure any problem can be solved in a satisfactory way.
> 
> Anyone who bought the same glassed can confirm this? I don't have my projector yet to test.
> 
> What does it say on your manual and what's the model number you got?
> 
> If it's 120hz, is it not suppose to work with this projector?
> 
> I went to sainsonic's website but I don't see any 3d glasses it says 144hz.



There is a guy in german forum uses this glasses. http://www.hifi-forum.de/viewthread-94-12473.html You can ask him.


----------



## mishari84

I will be getting Sainsonic, 3D CORP, 3Active and W1070 in the next 2 days hopefully , and I requested to cancel BenQ glasses. I also asked Monoprice if their glasses supports 144Hz, but they look similar to 3D CORP with minor design diferences.


----------



## awest74

I just got the saisonic ones too and it also says 120hz on the package, but the model number is the one the list as 144hz. I get my projector on Wednesday hopefully can try them then....


----------



## racprops

"Are you seeing de-interlacing artifacts?"


That reads like what I might be seeing.


What causes it and what (if anything) can I do to correct it?


AS for the guy who said take it somewhere else A) There is no thread on the BenQ MW516..


and as B) this IS a BENQ Projector the problems I am seeing might be in the W1070 as well.


I often find a defect in one unit can carry over the whole company line. IE All BenQ projectors might have the same problems...


I bet the adjustment window is the same across the whole line...


Fair enough?


Rich


PS I am sorry I forgot to ID the projector I am talking about and will make sure I do ID the Model number in each post as some may not be following my posts.


----------



## fairmang

The box had a compatibility list and 144Hz was one of them. When I get home I will take a photo of the box with the info.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dfmocanu*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/480#post_22684054
> 
> 
> Are these 144Hz glasses? I can't seem to find any specs on them. Thanks.


----------



## fairmang

I don't have the Benq glasses.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/480#post_22684254
> 
> 
> Do you have the BenQs also? With shipping they cost the same...it would be nice to have a comparison. thx


----------



## fairmang

The glasses I am using as mentioned above.

3DTV Glasses


----------



## hiperco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racprops*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/480#post_22686012
> 
> 
> "Are you seeing de-interlacing artifacts?"
> 
> 
> That reads like what I might be seeing.
> 
> 
> What causes it and what (if anything) can I do to correct it?
> 
> 
> .



A poor deinterlacer







. Not likely to be a problem on higher end gear.


----------



## otverge

racprops said:


> Quote:
> AS for the guy who said take it somewhere else A) There is no thread on the BenQ MW516..
> 
> 
> and as B) this IS a BENQ Projector the problems I am seeing might be in the W1070 as well.
> 
> 
> I often find a defect in one unit can carry over the whole company line. IE All BenQ projectors might have the same problems...
> 
> 
> I bet the adjustment window is the same across the whole line...
> 
> 
> Fair enough?
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> 
> PS I am sorry I forgot to ID the projector I am talking about and will make sure I do ID the Model number in each post as some may not be following my posts.



Hey Rich,


I agree with fst96se - could you please go start a thread on your specific model if one doesn't exist like you say? This thread is very aptly titled "BenQ W1070 : DLP Full HD, 3D Ready with lens-shift for 1000$". Nowhere in that title does it mention the MW516, regardless of the fact that you think the MW516 MIGHT act similarly to the W1070 even though it hasn't even really been reviewed yet, or like every other BenQ.


I am monitoring this thread for information on the W1070 like everyone else is and your comments are confusing. Not that I don't think your questions are valid, they just aren't for this thread in my opinion.


Thanks to everyone else for posting up their experiences with this new and exciting projector!


----------



## racprops

I did post a thread about the BenQ MW516 AND GOT NO Replies...See:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1444176/picture-devects-in-benq-mw516-projector 


I think no one else has bought one...


And as I am considering getting the W1070 I really want to know if these things happen with it as well.


It is like owning a Ford, some problems with Ford show up on all of their cars...


Rich


----------



## mekret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racprops*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/480#post_22687333
> 
> 
> I did post a thread about the BenQ MW516 AND GOT NO Replies...See:
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1444176/picture-devects-in-benq-mw516-projector
> 
> I think no one else has bought one...
> 
> And as I am considering getting the W1070 I really want to know if these things happen with it as well.
> 
> It is like owning a Ford, some problems with Ford show up on all of their cars...
> 
> Rich



It's like comparing a focus with a gt though.


----------



## elgriego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JiMmY912*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/480#post_22684636
> 
> 
> My sainsonic 144hz glasses arrived but it says 120hz on the box and manual. So I contacted the seller and I was told
> I'm sorry to make you confused, my friend. This glasses you ordered is the 144Hz one(SKU: 28-010-904). We pack this model glasse with the same boxes as the other 120Hz one (item ID: 170955168404). The glasses is totally compatible with the 144Hz projector, you could view the 3D image at the same time with this model glasses and the other one(120 Hz). Then you could tell the difference. That's why we provide 60 days return and full refund service, if you are not satisfied with the image effect(compare with the 120 Hz one), you could return us also we could cover the return shipping fee.
> 
> Your understanding and patience will be much appreciated, and should you have any inquiry please feel free to contact us. We will be around you within 24 hours, and we are sure any problem can be solved in a satisfactory way.
> 
> Anyone who bought the same glassed can confirm this? I don't have my projector yet to test.
> 
> What does it say on your manual and what's the model number you got?
> 
> If it's 120hz, is it not suppose to work with this projector?
> 
> I went to sainsonic's website but I don't see any 3d glasses it says 144hz.



Hi and sorry to interfere but will like to share my experience as me and a friend decided to by the same glasses(x2) back in october. There is absolutetly no indication that these work in 144Hz only the word of the seller which personally I do not trust. The quality is way inferior to the Optoma ZD201 and they are very fragile. After 2.5 months one pair stopped working and I am afraid the other will not last any longer. I guess you get what you pay for. They are OK if you just want to try them as back-ups but for everyday use they will last 2-3 months. From my whole experience better save a bit for better dlp glasses, which mind you, are not that much more expensive. From the other side the Optoma keep on rocking hard and the quality of their lens is significantly better and the whole design is sturdier. Just my 2 cents!!!


----------



## otverge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racprops*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/480#post_22687333
> 
> 
> I did post a thread about the BenQ MW516 AND GOT NO Replies...See:
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1444176/picture-devects-in-benq-mw516-projector
> 
> I think no one else has bought one...
> 
> And as I am considering getting the W1070 I really want to know if these things happen with it as well.
> 
> It is like owning a Ford, some problems with Ford show up on all of their cars...
> 
> Rich



You've only had the other thread open for 2 days - I'm sure someone out there has bought the same presentation projector that can answer your questions, it just may take some time. Same with this thread - there are only a few people with this projector currently so it make take some time for all of the details to come out. Wait for a professional review or two and I'm sure they will answer your questions. If not, then ask. Otherwise it's just making the thread really long and hard to read. Some people might misread your post and think all of your issues are with the new projector, and not one that is a presentation projector, cheaper, and only 720p. As mekret said above, I don't think you can really compare the two.


I'm just going to be patient and wait for now.


----------



## racprops

And I just tried again with a internet search and found NOTHING on the M516..


Is it also brand new??


Right NOW your guys are my only hope for help and information on this.


And as i have been part of other threads, the response time is fast..two to six posts a day..mine dead for over two days.


Yes that is a little extreme, a Focus with a GT what??


How about a Mustang with say a Crown Vic, almost the same motor and trans and bugs in one can show up on the other.


As a Old TV repairman I can say that RCA products often had the same problems within the RCA line as did Sony and the other brands.


AND I have been asking if the W1070 has shown any of these problems as well.


I still think my questions are correct here.


And I have no where else to ask them...


Rich


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elgriego*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/480#post_22687349
> 
> 
> Hi and sorry to interfere but will like to share my experience as me and a friend decided to by the same glasses(x2) back in october. There is absolutetly no indication that these work in 144Hz only the word of the seller which personally I do not trust. The quality is way inferior to the Optoma ZD201 and they are very fragile. After 2.5 months one pair stopped working and I am afraid the other will not last any longer. I guess you get what you pay for. They are OK if you just want to try them as back-ups but for everyday use they will last 2-3 months. From my whole experience better save a bit for better dlp glasses, which mind you, are not that much more expensive. From the other side the Optoma keep on rocking hard and the quality of their lens is significantly better and the whole design is sturdier. Just my 2 cents!!!



On the other hand the ZD201 don't support 144Hz and based on what I saw when comparing the ZD201 with the BenQ D3, 144Hz seems better.. I had to send two pairs back to the Amazon UK for refund.


----------



## racprops

Great, after about 1/2 a dozen posts on how these are a great deal NOW after I ordered a pair comes this post on how they fail after a couple of months...


So where do we get a good set of fair priced glasses??


And on the w1070:


A) Does it have the same setting window, IE does it take up about 1/4 of the screen all the time you adjusting things?


B) Do you have color level control all the time or if not what do you have with what inputs?


C) Do you have tint control as above??


D) Does anyone see any de-interlacing artifacts?


So far no one has answered these questions.


RIch


----------



## racprops

Well it looks like I may have to keep my BenQ MW516 for a while:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BenQ-W1070-Full-1080p-3D-HDMI-v1-4a-DLP-3D-Projector-for-3D-Blu-Ray-Games-/130815465642?pt=US_Video_Projectors&hash=item1e753598aa 


US $1,103.00

Buy It Now


So much for the early predictions of UNDER $1000.00.


Rich


----------



## SiggUA

Import it. In Europe you can buy it for about 614 Euro without tax (approx. $800 plus shipping)
http://geizhals.de/eu/860573


----------



## gggonzalez

Early runs of new models frequently go on sale on Ebay for a premium. The current listed price is probably not indicative of the actual street price, once the retail distribution pipeline gets filled. In a few weeks, I expect this to sell for around $1000. I'm still waiting on more definitive reviews, however.


----------



## elgriego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mart242*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/510#post_22687430
> 
> 
> On the other hand the ZD201 don't support 144Hz and based on what I saw when comparing the ZD201 with the BenQ D3, 144Hz seems better.. I had to send two pairs back to the Amazon UK for refund.



I don't have the w1070 so I don't know but why would you think that you need 144Hz glasses(which I doubt the Sainsonic are 144hz) to work on the W1070. DLP is a standard and the optoma glasses obide to this standard. Do you think the optoma won't work with the Benq W1070 for some reason? Please give me a heads up if they don't because I am interested in this projector. About the Benq glasses I don't know as I never tried them.


----------



## Spartiatefr

Optoma ZD201 work great with w1070, but only when using [email protected] (ie : PS3) - If you want your Blu-ray player to work direclty in 1080p 3D, you'll need 144Hz DLP-link glasses because BenQ w1070 has a new DLP chip for Texas instrument, enabling it to have triple flash @ 144hz.


About the Sainsonic glasses : even if manual says 120Hz, it works great in 144Hz (loss in luminosity is important with theses glasses, but you'll just have to activate "normal mode" for your lamp on Benq w1070. In my opinion, it's a great deal for the price - about 30€ on this side of Atlantic)


You can also buy the official BenQ glasses or the Volfoni Edge 1.1+ (tested and approved by users here : http://www.cinetson.org/phpBB3/projecteurs-f2/benq-w1070-dlp-full-ready-899-euros-test-ligne-t36433.html )


Greetings from France !


----------



## racprops

Well on the Sainsonic Glasses I got my pair from this seller:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SainSonic-144Hz-3D-DLP-Link-Ready-Universal-Rechargeable-Active-Shutter-Glasses-/180897556929?pt=US_Video_Glasses&hash=item2a1e55a9c1 


I feel a little better about the reported failure within a few months because of this:


If item defective in 3 months we will send you a replacement without extra charge, or offer refund upon faulty received.


After 3 months you are still welcomed to send it back to us for exchang.


Buyer may responsible for all return shipping costs.


In case you receive wrong products due to shipping error, please contact us for exchange or refund. If it's damaged , please refuse to accept and contact us as soon as possible.


Guarantee

*1. 12 months Manufacturer's Warranty .*


2.We guarantee 100% customer satisfaction. If your item is not as described or faulty when you receive it we will replace it for you with no additional charge.


So we at lease have a year to find out.


RIch


----------



## elgriego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spartiatefr*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/510#post_22688394
> 
> 
> Optoma ZD201 work great with w1070, but only when using [email protected] (ie : PS3) - If you want your Blu-ray player to work direclty in 1080p 3D, you'll need 144Hz DLP-link glasses because BenQ w1070 has a new DLP chip for Texas instrument, enabling it to have triple flash @ 144hz.
> 
> About the Sainsonic glasses : even if manual says 120Hz, it works great in 144Hz (loss in luminosity is important with theses glasses, but you'll just have to activate "normal mode" for your lamp on Benq w1070. In my opinion, it's a great deal for the price - about 30€ on this side of Atlantic)
> 
> You can also buy the official BenQ glasses or the Volfoni Edge 1.1+ (tested and approved by users here : http://www.cinetson.org/phpBB3/projecteurs-f2/benq-w1070-dlp-full-ready-899-euros-test-ligne-t36433.html )
> 
> Greetings from France !



Thanks for all the interesting info. I am also following the French forum although I miss a lot due to google translation and it gets tiring after a while. Let me ask you will they not work then with the1080p 3D the optoma glasses through 1.4 HDMI? Are they not backward compatible? I find it hard to believe but please let me know as I will try to find different glasses should I decide to buy the w1070.


Edit: I just show the glasses you bought from Amazon.fr . They are not the same like the ones from ebay> well you should know that amazon.co.uk has them but they are not refered to us 144hz. Item model number: Zodiac 203 ASIN: B007PWUQFK

Check the description from the two amazons
AmazonFR: 

Use of technology 144Hz of new, advanced generation as the level of other produces 120 Hz

AmazonUK: 


Specification:

3D Glasses type Active shutter 3D glasses

Field Rate:120Hz

no mention of 144Hz which makes me think that tthe 120Hz work just fine for this projector even with 1080p 3D. I will keep on looking though.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racprops*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/510#post_22688422
> 
> 
> Well on the Sainsonic Glasses I got my pair from this seller:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SainSonic-144Hz-3D-DLP-Link-Ready-Universal-Rechargeable-Active-Shutter-Glasses-/180897556929?pt=US_Video_Glasses&hash=item2a1e55a9c1
> 
> I feel a little better about the reported failure within a few months because of this:
> 
> If item defective in 3 months we will send you a replacement without extra charge, or offer refund upon faulty received.
> 
> After 3 months you are still welcomed to send it back to us for exchang.
> 
> Buyer may responsible for all return shipping costs.
> 
> In case you receive wrong products due to shipping error, please contact us for exchange or refund. If it's damaged , please refuse to accept and contact us as soon as possible.
> 
> Guarantee
> *1. 12 months Manufacturer's Warranty .*
> 
> 2.We guarantee 100% customer satisfaction. If your item is not as described or faulty when you receive it we will replace it for you with no additional charge.
> 
> So we at lease have a year to find out.
> 
> RIch



I know but they cost more to send them back and get new ones and I want to save the money for better quality glasses. It's just me as I have had terrible experienece with cheap chinese products in the past and have now decided to buy only brand name electronics when the price has dropped. I am sure your glasses will be fine you have nothing to worry about. I didn't mean to worry you with my experience but it is what it is. Maybe I have pressed the buttton harder than I should have.










Edit: I just saw that your seller was different than mine(which was directly from China) it might be the case that my seller had a bad batch so even better for you. Generally importing directly from china might cause all kinds of rpoblems as stock is not checked the way a US seller will.


----------



## racprops

Thanks you did but at lease there is a warranty..worst comes to worst..


And if you check your name brand products I bet you will find they are made in china as well..(Almost everything is now a days...darn it)


Granted in some cases held to a higher standard, but not always, so why pay for the brand name and give them money when you MIGHT bypass them and buy directly from the maker? Cheaper?


Rich


PS I have been following this thread from the beginning and it was reported that the W1070 might come in under $1000.00 and it was reported to be around $800.00.


So My post that $400.00 more may put me out of market is not unfair...to post that is also fair, others may what to know.


Thanks for the link...that is under $1000.00 barely...but until it is for sale a Fry's Electronics where I can try it and if I don't like it return it..I rather NOT use mail order where it will cost me $50.00 to $100.00 to return it, and then wait over a week before I can get a refund and try another unit.


I do wish i could get the answers to my questions about the W1070:

And on the w1070:


A) Does it have the same setting window, IE does it take up about 1/4 of the screen all the time you adjusting things?


B) Do you have color level control all the time or if not what do you have with what inputs?


C) Do you have tint control as above??


D) Does anyone see any de-interlacing artifacts?


So far no one has answered these questions.


----------



## Spartiatefr

Well, i personnaly owns both Optoma ZD201 and Sainsonic glasses :


Optoma ZD201 : work only when [email protected] is detected by BenQ1070 - could not have them work with my BR player in 1080p 3D [problem is that ZD201 only work at 120Hz or below - They can't synchronise with the 144Hz flash of the BenQ 1070 when you watch a movie at 24 frames per sec 1080p 3D]. 3D with BenQ w1070 is really smooth thanks to that 144Hz technology (a multiple of 24).

Sainsonic : work at all resolutions and frequencies.


That said, the [email protected] 720p with Optoma ZD201 is brighter than the one you obtain with Sainsonic (that's why i advice you to active "normal mode" for the lamp when using Sainsonic glasses)


Concerning the differences between Amazon.uk and Amazon.fr, i think you'll have the same glasses as me because ASIN is the same for both products "B007PWUQFK" meaning it's the exact same product, BUT, feel free to ask the seller !


=> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Standard_Identification_Number 


Sorry for my English, sometimes it's kind of "French English" ^^'


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elgriego*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/510#post_22688563
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the interesting info. I am also following the French forum although I miss a lot due to google translation and it gets tiring after a while. Let me ask you will they not work then with the1080p 3D the optoma glasses through 1.4 HDMI? Are they not backward compatible? I find it hard to believe but please let me know as I will try to find different glasses should I decide to buy the w1070.



Correct. The ZD201 don't work when you output 1080p / 24Hz through HDMI 1.4 to the W1070 because it then uses 144Hz. I tried them and they wouldn't sync, neither would my other pair of 120Hz from ebay. The Benqs were fine and I have to say, 1080p 24Hz w/ 144Hz was much "smoother" to the eyes which is why I send my ZD201 back


----------



## elgriego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spartiatefr*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/510#post_22689113
> 
> 
> Well, i personnaly owns both Optoma ZD201 and Sainsonic glasses :
> 
> Optoma ZD201 : work only when [email protected] is detected by BenQ1070 - could not have them work with my BR player in 1080p 3D [problem is that ZD201 only work at 120Hz or below - They can't synchronise with the 144Hz flash of the BenQ 1070 when you watch a movie at 24 frames per sec 1080p 3D]. 3D with BenQ w1070 is really smooth thanks to that 144Hz technology (a multiple of 24).
> 
> Sainsonic : work at all resolutions and frequencies.
> 
> That said, the [email protected] 720p with Optoma ZD201 is brighter than the one you obtain with Sainsonic (that's why i advice you to active "normal mode" for the lamp when using Sainsonic glasses)
> 
> Concerning the differences between Amazon.uk and Amazon.fr, i think you'll have the same glasses as me because ASIN is the same for both products "B007PWUQFK" meaning it's the exact same product, BUT, feel free to ask the seller !
> 
> => http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Standard_Identification_Number
> 
> Sorry for my English, sometimes it's kind of "French English" ^^'



Yes thank you for your info. I take your word for it that the optoma will not work at 1080p 3D but it is concerning. It shouldn't have happened. If I buy sainsonic again I will do through Amazon only through Amazon. I have had enough bad experiences with Ebay sellers going back on their word having to spend many hours writing emails and complains. With Amazon you just send them back if they become defective and get refund or exhange. I did not buy the ones from Amazon before but the ones from Ebay (only one seller has them) and this where all the problems arise. I might actually give the ones from Amazon a try if I decide to buy the w1070. For now though I will keep my optomas they are very reliable.


----------



## elgriego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mart242*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/510#post_22689196
> 
> 
> Correct. The ZD201 don't work when you output 1080p / 24Hz through HDMI 1.4 to the W1070 because it then uses 144Hz. I tried them and they wouldn't sync, neither would my other pair of 120Hz from ebay. The Benqs were fine and I have to say, 1080p 24Hz w/ 144Hz was much "smoother" to the eyes which is why I send my ZD201 back



Thanks for the heads up!!! I will seriously keep this in mind.


----------



## mekret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racprops*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/510#post_22689086
> 
> 
> answers to my questions about the W1070:
> 
> A) Does it have the same setting window, IE does it take up about 1/4 of the screen all the time you adjusting things?
> 
> B) Do you have color level control all the time or if not what do you have with what inputs?
> 
> C) Do you have tint control as above??
> 
> D) Does anyone see any de-interlacing artifacts?



A) No.

B) Maybe, I only use HDMI which does have color control.

C) Possible, don't remember.

D) No, this isn't a business class projector please stop trying to compare em.


----------



## elgriego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racprops*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/510#post_22689086
> 
> 
> Thanks you did but at lease there is a warranty..worst comes to worst..
> 
> And if you check your name brand products I bet you will find they are made in china as well..(Almost everything is now a days...darn it)
> 
> Granted in some cases held to a higher standard, but not always, so why pay for the brand name and give them money when you MIGHT bypass them and buy directly from the maker? Cheaper?
> 
> .......



I just saw that your seller was different than mine(which was directly from China) it might be the case that my seller had a bad batch or just doesn't check his stock so even better for you. Generally importing directly from china might cause all kinds of problems as stock is not checked the way a US seller will.


Surely everything is made in China now but a Chinese design made in China is completely diffrent that an American brand name design made in China(eg iphone) or any other brand name that has a reputation to uphold.


----------



## racprops

That is true...


And his shipping company IS Amazon right here in Phoenix AZ. (they came in a Amazon box from Amazon..)


All the good that might do me. (His fulfillment company)


I am hopping my new HDMI Cables come today so I can hook the system up via them and remove the SVGA Cables..


Then I can do a test of the 3D play back using 3D movies from Cox and see how well this works out.


I will post my findings with a link to my review of the BenQ MW516.


Rich


----------



## Snipe3000

I noticed this projector can do 120hz at 1280x800. With that being outside of the projectors native resolution, how well does it handle that resolution? Do things get blurry?


----------



## elgriego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spartiatefr*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/510#post_22689113
> 
> 
> Well, i personnaly owns both Optoma ZD201 and Sainsonic glasses :
> 
> Optoma ZD201 : work only when [email protected] is detected by BenQ1070 - could not have them work with my BR player in 1080p 3D [problem is that ZD201 only work at 120Hz or below - They can't synchronise with the 144Hz flash of the BenQ 1070 when you watch a movie at 24 frames per sec 1080p 3D]. 3D with BenQ w1070 is really smooth thanks to that 144Hz technology (a multiple of 24).
> 
> Sainsonic : work at all resolutions and frequencies.
> 
> That said, the [email protected] 720p with Optoma ZD201 is brighter than the one you obtain with Sainsonic (that's why i advice you to active "normal mode" for the lamp when using Sainsonic glasses)
> 
> Concerning the differences between Amazon.uk and Amazon.fr, i think you'll have the same glasses as me because ASIN is the same for both products "B007PWUQFK" meaning it's the exact same product, BUT, feel free to ask the seller !
> 
> => http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Standard_Identification_Number
> 
> Sorry for my English, sometimes it's kind of "French English" ^^'



Can I ask you please(or any other owner) will the W1070 play 1080p SBS via a PC with the 120Hz glasses or just 720p. Do the glasses synchronise with a PC running 1920 * 1080 at 60Hz/50Hz or 24Hz. I mean it is not frame sequantial and a PC doesnt need an HDMI 1.4 to play SBS 1080p so why should the resolution make any diffrence? If anyone can answer this please do.


----------



## Bacon13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/510#post_22689224
> 
> 
> No, this isn't a business class projector *please stop trying to compare em*.




Agreed!!! The continuous posts about the MW516 is frustrating for the rest of us trying to learn about the W1070.


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elgriego*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/510#post_22690421
> 
> 
> Can I ask you please(or any other owner) will the W1070 play 1080p SBS via a PC with the 120Hz glasses or just 720p. Do the glasses synchronise with a PC running 1920 * 1080 at 60Hz/50Hz or 24Hz. I mean it is not frame sequantial and a PC doesnt need an HDMI 1.4 to play SBS 1080p so why should the resolution make any diffrence? If anyone can answer this please do.


1080 SBS must be played in 1080i, not 1080p.


----------



## mobius

Geez those JVC's look fuzzy by comparison.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kraine*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/0_100#post_22532585
> 
> 
> And here one funny sharpness comparaison between the E-Shift 1 (JVC X70), The E-Shift 2 (JVC X55) and a new budget DLP full hd projector the BenQ W1070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JVC X70 E-SHIFT 1 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BenQ W1070 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JVC X55 E-Shift 2 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BenQ W1070 :


----------



## mishari84

I got 3D CORP glasses today, tint is very brownish and uncomfortable, optical quality also seems not good. I will return them. Now we have BwnQ D3 and Sainsonic. How good are they in watching for long duration?


----------



## mekret

I'm really liking my D3s. They cut out enough light so the projector isn't blinding me anymore.


----------



## racprops

I would point out other than a couple of posts about 3D glasses there has been no new post about the W1070 in three or four pages, other than my questions about the W1070, and yes in comparison with the BenQ projector I got.


I am very serious in trying to compare the two.


I am very serious in trying to find out more about the W1070 and how it is different to the MW516.


The screen shots are the first post on the W1070 in many pages and they are just a recap from page one in this thread.


The two projectors are VERY close in details.


Only differences I can find is the W1070 is 2000 L and the WM516 is 2800L


And the Native Resolution is WXGA (1280 x 800) VS: Native Resolution 1080p (1920 x 1080) for the W1070


Contrast is the same..10,000 to 1


Both will do 1080I and P..


Both do 3D.


The W1070 has two HDMI inputs to one on the WM516.


So how important is the extra native resolution??


Someone said the adjustment screen is not the same but no one has shown what it is like on the W1070.


Everything is compared to something else other wise we have no yard stick.


When I buy anything I want to know how it compares to other things like it, be it tires or cars.


Rich


----------



## mekret

The "adjustment screen" doesn't take up much room at all and can also be moved.


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/510#post_22691401
> 
> 
> The "adjustment screen" doesn't take up much room at all and can also be moved.



Do you mean the Menu Screens are small?


Rew


----------



## racprops

On my WM516 the adjustment screen is about 1/4 of the screen and yes it can be moved to the four corners.


On my old HP when you went into the adjustment screen once you selected one setting to adjust it reduced to just that adjustment all by its self on the bottom of the screen and if you used a up or down button it changed to another adjustment still one bar on the bottom of the screen.


This gives you a much better view of what your changing.


Not a deal breaker but the HP system is nicer.


Rich


----------



## awest74

So I am somewhat concered about this brightness everyone is talking about. I get my projector tomorrow but dont have a screen. I put in an order to Jamestown , but it wont be filled till January. I contacted James and asked for a price to use the Seymour AT fabric and it is very reasonable. My concern now is am I better off with high contrast .8 gain material or the Seymour 1.2 gain AT. Its not too late to change my order. I have a dedicated room, no windows, dark walls, deep bashe ( sp?) ceiling and carpet.


I do plan on watching 3d movies and sports, plus gaming. Those with the projector or experiance please chime in, this again, is my first projector.


In the mean time I am reading all I can about calibration, seems to make Differential equations classes seem easy.....


----------



## plasmaowner

Can anyone post a link to where I can buy the new Benq 3D glasses?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snipe3000*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/510#post_22689951
> 
> 
> I noticed this projector can do 120hz at 1280x800. With that being outside of the projectors native resolution, how well does it handle that resolution? Do things get blurry?



I'm running mine at 1920x808 custom rez from my PC for wide screen gaming and it's super crisp. Plus, I can just use the digital zoom to "get back" the letter bars and fill up the whole 16:9 area. Not ideal, but I'm not a fan of constantly switching rez depending on content.


----------



## awest74

Sorry not sure how I missed that, I ordered a 130" 16:9.


I was under the impression that a grey screen gave better contrast even in light controlled environments. My thinbking was the more perfect the environment ( black as night) the more obvious that the projector is casting grey. Is that not the case?


based on your comments I thinkn I am still leaning for the 130" jamestown with Seymour AT material...


thanks,

Adam


----------



## mishari84

So any review on BenQ D3 glasses performance? is it as high quality as ZD201 which do not work?


----------



## apex82

I just got the w1070 today. Wow, it can really throw a big screen from 10ft. I also have the Optoma HD33 in possession and have been comparing the two. The HD33 seems to be a bit more crisp, the configuration out of the box could be better as I havent calibrated either yet. There are two major differences between the two I have noticed...


1. Noise

The HD33 only shows up as 3db quieter on paper, however when using it personally, I find it night and day difference from the w1070. Even comparing the eco modes, the optoma won hands down. The benq is almost loud enough that I would consider a hush box for the quieter scenes. It is directly above my head approx. 3ft.


2. 3D compatibility

For whatever reason, I cant get 3D to work on the w1070. I have tried full sbs .ISO and half sbs mkv files via xbmc, total media theater, and windvd. I just cant get the 3D format to be correct. I dont even have access to 3D function when my resolution is 1920x1080p 60hz on my HTPC. Also, when I lower resolutioun down to 1280, I am able to get some side by side to work. However, when the w1070 goes into 3d mode it emits a very bright red hue... it looks terrible. I cant seem to get rid of it, I have tried all the advanced options. Am I the only one experiences this red tint while only in 3d mode? All of my 3D content is being run on a brand new alienware pc with all the goodies and latest drivers... I am at a loss.


The optoma 3D worked right out of the box... any thing I threw at it would play 3D flawlesly in any resolution. As I said before, all 3D content is being sourced from my HTPC( no 3D blu ray player or ps3).


If someone could please help me solve the 3D issue I am having with the w1070 (cant get anything to play above 720p and when in 3D mode a bright red hue over the whole screen). I will post vids of the noise comparisons between the two and also some vids showing the performance of the w1070.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Try 1080p/24 if you can, that should work. (48hz). Might have to set that up as a custom res setting. Are you using NVidia or AMD? The Catalyst custom res settings are not super obvious to find, but not that hard either.


----------



## apex82

Yes, its Nvidia and when I change to 1920x1080P with 24hz it does not allow me to select side by side 3D.... All of my 3d content is SBS. It only allows for frame packing and top and bottom 3d modes at that resolution. It looks as though SBS is only supported at 1080i/50hz or 60hz. When I set up a custom resolution for that, it says its not supported by the display... How are people watching SBS 3D on this projector at 1080p?


----------



## litecannon

I want to clarify some confusion from pages 16 through 18:

There is currently no reason to believe the w1070 is a light cannon unless an owner says otherwise.
There is currently no reason to believe the w1070 suffers from combing artifacts unless an owner says otherwise.


Many of us will be making a $1000 decision based on this thread so let's stay on topic. Looking forward to reading more commentary on the w1070


----------



## TheChris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apex82*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/540#post_22692787
> 
> 
> I just got the w1070 today. Wow, it can really throw a big screen from 10ft. I also have the Optoma HD33 in possession and have been comparing the two. The HD33 seems to be a bit more crisp, the configuration out of the box could be better as I havent calibrated either yet. There are two major differences between the two I have noticed...
> 
> 1. Noise
> 
> The HD33 only shows up as 3db quieter on paper, however when using it personally, I find it night and day difference from the w1070. Even comparing the eco modes, the optoma won hands down. The benq is almost loud enough that I would consider a hush box for the quieter scenes. It is directly above my head approx. 3ft.
> 
> 2. 3D compatibility
> 
> For whatever reason, I cant get 3D to work on the w1070. I have tried full sbs .ISO and half sbs mkv files via xbmc, total media theater, and windvd. I just cant get the 3D format to be correct. I dont even have access to 3D function when my resolution is 1920x1080p 60hz on my HTPC. Also, when I lower resolutioun down to 1280, I am able to get some side by side to work. However, when the w1070 goes into 3d mode it emits a very bright red hue... it looks terrible. I cant seem to get rid of it, I have tried all the advanced options. Am I the only one experiences this red tint while only in 3d mode? All of my 3D content is being run on a brand new alienware pc with all the goodies and latest drivers... I am at a loss.
> 
> The optoma 3D worked right out of the box... any thing I threw at it would play 3D flawlesly in any resolution. As I said before, all 3D content is being sourced from my HTPC( no 3D blu ray player or ps3).
> 
> If someone could please help me solve the 3D issue I am having with the w1070 (cant get anything to play above 720p and when in 3D mode a bright red hue over the whole screen). I will post vids of the noise comparisons between the two and also some vids showing the performance of the w1070.




Thank you so much for this comparison!!! I'm currently very close to buy one of these two PJ''s, so I appreciate any thoughts on how the two compare! For now my decision is in favor of the HD33, especially because of the FI which the BenQ unfortunately lacks. Please keep on posting updates on how the two compare! Thanks!!


----------



## Ring30

ThanksApex82.

I too have pretty much narrowed my 3D projector choices down to the Optoma HD33 & this Benq W1070.

VERY interested to see how they compare to each other.

Keep those reviews coming.


----------



## Ilya Volk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apex82*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/500_100#post_22692787
> 
> 
> I just got the w1070 today.



How are the contrast and blacks compared to HD33?


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ring30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/540#post_22693091
> 
> 
> ThanksApex82.
> 
> I too have pretty much narrowed my 3D projector choices down to the Optoma HD33 & this Benq W1070.
> 
> VERY interested to see how they compare to each other.
> 
> Keep those reviews coming.



I am in the same boat and would like more user comparisons between HD33/3300 and the W1070.


Thanks apex82; really looking forward to more info.


Rew


----------



## mdorion

Just to let you know that I almost finished building my grey screen and It looks a lot better in my dark room that with a white material. With the white material, the screen is really too bright even on eco mode with a diagonal size of 110''.


I used silver moleskin spandex over white moleskin spandex and i'm really impressed with the result with this W1070!


----------



## racprops

I have to say it:


Comparing projectors is the only way to find out what is good and bad.


I will now take a hard look at the Optoma HD33/3300..


I am looking for a good 3D projector and the W1070 is starting to look like it may not be the end all.


How does the W1070 handle other 3D movies, the kind that need the glasses?


Looked it up:


Darn Optoma HD33 is a little weak:


Resolution: 1080p

Brightness: *1800 ANSI lumens*

Colors: 1.07 billion colors

Aspect Ratio: 16:9 Native, 4:3 and 16:10 Com

Technology: DLP


I LOVE my new BenQ MW516


So bright I am running it on it Enco super saver and it still is bright enough to watch with a normal light on in the room.)Lamp life is predicted to be 6000+ hours at this setting)


And the Blacks seem totally black as midnight.


I am running it on a Daylite 10 foot Dia. white screen.


Personally I feel my projector should be as bright as our two 53 inch DLP and LCD TVs are.


And I am seeing colors I have not seen lately...


Now as soon as I get my HDMI Cables I will test the 3D.


Has anyone tried 3D off a cable system??


----------



## mekret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apex82*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/540#post_22692787
> 
> 
> The optoma 3D worked right out of the box...



Lol that's how the W1070 is for me. I didn't have to force any custom resolutions or anything like that, the 3D just worked.


----------



## Spartiatefr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/540#post_22693311
> 
> 
> Lol that's how the W1070 is for me. I didn't have to force any custom resolutions or anything like that, the 3D just worked.



The same for me after i have bought 144Hz DLP-link glasses. It just worked.


----------



## racprops

There seems to be a couple of 3D systems..


Side by Side, which is like the old Vue Masters and 3D photos, two complete pictures side by side.


And what looks like double vision with two pictures on top of each another...just slightly off center to each another.


I think the guy whom had problems was trying Side by Side??


What projectors are made to do Side by Side?


Rich


----------



## mekret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racprops*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/540#post_22693348
> 
> 
> There seems to be a couple of 3D systems..
> 
> Side by Side, which is like the old Vue Masters and 3D photos, two complete pictures side by side.
> 
> And what looks like double vision with two pictures on top of each another...just slightly off center to each another.
> 
> I think the guy whom had problems was trying Side by Side??
> 
> What projectors are made to do Side by Side?
> 
> Rich



I've watched tron in side by side, so I guess this one?


----------



## racprops

Do you use the glasses for side by side?


Rich



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/540#post_22693359
> 
> 
> I've watched tron in side by side, so I guess this one?


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/540#post_22692831
> 
> 
> Try 1080p/24 if you can, that should work. (48hz). Might have to set that up as a custom res setting. Are you using NVidia or AMD? The Catalyst custom res settings are not super obvious to find, but not that hard either.



For SBS you need 1080*i* 50 or 60Hz. Not 1080p 50/60Hz.


----------



## apex82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mart242*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/540#post_22693715
> 
> 
> For SBS you need 1080*i* 50 or 60Hz. Not 1080p 50/60Hz.



Thats why I am confused... The optoma HD33 ran 3d no prob at 1080p with all 3d modes available. For some reason, when creating a custom res at 1080i 50/60hz says its not supported by my display. Therefore, I can not watch any 3D content on the w1070.


----------



## apex82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/540#post_22693311
> 
> 
> Lol that's how the W1070 is for me. I didn't have to force any custom resolutions or anything like that, the 3D just worked.



Are you using an HTPC? If so, what program did you use to view the 3d content? Was it an .MKV or .ISO?


----------



## Tailslide

My W1070 and BenQ glasses came yesterday.

Got this to replace my old Optoma HD70 which FINALLY had it's bulb go with something like 6000 hours on it.

At the same time I picked up a Sony BDP-S590 (?) to go with it, Costco is also carrying I think the same thing with different model number.

Tried out the Sony streaming off the media server on my NAS onto my LED TV and for some reason the picture looks way better than

my other media player boxes. Seems to handle everything except ISO's of course.


My first time ordering with NCIX and I am really impressed. Well packed, prompt shipping, seems like they have a good system for notifying you about your orders.


Anyways first impressions.. very bright compared to my old projector. Too bright on 2d even in econo mode, 3d is plenty bright in a dark (not light controlled) room.

Seems quieter but don't have it on the ceiling mount yet. I have a 96" screen but planning on maybe going to a 120" as this can throw a bigger screen from the

same distance compared to my old projector hopefully that will help with the brightness.


3D is kind of interesting to get going. The Sony player has some very nice hidef frame packed streaming 3d demos available if you have > 10Mb internet.

They worked great out of the box along with the 2d->3d conversion feature on one of my blu-rays (also nice as the projector doesn't convert)

3D seemed a little underwhelming at first but it seems to depend a lot on the source content. Some things looked fairly flat and others

jumped out at me. I think maybe a more light controlled room would help without all the visual clutter around the screen.


Where it gets interesting is when you are dealing with other 3d sources. So.. for example to view SBS video on youtube or the internet video search feature

you need to set the player to output 1080i or lower otherwise the SBS option is not available on the projector. That said, the resolution SBS 3d provides

is just not enough for a screen this big. It's like watching video off the internet 10 years ago. Will try it with some SBS mkv files, the streaming

is probably aggravating things although I do regularly achieve 40+ Mbps off the net.

-- update: SBS mkvs are quite watchable about DVD quality which is about what I would expect. Not sure what the deal is with the online content


When I use the DLNA feature to play my MKV files off the media server turning on the 2d->3d conversion on the player gave the projector fits

until I lowered the resolution down to 720p then all was well. Seems like maybe projector needs 720p for top and bottom and this is what the

converter outputs ?


Anyways took me a couple hours to figure it all out and it's kind of a pain to switch your resolution back and forth like that but it all works.

Maybe when I get around to running everything through my receiver I will be able to configure it to switch resolution with a button press but more likely

I will just have more issues. Thought I'd share and maybe save everyone some time fiddling.


Looking forward to someone posting some nice calibration settings to start with.. I think the default settings need some tweaking.

Also I am interested in maybe picking up a filter depending how things go... not sure what size I need?


----------



## mekret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apex82*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/540#post_22693800
> 
> 
> Are you using an HTPC? If so, what program did you use to view the 3d content? Was it an .MKV or .ISO?



.MKV - CyberLink PowerDVD 12 - AMD.


Watching SBS it automatically changes my resolution to 1080 @ 24.


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/540#post_22694522
> 
> 
> .MKV - CyberLink PowerDVD 12 - AMD.
> 
> Watching SBS it automatically changes my resolution to 1080 @ 24.



How does this even work though? The W1070 doesn't support SBS in 1080 @ 24.


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apex82*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/540#post_22693780
> 
> 
> Thats why I am confused... The optoma HD33 ran 3d no prob at 1080p with all 3d modes available. For some reason, when creating a custom res at 1080i 50/60hz says its not supported by my display. Therefore, I can not watch any 3D content on the w1070.



Not sure why you say that the HD33 ran 3D in 1080p in all modes..


----------



## awest74

Well recieved my w1070, here in the US, maybe the first one into the states? Anyway I did a quick check to make sure it worked in a conference room at work and it seemed fine. Will play with settings hopefully tonight on a 100" screen I borrowed from work. I will be driving it with my PS3, and have the saisonic 144hz glasses to test with, but no sense trying to calibrate with a temporary pulldown screen and short HDMI until I figure out the room configuration and order permanent mounts etc.


Only initial impressions, and I dont have anything except presentation projectors to compare to. This test was on a dlite pull down presentation screen, maybe 72" width.


- didnt seem overly bright with out of box settings, I certainly wont need sunglasses. at one point it did seem to check down into eco mode or something because it changed on its own after a minute or two, a little concerning, but will read more about it later. checked it with lights off, but did have one window in the room with hall light coming in.


- the fan noise while on a table top wasnt distracting or excessive, I could hear the laptop speak fine...


- I set my laptop svga to output 1920x1080 and the image was crisp and vivid, pictures looked a little more natural in cinema mode, but it was slightly dimmer.


- projector is small for a HT projector. I had seen the Sony hw30es at best buy and it dwarfs this one.


- it comes with a small manual lens cover that hangs from an integrated cord.


I guess thats it, hopefully I dont have a terrible todo list from SWMBO at home tonight, and can get it setup to play some more.


let me know if you have any specific questions, but please remeber I am an extreme noob to "beamers"...


----------



## Tailslide



Just a heads up.. the manual calls for M4 - 20 to 25 mm bolts... I bought some 20 and 25s and they were both too long.

Unless you have the world's thickest projector mount you will probably want 15 to 20mm.


----------



## apex82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mart242*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/540#post_22694757
> 
> 
> Not sure why you say that the HD33 ran 3D in 1080p in all modes..



Interesting... I can only assume the HD33 could handle switching to the proper 3d resolution automatically... while the w1070 requires the user to play around with drivers and setting a custom resolution before being able to get Side by Side format to work.


----------



## socwrkr

My wife just txt me that UPS stopped by but it was cash on delivery? Not sure what is going on. Has anyone else had an issue with this?


----------



## racprops

For something you paid for??


Rich


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *socwrkr*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/540#post_22695005
> 
> 
> My wife just txt me that UPS stopped by but it was cash on delivery? Not sure what is going on. Has anyone else had an issue with this?


----------



## socwrkr

Yes, and it was the projector as she said it was coming from Canada. The only thing i can figure is if customs is trying to charge me some kind of tax?


----------



## racprops

That would be new....


I never have seen a customs bill within the US.


Rich



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *socwrkr*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/570#post_22695130
> 
> 
> Yes, and it was the projector as she said it was coming from Canada. The only thing i can figure is if customs is trying to charge me some kind of tax?


----------



## awest74

No COD on mine that got delivered today. I would call netlink and ask, they are pretty good with support.


----------



## JiMmY912

So she had to pay for it? How much?


Mine also shows it was just delivered at home and signed by our security staff at the lobby.


So it seems there wasn't any charge for me, or is there any chance they left a bill with it?


----------



## Nayr2

Regarding 3D modes and SBS:


Your player should convert SBS to whatever 3D format your display is taking. It will reformat SBS into Top-Bottom for frame packed 1080p 24hz output. If you're having issues, try a different player. I couldn't get PowerDVD to work for me with a Nvidia card and the 1070. I use the Nvidia stereoscopic player for media files, and Windvd for 3D Blurays.



Regarding Customs fees:


As far as I know, UPS has their own customs service. If you import it will go through their service and you will get charged duty fees. Via USPS your package will likely not go through any customs, just security screening. Please correct me if I'm wrong. If you shipped UPS ground and did not pay for a more expensive service, UPS will also charge you a brokerage fee.


----------



## seifer129




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *socwrkr*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/570#post_22695130
> 
> 
> Yes, and it was the projector as she said it was coming from Canada. The only thing i can figure is if customs is trying to charge me some kind of tax?



If it was coming from Canada it probably was the brokerage fee that UPS charges, which is typically ~$36 (unless you upgrade your shipping with them to a higher option then it's free). Welcome to the pain us Canadians have to deal with getting stuff from the US and why I *NEVER* use UPS to ship things across the boarder, UPS is the worst company in the world.


----------



## elgriego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apex82*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/540#post_22693780
> 
> 
> Thats why I am confused... The optoma HD33 ran 3d no prob at 1080p with all 3d modes available. For some reason, when creating a custom res at 1080i 50/60hz says its not supported by my display. Therefore, I can not watch any 3D content on the w1070.



Did you manage at the end to play SBS on your PC with a 1080i 60Hz or 50Hz?. I am seriously checking out this projector but my main source of 3d will my PC at 1080i 60 Hz res or even 1080p at 60Hz. When you say it is not supported by your display do you mean the projector or a monitor? If the projector does not support it then it's a dealbreaker for me as even with my previous projector I always used 1080p at 60Hz and had no problem with 3D. Please let me know when you find out.


Edit: I realise that if your glasses are 120Hz they will not synchronise at this resolution with the DLP system because it works at 144Hz but for the resolution not to be supported by the projector is a major fail. Can any owner confirm if they manage to watch a 1080p 3D SBS mkv on the movies' native resolution on their PC?


----------



## Nayr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elgriego*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/570#post_22695546
> 
> 
> Can any owner confirm if they manage to watch a 1080p 3D SBS mkv on the movies' native resolution on their PC?



I can confirm, using the Nvidia stereoscopic video player and framepacked 1920x1080 24hz.


----------



## elgriego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayr2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/570#post_22695652
> 
> 
> I can confirm, using the Nvidia stereoscopic video player and framepacked 1920x1080 24hz.



Much appreciated!


----------



## krusemarks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apex82*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/540#post_22692787
> 
> 
> For whatever reason, I cant get 3D to work on the w1070.


What cable type are you using to connect to the w1070? VGA or HDMI, and is it HDMI 1.4 compliant? I recall reading that different inputs support different features. HDMI seemed to be the most generous.


----------



## mekret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mart242*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/540#post_22694708
> 
> 
> How does this even work though? The W1070 doesn't support SBS in 1080 @ 24.



PowerDVD 12 may be converting it to/outputting another format for all I know. All I know is they are Sbs and that the resolution gets switched to 1080p 24Hz when viewing them.


----------



## Jeratt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seifer129*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/570#post_22695435
> 
> 
> If it was coming from Canada it probably was the brokerage fee that UPS charges, which is typically ~$36 (unless you upgrade your shipping with them to a higher option then it's free). Welcome to the pain us Canadians have to deal with getting stuff from the US and why I *NEVER* use UPS to ship things across the boarder, UPS is the worst company in the world.



Great first post. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## socwrkr

UPS was asking for $40 something dollars. I called NCIX and they looked it up and said that UPS made a mistake as this was a brokerage fee that they should have gotten charged for, not me. They said that they would get it resolved and i should have it re-delivered tomorrow.


----------



## socwrkr

Ok guys, so as i wait for the next day or two to get this projector i'm wondering a couple of things off the bat, maybe you can help me. I don't use a HTPC but do use a media player that i have all my movies backed up to (the mede8er 1000x3D). Do you anticipate that I will have problems playing 3d with this? Also this is my first projector, but i have had a 3D tv for a couple of years now and have the monstervision glasses along with 4 pairs of my Samsung glasses - i'm guessing my the posts above that these aren't lkely to work with this unit.?


----------



## socwrkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krusemarks*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/570#post_22695974
> 
> 
> What cable type are you using to connect to the w1070? VGA or HDMI, and is it HDMI 1.4 compliant? I recall reading that different inputs support different features. HDMI seemed to be the most generous.



You may want to check out the new redmere technology cables that monoprice.com carries. It seems to be a good alternative in theory instead of using much thicker cables.


----------



## apex82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayr2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/570#post_22695652
> 
> 
> I can confirm, using the Nvidia stereoscopic video player and framepacked 1920x1080 24hz.



I am using redmere HDMI from monoprice. I had no idea that a player can repack a side by side format and display it as frame packed... I always thought your 3d mode on your projector had to match the source 3d format. When you say 1920 x 1080 24hz on nvidia stereoscopic, is it 1080i?


----------



## apex82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/570#post_22696056
> 
> 
> PowerDVD 12 may be converting it to/outputting another format for all I know. All I know is they are Sbs and that the resolution gets switched to 1080p 24Hz when viewing them.



If powerDVD was switching it to 1080p then the side by side 3d format function would be greyed out? I can only get the side by side function enabled when its in 1080i 50hz. When any player I use switches to 1080p I can not enable sbs 3d.


----------



## elgriego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apex82*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/570#post_22697350
> 
> 
> I am using redmere HDMI from monoprice. I had no idea that a player can repack a side by side format and display it as frame packed... I always thought your 3d mode on your projector had to match the source 3d format. When you say 1920 x 1080 24hz on nvidia stereoscopic, is it 1080i?



Actually I would also like to know that. My question was about SBS but framepacked means 2 full HD images displayed to each eye seperately. How can a SBS offer 2 1080p to each eye? Would he mean via PC and internal bluray plus 1.4 HDMI compatible graphics card? Thanks.


----------



## elgriego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apex82*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/570#post_22697356
> 
> 
> If powerDVD was switching it to 1080p then the side by side 3d format function would be greyed out? I can only get the side by side function enabled when its in 1080i 50hz. When any player I use switches to 1080p I can not enable sbs 3d.



Generally it seems that this projector is difficult to support full hd resolutions via a PC and play 3D(SBS). That is seriously putting me off. It is also stated in the manual. Only interlaced at 1080p 50/60hz can play SBS and progressive only at 24hz but not able to play SBS only framepacking. I can't understand why while other projectors do that easily?


The problem is that our PC are usually connected to other devices like TVs and monitors that work at 1080p natively so we'll have to change the resoltuon everytime we fire up the projector to watch SBS 3D via PC. If any owner can add his input(as far as watching SBS via PC) it will be much appreciated.


----------



## westmonk

Hi Awest74,


Have you tested the sainsonic 144 hz glasses on the W1070? Hope it works...I'm about to order it on ebay. Thank you.


----------



## Tailslide



For what it's worth, it looks like I can configure my receiver (AVR2600) to work around some of the resolution issues.

After a firmware upgrade on the receiver I can setup HDMI passthrough that supports 3d for blue-ray 3d player (1080p).

Then I can setup another source on the receiver for same physical cable but configure it to output 1080i for HSBS viewing.


The only hitch is that the 2d->3d converter on the sony player doesn't detect the receiver as a 3d device unless using HDMI passthrough

so I still need to turn the player down to 720p if I want to use this feature on mkv files.


Sounds like with a PC you can convert a full resolution SBS and output it frame packed at 24p?

Looks like something like that is not doable with my type of setup.

Monoprice does have a converter box to change SBS to frame packed that seems to be getting good reviews:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=101&cp_id=10114&cs_id=1011408&p_id=8048&seq=1&format=2#description 


Not sure I have enough content in that format to make it worthwhile.


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elgriego*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/570#post_22698104
> 
> 
> Generally it seems that this projector is difficult to support full hd resolutions via a PC and play 3D(SBS). That is seriously putting me off. It is also stated in the manual. Only interlaced at 1080p 50/60hz can play SBS and progressive only at 24hz but not able to play SBS only framepacking. I can't understand why while other projectors do that easily?
> 
> The problem is that our PC are usually connected to other devices like TVs and monitors that work at 1080p natively so we'll have to change the resoltuon everytime we fire up the projector to watch SBS 3D via PC. If any owner can add his input(as far as watching SBS via PC) it will be much appreciated.




Why do you say that the projector is the one that's picky? HDMI 1.4a is the standard and this is what the projector support. HDMI 1.4a requires that 3D displays support the following MANDATORY formats: the Frame Packing 3D format at either 720p60/50 or 1080p24/25, Side-by-Side Horizontal at 1080i60/50, and Top-and-Bottom Vertical at 720p60/50 or 1080p24/25. (from http://www.keydigital.com/KnowledgeCenter_3DFeaturesHDMI1.4_wp.html )


----------



## elgriego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mart242*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/570#post_22698527
> 
> 
> Why do you say that the projector is the one that's picky? HDMI 1.4a is the standard and this is what the projector support. HDMI 1.4a requires that 3D displays support the following MANDATORY formats: the Frame Packing 3D format at either 720p60/50 or 1080p24/25, Side-by-Side Horizontal at 1080i60/50, and Top-and-Bottom Vertical at 720p60/50 or 1080p24/25. (from http://www.keydigital.com/KnowledgeCenter_3DFeaturesHDMI1.4_wp.html )



First of all when you talk about SBS via PC, HDMI 1.4 is not necessary nor required. That is only for frame packed/sequential 3D. Second when you out a resolution od 1920*1080p on your graphics card the projector will show that no problem. However(I dont say that but current users) the SBS 3D option of the projector is greyed out(deactivated). Other projectors do not do that. Take for instance the Acer H9500BD. The resolutions that it will play SBS taken from the Acer's manual are:


Modes Resolution V.Frequency[Hz] H.Frequency[KHz]


720p (Side by Side (Half)) 1280x720 60 45.0

1080i (Side by Side (Half)) 1920x1080 50(25) 28.1

1080i (Side by Side (Half)) 1920x1080 60(30) 33.8

1080p (Side by Side (Half)) 1920x1080 50 56.3

1080p (Side by Side (Half)) 1920x1080 60 67.5


Clearly states 1080p at 50Hz and 60Hz.


Lets take (again) the resolutions that the Benq W1070 will play SBS(I ignore resolution other than 720p and 1080i/p if you want to see them all please read the manual at Specifications)


Format Resolution Refresh rate (Hz) H. Freq. (KHz) Pixel Freq. (MHz) Aspect

1080/50i*** 1920 x 1080 50 28.13 74.25 16:9

1080/60i*** 1920 x 1080 60 33.75 74.25 16:9

***Supported timing for 3D signal with Side-by-Side format.


Yes there are other resolution including 1080p where the projector can play frame sequential 3D but SBS only 1080 interlaced. So yes the projector is picky and it has nothing to do with the standard of HDMI 1.4. Probably there is a way around this and this is what I am trying to find out before I commit. Hence my questions to the current owners.


----------



## wildchild22

Can someone test [email protected] for 3d and see if this works???


----------



## elgriego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tailslide*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/570#post_22698470
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Sounds like with a PC you can convert a full resolution SBS and output it frame packed at 24p?
> 
> ....


That is what i am trying to find out and why do we need to go through this procces and it doesn't support 1080p natively for SBS? Others do!


----------



## awest74

Sorry, Didnt get out of work until late and the wife and kids kept me busy. Didnt even get the projector out of the box...


Will defiately test tonight.


----------



## Nayr2

There are a lot of confused people over 3D and their computers...


This projector supports all of the modes it states that it does. You may not know how to use them or your hardware may not support all of them.


I gather what some want to do is play a HALF-SBS 1080p movie full screen on their computer (Or play a full SBS movie squished to H-SBS 1080p output), and then tell the projector that it is a SBS source. This is out of spec for HDMI 1.4a and it will not let you do that. Even if it did or other projectors will let you, *you will lose half of the resolution by watching 3D this way. No projector that I'm aware of supports 3840x1080 input.*.You must use a video player that will use frame packing as an output. That means, as far as I know, you must use the Nvidia video player, Totalmedia Theatre, Powerdvd, or Windvd - and your video card must support HDMI 1.4a.


----------



## Nayr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wildchild22*
> 
> Can someone test [email protected] for 3d and see if this works???



This works. Of course it works.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tailslide*
> 
> Sounds like with a PC you can convert a full resolution SBS and output it frame packed at 24p?



Yes. Current Blu-ray players should do this as well. Older Blu-ray players, HDTV boxes, and even old PC video cards that do not support HDMI 1.4a may not be able to do this, in which case they will need to use HALF resolution 1080i SBS.


----------



## Nayr2

I've watched a couple 3D movies and I'll revise my previous comments about 3D. 3D looks GREAT. I was able to get smooth 24fps playback of full resolution 1080p 3D video with no pull-down or synchronization artifacts that I could notice. My first impressions were from a flawed source that had those issues.


----------



## VladL

Many write that video projector the flat picture in 3D.

That the picture in 3D is worse than Optoma HD33 and Benq W7000.


I ask you to carry out the test.


----------



## JaMiR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayr2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/570#post_22699182
> 
> 
> I've watched a couple 3D movies and I'll revise my previous comments about 3D. 3D looks GREAT. I was able to get smooth 24fps playback of full resolution 1080p 3D video with no pull-down or synchronization artifacts that I could notice. My first impressions were from a flawed source that had those issues.



Hi, it is still unknown if W1070 is actually doing 144hz when playing 24fps 3D. It is either 96hz or 144hz. 96hz should show some visible flickering. Did you notice any flicker and how "easy" it was for your eyes?


----------



## Nayr2

There is very little flicker, I would say it is running at 144hz but I haven't seen 96hz in person to give a good comparison. Less flicker than the Nvidia glasses I used previously.


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaMiR*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/600#post_22699323
> 
> 
> Hi, it is still unknown if W1070 is actually doing 144hz when playing 24fps 3D. It is either 96hz or 144hz. 96hz should show some visible flickering. Did you notice any flicker and how "easy" it was for your eyes?



144hz. 120hz glasses don't work with it.


----------



## apex82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayr2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/570#post_22699182
> 
> 
> I've watched a couple 3D movies and I'll revise my previous comments about 3D. 3D looks GREAT. I was able to get smooth 24fps playback of full resolution 1080p 3D video with no pull-down or synchronization artifacts that I could notice. My first impressions were from a flawed source that had those issues.



When the w1070 goes into 3D mode, do you notice a major change in the brightness... ie a bright red hue across the whole screen?


----------



## Tailslide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayr2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/570#post_22699182
> 
> 
> I've watched a couple 3D movies and I'll revise my previous comments about 3D. 3D looks GREAT. I was able to get smooth 24fps playback of full resolution 1080p 3D video with no pull-down or synchronization artifacts that I could notice. My first impressions were from a flawed source that had those issues.



Yes I watched a few minutes of avatar 3d on blu-ray and it was quite impressive. I tend to post about the little problems I am having but overall I am very happy with this projector so far.


----------



## Nayr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apex82*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/600#post_22699476
> 
> 
> When the w1070 goes into 3D mode, do you notice a major change in the brightness... ie a bright red hue across the whole screen?



There is a red hue from the red synchronization flash.


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayr2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/600#post_22699577
> 
> 
> There is a red hue from the red synchronization flash.



Which glasses are you using? I didn't notice a red hue with ZD201, BenQ D3 or the other cheapo ebay that I bought, even though these were a bit darker.


----------



## Nayr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mart242*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/600#post_22699607
> 
> 
> Which glasses are you using? I didn't notice a red hue with ZD201, BenQ D3 or the other cheapo ebay that I bought, even though these were a bit darker.



The red hue, of course, goes away when the glasses are on.... Mostly. There is a hint of it in pure black if you're looking really really really hard. I have the BenQ glasses.


----------



## relaxman

I like this pj specs, only fear about the noise level, even in ECO mode.

Is it really that loud? I use an acer 5360 in eco mode, and noise is just acceptable,

i don't want any louder projector in my room even if the price is very good.


----------



## Brian Miller

I have 2 questions for W1070 owners:

How is the black level in both Eco and Normal modes when you don't have any ambient light in the room?
Can you see any rainbows (i.e. RBE)?

Thanks!


----------



## CKWells

It may be too early still, but is anyone moving to this projector from a W1000??


If so, could you give a quick note on the relative black levels? That was my only complaint (and to me it's a minor complaint), about the W1000. However my W1000 recently failed, so I'm thinking about getting this projector as a replacement.


Thanks.


----------



## apex82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mart242*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/600#post_22699607
> 
> 
> Which glasses are you using? I didn't notice a red hue with ZD201, BenQ D3 or the other cheapo ebay that I bought, even though these were a bit darker.


The red hue was noticed while in 3d mode with no glasses on. With the optoma HD33 there was no change in hue or color when in 3D mode. That is why I just wanted to make sure I am not the only one experiencing it.


I am a noob to projectors so take my words with a grain of salt. I am going to keep keep the w1070 only because ncix wont take it back and it creates a larger image than the optoma HD 33 from my viewing distance. The noise is big issue for me and the optoma hd 33 was acceptable, however I feel the w1070 is way to loud even in eco mode. I find the blacks much worse with the w1070 vs the HD 33, the image is way to bright imo. This might be changed with calibration.... not sure though. All in all the optoma is a much better projector imo and I would definitely go that route if you are sitting 12' or further back.


----------



## Nayr2

My new ND4 filter comes in today...


----------



## Nayr2

I'm aware. I have a high gain screen and the overall brightness is simply too high on eco mode.


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apex82*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/600#post_22700754
> 
> 
> All in all the optoma is a much better projector imo and I would definitely go that route if you are sitting 12' or further back.



It better be a much better projector.. it's 50% more expensive!


----------



## racprops

I 'mmm Back...


OK Got the HDMI Cables and I still have no Color or tint control on my BenQ WM516.


Called BenQ tech and was told " Color level and tint control is only used with ANALOG inputs like Composite or S-video."


I as also told the W1070 works the same way that all the BenQ projectors work this way.


I was then told to use the 3D color controls BUT you have to adjust something like 5/6 colors one at a time...


He also told me for cable of DVD play back in 3D I had to use S-Video, BUT could use HDMI from a computer..go figure...


So the projector is a go back as unacceptable. (I am aware the W1070 plays 3d Better BUT:


So I ask you new owners to confirm this of refute it.


DO you have color level and tint control watching programs from a HDMI from a cable box of Blu-Ray and from your computers HDMI input with User 1 or 2 settings??


I when though this 7 years ago trying different projectors to find my old HP what WOULD allow color level and tint controls playing off my cable box and DVDs..


Color and tint control IT IS A DEAL BREAKER FOR ME.


Rich


----------



## squall12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racprops*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/600#post_22701325
> 
> 
> I 'mmm Back...
> 
> OK Got the HDMI Cables and I still have no Color or tint control on my BenQ WM516.
> 
> Called BenQ tech and was told " Color level and tint control is only used with ANALOG inputs like Composite or S-video."
> 
> I as also told the W1070 works the same way that all the BenQ projectors work this way.
> 
> I was then told to use the 3D color controls BUT you have to adjust something like 5/6 colors one at a time...
> 
> He also told me for cable of DVD play back in 3D I had to use S-Video, BUT could use HDMI from a computer..go figure...
> 
> So the projector is a go back as unacceptable. (I am aware the W1070 plays 3d Better BUT:
> 
> So I ask you new owners to confirm this of refute it.
> 
> DO you have color level and tint control watching programs from a HDMI from a cable box of Blu-Ray and from your computers HDMI input with User 1 or 2 settings??
> 
> I when though this 7 years ago trying different projectors to find my old HP what WOULD allow color level and tint controls playing off my cable box and DVDs..
> 
> Color and tint control IT IS A DEAL BREAKER FOR ME.
> 
> Rich



lol u never quit do u.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Just wanted to say, I overheated my projector somehow today, not sure what happened it had barely been on when the lamp light kept blinking red. I thought I might have to return it, but eventually it re-started and is fine now. I guess the overheating check really forces you to keep it cool. I'm running on eco mode and watch quite a bit (I love it!). anyway it's all good now


love this little bugger


Can't wait to get my 3d glasses and snug in with my g/f for some movie marathon action. I'm going to try painting my wall silvery to see if I can fix the blacks a bit more, they're good but not great. You get used to the dimness on eco mode after a while, and I only watch it at night. ok, from the evening on..ok, sorry, one last time, as soon as I get home from work and I'm eating dinner and watching some vids. love it!!! I'm back up to 16:9 aspect ratio for the most part, changing res is not so bad, I watch more HDTV shows than movies during the week.


----------



## racprops

Again I am just doing what many others are doing, comparing the W1070 against another projector, in my case a BenQ WM516.


As I am planing on returning the WM516 now due to its very poor 3D play back (480...ugh) I really need to know if I even want the W1070.


IF the tech was right and the W1070 treats the color level and tint controls the same way as does the WM516, then I will be looking at another brand.


Funny how these simple questions go unanswered.


Rich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squall12*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/600#post_22701381
> 
> 
> lol u never quit do u.


----------



## wildchild22

Seeing the 1070 has an isf menu there is no need for tint and colour controls as the isf menu will perfect this. I cannot remember any projector I had where color and tint controls worked on anything only composite and s-video. I personally dont need the color and tint with an isf menu .




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racprops*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/600#post_22702263
> 
> 
> Again I am just doing what many others are doing, comparing the W1070 against another projector, in my case a BenQ WM516.
> 
> As I am planing on returning the WM516 now due to its very poor 3D play back (480...ugh) I really need to know if I even want the W1070.
> 
> IF the tech was right and the W1070 treats the color level and tint controls the same way as does the WM516, then I will be looking at another brand.
> 
> Funny how these simple questions go unanswered.
> 
> Rich


----------



## racprops

What is a ISF menu??


Did some research and yes that seems nice.


BUT I still see a few shows that I want to quickly adjust their color levels and some i would like to tweak their tint...


Ruining such a calibration seems overly long and hard, the http://www.imagingscience.com/ offers a DVD and lesson on using it.


And even if the system is calibrated to their DVD there is still enough changes from TV show to movie to DVD to Blu_Ray DVD ETC to see some differences and want to be able to adjust things.


Rich



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wildchild22*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/600#post_22702331
> 
> 
> Seeing the 1070 has an isf menu there is no need for tint and colour controls as the isf menu will perfect this. I cannot remember any projector I had where color and tint controls worked on anything only composite and s-video. I personally dont need the color and tint with an isf menu .


----------



## racprops

From http://www.imagingscience.com/ 



"Want to get an idea of what a complete ISF Calibration is all about for a token investment?


The ISF HDTV Calibration Wizard has the easiest to use and most user friendly setup disc ever created. With help from pop star, Jenna Drey, anyone can make their HDTV look significantly better and work for years longer. Pop star Jenna Drey walks you through the steps. Only $29.95 and about 15 minutes later you won't believe how great your TV looks.

*This simple $29.95 DVD will definitely improve your HDTV.*

Try it - then imagine what a trained professional with $10,000 of test equipment can do!"


So more money and time doing a calibration that will still not match every input.


----------



## racprops

" I cannot remember any projector I had where color and tint controls worked on anything only composite and s-video."


Now that is interesting info, and even thou my 7 year old HP did let me adjust Color Level and Tint on Component Video, (I am sure it did/does not have a ISF) either they no long do have working color and tint controls due to the ISF Menu, then I guess hunting for another projector is a waste of time.


Out of the box the BenQ WM516 has too much color....





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wildchild22*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/600#post_22702331
> 
> 
> Seeing the 1070 has an isf menu there is no need for tint and colour controls as the isf menu will perfect this. I cannot remember any projector I had where color and tint controls worked on anything only composite and s-video. I personally dont need the color and tint with an isf menu .


----------



## racprops

Another thing I am running into is how HDMI overrides all other outputs...


I find if i plug in a HDMI Cable in I lose all other digital outputs, I plugged a HDMI cable into my video card and it overrode my monitor and deferred to my projector cutting it out .


I just found the same thing with my cable box, my TV is fed by Component Video and when I turned it on had no picture or sound until I disconnected the soon to be dammed HDMI cable.


I DO NOT LIKE THIS BEHAVIOR.


I want all my outputs active...


----------



## toni1

Looking if somebody had a side by side 3d experience of BenQ W1070 versus BenQ w7000


----------



## elgriego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racprops*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/600#post_22702377
> 
> 
> Another thing I am running into is how HDMI overrides all other outputs...
> 
> I find if i plug in a HDMI Cable in I lose all other digital outputs, I plugged a HDMI cable into my video card and it overrode my monitor and deferred to my projector cutting it out .
> 
> I just found the same thing with my cable box, my TV is fed by Component Video and when I turned it on had no picture or sound until I disconnected the soon to be dammed HDMI cable.
> 
> I DO NOT LIKE THIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> I want all my outputs active...



This is very confusing. Viewers of this thread will think that you are talking about the W1070 including me until I read all previous posts I would think that all these problems you refer to are for the W1070. I believe this projector has enough issues on its own and adding the issues of your model isn;t fair. Please if you make any observations about your projector please mention the model everytime in every post so people won't get confused.


----------



## racprops

I have been very careful to say WM516 when I talk about projector behavior.


Non projector things like the HDMI I don't think need IDing...


I bought and ran HDMI cables to clean up problems with the WM516, and found a side effect I did not expect, IE the HDMI taking over control of outputs.


This behavior will happen with any projector as it over-road my computer's video output to the WM516 and then my cable box's out puts, both were set up with HDMI to feed my projector.


I did not see that coming and so reported it.


I will now see if I run the HDMI thought switches will let me unlock this override and let other outputs work.


I am kind of wondering is it a electronic or machcanial switch that cuts out the other outputs? Like stereo headphones that switch off speakers...if so then a switcher will not stop this action.


And as it has been said all new projectors now have ISF again it seems to cover all projectors.


----------



## racprops

So I am asking now is this true: Does all modern projectors have no color and tint control???


Look: I have only owned three projectors so far, a In focus X1 that had no controls and was dim, then a HP vp6320, which had color and tint control and is 7 years old and has a failing lamp, and now the WM516.


ALL my TVs including a DLP Mitsubishi WD 52628 projector TV (7 years old) and my wife's Sony 50 inch LCD (about 4/5 years old) have color level and tint controls, so why the heck would a projector NOT have these controls??


My latest high end ATI video card in my computer for the first time in the past 15 years NOW has color lever and tint controls so even ATI/AMD now know you need them to adjust different programs sources. (and I have owned high level video cards in the past and this is a first for me.)


Rich


PS I am asking here as this IS THE ONLY active thread concerning BenQ projectors anywhere.


AND I am very interested in the BenQ W1070.


----------



## awest74

Ok, setup my projector last night and here are my thoughts. I used an old pull down screen from work that was 6' wide ( didnt measure diagonal ). I connected to a ps3, watched 2 movies ( watchment and avengers 3d) and played COD black ops II. I used the out of box settings since this is a temp setup. I did try both eco and normal lamps modes and flip through the pre-set pictures modes.


first COD, black ops II multiplayer online, I went 38:14 k/d on my first game, I am ussually a 1:1 kd player, so the input lag is much better than my 55" sony lcd tv in game mode, that was pretty consistent through the 10 or so games I played in different lobbys. I am PSYCHED. playing in 3d multiplayer was smooth and vivid, I am not sure I will play that way all the time, but its a must try, have to log some more time, it will take a little while to get used to...


- saisonic 144hz ebay glasses work fine for 3D, very vivid and in normal mode plenty bright. I dont have benqs to compare to but am happy with these for now, although I do wish the lenses were bigger. There is a button on the top right and you have to click through a few times to get to 144hz then they lock in. Didnt really lose the signal at all once working.

- 3d no flickering at all, 3d was better than anything I have seen at the theatres ( I live near an IMAX, in fact have my hobbit tix for tonight!)

- I didnt find this to be a light cannon or anything, on the old crappy screen images were bright in hd and 3d and 720p ps3 gaming. I wont be getting a grey screen or anything.

- black levels were fine, I definately wouldnt call them inky, but I dont have much to compare too. with the lights off in the room I could definately make out the difference between the screen and true dark, but once movies were playing it wasnt noticable or distracting. Looking at the screen itself, the characters black hair etc, it looked really black, even inky, so not really sure how to judge this.

- I didnt see any RBE, even when looking for it, but I am not particularly sensitive.

- fan was loud, but because this is temp setup, it was on a table less than a foot from me. have to see once its mounted how it is.

- did notice the red flash until the glasses got synced, if you are seeing that I think you are on the wrong frequency for the glasses.


Overall I am psyched, I got the great deal from ncix. I will be logging tons of hours on this thing and cant wait for my screen to arrive so I can really setup the home theatre. SWMBO was very annoyed when I spent the money, and took it all back when I played a couple minutes of movies for her and she is used to watching our 60" Sony LCOS XBR.


hope this helps you all, let me know if you have more questions. I wont get a chance to watch to much tonight 6:30 Hobbit showing










ps, anyone on the Boston area want to buy a 60" 3LCD Sony projection


----------



## Eatstone

I can't believe my first post is asking you to refrain talking about your projector in the W1070 thread. It is very annoying reading peoples first impressions of the W1070 with your garbage mixed in.


I am looking forward to purchasing this pj next year. Hopefully the bulb will perform.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racprops*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/600#post_22702377
> 
> 
> Another thing I am running into is how HDMI overrides all other outputs...
> 
> 
> I find if i plug in a HDMI Cable in I lose all other digital outputs, I plugged a HDMI cable into my video card and it overrode my monitor and deferred to my projector cutting it out .
> 
> 
> I just found the same thing with my cable box, my TV is fed by Component Video and when I turned it on had no picture or sound until I disconnected the soon to be dammed HDMI cable.
> 
> 
> I DO NOT LIKE THIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> 
> I want all my outputs active...




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## racprops

And I am getting sick and tired from people whom want to stop my quest to learn about the BenQ W1070 vs other projectors and setting them up and using them.


I too plan on buying a W1070, or was until I learn about some of its lacks and flaws. ( It only has 2000L VS 2800 L in my WM516) Still considering it but I need to consider other makes and models, so IF I have to pay a little more to get the features I want, then I want to learn of them when compared to the W1070.


I keep asking the same questions, does or does not the W1070 have color and tint controls locked out in all but composite and s-video inputs??


AS I can not pick one up at Fry's Electronics and see for my self I am trying to learn all I can and color control is a major part of a systems function to me.


I rather NOT bring one home and then return it used because people here is unwilling to help me figure out if this is the projector for me.


I thought that was why your here, not just to praise it to heaven and not look at any limitations and flaws.


Good God the guy above my post talked about how he hooked his up to his ps3, then compared the W1070 to his 55" sony lcd tv then gave a report on saisonic 144hz ebay glasses.


You did not tell him to only talk about the W1070....


I found that HDMI locks out other outputs and reported that, and ask if other found this happening to their hookup with a W1070 (and other equipment)


I keep learning alot about projectors here, and want to learn more.


----------



## Nayr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/600#post_22701641
> 
> 
> 1) Do you find this projector brighter than the Acer or did you have a filter for that as well?
> 
> 2) How does the fan noise compare to the Acer, basic Eco mode to Eco mode?



1. It's brighter than the Acer, especially in Eco mode. Standard mode is not far apart. I did not use a filter with the Acer.

2. Fan noise is higher overall, but not especially so. On standard mode, I'd say it's louder but the pitch is less annoying. On eco, the Acer was noticeably, but not significantly, quieter.


----------



## racprops

And another comparison with another make and model of projector.


I really do NOT feel I am out of line in my questions..


Rich



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayr2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/630#post_22703260
> 
> 
> 1. It's brighter than the Acer, especially in Eco mode. Standard mode is not far apart. I did not use a filter with the Acer.
> 
> 2. Fan noise is higher overall, but not especially so. On standard mode, I'd say it's louder but the pitch is less annoying. On eco, the Acer was noticeably, but not significantly, quieter.


----------



## westmonk

Thank you, awest74, and will order the 144hz ebay glasses now. Have one more question. My 3D movies are sbs 720p mkv files stored in an external drive connected to a 3D tv via usb. How to watch the 3D 720p sbs movies on the W1070 which only supports sbs at 1080i50/60? Do I need a media player like the WDTV Live that can output 1080i50/60?


----------



## seifer129




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racprops*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/630#post_22703537
> 
> 
> And another comparison with another make and model of projector.
> 
> I really do NOT feel I am out of line in my questions..
> 
> Rich



I'm sorry but if you bought the MW516 projector over the w1070 you made a mistake, why would you buy a 1280 x 800 projector instead of a 1080p projector? You say you did it for the brightness? So you bought a projector with a much lower Res more light output? For a home theater room imo that was a mistake.


Now would you please listen to the members in here and stop posting about your projector, obviously you are just confusing people and annoying them.


----------



## racprops

The W1070 is not for sale here in the USA.


As I stated earlier the WM516 was to be a fill-in until I can get the W1070.


At first look it seemed I might get by with it. And it is nice and bright. Has great color adn great blacks and plays nice with my computer as well as my cable service. BUT...


BUT Now that I have tried the 3D part of it it is junk. S-video is not watchable even in 3D.


So it goes back under a nice return policy.


NOW the $64,000 is what will I want to replace it with.


So I am now trying to figure out if that will be the W1070.


IT reads like a good possibility IF someone would try different inputs and see if the color and tint controls will work with a input from RGB to YCbCr, other than HDMI??


What is so hard to understand??


Rich


PS One problem is that even BenQ makes dozens of projectors, and so do most of the other projector makers..so I was hoping to get a better idea if the W1070 would work or if there is something just a little better..from you guys.







> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seifer129*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/630#post_22703673
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but if you bought the MW516 projector over the w1070 you made a mistake, why would you buy a 1280 x 800 projector instead of a 1080p projector? You say you did it for the brightness? So you bought a projector with a much lower Res more light output? For a home theater room imo that was a mistake.
> 
> Now would you please listen to the members in here and stop posting about your projector, obviously you are just confusing people and annoying them.


----------



## rboster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racprops*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/510#post_22691483
> 
> 
> On my WM516 the adjustment screen is about 1/4 of the screen and yes it can be moved to the four corners.
> 
> On my old HP when you went into the adjustment screen once you selected one setting to adjust it reduced to just that adjustment all by its self on the bottom of the screen and if you used a up or down button it changed to another adjustment still one bar on the bottom of the screen.
> 
> This gives you a much better view of what your changing.
> 
> Not a deal breaker but the HP system is nicer.
> 
> Rich



Please limit your posts in this thread to the Benq 1070 only.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *awest74*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/630#post_22702881
> 
> 
> saisonic 144hz ebay glasses work fine for 3D, very vivid and in normal mode plenty bright. I dont have benqs to compare to but am happy with these for now, although I do wish the lenses were bigger. There is a button on the top right and you have to click through a few times to get to 144hz then they lock in. Didnt really lose the signal at all once working.



thanks, just ordered four. When the BenQs go on sale, I'll pick up two more, six should be enough for most movie nights.


ps it seems someone in this thread needs to learn some netiquette and not try to Bogart this discussion with irrelevant nonsense. do the mods read this? some of this is bordering on trollish behavior (added to ignore///sigh, but it's still disruptive and annoying)


----------



## mishari84

I have 4 3D glasses, which I will try once I receive my projector on Monday:


- 3D CORP: Brownish tent and uncomfortable, will work as many people said. Run on batteries.

- Sainsonic: Greenish tent and should work.

- 3Active: Very comfortable, light, quality and tint is very neutral and light. Probably wont work unfortunately.

- True Depth: From my experience when I had it with W7000:Very comfortable and unquestionable performance and quality. CS said it work up to 240Hz signal, will see.


If 3Active or True Depth wont work, I will definitely order BenQ glasses.


----------



## plasmaowner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/630#post_22703825
> 
> 
> I have 4 3D glasses, which I will try once I receive my projector on Monday:
> 
> - 3D CORP: Brownish tent and uncomfortable, will work as many people said. Run on batteries.
> 
> - Sainsonic: Greenish tent and should work.
> 
> - 3Active: Very comfortable, light, quality and tint is very neutral and light. Probably wont work unfortunately.
> 
> - True Depth: From my experience when I had it with W7000:Very comfortable and unquestionable performance and quality. CS said it work up to 240Hz signal, will see.
> 
> If 3Active or True Depth wont work, I will definitely order BenQ glasses.



I look forward to you impressions and comparison to the w7000.


----------



## otverge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rboster*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/630#post_22703739
> 
> 
> Please limit your posts in this thread to the Benq 1070 only.


I think I speak for a lot of people when I say Thank You!


----------



## white59rt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racprops*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/630#post_22703034
> 
> 
> And I am getting sick and tired from people whom want to stop my quest to learn about the BenQ W1070 vs other projectors and setting them up and using them.
> 
> I too plan on buying a W1070, or was until I learn about some of its lacks and flaws. ( It only has 2000L VS 2800 L in my WM516) Still considering it but I need to consider other makes and models, so IF I have to pay a little more to get the features I want, then I want to learn of them when compared to the W1070.
> 
> I keep asking the same questions, does or does not the W1070 have color and tint controls locked out in all but composite and s-video inputs??
> 
> AS I can not pick one up at Fry's Electronics and see for my self I am trying to learn all I can and color control is a major part of a systems function to me.
> 
> I rather NOT bring one home and then return it used because people here is unwilling to help me figure out if this is the projector for me.
> 
> I thought that was why your here, not just to praise it to heaven and not look at any limitations and flaws.
> 
> Good God the guy above my post talked about how he hooked his up to his ps3, then compared the W1070 to his 55" sony lcd tv then gave a report on saisonic 144hz ebay glasses.
> 
> You did not tell him to only talk about the W1070....
> 
> I found that HDMI locks out other outputs and reported that, and ask if other found this happening to their hookup with a W1070 (and other equipment)
> 
> I keep learning alot about projectors here, and want to learn more.



Are the responses to your off topic questions reading on your monitor differently than mine??? You are comparing a conference room projector to a home theater projector and having a childish tantrum when people dont want to hear anymore about a projector NOT MEANT for home theater use in a thread about a NEWLY released projector that IS MEANT for home theater use. You know the reason there is no specific posts about your projector on a HOME THEATER site, quite honestly its garbage for a home theater environment. Go to a tool site and ask why a 10mm ratchet wont take out drywall screws.....please let the rest of the new owners have a productive thread ABOUT THE W1070 or get out???? I am interested in the W1070 and reading through all this garbage about a non related projector is beyond frustrating.


Thanks and have a nice day


----------



## plasmaowner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/630#post_22703825
> 
> 
> If 3Active or True Depth wont work, I will definitely order BenQ glasses.


 B&H has a nice price on them for $78.95. I picked up two


----------



## awest74

I didnt think they were in stock at B&H, isnt it just a pre-order?


----------



## Matt Fisher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *awest74*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/630#post_22702881
> 
> 
> first COD, black ops II multiplayer online, I went 38:14 k/d on my first game, I am ussually a 1:1 kd player, so the input lag is much better than my 55" sony lcd tv in game mode, that was pretty consistent through the 10 or so games I played in different lobbys. I am PSYCHED. playing in 3d multiplayer was smooth and vivid, I am not sure I will play that way all the time, but its a must try, have to log some more time, it will take a little while to get used to...



Unacceptable Input lag is a potential deal-breaker for me. I'm trying to decide between this model and the HD33, which seems to have acceptable lag for gaming. Has anyone made detailed measurements yet? Thanks for all who have shared impressions so far; I'm reading with great interest.


----------



## awest74

I dont have a CRT tv to do any testing, but I would say it isnt an issue. It is certainly faster than my LCD Tv, My LCOS tv both in game mode. My guess, after having played and reading a TON on other projectos input lag, is that it is about the same as the hd33, in ~35ms range. I too look forward to someone that can test it, or instructions on how to test it without a TV.


Also, since you need to be in 720p to do 3d on black ops, why not just get an optoma 750e? marketed as 0 input lag. I compromised to have 1080p movies and 3d.....I think its worth one frame of lag


----------



## mishari84

Someone measured it a few pages back, average was 50 ms


----------



## scotty144

I had a chance to spend a few hours with this projector last night. Many thanks to Kelvin also an AVS member who invited me over for the unboxing at his home. Both Kelvin and I have had many LCD units and I currently own a JVC so this was our first real test with a DLP home theater projector. Kelvin has a beautiful home theater setup, all sound treated and is using a 106" Dalite High power screen. We tested mostly 3d with bluray iso's and also Black Ops 2 via xbox 360.


We were using a temporary setup projecting off of his couch, the lens shift is very limited and adjusted by using a screwdriver (first I've seen of that). First impressions was a very bright, punchy, sharp image. Did a quick eyeballing of contrast and brightness and brought the sharpness setting down and then got right into 3d. My experience with 3d in the theaters has been limited, I saw Harry Potter last year and left unimpressed. I do however own a LG passive 55" 3d tv and although I do enjoy the odd bit of 3d on it I find the screen too small to be satisfying. I was lucky enough to spend a few hours watching the new Sony HW50es at another member's home a few weeks ago.


This projector does 3d very well. In my opinion much better than the Sony. I believe that LCD/LCOS technology just isn't there yet to do convincing 3d. This little Benq puts up a beautiful 3d image. No ghosting, no flickering, panning is smooth and it is plenty bright. We watched a few scenes from Avatar, Titanic,Hugo,Tangled and I believe the Avengers and I was astounded by the image. Black ops2 was also very good. Much, much better than my LG passive panel.


Contrast and black levels is certainly not on par with my projector but it is by no means a slouch.


So, my pros and cons


Pros: cheap

bright

excellent 3d

very sharp

handles motion very well


Cons: Lens shift is pretty limited

contrast and black levels are no match for my current projector JVC HD250

a little noisy but not objectionable

light leakage from the front

this particular unit had a small dust blob visible in the light path

unfortunately didn't play any of my 3D HSBS files

I did notice the odd rainbow


If it goes back on sale after Xmas I will definitely be picking one up as a 3d, gaming,sports unit to add to my JVC. At $1000 its hard to go wrong.


----------



## awest74

they did it with a laptop LCD which isnt accurate.. as far as I know...


----------



## socwrkr

I envy you guys. UPS is still holding mine hostage. NCIX has been working with me and did end up paying the brokerage fee. UPS still won't release it until they get money from me. If it doesn't end up getting sent back to Canada. If I do get it soon I will post my thoughts. I am new to projectors but have had a 63" TV for over 2 years.


*This post has been edited so that I don't look like i'm drunk typing anymore! (stupid predictive text on phones).


----------



## CKWells




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CKWells*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/600#post_22700722
> 
> 
> It may be too early still, but is anyone moving to this projector from a W1000??
> 
> If so, could you give a quick note on the relative black levels? That was my only complaint (and to me it's a minor complaint), about the W1000. However my W1000 recently failed, so I'm thinking about getting this projector as a replacement.
> 
> Thanks.



I'm gonna answer my own question!! Ordered yesterday, and should have it mid next week. This is in Australia. Then I take my first holiday to NY a few days later...







I mean,










Anyway, I'm super keen to give it a try. Really looking forward to it, and I expect the picture to be noticeably better than my old W1000.


----------



## mishari84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *socwrkr*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/630#post_22704462
> 
> 
> I envy you guys. UPS is still holding mine hostage. NCIX has been working with me and dead end up paying the brokerage fee UP still won still won't release it until they get money from me. i it doesn't end end up gettin getting sent back to Canada. If I do get it suppos and m and my thoughts. new new 2 projectors but not 3d



I think I am in the same boat. It was held in Seattle for 1 week, and now they may ask me for brokerage fee when I hope they deliver it on Monday. I wish I payed 6$ more for FedEx 3-days delivery option.


----------



## Eatstone

The thread is about the newly released W1070, not a theoretical comparison. Instead of filling this thread up with what ifs and such versus your model, why not start a new one? It's aggravating having to filter through your issues with your model when I'm trying to decide if I want to purchase the W1070, which I thought thread was about, as per the title.


Ah whatever, I'm gonna have a beer and relax.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## white59rt

Art from projector review posted this today.

http://www.projectorreviews.com/blog/2012/12/14/benq-w1070-a-first-look-projector-review/ 


Or were we looking for the MW516 review - bah I am so confused


----------



## racprops

Relax, I am just reading.


----------



## Jeratt

Down to 949.99 at NCIX. Looks like it's time to break out the credit card.


----------



## Jeratt

Done...now the impatient waiting begins lol.


----------



## Jeratt

Any know where a fella can order a ceiling mount for one of these?


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeratt*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/660#post_22705433
> 
> 
> Any know where a fella can order a ceiling mount for one of these?



Monoprice #6528


----------



## Jeratt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mart242*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/660#post_22705480
> 
> 
> Monoprice #6528



Big thx man


----------



## Jeratt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mart242*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/660#post_22705480
> 
> 
> Monoprice #6528



$35.00 shipping for a $15.00 mount? Anyone have any other options?


----------



## JiMmY912

I had been playing with my w1070 for 2 days and have few questions. (It's my first projector also 3D in my life so I don't know where to start)


1. smart eco mode

Is this suppose to be most power saving mode? I see there's economic, normal, smart eco.

Economic seems most dim in brightness but I don't see any differance between normal and smart eco mode. Does it save more power & lamp life than economic? I also remember people saying noise about smart eco but noise level seems all the same in all 3 modes. It's seems quiet, doesn't bother at all.


2.color and tint

I can't make any changes for both when I go to option menu and also nothing happens when I press them on the remote.


3. ISF and baud rate & quick cooling What are they???

isf needs password and baud rate, I didn't see any differance changing it and quick cooling? Right front side of projector gets really hot. Do I need quick cooling on?


4. Sceen

I didn't buy a screen yet because I wanted 150" 16:9 so I had to make sure it will be possible or not so I had been testing it on my table in front of sofa and I was able to get 120-130" so If I set the projector behind sofa I'l be able to get 150" without any problem. Picture quality seems pretty good shooting on the wall, is there night & day differance between wall vs screen? My loft has concrete walls & ceilings so It seems kinda hard to install(drilling etc) since I'm not a handy guy so I'm thinking "Do I really need it?" Ofcourse I'll get the screen for sure if there is a huge differance in image quality. If so, does any one can recommend me a screen installer in down town Los Angeles area?


5.Calibration

Is there any particular calibration tool for this projector?( never done any calibration in my life) or anyone can share me how their best settings are?


6. watching tv on w1070

Everything is connected to my onkyo receiver (xbox,ps3,wii etc). I only watch tv for news in the morning before I go to work & evening when I'm back so I have basic cable service instead of digital cable. I used to connect coax cable to my tv directly but my onkyo can't do that. What do I need to watch live basic cable tv with this projector for my situation? Analog to digital converter box will work?


I have bunch of more questions (3d etc)but I think that's all I need to know for now. Sorry for that I'm only asking questions instead of reviewing. I'm a completely newbie to projectors so I'm not able to make any prediction about how w1070 performs but I'm loving it so far over my 52" LG lcd TV. Hope every one is enjoying theirs too.


----------



## Tailslide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayr2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/600#post_22700767
> 
> 
> My new ND4 filter comes in today...



Can you tell me what kind of filter you got? I'm considering an ND2 but have no idea what size/type to get.



Just had a family screening tonight everyone loved the projector. Glasses were comfortable for everyone and no eye strain or crosstalk.

3D effects were quite good, picture was excellent. After I found the home theatre mode on the BD player black levels were quite good in 3d normal lamp.

(room was completely dark but walls are white)


I found the fan noise about the same or less than my old optoma hd70 but high altitude mode is extremely loud.

We're only 4000 feet but my old projector would overheat sometimes so I would leave it on but will have to chance it off with this one.

Very happy with my purchase!


----------



## scotty144




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeratt*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/630#post_22705398
> 
> 
> Down to 949.99 at NCIX. Looks like it's time to break out the credit card.



Ordered!


----------



## scotty144




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeratt*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/660#post_22705498
> 
> 
> $35.00 shipping for a $15.00 mount? Anyone have any other options?



You could build your own, the projector is very light. You can make it out of wood.


----------



## scotty144




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeratt*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/660#post_22705498
> 
> 
> $35.00 shipping for a $15.00 mount? Anyone have any other options?



Another option. And probably a better mount for about the same price once you have the monoprice one shipped.

http://www.costco.ca/Mustang-Universal-Projector-Mount.product.10321204.html


----------



## mdorion

Anyone can tell me what is the ISF menu password?


Thank you!


----------



## mdorion

Anyone can tell me what is the ISF menu password?


Thank you!


----------



## Fritz*

Up Down Up Down left right


----------



## Jesper L

Received my BenQ W1070 yesterday, and got it mounted today. Also my motorized 90" screen was put up. This will be a good weekend










As this is my first full hd projector, I have nothing to compare, but wauw it´s impressive!!! Have 4 movies I´m starting to watch now, but I start took a couple of pictures and a video with my iPhone 5. Don´t mind the flicker that sometimes appear. That´s the camera on the iPhone that does that....framerate I guess.

 

 

 

*Sigourney Weaver from Alien Resurrection*

 

*BBC - Planet Earth*

 

*iPhone recorded video from the viewing position - setting is "Standard" and no calibration have been performed. Video quality doesn´t serve the BenQ very well. Looks awesome IRL*


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JiMmY912*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/660#post_22705677
> 
> 
> 1. smart eco mode
> 
> Is this suppose to be most power saving mode? I see there's economic, normal, smart eco.
> 
> Economic seems most dim in brightness but I don't see any differance between normal and smart eco mode. Does it save more power & lamp life than economic? I also remember people saying noise about smart eco but noise level seems all the same in all 3 modes. It's seems quiet, doesn't bother at all.
> 
> ......
> 
> 4. Sceen
> 
> I didn't buy a screen yet because I wanted 150" 16:9 so I had to make sure it will be possible or not so I had been testing it on my table in front of sofa and I was able to get 120-130" so If I set the projector behind sofa I'l be able to get 150" without any problem. Picture quality seems pretty good shooting on the wall, is there night & day differance between wall vs screen? My loft has concrete walls & ceilings so It seems kinda hard to install(drilling etc) since I'm not a handy guy so I'm thinking "Do I really need it?" Ofcourse I'll get the screen for sure if there is a huge differance in image quality. If so, does any one can recommend me a screen installer in down town Los Angeles area?



1. I also didn't initially see much diff between smart Eco when it was on vs normal, but then I read the review, apparently it's a performance-boosting feature, not only a power savings one. I.e. you should always be using it. Read the review posted a couple posts back. I disagree with it about turning off vibrant colour or whatever it's called, I like that one. But the Smart Eco will keep your bright scenes bright and dark scenes darker, so your overall experience will be better.


4. My loft is big too, but I'm okay with a 16:9, 10-foot wide image (137" diagonal) projected on a white wall for now. I plan on going DIY in the new year, if I stay here, and building a constant height (5'7", i.e. same height as now, but 25% wider) 'Scope image with refurbished anamorphic lens on some type of rail + custom enclosure. But, before I build anything, I will just try different inexpensive paints on my existing wall. First I wanna see how bright it is in 3D with my current screen size, to determine if I want a high gain or low gain (better contrast?), silver, white, grey, some combination thereof. Also, in a big loft I find getting pitch black blinds is very important. I'm typing on it right now but the image is pretty washed out.


My biggest config issue is actually getting uniform focus across the entire area. I think I may have the PJ set up too high or angled wrong.


----------



## beamernovice

Benq W1070 review here:
http://www.trustedreviews.com/benq-w1070_Projector_review


----------



## racprops

Nice review.


After all my research here and other places I am dieing for these to show up in a local store so I can get a BenQ W1070 and try it out.


I now know that under $2500.00 it is the ONLY projector to deliver all the features I want.


The only problem seems to be color level and tint controls that do seem unusable.


Worst comes to worst I have a little control box that will let me adjust that IF needed. And know where i might get a electronic one that might pitch hit as well.


And with a advance ATI video card control system in my computer, I can control the color level and tint to the W1070 when using it for programing.


I am sorry I caused any upset, I was just trying to learn as much about projectors in general as I was trying to learn as much about the W1070.


Rich


----------



## maintman

I've owned an epson 1080ub, panasonic 900, optoma 720gt, acer 5360, viewsonic pro8200 and maybe I'm not remebering well enough, but I could swear none of those had tint controls. Got my fingers crossed that this could be the 3d projector I can go to this year, after all the flawed ones that were released this past year.


----------



## Snipe3000

Pete's Review:
http://www.projectorreviews.com/game-projector-blog/review-benq-w1070.html


----------



## Thunder_God_Thor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snipe3000*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/660#post_22707933
> 
> 
> Pete's Review:
> http://www.projectorreviews.com/game-projector-blog/review-benq-w1070.html



Just waiting on Art's review now


----------



## 42Plasmaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beamernovice*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/660#post_22707433
> 
> 
> Benq W1070 review here:
> http://www.trustedreviews.com/benq-w1070_Projector_review


I was hoping they could curb the RBE(rainbows) with the 6 segment color wheel but I guess a chip change can't cure it.









I hope they come out with an LED based DLP with no color wheel soon.

Just like banding, macroblocking and edge ringing, once you've been shown how to look for rainbows, you can no longer ignore them no matter how great the PQ.


----------



## Jeratt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *42Plasmaman*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/660#post_22708478
> 
> 
> I was hoping they could curb the RBE(rainbows) with the 6 segment color wheel but I guess a chip change can't cure it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they come out with an LED based DLP with no color wheel soon.
> 
> Just like banding, macroblocking and edge ringing, once you've been shown how to look for rainbows, you can no longer ignore them no matter how great the PQ.



Do you guys think the RBE on these are at least better than the HC3800/4000's?


----------



## coderguy

If it's really 6x speed wheel, there won't be rainbows to most people if you are watching it at a normal brightness. The problem is people watch it at 20+ fL and say they see rainbows, well that is not a good test. You need an ND filter to get the RBE down. I still have my doubts that a projector at this price has a 6-speed color wheel, but anything is possible I suppose. There have been many misleading posts by reviewers about color wheel speeds later to find out it wasn't really 6x. If it is 6x speed, it certainly should produce much less rainbows than the Mits hc3800/hc4000.


Also, if it is anything like the w7000, then the color wheel will only be 6x-speed in dynamic mode, so perhaps try dynamic mode and see if it has fewer rainbows.


----------



## Jeratt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/660#post_22708640
> 
> 
> If it's really 6x speed wheel, there won't be rainbows to most people if you are watching it at a normal brightness. The problem is people watch it at 20+ fL and say they see rainbows, well that is not a good test. You need an ND filter to get the RBE down. I still have my doubts that a projector at this price has a 6-speed color wheel, but anything is possible I suppose. There have been many misleading posts by reviewers about color wheel speeds later to find out it wasn't really 6x. If it is 6x speed, it certainly should produce much less rainbows than the Mits hc3800/hc4000.
> 
> Also, if it is anything like the w7000, then the color wheel will only be 6x-speed in dynamic mode, so perhaps try dynamic mode and see if it has fewer rainbows.



thx man I will do that. The HC3800 RBE wasn't super bothersome to me but I could notice it. Even a slight improvement would be good for me so hopefully this is it.


----------



## rwestley

I found this UK spec. sheet which states 6x color wheel. It might be similar to the W7000 which is only 6x in Dynamic mode.

http://static1.projectorpoint.co.uk/imagelibrary/projectors/benq/w1070/benq_w1070-brochure.pdf


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

I've had EIGHT people, two of which with film degrees, who not only could not see any RBE, but positively loved the image and thought it was insane that it costed me less than half of what their TV cost to get 4 times the diagonal screen size they paid for their HDTVs. Of course I'd never recommend using this during the day or all the time, obviously, but I'd say having a 27 inch computer monitor + this in conjunction at the same time is the best combo. My 46 inch plasma is going into my other loft area and I'm gonna set up an incredible sized permanent setup ultrawidescreen setup with this in my main section.


My old high school buddies were over tonight and we watched parts of Return of the King and all of Brave on Bluray and we were ALL blown away. Didn't hurt that I tweaked the 7.1 audio setup too. Brave had the most incredible audio surround panning in 7.1. can't wait to set up 2 more for height channels on my marantz for next time.


my girl's gonna spend all xmas week with me enjoying this PJ. gonna catch up on some serious 3D gaming and R&R, thank you BenQ, I am a very happy camper. Hope y'all out there can get this too. don't hesitate, buy it when it goes on special (i.e.now), and never look back. this cheap is too stupid to pass up on this. gonna spray paint some silver in 6 coats and try that out and I'll take some pics. I took some b4 but my garbagey cheap camera did not do it justice because it takes terrible pics in low light situations so it's not a fair summary of its performance. I'd highly recommend not looking into too much of iphone's camera ISO capabilities. I program games for iphone and ipad games and they are not designed for low-light grabs.


----------



## gizmoclunky

I've just bought one of these after having an Infocus in76 for 6 years and (obviously) the difference in image is fantastic. The picture is very (but not too) bright at approx 10 feet which, at its smallest, produces a 120" image. It is very easy to set up and I am just going to leave it on smart eco for a while to see what happens. It is quieter than the infocus too. I'm sure that other projectors have a better this or that but for me this is brilliant. And I work in TV production so I know a bit about images.


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JiMmY912*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/660#post_22705677
> 
> 
> 6. watching tv on w1070
> 
> Everything is connected to my onkyo receiver (xbox,ps3,wii etc). I only watch tv for news in the morning before I go to work & evening when I'm back so I have basic cable service instead of digital cable. I used to connect coax cable to my tv directly but my onkyo can't do that. What do I need to watch live basic cable tv with this projector for my situation? Analog to digital converter box will work?
> 
> I have bunch of more questions (3d etc)but I think that's all I need to know for now. Sorry for that I'm only asking questions instead of reviewing. I'm a completely newbie to projectors so I'm not able to make any prediction about how w1070 performs but I'm loving it so far over my 52" LG lcd TV. Hope every one is enjoying theirs too.



Analog tv on a 150" screen?


----------



## arth

Hey all, My PTAE900 died on me after 6 years and am thinking of picking up one of these next Saturday. Been researching over the last few days and finally found something at a good price with all the features i'm after besides horizontal shift, but for under a grand you cant have everything. I havn't been looking at projectors much over the last 6 years because i've been happy with mine. But will this better, I'd imagine so, I hope so to my old PTAE900?


----------



## gizmoclunky

I'm sure that you won't regret it. I didn't!


----------



## Brian Miller

Art posted a brief preview of the W1070 in his blog.
http://www.projectorreviews.com/blog/2012/12/14/benq-w1070-a-first-look-projector-review/#more-1899


----------



## elgriego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/660#post_22708640
> 
> 
> If it's really 6x speed wheel, there won't be rainbows to most people if you are watching it at a normal brightness. The problem is people watch it at 20+ fL and say they see rainbows, well that is not a good test. You need an ND filter to get the RBE down. I still have my doubts that a projector at this price has a 6-speed color wheel, but anything is possible I suppose. There have been many misleading posts by reviewers about color wheel speeds later to find out it wasn't really 6x. If it is 6x speed, it certainly should produce much less rainbows than the Mits hc3800/hc4000.
> 
> Also, if it is anything like the w7000, then the color wheel will only be 6x-speed in dynamic mode, so perhaps try dynamic mode and see if it has fewer rainbows.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/660#post_22709351
> 
> 
> I found this UK spec. sheet which states 6x color wheel. It might be similar to the W7000 which is only 6x in Dynamic mode.
> http://static1.projectorpoint.co.uk/imagelibrary/projectors/benq/w1070/benq_w1070-brochure.pdf



This not NOT a 6x DLP projector neither is the W7000. The w1070 is a 6 segment color wheel with speed at 3x and the W7000 is a 6 segment color wheel with 2-3x speed. The reason sellers claim 6x is the 6 segment color wheel claiming a dual factor but unfortunately it does't work like that. For eg in the hidden menu of the W7000 you can find color wheel speeds for some modes as 2X or 3x for dynamic(which by the way is completely not watchable as the color is completely off).).


If any owners of the W1070 that have owned or seen the RBE on W7000 can comment on the RBE it would be very helpful as people will be able to compare.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elgriego*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/690#post_22711137
> 
> 
> This not NOT a 6x DLP projector neither is the W7000. The w1070 is a 6 segment color wheel with speed at 3x and the W7000 is a 6 segment color wheel with 2-3x speed. The reason sellers claim 6x is the 6 segment color wheel claiming a dual factor but unfortunately it does't work like that. For eg in the hidden menu of the W7000 you can find color wheel speeds for some modes as 2X or 3x for dynamic(which by the way is completely not watchable as the color is completely off).).
> 
> If any owners of the W1070 that have owned or seen the RBE on W7000 can comment on the RBE it would be very helpful as people will be able to compare.


;'


Thanks for the clear explanation. I guess that is why they left the speed off on the US spec sheet. The question remains is how bad the RBE is with this projector?


----------



## white59rt

So far it doesnt look like any of the professional reviews have had anything really bad to say, in fact most say for the money it is good projector. Not one owner has they hate it or have too many derogatory things to say about this projector either. So I am fairly well convinced to give this BenQ a try.


My next question is, there are SO many people looking to buy this thing in the states is it possible for a forum sponsor to set up a power buy for a killer price? How do you go about getting them to start one up? Lastly who would you ask, VisualApex? AVS directly? Sorry I am kind of new to posting and reading here just been a member for a long time.


Thanks!


Todd


----------



## Jeratt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/690#post_22711166
> 
> 
> ;'
> 
> Thanks for the clear explanation. I guess that is why they left the speed off on the US spec sheet. The question remains is how bad the RBE is with this projector?



Hope it's not worse than the HC4000. If it is I made the wrong choice.


----------



## apex82

Can anyone post their calibration settings for the more recent firmware(the one posted in earlier pages was off). I am having a hard time getting it tuned in...


----------



## Grazza B

Hi


Bit concerned about the earlier comment about a dust blob on the panel of the unit - shouldn't there be a sealed light path?l


----------



## scotty144




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grazza B*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/690#post_22713455
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Bit concerned about the earlier comment about a dust blob on the panel of the unit - shouldn't there be a sealed light path?l



It should be a sealed path but there was definitely something in it. I would assume that it is very rare. He will be returning his unit for a replacement.


----------



## FlatRocky

Had this projector for ten days now. Very good picture quality on 150" screen in the family room. it was working great. started making occasional loose wheel or loose fan blade noise (30 hours use) couple of days ago. chatted online with Benq canada support, they said it is not normal. advised to return it back. Called back NCIX canada. returning it back for a replacement. I had to pay for the replacement unit upfront and they said they will refund the unit once they received defective unit and inspect it.


----------



## Bacon13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlatRocky*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/690#post_22714603
> 
> 
> I had to pay for the replacement unit upfront and they said they will refund the unit once they received defective unit and inspect it.



That doesn't sound like very good customer service. Was this an option you chose to get a replacement on its way sooner or is this the way they normally handle exchanges?


----------



## blee0120

Anyone knows the lumens in smart eco mode?


----------



## FlatRocky

the Rep was talking about holidays and delays. he said that they will wait for the defective unit to come back, inspect and decide if the unit is defective and then they will ship another unit. if they decide that the unit is fine in their eyes, they will charge a 15% restocking fee. initially i did purchase a 30 day shipping insurance (cost 3% of the purchase price) in case product is defective. otherwise i was gonna have to pay for the return shipping too.

after i said that i want to get my replacement shipped right way, he advised that it can only be done if i pay upfront. after i paid for the product then he started pushing me to ship back the unit almost today (high priced product LOL). i said when will you be sending my new unit? he said in a day or two.

i had never purchased from them in the past. lets see how this goes? i have already sent back the defective unit via purolator ground.

i had purchased NCIX 3 years express exchanged with $120.00 when i purchased the unit. i wonder where does that express exchange fits in and what does that mean?

i have recorded the projector faulty noise on my iphone. funny thing is that every time i put record button on, the projector would go silent. LOL but, i did manage to capture some. not sure if that could be uploaded?


----------



## mishari84

Got my unit today. I had BenQ W7000, which I sold immediately because I was not impressed by it, specially with contrast given it size and price.


When I turned my W1070,I was very impressed. The first thing that came to my mind was: Finally I will not miss my Sony 55HX929 TV. colors, *contrast* and brightness were much higher than my expectations. The throw is short, It gives double the picture size of W7000 from same distance.


3D I think is equal to W7000, but motion is not as smooth. I think judder is worse than normal unfortunately. Contrast was impressive again.


3D glasses I tried:

- 3D CORP : best one, block red flash completely, which made skin tones and colors very neutral.

- Sainsonic : Red flash was easily visible in some scenes, and colors were not very natural.

- 3Active : Does not work as it does not support 144Hz.

- True Depth : they look exactly the same as 3Active, but come in black.


----------



## FifteenElbows




> Quote:
> 3D I think is equal to W7000, but motion is not as smooth. I think judder is worse than normal unfortunately. Contrast was impressive again.



Is the motion and judder you refer to when using 3D only or in 2D as well?


----------



## FifteenElbows

Does anyone have a clue when you will be able to pick this unit up in stores in the U.S? Here is one of the only US sites I can find that currently has the W1070 in stock (supposedly). It is for a good price though... $979 shipped after you add it to your cart.

http://www.audiogeneral.com/BenQ/widescreen.php?gclid=COjZn6O6orQCFUqoPAod1XAA_A


----------



## 42Plasmaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlatRocky*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/690#post_22714603
> 
> 
> H I had to pay for the replacement unit upfront and they said they will refund the unit once they received defective unit and inspect it.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bacon13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/690#post_22714929
> 
> 
> That doesn't sound like very good customer service. Was this an option you chose to get a replacement on its way sooner or is this the way they normally handle exchanges?



This is typically normal if you want an advance replacement.

This assures them that you will send back the faulty unit.


Otherwise, you could send back the faulty one to repair and wait for it t be fixed.


----------



## wanab

Let me get this straight. This is a DLP projector. So my DLP glasses aka DLP* Link 3D Optoma BG-ZD101 DLP Link 3D Glasses should work with my Panasonic Bluray player model 110. CORRECT ? ? I won't be using my pc at all. All this pc gaming is confusing me with my world of MY home theater experience.


----------



## plasmaowner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FifteenElbows*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/690#post_22715327
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a clue when you will be able to pick this unit up in stores in the U.S? Here is one of the only US sites I can find that currently has the W1070 in stock (supposedly). It is for a good price though... $979 shipped after you add it to your cart.
> http://www.audiogeneral.com/BenQ/widescreen.php?gclid=COjZn6O6orQCFUqoPAod1XAA_A



That is a good price but judging by the site and only 3 reviews, I don't know if I would trust them. I'm waiting for it to show up on Amazon, hopefully by the end of the month.


----------



## daWill

Projector looked interesting until I saw the lens on it. You would have to mount this mid room for it to produce a viable image sized based on viewing distance. That's a no go for me. I guess they cheaped on the optics to save a few bucks.


Looks like I'll be waiting to see what comes out in early 2013 from the dlp camp before buying anything.


----------



## plasmaowner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/690#post_22715167
> 
> 
> Got my unit today. I had BenQ W7000, which I sold immediately because I was not impressed by it, specially with contrast given it size and price.
> 
> When I turned my W1070,I was very impressed. The first thing that came to my mind was: Finally I will not miss my Sony 55HX929 TV. colors, *contrast* and brightness were much higher than my expectations. The throw is short, It gives double the picture size of W7000 from same distance.
> 
> 3D I think is equal to W7000, but motion is not as smooth. I think judder is worse than normal unfortunately. Contrast was impressive again.
> 
> 3D glasses I tried:
> 
> - 3D CORP : best one, block red flash completely, which made skin tones and colors very neutral.
> 
> - Sainsonic : Red flash was easily visible in some scenes, and colors were not very natural.
> 
> - 3Active : Does not work as it does not support 144Hz.
> 
> I will try True Depth glasses later and try to do some calibrations.



Thanks for the first impressions, hopefully motion will be better with my Benq D3 glasses. How does the black levels compare to your old w7000? What about the brightness?


----------



## mart242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanab*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/690#post_22715567
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight. This is a DLP projector. So my DLP glasses aka DLP* Link 3D Optoma BG-ZD101 DLP Link 3D Glasses should work with my Panasonic Bluray player model 110. CORRECT ? ? I won't be using my pc at all. All this pc gaming is confusing me with my world of MY home theater experience.



Won't work for 1080p 24Hz which requires 144Hz glasses. Will be fine for 720p and 1080p / i at 50 or 60Hz.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mart242*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/690#post_22715857
> 
> 
> Won't work for 1080p 24Hz which requires 144Hz glasses. Will be fine for 720p and 1080p / i at 50 or 60Hz.



Meaning 1080p with 30hz per eye should work in 3d? hmmm, that could be the best setting for this PJ. Just crank up the 3d rendering settings and antialiasing to max out the image quality, and who cares if you only get 30fps per eye? that should be decent nonetheless.


"Projector looked interesting until I saw the lens on it. You would have to mount this mid room for it to produce a viable image sized based on viewing distance. That's a no go for me. I guess they cheaped on the optics to save a few bucks."


Yep. Cheap optics? probably, but who cares, the image quality is awesome for the price.


"- 3D CORP : best one, block red flash completely, which made skin tones and colors very neutral."


Doh, those were the ones I was originally gonna get before I realized they probably wouldn't work due to the 144hz thing.


----------



## leeperry


Several people reported that the "smart eco" mode would be laggy and create very visible pumping effects on fast bright/dark scene changes.....so what's up with that review claiming that black wasn't deep enough until he enabled this mode? Can anyone please confirm how that goes with the current 1.2 firmware?

 

Actually, I would really appreciate some replies if anyone could spare me a few moments please:  http://www.avsforum.com/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/300_100#post_22652062

 

I will more than likely pull the trigger on this thing anyway(I'll also fully calibrate it and report back), just seeking excuses to chicken out I guess ^^


----------



## JaMiR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/690#post_22715167
> 
> 
> Got my unit today. I had BenQ W7000, which I sold immediately because I was not impressed by it, specially with contrast given it size and price.
> 
> When I turned my W1070,I was very impressed. The first thing that came to my mind was: Finally I will not miss my Sony 55HX929 TV. colors, *contrast* and brightness were much higher than my expectations. The throw is short, It gives double the picture size of W7000 from same distance.
> 
> 3D I think is equal to W7000, but motion is not as smooth. I think judder is worse than normal unfortunately. Contrast was impressive again.
> 
> 3D glasses I tried:
> 
> - 3D CORP : best one, block red flash completely, which made skin tones and colors very neutral.
> 
> - Sainsonic : Red flash was easily visible in some scenes, and colors were not very natural.
> 
> - 3Active : Does not work as it does not support 144Hz.
> 
> I will try True Depth glasses later and try to do some calibrations.



This is the first post i think i have read that complain motion smoothness of W1070. 24fps should be fine with this in 3D and 2D...


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

The motion is really good on this, but I don't think there's any smoothing processing added to interpolate extra frames in 24p, so you'll have to fix the judder upstream in 2D if it bothers you. I prefer as little processing on the projector itself as possible, it gets antiquated too quickly anyway. (I mean stuff like 24p -> 60p artificial smoothing like they have on some TVs).


I ran so many video games on this, it's sick how smooth it is in 60hz.


----------



## tyee

Just got this unit recently and trying 3D tonight for the first time. Can't get it to work with a desktop running total media theatre. First disk I put in was Sammy, a turtle's tale. I was running 720p 60 Hz as my desktop resolution. I went into 3D menu and it did switch to 3D after I manually selected frame packing but with my Optoma ZD101 glasses the image was crazy. Even lookin without the glasses the frames were not what a typical 3D signal would look like, the two images were widely spaced apart and one over the other, strange, so I switched into frame sequential and it did look better but not really 3D.


I thought all Blu-rays are frame packing so it should work with that or is frame packing only from stand alone players? The "Auto" selection on the 3D menu is grayed out also, I don't know why, even the manual says to put it in "Auto" but I can't.


I then ran Avatar, no matter what I do I can't get 3D. I can't even manually turn on 3D now, even after a restart of the projector. That menu item is skipped when I try to get to it.


So anyone have any suggestions? I think I should be ok running 720p 60Hz. BTW, is total media theater outputting a frame packed signal right from the disk at 24 Hz? From a desktop it must be 60Hz, so is the video card converting it to 720p 60Hz? BTW, the info page is always showing 1920x1080 on the projector even when my desktop is set to 720p, that seems wrong.


----------



## JiMmY912

Anyone tried color and tint, black level setting? I tried everything but I can't access those three menus. Is there a secret way or something?

Also nothing happens when I press auto button.


----------



## FifteenElbows




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daWill*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/690#post_22715730
> 
> 
> Projector looked interesting until I saw the lens on it. You would have to mount this mid room for it to produce a viable image sized based on viewing distance. That's a no go for me. I guess they cheaped on the optics to save a few bucks.
> 
> Looks like I'll be waiting to see what comes out in early 2013 from the dlp camp before buying anything.



Viable size meaning large enough or small enough? It is almost in the range of short throw as it produces pretty much a 1:1 ratio, at least according to the BenQ calculator on their website. So 10' away would give a 120" image with no zoom. Maybe an owner could confirm this?



Also, does the zoom affect the image quality? Id like to have about a 100" screen with it sitting 10' away, and according to the calculator I would need to set the zoom to about 1.2x to achieve this. I would think if anything it would make the image a bit sharper...


----------



## daWill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FifteenElbows*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/690#post_22717814
> 
> 
> Viable size meaning large enough or small enough? It is almost in the range of short throw as it produces pretty much a 1:1 ratio, at least according to the BenQ calculator on their website. So 10' away would give a 120" image with no zoom. Maybe an owner could confirm this?
> 
> Also, does the zoom affect the image quality? Id like to have about a 100" screen with it sitting 10' away, and according to the calculator I would need to set the zoom to about 1.2x to achieve this. I would think if anything it would make the image a bit sharper...



I just found the screen size to be way too large for the throw distance. I guess I just don't have any use for a short throw projector. At my throw distance of over 12.5ft I'm looking at a 120"+ screen and that is just too big for a 9.5ft viewing distance on my front row. I find my 106" screen to be perfect for my 9.5' and 14' rows. So I was just whining about what seems to be a decent cheap projector not having a lot of options when it comes to optical range/zoom. I wish it had a longer throw and higher zoom range...


----------



## apex82

Anyone tried it on a 0.7 gain gray screen? I am going to be making a screen and all I can find locally is blackout cloth that is a light gray. Figure this might be the best for the 1070 due to the brightness?


----------



## Nayr2

Tyee, the 3D support in Totalmedia Theatre sucks. I had issues with it on my old projector and on the W1070 it doesn't work at all. PowerDVD works although I had some configuration issues, and Windvd worked without any issues what-so-ever.


----------



## Jesper L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayr2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/690#post_22718825
> 
> 
> Tyee, the 3D support in Totalmedia Theatre sucks. I had issues with it on my old projector and on the W1070 it doesn't work at all. PowerDVD works although I had some configuration issues, and Windvd worked without any issues what-so-ever.



I had problems with this as well. 3D from Bluray works perfectly, but I found when playing 3D content (from my Mac through Bino player) I couldn´t get it working so I found a work around: Go to Youtube and play 3D content - in the 3D settings on the BenQ set it on "Side by side" - go back to your player, and your now able to view 3D files from your PC/Mac. The 3D setting on the BenQ stays on 3D.


First 3D clip I found on Youtube btw, was awesome - 



 here to watch[/URL]


----------



## awest74

For you gamers, as I suspected from my increase in kill/deaths in FPS, great input lag time, the best I have seen. This review gives it an average of 20ms

http://www.projectorreviews.com/game-projector-blog/review-benq-w1070.html


----------



## tyee

Nayr2

Thanks for the info. I will try WinDVD. I am using the built-in HD4000 GPU so I hope that will work fine. Also, another question. Up until now I was using the Acer h5360 and I think I had this problem with it but it went away for some reason.


I'm using both HD outputs of the HD4000, HDMI goes to my pre-pro for audio decoding, and DVI goes directly to the BenQ W1070. When I play a disk with HD audio I get dropouts in audio and stutters in the video every few seconds. I believe this is because I do not have my other projector, Mits HC4000, which is connected to the pre-pro HDMI output turned on, it is off but power is plugged in. I think that the handshaking is trying to occur but obviously with the Mits off it won't occur. To solve this can I just remove the cable to the Mits, leaving no projector connected to the pre-pro output?? This is an older non 3D pre-pro, Onkyo PR-SC885 I think that's the part no.


----------



## seifer129




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daWill*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/690#post_22718124
> 
> 
> I just found the screen size to be way too large for the throw distance. I guess I just don't have any use for a short throw projector. At my throw distance of over 12.5ft I'm looking at a 120"+ screen and that is just too big for a 9.5ft viewing distance on my front row. I find my 106" screen to be perfect for my 9.5' and 14' rows. So I was just whining about what seems to be a decent cheap projector not having a lot of options when it comes to optical range/zoom. I wish it had a longer throw and higher zoom range...



Zooming optics will always affect quality of your image no matter how good your optics are, so if you're looking for the best picture you can get then you should only be throwing 1:1


----------



## tyee

Finally working with stereoscopic player by selecting "software pageflipping" method. No aspect ratio distortion either! I can definitely tell the 30 Hz per eye instead of the 60Hz per eye with the acer h5360 though. There is something still wrong, jitter in playback of the frames causing too much eye strain during movements.


----------



## mishari84

- Calibrated mine today, picture improved dramatically. default colors are way off, too greenish. Calibration will make a great improvement in picture quality. This is the first projector I learn to calibrate, and it was worth it.

- Motion was good overall.

- Light leakage does not affect the picture, as it is directed away from the screen.

- Black level is noticeably better than W7000. W7000 was a home theatre projector, its brightness was too high for my room.

- 3D: I returned all the glasses, but I still recommend 3DTV CORP glasses, run on batteries and block red tint completely compared to the others I have tried. I may try BenQ glasses later.


----------



## tyee

mishari84

I'll have to look into that also.


----------



## Elix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/720#post_22721328
> 
> 
> - Calibrated mine today, picture improved dramatically. default colors are way off, too greenish. Calibration will make a great improvement in picture quality. This is the first projector I learn to calibrate, and it was worth it.
> 
> - Motion was good overall.
> 
> - Light leakage does not affect the picture, as it is directed away from the screen.
> 
> - Black level is noticeably better than W7000. W7000 was a home theatre projector, its brightness was too high for my room.
> 
> - 3D: I returned all the glasses, but I still recommend 3DTV CORP glasses, run on batteries and block red tint completely compared to the others I have tried. I may try BenQ glasses later.


Thanks. One of the few useful comments here.


----------



## apex82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/720#post_22721328
> 
> 
> - Calibrated mine today, picture improved dramatically. default colors are way off, too greenish. Calibration will make a great improvement in picture quality. This is the first projector I learn to calibrate, and it was worth it.
> 
> 
> Post all your settings and I will paypal you! I am in desperate need.


----------



## mishari84

Low Lamp

Brightness 52

Sharpness 0

picture processor ( forgot its name ) 0

Gamma 2.4 (Not sure yet)

Brilliant color Off

Temperature fine tuning:

97

85

86

256

256

259


I will work on CMS later


You may compare them to Cinema mode and choose what works better for your screen and environment.


----------



## apex82

Awesome thanks! please post cms when you get a chance.


----------



## racprops

OK Here is my final report on the problem of color level and tint control.


The BenQw1070 is like the BenQMW516, IE these controls are grayed out and as far as I have been able to find out almost if not all new projectors lack they as well.


I have found three cures for this problem.


One is an old control box I made with three 10 turn controls that allow me to lower the three component video signals. (Green is the black and white and the other two are mixed colors, and they together act like tint controls..)


The second is when playing video into the projector from a computer I am using a ATI R5450 video card that has controls for color level and tint control, and that controls even the output to monitors and the HDMI and DVI outputs. These then control the picture any projector is showing.


That left the feed from my soon to be dead Cable box.


That I was able to fix by running the component video to a Hauppage HD-PVR, then into my computer and watch the video with Arcsoft TotalMedia (came with the HD PVR) and one little double click and it is full screen.


AND THIS PROGRAM HAS ITS OWN COLOR LEVEL AND TINT AND SHARPNESS AND BRIGHTNESS AND CONTRAST CONTROLS.


Why bother with the cable box? Because I also will now be able to control any video like from my DVD players as well.


TO heck with HDMI, it stinks.


So I am now in total control of my videos.


Rich


----------



## Ring30

Anyone know if this has to be purchased through an authorized dealer in order for the warranty to be valid And, if so, any idea if audiogeneral.com is authorized from BenQ? Any other places to purchase this?


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ring30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/720#post_22723800
> 
> 
> Anyone know if this has to be purchased through an authorized dealer in order for the warranty to be valid And, if so, any idea if audiogeneral.com is authorized from BenQ? Any other places to purchase this?



Actually I was wondering the same and did a net search got some pretty positive results. I may just give them some serious thought.


Check for yourself.


Rew


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/720#post_22721490
> 
> 
> Low Lamp
> 
> Brightness 52
> 
> Sharpness 0
> 
> picture processor ( forgot its name ) 0
> 
> Gamma 2.4 (Not sure yet)
> 
> Brilliant color Off
> 
> Temperature fine tuning:
> 
> 97
> 
> 85
> 
> 86
> 
> 256
> 
> 256
> 
> 259
> 
> I will work on CMS later
> 
> You may compare them to Cinema mode and choose what works better for your screen and environment.



Just tried this : color temps on mine make white look pink, but the rest are okay. I have the same image displayed on my plasma for comparison.


----------



## CKWells

Just collected mine... Looking forward to getting it on the ceiling and seeing what it can do.


I'll post my thoughts when I get some time. Won't get much time with it though, cause a two and a bit week holiday starts in a couple days!


----------



## Filotto73

Hi everyone ... this is my first post here ... i'm from Italy and i'm an happy owner of this small/big machine (i own an ESPON EH-TW5500 too and the Benq is half of it) .

After a week of "cheek to cheek" i've to say i'm really satisfy of this product ... i use it connected in HDMI with my pc for games and the quality is superb ... I initially had problems with the configuration of the ARC HDMI output that compromised synchronization by showing frequently "source searching ..." in lower right corner therefore i suggest you to disable ARC.

Yesterday i tried for the first time in my life 3D and I was pleasantly surprised by the fluidity of images.

I used these glasses bought on ebay "SainSonic 144Hz for BenQ 3D Ready DLP-Link Projector TV Active Shutter Glasses" in combination with NVIDIA 3D TV Play and all was fine.

I try SKYRIM ... incredible the degree of immersion was so high that walking through the frozen wastes of the north of SKYRIM I started teeth chattering from the cold ... loool

Also color management is good and allows you to make several changes ... the level of blacks is very good (much better than my Epson).

I have yet to try driving games (i've purchased a new GPU and i'm waiting for it to test FPS) and movies but for now all ok


----------



## mishari84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/720#post_22725162
> 
> 
> Just tried this : color temps on mine make white look pink, but the rest are okay. I have the same image displayed on my plasma for comparison.


are you projecting on a white screen?


----------



## Ilya Volk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/700_100#post_22721328
> 
> 
> - 3D: I returned all the glasses, but I still recommend 3DTV CORP glasses, run on batteries and block red tint completely compared to the others I have tried. I may try BenQ glasses later.



What is the exact model name?


I found these http://www.ebay.com/itm/150880907409 


But the description says "rechargeable" and "with one standard CR2032 battery" at the same time, so I'm confused.


----------



## Nachmanowicz

I'm kind of willing to give up on the Epson 3020 and Optoma HD33 in favor of the w1070 mainly because of the response time. Its around 50/60 isn't it? It's amazing, and since I plan on gaming on it plenty...


----------



## mishari84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ilya Volk*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/720#post_22726522
> 
> 
> What is the exact model name?
> 
> I found these http://www.ebay.com/itm/150880907409
> 
> But the description says "rechargeable" and "with one standard CR2032 battery" at the same time, so I'm confused.


 http://www.amazon.com/DLP-LINK-3D-Glasses-Projectors-Mitsubishi/dp/B004G2VJM6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1356017782&sr=8-1&keywords=3d+corp


----------



## racprops

You might consider these:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SainSonic-144Hz-3D-DLP-Link-Ready-Universal-Rechargeable-Active-Shutter-Glasses-/180897556929?pt=US_Video_Glasses&hash=item2a1e55a9c1 


I got them and cannot use them until I get a W1070.


They are send from within the USA in fact mine came from Amazon in Phoenix AZ.


Rich


----------



## tyee

Tried the 3d again with stereoscopic player at 1080i/60 and it seems to work good (SBS output). Only had a few minutes so couldn't tell about action scenes yet. Seems better than 720p/60.

I also tried 1280x800 at 120Hz but as soon as I tried it the projector showed the signal for 2 seconds and went back to original resolution. The image was totally wavy and tearing horizontally. This is a supported resolution for 3D. Can someone try this resolution, at 120Hz, and see if it is stable by just changing their desktop. Only takes 10 seconds to check.


After further reading, I may have to make a custom resolution at 120Hz, with reduced blanking, to make this work.


----------



## Ilya Volk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racprops*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/700_100#post_22726669
> 
> 
> You might consider these:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SainSonic-144Hz-3D-DLP-Link-Ready-Universal-Rechargeable-Active-Shutter-Glasses-/180897556929?pt=US_Video_Glasses&hash=item2a1e55a9c1



As has been said earlier in this thread, they don't block red DLP-Link flash completely.


----------



## blee0120

Can someone help me figure out how low you can mount this projector on a 120in 16:9 screen? I know it has some vertical lens shift, I need to know how much. I'm using a HP screen and want to see how much gain I can get from my screen.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/720_40#post_22728480
> 
> 
> The lens shift won't help you at all because it only works in a positive direction, meaning it will allow you to hit the screen from a position either higher above or lower below your screen edge, not more towards the middle. (Bad for you high gain guys and bad for us suckers trying to get underneath a ceiling duct.)
> 
> The BenQ has a 10% offset, which means on your 120" diagonal screen (which is roughly 60 inches high), the centre of the projector lens will need to be either 6" above the top of the screen (if the projector is upside down) or 6" below the bottom of the screen.
> 
> Most installs place the projector high on the ceiling so I guess manufacturers shoot to please the majority of customers, which sucks for the rest of us.
> 
> (While I'm making a legitimate reply anyway, I'll take a moment to have a personal rant. I have nothing against 3D except that since its inception it has littered every projector thread with chatter about glasses, and ghosting and crazy problems with pirated computer 3D file protocol compatibility issues. For every post about good old 2D image quality, there are 20 comparing comfort level of the various glasses. OK. End of personal rant.)



Well that sucks


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/720#post_22726340
> 
> 
> are you projecting on a white screen?



white wall, cheap-o stylez (for now)


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ilya Volk*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/720#post_22727572
> 
> 
> As has been said earlier in this thread, they don't block red DLP-Link flash completely.



I just got my 4-pack from DHL shipping today and these Sainsonic are pretty decent for 25 bucks a pop. The red tint mostly goes away with the glasses on, mostly.


Prometheus in 3D bluray looks sick sharp. I'm gonna have a very 3d bluray xmas this year. tons of movies arriving tomorrow! my nieces and nephews are gonna enjoy their shows on this bad boy, xmas day.


super happy!


----------



## socwrkr

Hey guys,


after fighting it out with UPS, i finally got my projector! I ordered a 30' redmere hdmi cable from monoprice that should be here next week. In the mean time, I will be moving in the next few months and so i'm not going to be installing any extra outlets in the ceiling. As a result i want to buy a much longer power cable for the projector. Can you guys please tell me what gauge I should be looking at for this? Also, I have 8' ceilings and want a lower priced ceiling mount - any suggestions? Very last questions (this is my first projector) - i have an option to get a 110" power screen that will be able to come down over my 63" plasma and between my two front speakers but that's as big as i can go at this time to make that fit, however, another option is to get at 125" AT screen that i'd have come down in front of the speakers. Viewing distance would be around 10-12 feet- any thoughts?


Thanks for all of your knowledge and help!!


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Filotto73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/720#post_22725891
> 
> 
> Hi everyone ... this is my first post here ... i'm from Italy and i'm an happy owner of this small/big machine (i own an ESPON EH-TW5500 too and the Benq is half of it) .
> 
> After a week of "cheek to cheek" i've to say i'm really satisfy of this product ... i use it connected in HDMI with my pc for games and the quality is superb ... I initially had problems with the configuration of the ARC HDMI output that compromised synchronization by showing frequently "source searching ..." in lower right corner therefore i suggest you to disable ARC.
> 
> Yesterday i tried for the first time in my life 3D and I was pleasantly surprised by the fluidity of images.
> 
> I used these glasses bought on ebay "SainSonic 144Hz for BenQ 3D Ready DLP-Link Projector TV Active Shutter Glasses" in combination with NVIDIA 3D TV Play and all was fine.
> 
> I try SKYRIM ... incredible the degree of immersion was so high that walking through the frozen wastes of the north of SKYRIM I started teeth chattering from the cold ... loool
> 
> Also color management is good and allows you to make several changes ... the level of blacks is very good (much better than my Epson).
> 
> I have yet to try driving games (i've purchased a new GPU and i'm waiting for it to test FPS) and movies but for now all ok



You got Skyrim to work in 3d mode? great, I was about to try that as my glasses just got here today.


try it in ultra wide screen mode too, it's really cool. make a custom resolution like 1920x808 / 60 i and it should work. 2.35 :1 aspect ratio really helps a with those vistas and see more countryside. Also, makes you feel like you're in a movie and boosts the framerate a bit too (less pixels than 1080p to render).


----------



## Ilya Volk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayr2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/500_100#post_22699103
> 
> 
> There are a lot of confused people over 3D and their computers...
> 
> This projector supports all of the modes it states that it does. You may not know how to use them or your hardware may not support all of them.
> 
> I gather what some want to do is play a HALF-SBS 1080p movie full screen on their computer (Or play a full SBS movie squished to H-SBS 1080p output), and then tell the projector that it is a SBS source. This is out of spec for HDMI 1.4a and it will not let you do that. Even if it did or other projectors will let you, *you will lose half of the resolution by watching 3D this way. No projector that I'm aware of supports 3840x1080 input.*.You must use a video player that will use frame packing as an output. That means, as far as I know, you must use the Nvidia video player, Totalmedia Theatre, Powerdvd, or Windvd - and your video card must support HDMI 1.4a.



I'm conufsed. Could you please explain.


I had a 3D TV which supported SBS in 1080p60. Ofcourse the resulted 3D image was 960x1080 pixels stretched to full screen width. That was good enough for games.


But if W1070 supports SBS in 1080*i* only, does that mean that the resulted 3D image will be 960x540 ?



UPD I've googled and found out that 1080i is actually the same resolution as the 1080p. But as I remember, for some reason 1080i looked blurry on my TV compared to 1080p.


Ok what really bothers me: does SBS in 1080i on W1070 looks the same as if it was SBS in 1080p? If you understand what I mean.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *socwrkr*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/720#post_22728941
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> after fighting it out with UPS, i finally got my projector! I ordered a 30' redmere hdmi cable from monoprice that should be here next week. In the mean time, I will be moving in the next few months and so i'm not going to be installing any extra outlets in the ceiling. As a result i want to buy a much longer power cable for the projector. Can you guys please tell me what gauge I should be looking at for this? Also, I have 8' ceilings and want a lower priced ceiling mount - any suggestions? Very last questions (this is my first projector) - i have an option to get a 110" power screen that will be able to come down over my 63" plasma and between my two front speakers but that's as big as i can go at this time to make that fit, however, another option is to get at 125" AT screen that i'd have come down in front of the speakers. Viewing distance would be around 10-12 feet- any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks for all of your knowledge and help!!



Bigger screen is better, definitely get the 125 AT one, I like the idea of hiding my speakers behind it too, but a retractable one is a very good idea. Then again, a permanent setup is even better.


I got this a week ago and already have 133 hours on it. whoops!


----------



## mishari84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/720#post_22728896
> 
> 
> white wall, cheap-o stylez (for now)


That is the reason


----------



## apex82

10 ft go for 110" 12ft go for the 125" I was 10ft from 120" and it was awesome. However, any action scene will be very hard to follow imo...


----------



## Filotto73

For RLBURNSIDE:

i'll try with your custom resolution as soon as i can but i fear that one is not support by Nvidia 3DTV Play ... infact not all resolution for 3D mode working with W1070 are supported by this software ... at least this is what I'm seeing these days.


Anyway does anyone know a software alternative to 3DTV Play ?


----------



## Ilya Volk

*Filotto73*, TriDef


----------



## Ilya Volk

What's the diameter of ND filter for W1070? Does the filter holds easily on the lense?


----------



## tyee

Has anyone got this working at 720/60p using non-144Hz glasses? I can't get mine working at 720p anymore, only 1080i/60 using side by side output of stereoscopic player?


----------



## FlatRocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlatRocky*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/690#post_22715090
> 
> 
> the Rep was talking about holidays and delays. he said that they will wait for the defective unit to come back, inspect and decide if the unit is defective and then they will ship another unit. if they decide that the unit is fine in their eyes, they will charge a 15% restocking fee. initially i did purchase a 30 day shipping insurance (cost 3% of the purchase price) in case product is defective. otherwise i was gonna have to pay for the return shipping too.
> 
> after i said that i want to get my replacement shipped right way, he advised that it can only be done if i pay upfront. after i paid for the product then he started pushing me to ship back the unit almost today (high priced product LOL). i said when will you be sending my new unit? he said in a day or two.
> 
> i had never purchased from them in the past. lets see how this goes? i have already sent back the defective unit via purolator ground.
> 
> i had purchased NCIX 3 years express exchanged with $120.00 when i purchased the unit. i wonder where does that express exchange fits in and what does that mean?
> 
> i have recorded the projector faulty noise on my iphone. funny thing is that every time i put record button on, the projector would go silent. LOL but, i did manage to capture some. not sure if that could be uploaded?



I received my second unit yesterday, pretty good timing for ground shipping. hooked it up and it was a surprise.

I liked the picture quality on my first unit but had to tweak it a lots. this second unit is perfect straight out of the box and the picture is way better than the first unit. i am not sure if it is different firmware or what? colors are more natural and Vibrant at the same time. picture has less mosquito effects. Motorola 3510M cable box just perfect. on a scale of one to ten, if the first projector w1070 was 6 then the second unit is close 8 or nine without any tweaking.

first projector, i could see the pixels at 10 feet on 150" screen. this one is just fluid. also horizontal lens setup range seems like more than on the first one i think.

I am sitting at 15' to view 150" screen. it looks great but, fast moving action scenes kind of hard to see some times. basketball or foot ball games are just fine.


----------



## white59rt

I contacted VisualApex about an ETA on this unit and asked they would be interested in doing a Power Buy since so many people are interested in this....the sales guy is going to forward the idea to management and get back to me.


So if you want one maybe hold off and see if VisualApex will do a buy on them and give us a good price.


Todd


----------



## prfssr

I'm interested.


----------



## Ring30

I'm very interested. thanks.


----------



## Rew452

Me too. +1


Rew


----------



## blee0120

I'm interested as well


----------



## wanab

ME THREE !


----------



## f-kk

I'd be interested in this as well


----------



## SubaruB4

Is this projector on Amazon yet?


----------



## racprops

My hat is in the ring too.


----------



## socwrkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/750#post_22729787
> 
> 
> The answers ad nauseum:



Thanks for the help! If only you knew how many hours of researching this i've put in.... I'm just looking for opinions from the people that have these projectors. Also, the people on the screens forum thread don't respond much.


----------



## raffi2

Nice work 59rt, I'd jump in on this as well...


----------



## westmonk

Hope somebody can help me out here. Received my W1070 and connected it to Sony S590 bluray player via HDMI. When turned on, projector failed to detect bluray player. Only message displayed on screen was Press Power button to turn off. Tried pressing Source button, but didn't work. Did I get a defective projector or was I mistakenly using a HDMI 1.3 cable instead of 1.4?


----------



## arth

I just got mine today. It was a pain in the ass to set up. Had to remount the roof mount because the throw distance was way off my old PTAE900. I have to patch up the ceiling now. But I gotta tell ya this thing is brilliant. Sharp, colour is excellent straight out the box. I may play around with the colour a bit later just to get it perfect but its not far off. Running it through a PC just through the VGA cable. Gotta get a new video card as mine does not have HDMI and will not work well with 3d. But seriously for 1000 dollars I don't think you will get anything better. And think this rivals some of the $1500+ projectors. If you buy one you will not regret it.


----------



## JaMiR

I got mine and after some setup time spend everything works as excepted. Using 3DTV play with nvidia 3D vision player for 3D videos other then blurays.


I have uneven lightoutput from projector. Right side is quite clearly darker then left side(when white backround). Is this common for this projector or is my unit defected? Is there something that can be done for this?

Allready have quite lot of hour on it and if it's defected then it means repair trip and there is always a change that it come back even worse...


Overall i like this one even though it's a bit noisy, bit too short throw and it could have more offset.


+3D is just outstanding, no complaints here(using sainsonic glasses, do not block red sync 100%).

+quite good input lag for gaming

+24p 3D and 2D motion


rainbows clearly visible 24hz 2D, less with 60hz and really hard to see with 50hz and gone in 3D modes.


Service manual would be nice...


----------



## westmonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaMiR*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/750#post_22733658
> 
> 
> I got mine and after some setup time spend everything works as excepted. Using 3DTV play with nvidia 3D vision player for 3D videos other then blurays.
> 
> I have uneven lightoutput from projector. Right side is quite clearly darker then left side(when white backround). Is this common for this projector or is my unit defected? Is there something that can be done for this?
> 
> Allready have quite lot of hour on it and if it's defected then it means repair trip and there is always a change that it come back even worse...
> 
> Overall i like this one even though it's a bit noisy, bit too short throw and it could have more offset.
> 
> +3D is just outstanding, no complaints here(using sainsonic glasses, do not block red sync 100%).
> 
> +quite good input lag for gaming
> 
> +24p 3D and 2D motion
> 
> rainbows clearly visible 24hz 2D, less with 60hz and really hard to see with 50hz and gone in 3D modes.
> 
> Service manual would be nice...



You're luckier than me. At least you got the projector working. I could not even get past the "Press Power Button Again to Power Off" message box. What did you do getting this Power Off message off screen and set the projector working? Your help or from other owners on this is greatly appreciated.


----------



## JaMiR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westmonk*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/750#post_22733959
> 
> 
> You're luckier than me. At least you got the projector working. I could not even get past the "Press Power Button Again to Power Off" message box. What did you do getting this Power Off message off screen and set the projector working? Your help or from other owners on this is greatly appreciated.



Hi, there should be no "Press Power Button Again to Power Off" message when you fire up projector. Does it response to remote control? My projector did not have automatic source detect enabled, and it was not "listening" either of the two HDMI's. You need to manually select source with remote source button.


----------



## westmonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaMiR*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/750#post_22734260
> 
> 
> Hi, there should be no "Press Power Button Again to Power Off" message when you fire up projector. Does it response to remote control? My projector did not have automatic source detect enabled, and it was not "listening" either of the two HDMI's. You need to manually select source with remote source button.



Thank you for your quick reply, JaMiR. There's no response to remote control too.


----------



## socwrkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/750#post_22733178
> 
> 
> You are welcome. Glad the search function is working out for ya'. AVS is a gold mine of knowledge if you just know where to look.
> 
> Those snooty folks over at the screen forum...sheesh!



Thanks for derailing my questions.....


So anyways, at risk of getting more smarta** answers (which, unfortunately, can be found adnauseum all over avsforum if you just use the search button), I'll humbly try again and be more specific with mine as I really would like to know what gauge power cord to get to replace the one the projector comes with. I want one that is long enough to reach a wall outlet and don't know if i should go with the same gauge or a lower gauge due to the added distance?


Also, to be more specific as far as my screen situation; I do not have a dedicated, light-controlled room. Im using a living room that is semi-light controlled as i have black out curtains but still have openings to other rooms that I won't always be able to control as long as my wife and kids are awake. When watching movies, the room can get almost totally dark but I'm worried that the light-loss with a lower-end AT screen such as the Elite acousticpro1080 could be too much? My purpose on posting this question here is because this projector obviously appealed to people due to price (at least in part) and therefore, I'm wondering what screens you guys are using and what your thoughts are on them?

Thanks.


----------



## socwrkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/750#post_22734613
> 
> 
> Extension cord - the projector pulls 353 watts max. Unless you are running 30+ feet I wouldn't worry about a heavy durty cord. What is standard? About 14 gage I think.
> 
> Screen size - My personal preference is a 1 to 1 screen width to viewing distance for Scope movies. At 10 feet I would go with the larger AT screen vs trying to squeeze a solid screen between your speakers.
> 
> AT screens - AT screens do typically have lower gain than solid screens. The BenQ is a very bright projector though so as long as the light is reasonably controlled I wouldn't be too concerned. If you have some do-it-yourself skills the Center Stage XD material is quite bright (gain of 1.0 - 1.2 depending on what test you read). At 10feet some can see the weave. I went with two layers of spandex (white over silver) for my screen because it is very cheap and has no weave. Just not quite as bright as XD and tends to "glow" which ever so slightly blurs detail.
> 
> Unless they have improved the Elite I would stay away. Read kelton325's struggles starting at post #41. http://www.avsforum.com/t/1361916/the-i-want-it-done-build-thread/30
> 
> I don't have a suggestion for a cheap premade AT screen. You can get the XD material with a frame (Jamestown I think) but I've heard people ***** that it is quite expensive compared to dyi. If you need a rollup I would stick with the smaller solid screen. AT rollups are scarce and typically very expensive.
> 
> All of this is just my opinion of course. Questions answered?



Yes! Thank you for your help, that's exactly what I was wondering. I will go forward and buy as suggested.


----------



## tyee

I've noticed mine is brighter on the left side than the right. It might be part of the burn in, we shall see.


Has anyone got this working at 720p/60 with your HTPC or is everyone using 1080i? If yes, what media player are you using?


----------



## kraine

Here I have made a couple of measurements of my new W1070, out of the box and after ISF calibration using the CCA :

http://www.cinetson.org/phpBB3/projecteurs-f2/topic-des-possesseurs-benq-w1070-reglages-calib-t36708.html


----------



## MMcDermott

Todd, I'd be interested in the possible VA power buy as well - thanks!


----------



## Elix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kraine*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/780#post_22736607
> 
> 
> Here I have made a couple of measurements of my new W1070, out of the box and after ISF calibration using the CCA :
> http://www.cinetson.org/phpBB3/projecteurs-f2/topic-des-possesseurs-benq-w1070-reglages-calib-t36708.html


Thanks a lot! So how would you rate color saturation of this projector? Can we say it's a reference level based on luminance readings? Also I can see that green is off on CIE chart. Is it noticable for you?


----------



## kraine

Green on the CIE CHART is lightly under the reference but I'm not able to see it in the picture? As you can see the luminance is perfect, all values below 1.5%


----------



## Nachmanowicz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *white59rt*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/750#post_22731429
> 
> 
> I contacted VisualApex about an ETA on this unit and asked they would be interested in doing a Power Buy since so many people are interested in this....the sales guy is going to forward the idea to management and get back to me.
> 
> So if you want one maybe hold off and see if VisualApex will do a buy on them and give us a good price.
> 
> Todd


Hey, also intersted!!!


----------



## vrbtchcar

Im interested in this to replace my Epson 6100. A deal through VA would be awsome


----------



## ruans

I'm interested to get one too


----------



## Greg Flowers

Power buy from VA would be great! Count me in if it happens.


----------



## Nambit

Hooked up this projector to a cheap white screen for now (106 inch Accuscreen... hey, I'm on a budget here!).

Anyhow, this is my first projector and I'm not sure what to expect because of it. It's certainly a large image and

I've been hit by the wow factor for sure. I'm still trying to figure out the settings (would be nice if more folks posted

their settings) so I'm basically at default for now.


The brightness is comparable to my plasma TV (remember, cheap screen I'm using) which I guess is good. It's

not quite LED but I think that would be asking too much. For about $1100 for both projector/screen together, this

is pretty nice. The blacks are pretty good but, wow, do things change once brighter content appears onscreen.

Even with this thing mounted in the ceiling about 3 or so feet in front of me, the fan isn't all that intrusive. It's quieter

that my old PS3 for sure!


I need help with the 3D glasses stuff. I want a good pair of glasses, but don't know which one to get. I read the

thread through and still am not sure which is the best for this projector. Any help would be appreciated.


Anyhow, not bad for my first projector. I saw someone was selling a JVC RS40 for $2K near me, but I hear it isn't as

bright/sharp but has amazing contrast. Wasn't sure it was worth it for double the price of this (plus I'd need to get

a more expensive screen to really appreciate it, apparently). Oh well, I think this projector is perfect for entry folks like

me. I'm starting to think spending more than $2K on a projector nowadays is a waste until 4K projectors appear

as the norm.


By the way,, my firmware shows 1.02. I read you have to send these things back to BenQ to update. Is that correct?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

The Sainsonic ones are decent and work well for me. All my friends and my dad came over and we watched a bunch of movies, including the Imax Under the Sea which was omfg incredible, and also some 3D ones on the Ps3 like Wipeout and Batman Arkham City and Uncharted 3 (all good). I'm going to try some others once I get some funds available...which won't be until long after the holidays are gone.


I had some 3D issues with my Marantz 5004 refurb which didn't pass through the 3D so decided to use optical from ps3 to my receiver and direct to projector for video. Will retry this setup via my PC to figure out the 3D using my ATI video card. I wish I had bought an NVidia one since it has more / better 3D stereo support than ATI. The Tridef drivers on my AMD 6950 HDMI video card never worked, but that was with my marantz I think, not sure if I tried it direct to projector. I may have done so already. I hate HDMI, but I wish Optical was usable with True HD or DTS Master HD / 7.1 which of course it isn't. I must say, the surround sound makes a good difference in 3d-enabled games and movies. Will have to spend some time to figure out if I should buy an HDMI splitter that won't mess up the 3d video while still passing through the HD audio to my HDMI 1.3 receiver.


If I could start over I would have picked up an NVidia video card and an HDMI 1.4 receiver...but hey, live and learn. Luckily a lot of people get good results with their HDMI 1.4 splitters from monoprice for such uses, but that leaves me with wanting an input switch...meaning I may as well pick up a switch from day 1. which is more expensive.


I love this projector, and so does everyone in my family and my friends and girlfriend. Merry xmas!!! ps Imax Under the Sea is a must-own.


----------



## gizmoclunky

I just watched the animated Christmas Carol on it with the family and some of the scenes in that look amazing. The definition (bluray) and the contrast was outstanding. I know that there are better projectors out there (like there are better wines out there) but I am very very happy with this.


----------



## gizmoclunky

All I can say is that I thought that it was great. This is only my second projector (my last was an infocus in76 which I had for 6 years) so anything would be an improvement but I work in TV so I see quite a lot of HD stuff and this is better than I imagined, I did take a gamble buying it before there were any reviews but, for me anyway, it has paid off. I was watching a SD copy of The Rise of the Guardians (a legal preview copy!) and some of that looked as good as HD from 12 feet,,,


----------



## Elix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kraine*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/780#post_22737207
> 
> 
> Green on the CIE CHART is lightly under the reference but I'm not able to see it in the picture?


I'm sorry, was it a statement or a question? Also, did W1070 take a big hit on brightness after this calibration?


----------



## jgrose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *white59rt*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/750#post_22731429
> 
> 
> I contacted VisualApex about an ETA on this unit and asked they would be interested in doing a Power Buy since so many people are interested in this....the sales guy is going to forward the idea to management and get back to me.
> 
> So if you want one maybe hold off and see if VisualApex will do a buy on them and give us a good price.
> 
> Todd



I'm interested!


----------



## marjen

I'm inerested as well.


----------



## Nambit

Question for those who have experience with projectors:


Is it normal for the overall brightness to change with a higher percentage of brighter content?

What I mean is, if I have a black background on my PC and I expand a small (white) window

to use more of the screen, does the overall screen start to appear washed out a bit? Almost

like what happens on LED TV's with auto dimming. Further, is it different based on the type of

projector? (ie: 3LCD, LCOS, DLP, etc). It's mainly noticeable with white screens (I think it's called

white crush from what I remember). Any comments would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## mekret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/780#post_22742232
> 
> 
> NCIX US & Canada have it for $849 with free shipping right now.
> 
> Don't think you are going to "power-buy" yourselves any better than that.



Also on for $849.99 at Memory Express.


----------



## Nambit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/780#post_22742232
> 
> 
> NCIX US & Canada have it for $849 with free shipping right now.
> 
> Don't think you are going to "power-buy" yourselves any better than that.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/780#post_22742331
> 
> 
> Also on for $849.99 at Memory Express.



Thanks! This is a big pricematch opportunity for me at BB! Just hope there's stock left on the 27th since BB won't price match boxing day prices.

Wish I knew how this projector compared to the epson 3020 but even at the boxing day price of $1249 for the epson compared to my original $949

cost, that's $300 more. Granted, though, epson does give you 3D glasses.


----------



## plasmaowner

I don't see in on NCIX US


Ordered $905.98 USD using FedEx Express Saver USA







Can't wait!!!


----------



## SubaruB4

is this the model with the lens shift?


----------



## Yusuf.0088

Yes, but it is useless if you want to use HP screen, or place it on a shelf somewhere behind you. Because of limited percentage (we still don't know exactly # of percentage btw) of lens shift you can shift image vertically just a bit.

And no horizontal lens shift.


----------



## SubaruB4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yusuf.0088*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/780#post_22742415
> 
> 
> Yes, but it is useless if you want to use HP screen, or place it on a shelf somewhere behind you. Because of limited percentage (we still don't know exactly # of percentage btw) of lens shift you can shift image vertically just a bit.
> 
> And no horizontal lens shift.



I just need it for correcting a 11" offset


----------



## Yusuf.0088




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SubaruB4*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/780#post_22742418
> 
> 
> I just need it for correcting a 11" offset


perhaps this post will be helpful:
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/450#post_22678803


----------



## avsforumsdsd

Kraine, you say the 3D picture needs some work, but have you seen other entry-level 3D DLP projectors (like the Acers or Optoma GT series) to offer a comparison? I dipped my toe in the 3D waters with an Optoma GT700, and I'm pretty impressed for $600. But, I'm looking to upgrade to full hd 3D and better contrast soon.... was hoping something like the W1070 would be it.


----------



## beamernovice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/780#post_22742331
> 
> 
> Also on for $849.99 at Memory Express.



I am from England, so do you pay tax on top off this price?


Merry xmas too all.


----------



## racprops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/780#post_22742543
> 
> 
> After a while of using this projector, I like everything except motion. I watched The Amazing Spiderman, but I could not complete it because the motion made the movie very boring to watch. When I played FIFA 13 on XBOX, the motion still made playing the game less enjoyable. I do not see any judder, but I can not see the details in fast moving object.



I would like more information on this problem.


What happens with fast moving objects??


My current projector get lines on the edges..


I also would like a comparison with the Epson 3020 as i have been considering this unit as well.


----------



## wanab

Check the fine print on their Return policy...NCIX.com offers a 15-day Satisfaction Guarantee on many items that we sell. But read this... Satisfaction Guarantee excludes CRT monitors, LCD monitors, netbooks, notebook computers, mobile PCs, mobile phones, handhelds, PDAs, digital cameras (and accessories), *projectors* (and accessories), so it looks like if you buy it you own it, Even if it doesn't work out for you. Only returnable if DOA. Better wait for Amazon or a better US supplier with more purchaser friendly retailer. That price is tempting but if it doesn't work in my installation or I don't like the picture quality you are stuck with it.


----------



## tigerfan33

Will the 1080st short throw be available in the U.S.?


----------



## gizmoclunky

I haven't detected any motion problems on mine.


----------



## scotty144




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *racprops*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/810#post_22742594
> 
> 
> I would like more information on this problem.
> 
> What happens with fast moving objects??
> 
> My current projector get lines on the edges..
> 
> I also would like a comparison with the Epson 3020 as i have been considering this unit as well.



You are never going to see detail in fast moving objects in movies shot at 24 fps. You shouldn't have any issues with anything shot at 60fps.


----------



## squall12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scotty144*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/810#post_22743259
> 
> 
> You are never going to see detail in fast moving objects in movies shot at 24 fps. You shouldn't have any issues with anything shot at 60fps.



if this BenQ W1070 have any motion smoothing like acer h9500BD in which it called acumotion then u can see all the detail in fast moving that shot in 24fps.


----------



## Devedander

Could this really get the price lower?


----------



## Devedander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derek*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/60#post_22543585
> 
> 
> Only bummer I'm seeing is lack of a VESA 3 pin din for external 3D sync transmitter. Only DLP link support.



That is a shame... would be nice to have glasses shared between this and an LCD...


----------



## chris8690

hi there

i just fired up my brand new Benq W1070 for the first time yesterday and i'm quite impressed.

i have one thing really scaring me at the moment though, when i power off, i press the power button once and then once again like you are suppose to but the cooling cycle does not start.

it just shutdowns and goes into standby,any help would be greatly appreciated as this is my first projector

many thanks..


----------



## Filotto73

For chris8690:

when you turn off the projector it automatically goes into stand-by mode and the lamp cooling fan will continue to run for a while ... will remain in stand-by mode as described in the manual









...

Has anyone ever had problems with synchronization with PC via hdmi?

Often I get the message at the bottom right "source searching ..." ... at first I thought it was ARC bothered but now with the ARC OFF returns the phenomenon especially with fullHD resolution 60Hz and when i change it to 50Hz synchronization remains stable.

I suppose this is caused by the fact that in my video card the only output is DVI and i use a switch DVI-HDMI.

I look forward to any confirmation or denial ... thanks


----------



## tigerfan33

Talked to Benq today. Asked about the availability of w1080st here in the US. They said first week of Janurary. When I hung up I wondered if he was thinking w1070? I do believe some of you are already getting the 1070 here in the US?


----------



## Thunder_God_Thor

With the price at $850 right now Im really dying to see Art's review of this projector!


----------



## Ring30

Me too. I've only a few hours left on my old projector bulb, & hoping to read his review of this before I run out of time on it so I know which direction to go for my next projector.


----------



## Xavier1

I noticed that there are a few Acer 5360 owners here. My only question is what is the brigtness in 3D mode compared to the Acer. I'm not concerned about sharpness, or resolution, etc. as find all that very acceptable on the Acer in 3D mode. The brightness i the real killer in 3D. The glasses kill 75% of the light it seems. Even thought Acer is one of brighter 3D PJs, seems its never enough for certain darkly filmed 3d movies...


----------



## Mani4

I've just ordered the W1070 from NCIX based on the few reviews I could see, for $996 delivered incl 13% Ontario tax and express RMA/replacement/insurance, ($25-just in case). Keeping my fingers crossed







Would be nice to see a detailed review but its a brand new model and I decided to go for it instead of the HC8350 (an older model) that I was thinking of buying from across the border (US). I have no use for 3D but it doesn't hurt to have it in this price. Am pairing it with 120" Elite Screen pull down screen. More later once I receive it!!!


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/780#post_22742543
> 
> 
> After a while of using this projector, I like everything except motion. I watched The Amazing Spiderman, but I could not complete it because the motion made the movie very boring to watch. When I played FIFA 13 on XBOX, the motion still made playing the game less enjoyable. I do not see any judder, but I can not see the details in fast moving object.



Not really sure how to comment about this, I have my plasma on with a cloned display watching the same image on both in movies to compare, and for sure the plasma is better but the motion is great on the PJ, and for the overall size/experience it's no contest. I barely watch my plasma any more. Gonna need burn through bulbs faster than I imagined. There's a 2nd hand lens place downstairs from my loft that sells anamorphic lenses, I might have to pick one up with my next tax return or perhaps sooner.


3D on Prometheus was OK, but the movie was quite dark. Disney / Pixar movies in 3D absolutely rock, my family watched Tangled with the kids and all I heard from the other room was oohs and ahhs. IMAX Under the Sea is a good real life colourful one. Tron 3D looks sick at the opening sequence. I can't say I would enjoy watching too many really dark 3D movies on this as the cheap-o glasses make it a bit too dark for my liking (even in torch mode). But in bright material it's absolutely stunning and incredible. I wish I'd ordered 6 pairs of these Sainsonics rather than 4. All my friends want weekly movie nights at my loft now. weee heee


buy this one guys, can't go wrong at 850


too bad it can't do 1080p 60hz in 3D but I'm looking forward to trying 1080p 30hz with Batman Arkham City ...right now in fact. it was on special on steam and a friend gift sent it to me after we played his copy on my ps3 in 3D. It is SO cool in 3D. Uncharted 3 was really neat too, but the 3D was lower res due to the limits of the console's gfx chip. Silly consoles. PS4 will rock though. hope they have the presence of mind to allow you to customize the 3D settings more than they do now. (like refresh rate and resolution and aspect ratio)


----------



## chris8690

Ok I think mines going to have to go back,when ever I power off it just beeps and goes into standby without

Any cooling fan process,I'm not going to risk frying my internal components.

Does anyone know the procedure with warranty do they replace it with a new one or test it out and repair it


----------



## Filotto73

For chris8690:


the cooling fan of the projector should already start when you turn it on ... on the left front side of the lens there is the air outlet grille ... when the projector is on hot air should get out of there ... if no air comes out then the fault is on the fan.


For eventual warranty i should contact before who sold you the vpr.


----------



## chris8690

Yes the fan is working during operation but as it says in the manual once you power off you press the button twice then a beep and the cooling process begins and lasts for about a minute or so,mine just goes straight into standby and I can hear no fan!!!


----------



## RekkaAuto

For chris8690:


There is a Quick Cooling feature in advanced system setup menu. It is ON by default,when you switch it OFF the cooling cycle will be longer (approximately 90 sec).


----------



## chris8690

Thanks Rekka auto

I will try this...


----------



## GodDamage

Are these calculations accurate? http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm 

I want a W1070 but the throw is too short I think. My projector mount is 3,5 meters from my 100" screen. My current projector is a H5360 that I want to replace with a 1080p projector.


----------



## Juan Samartegui




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GodDamage*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/810#post_22749823
> 
> 
> Are these calculations accurate? http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm
> 
> I want a W1070 but the throw is too short I think. My projector mount is 3,5 meters from my 100" screen. My current projector is a H5360 that I want to replace with a 1080p projector.



I think you need to put the projector closer, with no zoom at all the projector must be installed at 3.3 m. With max zoom at 2.6 m.


----------



## Mani4

As per the user manual of W1070, for a 100" screen in 16:9 configuration, the minimum distance is 2.532 m (with max zoom) and 3.291 m (with min zoom). You'll have to move the projector closer to your screen to limit the projected image to 100".


Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Juan Samartegui

That´s correct.


----------



## TurboTronix

Compared to optoma hd33 and epson 3020, how does the benq 1070w in terms of 1080p quality, 3D quality, dark scenes, and fan noise?


----------



## Andy8230

I found an Epson 3010 is $930 on clearance sale at my local Best Buy (US) today. With tax I can get it for $995. Should I get the 3010 or wait the BenQ W1070? The 3010 won't last long as it is clearance sale. Any thought?


----------



## maintman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xavier1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/810#post_22747006
> 
> 
> I noticed that there are a few Acer 5360 owners here. My only question is what is the brigtness in 3D mode compared to the Acer. I'm not concerned about sharpness, or resolution, etc. as find all that very acceptable on the Acer in 3D mode. The brightness i the real killer in 3D. The glasses kill 75% of the light it seems. Even thought Acer is one of brighter 3D PJs, seems its never enough for certain darkly filmed 3d movies...



That's no joke! The brightness definitely drops off way too much in 3d mode. Even on a smaller hp screen, I could not watch The Amazing Spiderman due to how dim it was.


RLBURNSIDE - Just curious, what size/gain is the screen you're using with the 1070?


----------



## Devedander

If only this had 2D-3D (I know tha'ts blasphemy around here) and somehow to do RF glasses sync it would be so perfect... as is I don't know if I will be able to resist at this price range anyway..


----------



## Devedander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/810#post_22748255
> 
> 
> Not really sure how to comment about this, I have my plasma on with a cloned display watching the same image on both in movies to compare, and for sure the plasma is better but the motion is great on the PJ, and for the overall size/experience it's no contest. I barely watch my plasma any more. Gonna need burn through bulbs faster than I imagined. There's a 2nd hand lens place downstairs from my loft that sells anamorphic lenses, I might have to pick one up with my next tax return or perhaps sooner.
> 
> 3D on Prometheus was OK, but the movie was quite dark. Disney / Pixar movies in 3D absolutely rock, my family watched Tangled with the kids and all I heard from the other room was oohs and ahhs. IMAX Under the Sea is a good real life colourful one. Tron 3D looks sick at the opening sequence. I can't say I would enjoy watching too many really dark 3D movies on this as the cheap-o glasses make it a bit too dark for my liking (even in torch mode). But in bright material it's absolutely stunning and incredible. I wish I'd ordered 6 pairs of these Sainsonics rather than 4. All my friends want weekly movie nights at my loft now. weee heee
> 
> buy this one guys, can't go wrong at 850
> 
> too bad it can't do 1080p 60hz in 3D but I'm looking forward to trying 1080p 30hz with Batman Arkham City ...right now in fact. it was on special on steam and a friend gift sent it to me after we played his copy on my ps3 in 3D. It is SO cool in 3D. Uncharted 3 was really neat too, but the 3D was lower res due to the limits of the console's gfx chip. Silly consoles. PS4 will rock though. hope they have the presence of mind to allow you to customize the 3D settings more than they do now. (like refresh rate and resolution and aspect ratio)



I was seeing mention that the sainsonic glasses do not block the red flash from DLP link... did you find that to be true?


Also sure it's listed somewhere but I am not finding it... what 3D formats does this support? SBS/TB/Checkerboard?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maintman*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/810#post_22752261
> 
> 
> That's no joke! The brightness definitely drops off way too much in 3d mode. Even on a smaller hp screen, I could not watch The Amazing Spiderman due to how dim it was.
> 
> RLBURNSIDE - Just curious, what size/gain is the screen you're using with the 1070?



Just on my white wall for now...


Some other amendments for gamers / 3d aficionados out there...


-The "Letterbox" vertical stretch mode works with Side By Side 1920x816x60 interlaced source video, and is STUNNING in widescreen. I can't get over how absolutely insanely cool playing Skyrim on this is (despite the graphical glitches on the AMD card I got...). So that's good news for me, since I was dismayed earlier today when I tried to use this letterbox scaling to pump up 3d frame-packed footage from both my PS3 and WinDVD (PowerDVD doesn't want to work for me, says Prometheus needs an update...lame). Anyway, PowerDVD supports playback using side-by-side which is the best 3D mode to keep the refresh rate at 60hz. So now I got gaming in 3d / cinemascope with vertical stretch and ready for an a-lens, and pretty soon should have the same with blurays played back on my PC. Not sure what I'll do about the PS3, probably stop using it for anything but 2D (even then).


-Tridef drivers only work in interlaced mode in 1080/60 with SBS, but it's really smooth and nice. Can't notice the interlacing at all, even though the sharpness is less.

-AMD sucks for 3D, duh. I wish I'd known that and saved myself some trouble and got an NVidia card from the start, since I'm a big gamer. I'm going to try Batman Arkham City tomorrow (was stuck on Skyrim today), on my PC version, while the PS3 is still fresh in my mind. PC >> PS3 by far. Having pretty close to full HD 3D is sweet.


-To get HD3D and Tridef to switch into 3D mode and not get the dreaded Direct3D error message, switch the catalyst to 1080i, THEN lower the res down to the custom 1920x816 . It's annoying when you quit the game and it's still stuck in 3D though. Gonna get rid of this AMD/ATI pretty soon I think. I got it because I wanted decent HD audio from HDMI out to my receiver, and now it turns out my receiver won't pass through 3D, and I can't handshake 3D properly when using a DVI output from the other videocard output. Might try the displayport to get 3D to my projector and use the HDMI native port into my marantz SR5004 receiver so I don't have to buy an HDMI 1.4a splitter.


So the big issues I had about using 24/30hz for games and getting 3D source content stretched by the PJ in letterbox mode are now solved, yay. I was worried there. I don't think vertical stretch works in frame packed, but I asked the company in a tech support question, if they can fix that in a firmware release it'll be even better. At least my PC can handle it for now. Might even end up pre-stretching the 1920x816 desktop up to 1080p using my Catalyst GPU scaling instead of the projector's built-in version and compare the lag on both in preparation for my constant height plans.


----------



## Nambit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TurboTronix*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/810#post_22751061
> 
> 
> Compared to optoma hd33 and epson 3020, how does the benq 1070w in terms of 1080p quality, 3D quality, dark scenes, and fan noise?



I may as well comment here since it was asked:


I have had a W1070 since a week ago Monday and it was pretty good. Unfortunately it doesn't come with 3D glasses so I didn't a chance to check out 3D.

Anyhow, I like it a lot but noticed a few things I'll mention a bit later that made me wonder if I should at least check the competition out....


So yesterday, I grabbed an Epson 3020 for boxing day price of $1249 Canadian. I fired it up and noticed right away it was super bright in comparison to the

W1070. I mean, it was night and day, especially when I hooked it up to my PC. It was almost an LED-like experience it was bright! The trade-off, however,

was the blacks were slightly elevated on the Epson in comparison. The difference was barely noticeable but I figured it had a lot to do with the brightness.

It seemed like every comparable mode setting on the Epson was brighter than the BenQ by default. The funny thing was, the difference in black level was

negligible in comparison to the bright pop it had. In all honesty, the Epson definitely seemed like the machine to get if you were into videogames or

animated movies that require a nice bright image. in terms of Home Theater, I think the BenQ is a bit better because of the slightly better ANSI contrast

(less washed out blacks on white/black mixed scenes) and it just seemed to be softer on the eyes in movie/cinema mode in the dark.


Moving right along, the 3020 is HUGE in comparison to the W1070, but the zoom, focus, and horizontal keystone knobs were so amazing and easy to use.

The throw distance on this thing is quite a bit larger... yet even at 3 feet away from the W1070, the Epson had much more pop and had just as sharp an image.

In terms of sound, the Epson is super quiet in ECO mode and still pretty quiet (in comparison) in Normal mode. In fact, you can hardly hear it in ECO mode!

I was surprised that, instead of taking almost 2 minutes for the fan to turn off after powering off, the Epson 's fan shut off within 10 seconds. I never got the

impression this unit was hot. Funny enough, the Epson take quite a bit longer to power up.


In terms of Menu... gotta say I preferred the Epson's layout and expanded features (much more flexible than the W1070). I'm able to adjust the colour saturation!

It has quite a suite of convenience features (eg: 10 memory presets for settings) and the standard user adjustments are easier to understand. It's also got

some pretty advanced setting options but I'm not familiar with those, although I checked out some settings here: http://www.projectorreviews.com/epson/home-cinema-3020/calibration.php 

and they worked pretty nicely. There's no ISF or Lens Shift like the W1070 has. Still, what it does have works well and brings out a really nice image.


3D is pretty good on this machine (comes with 2 glasses). Unfortunately, I have nothing on the W1070 to compare it to (no glasses). I had to look real hard to find

any hint of cross-talk. The thing that blew me away was how bright the 3D was! Seems the brightest 3D brightness was as bright if not brighter than the brightest

non-3D setting on the BenQ. Further, the Iris kicks in if you wish for 3D.


In terms of motion, I don't know why but it seemed a whole lot smoother on the 3020 than the W1070. I'm not talking soap-opera effect or anything, it's just that

things seemed much more fluid which really caught me off guard. I gotta say, I find this one of the things that I really like about this projector. Oh, and I noticed

rainbows on my W1070, especially when I moved my head across the screen (or ate potato chips). There was none of that on the Epson.


So, for me, the verdict is the $400 more (due to the special $849 on the W1070) is worth it for the Epson. I really like the W1070, but I think it's so true that the epson

is a nice package. To me, the epson handles the 3 things I really want to use my projector for:

1. Games

2. Animated shows / movies (I'm into japanese Anime)

3. Regular Television viewing.


It's pretty good for movies too (I checked out Prometheus and Batman and, despite the slightly elevated blacks, it was more grey than dark brown like my W1070).

The iris worked well for these scenes... but sometimes scenes that are ansi-contrast intensive were slightly washed out... but not unlike my W1070 which did

the same thing only slightly better but with less detail.


----------



## apex82

Awesome post. I am confused as to why you are using tri def though...


----------



## TurboTronix

Where did you get the Epson from?


----------



## mekret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maintman*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/810#post_22752261
> 
> 
> That's no joke! The brightness definitely drops off way too much in 3d mode. Even on a smaller hp screen, I could not watch The Amazing Spiderman due to how dim it was.
> 
> RLBURNSIDE - Just curious, what size/gain is the screen you're using with the 1070?



Not sure about the Acer, but the brightness on the 1070 in 3D is perfect for me. The 2D on the other hand is too bright for me. (Economic+BenQ Glasses+Off White Wall+120")


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/840#post_22752992
> 
> 
> Not sure about the Acer, but the brightness on the 1070 in 3D is perfect for me. The 2D on the other hand is too bright for me. (Economic+BenQ Glasses+Off White Wall+120")



There seems to be something wrong regarding the brightness being too dim. Most of the reviews state that this is a very bright projector with very good motion handling. Projector reviews on their gaming blog said that it was very bright.

http://www.projectorreviews.com/game-projector-blog/review-benq-w1070.html


----------



## racprops

I am shopping for the Epson 3010 and only can find the 3020...


Is the 3020 the new upgraded version of the 3010?


Rich


Found my answer:



You are here: Home / Projector / Epson Powerlite 3020 vs Powerlite 3010, 5010, and 5020

Epson Powerlite 3020 vs Powerlite 3010, 5010, and 5020

December 24, 2012 By Mudzakir Walad


What is the difference between Epson Home Cinema 3020 and the 3010? The main difference is the color brightness and white brightness where the Epson 3020 has 2300 lumens and the 3010 features 2200 lumens. The brightness means color light output, while the white brightness for white light output.


The Epson 3020 also adds RF 3D Glasses that is a lightweight, rechargeable and fully adjustable glasses allow for eye-popping 3D entertainment. Two pairs of RF 3D glasses included and this is all you need for exciting 3D.


Well I just bought the last 3010 in Phoenix AZ.


As they have been covered so well in two threads here I can see no reason to do another.


----------



## maintman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nambit*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/840#post_22752467
> 
> 
> So, for me, the verdict is the $400 more (due to the special $849 on the W1070) is worth it for the Epson. I really like the W1070, but I think it's so true that the epson
> 
> is a nice package. To me, the epson handles the 3 things I really want to use my projector for:
> 
> 1. Games
> 
> 2. Animated shows / movies (I'm into japanese Anime)
> 
> 3. Regular Television viewing.
> 
> It's pretty good for movies too (I checked out Prometheus and Batman and, despite the slightly elevated blacks, it was more grey than dark brown like my W1070).
> 
> The iris worked well for these scenes... but sometimes scenes that are ansi-contrast intensive were slightly washed out... but not unlike my W1070 which did
> 
> the same thing only slightly better but with less detail.



I guess the only warning I would throw out there regarding gaming on an Epson 3020 or 5020 is that their lag numbers are supposed to be not so great compared to some of the competition. I would consider trying a 5020 if it had good lag times and frame interpolation in 3d. But alas, it doesn't and so here I still am using a Viewsonic pro8200 and Acer H5360 until a miracle happens and I can find a machine with trade-offs that I can live with.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maintman*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/840#post_22753626
> 
> 
> I guess the only warning I would throw out there regarding gaming on an Epson 3020 or 5020 is that their lag numbers are supposed to be not so great compared to some of the competition. I would consider trying a 5020 if it had good lag times and frame interpolation in 3d. But alas, it doesn't and so here I still am using a Viewsonic pro8200 and Acer H5360 until a miracle happens and I can find a machine with trade-offs that I can live with.



The lag time on the Epson will no be as good as the Benq. That being said the Epson is a very good projector. It all depends on how important gaming is to you.


----------



## Nambit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/840#post_22753688
> 
> 
> The lag time on the Epson will no be as good as the Benq. That being said the Epson is a very good projector. It all depends on how important gaming is to you.



Actually, the lag times are pretty good on it. You have to turn the projector to fast processing (kinda like a game mode)

and it's pretty suitable. I had no issues with it so far.
http://www.projectorreviews.com/epson/home-cinema-3020/index.php#special 

50ms is fine for me.


Still, as I said in my shootout between those 2, it's more of a preference thing. If not for the rainbow effects that got worse

for me (and I never imagined I'd be hit by this) as well as the punch in picture, I might have saved the $400 and kept the W1070.

It's still a great projector... but the rainbow effects eventually lead to a sense of judder for me (and the odd headache).

I also forgot to point out that the epson might have similar black levels after all... it's just that I have the projector kinda close

to the screen. The shadow detail on it, however, is much better, regardless.


I'm just a guy with his first projector, by the way, so I'm not exactly the best person to review. I was waiting for Art Freidman to

get his hands on it (damned amazing reviews) but it's taking too long and my 14 days return policy are running out.


Oh, and I got the Epson at Future Shop for the person who asked. I'm happy (although a 5020 would even be better!







).


----------



## tyee

If anyone has tips for playing SBS, I would appreciate it. I can't seem to get any 3D when set at 720p/60 resolution using Stereoscopic player. I'm using Intel on board GPU (HD4000) and noticed under it's properties-Monitor Type it says Generic Monitor. I think that means no drivers are installed for the Benq. I went to Benq's site and can find no drivers for this unit. Any suggestions??


Update - Everything seems to work fine at 1080/60i, but that's it. Why not 720/60p?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nambit*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/840#post_22753782
> 
> 
> Actually, the lag times are pretty good on it. You have to turn the projector to fast processing (kinda like a game mode)
> 
> and it's pretty suitable. I had no issues with it so far.
> http://www.projectorreviews.com/epson/home-cinema-3020/index.php#special
> 
> 50ms is fine for me.
> 
> Still, as I said in my shootout between those 2, it's more of a preference thing. If not for the rainbow effects that got worse
> 
> for me (and I never imagined I'd be hit by this) as well as the punch in picture, I might have saved the $400 and kept the W1070.
> 
> It's still a great projector... but the rainbow effects eventually lead to a sense of judder for me (and the odd headache).
> 
> I also forgot to point out that the epson might have similar black levels after all... it's just that I have the projector kinda close
> 
> to the screen. The shadow detail on it, however, is much better, regardless.
> 
> I'm just a guy with his first projector, by the way, so I'm not exactly the best person to review. I was waiting for Art Freidman to
> 
> get his hands on it (damned amazing reviews) but it's taking too long and my 14 days return policy are running out.
> 
> Oh, and I got the Epson at Future Shop for the person who asked. I'm happy (although a 5020 would even be better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).



I can totally understand it if you are experiencing the RBE. The 5020 is a good alternative for those who see RBE and you got the Epson at a great price.


----------



## Nambit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/840#post_22754010
> 
> 
> I can totally understand it if you are experiencing the RBE. The 5020 is a good alternative for those who see RBE and you got the Epson at a great price.



Yeah... the RBE was getting worse as the days went by. I was actually forward to trying the W1080 when it came out, but after what I experienced, I realized I

can't handle DLP as good as I thought. I think it's my glasses prescription too as it seems I didn't have any RBE when I took the glasses off.


5020? That's mighty expensive man! 3020 is good enough as an alternative.










Glad to see all you guys are enjoying this nice projector though. It really is a keeper at $849 for those who can handle it. BenQ did a superb job at releasing

a quality projector for a very inexpensive price. I really like the form factor and weight. Now I gotta rig this monster 3020 beast on the ceiling and hope it doesn't

fall on my head.


----------



## huskervet

Thanks a bunch for this info. I have the Epson 3020 but was considering taking it back and getting the cheaper BenQ1070. The 3020 is great but being the first projector and not having any DLP's to compare it to I was hoping the BenQ would be a little better on motion.


----------



## scotty144




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyee*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/840#post_22753966
> 
> 
> If anyone has tips for playing SBS, I would appreciate it. I can't seem to get any 3D when set at 720p/60 resolution using Stereoscopic player. I'm using Intel on board GPU (HD4000) and noticed under it's properties-Monitor Type it says Generic Monitor. I think that means no drivers are installed for the Benq. I went to Benq's site and can find no drivers for this unit. Any suggestions??
> 
> Update - Everything seems to work fine at 1080/60i, but that's it. Why not 720/60p?



I too was frustrated that I couldn't get all my SBS files to play. I just set my media player to output [email protected] and everything works now!


----------



## racprops

Well this will most likely be my final report: Here.


Bought the Epson 3010 at Best Buy for $929.00.


After a little connection problems, I got is working and we have been watching Prometheus 3D and wow...


A side Note even with HDMI this projector has color level and tint controls...and once selected they drop down to a single control bar almost completely out of the pictures so you can see what your adjusting...everything I wanted...


After my experience with the BenQ MW516 I got the feeling it is a touch on the cheap side. It would start green and then after a few seconds the red would come up and we got flesh tone.


It also had a problem I only saw with the Infocus X1, a reaction to bright scenes, where it would black out for a second of two...


Overall I am NOT impressed with BenQ.


Rich


----------



## Devedander

Damn.. just when this was shaping up to be a budget killer 3D PJ solution too...


----------



## Mani4

Arrived today: my 120" screen and W1070. Have just finished putting up the screen and now is the time to test the pj.


More details soon......


----------



## Nambit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Devedander*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/840#post_22755488
> 
> 
> Damn.. just when this was shaping up to be a budget killer 3D PJ solution too...



What are you talking about? It's still a great 3D projector, budget or no budget. In my case, I had issues with rainbows and if I didn't pick up the 3020, I wouldn't have noticed the subtle differences.

For $849, it's still a no brainer for most of you guys. It would have been even more of a killer if it did include 3D glasses, though... but that's asking too much at the price.


----------



## mintchris

Anyone upgrading to this from a HD66/3DXL combo? I am looking at this strictly as a 3d projector and want to know if its going to be

an upgrade from the 3d I get from the HD66.


----------



## albero67

I am actually upgrading from the HD66. Bought the w1070 at Visual Apex. ETA is end of December, but I expect it will be early January. Bought the Epson 3020 but brought it back the next day. Too big, throw distance was not right for my room and had a dead pixel right away. I will post some info once I received the w1070.


----------



## awest74

So I got the saisonic and the 3dtv corp glasses and I dont agree with previous reviews. I can see about the same amout of red flash with both sets. I have 2 saisonics and 4 3dtv ones and have tried all on mulitple 3d movies and games. I see a slight, very slight, red tint in the borders of 2.35 formatted movies. Its not distracting at all, to the point where I wont be shelling out extra money for the benq ones unless they get stellar reviews. I do think the 3dtv ones are slightly more comfortable and dont require you to cycle through frequencies like the saisonics, but the differences are very minor. I have asked many people to try both and there hasnt been a clear winner.


Also, for those that dont think its bright enough, are you watching it on the front lawn at noon? I have watched avatar, prometheus, tangled and brave in 3d, plus played black ops and motorstorm 3d on a cheap pull down 90" screen ( waiting on my jamestown 130") and it is fine in 3d on eco mode and better on normal. I am not saying you need an ND filter or anything but details are visible on dark screens, I even moved to 49 on brightness setting from 50 to get better darks. I do prefer the smart eco mode and dont notice any yo-yo effect. I am watching in a man cave, but havent blocked out the basement windows for day time gaming and have no problems.


I've aslo logged many hours on black ops II and the lag time is great, much better than my other 3 tvs. ( sony LCOS, sony LCD, samsung LCD)


I dont have an HTPC, but for PS3 and TV I cant tell you all how happy I am with this PJ after over 150 hours.


----------



## racprops

And another problem with HDMI...


The blasted plugs are very fussy...I fear that they are too small and fine for a sure connection, I have had some problems with them being fussy and not making a good connection every time.


I note that a few of the projectors come with support plug holders to help keep them locked in solid...never need extra holders for any other connection...will I guess the thumb screws of a VGA Cable counts as support but they are stock with them, the projector did not off a extra support for them.


I also find that the Epson does NOT take total control when a HDMI cable is plugged in..unlike the BenQ.


I had to get tech support to help me get a picture off my computer..it was much more like a dual monitor setup. (which I have never done before...)


Interesting.


Rich


----------



## Devedander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nambit*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/840#post_22755683
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? It's still a great 3D projector, budget or no budget. In my case, I had issues with rainbows and if I didn't pick up the 3020, I wouldn't have noticed the subtle differences.
> 
> For $849, it's still a no brainer for most of you guys. It would have been even more of a killer if it did include 3D glasses, though... but that's asking too much at the price.



Well considering the feedback seems that it's worth $400 more than it's sale price (which makes it only a little more than it's non sale price) I don't see how this can be a budget killer PJ... I consider the budget killer label to be something that applies to a product that is a slam dunk performance wise for it's price point relative to the competition...


Really tempted though... NCIX return policy is kind of scary though... espeically considering they don't cover dead pixels... wonder how long it will be before a similar sale price post tax comes up from a normal US distributor...


----------



## Devedander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *awest74*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/840#post_22756070
> 
> 
> So I got the saisonic and the 3dtv corp glasses and I dont agree with previous reviews. I can see about the same amout of red flash with both sets. I have 2 saisonics and 4 3dtv ones and have tried all on mulitple 3d movies and games. I see a slight, very slight, red tint in the borders of 2.35 formatted movies. Its not distracting at all, to the point where I wont be shelling out extra money for the benq ones unless they get stellar reviews. I do think the 3dtv ones are slightly more comfortable and dont require you to cycle through frequencies like the saisonics, but the differences are very minor. I have asked many people to try both and there hasnt been a clear winner.
> 
> Also, for those that dont think its bright enough, are you watching it on the front lawn at noon? I have watched avatar, prometheus, tangled and brave in 3d, plus played black ops and motorstorm 3d on a cheap pull down 90" screen ( waiting on my jamestown 130") and it is fine in 3d on eco mode and better on normal. I am not saying you need an ND filter or anything but details are visible on dark screens, I even moved to 49 on brightness setting from 50 to get better darks. I do prefer the smart eco mode and dont notice any yo-yo effect. I am watching in a man cave, but havent blocked out the basement windows for day time gaming and have no problems.
> 
> I've aslo logged many hours on black ops II and the lag time is great, much better than my other 3 tvs. ( sony LCOS, sony LCD, samsung LCD)
> 
> I dont have an HTPC, but for PS3 and TV I cant tell you all how happy I am with this PJ after over 150 hours.



So I am curious about the whole red tint issue... one thing I wish this had was a connector to allow an external sychronizer so as to not have to use DLP Link... can you give more detail about the red flash and where and how much it shows up? Is it one of those things you really ahve to look for every time or is it one of those things you can't stop seeing once you see it...


----------



## zombie10k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Devedander*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/840#post_22756435
> 
> 
> So I am curious about the whole red tint issue... one thing I wish this had was a connector to allow an external sychronizer so as to not have to use DLP Link... can you give more detail about the red flash and where and how much it shows up? Is it one of those things you really ahve to look for every time or is it one of those things you can't stop seeing once you see it...



it's the glasses. I tested 1/2 dozen different DLP link glasses on the W7000 which uses red flash as well for the DLP signal. Certain glasses allow the red flash to leak through.


The 2 best I've tested were the Optoma ZD201's (flawless red flash performance in both lenses) and the TrueDepth 3D glasses which have larger frames, less expensive than the ZD201's, but allows a bit of red flash through on the right eye. It's very minimal and only obvious in an A/B comparison on my High Power screen.


BenQ's own glasses (both models) actually allowed the most red flash through the glasses. It's a shame because the new style BQ's are very comfortable and lightweight but do not perform as well as the ZD201's or the TrueDepth glasses.


----------



## rwestley

Looks like Benq will have two models available in the US the W1070 and the W1080. See below:

http://benq.us/news/10003837/1 



Seems like the only difference is that the 1080ST is a really short throw projector.


Benq 1070

http://www.benq.com/product/projector/w1070/specifications 



Benq 1080ST.


http://www.benq.com/product/projector/w1080st/specifications


----------



## scotty144




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zombie10k*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/840#post_22757144
> 
> 
> it's the glasses. I tested 1/2 dozen different DLP link glasses on the W7000 which uses red flash as well for the DLP signal. Certain glasses allow the red flash to leak through.
> 
> The 2 best I've tested were the Optoma ZD201's (flawless red flash performance in both lenses) and the TrueDepth 3D glasses which have larger frames, less expensive than the ZD201's, but allows a bit of red flash through on the right eye. It's very minimal and only obvious in an A/B comparison on my High Power screen.
> 
> BenQ's own glasses (both models) actually allowed the most red flash through the glasses. It's a shame because the new style BQ's are very comfortable and lightweight but do not perform as well as the ZD201's or the TrueDepth glasses.



What in your opinion are the best overall 3d glasses? comfort, brightness,contrast etc. I bought 2 of the Benq glasses from Costco but don't find them very comfortable at all. A friend purchased a no name set off ebay and they were much more comfortable but the picture was quite a bit darker than the Benq's


----------



## Bassoli

Hi guys.. first post here.


So.. i used to have a Sanyo Z3 years ago but got a bit hungry for trying out projector again since they seemed to have come a long way since i used my Z3.

I have to admit that when i got the W1070 i wasn't as impressed as i hoped i would be. Might be user errors tho..


First of all, i find the contrast to be extremely bad?? In dark scenes its great, but in brighter scenes they are washed out flat and contrast less.

I also hoped that it would be usable in my bright room at daylight or not to bright lamps on.. but as you can see in my picture its really not.


I have to add that i don't have a high-end screen.. don't know how much that can kill contrast and brightness.


So without bashing the w1070.. i was just wondering if you could advice if the Epson EH-TW5910 might have been a better choice for me?

It has 20:000 in contrast and 2100 lumen? I have a few more days to decide and still be able to exchange projector.


Heres a picture.. at least the kids are happy =P

 


Thankful for any help deciding.


----------



## mekret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bassoli*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/840#post_22761269
> 
> 
> i find the contrast to be extremely bad?? In dark scenes its great, but in brighter scenes they are washed out flat and contrast less.



That's happening because the projector is bright. Going with a brighter projector will make it worse.


----------



## Devedander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bassoli*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/840#post_22761269
> 
> 
> Hi guys.. first post here.
> 
> So.. i used to have a Sanyo Z3 years ago but got a bit hungry for trying out projector again since they seemed to have come a long way since i used my Z3.
> 
> I have to admit that when i got the W1070 i wasn't as impressed as i hoped i would be. Might be user errors tho..
> 
> First of all, i find the contrast to be extremely bad?? In dark scenes its great, but in brighter scenes they are washed out flat and contrast less.
> 
> I also hoped that it would be usable in my bright room at daylight or not to bright lamps on.. but as you can see in my picture its really not.
> 
> I have to add that i don't have a high-end screen.. don't know how much that can kill contrast and brightness.
> 
> So without bashing the w1070.. i was just wondering if you could advice if the Epson EH-TW5910 might have been a better choice for me?
> 
> It has 20:000 in contrast and 2100 lumen? I have a few more days to decide and still be able to exchange projector.
> 
> Heres a picture.. at least the kids are happy =P
> 
> 
> Thankful for any help deciding.



Did you turn on smart eco or whatever the dynamic iris thing is?


----------



## Bassoli

Hi

Yes i have tried all settings for the lamp, brightness, contrast.


----------



## rwestley

From the picture I don't think you will be happy with nearly any projector. Nearly all home projectors need a dark room to show the best contrast. I think it might be that you have expectations that cannot be met by most projectors. The reviews that that is a very bright projector with decent contrast and blacks in its price range. It will not equal a more expensive projector but it should be much better than your old Z3.


Did you try the projector in total darkness. The other alternative is to use a HP screen.


----------



## Jeratt

Well after rockin this baby for a couple weeks my only complaints are the RBE and the sharpness. My Hc3800 was way sharper. I notice that this one doesn't let me adjust the sharpness like the HC3800 did. It has an option for it but doesn't change anyting when I use it. However though I do enjoy that it's brighter so that kinda evens it out a bit. Plus it's $400 cheaper so that makes a big difference too. All and all a pretty damn good projector and happy with the decision over the HC4000.


----------



## Nambit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bassoli*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/840#post_22761269
> 
> 
> In dark scenes its great, but in brighter scenes they are washed out flat and contrast less.



I wrote about this earlier and folks didn't seem to get it when I referred to it as a higher ansi contrast scene. Basically when

there's more brightness or white, it washes out all the colours to a point where you get hit with a serious white crush. It's not

isolated to just the w1070 but probably any projector that uses a lamp. A brighter scene means the lamp light is raised for the

entire screen (almost like how backlight works for LED TV's that don't have local dimming). With the entire screen being hit with

the brighter light, it washes out the darker scenes and, further, it seems the elevated brighter colours (eg: white) crushes the

darker colours making it even harder to see those darker parts. It's why Plasma TV's tend to have better ansi-contrast (true contrast!)

than LCD/LED's because each pixel generates its own light. One reason cinema mode exists is because the lamp is dimmer which

allows better true contrast (and it's easier on the eyes). Only problem is, you need a dark room!


Now, I'm not sure about LCOS and Laser as I'm new to this stuff myself, but it seems these are the limitations of current projectors.

My 3020 crushes dark scenes unless I turn the lamp all the way down. Surprisingly, it's so bright it still has a nice image even when

I have all the lights on in my basement. Still, I think there's only so much that can be done to reduce the bleeding of light onto darker

content when brighter content simultaneously exists.


(Oh yeah, I failed to mention the words 'shadow detail' which probably would have made things make more sense)


----------



## rwestley

Did you use Smart Eco mode and turn off Brilliant color as suggested by Trusted Reviews?


See review and suggestions below:

http://www.trustedreviews.com/benq-w1070_Projector_review


----------



## raullopez1234

Im interested in this projector but I would like to know if anyone is using the tru-depth dlp link glasses for 3d.I own 4 pairs and I don't want to purchase any more glasses.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raullopez1234*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/870#post_22762384
> 
> 
> Im interested in this projector but I would like to know if anyone is using the tru-depth dlp link glasses for 3d.I own 4 pairs and I don't want to purchase any more glasses.



I don't own Tru-Depth dlp glasses but the reports on other threads suggest that they are one of the best ones to use with Benq projectors. Even better than the Benq's themselves. The reason is that the size blocks the red DLP flash.


----------



## raullopez1234

Thanks.I guess I'll wait for Arts review at projectorriviews to make my decision.benq w1070 or wait for the acer h6510bd to be released in the states.


----------



## tyee

Do those tru depth 3d glasses work at 24Hz/144Hz??


----------



## raullopez1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyee*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/870#post_22764159
> 
> 
> Do those tru depth 3d glasses work at 24Hz/144Hz??


. I have no idea ,all that I know is they work perfectly with 3d blu-ray movies.


----------



## mishari84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyee*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/870#post_22764159
> 
> 
> Do those tru depth 3d glasses work at 24Hz/144Hz??


No they dont, also their clone, 3Active glasses.


----------



## Elix

Can this projector be put in 120/144 Hz in 2D mode? Using HTPC, of course.


----------



## tyee

I couldn't put it in 120Hz mode. I tried but the image was all tearing horizontally throughout the full height of the screen. This was at a resolution shown in the manual too (1280x800). However after further reading, I think I need to create a custom resolution that has "reduced blanking" like the manual says. That should work but I don't want to use 1280x800 anyway so I'm not going to worry about it.


----------



## smokarz

So, what's the verdict so far on the W1070? A good buy?


Looking to upgrade from my Epson 8100. Thanks


----------



## kelvink

*Calling all owners*: I've started a *new thread over at the 3D talk area* to gather owner's confirmation on 144Hz compatible DLP-Link glasses that work with 1080p/24fps input mode.


All owner's input is appreciated.


----------



## juggernutz

So anyone tried a ND4 filter after all? What diameter is required please?


----------



## kelvink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/870#post_22766383
> 
> 
> So, what's the verdict so far on the W1070? A good buy?
> 
> Looking to upgrade from my Epson 8100. Thanks



I am owning both. Both have their merits.


Epson 8100:

Perhaps the most easiest projector around in terms of placement flexibility.
Very quiet, fan noise is very smooth and easily blends into the background


Benq W1070:

Perhaps one of the best valued projector around (does 2D well not just 3D)
Does 3D extremely well (no ghosting/cross-talk), even camera pans are very smooth in 3D (no frame lag between 2 eyes)


Comparison (nothing instrumented or measured):

The Benq colors beat my Epson big time, very obvious when I do A/B. I admit that I've never really calibrated the Epson (and I don't plan to), eyeballing tells me that Benq has more saturated colors, more please to the eyes
Both the Epson and Benq are very sharp, no one stands out in this category
Black Levels don't differ much
Both on ECO mode, brightness has no difference
Benq has better contrast to my eyes
Benq has whiter "Whites"
In my setup the Epson fills my 106" screen better than the Benq due to the longer throw therefore less barrow distortion
Fan noise wise, the Epson is less noticeable than the Benq. This is also due to the fact that the Benq is mounted right above the seating area whereas the Epson is resting on a shelf at about 5 ft behind the seating area. Also, the Benq has a tiny bit of high-pitch. But, this is in no way meaning that the Benq has unbearable fan noise. I am very critical on fan noise and I can say that the Benq is definitely not as bad as those DLP projectors meant for business/data use. I notice it, but it has more to do with my psychology rather as I always try to find the fan noise. Once I'm into a movie, the fan noise above me blends into the background. Also, the Epson would produce some extra sound (though not very noticeable) when it changes the iris, and Benq's fan noise is always consistent
The Benq has a small annoyance as when a new movie starts the image would start off with distorted colors for a second or so then "lock" back in, almost as if the colors need a second to get "tuned in"
Last and obviously, the Epson can't do 3D. Not only the Benq wins in this category, it wins with flying colors


----------



## coderguy

#8 and #9 are most likely the color wheel (fairly standard on a low-cost DLP), many DLP's do weird color things when the color wheel changes between 24p and 60hz content.


----------



## kelvink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/870#post_22766943
> 
> 
> #8 and #9 are most likely the color wheel (fairly standard on a low-cost DLP), many DLP's do weird color things when the color wheel changes between 24p and 60hz content.



This does remind me of the occasional rainbows that I see on the Benq, but only when I move my head fast or sway my view in an opposite direction from a moving bright spot.


----------



## gizmoclunky

I have the benq and can't fault it for the price.


----------



## smokarz

Thanks DavidK442 and Kelvink.

My first projector was an Optoma 720p DLP (HD60/65?) projector, it was very bright and loud but it did threw a pretty decent picture. I now have the Epson 8100, which is a very nice PJ for the price. However, the pixel fill and fast motion blur is starting to really bug me with LCD projectors. I am looking to move back to DLP, since I am not very sensitive to RBE. Even if the Optoma had RBE, I didn't notice it.


I don't have $2k-$3k for higher end DLP PJs, so this W1070 looks like it has some potential. The other affordable DLP pjs such as the Viewsonic, Acer, Mits, etc. do not have lenshift, which really is a deal killer in my basement room that's under 7ft tall. The vertical lenshift on this little PJ is very attractive.


Guess, I'll have to wait for further reviews


----------



## kelvink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/870#post_22767069
> 
> 
> Thanks DavidK442 and Kelvink.
> 
> My first projector was an Optoma 720p DLP (HD60/65?) projector, it was very bright and loud but it did threw a pretty decent picture. I now have the Epson 8100, which is a very nice PJ for the price. However, the pixel fill and fast motion blur is starting to really bug me with LCD projectors. I am looking to move back to DLP, since I am not very sensitive to RBE. Even if the Optoma had RBE, I didn't notice it.
> 
> I don't have $2k-$3k for higher end DLP PJs, so this W1070 looks like it has some potential. The other affordable DLP pjs such as the Viewsonic, Acer, Mits, etc. do not have lenshift, which really is a deal killer in my basement room that's under 7ft tall. The vertical lenshift on this little PJ is very attractive.
> 
> Guess, I'll have to wait for further reviews



You're quite welcome. Feel free to ask for my opinions on either the Epson 8100 or the Benq W1070.


If you don't care much about 3D, I suggest keep the money. In my case, my family doesn't care much on 3D, and even I get eye-sore and headaches when I watch too much 3D. Yet, I still plan to keep this benq due to an obvious increase in 2D picture quality. But, all things considered, this is not a significant upgrade over the Epson. So for me I may still keep the Epson as a second projector unless a good offer is presented.


----------



## smokarz

Thanks. I am not a fan of 3D. It also give me headaches.


----------



## Juan Samartegui

I can buy Benq W1070 or Mitsu HC4000 for about the same price, 750 €.


3D for me is not important at all, I want the best 2D performance projector between these two projectors.


HC4000 is one of the best projectors in his price range, but Benq W1070 claims to have 10.000:1 contrast and HC4000 is 4000:1 contrast. But less lumens in HC4000 maybe strectch the distance in blacks.


Someone can give some opinion about these two projectors in comparison?


Sorry for my poor english and thank you for the answer.


----------



## Yusuf.0088




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Juan Samartegui*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/870#post_22769268
> 
> 
> Benq W1070 claims to hace 10.000:1 contrast and HC4000 is 4000:1 contrast.
> 
> Someone can give some opinion about these two projectors in comparison?



You should go with HC4000 with no doubt. Don't look at passport characteristics, Mitsu's contrast much higher - *1180:1* ANSI vs *336:1* BenQ's ANSI contrast.
http://www.ixbt.com/dvd/mitsubishi-hc4000-3900-3200.shtml#ansi 
http://www.pconline.com.cn/projector/review/1211/3060242_3.html


----------



## Juan Samartegui




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yusuf.0088*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/870#post_22770042
> 
> 
> You should go with HC4000 with no doubt. Don't look at passport characteristics, Mitsu's contrast much higher - *1180:1* ANSI vs *336:1* BenQ's ANSI contrast.
> http://www.ixbt.com/dvd/mitsubishi-hc4000-3900-3200.shtml#ansi
> http://www.pconline.com.cn/projector/review/1211/3060242_3.html



Thank you very much for your answer and the links.










I will wait a couple of days until projectorreviews report, but I like the Mitsu a lot.


----------



## coderguy

Are you sure 3D has no importance, I used to think that as well but now I enjoy 3D...


----------



## johnsmith808

I wouldn't put too much weight on those ansi contrast numbers. That can vary greatly from tester to tester. However I did own the Mitsubishi hc4000 briefly and it looked very nice. Yet the Benq is also a dc3 chip dlp so the contrast should be similar.


If i was going for 2d only i would say that the Mitsubishi is a safer bet. However, 3d is pretty awesome on dlp projectors so make sure you won't regret not having it later.


----------



## sanderdvd

I see that '144Hz' comes by in this topic a few times. Does this little guy do Tripple Flash? Cannot imagine this because only ultra high end machines like the Sim2 3D-S support this real cinema technique........


----------



## Juan Samartegui




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/870#post_22770679
> 
> 
> I wouldn't put too much weight on those ansi contrast numbers. That can vary greatly from tester to tester. However I did own the Mitsubishi hc4000 briefly and it looked very nice. Yet the Benq is also a dc3 chip dlp so the contrast should be similar.
> 
> If i was going for 2d only i would say that the Mitsubishi is a safer bet. However, 3d is pretty awesome on dlp projectors so make sure you won't regret not having it later.



Thanks for the advice, I will think about it.


----------



## coderguy

It is impossible to say for sure which one has better contrast unless someone objectively measures it VERY VERY carefully and A/B's to ensure what they measured matches what their eyes saw. I would bet that the Mits hc4000 has better on/off than the Benq by a bit, you also cannot trust on/off measurements though. Sometimes if it is measured by the same person, you can trust them a little (sometimes, not always).


Another indicator of contrast (although not scientific, it's just a TREND indicator), is that how many lumens at WHAT wattage each projector produces in ECO modes (although this matters more if comparing two models in the same brand). However, if the wattage of the two projectors are the same, and they both have DC3, it is probably unlikely a significantly brighter DLP projector at the same price-point is producing higher on/off or ANSI contrast (being the Benq, so Mits should probably win). This is because they can't get the light pollution out of the DLP mirrors and there is some direct relationship to how much light there is, and they have to add more expensive components to make it handle light pollution in the mirrors and lens (and they can't with PJ's at this price).


The Benq has DC 3 and so does the Mits, the Benq is a much brighter projector indicating they opened up the light path more (but it is probably higher wattage too, so maybe not that much more).


That said, so far there hasn't been a projector that can measure as high in On/Off as the Mits for its' price, and Benq doesn't have a great history of high on/off or ansi contrast in their lower-priced projectors, so if I were a betting man, bets are on the Mits.


Still with 2D only for the Mits, I'd buy the Benq instead.


----------



## aftcomet

Will Playstation glasses works with this projector?


----------



## safe bobo

I just purchased this projector and got a bunch of questions.


1. It's easy for me to notice the RBE since it's new to me. Will I adapt to it over time?


2.I entered the ISF mode and chose night. Is this really just meant for the actual pros to tinker with? All settings are blank...At first I was assuming this was a pre-calibrated setting meant for dedicated dark rooms? This is not a pre-calibrated mode right?


3. In the manual economic and smart eco are different. economic is 30% savings and eco smart is 70%? I originally thought economic was just setting the lamp to it's lowest setting at all times. I should leave it at eco smart and turn off brilliant colours for the easiest nicest image?


4. For movies 1080p and 2d, what's the best HZ to set the projector at? 24hz? 120hz? Does nvidia automatically have 24hz in the settings, or would I add a custom resolution like 23.967 for example...whats the exact number?


5. For the best blacks, I would want to keep the throw distance as far as possible and use zoom in as close...(not digital zoom)? Is there an actual nd2 filter that will work for this projector?


6.What's the best 3d glasses for this projector? What's the best bang for buck 3d glasses that will work with this(ebay)? So all 3d content must be with the PC and nvidia? Can't use 3d on ps3, or xbox? I would have to aqquire a 3d movie to watch 3d...can't just convert a 2d movie into 3d like the epson 3020?


7" If the resolution is 16:9 and the movie you are watching is super wide so you have those black bars on top and bottom....are there any projectors out there, where there is absolutely no light(as in ink black) on those black bars when your room is all black and your screen is matte white?


----------



## mishari84

I have W1070, and I am not very satisfied with 2D. For 3D, I can not have quality glasses like Optoma ZD201. That is why I am considering Mits HC4000.


----------



## aftcomet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/900#post_22771782
> 
> 
> I have W1070, and I am not very satisfied with 2D. For 3D, I can not have quality glasses like Optoma ZD201. That is why I am considering Mits HC4000.



So an HC4000 is better than this?? I'm surprised because they're at similar price points but the 1070 is 2 years newer.


----------



## Elix

You may disregard these reviews if you want but Kraine reviewed both Mitsubishi HC4000 and BenQ W1070. Here're his numbers:

*Mitsubishi HC4000*

Low lamp brilliant color off: 391.7 lumens

Brilliant color on low light: 474 lumens

High brilliant color lamp off: 457.7 lumens

Brilliant color on top lamp: 536.7 lumens

Black value at 00 IRE: 0.05 lux

Contrast: 2900:1

*BenQ W1070*

High contrast 2967:1 lamp black value 0.23

Contrast 4247:1 lamp low black value 0.11

2882:1 Contrast smart eco

High brightness 683 lux lamp 1662 lumens

Low brightness light 500 lux 1216 lumens

Brightness 678 lux smart eco fashion 1650 lumens



So coderguy's assumption that Mits' black level is lower should be true. The contrast is comparable.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aftcomet*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/900#post_22771793
> 
> 
> So an HC4000 is better than this?? I'm surprised because they're at similar price points but the 1070 is 2 years newer.



Just because its newer doesn't mean better. A projector 5 years ago can still have a better lens and build and be the same price as a newer projector with cheaper parts and a plastic lens.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/900#post_22771782
> 
> 
> I have W1070, and I am not very satisfied with 2D. For 3D, I can not have quality glasses like Optoma ZD201. That is why I am considering Mits HC4000.



Did you true the new Eco mode and turn off Brilliant Color. This was suggested in one of the removes to improve picture quality and contrast.


----------



## smokarz

Anyone knows when this will be available in the US?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/900#post_22772537
> 
> 
> Anyone knows when this will be available in the US?



It should be available any day now. It will be shown at CES next week.


----------



## johnsmith808

Just remember also that dlp chip tech is getting very old. Dc3 has been around forever. The only new part is that it is a cheap 1080p dc3 chip on a cheap 3d projector.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/900#post_22773162
> 
> 
> Just remember also that dlp chip tech is getting very old. Dc3 has been around forever. The only new part is that it is a cheap 1080p dc3 chip on a cheap 3d projector.




I am not sure I under the point. No one is claiming this is a 'break through' projector.


It seems attractive for the features and price.


----------



## kelvink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *safe bobo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/900#post_22771728
> 
> 
> I just purchased this projector and got a bunch of questions.
> 
> 4. For movies 1080p and 2d, what's the best HZ to set the projector at? 24hz? 120hz? Does nvidia automatically have 24hz in the settings, or would I add a custom resolution like 23.967 for example...whats the exact number?


Sounds like you're using an HTPC. 1080p60Hz (standard timing) would be the best for 2D.


> Quote:
> 6.What's the best 3d glasses for this projector? What's the best bang for buck 3d glasses that will work with this(ebay)? So all 3d content must be with the PC and nvidia? Can't use 3d on ps3, or xbox? I would have to aqquire a 3d movie to watch 3d...can't just convert a 2d movie into 3d like the epson 3020?


3D on Xbox is confirmed working. For glasses that work with this Benq, check out this thread .


> Quote:
> 7" If the resolution is 16:9 and the movie you are watching is super wide so you have those black bars on top and bottom....are there any projectors out there, where there is absolutely no light(as in ink black) on those black bars when your room is all black and your screen is matte white?


You would need an anamorphic lens to "morph" the projector output to either expand horizontally or squeeze vertically. Very complicated setup. The easiest is to do screen masking. Example: Without Masking . With Masking


----------



## johnsmith808




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/900#post_22773332
> 
> 
> I am not sure I under the point. No one is claiming this is a 'break through' projector.
> 
> It seems attractive for the features and price.



Yes you did misunderstand my post. I was just referring to how older dlp pj's can look better than this one because dlp tech had made no advancements in a longtime. Yes this pj is a great deal being the lowest priced 1080p 3d dc3 dlp pj around.


----------



## Devedander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kelvink*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/900#post_22773828
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're using an HTPC. 1080p60Hz (standard timing) would be the best for 2D.
> 
> 3D on Xbox is confirmed working. For glasses that work with this Benq, check out this thread .
> 
> You would need an anamorphic lens to "morph" the projector output to either expand horizontally or squeeze vertically. Very complicated setup. The easiest is to do screen masking. Example: Without Masking . With Masking



How did you get the movie to show on the bottom of the screen like that?


----------



## aftcomet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/900#post_22774405
> 
> 
> Yes you did misunderstand my post. I was just referring to how older dlp pj's can look better than this one because dlp tech had made no advancements in a longtime. Yes this pj is a great deal being the lowest priced 1080p 3d dc3 dlp pj around.



But isn't DLP supposed to be better than 3LCD?


----------



## Greg Flowers

Looks like it is finally available in the US. I would expect more places to add it in the next few days. I thought it may become available today or tomorrow because the Canadian deals seem like they all end today. You can still get it at NCIX from Canada for $850US though today only. It doesn't look like it will be as cheap here in the US, at least not at first.


Visual Apex $1099
http://www.visualapex.com/BenQ/Projector-Specifications.asp?For-The=W1070 


New Egg $1299
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824014321&Tpk=BenQ%20W1070


----------



## Greg Flowers

Also:

AGI $979
https://www.audiogeneral.com/shoppingCart/viewOrder.php 


PC Connection $1175
http://www.pcconnection.com/IPA/Shop/Product/Detail.htm?sku=15114431&cac=Result


----------



## smokarz

Wow....I hope those prices come down pretty soon.


$1200-$1300, I think there are several better/proven choices around.


----------



## aftcomet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/900#post_22775058
> 
> 
> Wow....I hope those prices come down pretty soon.
> 
> $1200-$1300, I think there are several better/proven choices around.



Like what?


----------



## Greg Flowers

Yeah its a little dissapointing. Its MSRP is $999 and its street price is higher. Mabey it will come down quickly when the bigger places like Amazon stock it.


----------



## aftcomet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Greg Flowers*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/900#post_22775128
> 
> 
> Yeah its a little dissapointing. Its MSRP is $999 and its street price is higher. Mabey it will come down quickly when the bigger places like Amazon stock it.



I thought it was $1099.


----------



## albero67

It is also on benq.us shop now, $ 1,099 but msrp 1,399 according to the benq shop. So I am not sure if 999 was ever the official msrp in the US.

I bought it on Visualapex a few weeks ago. It was supposed to ship on December 28th. Just called them and it's still on backorder even though visualapex changed the status on their website from eta end of December to available.


----------



## aftcomet

How would it compare to an Epson 3020?


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aftcomet*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/900#post_22775087
> 
> 
> Like what?




HD3300, and some 2D oldies like the 8350 or HC4000.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Greg Flowers*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/900#post_22774888
> 
> 
> Looks like it is finally available in the US. I would expect more places to add it in the next few days. I thought it may become available today or tomorrow because the Canadian deals seem like they all end today. You can still get it at NCIX from Canada for $850US though today only. It doesn't look like it will be as cheap here in the US, at least not at first.
> 
> Visual Apex $1099
> http://www.visualapex.com/BenQ/Projector-Specifications.asp?For-The=W1070
> 
> New Egg $1299
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824014321&Tpk=BenQ%20W1070




Newegg MSRP is $1699 btw...too funny.


----------



## Amber Ale

$1699 are they crazy?


Edit: Oh I see list price of $1300


----------



## kelvink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Devedander*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/900#post_22774521
> 
> 
> How did you get the movie to show on the bottom of the screen like that?


The image position doesn't change. The electric screen goes up a bit (bringing the bottom black border up) and the Mask (black foam boards attached to another electric screen) comes down and stops at a pre-programmed position.


----------



## Greg Flowers

All of the early press releases stated that this projector would hit the North American markets with an MSRP of $999 US. You can still easily find them if you look. That was what was supposed to make this projector particularly special. It was to be the very first 1080p 3d projector sub $1000. Now its essentially the same price as the established Optoma HD33. I'll still get one because it has a shorter throw range than the Optoma which works better in my setup. It did come out in Canada for under $999 US. So in fact they didn't lie. Its just a tad more expensive in the US than many of us originally thought it would be. Not a deal breaker by any means.


----------



## TurboTronix

Just bought the Epson 3020 for 1200$ and its like dead silent, I can't hear the fan at all. The 3D is amazing and the 1080p content is breath taking. I don't know how the noise level, 3D and 1080p is on the Benq in comparison but I am very very happy with the Epson 3020 so far. It came with two rechargeable 3D glasses.


----------



## Sonyad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Devedander*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/900#post_22774521
> 
> 
> How did you get the movie to show on the bottom of the screen like that?




If you compare the pictures side by side an note the background, the screen has been raised to line up with the movie.


----------



## blee0120

I was gonna pull the trigger on one when it hit the US, but until I can get one for $850 or less, I'm not. Too high right now, I'm sure it will come down in 2-3 months like the W7000 did


----------



## aftcomet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TurboTronix*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/930#post_22775659
> 
> 
> Just bought the Epson 3020 for 1200$ and its like dead silent, I can't hear the fan at all. The 3D is amazing and the 1080p content is breath taking. I don't know how the noise level, 3D and 1080p is on the Benq in comparison but I am very very happy with the Epson 3020 so far. It came with two rechargeable 3D glasses.



So how do you think it compares to the W1070?


----------



## latexii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aftcomet*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/930#post_22775885
> 
> 
> So how do you think it compares to the W1070?



That's what i wanna hear also.. I was thinking swap my 3010 -> w1070.. just wondering is it good deal or not.


----------



## Thunder_God_Thor

Well I got tired of waiting for Art's review







of this PJ and decided to just go for it and ordered one (didn't wanna miss the $850 sale pricing). All that time saving and preparing to buy a Viewsonic Pro8200 and I end up getting this BenQ







Ordered a Draper Grey Accuscreen to compensate for ambient light in the room where Im putting this to help out so hopefully that works out as well. Im hoping the 2D performance of this PJ is on par with the VS Pro8200 and Ill be happy since that was the PJ I was going to end up getting and the 3D aspect will just be a bonus to have for myself.


Will report back how the PJ works out for me


----------



## Bassoli

Anyone mind sharing your settings? I know i cant rip them straight off, but as starting point. Brightness, contrast, gamma, sharpness, noisereduction, and so on..


----------



## safe bobo

Why is this cheaper in Canada than in the States? Is this benq a Canadian company?


----------



## Amber Ale




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanab*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/810#post_22742724
> 
> 
> Check the fine print on their Return policy...NCIX.com offers a 15-day Satisfaction Guarantee on many items that we sell. But read this... Satisfaction Guarantee excludes CRT monitors, LCD monitors, netbooks, notebook computers, mobile PCs, mobile phones, handhelds, PDAs, digital cameras (and accessories), *projectors* (and accessories), so it looks like if you buy it you own it, Even if it doesn't work out for you. Only returnable if DOA. Better wait for Amazon or a better US supplier with more purchaser friendly retailer. That price is tempting but if it doesn't work in my installation or I don't like the picture quality you are stuck with it.



I think it's worth the risk with such a big price difference. I'm checking the other projectors on the site among other things to see if it's cheaper to import, weird.


Edit: so there is the us site http://us.ncix.com and the ca site http://ncix.com ?


W1070 isn't on the us ncix site, only a bundle of the w710st.


This reminds me of the whole catleap monitor thing.


----------



## safe bobo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kelvink*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/900#post_22773828
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're using an HTPC. 1080p60Hz (standard timing) would be the best for 2D.
> 
> 3D on Xbox is confirmed working. For glasses that work with this Benq, check out this thread .
> 
> You would need an anamorphic lens to "morph" the projector output to either expand horizontally or squeeze vertically. Very complicated setup. The easiest is to do screen masking. Example: Without Masking . With Masking



Yes I am using a PC that is connected to the projector. I thought with an LCD projector, since films are recorded at 24fps, you would want the refresh rate of the lcd to be 24hz or multiples such as 48hz, so there would be less of a tearing effect? Wouldn't this be the same with DLP? Is 60hz the best for watching movies on this specific projector? What's all that 144hz 120hz talk then?


Okay it's cool that there are projectors out there that squeeze out those black borders if u need to b/c some movies aspect ratios are that wide....but are there any projectors out there that can have blacks so black even without that feature that it looks like it has that? Even when displaying a bright scene?


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Amber Ale*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/930#post_22776248
> 
> 
> I think it's worth the risk with such a big price difference. I'm checking the other projectors on the site among other things to see if it's cheaper to import, weird.



I agree, But what about warranty?


That may be a problem.


Rew


----------



## rwestley

There seems something wrong with the price being asked in the US. The Benq press release states that the M.A.P for the W1070 is about $1,000 and the W1080STP is $1,299. If the press release is correct the projector should sell for less that the M.A.P.


See press release below:

http://info.benq.us/blog/bid/253776/BenQ-America-previews-CES-2013


----------



## TurboTronix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aftcomet*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/930#post_22775885
> 
> 
> So how do you think it compares to the W1070?



I don't know since I never actually used the 1070 but as per www.projectorcentral.com the Epson 3020 is 2nd place and the Benq 1070 is 7th for 3D projectors.


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TurboTronix*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/930#post_22776327
> 
> 
> I don't know since I never actually used the 1070 but as per www.projectorcentral.com the Epson 3020 is 2nd place and the Benq 1070 is 7th for 3D projectors.



Keep in mind that this pj requires the newer 144Hz refresh 3d glasses, which are only now becoming available. So earlier reviews may be somewhat tilted in the wrong direction.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/930#post_22776808
> 
> 
> I don't know what sort criteria was used for this but it certainly wasn't image quality. Definately a misleading list of random names.



No kidding. when I was looking to chose a projector out of curiosity since Panasonic really disappointed me in lack of perfect blacks on their plasmas and dropped the ball in following Kuro's footsteps, I decided to check out this forum and read all the stuff. For me, motion and 3D are more important, and although the Epsons seem to have a bit better blacks, the contrast isn't much different, and for sure the 2D motion is better on DLP.



Also, I paid half price what the 3020 was going for when I pulled the trigger. That said, I'm not sure what the point is with bringing up the 3020 in this thread, it seems trollish to put up the reviews of random crap on the net that has no bearing on this PJ. Some random ranking page is not a reliable review site, but I don't really care how good / expensive the Epsons are. I made my purchasing decision and people who want to make an informed decision should read both threads in their entirety.


All that said, for the reduced price mentioned of the 3020 (that's not retail, btw) I could have bought 8 pairs of Sainsonic 3D glasses, 6 3D Blurays, and gotten better motion handling and gaming. All wins for me. Not sure if the Epson supports full 1080p / 60hz progressive in 3D, but my next PJ will probably be a 4k Benq when those hit the market in a few years. I don't see the need to upgrade from this. It's absolutely stunning and literally dozens and dozens of people have come over to place to drool at my 10 foot wide home theater. I love this PJ!!! Watched Fringe on it last night...SO sharp. I got the focus and alignment really good.


Can't wait to see what it looks like with a proper screen, maybe an ND2, a wide-angle lens, and proper calibration. My biggest issue so far hasn't been the projector, but getting my HDMI 1.3 receiver to stop dropping the audio from my HTPC when I use one port for my plasma and the DisplayPort for the PJ. AMD video cards are really annoying to set up for 3D games, it's always a hassle. Gonna pick up NVIDIA for sure next time. I recommend others do the same.


----------



## TurboTronix

Don't know how projectorcentral.com rank these but I sure know it ain't no random site, it has been there for years and it has pro users and actual users reviewing the projectors.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Actually, no offense, but I think the technotronix guy is a paid shill for Epson. 11 posts and he expects us to value his input in this thread and buy a different PJ ? VERY fishy


----------



## TurboTronix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/930#post_22777023
> 
> 
> Actually, no offense, but I think the technotronix guy is a paid shill for Epson. 11 posts and he expects us to value his input in this thread and buy a different PJ ? VERY fishy



LMAO, if anything I am more of a Panasonic fan when it comes to home theater projectors...Before the Epson I only bought Panasonic Projectors. But to each his own so you are free to believe whatever you want


----------



## aftcomet

I wanted a comparison between the 3020 and the W1070 because I can get the 1070 for $930 and the 3020 for $1250. So I want to compare to see how they match up.


----------



## modde239

About the Projectorcentral review it is from 1 user not from the editor so its not a professional review.....


I ordered my BenQ W1070 with a ISF calibration here in the Netherlands for € 899,- witch is a nice price....I hope to recieve my projector in 2 weeks time....for the money there is no beter choice....before this one i have used a Infocus In76 for 6 years (720p) it is still a great projector it cost me € 1799,-...So for € 899,- a 1080p 3D projector is a steal.....


----------



## latexii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TurboTronix*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/930#post_22777153
> 
> 
> LMAO, if anything I am more of a Panasonic fan when it comes to home theater projectors...Before the Epson I only bought Panasonic Projectors. But to each his own so you are free to believe whatever you want



I think we dont give a ****, are panny or epson fan..


----------



## coderguy

I just got the Benq w7000 (big brother so to speak) as a refurb unit, only paid a bit more than this one costs new.


The main projectors that need to be compared in this price range for 3D are:

Benq w7000 vs. Optoma hd33 vs. Benq w1070


This PJ looks great for the price, but I don't believe the on/off contrast numbers posted earlier (sorry guys), it would be too much of an engineer anomaly / feat to produce over 4000:1 contrast at these brightness levels in this price range. Is it possible, yes, but I seriously doubt it, as on/off readings should usually be taken with a grain of salt unless done on very high-end equipment.


In the cheaper price ranges, DLP usually beats LCD. Especially for sharpness and 3D. The DLP will also have a tighter pixel fill with a very slightly more solid looking image, though many don't see the pixel fill that much unless they sit super close to a screen like myself. Personally, I would buy this PJ before the 3010. The Panny is harder to say (but I'd buy the 5020 before Panny and this PJ isn't near the same price as the Panny anyways), and would depend on how big of a black level fanatic you are for 2D thus overriding 3D quality. As you get to the Epson 5020, well it's more trade-offs between added contrast vs. no ghosting vs. a tiny bit of ghosting, but the 5020 will have better contrast.


Projectors are an individual choice, but in this price range I doubt you'll do much better, the Optoma hd33 and this projector are going to be very close in picture quality, but this one I believe is brighter for 3D. The Optoma hd33 definitely has the 6x color wheel (but this one might too). BTW, someone should see if in DYNAMIC mode they hear the color wheel speed change like on the w7000. The w7000 has a 4x color wheel but it changes to go 6x in dynamic mode. I wonder if this PJ is the same?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

There is no RBE and the wheel is 6x all the time. Dozens of people have watched it at my place and not a single mention of anything other than ooohs and aaaahs. I even heard some hysterical giggles at Under the Sea when the potato cod stuck his face out. Great PJ.


As for the contrast at 4k : 1, I believe it. It's insanely nice. I have my panny plasma from 2008 which has a 10000:1 contrast ratio spec (yes, I know it's never "real"), and it looks deeper / better than this, but that's on my white wall with no screen, and my PJ is not calibrated or tweaked much. For sure a plasma is better, but this is 1/2 the price and 6 times the size. It's a no brainer. And it's quite good, compared to many movie theaters which are often not great in the contrast ratio dept.


Anyway, who cares, I think it's a better deal to save 400 bucks and get faster motion and sharper than LCD, despite slightly worse black levels. And I'm a huge fan of deep blacks. I will try an ND2 filter eventually to see if I can run that, but in 3D it does need all the brightess / gain you can manage, especially in dark movies.


Has anyone compared the dimming effect of the various glasses that support triple flash ? I'll probably order 4 more Sainsonics, 2 Benq D3s, and maybe a couple of those other ones. Yes, that many people do want to come over regularly. Going to have to get more couches and seating set up.


----------



## coderguy

OK, just asking, did you change between dynamic and regular mode just to see?


We try to make subjective observations mean more by verifiable content. There has never been a PJ manufactured near this price range that can exceed 4000:1 at those brightness levels.

If it were true, it'd be in the same category as DLP's costing $10,000+ (except this would still be brighter), and some of those slightly even over $5k ones are .95 and DC 4. There are some LED's with higher on/off, but talking UHP lamp based DLPs. The version of dark chip is one of only numerous things that affect DLP contrast, just adding DC 3 gives a bump, but not a huge one, the lens coating and light containing elements in the lens and coated mirrors matter more.


No Benq DLP has done over 2000:1 to 2,500:1 NATIVE on/off over 1000 lumens that I have ever seen.

Yes there have been some whacky measurements showing such, but other people that measured with reference level meters did not find the same result.


So call me a skeptic, and I'm sure this PJ is a nice one, but let's come back to earth










If this PJ can do 4,500:1 on/off, I will buy it just for the high DLP on/off, heck that's getting near Marantz levels.


----------



## awest74

Being to projectors and still waiting on my Jamestown screen, I have been playing with settings and wanted to get other users feedback. The gamma setting is the one I am most interested in.


It seems to me if you use 2.4 or 2.6 on gamma you have crazy inky blacks and the colors ( with brilliant on) still pop. The gamma is too high for most 3d movies due to the lack of brightness, but gread for 2d. I use 2.2 for most 3d movies and 2.4 for some ( ussually the CGI ones)


Anyone who thinks the w1070 is a light cannon with bad blacks, go ahead and move the gamma off default and let me know what you think.


I admit I havent done a ton of reading on what exactly the gamma is changing, just going by looks on an uncalibrated PJ with cheap screen and light controlled room, so far. Please enlighten me with your thoughts...


----------



## Nambit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/930#post_22776808
> 
> 
> I don't know what sort criteria was used for this but it certainly wasn't image quality. Definately a misleading list of random names.



If you go to the link, you'll notice that list is ranked by popularity (hence top 10). If you want to see it sorted by their rating then click here:
http://www.projectorcentral.com/home-theater-multimedia-projectors.htm?sort=16#1 


(even so, this is not a comparison to each other, but a rating based on the time of release... not fair to compare 4.5 stars from 2010

to that of 2012, for example). It really is a useless list, in other words.


----------



## coderguy

It probably does 4000:1 on/off with a lamp dimming feature, not native on/off.


From Gaming Review at PR on the w1070's black levels:

"The BenQ w1070′s performance here is about what I’d expect for a projector in this price range. This means dark grays (not inky blacks) and enough shadow detail to easily see zombies in dark caves!







"


----------



## awest74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/930#post_22777863
> 
> 
> There is no RBE and the wheel is 6x all the time. Dozens of people have watched it at my place and not a single mention of anything other than ooohs and aaaahs. I even heard some hysterical giggles at Under the Sea when the potato cod stuck his face out. Great PJ.
> 
> As for the contrast at 4k : 1, I believe it. It's insanely nice. I have my panny plasma from 2008 which has a 10000:1 contrast ratio spec (yes, I know it's never "real"), and it looks deeper / better than this, but that's on my white wall with no screen, and my PJ is not calibrated or tweaked much. For sure a plasma is better, but this is 1/2 the price and 6 times the size. It's a no brainer. And it's quite good, compared to many movie theaters which are often not great in the contrast ratio dept.
> 
> Anyway, who cares, I think it's a better deal to save 400 bucks and get faster motion and sharper than LCD, despite slightly worse black levels. And I'm a huge fan of deep blacks. I will try an ND2 filter eventually to see if I can run that, but in 3D it does need all the brightess / gain you can manage, especially in dark movies.
> 
> Has anyone compared the dimming effect of the various glasses that support triple flash ? I'll probably order 4 more Sainsonics, 2 Benq D3s, and maybe a couple of those other ones. Yes, that many people do want to come over regularly. Going to have to get more couches and seating set up.



Definatley try the non rechargable 3d Corp glasses off ebay, I like them better than the Saisonics for about the same price. Would be curios as to how they compare to the D3s. There are the ones I am using. Slightly better at blocking red flash, wider lens and dont need to keep hitting the button to get sync'd.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DLP-LINK-Glasses-3-for-Mitsubishi-Samsung-DLP-TV-or-DLP-Link-Projectors-/160868147016?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25747d1f48 


pss the best deal was buying the 2 pack from this seller, twice, to get 4 pairs was cheaper per pair than the 4 pack or 3 pack when you consider shipping...


----------



## maintman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aftcomet*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/930#post_22777205
> 
> 
> I wanted a comparison between the 3020 and the W1070 because I can get the 1070 for $930 and the 3020 for $1250. So I want to compare to see how they match up.



The price gap is also bridged closer than that assuming that the two pairs of glasses are included with that 3020 deal.


----------



## maintman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/930#post_22777790
> 
> 
> I just got the Benq w7000 (big brother so to speak) as a refurb unit, only paid a bit more than this one costs new.
> 
> quote]
> 
> 
> Is there a particular site selling multiple refurbs of the w7000, or did you just find a random score?


----------



## Rew452

Well guys took the plunge.Ordered one from AudioGeneral http://www.audiogeneral.com/BenQ/widescreen.php .

Price was reasonable


----------



## coderguy

I don't think you need a comparison. I really doubt overall PQ is going to be better on an LCD in this price range vs. a DLP. Go to a different price range and it becomes more a subjective mess of counter-balancing. I haven't seen this projector, but I've seen enough to know that (and I will probably get yelled at for saying this). BTW, if I tilt my meter wrong and use my cheaper meter, I can say my w7000 does 5,000:1 native on/off (any takers?), j/k, it's more like 1,000:1 but I haven't measured it yet.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maintman*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/960#post_22778004
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Is there a particular site selling multiple refurbs of the w7000, or did you just find a random score?



I bought a refurb from ebay (still has 1yr warranty), you will see someone selling them under $1600 (well price went up a tiny bit after I bought mine, not much though). Zombie in the above 3k shootout thread says he prefers the True Depth 3d glasses for the Benq's for overall value/comfort over the others he has tried (and man has he tried a lot). I think he said the Optoma zd201's or whatever they are called has less red flash only noticeable in A/B testing, but he said they were tighter on the head, overall some may prefer the Optomas.


Maybe not much advantage to the w7000 over the w1070 in this price range, but if you have a Da-Lite High Power screen or any retro-reflective screen, it means the w7000 can have a higher gain than the w1070 because it means you can mount the PJ closer to the center of the screen.


----------



## coderguy

That's what I do, but this projector does look outstanding though, I'd really like to get my hands on one and compare it to the w7000, perhaps I will buy one and resell either w7000 or w1070 to some lucky person that talks me into losing $500 on the purchase, but my PJ expenditures are getting a bit much.


----------



## Nambit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aftcomet*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/930#post_22777205
> 
> 
> I wanted a comparison between the 3020 and the W1070 because I can get the 1070 for $930 and the 3020 for $1250. So I want to compare to see how they match up.



Not sure if you already saw this, but I tried to give the most honest comparison earlier in this thread (from a user perspective):
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/840#post_22752467 


Basically, both projectors are great, but there are some subtle differences:

1. The W1070 had better blacks

2. There was more pop and brightness on the 3020.

3. Motion was a bit better on the 3020 (likely because I was affected by RBE on the W1070) - no RBE on 3020.

4. 3020 was quieter

5. 3D on 3020 was bright (approaching that of non-3D of W1070) - I didn't have glasses for the W1070.

6. The menus on the 3020 seem more user friendly, but no ISF.


Some extras I may add:

7. The vertical lens-shift on the W1070 provided better placement. (3020 has none hence a little keystoning adjustment needed)

8. The 3020 seems 2.5 as bulky and twice as heavy as the W1070

9. The adjustment dials felt better on the 3020, but the W1070 seems to allow a little more fine adjustment on sharpness.

10. I noticed more detail in dark scenes on the 3020

11. Both projectors exhibit the same white-wash of dark content when screen is filled with mostly bright colours. (eg: if displaying a web browser - thumbnail pics/images are washed out a bit because of white background in browser).


Hope this helps.


----------



## coderguy

Since it was sounding like you are trying to be objective, might want to mention NO ghosting on the DLP in 3d...


Fair enough, I would just add that the sometimes better POP like in closeups of faces is because of lower pixel fill of LCD (this is not always an advantage though). This lesser pixel fill can make images appear to shimmer sometimes, but if you view scenery on it, many times LCD will look flatter. Benq w1070 should be sharper unless you got super super lucky on convergence of the 3020. The 3020 does have convergence adjustment hidden though in the service menu supposedly.


They will both work, but I still think DLP beats LCD in this price range, and I've seen more than 20 projectors.


----------



## Nambit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/960#post_22778236
> 
> 
> Since it was sounding like you are trying to be objective, might want to mention NO ghosting on the DLP in 3d...
> 
> Fair enough, I would just add that the sometimes better POP like in closeups of faces is because of lower pixel fill of LCD (this is not always an advantage though). This lesser pixel fill can make images appear to shimmer sometimes, but if you view scenery on it, many times LCD will look flatter. Benq w1070 should be sharper unless you got super super lucky on convergence of the 3020. The 3020 does have convergence adjustment hidden though in the service menu supposedly.
> 
> They will both work, but I still think DLP beats LCD in this price range, and I've seen more than 20 projectors.



I had both of these projectors at the same time and can honestly say I preferred the image on the 3020 overall. I went back and forth between them for hours.

Anyhow, I originally didn't want to post my views but I figured I'd try and help folks out. There are advantages and disadvantages of each, and it's up to the person

to determine which one is for them. As stated before, they're both great projectors and either one is a good buy, in my opinion.


----------



## talon95




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/930#post_22777941
> 
> 
> It probably does 4000:1 on/off with a lamp dimming feature, not native on/off.
> 
> From Gaming Review at PR on the w1070's black levels:
> 
> "The BenQ w1070′s performance here is about what I’d expect for a projector in this price range. This means dark grays (not inky blacks) and enough shadow detail to easily see zombies in dark caves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "



Yea, they likely have those #'s reversed on Cine4home if that's what everyone is looking at.


----------



## gizmoclunky

That is EXACTLY the same as me! I had the 76 for 6 years. I use it at work sometimes but it seems like looking at mud now (but the bulb did have 3000 hours on it). I love my 1070....


----------



## gizmoclunky

Referring to a previous post but I forgot to put in the 'quote' thing.....


----------



## Amber Ale




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/900#post_22771905
> 
> 
> Just because its newer doesn't mean better. A projector 5 years ago can still have a better lens and build and be the same price as a newer projector with cheaper parts and a plastic lens.



Exactly, I was looking through 3000+ screen shots last night and a refurb infocus 83 is around the same price as this, it came out in 08 I think but would still blow this away for the same price.


----------



## Greg Flowers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *awest74*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/960#post_22777972
> 
> 
> Definatley try the non rechargable 3d Corp glasses off ebay, I like them better than the Saisonics for about the same price. Would be curios as to how they compare to the D3s. There are the ones I am using. Slightly better at blocking red flash, wider lens and dont need to keep hitting the button to get sync'd.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DLP-LINK-Glasses-3-for-Mitsubishi-Samsung-DLP-TV-or-DLP-Link-Projectors-/160868147016?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25747d1f48
> 
> pss the best deal was buying the 2 pack from this seller, twice, to get 4 pairs was cheaper per pair than the 4 pack or 3 pack when you consider shipping...



Can you confirm that those glasses are 144 Hz and will work with 1080p Blu-ray? There are so many people using various resolutions at different refresh rates that I've gotten onfused about which glasses will work with just straight 1080p blu-ray at 144 Hz.


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nambit*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/960#post_22778342
> 
> 
> I had both of these projectors at the same time and can honestly say I preferred the image on the 3020 overall. I went back and forth between them for hours.
> 
> Anyhow, I originally didn't want to post my views but I figured I'd try and help folks out. There are advantages and disadvantages of each, and it's up to the person
> 
> to determine which one is for them. As stated before, they're both great projectors and either one is a good buy, in my opinion.



We try to respect everyone's comparisons, but you didn't A/B the 3D, I think most are buying this PJ for 3D, and the truth is that DLP does not ghost and LCD does. The Benq is also very sharp, so you must have had some luck on convergence to not notice this between an Epson 3020 and a Benq w1070. The 3020 can be sharp, but Epson convergence is not always on par.


----------



## geezerpl

If you want it really bright why not wait a couple of weeks for the new ACER H6510BD ?
http://www.audiovideohd.fr/actualites/8952-Acer-H6510BD.html 


It's supposed to be as good as the W1070 with added 2D->3D, higher brightness and quiter fan - but sadly w/o vertical lens shift.


----------



## mekret

Brighter than the w1070? Yikes.


----------



## Yusuf.0088




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geezerpl*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/960#post_22778951
> 
> 
> It's supposed to be as good as the W1070 with added 2D->3D, higher brightness and quiter fan - but sadly w/o vertical lens shift.


Probably Acer H6510BD has 4x RGBCMY color wheel vs BenQ's 6x RGBRGB.


----------



## Juan Samartegui

Brigther than the sun?










Maybe better for 3D, but worse for 2D without a filter.


----------



## Yusuf.0088

I do bealive that the w1070 is very good projector (especially considering its price) and most likely I will get one. But 4000:1... "no son, this is fantastic" (с)


----------



## smokarz

Waiting to see what Amazon will list this at. Still got $200 of Amazon bucks sitting around.


Anyone know the offset on the W1070?


----------



## Devedander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geezerpl*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/960#post_22778951
> 
> 
> If you want it really bright why not wait a couple of weeks for the new ACER H6510BD ?
> http://www.audiovideohd.fr/actualites/8952-Acer-H6510BD.html
> 
> It's supposed to be as good as the W1070 with added 2D->3D, higher brightness and quiter fan - but sadly w/o vertical lens shift.



Is 1000 euro likely to translate into $1000 or more like $1500?


----------



## raullopez1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geezerpl*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/960#post_22778951
> 
> 
> If you want it really bright why not wait a couple of weeks for the new ACER H6510BD ?
> http://www.audiovideohd.fr/actualites/8952-Acer-H6510BD.html
> 
> It's supposed to be as good as the W1070 with added 2D->3D, higher brightness and quiter fan - but sadly w/o vertical lens shift.


. It also has accumotion in 2d and 3d,its their version of frame creation.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/960#post_22779715
> 
> 
> Yes. It is about 1/2 way down the spec page on the BenQ site.
> http://www.benq.ca/product/projector/W1070/specifications




ok, i am a dummy.


Projection Offset Vertical 110%-130%±5%


what does that translate to in inches from center of lens to top of screen? 110" screen.


----------



## aftcomet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/930#post_22777790
> 
> 
> I just got the Benq w7000 (big brother so to speak) as a refurb unit, only paid a bit more than this one costs new.
> 
> The main projectors that need to be compared in this price range for 3D are:
> 
> Benq w7000 vs. Optoma hd33 vs. Benq w1070
> 
> This PJ looks great for the price, but I don't believe the on/off contrast numbers posted earlier (sorry guys), it would be too much of an engineer anomaly / feat to produce over 4000:1 contrast at these brightness levels in this price range. Is it possible, yes, but I seriously doubt it, as on/off readings should usually be taken with a grain of salt unless done on very high-end equipment.
> 
> In the cheaper price ranges, DLP usually beats LCD. Especially for sharpness and 3D. The DLP will also have a tighter pixel fill with a very slightly more solid looking image, though many don't see the pixel fill that much unless they sit super close to a screen like myself. Personally, I would buy this PJ before the 3010. The Panny is harder to say (but I'd buy the 5020 before Panny and this PJ isn't near the same price as the Panny anyways), and would depend on how big of a black level fanatic you are for 2D thus overriding 3D quality. As you get to the Epson 5020, well it's more trade-offs between added contrast vs. no ghosting vs. a tiny bit of ghosting, but the 5020 will have better contrast.
> 
> Projectors are an individual choice, but in this price range I doubt you'll do much better, the Optoma hd33 and this projector are going to be very close in picture quality, but this one I believe is brighter for 3D. The Optoma hd33 definitely has the 6x color wheel (but this one might too). BTW, someone should see if in DYNAMIC mode they hear the color wheel speed change like on the w7000. The w7000 has a 4x color wheel but it changes to go 6x in dynamic mode. I wonder if this PJ is the same?



Are you basing your findings off a W7000? I don't think the W1070 and that are in the same league.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maintman*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/960#post_22777981
> 
> 
> The price gap is also bridged closer than that assuming that the two pairs of glasses are included with that 3020 deal.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nambit*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/960#post_22778198
> 
> 
> Not sure if you already saw this, but I tried to give the most honest comparison earlier in this thread (from a user perspective):
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/840#post_22752467
> 
> Basically, both projectors are great, but there are some subtle differences:
> 
> 1. The W1070 had better blacks
> 
> 2. There was more pop and brightness on the 3020.
> 
> 3. Motion was a bit better on the 3020 (likely because I was affected by RBE on the W1070) - no RBE on 3020.
> 
> 4. 3020 was quieter
> 
> 5. 3D on 3020 was bright (approaching that of non-3D of W1070) - I didn't have glasses for the W1070.
> 
> 6. The menus on the 3020 seem more user friendly, but no ISF.
> 
> Some extras I may add:
> 
> 7. The vertical lens-shift on the W1070 provided better placement. (3020 has none hence a little keystoning adjustment needed)
> 
> 8. The 3020 seems 2.5 as bulky and twice as heavy as the W1070
> 
> 9. The adjustment dials felt better on the 3020, but the W1070 seems to allow a little more fine adjustment on sharpness.
> 
> 10. I noticed more detail in dark scenes on the 3020
> 
> 11. Both projectors exhibit the same white-wash of dark content when screen is filled with mostly bright colours. (eg: if displaying a web browser - thumbnail pics/images are washed out a bit because of white background in browser).
> 
> Hope this helps.



This helps very much, many thanks for providing it.


----------



## prfssr

Except that BenQ uses 1/2 the screen height as 100% for the purposes of calculating lens shift. All your offset values in inches are a factor of 2 too large.


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/960#post_22778011
> 
> 
> Well guys took the plunge.Ordered one from AudioGeneral http://www.audiogeneral.com/BenQ/widescreen.php .
> 
> Price was reasonable


----------



## Yusuf.0088




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/960#post_22780763
> 
> 
> A 110" screen (I assume you are talking diagonal on a 16:9) is 54 inches tall.
> 
> At zero lens shift the center of the projector lens would need to be 10%X54" above the screen = 5.4 inches.
> 
> At maximum lens shift you could place the projector 30%X54" = 16.2 inches above.


Can any owner confirm this?


----------



## kelvink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/960#post_22780763
> 
> 
> No problem. I think I have it figured out but may be off by an inch or so.
> 
> A 110" screen (I assume you are talking diagonal on a 16:9) is 54 inches tall.
> 
> At zero lens shift the center of the projector lens would need to be 10%X54" above the screen = 5.4 inches.
> 
> At maximum lens shift you could place the projector 30%X54" = 16.2 inches above.
> 
> For those with higher ceilings this is great, but for the rest of us who need to align the projector more with the center of the screen the lens shift is useless.
> 
> The BenQ site has a great Projector Calculator once you figure it out. Unfortunately though the "lens shift" provision is turned off so it will only give you projector heights with zero shift.
> 
> If anyone else has a different interpretation let me know.
> 
> (My advice to BenQ; let those who can afford 10 foot ceilings buy a long drop tube or look elsewhere. Give the rest of us poor souls (the ones who are looking at a sub $1000 projector in the first place) some negative lens shift.)



According to what I read and my actual installation, you'll have to take 50% off the offsets above.


I.e., at zero shift, image top is 2.7" below lens center

at max shift, image is 8.1" below lens center


----------



## JoeBoy73

Just curious, I currently own the viewsonic por8200 and it has 2000 lumens with 4000:1 contrast. The Benq has the same lumens with 10000:1 contrast, I'm wondering if I'm going to see any difference in the picurte quality especially in the dark scenes? I found out the hard way that I need lens shift and I'm having all sorts of minor issues (hot spotting, +8 keystone, image doesn't fill the screen properly) because of it.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kelvink*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/990#post_22781501
> 
> 
> According to what I read and my actual installation, you'll have to take 50% off the offsets above.
> 
> I.e., at zero shift, image top is 2.7" below lens center
> 
> at max shift, image is 8.1" below lens center




That's great. It would be perfect for follks with 7ft or shorter ceiling.


----------



## awest74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Greg Flowers*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/960#post_22778653
> 
> 
> Can you confirm that those glasses are 144 Hz and will work with 1080p Blu-ray? There are so many people using various resolutions at different refresh rates that I've gotten onfused about which glasses will work with just straight 1080p blu-ray at 144 Hz.



They work at 144hz, and work perfectly with my ps3 bluray in 1080p24 3d


Also as I said, unlike the saisonics they auto sync. On the saisonics you have to hit the power button until you are on the right frequency...


----------



## apex82

When I am using smart eco lamp mode, it seems as though the image will become blurry for a second and then resume being focused when changing scenes or during action at times. Is it just me?


----------



## white59rt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/960#post_22780954
> 
> 
> Got my tracking number before 6 pm, it was shipped right on schedule; tracking shows Monday delivery.
> 
> YA!
> 
> Rew



I have talked to visualapex and projector people, neither can offer the audiogeneral.com price as they both told me dealer cost is above it.


Also PP told me audiogeneral does not buy from benq......so did you happen to ask if the warranty is still valid through audiogeneral?


If so I will probably buy it from them as it looks to be the best price that the US market will see by about 80 bux.


Todd


----------



## kelvink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *awest74*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/990#post_22782160
> 
> 
> They work at 144hz, and work perfectly with my ps3 bluray in 1080p24 3d
> 
> Also as I said, unlike the saisonics they auto sync. On the saisonics you have to hit the power button until you are on the right frequency...



How do you find their performance (red tint on blacks, brightness, etc) compared to the Sainsonics? I have the same L/R lost-sync issue on the Sainsonic, and it's not as bright as the Benq set. You may also consider putting your findings on this thread over at the 3D area.


----------



## kelvink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/990#post_22781622
> 
> 
> Just curious, I currently own the viewsonic por8200 and it has 2000 lumens with 4000:1 contrast. The Benq has the same lumens with 10000:1 contrast, I'm wondering if I'm going to see any difference in the picurte quality especially in the dark scenes? I found out the hard way that I need lens shift and I'm having all sorts of minor issues (hot spotting, +8 keystone, image doesn't fill the screen properly) because of it.



Don't expect too much from this Benq's vertical lens-shift. It has a very limited range. For example, on my 106" 16x9 screen (screen height is 52"), and the top of the image (ceiling mount) ranges from around 2" to 7" below the lens center.


IIRC the viewsonic pro8200 is a DC3 as well, though prev-gen. I doubt you would find much native difference. Yet, between the 2 manufacturers, I trust Benq's implementation of the DLP tech more. Last I read the Viewsonic has firmware issue as the lamp-mode doesn't stay after power-off, and they never had a firmware update to address the issue.


----------



## albero67

My w1070 from Visual Apex just arrived. I am replacing the optoma hd66. Perfect timing so I can play around with it over the weekend. Will post some impressions next week.


----------



## Bacon13

Has anyone heard when the W1080ST is being released? It's not showing up on any of the BenQ sites other than the corporate site.


----------



## safe bobo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apex82*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/990#post_22782216
> 
> 
> When I am using smart eco lamp mode, it seems as though the image will become blurry for a second and then resume being focused when changing scenes or during action at times. Is it just me?



How do I know if eco smart mode is even doing anything? I can see the color dim a super tiny bit when switching from economic to the normal mode...but I never see any changes going on when eco smart is on....is it working, but it's so good no one can spot it unlike a dynamic iris? The manual says smart eco saves 70% while ecnomic saves 30%.............I thought economic would be at the lowest lamp mode at all times...while smart eco shifts from lower to higher lamp modes when needed...........am I wrong? Are these mixed up or something?


I've also noticed for my projection onto the wall, that the Upper and the Right borders of the output on my HTPC shows a hint of green blurr or something....is this normal for projection and does everyone else have it? I can take pics if interested....I'm guessing it's normal the entire projection is perfect.


----------



## Juan Samartegui




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *albero67*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/990#post_22782874
> 
> 
> My w1070 from Visual Apex just arrived. I am replacing the optoma hd66. Perfect timing so I can play around with it over the weekend. Will post some impressions next week.



I have been using an Optoma HD700X (¿HD65 or maybe HD66 in USA?) for the last 2 years, but a couple of weeks ago I sold it to buy this Benq W1070, expecting your impresions to see the (I Hope) huge differences in image quality.


Thank you for your future review.


----------



## kelvink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *safe bobo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/990#post_22783220
> 
> 
> How do I know if eco smart mode is even doing anything? I can see the color dim a super tiny bit when switching from economic to the normal mode...but I never see any changes going on when eco smart is on....is it working, but it's so good no one can spot it unlike a dynamic iris? The manual says smart eco saves 70% while ecnomic saves 30%.............I thought economic would be at the lowest lamp mode at all times...while smart eco shifts from lower to higher lamp modes when needed...........am I wrong? Are these mixed up or something?
> 
> I've also noticed for my projection onto the wall, that the Upper and the Right borders of the output on my HTPC shows a hint of green blurr or something....is this normal for projection and does everyone else have it? I can take pics if interested....I'm guessing it's normal the entire projection is perfect.



The "green blurr" you mentioned could be a dust blob. You can try adjusting the focus ring and see if you can see the actually dust speck. The first W1070 I got had a few of these specks that I could focus on them to reveal bright white dots.


----------



## safe bobo

No, I think we are talking about 2 different things...

my projector seems perfect theres some dust/dirt ont he screen itself but I will show some pics soon.


----------



## Elix

Errr... Are these shots taken on a pure black screen?







Are these any indication of how black looks on this projector?


----------



## rwestley

What is the manufacture date of the US. and other versions of the W1070. What firmware is installed?


----------



## energizer30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Greg Flowers*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/960#post_22778653
> 
> 
> Can you confirm that those glasses are 144 Hz and will work with 1080p Blu-ray? There are so many people using various resolutions at different refresh rates that I've gotten onfused about which glasses will work with just straight 1080p blu-ray at 144 Hz.




Try this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1448720/benq-w1070-144hz-compatible-dlp-link-3d-glasses


----------



## kelvink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elix*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/990#post_22783327
> 
> 
> Errr... Are these shots taken on a pure black screen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these any indication of how black looks on this projector?


I never trust screenshots, as they vary greatly with different camera settings, image processing algorithm, and the viewers monitor calibration. They can't depict what the eyes see. Similar reason why projectorcentral.com doesn't use screenshots.


As for these shots, the primary purpose was to capture the dust specks and blobs, so I used an F1.7 lens with a D-SLR and a 1-second exposure to maximize light capture. These photos also show hot-spotting (the projector was sitting on a couch), but in reality the hot-spotting wasn't too bad.


----------



## plasmaowner

Bought mine from NCIX, ended up only costing $879.89 US dollars (free shipping). Scheduled delivery is for this Wednesday. Will also post impressions.


----------



## safe bobo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elix*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/990#post_22783327
> 
> 
> Errr... Are these shots taken on a pure black screen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these any indication of how black looks on this projector?



No man, my black screen is not like that. It's probrably the camera. The black is black....in my painted dark room, u can still see the light on the projected blank screen....it's not black to the point theres no light at all.


I was holding the projector upsidedown on the ceiling to see how I could mount it......something popped on the screen, a message along the lines of write down your recall number........then the hdmi cable got loose and I lost that message for those few seconds..


This has been pointed out before, but I don't like the hdmi input on the projector....I mean,when moving the projector around it comes loose, I know it won't be a problem once it's properly set up, but it comes loose easily by wiggling around.


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *white59rt*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/990#post_22782335
> 
> 
> I have talked to visualapex and projector people, neither can offer the audiogeneral.com price as they both told me dealer cost is above it.
> 
> Also PP told me audiogeneral does not buy from benq......so did you happen to ask if the warranty is still valid through audiogeneral?
> 
> If so I will probably buy it from them as it looks to be the best price that the US market will see by about 80 bux.
> 
> Todd



Their info is wrong, they are a BenQ authorized dealer.


Rew


----------



## Rew452

Found this on Benq site


BenQ is introducing better performance and market-changing innovations to the home entertainment space with three world premieres. Making their debut at the 2013 CES will be BenQ’s price-defying line of home projectors. At around $1,000, the W1070 provides full HD 1080p 3D projection using the high-end DLP® Dark Chip 3 (DC3). The W1080ST, the industry’s only $1,299 short-throw full HD 3D home projector, further simplifies home theater installation and setup by delivering an image over 100 inches wide at less than six feet away from the screen. The duo is designed to support the latest HDMI to provide simple 3D connectivity from Blu-ray™ players, gaming consoles, and other supported 3D cable boxes in addition to PCs. With dual HDMI inputs, the projectors also facilitate multiple 3D connectivity setups for even more flexibility.

http://info.benq.us/blog/bid/253776/BenQ-America-previews-CES-2013 


Rew


----------



## Greg Flowers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/990#post_22784392
> 
> 
> Their info is wrong, they are a BenQ authorized dealer.
> 
> Rew



I hope you're right. I just ordered one from them today. I should have thought to ask. I'm normally much more disciplined than to forget to ask something so basic. I would think if they were getting them from Canada or oversees that they would have been available before yesterday. But mabey I'm just rationalizing my purchase...


----------



## safe bobo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kelvink*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/990#post_22783242
> 
> 
> The "green blurr" you mentioned could be a dust blob. You can try adjusting the focus ring and see if you can see the actually dust speck. The first W1070 I got had a few of these specks that I could focus on them to reveal bright white dots.


  


I was just mentioning the green silhoutee border along the top and right borders of the projection.....I'm guessing this is normal and just part of the optics. everyone has it? Nothing wrong with the sharpness or focus from corner to corner with this projector.


----------



## rwestley

I think some of you missed my previous post. What is the manufacture date and firmware versions on the projectors you have received.


I am wondering if there are any differences in the US and other versions around.


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aftcomet*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/960#post_22780710
> 
> 
> Are you basing your findings off a W7000? I don't think the W1070 and that are in the same league.
> 
> This helps very much, many thanks for providing it.



No, I am basing it off every low-cost projector that has ever been made and 5+ years of seeing baloney on/off ratios from various sites.

As I said, it would be an engineering anomaly (major one). It is possible, miracles do happen now and then, just unlikely










I own the Viewsonic Pro8200, and owned the Mits hc4000, and now the w7000 and still own the JVC RS-45 as well. I've owned many many different projectors, I've been around the block and I've seen this same game replayed over and over again










For a DLP projector to be this much brighter and still have that much higher native on/off is unlikely, but anything is possible...


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Are you going to buy it or what? Surely some other pro reviewer can compare the quality diff between w7000 and w1070.


From one year to the next, specs on a cheaper unit can leapfrog that of the higher end unit from last year, for sure. It happens all the time in engineering/tech, it's really not all that uncommon. Take video cards. Today's 300 dollar card is last year's 550$ card. Same thing with the w7000 -> w1070, in theory. I don't own both, nor would ever buy a 3000 dollar projector (or even a 1600 dollar one, given how good this one is for 850). Seriously, the epson 3020 might be 30% better, but the cheap price + awesome specs are why I got this. under half of what I paid for my plasma!!! seriously, it's insane. Sure, 3D could be brighter, but 2D is plenty good enough, and no Epson supports display port yet AFAIK to circumvent the idiotic HDMI 1.4 60p input port bandwidth limitation. Heck, someone here even mentioned that projector manufacturers could spend one dollar more on the input port chip cost, to give you 60p in 3D. Why haven't they? I don't need better 2D, this one is insanely good for that. What I need is the best 3D, and for my gaming needs, that means 1080p/60 frame packed. Until Epson or some other guys can offer that, I'm not interested. I just watched some bits of the 3D recommended Sammy's Adventure in 3D, and it's really sweet. How much did I pay for this? I have a 3D MOVIE theater in my loft!!! For 8 fitty. insane


----------



## coderguy

I don't think the Epson 3020 is better, I think quite the opposite. Some people A/B projectors and do it incorrectly, you have to be careful with calibration and other things or it will add bias.


The w1070 won't fit in my room, if it would have, I would have bought it instead of the w7000. I have my projectors mounted 17' back from a 106" screen,this being short throw means I 'd have to keep it on the coffee table or something.


The only 3D DLP projectors that fit are the Optoma hd8300 and the Benq w7000, though the Optoma was borderline on lumens with lamp age for 3D. That is why I went with the w7000 instead.


----------



## gizmoclunky

Still loving mine after almost a month....


----------



## kelvink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *safe bobo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/990#post_22784618
> 
> 
> 
> I was just mentioning the green silhoutee border along the top and right borders of the projection.....I'm guessing this is normal and just part of the optics. everyone has it? Nothing wrong with the sharpness or focus from corner to corner with this projector.



To me, this looks like Chromatic distortion of the lens.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromatic_aberration


----------



## geezerpl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/990#post_22781622
> 
> 
> Just curious, I currently own the viewsonic por8200 and it has 2000 lumens with 4000:1 contrast. The Benq has the same lumens with 10000:1 contrast, I'm wondering if I'm going to see any difference in the picurte quality especially in the dark scenes? I found out the hard way that I need lens shift and I'm having all sorts of minor issues (hot spotting, +8 keystone, image doesn't fill the screen properly) because of it.



Of course you will. More shadow detail ...


----------



## geezerpl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kelvink*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1020#post_22785885
> 
> 
> To me, this looks like Chromatic distortion of the lens.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromatic_aberration



To me this looks totally unacceptable. I would return it.

My cheaper 720p Acer H5360BD looks much better than this - no convergence problems, no discoloration, just slight sharpenss differences between corners and center of the screen.


----------



## safe bobo

Could someone else take close up pics of some text against windows explorer? Is your text up close actually black? Up close it has some colors.


----------



## socwrkr

Hey guys,

I've been messing with my projector and mount for the past week trying to tweek everything. I've run into a few quesions and was wondering if you could give me some idea since I'm new to projectors.

1. I was watching Looper the other night and there were scenes when light would glare (as from a window in the movie) - however, the light showed up blue across the screen (like blue streaks) and not white as it should have?


2. I'm using a Monoprice redmere 30 ft cable and am having some issues with the projector not being able to pick up a signal after the signal is switched (it will always pick it up upon first being turned on, but, if i put a different movie in later or change it from the PS3, it will lose the signal and not be able to pick it back up unless i turn the projector on and off (turning the receiver or ps3 on and off does't do anything). Is this the hdmi cable?


3. (Not a projector issue)- i have a ceiling mount which has a ton of adjustment options but I still can not get the picture totally aligned with the screen. Basically the top and sides are pretty well aligned and straight, however, the bottom of the screen is not even (fills the screen on the left side and gradually goes up to being a couple of inches above the bottom of the screen on the right side). - I totally understand that this is my mounting error, but im having a very difficult time which way to move the projector to get it aligned properly before putting more holes in my ceiling.


4. I know color and tint have been mentioned earlier in the thread but just wondering if anyone's figured out a way to be able to access the color and tint options to adjust as they are greyed out in the menu screen.



All of this being said, I'd like to present my opinion thus far:


Pros:

Much brighter than I had expected but not too bright

Vertical lens shift can assist when small adjustments are needed

Very light and portable

Watching the full screen shotsof the city in Batman Rises blew me away.



Cons:

I may be spoiled by my plasma (samsung 63c8000), but the blacks suck and are particularly noticable when watching movies that are not full screen. Raising gamma does help this but, so far, i don't like what it does to the rest of the picture if i do this.

Optical zoom is limited

optical zoom and focus controls can be a bit difficult to hone in as the wheels or recessed and a bit stiff

color out of the box needs work.. too much red in flesh tones - still working of fixing this

Unfortunately for me, I've discovered that i am sensitive to rainbows but am hoping I get over this (not the projector's fault)


Overall - for the money, it is a good projector. I am biased due to having never owned another projector and am comparing to a TV that cost about 4 x as much brand new and so i've been spoiled. The noise can be loud, however, if you are using this with any kind of surround sound, you should be just fine. I don't notice it until before and after the movie is playing, the noise gets easily drowned out.


----------



## Juan Samartegui

Art Feierman's review for projectorreviews will be up tomorrow:

http://www.projectorreviews.com/blog/2012/12/14/benq-w1070-a-first-look-projector-review/comment-page-1/#comment-456753


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *socwrkr*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1020#post_22786500
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been messing with my projector and mount for the past week trying to tweek everything. I've run into a few quesions and was wondering if you could give me some idea since I'm new to projectors.
> 
> 1. I was watching Looper the other night and there were scenes when light would glare (as from a window in the movie) - however, the light showed up blue across the screen (like blue streaks) and not white as it should have?
> 
> 2. I'm using a Monoprice redmere 30 ft cable and am having some issues with the projector not being able to pick up a signal after the signal is switched (it will always pick it up upon first being turned on, but, if i put a different movie in later or change it from the PS3, it will lose the signal and not be able to pick it back up unless i turn the projector on and off (turning the receiver or ps3 on and off does't do anything). Is this the hdmi cable?
> 
> 3. (Not a projector issue)- i have a ceiling mount which has a ton of adjustment options but I still can not get the picture totally aligned with the screen. Basically the top and sides are pretty well aligned and straight, however, the bottom of the screen is not even (fills the screen on the left side and gradually goes up to being a couple of inches above the bottom of the screen on the right side). - I totally understand that this is my mounting error, but im having a very difficult time which way to move the projector to get it aligned properly before putting more holes in my ceiling.
> 
> 4. I know color and tint have been mentioned earlier in the thread but just wondering if anyone's figured out a way to be able to access the color and tint options to adjust as they are greyed out in the menu screen.
> 
> All of this being said, I'd like to present my opinion thus far:
> 
> Pros:
> 
> Much brighter than I had expected but not too bright
> 
> Vertical lens shift can assist when small adjustments are needed
> 
> Very light and portable
> 
> Watching the full screen shotsof the city in Batman Rises blew me away.
> 
> Cons:
> 
> I may be spoiled by my plasma (samsung 63c8000), but the blacks suck and are particularly noticable when watching movies that are not full screen. Raising gamma does help this but, so far, i don't like what it does to the rest of the picture if i do this.
> 
> Optical zoom is limited
> 
> optical zoom and focus controls can be a bit difficult to hone in as the wheels or recessed and a bit stiff
> 
> color out of the box needs work.. too much red in flesh tones - still working of fixing this
> 
> Unfortunately for me, I've discovered that i am sensitive to rainbows but am hoping I get over this (not the projector's fault)
> 
> Overall - for the money, it is a good projector. I am biased due to having never owned another projector and am comparing to a TV that cost about 4 x as much brand new and so i've been spoiled. The noise can be loud, however, if you are using this with any kind of surround sound, you should be just fine. I don't notice it until before and after the movie is playing, the noise gets easily drowned out.






Did you do the followings?
*

Brilliant Colour* - as soon as we turned the feature off noise levels dropped considerably, leaving images less affected by fizzing and colour sparkles.
*

Smart Eco* - which is essentially a dynamic contrast system that continually adjusts the light output to suit the requirements of the image being shown.


As well as reducing power consumption to 163W on average versus the 290W used in Normal mode, it does a handy job of helping the projector achieve a better balance of black level depth and shadow detailing than you get with either of the other lamp modes.


----------



## socwrkr

Here is a pic, i'm going to add them one at a time if i can as i'm having internet issues with my tethering..


----------



## socwrkr




----------



## socwrkr

  


Here is an idea with the screen up (120") for basis of comparison, the tv is a 63".


----------



## Juan Samartegui




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *socwrkr*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1020#post_22786635
> 
> 
> Here is a pic, i'm going to add them one at a time if i can as i'm having internet issues with my tethering..



Looks great in my opinion!


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *socwrkr*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1020#post_22786635
> 
> 
> Here is a pic, i'm going to add them one at a time if i can as i'm having internet issues with my tethering..




Very nice.


Is your PJ mounted on the ceiling? If so, how tall is your ceiling?


----------



## safe bobo

If your projection is shaped like a trapezoid(wider on bottom and shorter on top or vice versa)...have you tried adjusting the keystone?


I believe the hdmi inputs on the w1070, do not "SNUG" in tightly, but hang loosely and it's easy to disconnect the source with just a hint of the cable movement. I have it sitting on the table at the moment, little touch of the wire can disconnect the source for me.


Your pull down screen looks very "FLAT". I have a custom fixed frame screen using weak/thin wood......What happens when I lift up the projection screen and mount it onto the hinges which stick out about a foot from the wall, the wood flexes and waves form on the projection screen. I've tried to fix it a few times and that's how I realized it was the problem....I would either have to do it with something more sturdier like metal, or thicker wood...but In my situation, I think I should just buy the 128" Antra pull down screen off eBay.... 120" too small and too many FL brightness, 135" Too big and would have to border off the rest screen otherwise the front speakers will be in the projection.


The wall I am projecting on is not perfectly flat, so I can't just buy a 120"+ fixed frame and hang it onto the wall perfectly flat. There is a 1/2 foot buldge of concrete around the first 3ft of the floor from concrete than the drywall. Theres also the issue of bringing the 120 fixed frame into the room....the current screen had to be built inside the projection room for it to fit in there..The screen material I bought off eBay is those 3 layer material black on the back...very strong, but hard to make perfectly flat, even if I were to staple the edges....I think my best option is to buy a pull down screen......how likely are waves to develop? and i would probrably the screen down 99% of the time as I would be using it frequently...or would it be better to roll it up all the time?


----------



## socwrkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1020#post_22786744
> 
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> Is your PJ mounted on the ceiling? If so, how tall is your ceiling?


Hi its mounted on the wall just below the ceiling. The ceiling is 8'


----------



## talon95




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *safe bobo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1020#post_22786416
> 
> 
> Could someone else take close up pics of some text against windows explorer? Is your text up close actually black? Up close it has some colors.



I wonder if lens zoom and lens shift position have any effect? Sometimes the extreme positions can cause problems like this. Worth trying anyway.


----------



## socwrkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *socwrkr*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1020#post_22787000
> 
> 
> Hi its mounted on the wall just below the ceiling. The ceiling is 8'[/quote
> 
> 
> Actually I miss spoke. The projector is ceiling mounted. The screen is wall mounted


----------



## albero67

I am replacing the Optoma HD66 (+ Monoprice 3d creator) because of dead pixels starting to show after 2 years. I bought the Epson 3020 at first but returned it because it had 1 dead pixel already when I first started it up. And right at that moment the buzz about the Benq w1070 started so I decided to wait for this one to become available in the US.


My setup
Denon DHT 591 BA Receiver with hdmi 1.4
No blu ray / 3d player
Xbox 360 + Windows Media Center to play movies, incl. 3d movies (mkv 1080p side-by-side)
Benq w1070 ceiling mounted on a 7 ft ceiling
Firmware 1.03
Xbox, cable box, dvd player go through receive via hdmi 1.4, receiver out is connected to the benq w1070 via hdmi 1.4
Fixed 106” Cinema White screen (Vapex)
Semi light controlled environment (basement), I can’t block all the light during daytime
Used for gaming (xbox), 2d and 3d movies and television (Comcast)


3d glasses, tested with Comcast 3d:
1x 3DTV Corp DLP Link model D+D3G, 96/100/120/144 Hz – works fine
1x 3DTV Corp DLP Link model ND2G, 120 Hz – works fine
1x 3DTV Corp DLP Link model VA-DD1, 120 Hz – gives picture with flashes and flickering. Basically doesn’t work
2x Optoma ZD101 - works fine


I played around for a bit with the w1070. I am planning to fine tune the settings with the help of a calibration dvd. But no time yet, so this first impression is of the picture right out of the box. I will post the settings when I had the time to run the calibration.
I had no problems mounting the projector on the ceiling and the vertical lens shift was a great help! I read complaints about the lens shift being very basic and hard to fine adjust, but I found it very easy to adjust the lens in a few seconds. It’s not automated, but still very easy and very helpful in my situation.
Picture looks very sharp, bright and great colors. Blacks look great to me also. I am not a specialist in this area, but it’s a big improvement over the Optoma HD66 in every aspect. But that could be expected of course, being a 1080 projector at 2x the cost of the HD66.
Fan noise is no issue for me. Xbox is noisier so it doesn’t bother me.


But I am having issues with 3d:
The 3d auto detect doesn’t work and I have to use the remote to manually set it to 3d whenever I play a 3d movie, that is, when the option is not greyed out.
Comcast, 1080i side-by-side works fine. I have to select side-by-side manually via the remote. It worked on the Optoma HD66 + Monoprice 3d creator and on the Epson 3020.
Comcast, 1080i top-bottom, doesn’t work. It is recognized as 3d, but I can only choose side-by-side and not top-bottom which is greyed out. Didn’t work on the Optoma HD66 + Monoprice 3d creator but did work on the Epson 3020.
Xbox, Windows MediaCenter, mkv files 1080p side-by-side. Doesn’t work. It’s not recognized as 3d and the 3d setting is grayed out and not available. It worked on the Optoma HD66 + Monoprice 3d creator. Not tested on the Epson 3020.


Anyone has any good suggestions about what is wrong with the 3d and how to solve this? I assume this should all works fine with this projector.


EDIT: I think I figured it out.

--> Comcast ESPN 3d --> I need to set the Comcast box to 720p instead of 1080i, then it works fine since top-and-bottom 720p is supported, top-and-bottom 1080i is not supported.

--> 1080p 24hz side-by-side is not a mandatory 3d format and is not supported by both the Benq w1070 and the Epson 3020. Since all my 3d movies are in this format, I need to convert them (anyone knows how?) or I need to go back to the Optoma HD66 + Monoprice 3d creator combination. But that is not a real good option.


----------



## rwestley

What Blu-Ray player are you using for 3D? Is the player set for Auto?


How high is your ceiling? How far from the ceiling is the top of your screen? How far from the screen is the projector?


----------



## albero67

No blu ray (see post), playing 3d through Xbox and Comcast.

Ceiling is 7ft (see post).

Top of the screen to ceiling = 6"1/4

Projector is 9ft from the screen.


----------



## WereWolf84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *socwrkr*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1020#post_22786635
> 
> 
> Here is a pic, i'm going to add them one at a time if i can as i'm having internet issues with my tethering..


any chances you can sharing some non CGI images? that would be better to judge the image quality


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WereWolf84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1020#post_22790189
> 
> 
> any chances you can sharing some non CGI images? that would be better to judge the image quality




Better yet, post a checker board or the multi color test patterns on the test discs (free from the AVS HD 709 disc).


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *albero67*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1020#post_22790171
> 
> 
> No blu ray (see post), playing 3d through Xbox and Comcast.
> 
> Ceiling is 7ft (see post).
> 
> Top of the screen to ceiling = 6"1/4
> 
> Projector is 9ft from the screen.



Thanks, I think I have to get a longer mount since my screen is about 2 feet from the ceiling.


----------



## mekret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WereWolf84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1020#post_22790189
> 
> 
> any chances you can sharing some non CGI images? that would be better to judge the image quality



Screen shots are not a good way to judge image quality at all.


----------



## kelvink

Chromatic distortion on mine doesn't look bad.   


I do notice a small annoyance though, that while this Benq supports 1-to-1 pixel timing from the PC ([email protected]) , I cannot completely by-pass noise-reduction or sharpness. It affects the clarity of the PC desktop a bit.


----------



## FlatRocky

11315, 11032, 11212 These are the remote code that i have tried in my onkyo remote control to control benq 1070w projector but none of them is working. Nor does the learning part of the control is being red. Can any one help if you have the codes for benq?

My ipazzport remote did learn the benq remote but i need to incorporate benq controls in my onkyo to use macros.

The projector turns off my onkyo 818 receiver just fine but it doesnt turn on the receiver and nor does it turn on/off by the reciever's controls.


----------



## Juan Samartegui




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kelvink*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1020#post_22791363
> 
> 
> Chromatic distortion on mine doesn't look bad.
> 
> I do notice a small annoyance though, that while this Benq supports 1-to-1 pixel timing from the PC ([email protected]) , I cannot completely by-pass noise-reduction or sharpness. It affects the clarity of the PC desktop a bit.



I don't see anything in your pics.


Can you explain the pictures a bit? Thanks.


----------



## leeperry


Some reviewer said that there was no neutral sharpness setting on the W7000 so that would explain.


Can you hear an audible pitch difference of spinning wheel between the cinema and dynamic modes? That would nail down whether they all run at 6X or if only dynamic does, like on the W7000.


----------



## Juan Samartegui




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1020#post_22792428


----------



## energizer30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1020#post_22792428
> 
> 
> I'm a looser! I have opened up the Projector Reviews site about 10X today in eager anticipation of Art's promised review...no love yet.
> 
> You would think his review is going to be a surprise or something. Let see "Great to have a CMS at this price point. Calibrates nicely. Skin tones not absolute best, but pretty good. Yes, pretty good indeed." Then he will beat on the "entry level" black levels and comment that the projector is really meant for family rooms as an entertainment projector, not for a serious dedicated light controlled theater.
> 
> Hmmm....Looks like I just wrote the review for him in 3 minutes. What's taking so long Art?



Just buy it. Unless you wanna pay double, you won't find better.


----------



## safe bobo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kelvink*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1020#post_22785885
> 
> 
> To me, this looks like Chromatic distortion of the lens.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromatic_aberration



This isn't chromatic disortion..........I just realized I had the sharpness on all the way. Turning it back to 7, it looks good now.. spent tonight mounting my projector.........Theres only 2 of 3 screws going into the wooden beam as one of the screws head has been stripped.....2/3 of the screws 2 inches deep into wood is plenty strong right!?


I spent an hour or2 fine tuning and installling my projector mount....then an hour later after closing up I was afraid it was going to fall from the ceiling in the middle of the night, so I tried loosening it up.....only to realize how hard it was to perfectly aim the projection and now I have to do it all over tomorrow. I don't want to take it all apart and put one more screw in...


Does anyone have any links to those sharpness test patterns?


Do all projectors have to be manually focus adjusted? With this one, you gotta dial it in the perfect millimeter....Does everyone put the lens cap back on after they are done with the projector for the night? Whenever I put that lens cap on, it ruins the focus.....do u guys adjust it everytime u turn it on and take the cap off? Any better tricks like putting a piece of carboard over it instead of tape so u dont have to fiddle with focus?


----------



## JaMiR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *safe bobo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1050#post_22793580
> 
> 
> Does everyone put the lens cap back on after they are done with the projector for the night? Whenever I put that lens cap on, it ruins the focus.....do u guys adjust it everytime u turn it on and take the cap off? Any better tricks like putting a piece of carboard over it instead of tape so u dont have to fiddle with focus?



Just leave lens cap off. There is really no need for it when projector is mounted. Small dust particles do not affect the image and it is easy to clean anyway.


----------



## Nambit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1020#post_22792428
> 
> 
> I'm a looser! I have opened up the Projector Reviews site about 10X today in eager anticipation of Art's promised review...no love yet.
> 
> You would think his review is going to be a surprise or something. Let see "Great to have a CMS at this price point. Calibrates nicely. Skin tones not absolute best, but pretty good. Yes, pretty good indeed." Then he will beat on the "entry level" black levels and comment that the projector is really meant for family rooms as an entertainment projector, not for a serious dedicated light controlled theater.
> 
> Hmmm....Looks like I just wrote the review for him in 3 minutes. What's taking so long Art?



Here you go:
http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/w1070/index.php 

Looks like a great review. Go buy.


----------



## rwestley

I think Art may have missed and made an error in his review regarding 3D glasses. He speaks about the glasses being IR ones but in fact the 1070 uses DLP ones and since there is no emitter with DLP glasses IR or RF glasses can never work with this projector. That being said there are many low priced glasses available that are much better than the Benq's that sell for $100 each. One can buy 4 or the Sainsonic for about $100 on Ebay and get 2 pairs of the highly rated True Depth for the price of 1 Benq .


That being said the review really gives a thumbs up this unit and it seems like a great buy in the under $3,000 class. It will also make a great addition for someone looking to add a second projector that has no crosstalk for 3D, gaming and casual use.


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nambit*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1050#post_22793720
> 
> 
> Here you go:
> http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/w1070/index.php
> 
> Looks like a great review. Go buy.


Patiently waiting for the update of Competitors' page


----------



## Juan Samartegui

Cool review from Art, but I am still wondering if the Mits HC4000 performance is better in 2D...will see.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1050#post_22793779
> 
> 
> Patiently waiting for the update of Competitors' page





That review is still pretty messy. Art needs to clean it up, particularly the Calibration section. It's still referencing the Epson 3010/3020. Looks like a poor job of copy and paste.


----------



## Juan Samartegui




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1050#post_22794482
> 
> 
> That review is still pretty messy. Art needs to clean it up, particularly the Calibration section. It's still referencing the Epson 3010/3020. Looks like a poor job of copy and paste.



I have noticed that too, but my english is not good enough and I suppose it was me not understanding the text.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Juan Samartegui*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1050#post_22794517
> 
> 
> I have noticed that too, but my english is not good enough and I suppose it was me not understanding the text.





Yeah, just needed a bit of 'proof-reading'.


But overall, a very nice review and lots of love for the W1070.


Now, I just need to wait for this projector to hit the $850 mark and I am in. That, and I need to get rid of my Epson 8100.


----------



## mishari84

After a while with W1070, I will add some notes compared to W7000.


W1070: (I use Kraine's setting, which is very accurate)

- Low lag

- Accurate and beautiful colors.

- Picture is flat without depth and motion is not very good. I could not a complete a movie on it yet.



W7000:

- Used it with Hoya ND2 filter, which improved the picture dramatically.

- Sold it because it gave me severe nausea, I do not know the reason yet. Someone said could be the 3D glasses.

- Colors, depth and motion where noticeably better.

- Lag was noticeable.


If I would choose DLP projector again, I would choose Benq W7000 with ND4 filter on a white screen, or try Mitsubishi HC4000 if I want it for gaming more than 3D.


----------



## mekret

Just hit 450 hours on my W1070, loving the picture on this. Definitely worth the $850 I paid for it.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1050#post_22794677
> 
> 
> Just hit 450 hours on my W1070, loving the picture on this. Definitely worth the $850 I paid for it.




For $850, no doubt.


But for close to $1100-$1200, which seems to be the current rate, I am having a really hard time between this and a refurb W6000 (for 2D only).


----------



## mishari84

Kraine's settings for W1070

http://www.cinetson.org/phpBB3/projecteurs-f2/topic-des-possesseurs-benq-w1070-reglages-calib-t36708.html


----------



## gonthorn

Art's Review mentions no Anamorphic Lens support, but the manual claims the W1070 has a "Letter Box" aspect mode to do the 33% vertical stretch needed.


Can an owner confirm that in the letter box mode the picture is streched vertically? (that it removes the black bars on a movie that was shot in 2.35:1 aspect ratio?)


And most important, the one flaw that prevents me from buying the w7000 is that this letter box mode does NOT work while the projector is playing 3d content. Can someone confirm that the image can still be stretched with letter box mode while 3D is on. Not looking to shell out an extra few hundred for a dedicated video processor. My current optoma hd66 will do the vertical stretch in both 2d and 3d.


Thanks!!


----------



## leeperry


and Art says that the "smart eco" mode is great, when everyone else complains that it's terribly laggy huh.

 

anyone knows the diameter of the W1070 optics please? I'd like to order a ND4 filter =)


----------



## JoeBoy73

I really enjoyed Art's review...really made my decision even harder. I just want to get my purchase right this time after not being completely happy with my current PJ (not the projector's fault) the pro8200. Well, here's a interesting video with the benq1070 and the Darbee.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1050#post_22795083
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed Art's review...really made my decision even harder. I just want to get my purchase right this time after not being completely happy with my current PJ (not the projector's fault) the pro8200. Well, here's a interesting video with the benq1070 and the Darbee.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28bhoCoHOls





What am I supposed to be seeing in that clip?


----------



## apex82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1050#post_22794925
> 
> 
> Kraine's settings for W1070
> http://www.cinetson.org/phpBB3/projecteurs-f2/topic-des-possesseurs-benq-w1070-reglages-calib-t36708.html



Have you tried them yet? Kinda scared to dabble in ISF, when the posts arent even in English...


----------



## latexii

I didnt like ND2 / ND4 filters on my 3010, but luv'd Hoya HMC FL-Day filter thou.. .sry offtopic.


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1050#post_22795132
> 
> 
> What am I supposed to be seeing in that clip?


Nothing much really...guy is just using the darbee at 60% with the benq w1070. It probably would have been better to see the before and after results.


----------



## Juan Samartegui




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1050#post_22795165
> 
> 
> Nothing much really...guy is just using the darbee at 60% with the benq w1070. It probably would have been better to see the before and after results.



I am watching the video in HD and I can see an awesome better enhanced image, much more crisp, with the Darbee ON. Amazing, but 400 $ is alot for me.


----------



## Spartiatefr

Hey ^^


This "guy" is me !


In the video, you're seeing the 'before and after" using Darbee in "Hidef mode" - just look at the black line moving from left to right and you'll see with and without darbee postprocessing the movie (activate HD on Youtube







)


I've made this video, because, here in France, Darbee has just launched and lot's of people are wondering if the ugrade in picture quality worths 250€ ^^


Panasonic BDT-120 + Darbee + BenQ w1070 => great combo and amazing picture quality for 1000€ here ^^


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spartiatefr*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1050#post_22795923
> 
> 
> Hey ^^
> 
> This "guy" is me !
> 
> In the video, you're seeing the 'before and after" using Darbee in "Hidef mode" - just look at the black line moving from left to right and you'll see with and without darbee postprocessing the movie (activate HD on Youtube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I've made this video, because, here in France, Darbee has just launched and lot's of people are wondering if the ugrade in picture quality worths 250€ ^^


LOL...I just knew you were a member here! Great vid...especially since I know how it works now


----------



## Juan Samartegui




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spartiatefr*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1050#post_22795923
> 
> 
> Hey ^^
> 
> This "guy" is me !
> 
> In the video, you're seeing the 'before and after" using Darbee in "Hidef mode" - just look at the black line moving from left to right and you'll see with and without darbee postprocessing the movie (activate HD on Youtube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I've made this video, because, here in France, Darbee has just launched and lot's of people are wondering if the ugrade in picture quality worths 250€ ^^



I am subscribed to your channel, I am Riv Roner (Rivroner). Enjoying your videos a lot. I have purchased a W1070 for 780 € some minutes ago.










Darbee enhanced images are awesome, thanks for uploading the video.


----------



## energizer30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1050#post_22793744
> 
> 
> That being said there are many low priced glasses available that are much better than the Benq's that sell for $100 each. One can buy 4 or the Sainsonic for about $100 on Ebay and get 2 pairs of the highly rated True Depth for the price of 1 Benq.



Be careful, these new BenQ projectors need 3D glasses that work at 96/144hz and most DLP glasses won't work with it. There's a thread on it here.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1448720/benq-w1070-144hz-compatible-dlp-link-3d-glasses


----------



## kelvink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *energizer30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1050#post_22796276
> 
> 
> Be careful, these new BenQ projectors need 3D glasses that work at 96/144hz and most DLP glasses won't work with it. There's a thread on it here.
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1448720/benq-w1070-144hz-compatible-dlp-link-3d-glasses



Did you get the TrueDepth Beta's and do they work well in 144Hz with W1070?


----------



## energizer30

OK guys, now I've got a serious dilemma. I just picked up the BenQ MW519 a few weeks ago. (Full HD 3D 1280X800, 13,000:1 contrast, 2,800 ANSI lumens) and I'm happy with it, or so I thought~!! I bought it from Amazon for $566 and really, for all the bells and whistles it's a fantastic deal. That being said, I had no idea the W1070 was coming out and the stellar review by Art is really making me think hard about returning it and picking up the W1070.


My question is, from 10 feet away, am I going to see a HUGE difference in sharpness and clarity on normal 1080i broadcasts?


Also, will the 2,000 Lumens seem significantly darker then the 2,800? (I like being able to watch football with daylight).


Will 720P Broadcasts seems somehow better through a 1080P projector as opposed to a 1280X800?


----------



## energizer30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kelvink*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1050#post_22796299
> 
> 
> Did you get the TrueDepth Beta's and do they work well in 144Hz with W1070?



I somehow missed USPS on Saturday.... Didn't hear the doorbell... stepped out for a minute (backyard) or bathroom I guess. Anyways, I gotta go pick them up because they apparently wouldn't fit in the mailbox. I will get there before they close today and let ya know later tonight or early tomorrow


3DTV Corp did confirm they shipped me 4 pairs for trial this morning and sent tracking~!!!


----------



## socwrkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leeperry*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1050#post_22794999
> 
> 
> and Art says that the "smart eco" mode is great, when everyone else complains that it's terribly laggy huh.
> 
> 
> I haven't seen anyone complain about smart eco except to say that they didn't notice much difference.
> 
> anyone knows the diameter of the W1070 optics please? I'd like to order a ND4 filter =)


----------



## kelvink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *energizer30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1050#post_22796412
> 
> 
> OK guys, now I've got a serious dilemma. I just picked up the BenQ MW519 a few weeks ago. (Full HD 3D 1280X800, 13,000:1 contrast, 2,800 ANSI lumens) and I'm happy with it, or so I thought~!! I bought it from Amazon for $566 and really, for all the bells and whistles it's a fantastic deal. That being said, I had no idea the W1070 was coming out and the stellar review by Art is really making me think hard about returning it and picking up the W1070.
> 
> My question is, from 10 feet away, am I going to see a HUGE difference in sharpness and clarity on normal 1080i broadcasts?
> 
> Also, will the 2,000 Lumens seem significantly darker then the 2,800? (I like being able to watch football with daylight).
> 
> Will 720P Broadcasts seems somehow better through a 1080P projector as opposed to a 1280X800?



Huge quality jump from 720p to 1080p, it's not even funny! You'll never go back. Not to mention the DC3 chipset (which I think TI only makes them on 1920x1080 resolutions).


----------



## FlyingBoat

So what are your thoughts between the W1070, a Sharp XVZ17000, and an Epson 8350 all for about the same price?


I am thinking the Benq is the best based on reviews but it isn't available from Amazon or BestBuy at this point and I have a lot of gift cards for these sources that I would like to use. The Benq also has limited proven history. (I am coming from an Optoma HD7300 which doesn't stay on anymore, and I figure isn't worth sending out to be repaired again since bulb is old as well.)


8350 strength is better lens shift including horizontal, better warranty, a bit brighter than W1070.


Is the Sharp even a contender in this any more?


I am thinking I would like to try 3D, otherwise I would be jumping at the 8350.


Also, would an open box 5010 be worth $700 more that these options? These are display models for BB and they said they seldom turned them on.


Short throw is a requirement. Each of the above meet what I need with a 100' screen at about 10'.


I did pick up a cheap Epson 710HD to easily install and hold me over for a few days, I was hoping until the W1070 was available from BB or Amazon, preferably BB. But that picture isn't good enough and I plan to return within 30 days.


Everything tells me to wait for the W1070, but I could throw in the extra cash if the 5010 is worth it, or possibly forgo 3D as a novelty and get an 8350, or go with the Sharp if it has some benefit I am not seeing to offset what I hear is comparably a pretty dim projector. Room is in basement without complete light control.


----------



## energizer30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kelvink*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1080#post_22796679
> 
> 
> Huge quality jump from 720p to 1080p, it's not even funny! You'll never go back. Not to mention the DC3 chipset (which I think TI only makes them on 1920x1080 resolutions).



My thing is though, I have Time Warner Cable and most of the content I watch is 720P or 1080i at best.


First, will 720P somehow look better through a 1080P projector? If so, am I going to notice a 40% better picture from 10 feet away? Like I said, I think it looks good right now and don't know I can justify 40+% more cost considering 98% of my content isn't 1080P in the first place.


Second, will the drop of 800 Lumens significantly affect watching content in the daylight?


----------



## Elix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlyingBoat*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1080#post_22796794
> 
> 
> So what are your thoughts between the W1070, a Sharp XVZ17000, and an Epson 8350 all for about the same price?


Sharp for the same price? Where?


From Art's review of W1070:


> Quote:
> BenQ W7000: The BenQ is more of a home theater projector than a home entertainment one. It definitely does better on blacks - it is one of only two under $2000 reviewed projectors so far, that we consider "ultra high contrast."


Ugh, everybody knows that W7000 has ~1000:1 contrast and W1070 has >2000:1. And it seems he does with his test photos what he wants to manipulate reader's impressions.


I am not going to read his reviews any further.


----------



## FlyingBoat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elix*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1080#post_22796823
> 
> *Sharp for the same price? Where?*
> 
> From Art's review of W1070:
> 
> Ugh, everybody knows that W7000 has ~1000:1 contrast and W1070 has >2000:1. And it seems he does with his test photos what he wants to manipulate reader's impressions.
> 
> I am not going to read his reviews any further.



So are you saying from your comment that a Sharp for the same price would be a better deal? I see them on clearance from BestBuy for $1200. By going through a shopping portal I get 5% off of that. I can get BestBuy gift cards (to add to the ones I already have) for 10 to 15% off. I also get BB reward points for about 2%. So with the discounts I get it down to about $1K or so.


Same with the 8350. I can get BB to pricematch to $1100 price and get a similar percent discount off of that.


An advantage to me as well with BB is I get a free calibration since I am silver. Many may argue the BB techs wouldn't do a good job, but I hear they are certified and I would never end up paying for a calibration otherwise, and they will probably get it better than I could make it.


I also have the behemoth Sharp XVZ12000 which I like but it can't be mounted where I want it because it is a long throw. (have it sitting further back on the bar right now as a backup and am getting very low wife affection factor due to it).


I would go with the Sharp, it seems like such a better deal compared to MSRP, but the specs, lack of any lens shift, lower bulb life, etc. draw me away. If it is actually better than I would highly consider it. But is it?


----------



## energizer30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1080#post_22796923
> 
> 
> 
> I know nothing about the MW519 except that BenQ lists it as a Business/Education projector which typically means picture quality/color accuracy is compromised to give the brightest image possible.
> 
> Hard to say, especially considering they list contrast as 12000:1 which is pretty decent for business class.



It's 13,000:1 contrast, that's why I pulled the trigger! Right out of the box, colors were good. Just tweaked the brightness/contrast for movies and the greens for football. All and all, it looks very good from 10 feet and LCD like from 15.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1080#post_22796923
> 
> 
> Also, looking at the differences in projection offset angle and throw ratio, if the 519 is working for you the W1070 may not.
> 
> If you are happy with the image for the type of material you are watching I would keep it. Don't expect a huge improvement due to the resolution alone.



The W1070 would have to sit about 3 inches lower from the back wall/ceiling with the vertical lens-shift and the zoom ratio at 1.24. I would also lose about +-10% in lumens because of it.


----------



## tigerfan33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1080#post_22796923
> 
> 
> If you are watching 720p source material a 1080p projector isn't going to give you a noticably sharper picture.
> 
> I know nothing about the MW519 except that BenQ lists it as a Business/Education projector which typically means picture quality/color accuracy is compromised to give the brightest image possible.
> 
> Hard to say, especially considering they list contrast as 12000:1 which is pretty decent for business class.
> 
> Also, looking at the differences in projection offset angle and throw ratio, if the 519 is working for you the W1070 may not.
> 
> If you are happy with the image for the type of material you are watching I would keep it. Don't expect a huge improvement due to the resolution alone.



True. I got a Benq w710st just for sports and HDTV programming. It's a 720p and does a fantastic job. My other projector is a JVC RS46 for movie watching. HD sports look better on the $550 Benq. Movies look tons better on the........do I need to finish this statement


----------



## albero67




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *energizer30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1050#post_22796276
> 
> 
> Be careful, these new BenQ projectors need 3D glasses that work at 96/144hz and most DLP glasses won't work with it. There's a thread on it here.
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1448720/benq-w1070-144hz-compatible-dlp-link-3d-glasses



Tested with comcast 3d:


3DTV Corp DLP Link model D+D3G, 96/100/120/144 Hz – works fine

3DTV Corp DLP Link model ND2G, 120 Hz – works fine

3DTV Corp DLP Link model VA-DD1, 120 Hz – gives picture with flashes and flickering. Basically doesn’t work

Optoma ZD101 - works fine


----------



## Ring30

OK. So now that I know I want one of these W1070's, where's the best place (cheapest) to purchase in the US? AuudioGeneral.com ? Anyone find out yet if they are a qualified Benq dealer so the warranty will be valid?


----------



## energizer30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *albero67*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1080#post_22797538
> 
> 
> Tested with comcast 3d:
> 
> 3DTV Corp DLP Link model D+D3G, 96/100/120/144 Hz – works fine
> 
> 3DTV Corp DLP Link model ND2G, 120 Hz – works fine
> 
> 3DTV Corp DLP Link model VA-DD1, 120 Hz – gives picture with flashes and flickering. Basically doesn’t work
> 
> Optoma ZD101 - works fine



Were are you getting these models numbers from? I've been talking to them directly and they're sending me the DLP2, DLPR, DLPC and the DLPK's for trial.


Also, don't you notice the right lens shows the color/contrast a few shades lighter then the left eye? I got 2 pairs and they're both the same...... Additionally, just got TrueDepth Beta's version and they're doing the same thing..... It's driving me NUTS!


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *energizer30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1050#post_22796412
> 
> 
> OK guys, now I've got a serious dilemma. I just picked up the BenQ MW519 a few weeks ago. (Full HD 3D 1280X800, 13,000:1 contrast, 2,800 ANSI lumens) and I'm happy with it, or so I thought~!! I bought it from Amazon for $566 and really, for all the bells and whistles it's a fantastic deal. That being said, I had no idea the W1070 was coming out and the stellar review by Art is really making me think hard about returning it and picking up the W1070.
> 
> My question is, from 10 feet away, am I going to see a HUGE difference in sharpness and clarity on normal 1080i broadcasts?
> 
> Also, will the 2,000 Lumens seem significantly darker then the 2,800? (I like being able to watch football with daylight).
> 
> Will 720P Broadcasts seems somehow better through a 1080P projector as opposed to a 1280X800?



I have had many 720p projectors, Panasonic AE900, Optoma GT720, Marantz VP8600, Acer H5360, Optoma ML500, and now I'm using a Casio LED 720p projector. I just sold my Benq W7000 and I am planning on getting the W1070 when it gets to $850. I prefer the W7000. I'm using the jvc x55 right now and I use that just for movies. I watch more sports and tv shows than anything and I have changed so many projectors trying to find the right combination. I want my sports and hdtv to look like a blu ray. So, the Benq paired with my Darbee and Oppo 103 gave me that. I tried it with my 720p projectors but the video processor in the Oppo needs a 1080p projector to take full advantage of the Markell VP in Oppo 103.


----------



## white59rt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ring30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1080#post_22797746
> 
> 
> OK. So now that I know I want one of these W1070's, where's the best place (cheapest) to purchase in the US? AuudioGeneral.com ? Anyone find out yet if they are a qualified Benq dealer so the warranty will be valid?



Yes that is the cheapest I have found by 120 so far here in the states. They are list directly on BenQ's site as an authorized dealer if you go to the where to buy section http://www.benq.us/wheretobuy/ and then check physical store and PA as state and Huntingdon Valley for the city. They show up directly on their site as an authorized shop so I am assuming all warranty would be valid.


I will probably order one from them soon.


Hope that helps.


Todd


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ring30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1080#post_22797746
> 
> 
> OK. So now that I know I want one of these W1070's, where's the best place (cheapest) to purchase in the US? AuudioGeneral.com ? Anyone find out yet if they are a qualified Benq dealer so the warranty will be valid?





If you have patience, wait for it to hit BB and Amazon, etc.


I am optimistic that price will come down. I'll pick one up once it hits 850 or so. Could be a long wait, but I am a bargain hunter.


----------



## energizer30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1080#post_22798077
> 
> 
> So, the Benq paired with my Darbee and Oppo 103 gave me that. I tried it with my 720p projectors but the video processor in the Oppo needs a 1080p projector to take full advantage of the Markell VP in Oppo 103.



Now, can you "speak" in English? Also, you meant the Benq 7000? I only have Time Warner Cable and most of the stuff is broadcast in 720P or 1080i at best. I got Tivo, so I can't switch to Dish or something. So, bottom line, seeing 98% of my viewing isn't 1080P, is it worth 40%+ more?


Next, will the W1070 give me enough lumens to play sports in the daylight without darkening my entire "open concept" home? It's not like I live in a cave and certainly my friends won't appreciate having a party in one either! I don't have a dedicated room for movies, so I just want the best of both worlds. For better or worse I have to find a happy medium, all in one.


----------



## energizer30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1080#post_22798222
> 
> 
> I'll pick one up once it hits 850 or so. Could be a long wait, but I am a bargain hunter.



It's already a Bargain! If it MSRP'd at $1,500, would it be a bargain now?


----------



## socwrkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlyingBoat*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1080#post_22797111
> 
> 
> So are you saying from your comment that a Sharp for the same price would be a better deal? I see them on clearance from BestBuy for $1200. By going through a shopping portal I get 5% off of that. I can get BestBuy gift cards (to add to the ones I already have) for 10 to 15% off. I also get BB reward points for about 2%. So with the discounts I get it down to about $1K or so.
> 
> Same with the 8350. I can get BB to pricematch to $1100 price and get a similar percent discount off of that.
> 
> An advantage to me as well with BB is I get a free calibration since I am silver. Many may argue the BB techs wouldn't do a good job, but I hear they are certified and I would never end up paying for a calibration otherwise, and they will probably get it better than I could make it.
> 
> I also have the behemoth Sharp XVZ12000 which I like but it can't be mounted where I want it because it is a long throw. (have it sitting further back on the bar right now as a backup and am getting very low wife affection factor due to it).
> 
> I would go with the Sharp, it seems like such a better deal compared to MSRP, but the specs, lack of any lens shift, lower bulb life, etc. draw me away. If it is actually better than I would highly consider it. But is it?



Learn from others.. do not use Best Buy to calibrate... free or not, they are horrible. I made tha mistake with my plasma and have called and gone to the store more times than i can count just to get a tech to come back and put my settings back to factory so i can re-calibrate and they never ever ever call to set the appt like they are supposed to. When they did my Plasma, it was totally washed out looking. All of the outdoor day scenes in movies looked like they were filmed in a smog environment. They do not know what they are doing. They put sensors on the screen and let a machine program it... I reallly don't think their techs have a clue except how to use the machine (which does a crap job).


----------



## socwrkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1020#post_22786898
> 
> 
> Compared to a hi-end plasma I'm sure the blacks do suck. Your white ceiling and walls however certainly are not helping. Any light in the image will reflect off the surroundings right back on to the screen. This will wash out any black areas. You would be surprised how little reflected light it takes to destroy any vestige of black level. Even a JVC wouldn't do well in this environment.



I agree. After looking at some more movies, the reflections are doing some damage to the black levels. I'll have to put up with it for now as i plan to move in the next few months and won't paint the ceiling here. Thanks for your input.


----------



## FlyingBoat

Found out the Sharps on clearance are sold out and the open box 5010's won't have Epson bulb warranty, so it makes the decision a bit easier. Waiting for the 1070's to show up at BestBuy or the 5020's or 3010's to come way down.


----------



## Elix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlyingBoat*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1080#post_22797111
> 
> 
> So are you saying from your comment that a Sharp for the same price would be a better deal?


1200$ that's crazy. Sharp XV-Z17000 still retails for $5000 here.

Here're some links: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1274146/sharp-xv-z17000-new-dlp-full-hd-3d-projector/240#post_20249090 
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ja&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ippinkan.com%2Fsharp_xv-z17000.htm 
http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/article/review-sharp-xv-z17000-3d-dlp-projector


----------



## safe bobo

Calibrated Color Temp over IRE Range:


20 IRE = 6427

30 IRE = 6427

40 IRE = 6496

50 IRE = 6449

60 IRE = 6477

70 IRE = 6419

80 IRE = 6452

90 IRE = 6469

100 IRE = 6499


Average gamma= 2.16


Ridiculous. No $1000 projector should be able to calibrate this tightly. Note that the color temperature varies only by 80 degrees. Most projectors calibrated vary by 200 to 400 degrees. Even $10,000 projectors. Sweet! The result is excellent color



Love that part in the review. So the goal is to have as close to 6500k? Is that the most neutral white?

Should I just use his calibnration settings for my darkened room? I'm using either a 1.0 or 1.1 gain screen. And which ones according to his review?


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *energizer30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1080#post_22798236
> 
> 
> It's already a Bargain! If it MSRP'd at $1,500, would it be a bargain now?




Not by me. Not yet.


----------



## Thunder_God_Thor

FYI I ordered mine from Amazon Canada for $850 ($950 with taxes). Its not in stock and Im not sure when they will get it in stock but Im willing to wait however long it takes to get it from them instead of places like NCIX or Canada Computers as there return/exchange policies suck (it was available on Amazon Canada, NCIX, Canada Computers and Memory Express for the same price of $850 at the same time about a week ago and I opted to not go through the other retailers and just wait it out with Amazon Canada for said reasons).


Here is the link to Amazon Canada:
http://www.amazon.ca/gp/offer-listing/B00A2T6X0K/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## energizer30

Originally Posted by energizer30


It's already a Bargain! If it MSRP'd at $1,500, would it be a bargain now?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1080#post_22798529
> 
> 
> Not by me. Not yet.



Then you don't need a projector.... BTW, what are you using now?


Don't expect a lower price until until other manufacturers can beat it at a better price..... Then you'll be in the same predicament


Odds are, you'll never get a "bargain". Might as well wait for 4K and pay $10,000 for it~!!


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *energizer30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1080#post_22798228
> 
> 
> Now, can you "speak" in English? Also, you meant the Benq 7000? I only have Time Warner Cable and most of the stuff is broadcast in 720P or 1080i at best. I got Tivo, so I can't switch to Dish or something. So, bottom line, seeing 98% of my viewing isn't 1080P, is it worth 40%+ more?
> 
> Next, will the W1070 give me enough lumens to play sports in the daylight without darkening my entire "open concept" home? It's not like I live in a cave and certainly my friends won't appreciate having a party in one either! I don't have a dedicated room for movies, so I just want the best of both worlds. For better or worse I have to find a happy medium, all in one.



I mostly watch 720p tv shows, but also blurays, videogames, etc. If you think blurays aren't worth it, or have need of cataract surgery, maybe extra res isn't worth it.


As to the brightness, I have a huge open loft and during the day, even with the blinds shut, lots of light comes in and it's not very watchable. I'd say you are asking waaaaaaay too much from this PJ. It's bright but will get washed out during the daytime, no question.


ps, I've owned this for only a couple weeks and already have 257 hours on it. Maybe not something to be particularly proud of, but it should tell you something about it. Dial down the brightness and tweak the gamma, and it's very nice (not perfect though) and I can't tell you how much I love projectors now. I wouldn't have pulled the trigger were it not for the insane value and specs. Things will only get better as time goes by. I bet 4k projectors are in my future. Bring it!!!


Can't wait to read about what CES brings tomorrow.


----------



## energizer30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1080#post_22798604
> 
> 
> I mostly watch 720p tv shows, but also blurays, videogames, etc. If you think blurays aren't worth it, or have need of cataract surgery, maybe extra res isn't worth it.
> 
> As to the brightness, I have a huge open loft and during the day, even with the blinds shut, lots of light comes in and it's not very watchable. I'd say you are asking waaaaaaay too much from this PJ. It's bright but will get washed out during the daytime, no question.
> 
> ps, I've owned this for only a couple weeks and already have 257 hours on it. Maybe not something to be particularly proud of, but it should tell you something about it. Dial down the brightness and tweak the gamma, and it's very nice (not perfect though) and I can't tell you how much I love projectors now. I wouldn't have pulled the trigger were it not for the insane value and specs. Things will only get better as time goes by. I bet 4k projectors are in my future. Bring it!!!
> 
> Can't wait to read about what CES brings tomorrow.




FINALLY, a post I can dig my teeth into!! I got the new BenQ MW519. http://www.benq.us/product/projector/mw519/ 


Very GOOD specs for what I paid for it and I like it ALOT. It's full 3D HD, has a 13,000:1 Contrast ratio, a bright 2800 ANSI lumens, 100 inch screen at only 10 feet but up to 12 ft. It can be had for $528, or $566 if you prefer Amazon. For the price, you won't find better quality OR versatility..... Watch Football in the daytime and movies/games in 2D/3D at night with the lights on.


So, you're saying the step down of 800 Lumens and the fact most of what I watch isn't 1080P,, it's not worth 40% more?


BTW, like my nik-name suggests, I'm 30..... and nowhere near cataracts~!!!


----------



## FlyingBoat

How did you order from Amazon.ca? I try and it tells me cannot be shipped to my address. I am in the US.


Looks like I can use my Amazon gift cards (which I have collected for 10 to 15% off) on Amazon.ca, so I would order this up right now if I could and wait for delivery.


----------



## Thunder_God_Thor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlyingBoat*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1080#post_22798724
> 
> 
> How did you order from Amazon.ca? I try and it tells me cannot be shipped to my address. I am in the US.
> 
> Looks like I can use my Amazon gift cards (which I have collected for 10 to 15% off) on Amazon.ca, so I would order this up right now if I could and wait for delivery.



Oh it probably wont ship outside then Canada then. I get the same error message on lots of items from Amazon.com as well as the items wont ship outside of USA. Sucks when this happens...


----------



## Yusuf.0088




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kelvink*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1080#post_22796679
> 
> 
> Huge quality jump from 720p to 1080p, it's not even funny! You'll never go back. Not to mention the DC3 chipset (which I think TI only makes them on 1920x1080 resolutions).


Acer H5360BD 720p has DarkChip 3.


----------



## Yusuf.0088




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *energizer30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1080#post_22798683
> 
> 
> FINALLY, a post I can dig my teeth into!! I got the new BenQ MW519. http://www.benq.us/product/projector/mw519/
> 
> Very GOOD specs for what I paid for it and I like it ALOT. It's full 3D HD ...


It's second time you are saying it's full HD 3D. MW519 has resolution 1280x800, its WXGA. Some may get it wrong.


----------



## Yusuf.0088

w1070 - 1700 calibrated lumens from Kraine's and Art's review. I wonder how much it will be on Acer H6510BD.


----------



## Elix

Yes, definitely waiting to hear more on Acer H6510BD. There still isn't a thread on it on this forum.


----------



## JaMiR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *albero67*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1080#post_22797538
> 
> 
> Tested with comcast 3d:
> 
> 3DTV Corp DLP Link model D+D3G, 96/100/120/144 Hz – works fine
> 
> 3DTV Corp DLP Link model ND2G, 120 Hz – works fine
> 
> 3DTV Corp DLP Link model VA-DD1, 120 Hz – gives picture with flashes and flickering. Basically doesn’t work
> 
> Optoma ZD101 - works fine



Please make sure you test with all modes before posting info about working glasses. W1070 needs glasses that support 100,120 and 144hz.


50hz > 100hz glasses

60hz > 120hz glasses

24hz > 144hz glasses


Some may think that all of your tested glasses work also with 24hz material(bluray 3D for example).

Can you confirm that your tested glasses works also with 24hz material?

I know one model from 3DTV Corp works but most do not.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *energizer30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1080#post_22798228
> 
> 
> Now, can you "speak" in English? Also, you meant the Benq 7000? I only have Time Warner Cable and most of the stuff is broadcast in 720P or 1080i at best. I got Tivo, so I can't switch to Dish or something. So, bottom line, seeing 98% of my viewing isn't 1080P, is it worth 40%+ more?
> 
> Next, will the W1070 give me enough lumens to play sports in the daylight without darkening my entire "open concept" home? It's not like I live in a cave and certainly my friends won't appreciate having a party in one either! I don't have a dedicated room for movies, so I just want the best of both worlds. For better or worse I have to find a happy medium, all in one.



Speak in English? Can you read English? I tried to show u how I got my cable to look the best


----------



## energizer30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yusuf.0088*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1110#post_22798831
> 
> 
> It's second time you are saying it's full HD 3D. MW519 has resolution 1280x800, its WXGA. Some may get it wrong.



Anything over 720 is HD. 720 is 16:9, 800 is 16:10. My computer screen is 16:10 and is 1920X1200. Is that not HD? 16:10 is actually the standard for Apple computers. Are they not HD?


Finally, I linked it right to the specs, so if people can't click it, they likely can't read it to begin with..... but thanks for coming up with a thoughful reply to my questions~!!


----------



## energizer30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaMiR*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1110#post_22798942
> 
> 
> Please make sure you test with all modes before posting info about working glasses. W1070 needs glasses that support 100,120 and 144hz.
> 
> 50hz > 100hz glasses
> 
> 60hz > 120hz glasses
> 
> 24hz > 144hz glasses
> 
> Some may think that all of your tested glasses work also with 24hz material(bluray 3D for example).
> 
> Can you confirm that your tested glasses works also with 24hz material?
> 
> I know one model from 3DTV Corp works but most do not.



BenQ's glasses also work at 96hz.

http://www.benq.us/product/projector/3dglasses-d3/specifications 


3DTV Corps DLP2's work but suck for me, both pairs. Check out this thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1448720/benq-w1070-144hz-compatible-dlp-link-3d-glasses#post_22797952


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *energizer30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1110#post_22799032
> 
> 
> Do you even read the entire question before you start typing what you think the answer is?



You asked if you should have gotten the W1070 because its 1080p instead of the 720p projector you just bought. I just tried to explain the difference between the numerous 720p projectors I had to the W7000, which is similar to the W1070. Using the Oppo 103 with its features got me the best results because it upscaled my cable to 1080p and enhanced the features. I didn't say go out and buy what I got, just gave you an situation where a 1080p projector made a significant difference over a 720p projector.


Then, you asked me to speak in English for some reason. I just thought that came off rude. However, I 720p will give you a good image


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *energizer30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1050#post_22796412
> 
> 
> Will 720P Broadcasts seems somehow better through a 1080P projector as opposed to a 1280X800?



This was the comment I was referring to earlier


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *energizer30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1080#post_22798555
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by energizer30
> 
> It's already a Bargain! If it MSRP'd at $1,500, would it be a bargain now?
> 
> Then you don't need a projector.... BTW, what are you using now?
> 
> Don't expect a lower price until until other manufacturers can beat it at a better price..... Then you'll be in the same predicament
> 
> Odds are, you'll never get a "bargain". Might as well wait for 4K and pay $10,000 for it~!!




Patience....everything will and must come down.


A true bargain is the VS Pro8200 for $700. W1070 at $1100-$1200 is a good value. The W1070 at $1500? You got way to much options at that price range.


Btw, currently running an Epson 8100.


----------



## energizer30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1110#post_22799041
> 
> 
> You asked if you should have gotten the W1070 because its 1080p instead of the 720p projector you just bought. I just tried to explain the difference between the numerous 720p projectors I had to the W7000, which is similar to the W1070. Using the Oppo 103 with its features got me the best results because it upscaled my cable to 1080p and enhanced the features. I didn't say go out and buy what I got, just gave you an situation where a 1080p projector made a significant difference over a 720p projector.
> 
> Then, you asked me to speak in English for some reason,then said how you don't have a dedicated theater, which doesn't matter at all. Don't be a rude A$$!!!



OK, I did't know what Oppo 103 was. It sounds like an algorithm that synthetically produces a generic 1080P. Is that pretty effective? How much is it?


You said a few other things I didn't know the meaning to either. Not being rude, thought it was funny until you asked me if I could read English~!!


----------



## rwestley

Oppo just happens to make the best regarded Blu-Ray players with special features and quality builds that others don't have. . . It gets me angry when people get nasty with posters that try to help. Many of us are here to get more information and to help other posters. I would hope that new posters would be willing to listen before making statements like "Now can you speak in English.:


----------



## Rew452

OK, Folks got my w1070 late last night: think I was the last stop or close to it for UPS. Ha! Ha!


Set it up on a table last night to check it out and today will ceiling mount. The Benq is a shorter trough then HD20.

As you all may know it is somewhat time consuming to get it right.


Some early impressions:


1. It is Bright!!! I would say it is one of the brightest I have had. Contrast is way up there and detail is very very good.

( Coming from a Optoma HD20)


2. Picture is down right Beautiful. Just a little tweaking by eye for now. Will cal later after bulb has some hours on it.


3. Smart Eco really works. No yet noticeable problems


So far I can't really see how anyone would could go wrong and not find it a bargain and/or be happy with it.


Will post more latter, have some work to get it mounted and setup on the a ceiling.



Rew


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *energizer30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1110#post_22799105
> 
> 
> OK, I did't know what Oppo 103. It sounds like an algorithm that synthetically produces a generic 1080P. Is that pretty effective? How much is it?
> 
> You said a few other things I didn't know the meaning to either. Not being rude, thought it was funny until you asked me if I could read English~!!



Its cool, its early. But it the first blu ray player I know of that has hdmi in to add sources to us blu ray features. I had to sell my W7000 because of throw this. I'm using a 120in HP screen. The W1070 show preform better and brighter than the W7000 with 2D material. It cost me $500 but people sell there Oppos every year to upgrade to a new one. You might be able to pick up a used one next year if you looking for better performance down the road. Another good feature is that it has a good 2d-3d conversion. I watched a couple of games in 3d and it was good. Hockey and tennis is really good in 3d


----------



## energizer30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1110#post_22799189
> 
> 
> Its cool, its early. But it the first blu ray player I know of that has hdmi in to add sources to us blu ray features. I had to sell my W7000 because of throw this. I'm using a 120in HP screen. The W1070 show preform better and brighter than the W7000 with 2D material. It cost me $500 but people sell there Oppos every year to upgrade to a new one. You might be able to pick up a used one next year if you looking for better performance down the road. Another good feature is that it has a good 2d-3d conversion. I watched a couple of games in 3d and it was good. Hockey and tennis is really good in 3d



A good receiver can upconvert, right? I'd be looking mostly to upconvert tv broadcast, not dvd's or streaming. Upconverting really does a convincing job, huh?


----------



## rwestley

I guess I am clueless!! Sorry about that.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *energizer30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1110#post_22799223
> 
> 
> A good receiver can upconvert, right? I'd be looking mostly to upconvert tv broadcast, not dvd's or streaming. Upconverting really does a convincing job, huh?



The Onkyo uses the video processor in the Oppo for about $250. The Oppo has more feature and cost twice as much. The Onkyo upconverts to 1080p also.


----------



## energizer30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1110#post_22799265
> 
> 
> The Onkyo uses the video processor in the Oppo for about $250. The Oppo has more feature and cost twice as much. The Onkyo upconverts to 1080p also.



Darn, I got a top-line Onkyo too...... about 3 years old though and I know it doesn't upconvert. I'll have to look into some of these options though.


----------



## albero67




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *energizer30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1080#post_22797791
> 
> 
> Were are you getting these models numbers from? I've been talking to them directly and they're sending me the DLP2, DLPR, DLPC and the DLPK's for trial.
> 
> Also, don't you notice the right lens shows the color/contrast a few shades lighter then the left eye? I got 2 pairs and they're both the same...... Additionally, just got TrueDepth Beta's version and they're doing the same thing..... It's driving me NUTS!



These numbers are on the box of the glasses. I don't see the shades that you mention.


----------



## albero67




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaMiR*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1110#post_22798942
> 
> 
> Please make sure you test with all modes before posting info about working glasses. W1070 needs glasses that support 100,120 and 144hz.
> 
> 50hz > 100hz glasses
> 
> 60hz > 120hz glasses
> 
> 24hz > 144hz glasses
> 
> Some may think that all of your tested glasses work also with 24hz material(bluray 3D for example).
> 
> Can you confirm that your tested glasses works also with 24hz material?
> 
> I know one model from 3DTV Corp works but most do not.



I tested with Comcast 3d. That's why I wrote that above the glasses overview. Sorry for the confusion. Comcast 3d is 1080i 60hz as far as I know.


----------



## FlyingBoat

Here is the response I received from Amazaon.ca when trying to order to ship to the United States.


Arun: I'm sorry, but at this time we are not able to ship electronics to destinations outside Canada.


From their help page.

Shipping Restrictions

Amazon.ca cannot ship Software, Computer & Video Games, Gift Cards or Electronics internationally. Also, we cannot currently ship any items to addresses in Angola, Cuba, Iran, Iraq, Kosovo, and Sudan.


Maybe I miss understood people who said they ordered this from Amazon.ca. Did anyone have the item shipped to a non-Canada address?


----------



## man4mopar

Anyone tried messing in a HTPC output signals to get 3D Blurays to work with 120hz, say change output to 60hz. Only reason I ask is because I have some 120hz glasses and if I picked one up I would like to utilize them if possible. I view all movies via HTPC so switching the output signal may or may not work.

Been cooler if BenQ allowed the DLP link to be either 120hz or 144hz.


----------



## energizer30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1110#post_22799094
> 
> 
> Patience....everything will and must come down.
> 
> A true bargain is the VS Pro8200 for $700. W1070 at $1100-$1200 is a good value. The W1070 at $1500? You got way to much options at that price range.
> 
> Btw, currently running an Epson 8100.



The pro8200 is almost 3 years old and has a contrast ratio of only 4500:1. The bargain is theW1070. Far after the 8200 is off the market, I'll be buying another W1070 and returning my used one as new defective. Then, I'll still have a very good projector, brand new with all the bells and whistles..... While you're shopping for another "bargain"~!!


----------



## energizer30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1110#post_22799189
> 
> 
> Its cool, its early. But it the first blu ray player I know of that has hdmi in to add sources to us blu ray features. I had to sell my W7000 because of throw this. I'm using a 120in HP screen. The W1070 show preform better and brighter than the W7000 with 2D material. It cost me $500 but people sell there Oppos every year to upgrade to a new one. You might be able to pick up a used one next year if you looking for better performance down the road. Another good feature is that it has a good 2d-3d conversion. I watched a couple of games in 3d and it was good. Hockey and tennis is really good in 3d



So, you think the BenQ MWW519 is likely a better choice in lightened rooms...... but I could make it closer to 1080P if I buy an upscaler in the future...... Like I said, most my material isn't 1080P now, so it doesn't make a lot of sense to pay almost 50% more seeing the MW519 is brighter and has a 13,000:1 contrast ratio and I think the picture rocks from 10+ feet away.


Again, how effective are those? Surely, it's not equal to true 1080P, would you say it makes it more equal to say a 900P?


----------



## blee0120

You probably need a 1080p projector to take advantage of any 1080p upscaler. I tried it with my Optoma GT720 and my Casio LED projector, but the results were not that significant.


----------



## energizer30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1140#post_22802441
> 
> 
> You probably need a 1080p projector to take advantage of any 1080p upscaler. I tried it with my Optoma GT720 and my Casio LED projector, but the results were not that significant.



Then, what's the point of an upscaler?


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *energizer30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1110#post_22802320
> 
> 
> The pro8200 is almost 3 years old and has a contrast ratio of only 4500:1. The bargain is theW1070. Far after the 8200 is off the market, I'll be buying another W1070 and returning my used one as new defective. Then, I'll still have a very good projector, brand new with all the bells and whistles..... While you're shopping for another "bargain"~!!




Because it's old doesn't mean it sucks.


You can pick it up now for MSRP, and I'll pick it up a few months later for $200-300 less than what you paid for it.


But whatever rocks your boat.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *energizer30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1140#post_22802728
> 
> 
> Then, what's the point of an upscaler?



To upscale cable or any 720p/1080i broadcast to 1080p. Basically, if you watch a blu ray on a 720p projector, then on a 1080p projector, the 1080p projector will look better. So, if you watch a 720p/1080i broadcast on a 720p projector, then watch that same broadcast upscaled to 1080p on a 1080p projector, the 1080p projector will look better. In my experience, a 1080p projector will look much better.


----------



## energizer30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1140#post_22802904
> 
> 
> To upscale cable or any 720p/1080i broadcast to 1080p. Basically, if you watch a blu ray on a 720p projector, then on a 1080p projector, the 1080p projector will look better. So, if you watch a 720p/1080i broadcast on a 720p projector, then watch that same broadcast upscaled to 1080p on a 1080p projector, the 1080p projector will look better. In my experience, a 1080p projector will look much better.



OK, got ya, we were on the wrong page. I thought you were trying to tell me how to get the most out of the MW519.


Like we had discussed, the 1070 likely wouldn't be good in a semi-daylight lit room. As such, the 519 is likely the better bet at half the price. I have a 3D 65" Plasma for movie watching.... which I'm fine with. I just wanted the best value for an open concept with cathedral ceilings and full of people to watch instead of huddling around the 65" for the big game, etc. 90% of the people will be 15+ feet back from the screen, so most likely wouldn't see a difference in resolution anyhow..... With the W1070, most probably couldn't even make out what was on the screen... lol


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1140#post_22802904
> 
> 
> To upscale cable or any 720p/1080i broadcast to 1080p. Basically, if you watch a blu ray on a 720p projector, then on a 1080p projector, the 1080p projector will look better. *So, if you watch a 720p/1080i broadcast on a 720p projector, then watch that same broadcast upscaled to 1080p on a 1080p projector, the 1080p projector will look better.* In my experience, a 1080p projector will look much better.



This is not always the case, many times 720p content can look better on a 720p native display (other aspects being equal).


This is also mostly true for 480i content (SDtv/DVD) which usually looks better on a 480p native display.


Now if you have a high quality processor/scaler in the display or an external higher end scaler then generally the higher resolution display would be superior as long as the other aspects of the image are as good or better than the 720p display (focus, contrast, black level, color accuracy, etc).




Jason


__________________


----------



## tigerfan33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1140#post_22802904
> 
> 
> To upscale cable or any 720p/1080i broadcast to 1080p. Basically, if you watch a blu ray on a 720p projector, then on a 1080p projector, the 1080p projector will look better. So, if you watch a 720p/1080i broadcast on a 720p projector, then watch that same broadcast upscaled to 1080p on a 1080p projector, the 1080p projector will look better. In my experience, a 1080p projector will look much better.



Directv HD sports look better on my 720p fp than my 1080p JVC simply because it is brighter with more pop. There is no up scaling done on the 720p like there is on 1080p which can make a difference........in a bad way sometimes.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1140#post_22803391
> 
> 
> This is not always the case, many times 720p content can look better on a 720p native display (other aspects being equal).
> 
> This is also mostly true for 480i content (SDtv/DVD) which usually looks better on a 480p native display.
> 
> Now if you have a high quality processor/scaler in the display or an external higher end scaler then generally the higher resolution display would be superior as long as the other aspects of the image are as good or better than the 720p display (focus, contrast, black level, color accuracy, etc).
> 
> 
> Jason
> 
> __________________




I just got the Oppo 103 in December to use with my W7000 that I had. I haven't watched anything other than 1080p material on my jvc x55. I'm hoping for the W1070 to get to $850 soon. But maybe it has a lot to do with the Oppo scaling and video processing that makes my cable look so good. Also, I have a HP screen that is 120in and I was getting max gain. With the W7000 giving me 1450 lumens in eco mode, I was getting 80+ ftL. I tried the same setup with my optoma gt720 and my 720p Casio and they were not close to be honest.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tigerfan33*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1140#post_22803416
> 
> 
> Directv HD sports look better on my 720p fp than my 1080p JVC simply because it is brighter with more pop. There is no up scaling done on the 720p like there is on 1080p which can make a difference........in a bad way sometimes.



I used my old denon and pioneer upscaler in their av receivers with my jvc and it did not give me good results. I used it last year because eshift only worked with 1080p material. It was so bad that I just watched sports on my Acer H5360. Kind of weird that a $400 projector looks similar to a $8000 projector when it comes to 720p sports. The jvc looked slightly better with sports but I wasn't going to waste bulb life on it when the acer can do it just as good. But the Benq really looks that much better that I'm going to have to get the W1070 soon. With the DC3 and the smart eco mode giving it 6000hrs, I'm going to be extremely satisfied.


----------



## Kysersose

Keep the personal stuff off the board.


K


----------



## scotty144




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *energizer30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1140#post_22803340
> 
> 
> OK, got ya, we were on the wrong page. I thought you were trying to tell me how to get the most out of the MW519.
> 
> Like we had discussed, the 1070 likely wouldn't be good in a semi-daylight lit room. As such, the 519 is likely the better bet at half the price. I have a 3D 65" Plasma for movie watching.... which I'm fine with. I just wanted the best value for an open concept with cathedral ceilings and full of people to watch instead of huddling around the 65" for the big game, etc. 90% of the people will be 15+ feet back from the screen, so most likely wouldn't see a difference in resolution anyhow..... With the W1070, most probably couldn't even make out what was on the screen... lol



If your room is not light controlled you may also want to look into a high power screen.


----------



## energizer30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scotty144*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1140#post_22803665
> 
> 
> If your room is not light controlled you may also want to look into a high power screen.



What's a "High power screen"? I have one that has a 1.3 gain.


----------



## tigerfan33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1140#post_22803601
> 
> 
> I used my old denon and pioneer upscaler in their av receivers with my jvc and it did not give me good results. I used it last year because eshift only worked with 1080p material. It was so bad that I just watched sports on my Acer H5360. Kind of weird that a $400 projector looks similar to a $8000 projector when it comes to 720p sports. The jvc looked slightly better with sports but I wasn't going to waste bulb life on it when the acer can do it just as good. But the Benq really looks that much better that I'm going to have to get the W1070 soon. With the DC3 and the smart eco mode giving it 6000hrs, I'm going to be extremely satisfied.



I use the Benq w710st for sports. I have a HP screen but sit the Benq on a table. This thing is so bright and don't need any gain to enjoy sports. I can sit anywhere in my room and enjoy


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Pro - tip from another thread here on AVS Forum, for those of you who use HTPCs and want to see what the latest interpolation filters can achieve on their new Projector (to boost framerate of your videos from 24p/30p -> 60p). It seems higher def to me now, not just smoother. Everything looks better now (to me).


Direct link to try it out (trust me you won't regret it):

http://www.svp-team.com/wiki/Download 


I haven't tried it with Blurays yet but I have with a rip of the Avengers in 1080p/24 upped to 60. It is INCREDIBLE. What a sight to behold. The final battle scenes. man, I can't believe how I tolerated 24hz for so long. I hate it. Their control panel also supports upping 3D too. I'll try 1080p/24 frame packed to 1080i/60 SBS or 1080p/30 frame packed and see if it works / makes a difference. I think the diff between 24p and 30p will be pretty big. Every frame counts. Fast paced action, (esp adult material), is waaaaaay better with this filter on. Smoothness is sexy. Fluid motion = win.


I suspect even Disney / Pixar movies will be better off with it.


----------



## safe bobo

Hey rlburnside.....I think I will try that....I've been using splayer as my media player since it's so versitile.....is that a codec or a different media player? Is this going to have "fake 240hz LCD monitor look/feel?" I thought I read that 24fps would look better since it gives movies filmed at 24fps more of that film like look than fake look....


If I'm going to be using this projector with only THE HTPC....and maybe once in a while ps3/xbox....if ever at all....then would 144hz 3d glasses be irrelevant to my needs? Does 3d using nvidia with the HTPC only do 120hz? I would need an actual bluray 3d player for 144hz?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

hey, what can I say, I watch all sortsa stuff!! I only mentioned Disney because I watched Tangled with my girlfriend on it the other week in 3D and some parts were really great. But I always think more FPS is better. You can set the target frame rate and a ton of other things, that will be helpful when I get my 'scope lens installation, with the tool, which is basically a control app around a variety of codecs and filters that all work together, many of which you probably already have on your machine just not configured. I think the main thing is the time rejigger thingy.


Only issue is that it doesn't appear to apply the reclocking step on multiple instances of MPC at the same time (which is the media player it comes it, and my fav anyway). It's all very recent versions of the tools, mid-late 2012. Maybe not the most cutting edge ones, but to me it looks better. Especially when you enable side by side comparisons, I'm like...why would I want to watch 1/2 or 2/5ths of the frames I could be watching. It makes the picture a lot better + more detailed. Like when the action slows down it just feels more "real" to me. Not fake, better. I guess I'm a convert now, who thinks 24hz is a crime to human vision and should be abolished. Thankfully I don't need to shove my opinion or preferences down anybody else's throat. I prefer my PC to do this work anyway because it's infinitely configurable and free.


As I said, try it out. You may find some material better left at 24p, but I think I'll just leave it on permanently now. I think my PS3's bluray playback duties time is running out...if only HTPC 3d bluray playback weren't such a royal pain. I absolutely detest powerdvd and windvd isn't much better. It's very finicky to get it all working each time. Especially since I need to coerce my videocard to output 7.1 audio through to my receiver via a different hdmi cable than the one that goes straight to my BenQ, since my receiver will not forward 3D (it's HDMI 1.3 only).


----------



## Thunder_God_Thor

Incase it wasn't posted already but here is Art's review from Projector Reviews:

http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/w1070/index.php


----------



## barge01

Just ordered my w1070







hopefully its delivered before the weekend! Just wondering about the 3d with projectors. At the moment I have a series 5 (I think) Samsung 59" plasma and get a bit of ghosting, was wondering what the 3d is like on this and also how much "pop" to the 3d images there is? If anyone has one would be great to know also if anyone has used nvidia 3dvision for some 3d games would love to know how it looks.


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elix*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1110#post_22798871
> 
> 
> Yes, definitely waiting to hear more on Acer H6510BD. There still isn't a thread on it on this forum.


In China, W1070 is priced at RMB 9999. The Acer H6510BD is RMB 7999.


----------



## scotty144




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *energizer30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1140#post_22803703
> 
> 
> What's a "High power screen"? I have one that has a 1.3 gain.



It's a screen made by Da-Lite. It has a very high gain of 2.8. Although depending on where your projector is mounted you may not get the full gain benefit. But the screen has excellent ambient light rejecting properties. ie you are able to to get a much better picture when you have lights on or are not light controlled.


----------



## gonthorn

I think my anamorphic question may have gotten over looked a few pages back.


Can an owner confirm this projector does the vertical stretch for use with an anamorphic lens in the "letter box" aspect mode? And second that this same aspect mode can still be selected while the projector is outputting 3D Bluray content? (Benq's w7000 will not switch to letter box stretch in 3d mode, but that seems like a firmware issue, which is why I hope someone can test this on the W1070)


Thanks!


----------



## dontadow

Last friday I took the plunge and replaced my Optoma e727 with the Benq w1070. . I had settled on 3 weeks ago getting the epson 3020 after doing almost no research outside. I talked to a coworker and he suggested I go to these boards, so I"ve been stalking them sense. I almost bought the comparable Acer, but the ordeal of sending my machine back to the company to be fixed like it should in first place seemed a bit much. Finally I found the Benq w1070 and have been impressed by what I"ve heard. Last night I got my package, opened it up and installed it in my basement.


I am so far very impressed. The difference between that and my optoma is like Night and Day. I had a bit of an issue with placement, as there was no way for me to zoom out, which meant i needed to place my machine about 3 feet closer than I had my optoma (or buy a larger screen).


The colors were very rich, and vibrant. The response time from my PS3 felt like it was as if I was playing Madden on any of my HDTVs. Now I am just waiting for the verdict on the best glasses to get (which I am already monitoring the other thread for).


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *energizer30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1110#post_22803289
> 
> 
> Why, everyone else is paying $979 right now? Until manufacturers come out with cheaper models to compete or drop their old models in price drastically, why would they cut the price 2-3 hundred in a few months? I think you're full of wishful thinking and short on reality.




Who's everyone?


Looks like you don't do much shopping.


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dontadow*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1140#post_22804733
> 
> 
> Last friday I took the plunge and replaced my Optoma e727 with the Benq w1070. . I had settled on 3 weeks ago getting the epson 3020 after doing almost no research outside. I talked to a coworker and he suggested I go to these boards, so I"ve been stalking them sense. I almost bought the comparable Acer, but the ordeal of sending my machine back to the company to be fixed like it should in first place seemed a bit much. Finally I found the Benq w1070 and have been impressed by what I"ve heard. Last night I got my package, opened it up and installed it in my basement.
> 
> I am so far very impressed. The difference between that and my optoma is like Night and Day. I had a bit of an issue with placement, as there was no way for me to zoom out, which meant i needed to place my machine about 3 feet closer than I had my optoma (or buy a larger screen).
> 
> The colors were very rich, and vibrant. The response time from my PS3 felt like it was as if I was playing Madden on any of my HDTVs. Now I am just waiting for the verdict on the best glasses to get (which I am already monitoring the other thread for).



Sound similar to me I replaced my ageing Optoma HD20 with the BenQ W1070 and as you say picture is Night is to Day!


I should say "Where is my Sunglasses?" This baby is very bright but in a living room where lighting control is somewhat limited . So it's great!


I still can't get over the SmartEco feature being enabled and I can't detect any pumping of the lamp brightness. I have only have about 20 hours on the lamp and pj so shall be watching but so far really GREAT.


Blacks are really good and certainly much better than the HD20. Color is vibrant and fan noise is much less! Very good shadow detail!


I really don't think anyone could do better for the money. BenQ really has a winner!


W1070 Info:

Date = Dec. 2012

Firm = 1.03


That's it for now. Got it ceiling mounted yesterday will have to make a little longer pole to center picture top-bottom on screen. I use 1!/2 pvc pipe with male npt thread caps works great and of course very adjustable.


The vertical offset adjustment was set all the way down, so no adjustment left there. If you are mounting you might want to check this screw adjustment so it is centered before mounting.


Next step is to get 3D glasses but am still researching to get the right one's.


Cheers

Rew


----------



## reybie

This might be my replacement pj. Which thread are you guys looking at to check for glasses compatibility? I'm not big into 3D but would like to see what the buzz is all about


----------



## rboster

Please note, I went back and tried to clean up several pages of this thread. Remember if you see a member who is attacking others or posting to incite a fight, do not respond...use the report post button and let a moderator step in to handle it. Responding to the other party is not the route to take. I would also suggest using the ignore feature if there are members that you feel you can't get along with.


Along with deleting posts, several infractions were issued, along with a one day suspension. If we have members that continue down this path, we'll ban you from posting in this thread. Please try to treat eachother as if you were speaking face to face (assuming with respect).


Thanks

Ron


----------



## safe bobo

Does anyone know what is different between firmware 1.02 and 1.03? I have 1.02 on mine.


----------



## kelvink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gonthorn*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1140#post_22804632
> 
> 
> I think my anamorphic question may have gotten over looked a few pages back.
> 
> Can an owner confirm this projector does the vertical stretch for use with an anamorphic lens in the "letter box" aspect mode? And second that this same aspect mode can still be selected while the projector is outputting 3D Bluray content? (Benq's w7000 will not switch to letter box stretch in 3d mode, but that seems like a firmware issue, which is why I hope someone can test this on the W1070)
> 
> Thanks!



On 2D, "Letter Box" aspect ratio does stretch the image vertically. Below, the 1st picture has aspect ratio set to "Auto" while the 2nd picture has "Letter Box":
  


On 3D, however, "Letter Box" not only stretches the image but also shifts the image up and there is no way to adjust the vertical position of the image:

  


Hope it helps.


----------



## Mr.G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elgriego*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/690#post_22711137
> 
> 
> This not NOT a 6x DLP projector neither is the W7000. The w1070 is a 6 segment color wheel with speed at 3x and the W7000 is a 6 segment color wheel with 2-3x speed. The reason sellers claim 6x is the 6 segment color wheel claiming a dual factor but unfortunately it does't work like that. For eg in the hidden menu of the W7000 you can find color wheel speeds for some modes as 2X or 3x for dynamic(which by the way is completely not watchable as the color is completely off).).
> 
> If any owners of the W1070 that have owned or seen the RBE on W7000 can comment on the RBE it would be very helpful as people will be able to compare.



So what you are saying is that the W1070 is NOT a true 6X speed because they are just multiplying the native 3X by 2?


In their UK literature it states a 6X speed.

http://static1.projectorpoint.co.uk/imagelibrary/projectors/benq/w1070/benq_w1070-brochure.pdf 


Just looking for a reaffirmation. Thanks.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gonthorn*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1140#post_22804632
> 
> 
> I think my anamorphic question may have gotten over looked a few pages back.
> 
> Can an owner confirm this projector does the vertical stretch for use with an anamorphic lens in the "letter box" aspect mode? And second that this same aspect mode can still be selected while the projector is outputting 3D Bluray content? (Benq's w7000 will not switch to letter box stretch in 3d mode, but that seems like a firmware issue, which is why I hope someone can test this on the W1070)
> 
> Thanks!



yeah vertical stretching using LetterBox aspect mode works in 3D, but only from my PC and in side-by-side. In 24p framepacked, it does a bit of stretching, but it doesn't work properly. I already submitted a query to Benq's tech support about this issue and asked if there will be a fix for it.


my temp solution is to use my PC for everything, including eventually 2D+3D vertical stretching and framerate interpolation / reclocking (since I enjoy higher FPS anyway, and this PJ will do 1080p/30 frame packed). This weekend I will try to get my 3D blurays to output from my PC to my PJ in 1080p full height and in 30p and give the results here. should be okay, if the vertical stretching feature of media player classic works in 3D without creating a fuss


----------



## leeperry


6X is always 3*2, the same way 4X is always 2*2, it's all explained here really:  http://www.cine4home.de/knowhow/DLP-Farbraeder/RGB-Farbraeder.htm

 

The W7k reverts to 2*2 in cinema mode because in 3*2 dynamic mode, colorimetry gets out of hand.....I keep asking existing W1070 owners whether they can hear an audible pitch difference of the spinning colorwheel when rolling modes but no one can be hassled to answer us.

 

The same way I would really like to know the diameter of the lens in order to buy a ND4 filter


----------



## safe bobo

Can anyone recommend which ND filter to buy off eBay for the w1070? Blacks are good of course, but I hear ppl say it can be better.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *safe bobo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1140#post_22806425
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend which ND filter to buy off eBay for the w1070? Blacks are good of course, but I hear ppl say it can be better.





I am interested to hear some thoughts on this too.


Would you need a filter if your PJ is calibrated?


----------



## louisdamani

Hey smorkaz and anyone with an opinion. What's the consensus of the w1070 vs HC4000 and what else in the price range? I know its not fully saturated yet. Thanks


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *louisdamani*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1140#post_22806637
> 
> 
> Hey smorkaz and anyone with an opinion. What's the consensus of the w1070 vs HC4000 and what else in the price range? I know its not fully saturated yet. Thanks




I am probably not qualify to answer this, but here's what I seen/heard so far.


Great reviews on the W1070 (both owners and experts). Like I've said, I am waiting for a sale/price reduction on the W1070 to make a move.


In this price range?


VS Pro8200 (no 3d)

Optoma HD33

Epson 3010/3020

Epson 8350 (no 3d)

BenQ W6000 (refurb no 3D)


I am probably missing a few others.


----------



## gonthorn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kelvink*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1140#post_22806013
> 
> 
> On 2D, "Letter Box" aspect ratio does stretch the image vertically. Below, the 1st picture has aspect ratio set to "Auto" while the 2nd picture has "Letter Box":
> 
> 
> On 3D, however, "Letter Box" not only stretches the image but also shifts the image up and there is no way to adjust the vertical position of the image:
> 
> 
> Hope it helps.



Thanks a lot for the pictures and info! Just what I was looking to confirm.


Interesting that in 3D mode it tries to stretch the image but as shown is not correct (not proper 33% stretch, and the image shifts)


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1140#post_22806391
> 
> 
> yeah vertical stretching using LetterBox aspect mode works in 3D, but only from my PC and in side-by-side. In 24p framepacked, it does a bit of stretching, but it doesn't work properly. I already submitted a query to Benq's tech support about this issue and asked if there will be a fix for it.
> 
> my temp solution is to use my PC for everything, including eventually 2D+3D vertical stretching and framerate interpolation / reclocking (since I enjoy higher FPS anyway, and this PJ will do 1080p/30 frame packed). This weekend I will try to get my 3D blurays to output from my PC to my PJ in 1080p full height and in 30p and give the results here. should be okay, if the vertical stretching feature of media player classic works in 3D without creating a fuss



Glad to see I am not the only person hoping this aspect mode works as it should. I would like to hear what tech support offers as a response, just curious what firmware version is your unit (1.03 being the latest if what I read was accurate)?


----------



## Rew452

As I read some of these posts; This comes to mind- Remember this projector is the first to use TI's newest DLP chipset released Summer of 2012 if memory serves.


This would imply reduced cost to manufacture but also raises the bar on how well it performs.


I can see from time to time RBE in my past projectors but as of yet nothing on this one.


2D is really very, very good. Still working on setting up and testing 3D, so I can't say yet.


But for the money I would say How can you go wrong?


Reliability is yet to be determined. Let's hope it's good.


Rew


----------



## tintin1001

Last time i invested in a PJ it was the Panasonic 2000AE, how would this compare to a PJ so old as mine?


----------



## elgriego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr.G*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1140#post_22806043
> 
> 
> So what you are saying is that the W1070 is NOT a true 6X speed because they are just multiplying the native 3X by 2?
> 
> In their UK literature it states a 6X speed.
> http://static1.projectorpoint.co.uk/imagelibrary/projectors/benq/w1070/benq_w1070-brochure.pdf
> 
> Just looking for a reaffirmation. Thanks.



Ok this post was a long time ago but I just happen to see yours here you have it. That is exactly what I am saying and they can say all they want in their marketing pages. The projector has a color wheel of six segments(RGBRGB) that rotates at a speed of 3X(in theory they claim to achieve 6x as 1 rotation equals RGBRGB therefore every color twice. In practise although RBE(because that is the whole point in talking about the color wheen rotation speed) will be reduced it will still be there for the more sensitive ones. I see it with the Benq w7000 at 2x(4x claimed) and way much less at 3x(claimed 6x) dynamic mode which of course is unusable(the dynamic mode colors are so way off).


I hope it helps but if you are RBE sensitive like I am, buy it from a shop with very good return policy so you can return if RBE is too much for you. Various users of W1070 here don't seem to complain a lot so that's good news.


----------



## elgriego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leeperry*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1140#post_22806408
> 
> 
> 6X is always 3*2, the same way 4X is always 2*2, it's all explained here really:  http://www.cine4home.de/knowhow/DLP-Farbraeder/RGB-Farbraeder.htm
> 
> 
> The W7k reverts to 2*2 in cinema mode because in 3*2 dynamic mode, colorimetry gets out of hand.....I keep asking existing W1070 owners whether they can hear an audible pitch difference of the spinning colorwheel when rolling modes but no one can be hassled to answer us.
> 
> 
> The same way I would really like to know the diameter of the lens in order to buy a ND4 filter



That noise is easily heard with the W7000(at 3*2 dynamic) specialy when you go from any user or cinema mode to dynamic and you put forward a very fair point. Does the w1070 make the same kind of high pitched noise? However I suspect that the w1070 steadily works at 3*2 color wheel speed so maybe owners cannot hear the difference between 2x and 3x or maybe the w0170 doesn't make that noise of the color wheel. If any one can compare the two and tells us that would nice.


----------



## scotty144




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tintin1001*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1170#post_22807084
> 
> 
> Last time i invested in a PJ it was the Panasonic 2000AE, how would this compare to a PJ so old as mine?



Much brighter, much sharper. But, I'm sure you would not find the blacks or contrast quite as good.


----------



## jgrose

Just ordered my w1070 from Amazon.com today with an ETA of Friday. I had to go to amazon.ca, find the projector, then change the .ca to .com in the address bar and it brought me to the w1070 on the Amazon US site which allowed me to order @ $1099. Sucks seeing it for $860 in Canada.. I'm hoping for a price drop within the return/exchange period and I can get it adjusted.


----------



## JoeBoy73

WOW...that actually worked! Nice find! I'm so tempted to pull the trigger on this!


----------



## jgrose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1170#post_22808659
> 
> 
> WOW...that actually worked! Nice find! I'm so tempted to pull the trigger on this!


Yea, I was surprised it worked too. No idea why you can't get to it by searching - it's probably been there for the last week in hiding. FYI I believe I ordered the last (possibly only) one as it said '1 left in stock. more on the way' when I ordered.


I did get my tracking # about three hours ago though so it is on the way.


----------



## JoeBoy73

Sweet! I have been searching for days on amazon for it. Congrats and looking for to hearing your thoughts!


----------



## Thunder_God_Thor

Im glad at-least posting the Canadian link helped some people out, lol. Im still waiting for when it will ship email from CA, haha. Dont care if it take a month though, would much rather order from AMZ CA then other retailers with horrible return/exchange policies.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gonthorn*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1170#post_22806855
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for the pictures and info! Just what I was looking to confirm.
> 
> 
> Interesting that in 3D mode it tries to stretch the image but as shown is not correct (not proper 33% stretch, and the image shifts)
> 
> Glad to see I am not the only person hoping this aspect mode works as it should. I would like to hear what tech support offers as a response, just curious what firmware version is your unit (1.03 being the latest if what I read was accurate)?


\


I have 1.02. This sounds like something they can fix in 1.04 maybe...hopefully. Still no response from them, I guess they're busy.


----------



## dfmocanu

how can/do you update your firmware and where do you get it from? mine came with 1.02.


----------



## Thunder_God_Thor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dfmocanu*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1170#post_22812557
> 
> 
> how can/do you update your firmware and where do you get it from? mine came with 1.02.



This^^^ Please tell me you can update firmware yourself and you dont have to send it in to BenQ....


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

That would really suck if it wasn't user-serviceable.


Any BenQ experts in da house ? with exp upgrading firmware on previous PJs. I'll scour the net to find references to other PJ firmware updates.


----------



## rwestley

In the past you had to send in Benq units for firmware updates. According to the manual firmware is update via the serial port. It really is not too hard to do it that way but I don't know if Benq will allow it. Epson updates via the serial port and they finally provided the instructions and cables necessary to do it. You need either a Serial Null Modem cable or a USB to Serial cable from what I see.


----------



## jamieuk147

Could anyone be nice enough to recommend some 3D glasses that work well.with the projector I havent got a clue!


----------



## rwestley

There are several DLP glasses that work with the W1070.


True Depth about $50

OKBA DLP about $25 Listed as 120kz glasses but I have tried them and they work.

SanSonic 144 about $25 each.


There have been different pros and cons on each one.


----------



## Namlemez

Just received a W1070 from AudioGeneral in one day via UPS ground because I'm not terribly far from Philly. Great price and the unit works great so far in a temporary spot.


----------



## wanab

How loud really is it from about 5 feet away. Too loud ! Does it distract you from your audio system?







I sure hope that AGen has a good return policy if it is too loud for me or others.


----------



## safe bobo

I sit pretty close my w1070. It is not SILENT. When there is no audio going on, you can hear the projector if you TRY. It is never loud enough to be an annoyance. When watching a movie it just blends in and you forget about the noise...it's quiet enough you can't complain.


So our options for 3d glasses are the


sainsonic at $25

true depth at $50

and the benq at $50+???


Benq are the best? What are me missing out when going for the sainsonics? I mean....does it justify the extra cost?


----------



## Thunder_God_Thor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1170#post_22812853
> 
> 
> That would really suck if it wasn't user-serviceable.
> 
> 
> Any BenQ experts in da house ? with exp upgrading firmware on previous PJs. I'll scour the net to find references to other PJ firmware updates.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1170#post_22812894
> 
> 
> In the past you had to send in Benq units for firmware updates. According to the manual firmware is update via the serial port. It really is not too hard to do it that way but I don't know if Benq will allow it. Epson updates via the serial port and they finally provided the instructions and cables necessary to do it. You need either a Serial Null Modem cable or a USB to Serial cable from what I see.



^^^ Doesn't look good then. I just don't understand why you wouldn't want the customer to be able to update firmware via a "service only" usb port on the back of the unit. I really hope that sending it into BenQ isn't the only option for firmware updates.


----------



## ered

Has anyone tried these glasses: http://www.dimensionaloptics.com/DLP_Link.aspx ? These are advertised to work with W1070.


----------



## coderguy

Wow this thread has so many posts to it now I can't keep up.


Did anyone ever measure the lumens in the Benq's 3D modes?

It's important for people to know this. I don't mean measuring behind the glasses, I mean taking a lumens measurement on a white screen while the PJ is forced into its 3D mode just to see how torchy the max 3D mode is?


$15 meter at Amazon gets close enough on the white level measurement to give us a general idea (think I mentioned it earlier). If someone could do this, would be a great help to lots of people to know the lumens.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *safe bobo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1170#post_22813289
> 
> 
> I sit pretty close my w1070. It is not SILENT. When there is no audio going on, you can hear the projector if you TRY. It is never loud enough to be an annoyance. When watching a movie it just blends in and you forget about the noise...it's quiet enough you can't complain.
> 
> 
> So our options for 3d glasses are the
> 
> 
> sainsonic at $25
> 
> true depth at $50
> 
> and the benq at $50+???
> 
> 
> Benq are the best? What are me missing out when going for the sainsonics? I mean....does it justify the extra cost?



I don't think you are missing anything by buying the Benq glasses they are not even rechargeable.. Some have found them uncomfortable and expensive. Some like the True Depth best because they are larger and can block the DLP signal better. Have not tried the Active but they look nice.

I feel that the SainSonic are a good buy for the price.


Regarding the firmware updates, Benq did not allow the W7000 to be upgraded at home. Hope it is different for the W1070 but I also have my doubts. Hopefully some of us can convince them to do this.


----------



## Thunder_God_Thor

Im going to email BenQ Canada and see what they say about the firmware update situation with this projector as its bothering me now. I hate having devices that aren't up to date with firmware. Will report back here with what they say.


EDIT: CANT send a email to tech support without a serial # and since I dont have mine yet I cant send them an email. BUT, If you look at the third review from the top (by Eric_M) at the linked page below you will see the person says not possible to update firmware as part of the cons in the review










http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=77677#CustomerReviews 


I guess can we at-least then know what the new firmware updates have updated (if anyone knows?) so we can determine if its worth sending in


----------



## safe bobo

Whats the point in having that mini-usb port in the back if we can't update firmware ourselves?


Kinda sucks why they dont tell us what the firmware differences do......

sooooo best 3d glasses for this is to just get the $25 sainsonics?


Does anyone know what this website is?
http://www.alibaba.com/showroom/3d-glasses-for-144hz-3d-ready-projectors.html 

is it possible to get 3d glasses for our projectors @ that price?


----------



## Thunder_God_Thor

Any buy links to these Sainsonic glasses that work with this pj?


----------



## rwestley

The best place to find the SanSonic glasses is on Ebay. Be sure you get them from a supplier that ships from the US.

Four pairs for $99. The also sell single pairs. Very good seller. I got them in 3 days.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SainSonic-144Hz-for-Mitsubishi-3D-DLP-Link-Projector-IR-Active-Shutter-Glasses-/180897617413?pt=US_Video_Glasses&hash=item2a1e569605 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-SainSonic-144Hz-for-Mitsubishi-3D-DLP-Link-Projector-Active-Shutter-Glasses-/170853156865?pt=US_Video_Glasses&hash=item27c7a44801 


The MAP price is now official at $1,099. I am guessing that we will soon see it for about $899 or slightly more. Just announced at CES yesterday.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SainSonic-144Hz-for-Mitsubishi-3D-DLP-Link-Projector-IR-Active-Shutter-Glasses-/180897617413?pt=US_Video_Glasses&hash=item2a1e569605 


Not sure what the min USB port is for but according to the full manual the serial port is how you update the firmware.


The link provided in Safe Bobo is a link to suppliers in China. If enough people were interested one could buy a large number at a good price direct from China.


----------



## rbye05

Anybody know how this stacks up to mits hc 3800. Mits is running fine but the 3d interests me. thanks


----------



## soupdragon

For those considering buying filters, consider this.


When you watch 3D, you will lose between 70/80% light output (approx). With a ND4 filter, you will lose 75% light output. So, if you want a filter and you want your 2D to be about the same brightness as 3D then buy an ND4 filter as you will already know what this looks like. If you want your 2D brighter, then go for the ND2 filter.

Obviously you need to remove the filter when watching 3D or else you'll be down to about 5% light output


----------



## plasmaowner

I received my w1070 two days ago and thought I'd give my first impressions. I'm going to be using this projector for 70% movies and 30% games. It's connected to my HTPC via my Denon 3312ci. I have a nVidia 460 GTX and use XBMC and TMT5 for 3D playback. All my 2D movies are M2TS files and my 3D movies are ISO files. My previous projectors are an Infocus X10, Acer 5360 and Panny 7000. I've also demo'd in my home a JVC RS40 and Benq w6000. I have a 159" HP screen. The projector came from NCIX shipped to the US and was packaged very well. Setup was pretty simple, I have the projector shelf mounted behind my main seating. Yes I had to tilt the projector and use keystone for it to work in this setup even with using the small lens shift. Everyone is right about focusing this projector, the wheel is very sensitive as the focus dramatically changes with the slightest movement.


Here are a few things that stand out:

Colors 9: This projector has amazing color, contrast and pop for it's price point. The picture has a nice punch to it and colors look very natural. My games pop and look outstanding on it.


Blacks 7: Blacks are better then I thought they'd be. Very nice improvement over my Acer and X10 but not quite as good as the panny 7000. No where close to the RS40.


Noise 10: VERY quiet in IMHO. I run the projector in smart eco mode (which works very well btw) for everything including 3d and I can barely hear it.


Brightness 10: It's the brightest of all the projectors I've seen even slightly beating out the Acer which has roughly a 1000 hours on the bulb.


Sharpness 8: With some elbow grease, I got the picture nicely sharp. It's about on par with the Panny 7000. I was hoping for the same level of sharpness as my X10 but sadly it doesn't compare (The X10 is EXTREMELY RAZOR SHARP). I might pick up a Darbee to help out.


3D 10: I'm absolutely BLOWN AWAY. Its BRIGHT, sharp, and crystal clear. Contrast is amazing, picture is very colorful and has tons of depth. Blacks look even better! It's a HUGE improvement over the 5360 which was really good on it's own right.


Other thoughts:


I HIGHLY recommend using Smart Eco and Brilliant Color, makes the picture look outstanding. For the best 3D set brightness to 47, sharpness to 15 and gamma to 1.6. Make sure brilliant color and smart eco are on. For games use same settings except change gamma to 2.0


All said this is a great projector for it's price point. I'm a very happy camper!


----------



## Rew452

plasmaowner,

I totally agree with you but I have yet tested 3d, What glasses are you using ?

I have 2 pair coming from True Depth which are their fixed one's for the W1070.

I should have them Monday and a couple of 3d Blurays in on Tuesday so I won't know how well it does until then


Cheers

Rew


----------



## plasmaowner

I'm using the 3DTV Corp glasses for now until my Benq D3's come in (about a week). The 3DTV glasses work very well but unfortunately they don't eliminate all the red flash. I don't really notice it unless I look to the side.


----------



## dougri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plasmaowner*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1200#post_22815638
> 
> 
> Sharpness 8: With some elbow grease, I got the picture nicely sharp. It's about on par with the Panny 7000. I was hoping for the same level of sharpness as my X10 but sadly it doesn't compare (The X10 is EXTREMELY RAZOR SHARP). I might pick up a Darbee to help out.



not that this was unexpected, but still sad to hear it. I have an x10 and have been bitten by the 3d bug... so I have been weighing the options for a single projector solution, but still floundering around... doubt I'll get the sharpness of my x10 with any of the current 3D DLP offerings under $5k. I'm kicking myself for not jumping on the IN83 refurbs on ebay for $850 a few weeks ago... could have sold my X10 for a couple hundred and had an IN83/W1070 combo for 2D/3D for under $2K. Oh well... back to floundering


----------



## man4mopar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soupdragon*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1200#post_22815289
> 
> 
> For those considering buying filters, consider this.
> 
> 
> When you watch 3D, you will lose between 70/80% light output (approx). With a ND4 filter, you will lose 75% light output. So, if you want a filter and you want your 2D to be about the same brightness as 3D then buy an ND4 filter as you will already know what this looks like. If you want your 2D brighter, then go for the ND2 filter.
> 
> Obviously you need to remove the filter when watching 3D or else you'll be down to about 5% light output



Good info, what is the size of the lens on this W1070, or more to the point what size ND filter does one need to buy?


----------



## Nayr2




> Quote:
> I HIGHLY recommend using Smart Eco and Brilliant Color, makes the picture look outstanding. For the best 3D set brightness to 47, sharpness to 15 and gamma to 1.6. Make sure brilliant color and smart eco are on. For games use same settings except change gamma to 2.0



Sorry plasmaowner, but Smart Eco doesn't work as advertised and Brilliant Color is *awful*. Best to turn both off. Gamma is a whole other can of worms.


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plasmaowner*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1200#post_22815857
> 
> 
> I'm using the 3DTV Corp glasses for now until my Benq D3's come in (about a week). The 3DTV glasses work very well but unfortunately they don't eliminate all the red flash. I don't really notice it unless I look to the side.



Did you verify that the Benq D3's 3D Glasses P/N: 5J.J7K25.001 are indeed the correct ones?


W1070 Info sheet calls out the following: 3D Glasses P/N: 5J.J7K25.011. Notice the last 3 digits.


So far I have not found the glasses listed on the data sheet anywhere. Did they change the P/N?


Rew


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dougri*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1200#post_22815867
> 
> 
> not that this was unexpected, but still sad to hear it. I have an x10 and have been bitten by the 3d bug... so I have been weighing the options for a single projector solution, but still floundering around... doubt I'll get the sharpness of my x10 with any of the current 3D DLP offerings under $5k. I'm kicking myself for not jumping on the IN83 refurbs on ebay for $850 a few weeks ago... could have sold my X10 for a couple hundred and had an IN83/W1070 combo for 2D/3D for under $2K. Oh well... back to floundering




Is the IN83 really that good?


----------



## plasmaowner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nayr2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1200#post_22816131
> 
> 
> Sorry plasmaowner, but Smart Eco doesn't work as advertised and Brilliant Color is *awful*. Best to turn both off. Gamma is a whole other can of worms.



The Smart Eco feature works flawless on my unit and adds more contrast, punch and depth to the picture. Combine Smart Eco with Brilliant Color set to ON the picture looks outstanding to my eyes. To each his own.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1200#post_22816170
> 
> 
> Did you verify that the Benq D3's 3D Glasses P/N: 5J.J7K25.001 are indeed the correct ones?
> 
> 
> W1070 Info sheet calls out the following: 3D Glasses P/N: 5J.J7K25.011. Notice the last 3 digits.
> 
> 
> So far I have not found the glasses listed on the data sheet anywhere. Did they change the P/N?
> 
> 
> Rew


 The ones I ordered have P/N of 5J.J7K25.001. Should have them next week. Maybe it's a typo on the W1070 info sheet. Benq's website also shows 5J.J7K25.001 for the D3s.


----------



## rwestley

I just spoke to Benq USA.


1. At this time there is no user firmware upgrade possible. (This may change in the future.)


2. The latest firmware is 104 which was just released. It fixes an issue with the fan shutting off too soon.


3. Version 103 made in my opinion a more important change. It fixed a flickering issue.


4. Benq suggested that we wait a few months to see if there are any other issues. They will pay shipping both ways and will update the firmware.


5. If you have version 102 please report if you have any flickering issues.


----------



## dfmocanu

I have 1.02. The only flicker I get is when changing the resolution or source (from hdmi1 to 2, haven't tried other ones).

I use xbmc and it changed to 1080p/24 when starting a movie.

For about 1-2sec I see weird stuff (image colored only red, then flashes to green) and flickers. After that it goes to normal and all is ok until the end of the movie when it goes back to 60hz.

This is my first projector so I don't know if this is what you are talking about. I thought it was normal, and it doesn't bother me so much.


----------



## Rew452

Update note:


Called Benq tech support and they don't yet know the difference but they are aware the different 3d glasses P/N's.

They hope to know more in couple of weeks.


Rew


----------



## Thunder_God_Thor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1170#post_22814403
> 
> 
> The best place to find the SanSonic glasses is on Ebay. Be sure you get them from a supplier that ships from the US.
> 
> Four pairs for $99. The also sell single pairs. Very good seller. I got them in 3 days.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SainSonic-144Hz-for-Mitsubishi-3D-DLP-Link-Projector-IR-Active-Shutter-Glasses-/180897617413?pt=US_Video_Glasses&hash=item2a1e569605
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-SainSonic-144Hz-for-Mitsubishi-3D-DLP-Link-Projector-Active-Shutter-Glasses-/170853156865?pt=US_Video_Glasses&hash=item27c7a44801
> 
> 
> The MAP price is now official at $1,099. I am guessing that we will soon see it for about $899 or slightly more. Just announced at CES yesterday.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SainSonic-144Hz-for-Mitsubishi-3D-DLP-Link-Projector-IR-Active-Shutter-Glasses-/180897617413?pt=US_Video_Glasses&hash=item2a1e569605
> 
> 
> Not sure what the min USB port is for but according to the full manual the serial port is how you update the firmware.
> 
> 
> The link provided in Safe Bobo is a link to suppliers in China. If enough people were interested one could buy a large number at a good price direct from China.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1200#post_22816313
> 
> 
> I just spoke to Benq USA.
> 
> 
> 1. At this time there is no user firmware upgrade possible. (This may change in the future.)
> 
> 
> 2. The latest firmware is 104 which was just released. It fixes an issue with the fan shutting off too soon.
> 
> 
> 3. Version 103 made in my opinion a more important change. It fixed a flickering issue.
> 
> 
> 4. Benq suggested that we wait a few months to see if there are any other issues. They will pay shipping both ways and will update the firmware.
> 
> 
> 5. If you have version 102 please report if you have any flickering issues.




^^^^ Thanks for this great info. Its really appreciated. At-least BenQ is picking up the shipping tab which should be a given IMO, but, the question is what kind of turn around times are we looking at. Would suck if you sent your unit for a firmware update only to be PJ-less for 2-3 weeks, lol. I really-really hope they just enable us to update the firmware at some point.


On a more positive note my PJ ships on Monday from Amazon CA!!!


----------



## jamieuk147

Thanks


----------



## jamieuk147




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbye05*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1170#post_22814560
> 
> 
> Anybody know how this stacks up to mits hc 3800. Mits is running fine but the 3d interests me. thanks



I have both but benq isnt setup yet..pm me to ask in a few days


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

I'll only send in my PJ for a firmware update if they fix the letterbox scaling in 3D mode, or something else that's really important, other than that I don't really care about the mentioned 1.03 or 1.04 fixes. (I'm at 1.02).


But, I'd still rather update the firmware myself. It would be really annoying to have something wierd happen to my projector and not have it for a few weeks. Going back to using my plasma fulltime is going to be such a downer! No offense, little panasonic dude. haha. I'm moving cities soon and will probably give my old plasma TV to my mom, I love this projector so much. For normal use of my HTPC, I'll just pick up a smaller computer monitor.


----------



## energizer30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plasmaowner*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1200#post_22816279
> 
> 
> The Smart Eco feature works flawless on my unit and adds more contrast, punch and depth to the picture. Combine Smart Eco with Brilliant Color set to ON the picture looks outstanding to my eyes. To each his own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones I ordered have P/N of 5J.J7K25.001. Should have them next week. Maybe it's a typo on the W1070 info sheet. Benq's website also shows 5J.J7K25.001 for the D3s.



Those things have been backordered the last month saying 7-14 days. BenQ's shopping site even has them backordered. God only knows when they'll be available.


----------



## man4mopar

Can some one please measure the diameter of the lens. I ordered one of these and having direct sent to McMurdo Antarctica and thinking I will need a ND2 filter but not sure what diameter I should get. Curious how it compares to the H9500BD I have getting a firmware update to now.

Thanks in advance.


Side note and kudos to TrueDepth here. I had two pair of their DLP link glasses I bought December 2011 and they are swapping me my old glasses that will not do 144hz for two that will. That is great customer service.


Josh


----------



## dougri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1200#post_22816204
> 
> 
> Is the IN83 really that good?



.95" DC4 DMD with excellent optics. No dynamic iris, 3D or frame interpolation, but exceedingly sharp with great colors, good brightness and good black levels. For DLP fans, its hard to fault it at less than $1K... not for the RBE sensitive though (not bad, but certainly not RBE-free).


----------



## plasmaowner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *energizer30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1200#post_22816892
> 
> 
> Those things have been backordered the last month saying 7-14 days. BenQ's shopping site even has them backordered. God only knows when they'll be available.



I put my order in early December. Per my rep, hoping to have glasses next week, we'll see I guess.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dougri*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1200#post_22817175
> 
> 
> .95" DC4 DMD with excellent optics. No dynamic iris, 3D or frame interpolation, but exceedingly sharp with great colors, good brightness and good black levels. For DLP fans, its hard to fault it at less than $1K... not for the RBE sensitive though (not bad, but certainly not RBE-free).



+1


I wish I new about he refurbs ebay was selling. The IN83 would be a steal for under 1K considering it retailed for 6K.


----------



## smokarz

Isn't the IN83 almost 6yrs old?


----------



## raullopez1234

Has anyone compaired the the judder of motion with the 1070 against a 2012 or 2013 model JVC pj. Im interested in this projector but the lack of cfi has me worried .I find the motion of my JVC 4810to be acceptable on low setting of the cfi.Im also considering the acer h6510bd if it comes with acumotion.if it doesnt I think I will buy the benq instead.


----------



## safe bobo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plasmaowner*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1200#post_22816279
> 
> 
> The Smart Eco feature works flawless on my unit and adds more contrast, punch and depth to the picture. Combine Smart Eco with Brilliant Color set to ON the picture looks outstanding to my eyes. To each his own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones I ordered have P/N of 5J.J7K25.001. Should have them next week. Maybe it's a typo on the W1070 info sheet. Benq's website also shows 5J.J7K25.001 for the D3s.



I can't even tell if smart eco mode is even truely working since I don't ever see any changes like a dynamic iris going on and off during different scenes.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soupdragon*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1200#post_22815289
> 
> 
> For those considering buying filters, consider this.
> 
> 
> When you watch 3D, you will lose between 70/80% light output (approx). With a ND4 filter, you will lose 75% light output. So, if you want a filter and you want your 2D to be about the same brightness as 3D then buy an ND4 filter as you will already know what this looks like. If you want your 2D brighter, then go for the ND2 filter.
> 
> Obviously you need to remove the filter when watching 3D or else you'll be down to about 5% light output



I thought the ND2 filter would be 50% brighter than without....??? I like my whites and would like my blacks, a tad more black...should I go for the nd2...is it a safer bet than a nd4? And are these filters, screw on, or snap on....or u just put it in front of the original lens and it just stays there? U don't have to worry about cleaning or anything?? Which one are we supposed to buy?


I wanna get some 3d glasses, but it'll be me mostly watching non 3d stuff...maybe once in a while I will get 3d movies, just for the heck of it....so I really dont know how many glasses to get....


----------



## dougri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1200#post_22817707
> 
> 
> Isn't the IN83 almost 6yrs old?


close... Announced March 2008... The Marantz vp-11s2 was announced 4 months prior, and is an even better projector with DC4... They still go for over $4k used. Age alone does not tell the whole story with DLP... Some really mediocre new DLPs rely on 'features' rather than quality... not much of a choice given the lack of new DMDs over the past few years.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *safe bobo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1200#post_22818120
> 
> 
> I can't even tell if smart eco mode is even truely working since I don't ever see any changes like a dynamic iris going on and off during different scenes.



I appears as though there's no lag to this process, but I can't really tell the difference either. I just enabled it then disabled it on a bright scene then a less bright scene, and there was a momentary pop when going back into smart eco mode from normal in a dark scene, so maybe it's working, but maybe not. *scratches head. It's really hard to tell.


----------



## energizer30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dougri*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1200#post_22818147
> 
> 
> close... Announced March 2008... The Marantz vp-11s2 was announced 4 months prior, and is an even better projector with DC4... They still go for over $4k used. Age alone does not tell the whole story with DLP... Some really mediocre new DLPs rely on 'features' rather than quality... not much of a choice given the lack of new DMDs over the past few years.



Specs don't look that good....... DC4 doesn't mean anything unless the engineering/software etc., are up to today's standards......


Lastly, who wants a "new" 4 year old projector? Wouldn't you just be asking for problems?


----------



## energizer30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1200#post_22818395
> 
> 
> I appears as though there's no lag to this process, but I can't really tell the difference either. I just enabled it then disabled it on a bright scene then a less bright scene, and there was a momentary pop when going back into smart eco mode from normal in a dark scene, so maybe it's working, but maybe not. *scratches head. It's really hard to tell.



To the professional reviewers, it's obvious. For the vast majority of us, with the proper setting and ambient lighting we couldn't tell the difference between a $1,000 and 3,000 projector showed separately. In fact, a professional could swap them and convince most of us that the $1,000 was the more more expensive and better one. It more depends on your application, setting and lighting folks. Get any of those wrong and you got the wrong projector, no matter the price. Face it, most people buying a home theater projector don't have a dedicated "darkroom" and have no business paying more then $1,000 for one.


----------



## dougri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *energizer30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1200#post_22818418
> 
> 
> Specs don't look that good....... DC4 doesn't mean anything unless the engineering/software etc., are up to today's standards......
> 
> 
> Lastly, who wants a "new" 4 year old camcorder? Wouldn't you just be asking for problems?



I'm not comparing it to top-end projectors of today, I was simply responding to the statement that the w1070 was not as sharp as the x10 (which was the entry-level model in the line that included the X10, IN80, IN82, IN83). TI has not made any better chips than the 0.95" DC4 DMD. You start with that, add in excellent optics and you have a great PJ. I'm not saying it is for everyone... those wanting the deepest blacks will not like it. But for DLP fans, It has very good blacks, excellent colors, great ansi contrast (>500:1) and excellent (for a DLP) native contrast without the use of a dynamic iris(measured over the 5k:1 spec by some). For 2D, you'd be hard pressed to find a better image for under $1K, and certainly not one with any type of warranty (factory refurb only comes with 90 days, though).


Hey, don't get me wrong, I'd much prefer a recently released .95" DC4 DMD projector with flawless dynamic iris operations and triple-flash 3D. Unfortunately, the Runco x-200i runs $15k.


Which under-a-grand PJ would you recommend for 2D that throws a better image?


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *energizer30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1200#post_22818444
> 
> 
> Face it, most people buying a home theater projector don't have a dedicated "darkroom" and have no business paying more then $1,000 for one.



There are many things that can be done to improve a picture. Screens, rugs, curtains, etc. To fight ambient light you can put a black area rug under the screen and that will do some improvement. Add a dark color board or some type of cloth over the screen and improve the image even more. There are screens like the black diamond or just buy a grey screen. Also, the HP screen works great too. So, you don't have to be forced to buy cheaper projectors unless you can't afford anything over $,1000. Then, you can convince yourself that your cheap business projector is the same as a high quality HT projector.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *energizer30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1200#post_22818444
> 
> 
> To the professional reviewers, it's obvious. For the vast majority of us, with the proper setting and ambient lighting we couldn't tell the difference between a $1,000 and 3,000 projector showed separately. In fact, a professional could swap them and convince most of us that the $1,000 was the more more expensive and better one. It more depends on your application, setting and lighting folks. Get any of those wrong and you got the wrong projector, no matter the price.



That reviewer will lose all credibility if they try to do that. It seems that more and more people are coming to this forum to get advice and the members give them what they are looking for. Some who go out and buy bright 720p projectors want to convince themselves and others that this is the best it gets. Most of those projectors are business projectors also. Others may use these to save hours on their main projectors, and buy a 720p projector for material that is non HD or lower than 1080p. I'm positive they would not stop using there jvc or Sony to use their 720p projector.


----------



## gizmoclunky

I have had mine for about a month now and it been left on Smart Eco and I have never noticed any popping. It is a great machine and all I need to do is try calibrating it but the pre loaded settings seem to be pretty good already.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1230#post_22818818
> 
> 
> That reviewer will lose all credibility if they try to do that. It seems that more and more people are coming to this forum to get advice and the members give them what they are looking for. Some who go out and buy bright 720p projectors want to convince themselves and others that this is the best it gets. Most of those projectors are business projectors also. Others may use these to save hours on their main projectors, and buy a 720p projector for material that is non HD or lower than 1080p. I'm positive they would not stop using there jvc or Sony to use their 720p projector.



Excellent point. I have both the JVC RS45 and the Benq 1080p. I use the JVC for most of my 2D viewing and the Benq for 3D and some casual viewing and sports.

I do have a light controlled room and there is a big difference in picture quality with the JVC. That being said the Benq is a very nice projector in its price range and it is great for the average user.


I would also like to make a suggestion. Everyone who is interested in this projector or owns one should continue to post in this thread. If you have made another choice or have no plans to get a w101070 please post somewhere else. Once choices are made people tend to support what they have done and it does not help getting into the merits of a person's choices. This is especially true if one has no intention to own this machine.


----------



## coderguy

SOME of the lower-cost 1080p projectors can compete in bright scenes, beyond that no. It is also a misunderstanding that you need a room with dark walls to benefit by JVC or Sony or Epson's darker contrast (native on/off). That is not true, as it is only true if you have external light pollution in the room. Having white walls does not fully degrade the image the same way as ambient light does (both visually and by raw math). We argued out the nitty gritty math in another thread to show why. Native on/off contrast does not care if you have white walls, the reflectivity is proportionate as a percentage and the contrast remains the same regardless of white walls, but ONLY if there is no external ambient light (only the PJ beam itself can be on in the room). Bright scene contrast is ruined by white walls however, but native on/off (dark scene contrast) remains the same ratio because the peak whites and black floor are raised proportionately by the same % in a room with white walls (see below). If you lose too much ANSI contrast though, even dark scenes will look bad, so it does affect how dark scenes look, but not as people are saying and not to the amount people say.


So even if you have white walls (as long as no ambient light), the higher native on/off of the more expensive projectors is still useful. I know it sounds counter-intuitive, but it's because if you have a wall reflecting 10% of the light on a white 100 IRE screen, then it also reflects 10% on a black IRE 0 scree, but the reason on/off contrast remains the same is because 110% x 10 = 11 and 110% * 1 = 1.1, and 11/1.1 is the same as 10/1. But if you added some direct external light, the ratio would become distorted because it does not keep it as a percentage, that is why only external light affects on/off contrast. However, for ANSI as well as intrascene contrast, well the white walls do hurt it, so it is best to have a blackened room. A JVC will still have noticeably higher contrast in a white-wall'd room than another cheaper projector.


Now if you have ambient light or any external light source, then yah, you mise well buy a cheaper projector because contrast is going to be blown out.


Lots of people are misunderstanding this.


----------



## habakoski

Can someone post after calibration values with their actual menu names and exact numbers for this projector? I looked at Projectorreviews.com's calibration but they are descibing menus that don't exist and using relative values (R = -7, B = 9 etc.) instead of exact values. My projector is running firmware 1.02 and is also acting a bit weird. It seems it doesn't remember the calibration settings I've adjusted even though I'm clearly saving them in menus.


----------



## safe bobo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *habakoski*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1230#post_22819918
> 
> 
> Can someone post after calibration values with their actual menu names and exact numbers for this projector? I looked at Projectorreviews.com's calibration but they are descibing menus that don't exist and using relative values (R = -7, B = 9 etc.) instead of exact values. My projector is running firmware 1.02 and is also acting a bit weird. It seems it doesn't remember the calibration settings I've adjusted even though I'm clearly saving them in menus.



I'm running 1.02 as well....I tried to follow what the projectorreviews calibration.com suggested...

This is what I did when I tried to follow directions. Reset to default values for all video settings first....then I went into the USER1 mode, then went down so it would use CINEMA settings as the USER1 settings(forgot the exact menu words were, but just under the user1 and is usually blanked out except for user modes).....Now that user1 has the same values as cinema, when it says -7 or 9...then u just subtrast 7 or add 9 to the values....weird how it mentions tint and saturation when I can't even find that in those settings in user1 mode.....


----------



## Despoiler

I don't know if anyone saw, but the W1070 is in stock on BenQ's US site now.

http://shop.benq.us/ProductDetail.aspx?id=481 


I really want a new projector and am looking at this one. I currently have a Marantz VP4001. I'm not sure if the tech has progressed enough that an entry level PJ is a lateral trade or if it would be an improvement. It's this PJ or go upto the $2000 price point.


----------



## safe bobo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plasmaowner*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1200#post_22815638
> 
> 
> Other thoughts:
> 
> 
> I HIGHLY recommend using Smart Eco and Brilliant Color, makes the picture look outstanding. For the best 3D set brightness to 47, sharpness to 15 and gamma to 1.6. Make sure brilliant color and smart eco are on. For games use same settings except change gamma to 2.0
> 
> 
> All said this is a great projector for it's price point. I'm a very happy camper!



I am using smart eco as well...I actually really like the way the colors look when Brilliant Color is ON....it looks like an LED monitor and all bright and everything...but why do reviewers suggest you turn this off? Does it give off a more fake look thats not as color accurate as it was meant to be?


----------



## rwestley

1.6 seems very low for gamma settings. Most calibrators recommend 2.4 fo4 films. This should be especially true for 3D. There are, however, perfect answers.


One Quick answer is, different sets perform better/worse with different gamma.


2.2 is the widely used setting and is recommended for brighter viewing environments (as you lower your gamma, your image gets brighter and more washed out)


2.4 is also often used, and is for displays that are viewed in a darker viewing environment (when using higher gamma, the image will get darker)


I wouldn't worry about your gamma unless you are using a colorimeter to calibrate it (and your set has an adjustable gamma). Stick to whatever is the default for your set.



See information and views on Brilliant Color settings from Trusted Reviews.

http://www.trustedreviews.com/benq-w1070_Projector_review


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

I use a higher gamma setting at night, I like it even up to 2.6. And brilliant colour stays on for me, always. I just find it pops more. If I had a blackened room and a dedicated screen, I'll take the time to calibrate properly and might change my mind.


It's like the difference between pure unadulterated stereo audio. Sure, it's the way it was intended, but then again, I have all these other speakers sitting there, doing nothing all the time. More sound = better. There's always some kind of processing, might as well use the settings that gives you thrills and chills. Same thing with super high FPS reclocking. There are visual anomalies there, but it just feels like thus far, I'd been wasting 50% of the viewing potential of both my plasma and my projector. Why shouldn't I see interpolated frames? It's SO much better, IMO. So many TV shows are encoded at not even 30 fps, but 24 even. The animation sucks at that framerate. Let's go back to 1920s projector tech in black n white with a piano player behind the screen playing the soundtrack live while we're at it.


----------



## Badelhas

How is the 3D Vision quality? I have a Benq W700 and it's pretty good.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

I have a question about screens : Is the image quite a bit sharper when projected on a proper screen as opposed to your wall? I guess the minor bumps here and there would contribute to diffusing the image more.


Also, does a > 1.0 gain silver screen increase the contrast AND brightness over a white one? What's the sweet spot for gain in 3D? Is there a general rule of thumb to follow here, or is the consensus that silver is best with 2D, if you have the lumens to spare, and 3D needs all brightness you can manage (especially at larger screen sizes). I'm going to build myself a prism lens and a 50-54" high screen (maybe around 13-15 feet wide in 'scope aspect tario, I guess), and want to start speccing out what other people's screens are on here, and what they recommend doing (or not doing). I'm going DIY all the way, I like starting cheap then going up to more expensive, plus projects are fun.


----------



## safe bobo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1230#post_22820328
> 
> 
> I use a higher gamma setting at night, I like it even up to 2.6. And brilliant colour stays on for me, always. I just find it pops more. If I had a blackened room and a dedicated screen, I'll take the time to calibrate properly and might change my mind.
> 
> 
> It's like the difference between pure unadulterated stereo audio. Sure, it's the way it was intended, but then again, I have all these other speakers sitting there, doing nothing all the time. More sound = better. There's always some kind of processing, might as well use the settings that gives you thrills and chills. Same thing with super high FPS reclocking. There are visual anomalies there, but it just feels like thus far, I'd been wasting 50% of the viewing potential of both my plasma and my projector. Why shouldn't I see interpolated frames? It's SO much better, IMO. So many TV shows are encoded at not even 30 fps, but 24 even. The animation sucks at that framerate. Let's go back to 1920s projector tech in black n white with a piano player behind the screen playing the soundtrack live while we're at it.



From trustedreviews "Yes, turning off Brilliant Colour means the image's colour saturations take a slight hit too, but actually for us this results in colours looking more natural and even-handed."


Can't decide which to choose..


----------



## Devedander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1200#post_22816313
> 
> 
> I just spoke to Benq USA.
> 
> 
> 1. At this time there is no user firmware upgrade possible. (This may change in the future.)
> 
> 
> 2. The latest firmware is 104 which was just released. It fixes an issue with the fan shutting off too soon.
> 
> 
> 3. Version 103 made in my opinion a more important change. It fixed a flickering issue.
> 
> 
> 4. Benq suggested that we wait a few months to see if there are any other issues. They will pay shipping both ways and will update the firmware.
> 
> 
> 5. If you have version 102 please report if you have any flickering issues.



I hate shipping a PJ... always worried about transit damage.


----------



## Devedander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1200#post_22816313
> 
> 
> I just spoke to Benq USA.
> 
> 
> 1. At this time there is no user firmware upgrade possible. (This may change in the future.)
> 
> 
> 2. The latest firmware is 104 which was just released. It fixes an issue with the fan shutting off too soon.
> 
> 
> 3. Version 103 made in my opinion a more important change. It fixed a flickering issue.
> 
> 
> 4. Benq suggested that we wait a few months to see if there are any other issues. They will pay shipping both ways and will update the firmware.
> 
> 
> 5. If you have version 102 please report if you have any flickering issues.



I hate shipping a PJ... always worried about transit damage.


----------



## Devedander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1200#post_22816313
> 
> 
> I just spoke to Benq USA.
> 
> 
> 1. At this time there is no user firmware upgrade possible. (This may change in the future.)
> 
> 
> 2. The latest firmware is 104 which was just released. It fixes an issue with the fan shutting off too soon.
> 
> 
> 3. Version 103 made in my opinion a more important change. It fixed a flickering issue.
> 
> 
> 4. Benq suggested that we wait a few months to see if there are any other issues. They will pay shipping both ways and will update the firmware.
> 
> 
> 5. If you have version 102 please report if you have any flickering issues.



I hate shipping a PJ... always worried about transit damage.


----------



## safe bobo

lol we know you hate shipping a projector since theres the risk of transit damage.


----------



## Yusuf.0088




----------



## scottyroo

Can anyone speak to the offset and lens shift of the W1070? I ordered the projector and it will be here on Monday. I have a 100" dragonfly HC screen and need the throw to be at 8'4". I will be ceiling mounting and the center of the lens will be approx 8" from ceiling. The top of the screen is mounted 15" below the ceiling. I'm getting a couple of answers what the max lens shift and offset would be on a 100" screen with a 8'4" throw with this PJ. Some say the image can go about 14" below the lens based on the calculation of a 130% offset on a 100" screen but others say around 6". Am I going to be able to get the 7" offset I need so I don't have to keystone the image? What exactly would be my range of offset and lens shift. Thanks!


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Badelhas*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1230#post_22820409
> 
> 
> How is the 3D Vision quality? I have a Benq W700 and it's pretty good.



3D is the reason I got the projector since it is bright and there is no ghosting. I have a JVS RS45 for 2D.


I am not sure what the exact lens offset adj. is but I think I know it is small. I am not sure if 8.4 feet is far enough away for a 100 inch picture. It seems a little close but it might just work. I do think a 7 inches should work. I have mine at about the same distance but with a 92 inch screen.


----------



## scottyroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1230#post_22822280
> 
> 
> I am not sure what the exact lens offset adj. is but I think I know it is small. I am not sure if 8.4 feet is far enough away for a 100 inch picture. It seems a little close but it might just work. I do think a 7 inches should work. I have mine at about the same distance but with a 92 inch screen.



8'4" is the closest you can get with the zoom to get a 100" image. You can play around with the throw, zoom, and screen size on projector central. They just don't have lens shift enabled on there.


----------



## safe bobo

I keep switching back between brilliant color on and off.....I don't notice any more "noise" with it on at all....To me, it just make the scenes in movies, more natural daylight, like as though if I were watching it through my IPS LED monitor...switching it off, makes it look more film like though....maybe in a bad way since it looks less bright.


----------



## coderguy

So this does not have FI?

I would not want a 3D projector without FI, I don't mean to ruin you guys party, but the w7000 at least looks pretty rough in 3D motion with FI disabled. I never use FI in 2D, but in 3D it's a must. I would pay the extra $500 for a refurb w7000 if this projector is as choppy as my w7000 without FI (but maybe it's better?)...


----------



## coderguy

You can also try my calculator if you want in my signature, it has lens shift in there, it should be giving about the correct numbers, but keep in mind the graphic on the lens shift is slightly buggy (so just look at the number and not the graphic itself). Going to update it one of these days, I am still waiting for someone to measure the lumens in 3D mode so I can add it. 1200 raw lumens in 3D is my best estimate at this time until I get more data.


----------



## Yusuf.0088




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1230#post_22822343
> 
> 
> So this does not have FI?
> 
> I would not want a 3D projector without FI, I don't mean to ruin you guys party, but the w7000 at least looks pretty rough in 3D motion with FI disabled. I never use FI in 2D, but in 3D it's a must. I would pay the extra $500 for a refurb w7000 if this projector is as choppy as my w7000 without FI (but maybe it's better?)...



Hi, coderguy.

What do you think about this ?:
_... it is as clean from cross-talk than the W7000 and it does exceptionally well in the combination of motion handling/flickering: There is no need for FI because it shutters with a multiple of 24fps, so motion is as natural as with the HW50 but there is no flickering either!! I don't know how this is done (some say that it might shutter with 144Hz triple flash in the Benq W1070 threads in other forums, this is still not clear). However, the 3D is VERY gentle to the eyes with this projector and at the same time very natural (no FI neede)._


Thanks for adding w1070 to your calc, it's 1000lm in best mode there. Kraine and Art measured 1700lm... ?


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yusuf.0088*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1230#post_22822411
> 
> 
> Hi, coderguy.
> 
> What do you think about this ?:
> _... it is as clean from cross-talk than the W7000 and it does exceptionally well in the combination of motion handling/flickering: There is no need for FI because it shutters with a multiple of 24fps, so motion is as natural as with the HW50 but there is no flickering either!! I don't know how this is done (some say that it might shutter with 144Hz triple flash in the Benq W1070 threads in other forums, this is still not clear). However, the 3D is VERY gentle to the eyes with this projector and at the same time very natural (no FI neede)._
> 
> 
> Thanks for adding w1070 to your calc, it's 1000lm in best mode there. Kraine and Art measured 1700lm... ?



Good point on the motion, maybe that solves it so it doesn't need FI... I really would like to compare this PJ to the w7000, if someone is going to buy one for sure, well I could buy it for them ahead of time on a Thur night, and test it over the weekend, then just do an ebay transaction and get it to them by Tues. I will calibrate it for free. This way you don't actually give me any money until I am ready to ship it, but I prefer if someone were going to do this that I have some kind of guarantee they are buying it (like ebay prepurchase from my ebay account). Remember free calibration and I will leave everything as-is.


Well the w1070 could be anywhere from 1000 lumens to 1800 in 3D, I have no idea at all. 1200 is an educated guess based on the amount that other DLP's drop light in 3D mode BEFORE the glasses. These PJ's have to do a few special things and lose more light when entering 3D mode even before the glasses.


The w7000 can do near 2000 lumens in its brightest mode, but without service menu changes, the brightest in 3D is 1000-1100. The w1070 is about the same as the w7000 in its brightest mode, problem being you cannot control 3D lumens like you can in 2D modes. Now you can boost it with some Service Menu adjustments I believe, but it's hard to tell how much and what to do, so chickened out a little until I find a better reference for the SM.


----------



## Yusuf.0088




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1230#post_22822433
> 
> 
> I really would like to compare this PJ to the w7000, if someone is going to buy one for sure, well I could buy it for them ahead of time on a Thur night, and test it over the weekend, then just do an ebay transaction and get it to them by Tues. I will calibrate it for free. This way you don't actually give me any money until I am ready to ship it, but I prefer if someone were going to do this that I have some kind of guarantee they are buying it (like ebay prepurchase from my ebay account). Remember free calibration and I will leave everything as-is.



Great option for someone who lives in US.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1230#post_22822433
> 
> 
> problem being you cannot control 3D lumens like you can in 2D modes.


That sucks... I own 720p Acer H5360BD. Can't change modes in 3D, from "movie" to "bright" for example, but I can adjust brightness, contrast, gamma etc. This is very useful, because 3D is too dim out of box.


----------



## coderguy

You can adjust brightness and contrast, but these are generally set to a pluge pattern, if you adjust them beyond the pluge norms, then you will get white crush and/or black crush, or you will just raise the black floor too unnaturally high. You can adjust the gamma, contrast, and brightness, but generally you should be using pluge patterns to do so from the AVS Rec 709 test disk, not compromising your contrast just to get 3D a tiny bit brighter looking.


I highly recommend downloading the FREE AVS Rec709 test disk from this forum and burning it with a regular DVD burner, and even in doing so it will play in MOST bluray players and help you get a slightly better image out of your PJ. Ultimately a calibration meter will take it a step further, but many at this price point don't have professional calibration equipment, still this test disk is a great free start.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/948496/avs-hd-709-blu-ray-mp4-calibration 


So although it is true in 3D mode you can increase the perception of brightness (and even the near peak whites a tad bit from contrast crush), doing so is not a proper method and is not considered in a lumens comparison.


----------



## Thunder_God_Thor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1230#post_22822433
> 
> 
> I really would like to compare this PJ to the w7000, if someone is going to buy one for sure, well I could buy it for them ahead of time on a Thur night, and test it over the weekend, then just do an ebay transaction and get it to them by Tues. I will calibrate it for free. This way you don't actually give me any money until I am ready to ship it, but I prefer if someone were going to do this that I have some kind of guarantee they are buying it (like ebay prepurchase from my ebay account). Remember free calibration and I will leave everything as-is.



I would have so done this if I was State side. Win/Win. Biggest thing Im worried about right now as this will be my first projector is how to calibrate this thing properly....


----------



## maintman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1230#post_22822343
> 
> 
> So this does not have FI?
> 
> I would not want a 3D projector without FI, I don't mean to ruin you guys party, but the w7000 at least looks pretty rough in 3D motion with FI disabled. I never use FI in 2D, but in 3D it's a must. I would pay the extra $500 for a refurb w7000 if this projector is as choppy as my w7000 without FI (but maybe it's better?)...



After being surprised that I enjoyed The Hobbit in 48fps, I wonder if not having FI for 3d would be a possible deal breaker for me as well. I'm at least holding out to see what the new Acer will do.


RLBURNSIDE - Aren't you using some kind of smooth motion computer program that mimics frame interpolation? If so, have you tried it with 3d on this projector?


----------



## coderguy

@Maintman

Not sure, would only know if I could see them side-by-side.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Despoiler*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1260#post_22822585
> 
> 
> Sweet for you bro! It's too bad you aren't quick enough to fit the basics into the time you do have.



Please refrain from off-topic banter. We are here to talk about projectors.

I just do not want to see the mods have to delete another 20+ posts from this thread again. Thanks...


----------



## man4mopar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maintman*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1260#post_22822605
> 
> 
> After being surprised that I enjoyed The Hobbit in 48fps, I wonder if not having FI for 3d would be a possible deal breaker for me as well. I'm at least holding out to see what the new Acer will do.
> 
> 
> RLBURNSIDE - Aren't you using some kind of smooth motion computer program that mimics frame interpolation? If so, have you tried it with 3d on this projector?



Wouldn't sell it short till viewed. As noted this projector does 24fps 3D movies at 144hz. So it should play smooth, the W7000 and many other 3D displays run at 120hz. so with the W1070 you get each frame 6 times vs 5 times with the W7000 and many other 3D displays with 24fps content.


----------



## scottyroo

Coderguy - I tried your calculator and it looks great but I'm tied to a mobile device today and its not optimized for that. Based on your calculator am I going to be able to get a 7" offset with the offset and lens shift combined?


----------



## Greg Flowers

I got my 1070 hooked up over the weekend and I'm impressed. I have had a projector of some sort since 2000. I have previously owned a Sony Vpl 400q, Panasonic AE300, and Optoma HD70. I have not seen a bunch of newer projectors so my opinions may be a better reference for some of the less experienced viewers sitting on the fence about getting this projector. I have it installed ceiling mounted in a 10'x10' room projecting fom the ceiling onto a 110" da-lite HP (2.8 gain screen).


Projectors sure have come a long way! In 2000 I bought the original widescreen projector the Sony VPL W400Q and screen USED for $2600 and that was a good deal. 400 lumens strong. I bought the BenQ because it was the only 1080p projector that could fill a 110" screen from such a short throw. The projector is very bright but not overwelmingly so. I finally have a projector that is as good as the picture I see at the theaters. Even sitting just over 1 x screen width pixels are invisible and sharpness with a good blu-ray is excellent. Screen door or any sort of pixel structure is a thing of the past. I could see rainbows when I try to but not distractingly so and no worse than my old Optoma HD70. I did not mention anything about rainbows to my fiance and she did not notice them. 3D looks almost just like it does in the theater. The 3D Corp glasses I'm using are comfortable and I don't see any red flash or red tinge in the blacks.


Even with mild ambient light the picture remains excellent. If you haven't tested 10 different projectors and are not an extremely hard core videophile I would be hard pressed to believe that this projector's picture wouldn't be impressive. My fiance really liked it and she could care less about this kind of thing.


So if you were like me and are considering the BenQ as a first projector, a first 3D projector, or upgrading from an older 720p projector, then buying this unit is a no-brainer. If you already have a newish 1080p projector and want 3D, then you will probably like this projector. If you already have a newish 1080p projector and have no interest in 3D then save your money. I would consider myself a knowledgeable home theater enthusiast, not a hard core expert videophile.


----------



## FlatRocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1140#post_22803565
> 
> 
> I just got the Oppo 103 in December to use with my W7000 that I had. I haven't watched anything other than 1080p material on my jvc x55. I'm hoping for the W1070 to get to $850 soon. But maybe it has a lot to do with the Oppo scaling and video processing that makes my cable look so good. Also, I have a HP screen that is 120in and I was getting max gain. With the W7000 giving me 1450 lumens in eco mode, I was getting 80+ ftL. I tried the same setup with my optoma gt720 and my 720p Casio and they were not close to be honest.



Yep, it is the oppo, it even makes cable better by tweaking settings in oppo picture settings. For blueray, it is better to leave oppo at the original settings that i have found.


----------



## scottyroo

The spec sheet on the W1070 says that it has an offset of 110-130% +/- 5% If my 100" screen is 50" tall wouldn't that me I would have a maximum offset of 15"? I really don't want to have to move my screen up


----------



## FlatRocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1110#post_22799265
> 
> 
> The Onkyo uses the video processor in the Oppo for about $250. The Oppo has more feature and cost twice as much. The Onkyo upconverts to 1080p also.



I have both oppo bdp-103 and onkyo tx-nr818 paired with benq w1070. I dont know where the difference is but, oppo makes better looking motorola hd cable picture quality hands down. It does it better straight out of the box but even better with minor picture settings in oppo


----------



## othbert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *man4mopar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1200#post_22816965
> 
> 
> Can some one please measure the diameter of the lens. I ordered one of these and having direct sent to McMurdo Antarctica and thinking I will need a ND2 filter but not sure what diameter I should get. Curious how it compares to the H9500BD I have getting a firmware update to now.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Side note and kudos to TrueDepth here. I had two pair of their DLP link glasses I bought December 2011 and they are swapping me my old glasses that will not do 144hz for two that will. That is great customer service.
> 
> 
> Josh





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leeperry*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1050#post_22794999
> 
> 
> and Art says that the "smart eco" mode is great, when everyone else complains that it's terribly laggy huh.
> 
> 
> anyone knows the diameter of the W1070 optics please? I'd like to order a ND4 filter =)





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juggernutz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/870#post_22766845
> 
> 
> So anyone tried a ND4 filter after all? What diameter is required please?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ilya Volk*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/750#post_22730628
> 
> 
> What's the diameter of ND filter for W1070? Does the filter holds easily on the lense?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/360#post_22656276
> 
> 
> can you measure the diameter of lens and the cavity around it please. I plan to order one now. When I bought Hoya ND2 filter for Benq W7000, it improved the haloes and sharpness. and made the picture more watchable.



Based on *crude* measurements in photoshop, against the dimensions on the BenQ site, it looks to be a 38mm housing. Could definitely use clarification by someone who owns both the projector and a ruler though!


Thread related; been watching this with growing interest, in fact it caused me to finally sign up to AVS. Look forward to getting my hands on one of these in the near future. Primarily (90%+) for gaming, so the display lag numbers have been very interesting indeed. My thanks to all.


----------



## prfssr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyroo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1260#post_22823506
> 
> 
> The spec sheet on the W1070 says that it has an offset of 110-130% +/- 5% If my 100" screen is 50" tall wouldn't that me I would have a maximum offset of 15"? I really don't want to have to move my screen up



Re lens shift for the W1070, BenQ takes the 100% reference value to be 1/2 the image height. So, taking your example of a 50" image height, 100% reference = 25", 120% = 30", and (120±10)% from center of image = (30±2.5)", or (20±10)% = (5±2.5)" from top or bottom of image. The user's manual has more details than the brochure. You can download both from the BenQ web site.


----------



## scottyroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prfssr*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1260#post_22824100
> 
> 
> Re lens shift for the W1070, BenQ takes the 100% reference value to be 1/2 the image height. So, taking your example of a 50" image height, 100% reference = 25", and ±10% = ±2.5". You can download the brochure and user's manual from the BenQ web site.


That is exactly what I needed to know. I needed 7" of offset and the lens shift will give me approx 7.5" (130% / max lens shift) based on your your info. The W1070 is getting here tomorrow! Can't wait to set it up. I'm replacing a short throw Optoma GT750 which has served me well but it's only 720p. I have a 10" duct giving me hell about what projector I can use to get my 100" image and I've been waiting forever for a 1080p projector to fit my dimensions. This one gives me 3" of breathing room behind the PJ with the lens 8'4" away from the screen. 100" image and I get to use my 3d blu rays I could use with my GT750! I'll try to post a few pics of the setup when it is done.


----------



## kdangit

I don't know if this question would be better suited in the calibration thread, but I'll post here first.


Using the Disney WOW disc to adjust color using the included blue filter, how would I actually go about it? It asks me to adjust the color/tint settings for the projector, but I dont' have access to those settings as they are grayed out. I can adjust individual colors, though. What would be the best approach to adjust the individual colors?


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlatRocky*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1240_40#post_22823480
> 
> 
> Yep, it is the oppo, it even makes cable better by tweaking settings in oppo picture settings. For blueray, it is better to leave oppo at the original settings that i have found.


I go straight for source direct for blu rays. I also like that it has usb ports so I can use my ripped 2d and 3d blu rays to bypass any htpc or media player. It does a lot


----------



## rwestley

I just calibrated the 1070 using my Chromapure set up. The results are better than then I am getting from my JVC at 3 times the price. Greens are a little off and I did not have time to touch them up. Will do in the future.

The big surprise is that this projector is amazing out of the box. With a few tweaks it will be even better.


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyroo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1260#post_22824182
> 
> 
> That is exactly what I needed to know. I needed 7" of offset and the lens shift will give me approx 7.5" (130% / max lens shift) based on your your info. The W1070 is getting here tomorrow! Can't wait to set it up. I'm replacing a short throw Optoma GT750 which has served me well but it's only 720p. I have a 10" duct giving me hell about what projector I can use to get my 100" image and I've been waiting forever for a 1080p projector to fit my dimensions. This one gives me 3" of breathing room behind the PJ with the lens 8'4" away from the screen. 100" image and I get to use my 3d blu rays I could use with my GT750! I'll try to post a few pics of the setup when it is done.



Yes, that appears to be correct. My calculator seems to have an issue doing that small amount of shift due to the graphic of the slider. I'll have to fix it later in the next update, but for a 100" 16:9:
*


Corrected:


Minimum Offset of w1070 = 2.5 inches above or below* (approx 62 mm)

=5% of 50" screen height = 2.5" / 1/2 for center = 1.25"

*Maximum Offset of w1070 = 7.5 inches above or below* (approx 190mm)

=30% of 50" screen height = 15" / 1/2 for center = 7.5"


This would make sense since my Benq w7000 can be mounted about 6" above a 100" screen, and Benq calls this 125% of vertical lens shift

(of course my projector's offset is center based so I have a lot more play).


For the w70000, the maximum offset is therefore 6.25" instead of 7.5" (25% * 50" = 12.5" / 2 = 6.25")


----------



## coderguy

There is definitely a small error tolerance in lens shift designs in these projectors (stated in manual after manual), and that is most likely the tolerance from the center.


However, you are right, it's 2.5" minimum, I didn't notice this was the manual for both projectors (w1070 and 1080st). Somehow I was reading the wrong page.


Yes, then to correct what i said, it should be 2.5" to 7.5" within +- 2.5% each side or + - 5% total (does not specify if error applies to the total or is equal in half).


----------



## Ziemlichdunkel

My Benq1070 with Firmware 1.02 has a weired issue:


Most of the time when connected with a computer it loses Signal from time to time.

No matter which input port (VGA,HDMI) nor which cable used. (also very short ones)


When it loses signal it says "No Signal - Searching" and after a few seconds it's displaying again the picture.

Happens at least when using 1080p/60hz on computer. (already tried also a laptop with same result)

Strange is that I deactivated Auto Source search in the menu options.


When playing around a while, resetting, unpower and changing cables, it works sometimes - but only until next time i try to poweron an watch a movie, then the same problem occures even if I changed nothing.


Any Idea???


best regards, Wess


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ziemlichdunkel*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1260#post_22826620
> 
> 
> My Benq1070 with Firmware 1.02 has a weired issue:
> 
> 
> Most of the time when connected with a computer it loses Signal from time to time.
> 
> No matter which input port (VGA,HDMI) nor which cable used. (also very short ones)
> 
> 
> When it loses signal it says "No Signal - Searching" and after a few seconds it's displaying again the picture.
> 
> Happens at least when using 1080p/60hz on computer. (already tried also a laptop with same result)
> 
> Strange is that I deactivated Auto Source search in the menu options.
> 
> 
> When playing around a while, resetting, unpower and changing cables, it works sometimes - but only until next time i try to poweron an watch a movie, then the same problem occures even if I changed nothing.
> 
> 
> Any Idea???
> 
> 
> best regards, Wess



I have had similar issues using a standard HTCP/HDMI cable from my Blu-Ray player. It has something with the HDMI handshake I spent about 15 minutes trying to fix it yesterday. I would suggest that you call Benq with the number provided and point this out. If enough people do this Benq can possibly improve this with the firmware. Having said this Benq is not alone. HDMI has been a problem since day one.


----------



## Ziemlichdunkel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1260#post_22826754
> 
> 
> I have had similar issues using a standard HTCP/HDMI cable from my Blu-Ray player. It has something with the HDMI handshake I spent about 15 minutes trying to fix it yesterday. I would suggest that you call Benq with the number provided and point this out. If enough people do this Benq can possibly improve this with the firmware. Having said this Benq is not alone. HDMI has been a problem since day one.



I tried so many cables in different lenght, so I dont think it's an cable issue. I found people with same problems on all kinds of projectors, they all point it to something called "Deep Color".

I noticed that my good old Geforce GTX275 doesn't support this "Deep Color" which seems to be an HDMI Feature.

Maybe the Benq is not so tolerate like other projectors with this setting?


Maybe someone with more experience can enlight me or give us some hints on what to change in NVIDIA-Driver, MPC/VLC or on the Projector itself so we can get a stable connection.


Please keep me informed of your progress in this...


----------



## Despoiler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ziemlichdunkel*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1260#post_22827031
> 
> 
> I tried so many cables in different lenght, so I dont think it's an cable issue. I found people with same problems on all kinds of projectors, they all point it to something called "Deep Color".
> 
> I noticed that my good old Geforce GTX275 doesn't support this "Deep Color" which seems to be an HDMI Feature.
> 
> Maybe the Benq is not so tolerate like other projectors with this setting?
> 
> 
> Maybe someone with more experience can enlight me or give us some hints on what to change in NVIDIA-Driver, MPC/VLC or on the Projector itself so we can get a stable connection.
> 
> 
> Please keep me informed of your progress in this...



A deep color issue would be generated at the source. ie your bluray player or HD cable box. You should definitely disable it because no HD broadcasts or blurays support deep color. In your case, the NVIDIA Control Panel has a "Deep Color for 3D Applications" setting that can be set to “disable." This setting is available under Manage 3D Settings using the Program Settings Tab and the Base Profile in the Gloabl Presets pull-down menu.


----------



## geezerpl

Which FW version are you on ?

Have you read about the need to send the pj to Benq for upgrading from 1.02 to 1.04 ?


----------



## geezerpl



I HIGHLY recommend using Smart Eco and Brilliant Color, makes the picture look outstanding. For the best 3D set brightness to 47, sharpness to 15 and gamma to 1.6. Make sure brilliant color and smart eco are on. For games use same settings except change gamma to 2.0


All said this is a great projector for it's price point. I'm a very happy camper


Which FW version are you on ?

Have you read about the need to send the pj to Benq for upgrading from 1.02 to 1.04 ?


----------



## rwestley

The 1.6 gamma setting might be ok for a bright room but I don't think it will work for all users. The same might be true for the sharpness and Brilliant Color settings. Each setup will be different. Regarding the firmware update. I suggest that we wait to see what other issues develop and if any other changes will be made in the next few months. It is really too bad that Benq will not let us update the firmware ourselves. It is not a difficult procedure.


----------



## tyee

I think Benq doesn't want to provide customer service for firmware updates. Must of happened in the past and it was a nightmare. Probably the same for other companies. I know lots of us here have done updates to many devices over the years with no problems. It's not hard to run one little program and click "start" or the equivalent.


It think one of the avsforum moderators who Benq trusts should obtain the firmware and post it for us here, providing support in a new thread. I know someone did here years ago when the Onkyo PR-SC885 needed new firmware. Lots of support and I'm sure we all appreciated it. Anyone come to mind??


----------



## rwestley

New review just published by ProjectorCentral


Highly Recommended

http://www.projectorcentral.com/benq_w1070_3d_home_video_projector_review.htm


----------



## geezerpl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1200#post_22816313
> 
> 
> I just spoke to Benq USA.
> 
> 
> 1. At this time there is no user firmware upgrade possible. (This may change in the future.)
> 
> 
> 2. The latest firmware is 104 which was just released. It fixes an issue with the fan shutting off too soon.
> 
> 
> 3. Version 103 made in my opinion a more important change. It fixed a flickering issue.
> 
> 
> 4. Benq suggested that we wait a few months to see if there are any other issues. They will pay shipping both ways and will update the firmware.
> 
> 
> 5. If you have version 102 please report if you have any flickering issues.




That's quite disturbing news










I just received mine from Germany and it says on the box REV 00 101 (manufactured Nov 2012)

Could someone please tell me whether it means FW 1.01 ??


Instead of enjoying it I'm now contemplating sending it back w/o even unboxing.


----------



## coderguy

It's no wonder this thread is so popular, this PJ is pretty much a steal (at least if you have the newer firmware), the best deal we've seen in a long time. There is no doubt this PJ is the best bang for buck if the screen and placement fits. I still wonder about the 3D mode's lumens, and how motion looks in 3D without FI (but 144hz, so not too bad).

*Most likely not only is this PJ great in 3D, but also in 2D:*


6x color wheel = Less RBE than most other projectors under $1,500 (should be tied to Optoma hd33 or so)


Benq Sharpness = It seems people are saying this is as sharp as the w7000, I'd like to see for myself, but so far nothing says it's not.

--If the above is true, this makes it ONE of the top sharpest projectors under $4000 right now believe it or not. It will most likely be sharper than the Optoma hd33, Mits hc4000, and even the Mits hc8000 as well.


Very Bright and Dark Chip 3 instead of Dark Chip 2


Little bit of lens shift = wow, what more can you want at this price


Maybe the brightest 3D DLP under $3000, we don't know but it looks like it probably is. I am still betting 3D brightness is somewhere between 1150 and 1400 lumens (which is brighter than the others), but it might be even brighter.


----------



## leeperry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1200_100#post_22830326
> 
> http://www.projectorcentral.com/benq_w1070_3d_home_video_projector_review.htm


 

ahhhhhh "*SmartEco mode is a bit of a puzzle. The mode claims to reduce brightness based on the content on screen, but it is not a dynamic lamp mode*".....some ppl claim that it pumps like hell in fast bright/dark scenes changes, others that it doesn't and this pro reviewer says that it's not dynamic whatsoever huh


----------



## Thunder_God_Thor

Got mine in today from AMZ CA. It was very nicely packed. In-case any of you were wondering whats inside the box I took some pics.

 

 

 

*I am however wondering about the firmware edition.... Mine says "version 00- 101"... does that mean I got firmware version 1.01?*
















 


I wont get a chance to set this puppy up until the weekend so cant really comment on anything else but boy am I excited to get my first projector!


----------



## geezerpl

BENQ's mystery FW / REV numbering revealed here...

http://www.avforums.com/forums/18331066-post72.html 


I'm sending my unit back to reseller w/o even opening the box. *I will be also asking BENQ for a compensation* (W1070 postage).

They shouldn't have released a non-tested product w/o the possibility to upgrade FW by users themselves ! Shame on you Benq


----------



## rwestley

Many companies do not allow users to upgrade firmware for many reasons. Epson did this for many years before they changed and Sony often does the same with their projectors. The upgrade procedure requires special cables and some knowledge beyond just upgrading via a usb port. I would suggest that before you return the unit you should request that Benq update the firmware. They will pay shipping both ways. According the box you probably have 102 firmware on your unit. I had the same codes on my box.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geezerpl*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1260#post_22830467
> 
> 
> That's quite disturbing news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just received mine from Germany and it says on the box REV 00 101 (manufactured Nov 2012)
> 
> Could someone please tell me whether it means FW 1.01 ??
> 
> 
> Instead of enjoying it I'm now contemplating sending it back w/o even unboxing.



If it was manufactured in Nov you probably have firmware 102 or 103. The Oct units have 102 the Dec 103. Firmware 104 was just released.

The flickering and fan issues were only on a few units. I spoke to Benq and they will upgrade the firmware free of charge but they suggested waiting to see if any other changes are made in a few months.


Firmware changes are common on new products and this is not a reason to return you projector unless there is a problem. It would be nice to let the individual do the upgrade themselves but Benq probably feels that because of the use of special serial cables it might be difficult for some users to do it. Hopefully this will change


This is a great projector for the price for both 2D and 3D. It does not have the blacks of a JVC or higher priced Epson but for most the picture is amazing. I watched several films in both 2D and 3D on the projector after calibration (very easy) and I have been amazed how good it looks. I am using Cinema Mode with Brilliant Color turned off. I have set the Gamma at 2.4 since I have a bat cave room. I love the bright picture with good contrast and 3D is great without ghosting.


----------



## terry2

I noticed the W1080ST is now listed on the Amazon US site. Shows temporarily out of stock as of today.

http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-W1080ST-1080p-Theater-Projector/dp/B00B11C6HW/ref=sr_1_17?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1358259009&sr=1-17&keywords=home+cinema


----------



## Qualunquemente

Does anyone knowi if this projector accept 1080p 72hz ?

I'm just thinking of getting 2 dlp 1080p72hz capable + a couple of hdfury4 and a silver screen and so builtda 3D passive system


----------



## superfanatico

So I realize this is probably a good value even at the current price that I was looking at of $1075 no tax at an online dealer but since its been cheaper in other markets I just wonder if I should expect that price to come down quickly once stores start getting a lot of stock. Also is it worth waiting to try to get a newer firmware version?


Then I am wondering how this would compare to the Epson 3020 that I picked up a few weeks back? I really like the color pop and brightness of the 3020 compared to my old Optoma hd65 and I know Epson support is supposed to be the best in the business but regardless I feel like I need to return it and go with dlp because I live in West Texas and dust is really bad out here. As for my room situation I project onto a 110in screen and while I can black it all the way out I like to have some small wall lighting on while I have my kids in there with me.


----------



## Solarbeat

This is probably a stupid question, but I'm a novice at this... Comparing the W1070 and W1080ST, will the W1080ST be "brighter" since at the same screen size, it can be placed closer? (same lamp, it appears)


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1290#post_22831283
> 
> 
> If it was manufactured in Nov you probably have firmware 102 or 103. The Oct units have 102 the Dec 103. Firmware 104 was just released.
> 
> The flickering and fan issues were only on a few units. I spoke to Benq and they will upgrade the firmware free of charge but they suggested waiting to see if any other changes are made in a few months.
> 
> 
> Firmware changes are common on new products and this is not a reason to return you projector unless there is a problem. It would be nice to let the individual do the upgrade themselves but Benq probably feels that because of the use of special serial cables it might be difficult for some users to do it. Hopefully this will change
> 
> 
> This is a great projector for the price for both 2D and 3D. It does not have the blacks of a JVC or higher priced Epson but for most the picture is amazing. I watched several films in both 2D and 3D on the projector after calibration (very easy) and I have been amazed how good it looks. I am using Cinema Mode with Brilliant Color turned off. I have set the Gamma at 2.4 since I have a bat cave room. I love the bright picture with good contrast and 3D is great without ghosting.




What is your take on Brilliant Color On vs Off? I am seeing mixed reviews.


Are you running in Eco or SmartEco?


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *superfanatico*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1290#post_22831831
> 
> 
> So I realize this is probably a good value even at the current price that I was looking at of $1075 no tax at an online dealer but since its been cheaper in other markets I just wonder if I should expect that price to come down quickly once stores start getting a lot of stock. Also is it worth waiting to try to get a newer firmware version?
> 
> 
> Then I am wondering how this would compare to the Epson 3020 that I picked up a few weeks back? I really like the color pop and brightness of the 3020 compared to my old Optoma hd65 and I know Epson support is supposed to be the best in the business but regardless I feel like I need to return it and go with dlp because I live in West Texas and dust is really bad out here. As for my room situation I project onto a 110in screen and while I can black it all the way out I like to have some small wall lighting on while I have my kids in there with me.




2 reasons to wait.


1) Price will definitely come down. How long? Who knows, 3 months, 6 months, a year. Once stores like BB, Amazon, Newegg, etc have them stock competition will kick in and prices will drop. So if you don't need now, take your time and wait. That's what I am doing


2) FW: As newer units start to ship, you would surely get 1.04v FW or later so you don't have to worry about getting one of the older units if you buy now.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1290#post_22831876
> 
> 
> What is your take on Brilliant Color On vs Off? I am seeing mixed reviews.
> 
> 
> Are you running in Eco or SmartEco?



I like brilliant color off but it is a matter of taste. I think it depends on the light in the room. I am usng SmartEco.


I don't think the Projector Central reviewer understood the benefits o SmartECo. Check out Trusted Reviews for information about it.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Solarbeat*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1290#post_22831862
> 
> 
> This is probably a stupid question, but I'm a novice at this... Comparing the W1070 and W1080ST, will the W1080ST be "brighter" since at the same screen size, it can be placed closer? (same lamp, it appears)



I don't think most people would notice much of a difference but it would be interesting to find out. I also think he 1080 might be better suited for presentation or gaming under certain conditions.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1290#post_22832577
> 
> 
> I like brilliant color off but it is a matter of taste. I think it depends on the light in the room. I am usng SmartEco.
> 
> 
> I don't think the Projector Central reviewer understood the benefits o SmartECo. Check out Trusted Reviews for information about it.




Yeah, I read that review too. Looks like TR likes the SmartEco on, while Projector Central and Projector Review do not.


Did you calibrate your PJ? I would imagine you want to calibrate with both those settings off so it doesn't mess with the calibration, then you can switch them back on if you prefer.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1290#post_22832648
> 
> 
> Yeah, I read that review too. Looks like TR likes the SmartEco on, while Projector Central and Projector Review do not.
> 
> 
> Did you calibrate your PJ? I would imagine you want to calibrate with both those settings off so it doesn't mess with the calibration, then you can switch them back on if you prefer.



I have a DVDO-I-Scan so I did quickly calibrate using Cinema and SmartEco. The results were very good. I also checked the results out of the box and they are much better than most projectors especially using Cimema nad Smart Eco. I don't think the person who did the review at ProjctorCentral understood Smarteco mode. I just read Art's review and Projectrreviews and he does seem to suggest using the SmartEco setting.


----------



## Thunder_God_Thor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geezerpl*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1260#post_22831189
> 
> 
> BENQ's mystery FW / REV numbering revealed here...
> 
> http://www.avforums.com/forums/18331066-post72.html
> 
> 
> I'm sending my unit back to reseller w/o even opening the box. *I will be also asking BENQ for a compensation* (W1070 postage).
> 
> They shouldn't have released a non-tested product w/o the possibility to upgrade FW by users themselves ! Shame on you Benq





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1290#post_22831283
> 
> 
> If it was manufactured in Nov you probably have firmware 102 or 103. The Oct units have 102 the Dec 103. Firmware 104 was just released.
> 
> The flickering and fan issues were only on a few units. I spoke to Benq and they will upgrade the firmware free of charge but they suggested waiting to see if any other changes are made in a few months.
> 
> 
> Firmware changes are common on new products and this is not a reason to return you projector unless there is a problem. It would be nice to let the individual do the upgrade themselves but Benq probably feels that because of the use of special serial cables it might be difficult for some users to do it. Hopefully this will change
> 
> 
> This is a great projector for the price for both 2D and 3D. It does not have the blacks of a JVC or higher priced Epson but for most the picture is amazing. I watched several films in both 2D and 3D on the projector after calibration (very easy) and I have been amazed how good it looks. I am using Cinema Mode with Brilliant Color turned off. I have set the Gamma at 2.4 since I have a bat cave room. I love the bright picture with good contrast and 3D is great without ghosting.



^^^ Thanks to the both of you for the posts. Personally Im just going to wait a few months until they have worked out any bugs and just send it in for a firmware update. Part of the deal I guess. Once I have the PJ up and running Ill post what FW my unit has (I assume you can check somewhere in the PJ menus?).


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1290#post_22832764
> 
> 
> I have a DVDO-I-Scan so I did quickly calibrate using Cinema and SmartEco. The results were very good. I also checked the results out of the box and they are much better than most projectors especially using Cimema nad Smart Eco. I don't think the person who did the review at ProjctorCentral understood Smarteco mode. I just read Art's review and Projectrreviews and he does seem to suggest using the SmartEco setting.




Thanks for the responses, looking forward to having this projector in my batcave soon.


----------



## superfanatico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1290#post_22831900
> 
> 
> 2 reasons to wait.
> 
> 
> 1) Price will definitely come down. How long? Who knows, 3 months, 6 months, a year. Once stores like BB, Amazon, Newegg, etc have them stock competition will kick in and prices will drop. So if you don't need now, take your time and wait. That's what I am doing
> 
> 
> 2) FW: As newer units start to ship, you would surely get 1.04v FW or later so you don't have to worry about getting one of the older units if you buy now.




Thanks, that's what I was thinking but I sure would like to have it before the Super Bowl.


----------



## derek

coderguy "problem being you cannot control 3D lumens like you can in 2D modes."


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yusuf.0088*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1230#post_22822497
> 
> 
> Great option for someone who lives in US.
> 
> That sucks... I own 720p Acer H5360BD. Can't change modes in 3D, from "movie" to "bright" for example, but I can adjust brightness, contrast, gamma etc. This is very useful, because 3D is too dim out of box.



My Optoma GT750 (720p) allows 3D lumen control and you can select anyone of the preset image modes (3D, cinema, game, user etc) when handling a 3D input signal. So achieving 2000+ lumens in 3D mode is very nice.

*scottyroo*: I'm thinking of also upgrading my 750 to the Benq was wondering if you had any comparison thoughts? In particular the resolution improvement and 3D brightness and fluidity. One critique I have of the gt750 is no frame interpolation with 3D and fast action tends to show shudder/judder type artifacts. The 144hz display rate of the Benq supposedly helps with this. Would like to upgrade to 1080p but don't want a drop in brightness in 3D and I'm very bummed they didn't put a VESA sync output so I could use my RF 3D glasses.


----------



## coderguy

Yah, I know in many projectors you cannot change 3D lumen modes.

That is why I said someone needs to measure the 3D mode of the w1070 so we know how many lumens it is outputting raw before the glasses.


----------



## jamieuk147

What glasses are best for these that most are using? I know they have to be 144Hz but which ones work best?


(Am in the UK but happy to get them shipped over)


Jamie


----------



## Bacon13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terry2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1290#post_22831576
> 
> 
> I noticed the W1080ST is now listed on the Amazon US site. Shows temporarily out of stock as of today.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-W1080ST-1080p-Theater-Projector/dp/B00B11C6HW/ref=sr_1_17?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1358259009&sr=1-17&keywords=home+cinema




The W1080ST is also showing up on the BenQ shop. I'm really anxious for the short throw as we play a lot of WII games and this would be perfect for our theater / game room.

http://shop.benq.us/ProductDetail.aspx?id=482


----------



## JackB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bacon13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1290#post_22835283
> 
> 
> The W1080ST is also showing up on the BenQ shop. I'm really anxious for the short throw as we play a lot of WII games and this would be perfect for our theater / game room.
> 
> http://shop.benq.us/ProductDetail.aspx?id=482



Ordered mine!


----------



## safe bobo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1290#post_22831876
> 
> 
> What is your take on Brilliant Color On vs Off? I am seeing mixed reviews.
> 
> 
> Are you running in Eco or SmartEco?



Can anyone confirm if smart eco actually saves 70% lamp life and eco just saves 30% lamp life? I thought smart eco would be like a dynamic lamp mode and eco would just be at the minimal brightness at all times.


I'm running smart eco for the sake of it and everyone says it's good. I can't help but to keep comparing brilliant color on and off....with it off, at times it feels as though the scene looks a little dim or maybe it was filmed that way...but sometimes, it just looks more naturally like correct sunlight.


In the movie looper, the scene where teh camera pans across the people running across the farm field....the blue sky and green grass all look quite dim with it turned off, but it looks like real life with it on.

even looking at desktop backgrounds.......the whites with brilliant color off looks more grey....with it on, the white is actually white.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *safe bobo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1290#post_22835631
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm if smart eco actually saves 70% lamp life and eco just saves 30% lamp life? I thought smart eco would be like a dynamic lamp mode and eco would just be at the minimal brightness at all times.
> 
> 
> I'm running smart eco for the sake of it and everyone says it's good. I can't help but to keep comparing brilliant color on and off....with it off, at times it feels as though the scene looks a little dim or maybe it was filmed that way...but sometimes, it just looks more naturally like correct sunlight.
> 
> 
> In the movie looper, the scene where teh camera pans across the people running across the farm field....the blue sky and green grass all look quite dim with it turned off, but it looks like real life with it on.
> 
> even looking at desktop backgrounds.......the whites with brilliant color off looks more grey....with it on, the white is actually white.



The owners manual says up to 70% lamp live savings for SmartEco and 30 for Eco. This will be impossible to confirm since the projector is new and 6000 hours is a long time away for most users. The good part is that the lamps for the 1070 are much less expensive that some others. I would suggest that image quality should be the first reason to choose one mode over another. I happen to like the way SmartEco calibrates and works. It also depends on how much light you have in the room and screen size.


----------



## Nightingale




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Despoiler*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1230#post_22820128
> 
> 
> I don't know if anyone saw, but the W1070 is in stock on BenQ's US site now.
> 
> http://shop.benq.us/ProductDetail.aspx?id=481
> 
> 
> I really want a new projector and am looking at this one. I currently have a Marantz VP4001. I'm not sure if the tech has progressed enough that an entry level PJ is a lateral trade or if it would be an improvement. It's this PJ or go upto the $2000 price point.



Same EXACT situation as me. Maybe you'll be the Canary in the cave for me and see what happens....? ;-)


If this projector is a 1080p/3D equivalent of the VP4001 (at this price), I'd buy it in a nanosecond....but is it?


----------



## modde239

The VP4001 is a 720p projector and the BenQ is a 1080p so it is a no brainer.....


----------



## mishari84

I have mine in classified department if anyone interested


----------



## Despoiler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *modde239*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1290#post_22836410
> 
> 
> The VP4001 is a 720p projector and the BenQ is a 1080p so it is a no brainer.....



I'm sure it's better, but the question I'm struggling with is by how much. The VP4001 is one of the best 720P projectors ever made. Good glass and the scaler is good. I'm waffling between W1070 or going up to a W7000 to make sure the jump is apparent.


----------



## rwestley

I have not seen anyone yet compare the 1070 and the 7000. We do know that the 1070 is brighter and may be better for 3D. The placement options for the w7000 are better.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1280_40#post_22837096
> 
> 
> I have not seen anyone yet compare the 1070 and the 7000. We do know that the 1070 is brighter and may be better for 3D. The placement options for the w7000 are better.


I am waiting on it to be less than $850. I had the W7000 and I liked it better than my jvc RS40, 48, and 55. I had to change my room around, so the W7000 didn't work anymore in my room. I'm almost positive that w1070 would be better for 2D with the DC3 vs DC2. The W7000 had better placement and has FI in 3D, which I never used for 3D or 2D. The main thing is that the bulb life is 6000 in smart eco mode compared to 2500 in eco mode for the W7000. I'm very curious to see how it compares tho. I'm missing how sports look on a dlp compared to my jvc


----------



## Despoiler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1290#post_22837161
> 
> 
> I am waiting on it to be less than $850. I had the W7000 and I liked it better than my jvc RS40, 48, and 55. I had to change my room around, so the W7000 didn't work anymore in my room. I'm almost positive that w1070 would be better for 2D with the DC3 vs DC2. The W7000 had better placement and has FI in 3D, which I never used for 3D or 2D. The main thing is that the bulb life is 6000 in smart eco mode compared to 2500 in eco mode for the W7000. I'm very curious to see how it compares tho. I'm missing how sports look on a dlp compared to my jvc



Whole can of worms with DC2 vs DC3. Really good DC2 implementations can be as good or better than DC3 especially if the DC3 implementation is poor. Technically DC3 has improvements over DC2 (higher native contrast and the dimple fix), but DC2 has at least one advantage like faster switching times.


----------



## scottyroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derek*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1290#post_22834021
> 
> *scottyroo*: I'm thinking of also upgrading my 750 to the Benq was wondering if you had any comparison thoughts? In particular the resolution improvement and 3D brightness and fluidity. One critique I have of the gt750 is no frame interpolation with 3D and fast action tends to show shudder/judder type artifacts. The 144hz display rate of the Benq supposedly helps with this. Would like to upgrade to 1080p but don't want a drop in brightness in 3D and I'm very bummed they didn't put a VESA sync output so I could use my RF 3D glasses.



Derek - I never had any qualms with the GT750 other than placement. Ceiling mounting that with no zoom or lens shift was not a fun experience. I am very interested to see the brightness change between the GT750 and W1070 as well. From what I hear, the W1070 fully calibrated is VERY bright for a calibrated projector. In the 1500-1700 L range. I'm not sure on the lumen output of a calibrated GT750. Its rated 3000L but after I calibrated mine I noticed a significant decrease in lumen output. To get a REALLY bright picture I had jack the contrast, brightness, and brilliant color way up which obviously washed out the picture. I was also upset when I realized the W1070 didn't support 3D RF glasses I have. I ordered a couple pair of Sainsonic 144hz glasses on eBay found here: http://goo.gl/g2Qd6 . Make sure the location of item is in the US with this seller's listings. I figured it would be a good trial for $25/pair and I don't use 3D enough to have to need $100 glasses.


I should have received my W1070 on Monday but I made the mistake of going with the lowest price W1070 on the web from Canada. SAved me about $25 and they are a good company but when the UPS package got to the States and went through customs the fact it was a projector threw up flags and the FDA thought there was a laser in it. Needless to say it has been a nightmare dealing with UPS and having them point fingers at the FDA. The FDA has what they need and not I'm playing the waiting game. Nothing I can do and no ETA from UPS other than the daily, "Probably tomorrow". SO frustrating. Slightly off-topic but has anyone dealt with this before? I was hoping to get the W1070 mounted and calibrated while the wife is away for a few days at a girls getaway.


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Qualunquemente*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1290#post_22831813
> 
> 
> Does anyone knowi if this projector accept 1080p 72hz ?
> 
> I'm just thinking of getting 2 dlp 1080p72hz capable + a couple of hdfury4 and a silver screen and so builtda 3D passive system



According to table on page 60 of the owner's manual for supported signal formats that are accepted via the HDMI input, the answer is no. While is can accept some substantially higher refresh rates for some PC video formats (eg., 1280x800 at up to 120Hz), for 1080p it only accepts: 24Hz, 25Hz, 50Hz and 60Hz..


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyroo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1260#post_22823506
> 
> 
> The spec sheet on the W1070 says that it has an offset of 110-130% +/- 5% If my 100" screen is 50" tall wouldn't that me I would have a maximum offset of 15"? I really don't want to have to move my screen up



I know several people have posted related to positioning the projector and the amount of vertical lens shift available with the W1070 (above is just one example of such posts). In looking over the manual, specifically the diagram on page 20, I've done a quick calculation for a 100 inch diagonal 16 x 9 screen (49 inches viewable height but since the projected image it typically allowed to overscan a little onto the black border of the screen a more realisteic value for the projected image height might be 51", but I'll use 49" for the following calculation). For this example of a *100" diagonal 16 x 9 image* and with a ceiling mounted projector the center of the projector's lens must be within the range of *2.45 inches above* the top of the projected image (5% of screen height or as shown on the diagram on page 20 which is the same as the 10% of the half heigth of the screen shown in their diagram) and *7.35 inches below* the top of the screen (or 15% of screen height). As a cross check the value listed in the table on page 16 lists the highest lens position with a ceiling mounted projector used with a 100" 16 x 9 screen as being 62mm (2.44") above the top of the screen (actually above the top of the projected 16 x 9 image).


If instead a 120" diagonal 16 x 9 screen (with 58" image height) were used then the projector's vertical mounting range that can be accommodated by the projector's vertical lens shift adjustment is from 2.9" above the top of the screen to 8.7" below the top of the screen. This measured from the center of the projector's lens.


Bottom line is for a ceiling mounted projector it must be located vertically very near the same height as the top edge of the screen. The very limited range lens shift adjustment allows the projector to be positioned a little below the top of the screen (i.e. 7.35" for a 100" screen) and up to just a very little above the top of the screen (2.45" above the top of a 100" screen).


----------



## rwestley

The problem is UPS not the FDA. If you used a different shipper there would be no problem. I heard this from several source who ship from Canada. I had the same issue and it took 18 days to arrive with all kinds of nonsense from United Parcel including lots of false information. They will then try to bill you for brokerage fees of about $50 which was paid by the shipper.


----------



## scottyroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1320#post_22838291
> 
> 
> I know several people have posted related to positioning the projector and the amount of vertical lens shift available with the W1070 (above is just one example of such posts). In looking over the manual, specifically the diagram on page 20, I've done a quick calculation for a 100 inch diagonal 16 x 9 screen (49 inches viewable height but since the projected image it typically allowed to overscan a little onto the black border of the screen a more realisteic value for the projected image height might be 51", but I'll use 49" for the following calculation). For this example of a *100" diagonal 16 x 9 image* and with a ceiling mounted projector the center of the projector's lens must be within the range of *2.45 inches above* the top of the projected image (5% of screen height or as shown on the diagram on page 20 which is the same as the 10% of the half heigth of the screen shown in their diagram) and *7.35 inches below* the top of the screen (or 15% of screen height). As a cross check the value listed in the table on page 16 lists the highest lens position with a ceiling mounted projector used with a 100" 16 x 9 screen as being 62mm (2.44") above the top of the screen (actually above the top of the projected 16 x 9 image).
> 
> 
> If instead a 120" diagonal 16 x 9 screen (with 58" image height) were used then the projector's vertical mounting range that can be accommodated by the projector's vertical lens shift adjustment is from 2.9" above the top of the screen to 8.7" below the top of the screen. This measured from the center of the projector's lens.
> 
> 
> Bottom line is for a ceiling mounted projector it must be located vertically very near the same height as the top edge of the screen. The very limited range lens shift adjustment allows the projector to be positioned a little below the top of the screen (i.e. 7.35" for a 100" screen) and up to just a very little above the top of the screen (2.45" above the top of a 100" screen).



Thanks, Ron. From what I gather, that is about the range that will be perfect for my existing mount, hushbox, and screen position.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1320#post_22838374
> 
> 
> The problem is UPS not the FDA. If you used a different shipper there would be no problem. I heard this from several source who ship from Canada. I had the same issue and it took 18 days to arrive with all kinds of nonsense from United Parcel including lots of false information. They will then try to bill you for brokerage fees of about $50 which was paid by the shipper.



Was the issue you had with a projector? What reasons did they give you for the delay? I'm confused because one thing UPS toots its own horn about is guaranteed delivery and "in-house" customs clearance. Bunch of blarney if you ask me at this point. The package was originally sent by Globex Courier and transferred services in Louisville, KY to UPS. They thought their was a high powered laser in it - hence the delay. The shipper - MemoryDepot.com has agreed to pay the $21 or so of brokerage fees if I send them the receipt. MD.com is a straight-up shop... I would just avoid ordering north of the border due to stuff like this.


----------



## rwestley

I think the story of a high powered laser is just nonsense. UPS might just be passing the ball. There tracking system is in reality only virtual tracking and often they don't really know where the package is located. Several times tracking has said that an ordered item was at the local depot but in reality it had never arrived but was in transit. Once I even had a package listed out for delivery but in reality it never was put on the truck or even reached the local depot. I must have spent several hours on the phone with different supervisors at UPS and they could not even find out where the package was or why there was such a long delay. Each time I was given a different story.


FedEx has much more accurate tracking in my opinion.


----------



## tasburath

I didn't read all 45 pages of this thread, but several people are saying this thing has a 3X color wheel.


I downloaded the user manual from BenQ's site and here is a quote from the manual:


"The projector features a 6-segment color wheel to produce realistic color depth and range unattainable with lesser segment color wheels."


Also, for those that own this projector, how loud is it?


If I get it, we'll be sitting pretty much directly below it.


----------



## Despoiler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tasburath*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1320#post_22841234
> 
> 
> I didn't read all 45 pages of this thread, but several people are saying this thing has a 3X color wheel.
> 
> 
> I downloaded the user manual from BenQ's site and here is a quote from the manual:
> 
> 
> "The projector features a 6-segment color wheel to produce realistic color depth and range unattainable with lesser segment color wheels."
> 
> 
> Also, for those that own this projector, how loud is it?
> 
> 
> If I get it, we'll be sitting pretty much directly below it.



It's a 3x color wheel speed with a RGBRGB color wheel (colors are refreshed 2x a pass). This makes it 6x effectively. It would be the same as having a 6x color wheel speed and a RGB wheel. Below is the post you were searching for.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/120#post_22597019


----------



## gonthorn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1320#post_22838291
> 
> 
> According to table on page 60 of the owner's manual for supported signal formats that are accepted via the HDMI input, the answer is no. While is can accept some substantially higher refresh rates for some PC video formats (eg., 1280x800 at up to 120Hz), for 1080p it only accepts: 24Hz, 25Hz, 50Hz and 60Hz..
> 
> I know several people have posted related to positioning the projector and the amount of vertical lens shift available with the W1070 (above is just one example of such posts). In looking over the manual, specifically the diagram on page 20, I've done a quick calculation for a 100 inch diagonal 16 x 9 screen (49 inches viewable height but since the projected image it typically allowed to overscan a little onto the black border of the screen a more realisteic value for the projected image height might be 51", but I'll use 49" for the following calculation). For this example of a *100" diagonal 16 x 9 image* and with a ceiling mounted projector the center of the projector's lens must be within the range of *2.45 inches above* the top of the projected image (5% of screen height or as shown on the diagram on page 20 which is the same as the 10% of the half heigth of the screen shown in their diagram) and *7.35 inches below* the top of the screen (or 15% of screen height). As a cross check the value listed in the table on page 16 lists the highest lens position with a ceiling mounted projector used with a 100" 16 x 9 screen as being 62mm (2.44") above the top of the screen (actually above the top of the projected 16 x 9 image).
> 
> 
> If instead a 120" diagonal 16 x 9 screen (with 58" image height) were used then the projector's vertical mounting range that can be accommodated by the projector's vertical lens shift adjustment is from 2.9" above the top of the screen to 8.7" below the top of the screen. This measured from the center of the projector's lens.
> 
> 
> Bottom line is for a ceiling mounted projector it must be located vertically very near the same height as the top edge of the screen. The very limited range lens shift adjustment allows the projector to be positioned a little below the top of the screen (i.e. 7.35" for a 100" screen) and up to just a very little above the top of the screen (2.45" above the top of a 100" screen).




I understood the lens shift to be 2.45 inch offset in your 100inch example as the minimum, to the 7.35 inch offset as the maximum. Meaning that the image was always below the center of the lens (when ceiling mounted) and not capable of actually going above the center of the lens. Benqs manual is a bit confusing, per page 20 of the manual they seem to confirm my idea with a picture of the projected image(from 110% offset to 130% offset). Page 16 measurement "E" is very confusing as the terms lowest / highest do not give proper context.


I need a 7 inch drop from my ceiling mounted projector to the top of the screen. My screen size is 100 inch, and I thought this projector would work. Am I thinking about it all wrong ?


----------



## tasburath




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Despoiler*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1320#post_22841507
> 
> 
> It's a 3x color wheel speed with a RGBRGB color wheel (colors are refreshed 2x a pass). This makes it 6x effectively. It would be the same as having a 6x color wheel speed and a RGB wheel. Below is the post you were searching for.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/120#post_22597019



Does this mean it will perform as well as a true 6x color wheel?


----------



## Despoiler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tasburath*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1320#post_22841716
> 
> 
> Does this mean it will perform as well as a true 6x color wheel?



It is the same difference. Two ways of achieving the same result.


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gonthorn*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1320#post_22841541
> 
> 
> I understood the lens shift to be 2.45 inch offset in your 100inch example as the minimum, to the 7.35 inch offset as the maximum. Meaning that the image was always below the center of the lens (when ceiling mounted) and not capable of actually going above the center of the lens. Benqs manual is a bit confusing, per page 20 of the manual the seem to confirm my idea with a picture of the projected image(from 110% offset to 130% offset). Page 16 measurement "E" is very confusing as the terms lowest / highest do not give proper context.
> 
> 
> I need a 7 inch drop from my ceiling mounted projector to the top of the screen. My screen size is 100 inch, and I thought this projector would work. I am thinking about it all wrong ?



My calculations were based on the upper of the two figures on page 20, the one labled "When the Screen Position if Fixed." This figure shows the case of the projector table mounted near the bottom of the screen so the ceiling mounted case would be simply reversed. In this figure it seems to show that the projector can be mounted within the range of 10% of the half screen height (which is 5% of screen height) below the bottom of the screen and 30% of the half screen height (which is 15% of screen height) above the bottom of the screen. This provides a total adjustment range of 20% of the screen height. Now applying this info for a ceiling mounted case it appears that the upper limit would be 5% of screen height above the top of the screen and the lower limit would 15% of screen height below the top of the screen. The far right column of the table on page 16, labled "lowest/highest lens position" the the context appears to correspond to the "Floor Installation" and "Ceiling Installation" configurations shown just above that table. In this case "lowest" refers to maximum distance a table (i.e. floor) mounted projector can be located below the bottom the screen or "highest" refers to the maximum distance a ceiling mounted projector can be located above the top of the screen. When viewed this way the values I listed in my earlier post are consistent with both the value in the right most column of the table on page 16 and the upper figure on page 20. The lower figure on page 20 is for the case "for when the projector position if fixed" and thus when you are moving the screen location, but the lables of 110% - 120% - 130% on the left side of this figure do not seem to relate directly to the other figure on the same page nor the info in the table on page 16. I does appear the lens shift adjustment has a total range of 20% of screen height in both of these figures but that is all that is consistent between the two..


I do agree that the manual is very hard to follow, and perhaps inconsistent, as to the available mounting locations supported by the projector's modest vertical lens shift adjustment range. We need someone that actually has one of these projectors to verify what actual projector to screen vertical positions can be accommodated by the lens shift adjustment.


----------



## Ranger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gonthorn*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1320#post_22841541
> 
> 
> I understood the lens shift to be 2.45 inch offset in your 100inch example as the minimum, to the 7.35 inch offset as the maximum. Meaning that the image was always below the center of the lens (when ceiling mounted) and not capable of actually going above the center of the lens. Benqs manual is a bit confusing, per page 20 of the manual they seem to confirm my idea with a picture of the projected image(from 110% offset to 130% offset). Page 16 measurement "E" is very confusing as the terms lowest / highest do not give proper context.
> 
> 
> I need a 7 inch drop from my ceiling mounted projector to the top of the screen. My screen size is 100 inch, and I thought this projector would work. Am I thinking about it all wrong ?



This is how I understood to be as well. The image is not capable of going above the center of the lens when ceiling mounting. My previous Acer H9500 works this way.


----------



## Singh007

Has anyone compared the sharpness of this to a Mits hc4000 or epson 8350? This looks tempting even though its gonna be hung pretty low from ceiling


----------



## jgrose

I haven't been able to install the ceiling mount yet but for right now I'm watching movies/gaming a couple feet away from this thing and I never notice it's on (other than the stream of heat it's shoving out) so it's very quiet but not completely silent.


----------



## sbv20j

Are there any Black ops II players that can give me some feed back on this projector,as this will be the main use I have in mind for it.

Is the contrast good enough where you can make out other players in dark areas in the distance with out any problems?

I currenty have an Epson TW9000 (Australian) which is excellent for movies but next to usless for online gaming with lag at around 80ms

I dragged out my old Sanyo Z5 which has zero lag but the contrast is useless for objects in the distanance unable to make out other players in the background in darker areas.

The Z5 also needs a new globe (2000hrs) which may be adding to its problems but its around $180 for a half decent copy lamp which I would rather put towards a another projector if I knowthe new projector is upto the task of FPS games I will then run dual projectors one for games one for movies


Cheers


----------



## Nightingale




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Despoiler*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1290#post_22836637
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's better, but the question I'm struggling with is by how much. The VP4001 is one of the best 720P projectors ever made. Good glass and the scaler is good. I'm waffling between W1070 or going up to a W7000 to make sure the jump is apparent.



Again, my sentiments exactly. If I make the jump to 1080P/3D I want it to be a worth while upgrade and this projector is at a price almost too good to be true, from what I'm hearing.


----------



## Greg Flowers

I haven't seen the VP4001 so I can't give you a direct comparision of the two. The W1070 was a major upgrade from my old Optoma HD70, a lower end 720p projector from several years ago. It will probably depend on how big your screen is and how far away you sit. I sit 9 feet away from a 110 inch screen and I'd doubt you could pull that off with even a higher end 720p projector. The higher resolution and higher brightness will allow for a much bigger screen if you so desired. The VP4001 may beat the w1070 in contrast and black levels, which may be very important to you. I am extremely pleased with my purchase.


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Singh007*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1320#post_22842306
> 
> 
> Has anyone compared the sharpness of this to a Mits hc4000 or epson 8350? This looks tempting even though its gonna be hung pretty low from ceiling



If the sharpness of the w1070 is comparable to the Benq w7000 (which reviews seem to indicate are close), then the answer is yes I have. Given if the previous statement is accurate, then the sharpness of this projector should soar past the Mits hc4000 and 8350.


And yes, I did a long time ago compare those two (hc4000 and 8350), well for sharpness you can't beat this projector most likely in this price range, Benq is the master of sharpness on the cheap









The Mits hc4000 on average is sharper than the Epson 8350, no doubt, the 8350 in some cases does have slightly better focus uniformity. However, if you get super duper lucky on the 8350 convergence, it could be as sharp as an hc4000, but I wouldn't bet on it at all, 95% of the time the hc4000 is a bit sharper.


If the w1070 is like the Benq w7000 in sharpness, then this w1070 can compete against projectors in sharpness that cost 5x its cost and the hc4000 would be no match for its sharpness and focus uniformity. There have been some Benq's from bad batches for lack of a better word known to have defects in the lens assembly or other issue, so you do have to make sure you have a unit with decent focus uniformity and not a "broken" lens so to speak, but that problem is probably not very common (if at all).


----------



## rwestley

As the owner of a JVC RS45 and the W1070 I can report that the 1070 is great at this price. I have a bat cave and with a little tweaking (calibration) the picture will be better than nearly any movie theatre. The blacks will not rival the JVC but the 1070 has great color, exceptional brightness and good shadow detail. It is also wonderful for 3d use. (3D was the reason I purchased it because of the ghosting on the JVC.) To my surprise it surpasses anything I expected for it and I will probably use it for most casual viewing including sports and other sources. Since I have a dark room I am using the SmartEco mode and I have turned brilliant color off. I am also using the film setting with gamma set at 2.4. I calibrated using Chromapure with my DVDO-ISCAN DUO and the results were amazing. Most of you will not have this option but the great news is that this projector has the best color I have seen right out of the box. With a little tweaking one will be able to achieve excellent results as long as dark blacks are not the most important thing for you. The other nice thing is that because it is so bright one can use it in a room with some ambient light if that is necessary. I have owned many projectors in the past and I have never seen anything at this price point that is as good.


----------



## Despoiler

Thanks for all of your replies everyone. I really appreciate it. I think I'm going to pull the trigger on the W1070 in the near future.


My current setup is 92" high contrast gray .8 gain screen. Seating distance is around 12' i think. My current projector is ceiling mounted at 10'. The room is mostly light controlled, but I do have to close the blinds and shut off the lights if watching sports during the day. The extra brightness on the W1070 would be much appreciated. The W1070 color accuracy calibrated will match or beat the VP4001. The W1070 has higher contrast likely due to its use of the DC3 chip. That is a win for the W1070. Black levels look comparable judging by the screenshots on projectorreviews. THe VP4001 has pretty good blacks when paired with a HC gray screen.


----------



## gizmoclunky

Sounds like the picture might be too big for your space!


----------



## Despoiler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gizmoclunky*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1320#post_22843244
> 
> 
> Sounds like the picture might be too big for your space!



It could go bigger actually. The VP4001's zoom is only 1.15:1. That means it has to be forward of where my couch currently is. When I bought my PJ and screen I was in different, smaller place. My current space could handle 106" from most projectors from what the calculators say.


----------



## scottyroo

Great news! The Projector FINALLY made it through customs clearance and was delivered today. I've spent a good part of the afternoon setting it up in my room and I must say it is a HUGE upgrade from the Optoma GT750 I was using.


To back-peddle a bit this is the situation I am in.... I have a big air duct/bulk head going right through the middle of my basement multipurpose room which has given me problems what projector I could use. I was forced to use a short throw 720p projector (GT750) that had 3D. It was great for what it was and it served me VERY well for about a year but 720p + no zoom + no len shift +... you get the idea.


I set to work on altering my hushbox to be able to have the back of it sit flush with the bulk head. I got an Atdec ceiling mount to mount the W1070 inside the hushbox. The wiring was simple since when I finished my basement I ran the HDMI and power right over where I had planned to mount the W1070 because I hoped that a 1080p 3D projector would come out that fit my space. The W1070 is a godsend. I mounted the hushbox, mounted the projector inside and fine tuned the picture position using the Test Pattern buried in the W1070's menu. For the price, the Atdec ceiling mount did a great job allowing me to fine tune angles and picture position.


For those of you with lens shift/offset questions. My setup includes the following. The top of my screen is 15" from the ceiling. The center of the W1070 lens is about 8" from the ceiling. I needed the top of the image to be 7" below the center of the image at 8'4" away. I set the lens shift all the way "Up" on the W1070 (which is "Down" if ceiling mounting") and that got me the EXACT offset I needed for the image to sit square. Very happy and relieved that my previous calcuations were correct.


I have not tried 3D yet (Sainsonic glasses on their way!) but here are some initial overall impressions.
Fan noise - about the same as my GT750. Sitting here typing with the DVR on pause I can hear a fairly quiet hum. Once the action on the screen starts I imagine I won't think twice about it though just like my GT750. The fact that the back of the hush box is now covered helps as well but not by much. I may look into sound dampening material in the distant future. Happy for now.
Smell? - Has anyone else noticed an initial electronic smell emitting from the fan after extended use? Its not overheating. Maybe this will go away after a while. Not very strong but noticeable.
Image is amazing. To get perfect colors you may need to do the calibrations from Cinema mode like Art has mentioned in his review. I did them and the colors were good but the image was too dim with the ambient light that I like for everyday use. Did I do something wrong? I would say if in a light controlled dark theater, go for the cinema but the brightness and colors are fantastic right out of the box. Best I've seen in a projector. VERY happy.
Picture is VERY sharp. I'm using with with a Darblee Darblet in Hi Def mode at 60%. WOW. amazing depth, sharpness, and image clarity on 1080p content. Highly recommend the combination. Biggest upgrade coming from 720p was on-screen text. This is really important with gaming. On Halo 4 at 720p the new fine text on screen looked a little weird and pixelated at 720p
Brightness - the picture has great contrast on all picture modes. I like standard so far since I have had ambient light throughout the day. I was worried about taking a hit from the GT750's 3000 lumens going to the W1070's 2000 lumens but I cannot tell a difference between the two. GREAT!
Rainbow Effect - If you are going to see rainbows, the place you can test in on the test pattern on the menu. Thats the only time I ever see rainbows on projectors like my GT750 but I could not force myself to see them on the W1070. This is going to be different for everyone and I'm not sensitive to them in the first place but this is among the best DLP projectors I've seen in regard to RBE.


Overall I'm very happy and it was definitely worth the cost of admission and hassle to relocate the box. I think the setup looks a little more polished as well with the hushbox further back. For you reference I am using a 100" Dragonfly (by SnapAV) HC 0.9 Gain Screen. Perfect for my needs regarding ambient light and contrast.


The W1070 finally gives me an image that I feel matches the sound I am getting from my Episode 7.1 surround system being fed by a Denon CI2112. I'll will update this with my 3D impressions with the 144hz Sainsonics I will be getting soon.


Here are some pictures of before and after. Enjoy!


Before (GT750, note how short of a throw this PJ has. Sort of distracting sitting back a ways)

 
 
 


After


----------



## tasburath

What ceiling mount are you guys using with this model.


I think I am going to pull the trigger on it.


----------



## leeperry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Despoiler*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1300_100#post_22841784
> 
> 
> It is the same difference. Two ways of achieving the same result.


 

Untrue, 6*1 doesn't exist. It's always 3*2.


----------



## scottyroo

I use the Atdec one from Amazon. I like it. http://amzn.com/B000BSFY48


----------



## Thunder_God_Thor

Thanks for the review Scottyroo.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyroo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1320#post_22843757
> 
> 
> I use the Atdec one from Amazon. I like it. http://amzn.com/B000BSFY48





I use this exact same one with my current Epson 8100. It's great!


Glad to know that it also works with the W1070.


----------



## sbv20j

prob a silly question but why do you use a ceiling mount when you have a box, why not have the projector sitting in the box only reason i am asking is i am thinking about making a box or rack to mount 2X projectors and was planning on just sitting them in there


----------



## Namlemez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbv20j*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1320#post_22843992
> 
> 
> prob a silly question but why do you use a ceiling mount when you have a box, why not have the projector sitting in the box only reason i am asking is i am thinking about making a box or rack to mount 2X projectors and was planning on just sitting them in there



Without a ton of vertical shift you have to flip it upside down when by the ceiling to hit the right spot on the wall. Since the top of the projector isn't flat, you either need something to hold it to the ceiling (like a mount) or a fantastic asymmetric leveling system.


----------



## Namlemez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1320#post_22843891
> 
> 
> I use this exact same one with my current Epson 8100. It's great!
> 
> 
> Glad to know that it also works with the W1070.



I just used this one (under $30) after being happy with an LCD wallmount Cheetah made. It was a little tougher to do but worked fine. Only thing I wished it had was slides to move it towards/away and left/right from the screen, but those are lots more.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00892RUTA/


----------



## JackB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1320#post_22842812
> 
> 
> As the owner of a JVC RS45 and the W1070 I can report that the 1070 is great at this price. I have a bat cave and with a little tweaking (calibration) the picture will be better than nearly any movie theatre. The blacks will not rival the JVC but the 1070 has great color, exceptional brightness and good shadow detail. It is also wonderful for 3d use. (3D was the reason I purchased it because of the ghosting on the JVC.) To my surprise it surpasses anything I expected for it and I will probably use it for most casual viewing including sports and other sources. Since I have a dark room I am using the SmartEco mode and I have turned brilliant color off. I am also using the film setting with gamma set at 2.4. I calibrated using Chromapure with my DVDO-ISCAN DUO and the results were amazing. Most of you will not have this option but the great news is that this projector has the best color I have seen right out of the box. With a little tweaking one will be able to achieve excellent results as long as dark blacks are not the most important thing for you. The other nice thing is that because it is so bright one can use it in a room with some ambient light if that is necessary. I have owned many projectors in the past and I have never seen anything at this price point that is as good.



Could you please post your settings after calibration and the screen type you use? Even though this may not be a totally accurate way to customize one's picture my experience is that it puts the receiving new owner in close proximity to the right settings.


----------



## sbv20j




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Namlemez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1320#post_22844098
> 
> 
> Without a ton of vertical shift you have to flip it upside down when by the ceiling to hit the right spot on the wall. Since the top of the projector isn't flat, you either need something to hold it to the ceiling (like a mount) or a fantastic asymmetric leveling system.



Thanks for that I am still fairly new at all this, I will now have to rethink how I am will mount 2X projectors from the ceiling.


Cheers


----------



## scottyroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbv20j*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1350#post_22844176
> 
> 
> Thanks for that I am still fairly new at all this, I will now have to rethink how I am will mount 2X projectors from the ceiling.
> 
> 
> Cheers



Because of the lens shift you need to place it upside down. For my GT750 I went to Home Depot and got some rubber corks to use as feet so I could rest te PJ upside down on them. It actually worked out very well for my situation. The focus was a pain to adjust though.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1320_40#post_22842812
> 
> 
> As the owner of a JVC RS45 and the W1070 I can report that the 1070 is great at this price. I have a bat cave and with a little tweaking (calibration) the picture will be better than nearly any movie theatre. The blacks will not rival the JVC but the 1070 has great color, exceptional brightness and good shadow detail. It is also wonderful for 3d use. (3D was the reason I purchased it because of the ghosting on the JVC.) To my surprise it surpasses anything I expected for it and I will probably use it for most casual viewing including sports and other sources. Since I have a dark room I am using the SmartEco mode and I have turned brilliant color off. I am also using the film setting with gamma set at 2.4. I calibrated using Chromapure with my DVDO-ISCAN DUO and the results were amazing. Most of you will not have this option but the great news is that this projector has the best color I have seen right out of the box. With a little tweaking one will be able to achieve excellent results as long as dark blacks are not the most important thing for you. The other nice thing is that because it is so bright one can use it in a room with some ambient light if that is necessary. I have owned many projectors in the past and I have never seen anything at this price point that is as good.


I'm jealous, I'm still waiting on it to drop to $850 or less to pair with my RS48


----------



## scotty144




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbv20j*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1320#post_22842663
> 
> 
> Are there any Black ops II players that can give me some feed back on this projector,as this will be the main use I have in mind for it.
> 
> Is the contrast good enough where you can make out other players in dark areas in the distance with out any problems?
> 
> I currenty have an Epson TW9000 (Australian) which is excellent for movies but next to usless for online gaming with lag at around 80ms
> 
> I dragged out my old Sanyo Z5 which has zero lag but the contrast is useless for objects in the distanance unable to make out other players in the background in darker areas.
> 
> The Z5 also needs a new globe (2000hrs) which may be adding to its problems but its around $180 for a half decent copy lamp which I would rather put towards a another projector if I knowthe new projector is upto the task of FPS games I will then run dual projectors one for games one for movies
> 
> 
> Cheers



I play Black Ops 2. 3d and gaming was the reason I got this projector. I use a JVC HD250 for other viewing. I have no issues in dark areas spotting enemies. If you calibrate both your projector and your Black Ops 2 video settings I'm sure you will be more than happy with the Benq. One a side note, Black Ops 2 in 3D is very cool too.


----------



## sbv20j

Thanks Scotty thats what I have been waiting to hear, now I just need to decide if I wait a month and see if the price drops


----------



## Jim McC

So if ceiling mounted, upside down, the image offset is only 10% of image height? 5.2" for a 52" tall screen? Thanks.


----------



## scottyroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1350#post_22844670
> 
> 
> So if ceiling mounted, upside down, the image offset is only 10% of image height? 5.2" for a 52" tall screen? Thanks.



Ceiling mounting doesn't really have anything to do with it. If table mounted the lens shift is above the PJ if ceiling mounted te image is below the PJ. The offset will be the same. The max offset is 30% of half the image height. So with a 52" image height you could have an offset of about 7.8" ((52/2)*0.3). This is pretty accurate since I just mounted mine today.


----------



## DaylightSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scotty144*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1350#post_22844228
> 
> 
> I play Black Ops 2. 3d and gaming was the reason I got this projector. I use a JVC HD250 for other viewing. I have no issues in dark areas spotting enemies. If you calibrate both your projector and your Black Ops 2 video settings I'm sure you will be more than happy with the Benq. One a side note, Black Ops 2 in 3D is very cool too.



Were you playing online? Any issues with lag? Thanks.


----------



## Jim McC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyroo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1350#post_22844724
> 
> 
> Ceiling mounting doesn't really have anything to do with it. If table mounted the lens shift is above the PJ if ceiling mounted te image is below the PJ. The offset will be the same. The max offset is 30% of half the image height. So with a 52" image height you could have an offset of about 7.8" ((52/2)*0.3). This is pretty accurate since I just mounted mine today.



Thanks. Then why does Benq's website say the image offset is 110%?


----------



## scottyroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim McC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1350#post_22844821
> 
> 
> Thanks. Then why does Benq's website say the image offset is 110%?


That's the default value. That doesn't take into account the lens shift which allows it to go from 110-130% +/- 5% per the manual


I just tried out night-time viewing and 3D in my new setup. The 3D is much smoother than my GT750 RF glasses. I got the Sainsonic 144hz glasses and they work well. Lost sync when I had my legs kicked up and reclined though. That was annoying. I'd recommend them though. I watched somef 3D Avatar, Tron, and 3Net on DirecTV with them. On 3D I would recommend lowering the Gamma to 1.6 or 1.8. Very bright 3D setup. Looks awesome!


LIGHT LEAKAGE. When action is on the screen the light leakage from the fan isn't a problem but on dark scenes, holy moley... Light leakage is pretty bad. Most of it shoots to the left of the screen. There is also minor light leakage from the circular gap around the lens that throws a faint halo on the ceiling in front of the projector.


Would you guys recommend getting some very low density sparse foam to allow ventilation but limit light leakage on this? Its not a deal breaker for me nor should it be for anyone considering this projector. This and the faint smell are my only complaints on this projector.


----------



## Singh007

I dont know why the offset is the way it is. Is this PJ meant for putting on a coffee table only? Because if someone were to ceiling mount this with an average 8ft ceiling, and have the screen mounted in a good position, the PJ would be hanging like almost 1.5 - 2ft from the ceiling (about 6 ft from the ground). If I were to stand up from the couch, it would be in my face, and will look funny.


I really, really want this PJ, but I have a 106" screen, and want the screen to sit around 1.5 ft from the top of the screen to the ceiling. I would have to drop the w1070 about 1.5ft from the top of the ceiling, where it will stick out like a sore thumb. Am I getting this right? With the vertical offset, the top of the screen will be 2.5" below the lens? My mits hc4000 is 18" from lens to top of screen and that PJ is supposed to have very limited flexibility for placement, but the w1070 seems 10 times worse. What am I missing here? heres my summary


my room is 14ft long. Viewing distance is about 13ft.

- ceiling is 8ft

- screen is 106" and i would prefer to have the top of the screen be about 1.5ft from the ceiling.


can i make this work? Thanks in advance


----------



## mommacux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyroo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1350#post_22844931
> 
> 
> That's the default value. That doesn't take into account the lens shift which allows it to go from 110-130% +/- 5% per the manual
> 
> 
> I just tried out night-time viewing and 3D in my new setup. The 3D is much smoother than my GT750 RF glasses. I got the Sainsonic 144hz glasses and they work well. Lost sync when I had my legs kicked up and reclined though. That was annoying. I'd recommend them though. I watched somef 3D Avatar, Tron, and 3Net on DirecTV with them. On 3D I would recommend lowering the Gamma to 1.6 or 1.8. Very bright 3D setup. Looks awesome!
> 
> 
> LIGHT LEAKAGE. When action is on the screen the light leakage from the fan isn't a problem but on dark scenes, holy moley... Light leakage is pretty bad. Most of it shoots to the left of the screen. There is also minor light leakage from the circular gap around the lens that throws a faint halo on the ceiling in front of the projector.
> 
> 
> Would you guys recommend getting some very low density sparse foam to allow ventilation but limit light leakage on this? Its not a deal breaker for me nor should it be for anyone considering this projector. This and the faint smell are my only complaints on this projector.



Is the light leakage on the screen or off to the side of it on the wall?When there is no image just a dark screen,is there any portion of the screen brighter than the other?


----------



## Thunder_God_Thor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Singh007*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1350#post_22844935
> 
> 
> I dont know why the offset is the way it is. Is this PJ meant for putting on a coffee table only? Because if someone were to ceiling mount this with an average 8ft ceiling, and have the screen mounted in a good position, the PJ would be hanging like almost 1.5 - 2ft from the ceiling (about 6 ft from the ground). If I were to stand up from the couch, it would be in my face, and will look funny.
> 
> 
> I really, really want this PJ, but I have a 106" screen, and want the screen to sit around 1.5 ft from the top of the screen to the ceiling. I would have to drop the w1070 about 1.5ft from the top of the ceiling, where it will stick out like a sore thumb. Am I getting this right? With the vertical offset, the top of the screen will be 2.5" below the lens? My mits hc4000 is 18" from lens to top of screen and that PJ is supposed to have very limited flexibility for placement, but the w1070 seems 10 times worse. What am I missing here? heres my summary
> 
> 
> my room is 14ft long. Viewing distance is about 13ft.
> 
> - ceiling is 8ft
> 
> - screen is 106" and i would prefer to have the top of the screen be about 1.5ft from the ceiling.
> 
> 
> can i make this work? Thanks in advance



Using the lens shift I think you could place the projector at about 10" from the ceiling and have it project the image 1.5ft from the ceiling. Not sure If Im 100% correct but roughly based on my calculations thats what I came up with. Again Im a rookie at this so I could be very wrong, lol.


I used this calculator here below to see where the BenQ calculator places the projector from the ceiling and then deducted 7.8" for lens shift ability based on your 106" screen and got 10" roughly from the ceiling...

http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/


----------



## geezerpl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1290#post_22831283
> 
> 
> 
> If it was manufactured in Nov you probably have firmware 102 or 103. The Oct units have 102 the Dec 103. Firmware 104 was just released.
> 
> *The flickering and fan issues were only on a few units....* .



??

If that was the case it would have meant random hardware issue (some units affected) rather then firmware glitch needing a global (expensive) fix.


----------



## Thunder_God_Thor

Question for those with more experience with PJ's... Does using extreme ends of the zoom range result in any negative effects on the picture quality? I was thinking of zooming in all the way at 1.3x when I setup my PJ but I can easily avoid that too and just zoom 1.2x or 1.25x if there are negative effects on picture quality. I only ask because I vaguely remember reading something about this somewhere.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackB*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1350#post_22844117
> 
> 
> Could you please post your settings after calibration and the screen type you use? Even though this may not be a totally accurate way to customize one's picture my experience is that it puts the receiving new owner in close proximity to the right settings.



My settings would not help anyone since I used the Auto calibration feature of my Chromapure software calibrating it through the CMS of my IScan Duo. That being said the pre results were very good out of the box. I would suggest that you look at Art's Projectorreviews site for tweak suggestions. The settings also depend upon how much light you have in the room. I have calibrated for a totally dark room using Cinema mode with brilliant color off and with the gamma set to 2.4.


----------



## scotty144




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaylightSM*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1350#post_22844757
> 
> 
> Were you playing online? Any issues with lag? Thanks.



I only play online. Playing on the Benq is way better than playing on the JVC which is +/- 3x the cost. IMO, lag is a non issue on the Benq.


----------



## scottyroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Singh007*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1350#post_22844935
> 
> 
> I dont know why the offset is the way it is. Is this PJ meant for putting on a coffee table only? Because if someone were to ceiling mount this with an average 8ft ceiling, and have the screen mounted in a good position, the PJ would be hanging like almost 1.5 - 2ft from the ceiling (about 6 ft from the ground). If I were to stand up from the couch, it would be in my face, and will look funny.
> 
> 
> I really, really want this PJ, but I have a 106" screen, and want the screen to sit around 1.5 ft from the top of the screen to the ceiling. I would have to drop the w1070 about 1.5ft from the top of the ceiling, where it will stick out like a sore thumb. Am I getting this right? With the vertical offset, the top of the screen will be 2.5" below the lens? My mits hc4000 is 18" from lens to top of screen and that PJ is supposed to have very limited flexibility for placement, but the w1070 seems 10 times worse. What am I missing here? heres my summary
> 
> 
> my room is 14ft long. Viewing distance is about 13ft.
> 
> - ceiling is 8ft
> 
> - screen is 106" and i would prefer to have the top of the screen be about 1.5ft from the ceiling.
> 
> 
> can i make this work? Thanks in advance


Your screen height is 52" which would make your max offset roughly 7.8" with the lens shift in its max position ((52/2)*0.3). You could get your 106" image in the 8.5-9 foot throw range so if you were to stand up at your 13ft viewing distance your head would not get in the way of the image. If you want the screen to sit 18" from the ceiling you would need the center of the lens about 10-11" below the ceiling which isn't bad at all. A 7" drop ceiling mount would serve you well in your situation. You should go for it!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mommacux*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1350#post_22845108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the light leakage on the screen or off to the side of it on the wall?When there is no image just a dark screen,is there any portion of the screen brighter than the other?


Light leakage is not on the screen at all. almost all to the left of the image. I'll try to take pics tonight of it.


Can anyone speak to the negative side effects of putting some very light, airy foam in front of the fan? I'm thinking of put something in front of the fan exhaust. I think the foam might melt if its too close though...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thunder_God_Thor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1350#post_22845146
> 
> 
> Question for those with more experience with PJ's... Does using extreme ends of the zoom range result in any negative effects on the picture quality? I was thinking of zooming in all the way at 1.3x when I setup my PJ but I can easily avoid that too and just zoom 1.2x or 1.25x if there are negative effects on picture quality. I only ask because I vaguely remember reading something about this somewhere.



I use the max zoom on my setup with my W1070 and I do not see any negative effects. If it is a true optical zoom this should be the case with just about every projector with that feature. Digital zoom is a different story, obviously.


----------



## scottyroo

Can anyone else confirm that their W1070 has lots of light leakage? I'm starting to wonder is mine is worse than normal and if I should swap it out with a new one


----------



## rwestley

There is a lot of light leakage On the w1070. This should not be a problem for most since it is on the side and not from the front. No reason to swap it out.


----------



## scottyroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1350#post_22846282
> 
> 
> There is a lot of light leakage On the w1070. This should not be a problem for most since it is on the side and not from the front. No reason to swap it out.


Those are my thoughts as well but on a very dark scene it has been distracting for me. Image is still great though.


----------



## scottyroo

Here is a good image of what I:'m talking about... see the light hitting the side of the hush box? That's a bout 1/3 of the light. the other 2/3 is on the wall to the left. There is also slight leakage around the lens. As Rwestley pointed out, it does not hit the screen but it is something to consider. I've been researching a few options for a DIY fix. Long story short - there is so much going for this projector so you shouldn't let this keep you from getting it.


----------



## Despoiler

The smell is probably just the bulb burning off volatile compounds from manufacturing. It's only temporary. I had the same smell in when I replaced the bulb on my current PJ. I think it took a week to go away and I usually watch movies every couple of days.


----------



## scottyroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Despoiler*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1350#post_22846446
> 
> 
> The smell is probably just the bulb burning off volatile compounds from manufacturing. It's only temporary. I had the same smell in when I replaced the bulb on my current PJ. I think it took a week to go away and I usually watch movies every couple of days.


Thanks. That is what I was hoping.


----------



## tradewinds




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyroo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1350#post_22846372
> 
> 
> Here is a good image of what I:'m talking about... see the light hitting the side of the hush box? That's a bout 1/3 of the light. the other 2/3 is on the wall to the left. There is also slight leakage around the lens. As Rwestley pointed out, it does not hit the screen but it is something to consider. I've been researching a few options for a DIY fix. Long story short - there is so much going for this projector so you shouldn't let this keep you from getting it.



Probably extend a hood to the sides and line the inside of the box with some good quality black velvet.


Unfortunately, I wouldn't have these options as my setup is for the PJ to be mount on a pole in mid-air. My walls are dark though but would need another solution.


----------



## smokarz

Good news!


Newegg have lowered their prices on the W1070 from $1299 to $1199_(Note their MSRP is $1699)._). LOL


The price drop had begin









.


----------



## scottyroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tradewinds*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1350#post_22846598
> 
> 
> Probably extend a hood to the sides and line the inside of the box with some good quality black velvet.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I wouldn't have these options as my setup is for the PJ to be mount on a pole in mid-air. My walls are dark though but would need another solution.


That's a good idea. I'm thinking of simply just moving the projector back in the box a couple of inches. My only concern with that is the bottom of the image hitting the bottom of the box.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1350#post_22846656
> 
> 
> Good news!
> 
> 
> Newegg have lowered their prices on the W1070 from $1299 to $1199_(Note their MSRP is $1699)._). LOL
> 
> 
> The price drop had begin


The BenQ Store online has them for $1099 in stock right now with free FedEx ground shipping. I wish I would have taken that route. I doubt this project gets below $1000 for a couple of years due to already being a fantastic value at an $1100 price point. Hope I'm wrong though!


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyroo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1360_40#post_22846722
> 
> 
> That's a good idea. I'm thinking of simply just moving the projector back in the box a couple of inches. My only concern with that is the bottom of the image hitting the bottom of the box.
> 
> The BenQ Store online has them for $1099 in stock right now with free FedEx ground shipping. I wish I would have taken that route. I doubt this project gets below $1000 for a couple of years due to already being a fantastic value at an $1100 price point. Hope I'm wrong though!


it will drop in a couple of months, like all projectors.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1350#post_22846754
> 
> 
> it will drop in a couple of months, like all projectors.




I am with you.


At the very least, we should see some sales around Memorial and Indepence days. But that's another 5-6 months away.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyroo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1350#post_22846722
> 
> 
> That's a good idea. I'm thinking of simply just moving the projector back in the box a couple of inches. My only concern with that is the bottom of the image hitting the bottom of the box.
> 
> The BenQ Store online has them for $1099 in stock right now with free FedEx ground shipping. I wish I would have taken that route. I doubt this project gets below $1000 for a couple of years due to already being a fantastic value at an $1100 price point. Hope I'm wrong though!




It will.


Once this projector sees competitions from Acer, Optoma, Viewsonic, etc.


All things drop. You'll be amazed that you can get this projector a year later for half the price. LOL


----------



## sketch660

Does anyone know if Amazon is an authorized BenQ reseller? I am assuming they are but wanted to know if I should cancel my order for the W1080ST and just get it from the BenQ Shop since it's the same price and they at least have an estimated ship date. Only confusing thing on the BenQ site is that there are two listings for the W1080ST with different SKUs (as there also is with the W1070) and I'm not sure what the difference is.


----------



## Thunder_God_Thor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyroo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1350#post_22845945
> 
> 
> Can anyone speak to the negative side effects of putting some very light, airy foam in front of the fan? I'm thinking of put something in front of the fan exhaust. I think the foam might melt if its too close though...
> 
> I use the max zoom on my setup with my W1070 and I do not see any negative effects. If it is a true optical zoom this should be the case with just about every projector with that feature. Digital zoom is a different story, obviously.



Thanks for the reply. I suppose even if there is some negative effect of zooming in it wont be much. I only asked because Im a part time photographer and on zoom lenses when you zoom all the way to the maximum or minimum end of a lens you start seeing increased chromatic aberrations, soft corners and some barrel distortion. And since Im new to projectors I wasn't sure how the lens in a PJ behaves. I assumed the glass quality would have to be pretty decent so optics should be good enough to not have any significant effect on picture quality. But I thought I would ask anyways and make sure.


As for your idea of using some light airy foam to stop the light leakage.... It just seems like a bad idea to be honest scotty. Do you think some kind of a mesh screen material put over top of the area grill area will reduce the light leakage? This way you can creatively put this over the grill on the outside and keep it as far away as possible from the internals of the PJ. Just an idea. Photographers use these things called "barn doors" to direct and shape light coming from a off camera flash source, maybe create some custom "barn doors" to direct the light leakage in a spot where its favourable. Another thought. Although Im not sure how you would implement either idea.


----------



## The_Preacher1973

I just purchased this projector on the strength of Art’s review. I got it set up on Wednesday and have watched a few movie scenes and a couple of episodes of Person of interest. I’ve just read this thread through from start to finish and there are a few recurring themes/questions. I’ll try and deal with them one by one:


1.*Menus:* Picture adjustment menus remain open if you access them through the setup menu and do take up a bit of screen space. You can however adjust basic picture settings such as brightness and contrast using the direct button on the remote and this only displays a slider bar towards the bottom of the screen.


2.*Tint Control*: Video controls such as tint are greyed out when using digital signals. This is how it should be as “Tint Control” is only relevant to analogue NTSC signals which are susceptible to having the colour information slightly out of phase with the remaining picture information thus producing incorrect colours that are particularly noticeable with skin tones. In the digital world this is not possible and any issues with skin tone are due to other issues which need to be addressed in other ways. The W1070 has excellent calibration controls in order to do this.


3.*Colour Wheel Speed Consistency*: Unlike the W7000 I believe the W1070 remains at 6x speed continuously. I tried switching between low power Cinema mode and high power Dynamic mode and there was no audible difference from the colour wheel. Also, the W1070 takes a split second or so to syncronise with a new colour wheel speed (changing from 50hz to 60hz or 24hz) and displays flickering while this occurs. I believe that if it was changing from 6x to 4x it would not only be audible but visible as well. I neither see nor hear any sign of this.


4.*Colour Wheel Speed*:
NTSC is 60hz (60 times per second) = 3600 times per minute
1X wheel speed = 3600 rpm
2x wheel speed = 7200 rpm
3 x wheel speed = 10800 rpm



There is nothing faster. To get multiples of these manufacturers add second colour elements to the wheel so the wheel is rgbrgb thus doubling the effective rate. This is how it’s always been done and as such it is a “true 6x” wheel.


5.*Lens size*:
Diameter of Outside of plastic housing = 45mm
Diameter of Inner section of lens including black plastic ring = 38mm
Diameter of actual glass = 33mm



Sorry. Never fitted an ND filter so don’t know which measurement you need.


6.*VP4001 Comparison*: Coincidentally I’ve just replaced my Marantz VP4001 with this projector. Unfortunately the reason I replaced it was because mine stopped working so any comparison is from memory rather than a true A/B comparison. The projectors are very similar in that they are extremely sharp and very bright (VP4001 was one of the brightest home cinema projectors when calibrated). I’m sure the lens of the VP4001 was superior but the W1070 can resolve a 1080P 1:1 test pattern virtually perfectly and doesn’t suffer from much chromatic aberration at all. Certainly nothing visible from a normal seating position. The W1070 displays far more detail than the 4001. Textures on peoples clothing are clearly evident. Skin tones seem more natural and I’m pretty sure there’s more shadow detail but without doing a proper A/B I wouldn’t bet my house on it. If you like your VP4001 I’m sure you’ll like the W1070. Is it worth an upgrade? I’m not going to make that decision for you I’m afraid.


7.*Light leakage*. Pretty bad and off horizontally to the left if you have the PJ ceiling mounted. It comes out at roughly 45 degrees so will more than likely be on visible on your side wall.


8.*Firmware*: My firmware is 1.02 and I have not detected any flickering.


Hope this was of assistance. Any further questions I’ll be happy to answer (so long as it doesn’t relate to 3D, computers or gaming). I’ll try and work up a bit of a review over the next few days but I really need to watch it some more first.


----------



## Despoiler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The_Preacher1973*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1380#post_22847550
> 
> 
> 
> 6.*VP4001 Comparison*: Coincidentally I’ve just replaced my Marantz VP4001 with this projector. Unfortunately the reason I replaced it was because mine stopped working so any comparison is from memory rather than a true A/B comparison. The projectors are very similar in that they are extremely sharp and very bright (VP4001 was one of the brightest home cinema projectors when calibrated). I’m sure the lens of the VP4001 was superior but the W1070 can resolve a 1080P 1:1 test pattern virtually perfectly and doesn’t suffer from much chromatic aberration at all. Certainly nothing visible from a normal seating position. The W1070 displays far more detail than the 4001. Textures on peoples clothing are clearly evident. Skin tones seem more natural and I’m pretty sure there’s more shadow detail but without doing a proper A/B I wouldn’t bet my house on it. If you like your VP4001 I’m sure you’ll like the W1070. Is it worth an upgrade? I’m not going to make that decision for you I’m afraid.



Thank you for your response! Makes me feel more sure the W1070 is the way to go. It looked like they were going to be very similar from the specs and tests. The fine detail or lack there of on the VP4001 is something I was looking to improve. The VP4001 I always thought had pretty average shadow detail so another plus to the W1070. Thanks again!


----------



## ered

Already purchased my 1070 but consider this lowered (just reduced?) price at this link:

http://www.visualapex.com/BenQ/Projector-Specifications.asp?For-The=W1070&SE=GoogleShopping&KW=W1070&gclid=CIC257Ts8rQCFaN_QgodalYAXQ


----------



## teeger

Has anyone had the chance to see the w1070 against an Epson 3010 or 3020? I just bought an Epson that I'm having too many optical issues with. And I just read some reviews for the w1070, making me think this might be a better choice. I have a few days left where I can return the Epson in favor of the BenQ. I've heard that DLP units aren't usually as bright as LCD's, but if the unit looks fantastic it's worth giving up a few lumens for a better unit.


Thanks.


Ian


----------



## scottyroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thunder_God_Thor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1380#post_22847200
> 
> 
> As for your idea of using some light airy foam to stop the light leakage.... It just seems like a bad idea to be honest scotty. Do you think some kind of a mesh screen material put over top of the area grill area will reduce the light leakage? This way you can creatively put this over the grill on the outside and keep it as far away as possible from the internals of the PJ. Just an idea. Photographers use these things called "barn doors" to direct and shape light coming from a off camera flash source, maybe create some custom "barn doors" to direct the light leakage in a spot where its favourable. Another thought. Although Im not sure how you would implement either idea.


I'll play around a bit. First option is to move the PJ a bit back in the box. I will probably play around with a few extensions on the side to block the light. One concern moving the PJ back in the box is more exhaust in the box itself.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1380#post_22847454
> 
> 
> I wonder though if the projector has enough room to breath, especially through the side intake.



I'm keeping an eye on that as well... so far so good... the exhaust is venting out of the box and the ambient temp inside the box is consistent with room temperature after about an hour of use. No signs of overheating. If it comes to it I have considered cutting holes and install a minimalist grille on the side for better ventilation.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ered*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1380#post_22847869
> 
> 
> Already purchased my 1070 but consider this lowered (just reduced?) price at this link:
> 
> http://www.visualapex.com/BenQ/Projector-Specifications.asp?For-The=W1070&SE=GoogleShopping&KW=W1070&gclid=CIC257Ts8rQCFaN_QgodalYAXQ



WOW - amazing deal. I would hop on this asap. Wish I would have waited one week to pull the trigger on this from visual apex.


----------



## tradewinds




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ered*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1380#post_22847869
> 
> 
> Already purchased my 1070 but consider this lowered (just reduced?) price at this link:
> 
> http://www.visualapex.com/BenQ/Projector-Specifications.asp?For-The=W1070&SE=GoogleShopping&KW=W1070&gclid=CIC257Ts8rQCFaN_QgodalYAXQ



yikes, I was just about to blindly pull the trigger on this but decided to check a few things with the calculator. I would need to move up to a 133" screen for this to sit 14.5 feet back where my SP7210 is currently at. Either that or some major work modifying and most likely damaging my star ceiling. bummer!


Doesn't seem I'll have any placement problem with a W7000. I guess I'll need to wait on a good deal for that. About 1 grand more than this W1070 currently.


----------



## coderguy

Wow, that's a good price.


----------



## Despoiler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1380#post_22847971
> 
> 
> Has anyone had the chance to see the w1070 against an Epson 3010 or 3020? I just bought an Epson that I'm having too many optical issues with. And I just read some reviews for the w1070, making me think this might be a better choice. I have a few days left where I can return the Epson in favor of the BenQ. I've heard that DLP units aren't usually as bright as LCD's, but if the unit looks fantastic it's worth giving up a few lumens for a better unit.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Ian



The W1070 is extremely bright after calibration. The Epson is only brighter uncalibrated.

http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/w1070/performance.php#bright


----------



## coderguy

Yah, but no-one has measured 3D lumens yet, that is what I am most interested in.


----------



## tradewinds

One thing I notice is that Visual Apex has the W1070 as a 3D-Ready projector and the W7000 as a 3D projector with processor built in? Is this correct, I thought the W1070 also has the processor built in.


----------



## Despoiler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1380#post_22848055
> 
> 
> Yah, but no-one has measured 3D lumens yet, that is what I am most interested in.



No one calibrates in 3D mode that is why.


----------



## scottyroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tradewinds*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1380#post_22848070
> 
> 
> One thing I notice is that Visual Apex has the W1070 as a 3D-Ready projector and the W7000 as a 3D projector with processor built in? Is this correct, I thought the W1070 also has the processor built in.


The W1070 does have it built in. All you need to bring to the party is the glasses.


----------



## coderguy

It does not matter if you calibrate or not. 3D lumens are measured with a light meter by just placing the PJ into 3D mode and checking it, this gives a good reference compared to other projectors.

Yes it does matter. We know this for almost every other projector.


Approximate:


Optoma hd33 = 900 lumens in 3D mode

Optoma hd8300 = 750 lumes in 3d mode

Benq w7000 = 1100 lumens in 3D mode

Acer h9500bd = 700 lumens in 3D mode

JVC's = 600 to 900 lumens (depends on model)

Sony's = 900 to 1000+ lumens (hw30, hw50)

Epson 5010/5020 = 1300 to 1600 lumens in 3d


Epsons are the reigning champions in 3D brightness for now.


----------



## Despoiler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1380#post_22848096
> 
> 
> It does not matter if you calibrate or not. 3D lumens are measured with a light meter by just placing the PJ into 3D mode and checking it, this gives a good reference compared to other projectors.
> 
> Yes it does matter. We know this for almost every other projector.
> 
> 
> Approximate:
> 
> 
> Optoma hd33 = 900 lumens in 3D mode
> 
> Optoma hd8300 = 750 lumes in 3d mode
> 
> Benq w7000 = 1100 lumens in 3D mode
> 
> Acer h9500bd = 700 lumens in 3D mode
> 
> JVC's = 600 to 900 lumens (depends on model)
> 
> Sony's = 900 to 1000+ lumens (hw30, hw50)
> 
> Epson 5010/5020 = 1300 to 1600 lumens in 3d
> 
> 
> Epsons are the reigning champions in 3D brightness for now.



It does matter. In the case of a W1070 are you going put the light meter behind the active glasses? Same with passive polarized setups. What exactly do you think you measuring?


----------



## modde239




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1380#post_22848055
> 
> 
> Yah, but no-one has measured 3D lumens yet, that is what I am most interested in.



But don't forget that 3D with DLP is so much better than on a LCD system....


----------



## coderguy

You just turn the PJ into 3D mode and take a measurement just like 2D, you do not measure behind the glasses. We've had this same conversation in this thread multiple times (not with you but with others). Several of us have been doing this for a while now, and it is a pretty precise indicator of how bright the PJ will be (not exact) in 3D modes compared to others, because most glasses between projectors are within 10% of light loss, and most cheap light meters have 5-10% error anyways at least. We don't need a measurement of light loss after the glasses.


A projector can be 2000+ lumens in 2D and still only do 1000 in 3D modes, there is other stuff going on the PJ has to do in 3D mode even before the glasses which reduces the brightness far down from what a 2D torch mode allows.


I agree 3D on this projector will beat an LCD (didn't say it wouldn't), but I'm just curious to how bright it is in 3D mode, that's all.


----------



## JaMiR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The_Preacher1973*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1380#post_22847550
> 
> 
> 
> 3.*Colour Wheel Speed Consistency*: Unlike the W7000 I believe the W1070 remains at 6x speed continuously. I tried switching between low power Cinema mode and high power Dynamic mode and there was no audible difference from the colour wheel. Also, the W1070 takes a split second or so to syncronise with a new colour wheel speed (changing from 50hz to 60hz or 24hz) and displays flickering while this occurs. I believe that if it was changing from 6x to 4x it would not only be audible but visible as well. I neither see nor hear any sign of this.



I can easily hear difference in color wheel speed on my W1070. Here is how it is modes i tested, 24hz, 50hz, 60hz 2D and 3D.


Lowest speed is 24hz 2D and 50hz 3D, about same.


Second lowest speed is 60hz 2D/3D, no change in color wheel speed 2D vs 3D.


Fastest speed is 24hz 3D and 50hz 2D, about same.


Hard to tell what are the actual speeds but i would estimate this is 2x, 2.5x, 3x machine. You can multiply these by two to get effective speed.


----------



## Despoiler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1380#post_22848171
> 
> 
> You just turn the PJ into 3D mode and take a measurement just like 2D, you do not measure behind the glasses. We've had this same conversation in this thread multiple times (not with you but with others). Several of us have been doing this for a while now, and it is a pretty precise indicator of how bright the PJ will be (not exact) in 3D modes compared to others, because most glasses between projectors are within 10% of light loss, and most cheap light meters have 5-10% error anyways at least. We don't need a measurement of light loss after the glasses.
> 
> 
> A projector can be 2000+ lumens in 2D and still only do 1000 in 3D modes, there is other stuff going on the PJ has to do in 3D mode even before the glasses which reduces the brightness far down from what a 2D torch mode allows.
> 
> 
> I agree 3D on this projector will beat an LCD (didn't say it wouldn't), but I'm just curious to how bright it is in 3D mode, that's all.



You are missing my point entirely. Putting the PJ in 3D mode and measuring output doesn't tell you as a viewer anything. Measurements you need to take are from the perspective of a viewer. In 2D my eyes have nothing, but air to view through so the lumen output has meaning. When you are looking through glasses you are darkening the viewing experience. Glasses are not all made the same. One model can be darker than the next. Color shifts in the lenses are also present. Ballparking light loss isn't measuring. Which is it? Precise or not exact? Those terms are contrary to each other. The viewer's experience is why we calibrate displays and then measure lumen output. It does matter and the goal is to be precise.


Have you ever read SpectraCal's workflow for 3D calibration? Look at how many calibration steps require you to wear the glasses.
http://store.spectracal.com/3d-calibration


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ered*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1380#post_22847869
> 
> 
> Already purchased my 1070 but consider this lowered (just reduced?) price at this link:
> 
> http://www.visualapex.com/BenQ/Projector-Specifications.asp?For-The=W1070&SE=GoogleShopping&KW=W1070&gclid=CIC257Ts8rQCFaN_QgodalYAXQ




Whoaaa...Drop it another $50 and I am in.


----------



## Devedander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Despoiler*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1380#post_22848274
> 
> 
> You are missing my point entirely. Putting the PJ in 3D mode and measuring output doesn't tell you as a viewer anything. Measurements you need to take are from the perspective of a viewer. In 2D my eyes have nothing, but air to view through so the lumen output has meaning. When you are looking through glasses you are darkening the viewing experience. Glasses are not all made the same. One model can be darker than the next. Color shifts in the lenses are also present. Ballparking light loss isn't measuring. Which is it? Precise or not exact? Those terms are contrary to each other. The viewer's experience is why we calibrate displays and then measure lumen output. It does matter and the goal is to be precise.
> 
> 
> Have you ever read SpectraCal's workflow for 3D calibration? Look at how many calibration steps require you to wear the glasses.
> http://store.spectracal.com/3d-calibration



I disagree...


2D benchmarking tells you nothing because almost no one has a truly matt black pitch black room with no refletive surfaces. So how it looks to you will be different to everyone.


The only thing you can do is measure it in a similar a way as possible and then everyone has to realize that the surroundings will change how it looks to you, but relative to other options you have a benchmark to work off of.


Same with 3D and glasses.


Sure it all depends on what glasses you use but that's the same for everyone. These measurements don't tell you exactly what you will see, but they do tell you that one projector will be brigher with the same glasses than another.


----------



## Devedander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ered*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1380#post_22847869
> 
> 
> Already purchased my 1070 but consider this lowered (just reduced?) price at this link:
> 
> http://www.visualapex.com/BenQ/Projector-Specifications.asp?For-The=W1070&SE=GoogleShopping&KW=W1070&gclid=CIC257Ts8rQCFaN_QgodalYAXQ



Good lord... I have no where to even put this right now but so tempting...


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Devedander*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1380#post_22848426
> 
> 
> Good lord... I have no where to even put this right now but so tempting...




I will temporarily keep it for you.......FREE of charge


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Despoiler*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1380#post_22848274
> 
> 
> You are missing my point entirely. Putting the PJ in 3D mode and measuring output doesn't tell you as a viewer anything.



Some of us have tested many of these projectors in our own rooms and taken the measurements, no measurement is exact. Cheap light meters give 5% to 10% error or more anyhow, and this is absolutely the ONLY way we have right now to compare 3D brightness, and it absolutely helps in a huge way and is ABSOLUTELY ballpark to give an idea of 3D brightness. Unless you buy specific glasses that are taking the light loss way down (which only a few do), then as I said before they are generally within 10% (the same as the error margin of the measurement).


You will not beat the Epson in 3D brightness unless this PJ happens to be brighter (we dont know, but I doubt it), and this is no matter what glasses or calibration you do and this is backed up by our own lumens measurements, and most of the time the pre-calibration gray-scale in 3D on these projectors is just too cool (green or blue), so although a calibration causes some further light loss, it is not generally huge in 3D mode and you can still use 3D uncalibrated anyways. You are considering 2D torch modes relating to 3D torch modes, but these do not relate well. Calibration actually adds another level of subjectivity because of meter errors and user-calibration errors, so unless the person is using a spectrometer, or a profiled or a relatively new D3 from T.Huffman / Chromapure to calibrate, and a $200+ light meter, then I wouldn't trust the post-calibrated lumens measurement in 3D anyways.


I am more concerned about the default 3D mode before calibration of how it measures, the other measurements can be added in also to compare, but measuring this has NOT SKEWED the visible brightness we see between the projectors when we test with A/B, it absolutely has followed the same general visible trend as measured when comparing to A/B in the same room (even with different glasses, with only a few exceptions of really dark glasses).


I have Spectracal version 5 with a C6, but would generally recommend Chromapure with a D3 instead.


----------



## rwestley

Codeguy, I hope you get a chance to test and compare this projector with others you have tried.


----------



## The_Preacher1973




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaMiR*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1380#post_22848265
> 
> 
> I can easily hear difference in color wheel speed on my W1070. Here is how it is modes i tested, 24hz, 50hz, 60hz 2D and 3D.
> 
> 
> Lowest speed is 24hz 2D and 50hz 3D, about same.
> 
> 
> Second lowest speed is 60hz 2D/3D, no change in color wheel speed 2D vs 3D.
> 
> 
> Fastest speed is 24hz 3D and 50hz 2D, about same.
> 
> 
> Hard to tell what are the actual speeds but i would estimate this is 2x, 2.5x, 3x machine. You can multiply these by two to get effective speed.



There still seems to be some confusion about how a DLP works and what the speed of the wheel signifies. If you read point 4. in my post above I tried to explain it.


1x refers to the wheel spinning as many times in a minute as the screen refreshes. Hence 60hz multiplied by 60 seconds gives 3600rpm. For a 3x wheel you multiply that by 3 and get 10800rpm.


For 50hz it refreshes at 50 times per second. Multiply that by 60 and you get 3000rpm. Multiply that by 3x and you get 9000rpm.


Therefore:


3x at 60hz = 10800rpm

3x at 50hz = 9000rpm.


They are different speeds yet still rated the same way.


Now read my point 3. above again.


The question that had been asked was if the W1070 changed speed when you changed viewing modes (ie Dynamic to Cinema as per the W7000) NOT whether it changed speed when you changed the refresh rate because ALL DLP's do that. It's just the way the technology works.


I actually mentioned that it was quite obvious that the wheel speed changed when changing refresh rates and the fact that these effects DID NOT occur when changing viewing modes leads me to conclude that the projector does not change from 6x to 4x when changing viewing modes.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1380#post_22848450
> 
> 
> 
> I have Spectracal version 5 with a C6, but would generally recommend Chromapure with a D3 instead.




I got a D3, and was curious why you would recommend Chomapure. Is it because of accuracy in the measurements, ease of use, compatibility, etc?


Thanks


----------



## coderguy

Well Spectracal v5 has some nice features, but Chromapure is more straight forward and to the point and seems to be what most in here prefer, although some of the Pro's tend to use both sometimes.


----------



## smokarz

Thanks for the input.


I've been using Fork HCFR, which is free. I can't justified spending $200+ on Calman or Chromapure, for such little usage.


----------



## leeperry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The_Preacher1973*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1300_100#post_22847550
> 
> 
> 3.*Colour Wheel Speed Consistency*: Unlike the W7000 I believe the W1070 remains at 6x speed continuously. I tried switching between low power Cinema mode and high power Dynamic mode and there was no audible difference from the colour wheel. Also, the W1070 takes a split second or so to syncronise with a new colour wheel speed (changing from 50hz to 60hz or 24hz) and displays flickering while this occurs. I believe that if it was changing from 6x to 4x it would not only be audible but visible as well. I neither see nor hear any sign of this.
> 
> 
> [..]
> 
> 
> 5.*Lens size*:
> Diameter of Outside of plastic housing = 45mm
> Diameter of Inner section of lens including black plastic ring = 38mm
> Diameter of actual glass = 33mm


 

Great, thanks a bunch!

 

So to perfectly clear, a 46mm photo filter will fit nicely onto the lens housing?

 

3 more questions if I may:

 

1) is there any pumping effect in smart-eco mode? some say yes, others no so that's confusing.....maybe those that say no are rookies, who knows....so to be perfectly clear if you watch a dark movie(matrix, spiderman or so) can you see sudden brightness changes in dark/bright scenes changes? Usually these things are laggy but a recent review says that smart-eco isn't dynamic whatsoever, huh.


2) is there any "neutral" sharpness setting? apparently there isn't on the w7k, it's either blurry or sharpened duh.

 

3) Is the CW whine pitch very different between 24Hz and 50Hz? A wild guess would be that it outputs it in 48hz so the pitch difference should be barely audible when OTOH 60Hz should be a quite lot higher.


----------



## JaMiR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The_Preacher1973*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1380#post_22848757
> 
> 
> There still seems to be some confusion about how a DLP works and what the speed of the wheel signifies. If you read point 4. in my post above I tried to explain it.
> 
> 
> 1x refers to the wheel spinning as many times in a minute as the screen refreshes. Hence 60hz multiplied by 60 seconds gives 3600rpm. For a 3x wheel you multiply that by 3 and get 10800rpm.
> 
> 
> For 50hz it refreshes at 50 times per second. Multiply that by 60 and you get 3000rpm. Multiply that by 3x and you get 9000rpm.
> 
> 
> Therefore:
> 
> 
> 3x at 60hz = 10800rpm
> 
> 3x at 50hz = 9000rpm.
> 
> 
> They are different speeds yet still rated the same way.
> 
> 
> Now read my point 3. above again.
> 
> 
> The question that had been asked was if the W1070 changed speed when you changed viewing modes (ie Dynamic to Cinema as per the W7000) NOT whether it changed speed when you changed the refresh rate because ALL DLP's do that. It's just the way the technology works.
> 
> 
> I actually mentioned that it was quite obvious that the wheel speed changed when changing refresh rates and the fact that these effects DID NOT occur when changing viewing modes leads me to conclude that the projector does not change from 6x to 4x when changing viewing modes.



I know the "normal" speed changes between 50hz vs 60hz but if read my post carefully you see that 50hz 2D is faster then 60hz 2D/3D and it's quite a lot faster. 60hz 2D/3D is same but 50HZ 2D is fastest wheel speed with 24hz 3D and 50HZ 3D is slowest with 24hz 2D.

What i meant about modes was actually different refresh rates not display modes of projector. It's not 3X for every refresh rates for sure but there is no changes when cycle through different modes of projector(dynamic, cinema etc..).


----------



## johnsmith808

I think that price is what it actually was supposed to be all along but initially it was set higher to get a few extra bucks. That's why it was cheaper in Canada.


----------



## empinball

Just pulled the trigger on the Vapex package deal with the W1070, 120" tab tensioned screen, ceiling mount, dust cover, calibration disk, universal IR remote and a 35' HDMI cord....under 2K tax and shipping included. This will be our first projector and the family is excited. I had been watching the Epson 3010 and the 3020 but this deal just seemed to good to pass up. This bad boy is going to look great when it drops down in front of the lil' 52" Samsung.


----------



## The_Preacher1973




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leeperry*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1410#post_22848925
> 
> 
> Great, thanks a bunch!
> 
> 
> So to perfectly clear, a 46mm photo filter will fit nicely onto the lens housing?



Actually ran my verniers over the lens for you since if you're going to be basing a purchase of this I should do a bit better than a tape measure.


The inner mechanism is 44.72mm in diameter. Around this is a void. The outside of this void is approx 52mm (sorry, calipers couldn't fit into the recess).


So if the locking ring of your filter has an inner diamter of greater than 44.7mm and less than 52mm you should be able to slip it over the lens mechanism.


Please note that there is no way of screwing the ND filter onto it as you could with the lens in the VP4001. The cheap lens on the W1070 has no provision for this. (click on the image below for dimensions)

 


I'll try to adress your other questions later. I need to do some specific testing especially with regards to the "smart eco" mode.


----------



## The_Preacher1973

Well I ran some tests tonight to try to understand the “Smart Eco” mode.


For convenience I shall refer to the 3 modes as *Smart, Low* and *High.*


I used a PC running a Powerpoint presentation in full screen mode alternating between full black and full white screens.


I pulled up the settings menu and changed the lamp power from Smart to High on both the black and white screens and noticed no change between these modes on either the black or white screen.


I then performed the same test alternating between Smart and Low on each screen. Each time (either black or white) the Smart setting was considerably brighter than the Low setting.


It then occurred to me that perhaps the brightness of the Settings menu was causing the PJ to use Smart mode at High brightness.


Luckily there is a way around this.


The Enter button on the remote cycles through the various picture presets and only brings up a very tiny grey and blue text on the top left of the screen. I set up the various Picture presets all the same (50 Brightness, 57 Contrast, 7 Sharpness, NR off, BC off) but alternated the Lamp settings from Smart to high. Therefore everytime I pushed the Enter key it would change from High to Smart.


As you would hope and expect, doing this on the white screen produced no change in the onscreen brightness. On the black screen it was a little more interesting. As you change from a High mode to a Smart mode initially there’s no real change. But as soon as the text up the top left disappears (to make a completely black screen) the image darkens quite perceptibly. This same effect must be happening when in Smart mode and I change from the full white screen to the full black but the lamp must be able to adjust faster than my eyes making the process imperceptible.


So yes, Smart Eco does do something. But I could only see it through conducting a test designed to make it as visible as possible. I am yet to notice it while watching video content and seeing how difficult it was to produce a test that allowed me to observe it happening, I can’t say I’m surprised. Interesting that it considers the brightness of its own menus when adjusting smart mode rather than simply adjusting for the source.


----------



## johnsmith808

So it sounds like fade to blacks should be improved with smart eco on.


----------



## The_Preacher1973

I suppose so yes. But it never dropped the black level below that of Low. So it seems to ajust bewteen High and Low but doesn;t extend the range. I'm not sure how its supposed to save bulb life over Low?


----------



## Ring30

Yeah, I am also still not sure how smart eco is supposed to save more bulb life than the Low setting. Everyone seems to say it's brighter.

On a side note, I just cancelled my order with a different dealer where it wasn't in stock & ordered from Visual Apex where it was $70 cheaper.


----------



## JaMiR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ring30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1410#post_22850046
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am also still not sure how smart eco is supposed to save more bulb life than the Low setting. Everyone seems to say it's brighter.
> 
> On a side note, I just cancelled my order with a different dealer where it wasn't in stock & ordered from Visual Apex where it was $70 cheaper.



I'm also wondering how lamp life is increased over eco but maybe there is more aggressive cooling variation then eco. At least when room temp is low, Smart eco produces brightest image and is also quieter then eco. Maybe when temp is high Smart eco mode spins those fans faster and reduces lamp power also? Haven't test Smart eco too much so far but it seems to be quite good if room temp is low. Will check this with service menu, there is fan speed monitoring and target speeds.


----------



## rwestley

I think there is a more aggressive cooling variation in Smart Eco mode. Trusted Reviews seems to think the same thing.


Second, when using the Smart Eco setting you can occasionally be distracted by a slight adjustment in the noise coming out of the projector if a) you're watching a quiet moment and b) you're sat fairly near the projector. Though to be clear about this, the W1070 is by no means a noisy projector generally considering how small and cheap it is.


----------



## Ranger

Hey guys, prices are coming down. It's $899 at VA now.


----------



## Fripp

Another W1070 lens shift question for those in the know:


Would like to replace my aging Epson with the W1700 but my room situation is unique and I don’t think the lens shift will be enough to work -- but I’m not sure my calculations are correct.


For my current setup, I have an 8ft ceiling with a 120in screen hung 4in from the ceiling (white of the screen starts at 6.5in from ceiling). In order to get that 120’ screen with the W1070 I would have to mount it to the bottom of a duct that runs across the center of the room. The duct is drops 1ft from the ceiling, so the center of the W170 lens would be about 9in LOWER than the top (white) part of the screen (if I can mount the projector flush against the bottom of the duct, without a celling mount. Which shouldn’t be a problem).


My (likely dubious) calculations tell me that, if mounted this way, with the lens shift at it most extreme position, the image will be ~9in from ceiling, just about exactly where I want it to be, but leaving 0 margin error.


Can anyone else confirm that with a 120in screen the W1070 (mounted upside down) can shift the projected image at least 9 inches higher than the center of the lens?


BIG thanks in advance!


Josh


----------



## JackB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The_Preacher1973*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1410#post_22849991
> 
> 
> As you would hope and expect, doing this on the white screen produced no change in the onscreen brightness. On the black screen it was a little more interesting. As you change from a High mode to a Smart mode initially there’s no real change. But as soon as the text up the top left disappears (to make a completely black screen) the image darkens quite perceptibly. This same effect must be happening when in Smart mode and I change from the full white screen to the full black but the lamp must be able to adjust faster than my eyes making the process imperceptible.
> 
> 
> So yes, Smart Eco does do something. But I could only see it through conducting a test designed to make it as visible as possible. I am yet to notice it while watching video content and seeing how difficult it was to produce a test that allowed me to observe it happening, I can’t say I’m surprised. Interesting that it considers the brightness of its own menus when adjusting smart mode rather than simply adjusting for the source.



I sat down with a Benq rep at CES and he told me that he thought that the SmartEco mode was a better method than Dynamic Iris for improving contrast and black levels because it was faster. I've looked for a white paper on this but have been unable to find anything. I didn't know these bulbs had that kind of speed in their design.


----------



## Singh007

I'm still confused about the lens shift on this pj. What is the maximum offset that can be obtained using lens shift? From lens down to the top of the screen. Is it 2.5"? Or is it 7.5"? I'm projecting onto a 106" screen from about 9'away.


----------



## teeger

I wonder if when the bulb is doing the black level adjustments, instead of BenQ using a mechanical iris, that this might tax the bulb? I would think that if the bulb is always being driven at different brightness points, when in Smart Eco, that the life of the bulb might end up being much shorter. Who knows? Since this is a new projector with a new way of dealing with contrast, I hope it works as planned.


Ian


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Singh007*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1410#post_22851191
> 
> 
> I'm still confused about the lens shift on this pj. What is the maximum offset that can be obtained using lens shift? From lens down to the top of the screen. Is it 2.5"? Or is it 7.5"? I'm projecting onto a 106" screen from about 9'away.




What's not to understand? It's ~10% of the vertical length of the screen/image.


So if you have a 110" screen, your vertical length is 54" (assuming it's a 16:9). 10% of 54" is about 5.4".


----------



## Samfield

Anybody still on the fence about this projector might want to check out the Visual Apex package deal; w1070+92" tab tensioned screen w/wireless 12v trigger+35' HDMI cable + mount+Disney WOW calibration disc+ some other incidental goodies for $1,500.00. Larger screens are available at a higher package price. I have been waiting to buy an Epson 5020 but this kind of package deal is hard to ignore.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1410#post_22851445
> 
> 
> Someone rightfully corrected me on this about 10 pages ago. BenQ actually uses 1/2 the screen height to calculate offset, therefore 10% is about 2.5" in the example given.




Thanks for the correction.


----------



## westmonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tailslide*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/540#post_22693860
> 
> 
> My W1070 and BenQ glasses came yesterday.
> 
> Got this to replace my old Optoma HD70 which FINALLY had it's bulb go with something like 6000 hours on it.
> 
> At the same time I picked up a Sony BDP-S590 (?) to go with it, Costco is also carrying I think the same thing with different model number.
> 
> Tried out the Sony streaming off the media server on my NAS onto my LED TV and for some reason the picture looks way better than
> 
> my other media player boxes. Seems to handle everything except ISO's of course.
> 
> 
> My first time ordering with NCIX and I am really impressed. Well packed, prompt shipping, seems like they have a good system for notifying you about your orders.
> 
> 
> Anyways first impressions.. very bright compared to my old projector. Too bright on 2d even in econo mode, 3d is plenty bright in a dark (not light controlled) room.
> 
> Seems quieter but don't have it on the ceiling mount yet. I have a 96" screen but planning on maybe going to a 120" as this can throw a bigger screen from the
> 
> same distance compared to my old projector hopefully that will help with the brightness.
> 
> 
> 3D is kind of interesting to get going. The Sony player has some very nice hidef frame packed streaming 3d demos available if you have > 10Mb internet.
> 
> They worked great out of the box along with the 2d->3d conversion feature on one of my blu-rays (also nice as the projector doesn't convert)
> 
> 3D seemed a little underwhelming at first but it seems to depend a lot on the source content. Some things looked fairly flat and others
> 
> jumped out at me. I think maybe a more light controlled room would help without all the visual clutter around the screen.
> 
> 
> Where it gets interesting is when you are dealing with other 3d sources. So.. for example to view SBS video on youtube or the internet video search feature
> 
> you need to set the player to output 1080i or lower otherwise the SBS option is not available on the projector. That said, the resolution SBS 3d provides
> 
> is just not enough for a screen this big. It's like watching video off the internet 10 years ago. Will try it with some SBS mkv files, the streaming
> 
> is probably aggravating things although I do regularly achieve 40+ Mbps off the net.
> 
> -- update: SBS mkvs are quite watchable about DVD quality which is about what I would expect. Not sure what the deal is with the online content
> 
> 
> When I use the DLNA feature to play my MKV files off the media server turning on the 2d->3d conversion on the player gave the projector fits
> 
> until I lowered the resolution down to 720p then all was well. Seems like maybe projector needs 720p for top and bottom and this is what the
> 
> converter outputs ?
> 
> 
> Anyways took me a couple hours to figure it all out and it's kind of a pain to switch your resolution back and forth like that but it all works.
> 
> Maybe when I get around to running everything through my receiver I will be able to configure it to switch resolution with a button press but more likely
> 
> I will just have more issues. Thought I'd share and maybe save everyone some time fiddling.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to someone posting some nice calibration settings to start with.. I think the default settings need some tweaking.
> 
> Also I am interested in maybe picking up a filter depending how things go... not sure what size I need?



Hi Tailslide, how did you get the Sony player to convert 2D to 3D to play on the W1070? When I pressed Options on the player's remote, I didn't get 3D menu.


----------



## TLJester

I would love to hear what impressions you have with viewing 3D content.

Some of the early reviews suggested it was a little flat.


Thanks


----------



## PerryH

Does this projector have horizontal keystone correction?


I know that deteriorates the image, but since I'm considering this as a second projector for odd jobs, I'd like to know if I can offset it or if it has to be centered with the screen in all setups.


The BenQ site only says it has vertical keystone, but this guy mentioned horizontal...

http://www.projectorreviews.com/game-projector-blog/review-benq-w1070.html 


Edit - Nevermind. I found the manual online. No horizontal keystone correction - only vertical.


----------



## mommacux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The_Preacher1973*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1380#post_22847550
> 
> 
> I just purchased this projector on the strength of Art’s review. I got it set up on Wednesday and have watched a few movie scenes and a couple of episodes of Person of interest. I’ve just read this thread through from start to finish and there are a few recurring themes/questions. I’ll try and deal with them one by one:
> 
> 
> 1.*Menus:* Picture adjustment menus remain open if you access them through the setup menu and do take up a bit of screen space. You can however adjust basic picture settings such as brightness and contrast using the direct button on the remote and this only displays a slider bar towards the bottom of the screen.
> 
> 
> 2.*Tint Control*: Video controls such as tint are greyed out when using digital signals. This is how it should be as “Tint Control” is only relevant to analogue NTSC signals which are susceptible to having the colour information slightly out of phase with the remaining picture information thus producing incorrect colours that are particularly noticeable with skin tones. In the digital world this is not possible and any issues with skin tone are due to other issues which need to be addressed in other ways. The W1070 has excellent calibration controls in order to do this.
> 
> 
> 3.*Colour Wheel Speed Consistency*: Unlike the W7000 I believe the W1070 remains at 6x speed continuously. I tried switching between low power Cinema mode and high power Dynamic mode and there was no audible difference from the colour wheel. Also, the W1070 takes a split second or so to syncronise with a new colour wheel speed (changing from 50hz to 60hz or 24hz) and displays flickering while this occurs. I believe that if it was changing from 6x to 4x it would not only be audible but visible as well. I neither see nor hear any sign of this.
> 
> 
> 4.*Colour Wheel Speed*:
> NTSC is 60hz (60 times per second) = 3600 times per minute
> 1X wheel speed = 3600 rpm
> 2x wheel speed = 7200 rpm
> 3 x wheel speed = 10800 rpm
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing faster. To get multiples of these manufacturers add second colour elements to the wheel so the wheel is rgbrgb thus doubling the effective rate. This is how it’s always been done and as such it is a “true 6x” wheel.
> 
> 
> 5.*Lens size*:
> Diameter of Outside of plastic housing = 45mm
> Diameter of Inner section of lens including black plastic ring = 38mm
> Diameter of actual glass = 33mm
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. Never fitted an ND filter so don’t know which measurement you need.
> 
> 
> 6.*VP4001 Comparison*: Coincidentally I’ve just replaced my Marantz VP4001 with this projector. Unfortunately the reason I replaced it was because mine stopped working so any comparison is from memory rather than a true A/B comparison. The projectors are very similar in that they are extremely sharp and very bright (VP4001 was one of the brightest home cinema projectors when calibrated). I’m sure the lens of the VP4001 was superior but the W1070 can resolve a 1080P 1:1 test pattern virtually perfectly and doesn’t suffer from much chromatic aberration at all. Certainly nothing visible from a normal seating position. The W1070 displays far more detail than the 4001. Textures on peoples clothing are clearly evident. Skin tones seem more natural and I’m pretty sure there’s more shadow detail but without doing a proper A/B I wouldn’t bet my house on it. If you like your VP4001 I’m sure you’ll like the W1070. Is it worth an upgrade? I’m not going to make that decision for you I’m afraid.
> 
> 
> 7.*Light leakage*. Pretty bad and off horizontally to the left if you have the PJ ceiling mounted. It comes out at roughly 45 degrees so will more than likely be on visible on your side wall.
> 
> 
> 8.*Firmware*: My firmware is 1.02 and I have not detected any flickering.
> 
> 
> Hope this was of assistance. Any further questions I’ll be happy to answer (so long as it doesn’t relate to 3D, computers or gaming). I’ll try and work up a bit of a review over the next few days but I really need to watch it some more first.









I own the vp4001,thinking of getting the1070.How does the benq's black levels compare to the vp4001?


----------



## gizmoclunky

Can anyone help me? I have the w1070 (which I love) but I can't get to play blurays in 3D and it's really starting to annoy me. I have the sainsonic glasses whch work fine with xbox 3D but with the Judge Dredd bluray nothing happens. The projector understands that it has a 3d source and displays that info at the top with frame packing selected and the bluray image is blurry and looks like it should be 3d but nothing happens when I put the glassez on. What am I doing wrong? HELP.....


----------



## Mustang84

Hi all,


I made some tests concerning the triple-flash (144Hz) discussion: I used Nvidia TVplay and viewed 3D with 720p50Hz, 720p60Hz and 1024p24Hz on my PC on the W1070. My observations:


-720p50Hz: Strong flicker (like on my Sony HW50 which has 48Hz per eye)

-720p60Hz: Greatly reduced flicker, but still visible when viewing during day-light.

-1024p24Hz: Flicker practically non-existent and even more reduced compared to 720p60Hz.


This makes me convinced that the Benq W1070 uses indeed triple-flash when viewing 1024p24Hz content (Blu-Rays), which is quite spectacular at this price point.


----------



## rwestley

I think the problem might be with the glasses. The Benq supports 144kz output for Blu-Ray. Older Sansonic glasses might only support 120kz. The white ones will not work. The latest black ones that support 144kz will.


----------



## gizmoclunky

Thanks but they are black and they do work with xbox 3d.


----------



## sketch660




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sketch660*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1380#post_22846942
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Amazon is an authorized BenQ reseller? I am assuming they are but wanted to know if I should cancel my order for the W1080ST and just get it from the BenQ Shop since it's the same price and they at least have an estimated ship date. Only confusing thing on the BenQ site is that there are two listings for the W1080ST with different SKUs (as there also is with the W1070) and I'm not sure what the difference is.



Bump. Does anyone know the answer to this? BenQ's "Where To Buy" page that lists resellers seems to be down and I want to make sure the warrenty is valid if I buy from Amazon. Additionally, does anyone know why there are two different SKUs for the same projector (both the W1070 and the W1080ST on the BenQ site ?


----------



## accordex

Where are you guys seeing this on amazon? I saw someone post a link a while back to the w1080st on amazon saying it was backordered... now I see people asking if they are an authorized dealer... I cannot find this projector anywhere on amazon...


----------



## accordex

Sorry dbl post


----------



## jbpj

Here's the projector on amazon

http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-W1080ST-1080p-Theater-Projector/dp/B00B11C6HW


----------



## smokarz

It's on Amazon Canadian.


----------



## jbpj

Here's the W1070 on amazon in the states

http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-5-84-Pound-WJXGA-1080P-10000/dp/B00A2T6X0K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358699399&sr=8-1


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbpj*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1440#post_22854442
> 
> 
> Here's the W1070 on amazon in the states
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-5-84-Pound-WJXGA-1080P-10000/dp/B00A2T6X0K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358699399&sr=8-1



Not being sold nor shipping by Amazon itself (i.e., Amazon marketplace). Prices much better if instead purchased from AVS Forum sponsor *Visual Apex* .


----------



## accordex

Thx...how are you guys finding them? I've searched via amazon app/amazon site/ Google w1070 amazon... nothing...all I get is the w710st ...


----------



## jbpj

I don't think it comes up using the search engine. I think it was posted earlier in this thread to use the Canadian link and just replace the .ca with .com


----------



## JoeBoy73

Here's amazon prime listing for it (out of stock for now): http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A2T6X0K/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1440#post_22854594
> 
> 
> Here's amazon prime listing for it (out of stock for now): http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A2T6X0K/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER




$200 more than VA? Amazon gotta do better than that.


----------



## JoeBoy73

lol...I couldn't agree more. but, the return policy at amazon is better. they don't put a lamp hour limitation or restocking fee on their pj returns...just a time frame. but wow...the va deal is CRAZY good!


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gizmoclunky*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1410#post_22853991
> 
> 
> Thanks but they are black and they do work with xbox 3d.



I would suggest trying two things.


1. Try another pair of glasses that you are certain support 144kz.

2. See if there is any way on your Blu-Ray player to manually force 3D. Frame Packing


If you are seeing frame packing 3d when you hid the Benq menu the only thing it can be is the glasses. If it has something do with the difference in the output from the Xbox and Blu-Ray player.

I am not sure if video games must have 144kz glasses.


----------



## gizmoclunky

I'm still a bit confused though. I thought that if something was displayed as 3D and viewable as 3D on the projector then anything 3D would be viewable? I have tried resetting the bluray several times and tried all the setting combinations that I can. Maybe I have a dodgy bluray disc...


----------



## rwestley

How old are your 3d glasses? The new models support 144kz but the old ones do not. I think there may be a difference in the output of the Xbox for games that might not require 144K.


----------



## scotty144




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gizmoclunky*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1440#post_22855842
> 
> 
> I'm still a bit confused though. I thought that if something was displayed as 3D and viewable as 3D on the projector then anything 3D would be viewable? I have tried resetting the bluray several times and tried all the setting combinations that I can. Maybe I have a dodgy bluray disc...



Have you tried connecting the bluray player directly to the projector?


----------



## Singh007

The W1070s are at $999 right now in Canada. Both Best Buy and Future Shop has them in stock online. I ordered mine a few days ago, and am expecting arrival between Jan 23-31st I think they only ship to Canada though. Only 4 remaining as of right now.


I dont understand why this PJ is easily available in Canada at a very good price, yet not the rest of the world. Are we like a test market for Benq? I called NCIX a few months ago, when they had the benq w1070 on sale for $849 and they had them physically in stock in the store. I just wasn't ready to pull the trigger then.


----------



## gizmoclunky

Glasses are a week old and the projector is hard wired to the projector. Could someone with a sony bluray post their projector 3d settings please? Even if it is wjat the default is.


----------



## safe bobo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyroo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1350#post_22846091
> 
> 
> Can anyone else confirm that their W1070 has lots of light leakage? I'm starting to wonder is mine is worse than normal and if I should swap it out with a new one



My room is painted a dark color so it just absorbs the light leakage mostly.....not enough to bother me.


----------



## tasburath

I just pulled the trigger this morning. The $899 deal at Visual Apex was too good to pass up. Especially with free shipping and not tax.


Now I just need to figure out what screen I will go with.


----------



## geezerpl

My first impressions after playing with BENQ W1070 for 2 hours side-by-side with my year old Acer H5360BD...

BENQ has better quality optics (very, very minimal chromatic aberration / distortion)
BENQ has the same out-of-the box colors and only slightly sharper picture (it's not night and day though .. I was expecting more difference from 720p-1080p upgrade); same applies to contrast - no visible difference so far...
BENQ has way better zoom and shorter throw
BENQ has the same, moderate offset (which is good)
BENQ has equally funny, small remote control
Both projectors experience a funny signal loss when changing from movie playback to picture show or switching devices
*BENQ has more light leakage* - a halo effect onto the ceilling (due to it's controversial lens ring) and to side wall (through front grill)
*BENQ in Eco is as loud as ACER in Full lamp mode or when ACER is shutting down / cooling itself* - it's mainly to do with the fan sitting against the outlet grill (obstracting the air flow). ACER has the fan deeper inside the unit therefore one can only hear air flow noise.

To my surprise the Smart ECO was a tiny bit louder than regular ECO mode....


Luckily no picture pumping or premature shutdown observed - I have FW 1.02


As for the RBE - I just don't see it on W1070 ! Can't even provoke it by quickly waving fingers against the lens ! Looks like RBGRBG wheel is way better than ACER's RGBYCW


----------



## Leonos

I am currently in doubt between the Acer H9500BD and BenQ's W1070.

Its just for watching 2D and 3D movies occasionally, not for watching the news


Distance PJ and screen is about 9ft and screen-size is 80", so both PJ are possible.

In 2 different calculations the Acer is the brightest in this setup but I have my doubts if this is correct.

Cannot imagine that the W1070 which is praised for it's brightness loses this from the Acer.


One review states that the W1070's 3D mode is somewhat disappointing regarding to depth and pop-outs.

In this review the Acer's 3D is 'WOW' and awarded.


In the Acer's review on AVS there seems to be hardware or software issues sometimes, but maybe all new beamers have those.


Some pros and cons.


H9500BD:

Pros:

- both vertical and horizontal lens-shift

- more zoom possible

- (maybe) better 3D

- compatible with more DLP link glasses

- Acer's glasses are good looking and light weighted

- Better better blacks and color


Cons:

- reported hardware / software issues

- brightness is reported as weak, especially in 3D mode (don't know if thats an issue on close range projection)

- short bulb life


W1070:

Pros:

- Great brightness

- No hardware / software issues reported

- nice and small thingy

- long bulb life


Cos:

- 'maybe' bad 3D depth/popout (due to the short-throw ?)

- no horizontal lens-shift

- vertical lens-shift limited

- heavy, ugly and expensive 3D glasses

- glasses not compatible with most DLP link glasses

- leaks light.

- noisy

- hidden bugs yet to be reported ?


So who can give me some advice here ?

Is 3D really that bad on the BenQ projector and is the Acer really that unreliable with software and hardware ?


----------



## DML85

Coming from a panny ae3000u, would I have any issues not having the lens shift if I got the 1070? My projector sits about 12 inches from my ceiling on a shelf. The screen is mounted near the top of the opposite wall. I guess I just want to make sure this would work in my setup.


----------



## white59rt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leonos*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1440#post_22858652
> 
> 
> 
> So who can give me some advice here ?
> 
> Is 3D really that bad on the BenQ projector and is the Acer really that unreliable with software and hardware ?



I have only read good things about the 3D quality of the BenQ for its price point, WHEN it is used with the correct glasses (144hz).


VisualApex has this projector for 899 through 2/4/13 and that is about 600 less or close to half price of the Acer - I dont believe you get that much if any more projector for close to double the money.


For what its worth I am a PJ noob!


I plan to pull the trigger on the VA deal before it expires as I dont see this projector going too much cheaper than that in the near future and its the only piece I am missing for my theater now.


Todd


----------



## scottyroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DML85*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1440#post_22858658
> 
> 
> Coming from a panny ae3000u, would I have any issues not having the lens shift if I got the 1070? My projector sits about 12 inches from my ceiling on a shelf. The screen is mounted near the top of the opposite wall. I guess I just want to make sure this would work in my setup.



I would need more accurate measurements to let you know. Screen size? Throw distance from PJ to screen? Distance from ceiling to top of screen? Exact distance from ceiling to center of PJ lens? One thing you should know if you are resting this on a shelf near the ceiling is that you will need to rest the W1070 on its back due to the nature of the fixed offset. I have used rubber corks from a hardware store and ceiling mounted. Both work fine but I would probably go the rubber cork route if you are on a shelf already. Let me know.


----------



## smokarz

With more recent user reports, I am having some doubts on the W1070. Light leakage, noise, not that much better than existing options.


The thing that attract me about the W1070 is its price, DLP, small offset and lensfhit.


Is this the best DLP option for this price range for 2D ONLY? Others I look at have too much offset (12"+ offset) which just doesn't work with my


----------



## teeger

I currently have an Epson 3020 on a rear shelf. I'm using four hockey pucks (acutally I'm using practice pucks, since they are softer rubber) to support the projector when it's upside down. Works like a charm. There is enough room for me to use the focus and zoom levers on the 3020 - even upside down on the shelf with the pucks supporting the projector.


I'm likely going to get rid of the 3020 (horrible convergence / chromatic aberrations) in favor of the BenQ W1070. I'm pretty sure that placing the projector on pucks (or the like) should work great. The only issue would be using the lens shift of the W1070 when it's placed upside-down on a shelf. On the BenQ, you need to adjust the lens shift by inserting a screw driver into a slot on top of the unit and turn a screw to make the adjustment. This kind of sucks since there would be no way to make an adjustment when the unit is upside-down on a shelf (no room to access the screw). But I guess, with patience, and making several attempts at changing the lens shift (if need) in small steps will get you when you need to be.


I'm hoping to have a W1070 tonight to test. It will be interesting to see if the BenQ W1070 is as "upside-down shelf friendly" as the Epson 3020. Sure hope so.


Ian


----------



## Leonos

Off-course one need the correct glasses, otherwise it's unwatchable.

But what I read from another review is that the depth is not impressive on the W1070 (with the correct glasses) and I think that maybe caused by the short-throw lenses that in fact blows up the picture.

Now I'm no expert, so I need some reliable user reviews about this.


Regarding prices, don't forget if you want to watch 3D with the BenQ, you have to purchase the glasses (and I have a wife and 2 kids, so I need 4).


The Acer seems to have better blacks and with the 'latest' firmware (2012) it's also possible to calibrate the thing.


Tough choice...still thinking


----------



## scottyroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1440#post_22858982
> 
> 
> With more recent user reports, I am having some doubts on the W1070. Light leakage, noise, not that much better than existing options.
> 
> 
> The thing that attract me about the W1070 is its price, DLP, small offset and lensfhit.
> 
> 
> Is this the best DLP option for this price range for 2D ONLY? Others I look at have too much offset (12"+ offset) which just doesn't work with my


----------



## white59rt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leonos*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1440#post_22859042
> 
> 
> Off-course one need the correct glasses, otherwise it's unwatchable.
> 
> But what I read from another review is that the depth is not impressive on the W1070 (with the correct glasses) and I think that maybe caused by the short-throw lenses that in fact blows up the picture.
> 
> Now I'm no expert, so I need some reliable user reviews about this.
> 
> 
> Regarding prices, don't forget if you want to watch 3D with the BenQ, you have to purchase the glasses (and I have a wife and 2 kids, so I need 4).
> 
> 
> The Acer seems to have better blacks and with the 'latest' firmware (2012) it's also possible to calibrate the thing.
> 
> 
> Tough choice...still thinking



I worded that reply terribly - what I meant to say is some of the glasses that DO work with the 1070 give a less than stellar 3D result. I have only read on this, but from what I gather with certain glasses the 3D seems to be pretty good for this price point. Also at 899 you could buy alot of glasses before you catch up to the Acer. But it seems to be a ton of personal preference on projectors, at least from what I gather.


Myself - I am going to give this PJ a shot for 900 bux and see how it performs. There is always time to spend more $$$ on a better/different projector if it doesnt work out.


For being under 1000 shipped I think the reviews have been pretty favorable.


Good luck!!


Todd


----------



## Thunder_God_Thor

Well I finally turned on my PJ to test it out after having it sit there for a week after receiving it and all I can say in one sentence is that this PJ is amazing for the money. Ill do a more in depth review of my thoughts once I have my entire setup properly setup for a lack of a better word. With tons of ambient light pouring in it still gives very nice picture quality and dim it down a bit and its just amazing.


----------



## TLJester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leonos*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1440#post_22859042
> 
> 
> Off-course one need the correct glasses, otherwise it's unwatchable.
> 
> But what I read from another review is that the depth is not impressive on the W1070 (with the correct glasses) and I think that maybe caused by the short-throw lenses that in fact blows up the picture.
> 
> Now I'm no expert, so I need some reliable user reviews about this.
> 
> 
> Regarding prices, don't forget if you want to watch 3D with the BenQ, you have to purchase the glasses (and I have a wife and 2 kids, so I need 4).
> 
> 
> The Acer seems to have better blacks and with the 'latest' firmware (2012) it's also possible to calibrate the thing.
> 
> 
> Tough choice...still thinking



I have been on the fence too.

One downside with the Acer is there is only 1 user config, so you either have it set for 2D or 3D, or try and fudge it for both.

My concern is yours regarding the 3D POP - I really want 3D in my man cave - likewise, i have 2 kids, and so really want it to be as good/better then a theater.


----------



## geezerpl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyroo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1470#post_22859245
> 
> 
> 
> As others have mentioned, image quality is on par with the $3000+ projectors out there.....in my opinion you can't get much better than this without spending $3000+.



Well it's not only on par with the expensive pj's but also with Acer H5360BD (also DC3 & Brilliant Color)


----------



## scottyroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geezerpl*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1470#post_22859450
> 
> 
> Well it's not only on par with the expensive pj's but also with Acer H5360BD (also DC3 & Brilliant Color)


The acer 5360 is a great value for a 720p picture, no doubt. I also upgraded from a 720p 3D projector in the Optoma GT750 and I will agree that at first the bump from 720p to 1080p isn't earth shattering. The biggest difference is on screen text. But upgrading to 1080p is like going from an iPhone 3GS to iPhone 4 with retina display. The change isn't as noticeable at first but the second you go back to a 3GS or 720p you wonder how you managed.


The acer is priced at around $400-500 which I think places it in the same value to cost ratio as this projector is to the 1080p category.


----------



## rwestley

I have to disagree with the reviewer who complained about 3D pop. I think it might have been the disks he was using. I have tried several disks that have great pop including "Under the Sea." and Sammy's Adventure. The pop is great and the best thing is that there is no ghosting all. I also have a JVS RS45 which is amazing for 2D but 3D has noticeable ghosting. The price for this was unheard of a few years ago. The color and brightness is great out of the box and with a little tweaking it can be made even better.


----------



## TLJester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1470#post_22859645
> 
> 
> I have to disagree with the reviewer who complained about 3D pop. I think it might have been the disks he was using. I have tried several disks that have great pop including "Under the Sea." and Sammy's Adventure. The pop is great and the best thing is that there is no ghosting all. I also have a JVS RS45 which is amazing for 2D but 3D has noticeable ghosting. The price for this was unheard of a few years ago. The color and brightness is great out of the box and with a little tweaking it can be made even better.



What glasses are you using - some fingers are pointing to these for the lack of 3D POP... ?


----------



## scottyroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TLJester*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1470#post_22859660
> 
> 
> What glasses are you using - some fingers are pointing to these for the lack of 3D POP... ?


I have had a great experience with the 3D with the W1070. I don't have any concerns about POP. I use the Sainsonic 144hz ones http://goo.gl/g2Qd6 for $25 and they do a good job. Just make sure that you are getting ones on eBay that are stocked in the US. The 3D with these glasses is VERY smooth and the 3D provides the perfect balance between pop and real depth. The button allows you to very quickly invert the sync to match the correct eye. I find the image very bright once I adjusted the Gamma down to 1.8. 1.6 is fine as well but that is when you start losing a lof the contrast and black levels. Personal preference. These glasses are great to get 6-8 pairs for a lot of people. If you really want a nice pair for yourself get the OEM glasses or more expensive comps... but I have found these Sainsonic ones to be good. I thought coming from the Optoma GT750 3D glasses which sync via RF would be a con but the smoothness of the 3d with the PJ and glasses has been an upgrade for me.


----------



## Solarbeat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyroo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1470#post_22859724
> 
> 
> I have had a great experience with the 3D with the W1070. I don't have any concerns about POP. I use the Sainsonic 144hz ones http://goo.gl/g2Qd6 for $25 and they do a good job. Just make sure that you are getting ones on eBay that are stocked in the US. The 3D with these glasses is VERY smooth and the 3D provides the perfect balance between pop and real depth. The button allows you to very quickly invert the sync to match the correct eye. I find the image very bright once I adjusted the Gamma down to 1.8. 1.6 is fine as well but that is when you start losing a lof the contrast and black levels. Personal preference. These glasses are great to get 6-8 pairs for a lot of people. If you really want a nice pair for yourself get the OEM glasses or more expensive comps... but I have found these Sainsonic ones to be good. I thought coming from the Optoma GT750 3D glasses which sync via RF would be a con but the smoothness of the 3d with the PJ and glasses has been an upgrade for me.



Not to change the subject, but does anyone know whether these fit comfortably on top of normal glasses?


----------



## albero67

I bought the BenQ w1070 about 6 weeks ago at Visual Apex and it was delivered 2 weeks ago. The price I paid was $ 1.099. So when the price dropped only 2 weeks after I received the projector you can imagine I wasn't happy. But Visual Apex will credit me with the difference so I end up paying the current price.

This company has the best customer service I have ever seen. A few year ago I ordered a fixed screen. It arrived with a few wrinkles. I sent an email with a picture and they sent a new screen right away. No questions asked, no need to return the old screen.


The projector is great. It's a huge improvement over the Optoma HD66. And I saw a few people saying that 720 to 1080 doesn't make a big difference. Well, it does. It's night and day on a 106" screen.


----------



## ahheck01

Quick Placement Question:


I'd like to get the w1070, but may have to get the w1080st based on living space. Here's a drawing in AutoCad of my soon-to-be living room arrangement. The faint square on the coffee table is a w1080st at 6' from where the projector screen would be. The max width on the projector screen is 8' 8", which is about what the w1080st is at from 6' away.


The faint square behind the couch is the w1070 at 13' away. Zoom in, and it can do 8' 8" at that distance. The challenge is that it'll have to be on a platform above the back of the couch, which also means nobody sitting in the middle seat.


Even so it'd be 4' off the ground, and the screen would be 5' tall on a 9' tall wall. I'm thinking I wouldn't want it to be more than 3' off the floor, so the bottom of the image would have to land 1' lower than the projector lens. Is that even possible, or should I just suck it up and go with the ST?


----------



## norymeoreason41

I'm so stressed. I need to stop reading these forums. I literally just got my HT set up in my basement with an Epson 8350 refurb. Looks great except for a minor convergence issue that I plan to take up with Epson at some point.


Now I see all the rave reviews on this and I wish I had gone for the w1070 instead. I convinced myself that 3D was a non-issue for me, but now I have 3D envy!


I could still return my PJ to VA, and incur a 15% restock. By the way, I got my 8350 for the exact same price that the w1070 is selling new.


The other option is I could suck it up and enjoy new setup - and perhaps plan to upgrade in a couple of years with something higher quality all around (darker blacks, 3D (if it makes it







. . .))


A HUGE portion of my viewing is 2D, so has anyone seen any 8350/w1070 comparisons?


Thoughts? Am I crazy?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TLJester*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1470#post_22859660
> 
> 
> What glasses are you using - some fingers are pointing to these for the lack of 3D POP... ?



I am using the Sansonic 144k glasses with no problem.


----------



## Nightingale

Is there any reason to expect any picture quality compromises with the W1080ST vs. the W1070? I need the W1080ST if I want to go bigger picture then my Marantz VP4001 (which just blew it's second bulb







) , but at the same distance.


P.S. You guys are great!


----------



## kelvink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *norymeoreason41*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1470#post_22860264
> 
> 
> I'm so stressed. I need to stop reading these forums. I literally just got my HT set up in my basement with an Epson 8350 refurb. Looks great except for a minor convergence issue that I plan to take up with Epson at some point.
> 
> 
> Now I see all the rave reviews on this and I wish I had gone for the w1070 instead. I convinced myself that 3D was a non-issue for me, but now I have 3D envy!
> 
> 
> I could still return my PJ to VA, and incur a 15% restock. By the way, I got my 8350 for the exact same price that the w1070 is selling new.
> 
> 
> The other option is I could suck it up and enjoy new setup - and perhaps plan to upgrade in a couple of years with something higher quality all around (darker blacks, 3D (if it makes it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . .))
> 
> 
> A HUGE portion of my viewing is 2D, so has anyone seen any 8350/w1070 comparisons?
> 
> 
> Thoughts? Am I crazy?



I had similar dilemma between my Epson 8100 and this Benq, and ended up selling the Epson and keeping the Benq. The Epson 8100 was an all-around 2D performer, and it's ease of setup due to it's generous len-shift capabilities was hard to beat. I went great lengths to mount/install/adjust the Benq to a point where I am now satisfied with it in my room. 2D-wise the Benq and Epson were very close.


3D IS pretty much the only reason why I (and others) bother with this Benq. It's simply the best value 3D projector out there at the moment. Both Scotty144 and I agree that it provides the best 3D experience that we've had (we've been to only a few 3D IMAX movies and he has a LG passive 3D).


If you can comfortably say that you only care about 2D, then you can comfortably forget the Benq and be content with the Epson, and you shouldn't have regrets. I was like that before I got more and more interested in 3D contents on this Benq.


Not sure if this is helping though...


----------



## kelvink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *albero67*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1470#post_22859963
> 
> 
> 
> The projector is great. It's a huge improvement over the Optoma HD66. And I saw a few people saying that 720 to 1080 doesn't make a big difference. Well, it does. It's night and day on a 106" screen.



With 720p source materials (cable, satellite, 720p mkv's, etc) probably the display resolution bump won't help much, but yes I agree that it's night and day when the source starts off 1080p (bluray, 1080p mkv's, HTPC).


----------



## Yusuf.0088




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geezerpl*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1440#post_22858205
> 
> 
> My first impressions after playing with BENQ W1070 for 2 hours side-by-side with my year old Acer H5360BD...
> 
> BENQ has the same out-of-the box colors and only slightly sharper picture (it's not night and day though .. I was expecting more difference from 720p-1080p upgrade); same applies to contrast - no visible difference so far...
> Both projectors experience a funny signal loss when changing from movie playback to picture show or switching devices
> *BENQ in Eco is as loud as ACER in Full lamp mode or when ACER is shutting down / cooling itself* - it's mainly to do with the fan sitting against the outlet grill (obstracting the air flow). ACER has the fan deeper inside the unit therefore one can only hear air flow noise.
> 
> To my surprise the Smart ECO was a tiny bit louder than regular ECO mode....


Wow... I guess you just saved me from pull the trigger. Thanks a lot, your post is really helpful.


I own Acer H5360BD and want to upgrade to 1080p for much better blacks and colors in 3D. I'm satisfied with Acer's 3D depth and pop but not with colors in 3D. In 2D it's OK, IMHO. Other thing, I hate the signal loss when starting 3DBD and switching devices on Acer. And fan noise... Man, Acer is too loud when it's shutting down.

Yeah... there is no miracle







W1070 is not my choice.


BenQ was in my short list with Sony HW50ES and Panny AE8000. Don't laugh, I'm serious







.

There is many reports on ghosting in Panny's owners thread, so seems like I'll go with Sony. FI in 3D, Reality Creation, lens shift, excellent colors, contrast, and black level which is very close to JVC's blacks. Yeah, why not...

I'm in China now, there is some good deals with HW50 in here. I'm tired, hope it's my final decision.


Thanks again.


----------



## jamieuk147

So I want to do some 3D gaming with this projector am I good to go for PC and xbox 360 gaming with my 3D glasses?


----------



## ckong

Can anybody confirm that VA's W1070 comes with the latest firmware?


----------



## norymeoreason41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kelvink*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1470#post_22860544
> 
> 
> I had similar dilemma between my Epson 8100 and this Benq, and ended up selling the Epson and keeping the Benq. The Epson 8100 was an all-around 2D performer, and it's ease of setup due to it's generous len-shift capabilities was hard to beat. I went great lengths to mount/install/adjust the Benq to a point where I am now satisfied with it in my room. 2D-wise the Benq and Epson were very close.
> 
> 
> 3D IS pretty much the only reason why I (and others) bother with this Benq. It's simply the best value 3D projector out there at the moment. Both Scotty144 and I agree that it provides the best 3D experience that we've had (we've been to only a few 3D IMAX movies and he has a LG passive 3D).
> 
> 
> If you can comfortably say that you only care about 2D, then you can comfortably forget the Benq and be content with the Epson, and you shouldn't have regrets. I was like that before I got more and more interested in 3D contents on this Benq.
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is helping though...



This is VERY helpful. Thank you. I think for this go-around, I do think I'll pass on 3D. I can barely get members of my family to sit down and watch an entire movie in general, let alone with 3D glasses on.


I really appreciate the input.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kelvink*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1470#post_22860544
> 
> 
> I had similar dilemma between my Epson 8100 and this Benq, and ended up selling the Epson and keeping the Benq. The Epson 8100 was an all-around 2D performer, and it's ease of setup due to it's generous len-shift capabilities was hard to beat. I went great lengths to mount/install/adjust the Benq to a point where I am now satisfied with it in my room. 2D-wise the Benq and Epson were very close.
> 
> 
> 3D IS pretty much the only reason why I (and others) bother with this Benq. It's simply the best value 3D projector out there at the moment. Both Scotty144 and I agree that it provides the best 3D experience that we've had (we've been to only a few 3D IMAX movies and he has a LG passive 3D).
> 
> 
> If you can comfortably say that you only care about 2D, then you can comfortably forget the Benq and be content with the Epson, and you shouldn't have regrets. I was like that before I got more and more interested in 3D contents on this Benq.
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is helping though...





I am a little surprise to hear that the W1070 and the Epson 8100 were close in 2D. I was hoping the W1070 would have an edge in 2D with the sharper detail and better motion handling.


----------



## sirip

It's too tempting at $900. But I am just worried that color wheel my go out in couple of years as this model appears to be cheaply built, atleast on outside, from whatever reviews I read. I prefer to spend few hundred $ more and not worry for 5yrs atleast. Any thoughts on this projector's reliability ? Comparing to W7000 isn't fair as it costs almost double.


----------



## maple leafs

I ordered mine December 5 from NCIX.ca store locally and was told at the time they had 55 on order and I would have to wait two weeks. Fair enough I thought and recieved the unit just before Christmas. Now I see mine is REV 101 and manufactured October 2012. Luckily I have not opened the box yet. Am I justified to ask for an exchange for a brand new unit with rev 104 ?


BTW 50 pages in and havent read of any major problems with the W1070 yet. Good sign.


----------



## gouds




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ziemlichdunkel*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1260#post_22827031
> 
> 
> I tried so many cables in different lenght, so I dont think it's an cable issue. I found people with same problems on all kinds of projectors, they all point it to something called "Deep Color".
> 
> I noticed that my good old Geforce GTX275 doesn't support this "Deep Color" which seems to be an HDMI Feature.
> 
> Maybe the Benq is not so tolerate like other projectors with this setting?
> 
> 
> Maybe someone with more experience can enlight me or give us some hints on what to change in NVIDIA-Driver, MPC/VLC or on the Projector itself so we can get a stable connection.
> 
> 
> Please keep me informed of your progress in this...



I seem to be experiencing the same issue. I have the same card (gtx275) as you and for some reason it keeps dropping the HDMI source. I have tried disabling the Deep Color option without any luck. Have you managed to get this working as yet?


I have logged this issue with BenQ and will see what I get back.


----------



## Leonos

Oke, I have made the decision to go for the Acer.

It costs more, but there were enough reasons for me to go for the Acer.


When I'd read about the Acer having Frame Interpolation (smooth motion), this was the last straw to make the decision.

Seems that this is very pleasant for watching 3D movies and 3D is one major reason for which I want to buy a PJ.


So I just ordered it and probably have it by tomorrow.


But I must admit, it's a close call between the Benq and the Acer, both are very good PJ's for their price.

Either choice would have been a good one.


----------



## kelvink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *norymeoreason41*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1470#post_22860998
> 
> 
> This is VERY helpful. Thank you. I think for this go-around, I do think I'll pass on 3D. I can barely get members of my family to sit down and watch an entire movie in general, let alone with 3D glasses on.
> 
> 
> I really appreciate the input.



I hear you. With the glasses that I got (Sainsonics), they gave me stress as they would lose L/R sync once in a while that would make my children nauseous. Kids love watching 3D but we gotta protect them from these problems. I am receiving different sets (2 Benqs and 1 TrueDepth) to try this couple of days hopefully I can post some good news here.


----------



## awest74

Really looking forward to your comparison of the trudepth and D3s to the saisonics. I currently use the saisonics and the 3dtv corp ones with no problems, I have 6 pairs now. I slightly prefer the 3dtv corp ones because they are larger and sync automatically, you dont have to push the button a couple times, but dont really see a difference in picture quality. The detractor for the 3dtv ones are they are not rechargeable.


The thing I'd like to improve would be the slight red tint I see sometimes with both glasses, it doesnt really effect the movie quality at all, as its mostly at the startup screens, but it irks me. Fully a mental issue, I agree. Please include red tint, picture brightness, and picture quality in your review.


thanks.


----------



## kelvink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1470#post_22861032
> 
> 
> I am a little surprise to hear that the W1070 and the Epson 8100 were close in 2D. I was hoping the W1070 would have an edge in 2D with the sharper detail and better motion handling.



2D-wise, the Benq does have a slight edge over my Epson 8100 - colors are better, contrast a bit better (I posted some comparisons before based on un-calibrated settings). However, the Epson also had it's merits over the Benq as I have mentioned before (e.g., quieter fans, perfectly square geometry, flexible installation, etc)


Honestly I cannot say that the Benq is an upgrade over the Epson. It's a totally different box based on a different kind of technology (and a whole different can of worms!). The Epson, all things considered, was a satisfying machine. Based on my experience, if 3D is out of the equation, there is definitely no need to consider the Benq if one already owns an Epson.


----------



## Ranger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirip*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1470#post_22861270
> 
> 
> It's too tempting at $900. But I am just worried that color wheel my go out in couple of years as this model appears to be cheaply built, atleast on outside, from whatever reviews I read. I prefer to spend few hundred $ more and not worry for 5yrs atleast. Any thoughts on this projector's reliability ? Comparing to W7000 isn't fair as it costs almost double.



You can wait for the nicer W1400/ W1500 to come out in March/ April.


----------



## Ranger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leonos*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1470#post_22862267
> 
> 
> Oke, I have made the decision to go for the Acer.
> 
> It costs more, but there were enough reasons for me to go for the Acer.
> 
> 
> When I'd read about the Acer having Frame Interpolation (smooth motion), this was the last straw to make the decision.
> 
> Seems that this is very pleasant for watching 3D movies and 3D is one major reason for which I want to buy a PJ.
> 
> 
> So I just ordered it and probably have it by tomorrow.
> 
> 
> But I must admit, it's a close call between the Benq and the Acer, both are very good PJ's for their price.
> 
> Either choice would have been a good one.



If you are senstive to RBE, I'd advise you to skip the H9500. This projector is rainbow city. I see it just about every scene. Also, while 3D is very good I found the image a bit too dim to enjoy. It is a shame because this projector has good blacks and dynamic contrast.


----------



## leeperry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The_Preacher1973*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1400_100#post_22849849
> 
> 
> The inner mechanism is 44.72mm in diameter. Around this is a void. The outside of this void is approx 52mm (sorry, calipers couldn't fit into the recess).
> 
> 
> So if the locking ring of your filter has an inner diamter of greater than 44.7mm and less than 52mm you should be able to slip it over the lens mechanism.
> 
> 
> Please note that there is no way of screwing the ND filter onto it as you could with the lens in the VP4001. The cheap lens on the W1070 has no provision for this. (click on the image below for dimensions)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to adress your other questions later. I need to do some specific testing especially with regards to the "smart eco" mode.


A 46mm filter should fit nicely, thanks again! Looking forward to your other replies then


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ranger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1470#post_22862878
> 
> 
> You can wait for the nicer W1400/ W1500 to come out in March/ April.





Any links or specs for these?


----------



## Ranger

Here's a bit of info.

http://www.audiovideohd.fr/actualites/9314-BenQ-W1500.html 
http://www.zdnet.de/88139864/cebit-benq-zeigt-projektoren-mit-drahtloser-bildubertragung/ 
http://www.cinetson.org/phpBB3/projecteurs-f2/benq-w1500-dlp-1080p-ready-wifi-1799-euros-t36807.html


----------



## Despoiler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamieuk147*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1470#post_22860663
> 
> 
> So I want to do some 3D gaming with this projector am I good to go for PC and xbox 360 gaming with my 3D glasses?



Depends on the resolution you game at.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/540#post_22694708


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ranger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1500#post_22863263
> 
> 
> Here's a bit of info.
> 
> http://www.audiovideohd.fr/actualites/9314-BenQ-W1500.html
> http://www.zdnet.de/88139864/cebit-benq-zeigt-projektoren-mit-drahtloser-bildubertragung/
> http://www.cinetson.org/phpBB3/projecteurs-f2/benq-w1500-dlp-1080p-ready-wifi-1799-euros-t36807.html




Looks like it's gonna be about $500-$600 more than the W1070.


Unless it has better lensfhit, and better contrast/black, I just don't see how anyone will choose the W1500 over the W1070.


----------



## teeger

I had a chance to check out a W1070, and I have to say it's a pretty sweet unit - especially for its modest price. I'm coming from a background of having had 3LCD projectors in the past (and currently). I've never owned a DLP projector. I am blown away by how sharp this DLP unit is compared to my Epson 3020! The colours like more natural (to me, at least) and less saturated than my Epson. All-in-all, it seems like a great unit . . . and it seems a little less than half the size of the Epson. What shows on screen looks amazing, but the build quality seems a bit on the flimsy side. This is just my impression - the unit may well be constructed, maybe better than most. Who knows?


I did notice the light leakage from the front and side of the unit - BUT - after watching the image for a few mins. I completely forgot about the modest light leakage that I could see hitting a nearby side-wall. This isn't a deal breaker, for me anyway.


The noise level wasn't much different than with the Epson . . . it's there, but that's the nature of projection.


One concern I have about DLP is that the unit doesn't have / need an air filter. I read from the competition that projectors without any air filters end up with a lot of dust inside the unit due to the cooling / air exchange fan. One point made is that dust can settle on the lamp and cause early failure, etc. I know when opening up a computer that has a cooling fan that they attract TONS of dust. I can see this would possible be true with projectors not having filters too. Has anyone had issues with DLP's getting too dirty and causing problems?


Thanks . . .


Ian


----------



## accordex

Ordered from va last night...asked in the notes about the firmware. received a call from them this morning saying that this will ship directly from benq... So it should be latest firmware.


----------



## white59rt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1500#post_22863702
> 
> 
> I had a chance to check out a W1070, and I have to say it's a pretty sweet unit - especially for its modest price. I'm coming from a background of having had 3LCD projectors in the past (and currently). I've never owned a DLP projector. I am blown away by how sharp this DLP unit is compared to my Epson 3020! The colours like more natural (to me, at least) and less saturated than my Epson. All-in-all, it seems like a great unit . . . and it seems a little less than half the size of the Epson. What shows on screen looks amazing, but the build quality seems a bit on the flimsy side. This is just my impression - the unit may well be constructed, maybe better than most. Who knows?
> 
> 
> I did notice the light leakage from the front and side of the unit - BUT - after watching the image for a few mins. I completely forgot about the modest light leakage that I could see hitting a nearby side-wall. This isn't a deal breaker, for me anyway.
> 
> 
> The noise level wasn't much different than with the Epson . . . it's there, but that's the nature of projection.
> 
> 
> One concern I have about DLP is that the unit doesn't have / need an air filter. I read from the competition that projectors without any air filters end up with a lot of dust inside the unit due to the cooling / air exchange fan. One point made is that dust can settle on the lamp and cause early failure, etc. I know when opening up a computer that has a cooling fan that they attract TONS of dust. I can see this would possible be true with projectors not having filters too. Has anyone had issues with DLP's getting too dirty and causing problems?
> 
> 
> Thanks . . .
> 
> 
> Ian



I thought that was the whole point of DLP - it is a sealed light path so dust isnt an issue.


I am kinda new to this though but that is the reason I wanted a DLP projector.


Todd


----------



## modde239




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1500#post_22863702
> 
> 
> One concern I have about DLP is that the unit doesn't have / need an air filter. I read from the competition that projectors without any air filters end up with a lot of dust inside the unit due to the cooling / air exchange fan. One point made is that dust can settle on the lamp and cause early failure, etc. I know when opening up a computer that has a cooling fan that they attract TONS of dust. I can see this would possible be true with projectors not having filters too. Has anyone had issues with DLP's getting too dirty and causing problems?
> 
> 
> Thanks . . .
> 
> 
> Ian



Filter-free. DLP projectors that have sealed DLP chips can operate without air filters. Thus maintenance is reduced since there is no need to periodically clean or replace filters. I have a Infocus IN76 DLP projector and never had a dust problem with it....The projector is 6 years old....


----------



## tradewinds

Same here. SP-7210 about 6-years old also and no dust blobs with it sealed optics path. The older SP-4805 had no sealed optics and was prone to dust in the optics. I would think all modern DLP PJs should employ a sealed optic path but I could be wrong as some try to meet a price point and sacrifice this sometimes.


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ahheck01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1470#post_22860129
> 
> 
> Quick Placement Question:
> 
> 
> I'd like to get the w1070, but may have to get the w1080st based on living space. Here's a drawing in AutoCad of my soon-to-be living room arrangement. The faint square on the coffee table is a w1080st at 6' from where the projector screen would be. The max width on the projector screen is 8' 8", which is about what the w1080st is at from 6' away.
> 
> 
> The faint square behind the couch is the w1070 at 13' away. Zoom in, and it can do 8' 8" at that distance. The challenge is that it'll have to be on a platform above the back of the couch, which also means nobody sitting in the middle seat.
> 
> *Even so it'd be 4' off the ground, and the screen would be 5' tall on a 9' tall wall. I'm thinking I wouldn't want it to be more than 3' off the floor, so the bottom of the image would have to land 1' lower than the projector lens. Is that even possible, or should I just suck it up and go with the ST?*



The W1070 must be mounted either just below the bottom of screen (when table mounted) or just above the top of the screen (when ceiling mounted in the inverted position). These BenQ models (including the short throw version) have a very limited adjustment range for the lens shift, so there is only a very little flexibility in the vertical postion of the projector. You may want to check out the BenQ projector calculator (link is *HERE* ), but it doesn't seem to show the effects of the lens shift adjustment.


----------



## rwestley

You are both correct about the sealed optic path for DLP projectors. There should never be dust blobs.


----------



## Sheridan1952

"There should never be dust blobs"...well, it can happen if someone gets happy with compressed air in the lamp chamber. I've cleaned several DLP projectors after their owners thought they were cleaning. All they were doing was to drive the dust into the chamber. To say that they are "sealed" is a bit of a stretch. Yes, in normal operation, you should never get any dust in the chamber. So in that, they are sealed. In contrast to LCD projectors which have NO protection for their optics, which are more than three times the number that are in DLP, many opportunities for dust there.


----------



## sketch660




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sketch660*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1380#post_22846942
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Amazon is an authorized BenQ reseller? I am assuming they are but wanted to know if I should cancel my order for the W1080ST and just get it from the BenQ Shop since it's the same price and they at least have an estimated ship date. Only confusing thing on the BenQ site is that there are two listings for the W1080ST with different SKUs (as there also is with the W1070) and I'm not sure what the difference is.



So I tried the contact us page with BenQ and got nowhere. I called BenQ support and they said as long as it comes from Amazon and not a sub-vendor then that warranty is valid provided you have a recipt/invoice from them (available from the "Your Account" page). So with Amazon's good return policy and being backed by the BenQ warranty I would say that's the way to go as far as pre-orders. I'm sure prices will go down in a month or two but I really can't wait to get this projector setup as I just remodelled the room in anticipation of it coming out. The BenQ rep also said that Amazon will have their projectors in stock pretty much the same time BenQ does so it's looking like early February for anyone looking for the short throw model (whether through BenQ or Amazon).


----------



## Solarbeat

Going by BenQ's calculator, for my desired setup and screen placement (100" screen in a 14ft room, 8ft ceilings) both the W1070 and W1080st would have to be either two feet off the ground or two feet down from ceiling (good thing I'm under 6ft tall!). Seems to be awkward to place unobtrusively either way. Have I missed something here, or is there another pj that would better suit my preferences (sub $2k, 1080p, 3d, short or shorter throw). I was ready to snap up one of these until I realized how low it'd hang.


----------



## Singh007

My w1070 came in today, but when I saw the postal truck, I didn't open the door! Reason is that my tenant is always ordering things on line, and almost on a daily basis the postal worker rings our bell. Today when he came, I didn't feel like going downstairs, and when I checked my mailbox, it was for me!


Another reason I didn't open the door was because Future Shop gave me a time frame for the end of the month, and the PJ literally arrived the next day. I ordered it friday night, and monday it was shipped, and it came on tuesday. I think Future Shop and Bestbuy have them in their local warehouses in vancouver. Otherwise it could not have been here in one day. The reason i'm writing this: if you live in Canada (vancouver in particular), you can have your PJ within 1 day.


----------



## Amgclk65

Hello forum members.

Just joined today, as you can see. I've read the whole thread. It seems like the w1070 is a excellent choice for 899$ from avs.

I wanna see if I can get some help with my projector setup. I'm selling my old optoma hd70 and 100in elite screen for about 600$ to a friend.

I picked up a 100 elite ezframe cinegray from amazon. I'm stuck on what projector to get. I'm throwing up the idea of getting a epson 5010 from avs for 1999$

Vs the benq w1070 for 899$. I figured I could apply the 600$ to getting a better quality projector in the epson 5010. I don't plan to buy another projector for another 6 yr or so. I had the optoma for 6years. I figured I might as well pay a little extra for a better projector. I use my ht setup for Sunday football with some lighting in the room and the late night moving watching with the family as well. At night it's pretty dark. So my question would be should I spend the extra money and get the 5010 over the benq ? Or the benq is pretty close to the 5010 in blacks and lumens ..


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Solarbeat*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1500#post_22865537
> 
> 
> Going by BenQ's calculator, for my desired setup and screen placement (100" screen in a 14ft room, 8ft ceilings) both the W1070 and W1080st would have to be either two feet off the ground or two feet down from ceiling (good thing I'm under 6ft tall!). Seems to be awkward to place unobtrusively either way. Have I missed something here, or is there another pj that would better suit my preferences (sub $2k, 1080p, 3d, short or shorter throw). I was ready to snap up one of these until I realized how low it'd hang.



Most DLP projectors have no lens shift capability and a fairly large offset that results in the projector needing to be placed either below the bottom of the screen or above the top of the screen. In fact these new BenQ models are just about the only 1080p budget models offering any lens shift adjustment while the more expensive BenQ W7000 (under $2K street price) has a wider range vertical lens shift plus also horizontal lens shift, but the W7000 is a fairly long throw projector and needs a minimum throw distance of about 12 ft. to fill a 100 inch screen and this may, or may not work for your specific situation. In the $2.5K price range the Epson (3LCD) 5020UB projector (Info *HERE* ) has a very flexible lens shift adjustment range and also a wide range zoom lens and can fill a 100 inch screen from as close as just under 10 ft. throw distance and up to over 20 ft..


----------



## cosmickc

Just saw this VA has the w1070 for $899.00 http://www.visualapex.com/BenQ/Projector-Specifications.asp?For-The=W1070&SE=Pgrabber&KW=W1070 


I just bought a Epson 3020 from best buy for $1399.00. Considering returning it and getting the w1070. Any thoughts?


----------



## Amgclk65




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1500#post_22866224
> 
> 
> Calibrated lumens are better on the BenQ but its blacks aren't even on the same planet as the 5010.
> 
> For fast paced, brightly lit sports action I would go with the BenQ. For late night movie watching the 5010 is likely a better choice.
> 
> If you are patient the BenQ will drop way below $1000, putting the 5010 at an even greater premium.
> 
> 
> Hey, why don't you buy one of both then give us a direct side by side comparison.



Thanks for the input.

I would if amazon had both. Easy to return. I'm trying a benq w7000 form amazon.


----------



## Amgclk65

heres some iphone pics of the benQ w7000


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1500#post_22866224
> 
> 
> Calibrated lumens are better on the BenQ but its blacks aren't even on the same planet as the 5010.
> 
> For fast paced, brightly lit sports action I would go with the BenQ. For late night movie watching the 5010 is likely a better choice.
> 
> If you are patient the BenQ will drop way below $1000, putting the 5010 at an even greater premium.
> 
> 
> Hey, why don't you buy one of both then give us a direct side by side comparison.



For anyone in Canada, I just checked the pricing on the BenQ - and the W1070 is on sale at Canada Computers for $899.00 (one hundred off)!


I had an opportunity to demo a W1070 at my place last night. I had an Epson 3020, which I've not been happy with - I don't think that the optics are good enough - even for an entry level 1080p projector. I recently bought the 3020 as a second projector and it was returned to Best Buy tonight. I've had the Epson 5010 since last summer, and I've loved it. But having the opportunity to demo the W1070 made it clear that the projector is a fantastic buy. Compared to the 3020 and even my 5010 the sharpness is much better - FANTASTIC! I displayed the pattern that can be enabled from the remote on the BenQ. It's a standard white grid. The edge-to-edge and top-to-bottom focus is spot on. On the Epson, when you look at the alignment grid (similar pattern) I can see many focus and convergence issues. I'm not dissing Epson, I've just had bad luck . . . and it's clear that the one-chip BenQ DLP with the lens BenQ have matched to this unit works very well. I am going to get the budget BenQ as my second unit, since to me it's much better than the 3020.


As a 5010 owner, I would say that the brightness on my approx. 110" screen looks pretty close for both the 5010 and the W1070. The colour that the BenQ displays out-of-the-box (I quite liked the Cinema mode with SmartEco applied) is fantastic for dark room viewing. I had the Epson running to do comparisons, and the BenQ colour was really, really nice! When I'd go back to the Epson 5010 to review the same demo material, the colour looked like it really needed work by comparison and the image looked lack-luster to me.


Like others have said, there definitely light leakage from the top of the unit and the side. It did bother me. But I have to admit, that after watching some content I completely didn't notice the slight spill of light on the wall. It quickly, for me, become a non-issue.


The black levels of the 5010 are the ONLY thing that I like better than what this little BenQ offers. The BenQ lacks frame interpolation - but I barely bother with it on the 5010 so I won't miss not having it on the BenQ. For me, the bottom line is that the W1070 image is so much sharper and the colors (out-of-the-box) are so much more "natural" (whatever that means) than what I get from the 5010. I'm sure that others would prefer the look of the 5010 - it's all subjective. But heck, I'd take what the W1070 gives me over my 5010 any day. For me, having a sharper more natural looking picture is worth giving up some black level performance. And the black levels are okay - but not great. It look to be about what the 3020 offers . . . but the Epson 3020, with the auto iris on, can hide some of the projectors limitations - especially when in a move, for example, where a scene fades to black. The Epson is quick to hide the tell-tale signs of a budget projector better than the BenQ in certain cases with black level performance.


I really like the fact that the bulb (according to how it's driven - and if the specs are accurate) is rated for up to 6000 hrs. I checked the cost of a replacement lamp for the unit, and you can purchase them on-line for a little over $200.00!


The size of the BenQ is small and light for something that makes such a huge and very good impression. The Epson's (3020 and 5010) are at least twice the size and more than twice the weight of the W1070.


The Epson projectors look almost like sculpted art. They are nice looking projectors. The BenQ looks kinda "meh" - there isn't much to get excited about when taking it out-of-the-box. I guess the trick is to enjoy looking at the amazing projected images instead of trying to admire it's physical appearance.


I didn't have compatible glasses to test the 3D performance. When I get the BenQ, I won't rush to get glasses, since I'm very happy with the 3D performance from the Epson 5010 - and I already have a bunch of glasses for it.


Ian


----------



## rwestley

The big thing with LCD & LCOS projectors is that convergence is very important to get good sharpness. I have seen both good and bad projectors from both Epson and JVC. Usually DLP projectors are considered sharper and have less variation in brightness across the screen. I own both a JVC RS45 & the 1070. I am lucky that my JVC has great convergence and good sharpness. Having said that the 1070 is above and beyond what I expected in this price class. Color & brightness are great and with a few tweaks most users will be more than happy. The one thing one will be giving up is the deep blacks that the JVC has. If you have a bat cave and deep blacks are important than you might want to go for a projector in a higher price class. Others will love the 1070. I bought my unit for 3D use since I can't stand ghosting and with the JVC it was a problem. The 1070 has no ghosting at all and the picture is very bright. The one exception is for those who experience the Rainbow Effect (RBE) this or most other DLP units would not be an option.


----------



## Ring30

anyone try an ND2 filter on a W1070? I'd like to hear what the blacks are like (how it compares to other projectors w/ good out of the box blacks) & what it does to the colors, pop, brightness, etc, of the image.


still waiting for my VA purchase to be delivered. Did anyone get tracking info from them when purchasing recently? Wondering if tracking is a problem since it's getting shipped directly from Benq.


thanks


----------



## mishari84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ring30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1500#post_22867398
> 
> 
> anyone try an ND2 filter on a W1070? I'd like to hear what the blacks are like (how it compares to other projectors w/ good out of the box blacks) & what it does to the colors, pop, brightness, etc, of the image.
> 
> 
> still waiting for my VA purchase to be delivered. Did anyone get tracking info from them when purchasing recently? Wondering if tracking is a problem since it's getting shipped directly from Benq.
> 
> 
> thanks



ND2 filter mathematically should decrease black level to be close with epson 5020. If shadow details was not ruined by ND filter, it will be an excellent overall projector. My idea is to have W1080ST with ND4 filter, this will be the brightest 3D projector with excellent 2D performance.


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1500#post_22867418
> 
> 
> ND2 filter mathematically should decrease black level to be close with epson 5020. If shadow details was not ruined by ND filter, it will be an excellent overall projector. My idea is to have W1080ST with ND4 filter, this will be the brightest 3D projector with excellent 2D performance.



If you want the black level to match the 5020, with its dynamic iris enabled at some reasonable setting, you would probably need a ND filter that only passes perhaps 10% of the light. This would cut the overall brightness, including white levels by this same amount thus producing a projector (w/ ND filter combo) with less than 200 lumens of output. A ND filter is not a substitute for a good dynamic iris since the DI keeps bright scenes bright but makes dark scenes darker. The native contrast ratio of the UB series of Epson projectors is probably equal, or a little better to that of the W1070, but the Espon's DI makes the difference. That being said, using a DI to boost the CR and lower the black level on dark scenes is still not the equal to having the very high native CR of the JVC projectors. I own both an earlier model in the Epson UB series as well as a JVC projector (also one DLP).. Even with these observations, the W1070 appears to be great little projector for a very modest price.


----------



## accordex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ring30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1500#post_22867398
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting for my VA purchase to be delivered. Did anyone get tracking info from them when purchasing recently? Wondering if tracking is a problem since it's getting shipped directly from Benq.
> 
> 
> thanks


No tracking here...ordered Mon night. Only an invoice and USPS shipping for the dust cover.


----------



## Ring30

Accordex, I received the same thing. I used Amazon Payments, so I'm not sure if that adds a whole other layer of complexity to the transaction.


Ron Jones, so are you implying that it would just be best not to use a ND filter on the W1070?


Mishari84, good point about losing shadow detail with a filter. It wouldn't be worth it to me to lose that in order to gain black level.


Thanks all. (can't wait)


Edit:

All filter thoughts (at least mine) are for 2D only.


----------



## geezerpl

My impressions after some 3D Half-SBS testing (side-by-side with 720p ACER H5360BD)


Player: MEDE8ER MED600x3D (Realtek 1186 inside)


Looks like the W1070 likes to merge itself two parts of 3D SBS image - of course only when video output in the player is set to 1080i/50 i /60. *Firmware glitch or HDMI limitation ??*

If it's set to HDMI Auto or you try to switch 3D on in the player menu (so if the player merges two parts of 3D SBS image) the W1070 doesn't recognize video signal as SBS but as .. Frame Packing ! 3D glasses don't work.


Really strange. The H5360BD doesn't do that.


It's a shame as new SIGMA or RTL1186 palyers allow for L/R eye swap, 3D depth control and brightness / contrast tuning

When turning on 3D in the player's menu the H5360BD can automatically switch itself to 3D and SBS format.

Acer isn't so picky. The player's output can be set to HDMI AUTO...

With W1070 it's a lot of clicking on 2 remotes










1. one needs to change video resolution in the player's menu (from 1080p or HDMI AUTO to 1080i/50 or /60)

2. the player must be set to 2D playback so w/o 3D added features ....

3. BENQ does the conversion job (image merge)

4. one needs to MANUALLY turn the 3D SBS in BENQ's menu


After 3D watching you have to revert these settings in the player's menu...


----------



## DaylightSM

Does anyone have any idea when Best Buy and similar stores will start carrying the W1070?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geezerpl*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1530#post_22867892
> 
> 
> My impressions after some 3D Half-SBS testing (side-by-side with 720p ACER H5360BD)
> 
> 
> Player: MEDE8ER MED600x3D (Realtek 1186 inside)
> 
> 
> Looks like the W1070 likes to merge itself two parts of 3D SBS image - of course only when video output in the player is set to 1080i/50 i /60. *Firmware glitch or HDMI limitation ??*
> 
> If it's set to HDMI Auto or you try to switch 3D on in the player menu (so if the player merges two parts of 3D SBS image) the W1070 doesn't recognize video signal as SBS but as .. Frame Packing ! 3D glasses don't work.
> 
> 
> Really strange. The H5360BD doesn't do that.
> 
> 
> It's a shame as new SIGMA or RTL1186 palyers allow for L/R eye swap, 3D depth control and brightness / contrast tuning
> 
> When turning on 3D in the player's menu the H5360BD can automatically switch itself to 3D and SBS format.
> 
> Acer isn't so picky. The player's output can be set to HDMI AUTO...
> 
> With W1070 it's a lot of clicking on 2 remotes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. one needs to change video resolution in the player's menu (from 1080p or HDMI AUTO to 1080i/50 or /60)
> 
> 2. the player must be set to 2D playback so w/o 3D added features ....
> 
> 3. BENQ does the conversion job (image merge)
> 
> 4. one needs to MANUALLY turn the 3D SBS in BENQ's menu
> 
> 
> After 3D watching you have to revert these settings in the player's menu...



The 5360 is only a 720p player. That is possibly the reason why the Auto mode will not work for Side by Side. The good news is that nearly all Blu-Ray disks are frame packed disks that do not need the switching. That being said, I wonder if Benq could find a better solution with a firmware upgrade to bypass this four step process.


----------



## accordex

So this pj won't play 1080p SBS mkv?


----------



## man4mopar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leonos*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1440#post_22858652
> 
> 
> I am currently in doubt between the Acer H9500BD and BenQ's W1070.
> 
> Its just for watching 2D and 3D movies occasionally, not for watching the news
> 
> 
> Distance PJ and screen is about 9ft and screen-size is 80", so both PJ are possible.
> 
> In 2 different calculations the Acer is the brightest in this setup but I have my doubts if this is correct.
> 
> Cannot imagine that the W1070 which is praised for it's brightness loses this from the Acer.
> 
> 
> One review states that the W1070's 3D mode is somewhat disappointing regarding to depth and pop-outs.
> 
> In this review the Acer's 3D is 'WOW' and awarded.
> 
> 
> In the Acer's review on AVS there seems to be hardware or software issues sometimes, but maybe all new beamers have those.
> 
> 
> Some pros and cons.
> 
> 
> H9500BD:
> 
> Pros:
> 
> - both vertical and horizontal lens-shift
> 
> - more zoom possible
> 
> - (maybe) better 3D
> 
> - compatible with more DLP link glasses
> 
> - Acer's glasses are good looking and light weighted
> 
> - Better better blacks and color
> 
> 
> Cons:
> 
> - reported hardware / software issues
> 
> - brightness is reported as weak, especially in 3D mode (don't know if thats an issue on close range projection)
> 
> - short bulb life
> 
> 
> W1070:
> 
> Pros:
> 
> - Great brightness
> 
> - No hardware / software issues reported
> 
> - nice and small thingy
> 
> - long bulb life
> 
> 
> Cos:
> 
> - 'maybe' bad 3D depth/popout (due to the short-throw ?)
> 
> - no horizontal lens-shift
> 
> - vertical lens-shift limited
> 
> - heavy, ugly and expensive 3D glasses
> 
> - glasses not compatible with most DLP link glasses
> 
> - leaks light.
> 
> - noisy
> 
> - hidden bugs yet to be reported ?
> 
> 
> So who can give me some advice here ?
> 
> Is 3D really that bad on the BenQ projector and is the Acer really that unreliable with software and hardware ?



I own a H9500BD and have a W1070 on order but will not play with it till March maybe. What size screen do you plan to have? Light controlled room?

( edited to add. Didn't notice the 80" screen size. Also read in the H9500BD thread and looks like you choose the H9500BD. I think you will be very happy with the H9500BD. The W1070 will likely be too bright at 80" and need a ND filter to tone it down. )


I was very pleased with my H9500BD brightness wise in a semi light controlled room, had some light coming from halls etc on a 100" screen around .9 gain. I ordered the projector Dec 2011 and had no issue with it. Had the firm ware with the SBS tearing and non 1:1 pixel mapping. The 1:1 pixel mapping wasn't a issue for me (not visible from seated position) And SBS tearing wasn't a issue as I didn't use it. I did send the projector in for the update a bit ago and it came back not working. Acer paid shipping both ways, I guess they are sending me a new projector as parts are taking a long time to come in. Anyway all that said I wouldn't hesitate buying a H9500BD as it worked great for me and am sure the new one will work great as well.

I am looking forward to viewing the W1070, won't be doing a A/B test as one will be in the states and other in the Antarctic.


----------



## man4mopar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gizmoclunky*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1410#post_22853704
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me? I have the w1070 (which I love) but I can't get to play blurays in 3D and it's really starting to annoy me. I have the sainsonic glasses whch work fine with xbox 3D but with the Judge Dredd bluray nothing happens. The projector understands that it has a 3d source and displays that info at the top with frame packing selected and the bluray image is blurry and looks like it should be 3d but nothing happens when I put the glassez on. What am I doing wrong? HELP.....



Like others have said I think it is your glasses, even though you just got them a week ago.


Xbox will send a signal of 720P frame packed 60hz, this means your glasses work at 120hz.


3D Bluray will send a 1080P 24hz, this means the projector will go into 144hz mode and if the glasses do not do 144hz you will get blur or a messed up image anyway.


I would contact the company that made your glasses as they will likely remedy the issue.


----------



## man4mopar

Here is a link to the manual that has all supported input signals, starting page 56. ftp://downloads.benq.net/user_manuals/projectors/english/projector_um_user_manual_20120830_133334w1070_w1080st_en.pdf 


1080p SBS is not supported at any frequency per the manual. It will do 1080 50i SBS and 1080 60i SBS. It will also do 1080P 24hz Top Bottom and Frame Packing.


----------



## accordex

I see benq store has this $100 off...but backordered... Awesome... who knows when I'll see it


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *accordex*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1530#post_22868881
> 
> 
> I see benq store has this $100 off...but backordered... Awesome... who knows when I'll see it





Also, still not available on Amazon.


----------



## raullopez1234

I ordered mine on sunday and it was shipped yesterday.


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyroo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1350#post_22844205
> 
> 
> Because of the lens shift you need to place it upside down. For my GT750 I went to Home Depot and got some rubber corks to use as feet so I could rest te PJ upside down on them. It actually worked out very well for my situation. The focus was a pain to adjust though.



Scottyroo,


How thick (tall) are the rubber corks you bought at Home Depot? I will be placing my W1070 upside down on a rear shelf, and will need to find something good to place the unit on. I had a demo BenQ to test, and I used 4 hockey pucks to place the projector on (worked great), but they aren't think enough to get my hands (fingers) into the recessed area to do focus / zoom. Any thoughs? Also, what dept. at Home Depot sells "rubber corks"? What are these things normally used for . . . I hope to swing by Home Depot later today.


Thanks!


Ian


----------



## Singh007

Just received mine about an hour ago. My VERY initial reaction to the image quality is simply WOW! Very very sharp. Nice colors. Ok..gonna go play with it a little more!


----------



## Ranger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Singh007*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1530#post_22869862
> 
> 
> Just received mine about an hour ago. My VERY initial reaction to the image quality is simply WOW! Very very sharp. Nice colors. Ok..gonna go play with it a little more!



Great ! I ordered mine yesterday. Let me know what 3D glasses you are using.


----------



## JackB

I have two pair of the MonsterVision Max 3D glasses that I bought for my RS40 but haven't used them because of not wanting to challenge the bulb on the JVC. Will these glasses work on the W1070?


----------



## scottyroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1530#post_22869261
> 
> 
> Scottyroo,
> 
> 
> How thick (tall) are the rubber corks you bought at Home Depot? I will be placing my W1070 upside down on a rear shelf, and will need to find something good to place the unit on. I had a demo BenQ to test, and I used 4 hockey pucks to place the projector on (worked great), but they aren't think enough to get my hands (fingers) into the recessed area to do focus / zoom. Any thoughs? Also, what dept. at Home Depot sells "rubber corks"? What are these things normally used for . . . I hope to swing by Home Depot later today.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Ian



Hi Ian - the rubber corks I used were approx. 1.5" tall. It is barely enough to get your fingers under and adjust the zoom and focus. What I did is manually zoomed in all the way since I needed to anwyay. The focusing can actually be done on the edge of the lens from the front as well so that is pretty much a non issue. I moved to a ceiling mount shortly after but am thinking of going back to rubber corks because when people walk or kids run around upstairs the projector jiggles. I don't know what the rubber corks are used for but they can be found where all the screw drawers are for custom hardware. Look like this:

 


On a side note I did some testing on the light leaking halo on the ceiling. It is actually not coming from the gaps around the lens. It is coming from inside the lens itself. There are mirrors behind the lens that are causing it. The only thing I can think of doing to help out with this is getting a lens hood or something similar. No biggie as it doesn't distract when anything is on-screen.


----------



## ered

*True Depth 3D glasses work:* Note that I obtained the latest (Version 3?) of the True Depth DLP Link rechargeable 3D glasses and they work fine with this projector.


----------



## dzenc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ered*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1530#post_22870196
> 
> *True Depth 3D glasses work:* Note that I obtained the latest (Version 3?) of the True Depth DLP Link rechargeable 3D glasses and they work fine with this projector.



Hi. Thanks for the report. Can you clarify exactly what you tested? For other brands of glasses, people are reporting that things are, for example, working OK at 120hz (1080p60) but not 144hz (1080p24). It would be helpful for you to clarify exactly what device (blu-ray?) and content you are testing against when you observe that they "work fine."


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyroo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1530#post_22870135
> 
> 
> Hi Ian - the rubber corks I used were approx. 1.5" tall. It is barely enough to get your fingers under and adjust the zoom and focus. What I did is manually zoomed in all the way since I needed to anwyay. The focusing can actually be done on the edge of the lens from the front as well so that is pretty much a non issue. I moved to a ceiling mount shortly after but am thinking of going back to rubber corks because when people walk or kids run around upstairs the projector jiggles. I don't know what the rubber corks are used for but they can be found where all the screw drawers are for custom hardware. Look like this:




Thanks Scottyroo for the quick info. Those rubber cork "things" might actually be a bit better for the BenQ than the hockey pucks I used. The contour of the projector's casing is a bit uneven for the wider hockey pucks (although they work). The pucks are perfect for the Epson 5010 - it's a little more "user friendly" for upside-down use on a shelf. I can now go off to Home Depot with confidence. Thanks for the pic and description. The 1.5" height of these helps when trying to get to the controls.


I found the lens cap is a bit of a pain, if you don't place it on the projector VERY CAREFULLY you end up turning the lens - and defocusing what you've worked hard to get right! With the Epson 3020 Epson was smart to make the lens cap cover the lens area without it touching the lens itself. This made it easier to take on and off without turning the lens slightly.


Looking forward to hearing more about your impressions of the new W1070.


Enjoy!


Ian


----------



## Greg Flowers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Amgclk65*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1500#post_22866025
> 
> 
> Hello forum members.
> 
> Just joined today, as you can see. I've read the whole thread. It seems like the w1070 is a excellent choice for 899$ from avs.
> 
> I wanna see if I can get some help with my projector setup. I'm selling my old optoma hd70 and 100in elite screen for about 600$ to a friend.
> 
> I picked up a 100 elite ezframe cinegray from amazon. I'm stuck on what projector to get. I'm throwing up the idea of getting a epson 5010 from avs for 1999$
> 
> Vs the benq w1070 for 899$. I figured I could apply the 600$ to getting a better quality projector in the epson 5010. I don't plan to buy another projector for another 6 yr or so. I had the optoma for 6years. I figured I might as well pay a little extra for a better projector. I use my ht setup for Sunday football with some lighting in the room and the late night moving watching with the family as well. At night it's pretty dark. So my question would be should I spend the extra money and get the 5010 over the benq ? Or the benq is pretty close to the 5010 in blacks and lumens ..



Having owned the HD70 prior to the 1070 the 1070 was a major upgrade from the HD70. The brightness of the Benq is astounding and will let you watch sports or whatever you want with some ambient light. The contrast and blacks seem somewhat better than the HD70 but in the same ballpark. It would be hard for me to imagine paying twice as much for the Epson over the 1070. You will be able to either sit much closer to the same sized screen or go with a much larger screen size than you had before. I sit 9 feet back from a 110 inch screen and see zero pixel structure, with excellent sharpness from good source materials. I could never have done that with the HD70. The extra brightness gives you more screen options in my opinion.


----------



## teeger

[quote name="Amgclk65" I'm stuck on what projector to get. I'm throwing up the idea of getting a epson 5010 from avs for 1999$

Vs the benq w1070 for 899$. I figured I could apply the 600$ to getting a better quality projector in the epson 5010. I don't plan to buy another projector for another 6 yr or so. I had the optoma for 6years. I figured I might as well pay a little extra for a better projector. I use my ht setup for Sunday football with some lighting in the room and the late night moving watching with the family as well. At night it's pretty dark. So my question would be should I spend the extra money and get the 5010 over the benq ? Or the benq is pretty close to the 5010 in blacks and lumens ..[/quote]


I posted some comments today about my impressions of the new W1070 vs. my Epson 5010. I played with a demo W1070 for several hrs. last night, and I now have one on order. It should arrive early next week. If I had to part with one of the two projectors, I would definitely keep the W1070 over the 5010. The blacks of the BenQ don't get as deep . . . BUT . . . the picture from the BenQ to my eye is in every other way superior. The BenQ has all the sharpness you should expect from a good 1080p projector - to me the Epson just does not. If you have some lighting on in the room for football (and that's how you usually watch a projector) I bet the BenQ would blow you away . . . with any lights on the blacks are going to suffer - doesn't matter if you own a $10,000.00 projector or the little BenQ. If, however, you are watching in a dark home theater, and you are a stickler for the blackest blacks - then I'd go with a projector with deep blacks. But I don't think that the Epson 5010 is as ground-breaking as the BenQ. If you pay $1,000.00 more for the 5010, I truly don't think that there is $1,000.00 more you'll see on the screen. To me, it's the opposite. Other than looking carefully at the black level performance, if someone set up both projectors to do an A / B comparison - I KNOW I would pick the BenQ as the more expensive unit (even though it isn't). The picture coming from the W1070 looks more refined to my eye.


I never thought that bright, good-looking 1080p projectors, offering 3D performance, would come down to a price point that cost less than many mid-sized LED or plasma TV's. Amazing.


Since I have both units, I can only say, from seeing them in my home, what I would do . . . I would prefer to watch using the BenQ over the 5010! It's that good. I'd keep the grand left over by getting the W1070 for more replacement lamps - this way I get to watch more on the big screen!


Ian


----------



## TLJester

I've been struggling to understand how the Benq compares with other last-gen projectors.

Where i am struggling is that the Benq only has a contrast of 10000:1, yet many of the older projectors were 50000:1 or 100000:1 or more yet everyone is stating this has a better picture with only minor black depth issues....

I must admit - i keep looking at the images from Art between the Benq and the Acer H9500BD, and keep thinking the Acer looks FAR more punchier, which does not go with what most people here are saying.

Is the issue that the Benq does not have dynamic iris, instead has a dynamic bulb?


----------



## JoeBoy73

Wonderful review Ian...I can't wait to order my PJ on Friday! I'm with you. If a PJ is going to cost a $1000 more then, you should SEE the difference and I believe you should be floored and not just "meh".


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TLJester*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1520_40#post_22870767
> 
> 
> I've been struggling to understand how the Benq compares with other last-gen projectors.
> 
> Where i am struggling is that the Benq only has a contrast of 10000:1, yet many of the older projectors were 50000:1 or 100000:1 or more yet everyone is stating this has a better picture with only minor black depth issues....
> 
> I must admit - i keep looking at the images from Art between the Benq and the Acer H9500BD, and keep thinking the Acer looks FAR more punchier, which does not go with what most people here are saying.
> 
> Is the issue that the Benq does not have dynamic iris, instead has a dynamic bulb?


Those numbers that the manufacturers put out are no where close to the actual numbers


----------



## empinball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ring30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1530#post_22867797
> 
> 
> Accordex, I received the same thing. I used Amazon Payments, so I'm not sure if that adds a whole other layer of complexity to the transaction.
> 
> 
> Ron Jones, so are you implying that it would just be best not to use a ND filter on the W1070?
> 
> 
> Mishari84, good point about losing shadow detail with a filter. It wouldn't be worth it to me to lose that in order to gain black level.
> 
> 
> Thanks all. (can't wait)
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> All filter thoughts (at least mine) are for 2D only.



I too paid through Amazon payments last Friday evening. My box of accessories showed up today, FedEx called to arrange drop off of my screen but I hadn't seen confirmation on the W1070. I emailed Vapex and they responded in less than 30 minutes. Unfortunately, the projector didn't ship until today so it will be Monday before it and the screen show up. I had hoped they would get here this Friday so I could have an extra weekend to set up for a Super Bowl party. Sure is going to be a downer to the party if there are any additional delays.


----------



## johnsmith808




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackB*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1530#post_22869901
> 
> 
> I have two pair of the MonsterVision Max 3D glasses that I bought for my RS40 but haven't used them because of not wanting to challenge the bulb on the JVC. Will these glasses work on the W1070?



This pj is dlp link only. Are those glasses dlp link compatible? I have them too also with an rs40.


----------



## kelvink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1530#post_22871126
> 
> 
> This pj is dlp link only. Are those glasses dlp link compatible? I have them too also with an rs40.



The W1070 does NOT have a VESA 3D output port, nor IR emitter. The MonsterVision glasses or any other "Universal" RF glasses that use emitter dongles require either IR emitter or VESA 3D output port on the projector to work. The only 3D sync method that this W1070 supports is DLP-link.


----------



## tory40

Couple questions for anyone. Im new to the world of projectors and would like to replace my 46" 3DTV, which i use as my big screen computer monitor from 1 meter away, with a decent projector viewed from 1.5 meters away. Keep in mind, i have little idea how projectors work.


1. Is the SBS or 720p image scaled to 1080p, or is it pure 720 or 960x1080?


2. Do projectors show pixelation or is it different?


3. Is the input lag in 3D ok?


4. Does the lens shift function allow the projector to work at a 35 - 45 degree angle without scaling?


5. Anyone know if the brightness is as high an Nvidia lightboost monitor?


Thanks, and sorry for all the novice questions.


----------



## Singh007

I have been watching various content for the last 2 hours on this thing. I am absolutely amazed at the quality of image you get for under $1000. I have tried and returned a few projectors in the last few months, but this one just has the most amazing WOW factor and pop, and the sharpness is out of this world. Colors are great out of the box (I just changed to cinema and put the pj into Smarteco mode) I can honestly say, that since I have sold my calibrated 60" Panasonic 3D Plasma, this is the first time I am not missing it.


here's a few pics of some random hdtv content. Projected onto a cheap $200 Mustang 106" screen:


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackB*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1530#post_22869901
> 
> 
> I have two pair of the MonsterVision Max 3D glasses that I bought for my RS40 but haven't used them because of not wanting to challenge the bulb on the JVC. Will these glasses work on the W1070?



The Benq 1070 requires 144Kz DLP Link on-DlLP glasses such as MonsterVision or even non 144K DLP glasses will not work with Blu-Ray Frame Packing format.

Several brands of glasses will work.


1. The new Benq glasses (Expensive)

2. The SanSonic 144K glasses about $25 each (Be sure you use the 144K versions) (Inexpensive about $25.00) rechargeable

3. The new True Depth glasses.

4. OKBA inexpensive DLP glasses (Even though the specs state 120K) I have tried them. (Inexpensive less than $25.00) rechargeable

5. Active 3D DLP glasses will not work with the current models (New ones are coming soon that support 144K) I tried a pair and they seem the most comfortable. Looking forward to trying the new ones.


I hope this helps to clear things up since it seems some users are having difficulty with 3D without the 144k DLP glasses required.


----------



## Singh007




----------



## Singh007

ok...i'll stop posting pics now...just really excited with this beast. These shots were taken with my samsung galaxy S3. Image is a lot better in person.


----------



## JaMiR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leonos*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1440#post_22858652
> 
> 
> I am currently in doubt between the Acer H9500BD and BenQ's W1070.
> 
> Its just for watching 2D and 3D movies occasionally, not for watching the news
> 
> 
> Distance PJ and screen is about 9ft and screen-size is 80", so both PJ are possible.
> 
> In 2 different calculations the Acer is the brightest in this setup but I have my doubts if this is correct.
> 
> Cannot imagine that the W1070 which is praised for it's brightness loses this from the Acer.
> 
> 
> One review states that the W1070's 3D mode is somewhat disappointing regarding to depth and pop-outs.
> 
> In this review the Acer's 3D is 'WOW' and awarded.
> 
> 
> In the Acer's review on AVS there seems to be hardware or software issues sometimes, but maybe all new beamers have those.
> 
> 
> Some pros and cons.
> 
> 
> H9500BD:
> 
> Pros:
> 
> - both vertical and horizontal lens-shift
> 
> - more zoom possible
> 
> - (maybe) better 3D
> 
> - compatible with more DLP link glasses
> 
> - Acer's glasses are good looking and light weighted
> 
> - Better better blacks and color
> 
> 
> Cons:
> 
> - reported hardware / software issues
> 
> - brightness is reported as weak, especially in 3D mode (don't know if thats an issue on close range projection)
> 
> - short bulb life
> 
> 
> W1070:
> 
> Pros:
> 
> - Great brightness
> 
> - No hardware / software issues reported
> 
> - nice and small thingy
> 
> - long bulb life
> 
> 
> Cos:
> 
> - *'maybe' bad 3D depth/popout (due to the short-throw ?)*
> 
> - no horizontal lens-shift
> 
> - vertical lens-shift limited
> 
> - heavy, ugly and expensive 3D glasses
> 
> - glasses not compatible with most DLP link glasses
> 
> - leaks light.
> 
> - noisy
> 
> - hidden bugs yet to be reported ?
> 
> 
> So who can give me some advice here ?
> 
> Is 3D really that bad on the BenQ projector and is the Acer really that unreliable with software and hardware ?



W1070 do not flatten the 3D or enhance it. However screen size, viewing distance and viewing environment affect this. With movies you can not counter this but games this is possible. When i went from about 60 screen to 77" with my acer H5360 and viewing environment changed from uncontrolled ambient light to bat cave 3D was way less then old setup with same projector. For first it was a bit let down especially pop out felt like completely gone for movies but it's there still. Games i can change pop out and depth with W1070 but not without "hack" that tells nvidia driver that my screen is smaller then it is. Smaller the screen more depth is allowed with nvidia 3D, you can overdo depth this way and get your eyes hurt quite badly. Depth/pop out is 100% same as H5360 in same environment.


----------



## Elix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Singh007*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1530#post_22871803
> 
> 
> here's a few pics of some random hdtv content. Projected onto a cheap $200 Mustang 106" screen:


Man!!! I'm usually not excited about screenshots but this, sir, is amazing. How's blacks on dark scenes? Is it satisfactory after 60" Panasonic plasma?


----------



## accordex

Thanx for the pics!!! I can't wait

..out of nowhere I received my tracking # earlier... Turns out it was shipped out yesterday and will be here tomorrow...


Ships from California directly from benq when you order from visual apex BTW...


Looks like I will have everything by Friday except the sainsonic glasses. Ordered those same time...received a useless tracking number that just now became an actual tracking number and it states it is "initiated" ...they haven't even been picked up / dropped off at the carrier...


----------



## Singh007

Elix...dark scenes are great. Awesome detail. The image is just so rich and sharp that you forget its not a plasma! The quality on this thing looks like the image is coming from a very expensive projector.


----------



## Skylinestar

@Singh007

How's your room? White walls or bat cave?


----------



## Elix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Singh007*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1560#post_22871915
> 
> 
> Elix...dark scenes are great. Awesome detail.


Can you take a shot?)


----------



## rwestley

Screen shots while nice but really don't tell the story. The camera does internal processing and often adjusts the brightness of the picture.


The only way is to do it is to calibrate each projector and compare them in the same room.


Black level, sharpness, and other terms are relative to the situation. Having said this, I believe that nearly any new projector buyer and many who have owned projectors for a long time will be very happy with the W1070.


I own a JVC Rs45 which is nearly 3 times the price. It is a great projector with the best blacks out there. I bought the W1070 because of the 3D ghosting and because of the brightness. So far I have tried this projector for both 2D and 3D and I am amazed at the picture quality for the price. It does not have the blacks of the RS45 on 2D but it is every bit as sharp and may even be a little sharper when I compare the two. Properly adjusted the colors and brightness. are great. In 3D it is a pleasure to use without ghosting of any kind. I am also sure because of DLP technology it will be great for gaming. The biggest issue for some will be seeing the RBE. I am lucky in that it does not bother me. The other factor is that the blub, costs about $200 and one can get DLP 144K 3D glasses for about $25 each. Regarding 3D pop that some are wondering about. It is great and I have tried some of the reference films that how depth and pop including the import "A Turtle's Tale, Sammy's Adventure".

I am wondering if those who complained about 3D depth and pop had their glasses adjusted properly. Most DLP glasses have an adjustment for L/R reversal and if it is not set correctly there will be little or no pop.


----------



## mishari84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1500#post_22867553
> 
> 
> If you want the black level to match the 5020, with its dynamic iris enabled at some reasonable setting, you would probably need a ND filter that only passes perhaps 10% of the light. This would cut the overall brightness, including white levels by this same amount thus producing a projector (w/ ND filter combo) with less than 200 lumens of output. A ND filter is not a substitute for a good dynamic iris since the DI keeps bright scenes bright but makes dark scenes darker. The native contrast ratio of the UB series of Epson projectors is probably equal, or a little better to that of the W1070, but the Espon's DI makes the difference. That being said, using a DI to boost the CR and lower the black level on dark scenes is still not the equal to having the very high native CR of the JVC projectors. I own both an earlier model in the Epson UB series as well as a JVC projector (also one DLP).. Even with these observations, the W1070 appears to be great little projector for a very modest price.



When I first turned on W1070, reading was 60 ftL on 90" screen, 40 ftL from furthest throw , but I do not know if I did it correctly. ND filter can bring down brightness to an acceptable level, which should improve both bright and dark scenes as I saw on my previous BenQ W7000.

I am new to projectors so any input would be helpful.


----------



## smokarz

Also $899 at ProjectorPeople.


http://www.projectorpeople.com/projectors/projdtls.asp?itemid=27769&sid=PFRO&CAWELAID=1796607863&cagpspn=pla-&gclid=CLaxn8GUgbUCFQ2i4AodXi4AUA 



Come on Amazon, get this in stock already.


----------



## geezerpl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Singh007*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1560#post_22871859
> 
> 
> ok...i'll stop posting pics now...just really excited with this beast. These shots were taken with my samsung galaxy S3. Image is a lot better in person.



Could you please publish your settings ? Did you calibrate ?


----------



## tasburath

I just ordered this ceiling mount for the w1070:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000WBLGAK/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01 


It will be here Saturday & the projector is supposed to arrive on Monday.


We've used that mount on about 1,500 projectors where I work. It's very sturdy and has really nice tools-free adjustments.


I'll post once I have it with this projector and let you guys know how it works.


----------



## geezerpl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1290#post_22831283
> 
> 
> 
> Firmware changes are common on new products and this is not a reason to return you projector unless there is a problem. It would be nice to let the individual do the upgrade themselves but Benq probably feels that because of the use of special serial cables it might be difficult for some users to do it. Hopefully this will change
> 
> 
> This is a great projector for the price for both 2D and 3D



Just spoke to BENQ Poland about the W1070. They want to charge approx. *$38 service fee + postage both ways* for FW upgrade (1.02 -> 1.04). A m a z i n g.

That's awful Customer experience management...


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1560#post_22872260
> 
> 
> When I first turned on W1070, reading was 60 ftL on 90" screen, 40 ftL from furthest throw , but I do not know if I did it correctly. ND filter can bring down brightness to an acceptable level, which should improve both bright and dark scenes as I saw on my previous BenQ W7000.
> 
> I am new to projectors so any input would be helpful.



If putting the projector into its best color mode and using the low lamp setting is still producing too bright an image, the ND filters certainly become a reasonable means to drop the light output to a more reasonable level. A ND filter will not improve the constrast ratio as it drops both the black and white levels by the same amount.


I have attached an Excel file that provides a easy means to convert your lux measurements (i.e., using a lux/light meter). Below is text I posted in another thread a couple of years ago:

*Measuring Projector Lumens Output* - If you want to measure the projector's lumen output the best measurement tool is a lux light meter. With such a lux meter the measurement is performed by placing the meter's light sensor directly in front of the projection screen with the sensor aimed back toward the projector. The lux reading can easily be converted in lumens (more on that below) and there are two measurement approaches commonly used. A projector's peak lumens output is typically based on a single measurement from directly in front of the center of the screen. A projector's ANSI lumens is based on the average of 9 individual measurements made by dividing the screen into a 3 x 3 grid then making a measurement at the center of each of the 9 rectangles of the grid. I have attached a zip file that contains an small Excel spreadsheet that makes it easy to calculate the projector's lumens (either peak lumens using the center of screen measurement location or the ANSI lumens based on 9 meaurement points). Many hobbyist calibrators are using the AEMC CA813 light meter (price is under $180 from most sources). I tested a very low cost (i.e., less than $40) digital lux meter ( *Mastech LX1330B* ) that, at least for the sample I tested, gave similar results.




.
Lux to Lumens Calc - v2g.zip 4k .zip file


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geezerpl*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1560#post_22872575
> 
> 
> Just spoke to BENQ Poland about the W1070. They want to charge approx. *$38 service fee + postage both ways* for FW upgrade (1.02 -> 1.04). A m a z i n g.
> 
> That's awful Customer experience management...



I would suggest that you speak to an upper level support person. That is unacceptable for a new product that required an update. I would suggest that you call back and state that you have a fan and flicker issue and you heard that the update fixes these problems. They would be required to do the update in this case. In the US Benq will do the update at no charge. This is just another reason to allow customers to do their own updates. It is not that hard when one has the right cables.


Hopefully someone who has access to the firmware will leak it with the instructions on how to do the update.


----------



## Ranger

This projector is a game changer. At 6000 hours and $200 bulbs I can burn it all day and use as a TV !


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ranger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1560#post_22872725
> 
> 
> This projector is a game changer. At 6000 hours and $200 bulbs I can burn it all day and use as a TV !





To give you a better perspective.


If you use this projector at an average of 20hrs per week, you're looking at over 5.5 yrs of service before replacement.


If you use this 40hrs per week, it's almost 3 yrs before you need to replace the lamp.


----------



## mishari84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1560#post_22872587
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If putting the projector into its best color mode and using the low lamp setting is still producing too bright an image, the ND filters certainly become a reasonable means to drop the light output to a more reasonable level. A ND filter will not improve the constrast ratio as it drops both the black and white levels by the same amount.
> 
> 
> I have attached an Excel file that provides a easy means to convert your lux measurements (i.e., using a lux/light meter). Below is text I posted in another thread a couple of years ago:
> 
> *Measuring Projector Lumens Output* - If you want to measure the projector's lumen output the best measurement tool is a lux light meter. With such a lux meter the measurement is performed by placing the meter's light sensor directly in front of the projection screen with the sensor aimed back toward the projector. The lux reading can easily be converted in lumens (more on that below) and there are two measurement approaches commonly used. A projector's peak lumens output is typically based on a single measurement from directly in front of the center of the screen. A projector's ANSI lumens is based on the average of 9 individual measurements made by dividing the screen into a 3 x 3 grid then making a measurement at the center of each of the 9 rectangles of the grid. I have attached a zip file that contains an small Excel spreadsheet that makes it easy to calculate the projector's lumens (either peak lumens using the center of screen measurement location or the ANSI lumens based on 9 meaurement points). Many hobbyist calibrators are using the AEMC CA813 light meter (price is under $180 from most sources). I tested a very low cost (i.e., less than $40) digital lux meter ( *Mastech LX1330B* ) that, at least for the sample I tested, gave similar results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Lux to Lumens Calc - v2g.zip 4k .zip file



Some people recommend placing projectors away from the screen to improve black level and contrast. Doesnt ND filters do the same thing? Because when I used ND filter on W7000, picture became much crisper and I thought contrast was improved.


----------



## dougri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1560#post_22873365
> 
> 
> Some people recommend placing projectors away from the screen to improve black level and contrast. Doesnt ND filters do the same thing? Because when I used ND filter on W7000, picture became much crisper and I thought contrast was improved.



Increasing the throw distance reduces internal reflections in the projector optics... some believe a contrast improvement is also gained by limiting the projected light to the center (sweet spot) of the lens as well (makes sense from a lens MTF perspective), which is why contrast improves when a static iris is closed down as well. Not the same thing as just cutting the brightness with a filter.


----------



## Singh007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1560#post_22872011
> 
> 
> @Singh007
> 
> How's your room? White walls or bat cave?



The room has light beige walls and a pure white ceiling. Not a bat cave, but the single window is totally blacked out.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geezerpl*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1560#post_22872501
> 
> 
> Could you please publish your settings ? Did you calibrate ?



All I did so far is just adjust the lamp mode to ECO SAVER, turned sharpness down to 0, and change the picture mode to Cinema. I haven't calibrated it yet, but the image is just so good out of the box, that I really don't see a point right now. Just enjoying it!


----------



## Willie

The biggest problem with the BenQ W1070 is that it is manufactured by BenQ. Quality control on the W7000 has proved to be abysmal. Build quality is poor at best; note the looseness of the focus ring as an example, or the lack of attention to the light bleed and optics path. The saying you get what you pay for applies here.


Having said that, I ordered one today for 3D and sports viewing to complement my RS4810. YMMV.


Willie


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Singh007*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1560#post_22873600
> 
> 
> The room has light beige walls and a pure white ceiling. Not a bat cave, but the single window is totally blacked out.
> 
> All I did so far is just adjust the lamp mode to ECO SAVER, turned sharpness down to 0, and change the picture mode to Cinema. I haven't calibrated it yet, but the image is just so good out of the box, that I really don't see a point right now. Just enjoying it!


Not sure if you covered this earlier...how is your PJ placed celing or shelf? If ceiling, did use a extension pole? My setup is going to be tricky....I have 9ft ceilings and the top of my screen is 18" from the ceiling. The benq calculator said i'm going to need to drop the pole 12" from the celing. Just trying to avoid hot spotting this time (current pj viewsonic 8200 no lens shift) around..


----------



## JackB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1530#post_22871126
> 
> 
> This pj is dlp link only. Are those glasses dlp link compatible? I have them too also with an rs40.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1560#post_22872174
> 
> 
> Screen shots while nice but really don't tell the story. The camera does internal processing and often adjusts the brightness of the picture.
> 
> 
> The only way is to do it is to calibrate each projector and compare them in the same room.
> 
> 
> Black level, sharpness, and other terms are relative to the situation. Having said this, I believe that nearly any new projector buyer and many who have owned projectors for a long time will be very happy with the W1070.
> 
> 
> I own a JVC Rs45 which is nearly 3 times the price. It is a great projector with the best blacks out there. I bought the W1070 because of the 3D ghosting and because of the brightness. So far I have tried this projector for both 2D and 3D and I am amazed at the picture quality for the price. It does not have the blacks of the RS45 on 2D but it is every bit as sharp and may even be a little sharper when I compare the two. Properly adjusted the colors and brightness. are great. In 3D it is a pleasure to use without ghosting of any kind. I am also sure because of DLP technology it will be great for gaming. The biggest issue for some will be seeing the RBE. I am lucky in that it does not bother me. The other factor is that the blub, costs about $200 and one can get DLP 144K 3D glasses for about $25 each. Regarding 3D pop that some are wondering about. It is great and I have tried some of the reference films that how depth and pop including the import "A Turtle's Tale, Sammy's Adventure".
> 
> I am wondering if those who complained about 3D depth and pop had their glasses adjusted properly. Most DLP glasses have an adjustment for L/R reversal and if it is not set correctly there will be little or no pop.



rwestly,


Have you calibrated your W1070? If so, could you publish your settings? I know this isn't perfect but it would be a good alternative to Art's for comparison and possible use. Also, what screen are you using?


----------



## white59rt

I just ordered my W1070 from Projector People - they had them in stock and verified the newest firmware is loaded on the units they have in house.


It made it better than drop shipping it for me - also I bought from them in the past and they seem like good people.


Lastly they are a site sponsor as well.


Ryan Schneegold is the rep I use there and he is going to get it shipped out today for me.


Hope to give a review in the next week or two.


Todd


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackB*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1560#post_22873672
> 
> 
> 
> rwestly,
> 
> 
> Have you calibrated your W1070? If so, could you publish your settings? I know this isn't perfect but it would be a good alternative to Art's for comparison and possible use. Also, what screen are you using?



I have calibrated my unit but my settings would not help because I did it through my DVDO-Iscan duo. The calibration results do help but I am sure you could do the same thing with a little effort. I used the Cinema setting with Brilliant color off and Smart ECO mode. I also set the gamma at 2.4 since I have a fully dark room.


----------



## Singh007

I have an issue with my PJ...when I adjust the focus, it also moves the zoom a few inches. So basically, say that I fill the screen perfectly by adjusting zoom, then I start to adjust the focus, the zoom moves in or out a few inches. Any ideas?


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Singh007*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1560#post_22873916
> 
> 
> I have an issue with my PJ...when I adjust the focus, it also moves the zoom a few inches. So basically, say that I fill the screen perfectly by adjusting zoom, then I start to adjust the focus, the zoom moves in or out a few inches. Any ideas?



Unless you can't get the zoom and focus to your liking, this might be normal for this projector. I tested one a couple of nights ago, and like the reviews mention the focus is a bit stiff and the zoom is a bit loose - so any kind of adjustment to zoom and or focus is going to be a bit more challenging than with some projectors that offer smooth adjustments. Once I got used to this being a "fact" with this model, it didn't bother me.


If you are careful when making focus adjustments, can you not keep the zoom where you ultimately want it to be with a little readjustment? If not, then likely you have an issue. I found it a bit challenging, but I could get the focus and zoom where I was happy with my adjustments.


Ian


----------



## accordex

Just received mine from benq. Ordered via visual apex... It says mfr. Date Dec 2012...rev. 102.... Wtf...should I ask for a new one?


----------



## Singh007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1560#post_22874028
> 
> 
> Unless you can't get the zoom and focus to your liking, this might be normal for this projector. I tested one a couple of nights ago, and like the reviews mention the focus is a bit stiff and the zoom is a bit loose - so any kind of adjustment to zoom and or focus is going to be a bit more challenging than with some projectors that offer smooth adjustments. Once I got used to this being a "fact" with this model, it didn't bother me.
> 
> 
> If you are careful when making focus adjustments, can you not keep the zoom where you ultimately want it to be with a little readjustment? If not, then likely you have an issue. I found it a bit challenging, but I could get the focus and zoom where I was happy with my adjustments.
> 
> 
> Ian



I can get it to where i want it, but it takes trial and error. When I focus sharp, and the zoom goes out as a result, i readjust the zoom, and now the focus is out of place.


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Singh007*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1560#post_22874141
> 
> 
> I can get it to where i want it, but it takes trial and error. When I focus sharp, and the zoom goes out as a result, i readjust the zoom, and now the focus is out of place.


I played with zoom and focus a bit before it settled just where I wanted it. It wasn't too hard to get it right . . . it seems yours is likely problematic.


Ian


----------



## Amgclk65




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1530#post_22870673
> 
> 
> [quote name="Amgclk65" I'm stuck on what projector to get. I'm throwing up the idea of getting a epson 5010 from avs for 1999$
> 
> Vs the benq w1070 for 899$. I figured I could apply the 600$ to getting a better quality projector in the epson 5010. I don't plan to buy another projector for another 6 yr or so. I had the optoma for 6years. I figured I might as well pay a little extra for a better projector. I use my ht setup for Sunday football with some lighting in the room and the late night moving watching with the family as well. At night it's pretty dark. So my question would be should I spend the extra money and get the 5010 over the benq ? Or the benq is pretty close to the 5010 in blacks and lumens ..



I posted some comments today about my impressions of the new W1070 vs. my Epson 5010. I played with a demo W1070 for several hrs. last night, and I now have one on order. It should arrive early next week. If I had to part with one of the two projectors, I would definitely keep the W1070 over the 5010. The blacks of the BenQ don't get as deep . . . BUT . . . the picture from the BenQ to my eye is in every other way superior. The BenQ has all the sharpness you should expect from a good 1080p projector - to me the Epson just does not. If you have some lighting on in the room for football (and that's how you usually watch a projector) I bet the BenQ would blow you away . . . with any lights on the blacks are going to suffer - doesn't matter if you own a $10,000.00 projector or the little BenQ. If, however, you are watching in a dark home theater, and you are a stickler for the blackest blacks - then I'd go with a projector with deep blacks. But I don't think that the Epson 5010 is as ground-breaking as the BenQ. If you pay $1,000.00 more for the 5010, I truly don't think that there is $1,000.00 more you'll see on the screen. To me, it's the opposite. Other than looking carefully at the black level performance, if someone set up both projectors to do an A / B comparison - I KNOW I would pick the BenQ as the more expensive unit (even though it isn't). The picture coming from the W1070 looks more refined to my eye.


I never thought that bright, good-looking 1080p projectors, offering 3D performance, would come down to a price point that cost less than many mid-sized LED or plasma TV's. Amazing.


Since I have both units, I can only say, from seeing them in my home, what I would do . . . I would prefer to watch using the BenQ over the 5010! It's that good. I'd keep the grand left over by getting the W1070 for more replacement lamps - this way I get to watch more on the big screen!


Ian[/quote]

Thanks so much for the responding to my post. Your input has determine that I'll go with benq. For the price is seems to be a awesome projector.

Thanks again.


----------



## matrix_dot_ca




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thunder_God_Thor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1260#post_22831051
> 
> 
> Got mine in today from AMZ CA. It was very nicely packed. In-case any of you were wondering whats inside the box I took some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am however wondering about the firmware edition.... Mine says "version 00- 101"... does that mean I got firmware version 1.01?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wont get a chance to set this puppy up until the weekend so cant really comment on anything else but boy am I excited to get my first projector!



I just received mine today. I have not opened the box yet. I got the same version as yours "version 00- 101" Nov 2012. Does the unit itself had the old firmware or was it upgraded? I will prolly open mine when all the hardwares arrived.


----------



## Nightingale




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dougri*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1560#post_22873449
> 
> 
> Increasing the throw distance reduces internal reflections in the projector optics... some believe a contrast improvement is also gained by limiting the projected light to the center (sweet spot) of the lens as well (makes sense from a lens MTF perspective), which is why contrast improves when a static iris is closed down as well. Not the same thing as just cutting the brightness with a filter.



Is this a substantial argument against the W1080ST (which would work a lot better for me)?


----------



## awest74

putting together my jamestown 130" screen as we speak, was using an 80" brought home from work, cant wait to see the difference!!!


Anyone get reports back comparing the TruDepth, BenQ D3 and Saisonics yet? Like to hear about the red flash difference and brightness.


----------



## white59rt

Just a quick update.


Ordered my W1070 from Projector People 4 hours ago and I just got a shipping confirmation. Lightning fast service.


Todd


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *accordex*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1560#post_22874129
> 
> 
> Just received mine from benq. Ordered via visual apex... It says mfr. Date Dec 2012...rev. 102.... Wtf...should I ask for a new one?



That is not the firmware version. It could be a hardware revision on the box. The Dec production is the latest. Check your firmware version when you turn it on the latest is 1.04


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nightingale*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1590#post_22874484
> 
> 
> Is this a substantial argument against the W1080ST (which would work a lot better for me)?



It is very possible the w1080st does not have as high native on/off contrast and is not quite as sharp, but without an A/B it is all guessing. If it were me, I'd go with the 1070 just to feel safer, but if I had to I'd consider the 1080st if the 1070 absolutely would not fit in my room. If you are even considering the 1070, then it sounds like it does fit, so I don't know why you bother considering the other.


For a static IRIS to improve contrast, it has to be MFR'd on a certain part to reduce light scatter, hence not all static apertures increase contrast. There are static apertures that only affect brightness, and there are dual apertures that affect brightness and contrast. For instance, on the Benq w7000 it should not really increase contrast if I close the IRIS because this IRIS is after the light path point and is only clamping brightness, hence not reducing light scatter in the lens itself. I am going to do some further IRIS testing today on the Benq just to see.


The lens definitely makes a difference on contrast, but so do throw ratios and a lot of other factors, and even the way they designed lens shift. The reason the Benq w7000 for instance is one of a VERY few DLP's that has center-based lens shift is because Benq violated some TI best practice design rules for getting maximum native on/off contrast from a DLP, which is that the lens shift should not be center based, and the light path should be configured a certain way. That is why other MFR's do not do what Benq did, and the Benq w6000/w7000 has taken a hit in Native On/off due to this.


As far as sharpness goes, well it is mentioned in TI DLP whitepapers that the DEFAULT minimum throw ratio a projector can do does affect it, generally shorter throw projectors are not as sharp (according to TI whitepaper best DLP design practices), but then again the MFR's have come a ways in their trickery and learned new methods of design in the budget segment, so this is one reason I would love to test the sharpness of the w1070 vs. the w7000 (just to see if there is any inkling of a difference). I have no idea if there is or not, but on the other hand, the 1080st might take a sharpness hit for sure being that short of a throw. Perhaps Benq was able to design the throw on the w1070 just long enough at the minimum range to preserve 99.9% of the sharpness (again no idea), but from what most of you have said is that the Benq is really very sharp, so I tend to believe it is close or the same as the w7000 (at least for the 1070 until we find otherwise, for the w1080st sounds a bit "iffy" if it as sharp, but it is possible for sure).


The issue is this, the manufacturers have not been putting R&D into high-end DLP's since TI stopped helping and essentially shut-off their DLP R&D, but the manufacturers are still doing some R&D on the budget segment and related to 3D and what not on how to squeeze out trickery in the budget DLP's to make them better. That is why the largest improvement on DLP's is coming in the sub-$1000 to $2500 segment at the moment, the MFR's are trying to take advantage that it does better 3D than LCOS and LCD and also considering ways of improving 2D in the budget segments. Perhaps the w1070 is one of many that will come in the future that is doing this, improved 2D + great 3D at a ridiculously cheap price.


----------



## dougri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1590#post_22874812
> 
> 
> ...snip...
> 
> For a static IRIS to improve contrast, it has to be MFR'd on a certain part to reduce light scatter, hence not all static apertures increase contrast. There are static apertures that only affect brightness, and there are dual apertures that affect brightness and contrast. For instance, on the Benq w7000 it should not really increase contrast if I close the IRIS because this IRIS is after the light path point and is only clamping brightness, hence not reducing light scatter in the lens itself. I am going to do some further IRIS testing today on the Benq just to see.
> 
> ...snip...
> 
> The issue is this, the manufacturers have not been putting R&D into high-end DLP's since TI stopped helping and essentially shut-off their DLP R&D, but the manufacturers are still doing some R&D on the budget segment and related to 3D and what not on how to squeeze out trickery in the budget DLP's to make them better. That is why the largest improvement on DLP's is coming in the sub-$1000 to $2500 segment at the moment, the MFR's are trying to take advantage that it does better 3D than LCOS and LCD and also considering ways of improving 2D in the budget segments. Perhaps the w1070 is one of many that will come in the future that is doing this, improved 2D + great 3D at a ridiculously cheap price.




Looking forward to your CR measurements.

I'm not familiar with the W7000 internals... the iris does not increase the distance between the on/off pupils? too bad.


I think the entry 1080p 3D DLPs are ideal for 3D fans looking for the next step from their 55 inch 3D LCD... not even necessarily those looking for an ideal image, but those looking for more immersion. For many (most) of those people, I'd suspect a living room environment where brightness is much more important than black levels makes PJs like the w1070 not only a good budget choice, but maybe the best choice given typical placement (coffee table) and inflexibility with room improvements (WAF). Even if LCoS and 3LCD completely eliminate ghosting and flicker, for the living room environment they'd have to compete with these ridiculously cheap DLPs... of course, salesmen will be able to convince some that the 3-gazillion:1 contrast would lead to a better picture in their sunroom. But if 3D is here to stay, I think DLP PJs are hard to beat for the living room... and they provide a no-nonsense upgrade path in 'disposable' electronics that retailers love (lamp->LED->laser)


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1590#post_22874812
> 
> 
> . Perhaps the w1070 is one of many that will come in the future that is doing this, improved 2D + great 3D at a ridiculously cheap price
> 
> .




Sounds like Christmas every day for the budget minded video enthusiasts.....


----------



## dougri

Don't know if this has been mentioned... w1070 now listed for preorder on the Fry's Electronics site... $999... would love to see this for a few hundred less in a weekly ad in time for March Madness










edit: the w1080st is on there as well for $100 more


----------



## safe bobo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leeperry*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1500#post_22863082
> 
> 
> 
> A 46mm filter should fit nicely, thanks again! Looking forward to your other replies then



So anyone purchased a ND filter to use on this projector yet? Any links to recommended ones?


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dougri*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1590#post_22875122
> 
> 
> Don't know if this has been mentioned... w1070 now listed for preorder on the Fry's Electronics site... $999... would love to see this for a few hundred less in a weekly ad in time for March Madness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: the w1080st is on there as well for $100 more




BB and Amazon better hurry and stock up these things already.


----------



## JoeBoy73

I couldn't agree more! Buying TOMORROW!


----------



## Singh007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1590#post_22874231
> 
> 
> I played with zoom and focus a bit before it settled just where I wanted it. It wasn't too hard to get it right . . . it seems yours is likely problematic.
> 
> 
> Ian



Looks like I do have a problem with mine. I called Benq and they said that it's not normal. Can anyone else confirm this: when you use the zoom to perfectly fill your screen, and then proceed to focus the picture, does the image zoom in or out as a result of focusing?


The only thing I can think of is that it's the lens shift causing this issue (i have it cranked all the way to the top). Can anyone please confirm that their zoom is unaffected by the focus ring?


----------



## e8dingo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *safe bobo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1590#post_22875173
> 
> 
> So anyone purchased a ND filter to use on this projector yet? Any links to recommended ones?



Also would like a link to a good nd2 filter that fits this

EDIT: First post! Buying the w1070 because it sounds like an excellent value, especially for a first PJ. Hello all


----------



## Nightingale




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1590#post_22874812
> 
> 
> It is very possible the w1080st does not have as high native on/off contrast and is not quite as sharp, but without an A/B it is all guessing. If it were me, I'd go with the 1070 just to feel safer, but if I had to I'd consider the 1080st if the 1070 absolutely would not fit in my room. If you are even considering the 1070, then it sounds like it does fit, so I don't know why you bother considering the other.
> 
> 
> For a static IRIS to improve contrast, it has to be MFR'd on a certain part to reduce light scatter, hence not all static apertures increase contrast. There are static apertures that only affect brightness, and there are dual apertures that affect brightness and contrast. For instance, on the Benq w7000 it should not really increase contrast if I close the IRIS because this IRIS is after the light path point and is only clamping brightness, hence not reducing light scatter in the lens itself. I am going to do some further IRIS testing today on the Benq just to see.
> 
> 
> The lens definitely makes a difference on contrast, but so do throw ratios and a lot of other factors, and even the way they designed lens shift. The reason the Benq w7000 for instance is one of a VERY few DLP's that has center-based lens shift is because Benq violated some TI best practice design rules for getting maximum native on/off contrast from a DLP, which is that the lens shift should not be center based, and the light path should be configured a certain way. That is why other MFR's do not do what Benq did, and the Benq w6000/w7000 has taken a hit in Native On/off due to this.
> 
> 
> As far as sharpness goes, well it is mentioned in TI DLP whitepapers that the DEFAULT minimum throw ratio a projector can do does affect it, generally shorter throw projectors are not as sharp (according to TI whitepaper best DLP design practices), but then again the MFR's have come a ways in their trickery and learned new methods of design in the budget segment, so this is one reason I would love to test the sharpness of the w1070 vs. the w7000 (just to see if there is any inkling of a difference). I have no idea if there is or not, but on the other hand, the 1080st might take a sharpness hit for sure being that short of a throw. Perhaps Benq was able to design the throw on the w1070 just long enough at the minimum range to preserve 99.9% of the sharpness (again no idea), but from what most of you have said is that the Benq is really very sharp, so I tend to believe it is close or the same as the w7000 (at least for the 1070 until we find otherwise, for the w1080st sounds a bit "iffy" if it as sharp, but it is possible for sure).
> 
> 
> The issue is this, the manufacturers have not been putting R&D into high-end DLP's since TI stopped helping and essentially shut-off their DLP R&D, but the manufacturers are still doing some R&D on the budget segment and related to 3D and what not on how to squeeze out trickery in the budget DLP's to make them better. That is why the largest improvement on DLP's is coming in the sub-$1000 to $2500 segment at the moment, the MFR's are trying to take advantage that it does better 3D than LCOS and LCD and also considering ways of improving 2D in the budget segments. Perhaps the w1070 is one of many that will come in the future that is doing this, improved 2D + great 3D at a ridiculously cheap price.



Wow, thanks for the detailed answer. I have a viewing room where I want to go bigger from my Marantz VP4001 (1.15:1 zoom) which sits on a sliding table and going bigger with the W1070 will essentially put the projector in my lap, hence my keen interest in the W1080ST....but at what picture cost????


----------



## tory40

Couple basic questions if anyone knows. Im new to the world of projectors and would like to replace my 46" 3DTV, which i use as my big screen computer monitor from 1 meter away, with a decent projector viewed from 1.5 meters away.


1. Is the SBS or 720p image a scaled one, or is it pure 720 or 960x1080?


2. Do projectors have pixelation or is it different? Would sitting 1.5 meters away from an 80" sized screen look terrible?


3. Is the input lag in 3D ok?


4. Anyone know if the brightness is as high an Nvidia lightboost monitor?


----------



## e8dingo

Can anyone confirm that the w1070 will not play a 1080p SBS mkv file?


----------



## Fritz*




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mustang84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1410#post_22853758
> 
> 
> This makes me convinced that the Benq W1070 uses indeed triple-flash when viewing 1024p24Hz content (Blu-Rays), which is quite spectacular at this price point.



indeed









and 144Hz shutter frequence is now confirmed by measurement : http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&back=1&sort=lpost&forum_id=94&thread=12583


----------



## Singh007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1560#post_22873654
> 
> 
> Not sure if you covered this earlier...how is your PJ placed celing or shelf? If ceiling, did use a extension pole? My setup is going to be tricky....I have 9ft ceilings and the top of my screen is 18" from the ceiling. The benq calculator said i'm going to need to drop the pole 12" from the celing. Just trying to avoid hot spotting this time (current pj viewsonic 8200 no lens shift) around..



I am also coming from a VS pro8200! I returned that because the dark scenes in movies were basically unwatchable. No details in dark areas. I was watching Dark Knight and I couldn't even see some of the people on the screen! I then got a Mits hc4000. Great projector , but wasn't bright enough for me. The w1070 is great image-wise, but I agree that mounting it is not as friendly as the pro8200 or hc4000. Its gonna need to dropped alot lower than your pro8200. Oh well...i'll take image quality over flexible mounting any day. I currently have mine on the coffee table until i buy a mount.


----------



## mishari84

How does HC4000 compare to W1070 in 2D? Both should be the top at this price point


----------



## wildchild22

My 1070 when the shift is all the way to the top causes the zoom to move while focusing. I really do not care.


----------



## Singh007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1590#post_22875574
> 
> 
> How does HC4000 compare to W1070 in 2D? Both should be the top at this price point



From my initial impressions.. I like the W1070 image better. It's sharper and has nice colors. Don't get me wrong, the hc4000 is a great pj... But there is just something about the W1070 that makes it really pop, and it's bright too. Great colors


----------



## Nimoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Singh007*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1590#post_22875771
> 
> 
> From my initial impressions.. I like the W1070 image better. It's sharper and has nice colors. Don't get me wrong, the hc4000 is a great pj... But there is just something about the W1070 that makes it really pop, and it's bright too. Great colors



How would you rate black levels between the two?


----------



## Nimoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Singh007*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1590#post_22875771
> 
> 
> From my initial impressions.. I like the W1070 image better. It's sharper and has nice colors. Don't get me wrong, the hc4000 is a great pj... But there is just something about the W1070 that makes it really pop, and it's bright too. Great colors



How would you rate black levels between the two?


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Singh007*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1590#post_22875541
> 
> 
> I am also coming from a VS pro8200! I returned that because the dark scenes in movies were basically unwatchable. No details in dark areas. I was watching Dark Knight and I couldn't even see some of the people on the screen! I then got a Mits hc4000. Great projector , but wasn't bright enough for me. The w1070 is great image-wise, but I agree that mounting it is not as friendly as the pro8200 or hc4000. Its gonna need to dropped alot lower than your pro8200. Oh well...i'll take image quality over flexible mounting any day. I currently have mine on the coffee table until i buy a mount.


LOL..small world. So, what do you think about the shadow detail difference between the two? That was my only criticism of the pro8200, otherwise it was a great little PJ...


----------



## accordex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *e8dingo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1590#post_22875511
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm that the w1070 will not play a 1080p SBS mkv file?



I'm starting to wonder as well... Its here sitting on the table but I have a ton of stuff to do preparing the room...could someone weigh in on this? Is this even a HDMI 1.4 PJ? My optoma 750 would play them no problem ...720p of course.. but it did work...keeping my fingers crossed this will


----------



## Singh007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nimoy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1590#post_22875990
> 
> 
> How would you rate black levels between the two?



To be honest, the colors and the sharpness and the rich image is so good that I didn't even assess the black levels. From the reviews, it seems the blacks may be better on the hc4000 because it was praised for its black levels, whereas the Benq was called "average", but to me, I can't tell the difference at this point. But again, I've only spent about 3 hours with it.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1590#post_22876196
> 
> 
> LOL..small world. So, what do you think about the shadow detail difference between the two? That was my only criticism of the pro8200, otherwise it was a great little PJ...



I need to go back and view similar content to make an accurate comparison, but from the few minutes of some random, dark, nighttime movies that I saw,the details were excellent. At no point was i thinking "It's too dark" " or I can't see the details". With the pro8200 I couldn't make out so many details in dark scenes. Basically, watching dark movies looked totally normal, like it would in a theater


----------



## man4mopar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *accordex*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1590#post_22876238
> 
> 
> I'm starting to wonder as well... Its here sitting on the table but I have a ton of stuff to do preparing the room...could someone weigh in on this? Is this even a HDMI 1.4 PJ? My optoma 750 would play them no problem ...720p of course.. but it did work...keeping my fingers crossed this will



It is HDMI 1.4a, but 1080p SBS is not supported at any frequency per the manual. It will do 1080 50i SBS and 1080 60i SBS. It will also do 1080P 24hz Top Bottom and Frame Packing. Here is a link to the manual that has all supported input signals, starting page 56. ftp://downloads.benq.net/user_manuals/projectors/english/projector_um_user_manual_20120830_133334w1070_w1080st_en.pdf


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Singh007*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1590#post_22876268
> 
> 
> To be honest, the colors and the sharpness and the rich image is so good that I didn't even assess the black levels.



Well said. I've only had a demo to play with for a few hrs. My unit (I hope) will arrive tomorrow. But when playing various Blu-ray movies to test the image quality, I was able to forgive "average" black level performance since the image was sooooooooooooo rich, colorful and SHARP. I've come from a couple of Epson's where sharpness isn't their strong-suit. I almost wept when seeing the image from this unit for the first time. One of the on-line reviews I read did suggest that that the black levels for this BenQ are better than my 3020 (which I returned in favor of the BenQ). And although I had a lot of issues with the optics of the projector I returned, I couldn't complain about the contrast ratio of the 3020.


With the street price of the W1070 under $900.00 in many cases, I can't see how the "buzz" about how well this unit performs - especially at its low price point can't have an effect on the competitions' sales. The advantage over the 3020 is that the pic quality is better (according to my taste - it's all subjective) than the 3020 which costs approx. 50% more than this unit . . . the BenQ is so small and convenient compared to larger more expensive entry level units - without giving up on image quality. BenQ has raised the bar on what you can get for approx. $1,000.00. If other makers follow suit, it will be interesting to see what happens next!


Ian


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Mini-update : I'm had this projector almost two months now and not had a single problem with it. 372 hours on-time according to the menu. I've been trying to sell my plasma because it's collecting dust over there. Poor guy.


Gonna order some anamorphic prism lenses to experiment with that in a month or two. Everyone reading this thread should probably be convinced by now this is the sleeper hit of 2012/2013 in the budget arena. When I watch modern shows encoded at 720p with frame interpolation on via my PC, I'm in heaven. I wonder what the w1500 will be like. But I won't be buying another projector until 4k ones come out...I can only see the pixels when I stand very close to the wall, and even then...After reading the issues of the Epsons...I'm SO glad I bought this. Not...a....single....problem.


----------



## e8dingo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *man4mopar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1590#post_22876346
> 
> 
> It is HDMI 1.4a, but 1080p SBS is not supported at any frequency per the manual. It will do 1080 50i SBS and 1080 60i SBS. It will also do 1080P 24hz Top Bottom and Frame Packing. Here is a link to the manual that has all supported input signals, starting page 56. ftp://downloads.benq.net/user_manuals/projectors/english/projector_um_user_manual_20120830_133334w1070_w1080st_en.pdf



Yea, but has anyone actually tried it to confirm it's not simply a manual oversight?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matrix_dot_ca*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1590#post_22874390
> 
> 
> I just received mine today. I have not opened the box yet. I got the same version as yours "version 00- 101" Nov 2012. Does the unit itself had the old firmware or was it upgraded? I will prolly open mine when all the hardwares arrived.



The version on the box has nothing to do with the firmware on the unit. I am guessing that the Nov version has Firmware 103. The Oct build had 102. The Dec build has 103 or possibly 104. It is really easy to update the firmware with a serial null cable the problem is that Benq will not let the user do it. We should all call Benq and demand that they allow user upgrades.


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1620#post_22876427
> 
> 
> Mini-update : I'm had this projector almost two months now and not had a single problem with it. 372 hours on-time according to the menu. I've been trying to sell my plasma because it's collecting dust over there. Poor guy.
> 
> 
> Gonna order some anamorphic prism lenses to experiment with that in a month or two. Everyone reading this thread should probably be convinced by now this is the sleeper hit of 2012/2013 in the budget arena.



Thanks for posting this. As much as I love the images from this unit, the only thing to me that remains unknown is reliability. With my unit on its way from Best Buy, it's good to know that you've been giving the W1070 a good work out without issue! Aside from making pretty pictures, it sounds like it's a good little work horse too! I've always used my projectors for a movie once or twice a week - not wanting to put too much wear-and-tear on them.


Ian


----------



## Nightingale

Now in-stock from Amazon for $1099.


----------



## Singh007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wildchild22*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1590#post_22875686
> 
> 
> My 1070 when the shift is all the way to the top causes the zoom to move while focusing. I really do not care.



I dont get how I can even properly mount my PJ the way its acting. I basically have to mount it at the exact perfect spot, or it will not fill screen/not be sharp. When I focus, the whole picture zooms in and out like 3 inches +. Definitely a quality control issue. Gonna have to exchange it. Does anyone else have this problem?: when you focus, the PJ zooms a little in and out.


----------



## Singh007

There is some confusion with Art's review of this PJ. Under "calibration" it says to adjust the RGB settings from the default of 50, to 51,50,49..and leave the offsets at 256.


However, on my PJ, the defaults are 95,93,93, and the offsets are all 256. When I turn the gains down to 50, 52, 49, the image gets very very dark. Why are my defaults at 93,95 etc.? What am I doing wrong here?


----------



## scotty144




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *e8dingo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1590#post_22875511
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm that the w1070 will not play a 1080p SBS mkv file?



It will not play from my popcorn hour media player, but my Himedia player converts sbs to frame packing and works flawlessly with sbs files.


----------



## Samfield

Any current W1070 owners running it with the Darbee? Sounds like the combo would be killer as far as sharpness is concerned?


----------



## Spartiatefr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samfield*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1620#post_22876776
> 
> 
> Any current W1070 owners running it with the Darbee? Sounds like the combo would be killer as far as sharpness is concerned?



Perfect combo !


I've made some videos on my youtube channel with both the Darbee and benq w1070


=> http://www.youtube.com/user/Spartiate1208?feature=watch


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *e8dingo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1600_40#post_22875511
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm that the w1070 will not play a 1080p SBS mkv file?


The Benq W7000 doesn't do sbs at 1080p also. But when I had it, I played sbs with my AIOS HD Media Center and it upconverted it to 1080p with mkv files. Looked great also, just like the actual blu ray disc. I'm sure the W1070 will work the same. I'm using the Oppo 103 now and tried it also with my W7000, and it worked the same way.


----------



## rwestley

You must set the source to 1080i on your pc or Blu-Ray player to 1080i or below to play SBS on the W1070. When it is set on auto or 1080P SBS will be grayed out.


----------



## albero67

quote name="e8dingo" url="/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1590#post_22875511"]Can anyone confirm that the w1070 will not play a 1080p SBS mkv file?[/quote]


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *accordex*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1590#post_22876238
> 
> 
> I'm starting to wonder as well... Its here sitting on the table but I have a ton of stuff to do preparing the room...could someone weigh in on this? Is this even a HDMI 1.4 PJ? My optoma 750 would play them no problem ...720p of course.. but it did work...keeping my fingers crossed this will





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *accordex*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1590#post_22876238
> 
> 
> I'm starting to wonder as well... Its here sitting on the table but I have a ton of stuff to do preparing the room...could someone weigh in on this? Is this even a HDMI 1.4 PJ? My optoma 750 would play them no problem ...720p of course.. but it did work...keeping my fingers crossed this will





I use the KDLinks HD700 mediaplayer via my receiver. It plays 1080p side-by-side mkv and isos without any problems on the w1070. The projector was not the problem for me. My problem was to get the files to play. And the KDLinks HD700 plays everything in all formats and all framerates. And it will convert if needed. Even 2d to 3d.


----------



## yyy484




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spartiatefr*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1620#post_22876780
> 
> 
> Perfect combo !
> 
> 
> I've made some videos on my youtube channel with both the Darbee and benq w1070
> 
> 
> => http://www.youtube.com/user/Spartiate1208?feature=watch



thanks alot


do you almost get the same result if you play with the projector sharpness !!!

is it really worth paying $320 with w1070 ??


----------



## Spartiatefr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yyy484*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1620#post_22876977
> 
> 
> thanks alot
> 
> 
> do you almost get the same result if you play with the projector sharpness !!!
> 
> is it really worth paying $320 with w1070 ??



Darbee works on luminance and contrasts and not directly on sharpness - making it complementary to other video post-processing technologies (here is a test where you can see the results of a darbee by passing your mouse on the screens : http://www.audiovideohd.fr/tests/353-Darbee-Darblet-DVP5000-2.html )


For me, it totally worths the 230€ i've paid for ^^


----------



## TLJester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *albero67*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1620#post_22876864
> 
> 
> quote name="e8dingo" url="/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1590#post_22875511"]Can anyone confirm that the w1070 will not play a 1080p SBS mkv file?
> 
> 
> I use the KDLinks HD700 mediaplayer via my receiver. It plays 1080p side-by-side mkv and isos without any problems on the w1070. The projector was not the problem for me. My problem was to get the files to play. And the KDLinks HD700 plays everything in all formats and all framerates. And it will convert if needed. Even 2d to 3d.



I am confused.

I thought Bluray 3D players sent the signal out as SBS full 1080 (3840x1080) at 24 (25?) fps ?

Am I wrong?

Does this projector support full 1920x1080 images for each left and right eye at 24fps or greater?


Thanks


----------



## yyy484




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spartiatefr*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1620#post_22877048
> 
> 
> Darbee works on luminance and contrasts and not directly on sharpness - making it complementary to other video post-processing technologies (here is a test where you can see the results of a darbee by passing your mouse on the screens : http://www.audiovideohd.fr/tests/353-Darbee-Darblet-DVP5000-2.html )
> 
> 
> For me, it totally worths the 230€ i've paid for ^^



thanks Spartiatefr










it sounds a good deal ...

i will give it a shot with w1070 order .. next month


----------



## domingos38

I have an 130" screen,my ceiling is 8' and throw distance is up to 17'.will this PJ work in my setup?


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nightingale*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1620#post_22876582
> 
> 
> Now in-stock from Amazon for $1099.



http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A2T6X0K?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0&path=%2Fgp%2Fproduct%2FB00A2T6X0K&ref_=_pfhmd&useRedirectOnSuccess=1 



Scrolls down toward the bottom of the page and click: *"tell us about a lower price?"*


Sometimes they price match their competitors.


----------



## Fripp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fripp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1410#post_22850551
> 
> 
> Would like to replace my aging Epson with the W1700 but my room situation is unique and I don’t think the lens shift will be enough to work -- but I’m not sure my calculations are correct.
> 
> 
> For my current setup, I have an 8ft ceiling with a 120in screen hung 4in from the ceiling (white of the screen starts at 6.5in from ceiling). In order to get that 120’ screen with the W1070 I would have to mount it to the bottom of a duct that runs across the center of the room. The duct is drops 1ft from the ceiling, so the center of the W170 lens would be about 9in LOWER than the top (white) part of the screen (if I can mount the projector flush against the bottom of the duct, without a celling mount. Which shouldn’t be a problem).
> 
> 
> My (likely dubious) calculations tell me that, if mounted this way, with the lens shift at it most extreme position, the image will be ~9in from ceiling, just about exactly where I want it to be, but leaving 0 margin error.
> 
> 
> Can anyone else confirm that with a 120in screen the W1070 (mounted upside down) can shift the projected image at least 9 inches higher than the center of the lens?
> 
> 
> BIG thanks in advance!



Bumping this in the hope someone could answer.


Many thanks in advance...


----------



## man4mopar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TLJester*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1620#post_22877148
> 
> 
> I am confused.
> 
> I thought Bluray 3D players sent the signal out as SBS full 1080 (3840x1080) at 24 (25?) fps ?
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> Does this projector support full 1920x1080 images for each left and right eye at 24fps or greater?
> 
> 
> Thanks



No 3D BluRay use what they call Page flipping, Frame packing or Sequential deppending what term they wish to use. Here is a good source explaining the different signals http://www.practical-home-theater-guide.com/3d-tv-formats.html 1080P SBS is not a mandatory signal of HDMI 1.4a .


----------



## TrickMcKaha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TLJester*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1620#post_22877148
> 
> 
> I am confused.
> 
> I thought Bluray 3D players sent the signal out as SBS full 1080 (3840x1080) at 24 (25?) fps ?
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> Does this projector support full 1920x1080 images for each left and right eye at 24fps or greater?
> 
> 
> Thanks



But the Blu Ray 3D images are full 1080p 24fps to each eye, just not in a side-by-side format.


----------



## JoeBoy73

Just ordered mine ProjectorPeople! It's amazing...they are sold out now. 20 more coming in (ETA unknown) and I was the 5th person to phone order today. Now, the waiting begins...no projector this weekend, I sent the viewsonic pro8200 back to amazon.


----------



## tbraden32

is this a shorter throw projector?


----------



## accordex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbraden32*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1620#post_22877690
> 
> 
> is this a shorter throw projector?


Yes


----------



## accordex

So guys...those of you that use this with a htpc. Do you just set your desktop resolution to 1080p 24 or 60 (which one?) Or do you switch it back and fourth to 24 while watching a movie?


----------



## coderguy

You only need to switch it back and forth for gaming or 3D modes, otherwise just leave it at 24p.

24p will be better for movies and you might get away with it for casual gaming (like scenery type adventure games), but at 24hz games will have choppy motion, sometimes experience tearing, and other nasties.

I would switch it back and forth if it were me.


----------



## accordex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scotty144*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1620#post_22876744
> 
> 
> It will not play from my popcorn hour media player, but my Himedia player converts sbs to frame packing and works flawlessly with sbs files.


Thanks for this...people saying it won't play them but if they use a 3d media player box it will... Well what is that box doing that the PC can't? Nothing right? Just have to use windvd/total media/ or other software that will convert it to frame packing...

Am I understanding that right?


----------



## Solarbeat

Going by BenQ's calculator, for my desired setup and screen placement (100" screen in a 14ft room, 8ft ceilings) both the W1070 and W1080st would have to be either two feet off the ground or two feet down from ceiling (good thing I'm under 6ft tall!). Seems to be awkward to place unobtrusively either way. Have I missed something here, or is there another pj that would better suit my preferences (sub $2k, 1080p, 3d, short or shorter throw). I was ready to snap up one of these until I realized how low it'd hang.


How is everyone else placing this? (bigger room? higher ceiling?)


----------



## levy07

Anyone compare the DLP link glasses to Nvidia on this projector? On my H5360 the contrast appeared better with the Nvidia and the DLP's looked washed out. Thanks.


----------



## Ranger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Solarbeat*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1620#post_22877900
> 
> 
> Going by BenQ's calculator, for my desired setup and screen placement (100" screen in a 14ft room, 8ft ceilings) both the W1070 and W1080st would have to be either two feet off the ground or two feet down from ceiling (good thing I'm under 6ft tall!). Seems to be awkward to place unobtrusively either way. Have I missed something here, or is there another pj that would better suit my preferences (sub $2k, 1080p, 3d, short or shorter throw). I was ready to snap up one of these until I realized how low it'd hang.
> 
> 
> How is everyone else placing this? (bigger room? higher ceiling?)



I don't think this is correct. The projector must be higher (~2" - 7") than top on screen surface when ceiling mounted.


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Solarbeat*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1620#post_22877900
> 
> 
> Going by BenQ's calculator, for my desired setup and screen placement (100" screen in a 14ft room, 8ft ceilings) both the W1070 and W1080st would have to be either two feet off the ground or two feet down from ceiling (good thing I'm under 6ft tall!). Seems to be awkward to place unobtrusively either way. Have I missed something here, or is there another pj that would better suit my preferences (sub $2k, 1080p, 3d, short or shorter throw). I was ready to snap up one of these until I realized how low it'd hang.
> 
> 
> How is everyone else placing this? (bigger room? higher ceiling?)


I have a 20ft room with 9ft ceilings (projecting from 15ft back) and I've been trying to dial in the settings on the benq site for placment. My PJ screen wall has a 18" slant and then the celing. My 150' screen is at the very top of the PJ wall just before the slant. Still not sure how low it's going to hang...I've seen anywhere from 9-12" from the ceiling. We shall see....


----------



## Keith AP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Solarbeat*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1620#post_22877900
> 
> 
> Going by BenQ's calculator, for my desired setup and screen placement (100" screen in a 14ft room, 8ft ceilings) both the W1070 and W1080st would have to be either two feet off the ground or two feet down from ceiling (good thing I'm under 6ft tall!). Seems to be awkward to place unobtrusively either way. Have I missed something here, or is there another pj that would better suit my preferences (sub $2k, 1080p, 3d, short or shorter throw). I was ready to snap up one of these until I realized how low it'd hang.
> 
> 
> How is everyone else placing this? (bigger room? higher ceiling?)



For me, this is a temporary solution for projector in a smaller room (10'x12'x8'), while I plan and work on a much larger room theater over the next year. In this case, the W1070 projector will be wall mounted in the rear. If you can get the top of the screen near the top of the wall (maybe within a 12"-16") or a larger screen, the projector might be less intrusive.


Sorry, as for another projector, I haven't looked around as this fits my situation


----------



## jbpj

I bought one from visual apex on Tuesday for my basement - it's 12.5x26 with an 8'8" ceiling.


----------



## Solarbeat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ranger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1650#post_22878036
> 
> 
> I don't think this is correct. The projector must be higher (~2" - 7") than top on screen surface when ceiling mounted.



I've got to be missing something... or maybe it's just unsuitable for my setup... here's what Benq shows:


----------



## Ranger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Solarbeat*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1650#post_22878090
> 
> 
> I've got to be missing something... or maybe it's just unsuitable for my setup... here's what Benq shows:



Looks correct to me. Ceiling to screen is 1'11" and ceiling to projector is 1'9" so the projector lens is 2" above the screen. With the lens shift you can go 7" above the screen.


----------



## sharkus

Arg... Life is so unfair! Ordered a W1070 from ProjectorPeople on 1/23. Got a call back right away saying that they didn't have any in stock but would drop ship one directly from Benq. I told my friend about the projector and he ordered his on 1/24 (the day after me!) His shipped within a couple hours! WTF? ProjectorPeople called me this morning and informed me that Benq is completely out of stock and do not have an estimate on when they will be available for drop ship. Its likely going to be several weeks. My buddies shipped because when he ordered they happened to have a couple in stock. Mine was already in the "drop ship" queue. I hate getting burned by poor timing. Looks like this thing is going to be in short supply for a while.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levy07*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1650#post_22878007
> 
> 
> Anyone compare the DLP link glasses to Nvidia on this projector? On my H5360 the contrast appeared better with the Nvidia and the DLP's looked washed out. Thanks.



I don't think the Nvidia glasses will work since the W1070 need 144k glasses.


----------



## jbpj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkus*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1650#post_22878198
> 
> 
> Arg... Life is so unfair! Ordered a W1070 from ProjectorPeople on 1/23. Got a call back right away saying that they didn't have any in stock but would drop ship one directly from Benq. I told my friend about the projector and he ordered his on 1/24 (the day after me!) His shipped within a couple hours! WTF? ProjectorPeople called me this morning and informed me that Benq is completely out of stock and do not have an estimate on when they will be available for drop ship. Its likely going to be several weeks. My buddies shipped because when he ordered they happened to have a couple in stock. Mine was already in the "drop ship" queue. I hate getting burned by poor timing. Looks like this thing is going to be in short supply for a while.



Visual Apex shows that it is in stock. Comes with a dust cover and the Disney WOW calibration disc. Maybe they can get one to you before they run out.

http://www.visualapex.com/BenQ/projector-specifications.asp?for-the=W1070


----------



## rwestley

If you decide to wait you will get the latest production with updated firmware.


----------



## Andreafletcher

Does anyone know offhand if the w-1070 comes with mount screws, or do I need to go out a buy a few?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Andreafletcher*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1650#post_22878500
> 
> 
> Does anyone know offhand if the w-1070 comes with mount screws, or do I need to go out a buy a few?



The projector does not come with screws but most universal mounts have various sizes in the box.


----------



## Keith AP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkus*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1650#post_22878198
> 
> 
> Arg... Life is so unfair! Ordered a W1070 from ProjectorPeople on 1/23. Got a call back right away saying that they didn't have any in stock but would drop ship one directly from Benq. I told my friend about the projector and he ordered his on 1/24 (the day after me!) His shipped within a couple hours! WTF? ProjectorPeople called me this morning and informed me that Benq is completely out of stock and do not have an estimate on when they will be available for drop ship. Its likely going to be several weeks. My buddies shipped because when he ordered they happened to have a couple in stock. Mine was already in the "drop ship" queue. I hate getting burned by poor timing. Looks like this thing is going to be in short supply for a while.



Don't despair yet. I ordered 1/23 and just received ship confirmation and invoice.


----------



## Andreafletcher

Ya, was just wondering, trying save a few buck so grabbed http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002OT4RZE/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00 and just going to drill the 3 holes through the plate and mount it upside down, high up on wall behind seating. Don't suppose anyone has the size number for screws?


----------



## levy07

Thought I read on a site that it works with Nvidia but I could be wrong. So is the 144hz equal to 24fps per eye? Thanks.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levy07*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1650#post_22878710
> 
> 
> Thought I read on a site that it works with Nvidia but I could be wrong. So is the 144hz equal to 24fps per eye? Thanks.



I am guessing that it would work with video games and Nvidia glasses. If the glasses are not 144kz it will not work with Blu-Ray players.


----------



## Keith AP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Andreafletcher*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1650#post_22878680
> 
> 
> Ya, was just wondering, trying save a few buck so grabbed http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002OT4RZE/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00 and just going to drill the 3 holes through the plate and mount it upside down, high up on wall behind seating. Don't suppose anyone has the size number for screws?



Manual states:

Ceiling mount screws:

M4 (Max L = 25 mm; Min L= 20 mm)


From the diagram, it looks like three screws are needed.


----------



## Greg Flowers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Solarbeat*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1650#post_22878090
> 
> 
> I've got to be missing something... or maybe it's just unsuitable for my setup... here's what Benq shows:



Ranger is correct. If you want the top of your screen to be 1' 11" below the ceiling, the lens of the W1070 will need to be between 1' 4'' and 1' 9" below the ceiling. So unless you are very tall I don't see the problem. If it is mounted over a couch or chair then it would be even less problematic. I personally like my screen a little higher than yours.


----------



## Sir_Q




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbpj*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1650#post_22878366
> 
> 
> Visual Apex shows that it is in stock. Comes with a dust cover and the Disney WOW calibration disc. Maybe they can get one to you before they run out.
> 
> http://www.visualapex.com/BenQ/projector-specifications.asp?for-the=W1070



They drop ship from BenQ also. Ordered mine Monday and it arrived today. Build date of December 2012.


----------



## empinball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sir_Q*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1650#post_22879449
> 
> 
> They drop ship from BenQ also. Ordered mine Monday and it arrived today. Build date of December 2012.



WTF!!! I ordered last Friday night from Vapex after close of business. Fedex tracking shows order info was received at 6:00 A.M. on Wednesday....no departure scan or location updates at all.







Everything else I ordered from Vapex shipped on Tuesday and the screen will arrive from Chicago on Monday.


----------



## TrickMcKaha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *accordex*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1620#post_22877759
> 
> 
> So guys...those of you that use this with a htpc. Do you just set your desktop resolution to 1080p 24 or 60 (which one?) Or do you switch it back and fourth to 24 while watching a movie?



With my different projector - applies to every 1080p projector - if you use PowerDvd 10 or greater, that media player switches your resolution for you. I keep my PC desktop running at 1080p 60 hz which is usually the "native"resolution for PC but whenever I play a movie, even a 3D movie, PowerDvd takes over and at most for a 3D movie I just have to click on that 3D icon and it takes care of the rest. It plays at 1080p 24fps. Once the movie is over, my desktop returns to the 1080p 60fps which is much better for mouse movement etc.


If you want to play a 3D video at 720p 60fps, then you would have to set your desktop to that first and then play the video in, say, stereoscopic player, but that is an advanced technique for 3D videos with fast motion, and would not be relevant to BlyRay playback.


If you use a different media player thanPowerDvd, then, we'll, I'm not sure. but for that one, you can keep your desktop to native mode, 1080p 60 and let it handle the switch to 24 fps for you.


----------



## Skylinestar

W1080ST chinese review:
http://it.21cn.com/prnews/a/2013/0109/06/20191782.shtml 


Please look at page 5 of the review. Does W1070 have the same focusing problem?


----------



## mekret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1650#post_22880689
> 
> 
> W1080ST chinese review:
> http://it.21cn.com/prnews/a/2013/0109/06/20191782.shtml
> 
> 
> Please look at page 5 of the review. Does W1070 have the same focusing problem?



Should probably put a nsfw tag on that


----------



## yyy484




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1650#post_22880689
> 
> 
> W1080ST chinese review:
> http://it.21cn.com/prnews/a/2013/0109/06/20191782.shtml
> 
> 
> Please look at page 5 of the review. Does W1070 have the same focusing problem?


 EN W1080ST chinese review 
Code:


Code:


[CODE]The short-throw projector convergence problems, business education short-throw projector, home short focal difficult to avoid.

[/CODE]


----------



## rwestley

I have checked the focus on the 1070 and it is excellent with a very sharp picture. I think the focus issue may have something to do with the short throw on the ST model. The focus and zoom controls are, however, not that smooth so one has to be careful when making adjustments. It may take a little longer than projectors with more refined adjustments.


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1650#post_22881308
> 
> 
> I have checked the focus on the 1070 and it is excellent with a very sharp picture. I think the focus issue may have something to do with the short throw on the ST model. The focus and zoom controls are, however, not that smooth so one has to be careful when making adjustments. It may take a little longer than projectors with more refined adjustments.



The focus on the W1070 coming from looks like a small cheap lens is astounding. The optics are obviously high quality - and the lens is well matched to this projector.


I don't mind the stiff focus and loose zoom. Since, once I have established zoom and focus I can leave it alone. The ONLY problem I foresee is having to constantly refocus - since the little string-attached lens cap fits directly onto the lens itself which you can't help turning slightly (causing defocusing) each time the cap is removed and replaced. The Epson units use a lens cap too - but their design is smarter. With the Epson's, the lens cap is placed in the recess that houses the lens - but doesn't touch it directly. It covers the entire lens area, so that using the cap doesn't make contact with the lens directly - thus it doesn't disturb the good focus you've established. Having said this, it's a small complaint considering how good the optics are and how good things are in general.


Ian


----------



## Bsims2719

I'm thinking about buying this projector. Is there any issue with the firmware? I think I read in earlier posts that it can only be updated by the factor. Is this correct??


----------



## Thunder_God_Thor

Im having a problem getting the projector centred to the screen after ceiling mounting it. I mounted it in the distance range recommended by many calculators online including BenQ's and others. But the image just wont match up horizontally regardless of how much I zoom in or out... what gives? This is my first projector so I may have mounted it incorrectly but as I understand it the centre of the lens of needs to be exactly at the centre of the screen horizontally, yes? So for example I have a 92" 16:9 screen which is basically 80" wide. So if I mount the projector where the centre of the lens is at 40" horizontally lined up with the screen I should have a perfectly centred image horizontally, yes?


Issue is Im out by a lot at the moment horizontally (like 6-7") and I dont think I mounted it that incorrectly... Perhaps its a setting in the PJ or something? I have it at auto aspect ratio.


Any help is appreciated...


----------



## AaronPSU79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thunder_God_Thor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1650#post_22882885
> 
> Im having a problem getting the projector centred to the screen after ceiling mounting it. I mounted it in the distance range recommended by many calculators online including BenQ's and others. But the image just wont match up horizontally regardless of how much I zoom in or out... what gives? This is my first projector so I may have mounted it incorrectly but as I understand it the centre of the lens of needs to be exactly at the centre of the screen horizontally, yes? So for example I have a 92" 16:9 screen which is basically 80" wide. So if I mount the projector where the centre of the lens is at 40" horizontally lined up with the screen I should have a perfectly centred image horizontally, yes?
> 
> 
> Issue is Im out by a lot at the moment horizontally (like 6-7") and I dont think I mounted it that incorrectly... Perhaps its a setting in the PJ or something? I have it at auto aspect ratio.
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated...



If I understand your problem correctly just rotate the body of the projector until the image is in the right place.


----------



## Thunder_God_Thor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AaronPSU79*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1650#post_22883232
> 
> 
> If I understand your problem correctly just rotate the body of the projector until the image is in the right place.



wont that make the image then uneven and create keystone problems? I thought the idea was to have the projector as straight on parallel as possible to the screen.


Still looking for a suggestion to my problem below if anyone can help, please...


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thunder_God_Thor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1650#post_22882885
> 
> Im having a problem getting the projector centred to the screen after ceiling mounting it. I mounted it in the distance range recommended by many calculators online including BenQ's and others. But the image just wont match up horizontally regardless of how much I zoom in or out... what gives? This is my first projector so I may have mounted it incorrectly but as I understand it the centre of the lens of needs to be exactly at the centre of the screen horizontally, yes? So for example I have a 92" 16:9 screen which is basically 80" wide. So if I mount the projector where the centre of the lens is at 40" horizontally lined up with the screen I should have a perfectly centred image horizontally, yes?
> 
> 
> Issue is Im out by a lot at the moment horizontally (like 6-7") and I dont think I mounted it that incorrectly... Perhaps its a setting in the PJ or something? I have it at auto aspect ratio.
> 
> When I move the projector lens about 6" left of the centre of the screen the image then seems to be correctly displaying at-least horizontally.... does that seem right? I thought the idea was to have the centre of the lens exactly centre with the screen to get the image correct horizontally...
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated...


----------



## AaronPSU79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thunder_God_Thor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1680#post_22883560
> 
> 
> wont that make the image then uneven and create keystone problems? I thought the idea was to have the projector as straight on parallel as possible to the screen.
> 
> 
> Still looking for a suggestion to my problem below if anyone can help, please...



How do you know you don't have keystone problems now? Have you checked? Rotate the projector until the image is where you want it, then check the image using some of the calibration features. If the image is stretched or skewed and you cannot compensate for it using the built in adjustments then you will have to reposition the projector. Typically yes, the projector will be in the center of the screen and perpendicular to it. How did you make sure you are in the exact center? Maybe your wall isn't straight and it threw your measurements off. Sometimes people just use a tape measure and more or less eyeball things and hope it's good enough.


----------



## macster2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thunder_God_Thor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1680#post_22883560
> 
> 
> wont that make the image then uneven and create keystone problems? I thought the idea was to have the projector as straight on parallel as possible to the screen.
> 
> 
> Still looking for a suggestion to my problem below if anyone can help, please...



Mmmm, that's strange. I demo'd a w1070 and the centre of the lens was in line with the centre of the screen - the top and bottom of the projected image were both totally straight i.e. no sign of horizontal keystone. It's a longshot, but maybe your screen isn't totally parallel to the projector??


----------



## macster2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *macster2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1680#post_22883898
> 
> 
> Mmmm, that's strange. I demo'd a w1070 and the centre of the lens was in line with the centre of the screen - the top and bottom of the projected image were both totally straight i.e. no sign of horizontal keystone. It's a longshot, but maybe your screen isn't totally parallel to the projector??



I see while I was typing my response Aaron replied in a similar way. I'd agree with all he had to say. It does sound like perhaps your measurements are slightly out. If the wall you're measuring from isn't totally straight and/or the screen isn't totally parallel to the projector and/or your measurements aren't totally spot on then you may well see some horizontal keystoning (6 or 7" does seem extreme though). Hope this helps


----------



## JackB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *macster2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1680#post_22883944
> 
> 
> I see while I was typing my response Aaron replied in a similar way. I'd agree with all he had to say. It does sound like perhaps your measurements are slightly out. If the wall you're measuring from isn't totally straight and/or the screen isn't totally parallel to the projector and/or your measurements aren't totally spot on then you may well see some horizontal keystoning (6 or 7" does seem extreme though). Hope this helps



This brings up an interesting point. For you engineers out there how would you apply geometry principles in a practical manner to determine the exact center. Because of crooked walls you can't always depend on measuring the distance from one of the sidewalls both at the screen location and the projector location.


----------



## Thunder_God_Thor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AaronPSU79*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1680#post_22883889
> 
> 
> How do you know you don't have keystone problems now? Have you checked? Rotate the projector until the image is where you want it, then check the image using some of the calibration features. If the image is stretched or skewed and you cannot compensate for it using the built in adjustments then you will have to reposition the projector. Typically yes, the projector will be in the center of the screen and perpendicular to it. How did you make sure you are in the exact center? Maybe your wall isn't straight and it threw your measurements off. Sometimes people just use a tape measure and more or less eyeball things and hope it's good enough.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *macster2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1680#post_22883898
> 
> 
> Mmmm, that's strange. I demo'd a w1070 and the centre of the lens was in line with the centre of the screen - the top and bottom of the projected image were both totally straight i.e. no sign of horizontal keystone. It's a longshot, but maybe your screen isn't totally parallel to the projector??





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *macster2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1680#post_22883944
> 
> 
> I see while I was typing my response Aaron replied in a similar way. I'd agree with all he had to say. It does sound like perhaps your measurements are slightly out. If the wall you're measuring from isn't totally straight and/or the screen isn't totally parallel to the projector and/or your measurements aren't totally spot on then you may well see some horizontal keystoning (6 or 7" does seem extreme though). Hope this helps



^^^ alrighty then it sounds like a plan. I will rotate the PJ and use the test screen pattern in the menu to see what happens. I basically used a tape measure and a laser to make sure i was in exact centre. Its very possible I got this whole thing wrong somehow...


Thanks for posting Aaron & macster. Will report back later today what happens with your guys suggestions.


----------



## prfssr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackB*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1680#post_22883957
> 
> 
> This brings up an interesting point. For you engineers out there how would you apply geometry principles in a practical manner to determine the exact center. Because of crooked walls you can't always depend on measuring the distance from one of the sidewalls both at the screen location and the projector location.



You might buy a carpenter's square of some sort, if you don't already have one, and line up a pocket laser pointer (or similar; maybe even a beamy flashlight will do) against the square, from the center position of the screen, against the wall the screen is mounted (assuming it's parallel to that wall; if not, adjust accordingly, maybe try to hold square and pointer against plane of screen), and find the spot on the back wall or ceiling that it points to.


----------



## safe bobo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TrickMcKaha*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1650#post_22880373
> 
> 
> With my different projector - applies to every 1080p projector - if you use PowerDvd 10 or greater, that media player switches your resolution for you. I keep my PC desktop running at 1080p 60 hz which is usually the "native"resolution for PC but whenever I play a movie, even a 3D movie, PowerDvd takes over and at most for a 3D movie I just have to click on that 3D icon and it takes care of the rest. It plays at 1080p 24fps. Once the movie is over, my desktop returns to the 1080p 60fps which is much better for mouse movement etc.
> 
> 
> If you want to play a 3D video at 720p 60fps, then you would have to set your desktop to that first and then play the video in, say, stereoscopic player, but that is an advanced technique for 3D videos with fast motion, and would not be relevant to BlyRay playback.
> 
> 
> If you use a different media player thanPowerDvd, then, we'll, I'm not sure. but for that one, you can keep your desktop to native mode, 1080p 60 and let it handle the switch to 24 fps for you.



I'm using splayer as my main media player...but I tried switching the desktop resolution to 24hz. Yes the mouse scrolling around looks very choppy....and when watching movies......I don't know...but if feels as though since it's running at 24hz the rainbow effect seems easier to notice....is that possible? Also, I don't see things running any smoother....more choppy/ Not much experience with this....



Oh, I dled that smoothvideo projector player thing....the video thing that does frame interpolation.....What's a really good and common video that I can use for reference to see it's doing more good than with just leaving it as a default......the w1070 already motion pretty good to me. Was I supposed to download the 32mb file or the smaller one?


I dled the bigger one and it asked me if I wanted to install like 5-6 different apps...I also chose to install reclock....then when I played a video off splayer it asked me if I wanted to play it with reclock.


----------



## AaronPSU79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackB*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1680#post_22883957
> 
> 
> This brings up an interesting point. For you engineers out there how would you apply geometry principles in a practical manner to determine the exact center. Because of crooked walls you can't always depend on measuring the distance from one of the sidewalls both at the screen location and the projector location.



I am an engineer







If I were going to do it I would measure out a triangle. Let's say you have a 100" screen and you want to put your projector 12' from the screen. So if you imagine a triangle going from the lens horizontally to the middle of the screen to the side of the screen and back to the pj.


So you would take half the screen width and square it, then take the distance to the screen and square it. Add that together and take the square root. In this case lets say my screen is 87" wide, so it would be [(87/2)^2+144^2]^.5=150.4"


That number should be the horizontal distance from your lens to the edge of the screen. If your screen is below this you would have to project up to where the edge would be.


If it were off a quarter inch or something I wouldnt be too worried, but if it was like an inch out there's something wrong.


----------



## Nambit

Looks like the W1070 made it to the top of the Projector Central's "Top-10" list for most popular:
http://www.projectorcentral.com/home-theater-multimedia-projectors.htm 


Not bad for a projector recently released.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nambit*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1680#post_22884131
> 
> 
> Looks like the W1070 made it to the top of the Projector Central's "Top-10" list for most popular:
> http://www.projectorcentral.com/home-theater-multimedia-projectors.htm
> 
> 
> Not bad for a projector recently released.




Note, street price is $899. Do not pay a penny more.


----------



## evloier

Can any owner please confirm if this BenQ W1070 has access to a "service menu" like you do with BenQ W7000, where you can adjust the brightness all the way down (to almost completely dark/black)?


Or, in the normal user menu, when the brightness is set to 0, can it go really dark/black which you can barely see anything in a dark room?


I'm about to buy this projector for computer use, but most DLPs are just too bright for long period of use, so lots of brightness adjustment freedom is preferred.


Thanks.


----------



## safe bobo

You can probrably turn down the brightness to 0 and it can be really dark.......theres an ISF menu.....which allows u access to all these little tweaks so it can be ISF calibrated.....Yah it's bright...but I'd say in a good way.


----------



## safe bobo

Hey, I was just reading back on one of the review of the w1070 posted a while back....and I went back to check the suggested calibration settings......I know that something here has been edited...It's different from before. Some text is missing and the calibration settings they suggest is a bit different too....
http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/w1070/calibration.php I have those calibrated settings saved on my user1 but I wouldn't want it to disappear.


I haven't tried this yet. http://www.projectorcentral.com/benq_w1070_3d_home_video_projector_review.htm?page=Performance But I will..


----------



## kraine

Try those settings :


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *worf*
> 
> Voici mes valeurs RVB calibrées
> 
> 
> GR : 105
> 
> GV : 100
> 
> GB : 104
> 
> DR : 255
> 
> DV : 256
> 
> DB : 254
> 
> 
> choix de gamma 2.2
> 
> 
> luminosité : 48
> 
> contraste : 47
> 
> Brilliant color : off
> 
> Mode lampe bas
> 
> 
> Sauvegarde dans le menu USER 2 sur base préset cinéma


 http://www.cinetson.org/phpBB3/projecteurs-f2/topic-des-possesseurs-benq-w1070-reglages-calib-t36708-45.html 


and the results are here :

http://www.cinetson.org/phpBB3/projecteurs-f2/topic-des-possesseurs-benq-w1070-reglages-calib-t36708-60.html


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *safe bobo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1680#post_22884694
> 
> 
> You can probrably turn down the brightness to 0 and it can be really dark.......theres an ISF menu.....which allows u access to all these little tweaks so it can be ISF calibrated.....Yah it's bright...but I'd say in a good way.



This does not work. The w1070 has no IRIS so it cannot do what the w7000 can do and darken the image with an IRIS. You will need an ND filter to do this.


----------



## johnsmith808

I wonder why they won't make a setting to fine tune the lamp brightness. Why only high and low? Why not at least have 1-10?


----------



## sketch660




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dougri*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1590#post_22875122
> 
> 
> Don't know if this has been mentioned... w1070 now listed for preorder on the Fry's Electronics site... $999... would love to see this for a few hundred less in a weekly ad in time for March Madness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: the w1080st is on there as well for $100 more



Any idea what the return policy is at Fry's? I wouldn't mind saving $50 over amazon if their an authorized reseller and have a decent return policy.


----------



## jsil

I was told at Fry's it's a 15% restocking fee. But I would double check with them just to my sure.


----------



## dougri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsil*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1680#post_22886281
> 
> 
> I was told at Fry's it's a 15% restocking fee. But I would double check with them just to my sure.



15 days, 15% unless defective. Strangely, everything I've returned to Fry's subject to a restocking fee has been defective... What are the odds


----------



## Solarbeat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sketch660*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1680#post_22886019
> 
> 
> Any idea what the return policy is at Fry's? I wouldn't mind saving $50 over amazon if their an authorized reseller and have a decent return policy.



Just curious - why not buy at VA for 899?


----------



## dougri

I


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Solarbeat*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1680#post_22886746
> 
> 
> Just curious - why not buy at VA for 899?


I'm assuming waiting for one of the in-store specials that would beat va.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dougri*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1680#post_22886827
> 
> 
> I
> 
> I'm assuming waiting for one of the in-store specials that would beat va.




The poster wanted to buy from Frys for $999, while both ProjectorCentral and VisualApex has it for $899.


----------



## dougri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1680#post_22886855
> 
> 
> The poster wanted to buy from Frys for $999, while both ProjectorCentral and VisualApex has it for $899.


I'm at a loss then, 'cause its only preorder at Fry's now anyway.


----------



## JackB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AaronPSU79*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1680#post_22884082
> 
> 
> I am an engineer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were going to do it I would measure out a triangle. Let's say you have a 100" screen and you want to put your projector 12' from the screen. So if you imagine a triangle going from the lens horizontally to the middle of the screen to the side of the screen and back to the pj.
> 
> 
> So you would take half the screen width and square it, then take the distance to the screen and square it. Add that together and take the square root. In this case lets say my screen is 87" wide, so it would be [(87/2)^2+144^2]^.5=150.4"
> 
> 
> That number should be the horizontal distance from your lens to the edge of the screen. If your screen is below this you would have to project up to where the edge would be.
> 
> 
> If it were off a quarter inch or something I wouldnt be too worried, but if it was like an inch out there's something wrong.



Good idea. Now the problem is to measure the distance from the lens to the screen middle and the screen edge accurately. The distance it too large for a tape to give you an accurate reading. Perhaps one of those laser measurers the appraiser use for measuring rooms. Because it's at an angle will the laser projected to the edge of the screen bounce back to the laser or off into nothingness?


----------



## sketch660




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dougri*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1680#post_22886978
> 
> 
> I'm at a loss then, 'cause its only preorder at Fry's now anyway.



I'm looking at preorder for the w1080st which isn't in stock anywhere until first week or so of February. If I was after the W1070, I would certainly go with VA. Fry's has it $50 less than Amazon but I'm not sure it would be worth it in case I have to return it as the fee would be 164.85. Could be an extra 114.85 (fee minus $50 savings) if something were to not work out.


----------



## Bacon13

If its all preorder at this point, I would think ordering straight from BenQ would get it to you the quickest.


----------



## Tom Monahan

I have a 40"x96" 2.40:1 scope screen and use the zoom method. The 16x9 size is 40"x71". Does anyone know if this projector will work in this setup? I don't know if this projector has enough zoom range. I'm looking to buy for use for 3D only.


Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Thunder_God_Thor

Hey all,


Im having a ton of issues trying to get the projector to display the image correctly onto the screen. It appears Im having keystone issues of the very frustrating variety. I have stood up there with the PJ on a ladder for hours and hours trying to get it exactly in line with the screen to no avail.... WIth the limited tools and capability I have I just dont know what to do anymore.


I have attached some pictures below of what's going on. Any help whatsoever in getting this lined up would just be awesome. I Appreciate any of you taking the time to read this in advance and helping me out.


Pictures here:


----------



## JoeBoy73

TGT...I had the exact same issues with my pro8200. It was one of the reasons why I sent it back. My installers did the best they could but ultimately, it was the lack of lens shift that was causing me all of my problems. One thing I did not try was using a pole extension. Have you tried this? My w1070 will be here next week and I'm getting nervous looking at your pics because it's bringing back bad memories Also can you take a pic of your projector mount on the ceiling? My previous mount was also part of the problem.


----------



## ered

Easy way to center your projector lens on ceiling relative to the screen:


1. Determine desired projection distance of your lens from screen using projector calculator.

2. Locate approximate mounting point on ceiling using projection distance measured from top center of your screen. You can use sidewall measurements to get an approximate screen center offset at the projection distance and mark on ceiling as the projection/lens point using pencil or tape. This is an approximate lens location since sidewalls may not be perpendicular to the screen wall.

3. Now use a tape measure and measure from top left corner of screen to marked projection point. Record this distance, while using the extended tape as a string radius to generate a circular arc while holding a pencil to scribe an arc of about 4 inches around the projection point.

4. Now place the tape at top right corner of screen and scribe another arc using the distance recorded in step 3. Where the arcs intersect is a point perpendicular to the screen and at the screen midway point. Just make sure that the arc intersection point is inside the lens focus distance for the projector.

5. If the projector lens is offset from the ceiling mount base, then offset the ceiling mount base by that offset distance to get the projector lens at the intersection of the two arcs.


Good luck!


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *accordex*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1620#post_22877879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scotty144*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1620#post_22876744
> 
> 
> It will not play from my popcorn hour media player, but my Himedia player converts sbs to frame packing and works flawlessly with sbs files.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this...people saying it won't play them but if they use a 3d media player box it will... Well what is that box doing that the PC can't? Nothing right? Just have to use windvd/total media/ or other software that will convert it to frame packing...
> 
> Am I understanding that right?
Click to expand...


I tried a 3d SBS bluray rip tonight just to try out of curiosity (I buy all my Blurays, don't worry), and to get 1080p / SBS mkvs to play I had to run TMT 5 + set my videocard to 1080i output. Then the projector's 3D button worked and allowed me to set side-by-side. Jeez, it would be nice if their next one could..you know...auto detect side by side or frame packed or top down 3D content. I'm crossing my fingers that a firmware update might be able to do that. But I didn't like the quality of 1080i SBS rips compared to 24hz frame packed. Just looked choppy and not as good. And I'm a huge fan of smooth video.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1620#post_22876485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1620#post_22876427
> 
> 
> Mini-update : I'm had this projector almost two months now and not had a single problem with it. 372 hours on-time according to the menu. I've been trying to sell my plasma because it's collecting dust over there. Poor guy.
> 
> 
> Gonna order some anamorphic prism lenses to experiment with that in a month or two. Everyone reading this thread should probably be convinced by now this is the sleeper hit of 2012/2013 in the budget arena.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting this. As much as I love the images from this unit, the only thing to me that remains unknown is reliability. With my unit on its way from Best Buy, it's good to know that you've been giving the W1070 a good work out without issue! Aside from making pretty pictures, it sounds like it's a good little work horse too! I've always used my projectors for a movie once or twice a week - not wanting to put too much wear-and-tear on them.
> 
> 
> Ian
Click to expand...


You're welcome, man this PJ is a real trooper. It only shut down from overheating once on me, and that was my fault for accidentally blocking one of the exhaust vents. But it handled it like a champ and waited till it was properly cool before even trying to turn back on. I figure if I got 400 hours in two months of super heavy + nonstop holiday usage, and 6000 hours is the lamp life of Smart Eco, I can assume that 30 months is a good time to buy another 200 dollar replacement bulb. This is the little projector that could. I'm glad about the performance, but REALLY glad about the reliability. I am using and abusing it daily and nightly. Can't wait to see what it looks like when I set it up with a proper screen and wide angle lens and get it calibrated and all that good stuff.


----------



## coderguy

A projector that can do all this has been the dream of many in this forum for years since 3D came out (especially the sub 1.5k budget guys).

Truly an amazing projector at a great price...


----------



## Thunder_God_Thor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1680#post_22888859
> 
> 
> TGT...I had the exact same issues with my pro8200. It was one of the reasons why I sent it back. My installers did the best they could but ultimately, it was the lack of lens shift that was causing me all of my problems. One thing I did not try was using a pole extension. Have you tried this? My w1070 will be here next week and I'm getting nervous looking at your pics because it's bringing back bad memories Also can you take a pic of your projector mount on the ceiling? My previous mount was also part of the problem.



Hey JoeBoy... you have no idea what a nightmare its been trying to get this aligned with the screen. I consider myself a decent DIY'er but man apparently Im not cut out for doing a PJ/Screen setup. Im at a point where I think Im ready to give up. I have a projector mount that allows plenty of space for the projector to move vertically so thats not the issue at all. I have measured, and then measured some more and nothing seems to work. My PJ mount allows the PJ to rock forward and side to side, tried everything I could. Lasers, tape measures, meter sticks, plumbobs, etc. It just wont align with the screen. The projector is freaking A M A Z I N G (seriously)... BUT I just cant get it setup properly.







Not sure how to fix that funky keystoning Im getting. I guess Im just an inept PJ/Screen installer.


I took a quick pic of my PJ mount for you, sorry about the bad picture...


----------



## dzenc

Are you sure the screen is actually flat - i.e. that it's perfecly parallel to the projector lens (without any bending)? Because -- looking at the photo you posted -- from the way that the image is projected on the screen, it looks like the screen itself could be bending. Maybe the wall you placed it on is not flat? If so, that would explain why moving the projector isn't able to solve the problem...


----------



## Thunder_God_Thor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzenc*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1710#post_22889179
> 
> 
> Are you sure the screen is actually flat - i.e. that it's perfecly parallel to the projector lens (without any bending)? Because -- looking at the photo you posted -- from the way that the image is projected on the screen, it looks like the screen itself could be bending. Maybe the wall you placed it on is not flat? If so, that would explain why moving the projector isn't able to solve the problem...



Certainly worth looking into I suppose. I did check earlier and the screen (to me) appears flat. I guess I could move the screen around a little off the wall and see what happens to projected image tomorrow when I have some time. Thanks for the suggestion. Appreciate the post dzenc.


----------



## coderguy

I would try to mount the projector on a small box near the floor temporarily for testing, get it level that way first and see if any adjustments make it correct with the screen, then try again on the ceiling after doing so. Also, you should be using a test pattern while doing the mounting, you need to be displaying a grid pattern or something similar on the projector so you can see the mis-alignment exactly in terms of a projected grid. You can use a pattern from the AVS Rec709 test disk or from the Benq service menu (it most likely has a grid, the w7000 does).


Do both those (floor + image of grid projection), and that should help you get out the unwanted variables in case you need to make screen adjustments. I always do both those steps before ceiling mounting, because if you can get the image correct from the floor onto the screen, then chances are you can also get it the same way from the ceiling.


----------



## Thunder_God_Thor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1710#post_22889277
> 
> 
> I would try to mount the projector on a small box near the floor temporarily for testing, get it level that way first and see if any adjustments make it correct with the screen, then try again on the ceiling after doing so. Also, you should be using a test pattern while doing the mounting, you need to be displaying a grid pattern or something similar on the projector so you can see the mis-alignment exactly in terms of a projected grid. You can use a pattern from the AVS Rec709 test disk or from the Benq service menu (it most likely has a grid, the w7000 does).
> 
> 
> Do both those (floor + image of grid projection), and that should help you get out the unwanted variables in case you need to make screen adjustments. I always do both those steps before ceiling mounting, because if you can get the image correct from the floor onto the screen, then chances are you can also get it the same way from the ceiling.



Okay I will be doing those tomorrow then for sure. Thanks for the post coderguy. The BenQ does indeed have a test pattern grid in the menu. Will report back tomorrow how this goes. Really just want to get it all worked out and enjoy the projector!


----------



## rwestley

This is the mount that worked for me. It has many adjustments and make things easier even though the projector does not have a lens shift. I have an 8' ceiling and mounted the projector about 9 feet from the screen for about a 90 inch pic.

http://www.amazon.com/Mustang-Profile-Projector-Mount-MV-PROJSP-FLAT-B/dp/B000F5NFTS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1359378990&sr=8-1&keywords=mustang+projector+mount


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1710#post_22889599
> 
> 
> This is the mount that worked for me. It has many adjustments and make things easier even though the projector does not have a lens shift. I have an 8' ceiling and mounted the projector about 9 feet from the screen for about a 90 inch pic.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mustang-Profile-Projector-Mount-MV-PROJSP-FLAT-B/dp/B000F5NFTS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1359378990&sr=8-1&keywords=mustang+projector+mount






Look exactly like this one I am using.


http://www.amazon.com/Atdec-TH-WH-PJ-FM-Telehook-Universal-Projector/dp/B000BSFY48/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1359384681&sr=1-2&keywords=atdec+projector+mount


----------



## cosmickc

Hi folks! I'm so confused. I hope you can help me? I've read this and other threads that says "Any DLP-Link glasses will work." But then I read that "only 144hz glasses work and not 120hz." I have a sony 3D blu-ray player that I will be hooking up to this projector. Which 3D glasses can/should I buy? I don't want to spend, hopefully, more than $50.00 a pair.


Thanks


----------



## Ranger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cosmickc*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1710#post_22890209
> 
> 
> Hi folks! I'm so confused. I hope you can help me? I've read this and other threads that says "Any DLP-Link glasses will work." But then I read that "only 144hz glasses work and not 120hz." I have a sony 3D blu-ray player that I will be hooking up to this projector. Which 3D glasses can/should I buy? I don't want to spend, hopefully, more than $50.00 a pair.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I was just going to post this question. Since a bunch of us got the W1070 last week from VA and PP, what 3D glasses is everyone planning on getting ? BenQ, Sainsonic, TrueDepth, etc ?


----------



## Elix

 http://www.avsforum.com/t/1448720/benq-w1070-144hz-compatible-dlp-link-3d-glasses


----------



## matrix_dot_ca




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1620#post_22876481
> 
> 
> The version on the box has nothing to do with the firmware on the unit. I am guessing that the Nov version has Firmware 103. The Oct build had 102. The Dec build has 103 or possibly 104. It is really easy to update the firmware with a serial null cable the problem is that Benq will not let the user do it. We should all call Benq and demand that they allow user upgrades.



So i got the PJ with firmware 1.02. Since we cannot update it, how can we go updating it? Bring it back to Benq? Seems like a hassle. Though i don't see any issues with my PJ.


----------



## Bacon13

I just had a very irritating chat with a BenQ rep. I am interested in the W1080ST so I've been following this thread since it and the W1070 are virtually the same except for the short throw lens on the ST. I asked the rep if the W1080ST would ship with all the firmware updates of the W1070 as there were a few bugs with it when it initally shipped. There reply was "this is a new model. There are no bugs". The rep then proceeded to tell me that I should read the specs and then I would see that the 1070 and 1080ST were completely different. As I paused a moment to gather my thoughts, I was disconnected from the chat.


Why do I get the feeling I know more about the products than the company rep?


Anyway, just venting...


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matrix_dot_ca*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1710#post_22890617
> 
> 
> So i got the PJ with firmware 1.02. Since we cannot update it, how can we go updating it? Bring it back to Benq? Seems like a hassle. Though i don't see any issues with my PJ.



I also have 102. I spoke to Benq several times and the only way to get the update at this point is to sent it back to Calif. It is a hassle and I do hope that they eventually change this. I have all the cables and equipment necessary to do it and I have done hundreds of firmware updates but they still will not let me do it. Regarding the differences in firmware. 103. Fixed a flicker issue some were having and 104 fixed a fan issue. I am going to wait a few months to see if any other issues develop before sending it in. I suggest that others do the same. I should also point out that the problems mentioned were not on all units.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cosmickc*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1710#post_22890209
> 
> 
> Hi folks! I'm so confused. I hope you can help me? I've read this and other threads that says "Any DLP-Link glasses will work." But then I read that "only 144hz glasses work and not 120hz." I have a sony 3D blu-ray player that I will be hooking up to this projector. Which 3D glasses can/should I buy? I don't want to spend, hopefully, more than $50.00 a pair.
> 
> 
> Thanks



You must get 144KZ glasses. SanSonic are the least expensive at about $25 each on Ebay. Make sure you get them from a US suppliers stock.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1710#post_22889942
> 
> 
> Look exactly like this one I am using.
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Atdec-TH-WH-PJ-FM-Telehook-Universal-Projector/dp/B000BSFY48/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1359384681&sr=1-2&keywords=atdec+projector+mount



It is probably the same mount though mine is black and cost a few dollars less.


----------



## ered

TrueDepth 3D DLP Link glasses and problems:

I reported earlier after a brief viewing session that these glasses worked well using a 3D BluRay movie. After more extensive testing, I discovered some occasional flickering instabilities, some lens blacking out, and some synching problems as I changed Direct TV 3D channels. In addition, I experienced headaches, and depth perception problems that are difficult to explain, but may make the movie unwatchable. I believe the engineers need some more time with their glasses.


I used earlier version True Depth 3D glasses with my Optoma 3300 without fail...really excellent. And their customer support is excellent. I am sure they will get these problems fixed, but must return mine at the present.


----------



## cosmickc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1710#post_22890893
> 
> 
> You must get 144KZ glasses. SanSonic are the least expensive at about $25 each on Ebay. Make sure you get them from a US suppliers stock.



Thanks! Just ordered a pair


Here's the ebay link: $24.99 includes shipping here in US. http://www.ebay.com/itm/SainSonic-144Hz-for-BenQ-3D-DLP-Link-Ready-Projector-IR-Active-Shutter-Glasses-/251220658740?pt=US_Video_Glasses&hash=item3a7deb0a34


----------



## TLJester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cosmickc*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1710#post_22891707
> 
> 
> Thanks! Just ordered a pair
> 
> 
> Here's the ebay link: $24.99 includes shipping here in US. http://www.ebay.com/itm/SainSonic-144Hz-for-BenQ-3D-DLP-Link-Ready-Projector-IR-Active-Shutter-Glasses-/251220658740?pt=US_Video_Glasses&hash=item3a7deb0a34



Anyone tried these by Okeba, or heard if they are any good?
http://www.amazon.com/Ultralight-Rechargeable-Projector-Viewsonic-Mitsubishi/dp/B00AASENXC/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1359410064&sr=8-8&keywords=dlp+link+glasses 


User review states that they work with the Benq w1070


----------



## Singh007

I have just received my second projector from Future Shop. This one has the same problem as the first one. Can anybody else confirm this: when I use zoom to fill the screen perfectly, and then I begin focusing, does the zoom move in and out while focusing?


In other words... When you are moving the focus wheel, does the projected image size stay the same, or does it move in and out a few inches? I have never seen this in any other pj before.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TLJester*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1710#post_22892186
> 
> 
> Anyone tried these by Okeba, or heard if they are any good?
> http://www.amazon.com/Ultralight-Rechargeable-Projector-Viewsonic-Mitsubishi/dp/B00AASENXC/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1359410064&sr=8-8&keywords=dlp+link+glasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> User review states that they work with the Benq w1070



I have tried these and while they list them as 120kz they are actually 144kz and work ok. I think the SanSonic are a little more comfortable. I am waiting for the Advance 3 DLP 144 glasses coming out soon. I tried the 120KZ Advanced and they would not work but they seem really well made and were very comfortable. I was told that the 144k versions will be available in about a month for about $50.


----------



## Thunder_God_Thor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Singh007*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1710#post_22892357
> 
> 
> I have just received my second projector from Future Shop. This one has the same problem as the first one. Can anybody else confirm this: when I use zoom to fill the screen perfectly, and then I begin focusing, does the zoom move in and out while focusing?
> 
> 
> In other words... When you are moving the focus wheel, does the projected image size stay the same, or does it move in and out a few inches? I have never seen this in any other pj before.



I can confirm this does indeed happen. Seems to be a normal and small annoyance with this PJ I guess in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thunder_God_Thor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1710#post_22892385
> 
> 
> I can confirm this does indeed happen. Seems to be a normal and small annoyance with this PJ I guess in the grand scheme of things.



I can confirm the same.


----------



## Greg Flowers

Yeah mine does that too. I don't see the big deal. I just zoomed a little and focused a little until I got the size dialed in while keeping the focus relatively close the entire time. Took like one extra minute. I can understand it seeming a little weird but I didn't even remember I had to do it that way until people brought it up. Once its dialed in you shouldn't have to mess with it much.


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Singh007*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1710#post_22892357
> 
> 
> I have just received my second projector from Future Shop. This one has the same problem as the first one. Can anybody else confirm this: when I use zoom to fill the screen perfectly, and then I begin focusing, does the zoom move in and out while focusing?
> 
> 
> In other words... When you are moving the focus wheel, does the projected image size stay the same, or does it move in and out a few inches? I have never seen this in any other pj before.



Mine seems fine. If, however, I zoom to the black mask at the L. and R. side of the screen and the image is soft - and then I go to make it sharper by focusing, the image will "shrink" slightly. This is the same effect ("breathing") I've seen with a lot of projector optics - and older film projectors too. I don't have any issue that relates to how the zoom works with focus.


Hope this helps.


Ian


----------



## Singh007

Thanks for checking guys. I called Benq before I ordered a 2nd one, and the guy on the phone told me that it shouldn't be doing that. That was the reason i did an exchange. Oh well...and I still got a 1.02 Nov build. Was hoping for a newer one. Also, my box seemed like it has seen better days, a few minor bangs here and there, and scratches etc...kind of weird..looked like an old box sitting in a garage for like 20 years.


----------



## elmermccurdy

Hi, everyone --


New forum member here. I just received my W1070 today (bought from VA), and after testing was disturbed to find that the fan didn't run more than about 5 seconds after I shut it down. It's supposed to run for 2 minutes, right? I ran it through a couple of couple of on/off cycles to check -- have I now damaged my projector? I'm on firmware version 1.03. Is this the fan issue that 1.04 fixes? Should I not use my projector until it's fixed? I'm more than a little annoyed by this -- the projector was shipped directly from BenQ, so I naturally assumed the firmware would be up to date, and I'm now faced with having to turn around and ship it right back without even getting to use it, and wait potentially weeks for the update.


----------



## jgrose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmermccurdy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1710#post_22893978
> 
> 
> Hi, everyone --
> 
> 
> New forum member here. I just received my W1070 today, and after testing was disturbed to find that the fan didn't run more than about 5 seconds after I shut it down. It's supposed to run for 2 minutes, right? I ran it through a couple of couple of on/off cycles to check -- have I now done damage to my projector? I'm on firmware version 1.03. Is this the fan issue that 1.04 fixes? Should I not use my projector until it's fixed? I'm more than a little annoyed by this -- the projector was shipped directly from BenQ, so I naturally assumed the firmware would be up to date, and I'm now faced with having to turn around and ship it right back without even getting to use it, and wait potentially weeks for the update.



That's how it works. If it shuts down properly and turns the fan off itself then you're good and not causing any damage. You will have delays if you try to turn it on/off repeatedly because the lamp may report as being too hot to turn back on or whatever which causes a delay (orange light blinks or stays solid until it eventually powers on - can take a minute or two).


----------



## elmermccurdy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgrose*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1740#post_22894017
> 
> 
> That's how it works. If it shuts down properly and turns the fan off itself then you're good and not causing any damage. You will have delays if you try to turn it on/off repeatedly because the lamp may report as being too hot to turn back on or whatever which causes a delay (orange light blinks or stays solid until it eventually powers on - can take a minute or two).



That's just it, I don't trust that the fan is turning it off when it's supposed to. When the lamp turns off, the fan almost immediately turns off as well -- instead of running for the 90 or so seconds it's supposed to (according to the manual) it runs for about 2-3 seconds. This can't be right. Even in "quick cooling" mode, it's supposed to run for at least 30. I do get a delay when I turn it back on, though, so that at least seems to be working right.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmermccurdy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1710#post_22893978
> 
> 
> Hi, everyone --
> 
> 
> New forum member here. I just received my W1070 today (bought from VA), and after testing was disturbed to find that the fan didn't run more than about 5 seconds after I shut it down. It's supposed to run for 2 minutes, right? I ran it through a couple of couple of on/off cycles to check -- have I now damaged my projector? I'm on firmware version 1.03. Is this the fan issue that 1.04 fixes? Should I not use my projector until it's fixed? I'm more than a little annoyed by this -- the projector was shipped directly from BenQ, so I naturally assumed the firmware would be up to date, and I'm now faced with having to turn around and ship it right back without even getting to use it, and wait potentially weeks for the update.



I Think that the previous post is incorrect. The fan should run for about two minutes after you turn the projector off. I have firmware 102 and it does take about two minutes for the unit to shut down. I was also told that firmware 104 will correct the fan issue. I suggest that anyone that has the fan shut down in 5 seconds call Benq immediately and ask for their advice. I would also let Benq know when you called that the unit was shipped directly from them and if they state it is a firmware issue ask for a exchange for a unit with 104 firmware since you just received it. I was told the firmware 103 fixed a flicker issue and 104 fixed a fan issue.


Just one more thing. Do you live in a high altitude region. If that is the case use the high altitude settings.


----------



## elmermccurdy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1740#post_22894115
> 
> 
> I Think that the previous post is incorrect. The fan should run for about two minutes after you turn the projector off. I have firmware 102 and it does take about two minutes for the unit to shut down. I was also told that firmware 104 will correct the fan issue. I suggest that anyone that has the fan shut down in 5 seconds call Benq immediately and ask for their advice. I would also let Benq know when you called that the unit was shipped directly from them and if they state it is a firmware issue ask for a exchange for a unit with 104 firmware since you just received it. I was told the firmware 103 fixed a flicker issue and 104 fixed a fan issue.
> 
> 
> Just one more thing. Do you live in a high altitude region. If that is the case use the high altitude settings.



Yeah, that's what I thought. I'll try to get a replacement. I shouldn't have to wait for a firmware update so that I can safely use my brand-new projector.


No, I'm at pretty close to sea level.


I'm frankly astonished that BenQ would let projectors out the door with potentially destructive firmware that they know is bad. How many $$$$ lamps are going to fail early because less-vigilant owners don't realize that their 103-endowed projectors are compromised? A recall should've been announced, and no projectors with 103 should've been shipped after 104 was released.


----------



## Singh007

So, whats the verdict on Brilliant Color? Are you guys using it or no? What about Smart Eco? I know that our settings are all going to be different after calibration, but what about settings like sharpness, Clarity Control (noise reduction), Gamma etc? What is everyone using?


I myself have Brilliant Color ON, Smart Eco, Sharpness at 0, 2.4 gamma, noise reduction 7 (default)


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmermccurdy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1740#post_22894138
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's what I thought. I'll try to get a replacement. I shouldn't have to wait for a firmware update so that I can safely use my brand-new projector.
> 
> 
> No, I'm at pretty close to sea level.
> 
> 
> I'm frankly astonished that BenQ would let projectors out the door with potentially destructive firmware that they know is bad. How many $$$$ lamps are going to fail early because less-vigilant owners don't realize that their 103-endowed projectors are compromised? A recall should've been announced, and no projectors with 103 should've been shipped after 104 was released.



I think the problem was only found on a few units and might have gotten worse when they did the 103 firmware change. I also did not realize that the 103 firmware had a problem. I only saw it reported once with the 102 firmware on the forum. It might have been a random problem that Benq missed. Benq does have good customer support and I am sure you will get your unit fixed or replaced immediately. As I stated I have a unit with 102 firmware but I don't plan to send it in for an upgrade for a while to see if any other issues develop. I do not have the fan issue and my fan stays on for about two minutes after it shuts down.


Regarding Brilliant color, I have it turned off since I am using it in a totally dark room. I use Smarteco mode and I have the gamma raised to 2.4 using cinema mode.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1720_40#post_22894488
> 
> 
> I think the problem was only found on a few units and might have gotten worse when they did the 103 firmware change. I also did not realize that the 103 firmware had a problem. I only saw it reported once with the 102 firmware on the forum. It might have been a random problem that Benq missed. Benq does have good customer support and I am sure you will get your unit fixed or replaced immediately. As I stated I have a unit with 102 firmware but I don't plan to send it in for an upgrade for a while to see if any other issues develop. I do not have the fan issue and my fan stays on for about two minutes after it shuts down.
> 
> 
> Regarding Brilliant color, I have it turned off since I am using it in a totally dark room. I use Smarteco mode and I have the gamma raised to 2.4 using cinema mode.


do u know how many lumens u are getting in smarteco mode?


----------



## geezerpl

Looks like BENQ fixed one thing in FW 1.03 (flicker) while screwing another (lamp). They were thinking these 2 apparent problems were software issue while in fact it was hardware problem (a bunch of faulty projectors)


I was told by BENQ in Poland they won't do any free FW upgrade unless THEIR service people check the projector and confirm sth is wrong wit it.

Otherwise the Customer has to pay $40 for the "peace of mind"


So far I don't see any flicker on Smart ECO and don't have the premature shutdown issue but what's annoying is the *variable fan speed in Smart ECO* (depending on the image brightness the fan goes from ECO-noise to NORMAL / 3D noise...)


----------



## mastermaybe

Fellas I want purchase this PJ so badly I can't take it. I was comparing it to the Epson 8350 and was leaning towards the 8350, but the (seemingly) widespread convergence issues with it has scared the bejesus out of me. With this unit, it's the rainbows which a good sum (from scouring this thread) seem to be getting. I'm a bit sensitive to them myself and I of course fear for my guests...can anyone else who sees them rate this PJ 1-10 for me, 1 being horrendous, 10 being non existent? I know it's a bit goofy to base a decision on what others see, but I'd really appreciate gaining a bit of perspective on it and I cannot view it, locally.


thanks a ton all!


James


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1740#post_22894746
> 
> 
> Fellas I want purchase this PJ so badly I can't take it. I was comparing it to the Epson 8350 and was leaning towards the 8350, but the (seemingly) widespread convergence issues with it has scared the bejesus out of me. With this unit, it's the rainbows which a good sum (from scouring this thread) seem to be getting. I'm a bit sensitive to them myself and I of course fear for my guests...can anyone else who sees them rate this PJ 1-10 for me, 1 being horrendous, 10 being non existent? I know it's a bit goofy to base a decision on what others see, but I'd really appreciate gaining a bit of perspective on it and I cannot view it, locally.
> 
> 
> thanks a ton all!
> 
> 
> James



There is really no way to compare one persons impact of the RBE to another. It really depends on the person. The good news is that most people do not see it. I am one of the lucky ones.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1740#post_22894625
> 
> 
> do u know how many lumens u are getting in smarteco mode?



I have not measured it but as other reviewers have said it is still very bright in Smarteco mode. That is the big surprise.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1740#post_22894816
> 
> 
> There is really no way to compare one persons impact of the RBE to another. It really depends on the person. The good news is that most people do not see it. I am one of the lucky ones.



I understand. But of course some PJs are better (and worse) than others at producing them so it helps a bit to have some FB from those who DO (see them) and have experience with other PJs that are likely better or worse.


I'm almost obligated to take a chance on this unit anyway at this price, so I'll prolly end up seeing (or not, lol) for myself soon enough.


thanks,


James


----------



## Ring30

BenQ W1070 projector $900 - $50 GC @ Newegg ends 1/29

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824014321&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL012913&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL012913-_-EMC-012913-Index-_-HomeTheaterProjectors-_-24014321-L024C


----------



## mastermaybe

Nice one^


Hey gang: if usage of the benq calc is correct, it appears that I cannot have an image smaller than 101" at 11'?

http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/ 


That sucks cause that's how far it will be a the back of my room (perhaps a BIT further, even) and I really want a 100" screen).


I realize I could ceiling mount, but I would like to be able to use the PJ outside during the summer for movies.


Hopefully I'm missing something.


thanks!


James


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Good deal. Only drawback is that due to Newegg having the price over inflated for so long, I doubt they've moved many at all, hence the sale. As such, they probably have a bunch of early batch units with old firmware.


I'm itching to pull the trigger before these deals end, but common sense is telling me to wait a while and let the firmware issues get sorted, as well as seeing what the Acer H6510BD has to offer, or even better, see if BenQ comes out with a W7000 successor. In a few months, $899 or there about will likely be the norm I'd wager.


----------



## reybie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1740#post_22895010
> 
> 
> Good deal. Only drawback is that due to Newegg having the price over inflated for so long, I doubt they've moved many at all, hence the sale. As such, they probably have a bunch of early batch units with old firmware.
> 
> 
> I'm itching to pull the trigger before these deals end, but common sense is telling me to wait a while and let the firmware issues get sorted, as well as seeing what the Acer H6510BD has to offer, or even better, see if BenQ comes out with a W7000 successor. In a few months, $899 or there about will likely be the norm I'd wager.



That is a tempting deal but your comment made me think twice about old firmware







. Is there really some obvious flaws with the old firmware that I should be concerned about? I'm satisfied with a good image and I'm replacing a 720P mits hd1000 so anything better than that picture I would not nitpick.


----------



## Solarbeat

Tempted to jump on the W1070 while it's still 899 at VA, but I too am hesitating because of the firmware. I'm just down the street from what seems like Benq HQ though -- I wonder if they'd take a walk-in firmware update? (seriously)


----------



## man4mopar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reybie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1740#post_22895418
> 
> 
> That is a tempting deal but your comment made me think twice about old firmware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Is there really some obvious flaws with the old firmware that I should be concerned about? I'm satisfied with a good image and I'm replacing a 720P mits hd1000 so anything better than that picture I would not nitpick.



I would snatch one, Most of the issue's with earlier firmware people haven't noticed, that and BenQ in the USA anyway has always been great at updating the firmware for customers. Reading this thread there are many with early firmwares and using them till they feel the firmware updates are done and then sending in, good sign they are happy with current firmware anyway. No advice on if should wait for upcoming projectors.


----------



## JoeBoy73

My PJ will be in today. Can't wait to fire it up! I'm also curious to see what firmware I have...It appears PP, ordered from benq...since they were out of stock at the time of my order.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ring30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1740#post_22894887
> 
> 
> BenQ W1070 projector $900 - $50 GC @ Newegg ends 1/29
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824014321&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL012913&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL012913-_-EMC-012913-Index-_-HomeTheaterProjectors-_-24014321-L024C




You beat me to it.


Must be an SDer







.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reybie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1740#post_22895418
> 
> 
> That is a tempting deal but your comment made me think twice about old firmware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Is there really some obvious flaws with the old firmware that I should be concerned about? I'm satisfied with a good image and I'm replacing a 720P mits hd1000 so anything better than that picture I would not nitpick.



The fan issue seems like it could be a big deal if you're one of the people that has that issue.


It's not even so much about the deal breaker issue with me as it is just the fact that it's a new product, so you know that there will be some issues in the beginning. Some major, some minor, and the fact that you can't upgrade the firmware yourself is a huge turn off to me.


I'd like a giant screen experience in my house like yesterday, but I can't help but think, that for me at least, it might be prudent to just let the dust settle a little. Might end up with a cheaper price (not by much though if at all). Also might get a chance to see what Acer has up their sleeve. They usually have better black levels than BenQ.


I'm also even interested in seeing the W1500. I know it's supposed to be very similar to the W1070, at least with the limited info we have now, but from the pics, the design is different with no grills on the front. Considering that the W1070 has a light leakage issue with the front grills, I'm curious to know if maybe it's a non issue on the W1500. That could be worthwhile. Wireless HDMI solutions are very appealing to me, which is another thing that intrigues me about the W1500, and the Epson e's for that matter, but not really feeling 3LCD convergence, which is why I'm looking at DLP, despite lower contrast ratios.


Lastly, I'm holding out hope of a W8000 with a DC3, DI, and higher lumen numbers. That's probably a pipe dream though. Either way, it looks like a pretty good time to be in the market for a DLP PJ, and the W1070 isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *man4mopar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1740#post_22895507
> 
> 
> I would snatch one, Most of the issue's with earlier firmware people haven't noticed, that and BenQ in the USA anyway has always been great at updating the firmware for customers. Reading this thread there are many with early firmwares and using them till they feel the firmware updates are done and then sending in, good sign they are happy with current firmware anyway. No advice on if should wait for upcoming projectors.



It's not that they won't upgrade your firmware, so much as how they go about it. Having to ship your product to them, that you most likely have mounted on the ceiling, and being without it for weeks, and they don't send you a loaner or anything, especially when it's new, to me, is not a positive experience.


If it were broken and needed servicing that would be one thing, but for a firmware upgrade? Which fixes a QA snafu on their part?? Not acceptable.


Just my thoughts.


----------



## reybie

Thanks for the feedbacks. Still really tempting, I wonder if the other vendors would match that $50 from the Egg.


----------



## teeger

I found a posting somewhere about the firmware versions . . . here's a bit of info. about firmware version 1.03 and 1.04:


______________________________________________________________________________

Firmware 1.03:

To improve the flickering when smart ECO mode + dynamic setting

To add “Background” color in OSD


Firmware 1.04:

When at low temperature environment, fan oil would become thickened, cause rotational speed of

fan can’t reach target then shut down.

Keystone bug: When playing 3D (Frame packing), and then switch to 2D, and keystone value

can’t be kept.

_______________________________________________________________________________


I just set up my projector last night and watched a Blu-ray. I had a demo to test before buy ingmy own W1070, and both this unit and the demo look incredible.


One thing I notice is that when I hit "pause" on a Blu-ray or look at a menu page (where you can gauge the image based on it being somewhat basic), I can see slight brightness fluctuations - similar to how a candle flickers. I see in the description above that firmware 1.03 is supposed to improve the flickering. I'm mostly using EcoSmart with Cinema as my preferred modes of operation and can see the slight flickering. I didn't notice any flicker when watching a Blu-ray movie. This subtle effect is likely difficult to see during normal viewing.


Has anyone else noticed this flicker. So far, I haven't watched any 3D content - this is when looking at the unit for 2D viewing. If I know it's common for the projector, I don't care - it's minor. I just hope it isn't a bulb or voltage issue.


Thanks.


Ian


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

FYI, Smart Eco mode is clearly obvious when you open and close a white window from your PC, while a movie is playing in "Play on top mode". Look in the video, as soon as you open your brighter window, the entire screen gets brighter, then when you minimize it is all gets dimmer. What's cool about it is that there is no lag in this. SmartEco is a really good feature for power savings and maintaining black level or white level in appropriate scenes as well, IMO.


I still like Brilliant color on all the time...


----------



## teeger

I just got off the phone with BenQ support. I asked about the "flicker" I'm seeing . . . and I checked with him too about the fan shutting down too soon. He acknowledged that SOME units have fans not cooling after shutdown sufficiently.


He asked me to test by leaving the projector on for about 20 mins., and then do a shutdown. He asked that I make sure that any quick cooling settings in my menus are turned off, so that instead of a 30 sec. (approx) quick cool I would (if working okay) get an approx. 3 min. cool down.


But even if this works okay, the rep strongly recommended that I send my new unit in to BenQ for a firmware update. He also said that his notes showed that the slight flickering I see is addressed also by a firmware update. He didn't want me to run the risk of damaging the lamp by not getting a F/W update. Apparently version 1.04 was released by BenQ on about the 10th of January, so getting a replacement from BestBuy to reflect 1.04 would be near impossible. I guess having it updated is the thing to do . . . I just wish BenQ would issue the firmware for the average Joe to performs.


I would hope that BenQ would at least publish this info. on their support page so that folks get an early chance at a fix through firmware, rather than either killing their bulb / projector much too early through lack of knowing.


Ian


----------



## scottyroo

For those wondering about the fan shut-off problem, there is a setting called "Quick Cooling" in the menu of the W1070 that seems to affect this. I turned this option on and I noticed that the projector would shut off immediately after hitting the power button. With the Quick Cooling feature off it would wait 2 minutes with the fan on to turn off. I don't know how this works, exactly, but that is the only variable affecting how long the fan will run after you shut it off. I assume that if the Quick Cooling option is changed that easily with no "damage to your lamp" disclaimer, its safe to use IMO.


----------



## scottyroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1740#post_22895924
> 
> 
> I
> 
> He asked me to test by leaving the projector on for about 20 mins., and then do a shutdown. He asked that I make sure that any quick cooling settings in my menus are turned off, so that instead of a 30 sec. (approx) quick cool I would (if working okay) get an approx. 3 min. cool down.
> 
> Ian



How annoying that they will not let us update our own firmware. I understand making that feature available to the masses could be a nightmare but someone with the aptitude to ask for it should be able to to update it on their own.


What you just mentioned concerns me a bit. I thought the fan was behaving normally when using the quick cooling option and turning off immediately. You mentioned the rep said that "Quick Cooling" still leaves the fan on for 30 seconds. Can anyone else confirm this? I just tested and on mine the Quick Cooling leaves the fan on for 0 seconds and leaving Quick Cooling off leaves the fan on for 30 seconds. Teeger's support rep made it seem like it should be 30 seconds for ON and 2 minutes for OFF.


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyroo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1740#post_22895948
> 
> 
> For those wondering about the fan shut-off problem, there is a setting called "Quick Cooling" in the menu of the W1070 that seems to affect this.



The issue is that on some units (luckily not all), the firmware isn't allowing proper cooling, even with quick cooling turned off. in the menus With quick cooling set to on, it will still run for several seconds before a shut down when working as it should. On some 1.04 units, the projector may simply turn the fan off after a few brief seconds - regardless of whether the projector has the quick cooling fan setting enabled or not.


Ian


----------



## teeger

ScottyRoo,


If you are running 1.04, I would suggest calling BenQ to see what they might say. Who knows, another rep might give a different take on the issue? But it wouldn't hurt for them to know that people are interesting in getting the best info. regarding "what to do". The guy I talked to worked in a center in California. I asked him if BenQ MIGHT consent, and allow the end-user to do their own firmware updates. His answer: "I've been with BenQ for many years, and I've never seen the company issue firmware for end-user use". He emailed me an RMA form. I need to complete it. Within 2 days the form says I'll get instructions on where to drop off / send the unit for the update. He said the unit would likely take 2 -3 days before I get it back.


On the bright side: I've had soooooooooooooooooo many Epson problems that don't ever seem to be fixed due to poor optics - so that if BenQ can simply remedy a problem by flashing the unit with a new firmware update, than that's cool. It just seems kind of backward in this day and age to not get a firmware update file with instructions and do a quick home remedy . . . should be quick and simple!


Ian


----------



## man4mopar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1740#post_22895628
> 
> 
> It's not that they won't upgrade your firmware, so much as how they go about it. Having to ship your product to them, that you most likely have mounted on the ceiling, and being without it for weeks, and they don't send you a loaner or anything, especially when it's new, to me, is not a positive experience.
> 
> 
> If it were broken and needed servicing that would be one thing, but for a firmware upgrade? Which fixes a QA snafu on their part?? Not acceptable.
> 
> 
> Just my thoughts.



Then don't buy it. Some firm ware updating isn't as simple as updating drivers to a video card or other software changes. And as with some other Projectors what they call firmware updating is actually some hardware updating as well. What I was stating is that many in this thread have purchased this projector with the first firmware and are using it with no issue. There is no perfect projector out there, so go ahead and wait for it.


----------



## rwestley

Updating the firmware requires a serial null modem cable and a USB converter for most. It is a little more complicated that just using a usb thumb drive to update the firmware. There may me several reasons why Benq will not allow end users to do the update including the fact that it could be modified by a hacker.


They also may be fearful that since the update is a little more complicated some people would have difficulty doing it.


Epson used the same method to upgrade firmware and they at first would not allow the end user to do it.


----------



## elmermccurdy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1740#post_22896005
> 
> 
> The issue is that on some units (luckily not all), the firmware isn't allowing proper cooling, even with quick cooling turned off. in the menus With quick cooling set to on, it will still run for several seconds before a shut down when working as it should. On some 1.04 units, the projector may simply turn the fan off after a few brief seconds - regardless of whether the projector has the quick cooling fan setting enabled or not.
> 
> 
> Ian



So, 1.04 is doing this as well? In that case, it sounds like updating the firmware from 1.03 to 1.04 may not help matters.


----------



## elmermccurdy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1740#post_22895717
> 
> 
> I found a posting somewhere about the firmware versions . . . here's a bit of info. about firmware version 1.03 and 1.04:
> 
> 
> ______________________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> Firmware 1.04:
> 
> When at low temperature environment, fan oil would become thickened, cause rotational speed of
> 
> fan can’t reach target then shut down.
> 
> Keystone bug: When playing 3D (Frame packing), and then switch to 2D, and keystone value
> 
> can’t be kept.
> 
> _______________________________________________________________________________



Hmmm... this doesn't sound like my fan issue at all. Could I have discovered a new bug?


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmermccurdy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1770#post_22896478
> 
> 
> So, 1.04 is doing this as well? In that case, it sounds like updating the firmware from 1.03 to 1.04 may not help matters.



My bad. I meant to say that I'm running firmware v 1.03 NOT 1.04. So, as far as I know if anyone is having trouble with 1.03 then 1.04 is likely the fix.


Ian


----------



## elmermccurdy

Incidentally, despite the trouble I've had with the projector itself, VA has been awesome. Before they even had any reason to placate me, they sent me a retroactively-applied free Disney Calibration Disc after I inquired, because I had placed my order a few days before that offer was announced. Great customer service.


Ian, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## southpaw85

What is all the chatter about firmware updates? I have an Epson 8350 that just plain works.



My question was should I trade in for a W1070?.....----should I wait until things are resolved?


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *man4mopar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1770#post_22896087
> 
> 
> Then don't buy it. Some firm ware updating isn't as simple as updating drivers to a video card or other software changes. And as with some other Projectors what they call firmware updating is actually some hardware updating as well. What I was stating is that many in this thread have purchased this projector with the first firmware and are using it with no issue. There is no perfect projector out there, so go ahead and wait for it.



What do you work for BenQ? Why are you getting so defensive?


I am giving my thoughts on the firmware upgrade situation. Hence why it says my thoughts.


I don't need you to tell me what to buy or not to buy.


Calm down.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1770#post_22896166
> 
> 
> Updating the firmware requires a serial null modem cable and a USB converter for most. It is a little more complicated that just using a usb thumb drive to update the firmware. There may me several reasons why Benq will not allow end users to do the update including the fact that it could be modified by a hacker.
> 
> 
> They also may be fearful that since the update is a little more complicated some people would have difficulty doing it.
> 
> 
> Epson used the same method to upgrade firmware and they at first would not allow the end user to do it.




It requires all of what you said because they designed it that way. If they wanted to, it could be as simple as using a thumb stick.


I'm not deifying them for it, but I'm not going to sympathize with them for having a more complicated firmware update situation, when they are the ones that created it themselves to be just that way, either.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1770#post_22897023
> 
> 
> It requires all of what you said because they designed it that way. If they wanted to, it could be as simple as using a thumb stick.
> 
> 
> I'm not deifying them for it, but I'm not going to sympathize with them for having a more complicated firmware update situation, when they are the ones that created it themselves to be just that way, either.



I can't agree more. It will just cost them in the long run. I spoke to someone at Benq and he even said they should allow home firmware upgrades.

Having said the above, I think that the problem is not unusual for a new unit. I have owned many projectors over the years and have had to do firmware updates. I had an Epson and had to send it in for the update. JVC does allow in home updates but they do require some knowledge to do them. The important thing is that Benq will do the updates and make things right. That can not be said for all companies.


----------



## Adamd

Ive been thinking of getting a w1070 for my theater room. How do you guys find the black level in darkness? Will I be disappointed? I used to have a panasonic ax200u. I'm thinking of a 80 to 90 inch screen. I'm mosty intrested in the projector because of the 3d.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

I suspect with a hacked firmware and a 1$ 300mhz hdmi port we could see this 850$ dollar projector support 120hz 1080p in 3D...which is probably why it's not user updatable, since they want us to buy next year's model that has those features.


The only thing actually broken with my projector's features is the vertical stretch in frame packed 3D. It stretches fine in SBS though, which is what I use for games anyway. So not a huge deal, but still kinda sucky for Cinemascope fans out there.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1770#post_22897946
> 
> 
> Ive been thinking of getting a w1070 for my theater room. How do you guys find the black level in darkness? Will I be disappointed? I used to have a panasonic ax200u. I'm thinking of a 80 to 90 inch screen. I'm mosty intrested in the projector because of the 3d.



The only 3D I've seen that's better than this (having seen IMAX Under the Sea and wowed all my friends with it), was at the HFR IMAX Hobbit movie at 48hz. It was so bright and eye-strain free, smooth as butter. But this is very nice. Some other projectors out there can go brighter in 3D, so I guess that's something you'll have to decide. With a decent gain screen I suspect my 3D viewing will go up a lot. The black level is very decent, esp with Smart Eco on.


----------



## JoeBoy73

Just fired it up...LOVE IT! I'm coming from a viewsonic pro8200(had to adjust settings to get a good picture) and just out of the box I can already tell the difference, AWESOME picture. I'm running firmware 1.03 and after 45min no issues (shouldn't be any). Shutdown seemed to take the proper amount of time. I really like the projector so far, just hoping the ceiling install goes as planned tomorrow! I was a little skeptical, but it truly is a great projector, especially for the price $899! More info later...


----------



## coderguy

Yah, this projector is the sub-$1k killer. It's hard to recommend any other projector besides this one in the sub-1k market now, 6x color wheel is also absurd at this price, much less the 3D capability and the Benq sharpness (and Lens shift!!). I would feel better if I see it first though, but I'm pretty confident this one has the best image under $1k, because the Benq's have always done well anyways competing in the lower-end (and better sharpness than others in general).


It's almost like Benq said let's make a $1350 projector and price it at $899 and kill everyone off to take market share. I am just waiting for another sale and I'll go ahead and buy one just to see it most likely, then resell it to a member for break-even of a max loss of $50, but need to get it cheap before I dig in as don't want to waste too much money just testing a projector.


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1770#post_22898530
> 
> 
> Yah, this projector is the sub-$1k killer. It's hard to recommend any other projector besides this one in the sub-1k market now, 6x color wheel is also absurd at this price, much less the 3D capability and the Benq sharpness (and Lens shift!!). I would feel better if I see it first though, but I'm pretty confident this one has the best image under $1k, because the Benq's have always done well anyways competing in the lower-end (and better sharpness than others in general).
> 
> 
> It's almost like Benq said let's make a $1350 projector and price it at $899 and kill everyone off to take market share. I am just waiting for another sale and I'll go ahead and buy one just to see it most likely, then resell it to a member for break-even of a max loss of $50, but need to get it cheap before I dig in as don't want to waste too much money just testing a projector.


I can dig it coderguy! No worries for you because you have big brother w7000! Although I would be interested in hearing your thoughts as well!


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1770#post_22898530
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost like Benq said let's make a $1350 projector and price it at $899 and kill everyone off to take market share. I am just waiting for another sale and I'll go ahead and buy one just to see it most likely, then resell it to a member for break-even of a max loss of $50, but need to get it cheap before I dig in as don't want to waste too much money just testing a projector.



I suspect you might be right. Whether BenQ has come out with the W1070 to try to knock off their competition or not, they just might do so due to what the projector does so well. I'd be interested in your thoughts when you get to test one out.


I'm a new owner of the W1070 - but I also have the Epson 5010. And although the blacks are better with the 5010, the image isn't anywhere near as pleasing as from the W1070.


It's awesome that my $899.00 projector can so effortlessly kick my $2,600.00 projector's butt! For any Blu-ray that I really look forward to seeing in all-its-glory, it won't be my 5010 doing the projection.


In the room I have both units in, the little BenQ is able to fill the screen with the approx. 11' throw I have to work with! Nice!!! I have about 3 to 4 inches on both sides of the screen that the Epson can't reach. This alone is is a bonus . . . but the edge-to-edge sharpness and killer color offered for THE PRICE is astounding.


Ian


----------



## JaMiR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1770#post_22898530
> 
> 
> Yah, this projector is the sub-$1k killer. It's hard to recommend any other projector besides this one in the sub-1k market now, 6x color wheel is also absurd at this price, much less the 3D capability and the Benq sharpness (and Lens shift!!). I would feel better if I see it first though, but I'm pretty confident this one has the best image under $1k, because the Benq's have always done well anyways competing in the lower-end (and better sharpness than others in general).
> 
> 
> It's almost like Benq said let's make a $1350 projector and price it at $899 and kill everyone off to take market share. I am just waiting for another sale and I'll go ahead and buy one just to see it most likely, then resell it to a member for break-even of a max loss of $50, but need to get it cheap before I dig in as don't want to waste too much money just testing a projector.



I wonder why BenQ do not advertise 144hz triple flash 3D at all because this feature was found earlier only in VERY expensive 3xDarkChip 4 projectors. This is unheard in this price range!


----------



## Talimore

Visual Apex is offering some nice goodies now with it also, dust cover, a free Disney Calibration disk and they guarantee its 1.04.


----------



## johnsmith808

Just got mine today. It has firmware 1.03. When I turned it off, the fan shut off immediately. I have eco cooling disabled. The build date was December 2012.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1770#post_22898530
> 
> 
> Yah, this projector is the sub-$1k killer. It's hard to recommend any other projector besides this one in the sub-1k market now, 6x color wheel is also absurd at this price, much less the 3D capability and the Benq sharpness (and Lens shift!!). I would feel better if I see it first though, but I'm pretty confident this one has the best image under $1k, because the Benq's have always done well anyways competing in the lower-end (and better sharpness than others in general).
> 
> 
> It's almost like Benq said let's make a $1350 projector and price it at $899 and kill everyone off to take market share. I am just waiting for another sale and I'll go ahead and buy one just to see it most likely, then resell it to a member for break-even of a max loss of $50, but need to get it cheap before I dig in as don't want to waste too much money just testing a projector.



We know you have to bug to get one. Hope you decide soon and get a great deal. I and others would love to read your take on it. I am also sure you will have no trouble selling it to a member when you calibrate it. Just be sure you get it with 1.4 firmware.


----------



## coderguy

Yah, well I kind of need to see if I can sell the Viewsonic first, having 4 projectors here is too many (JVC, Benq w7000, Pro8200 + w1070)


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1770#post_22899505
> 
> 
> Yah, well I kind of need to see if I can sell the Viewsonic first, having 4 projectors here is too many (JVC, Benq w7000, Pro8200 + w1070)



One never has too many projectors around!!! I know you will be able to sell the 1070 immediately after you check it out and calibrate it. On second though you might want to sell one of the others after you test the 1070,.


Thanks again for your great feedback. I guess we are the crazy ones being on this forum at this early hour of the morning.



Regarding firmware issues, it seems that several members with 103 firmware Dec build are having issues with the fan shutting off too early. I suggest that those with this problem contact Benq immediately since this can cause damage to the unit and bulb. I have firmware 102 and do not have the shut off issue. I also do not have the flicker issue because I am using Cinema mode and the Smarteco mode. It seems that the problem with flicker in 102 is with Smarteco and Dynamic. I am not using Keystone so that fix does not effect me. I am also going to wait to send it in to see if any more bugs are found in the next few months


----------



## reybie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Talimore*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1770#post_22899218
> 
> 
> Visual Apex is offering some nice goodies now with it also, dust cover, a free Disney Calibration disk and they guarantee its 1.04.



I saw that, have no use for dust cover though. A long hdmi cable would be nice substitute


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1770#post_22899418
> 
> 
> Just got mine today. It has firmware 1.03. When I turned it off, the fan shut off immediately. I have eco cooling disabled. The build date was December 2012.


I have the exact same build as you...I will have to double check my shutdown process this evening. I only had the pj on for about 45min last night and shutdown only once...


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Anyone here using a wireless HDMI solution? Trying to get everything in order before purchasing and I'm curious what others have found that works for them.


I know that according to Projector Reviews, that the wireless HDMI of the 3020e and 5020e don't add any lag to gaming. Anyone know if this is true of all wireless HDMI or if Epson is unique in this respect? If it's not just Epson, anyone know of any others that don't introduce lag?


Thanks


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Talimore*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1770#post_22899218
> 
> 
> Visual Apex is offering some nice goodies now with it also, dust cover, a free Disney Calibration disk and they guarantee its 1.04.



Guarantee latest firmware huh? Don't really care about the disc or dust cover, but that's pretty interesting.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## geezerpl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1710#post_22890893
> 
> 
> You must get 144KZ glasses. SanSonic are the least expensive at about $25 each on Ebay. Make sure you get them from a US suppliers stock.



I got my Sainsonic directly from China in 4 days (ebay / DHL).

After unpacking I found SAINSONIC ZODIAC model 904 (blue box). According to the specs on the box those are 120Hz glasses, but the seller claims they are 144Hz...


No way to check this as *both types work with W1070*

I've already had 2 pairs of year old 120Hz glasses at home...


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geezerpl*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1770#post_22900262
> 
> 
> I got my Sainsonic directly from China in 4 days (ebay / DHL).
> 
> After unpacking I found SAINSONIC ZODIAC model 904 (blue box). According to the specs on the box those are 120Hz glasses, but the seller claims they are 144Hz...
> 
> 
> No way to check this as *both types work with W1070*
> 
> I've already had 2 pairs of year old 120Hz glasses at home...



I think that if you play a BD at 24p that this is were you will see the 120hz glasses not work.


----------



## elmermccurdy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1770#post_22899418
> 
> 
> Just got mine today. It has firmware 1.03. When I turned it off, the fan shut off immediately. I have eco cooling disabled. The build date was December 2012.



That was my build date too. Glad to see evidence that I'm not the only one with this issue.


I've submitted my RMA request, and will be interested to see how quickly BenQ solves the problem. Since my projector was brand-new, I want a replacement, not a repair or firmware upgrade (not interested in waiting for them to get around to fixing my unit). Gotta say, BenQ's RMA process is positively antiquated. I have to FAX a form, then wait two days to see whether it's authorized? Then continue to wait them to receive my projector before they'll send a new one out? It's the 21st century, guys. Get with the times.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1770#post_22900309
> 
> 
> I think that if you play a BD at 24p that this is were you will see the 120hz glasses not work.



I got mine from a US supplier with the Blu-Box on the label its States New 28-010-904. Black DLP glasses.


If you got these in a blue box with the above markings they should work. There is nothing on my box or insert that state only 120K and the box does have new on the label. The only way to be sure is to try them with a Blu-Ray player 1080p/24 FP 3D.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmermccurdy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1770#post_22900381
> 
> 
> That was my build date too. Glad to see evidence that I'm not the only one with this issue.
> 
> 
> I've submitted my RMA request, and will be interested to see how quickly BenQ solves the problem. Since my projector was brand-new, I want a replacement, not a repair or firmware upgrade (not interested in waiting for them to get around to fixing my unit). Gotta say, BenQ's RMA process is positively antiquated. I have to FAX a form, then wait two days to see whether it's authorized? Then continue to wait them to receive my projector before they'll send a new one out? It's the 21st century, guys. Get with the times.



Give BenQ a call 1-866-600-2367. That should speed up the process. As for a quick replacement and for a prepaid return label.

It seems that when the made the small changes from 102-103 they created a fan shut off problem I would also suggest than any one with firmware 103 and even 102 check your units immediately to be sure your fan stays on for about 90 seconds after you shut it off.


----------



## Adamd

For those who have used there w1070 for 3d if I was to go with a 84 inch 1.2 gain white screen in a light controlled room,with a cealing mount and the projector will be around 8 to 10 feet way. Will the 3d be bright? I have a panasonic vt50 65 inch and the 3d is ok but it could be brighter.


----------



## scottyroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geezerpl*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1770#post_22900262
> 
> 
> I got my Sainsonic directly from China in 4 days (ebay / DHL).
> 
> After unpacking I found SAINSONIC ZODIAC model 904 (blue box). According to the specs on the box those are 120Hz glasses, but the seller claims they are 144Hz...
> 
> 
> No way to check this as *both types work with W1070*
> 
> I've already had 2 pairs of year old 120Hz glasses at home...



I had the same concern and contacted Sainsonic directly. They said that although the box said 120hz that the ones shipped do indeed support new 144hz technology. The glasses are extremely smooth and I'm happy with the 3D image so I will take their word for it.


----------



## elmermccurdy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1800#post_22900439
> 
> 
> Give BenQ a call 1-866-600-2367. That should speed up the process. As for a quick replacement and for a prepaid return label.
> 
> It seems that when the made the small changes from 102-103 they created a fan shut off problem I would also suggest than any one with firmware 103 and even 102 check your units immediately to be sure your fan stays on for about 90 seconds after you shut it off.



Yep, that's the number I called. The rep emailed me the RMA request form, and said I needed to fill it out and submit it. I may call again just to make sure things are proceeding.


Just so my posts aren't consistently negative, I will say about the projector that the 45 minutes that I watched it before I discovered the problem knocked my socks off. Simply astonishing picture for such an inexpensive device.


----------



## Willie

BenQ's poor quality control and less than stellar customer service is widely known. Ya' pays yer' money and ya' takes yer' chances. Fingers crossed the unit I ordered from PP is problem free.


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmermccurdy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1800#post_22900614
> 
> 
> Yep, that's the number I called. The rep emailed me the RMA request form, and said I needed to fill it out and submit it. I may call again just to make sure things are proceeding.
> 
> 
> Just so my posts aren't consistently negative, I will say about the projector that the 45 minutes that I watched it before I discovered the problem knocked my socks off. Simply astonishing picture for such an inexpensive device.



Did Benq say they are sending you a new 1.04 unit? Or and you returning it and waiting for them to repair / update to 1.04?


I'm going to test my shutoff tonight to make certain the fan isn't a problem with my 1.03 projector. If it is, I might just see if BB can swap it out for a 1.04. They likely don't have 1.04 units in stock at this point, but I would think they should be in stock soon. It might be easiest to ask Benq if they can tell which date code (as shown on the box) would indicate the newer firmware.


The Benq rep I talked to said that NOT ALL 1.03 units have the cooling problem. So, some machines might need a repair in addition to needing firmware support. I want to check my brightness flicker by swapping out some cables and changing the surge protector - just to be certain that this other potential 1.03 issue isn't on my end.


Ian


----------



## Jcam9

I just shot Projector People an email asking if they would also confirm the firmware as 1.04 before shipment. Also threw in the fact that VA is including a couple other freebies. Never hurts to try right? I will let you know what I hear back.


I noticed on the PP website if you pay with paypal you can use Bill me later to get the 6 months no interest. I tried to run through the VA checkout and selected paypal but didn't see an option for the Bill me later. Not sure how that works but something to consider if your funds are tight.


I am definately ready to pull the trigger on this though. Coming from a Panny AE700 that has been dead for over a year I can't wait to have my theater back in action!


----------



## reybie

I try to avoid BillMeLater in purchases like this before you lose the protection credit cards offer. If you have Amex, use it, extends warranty an additional year, if you find it cheaper, you get credit back for the amount.


----------



## Keith AP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1800#post_22900439
> 
> 
> Give BenQ a call 1-866-600-2367. That should speed up the process. As for a quick replacement and for a prepaid return label.
> 
> It seems that when the made the small changes from 102-103 they created a fan shut off problem I would also suggest than any one with firmware 103 and even 102 check your units immediately to be sure your fan stays on for about 90 seconds after you shut it off.



Just received my unit today from VA - the unit is a Dec 2012 build with version 1.03. The fan continued to run for 90 seconds afterward shutdown.


I spun up the unit for about 40 minutes pumping Netflix and BD content from my OPPO 103. I gotta say this unit is very good and it is comfortably quiet on "low altitude" mode. High altitude mode is almost as noisy as my old Optoma HD72. I may in time build a hush box just so that I can run it in high altitude mode - I feel better trying to keep the projector as cool as possible - though it doesn't appear to get exceptionally hot. We'll see though, I sure like the low noise level.


One issue I'm going to have to keep an "ear" on is a "whirr - whirr - whirr" sound from the fan on low altitude mode. When I first turned on the unit I didn't hear it. After playing around for a while changing the menu settings for Lamp Power (Normal/Economic/SmartEco), Brilliant Color (On/Off), High Altitude Mode (On/Off), Preset Mode (Cinema/Dynamic/Standard/User 1/User 2/User 3/3D/ISF Night/ISF Day), etc..., it became obvious when I kicked it back to low altitude mode.


Still have a lot to do regarding setting up the projector and the room - but will note any issues I see as I continue evaluating the unit.


----------



## smindoreg

Hi Guys,

I can't connect fully my Imac 2011 top spec. with projector.

I can't get 1080p 3d connection only 720p or 1080i 3d connection.

I have got 1.4 version mini DP to HDMI cabel.

I want to use windows to watch 1080p 3d movies because apple isn't supporting full 3d.

Which version of the DP is this mac actually supporting? 1.1 or 1.2

As I said 1080p is fine but 1080p 3d isn't.

Thank you


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1770#post_22899912
> 
> 
> I have the exact same build as you...I will have to double check my shutdown process this evening. I only had the pj on for about 45min last night and shutdown only once...


PJ is now installed in the ceiling. I can confirm that my PJ with 1.03 firmware is shutting down properly. At least for now....lol. Once I powered down the fan was on well over a minute. So, maybe the fan issue isn't effecting all 1.03 firmware like another poster mentioned.


----------



## Singh007

today when I turned my projector on, the green light was just flashing. The projector did not turn on, the fan did not turn on. I tried pushing the power button again, but the green light just kept flashing. I had to unplug the power and then when I plugged it back in and hit the power button it started up. Anyone know why this happened? Firmware 1.02


----------



## Nightingale

Is it a forgone conclusion that the W1080ST WILL NOT have the same picture quality as the W1070?


----------



## Fripp

W1070 Now $899 at Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A2T6X0K/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00 


Enjoy!










Edit: Note: The link changed to showing $1218 in stock at Erwin Comp, but you can still order from Amazon proper for $899, shipping in 1 to 3 weeks.


----------



## Fripp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nightingale*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1800#post_22901767
> 
> 
> Is it a forgone conclusion that the W1080ST WILL NOT have the same picture quality as the W1070?



Seem likely given the comprises inherent with short-thow lens/tech. But considering the magic pulled to create the W1070, who knows what they pulled off with the ST?


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Singh007*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1800#post_22901759
> 
> 
> today when I turned my projector on, the green light was just flashing. The projector did not turn on, the fan did not turn on. I tried pushing the power button again, but the green light just kept flashing. I had to unplug the power and then when I plugged it back in and hit the power button it started up. Anyone know why this happened? Firmware 1.02



I think you mentioned that you just recently bought at Future Shop? If so, I would definitely get them to replace with new. They are really good with customer returns / replacements . . . on the other hand, it would be wise to contact BenQ by phone to tell them what you are experiencing. Maybe the bulb is just loose and needs to be reseated? Or maybe some other common (easy fix) is available to you through a quick call to their support team.


Good luck.


Ian


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith AP*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1800#post_22901139
> 
> 
> Just received my unit today from VA - the unit is a Dec 2012 build with version 1.03. The fan continued to run for 90 seconds afterward shutdown.
> 
> 
> I spun up the unit for about 40 minutes pumping Netflix and BD content from my OPPO 103. I gotta say this unit is very good and it is comfortably quiet on "low altitude" mode. High altitude mode is almost as noisy as my old Optoma HD72. I may in time build a hush box just so that I can run it in high altitude mode - I feel better trying to keep the projector as cool as possible - though it doesn't appear to get exceptionally hot. We'll see though, I sure like the low noise level.
> 
> 
> One issue I'm going to have to keep an "ear" on is a "whirr - whirr - whirr" sound from the fan on low altitude mode. When I first turned on the unit I didn't hear it. After playing around for a while changing the menu settings for Lamp Power (Normal/Economic/SmartEco), Brilliant Color (On/Off), High Altitude Mode (On/Off), Preset Mode (Cinema/Dynamic/Standard/User 1/User 2/User 3/3D/ISF Night/ISF Day), etc..., it became obvious when I kicked it back to low altitude mode.
> 
> 
> Still have a lot to do regarding setting up the projector and the room - but will note any issues I see as I continue evaluating the unit.



It is good to hear that not all units with 103 firmware are having the fan issue. It does seem like a random thing but it is worth watching.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fripp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1800#post_22901834
> 
> 
> W1070 Now $899 at Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A2T6X0K/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Note: The link changed to showing $1218 in stock at Erwin Comp, but you can still order from Amazon proper for $899, shipping in 1 to 3 weeks.




Finally.


I must have entered at least 2 dozens price match requests the past week.


Now, where's my IRS money. Uncle Sam better hurry up.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1800#post_22900494
> 
> 
> For those who have used there w1070 for 3d if I was to go with a 84 inch 1.2 gain white screen in a light controlled room,with a cealing mount and the projector will be around 8 to 10 feet way. Will the 3d be bright? I have a panasonic vt50 65 inch and the 3d is ok but it could be brighter.



I also have a light controlled room with about the mount being about 8 feet from the screen. This is a very bright projector even in 3D. I think you will be very happy.


----------



## reybie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fripp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1800#post_22901834
> 
> 
> W1070 Now $899 at Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A2T6X0K/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Note: The link changed to showing $1218 in stock at Erwin Comp, but you can still order from Amazon proper for $899, shipping in 1 to 3 weeks.



Any advantage getting this via amazon compared to visualapex?


----------



## rwestley

Visual Apex will give you the Wow disk and a dust cover along with 1.04 firmware.


----------



## Fripp

None except for super easy returns and no restock fee with Amazon. Both are great options.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reybie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1800#post_22902101
> 
> 
> Any advantage getting this via amazon compared to visualapex?




Prime advantage if you are a member.


Amazon card, if you have one.


Easy returns, as was mentioned.


----------



## reybie

I did it! Went with VA just for the firmware guarantee so I don't have to deal with that later. I don't know what I'll do with the dust cover, probably include that when I ebay my HD1000U


----------



## Bacon13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nightingale*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1800#post_22901767
> 
> 
> Is it a forgone conclusion that the W1080ST WILL NOT have the same picture quality as the W1070?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fripp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1800#post_22901862
> 
> 
> Seem likely given the comprises inherent with short-thow lens/tech. But considering the magic pulled to create the W1070, who knows what they pulled off with the ST?



I'm really interested in the W1080ST and would love to see a side by side comparison with the W1070.


----------



## Solarbeat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bacon13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1800#post_22902374
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really interested in the W1080ST and would love to see a side by side comparison with the W1070.



Same here - for my setup, in addition to doing some next-gen (kinect-like) gaming, I think I'll need a short throw pj in order to not block out the screen when I'm up and moving around...


----------



## sxyzo

Just got mine today finally. Ordered it last monday from VA. Benq had to ship it to Seattle then back to Ca to avoid sales tax. They sent it last friday. I have frmware 1.3 but the fan seems to do the full elongated shut down. Played two games in 3d. I have the TrueDepth glasses. SuperStardust on Ps3 and Blops2 on xbox. Fantasic!!! Looks amazing. Super sharp, bright and great colors. love it so far.


----------



## elmermccurdy

Just got off the phone with BenQ. The rep said, regarding my fan issue, "I think you just need a firmware upgrade," but then put me on hold to check. When he came back, he said they were going to go ahead and replace it with a new one. This seems to me to imply that those units that are affected probably have a hardware problem as well, or maybe it's just coincidence that the affected units have 1.03 firmware because they were manufactured during the period that 1.03 was being applied, and the firmware is not responsible for the problem at all.


RWestley's advice was spot-on. By calling, my RMA request got moved to the top of the stack, and they emailed me a return label immediately. Looks like this should go pretty smoothly.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmermccurdy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1800#post_22902609
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with BenQ. The rep said, regarding my fan issue, "I think you just need a firmware upgrade," but then put me on hold to check. When he came back, he said they were going to go ahead and replace it with a new one. This seems to me to imply that those units that are affected probably have a hardware problem as well, or maybe it's just coincidence that the affected units have 1.03 firmware because they were manufactured during the period that 1.03 was being applied, and the firmware is not responsible for the problem at all.
> 
> 
> RWestley's advice was spot-on. By calling, my RMA request got moved to the top of the stack, and they emailed me a return label immediately. Looks like this should go pretty smoothly.




Glad your replacement will be on its way to you. As you said it could just be a coincidence that most fan issues have been reported with 1.03 firmware. I do remember one person reporting the problem with firmware 1.02 so it could be a hardware issue. The best thing you will have a new one soon.


----------



## sxyzo

yeah it sounded like hardware not firmware


----------



## mishari84

A would like to ask again about W1070 motion. Mits HC4000 was known by its great film-like motion. I know W1070 motion is fluid, but would you describe it as film-like?


----------



## sxyzo

Should everyone with 1.3 get theres replaced even if it seems fine?


----------



## Ken McPherson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1800#post_22902294
> 
> 
> Prime advantage if you are a member.
> 
> 
> Amazon card, if you have one.
> 
> 
> Easy returns, as was mentioned.



With an Amazon card, if you pay it off within one year there is no interest. I just pressed the button...


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sxyzo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1830#post_22902684
> 
> 
> Should everyone with 1.3 get theres replaced even if it seems fine?



I've come from a pile of "bad luck" with Epson units - and I've come to the conclusion that if it ain't broke . . . I feel that if you have a good working unit and it's cooling for about 90 seconds or so at shut down and the pic looks great - you should be good.


If it turns out that 1.03 becomes a real issue (who knows?), you have recourse since it's what the gave you - and they'll fix it. My feeling is that if you send in a perfectly good unit, you might get one that will disappoint.


Just my two cents.


Ian


----------



## Nightingale




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fripp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1800#post_22901834
> 
> 
> W1070 Now $899 at Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A2T6X0K/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Note: The link changed to showing $1218 in stock at Erwin Comp, but you can still order from Amazon proper for $899, shipping in 1 to 3 weeks.



But why the delayed shipping times if it's in stock?


----------



## teeger

In addition to the post I just sent . . . if Benq are willing to replace units to correct something that can be remedied by a simple firmware update, I wish instead that they could give updates to the end-user to apply.


Someone suggested that maybe the firmware updates are more complicated than what you get with the common USB type file update. If so, it's best left to them. But if it is something that's as basic as what lot of electronics companies do to update their products, then it sure would be the way to go. No requests for RMA forms - no shipping - no replacements.


Ian


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nightingale*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1830#post_22902805
> 
> 
> But why the delayed shipping times if it's in stock?




They're out of stock.


----------



## sxyzo

What/where can i find a good ceiling mount?


----------



## Ken McPherson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1830#post_22902814
> 
> 
> They're out of stock.



Amazon is out of stock. So now a search for w1070 goes to Erwin Comp, which also sells w1070s on Amazon. But they are separate stores with separate prices. On the right side of the Erwin Comp page it says "More Buying Choices" and lists Amazon $899.99 as an option. That's the only way to get to the actual Amazon w1070 page that I can find.


----------



## Nightingale




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1830#post_22902814
> 
> 
> They're out of stock.



Usually Amazon lists "Not in stock" when not in stock. The delayed shipping might be a game they play to cover their "not in stock".


----------



## Ken McPherson

Here's the link to the w1070 directly from Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A2T6X0K/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## safe bobo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Singh007*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1800#post_22901759
> 
> 
> today when I turned my projector on, the green light was just flashing. The projector did not turn on, the fan did not turn on. I tried pushing the power button again, but the green light just kept flashing. I had to unplug the power and then when I plugged it back in and hit the power button it started up. Anyone know why this happened? Firmware 1.02



Maybe it turned on and you just forgot to remove the lens cap??? Hopefully that's wut happened....


----------



## 42Plasmaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nightingale*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1830#post_22902805
> 
> 
> But why the delayed shipping times if it's in stock?


Not in stock but they usually replenish quickly.

Here's a complete list.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00A2T6X0K/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## tasburath

Got my W1070 today and I have to say I am blown away. It exceeded the expectations I had for it.


I haven't calibrated yet and projected a 13' image on a white painted wall and the picture was fantastic. Can't wait to get my screen and calibrate this thing.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1830#post_22902812
> 
> 
> In addition to the post I just sent . . . if Benq are willing to replace units to correct something that can be remedied by a simple firmware update, I wish instead that they could give updates to the end-user to apply.
> 
> 
> Someone suggested that maybe the firmware updates are more complicated than what you get with the common USB type file update. If so, it's best left to them. But if it is something that's as basic as what lot of electronics companies do to update their products, then it sure would be the way to go. No requests for RMA forms - no shipping - no replacements.
> 
> 
> Ian



The update must be done with a null serial cable and a special update app. It is more complicated than doing it with a USB drive. If one is doing it from a laptop or computer without a serial port they also need a usb to serial adapter.

It may also be a two step update that would be complicated for many users. They could also be worried that someone would hack the firmware.


----------



## Singh007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1830#post_22903348
> 
> 
> The update must be done with a null serial cable and a special update app. It is more complicated than doing it with a USB drive. If one is doing it from a laptop or computer without a serial port they also need a usb to serial adapter.
> 
> It may also be a two step update that would be complicated for many users. They could also be worried that someone would hack the firmware.



Your last sentence is exactly what it is. I think, if anything, they are worried about leaking secrets to other manufacturers. Firmware updates may contain important information that other companies could use to develop, and improve upon their own projectors.


----------



## johnsmith808

Deleted


----------



## johnsmith808




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1800#post_22900439
> 
> 
> Give BenQ a call 1-866-600-2367. That should speed up the process. As for a quick replacement and for a prepaid return label.
> 
> It seems that when the made the small changes from 102-103 they created a fan shut off problem I would also suggest than any one with firmware 103 and even 102 check your units immediately to be sure your fan stays on for about 90 seconds after you shut it off.



Thanks for the number. I will definitely call them.


----------



## chexi1

Doesn't AVS sell Benq now (again)? Call them.


----------



## cosmickc

Got mine today. Just did a quick 3D test with a sony 3d blu-ray player. I don't have my 3d glasses yet but the projector detected the 3D signal. HOWEVER! When i went to play the movie in 3D, without glasses, the image had a nasty red tint. Is this normal when not using glasses? I tried it again and it did the same thing.


The picture is outstanding. No rainbows that i could detect. I just also got the Epson 3020 and to my eyes the w1070 beats it. (Needless to say I'm returning the 3020 if the 3D on the w1070 is equally amazing?)


Fan shuts off properly, around 90 seconds. Although I asked Projector people if these units were shipping with 1.04 firmware? They said yes. Mine came with 1.03. Has a December 2012 build date.


Thanks everyone for the feedback!


Kelly


----------



## mekret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cosmickc*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1830#post_22903779
> 
> 
> When i went to play the movie in 3D, without glasses, the image had a nasty red tint. Is this normal when not using glasses? I tried it again and it did the same thing.



A decent pair of glasses will get rid of the red tint. My D3s do.


----------



## jmalto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cosmickc*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1830#post_22903779
> 
> 
> Got mine today. Just did a quick 3D test with a sony 3d blu-ray player. I don't have my 3d glasses yet but the projector detected the 3D signal. HOWEVER! When i went to play the movie in 3D, without glasses, the image had a nasty red tint. Is this normal when not using glasses? I tried it again and it did the same thing.
> 
> 
> The picture is outstanding. No rainbows that i could detect. I just also got the Epson 3020 and to my eyes the w1070 beats it. (Needless to say I'm returning the 3020 if the 3D on the w1070 is equally amazing?)
> 
> 
> Fan shuts off properly, around 90 seconds. Although I asked Projector people if these units were shipping with 1.04 firmware? They said yes. Mine came with 1.03. Has a December 2012 build date.
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the feedback!
> 
> 
> Kelly



Went through the same thing with PP and the W7000 firmware.


----------



## JoeBoy73

Curious...I've got some trapezoid action going with my setup. I was wondering if using -4 keystone a bad thing? I can get the PJ level (cause of the trapezoid) to correct the problem, but the image is below the screen and lens shift won't help much. I'm currently using a 22" ext pole. I also have a shorter extension pole I can use that is only 10" Thoughts anyone?


----------



## empinball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1770#post_22899912
> 
> 
> I have the exact same build as you...I will have to double check my shutdown process this evening. I only had the pj on for about 45min last night and shutdown only once...



Mine showed up today, things looked good for a couple of hours running until it shut down showing 2 red lights(temp) and no fan cycling.....


----------



## safe bobo

Okay I have 0 experience with 3D......


so if I am using my HTPC with this projector 99% of the time....If I am to get a bluray rip of a 3d movie. Is 144hz irrelevant for me? Would I just need 60hz or 120hz for watching the movie? Or does the screen have to change to 144hz @ 1080p for watching movies? And I cannot get just sony 3d glasses or nvidia 3d glasses and use them? It must be DLP LINK and theres like only 4 that are known to work with the projector at the moment?


What is the difference between buying the 144hz sainsonic from USA stock vs the one directly from CHINA? Other than more peace of mind and shipping time reduced....oh and does it matter if I buy the optoma 144hz sainsonic or the acer one? Aren't they all the same?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

I bought my Sainsonic ones from China and they took a few days to arrive, very quick and effort free. I wouldn't bother with anything that doesn't support 144hz, especially when you can get some for 25$ bucks each, just in case you ever do want to watch an actual frame packed 24p 3D Bluray and not a rip. FYI the rips I've seen are nowhere near as good as the originals. In frame packed, I dare say it's very smooth and flicker free. Get the right ones, it's the Right Thing to do (tm).


----------



## rgtaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1830#post_22904023
> 
> 
> Curious...I've got some trapezoid action going with my setup. I was wondering if using -4 keystone a bad thing? I can get the PJ level (cause of the trapezoid) to correct the problem, but the image is below the screen and lens shift won't help much. I'm currently using a 22" ext pole. I also have a shorter extension pole I can use that is only 10" Thoughts anyone?



Can you play Batman Dark Knight Rises on this PJ, how does the dark scenes look. Thanks


----------



## johnsmith808




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1830#post_22904023
> 
> 
> Curious...I've got some trapezoid action going with my setup. I was wondering if using -4 keystone a bad thing? I can get the PJ level (cause of the trapezoid) to correct the problem, but the image is below the screen and lens shift won't help much. I'm currently using a 22" ext pole. I also have a shorter extension pole I can use that is only 10" Thoughts anyone?



You will lose resolution the more you use keystone. You may not notice it when watching video but might with text.


----------



## johnsmith808

Today when I shut down my pj the fans stayed on for a minute or so (first time it didn't). I have firmware 1.03. This time I made sure to turn eco cooling off. I thought I did that the first time but maybe I didn't.


Still didn't have a chance to test 3d yet. By the way, the red flash doesn't light up my room as much as the white flash on other dlp's do.


Dlp's really excel at cgi movies. The picture just pops! I use it with my Darbee and the results are ridiculous with movies like Toy Story. The pj's lack of contrast (in comparison to my JVC RS40) comes into play with dimmer lit scenes with no highlights. But overall a very nice 2d image that ranges from amazing down to decent.


By the way is anyone else having trouble with the pj searching for sources? My Playstation 3 with this pj seems to take forever when I go from the home screen to a movie and back.


----------



## Oprea George

Hi

Can please somebody tell me if this projector will work at 3.5 meter distance? what size of the screen it will display at this distance?


Regards


----------



## nikolz

I have just spoken to BenQ UK and then have advised me that the W1080ST is not available until 2nd half of 2013







.


Does anyone else have any more information?


Here is a link to the W1070 and W1080ST Manual.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1830#post_22904370
> 
> 
> Today when I shut down my pj the fans stayed on for a minute or so (first time it didn't). I have firmware 1.03. This time I made sure to turn eco cooling off. I thought I did that the first time but maybe I didn't.
> 
> 
> Still didn't have a chance to test 3d yet. By the way, the red flash doesn't light up my room as much as the white flash on other dlp's do.
> 
> 
> Dlp's really excel at cgi movies. The picture just pops! I use it with my Darbee and the results are ridiculous with movies like Toy Story. The pj's lack of contrast (in comparison to my JVC RS40) comes into play with dimmer lit scenes with no highlights. But overall a very nice 2d image that ranges from amazing down to decent.
> 
> 
> By the way is anyone else having trouble with the pj searching for sources? My Playstation 3 with this pj seems to take forever when I go from the home screen to a movie and back.



I think your short review is very accurate regarding how it looks compared to the JVC. I have the RS45 which is very similar to the 40 and I feel the same way. I do find the searching for sources rather slow with the W1070. I have been able to speed things up by separating the video and audio with a matrix switch. I send video only to the projectors and audio to the receiver. I also have changed the cables to high speed and things seem a little better.

I would love to see Benq work on this with a firmware update.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oprea George*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1860#post_22904406
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Can please somebody tell me if this projector will work at 3.5 meter distance? what size of the screen it will display at this distance?
> 
> 
> Regards


 http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/ 


Great resource to plan out your setup ahead of time.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1830#post_22903908
> 
> 
> A decent pair of glasses will get rid of the red tint. My D3s do.



D3s are BenQ glasses, correct?


----------



## elmermccurdy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cosmickc*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1830#post_22903779
> 
> 
> Got mine today. Just did a quick 3D test with a sony 3d blu-ray player. I don't have my 3d glasses yet but the projector detected the 3D signal. HOWEVER! When i went to play the movie in 3D, without glasses, the image had a nasty red tint. Is this normal when not using glasses? I tried it again and it did the same thing.



The red tint is how DLP-LINK syncing works. A red (or in some systems, white) frame is flashed on the screen, which is what syncs the glasses. The glasses are timed to block the red if they are working properly.


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgtaa*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1830#post_22904219
> 
> 
> Can you play Batman Dark Knight Rises on this PJ, how does the dark scenes look. Thanks


Sure...I will check this out for you tonight! You are a viewsonic pro8200 owner correct? I have been really able to to tell the difference between the two, just with the settings out of the box. I'm really looking forward to dialing in the user1 mode.


----------



## mekret

I'm only projecting on a white wall, but Dark Knight Rises on my htpc looks great.


----------



## rgtaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1860#post_22905537
> 
> 
> Sure...I will check this out for you tonight! You are a viewsonic pro8200 owner correct? I have been really able to to tell the difference between the two, just with the settings out of the box. I'm really looking forward to dialing in the user1 mode.



Well, it would help if you used the same blu ray movie and player you used with the pro8200. I had no problems with that movie on my pro8200, so I'm just trying to find out if it was your Blu ray player, that was the problem or something else. Use standard out of the box settings on the benq , since that is what you used with the pro8200, right? Thanks for testing.


----------



## johnsmith808

Does this pj run at 144hz 2d?


----------



## empinball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *empinball*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1830#post_22904039
> 
> 
> Mine showed up today, things looked good for a couple of hours running until it shut down showing 2 red lights(temp) and no fan cycling.....



Update : 4 hours on this unit, 3 overheat/shutdowns







. Vapex game me some trouble shooting options to try tonight, if they don't work I'll be calling Benq first thing in the morning for an advanced replacement...hoping it makes it here by Saturday.


----------



## cosmickc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmermccurdy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1860#post_22905098
> 
> 
> The red tint is how DLP-LINK syncing works. A red (or in some systems, white) frame is flashed on the screen, which is what syncs the glasses. The glasses are timed to block the red if they are working properly.



THANK YOU! That puts my mind at ease till I get my glasses!


----------



## elmermccurdy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *empinball*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1830#post_22904039
> 
> 
> Mine showed up today, things looked good for a couple of hours running until it shut down showing 2 red lights(temp) and no fan cycling.....



What build/firmware version? Manufacturing date? Maybe the troubled units are all part of the same batch...


----------



## nappers

Hi everyone!


Well, I just received my Benq W1070 today through Newegg. I got for $899 with a $50 gift card which should be arriving shortly.


I would advise to be careful when ordering from Newegg.


Newegg just shipped the unit in its original shipping box and slapped a shipping label on the outside of it. Such a bad idea since the original shipping box is not sturdy enough for shipping!! To make matters worse, the bottom of the box was wet and slightly mushy, but no holes through the box. This happened once before with Newegg and it's the last time I order from them. If they are too damn cheap to put an item in a box, then I'll just go elsewhere from now on!


I called Newegg right away and told them I was going to refuse it and that they should ship me another one overnight to replace this one.


The customer service agent asked me to open the box and inspect it. I did so. It looked ok, but I couldn't plug it in and try it until I got home.

He asked me to go home and try it. If it works, great! If not, then call tomorrow.


So I plugged it in and hooked it up to my PS3 by HDMI. Now the first thing I noticed is that the HDMI connection on back doesn't exactly have a snug fit.

There is little wiggle to it, enough to loose connection if played with.


The worse part is occasionally loosing the signal! When I load up a blu ray from the PS3 and the screen goes blank to load up the blu ray, the Benq then says that its lost the signal to the HDMI 1. It happens again when I stop it go to back to the PS3 menu. Yet, I get no problems with signal from playing a game on the PS3, only with DVD's or Blu-Ray movies. I then have to unplug and plug the HDMI back in for it to find a signal, which doesn't work sometimes. Can it be that when the PS3 is loading up the blu ray, it stops sending the Benq information temporarily and then it says it's lost connection?


Anyone else having this issue?


I did also notice some slight rainbow effect, but that might be because of my glasses which have a glare, but I am not sure.


Otherwise, I was playing the Avengers on Blu-ray and was quite impressed.


The outside of my box has a mfg. date of December 2012 and the rev. / Revision says 00-102. Can't find out where the firmware version is yet.


Any help or advise would be great since I am totally new at this.


Thanks!


----------



## nappers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1260#post_22826754
> 
> 
> I have had similar issues using a standard HTCP/HDMI cable from my Blu-Ray player. It has something with the HDMI handshake I spent about 15 minutes trying to fix it yesterday. I would suggest that you call Benq with the number provided and point this out. If enough people do this Benq can possibly improve this with the firmware. Having said this Benq is not alone. HDMI has been a problem since day one.



Did you ever find a solution to this? I am having this problem with my brand new unit that I just bought from Newegg (which I wouldn't recommend buying from).


----------



## elmermccurdy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nappers*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1860#post_22908252
> 
> 
> Newegg just shipped the unit in its original shipping box and slapped a shipping label on the outside of it. Such a bad idea since the original shipping box is not sturdy enough for shipping!! To make matters worse, the bottom of the box was wet and slightly mushy, but no holes through the box. This happened once before with Newegg and it's the last time I order from them. If they are too damn cheap to put an item in a box, then I'll just go elsewhere from now on!



That's how they're shipped from BenQ, too. Seems to be standard practice.


> Quote:
> So I plugged it in and hooked it up to my PS3 by HDMI. Now the first thing I noticed is that the HDMI connection on back doesn't exactly have a snug fit.
> 
> There is little wiggle to it, enough to loose connection if played with.



I noticed this on the unit I sent back, as well. HDMI 1 was pretty loose, because there was a little too much distance between the case and the board, so the cable wouldn't seat all the way. HDMI 2 seemed snug enough, though.


I didn't get to play with the projector enough before I sent it back to know whether it had the issue of losing the signal entirely, though there was a definite "hiccup" when the signal went from menu to movie. I'll note, though, that a similar thing happens on my old Samsung HD LCD TV. When going between menu and movie, the TV would flake out for a moment until it acquired the source again. I think it has something to do with changing modes. Never fully lost HDMI, but it was annoying. Sounds like a a similar thing.


> Quote:
> The outside of my box has a mfg. date of December 2012 and the rev. / Revision says 00-102. Can't find out where the firmware version is yet.



That's the same as mine. How long does your fan run on shutdown?


----------



## Singh007

Just a quick question...when i get my 3d glasses, can i just simply stream any 3d content (youtube, 3d visoin etc) , from my laptop, and it will come as 3D? Do i need any special requirements on my laptop?


----------



## kaotikr1

So I am thinking about adding a w1070 as a gaming, general sports projector.


This will be the first projector I have that doesn't have a lot of placement flexibility and I am looking for some advice on setup. I have looked at the manual and calculators but they are only really an estimate.


My current setup is


114" Screen 6" from the ceiling.

JVC RS46 about 12'10" from the screen.


I don't want to mount the Benq in front of the JVC for obvious reasons, but I could build a platform right under it and set the Benq on that. From what I could calculate the Benq would need to be right around 12'5" for 114 in screen, but I don't understand the distance from the celing to lens that it needs to be, or what range I should say, because I believe the Benq does have vertical shift....


If I do order, I would need to place an order with a business that would take the projector back if it doesn't work in my setup. I hate to do that, but I feel that's the only way to know for sure.


Pics for reference...

20130201_001439.jpg 1764k .jpg file

20130201_001458.jpg 1675k .jpg file


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmermccurdy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1860#post_22908423
> 
> 
> That's how they're shipped from BenQ, too. Seems to be standard practice.
> 
> I noticed this on the unit I sent back, as well. HDMI 1 was pretty loose, because there was a little too much distance between the case and the board, so the cable wouldn't seat all the way. HDMI 2 seemed snug enough, though.
> 
> 
> I didn't get to play with the projector enough before I sent it back to know whether it had the issue of losing the signal entirely, though there was a definite "hiccup" when the signal went from menu to movie. I'll note, though, that a similar thing happens on my old Samsung HD LCD TV. When going between menu and movie, the TV would flake out for a moment until it acquired the source again. I think it has something to do with changing modes. Never fully lost HDMI, but it was annoying. Sounds like a a similar thing.
> 
> That's the same as mine. How long does your fan run on shutdown?



There was probably nothing wrong with the unit you sent back. HDMI switching does take some time to obtain the correct source especially if one is going through a receiver or a switch. This is because there must be handshakes between all components in the HDMI chain. The fan issue is the real problem with a few of the units.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Well I was about to get the Optoma HD33 but now after coming across this thread, I am sooo going to get this instead and put the saved money towards a nice screen ^_^


----------



## johnsmith808

I had the Optoma hd33 for a little while. The Benq W1070 is better. The darkchip 3 really helps the contrast. The hd33 did have a nice frame creation mode but I think I'll prefer ether 144hz 3d playback more.


----------



## Adamd

How would you guys compare the black levels too... I had a sharp LCD it was one of the first 1080p tvs and the blacks look very gray. I'm just worried because I have gotten used to the black levels of my vt50 and ut50. I know the projector won't give out those black levels but decint black levels would be nice.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1860#post_22909114
> 
> 
> How would you guys compare the black levels too... I had a sharp LCD it was one of the first 1080p tvs and the blacks look very gray. I'm just worried because I have gotten used to the black levels of my vt50 and ut50. I know the projector won't give out those black levels but decint black levels would be nice.



You will not get the inky blacks that one can get from a high end JVC or Sony or even the new Epson LCD's but will get great color, sharpness and a very bright picture. The blacks are not bad and most people would be very happy with this projector and the black levels. I have both this and a JVC RS45 and I am even surprised how good this projector is. If you want to watch Batman or Harry Potter the blacks will be ok but for most other films the picture, sharpness, color, and brightness will probably make you happy.


----------



## Keith AP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *empinball*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1860#post_22907931
> 
> 
> Update : 4 hours on this unit, 3 overheat/shutdowns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Vapex game me some trouble shooting options to try tonight, if they don't work I'll be calling Benq first thing in the morning for an advanced replacement...hoping it makes it here by Saturday.



Just curious, are you running the projector in "High Altitude" mode when you encounter the overheat problem?


----------



## nappers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmermccurdy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1860#post_22908423
> 
> 
> That's how they're shipped from BenQ, too. Seems to be standard practice.
> 
> I noticed this on the unit I sent back, as well. HDMI 1 was pretty loose, because there was a little too much distance between the case and the board, so the cable wouldn't seat all the way. HDMI 2 seemed snug enough, though.
> 
> 
> I didn't get to play with the projector enough before I sent it back to know whether it had the issue of losing the signal entirely, though there was a definite "hiccup" when the signal went from menu to movie. I'll note, though, that a similar thing happens on my old Samsung HD LCD TV. When going between menu and movie, the TV would flake out for a moment until it acquired the source again. I think it has something to do with changing modes. Never fully lost HDMI, but it was annoying. Sounds like a a similar thing.
> 
> That's the same as mine. How long does your fan run on shutdown?



Wow, you sent yours back? How come? I was thinking of doing the same thing. Yes I did notice that HDMI slot 2 was slightly better than HDMI slot 1. Strange how that is and says it's not a good build to me.


Yes, when shutting down, it takes a bit for it to actually go off. I thought it was just a cooling down period of some kind. Is that a problem?


I wondering now if I should return this unit and get the Epson 3020 instead.


----------



## tasburath

Hey guys,


I've had my W1070 for a couple days and love it. I have 1.03 and have no fan issues. It runs after I shut it off like it's supposed to.


This is my first projector and I have a question for others that have this.


Is the color wheel (I am assuming it;s the color wheel) supposed to be loud when it ramps up? It sounds like a card in bicycle spokes going at high speed. I can hear it at about 12' from the projector with the sound turned relatively low on my sound system. It doesn't stay that loud, but when it does it's very noticeable. Is this normal?


When I have my sound system turned up, I don't hear it but I have to turn it up louder than I thought I would to drown it out.


I've never owned a DLP projector before so just wanted to make sure that I wasn't experiencing a problem with the unit.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tasburath*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1860#post_22909357
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I've had my W1070 for a couple days and love it. I have 1.03 and have no fan issues. It runs after I shut it off like it's supposed to.
> 
> 
> This is my first projector and I have a question for others that have this.
> 
> 
> Is the color wheel (I am assuming it;s the color wheel) supposed to be loud when it ramps up? It sounds like a card in bicycle spokes going at high speed. I can hear it at about 12' from the projector with the sound turned relatively low on my sound system. It doesn't stay that loud, but when it does it's very noticeable. Is this normal?
> 
> 
> When I have my sound system turned up, I don't hear it but I have to turn it up louder than I thought I would to drown it out.
> 
> 
> I've never owned a DLP projector before so just wanted to make sure that I wasn't experiencing a problem with the unit.[/qu
> 
> 
> One can often hear the color wheel but it should not sound like a card in a bicycle spokes going at high speed. I think something might be wrong if you can hear it from 12' from the projector and with the sound on. I would suggest that you call Benq and check with them.


----------



## elmermccurdy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1860#post_22908722
> 
> 
> There was probably nothing wrong with the unit you sent back. HDMI switching does take some time to obtain the correct source especially if one is going through a receiver or a switch. This is because there must be handshakes between all components in the HDMI chain. The fan issue is the real problem with a few of the units.



I sent it back because of the fan problem. I never had a problem with the HDMI switching -- I was just responding to Nappers's post.


----------



## FifteenElbows




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1800#post_22900494
> 
> 
> For those who have used there w1070 for 3d if I was to go with a 84 inch 1.2 gain white screen in a light controlled room,with a cealing mount and the projector will be around 8 to 10 feet way. Will the 3d be bright? I have a panasonic vt50 65 inch and the 3d is ok but it could be brighter.



I'm sure the 3D will be bright as I've read this is one of the brighter projectors around in this price point! I am concerned about your setup though. You say the projector will be 8-10 feet away and you are striving for an 84" image. Benq has an image calculator if you go here: http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/ you can play with the numbers and see what you can get. At 10' away it projects a 120" image not including the zoom. I would play with it and make sure this projector will fit your setup


----------



## elmermccurdy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nappers*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1860#post_22909328
> 
> 
> Wow, you sent yours back? How come? I was thinking of doing the same thing. Yes I did notice that HDMI slot 2 was slightly better than HDMI slot 1. Strange how that is and says it's not a good build to me.
> 
> 
> Yes, when shutting down, it takes a bit for it to actually go off. I thought it was just a cooling down period of some kind. Is that a problem?
> 
> 
> I wondering now if I should return this unit and get the Epson 3020 instead.



Nope, your fan is normal. It's supposed to run for awhile after shutting the lamp down. Mine didn't, which is why I sent it back.


----------



## rgtaa

Guys, what do you think, this PJ might need a few more months of TESTING BY THE GUYS THAT OWN IT, and getting feedback to Benq before this PJ is ready for prime time. You have no idea if you buy TODAY if you will get version 1.02, 1.03. 1.04 ( even the they say it's 1.04, people are saying it's not) , and who knows if more firmware will be coming out. I'm not coming down on Benq at all, this is new PJ, and for lots of models it takes a few months to get firmware that fixes the bugs.

Also, after all the excitement calms down, then , more problems will show up. Some will like it and some hate it, like all the other PJ's.









If it was me, I would wait until the dust settles and most of the room says "they fixed all the bugs" and the room quiets down some, and then buy on a good sale, with stable firmware. Now if I could install the firmware by myself, and it was just firmware issue, then I could buy NOW, maybe.

It is an exciting PJ, 3D, lens shift, 2,000 lumens, etc for very attractive price. And thank you for beta testing it for the rest of us. Maybe by summer it will have less bugs crawling inside the firmware. Even hard to tell if you do send it back for firmware upgrade, if in one month, they have NEW firmware, and you have to send it in again. And all the problems with doing that, shipping , and mishandling,etc.


----------



## tasburath

rwestley


You quoted my post, but I don't see anything below it. Did you have some feedback?


Thanks


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmermccurdy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1860#post_22909628
> 
> 
> I sent it back because of the fan problem. I never had a problem with the HDMI switching -- I was just responding to Nappers's post.



Sorry, I misread your post. You were right to send your unit back with the fan issue.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FifteenElbows*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1860#post_22909630
> 
> 
> I'm sure the 3D will be bright as I've read this is one of the brighter projectors around in this price point! I am concerned about your setup though. You say the projector will be 8-10 feet away and you are striving for an 84" image. Benq has an image calculator if you go here: http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/ you can play with the numbers and see what you can get. At 10' away it projects a 120" image not including the zoom. I would play with it and make sure this projector will fit your setup



yes, I'm finding that I cannot get an image SMALL enough without incorporating a ceiling mount to position the PJ closer to the screen. I wasn't expecting these issues at ~10'.


My screen will be about about 10 1/2' from my back wall...where I'd have the shelf mounted. Is my understanding that the PJ to screen distance is calculated from the REAR of the PJ? That makes it more difficult still, if true.


I'm looking for an 82-84" screen and it's telling me I'd have to be 9' away. I REALLY would rather simply place a shelf back there than a mount...for cost, aesthetics and ease of portability when I want to watch a game or movie outside this summer.


And just so I understand: the PJ MUST be placed 2" above or below the screen?


Oh...AND I'll have to place it upside down on the shelve?


Wow, what a placement nightmare.


thanks


James


----------



## Sonyad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Singh007*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1860#post_22908562
> 
> 
> Just a quick question...when i get my 3d glasses, can i just simply stream any 3d content (youtube, 3d visoin etc) , from my laptop, and it will come as 3D? Do i need any special requirements on my laptop?



Your laptop's video card or chipset has to be capable of displaying 3d images.


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nappers*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1860#post_22909328
> 
> 
> Wow, you sent yours back? How come? I was thinking of doing the same thing. Yes I did notice that HDMI slot 2 was slightly better than HDMI slot 1. Strange how that is and says it's not a good build to me.
> 
> 
> Yes, when shutting down, it takes a bit for it to actually go off. I thought it was just a cooling down period of some kind. Is that a problem?
> 
> 
> I wondering now if I should return this unit and get the Epson 3020 instead.


Okay...so I'm not the only one! MY HDMI 1 does not even activate. I'm currently using HMDI 2. HDMI 1 never finds the signal. Crap...the picture on this thing is amazing. I don't want to send it back...lol. I will do more HDMI testing over the weekend!


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgtaa*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1860#post_22906211
> 
> 
> Well, it would help if you used the same blu ray movie and player you used with the pro8200. I had no problems with that movie on my pro8200, so I'm just trying to find out if it was your Blu ray player, that was the problem or something else. Use standard out of the box settings on the benq , since that is what you used with the pro8200, right? Thanks for testing.


Okay...so I checked out the Dark Knight Rises last night and there is definitely a difference. Spoiler Alert (if you haven't see this movie yet you've got to get with it LOL)


In the beginning of the movie where they are honoring Harvey Dent...this was a very dark scene and on the VS pro8200 it was very hard to make out details in the suits of the characters. On the benq w1070 I can clearly make out lapels and buttons and other lines in the suit jackets. Again, this is straight out of the box settings with no tweaking on the w1070. RGB settings were dialed on my bluray player and on the pro8200. I had to make changes to my "standard" settings just to get shadow detail that just wasn't there. The movie Avengers is where I noticed the difference right away, especially in the beginning. I watched this movie a lot trying to get the image right on the pro8200 so, a lot of the dark scenes were fresh in my mind. Hope this helps..


----------



## rgtaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1890#post_22910134
> 
> 
> Okay...so I checked out the Dark Knight Rises last night and there is definitely a difference. Spoiler Alert (if you haven't see this movie yet you've got to get with it LOL)
> 
> 
> In the beginning of the movie where they are honoring Harvey Dent...this was a very dark scene and on the VS pro8200 it was very hard to make out details in the suits of the characters. On the benq w1070 I can clearly make out lapels and buttons and other lines in the suit jackets. Again, this is straight out of the box settings with no tweaking on the w1070. RGB settings were dialed on my bluray player and on the pro8200. I had to make changes to my "standard" settings just to get shadow detail that just wasn't there. The movie Avengers is where I noticed the difference right away, especially in the beginning. I watched this movie a lot trying to get the image right on the pro8200 so, a lot of the dark scenes were fresh in my mind. Hope this helps..



Thanks for checking that out. I didn't have a problem with those movies, that is why I was wondering if it was the pro8200 or the blu ray player. I know some blue ray players have to be set up right to get good picture with the pro8200. Anyway, have fun with your NEW Benq, it is good price for 3D PJ. The pro8200 has been out a lot longer than this benq, so the bugs were fixed by the time you bought it. But the Benq you are buying at beginning of cycle,and you might have to deal with those early adopter issues.


----------



## mekret

700+ hours on 1.02 so far. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## rgtaa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1890#post_22910172
> 
> 
> 700+ hours on 1.02 so far. Couldn't be happier.



LOL! You only had the PJ about 2 months and you have 700 hours plus on it. That is around 10 hours a day. Crap!

I guess this PJ doesn't have problems with being turned on all day.

You are enjoying your PJ , much too much.


----------



## mekret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgtaa*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1890#post_22910205
> 
> 
> LOL! You only had the PJ about 2 months and you have 700 hours plus on it. That is around 10 hours a day. Crap!
> 
> I guess this PJ doesn't have problems with being turned on all day.
> 
> You are enjoying your PJ , much too much.



Lol I use it watch movies, tv and browse the internet, so yeah it gets a lot of use.


----------



## awest74

Seems about right, I think it would take about 700 hours to read this thread now.....


I have about 120 hours on mine, all movies and Call of Duty and I couldnt be happier. I have said it before, but if you are just coming into this thread the input lag time on this PJ is incredible, my k/d is almost double what it was on my 3 lcd projection tv. And playing COD on a 130" screen, although not ideal (most players play best on a small screen ~24"s ) it is just to cool not to do...


I have 1.02 version of firmware and NO fan, hdmi, or flickering problems. My setup is a PS3 and FIOS cable box running through a Denon 3312ci reciever w/ Klipsch reference 5.1 and a 130" 16:9 Jamestown screen, all in the man cave with dark walls and light ceiling and rug. I have been watching all the IMAX 3d movies, prometheus, avatar, tangled, brave in 3d and lots of other 2d blurays. I have the saisonics and the 3dTV glasses. Just got Abraham Lincoln, vampire slayer in 3D from the library for tonight....


Lastly, if you are on the fence, I can guarantee that you will be kicking yourself for waiting when you finally break down and get this PJ.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *awest74*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1890#post_22910424
> 
> 
> Seems about right, I think it would take about 700 hours to read this thread now.....
> 
> 
> I have about 120 hours on mine, all movies and Call of Duty and I couldnt be happier. I have said it before, but if you are just coming into this thread the input lag time on this PJ is incredible, my k/d is almost double what it was on my 3 lcd projection tv. And playing COD on a 130" screen, although not ideal (most players play best on a small screen ~24"s ) it is just to cool not to do...
> 
> 
> I have 1.02 version of firmware and NO fan, hdmi, or flickering problems. My setup is a PS3 and FIOS cable box running through a Denon 3312ci reciever w/ Klipsch reference 5.1 and a 130" 16:9 Jamestown screen, all in the man cave with dark walls and light ceiling and rug. I have been watching all the IMAX 3d movies, prometheus, avatar, tangled, brave in 3d and lots of other 2d blurays. I have the saisonics and the 3dTV glasses. Just got Abraham Lincoln, vampire slayer in 3D from the library for tonight....
> 
> 
> Lastly, if you are on the fence, I can guarantee that you will be kicking yourself for waiting when you finally break down and get this PJ.




Which glasses do you prefer between the two and why?


----------



## nappers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1890#post_22910079
> 
> 
> Okay...so I'm not the only one! MY HDMI 1 does not even activate. I'm currently using HMDI 2. HDMI 1 never finds the signal. Crap...the picture on this thing is amazing. I don't want to send it back...lol. I will do more HDMI testing over the weekend!



Wow! The HDMI 2 works a bit better but really neither HDMI slot holds the cable firmly and sturdy.

I know, I am on the fence too since the picture is great.


I just called Benq and talked to rep. They didn't sound too knowledgeable and said he would suggest that I send the unit back and ask for another one, even though Newegg offered me $30 just to keep it (LOL). The rep at Benq also said he would have to pass me on to another "higher level tech" to answer any of these questions (HDMI, losing the signal, etc.).


Not sure what to do at this point.


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1890#post_22909851
> 
> 
> yes, I'm finding that I cannot get an image SMALL enough without incorporating a ceiling mount to position the PJ closer to the screen. I wasn't expecting these issues at ~10'.
> 
> 
> My screen will be about about 10 1/2' from my back wall...where I'd have the shelf mounted. Is my understanding that the PJ to screen distance is calculated from the REAR of the PJ? That makes it more difficult still, if true.
> 
> 
> I'm looking for an 82-84" screen and it's telling me I'd have to be 9' away. I REALLY would rather simply place a shelf back there than a mount...for cost, aesthetics and ease of portability when I want to watch a game or movie outside this summer.
> 
> 
> And just so I understand: the PJ MUST be placed 2" above or below the screen?
> 
> 
> Oh...AND I'll have to place it upside down on the shelve?
> 
> 
> Wow, what a placement nightmare.
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> James



For an entry-level projector the W1070 offers a lot feature-wise. While just about all previous entry-level DLP projectors had no lens shift, the W1070 does offer a very modest adjustment range. Also it's 1.3x zoom is typical (or just a little better) than most entry level DLP models. BenQ has just announced (at the ISE show in Europe) what appears to be the next new models above the W1070. These are the W1400 and the W1500, which appear to be the same expect the W1500 has wireless HDMI. The W1400 will probably sell for around $1500 (street price) when the US model is introduced (price nor shipping date in USA have yet been announced but they will probably being shipping in 2 to 3 months from now). These new models will have a longer range 1.6x zoom instead of the 1.3x on the W1070. They appear to use the same DLP (DMD) DC3 chip as the W1070 and it does seems they have a few features beyond those found on the W1070. If you are not in a hurry and are will willing to spend more $$, then you may want hold off until full info and prices are available for this new models.


As for the W1070, its spec. sheet lists the "throw ratio" range as 1.15 to 1.5. Throw ratio is normally the: Throw Distance / Image Width


Throw distance is measured from the front the lens to the screen and image width is typically a couple of inches wider than then viewable width of the screen in order to allow for a little overscan of the image onto the screen's black border. The diagrams in the owner's manual correctly show the 'throw distance' as being measured from the front of the projector lens to the screen.


If you are wanting to use an 84 inch diagonal 16 x 9 screen then it will have a viewable width of about 72 inches, so let's assume an image width of 74 inches to allow a little overscan. In this case the projector's zoom will support a throw distance as short as 1.15 x 74 = 85 inches and long as 1.5 x 74 = 111 inches (or more like 108 inches if you do not allow any overscan on an 84 inch diagonal screen).


So if your room is 10.5 ft. (126 inches) long and you were to place the projector inverted on an 18 inch wide sheft at the rear of the room (or use a ceiling mount), then if the projector's lens is positioned even with the front edge of the shelf where it would have 126 - 18 = 108 inch throw distance to the opposite wall, which should be just in the range supported by this projector. Again this is using the throw ratio values that BenQ has published in the spec. sheet and the charts in the owner's manual for this projector and not using their online setup calculator. As for the vertical mounting position, the info in the owner's manual is not consistent between the various charts and tables. However, it does appear based on owner's comments that it must be mounted just a few includes above the top edge of the screen (when ceiling mounted).


----------



## empinball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith AP*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1860#post_22909317
> 
> 
> Just curious, are you running the projector in "High Altitude" mode when you encounter the overheat problem?



I wasn't at the time as i,m only at 1700ft. I turned on the high elevation setting, changed to a dedicated outlet and also removed a piece of clear plastic sheeting covering access to the lamp (not the access door), seems to be running fine for the last 2 hours.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1890#post_22911047
> 
> 
> For an entry-level projector the W1070 offers a lot feature-wise. While just about all previous entry-level DLP projectors had no lens shift, the W1070 does offer a very modest adjustment range. Also it's 1.3x zoom is typical (or just a little better) than most entry level DLP models. BenQ has just announced (at the ISE show in Europe) what appears to be the next new models above the W1070. These are the W1400 and the W1500, which appear to be the same expect the W1500 has wireless HDMI. The W1400 will probably sell for around $1500 (street price) when the US model is introduced (price nor shipping date in USA have yet been announced but they will probably being shipping in 2 to 3 months from now). These new models will have a longer range 1.6x zoom instead of the 1.3x on the W1070. They appear to use the same DLP (DMD) DC3 chip as the W1070 and it does seems they have a few features beyond those found on the W1070. If you are not in a hurry and are will willing to spend more $$, then you may want hold off until full info and prices are available for this new models.
> 
> 
> As for the W1070, its spec. sheet lists the "throw ratio" range as 1.15 to 1.5. Throw ratio is normally the: Throw Distance / Image Width
> 
> 
> Throw distance is measured from the front the lens to the screen and image width is typically a couple of inches wider than then viewable width of the screen in order to allow for a little overscan of the image onto the screen's black border. The diagrams in the owner's manual correctly show the 'throw distance' as being measured from the front of the projector lens to the screen.
> 
> 
> If you are wanting to use an 84 inch diagonal 16 x 9 screen then it will have a viewable width of about 72 inches, so let's assume an image width of 74 inches to allow a little overscan. In this case the projector's zoom will support a throw distance as short as 1.15 x 74 = 85 inches and long as 1.5 x 74 = 111 inches (or more like 108 inches if you do not allow any overscan on an 84 inch diagonal screen).
> 
> 
> So if your room is 10.5 ft. (126 inches) long and you were to place the projector inverted on an 18 inch wide sheft at the rear of the room (or use a ceiling mount), then if the project's lens is positioned even with the front edge of the shelf where it would have 126 - 18 = 108 inch throw distance to the opposite wall, which should be just in the range supported by this projector. Again this is using the throw ratio values that BenQ has published in the spec. sheet and the charts in the owner's manual for this projector and not using their online setup calculator. As for the vertical mounting position, the info in the owner's manual is not consistent between the various charts and tables. However, it does appear based on owner's comments that it must be mounted just a few includes above the top edge of the screen (when ceiling mounted).



thanks for this...I am ignorant re much of this and didn't mean to bash on the 1070...just that I was more disappointed than anything else.


Mr room is really about 14' deep, but my screen will going in FRONT of all my existing gear, so 3-4 feet off the front wall. And I came up with your numbers as well...about 9' max away for an 84" screen...unfortunately that likely won't work for me without an obnoxiously long/deep shelf (like you noted), but I'll measure again when I get home.

 


thanks again, hopefully I can work this out...


James


----------



## Frisbee23

Just got mine in the mail today, firmware 1.03 but I don't have the fan issues on shutdown. Projecting onto a 106" elunevision elara II perlux-silver 1.4 gain screen. I feel like I may have mounted on the ceiling about an inch off center since I can't seem to get everything perfect but it's very close. Focus is not as sharp in the bottom right as I have it set for the center but that's likely my mounting situation not being 100% perfect. Anyway thought I'd upload a photo.


----------



## Keith AP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *empinball*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1890#post_22911123
> 
> 
> I wasn't at the time as i,m only at 1700ft. I turned on the high elevation setting, changed to a dedicated outlet and also removed a piece of clear plastic sheeting covering access to the lamp (not the access door), seems to be running fine for the last 2 hours.



Yeah, I'm at 1500' but I switched to "High Altitude" worrying a bit about the heat buildup. I haven't seen any problems on the high altitude setting - and haven't run very long without it to know if I would have an overheating problem that you experienced. Sure do like the relative "quietness" of the low setting.


What are you other guys doing as far as this setting? Anyone running without "High Altitude" for extended periods without overheat problems? If so, what's your projector setup like; basement, attic, open shelf, hush-box, etc.


----------



## sky7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1890#post_22911193
> 
> 
> thanks for this...I am ignorant re much of this and didn't mean to bash on the 1070...just that I was more disappointed than anything else.
> 
> 
> Mr room is really about 14' deep, but my screen will going in FRONT of all my existing gear, so 3-4 feet off the front wall. And I came up with your numbers as well...about 9' max away for an 84" screen...unfortunately that likely won't work for me without an obnoxiously long/deep shelf (like you noted), but I'll measure again when I get home.
> 
> 
> thanks again, hopefully I can work this out...
> 
> 
> James



At 9 ft distance, 1.15 throw ratio gets you a 93.91 inch wide screen = 107.75 inch diagonal

At 9 ft distance, 1.50 throw ratio gets you a 72.00 inch wide screen = 82.6 inch diagonal


Projector has a depth of almost 10 in, and you measure from the lens to screen (so subtract, 10+ additional wiring space from total length - 10.5 ft= 126 in - 15in (shelf depth) = 111 in = 9 ft 3 in). Extremely doable from a math perspective.


I am trying to get the biggest screen possible with all the room limitations that I have - install distance - upto 10.5 ft - projector space requirements, with a seating position of 20 ft (second room with pillars in between). This projector gives me what I am looking for without spending a fortune. I have not committed to buying yet though. Still in analysis paralysis mode.


----------



## mastermaybe

I (logically so I thought) assumed the throw distance from PJ to the screen would start at the lens, but then on the benq calculator page it clearly states that the distance starts at the REAR of the projector with 'mirror type' PJs.


Of course I hope it is (and I am) wrong. Normally this wouldn't be a big deal of course, but I'm right on the edge.


Just measured, btw, im actually 11.5' from the back wall, so it's looking like an 80+" screen is completely out of the question with me...mounted on the back wall anyway. I could move the screen up but it's already so close. Sigh.


James


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frisbee23*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1890#post_22911224
> 
> 
> Just got mine in the mail today, firmware 1.03 but I don't have the fan issues on shutdown. Projecting onto a 106" elunevision elara II perlux-silver 1.4 gain screen. I feel like I may have mounted on the ceiling about an inch off center since I can't seem to get everything perfect but it's very close. Focus is not as sharp in the bottom right as I have it set for the center but that's likely my mounting situation not being 100% perfect. Anyway thought I'd upload a photo.


Looks great....I have decent SLR, but I cannot get my pics to come out like THAT! LOL....beautiful picture!


----------



## Eszvik

Hi Everybody!


I'm new to this forum, I'm writing from Hungary!

I've bought this PJ about 3 weeks ago, and I had a lot of problems with it since then...

I'm wondering if anyone had these problems to:


1., My lamp just died after 20 hours of use... The service changed it, but I had to wait for it a week or so

2., During that short of time 3 blury grey spots appeared on the screen, got some dust on the inner lense









3., I finally got back my PJ, they said that the dust is normal, I'll have more in the future, they don't recommend me to have it cleaned this early.

4., And again after 30 hours of use, the grey dots multiplied... and the lamp died again







((


Now I'm waiting again, but now for a new PJ, they promised to have Benq send me a new unit!

I've been told that the Benq HQ in Taiwan wanted them to send back the lamp ( all 2) because it might have been a manufacturing problem...


Is the dust appearing so early normal by the way?

It was very annoying during dark sceenes...


----------



## Ted99

NewEgg sale W1070 just deliverd. Dec 2012, F/W 1.02. be a couple of days before it's set up


----------



## FifteenElbows

Just ordered my W1070 from Visual Apex since they are guaranteeing 1.04







This will be my first projector and I can't be more excited! I will post updates here as I go!


----------



## Ken McPherson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1890#post_22911508
> 
> 
> I (logically so I thought) assumed the throw distance from PJ to the screen would start at the lens, but then on the benq calculator page it clearly states that the distance starts at the REAR of the projector with 'mirror type' PJs.
> 
> 
> Of course I hope it is (and I am) wrong. Normally this wouldn't be a big deal of course, but I'm right on the edge.
> 
> 
> Just measured, btw, im actually 11.5' from the back wall, so it's looking like an 80+" screen is completely out of the question with me...mounted on the back wall anyway. I could move the screen up but it's already so close. Sigh.
> 
> 
> James


Can anyone confirm whether the throw distance for the w1070 is measured from the back of the projector or from the front lens? I too am right on the edge...


Ken


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1890#post_22911508
> 
> 
> I (logically so I thought) assumed the throw distance from PJ to the screen would start at the lens, but then on the *benq calculator page it clearly states that the distance starts at the REAR* of the projector with 'mirror type' PJs.
> 
> 
> Of course I hope it is (and I am) wrong. Normally this wouldn't be a big deal of course, but I'm right on the edge.
> 
> 
> Just measured, btw, im actually 11.5' from the back wall, so it's *looking like an 80+" screen is completely out of the question* with me...mounted on the back wall anyway. I could move the screen up but it's already so close. Sigh.
> 
> 
> James



In the W1070 Owner's Manual it clearly shows that throw distance is measured from the front of the lens to the screen and this is the normal definition of throw distance. As for your above statement that a "80+ screen is completely out the question", your problem with your throw distance is that the smallest screen you could use from your approx 9 ft. throw distance is about an 84 inch screen. However you could use a larger screen. For example a 100 inch (diagonal) screen can be used with as short as a 100 inch throw distance. This is based on the table on page 16 of the owner's manual.


----------



## mikesnapp

I received my W1070 today and set it up to test. This is my first DLP and thought they were immune to alignment issues as theres just one chip.

The right side of this one seems to be out of whack. The center and left side are OK but aren't perfect. Is anyone else seeing this?


Right Side-

http://snapper.smugmug.com/Other/benq-w1070/i-RzfNMWj/0/X2/DSC_4844right2-X2.jpg 


Center-

http://snapper.smugmug.com/Other/benq-w1070/i-4rbwknS/0/X2/DSC_4846center2-X2.jpg 


Left Side-

http://snapper.smugmug.com/Other/benq-w1070/i-kWggcJh/0/X2/DSC_4848left2-X2.jpg


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1890#post_22912121
> 
> 
> In the W1070 Owner's Manual it clearly shows that throw distance is measured from the front of the lens to the screen and this is the normal definition of throw distance. As for your above statement that a "80+ screen is completely out the question", your problem with your throw distance is that the smallest screen you could use from your approx 9 ft. throw distance is about an 84 inch screen. However you could use a larger screen. For example a 100 inch (diagonal) screen can be used with as short as a 100 inch throw distance. This is based on the table on page 16 of the owner's manual.



My problem is that I cannot create an image small enough from 10+ feet with this PJ. It's ok, I'll work around it.


I realize this that an 84" screen is not out of the question, I just preferred to mount it on the rear wall rather than from my 7' ceiling. Any larger screen creates problems in my room for a few reasons I won't bother everyone else with.


Great to hear about the throw distance being from the lens...that was my inclination, and I should have ignored the note on the calc page.


James


----------



## elmermccurdy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikesnapp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1890#post_22912176
> 
> 
> I received my W1070 today and set it up to test. This is my first DLP and thought they were immune to alignment issues as theres just one chip.
> 
> The right side of this one seems to be out of whack. The center and left side are OK but aren't perfect. Is anyone else seeing this?
> 
> 
> Right Side-
> 
> http://snapper.smugmug.com/Other/benq-w1070/i-RzfNMWj/0/X2/DSC_4844right2-X2.jpg
> 
> 
> Center-
> 
> http://snapper.smugmug.com/Other/benq-w1070/i-4rbwknS/0/X2/DSC_4846center2-X2.jpg
> 
> 
> Left Side-
> 
> http://snapper.smugmug.com/Other/benq-w1070/i-kWggcJh/0/X2/DSC_4848left2-X2.jpg



The center and left look like chromatic aberration in the lens. I would expect a little of that in such an inexpensive projector. As for the right, it looks more blurred. Are you certain than your projector lens path is absolutely perpendicular to the screen?


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1890#post_22912229
> 
> 
> 
> My problem is that I cannot create an image small enough from 10+ feet with this PJ. It's ok, I'll work around it.
> 
> 
> I realize this that an 84" screen is not out of the question, I just preferred to mount in on the rear wall rather than from my 7' ceiling. Any larger screen creates problems in my room for a few reasons I won't bother everyone else with.
> 
> 
> Great to hear about the throw distance being from the lens...that was my inclination, and I should have ignored the note on the calc page.
> 
> 
> James



In looking at the BenQ online calculator I don't believe it is showing where the measurement for throw distance starts and ends in any sort of meaningful way in the graphic and I see no text that indicates the back of the projector is used rather than the lens. I does indicate that with a 9 ft. throw distance screen sizes between 84" and 108" can be used and this is consistent with the table on page 16 of the owner's manual.


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikesnapp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1890#post_22912176
> 
> 
> I received my W1070 today and set it up to test. This is my first DLP and thought they were immune to alignment issues as theres just one chip.
> 
> The right side of this one seems to be out of whack. The center and left side are OK but aren't perfect. Is anyone else seeing this?
> 
> 
> Right Side-
> 
> http://snapper.smugmug.com/Other/benq-w1070/i-RzfNMWj/0/X2/DSC_4844right2-X2.jpg
> 
> 
> Center-
> 
> http://snapper.smugmug.com/Other/benq-w1070/i-4rbwknS/0/X2/DSC_4846center2-X2.jpg
> 
> 
> Left Side-
> 
> http://snapper.smugmug.com/Other/benq-w1070/i-kWggcJh/0/X2/DSC_4848left2-X2.jpg


Looks like certain W1070 has the same problem as the W1080ST.


----------



## mikesnapp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmermccurdy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1890#post_22912254
> 
> 
> The center and left look like chromatic aberration in the lens. I would expect a little of that in such an inexpensive projector. As for the right, it looks more blurred. Are you certain than your projector lens path is absolutely perpendicular to the screen?



Yes, its perfectly square at all four corners. Geometry is right on. Thats as in focus as it gets. Manually focused and shot with a Nikon D4 85mm 1.4 at f5.6


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1920#post_22912261
> 
> 
> In looking at the BenQ online calculator I don't believe it is showing where the measurement for throw distance starts and ends in any sort of meaningful way in the graphic and I see no text that indicates the back of the projector is used rather than the lens. I does indicate that with a 9 ft. throw distance screen sizes between 84" and 108" can be used and this is consistent with the table on page 16 of the owner's manual.



I understand this. Doesn't really help a guy looking for an 84" screen from 10 1/2', however.


Additionally: it states right above the projector selection area: "the projection distance of a mirror-type (DLP I'm assuming) projector is calculated from the screen to the back of the projector".


I don't really care honestly, at this point; it's clear this pj won't work perfectly for me, but I can make it work...that's all I'm really concerned with.


James


----------



## mastermaybe

I just spent the last hour or so TRYING to find another PJ (with a zoom that will work from the back of my room) and I simply cannot find anything under $1100 that I feel comfortable with. I've almost talked myself into an epson 8350 twice now, but that's officially done: the convergence dice-roll on them is just too risky: simply too many units with problems.


So unless anyone here- many of which have great experience and knowledge that I value-can point me in another direction, I'm simply going to order a 1070 next week and mount it to my ceiling. Done.


Over and out.


James


----------



## zapper

Greetings:


Currently own a Sanyo PLV-Z2000 a 1080P and it has served me well but now itching for a newer projector and this BenQ has caught my attention, the only question that concerns me is that have a Plasma 3D TV and was wondering if the picture quality of the BenQ would be equivalent to my Panasonic Plasma. as far as sharpness, detail, etc or it would be a different animal altogether?


----------



## Ezzelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikesnapp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1890#post_22912176
> 
> 
> I received my W1070 today and set it up to test. This is my first DLP and thought they were immune to alignment issues as theres just one chip.
> 
> The right side of this one seems to be out of whack. The center and left side are OK but aren't perfect. Is anyone else seeing this?
> 
> 
> Right Side-
> 
> http://snapper.smugmug.com/Other/benq-w1070/i-RzfNMWj/0/X2/DSC_4844right2-X2.jpg
> 
> 
> Center-
> 
> http://snapper.smugmug.com/Other/benq-w1070/i-4rbwknS/0/X2/DSC_4846center2-X2.jpg
> 
> 
> Left Side-
> 
> http://snapper.smugmug.com/Other/benq-w1070/i-kWggcJh/0/X2/DSC_4848left2-X2.jpg


I see the same aberration on my new W1070 as well. Does anyone have a W1070 with corners free of this issue? Could they take a picture? It's not viewable from a normal viewing distance, but I was just wondering if mine is defective. Also, I've noticed a few other things:


1. There's a very small amount of noise throughout the image, even though I'm using HDMI. I don't see it in the menu. What could this be caused by?

2. When the projector is off, I notice a high pitched whine coming from the projector. It's pretty annoying, but I guess I can just unplug it or put it on a smart surge protector.

3. When I put it in Cinema mode, go into 3D, and then leave 3D, it will put itself back into Standard mode.


The fan went for a full 90 seconds after turning it off, at least. My projector has firmware 1.3 and was manufactured in December.


----------



## datski88

Hey everybody, first post! Been following this thread from the beginning. Have had a w1070 since mid Dec (firm 1.02).


This is my first projector and I have to say ive been blown away from the picture quality on this machine. I have nothing to compare it too but coming from a 55" samsung LCD I havent started that thing up in a long time










I havent had any fan issues or flicker issues but i have had a few issues of my own. The projector after warming up seems to make cracking sounds which to me seem to be just the plastic expanding from the heat this thing produces. I seem to be able to recreate the sounds myself by just applying some pressure to the lamp housing cover so im not too concerned about that. But if anyone has any other ideas that would be appreciated. My second issue which im not too sure is even the projector, is my playstaion 3 which I use for netflix/blurays/gaming just cuts out and shows a full snow effect....its connected through hdmi 2 with a 25ft cable and it literally just started a few days ago. Its been working perfectly up until now. The fix is powering off the ps3 and turning it back on again but im puzzled as to why its doing this? Any suggestion guys?


Besides these 2 issues everything has been amazing. Setup was a breeze, 120" from a 12ft viewing distance and Its amazingly sharp.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1890#post_22910241
> 
> 
> Lol I use it watch movies, tv and browse the internet, so yeah it gets a lot of use.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1890#post_22910172
> 
> 
> 700+ hours on 1.02 so far. Couldn't be happier.



This has been a concern of mine as I plan to use it as my main screen for everything so you dont see any issues so far? running it for that long?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frisbee23*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1890#post_22911224
> 
> 
> Just got mine in the mail today, firmware 1.03 but I don't have the fan issues on shutdown. Projecting onto a 106" elunevision elara II perlux-silver 1.4 gain screen. I feel like I may have mounted on the ceiling about an inch off center since I can't seem to get everything perfect but it's very close. Focus is not as sharp in the bottom right as I have it set for the center but that's likely my mounting situation not being 100% perfect. Anyway thought I'd upload a photo.



wow great picture, I cant wait to get my tax return so I can get this projector, I hope a sale is going on when I do so I can get that sub 1k price ^_^


----------



## Singh007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1920#post_22912595
> 
> 
> I just spent the last hour or so TRYING to find another PJ (with a zoom that will work from the back of my room) and I simply cannot find anything under $1100 that I feel comfortable with. I've almost talked myself into an epson 8350 twice now, but that's officially done: the convergence dice-roll on them is just too risky: simply too many units with problems.
> 
> 
> So unless anyone here- many of which have great experience and knowledge that I value-can point me in another direction, I'm simply going to order a 1070 next week and mount it to my ceiling. Done.
> 
> 
> Over and out.
> 
> 
> James



I am "making" this pj work for me, even though it's gonna hang lower than what I feel comfortable with. I love the image quality. If you are using a pj in a dark room, then the mits hc4000 is an excellent alternative. Just as sharp, great colors... Just not as bright at 1300 lumens. I have owned both, and they are awesome. I had my mits mounted at 13ft, flush to the 8ft ceiling, with a 106" screen. I loved the way I could mount it compared to the Benq, but I need the brightness because I don't like watching tv in a dark room.


----------



## aloha29

hi guys,


anyone have comparing this w1070 to benq w7000, ?


how about the image quality after using ND filter?


----------



## Thunder_God_Thor

I feel like the kid who didn't get picked by a team on field with all this chatter in the thread. Believe it or not I simply could not get the PJ to centre its image onto the screen after a week of trying and ended up returning the PJ. So sad. I even tried moving it around on the ground instead of the ceiling and no dice. I guess enjoy the PJ all of you and ill be looking for a consolation prize 60" plasma instead


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Guys I have a side question, I want to get a motorized screen and use the 12v trigger that is on the screen and on the projector, if both are 3.5mm jacks does that mean all I have to do is get a long enough mono like headphone cable? and it would work?


That is the simple option what if I wanted a wireless trigger say one that uses RF or IR I have searched and searched but for some reason I cant find any, so any help/suggestion would be great and if this has been discussed in another thread a simple link to that thread would be great.



Thanks


----------



## nappers

Anyone else having the HDMI losing signal? It's because I was using a 35ft. Blue Rigger HDMI cable (from Amazon...going to return it). I changed the long HDMI out and brought the PS3 back to the projector and used a shorter one and BINGO, it worked fine. It did search for the signal, but found it faster and it went right to the movie.


So what brand does of HDMI does everyone use? I need one at least 25ft or so to reach the back of the room. That is unless I bring everything to the back of the room and set it up there (ugh).


I am having difficulty trying to figure out the best way to mount this, either building a shelf on the back wall, or a ceiling mount (which would mean, I would have to face it down to get it in the middle of the wall). So right now, I have it balanced flat on a ladder (LOL).


Right now, I have 13ft distance from the back of the unit to the wall and I need to get a screen. What is the max size I can get at 13ft so I can get the right screen size?


But, I watched "Dredd" and "LOTR Return of the King" yesterday and noticed on the darker scenes that there was a lot of noise and even lots of smudging or pixelation of some kind on their faces and background, like I was watching a low grade video on the computer. That annoyed me! Otherwise, all lighted scenes looked great, especially shots outdoors in LOTR. Anyone else with this issue?


I am still considering sending this back, but I want to make it work!


Thanks and peace out everyone!


----------



## elmermccurdy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nappers*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1920#post_22913729
> 
> 
> Anyone else having the HDMI losing signal? It's because I was using a 35ft. Blue Rigger HDMI cable (from Amazon...going to return it). I changed the long HDMI out and brought the PS3 back to the projector and used a shorter one and BINGO, it worked fine. It did search for the signal, but found it faster and it went right to the movie.
> 
> 
> So what brand does of HDMI does everyone use? I need one at least 25ft or so to reach the back of the room. That is unless I bring everything to the back of the room and set it up there (ugh).



I used a BlueRigger 25' high-speed cable, bought on Amazon for $11.95. For the hour or so that I had the projector, it worked pretty well. Once I get my new one, I'll be able to tell more.


----------



## Threefiddie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nappers*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1920#post_22913729
> 
> 
> 
> So what brand does of HDMI does everyone use? I need one at least 25ft or so to reach the back of the room. That is unless I bring everything to the back of the room and set it up there (ugh).
> 
> 
> !



only bluerigger from amazon. i have over 10 hdmi cables from 15-35 ft and no issues. you might just have a faulty one.


----------



## mekret

 http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=77677&vpn=W1070&manufacture=BenQ&promoid=1382 


$879.99 CAD


----------



## Greg Flowers

I use a 30 foot long HDMI cable from Monoprice with RedMere technology, specially made for longer runs. More expensive but it works just fine. It is very thin and has its own built in amplifier chip for longer runs.


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nappers*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1920#post_22913729
> 
> 
> Anyone else having the HDMI losing signal? It's because I was using a 35ft. Blue Rigger HDMI cable (from Amazon...going to return it). I changed the long HDMI out and brought the PS3 back to the projector and used a shorter one and BINGO, it worked fine. It did search for the signal, but found it faster and it went right to the movie.
> 
> 
> So what brand does of HDMI does everyone use? I need one at least 25ft or so to reach the back of the room. That is unless I bring everything to the back of the room and set it up there (ugh).
> 
> 
> I am having difficulty trying to figure out the best way to mount this, either building a shelf on the back wall, or a ceiling mount (which would mean, I would have to face it down to get it in the middle of the wall). So right now, I have it balanced flat on a ladder (LOL).
> 
> 
> Right now, I have 13ft distance from the back of the unit to the wall and I need to get a screen. What is the max size I can get at 13ft so I can get the right screen size?
> 
> 
> But, I watched "Dredd" and "LOTR Return of the King" yesterday and noticed on the darker scenes that there was a lot of noise and even lots of smudging or pixelation of some kind on their faces and background, like I was watching a low grade video on the computer. That annoyed me! Otherwise, all lighted scenes looked great, especially shots outdoors in LOTR. Anyone else with this issue?
> 
> 
> I am still considering sending this back, but I want to make it work!
> 
> 
> Thanks and peace out everyone!



I lot of us here on the AVS Forum have been using HDMI cables from *monoprice.com* for the past several years. They sell ones that use 22 gauge conductors (i.e., heavier than normal) that have been popular for the past half a dozen years for longer cable lengths. Note that until fairly recently passive HDMI cables could only be certified as being "high speed" for lenghts up to 25 ft., so 35 ft. cables normally were only be rated as standard speed even though some of these 35 ft. cables (such as the 22 gauge ones from monoprice) actually had adequate bandwidth to handle the most demanding HD signals (i.e., 1080p/60 w/deep color and 1080p/24 frame packed 3D). Monoprice now sells one new series of HDMI cables that are certified as high speed in cable lenghts up to 60 ft.


----------



## mekret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Greg Flowers*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1920#post_22914034
> 
> 
> I use a 30 foot long HDMI cable from Monoprice with RedMere technology, specially made for longer runs. More expensive but it works just fine. It is very thin and has its own built in amplifier chip for longer runs.



I Also use a Redmere cable with no issues.


----------



## Ken McPherson

Amazon has again raised their price from $899 to $1099.


Ken


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken McPherson*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1920#post_22914799
> 
> 
> Amazon has again raised their price from $899 to $1099.
> 
> 
> Ken




I noticed that too.



$899 should be the real street price for this unit. All major retailers have been selling these at this price point (PP, VA, Newegg, Amazon).


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thunder_God_Thor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1920#post_22913212
> 
> 
> I feel like the kid who didn't get picked by a team on field with all this chatter in the thread. Believe it or not I simply could not get the PJ to centre its image onto the screen after a week of trying and ended up returning the PJ. So sad. I even tried moving it around on the ground instead of the ceiling and no dice. I guess enjoy the PJ all of you and ill be looking for a consolation prize 60" plasma instead


Sorry to hear that! I was wondering what happened to you! I had some challenges as well, but finally got in dialed in. Hey...nothing wrong with a plasma TV! Maybe when the new benq jobs in april it will have more placement flexiability!


----------



## macster2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thunder_God_Thor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1920#post_22913212
> 
> 
> I feel like the kid who didn't get picked by a team on field with all this chatter in the thread. Believe it or not I simply could not get the PJ to centre its image onto the screen after a week of trying and ended up returning the PJ. So sad. I even tried moving it around on the ground instead of the ceiling and no dice. I guess enjoy the PJ all of you and ill be looking for a consolation prize 60" plasma instead



Hi, yes, also sorry to hear the PJ didn't work out for you. It's hard to say from your previous pics, but it looks like the screen you were using isn't straight/flat. In any case, I'm sure you'll really enjoy a 60" plasma if you get one! And hey, you'll very likely get much deeper blacks on that than you would on a w1070!


----------



## Thunder_God_Thor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1920#post_22914983
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that! I was wondering what happened to you! I had some challenges as well, but finally got in dialed in. Hey...nothing wrong with a plasma TV! Maybe when the new benq jobs in april it will have more placement flexiability!



^^ Great to hear you got it dialed in. This is a great PJ for the money no doubt about it. Thanks for the comment man. Gunna go get a Panasonic 60" later today when i get some time. I guess it will have to do for now until I move from here and hopefully in the new place pre-wire and setup a HT room all perfecto to begin with.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *macster2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1920#post_22915127
> 
> 
> Hi, yes, also sorry to hear the PJ didn't work out for you. It's hard to say from your previous pics, but it looks like the screen you were using isn't straight/flat. In any case, I'm sure you'll really enjoy a 60" plasma if you get one! And hey, you'll very likely get much deeper blacks on that than you would on a w1070!



^^^ Thanks for the comment macster. Im sure the PQ will be nice on a plasma but of course it wont be anything near a 92" screen with the PJ. Oh well I tried. Ill still be keeping tabs in this thread and enjoy the PJ through you guys, lol.


----------



## Singh007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1920#post_22914017
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=77677&vpn=W1070&manufacture=BenQ&promoid=1382
> 
> 
> $879.99 CAD



Thanks for posting this...I bought mine 2 weeks ago from future shop for $969, so I went in to the the store today and they price matched and beat it by 10%. I paid $870 for this after they gave me back $99. Thanks for the link!


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1920#post_22912741
> 
> 
> Greetings:
> 
> 
> Currently own a Sanyo PLV-Z2000 a 1080P and it has served me well but now itching for a newer projector and this BenQ has caught my attention, the only question that concerns me is that have a Plasma 3D TV and was wondering if the picture quality of the BenQ would be equivalent to my Panasonic Plasma. as far as sharpness, detail, etc or it would be a different animal altogether?





Any one, any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## sketch660

I ran two 35 ft Blue Rigger HDMI cables to where I will be mounting the projector so I hope I don't have the same issues with the signal loss. I also have 4 Cat5e cables in the event I need to run additional HDMI or composite video feeds at some point. Once the W1080ST shows up I can let you know how to Blue Rigger is holding up.


----------



## jnabq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1920#post_22916174
> 
> 
> Any one, any thoughts would be appreciated.



Ok, I'll bite, it won't look like a plasma if your sitting to close, and may not resemble a plasma from normal seating distance, depending on your screen and ambient lighting, etc. But it will be almost 3x as large. I think Coderguy has just about tweaked all the "black" he can out of his, search his posts to get some insight.


----------



## johnsmith808

SAINSONIC SYNC FIX!


For all those who are experiencing syncing issues with the Sainsonic glasses, I have found a fix! I found an old thread here on avs that discussed the same problem. Basically it was saying that light sensor is too sensitive. They put a tinted plastic film over the sensor and taped it on and it worked.


I couldn't find any tint lying around so I used the red filter that comes with my old Avia calibration disc. I figured that it would filter out every color but red, which would be perfect for the red 3d sync flash. I cut out little pieces and taped it on the sensor. Works perfectly! There were several scenes on Despicable Me with bright flashing lights that would knock the glasses out of sync every time. Now it plays without any issues.


----------



## johnsmith808

UPDATE!


Even easier fix. Just get a red permanent marker and color it. Ha! Works great!


Plus it looks pretty cool, like a ruby.


----------



## incus

Received my W1070 today! After much deliberation and research, the W1070 became the obvious choice and I ordered it from Visual Apex. I don't usually like to mention where I purchased from but ordering it from across the country on Wed and receiving it unexpectedly on Sat on the opposite coast, in time for the Superbowl, requires mention. Super Kudos to Visual Apex! Firmware 1.04 too. Thanks for letting me watch the Super Bowl with my daughter, who absolutely loves football, in all its glory , before she heads off to college.

I don't know what I was more excited about, receiving it in time for the game or seeing the image it projects. Some info. I was an early adoptee of a projector and Hi-def (does that say it all?), trading a Jet ski for a sony vpl-w400q back in 2000 watching the Rams vs Titans memorable finale in an unheard of Big screen glory at that time. Due to multiple reasons I've held off upgrading, still running this "never going to die" w400q for the past 13 years, waiting for the right time. Well, this was the year and now in my home sits the W1070. Bright is not giving the projector its due. Sure I'm coming from an old projector, but you could get a sun burn from this thing. I've always watched in a light controlled room but quickly fired up the w1070 in my family room in the middle of the day with a ton of light spillage on the 106" screen I dusted off from the attic and all I can say is WOW. I read over and over that if you don't have a side by side comparison that you will be wowed by the new crop of projectors, but even with my Panasonic 42" plasma along side the w1070 image, my family and I are can not believe the image this thing outputs.

I only had 20 minutes to spend with the projector before shutting it down due to going out of town for the night. It did shut off in about 90 seconds. Tomorrow I hope to tweak it before the game. I will then move it to another room where I can project it at 133" and watch a bunch of blu-rays. I'm very, very happy with this projector, as my kids, and i look forward to dialing this baby in.


Incus


----------



## Amgclk65

thats awesome. i order over a week ago with two day shipping and still havent seen my benq.


----------



## vazelos

Incus

can you upload a photo ?


----------



## acidmanvl

Hi guys, I want to buy this projector for the 3d but I'm not sure if I will be able to make it work with SVP (smooth video project).


For those who dont know SVP, it outputs some smooth 60fps content for 2d and 3d into any directshow compatible player.


I guess it is gonna work with 720p/60 (still not sure which DirectShow player support 3d but that is not my main concern)


The question is will I be able to use SVP to smooth the 720p AND 1080p 3D mkvs rips ? and output thems to something like 1080i/60sbs to the projector ???


Félix


----------



## Ranger

I got the W1070 few days ago and the RBE was quite apparent. I saw it quite often watching Hugo but not as bad as the H9500 I had before. However, because the picture was so bright on my 120" screen even with Cinema mode and Smart eco, I went to Bestbuy to get the ND4 filter. Oh boy, the RBE was just about gone !! I can't believe it. I'd say the RBE got cut by > 85%. I can really enjoy watching movies now without getting distracted. Coderguy mentioned in the past the RBE was due to brightness and he was right !! For you guys who are RBE sensitive, give ND filters a try.


----------



## gizmoclunky

This is really doing my head in! I can't get the sainsonic glasses to work with 3d bluray. They work fine with xbox 3d but no setting that I have tried lets them work with 1080p. They are the new white box ones. The sony bluray is hard wired to the projector. The projector says frame packing etc and the bluray is set to 3d. I have tried 2 pairs of glasses now. The only thing left to try is an HDMI 1.4. Or different brand glasses....


----------



## incus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vazelos*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1950#post_22917114
> 
> 
> Incus
> 
> can you upload a photo ?


Texted 1 picture to share my joy but unable to download it on to the computer. I'll add a picture when I return home.


Looking forward to playing with this thing. Especially hooking up my Blur-ay.

But today will be about the OTA Super Bowl.

Yesterday I had just enough time to pull out an old Samsung OTA digital tuner, break out a compass and locate the local playing the game and it looks stunning. That was after throwing together a temporary last minute setup involving a screen from the attic, a ladder and tie downs. Kinda of funny when i think of it. The game will be playing through component input with some generic cables too. All this and it looked stunning. Can't wait to see a 1080p hdmi image.


Incus


----------



## mishari84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ranger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1950#post_22917527
> 
> 
> I got the W1070 few days ago and the RBE was quite apparent. I saw it quite often watching Hugo but not as bad as the H9500 I had before. However, because the picture was so bright on my 120" screen even with Cinema mode and Smart eco, I went to Bestbuy to get the ND4 filter. Oh boy, the RBE was just about gone !! I can't believe it. I'd say the RBE got cut by > 85%. I can really enjoy watching movies now without getting distracted. Coderguy mentioned in the past the RBE was due to brightness and he was right !! For you guys who are RBE sensitive, give ND filters a try.



how is picture after cutting off brightness? is improvement is black level and image depth noticeable?


----------



## latexii

I prefer Hoya HMC FL-Day filter for this purpose, instead ND.


----------



## elgriego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ranger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1950#post_22917527
> 
> 
> I got the W1070 few days ago and the RBE was quite apparent. I saw it quite often watching Hugo but not as bad as the H9500 I had before. However, because the picture was so bright on my 120" screen even with Cinema mode and Smart eco, I went to Bestbuy to get the ND4 filter. Oh boy, the RBE was just about gone !! I can't believe it. I'd say the RBE got cut by > 85%. I can really enjoy watching movies now without getting distracted. Coderguy mentioned in the past the RBE was due to brightness and he was right !! For you guys who are RBE sensitive, give ND filters a try.



I am also sensitive to the RBE however the ND4 filter cuts 75% of light. Of course RBE will be almost gone as there is not a lot ol light that's hitting the screen. Are you sure it is a ND4 and not an ND2 that cuts 50% of light?


----------



## vazelos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *incus*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1950#post_22917556
> 
> 
> Texted 1 picture to share my joy but unable to download it on to the computer. I'll add a picture when I return home.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to playing with this thing. Especially hooking up my Blur-ay.
> 
> But today will be about the OTA Super Bowl.
> 
> Yesterday I had just enough time to pull out an old Samsung OTA digital tuner, break out a compass and locate the local playing the game and it looks stunning. That was after throwing together a temporary last minute setup involving a screen from the attic, a ladder and tie downs. Kinda of funny when i think of it. The game will be playing through component input with some generic cables too. All this and it looked stunning. Can't wait to see a 1080p hdmi image.
> 
> 
> Incus[/quote
> 
> i have order this pj but i must wait till end of february to arrive in greece 855 euro,so i must read what that pj doing
> 
> and wait for pic
> 
> thanks


----------



## Ranger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1950#post_22917691
> 
> 
> how is picture after cutting off brightness? is improvement is black level and image depth noticeable?



Yes, the blacks and contrast are better. The picture is very good now. I think the brightness is around 500 lumens now my eyes are relaxed and the RBE is just about gone. I lost a bit of sharpness though, not sure whether it's due to loss of brightness or the cheaper filter ($20 Rocketfish ND4) from BB. I am going to try the more expensive Hoya HMC or B + W.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Rocketfish%26%23153%3B+-+77mm+Multicoated+Neutral-Density+Lens+Filter/1035003.p?id=1218212155004&skuId=1035003


----------



## Ranger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elgriego*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1950#post_22917764
> 
> 
> I am also sensitive to the RBE however the ND4 filter cuts 75% of light. Of course RBE will be almost gone as there is not a lot ol light that's hitting the screen. Are you sure it is a ND4 and not an ND2 that cuts 50% of light?



Yes, it's the ND4. I was looking for the ND2 but they don't have so I bought the ND4 to try. I think the brightness is about perfect now on my 120" screen ( I estimate around 500 lumens in Cinema mode, Smart Eco, gamma 2.4). I am going to get the more expensive Hoya HMC ND2 to try.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Rocketfish%26%23153%3B+-+77mm+Multicoated+Neutral-Density+Lens+Filter/1035003.p?id=1218212155004&skuId=1035003


----------



## Deadpool66

How much of quality jump between this and an HD65? Worth the upgrade?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gizmoclunky*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1950#post_22917539
> 
> 
> This is really doing my head in! I can't get the sainsonic glasses to work with 3d bluray. They work fine with xbox 3d but no setting that I have tried lets them work with 1080p. They are the new white box ones. The sony bluray is hard wired to the projector. The projector says frame packing etc and the bluray is set to 3d. I have tried 2 pairs of glasses now. The only thing left to try is an HDMI 1.4. Or different brand glasses....


I think you have the 120KZ glasses. It has been reported that the white ones will not work. The 144K Black versions in Blue Boxes do work. The 120kz versions will work with the Xbox at 720p but will not work with 1080/24.


----------



## elgriego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ranger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1950#post_22917940
> 
> 
> Yes, it's the ND4. I was looking for the ND2 but they don't have so I bought the ND4 to try. I think the brightness is about perfect now on my 120" screen ( I estimate around 500 lumens in Cinema mode, Smart Eco, gamma 2.4). I am going to get the more expensive Hoya HMC ND2 to try.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Rocketfish%26%23153%3B+-+77mm+Multicoated+Neutral-Density+Lens+Filter/1035003.p?id=1218212155004&skuId=1035003



Well, that is impossible(the 500 lumens), because cinema mode gives about 1220 lumens and 880 in eco-mode and after the filter that is reduced to 305 lumens and 220 lumens respectively. With so low light you will definetily lose shadow detail to be honest I wouldn't be able to watch with such a dim picture. Maybe what you refer to as lose of sharpness is loss of showdow detail as your projector will crush the details contain in dark scenes. The quality of the filter will not help you get back shadow detail but an ND2 will allow more light through and will give you a better contrast and more details on dark scenes.


Hope you get it right.


----------



## zapper

Thanks Jnabq


The plasma is 55" and my screen is 100" but still debating if its worth it at the present time since my Sanyo works great and already have a 3D system on the other hand a 3D on a 100" screen that would be Awesome.


----------



## Nimoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ranger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1950#post_22917527
> 
> 
> I got the W1070 few days ago and the RBE was quite apparent. I saw it quite often watching Hugo but not as bad as the H9500 I had before. However, because the picture was so bright on my 120" screen even with Cinema mode and Smart eco, I went to Bestbuy to get the ND4 filter. Oh boy, the RBE was just about gone !! I can't believe it. I'd say the RBE got cut by > 85%. I can really enjoy watching movies now without getting distracted. Coderguy mentioned in the past the RBE was due to brightness and he was right !! For you guys who are RBE sensitive, give ND filters a try.



Can you compare the image - w1070 vs H9500? Considering the Benq myself.


----------



## KCRedhawk

Man I'm having a hard time not jumping on this bandwagon. Trying to justify replacing my trusty 720p panny ax-200u with about 2000 hrs on it.....been thinking about spending the cash on the epson 5020, but the advantages of this unit for the price seem too great to pass up.....


----------



## Ken McPherson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KCRedhawk*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1950#post_22919146
> 
> 
> Man I'm having a hard time not jumping on this bandwagon. Trying to justify replacing my trusty 720p panny ax-200u with about 2000 hrs on it.....been thinking about spending the cash on the epson 5020, but the advantages of this unit for the price seem too great to pass up.....



My w1070 will be arriving in the next week or so (Amazon now lists shipping in 5-6 days). I am upgrading from the ax200u, so I'll be able to give you a direct comparison.


Ken


----------



## gizmoclunky

I have black glasses in a white box!


----------



## johnsmith808

.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KCRedhawk*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1950#post_22919146
> 
> 
> Man I'm having a hard time not jumping on this bandwagon. Trying to justify replacing my trusty 720p panny ax-200u with about 2000 hrs on it.....been thinking about spending the cash on the epson 5020, but the advantages of this unit for the price seem too great to pass up.....



This pj is one of those no-brainer type purchases. The quality of this image is worth far more than the asking price. It can be put head to head against the Epson and do just fine. They both have their strengths and weaknesses, yet neither has any real glaring deficiencies.


I would be very surprised if anyone upgrading from a pj from a few years back would be disappointed. I've probably had 10 projectors in the time you've had your one and can say that the W1070 has been my best bang for the buck pj ever.


----------



## wanab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1950#post_22919532
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This pj is one of those no-brainer type purchases. The quality of this image is worth far more than the asking price. It can be put head to head against the Epson and do just fine. They both have their strengths and weaknesses, yet neither has any real glaring deficiencies.
> 
> 
> I would be very surprised if anyone upgrading from a pj from a few years back would be disappointed. I've probably had 10 projectors in the time you've had your one and can say that the W1070 has been my best bang for the buck pj ever.


The only problem might be the level of the fan noise. I am used to 25db and if this is 30db that might be too loud . I guess all I can do is try and hope Amazon can live up to their return policy. Can someone reasure me that the fan noise is livable ?


----------



## acidmanvl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acidmanvl*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1950#post_22917341
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I want to buy this projector for the 3d but I'm not sure if I will be able to make it work with SVP (smooth video project).
> 
> 
> For those who dont know SVP, it outputs some smooth 60fps content for 2d and 3d into any directshow compatible player.
> 
> 
> I guess it is gonna work with 720p/60 (still not sure which DirectShow player support 3d but that is not my main concern)
> 
> 
> The question is will I be able to use SVP to smooth the 720p AND 1080p 3D mkvs rips ? and output thems to something like 1080i/60sbs to the projector ???
> 
> 
> Félix



Can any1 give it a try plz ? It worth it, this is by far the best motion interpolation I seen.


----------



## albero67

Really enjoyed the black levels and shadow detail during the power outage 😋


----------



## nappers

I watched a couple of blu rays & games on the Benq W1070 with these results:


1.) Dredd - Great movie, but there were a lot of dark scenes and those just didn't look good at all with this projector. You can see lots of noise and speckle. Does anyone else see this?


2.) Lord of the Rings - Outdoor scenes looked very good, but still, dark scenes again didn't look very good.


3.) How to train your Dragon - Looked flawless at most parts.


4.) Mortal Kombat PS3 - Looked great as well with no lag at all.


Does anyone else have problems with darker scenes, speckle or noise?


----------



## nappers

Just wanted to get an opinion here folks as to either return my Benq W1070:


* Bought from Newegg. It arrived in the original box and the box was damp & a bit squishy on the bottom. Called Newegg, they asked me to open it and it seemed ok, but still disappointed that Newegg didn't pack it better. They said they would exchange it for a new one, but I think Newegg is out of stock. Could return it and get it from Apex, but then I loose the $50 coupon from Newegg.


* It has firmware 1.03 on it. Is firmware 1.04 any better or absolutely necessary?

I was going to return it to get one from Apex that has 1.04, but didn't know if it was worth it?


* I told the Benq rep about this and he thinks I should return it to Newegg and get another one.


What do you think?


----------



## Sir_Q




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nappers*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1980#post_22920441
> 
> 
> Just wanted to get an opinion here folks as to either return my Benq W1070:
> 
> 
> * Bought from Newegg. It arrived in the original box and the box was damp & a bit squishy on the bottom. Called Newegg, they asked me to open it and it seemed ok, but still disappointed that Newegg didn't pack it better. They said they would exchange it for a new one, but I think Newegg is out of stock. Could return it and get it from Apex, but then I loose the $50 coupon from Newegg.
> 
> 
> * It has firmware 1.03 on it. Is firmware 1.04 any better or absolutely necessary?
> 
> I was going to return it to get one from Apex that has 1.04, but didn't know if it was worth it?
> 
> 
> * I told the Benq rep about this and he thinks I should return it to Newegg and get another one.
> 
> 
> What do you think?



My Apex order came straight from BenQ in it's original box. It was not double boxed. It the projector works fine I would not go through with all the trouble.


----------



## ackergwj

I have the Epson 3020 but was considering taking it back and getting the cheaper BenQ1070. The 3020 is great but being the first projector and not having any DLP's to compare it to I was hoping the BenQ would be a little better on motion.


----------



## MMcDermott

Amazon is back at $899.99


----------



## gizmoclunky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *enerizer39*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1950#post_22919509
> 
> 
> The box doesn't necessarily have to be blue. Does the picture appear doubled? Does it say 1080/24P on the onscreen menu when you push the info button?



Yes and yes.


----------



## dreamer

Has anyone compared the W1070 directly to the JVC DLA-RS1 ?


My RS1 has been great for 5 years now, but it now refuses to stay powered on for more than 90 seconds. It may be a defective lamp since this one has only 100 hrs on it, so I will try a new lamp, but ... if a new lamp doesn't work I'll have to decide whether to get the RS1 repaired or buy something else. Repair could cost more than a W1070.


I am no longer comfortable spending $5K on a projector. Have DLP projectors like the W1070 improved enough to satisfy an RS1 owner like me ?


----------



## 2ntense

Jumped on board!! I was going to go for a 5020 but it wasnt meant to be. So after all the positive reviews I decided to go budget again. Im currently on a Sanyo HD1080 which I've had for a few years now. Plus this is my first DLP!! Slow colorwheels always kept me away. I purchased from Apex so hopefully I get the 1.04 firmware. I should have it in a few days and can't wait.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nappers*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1980#post_22920441
> 
> 
> Just wanted to get an opinion here folks as to either return my Benq W1070:
> 
> 
> * Bought from Newegg. It arrived in the original box and the box was damp & a bit squishy on the bottom. Called Newegg, they asked me to open it and it seemed ok, but still disappointed that Newegg didn't pack it better. They said they would exchange it for a new one, but I think Newegg is out of stock. Could return it and get it from Apex, but then I loose the $50 coupon from Newegg.
> 
> 
> * It has firmware 1.03 on it. Is firmware 1.04 any better or absolutely necessary?
> 
> I was going to return it to get one from Apex that has 1.04, but didn't know if it was worth it?
> 
> 
> * I told the Benq rep about this and he thinks I should return it to Newegg and get another one.
> 
> 
> What do you think?



Return it and ask for an exchange from Newegg. I would think that they will have new stock soon with the 104 firmware. 104 fixed a fan issue.


----------



## dbox1080p

Well thought I might give VA a call today and order one to go along with my jvc. Amazon has sainsonic glasses that said 144htz, would these be the correct ones?


Here is a link for you guys in the know to give me conformation http://www.amazon.com/SainSonic-SSZ-200DLB-Rechargeable-DLP-Link-Projector/dp/B0085JBI6S/ref=lh_ni_t?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## wanab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *enerizer39*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1950#post_22919627
> 
> 
> Do you watch prefer watching with subtitles or do you just despise noise in general? Just asking because I've never even heard my fan until I shut it down......


No, I my ears can everything. When I am watching a quiet scene in a movie, I don't want to say damn, there' s that fan noise again. So is this fan on the 1070 really that quiet?


----------



## reybie

Having second thoughts about my to-ship-today projector. For those that have 100" screen or similar, what's your front of pj to screen distance? I might have to move the mount or make a bigger screen.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Anyone using a wireless HDMI setup?


----------



## jbpj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reybie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1980#post_22921208
> 
> 
> Having second thoughts about my to-ship-today projector. For those that have 100" screen or similar, what's your front of pj to screen distance? I might have to move the mount or make a bigger screen.



The Benq calculator was very accurate for my room. 120" diagonal at 10 feet.

http://benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/


----------



## Jcam9

Anyone else notice the issue of noise or pixelation on dark scenes? It's been mentioned a couple times and I am wondering if it's due to source or cable issues. I just pulled the trigger and ordered mine from VA so I am excited but wondering about this.


----------



## Ranger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elgriego*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1950#post_22918291
> 
> 
> Well, that is impossible(the 500 lumens), because cinema mode gives about 1220 lumens and 880 in eco-mode and after the filter that is reduced to 305 lumens and 220 lumens respectively. With so low light you will definetily lose shadow detail to be honest I wouldn't be able to watch with such a dim picture. Maybe what you refer to as lose of sharpness is loss of showdow detail as your projector will crush the details contain in dark scenes. The quality of the filter will not help you get back shadow detail but an ND2 will allow more light through and will give you a better contrast and more details on dark scenes.
> 
> 
> Hope you get it right.



There's no way I am watching only 305 lumens on my 120" screen. The picture is plenty bright. I am using Smart-Eco and the brightness is about the same as Normal mode. I had Epson 8500UB and Acer H9500 before (using eco mode) and the W1070 is no dimmer even with the ND4. Also the W1070 is mounted only 12 ft away. The picture is a bit softer and fuzzier now due the quality of the filter I believe. I will try the higher quality Hoya HMC. Bottom line is I am very happy with the projector now due to almost RBE-free picture.


----------



## elmermccurdy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ranger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1980#post_22921773
> 
> 
> There's no way I am watching only 305 lumens on my 120" screen. The picture is plenty bright. I am using Smart-Eco and the brightness is about the same as Normal mode. I had Epson 8500UB and Acer H9500 before (using eco mode) and the W1070 is no dimmer even with the ND4. Also the W1070 is mounted only 12 ft away. The picture is a bit softer and fuzzier now due the quality of the filter I believe. I will try the higher quality Hoya HMC. Bottom line is I am very happy with the projector now due to almost RBE-free picture.



How are you mounting the filter? I understood that the lens on the projector is not threaded.


----------



## Ranger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nimoy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1950#post_22918677
> 
> 
> Can you compare the image - w1070 vs H9500? Considering the Benq myself.



H9500 has better blacks and much higher dynamic contrast (ultra high contrast) so the picture really pops. The W1070 has a more refined picture. The picture is cleaner, smoother, better colors, and more natural/ film-like. Also it has much less RBE. I prefer the W1070.


----------



## incus

I have mine on exp mode to and noticed minima,l if any, brightness changes.

Here's a few live pictures I grabbed using my S3 phone during last nights pregame. ota tuner, component inputs, 106" screen.


----------



## Ranger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmermccurdy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1980#post_22921821
> 
> 
> How are you mounting the filter? I understood that the lens on the projector is not threaded.



The filter is 77mm so it's a bit larger than the chassis ring. I used the masking tape to tape the upper and lower portions of the filter to the projector. Ghetto style for now


----------



## prfssr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1980#post_22921448
> 
> 
> Anyone using a wireless HDMI setup?



I use a wireless HDMI transmitter from my Dish Hopper DVR in my family room to a receiver hooked up to my projector (actually through an HDMI-to-analog audio breakout box, with HDMI pass-through) in my living room. I'm on my second second-generation unit (not a typing mistake).


My first transmitter/receiver pair were a first-generation (meaning first-generation chipset) Brite-View (by Zinnet) model BV-2322, purchased in Oct 2010. They worked well, until they failed to establish connection to each other, in Apr 2012. As they were out of warranty, I paid a flat $100 to receive a replacement T/R pair (new, I believe).


As soon as I replaced the old T/R pair with the new, I began to experience loss of synchronization often, whenever I fast-forwarded, rewound, skipped-forward, or skipped-backward through a recording on my DVR that I was watching on my projector (for example, while fast-forwarding or skipping-forward through commercials). It's a nuisance when watching sports, but it's really not a big bother watching other recorded shows.


I contacted Zinnet customer service, and they were not aware of this problem, which, I explained to them, I never had with my previous T/R pair. I would note that my original T/R pair were housed in attractive, somewhat elliptically-shaped cases, whereas the replacement T/R pair were housed in more rectangular cases; same model number, though. They told me that the older T/R pair I had before was built with a previous-generation chipset, and that the replacement T/R pair I received has a new chipset. (BTW, the chips use a now-standard HDMI radio protocol that was invented and the chips developed by an Israeli company, Amimon.)


Zinnet has agreed to take back my replacement BV-2322 set and refund my $100, which was very nice of them. But, before I did that, I wanted to make sure I had a wireless HDMI system that worked satisfactorily. So I bought an IOGear wireless HDMI T/R pair from Costco, to try out. Well, the IOGear set loses sync too, on occasion, when I FF, etc., my DVR. If anything, it's performance is slightly worse than the replacement BV-2322.


So that's my experience -- I have no problem with wireless HDMI between my two rooms, as long as I watch continuously, without fast-forwarding, etc., my DVR. Oh, well. It could be worse -- some people report lack of ability to wirelessly transmit HDMI at all between rooms with these kind of devices. I have no problem, and mine transmit through 2 walls, though my straight-line transmission distance is no more than 30 feet, I'd say. My transmitter is sitting on the same table-top as my plasma TV, right behind it; my receiver is up off the ground about chest high, sitting on top of a CD shelving unit.


Hope this info helps.


p.s. I'm keeping the IOGear unit because it has 2 HDMI inputs whereas the Brite-View has only one, and I just bought a PS3 for the family room. If they each had the same number of inputs, I'd return the IOGear set and keep the BV-2322 set. As it is, I'm going to give the BV-2322 set to my nephew.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbox1080p*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1980#post_22921077
> 
> 
> Well thought I might give VA a call today and order one to go along with my jvc. Amazon has sainsonic glasses that said 144htz, would these be the correct ones?
> 
> 
> Here is a link for you guys in the know to give me conformation http://www.amazon.com/SainSonic-SSZ-200DLB-Rechargeable-DLP-Link-Projector/dp/B0085JBI6S/ref=lh_ni_t?ie=UTF8&psc=1



These look like the correct ones. The only issue is the price. Once can get them on Ebay for about $25 shipped from a US supplier. Some of the reviews are for the old models of the glasses so be careful.


----------



## hungary

Ranger.. pls pls... review your point of view between W1070 vs H9500BD.. especially in 3D comparison... appreciate it truly!!


----------



## Daniel Chaves

To those complaining about noise why not make a muffler? Its not hard to do, you get some acoustic foam make a box and inside the box have a few 90 degree bends in it and wrap the whole inside with the foam, I did 3 total bends (of course this was back in the day when I had a PSU for my computer that used 80mm fans and was pretty noisy but I figure the same principle applies here) and then attach it to the exhaust port of the projector, it wont stop the noise leaked around the unit but the primary source of the noise will be reduced without effecting cooling.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *enerizer39*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1980#post_22922458
> 
> 
> Then you somehow got the wrong ones. I thought maybe your setting were off but they're not from what you explain.
> 
> 
> These work at 144hz and I prefer them to the SainSonic.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-DLP-LINK-Glasses-for-Mitsubishi-Samsung-DLP-TV-or-DLP-Link-Projectors-/150882700373?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23214f4c55



I like the looks of these and how the sensor is on the side... I wonder if this effects people who are on the far side of the screen where the sensor is closest to the wall?

so you like them and they work at 144 huh? I may have to get one and try it out.


----------



## Ted99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted99*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1890#post_22911798
> 
> 
> NewEgg sale W1070 just deliverd. Dec 2012, F/W 1.02. be a couple of days before it's set up



evidently, when the box said ver1-02, it's not the F/W version. In the setup menu, it had F/W 1.03. However, the fan cooldown runs for 90 sec so I don't seem to have that problem. With an upside down mounting, the focus on the left side (using the built-in grid) is not quite as good as the right side. PJ is perpendicular to the screen, so I lay this to a $1000-price point lens. It's a real light cannon. Boy, does this thing have a short throw. I have no idea what someone would use the ST version for--table mount 5' in front of the screen?


----------



## wanab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *enerizer39*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1980#post_22922483
> 
> 
> You're asking the wrong person. I 'd say no..... Your other one is 25db, this ones 30. 5 db's is minuscule but if 25 bother you, this will bother you about 16% more.


Thanks.....Maybe the next gen Optoma's or Acers will work . So for now I'll just keep on reading and dreaming!


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *enerizer39*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2010#post_22922814
> 
> 
> I haven't noticed a drop off in performance no matter where I am. I have an open concept home and even from the kitchen, 20 feet away at a 140 degree angle, the signals stays good.
> 
> 
> If you compare these to BenQ's newest model (D3)'s, they're very similar..... Both have the sensor on the right side and take batteries.... For all I know, they come off the same assembly line.



What is the brand in the link that you posted that you prefer to the Sainsonic?


Sorry, but ebay is blocked at my work so I can't follow the link.


----------



## geezerpl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ezzelin*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1920#post_22912931
> 
> 
> I see the same aberration on my new W1070 as well. Does anyone have a W1070 with corners free of this issue? Could they take a picture? It's not viewable from a normal viewing distance, but I was just wondering if mine is defective. Also, I've noticed a few other things:
> 
> 
> 2. When the projector is off, I notice a high pitched whine coming from the projector. It's pretty annoying, but I guess I can just unplug it or put it on a smart surge protector.



I would return it for exchange if I was you. Mine wasn't nearly as bad as this.... My previous 720p Acer H5360BD had similar aberration.


As for the high pitched whine when off - the surge protector does not help.


A question to all FW1.04 owners - what build & which revision (label on the box) were your units ? January 2013 ?


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *enerizer39*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2010#post_22923202
> 
> 
> They're called DLP2. They also got them on Amazon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/DLP-LINK-3D-Glasses-Projectors-Mitsubishi/dp/B004G2VJM6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360015254&sr=8-1&keywords=dlp2+glasses




Thanks for that.


I had heard good things about the 3DTV's. Do the rechargeable ones work as well?


You like these over the Sainsonic because of comfort, or better red flash blocking, or some other reason?


----------



## spoll

hi Guys- I've been following this thread with great interest too. I currently own the EP5920 which says W1060 when I bring up projector info in the menu. The picture is beautiful on this unit and i'm just trying to figure out if this is basically a W1070 with a 5000 contrast and not able to do 3D? They also both have 6 segment color wheels and if you can do without 3D, which I can, is $200 less. I'm still thinking about swapping this out at Amazon, please let me know you're thoughts? Here's the comparison link:
http://www.benq.com/products/comparison.cfm?session_compare=0,2055,1866&session_comparePlid=8


----------



## kelvink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spoll*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1980#post_22923540
> 
> 
> hi Guys- I've been following this thread with great interest too. I currently own the EP5920 which says W1060 when I bring up projector info in the menu. The picture is beautiful on this unit and i'm just trying to figure out if this is basically a W1070 with a 5000 contrast and not able to do 3D? They also both have 6 segment color wheels and if you can do without 3D, which I can, is $200 less. I'm still thinking about swapping this out at Amazon, please let me know you're thoughts? Here's the comparison link:
> http://www.benq.com/products/comparison.cfm?session_compare=0,2055,1866&session_comparePlid=8



IMO, if 3D is out of the equation AND one already owns a similar performing 2D projector, there isn't much reason to pay extra to get the W1070 just for 2D. 3D is pretty much the only compelling reason to get the W1070, imo.


And, I really doubt that the EP5920 (or W1060) uses the same DarkChip3 chipset. Looks to me that TI has packed most of the DSP for 3D content onto the same chipset (DLP chip + driver chip) so it doesn't make sense to just use the DLP chip without 3D capability.


----------



## accordex

What settings do you guys use for a dark room? I watched a horror the other day with a lot of dark scenes and the blacks were almost unbareable. Everything is set to 50/51 bright / contrast.. but overall the picture seems black with a beige light being shone on it.

When watching futurama I noticed bright colorful picture and the girl 's black hair was ink black. What's happening?

I briefly owned a gt750 that I threw at a wall and I don't remember it being this bad. My 1070 is beaming on a 120" blackout cloth frame.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reybie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1980#post_22921208
> 
> 
> Having second thoughts about my to-ship-today projector. For those that have 100" screen or similar, what's your front of pj to screen distance? I might have to move the mount or make a bigger screen.




Mine is 11.6' with a Sanyo the BenQ states 9.6" Il probably pass this one by, it would had been my Third Projector.


----------



## squall12

for me with this kind of price u cant ask too much of it and just enjoy it.


----------



## dbox1080p

The optoma gt 750 is a horrible projector and no where near the performance of the w1070. We all know the w1070 is not ultra high contrast but it certainly is not a cheapo either. I am curious Davidk442, what projector do you own to fashion your opinions on the w1070


----------



## awest74

I have the saisonics and the 3dtv ones, the red blocking is about the same ( in fact some pairs of the same manufacturer are better than others so it is most likely a quality issues)


the 3dtv ones are slightly larger lenses and sync faster. On the saisonics you have to hit the button a couple of times to get the correct eye sync and frequency, the 3dtv ones pick it up right away when they are on. No big deal, but easier when you have a bunch of guests with no clue. I end up having to setup all the saisonics myself then hand them over.


The 3dtv ones I have are NOT the rechargable ones.


Still waiting on feedback of the new trudepth 144hz ones, on either thread...


----------



## johnsmith808

Thanks for that info. I just ordered a pair of the true depth. I will definitely report my findings.


On a side note, I find it rather confusing why their are no Benq D3 glasses for sale anywhere. Did they underestimate the demand?


----------



## Amgclk65

Benq w7000 vs Benq w1070


sorry only one picture of the w7000. Pictures taken with my iphone 5. i shouldve used my dslr.

 


two for the w1070

 

 


I thinking the w7000 looks better and brighter. maybe thats why its 1k more


----------



## Yusuf.0088




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2010#post_22924596
> 
> 
> I agree with both your statements. From what I have read the W1070 is an excellent projector in all regards (color, picture noise, motion handling & 3D), just not black level. I have an Acer 5360 which is a very bright, reasonably color accurate single chip DLP like the W1070. It also has Darkchip 3 I believe. There is at least one 5360 owners on this thread who upgraded and commented that they noticed little difference in contrast between the two. This coupled with several professional reviews and multiple new owners asking "What's wrong with my W1070's black level" spurred me to write my last post.



For the same reason I upgraded from my Acer H5360BD(DC3) not to BenQ W1070.


----------



## johnsmith808

I upgraded from an Acer H5360. For me it has been a significant upgrade.


1) 1080p. So much 3d depth is lost with 720p. With 1080p you can see far into the image, which really enhances the "looking into a window" effect. Of course detail in everything is improved, especially in animated blurays. This has been the biggest upgrade.


2) 144hz. I did notice some flicker on the Acer. With the Benq, I really can't see any. Plus no 3:2 pull down is needed so motion is improved.

3) Contrast. This was surprising to me. I expected it to be exactly like the Acer being DC3 also. However I do notice a nice increase. Maybe these newer DC3 chips have improved contrast. I think dlp owners will have more realistic expectations in regards to contrast. Some people apparently mistaken a budget dlp for a JVC pj.


4) Brightness. It does seem brighter to me. My Acer only had 100 hours when I sold it so it wasn't just the age of the bulb.


5) Sharpness. The lens seems sharper to me than the Acer.


With the Acer I always felt like I wasn't getting the full experience with 3d. Now with the Benq, this is the first 3d projector I've owned (Acer, rs40, Optoma hd33) that I feel like I'm getting 3d without compromises. Watching 3d actually feels fresh again.


----------



## geezerpl

The main advantages of W1070 over the H5360BD are:


> better optics by BENQ (less visible aberration / almost ideal convergence)

> bigger picture (104" vs. 91" from 3,1m / 10 feet) + lens shift


As for brightness, sharpness & contrast I don't see any difference from 10 feet (my Acer has 530 hours on the bulb / pls bear in mind the brightness drops as bulb ages...)

3D BluRay with 144Hz glasses is better / no difference with 1080p SBS though...


----------



## dbox1080p

I always hated 3d on my optoma gt750e because it was only 720 and 3D just sucks on my rs45/30 so that is where the w1070 comes to save the day. Not to mention but my jvc just died last night when going to judge dredd last night









I now have flashing orange and red lights and the worst part, I have not even used the jvc for 4 movies so there is probably less than 5-8 hours on the bulb


----------



## TLJester

My 1070 arrived yesterday - first time projector owner.

Got it from NewEgg - Firmware 1.3

Powers down and fan runs for a minute or two.

First thing i did was pull some pictures off the wall and project KungFu Panda 2 for the kids.

FANTASTIC !!!!

Set power to Eco Mode - couldn't tell the difference (a great bonus in my book!)

family super happy - including the neighbors who happened to drop by









Watched Iron Man 2 - also great

I can see where the worry is with the black levels, though i have used many more projectors (and TV's for that matter) that are far far worse.

Im sure some tweaking will further improve those levels.


3D glasses arriving today so i will get to play with the 3D later.

i did try and output a 1080 half-SBS demo video with no luck from my laptop.

lowering the refresh rate to 24fps allowed Frame Packing and Top/Bottom (whatever its called) options to become available in the 3D menu. Yet SBS was still greyed out.

this applied to both HDMI 1 and 2.

Any help with what i am doing wrong?


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Amgclk65*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2010#post_22924622
> 
> 
> Benq w7000 vs Benq w1070
> 
> 
> I thinking the w7000 looks better and brighter. maybe thats why its 1k more



Are you going to compare 3D on the two devices and tell us which one looks better?

Is the w1070 close to as sharp as the w7000, or the same?


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Amgclk65*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2010#post_22924622
> 
> 
> Benq w7000 vs Benq w1070
> 
> 
> sorry only one picture of the w7000. Pictures taken with my iphone 5. i shouldve used my dslr.
> 
> 
> I thinking the w7000 looks better and brighter. maybe thats why its 1k more




Obviously, any number of things could contribute to the difference between what I'm seeing on my monitor, and what you see in person, but based just off the images, which is all I can go off of, I don't understand how you could say the W7000 looks better. It looks comparatively washed out compared to the other two images. Not the same image, which makes it even more difficult to compare, but still, assuming conditions and exposure is the same, it doesn't look better at all.


Having said that, I'm pretty sure that it has more to do with the pics themselves than how they actually look in person, but I'm just guessing.


----------



## reybie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2010#post_22923847
> 
> 
> Mine is 11.6' with a Sanyo the BenQ states 9.6" Il probably pass this one by, it would had been my Third Projector.



I canceled my order for now until I can get the screen size situation figured out. I will probably go bigger on the screen instead of moving the projector mount. Good excuse to go larger. By the time I have the BOC screen put together maybe the newer firmware will be more common stock.


This will also be my third projector, replacing a HD1000U.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TLJester*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2010#post_22925419
> 
> 
> My 1070 arrived yesterday - first time projector owner.
> 
> Got it from NewEgg - Firmware 1.3
> 
> Powers down and fan runs for a minute or two.
> 
> First thing i did was pull some pictures off the wall and project KungFu Panda 2 for the kids.
> 
> FANTASTIC !!!!
> 
> Set power to Eco Mode - couldn't tell the difference (a great bonus in my book!)
> 
> family super happy - including the neighbors who happened to drop by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watched Iron Man 2 - also great
> 
> I can see where the worry is with the black levels, though i have used many more projectors (and TV's for that matter) that are far far worse.
> 
> Im sure some tweaking will further improve those levels.
> 
> 
> 3D glasses arriving today so i will get to play with the 3D later.
> 
> i did try and output a 1080 half-SBS demo video with no luck from my laptop.
> 
> lowering the refresh rate to 24fps allowed Frame Packing and Top/Bottom (whatever its called) options to become available in the 3D menu. Yet SBS was still greyed out.
> 
> this applied to both HDMI 1 and 2.
> 
> Any help with what i am doing wrong?



You must change the output to 1080i or less from your source or Blu-ray player. You cannot use 1080p for SBS. Change from auto to 1080i to prevent SBS from being greyed out.


----------



## dbox1080p

Does VUDU run on sbs for their 3D streams?


----------



## Frisbee23

So I thought I would share a photo of the project I've been working on for the last week thanks to a lot of great information in this forum. I have since remounted my projector to get it horizontaly centered on the screen and even with the test pattern all squared up on the screen I still have the bottom left a bit out of focus. It's not really notisible during regular viewing and the center to top of the screen is very sharp so I consider it a non issue.

 


Here are some recent screenshots for those who are interested.

 

 

 

 

 


And lastly is everyone elses hdmi port recessed like mine is? I feel like I can't get my hdmi cable in all the way on hdmi port 1 and can not get it to handshake at all and have to use hdmi 2. I have no handshake issues with my media pc or cable box but often lose signal connection with my oppo bdp-93 during previews etc and was wondering if anyone else had similar issues?


----------



## jbpj

Frisbee, I like your setup...and your projector mount! I tested my 1070 yesterday and I had no trouble with either hdmi port. Is the recessed port loose or snug?


----------



## reybie

Sweet looking setup! Great pics


----------



## elmermccurdy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frisbee23*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2010#post_22925975
> 
> 
> And lastly is everyone elses hdmi port recessed like mine is? I feel like I can't get my hdmi cable in all the way on hdmi port 1 and can not get it to handshake at all and have to use hdmi 2. I have no handshake issues with my media pc or cable box but often lose signal connection with my oppo bdp-93 during previews etc and was wondering if anyone else had similar issues?



Yes, this is a problem several of us have had. I've returned my projector for a non-related issue, and I'm hoping that the HDMI1 port will seat better on my replacement.


----------



## Frisbee23

Both hdmi ports feel snug to me but it just seems like the cable that I'm using can not be pushed in far enough to make a good connection. I'm guessing if I cut the plastic around the cable I could put it in further and the port would likely work but it seems like something you shouldn't have to do. Luckily I only need the one port since everything runs though my receiver.


----------



## Frisbee23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbpj*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2010#post_22926021
> 
> 
> Frisbee, I like your setup...and your projector mount! I tested my 1070 yesterday and I had no trouble with either hdmi port. Is the recessed port loose or snug?



lol yeah that mount turned out to be too short to project past the drop in the ceiling so I had to improvise. The wood still needs to be sanded flush and painted so it will look a little better than it does now.


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmermccurdy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2010#post_22926029
> 
> 
> Yes, this is a problem several of us have had. I've returned my projector for a non-related issue, and I'm hoping that the HDMI1 port will seat better on my replacement.


Same issue here...HDMI 1 is not recognized. Very weird stuff...


----------



## nappers

Yup, I had that problem too when I was using a 35ft HDMI from Bluerigger and kept losing the signal when it was about to start a movie.

The cable just wasn't snug enough on HDMI 1 port.


But I then used a shorter HDMI cable and brought my PS3 closer to the Benq and the signal was just fine. So I returned the Bluerigger cable and got another brand.


Still, it's not a snug fit. I was going to exchange it at Newegg, but they are out of stock.


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nappers*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2010#post_22926100
> 
> 
> Yup, I had that problem too when I was using a 35ft HDMI from Bluerigger and kept losing the signal when it was about to start a movie.
> 
> The cable just wasn't snug enough on HDMI 1 port.
> 
> 
> But I then used a shorter HDMI cable and brought my PS3 closer to the Benq and the signal was just fine. So I returned the Bluerigger cable and got another brand.
> 
> 
> Still, it's not a snug fit. I was going to exchange it at Newegg, but they are out of stock.


WOW...I have the same cable, same length. I bought mine from amazon...which one did you go with?


----------



## nappers

I have a question about which projector screen size I should get.


I measured the image on my wall right now using my PS3 and it measures like this:


* The regular PS3 splash screen - 113" diagonal; 99.5" wide; 55.5" tall

* 16 x 9 widescreen movies - 107" diagonal; 99.5" wide; 41.5" tall


What size screen should I be looking at? 125"? Also, which brand is good?


Thanks!


----------



## jbpj

Nappers, just my opinion, but get the largest screen that works with your wall and that you can afford. I ordered a 120" screen and it works really well for my setup. There are a lot of threads around here talking about screens. Jamestown, Elite, SeymourAV, DIY. Just about any of them would work depending on your requirements.


----------



## TLJester

I was planning on painting my wall white with the Sherwin-Williams ProClassic Smooth Enamel Satin Extra White, # B20 W 51.

However what would help the blacks more:
A darker paint (or silver)?
A lens filter?
Tweaking the projector settings?



Got the 3D working.... LOVE IT ! my gosh really good 3D depth even in daylight on a cruddy wall !

So happy to have joined the club here


----------



## nappers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TLJester*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2040#post_22926196
> 
> 
> I was planning on painting my wall white with the Sherwin-Williams ProClassic Smooth Enamel Satin Extra White, # B20 W 51.
> 
> However what would help the blacks more:
> A darker paint (or silver)?
> A lens filter?
> Tweaking the projector settings?
> 
> 
> 
> Got the 3D working.... LOVE IT ! my gosh really good 3D depth even in daylight on a cruddy wall !
> 
> So happy to have joined the club here



Which brand/model 3d glasses did you get and where did you purchase them from?


I was thinking about painting my wall as well instead of a screen, which costs quite a bit. I was looking at 125" screen for $195, but paint would be cheaper! But then I have lots of nicks, etc, in the wall...ugh.


Thanks!


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbpj*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2040#post_22926165
> 
> 
> Nappers, just my opinion, but get the largest screen that works with your wall and that you can afford. I ordered a 120" screen and it works really well for my setup. There are a lot of threads around here talking about screens. Jamestown, Elite, SeymourAV, DIY. Just about any of them would work depending on your requirements.


I agree...I have a 150" elite screen and I'm sitting about 15 feet back and love it! Definitely get the biggest screen your room can fit and you can afford.


----------



## nappers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbpj*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2040#post_22926165
> 
> 
> Nappers, just my opinion, but get the largest screen that works with your wall and that you can afford. I ordered a 120" screen and it works really well for my setup. There are a lot of threads around here talking about screens. Jamestown, Elite, SeymourAV, DIY. Just about any of them would work depending on your requirements.



Thanks! I'll look around at the posts when I get a moment.


I did find a 125" screen for $195 that's motorized, but wouldn't that be too big?


----------



## jbpj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nappers*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2040#post_22926351
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'll look around at the posts when I get a moment.
> 
> 
> I did find a 125" screen for $195 that's motorized, but wouldn't that be too big?



Check out the Benq calculator - it was very accurate for my setup.

http://benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/


----------



## Ranger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nappers*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2010#post_22926100
> 
> 
> Yup, I had that problem too when I was using a 35ft HDMI from Bluerigger and kept losing the signal when it was about to start a movie.
> 
> The cable just wasn't snug enough on HDMI 1 port.
> 
> 
> But I then used a shorter HDMI cable and brought my PS3 closer to the Benq and the signal was just fine. So I returned the Bluerigger cable and got another brand.
> 
> 
> Still, it's not a snug fit. I was going to exchange it at Newegg, but they are out of stock.



I have the same problem with the 30ft Monoprice RedMere cable.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frisbee23*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2010#post_22925975
> 
> 
> So I thought I would share a photo of the project I've been working on for the last week thanks to a lot of great information in this forum. I have since remounted my projector to get it horizontaly centered on the screen and even with the test pattern all squared up on the screen I still have the bottom left a bit out of focus. It's not really notisible during regular viewing and the center to top of the screen is very sharp so I consider it a non issue.



Those shots look amazing.


Always hard to tell from screenshots, but the blacks in the image at least look like they are as black in the letterbox bars. Not bad.


----------



## Amgclk65




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2010#post_22925614
> 
> 
> Obviously, any number of things could contribute to the difference between what I'm seeing on my monitor, and what you see in person, but based just off the images, which is all I can go off of, I don't understand how you could say the W7000 looks better. It looks comparatively washed out compared to the other two images. Not the same image, which makes it even more difficult to compare, but still, assuming conditions and exposure is the same, it doesn't look better at all.
> 
> 
> Having said that, I'm pretty sure that it has more to do with the pics themselves than how they actually look in person, but I'm just guessing.



Maybe it was a bad picture for the w7000. Also maybe my eyes are little off.

I think the w7000 is getting me by being a bit brighter.

I'm using a elite cinegray screen. Which I'm about to switch to elite cinewhite.

But all in all ill be returning the w7000. Doesn't seem to be worth an extra

1k.


----------



## Amgclk65




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frisbee23*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2010#post_22925975
> 
> 
> So I thought I would share a photo of the project I've been working on for the last week thanks to a lot of great information in this forum. I have since remounted my projector to get it horizontaly centered on the screen and even with the test pattern all squared up on the screen I still have the bottom left a bit out of focus. It's not really notisible during regular viewing and the center to top of the screen is very sharp so I consider it a non issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome setup.
> 
> Sorry if u stated already, but what screen and size are u using?


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Seriously considering this projector, as I have been since reading Art's review. Only thing holding me back is the impending Acer H6510BD, which seems similar in all respects, except that it is 3000 Lumens (though I won't know how many calibrated Lumens there are until a review which could be a long ways off).


The projector is going to be my primary display. Have a 60" Panny plasma in my living room now that I will move to the bedroom. I'm not too concerned about daytime viewing, as crazy as that sounds, as I always have the shades down during the day, which are opaque and dark brown. My main concern is night time viewing of HDTV and Gaming. For movies, I watch in complete darkness, but my wife, who already is skeptical about having a PJ lol, asking her to watch anything and everything in complete darkness would make it a much tougher sell, and would require me to override her, which you only get so many of those lol.


My question is, is this projector bright enough in a calibrated mode (I know Art said it measured at 1700 Lumens calibrated) to watch, and by watch I mean watch it with an image that would be acceptable to someone not sold on a PJ in the first place, with one overhead light on in the middle of the living room (60 watt bulb)?


Living room has grey walls, light grey ceiling, dark brown moulding, and brown hardwood floors, (Black couches if that makes a difference).


If the answer is no, I still might get this PJ. There is a foyer adjacent to the living room that I could always turn the light on there and leave the one in the living room out if need be. Will still be a hard sell, but it's workable.


One other question, how long is the power cord on the unit, as I will have to ceiling mount it and run it to an outlet to either the front or back of the room, as well as the HDMI? Any one know of any cable hiding solutions for the ceiling as it isn't a drop and I can't run them through it?


Thanks a lot.


----------



## TLJester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nappers*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2040#post_22926348
> 
> 
> Which brand/model 3d glasses did you get and where did you purchase them from?
> 
> 
> I was thinking about painting my wall as well instead of a screen, which costs quite a bit. I was looking at 125" screen for $195, but paint would be cheaper! But then I have lots of nicks, etc, in the wall...ugh.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I am using a pair of SainSonic glasses recommended here from eBay (US supplier). though i need to buy more pairs, i was waiting to see which are the very best and getting a mixture of glasses.

right now i am projecting on a off white wall for kicks. but going to be finishing my man cave soon which has a massive wall. thats what i am looking to paint with a throw of 13-14 feet.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Amgclk65*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2040#post_22926539
> 
> 
> Maybe it was a bad picture for the w7000. Also maybe my eyes are little off.
> 
> I think the w7000 is getting me by being a bit brighter.
> 
> I'm using a elite cinegray screen. Which I'm about to switch to elite cinewhite.
> 
> But all in all ill be returning the w7000. Doesn't seem to be worth an extra
> 
> 1k.




They're both rated the same brightness, although I know what they're rated and what they actually are can be two different things. Art also measured the W1070 a tad bit brighter calibrated for what it's worth, but again, that doesn't necessarily have anything to do with your units.


Either way, I'm sure it's just the pic, though the W7000 is using the older DC2, but then again it has a DI, so, again, probably just the pic.


I think the DI and the fact that prices have come down in the last couple years is the main thing that separates them in their pricing. I'd guess that performance wouldn't justify the price difference between them. Having said that, if they were to announce a W8000 with a DC3, DI, and higher lumen output (2400 - 3000) for $1000 more, I'd be all over it, provided that it fit my room, which the W7000 does not.


----------



## scottyroo

Sorry if this has already been said but Amazon has the W1070 in stock for Prime shipping at $899 now!

http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-W1070-Theater-Projector-Silver/dp/B00A2T6X0K/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## Amgclk65




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2040#post_22926657
> 
> 
> They're both rated the same brightness, although I know what they're rated and what they actually are can be two different things. Art also measured the W1070 a tad bit brighter calibrated for what it's worth, but again, that doesn't necessarily have anything to do with your units.
> 
> 
> Either way, I'm sure it's just the pic, though the W7000 is using the older DC2, but then again it has a DI, so, again, probably just the pic.
> 
> 
> I think the DI and the fact that prices have come down in the last couple years is the main thing that separates them in their pricing. I'd guess that performance wouldn't justify the price difference between them. Having said that, if they were to announce a W8000 with a DC3, DI, and higher lumen output (2400 - 3000) for $1000 more, I'd be all over it, provided that it fit my room, which the W7000 does not.[/quote
> 
> 
> Nice sum up.
> 
> I did read the art review. Know granted both are out of the boxes pictures.
> 
> But I noticed right away that the w7000 is a little bit brighter.
> 
> Like I said that's my eyes only. No lumen measuring tools.
> 
> I'll be keeping the w1070. Coming from a hd70 I'm happy.
> 
> Frisbee23 screen shots look awesome. Maybe I need to calibrate the w1070.
> 
> Will the Disney disc from VA work?


----------



## derek

Anyone seen measurements on 3D lumen output? Those of you upgrading from the 720p 3D units like Acer 5360 and Optomo GT750 can you compare the 3D brightness/quality?


----------



## maintman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2040#post_22926349
> 
> 
> I agree...I have a 150" elite screen and I'm sitting about 15 feet back and love it! Definitely get the biggest screen your room can fit and you can afford.



Do you find 3d to be bright enough on that large of a screen, and what gain is your screen material?


----------



## Daniel Chaves

I have a favor to ask, can anyone who has this projector take a picture of the power cable? or block or however it is? I want to know if I can replace the part of the power cable that plugs into the back of the projector with one that has a 90degree bend right at the head so the cable go straight down or up from the projector.


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maintman*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2040#post_22926779
> 
> 
> Do you find 3d to be bright enough on that large of a screen, and what gain is your screen material?


That's the great mystery...I don't have the 3D glasses yet and PS3 is not recognizing my PJ as 3D device. I'm planning to work on this tonight. My screen material is just 1.1 cinewhite gain. Elite recommends any PJ with a 2500:1 CR and up to use their cinewhite material. LOL...my screen cost more than my PJ


----------



## JoeBoy73

Crappy iPhone5 pics


----------



## Frisbee23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2040#post_22926476
> 
> 
> Those shots look amazing.
> 
> 
> Always hard to tell from screenshots, but the blacks in the image at least look like they are as black in the letterbox bars. Not bad.



Well the blacks are definitely a dark grey and not on par with the 50" Panasonic VT25 that used to be on the wall and not as good as the pictures make it seem. The black performance of this projector is not it's strong suit but knew this was where the tradeoff was going to be unless I wanted to spend multiple times what the W1070 costs. I've been very happy with the quality of the picture on everything I've watched but in very dark scenes it's more grey then the pictures lead you to believe.


----------



## Frisbee23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Amgclk65*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2040#post_22926560
> 
> 
> Awesome setup.
> 
> Sorry if u stated already, but what screen and size are u using?



I went with a 106" Elunevision Elara II screen with 1.4 gain


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frisbee23*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2040#post_22926962
> 
> 
> I went with a 106" Elunevision Elara II screen with 1.4 gain


Yes, you're setup is awesome! Wow...1.4 gain? Any hot spotting? I have a little bit...and I'm thinking to RMA my screen material to elite, I've seen it on both of the PJs i've owned....so it's gotta be the screen.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Amgclk65*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2040#post_22926710
> 
> 
> Nice sum up.
> 
> I did read the art review. Know granted both are out of the boxes pictures.
> 
> But I noticed right away that the w7000 is a little bit brighter.
> 
> Like I said that's my eyes only. No lumen measuring tools.
> 
> I'll be keeping the w1070. Coming from a hd70 I'm happy.
> 
> Frisbee23 screen shots look awesome. Maybe I need to calibrate the w1070.
> 
> Will the Disney disc from VA work?



The disc will work fine for setting the Contrast and Brightness (White level and Black Level) but for a "real" calibration of the grayscale and primaries you'd nee a colorimeter.


----------



## Singh007

I just bought a ps3 for 1080p netflix. (upgraded from apple tv 720p).For some reason the apple tv had more pop and seemed sharper, even though there's less resolution. Not sure why. Any ideas?


----------



## Frisbee23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2040#post_22927034
> 
> 
> Yes, you're setup is awesome! Wow...1.4 gain? Any hot spotting? I have a little bit...and I'm thinking to RMA my screen material to elite, I've seen it on both of the PJs i've owned....so it's gotta be the screen.



I haven't noticed any hot spotting but you can notice a texture on bright parts of the image if you look for it. I think if buying again I'd give the Elunevision elite 4k screen a try.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frisbee23*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2040#post_22926952
> 
> 
> Well the blacks are definitely a dark grey and not on par with the 50" Panasonic VT25 that used to be on the wall and not as good as the pictures make it seem. The black performance of this projector is not it's strong suit but knew this was where the tradeoff was going to be unless I wanted to spend multiple times what the W1070 costs. I've been very happy with the quality of the picture on everything I've watched but in very dark scenes it's more grey then the pictures lead you to believe.



As long as they are on par with LCD blacks, which aren't black at all, I can live with it. Strange to hear myself say that as I have stayed away from LCD and always chosen plasma for that very reason, but I understand the limitations of both technologies. I'm also not able to afford a 106" plasma TV, so I'm ok with some concessions to get my 106" screen for this low of a cost.


Do you ever watch this pj with any lights on, and if so, how good or bad is the image?


----------



## Frisbee23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2040#post_22927241
> 
> 
> As long as they are on par with LCD blacks, which aren't black at all, I can live with it. Strange to hear myself say that as I have stayed away from LCD and always chosen plasma for that very reason, but I understand the limitations of both technologies. I'm also not able to afford a 106" plasma TV, so I'm ok with some concessions to get my 106" screen for this low of a cost.
> 
> 
> Do you ever watch this pj with any lights on, and if so, how good or bad is the image?



I would say they are on par with LCD blacks and better than some lcd tv's I've seen. I mostly have watched it with the lights off as the contrast takes a hit when lights are on. I installed a dimmer switch for the 4 potlights in the room and if I unscrew the two front bulbs a bit and turn the dimmer half way up the image still looks very watchable and would be good for a football game or something where you have company over. Considering I paid less for this projector, mount, screen and cable then I spent on my 50" plasma I can tell you the movie experience with the projector and large screen is way better than the better blacks you get on the smaller plasma. Lets just say it would be hard to go back.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Singh007*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2040#post_22927199
> 
> 
> I just bought a ps3 for 1080p netflix. (upgraded from apple tv 720p).For some reason the apple tv had more pop and seemed sharper, even though there's less resolution. Not sure why. Any ideas?



Hard to say without being in the room, but if I had to hazard a guess, I'd say maybe your internet connection? Are you using it wirelessly?


Reason being that the connection determines the quality to an extent. They want to deliver the best PQ possible without interruption to playback, so if there is an issue with the speed, it will dial back the PQ in exchange for no buffering.


Again, just a guess.


----------



## johnsmith808

I highly recommend looking into the Da-lite High Power screen. The gain is 2.4 maximum. I have the older 2.8 version. You can read more about it in the "screens" section. Basically you get good gain without side effects.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2070#post_22927485
> 
> 
> I highly recommend looking into the Da-lite High Power screen. The gain is 2.4 maximum. I have the older 2.8 version. You can read more about it in the "screens" section. Basically you get good gain without side effects.



No an option for this projector I don't think, as you can't position it in the middle of the screen.


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Singh007*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2040#post_22927199
> 
> 
> I just bought a ps3 for 1080p netflix. (upgraded from apple tv 720p).For some reason the apple tv had more pop and seemed sharper, even though there's less resolution. Not sure why. Any ideas?


You might want to check your RGB settings on your playstation..but wait, you had the pro8200 right? Your RGB settings are probably already set it., but I would double check.


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2070#post_22927579
> 
> 
> No an option for this projector I don't think, as you can't position it in the middle of the screen.



You will get about 1.6 gain with the postiioning of this projector with the Da-Lite HP screen, maybe 1.7 (1.5 at lowest).

It is actually pretty good, and is the same position I have my JVC mounted at. Most of us with HP screens don't actually have our projector's center mounted for MAX GAIN, because we'd have to put them between the seating to do so or not clear our heads.


If you low-table mount the w1070 in front of you just below the screen in the optimal position, you can actually get 1.8+ to possibly 2.0 gain out of the HP screen, ceiling mounting with most people's sitting heights as noted 1.5 to 1.7.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2070#post_22927691
> 
> 
> You will get about 1.6 gain with the postiioning of this projector with the Da-Lite HP screen, maybe 1.7 (1.5 at lowest).
> 
> It is actually pretty good, and is the same position I have my JVC mounted at. Most of us with HP screens don't actually have our projector's center mounted for MAX GAIN, because we'd have to put them between the seating to do so or not clear our heads.
> 
> 
> If you low-table mount the w1070 in front of you just below the screen in the optimal position, you can actually get 1.8+ to possibly 2.0 gain out of the HP screen, ceiling mounting with most people's sitting heights as noted 1.5 to 1.7.




I thought the gain dropped dramatically as you moved off center on these screens from what I read. Like to the point where it wasn't worth it. Think that was the 2.8 gain version though. Has it changed that much on the newer ones?


----------



## coderguy

It drops off less dramatically on the 2.4, yah. The 2.8 starts higher though (2.8 is nearly 3.0 gain). 2.8's no longer available, so 2.4 is what we are talking about usually.


This screen works fine with this projector, it is still better for the money than any other screen I've seen if you know where to buy HP screens cheap, and you can get them pretty cheap. Some people claim I say HP screen is the best screen, nope never said that, best for the money -- yes definitely (at least for what I paid). And it is the best screen for 3D in general. It also increases ANSI and intrascene contrast for most peoples' rooms.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2070#post_22927485
> 
> 
> I highly recommend looking into the Da-lite High Power screen. The gain is 2.4 maximum. I have the older 2.8 version. You can read more about it in the "screens" section. Basically you get good gain without side effects.




With a gain that high, aren't you more likely to get hotspotting?


----------



## coderguy

The HP has ZERO hotspotting, but yes many / most other screens above 1.4 gain do have some hotspotting, but not the HP.


----------



## smokarz

Really,


People need to stop complaining about the the BLACK level of this projector.


This is a 1080p, 3D PJ with DC3 chip for $899. Yes, $899.


If you want blacks like a plasma or a JVC, please pay 5x more and you'll get it.


I still love watching TVs on my Pannie plasma 50". But you just can't beat movies or games on a 110" for 

No, I don't have a W1070 in my batcave yet, and it will soon be replacing my 8100 which currently resides in there.


And if you want a little improvement in the blacks, get yourself a gray screen. This PJ has more than enough lumens to shine on a gray screen.


----------



## coderguy

Most people have their projector setup way way too bright, get an ND filter. Gray screens are ok but the side effect is as the lamp gets older you have less and less lumens to work with in 3D.

The ND filter is the best option IMO, unless someone wants a gray screen for other reasons (to preserve ANSI contrast), but then I like the HP screens for that as well.


If people are using this thing in regular fashion in 2D on anything other than some giant screen, the blacks are going to look worse than they should because you are not watching the PJ at optimal brightness. Even my JVC will do poor blacks if I crank the controls up to 50 fL (it can't do that anymore, but it could on a new lamp in torch mode on the HP screen).


----------



## Greg Flowers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2070#post_22927738
> 
> 
> It drops off less dramatically on the 2.4, yah. The 2.8 starts higher though (2.8 is nearly 3.0 gain). 2.8's no longer available, so 2.4 is what we are talking about usually.
> 
> 
> This screen works fine with this projector, it is still better for the money than any other screen I've seen if you know where to buy HP screens cheap, and you can get them pretty cheap. Some people claim I say HP screen is the best screen, nope never said that, best for the money -- yes definitely (at least for what I paid). And it is the best screen for 3D in general. It also increases ANSI and intrascene contrast for most peoples' rooms.



I have an older 110" 2.8 gain HP Da-lite screen. My W1070 is ceiling mounted and I can confirm that there is no hotspotting from the 8-9 feet I sit back from it and there is a substantial increase in gain. Even when I stand up the screen brightness doesn't seem to increase much which makes me think I'm getting the great part of that 2.8 gain. It really almost looks like a 110" plasma to my eyes.


I bought the screen and a Sony VPL 400q USED in 2000 for $2600 combined and that was a good deal. 400 lumens strong when brand new. The contrast ratio was probably only 300-400:1. IT had light greys instead of black. I guess that's why I'm much less picky about my blacks than some on here are.


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2070#post_22927827
> 
> 
> Really,
> 
> 
> People need to stop complaining about the the BLACK level of this projector.
> 
> 
> This is a 1080p, 3D PJ with DC3 chip for $899. Yes, $899.
> 
> 
> If you want blacks like a plasma or a JVC, please pay 5x more and you'll get it.
> 
> 
> I still love watching TVs on my Pannie plasma 50". But you just can't beat movies or games on a 110" for
> 
> No, I don't have a W1070 in my batcave yet, and it will soon be replacing my 8100 which currently resides in there.
> 
> 
> And if you want a little improvement in the blacks, get yourself a gray screen. This PJ has more than enough lumens to shine on a gray screen.



If someone, before buying a projector at even a $3,000.00 price point, has an expectation blacks should be as good as a decent flat panel LCD, they will be disappointed. Heck, even digital projection in theaters on 100' wide screens can look less than inky black. My Epson 5010 has a much higher contrast ratio than the W1070 . . . but so what . . . even it doesn't rival a good flat panel in the black level department. And as smokarz says, a 1080p, 3D PJ with DC3 chip for $899 is remarkable - something that, at under a grand, many wouldn't have believed impossible only a year or so ago.


If blacks are key to your enjoyment of television, don't consider a projector. Some people might find the compromise too much. For me, I can see that the black level performance of my two projectors can't reproduce the best blacks out there. It doesn't matter to me, since once the show starts, my eyes simply adjust to the image. And the blacks simply "appear darker" than they really are. Some folks are posting that if they look at the black bars above and below the image (when they show), that it's "too gray". Any projection where you don't mask off the projected image is going to show something similar to this.


The bottom line for me is that when projecting a beautifully mastered Blu-ray, the image looks completely cinematic to me on the W1070. My 5010 has better blacks but this can't take away from what, to me, is a superior image with my BenQ.


Ian


----------



## coderguy

I always liked DLP better than LCD, but some flamed me for saying it so I don't say it as much anymore. A JVC in a proper room setup really can do quite good blacks though, competitive to average-priced TV's, not as good as the best Plasmas, but definitely JVC can at times have near inky blacks (especially in 3D, though it's 3D sux overall).


----------



## threed123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2070#post_22927823
> 
> 
> The HP has ZERO hotspotting, but yes many / most other screens above 1.4 gain do have some hotspotting, but not the HP.



Yup, I have a 159" High Power I use with my Optoma HD3300 (almost but not as bright as the w1070), and use it in standard/low mode for 2D and bright mode for 3D. The projector is 18" down from a 7.5 foot ceiling, and about 2-3 feet over my head. Brightness is great. In 2D you can turn brightness and contrast down but in 3D you want all the brightness you can get--and it is so much better than my previous 142" 1.3 gain DIY screen, that it is IMAX like. It is also a hare (pun intended) sharper than a 2.8 high power screen which I had years ago that had a more sparkley surface, plus doesn't have the color shift of that screen. Yes, there is a sweet spot for viewing that is about 8 feet wide on my couch, but that's really respectable. The bigger the screen, the bigger the sweet spot with this screen.


It doesn't hot spot because it is retroreflective--ie. the light reflects back to the source. But think of yourself as a "source" and it reflects evenly back to you as well-just less gain. With normal reflective screens the light reflects at the angle of scatter per angle the light projected on it, so it it scatters out and away from the screen, thus giving the effect of hotspotting--and the bigger gain the screen the bigger the hotspot. Retroreflective screens have a more controlled scatter, and you see even light coming from all parts of the screen. I get about 1.5 gain brightness across the screen where I sit. If I stand up, it's very bright, but at my seating level and with djustments I can make to both 2D and 3D separately, it's well into the wow, wow range.


----------



## Deadpool66

So I ordered from projectorpeople and they still havent shipped. Placed the order on Sunday site says they ship same day if ordered by 3pm. Now Im sad ;-(


In the mean time whats a good ceiling mount for this PJ for around 40-50 dollars.


Im replacing my HD65 Im hoping to be wowed as I always thought the hd65 looked a bit washed out compared to the first projector I bought. hc1600


----------



## swirl54

Where can I find it for 899.99 I only see it for 1099.99. Thanks for the help.


----------



## jnabq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swirl54*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2070#post_22928583
> 
> 
> Where can I find it for 899.99 I only see it for 1099.99. Thanks for the help.


 http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-W1070-Theater-Projector-Silver/dp/B00A2T6X0K/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## Sir_Q




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deadpool66*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2070#post_22928516
> 
> 
> So I ordered from projectorpeople and they still havent shipped. Placed the order on Sunday site says they ship same day if ordered by 3pm. Now Im sad ;-(
> 
> 
> In the mean time whats a good ceiling mount for this PJ for around 40-50 dollars.



What I bought and is happy with. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000F5NFTS/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i01


----------



## swirl54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnabq*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2070#post_22928638
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-W1070-Theater-Projector-Silver/dp/B00A2T6X0K/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


Very weird it doesn't come up at my house this link worked though thanks a lot. My projector is flickering so it's probably time to get a new one this seems like a great choice


----------



## 2ntense

Mine comes in on the 8th. No way the blacks are not better than my Sanyo 1080HD. Cant wait for DLP! (no rainbows no rainbows)


----------



## acidmanvl

Hi guys, I would really appreciate if some1 could try to play these two *60fps* sbs videos on the w1070.


Make sure you use 1080i as output resolution. (you could also try 720p output in a second test)


Here are the Files:


LG 3D Demo 1080p Half-SBS AC3_60fps.mkv (208.1 MB)
https://mega.co.nz/#!ZQFXRApD!UKOYd3uj9HCj2oYqGr_Gr0Rt-s0Q36gmjT7cOETaous 


AND


LG 3D Demo 720p Half-SBS AC3_60fps.mkv (103.2 MB)
https://mega.co.nz/#!xAEiyaxK!CN0ewXyiT2fbqN347aWGWXOXV9A455J9x58H9J-RWYo 


Will be really appreciated.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

What motorized 92" diaginal screen (which would put the projector about 8ft away) would you guys recommend for this projector in a nearly pitch black room?


----------



## Devedander

Doesn't that reduce airflow? With the temps projectors get inside I am always nervous about reducing airflow.


----------



## FifteenElbows

I just received mine from Visual Apex today! Talk about fast shipping... I ordered friday night late, and received it Tuesday afternoon! It is confirmed to be 1.04 firmware. I have a lot of rearranging to do in my room before i can get this thing going for real. It looks as though i am going to have to ceiling mount it which i was hoping to not have to do but o well... I can say this thing looks awesome even on an offwhite wall with tons of ambient light! Cant wait til I get everything dialed in. Will post back with pictures and whatnot in the weeks to come. Any ceiling mounts you guys recommend?


----------



## dbox1080p

So I woke up today and had a look at the benq pricing because of a conversation I had with one of the sales reps on Visual Apex. Well its true the pricing has went up, when I bought my w1070 I mentioned that should I get my order in before the free goodies end. The rep said oh I thought the feb 4th deal was ending because the pj was going to go up in price but corrected himself. Hmmmm I thought, should he have told me that? I never posted what he said just incase he let a cat out of a bag he was not supposed too. Well today the price is all up to $1099 everywhere except the Amazon site


Could this price increase be the fault of all us guys on here raving about how this pj performs beyond the price with all the fancy features etc?


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbox1080p*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2070#post_22930092
> 
> 
> So I woke up today and had a look at the benq pricing because of a conversation I had with one of the sales reps on Visual Apex. Well its true the pricing has went up, when I bought my w1070 I mentioned that should I get my order in before the free goodies end. The rep said oh I thought the feb 4th deal was ending because the pj was going to go up in price but corrected himself. Hmmmm I thought, should he have told me that? I never posted what he said just incase he let a cat out of a bag he was not supposed too. Well today the price is all up to $1099 everywhere except the Amazon site
> 
> 
> Could this price increase be the fault of all us guys on here raving about how this pj performs beyond the price with all the fancy features etc?



The price was always roughly $1099, it only dropped to $899 because of Christmas sales, then it briefly went up and then it went back down to $899 because of the Super Bowl, all video devices around Super Bowl time go on sale to provoke people to buy, in fact most of the time the sales going on for the Super Bowl tend to be better then even that of Black Friday.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2070#post_22927738
> 
> 
> It drops off less dramatically on the 2.4, yah. The 2.8 starts higher though (2.8 is nearly 3.0 gain). 2.8's no longer available, so 2.4 is what we are talking about usually.
> 
> 
> This screen works fine with this projector, it is still better for the money than any other screen I've seen if you know where to buy HP screens cheap, and you can get them pretty cheap. Some people claim I say HP screen is the best screen, nope never said that, best for the money -- yes definitely (at least for what I paid). And it is the best screen for 3D in general. It also increases ANSI and intrascene contrast for most peoples' rooms.



Not to turn this into a screen thread, but you have me intrigued. I've seen people talk about the HP's all over the projector threads and heard great things, but I was never really considering them, because I thought that I would need to center mount (I've seen Zombie's setup of shooting the PJ in between his couch at center screen) and also because I thought that the higher gain would make the blacks worse, and that there would be hotspotting. If a PJ can be ceiling mounted and still get a great deal of the gain still, and have no hotspotting, and contrast is actually better, then the HP has moved from no option to the top of my consideration list.


Does Da-Lite make fixed frame frame HP screens, and would you mind sharing the places where they can be bought cheaply?


Thanks.


----------



## Vanderloop

I just picked one up on amazon for $899. This is my first home projector and I can't wait to fire it up!!! Here it to the big leap into a home theater


----------



## FifteenElbows




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vanderloop*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2070#post_22930207
> 
> 
> I just picked one up on amazon for $899. This is my first home projector and I can't wait to fire it up!!! Here it to the big leap into a home theater



You and I are in the same boat! Best of luck to you!


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vanderloop*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2070#post_22930207
> 
> 
> I just picked one up on amazon for $899. This is my first home projector and I can't wait to fire it up!!! Here it to the big leap into a home theater



Welcome to the world of home projection!


I think you made a great choice with this BenQ. For the price, I doubt there is a better "first home theater" choice out there - especially one that is so capable in the image quality dept.


When you have a chance, let us know what you think!


Enjoy the show!


Ian


----------



## mastermaybe

Damn I wish I could have made this work at 11 feet with my 84" screen. I simply do not want to have to mount it from my 7' ceiling to get it close enough. Good luck to everyone with this. I'm almost certainly going with the Panny AR100 and its brightness and lens shift/great zoom. 3D would have been nice, but I'll live for now.



James


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sir_Q*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2070#post_22928684
> 
> 
> What I bought and is happy with. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000F5NFTS/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i01



Hi- seeing this PJ lacks horizontal lens shift, does this mount afford for any left and right adjustment? I'm trying to keep this PJ as an option, but I just know I'll never perfectly align my lens and screen center.


Also, re the vertical lens shift, I guess I'm just not understanding something. So you need to have the PJ 2" (at least?) above the screen height...then how much lower can you drop the screen if need be (at 8-10')?


thanks


James


----------



## JoeBoy73

I'm using this mount with the extensions below and it's great! http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TXNS6G/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00 

Once mounted it has a 180 degree turning\swivel angle. It has two knobs for vertical and side to side tilting. Costs a little more but to me it was worth it ! I went cheap the first time around.


10" pole extension:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002XHBIO/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00 


Ceiling mounting plate:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BITSTA/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00


----------



## mastermaybe

^ thanks, my thing is: I won't need any "tilting" or rotating, per se. I'd just like something that can essentially act like a horizontal "lens shift" allowing the projector to slide an inch or two to the left or right. EDIT: perhaps I just misunderstand the terminology here, as after reading the product description, it seems it DOES afford for left and right adjustment? Sorry.


I realize that people live without lens shift, but it seems to be almost mandatory to me at this point...especially you PJ mounts offer little to no left to right adjustment.


James


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2100#post_22930997
> 
> 
> ^ thanks, my thing is: I won't need any "tilting" or rotating, per se. I'd just like something that can essentially act like a "lens shift" allowing the projector to slide an inch or two to the left or right. EDIT: perhaps I just misunderstand the terminology here, as after reading the product description, it seems it DOES afford for left and right adjustment? Sorry.
> 
> 
> I realize that people live without lens shift, but it seems to be almost mandatory to me at this point...especially you PJ mounts offer little to no left to right adjustment.
> 
> 
> James


Gotcha...this mount actually turns to the left or right more than sliding...


----------



## JoeBoy73

Curious...for some reason I can't get the image dialed in my screen, Aspect Ratio wise. 2.35 is fine...but 16:9 movies or DirecTV is giving me fits. If I dial in a 16:9 movie on the htpc...then when I switch over to directv I have a lot of oversan. I definitely think I'm doing something wrong. I didn't have to constantly readjust on my old PJ. Any thoughts??? Benq ratio is set to Auto.


----------



## Singh007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2100#post_22931347
> 
> 
> Curious...for some reason I can't get the image dialed in my screen, Aspect Ratio wise. 2.35 is fine...but 16:9 movies or DirecTV is giving me fits. If I dial in a 16:9 movie on the htpc...then when I switch over to directv I have a lot of oversan. I definitely think I'm doing something wrong. I didn't have to constantly readjust on my HTPC. Any thoughts??? Benq ratio is set to Auto.



Try setting the Benq to wide instead of auto.


----------



## smokarz

Ahh, what the heck....


Just placed an order with Amazon for $899.


Should get it by Friday with 2-day Prime shipping. Looks like they'll also include a $50 giftcard (Prime members with Amazon card).


----------



## dbox1080p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2100#post_22931819
> 
> 
> Ahh, what the heck....
> 
> 
> Just placed an order with Amazon for $899.
> 
> 
> Should get it by Friday with 2-day Prime shipping. Looks like they'll also include a $50 giftcard (Prime members with Amazon card).



Thats a great deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokarz

Yeah...I was waiting for it to drop to around $850 before I buy, but what the heck.


Looks like the $50GC makes it for it.


----------



## Samfield

Have any recent buyers of the W1070 from Amazon confirmed that they are receiving units with the updated 1.04 firmware? Thanks.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samfield*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2100#post_22932127
> 
> 
> Have any recent buyers of the W1070 from Amazon confirmed that they are receiving units with the updated 1.04 firmware? Thanks.



I don't think they have really shipped any yet. Up until today it's said shipping in either 1-2 weeks or 5 days. I've had one saved in my amazon cart for a while now and check it frequently.


----------



## digitalsleep

Ordered on Thursday from Visual Apex and got it Saturday, I'm so in love with this thing!


My living room is a strange configuration with a low hanging ceiling fan blocking optimal positioning and I'm not going to invest money in hardware for the room since I intend to move in a few months. For now I'm doing a poor mans rear projection screen (white Walmart shower liner / ceiling hooks / dowel rods & gorilla tape). It's not optimal, but even with daylight spilling in though the vertical blinds behind the screen (blackout pending), with my living room and kitchen lights on, projecting an 80" picture through a $5 sheet of PEVA it still looks absolutely gorgeous and everyone that has seen it is impressed. My free dust cover and calibration disk from VA came in the mail today.


I just hope the 3D glasses will be able to pick up the DLP-Link pulses through the cheap material I used or it will be back to the cheap screen construction drawing board, I'm crossing my fingers. I will be trying a 3DTV corp pair of glasses until my backordered D3 pair arrives. Does anyone know if I will get any kind of tracking information on those when they drop-ship from BenQ? I ordered from B&H.


----------



## Solarbeat

Ordered mine from VA -- they mentioned that the PJ itself will be drop-shipped directly from BenQ (in southern california)... BenQ corporate is practically across town from me










Does anyone know how long it actually takes from the time you place an order with VA to the drop-shipment leaving BenQ?


----------



## jbpj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Solarbeat*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2100#post_22932660
> 
> 
> Ordered mine from VA -- they mentioned that the PJ itself will be drop-shipped directly from BenQ (in southern california)... BenQ corporate is practically across town from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how long it actually takes from the time you place an order with VA to the drop-shipment leaving BenQ?



Mine shipped 2-day Fedex. Sent on a Friday and I received it the next Tuesday.


----------



## elmermccurdy

Talked to BenQ today about my return, and the guy said they're out of stock, so my replacement wouldn't ship until Friday at the earliest, when they expect new units to arrive.







He said they were planning to just upgrade the one I'd sent back with new firmware, so I'm glad I caught them, since I suspect it's a combination hardware/firmware issue. I politely impressed upon him that I was counting on a new one. I can wait a couple of extra days for that.


----------



## dbox1080p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbpj*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2100#post_22932719
> 
> 
> Mine shipped 2-day Fedex. Sent on a Friday and I received it the next Tuesday.



I had to pay $32 for the 2 day shipping from VA


----------



## wildchild22

Anyone know if there is a sheet describing the rs232 protocol?


As I would like to control the projector from irule.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2100#post_22931819
> 
> 
> Ahh, what the heck....
> 
> 
> Just placed an order with Amazon for $899.
> 
> 
> Should get it by Friday with 2-day Prime shipping. Looks like they'll also include a $50 giftcard (Prime members with Amazon card).






Well, it's shipped. PIcked up in AZ.


That's pretty darn fast. Always amazed with Amazon Prime.


----------



## acidmanvl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acidmanvl*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2070#post_22928913
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I would really appreciate if some1 could try to play these two *60fps* sbs videos on the w1070.
> 
> 
> Make sure you use 1080i as output resolution. (you could also try 720p output in a second test)
> 
> 
> Here are the Files:
> 
> 
> LG 3D Demo 1080p Half-SBS AC3_60fps.mkv (208.1 MB)
> https://mega.co.nz/#!ZQFXRApD!UKOYd3uj9HCj2oYqGr_Gr0Rt-s0Q36gmjT7cOETaous
> 
> 
> AND
> 
> 
> LG 3D Demo 720p Half-SBS AC3_60fps.mkv (103.2 MB)
> https://mega.co.nz/#!xAEiyaxK!CN0ewXyiT2fbqN347aWGWXOXV9A455J9x58H9J-RWYo
> 
> 
> Will be really appreciated.



Some1 is trying ?


----------



## digitalsleep

acidman, what do you want them played on? a pc or bluray player, if PC what software / video card? I don't have any glasses yet, my D3 are backordered but I should have a working pair by friday.


----------



## acidmanvl

On the PC, I'm a bit newb right now about playing 3d content(I'm not sure if we can just display sbs content on the hdmi scrren, if that is gonna be detected as 3d by the PJ) anyway any directshow player would be great that mean mpc-hq, stereoscopic player, pot-player etc. Any video card I guess there is no difference.


----------



## digitalsleep

Reason I ask is players like stereoscopic / nvidia 3d vision player will input sbs and output frame packed over hdmi (but at 24fps). I switched advanced monitor settings to 1920x1080 30hz interlaced (1080i60 shows on the PJ) and I was able to engage 3D in SBS mode, no glasses as I mentioned but I could see both images overlaid with the red DLP Link flashes, I can check again by Friday when I get the glasses if you like, but I'm sure it will work.


----------



## accordex

I have tried all kinds of 3d so far .... no glasses... don't want to get into that right now except BUY FROM AMAZON NOT EBAY....

Anyways, from what I have tested so far here is the deal.


Playing a 1080p sbs mkv sample via windows media player,xbmc ect... will not work until you either set your pc output to 1080i or turn your receivers video convert on then simply, again set it to 1080i ,in which case it's a simple remote click, to allow sbs without having to change your pc settings.


Over under will work but the receiver(my pioneer 1021) does not have fps options so you have to put your htpc into 1080p 24hz mode...for some reason in this mode playing an ou mkv, the pj will actually allow you to hit the 3d button and select either top/bottom AND frame packing and either one seems to be putting out a 3d image...


Keep in mind I do not have glasses. Yet...


Now, using power DVD ultra and im sure other software, you simply leave your htpc, on 1080p 60hz , play the video, be it sbs or over under, and click the 3d button and the pj will blank out, find source come back on with info of 1080p 24hz 3D on using frame packing...


That's my input so far not having glasses... hope it helps...


I do have a question for those of you with glasses tho : )

When I play a 3d movie via media player it looks nice and bright and colorful... as soon as I hit the 3d button and select the mode it begins to flash the picture producing a rainbow flash for a few seconds and finaly settles producing a 3d pic...leaving the colors dull and brightness low... is this normal and will look better with the glasses?

Got mine from va and seem to be the only one with 1.03 from them...everyone else got 1.04 ...not sure if that's the issue... those of you that have glasses, could you leave them off and play a video and turn on 3d and let me know if you see the weird rainbow flashing till it sets into 3d? I would appreciate it...


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *accordex*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2100#post_22934148
> 
> 
> I have tried all kinds of 3d so far .... no glasses... don't want to get into that right now except BUY FROM AMAZON NOT EBAY....
> 
> Anyways, from what I have tested so far here is the deal.
> 
> 
> Playing a 1080p sbs mkv sample via windows media player,xbmc ect... will not work until you either set your pc output to 1080i or turn your receivers video convert on then simply, again set it to 1080i ,in which case it's a simple remote click, to allow sbs without having to change your pc settings.
> 
> 
> Over under will work but the receiver(my pioneer 1021) does not have fps options so you have to put your htpc into 1080p 24hz mode...for some reason in this mode playing an ou mkv, the pj will actually allow you to hit the 3d button and select either top/bottom AND frame packing and either one seems to be putting out a 3d image...
> 
> 
> Keep in mind I do not have glasses. Yet...
> 
> 
> Now, using power DVD ultra and im sure other software, you simply leave your htpc, on 1080p 60hz , play the video, be it sbs or over under, and click the 3d button and the pj will blank out, find source come back on with info of 1080p 24hz 3D on using frame packing...
> 
> 
> That's my input so far not having glasses... hope it helps...
> 
> 
> I do have a question for those of you with glasses tho : )
> 
> When I play a 3d movie via media player it looks nice and bright and colorful... as soon as I hit the 3d button and select the mode it begins to flash the picture producing a rainbow flash for a few seconds and finaly settles producing a 3d pic...leaving the colors dull and brightness low... is this normal and will look better with the glasses?
> 
> Got mine from va and seem to be the only one with 1.03 from them...everyone else got 1.04 ...not sure if that's the issue... those of you that have glasses, could you leave them off and play a video and turn on 3d and let me know if you see the weird rainbow flashing till it sets into 3d? I would appreciate it...



I also have the rainbow flash but the picture does settle down and the 3d is normal. I thing it might be a switching thing. When I checked the menu it states 3D FP and the lamp is set to normal instead of Smart Eco which I use for 2D.


----------



## Deadpool66

Mine should be arriving today!


----------



## reybie

Sheesh, I forgot Amazon started collecting tax in AZ effective 2/1 :/


----------



## Solarbeat

Ordered mine on 2/4 from VA... still waiting for it to ship...


----------



## dbox1080p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reybie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2100#post_22934878
> 
> 
> Sheesh, I forgot Amazon started collecting tax in AZ effective 2/1 :/


Yep they do that here in ND and it sucks big time so thats why I got mine from VA. My 1070 arrives today with the 1.4 firmware and 6 pairs of 3D glasses so I have taken the day off. I have been saving my pleasure of watching resident evil in 3D for this pj, congrats to everyone here on the thread that also has the 1070 arriving today


----------



## FifteenElbows

Got my projector setup temporarily and finally fired it up last night with some amazing results. I couldn't be happier and just had this s***-eating grin on my face the whole time I was playing Battlefield 3. And this is projected on an off white wall with no calibration and settings right out of the box, save for setting it to Smart-Eco mode! The pictures are taken on an iphone 5 camera. I couldn't be happier with my first projector so far and can't wait to get this thing mounted and get a screen to go with it!


Here are a couple pictures. I am sitting 10 feet from the wall and the wall it is projected on is also 10 feet wide. A 120" image:

http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/1920/img1995r.jpg 
http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/5603/img1994kb.jpg


----------



## jbpj

That's impressive Elbows..enjoy!


----------



## PerryH




> Quote:
> Have any recent buyers of the W1070 from Amazon confirmed that they are receiving units with the updated 1.04 firmware? Thanks.



I just received mine - ordered from Amazon 2 days ago. Firmware version 1.04.


----------



## dbox1080p

Hey elbows, was that BF3 taken from a console or pc. Looks great my friend and glad your loving it


----------



## FifteenElbows




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbox1080p*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2130#post_22935622
> 
> 
> Hey elbows, was that BF3 taken from a console or pc. Looks great my friend and glad your loving it



That was taken from my Xbox 360.


----------



## Vanderloop

Nice GB Packers blanket! I can't wait for mine to show up on Tuesday.


----------



## FifteenElbows

And one more thing I should note. I could not sense a single bit of input lag! Seems to be a great pj for gaming as well.


----------



## FifteenElbows




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vanderloop*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2130#post_22935678
> 
> 
> Nice GB Packers blanket! I can't wait for mine to show up on Tuesday.


Right on! Go Pack!


----------



## PerryH

I just threw the test pattern on a wall and walked over to check it out up close.


Anyone else seeing green to the left of the vertical white lines and purple to the right? Green to the top of the horizontal white lines and purple to the bottom?


Since this is a DLP, it's not a convergence issue. So, I'm presuming this is due to the lens/optics (chromatic aberration, et al.?)


It's really not a big deal. You have to be right on top of it to notice. I have DSLR lenses that cost more than this projector and do worse. I was just wondering if my unit was consistent with everyone else's.


----------



## FifteenElbows




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerryH*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2130#post_22935744
> 
> 
> I just threw the test pattern on a wall and walked over to check it out up close.
> 
> 
> Anyone else seeing green to the left of the vertical white lines and purple to the right? Green to the top of the horizontal white lines and purple to the bottom?
> 
> 
> Since this is a DLP, it's not a convergence issue. So, I'm presuming this is due to the lens/optics (chromatic aberration, et al.?)
> 
> 
> It's really not a big deal. You have to be right on top of it to notice. I have DSLR lenses that cost more than this projector and do worse. I was just wondering if my unit was consistent with everyone else's.



Ill look when I get home today and let you know.


----------



## andyVE

Man...have one on order since 7/1 and again got a message it is delayed (europe).

New date is 28/2. :'(


This will be my first projector and am eager to see the result. Already installed an electric 1,2 gain 86" screen since I had time on hand (not much space left for a larger one)


Small question though...with no lens shift it is already diplaying the image 10% above the projector (table mount), and you can shift it another 10% higher (height of the image) right?

That is how I understood it at least?


Good thing that when it arrives it will already include a couple of 3D glasses (ordered at the same time).


Andy


----------



## utee05

Dang this projector and for this price is really tempting me. I had been holding out on getting a projector but with the good reviews people have been mentioning are getting me to close to pulling the trigger.



The one plus side is the screen size that you can get with a short throw length is very helpful. I am looking at a 110' screen and would like to ceiling mount this projector. My room is 15' long and 17' wide with 9' ceiling height.


Also those are some nice pics. Hopefully I will join the club.


----------



## elmermccurdy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerryH*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2130#post_22935744
> 
> 
> I just threw the test pattern on a wall and walked over to check it out up close.
> 
> 
> Anyone else seeing green to the left of the vertical white lines and purple to the right? Green to the top of the horizontal white lines and purple to the bottom?
> 
> 
> Since this is a DLP, it's not a convergence issue. So, I'm presuming this is due to the lens/optics (chromatic aberration, et al.?)
> 
> 
> It's really not a big deal. You have to be right on top of it to notice. I have DSLR lenses that cost more than this projector and do worse. I was just wondering if my unit was consistent with everyone else's.



Yep, that's pretty consistent with other people's (and my) reports. I put it down to chromatic aberration in the lens, which should be expected at this price point. It's not enough to affect my enjoyment, since at the distance that's necessary to perceive it you'd be seeing other artifacts (e.g., individual pixels) anyway.


----------



## dbox1080p

Got my from fedex via visual apex, the projector is too cold to turn on. No double boxing with these guys as they sent just the benq box


Edit: Sainsonic glasses just got here, man these things are not very comfortable like the epson glasses but better than the sony playstation ones


----------



## Samfield




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerryH*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2130#post_22935596
> 
> 
> I just received mine - ordered from Amazon 2 days ago. Firmware version 1.04.



Thanks for the reply PerryH, that's certainly good news.


----------



## Solarbeat

Received mine from VA - ordered on 2/4. Haven't had a chance to turn it on to verify firmware yet, but they guaranteed 1.04.


Anybody have a recommendation for 3d glasses that work with this pj that will fit over normal (prescription) glasses?


----------



## PerryH

I finished my first tinker session with it. For the price there is definitely nothing to complain about. It seems the primary worthwhile advantage to paying more is getting deeper blacks.


My only (tiny) gripe is that I wish it had horizontal keystone correction. I knew it didn't have that when I bought it, but it just seems like that's a relatively easy to implement software function. I certainly wouldn't use keystone correction in a permanent/theater install, but this thing is so small/light that I may start taking it with me on road trips. Being able to shoot on a wall diagonally would make it much more versatile in that role.


The vertical lens shift doesn't get you much. I would say it is best reserved for fine tuning accidental offsets between the screen and mounted projector heights.


This is my first DLP, and I could force myself to see the infamous rainbows, but I really had to try hard to make that happen. E.g., I put up the brightness calibration pattern from the WOW Blu-ray, focused on the left white bar on the black background and then dropped my gaze down to focus on something below the screen. I could very briefly see red, green, and blue ghosts of the bar in my peripheral vision as my eyes were moving. That was very minor and I didn't notice anything at all playing actual video.


----------



## dbox1080p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Solarbeat*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2130#post_22936703
> 
> 
> Received mine from VA - ordered on 2/4. Haven't had a chance to turn it on to verify firmware yet, but they guaranteed 1.04.
> 
> 
> Anybody have a recommendation for 3d glasses that work with this pj that will fit over normal (prescription) glasses?



I just bought a load of these and got them today, they do fit over my prescription glasses nicely http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0085JBI6S/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00


----------



## jbpj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Solarbeat*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2130#post_22936703
> 
> 
> Received mine from VA - ordered on 2/4. Haven't had a chance to turn it on to verify firmware yet, but they guaranteed 1.04.
> 
> 
> Anybody have a recommendation for 3d glasses that work with this pj that will fit over normal (prescription) glasses?



There's a good thread here, http://www.avsforum.com/forum/newestpost/1448720 , about glasses. Not sure about fitting over your glasses though.


----------



## acidmanvl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digitalsleep*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2100#post_22933708
> 
> 
> Reason I ask is players like stereoscopic / nvidia 3d vision player will input sbs and output frame packed over hdmi (but at 24fps). I switched advanced monitor settings to 1920x1080 30hz interlaced (1080i60 shows on the PJ) and I was able to engage 3D in SBS mode, no glasses as I mentioned but I could see both images overlaid with the red DLP Link flashes, I can check again by Friday when I get the glasses if you like, but I'm sure it will work.



Awesome !


Thx man, very appreciated.


----------



## accordex

Hi guys. I've had the projector a week or so and initially my mount set it 5" from the ceiling. My screen is about 6-8" down, and about a foot off the ground. I am getting a bad focus, say, windows desktop...the clock on the bottom right will be clear and the top left/center is a bit blurry. I though maybe it wasn't mounted low enough, so I received an extension to put it 10" down. I was thinking at 5" the keystone was at -3, the 10" would help bring that down. It did nothing. Still have to have it -3... Do I need to un mount it from the ceiling and move it left/right? I have tried and tried to put my dimensions into the benq calculator, but everytime I set one area and go to set another, it throws something into negative red. Do I need a drastic drop from the ceiling to almost put it to the center of the screen to get the keystone to 0? I also tried lenshift all the way up, bend the pj up/down, lenshift all the way down...nothing works...keystone has to be at -3 no matter what.


----------



## digitalsleep

3dtv corp glasses came today, I could see a bit of flicker in the corners but the picture looked sexy watching Hugo and Prometheus, I also fired up Assassins Creed and Dead Space 2 over 3dtv play, very happy, worked fine with rear projection. I should have D3 to compare soon ...I will try the SBS 1080i60 again with them tomorrow, had plans tonight... saw almost no crosstalk, which made me happy


----------



## elmermccurdy

Woohoo! My replacement came in today -- hardware revision 1.03, firmware 1.04. Fan runs like it should, and the HDMI cable seats a lot better. Only trouble so far is minor -- the cover to the lens-shift is quite loose, and doesn't "click" when closed, so it will slide back when the projector is tilted. No biggie, certainly not enough to send the projector back. The picture is AMAZING for the price. Glad I pulled the trigger on this one.


----------



## rgtaa

Since this PJ only comes with one year warranty, what do you suggest , getting a 3 year extension from benq, or square trades or BB. Or not getting any extended coverage?


----------



## dbox1080p

Just got done watching resident evil in 3D and as an epson 5010 owner I can say that the benq was way better. The epson 5010 and my jvc x30 has a punchy contrast but the benq has a smoother frame rate thats flicker free. Out of the box settings with the epson make the 3D more accurate. I hope I can find a way to dial in color in 3d on the benq as it really needs it. Pop out effect in Under the sea bluray was so solid and sharp with amazing clarity because of the zreo ghosting


----------



## Singh007

I am having a problem with a remote conflict with this PJ and my monoprice HDMI switcher. Whenever I hit the menu button on my PJ remote, it changes the input on my monoprice switch. Any idea how I can combat this? I have tried a harmony remote, and it does the same thing.


----------



## sri072

I am new here and to projector stuff.

I've been following this thread since the beginning and finally took the plunge and ordered this.


I was considering a shelf mount, but I realized the projector has to be inverted if it is to be placed above the projector screen.

So I was wondering if the projector will stay steady and straight or it will be tilted to a side when placed on a shelf.

Would it be a better idea to wall mount this? If so, could you suggest some wall mounts that would work with this

Ceiling mount is not possible in my room with the false ceiling and some other reasons.


Appreciate any help, thanks.


----------



## ambiguousphoton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2100#post_22931819
> 
> 
> Ahh, what the heck....
> 
> 
> Just placed an order with Amazon for $899.
> 
> 
> Should get it by Friday with 2-day Prime shipping. Looks like they'll also include a $50 giftcard (Prime members with Amazon card).



That sounds amazing! Could you please provide a link to that purchase? I can only find the short throw version and at $899 I really want to scoop that deal up! Are you in the USA?

Thanks!


EDIT: Sorry false alarm here it is! It is strange that the w1070 doesn't show up normally in the amazon search.
http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-W1070-Theater-Projector-Silver/dp/B00A2T6X0K


----------



## empinball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Singh007*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2130#post_22938213
> 
> 
> I am having a problem with a remote conflict with this PJ and my monoprice HDMI switcher. Whenever I hit the menu button on my PJ remote, it changes the input on my monoprice switch. Any idea how I can combat this? I have tried a harmony remote, and it does the same thing.



Had the same thing happen last night on a 4X2 matrix switcher i got from Monoprice. What's weird is that I've had the projector and matrix for a week and last night was the first time it happened.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgtaa*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2130#post_22937992
> 
> 
> Since this PJ only comes with one year warranty, what do you suggest , getting a 3 year extension from benq, or square trades or BB. Or not getting any extended coverage?




People will have differing opinions on this, but I've seen too much info on this that would suggest that extended warranties are almost never worth it.


If something goes wrong with a device, it is usually within the first year of it's life. If it makes it past that, it's almost always fine.


All you need to know is that people that sell extended warranties make a killing on them, because the over, over, overwhelming majority of things that people buy extended warranties on, never need servicing. Big box stores care more about selling you a warranty than just about anything else.


I don't buy them, and have only actually been in need of it once in my life. You might say that makes the case for them, but I've owned an s-load of gear in my time, and all the money I saved by never buying an extended warranty dwarfs the one time I needed it by epic proportions. I think that would be most people's experience unless they are mistreating their electronics in some way.


My $0.02.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2130#post_22938867
> 
> 
> People will have differing opinions on this, but I've seen too much info on this that would suggest that extended warranties are almost never worth it.
> 
> 
> If something goes wrong with a device, it is usually within the first year of it's life. If it makes it past that, it's almost always fine.
> 
> 
> All you need to know is that people that sell extended warranties make a killing on them, because the over, over, overwhelming majority of things that people buy extended warranties on, never need servicing. Big box stores care more about selling you a warranty than just about anything else.
> 
> 
> I don't buy them, and have only actually been in need of it once in my life. You might say that makes the case for them, but I've owned an s-load of gear in my time, and all the money I saved by never buying an extended warranty dwareves the one time I needed it by epic proportions. I think that would be most people's experience unless they are mistreating their electronics in some way.
> 
> 
> My $0.02.





Put it on an AmEx or Discover card, and you'll automatically get an additional 1 year warranty.


I never purchase extended warranty myself. Not on electronics, not on appliances. If something is to break, it's likely going break within the year, or even the first month or so of usage.


----------



## smokarz

Look at what the FedEx man just brought on this stormy Northeast day.


Manufacture date of Jan 2013, Hardware Rev 1.03. Likely FW version 1.04 (I have to fire this up to confirm).


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2160#post_22939262
> 
> 
> Look at what the FedEx man just brought on this stormy Northeast day.
> 
> 
> Manufacture date of Jan 2013, Hardware Rev 1.03. Likely FW version 1.04 (I have to fire this up to confirm).



Very Nice!


I was thinking really hard about ordering for Saturday delivery since I'll likely be in doors all weekend, but with the weather, they probably won't deliver it by tomorrow anyway










I'd also like to have my screen situation squared away. Thinking about an Elite, but very tempted to get a Da-Lite HP screen. Thing that's holding me back is the screen costs more than the Projector










Still have time to pull the trigger thanks to Amazon Prime. Decisions, decisions lol.


Looks like you have a great weekend ahead of you. Enjoy!


----------



## smokarz

And here's the $50 Giftcard promotion that Amazon is currently running.


So you essentially getting this projector for $850.


Coderguy, where you at?




 


amazon_giftcard2.JPG 150k .JPG file


----------



## Ted99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerryH*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2130#post_22935744
> 
> 
> I just threw the test pattern on a wall and walked over to check it out up close.
> 
> 
> Anyone else seeing green to the left of the vertical white lines and purple to the right? Green to the top of the horizontal white lines and purple to the bottom?
> 
> 
> Since this is a DLP, it's not a convergence issue. So, I'm presuming this is due to the lens/optics (chromatic aberration, et al.?)
> 
> 
> It's really not a big deal. You have to be right on top of it to notice. I have DSLR lenses that cost more than this projector and do worse. I was just wondering if my unit was consistent with everyone else's.



Yes


----------



## Ted99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sri072*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2130#post_22938369
> 
> 
> I am new here and to projector stuff.
> 
> I've been following this thread since the beginning and finally took the plunge and ordered this.
> 
> 
> I was considering a shelf mount, but I realized the projector has to be inverted if it is to be placed above the projector screen.
> 
> So I was wondering if the projector will stay steady and straight or it will be tilted to a side when placed on a shelf.
> 
> Would it be a better idea to wall mount this? If so, could you suggest some wall mounts that would work with this
> 
> Ceiling mount is not possible in my room with the false ceiling and some other reasons.
> 
> 
> Appreciate any help, thanks.



I have a similar mounting issue and ended up mounting upside down from a board extended from the shelf of a bookcase at the rear of the room. Tried it first on the underside of the shelf, but had to extend the PJ about a foot to get the projected size of the picture small enough to fit on a 48 x 87 screen on the opposite wall. The PJ has an adjustable foot for the front and one for the rear, so it's easy to properly level the PJ.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2160#post_22939297
> 
> 
> Very Nice!
> 
> 
> I was thinking really hard about ordering for Saturday delivery since I'll likely be in doors all weekend, but with the weather, they probably won't deliver it by tomorrow anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also like to have my screen situation squared away. Thinking about an Elite, but very tempted to get a Da-Lite HP screen. Thing that's holding me back is the screen costs more than the Projector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have time to pull the trigger thanks to Amazon Prime. Decisions, decisions lol.
> 
> 
> Looks like you have a great weekend ahead of you. Enjoy!





Do it. Do It. Just Do it!


----------



## dbox1080p

I cant believe how sharp this projector is for the price. I put my darbee dvp into the mix and in 3D it really makes it look like the most awesome 2d image I have ever seen. One thing that made me sell my epson 5010 was the blurring on fast motion in 3D as it was soft and got separated so it really never felt like real 3D. I was hesitant at first when buying as it did not have frame interpolation and worried me that I would not get the full 3d experiance. This is not the case and now I am even thinking that maybe FI would take away from the natural 3D experience I got when watching the 1070


On the cod fish in under the sea the detail was staggering because of the dlp ghost free image and the smoothness. One thing I get from the 3d now is that its all one depth, on the epson 5010 I felt like there was layers to the 3D image that likens that of a childrens pop up book that just gave you a few layers of an image to make it 3d. On resident evil corridors and far out panning scenes just stretched the image to an infinity I have never experienced before. I was happy with the brightness and I cannot wait to start watching more 3D movies. I had a concern about Kraine saying something about it not popping as mutch but as an optoma gt750, jvc x30 and previous epson 5010 owner I have no idea of what he is talking about so squash that rumor. The jvc has the best native contrast so it should in theory pop out more than the 1070 but I never found this to be true


For sure this has to be the best bargain out there and in 3D with glasses on you wont think of it as only 10,000:1 contrast youl think of it as clean and sharp with great power in the punchy image. Any one on the fence here should get over it and do your self a favor and just plonk down the beer money for this modest price tag of $899


----------



## Deadpool66

Set mine up yesterday and the picture was much better than my HD65 even more so with the lights on.




Are there any glasses that work from Bestbuy or Microcenter I want to test the 3D tonight.


----------



## tradewinds




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbox1080p*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2160#post_22939573
> 
> 
> I cant believe how sharp this projector is for the price. I put my darbee dvp into the mix and in 3D it really makes it look like the most awesome 2d image I have ever seen. One thing that made me sell my epson 5010 was the blurring on fast motion in 3D as it was soft and got separated so it really never felt like real 3D. I was hesitant at first when buying as it did not have frame interpolation and worried me that I would not get the full 3d experiance. This is not the case and now I am even thinking that maybe FI would take away from the natural 3D experience I got when watching the 1070
> 
> 
> On the cod fish in under the sea the detail was staggering because of the dlp ghost free image and the smoothness. One thing I get from the 3d now is that its all one depth, on the epson 5010 I felt like there was layers to the 3D image that likens that of a childrens pop up book that just gave you a few layers of an image to make it 3d. On resident evil corridors and far out panning scenes just stretched the image to an infinity I have never experienced before. I was happy with the brightness and I cannot wait to start watching more 3D movies. I had a concern about Kraine saying something about it not popping as mutch but as an optoma gt750, jvc x30 and previous epson 5010 owner I have no idea of what he is talking about so squash that rumor. The jvc has the best native contrast so it should in theory pop out more than the 1070 but I never found this to be true
> 
> 
> For sure this has to be the best bargain out there and in 3D with glasses on you wont think of it as only 10,000:1 contrast youl think of it as clean and sharp with great power in the punchy image. Any one on the fence here should get over it and do your self a favor and just plonk down the beer money for this modest price tag of $899



You guys are making my mouth water. I am beginning to think what the hell and bore a hole into my star ceiling and put this baby up. Damn throw distance or else I would have it by now.


----------



## mastermaybe

^ ditto, every time I come back to this damn thing I think about how ridiculous (and subject to an accident) it would be hanging from the 7 foot ceiling in my living room. Oh, if only the zoom had a slightly bigger gas tank!


Still, very happy for everyone picking this up!











Anyone using this using this at or near max zoom? I cannot go any bigger than 90" and it's (the benq calculator) is telling me 9' 10" which is getting very near doable.


thanks


James


----------



## sxyzo

I have been 3d gaming on ps3 and xbox and loving it. I am now ready to purchase a gaming pc. Can someone who is 3d gaming on a pc let me know what set-up you are using. I have the true depth glasses. Thank you.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2160#post_22939531
> 
> 
> Do it. Do It. Just Do it!




And just like that... I'm not ordering lol.


Amazon just raised the price to $999.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A2T6X0K/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2160#post_22939297
> 
> 
> Very Nice!
> 
> 
> I was thinking really hard about ordering for Saturday delivery since I'll likely be in doors all weekend, but with the weather, they probably won't deliver it by tomorrow anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also like to have my screen situation squared away. Thinking about an Elite, but very tempted to get a Da-Lite HP screen. Thing that's holding me back is the screen costs more than the Projector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have time to pull the trigger thanks to Amazon Prime. Decisions, decisions lol.
> 
> 
> Looks like you have a great weekend ahead of you. Enjoy!


I have a Elite 150" CineWhite screen and it cost more than the Benq. Its very nice...unfortunately, I have some hot spotting issues I have to address via the warranty. From what I've read...the HP Da-lite screens have little to NO hot spotting! If I had the cash I would have gotten the HP Da-Lite screen!


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2160#post_22939870
> 
> 
> And just like that... I'm not ordering lol.
> 
> 
> Amazon just raised the price to $999.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A2T6X0K/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER





I guess they knew the AVS folks were coming. lol


----------



## mekret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sxyzo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2160#post_22939764
> 
> 
> I have been 3d gaming on ps3 and xbox and loving it. I am now ready to purchase a gaming pc. Can someone who is 3d gaming on a pc let me know what set-up you are using. I have the true depth glasses. Thank you.



Almost 800 hours including some 3D PC gaming. What exactly would you like to know? My video card is Nvidia.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2160#post_22939878
> 
> 
> I have a Elite 150" CineWhite screen and it cost more than the Benq. Its very nice...unfortunately, I have some hot spotting issues I have to address via the warranty. From what I've read...the HP Da-lite screens have little to NO hot spotting! If I had the cash I would have gotten the HP Da-Lite screen!





Where do you buy da-lite screens? i am curious about their prices.


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2160#post_22939962
> 
> 
> Where do you buy da-lite screens? i am curious about their prices.


I'm sure you can order directly from their site, but I've also seen them sold on the sponsored websites (visualapex and projector people)as well.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2160#post_22939962
> 
> 
> Where do you buy da-lite screens? i am curious about their prices.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2160#post_22939986
> 
> 
> I'm sure you can order directly from their site, but I've also seen them sold on the sponsored websites (visualapex and projector people)as well.




I've been shopping for them at various sites. VA and PJ People have them, but they are more expensive. Forget the name of the place I saw it the cheapest, but even that was expensive.


I was looking for a fixed frame HCHP screen and the cheapest I found for a 106" diagonal was $900. VA had it for like $1100 IIRC.


I don't mind paying for the material as that's the main attraction, but when you buy a Da-Lite screen, it comes in different configs, so you buy the frame, the screen, and then the treatment separately. Because it's broken down that way you can see the costs of each. Again, I don't mind that the screen and treatment are at a premium, because that's what you pay for, but their frames, WITHOUT the velvet coating I might add, cost more than an entire Elite screen, frame and all. Double in fact.


Screen material better than the Elite? I buy that 1000%. Da-Lite's frame being being double the total cost of an Elite screen almost? I don't buy that at all.


Still will probably get one though lol. Just gonna keep searching to see if I can find cheaper.


----------



## sxyzo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2160#post_22939958
> 
> 
> Almost 800 hours including some 3D PC gaming. What exactly would you like to know? My video card is Nvidia.[/quote
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2160#post_22939958
> 
> 
> Almost 800 hours including some 3D PC gaming. What exactly would you like to know? My video card is Nvidia.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for responding. Can i use any 3d nvidia card and will it play 3d bluray/ 3d games?
Click to expand...


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sri072*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2130#post_22938369
> 
> 
> I am new here and to projector stuff.
> 
> I've been following this thread since the beginning and finally took the plunge and ordered this.
> 
> 
> I was considering a shelf mount, but I realized the projector has to be inverted if it is to be placed above the projector screen.
> 
> So I was wondering if the projector will stay steady and straight or it will be tilted to a side when placed on a shelf.
> 
> Would it be a better idea to wall mount this? If so, could you suggest some wall mounts that would work with this
> 
> Ceiling mount is not possible in my room with the false ceiling and some other reasons.
> 
> 
> Appreciate any help, thanks.



I have had a few projectors over the years in one room with a rear shelf. Projecting from the BenQ inverted on a shelf works great. The BenQ has only one major challenge in this dept. that i had to work around (easy fix). The focus and zoom levers are well recessed into the unit - more than with other projector models. This makes accessing them difficult when the unit is on its back. What worked PERFECTLY for me is buying eight hockey pucks and taping four pairs of two together (taping together makes a height of approx. 2" high). These "legs" are stable - and they give enough height for you to get fingers into the focus / zoom controls.


If you are projecting to a dedicated screen you will likely have to be really high on a shelf. But, if you are simply projecting to a white wall where you don't have an exact image height you need to target , you will still need to use the vertical lens shift and set it all the way to the lowest position (which is really the highest when the unit is upside-down). This control will be nearly impossible to access - so do this before flipping your projector on its back.


Projecting from a shelf this way is working great for me. I don't have any issues with needing to employ any keystone adjustment.


Hope this helps.


Ian


----------



## sri072




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2160#post_22940298
> 
> 
> I have had a few projectors over the years in one room with a rear shelf. Projecting from the BenQ inverted on a shelf works great. The BenQ has only one major challenge in this dept. that i had to work around (easy fix). The focus and zoom levers are well recessed into the unit - more than with other projector models. This makes accessing them difficult when the unit is on its back. What worked PERFECTLY for me is buying eight hockey pucks and taping four pairs of two together (taping together makes a height of approx. 2" high). These "legs" are stable - and they give enough height for you to get fingers into the focus / zoom controls.
> 
> 
> If you are projecting to a dedicated screen you will likely have to be really high on a shelf. But, if you are simply projecting to a white wall where you don't have an exact image height you need to target , you will still need to use the vertical lens shift and set it all the way to the lowest position (which is really the highest when the unit is upside-down). This control will be nearly impossible to access - so do this before flipping your projector on its back.
> 
> 
> Projecting from a shelf this way is working great for me. I don't have any issues with needing to employ any keystone adjustment.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Ian



As this is my first projector and I still have to buy a screen, I can install it accordingly after placing the projector in the shelf and adjusting the image. So, I should be fine the hockey puck legs







. Thanks for the suggestion.

I also came across this on amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Projector-Ceiling-17-3-Inch-Adjustable-Extension/dp/B00155RH28/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top 

or
http://www.amazon.com/Projector-Ceiling-12-8IN-17-3IN-Adjustable-Extension/dp/B00155RH2I/ref=pd_cp_e_1 

Would this work with w1070?


----------



## Nightingale




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2160#post_22939870
> 
> 
> And just like that... I'm not ordering lol.
> 
> 
> Amazon just raised the price to $999.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A2T6X0K/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER



BLAST! I was just going to order too....


----------



## tradewinds

no worries....Amazon pricing is very dynamic and it will hit that price again. Just use a site like camelcamelcamel to put an alert on it.


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sri072*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2160#post_22940432
> 
> 
> As this is my first projector and I still have to buy a screen, I can install it accordingly after placing the projector in the shelf and adjusting the image. So, I should be fine the hockey puck legs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> I also came across this on amazon
> http://www.amazon.com/Projector-Ceiling-17-3-Inch-Adjustable-Extension/dp/B00155RH28/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
> 
> or
> http://www.amazon.com/Projector-Ceiling-12-8IN-17-3IN-Adjustable-Extension/dp/B00155RH2I/ref=pd_cp_e_1
> 
> Would this work with w1070?



Yup, the hockey puck legs have been a perfect solution. I can't offer any thoughts on the ceiling mounts with adjustable extensions . . . others here can, I'm sure. I already have a high series of shelves in the room the W1070 is projecting in . . . and the projector "on pucks" couldn't work better. If, however, you don't currently have a high shelve(s) where you need them - I'd go with the ceiling mount. Both roads will get you there in style with this projector.


Ian


----------



## digitalsleep

Get a good Nvidia card if you want to play PC games in 3D, not a cheap model. You need a higher end card, because you're basically rendering 2x the images and it takes more ram and GPU power to do that at a decent framerate. I'm using a GTX 570 HD card. The projector is officially supported by 3DTV Play (you have to pay for a license, but you can get a trial for 15 days). It's way better than using the alternatives such as Tridef (which also cost $$) in terms of performance. Also with Nvidia you can patch some games that don't look right, look up Helix Mod. I'm running HDMI to projector from the 570 and optical from my soundcard to my receiver, which isn't HDMI 1.4a compliant. Everything runs and looks great.


I got a pair of the 3DTV corp glasses that do 144hz and they work, so happy! I played Dead Space 2 and watched Tron Legacy and saw no crosstalk on either (both have constant bright light in dark scenes and were considerably unpleasant on my 3D monitor). I'm so happy with this projector! Also I got a free calibration disc and dust cover in the mail from Visual Apex. The calibration disc helped me get an amazing picture.


----------



## elmermccurdy

Anyone else having a problem with the door over the lens-shift being too loose to stay closed? A minor thing, given the amazing picture, but mildly annoying. I'm trying to figure out an elegant (read: no tape) way to fix it.


----------



## Peter Andreus

I would like to ask for some functionality. As i see in manual, 3D SBS should be able to switch on when i send Full HD 50/60H signal to projector. But when i set this resolution on my pc, projector does not offer me this options. But when i set 1920*1080 at 25Hz resolution, projector start flickering and than stabilize image. He shows that he has 1920*1080 at 60Hz resolution and 3D SBS is now available.


Its my first projector, and i dont know if its normal behavior and if that flickering as projector detect signal is normal or not. Can someone tell me more about this?

Thanks in advice


----------



## sri072




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Peter Andreus*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2160#post_22941225
> 
> 
> I would like to ask for some functionality. As i see in manual, 3D SBS should be able to switch on when i send Full HD 50/60H signal to projector. But when i set this resolution on my pc, projector does not offer me this options. But when i set 1920*1080 at 25Hz resolution, projector start flickering and than stabilize image. He shows that he has 1920*1080 at 60Hz resolution and 3D SBS is now available.
> 
> 
> Its my first projector, and i dont know if its normal behavior and if that flickering as projector detect signal is normal or not. Can someone tell me more about this?
> 
> Thanks in advice



according to the manual, the projector does not support 3d sbs at 1080p at any frame rate. only 1080/50i and 1080/60i.

It supports top/bottom and frame packed at 1080/24p


----------



## geezerpl

I few questions to a happy 1.04 owners...


1. Do you experience a very quiet high pitch noise when the 1070 is in standby ? It goes away after unplugging from mains...

2. What's your avg power down time / cycle ?

3. Do all your personalized menu settings remain when switching from 2D to 3D and vice versa ?


----------



## zapper

Well guys decided to join the crowd and will be pulling the trigger in 3 day's, hoping that they drop the price on the PJ since I also have to buy a 3D ready receiver, question I have have a 108P projector now is that the 1.3 hdmi cable or the 1.4???


Thanks


----------



## yyy484

I,m waiting Benq W1400


> Quote:
> BenQ W1070 innovations are fundamentally different:
> 
> 
> Availability of the frame interpolation (smooth motion in fast scenes)
> 
> 2 times more powerful built-in speakers
> 
> Big zoom and vertical lens shift
> 
> Presence in the model W1500 Wireless HDMI
> 
> Most importantly - the ability to display 3D with frequency 144Gts
> 
> 
> The latter function is known, so far, only in professional theatrical projectors. It completely eliminates the single-frame flicker, and for films made with the same high frequency, ideally reproduces smooth movement even in fast scenes.
> 
> 
> Projectors positioned as a budget, but from a technical point of view for the full "top-end" they lack only the functions simulated contrast, ie dynamic aperture of the lamp for dark scenes.


----------



## Bsims2719

Just fired up my new W1070. Wow... This thing is really good for the money. Here's the projectors I have had over the years.


Benq 6100, 6200

Optoma HD20

Optoma HD70

Benq PE7700

Panny pt200u

Epson 1080UB

Mits HC4000

Benq 710ST


This projector is the best so far and by far. Really dynamic and sharp image. Great black levels for the money. Excellent value you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Bsims2719




----------



## Solarbeat

Fired up my new W1070 from VA, and it was 1.04, as promised. It's just... beautiful.










Only problem is that the unit (fan, I'm guessing) seems to make a ticking noise, sort of like an old-timey reel to reel film projector. It's a charming noise, since it's uh - a projector, but it does get annoying after all. Does anyone else get this sort of fan noise?


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2160#post_22939262
> 
> 
> Look at what the FedEx man just brought on this stormy Northeast day.
> 
> 
> Manufacture date of Jan 2013, Hardware Rev 1.03. Likely FW version 1.04 (I have to fire this up to confirm).






Had some fun with my new toy last night. It is indeed FW 1.04, so I guess if you get them from Amazon, they're most likely to be FW 1.04.


A few quick observations, though they have been mentioned numerous times already on this thread.


1) Out of the box settings look exceptional (Smart Eco, Cinema, BC off)

2) The image is very bright and punchy. Colors are deep and rich

3) This projector really shine with animations such as Cars, Toy Story, etc. It really is like seeing the image through a window.

4) Sharpness and clarity is incredible. And yes, no more motion blur from LCD

5) I also watch the Dark Knight, and I can't complain about the blacks from this unit. It's very impressive, but then again I don't have a JVC to compare to. This projector does offer that cinema like experience. It's as close to watching the movie on my Pannie plasma.

6) I was not bother by the noise at all. I had this temporarily sitting on a table, and I am about 2ft behind it. Once the movie started, I didn't notice any noise coming from it.

7) No obvious light leak that I've notice so far. At least, I wasn't looking for it. If it was that bad, I am sure it would have stuck out like a sore thumb, but I was too immersed with the content on screen to either look for it or notice it.


I do have a batcave with dark color walls and slightly greyish green, so I guess that play a part with the black level. I am sure, I am missing something but that's for now. I'll try to post some screenshots tomorrow when I have time.


I believe my Epson 8100 will have to find a new home.


----------



## maintman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbox1080p*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2160#post_22939573
> 
> 
> I cant believe how sharp this projector is for the price. I put my darbee dvp into the mix and in 3D it really makes it look like the most awesome 2d image I have ever seen. One thing that made me sell my epson 5010 was the blurring on fast motion in 3D as it was soft and got separated so it really never felt like real 3D. I was hesitant at first when buying as it did not have frame interpolation and worried me that I would not get the full 3d experiance. This is not the case and now I am even thinking that maybe FI would take away from the natural 3D experience I got when watching the 1070
> 
> 
> On the cod fish in under the sea the detail was staggering because of the dlp ghost free image and the smoothness. One thing I get from the 3d now is that its all one depth, on the epson 5010 I felt like there was layers to the 3D image that likens that of a childrens pop up book that just gave you a few layers of an image to make it 3d. On resident evil corridors and far out panning scenes just stretched the image to an infinity I have never experienced before. I was happy with the brightness and I cannot wait to start watching more 3D movies. I had a concern about Kraine saying something about it not popping as mutch but as an optoma gt750, jvc x30 and previous epson 5010 owner I have no idea of what he is talking about so squash that rumor. The jvc has the best native contrast so it should in theory pop out more than the 1070 but I never found this to be true
> 
> 
> For sure this has to be the best bargain out there and in 3D with glasses on you wont think of it as only 10,000:1 contrast youl think of it as clean and sharp with great power in the punchy image. Any one on the fence here should get over it and do your self a favor and just plonk down the beer money for this modest price tag of $899



Great feedback! What glasses are you using?


Edit: My bad, I see from page 72 that you got the sainsonics.


----------



## sotogng

I have had mine for about a month now and it been left on Smart Eco and I have never noticed any popping. It is a great machine and all I need to do is try calibrating it but the pre loaded settings seem to be pretty good already.


----------



## jacobms1

Bought from Amazon earlier this week and it arrived last night. This is my first projector so I've done a ton of reading, but I do have one probably dumb question....what is the optimal installation regarding the zoom...my gut tells me the zoom should only be used if I have to compensate for placement issues but somewhere I thought I read that zooming in increased contrast or something??? What's recommended? Any other tips for a virgin?


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacobms1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2190#post_22942880
> 
> 
> Bought from Amazon earlier this week and it arrived last night. This is my first projector so I've done a ton of reading, but I do have one probably dumb question....what is the optimal installation regarding the zoom...my gut tells me the zoom should only be used if I have to compensate for placement issues but somewhere I thought I read that zooming in increased contrast or something??? What's recommended? Any other tips for a virgin?



Don't worry about using your zoom as needed. Your room will likely dictate where screen and projector are best suited. The only thing you might want to avoid is being fully at either end of the zoom - since extreme wide or tele is where the lens is likely more challenged with less-than-optimal optics. Having said this, my 5010 Epson - even when fully zoomed in can''t quite fill my screen (11' throw), so I have it fully zoomed all-the-way in since I wanted the image as big as possible. If you can, just keep the lens somewhere inside of the extremes . . . although I doubt that anyone would see any issue regardless of where the lens falls within the zoom range. I am impressed with the optics of the W1070 . . . much better than some more expensive projectors.


Zooming in spreads the light over a larger area, so the effect is that the blacks will seem darker. If I zoom out, the light is concentrated over a smaller projected area, making a brighter viewing area. With my Epson 5010, the zoom range is much greater than with the W1070 . . . so the smallest image I can throw on my screen from where the projector is placed will be way too bright - thus making the blacks appear much grayer than when zoomed in.


Hope this helps.


Ian


----------



## sojourner353

Hi all,


Got my W1070 on Friday and am sad to say I'm on Firmware 1.02 and what has led me here is googling how quiet my W1070 was and I didn't think it was normal to be so quiet, I didn't even think its fans were on but they were but were way too slow for my liking.


So I see some users report Firmware 1.04 corrects a fan issue, I am a bit lost on the whole updating procedure and with this thread at 74 pages its allot of reading, is this something I can update or do I have to send it away which I'm not keen on seen as I just got it.


Also with it at 1.02 has anyone had theirs overheat or burn out and does it have built in protection for this, is there a Change Log for their Firmwares? Cheers.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojourner353*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2190#post_22943578
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Got my W1070 on Friday and am sad to say I'm on Firmware 1.02 and what has led me here is googling how quiet my W1070 was and I didn't think it was normal to be so quiet, I didn't even think its fans were on but they were but were way too slow for my liking.
> 
> 
> So I see some users report Firmware 1.04 corrects a fan issue, I am a bit lost on the whole updating procedure and with this thread at 74 pages its allot of reading, is this something I can update or do I have to send it away which I'm not keen on seen as I just got it.
> 
> 
> Also with it at 1.02 has anyone had theirs overheat or burn out and does it have built in protection for this, is there a Change Log for their Firmwares? Cheers.




You should check to see that the fan stays on for at least 90 seconds after you shut the projector off. What lamp mode are you using. If you use high the fan should go faster and your will hear more noise. On smart eco the speed and noise should vary.


The update can only be done by sending the unit in to Benq.


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojourner353*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2190#post_22943578
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Got my W1070 on Friday and am sad to say I'm on Firmware 1.02 and what has led me here is googling how quiet my W1070 was and I didn't think it was normal to be so quiet, I didn't even think its fans were on but they were but were way too slow for my liking.
> 
> 
> So I see some users report Firmware 1.04 corrects a fan issue, I am a bit lost on the whole updating procedure and with this thread at 74 pages its allot of reading, is this something I can update or do I have to send it away which I'm not keen on seen as I just got it.
> 
> 
> Also with it at 1.02 has anyone had theirs overheat or burn out and does it have built in protection for this, is there a Change Log for their Firmwares? Cheers.



I've noticed that when running the fan with firmware v. 1.03 it would be quite quiet with SmartEco / Cinema settings used - and the would power down normally in about 90 seconds or so. I have 1.04 (different unit) and it also has a quiet fan and powers down pretty much as with 1.03.


I would look for a first sign of issues with the unit powering down unexpectedly due to overheating. If your fan is spinning and you have about 90 seconds or so on cool down, I think you likely are good with what you have. The fan doesn't spin (it would seem) all that fast - nor does it seem to move a lot of air. This is just part of the BenQ design.


If you change the lamp settings from lower to higher you should notice a change in fan speed (getting louder). If you don't hear the fan change up when using different lamp brightness settings, I would call BenQ, just to be on the safe side. They have good phone support for their projectors.


Ian


----------



## Mike777

Ordered last week from Projector People. They called and said it would be drop shipped directly from Benq. Still no tracking number or anything. The potential positive might be that it is the straight from the factory with the latest FW. Still kind of annoyed that it hasn't shipped. After all, they charged my card last week. Got everything almost ready to go. Haven't had a projector for a couple of years since I was unemployed and had to sell my Optima 720P HD70 (20?) That projector was OK, but I really want the higher resolution. Also the color processor of the Optima looks fake. The colors never looked true to me no matter how much I tweaked the dang thing. I am also greatly looking forward to the light dimming eco feature which should be awesome for darker movies. My 106" sceen is up and ready.


----------



## gonthorn

Can any owner take a measurement of how far the lens is recessed from the front of the unit?


I have a DIY anamorphic lens that I will be using, and am trying to gauge how close to the lens I can mount my anamorphic lens. From the pictures its hard to tell if its 1/2 an inch or more.


Thanks for any help!


Just need a couple more details finalized with my room / mounting and I will be ordering one of these !!


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gonthorn*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2190#post_22944089
> 
> 
> Can any owner take a measurement of how far the lens is recessed from the front of the unit?
> 
> 
> I have a DIY anamorphic lens that I will be using, and am trying to gauge how close to the lens I can mount my anamorphic lens. From the pictures its hard to tell if its 1/2 an inch or more.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> 
> 
> Just need a couple more details finalized with my room / mounting and I will be ordering one of these !!



The lens barrel is recessed by 7/8".


Ian


----------



## man4mopar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2160#post_22941855
> 
> 
> Well guys decided to join the crowd and will be pulling the trigger in 3 day's, hoping that they drop the price on the PJ since I also have to buy a 3D ready receiver, question I have have a 108P projector now is that the 1.3 hdmi cable or the 1.4???
> 
> 
> Thanks



They do not spec cables as HDMI 1.3, 1.4a etc only gear that accepts HDMI input's get the HDMI standard's such as HDMI 1.3 or 1.4a etc.


HDMI cables are simply Standard and High Speed. There are also Standard and High speed HDMI with Ethernet so 4 types of HDMI cables. For BD 3D one needs High speed with or without Ethernet.


Be carefull what HDMI cables you buy when nearing and exceeding 25ft. There are some that carry 3D 1080p 24 past 25ft but some of the cheaper ones do not. Monoprice has worked well for me over 25 ft. Amazon basics cables work great to but they only go as long as 12ft if I recall correct.


----------



## acetrip

Hi


Need some advice before finalizing the purchase of the BENQ W1070,


I have a Macbook Pro mid 2010 core i7 Nvidia GT330 Model, it has mini display port out, I can as well if its a must, run Bootcamp to run windows.


My plan is to download Full HD 3D movies, either Blu-ray rips containing the Blu-ray format, or other non Blu-ray full HD 3D rips.


I am not planing to buy a hardware Blu-ray player, nor am I planning to buy a receiver.



The idea is either to use a Mini Displayport to hdmi adapter, then hdmi 1.4 cable to the projector, or use a Mini Displayport cable to hdmi directly to the projector.

Then with this setup, play the movies from VLC or other software that will support 3D Blu-ray and non Blu-ray full HD movies 1080p.


I am thinking to get two pairs of BENQ 3D glasses - model name: 3D, OR model name: (version) 2,

I'm not sure which one is better and what is compatible to what Im thinking to do if its at all possible.

Also the Nvidia 3d vision kit, maybe its possible to play some 3d games from my MBP with it and watch the 3D Blu-Ray rips ?



I would appreciate advice explaining how to ran this setup, if at all possible, and alternatives


Thank you - Ben


----------



## YouFermont

Hi, I have the w1070 for a couple of days now and there is something wrong with my projector and i wonder if I'm the only one with this problem. Every time I turn off the projector, the brilliant color setting and the gamma selection revert to factory default. All other setting are saved except those two. I am on firmware 1.03. I wonder if I may have a faulty bios battery or something like that.


After a couple of days, I am not impressed with this projector, I tough it would be as good as my HC4000 but with 3D in bonus, turn out that you have what you pay for, this is not the wonder so many people in reviews are telling, it's really a budget projector with passable picture quality.


----------



## johnsmith808

Thanks for correcting all of us who think that this projector is a great bargain. What would we do without you.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YouFermont*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2190#post_22944459
> 
> 
> Hi, I have the w1070 for a couple of days now and there is something wrong with my projector and i wonder if I'm the only one with this problem. Every time I turn off the projector, the brilliant color setting and the gamma selection revert to factory default. All other setting are saved except those two. I am on firmware 1.03. I wonder if I may have a faulty bios battery or something like that.
> 
> 
> After a couple of days, I am not impressed with this projector, I tough it would be as good as my HC4000 but with 3D in bonus, turn out that you have what you pay for, this is not the wonder so many people in reviews are telling, it's really a budget projector with passable picture quality.





I am surprised to hear that the picture quality of the W1070 is only *passable* to you.


----------



## Singh007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YouFermont*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2190#post_22944459
> 
> 
> Hi, I have the w1070 for a couple of days now and there is something wrong with my projector and i wonder if I'm the only one with this problem. Every time I turn off the projector, the brilliant color setting and the gamma selection revert to factory default. All other setting are saved except those two. I am on firmware 1.03. I wonder if I may have a faulty bios battery or something like that.
> 
> 
> After a couple of days, I am not impressed with this projector, I tough it would be as good as my HC4000 but with 3D in bonus, turn out that you have what you pay for, this is not the wonder so many people in reviews are telling, it's really a budget projector with passable picture quality.



You must have messed with your settings or got a bad unit. I have the hc4000 and the w1070 in the same room right now (hc4000 going back in a few days). I can tell you this:


1) Sharpness: very close. Almost too close to call. The hc4000 is a very sharp unit, but the w1070 is just as sharp.


2) Brightness: w1070 destroys the hc4000. With ambient lights on, I can still get a great picture.


3) colors: very close out of the box for both. After adjustments, they both look good.


4) POP, wow! factor: w1070 all the way


5) Placement- hc4000


6) Darks, shadows: maybe the hc4000 has slightly better blacks, but I don't really notice much difference because of the great pic quality.


7) Image noise: slight edge to the hc4000


8) SD content: I think SD looked a bit better on the hc4000 (but who watches SD on a PJ these days?)


OVERALL : if the w1070 is a 9/10, the hc4000 is a 8.5/10. But if using it with a little ambient light, the w1070 is 10/10, and the hc4000 is 7/10.


ONE MORE THING: when i have brilliant color turned on for the hc4000, I get some weird blown highlights on skin tones, almost like inky spots that look like they are "torched"...but with the w1070 , Brilliant color looks great. With the BC turned off on the hc4000, its not bright enough (for me).


I don't know what it is about the w1070, but the way the picture looks, I have had friends tell me that it looks like a big plasma. Loving this thing.


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YouFermont*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2190#post_22944459
> 
> 
> I tough it would be as good as my HC4000 but with 3D in bonus, turn out that you have what you pay for, this is not the wonder so many people in reviews are telling, it's really a budget projector with passable picture quality.



And, what were you expecting exactly for $1,000? You likely have a defective unit, but to dismiss what BenQ has made available with the W1070 as "you have what you pay for" is kind of dismissive of a great projector brought in at a very fair price point. If it's defective a) go back to your dealer for a replacement / refund or b) talk to BenQ about a solution. How can you blow off what the reviewers see as a capable unit, when you admit you might have a defect? Defects happen. They're disappointing . . . but making the reviewers wrong about a unit that a lot of folks value by using your "defect" as the measuring stick to evaluate a projector model is . . . pointless.


You aren't one of those guys who goes to a cheap fast food place expecting a five-star meal - with five star service, are you? If so, I can see how this projector's pic quality for a grand would really disappoint. being just "passable" and all.


Ian


----------



## tradewinds

Smells like one, looks like one (3rd post here)......therefore must be a troll.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tradewinds*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2190#post_22944982
> 
> 
> Smells like one, looks like one (3rd post here)......therefore must be a troll.




LOL


----------



## accordex

Could someone give me a time marker in a few movies where something really pops out? I've watched a few beginnings of movies and I'm not seeing much. It's 3d but nothing is coming out of the screen.


Also noticed the depth of playing a file via power dvd, which outputs the signal as frame packing is not as good as just playing a file with media player and selecting top/bottom


----------



## elmermccurdy

Okay, now I'm starting to get annoyed. I'm on my second projector (arrived from BenQ yesterday), and all seemed to be going well -- for about 2.5 hours, anyway. Then with no warning and for no apparent reason, the projector just shut down. Bulb turned off, fan ran for about 20 seconds (nowhere near the 1.5 -2 minutes it's supposed to), red power LED and green temp LED came on steady. No shutdown tone. No flashing amber power LED, as would happen during normal shutdown. When I tuned it back on, red lamp LED flashed and fan ran for awhile before turn-on tone and bulb came to life. Watched for about 2-3 minutes, and the same thing happened. Now I can't keep the projector on. It runs for about 3 minutes, then dies in exactly the same way. If I turn it on, and then turn it off again within that time, the power cycle runs properly -- amber light flashes, fan runs for proper time. If I leave the projector alone after turning it on, I get this abnormal shutdown. What the hell is going on with these projectors?


----------



## Nightingale

Hope this thing is back on sale by Monday.....












I want it....yesterday.


----------



## Snipe3000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmermccurdy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2200_50#post_22945288
> 
> 
> Okay, now I'm starting to get annoyed. I'm on my second projector (arrived from BenQ yesterday), and all seemed to be going well -- for about 2.5 hours, anyway. Then with no warning and for no apparent reason, the projector just shut down. Bulb turned off, fan ran for about 20 seconds (nowhere near the 1.5 -2 minutes it's supposed to), red power LED and green temp LED came on steady. No shutdown tone. No flashing amber power LED, as would happen during normal shutdown. When I tuned it back on, red lamp LED flashed and fan ran for awhile before turn-on tone and bulb came to life. Watched for about 2-3 minutes, and the same thing happened. Now I can't keep the projector on. It runs for about 3 minutes, then dies in exactly the same way. If I turn it on, and then turn it off again within that time, the power cycle runs properly -- amber light flashes, fan runs for proper time. If I leave the projector alone after turning it on, I get this abnormal shutdown. What the hell is going on with these projectors?


I had the same issue with a few of the w1000+ from Benq, keep sending them back and eventually you will get a good one. The two i'm looking at now have gone over 7000 hours and still going.


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmermccurdy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2190#post_22945288
> 
> 
> Okay, now I'm starting to get annoyed. I'm on my second projector (arrived from BenQ yesterday), and all seemed to be going well -- for about 2.5 hours, anyway. Then with no warning and for no apparent reason, the projector just shut down. Bulb turned off, fan ran for about 20 seconds (nowhere near the 1.5 -2 minutes it's supposed to), red power LED and green temp LED came on steady. No shutdown tone. No flashing amber power LED, as would happen during normal shutdown. When I tuned it back on, red lamp LED flashed and fan ran for awhile before turn-on tone and bulb came to life. Watched for about 2-3 minutes, and the same thing happened. Now I can't keep the projector on. It runs for about 3 minutes, then dies in exactly the same way. If I turn it on, and then turn it off again within that time, the power cycle runs properly -- amber light flashes, fan runs for proper time. If I leave the projector alone after turning it on, I get this abnormal shutdown. What the hell is going on with these projectors?



It's a pain for sure. All I can say is that I'd be on the phone to BenQ about getting another one. I hope to hear (do let us know) how BenQ supports you. I have had a TON of bad luck with Epson . . . so it seems that this is the nature of electronics made in China with little quality control. Best of luck with the next one!


Ian


----------



## elmermccurdy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snipe3000*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2190#post_22945322
> 
> 
> I had the same issue with a few of the w1000+ from Benq, keep sending them back and eventually you will get a good one. The two i'm looking at now have gone over 7000 hours and still going.



Arrgh. I ordered my projector on 1/20. Two projectors and 20 days later, I haven't yet gotten one that is usable. This will probably be the last BenQ product I buy.


----------



## elmermccurdy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmermccurdy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2190#post_22945288
> 
> 
> Okay, now I'm starting to get annoyed. I'm on my second projector (arrived from BenQ yesterday), and all seemed to be going well -- for about 2.5 hours, anyway. Then with no warning and for no apparent reason, the projector just shut down. Bulb turned off, fan ran for about 20 seconds (nowhere near the 1.5 -2 minutes it's supposed to), red power LED and green temp LED came on steady. No shutdown tone. No flashing amber power LED, as would happen during normal shutdown. When I tuned it back on, red lamp LED flashed and fan ran for awhile before turn-on tone and bulb came to life. Watched for about 2-3 minutes, and the same thing happened. Now I can't keep the projector on. It runs for about 3 minutes, then dies in exactly the same way. If I turn it on, and then turn it off again within that time, the power cycle runs properly -- amber light flashes, fan runs for proper time. If I leave the projector alone after turning it on, I get this abnormal shutdown. What the hell is going on with these projectors?




I'm wondering whether this is a faulty bulb?


----------



## farfromuman

Is anyone using this with an Onkyo NR515 or NR616 receiver? I can't get the video to show on the projector, only shows the Onkyo splash screen at startup. These receivers have trouble with some displays, mine worked fine with my tv but not with this projector, I tried 3 different cables and no luck. I have the 1.04 firmware and the latest firmware on the Onkyo. Direct connection from each device works fine with same cables.


----------



## ERuiz

I've made up my mind... I will be getting one of these for my home theater! Coming from an Epson 8350, what you guys think will be my experience? FWIW, I had my 8350 projecting on a 125" 2.35 CIH setup. For the w1070, I will be changing my screen to a 132" 1.78:1 screen and just use a manual setup to cover the top/bottom bars when watching 2.35:1 films... The PJ will be projecting from 11' away.


What you guys think? Is this an upgrade for me? A sidestep? Step back? Breakdancing?


----------



## Eszvik

Hello!


First of all I live in Budapest-Hungary...


The same thing happend to me after 4 days of use... In my csae the lamp died!

The service changed the lamp, but it happend again after 2 or 3 days...

Now i'm waiting Benq to change the lamp again, or the whole projector.


They said (service) that Benq HQ wanted them to send back the two lamps, because maybe there is a problem with the lamp manufacturer...

I wanted to know if anyone had the same probleme here, but you are the first!


But I'm starting to wonder if it's not a lamp problem... 2 in a row?


And I'm having problem with the inner lense dust too... After 4 days of use (before lamp died) 6 pieces of grey spots appeared on the screen!!


----------



## elmermccurdy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eszvik*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2220#post_22946546
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> 
> First of all I live in Budapest-Hungary...
> 
> 
> The same thing happend to me after 4 days of use... In my csae the lamp died!
> 
> The service changed the lamp, but it happend again after 2 or 3 days...
> 
> Now i'm waiting Benq to change the lamp again, or the whole projector.
> 
> 
> They said (service) that Benq HQ wanted them to send back the two lamps, because maybe there is a problem with the lamp manufacturer...
> 
> I wanted to know if anyone had the same probleme here, but you are the first!
> 
> 
> But I'm starting to wonder if it's not a lamp problem... 2 in a row?
> 
> 
> And I'm having problem with the inner lense dust too... After 4 days of use (before lamp died) 6 pieces of grey spots appeared on the screen!!



So, you had the same symptoms? The projector would just spontaneously shut down?


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2220#post_22946517
> 
> 
> I've made up my mind... I will be getting one of these for my home theater! Coming from an Epson 8350, what you guys think will be my experience? FWIW, I had my 8350 projecting on a 125" 2.35 CIH setup. For the w1070, I will be changing my screen to a 132" 1.78:1 screen and just use a manual setup to cover the top/bottom bars when watching 2.35:1 films... The PJ will be projecting from 11' away.
> 
> 
> What you guys think? Is this an upgrade for me? A sidestep? Step back? Breakdancing?




It will be up to you to decide.


I am liking my W1070, coming from the Epson 8100. Sharpness, clarity, and color shows a big improvement. But the biggest difference for me was motion blur.


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2220#post_22946517
> 
> 
> I've made up my mind... I will be getting one of these for my home theater! Coming from an Epson 8350, what you guys think will be my experience? FWIW, I had my 8350 projecting on a 125" 2.35 CIH setup. For the w1070, I will be changing my screen to a 132" 1.78:1 screen and just use a manual setup to cover the top/bottom bars when watching 2.35:1 films... The PJ will be projecting from 11' away.
> 
> 
> What you guys think? Is this an upgrade for me? A sidestep? Step back? Breakdancing?



Wow. It's hard to predict what someone else will either love or hate. But having Epson projectors - I find the W1070 is far-and-away a step closer to perfection. You won't have blacks as nice as with the 8350, so that might be an issue for you. I have a 5010 (deep blacks), and the BenQ is soooooooooooooo superior with sharpness, color accuracy and POP that giving up some of the deep blacks, for me, was well worth it.


As another member mentioned, you don't get frame interpolation . . . but since I have it on my Epson 5010 (and don't use it), it's not something that I miss not being on the BenQ. And if the limited vertical lens shift isn't an issue . . . you should be good.


The one aspect of the BenQ that you might appreciate is that it is so small and so light compared to the Epson 3LCD units. At first when I got my W1070 I thought it looked like a "toy projector" by comparison. It's not. The beautiful image and amount of light this thing throws makes it a great deal all-around.


If you get one, let us know what you think of it compared to your 8350.


Ian


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2220#post_22946749
> 
> 
> Wow. It's hard to predict what someone else will either love or hate. But having Epson projectors - I find the W1070 is far-and-away a step closer to perfection. You won't have blacks as nice as with the 8350, so that might be an issue for you. I have a 5010 (deep blacks), and the BenQ is soooooooooooooo superior with sharpness, color accuracy and POP that giving up some of the deep blacks, for me, was well worth it.
> 
> 
> As another member mentioned, you don't get frame interpolation . . . but since I have it on my Epson 5010 (and don't use it), it's not something that I miss not being on the BenQ. And if the limited vertical lens shift isn't an issue . . . you should be good.
> 
> 
> The one aspect of the BenQ that you might appreciate is that it is so small and so light compared to the Epson 3LCD units. At first when I got my W1070 I thought it looked like a "toy projector" by comparison. It's not. The beautiful image and amount of light this thing throws makes it a great deal all-around.
> 
> 
> If you get one, let us know what you think of it compared to your 8350.
> 
> 
> Ian



If you really want frame interpolation as well as a longer zoom range, etc. then the upcoming BenQ W1400 adds those features and uses the same DMD chip as the W1070 (i..e, with 144 Hz refresh rate). It is expected to carry a retail price a few hundred dollars higher than the W1070.


----------



## Elix

To all HTPC users who own W1070: can you test resolution (static & motion) of your W1070 using this test video? http://yadi.sk/d/eT8tm_fL2W8xC Note: PJ resolution must be set to 1080p60 Hz and all video enhancements must be off.


----------



## Eszvik




> Quote:
> So, you had the same symptoms? The projector would just spontaneously shut down?



Yes it did the same, but after that it didn't start at all, only flashing red lamp LED...


----------



## Sinistre1

Anyone coming from a Mitsubishi 3000, or 3800? If so care to give a couple of words on the differences and the screen you are using with it currently. I have a 3000 but have been wanting to try 3D without moving backwards in 2D picture quality. I wouldn't mind no progress in 2D but definitely not regression.


----------



## ERuiz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2220#post_22946749
> 
> 
> Wow. It's hard to predict what someone else will either love or hate. But having Epson projectors - I find the W1070 is far-and-away a step closer to perfection. You won't have blacks as nice as with the 8350, so that might be an issue for you. I have a 5010 (deep blacks), and the BenQ is soooooooooooooo superior with sharpness, color accuracy and POP that giving up some of the deep blacks, for me, was well worth it.
> 
> 
> As another member mentioned, you don't get frame interpolation . . . but since I have it on my Epson 5010 (and don't use it), it's not something that I miss not being on the BenQ. And if the limited vertical lens shift isn't an issue . . . you should be good.
> 
> 
> The one aspect of the BenQ that you might appreciate is that it is so small and so light compared to the Epson 3LCD units. At first when I got my W1070 I thought it looked like a "toy projector" by comparison. It's not. The beautiful image and amount of light this thing throws makes it a great deal all-around.
> 
> 
> If you get one, let us know what you think of it compared to your 8350.
> 
> 
> Ian



Since my theater is a complete bat cave with 100% light control, I think I will do fine with the black levels. Wall behind screen is painted matte black, as well as the ceiling. Walls are covered with matte black curtains. As for frame interpolation, never used it before, so I won't be missing it. lol I think it will be a complete upgrade due to the fact that it's brighter than the 8350 and plus I will be placing it 2 feet closer to the screen than my 8350 was, so I will definitely be getting some lumens on that screen. I will definitely let you guys know how I can compare it to the 8350 once I get it set up. Hopefully next week.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2220#post_22946805
> 
> 
> If you really want frame interpolation as well as a longer zoom range, etc. then the upcoming BenQ W1400 adds those features and uses the same DMD chip as the W1070 (i..e, with 144 Hz refresh rate). It is expected to carry a retail price a few hundred dollars higher than the W1070.



What exactly are the advantages of frame interpolation? Did the 8350 even have that? I don't recall. When is the W1400 set for release?


----------



## YouFermont




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tradewinds*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2190#post_22944982
> 
> 
> Smells like one, looks like one (3rd post here)......therefore must be a troll.



Sorry, did not see the forum rules stating that everyone must have the same opinions and anyone that does not think like you would be categorize as a troll. Did not realized that their were BenQ fanboys like with apple products who refuse to see the truth. This forum is filled with people getting defective units, it's not like I'm the only one.


----------



## zapper

Wondering if Amazon has a telephone number or e- mail address or some form on how to contact them??? Any help appreciated , if so where???? located on site.?


----------



## Sonyad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2220#post_22947562
> 
> 
> Wondering if Amazon has a telephone number or e- mail address or some form on how to contact them??? Any help appreciated , if so where???? located on site.?



This Amazon number was valid as of early last year: (866) 216-1072


----------



## Nimoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2220#post_22947408
> 
> 
> Since my theater is a complete bat cave with 100% light control, I think I will do fine with the black levels. Wall behind screen is painted matte black, as well as the ceiling. Walls are covered with matte black curtains. As for frame interpolation, never used it before, so I won't be missing it. lol I think it will be a complete upgrade due to the fact that it's brighter than the 8350 and plus I will be placing it 2 feet closer to the screen than my 8350 was, so I will definitely be getting some lumens on that screen. I will definitely let you guys know how I can compare it to the 8350 once I get it set up. Hopefully next week.
> 
> What exactly are the advantages of frame interpolation? Did the 8350 even have that? I don't recall. When is the W1400 set for release?



The Epson doesn't have frame interpolation. FI makes panning shots and motion generally smoother and cleaner. Some people don't appreciate the 'soap opera' look that it can lend to video.


In terms of black levels, I would wager that on a complete fade to black that the Epson will go darker, but that the Benq will render better dark scenes in general. The Epson's DI is horrible IMO. Colour and sharpness will be much better on the Benq. This was my impression going from an 8350 to a Mitsubishi HC4000, and the Benq seems to have comparable 2D image quality to the HC4000, but is far brighter.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YouFermont*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2220#post_22947556
> 
> 
> Sorry, did not see the forum rules stating that everyone must have the same opinions and anyone that does not think like you would be categorize as a troll. Did not realized that their were BenQ fanboys like with apple products who refuse to see the truth. This forum is filled with people getting defective units, it's not like I'm the only one.



Actually few people got defective unit. We always see more postings from people that have problems with units. The good thing is that Benq has good customer service and will send you a new unit. If you read the threads even on much more expensive projectors you will see that there can be issues. I once had to send an Epson unit back for replacement 4 times because of convergence issues. I finally got a good one. The important thing is to buy from a company that will support their product.


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2220#post_22947408
> 
> 
> What exactly are the advantages of frame interpolation? Did the 8350 even have that? I don't recall. When is the W1400 set for release?



24fps material has a "judder" which is caused by how 24 frames per second content looks in a broadcast / delivery standard that operates in (NTSC land) a 60hz world. It's not a biggie to most . . . but some hate the look of judder (the studding you see on camera pans, etc.), and others love it. It's simply a taste issue. I find film projected (or digital projection) has plenty of judder in commercial cinemas anyway - so it's a look I've grown up on.


Frame interpolation (CFI) is a process where the projector's software is able to create "P" or predictive frames on-the-fly. These "P" frames fill in the gaps with additional (newly created data) movement between frame A and B, for an example. This featuree when turned on to its fullest can make material that originated on film (24p) or video shot at 24p look very "soap opera" like. It will give you an ultra-smooth look to all motion and action in the film. It creates the "look" of material shot at higher frame rates - such as The Hobbit (which was shot natively at 48fps). You can also use CFI for material shot at 30p to further smooth out its look.


I have this feature turned off on my Espon 5010 and my plasma TV, since I don't like it. I have played with it, and the lowest setting is okay since it barely changes the look you get without having it turned on. Using the feature is great if you like the result - but the trade-off is that you are using more image processing to achieve "a look".


Personally, I don't think it's a "gotta have" feature for most folks. If you've grown up watching movies on TV (and DVD) and haven't been bothered by how your picture looks, you likely don't need to go and pay more for a projector just to get CFI.


I'm pretty sure that the 8350 doesn't have CFI.


Ian


----------



## michaelscott73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1290#post_22837096
> 
> 
> I have not seen anyone yet compare the 1070 and the 7000. We do know that the 1070 is brighter and may be better for 3D. The placement options for the w7000 are better.


Stil no comparison anywhere? I'm interested in 3d only, as I'm considering getting a JVC for 2D. If the 3D is the same I may go two a 2 projector system.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sonyad*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2220#post_22947582
> 
> 
> This Amazon number was valid as of early last year: (866) 216-1072



Thanks, Sonyad, really appreciated.


----------



## dbox1080p

The Benq w7000 is going to be better than the w1070 so there really is no need for a comparison. The w7000 has fi and better contrast and can be placed anywhere


----------



## empinball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmermccurdy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2220#post_22946467
> 
> 
> I'm wondering whether this is a faulty bulb?



I had a similar problem until I put my projector in high altitude mode (I'm not even at 2000 ft) and also opened up the lamp compartment and permanently removed a piece of plastic (almost like those static cling cell phone screen protectors) from over the lamp handle and access screws.




Haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbox1080p*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2220#post_22948212
> 
> 
> The Benq w7000 is going to be better than the w1070 so there really is no need for a comparison. The w7000 has fi and better contrast and can be placed anywhere



The w7000 uses a di to get the better contrast which is fine but di affects the brightness of the entire image so that's not a clear cut advantage when you consider that the w1070 has better native contrast due to it having dc3 vs the dc2 of the w7000.


Many, myself included, would not consider CFI to be any real plus. I'd never use it as long as there is a proper 24p mode.


Don't get the claim that the w7000 can be placed anywhere either. It doesn't work in my room based on the calc yet the w1070 does.


I would hope that the w7000 uses a better quality lens but I'm just guessing. Aside from that I think these projectors are not worlds apart like you seem to think.


----------



## zapper

Good thing that I measure from my screen to where the recommended site where the BenQ would be according to the calculator at Projector Central, it states for a 100" diagonally screen it should be 9'.6", well lord and behold at that spot have my furnace cold air return duct is and the closest that can be done is about 10"3" so with this situation would not be able to set the Projector up unless table mount it and no way with the cables coming down from the ceiling tiles even in a tube like manner.


----------



## jbpj

If you haven't already done so take a look at the BenQ calculator. I found it to be more accurate for my room than projector central.

http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/


----------



## Thunder_God_Thor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *farfromuman*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2220#post_22946482
> 
> 
> Is anyone using this with an Onkyo NR515 or NR616 receiver? I can't get the video to show on the projector, only shows the Onkyo splash screen at startup. These receivers have trouble with some displays, mine worked fine with my tv but not with this projector, I tried 3 different cables and no luck. I have the 1.04 firmware and the latest firmware on the Onkyo. Direct connection from each device works fine with same cables.




Its a "HDMI Handshake" problem. Turn on the projector and receiver first (make sure there fully on first) and then turn on whatever the source input device is that is connected to the receiver (ps3, blu-ray player, etc). That should solve your problem.


----------



## Singh007

Just tried 3d for the 1st time with my sainsonic glasses and ps3.. I played the avengers and I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong, but the image looked kind of weird.. It was like wavy during some parts, and the depth looked sort of weird. Almost like a warped mirror you see at the fair during some parts,especially with motion. I didn't see any pop outs... Am I missing something?


----------



## elmermccurdy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *empinball*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2220#post_22948257
> 
> 
> I had a similar problem until I put my projector in high altitude mode (I'm not even at 2000 ft) and also opened up the lamp compartment and permanently removed a piece of plastic (almost like those static cling cell phone screen protectors) from over the lamp handle and access screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't had a problem since.



AhHA! I wondered about that! I've got the plastic, too. It looks like it's made to be removed (there's a pull-tab, and there's no mention of it in the manual in the section about changing bulbs). I'm not sure about the high-altitude mode, though. I'm almost at sea level.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2220#post_22946805
> 
> 
> If you really want frame interpolation as well as a longer zoom range, etc. then the upcoming BenQ W1400 adds those features and uses the same DMD chip as the W1070 (i..e, with 144 Hz refresh rate). It is expected to carry a retail price a few hundred dollars higher than the W1070.



I dont think I want to wait 7 months for that projector >. maybe if does end up being a better projector I will sell the w1070 and upgrade to the w1400.


----------



## empinball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmermccurdy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2220#post_22948853
> 
> 
> AhHA! I wondered about that! I've got the plastic, too. It looks like it's made to be removed (there's a pull-tab, and there's no mention of it in the manual in the section about changing bulbs). I'm not sure about the high-altitude mode, though. I'm almost at sea level.



I sent a CS at Visualapex a photo of the plastic cover just to be sure, he said it looked ok to toss.


Try turning on High Altitude and give it a good workout.....5 to 6 hours of solid run time before you turn it off.


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *empinball*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2220#post_22948951
> 
> 
> I sent a CS at Visualapex a photo of the plastic cover just to be sure, he said it looked ok to toss.
> 
> 
> Try turning on High Altitude and give it a good workout.....5 to 6 hours of solid run time before you turn it off.



Is this just on the inside of the bulb housing door? Can you post the pic of the plastic film? I'd be curious to see if I have this too. Glad you were able to "troubleshoot" your own issue!


Ian


----------



## sllo

I am between epson tw3200 and the benq w1070 because of throw distance limitations and room limitations.

My main problem with the w1070 is that the maximum throw distance i have is 138" and my screen is 92" horizontal. so the image brightness will be 25fl, which will make it very bright as i understand since i will place it in the basement without and ambient light.

if i use one nd2 filter, will the brightness reduce to optimum levels or will I need an ND4? is it worth it, buying a projector and using an ND filter to bring the brightness where is supposed to be for my room or shall I go with the epson?

do these filters have any negative effects on image, contrast, etc?


----------



## Spartiatefr

I've just made a video in order to test smoothness on this projector as it doesn't feature any frame interpolation system (available in 1080p) :


=> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygrE0VYCWmg 


As you can see smoothness remains great ^^


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Singh007*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2220#post_22948816
> 
> 
> Just tried 3d for the 1st time with my sainsonic glasses and ps3.. I played the avengers and I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong, but the image looked kind of weird.. It was like wavy during some parts, and the depth looked sort of weird. Almost like a warped mirror you see at the fair during some parts,especially with motion. I didn't see any pop outs... Am I missing something?



Hit the button once on the Sansonic glasses. the L-R will be reversed that could be the issue.


----------



## ERuiz

I just ordered this pup from Amazon!!! :-D


I need to ceiling mount it with a 1 foot drop. What mount you guys recommend for that?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2250#post_22949972
> 
> 
> I just ordered this pup from Amazon!!! :-D
> 
> 
> I need to ceiling mount it with a 1 foot drop. What mount you guys recommend for that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2





I am using this mount. It comes with a bunch of mounting screws, including the M5 required for this projector.

http://www.amazon.com/Atdec-TH-WH-PJ-FM-Telehook-Universal-Projector/dp/B000BSFY48/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360594650&sr=8-1&keywords=atdec+mount+ceiling


----------



## Solarbeat

How does the fan noise sound for everybody else when the projector is on? Is it fairly constant? Mine makes a light old-timey reel to reel projector noise - harming, but not sure if that's normal.


----------



## TLJester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Solarbeat*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2250#post_22950047
> 
> 
> How does the fan noise sound for everybody else when the projector is on? Is it fairly constant? Mine makes a light old-timey reel to reel projector noise - harming, but not sure if that's normal.



Everyone keeps talking about the noise of this thing. well let me tell you. I have this setup temporarily on a table that where the projector is by my head (2 feet away). and I dont really hear/notice it when there is no movie on.

i would go so far as to say, unless you are in a sound controlled room and can hear a pin drop from 20 feet, there is nothing to worry about with this projector.

Most of us will be ceiling mounting, at which point the distance will hide the remnants of sound that you really have to TRY and hear to hear it.


Final point - there is nothing to hear here, move along !


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Woohoo shows my tax refund should be here on the 13th, then I just have to wait for my next paycheck and between the two I am ordering this projector and screen, should be all set by the end of the month, freaking cant wait ^_^


Keeping my fingers crossed for another one of those $899 sales and hope I will have all my money together by then. ^^;;


----------



## ERuiz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2250#post_22949993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2250#post_22949972
> 
> 
> I just ordered this pup from Amazon!!! :-D
> 
> 
> I need to ceiling mount it with a 1 foot drop. What mount you guys recommend for that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using this mount. It comes with a bunch of mounting screws, including the M5 required for this projector.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Atdec-TH-WH-PJ-FM-Telehook-Universal-Projector/dp/B000BSFY48/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360594650&sr=8-1&keywords=atdec+mount+ceiling
Click to expand...


Does it come in black?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dondowell

I'm looking at this for my first projector. The room I am working with has a 9 ft ceiling at the wall where the screen will be. I was looking at possibly a 106" screen. The room extends to about 12 feet high. there's a small arch at about 11 feet from the screen. it was two bedrooms, opened up with an arch where the divider wall would be.


Is there a problem with having a 3 foot extension where I could mount the screen from the ceiling? Or would I be better off putting a small shelf on the arch, which is about 8.5 - 9 feet from the floor?


----------



## Solarbeat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TLJester*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2250#post_22950178
> 
> 
> Everyone keeps talking about the noise of this thing. well let me tell you. I have this setup temporarily on a table that where the projector is by my head (2 feet away). and I dont really hear/notice it when there is no movie on.
> 
> i would go so far as to say, unless you are in a sound controlled room and can hear a pin drop from 20 feet, there is nothing to worry about with this projector.
> 
> Most of us will be ceiling mounting, at which point the distance will hide the remnants of sound that you really have to TRY and hear to hear it.
> 
> 
> Final point - there is nothing to hear here, move along !



I only hear that noise (meant "charming," rather than "harming" earlier) when the PJ is on, but it's definitely not something I heard with my old Optoma HD70. I'm less concerned about the level of noise as I am about the unique nature of it... it's not a loud pj by any means! Maybe I'll make a recording of it when I get home...


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2250#post_22950328
> 
> 
> Does it come in black?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2





I believe this is the black version, under different brand.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000F5NFTS/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i01


----------



## ERuiz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2250#post_22950579
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2250#post_22950328
> 
> 
> Does it come in black?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is the black version, under different brand.
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000F5NFTS/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i01
Click to expand...


Thx


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2250#post_22950919
> 
> 
> Thx
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



This is the one I am using. It comes with everything you need.


----------



## Deadpool66

  


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2250#post_22950579
> 
> 
> I believe this is the black version, under different brand.
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000F5NFTS/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i01



This is the one I bought and it took me about 5 minutes to mount it. Overall great mount directions suck but you dont really need them.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2250#post_22950328
> 
> 
> Does it come in black?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



Is that a Batman Begins reference...?


Lol


----------



## Fripp

Received my W1070 last night via Amazon. Upgrading from my Epson Home Cinema 720 pj. 1080p via Blu Ray content is absolutely stellar. Really has that "looking out a window" feel.


However, 1080i and 720p content via my DirecTV HR-20 DVR actually looks *worse* than my Epson 720. Scenes with a lot (or even a little) of motion produce significant noise and artifacting. Human features have a "plasticy" sheen to them. Everything looks rough around the edges. None of these problems with the Epson when viewing content from the DirecTV DVR.


Can someone help me figure out the issue(s)? Does anyone else have a similar experience? I have changed the resolution on the DVR, turned on and off the "native" output to let the W1070 or DVR do the scaling, messed with the clarity control on the W1070 all to no avail. Is there a particular set of settings that would mitigate the problems/improve the quality?


Also, is there a setting to disable having to press the pover button, twice to turn it off?


Thanks in advance!


Best regards,


Josh


----------



## blee0120

I missed out on the W1070 special price. Hopefully, they go back on sell for March Madness in about 5 weeks


----------



## elmermccurdy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eszvik*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2220#post_22946974
> 
> 
> Yes it did the same, but after that it didn't start at all, only flashing red lamp LED...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *empinball*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2220#post_22948257
> 
> 
> I had a similar problem until I put my projector in high altitude mode (I'm not even at 2000 ft) and also opened up the lamp compartment and permanently removed a piece of plastic (almost like those static cling cell phone screen protectors) from over the lamp handle and access screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't had a problem since.



Well, I tried what you did, empinball, and no dice... so back to BenQ it goes. Here's hoping I have better luck with projector #3...


----------



## empinball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2250#post_22949235
> 
> 
> Is this just on the inside of the bulb housing door? Can you post the pic of the plastic film? I'd be curious to see if I have this too. Glad you were able to "troubleshoot" your own issue!
> 
> 
> Ian



Here you go. Once you open the white access door (top of projector) you should see this if you have one. There was no way to access my lamp without removing it, as it was covering the lamp handle and the screws that need to be taken out to remove the lamp. Mine had a an adhesive substance around the perimeter which of course picked up lint and dust when it fell on my carpet (you can see it in the photo). The Vapex CS agent I spoke with thinks it might be something Benq forgot to remove since there is no mention of it during the lamp removal/replacement process.


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fripp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2250#post_22951796
> 
> 
> However, 1080i and 720p content via my DirecTV HR-20 DVR actually looks *worse* than my Epson 720. Scenes with a lot (or even a little) of motion produce significant noise and artifacting. Human features have a "plasticy" sheen to them. Everything looks rough around the edges. None of these problems with the Epson when viewing content from the DirecTV DVR.



It's fairly normal for an older 720p LCD projector to do better than a 1080p on lower res signals with a lot of noise, part of it is because the Epson is softer, but part of it is the ability for 720p LCD's to hide noise. Depending on the source, you could experiment with noise reduction, sharpness controls, and scaling settings (outpiut res of device vs. projector re-scaling it).


----------



## Devedander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *empinball*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2250#post_22952824
> 
> 
> Here you go. Once you open the white access door (top of projector) you should see this if you have one. There was no way to access my lamp without removing it, as it was covering the lamp handle and the screws that need to be taken out to remove the lamp. Mine had a an adhesive substance around the perimeter which of course picked up lint and dust when it fell on my carpet (you can see it in the photo). The Vapex CS agent I spoke with thinks it might be something Benq forgot to remove since there is no mention of it during the lamp removal/replacement process.



I would have asked BenQ instead.... if it doesn't block any actual airflow (ie it's not covering vents or open areas) it's probably a safety thing to kep anything from working itself lose and shoring itself on something else (like a screw coming out or the handle swing open somehow).


----------



## Amgclk65

Hello everyone.

I've been working the w1070 for about a week now. I've noticed at times with cox cable, using explorer 8300 HDTV that the image goes from focused to a slight out of focus. My old optoma hd70 didn't seem to have that problem. Anyone notice the same thing ?

Also would a darbee unit help ?


----------



## dbox1080p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Amgclk65*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2250#post_22953146
> 
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> I've been working the w1070 for about a week now. I've noticed at times with cox cable, using explorer 8300 HDTV that the image goes from focused to a slight out of focus. My old optoma hd70 didn't seem to have that problem. Anyone notice the same thing ?
> 
> Also would a darbee unit help ?



Don't know about the focus probs but a darbee makes an already great image even greater


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbpj*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2220#post_22948504
> 
> 
> If you haven't already done so take a look at the BenQ calculator. I found it to be more accurate for my room than projector central.
> 
> http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/




Pardon my ignorance but do we measure the screen ( write Part) only and not the black borders of the screen.


----------



## zapper

Thanks will try it but it seems that the BenQ site calculator when I input a measurement the other numbers that have inputed on my screen ended up changing , the projection ended up on the floor, LOL, will take the measurements again and bounce it on the forum with a picture to see what the heck I am doing wrong, boy this PJ is tough to align never had problem with my last 3?????


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *man4mopar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2190#post_22944295
> 
> 
> They do not spec cables as HDMI 1.3, 1.4a etc only gear that accepts HDMI input's get the HDMI standard's such as HDMI 1.3 or 1.4a etc.
> 
> 
> HDMI cables are simply Standard and High Speed. There are also Standard and High speed HDMI with Ethernet so 4 types of HDMI cables. For BD 3D one needs High speed with or without Ethernet.
> 
> 
> Be carefull what HDMI cables you buy when nearing and exceeding 25ft. There are some that carry 3D 1080p 24 past 25ft but some of the cheaper ones do not. Monoprice has worked well for me over 25 ft. Amazon basics cables work great to but they only go as long as 12ft if I recall correct.




Are you telling me that MY current hdmi for my 1080P a 1,3 would be sufficient for the BenQ?


----------



## scotty144

I had a little hickup with my unit on the weekend. Powered on and the power light was flashing but unit would not turn on, hit the power button again and the projector turned on but the fan was not running. Powered off and let things cool down but the power light continued to flash. Unplugged the unit for 5 mins and plugged back in and the power light was no longer flashing. Have powered it back up 3-4 times since then with operating times around an hour without issue. Hope it was just a fluke, am on the first firmware (1.02)


----------



## geezerpl

Here goes a direct shootout between my old Acer H5360BD (570 hours) vs. Benq W1070 (4 hours, FW 1.02).

Both in ECO Mode (Cinema). Both DC3. Both out of the box settings.

Projection distance = 3.1m


Both running at the same time except for noise measurement and 3D.


Noise measurement device: HTC One X und https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pjw.noisemeter 

Measurement time: 02:00 AM (total silence / background noise = 15-16dB)


RESULTS:

Acer = 28-29dB (advertised as 26-27dB in ECO)

Benq = 29-30dB


Contrast = no visible difference

Brightness = no visible difference

Colors = no visible difference

Sharpness = Benq +++ / Acer ++

Convergence / Distortion = Benq +++ / Acer +

RBE = Benq +++ / Acer +


Zoom / Screen size = Benq 104" / Acer 91"

3D (Half1080p SBS .mkv) = no visible difference, but with Benq a lot of clicking on 2 remotes (Mede8er player + Benq) to get the 3D image ... with ACER it's full auto - just playback change from 2D to 3D and the H5360BD switches itself to 3D SBS (no fiddling with HDMI settings, etc.)


----------



## modde239

Just got my BenQ with firmware 1.04 calibrated and 2 pairs of Sainsonic 3D glasses.....just have to wait till its dark here in the Netherlands.....
 


Pic of my screen setup


----------



## TLJester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geezerpl*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2280#post_22954591
> 
> 
> 3D (Half1080p SBS .mkv) = no visible difference, but with Benq a lot of clicking on 2 remotes (Mede8er player + Benq) to get the 3D image ... with ACER it's full auto - just playback change from 2D to 3D and the H5360BD switches itself to 3D SBS (no fiddling with HDMI settings, etc.)



I must admit - this is a pain. hopefully a firmware upgrade will fix this. (Benq - you hear that







)


----------



## Fripp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fripp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2250#post_22951796
> 
> 
> Received my W1070 last night via Amazon. Upgrading from my Epson Home Cinema 720 pj. 1080p via Blu Ray content is absolutely stellar. Really has that "looking out a window" feel. However, 1080i and 720p content via my DirecTV HR-20 DVR actually looks *worse* than my Epson 720. Scenes with a lot (or even a little) of motion produce significant noise and artifacting. Human features have a "plasticy" sheen to them. Everything looks rough around the edges. None of these problems with the Epson when viewing content from the DirecTV DVR. Can someone help me figure out the issue(s)? Does anyone else have a similar experience? I have changed the resolution on the DVR, turned on and off the "native" output to let the W1070 or DVR do the scaling, messed with the clarity control on the W1070 all to no avail. Is there a particular set of settings that would mitigate the problems/improve the quality?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2250#post_22952964
> 
> 
> It's fairly normal for an older 720p LCD projector to do better than a 1080p on lower res signals with a lot of noise, part of it is because the Epson is softer, but part of it is the ability for 720p LCD's to hide noise. Depending on the source, you could experiment with noise reduction, sharpness controls, and scaling settings (outpiut res of device vs. projector re-scaling it).



Thanks CoderGuy. This is what I suspected, but I'm still really surprised how much worse the 720p-1080i content looks. Do you think reducing sharpness settings and upping the clarity control (guessing that this is equivalent to noise reduction)? I did bump the CC all the way up and did not notice much of a difference, save some softness to the image. Anyone else have the same experience upgrading from a 720p projector?


----------



## dbox1080p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geezerpl*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2280#post_22954591
> 
> 
> Here goes a direct shootout between my old Acer H5360BD (570 hours) vs. Benq W1070 (4 hours, FW 1.02).
> 
> Both in ECO Mode (Cinema). Both DC3. Both out of the box settings.
> 
> Projection distance = 3.1m
> 
> 
> Noise measurement device: HTC One X und https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pjw.noisemeter
> 
> Measurement time: 02:00 AM (total silence / background noise = 15-16dB)
> 
> 
> RESULTS:
> 
> Acer = 28-29dB (advertised as 26-27dB in ECO)
> 
> Benq = 29-30dB
> 
> 
> Contrast = no visible difference
> 
> Brightness = no visible difference
> 
> Colors = no visible difference
> 
> Sharpness = Benq +++ / Acer ++
> 
> Convergence / Distortion = Benq +++ / Acer +
> 
> Zoom / Screen size = Benq 104" / Acer 91"
> 
> 3D (Half1080p SBS .mkv) = no visible difference, but with Benq a lot of clicking on 2 remotes (Mede8er player + Benq) to get the 3D image ... with ACER it's full auto - just playback change from 2D to 3D and the H5360BD switches itself to 3D SBS (no fiddling with HDMI settings, etc.)





I find this hard to swallow, your saying the color and contrast on a 720p projector is the same as a 1080p?


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbox1080p*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2280_40#post_22956414
> 
> 
> I find this hard to swallow, your saying the color and contrast on a 720p projector is the same as a 1080p?


I had the W7000, which is similar to the W1070, and the H5360 at the same time for about 7 months. The Acer was not close in any category. Since the W1070 is similar in almost every aspect, it should blow the Acer away


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbox1080p*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2280#post_22956414
> 
> 
> I find this hard to swallow, your saying the color and contrast on a 720p projector is the same as a 1080p?



lol why wouldnt it be? we are talking about color and contrast which has nothing to do with lines of resolution, thats more on clarity and sharpness.


I think what you meant to say is the different processing tech behind creating said colors not the resolution of the projectors.


----------



## smokarz

How does everyone adjust sharpness?


Does it matter with digital content these days?


----------



## Jim McC

With the Sharpness test pattern on a calibration disc. Yes it matters.


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *empinball*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2250#post_22952824
> 
> 
> Here you go. Once you open the white access door (top of projector) you should see this if you have one. There was no way to access my lamp without removing it, as it was covering the lamp handle and the screws that need to be taken out to remove the lamp. Mine had a an adhesive substance around the perimeter which of course picked up lint and dust when it fell on my carpet (you can see it in the photo). The Vapex CS agent I spoke with thinks it might be something Benq forgot to remove since there is no mention of it during the lamp removal/replacement process.



It's interesting that removing this plastic "film" fixed your overheating issue. I wonder if this is something that BenQ places in the lamp area deliberately to see if the plastic has been removed - indicating a bulb has been swapped? This might be something that they look for when it comes to lamp warranty. Who knows?


Thanks for sharing the pic!


Ian


----------



## ARM420

So I just received my 1070 a few hours ago. In the process of getting it all mounted and set up but its just sitting on my coffee table for now. For the most part I use my ps3 for just about everything. I have it hooked up through my a/v receiver (onkyo tx-nr515) and it wont get a signal on start up. Tried turning on the projector first then the receiver. Then the other way around as well... no dice. But if I unplug the hdmi cable and plug it back in then it gets the signal. Any idea whats up or how I can fix this? Because that will be annoying lol


----------



## smokarz

I am having a real hard time ceiling mounting this projector and have it fill the screen perfectly.


I have the top and right sides of the image to lined up with my screen, but the left and bottom side is a little off because the bottom left corner looks a little inward. I know my measurements are not 99.9% exact, but I am sure is pretty darn accurate.


Could this be a problem with the optic/lens? Anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ARM420*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2280#post_22957841
> 
> 
> So I just received my 1070 a few hours ago. In the process of getting it all mounted and set up but its just sitting on my coffee table for now. For the most part I use my ps3 for just about everything. I have it hooked up through my a/v receiver (onkyo tx-nr515) and it wont get a signal on start up. Tried turning on the projector first then the receiver. Then the other way around as well... no dice. But if I unplug the hdmi cable and plug it back in then it gets the signal. Any idea whats up or how I can fix this? Because that will be annoying lol




Have you tried switching input, then switch it back so it scans the signal again?


I used to have the same problem with my Optoma HD65, it's really hard for it to lock into the signal. But then I bought a 50ft long thick HDMI cable and never have the problem again.


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2280#post_22957842
> 
> 
> I am having a real hard time ceiling mounting this projector and have it fill the screen perfectly.
> 
> 
> I have the top and right sides of the image to lined up with my screen, but the left and bottom side is a little off because the bottom left corner looks a little inward. I know my measurements are not 99.9% exact, but I am sure is pretty darn accurate.
> 
> 
> Could this be a problem with the optic/lens? Anyone else having the same problem?


Smokarz...I had similiar problems and it drove me crazy! Just when I thought I fixed it...if I switched to DirecTV I would have screen fitment issues. I just ended up over scanning the image. Although I don't use the built in overscanning...I used the zoom method and used the overscanning settings on my HTPC. What tricks have you tried. I can take pics if need be.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2280#post_22957881
> 
> 
> Smokarz...I had similiar problems and it drove me crazy! Just when I thought I fixed it...if I switched to DirecTV I would have screen fitment issues. I just ended up over scanning the image. Although I don't use the built in overscanning...I used the zoom method and used the overscanning settings on my HTPC. What tricks have you tried. I can take pics if need be.




Haven't use any tricks yet. I've been playing with moving the PJ up/down, left/right, etc. But can't fix this.


I won't be able to use overscan because my screen is borderless (it doesn't have black trims around the edges to absorb over spills).


----------



## ARM420




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2280#post_22957857
> 
> 
> Have you tried switching input, then switch it back so it scans the signal again?
> 
> 
> I used to have the same problem with my Optoma HD65, it's really hard for it to lock into the signal. But then I bought a 50ft long thick HDMI cable and never have the problem again.


I did. I just did it again to double check. No signal. But I soon as I unplug hdmi and plug back in it detects it immediately... hmmm...


----------



## ARM420

Never mind. Think i figured it out. Turned on the CEC in hdmi settings. Think it might have did the trick


----------



## Devedander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geezerpl*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2280#post_22954591
> 
> 
> Here goes a direct shootout between my old Acer H5360BD (570 hours) vs. Benq W1070 (4 hours, FW 1.02).
> 
> Both in ECO Mode (Cinema). Both DC3. Both out of the box settings.
> 
> Projection distance = 3.1m
> 
> 
> Noise measurement device: HTC One X und https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pjw.noisemeter
> 
> Measurement time: 02:00 AM (total silence / background noise = 15-16dB)
> 
> 
> RESULTS:
> 
> Acer = 28-29dB (advertised as 26-27dB in ECO)
> 
> Benq = 29-30dB
> 
> 
> Contrast = no visible difference
> 
> Brightness = no visible difference
> 
> Colors = no visible difference
> 
> Sharpness = Benq +++ / Acer ++
> 
> Convergence / Distortion = Benq +++ / Acer +
> 
> Zoom / Screen size = Benq 104" / Acer 91"
> 
> 3D (Half1080p SBS .mkv) = no visible difference, but with Benq a lot of clicking on 2 remotes (Mede8er player + Benq) to get the 3D image ... with ACER it's full auto - just playback change from 2D to 3D and the H5360BD switches itself to 3D SBS (no fiddling with HDMI settings, etc.)



Does the acer somehow recognize 3D SBS vs 3D HOU or does the acer just not support hou?


----------



## kiwichev

Well my 1070 arrived today from amazon..I'm coming from a sharp dt-500 720 p projector around 5 years old .Initial impressions are its very bright with very good sharpness and color accuracy .It is a upgrade but I was hoping for a little more .i was hoping 5 years of projectors and a 1080p upgrade would be a significant difference .. But for 899.00 It is a unbelievable bargain and for people who want 3d for under a thousand it is hard to beat ..I will keep it and will enjoy 3d ..


----------



## Ezzelin

Does anyone else have any image noise on their W1070? In dark areas I can see what looks like film grain noise. The noise reduction in the menu doesn't seem to change it. I'm using good quality HDMI cables, and I've tried them on both HDMI1 and HDMI2. Thankfully, it isn't visible at seating distance, but it bugs me that it's there in case I ever want to project bigger. It doesn't show in the parts of the screen that are taken up by the menu when I bring that up. I've taken a video of it:







Also, I got my 3DTV Corp glasses the other day and tried them out last night. They worked very well. I've already ordered two more. I had no sync issues all night and the red was filtered out. Here's the link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DLP-LINK-Glasses-2-Mitsubishi-Samsung-DLP-TV-DLP-Link-Projectors-/150882711282 


Coraline and Street Fighter IV both looked wonderful in stereo 3D. The motion in 1080p24 3D was very smooth in Coraline, so I won't be missing CFI. I'm really loving the 144Hz. 720p in SF4 didn't look blurry at all, and I noticed no input lag. Still wish I could have 1080p 3D at 60Hz, but I'm sure it will come someday to a projector. I'll just have to use my BenQ XL2420TX for now when I want that.


----------



## DaGamePimp

Ezzelin,


You have to calibrate the basic settings properly, Brightness will adjust your black level and generally with DLP you'll want to set this to where there is no Dither (the DMD Dither is likely what you are calling 'noise').


Now with that said, only 0 IRE absolute black should have zero dither and anything above that will dither as this is how the DMD micro-mirrors function on a DLP (they pivot).


Once you have the basic settings adjusted properly don't worry too much about what it looks like right up at the screen with DLP (other than focal sharpness/uniformity) instead sit back at your main viewing position and enjoy.










Jason


----------



## geezerpl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2280#post_22957157
> 
> 
> It's interesting that removing this plastic "film" fixed your overheating issue. I wonder if this is something that BenQ places in the lamp area deliberately to see if the plastic has been removed - indicating a bulb has been swapped?
> 
> Ian



That is probably why they opted for issuing FW update (fixing fan speed) instead of calling all units sold for service overhaul (like Toyota does with their cars).

Much cheaper...


I had a long chat with Benq service guys here in Poland and they admitted the new FW doesn't bring anything new to the projector - just trying to overcome some hardware issues in some units (bad components, plastic films, etc







)


----------



## geezerpl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Devedander*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2280#post_22958195
> 
> 
> Does the acer somehow recognize 3D SBS vs 3D HOU or does the acer just not support hou?



Acer supports all 3D formats.


----------



## geezerpl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbox1080p*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2280#post_22956414
> 
> 
> I find this hard to swallow, your saying the color and contrast on a 720p projector is the same as a 1080p?



As for brightness / contrast pls bear in mind the 570 hours on Acer's bulb !

As lamp ages the brightness drops down and the ANSI contrast improves - of course smaller screen size also matters.


----------



## Sinistre1

Jason (DaGamePimp) do you own the 1070? I know you had a Mitsu HC30000 (cause your reviews sold me on it, lol). If so, how ould you compare the 2D image and black level/ shadow detail on the BenQ, if you can remember oh so long ago!


----------



## Sinistre1

Ooooppss! Meant 3000 not 30,000. That model isn't out til June! Lol.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sinistre1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2280#post_22958579
> 
> 
> Jason (DaGamePimp) do you own the 1070? I know you had a Mitsu HC30000 (cause your reviews sold me on it, lol). If so, how ould you compare the 2D image and black level/ shadow detail on the BenQ, if you can remember oh so long ago!



I do not own the w1070 but have considered giving one a trial run once they are available at my local Fry's (which might be soon since the 1070 & 1080 are listed on their website).


This thread is no different from most other new unit threads that set the price per feature bar lower and lower, praises will be sung and hyperbole will be exclaimed but real world expectations should be kept.


Honestly the 1070 sounds like a bargain and having seen most of BenQ's offerings over the years I am pretty confident of what to expect with this model. BenQ builds some great performers and I am confident this model will out perform the HC3000 on most counts.


Or if anyone in the Portland Oregon area has one and is interested in a pro-level calibration I'll do so for about 1/3 of the standard ISF rate since it allows me to see the unit in person and get a solid grasp of its performance.


Jason


----------



## Sinistre1

Not placing my hands in your pockets but here's to hoping you get one soon! I look forward to your review as your HC3000 reviews/ tips were spot on!! (IMHO)


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ezzelin*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2280#post_22958290
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have any image noise on their W1070? In dark areas I can see what looks like film grain noise. The noise reduction in the menu doesn't seem to change it. I'm using good quality HDMI cables, and I've tried them on both HDMI1 and HDMI2. Thankfully, it isn't visible at seating distance, but it bugs me that it's there in case I ever want to project bigger. It doesn't show in the parts of the screen that are taken up by the menu when I bring that up. I've taken a video of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I got my 3DTV Corp glasses the other day and tried them out last night. They worked very well. I've already ordered two more. I had no sync issues all night and the red was filtered out. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DLP-LINK-Glasses-2-Mitsubishi-Samsung-DLP-TV-DLP-Link-Projectors-/150882711282
> 
> 
> Coraline and Street Fighter IV both looked wonderful in stereo 3D. The motion in 1080p24 3D was very smooth in Coraline, so I won't be missing CFI. I'm really loving the 144Hz. 720p in SF4 didn't look blurry at all, and I noticed no input lag. Still wish I could have 1080p 3D at 60Hz, but I'm sure it will come someday to a projector. I'll just have to use my BenQ XL2420TX for now when I want that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> In one of the reviews it was suggested that there was some nose in some of the modes. The suggestion was to turn Brilliant Color off, use Cinema Made and Smart Eco to get the best possible picture without noise.
> 
> 
> Regarding the 3D corp. glasses. Be sure you get the non-rechargeable ones. The rechargeable version will not work with the 1070. I have tried several brands including Sansonic OKBA, and True-Depth. both work fine. The True-Depth block the red flash a little better and are more comfortable they are also rechargeable and cost about the same as the 3DTV glasses. . The Sansonic also work and are a good buy for about $25. each. The Okba's also work fine for about $25 each even though they are not listed at 144kz. I would suggest that if one is interested in buying multiple pairs of glasses that they get one or two pairs of the new versions of the True Depth. (Be sure to get them from their own website since Amazon may not have the latest version). If you need more pairs for guests and children the Sansonic and Okba will work fine.


----------



## MakisCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2310#post_22958675
> 
> 
> The Okba's also work fine for about $25 each even though they are not listed at 144kz.



never heard of those Okba glasses before..

could you provide any links to shops / reviews?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MakisCE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2310#post_22958772
> 
> 
> never heard of those Okba glasses before..
> 
> could you provide any links to shops / reviews?



They are very similar to the SanSonic and work just as well. The construction is about the same. They are alternatives to the SanSonic. I got them through Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Ultralight-Rechargeable-Projector-Viewsonic-Mitsubishi/dp/B00AASENXC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360766093&sr=8-1&keywords=okeba+3d+dlp 


These work with the W1070. The are cheaply made but the company will back them up.. I got several pairs and had an issue with one. They immediately replaced the defective pair and did not even ask me to send the bad one back. This is how I rate the glasses.


1. True Depth (New Model that will work with W1070) Expensive

2. Okba or Sansonic both are equal.


----------



## Vanderloop

I got mine yesterday and the mfg date was Jan 2013 with version 1.04 on it. Man am I blown away by this as a first home projector.


Ok I was able to make my projection screen and test the projector. I still need to mount it but I was just playing around last night. It has not been tuned to the screen, its straight out of the box. BTW the screen is a 100" and all the pictures were taken with a crappy cell phone.



I still need to frame out the screen.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

For those that are ceiling mounting your projectors in a living room and not a dedicated theater room or basement, how are you handling the power cord and HDMI situation?


If you are building out a space for a theater specifically, you could use drop ceilings or outlets in the ceiling, but those are both tough in a living room.


Any elegant solutions for covering these things on living room ceiling?


----------



## zapper

well my cart at Amazon is full including the W1070 but came to a halt as far as a mounting bracket, read on this thread the right bracket for the W1070 it even head a picture, now would you believe it cannot find it?????? can someone direct me to it, please.


Thanks


----------



## Keith AP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2310#post_22959516
> 
> 
> For those that are ceiling mounting your projectors in a living room and not a dedicated theater room or basement, how are you handling the power cord and HDMI situation?
> 
> 
> If you are building out a space for a theater specifically, you could use drop ceilings or outlets in the ceiling, but those are both tough in a living room.
> 
> 
> Any elegant solutions for covering these things on living room ceiling?



I know this doesn't answer your question, but I thought others might want to see a rear wall shelf solution. This is temporary for probably 6 months which is why I'm not making much effort for a "clean" install.


In my old dedicated theater, I ran all projector cables along the ceiling between 1x2 firring strips, then stretched and stapled a cloth/denim material around the 1x2's, hiding the cables and covering the wood.


----------



## accordex

Can anyone help me with the focus? One side of my desktop is clear and the other is out of focus. Had the pj 5" down, now its 10".


my keystone is at -3


could the lens have a smudge?


ARE we supposed to be able to clean the lens from dust? Or don't touch it,ever?


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith AP*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2310#post_22960918
> 
> 
> I know this doesn't answer your question, but I thought others might want to see a rear wall shelf solution. This is temporary for probably 6 months which is why I'm not making much effort for a "clean" install.
> 
> 
> In my old dedicated theater, I ran all projector cables along the ceiling between 1x2 firring strips, then stretched and stapled a cloth/denim material around the 1x2's, hiding the cables and covering the wood.




Doesn't help me, but cool none the less lol. I found some stuff on Amazon that should do the trick in any event, but if others want to give input, I won't object lol.


Is that an Atdec or Mustang mount you're using (they kinda look the same), and does your mount allow horizontal sliding, not tilting, but sliding of the PJ?


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *accordex*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2310#post_22960923
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me with the focus? One side of my desktop is clear and the other is out of focus. Had the pj 5" down, now its 10".
> 
> 
> my keystone is at -3
> 
> 
> could the lens have a smudge?
> 
> 
> ARE we supposed to be able to clean the lens from dust? Or don't touch it,ever?



You can clean the lens - just as you would any other camera or projector lens. It even mentions this in the "care and feeding" section of the user guide. Only use a lens cleaning cloth and lens cleaning fluid (if required). I wouldn't use any fluid on the lens when the projector is running due to the heat during projection - or during cool-down.


Ian


----------



## swirl54

Will a ps3 hooked straight into this projector give me 3d or is something else needed?


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swirl54*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2310#post_22961331
> 
> 
> Will a ps3 hooked straight into this projector give me 3d or is something else needed?



an HDMI cable that handles 3d will be needed.


----------



## swirl54

I am not sure if mine are 1.4 or not I thought older cables would work as well. I really just needed to know if I needed a 3d capable receiver.


----------



## swirl54

I am not sure if mine are 1.4 or not I thought older cables would work as well. I really just needed to know if I needed a 3d capable receiver.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swirl54*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2310#post_22961405
> 
> 
> I am not sure if mine are 1.4 or not I thought older cables would work as well. I really just needed to know if I needed a 3d capable receiver.



if your passing the audio to the AVR and then from the Video to the Projector, yes a 3d capable AVR and two 3d capable HDMI cables will be needed.


----------



## ARM420

Well I thought I had the problem fixed with my no signal problem. Guess I was wrong... I'm still having to unplug and replug the hdmi cable every time on start up. Does anyone have any ideas on whats causing this? If more info is needed just ask


----------



## Badboy36

I own a benq w6000 and i am very happy with the 2d image. Now i consider to buy a W1070 because i want the option of 3d. My question: Is the 2d image of the W1070 as good as benq w6000?


Many thanks for a reply and i hope you can help me with my decision what to do.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Badboy36*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2310#post_22961621
> 
> 
> I own a benq w6000 and i am very happy with the 2d image. Now i consider to buy a W1070 because i want the option of 3d. My question: Is the 2d image of the W1070 as good as benq w6000?
> 
> 
> Many thanks for a reply and i hope you can help me with my decision what to do.



from all the reviews I have read and watched, they have all said yes that it has a better picture then the w6000 and is a worth wild upgrade.


----------



## modde239

Well i' m blown away by its 3D quality it is very good zero crosstalk sharp and has enough light output in 3D.....I use Sainsonic 3D glasses and they work very well. 3D on a 90" screen is so much better than on a 55" led tv.....and the fan noise is the same as my old Infocus IN76 so no problem.....


----------



## Singh007

3 Quick Questions:


1) Why is the option for side by side 3d greyed out when playing youtube videos in 3d? I am playing them through the ps3 app and the option is greyed out. However, the top-bottom option is able to be selected. Why is the SBS option greyed out on the w1070?


2) I have tried 2 3D movies (avengers and Prometheus), and i was very underwhelmed. I did not see any pop out at all. Not even once. And the actors all look like cardboard cutouts. Also, when the camera pans, the image looks weird in some parts, sort of like how it is with a wide angle lens. Its hard to describe, but the image looks sort of flat and wavy.


3) Any place I can go to check out some cool 3d clips etc on my ps3? SOmewhere where i can stream videos..I have netflix, but for some strange reason, the 3d movies won't open (it says, this title is unavailable, try another selection, but the first time i put it on a 3d title in netflix, it worked..just never again)


Any ideas? thanks


----------



## PSEng

Any Owners in Northern Virginia?


Last DLP projector I demo was optoma HD20 at Best Buy. I experience Rainbow and decided to buy an EPSON LCD projector.


It's time to upgrade and I wonder if any of the stores in Northern Virginia demo Benq W1070? I am hoping that I will not experience rainbow with this model because I always preferred picture on lower end DLP than the LCD ones.


If any W1070 owner wants to demo, I will appreciate it.


----------



## smokarz

I see no rainbow whatsoever while watching the Dark Knight. But again, it's probably best if you could demo it yourself. Some are more sensitive than others.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith AP*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2310#post_22960918
> 
> 
> I know this doesn't answer your question, but I thought others might want to see a rear wall shelf solution. This is temporary for probably 6 months which is why I'm not making much effort for a "clean" install.
> 
> 
> In my old dedicated theater, I ran all projector cables along the ceiling between 1x2 firring strips, then stretched and stapled a cloth/denim material around the 1x2's, hiding the cables and covering the wood.




Well is doing your job for the time been, let me ask you thjis how far is your screen or wall away from your PJ? reason I ask I barely have 9 feet away from a 100" and don't think that it would work for me since my Sanyo 1080P is 11 feet away and everything is perfect with that set up.


----------



## modde239




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Singh007*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2310#post_22962034
> 
> 
> 3 Quick Questions:
> 
> 
> 1) Why is the option for side by side 3d greyed out when playing youtube videos in 3d? I am playing them through the ps3 app and the option is greyed out. However, the top-bottom option is able to be selected. Why is the SBS option greyed out on the w1070? Any ideas? thanks



3D sbs only works when youre video output is set to 1080i/50/60HZ.....I had the same problem and now it works great....


----------



## Keith AP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2310#post_22961113
> 
> 
> Is that an Atdec or Mustang mount you're using (they kinda look the same), and does your mount allow horizontal sliding, not tilting, but sliding of the PJ?



Mike, I have the Mustang mount. You can orient the mount to provide horizontal sliding of 2 3/4" total. The upper bracket has some wiggle room too of about 1/4".

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2310#post_22962176
> 
> 
> Well is doing your job for the time been, let me ask you thjis how far is your screen or wall away from your PJ? reason I ask I barely have 9 feet away from a 100" and don't think that it would work for me since my Sanyo 1080P is 11 feet away and everything is perfect with that set up.



zapper, my lens is 9'4" from the far wall hitting an 88" screen. Based on the BenQ calculator, you would need 8'4" to 10' 11" from the lens to a 100" screen. Given the projector depth at just over 9 1/2", doesn't sound like it would work for you.


----------



## swirl54

So ps3 to 1070 for video. Then ps3 to non 3d receiver with optical for sound. Would this work without a new receiver to get full 3d?


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith AP*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2310#post_22962756
> 
> 
> Mike, I have the Mustang mount. You can orient the mount to provide horizontal sliding of 2 3/4" total. The upper bracket has some wiggle room too of about 1/4".
> 
> 
> 
> zapper, my lens is 9'4" from the far wall hitting an 88" screen. Based on the BenQ calculator, you would need 8'4" to 10' 11" from the lens to a 100" screen. Given the projector depth at just over 9 1/2", doesn't sound like it would work for you.



Thanks for your reply, it should work at 9' 6" according Projection Dimensions for a 100" screen the average setting for the BenQ is 2911 cm Average setting and that is exactly 9' 6", seen it on the BenQ manual Pages 14-16, just have to make double sure, so their is hope. correct me if I am wrong in the event of my wrong calculation...


Thanks


Ralph


----------



## empinball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2280#post_22957157
> 
> 
> It's interesting that removing this plastic "film" fixed your overheating issue. I wonder if this is something that BenQ places in the lamp area deliberately to see if the plastic has been removed - indicating a bulb has been swapped? This might be something that they look for when it comes to lamp warranty. Who knows?
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pic!
> 
> 
> Ian



I put it in high altitude mode too, even though i'm sitting at less than 2000 ft.


Here are a few shots of my setup.


----------



## ackergwj

I've just ordered the W1070 from NCIX based on the few reviews I could see, for $996 delivered incl 13% Ontario tax and express RMA/replacement/insurance, ($25-just in case). Keeping my fingers crossed smile.gif Would be nice to see a detailed review but its a brand new model and I decided to go for it instead of the HC8350 (an older model) that I was thinking of buying from across the border (US).


----------



## ac1dl0rd

Hi !


i have buy a Benq w1070 with firmware 1.3 for replace my Acer k330


i have a question for the 3d Glasses.


I have buy 4 sainsonic i would like to try a Benq 3d glasses D3.


In the manuel , the part number is : 3D Glasses- P/N: 5J.J7K25.011


But , i only find this model on the net .. 3D Glasses- P/N: 5J.J7K25.001


What is the difference..


3D Glasses- P/N: 5J.J7K25.001 work with w1070?


thank you!


----------



## Keith AP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2310#post_22962885
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply, it should work at 9' 6" according Projection Dimensions for a 100" screen the average setting for the BenQ is 2911 cm Average setting and that is exactly 9' 6", seen it on the BenQ manual Pages 14-16, just have to make double sure, so their is hope. correct me if I am wrong in the event of my wrong calculation...
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Ralph



If your lens distance from the screen is anywhere between 8'4" to 10' 11" - you should be good to go. Good luck.


----------



## ac1dl0rd

i have a question for the 3d Glasses.


I have buy 4 sainsonic i would like to try a Benq 3d glasses D3.


In the manuel , the part number is : 3D Glasses- P/N: 5J.J7K25.011


But , i only find this model on the net .. 3D Glasses- P/N: 5J.J7K25.001


What is the difference..


3D Glasses- P/N: 5J.J7K25.001 work with w1070?


thank you!


----------



## ARM420




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *farfromuman*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2220#post_22946482
> 
> 
> Is anyone using this with an Onkyo NR515 or NR616 receiver? I can't get the video to show on the projector, only shows the Onkyo splash screen at startup. These receivers have trouble with some displays, mine worked fine with my tv but not with this projector, I tried 3 different cables and no luck. I have the 1.04 firmware and the latest firmware on the Onkyo. Direct connection from each device works fine with same cables.



Did you happen to figure anything out about this? I too am using a 515 and I have to unplug the HDMI cable and plug it back in to the projector everytime I turn stuff on. Pretty annoying... was hoping someone could figure this out...


----------



## Deadpool66

Just received my 3D corp glasses and they work like a charm. No red or juttering.


----------



## superfanatico

Can someone give me some type of proof that this projector runs at 144hz? I am trying to prove it to 3dtv corp but because of the price point he does not believe it can be 144hz. I have shown him forums and competitors information but because there is nothing from benq that talks about triple flash or 144hz it hasn't been good enough.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Can everyone who is using this projector start listing what screens and their gains that they have been using with it? trying to get a grasp on what to look for, I can fit between a 92 to 96 inch diagonal screen but Im looking for one that is motorized, so any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dzenc

For anyone waiting for Benq D3 glasses, it may take a while. I ordered a pair from B&H about 2 weeks ago -- they listed on their web site "7-14 days" shipping time and indicated that they would be sent directly from the manufacturer.


I just got the following email from B&H in response to my query for a status update:
Code:


Code:


[CODE]Good afternoon Dan,

This should ship mid March.  We will email tracking as soon as available.

[/CODE]


On the flip side, I've had a *fantastic* experience with TrueDepth and -- although I have nothing to compare them with (my first projector and first 3D glasses) -- I can wholeheartedly agree with all the positive comments that others have made about the TrueDepth glasses and the wonderful support provided by them.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith AP*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2340#post_22963884
> 
> 
> If your lens distance from the screen is anywhere between 8'4" to 10' 11" - you should be good to go. Good luck.




Currently my Sanyo PJ is 11.6" away from my screen , so with that in mind just move up 1" forward to 10.6" and that should do it, this would be my third or fourth projector and I am hesitant that the BenQ would not meet the expectation of the PJ that have had, it seems the price is low.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2340#post_22965254
> 
> 
> Everyone's peception/requirement for brightness is different and impacted by the environment the projector will be used in. 2D & 3D of course have completely different gain requirements so your intended use will factor in as well. Coderguy has included the W1070 in his EliteProjector Calculator. You can select your screen size and play with different gains to determine lumens. Projector Central has a similar calculator. This should get you pointed in the right direction.



okay I will take a look at that, I was thinking of getting EliteScreens VMAX2 Motorized screens, I was just looking for opinions on various screen manufactures, which ones people feel you get your most money with while being of quality and so forth, I will start with Coderguy app and keep searching around.


Edit: That Calculator was super helpful, it confirmed that the mount I want to use will be in range of the drop requirements so I can go ahead and order the mount







Now on to figuring out what screen will work best.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzenc*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2340#post_22964978
> 
> 
> For anyone waiting for Benq D3 glasses, it may take a while. I ordered a pair from B&H about 2 weeks ago -- they listed on their web site "7-14 days" shipping time and indicated that they would be sent directly from the manufacturer.
> 
> 
> I just got the following email from B&H in response to my query for a status update:
> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CODE]Good afternoon Dan,
> 
> This should ship mid March.  We will email tracking as soon as available.
> 
> [/CODE]
> 
> 
> On the flip side, I've had a *fantastic* experience with TrueDepth and -- although I have nothing to compare them with (my first projector and first 3D glasses) -- I can wholeheartedly agree with all the positive comments that others have made about the TrueDepth glasses and the wonderful support provided by them.



I have tried several brands and I agree that the TrueDepth are the best so far. I suggest that if you are into to 3D get one or two pairs of the TrueDepth and get the SanSonic for guests if price is a factor. The True-Depth costs about twice as much as the SanSonic. I find the TrueDepth more comfortable and better made they also cost more than twice the price. The color and 3D is the same with both brands but the TrueDepth being larger seems to block the red flash better. I aslo would not worry about waiting for the Benq glasses. some reviews felt that they were not the best. They are also very expensive.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Okay since this will be my first projector and first projector install, since the lens is offset from center what would you recommend is the easiest way to go about installing this projector?


I would assume you would start with the screen first (in my case dead center of the room) and then from there go about mounting the projector, would you want to install it to the ceiling mount and then say have a friend hold it focus it in and what not until its crystal clear and the image is centered to the screen and then make marks on the ceiling and go about installing it or is there an easier way?


I plan to get the low profile Mustang mount.


----------



## jbpj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2340#post_22965544
> 
> 
> Okay since this will be my first projector and first projector install, since the lens is offset from center what would you recommend is the easiest way to go about installing this projector?
> 
> 
> I would assume you would start with the screen first (in my case dead center of the room) and then from there go about mounting the projector, would you want to install it to the ceiling mount and then say have a friend hold it focus it in and what not until its crystal clear and the image is centered to the screen and then make marks on the ceiling and go about installing it or is there an easier way?
> 
> 
> I plan to get the low profile Mustang mount.



I set my projector on a table and got the image the size I wanted, then looked up to the ceiling and that is where I am mounting the projector. I also have the mustang mount.


----------



## Keith AP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2340#post_22965544
> 
> 
> Okay since this will be my first projector and first projector install, since the lens is offset from center what would you recommend is the easiest way to go about installing this projector?
> 
> 
> I would assume you would start with the screen first (in my case dead center of the room) and then from there go about mounting the projector, would you want to install it to the ceiling mount and then say have a friend hold it focus it in and what not until its crystal clear and the image is centered to the screen and then make marks on the ceiling and go about installing it or is there an easier way?
> 
> 
> I plan to get the low profile Mustang mount.



I have always mounted the projector first, established the image location and size on the wall, then install the screen at that position. With the projector mounted first, you can display the test grid pattern to level and rotate for proper positioning. Having a friend try and hold the projector still would be VERY challenging.


I measure the distance to the center of the screen, then transfer the measurement to the ceiling location from a common side wall. The lens offset from center is 2.66" that you have to account for (ASSUMING you attach the mount at dead center). The Mustang mount provides about 2 3/4" side to side movement so you can fine tune the projector AFTER the screen is installed if need be. I purchased a Carada screen and the mount style allows the screen to be slid horizontally (if you miss the mark).


This stuff can get VERY tricky, so measure and remeasure frequently.


----------



## DaylightSM

Have any of you owners successfully used any of the Monoprice ceiling mounts with the 1070?


----------



## jbpj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaylightSM*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2340#post_22965980
> 
> 
> Have any of you owners successfully used any of the Monoprice ceiling mounts with the 1070?



I tried the $12 ceiling mount but I couldn't get it to work. I returned it and got the Mustang.


----------



## ERuiz

Guys, I got my 1070 yesterday from Amazon and yes, it's firmware 1.04 


I have not permanently installed it yet but I did start it up, hooked up a PS3 to it and played the latest Transformers movie and I was BLOWN away by the sharpness of the image. Not just the sharpness, but the image pop even though I had it on it's default Cinema mode with lamp setting of ECO on. The sharpness, well, it was SHARP the entire image. Unlike my Epson 8350 was was sharp in patches and sections only.


The only thing I don't like so far is the lens shift knob, if you want to call it that. Seems like it was an afterthought by BenQ to add it. Before you say it's a $1K DLP, so what! The Epson 8350, I only paid $100 more a few years ago and the lens shift is 1,000% better implemented and practical. I wish BenQ would not have done this implementation of lens shift and perhaps increase the zoom range a bit more. That would have been better, IMO.


Other than this, I am in love with this PJ. I can't wait to finish putting it up and calibrating it.


Now, what 3D glasses do you guys recommend? Also, will I need to make sure the HDMI cables are 1.4a thoughout?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## empinball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2340#post_22965284
> 
> 
> okay I will take a look at that, I was thinking of getting EliteScreens VMAX2 Motorized screens, I was just looking for opinions on various screen manufactures, which ones people feel you get your most money with while being of quality and so forth, I will start with Coderguy app and keep searching around.
> 
> 
> Edit: That Calculator was super helpful, it confirmed that the mount I want to use will be in range of the drop requirements so I can go ahead and order the mount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on to figuring out what screen will work best.



First time projector and screen owner myself. I have a W1070 and the Vapex 120" tab tension screen and have been pleased with both now that my overheating issues have been addressed.


----------



## johnsmith808

I have the Saisonics, 3dtvcorp battery versions and the latest True Depths.


1) Sainsonics: They are very light. They don't block the dlp flash well. Reverse sync a lot. Not recommended. $25


2) 3dtvcorp battery version: blocks flash best (even better than the True Depths), no sync issues, comfortable. The only negative is the green tint, which reduces the image brightness and alters color slightly. Turning brilliant color on helps. Overall very good glasses, especially for the price. $35


3) True Depth: Very well made, flexible arms. No issues with sync. No color change or dimming of brightness due to tint color. Image looks vibrant and accurate. Only slight issue is that on an all black screen, it looks like screen uniformity issues. There is black with some red mixed in on the edges. However overall I'd say that these provide the most pleasing image due to neutral colored lenses. $60


----------



## Greg Flowers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaylightSM*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2340#post_22965980
> 
> 
> Have any of you owners successfully used any of the Monoprice ceiling mounts with the 1070?



I use one of them and it works great for my set up. I got a white one that matches the projector and ceiling.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *empinball*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2340#post_22966180
> 
> 
> First time projector and screen owner myself. I have a W1070 and the Vapex 120" tab tension screen and have been pleased with both now that my overheating issues have been addressed.



Well I cant afford that much for a screen but their standard looks pretty good and that wireless trigger puts it over the top ^_^ and its a great price point too.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2340#post_22966236
> 
> 
> I have the Saisonics, 3dtvcorp battery versions and the latest True Depths.
> 
> 
> 1) Sainsonics: They are very light. They don't block the dlp flash well. Reverse sync a lot. Not recommended. $25
> 
> 
> 2) 3dtvcorp battery version: blocks flash best (even better than the True Depths), no sync issues, comfortable. The only negative is the green tint, which reduces the image brightness and alters color slightly. Turning brilliant color on helps. Overall very good glasses, especially for the price. $35
> 
> 
> 3) True Depth: Very well made, flexible arms. No issues with sync. No color change or dimming of brightness due to tint color. Image looks vibrant and accurate. Only slight issue is that on an all black screen, it looks like screen uniformity issues. There is black with some red mixed in on the edges. However overall I'd say that these provide the most pleasing image due to neutral colored lenses. $60



Nice review of the glasses. I agree that the SanSonic don't block the dlp flash that well. I actually like the fact that you can reverse the sync. I have not had an issue loosing sync or reversing once set. I would not recommend them for my best pair of glasses but if one is on a budget and needs extra pairs for a 3D showing they are ok. I like the True Depth the best even though they are not perfect. They do a decent job of blocking the red flash and they are comfortable. The only issue is that they are expensive. I have not tried the 3Dcopr battery version. The rechargeable version will not work with the 1070. If, as you say, the image is not accurate, they would not be for me. I did a test yesterday using the Import "Sammy's Adventure--A Turtles Tale." This film is a torture test for 3d and has the best pop-outs of any disk out there. The Sansonic and True Depth worked well but as you said I could see some red flashing with the Sansonic..


----------



## dbox1080p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2340#post_22966236
> 
> 
> I have the Saisonics, 3dtvcorp battery versions and the latest True Depths.
> 
> 
> 1) Sainsonics: They are very light. They don't block the dlp flash well. Reverse sync a lot. Not recommended. $25
> 
> 
> 2) 3dtvcorp battery version: blocks flash best (even better than the True Depths), no sync issues, comfortable. The only negative is the green tint, which reduces the image brightness and alters color slightly. Turning brilliant color on helps. Overall very good glasses, especially for the price. $35
> 
> 
> 3) True Depth: Very well made, flexible arms. No issues with sync. No color change or dimming of brightness due to tint color. Image looks vibrant and accurate. Only slight issue is that on an all black screen, it looks like screen uniformity issues. There is black with some red mixed in on the edges. However overall I'd say that these provide the most pleasing image due to neutral colored lenses. $60



Great info john and just the comparison I have been looking out for. Is it just me or do you find the sainsonic dims the image and heavily distorts the color balance?


How color acurite is the truedepth? Are we talking color accurate like a normal 2D image


I just watched Silent Hill Revelations on bluray and this pj just keeps making me smile. If I never bought the JVC x30 then this would have kept me happy until 4K hit the streets


----------



## johnsmith808

The True Depths do look more like the 2d image as far as colors. White looks more like white while the 3dtvcorp glasses have the greenish tinge. My observations are relative to the other glasses. I was able to quickly switch between one pair to the other and the color and brightness difference was noticeable to me.


I still think that the 3dtvcorp glasses are the best value for most people but for us picky individuals, the True Depths are worth the premium.


There must be some reason why some glasses are color tinted but it's nice to see glasses that aren't.


----------



## modde239

I have a different experience with the Sainsonic glasses I think they are great for the money no problem with sync and no problem with red flash. I only can see red flash when I put the glasses away from my eyes than everything thats black in the picture has a red tint. When I put the glasses on everything is black again. So no problem. Sure every 3D glasses will dim the picture but with the BenQ its no problem because its very bright.....Sainsonic very cheap en rechargeable...


----------



## zapper

Well it seems that we have different experiences with the same 3D glasses, how can that be???? could it be ambient light or the calibration of the PJ.


----------



## ERuiz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2340#post_22967030
> 
> 
> Well it seems that we have different experiences with the same 3D glasses, how can that be???? could it be ambient light or the calibration of the PJ.



I think it's more the fact that this is very subjective and what might look bad for some, might look good for others.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rwestley

Let me add a little to the mix about the 3D glasses. The color from the True-Depth and Sansonc is really close. I tried them changing pairs in rapid succession. The big difference is the red flash that some will see with the Sansonic. The problem for me with the 3D corp glasses is the green tinge and the fact they are not rechargeable. I know 3D Active should have some available soon and probably others will also come. As I said in a previous post I like the True-Depth best so far and the Sansonic might be fine for those who find that the more expensive ones are not in their budget. I also agree it is subjective regarding 3D glasses.


----------



## johnsmith808

When I only had the Sainsonics, I thought they were fine. I still could see red on blacks though. When I got the other two brands that's when I could see the difference. Ignorance is bliss.


The green tint on the 3dtvcorp glasses to me isn't as distracting as the loss of contrast of the Sainsonics. Others would prefer the Sainsonics.


----------



## sanm

I got benq w1070 on monday, tried projecting a movie on the wall painted in yellow without any projector screen and it still looks,great. I have ordered a,screen and i am hoping it will be a great movie watching experience.


What type of 3d glasses do i need for watching 3d content on this projector? I do not want to spend too much on glasses so an economical option will work best for me. Please share your ideas.


----------



## safe bobo

so we just found out about these 3dtv corp 3d glasses are compatible with the w1070???


Had a little hiccup just turning on the w1070 just now....pressed power on the remote....the power button was blinking the entire time...the lamp did not turn on...after a while I tried pressing the power again I was able to get it to turn on and I saw that message" press power button to turn off projecto"r....but it was upside down......I turned it off with the controller and tried to turn it on....i couldn't...so i unplugged the projector and now it's back to good.


----------



## zapper

I got benq w1070 on monday, tried projecting a movie on the wall painted in yellow without any projector screen and it still looks,great. I have ordered a,screen and i am hoping it will be a great movie watching experience.


What type of 3d glasses do i need for watching 3d content on this projector? I do not want to spend too much on glasses so an economical option will work best for me. Please share your ideas.


It would be the Sainsonics, at around $26-30 each, it depends how many you need for kids etc, ( see the above posting )


----------



## smokarz

Ceiling mount this but having trapezoid. My ceiling is quite short, under 7ft.


I need a ceiling mount that's really short, preferably flush to the ceiling.


Any suggestions?


----------



## half-fast

Hello all, I just picked this projector up for under $1000 before taxes. I love this projector! Great picture!


I do have one question though - does anyone have any really well-calibrated settings? I understand there are different screens, lighting and room conditions, but Id love somewhere to start. I have a decent picture out of this unit already, but I know it can go further.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sanm*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2340#post_22967117
> 
> 
> I got benq w1070 on monday, tried projecting a movie on the wall painted in yellow without any projector screen and it still looks,great. I have ordered a,screen and i am hoping it will be a great movie watching experience.
> 
> 
> What type of 3d glasses do i need for watching 3d content on this projector? I do not want to spend too much on glasses so an economical option will work best for me. Please share your ideas.



read the last 10 or so post and you will get a good answer or check out this thread









http://www.avsforum.com/t/1448720/benq-w1070-144hz-compatible-dlp-link-3d-glasses


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *half-fast*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2370#post_22967392
> 
> 
> Hello all, I just picked this projector up for under $1000 before taxes. I love this projector! Great picture!
> 
> 
> I do have one question though - does anyone have any really well-calibrated settings? I understand there are different screens, lighting and room conditions, but Id love somewhere to start. I have a decent picture out of this unit already, but I know it can go further.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



You can download a calibration disc from AVSForums, or you can buy Disney WOW BluRay which does a great job, or you can get a S&M Calibration Disc, either way you will want to calibrate yourself so you get what will look good for you in your own settings, as for a suggested setting well I say anything anyone gives you wont matter since its to their setup, just use the cinema setting thats in their by default until you get a calibration disc.


----------



## kiwichev

Has anyone watched vudu 3d on this projector?.I get a double image and I can't change the settings on the remote as its not highlighted .. Watched a 3d dvd movie on the player it looked amazing


----------



## rwestley

It seems that the Monoprice DLP glasses also work with the 1070


http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10909&cs_id=1090903&p_id=9459&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Deadpool66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2370#post_22967792
> 
> 
> It seems that the Monoprice DLP glasses also work with the 1070
> 
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10909&cs_id=1090903&p_id=9459&seq=1&format=2




Those appear to be the 3d corp glasses rebranded


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deadpool66*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2370#post_22967799
> 
> 
> Those appear to be the 3d corp glasses rebranded



I though the same thing. One can often find Monoprice 10 or even 20% off coupons so they may be a good deal for some.


----------



## smokarz

Just watched an entire movie last night on the W1070 (Casino Royale). The motion and colors were so smooth and accurate. It's as film-like as I've ever seen on a projector (I only had Optoma and Epson prior).


I had seen no evidence of RBE whatsoever. Unless you're one of those souls that are extremely sensitive to RBE, you won't have a problem with this projector.


Still, the lower left corner misalignment is killing me. My top line of the screen is aligned with the image. Both the left and right are aligned (with slight trapezoid, which could be fix with a lower profile ceiling mount), but the bottom left corner is completely out of wack. I got about an 1.5" gap where the image is not filling the screen. Could this be a defect with the projector?


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2370#post_22967390
> 
> 
> Ceiling mount this but having trapezoid. My ceiling is quite short, under 7ft.
> 
> 
> I need a ceiling mount that's really short, preferably flush to the ceiling.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?





Any suggestions for low profile ceiling mount? I currently use the Mustang/Atdec mount.


Thanks


----------



## zapper

To bad that the Benq does not come with a lens cover to protect the lens from objects like dust & Grandkids..


----------



## dbox1080p

I watched 007 last night too, the Shanghai night time scenes were beautiful and had pop and punchy contrast. The action was so smooth and beats out lcd for this kind of stuff, very impressive


----------



## smokarz

Anyone else having problem ceiling mount this projector and have the image perfectly squared to your screen?


Anyone experience slanted or trapezoid image?


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2370#post_22969305
> 
> 
> To bad that the Benq does not come with a lens cover to protect the lens from objects like dust & Grandkids..




It does have a lens cover.


----------



## Solarbeat

In the process of sending mine back to BenQ to (hopefully) correct the weird fan noise I'm getting. (sounds like a film projector)


I wish I could hear another unit to see if it's a noise that's normal for the unit, but it isn't anything I've heard from the other projectors I've owned and/or worked with.


----------



## YouFermont




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2310#post_22959516
> 
> 
> For those that are ceiling mounting your projectors in a living room and not a dedicated theater room or basement, how are you handling the power cord and HDMI situation?
> 
> 
> If you are building out a space for a theater specifically, you could use drop ceilings or outlets in the ceiling, but those are both tough in a living room.
> 
> 
> Any elegant solutions for covering these things on living room ceiling?






I ordered some cable raceways on eBay, there is a lot of types and colors available, just search for "cable raceway" on google. Here a picture of the results, not perfect but still better than hanging cables.

 



*edit ; If you go the raceway route, never use the same raceway for both power and hdmi unless you have premium shielded hdmi cables, wich are very expansive. Both cable enclosed in the same raceway will introduce noise patern or weak signal in the picture.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbox1080p*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2370#post_22969308
> 
> 
> I watched 007 last night too, the Shanghai night time scenes were beautiful and had pop and punchy contrast. The action was so smooth and beats out lcd for this kind of stuff, very impressive



It was fun to watch Skyfall on both a JVC RS 45 and the W1070. The blacks reach another level with the RS45 but to my surprise the results on the W1070 are quite good. You will not get the ultra blacks from this projector but most people would be very satisfied.

The picture is bright and sharp with very good focus. The shadows and highlights are also good. It is much better than I expected from a sub $1000 projector. I got it mainly for 3D because the JVC shows a lot of ghosting and I find myself using it for regular tv viewing and sports. I use the JVC mostly for 2D movies because of the high lamp cost.


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2370#post_22969359
> 
> 
> Anyone else having problem ceiling mount this projector and have the image perfectly squared to your screen?
> 
> 
> Anyone experience slanted or trapezoid image?


I have the same problem...and I had it on my viewsonic pro8200. Although it's a lot better on the benq...I'm beginning to think it's my screen or the wall...not being completely flat. I'm not sure...


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2370#post_22969305
> 
> 
> To bad that the Benq does not come with a lens cover to protect the lens from objects like dust & Grandkids..



What are you talking about? Of course it does.


----------



## YouFermont

Last week I wrote about my w1070 bad picture quality and apparently my seller is reading this forum and contacted me. I just received a replacement unit this morning and this one is a firmware 1.4 unit and from the first test that I just made, it is obvious that the first one had a bad circuit or something. Now (even with dayligth in the room) the picture quality and colors are on par with my old HC4000 and regular resolution feed from my shaw direct is quite watchable. Can't wait to watch a movie or two tonigth.


I also receive my fixed frame 1.0 gain screen yesterday and will mount it tonigth, it's a no name 100 inch screen that I paid 350$ on ebay, Imwould have love a elunevision gray screen but the shipping charge were higher than the screen itself, so for the next couple weeks I will settle for that cheaper screen. The screen I use now is painted on the wall and does have a little hot spotting as I used some ceiling primer that I already had on hand, but it was not that far from the screen-goo screnn that I had last year with my hc4000. Sadly I painted over the screen-goo this summer when I replaced the HC4000 with a 70" sharp TV that I hated so much that I sold it for 2500$ less than I paid 5 months before....



here is some pics of my mount, a universal mount that sells for below 20$ on ebay (seller lcd-mount) and it work very well with that projector, it include a 4" drop and 8 inch drop adapter in the same box, they can be cut and drill in less than 2 minutes if you need less drop, as low as 2" I would say.

 

 


The old setup that I hated (sharp 70" 3d lcd)

 


The new setup, back to projector ( 100 inch painted screen and the new fixed frame screen waiting to be installed)


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2370#post_22969859
> 
> 
> I have the same problem...and I had it on my viewsonic pro8200. Although it's a lot better on the benq...I'm beginning to think it's my screen or the wall...not being completely flat. I'm not sure...




Can you take a pic so I can see how bad it is?


I think my is pretty bad, I'll try to post some pics tonight.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YouFermont*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2370#post_22969949
> 
> 
> Last week I wrote about my w1070 bad picture quality and apparently my seller is reading this forum and contacted me. I just received a replacement unit this morning and this one is a firmware 1.4 unit and from the first test that I just made, it is obvious that the first one had a bad circuit or something. Now (even with dayligth in the room) the picture quality and colors are on par with my old HC4000 and regular resolution feed from my shaw direct is quite watchable. Can't wait to watch a movie or two tonigth.
> 
> 
> I also receive my fixed frame 1.0 gain screen yesterday and will mount it tonigth, it's a no name 100 inch screen that I paid 350$ on ebay, Imwould have love a elunevision gray screen but the shipping charge were higher than the screen itself, so for the next couple weeks I will settle for that cheaper screen. The screen I use now is painted on the wall and does have a little hot spotting as I used some ceiling primer that I already had on hand, but it was not that far from the screen-goo screnn that I had last year with my hc4000. Sadly I painted over the screen-goo this summer when I replaced the HC4000 with a 70" sharp TV that I hated so much that I sold it for 2500$ less than I paid 5 months before....
> 
> 
> 
> here is some pics of my mount, a universal mount that sells for below 20$ on ebay (seller lcd-mount) and it work very well with that projector, it include a 4" drop and 8 inch drop adapter in the same box, they can be cut and drill in less than 2 minutes if you need less drop, as low as 2" I would say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old setup that I hated (sharp 70" 3d lcd)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new setup, back to projector ( 100 inch painted screen and the new fixed frame screen waiting to be installed)






Looks great, and I got a question.



It looks like the middle of projector's lense is at least about 6-8" from the ceiling.


While the top of your screen looks like it's about 4-6" from ceiling.


Don't you need at least a 6-7" offest, assuming you have a 100" screen?


----------



## dbox1080p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2370#post_22969857
> 
> 
> It was fun to watch Skyfall on both a JVC RS 45 and the W1070. The blacks reach another level with the RS45 but to my surprise the results on the W1070 are quite good. You will not get the ultra blacks from this projector but most people would be very satisfied.
> 
> The picture is bright and sharp with very good focus. The shadows and highlights are also good. It is much better than I expected from a sub $1000 projector. I got it mainly for 3D because the JVC shows a lot of ghosting and I find myself using it for regular tv viewing and sports. I use the JVC mostly for 2D movies because of the high lamp cost.



I would have watched it too on my jvc x30 but its going in for repair. I am in the same boat as you bud, I bought this for 3D and it does not disappoint


----------



## YouFermont




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2370#post_22970007
> 
> 
> Looks great, and I got a question.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the middle of projector's lense is at least about 6-8" from the ceiling.
> 
> 
> While the top of your screen looks like it's about 4-6" from ceiling.
> 
> 
> Don't you need at least a 6-7" offest, assuming you have a 100" screen?




Yes, the painted screen is about 4 inch too high and i need keystone correction this way, I will mount the fixed screen lower to remove the keystone, I painted the screen using wrong calculation from the canadian benq website. For a 100 inch screen at 10' throw distance, the projector has to be 3 inch higher than the screen for zero keystone and shift.


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2370#post_22969981
> 
> 
> Can you take a pic so I can see how bad it is?
> 
> 
> I think my is pretty bad, I'll try to post some pics tonight.


Sure can! One thing I read that can help with the trapazoids is to get your PJ as level as you can and then use lens shift. That is one of the things I like about my peerless mount...it allowed a lot room for adjustment. It has up\down and left\right tilt adjustments. A little expensive but well forth it to me: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TXNS6G/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## prfssr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YouFermont*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2370#post_22969776
> 
> 
> I ordered some cable raceways on eBay, there is a lot of types and colors available, just search for "cable raceway" on google.
> 
> 
> *edit ; If you go the raceway route, never use the same raceway for both power and hdmi unless you have premium shielded hdmi cables, wich are very expansive. Both cable enclosed in the same raceway will introduce noise patern or weak signal in the picture.



I would maintain it's not necessary to separate the cables in different raceways. After all, the minimum bandwidth of HDMI v1.0 is 165 MHz ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI ). It's trivial to filter out 60 Hz with no impact on the digital signal. Not to mention, we have AC power line ethernet transceivers (which I use in my own home), in which the digital signal coexists on the same conductor as the 60 Hz line. Even one of these sets that is only good for 1 Mb/s has a transmission frequency of at least 1 MHz. It's much easier to filter 60 Hz line interference from an HDMI signal than from a power line ethernet signal. Also, the HDMI transmission scheme is differential, so it is not particularly susceptible to electrostatic pickup ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transition-minimized_differential_signaling ). Regarding inductive pickup, such as would occur from a nearby AC line, from what I can glean from looking at the construction diagrams of numerous HDMI cables, the industry standard (it may be required -- I couldn't find that info, quickly, anyway) appears to be that each differential signal wire pair is twisted and individually electrostatically shielded. The twisted pair construction would greatly suppress AC line inductive pickup. So, I'm skeptical of the advice that it's necessary to separate the HDMI cable from the AC line run. In my own home theater room (my living room), I have made no attempt to separate my HDMI cable and AC line cord. They both run close to each other on the floor, along the wall, for more than 25 feet, the last 6 feet within the same cable raceway. I have no problems with video transmission. Just sayin'.


----------



## Keith AP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2370#post_22969359
> 
> 
> Anyone else having problem ceiling mount this projector and have the image perfectly squared to your screen?
> 
> 
> Anyone experience slanted or trapezoid image?



I had this and guessed that my problem was that the projector was not 100% perpendicular to the screen. I rotated the projector so that BOTH left and right sides showed identical trapezoid tendencies, then rotated the projector along the horizontal (lens up and down) until everything was square.


----------



## Keith AP

Everyone, here's a tip for making those final adjustments to the image; instead of tweaking with the mount, try tightening or loosening the screws that attach the mount to the projector.


I've been doing this for years as necessary and it gives you extremely fine adjustment capability. I'm talking no more than a turn or so - any more than that and you are too far off with the mount adjustment settings.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith AP*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2370#post_22970460
> 
> 
> Everyone, here's a tip for making those final adjustments to the image; instead of tweaking with the mount, try tightening or loosening the screws that attach the mount to the projector.
> 
> 
> I've been doing this for years as necessary and it gives you extremely fine adjustment capability. I'm talking no more than a turn or so - any more than that and you are too far off with the mount adjustment settings.



wait I just want to be clear, your talking about slightly loosening or tightening the screws that go into the projector that hold it to the mount?


----------



## half-fast




> Quote:
> You can download a calibration disc from AVSForums, or you can buy Disney WOW BluRay which does a great job, or you can get a S&M Calibration Disc, either way you will want to calibrate yourself so you get what will look good for you in your own settings, as for a suggested setting well I say anything anyone gives you wont matter since its to their setup, just use the cinema setting thats in their by default until you get a calibration disc.



Thanks, I'll do that.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2370#post_22970337
> 
> 
> Sure can! One thing I read that can help with the trapazoids is to get your PJ as level as you can and then use lens shift. That is one of the things I like about my peerless mount...it allowed a lot room for adjustment. It has up\down and left\right tilt adjustments. A little expensive but well forth it to me: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TXNS6G/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1




The problem with my setting is that my ceiling is less than 7ft, and I can't lower the screen since I got a few subs underneath it.


My lenshift is already maxed out (all the way up).


What I need is a really low profile mount.


So with the peerless mount, what's the distance from the ceiling to the middle of the lens? With my current Atdec mount, it's about 8".


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YouFermont*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2370#post_22970179
> 
> 
> Yes, the painted screen is about 4 inch too high and i need keystone correction this way, I will mount the fixed screen lower to remove the keystone, I painted the screen using wrong calculation from the canadian benq website. For a 100 inch screen at 10' throw distance, the projector has to be 3 inch higher than the screen for zero keystone and shift.





Are you sure? Only 3"? According to the manual, it's gotta be at least 6" above the top of the screen.


----------



## YouFermont

I will mount the screen in a couple hours, I will measure the drop after to be sure.


----------



## Keith AP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2400#post_22970478
> 
> 
> wait I just want to be clear, your talking about slightly loosening or tightening the screws that go into the projector that hold it to the mount?



Yep, that's it. The screws run deep so there is room to adjust.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith AP*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2400#post_22970587
> 
> 
> Yep, that's it. The screws run deep so there is room to adjust.


thats not a bad idea and since the projector is its own weight it wont move up and down since its handing, I will keep that in mind, guess you would need like a right angle screw driver to get to them once its mounted.


----------



## Keith AP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2400#post_22970623
> 
> 
> thats not a bad idea and since the projector is its own weight it wont move up and down since its handing, I will keep that in mind, guess you would need like a right angle screw driver to get to them once its mounted.



I just use a 2 1/2" short stubby phillips screwdriver - won't need right angle or anything like that..


----------



## macster2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2370#post_22969359
> 
> 
> Anyone else having problem ceiling mount this projector and have the image perfectly squared to your screen?
> 
> 
> Anyone experience slanted or trapezoid image?



Hi, my w1070 image is nice and straight both sides and top/bottom.


I'm disappointed that it isn't sharply focussed across the whole image. This is very noticeable in the menu screen.


If the menu is in the centre of the screen, then I can adjust the focus ring to get the menu text almost perfectly sharp. If I then go into the menu options and move the menu to the corners of the screen then the text gets pretty blurred - certainly a lot more blurred than it is in the centre of the screen.


Would appreciate if other owners could comment on the sharpness of text across the whole screen, particularly by trying this method of moving the menu position around.


Thanks


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith AP*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2400#post_22970655
> 
> 
> I just use a 2 1/2" short stubby phillips screwdriver - won't need right angle or anything like that..



k


----------



## modde239




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *macster2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2400#post_22970659
> 
> 
> Hi, my w1070 image is nice and straight both sides and top/bottom.
> 
> 
> I'm disappointed that it isn't sharply focussed across the whole image. This is very noticeable in the menu screen.
> 
> 
> If the menu is in the centre of the screen, then I can adjust the focus ring to get the menu text almost perfectly sharp. If I then go into the menu options and move the menu to the corners of the screen then the text gets pretty blurred - certainly a lot more blurred than it is in the centre of the screen.
> 
> 
> Would appreciate if other owners could comment on the sharpness of text across the whole screen, particularly by trying this method of moving the menu position around.
> 
> 
> Thanks :


----------



## modde239




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *modde239*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2400#post_22970678
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *macster2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2400#post_22970659
> 
> 
> Hi, my w1070 image is nice and straight both sides and top/bottom.
> 
> 
> I'm disappointed that it isn't sharply focussed across the whole image. This is very noticeable in the menu screen.
> 
> 
> If the menu is in the centre of the screen, then I can adjust the focus ring to get the menu text almost perfectly sharp. If I then go into the menu options and move the menu to the corners of the screen then the text gets pretty blurred - certainly a lot more blurred than it is in the centre of the screen.
> 
> 
> Would appreciate if other owners could comment on the sharpness of text across the whole screen, particularly by trying this method of moving the menu position around.
> 
> 
> Thanks :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have this problem the hole picture is sharp all corners and center.....
Click to expand...


----------



## macster2

Thanks for the quick reply. Now I'm even more concerned that I've got an imperfect unit!


The funny thing is when I'm watching a movie (or whatever) the image looks good across the whole screen (I'm using a 120" screen), but when I move the menu around the screen that's when I see the blurred text in the corners versus the sharp text when the menu is in the centre (center for you folks in the US!







) of the screen.


If any other owners out there could try moving the menu position around the screen and confirm if it remains consistently sharp/focussed that'd be appreciated.


Thanks again.


----------



## Nightingale

Come on on-line retailers. Put this on sale for $899 again.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nightingale*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2400#post_22970873
> 
> 
> Come on on-line retailers. Put this on sale for $899 again.




It will get there. Patience


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2370#post_22969362
> 
> 
> It does have a lens cover.




Did not realized it, better do some fine reading.


What does this mean when using a 100" screen. The throw ratio for the W1070 is 1.15-1.5.. Throw distance will vary depending on image size., so how far does the Pj has to be according to those measure hate to order and not able to set up the PJ at good distance from the screen.


----------



## johnsmith808




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2370#post_22969857
> 
> 
> It was fun to watch Skyfall on both a JVC RS 45 and the W1070. The blacks reach another level with the RS45 but to my surprise the results on the W1070 are quite good. You will not get the ultra blacks from this projector but most people would be very satisfied.
> 
> The picture is bright and sharp with very good focus. The shadows and highlights are also good. It is much better than I expected from a sub $1000 projector. I got it mainly for 3D because the JVC shows a lot of ghosting and I find myself using it for regular tv viewing and sports. I use the JVC mostly for 2D movies because of the high lamp cost.



I think modern movies tend to have more dynamic imagery. You will hardly ever see a scene with no highlights. I'm not sure if they are purposely making movies to look good on digital displays that often times have lower on/off contrast and high inter-scene or ansi contrast (such as this pj) but sure seems like it. Older movies seemed to need a crt to look good.


In fact it can be argued that the majority of movie scenes today can look better on the w1070 versus the jvc's. Of course when the scene calls for it, it is quite a sight to see what a high native contrast can do (such as Hubble).


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2400#post_22971161
> 
> 
> Did not realized it, better do some fine reading.
> 
> 
> What does this mean when using a 100" screen. The throw ratio for the W1070 is 1.15-1.5.. Throw distance will vary depending on image size., so how far does the Pj has to be according to those measure hate to order and not able to set up the PJ at good distance from the screen.





Go use the BenQ calculator.


----------



## sooly1

OK, this is my first projector. This little W1070 has changed my opinion of projectors. I had seen an older epson non HD projector at a buddies house and that's what got this whole home theater project idea started. I thought, boy, if I could have my cake (1080P) and eat it to (3d) for a resonable price, I'll do it.

My wife wasn't real keen on spending the money, but as we sit here watching her favorite Harry Potter movie in 3d, she says "hunny, this.....is......amazing...."

I'm obviously not a projector reviewer by any means but I will give you my impressions after three movie viewings and im going to do it in regular everyday persons speak with no techie bias or jargon.


Screen - 100 inch Cheapo Elite manual pull down screen from Amazon.com. I have a year and a half year old daughter, and a 12 year old son. I didn't want a fixed screen. I can roll this up and not worry that the kids are going to put their hands on it or run into it when carrying a drink ect... A decision I'm sure I will not regret regardless of the quality of the screen. The picture this gives right out of the box is better than my 3 year old 50 inch plasma.


Projector - W1070 was plugged in, firmware 1.04 ordered from Amazon.com 2/11 and delivered on 2/14. This projector is SHARP. Crystal clear picture. Much better than any of the three flat screens in my house. Throw distance wasn't hard since I set this up on a small table in my living room. I was able to move it to where I needed it to be.

Tip: spend the extra time squaring up your projector to the screen. Use the test grid line image built into the projector.

Sound from the projector is poor, usable, but poor, get a surround sound system, or at least a sound bar (anything!). The quality is poor and I couldn't handle it. Let's face it, you shouldn't be buying this projector for it's sound anyway. I don't see myself ever using the built in speakers ever again. If we have an outside movie night, I will bring an older set of computer speakers out for sure!

I hear that DLP has rainbow issues, but Deathly Hallows is a dark movie so I can't really comment because I havn't seen any rainbows in 3d on that movie. I wasn't able to detect them in Finding Nemo either. That movie has BRILLIANT color so I thought maybe I would see them, I was trying to see the rainbow effect, and couldn't detect anything.


Movies - Star Wars A New Hope Blu ray. I'm 32 and have never seen the first three in the theater. Wow, you can see imperfections in Vaders mask that I never knew were there. I'm a HUGE Star Wars nerd and have watched this movie countless times. This is a whole new experience. On a side note....Han shot first


Finding Nemo Blu Ray. The colors in this movie are intense. My daughter was captivated by the movie. Usually she wants to run around and play while watching this on the 50 inch plasma. Did you know Nemo and his dad has individual scales? You could tell in some scenes on the plasma but the clarity is amazing on this projector.


Harry Potter Blu Ray 3d. Love the depth that the 3d adds to this movie. My attitude towards 3d has been changed. I don't really like the things popping OUT of the screen, but adding the depth to this movie was great and I hope that more movies do that. This is the only 3d blu ray I have at the moment.


Glasses- Sainsonic 144hz glasses ordered from a link in this thread. They fit over my thick sided squar glasses and felt comfortable through the entire movie. Linking was simple, just hit the button and done. I had my laptop open with the glasses on and it held the 3d link through that as well. 30 bucks a piece for 4 glasses well spent!


Player- PS3. I am using the optical out to my surround sound system and the HDMI to my projector. I had to set the PS3 to do optical out and then video out to the HDMI. Once it recognized it was a 3d capable projector it asked what size my screen was, set it to 100 inches and was done.


Surround sound- Onkyo 7.1 non 3d receiver. I almost ordered a 3d capable receiver, but I gambled on the optical out trick working on the PS3, thank god it did! Sounds great, AND I get my 3D. I feel that I may spend the money in the future on a better Onkyo receiver, but for now, this works perfectly fine and sounds great.


Gaming- I have an Alienware laptop with an ATI Radeo 6990 Graphics card. I used HDMI out to the projector and plugged in my headphones. Switched the audio out to the headphones and loaded up websites, a few pictures, and played about an hour of Star Wars the Old Republic on it (tomb of freedom nad server char name Noley) WOW what a difference from gaming on my 17 inch laptop screen. The image was spectacular. I could look back and forth between the game on my screen and the projector. No comparison, the projector wins hands down.


Cables- Monoprice.com redmere 30ft HDMI 1.4. Old optical cable I had laying around, probably from walmart

cable worked perfect for 3d. Monoprice.com was easy to order from, and the cable arrived the same day as the projector. I ordered the projector and cable on the same day.


Overall Feelings - I'm upset I didn't do this sooner, but the bang for your buck performance wasn't available before this little gem came along. I know I don't have any other projector to compare against other than an older standard deff epson, but wow. I have that theater feeling IN MY HOME! My family watches movies as recreation more than anything else so the expense vs useage is going to be amazing for me. I look forward to purchasing a few more 3d bluray movies in the coming weeks. My wife has a twitch movie buying attitude,meaning, she goes shopping for groceries, see's a movie and thinks "woo! after dinner movie night" so sometimes she doesn't look at bluray or DVD, just price. After viewing a few movies in bluray, she said it herself, "Guess I'm buying everything in bluray or bluray 3d if it's available now"

I put about 2 months of research into this. Measuring my room, countless times. Reading so many projector reviews my head was spinning, RF vs DLP link, 1080I Vs P, Epson vs optoma Vs Panny vs BenQ. I almost settled on a cheap benq just to start off with but at this price point, you can have your cake....and eat it to.

I hope this review helps a few people out there. If anyone has any questions about anything I have wrote about, please feel free to msg me. I'll be happy to help if I can.


Thanks for reading!


----------



## Daniel Chaves

^^^ thanks for your take on it


----------



## MMcDermott

I just received my W1070 this week from VA & I'm looking forward to getting it set up, I used my Amazon Prime to get a pair of the Sainsonics & a Panasonic DMP-BDT220 3D Blu-ray Player. In a front line role, this will be replacing a well-worn (& liked) Optoma DV10 so we're hoping for a little wow factor in going from 480p native res to 1080p & 3D. I've been using a piece of white Parkland Plastics Polywall paneling as a screen to this point but I do have a pull-down 100" Greywolf screen (that came with the DV10) I could use instead, wondering which route I should go?


Still will find some uses for the DV10...


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nightingale*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2400_40#post_22970873
> 
> 
> Come on on-line retailers. Put this on sale for $899 again.


Just ordered from Amazon for $999 with a $50 gift card, so it comes out just $50 more


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2400_40#post_22971232
> 
> 
> I think modern movies tend to have more dynamic imagery. You will hardly ever see a scene with no highlights. I'm not sure if they are purposely making movies to look good on digital displays that often times have lower on/off contrast and high inter-scene or ansi contrast (such as this pj) but sure seems like it. Older movies seemed to need a crt to look good.
> 
> 
> In fact it can be argued that the majority of movie scenes today can look better on the w1070 versus the jvc's. Of course when the scene calls for it, it is quite a sight to see what a high native contrast can do (such as Hubble).


So many blu rays do not take advantage of the jvc contrast and black levels. It maybe 5 movies a year that the jvc will blow a projector like the W1070 away but 90% will be comparable and many will excel more on the Benq


----------



## ERuiz

Quick question guys... I have a 132" screen... When setting up my pj is it best to set the zoom at the middle position and place the PJ at a distance where the image is very close to the 132" size? This way the zoom is at the middle and you have leeway in and out to adjust the image exactluly to the screen.


Is this the way to go?


Or would it be better to zoom in all you can, thus allowing one to place the PJ as close as possible to the screen but this will not give much leeway as far as placement is concerned.


Any thoughts?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2400#post_22971945
> 
> 
> Quick question guys... I have a 132" screen... When setting up my pj is it best to set the zoom at the middle position and place the PJ at a distance where the image is very close to the 132" size? This way the zoom is at the middle and you have leeway in and out to adjust the image exactluly to the screen.
> 
> 
> Is this the way to go?
> 
> 
> Or would it be better to zoom in all you can, thus allowing one to place the PJ as close as possible to the screen but this will not give much leeway as far as placement is concerned.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



Max zoom = max brightness


No zoom = best contrast and picture quality


so they test typically at mid zoom but the least amount of zoom you can do the better, at least thats what I have gathered from various reviews and what not on zoom verses no zoom.


----------



## ERuiz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2400#post_22971953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2400#post_22971945
> 
> 
> Quick question guys... I have a 132" screen... When setting up my pj is it best to set the zoom at the middle position and place the PJ at a distance where the image is very close to the 132" size? This way the zoom is at the middle and you have leeway in and out to adjust the image exactluly to the screen.
> 
> 
> Is this the way to go?
> 
> 
> Or would it be better to zoom in all you can, thus allowing one to place the PJ as close as possible to the screen but this will not give much leeway as far as placement is concerned.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max zoom = max brightness
> 
> 
> No zoom = best contrast and picture quality
> 
> 
> so they test typically at mid zoom but the least amount of zoom you can do the better, at least thats what I have gathered from various reviews and what not on zoom verses no zoom.
Click to expand...


Gotcha!!! So I will just keep it at mid zoom. Thanks!


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## schro5150




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sooly1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2400#post_22971652
> 
> 
> OK, this is my first projector. This little W1070 has changed my opinion of projectors. I had seen an older epson non HD projector at a buddies house and that's what got this whole home theater project idea started. I thought, boy, if I could have my cake (1080P) and eat it to (3d) for a resonable price, I'll do it.
> 
> My wife wasn't real keen on spending the money, but as we sit here watching her favorite Harry Potter movie in 3d, she says "hunny, this.....is......amazing...."
> 
> I'm obviously not a projector reviewer by any means but I will give you my impressions after three movie viewings and im going to do it in regular everyday persons speak with no techie bias or jargon.
> 
> 
> Screen - 100 inch Cheapo Elite manual pull down screen from Amazon.com. I have a year and a half year old daughter, and a 12 year old son. I didn't want a fixed screen. I can roll this up and not worry that the kids are going to put their hands on it or run into it when carrying a drink ect... A decision I'm sure I will not regret regardless of the quality of the screen. The picture this gives right out of the box is better than my 3 year old 50 inch plasma.
> 
> 
> Projector - W1070 was plugged in, firmware 1.04 ordered from Amazon.com 2/11 and delivered on 2/14. This projector is SHARP. Crystal clear picture. Much better than any of the three flat screens in my house. Throw distance wasn't hard since I set this up on a small table in my living room. I was able to move it to where I needed it to be.
> 
> Tip: spend the extra time squaring up your projector to the screen. Use the test grid line image built into the projector.
> 
> Sound from the projector is poor, usable, but poor, get a surround sound system, or at least a sound bar (anything!). The quality is poor and I couldn't handle it. Let's face it, you shouldn't be buying this projector for it's sound anyway. I don't see myself ever using the built in speakers ever again. If we have an outside movie night, I will bring an older set of computer speakers out for sure!
> 
> I hear that DLP has rainbow issues, but Deathly Hallows is a dark movie so I can't really comment because I havn't seen any rainbows in 3d on that movie. I wasn't able to detect them in Finding Nemo either. That movie has BRILLIANT color so I thought maybe I would see them, I was trying to see the rainbow effect, and couldn't detect anything.
> 
> 
> Movies - Star Wars A New Hope Blu ray. I'm 32 and have never seen the first three in the theater. Wow, you can see imperfections in Vaders mask that I never knew were there. I'm a HUGE Star Wars nerd and have watched this movie countless times. This is a whole new experience. On a side note....Han shot first
> 
> 
> Finding Nemo Blu Ray. The colors in this movie are intense. My daughter was captivated by the movie. Usually she wants to run around and play while watching this on the 50 inch plasma. Did you know Nemo and his dad has individual scales? You could tell in some scenes on the plasma but the clarity is amazing on this projector.
> 
> 
> Harry Potter Blu Ray 3d. Love the depth that the 3d adds to this movie. My attitude towards 3d has been changed. I don't really like the things popping OUT of the screen, but adding the depth to this movie was great and I hope that more movies do that. This is the only 3d blu ray I have at the moment.
> 
> 
> Glasses- Sainsonic 144hz glasses ordered from a link in this thread. They fit over my thick sided squar glasses and felt comfortable through the entire movie. Linking was simple, just hit the button and done. I had my laptop open with the glasses on and it held the 3d link through that as well. 30 bucks a piece for 4 glasses well spent!
> 
> 
> Player- PS3. I am using the optical out to my surround sound system and the HDMI to my projector. I had to set the PS3 to do optical out and then video out to the HDMI. Once it recognized it was a 3d capable projector it asked what size my screen was, set it to 100 inches and was done.
> 
> 
> Surround sound- Onkyo 7.1 non 3d receiver. I almost ordered a 3d capable receiver, but I gambled on the optical out trick working on the PS3, thank god it did! Sounds great, AND I get my 3D. I feel that I may spend the money in the future on a better Onkyo receiver, but for now, this works perfectly fine and sounds great.
> 
> 
> Gaming- I have an Alienware laptop with an ATI Radeo 6990 Graphics card. I used HDMI out to the projector and plugged in my headphones. Switched the audio out to the headphones and loaded up websites, a few pictures, and played about an hour of Star Wars the Old Republic on it (tomb of freedom nad server char name Noley) WOW what a difference from gaming on my 17 inch laptop screen. The image was spectacular. I could look back and forth between the game on my screen and the projector. No comparison, the projector wins hands down.
> 
> 
> Cables- Monoprice.com redmere 30ft HDMI 1.4. Old optical cable I had laying around, probably from walmart
> 
> cable worked perfect for 3d. Monoprice.com was easy to order from, and the cable arrived the same day as the projector. I ordered the projector and cable on the same day.
> 
> 
> Overall Feelings - I'm upset I didn't do this sooner, but the bang for your buck performance wasn't available before this little gem came along. I know I don't have any other projector to compare against other than an older standard deff epson, but wow. I have that theater feeling IN MY HOME! My family watches movies as recreation more than anything else so the expense vs useage is going to be amazing for me. I look forward to purchasing a few more 3d bluray movies in the coming weeks. My wife has a twitch movie buying attitude,meaning, she goes shopping for groceries, see's a movie and thinks "woo! after dinner movie night" so sometimes she doesn't look at bluray or DVD, just price. After viewing a few movies in bluray, she said it herself, "Guess I'm buying everything in bluray or bluray 3d if it's available now"
> 
> I put about 2 months of research into this. Measuring my room, countless times. Reading so many projector reviews my head was spinning, RF vs DLP link, 1080I Vs P, Epson vs optoma Vs Panny vs BenQ. I almost settled on a cheap benq just to start off with but at this price point, you can have your cake....and eat it to.
> 
> I hope this review helps a few people out there. If anyone has any questions about anything I have wrote about, please feel free to msg me. I'll be happy to help if I can.
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading!




Great review. I'm exactly where you were about six weeks ago. Gives me some hope that I'll have a similar setup soon.


----------



## ERuiz

Are these the Sainsonics everyone is raving about that work with the 1070?


Universal 3D Rechargeable Infrared Active Shutter Glasses For Panasonic 3D HDTVs
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004X49TAG/ref=cm_sw_r_an_am_ap_am_us?ie=UTF8 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERuiz

Or is it these:


SainSonic(TM) SSZ-200DLB 144Hz 3D IR Active Rechargeable Shutter Glasses for 3D DLP-Link Ready Projector *Black*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0085JBI6S/ref=cm_sw_r_an_am_ap_am_us?ie=UTF8 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERuiz

Or these?



Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=170853109437 



I just want to make sure I buy the correct pair... Thanks!


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2400#post_22972104
> 
> 
> Or is it these:
> 
> 
> SainSonic(TM) SSZ-200DLB 144Hz 3D IR Active Rechargeable Shutter Glasses for 3D DLP-Link Ready Projector *Black*
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0085JBI6S/ref=cm_sw_r_an_am_ap_am_us?ie=UTF8
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



If you are buying less that two pairs I suggest you get the SanSonic from Amazon since they include shipping. The Ebay ones cost $9.99 for shipping of 1 pair and $4.99 for two or more pairs.


I would also suggest that if you can afford it buy at least one pair of the True-Depth glasses. They block the red flash better and seem better made. The SanSonic will be fine for extra pairs.


----------



## ERuiz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2430#post_22972154
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2400#post_22972104
> 
> 
> Or is it these:
> 
> 
> SainSonic(TM) SSZ-200DLB 144Hz 3D IR Active Rechargeable Shutter Glasses for 3D DLP-Link Ready Projector *Black*
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0085JBI6S/ref=cm_sw_r_an_am_ap_am_us?ie=UTF8
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are buying less that two pairs I suggest you get the SanSonic from Amazon since they include shipping. The Ebay ones cost $9.99 for shipping of 1 pair and $4.99 for two or more pairs.
> 
> 
> I would also suggest that if you can afford it buy at least one pair of the True-Depth glasses. They block the red flash better and seem better made. The SanSonic will be fine for extra pairs.
Click to expand...


You have a link to the True-Depth glasses?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2400#post_22971232
> 
> 
> I think modern movies tend to have more dynamic imagery. You will hardly ever see a scene with no highlights. I'm not sure if they are purposely making movies to look good on digital displays that often times have lower on/off contrast and high inter-scene or ansi contrast (such as this pj) but sure seems like it. Older movies seemed to need a crt to look good.
> 
> 
> In fact it can be argued that the majority of movie scenes today can look better on the w1070 versus the jvc's. Of course when the scene calls for it, it is quite a sight to see what a high native contrast can do (such as Hubble).



You make a very good point stating that many movies might look better on the W1070 versus the JVC's. All Cinema projectors are based on DLP and new films may be tweaked for this. If you have seen "Skyfall" in a theater and compared the picture to the W1070 I am sure you would pick the 1070 for better blacks, shadow detail, and contrast. I think most people will be extremely happy with this unit.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2400_40#post_22972163
> 
> 
> You make a very good point stating that many movies might look better on the W1070 versus the JVC's. All Cinema projectors are based on DLP and new films may be tweaked for this. If you have seen "Skyfall" in a theater and compared the picture to the W1070 I am sure you would pick the 1070 for better blacks, shadow detail, and contrast. I think most people will be extremely happy with this unit.


finally bought the W1070, can't wait to compare it to the X55/RS48. Skyfall should be an excellent movie to compare both technologies


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2430#post_22972173
> 
> 
> finally bought the W1070, can't wait to compare it to the X55/RS48. Skyfall should be an excellent movie to compare both technologies



I would love to see what you think. Skyfall is a great move to compare both technologies. I think you will be thrilled with 3D with no ghosting.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2430#post_22972160
> 
> 
> You have a link to the True-Depth glasses?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



This is the link for the True-Depth glasses. Amazon also has them for $5 less each when you buy two but I am not sure if they have the latest versions. I would suggest that you get them from the source below.

http://truedepth3d.com/store/products/true-depth-3d-dlp-link-glasses/


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2400_40#post_22972178
> 
> 
> I would love to see what you think. Skyfall is a great move to compare both technologies. I think you will be thrilled with 3D with no ghosting.


I had the W7000 but I got bored with 3D after a couple of months. If the W7000 would have worked with ny new throw distance, I would have kept it. The W1070 is just right. More than anything,I like the longer bulb life. But I can't wait to compare the two, hopefully its as good as the W7000


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2430#post_22972187
> 
> 
> I had the W7000 but I got bored with 3D after a couple of months. If the W7000 would have worked with ny new throw distance, I would have kept it. The W1070 is just right. More than anything,I like the longer bulb life. But I can't wait to compare the two, hopefully its as good as the W7000



Really looking forward to hear what you think once you get the W1070 set up. I am sure you know but the W1070 will only work with 144KZ glasses.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2400_40#post_22972505
> 
> 
> Really looking forward to hear what you think once you get the W1070 set up. I am sure you know but the W1070 will only work with 144KZ glasses.


I also saw that you mentioned to get the true depth glasses from there site to make sure its the latest version. I might just skip on the SainSonic glasses


----------



## smokarz

Anyone uses this LFM projector mount? I need a low profile mount.


http://www.mountdirect.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=LFM 




Or this Peerless?


http://www.amazon.com/Peerless-PRGUNV-Precision-Universal-Projector/dp/B000TXNS6G/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1361032739&sr=1-1&keywords=peerless+projector+mount


----------



## ERuiz

These True-Depth look really nice. What is the biggest plus or advantage of them over the Sainsonics?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YouFermont




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2400#post_22970523
> 
> 
> Are you sure? Only 3"? According to the manual, it's gotta be at least 6" above the top of the screen.




I mounted the screen this morning, i set the projector keystone to 0 and screw the lens shift at the maximum setting. My screen is now 8inch from the ceiling and the projector is 9 inch to the center of the lens. It seem that the specs on benq website are very conservative and that the way the lens shift housing is made allow us to have a little negative lens shift., Here's picture of the test screen with lens shift at 0 to let you judge, very good fit if you ask me.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2430#post_22972728
> 
> 
> I also saw that you mentioned to get the true depth glasses from there site to make sure its the latest version. I might just skip on the SainSonic glasses



They seem to block the red flash a little better and are of higher quality.


----------



## dbox1080p

I cannot fathom why anyone would think this can do a better job than a jvc with a 50000:1 contrast? I have the benq w1070 and sure it looks great but its not even in the same league guys be reasonable


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YouFermont*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2430#post_22973006
> 
> 
> I mounted the screen this morning, i set the projector keystone to 0 and screw the lens shift at the maximum setting. My screen is now 8inch from the ceiling and the projector is 9 inch to the center of the lens. It seem that the specs on benq website are very conservative and that the way the lens shift housing is made allow us to have a little negative lens shift., Here's picture of the test screen with lens shift at 0 to let you judge, very good fit if you ask me.






Wow....that's perfect. Thanks for posting.


My screen 110" is about 8" from ceiling. The center of my lens is also about 8" to ceiling, but I still have some trapezoid issue, especially the bottom left corner.


When you say your screen is 8inch from ceiling, does that count from the top of the screen, or is that the distance from ceiling to the top of the viewable screen area (the white screen part, not the black border).


What method do you use to get your lens center to the middle of the screen?


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbox1080p*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2440_40#post_22973130
> 
> 
> I cannot fathom why anyone would think this can do a better job than a jvc with a 50000:1 contrast? I have the benq w1070 and sure it looks great but its not even in the same league guys be reasonable


Well I have owned the RS40, 55, and now 48. Having the Benq W7000, which is comparable to the W1070, I have a good idea about them. For sports, gaming, and 720p resolution or lower, the Benq does a better job than the jvc. Even with animation, the Benq does a better job. Certain movies like Prometheus, Underworld series, Dark Knight Series, or any other dark sci fi movies just are perfect for the jvc models. Can't wait to see how similar the W1070 is to the W7000


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2400#post_22971232
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if they are purposely making movies to look good on digital displays that often times have lower on/off contrast and high inter-scene or ansi contrast (such as this pj) but sure seems like it. Older movies seemed to need a crt to look good.
> 
> 
> In fact it can be argued that the majority of movie scenes today can look better on the w1070 versus the jvc's. Of course when the scene calls for it, it is quite a sight to see what a high native contrast can do (such as Hubble).



We can also argue that frogs have wings and eating bacon reduces cholesterol. The Benq can keep up and sometimes surpass a JVC in some bright scenes (not even all), but there are scenes in nearly every movie the JVC will leap ahead, old or new. Doesn't matter if there are highlights in the dark scenes or not, the JVC is still far ahead in contrast.


If you were talking about an Epson or Sony, then I can agree, there are many movies that do not have deep enough darkness for the JVC to run away from those two projectors, but when you get these sub 5000:1 on/off ratios and no IRIS, you can see the difference a lot easier. Sorry, just telling it like it is. The Benq has benefits, but for some stuff the higher contrast projectors make a lot of difference. I'd say it's about 1 in 3 movies it is very important, and more than half it has some importance. It's just like anything else though, the darker blacks of the JVC are a WOW moment when you own the JVC, but that wears off after time, but it's still nice to have. There are plenty of movies I'd rather watch on a JVC. My complaint about the JVC's isn't even bright scenes, sharpness, or anything like that, it's the color accuracy. It's hard to calibrate, the Benq has better and more accurate color.


----------



## YouFermont




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2430#post_22973131
> 
> 
> Wow....that's perfect. Thanks for posting.
> 
> 
> My screen 110" is about 8" from ceiling. The center of my lens is also about 8" to ceiling, but I still have some trapezoid issue, especially the bottom left corner.
> 
> 
> When you say your screen is 8inch from ceiling, does that count from the top of the screen, or is that the distance from ceiling to the top of the viewable screen area (the white screen part, not the black border).
> 
> 
> What method do you use to get your lens center to the middle of the screen?



To get the lens center with the screen, I simply offset the middle of the mount 3'' to the left


Turns out that by taking a ladder and taking more proper measure with eyes level to the projector , the projector is not as low as I tough, here are the measure, a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## YouFermont




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2430#post_22973131
> 
> 
> Wow....that's perfect. Thanks for posting.
> 
> 
> My screen 110" is about 8" from ceiling. The center of my lens is also about 8" to ceiling, but I still have some trapezoid issue, especially the bottom left corner.
> 
> 
> When you say your screen is 8inch from ceiling, does that count from the top of the screen, or is that the distance from ceiling to the top of the viewable screen area (the white screen part, not the black border).
> 
> 
> What method do you use to get your lens center to the middle of the screen?




If you have trapezoid problem in only one corner, the the projector is not parallel to the screen, you have to rotate it left or right, that will probably push the picture out of the frame, meaning that the mount need to be moved.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2440_40#post_22973273
> 
> 
> We can also argue that frogs have wings and eating bacon reduces cholesterol. The Benq can keep up and sometimes surpass a JVC in some bright scenes (not even all), but there are scenes in nearly every movie the JVC will leap ahead, old or new. Doesn't matter if there are highlights in the dark scenes or not, the JVC is still far ahead in contrast.
> 
> 
> If you were talking about an Epson or Sony, then I can agree, there are many movies that do not have deep enough darkness for the JVC to run away from those two projectors, but when you get these sub 5000:1 on/off ratios and no IRIS, you can see the difference a lot easier. Sorry, just telling it like it is. The Benq has benefits, but for some stuff the higher contrast projectors make a lot of difference. I'd say it's about 1 in 3 movies it is very important, and more than half it has some importance. It's just like anything else though, the darker blacks of the JVC are a WOW moment when you own the JVC, but that wears off after time, but it's still nice to have. There are plenty of movies I'd rather watch on a JVC. My complaint about the JVC's isn't even bright scenes, sharpness, or anything like that, it's the color accuracy. It's hard to calibrate, the Benq has better and more accurate color.


Not all blu ray movies are made equal. I watch some blu rays and think that I wasted 2 hours on this poorly made blu ray. Its a shame that older movies like Lawrence of Arabia, Ben Hur, and Baraka can look so amazing, but movies like Contraband, House at the End of the Street, and Taken don't compare. I'm going to watch those movies on the W1070 to see how it compares


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YouFermont*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2430#post_22973282
> 
> 
> To get the lens center with the screen, I simply offset the middle of the mount 3'' to the left
> 
> 
> Turns out that by taking a ladder and taking more proper measure with eyes level to the projector , the projector is not as low as I tough, here are the measure, a picture is worth a thousand words.






Thanks so much for the pics. That's encouraging though. It seems like this having the screen and middle of lens at same heights seem to work (with max lenshift up).


I'll have to take a closer look at my mount position. I am sure it's not that far off, but who knows.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2430#post_22973273
> 
> 
> We can also argue that frogs have wings and eating bacon reduces cholesterol. The Benq can keep up and sometimes surpass a JVC in some bright scenes (not even all), but there are scenes in nearly every movie the JVC will leap ahead, old or new. Doesn't matter if there are highlights in the dark scenes or not, the JVC is still far ahead in contrast.
> 
> 
> If you were talking about an Epson or Sony, then I can agree, there are many movies that do not have deep enough darkness for the JVC to run away from those two projectors, but when you get these sub 5000:1 on/off ratios and no IRIS, you can see the difference a lot easier. Sorry, just telling it like it is. The Benq has benefits, but for some stuff the higher contrast projectors make a lot of difference. I'd say it's about 1 in 3 movies it is very important, and more than half it has some importance. It's just like anything else though, the darker blacks of the JVC are a WOW moment when you own the JVC, but that wears off after time, but it's still nice to have. There are plenty of movies I'd rather watch on a JVC. My complaint about the JVC's isn't even bright scenes, sharpness, or anything like that, it's the color accuracy. It's hard to calibrate, the Benq has better and more accurate color.



I would agree that the JVC looks much much better that the Benq for nearly all 2D films. It is very easy to see the difference. That being said, I thing that most users will be really happy with the Benq especially if they have seen digital presentations in local theaters. I really bought the Benq because I could not deal with the ghosting on 3D from the JVC. I also use the Benq for some sports and non critical TV viewing. The lamp lasts a long time and the price of replacement is reasonable compared to the JVC. As Codeguy says you will miss the "Wow" moment with a low contrast projector. That is the reason why I would not give up the JVC for 2D.

As Codeguy said the Benq colors are more accurate out of the box and the JVC is hard to calibrate. I have the Chromapure software and have calibrated both. If one really wants to see the difference in blacks just watch Skyfall, Batman, Harry Potter or any other film with lots of night scenes.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2440_40#post_22973531
> 
> 
> I would agree that the JVC looks much much better that the Benq for nearly all 2D films. It is very easy to see the difference. That being said, I thing that most users will be really happy with the Benq especially if they have seen digital presentations in local theaters. I really bought the Benq because I could not deal with the ghosting on 3D from the JVC. I also use the Benq for some sports and non critical TV viewing. The lamp lasts a long time and the price of replacement is reasonable compared to the JVC. As Codeguy says you will miss the "Wow" moment with a low contrast projector. That is the reason why I would not give up the JVC for 2D.
> 
> As Codeguy said the Benq colors are more accurate out of the box and the JVC is hard to calibrate. I have the Chromapure software and have calibrated both. If one really wants to see the difference in blacks just watch Skyfall, Batman, Harry Potter or any other film with lots of night scenes.


That being said, not all movies are full of night and dark scenes, and not everyone purchases or watches dark scene movies. I have had 3 jvc projectors so far, and less than half are dark scene movies. Also, I watch sports about 75% of the time, so I know the Benq will best the jvc in that regard. 5% is actually a blu ray once a week and the rest is tv shows. TV shows are a mixed bag, but the majority is not night time shows. I'm my case, since my projector watching is not 90% movies, I would prefer the Benq over the JVC.


----------



## Nimoy

"Wow" moments are also apparent in the brighter scenes. DLP really excels here. I'm sure a modern JVC renders a brighter scene well, but from what I've seen DLP still has the edge here. All of the three chip projectors that I've owned have had panel misalignment and/or uniformity issues, which just drives me nuts,


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2430#post_22973579
> 
> 
> That being said, not all movies are full of night and dark scenes, and not everyone purchases or watches dark scene movies. I have had 3 jvc projectors so far, and less than half are dark scene movies. Also, I watch sports about 75% of the time, so I know the Benq will best the jvc in that regard. 5% is actually a blu ray once a week and the rest is tv shows. TV shows are a mixed bag, but the majority is not night time shows. I'm my case, since my projector watching is not 90% movies, I would prefer the Benq over the JVC.



I use my projectors to mostly watch films and I really love the inky blacks that the JVC shows. I just compared the night scenes of Shanghai from Skyfall on both the JVC and the Benq and there is a world of difference on the JVC. I also compared the Grammy Awards Show on recorded and I came to the same results. I will continue to use the JVC to watch many 2D films and I will use the Benq for 3d, sports and some TV watching. I am glad that I own both. I am also lucky that my JVC has great convergence. I realize that some are not so lucky. I previously owned Epson projectors and had to send 3 back because the alignment was bad. before I got a good one.


----------



## johnsmith808

Bottom line is no projector is best at everything. Content will determine which pj is best. Not sure why this is unreasonable. I have a jvc rs40 and the Benq w1070 and love both for what they excel at yet am aware of their limitations. I actually tried living with only one but ended up getting the other a couple of times. They complement each other well.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2430#post_22973740
> 
> 
> Bottom line is no projector is best at everything. Content will determine which pj is best. Not sure why this is unreasonable. I have a jvc rs40 and the Benq w1070 and love both for what they excel at yet am aware of their limitations. I actually tried living with only one but ended up getting the other a couple of times. They complement each other well.



What you said really sums things up. "They do complement each other well."


----------



## Daniel Chaves

wait are these people here really comparing $3-4k JVCs to a $800-1k Benq projector?


----------



## Nimoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2430#post_22973790
> 
> 
> wait are these people here really comparing $3-4k JVCs to a $800-1k Benq projector?



Yep, which likely beats the JVCs in bright scenes, has far better 3D, and produces an image with more accurate colour.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YouFermont*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2430#post_22973312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2430#post_22973131
> 
> 
> Wow....that's perfect. Thanks for posting.
> 
> 
> My screen 110" is about 8" from ceiling. The center of my lens is also about 8" to ceiling, but I still have some trapezoid issue, especially the bottom left corner.
> 
> 
> When you say your screen is 8inch from ceiling, does that count from the top of the screen, or is that the distance from ceiling to the top of the viewable screen area (the white screen part, not the black border).
> 
> 
> What method do you use to get your lens center to the middle of the screen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have trapezoid problem in only one corner, the the projector is not parallel to the screen, you have to rotate it left or right, that will probably push the picture out of the frame, meaning that the mount need to be moved.
Click to expand...


Exactly. I had the same issue, where I thought focus was too soft on one side or the other, but it was actually due to the projector not being aligned with my wall properly. I'm moving into a new condo and thankfully, the throw distance and so on will fit exactly with my w1070 according to the calculator. One thing's for sure, I definitely plan on using a laser guide and my tape measure to find the perfect projector location (or, conversely, the screen position), so everything aligns properly from the start.


I just cleaned + reinstalled all my drivers last night, including SVP latest, and watched Snow White and the Huntsman...it was sick smooth and virtually artifact free frame interpolation!! I can't wait to try it out with more movies and my new 'scope setup. Next step : figure out whether to DIY a curved scope screen to prevent pincushioning, or just get a premade one. Anyone in this thread using 2:35 : 1 with this PJ who can recommend a good screen, curved or no?


----------



## zapper

I am still messing around to see how close the W1070 has to be to my 100" screen as far as throw distance without zoom and was reading the manual pages 16-17 , if I read it right the Projection dimension on page 16 is for floor installation and 17 for the ceiling???



Is this correct??????


----------



## Willie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nimoy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2430#post_22973854
> 
> 
> Yep, which likely beats the JVCs in bright scenes, has far better 3D, and produces an image with more accurate colour.



Are you kidding me? Of course for $899 the BenQ offers good 3D, and a pretty good 2D image. To suggest the W1070 is better than a JVC in anything other than 3D is ludicrous.


I own a W1070 and watch it for 3D and 720P ESPN stuff; I watch 1080i and 2D Blu-ray on a JVC RS4810. Have any of you guys actually viewed the colors on a correctly dialed-in JVC RS4810? Or, for that matter watched a reference Blu-ray on one? The JVC is not only about blacks. It provides a smooth, film like image that is stunning in 2D when watching Blu-ray.


You guys crack me up.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YouFermont*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2430#post_22973312
> 
> 
> If you have trapezoid problem in only one corner, the the projector is not parallel to the screen, you have to rotate it left or right, that will probably push the picture out of the frame, meaning that the mount need to be moved.




I remeasured and move the mount about 1" to the right. This helped.


But I also realized my screen/wall was not perfectly flat so I adjusted that a bit.


Still, I got about 1/2" of trapezoid at the bottom of the screen, but I think I can live with that. Once the movie starts, I don't think I would notice much, unless I really look for it.


Thanks again for posting the pics and helping out.


----------



## johnsmith808

I still remember the comparisons between the Acer H5360 and more expensive 3d pj's. Many emotional responses. I don't think anyone said that the Acer was absolutely better but it sure did a great job at 3d. It's kind of funny how we can get so defensive about our little toys when a lot of times it really is subjective anyway.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Willie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2440_40#post_22974062
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me? Of course for $899 the BenQ offers good 3D, and a pretty good 2D image. To suggest the W1070 is better than a JVC in anything other than 3D is ludicrous.
> 
> 
> I own a W1070 and watch it for 3D and 720P ESPN stuff; I watch 1080i and 2D Blu-ray on a JVC RS4810. Have any of you guys actually viewed the colors on a correctly dialed-in JVC RS4810? Or, for that matter watched a reference Blu-ray on one? The JVC is not only about blacks. It provides a smooth, film like image that is stunning in 2D when watching Blu-ray.
> 
> 
> You guys crack me up.


We all agree that the jvc is a much better 2D blu ray projector. The people comparing also have jvc projectors. Its that there actually things other blu to watch. I owned the rs40, 55, and now 48, all calibrated. I have also owned about 20 different projectors


----------



## Nimoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Willie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2460#post_22974062
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me? Of course for $899 the BenQ offers good 3D, and a pretty good 2D image. To suggest the W1070 is better than a JVC in anything other than 3D is ludicrous.
> 
> 
> I own a W1070 and watch it for 3D and 720P ESPN stuff; I watch 1080i and 2D Blu-ray on a JVC RS4810. Have any of you guys actually viewed the colors on a correctly dialed-in JVC RS4810? Or, for that matter watched a reference Blu-ray on one? The JVC is not only about blacks. It provides a smooth, film like image that is stunning in 2D when watching Blu-ray.
> 
> 
> You guys crack me up.



It is subjective. I've seen a couple of JVC units running, have spent some time with the RS45. Yes the dark scenes are stunning and certainly better than an entry level DLP machine; however I do prefer the pop and vibrancy of good DLP in brighter scenes. Haven't seen a RS4810, but I'd be surprised if the motion handling was up to par and wouldn't want to play Russian roulette with panel misalignment. That said, it does seem anecdotally at least, that the recent JVC models have better panel alignment than the cheaper LCD machines.


----------



## johnsmith808




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Willie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2460#post_22974062
> 
> 
> To suggest the W1070 is better than a JVC in anything other than 3D is ludicrous.



Apparently you don't know about ansi/interscene contrast, motion handling, refresh rate, brightness and response time.


I'm in total agreement with you when it comes to watching many movies since I prefer the jvc usually in 2d. However movies with a lot of cgi or even video games will look better a lot of the times on the dlp. It just pops.


Once again as I said before, content will determine which display could be best in a given situation. If a guy is a gamer and a sports fan, I highly doubt that a jvc would be better for him.


It's also kind of strange to leave 3d out of the equation since that is a huge selling point of this pj. The jvc's absolutely positively suck at 3d and that is a fact. I would love to have a ghost and flicker free jvc in 3d but that may be a long ways off.


----------



## Willie

I don't disagree on 3D on the JVC. If JVC did 3D as well as DLP I am guessing myself and many others wouldn't be checking in on a thread about a low end DLP whose strength is 3D.


Agreed there are good DLPs where CGI and games just pop. I have owned a few projectors myself (too many, it is an addiction). My point is that other than 3D, IMO, the W1070 is not one of the DLPs that can compete with the JVC on "pop", or much else for that matter. At the end of the day I will acknowledge PQ that is the most pleasing to my eye is what is important to me.


I am auditioning a Sharp 30K this weekend. I was hoping it would have the DLP pop you are referring to. Its 3D is the best I have seen; as good or better than the W7000. Unfortunately, it doesn't have enough DLP pop or brightness for me to keep it a single projector solution and sell my JVC. Maybe I am the quintessential JVC fan-boy.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2460#post_22974035
> 
> 
> I am still messing around to see how close the W1070 has to be to my 100" screen as far as throw distance without zoom and was reading the manual pages 16-17 , if I read it right the Projection dimension on page 16 is for floor installation and 17 for the ceiling???
> 
> 
> 
> Is this correct??????




Guy's what is your opinion I could just be wasting our time if the throw distance is not adequate, How about a reply would appreciate it.


Thanks


----------



## YouFermont

Ok, this is starting to be a nigthmare, after 2 projectors, I think I have finally got a good unit but after watching my first movie on my new fixed frame screen, I really don't see myself watching another movie on that junk, vertical streak everywere, non-uniform gain and some hotspotting. Barely watchable, 250$ + 140$ shipping going to the trash.


Now I am willing to go up to 1000$ for a screen from a reputable company, Carada seem to have a low number of bad screens from posters here so I think I'll order one tomorow, but I am not sure if i'm ordering a 1.0 white screen or a grey screen, the black level is very bad on the w1070, maybe a grey screen would help, but then some peolple suggest that a projector as brigth as the w1070 can show hotspotting on grey screen while others say the opposite... Who is rigth?


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YouFermont*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2460#post_22974568
> 
> 
> Ok, this is starting to be a nigthmare, after 2 projectors, I think I have finally got a good unit but after watching my first movie on my new fixed frame screen, I really don't see myself watching another movie on that junk, vertical streak everywere, non-uniform gain and some hotspotting. Barely watchable, 250$ + 140$ shipping going to the trash.
> 
> 
> Now I am willing to go up to 1000$ for a screen from a reputable company, Carada seem to have a low number of bad screens from posters here so I think I'll order one tomorow, but I am not sure if i'm ordering a 1.0 white screen or a grey screen, the black level is very bad on the w1070, maybe a grey screen would help, but then some peolple suggest that a projector as brigth as the w1070 can show hotspotting on grey screen while others say the opposite... Who is rigth?





What screen did you get?


I've heard pretty good reviews on the Elite as a budget screen. Of course, if you got money Carada would be awesome. Hotspotting on a grey screen? That's new to me unless it has very high positive gain.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2460#post_22974567
> 
> 
> Guy's what is your opinion I could just be wasting our time if the throw distance is not adequate, How about a reply would appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Thanks



*Dude, why not use the BenQ calculator?*

Here are the numbers according to BenQ.


1.00x Zoom (no zoom) - 8'4"


1.15x Zoom (mid zoom) - 9'7"


1.3x Zoom (max zoom) - 10'10"


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YouFermont*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2440_40#post_22974568
> 
> 
> Ok, this is starting to be a nigthmare, after 2 projectors, I think I have finally got a good unit but after watching my first movie on my new fixed frame screen, I really don't see myself watching another movie on that junk, vertical streak everywere, non-uniform gain and some hotspotting. Barely watchable, 250$ + 140$ shipping going to the trash.
> 
> 
> Now I am willing to go up to 1000$ for a screen from a reputable company, Carada seem to have a low number of bad screens from posters here so I think I'll order one tomorow, but I am not sure if i'm ordering a 1.0 white screen or a grey screen, the black level is very bad on the w1070, maybe a grey screen would help, but then some peolple suggest that a projector as brigth as the w1070 can show hotspotting on grey screen while others say the opposite... Who is rigth?


Visual Apex screens are good and the Jamestown screens I heard are ok screens


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2460#post_22974644
> 
> *Dude, why not use the BenQ calculator?*
> 
> Here are the numbers according to BenQ.
> 
> 
> 1.00x Zoom (no zoom) - 8'4"
> 
> 
> 1.15x Zoom (mid zoom) - 9'7"
> 
> 
> 1.3x Zoom (max zoom) - 10'10"



Tried it and somehow ended up with the screen on the floor?????? lol, the Projector central site stated 9' 6" and you are stating mid zoom 9'7" , ok how much will that distort the movies??????? Thanks by the way.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2460#post_22974719
> 
> 
> Tried it and somehow ended up with the screen on the floor?????? lol, the Projector central site stated 9' 6" and you are stating mid zoom 9'7" , ok how much will that distort the movies??????? Thanks by the way.





There's no difference between 9'6 and 9'7.


Rule of thumb is you use mid zoom to place your projector. So go with that.


----------



## safe bobo

Alright so I just got my sainsonic 3d glasses....wuts the easiest way to test these bad boys out with a htpc through nvidia? get the drivers?


----------



## smokarz

This thread is due some screenshots. These are taken with my Sony point and shoot camera so image is not the best.


----------



## YouFermont




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2460#post_22974637
> 
> 
> What screen did you get?
> 
> 
> I've heard pretty good reviews on the Elite as a budget screen. Of course, if you got money Carada would be awesome. Hotspotting on a grey screen? That's new to me unless it has very high positive gain.



It's a no name screen from ebay, you can see it in a thread I started in the screen forum. It's very well built for the price, but the material is useless.


----------



## safe bobo

I believe I need a new graphics card....I'm using a dvi to hdmi on my graphics card so I guess it's not hdmi 1.4 compatible....wuts a good cheap graphics card....then I just need the 3dtv play driver...anything else?


----------



## dzenc

I've had good luck with an Nvidia GeForce GT610 I got from Amazon for about $40. It supports 3D + hi def bitstream audio.


----------



## ackergwj

I really enjoyed Art's review...really made my decision even harder. I just want to get my purchase right this time after not being completely happy with my current PJ (not the projector's fault) the pro8200. Well, here's a interesting video with the benq1070 and the Darbee.


----------



## uberisuber

Hi All,


Hoping I can get a helping hand.


I'll be getting a W1070 eventually and it will be my first projector. The room I am installing it in (I'll upload pictures later) has about 4m from wall to wall and is quite square.


It will be ceiling mounted.


I'm hoping to get as big a screen as possible. 150 inch if possible, if not then I guess I step down to the next standard size which seems to be 120 inch. Is this correct?


I am wondering where and how far it should be mounted from the projected wall. Is the objective to mount it as far as possible away from the projected wall?


Cable raceways appealed to me, is this the consensus for cable management?


Thanks for any help.


----------



## jnabq

Closer to the screen results in a brighter image, and smaller screen in general, so keep in mind the limitations of the pj and the light produced vs the desired screen size, or room limitations to make your decision. Try out this calc, it's easy to use and will give you a good idea on brightness vs placement and screen gain choices. http://www.eliteprojectorcalculator.com/ From a glancing look, if you can mount the pj at it's closest,12' 7" using 150" 1.0 gain screen, the brightness looks good, but you'll need a ceiling height of around 9' 6"?


----------



## Lotter01

Hello...i just registered on AVS yesterday but i have been reading a lot of threads and i am happy to be a new member here as a lot of you are very knowledgeable...i ordered the W1070 last week and i should be getting it later this week...my previous PJ was the Optoma GT-750E wich was a 720P....i was desapointed with the Optoma mostly for the poor blacks and also i found it very dark for 3D...well with what i read yet about the W1070 i am sure i will be happy and also that i will see a noticeable difference in picture quality and sharpness....cant wait to have it!...







...any comments from W1070 owners would be appreciated.


----------



## JoeBoy73

Couldn't agree more Smokarz! This time from my SLR. I'm still not good at taking screenshots


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uberisuber*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2460#post_22975530
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Hoping I can get a helping hand.
> 
> 
> I'll be getting a W1070 eventually and it will be my first projector. The room I am installing it in (I'll upload pictures later) has about 4m from wall to wall and is quite square.
> 
> 
> It will be ceiling mounted.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to get as big a screen as possible. 150 inch if possible, if not then I guess I step down to the next standard size which seems to be 120 inch. Is this correct?
> 
> 
> I am wondering where and how far it should be mounted from the projected wall. Is the objective to mount it as far as possible away from the projected wall?
> 
> 
> Cable raceways appealed to me, is this the consensus for cable management?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Uberisuber....I have a 150" inch and I'm sitting about 15 feet back and the image looks great! I haven't heard much about the cable management, but cables are in the ceiling.


----------



## smokarz

Nice shots JoeBoy73.


What screen you got there? Is it 2.35?


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2460#post_22977452
> 
> 
> Nice shots JoeBoy73.
> 
> 
> What screen you got there? Is it 2.35?


Nah...lol. I wish though...I can real close to getting one. But its 16:9.


----------



## uberisuber

Unsure if this post is quoting jnabq


Thanks for the post, some useful information there.


I'm at work at the moment so am unable to do measurements, but I don't think I have 9' 6", maybe 8' 5".


It's encouraging to see people taking it to a very technical level, but that website wasn't really easy to use, for me at least until I learn a little more.


I guess my next steps are to measure my room and grab a screen. For the screen I was going to do it on the cheap and just grab the cheapest 16:9 one of eBay. Is something like this adequate? http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/120-HD-16-9-Home-Cinema-Electric-Projection-Projector-Screen-Matt-White-MW-13-/370711051328?pt=AU_ProjectorScreens&hash=item565019bc40&_uhb=1 


I see a number of "4:3 or 16:9" projector screens on eBay, are they basically saying you would have to put black bars on the 16:9 image to get it to fit on what is actually a 4:3 screen?


Appreciate your assistance.


----------



## scottyroo

I've had the W1070 for about a month now and it has been great. However, I've run into an *issue with the fan noise*. It is making a persistent rattling noise that is noticeable on quiet scenes. I've already replaced one projector thinking it was a faulty fan but the new one has the same issue. First PJ was 1.03. This one is 1.04. Same issue on both. I've uploaded a video of the issue on YouTube. Anyone else having this issue? Should I replace a second time? Third time might be a charm and I love the performance of this PJ so much it would be worth it to get this fan taken care of. Here is the link.


----------



## zapper

Wondering why the value is so different between the W1070 and the Epson 3020 a $500-600 higher on the Epson yet everyone seems or state that the W1070 is better even with the current noise issue in the fan, I am not trying to offend any one just trying to figure out the disparity.


----------



## scottyroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2490#post_22978684
> 
> 
> Wondering why the value is so different between the W1070 and the Epson 3020 a $500-600 higher on the Epson yet everyone seems or state that the W1070 is better even with the current noise issue in the fan, I am not trying to offend any one just trying to figure out the disparity.



I think the image performance of the projector is what makes this one so great. The fan issues (cool down and rattle) are hopefully few and far between although I am still hopeful someone can shed light on the rattle issue above I'm having. The only other issue is the light leakage from the fan exhaust grille.


----------



## sirip

No offense for anyone. I am a strong believer in "you get what you pay for". I believe Epsons are better quality and prbly will last atleast 5yrs without any probs, or may be even 7-10yrs. I believe Benq W1070 is made with cheap quality for undercutting Epson....prbly will create problems from 2+yrs or so. Japanese vs. Chinese designs. That's just my thought. No proof or whatsoever. Believe me, W1070 is still tempting me. I am torn between Epson 3020 and W1070/Optoma HD25. It is taking lot of nerve to stay away from BenQ/Optoma. Upcoming Optoma HD25 is somewhere in between I guess, but there are still some reviews on prior Optoma models saying there were basic problems - power on, HDMI doesn't work etc in a few months. How can a device fail so basic test in a few months. I try to stay from those brands even if I see one such review.


So, if Reliability is important, go with Epson.

If price or compactness is important, go with BenQ/Optoma. I love the compactness part of these. Epson is a behemoth compared to these.

I am not videophile...so I don't care much about difference in image quality. Either of them will be fine for casual watching. So, I for myself, would like to install it and forget for atleast 7yrs until 4K becomes mainstream.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

I doubt we'll have to wait even a couple years to get decently priced 4k, because projectors are the best place to get economies of scale since there is such a bigger impact of resolution (not to mention contrast + brightness boosts) than flat panels.


I was considering the Epson but am glad I got this one...no lag at all, and I love motion. It's ironic that the LCD-based tech have better blacks than DLP, since DLP motion and input lag and 3D characteristics are more akin to plasmas' benefits there. Even if OLEDs were perfectly reasonably priced, I don't think I can go back down in size at this point. The blacks are decent enough on this bad boy for now...sure they can be better, but it's pretty darn good, especially for the price. I'll just buy a new projector in a couple years' time if I see something awesome. I bet it'll be BenQ again.


----------



## dbox1080p

Just getting that old movie projector clicking noise like the others here and it is intolerable. I may want a refund on this as I dont want to pay money to ship back a defective projector on my dime. I bought from VA, does anyone know their policy on returns?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbox1080p*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2490#post_22978941
> 
> 
> Just getting that old movie projector clicking noise like the others here and it is intolerable. I may want a refund on this as I dont want to pay money to ship back a defective projector on my dime. I bought from VA, does anyone know their policy on returns?



If it is brand new VA should take care of it. If not Benq will pay shipping in both directions. Call them for a RMA.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirip*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2490#post_22978875
> 
> 
> No offense for anyone. I am a strong believer in "you get what you pay for". I believe Epsons are better quality and prbly will last atleast 5yrs without any probs, or may be even 7-10yrs. I believe Benq W1070 is made with cheap quality for undercutting Epson....prbly will create problems from 2+yrs or so. Japanese vs. Chinese designs. That's just my thought. No proof or whatsoever. Believe me, W1070 is still tempting me. I am torn between Epson 3020 and W1070/Optoma HD25. It is taking lot of nerve to stay away from BenQ/Optoma. Upcoming Optoma HD25 is somewhere in between I guess, but there are still some reviews on prior Optoma models saying there were basic problems - power on, HDMI doesn't work etc in a few months. How can a device fail so basic test in a few months. I try to stay from those brands even if I see one such review.
> 
> 
> So, if Reliability is important, go with Epson.
> 
> If price or compactness is important, go with BenQ/Optoma. I love the compactness part of these. Epson is a behemoth compared to these.
> 
> I am not videophile...so I don't care much about difference in image quality. Either of them will be fine for casual watching. So, I for myself, would like to install it and forget for atleast 7yrs until 4K becomes mainstream.



The Epsons also have issues and they are also made in China if that makes any difference. In fact most electronic products are made there including most Apple and HP products. The Epsons have had issues with panel alignment in the past. and other brands have had similar issues. I think the key is not where the units are made but to make sure that you get a good one from the start.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyroo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2490#post_22978489
> 
> 
> I've had the W1070 for about a month now and it has been great. However, I've run into an *issue with the fan noise*. It is making a persistent rattling noise that is noticeable on quiet scenes. I've already replaced one projector thinking it was a faulty fan but the new one has the same issue. First PJ was 1.03. This one is 1.04. Same issue on both. I've uploaded a video of the issue on YouTube. Anyone else having this issue? Should I replace a second time? Third time might be a charm and I love the performance of this PJ so much it would be worth it to get this fan taken care of. Here is the link.



I watched the video and I would suggest that you call Benq and let them know about the issue and get it fixed or ask for a replacement. I am wondering if there is a bad batch of units with hardware version 103 firmware 104 out there with this clicking noise issue or are others having the problem with other hardware and firmware versions?


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2480_40#post_22978684
> 
> 
> Wondering why the value is so different between the W1070 and the Epson 3020 a $500-600 higher on the Epson yet everyone seems or state that the W1070 is better even with the current noise issue in the fan, I am not trying to offend any one just trying to figure out the disparity.


Just because its more than the Benq doesn't mean its better. If someone believe that if it cost more, the product is better, then all products will be way over priced


----------



## modde239

I don't have a problem with the fan on my BenQ it works normal.....and for the better quality of Epson I don't agree that its better than BenQ. I'm a forum member of a dutch HT forum and a lot of them have a Epson projector but there's a lot of problem with there projectors......like color shifting, dust in the lens, many times the lens unit must be replaced due to a defect......Before I had the BenQ I had a Infocus for 6 years and never had a problem with it......


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2490#post_22979198
> 
> 
> Just because its more than the Benq doesn't mean its better. If someone believe that if it cost more, the product is better, then all products will be way over priced




Look at the price of a Ford Taurus vs a Lincoln. ah.but I know what t you mean.


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2430#post_22973382
> 
> 
> Finally! A voice of reason. Thank you.
> 
> Even a tv drama like Parenthood has enough low contrast night scenes that watching on a projector with mediocre black level is often a major compromise.



For the JVC vs. Benq, it does depend what the viewer watches, but for me even some of my TV shows need the JVC:


Game of Thrones, Fringe (not as much), Walking Dead, some others...

GOT looks amazing on the JVC, it was made for the JVC










Though I admit, I'd rather watch the news or a documentary on the Benq.


I laugh at the earlier comments about more expensive projectors being more reliable, in some unique cases this is true, but not really overall. DLP is the most reliable tech over LCD as long as the color wheel does not break. The newer color wheels are more reliable because they use HD motor designs, and hard drive motors are way more reliable than in the old days. It's like a hard-drive without a platter and a color wheel instead of the platter spinning in front. If you are after reliability, Epson is not where I'd put my money. Epson is at best average.


IME, the cheaper projectors tend to last longer, as fewer things that can go wrong often, of course this does not apply to all brands (some cheap projectors are just made poorly), but same can be said for some expensive units as well. I also don't really care where a projector is MFR or assembled, for all I care it can be MFR'd in Zimbabwe, QC'd in Ethiopia, and shipped to Tasmania. I'm still ok with it as long as it works and keeps working


----------



## rwestley

As Codeguy states "Game of Thrones" looks great on the JVC. I have compared season 1 on both the JVC RS45 and the Benq w1070 and the JVC wins hands down. I also agree that some shows may be fine on the Benq. I went the two projector route for this reason. I also hope that Codeguy gets a chance to test a W1070 soon.


----------



## zombie10k

are you guys expecting a major difference between the 1070 and W7000?


Has the 3D lumen output been measured on the 1070?


I want a pair of the new 3rd gen BQ glasses but it doesn't look they will be available for few more weeks.


----------



## scottyroo

The fan noise rattling is subtle but is in a rhythmic whir so it is very annoying. I got some RemOil gun lube and with the pinpoint applicator put a few drops on the fan and that helped for about an hour then the rattle returned. I don't want to be PJ-less for one week plus so how long does the RMA process take? Can anyone else shed some light to the fan rattle found in this video?


----------



## hayatiakbas

No vendor has it available for sale in US except amazon. Even benq has in back order. I am really thinking they are doing some revisions to fix the issues they can't fix with a firmware update. Like all the light leak on the lens and exhaust fan. I am looking to see if there are changes on the new batches coming up.


----------



## Robert Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirip*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2490#post_22978875
> 
> 
> No offense for anyone. I am a strong believer in "you get what you pay for". I believe Epsons are better quality and prbly will last atleast 5yrs without any probs, or may be even 7-10yrs. I believe Benq W1070 is made with cheap quality for undercutting Epson....prbly will create problems from 2+yrs or so. Japanese vs. Chinese designs. That's just my thought. No proof or whatsoever. Believe me, W1070 is still tempting me. I am torn between Epson 3020 and W1070/Optoma HD25. It is taking lot of nerve to stay away from BenQ/Optoma. Upcoming Optoma HD25 is somewhere in between I guess, but there are still some reviews on prior Optoma models saying there were basic problems - power on, HDMI doesn't work etc in a few months. How can a device fail so basic test in a few months. I try to stay from those brands even if I see one such review.
> 
> 
> So, if Reliability is important, go with Epson.
> 
> If price or compactness is important, go with BenQ/Optoma. I love the compactness part of these. Epson is a behemoth compared to these.
> 
> I am not videophile...so I don't care much about difference in image quality. Either of them will be fine for casual watching. So, I for myself, would like to install it and forget for atleast 7yrs until 4K becomes mainstream.



If you think Epsons are trouble free, then you haven't been reading the Epson threads...but they're customer service is great.

The idea that something is more reliable simply because it costs more is absurd.

BTW, I've owned more than a dozen projectors and my Optoma has been the most trouble free by far...


----------



## jacobms1

I'm probably making this too complicated on myself but I'm struggling to make sure I buy the right combination of projector mount and screen size and since the benq estimator doesn't account for lens shift on this model would appreciate a little guidance/pov from some more experienced than myself!


My basement room has a 7'8" ceiling with an approx 8" Ibeam about 8ft from the screen wall. I'd like to buy the monoprice 120" 16:9 screen and their universal mount which has a 6.7" drop. I want to leave about 2 ft from bottom of screen to floor.


Does the math work? What am I not thinking about, or am I over complicating?


----------



## mastermaybe

I'd agree that the notion that something's always more reliable simply because it costs more is in and of itself, absurd, but surely there's a known correlation between cost and quality level, in general. There are exceptions to everything.


I do not have scientific, statistical data, but I am very confident that- through the absolutely copious amount of reading I've done on this site while researching my new PJ- the 1070 has had more problems/complaints than ANY other projector, per capita, within $500 of it on AVS...with the Epson 8350 running a close second.


No this isn't an invitation to flame me or explain that your PJ is perfect, I'm just relaying what I've learned, completely unbiased.


Honestly, had I been able to make the zoom and LS work for me, I'd have likely went with the 1070 myself at its fantastic price.


I wish those having problems all the best.


James


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacobms1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2490#post_22980418
> 
> 
> I'm probably making this too complicated on myself but I'm struggling to make sure I buy the right combination of projector mount and screen size and since the benq estimator doesn't account for lens shift on this model would appreciate a little guidance/pov from some more experienced than myself!
> 
> 
> My basement room has a 7'8" ceiling with an approx 8" Ibeam about 8ft from the screen wall. I'd like to buy the monoprice 120" 16:9 screen and their universal mount which has a 6.7" drop. I want to leave about 2 ft from bottom of screen to floor.
> 
> 
> Does the math work? What am I not thinking about, or am I over complicating?



What is the throw distance? Are you mounting it to the beam? If so I doubt you can even throw a 120" image from 8' with the 1070. Otherwise, with the screen itself nearing 5 feet tall, there's no way you could drop it ~14" from the 7' 8" ceiling and have the bottom of the screen 24" off the floor. More like 1' 7-9", tops, just doing it in my head.


Wait, yes it has some VLS, so you could prolly pull off another half foot.


James


----------



## scottyroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacobms1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2490#post_22980418
> 
> 
> I'm probably making this too complicated on myself but I'm struggling to make sure I buy the right combination of projector mount and screen size and since the benq estimator doesn't account for lens shift on this model would appreciate a little guidance/pov from some more experienced than myself!
> 
> 
> My basement room has a 7'8" ceiling with an approx 8" Ibeam about 8ft from the screen wall. I'd like to buy the monoprice 120" 16:9 screen and their universal mount which has a 6.7" drop. I want to leave about 2 ft from bottom of screen to floor.
> 
> 
> Does the math work? What am I not thinking about, or am I over complicating?



Is the max distact you can place the projector away from your screen 8'? If so then you are not going to be able to get a 120" image that close to the screen. The biggest image you can get with the lens at 8' from the screen is 96" and that doesn't take into making the body of the PJ and cords fit in. With all of that you are looking closer to about 7' lens-to-screen and a max screen size of about 84".


With that said, lets say you do have the space for a 120" screen. With your 6.7" mount drop the lens will be 2" below the mount drop. That leaves the lens 8.7" away from your ceiling, or roughly 6'11" from the floor. With a 120" screen the top of your image be between 2.9"-8.7" below the lens position. That gives you a range of the top of the screen being about 11.6"-17.4" away from the ceiling. The screen height is roughly 58" so that would give you a range of height of about 16.4"-22.4" away from the floor. These calculations are going to be completely different though if the max distance you can place your projector.


You should look at the Atdec mount on Amazon. It's drop is about 5" and will get you to the two feet you mentioned.


----------



## scottyroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacobms1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2490#post_22980418
> 
> 
> I'm probably making this too complicated on myself but I'm struggling to make sure I buy the right combination of projector mount and screen size and since the benq estimator doesn't account for lens shift on this model would appreciate a little guidance/pov from some more experienced than myself!
> 
> 
> My basement room has a 7'8" ceiling with an approx 8" Ibeam about 8ft from the screen wall. I'd like to buy the monoprice 120" 16:9 screen and their universal mount which has a 6.7" drop. I want to leave about 2 ft from bottom of screen to floor.
> 
> 
> Does the math work? What am I not thinking about, or am I over complicating?



You could always mount the projector behind the ibeam and have the lens positioned right below the 8". The mount you are looking at on Monoprice would be perfect for that and the Ibeam wouldn't be a part of the equation.


Good luck!


----------



## jacobms1

I can place it back as far as I need to (up to 25ft!), so no issue there, unless the Ibeam would get in the way of the throw somehow?


----------



## scottyroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2490#post_22980465
> 
> 
> I do not have scientific, statistical data, but I am very confident that- through the absolutely copious amount of reading I've done on this site while researching my new PJ- the 1070 has had more problems/complaints than ANY other projector, per capita, within $500 of it on AVS...with the Epson 8350 running a close second.



The W1070 and 8350 are both hyped projectors due to their value. Along with the hype comes high expectations and with a lot of people buying them if there are issues you might as well get a megaphone and pass it around. From what I've read the main complaints about the W1070 don't have anything to do with the image, rather the fan and light leakage seem to be afterthoughts on the projector. I love the image performance and that hype is justified for the projector, but with that value comes a few shortcomings. I don't think that should steer people away from buying it if the placement needs are met.


----------



## scottyroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacobms1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2490#post_22980512
> 
> 
> I can place it back as far as I need to (up to 25ft!), so no issue there, unless the Ibeam would get in the way of the throw somehow?



You should be good. Get the 120" MP.com screen and mount then center-mount it so the lens is exactly 10' away from the screen. Adjust the lens shift all the way 'down' (will move the image 'up' if ceiling mounting). zoom in all the way, and that will place the bottom of your 120" image about 22-23" away from your floor.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyroo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2490#post_22980530
> 
> 
> The W1070 and 8350 are both hyped projectors due to their value. Along with the hype comes high expectations and with a lot of people buying them if there are issues you might as well get a megaphone and pass it around. From what I've read the main complaints about the W1070 don't have anything to do with the image, rather the fan and light leakage seem to be afterthoughts on the projector. I love the image performance and that hype is justified for the projector, but with that value comes a few shortcomings. I don't think that should steer people away from buying it if the placement needs are met.



The fact that they offer great value would not and is not disputed amongst reasonable people. However, some people- on this very thread- have had issues with getting an image in the first place due to HDMI port issues. There have been a fair sum reporting vertical lines within the image and sent them back for exchange. The noise level, rattling fans, light leakage, etc are other items that some are experiencing, and crucially, others are not. A reasonable person could then conclude that is due to poor design, variations in components and/or construction quality/consistency/methodology. More imperatively, this is a very young product...things can get better or worse from here, but, unless FW -related, it almost certainly would need to occur from a n R&D or fabrication standpoint.


Again, I didn't state what I did to chew up the 1070...just to relay that it's- from my reading anyway- is suffering from more "ills" per user than other PJs in or near its price class. Could it be due to its substantially lower price tag? Maybe, maybe not. But there are- many times- real consequences to engineering and producing similar items at substantially lower costs, and I don't need to litter this thread with them and bore people with items that they're likely very much already familiar with.


James


----------



## talon95

The Epson is going to be more expensive just due to more parts. It has an iris, the Benq does not.


----------



## rwestley

What we need to know if a projector has problems.


1. How many were sold

2. How many were returned or sent in for repairs.

3. Do all the projectors suffer from the same problem

4. Was the problem only on a particular batch.



These questions are nearly impossible to answer. The problem with the forums is that often only people who have problems will report or post them. We don't know if 1 out of 100 units have problem or 5 out of ten. There is no real way of knowing.

I once owned an Epson projector and a few people on the forums sent theirs back 6 times for replacement because of bad convergence. Is it possible that the majority of the other people had no issue at all. This is the reason why I one has to be careful when reading these posts.


----------



## Sonyad

However this thread is filled with a lot of fans of the projector. For a projector that most if not all had to go through great efforts to acquire (not sitting on the shelves of any retailer), the numbers of reported failures on this thread seems a bit alarming. Not only did the owners put in effort to acquire the W1070, it's also a recent offering. There aren't many complaints from people simply misinformed about the product, but there seems to be an abundance of failures reported by people who really like the projector.


----------



## sirip

I think I revved up the thread with my comment about Epson's cost.

I said Chinese vs. japanese "design" - not "built". The way it works is, designs are done and controlled by headoffice. They will pick the parts that go into the unit. Then mass production is outsourced to China/Taiwan. No disagreement on it. If they choose to optimize cost, they can outsource even design too. And opt to pick lower quality less tolerance components. Agreed, higher cost doesn't always mean better quality but converse is always true. Higher quality always costs more than standard.


First version of a product will always have problems, even for Epsons. 8350 had focus issue, auto IRIS shutoff issue, premature bulb failures. 3010 didn't have any such issues, but 3D was ghosty - understandable as it's Epson's first gen 3D model. Now, 3020 seems like a stable one after many generations of 1080p and one generation of 3D. I feel more comfortable throwing $1.4k at it. What I have seen with Epsons is, they dont have basic problems like other brands - power on issues or HDMI port issues etc. Their problems, if any, are at a higher level. I can't understand how a unit can have basic problems. W1070 and HD25 are both first generation. They are the first design based on TI's new chip. It'll take atleast one more revision to make it stable. That too, if they stick with same design and just improvise on it.


----------



## smokarz

I have an Epson 8100, predecessor to the 8350 and the Epson does have its advantages, mainly lenshift, iris, quietness, among others.


But it also has its cons, the biggest one of all is early lamp failures. But I must agree that Epson CS is top rated and a pleasure to work with.


However, the W1070 beats the heck out of the Epson 8100 in color accuracy, sharpness, smooth motion. Not to mention 3D and great game lag.


----------



## Lotter01

Wow....first i read very good reviews about the w1070 and now its like crap!...i think i will cancel the order i placed on it since my detailer didnt get it yet...(they were out of stock) gonna wait for another brand to get something out that would fit my room as the w1070 was suppose too.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lotter01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2520#post_22981916
> 
> 
> Wow....first i read very good reviews about the w1070 and now its like crap!...i think i will cancel the order i placed on it since my detailer didnt get it yet...(they were out of stock) gonna wait for another brand to get something out that would fit my room as the w1070 was suppose too.




What crap?


This is a budget, sub $1k, DLP projector. You're going to experience light leakage and fan noise in this price range regardless if it's an Acer, or Optoma, or whatever.


If you want a better DLP unit, pays 3x more for a W7000 or an HC8000.


People need to have their expectations in line for this projector and they'll be happy.


----------



## jacobms1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lotter01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2520#post_22981916
> 
> 
> Wow....first i read very good reviews about the w1070 and now its like crap!...i think i will cancel the order i placed on it since my detailer didnt get it yet...(they were out of stock) gonna wait for another brand to get something out that would fit my room as the w1070 was suppose too.



Bad call my friend. This projector is great, you've got a handful of people with a problem or two....no reason to jump ship or assume this affects 99% of users...most people with problems voice them, people without tend to stop posting and enjoy their toys!


----------



## Lotter01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2520#post_22981928
> 
> 
> What is crap?


Well reading the last posts since a few days apparently it is now crap! no?...(fan noise...lamp leakage...chinese..ect...ect...) some are already returning their units so i dont want to be in the same situation...anyway i dont think i will get a PJ that almost every owner are complaining about something in this unit.


----------



## Lotter01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacobms1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2520#post_22981965
> 
> 
> Bad call my friend. This projector is great, you've got a handful of people with a problem or two....no reason to jump ship or assume this affects 99% of users...most people with problems voice them, people without tend to stop posting and enjoy their toys!


Well i posted here a few days ago asking for comments about this unit from owners and none did..i was happy that i ordered it at first cause as i said i read very good reviews but since all i read and saw were complaints.


----------



## smokarz

Lol...name me a $1k projector not built in China.


It's your money, buy what you wish, but don't make it sounds like this is a piece of crap. Show us a better project in this price, and I might consider your posts somewhat reasonable and not trolling.


----------



## Lotter01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2520#post_22981995
> 
> 
> Lol...name me a $1k projector not built in China.
> 
> 
> It's your money, buy what you wish, but don't make it sounds like this is a piece of crap. Show us a better project in this price, and I might consider your posts somewhat reasonable and not trolling.


I didnt say it was crap my self ist how it sounds now from other users not my self lol...i am not trolling since i was ready to get it and was very anxious about it....


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lotter01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2520#post_22981972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2520#post_22981928
> 
> 
> What is crap?
> 
> 
> 
> Well reading the last posts since a few days apparently it is now crap! no?...(fan noise...lamp leakage...chinese..ect...ect...) some are already returning their units so i dont want to be in the same situation...anyway i dont think i will get a PJ that almost every owner are complaining about something in this unit.
Click to expand...


Ok now you're just exaggerating. 85 pages of this thread and there are only a handful of minor issues mentioned. That beats any other device I've ever seen, except my 2008 panasonic plasma (which I sold because despite having better black levels...who cares? A projector like this is a million bajillion times more fun!!!). With the money I got back from selling my plasma, I paid about 450$ for this. And at 519 hours of daily use since last november, I can tell you it is VERY reliable. It's three feet above my head now and I can barely hear it. I doubt the excessive fan noise issue is a common one, if it were a manufacturer defect we'd have many people posting about it, not one or two.


compare that with the other threads like Epson. I paid 1/2 the price of the retail 3020 and got zero problems. sure, black level isn't as good probably, but in every other way it's a better buy.


----------



## scottyroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lotter01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2520#post_22982008
> 
> 
> I didnt say it was crap my self ist how it sounds now from other users not my self lol...i am not trolling since i was ready to get it and was very anxious about it....


I stoked the crap flame by bringing up the fan noise and light leakage issue. I'm being as objective as possible but the pros of the little guy by far outweigh the two cons I've had. Smokarz is right. There are $2-3k projectors out there that might not have issues like these. But for the price (and even at any price) the image performance of this PJ ROCKS. I can live with the light leak and I will get the fan noise taken care of. It's not crap. I'm still pleased with the W1070 and would recommend it, I think its good to let others know what's up. You are going to get QC problems like these with any projector and BenQ has pretty good customer service.


----------



## LorenK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lotter01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2520#post_22981972
> 
> 
> Well reading the last posts since a few days apparently it is now crap! no?...(fan noise...lamp leakage...chinese..ect...ect...) some are already returning their units so i dont want to be in the same situation...anyway i dont think i will get a PJ that almost every owner are complaining about something in this unit.



I got the w1070 about a week and a half ago. I picked it up while still on sale at Amazon for $900 and got a $50 card with it. We've used it about every evening, shifting it between the basement and bedroom. We've watched blu-rays and streamed from AppleTV and Netflix. We have also hooked it up to the xBox. I think I've used every connection method possible on the thing, both in and out.


I haven't had any issues that I can attribute to the projector. My only complaint is that the HDMI connection is a bit loose.


Stating that 'almost every owner' is complaining is hyperbole given that only a very, very small number of people that own the projector bother to post. Having read this thread since its beginning, I would doubt there are more than 20 people posting real complaints.


I have been through my share of early adoption and I don't feel like the product is half baked. I would recommend this projector to a friend and am tempted to buy another for our bedroom given the price point. It has a great picture and after researching off and on for more than a year, can't imagine getting a better new projector for that cost. $850 and I have a 1080p HD and 3d.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lotter01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2520#post_22981916
> 
> 
> Wow....first i read very good reviews about the w1070 and now its like crap!...i think i will cancel the order i placed on it since my detailer didnt get it yet...(they were out of stock) gonna wait for another brand to get something out that would fit my room as the w1070 was suppose too.




Lotter01, You will always have some bad Projectors coming out of the factory now and then, now look at all the posting on this thread and willing to bet that only 5% are balking, what about buying a new car and having problems right out of the gate, this happens to anything built.


Good luck on your choice, by the way I don't have the BenQ yet deciding, since getting a heck of a deal on a Epson 3020 so I am still on the fence and trying to work it out.


----------



## rwestley

Some people will never buy a projector if they read the threads. As someone said the ones that have no problems often stop posting but the people with issues make us aware of them.

I have owned many projectors over the years and all makes I owned had issues. Sanyo had HDMI problems, Panasonic had dust issues, Epson had convergence problems, and JVC had ghosting on 3D. The question should be that if you get a bad unit will the manufacture fix or replace in fast.


----------



## Lotter01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2520#post_22982046
> 
> 
> Ok now you're just exaggerating. 85 pages of this thread and there are only a handful of minor issues mentioned. That beats any other device I've ever seen, except my 2008 panasonic plasma (which I sold because despite having better black levels...who cares? A projector like this is a million bajillion times more fun!!!). With the money I got back from selling my plasma, I paid about 450$ for this. And at 519 hours of daily use since last november, I can tell you it is VERY reliable. It's three feet above my head now and I can barely hear it. I doubt the excessive fan noise issue is a common one, if it were a manufacturer defect we'd have many people posting about it, not one or two.
> 
> 
> compare that with the other threads like Epson. I paid 1/2 the price of the retail 3020 and got zero problems. sure, black level isn't as good probably, but in every other way it's a better buy.


Thank you for the reply at last a good and positive one..lol...i know this PJ is a great deal for what it offers...PQ ...sharpness...ect....but what i meant is that lately all i read were complaints...maybe i sounded pissed cause i already ordered it ...in no way i said it was crap.


----------



## Lotter01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2520#post_22982072
> 
> 
> Some people will never buy a projector if they read the threads. As someone said the ones that have no problems often stop posting but the people with issues make us aware of them.
> 
> I have owned many projectors over the years and all makes I owned had issues. Sanyo had HDMI problems, Panasonic had dust issues, Epson had convergence problems, and JVC had ghosting on 3D. The question should be that if you get a bad unit will the manufacture fix or replace in fast.


I've owned 3 previous PJ'S and now i just wanna make sure i will make the right choice thats all...i havent read all the 85 pages but since i registered it wasnt very positive if you wanna be honest!.. lol...anyway i wont cancel my order cause that is the PJ i wanted!...thx for your replies.


----------



## guy80

some people are more picky than others...


FYI country of mfg does not = quality. Doubt anyone would call unibody Apple Macbooks crap or lacking quality



-I'd already have one but I watch little TV lately so I'm in no rush to buy something that I'll use 3-4x in the next few months


----------



## Daniel Chaves

The bottom line is it is easier to ***** about something and go on and on and on about a problem then it is to rave about a positivet, thats the honest truth, if you have no issues your to busy enjoying it so you dont really talk about it as much, if your having problem well with social media you have been raised to ***** about it over and over.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2490#post_22981177
> 
> 
> What we need to know if a projector has problems.
> 
> 
> 1. How many were sold
> 
> 2. How many were returned or sent in for repairs.
> 
> 3. Do all the projectors suffer from the same problem
> 
> 4. Was the problem only on a particular batch.
> 
> 
> 
> These questions are nearly impossible to answer. The problem with the forums is that often only people who have problems will report or post them. We don't know if 1 out of 100 units have problem or 5 out of ten. There is no real way of knowing.
> 
> I once owned an Epson projector and a few people on the forums sent theirs back 6 times for replacement because of bad convergence. Is it possible that the majority of the other people had no issue at all. This is the reason why I one has to be careful when reading these posts.



First of all, I am by no means saying this PJ is "crap" ...let me be very clear on that point. Now, onward...


Naturally, re people reporting problems being the ones barking the loudest. But at the same time, it's unrealistic to think that one model has a higher percentage of people doing this strictly out of happenstance or randomness.


I'm not trying to dissuade anyone from buying a 1070, but rather, to simply explore the other owner threads on this site and come to their own conclusion. Yep, we'll NEVER know the precise data re reliability/problems with ANY projector. That doesn't however preclude the owner forums on AVS from providing information that has richness beyond the strict data points that might be revealed in a scientific survey/study.


It's all about close reading/study/recollection.


James


----------



## Nimoy

Pulled the trigger on this. Moving from an Acer H9500BD, which was great, but the added brightness of the Benq should help in my situation. Will post impressions/comparisons once I have the time to make some evaluations. Have previously (recently) owned Mitsubishi HC3800 + HC4000, Epson HC8350, Sony VPL-PRO1, and the Acer.


----------



## zapper

Heck, had the Penny, mits, Sanyo 3 altogether and no problems, so far lucky.... now comes the fourth what will it be is the question. BenQ or Epson???????????


----------



## modde239

What a panic guys this projector is great for the money.....I have had other pj and this one rocks......light leaking from the pj is hapening with a lot of pj its normal and with this pj it does not effect the picture quality.....because it does not show on the screen.....and the fan noise is not an issue it is as quiet as most of my older pj's when watching a movie you don't hear it......sure if you put your ear to the pj you will hear it.....


----------



## modde239

I forgot to tell that 99% of the DLP pj's will never have dust problems because the lens housing is sealed and that is why DLP pj's don't need a filter that you have to clean.....the LCD pj's are not sealed and need a filter....so the LCD will have dust problems that you cannot fix yourself....and I know that this problem is a big one I use to sell tv's and pj's.....


----------



## deeger30

Got mine mounted this weekend this is my 3rd projector in 10 years and this is by far the best ...no issues at all and the picture and sharpness are amazing. No fan issues to me it is quieter than my z5 and half the size. The 3d is amazing but this is my first 3d display. Got the sainsonics and the only issue was the red tinted blacks. For 850 through amazon this is a steal...10' away 106" screen in dedicated room self built from info from this forum!


----------



## hungary

HEY NIMOY.. would be really appreciate if you can review your point of view of 1070 vs acer 9500....

have been asking ppl who owns these 2 models to review out but none of them reply so far....


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2520#post_22982159
> 
> 
> The bottom line is it is easier to ***** about something and go on and on and on about a problem then it is to rave about a positivet, thats the honest truth, if you have no issues your to busy enjoying it so you dont really talk about it as much, if your having problem well with social media you have been raised to ***** about it over and over.




Chaves you hit the nail on the head,


----------



## coderguy

We go through this same thing in every thread, someone claims to have tallied up the problem reports and proclaims this projector to be the least reliable. This has happened in almost every PJ thread, it's funny.


This projector has sold like hot cakes, that's why you see so many problems. Most projectors have their problems, you won't find a thread without problems. With the JVC, it's lamps. With Epson, it's convergence and lines appearing or similar. With the Sony's, you'll see various complaints about power issues, but Sony is probably one of the most reliable for LCOS or LCD. With Benq, you see occassional focus uniformity problems, lens assembly issues, lamp leakage, IRIS problems (on ones that have IRIS), noisy fans, etc...


Trying to buy a projector based on reliability is for the most part a useless measure, as it is impossible to say unless almost everyone has the same problem, then you know. Otherwise, it's very simple, buy it and if you get a bad sample, exchange it with the vendor. If the second sample is bad, return it if you wish.


DLP is more reliable than LCD if the color wheel holds up though, it's very simple:


1) No convergence, fewer parts to go out of alignment over time as well

2) There are no panels that are affected by heat like LCD or LCOS because this DLP is a single-chip design

3) There is less lens shift which means the lens assembly mechanisms are generally assembled in a simpler fashion

4) There are fewer parts, though the color wheel is a moving part that LCD does not have, but both projector designs rely on FANs that if fail will cause the PJ to overheat. Overall LCD is a bulkier design, that is why most LCD's are so much bigger than DLP's.

5) It is VERY unlikely to get a dust blob with a DLP


That said, I wouldn't buy a projector based on reliability unless more than 25% to 50% of people are having the same problem. It's easy enough to do an exchange if you get a bad unit. I buy based on picture quality, and if my budget were around this price range, I'd buy this projector because it more than likely has the best PQ in this price range. I know LCD does not look as good in this price range, at least not to me.


----------



## coug7669

I usually am the first to buy new technology esp pj's. So I dont always have the proper information to gauge which pj is best. I am always grateful when some give their reviews whether they be pro or negative. There is a lot of data in negative reviews if one knows where to access and where to disregard. here are my thoughts on Benq and Optoma JVC and samsung. That said i have owned a LCD then went to a viewsonic dlp clone known as the Davis , next Davis, optomahd 80, benq w5000, now samsung spa 900b and viewsonic 8200 pro. thats a total of 8. The Davis and the Samsung were the top of their class when on market. Samsung still is top single chip dlp and has no issues at all.


1.viewsonic cons usually has firmware problems in all models that I've owned. They also have bulb issues as they eat them at close to 4000 hours(rated 4000 hrs). The 8200 had issues that were addressed yet their new firmware lost detail in the dark scenes that was present in their original firmware.They screwed up their gamma their first firmware had a resetting of settings so that required a new firmware. The 1068 model had firmware issues due to the colorwheel speed. These models had a 1X speed that was doubled to 2x via firmware resulting in a green tint that was not present in the original davis pj. Viewsonic always has one of the best warranty's in the pj crowd. 8200 has cms problems also. neon colors otb.


2 Benq has pushed the limits on price/product specs. They also have what amounts to issues due to reliability and cost concerns. Their w5000 had firmware issues related to hdmi and their cms.The biggest issue was the dreaded vertical stripes. turns out the mainboard had a simple solder problem. They also suffered from added noise in the picture. benq was the price leader along with optoma for 1st generation 1080dlp.w7000 has bulb and lens. issues losing focus. 1070 has fan issues, and vertical lines.sam e manufacturing issuea in 2 lines


3 Jvc earlier modela eat bulbs. they have inaccurate colors. Failing optical blocks all over multiple lines

misconvergance issues newer models lacking in data to compare, give them 2 more years.


4 Davis great company that went bust i firmware change that went from 1x to 2x with nary a problem that viewsonic suffered. Before HD came.


5 Samsung noise from fans, no keystoning (so you better learn how to hang a pj and screen in 3 axis) bulb issues. cost 125000$



So now comes the 3 questions that come next.

1 how much am I going to spend( include warranty costs amd bulb costs). 2 how long will i keep machine( am I saving money now to purchase new model in 2 years time or put it on the card 3 (what am I going to use pj for.

I would avoid benq based on the fact that AVS stopped carrying both models rather quickly due to the issue I mentioned above.(5000 and 7000)and the same manufacturing defects showing up in many lines. I would only buy the newest version of JVC because sometimes a mfgr can get a line right.or I woulld spend some money on b stock marantz sim or samsung dlp.just remember you are getting the best most accurate .95 dlps but you are giving up 3d I would go viewsonic if you are up to the task of its flawed cms and its 3 year warranty/1year bulb.


----------



## rwestley

There may be other reasons why AVS stopped selling Benq including the small profit that make on the brand. Epsons have had many issues but they keep selling them. I would think that there can not be much profit in a low priced projector and that is the main reason why AVS stopped selling them I don't blame them at all. They don't push Panasonic for similar reasons. I agree with Codeguy that we are going through the same thing as reported in nearly every other thread. I would suggest that those on the ropes should wait a few weeks until the next batch comes in. I would bet that many of the reported issues will be fixed. That is what Benq did with their 7000


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2520#post_22982857
> 
> 
> We go through this same thing in every thread, someone claims to have tallied up the problem reports and proclaims this projector to be the least reliable. This has happened in almost every PJ thread, it's funny.
> 
> 
> This projector has sold like hot cakes, that's why you see so many problems. Most projectors have their problems, you won't find a thread without problems. With the JVC, it's lamps. With Epson, it's convergence and lines appearing or similar. With the Sony's, you'll see various complaints about power issues, but Sony is probably one of the most reliable for LCOS or LCD. With Benq, you see occassional focus uniformity problems, lens assembly issues, lamp leakage, IRIS problems (on ones that have IRIS), noisy fans, etc...
> 
> 
> Trying to buy a projector based on reliability is for the most part a useless measure, as it is impossible to say unless almost everyone has the same problem, then you know. Otherwise, it's very simple, buy it and if you get a bad sample, exchange it with the vendor. If the second sample is bad, return it if you wish.
> 
> 
> DLP is more reliable than LCD if the color wheel holds up though, it's very simple:
> 
> 
> 1) No convergence, fewer parts to go out of alignment over time as well
> 
> 2) There are no panels that are affected by heat like LCD or LCOS because this DLP is a single-chip design
> 
> 3) There is less lens shift which means the lens assembly mechanisms are generally assembled in a simpler fashion
> 
> 4) There are fewer parts, though the color wheel is a moving part that LCD does not have, but both projector designs rely on FANs that if fail will cause the PJ to overheat. Overall LCD is a bulkier design, that is why most LCD's are so much bigger than DLP's.
> 
> 5) It is VERY unlikely to get a dust blob with a DLP
> 
> 
> That said, I wouldn't buy a projector based on reliability unless more than 25% to 50% of people are having the same problem. It's easy enough to do an exchange if you get a bad unit. I buy based on picture quality, and if my budget were around this price range, I'd buy this projector because it more than likely has the best PQ in this price range. I know LCD does not look as good in this price range, at least not to me.




I hope this allusion isn't aimed at me, as I clearly stated that I hadn't tallied anything. I read. Closely. And I recollect. And I suppose, yes, I keep an "internal" tally. Of course there has been a lot of 1070's sold. Epson 3020's too. 8350's too. FIll in the blank for the next 3 projectors. Saying a projector has "a lot of problems because it's sold like hotcakes" is a complete non-starter. I would venture to guess there's at least 20 times the number of 8350's in the wild...with a comparable % (relative to the 1070) landing on AVS to reports problems with it.


I suppose anyone can play the "well, we don't really know with absolute certainty so everything must be equal" game, but it's almost certainly inaccurate. Some PJs (even comparably priced models) are better built and more reliable than others...even if they ALL have their own varied and specific issues. Just like virtually every other manufactured device on earth.


Do this though: take a look at the 8350 thread and the first month of its release and contrast it with this one. BOTH projectors sold VERY well right out of the gate.


It's fine to make a 5 point list of the attributes of DLP _technology_ (and omit one on the side of LCD), but that has little to do with the build quality and reliability of _this_ projector, of course. And it's a bit daft to give passing interest to a DLP's color wheel as it is one, if not THE number one major failure (never mind it being the source of RBE) of a DLP projector. I doubt you have a mean-spirited bias towards DLP, but it's not very useful/fair, nonetheless.


Again, I'd invite people to view ALL of the threads of the most recent PJ models in the $1000-$1500 range and make their own decision. Again, you do not necessarily need to have infallible scientific data to become richly informed. I'm pretty confident with what I've gathered.



Good luck!


James


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2520#post_22983307
> 
> 
> There may be other reasons why AVS stopped selling Benq including the small profit that make on the brand. Epsons have had many issues but they keep selling them. I would think that there can not be much profit in a low priced projector and that is the main reason why AVS stopped selling them I don't blame them at all. They don't push Panasonic for similar reasons. I agree with Codeguy that we are going through the same thing as reported in nearly every other thread. I would suggest that those on the ropes should wait a few weeks until the next batch comes in. I would bet that many of the reported issues will be fixed. That is what Benq did with their 7000



What's "low price" about Panasonic?







The cheapest for the home they offer is $1300, with the AE7/8000 going from $2-$3,000. Right there with Epson and pricier than most Optomas.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2550#post_22983823
> 
> 
> What's "low price" about Panasonic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cheapest for the home they offer is $1300, with the AE7/8000 going from $2-$3,000. Right there with Epson and pricier than most Optomas.



I don't think he meant that Panny's or Epsons are low priced, but that maybe they have low margins. Lower margins are the primary reasons why LCD was pushed so much more heavily than plasma, despite plasma having many more advantages in terms of PQ.


----------



## JoeBoy73

Happy Owner Here










So, I'm the colors on this thing are outstanding! Last night I messed around with some of Arts suggested settings and the pic was too dark. I really like the look of Standard and Dynamic...they just seem to have too much red for my taste. Any Advanced Color Settings suggestions?


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2520#post_22983814
> 
> 
> It's fine to make a 5 point list of the attributes of DLP _technology_ (and omit one on the side of LCD), but that has little to do with the build quality and reliability of _this_ projector, of course. And it's a bit daft to give passing interest to a DLP's color wheel as it is one, if not THE number one major failure (never mind it being the source of RBE) of a DLP projector. I doubt you have a mean-spirited bias towards DLP, but it's not very useful/fair, nonetheless.
> 
> 
> James



It is very fair, if you get a perfectly working DLP unit and a perfectly working LCD unit, the chances are higher the LCD will fail over time IF both units are equal in all other reliability factors. I did say I would NOT buy a projector based on reliability, they are all reliable enough if you get a good enough sample, and there is no real way to know which one is more reliable. However, if we take the knowns vs. the knowns, instead of the unknowns vs. the knowns, then we know this:


Hence, let's say someone built as perfect an LCD as possible and as perfect a DLP as possible, it is absolutely fact that the DLP has fewer things that can go wrong because there are SIMPLY FEWER PARTS. I don't know where you get your info from or why you think you know this, but this is standard industry knowledge. They use high-end HD motors now in the color wheels, the color wheel failure rates are less than 1/4th of what they used to be. IT can still happen, but it is VERY rare. LCD still has dust blob problems and heat degradation over heavy usage, if you overheat a DLP projector, it is much less likely to take damage.


Build quality is a misnomer, all build quality is relates to cooling, lamp, and power, and some will say how well the features work (ok,but in this case we are talking reliability only). We cannot say which projector is more reliable over given model just by looking at forums mainly because power and lamp issues are hard to equate, but if all other things are equal, DLP has a tendency to last longer.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2550#post_22984232
> 
> 
> I don't think he meant that Panny's or Epsons are low priced, but that maybe they have low margins. Lower margins are the primary reasons why LCD was pushed so much more heavily than plasma, despite plasma having many more advantages in terms of PQ.



Surely you mean the HIGH margins of LCD?










Difficult to impossible to know (the real margins for avs) of Epson vs BenQ vs Panasonic vs etc.



James


----------



## Elix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lotter01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2520#post_22981916
> 
> 
> Wow....first i read very good reviews about the w1070 and now its like crap!...i think i will cancel the order i placed on it since my detailer didnt get it yet...(they were out of stock) gonna wait for another brand to get something out that would fit my room as the w1070 was suppose too.


No offence, but you did sound like a panicky guy who makes hasty decisions







The overall reaction is quite explainable. And Coderguy sees to the root as always.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2550#post_22984305
> 
> 
> It is very fair, if you get a perfectly working DLP unit and a perfectly working LCD unit, the chances are higher the LCD will fail over time IF both units are equal in all other reliability factors. I did say I would NOT buy a projector based on reliability, they are all reliable enough if you get a good enough sample, and there is no real way to know which one is more reliable. However, if we take the knowns vs. the knowns, instead of the unknowns vs. the knowns, then we know this:
> 
> 
> Hence, let's say someone built as perfect an LCD as possible and as perfect a DLP as possible, it is absolutely fact that the DLP has fewer things that can go wrong because there are SIMPLY FEWER PARTS. I don't know where you get your info from or why you think you know this, but this is standard industry knowledge. They use high-end HD motors now in the color wheels, the color wheel failure rates are less than 1/4th of what they used to be. IT can still happen, but it is VERY rare. LCD still has dust blob problems and heat degradation over heavy usage, if you overheat a DLP projector, it is much less likely to take damage.
> 
> 
> Build quality is a misnomer, all build quality is relates to cooling, lamp, and power, and some will say how well the features work (ok,but in this case we are talking reliability only). We cannot say which projector is more reliable over given model just by looking at forums mainly because power and lamp issues are hard to equate, but if all other things are equal, DLP has a tendency to last longer.



What's "fair"? Comparing "perfectly working" lcd and dlp pj's and saying lcd will likely fail before the dlp?


And then going on to say "there is no real way to know which one is more reliable". Sheesh, let me know when you make your mind up.


Fewer things that CAN go wrong vs total incidents are two completely different items. Variability does not necessarily correlate to higher rate. A carburetor has a significantly larger number of moving parts (that can fail) than a fuel injection system, yet some designs have proven to be more reliable that some fuel injection arrays. What ifs can be- and often are- pointless.


Dust blobs? I'd love to know the x/100 ratio for LCD owners after 3-5 years.


Heat degradation? I could be terribly under or ill-informed, but my understanding was that the latest wave of inorganic panels were tremendously resilient against such?


"Build quality is a misnomer." Excuse me? Some people enjoy HDMI ports that retain a connection...comes in handy when you want to project an image. Ditto for other image and sound related items. Don't think you'll find ANYONE else who thinks build quality is simply encompassed by "cooling, lamp, and power".


No one (certainly not I, anyway) ever said we could use avs forums to determine definitive reliability rates amongst projectors...that of course is ridiculous, and really, stupid. That doesn't mean though, again, that there's not much to be gained by reading them (unbiasedly) retaining what you've learned, processing it, and using it to make a more informed decision.


You don't know where I get my info from? Fine (even though in the aforementioned example I made it clear that I was using the "official avs" thread for either pj). From which does yours emanate? "Standard industry knowledge"? Great, such standardized knowledge is easily verified, then. I'd love to see the valid statistical data supporting the claim...the world wide web makes such things fantastically navigable and painless.


I look forward to perusing it and discovering the err of my ways.


James


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2550#post_22984820
> 
> 
> Surely you mean the HIGH margins of LCD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Difficult to impossible to know (the real margins for avs) of Epson vs BenQ vs Panasonic vs etc.
> 
> 
> 
> James




Yes. When I said low margins is why LCD was pushed over plasma, I was referring to the low margins of plasma. I made no mistake.


Obviously, but that wasn't the point. It was a supposition on his part as to why AVS might not carry the BenQ any longer. It was provided as another possibility besides the previous poster's assertion that they don't carry it anymore because it's junk, which is also nothing more than supposition.


I am curious why you are still in this thread. Don't take that to mean that I want you to stop posting here. You are free to do as you like. I'm just genuinely curious why you would hang around a thread for a product that you've already concluded is junk. What's the point? To educate the masses of its junkiness?


I don't own the PJ and, although I would seriously consider it if the price came back down to $899 with the gift card deal, I am no lock to buy it, so I'm not being defensive or trying to antagonize. It's just that, me personally, if I had made the decision that a product isn't worth my time, I would never post in that products thread again, so I'm just trying to understand the rationale. It'd be one thing if you were still on the fence, but you seem to be very resolute in your thinking against this PJ, and possibly DLP in general (?), so again, I'm just curious.


----------



## coug7669




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2520#post_22983307
> 
> 
> I agree with Codeguy that we are going through the same thing as reported in nearly every other thread. I would suggest that those on the ropes should wait a few weeks until the next batch comes in. I would bet that many of the reported issues will be fixed. That is what Benq did with their 7000



Read my benq critique again. Some of the problems show up in all of their lines such as the vertical stripes. The mainboard has a solder issue with the processing board that cannot be fixed. It shows up regularly throughout their lines. you have to follow all of the benq threads to see this. Quality control issue.7000 has lense issues where focus drifts due to plastic lens. Other manufacturers use plastic lens and dont suffer. Not all machines in the 7000 share this so this could be a bad batch of lens but this shows that benq doesnt inspect their suppliers.Quality control. I personally would stick to a manufacturer that has alonger warranty than 1 year esp one that has known issues.Optoma and Viewsonic both have their own issues but their warranty period allows more leeway to fix whatever issue crops up. Optoma and viewsonic both have better warranties and if I was buying in this price range I would stick to their products for dlp pj's. Higher up I would go newest JVC or b stock marantz, sim, or Samsung knowing that there would be no 3d but the best 2d.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2550#post_22985036
> 
> 
> Yes. When I said low margins is why LCD was pushed over plasma, I was referring to the low margins of plasma. I made no mistake.
> 
> 
> Obviously, but that wasn't the point. It was a supposition on his part as to why AVS might not carry the BenQ any longer. It was provided as another possibility besides the previous poster's assertion that they don't carry it anymore because it's junk, which is also nothing more than supposition.
> 
> 
> I am curious why you are still in this thread. Don't take that to mean that I want you to stop posting here. You are free to do as you like. I'm just genuinely curious why you would hang around a thread for a product that you've already concluded is junk. What's the point? To educate the masses of its junkiness?
> 
> 
> I don't own the PJ and, although I would seriously consider it if the price came back down to $899 with the gift card deal, I am no lock to buy it, so I'm not being defensive or trying to antagonize. It's just that, me personally, if I had made the decision that a product isn't worth my time, I would never post in that products thread again, so I'm just trying to understand the rationale. It'd be one thing if you were still on the fence, but you seem to be very resolute in your thinking against this PJ, and possibly DLP in general (?), so again, I'm just curious.



First: most would read this sentence: "Lower margins are the primary reasons why LCD was pushed so much more heavily than plasma, despite plasma having many more advantages in terms of PQ." and (correctly) assume you were speaking of LCDs lower margins. But so long as you insist you made no mistake...carry on, then. Hint: replace "lower" with "higher" at the beginning of the sentence and ask yourself which makes more sense.


I won't bother with the "that's not the point" comment. It is of course precisely the point within the context of which it was brought about...the second time around.


Additionally: I'd ask you to not lie (or hopelessly mis-read) and patently misrepresent what I have typed and remains textual evidence of what I have ACTUALLY said, thanks. I never once stated or even implied that this PJ is junk...actually directly said it WASN'T. What I DID say was that it appears to me to be having more issues than comparably priced LCD AND DLP models. I stand by that assertion.


Curious as to why I'm in this thread? Lol- probably not at all, but merely a passive aggressive "non-antagonistic" jab at me, just like your baseless generalization about my feelings towards DLPs. Go figure.


This is an AV forum. Check the "owner" threads and check out how many "non and prospective owners" post in the threads...especially so with newly-released, "hot" products such as the 1070. Seems like a damn good place to observe and collect information on a prospective purchase.










And not that I have to prove anything to you, but this pj IS on my list. I already went with a Panny PT AR100u for my living room (check its owner's thread and contrast it with the 1070 in the "problems and reliability depts", btw) but still have the 1070 lined up for my second room where it can work much better with its lack of real LS and lesser zoom.


I hope it's _really_ ok for me to hang around without a receipt, now.


James


----------



## johnsmith808

Standard avs thread progression:

1) Courtship

2) Engagement

3) Marriage

4) Honeymoon

5) Disillusionment

6) Fighting

7) Divorce


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2550#post_22985196
> 
> 
> First: most would read this sentence: "Lower margins are the primary reasons why LCD was pushed so much more heavily than plasma, despite plasma having many more advantages in terms of PQ." and (correctly) assume you were speaking of LCDs lower margins. But so long as you insist you made no mistake...carry on, then. Hint: replace "lower" with "higher" at the beginning of the sentence and ask yourself which makes more sense.
> 
> 
> I won't bother with the "that's not the point" comment. It is of course precisely the point within the context of which it was brought about...the second time around.
> 
> 
> Additionally: I'd ask you to not lie (or hopelessly mis-read) and patently misrepresent what I have typed and remains textual evidence of what I have ACTUALLY said, thanks. I never once stated or even implied that this PJ is junk...actually directly said it WASN'T. What I DID say was that it appears to me to be having more issues than comparably priced LCD AND DLP models. I stand by that assertion.
> 
> 
> Curious as to why I'm in this thread? Lol- probably not at all, but merely a passive aggressive "non-antagonistic" jab at me, just like your baseless generalization about my feelings towards DLPs. Go figure.
> 
> 
> This is an AV forum. Check the "owner" threads and check out how many "non and prospective owners" post in the threads...especially so with newly-released, "hot" products such as the 1070. Seems like a damn good place to observe and collect information on a prospective purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not that I have to prove anything to you, but this pj IS on my list. I already went with a Panny PT AR100u for my living room (check its owner's thread and contrast it with the 1070 in the "problems and reliability depts", btw) but still have the 1070 lined up for my second room where it can work much better with its lack of real LS and lesser zoom.
> 
> 
> I hope it's _really_ ok for me to hang around without a receipt, now.
> 
> 
> James




There is nothing wrong with that sentence. I was speaking of lower margins and not of the TV type, therefore it matters not what order I put it in. If I had said lower margins OF LCDs, then you would have a point. Notice that there is a "despite" and then an extolling of the benefits of plasma over LCD and I don't think that "most" would (incorrectly) assume that I made a mistake, but again, besides the point.


The only (not at all passive) aggressive person in this thread is you. It seemed from your comments that you weren't considering the PJ, so that's why I asked. I think it's reasonable to infer that if someone had assessed that a particular product had more issues than any other competing product in its price range, that they would no longer be considering said product. That could be just me though. After all, I mix up my margins










Post to your heart's content. Doesn't bother me. Just trying to have a conversation. That was my mistake.


Carry on.


----------



## toni1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2550#post_22985314
> 
> 
> Standard avs thread progression:
> 
> 1) Courtship
> 
> 2) Engagement
> 
> 3) Marriage
> 
> 4) Honeymoon
> 
> 5) Disillusionment
> 
> 6) Fighting
> 
> 7) Divorce



THAT'S LIFE


----------



## zapper

Here is a old youtube video about LCD VS DLP which one is better.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfGrWZwiRFU


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2550#post_22985482
> 
> 
> Here is a old youtube video about LCD VS DLP which one is better.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfGrWZwiRFU



Nice find! even if a little dated it still holds true for me. I've seen this difference for years and still prefer DLP.


Just my 2c


Rew


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2550#post_22985482
> 
> 
> Here is a old youtube video about LCD VS DLP which one is better.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfGrWZwiRFU



YouTube is blocked here at work, but I'll watch when I get home. Sure it won't unearth anything new, but I like watching these types of vids, when done by credible sources, as often as I can.


----------



## Lotter01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2550#post_22985482
> 
> 
> Here is a old youtube video about LCD VS DLP which one is better.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfGrWZwiRFU


Nice one indeed!....lol.


----------



## SimulacronBB

Good video. I had a similar experience recently, and since I got a lot of good info from this thread when I was shopping, I'll share my $.02...


It was reading about the W1070 that first convinced me it was time to upgrade, but after much research I instead chose to order the Epson 3020 from Visual Apex. I figured the 3020's extra lumens would make the difference in 3D picture quality, and the Epson didn't disappoint--the picture was big, bright, and beautiful, even with its 3D glasses--but mine had a color uniformity issue that I didn't find acceptable for a new PJ.


VA accommodated my request to get a W1070 as a 'replacement', so I had the luxury of doing some side-by-side testing for a couple days. It was really hard to give either one up--both looked awesome for 2D & 3D movies and games, converting my big white living room wall into a portal to Pandora, the Great Barrier Reef, or anywhere else I wanted to go.


After much tweaking I got the W1070's color and 3D brightness/gamma (even using cheaper 3DTV glasses) to look very similar to the Epson 3020, but I was never quite able to get the 3020 to produce the image detail of the W1070. Objects that are supposed to appear shiny, glassy, or slick onscreen really do with the DLP (i.e. water, chrome, glass, Geico geckos, etc), giving them the illusion of tangibility that I'm most interested in.


So in the end, even though the 3020 was beautiful, and definitely the more sophisticated and user-friendly product, I just couldn't let go of my W1070. Now I'm happily re-watching my favorite movies for the first time. Hope that helps, B)


----------



## Lotter01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elix*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2550#post_22984851
> 
> 
> No offence, but you did sound like a panicky guy who makes hasty decisions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The overall reaction is quite explainable. And Coderguy sees to the root as always.


I dont make hasty decisions but i do admitt that i sounded a bit panicked..lol...but after all i already ordered it so maybe its understandable...







...anyways i am sure i will enjoy this PJ and if i ever have any issue with the unit i will just do what needs to be done...as soon as i get it and set it up i will give my own impressions here...i am no expert in reviews and english isnt my first language but i will try my best....maybe its a no match i dont know but i will compare it with my previous PJ wich was the Optoma GT-750E.


----------



## Lotter01

I found this new video on youtube today..i tought it was cool.....maybe some of you will like to see it....here it is..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XS3pjaGZ1DQ


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SimulacronBB*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2550#post_22985786
> 
> 
> Good video. I had a similar experience recently, and since I got a lot of good info from this thread when I was shopping, I'll share my $.02...
> 
> 
> It was reading about the W1070 that first convinced me it was time to upgrade, but after much research I instead chose to order the Epson 3020 from Visual Apex. I figured the 3020's extra lumens would make the difference in 3D picture quality, and the Epson didn't disappoint--the picture was big, bright, and beautiful, even with its 3D glasses--but mine had a color uniformity issue that I didn't find acceptable for a new PJ.
> 
> 
> VA accommodated my request to get a W1070 as a 'replacement', so I had the luxury of doing some side-by-side testing for a couple days. It was really hard to give either one up--both looked awesome for 2D & 3D movies and games, converting my big white living room wall into a portal to Pandora, the Great Barrier Reef, or anywhere else I wanted to go.
> 
> 
> After much tweaking I got the W1070's color and 3D brightness/gamma (even using cheaper 3DTV glasses) to look very similar to the Epson 3020, but I was never quite able to get the 3020 to produce the image detail of the W1070. Objects that are supposed to appear shiny, glassy, or slick onscreen really do with the DLP (i.e. water, chrome, glass, Geico geckos, etc), giving them the illusion of tangibility that I'm most interested in.
> 
> 
> So in the end, even though the 3020 was beautiful, and definitely the more sophisticated and user-friendly product, I just couldn't let go of my W1070. Now I'm happily re-watching my favorite movies for the first time. Hope that helps, B)




Thanks for recounting your experience.


One thing though. You probably didn't do a calibration on either PJ, but the W1070 is actually brighter than the Epson is after calibrating both even though the Epson is a 2400 lumen PJ and the W1070 is only a 2000 lumen one. To me, that's more important than OOTB brightness, because the fact that the Epson loses so many lumens after cal, tells me that Epson "cheated" to get those numbers.


Seems irrelevant to me to have a PJ that's 2400 lumens, but in an "unwatchable" state. Then you calibrate it and it's only 1300-1400 lumens.


All these PJ's should be giving numbers in a calibrated state (I know it will never happen). I don't need to know how bright your image will be when Green gain is maxed out, making the image look like crap lol.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SimulacronBB*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2550#post_22985786
> 
> 
> Good video. I had a similar experience recently, and since I got a lot of good info from this thread when I was shopping, I'll share my $.02...
> 
> 
> It was reading about the W1070 that first convinced me it was time to upgrade, but after much research I instead chose to order the Epson 3020 from Visual Apex. I figured the 3020's extra lumens would make the difference in 3D picture quality, and the Epson didn't disappoint--the picture was big, bright, and beautiful, even with its 3D glasses--but mine had a color uniformity issue that I didn't find acceptable for a new PJ.
> 
> 
> VA accommodated my request to get a W1070 as a 'replacement', so I had the luxury of doing some side-by-side testing for a couple days. It was really hard to give either one up--both looked awesome for 2D & 3D movies and games, converting my big white living room wall into a portal to Pandora, the Great Barrier Reef, or anywhere else I wanted to go.
> 
> 
> After much tweaking I got the W1070's color and 3D brightness/gamma (even using cheaper 3DTV glasses) to look very similar to the Epson 3020, but I was never quite able to get the 3020 to produce the image detail of the W1070. Objects that are supposed to appear shiny, glassy, or slick onscreen really do with the DLP (i.e. water, chrome, glass, Geico geckos, etc), giving them the illusion of tangibility that I'm most interested in.
> 
> 
> So in the end, even though the 3020 was beautiful, and definitely the more sophisticated and user-friendly product, I just couldn't let go of my W1070. Now I'm happily re-watching my favorite movies for the first time. Hope that helps, B)




Did you noticed the screen door effect that most LCD have like the 3020???


----------



## CharlesZ7

Hello all!

Joined avsforum because of this projector and thread.


*please forgive mistakes in this write up. . . I'm terrible at proofing my own writing.


We've had ours for about 10 days and I thought I would give our thoughts on it.

*Background*

We've watched movies off our computer for the past several years. . .many actually. Just lately we decided to get an HDTV. Started off with a Samsung (UN55ES7150F) for $1,5000 (often $2k or more). It was a nightmare! Poor color accuracy, judder like you wouldn't believe, light bleeding from the lower left edge, horrible "smart" features, and artifacts on the screen that suggested it may have been a bad panel. We then went with a LG (55LS4500) we picked up for $700. When we put it next to the Samsung it looked better in every way except it's design. The color was very good and detail was better. We really liked this TV. . . HOWEVER, it started having pretty bad edge light bleeding. That's when I decided to look at projectors — always wanted to have my own movie theater. . . can't stand going to the theater and sitting in those pain traps they call seats.


We were just about to go with a Mitsubishi when this thing popped up. So we waited a month to see the reviews and then we thought the W1080ST would be even better. . .

*Ordering*

We ordered directly from Benq — they matched the low price of $899. We were going to go with the W1080ST (had it on pre-order for $1,049) but thought it might have edge to edge focus issues being a very short throw projector and when the price on the W1070 dropped. . . couldn't pass it up.


They were out of stock when we ordered. Took about 10 days for it to ship. Arrived in it's box — no secondary box, but it was well packed. All the latest — firmware 1.04.

*Setup*

The current setup is temporary as we are remodeling (completely) a house we moved into not long ago. Therefore, we are using a DIY screen with the projector at ~84" diagonal.


We are seated about 12' from the screen.

The projector is about 7' from the screen.

The projector is hooked up to a laptop through a Pioneer VSX-522-K receiver (no up-scaling - very basic).

*Screen*

We tested a total of 5 different DIY materials for this projector - this is a long story but I'll keep it short.


4 from HD and the Sherwin Williams white paint.

The Sherwin Williams IMO is the best and looks excellent with this projector however, the little lady thinks one of the 4'x8' from HD looks more natural. I think the "pop" and color saturation on the SW is better and that it look more natural - you don't have any of that light shining through on skin that you see so much with LCD/LED HDTV and some of these materials. However, the SW was painted over Melamine from HD. This happened because she didn't see that the Melamine's texture was causing issues with the image (don't use it) before we hung it - the initial test was a rather small projection due to certain constraints, thus I painted the Melamine with SW but the hassle of getting it flat with a roller and it hot spotted at this distance pretty bad at the level of the lens caused me to use something else.


Thus we went back to HD and got Polywall (Parkland plastics) and a 4'x8' mdf board that's white on one side — HD here has two 4'x8' white boards here in the Denver metro area, one is shinier and the other is more like paint with a fine texture as if it was rolled on very very well.


Honestly, they all look pretty decent and very similar but I chose to use the mdf that looks like it's painted on one side — easier to hang on the current dog-legged wall.


If anyone wants the details of this material I can get it - didn't keep the receipt. This is the material she thinks looks "more natural" but I think SW is better, if the hot spotting can be handled (very noticeable on white scenes) — I'll try it with a clear coat some time later and will probably spray SW onto the projector wall for the final screen at ~150" if I can work it out.

*Image quality*

The quality is good but that is totally dependent on the content it is fed — poorly compressed material looks horrid as it will accentuate every flaw of the content. Great 1080p content looks stunning!


The *DLP "cinema" look* that people talk about. . . is real. Freaked me out a little for the first hour of watching it — I adjust rather quickly. Nonetheless, this was one of many reasons I wanted DLP over LCD for a projector.

*Focus* seems good — slightly out of focus on the top and right of the screen but I'm pretty sure that's our non-perfect screen, and even if it isn't you don't notice it at all when watching content. . . maybe a little when using it as a monitor.


I can't say much about *judder* as the current laptop has poor graphics but gets the job done. What I can say, unlike the two LED-LCD HDTVs we tested, this projector has NOT add any more judder than is already there from the laptop.

*Noise*

If running high quality 1080p content there seems to be little to no noise however, this projector does tend to turn noise into — not sure of the term — fizzy/mosquito noise. It's just not the same noise you would see on an LCD and this projector does nothing — no matter what settings are used — to clean any of it up. Therefore, IMO it's bad for poor content (read: poorly compressed content).

*Color*

Pretty good out of the box. It's liveable but certainly can be better with adjustments. With the SW it didn't need any tweaking to look pretty amazing. The current board, imo, needs a little tweaking but still looks as good as any LED-LCD HDTV under $3K that we've looked at.

*Brilliant color*

This is actually useable! The LCD HDTVs brilliant color modes were horrid! This gives a little boost in brightness as well.

*Black levels* to us are fine — as good as the LCD HDTVs we tested. With both the TVs we had to push the contrast up or shadow detail would get crushed. . . we don't think this projector is any different. Black items look black in relation to everything else and is very acceptable to us.

*Lumens*

I hope others can clarify if they have this same issue.


The eco smart mode seems to be just as bright, if not brighter, than any other mode. In other words, I don't get any significant boost in brightness from any settings other than gamma and a slight boost form brilliant color.

*Contrast*

Comparing this to the LCD tvs that we tested with 17M & 4M dynamic contrast ratios. . . this has as good of a "watchable" contrast ration as either of them.

*Dynamic mode*

haven't really used this much. . . but it looks horrid out of the box.

*3D*

OK. . . this part is a little irritating if you are using a HTPC as your source.


IMO Benq has stretched the truth just a little too far when describing this projector's ability to play 3D in "full 1080p HD". They imply that you will get 1080p using just about any source. No, you won't. You will get 1080p/24hz for top-bottom/over-under and frame packing, only. Which means you have to jack with your graphics every time. . . just an annoyance — seriously, 1080i for SBS?!?!? While this is in the manual their site is a little liberal with the description and lacks any notes.


I've tried some of the ways to play 3d suggested by others. . . nothing really works for me other than changing my graphic card's properties. If I leave it set to 1080p/60hz the 3D options won't even come up.


The best solution I've found. . . set my card to 720p. For some strange reason, maybe someone here knows, this is the only setting that keeps the exact same screen size, and then I can play my 1080p 3D SBS content without any issues — yeah, I'm still not getting 1080p, but 3D isn't that big of a deal for us. Haven't even got glasses yet.


Of course, for blu-ray just set it to 1080p/24hz.

*Build quality and quality control*

Honestly, I don't think there is much quality control on this product.

The lid covering the vertical lens shift is so loose that it opens when you turn the projector up. . . makes it feel very cheap.


When I look into the lens from the side when it's on I swear I see dust spots inside the lens with what appears to be lens grinding marks and/or possibly a smear. . . it actually looks very dirty, but maybe that's just projectors?


While we haven't had severe problems with the HDMI ports they are not the snuggest fit and a slight bump with disconnect you.

*Menu*

Welcome to 1995!!!! It's just bad!

*Conclusion*

I take the word of fellow owners who have owned other projectors, since I haven't, on how this one rates compared to others. As has been discussed by many, for $900 there doesn't seem to be anything close — looks better than the LED-LED HDTVs we tested. . . and you get whatever screen size you desire, and that makes this projector worth keeping. The picture quality is great if you feed it quality content and it has enough lumens to deal with some ambient light. . . not a lot (blacks get hammered) unless you go with a gray screen — I think I would rather control the light and keep my whites. And honestly, at this price range I can use it till the lamp is dead and not feel bad about upgrading or throwing it in the bedroom with a new lamp and upgrading the living area.

*Questions for other owners*

1. there is ~1/2" boarder projected by the projector around the image. I assume this is normal?

2. as noted above, I don't get a noticeable boost in lumens when changing lamp power settings. Anyone get a big boost?

3. anyone else notice this "dirty lens" issue? Doesn't seem to effect picture quality. . . but I don't have two side by side to really say.


----------



## JustAnEE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2550#post_22985993
> 
> 
> Did you noticed the screen door effect that most LCD have like the 3020???


Are you referring to standing with your eyes 1 foot away from the screen and seeing distinct squares for pixels? If you don't want to see squares when 1ft from image, you can always unfocus the projector and have a more "Film-like" quality.


----------



## SimulacronBB

I can see the screen door / pixel grid from any projector on my 13ft wall if I look close enough, but it wasn't distracting on either one. As noted by others, the 3020 was softer overall, more 'film-like'.


By the way, if you've never seen the rainbow, just turn on the W1070's test pattern--white gridlines on black--and then glance from one side to the other...bazinga! But again, not distracting in most uses.


----------



## SimulacronBB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesZ7*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2550#post_22986020
> 
> *Questions for other owners*
> 
> 1. there is ~1/2" boarder projected by the projector around the image. I assume this is normal?
> 
> 2. as noted above, I don't get a noticeable boost in lumens when changing lamp power settings. Anyone get a big boost?
> 
> 3. anyone else notice this "dirty lens" issue? Doesn't seem to effect picture quality. . . but I don't have two side by side to really say.



Here are my comments, mostly conjecture:

1. That small gap between the image and the edges of the projection field seems to an artifact of the DLP chips.

2. I also have yet to notice a change going from full bright to smart-eco mode, but from what I’ve read the change should be slow.

3. Got a little smudge on the outside of my lens, but too small to have much effect, and I think I can clean it. Thanks for pointing that out, B)


----------



## rwestley

This thread should be about the W1070 and it is now going all over the place. Let's get back on track and describe experience and questions regarding this projector.


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2550#post_22986367
> 
> 
> This thread should be about the W1070 and it is now going all over the place. Let's get back on track and describe experience and questions regarding this projector.


Couldn't agree more...Happy Owner Here!


So, I'm the colors on this thing are outstanding! Last night I messed around with some of Arts suggested settings and the pic was too dark. I really like the look of Standard and Dynamic...they just seem to have too much red for my taste. Any Advanced Color Settings suggestions? Can some of you share what color settings you are running?


----------



## Daniel Chaves

man with the Optoma HD25 coming out and having RF, I am torn, what would be more important to me... the ease of lens shift... or better 3d with RF tech, since everything else seems to be basically the same other then the potential nosier fan that the Optoma has... guess I will have to hold tight and wait for more people to get their hands on the HD25 to compare with what people have experienced in this thread with the BenQ


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2550#post_22984953
> 
> 
> What's "fair"? Comparing "perfectly working" lcd and dlp pj's and saying lcd will likely fail before the dlp?
> 
> 
> James



This is getting too off-track, but just to wrap this up...


There are some tested field return rates available if I can dig them up again. DLP is more reliable for the reasons I stated if the color wheel is not likely to fail (and on most new DLP's it is exceedingly rare), you are obviously arguing this as an LCD owner and not based on actual logic and facts.


DLP has fewer parts and is not usually affected or degraded by heat, no dust blobs, no convergence, less electrical parts, and has closed OPTICS. The newer CW motors are basically the same as enterprise hard drive motors (like Seagate Cheetah SAS drives) and are exceedingly rare to fail. I clearly stated my point and you twisted them around acting like a total smarty party, I said we don't know which INDIVIDUAL PROJECTOR is more reliable from a forum, but if all else is equal DLP is more reliable because color wheel failures are so rare these days, and the three issues with LCD are not rare. There is no double talk there, that is CLEARLY stated. You used cheesy "attack words" to try to turn the argument around and send it to the gutter.


I am not a DLP fanboy if that is what you are hinting, my most watched PJ is an LCOS projector, and I darn well know it is not as reliable as DLP even though I paid 3x the cost of most DLP's. The initial point remains valid, if all else is equal...


If you ACTUALLY BELIEVE that COLOR WHEELS fail in the warranty period as often as an LCD having any of several problems (dust blobs, panel issue, polarizers, convergence, complex electrical, more parts), then you are seriously misinformed and there is no reason to continue this discussion. The panels aren't even usually the first thing to go anymore on LCD (though over-time convergence can become an issue again), but it's the polarizers. The open optical path also causes some parts to fog up easier or dust and LCD's will more than not eventually need to be cracked open for cleaning, even if you changed the filters regularly, There are three panels here and polarizers, more complex parts, more numerous electrical parts, and even more complex cooling is required for an LCD.


Even though the above is true, I would not move away from LCD for this reason, if you want an LCD, then go for it. Heck, I bought a JVC knowing the lamp issues and no CMS, so it's all just your own personal decision. It doesn't mean you have to come in here and try to belittle people with false info.


----------



## Dallasite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lotter01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2520#post_22981992
> 
> 
> Well i posted here a few days ago asking for comments about this unit from owners and none did..i was happy that i ordered it at first cause as i said i read very good reviews but since all i read and saw were complaints.



There's 84 pages on this and you're bent about a page of concerns?


Seriously?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

The more I read about DLP, the better I feel about my decision. I was also considering the 3020 ....why pay more for less reliability? that counts a huge amount for me. My projector is now my primary display. I don't even care, I'll run the bulb into the ground!! 530 hours now.


----------



## coderguy

One thing I forgot to mention, FYI most NEW color wheels have a MAX life expectancy of around 25,0000+ hours, and will VERY rarely fail under 8,000 hours these days according to things I've read. LCD polarizers will often fail well under 10,000 or 20,000 hours, and some problems have often even showed up under 5,000. Now anything can go wrong at any time with any tech, but those ARE industry supplied numbers and can be verified if you look hard enough, but I'm not about to go browse the net again for hours and hours to find all the links. That's just a 1:1 comparison, but with LCD you have to factor the other three issues in as well, which I don't have stats on, but the other issues will just tilt it even more in favor of the DLP being more reliable. This is because the DLP doesn't even share the other issues at all.


----------



## ERuiz

Is anyone experiencing this issue?


I am still in the middle of my dedicated home theater do over and just finished mounting the 1070 to the ceiling.


I will set it as FRONT CEILING for position within the menu and after shutting the PJ off and back on, this option will mot stick. Oddly enough, if I go to the menu, it still shows the position option as front ceiling. I have to cycle it once with another option and once back on front ceiling, the display will show up correctly.


As soon as I shut the PJ off, it happens again. This happens continuosly and it's very irritating.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bradley King

nope


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2550#post_22987349
> 
> 
> This is getting too off-track, but just to wrap this up...
> 
> 
> There are some tested field return rates available if I can dig them up again. DLP is more reliable for the reasons I stated if the color wheel is not likely to fail (and on most new DLP's it is exceedingly rare), you are obviously arguing this as an LCD owner and not based on actual logic and facts.
> 
> 
> DLP has fewer parts and is not usually affected or degraded by heat, no dust blobs, no convergence, less electrical parts, and has closed OPTICS. The newer CW motors are basically the same as enterprise hard drive motors (like Seagate Cheetah SAS drives) and are exceedingly rare to fail. I clearly stated my point and you twisted them around acting like a total smarty party, I said we don't know which INDIVIDUAL PROJECTOR is more reliable from a forum, but if all else is equal DLP is more reliable because color wheel failures are so rare these days, and the three issues with LCD are not rare. There is no double talk there, that is CLEARLY stated. You used cheesy "attack words" to try to turn the argument around and send it to the gutter.
> 
> 
> I am not a DLP fanboy if that is what you are hinting, my most watched PJ is an LCOS projector, and I darn well know it is not as reliable as DLP even though I paid 3x the cost of most DLP's. The initial point remains valid, if all else is equal...
> 
> 
> If you ACTUALLY BELIEVE that COLOR WHEELS fail in the warranty period as often as an LCD having any of several problems (dust blobs, panel issue, polarizers, convergence, complex electrical, more parts), then you are seriously misinformed and there is no reason to continue this discussion. The panels aren't even usually the first thing to go anymore on LCD (though over-time convergence can become an issue again), but it's the polarizers. The open optical path also causes some parts to fog up easier or dust and LCD's will more than not eventually need to be cracked open for cleaning, even if you changed the filters regularly, There are three panels here and polarizers, more complex parts, more numerous electrical parts, and even more complex cooling is required for an LCD.
> 
> 
> Even though the above is true, I would not move away from LCD for this reason, if you want an LCD, then go for it. Heck, I bought a JVC knowing the lamp issues and no CMS, so it's all just your own personal decision. It doesn't mean you have to come in here and try to belittle people with false info.




"but just to wrap this up"...


literally, lmao. I never twisted a single word you typed...but you go ahead and tell me what I "believe". Par for the course. "False info"? Sure. But you won't spend "hours looking for links" to prove your basic assertions. As if ANY search for basic "known to be so" facts takes hours. Again, lmao. Go figure.


YOU have created this childish LCD vs DLP crap-a-thon. I (and others) am simply concerned with the build quality, consistent performance, and reliability of THIS projector (the 1070) vs the competition. You can babble on and on all you like about what _could_ happen to an LCD. It's clear you don't understand incident variance and how it relates (or does not) to instance totality....that's cool. I'm sure you just know as well as I do that EITHER tech is pretty damn reliable these days when executed well (less than a 6% failure rate on either tech after 3 years) so that's why anyone with any sense (myself included) wouldn't attempt to turn this into a tech war, but rather, judge the projectors individually on their own merit...or lack thereof. In the case of the 1070, I'm working off this thread...ditto for the other PJs.


Now, even though I know you "wrapped it up" above, I'm certain I and others on this thread will be forced to endure another post by you flexing your pj-knowledge love-muscle. That's cool though, whatever helps you sleep at night. I'd just ask that you more closely read my posts and stop posting regurgitated garbage that completely misrepresents my thoughts and text.


thanks in advance,


James


----------



## Mike Lang

Get back on topic guys...


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2550#post_22986367
> 
> 
> This thread should be about the W1070 and it is now going all over the place. Let's get back on track and describe experience and questions regarding this projector.



Agreed, even though that's where this sub-dialogue started. Final word for me: the 1070 seems like an utterly fantastic-performing PJ- especially so when you consider its price tag. It didn't work for me in ONE room of my home due to its lack of LS/zoom, but it's still a the top of my list for another. Going through this thread- early on- and contrasting it with others has me a bit concerned with the number of issues in TOTALITY, again, vs comparably priced units elsewhere. That's my thought and I'm allowed to have it. I wish everyone here the best and I hope to see enough to relieve my bit of trepidation as more of these enter our community.


And I'll apologize for my bit of juvenile posting...I have no axe to grind or animosity towards coderguy or anyone else. It's unfortunate that you can quickly misrepresent yourself with a few lines of text. Sorry.


thanks,

James


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2580#post_22987596
> 
> 
> Is anyone experiencing this issue?
> 
> 
> I am still in the middle of my dedicated home theater do over and just finished mounting the 1070 to the ceiling.
> 
> 
> I will set it as FRONT CEILING for position within the menu and after shutting the PJ off and back on, this option will mot stick. Oddly enough, if I go to the menu, it still shows the position option as front ceiling. I have to cycle it once with another option and once back on front ceiling, the display will show up correctly.
> 
> 
> As soon as I shut the PJ off, it happens again. This happens continuosly and it's very irritating.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2




Nope. I would suggest calling Benq or return for replacement.


----------



## rwestley

I would think that there is nothing wrong with the projector. Call Benq and describe the issue that may be able to walk you through how to retain previous settings. If something really is wrong they will send you a RMA


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2580#post_22988051
> 
> 
> And I'll apologize for my bit of juvenile posting...I have no axe to grind or animosity towards coderguy or anyone else. It's unfortunate that you can quickly misrepresent yourself with a few lines of text. Sorry.
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> James



I didn't create any DLP vs. LCD telethon (at least not intentionally), I just simply stated why DLP is usually the most reliable of all 3 techs and is not an emotional thing. People are trying to make decisions based on some info in here, and sometimes I will speak up when I feel there is hot air being blown around (to my own detriment). This is a DLP thread, and as such we have a tendency to post the advantages of this projector in this thread. I have used the Epsons, own a JVC, and have a Benq w7000 (among others I have used). This has little to do with whether someone picks LCD vs. DLP vs. LCOS, I prefer LCOS for some movies but what does that have to do with reliability. Ask an expert at a projector repair shop if you can find one to call, what is more common to fail, an LCD polarizer or a DLP color wheel on a newer model. I have recommended LCD projectors many times for people that want better blacks in the sub $2.2k, but in this price range yes I will usually recommend DLP. Convergence issues on LCD for picky people in this forum are actually VERY high. I know because I've had my share fair of dealings with it myself.


Return rates for projector failures are only low because the average user does not put many hours on their projectors. For those of us hard-core users that put many hours in, our failure rates are exponentially higher. Those low failure rates do not apply to hard-core users that use projectors like TV's, because we are less than a 1/3rd subset of the projector user population and it distorts the statistic.


----------



## zapper

Hi guy's ready tp pull the trigger on the Benq from Amazon when I remembered that I think that the forum gets some sort of credit , how do we go about doing this if applicable.


----------



## johnsmith808

Coderguy, I always appreciate your unbiased information on projectors. I know that this is a result of owning countless projectors. Not sure how anyone can argue with first hand experience.


----------



## sooly1

6 days of ownership. It has turned into our main tv. We have 3 flat screens. Plug it in and enjoy, no issues so far. Everything i stated in my review earlier in this post holds true. Why spend double....buy this AND an inexpensive surround sound....enjoy it


----------



## ERuiz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2580#post_22988273
> 
> 
> I would think that there is nothing wrong with the projector. Call Benq and describe the issue that may be able to walk you through how to retain previous settings. If something really is wrong they will send you a RMA



Will BenQ send me a new one or a refurb one? I bought mine through Amazon and I'm thinking it might be better to just send it back and have them send me another one.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2580#post_22989163
> 
> 
> Coderguy, I always appreciate your unbiased information on projectors. I know that this is a result of owning countless projectors. Not sure how anyone can argue with first hand experience.



It's variable.


James


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sooly1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2580#post_22989251
> 
> 
> 6 days of ownership. It has turned into our main tv. We have 3 flat screens. Plug it in and enjoy, no issues so far. Everything i stated in my review earlier in this post holds true. Why spend double....buy this AND an inexpensive surround sound....enjoy it


I couldn't agree more! I just ordered a DARBEE and I should have it by tomorrow. I will post my thoughts and try to get some pics up.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2580#post_22989653
> 
> 
> Will BenQ send me a new one or a refurb one? I bought mine through Amazon and I'm thinking it might be better to just send it back and have them send me another one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



It really may not be a problem. I would call them and discuss the issues you are having with them.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2580#post_22989782
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more! I just ordered a DARBEE and I should have it by tomorrow. I will post my thoughts and try to get some pics up.




Is a Darbee even really necessary (not the right word to use as none of this is technically necessary lol, but I can't think of another word to use in its place) with a Single Chip DLP that is this sharp? On something like the Sony HW50, which I am also somewhat considering but my fascination is waning, with its "Reality Creation" I can understand. It is a 3 Chip SXRD and the sharpness, due to convergence, could use the extra boost, but if the image is already razor sharp, what does the Darbee really get you except a more sophisticated form of EE?


I haven't looked into Darbee much admittedly, and I am just basing it off of cursory info I've read, so if I'm missing something, please let me know.


----------



## JackB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2580#post_22990109
> 
> 
> Is a Darbee even really necessary (not the right word to use as none of this is technically necessary lol, but I can't think of another word to use in its place) with a Single Chip DLP that is this sharp? On something like the Sony HW50, which I am also somewhat considering but my fascination is waning, with its "Reality Creation" I can understand. It is a 3 Chip SXRD and the sharpness, due to convergence, could use the extra boost, but if the image is already razor sharp, what does the Darbee really get you except a more sophisticated form of EE?
> 
> 
> I haven't looked into Darbee much admittedly, and I am just basing it off of cursory info I've read, so if I'm missing something, please let me know.



Good question but might be better asked on the Darbee forum where the expertise for that device hangs out.


----------



## blee0120

What projector mounts are you guys using?


----------



## JoeBoy73

I ordered from amazon...so, If I'm not impressed I'm sending it back LOL!

However there is a gentleman (in this forum) who has the Darbee with the w1070 and he has great things to say. I posted a still pic comparison from his youtube channel a FEW pages back. Look at what the image does and the black line moves back and forth.


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2580#post_22990343
> 
> 
> What projector mounts are you guys using?


I'm using this mount with the extensions below and it's great! http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TXNS6G/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00 

Once mounted it has a 180 degree turning\swivel angle. It has two knobs for vertical and side to side tilting. Costs a little more but to me it was worth it ! I went cheap the first time around.


10" pole extension:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002XHBIO/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00 


Ceiling mounting plate:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BITSTA/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2580#post_22990466
> 
> 
> I'm using this mount with the extensions below and it's great! http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TXNS6G/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00
> 
> Once mounted it has a 180 degree turning\swivel angle. It has two knobs for vertical and side to side tilting. Costs a little more but to me it was worth it ! I went cheap the first time around.
> 
> 
> 10" pole extension:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002XHBIO/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
> 
> 
> Ceiling mounting plate:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BITSTA/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00





I am also thinking about this mount.


Can you measure the distance from ceiling to center of lens?


My current mount has about an 8" drop. I am looking for lower.


----------



## JoeBoy73

Here you go! Love the flexibility!!!


----------



## socwrkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2580#post_22987596
> 
> 
> Is anyone experiencing this issue?
> 
> 
> I am still in the middle of my dedicated home theater do over and just finished mounting the 1070 to the ceiling.
> 
> 
> I will set it as FRONT CEILING for position within the menu and after shutting the PJ off and back on, this option will mot stick. Oddly enough, if I go to the menu, it still shows the position option as front ceiling. I have to cycle it once with another option and once back on front ceiling, the display will show up correctly.
> 
> 
> As soon as I shut the PJ off, it happens again. This happens continuosly and it's very irritating.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



Yes, this happens to me some times but not all the time.


----------



## dzenc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2580#post_22987596
> 
> 
> Is anyone experiencing this issue?
> 
> 
> I am still in the middle of my dedicated home theater do over and just finished mounting the 1070 to the ceiling.
> 
> 
> I will set it as FRONT CEILING for position within the menu and after shutting the PJ off and back on, this option will mot stick. Oddly enough, if I go to the menu, it still shows the position option as front ceiling. I have to cycle it once with another option and once back on front ceiling, the display will show up correctly.
> 
> 
> As soon as I shut the PJ off, it happens again. This happens continuosly and it's very irritating.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



I've used three different W1070's and none of them have done this. All of them remembered front ceiling mode just fine once it was initially set. (I *have* noticed that sometimes when I turn the PJ back on it has switched itself to Standard mode, even though I last used it in Cinema...)


If I were you, I would call BenQ and see what they say.


----------



## zapper

Pulled the trigger at Amazon, ah ha, Friday delivery..


----------



## Nightingale




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2580#post_22991547
> 
> 
> Pulled the trigger at Amazon, ah ha, Saturday delivery..



ME TOO! Friday delivery. Best of luck to us both! Upgrading from 720p for my birthday (not that I deserve it).


----------



## YouFermont




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2580#post_22987596
> 
> 
> Is anyone experiencing this issue?
> 
> 
> I am still in the middle of my dedicated home theater do over and just finished mounting the 1070 to the ceiling.
> 
> 
> I will set it as FRONT CEILING for position within the menu and after shutting the PJ off and back on, this option will mot stick. Oddly enough, if I go to the menu, it still shows the position option as front ceiling. I have to cycle it once with another option and once back on front ceiling, the display will show up correctly.
> 
> 
> As soon as I shut the PJ off, it happens again. This happens continuosly and it's very irritating.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2




My first w1070 was not saving my picture setup when I was rebooting it. The seller contacted me after seing my post here ( he recognised my city in my name tag ), he sent me another unit and he said that I was the 3rd customer to have this problem and that he would stop shipping that particular batch. The one I received in exange was working good and the picture quality was way better. He suspect that a bad chip or a cold soldering can be preventing us from saving setting, he was returning all of this batch to Benq. We will probably see a lot of refurb units soon on the market.


I don't want to name the store I took it from but if he see this post and he is willing to talk about this issue this would be great, I would like to know how many he sold and what is the return ratio on those compared to others (It's a pretty big pj dealer in Canada)


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nightingale*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2580#post_22991933
> 
> 
> ME TOO! Friday delivery. Best of luck to us both! Upgrading from 720p for my birthday (not that I deserve it).




Best of luck to both of us, as we read the last postings, this will be my 4th or 5th projector and the first 3D one, went from LCD, DLP, LCD and now DLP and by coincidence also for my birthday, honest.


----------



## Nightingale




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2610#post_22992192
> 
> 
> Best of luck to both of us, as we read the last postings, this will be my 4th or 5th projector and the first 3D one, went from LCD, DLP, LCD and now DLP and by coincidence also for my birthday, honest.



Treating myself for my 50th.







Selected 2 day delivery, but got no shipping confirmation on Weds. Rest of order did ship.


----------



## Lotter01

I ordered mine last thursday (14th) and my relailer told me that the place he gets them from is in Toronto (i am in the province of Quebec Canada) and they were out of stock and they would be shipping on the 17th!...i didnt get it yet and i am becoming a bit impatient lol...cant wait to get this PJ!.


----------



## GraceAdler

Was looking to buy the Epson 3020 but now am looking at this also. My question is what does 3D Ready mean? Will I need something besides the projector, a 3D BluRay player and glasses to view 3D? How does 3D look on this projector? Thanks.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GraceAdler*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2600_40#post_22992906
> 
> 
> Was looking to buy the Epson 3020 but now am looking at this also. My question is what does 3D Ready mean? Will I need something besides the projector, a 3D BluRay player and glasses to view 3D? How does 3D look on this projector? Thanks.


You will need a 3D blu ray player and 3D glasses


----------



## Willie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GraceAdler*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2610#post_22992906
> 
> 
> Will I need something besides the projector, a 3D BluRay player and glasses to view 3D? How does 3D look on this projector? Thanks.



You will need a current generation HDMI 1.4 cable, a 3D source (Blu-ray, computer, etc.), and DLP-link 3D glasses that support 144hz. http://truedepth3d.com/store/products/true-depth-3d-dlp-link-glasses/ work well. There is a thread in the 3D section of the forum refering to glasses that will work with the W1070.


I have never seen an Epson 3020, so I can't comment on it. For the money I am not sure there is a better 3D (or 2D for that matter) image. There is debate about BenQ quality control. It is evident that some have had to exchange multiple units to get a good one. Mine was good from the start.


Willie


----------



## swirl54

I used coderguys projection calculator. I have a 7 foot ceiling and I want a 100 inch screen. I want to confirm that this will NOT work it said minimum 7 foot 3 inch ceiling. Is this correct is there no way to make this work ceiling mounted? I wanted to mount it 10 feet 11 inches away. EDIT... I think i got it by moving the screen lower.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Willie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2610#post_22993138
> 
> 
> You will need a current generation HDMI 1.4 cable, a 3D source (Blu-ray, computer, etc.), and DLP-link 3D glasses that support 144hz. http://truedepth3d.com/store/products/true-depth-3d-dlp-link-glasses/ work well. There is a thread in the 3D section of the forum refering to glasses that will work with the W1070.
> 
> 
> I have never seen an Epson 3020, so I can't comment on it. For the money I am not sure there is a better 3D (or 2D for that matter) image. There is debate about BenQ quality control. It is evident that some have had to exchange multiple units to get a good one. Mine was good from the start.
> 
> 
> Willie



Just a slight clarification so that there isn't any confusion. The HDMI connectors on the devices are 1.3, 1.4, etc. The projector has HDMI 1.4. The cables aren't spec-ed like that (at least not any longer). They are just HDMI Hi-speed with or without Ethernet and standard with or without Ethernet. You just need a Hi-speed HDMI cable. Whether you need Ethernet or not depends on your setup.


In fact, your existing HDMI cables might be just fine. HDMI 1.3 cables are sufficient for 3D. HDMI 1.2 might be also, but I can't remember. HDMI 1.3 for sure though.


----------



## ERuiz

Does anyone have any idea how to playback a 3D .mkv movie (one is SBS and the other is OU, both 1080p) with this pj? I can get my PS3 to play in 3D (tried MLB The Show 11 without a problem) but the HTPC will not output in 3D. The receiver (Sony STR-DH520) is set to HDMI passthrough.


My CPU is an Intel i3-3225 with HD Graphics 4000


Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nightingale*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2610#post_22992550
> 
> 
> Treating myself for my 50th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selected 2 day delivery, but got no shipping confirmation on Weds. Rest of order did ship.




I wished that was turning 50, no going on Medicare at age 65, heck remember when I was carted at bars back in the early 70,S, my Pj and everything else is coming in 0n the 22nd but haven't heard anything about my 3D Onkyo receiver.


----------



## Singh007

quick ques...kind of urgent. Does the benq website calculator take vertical offset into account when giving its calculations? I'm ceiling mounting it and was wondering if i should add the offset number to the final calculation so i know what length mount to buy?


I would like the screen to be 18-22" from the top of my 8ft ceiling. What length of mount would i need? thanks


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Singh007*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2610#post_22994253
> 
> 
> quick ques...kind of urgent. Does the benq website calculator take vertical offset into account when giving its calculations? I'm ceiling mounting it and was wondering if i should add the offset number to the final calculation so i know what length mount to buy?
> 
> 
> I would like the screen to be 18-22" from the top of my 8ft ceiling. What length of mount would i need? thanks



I'm pretty sure that it does not.


----------



## blee0120

Watched a couple of hours and its much brighter than expected. Especially in smart eco mode. Looks just like the W7000, which I was hoping for. Need some new 3D glasses. I'm looking to enjoy this projector for awhile with the estimated 6000hr on smart eco mode. Watched Skyfall and Baraka for a short while each. Not as good as my RS48, but didn't look bad


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GraceAdler*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2610#post_22992906
> 
> 
> Was looking to buy the Epson 3020 but now am looking at this also. My question is what does 3D Ready mean? Will I need something besides the projector, a 3D BluRay player and glasses to view 3D? How does 3D look on this projector? Thanks.




If you have a Play station by Sony it has 3D, so you can use that as your player and less cost. I was also looking at Epson 3020 but it has no keystone nor Lens shift but if you you use the Epson on a table it should be no problem, as for me decided to go with the Benq. Hope this helps.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

what is your feelings on this cable? these would be used for everything near my AVR
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10250&cs_id=1025012&p_id=6128&seq=1&format=2 


and what HDMI cable would you recommend for the projector, needs to be between 8-10ft with a swivel (90degree) connector head.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2610#post_22995148
> 
> 
> what is your feelings on this cable? these would be used for everything near my AVR
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10250&cs_id=1025012&p_id=6128&seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> and what HDMI cable would you recommend for the projector, needs to be between 8-10ft with a swivel (90degree) connector head.




Chaves, it supports up to 4K, so it seems ok.


Supported Resolutions 480i to 4k


----------



## OZReddog

Hello fellow W1070 owners, just joined the club 2 days ago. Got a very good deal here in Australia with a price match - 5% guarantee!! Very pleased as it took $200 off the previous best price I had seen. This will pay for some 3D glasses.


Thank you very much for the information and reviews provided here and in the 'glasses' thread. It was very helpful in making my decision. I was contemplating a 3D LED TV to replace the existing Samsung to get 3D but when I looked at the prices for a comparable size screen I was shocked. Then I happened upon this ripper of a projector! It is a very long time since I have had a video projector (late 90s) and I thought they were good then. Well look how far we have come. It was not all that long ago that 3D was only on theatres now we have it in our homes for under $1000 (plus the cost of all the extras - glasses, 3D player, new screen, etc.).


I am currently waiting on a HDMI cable, should be here today, and also some glasses ordered yesterday. So, when they arrive away we go. Update: Cable arrived and all tested out A1, so I am very happy. Great projector.


I was wanting to know any thoughts on HTPC with 3D internal Blu-ray player vs a stand alone player? Also is there any benefit in these 'cheap' 2D to 3D HDMI converters to utilise my Strong highdef DVR? Thought please.


----------



## gouds




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2610#post_22995421
> 
> 
> Hello fellow W1070 owners, just joined the club 2 days ago. Got a very good deal here in Australia with a price match - 5% guarantee!! Very pleased as it took $200 off the previous best price I had seen. This will pay for some 3D glasses.
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for the information and reviews provided here and in the 'glasses' thread. It was very helpful in making my decision. I was contemplating a 3D LED TV to replace the existing Samsung to get 3D but when I looked at the prices for a comparable size screen I was shocked. Then I happened upon this ripper of a projector! It is a very long time since I have had a video projector (late 90s) and I thought they were good then. Well look how far we have come. It was not all that long ago that 3D was only on theatres now we have it in our homes for under $1000 (plus the cost of all the extras - glasses, 3D player, new screen, etc.).
> 
> 
> I am currently waiting on a HDMI cable, should be here today, and also some glasses ordered yesterday. So, when they arrive away we go.
> 
> 
> I was wanting to know any thoughts on HTPC with 3D internal Blu-ray player vs a stand alone player? Also is there any benefit in these 'cheap' 2D to 3D HDMI converters to utilise my Strong highdef DVR? Thought please.



How much did you get it for, if you don't mine me asking? And where from?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2610#post_22995292
> 
> 
> Chaves, it supports up to 4K, so it seems ok.
> 
> 
> Supported Resolutions 480i to 4k



I have been using Monoprice cables for about 8 years. They are great quality. This cable should work fine.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2610#post_22995691
> 
> 
> I have been using Monoprice cables for about 8 years. They are great quality. This cable should work fine.



Alright so I will use those cables
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10250&cs_id=1025012&p_id=6128&seq=1&format=2 


and get the 10ft version of them as well.
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10250&cs_id=1025012&p_id=6130&seq=1&format=2#description 


So with that then I will get this 90 degree adapter for the 10ft cable, Im assuming that with these adapters there is such thing as a 3d capable one that it works with any cable?
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10419&cs_id=1041913&p_id=3733&seq=1&format=2#description


----------



## zapper

For those of us who haven't read Projector central review of the W1070, their settins are as follows:



he default calibrations are all appropriate for different situations. Dynamic mode, which is bright and clearly biased towards green, is for combating heavy ambient light. Standard mode, at roughly 7000K, is for television and video in mild to moderate ambient light. Cinema mode, at 6800K, is the closest to a calibrated movie mode, and with a little bit of adjustment is great for night-time movie watching.


As mentioned above, the W1070 has extensive color controls and calibrates very well. Our settings for Cinema mode look like this:


Gain

R 3

G -3

B 0

Offset

R -7

G 1

B 9


The entire review is here. http://www.projectorcentral.com/benq_w1070_3d_home_video_projector_review.htm Sorry if it has been posted already.


----------



## Mirakaski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2610#post_22996016
> 
> 
> For those of us who haven't read Projector central review of the W1070, their settins are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> he default calibrations are all appropriate for different situations. Dynamic mode, which is bright and clearly biased towards green, is for combating heavy ambient light. Standard mode, at roughly 7000K, is for television and video in mild to moderate ambient light. Cinema mode, at 6800K, is the closest to a calibrated movie mode, and with a little bit of adjustment is great for night-time movie watching.
> 
> 
> As mentioned above, the W1070 has extensive color controls and calibrates very well. Our settings for Cinema mode look like this:
> 
> 
> Gain
> 
> R 3
> 
> G -3
> 
> B 0
> 
> Offset
> 
> R -7
> 
> G 1
> 
> B 9
> 
> 
> The entire review is here. http://www.projectorcentral.com/benq_w1070_3d_home_video_projector_review.htm Sorry if it has been posted already.



Can you tell me what the Gain and Offset settings corolate to what I'm seeing in the menu? I see 90's and 200's for gain and offset. Do the numbers provided above mean plus or minus to the default or are they nominal?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2610#post_22995803
> 
> 
> Alright so I will use those cables
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10250&cs_id=1025012&p_id=6128&seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> and get the 10ft version of them as well.
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10250&cs_id=1025012&p_id=6130&seq=1&format=2#description
> 
> 
> So with that then I will get this 90 degree adapter for the 10ft cable, Im assuming that with these adapters there is such thing as a 3d capable one that it works with any cable?
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10419&cs_id=1041913&p_id=3733&seq=1&format=2#description



You will not have a problem with 3D with these adapters but I am not sure about the size of the 90 degree adapter if you plan to use it on the projector. You did not state why you need these adapters.

The cables should work fine.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2610#post_22996640
> 
> 
> You will not have a problem with 3D with these adapters but I am not sure about the size of the 90 degree adapter if you plan to use it on the projector. You did not state why you need these adapters.
> 
> The cables should work fine.



The projector will be fairly close to the back wall, so the 90 is so I dont have to bend the hdmi cable.


----------



## d3code

i bought this one yesterday.


although picture quality looks very nice. the major problem i have is the rainbow effect. before i had a benq running on composite and never had this problem.

but now that i have upgraded it to this new benq i see it the whole time.


the weird thing is that when i watch a black and white movie. then i dont have this problem. but watching a title in color in full hd gives me this problem.


is this maybe fixable by using different color patterns? maybe set the colors less bright?


that said. for the 850 euros it cost me. i find this projector to be very good value.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2610#post_22996642
> 
> 
> The projector will be fairly close to the back wall, so the 90 is so I dont have to bend the hdmi cable.



I would think that this would work. You do have another alternative to use the Monoprice Redmere Cables which are very thin.


----------



## Mirakaski

I purchased and have been enjoying my Optoma HD66 for 2 1/2 years. Unfortunately like many others now have a starfield of stuck mirrors on that projector. I purchased the Benq w1070 and have been doing a bunch of A/B comparisons with the HD66. I have a dedicated HT and 110 Blackout cloth screen. From my eyes, the HD66 looks to have blacker blacks. Overall, the Benq picture is better, but I'm just not blown away with the difference. Do I have to high of expectations? I was expecting the Benq to be exceptionally better. Is it even possible the HD66 has blacker blacks? It looks like it does, but maybe I'm missing something here.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2610#post_22996910
> 
> 
> I would think that this would work. You do have another alternative to use the Monoprice Redmere Cables which are very thin.



Huh interesting well I will go ahead and get the 10ft Ultra Slim Redmere cable, but since the 90degree connector is only a couple dollars I will still get that just in case I do end up needing it.


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SimulacronBB*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2550#post_22986163
> 
> 
> Here are my comments, mostly conjecture:
> 
> 1. That small gap between the image and the edges of the projection field seems to an artifact of the DLP chips.
> 
> 2. I also have yet to notice a change going from full bright to smart-eco mode, but from what I’ve read the change should be slow.
> 
> 3. Got a little smudge on the outside of my lens, but too small to have much effect, and I think I can clean it. Thanks for pointing that out, B)




Thanks for the feedback, SimulacronBB. . . at least someone noticed










Another issue I just noticed.


The vertical lens shift causes the projector to go slightly out of focus at the top when shifted all the way up vertically — only the top few lines of the test pattern show a slight decrease in focus (become slightly fuzzy).


Anyone else notice this?


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesZ7*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2610#post_22997998
> 
> 
> 
> The vertical lens shift causes the projector to go slightly out of focus at the top when shifted all the way up vertically — only the top few lines of the test pattern show a slight decrease in focus (become slightly fuzzy).
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice this?



I notice on mine that (when displaying the grid pattern) that the left side of the image shows flaring (chromatic aberrations) - making the left side slightly blurry looking - while moving across to the right the image becomes sharper. The softness is apparent from the left to approx. 5 or 6 of the white vertical lines before the image is pretty free of this soft effect. I notice that at the top of the image, that this same flaring is seen seen in the first few top horizontal lines too. Because my projector is upside down on a shelf, I have used the vertical lens shift to its fullest. Being upside down, I have the lens shift cranked all the way to the bottom-most setting (so that it projects higher when placed upside down).


Is this the kind of effect you are seeing? Over the weekend I will see if backing off from the extreme of this setting makes the image a bit more uniformly sharp. I still find the overall pic quality of this BenQ (even with this noticeable optics issue) quite remarkable. No lens is perfect . . . BUT . . . I would love to eliminate any degradation of the image where possible.


I have a replacement unit from BenQ which is interesting in how it squares up to the screen . . . the image is the right height both on the left side and right side. The first unit looked like the shelf was off kilter a bit making it appear that the projector was projecting on a shelf that was lower on one end / higher on the other. This unit it looks like it is projecting perfectly where the other didn't . Has anyone else notice this? I wonder if sometimes the DLP chip might be installed on a very slight angle, making projector placement a bit more difficult that one would like.


Ian


----------



## tyee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2610#post_22993864
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how to playback a 3D .mkv movie (one is SBS and the other is OU, both 1080p) with this pj? I can get my PS3 to play in 3D (tried MLB The Show 11 without a problem) but the HTPC will not output in 3D. The receiver (Sony STR-DH520) is set to HDMI passthrough.
> 
> 
> My CPU is an Intel i3-3225 with HD Graphics 4000
> 
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!




I have a HD4000 card also with my i7-3770k processor. I can't get 3D out of it either using Arcsoft TMT. I can only playback sbs or ou using stereoscopic player, which I discovered is not necessary at all for sbs or ou. To play sbs or ou just load that mkv movie into mpc-hc and then turn the 3D of the projector on. You must be in 1080p/24Hz desktop resolution for OU and 1080p/60interlaced for sbs. Those are the only 2 modes I can get working with a PC. I can't get any 3D using 720p even though the specs/manual says it should work


If I want to play a 3D Blu-ray I use my Oppo standalone, then the projector auto switches to 1080p/24Hz and works fine. If anyone else can get a real Blu-ray working with an HD4000 internal graphics card I'd like to know about it! Supposedly WinDVD works but I haven't tried it.


There is a fairly new app on doom9 that I have been playing with that allows me to convert a 3D Blu-ray into OU in about 40 minutes using a veryfast x264 preset. It uses the ssif file from the disk. It works real slick and the results are so close to the original disk, but only in OU, not SBS. This projector seems to have great vertical scaling for OU but just ok scaling for SBS. I won't use SBS anymore myself once I saw OU.


----------



## Nachmanowicz

Anyone knows where it still sells for $900? Im going to the US next friday so I was waiting to buy it untilwhen I'd be able to be home to take it but now it's price has risen everywhere from what I can tell!


----------



## gpavs

I love this forum and the info which I find on it. I would like to ask if anyone has noticed some of the issues with new benq w1070 right out of the box. I will appreciate any help on this. See the photos which I have attached.


----------



## Ranger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gpavs*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2640#post_22998766
> 
> 
> I love this forum and the info which I find on it. I would like to ask if anyone has noticed some of the issues with new benq w1070 right out of the box. I will appreciate any help on this. See the photos which I have attached.



I have the same problem similar to pic 1. Paint chips on the casing surrounding the lens.


----------



## Ranger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3code*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2610#post_22996865
> 
> 
> i bought this one yesterday.
> 
> 
> although picture quality looks very nice. the major problem i have is the rainbow effect. before i had a benq running on composite and never had this problem.
> 
> but now that i have upgraded it to this new benq i see it the whole time.
> 
> 
> the weird thing is that when i watch a black and white movie. then i dont have this problem. but watching a title in color in full hd gives me this problem.
> 
> 
> is this maybe fixable by using different color patterns? maybe set the colors less bright?
> 
> 
> that said. for the 850 euros it cost me. i find this projector to be very good value.



Try a ND2 filter. This projector is very bright and you can see rainbows easily. I used a ND4 filter and the RBE is almost gone !


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mirakaski*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2610#post_22996493
> 
> 
> Can you tell me what the Gain and Offset settings corolate to what I'm seeing in the menu? I see 90's and 200's for gain and offset. Do the numbers provided above mean plus or minus to the default or are they nominal?




Unfortunately waiting for my BENQ should arrive today, so unable tp mess around with it, suspect that a 3 is a plus and vise versa.


----------



## scottyroo

*Has anyone had any problems with the 3D switching modes automatically to display correctly?* Blu Ray 3D works fine but the last couple of days when I play SBS 3D content like from DirecTV or from Vudu on my Panny Blu ray player it will either display the two distinct side by side images or get stuck showing only half of the image on my DirecTV. I should also say that the blu ray player just had a firmware update so that might be the culprit but wanted to consult with you all as well.


P.S. I got the replacement model from Amazon for the fan rattle I was having: 



 and the replacement is good so far. The rattle didn't creep up for the first few weeks in the first projector so I will keep an eye (ear) on it. FWIW I got a projector with a Manufature date of Feb 2013 with 1.04 as the replacement.


P.P.S. Has anyone realized that Amazon's main listing of the W1070 ( http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-W1070-Theater-Projector-Silver/dp/B00A2T6X0K ) is impossible to find by searching for it? Type in 'BenQ W1070' and it will pull up a couple of other W1070 projectors from third parties ( http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=benq+w1070 ). How are people finding it other than through this forum?


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2610#post_22998375
> 
> 
> I notice on mine that (when displaying the grid pattern) that the left side of the image shows flaring (chromatic aberrations) - making the left side slightly blurry looking - while moving across to the right the image becomes sharper. The softness is apparent from the left to approx. 5 or 6 of the white vertical lines before the image is pretty free of this soft effect. I notice that at the top of the image, that this same flaring is seen seen in the first few top horizontal lines too. Because my projector is upside down on a shelf, I have used the vertical lens shift to its fullest. Being upside down, I have the lens shift cranked all the way to the bottom-most setting (so that it projects higher when placed upside down).
> 
> 
> Is this the kind of effect you are seeing? Over the weekend I will see if backing off from the extreme of this setting makes the image a bit more uniformly sharp. I still find the overall pic quality of this BenQ (even with this noticeable optics issue) quite remarkable. No lens is perfect . . . BUT . . . I would love to eliminate any degradation of the image where possible.
> 
> 
> I have a replacement unit from BenQ which is interesting in how it squares up to the screen . . . the image is the right height both on the left side and right side. The first unit looked like the shelf was off kilter a bit making it appear that the projector was projecting on a shelf that was lower on one end / higher on the other. This unit it looks like it is projecting perfectly where the other didn't . Has anyone else notice this? I wonder if sometimes the DLP chip might be installed on a very slight angle, making projector placement a bit more difficult that one would like.
> 
> 
> Ian



I could be seeing the same thing. After looking more closely at it, it seems to start at the midpoint of the image — very very slight there but each line gets a little "softer" as I go up the image. The top three horizontal lines, if I perfectly focus the lower lines, get this flaring. . . looks to be slightly red.


The projector is currently on a table. The "flare," as you put it, shows on both the horizontal and vertical lines however, it's less pronounced on the vertical lines, and it stays blurred regardless of my angle or distance. However, like you state, the picture is still very good when watching content.


If I focus on bringing the top lines in focus I can get them all pretty similar, but not as sharp as I can get the bottom half by itself. Yes, text is till legible — writing this on it right now.


I might just lower the screen to where this issue is no longer an issue. . . though that may be a problem if I mount it on the ceiling later in the final setup — 8' ceiling don't allow for much lowering of the projector however I do like the image higher, generally.


As to your question. I may have that same issue as well. It was driving me nuts getting this thing squared properly but I think I've got it. Had to use a good amount of adjustment on the one adjustable leg of the projector but then again, I'm using a temporary DIY screen on a very crooked wall.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyroo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2640#post_22999381
> 
> *Has anyone had any problems with the 3D switching modes automatically to display correctly?* Blu Ray 3D works fine but the last couple of days when I play SBS 3D content like from DirecTV or from Vudu on my Panny Blu ray player it will either display the two distinct side by side images or get stuck showing only half of the image on my DirecTV. I should also say that the blu ray player just had a firmware update so that might be the culprit but wanted to consult with you all as well.
> 
> 
> P.S. I got the replacement model from Amazon for the fan rattle I was having:
> 
> 
> 
> and the replacement is good so far. The rattle didn't creep up for the first few weeks in the first projector so I will keep an eye (ear) on it. FWIW I got a projector with a Manufature date of Feb 2013 with 1.04 as the replacement.
> 
> 
> P.P.S. Has anyone realized that Amazon's main listing of the W1070 ( http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-W1070-Theater-Projector-Silver/dp/B00A2T6X0K ) is impossible to find by searching for it? Type in 'BenQ W1070' and it will pull up a couple of other W1070 projectors from third parties ( http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=benq+w1070 ). How are people finding it other than through this forum?







Google my friend. Type in 'benq w1070 amazon' and voila!


http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-W1070-Theater-Projector-Silver/dp/B00A2T6X0K


----------



## zapper

Well received the Benq & other items just inspected the items to make sure they were OK and they were the Ben was manufacture this month. February 2013, so hope that its a good sign, seen the remote it looks like child remote for a toy.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

wow now Im really torn between the w1070 and Optoma upcoming projector h131x or HD25


If the lens shift does cause issues with the image then I might as well go with the Optoma since it lacks lens shift but you gain RF glasses.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2640#post_22999697
> 
> 
> wow now Im really torn between the w1070 and Optoma upcoming projector h131x or HD25
> 
> 
> If the lens shift does cause issues with the image then I might as well go with the Optoma since it lacks lens shift but you gain RF glasses.





Buy both and compare. Return the one that don't perform.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2640#post_22999782
> 
> 
> Buy both and compare. Return the one that don't perform.



If I could do that I wouildnt be buying a budget projector, I would just buy the Panasonic AE8000


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2640#post_22999796
> 
> 
> If I could do that I wouildnt be buying a budget projector, I would just buy the Panasonic AE8000




LMAO! Aren't we all.


----------



## Willie

I recently picked up the 1070 for 3D; I watch 2D on a JVC. This afternoon I calibrated my W1070 with my Lumagen and Chromapure. Let me start by saying it bugs me that the 1070 is built so cheaply (exhibit A: the focus ring and zoom ring) and appears to have a preponderance of quality issues; however, I won't beat that dead horse any more.


Having said that, once calibrated it throws a remarkably pleasing image for the price point. Therein lies its value. My only beef is that there are slight rainbows evident from time to time for me. FWIW, I am more sensitive than most to them.


If all I had to spend on a projector was $900, this would be it. If you get a problem free unit it is well worth it. If you wait for the next new shiny PJ you will most likely never actually buy one. As my wife is fond of saying, there is always a sale. Frankly, I can't believe the Panasonic would even be anywhere close to worth 3X the price of the W1070.


Buy it. Enjoy it. Life is short.


Willie


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Willie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2640#post_22999918
> 
> 
> Buy it. Enjoy it. Life is short.
> 
> 
> Willie



Couldn't agree more. I was tossing this purchase up for some time until I went damn it just go and buy it and enjoy. And I am.


----------



## zapper

Bought mine from Amazon, if the benQ does not meet my expectation will send back then spend more on a Epson 3020 but no lens shift....


----------



## kiwichev

Well it's been 2 weeks with no problems until today. was watching titanic in 3d when projector shut off by itself ,red lamp light flashes and will not power up the Manual says lamp failure . I have had a sharp for 5 years without a glitch... .I received this from amazon so I will exchange it ...grrrrr I'm a little bummed


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kiwichev*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2640#post_23000165
> 
> 
> Well it's been 2 weeks with no problems until today. was watching titanic in 3d when projector shut off by itself ,red lamp light flashes and will not power up the Manual says lamp failure . I have had a sharp for 5 years without a glitch... .I received this from amazon so I will exchange it ...grrrrr I'm a little bummed




My opinion to get this PJ at this value its super put together and if it flies.,it flies otherwise it will be retun back and after the one year warranty to bad.................. On the other hand the Epson 3020 2 years warranty and will send you a new one while you ship yours back with 2 pairs of glasses and the only downfall is no lens shift or keystone.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2640#post_23000226
> 
> 
> after the one year warranty.



In Australia we get a 2 year home collection and return on the projector and 6 months or 750 hours on the lamp.


Purchased mine for AU$897.46 at Officeworks on a price match basis using Penta Group price and shipping.


----------



## coderguy

Earlier there were discussions about the Darbee, I have been using one for a while. It adds a modest increase in perceived contrast and sharpness to SOME scenes. Even a very sharp DLP can still benefit from the Darbee, the issue is the sharpness in the source content itself (the movie or show) of what you are watching is often not as good as the projector's capabilities. The problem is cameras have focal points and camera men tend to have to choose what part of the image is most in focus, also there are varying levels of source content, bitrates, camera work, and what not. So yes, it does help some, but I'm not sure it's worth the $350 for a budget setup (maybe). It is worth it overall, just make sure you are not blowing that $350 before something else more important. I like the Darbee don't get me wrong, but it would be better if it had multiple "RC Like" algorithms as well as its own primary algorithm to play around with. It is worth it if you are a videophile.


----------



## ackergwj

Just bought the Epson 3020 for 1200$ and its like dead silent, I can't hear the fan at all. The 3D is amazing and the 1080p content is breath taking. I don't know how the noise level, 3D and 1080p is on the Benq in comparison but I am very very happy with the Epson 3020 so far. hostgator web hosting


----------



## Tyrone Burton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2600_100#post_23000471
> 
> 
> Earlier there were discussions about the Darbee, I have been using one for a while. It adds a modest increase in perceived contrast and sharpness to SOME scenes. Even a very sharp DLP can still benefit from the Darbee, the issue is the sharpness in the source content itself (the movie or show) of what you are watching is often not as good as the projector's capabilities. The problem is cameras have focal points and camera men tend to have to choose what part of the image is most in focus, also there are varying levels of source content, bitrates, camera work, and what not. So yes, it does help some, but I'm not sure it's worth the $350 for a budget setup (maybe). It is worth it overall, just make sure you are not blowing that $350 before something else more important. I like the Darbee don't get me wrong, but it would be better if it had multiple "RC Like" algorithms as well as its own primary algorithm to play around with. It is worth it if you are a videophile.


I have been ignoring the Darbee because I'm thinking it's artificially adding detail, like a sharpness control, only without the ringing or halos. Am I right or is this little thing ok?


----------



## ERuiz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ackergwj*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2640#post_23000614
> 
> 
> Just bought the Epson 3020 for 1200$ and its like dead silent, I can't hear the fan at all. The 3D is amazing and the 1080p content is breath taking. I don't know how the noise level, 3D and 1080p is on the Benq in comparison but I am very very happy with the Epson 3020 so far.



Not to be rude or anything, but what does this have to do with the w1070?


----------



## rwestley

If some of you are worried about the 1 year warranty buy the projector with an American Express or some other card that gives you an additional year warranty.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2640#post_22999677
> 
> 
> Well received the Benq & other items just inspected the items to make sure they were OK and they were the Ben was manufacture this month. February 2013, so hope that its a good sign, seen the remote it looks like child remote for a toy.



What hardware revision is listed on the Feb 2013 box and what firmware version do you have?


----------



## Tyrone Burton

This projector from what I have read ticks all my boxes. Low input lag, 6x Color wheel, 1080p, 3D ect. I could go on. It's just the balck levels I'm hearing about are supposed to be not that good. I hope their not as bad as to ruin dark scenes in games or movies.


----------



## Tyrone Burton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2600_100#post_23001063
> 
> 
> "Ruin" is a strong word. Let's just say that you will be aware that night scenes could be better, but if this is your first projector you'll be so blown away by the big, bright, sharp, color accurate picture that it won't be a big deal, especially for the price.
> 
> I suppose I have been guilty in this thread of repeatedly pointing out the black level limitations to partially balance out all the excited first time projector buyers giving rave reviews as if $900 buys you the best projector ever made.


I see. I'm used to seeing blacks that could be better lol. It sounds I shouldn't worry about it. Can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## Lotter01

Funny that some of you are making the blacks such a huge deal about this PJ..i read on the (projector review) site that the blacks of the w1070 bests some of the more costly PJ's that they reviewed...for 1000$!....


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ackergwj*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2640#post_23000614
> 
> 
> Just bought the Epson 3020 for 1200$ and its like dead silent, I can't hear the fan at all. The 3D is amazing and the 1080p content is breath taking. I don't know how the noise level, 3D and 1080p is on the Benq in comparison but I am very very happy with the Epson 3020 so far.



I have seen it and its nice question that I could have or problem is if needed to use the lens shift, will be out of luck, can pick it up for $1,300 . Should had bought it since its local brick store then return it if had to use the lens shift.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2640#post_23000921
> 
> 
> What hardware revision is listed on the Feb 2013 box and what firmware version do you have?




Wlill look just seen the year made, about to set it up, fingers crossed.


----------



## rlindo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2640#post_23000814
> 
> 
> I have been ignoring the Darbee because I'm thinking it's artificially adding detail, like a sharpness control, only without the ringing or halos. Am I right or is this little thing ok?



I have a darblet that I use with my JVC RS50 and the little bugger is amazing. It doesn't work like a sharpness control as it seems to involve slight contrast/gamma tweaks to make the changes and it isn't changing everything like a sharpness control does. I couldn't recommend it enough and the added depth, detail and clarity it gives is impressive (my RS50 is itself detailed and has solid depth) and when you go back and forth with the on/off button you can see it isn't changing much yet the finished product on screen in motion is bigger than the sum of its parts so to speak. To me it makes 1080p content on our 100"+ screens look more like it does on a smaller flat panel where the limitations of the resolution blown up to that size aren't as noticeable. Oh I have tried it out on my 50" plasma and the effect was very subtle so it seems the bigger the screen the greater the impact which goes back to the sentence before about the limitations of 1080p on a large screen.


I will say that like coderguy, I don't know if at $350 (I got mine at the entry level price which I think was 100 less) it is the way to go for someone looking to buy one of these budget type projectors. I mean the device itself is still worth it at $350 yet if one looking at $1k projectors has an extra $350 to spend then it seems like it'd make more sense to put it towards a better projector with a higher contrast ratio which would have a greater impact than the darblet.


I plan to probably get the W1070 just to use as my 3d projector in my theater along with maybe playing some video games on to save hours on my RS50 bulb (since many games I don't care about what the pq is like) so I will be able to see the effect the darblet has on it.


----------



## Mr.G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlindo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2670#post_23001379
> 
> 
> I will say that like coderguy, I don't know if at $350 (I got mine at the entry level price which I think was 100 less) it is the way to go for someone looking to buy one of these budget type projectors. I mean the device itself is still worth it at $350 yet if one looking at $1k projectors has an extra $350 to spend then it seems like it'd make more sense to put it towards a better projector with a higher contrast ratio which would have a greater impact than the darblet.



True, but even owners of more expensive projectors that the ones discussed in this forum see an improvement in their picture quality with the Darbee. It basically comes down to whether a person can afford this device or not. As you mentioned the bigger the screen the more obvious the benefit.


----------



## Deadpool66

My friend stopped by last night and was blown away at how much better the picture quality is over my HD65.


Crappy Iphone pic doesnt do it justice  ce


----------



## LorenK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2640#post_23001063
> 
> 
> "Ruin" is a strong word. Let's just say that you will be aware that night scenes could be better, but if this is your first projector you'll be so blown away by the big, bright, sharp, color accurate picture that it won't be a big deal, especially for the price.
> 
> I suppose I have been guilty in this thread of repeatedly pointing out the black level limitations to partially balance out all the excited first time projector buyers giving rave reviews as if $900 buys you the best projector ever made.



This is very true. It's my first digital projector and I am just in awe. I keep trying to understand what black levels are because to me black looks black. I'm going to avoid watching another projector lest I become disappointed with this one.


I have a 58" Samsung Plasma which I assume would have good black levels. I don't really notice a big difference yet but maybe if it's not something you are looking for, you would not notice.


Maybe after some time, I will notice.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2670#post_23001366
> 
> 
> Wlill look just seen the year made, about to set it up, fingers crossed.




Firmware version the latest the 4..


----------



## zapper

Well trying to set up the PJ on a table to see what the picture looks like and connected the projector with my HDMi cable 1.4 to my Play station 3 no video checked the Hdmi source and it was correct so went directly from a Samsung Blu Ray player to the Projector no Video again tried HDMI 1 & 2 and the screen stated either PC no video nor serching for source. and still no video, perhaps I just answer my own problem why did it state PC, have no computer connected???????



The remote is so little that have to use a magnifying glass to read it, that must be my eyes LOL.


----------



## draftd

I made an accou t just to make a post that may help some people wanting to purchase this for use with a ps3. I noticed a few pwople having problems with a greyed out 3d menu. Playing a blu ray 3d disc worked very easily. You just hit the menu button and the 3d options are right there for you. Now i dont condone downloading pirated videos but for the sake of information this is how i found it to work.


If you have a downloaded SBS or HSBS you have to go into the display settings on the ps3 and change the maximum resolution to 1080i, if it is on 1080p the 3d menu will be blacked out.


If you have a top bottom downloaded video you must use 720p asyour maximum settings. While in 720p top bottom and frame packed are available while sbs is greyed out and vice versa for 1080i.


Hopefully that helps ease some frustration for first time users.


As far as quality i can tell a huge difference from my current projector the epson ex7200 (which i love and is a great projector). Some people said they had loud noises when they first used it but i have not encountered those issues. The epson was easier to setup because of the auto keystone but the difference is minimal.


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2640#post_23000921
> 
> 
> What hardware revision is listed on the Feb 2013 box and what firmware version do you have?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2640#post_23000921
> 
> 
> What hardware revision is listed on the Feb 2013 box and what firmware version do you have?[/quo
> k
> te]
> 
> 
> I have a Dec. 2012 W1070 with firmware 1.04 with revision 00-102. The 2nd unit is a Feb 2013 build with firmware 1.04 and revision 00-103. What does the higher rev. number mean with the Feb 2013 build?
> 
> Ian


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlindo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2670#post_23001379
> 
> 
> I have a darblet that I use with my JVC RS50 and the little bugger is amazing. It doesn't work like a sharpness control as it seems to involve slight contrast/gamma tweaks to make the changes and it isn't changing everything like a sharpness control does. I couldn't recommend it enough and the added depth, detail and clarity it gives is impressive (my RS50 is itself detailed and has solid depth) and when you go back and forth with the on/off button you can see it isn't changing much yet the finished product on screen in motion is bigger than the sum of its parts so to speak. To me it makes 1080p content on our 100"+ screens look more like it does on a smaller flat panel where the limitations of the resolution blown up to that size aren't as noticeable. Oh I have tried it out on my 50" plasma and the effect was very subtle so it seems the bigger the screen the greater the impact which goes back to the sentence before about the limitations of 1080p on a large screen.
> 
> 
> I will say that like coderguy, I don't know if at $350 (I got mine at the entry level price which I think was 100 less) it is the way to go for someone looking to buy one of these budget type projectors. I mean the device itself is still worth it at $350 yet if one looking at $1k projectors has an extra $350 to spend then it seems like it'd make more sense to put it towards a better projector with a higher contrast ratio which would have a greater impact than the darblet.
> 
> 
> I plan to probably get the W1070 just to use as my 3d projector in my theater along with maybe playing some video games on to save hours on my RS50 bulb (since many games I don't care about what the pq is like) so I will be able to see the effect the darblet has on it.



I also have the Darblet which I use with both my JVC RS45 and W1070. In my opinion it does make a difference I use the 1070 for 3D and casual viewing. The RS45 is reserved for films and special TV shows. With a possible bulb life of up to 6,000 hours in SmartEco mode I don't worry about using the 1070 all the time. The Bulbs are also much less expensive.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

I'm hearing that the input lag of this PJ is around 20ms, but what mode does this, all or a specific one? I don't think it has a game mode from what I've read.


----------



## 74Sooner

I'm pulling the trigger this week on either the 1070 or the Epson 3020. This is my first projector, but my room space is on the small side (10 x 11), with a 92" 1.1 gain screen, and the only thing dissuading me from pulling the trigger is the possible rainbow effect. Unfortunately, I have no idea how susceptible I am - only time I've ever seen it on a home display was on a Mitsubishi projection DLP set about 6 years ago, so long ago that it's probably not even relevant to the discussion - it's a maddening decision.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2670#post_23001987
> 
> 
> Well trying to set up the PJ on a table to see what the picture looks like and connected the projector with my HDMi cable 1.4 to my Play station 3 no video checked the Hdmi source and it was correct so went directly from a Samsung Blu Ray player to the Projector no Video again tried HDMI 1 & 2 and the screen stated either PC no video nor searching for source. and still no video, perhaps I just answer my own problem why did it state PC, have no computer connected???????
> 
> 
> 
> The remote is so little that have to use a magnifying glass to read it, that must be my eyes LOL.



Hi, I ran into the setup 'PC no video' problem as well. Solution: From the manual (yes read the manual):


To select the video source:


• Using the remote control or projector

1. Press SOURCE on the projector or remote control. A source

selection bar displays.

2. Press / until your desired signal is selected and press MODE/ENTER.


• Using the OSD menu

1. Press MENU/EXIT and then press / until the System Setup : Basic menu is highlighted.

2. Press to highlight Input Source and press MODE/ENTER. The source selection bar displays.

3. Press / repeatedly until your desired signal is selected and press MODE/ENTER.


Once detected, the selected source information will display on the screen for seconds. If there are multiple pieces of equipment connected to the projector, you can go back to the source selection bar again to search for other signals.


There you go!


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2670#post_23002657
> 
> 
> Hi, I ran into the setup 'PC no video' problem as well. Solution: From the manual (yes read the manual):
> 
> 
> To select the video source:
> 
> 
> • Using the remote control or projector
> 
> 1. Press SOURCE on the projector or remote control. A source
> 
> selection bar displays.
> 
> 2. Press / until your desired signal is selected and press MODE/ENTER.
> 
> • Using the OSD menu
> 
> 1. Press MENU/EXIT and then press / until the System Setup : Basic menu is highlighted.
> 
> 2. Press to highlight Input Source and press MODE/ENTER. The source selection bar displays.
> 
> 3. Press / repeatedly until your desired signal is selected and press MODE/ENTER.
> 
> here you go!


Once detected, the selected source information will display on the screen for seconds. If there are multiple pieces of equipment connected to the projector, you can go back to the source selection bar again to search for other signals.







Thanks, somehow kept on pressing hdmi 1 and it would default to PC mode but have it now., now reading on how to get to the 3D source so that would be able to input its all blank now same as the service , menu have the PJ on table in the event that return it , so do not want to set it up on the ceiling yet until I feel comfortable but that adds on hours.


----------



## JimmyJammy

Great discussion here and a helpful comparison.


Can anyone advice on my particular needs. I'm debating between BenQ w1070 and Epson 3010e and Optoma HD33


My projection distance isn't huge: Just 10 feet and 6 inches or slightly less


But I don't want the image that big anyway. I'm projecting over a piano so I can have a vertical height that's only 4 feet 6 inches. 54 inches tall.


Going to do ceiling mount. I guess I have to mount it upside down?


Really want to go wireless HDMI with this: Think I'll be able to strap the Wireless Receiver to the top (which will actually be the bottom, upside down) of the projector? I guess that's one advantage of the 3010e (built-in wireless)


I used the projection distance calculators on the BenQ, Optoma, and Epson web sites. I think they'll all work, although I think the BenQ gets the largest image size at the shortest distance, which may not be great for me. But I'm sure there are ways to adjust things.


But it seems, of my 3 choices, BenQ's the most adjustable, right?


Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## zapper

Well received the W1070 yesterday and is going back ASAP it seems while trying to set up the PJ and watch videos on a table and if the picture is not aligned right and if the PJ is barely touched it goes off, it is a sensitive one, good PQ, this is my fourth PJ from Sanyo to Mits and never experience this before.


----------



## scottyroo

BenQ's quality control is lacking. If you get a good one of these projectors it is awesome. My advice would be to get it from a no hassle return retailer and roll the dice.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyroo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2670#post_23003130
> 
> 
> BenQ's quality control is lacking. If you get a good one of these projectors it is awesome. My advice would be to get it from a no hassle return retailer and roll the dice.



Got it from Amazon, will give it another shot before calling Monday for a return or should say no more W1070.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2670#post_23003050
> 
> 
> while trying to set up the PJ and watch videos on a table and if the picture is not aligned right and if the PJ is barely touched it goes off, it is a sensitive one.



I don't think it is typical for the projector to shut off like that. I have picked mine up moved it from side to side and it still stayed on.


----------



## YouFermont

My second w1070 now have 12 hours on it and it's going back. The fan is begining to make so much noise that I have to pump the volume way too high for my appartment. The control quality on this projector is abyssimal, must be made at the same factory who make 20$ BD players for walmart. I owned Mistubishi, Panasonic and Sharp projectors in the past 15 years and I never had half the problem in all thease years that Benq gave me in 2 months. The bulb migth be rate for 6000 hours but I doubt the projector will last half that long.


I can't beleive that people are rating this projector as a great bargain, they must have receive an entirely different model than what I got or they never saw what a good projector can do cause mine is not even close to my last projector, the HC4000, wich was acceptable in picture quality.. In the case of the w1070, you really get what you pay for, 25% of a JVC quality for 25% of the price.


----------



## blee0120

Finally got around to doing some blu ray watching on the W1070. I really like this projector. The W7000 is much easier to set up, much easier. The W1070 is a pain,but once up, its great. I thought I would lose a lot with my HP screen, much its still bright. Probably won't calibrate it until I pass 150 hours, but out of the box looks very good.


The fan noise some complain about, I didn't even hear it.


I watching movies from 9.5ft away from my 105in wide I screen don't see any pixels. I sit this close because of my jvc RS48 and 55 I had last year.


----------



## blee0120

I'm using the Darbee and the Oppo 103 with the W1070. Those enhancements improves the picture a lot. This projector will definitely hold me over until jvc comes out with an actual 4k model. Just sold my RS48, because I'm very satisfied with this projector. If the new hdmi for 4k is not available on the upcoming jvc models, ill still be happy with the benq for another year. I didn't want to get rid of my W7000 but the throw distance wouldn't have work with my new setup, good thing the short throw in the W1070 works great.


----------



## Willie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YouFermont*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2670#post_23003943
> 
> 
> I can't believe that people are rating this projector as a great bargain



If you have read this thread thoroughly I think you will find plenty of criticism of the build quality of this projector - abysmal is a very appropriate description. The bargain is the image quality at this price point if you have the patience to get one that works. I got one that works. I use it for 10' web surfing and 3D. I am tickled that it is so cheap that if my daughter (teenzilla) leaves it on over night she is not draining the bulb on my JVC. I will continue to watch reference quality 2D Blu-ray on the JVC knowing that it will last me a very long time; or until I get the bug to buy something else.


There is always a place in the market for a poor quality, low-end price point. This projector is interesting in that the image quality is above the price point, the build quality is not. I would add that if a person is not willing to play BenQ roulette then they should stay away from the purchase of a BenQ product.


----------



## Deadpool66

This is a good projector occasionally your going to get a dud though. I didn't notice any input lag playing PS3 on standard settings same with PC games.


I couldn't be happier and if you get one with an issue well that's why there is a warranty.


----------



## incus

I've had my 1070 since the day before the Super Bowl. Since I wasn't expecting the projector to deliver until after the Super Bowl I had to throw together a quick set up to enjoy the game. Setting up the projector was a breeze. I used the calculators provided online for a general location, then used the zoom as well as the lens shift to adjust image size, a quick focus and the game was ready to be enjoyed. To put it bluntly, this is a very easy projector to set up. I have since moved it upstairs to the FROG requiring take down and set up multiple times, as this is my children's play area, And again, set up is a piece of cake.


The image of this thing is excellent. I calibrated it using the WOW Disc. I have it on cinema and smart eco-mode with warm temperature. All the walls in my room are extremely light in color, off white. Ceiling is white. I'm currently projecting onto the wall . Even with the room conditions and the settings indicated, this thing remains bright . Almost burn your eyes bright. If you have a room that you can't control the wall color, ceiling color, floor color...(because of influential differences) don't worry at all with this projector. With that said I still see good blacks. I watched Casino Royale the other night and saw the image that is posted routinely with the train for shadow detail and thought it looked excellent. If you are worried about blacks, don't. Unless you have two projectors set up side-by-side, you'll never notice a difference. If you're sitting on the fence looking at images on the computer and saying "wow, in that picture the blacks look so much better" Then I'll be honest with you, your spending too much time researching a price point and not watching your next projector. In this pricing category you will not find a projector with as good as an image and all the options, than the W1070. Especially when you include 3-D.


I've had absolutely no concerns regarding build quality. I've read this forum extensively and see minimal concerns throughout the threads. I'm a believer that you will hear people with problems post more frequently, probably 10X more, then people who are happy with their purchase. Yes, I've overly researched before my purchase. I wasted a lot of time and almost missed on a sale. I'm happy with my decision and can highly recommend this projector to anyone. Unless you're spending upwards of $2500, you'll be very pleased with this projector. Heck, after having this projector I wouldn't spend $2500 on a different one.


Incus


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2670#post_23003717
> 
> 
> I don't think it is typical for the projector to shut off like that. I have picked mine up moved it from side to side and it still stayed on.




I am concern if do not return the W1070 and get another bad one that I will be stuck with BenQ PJ, so if iI cannot correct iit today Bye, Bye PJ to bad the blue Ray looked GOOD.


----------



## corecracker

Bought my W1070 in November 2012 and it just goes and goes, i have none of the problems that other owners have. The firmware is 1.02.


My W1070 sits about 4 feet above my head and I have no problems with the fan or pulsating light or any other problems.


Before this projector I had an Epson EH-TW9000 (aka 5100) and it was a constant source of disappointment, ghosting and crosstalk, I had it replaced 3 times before I gave in and returned it to Epson.


Cost for the Epson was about 3985$ compared to the Benq W1070 for 1130$, picture wise I had more problems with the Epson than the Benq.


The picture from Epson was in my opinion not better than the Benq for me to pay more than 4 times more.


We’re in the backwater in Sweden compared to US and Canada, small population causes higher prices unfortunately.


Out of the box the W1070 is a no-brainer with the exception of setting up the projector to the screen.


Unfortunately the right 3D glasses is not currently available in Sweden and they will cost an arm and half a leg, about 170$ so I bought the Benq 120 Hz glasses. I’m thinking of buying Thrue Depth 3D 144 Hz glasses but they’re not available in Sweden.


----------



## JimmyJammy

The BenQ has lens shift while the Epson does not - maybe that will be a deciding factor for you? That's a big factor for me.


----------



## vazelos

look at this glasses in Germany
http://www.vidimensio.eu/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=87_124&products_id=665&osCsid=5d2af8b8ac9a700c2bf6f156e05ae5ce 


65.99EUR


Synchronisierung: DLP Link für 3D Ready DLP Projektoren aller Marken

Frequenz: 96Hz bis 144Hz

Kontrast: 1200:1

Weißblitzabdeckung: 100%

30 Arbeitsstunden mit 2 Std. Aufladedauer

32 Gramm


----------



## JimmyJammy

Oops.- I was trying to reply to 74Sooner in my previous post whose deciding between this and the Epson 3020.


But I may be hasty to give props to W1070 for lens shift right? Because it doesn't have much:


From the w1070 blog review: " The W1070 does have a small amount of physical vertical lens shift, but you need a screw driver to make adjustments. For the horizontal adjustments, BenQ implements software keystone correction. The combination isn’t the worst I’ve seen, and it’s kinda surprising to see physical shift at all on a DLP projector, but it certainly isn’t the best. I was unable to fill my screen with the w1070 in the location that I currently shelf mount my 6500UB, so placement location should not be an after thought if you are thinking about this projector. You will need to do some planning and preferably center this projector with the screen (at least horizontally)."

http://www.projectorreviews.com/game-projector-blog/review-benq-w1070.html


----------



## vazelos

sorry double post


----------



## JimmyJammy

Does anyone know if ZOOMING in the projector image will degrade the image?


Since the BenQ has the throw ratio it does...it looks like I'm definitely going to have to zoom it into 1.25x if I get it. Otherwise I'd have to ceiling mount the projector *in front* of the audience. Not the end of the world, but I can see that being distracting.


I just want to make sure that zooming won't degrade the image much.


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2670#post_23003999
> 
> 
> I'm using the Darbee and the Oppo 103 with the W1070. Those enhancements improves the picture a lot. This projector will definitely hold me over until jvc comes out with an actual 4k model. Just sold my RS48, because I'm very satisfied with this projector. If the new hdmi for 4k is not available on the upcoming jvc models, ill still be happy with the benq for another year. I didn't want to get rid of my W7000 but the throw distance wouldn't have work with my new setup, good thing the short throw in the W1070 works great.



So the w7000 and w1070 look about the same, right?


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2680_40#post_23004918
> 
> 
> So the w7000 and w1070 look about the same, right?


2D is the same to me. The smart eco mode is bright. Supposedly helps save the lamp for 6000hr, hopefully it last that long. The 2500hr on the W7000 made me want to save the lamp even tho the bulbs are cheap. The short throw is good for my setup since I like to use the jvc at the shortest throw for the largest image.


----------



## coderguy

Sweet, I figured the 1070 and w7000 were close. I don't know why people are complaining about build quality, if only they knew how many PJ's I've had to swap out myself (and many well over $1000). Sometimes PJ's just arrive with issues, just exchange it for a working sample with the vendor (don't rely on Benq if you don't have to cause they will send a refurb). Not that a refurb is bad, just more chances of an issue. Some of the issues sound like setup problems more than PJ problems, as is always the case with some people installing their first PJ. Some of it is just bad QC, but that's the norm at this price point, the PJ might arrive with an issue which is why you can exchange it.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimmyJammy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2700#post_23004844
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if ZOOMING in the projector image will degrade the image?



Every projector is different, but not really so much on modern projectors. Zooming and lens shift could change the amount of Chromatic Abberation (color fringing around text) you get if you are at the extremes. I doubt it would be noticeable at seating distance in most cases, but for really picky folks putting the projector at mid-to-farthest throw with NO lens shift will usually give the sharpest image.


----------



## jbn008

blee0120-


I have considered selling my RS45 and replacing it with a 1070, but was wondering if I'd be able to live with it's picture quality. I noticed you sold the RS48 and was wondering how life was without the JVC blacks. Apparently you haven't missed them very much. Thanks


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbn008*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2700#post_23005587
> 
> 
> blee0120-
> 
> 
> I have considered selling my RS45 and replacing it with a 1070, but was wondering if I'd be able to live with it's picture quality. I noticed you sold the RS48 and was wondering how life was without the JVC blacks. Apparently you haven't missed them very much. Thanks



I have a RS45 and the 1070 and for 2D the RS45 really makes a difference. I watched Skyfall & parts of Games of Thrones Season two on both machines and there is a big difference with the JVC. That being said the W1070 is great for general viewing and for 3D.

I think that once you experience the blacks of the JVC you will not want to go back.


----------



## jbn008

thanks for the help rwestley.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbn008*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2680_40#post_23005587
> 
> 
> blee0120-
> 
> 
> I have considered selling my RS45 and replacing it with a 1070, but was wondering if I'd be able to live with it's picture quality. I noticed you sold the RS48 and was wondering how life was without the JVC blacks. Apparently you haven't missed them very much. Thanks


Well, I sold my RS55 in preparation for a new 4k jvc. When that didn't happen, I pre ordered the RS48 and collected about 30 blu ray movies. I had the W7000 but never watched many blu rays. Basically, I watched sports, played video games, watch tv shows and other 720p material or less. I got a bigger screen, so the W7000 wouldn't work anymore. The material I watched on the W7000 just looked better to me than the jvc. I immediately saw that after I sold my rs55 and got the W7000. I watch 90% sports and tv shows.


Then, after comparing the RS48 to the W1070 I just knew I should sell the rs48 while I can get good value for it. The new hdmi standards are coming out soon to improve the picture even more, so I can wait until it gets finalized. I watched flight yesterday and was completely satisfied.


If you can somehow view one or get one while having the jvc, u would get a better understanding. The money I saved is definitely worth it to me. Plus, I have the Oppo 103 and the Darbee


----------



## zapper

Well making progress with the BenQ one of my problems while testing the PJ was that could not get it right on my screen and it was solved by using a smaller table, finally installed on the ceiling but now and then the PJ states no video source on either HDMI 1 or 2 and have to reconnect the cable or after 30-45 seconds the video comes on?????


Have noticed that a lot of menus are grayed out how in the heck do we get in there???????


----------



## coderguy

Is your HDMI going through the receiver or an HDMI switch?

I've noticed Benq's do tend to be a bit more finnicky on the HDMI synch issues.


----------



## Bradley King

mine just take a while to connect on hdmi


----------



## mustafa811

anyone here knows a good price for this projector in the US specially washington dc


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2700#post_23006721
> 
> 
> Is your HDMI going through the receiver or an HDMI switch?
> 
> I've noticed Benq's do tend to be a bit more finnicky on the HDMI synch issues.



Right now going straight from a blue player to the projector, just watch the movie Total Recall and seen a lot of rainbows, will try to calibrate the PJ in the near future, had a Mits DLP and hardly seen any rainbows on that system, still need to set up my new 3D receiver..


Has anyone posted there findings results when they calibrated the projector. as the numbers etc most thread on PJ someone post there findings and then we go from there.


Just came across this calibration site: http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/w1070/calibration.php#colortemp


----------



## Tyrone Burton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2700_100#post_23007075
> 
> 
> Right now going straight from a blue player to the projector, just watch the movie Total Recall and seen a lot of rainbows, will try to calibrate the PJ in the near future, had a Mits DLP and hardly seen any rainbows on that system, still need to set up my new 3D receiver..
> 
> 
> Has anyone posted there findings results when they calibrated the projector. as the numbers etc most thread on PJ someone post there findings and then we go from there.
> 
> 
> Just came across this calibration site: http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/w1070/calibration.php#colortemp


That site seems attractive and taking their settings seems tempting. But I'm sticking to what Im always being told on these forums, as to never take settings from other sites. Not that im saying don't do it by all means, it's just I'd rather use a calibration disc or the AVS HD download.


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2700#post_23007075
> 
> 
> Right now going straight from a blue player to the projector, just watch the movie Total Recall and seen a lot of rainbows, will try to calibrate the PJ in the near future, had a Mits DLP and hardly seen any rainbows on that system, still need to set up my new 3D receiver..
> 
> 
> Has anyone posted there findings results when they calibrated the projector. as the numbers etc most thread on PJ someone post there findings and then we go from there.
> 
> 
> Just came across this calibration site: http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/w1070/calibration.php#colortemp



Just keep in mind how much RBE you see is partially related to the brightness. Get an ND filter to get the brightness under 20 fL and you should be ok.


----------



## Skylinestar

W1080ST is on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-W1080ST-1080p-Theater-Projector/dp/B00B11C6HW 


Any try it?


----------



## geezerpl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corecracker*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2670#post_23004636
> 
> 
> Bought my W1070 in November 2012 and it just goes and goes, i have none of the problems that other owners have. The firmware is 1.02.
> 
> 
> My W1070 sits about 4 feet above my head and I have no problems with the fan or pulsating light or any other problems.



Are you able to select ECO or Smart-ECO while in 3D or is it a feature added with FW 1.04 ?


A question to all 1.04 owners - how does the fan noise compare ECO vs. Smart-ECO vs. Normal ?


With 1.02 the Smart-ECO is comparable with Normal mode (but variable fan speed makes the noise more annoying) and louder than ECO...


----------



## Willie

There seems to be no appreciable difference in fan noise regardless of the setting.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geezerpl*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2700#post_23007813
> 
> 
> Are you able to select ECO or Smart-ECO while in 3D or is it a feature added with FW 1.04 ?
> 
> 
> A question to all 1.04 owners - how does the fan noise compare ECO vs. Smart-ECO vs. Normal ?
> 
> 
> With 1.02 the Smart-ECO is comparable with Normal mode (but variable fan speed makes the noise more annoying) and louder than ECO...




When I spoke to Benq a few weeks ago they told me that firmware 104 fixed the issue with the fan shutting off too early. I don't think it did anything with the to the fan speeds. I don't believe that with any firmware you can use Eco or Smart-Eco for 3D.


----------



## Dallasite

Question for everyone -


I just got mine in. Not hooked up to a source yet, still working on my media room.


I flipped it over to the test pattern to check with the screen placement in the room. Went into the menu/setup, and all the options on the Basic Picture setup are grayed out. Anyone know why?


What do I need to change in the menu settings to get it to where I can modify those settings? Or does it need some sort of source present before it will allow that?


Thanks.


----------



## dzenc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dallasite*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2700#post_23008846
> 
> 
> Or does it need some sort of source present before it will allow that?



Yes.


----------



## TropMonk

that's good info to know.


----------



## Dallasite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzenc*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2700#post_23008859
> 
> 
> Yes.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dallasite*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2700#post_23008846
> 
> 
> Question for everyone -
> 
> 
> I just got mine in. Not hooked up to a source yet, still working on my media room.
> 
> 
> I flipped it over to the test pattern to check with the screen placement in the room. Went into the menu/setup, and all the options on the Basic Picture setup are grayed out. Anyone know why?
> 
> 
> What do I need to change in the menu settings to get it to where I can modify those settings? Or does it need some sort of source present before it will allow that?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Thanks dzenc!


----------



## sketch660




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2700#post_23007650
> 
> 
> W1080ST is on Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-W1080ST-1080p-Theater-Projector/dp/B00B11C6HW
> 
> 
> Any try it?



I ordered one a few weeks ago but I'm still waiting for it to ship from Amazon. They billed my card finally so it should be here any day now.


----------



## OZReddog

Well I am surprised here.


For one of the rare times the price of an imported item is much cheaper in Australia than the US price, by hundreds of dollars (I paid AU$897) AND we get a 2 year in home warranty on the projector and the warranty is only 1 year in the US.


Just an observation.


----------



## dlouw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2670#post_23003989
> 
> 
> Finally got around to doing some blu ray watching on the W1070. I really like this projector. The W7000 is much easier to set up, much easier. The W1070 is a pain,but once up, its great. I thought I would lose a lot with my HP screen, much its still bright. Probably won't calibrate it until I pass 150 hours, but out of the box looks very good.
> 
> 
> The fan noise some complain about, I didn't even hear it.
> 
> 
> I watching movies from 9.5ft away from my 105in wide I screen don't see any pixels. I sit this close because of my jvc RS48 and 55 I had last year.



How does the W1070 compare to the W7000? Can you describe the pros and cons of the picture and motion management in 2D as well as 3D. It seems like they are overlapping quite a bit from the specs.


Thanks.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlouw*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2720_40#post_23010278
> 
> 
> How does the W1070 compare to the W7000? Can you describe the pros and cons of the picture and motion management in 2D as well as 3D. It seems like they are overlapping quite a bit from the specs.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Been watching the Benq w1070 a lot. Its basically the W7000 without FI. I don't use it at all, so its the exact projector to me. The one thing I like better is the shorter throw. I like to use my jvc at shortest throw on my HP screen to get the best contrast. So, the throw for the W7000 wouldn't work for me. The W7000 is a lot easier to set up, but the W1070 is brighter with a much longer bulb life. I prefer the W1070. I only watch a little 3D. No FI in 3D as well, but I have never used it since the W7000 was so easy on the eyes. The W1070 is the same way. I prefer 3d on the W7000 because I can mount it low for the HP screen and get more gain than ceiling mounting it. Since I paid $2000 for the W7000 and only $900 for the W1070, I think overall, the W1070 is the winner to me after having both


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2700#post_23007333
> 
> 
> Just keep in mind how much RBE you see is partially related to the brightness. Get an ND filter to get the brightness under 20 fL and you should be ok.





Thanks for the reply,


Somewhere on this thread read that the PJ has no threads to put a filter and where do you find a filter and what size & kind of filter ??????? so far watched the Movie Total Recall in BD and seen more rainbows in half of the movie that have seen so far in my entire life and I am in the 60s.



Update: to be fair watched private Ryan & Pirate of the Caribbean in Blue ray and did not noticed any rainbows., so the rainbows must be on Action movies I suspect and most of my watching is Action movies,


Correct me if you think that I am wrong.


----------



## Nimoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2700#post_23010529
> 
> 
> Been watching the Benq w1070 a lot. Its basically the W7000 without FI. I don't use it at all, so its the exact projector to me. The one thing I like better is the shorter throw. I like to use my jvc at shortest throw on my HP screen to get the best contrast. So, the throw for the W7000 wouldn't work for me. The W7000 is a lot easier to set up, but the W1070 is brighter with a much longer bulb life. I prefer the W1070. I only watch a little 3D. No FI in 3D as well, but I have never used it since the W7000 was so easy on the eyes. The W1070 is the same way. I prefer 3d on the W7000 because I can mount it low for the HP screen and get more gain than ceiling mounting it. Since I paid $2000 for the W7000 and only $900 for the W1070, I think overall, the W1070 is the winner to me after having both



Would you say that they are similar in terms of image sharpness?


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nimoy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2720_40#post_23010631
> 
> 
> Would you say that they are similar in terms of image sharpness?


I would say the same. Although, I'm used to using the Darbee. That made the W7000 sharper and I'm sure its doing the same to the W1070


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2730#post_23010708
> 
> 
> I would say the same. Although, I'm used to using the Darbee. That made the W7000 sharper and I'm sure its doing the same to the W1070




Excuse my ignorance but what is the Darbee?


----------



## LorenK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2700#post_23006615
> 
> 
> Well making progress with the BenQ one of my problems while testing the PJ was that could not get it right on my screen and it was solved by using a smaller table, finally installed on the ceiling but now and then the PJ states no video source on either HDMI 1 or 2 and have to reconnect the cable or after 30-45 seconds the video comes on?????
> 
> 
> Have noticed that a lot of menus are grayed out how in the heck do we get in there???????



There is a setting to auto connect, same menu page as source. Make sure that is turned off. I had the same issue and noticed source was always set to s-video. When i unplugged the hdmi and plugged it back in, the benq found the signal. Turned that off and it seems okay now.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2730#post_23011327
> 
> 
> Excuse my ignorance but what is the Darbee?



Quick review on it, it does better on projectors then other types of media displays but you get the idea









http://interestingreviews.com/index.php/reviews/ir-reviews/home-audio-video/267-darbee-visions-darblet


----------



## ERuiz

Guys, I keep seeing the Darbee getting mentioned a lot. Is this really recommended for the w1070? What are the pros/cons of using one with the w1070?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dbox1080p

Improved contrast and sharpness with the darbee and no negatives at all, it seems to be a must have as it makes every display better


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2730#post_23011515
> 
> 
> Quick review on it, it does better on projectors then other types of media displays but you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://interestingreviews.com/index.php/reviews/ir-reviews/home-audio-video/267-darbee-visions-darblet




Not really, I have used it on all the various tech with both projection and HDtv's with great success, I was very skeptical and actually pretty shocked at what it did for an already great image on my calibrated Sharp 60" HDtv.


I have used it on about 10 different displays thus far and each has shown an additional level of clarity with the Darblet in the mix. It has to be adjusted to suit each display and sometimes a combination of settings between projector/HDtv and Darblet is required to see it at its full potential (maximum benefit). The level at which it enhances each display does vary, obviously each of us will have a different opinion of what we enjoy watching and how much of an investment makes this little device worthwhile so as always YMMV.


If you want an inexpensive way to bump your existing display up a notch by adding a new level of clarity and perceived sharpness then the Darblet can deliver that experience.


Jason


----------



## JoeBoy73

Yes it can...I got mine last week and it has definitely made a big difference in my viewing experience. It really adds a lot of detail to the picture! I leave it on all the time now...around 60% HD.


----------



## nappers

Anybody try darker movies like "Dredd" on the Benq W1070?


Mine still looks grainy and low quality on darker scenes and even in some lighted ones, you notice a lot of noise. It's not crystal clear.


Yet on animated blu rays (like How to Train Your Dragon, etc.), it looks great.


Anyone have this issue or is that just the way projectors are?


----------



## Ikari Warrior

Dredd looked very grainy on my LED LCD as well.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nappers*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2730#post_23012807
> 
> 
> Anybody try darker movies like "Dredd" on the Benq W1070?
> 
> 
> Mine still looks grainy and low quality on darker scenes and even in some lighted ones, you notice a lot of noise. It's not crystal clear.
> 
> 
> Yet on animated blu rays (like How to Train Your Dragon, etc.), it looks great.
> 
> 
> Anyone have this issue or is that just the way projectors are?



What you are seeing is just part of Dredd's transfer/look and has nothing to do with your projector. Looks the same on my RS45 (calibrated) and BenQ 7000 as well.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2700#post_23010529
> 
> 
> Been watching the Benq w1070 a lot. Its basically the W7000 without FI. I don't use it at all, so its the exact projector to me. The one thing I like better is the shorter throw. I like to use my jvc at shortest throw on my HP screen to get the best contrast. So, the throw for the W7000 wouldn't work for me. The W7000 is a lot easier to set up, but the W1070 is brighter with a much longer bulb life. I prefer the W1070. I only watch a little 3D. No FI in 3D as well, but I have never used it since the W7000 was so easy on the eyes. The W1070 is the same way. I prefer 3d on the W7000 because I can mount it low for the HP screen and get more gain than ceiling mounting it. Since I paid $2000 for the W7000 and only $900 for the W1070, I think overall, the W1070 is the winner to me after having both



Is the motion the same between the 1070 and 7000 in 3d with FI off on the 7000? I personally find motion in 3d with FI off on the 7000 to be a bit choppy and distracting which is solved by putting FI on low for me. I would not want to be without FI now since I use low on everything 3d.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nappers*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2720_40#post_23012807
> 
> 
> Anybody try darker movies like "Dredd" on the Benq W1070?
> 
> 
> Mine still looks grainy and low quality on darker scenes and even in some lighted ones, you notice a lot of noise. It's not crystal clear.
> 
> 
> Yet on animated blu rays (like How to Train Your Dragon, etc.), it looks great.
> 
> 
> Anyone have this issue or is that just the way projectors are?


Dredd looked terrible on my RS48, so I had to watch it in 3D.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2720_40#post_23013219
> 
> 
> Is the motion the same between the 1070 and 7000 in 3d with FI off on the 7000? I personally find motion in 3d with FI off on the 7000 to be a bit choppy and distracting which is solved by putting FI on low for me. I would not want to be without FI now since I use low on everything 3d.


Maybe I'm used to it, but motion looked ok for me without FI. I never use it on any projector.


----------



## nappers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ikari Warrior*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2730#post_23013133
> 
> 
> Dredd looked very grainy on my LED LCD as well.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2730#post_23013184
> 
> 
> 
> What you are seeing is just part of Dredd's transfer/look and has nothing to do with your projector. Looks the same on my RS45 (calibrated) and BenQ 7000 as well.



Thanks for your replies! Feel much better!


----------



## nappers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2730#post_23013226
> 
> 
> Dredd looked terrible on my RS48, so I had to watch it in 3D.



Yeah, me too! LOL!


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Looking more and more like this is the best option, despite some QC issues that are, admittedly, a little off putting. Probably will order this projector though, even if it doesn't come down to $899. Just trying to decide if I should gamhble waiting until March Madness, when there is a good chance it will go on sale, or buy it before March 2nd before they stop offering the Amazon gift card deal. Decisions.


The other contenders seem to be falling by the wayside though. The Optoma H25 looked like a solid contender, but according to the review, it seems to calibrate to only about 1000-1100 Lumens. Not feeling the slower color wheel or louder fan either. The RF glasses would have been very nice though.


The Acer 6510BD hasn't been reviewed yet and there is still a chance that it could be a worthy consideration. Especially since it is $799 on Amazon. I believe it also has a slower color wheel though, an it has and RGB/YMC setup, which sounds like you sacrifice color accuracy in exchange for peak white brightness, from what I gather. Need to see a review on how it turns out, but I have a feeling that the W1070 will hold off this challenge too.


Main thing holding me back (aside from the QC issues) is that I know as soon as I order it will go down to $899 lol. Amazon has a match guarantee, but I'm not sure if the gift card deal would muck that up somehow.


Here's hoping the batch with the build date of February does the trick.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Question. The power cord on the projector seems to be the same as a PC power cord. Are people using an extension cord when they setup the PJ for a long run to an outlet or are you replacing the cord with a longer compatible cord altogether?


----------



## kiwichev

I received my replacement projector from Amazon yesterday the first thing I noticed is the fan is a lot quieter. I watched Titanic in 3d and I'm still amazed at the Quality of the 3 D. The firmware is 1.04 just like the old one..I have my fingers crossed that this puppy will work. .


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2730#post_23012742
> 
> 
> Yes it can...I got mine last week and it has definitely made a big difference in my viewing experience. It really adds a lot of detail to the picture! I leave it on all the time now...around 60% HD.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2730#post_23012742
> 
> 
> Yes it can...I got mine last week and it has definitely made a big difference in my viewing experience. It really adds a lot of detail to the picture! I leave it on all the time now...around 60% HD.




How did you attached it to the BenQ, suppose to have no threads to be able to attach anything???????


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2730#post_23013948
> 
> 
> 
> How did you attached it to the BenQ, suppose to have no threads to be able to attach anything???????



it goes in line with whatever your using, so in my case everything runs through my AVR so from the HDMI out of my AVR, I have it go into the Darbee HDMI in and then from the darbee hdmi out will go to the display, in this case the projector (once I get the projector)


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2730#post_23013948
> 
> 
> I hav
> 
> How did you attached it to the BenQ, suppose to have no threads to be able to attach anything???????


I have mine setup like this... My projector is connected to the HDMI Output (on the darbee) and I have another HDMI cable going from Input (on the darbee) connected into the output HDMI connector on the Receiver. Is this correct.? Hope that helps!


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2730#post_23013948
> 
> 
> 
> How did you attached it to the BenQ, suppose to have no threads to be able to attach anything???????



Sounds like you thought it was a lens (like an ND filter), it's not, it's an inline HDMI device.









 


Jason


----------



## scottyroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2730#post_23013468
> 
> 
> 
> Here's hoping the batch with the build date of February does the trick.



I initially posted issues with rattling fan noise on a December and January build BenQW1070. The February build replacement has held up very well and has been extremely quiet so far. Hopefully BenQ worked out some of their QC stuff since then.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyroo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2720_40#post_23014327
> 
> 
> I initially posted issues with rattling fan noise on a December and January build BenQW1070. The February build replacement has held up very well and has been extremely quiet so far. Hopefully BenQ worked out some of their QC stuff since then.


I'm not bothered by the fan noise. My build is Feb., I held out long enough for them to fix all the problems. Just like I did with the W7000. Maybe they should make them right on the first attempt


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyroo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2730#post_23014327
> 
> 
> I initially posted issues with rattling fan noise on a December and January build BenQW1070. The February build replacement has held up very well and has been extremely quiet so far. Hopefully BenQ worked out some of their QC stuff since then.



I think when you get a good one you get a good one - regardless of build date. I originally bought a Dec. 2012 W1070 that was perfect - except it had a lot of brightness flickering with firmware v. 1.03. I contacted BenQ and they swapped my unit for another. I got a Jan. 2013 build with firmware 1.04 as a replacement. It had a fair bit of "flare" on the lef side of the screen (a greenish white smearing you could see beside and above white text). They replaced this unit with a Feb. 2013 build with 1.04 firmware . . . when I saw that it was a Feb. build I was hopeful . . .


It turned out that the image from the Feb. projector was way worse than the one before . . . so I decided to send back the Feb. 2013 unit in favor of keeping the one prior with the flare. The Feb. 2013 projector did a great job with sharpness to the bottom half of the image. The top half was really soft looking . . . when I would look closely you could see the pixel structure was obvious where the pic was sharp and almost invisible in the top half due to how soft the pic was.


Even though I have had a couple of issues (as others have), the projector for the $$$ is remarkable. A lot of folks have complained about the build quality, lack of certain features and BenQ requiring better quality control. Considering that their support has been excellent, I can't fault them for offering such a great looking picture for about a grand. I've had Epson product, and I can tell you that even their higher priced units suffer from worse problems than I have seen with this BenQ model.


One question: What does the BenQ revision number mean?


Ian


----------



## rwestley

What is the revision number on the Feb build? I am wondering if they made any changes in the hardware? The revision numbers are on the box.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2730#post_23014187
> 
> 
> Sounds like you thought it was a lens (like an ND filter), it's not, it's an inline HDMI device.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason



Thanks for the reply but $319 that is a third of the pj cost, WOW.


----------



## thebully

please please please can any one state a 3d receiver that will work with the 1070 i just got a onkyo tx nr 515 300 bucks it wont connect anything not the xbox or pc i have them running thru receiver and 1070 for display nothing happens when i try to veiw one but there is sound please keep it under 300 i need help bad guys post your 3d capable receivers


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2730#post_23013508
> 
> 
> Question. The power cord on the projector seems to be the same as a PC power cord. Are people using an extension cord when they setup the PJ for a long run to an outlet or are you replacing the cord with a longer compatible cord altogether?



Hi, yes the power cord is exactly the same as a PC one. I have mine on a 10m light weight (i.e. read cheap) extension cord at the moment, until I can make changes. No problems at all.


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2730#post_23014805
> 
> 
> What is the revision number on the Feb build? I am wondering if they made any changes in the hardware? The revision numbers are on the box.



I posted this info. a couple of days back . . .

I have a Dec. 2012 W1070 with firmware 1.04 with revision 00-102. The 2nd unit is a Feb 2013 build with firmware 1.04 and revision 00-103. What does the higher rev. number mean with the Feb 2013 build?

Ian


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gpavs*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2640#post_22998766
> 
> 
> I love this forum and the info which I find on it. I would like to ask if anyone has noticed some of the issues with new benq w1070 right out of the box. I will appreciate any help on this. See the photos which I have attached.



I've looked at the two W1070 units I had, and comparing them with your pics, I do see the exact same thing you show in pic number 1 with both units. To me, this looks like it's normal . . . I am guessing, but I think the flecking might be simply a byproduct of the manufacturing process for this part. You really have to look hard to see this when looking at the lens assembly - this part is really an internal part, so the cosmetic quality isn't all that important.


Ian


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2760#post_23014996
> 
> 
> I posted this info. a couple of days back . . .
> 
> I have a Dec. 2012 W1070 with firmware 1.04 with revision 00-102. The 2nd unit is a Feb 2013 build with firmware 1.04 and revision 00-103. What does the higher rev. number mean with the Feb 2013 build?
> 
> Ian



I wish I knew. It is interesting that boy the Jan and Feb builds have hardware revision 103. The Oct Nov builds 101 and the Dec build 102. I am wondering if they made some hardware changes with the fan or something else.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2730#post_23014911
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply but $319 that is a third of the pj cost, WOW.



Solid Signal has open box units for $259 (AVS may as well but you would have to ask them).


Jason


----------



## teeger

Found this recent review today for the W1070. It seems reviewers have a lot of good things to say about this BenQ projector . . . they say here that the 3D performance is "flawless". Hmmm . . . got to get me some 3D glasses some time soon!


Here's the review link:

http://www.digitalversus.com/video-projector/benq-w1070-p15515/test.html 


Ian


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2760#post_23014946
> 
> 
> Hi, yes the power cord is exactly the same as a PC one. I have mine on a 10m light weight (i.e. read cheap) extension cord at the moment, until I can make changes. No problems at all.




I am currently stalling the speakers banana plugs to this Onkyo and are you stating that the power cord will not work????? or what is the problem with this Onkyo??????


----------



## JackB

I am going to be ordering one of these shortly and am wondering where I might get 3D movies besides buying them. I usually only watch movies once so spending $20 to $40 for a 3D BD doesn't work. Any rental/streaming options available?


----------



## teeger

In the W1070 manual, there is a section relating to setting black level / IRE setting (pg. 33). What is recommended for USA / Canada? How does everyone feel it should be set for NTSC Blu-ray playback? Here is the text from the manual.


"Setting Black Level


Highlight Black Level in the Picture > Advanced... menu and press / on the projector or

remote control to select 0 IRE or 7.5 IRE.

The grayscale video signal is measured in IRE units. In some areas which use NTSC TV standard, the

grayscale is measured from 7.5 IRE (black) to 100 IRE (white); however, in other areas where PAL

equipment or Japanese NTSC standards are used, the grayscale is measured from 0 IRE (black) to 100 IRE

(white). We suggest that you check the input source to see if it is with 0 IRE or 7.5 IRE, then select

accordingly."


I'm not sure, but I guess you need to also set the IRE level in the playback equipment (Blu-ray player, etc.) that is connected to the projector.


Any thoughts?


Ian


----------



## ARM420




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebully*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2760#post_23014932
> 
> 
> please please please can any one state a 3d receiver that will work with the 1070 i just got a onkyo tx nr 515 300 bucks it wont connect anything not the xbox or pc i have them running thru receiver and 1070 for display nothing happens when i try to veiw one but there is sound please keep it under 300 i need help bad guys post your 3d capable receivers



I also have the 515 and was having the same problem with my ps3. I had to unplug the hdmi from the back of the projector and plug it back in everytime I turned it on. Couldnt find anything about it except a couple suggestions here and there (which none of them worked). I finally just started messing with stuff lol. Go into the hdmi settings on the onkyo and turn the RIHD hdmi control off (I figured it would have to be on but it doesn't work). And have the hdmi through on. I have it set to game because all I really use is my ps3. You could try putting it to last or whichever and see if it works. If that doesn't fix it let me know and ill tell you what other settings I changed but I think I have it narrowed down to that one


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2760#post_23015888
> 
> 
> In the W1070 manual, there is a section relating to setting black level / IRE setting (pg. 33). What is recommended for USA / Canada? How does everyone feel it should be set for NTSC Blu-ray playback? Here is the text from the manual.
> 
> 
> "Setting Black Level
> 
> 
> Highlight Black Level in the Picture > Advanced... menu and press / on the projector or
> 
> remote control to select 0 IRE or 7.5 IRE.
> 
> The grayscale video signal is measured in IRE units. In some areas which use NTSC TV standard, the
> 
> grayscale is measured from 7.5 IRE (black) to 100 IRE (white); however, in other areas where PAL
> 
> equipment or Japanese NTSC standards are used, the grayscale is measured from 0 IRE (black) to 100 IRE
> 
> (white). We suggest that you check the input source to see if it is with 0 IRE or 7.5 IRE, then select
> 
> accordingly."
> 
> 
> I'm not sure, but I guess you need to also set the IRE level in the playback equipment (Blu-ray player, etc.) that is connected to the projector.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Ian




That is an analog setting, does not need to be used with HDMI.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ARM420*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2760#post_23015898
> 
> 
> I also have the 515 and was having the same problem with my ps3. I had to unplug the hdmi from the back of the projector and plug it back in everytime I turned it on. Couldnt find anything about it except a couple suggestions here and there (which none of them worked). I finally just started messing with stuff lol. Go into the hdmi settings on the onkyo and turn the RIHD hdmi control off (I figured it would have to be on but it doesn't work). And have the hdmi through on. I have it set to game because all I really use is my ps3. You could try putting it to last or whichever and see if it works. If that doesn't fix it let me know and ill tell you what other settings I changed but I think I have it narrowed down to that one



You can also try turning off Deep Color on the PS3 as this is not used and can create many HDMI handshake issues.


* One of the better AVR deals out there is the Denon 1712 for under $250 as it uses Audyssey MultEQ XT.

http://usa.denon.com/us/product/pages/ProductDetail.aspx?catalog=denonna_us&PCatId=refurbishedprocat(denonna)&CatId=AVReceiversRef(DenonNA)&Pid=AVR1712(DenonNA)&IsRef=1 


Jason


----------



## ERuiz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebully*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2760#post_23014932
> 
> 
> please please please can any one state a 3d receiver that will work with the 1070 i just got a onkyo tx nr 515 300 bucks it wont connect anything not the xbox or pc i have them running thru receiver and 1070 for display nothing happens when i try to veiw one but there is sound please keep it under 300 i need help bad guys post your 3d capable receivers



I have a Sony STR-DH520 and 3D works flawlessly! I have a PS3, 360 and HTPC hooked up to it and 3D works as expected. This receiver has 3D passthrough on all HDMI ports. Highly recommend it and can be had for ~$250.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## empinball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebully*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2760#post_23014932
> 
> 
> please please please can any one state a 3d receiver that will work with the 1070 i just got a onkyo tx nr 515 300 bucks it wont connect anything not the xbox or pc i have them running thru receiver and 1070 for display nothing happens when i try to veiw one but there is sound please keep it under 300 i need help bad guys post your 3d capable receivers



It looks like your receiver is 3D ready (just like the 1070), you just need a 3D device (bluray player, 3D directv box, etc) to provide the content for it. Grab your manuals, you need to go through the setup menu on the Onkyo to enable your HDMI inputs and monitor out to the projector. You also need to make sure you set the correct HDMI input on the 1070. It looks like there have been some firmware issues with that model so you may need to do an update.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2760#post_23014946
> 
> 
> Hi, yes the power cord is exactly the same as a PC one. I have mine on a 10m light weight (i.e. read cheap) extension cord at the moment, until I can make changes. No problems at all.


Thanks for the reply.


Good to know. Found a 25ft PC power cord on monoprice. 14AWG. Only $11. I'll go that route.


Hopefully I never have to swap the PJ unless I'm selling it lol, but if I do have an issue, it will be easier to not even use the included cord at all so that I can leave everything in place and just plug the new one in.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

So I've finally seen some rainbows, when my PJ overheated because I put the heat in my apt super high last night, and when I turned on the PJ it shut itself off. So I took it down and put a fan on it to cool it off (I'm moving tomorrow anyway). When I put it back up, I had plugged the HDMI back into HDMI 2 and my default settings went back to standard, and on a white/black test website (if you must know sciencedaily.com) I saw some rainbows but only in the text area. As soon as I switched the colour setting to Cinema or the other ones, I no longer see the rainbows at all. Moral of the story is, use Cinema or some custom one if you see any rainbows, there is a good chance they're only noticeable on Standard. But after 581 hours using this projector, only noticing them now and then having them disappear with a very easily selectable option, is a good thing.


++winner. hate to sound like a fanboy, but this PJ is a winner. I wish for deeper blacks sometimes, but when I'm watching most shows the contrast is very good and the colours are great. 3D is great too but only in bright movies. In dimmer movies like Prometheus I would say, as cool as it is, I'll avoid it for the most part. I don't think 3D is where this PJ shines, at least for really dark movies. For bright, animations like Pixar movies it's golden (although I wish I had FI on 3D...unfortunately it's something that has to be in the projector itself since HDMI 1.4 is too slow for 60fps 3d)


----------



## elmermccurdy

Got my second replacement projector over the weekend (third projector total) and it may finally be a keeper. Fit and finish much better than the others, and no major issues yet. A couple of minor ones, though:


- I'm not sure how accurate the equivalent lamp hour counter is -- it's showing 13 hrs, but I've only used it for about 9 hours tops. Does the number of on/off cycles increase the count over the actual time to account for thermal stress?


- I've only watched one 3D movie so far, using the TrueDepth glasses, and had sync issues. Every 5-10 minutes I would lose sync for a few seconds (my head was perfectly still; never looked away). It would usually come back by itself, but I'd often have to press the button on the glasses a couple of times to sync again. May be the glasses, though. Any advice?


-My lens does show the minor "smearing" that others have seen if you look close. It's invisible at a proper viewing distance, though. I pretty much expect lens aberrations like this for $899.


Just finished a movie shot with a Red camera, and the image was simply amazing. Better than seeing it a theater. If I can now work out the first two minor issues, I'm gonna be over the moon about this thing.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmermccurdy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2760#post_23016335
> 
> 
> Got my second replacement projector over the weekend (third projector total) and it may finally be a keeper. Fit and finish much better than the others, and no major issues yet. A couple of minor ones, though:
> 
> 
> - I'm not sure how accurate the equivalent lamp hour counter is -- it's showing 13 hrs, but I've only used it for about 9 hours tops. Does the number of on/off cycles increase the count over the actual time to account for thermal stress?
> 
> 
> - I've only watched one 3D movie so far, using the TrueDepth glasses, and had sync issues. Every 5-10 minutes I would lose sync for a few seconds. It would usually come back by itself, but I'd often have to press the button on the glasses a couple of times to sync again. May be the glasses, though. Any advice?
> 
> 
> -My lens does show the minor "smearing" that others have seen if you look close. It's invisible at a proper viewing distance, though. I pretty much expect lens aberrations like this for $899.
> 
> 
> Just finished a movie shot with a Red camera, and the image was simply amazing. Better than seeing it a theater. If I can now work out the first two minor issues, I'm gonna be over the moon about this thing.




Was the "smearing" present on your previous returns, or were you not aware of it? Seems like they may have finally ironed out the most common problems. If you didn't have the smearing on the other returns, I know it's a pain, but are you giving any thought to trying one more time with an exchange?


----------



## elmermccurdy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2760#post_23016345
> 
> 
> Was the "smearing" present on your previous returns, or were you not aware of it? Seems like they may have finally ironed out the most common problems. If you didn't have the smearing on the other returns, I know it's a pain, but are you giving any thought to trying one more time with an exchange?



Yep, it was there in the others, too. It's especially visible when the test pattern is up, and looks like a soft "halo" about a pixel or so wide around the lines of the pattern and other high-contrast areas. It looks to me like some kind of internal reflection. I'd be very surprised if any these units is entirely free of it. But like I say, it's only visible if you're close enough to see individual pixels.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmermccurdy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2760#post_23016376
> 
> 
> Yep, it was there in the others, too. It's especially visible when the test pattern is up, and looks like a soft "halo" about a pixel or so wide around the lines of the pattern and other high-contrast areas. It looks to me like some kind of internal reflection. I'd be very surprised if any these units is entirely free of it. But like I say, it's only visible if you're close enough to see individual pixels.



Have you noticed any ill effects of it in normal viewing material from your seating distance, or any distance for that matter?


----------



## elmermccurdy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2760#post_23016397
> 
> 
> Have you noticed any ill effects of it in normal viewing material from your seating distance, or any distance for that matter?



Not at all.


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2760#post_23016397
> 
> 
> Have you noticed any ill effects of it in normal viewing material from your seating distance, or any distance for that matter?



The flare that elmermccurdy is reporting is a very common thing. I've had three W1070's, and all of them exhibited this "flaring" due to chromatic aberrations to some degree or another . . . I didn't return the first unit due to this - it was because of a flickering issue due to a firmware / hardware issue. . .


If you purchase this unit, you will likely see the flaring somewhere in the image IF YOU GET REAL CLOSE to your screen to inspect. You will see if clearly by looking at the pattern grid - or with white text against a black background. It shouldn't be evident at a normal viewing distance for movie watching. It's really a non-issue unless it's excessive, where the flaring is everywhere on your screen. Mine is off to the left side of the screen . . . and it doesn't pose a problem.


I work as a cameraman, and I'm super picky about image quality from cameras and lenses . . . but even really expensive video / film camera lenses have limitations and exhibit flaws. I have a huge issue with the way Epson 3D projectors are shipped with embarrassingly bad optics in too many cases. The BenQ flaring is nothing compared to how sloppy the image is with major flaring / horrible convergence problems with the Epson 3D units.


From my experience, BenQ is providing optics out of this projector that shouldn't be as good as they are (yes, even with a bit of CA). The Epson 5010, 6010, 5020 and 6020 sport a Fujinon lens, which SHOULD provide a sterling image with better optics than the "no-name" lens in the BenQ. But it doesn't. Before giving up on my Epson 3020 - which I exchanged for the W1070, I had three of the 3020's and they all had terrible optics. I still have my Epson 5010 from last year that I have hardly use . . . and even though it has the advertised "Fujinon" lens - the image (to me) looks like the Epson is the loser.


The W1070 is really the little projector that could (I think someone else here said this before). A year ago, if someone showed me a projected image as good as the W1070 and told me it could be had for $1,000.00 I'd say they were "lying".


Loving my BenQ!


Ian


----------



## umairsemail

How does the Epson 8350 compare with this projector is just 2D?


----------



## DaGamePimp

Those of you with flaring issues be sure you have done a proper calibration as well since having the contrast high can actually boost the flaring effect (in other words some of you may be making it worse by having the contrast higher than it should be). This in no way means it will make the flaring go away as that is an anomaly from the lens (as stated above by teeger) but often times it can be reduced. Over-sharpening can make it more detectable as well and some may be mistaking flaring for ringing/EE from having the sharpness too high.


Jason


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Small question guys lol. Does this projector in the options have a blue only mode for setting Color?


----------



## geezerpl

 http://www.beamer-discount.de/blog/2013/02/benq-w1070-vs-acer-h6510bd-im-direkten-vergleich/?belboon=02e7d2084c0a02992f0042a0,3015036,subid=-tv-text-94-12661-1-0-exturl- 


A shootout report is out ! W1070 vs. H6510BD

(in German so use Google translate)


----------



## yyy484

here translated ... W1070 vs. H6510BD

http://translate.google.com/translate?&ie=UTF-8&sl=&tl=en&u=http://translate.google.com/translate?&ie=UTF-8&sl=&tl=en&u=http://www.beamer-discount.de/blog/2013/02/benq-w1070-vs-acer-h6510bd-im-direkten-vergleich/


----------



## ERuiz

Does anyone know what type of fan is inside the w1070? I was wondering if it's a PC type fan which could probably be swapped out with a quieter one...



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geezerpl*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2760#post_23017382
> 
> http://www.beamer-discount.de/blog/2013/02/benq-w1070-vs-acer-h6510bd-im-direkten-vergleich/?belboon=02e7d2084c0a02992f0042a0,3015036,subid=-tv-text-94-12661-1-0-exturl-
> 
> 
> A shootout report is out ! W1070 vs. H6510BD
> 
> (in German so use Google translate)



Not very helpful lol. Translation was rough, but the bigger issue is there isn't a lot of info.


What I gathered is that the Acer is brighter but the colors are way off rec 709. What I want to know is, can that be fixed? No mention of doing a cal. I've heard that a cal is not even possible on the Acer because it doesn't have RGB controls. Not sure if it's true. If it is, and the picture is that blue, can't see how it could be a consideration for anyone.


Don't see this on Art's radar for review either, and I don't think Kraine is getting it either, so a detailed review will probably remain elusive. Pity.


Thanks for the link though.


----------



## coderguy

I'd rather have the more accurate OOTB color and better/faster color wheel, CMS, and triple flash of the w1070 over the Acer.


----------



## Singh007

Does anyone know if this mount will work with the w1070?

http://www.amazon.com/ELPM01-Level-Mount-Adjustable-Projector/dp/B0015A70FM


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2760#post_23018011
> 
> 
> I'd rather have the more accurate OOTB color and better/faster color wheel, CMS, and triple flash of the w1070 over the Acer.



Funny thing is, I didn't see any advantage mentioned over the BenQ in that comparison other than that the Acer was brighter and possibly a fraction sharper.


The Acer was louder on normal lamp. The colors were inaccurate. There was flicker. No lens shift. Yet at the end, they determined the Acer to be the better all around performer. It was bizarre lol.


Maybe it was the translation.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2790#post_23018097
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, I didn't see any advantage mentioned over the BenQ in that comparison other than that the Acer was brighter and possibly a fraction sharper.
> 
> 
> The Acer was louder on normal lamp. The colors were inaccurate. There was flicker. No lens shift. Yet at the end, they determined the Acer to be the better all around performer. It was bizarre lol.
> 
> 
> Maybe it was the translation.



Well my take is the BenQ was more for the theater type and the Acer more the sports bright room or business room type.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Singh007*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2790#post_23018065
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if this mount will work with the w1070?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/ELPM01-Level-Mount-Adjustable-Projector/dp/B0015A70FM



looks like it but I really like the Mustang mounts









http://www.amazon.com/Mustang-Profile-Projector-Mount-MV-PROJSP-FLAT-B/dp/B000F5NFTS/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1361988749&sr=1-1&keywords=mustang+flat+mount


----------



## zapper

I am currently stuck between a rock and a hard place, my Onkyo receiver 515 is not cooperating with me and neither is my BenQ, unable to set up the receiver since it will not show anything through my PJ, unable to get no signal on my BenQ, that is what I get for getting two new system by the wasy running through my PS3 and unable to set that up since no video?











Well checked the PJ by connecting the PS3 and the Blu Ray and everything was fine so the culprit is the receiver.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2790#post_23018178
> 
> 
> I am currently stuck between a rock and a hard place, my Onkyo receiver 515 is not cooperating with me and neither is my BenQ, unable to set up the receiver since it will not show anything through my PJ, unable to get no signal on my BenQ, that is what I get for getting two new system by the wasy running through my PS3 and unable to set that up since no video?



Im not sure if it has been asked or mentioned but have you checked to see if there is any firmware updates for your Onkyo?


----------



## ARM420




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2790#post_23018178
> 
> 
> I am currently stuck between a rock and a hard place, my Onkyo receiver 515 is not cooperating with me and neither is my BenQ, unable to set up the receiver since it will not show anything through my PJ, unable to get no signal on my BenQ, that is what I get for getting two new system by the wasy running through my PS3 and unable to set that up since no video?



Ya make sure your receiver is up to date first. Once you get everything on and running try unplugging the hdmi from the back of the projector. Wait about 10 or 15 secs then plug it back in. Give it a couple secs and it should detect source. Worked for me anyway. Then on the receiver go into the hdmi settings and turn the control off and pass through on. Should fix it. I was just having the same problem.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2790#post_23018111
> 
> 
> Well my take is the BenQ was more for the theater type and the Acer more the sports bright room or business room type.



That may very well be the case. I'm just saying that there was nothing in that shootout to substantiate that lol. Seemed more negative towards the Acer throughout, yet at the end, they gave it the nod. Strange.


I know it's brighter, which would make it even better suited for use in a bright room, but who's watching a picture that blue lol? Maybe if it's Avatar...


I'm sure after a cal, it is around as bright as the BenQ, so what do you really gain? Not asking the question to you directly, I'm just saying.


Would love to see a more in depth review. The price is definitely right. I'm just worried about the slower color wheel, the RGB/CYM config and how that affects it's ability to be accurate even after a cal, and if it can even be calibrated as I've heard it doesn't have White balance controls. Without those questions answered, or if any of those questions is answered unfavorably, I'd put my money towards the BenQ.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2790#post_23018346
> 
> 
> That may very well be the case. I'm just saying that there was nothing in that shootout to substantiate that lol. Seemed more negative towards the Acer throughout, yet at the end, they gave it the nod. Strange.
> 
> 
> I know it's brighter, which would make it even better suited for use in a bright room, but who's watching a picture that blue lol? Maybe if it's Avatar...
> 
> 
> I'm sure after a cal, it is around as bright as the BenQ, so what do you really gain? Not asking the question to you directly, I'm just saying.
> 
> 
> Would love to see a more in depth review. The price is definitely right. I'm just worried about the slower color wheel, the RGB/CYM config and how that affects it's ability to be accurate even after a cal, and if it can even be calibrated as I've heard it doesn't have White balance controls. Without those questions answered, or if any of those questions is answered unfavorably, I'd put my money towards the BenQ.



no argument from me, I too would like to see a more indepth review and they may just be one of those sites thats afraid to upset companies thus the quick little blurb at the end that didnt seem to reflect the rest of the review lol.


----------



## geezerpl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2790#post_23018097
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, I didn't see any advantage mentioned over the BenQ in that comparison other than that the Acer was brighter and possibly a fraction sharper.
> 
> 
> The Acer was louder on normal lamp. The colors were inaccurate. There was flicker. No lens shift. Yet at the end, they determined the Acer to be the better all around performer. It was bizarre lol.
> 
> 
> Maybe it was the translation.



The advantages (for some) might be:


2D-3D conversion

3D SBS 1080p/60 (unlike 1080i in Benq)

3D in ECO mode possible

Acer brighter than Benq (especially important in 3D)


----------



## TropMonk

Like many others here, I'm waiting for the price to drop down again. I have a whole living/theater room waiting...


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TropMonk*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2790#post_23018467
> 
> 
> Like many others here, I'm waiting for the price to drop down again. I have a whole living/theater room waiting...



yeah same here, just bought everything else now saving up for the projector and hoping the price drops again.


----------



## JoeBoy73

Man...we need a sticky or FAQ section. So, what the concenus on the 3D glasses? Which are better....the True Depths or the slightly cheaper Saisonics?


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2790#post_23018724
> 
> 
> So, what the concenus on the 3D glasses? Which are better....the True Depths or the slightly cheaper Saisonics?



well its been pretty much declared the the Saisonics are the worse tested thus far and the best being the BenQ followed in a tie by TrueDepth and MonoPrice followed by 3D Corp and then the Saisonics in last.


----------



## elmermccurdy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2790#post_23018724
> 
> 
> Man...we need a sticky or FAQ section. So, what the concenus on the 3D glasses? Which are better....the True Depths or the slightly cheaper Saisonics?



I'm having some issues with my new TrueDepth glasses (every 5-10 minutes dropping sync or shutting off -- I can't tell which of these it is), but I've topped off the charge and am going to continue testing. More info soon. But when they work, they're pretty much flawless as long as you look through the center of the lens. If you look off-axis, through the edge of the lens you see a little red, but it's not really a problem for normal viewing.


----------



## JoeBoy73

Thanks Daniel...looks like I may give he monoprice glasses a try!


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2790#post_23018724
> 
> 
> Man...we need a sticky or FAQ section. So, what the concenus on the 3D glasses? Which are better....the True Depths or the slightly cheaper Saisonics?




Just watched a 3D movie with my Saisonics and it looked great ..


----------



## zapper

It is unusual that a PJ thread does not have someone stating the calibrations that have made and if the movie poped, every other PJ that have own their has been a posting and updates on better calibrations.

Just curious.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2790#post_23019089
> 
> 
> It is unusual that a PJ thread does not have someone stating the calibrations that have made and if the movie poped, every other PJ that have own their has been a posting and updates on better calibrations.
> 
> Just curious.



Because Calibrations is based on Environment, unless your going to be at the same place the person Calibrated at it wont match your area, factors such as wall color, paint used, windows, ceiling height, type of screen being used, age of unit, bulb age, sitting location, distance from screen, how good is the persons eye sight the equipment being used to calibrate, I can go on and on on and on with the various factors that can change how it will look in different places, the best thing is to calibrate to your environment not someone else.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2790#post_23019178
> 
> 
> Because Calibrations is based on Environment, unless your going to be at the same place the person Calibrated at it wont match your area, factors such as wall color, paint used, windows, ceiling height, type of screen being used, age of unit, bulb age, sitting location, distance from screen, how good is the persons eye sight the equipment being used to calibrate, I can go on and on on and on with the various factors that can change how it will look in different places, the best thing is to calibrate to your environment not someone else.



I understand That Chaves also everyone has different eyesight but it is something to go by and then readjust the settings tour eyesight, look at other PJ thread someone has mentioned their calibrations usually the first posting.



By the way still having lousy Receiver issues so will look at that thread on the OnKyo TX-NR515.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2790#post_23018778
> 
> 
> well its been pretty much declared the the Saisonics are the worse tested thus far and the best being the BenQ followed in a tie by TrueDepth and MonoPrice followed by 3D Corp and then the Saisonics in last.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2790#post_23018943
> 
> 
> Thanks Daniel...looks like I may give he monoprice glasses a try!



I think the Monoprice glasses and the 3DTVCorp glasses are one and the same...


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmermccurdy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2790#post_23018834
> 
> 
> I'm having some issues with my new TrueDepth glasses (every 5-10 minutes dropping sync or shutting off -- I can't tell which of these it is), but I've topped off the charge and am going to continue testing. More info soon. But when they work, they're pretty much flawless as long as you look through the center of the lens. If you look off-axis, through the edge of the lens you see a little red, but it's not really a problem for normal viewing.



Haven't seen any other TrueDepth glasses owners say this. Maybe they are defective?


I've always read that they are the best at keeping synch, is the only reason I am suggesting it.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2790#post_23019072
> 
> 
> Just watched a 3D movie with my Saisonics and it looked great ..



I think a lot of people loved the Sainsonics until they tried others and saw how much worse the Sainsonics are at blocking the red flash in comparison. Just from reading. I don't have them.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2790#post_23019178
> 
> 
> Because Calibrations is based on Environment, unless your going to be at the same place the person Calibrated at it wont match your area, factors such as wall color, paint used, windows, ceiling height, type of screen being used, age of unit, bulb age, sitting location, distance from screen, how good is the persons eye sight the equipment being used to calibrate, I can go on and on on and on with the various factors that can change how it will look in different places, the best thing is to calibrate to your environment not someone else.




While parts of that are most definitely true (environment/screen) at the same time there are often common settings and factory pre-sets with every display that obtain better than OotB results.


For example with DLP there are often common brightness settings where the DMD dither vanishes and there is usually a common sharpness setting that is optimal without adding ringing/ee (providing a firmware revision has not changed these factors).


Contrast (color shift) can be very screen dependent but there is also often a common setting that most will likely find optimal with matte white screens (or those sharing a similar environment and screen, like white walls with an HP screen).


Now when it comes to CMS settings those can at times be shared and obtain better than OotB settings with projectors that are not initially accurate (unlike the w1070 which is claimed to be pretty good OotB) but these settings should ideally be done in the room and on the screen that the end-user will be viewing (for optimal results).


However with lamp based projectors this is mostly a moot point since there is drift as the lamp ages and even a highly accurate initial CMS calibration is not likely to be nearly as accurate just a few hundred hours later (often times even less).


My offer to calibrate a w1070 is still out there for anyone very close to the Portland Oregon area (at about 1/3 the standard ISF rate), you'll want to get some hours on that lamp before hand though.

*** I see below that Doug offered up the same type of calibration and I think I can say that like me he does this for fun as a hobby and for the opportunity to view more projectors, I don't think either of us is looking to make this a career.









If the cost of the ISF certified tech/calibration is not a factor then by all means hire a pro, they will have you seeing your display at its full potential.


Regards,

Jason


----------



## airscapes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2800_100#post_23019396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My offer to calibrate a w1070 is still out there for anyone very close to the Portland Oregon area (at about 1/3 the standard ISF rate), you'll want to get some hours on that lamp before hand though.
> 
> 
> Jason



I also offer the same type of high quality Enthusiast calibration like a pro would do, if you are on the other coast in Philadelphia PA. I purchased the gear and spent the time learning to keep my own projector calibrated as the lamp ages. 3000+ hours and it looks wonderful!


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geezerpl*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2790#post_23018454
> 
> 
> The advantages (for some) might be:
> 
> 
> 2D-3D conversion
> 
> 3D SBS 1080p/60 (unlike 1080i in Benq)
> 
> 3D in ECO mode possible
> 
> Acer brighter than Benq (especially important in 3D)



I seen your comment. . . and was curious about the 3D SBS 1080p/60 on the Acer H6510BD, so I hunted down the manual.


From what I get out of the manual (page 36) it's the same as the w1070.


 


1080p/24 for ou & fp

1080i/50-60 for SBS

just like the BenQ


bummer. . .


----------



## zapper

Question we cannot change the colors & tint setting on our projector??????


----------



## airscapes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2800_100#post_23019899
> 
> 
> Question we cannot change the colors & tint setting on our projector??????



Those adjustments are really only valid in analog video. With HDMI there should be no need to alter them in fact they do not exist. For marketing purposes the manufactures put them in to the firmware for everyone who think they should be there. Same thing goes for sharpness and Cell light on a plasma.. I have an HC3000 from 2005 .. no color or tint when using HDMI.. component, yes they are there but not HDMI.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *airscapes*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2790#post_23020087
> 
> 
> Those adjustments are really only valid in analog video. With HDMI there should be no need to alter them in fact they do not exist. For marketing purposes the manufactures put them in to the firmware for everyone who think they should be there. Same thing goes for sharpness and Cell light on a plasma.. I have an HC3000 from 2005 .. no color or tint when using HDMI.. component, yes they are there but not HDMI.




Still have a Sanyo PJ 1080P with HDMI and I could change the colors etc, so do not know where you received your information.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

VisualApex has the projector at $999 with extras so not to bad

http://www.visualapex.com/BenQ/Projector-Specifications.asp?For-The=W1070&SE=GoogleShopping&KW=W1070


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2790#post_23020264
> 
> 
> VisualApex has the projector at $999 with extras so not to bad
> 
> http://www.visualapex.com/BenQ/Projector-Specifications.asp?For-The=W1070&SE=GoogleShopping&KW=W1070





Those extras are useless. Get it from Amazon for the same price, plus a $50 giftcard.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2820#post_23020306
> 
> 
> Those extras are useless. Get it from Amazon for the same price, plus a $50 giftcard.



Maybe but for me I rather support a smaller company and one that takes the time to respond to all my emails.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Re


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *airscapes*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2800_100#post_23020087
> 
> 
> Those adjustments are really only valid in analog video. With HDMI there should be no need to alter them in fact they do not exist. For marketing purposes the manufactures put them in to the firmware for everyone who think they should be there. Same thing goes for sharpness and Cell light on a plasma.. I have an HC3000 from 2005 .. no color or tint when using HDMI.. component, yes they are there but not HDMI.


Really? So projectors have no need for Color and tint controls?


I was told that the reason Color, tint and other controls are there, is because the TV did some kind of YCBCR processing inside the TV, thats why there there, to decode the YCBCR. Or do projectors not do this?


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2820#post_23020318
> 
> 
> Maybe but for me I rather support a smaller company and one that takes the time to respond to all my emails.




I have dealt with VA before Excellent people and they back up everything for a limited time.


----------



## zapper

Well here is a stupid question do we have to have all HDMI 4 for every input our output on the BenQ or just from the receiver to the PJ?


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2820#post_23020440
> 
> 
> Well here is a stupid question do we have to have all HDMI 4 for every input our output on the BenQ or just from the receiver to the PJ?



depends if your receiver can re-sequence the signal from the other sources to then be sent out through the HDMI, if it cant convert the signals then you would need to hook up out for each source type. At least thats my understanding, I want to say that Component and HDMI work with each other just fine, its the composite and svideo that probably need their own outs to the projector but I could be wrong on this since I havent tried that myself since evrything runs HDMI on my AVR.


----------



## ERuiz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2760#post_23017804
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what type of fan is inside the w1070? I was wondering if it's a PC type fan which could probably be swapped out with a quieter one...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Anyone?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2820#post_23020464
> 
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



yeah I had the same thoughts but Im sure many dont want to risk loosing the warranty to find out.


----------



## poochg3

Would this be a decent projector for an outdoor theatre setup (132")? I'm looking for the best 3d 1080p projector for an outdoor theatre under a grand. I will also use this in my bedroom when not using it outdoors. Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2820#post_23020456
> 
> 
> depends if your receiver can re-sequence the signal from the other sources to then be sent out through the HDMI, if it cant convert the signals then you would need to hook up out for each source type. At least thats my understanding, I want to say that Component and HDMI work with each other just fine, its the composite and svideo that probably need their own outs to the projector but I could be wrong on this since I havent tried that myself since evrything runs HDMI on my AVR.




Would not be using component strictly HDMI, so must it be a HDMI 4 for all of them.?


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2820#post_23020318
> 
> 
> Maybe but for me I rather support a smaller company and one that takes the time to respond to all my emails.




That's great. I purchased my Epson 8100 from them, great people and would definitely deal with them again.


I am also a regular shopper with Amazon. Fast shipping, easy return, never had a problem with Amazon.


But price wise, Amazon currently has the best price for this projector (with their current giftcard offering).


----------



## elmermccurdy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmermccurdy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2790#post_23018834
> 
> 
> I'm having some issues with my new TrueDepth glasses (every 5-10 minutes dropping sync or shutting off -- I can't tell which of these it is), but I've topped off the charge and am going to continue testing. More info soon. But when they work, they're pretty much flawless as long as you look through the center of the lens. If you look off-axis, through the edge of the lens you see a little red, but it's not really a problem for normal viewing.



Okay, did a little more testing tonight. Same problem on two different sets of TrueDepth glasses. All the lights were out in the room, so interference can be ruled out. The glasses will periodically drop sync for a few seconds, and then recover by themselves, every 10 minutes or so during a movie. My player is a PS3 with up-to-date firmware. Is anyone else seeing this issue? I have no idea whether the problem is with my projector, my glasses or my PS3.


----------



## sailakfan

Hello,


I recently came across this pj and waiting just like for the next price drop. ncix has is for $949, http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=77677&vpn=W1070&manufacture=BenQ&promoid=1302 , I ordered but then backed out because of their poor return policy.


The reason it is staying at the current price might be most of the retailers do not have this in stock. Might be the new firmware is causing the delay so the new stock will defintely be on 1.04.


I have to mount this on a vaulted ceiling and would like to know if this will work http://www.amazon.com/Vantage-Point-CGUPM12-B-Universal-Projector/dp/B00067OR6K/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1362020998&sr=8-3&keywords=projector+mount+vaulted 


Thanks


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2820#post_23020591
> 
> 
> Would not be using component strictly HDMI, so must it be a HDMI 4 for all of them.?



oh I guess thats part Im loosing you at, for the most part I have the Onkyo 616, well I have the Home Theater in a box 990 or something like that but its pretty much the 616, so when you say HDMI 4, do you mean as an output? my AVR only have one HDMI output and all the other HDMI inputs are labeled as Sat, Game, and so on so do you mean like HDMI input number 4 if we were counting from left to right? or do you mean the forth HDMI in the link is your output to the projector? Could you take a picture of the back of your AVR might help figure out a few things.


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *poochg3*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2820#post_23020520
> 
> 
> Would this be a decent projector for an outdoor theatre setup (132")? I'm looking for the best 3d 1080p projector for an outdoor theatre under a grand. I will also use this in my bedroom when not using it outdoors. Any input would be greatly appreciated!



Yes, it's the best 3D projector under a grand, as there are no other 1080p 3d projectors under a grand that have this many features, and only recently has Optoma and Acer released competitors. The Acer and Optoma options do not look as good as the Benq IMHO, as far as everything you get with this (this sucker is loaded for the price).


----------



## accordex

300 hours into it so far with no problems. Only issue I have is the focus on one side or the other, my choice... it sucks but it's a keystone thing... very irritating to me, but no one else notices it and its only an issue with pc browsing and such...can't see it with video playing...

As far as fan noise, it sits right above my head and I can't hear it at all with even the slightest volume, and in quiet scenes i can, but only if I focus on it.


One thing I am still confused on is the eco settings... is smart eco that much better than eco? For messing around on the computer and such? It's clearly as bright as normal with darker websites lowering the lamp power automatically, but would keeping it on eco mode (dim all the time) be more beneficial?


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2790#post_23020264
> 
> 
> VisualApex has the projector at $999 with extras so not to bad
> 
> http://www.visualapex.com/BenQ/Projector-Specifications.asp?For-The=W1070&SE=GoogleShopping&KW=W1070



I'll take the Amazon gift card over that.


Dust cover is pretty much worthless since most will mount the PJ.


Disney disc is nice I guess, but I like the AVS test disc.


Good find though. Nice to see that VA actually has a set date for shipping again.


----------



## dougri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *poochg3*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2820#post_23020520
> 
> 
> Would this be a decent projector for an outdoor theatre setup (132")? I'm looking for the best 3d 1080p projector for an outdoor theatre under a grand. I will also use this in my bedroom when not using it outdoors. Any input would be greatly appreciated!



As long as it works from a throw ratio perspective, should be a good choice... I prefer longer throw PJs outdoors to get the PJ behind and above the viewers (often kids in my back yard... The further out of the way the better).


----------



## smokin joker

Well my W1080ST arrived yesterday and I couldn't wait for the sound system so its hanging up and running. Pic is bright in even the brightest conditions. Looks great too without any calibration. Don't have any glasses so I have no comment on 3D. So far I couldn't be happier. Now I just need some good sound.



I'm pairing this guy up with an Onkyo TX-NR616 with Energy Take 5.0, a pair Energy CB-10 and 2 Energy ESW-C8 subs... As far as glasses I'm going with SainSonic SSZ-200DLB...


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2820#post_23020409
> 
> 
> Re
> 
> Really? So projectors have no need for Color and tint controls?



Technically, Airscapes is correct, of course this was also supposed to have been the case with analog component connections. But, both cases assume that the manufacturer setup the color decoder correctly at the factory. Unfortunately, "theory" ran smack into the wall of reality. The good news is that apparently the W1070 has a fully functional CMS which trumps a basic color/tint control, anyway.


----------



## Tyrone Burton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2800_100#post_23021388
> 
> 
> Technically, Airscapes is correct, of course this was also supposed to have been the case with analog component connections. But, both cases assume that the manufacturer setup the color decoder correctly at the factory. Unfortunately, "theory" ran smack into the wall of reality. The good news is that apparently the W1070 has a fully functional CMS which trumps a basic color/tint control, anyway.


So this projectors Color and tint controls are greyed out for HDMI? If so, that's great!


----------



## cris75

Hello to everyone. This my first post just registered. First all excuse me for my english is not so good. I'm Italian. I want to ask you a question: I and my family see a lot of Rainbow effect, we can distinctly see the 3 colors red, green, yellow during the vision of blu-ray and even when there is no source video: with black screen and the white written in the botton right "no source video" , moving eyes or closing them, we can see rainbow effect just over the white written. It quite impossible to see film.

Is it "normal" or maybe I had a faulty vpr? it may be that a defective vpr can give a strong rainbow effect like we see? thanks to everyone can want me.


----------



## cris75

Hello to everyone, please excuse my english is not so good, I'm Italian. I have a question: I and my family see a lot of rainbow effect during the vision of films in blu-ray but even when there is no video source, for exaple just on the white written " no video source" in the bottom right with black screen, when there is no souce attached on the vpr. Is it "normal"? This strong Rainbow effect can be caused by a defective vpr?

Thanks to everyone who want help me


----------



## Bacon13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2820#post_23020318
> 
> 
> Maybe but for me I rather support a smaller company and one that takes the time to respond to all my emails.



I agree. Plus for me, Visual Apex is a local company (only about 15 miles away). I may even pick it up in person instead of shipping.


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokin joker*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2820#post_23021110
> 
> 
> Well my W1080ST arrived yesterday and I couldn't wait for the sound system so its hanging up and running. Pic is bright in even the brightest conditions. Looks great too without any calibration. Don't have any glasses so I have no comment on 3D. So far I couldn't be happier. Now I just need some good sound.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pairing this guy up with an Onkyo TX-NR616 with Energy Take 5.0, a pair Energy CB-10 and 2 Energy ESW-C8 subs... As far as glasses I'm going with SainSonic SSZ-200DLB...
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD



We were considering the W1080ST also, however. . . after seeing a review saying the edge to edge focus wasn't so good, and reading reviews on other BenQ short throw projectors with the same issue, and the price drop on the W1070, we decided to go with the W1070, though it has its own issues.


Just curious if you have noticed any focus issues on the W1080ST from edge-to-edge.


thanks!


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2820#post_23020623
> 
> 
> oh I guess thats part Im loosing you at, for the most part I have the Onkyo 616, well I have the Home Theater in a box 990 or something like that but its pretty much the 616, so when you say HDMI 4, do you mean as an output? my AVR only have one HDMI output and all the other HDMI inputs are labeled as Sat, Game, and so on so do you mean like HDMI input number 4 if we were counting from left to right? or do you mean the forth HDMI in the link is your output to the projector? Could you take a picture of the back of your AVR might help figure out a few things.



Chaves have one HDMI 4 going out from receiver to the projector, and one hdmi 3 cable from Play station 3 to receiver input, and another from cable box to receiver.in. Perhaps the PS3 going to the receiver should be a HDMI 4??????


----------



## Nachmanowicz

It seems Visua lApex wont take international credit cards! Oh boy!


----------



## visualapex

Apologies, but no we cannot accept International Credit Cards. We can however accept payment through Amazon Checkout, as well as through a wire transfer of funds, or even Paypal if the account can have a confirmed U.S. address.

Again, apologies for any inconveniences.

Thank You


----------



## man4mopar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2820#post_23022734
> 
> 
> Chaves have one HDMI 4 going out from receiver to the projector, and one hdmi 3 cable from Play station 3 to receiver input, and another from cable box to receiver.in. Perhaps the PS3 going to the receiver should be a HDMI 4??????



Chaves asked if you are talking about numbered HDMI outputs on the receiver. I am thinking you are talking about HDMI cables. There is no such thing as a HDMI 4 or HDMI 3 type cable there is regular HDMI and High Speed HDMI then ethernet can be added to either. For 3D Bluray play back you need HDMI Highspeed. To save money just play a 3D Bluray and if it works you are golden. If not then buy a high speed HDMI cable.


HDMI 1.4a and HDMI 1.3 etc are device compliant only, meaning the chip in the device meets those standards. As you likely learned 3D Blurays are in the HDMI 1.4a standards so if using a device like a receiver is HDMI 1.3a it will likely not work for a intention like 3D Bluray code as it wasn't part of the 1.3 standard.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *man4mopar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2820#post_23023789
> 
> 
> Chaves asked if you are talking about numbered HDMI outputs on the receiver. I am thinking you are talking about HDMI cables. There is no such thing as a HDMI 4 or HDMI 3 type cable there is regular HDMI and High Speed HDMI then ethernet can be added to either. For 3D Bluray play back you need HDMI Highspeed. To save money just play a 3D Bluray and if it works you are golden. If not then buy a high speed HDMI cable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HDMI 1.4a and HDMI 1.3 etc are device compliant only, meaning the chip in the device meets those standards. As you likely learned 3D Blurays are in the HDMI 1.4a standards so if using a device like a receiver is HDMI 1.3a it will likely not work for a intention like 3D Bluray code as it wasn't part of the 1.3 standard.



Thanks for the reply:


Ran the PS3 directly to the PJ with a 1.4 cable no problem seen the 3D movie, but having problems with my Onkyo Tx-NR515 and nothing so wondering if I need to run a 1.4 cable from my PS3 to the receiver???? It seems that I do need one?


----------



## man4mopar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2820#post_23023844
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply:
> 
> 
> Ran the PS3 directly to the PJ with a 1.4 cable no problem seen the 3D movie, but having problems with my Onkyo Tx-NR515 and nothing so wondering if I need to run a 1.4 cable from my PS3 to the receiver???? It seems that I do need one?



Well your reciever is HDMI 1.4a compliant so good there. Need to get a High Speed HDMI cable and you should be set, again no such thing as a HDMI 1.4 spec cable.

What length are you using/needing? After 25 ft they are out of spec but there are a few that do work.


----------



## zapper

My 1.4 to the PJ is 25 feet . just bought at BB another 1.4 cable for the PS3 to the receiver.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2850#post_23024396
> 
> 
> My 1.4 to the PJ is 25 feet . just bought at BB another 1.4 cable for the PS3 to the receiver.



yeah just make sure that all your hdmi cables are hi-speed even if you dont need one that supports 3d, the price difference is very little and at least this way you know it will work.


----------



## teeger

Wow! I can't believe how active this thread is . . . for a projector that was just introduced in Oct., this thread is rockin' at 96 pages!


To help celebrate the success of this thread (and the great W1070) BenQ, or one of the major projector suppliers, should do a W1070 give-away - that's right . . . a brand new BenQ W1070 to the lucky individual who ends making the FIST post to page 100!!!!







Wishful thinking, I guess.


Anyway, it's great to read all of the comments, ideas and suggestions folks have relating to the W1070.


Ian


----------



## sailakfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2850#post_23024437
> 
> 
> yeah just make sure that all your hdmi cables are hi-speed even if you dont need one that supports 3d, the price difference is very little and at least this way you know it will work.



Hello Daniel, The post #2833 was replied to your post but I think I messed it up, so it did not post as a reply. Anyway, I have a sloped ceiling and what are your thoughts on

http://www.amazon.com/Vantage-Point-CGUPM12-S-Universal-Projector/dp/B00067OOHC/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1362096043&sr=8-13&keywords=vaulted+ceiling+projector 


or the Sanus

http://www.amazon.com/Sanus-VMPR1-Swivel-Ceiling-Projector/dp/B000AM0WB0/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1362096070&sr=1-1&keywords=sanus+projector+mount 


Thanks


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sailakfan*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2850#post_23024609
> 
> 
> Hello Daniel, The post #2833 was replied to your post but I think I messed it up, so it did not post as a reply. Anyway, I have a sloped ceiling and what are your thoughts on
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Vantage-Point-CGUPM12-S-Universal-Projector/dp/B00067OOHC/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1362096043&sr=8-13&keywords=vaulted+ceiling+projector
> 
> 
> or the Sanus
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sanus-VMPR1-Swivel-Ceiling-Projector/dp/B000AM0WB0/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1362096070&sr=1-1&keywords=sanus+projector+mount
> 
> 
> Thanks



Well Im not an expert in projector mounts, I just have read up on a lot of them and took opinions from other forums members but if I had to say between the two I would go for the Sanus, mainly because as nice as it is to have an articulated arm on the Vantage for complete flexibility in placement those type of joints that you tighten down with a hex wrench always tend to loosen over time and you will find your self out of alignment and have to climb back up to try and fix it.


But I would see what some of the other members have to say that have used various mounts and see what they think and recommend.


----------



## sailakfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2850#post_23024643
> 
> 
> Well Im not an expert in projector mounts, I just have read up on a lot of them and took opinions from other forums members but if I had to say between the two I would go for the Sanus, mainly because as nice as it is to have an articulated arm on the Vantage for complete flexibility in placement those type of joints that you tighten down with a hex wrench always tend to loosen over time and you will find your self out of alignment and have to climb back up to try and fix it.
> 
> 
> But I would see what some of the other members have to say that have used various mounts and see what they think and recommend.



Thanks for the quick reply Daniel and will keep you updated. I am also waiting for the price drop just like you on the pj, so goodluck.


----------



## TropMonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2850#post_23024497
> 
> 
> Wow! I can't believe how active this thread is . . . for a projector that was just introduced in Oct., this thread is rockin' at 96 pages!
> 
> 
> To help celebrate the success of this thread (and the great W1070) BenQ, or one of the major projector suppliers, should do a W1070 give-away - that's right . . . a brand new BenQ W1070 to the lucky individual who ends making the FIST post to page 100!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishful thinking, I guess.
> 
> 
> Anyway, it's great to read all of the comments, ideas and suggestions folks have relating to the W1070.
> 
> 
> Ian



Oh man, I wish... Right now I'd take a w1070 for $899 though!!! LOL


----------



## sailakfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TropMonk*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2850#post_23024670
> 
> 
> Oh man, I wish... Right now I'd take a w1070 for $899 though!!! LOL



Me too. I want to support smaller companies than Amazon and if any dealer is watching this thread could offer a group buy and I am pretty sure it will benefit both parties. Just a thought. I saw Visualplex's post before and would love to buy from them.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2850#post_23024643
> 
> 
> Well Im not an expert in projector mounts, I just have read up on a lot of them and took opinions from other forums members but if I had to say between the two I would go for the Sanus, mainly because as nice as it is to have an articulated arm on the Vantage for complete flexibility in placement those type of joints that you tighten down with a hex wrench always tend to loosen over time and you will find your self out of alignment and have to climb back up to try and fix it.
> 
> 
> But I would see what some of the other members have to say that have used various mounts and see what they think and recommend.





A few years back a member that went by the name monkeeman nor monkeyman had put together a home made projector mount with Plexiglas and so far have used it on 4 different PJ, it cost less then $15.on my first PJ since then still using it just drilling different holes to accommodate the current projector. will try to locate it..


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2850#post_23024437
> 
> 
> yeah just make sure that all your hdmi cables are hi-speed even if you dont need one that supports 3d, the price difference is very little and at least this way you know it will work.




Think that is the receiver it shows ONKYO for a split second on my screen then zip. and unable to use the receiver wizard to set it up since unable to get a picture,.or it could just be me, lol.


----------



## Nimoy

Well I was able to mount my new Benq W1070 last night and spent a few hours evaluating the image quality (albeit with out of the box settings). Will post a more detailed comparison between the Acer H9500BD and the benq once I've spent a bit more time with the latter. Here is a brief run-down of what I've noticed so far:


Noise: running on eco or smart eco mode it is quieter than the Acer and to my ears similar to the Mits HC4000. Pretty much a non-issue for me.

Brightness: Well bright on a 110" neutral gain screen, quite a bit brighter than the Acer for sure

Black levels: A step down from the Acer, similar to the mits.

Colour: Just out of the box definitely better than the Acer, especially noticeable in skin tones.


One thing I've noticed is a little bit of flicker in the image - may just be the bulb wearing in, but has anybody else noticed this?


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nimoy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2850#post_23024949
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I've noticed is a little bit of flicker in the image - may just be the bulb wearing in, but has anybody else noticed this?



Hit the info button on your remote to see what firmware version you are running. If you are running f/w version 1.03, this is likely the cause of the flicker. If you have firmware v. 1.04, then the flicker is likely due to some other cause.


BenQ replaced my first unit due to the flicker . . . they couldn't tell me on the phone whether the flicker might be putting stress on the lamp or not . . . so . . . they shipped me a new unit in exchange (instead of shipping mine back for a f/w update) for the one running 1.03. Everything with firmware 1.04 seems stable and good!


Ian


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *man4mopar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2820#post_23023789
> 
> 
> Chaves asked if you are talking about numbered HDMI outputs on the receiver. I am thinking you are talking about HDMI cables. There is no such thing as a HDMI 4 or HDMI 3 type cable there is regular HDMI and High Speed HDMI then ethernet can be added to either. For 3D Bluray play back you need HDMI Highspeed. To save money just play a 3D Bluray and if it works you are golden. If not then buy a high speed HDMI cable.
> 
> 
> HDMI 1.4a and HDMI 1.3 etc are device compliant only, meaning the chip in the device meets those standards. As you likely learned 3D Blurays are in the HDMI 1.4a standards so if using a device like a receiver is HDMI 1.3a it will likely not work for a intention like 3D Bluray code as it wasn't part of the 1.3 standard.



Pretty much right.


There is a such thing as an HDMI 1.3 cable. They changed it to just Standard with or without Ethernet and Hi-speed with or without Ethernet for 1.4. You are right on the money with pretty much everything else though.


----------



## Nachmanowicz

Ìf I find it anywhere from 1k and below accepting my foreign credit card I'll be taking it, no need for giveaways! lol



Although the W1080st is a lot cooler for me, making it to my deadline which is the 12th is pretty much impossible. Tough break...


----------



## sailakfan

Thanks for the reply zapper.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TropMonk*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2850#post_23024670
> 
> 
> Oh man, I wish... Right now I'd take a w1070 for $899 though!!! LOL





I took mine from Amazon for $850


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2850#post_23025736
> 
> 
> I took mine from Amazon for $850



Stop rubbing it in


----------



## ERuiz

So what's the consensus, guys... Should we keep Brilliant Color ON or OFF while in Cinema Mode and in a completely pitch black, 100% light controlled room?


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2850#post_23026908
> 
> 
> So what's the consensus, guys... Should we keep Brilliant Color ON or OFF while in Cinema Mode and in a completely pitch black, 100% light controlled room?



That's a personal thing.


Without BC, it would be more accurate from a saturation and color standpoint (though you could calibrate it with BC on and have a very accurate grayscale), but not everyone cares about color accuracy and many like over saturation.


With BC on, the image will be about 35% brighter.


Comes down to whether you want the extra brightness, or if it's too bright in a dark room, and if you want more or less saturated colors and a little more color accuracy.


If you are doing a calibration, I would think it would just come down to brightness, because BC pushes the image a little cool out of the box, if I'm not mistaken. Then again, a lot of people like that, so...


Really up to you, but me personally, I'll be calibrating with BC on and off and seeing when one or the other is more appropriate. Plus, I just like to do calibrations so it gives me another mode to play with lol.


----------



## rwestley

I like BC off, but it is personal preference. I feel you get less noise and a more accurate picture. I find smart eco and brilliant color off to be the most accurate. If you watch a lot of films and have a totally dark room I would suggest trying gamma 2.4. This projector is unusually accurate out of the box and requires only minor tweaks compared to other units I have had. Calibration using Chromapure is really good.


----------



## gknight454

hello guys first post here, im actually gonna order mine tomorrow. i puschased a samsung 7100 and have terible bleed through and flashlighting

at6-8 feet back sweetspot is 2 foot from dead center if that, any ways im returning it today to get the w1070 it will be my first Pj. just wondering if you can calibrate using

the Disney wow blu ray? And not to familiare with zoom ratio i want a 150" screen the Benq calculator states 12'6" away is that correct if anyone is running a 150" screen i would appreciate the help.

and zoom ratio should i zoom alittle does that maje for a better picture? thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2850#post_23027111
> 
> 
> I like BC off, but it is personal preference. I feel you get less noise and a more accurate picture. I find smart eco and brilliant color off to be the most accurate. If you watch a lot of films and have a totally dark room I would suggest trying gamma 2.4. This projector is unusually accurate out of the box and requires only minor tweaks compared to other units I have had. Calibration using Chromapure is really good.




+1


I am running Cinema, Smart Eco, and BC OFF.


I don't like too much processing in my picture. I am trying to put a few more hours on the projector until I bring out the colorimeter to play.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2850#post_23027311
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> I am running Cinema, Smart Eco, and BC OFF.
> 
> 
> I don't like too much processing in my picture. I am trying to put a few more hours on the projector until I bring out the colorimeter to play.



I am using the same settings and agree that B.C. has too much processing.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2850#post_23027311
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> I am running Cinema, Smart Eco, and BC OFF.
> 
> 
> I don't like too much processing in my picture. I am trying to put a few more hours on the projector until I bring out the colorimeter to play.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2850#post_23027435
> 
> 
> I am using the same settings and agree that B.C. has too much processing.




What kind of environment are you watching the PJ in? Light controlled room with dark walls or a living room with light colored walls? You don't find the picture too dim without BC on?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2850#post_23027575
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of environment are you watching the PJ in? Light controlled room with dark walls or a living room with light colored walls? You don't find the picture too dim without BC on?



Sorry, I should have included this since it is very important. I have very dark walls and a light controlled room. I also am using a 106" mat white screen. If a non-light controlled room it might be necessary to use BC on.


----------



## smokin joker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesZ7*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2820#post_23022674
> 
> 
> We were considering the W1080ST also, however. . . after seeing a review saying the edge to edge focus wasn't so good, and reading reviews on other BenQ short throw projectors with the same issue, and the price drop on the W1070, we decided to go with the W1070, though it has its own issues.
> 
> 
> Just curious if you have noticed any focus issues on the W1080ST from edge-to-edge.
> 
> 
> thanks!



Yeah but my screen is a pull down and not flat. I also have not centered the unit properly and is also affecting the focus. Since I am beginning to build a theater in my basement and this is only a temporary location and do not plan on doing anything about it at the momnent. Even with these issues the unfocused areas are really close and can really only be noticed when print is in those areas.


----------



## levy07

Sure it varies with dealer but are most of these shipping with 1.04 firmware now?


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levy07*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2850#post_23028040
> 
> 
> Sure it varies with dealer but are most of these shipping with 1.04 firmware now?



I would say with the exception of a few like Direct from Amazon, most vendors are having their orders drop shipped directly from BenQ so its a fairly safe bet.


----------



## gknight454

sorry to post this again but really would like these questions answered, thanks... hello guys first post here, im actually gonna order mine tomorrow. i puschased a

samsung 7100 and have terible bleed through and flashlighting at 6-8 feet back sweetspot is 2 foot from dead center if that, any ways im returning it today to get

the w1070 it will be my first Pj. just wondering if you can calibrate using the Disney wow blu ray? And not to familiare with zoom ratio i want a 150" screen the Benq

calculator states 12'6" away is that correct if anyone is running a 150" screen i would appreciate the help.

and zoom ratio should i zoom alittle does that maje for a better picture? thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

What kind of 12v trigger port is being used on the w1070? is it a female 3.5mm headphone style port or like a female power plug like port?


----------



## levy07

Thanks


----------



## Nimoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2850#post_23025134
> 
> 
> Hit the info button on your remote to see what firmware version you are running. If you are running f/w version 1.03, this is likely the cause of the flicker. If you have firmware v. 1.04, then the flicker is likely due to some other cause.
> 
> 
> BenQ replaced my first unit due to the flicker . . . they couldn't tell me on the phone whether the flicker might be putting stress on the lamp or not . . . so . . . they shipped me a new unit in exchange (instead of shipping mine back for a f/w update) for the one running 1.03. Everything with firmware 1.04 seems stable and good!
> 
> 
> Ian



Thanks for the information. I have firmware v. 1.02. Purchased from that large Canadian retailer about two weeks ago. Have played around a bit more with settings and have found that the flicker was only in smart-eco mode, it now seems to have vanished completely.


Overall very happy. The colour is absolutely fantastic with very few adjustments required. I can see why Art from projectorreviews was so impressed regarding colour accuracy. Skin tones are very natural. Definitely sharper than the Mitsubishi HC4000 and the Acer H9500BD. Motion is handled exceptionally well. Very good overall 2D image quality and imo stronger than the Mits and the Acer.


I also had the opportunity the test 3D last night. Compared to the Acer it's a good deal brighter and certainly presents a more stable image; there are also far more options to play with in the 3D mode. I'm using the 3DTV corp glasses and did detect some green tint in the image, but nothing major.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levy07*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2850#post_23028040
> 
> 
> Sure it varies with dealer but are most of these shipping with 1.04 firmware now?



Amazon is the only place even carrying it right now and those that purchased from there said that they were getting FW 1.4. When the other stores get the PJ back in stock, they will undoubtedly all be 1.4 at a minimum.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2880#post_23028105
> 
> 
> What kind of 12v trigger port is being used on the w1070? is it a female 3.5mm headphone style port or like a female power plug like port?



Are you talking about the power supply?


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2880#post_23028311
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the power supply?



no Im talking about the 12v trigger on the back of the BenQ what type of female port is it? I have seen some that use 3.5mm headphone style ports and others that use standard 12v power plug style, VisualApex motorized screens wireless 12v trigger uses a male 3.5mm plug so Im hoping that the w1070 uses a female 3.5mm port not the power style plugs seen on some other projectors.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2850#post_23027575
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of environment are you watching the PJ in? Light controlled room with dark walls or a living room with light colored walls? You don't find the picture too dim without BC on?




I am in a light controlled room with dark walls (not black, but dark gold and brown).


I am also using 2.4 gamma. The picture is not dark at all.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2850#post_23027575
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of environment are you watching the PJ in? Light controlled room with dark walls or a living room with light colored walls? You don't find the picture too dim without BC on?




I am in a light controlled room with dark walls (not black, but dark gold and brown).


I am also using 2.4 gamma. The picture is not dark at all.


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gknight454*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2850#post_23028094
> 
> 
> sorry to post this again but really would like these questions answered, thanks... hello guys first post here, im actually gonna order mine tomorrow. i puschased a
> 
> samsung 7100 and have terible bleed through and flashlighting at 6-8 feet back sweetspot is 2 foot from dead center if that, any ways im returning it today to get
> 
> the w1070 it will be my first Pj. just wondering if you can calibrate using the Disney wow blu ray? And not to familiare with zoom ratio i want a 150" screen the Benq
> 
> calculator states 12'6" away is that correct if anyone is running a 150" screen i would appreciate the help.
> 
> and zoom ratio should i zoom alittle does that maje for a better picture? thanks in advance for the help.


Gknight...I'm running a 150" screen from 15 feet back. I never tried to get it that close. Is 12'6" your max?


----------



## Bachelor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2880#post_23028256
> 
> 
> Amazon is the only place even carrying it right now and those that purchased from there said that they were getting FW 1.4. When the other stores get the PJ back in stock, they will undoubtedly all be 1.4 at a minimum.



Which Amazon listing is it? I only see some from re sellers and not from Amazon directly.


----------



## jbpj

Here it is

http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-W1070-Theater-Projector-Silver/dp/B00A2T6X0K


----------



## dzenc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2880#post_23028393
> 
> 
> no Im talking about the 12v trigger on the back of the BenQ what type of female port is it? I have seen some that use 3.5mm headphone style ports and others that use standard 12v power plug style, VisualApex motorized screens wireless 12v trigger uses a male 3.5mm plug so Im hoping that the w1070 uses a female 3.5mm port not the power style plugs seen on some other projectors.



It is a headphone-style jack and it works fine with the VisualApex wireless trigger -- I bought it from them as a package (projector + screen) and they work well together.


----------



## sailakfan

Hello,


I have to mount on a vaulted/sloped ceiling, so have limited mounts available. I came across this universal mount and since could not find any information as far as how far apart the mounting screws are, I would appreciate if any owners can post that info. Here is the tech drawing of the mount I am interested in and unable to make a decision. Thanks in advance


----------



## zapper

Does anyone with the BenQ projector using the Onkyo TX-NR515 receiver, if so are you getting video out, I have issues with this particular receiver and wondering if some one can chime in. Getting great picture through my PS3 Direct connect to the W1070 and a Samsung Blue Player so I know that its not the projector..


----------



## ERuiz

Just wanted to let you guys know, especially those still debating on whether to get this PJ or not... What are you waiting for? At this price range, there is absolutely nothing that can touch it. I come from an Epson 8350 and the w1070 runs circle around it and pauses every minute or so to let it catch up. LOL


The image is sharp, pops out and overall, it's just a winner. Blacks aren't nothing to write home about but at this price range, one would be extremely knitpicky to moan about it.


3D? Unreal! Absolutely ZERO crosstalk and I have a pair of Sainsonics and True Depths 144hz version. They both look outstanding with the former displaying a bit of a greenish tint but not definitely a deal breaker. If you can afford paying the extra $30 for the True Depths, I highly recommend them.


So far I have 40 hours on the lamp and I'm waiting a bit before calibrating it. When should I calibrate? After 100 hours? 150?


Btw, I am projecting a 132", 16:9 screen using a screen from Carl's Place, at a throw of 12' (zoom at midpoint).


The focus and sharpness is exceptional though it's a bit out of focus on the far right half of the screen, most likely due to the screen not being completely parallel to the PJ. I will double check it with the string to the lens technique very soon.


Also, input lag is almost non-existant. Played a bit of Bad Company 2 (gamertag: HondaCop) on the 360 today and it was smooth as playing on a computer monitor.


This PJ really shines and performs like a champ.


The only con I would have to say about it is the dan noise. It's definitely much louder than the Epson 8350. I was able to see that in fact it seems to be using an 80mm PC type fan and I'm very tempted in swapping it out with a much quieter version of it. I guess one with ball bearings and low RPM/high CFM will do the trick.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzenc*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2880#post_23029117
> 
> 
> It is a headphone-style jack and it works fine with the VisualApex wireless trigger -- I bought it from them as a package (projector + screen) and they work well together.



awesome thanks, I ordered their 92" Motorized screen as much as I would the tensioned model thats way out of my budget. ^^;;


----------



## zapper

Probably waiting for the price to go up, since the demand is great, my opinion bedsides why take a chance if , that is if it does go down it would only be $50 or so., it could go over $1,000.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2880#post_23029577
> 
> 
> I guess one with ball bearings and low RPM/high CFM will do the trick.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Low RPM but High CFM, you know thats an oxymoron on 80mm fans =p


no but really I wonder if you could take a 120mm to 80mm fan adapter mounter it outside of the projector and then mount a nice silent 120mm temp controlled fan and wire it in? wouldnt win you any beauty contest but done right it wouldnt look horrible either but I wonder how many warranty is void stickers they have on this thing. ^^;;


----------



## ERuiz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2880#post_23029594
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2880#post_23029577
> 
> 
> I guess one with ball bearings and low RPM/high CFM will do the trick.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low RPM but High CFM, you know thats an oxymoron on 80mm fans =p
> 
> 
> no but really I wonder if you could take a 120mm to 80mm fan adapter mounter it outside of the projector and then mount a nice silent 120mm temp controlled fan and wire it in? wouldnt win you any beauty contest but done right it wouldnt look horrible either but I wonder how many warranty is void stickers they have on this thing. ^^;;
Click to expand...


LOL That's true but the way this fan sounds, I think it will be easy to find a much quieter replacement. I like the 120mm to 80mm adapter idea, but it will sure stand out like a sore thumb! Hahaha


I'm VERY tempted in giving this a try... I did buy it from Amazon, and their exchange policy within 30 days is second to none.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2880#post_23029744
> 
> 
> LOL That's true but the way this fan sounds, I think it will be easy to find a much quieter replacement. I like the 120mm to 80mm adapter idea, but it will sure stand out like a sore thumb! Hahaha
> 
> 
> I'm VERY tempted in giving this a try... I did buy it from Amazon, and their exchange policy within 30 days is second to none.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



well if you end up being the brave sole that attempts this take lots and lots of pictures of every step ^_^


----------



## Tyrone Burton

I'm sure if you use headphones or a surround, that the sound of the projectors fan wouldn't be noticeable.


----------



## gknight454

thanks for the reply, well i actually have 16'5" from wall to wall ,but I'm going to leave tv and book shelves where they are. I'm gonna purchase a FAVI HD-150 16:9/150-Inch Electric Projector Screen, so ill have roughly 15' left. i have 7'11 1/2" ceiling glossy white walls and ceiling. Hope this information helps


----------



## gknight454




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2880#post_23028422
> 
> 
> Gknight...I'm running a 150" screen from 15 feet back. I never tried to get it that close. Is 12'6" your max?






thanks for the reply, well i actually have 16'5" from wall to wall ,but I'm going to leave tv and book shelves where they are. I'm gonna purchase a FAVI HD-150 16:9/150-Inch Electric Projector Screen, so ill have roughly 15' left. i have 7'11 1/2" ceiling glossy white walls and ceiling. Hope this information helps


----------



## TropMonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gknight454*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2900_50#post_23029894
> 
> 
> i have 7'11 1/2" ceiling glossy white walls and ceiling. Hope this information helps



Wooosh, that should change. You couldn't have a worse case setup unless you painted the walls and ceiling with reflective projector paint. I'm sure everyone in here would suggest at least going a couple shades darker with a flat/eggshell finish. If you're doing that you may want to think of the darkest wall color you'd be comfortable with.


All the lumens coming off that projector are getting reflected off the screen to produce the image. In your case it would probably light up the whole room like a disco light. When looking at a room with a front projection theater I think of it kinda like sound, but with colors. You want colors and textures that suck up the lumens, not reflect them. The light bouncing off the screen will bounce off everything to some degree, and glossy stuff seems to almost double the reflections going on (at least when I've seen glossy painted walls).


----------



## gknight454

Yea but I live in an apartment so I really don't want topaint any walls right now, I was gonna wait for a pj ,but I droped 1800 on an 55" led and it has problems like most leds so I figure I might as well spend that 1800 and buy pj,screen,and surround sound for same price.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2880#post_23029577
> 
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know, especially those still debating on whether to get this PJ or not... What are you waiting for?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2880#post_23029591
> 
> 
> Probably waiting for the price to go up, since the demand is great, my opinion bedsides why take a chance if , that is if it does go down it would only be $50 or so., it could go over $1,000.



Waiting to see if the price will drop back to $899.


The deal for the $50 gift card ends today so I will buy it today. Nothing to lose. They won't raise it today. Probably won't lower it either, but one can hope.


----------



## philiwahnilli

Has anyone compared an active 3D DLP to an active 3D LCD projector solution yet. I'm wondering if the crosstalk is reduced in DLP, as response time is not a matter for the DMD, just for the LCD in the glasses. I've seen the Epson TW6000 (LCD) and really noticed some disappointing crosstalk in high contrast scenes. Anyone experience in that? THX.


----------



## accordex

3D is very clean on this pj.... some people say you can see the red with glasses on...not me...my only complaint is I cannot find a movie with any kind of pop out effect... having said that, playing the lg demo disc I can guarantee this pj is more than capable of putting a 3d object about 2 inches in front of your face from 12 feet away. Other than that the picture itself is plenty bright and clean with the depth going from the screen back on movies, not so much forward.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *accordex*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2880#post_23030277
> 
> 
> 3D is very clean on this pj.... some people say you can see the red with glasses on...not me...my only complaint is I cannot find a movie with any kind of pop out effect... having said that, playing the lg demo disc I can guarantee this pj is more than capable of putting a 3d object about 2 inches in front of your face from 12 feet away. Other than that the picture itself is plenty bright and clean with the depth going from the screen back on movies, not so much forward.




I have compared 3D to LCOS JVC projectors and there is no crosstalk and ghosting on 3D with the 1070. That is the reason I bought this projector. Once you watch 3D on DLP you will not go back. Regarding seeing the red flash it all depends on the glasses used. If you are looking for films with "pop effect" try to get the import of "Sammy's Adventure A Turtle's Tale, Hugo, & Under The Sea.


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokin joker*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2850#post_23027971
> 
> 
> Yeah but my screen is a pull down and not flat. I also have not centered the unit properly and is also affecting the focus. Since I am beginning to build a theater in my basement and this is only a temporary location and do not plan on doing anything about it at the momnent. Even with these issues the unfocused areas are really close and can really only be noticed when print is in those areas.



Thanks for the reply. Sounds like the W1080ST focus issue really isn't much of an issue. When I have the W1070 vertical shift all the way up (when it's on a table) the chromatic distortion and focus issues (starting at the middle of the screen) can't be fixed with screen movement, and while it isn't that noticeable with film, it's pretty noticeable with text. So. . . it seems six one way, half a dozen the other.


If your focus issues with the W1080ST can be made to disappear by moving areas of the screen then that's nothing at all.


----------



## acidmanvl

Some canadian retailers now seems to have the w1070 for sale (FutureShop, Bestbuy, COSTCO). All at 999$( this seems to be the new price in canada =( used to 850/900 )


I just ordered one from FS since I will prolly use the price match in the next month( hope the price get back to 859$ ). Costco was also tempting because whey give one year additional guarantee (2 years).


Ill post the firmware version as soon as I receive it.


I also contacted true depth to get some glasses with the eye switching option but this seem to be out of stock for the next week or so.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Finally took the plunge and ordered. Waited as long as I could for the price to drop, but I didn't want to miss out on the gift card deal as well.


The w1070 and the Peerless mount were ordered through Amazon with Prime, so they'll be here Tuesday. Ordered a Da-Lite HP screen and a new entertainment stand, and hopefully that will all be here soon so I can set everything up by next weekend.


Looking forward to joining the club


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2910#post_23031149
> 
> 
> Finally took the plunge and ordered. Waited as long as I could for the price to drop, but I didn't want to miss out on the gift card deal as well.
> 
> 
> The w1070 and the Peerless mount were ordered through Amazon with Prime, so they'll be here Tuesday. Ordered a Da-Lite HP screen and a new entertainment stand, and hopefully that will all be here soon so I can set everything up by next weekend.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to joining the club


That's awesome Mike! You are going to love that mount as well! It really lets you dial in your positioning!


----------



## gknight454




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2910#post_23031226
> 
> 
> That's awesome Mike! You are going to love that mount as well! It really lets you dial in your positioning!



Hello just wondering which peerless mount?


----------



## gknight454

Just wondering if someone knows of a decent reciever with dual hdmi out. I was thinking of the onkyo nr515, any help would be very appreciated.


----------



## artondrius

Got mine a few days ago from Amazon, version 1.04. The noise problems I've heard about are non existent, the fan is very quiet and even a small amount of volume blocks it out with me sitting right next to it.


Something that kind of confused me was my default RGB gain values are Red: 98, Green: 95, Blue: 93. I went in to test the values that most people recommend, but don't most people have them all defaulted at 50? Is this a result of the newer firmware or am I missing something?


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gknight454*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2910#post_23031446
> 
> 
> Hello just wondering which peerless mount?


Not sure if this is the one Mike went with...but this is the one I'm using and it's wonderful. I went the cheap route the first time...got my money's worth with the peerless: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TXNS6G/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2910#post_23032014
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is the one Mike went with...but this is the one I'm using and it's wonderful. I went the cheap route the first time...got my money's worth with the peerless: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TXNS6G/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1





Do you use an extension with that mount?


----------



## Nimoy

I played through some scenes from the Dark Knight last night. The Imax shots look astonishingly good on this projector - very clean and sharp. I really can't quite believe how good this thing is for the price. Also since I've started to use smart eco I've noticed an improvement in black levels, to the point where I'd say they now come very close to the Acer H9500BD.


Sorry to gush here, I'm just rather (pleasantly) surprised at the image quality this little BenQ throws out.


----------



## steve f

Here's a link to the owner's manual to give some idea of lens shift and throw angles. The info is given mostly in millimeters btw. It looks like the lens is set up to basically be parallel with the bottom of the image (or top if you invert and ceiling mount) and there is a small shift you can make, which is just a matter of inches.


The projector isn't made for shelf mounting and will need to line up near the top or bottom of the screen. In reviews at Amazon one guy mentioned he did a ceiling mount about 8 feet from the screen and was able to shift the image down about 7 inches, which was the maximum the projector would do.


ftp://downloads.benq.net/user_manuals/projectors/english/projector_um_user_manual_20120830_133334w1070_w1080st_en.pdf


----------



## Willie

I have this mount. It doesn't require an extension. How close to the ceiling the top your screen is will dictate your need for the extension.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Willie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2910#post_23032129
> 
> 
> I have this mount. It doesn't require an extension. How close to the ceiling the top your screen is will dictate your need for the extension.





My screen is a bout 7-8 inches from ceiling so I need a mount that is very flush to ceiling.


What's the drop from ceiling to center of lens for this Peerless mount?


----------



## Nimoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artondrius*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2910#post_23031477
> 
> 
> Something that kind of confused me was my default RGB gain values are Red: 98, Green: 95, Blue: 93. I went in to test the values that most people recommend, but don't most people have them all defaulted at 50? Is this a result of the newer firmware or am I missing something?



Yeah was wondering about this also. My default RGB gain values are all in the 90s too. I have firmware v1.02. Pulling these values down to the 50 mark seems to dim the image considerably.


----------



## gknight454




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2910#post_23032014
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is the one Mike went with...but this is the one I'm using and it's wonderful. I went the cheap route the first time...got my money's worth with the peerless: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TXNS6G/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## gknight454




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2910#post_23032014
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is the one Mike went with...but this is the one I'm using and it's wonderful. I went the cheap route the first time...got my money's worth with the peerless: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TXNS6G/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Thanks for the help.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gknight454*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2910#post_23031446
> 
> 
> Hello just wondering which peerless mount?



Here it is:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TXNS6G/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 


The reviews were great so I jumped.


Seriously considered the Mustang too.

http://www.amazon.com/Mustang-Profile-Projector-Mount-MV-PROJSP-FLAT-B/dp/B000F5NFTS/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1362271598&sr=1-1&keywords=mustang+ceiling+mount 


Peerless seemed more of a no brainer based on reviews, even if it costs twice as much. I also wanted to get a mount that looked good aesthetically and kept the projector as close to the ceiling as possible. It's going in my living room as my main display and didn't want it to be an eyesore. Wife is already giving me flak lol.


----------



## JoeBoy73

Here's the pole extension and mount bracket I went with.









Wood joist celing mount bracket
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BITSTA/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 


10" pole extension
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002XHBIO/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## meditator1

I'm in too! Hi all. Ordered yesterday at 2:30 from Amazon and it arrived this morning by 11:30 with the 1.04 firmware. I have been following this thread almost from the beginning, and the Viewsonic 8200 thread before that. Seems as though I "know" some of you all. I graduated today from my first PJ an Epson 710 HD I bought last June. I loved that little Epson; saying the 1070 is a leap forward is a massive understatement! I have thoroughly enjoyed the suggestions and positive feedback from all the of participants here, especially the thoughtful, reasoned explanations and suggestions offered by Coderguy. I have only been setup a couple of hours on a small table about 12' from my wall , so the only feedback I can offer at the moment is that fan noise seems a non-issue for me with audio through a Yamaha receiver, and the image quality is, of course, stunning. Looking forward to a great viewing experience and learning along with the rest of you.


Carl


----------



## elmermccurdy

A good ways upthread I talked about an issue I was having with my glasses losing sync on my second replacement projector. Did a little more testing, and I'm now finally pretty tickled about this PJ. On a hunch I replaced my second-generation PS3 with a new dedicated blu-ray player that I picked up on sale. My sync drop-outs went from one every 10 minutes to one per 1.5 movies (so far that's all I've watched). Problem solved! So for anyone having issues using a old PS3: it's definitely sub-optimal for 3D. Replacing it makes a world of difference. I can now unequivocally say that this projector is the best value out there. Yippee!


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmermccurdy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2910#post_23033198
> 
> 
> A good ways upthread I talked about an issue I was having with my glasses losing sync on my second replacement projector. Did a little more testing, and I'm now finally pretty tickled about this PJ. On a hunch I replaced my second-generation PS3 with a new dedicated blu-ray player that I picked up on sale. My sync drop-outs went from one every 10 minutes to one per 1.5 movies (so far that's all I've watched). Problem solved! So for anyone having issues using a old PS3: it's definitely sub-optimal for 3D. Replacing it makes a world of difference. I can now unequivocally say that this projector is the best value out there. Yippee!




Glad to hear that you solved your issue, I also have a old PS3 40GB and trying to find out what needs to changed on it to be able to see the 3D, it has the latest upgrade, hope that do not have to buy a new 3D player..


----------



## elmermccurdy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2910#post_23033314
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that you solved your issue, I also have a old PS3 40GB and trying to find out what needs to changed on it to be able to see the 3D, it has the latest upgrade, hope that do not have to buy a new 3D player..



Here's all you need to do to enable 3D if it isn't enabled already: http://www.gamersworldbd.com/2010/11/how-to-enable-3d-display-on-your-ps3.html 


I'll be interested to hear whether you have the same frequent flickers and sync dropouts I had. I think we have the same model PS3.


----------



## tk4387

I have been watching this thread for some time now and finally decided to order one of these projectors as well. I just purchased my first home and have a basement that I plan to set up a home theater in but I am really inexperienced with all this. What is the best type of screen to buy for this projector? Light in the basement won't be an issue and I want it took look as good as possible for 3D playback. I know that screens can be really expensive and I'm trying to cut costs in any way I can as well.. is there a DIY option that would work with this projector? I looked at the DIY forum a bit but it's confusing as to which type goes with which type of projector.. Thanks in advance for any help! I hope to one day be as experienced as everyone is here!


EDIT: I should add that I also am planning on at least 120 inches, but I certainly have the space to go bigger if this projector can handle a bigger image in 3D and it still look good. Would a 150inch screen still look great in 3D?


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tk4387*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2910#post_23033676
> 
> 
> I have been watching this thread for some time now and finally decided to order one of these projectors as well. I just purchased my first home and have a basement that I plan to set up a home theater in but I am really inexperienced with all this. What is the best type of screen to buy for this projector? Light in the basement won't be an issue and I want it took look as good as possible for 3D playback. I know that screens can be really expensive and I'm trying to cut costs in any way I can as well.. is there a DIY option that would work with this projector? I looked at the DIY forum a bit but it's confusing as to which type goes with which type of projector.. Thanks in advance for any help! I hope to one day be as experienced as everyone is here!
> 
> 
> EDIT: I should add that I also am planning on at least 120 inches, but I certainly have the space to go bigger if this projector can handle a bigger image in 3D and it still look good. Would a 150inch screen still look great in 3D?



with 3d I have found that bigger is better assuming the projector can handle the larger screen and not loose to much brightness and so forth


----------



## hungary




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nimoy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2910#post_23032125
> 
> 
> Also since I've started to use smart eco I've noticed an improvement in black levels, to the point where I'd say they now come very close to the Acer H9500BD.



This is so great to hear from your finding out about the black level vs 9500BD..

Can you review out your point of view about the 3D depth, and experience between these 2 guys?


----------



## Willie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2910#post_23032150
> 
> 
> My screen is a bout 7-8 inches from ceiling so I need a mount that is very flush to ceiling.
> 
> 
> What's the drop from ceiling to center of lens for this Peerless mount?



Exactly 6" ceiling to lens center point when mounted with out the pipe.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tk4387*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2910#post_23033676
> 
> 
> I have been watching this thread for some time now and finally decided to order one of these projectors as well. I just purchased my first home and have a basement that I plan to set up a home theater in but I am really inexperienced with all this. What is the best type of screen to buy for this projector? Light in the basement won't be an issue and I want it took look as good as possible for 3D playback. I know that screens can be really expensive and I'm trying to cut costs in any way I can as well.. is there a DIY option that would work with this projector? I looked at the DIY forum a bit but it's confusing as to which type goes with which type of projector.. Thanks in advance for any help! I hope to one day be as experienced as everyone is here!
> 
> 
> EDIT: I should add that I also am planning on at least 120 inches, but I certainly have the space to go bigger if this projector can handle a bigger image in 3D and it still look good. Would a 150inch screen still look great in 3D?



If you are looking for screen material I suggest this Ebay source. This material is great and works with 3D with no problem. I bought this material and I am more than pleased. The seller has it in many sizes. I would also be careful about using some of the other stuff being sold since it is not real screen material. I would think that 150 inch would only work in a totally darkened room. Be sure to use the projector calculator and I would suggest using Black velvet tape and Black velvet around the front of the screen for masking.


I am posting a link for the 120 inch screen but it is available in many sizes. I know they also have 140 inch screen material available. I would also suggest the white mat 1.0 material to avoid hot spotting. The seller also has 100% positive feedback for good reason. I am also sure that there might be better screens available but not in this price range. Screens can often cost twice the cost of the projector.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/120-PROFESSIONAL-BLU-RAY-QUALITY-1080P-MOVIE-PROJECTOR-PROJECTION-SCREEN-FABRIC-/300748888548?pt=US_Projection_Screens_Material&hash=item460607d9e4


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2910#post_23032717
> 
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TXNS6G/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> The reviews were great so I jumped.
> 
> 
> Seriously considered the Mustang too.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mustang-Profile-Projector-Mount-MV-PROJSP-FLAT-B/dp/B000F5NFTS/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1362271598&sr=1-1&keywords=mustang+ceiling+mount
> 
> 
> Peerless seemed more of a no brainer based on reviews, even if it costs twice as much. I also wanted to get a mount that looked good aesthetically and kept the projector as close to the ceiling as possible. It's going in my living room as my main display and didn't want it to be an eyesore. Wife is already giving me flak lol.



I bought the Mustang mount which works great with this projector. It includes all the bolts and parts you need. I am also sure that the Pearless might be a little better but I wonder if it worth more than twice the price.


----------



## Noalkain

Hi,


eastporters.com told me this about the W1070 :


No we do not, as they are terrible projectors as far as black levels, colour accuracy, as well as having very large rainbow effects. That’s why, while choosing to Carry the respectable W7000, we do not carry the W1070. I would consider looking at something a little more expensive but much better, like the Panasonic AR100, or the Epson 8350 (the 8350 we only sell with screens).


I found it weird because I haven't seen any review saying this about the W1070...


Any input on actual owners ?


Thanks !


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Noalkain*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2920_40#post_23034144
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> eastporters.com told me this about the W1070 :
> 
> 
> No we do not, as they are terrible projectors as far as black levels, colour accuracy, as well as having very large rainbow effects. That’s why, while choosing to Carry the respectable W7000, we do not carry the W1070. I would consider looking at something a little more expensive but much better, like the Panasonic AR100, or the Epson 8350 (the 8350 we only sell with screens).
> 
> 
> I found it weird because I haven't seen any review saying this about the W1070...
> 
> 
> Any input on actual owners ?
> 
> 
> Thanks !


That's funny and not true. The W1070 is a very good projector.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2910#post_23034153
> 
> 
> That's funny and not true. The W1070 is a very good projector.



More false information from sellers than know nothing about projectors. I see false information being given all the time. Buyer beware, knowledge helps. That is the reason why this forum is important.


The blacks on both the 7000 and 1070 should be similar. They will not be what you get with a $3,000 JVC LCOS projector but the blacks will be as good or better than what you will see in nearly any movie theater.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2910#post_23034096
> 
> 
> If you are looking for screen material I suggest this Ebay source. This material is great and works with 3D with no problem. I bought this material and I am more than pleased. The seller has it in many sizes. I would also be careful about using some of the other stuff being sold since it is not real screen material. I would think that 150 inch would only work in a totally darkened room. Be sure to use the projector calculator and I would suggest using Black velvet tape and Black velvet around the front of the screen for masking.
> 
> 
> I am posting a link for the 120 inch screen but it is available in many sizes. I know they also have 140 inch screen material available. I would also suggest the white mat 1.0 material to avoid hot spotting. The seller also has 100% positive feedback for good reason. I am also sure that there might be better screens available but not in this price range. Screens can often cost twice the cost of the projector.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120-PROFESSIONAL-BLU-RAY-QUALITY-1080P-MOVIE-PROJECTOR-PROJECTION-SCREEN-FABRIC-/300748888548?pt=US_Projection_Screens_Material&hash=item460607d9e4






This look interesting. Can you share details on the frame building? Was it easy/cheap to do? Feel free to PM me if you prefer. Thanks


----------



## Nitten

Hello I am first timer here, but I would like to ask you, If some of you have the same problem as me. When I play tv shows on this projector ( like Arrow or Walking Dead) the image judders every few minutes and it doesnt matter if its a fast action scene or a conversation scene, it happens during the whole episode. I tried different releaeses but still the same. When I play mkv format from bluray movie, everything is fine and no problem, but tv series judder. Before I bought thi projector I had a Panasonic plasma TV and I didnt notice this problem. I am still using the same media player (VLC), so dont know where might be the problem. Do you have any idea? Thanks for any help


----------



## minimee

great thread !


couldn't figure out which ND filter is best for the projectorX2 or X4 for *1.0 gain screen / white wall*

can someone shed some light on this matter?

which diameter do i need, i saw someone wrote *67mm. is that correct?*


the problem is that on 3D no filter is needed only for 2D pic.

so when watching 3D you need to remove the filter









but still the 2D pic is required a filter. *the pic is too bright and distorted even on Eco mode & 2.2-2.6 Gamma*


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmermccurdy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2910#post_23033595
> 
> 
> Here's all you need to do to enable 3D if it isn't enabled already: http://www.gamersworldbd.com/2010/11/how-to-enable-3d-display-on-your-ps3.html
> 
> 
> I'll be interested to hear whether you have the same frequent flickers and sync dropouts I had. I think we have the same model PS3.




Thanks for the info.


----------



## minimee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nitten*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2940#post_23034361
> 
> 
> Hello I am first timer here, but I would like to ask you, If some of you have the same problem as me. When I play tv shows on this projector ( like Arrow or Walking Dead) the image judders every few minutes and it doesnt matter if its a fast action scene or a conversation scene, it happens during the whole episode. I tried different releaeses but still the same. When I play mkv format from bluray movie, everything is fine and no problem, but tv series judder. Before I bought thi projector I had a Panasonic plasma TV and I didnt notice this problem. I am still using the same media player (VLC), so dont know where might be the problem. Do you have any idea? Thanks for any help



i understand you are using HTPC. try to set the resolution of the HTPC to the same as the video. i set it to 1080i because of the 3D (SBS works only on1080i ).

i would check if Deinterlace is *on* by default on the VLC, set it off. right click-> Video->deinterlace->off

also i would disable the overscan (3d Tab on the menu) and try to cancel the Brilliant Color.

try different player such as pot player


----------



## elmermccurdy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Noalkain*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2910#post_23034144
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> eastporters.com told me this about the W1070 :
> 
> 
> No we do not, as they are terrible projectors as far as black levels, colour accuracy, as well as having very large rainbow effects. That’s why, while choosing to Carry the respectable W7000, we do not carry the W1070. I would consider looking at something a little more expensive but much better, like the Panasonic AR100, or the Epson 8350 (the 8350 we only sell with screens).
> 
> 
> I found it weird because I haven't seen any review saying this about the W1070...
> 
> 
> Any input on actual owners ?
> 
> 
> Thanks !



Yeah, they're giving you a line of utter nonsense. The picture on this projector is stunning, the colors are dead accurate, and the RBE is much less than other single-chip DLP projectors I've seen. I'm not sure where the talk of mediocre black levels comes from even in this thread -- in real use with moving images, the blacks look black. Ignore whoever told you this, and go for a w1070!


----------



## mishari84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Noalkain*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2910#post_23034144
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> eastporters.com told me this about the W1070 :
> 
> 
> No we do not, as they are terrible projectors as far as black levels, colour accuracy, as well as having very large rainbow effects. That’s why, while choosing to Carry the respectable W7000, we do not carry the W1070. I would consider looking at something a little more expensive but much better, like the Panasonic AR100, or the Epson 8350 (the 8350 we only sell with screens).
> 
> 
> I found it weird because I haven't seen any review saying this about the W1070...
> 
> 
> Any input on actual owners ?
> 
> 
> Thanks !



I think it is something about profit margin. Every seller on interent sells W7000, which does not worth its price from the short time I had it. I think W1070 has a better picture and value. I am watching soccer in HD, it is almost like being there in the stadium, skin tones and colors are very impressive.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2910#post_23034163
> 
> 
> More false information from sellers than know nothing about projectors. I see false information being given all the time. Buyer beware, knowledge helps. That is the reason why this forum is important.
> 
> 
> The blacks on both the 7000 and 1070 should be similar. They will not be what you get with a $3,000 JVC LCOS projector but the blacks will be as good or better than what you will see in nearly any movie theater.



I think it all depends on your frame of reference. Compared to my RS45, yeah I would say the black level on my 7000 is not great and clearly lacking. There is a significant difference between the two, but without that frame of reference I am sure most would find the black level OK on these BenQ units.


As far as color goes, my 7000 looks a bit off and definitely needs a calibration which I am going to do here at some point since I have the gear. It is certainly not "horrible" though by any means.


RBE............I literally have not seen one rainbow yet in the ~100 hours of use on my 7000. I know this will vary depending on the individual, but this has been a complete and total non issue for me.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2940#post_23034251
> 
> 
> This look interesting. Can you share details on the frame building? Was it easy/cheap to do? Feel free to PM me if you prefer. Thanks



Frame building is easy. Directions are included with the material. You can pick up the material at your local lumber yard or Home Depot. I would following the suggestion of using soft wood so the staples can go into the frame you build.

I also used black velvet fabric from a local fabric store. If you need more info. check out the DIY screen forum.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2940#post_23034971
> 
> 
> Frame building is easy. Directions are included with the material. You can pick up the material at your local lumber yard or Home Depot. I would following the suggestion of using soft wood so the staples can go into the frame you build.
> 
> I also used black velvet fabric from a local fabric store. If you need more info. check out the DIY screen forum.





Thanks, I have built a few screens so I am familiar with DIY. I am curious if the fabric need stretching, and if it's thin enough to fit in the screen tight grooves.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2940#post_23034753
> 
> 
> I think it all depends on your frame of reference. Compared to my RS45, yeah I would say the black level on my 7000 is not great and clearly lacking. There is a significant difference between the two, but without that frame of reference I am sure most would find the black level OK on these BenQ units.
> 
> 
> As far as color goes, my 7000 looks a bit off and definitely needs a calibration which I am going to do here at some point since I have the gear. It is certainly not "horrible" though by any means.
> 
> 
> RBE............I literally have not seen one rainbow yet in the ~100 hours of use on my 7000. I know this will vary depending on the individual, but this has been a complete and total non issue for me.



I agree it does depend on your frame of reference. I agree that there are always trade offs. I love my JVC for dark movies and for the blacks. The 1070 is great for 3d and most other viewing. I think that most buyers would be extremely happy with the 1070.


----------



## zapper

Are you guys experiencing that every time that you start the PJ that the screen or monitor is out of focus????? read in another post about another Pj that if we wait 5 minutes or so then correct the focus and next time that you start her up no focus issue?????


----------



## dzenc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2940#post_23035050
> 
> 
> Are you guys experiencing that every time that you start the PJ that the screen or monitor is out of focus????? read in another post about another Pj that if we wait 5 minutes or so then correct the focus and next time that you start her up no focus issue?????



Nope. Are you using the lens cap? I do notice that taking the lens cap on/off will disturb the focus.


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Noalkain*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2910#post_23034144
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> eastporters.com told me this about the W1070 :
> 
> 
> No we do not, as they are terrible projectors as far as black levels, colour accuracy, as well as having very large rainbow effects. That’s why, while choosing to Carry the respectable W7000, we do not carry the W1070. I would consider looking at something a little more expensive but much better, like the Panasonic AR100, or the Epson 8350 (the 8350 we only sell with screens).
> 
> 
> I found it weird because I haven't seen any review saying this about the W1070...
> 
> 
> Any input on actual owners ?
> 
> 
> Thanks !



Hmmm . . . I am really disgusted by the comments you were offered by Eastporters. I've said this before here, but i like the overall image quality of this W1070 over my much more costly Epson 5010. Their comments about "large rainbow effect" . . . and "terrivle black levels and colour accuracy", etc. is a complete lie (in my opinion).


Please look at the following Epson.ca link, http://www.epson.ca/cgi-bin/ceStore/jsp/Product.do?sku=V11H501020-F&BV_UseBVCookie=yes . It's a link to the Epson Canada page for the current Epson 3020. Scroll down to just below the pic of the projector and read the "Notice to Customers". Here you will learn something about how Eastporters appears to do business . . . this warning appears on ALL of the Epson projector pages.


If Epson Canada has taken it upon themselves to have to "warn" customers about buying Epson gray or black market from Eastporters - potentially leaving the purchaser with NO WARRANTY . . . then I would hardly consider ANYTHING Eastporters has to say about the quality OF ANY PROJECTOR. It's clear that they are representing stuff they get through questionable channels. My first guess is that they are slagging the W1070 since a) there is likely no real profit margin in such a low-cost projector . . . and b) they haven't been able to source it cheaply enough for them to want to sell it. It's easy for someone who doesn't have motivation to sell something to say bad things about it.


I consider their advice to you completely dishonest . . . especially since the unit looks amazing - even when comparing it to projectors costing much more. I suggest that they recommend you buy the the projectors they recommend to you because it's advice that benefits them . . . and not you, the consumer.


Lastly . . . I see that if you buy the Epson 8350 you HAVE TO BUY A SCREEN FROM THEM!!!??? I've seen them do this with other units too, where they say you have to buy the screen with the projector since the projector model is in "limited supply" . . . yeah, right . . . I've been out to their brick-and-mortar store - and it seems that screens is their primary business - although they sell both.


I love the W1070. It burns me to see those who should know better give biased advice . . . yes, asking you to spend more to get a higher priced projector seems biased to me . . . there are good entry level units on the market that fill a need. It's up to you, NOT A DEALER, to tell you that you should "consider spending more".


If Epson has to warn people about buying their product through Eastporters, I'd definitely want to check with any manufacturer first before buying a projector from Eastports. It all seems a bit too risky to me.


Hope this helps.


Ian


----------



## JackB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzenc*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2940#post_23035077
> 
> 
> Nope. Are you using the lens cap? I do notice that taking the lens cap on/off will disturb the focus.



LOL!


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzenc*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2940#post_23035077
> 
> 
> Nope. Are you using the lens cap? I do notice that taking the lens cap on/off will disturb the focus.




Yes using the lens cap protecting the lens from dust, oh well come on dust but isn't the focus wheel below the lens thus not touching the lens cap???????


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzenc*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2940#post_23035077
> 
> 
> Nope. Are you using the lens cap? I do notice that taking the lens cap on/off will disturb the focus.



That is a big problem with the W1070. It's impossible (for me anyway) to take off the lens cap and replace it without changing the focus - even if only slightly.


I found a solution that is working perfectly for me. Instead of using the lens cap, I cut a a round "cap" from a cardboard cereal box (using a small can as a template) to make a cover for the entire lens housing area. I used a bit of tape to make a "tab" to be able to easily pull this cap from the recess it's "sitting" in. Works great! This way to lens barrel isn't touched ever - so the focus won't change on me.


Another benefit . . . this is better protection from dust since, even with the provided lens cap in place, there is open air around the lens. The "cardboard" cap I made not only protects the lens - but should keep dust from entering the projector from around the lens barrel.


Ian


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2940#post_23035174
> 
> 
> That is a big problem with the W1070. It's impossible (for me anyway) to take off the lens cap and replace it without changing the focus - even if only slightly.
> 
> 
> I found a solution that is working perfectly for me. Instead of using the lens cap, I cut a a round "cap" from a cardboard cereal box (using a small can as a template) to make a cover for the entire lens housing area. I used a bit of tape to make a "tab" to be able to easily pull this cap from the recess it's "sitting" in. Works great! This way to lens barrel isn't touched ever - so the focus won't change on me.
> 
> 
> Another benefit . . . this is better protection from dust since, even with the provided lens cap in place, there is open air around the lens. The "cardboard" cap I made not only protects the lens - but should keep dust from entering the projector from around the lens barrel.
> 
> 
> Ian



Just leave the lens cap off as most other users do. You will not have any problem. I have owned projectors for many years and have never left the lens caps on when I finally place the units.


----------



## TropMonk

Some locations have more dust than others and it would be nice to be able to have a lens cap that doesn't change the focus when used. However with the price and performance of this projector I think a little DIY fix is just fine, haha!


----------



## Sheridan1952

Dust on the lens is the least of your concerns. Dust that is on the outside of the lens is outside the plane of focus and does not appear in the image. It is the dust that collects INSIDE the projector on the INTERNAL optics that is the problem.


Keeping the outside of the projector should be your "focus", as there are multiple fans in these units that pull air (and dust) through any crack, crevice, seam, even the openings at the inputs. I had a projector on my bench once that had not seen ANY maintenance in 2 years and it lived in a very dusty environment. The build-up of dust was so bad that the case seams and the unused inputs were completely covered. Needless to say, the inside was a disaster!


So...don't worry about the the front of the lens, keep the rest clean with regular dusting/vacuuming. You can use canned air as long as you don't drive it into projector.


----------



## TropMonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sheridan1952*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2940#post_23035942
> 
> 
> You can use canned air as long as you don't drive it into projector.



Yeah, I always suggest using a vacuum so there is no chance of blowing dust into a bad area.


----------



## Sheridan1952

Yeah, I've seen projectors where someone removed the lamp and blasted the inside with canned air. What did that do? It blasted the dust right into the imaging chamber and made the problem a whole lot worse. This was on DLPs, btw.


----------



## zapper

Ok, going nuts here the other day was playing my PS3 directly to my PJ and no problem watching 3D movies yesterday hooked up my old receiver and using the optical only and the PS3 directly to the PJ, now the PJ states that not getting 3D signal,or that not using 3D player, so looked at the PJ and the 3D is not on have tried to follow the manual by going to 3D button on the remote and have tried everything and cannot set it to 3D mode. What am I doing wrong??? any help would be appreciated..



Reason that using a non 3D receiver, have the Onkyo 515 and it would not accept any videos at all, so sending it back, that is the biggest issue with the 515..


Have read the manual page 38 over and over and it states " to view 3D video correctly, make sure Auto is selected in the Display > 3D > 3D Mode menu " but my Auto is blanked out? Must be reading the manual in Chinese. LOL


Also read the other paragraphs on page 38 and unable to get the 3D to display ON the on position.


Am I wasting my time with this PJ??


----------



## Nimoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hungary*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2910#post_23033815
> 
> 
> This is so great to hear from your finding out about the black level vs 9500BD..
> 
> Can you review out your point of view about the 3D depth, and experience between these 2 guys?



3D depth is pretty much the same with these two units. The BenQ is brighter and has far more control options in 3D however. The BenQ lacks frame interpolation but handles 24 frame motion beautifully and the triple flash seems to present a more stable 3D image overall.


The only advantage I see the Acer having is in the area of placement flexibility really... If you can live with the BenQ's placement inflexibility then I'd wholeheartedly recommend it over the Acer.


----------



## elscoobydude

i am in a bit of a dilemma i believe. i have the perfect wall (180"+) that stands 15' tall, however my ceiling fan and a/c conductor are all right at the 9' - 12' mark - which is precisely the sweet spot for this PJ. i have a beam at the back of my living room at the 19'6" mark, but that is too far of a throw distance. the closest i can get it will be at about the 14' mark. this should be fine for me, but for my guests that will be sitting at the 8' - 12' mark (adjacent couches and chairs), will this be a huge eye sore for them to watch?


after spending that last 4 hours on this thread, i'm certain this is the PJ to be had in my price range. however, given the circumstances of my living room layout, i'm wondering if the W1080ST would be the better PJ for viewing of my guests.


most of my friends are used to the 4:3 buffalo wild wings PJs, and not much of a videophile. will my guests be thoroughly unimpressed with the W1070 at a 14' throw, sitting in the 8' - 12' viewing area?


----------



## man4mopar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hungary*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2910#post_23033815
> 
> 
> This is so great to hear from your finding out about the black level vs 9500BD..
> 
> Can you review out your point of view about the 3D depth, and experience between these 2 guys?



I have a Acer H9500 and now the W1070 as well. My first impression though not back to back is the W1070 is out of the box far better calibrated, least in my set up. The W1070 is leagues brighter so at the 100" screen I run I use a adjustable ND filter to tone it down.


3D depth they are the same and really the display can't change that it just turns certain pixels commanded colors. Playing in the game console or sometimes PC settings you can change the display size to smaller and it will change the signal to widen the left and right images making more depth. But all that left alone I find them both the same, nothing jumped out at me of one doing something better. Accept that the W1070 is brighter which is a big plus especially if going over 100" in diagnal screen sizes.


Black levels I still feel the H9500 got darker but I feel the W1070 has more detail in the darkness. If I turn the Acer's iris on high the contrast is high but I get pumping that I notice bad, usually leave it on low and does well. That said I am feeling I preffer the color's and detail in dark scenes on the W1070. Using a ND filter I can get the black's dark enough on the W1070 and my eye's feel better too, the W1070 is bright on my 100" screen with out the ND filter.


Almost forgot but I don't use it, the H9500BD can do 2D to 3D and the W1070 does not. 2D to 3D is not my thing so not missed on the W1070.


Owning them both I would pick the W1070 over the H9500BD but both are good at what they do.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Does anyone here who has a plasma also, think that their DLP W1070 surpasses the plasma in terms of image quality, not size?


----------



## swirl54

can you post a link to the nd filter you are using?


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2940#post_23036914
> 
> 
> Does anyone here who has a plasma also, think that their DLP W1070 surpasses the plasma in terms of image quality, not size?




By your question you must have a plasma, if so what is your opinion. Have a plasma and the 1070 but haven't been able to compare them yet since my receiver is not working right and its on its way back to the store would take a guess that the plasma.


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2940#post_23036914
> 
> 
> Does anyone here who has a plasma also, think that their DLP W1070 surpasses the plasma in terms of image quality, not size?



I've got a 64" Samsung 3D plasma that I love . . . but I love the BenQ more. To me the plasma has the edge in terms of pic quality, only in that black level far exceeds any digital projector I've ever seen.


On the other hand . . . the image detail and natural looking colour that I I see on the W1070 seems ridiculously rich - especially when the image is pushed to 120" on my screen. The impact that the big bright image of the W1070 certainly impresses more than the plasma - creating the illusion that it's "better" and certainly more fun to watch. But, when watching news, and other regular television programming the plasma is my go-to device. Yet, for something like a great Blu-ray movie . . . the projector is the only way to fly! The W1070 is sharp enough (with good enough black level performance) to really enjoy an image that really "pops" with the BenQ.


I can't wait to get me some 3D glasses for the W1070 . . . nothing about the 3D plasma is as impressive as the BIG screen treatment for 3D. When I think about it, both a good plasma for casual viewing and the W1070 for event viewing make equally nice displays.


Is anyone here chomping at the bit for 4K projectors? I know when 4K Blu-ray players and projectors get to a decent price point, I'll probably jump in . . . but man, who could want much better than this for a home theatre set-up - at such a low price? I go to the movies a fair bit, and the digital projection in theatres currently is great . . . but it doesn't look any better than my 1080p BenQ. I think that when homes can support 50' plus screens then we will all want something better. But man, just when you start to love a new toy it's painful to hear about what's just around the corner.


Ian


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2910#post_23034141
> 
> 
> I bought the Mustang mount which works great with this projector. It includes all the bolts and parts you need. I am also sure that the Pearless might be a little better but I wonder if it worth more than twice the price.



The mustang looked good too and I thought long on it. Came down to a couple things.


The mustang, says it's low profile but it mounts the PJ about 6 or 7" from the ceiling. Not really low profile to me. The peerless is about 4".


I really liked the way the peerless has the gear adjustment system. The reviews said it was very simple to position perfectly and that it wouldn't come loose. Not that you can't position. The PJ perfectly with the mustang but there were some reviews that said it was hard to setup and that it came loose. Didn't see any of that for the peerless.


The mustang looks a little cheaper. Its all metal. Not like it's plastic or anything but still looks cheaper compared to the peerless. I wanted something as nice looking as possible since this is going to be in the living for all to easily see.


May not be worth twice as much, though it does hold almost twice the weight, but its my first PJ and obviously first mount so it was worth it to get the mount for dummies mount if you will lol.


Sure the mustang is great too in its own right.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2970#post_23037044
> 
> 
> 
> Sure the mustang is great too in its own right.



For me I plan to make an adjustment plate for the mustang mount so I can slide it left and right for greater adjustment and because where I need to install the mount sits between the joist ~_~ lol so yeah thus the adjustment bracket was made which stretches from beam to beam and the mount then well mounts to it lol.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2940#post_23036914
> 
> 
> Does anyone here who has a plasma also, think that their DLP W1070 surpasses the plasma in terms of image quality, not size?



I have a Panasonic plasma but I won't get my w1070 until tomorrow or Tuesday. I may not set it up until next weekend. When I do get it setup I'll be able to compare.


I hope it compares very favorably. I'd like to think I didn't do this for nothing lol. I know it won't compete in black level. I just hope that the color accuracy and the 110" screen versus 58" will make all the difference lol.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

I know that keystone affects the image quality, but does using lens shift affect pq negatively as well? And I mean any negatives. Resolution, trapezoid, focus, anything.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Good replys. I havnt yet received my W1070 yet, will probably arrive in one or two days. I'll be able to compare it after a quick calibration to my Samsung plasma. Although the plasma is now downstairs for TV viewing, I know precisely how well the plasma did with colors, but until my projector arrives I can't know yet.


----------



## Tyrone Burton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2900_100#post_23037118
> 
> 
> I know that keystone affects the image quality, but does using lens shift affect pq negatively as well? And I mean any negatives. Resolution, trapezoid, focus, anything.


I believe lens shift does affect quality a little, seeing as a projector is sharpest at it's centre, as one of the guys in another thread here said.


I think keystoning definitely affects image quality in a bad way.


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2970#post_23037154
> 
> 
> I believe lens shift does affect quality a little, seeing as a projector is sharpest at it's centre, as one of the guys in another thread here said.
> 
> 
> I think keystoning definitely affects image quality in a bad way.



I have a slight "flaring" issue that affects only the left side of the screen . . . it's so minor that when watching a movie, etc. it's not detectable.


I was hoping that playing around with the lens shifting would help alleviate the flaring problem . . . but when viewing the test pattern (white grid) it doesn't seem to make the image on my unit any better regardless of how much or little shifting is applied. I couldn't see any difference in the sharpness either. On my Epson I can see that lens shift affects the pic quality . . . but I can't say it changes up the quality of the image on this unit.


Ian


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2970#post_23037148
> 
> 
> Good replys. I havnt yet received my W1070 yet, will probably arrive in one or two days. I'll be able to compare it after a quick calibration to my Samsung plasma. Although the plasma is now downstairs for TV viewing, I know precisely how well the plasma did with colors, but until my projector arrives I can't know yet.



I hope you enjoy your projector as much as I am enjoying mine. Let us know what you think of it, once you've had a chance to check it out. By-the-way, I'm heading to a conference in the UK (London) on Tues. Are there any great A/V stores that you are familiar with in London? Here in Canada and the US, it's hard to find many stores that have projectors where you can directly compare them.


What do you use to calibrate? I was at a Best Buy yesterday and almost picked up the Disney WOW calibration disc, but thought I'd look to see what others are using or like better before choosing one.


Congrats on your W1070 purchase. Did you order any 3D glasses? I should take the time to get a couple of pairs for mine at some point soon.


Ian


----------



## Tyrone Burton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2900_100#post_23037201
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy your projector as much as I am enjoying mine. Let us know what you think of it, once you've had a chance to check it out. By-the-way, I'm heading to a conference in the UK (London) on Tues. Are there any great A/V stores that you are familiar with in London? Here in Canada and the US, it's hard to find many stores that have projectors where you can directly compare them.
> 
> 
> What do you use to calibrate? I was at a Best Buy yesterday and almost picked up the Disney WOW calibration disc, but thought I'd look to see what others are using or like better before choosing one.
> 
> 
> Congrats on your W1070 purchase. Did you order any 3D glasses? I should take the time to get a couple of pairs for mine at some point soon.
> 
> 
> Ian


I live in the UK but not in London (unfortunately







) I'm like you, there are not many AV stores around where I am, probably only two.


I use a calibration disc called DVE HD Basics, it's a great disc with quite a few patterns, but if your new to it I'd recommend Spears & Munsill as it has written instructions for each pattern.


For now I don't intend to get any 3D glasses as I need to buy an AV Receiver and the screen. I find those more important, and I don't have many 3D content anyway. I think first to give my projector a test, I'll try a few video game demos. I knew what they looked like on my plasma you see. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## ERuiz

Are there any calibrators here that live in the Richmond Virginia Metro area?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kevo82

How do you play 3D SBS MKV movies with your W1070?


I use XBMC but has some issues. I see crosstalk on two thin stripes at the left and right edges.


The problem could be the player (XBMC on Mac Mini), or the MKVs?


----------



## johnydub

Just a heads up for fellow canadians. Just purchased this projector from FS.ca, paid approx $970 taxes in.


I pricematched the advertised price (949.99) on canada computers, including there $80 instant rebate for online ordering. Pretty good deal for this PJ right now.


I'll put up a review when it arrives.


----------



## TropMonk

@kevo82 ; Trying to get a HTPC setup to produce 3D content is possible, but anytime you have extremely picky content such as 3D I've had problems with HTPC's. For that reason I always setup a stand-alone player for content like 3D bluray's.


If you're going to try and get a HTPC to work right with 3D there are many things that have to be PERFECT. The systems's output resolution needs to be set correctly (SBS on the w1070 requires 1080i from what I've read), the MKV or file you're playing has to be encoded properly (something you don't know for sure all the time if you download it from the net). The video player and codec have to support what you're trying to do. And obviously all the hardware (down to the cables) have to be up to the task at hand to.


----------



## kevo82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TropMonk*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2970#post_23038574
> 
> 
> @kevo82 ; Trying to get a HTPC setup to produce 3D content is possible, but anytime you have extremely picky content such as 3D I've had problems with HTPC's. For that reason I always setup a stand-alone player for content like 3D bluray's.



Thank you for the answer. So, for 3D content, I should forget about the Mkvs that I downloaded, because they can't be compared with the original 3D blu rays...


I thought it was a problem from the player and not a problem with the mkv itself.


On my Panasonic plasma it plays with crosstalk and ghosts, but if I look just the center of the screen and not the edges, the movie it's watchable.


I was thinking that this it's much more easy to do on a 100" screen if I'll use a projector, and the quality would be acceptable.


When I'll get the W1070, all my 2D content will be played with XBMC from my Mac Mini HTPC, but for 2D there are no problems.


For 3D, I'll have to get 3D blu ray and play with my PS3 then.


Thanks.



I am still waiting for the price to drop, and see some better reviews of Benq W1070, but of Acer H6510 also!


----------



## Singh007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2970#post_23037109
> 
> 
> I have a Panasonic plasma but I won't get my w1070 until tomorrow or Tuesday. I may not set it up until next weekend. When I do get it setup I'll be able to compare.
> 
> 
> I hope it compares very favorably. I'd like to think I didn't do this for nothing lol. I know it won't compete in black level. I just hope that the color accuracy and the 110" screen versus 58" will make all the difference lol.



I also sold my 60" Panasonic 3D Plasma to get the w1070. This PJ is excellent, and i tried the viewsonic pro8200, mits hc4000, and this one. I would say the w1070 is the closest to the plasma. Don't expect it to match the plasma in terms of image quality. My plasma looked amazing, but the w1070 is also very nice. Not as good as the plasma of course, but of the 3 PJs i had, its the closest. But, once you go to 110" you will find it hard to watch a movie on a 60" plasma, no matter how high quality the image is.


----------



## TropMonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevo82*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2970#post_23038750
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a problem from the player and not a problem with the mkv itself.



Possibly... If you get a MKV and your whole system setup just right and know it works then you can test other files. However in my experience trying to get downloaded highly specific types of content working on HTPC's is a total PITA and typically just not worth the hassle. By the time I've spent hours and hours getting things to work I typically feel like it would have been best to just go with the standard Purchase route, when it comes to 3D stuff anyhow.


----------



## albero67




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TropMonk*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2970#post_23038877
> 
> 
> Possibly... If you get a MKV and your whole system setup just right and know it works then you can test other files. However in my experience trying to get downloaded highly specific types of content working on HTPC's is a total PITA and typically just not worth the hassle. By the time I've spent hours and hours getting things to work I typically feel like it would have been best to just go with the standard Purchase route, when it comes to 3D stuff anyhow.



Get the KDLinks HD700 on Amazon. Plays all 3D (and 2D) files you can possibly think off on the BenQ W1070. It solved all the problems I had trying to figure out how to play 3D MKV or ISO files via Xbox of HTPC. And you get the most amazing customers service I have ever seen for free with it.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmermccurdy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2910#post_23033595
> 
> 
> Here's all you need to do to enable 3D if it isn't enabled already: http://www.gamersworldbd.com/2010/11/how-to-enable-3d-display-on-your-ps3.html
> 
> 
> I'll be interested to hear whether you have the same frequent flickers and sync dropouts I had. I think we have the same model PS3.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2940#post_23034412
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info.




Tried it no help, I even called BenQ no help either, stuck between a hard place and a rock.

Isn't that the s---s


----------



## gknight454

I read here alot about problems with sbs 3d with htpc, but is that true 3d or jist a basic mkv? And say I have an external hdd with 3d .mkv hokked up to my blu ray player will the w1070 play? Does it have option for sbs?


----------



## TropMonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *albero67*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2970#post_23039019
> 
> 
> Get the KDLinks HD700 on Amazon. Plays all 3D (and 2D) files you can possibly think off on the BenQ W1070. It solved all the problems I had trying to figure out how to play 3D MKV or ISO files via Xbox of HTPC. And you get the most amazing customers service I have ever seen for free with it.



Hmm, looks like a sweet streaming box! I think I may have to give this a try for $140.


----------



## dzenc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *albero67*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2970#post_23039019
> 
> 
> Get the KDLinks HD700 on Amazon. Plays all 3D (and 2D) files you can possibly think off on the BenQ W1070. It solved all the problems I had trying to figure out how to play 3D MKV or ISO files via Xbox of HTPC. And you get the most amazing customers service I have ever seen for free with it.



Thanks. I've been looking for something to play 3D blu-ray ISOs, since XBMC can't play them. Looks like this is supposed to handle MVC format, so I will give it a try...


----------



## TropMonk

Just confirmed with Visual Apex that they should be getting more Benq w1070's in on March 6th. I'll be ordering the full 120" tensioned setup I think.


----------



## repero

Hi, im having some troubles playing 3D content.

I have a strong gaming pc (i7, hd6970, 16gb ram).

i tried all kind of differnet tutorials but could get anything to work and i cant find what am i doing wrong.

im using the new version fo the true depth 3d glasses.

im using streoscopic player.

Playing a half SBS 1080P Video (IMAX.Dinosaurs.Alive.2007.3D.Half-SBS.1080p.Bluray.x264)

My desktop is set to 1080i/30HZ (my drivers wont let me force 50/60 hz) and i get the option to play SBS 3D on my Benq.


the problem is i get this picture:

 


what am i doing wrong ?


the current setting for the player are:

file->video properties->side by side right imagwe first

view->viewing method->software pagefilpping


would appreciate any help


----------



## Deadpool66

Try using powerdvd 3d files play perfect for me using that player.


----------



## Bradley King

use vlc to play the SBS


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *repero*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2970#post_23040875
> 
> 
> Hi, im having some troubles playing 3D content.
> 
> I have a strong gaming pc (i7, hd6970, 16gb ram).
> 
> i tried all kind of differnet tutorials but could get anything to work and i cant find what am i doing wrong.



The W1070 3D options, for me, only come up when my HTPC graphics card is set to 1080p/24hz (or lower). This setting will allow you to play frame packed 3D (bluray) and top-bottom/over-under 3D 1080p. To play SBS 3D you need to set it to 1080i, which my graphics card will not do, so I have to use 720p for SBS 3D.


Some people have claimed that when switching their video player over to 3D that the options on the W1070 for 3D come up, I have had no such luck and I've tried just about every player. For me it is totally dependent on what my graphic card settings are — 3D options won't even come up if I have the graphic's properties higher than 1080/24Hz. Very annoying. . .


hope that helps


----------



## ERuiz

For everyone with HTPCs and having issues with 3D .mkv files... Give Stereoscopic Player a try. Works perfectly for me.


I keep my desktop at [email protected] and movies play at 1080/24 with frame packing 3D. Keep in mind that ALL my 3D mkv movies are 1080 while some are SBS and others are OU.


When you first run the movie through Stereoscopic Player, the program will ask you what type of movie is it and give you options to choose from. Once you select the correct format (sbs, ou, etc), you MUST close the program and restart it for the change to take effect. This is a one time thing for each movie.


Like I said, ALL my mkvs play at 1080/24 doing the above. The pj will play them in frame packing regardless whether they are sbs or ou. Don't ask me why it does that, I'm not complaining. Hahaha


3D looks TERRIFIC!


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevo82

I also found the solution for 3D SBS MKVs...I play them with my PS3 and I use PS3 Media Server. It works perfectly with no crosstalk.


Of course, I can't use any subtitles, but who needs them?


----------



## artondrius

Does anyone know of some calibrated settings, or mind posting their own? It has to be for the firmware versions that have the RGB gains defaulted at 98/95/93 instead of 50/50/50


I could find plenty of settings for the older versions, but not a single one with the newer.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Singh007*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2970#post_23038872
> 
> 
> I also sold my 60" Panasonic 3D Plasma to get the w1070. This PJ is excellent, and i tried the viewsonic pro8200, mits hc4000, and this one. I would say the w1070 is the closest to the plasma. Don't expect it to match the plasma in terms of image quality. My plasma looked amazing, but the w1070 is also very nice. Not as good as the plasma of course, but of the 3 PJs i had, its the closest. But, once you go to 110" you will find it hard to watch a movie on a 60" plasma, no matter how high quality the image is.



I'm sure I'll love it. I'm realistic. I know that the blacks are not going to be up to my plasma's level, but I think color accuracy will be slightly better and the big screen experience will make up a lot for my black level blues lol. My TV doesn't even have 3D so that is another added bonus.


I remember earlier in the thread you were having issues with your PJ. Did you finally get all that squared away?


----------



## repero

No matter what i do it just doesnt work.. The benq keeps showing the pictures side by side with flickering image as shown in the photo from previous post... I have no idea what else to do, tried vlc stereoscopic, powerdvd and 3 others...

Any chance someone make a step by step tutorial? Or perhaps a youtube video? Im so frustrated


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Well my projector arrived today but can't mount it yet. I'm waiting for the mount. Until then, I have to rub the kiss marks I left on it


----------



## tyee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *repero*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2970#post_23040875
> 
> 
> 
> what am i doing wrong ?
> 
> 
> the current setting for the player are:
> 
> file->video properties->side by side right imagwe first
> 
> view->viewing method->software pagefilpping
> 
> 
> would appreciate any help



I don't need stereoscopic player I recently discovered, for sbs or ou.

For ou or standalone bluray player set desktop to 1080p/24Hz

For sbs set desktop to 1080i/60Hz, yes that's interlaced.

Playback the mkv using any media player like mpc-hc. It will show the sbs or ou file in that format

Bring up the 3D menu and switch into the format your playing and it will merge the two images to 3D.


That software pageflipping from SP is not what you want. Use the above instructions. The only reason to get SP for me is to playback a 3D bluray direct from the disk using the ssif file but lately I don't even need to do that. I can convert a 3D bluray to an ou mkv in about 40 minutes and play it like I described above. Doom9.org has the instructions, start reading from here in this thread -

http://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?p=1596672&highlight=BD3D2MK3D#post1596672 


On my W1070, ou is visually better quality than sbs. It's very close to the original bluray disc and has improved 3D depth compared to sbs.


----------



## sojourner353

Hey all,


Just thought I would chime in as I just got my SainSonic 3D Glasses today, got 4 pairs on eBay for AU$109 shipped free via DHL.


I read some bashing regarding these so I wasn't expecting them to be as good as my brand name ones I used on my previous setup which were AU$150 a pair but I'm quite impressed with them and for their price I simply cannot look past them.


In a totally dark room with lots of black the red frame packing can be seen but I would say 80% is blocked out and as soon as some image appears the red washes out and looks black anyway I got use to it within 5min and couldn't notice it, colours look good also, these glasses work flawless on PS3 games, replaying Crysis 2 again now in 3D and it's amazing, another good thing is they are rechargeable whereas most high priced pairs use replaceable batteries in them which I always found annoying with messing with screwdrivers or coins to open battery compartments and the old CR2032 batteries ain't the cheapest things either.


Sure there will be better glasses out there but I believe the cost ratio would make these the better option, I am about to order my second set so hope this helps in some way.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2970#post_23042156
> 
> 
> For everyone with HTPCs and having issues with 3D .mkv files... Give Stereoscopic Player a try. Works perfectly for me.
> 
> 
> I keep my desktop at [email protected] and movies play at 1080/24 with frame packing 3D. Keep in mind that ALL my 3D mkv movies are 1080 while some are SBS and others are OU.
> 
> 
> When you first run the movie through Stereoscopic Player, the program will ask you what type of movie is it and give you options to choose from. Once you select the correct format (sbs, ou, etc), you MUST close the program and restart it for the change to take effect. This is a one time thing for each movie.
> 
> 
> Like I said, ALL my mkvs play at 1080/24 doing the above. The pj will play them in frame packing regardless whether they are sbs or ou. Don't ask me why it does that, I'm not complaining. Hahaha
> 
> 
> 3D looks TERRIFIC!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



Cool I will check it out


----------



## repero




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyee*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3000#post_23042981
> 
> 
> I don't need stereoscopic player I recently discovered, for sbs or ou.
> 
> For ou or standalone bluray player set desktop to 1080p/24Hz
> 
> For sbs set desktop to 1080i/60Hz, yes that's interlaced.
> 
> .


I dont have the option for 1080/60 only 1080i/30


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojourner353*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3000#post_23043042
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> 
> Just thought I would chime in as I just got my SainSonic 3D Glasses today, got 4 pairs on eBay for AU$109 shipped free via DHL.
> 
> 
> I read some bashing regarding these so I wasn't expecting them to be as good as my brand name ones I used on my previous setup which were AU$150 a pair but I'm quite impressed with them and for their price I simply cannot look past them.
> 
> 
> In a totally dark room with lots of black the red frame packing can be seen but I would say 80% is blocked out and as soon as some image appears the red washes out and looks black anyway I got use to it within 5min and couldn't notice it, colours look good also, these glasses work flawless on PS3 games, replaying Crysis 2 again now in 3D and it's amazing, another good thing is they are rechargeable whereas most high priced pairs use replaceable batteries in them which I always found annoying with messing with screwdrivers or coins to open battery compartments and the old CR2032 batteries ain't the cheapest things either.
> 
> 
> Sure there will be better glasses out there but I believe the cost ratio would make these the better option, I am about to order my second set so hope this helps in some way.



On Amazon in the US, these glasses are $30. The TrueDepth's are 2 pairs for $120. If I needed 4 pairs, I could definitely see how tempting these would be, but I would personally pay an extra $30 to have no red flash and not deal with fiddling with the synch buttons on the Sainsonic. The lenses on the Sainsonics are pretty small too at least from pictures.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Guys. What kind of 3D glasses do I need to look for? Ones that are specific for projectors or are they all compatible with each other?


----------



## jbpj

There's a long thread about glasses for this projector

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1448720/benq-w1070-144hz-compatible-dlp-link-3d-glasses


----------



## tyee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *repero*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3000#post_23043236
> 
> 
> I dont have the option for 1080/60 only 1080i/30



I think it may be the same thing. It's either 60 fields/second or 30 frames/second. Depends on what your GPU card calls it. I see you have tried it but use my instructions. If the 3D menu gives you the sbs option it has to work. Use a basic player first and see if it works before adding in stereoscopic player to the mix.


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *repero*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3000#post_23043236
> 
> 
> I dont have the option for 1080/60 only 1080i/30



That's the problem, every graphics card will be different. For some, they might get one of the players to work and send 1080p/24Hz directly and/or convert whatever they are playing to frame packing. Where others, like myself, the graphics card will only send what it is set at.


If you read the manual for the W1070 you can find all resolutions that will for the different 3D formats.


Essentially, as I stated in the last post, the best options are:

over-under & frame packing: set at 1080p/24hz

Sibe-by-side: set at 1080i/50 or 60Hz or use 720p (my card only has 50Hz & 60Hz for 720p, but it works, and I don't have any interlace options thus 720p is all I can use for SBS 3D.)


I was *never* able to get stereoscopic player or power dvd to work as some have suggested. The projector always read my output as whatever I had the graphics card set to.


I use potplayer, generally. Once my graphics card is set properly then I hit the 3D button on the remote and I get the 3D options — SBS is always grayed out for me except when I go to a lower resolution than 1080p — my graphics card does not have interlace options. Therefore, I use 720p for SBS, which with a full SBS 720p will give as good if not better resolution than half SBS 1080p.


You have to have the projector on and hooked up to your computer before making the settings — most cards will default the projector to 1080p/60Hz.

Once it is up and running then you should see it in your graphic card settings. If you are using Windows, that is. If you have Windows set to "projector only" then it will be the only option, if you have "extended" or "duplicate" set then you will see both the projector and your monitor.


On Win7 I just right click the desktop and select "graphic properties", then select the projector (not my monitor), and change the settings.

This is the easiest way I've found to get things working properly for 3D with my computer.


If you have a device (receiver, bluray, etc) that does up converting you might be able to set things there.


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyee*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3000#post_23043675
> 
> 
> I think it may be the same thing. It's either 60 fields/second or 30 frames/second. Depends on what your GPU card calls it. I see you have tried it but use my instructions. If the 3D menu gives you the sbs option it has to work. Use a basic player first and see if it works before adding in stereoscopic player to the mix.



No, it's probably not the same. I have 24Hz, 25Hz, 30Hz, 50Hz, and 60Hz settings. Only 24Hz works for over-under and frame-packing.

and SBS *must* be 50Hz or 60Hz @ 1080i, according to the manual. The BenQ W1070 is very picky, if it isn't being sent the correct resolution at the correct Hz then it won't even bring up the 3D options.


However, if you have a player that works properly and converts SDB & OU to frame packing then you can leave things set to 1080p/24Hz — stereoscopic player and power DVD did NOT work for me. . . don't know why but they were terrible — maybe because my graphics are POS intel.


----------



## Nightingale

Just my 2 cents.


Got mine 2 Fridays ago from Amazon (mad I missed the sale, but couldn't wait any longer), but didn't set it up till last Saturday. It took me so long to set it up because I was having severe buyers' remorse and was seriously thinking of returning it because I didn't think it could do much better then what I was upgrading from which is the Marantz VP4001 (same as the Sharp XVZ-3000) which is a 720p projector that I loved (past tense) except for fan noise, lamp life and OEM lamp cost. I do not mount it, I put it on a little table in the middle of the room is my normal viewing method. I recently enlarged my screen from 96" to 110" diagonal in 16:9 (shoud have done it years ago!)


I decided to inaugurate my projector with one of my favorite movies: the blu-ray of "Star Trek-The Motion Picture" (a movie not known for the best picture quality, but I think it's WAY under rated in this regard) and I just wanna say: This picture BLEW MY BALLS OUGHTA THEIR SOCKETS!!! [eyeballs, I mean] I thought my Marantz picture was hard to beat, but this thing was like seeing HD for the first time. Now you may say that is because I am upgrading from 720p (which is true), but in the last 2 years I have watched approx. 60 HD movies at my buddies on his Epson Pro Cinema (2-3 years old?) and this kicks the crap outta' his (1080p) picture. Of course the brightness compared to my previous is off the charts and all the new detail that is visible (mistakes and hidden movie detail) is so much fun. It's WAY quieter on full brightness then my previous projector was on "eco" (which I had to keep it set on due to the loud fan noise on normal setting).


I have not tried 3D yet (need a player).


The Minuses:


-On my previous projector, I very rarely noticed a rainbow and with time I seemed to notice them less and less. Can you get used to them? On the 1070W, I am seeing occasional rainbows again, more frequently in dark scenes I believe, but only a few movies watched so far, but not anywhere near a deal killer for me, but people with extreme rainbow sensativety may want to proceed with caution.


-The HDMI "handshake" takes a LOT longer with the 1070W then my previous projector and the HDMI input is very sensative to the slightest bumps on the HDMI cable while plugged in. You will wonder why you lost picture, jiggle or reinsert the HDMI.


-The focus/zoom is way touchier (sp?) then my VP4001 in that adjusting one, knocks the other off. Not a problem for those mounting it, but for me putting it on a table in the middle of the room and I also expand the zoom when I switch from a 16:9 movie to a 2.35:1 movie (I project on a big piece of laminate) to maximize my image size, it can be a little tricky and time consuming if you're watching with guests, but manageable.


- The glossy, white cabinet causes lots of reflections if it is in front of the viewer.


- The main MINUS: I have to watch ALL my blu-ray movies over again to see them in all their HD glory!











Conclusion: A KEEPER!


----------



## tyee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesZ7*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3000#post_23043822
> 
> 
> No, it's probably not the same. I have 24Hz, 25Hz, 30Hz, 50Hz, and 60Hz settings. Only 24Hz works for over-under and frame-packing.
> 
> and SBS *must* be 50Hz or 60Hz @ 1080i, according to the manual. The BenQ W1070 is very picky, if it isn't being sent the correct resolution at the correct Hz then it won't even bring up the 3D options.
> 
> 
> However, if you have a player that works properly and converts SDB & OU to frame packing then you can leave things set to 1080p/24Hz — stereoscopic player and power DVD did NOT work for me. . . don't know why but they were terrible — maybe because my graphics are POS intel.



I can't get any 3D menu when I set the desktop to 720p. Absolutely nothing. I'm using i7-3770k with hd4000 intel graphics also. Any suggestions??


----------



## repero

ok after trying about 6 players i tried using media player classic HC and.... it works!!!! looks great!! thank you all for your help and special thanks to Tyee for mentioning it! im finally happy with it and can enjoy my 3D library!


so easy, simply drag and enjoy the 3D... couldnt be happier with my Benq!!!


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyee*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3000#post_23044290
> 
> 
> I can't get any 3D menu when I set the desktop to 720p. Absolutely nothing. I'm using i7-3770k with hd4000 intel graphics also. Any suggestions??



Once I set my graphic card settings for the projector to 720p I get all 3D settings available, I also get them when I set the projector's resolution via right click on the desktop, screen resolution, and selecting the projector to 720p, though I usually go through the "graphics properties" and not "screen resolution." Via "screen resolution" you will most likely not have an option to change Hz, though the BenQ @ 720p will accept any Hz for 3D as far as I know.


Please make sure you are changing the projector's settings and not your desktop/monitor — changing your desktop/monitor will not do anything for the projector.


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *repero*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3000#post_23044349
> 
> 
> ok after trying about 6 players i tried using media player classic HC and.... it works!!!! looks great!! thank you all for your help and special thanks to Tyee for mentioning it! im finally happy with it and can enjoy my 3D library!
> 
> 
> so easy, simply drag and enjoy the 3D... couldnt be happier with my Benq!!!



Are you leaving your graphics properties @ 1080p/60Hz and still getting SBS to play?


----------



## ERuiz

I really don't understand why some of you have to do so many resolution switching depending on what type of 3D image you are projecting. I have an i3 with HD4000 graphics and my desktop is ALWAYS set to 1080p. Stereoscopic Player will always change my resolution to 1080/24 everytime I start a 3D movie regardless if it's a SBS or OU movie. And when I check the PJ's info, it shows as 1080/24 with Frame Packing.


NOT ONCE do I need to manually change desktop resolutions and refresh rates. As a matter of fact, as soon as I close Stereoscopic Player, the desktop automatically switches back to 1080p/60.


For those that have Intel graphics, make sure you select Intel Driver in the viewing method dropdown list within Stereoscopic Player. If you don't do this, then it will not work.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3000#post_23045414
> 
> 
> I really don't understand why some of you have to do so many resolution switching depending on what type of 3D image you are projecting. I have an i3 with HD4000 graphics and my desktop is ALWAYS set to 1080p. Stereoscopic Player will always change my resolution to 1080/24 everytime I start a 3D movie regardless if it's a SBS or OU movie. And when I check the PJ's info, it shows as 1080/24 with Frame Packing.
> 
> 
> NOT ONCE do I need to manually change desktop resolutions and refresh rates. As a matter of fact, as soon as I close Stereoscopic Player, the desktop automatically switches back to 1080p/60.
> 
> 
> For those that have Intel graphics, make sure you select Intel Driver in the viewing method dropdown list within Stereoscopic Player. If you don't do this, then it will not work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



Yes, if you have a player that converts SBS to frame packing then you can set it to change your graphic card to 1080p/24Hz for all your 3D and when it closes the settings will revert back — pretty much what I've been saying. KMPlayer and Potplayer (I prefer potplayer), and probably others, can be set to change to whatever resolution and frame rate you desire — you can even set up multiple configurations, though that's a little more in-depth. However, if you don't know how to setup those players you need to know how to change your graphics to the proper settings that work with the W1070. I don't believe any other players beside Stereoscopic and maybe powerDVD convert the input 3D into frame packed 3D, though not sure about that.


Stereoscopic player didn't work for me at all on my system. It is unusable, and I'm sure there are many others who have media players that do not convert SBS into frame packing and they will need to either: 1) change their graphics settings, or 2) learn to setup a media player to play at the proper settings to make the W1070 happy, and this is where some confusion is coming in as there are a total of 4 different 3D formats supported by the W1070 that use 3 different resolutions.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Hi AVS, a little update.


I just moved into a much smaller space due to having a new job, and still using the BenQ all the time. Lens shift + zoom out FTW! got it nicely dialed, though the picture is smaller, it's a good size and super bright, even in Cinema mode (no rainbows in this mode)


----------



## acidmanvl

Just received mine from Future Shop ( Canada ), hardware 1.03, Firmware 1.04, no fan issue, still waiting for the screen and mount but image on wall is fantastic =)


This is my first projector but still im surprised to see how clear and bright the image is, even with 720p content, madvr is doing a great job upscaling and it just looks awesome.


Ill give feedback once ill receive the screen ( http://www.partsforhdtv.com/projection-screens/120-16-9-fixed-frame-matte-white-projector-projection-screen.html )

and the glasses ( True depth with eye switching option )


----------



## Nachmanowicz

Ordered mine from CompSource.com

$966.


Should be here by next tuesday.


----------



## LorenK

If anyone uses the L5 remote (dongle for iPhone), I uploaded the remote for the Benq W1070 to the L5 Cloud. Just search for W1070 and you should find it.


----------



## tyee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3000#post_23045414
> 
> 
> 
> NOT ONCE do I need to manually change desktop resolutions and refresh rates. As a matter of fact, as soon as I close Stereoscopic Player, the desktop automatically switches back to 1080p/60.
> 
> 
> For those that have Intel graphics, make sure you select Intel Driver in the viewing method dropdown list within Stereoscopic Player. If you don't do this, then it will not work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2




I don't have Intel Driver as a selection in the viewing dropdown list. Version 1.9.6. Don't tell me you have a newer version.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyee*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3000#post_23046247
> 
> 
> I don't have Intel Driver as a selection in the viewing dropdown list. Version 1.9.6. Don't tell me you have a newer version.



2.0 is the newest version out


----------



## artondrius

Does anyone have any suggestions for lighting? As in a specific product. I'm looking for something that has brightness control to light the seating area a bit, and hopefully won't impact blacks too much on the dimmest setting. I think something like a rope light or anything thin would fit best for my setup


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Received my BenQ yesterday from Amazon. Didn't open it yet. Got the mount, HDMI cables, power cable, ducting to cover them, and tools for the job. Da-Lite HP screen will be delivered tomorrow. Now just waiting on my entertainment center from IKEA, which still hasn't shipped yet







lol. Will set everything up this weekend, hopefully.


Anyone using the BenQ with a Harmony One remote? Curious if it's in the list of devices on their web software.


----------



## johnydub

@Stuntman_mike What power cable did you go with?


Just set this PJ up last night and only had a chance to watch one movie on it, it is unreal!!


My only problem is that I am projecting onto a 4:3 screen and there seems to be some light bleeding out on both sides of the screen when watching it in 4:3 mode, is this normal?


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnydub*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3000#post_23047076
> 
> 
> @Stuntman_mike What power cable did you go with?
> 
> 
> Just set this PJ up last night and only had a chance to watch one movie on it, it is unreal!!
> 
> 
> My only problem is that I am projecting onto a 4:3 screen and there seems to be some light bleeding out on both sides of the screen when watching it in 4:3 mode, is this normal?



Got this one:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10228&cs_id=1022801&p_id=5288&seq=1&format=2 


Got this HDMI too:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10255&cs_id=1025503&p_id=9430&seq=1&format=2 


Must say, the HDMI is no where near super slim lol. It's slimmer than a normal HDMI rugged in wall cable by a bit, but not as slim as I was expecting. Maybe shorter runs it actually is super slim.


Got this ducting to hide the two cables:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004W3ZQ/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 


Adheres to the ceiling and walls and has right angle and T-angles for corners. Has a curved angle for transition from ceiling to wall too. Fits the power cable and the redmere. Nothing else though. That's all I need to run from the PJ though so it works for me.


----------



## johnydub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3000#post_23047237
> 
> 
> Got this one:
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10228&cs_id=1022801&p_id=5288&seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> Got this HDMI too:
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10255&cs_id=1025503&p_id=9430&seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Ordering these today.
> 
> 
> I was going to use the projector on my table but I want a bigger screen so it looks like im going to try and mount it on the ceiling. Looking into mounts now. My 3D glasses should arrive soon, cant wait.


----------



## michaelmadiganj

So I hope this doesn't get lost on page 101 of this thread...


Received the projector last week, installed in a completely light controlled basement room, no ambient light. "Cinema' settings from Art's ProjectorReviews review seemed a little drab so I opted for "Normal", Brilliant Color On, 2.2 Gamma. This seems to brighten things up and the colors pop way more than they did on "Cinema" in a pitch black room even.


Anyway, I'm hoping someone can agree with that so I feel better, but also tell me why the picture looks grainy to me? I'm coming from a Samsung rear projection 1080p so not exactly cutting edge technology. I'm displaying on a 90" screen and things seems a little rough around the edges. I've played around with noice cancellation all the way up, all the way down - I've also messed around with sharpness full, off, half, etc...still I'm not happy with the picture. For all the sterling reviews this thing is getting, I'm fairly confident it's my settings that are forcing things to look a little washed out, not as crisp, somewhat blurrier than I ever expected.


My first post on this site, one I've been coming back to for a long time over the years. Here's hoping someone can lead me in the right direction.


----------



## johnydub

What source are you using?

I just hooked my w1070 up and i am not noticing any blurriness or noise. And im coming from a 60" plasma which was uber sharp


----------



## Daniel Chaves

[quote name="Stuntman_Mike" url="/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3000#post_23047023"


Anyone using the BenQ with a Harmony One remote? Curious if it's in the list of devices on their web software.[/quote]



I have the Harmony One remote and YES ^_^ it does already have the w1070 in its device list, I jumped the gun and pre-programmed my remote in anticipation of getting this projector in the near future.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelmadiganj*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3030#post_23047778
> 
> 
> So I hope this doesn't get lost on page 101 of this thread...
> 
> 
> Received the projector last week, installed in a completely light controlled basement room, no ambient light. "Cinema' settings from Art's ProjectorReviews review seemed a little drab so I opted for "Normal", Brilliant Color On, 2.2 Gamma. This seems to brighten things up and the colors pop way more than they did on "Cinema" in a pitch black room even.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm hoping someone can agree with that so I feel better, but also tell me why the picture looks grainy to me? I'm coming from a Samsung rear projection 1080p so not exactly cutting edge technology. I'm displaying on a 90" screen and things seems a little rough around the edges. I've played around with noice cancellation all the way up, all the way down - I've also messed around with sharpness full, off, half, etc...still I'm not happy with the picture. For all the sterling reviews this thing is getting, I'm fairly confident it's my settings that are forcing things to look a little washed out, not as crisp, somewhat blurrier than I ever expected.
> 
> 
> My first post on this site, one I've been coming back to for a long time over the years. Here's hoping someone can lead me in the right direction.



Not sure, but probably the fact that you used Art's calibration settings. I think his defaulted at 50 across the board, but people are now saying that their defaults start out in the 90's I believe.


Taking someone else's calibration settings is never the preferred method. You can just as easily make things worse as you can better with the variation between models. Only way to calibrate is to do it yourself with a meter or hire someone.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3030#post_23048090
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Harmony One remote and YES ^_^ it does already have the w1070 in its device list, I jumped the gun and pre-programmed my remote in anticipation of getting this projector in the near future.



Thanks for the heads up. Was hoping this was the case. Makes life easier.


----------



## sketch660




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesZ7*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2820#post_23022674
> 
> 
> We were considering the W1080ST also, however. . . after seeing a review saying the edge to edge focus wasn't so good, and reading reviews on other BenQ short throw projectors with the same issue, and the price drop on the W1070, we decided to go with the W1070, though it has its own issues.
> 
> 
> Just curious if you have noticed any focus issues on the W1080ST from edge-to-edge.
> 
> 
> thanks!



When table mounted the top right corner (furthest corner from the lens) seems slightly fuzzy. It's not bad enough to notice when watching something but on the test pattern you can tell it's just not as crisp as the other corners. With some careful adjustment I can almost get it worked out but you can still see it if your looking for it. Once I get it ceiling mounted and adjusted I really don't think it's going to be an issue for me but it may be a factor for others.


----------



## michaelmadiganj

I'm coming from a Bright House Motorola STB. Interestingly enough, when viewing a 3D movie streaming off Vudu on PS3 it looked wonderful.


Cable box is pushing a 1080i signal most of the time (network or ESPN sports) so I can't imagine that being the issue altogether.


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sketch660*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3030#post_23048280
> 
> 
> When table mounted the top right corner (furthest corner from the lens) seems slightly fuzzy. It's not bad enough to notice when watching something but on the test pattern you can tell it's just not as crisp as the other corners. With some careful adjustment I can almost get it worked out but you can still see it if your looking for it. Once I get it ceiling mounted and adjusted I really don't think it's going to be an issue for me but it may be a factor for others.



Thanks for the info!

I seen over on the W1080ST thread that a few users say that if you don't use zoom then it works/focuses better. I posted a question there to clarify, as some people were noticing some strange things — half of the screen darker.


Since the W1070 has noticeable focus issues when vertical shift is applied, especially if at max, it sounds like the W1080ST is doing good.


Thanks!


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelmadiganj*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3030#post_23047778
> 
> 
> So I hope this doesn't get lost on page 101 of this thread...
> 
> 
> Received the projector last week, installed in a completely light controlled basement room, no ambient light. "Cinema' settings from Art's ProjectorReviews review seemed a little drab so I opted for "Normal", Brilliant Color On, 2.2 Gamma. This seems to brighten things up and the colors pop way more than they did on "Cinema" in a pitch black room even.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm hoping someone can agree with that so I feel better, but also tell me why the picture looks grainy to me? I'm coming from a Samsung rear projection 1080p so not exactly cutting edge technology. I'm displaying on a 90" screen and things seems a little rough around the edges. I've played around with noice cancellation all the way up, all the way down - I've also messed around with sharpness full, off, half, etc...still I'm not happy with the picture. For all the sterling reviews this thing is getting, I'm fairly confident it's my settings that are forcing things to look a little washed out, not as crisp, somewhat blurrier than I ever expected.
> 
> 
> My first post on this site, one I've been coming back to for a long time over the years. Here's hoping someone can lead me in the right direction.



I tried Art's settings just to see. . . and, if I'm applying them correctly — applied them to the "color temperature fine tuning" in the "advanced" settings — they are unwatchable. Way too dark! Clearly, if I apply them in the "advanced" settings "color management" they make no difference, as they only change things by one point.


I have the "color temp..." settings at 100 and boosted the saturation to ~55 on RGB in "color management" and this looks decent on my temporary DIY white MDF from HD — could definitely use calibration. On my Sherwin Williams white test panel I didn't need to change anything — it looked very saturated with fairly spot on colors IMO.


HOWEVER, after talking to BenQ customer service — fan bearing started making some noise — and asking them if there should be a noticeable jump in brightness between the lamp settings. They said yes there should be. I get a modest bump in brightness from "normal" to "economic" — about the same as turning brilliant color on/off — however ecosmart is as bright as normal. So, not sure if ours is as bright as it should be — currently displayed at 84" and cinema with 2.4 gamma is OK, but not what I would call bright. I generally operate at 2.0 or 2.2 gamma in ecosmart mode with brilliant color on — it's pretty bright but not overly. . . and that's only 84". It can handle a little ambient light but if I open the shades at all it's nearly unwatchable unless the scenes are all daylight. So, I really would not classify ours as a "living room projector."


EDIT

Sorry, forgot about the grainy. If I'm using a good source it's super clear and looks great however, any material that is poorly compressed will look. . . well, poorly compressed and that often shows up as "grainy" or fizzy, etc. . .


----------



## Ricoflashback

For you W1070 users out there - - outside of the throw ratio, I can't see many differences between the W1070 & W1080ST - - especially based on BenQ's website when you do a "compare" projectors.


I've read through both threads and is it safe to say that I can expect the same performance, PQ wise, out of the W1080ST as the W1070?


Mine will be a ceiling mount on a farther end of the setup (minimal "Zoom" - from what I've read, that's the best setup) and will be run through a Pioneer SC65 AVR with an OPPO BDP 103 player. 16 X 9, 100" FAVI screen - 1.3 gain.


Any issues with connecting everything via HDMI 2 out of my receiver for all video sources? (Directv, Bluray and Media Player).


I also know that taking someone else settings doesn't mean you'll get the same picture, but any caveats on what not to do or how to get the best PQ - - i.e., what's worked for you? Everything gets upscaled to 1080P from my AVR. Man cave in basement with minimal light but off white walls with dark paneling three feet high from the light carpeted area. No windows.


Thx,

Rico


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesZ7*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3030#post_23049324
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelmadiganj*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3030#post_23047778
> 
> 
> So I hope this doesn't get lost on page 101 of this thread...
> 
> 
> Received the projector last week, installed in a completely light controlled basement room, no ambient light. "Cinema' settings from Art's ProjectorReviews review seemed a little drab so I opted for "Normal", Brilliant Color On, 2.2 Gamma. This seems to brighten things up and the colors pop way more than they did on "Cinema" in a pitch black room even.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm hoping someone can agree with that so I feel better, but also tell me why the picture looks grainy to me? I'm coming from a Samsung rear projection 1080p so not exactly cutting edge technology. I'm displaying on a 90" screen and things seems a little rough around the edges. I've played around with noice cancellation all the way up, all the way down - I've also messed around with sharpness full, off, half, etc...still I'm not happy with the picture. For all the sterling reviews this thing is getting, I'm fairly confident it's my settings that are forcing things to look a little washed out, not as crisp, somewhat blurrier than I ever expected.
> 
> 
> My first post on this site, one I've been coming back to for a long time over the years. Here's hoping someone can lead me in the right direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried Art's settings just to see. . . and, if I'm applying them correctly — applied them to the "color temperature fine tuning" in the "advanced" settings — they are unwatchable. Way too dark! Clearly, if I apply them in the "advanced" settings "color management" they make no difference, as they only change things by one point.
> 
> 
> I have the "color temp..." settings at 100 and boosted the saturation to ~55 on RGB in "color management" and this looks decent on my temporary DIY white MDF from HD — could definitely use calibration. On my Sherwin Williams white test panel I didn't need to change anything — it looked very saturated with fairly spot on colors IMO.
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, after talking to BenQ customer service — fan bearing started making some noise — and asking them if there should be a noticeable jump in brightness between the lamp settings. They said yes there should be. I get a modest bump in brightness from "normal" to "economic" — about the same as turning brilliant color on/off — however ecosmart is as bright as normal. So, not sure if ours is as bright as it should be — currently displayed at 84" and cinema with 2.4 gamma is OK, but not what I would call bright. I generally operate at 2.0 or 2.2 gamma in ecosmart mode with brilliant color on — it's pretty bright but not overly. . . and that's only 84". It can handle a little ambient light but if I open the shades at all it's nearly unwatchable unless the scenes are all daylight. So, I really would not classify ours as a "living room projector."
> 
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Sorry, forgot about the grainy. If I'm using a good source it's super clear and looks great however, any material that is poorly compressed will look. . . well, poorly compressed and that often shows up as "grainy" or fizzy, etc. . .
Click to expand...


SmartEco is easily visible on a PC, if you play a video in a window with another window with white text in it, then maximize then re-window the video, you'll see the projector instantaneously get darker. It's like an iris, but with zero lag. You don't notice it normally from one movie scene to another because the brightness pops are continous. Trust me, we all went through this, you'll see what it does...it's a great feature, leave smart Eco on all the time, it's for optimal white/black performance not just to save $$$ in electricity.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Hi guys. What picture preset mode would you guys recommend for gaming on this projector? I hope the 20ms input lag applies to all picture modes.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3030#post_23050612
> 
> 
> Hi guys. What picture preset mode would you guys recommend for gaming on this projector? I hope the 20ms input lag applies to all picture modes.





You have to try them out and see what you like.


I game with my XBOX in Cinema mode. I find other modes a little washed out, and a tad too bright. Cinema is still plenty bright for gaming. But I am in a batcave.


----------



## ERuiz

HOUSTON, WE HAVE A PROBLEM!


This morning I went to turn on the projector and it is not working! You can hear it turn on and it shows the blue screen but once it detects a signal, the screen will remain blank. I tried using different sources but the same problem persists.


I try hitting the menu, info, ECO Blank, etc etc buttons on the remote control but nothing works.


I've also powered it up and down several times to see if it will reset itself, but no joy.


Last time I used the PJ was Tuesday night and it was working fine.


I guess I will have to send it back to Amazon since I still have 4 days left on my 30 day return window. Thank God!


:-/ This really sucks though.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERuiz

Disregard my previous post. I shut off my receiver, turned it back on and problem solved. Uffff breathes sigh of relief. 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## michaelmadiganj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesZ7*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3030#post_23049324
> 
> 
> I tried Art's settings just to see. . . and, if I'm applying them correctly — applied them to the "color temperature fine tuning" in the "advanced" settings — they are unwatchable. Way too dark! Clearly, if I apply them in the "advanced" settings "color management" they make no difference, as they only change things by one point.
> 
> 
> I have the "color temp..." settings at 100 and boosted the saturation to ~55 on RGB in "color management" and this looks decent on my temporary DIY white MDF from HD — could definitely use calibration. On my Sherwin Williams white test panel I didn't need to change anything — it looked very saturated with fairly spot on colors IMO.
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, after talking to BenQ customer service — fan bearing started making some noise — and asking them if there should be a noticeable jump in brightness between the lamp settings. They said yes there should be. I get a modest bump in brightness from "normal" to "economic" — about the same as turning brilliant color on/off — however ecosmart is as bright as normal. So, not sure if ours is as bright as it should be — currently displayed at 84" and cinema with 2.4 gamma is OK, but not what I would call bright. I generally operate at 2.0 or 2.2 gamma in ecosmart mode with brilliant color on — it's pretty bright but not overly. . . and that's only 84". It can handle a little ambient light but if I open the shades at all it's nearly unwatchable unless the scenes are all daylight. So, I really would not classify ours as a "living room projector."
> 
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Sorry, forgot about the grainy. If I'm using a good source it's super clear and looks great however, any material that is poorly compressed will look. . . well, poorly compressed and that often shows up as "grainy" or fizzy, etc. . .



Thanks Charles, I'm going to mess around some more this evening and give your settings a shot. What did they say about your fan? Mine is currently loud as hell and I've heard it both ways in the forums, I guess 1.04 was supposed to soften that up a bit, but not the case with me anyway.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

I had a few of those, it definitely seems to be a little finicky once in a blue moon where HDMI handshaking is concerned. I moved recently and had a royal pain trying out different projector positions, the hdmi cable kept falling out or even partially, causing wierd colours and so on. Benq should definitely fix the loose HDMI inputs next time around, it really vexes me they don't use standard tightness. Seriously, all my hdmi cables I tried wobble in the back a bit. Not the end of the world, a little tape can help out, but I shouldn't have to think about buying an extra adapter to get a more solid connection.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3030#post_23051397
> 
> 
> I had a few of those, it definitely seems to be a little finicky once in a blue moon where HDMI handshaking is concerned. I moved recently and had a royal pain trying out different projector positions, the hdmi cable kept falling out or even partially, causing wierd colours and so on. Benq should definitely fix the loose HDMI inputs next time around, it really vexes me they don't use standard tightness. Seriously, all my hdmi cables I tried wobble in the back a bit. Not the end of the world, a little tape can help out, but I shouldn't have to think about buying an extra adapter to get a more solid connection.



An extra adapter or 90 degree "adaptor" like solutions can degrade the signal - - I don't think that would be the best solution.


Is your PJ ceiling mounted? Does your HDMI cable come through on the ceiling or on the side?


I'll be mounting my projector soon and it sounds like I need to pay attention to my HDMI cable location and optimize for the best, wobble free connection.


----------



## artondrius

So I know keystoning and lens shift can be bad for the picture, but what about zooming?


If I want to ceiling mount I'm going to have to set zoom near the maximum thanks to my small room and low vaulted ceiling.. Right now it's sitting on a table, which only requires me to zoom about 10%.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

I have spent about two days with this projector now and am very happy with it. Hey it even supports setting to PC levels, which is awesome for video games, I do a lot of that.


I have only one teenie weenie problem with it that I can live with, and that's the focus control on the top of the PJ. When I have set it, and then am finished with the PJ and put the lens cap back on, it turns as you fit it to the lens, meaning you have to reset it again everytime you use it.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3030#post_23051978
> 
> 
> I have spent about two days with this projector now and am very happy with it. Hey it even supports setting to PC levels, which is awesome for video games, I do a lot of that.
> 
> 
> I have only one teenie weenie problem with it that I can live with, and that's the focus control on the top of the PJ. When I have set it, and then am finished with the PJ and put the lens cap back on, it turns as you fit it to the lens, meaning you have to reset it again everytime you use it.



Are you worried about dust on your lens or it getting scratched/damaged (children?)?


If it's dust, I would think that it would take an awful lot of dust on the lens for it to affect PQ. In any event, should be simple enough to clean with a lens cloth or air canister. Why bother with the lens cap? I would only use it to protect the lens from damage during transit.


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3030#post_23049916
> 
> 
> SmartEco is easily visible on a PC, if you play a video in a window with another window with white text in it, then maximize then re-window the video, you'll see the projector instantaneously get darker. It's like an iris, but with zero lag. You don't notice it normally from one movie scene to another because the brightness pops are continous. Trust me, we all went through this, you'll see what it does...it's a great feature, leave smart Eco on all the time, it's for optimal white/black performance not just to save $$$ in electricity.



Yeah, I understand the concept of it . . . HOWEVER, I don't seem to get darker blacks with ecosmart on. I've done all the "tests" to see how blacks look Vs whites, etc. . . and the blacks are grayer than on economic. In other words, for me ecosmart seems the same as normal mode for both blacks and whites.


I do use ecosmart all the time — it's as bright as normal so no point in using any other setting.


thx


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelmadiganj*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3030#post_23051310
> 
> 
> Thanks Charles, I'm going to mess around some more this evening and give your settings a shot. What did they say about your fan? Mine is currently loud as hell and I've heard it both ways in the forums, I guess 1.04 was supposed to soften that up a bit, but not the case with me anyway.



I wasn't talking to them about the fan noise in general. Mine started making a different noise — the sound of a bearing wearing out. Since we are still within the 30 day window we can send it back if we choose. We ordered direct from BenQ.


----------



## patwoods

I am confused as to where to register my newly-purchased w1070 online. Does BenQ require registration for warranty service, or do I just need to retain my original receipt for proof of purchase date?


----------



## Tyrone Burton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3000_100#post_23052009
> 
> 
> Are you worried about dust on your lens or it getting scratched/damaged (children?)?
> 
> 
> If it's dust, I would think that it would take an awful lot of dust on the lens for it to affect PQ. In any event, should be simple enough to clean with a lens cloth or air canister. Why bother with the lens cap? I would only use it to protect the lens from damage during transit.


Yeah, pretty much dust. Sounds like I don't need it on, awesome lol. Do I need a specific cloth to clean the lens or is a micro fibre cloth ok?


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelmadiganj*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3030#post_23051310
> 
> 
> Thanks Charles, I'm going to mess around some more this evening and give your settings a shot. What did they say about your fan? Mine is currently loud as hell and I've heard it both ways in the forums, I guess 1.04 was supposed to soften that up a bit, but not the case with me anyway.


The 1070 and Epson 8350 are on my short list and one of the issues I'm wrestling with is the noise of the w1070. Each projector has it's own "issues". I'd almost rather spend $300 on a new bulb once every year then listen to an overly loud fan the rest of the year. Not surprisingly, I guess, the noise bothers some more then others. Ultimately this projector (if I go with it) will be mounted on a 9' ceiling a few feet in front of the main seating area.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3030#post_23052185
> 
> 
> Yeah, pretty much dust. Sounds like I don't need it on, awesome lol. Do I need a specific cloth to clean the lens or is a micro fibre cloth ok?



Any microfiber cloth suitable for cleaning a lens or disc should do. Just something that won't scratch it.


----------



## johnydub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3030#post_23052360
> 
> 
> The 1070 and Epson 8350 are on my short list and one of the issues I'm wrestling with is the noise of the w1070. Each projector has it's own "issues". I'd almost rather spend $300 on a new bulb once every year then listen to an overly loud fan the rest of the year. Not surprisingly, I guess, the noise bothers some more then others. Ultimately this projector (if I go with it) will be mounted on a 9' ceiling a few feet in front of the main seating area.



Until my mount comes I have this projector set up directly above my head behind my couch (like 10" away), and the noise really isnt noticable. My computer fan is louder than the PJ. As others have pointed out unless it is completely quiet during the movie/tv show your watching you wont hear it at all. Especially if it is a few feet away from you.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patwoods*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3030#post_23052163
> 
> 
> I am confused as to where to register my newly-purchased w1070 online. Does BenQ require registration for warranty service, or do I just need to retain my original receipt for proof of purchase date?



I was wondering this as well, anybody?


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnydub*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3030#post_23052518
> 
> 
> Until my mount comes I have this projector set up directly above my head behind my couch (like 10" away), and the noise really isnt noticable. My computer fan is louder than the PJ. As others have pointed out unless it is completely quiet during the movie/tv show your watching you wont hear it at all. Especially if it is a few feet away from you.


Thanks, I appreciate your comments.


----------



## CharlesZ7

*Using Stereoscopic Player (SP) for 3D*


Some have suggested using this player and that it will automatically change your graphic settings to 1080p/24hz and output either frame-packing or over-under — those are the only two formats that the W1070 will play at that resolution (1080p).

*The problem. . . "auto" doesn't work for everyone*

It was suggested that in SP under "view" -> "viewing method" the graphics card of your system would be there — select "intel" if you have intel graphics, etc.


However, for some of us that option does not appear. Therefore, SP will *NOT* automatically change our graphic settings over to 1080p/24hz, at least not with my craptastic hardware







. BTW, I download an older version of SP that works much better for me and doesn't need .net 4.

*Manual setup*

Therefore, you will need to know how to change your graphics settings for the BenQ W1070 to 1080p/24Hz manually. If you do change your graphic settings manually to 1080p/24hz then use SP to play your SBS 3D files you can select a "viewing method" in SP that *should* work with the BenQ W1070. In other words, with SP your input SBS 3D files will be converted to 'frame-packing' or 'over-under' (depending on your "viewing method" setting in SP).


*Note. . . I currently do not have 3D glasses that work with the W1070, thus I'm going off the projector properly overlapping the images.*

*What's the optimal "viewing method" in SP for the W1070?*

So, now the question is, what "viewing method" in SP works best for those of use that don't have our graphic card in SP's "viewing method"?


Well, the "over-under" should work — looks like it is properly over lapped when over-under is selected in the W1070's 3D settings.


I'm not sure about any of the other "viewing methods" — someone with 3D glasses will have to let us know which one works best — as they are most likely frame packing.

*Summary*

To use stereoscopic player with the BenQ W1070 when you don't have the proper graphics to choose in "viewing method"

manually set your computer's output graphics for the BenQ W1070 to 1080p/24Hz (see documentation for your OS & graphics card)
the first file you play with SP you will be asked to select the input type — sbs, ou, etc. . You can change this setting later under "file" -> "layout"
in SP select the output for your 3D file via "view" -> "viewing method"
press the "3D settings" button on the W1070's remote
in the 3D settings menu you will see ONLY two choices — frame-packing & over-under (if the 3D settings don't appear you most likely have the graphics set incorrectly and not at 1080/24hz as they need to be)
select either FP or OU depending on the "viewing method" you selected in SP

*Conclusion*

If you have a not so great graphics card, like myself, that doesn't have 1080i settings for SBS then your options for SBS 3D viewing become limited to 720p unless you can convert the SBS 3D to over-under or frame-packing. Stereoscopic player does just that, converts the input into an output of your choice, thus it seems to be the only solution to maintain 1080p for your SBS 3D files with the W1070.


I hope this makes the 3D issues clearer.


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3030#post_23052360
> 
> 
> The 1070 and Epson 8350 are on my short list and one of the issues I'm wrestling with is the noise of the w1070. Each projector has it's own "issues". I'd almost rather spend $300 on a new bulb once every year then listen to an overly loud fan the rest of the year. Not surprisingly, I guess, the noise bothers some more then others. Ultimately this projector (if I go with it) will be mounted on a 9' ceiling a few feet in front of the main seating area.



Our current temporary setup has the W1070 sitting right in front of the coffee table on top of the receiver. Of course you can hear it when there is no sound, but we haven't noticed it at all when watching something — but we do like the sound rather loud










The positive is, you will most likely always use 'ecosmart' mode and not 'normal' mode. In normal mode the fan can become rather annoying but in ecosmart it isn't bad at all imo.


----------



## Aleo80

Hello all. I'm from Europe - Romania. I just bought a projector Benq w1070 with firmware version 1.4 and I want to ask you if there is something wrong with this picture:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/20130306220340.jpg/  


Uploaded with ImageShack.us 


I refer to those oblique lines (not those horizontal of refresh) of different colors ... red, green and blue. they are repeated over the entire screen.I mention that I have not yet calibrated.

Otherwise I am happy with the picture quality. This is a 127 cm diagonal picture. thank you so much for your responses.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/20130306220808.jpg/  


Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

_PS. Sorry for my english._


----------



## latexii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aleo80*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3060#post_23052794
> 
> 
> Hello all. I'm from Europe - Romania. I just bought a projector Benq w1070 with firmware version 1.4 and I want to ask you if there is something wrong with this picture:
> 
> _PS. Sorry for my english._



Hi and welcome










Do you see those lines if u disconnect all cables from projector, only power cord and watch projector's own menu ... red green blue lines still there or not ?


----------



## Aleo80

In this case no longer see those colored slash...only orizontal lines(only see by the camera)
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/20130307223513.jpg/  


Uploaded with ImageShack.us 


Also, I want to say that in "test" (those squares) I see rainbow effect. Is this normal? Thanks


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

The last piece to the puzzle arrived today. My HP screen. Can't wait to set everything up this weekend and see how the other half lives lol.


Btw, the box for the screen is humongous lol.


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aleo80*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3060#post_23053254
> 
> 
> In this case no longer see those colored slash...only orizontal lines(only see by the camera)
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/20130307223513.jpg/
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Also, I want to say that in "test" (those squares) I see rainbow effect. Is this normal? Thanks



I haven't seen any of those issues, even with 5 different test DIY screens. And my menu color is closer to black (dark gray).


Make sure to reset all settings and see if that does anything. . . I expect you probably already did that.


----------



## Aleo80

Yes, I already did that. Maybe it's because the image is projected on the wall (the screen didn't come yet)?


----------



## DaGamePimp

I don't know if this is nation wide but my local Fry's has the W1070 in their ad that starts tomorrow and they do have them in stock @ $999 (15 day return/15% restock fee once opened unless defective).


Up until today they had only been showing as available for Pre-Order.


Jason


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aleo80*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3060#post_23055480
> 
> 
> Yes, I already did that. Maybe it's because the image is projected on the wall (the screen didn't come yet)?



maybe, but I doubt it. I pointed ours at the wall once — it's off white and looks very yellow with the projector — and didn't notice anything other than everything being a lot more yellow.


I would call BenQ and see if that's something they've heard of before.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3060#post_23053762
> 
> 
> The last piece to the puzzle arrived today. My HP screen. Can't wait to set everything up this weekend and see how the other half lives lol.
> 
> 
> Btw, the box for the screen is humongous lol.





Where did you buy the HP screen? Price? PM me if you prefer. Thanks


----------



## TropMonk

Anyone try this w1070 on a Black Diamond 1.4 screen yet?


being my home "theater" is my living room I bit the bullet and purchased a 113" one.. I hope I don't regret it!


----------



## CharlesZ7

Anyone notice if one side of the screen is darker?


Just fired it up a few minutes ago and when the desktop appear it was clearly darker on the right 1/2 of the screen. Never noticed it before however, I did read about this issue with the W1080ST but not the W1070, and I have zoom all the way open. . . . changing lamp settings doesn't do anything. . . pretty strange how this could happen.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3060#post_23056690
> 
> 
> Where did you buy the HP screen? Price? PM me if you prefer. Thanks



PM-ed


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesZ7*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3060#post_23057290
> 
> 
> Anyone notice if one side of the screen is darker?
> 
> 
> Just fired it up a few minutes ago and when the desktop appear it was clearly darker on the right 1/2 of the screen. Never noticed it before however, I did read about this issue with the W1080ST but not the W1070, and I have zoom all the way open. . . . changing lamp settings doesn't do anything. . . pretty strange how this could happen.





Haven't heard any reports like this.


----------



## ERuiz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesZ7*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3060#post_23057290
> 
> 
> Anyone notice if one side of the screen is darker?
> 
> 
> Just fired it up a few minutes ago and when the desktop appear it was clearly darker on the right 1/2 of the screen. Never noticed it before however, I did read about this issue with the W1080ST but not the W1070, and I have zoom all the way open. . . . changing lamp settings doesn't do anything. . . pretty strange how this could happen.



Nop, nothing on my end. Will keep an eye open in case it starts doing the same thing.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TropMonk

To anyone with the Peerless universal mount : http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TXNS6G/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER 


What is the distance from the ceiling to the lens? Trying to figure out if I'll need an extension or what. I have a 8ft ceiling and my screen will be mounted 11-12inches from the ceiling.


Any insight would be great! Thanks everyone!


----------



## zapper

Hi all, have had problems with my 515 so requested a replacement and currently working with the replacement from Amazon also have the BenQ W1070 front projector and a PS3 as the player, well after a semi long conversation with Onkyo support we concluded that of course we have no handshake between the Onkyo nor the BenQ, so in the meantime have to find out before my return policy expires from Amazon and have to find out which one is at fault.


My question is this who has the BenQ on this thread besides me and if they have a handshake problem????? or what Front Projector do you guy's have?



Thanks


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Just wanted to say that, from what I have seen, this projector supports full 4:4:4 as I was using a subsampling test pattern that was made by the guys at AVS.


Whilst checking I was in "PC Signal" mode. I'll see what happens with "Video Signal" later.


----------



## steve f




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TropMonk*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3060#post_23058311
> 
> 
> To anyone with the Peerless universal mount : http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TXNS6G/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> 
> What is the distance from the ceiling to the lens? Trying to figure out if I'll need an extension or what. I have a 8ft ceiling and my screen will be mounted 11-12inches from the ceiling.
> 
> 
> Any insight would be great! Thanks everyone!



Go back to page 98 of this thread, I think this is the mount that was being discussed. One member measured and said it 6" to the center of the lens from the ceiling (but go back and double check).


----------



## TropMonk

Yeah, I did... I believe it's a mustang mount which hangs lower. It's not the peerless one though, I can see that from the pics.


----------



## kevo82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TropMonk*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3060#post_23057072
> 
> 
> Anyone try this w1070 on a Black Diamond 1.4 screen yet?
> 
> 
> being my home "theater" is my living room I bit the bullet and purchased a 113" one.. I hope I don't regret it!



Please post some pictures after you try the screen with the W1070.


I wonder if there it's a huge difference between Black Diamond screen and DIY Black Widow painted screen for using the projector with ambient light, like 



 or


----------



## TropMonk

Sure will, I'm taking pictures with all manual settings (except autofocus). This way I can create some great pics. I hope to have the screen and PJ hung next weekend. I'll give my thoughts along with some pics.


----------



## schro5150

I'm strongly considering this for my first projector. I have four small kids. Can anyone recommend kid 3D glasses that work with the BenQ?


----------



## d4g

I have also noticed its a bit darker o. The right of the screen and is not as sharp


Compared to the left side


Left side is brighter and sharper


I'm from Australia


Wondering g if I should return it and get it replaced


U less some o e knows something


Thanx


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d4g*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3060#post_23059975
> 
> 
> I have also noticed its a bit darker o. The right of the screen and is not as sharp
> 
> 
> Compared to the left side
> 
> 
> Left side is brighter and sharper
> 
> 
> I'm from Australia
> 
> 
> Wondering g if I should return it and get it replaced
> 
> 
> U less some o e knows something
> 
> 
> Thanx



I get blurring from middle to top when I use the vertical lens shift — the more lens shift the more blurring.


I also notice, after I posted about the darker half of the screen, that I now have this faint blue streak from the bottom right corner up towards the top middle of the screen — only goes about 25% up and you can't really see it when watching content, but it's clear on what backgrounds.


My guess is that my DLP chip is bad. The only other way for that blue line to show up, as far as I know, would be a lens artifact. Since it wasn't there originally I'm pretty sure the lens didn't suddenly morph.


And yesterday the fan added a third noise to the mix — bearing sound is on and off but now I've got a warble sound which makes sense if the bearing isn't good.


We've decided to send this unit back to BenQ. Think we *might* try the W1080ST or Acer H6510. Not really sure about another BenQ — this one started off great but couldn't handle 30 days of use, we tried to use it as much as possible to make sure it was solid. . . good thing we did.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TropMonk*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3060#post_23057072
> 
> 
> Anyone try this w1070 on a Black Diamond 1.4 screen yet?
> 
> 
> being my home "theater" is my living room I bit the bullet and purchased a 113" one.. I hope I don't regret it!



Me too. I've been looking at 16:9 screens myself. Is your black diamond acoustically transparent? manual or automatic? let us know how it fares! pics would be great too (although, we realize you need a REALLY good camera to even bother...)


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schro5150*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3060#post_23059583
> 
> 
> I'm strongly considering this for my first projector. I have four small kids. Can anyone recommend kid 3D glasses that work with the BenQ?



My little nieces and nephews (6-16 age range), loved watching disney and pixar 3d movies using my Sainsonic. Sure, there are better ones out there, but probably not for $25. I could get the cheaper ones for the kids plus a few spares, the worst thing is them bringing over a few extra friends to watch a vid on movie nite and it's all like, ok who gets to go to the magical land and who is left behind!! buy a whole bunch of $25 dollar glasses, plus two higher end ones for the adults. The Sainonic ones fit everyone's heads fine, from kids to adults. At least, I didn't hear anyone complain. I think someone also mentioned in this thread that you can use a red marker over the sensor to fix the sync issues. I don't mind the sync issues, it's just one or two clicks when you come in and leave the room, not a major deal for me.


----------



## Brian Clark

Set up my BenQ W1070 - First impressions.


Firmware 1.04, out of the box.

Set up to SmartEco 
I have an XBox, PS3, DirecTV H21, and Panny BluRay player all going thru my Yamaha receiver (1.4a compatible). Single HDMI going into the BenQ on HDMI1


Right now, We have a sheet up, because we haven't gotten our screen yet (Elite Screens M100XWH 100" screen). The screen will be here Tuesday.


The Below was last night, in the dark, little to no ambient light:

2D: Even with the sheet, the picture is beautiful. It looks fantastic! I was really shocked. Having a screen designed for this will only make it better, I'm sure. I haven't made any adjustments to the BenQ, and I'm not sure I even need to. Our set up isn't the most ideal, as it's a basement, and the screen is opposite a bank of windows (I tested more this morning, and we'll get to that).

No RBE detected, watching a basketball game on ESPNHD. Colors look great, and it literally looks like watching my ole Samsung HL67A750, only much much bigger.


3D: Again. Gorgeous. Last night, the family watched Polar Express 3D, and one scene where the train made a sudden stop, it looked like it was coming out of the wall. Excellent effects. I bought 7 pair (we have 5 kids) of the Sainsonic SSZ-200DLB 144Hz glasses. These do a terrific job. There is some minor red bleed-thru, as others have said about this, but this is primarily seen on the black bars above and below the picture on smaller aspect movies (2.35:1 or whatever). Still, the glasses, for 25$ work great. Good enough for my brood, anyway, and I'm quite a technophile.

I also tried the UltraClear HD DLP-Link glasses I bought for my HL67 and Panny (Checkerbox format) 3D testing. These glasses were superior to the Sainsonics. No Red detected at all! ZERO! The only problem with these glasses is they are battery powered, and even with the power off, they bleed the battery. I'm already on battery #3 with these, and haven't even watched a whole movie. So, as awesome as they are performance-wise, I'm dissatisfied w/ their battery draining issue. I can deal w/ a little red on blacks (when you actually strain to look for it) over these.


This morning - ambient light aplenty.

I retuned my Yamaha 7.1 system, just to make sure the sound is good.

I put in my "benchmark" 3D bluray disk. Prometheus. Even w/ a bank of windows (blinds down, but light still permeates) behind the couch, the screen looks great! Prometheus is a gorgeous movie. Especially the opening sequence. The Sainsonics, and UltraClear looked awesome. Again, slight slight red on the black bars, but you don't really notice it at all in the movie itself, as things are moving all the time.

The fact that I can watch this with light coming from behind, and still have it look as good as a Rear Projection TV, and at it's size, is quite phenomenal. I love the BenQ so far, and am glad I put in the time to research it out.


I'm sure if I tuned it, it would be even MORE gorgeous, but even if I don't, it looks just fantastic. Very pleased.


Oh....a note on sound: Putting it in smart-Eco mode, the fan is audible, but like a whisper. If you are watching a show or movie, you can't tell it's there at all. I'll post some pics of the set up soon. The light bleed and halo isn't an issue at all. I have it mounted between two joists in an open ceiling (as you'll see in the pics).


Great machine!


----------



## schro5150




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3060#post_23060455
> 
> 
> My little nieces and nephews (6-16 age range), loved watching disney and pixar 3d movies using my Sainsonic. Sure, there are better ones out there, but probably not for $25. I could get the cheaper ones for the kids plus a few spares, the worst thing is them bringing over a few extra friends to watch a vid on movie nite and it's all like, ok who gets to go to the magical land and who is left behind!! buy a whole bunch of $25 dollar glasses, plus two higher end ones for the adults. The Sainonic ones fit everyone's heads fine, from kids to adults. At least, I didn't hear anyone complain. I think someone also mentioned in this thread that you can use a red marker over the sensor to fix the sync issues. I don't mind the sync issues, it's just one or two clicks when you come in and leave the room, not a major deal for me.






Much obliged for this. I went ahead and nabbed a couple of the True Depth for the parental units (can't really use "grownups" according to my wife) and three of the Sainsonics for the anklebiters (4,6, 9). The 18-month old is just going to have to deal with some slightly blurry stuff. As a bonus, I see that The Hobbit gets released on Wednesday, so me and the UPS dude are going to get real friendly this week.


On the way:

BenQ W1070

1.4 HDMI cables

5 pair of 3D spectacles

Hobbit 3D combo pack

Elite Screens ELECTRIC125H Electric Projection Screen


I'm probably going to need some advice on where to hang the screen. I have seven-foot drop ceilings in the basement, but a good cross beam to attach to. Just wondering if having it free hang from the cross beam is going to cause problems. I'm guessing I'll have to anchor it to the I beam that supports the cross beam.


----------



## CharlesZ7

OK. . . snapped a couple pics. The camera used isn't that great however, it does show the current issue very well.


This first one shows how half the screen has become noticeably darker. If you look closely at the bottom right you can see the blue line though, it's not as prevalent in the picture. The picture seems to have enhanced the dark issue a bit while decreasing the blue line.
 


Just a pic of Hotel Transylvania. . . the issue isn't as noticeable on content. The image does look better on screen than this pic


----------



## zapper

Hello, having handshake issue between my Onkyo receiver and my BenQ, set up my Onkyo receiver in the F/R and also brought up my PS3 from my basement home theater so connected the Onkyo to my Panasonic Viera 3D TV and played my PS3 with a 3D movie everything is great, so the culprit appears to be my BenQ projector. I am running a 24" Hdmi 1.4 cable thinking on running a 15' to see if that makes the difference ( the Length ).


What do you guys think a 24 or 15 foot cable???????


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesZ7*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3060#post_23060793
> 
> 
> OK. . . snapped a couple pics. The camera used isn't that great however, it does show the current issue very well.
> 
> 
> This first one shows how half the screen has become noticeably darker. If you look closely at the bottom right you can see the blue line though, it's not as prevalent in the picture. The picture seems to have enhanced the dark issue a bit while decreasing the blue line.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a pic of Hotel Transylvania. . . the issue isn't as noticeable on content. The image does look better on screen than this pic



That's not normal, I would return it.


EDIT : On second thought, it looks somewhat skewed. Are you sure your projector is aligned with the wall perfectly? I have my projector set up in a temporary bookshelf while I wait for a ceiling mount and it's quite often bumped out of alignment, causing all sorts of left-right focus and geometry issues. Try moving the projector around and see if it makes any difference before returning it.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3090#post_23060918
> 
> 
> Hello, having handshake issue between my Onkyo receiver and my BenQ, set up my Onkyo receiver in the F/R and also brought up my PS3 from my basement home theater so connected the Onkyo to my Panasonic Viera 3D TV and played my PS3 with a 3D movie everything is great, so the culprit appears to be my BenQ projector. I am running a 24" Hdmi 1.4 cable thinking on running a 15' to see if that makes the difference ( the Length ).
> 
> 
> What do you guys think a 24 or 15 foot cable???????



I could never get my PS3 to work in 3D on the BenQ, when connected via my receiver which doesn't pass through HDMI 1.4 (only 1.3). It's an older Marantz SR5004. Anyway, I'd try to connect your PS3 directly to the BenQ and try the 3D again. I bet you it will work. It did for me. I had to use optical for 5.1 audio when we watched Prometheus 3D over the holidays. If it doesn't, try another shorter cable. The PS3 has wireless controllers, should it shouldn't be too much an issue to place it closer to the projector for a while until you can get a repeater for your long run HDMI cables (just taking a wild guess here).


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3090#post_23060993
> 
> 
> That's not normal, I would return it.



Succinct and to the point! Love it!


Yeah, it's going back. Funny things is, we called them to setup an RMA just in case the fan issue got worse. . . a couple days later it did this thing. But they still haven't sent the RMA. Will call them Monday. . . technically the last day of our 30 days.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesZ7*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3090#post_23061015
> 
> 
> Succinct and to the point! Love it!
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's going back. Funny things is, we called them to setup an RMA just in case the fan issue got worse. . . a couple days later it did this thing. But they still haven't sent the RMA. Will call them Monday. . . technically the last day of our 30 days.



Im sure you have tried this already but check the alignment of your projector to make sure its dead straight with the screen, I read somewhere that this could correct color issues, dark portions, and focus.


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3090#post_23061041
> 
> 
> Im sure you have tried this already but check the alignment of your projector to make sure its dead straight with the screen, I read somewhere that this could correct color issues, dark portions, and focus.



Yeah, I went through the whole. . . reset, re-align, zoom and re-align — it's squared up now at least as good as it has ever been when I didn't have the issue. Nothing I did had any effect on the issue. The problem (including the blue line in the bottom right) is always there no matter what angle or zoom.


With that strange blue line in the bottom right it leads me to believe something went wrong with the DLP chip. From what I've read people with this type of problem (half screen dark) often solve it with zoom and/or re-alignment except when it just goes bad. Read about one person (not the w1070) having this problem. He sent it to BenQ and they confirmed the problem but couldn't fix it and told him that it really wasn't an issue and he wold have to live with it — I doubt they tried a different DLP chip. He wasn't a happy camper.


Luckily ours is still returnable. . . definitely a reason to push these things hard the first 30 days to really test them.


Nonetheless, thanks for the advice!


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesZ7*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3090#post_23061103
> 
> 
> Yeah, I went through the whole. . . reset, re-align, zoom and re-align — it's squared up now at least as good as it has ever been when I didn't have the issue. Nothing I did had any effect on the issue. The problem (including the blue line in the bottom right) is always there no matter what angle or zoom.
> 
> 
> With that strange blue line in the bottom right it leads me to believe something went wrong with the DLP chip. From what I've read people with this type of problem (half screen dark) often solve it with zoom and/or re-alignment except when it just goes bad. Read about one person (not the w1070) having this problem. He sent it to BenQ and they confirmed the problem but couldn't fix it and told him that it really wasn't an issue and he wold have to live with it — I doubt they tried a different DLP chip. He wasn't a happy camper.
> 
> 
> Luckily ours is still returnable. . . definitely a reason to push these things hard the first 30 days to really test them.
> 
> 
> Nonetheless, thanks for the advice!



yeah hope you get it worked out and yeah once I get my projector Im going to make it my primary screen for 30days


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3090#post_23061001
> 
> 
> I could never get my PS3 to work in 3D on the BenQ, when connected via my receiver which doesn't pass through HDMI 1.4 (only 1.3). It's an older Marantz SR5004. Anyway, I'd try to connect your PS3 directly to the BenQ and try the 3D again. I bet you it will work. It did for me. I had to use optical for 5.1 audio when we watched Prometheus 3D over the holidays. If it doesn't, try another shorter cable. The PS3 has wireless controllers, should it shouldn't be too much an issue to place it closer to the projector for a while until you can get a repeater for your long run HDMI cables (just taking a wild guess here).




Replaced a THX Onkyo 7,1 not 3d it was 4 or 5 years old and bought a Onyo 3D 515 and already had the PS3 since 2007 or so, the receiver will not pass the 3D to the BenQ, have tried directly from my PS3 to the projector and have hooked up my optical on my oild Onkyo and it played. but if I have to do that will send the 3D Onkyo back no need for it, and the sound would be diminished. Looking for a 15' or so to hook it to the BenQ, just got back from the rat shack and they do not have anything with 3D. the culprit is that lousy handshake.


Thanks anyways and good luck to you or should say to the both of us.


----------



## man4mopar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3090#post_23061168
> 
> 
> Replaced a THX Onkyo 7,1 not 3d it was 4 or 5 years old and bought a Onyo 3D 515 and already had the PS3 since 2007 or so, the receiver will not pass the 3D to the BenQ, have tried directly from my PS3 to the projector and have hooked up my optical on my oild Onkyo and it played. but if I have to do that will send the 3D Onkyo back no need for it, and the sound would be diminished. Looking for a 15' or so to hook it to the BenQ, just got back from the rat shack and they do not have anything with 3D. the culprit is that lousy handshake.
> 
> 
> Thanks anyways and good luck to you or should say to the both of us.



Didn't we fo through a series of tests earlier and learn it was your HDMI cable? Have you ran both HDMI cables to projector straight and get working 3D. Two HDMI cables being the one you use for PS3 to TXNR515 and one from TXNR515 to projector.If they both pass the 3D from the PS3 then your cables are fine if one does not then you need a High Speed HDMI cable, again no such thing as a HDMI 1.4 spec cable.

If both cables pass the 3D then your receiver is at fault and should be replaced/repaired under warranty. Could be user error in a setting but doubt it, but make sure it is not doing enhancements.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *man4mopar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3090#post_23061301
> 
> 
> Didn't we fo through a series of tests earlier and learn it was your HDMI cable? Have you ran both HDMI cables to projector straight and get working 3D. Two HDMI cables being the one you use for PS3 to TXNR515 and one from TXNR515 to projector.If they both pass the 3D from the PS3 then your cables are fine if one does not then you need a High Speed HDMI cable, again no such thing as a HDMI 1.4 spec cable.
> 
> If both cables pass the 3D then your receiver is at fault and should be replaced/repaired under warranty. Could be user error in a setting but doubt it, but make sure it is not doing enhancements.




I know that they are not Hdmi 1.4 cables the 1.4 is the equipment connection to the TV, Projector, etc. or high end cables with Ethernet and so on. You confuse me to a degree " what test did we ran earlier that at fault it was my hdmi cable? " what I should do is to get my projector cables and take them off and then test them with the same equipment on my Family Room 3D plasma, then if that 24' cable works its the PJ, correct???? Say do I know you from the Navy, lol.


----------



## man4mopar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3090#post_23061380
> 
> 
> I know that they are not Hdmi 1.4 cables the 1.4 is the equipment connection to the TV, Projector, etc. or high end cables with Ethernet and so on. You confuse me to a degree " what test did we ran earlier that at fault it was my hdmi cable? " what I should do is to get my projector cables and take them off and then test them with the same equipment on my Family Room 3D plasma, then if that 24' cable works its the PJ, correct???? Say do I know you from the Navy, lol.



Maybe was some one else same issue same receiver earlier in this thread. Ha nope we do not know each other.


My understanding is you have gotten 3D to work with the PS3 connected to the Projector directly- Yes or No?


My question is does the 3D work with the PS3 directly connected to the Projector with HDMI cables you use to connect the PS3 to Receiver and Receiver to Projector?


> If both cables can produce 3D with the PS3 directly connected to the Projector but not with the Receiver in the center then the issue is with the receiver either in a setting or issue with the hardware inside.

> If one of the cables can not do 3D from PS3 direct to projector then you need to replace that cable with a high speed HDMI cable.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Do any of you guys know what Color temp mode is closest to 6500k? Does the picture prestes affect the Color temp too?


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Double post, sorry.


----------



## zapper

Look at this site it will show you just about everything about the projector and the closes to 6500K


www.projectorcentral.com/benq_w1070_3d_home_video_projector_review.htm


----------



## Tyrone Burton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3100_100#post_23062065
> 
> 
> Look at this site it will show you just about everything about the projector and the closes to 6500K
> 
> 
> www.projectorcentral.com/benq_w1070_3d_home_video_projector_review.htm


Thanks Zapper.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *man4mopar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3090#post_23061554
> 
> 
> Maybe was some one else same issue same receiver earlier in this thread. Ha nope we do not know each other.
> 
> 
> My understanding is you have gotten 3D to work with the PS3 connected to the Projector directly- Yes or No?
> 
> 
> My question is does the 3D work with the PS3 directly connected to the Projector with HDMI cables you use to connect the PS3 to Receiver and Receiver to Projector?
> 
> 
> > If both cables can produce 3D with the PS3 directly connected to the Projector but not with the Receiver in the center then the issue is with the receiver either in a setting or issue with the hardware inside.
> 
> > If one of the cables can not do 3D from PS3 direct to projector then you need to replace that cable with a high speed HDMI cable.



Thanks for replying,



Here is the answers to your question.


My understanding is you have gotten 3D to work with the PS3 connected to the Projector directly- Yes or No? Yes


My question is does the 3D work with the PS3 directly connected to the Projector with HDMI cables you use to connect the PS3 to Receiver and Receiver to Projector? NO


Here is what I recently tested, took my Onkyo receiver 515 3D and my PS3 and the 24' hdmi cable to my Family room, connected the cable directly to my Plasma 3D and the other end to my receiver then the receiver was connected to the PS3 and played a 3D movie and everything was OK, the Plasma is a Panasonic Viera.


So somehow my BenQ is not working properly or no handshake the way I look at it, at first thought it was my receiver then the PS3 but that passed the 3D test but not the handshake with the BenQ


----------



## man4mopar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3090#post_23062109
> 
> 
> Thanks for replying,
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the answers to your question.
> 
> 
> My understanding is you have gotten 3D to work with the PS3 connected to the Projector directly- Yes or No? Yes
> 
> My question is does the 3D work with the PS3 directly connected to the Projector with HDMI cables you use to connect the PS3 to Receiver and Receiver to Projector? NO
> 
> 
> Here is what I recently tested, took my Onkyo receiver 515 3D and my PS3 and the 24' hdmi cable to my Family room, connected the cable directly to my Plasma 3D and the other end to my receiver then the receiver was connected to the PS3 and played a 3D movie and everything was OK, the Plasma is a Panasonic Viera.
> 
> 
> So somehow my BenQ is not working properly or no handshake the way I look at it, at first thought it was my receiver then the PS3 but that passed the 3D test but not the handshake with the BenQ


My question is does the 3D work with the PS3 directly connected to the Projector with HDMI cables you use to connect the PS3 to Receiver and Receiver to Projector? NO Lost me here, so one of the cables does not pass the 3D of the PS3 to the projector? Is it the 24' cable that does not pass it?


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *man4mopar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3090#post_23062337
> 
> My question is does the 3D work with the PS3 directly connected to the Projector with HDMI cables you use to connect the PS3 to Receiver and Receiver to Projector? NO Lost me here, so one of the cables does not pass the 3D of the PS3 to the projector? Is it the 24' cable that does not pass it?



I dont think its the cables because he said he used the same cables with a TV and his PS3 and it worked fine even with his AVR so my guess is the problem is with the projector.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *man4mopar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3090#post_23062337
> 
> My question is does the 3D work with the PS3 directly connected to the Projector with HDMI cables you use to connect the PS3 to Receiver and Receiver to Projector? NO Lost me here, so one of the cables does not pass the 3D of the PS3 to the projector? Is it the 24' cable that does not pass it?




I can run the PS3 directly to the PJ a 24' cable and get picture but no sound except from the PJ since its not connected to the receiver.


When connected the system like it suppose to using the same 24' cable receiver but this time connected and running out the movie to my plasma everything was OK. But using my Plasma as the Benq but when the benQ is connected properly through the receiver, zip.


Hope this makes sence to you.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3090#post_23062584
> 
> 
> I dont think its the cables because he said he used the same cables with a TV and his PS3 and it worked fine even with his AVR so my guess is the problem is with the projector.



I agree with you Chaves 100% but can it be the receiver and the projector have a handshake issue??????? or is it the PJ.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3090#post_23062591
> 
> 
> I agree with you Chaves 100% but can it be the receiver and the projector have a handshake issue??????? or is it the PJ.



well if the receiver is handshaking just find with the TV then I think its the projector because the hdmi handshake is universal, it doesnt have different standards so that would make lean towards the projector having issues, the only thing I can think of that might come into play is delay and the projector somehow missing or responding to late to the handshake? not even sure if thats a possibility for an issue.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3090#post_23062599
> 
> 
> well if the receiver is handshaking just find with the TV then I think its the projector because the hdmi handshake is universal, it doesnt have different standards so that would make lean towards the projector having issues, the only thing I can think of that might come into play is delay and the projector somehow missing or responding to late to the handshake? not even sure if thats a possibility for an issue.




I can still exchange it the PJ up until the 24 I believe as a DOA, no handshake with my BenQ.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Try with another PS3, who knows. Also make sure the PS3 firmware is updated. /shrug. I would hate to be without my projector, even for a day! let alone the time it'll take to fix something.


----------



## man4mopar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3090#post_23062585
> 
> 
> I can run the PS3 directly to the PJ a 24' cable and get picture but no sound except from the PJ since its not connected to the receiver.
> 
> 
> When connected the system like it suppose to using the same 24' cable receiver but this time connected and running out the movie to my plasma everything was OK. But using my Plasma as the Benq but when the benQ is connected properly through the receiver, zip.
> 
> 
> Hope this makes sence to you.



Zip as in no picture nothing? yes/no


Zip as in no 3D option? yes/no


Zip as in image is blurry but no 3D through glasses? yes/no


I agree if the system works with the receiver, PS3 and Plasma it should work with the projector. Now wondering what is seen on the screen from the projector when a 3D source is played.

Have you tried both HDMI inputs?


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3090#post_23062612
> 
> 
> I can still exchange it the PJ up until the 24 I believe as a DOA, no handshake with my BenQ.



oh all this talk with 3d what about 2d? I dont recall do you have any issues playing 2d blurays with your PS3 through your AVR to your Projector? as that requires the same type of handshake


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *man4mopar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3090#post_23062790
> 
> 
> Zip as in no picture nothing? yes/no
> 
> 
> Zip as in no 3D option? yes/no
> 
> 
> Zip as in image is blurry but no 3D through glasses? yes/no
> 
> 
> I agree if the system works with the receiver, PS3 and Plasma it should work with the projector. Now wondering what is seen on the screen from the projector when a 3D source is played.
> 
> Have you tried both HDMI inputs?



Man4Mopar, you crack me up that is a good thing.


Zip as in no picture nothing? yes


Zip as in no 3D option? no option, cannot get nothing


No 3D at all, have tried different cables etc and nothing works, does the W1070 have a upgrade firmware?????


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3090#post_23062801
> 
> 
> oh all this talk with 3d what about 2d? I dont recall do you have any issues playing 2d blurays with your PS3 through your AVR to your Projector? as that requires the same type of handshake



Have tried everything under the sun except to exchange it.


----------



## kevo82

Could you try to play 3D movies from a PC in 1080p, using PS3 and PS3 Media Server installed on the PC?


I am sure that will work.


I had a lot of problems playing 3D mkvs from PC to my 3D Panasonic plasma, but I tryed with PS3 Media Server and it works perfectly.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3090#post_23063531
> 
> 
> Have tried everything under the sun except to exchange it.



I think then you better exchange it that way you gain another 30 days return and hopefully that solves the problem.


----------



## TropMonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevo82*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3060#post_23059469
> 
> 
> Please post some pictures after you try the screen with the W1070.
> 
> 
> I wonder if there it's a huge difference between Black Diamond screen and DIY Black Widow painted screen for using the projector with ambient light, like
> 
> 
> 
> or



Yeah, I'm going to be posting my whole build soon. I would think that the BD Screen would be a much bigger difference with the multi layer system they use as apposed to a more simple painted system, but the proof is in the pudding!


I hope to have the PJ and screen mounted next weekend March 16-17th with pictures to follow. I've had the privileged of installing some huge home theater setups ($250K+ cost for the theater room alone) and now that I've just moved into my own place (no longer renting) I'm thrilled to be able to put some work into my own setup. I don't have the funds to setup crazy expensive stuff like what I'm used to working with, however I feel my experience with the uber expensive hardware setups lends me to pick-out good bang for the buck hardware (like the Benq w1070).


I picked up the Black Diamond 1.4 113" screen for $1,400 SHIPPED! That's less than half the price if you were to go buy it from Best Buy/Magnolia. Unfortunately it looks like the guy I got it from no longer has any more in stock.


To say I'm excited is a complete understatement! I have high hopes for this screen and PJ setup. I'll keep everyone here updated.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3090#post_23063935
> 
> 
> I think then you better exchange it that way you gain another 30 days return and hopefully that solves the problem.




Thinking about it or going with another PJ that cost more, never have I had a handshake issue but their is always the first time, uh.


Just talked to Amazon and they suggested to contact BenQ support and if they can't help me then exchange, have 12 day's still


----------



## d4g

Hi I returned the projector and got another one


The darkness issue is ok


But now the focus is crisp on the right and a touch out on the left

Should I exchange again


Denis


----------



## d4g

Hi I returned the projector and got another one


The darkness issue is ok


But now the focus is crisp on the right and a touch out on the left

Should I exchange again


Denis


----------



## d4g

From seating position u can't see the focus.


That's why I said its touch out.


----------



## d4g

Am I expecting too much


Denis


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

From what we can tell, usually if the focus is out on one side it means the alignment of the projector is wrong. measure the height of the left and right edges, if they are the same and the focus is still wrong, the maybe your project has an issue. If they are slightly off that explains it. You really have to align the projector properly then re-focus until the left and right are the same sharpness. And no projector is perfect either.


----------



## guy80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TropMonk*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3090#post_23063959
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm going to be posting my whole build soon. I would think that the BD Screen would be a much bigger difference with the multi layer system they use as apposed to a more simple painted system, but the proof is in the pudding!
> 
> 
> I hope to have the PJ and screen mounted next weekend March 16-17th with pictures to follow. I've had the privileged of installing some huge home theater setups ($250K+ cost for the theater room alone) and now that I've just moved into my own place (no longer renting) I'm thrilled to be able to put some work into my own setup. I don't have the funds to setup crazy expensive stuff like what I'm used to working with, however I feel my experience with the uber expensive hardware setups lends me to pick-out good bang for the buck hardware (like the Benq w1070).
> 
> 
> I picked up the Black Diamond 1.4 113" screen for $1,400 SHIPPED! That's less than half the price if you were to go buy it from Best Buy/Magnolia. Unfortunately it looks like the guy I got it from no longer has any more in stock.
> 
> 
> To say I'm excited is a complete understatement! I have high hopes for this screen and PJ setup. I'll keep everyone here updated.



Definitely curious how the Black Diamond screen performs with this projector. I haven't seen a whole lot of forum experience posted


----------



## d4g

Well I understand that but the previous projector was sharp on the left but out if focus on the right


Returned it got another now this one is sharp on the right out if focus on left and it is in the same position as the last one


I rang Benq and they said they will test both batches as I am now using this one and last one from January 2013 1.04 firmware


They said they will test both and check the focus and darkness if both and the couriour that to me and pickup the faulty one


I can safely say the customer service is great from benq Australia


Denis


----------



## dzenc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d4g*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3120#post_23065214
> 
> 
> Well I understand that but the previous projector was sharp on the left but out if focus on the right
> 
> 
> Returned it got another now this one is sharp on the right out if focus on left and it is in the same position as the last one



Umm... Can't you adjust the focus so that this one becomes sharp on the left? (and then it will be fuzzy on the right?)


If it is sharp on one side and fuzzy on the other, seems to me you should be able to pick which side is sharp and which is fuzzy by adjusting the focus?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Like I said, it sounds like a common alignment problem, the focus can't be even left to right no matter what if the projector beam isn't perfectly even with the screen. The easiest way to find out if just to measure the heights of the edges and compare them.


----------



## dzenc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3120#post_23065935
> 
> 
> Like I said, it sounds like a common alignment problem



Yup, it does.


----------



## latexii

Anyone tried this projector with ND2 -filter ? if so, would love to see / hear about results


----------



## blee0120

I don't know if this has been discussed, but I can not get any SBS or TB files to be recognized as 3D. I ripped a couple of my 3D movies in those formats to see how ghosting look on my jvc projectors. My 3D blu ray discs work with no problems as they are frame pack. I tried the files with my Oppo 103 and AIOS HD Media Center. Both worked with the W7000 with no problems. I think if the W0170 could just choose 3D, I can select TB or sbs they would work. Is there anyway this is possible?


----------



## Tyrone Burton

That's strange then. I havnt received my screen yet so for the time being I'm projecting on my White wall. The screens image is larger on one side and smaller on the other, because I have the PJ on a stool next to my chair.


I thought that the focus on one side and not that focused on the other would fix itself as soon as the projector is properly centred? Sounds bad.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Setup my W1070 and screen this weekend. Getting it perfectly aligned (I have slight OCD lol) was annoying as hell, but finally got it effectively perfect.


The praise was well deserved. The image is quite beautiful. Blacks are good, not great, but everything else about the image is spectacular.


PJ is bright. With the lights on, or a little sun, the image is very good, provided that it is showing mostly bright material. If you are watching anything dark, the blacks quickly get washed out. Not surprising, and it's still watchable. I'd say that with a little ambient light, the blacks look like a very cheap computer monitor, and with the lights out and room darkened, the blacks look like a decent LCD TV.


Tried out a BD last night and it was great on the 110". Dark scenes looked good, while bright scenes looked phenomenal. I definitely miss the blacks of my Panny, and I will upgrade to a better PJ in a few years. I just wanted something that was great for the price for now, which this is, and then I'll get a 4k projector when they get into the $5k-6k range, instead of spending that much now and having to do it again a few years from now.


Very satisfied so far. Didn't even run a cal yet, and the colors are still pretty awesome out of the box. Just used the AVCH test disc to set Contrast and brightness, selected User 1 warm color temp with SmartEco. Now that my colorimeter and tripod came, I'll run a full cal sometime this week on multiple modes. For now, I'm content with how impressive the image is out of the box.


Noise isn't a factor either (knock on wood). The fan is quite low. My PJ is ceiling mounted overhead and the only time I hear it is if there is absolutely no sound from the TV. It's quieter than my computer (which to be fair, has 6 fans lol), and the PS3.


I'd recommend this projector to anyone that wants one that will give a pretty expensive picture at a relatively inexpensive price.


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3120#post_23066528
> 
> 
> I don't know if this has been discussed, but I can not get any SBS or TB files to be recognized as 3D. I ripped a couple of my 3D movies in those formats to see how ghosting look on my jvc projectors. My 3D blu ray discs work with no problems as they are frame pack. I tried the files with my Oppo 103 and AIOS HD Media Center. Both worked with the W7000 with no problems. I think if the W0170 could just choose 3D, I can select TB or sbs they would work. Is there anyway this is possible?



Yes, there has been lengthy discussions on how to play the different 3D formats.


I posted how to use stereoscopic player. . . here 


On that same page there are lots of discussions about 3D, especially SBS.


----------



## dzenc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3120#post_23066531
> 
> 
> I thought that the focus on one side and not that focused on the other would fix itself as soon as the projector is properly centred?



It will. It has to be centered AND parallel to the screen. If it is angled one way or the other (even slightly) then it will mis-align the image.


----------



## zapper

Recently read that after 6 months our viewing will change on our screen where half of the screen will be OK and the other not so good, should had copied that article and posted it here, they said its common in the event get a extended warranty if you can.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3090#post_23063935
> 
> 
> I think then you better exchange it that way you gain another 30 days return and hopefully that solves the problem.



I am exchanging it, hope that its the issue if not everything is going back, lol since do not know what item is the problem, PS3, Onkyo 515 or the Benq, talked to BenQ support and the person that answer have never had a handshake issue but will contact headquarters in Taiwan to see if they had this issue.


Have had at least 3 prior PJ no issues at all????


----------



## blee0120

Tried a stereoscopic 3D player on my htpc and no luck still. I really don't want to use my htpc to watch 3D files. Don't understand why I am not able to just choose the 3D formats myself. Seems odd to me. Never had this problem with any of my jvc projectors or the W7000.


----------



## DaGamePimp

Likely picking one of these up tonight.


Can always sell it to someone here after checking it out and calibrating it if it does not work out for me.










Jason


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3120#post_23068120
> 
> 
> Tried a stereoscopic 3D player on my htpc and no luck still. I really don't want to use my htpc to watch 3D files. Don't understand why I am not able to just choose the 3D formats myself. Seems odd to me. Never had this problem with any of my jvc projectors or the W7000.



the W1070 is picky about 3D. . . my guess is, they intentionally gimped it this way to push people toward higher end models. Clearly the W7000 and JVC are NOT entry level models like the W1070.


For frame packing and over under 3D you have to input into the W1070 @ 1080p/24Hz or less.

SBS requires 1080i/50 or 60 Hz or less.


So. .. whatever you use to play your 3D files has to either meet those resolutions or convert the files into a format that works. Stereoscopic player will convert the input format to whatever output format you want but you still have to have the graphics on your computer setup properly. . . or whatever player you are using. Since bluray's standard is frame-packing @ 1080p/24Hz it works perfectly.


When using stereoscopic player you need to ensure you pick the proper "viewing method" and set your graphics card to 1080p/24Hz. . . . if the player doesn't have your graphics card in "viewing method" to automatically change the settings for you — all discussed on the page and previous page I linked to.


PowerDVD has worked for some as well as some media player devices like Roku. ..


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesZ7*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3120_40#post_23068914
> 
> 
> the W1070 is picky about 3D. . . my guess is, they intentionally gimped it this way to push people toward higher end models. Clearly the W7000 and JVC are NOT entry level models like the W1070.
> 
> 
> For frame packing and over under 3D you have to input into the W1070 @ 1080p/24Hz or less.
> 
> SBS requires 1080i/50 or 60 Hz or less.
> 
> 
> So. .. whatever you use to play your 3D files has to either meet those resolutions or convert the files into a format that works. Stereoscopic player will convert the input format to whatever output format you want but you still have to have the graphics on your computer setup properly. . . or whatever player you are using. Since bluray's standard is frame-packing @ 1080p/24Hz it works perfectly.
> 
> 
> When using stereoscopic player you need to ensure you pick the proper "viewing method" and set your graphics card to 1080p/24Hz. . . . if the player doesn't have your graphics card in "viewing method" to automatically change the settings for you — all discussed on the page and previous page I linked to.
> 
> 
> PowerDVD has worked for some as well as some media player devices like Roku. ..


I only planned to use the W1070 for sports and TV, but the 3D should be available. Even though its an entry level projector, there is no reason for this to be a problem for 3D. Good thing for me, I was just interested to only see how those files look.


----------



## Tyrone Burton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzenc*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3100_100#post_23067063
> 
> 
> It will. It has to be centered AND parallel to the screen. If it is angled one way or the other (even slightly) then it will mis-align the image.


Oh, phew! panic over


----------



## zapper

Amazon is amassing this afternoon requested to return my W1070 and it was approved and they will pick it up tomorrow and the new one will arrive tomorrow also, that is excellent service if you ask me, now have to keep my fingers crossed that it woks.


----------



## dzenc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3120#post_23069204
> 
> 
> Amazon is amassing this afternoon requested to return my W1070 and it was approved and they will pick it up tomorrow and the new one will arrive tomorrow also, that is excellent service if you ask me, now have to keep my fingers crossed that it woks.



Cool. I hope the replacement PJ fixes the issue for you. If it doesn't - I would look again at the cables. See if you can try with shorter cables (10' or less). Test each cable one by one by connecting it directly from the source device to the PJ with no receiver in the middle. Make sure everything is working the way you want it to. If possible, test 1080p/60hz. If that works with both cables, then try using those same two cables with the receiver in the middle and see what happens.


----------



## zapper

Thanks dzenc.


----------



## Nimoy

Would one of you gentlemen be so kind as to check your RGB values and report what the default and maximum settings are for this?


----------



## man4mopar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3120#post_23066528
> 
> 
> I don't know if this has been discussed, but I can not get any SBS or TB files to be recognized as 3D. I ripped a couple of my 3D movies in those formats to see how ghosting look on my jvc projectors. My 3D blu ray discs work with no problems as they are frame pack. I tried the files with my Oppo 103 and AIOS HD Media Center. Both worked with the W7000 with no problems. I think if the W0170 could just choose 3D, I can select TB or sbs they would work. Is there anyway this is possible?



What output resolution and frequency/FPS are you sending the projector?


\


----------



## man4mopar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3120#post_23069204
> 
> 
> Amazon is amassing this afternoon requested to return my W1070 and it was approved and they will pick it up tomorrow and the new one will arrive tomorrow also, that is excellent service if you ask me, now have to keep my fingers crossed that it woks.



Hope it does work. What HDMI cables are you using now?


----------



## gknight454

hello guys, im new to pj's this is going to be my first one just placed order with favi 120" electric. may not be the best but this is a starter project.

my first ? is

1 - for a 120" screen how to get the best picture should i place it 10' with no zoom or 11'7" with 1.15 x zoom ?

i have 15' to work with i just dont know anything about zoom is it good or bad?


----------



## gknight454

hello guys, im new to pj's this is going to be my first one just placed order with favi 120" electric. may not be the best but this is a starter project.

my first ? is

1 - for a 120" screen how to get the best picture should i place it 10' with no zoom or 11'7" with 1.15 x zoom ?

i have 15' to work with i just dont know anything about zoom is it good or bad?


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *man4mopar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3120_40#post_23069752
> 
> 
> What output resolution and frequency/FPS are you sending the projector?
> 
> 
> \



I tried all resolutions 720p/1080i, 1080p. I just gave up. Maybe ill try to figure it out later


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Hmm. Yesterday I tried using a calibration disc called DVE to set it up the best I can and noticed this projector was clipping below black bars in the image. Has anyone here noticed this to if they have a calibration disc? My BD player is the PS3 Slim. It also clips the Whiter than White too.


It's totally fine with 0-255 content.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *man4mopar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3120#post_23069781
> 
> 
> Hope it does work. What HDMI cables are you using now?




Have the new BenQ just sitting and will try it of a table to make sure it works, as far as cables a 15' and a 24' will try both the 15 is somewhat better built but a cable is a cable.


----------



## Auric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3150#post_23071343
> 
> 
> Hmm. Yesterday I tried using a calibration disc called DVE to set it up the best I can and noticed this projector was clipping below black bars in the image. Has anyone here noticed this to if they have a calibration disc? My BD player is the PS3 Slim. It also clips the Whiter than White too.
> 
> 
> It's totally fine with 0-255 content.



Probably that will help

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1090642/0-255-vs-16-235-on-htpc-trying-to-understand-what-is-going-on 

http://www.audioholics.com/tweaks/calibrate-your-system/hdmi-black-levels-xvycc-rgb


----------



## cliffly

Hi I too need to know about the zoom ratio. I'm new here, been trawling these great forums and you have all helped me so much gaining knowledge for my first HT.


I am about to pull the trigger on the W1070, my first projector, it's the final link to go with the oppo 103 and Pioneer lx75.


I have to put the projector 330 cms back from the screen ceiling mounted. After I put everything into the calculator it says that at 330 cms I will need to zoom to the maximum 1:30 to throw to a 100" screen.


Ideally I only want a 92" screen as i'm not far from the screen, about 3 metres but if my calculations are correct then the projector is too far away for this size screen.


I would appreciate a little help in this as I live in Thailand and if anyone knows here, it is incredibly difficult to find anyone who knows their profession inside out, i'm getting all kinds of different answers, it's also $600 more than it costs in Europe, Oz or the U.S and i'm being fobbed off with 120hz Asus glasses !


So does it sound about right that at 330cms from the screen, I could not have 92" and can only have 100" if zoomed right in and as per the post above, zooming like that, does it affect quality at all?


I wonder if there is a bracket for it that is telescopic and has depth also, like an L shape, to get it nearer to the screen?


Many thanks


----------



## dzenc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3150#post_23071460
> 
> 
> but a cable is a cable.



Not true. Especially for high speeds over long lengths. And HDMI is one of the fastest protocols generally available right now.


What IS true is that price almost never equates to quality when it comes to cables.


What you need to look for is mostly wire gauge (AWG), which translates to resistance. Lower numbers = thicker wires = less resistance = better cable. Also, number of twists per inch (for balanced lines) and the quality of the sheilding will make a difference.


Unfortunately, most cable vendors don't provide this information, so you are left to think either (a) all cables are alike or (b) the more money I pay, the better the cable I will get. Neither is true.


Below 6-10', you may be OK, but once you step up to longer cables, cable quality becomes a much bigger issue.


----------



## TropMonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzenc*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3150#post_23071576
> 
> 
> Below 6-10', you may be OK, but once you step up to longer cables, cable quality becomes a much bigger issue.



This is why you always test long run cables before fishing or placing them in the wall.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzenc*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3150#post_23071576
> 
> 
> Not true. Especially for high speeds over long lengths. And HDMI is one of the fastest protocols generally available right now.
> 
> 
> What IS true is that price almost never equates to quality when it comes to cables.
> 
> 
> What you need to look for is mostly wire gauge (AWG), which translates to resistance. Lower numbers = thicker wires = less resistance = better cable. Also, number of twists per inch (for balanced lines) and the quality of the sheilding will make a difference.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, most cable vendors don't provide this information, so you are left to think either (a) all cables are alike or (b) the more money I pay, the better the cable I will get. Neither is true.
> 
> 
> Below 6-10', you may be OK, but once you step up to longer cables, cable quality becomes a much bigger issue.




Recently read a Cnet review of cables and they basically stated all cables are equal as long as you get the right one for your display, 1.3 or 1.4.ans so forth.


----------



## dzenc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3150#post_23071617
> 
> 
> Recently read a Cnet review of cables and they basically stated all cables are equal as long as you get the right one for your display, 1.3 or 1.4.ans so forth.



I wouldn't bet on it. If the cables actually meet the required specifications AT A GIVEN LENGTH, then that's certainly true. If two cables both meet the same specs (in other words, they both pass a certification test at a given bandwidth), then -- for the purposes we're talking about -- they're equally as good. The problem is that the longer the cable, the harder it is to meet the specs, and it's not necessarily true that the cables that you buy are tested to spec at the lengths they are shipped.

http://www.bluejeanscable.com/articles/certified-hdmi-cables.htm 


> Quote:
> Now, there's a complicated sort of "kicker" here. The HDMI Adopter Agreement specifies that compliance testing is required only for a manufacturer's first product in a product category. So if one is a manufacturer of cable, all that has to be done is to meet compliance testing, once, for a single batch of cable. After that, no external compliance testing is required by the HDMI Adopter Agreement. One can build, for example, a 3-foot long 24 AWG cable with PE dielectric and bare copper conductors, have compliance testing done on it, and then go on to build a cable of a completely different length and design--say, a 25-foot long polyolefin dielectric cable with 28 AWG tinned copper conductors--and do no compliance testing at all. The HDMI Licensing organization has taken steps toward changing this situation, and has inserted into the Compliance Testing Specification some language indicating that a cable cannot be deemed "compliant" and therefore eligible to bear the HDMI trademarks unless it's been shown compliant up to the length being sold. However, these provisions presently may not be enforceable because they arguably conflict with the Adopter Agreement; whether they are enforceable or not, unfortunately, they are routinely ignored.



Unfortunately, the most practical way to find out is typically to test the cable yourself -- at the length you want to use -- using the application that you intend to use it for. This is why I suggested you test each cable individually. And start with lengths


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzenc*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3150#post_23071788
> 
> 
> I wouldn't bet on it. If the cables actually meet the required specifications AT A GIVEN LENGTH, then that's certainly true. If two cables both meet the same specs (in other words, they both pass a certification test at a given bandwidth), then -- for the purposes we're talking about -- they're equally as good. The problem is that the longer the cable, the harder it is to meet the specs, and it's not necessarily true that the cables that you buy are tested to spec at the lengths they are shipped.
> 
> http://www.bluejeanscable.com/articles/certified-hdmi-cables.htm
> 
> Unfortunately, the most practical way to find out is typically to test the cable yourself -- at the length you want to use -- using the application that you intend to use it for. This is why I suggested you test each cable individually. And start with lengths


----------



## levy07

Got this projector on Friday and watched a few blu rays. Picture was very sharp with darby @ 60 in cinema mode. Vey good 3d but I did notice some red with the sainsonics. Calibrated last night on user one using eye one and color hcfr and the picture is very natural looking, not far from crt or plasma. Very happy.


----------



## zapper

Think that I need to go back tp projector 101 class, so far nothing on my screen, will recheck the set up, back to the manual and will try a regular DVD .


----------



## Tyrone Burton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Auric*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3100_100#post_23071477
> 
> 
> Probably that will help
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1090642/0-255-vs-16-235-on-htpc-trying-to-understand-what-is-going-on
> 
> http://www.audioholics.com/tweaks/calibrate-your-system/hdmi-black-levels-xvycc-rgb


Thanks for the links but I'm not quite sure what you're trying to explain here. I don't get it. When I watch anything film or TV I switch the projector back to video levels and the PS3 back to limited.


----------



## zapper

Finally, finally able to watch my PJ 100%


----------



## dzenc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3150#post_23072362
> 
> 
> Finally, finally able to watch my PJ 100%



Good news! What fixed it?


----------



## man4mopar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3150#post_23070415
> 
> 
> I tried all resolutions 720p/1080i, 1080p. I just gave up. Maybe ill try to figure it out later



Along with resolution frequency/fps need to be matched as well. 720P 60fps is listed as SBS and TB compatible, SBS and TB will need to be selected in the projector.


I have a issue with my Computer and Receiver that even though I have the computer set to output 720P 60fps the projector has a listed input of 1080P 60. Which I am trying to figure out what is at fault. It does do 720P 60 because my 360 and PS3 do 3D games just fine and my non 144hz dlp link glasses sync.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *man4mopar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3160_40#post_23072432
> 
> 
> Along with resolution frequency/fps need to be matched as well. 720P 60fps is listed as SBS and TB compatible, SBS and TB will need to be selected in the projector.
> 
> 
> I have a issue with my Computer and Receiver that even though I have the computer set to output 720P 60fps the projector has a listed input of 1080P 60. Which I am trying to figure out what is at fault. It does do 720P 60 because my 360 and PS3 do 3D games just fine and my non 144hz dlp link glasses sync.



I'm aware of 720p, 1080i/p60, and 1080p24. Its the projector, not the resolution selected. The projector is just not recognizing my files as 3D. I'm sure my ps3 will work. My 2d-3d works on my Oppo 103 with no problems. 3D blu rays work. Its just when I tried my sbs files and tb files on my hdd, it was not recognized as 3D. So, since its only recognized as 2D, the 3D options are greyed out. I can force 3D with the Oppo, but the sbs and tb files will be in frame packing. Its not a big problem for me, I just don't understand why its not accessible.


----------



## Auric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3150#post_23072218
> 
> 
> Thanks for the links but I'm not quite sure what you're trying to explain here. I don't get it. When I watch anything film or TV I switch the projector back to video levels and the PS3 back to limited.



I try to explain that Video Stuff (and the Benq is made for Home theater) is 16 to 235. The PS3 is probably able to deliver 0-255 but that is IMHO for Computer Displays only.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3120#post_23066918
> 
> 
> Tried out a BD last night and it was great on the 110". Dark scenes looked good, while bright scenes looked phenomenal. I definitely miss the blacks of my Panny, and I will upgrade to a better PJ in a few years. I just wanted something that was great for the price for now, which this is, and then I'll get a 4k projector when they get into the $5k-6k range, instead of spending that much now and having to do it again a few years from now.



I wouldn't be surprised at all if 4k budget projectors arrive within a couple years, at a similar price, thanks to this very model on the market. The w1070 is going to kick so many other PJs off the charts, and it can only drive prices down across the board. With pico projectors and cell-phone projectors, companies like BenQ will have to offer us something substantially better each year to push us towards upgrading, and I think that's going to be 4k within two years, for maybe $2k.


anyway, I bought it on impulse and so glad I did. I sold my TV and never went back. As far as the blacks being LCD-like, I guess that's a very fair comparison. I used to loathe LCDs for that reason, but at least this dlp has great motion and little input lag and cross talk in 3D. So in those respects, it's closer to a plasma. Also, no viewing angle limitations either, bigger size for much cheaper...better bang for your buck...yep, definitely more a plasma type thing, except for blacks of course!


----------



## Brian Clark

When I set up my BenQ, I bought:

BlueRigger HDMI cables from Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004GW25WY/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 


I'm running a 50' from my Yamaha receiver to my W1070. 3D is beautiful, so I know they're good quality cables. Totally lossless.


I bought a 25' from them as well, but it was too short for my run.


----------



## DaGamePimp

Well I picked one up, had to try it out.

 


Over-all it's pretty decent for the investment but it does have some shortcomings.


It's very bright, almost painful on a 1.0 gain at about 80 inches (have not mounted).


3D gaming is about the best I have seen on any 3D capable pj (can't test 3D blu ray yet as no 144hz glasses).


2D is good but needs some tweaks at the low end (have not done full calibration yet to see just how much it can be improved).


This also is one of the noisier DLP's that I have seen/owned, not meaning sound level from fans/colorwheel but image noise.


I can say it has set a new price/performance benchmark (based upon out of the box with basic settings adjusted so there is room to make it even better).



Was there a consensus on the best 3D glasses for this model?


Thanks,

Jason


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3160_40#post_23072965
> 
> 
> Well I picked one up, had to try it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over-all it's pretty decent for the investment but it does have some shortcomings.
> 
> 
> It's very bright, almost painful on a 1.0 gain at about 80 inches (have not mounted).
> 
> 
> 3D gaming is about the best I have seen on any 3D capable pj (can't test 3D blu ray yet as no 144hz glasses).
> 
> 
> 2D is good but needs some tweaks at the low end (have not done full calibration yet to see just how much it can be improved).
> 
> 
> This also is one of the noisier DLP's that I have seen/owned, not meaning sound level from fans/colorwheel but image noise.
> 
> 
> I can say it has set a new price/performance benchmark (based upon out of the box with basic settings adjusted so there is room to make it even better).
> 
> 
> 
> Was there a consensus on the best 3D glasses for this model?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jason



I haven't been bothered by the noise at all, its very silent for me. But the true depths are the best I heard


----------



## Tyrone Burton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Auric*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3100_100#post_23072785
> 
> 
> I try to explain that Video Stuff (and the Benq is made for Home theater) is 16 to 235. The PS3 is probably able to deliver 0-255 but that is IMHO for Computer Displays only.


if that is so then why can I fully see all bars using a test image in 0-255, but when I'm outputting 16-235 (with the BenQ set to video signal) it's actually clipping the below black, and above White. So that means bright scenes in movies will be clipped.


Just to clarify. When I'm outputting 0-255 I set the BenQ to PC Signal, and to video signal for 16-235 content.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3150#post_23072965
> 
> 
> It's very bright, almost painful on a 1.0 gain at about 80 inches (have not mounted).



There are brightness controls available via the menu.


Regarding suitable glasses for the W1070 please refer to the specific thread on this topic:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1448720/benq-w1070-144hz-compatible-dlp-link-3d-glasses/240#post_23073070 


Early threads refer to some glasses which claimed to be 144Hz but were only 120Hz. Most, if not all, recently produced glasses will do 144Hz well, make certain they are for the D-Link and not RF. Obviously the Benq D3 glasses are the best but in short supply and expensive.


Look at the specs for each type of glasses and check to see that they are 144Hz, don't simply rely on the claims. If in doubt ask the supplier and check their returns policy. I have cheapies (Chinese under $25) and more expensive ones and there is NO difference for me in performance. All produce a very good picture. BUT I find the more expensive ones ($60) have a bigger lense and are more comfortable on the bridge of my nose (fully moulded bridge vs a plastic U shaped clip). The other factor in a partially lit room is that bigger side arms on the glasses block out the light coming in from the sides and makes viewing better in my opinion.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3150#post_23073047
> 
> 
> I haven't been bothered by the noise at all, its very silent for me. But the true depths are the best I heard



As I said I was not meaning fan/colorwheel noise.










I have used the TrueDepth glasses with an Optoma HD33 that I calibrated and they were excellent (thanks for the suggestion).




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3150#post_23073196
> 
> 
> There are brightness controls available via the menu.
> 
> 
> Regarding suitable glasses for the W1070 please refer to the specific thread on this topic:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1448720/benq-w1070-144hz-compatible-dlp-link-3d-glasses/240#post_23073070
> 
> 
> Early threads refer to some glasses which claimed to be 144Hz but were only 120Hz. Most, if not all, recently produced glasses will do 144Hz well, make certain they are for the D-Link and not RF. Obviously the Benq D3 glasses are the best but in short supply and expensive.
> 
> 
> Look at the specs for each type of glasses and check to see that they are 144Hz, don't simply rely on the claims. If in doubt ask the supplier and check their returns policy. I have cheapies (Chinese under $25) and more expensive ones and there is NO difference for me in performance. All produce a very good picture. BUT I find the more expensive ones ($60) have a bigger lense and are more comfortable on the bridge of my nose (fully moulded bridge vs a plastic U shaped clip). The other factor in a partially lit room is that bigger side arms on the glasses block out the light coming in from the sides and makes viewing better in my view.



Thank you for the link and info on your experience with the glasses.










Are you using the Sainsonic 144hz by chance? I have the 120hz model and they work for gaming other than there is still a bit of red visible in full blacks.


Brightness control must be set properly and should never be used to decrease lumen output. I have already calibrated the basic settings and toned down Contrast a bit due to color shift. How about this, even on Eco (not smart-eco) at 80" on a unity gain screen it's still almost painfully bright.










I am fully aware of how projectors function, maybe even a little too aware for some folks in this thread that may not appreciate all of my honest opinions. We'll see...










Thanks again guys!

Jason


----------



## Nimoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3150#post_23073306
> 
> 
> Brightness control must be set properly and should never be used to decrease lumen output. I have already calibrated the basic settings and toned down Contrast a bit due to color shift. How about this, even on Eco (not smart-eco) at 80" on a unity gain screen it's still almost painfully bright.



Would be great to have your calibrated settings Jason. I know about differences in equipment, viewing conditions e.t.c, but would still be interesting to play with.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nimoy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3150#post_23073361
> 
> 
> Would be great to have your calibrated settings Jason. I know about differences in equipment, viewing conditions e.t.c, but would still be interesting to play with.



I'll post some stuff up when I have some definitive numbers.


Probably will not be until the weekend though.










Jason


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3160_40#post_23073306
> 
> 
> As I said I was not meaning fan/colorwheel noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have used the TrueDepth glasses with an Optoma HD33 that I calibrated and they were excellent (thanks for the suggestion).
> 
> Thank you for the link and info on your experience with the glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using the Sainsonic 144hz by chance? I have the 120hz model and they work for gaming other than there is still a bit of red visible in full blacks.
> 
> 
> Brightness control must be set properly and should never be used to decrease lumen output. I have already calibrated the basic settings and toned down Contrast a bit due to color shift. How about this, even on Eco (not smart-eco) at 80" on a unity gain screen it's still almost painfully bright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am fully aware of how projectors function, maybe even a little too aware for some folks in this thread that may not appreciate all of my honest opinions. We'll see...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again guys!
> 
> Jason


oops, didn't read the image noise part


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3150#post_23073306
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using the Sainsonic 144hz by chance? I have the 120hz model and they work for gaming other than there is still a bit of red visible in full blacks.



No, not Sainsonic (Sainsonics have been updated to 144Hz as well now) but sold by the same Chinese vendor. I think they are very similar but cheaper. At AU$22.50 you can't beat them for visitors and kids. See the ebay listing:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/130837560875?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 


The same vendoor has these glasses for not much more and I think they are closer to the VIP 3D ones below:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/144Hz-3D-IR-Active-Shutter-Glasses-For-BenQ-W1070-W700-W710ST-DLP-Link-Projector-/130859096852?pt=US_Video_Glasses&hash=item1e77cf5b14 


My others are Consignia VIP 3D, see:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/130827722094?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Davidt1

What's the color brightness rating for this projector? Can't find it anywhere. That's different from lumens rating.


----------



## JackB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levy07*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3150#post_23072068
> 
> 
> Got this projector on Friday and watched a few blu rays. Picture was very sharp with darby @ 60 in cinema mode. Vey good 3d but I did notice some red with the sainsonics. Calibrated last night on user one using eye one and color hcfr and the picture is very natural looking, not far from crt or plasma. Very happy.



What screen are yiou using?


----------



## gknight454

hello guys, im new to pj's this is going to be my first one just placed order with favi 120" electric. may not be the best but this is a starter project.

my first ? is

1 - for a 120" screen how to get the best picture should i place it 10' with no zoom or 11'7" with 1.15 x zoom ?

i have 15' to work with i just dont know anything about zoom is it good or bad?


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Davidt1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3180#post_23073711
> 
> 
> What's the color brightness rating for this projector? Can't find it anywhere. That's different from lumens rating.




Try this this site it will tell you everything about the Pj.


http://www.projectorcentral.com/benq_w1070_3d_home_video_projector_review.htm


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3150#post_23072965
> 
> 
> Well I picked one up, had to try it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over-all it's pretty decent for the investment but it does have some shortcomings.
> 
> 
> It's very bright, almost painful on a 1.0 gain at about 80 inches (have not mounted).
> 
> 
> 3D gaming is about the best I have seen on any 3D capable pj (can't test 3D blu ray yet as no 144hz glasses).
> 
> 
> 2D is good but needs some tweaks at the low end (have not done full calibration yet to see just how much it can be improved).
> 
> 
> This also is one of the noisier DLP's that I have seen/owned, not meaning sound level from fans/colorwheel but image noise.
> 
> 
> I can say it has set a new price/performance benchmark (based upon out of the box with basic settings adjusted so there is room to make it even better).
> 
> 
> 
> Was there a consensus on the best 3D glasses for this model?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jason





S]say DaGamePimp, what glasses are you going with, have the sainsonic seems Ok but if their is a big improvement with the $60 a pair will get the last two to have a total of 4 3D glasses.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3180#post_23073654
> 
> 
> No, not Sainsonic (Sainsonics have been updated to 144Hz as well now) but sold by the same Chinese vendor. I think they are very similar but cheaper. At AU$22.50 you can't beat them for visitors and kids. See the ebay listing:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/130837560875?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> 
> The same vendoor has these glasses for not much more and I think they are closer to the VIP 3D ones below:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/144Hz-3D-IR-Active-Shutter-Glasses-For-BenQ-W1070-W700-W710ST-DLP-Link-Projector-/130859096852?pt=US_Video_Glasses&hash=item1e77cf5b14
> 
> 
> My others are Consignia VIP 3D, see:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/130827722094?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



Thanks for all the info, will check them all out.












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3180#post_23073885
> 
> 
> S]say DaGamePimp, what glasses are you going with, have the sainsonic seems Ok but if their is a big improvement with the $60 a pair will get the last two to have a total of 4 3D glasses.



Don't know for sure just yet, will probably order the $25 144hz Sainsonic initially since I am not certain about keeping the w1070 (that will depend on how well it looks post calibration).


Jason


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Man I was really panicking a moment ago. Momentarily I saw White dots on a black background, there gone now after I wiped the projector over. Weird. I still havnt got my screen yet, taking some time so right now I have it on a stool.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3180#post_23074109
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the info, will check them all out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know for sure just yet, will probably order the $25 144hz Sainsonic initially since I am not certain about keeping the w1070 (that will depend on how well it looks post calibration).
> 
> 
> Jason



Hi Jason,


Can I suggest you consider these, I am about to order some. They are around the same price as the Sainsonic (2 for $57.58 or $28.79 each) BUT they have the large side arms AND fast FREE shipping to the USA (3-4 days). They are very very close to my Consignia VIP 3D glasses but less than 1/2 the price shipped:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2X-New-144Hz-Tech-for-BenQ-Optoma-Sharp-Acer-Dell-3D-DLP-Link-Projector-Glasses-/310611988342?pt=US_Video_Glasses&hash=item4851eacf76 


Just a thought.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3180#post_23074188
> 
> 
> Hi Jason,
> 
> 
> Can I suggest you consider these, I am about to order some. They are around the same price as the Sainsonic (2 for $57.58 or $28.79 each) BUT they have the large side arms AND fast FREE shipping to the USA (3-4 days). They are very very close to my Consignia VIP 3D glasses but less than 1/2 the price shipped:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2X-New-144Hz-Tech-for-BenQ-Optoma-Sharp-Acer-Dell-3D-DLP-Link-Projector-Glasses-/310611988342?pt=US_Video_Glasses&hash=item4851eacf76
> 
> 
> Just a thought.



Hmmm...


Those look decent for the $, I would order right now if they offered 1 pair (will think about it though). Thanks once again for the link.










Funny thing is the box they show is the EXACT box that my white 120Hz Sainsonics came in (I think most of these cheap import glasses are being built at the same place).


Jason


----------



## dchabby

Hey all - I am a first time projector owner, picked up the Benq W1070 after trying out the Optoma HD66 (which I got for a pretty good price) but once I compared the picture there was no turning back !


Anyway, just watched my first movie on the weekend (a ripped bluray playing on my laptop) and noticed a slight flicker on white backgrounds. I have noticed something similar previously on plasma tv's which was unfortunate because I really liked the picture on a plasma but that is another story !


Has anyone else noticed something similar ? Is there a setting that I need to change somewhere to help get rid of this flicker ?


The only setting I changed on the pj out of the box was to put it on eco mode. I have to admit that I am not very tech savvy and dont really yet understand when everyone is talking about all the frequencies and stuff so could use a little help on where I might need to change things.


Thanks !!


----------



## Nimoy

Yeah image noise is a little more apparent than with the other DLPs I've owned (mits hc4000, hc3800, Acer HD9500BD). The BenQ is also a good deal sharper however, and consequently shows more source noise, if present. Haven't tried increasing the noise reduction setting as yet.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Well I got my screen in today I still need to adjust it and hide the cable but wont do any of that until I have enough saved up for the projector, if your curious its Visual Apex Vapex 16:9 Motorized 100" Screen.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3180#post_23074188
> 
> 
> Hi Jason,
> 
> 
> Can I suggest you consider these, I am about to order some. They are around the same price as the Sainsonic (2 for $57.58 or $28.79 each) BUT they have the large side arms AND fast FREE shipping to the USA (3-4 days). They are very very close to my Consignia VIP 3D glasses but less than 1/2 the price shipped:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2X-New-144Hz-Tech-for-BenQ-Optoma-Sharp-Acer-Dell-3D-DLP-Link-Projector-Glasses-/310611988342?pt=US_Video_Glasses&hash=item4851eacf76
> 
> 
> Just a thought.


** Ordered the 2 pair in the link above (decided to toss my 120Hz Sainsonics in on my LG PA70G sale).


Thanks again for the link, hope they work well.*












This appears to be the same model but sold as a single pair of glasses...

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/3D-Active-Shutter-Glasses-For-Samsung-Optoma-Benq-Acer-NEC-DLP-Link-TV-Projector-/281071009864?pt=US_Video_Glasses&hash=item4171234048 


Jason


----------



## jnabq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3180#post_23074148
> 
> 
> Man I was really panicking a moment ago. Momentarily I saw White dots on a black background, there gone now after I wiped the projector over. Weird. I still havnt got my screen yet, taking some time so right now I have it on a stool.



Dots, or sparkles? Sparklies can be from a hdmi cable/weak signal.


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3150#post_23072218
> 
> 
> Thanks for the links but I'm not quite sure what you're trying to explain here. I don't get it. When I watch anything film or TV I switch the projector back to video levels and the PS3 back to limited.



My guess: You need to have "Super White" enabled on the PS3 ... If that doesn't work, then it's probably the W1070 doing the clipping.


----------



## Captain SHOK

Hello! Sorry for my english, I'm from Russia. No one has yet tried to update the firmware to version 1.05? ftp://62.141.76.120/driver/projectors/w1070 or https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B_xTFybwtlbvU1oxdHRNcWd3LTQ/edit


----------



## DaGamePimp

I tried to post all of that firmware 1.05 stuff zipped up but it will not let me... use at your own risk (may void warranty?).


Looks like the service manual is in there.


I scanned all of it and it appears legit (but ???).


Jason


----------



## Bradley King

i just sent mine in to be updated


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3180#post_23073866
> 
> 
> Try this this site it will tell you everything about the Pj.
> 
> 
> http://www.projectorcentral.com/benq_w1070_3d_home_video_projector_review.htm



FYI: Projectorreviews.com is a much better resource for info. projectorcentral doesn't go into anywhere near as much detail. Their reviews are about a quarter of the size of the projector reviews reviews.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nimoy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3180#post_23074299
> 
> 
> Yeah image noise is a little more apparent than with the other DLPs I've owned (mits hc4000, hc3800, Acer HD9500BD). The BenQ is also a good deal sharper however, and consequently shows more source noise, if present. Haven't tried increasing the noise reduction setting as yet.



Curious, do you prefer the picture of the Acer H9500BD or the BenQ W1070?


----------



## vic1964

Anyone have problems getting a screwdriver on the lens shift screw? It seems my screw is broken as it does not resemble any screw known to me? Is it flat ,robinson,philips? It looks like it may have been flat at one time?

Anyway I tried getting needle nose plyers on it to turn it but the thing will not budge. Clockwise or counter clockwise it will not turn so I can't use the lens shift. This is new out of the box.

Nice picture otherwise! I m coming from 6 years with a IN 76 INFOCUS which cost 3 times as much back then!


Thanks.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3150#post_23072811
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised at all if 4k budget projectors arrive within a couple years, at a similar price, thanks to this very model on the market. The w1070 is going to kick so many other PJs off the charts, and it can only drive prices down across the board. With pico projectors and cell-phone projectors, companies like BenQ will have to offer us something substantially better each year to push us towards upgrading, and I think that's going to be 4k within two years, for maybe $2k.
> 
> 
> anyway, I bought it on impulse and so glad I did. I sold my TV and never went back. As far as the blacks being LCD-like, I guess that's a very fair comparison. I used to loathe LCDs for that reason, but at least this dlp has great motion and little input lag and cross talk in 3D. So in those respects, it's closer to a plasma. Also, no viewing angle limitations either, bigger size for much cheaper...better bang for your buck...yep, definitely more a plasma type thing, except for blacks of course!



As much as I hope you're right, I think you are being extremely optimistic with thinking that 4k prices will come down that low, that quickly lol. There is only one available now and it's $25k. I'd be ecstatic if there is a $6k 4k projector in 2yrs.


----------



## artondrius

I think I've finished my $2000 budget bedroom theater now







. Time to never leave the room!

BenQ W1070 Projector ($950)
Denon 1612 receiver ($200)
Polk TSi300 front speakers x2 ($210)
Polk TSi100 rear speakers ($110)
Polk CS10 center speaker ($95)
Klipsch RW-12D Sub ($300)

Ceiling mount, speaker wire, and other cables: $90

Total: $1955 shipped


The projector has already been here for a week and I love it, everything else is shipping. I picked everything thanks to recommendations throughout the forums so thank you AVS!


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Captain SHOK*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3180#post_23074743
> 
> 
> Hello! Sorry for my english, I'm from Russia. No one has yet tried to update the firmware to version 1.05? ftp://62.141.76.120/driver/projectors/w1070 or https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B_xTFybwtlbvU1oxdHRNcWd3LTQ/edit



Does anyone know what firmware v. 1.05 offers over 1.04, etc.?


Thanks for uploading the BenQ firmware file. I downloaded all of the files in the folder - which included the service manuals, etc. It seems that the 1.05 firmware update is an IMG file. I read the firmware update institutions (page 49) in the service manual. It doesn't seem as simple as I would expect. There is a program called DLP Composer that looks like it is to be used in conjunction with the firmware update. It appears that all of the data supplied in the folder is legit, but unless I know what I'm doing here I will hold off until it seems "doable".


BenQ replaced my unit with version 1.03 with one running 1.04 due to a "flicker" issue. My new unit with 1.04 still will flicker occasionally -- but I think it might be due to the loose fitting HDMI port. But, in the event that the new 1.05 is related to this issue, then I might update if anyone can confirm the proper way to do the update.


Any thoughts?


Thanks.


Ian


----------



## Tyrone Burton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3100_100#post_23074561
> 
> 
> My guess: You need to have "Super White" enabled on the PS3 ... If that doesn't work, then it's probably the W1070 doing the clipping.


I have Super Whit on all the time. Using the Spears & Munsill calibration discs, it seems to have failed the pluge, contrast, and clipping patterns. It's a shame really. This projector seems to be more of a computer projector really, anything in 0-255 it performs brilliantly.


----------



## Tyrone Burton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnabq*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3100_100#post_23074518
> 
> 
> Dots, or sparkles? Sparklies can be from a hdmi cable/weak signal.


I'm not sure but if I did see dots it would be a permanent thing right, because it's one of the pixel mirrors stuck. That wouldn't fix itself.


After seeing it I may upgrade my cable to a little bit more decent with a stronger looking cable.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3180#post_23075201
> 
> 
> As much as I hope you're right, I think you are being extremely optimistic with thinking that 4k prices will come down that low, that quickly lol. There is only one available now and it's $25k. I'd be ecstatic if there is a $6k 4k projector in 2yrs.



$6K for a 4K projector in a couple of years? I think that's very possible. Process technology moves very fast - - think back two years ago and I do not believe there was anything close to the BenQ W1070 or W1080ST offering - - in price, features and performance.


A bigger issue to me is 4K content - - I do not see a lot of investment by major carriers to increase the "pipe" or bandwidth to everyone's home - - so the improvement will have to be in compression algorithms - - which is happening as we speak.


I betcha that within five years (which should be the lifespan of a good projector?) - - you'll see under $5K - 4K projectors without any doubt.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3180#post_23075502
> 
> 
> $6K for a 4K projector in a couple of years? I think that's very possible. Process technology moves very fast - - think back two years ago and I do not believe there was anything close to the BenQ W1070 or W1080ST offering - - in price, features and performance.
> 
> 
> A bigger issue to me is 4K content - - I do not see a lot of investment by major carriers to increase the "pipe" or bandwidth to everyone's home - - so the improvement will have to be in compression algorithms - - which is happening as we speak.
> 
> 
> I betcha that within five years (which should be the lifespan of a good projector?) - - you'll see under $5K - 4K projectors without any doubt.



I know $6k in 2yrs is possible. I don't think it's likely, but it's definitely possible. What I was saying is that $2k in 2yrs is extremely doubtful.


It should be possible. It's a fact that it doesn't cost much more to produce a 4k display than it does a 2k one. With existing tech that is, not counting OLED. So we should have affordable 4k TVs right now, yet we don't, and we won't, for a while.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Has anyone actually tried the BenQ D3 glasses? I know they are hard to come by, but B&H has them for not much more than the True Depths. If they are even better at blocking red flash, then it seems like it would be worth the extra $30 or so.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Has anyone actually tried the BenQ D3 glasses? I know they are hard to come by, but B&H has them for not much more than the True Depths. If they are even better at blocking red flash, then it seems like it would be worth the extra $30 or so.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3180#post_23075582
> 
> 
> I know $6k in 2yrs is possible. I don't think it's likely, but it's definitely possible. What I was saying is that $2k in 2yrs is extremely doubtful.
> 
> 
> It should be possible. It's a fact that it doesn't cost much more to produce a 4k display than it does a 2k one. With existing tech that is, not counting OLED. So we should have affordable 4k TVs right now, yet we don't, and we won't, for a while.



Good point - - but as someone who has a dual setup (65" LCD/LED Samsung) to be coupled with the W1080ST BenQ projector - - I think the golden age of projectors is upon us.


Looking at CES and the ridiculous prices of 4K and OLED TV's - - $25K for a 55" set? Who are they kidding? What "suite spot" do they think they are hitting with those prices?


I know the technology will get better but OLED is a real hit and miss, manufacturing wise. Too many bum panels.


I guess my main point (and besides being excited about my first projector) is that for larger displays - - over 65" - - I do not think you can match the price performance, features and benefits of projector technology.


If there is going to be a breakthrough on 4K, price wise, I think it will be in the projector arena. I just don't see OLED or 4K LED TV's coming down in price that fast - - relative to the technological & manufacturing hurdles.


Besides - - it's a lot easier to get a projector and screen down to my man cave than it is a bulky LCD/LED panel - - no matter how thin it is!


----------



## coolhand

I can't find a deal on one of these anywhere. It seems like its priced at retail everywhere. Any suggestions?


Who cares about 4k? I really don't think the public cares.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolhand*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3210#post_23075731
> 
> 
> I can't find a deal on one of these anywhere. It seems like its priced at retail everywhere. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Who cares about 4k? I really don't think the public cares.



I care about 4k VERY MUCH lol. As great as it is having a 110" screen, the con of having a bigger screen is seeing more imperfections that you don't see on a 58" screen.


I'll have a 4k projector the second I can afford one and 4k BDs are plentiful.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3210#post_23075660
> 
> 
> Has anyone actually tried the BenQ D3 glasses? I know they are hard to come by, but B&H has them for not much more than the True Depths. If they are even better at blocking red flash, then it seems like it would be worth the extra $30 or so.



Never mind. Just realized the D3's aren't rechargeable. True Depth's it is, I guess lol.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolhand*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3210#post_23075731
> 
> 
> I can't find a deal on one of these anywhere. It seems like its priced at retail everywhere. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Who cares about 4k? I really don't think the public cares.



$976.99 on Amazon today. Probably one of the lower prices around unless you can find a dealer that is doing promo's or has extra stock - - but not likely with the demand of these projectors right now.


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3180#post_23075420
> 
> 
> I have Super Whit on all the time. Using the Spears & Munsill calibration discs, it seems to have failed the pluge, contrast, and clipping patterns. It's a shame really. This projector seems to be more of a computer projector really, anything in 0-255 it performs brilliantly.



Anything else in the signal path: receiver, switches/splitters, processors, etc?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Captain SHOK*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3180#post_23074743
> 
> 
> Hello! Sorry for my english, I'm from Russia. No one has yet tried to update the firmware to version 1.05? ftp://62.141.76.120/driver/projectors/w1070 or https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B_xTFybwtlbvU1oxdHRNcWd3LTQ/edit



THANK YOU !!! after reading the service manual and all the pieces inside, I am all the move impressed by this PJ.


I too would like to see the list of fixes. I guess it's time to pick up an RS232 cable. b/c now we can all share our firmwares, once whichever version fixes anamorphic stretching in frame packing 3D, I'm upgrading it. I might even look to hacking this firmware one day, but I have other more important things to do. Important news is that we don't have to send in our projectors to BenQ just for them to run the exact same program you just shared with us.


----------



## zombie10k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3210#post_23075660
> 
> 
> Has anyone actually tried the BenQ D3 glasses? I know they are hard to come by, but B&H has them for not much more than the True Depths. If they are even better at blocking red flash, then it seems like it would be worth the extra $30 or so.



I have a pair of these on the way. I have the original BQ DLP's (very uncomfortable) but 1/2 decent at blocking the red flash. 2nd gen BQ - very lightweight and comfortable, but terrible at blocking the red flash. Let's see if the 3rd try works well.


The benchmark is the Optoma ZD201's which are nearly flawless at blocking the red flash. I'll post some feedback in my shootout thread in the 3K+ forum.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3200_40#post_23075582
> 
> 
> I know $6k in 2yrs is possible. I don't think it's likely, but it's definitely possible. What I was saying is that $2k in 2yrs is extremely doubtful.
> 
> 
> It should be possible. It's a fact that it doesn't cost much more to produce a 4k display than it does a 2k one. With existing tech that is, not counting OLED. So we should have affordable 4k TVs right now, yet we don't, and we won't, for a while.


I would be surprised if we get 4k for $10k in two years. But we don't really need 4k sources to benefit right now. Just the 4k projector right now would be a huge difference, I just hope the new hdmi is figured out by that time


----------



## vic1964

Can someone please tell me what type of screw head you have on your particular W1070 unit?

The lens shift screw that is.

Mine is just a broken screw...


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zombie10k*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3210#post_23076094
> 
> 
> I have a pair of these on the way. I have the original BQ DLP's (very uncomfortable) but 1/2 decent at blocking the red flash. 2nd gen BQ - very lightweight and comfortable, but terrible at blocking the red flash. Let's see if the 3rd try works well.
> 
> 
> The benchmark is the Optoma ZD201's which are nearly flawless at blocking the red flash. I'll post some feedback in my shootout thread in the 3K+ forum.



There is no version of those Optoma's that works with 144hz though, correct?


----------



## Auric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vic1964*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3210#post_23076347
> 
> 
> Can someone please tell me what type of screw head you have on your particular W1070 unit?
> 
> The lens shift screw that is.
> 
> Mine is just a broken screw...



That screw has a plain slot and is special made


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3200_40#post_23076366
> 
> 
> They can't consistently align LCD/LCos panels to take full advantage of 1080p resolution.
> 
> Maybe 4K/UltraHD makes most sense for our $1000 DLP's...ah, but then again we have those cheap aberrant lenses.
> 
> 
> To do this level of resolution properly is not easy or inexpensive.


These under $1000 do have cheap lenses. For a 4k projector, the panels and lense will cost a lot


----------



## zapper

Guy's Sound & Vision magazine April & May 2013 vol., has a review of the BenQ W 1070, they gave a good review of the projector Under the Review BOTTOM LINE " states that the projector is a rare breed It offers good performance while being one of the least expensive 1080p-rez3D also states that W1070 offers 70% of the performance of projectors $3,000-$4,000 for less"


To me that makes me more satisfied that picked this PJ.


----------



## vic1964

Thanks Auric!

My so called special made screw has a head that is partially broken off...


----------



## Tyrone Burton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3200_100#post_23075984
> 
> 
> Anything else in the signal path: receiver, switches/splitters, processors, etc?


Nope.100% source to Projector.


----------



## gknight454

hello guys ive posted this question several times i hope i can get an answer this time my pj should be here monday...


hello guys, im new to pj's this is going to be my first one just placed order with favi 120" electric. may not be the best but this is a starter project.

my first ? is

1 - for a 120" screen how to get the best picture should i place it 10' with no zoom or 11'7" with 1.15 x zoom ?

i have 15' to work with i just dont know anything about zoom is it good or bad?


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gknight454*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3210#post_23076951
> 
> 
> hello guys ive posted this question several times i hope i can get an answer this time my pj should be here monday...
> 
> 
> hello guys, im new to pj's this is going to be my first one just placed order with favi 120" electric. may not be the best but this is a starter project.
> 
> my first ? is
> 
> 1 - for a 120" screen how to get the best picture should i place it 10' with no zoom or 11'7" with 1.15 x zoom ?
> 
> i have 15' to work with i just dont know anything about zoom is it good or bad?




With no zoom you usually get the best over-all image (sharpest and best contrast), however some are best in the mid-range and this is usually the suggested target, full zoom gives maximum lumen's while increasing the chance of bowing or less focal ability at the corners (especially regarding less expensive projectors).


Now where the w1070 falls in line there I am not certain as I have not experimented enough to know at this point.


Jason


----------



## Bacon13

This probably isn't the best place for this question, but seems to fit with the previous 2 posts.


Which way is no zoom? Closer or further from the screen assuming the same size screen?


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bacon13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3210#post_23077249
> 
> 
> This probably isn't the best place for this question, but seems to fit with the previous 2 posts.
> 
> 
> Which way is no zoom? Closer or further from the screen assuming the same size screen?



Apply zoom, and the image gets smaller.


----------



## Brian Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3180#post_23074243
> 
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> 
> Those look decent for the $, I would order right now if they offered 1 pair (will think about it though). Thanks once again for the link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is the box they show is the EXACT box that my white 120Hz Sainsonics came in (I think most of these cheap import glasses are being built at the same place).
> 
> 
> Jason



The instructions are EXACTLY what come w/ the Sainsonics as well.


I have 7 pair of the Sainsonics and they work great for my family. Some minor red-bleed at times, but you really have to look for it. Otherwise, excellent for the price.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Clark*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3210#post_23077485
> 
> 
> The instructions are EXACTLY what come w/ the Sainsonics as well.



All of the 'Chinese made' glasses have the same packaging, less the SainSonic name on the top, and the same instructions etc. The technical specifications for them are also the same, i.e. same factory same technology. BUT the frames etc fit differently for some.


I would also agree with you that the 'SainSonic' type glasses are good for the price but I have issues with the fit of the nose piece and the lack of side light blocking. I prefer the Consignia VIP 3D and I have ordered some similar Chinese ones that look the same to try out. But in the end I find it very very hard to justify the additional expense associated with the Benq D3 and similar glasses ($100 shipped to Australia) vs $25 - $30 for the Chinese ones ($60 for Consignia).


----------



## gknight454




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3210#post_23077043
> 
> 
> With no zoom you usually get the best over-all image (sharpest and best contrast), however some are best in the mid-range and this is usually the suggested target, full zoom gives maximum lumen's while increasing the chance of bowing or less focal ability at the corners (especially regarding less expensive projectors).
> 
> 
> Now where the w1070 falls in line there I am not certain as I have not experimented enough to know at this point.
> 
> 
> Jason




tHANKS jASON SO U DONT KNOW IF THE W1070 IS BETTER WITH NO ZOOM OR MID RANGE?

AND WAS I CORRECT IN SAYING 1.15 WOULD THAT BE MID RANGE?


----------



## gknight454

?


----------



## MBaran

Is the general consensus that this projector will be better than a 3010? There are a few deals for Refurb 3010's with 2 year warranty for just under $1000, same price as this unit.


But It looks as if the 1070 is proven to be a better unit? Thoughts?


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MBaran*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3210#post_23078290
> 
> 
> Is the general consensus that this projector will be better than a 3010? There are a few deals for Refurb 3010's with 2 year warranty for just under $1000, same price as this unit.
> 
> 
> But It looks as if the 1070 is proven to be a better unit? Thoughts?



I've mentioned this before here . . . I have an Epson 5010 that I don't like nearly as much as the W1070. I bought a second Epson (3020), which was TERRIBLE in almost every respect . . . horrible convergence, color that was overly saturated, noisy iris . . . the list goes on. After getting a replacement unit from Epson that looked just as bad as the first, I took it back and bought the W1070 instead. I was floored at how incredibly GOOD the BenQ looks in comparison. Everything from shadow detail, natural colors, equally bright image compared to the Epson, razor sharp image . . . and a contrast ratio that is very similar WITHOUT needing a noisy iris all put this unit WAY OUT AHEAD OF THE EPSON, for my money.


Even a new Epson 3020 (never mind a refurb 3010) doesn't compare in my book.


Comb through this thread for more info. -- or better yet -- check the Epson threads for what seems to indicate that they have more issues than those here with the BenQ. Both companies support their product well . . . but with Epson, you might be playing the "exchange game" too many times to find a unit that has acceptable performance.


That old adage that "you get what you pay for" is usually true . . . but this is one of those exceptions where the consumer is getting a fantastic projector at an amazing price.


Ian


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gknight454*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3210#post_23077754
> 
> 
> tHANKS jASON SO U DONT KNOW IF THE W1070 IS BETTER WITH NO ZOOM OR MID RANGE?
> 
> AND WAS I CORRECT IN SAYING 1.15 WOULD THAT BE MID RANGE?



No I do not know, I just installed mine today in accordance with my existing screen and mount location, in my game room, so I did not experiment with the zoom range (simply set it where it needed to be for my install, which is almost no zoom for max contrast on a 100" matte screen).


Considering the zoom is spec'd 1.30 yes 1.15 would be mid way between min/max zoom.


 



Jason


----------



## Ranger

teeger is right on the money. The Epson 3010/3020 don't compare.


----------



## Nimoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MBaran*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3210#post_23078290
> 
> 
> Is the general consensus that this projector will be better than a 3010? There are a few deals for Refurb 3010's with 2 year warranty for just under $1000, same price as this unit.
> 
> 
> But It looks as if the 1070 is proven to be a better unit? Thoughts?



I haven't seen the current gen Epson machines, but used to own the Epson HC8350, which is by all reports very similar to the 3020 in terms of image quality. Imo the Benq is in an entirely different league to the Epson. I've also owned the Sony VPL-VWPRO1. Now by all rights this should destroy the BenQ; higher native contrast, an advanced dynamic iris and a much higher price tag should have ensured the Sony's superiority. But in all reality I'd take the BenQ any day. There is addictive detail and vibrancy in the image the BenQ produces. It's not perfect; black levels and image noise could be improved, but it's exceptional for the price.


----------



## MBaran

Thanks guys. Gonna order one tomorrow to replace my W1000. Going to see if Projector People will match Amazon and save me tax...


----------



## cliffly

Hey Guys, I'm new here, posted an enquiry a few pages back, no-one has offered any help as yet, plenty about 4k that's not even relevant to this pj but no help for a newbie with a throw question?







Please show me a little love...


Here it is again - Minus the BenQ Throw Calculator Photo


Hi I too need to know about the zoom ratio. I'm new here, been trawling these great forums and you have all helped me so much gaining knowledge for my first HT.


I am about to pull the trigger on the W1070, my first projector, it's the final link to go with the oppo 103 and Pioneer lx75.


I have to put the projector 330 cms back from the screen ceiling mounted. After I put everything into the calculator it says that at 330 cms I will need to zoom to the maximum 1:30 to throw to a 100" screen.


Ideally I only want a 92" screen as i'm not far from the screen, about 3 metres but if my calculations are correct then the projector is too far away for this size screen.


I would appreciate a little help in this as I live in Thailand and if anyone knows here, it is incredibly difficult to find anyone who knows their profession inside out, i'm getting all kinds of different answers, it's also $600 more than it costs in Europe, Oz or the U.S and i'm being fobbed off with 120hz Asus glasses !


So does it sound about right that at 330cms from the screen, I could not have 92" and can only have 100" if zoomed right in and as per the post above, zooming like that, does it affect quality at all?


I wonder if there is a bracket for it that is telescopic and has depth also, like an L shape, to get it nearer to the screen?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Firmware 1.05 fixes three problems apparently. 1) ISF setting is not saved 2) compatibility issue with a Philips 3D dvd player, and 3) something wrong in Swedish menu translation


So, not what I was looking for this time, but hopefully in 1.06 we'll see 3d vertical stretching fixed, or maybe some improvements with 3d format autodetection (which is one of the real annoyances with this PJ).


----------



## MBaran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3240#post_23078591
> 
> 
> Firmware 1.05 fixes three problems apparently. 1) ISF setting is not saved 2) compatibility issue with a Philips 3D dvd player, and 3) something wrong in Swedish menu translation
> 
> 
> So, not what I was looking for this time, but hopefully in 1.06 we'll see 3d vertical stretching fixed, or maybe some improvements with 3d format autodetection (which is one of the real annoyances with this PJ).



Are the FW user flashable on this unit. They were not on the W1000, a real pain in the ass, really.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MBaran*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3240#post_23078594
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3240#post_23078591
> 
> 
> Firmware 1.05 fixes three problems apparently. 1) ISF setting is not saved 2) compatibility issue with a Philips 3D dvd player, and 3) something wrong in Swedish menu translation
> 
> 
> So, not what I was looking for this time, but hopefully in 1.06 we'll see 3d vertical stretching fixed, or maybe some improvements with 3d format autodetection (which is one of the real annoyances with this PJ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the FW user flashable on this unit. They were not on the W1000, a real pain in the ass, really.
Click to expand...


They are, now. Scroll up the thread a bit.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cliffly*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3240#post_23078555
> 
> 
> I have to put the projector 330 cms back from the screen ceiling mounted. After I put everything into the calculator it says that at 330 cms I will need to zoom to the maximum 1:30 to throw to a 100" screen.



Why do you have to set it up at that exact distance? Just use the benq official calculator or one of the other ones, they work.


----------



## aohus

Bought this afternoon and some impressions (fyi my very first projector, and i am coming from a 50 inch Panasonic 1080p Plasma)


The projector is in my bedroom, and it's all white stucco type walls. so i was bracing for the worst how washed out the picture would be. I was pleasantly surprised as to how well it held up during bright scenes. Mind you I don't even have a projection screen setup and the picture quality is AMAZING. For instance, in the movie 'MI: Ghost Protocol' when Tom Cruise is dressed as the Russian General. You can clearly see the poor makeup job they did in certain scenes.


Viewing a projector for the first time in your own home is mesmerizing. I was transfixed by how big the picture was and I really cannot see myself watching AAA movies on a small TV screen. I like this projector because it's got the crisp and sharpness factor of LCD TV's, with accurate colors and motion of a plasma rolled into one.


----------



## artondrius

Is the default/no lens shift position to tighten the screw to the right? I alread managed to forget.


----------



## schro5150

My BenQ W1070 was delivered on Wednesday. The Elite 125" screen won't arrive until probably tomorrow, so we've been viewing on the basement wall. Amazing picture. Now I need to add the sound. We're not audio snobs, so looking for something basic.


Would this be a good fit:?

http://moofi.woot.com/offers/yamaha-rx-v471rf-a-v-receiver 


I'm running a PS3 and Motorola HDMI cable box. Right now, the PJ is on a table, not sure if I want to screw around with mounting it through a 7-foot drop ceiling.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3210#post_23078403
> 
> 
> I've mentioned this before here . . . I have an Epson 5010 that I don't like nearly as much as the W1070. I bought a second Epson (3020), which was TERRIBLE in almost every respect . . . horrible convergence, color that was overly saturated, noisy iris . . . the list goes on. After getting a replacement unit from Epson that looked just as bad as the first, I took it back and bought the W1070 instead. I was floored at how incredibly GOOD the BenQ looks in comparison. Everything from shadow detail, natural colors, equally bright image compared to the Epson, razor sharp image . . . and a contrast ratio that is very similar WITHOUT needing a noisy iris all put this unit WAY OUT AHEAD OF THE EPSON, for my money.
> 
> 
> Even a new Epson 3020 (never mind a refurb 3010) doesn't compare in my book.
> 
> 
> Comb through this thread for more info. -- or better yet -- check the Epson threads for what seems to indicate that they have more issues than those here with the BenQ. Both companies support their product well . . . but with Epson, you might be playing the "exchange game" too many times to find a unit that has acceptable performance.
> 
> 
> That old adage that "you get what you pay for" is usually true . . . but this is one of those exceptions where the consumer is getting a fantastic projector at an amazing price.
> 
> an



As sated on post # 3226 Guy's Sound & Vision magazine April & May 2013 vol., has a review of the BenQ W 1070, they gave a good review of the projector Under the Review BOTTOM LINE " states that the projector is a rare breed It offers good performance while being one of the least expensive 1080p-rez3D also states that W1070 offers 70% of the performance of projectors $3,000-$4,000 for less"


To me that makes me more satisfied that picked this PJ, its a no brainier to pick this projector unless you are going for a $4,000 and up projector, or to short of a throw distance for your home theater.


----------



## johnydub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3210#post_23077425
> 
> 
> Apply zoom, and the image gets smaller.



Sorry Im a noob and this is confusing me, I have my PJ set up and the image gets larger when I frist applied the zoom, does that mean that it comes from the factory fully zoomed in? I was under the impression that more zoom=larger picture


Should I be moving my mount closer and using no zoom?


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnydub*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3240#post_23079380
> 
> 
> Sorry Im a noob and this is confusing me, I have my PJ set up and the image gets larger when I frist applied the zoom, does that mean that it comes from the factory fully zoomed in? I was under the impression that more zoom=larger picture
> 
> 
> Should I be moving my mount closer and using no zoom?



Mine came with no zoom applied and, I assume, all projectors do. Maybe when you were focusing, you accidentally used the zoom lever thinking it was focus. Either way, when you apply zoom the image gets smaller.


If you set your PJ in the perfect spot for the size screen that you want, and apply zoom, without moving the projector, the image will get smaller. For instance, I set mine up for a 110" screen mounted from the ceiling at 9'2" back from the screen. At this exact distance the image will perfectly fill the screen. If I apply zoom, the image will get smaller, the more zoom I apply, so that the image is now a smaller frame inside of the 110" screen.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3210#post_23078438
> 
> 
> No I do not know, I just installed mine today in accordance with my existing screen and mount location, in my game room, so I did not experiment with the zoom range (simply set it where it needed to be for my install, which is almost no zoom for max contrast on a 100" matte screen).
> 
> 
> Considering the zoom is spec'd 1.30 yes 1.15 would be mid way between min/max zoom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason





Jason, what mount are you using? What's the drop from ceiling to lens center?


----------



## Ted99

Cliffly-To give you a real-world example. I have my 1070 placed exactly 330 CM from the screen and the smallest I can get the image is 96" diagonally. I understand your problem as I lived in that part of the World for a while, too: and changing things once purchased is not as easy as in the land of the big PX.


----------



## Brian Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3210#post_23077565
> 
> 
> All of the 'Chinese made' glasses have the same packaging, less the SainSonic name on the top, and the same instructions etc. The technical specifications for them are also the same, i.e. same factory same technology. BUT the frames etc fit differently for some.
> 
> 
> I would also agree with you that the 'SainSonic' type glasses are good for the price but I have issues with the fit of the nose piece and the lack of side light blocking. I prefer the Consignia VIP 3D and I have ordered some similar Chinese ones that look the same to try out. But in the end I find it very very hard to justify the additional expense associated with the Benq D3 and similar glasses ($100 shipped to Australia) vs $25 - $30 for the Chinese ones ($60 for Consignia).



You bring up a good point about the "side light blocking." That is an issue when you have ambient light. And our setup is probably the worst, having a bank of windows opposite the screen. I've found it livable during the day, and fine at night, since most of our viewing is later when the sun is down on the opposite side of the house.


I guess that's the fortunate thing for us, the windows are facing east, so it's only a factor in the morning when the least of our viewing occurs.


----------



## johnydub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3240#post_23079660
> 
> 
> Mine came with no zoom applied and, I assume, all projectors do. Maybe when you were focusing, you accidentally used the zoom lever thinking it was focus. Either way, when you apply zoom the image gets smaller.
> 
> 
> If you set your PJ in the perfect spot for the size screen that you want, and apply zoom, without moving the projector, the image will get smaller. For instance, I set mine up for a 110" screen mounted from the ceiling at 9'2" back from the screen. At this exact distance the image will perfectly fill the screen. If I apply zoom, the image will get smaller, the more zoom I apply, so that the image is now a smaller frame inside of the 110" screen.





Thanks for clarifying, looks like I have been using full zoom from the get go. Currently I have my pj mounted approx 13' away from my 120" screen and it fills it perfectly and when i let the zoom out the image gets much larger.


Should I move the mount up and zoom it out then? Will I notice a difference?


----------



## DaGamePimp

I see some here are confused regarding Zoom...


Min Zoom makes the image smaller and Max Zoom makes the image larger.


* Here is a basic explanation... http://www.projectorcentral.com/classroom_projector_buyers_guide_throw_distance_zoom.htm 







> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3240#post_23079667
> 
> 
> Jason, what mount are you using? What's the drop from ceiling to lens center?



It's a Sanus mount (same as the one they sell at Best Buy/Magnolia), I'll measure and post back (it's on a slant though).



Jason


----------



## man4mopar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schro5150*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3240#post_23079290
> 
> 
> My BenQ W1070 was delivered on Wednesday. The Elite 125" screen won't arrive until probably tomorrow, so we've been viewing on the basement wall. Amazing picture. Now I need to add the sound. We're not audio snobs, so looking for something basic.
> 
> 
> Would this be a good fit:?
> 
> http://moofi.woot.com/offers/yamaha-rx-v471rf-a-v-receiver
> 
> 
> I'm running a PS3 and Motorola HDMI cable box. Right now, the PJ is on a table, not sure if I want to screw around with mounting it through a 7-foot drop ceiling.



Should work fine as long as your not running high demand speakers at high db levels. With efficient speakers you will get plenty loud.


----------



## zapper

schro5150 , do you have your speakers already???? if not just look at the Energy take 5 Classic, have this little babies and sound excellent for the money, just a thought.


----------



## TropMonk

@aohus, I would recommend a high contrast gray screen if you're going for that size screen.


As far as the Zoom stuff. There are TWO parts to it. The smaller the image the brighter AND the closer the PJ to the screen the brighter.


As far as image quality it's typically best to have the PJ Closer to the screen within it's zoom range than farther (farther would mean you need to zoom in, in order to get the screen size proper for your screen). The closer the PJ and the LESS zoom you use typically the better the picture. Now, I also don't suggest you go 100% zoomed out OR 100% zoomed in. Typically 10% zoomed IN is the sweet spot for most PJ's I've used and run across. Your mileage may vary!


But I would say this will most likely be true of the w1070.


In other news,

Ugh, I ordered a used Black Diamond 1.4 113" fixed frame screen off ebay and it has come in with two impact marks on the screen. The impact marks are on the part of the screen that we rolled on the inside of the packing cylinder so I know that it wasn't from shipping. On top of that, the screen was rolled up backwards to what the SI instructions show they ship packed up. This means I ended up putting the screen on backwards at first. :::sigh::: I was listening to some music and just reading the directions not noticing the black surface was on the wrong side when putting it together.


Anyhow, I did a time-lapse video of the buildup (minus the screen reversal fix) for you guys.






You can see pics of theimpact marks here:
​
and
​

Thankfully it was through Ebay and Paypal so my butt is covered if I want to send it back. But I'm still sad... The seller already responded that he will try to get a replacement screen, or offered $200 back if he can't get one. I would NOT take the $200, and would rather get my $ back and ship it back to him and put a negative mark on his ebay acct. He rated it as 9/10 like NEW... The felt on the screen frame is more like a 6.5 out of 10 and you already know about the screen.


My w1070 arrives on Friday, at that point I can start to mount up everything. I'm also doing some crown molding and running all my speaker wires and such so it'll be a long weekend. I'l get some nice photos up of the w1070 shining on this current Black Diamond screen ASAP for you guys.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3240#post_23081080
> 
> 
> I see some here are confused regarding Zoom...
> 
> 
> Min Zoom makes the image smaller and Max Zoom makes the image larger.
> 
> 
> * Here is a basic explanation... http://www.projectorcentral.com/classroom_projector_buyers_guide_throw_distance_zoom.htm
> 
> It's a Sanus mount (same as the one they sell at Best Buy/Magnolia), I'll measure and post back (it's on a slant though).
> 
> 
> 
> Jason



Then they have it backwards on BenQ's site calculator.


----------



## schro5150




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *man4mopar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3240#post_23081192
> 
> 
> Should work fine as long as your not running high demand speakers at high db levels. With efficient speakers you will get plenty loud.



Much obliged. I'm going to start out with some 25-year-old two-ways from college. I've got four kids 9 and under, and we're not going to need the high db level of high-end stuff. My 6-year-old crawled under the seat at the IMax a couple of weeks ago during dinosaur show because it was too loud.


----------



## schro5150




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3240#post_23081268
> 
> 
> schro5150 , do you have your speakers already???? if not just look at the Energy take 5 Classic, have this little babies and sound excellent for the money, just a thought.



I have some older stuff that I'm going to start with. I've eyed those Energy speakers for a couple of years, just didn't have any need for them. I had to talk my wife out of a beating when she found out I bought the BenQ, and she knows we need a receiver. If I throw the speakers on the Amazon card, I may be pushing my luck.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schro5150*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3240#post_23081427
> 
> 
> I have some older stuff that I'm going to start with. I've eyed those Energy speakers for a couple of years, just didn't have any need for them. I had to talk my wife out of a beating when she found out I bought the BenQ, and she knows we need a receiver. If I throw the speakers on the Amazon card, I may be pushing my luck.




I hear you same way at my house, LOL


----------



## schro5150




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3240#post_23081489
> 
> 
> So a receiver is on Maslow's Hierarchy of Needs but speakers are not? That just doesn't make sense to me.





The difference is, we HAVE usable speakers, but an old analog receiver that won't work with the newer components. Generally what I have to do is get it set up and let her see/hear it, so she understands that, hey, this is pretty cool. When she first found out about the PJ, she tried the argument that we have a 60" Sony XBR, so what do we need a PJ for? Then I walked her down to the basement and had her view the 107" picture on the wall. Funny, I didn't hear much more about the Sony, other than, "Where are you going to put it?"


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3240#post_23081410
> 
> 
> Then they have it backwards on BenQ's site calculator.



Maybe you are confusing throw ratio with zoom?

http://htrgroup.com/main.php?section=throwratio 


Although I admit their calc is screwy.


Jason


----------



## TropMonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schro5150*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3240#post_23081529
> 
> 
> The difference is, we HAVE usable speakers, but an old analog receiver that won't work with the newer components. Generally what I have to do is get it set up and let her see/hear it, so she understands that, hey, this is pretty cool. When she first found out about the PJ, she tried the argument that we have a 60" Sony XBR, so what do we need a PJ for? Then I walked her down to the basement and had her view the 107" picture on the wall. Funny, I didn't hear much more about the Sony, other than, "Where are you going to put it?"



Sell it! I just sold an older 47" LCD I had in the living room. Frankly it was a much older gen LCD and once I got my LG 47" 3D ultra thin TV in the bedroom we didn't want to go watch the outdated looking TV downstairs in the living room. I didn't get much for it, but what I did get out of it went directly into paying off the new hotness.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3240#post_23081489
> 
> 
> So a receiver is on Maslow's Hierarchy of Needs but speakers are not? That just doesn't make sense to me.



Gee, that's not the Maslow's Hierarchy of Needs I studied -


----------



## schro5150

Sooooo glad that I didn't pop $1800 for a Mitsubishi 82" DLP two months ago.


----------



## vivithemage

I was wondering, what is the distance I can throw a decent 120" image on? I want to ceiling mount it, 7 foot ceilings ... about 13 feet away.


What ceiling mount are you guys getting?


----------



## DaGamePimp

This is a great mount and will be the next one that I buy...

http://www.amazon.com/Peerless-PRGUNV-Precision-Universal-Projector/dp/B000TXNS6G 


Jason


----------



## CharlesZ7

Just got our replacement W1070. Let the little lady decide to give the W1070 another shot or go with a W1080ST. She let BenQ do a new replacement for the W1070.


Took a few emails to get the RMA from BenQ. We had them ship a new one while we waited for the RMA — this was all through BenQ who matched VA price of $899 back when we originally purchased.


So. . . what's different?

Packaging — this one was packed inside another box. Previous one was only in the W1070's box.
no "smear" on the lens
Seems brighter. . . noticeably so.
default color settings are different — seem to look better at first glance
Squaring it with the screen seemed much easier.
cover over the lens shift screw clicks shut
of course, don't have the issues that caused us to return the other one — fan bearing noise and half side of screen darker.


Firmware: both 1.04. . . bummer it isn't 1.05, but doesn't look like much changed there. Hopefully if I do ISF settings they will be remembered









This is one is a February build. Previous one was January.

*Color Settings & Brightness*

The old one color temperature settings:

100/100/100/256/253?/256

the new:

95/89/93/256/256/256


everything in color management is at 50


If you have played with these settings you know they will make the image darker when reduced below 100, but with the new settings the new projector is still noticeably brighter. If I change the new settings to what I had on the old projector it's very bright.


Remember, I'm using a temp white DIY 84" screen. So, it should be bright at that size.

Now cinema w/ 2.4 gamma is as bright as I had with 2.0 gamma and the old settings — cranking things up to my "brightest" settings that I had on the old projector gives me a very bright image.


Setting this projector up seemed much easier. The previous one was always a pain to get square with the screen. This one seemed very easy.


Fan noise. . . with high altitude off it's actually very quiet. We are right on the edge for having high altitude on.


Heat (environment temp ~65F)

With high altitude off it's blowing @ ~190F

Will have to measure it later for HA on


All in all seems better out of the box than the first. . .

Now time to run it for a while and see how it does. . . fingers crossed.


----------



## Sinistre1

Calling DaGamePimp... Told ya i'd hunt you down if you bought one, lol. You were such a help with my Mits 3000 that your word is almost like Gospel to me. Hoping your memory of that machine (go ahead think way back) is still intact cause i'd like your opinion about the two machines. How they differ/ are similar. Hoping that you won't say there is a big difference in black level. I like what I have in the Mits but i'm interested in 1080P, very interested in the sharpness/ color, and extremely interested in what 3D can do for me (think UPS slogan). So... with that said, when you have the time... purty please!!!


----------



## vivithemage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3270#post_23082013
> 
> 
> This is a great mount and will be the next one that I buy...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Peerless-PRGUNV-Precision-Universal-Projector/dp/B000TXNS6G
> 
> 
> Jason



anything around the 40-50 range?










or screens even? around 50-100?


----------



## zapper

Can someone pont me to arts settings, I searched it and could not find iit.


----------



## vivithemage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3270#post_23082560
> 
> 
> Can someone pont me to arts settings, I searched it and could not find iit.


 http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/w1070/calibration.php


----------



## Dallasite

I've got two problems with mine (potentially):


1. Screen door effect. I'm sitting about 8.5 feet from mine, running DirecTV. Does anyone else see it? I'm trying to figure if it's the projector, or the screen surface.


2. the projector will be turned off in 30 seconds. I keep seeing this message pop up. Have the Auto-Turnoff disabled, yet it still does this. Why?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sinistre1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3270#post_23082207
> 
> 
> Calling DaGamePimp... Told ya i'd hunt you down if you bought one, lol. You were such a help with my Mits 3000 that your word is almost like Gospel to me. Hoping your memory of that machine (go ahead think way back) is still intact cause i'd like your opinion about the two machines. How they differ/ are similar. Hoping that you won't say there is a big difference in black level. I like what I have in the Mits but i'm interested in 1080P, very interested in the sharpness/ color, and extremely interested in what 3D can do for me (think UPS slogan). So... with that said, when you have the time... purty please!!!



Well that one has been a while but I have seen an HC3000 within the last year (just not in my rooms). The w1070 bests it on all counts other than black level, however consider the HC3000 is not nearly as bright and it had a manual iris. Now this does not mean they are world's apart but if you are used to the HC3000 with a higher hour lamp and have the iris closed you are going to see the difference when comparing a brand new W1070. I mean my LG PA70G LED projector has slightly better black level but when I measured it I had roughly 330 lumen's on my 100" matte screen, where as the w1070 in eco is likely almost 3x that. The absolute difference in native contrast will leave you smiling coming from the HC3000 (the w1070 native cr with no iris bests the contrast of the HC3000 with the iris closed). All around the w1070 is an upgrade over the HC3000 and I cannot imagine you would not be pleased with the transition. However be aware the w1070 will resolve more fine detail and there by more noise in the image unless viewing a pristine source (mitsu's are some of the better DLP's regarding image noise or lack there of).


If I still had an HC3000 I could justify the upgrade (and the HC3000 was no slouch).













> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vivithemage*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3270#post_23082446
> 
> 
> anything around the 40-50 range?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or screens even? around 50-100?



Check Monoprice for inexpensive mounts.


Unfortunately with inexpensive screens you get what you pay for but of all the brands out there the Elite matte screens are reasonable, still some sheen but not as much as most of the others (avoid Inland screens, tons of sheen/sparklies).


Jason


----------



## aohus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dallasite*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3270#post_23082772
> 
> 
> I've got two problems with mine (potentially):
> 
> 
> 1. Screen door effect. I'm sitting about 8.5 feet from mine, running DirecTV. Does anyone else see it? I'm trying to figure if it's the projector, or the screen surface.
> 
> 
> 2. the projector will be turned off in 30 seconds. I keep seeing this message pop up. Have the Auto-Turnoff disabled, yet it still does this. Why?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I have the same screen door effect as well but it's only when i'm close to the wall do I see it. I don't have a screen installed yet so I figured it wouldn't be as noticeable once it's installed. I've been watching from literally 1.5 feet away from the wall for the past hour (watching Leon) and I have not noticed it at all. The only time I saw it was during a very bright scene where I was reading something in the background.


what firmware version are you running? It could be running especially hot ?


guess ill post a pic. very crude setup. threw it on an uneven surfaced white wall. that is a 24 inch monitor to the right of it. i am in the process of ordering a jamestown 100 inch gray screen. hopefully it will mitigate the reflections coming from the white walls.


movie: The Host (BD50) on PS3


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3240#post_23081568
> 
> 
> Maybe you are confusing throw ratio with zoom?
> 
> http://htrgroup.com/main.php?section=throwratio
> 
> 
> Although I admit their calc is screwy.
> 
> 
> Jason




If you go from a zoom of 1.00 to 1.30, is that increasing or decreasing zoom? If it is increasing, then when you do that on the BenQ calc, the image gets smaller.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vivithemage*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3270#post_23082446
> 
> 
> anything around the 40-50 range?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or screens even? around 50-100?



Heard nothing but great things about this mount. Almost went with it over the Peerless myself. The price is even lower now so I most likely would have gotten this if I had to do it over again.

http://www.amazon.com/Mustang-Profile-Projector-Mount-MV-PROJSP-FLAT-B/dp/B000F5NFTS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1363354864&sr=8-1&keywords=mustang+ceiling+mount


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vivithemage*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3270#post_23082573
> 
> http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/w1070/calibration.php




Thanks, wondering how accurate will give it a shot.


----------



## tigerfan33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3270#post_23083365
> 
> 
> If you go from a zoom of 1.00 to 1.30, is that increasing or decreasing zoom? If it is increasing, then when you do that on the BenQ calc, the image gets smaller.



Zoom means bigger......


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tigerfan33*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3270#post_23084031
> 
> 
> Zoom means bigger......



Doesn't answer my question lol.


Is going from 1.00 to 1.30 increasing or decreasing zoom? If that is increasing zoom, then increasing zoom does the opposite of what is being said it does, according to the calculator.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3270#post_23084077
> 
> 
> Doesn't answer my question lol.
> 
> 
> Is going from 1.00 to 1.30 increasing or decreasing zoom?




Increasing.


----------



## johnydub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3270#post_23083365
> 
> 
> If you go from a zoom of 1.00 to 1.30, is that increasing or decreasing zoom? If it is increasing, then when you do that on the BenQ calc, the image gets smaller.



I was wondering this as well


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3270#post_23084082
> 
> 
> Increasing.



Then again, increasing zoom does the opposite of what is being said it does, according to the calculator.


----------



## DaGamePimp

Stuntman_Mike,


Think of it like this...


When you blow up the image as far as it can (at a given throw distance) you are increasing the light output (magnifying if you will) and this adjustment is considered max zoom.


The smallest image is minimum zoom with the least amount of magnification.


The degree at which this varies contrast and light output is different per make/model as most of the lens systems are different and often unique per application.



* Mounting the projector at it's shortest throw for a given size screen while maximizing zoom will give you the brightest image.


Jason




- - - - -


----------



## johnydub

@DaGamePimp


So what is the optimal setting for this PJ then?


To be max zoom and brighter? does that compromise contrast when it is max zoom?


----------



## vivithemage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3270#post_23083385
> 
> 
> Heard nothing but great things about this mount. Almost went with it over the Peerless myself. The price is even lower now so I most likely would have gotten this if I had to do it over again.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mustang-Profile-Projector-Mount-MV-PROJSP-FLAT-B/dp/B000F5NFTS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1363354864&sr=8-1&keywords=mustang+ceiling+mount



Looks awesome, thanks!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3270#post_23083898
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, wondering how accurate will give it a shot.



let me know, I was planning on using that as well.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3270#post_23084892
> 
> 
> Stuntman_Mike,
> 
> 
> Think of it like this...
> 
> 
> When you blow up the image as far as it can (at a given throw distance) you are increasing the light output (magnifying if you will) and this adjustment is considered max zoom.
> 
> 
> The smallest image is minimum zoom with the least amount of magnification.
> 
> 
> The degree at which this varies contrast and light output if different per make/model as most of the lens systems are different and often unique per application.
> 
> 
> 
> * Mounting the projector at it's shortest throw for a given size screen while maximizing zoom will give you the brightest image.
> 
> 
> Jason



I hear what you are saying. The terminology just doesn't line up across the board, is what I'm saying. According to some people and some calculators, zoom shrinks the image.


It isn't a huge deal one way or the other. Using the calc from BenQ I was able to place my PJ properly. Furthermore, the PJ in real life behaved in the exact manor as the virtual PJ in the calc, ie after the PJ was mounted and I moved the zoom control from it's default position out of the box, the image got smaller. Whether that means that the actual PJ came with max zoom employed and I was therefore decreasing it to make the image smaller, or whether that means that the calc is right and the zoom comes at minimum out of the box and I was increasing it and making the image smaller, in the grand scheme of things, doesn't matter I guess. Annoying that I have to even question which is right lol, but academic in any case. As long as a projector behaves like a given manufacturers calc says it should, and I can place the PJ properly, that's the most important thing. If it didn't, I'd have to flip some tables lol.


I take some measure of comfort in knowing that even manufacturers are confused about what zoom actually does though lol.


----------



## JewDaddy

Hey guys. I went out and bought a BenQ W1070 from Fry's today to put in my mancave at the new house I just bought. I recently sold my 82" Mits because I didn't think my new mancave would be big enough for it. Once I saw the room with everything out, it was much bigger than I thought it was originally (that's what she said) So after reading all the high praise for the W1070 and having always been curious about using a projector, I took a gamble and bought one.


First off, I cannot freaking believe the picture quality out of this thing. Holy Shnikees!!!!! For $1,000, I can't think of anything better, not by a long shot. The only real downside to this is that you Absolutley positivitley have to install this in a room that can be pitch black with no windows. Luckily that's not a problem with my mancave. Also, if you care about 3D at all, this is by far the best 3D experience I've had outside of an IMAX. Great color, contrast, brightness and most importantly, NO CROSSTALK










Now, here's my question. As amazing as this projector is, especially given the price. There is one thing missing for me. Frame Interlopation. I am one of the few that actually prefers the soap opera effect of the 120-240 hz motion enhancement. So, now that I know my mancave can handle a projector, is there anything that can give me the same picture quality or a little better, with the same 3D quality and 120-240hz??? If so, that's what I want. Any help would be appreciated. Btw, I'm still not sure I'm taking this back yet. I can live with the standard 24-60 hz but I would definitely consider it if there's something close to the price range and performance.


----------



## rd7723




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JewDaddy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3270#post_23085043
> 
> 
> Hey guys. I went out and bought a BenQ W1070 from Fry's today to put in my mancave at the new house I just bought. I recently sold my 82" Mits because I didn't think my new mancave would be big enough for it. Once I saw the room with everything out, it was much bigger than I thought it was originally (that's what she said) So after reading all the high praise for the W1070 and having always been curious about using a projector, I took a gamble and bought one.
> 
> 
> First off, I cannot freaking believe the picture quality out of this thing. Holy Shnikees!!!!! For $1,000, I can't think of anything better, not by a long shot. The only real downside to this is that you Absolutley positivitley have to install this in a room that can be pitch black with no windows. Luckily that's not a problem with my mancave. Also, if you care about 3D at all, this is by far the best 3D experience I've had outside of an IMAX. Great color, contrast, brightness and most importantly, NO CROSSTALK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, here's my question. As amazing as this projector is, especially given the price. There is one thing missing for me. Frame Interlopation. I am one of the few that actually prefers the soap opera effect of the 120-240 hz motion enhancement. So, now that I know my mancave can handle a projector, is there anything that can give me the same picture quality or a little better, with the same 3D quality and 120-240hz??? If so, that's what I want. Any help would be appreciated. Btw, I'm still not sure I'm taking this back yet. I can live with the standard 24-60 hz but I would definitely consider it if there's something close to the price range and performance.


I am in the same boat as you. I have a 82840 that i am looking to sell to buy this projector or the acer h6510bd. How does the picture quality compare to the 82 inch tv? Thanks for any response.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JewDaddy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3270#post_23085043
> 
> 
> Hey guys. I went out and bought a BenQ W1070 from Fry's today to put in my mancave at the new house I just bought. I recently sold my 82" Mits because I didn't think my new mancave would be big enough for it. Once I saw the room with everything out, it was much bigger than I thought it was originally (that's what she said) So after reading all the high praise for the W1070 and having always been curious about using a projector, I took a gamble and bought one.
> 
> 
> First off, I cannot freaking believe the picture quality out of this thing. Holy Shnikees!!!!! For $1,000, I can't think of anything better, not by a long shot. The only real downside to this is that you Absolutley positivitley have to install this in a room that can be pitch black with no windows. Luckily that's not a problem with my mancave. Also, if you care about 3D at all, this is by far the best 3D experience I've had outside of an IMAX. Great color, contrast, brightness and most importantly, NO CROSSTALK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, here's my question. As amazing as this projector is, especially given the price. There is one thing missing for me. Frame Interlopation. I am one of the few that actually prefers the soap opera effect of the 120-240 hz motion enhancement. So, now that I know my mancave can handle a projector, is there anything that can give me the same picture quality or a little better, with the same 3D quality and 120-240hz??? If so, that's what I want. Any help would be appreciated. Btw, I'm still not sure I'm taking this back yet. I can live with the standard 24-60 hz but I would definitely consider it if there's something close to the price range and performance.



They don't put CFI on projectors in this range typically. Don't remember seeing any recently released DLPs with it period.


Your only choice close to this range would be with a 3LCD from Epson, but then you would be giving up the crosstalk free 3D, which you said was important, so I don't know where you would go from here.


----------



## JewDaddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rd7723*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3270#post_23085095
> 
> 
> I am in the same boat as you. I have a 82840 that i am looking to sell to buy this projector or the acer h6510bd. How does the picture quality compare to the 82 inch tv? Thanks for any response.



It absolutely blows the picture away!! I too had the 82840 and was pleased with the overall 2D performance, but the 3D was lacking big time. Way too soft and not enough pop out. I'm still in shock at how good the W1070 looks. I might even put it above my Sony 55HX850. Just keep in mind, you have to keep this projector in a pitch black (or almost pitch black) room for the best image possible. If you have any windows, forget about watching this during the day.


Good luck and let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## JewDaddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3270#post_23085098
> 
> 
> They don't put CFI on projectors in this range typically. Don't remember seeing any recently released DLPs with it period.
> 
> 
> Your only choice close to this range would be with a 3LCD from Epson, but then you would be giving up the crosstalk free 3D, which you said was important, so I don't know where you would go from here.



Do you know of a projector that gives the same 2D and 3D performance with CFI?? Irregardless of price. Just curious how much I would need to spend in order to get this feature. I was thinking the $1,500 - $2,500 range would be doable.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JewDaddy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3270#post_23085312
> 
> 
> Do you know of a projector that gives the same 2D and 3D performance with CFI?? Irregardless of price. Just curious how much I would need to spend in order to get this feature. I was thinking the $1,500 - $2,500 range would be doable.



You can do FI with a PC if you'll have one connected, look into SVP.

http://www.svp-team.com/ 


Regarding other projectors under $2500, be aware that none of the lcd or lcos models will match the 3D of the w1070.


Probably the best all-around is the Sony HW50 but that unit is over $3k.


Jason


----------



## JewDaddy

Few pictures showing off the W1070. Please note that I just set it on an end table and am only projecting onto a white wall. And if I decide to keep it, I'm sooooo using my Darbee with this. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## Nimoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JewDaddy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3270#post_23085312
> 
> 
> Do you know of a projector that gives the same 2D and 3D performance with CFI?? Irregardless of price. Just curious how much I would need to spend in order to get this feature. I was thinking the $1,500 - $2,500 range would be doable.



If you're looking at DLP, the Acer H9500BD is pretty good, and features FI. The BenQ is brighter with 3D however and has that rather nice triple flash technology that the Acer lacks, lending greater stability to the image. Colour saturation is also better on the BenQ. In the higher price ranges you have the Epson 5020 and the Sony HW50 - both of which are reportedly pretty good with 3D and will provide better black levels than the BenQ and excellent 2D. In most instances neither will be as sharp however, and both will display a greater amount of ghosting with 3D. There are always compromises.


You might want to wait for the BenQ W1500, which should be similar to the 1070 but with FI.


----------



## TropMonk

Okay, I got my w1070 in today. Firmware 1.04 - ordered it off Amazon.


I setup my Black Diamond 113" screen propped up on chairs for now and had the PJ on a coffee table propped up to try and make it as square as possible with a simple setup. Totally not square. I unboxed it, set it in eco smart mode, projected the test image, dialed it in quickly with zoom and focus and let Avengers DVD have a go at it.


I'm using a SONY NEX 6 camera on ISO 1600 (which does introduce some noise) and 1/13second and auto white balance for ALL shots. the aperture is wide open on the stock lens and is between 3.5-5.6 depending on zoom (I should have turned off AWB). I did some ambient light tests and took multiple shots of each. I'm in Los Angeles and as normal it's a bright sunny day and the shots were taken around 2pm


In case you missed my other post, this Black Diamond screen was purchased used and was sold as "quality is 9/10 almost like new" but when it arrived there are gashes out of the felt on the frame, massive lint buildup on the frame (indicating heavy use) and two good size impact marks on the screen. Also noticed today there is a bad streak down the screen right in the middle that is noticeable on bright scenes. Now after seeing images projected on the screen I would rate it at a 3 out of 10 due to the streak in the middle and impact marks. The selling is attempting to get a replacement screen for me and I told him I would overlook the frame if he is able to do that. I doubt he will being the limited availability of these screens. So most likely this screen will be shipped back in a few days and I'll be forced to figure out something else. This is why the screen isn't mounted and I did a quick test.


Below is a link to the photos I just took. Different light levels, different angles, etc. At the time of writing this the full size images are still being uploaded so till that's done you're limited to small 800x600. Try again later if it doesn't have full size and you want to see full 16 megapixel images (which I suggest). AGAIN, this is not a full setup that's perfect... But shows off the BD screen.
https://picasaweb.google.com/115027079014810894845/FirstTestBlackDiamondWithW1070 


Overall impressions: WOW. I've been out of the Home Theater setup business for about 3yrs now and I'm impressed with how this sub $1,000 PJ does. On top of that with this screen it's almost a perfect match-up (for my tastes). Everyone has different feelings on what they are looking for on a projector image. The image POPS off the screen with bright situations, I detected some super minor sparkles at times, but I believe they will be even more minimized once the PJ is ceiling mounted making for an even better image. If I have to send this screen back and find another screen for $1,500 it's going to be hard to find something that works as well as this Black Diamond :-(


----------



## coderguy

*@The Acer h9500bd*

The Acer only has a 4x color wheel and lacks a CMS (for those that care), but more importantly it only does 600-700 lumens in uncalibrated 3D mode.

*@JewDaddy*

The Optoma hd33 has frame interpolation and a 6x color wheel like the Benq. B&H Photo/Video has some refurb'd Optomas for just a little more than a new Benq w1070 costs. The hd33 does about 850-950 lumens in 3D mode. I don't think the sharpness on the hd33 is as good as the Benq, but I've never A/B'd the two. You might be able to find a used Optoma hd33 for the same price or less as the Benq. If you are a big sharpness junkie and want FI too (You want your cake and eat it too), pretty much you'll need to stick with Benq's such as going to w7000 which costs almost double (though you can find refurbs sometimes under $1600). There is the new Acer and new Optoma, as well as the Benq w1500. I would probably just wait for the new Benq to come out.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JewDaddy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3270#post_23085303
> 
> 
> Just keep in mind, you have to keep this projector in a pitch black (or almost pitch black) room for the best image possible. If you have any windows, forget about watching this during the day.



Yes the picture quality is significantly better in a completely darkened room, BUT this projector is still very good in a partially lit room as well so I disagree with your comment 'forget about watching this during the day'. If you look at some of the photos posted by TropMonk you will see both almost completely dark room as well as in a partially (but significantly lit) room.

https://picasaweb.google.com/115027079014810894845/FirstTestBlackDiamondWithW1070 


In my case, I have a 1.8m wide window on the left of our screen and a 3.6m window on the right. The projected image is still very watchable during the day BUT it is so much better at night or when the sunblock drapes are closed. Hence my objection to your blanket 'no good' comment.


----------



## rd7723




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JewDaddy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3270#post_23085303
> 
> 
> It absolutely blows the picture away!! I too had the 82840 and was pleased with the overall 2D performance, but the 3D was lacking big time. Way too soft and not enough pop out. I'm still in shock at how good the W1070 looks. I might even put it above my Sony 55HX850. Just keep in mind, you have to keep this projector in a pitch black (or almost pitch black) room for the best image possible. If you have any windows, forget about watching this during the day.
> 
> 
> Good luck and let me know if you have any questions.



Hey thanks a lot for answering my question. It will be in a darkened light controlled room.


----------



## CharlesZ7

Smarteco mode. . .


OK. . . now on our second W1070. The second one seems much better as I noted in my last post.


There is still one thing that doesn't jive. I've done the tests to see how smarteco bumps brightness on bright scenes and reduces brightness on darker scenes, and on both projectors I get the same results — smarteco gives me the same brightness as normal mode on both bright and dark scenes, and it is brighter than economic on both bright (which it should be) and dark (which I don't think it should be) scenes.


Makes me wonder about lamp life and/or if it's really doing what it should be doing in smarteco mode.


Anyone else noticing that smarteco isn't reducing lamp brightness on darker scenes or that dark scenes in smarteco are brighter than economic mode?


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesZ7*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3280_40#post_23085779
> 
> 
> Smateco mode. . .
> 
> 
> OK. . . now on our second W1070. The second one seems much better as I noted in my last post.
> 
> 
> There is still one thing that doesn't jive. I've done the tests to see how smarteco bumps brightness on bright scenes and reduces brightness on darker scenes, and on both projectors I get the same results — smarteco gives me the same brightness as normal mode on both bright and dark scenes, and it is brighter than economic on both bright (which it should be) and dark (which I don't think it should be) scenes.
> 
> 
> Makes me wonder about lamp life and/or if it's really doing what it should be doing in smarteco mode.
> 
> 
> Anyone else noticing that smarteco isn't reducing lamp brightness on darker scenes or that dark scenes in smarteco are brighter than economic mode?


Its the same brighness in smarteco mode. I asked about it many times before I bought it. Hopefully, it last as long as stated, but I doubt it


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnydub*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3270#post_23084935
> 
> 
> @DaGamePimp
> 
> 
> So what is the optimal setting for this PJ then?
> 
> 
> To be max zoom and brighter? does that compromise contrast when it is max zoom?



That will vary per install and desired end result.


I have not taken the measurements at various zoom ranges with the w1070 so I cannot say just how much contrast is lost by going for the brightest image... short throw/max zoom.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesZ7*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3300#post_23085779
> 
> 
> Smateco mode. . .
> 
> 
> OK. . . now on our second W1070. The second one seems much better as I noted in my last post.
> 
> 
> There is still one thing that doesn't jive. I've done the tests to see how smarteco bumps brightness on bright scenes and reduces brightness on darker scenes, and on both projectors I get the same results — smarteco gives me the same brightness as normal mode on both bright and dark scenes, and it is brighter than economic on both bright (which it should be) and dark (which I don't think it should be) scenes.
> 
> 
> Makes me wonder about lamp life and/or if it's really doing what it should be doing in smarteco mode.
> 
> 
> Anyone else noticing that smarteco isn't reducing lamp brightness on darker scenes or that dark scenes in smarteco are brighter than economic mode?




I'll try to take some readings this weekend and see just what variance is present between lamp modes (full field black and full white).




Jason


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rd7723*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3300#post_23085661
> 
> 
> Hey thanks a lot for answering my question. It will be in a darkened light controlled room.




When was the last time that you watched a movie in a theater with some lights on????????? think about it.


----------



## rd7723




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3300#post_23086219
> 
> 
> When was the last time that you watched a movie in a theater with some lights on????????? think about it.



Probably never. Good thread, thanks again for all of the feedback.


----------



## JewDaddy

My apologies for being a little over dramatic in saying you can't use this projector with any light in the room. I meant that if you have windows in the room with this projector, make sure you can control the light as much as possible.


Please forgive my stupidity when it comes to projectors but I haven't really had experience with them and I have a question. When I'm watching a movie or playing a game and there's a bright scene, it lights up the whole room and actually reduces the picture quality and black levels. I didn't know if by having a screen of some sort or border around the frame of the projected image helps this, or if its just part of having a projector. I'm currently just projecting onto a wall. Btw, the more I use this, the more I'm falling in love with it


----------



## JewDaddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3300#post_23085517
> 
> *@The Acer h9500bd*
> 
> The Acer only has a 4x color wheel and lacks a CMS (for those that care), but more importantly it only does 600-700 lumens in uncalibrated 3D mode.
> 
> *@JewDaddy*
> 
> The Optoma hd33 has frame interpolation and a 6x color wheel like the Benq. B&H Photo/Video has some refurb'd Optomas for just a little more than a new Benq w1070 costs. The hd33 does about 850-950 lumens in 3D mode. I don't think the sharpness on the hd33 is as good as the Benq, but I've never A/B'd the two. You might be able to find a used Optoma hd33 for the same price or less as the Benq. If you are a big sharpness junkie and want FI too (You want your cake and eat it too), pretty much you'll need to stick with Benq's such as going to w7000 which costs almost double (though you can find refurbs sometimes under $1600). There is the new Acer and new Optoma, as well as the Benq w1500. I would probably just wait for the new Benq to come out.



Coderguy, because you seem to have the best knowledge of the different projectors available on the market, what would you consider to be the best overall projector at $4,000 or under? Taking everything into consideration. 2D and 3D pic quality, black levels, brightness, sharpness, motion, etc.....: If I don't keep the W1070, I'm thinking about the Epson 6020, Sony 50HW and BenQ W7000. Also, I might even hold out for the upcoming benQ W1500 if its supposed to be better than the flagship W7000.


----------



## coderguy

Not sure about having the most knowledge, some in here have tested a few more than me (like Zombie).


There will always be compromises, but the Sony hw50es is most balanced for everything under 4k, it's not as sharp as a DLP, but it has a great sharpening filter known as RC. Other than that, the JVC RS-55 if you can get one B-stock or Used, but it's not good in 3d. I don't put the Epson in the same class as those two, the Epson is good but suffers from inconsistency during different fields of depth in 2D (hard to explain but a side effect of the pixel fill even if you don't see it), but in 3D it's really good. A used Runco LS-5 some say is the best under $10,000 for a DLP (I haven't used one really, though I did see it in a showroom).


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JewDaddy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3300#post_23086467
> 
> 
> what would you consider to be the best overall projector at $4,000 or under? Taking everything into consideration. 2D and 3D pic quality, black levels, brightness, sharpness, motion, etc.....: If I don't keep the W1070, I'm thinking about the Epson 6020, Sony 50HW and BenQ W7000. Also, I might even hold out for the upcoming benQ W1500 if its supposed to be better than the flagship W7000.




You should honestly ask Zombie that question as he is likely one of the only members here at AVS to have actually seen most of the current models and *compared them in the same room* (other than maybe some dealers).


I have seen many of them, as have several others, but in various environments which does not always make it apples to apples.


With that said I think most agree that the HW50 is the best all around 2D/3D under $4k (other models best it in various areas regarding both 2D and 3D).


Best of luck, some tough choices with so many great pj's out there.


Jason


----------



## coderguy

*@JewDaddy*

If you want the MOST balanced setup in existence, then you'd need to get multiple projectors (at least 2). If you wanted the most balanced + 3D, you'd probably need 3 projectors and be willing to spend a lot of money. For instance, the most balanced setup under $10,000 would probably be a Runco LS-5 used (2D Only) + JVC RS-55 used + any 3D DLP. The 3 above projectors would give you the best of all worlds for the most part...


Runco or similar DLP for HTPC and TV and bright movies, JVC for dark movies, Benq for 3D...


Good luck with that setup though, the Sony hw50es by itself won't be a match for that setup but it is the closest to sharing a balance of all the traits as a single projector solution










None of us have actually seen all the projectors side-by-side at the same time, but Zombie comes the closest to seeing most of the middle-priced newer ones side-by-side (but he hasn't seen them all). A few of us had several of these side-by-side at one point or another to each other. Side-by-side I've seen some of the JVC's, some of the Sony's, most of the key Epsons, some Mits's, the Viewsonic Pro8200, Benq w7000, and a few others side-by-side. In showrooms many more, notably the Runco LS-5 in Dallas, Optoma hd33, RS-55, several Sony's, and others.


I have the RS-45 for dark movies, Benq w7000 for TV, a few movies, and for 3D. I also still have the Pro8200 in another room. I miss e-shift slightly after seeing it, but not enough to pay double of what I paid for my RS-45. The black levels on the RS-45 are good enough and I don't care much about the difference between the blacks of the RS-45 / 55 / 65. I will probably get a Runco and a B-stock Sony next year to complete my circle of projector hell...


The Benq w7000 has the best color I've seen out of all of them post-calibration (well except the Runco is possibly better), and the Sony hw50es is the best pre-calibration and one of the best post-calibration. The JVC's trail a bit behind in color even after calibrating them, but you don't notice it that much on the movies you would use a JVC for anyhow.


----------



## albero67

Bummer. After just over 200 hours on the lamp I started to get the rattling sound from the fan that is mentioned already several times in this forum. I bought mine at Visual Apex beginning of December and it was delivered in the first week of January. Firmware 1.03. Until now I was very happy with the projector. So hopefully Visual Apex can find a solution for me.


----------



## Ricoflashback

Any recommendation on 3D glasses that fit, comfortably, over regular glasses?


----------



## zombie10k

I spent several hours testing out the glasses shown below, the BQ 1st, 2nd and 3rd gen + the Optoma ZD 201's.


This is a short review. I don't know how they did it, but BQ has significantly increased the ability to stay locked onto the DLP signal. It's day / night difference vs. the ZD201's. It looks like they built in a timer of some kind because you can hold your finger over the receiver and the glasses won't lose sync for a good 5 seconds. it's like a buffer.


I did all the tests where I could easily lose sync on the ZD201's yet the BQ 3rd gen stayed locked with no issues, I had to really go out of my way to get it to lose sync. (turn head completely to the side for 10+ seconds).


Also they are very good at blocking the red flash, much better than the 1st and 2nd gen models and nearly on par with the ZD201's. My only complaint is that they are too tight. The arms that wrap around the eyes are in my opinion too angled so they dig into my head behind the ears. I think I am going to take a hairdryer and heat up the plastic to bend them out a bit. it won't take much to get them to fit right if I do this.


These are highly recommended to try out for the BQ W7000 and the 1070.


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3300#post_23085813
> 
> 
> Its the same brighness in smarteco mode. I asked about it many times before I bought it. Hopefully, it last as long as stated, but I doubt it



Blee. . . do you mean just brightness or it will be brighter in smarteco mode in both bright & dark scenes than economic? Cause their marketing says the opposite.


thx



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3300#post_23085872
> 
> 
> I'll try to take some readings this weekend and see just what variance is present between lamp modes (full field black and full white).
> 
> 
> Jason



thanks Jason! look forward to seeing what you find.


I can say, turning high altitude on reduced my fan exhaust by 30F. Though it's noisier I'm sure that might go some ways in extending the life.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *albero67*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3300#post_23086963
> 
> 
> Bummer. After just over 200 hours on the lamp I started to get the rattling sound from the fan that is mentioned already several times in this forum. I bought mine at Visual Apex beginning of December and it was delivered in the first week of January. Firmware 1.03. Until now I was very happy with the projector. So hopefully Visual Apex can find a solution for me.



Sorry to hear that. That's about the same time ours started in. I'm going to make sure I hit at least 300 hrs on this second one within 30day however, it's much better all around than the first.


best of luck getting this resolved!


----------



## JewDaddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3300#post_23086689
> 
> *@JewDaddy*
> 
> If you want the MOST balanced setup in existence, then you'd need to get multiple projectors (at least 2). If you wanted the most balanced + 3D, you'd probably need 3 projectors and be willing to spend a lot of money. For instance, the most balanced setup under $10,000 would probably be a Runco LS-5 used (2D Only) + JVC RS-55 used + any 3D DLP. The 3 above projectors would give you the best of all worlds for the most part...
> 
> 
> Runco or similar DLP for HTPC and TV and bright movies, JVC for dark movies, Benq for 3D...
> 
> 
> Good luck with that setup though, the Sony hw50es by itself won't be a match for that setup but it is the closest to sharing a balance of all the traits as a single projector solution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of us have actually seen all the projectors side-by-side at the same time, but Zombie comes the closest to seeing most of the middle-priced newer ones side-by-side (but he hasn't seen them all). A few of us had several of these side-by-side at one point or another to each other. Side-by-side I've seen some of the JVC's, some of the Sony's, most of the key Epsons, some Mits's, the Viewsonic Pro8200, Benq w7000, and a few others side-by-side. In showrooms many more, notably the Runco LS-5 in Dallas, Optoma hd33, RS-55, several Sony's, and others.
> 
> 
> I have the RS-45 for dark movies, Benq w7000 for TV, a few movies, and for 3D. I also still have the Pro8200 in another room. I miss e-shift slightly after seeing it, but not enough to pay double of what I paid for my RS-45. The black levels on the RS-45 are good enough and I don't care much about the difference between the blacks of the RS-45 / 55 / 65. I will probably get a Runco and a B-stock Sony next year to complete my circle of projector hell...
> 
> 
> The Benq w7000 has the best color I've seen out of all of them post-calibration (well except the Runco is possibly better), and the Sony hw50es is the best pre-calibration and one of the best post-calibration. The JVC's trail a bit behind in color even after calibrating them, but you don't notice it that much on the movies you would use a JVC for anyhow.



Thanks for the info. As of now, I'm really leaning towards the BenQ W7000. My only concern with the 7000 is that the overall 2D and 3D picture quality won't match the W1070. To be perfectly honest, I was blown away by what the W1070 has to offer but I was missing the FI that the W7000 has. I was a little disappointed to hear that the FI is not accessible when in 3D mode on the 7000 but as long as its good and works without much side effects, I can live with that. I know the Sony will be a huge improvement over both BenQ's but I don't want to spend alot on a projector right now for the simple fact that I really want 4K when its available at a lower price point in the next 2-3 years (just my own speculation).


If you can tell me that the W7000 has equal or better picture quality in both 2D and 3D, that's what I will go with and make it my projector for the next couple years. I'm not real concerned with the upcoming W1500 because I really want something now










Can someone give me a comparison on how the black levels, brightness, motion, contrast, 3D etc.... Between the W7000 and W1070??? Are there any areas that the W1070 bests the 7000 series? Thanks again for the help!!


----------



## coderguy

The w7000's FI works in 3D mode just fine, that's the only time I ever use FI is for 3D. I wouldn't think the difference in PQ between the w1070 and w7000 is all that great. The w1070 has higher native on/off, but the w7000 has an IRIS. The w1070 has triple flash 144hz, but the w7000 has FI in 3D to compensate (no idea which is better). The w7000 has a center-based offset for lens shift making it brighter for setup in 3D if you have a retro-reflective gain screen like the Da-Lite High Power. The w7000 is better for 3D if trying to maximize brightness, since you can get more brightness out of the HP screen, though a floor / low-table mounted w1070 can get a lot of gain out of an HP as well depending on where someone sits.


----------



## sxyzo

Question for pc gamers using this PJ. Do you have a amd or nvidia graphics card?


----------



## JewDaddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3300#post_23088096
> 
> 
> The w7000's FI works in 3D mode just fine, that's the only time I ever use FI is for 3D. I wouldn't think the difference in PQ between the w1070 and w7000 is all that great. The w1070 has higher native on/off, but the w7000 has an IRIS. The w1070 has triple flash 144hz, but the w7000 has FI in 3D to compensate (no idea which is better). The w7000 has a center-based offset for lens shift making it brighter for setup in 3D if you have a retro-reflective gain screen like the Da-Lite High Power. The w7000 is better for 3D if trying to maximize brightness, since you can get more brightness out of the HP screen, though a floor / low-table mounted w1070 can get a lot of gain out of an HP as well depending on where someone sits.



That's awesome! I thought I had read somewhere that the FI only works in 2D mode. Does the 3D on the W7000 show any crosstalk?? There's is 0 on the W1070. Also, does the panamorphic lens work on the W7000 or do you have to buy an external device? I like the idea of being able to see widescreen movies without the black bars. Lastly, is the W7000 available in any stores or just online? Thanks again!


----------



## coderguy

No crosstalk, the a-lens only works in 2D mode and not 3D according to this thread with the w7000:
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1426249/a-lens-with-benq-w7000 


w7000 is available online and at some brick stores.


----------



## TLJester

Has anyone else noticed when the projector warms up, after a while the image wobbles a little bit, most noticable when viewing output from a PC (ie not moving, solid straight lines)?

Would putting it in high altitude mode work to cool it down (I am assuming the fan runs faster/longer to push more cool air through)?


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TLJester*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3300#post_23088491
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed when the projector warms up, after a while the image wobbles a little bit, most noticable when viewing output from a PC (ie not moving, solid straight lines)?
> 
> Would putting it in high altitude mode work to cool it down (I am assuming the fan runs faster/longer to push more cool air through)?



We use a pc 100% of the time with our projector, now on our second W1070, and we haven't seen anything like what you mention.


I tested HA mode on/off with fan exhaust temp. We are around the 4K' mark. With it on the temp decreased by 30 degree F - ~165F with it off the temp wast near 200F. With HA mode on the fan sounds closer to when it is normal mode. Still not that bad.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zombie10k*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3300#post_23087408
> 
> 
> I spent several hours testing out the glasses shown below, the BQ 1st, 2nd and 3rd gen + the Optoma ZD 201's.
> 
> 
> This is a short review. I don't know how they did it, but BQ has significantly increased the ability to stay locked onto the DLP signal. It's day / night difference vs. the ZD201's. It looks like they built in a timer of some kind because you can hold your finger over the receiver and the glasses won't lose sync for a good 5 seconds. it's like a buffer.
> 
> 
> I did all the tests where I could easily lose sync on the ZD201's yet the BQ 3rd gen stayed locked with no issues, I had to really go out of my way to get it to lose sync. (turn head completely to the side for 10+ seconds).
> 
> 
> Also they are very good at blocking the red flash, much better than the 1st and 2nd gen models and nearly on par with the ZD201's. My only complaint is that they are too tight. The arms that wrap around the eyes are in my opinion too angled so they dig into my head behind the ears. I think I am going to take a hairdryer and heat up the plastic to bend them out a bit. it won't take much to get them to fit right if I do this.
> 
> 
> These are highly recommended to try out for the BQ W7000 and the 1070.



Excellent, do you have a good source for the new 3rd gen BenQ glasses?


I am interested in trying a pair.


Thank you,

Jason


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3300#post_23087361
> 
> 
> Any recommendation on 3D glasses that fit, comfortably, over regular glasses?



Please refer to the 'Benq W1070 144Hz Compatible DLP-LINK 3D Glasses' thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1448720/benq-w1070-144hz-compatible-dlp-link-3d-glasses 


Bearing in mind that most, if not all, 3D glasses fit over regular glasses. BUT some do it better than others. From personal experiencem the cheaper Sainsonic glasses are smaller. Most ebay listings show the dimensions of the glasses and you can get a good idea from this. Id you look at my post #261 you will see examples of a cheaper brand that do fit over regular glasses.


----------



## TLJester

Here's a video of the wobble.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yksw5kvz7RA 

you can see from the fixed shadow that the image wobbles... a bit like watching it reflected on water.

Currently projecting around 200" (yes its huge)


----------



## zombie10k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3300#post_23088930
> 
> 
> Excellent, do you have a good source for the new 3rd gen BenQ glasses?
> 
> 
> I am interested in trying a pair.
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Jason



visual apex has them, they drop ship from BQ. I have to try and adjust the arms though, they are pinching too tight behind the ears. it's time for a little surgery with a hairdryer and some gentle persuasion.


----------



## coderguy

That's my complaint with 99% of all 3d Glasses, they are too tight.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3330#post_23089643
> 
> 
> That's my complaint with 99% of all 3d Glasses, they are too tight.



are they to tight or is it you have to big of a head =p


no I kid I kid but considering most of these products are designed by Asian companies and well Asians tend to be smaller in nature, it sorta makes sense why it would be tight for others.


----------



## Nimoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3330#post_23089643
> 
> 
> That's my complaint with 99% of all 3d Glasses, they are too tight.



Have you tried the 3DTV corp or Truedepth glasses? I've found both of these to quite a comfortable fit, and I don't have a particularly small head (I think).


----------



## coderguy

Yah, the TrueDepths aren't too bad, they are part of the 1%


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zombie10k*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3300#post_23089136
> 
> 
> visual apex has them, they drop ship from BQ. I have to try and adjust the arms though, they are pinching too tight behind the ears. it's time for a little surgery with a hairdryer and some gentle persuasion.



Thanks.










I guess I am lucky that I have a small head.


Jason


----------



## Sinistre1

Jason, You may be DaGamePimp, but to this guy, you DaMan!!!


All seriousness aside, Thanks for the response. I have to get off my duff and complete my taxes! I love my HC3000 so much that I always find reasons to talk myself out of upgrading but I really want to try 3D at home and if I am picking up additional performance (other than the outstanding (for it's day and price) black levels) over the the Mits, then I have to go all in. I'm not sure if the 1070 will fit right into my current set up or if I will need to get a bigger screen.


Although part of me likes the idea of the bigger screen, I am getting close to the point where I can not see the entire screen image at once. In my current set up the Mits is zoomed (in or out) such that it is the largest image I could project at that distance. I am hoping I can place the 1070 in the same spot and use less/ more zoom (still not sure i'm following that sidebar, as it would seem the normal use of the word has one zoom in to make something bigger and out...) such that in the same spot that the Mits currently occupies, the 1070 would not need to project it's biggest image. In fact, i'd hope that it pretty much fit spot on with its smallest image at that distance as it was my experience (limited though it may be) that the Mits picture looked better projected smaller at that distance, it just didn't fill up the screen. I imagine this would generally be true of all projectors... but I may be wrong (at least 50/50 chance, lol).


----------



## sh00kre

Owners of w1070, can you tell me do you have to wait 4-5 seconds, and in that time have blank screen when you start 1080p movie through pc, any video player... and also when exiting 1080p movie... this is happening on optoma hd25 i bought 2 days ago, also not entire projected image can be in focus, specially seen on text which is blured in corner(s) or in center... i am thinking about replacing it for w1070... So please can you answer me first question, and comment on second one.... Thanks!


----------



## Ted99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sinistre1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3330#post_23090860
> 
> 
> Jason, You may be DaGamePimp, but to this guy, you DaMan!!!
> 
> 
> All seriousness aside, Thanks for the response. I have to get off my duff and complete my taxes! I love my HC3000 so much that I always find reasons to talk myself out of upgrading but I really want to try 3D at home and if I am picking up additional performance (other than the outstanding (for it's day and price) black levels) over the the Mits, then I have to go all in. I'm not sure if the 1070 will fit right into my current set up or if I will need to get a bigger screen.
> 
> 
> Although part of me likes the idea of the bigger screen, I am getting close to the point where I can not see the entire screen image at once. In my current set up the Mits is zoomed (in or out) such that it is the largest image I could project at that distance. I am hoping I can place the 1070 in the same spot and use less/ more zoom (still not sure i'm following that sidebar, as it would seem the normal use of the word has one zoom in to make something bigger and out...) such that in the same spot that the Mits currently occupies, the 1070 would not need to project it's biggest image. In fact, i'd hope that it pretty much fit spot on with its smallest image at that distance as it was my experience (limited though it may be) that the Mits picture looked better projected smaller at that distance, it just didn't fill up the screen. I imagine this would generally be true of all projectors... but I may be wrong (at least 50/50 chance, lol).



I'm using the W1070 as a display for racing and flight sims. Screen is 96" diag (max size for a vertical height of 48" on 16:9). My eyeballs are 54" from the screen and it completely fills my field of view. Using Track IR for sideways looking, it's about as good as it can get without a 3-array of 96" screens (and projectors). I do not see any SDE at this distance. I use a single n-vidia GTX 670 card, with plans to purchase the n-vidia 3D software to use this card with the W1070--just haven't done it yet. 3D Corp glasses just arrived.


Incidentally, my local Fry's has the PJ on sale for $999.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted99*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3330#post_23091124
> 
> 
> Screen is 96" diag (max size for a vertical height of 48" on 16:9). My eyeballs are 54" from the screen and it completely fills my field of view. Using Track IR for sideways looking, it's about as good as it can get without a 3-array of 96" screens (and projectors). I do not see any SDE at this distance. I use a single n-vidia GTX 670 card, with plans to purchase the n-vidia 3D software to use this card with the W1070--just haven't done it yet. 3D Corp glasses just arrived.
> 
> 
> Incidentally, my local Fry's has the PJ on sale for $999.



well thats good to know, I have a 92" installed and Im going to be just over 5ft away was worried about being that close if it wouldnt look as good.


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TLJester*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3300#post_23089023
> 
> 
> Here's a video of the wobble.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yksw5kvz7RA
> 
> you can see from the fixed shadow that the image wobbles... a bit like watching it reflected on water.
> 
> Currently projecting around 200" (yes its huge)



I haven't seen anything like that at all. Even when I'm close enough to the screen to see the grid of black lines, they are perfectly still.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sh00kre*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3330#post_23090926
> 
> 
> Owners of w1070, can you tell me do you have to wait 4-5 seconds, and in that time have blank screen when you start 1080p movie through pc, any video player... and also when exiting 1080p movie... this is happening on optoma hd25 i bought 2 days ago, also not entire projected image can be in focus, specially seen on text which is blured in corner(s) or in center... i am thinking about replacing it for w1070... So please can you answer me first question, and comment on second one.... Thanks!



Depends if the player is changing your graphics or not. You can tell if it is because the W1070 will display in the upper left corner the new graphics and 3D settings that it's receiving.


As for general use with a PC the player (potplayer in our case) starts instantly and is displayed instantly. No blank time at all.


Image focus:

This has been discussed throughout this thread. The vertical lens shift causes some slight blurring/chromatic distortion to the upper half of the image — the more lens shift you have the worse the blurring is, but it is slight and doesn't seem to degrade viewing, only noticeable with the test pattern. We've seen this on both W1070 units we have had. However, the second one does not have chromatic "flaring" — red flaring off the upper lines of the test pattern when vertical lens ship is as high as it can go.


Edge to edge focus has been perfect for us. However, we are currently only using an 84" display are.


hope that help.


----------



## Sinistre1

Gheesus Ted!!! You can't hardly have sneezing room before you have to name your Home Theatre "The Rorschach"!!!







Just kidding, of course. I would love a screen that large in concept. In practice, it bothers me. When I arrive to a theater too late to get my usual middle of the theatre seats and I have to sit closer than 1/3 of the way up, it's usually no bueno. Twice, i was within the first 3 rows (one being the first row), oh boy!!! And not in a good way. Nice to know I have some room for growth, but it will likely be somewhere between where I am now, and half of where you are. Our screens are close to same size and I sit at least 4 ft further back!!!


----------



## DaGamePimp

Anyone else running eco and noticing the lamp hours are not adding up in real time..?


I have been in eco (not smart-eco) and the hours are clocking at a faster rate on the counter than real time.










Jason


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3330#post_23091664
> 
> 
> Anyone else running eco and noticing the lamp hours are not adding up in real time..?
> 
> 
> I have been in eco (not smart-eco) and the hours are clocking at a faster rate on the counter than real time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason



Yes, I was wondering what was going on as well.


I am using eco mode, and at first I thought, because I was doing a lot of short burst usage, this was the reason. But we watched 2 movies over the last few days and this was about 5 hours total but the projector said usage was in excess of 12 hours. I would like to know what is going on.


----------



## JoeBoy73

Anyone notice this..had the same issue on my viewsonic pro8200. "Blue Flares" (Star Trek) or any similiar lighting, it seems to disort a lot. Maybe its a DLP thing? Any tips on decreasing this effect?


----------



## sh00kre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesZ7*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3330#post_23091571
> 
> 
> I haven't seen anything like that at all. Even when I'm close enough to the screen to see the grid of black lines, they are perfectly still.
> 
> Depends if the player is changing your graphics or not. You can tell if it is because the W1070 will display in the upper left corner the new graphics and 3D settings that it's receiving.
> 
> 
> As for general use with a PC the player (potplayer in our case) starts instantly and is displayed instantly. No blank time at all.
> 
> 
> Image focus:
> 
> This has been discussed throughout this thread. The vertical lens shift causes some slight blurring/chromatic distortion to the upper half of the image — the more lens shift you have the worse the blurring is, but it is slight and doesn't seem to degrade viewing, only noticeable with the test pattern. We've seen this on both W1070 units we have had. However, the second one does not have chromatic "flaring" — red flaring off the upper lines of the test pattern when vertical lens ship is as high as it can go.
> 
> 
> Edge to edge focus has been perfect for us. However, we are currently only using an 84" display are.
> 
> 
> hope that help.


thanks for answer! I am using pot player too, my "backup" players are KM, vlc, MPC... in all of them i got blank screen, but only when playing 1080p resolution movie.. I wonder if there is option in one of those players to passthrough this resolution or something because it is very irritating, i tried and didnt find any









And w1070 automaticly recognises 3d content? In optoma i have to manualy choose sbs in projector menu..


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3330#post_23091664
> 
> 
> Anyone else running eco and noticing the lamp hours are not adding up in real time..?
> 
> 
> I have been in eco (not smart-eco) and the hours are clocking at a faster rate on the counter than real time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason



I was wondering about that. Didn't pay close enough attention to it before. On the last projector when I last checked the hours they were pretty high, about 300, and I didn't think we had used it that much. . .. hmmm.


On the new one it is saying 30hrs and it arrived on Thursday, and we haven't been using it 10hrs a day.


Will have to start keeping an eye on it.


Thanks!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sh00kre*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3330#post_23091921
> 
> 
> thanks for answer! I am using pot player too, my "backup" players are KM, vlc, MPC... in all of them i got blank screen, but only when playing 1080p resolution movie.. I wonder if there is option in one of those players to passthrough this resolution or something because it is very irritating, i tried and didnt find any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And w1070 automaticly recognises 3d content? In optoma i have to manualy choose sbs in projector menu..



Most of those players have ways to auto-change your graphics' resolution.


In PotPlayer: settings -> Playback - under "full screen settings" check the setting of "resolution"

Should be set to "current resolution" if you don't want to auto-change your resolution.


Also, make sure your computer's graphics to the projector are set properly, just in case.


----------



## Nimoy

Has anybody been game enough to attempt a firmware update as yet?


----------



## artondrius

Ok dumb question time... Does turning the projector upside down reverse the direction of the lens shift? Or would it still be the same?


----------



## Dallasite

Thanks. I did some more testing over the weekend, looks like the SDE is tied to the screen material. I'm running v1.04.






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aohus*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3270#post_23082984
> 
> 
> I have the same screen door effect as well but it's only when i'm close to the wall do I see it. I don't have a screen installed yet so I figured it wouldn't be as noticeable once it's installed. I've been watching from literally 1.5 feet away from the wall for the past hour (watching Leon) and I have not noticed it at all. The only time I saw it was during a very bright scene where I was reading something in the background.
> 
> 
> what firmware version are you running? It could be running especially hot ?
> 
> 
> guess ill post a pic. very crude setup. threw it on an uneven surfaced white wall. that is a 24 inch monitor to the right of it. i am in the process of ordering a jamestown 100 inch gray screen. hopefully it will mitigate the reflections coming from the white walls.
> 
> 
> movie: The Host (BD50) on PS3


----------



## Auric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artondrius*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3330#post_23093163
> 
> 
> Ok dumb question time... Does turning the projector upside down reverse the direction of the lens shift? Or would it still be the same?



It is pure mechanical, so what was the question???


----------



## hockeyrama




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TropMonk*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3300#post_23085484
> 
> 
> Okay, I got my w1070 in today. Firmware 1.04 - ordered it off Amazon.
> 
> 
> I setup my Black Diamond 113" screen propped up on chairs for now and had the PJ on a coffee table propped up to try and make it as square as possible with a simple setup. Totally not square. I unboxed it, set it in eco smart mode, projected the test image, dialed it in quickly with zoom and focus and let Avengers DVD have a go at it.
> 
> 
> I'm using a SONY NEX 6 camera on ISO 1600 (which does introduce some noise) and 1/13second and auto white balance for ALL shots. the aperture is wide open on the stock lens and is between 3.5-5.6 depending on zoom (I should have turned off AWB). I did some ambient light tests and took multiple shots of each. I'm in Los Angeles and as normal it's a bright sunny day and the shots were taken around 2pm
> 
> 
> In case you missed my other post, this Black Diamond screen was purchased used and was sold as "quality is 9/10 almost like new" but when it arrived there are gashes out of the felt on the frame, massive lint buildup on the frame (indicating heavy use) and two good size impact marks on the screen. Also noticed today there is a bad streak down the screen right in the middle that is noticeable on bright scenes. Now after seeing images projected on the screen I would rate it at a 3 out of 10 due to the streak in the middle and impact marks. The selling is attempting to get a replacement screen for me and I told him I would overlook the frame if he is able to do that. I doubt he will being the limited availability of these screens. So most likely this screen will be shipped back in a few days and I'll be forced to figure out something else. This is why the screen isn't mounted and I did a quick test.
> 
> 
> Below is a link to the photos I just took. Different light levels, different angles, etc. At the time of writing this the full size images are still being uploaded so till that's done you're limited to small 800x600. Try again later if it doesn't have full size and you want to see full 16 megapixel images (which I suggest). AGAIN, this is not a full setup that's perfect... But shows off the BD screen.
> https://picasaweb.google.com/115027079014810894845/FirstTestBlackDiamondWithW1070
> 
> 
> Overall impressions: WOW. I've been out of the Home Theater setup business for about 3yrs now and I'm impressed with how this sub $1,000 PJ does. On top of that with this screen it's almost a perfect match-up (for my tastes). Everyone has different feelings on what they are looking for on a projector image. The image POPS off the screen with bright situations, I detected some super minor sparkles at times, but I believe they will be even more minimized once the PJ is ceiling mounted making for an even better image. If I have to send this screen back and find another screen for $1,500 it's going to be hard to find something that works as well as this Black Diamond :-(



I liked your setup I was just thinking you are gettting alot of ambient light from the sides. I was thinking about that for my future project and saw a HT (but can't find the pic atm) where he put up a curtain that was tight over the top on the roof above and ran to the side. Basically it made like a little tent that blocked all the ambient light. You would still have some light there but you sould lose alot of the light going to your screen. Anyway it just an idea. A blackout type curtain blocking the sides on yours would eliminate alot of the light I think. If you do it post some pics I would love to see the difference so I know if it would help my design as well.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dallasite*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3330#post_23093170
> 
> 
> Thanks. I did some more testing over the weekend, looks like the SDE is tied to the screen material. I'm running v1.04.



I just installed the BenQ W1080ST - and I notice the SDE - or what I call - - the "Silk Screen Effect." I'm sure some of it has to do with the cheapo (but high value) FAVI 100" Diagonal Screen that I have.


To me, it's not like looking through a "screen door" - per se. It's just not as "tight" as the pixels on my LCD/LED TV. (Looking through a finer weave?)


I've experienced the same thing - - mostly on "sky" shots with my older, rear projection 56" Samsung DLP TV - - so I've seen it before and quickly recognized it.


But I have to tell you - - for being my first projector, I couldn't be happier with the BenQ. It has exceeded all my expectations - - especially for a short throw PJ. The colors, out of the box are fantastic! Very sharp detail and down the road, I'll look at adding the Darbee Darblet. The manuals are exactly the same (W1070/W1080ST) but there is no vertical lens offset with the W1080ST.


I haven't even "dialed in" the best PQ yet or even tested "3D" - - but what a wonderful "Cinemascope" experience for movies and even 16 X 9 TV is unbelievable "huge" in my man cave. It makes it harder to watch a 65" screen - - even though it's uber sharp with fantastic colors!


You can watch the BenQ with a little ambient light but I find it much better in darkness - - and the reflection from the screen, light wise, makes it easy to move around. For 3D on my 65" Samsung LED - - total darkness is total darkness!


All in all - - a great projector - - IMHO.


P.S. - - where the projector really shows its superiority is in movies like "The Bourne Supremacy." Near the end, when Jason sees the daughter in the Russian apartments - - when he walks out and you see the vastness (and sterile quality!) of the that building - - it fills the entire screen and just mesmerizes you! I mean, it's downright spooky how cold and massive those apartments look like on the big screen!


----------



## Ted99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sinistre1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3330#post_23091640
> 
> 
> Gheesus Ted!!! You can't hardly have sneezing room before you have to name your Home Theatre "The Rorschach"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding, of course. I would love a screen that large in concept. In practice, it bothers me. When I arrive to a theater too late to get my usual middle of the theatre seats and I have to sit closer than 1/3 of the way up, it's usually no bueno. Twice, i was within the first 3 rows (one being the first row), oh boy!!! And not in a good way. Nice to know I have some room for growth, but it will likely be somewhere between where I am now, and half of where you are. Our screens are close to same size and I sit at least 4 ft further back!!!



Brings new meaning to the term "immersed in the game". Incidentally, my screen is a sheet of hardboard painted with Behr "Silverscreen" using a 1/4" nap roller. Gives the screen surface a little bit of "pebble" texture, which does not seem to affect the focus, but could be ameloriate some SDE. In any event, I don't see any. To echo what has been stated here, getting the PJ exactly perpendicular to the screen is critical. I had a little of what looked like misconvergence on the grid pattern on one side of the screen, which was completely cured with realignment. In my setup, it's easy to change the angle of the screen to the PJ, and only a 1/4" adjustment made a huge difference. It is easier doing it this way than rotating the PJ because it was hard for me too get a very fine adjustment doing a PJ rotation. Because of the relatively short throw of this PJ, I wondered if some curvature of the screen would improve edge focus. I tested this by holding a screen-painted paddle at the edge of the projected picture and moved it toward the PJ, using the grid pattern. I could not see any improvement, so concluded that at my 96" size there was no need for curvature. Actually hoped I would see some, as it's easy to curve a hardboard screen.


----------



## Solublepeter

Interesting info on the 3D SBS not being supported in 1080p- maybe that explains why the 3D menu is disabled when i feed it from my PS3 at 1080p using an SBS encoded movie. Must try it in 1080i...


----------



## Solublepeter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TLJester*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3300#post_23088491
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed when the projector warms up, after a while the image wobbles a little bit, most noticable when viewing output from a PC (ie not moving, solid straight lines)?
> 
> Would putting it in high altitude mode work to cool it down (I am assuming the fan runs faster/longer to push more cool air through)?



Nope, not seeing that on mine


----------



## modde239

Yep SBS will only work with 1080i 50/60HZ.....


----------



## sanm

I have seen the recommendations for using SainSonic glasses with Benq W1070 projector. Can someone who has used the glasses confirm if below glasses will work?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007MYZE26/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A10EAPE4CAYC9P 


or Do I need to buy the Black color one as below?

http://www.amazon.com/SainSonic-SSZ-200DLB-Rechargeable-DLP-Link-Projector/dp/B0085JBI6S/ref=pd_bxgy_e_img_y 


I read people talking about 144Hz , on the product description of Black color I Can see Field Hertz : 144Hz mentioned on the black one but the White one says 120Hz, even though the model number is same and just the color is different.


Someone who has used, please suggest.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zombie10k*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3300#post_23087408
> 
> 
> I spent several hours testing out the glasses shown below, the BQ 1st, 2nd and 3rd gen + the Optoma ZD 201's.
> 
> 
> This is a short review. I don't know how they did it, but BQ has significantly increased the ability to stay locked onto the DLP signal. It's day / night difference vs. the ZD201's. It looks like they built in a timer of some kind because you can hold your finger over the receiver and the glasses won't lose sync for a good 5 seconds. it's like a buffer.
> 
> 
> I did all the tests where I could easily lose sync on the ZD201's yet the BQ 3rd gen stayed locked with no issues, I had to really go out of my way to get it to lose sync. (turn head completely to the side for 10+ seconds).
> 
> 
> Also they are very good at blocking the red flash, much better than the 1st and 2nd gen models and nearly on par with the ZD201's. My only complaint is that they are too tight. The arms that wrap around the eyes are in my opinion too angled so they dig into my head behind the ears. I think I am going to take a hairdryer and heat up the plastic to bend them out a bit. it won't take much to get them to fit right if I do this.
> 
> 
> These are highly recommended to try out for the BQ W7000 and the 1070.



Are the D3's rechargeable? There is very little info about them on any site's description.


----------



## TropMonk

Not wanting to threadjack this thread I started a Build thread of my setup using a Black Diamond 113" screen and Benq w1070 here:
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1463959/home-build-benq-w1070-113-black-diamond-screen-jbl-speakers-and-yamaha-rx-v671-receiver#post_23094655 



I purchased two SainSonic SSz-200DLB http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0085JBI6S/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 


and two True Depth 3D http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0053T5QPW/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 


And one : Okeba ultralight 3D glasses http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AASENXC/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 


I've only tried the SainSonic and True Depth ones so far. They are both very similar in shape, size and weight. I find the True Depth to have a lighter shade and lighter green tint than the SainSonic's. However they both perform great. I do prefer the True Depth 3D's more though. For personal use I'll use the True Depth, but the SainSonics are GREAT bang for the buck for when you have guests over. I'll report back on the Okeba after I try them out. I figured I'd try them out ($25 on amazon), and they look to be able to fit over prescription glasses easier than the others due to a more open design. And they are VERY light indeed...


----------



## brian6751

Anyone know of a good Neutral Density filter to use with this PJ?


----------



## man4mopar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brian6751*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3330#post_23095125
> 
> 
> Anyone know of a good Neutral Density filter to use with this PJ?



I use this adjustable ND filter can adjust from ND2 to 400 with a simple twist of the lens works well for me anyway. Large enough it allows a few methods to keep in place. Currently I use a simple piece of tape, this way it can be flipped up for 3D viewing when I want the extra lumens. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0085F32CA/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *man4mopar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3360#post_23095260
> 
> 
> I use this adjustable ND filter can adjust from ND2 to 400 with a simple twist of the lens works well for me anyway. Large enough it allows a few methods to keep in place. Currently I use a simple piece of tape, this way it can be flipped up for 3D viewing when I want the extra lumens. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0085F32CA/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Do you really need an ND filter with this PJ? Is it to increase "Black Levels" - only?


If you do use it - - do you keep the projector on Smart Eco or just Normal?


----------



## Auric

This is a 67 mm Hoya ND4 Filter

 


Found here http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=94&thread=12492&postID=92#92 


that is to much, the author said he will swap it for a ND2.

http://www.hoyafilter.com/hoya/products/ndfilters/ndx2/


----------



## DaGamePimp

Regarding my previous post about the lamp hour counter not being in real-time, I have calculated that I have actually used about 2/3 - 3/4 of the total hours reported by the lamp timer.


I was planning a calibration and some lux readings over the weekend but the lamp counter issue has me reconsidering this model.


I'm fairly confident BenQ would likely claim ignorance or that it's a bug but this is obviously concerning for multiple reasons.


Jason


----------



## dchabby

so does the video noise on this pj bother anyone ?


I notice it quite a bit on mine and now cant seem to focus on anything else but it.


Are there any settings that I can change to help alleviate this a bit ?


I am very new to projectors so Im not sure if this is a normal thing or not but i didnt notice it at all when I played around with an optoma hd66 for a few weeks.


----------



## TropMonk

The noise levels aren't that bad. You're just hearing it from people comparing this PJ to others that are double or more in price.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dchabby*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3360#post_23095589
> 
> 
> so does the video noise on this pj bother anyone ?
> 
> 
> I notice it quite a bit on mine and now cant seem to focus on anything else but it.
> 
> 
> Are there any settings that I can change to help alleviate this a bit ?
> 
> 
> I am very new to projectors so Im not sure if this is a normal thing or not but i didnt notice it at all when I played around with an optoma hd66 for a few weeks.



Try turning off the "Clarity Control." I set the "Noise Reduction" to zero. Most times, these features hurt more that help PQ.


Controlling image clarity

You may have static or noisy projected pictures. To achieve better picture clarity:

1. Highlight Clarity Control in the Picture > Advanced... menu and press MODE/ENTER on the projector or remote control to display the Clarity Control page.

2. Press to select Noise Reduction and press / to set the desired value.

• Noise Reduction: Reduces electrical image noise caused by different media players. The higher the setting, the less the noise.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dchabby*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3360#post_23095589
> 
> 
> so does the video noise on this pj bother anyone ?
> 
> 
> I notice it quite a bit on mine and now cant seem to focus on anything else but it.
> 
> 
> Are there any settings that I can change to help alleviate this a bit ?
> 
> 
> I am very new to projectors so Im not sure if this is a normal thing or not but i didnt notice it at all when I played around with an optoma hd66 for a few weeks.




This unit does have more image noise than many other projectors. I have noticed that with more hours on the lamp (still under 100) and running in eco the image noise is less.


Just some things to try...


Turn down sharpness from default (15 is too high, 12 is about as high as sharpness should be set)

Turn the clarity control to 0 since it actually decreases fine detail (it's like DNR and causes clay face)

Drop contrast a couple clicks

Try a 2.4 gamma if viewing in a dark, light controlled room

Run in Eco lamp

Do not set brightness above 50 as (0 IRE) black will dither

Turn off Brilliant Color


Jason


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3360#post_23095662
> 
> 
> This unit does have more image noise than many other projectors. I have noticed that with more hours on the lamp (still under 100) and running in eco the image noise is less.
> 
> 
> Just some things to try...
> 
> 
> Turn down sharpness from default (15 is too high, 12 is about as high as sharpness should be set)
> 
> Turn the clarity control to 0 since it actually decreases fine detail (it's like DNR and causes clay face)
> 
> Drop contrast a couple clicks
> 
> Try a 2.4 gamma if viewing in a dark, light controlled room
> 
> Run in Eco lamp
> 
> Do not set brightness above 50 as (0 IRE) black will dither
> 
> Turn off Brilliant Color
> 
> 
> Jason



Great suggestions. I would also suggest using the Smart Eco mode in a dark room. Using the above settings will reduce image noise. Trusted Reviews stated this several months ago in an early review.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3360#post_23095551
> 
> 
> Regarding my previous post about the lamp hour counter not being in real-time, I have calculated that I have actually used about 2/3 - 3/4 of the total hours reported by the lamp timer.
> 
> 
> I was planning a calibration and some lux readings over the weekend but the lamp counter issue has me reconsidering this model.
> 
> 
> I'm fairly confident BenQ would likely claim ignorance or that it's a bug but this is obviously concerning for multiple reasons.
> 
> 
> Jason



I've noticed the rapid pace of the "lamp hours," as well, but it's not a deal killer for me. Sure, I'd like it to be as accurate as possible, but the benefits far outweigh the negatives.


I can always keep a spare lamp around and when it goes - - it goes! Chances are I'll notice the lamp "dimming" long before then. (Hopefully.....







)


One thought -- maybe it's "Eurolamp Hours?"










***********************

Lamp information

Getting to know the lamp hour

When the projector is in operation, the duration (in hours) of lamp usage is automatically calculated by the built-in timer.

See "Setting Lamp Power as Economic or SmartEco" below for more information on Economic mode.

To obtain the lamp hour information:

1. Press MENU/EXIT and then press / until the System Setup : Advanced menu is highlighted.

2. Press to highlight Lamp Settings and press MODE/ENTER. The Lamp Settings page displays.

3. The lamp hour information is shown in the row of Equivalent Lamp Hour.

4. To leave the menu, press MENU/EXIT.

Extending lamp life

The projection lamp is a consumable item. To keep the lamp life as long as possible, you can do the following settings via the OSD menu.

• Setting Lamp Power as Economic or SmartEco

Using Economic mode reduces system noise and power consumption by 30%. Using SmartEco mode reduces system noise and lamp power consumption by up to 70%. If the Economic or SmartEco mode is selected, the light output will be reduced and result in darker projected pictures

Setting the projector in Economic or SmartEco mode also extends the lamp life. To set Economic or SmartEco mode, go to the System Setup : Advanced > Lamp Settings > Lamp Power menu, and press MODE/ENTER. The Lamp Power page displays. Then press / repeatedly until your

desired mode is selected and press MODE/ENTER

Lamp mode Description

Normal 100% lamp brightness

Economic Saves 30% lamp power consumption

SmartEco Saves up to 70% lamp power consumption depending on the content brightness level

*******************************


----------



## Tyrone Burton

I beleive smart Eco is the lowest setting for the lamp? I'm in, well, a "bat cave" as you guys call them, and the brightness coming from this mode when calibrated, is fine, not dim.


It certainly improves the bright scenes for me after being used to plasmas and there anoying ABL (reduces brightness at certain bright scenes, a lot)


----------



## DaGamePimp

I just tracked the lamp hour counter and for 3 hours on the counter only 2 actual hours have passed (at least on my unit).


So at 2/3 I am looking at a 333 lamp hour warranty versus 500 hours and 4000 hours of actual use when the lamp counter states 6000.


This is concerning... considering contacting BenQ just to see how they approach it.


Jason


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sanm*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3330#post_23094494
> 
> 
> I have seen the recommendations for using SainSonic glasses with Benq W1070 projector. Can someone who has used the glasses confirm if below glasses will work?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007MYZE26/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A10EAPE4CAYC9P
> 
> 
> or Do I need to buy the Black color one as below?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SainSonic-SSZ-200DLB-Rechargeable-DLP-Link-Projector/dp/B0085JBI6S/ref=pd_bxgy_e_img_y
> 
> 
> I read people talking about 144Hz , on the product description of Black color I Can see Field Hertz : 144Hz mentioned on the black one but the White one says 120Hz, even though the model number is same and just the color is different.
> 
> 
> Someone who has used, please suggest.



Can we please please please take discussion of suitable glasses to the dedicated thread? This way like information is grouped together and better feedback given.


NO 120Hz will NOT work correctly, you will have problems, it must be 144Hz. BUT it appears that amazon have not updated their specifications as I think you will find ALL Sainsonics etc are now 144HZ.


What is the fixation with Amazon???? Save money and use ebay, (Sainsonic $25, Amazon $30+) check ouit the seller ablow (type in 144Hz) and there are some very good bargains with very fast free shipping for multiple pairs:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/144Hz-Universal-Active-Shutter-3D-Glasses-for-BenQ-DLP-LINK-Ready-Projector-TV-/310612634290?pt=US_Video_Glasses&hash=item4851f4aab2 


NO you do not have to use black ones. They come in a variety of colours.


Benq D3 glasses are NOT rechargeable.


----------



## DaGamePimp

120Hz glasses do work for 720p60 gaming but not for 1080p24.













I did the lux reads for the various lamp modes... these are only done for comparison.


B = Full Field Black (done at 1 meter from lens) / W = Full Field White (at screen) / M = Mixed ANSI [Black / White] (at screen)

*Eco*: B = 3 / W = 425 / M = 9 / 465

*Smart Eco*: B = 4 / W = 640 / M = 13 / 640

*Normal*: B = 6 / W = 630 / M = 13 / 630



Jason





- - - -


----------



## JackB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3360#post_23095993
> 
> 
> I just tracked the lamp hour counter and for 3 hours on the counter only 2 actual hours have passed (at least on my unit).
> 
> 
> So at 2/3 I am looking at a 333 lamp hour warranty versus 500 hours and 4000 hours of actual use when the lamp counter states 6000.
> 
> 
> This is concerning... considering contacting BenQ just to see how they approach it.
> 
> 
> Jason



Just like speedometers in cars. When it says 60 you are usually doing 57. This also means your 36,000 mile warranty is actually only 34,200 miles on the car.


----------



## coderguy

Haha never thought about that.


----------



## rgtaa

Sounds like firmware version 1.6 if the PJ is not logging the right hours.

Also, if it's giving wrong info, how do you know if you really got 6,000 hours on the bulb, or 3,000 hours. Nobody knows yet if the lamp hours Benq gives are paper spec or real hours, it's still to new a PJ.


----------



## coderguy

The published specs are never the "real hours". Everyone's mileage will vary due to environmental running conditions on the lamp (humidity, altitude, room temp, quality of power sent to lamp by PJ's internals, quality of your overall power, HIGH vs ECO, number of on/off strikes). Optimal is probably sea level at about 40% to 80% humidity with the room 65 to 75, guessing. Too low humidity might cause some static build up and too high might cause other issues in the long-term. Run the PJ from a power conditioned AVR like a CyberPower UPS or something similar.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackB*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3360#post_23096180
> 
> 
> Just like speedometers in cars. When it says 60 you are usually doing 57. This also means your 36,000 mile warranty is actually only 34,200 miles on the car.



I don't expect it to be to the minute but this is a substantial variance and I have tracked this on other pj's before with no where near this discrepancy.


There is no point in downplaying the issue, it's there, some will care while others will not.


Jason


----------



## rgtaa

Yeah, I agree. Many factors come into getting long bulb life. And I think everybody should get UPS battery backup, VERY IMPORTANT POINT , so lighting strike or power outage doesn't put lots of stress on bulb or pop the bulb. I guess I was thinking more of epson having really short bulb life of 700 hours a while back compared to 4,000 paper spec. I'm not saying the benq will have this problem at all, but , we will not know how long the bulb CAN last from user experience until owners report back that info. But if the PJ is giving the wrong hours , it could be hard to judge how many hours someone does have on it.


----------



## dchabby

thanks for the suggestions regarding video noise - i will give them a try and see if they help


----------



## man4mopar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3360#post_23095381
> 
> 
> Do you really need an ND filter with this PJ? Is it to increase "Black Levels" - only?
> 
> 
> If you do use it - - do you keep the projector on Smart Eco or just Normal?



Many things will determine if wanted or not. Screen size being maybe the biggest then screen type, room color and lighting etc. Larger the screen more lumens needed so less likely want a ND filter. Have a high gain screen again deppending on size may want a ND filter.

I use it to bring the brightness down. On my 100" screen with a likely .9 gain screen it is very bright and a ND filter brings it into range. Blacks do get darker but also the eyes are not as strained.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *man4mopar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3360#post_23096811
> 
> 
> Many things will determine if wanted or not. Screen size being maybe the biggest then screen type, room color and lighting etc. Larger the screen more lumens needed so less likely want a ND filter. Have a high gain screen again deppending on size may want a ND filter.
> 
> I use it to bring the brightness down. On my 100" screen with a likely .9 gain screen it is very bright and a ND filter brings it into range. Blacks do get darker but also the eyes are not as strained.



Thanks - I have a 100" Screen but really feel no eye strain, whatsoever, with a 1.3 gain, SmartEco, Cinema and Brightness between 45 & 47. Maybe it's the SmartEco that minimizes the brightness or potential eye fatigure? I'm also used to a bright LCD/LED 65" set - so maybe my eyes are used to that type of light.


All I know is that it's hard to go back to a smaller screen once you've stepped up to the wonderful world of projectors.


----------



## AVooDoo

Regarding the fan noise others have reported, does anyone else have this sort of noise: https://www.dropbox.com/s/g02pgsv7mxb8qnj/W1070_fan.m4a 


This is exaggerated as I had the mic right at the fan, but I can hear the chugging sound from 3m away. I'd say it is around 4 times louder than the moving air noise. Was looking at two of these PJ for passive 3D but would be intolerable if this was twice as loud.


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3360#post_23095993
> 
> 
> I just tracked the lamp hour counter and for 3 hours on the counter only 2 actual hours have passed (at least on my unit).
> 
> 
> So at 2/3 I am looking at a 333 lamp hour warranty versus 500 hours and 4000 hours of actual use when the lamp counter states 6000.
> 
> 
> This is concerning... considering contacting BenQ just to see how they approach it.
> 
> 
> Jason



1) Maybe they are factoring in lamp strikes?


2) Or perhaps the clock thinks it's running on 50Hz power instead of 60Hz.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

How do you update this projector? Is that what the Mini USB port is for on the back?


----------



## Ro2bin3son9

many manufacturers such as Epson & Panasonic...etc already introduced or will soon introducing the successor of their previous year projector, wondering any chances BenQ will do the same for W7000?


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3360#post_23097482
> 
> 
> 1) Maybe they are factoring in lamp strikes?
> 
> 
> 2) Or perhaps the clock thinks it's running on 50Hz power instead of 60Hz.




1) I considered that but the counter continues at the same pace the longer the projector remains on, not a one time addition (at this rate it would be billing us ahead of time).


2) I am no expert on that theory but would that not be 20% faster at the most, my tracking shows 33% (interesting idea however).


I could be totally off base here but I have a hunch there is possibly some marketing at work regarding this issue and this is no bug.


I am going to send BenQ an e-mail soon to inquire and see what they have to say.


Great input though, thank you.

Jason


----------



## rayweil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AVooDoo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3360#post_23097352
> 
> 
> Regarding the fan noise others have reported, does anyone else have this sort of noise: https://www.dropbox.com/s/g02pgsv7mxb8qnj/W1070_fan.m4a
> 
> 
> This is exaggerated as I had the mic right at the fan, but I can hear the chugging sound from 3m away. I'd say it is around 4 times louder than the moving air noise. Was looking at two of these PJ for passive 3D but would be intolerable if this was twice as loud.



I have joined the club now.


As for fan noise? Cannot hear it above the built-in speaker when playing TDKR. The Benq is on the table


----------



## rayweil

OhOh..think I saw a few rainbows on mine when watching TDKR. Is that bad?


----------



## Tyrone Burton

I have seen rainbows on this projector. But for me, they havnt bothered me. I was expecting it to completely ruin the dark images.


----------



## Ranger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rayweil*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3360#post_23097662
> 
> 
> OhOh..think I saw a few rainbows on mine when watching TDKR. Is that bad?



The projector is very bright and you can see rainbows easily. Add a ND2 filter and you can cut the rainbows by half at least.


----------



## rayweil

I only noticed the rainbow once in a while and they only appear in different parts of a scene, Not consistent is what I meant. Lasting < a second.


----------



## Sir_Q

Been around DLP projectors for almost 18 years and have never seen rainbows on screen. And I have never tried to.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

I only saw them three months in, because I didn't use the torch mode (dynamic?). If you use User 1 or Cinema they totally disappear. Mess around, trust me, you can get them out (even on white backgrounds with black text or vice versa). I don't like wavy text b/c I use it as my primary monitor at home, but with the right settings the leprechaun monster takes a dirt nap.


----------



## brian6751




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ranger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3390#post_23097776
> 
> 
> The projector is very bright and you can see rainbows easily. Add a ND2 filter and you can cut the rainbows by half at least.



What's the best way to attach these filters?


----------



## Ranger

See earlier post # 3363. 67mm seems to fit well in the groove.


----------



## sigma957




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3360#post_23095968
> 
> 
> I beleive smart Eco is the lowest setting for the lamp? I'm in, well, a "bat cave" as you guys call them, and the brightness coming from this mode when calibrated, is fine, not dim.
> 
> 
> It certainly improves the bright scenes for me after being used to plasmas and there anoying ABL (reduces brightness at certain bright scenes, a lot)



Just to clarify, eco mode is the "lowest" setting for the lamp. From what I've read Smart Eco is more like a dynamic iris - bright scenes are still full power, but the light output is decreased in dark scenes. It should give you the best contrast ratio. The measurements that were posted a few posts back would seem to indicate this.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sigma957*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3390#post_23099129
> 
> 
> Just to clarify, eco mode is the "lowest" setting for the lamp. From what I've read Smart Eco is more like a dynamic iris - bright scenes are still full power, but the light output is decreased in dark scenes. It should give you the best contrast ratio. The measurements that were posted a few posts back would seem to indicate this.



According to Benq once would get the longest lamp life using Smart Eco.

See Trusted Reviews info on it.

http://www.trustedreviews.com/benq-w1070_Projector_review_picture-quality_Page-2


----------



## DaGamePimp

Smart-Eco is designed to save up 70% power consumption but it appears it is a semi-bogus specification because it's likely based against Normal lamp and as you can see from the reads I posted Eco has better black level and never does get as bright which could, on average, mean less power (vs smart-eco).


I think the only time Smart-Eco comes into play from a lamp life stand point is when there is no image it blanks out (Eco blank) and reduces power to the lamp. Anyone with a Kill-A-Watt can test this, see if eco draws less power than smart-eco while viewing the same mixed content, full field black and full field white.


Honestly I think the constant fluctuations of Smart-Eco will only serve to decrease lamp life as it constantly changes the lamps ARC. I for one can see the fluctuations of smart-eco but YMMV.


Jason


----------



## half-fast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebully*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2760#post_23014932
> 
> 
> please please please can any one state a 3d receiver that will work with the 1070 i just got a onkyo tx nr 515 300 bucks it wont connect anything not the xbox or pc i have them running thru receiver and 1070 for display nothing happens when i try to veiw one but there is sound please keep it under 300 i need help bad guys post your 3d capable receivers



I use the inexpensive Sony STR-KS370. Comes with 5.1 speakers, sounds great for the price, supports passthru and may other great features. Has 3 HDMI ports and in 3D perfectly supports my 3d bluray player, xbox 360 and pc.


----------



## half-fast

I have one question that I simply couldnt read through every page in this thread to look for and searching turned up negative and incomplete results.


How do I update the W1070? I have firmware 1.3 and would prefer to have the latest. Thanks in advance for any answers


----------



## Tyrone Burton

I am confused DaGamePimp if you're in favour of Smart Eco of reduced power consumption or normal.


When I view a pure White image I see a kind of water flow type fluctuation in the bottom right of the screen.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3390#post_23099858
> 
> 
> I am confused DaGamePimp if you're in favour of Smart Eco of reduced power consumption or normal.
> 
> 
> When I view a pure White image I see a kind of water flow type fluctuation in the bottom right of the screen.




Smart-Eco will yield the best contrast and, according to my reads, the brightest image (which seems odd versus Normal but that's what the light meter shows on full field white).


If you are not bothered by the lamp fluctuations (pumping) then Smart-Eco will likely give you the more engaging image (and no reason to use Normal).


Eco has better black level and it is more obvious with mixed content than it is with full field black (at least to my eyes).


* Also consider that when in a non-ideal light colored room the more light you throw the more will bounce back at the screen causing 'wash-out'.


Anomalies like the one you mention can be heat related but difficult to say without seeing it in person.


Jason


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3390#post_23099642
> 
> 
> Smart-Eco is designed to save up 70% power consumption but it appears it is a semi-bogus specification because it's likely based against Normal lamp and as you can see from the reads I posted Eco has better black level and never does get as bright which could, on average, mean less power (vs smart-eco).
> 
> 
> I think the only time Smart-Eco comes into play from a lamp life stand point is when there is no image it blanks out (Eco blank) and reduces power to the lamp. Anyone with a Kill-A-Watt can test this, see if eco draws less power than smart-eco while viewing the same mixed content, full field black and full field white.
> 
> 
> Honestly I think the constant fluctuations of Smart-Eco will only serve to decrease lamp life as it constantly changes the lamps ARC. I for one can see the fluctuations of smart-eco but YMMV.
> 
> 
> Jason



What you say makes sense. It would be interesting to see what "A Kill-A-Watt" test shows.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *half-fast*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3390#post_23099706
> 
> 
> I have one question that I simply couldnt read through every page in this thread to look for and searching turned up negative and incomplete results.
> 
> 
> How do I update the W1070? I have firmware 1.3 and would prefer to have the latest. Thanks in advance for any answers




The only way to update the firmware is to send the unit in to Benq. I know this is crazy but that is the way they do it.


----------



## TropMonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3390#post_23100183
> 
> 
> The only way to update the firmware is to send the unit in to Benq. I know this is crazy but that is the way they do it.



Not true, a few pages back someone posted up the tools and how to update the firmware if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Captain SHOK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3390#post_23100183
> 
> 
> The only way to update the firmware is to send the unit in to Benq. I know this is crazy but that is the way they do it.


It is not. You can install the firmware yourself. Read my post http://www.avsforum.com/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3180#post_23074743


----------



## TropMonk

Thanks Captain SHOK for doing the legwork and finding the post.


There is so much info in the 114 pages of posts we almost need some sort of Wiki page with notable info that can be updated.


Anyone want to nominate themselves? LOL


----------



## DaGamePimp

It's VERY likely that doing the firmware yourself will void your warranty so please keep that in mind.


Aside from that I do not think anyone has attempted it and reported it as working... be careful.










Jason


----------



## Captain SHOK

*DaGamePimp*

On the Russian forum one person has successfully updated the firmware from version 1.02 to version 1.05 via miniUSB.
http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=62:20489-156#4628


----------



## tigerfan33

Does the fan noise change when using echo, smart echo or normal?


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Captain SHOK*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3390#post_23100637
> 
> *DaGamePimp*
> 
> On the Russian forum one person has successfully updated the firmware from version 1.02 to version 1.05 via miniUSB.
> http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=62:20489-156#4628



While that is encouraging it would be more so if I could read Russian or get an accurate translation, Google translate does not seem to work for me (IE10).


As I said previously it is highly likely this has voided his warranty and anyone else that does so on their own, anyone care to contact BenQ (hehe)?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tigerfan33*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3390#post_23100677
> 
> 
> Does the fan noise change when using echo, smart echo or normal?



The fan noise changes with each mode, eco is the least noise on my unit.


Jason


----------



## Bradley King

when i contacted benq they said it wan not possible to update the firmware ourselves


----------



## Nimoy

From the documentation provided it seems that an upgrade is possible, but even without a warranty I'm not game enough to try it.


----------



## rwestley

I may be wrong but I think the firmware must be updated through the serial port.


----------



## zapper

What is the latest update?? little confused1111111111


----------



## tza88

Thinking about getting this from Newegg since they have it with a $100 gift card right now. Any reason not to get it from them? For those that have gone through Newegg recently, what firmware have you been getting?


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tza88*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3390#post_23101220
> 
> 
> Thinking about getting this from Newegg since they have it with a $100 gift card right now. Any reason not to get it from them? For those that have gone through Newegg recently, what firmware have you been getting?




Someone posted that they ship in the original projector box, as long as you can return it if something is wrong, why not you saved $100 toward 3D glasses, right...........


----------



## dchabby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3390#post_23099858
> 
> 
> I am confused DaGamePimp if you're in favour of Smart Eco of reduced power consumption or normal.
> 
> 
> When I view a pure White image I see a kind of water flow type fluctuation in the bottom right of the screen.



I have seen this exact thing, looks like water flow or even seems like smoke coming off a fire. Thought I was seeing things but since someone else has seen it i wonder if it has something to do with heat dissapating from it.


I have a benq mw519 on the way and I am going to see if I see the same sort of thing from that unit.


I know that one is only 720p but i got it for $375 so if it has a good picture and I dont see the same type of noise and/or this water flow type image then i may stick with that.


----------



## AVooDoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dchabby*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3390#post_23101443
> 
> 
> I have seen this exact thing, looks like water flow or even seems like smoke coming off a fire. Thought I was seeing things but since someone else has seen it i wonder if it has something to do with heat dissapating from it.
> 
> 
> I have a benq mw519 on the way and I am going to see if I see the same sort of thing from that unit.
> 
> 
> I know that one is only 720p but i got it for $375 so if it has a good picture and I dont see the same type of noise and/or this water flow type image then i may stick with that.



The heat plume you may sometimes see is normal. It is not from inside the projector but from a heat source between the projector and screen, most common source is people! You can see this effect using any focused light source, most prominent in solid colors and more visible the brighter the colour.


----------



## AVooDoo

I ended up exchanging my W1070 with the noisy fan for another one. Much much better!


----------



## Nimoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AVooDoo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3420#post_23101531
> 
> 
> I ended up exchanging my W1070 with the noisy fan for another one. Much much better!



Was your first machine noisy out of the box, or did the issue develop over time?


----------



## DaGamePimp

Just a heads up guys...


I ordered glasses from ebay seller *estore009* and their ad claims 3-4 working days delivery via FedEx, it has been 6 days since I paid and my glasses are still sitting in China at a sort facility after being sent out yesterday (day 5).


Don't fall for their delivery claim of 3-4 days, I'll probably be looking at more like 10 days by the time they arrive.



This is stated right in their ad...



Shipping information


Item will be shipped within 1 working days from China, after full payment is received.Tracking number will be added in eBay system orders upon package shipment.


(1) For shipping from China to US our standard shipping method refers to FedEx Express .


It will take 1 business days Handling time + 2-3 business days Shipping time = 3-4 business days Delivery time to USA.

( Do not include weekends )



http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2X-New-144Hz-Tech-for-BenQ-Optoma-Sharp-Acer-Dell-3D-DLP-Link-Projector-Glasses-/310611988342?pt=US_Video_Glasses&hash=item4851eacf76&clk_rvr_id=460427907796 



I ordered Sainsonics from a different seller that was also in China and they arrived within 5 days.


Now I am not complaining here as the shipping is cheap considering the distance but they are not being honest in their ad, so just wanted to make others aware before they order and expect to see them within 3-4 business days.










Jason


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Well I just ordered (1) BenQ D3 Glasses from Visual Apex, this will be the pair I use for myself and then for everyone else I will probably get TrueDepths once that buzzing noise has been dealt with, dont want to chance on getting those and having that issue.. Im creeping ever closer to being able to order the projector ^_^ lol by the time I order I will probably get firmware 1.05


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3420#post_23101841
> 
> 
> Just a heads up guys...
> 
> 
> I ordered glasses from ebay seller *estore009* and their ad claims 3-4 working days delivery via FedEx, it has been 6 days since I paid and my glasses are still sitting in China at a sort facility after being sent out yesterday (day 5).
> 
> 
> Don't fall for their delivery claim of 3-4 days, I'll probably be looking at more like 10 days by the time they arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> This is stated right in their ad...
> 
> 
> 
> Shipping information
> 
> 
> Item will be shipped within 1 working days from China, after full payment is received.Tracking number will be added in eBay system orders upon package shipment.
> 
> 
> (1) For shipping from China to US our standard shipping method refers to FedEx Express .
> 
> 
> It will take 1 business days Handling time + 2-3 business days Shipping time = 3-4 business days Delivery time to USA.
> 
> ( Do not include weekends )
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2X-New-144Hz-Tech-for-BenQ-Optoma-Sharp-Acer-Dell-3D-DLP-Link-Projector-Glasses-/310611988342?pt=US_Video_Glasses&hash=item4851eacf76&clk_rvr_id=460427907796
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered Sainsonics from a different seller that was also in China and they arrived within 5 days.
> 
> 
> Now I am not complaining here as the shipping is cheap considering the distance but they are not being honest in their ad, so just wanted to make others aware before they order and expect to see them within 3-4 business days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason



Why not order them from a US seller. Several have them in stock. On another note I just received a pair of Benq glasses which I got from B&H in NY. They are the best I have tried so far but I found them tight fitting. I used a heat gun for a few seconds to make the adjustments on the fit.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3420#post_23101945
> 
> 
> Why not order them from a US seller. Several have them in stock. On another note I just received a pair of Benq glasses which I got from B&H in NY. They are the best I have tried so far but I found them tight fitting. I used a heat gun for a few seconds to make the adjustments on the fit.




Well these were suggested by another AVS'er and I liked the size of the lens and the almost total wrap around coverage of the frames, looks like they will block out most everything else.


Obviously had I known this was going to happen I would have searched for similar glasses shipped within the USA.


However even some that were shipping only a few states away from me claimed they would arrive later than the ones that I mentioned ordering above.


I fell for their dishonest delivery claim and hope that nobody else does.










Sorry for the derail, let's get back on topic.










Jason


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Captain SHOK*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3180#post_23074743
> 
> 
> Hello! Sorry for my english, I'm from Russia. No one has yet tried to update the firmware to version 1.05? ftp://62.141.76.120/driver/projectors/w1070 or https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B_xTFybwtlbvU1oxdHRNcWd3LTQ/edit




Thanks for posting the firmware. I was away last week and missed this. The update is more complicated than I though., It seems there are two ways to do it. I have to read this over a few times to be sure. I updated an Epson in the past using the serial port with a similar procedure.


----------



## rayweil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3420#post_23101966
> 
> 
> I fell for their dishonest delivery claim and hope that nobody else does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the derail, let's get back on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason



A bit late to advise me! LOL.


Just paid for one yesterday. A different frame. They did advise that shipping to me could take 10-15 days.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

DaGamePimp Im looking forward to your indepth with lots of photos ^_^ review of these, if they end up working great then I will probably end up ordering like 4 for guest


----------



## vivithemage

What kind of image could I get @ 11 feet or so, ceiling mounted? I ask because I want to know what other people got in reality!


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *half-fast*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3390#post_23099706
> 
> 
> I have one question that I simply couldnt read through every page in this thread to look for and searching turned up negative and incomplete results.
> 
> 
> How do I update the W1070? I have firmware 1.3 and would prefer to have the latest. Thanks in advance for any answers



It's in the thread, someone ripped the firmware updater and the 1.5 firmware, but it fixes only minor things. I wouldn't update it myself unless there was a good reason to (i.e. if it ain't broke, don't fix it), and I'm one of those guys who hacks the bios of his graphics cards and updates the firmware on everything. I'm waiting for 1.6/1.whatever that fixes the stuff I want fixed in it, before considering it. But due to the wiggly HDMI ports, I think my HDMI 1 is blown and I'd rather send it in for repairs and get them to do the updates while it's there. Damn loose hdmi ports, be careful when adjusting / moving the projector around while it's on. I taped it into HDMI 2 so I wouldn't have both ports blown.


----------



## Dj_Frost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vivithemage*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3420#post_23103007
> 
> 
> What kind of image could I get @ 11 feet or so, ceiling mounted? I ask because I want to know what other people got in reality!



I'm also interested in knowing this since I will have around 10 feet of distance mounting it behind the seats from the roof. I guess I could maybe squeeze 11 as well but I am debating on whether to go with this one or the ST version (1080ST) so I can get a screen of 110-120-130" viewing from about 7.5 - 8 feet away


----------



## rwestley

I am in the same boat about doing the firmware update myself. It seems easy from the instructions but I don't know if it is worth it at this time. I have also updated firmware on nearly everything. I have downloaded the files but have decided to wait. I did find out that the only difference between 104 & 105 is a fix for using the Swedish language setting.


----------



## seafan


I'm looking for a projector mounted in the ceiling of a media room, BenQ W1070 is on the top of my short list. Using the projector calculator, it shows that for 125" screen, with 10ft ceiling, 2'8" from floor to screen bottom, the projector should be mounted at 10'5" from the screen at 1x zoom, which is right above the front row seat where I'll be sitting. the room is 17ft long with pre-built conduit and outlet for the projector, which is closer to 14ft from screen. If I mount the projector 13ft from screen to avoid longer exposed cable and power cord, and to avoid noise from the projector right above my head, to get the same size picture, I would need to use 1.25 x zoom of the projector (the max zoom is 1.3). Would that degrade image quality (by pushing zoom almost to its max)?

 

thanks,

 

Jason


----------



## rwestley

I just received the 3D Active DLP glasses from Dimensional Optics. They are the same as the True Depth but are $20 cheaper for two. The glasses even have the same model number on them. They also come with a nice hard case and with AC USB power adapters with a case. The True Depth's do not include AC adapters or cases. If anyone is interested in these glasses I suggest that you call Dimensional Optics directly and ask for the new 144K version. Also ask for free shipping on two or more pairs. Amazon also sells them but they may still have the old ones that does not support 144K . Dimensional Optics just received the new ones on Monday I was told.


I have briefly compared them to the Benq glasses and they are very close in blocking the red flash. They also seem to hold the sync quite well in my dark room and are about half the price of the Benq's. They are much more comfortable over glasses that other pairs I have tried especially the Benq's So far I like them the best and I have tried 5 brands so far. They cost $99.95 for two pairs shipped priority mail but the quality difference and comfort are worth the difference for me compared to the Sansonic or OKBA I highly recommend them.

Edited by rwestley - Today at 5:51 pm


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dj_Frost*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3420#post_23103219
> 
> 
> I'm also interested in knowing this since I will have around 10 feet of distance mounting it behind the seats from the roof. I guess I could maybe squeeze 11 as well but I am debating on whether to go with this one or the ST version (1080ST) so I can get a screen of 110-120-130" viewing from about 7.5 - 8 feet away



I have the W1080ST and it's really a great projector. But remember - - no vertical lens offset on the short throw - - which you can work with as long as you nail your measurements to the screen properly (vertical and horizontal).


----------



## Dj_Frost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3420#post_23103696
> 
> 
> I have the W1080ST and it's really a great projector. But remember - - no vertical lens offset on the short throw - - which you can work with as long as you nail your measurements to the screen properly (vertical and horizontal).



Ahh, vertical lens offset is the vertical lens shift? I wasnt aware that the ST didnt have it, good to know.


Do you think the size I'm looking for is possible with 10-11 feet distance on the 1070? Ive used both the BenQ and other calculator but I am always confused on the amount of info it throws and would love to hear from real life experiences.


----------



## Nimoy

So the firmware update can be completed via USB. What I'm wondering is what exactly the service tool does? The documentation talks about a program called service tool reading and writing data to the main board, and to do this before and after updating the firmware. That part requires a RS232 cable. Does anybody know if this is just for things like user settings?


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dj_Frost*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3420#post_23104295
> 
> 
> Ahh, vertical lens offset is the vertical lens shift? I wasnt aware that the ST didnt have it, good to know.
> 
> 
> Do you think the size I'm looking for is possible with 10-11 feet distance on the 1070? Ive used both the BenQ and other calculator but I am always confused on the amount of info it throws and would love to hear from real life experiences.



Yes - no vertical lens shift with the W1080ST. I'm not sure of the calculations with the W1080 - - but the W1080ST is very flexible - - distance wise.


For a 100" Diagonal screen - - I have my ceiling mounted projector at the mid point - 66 inches from the screen. Five feet, six inches!! You could go as short as 60 inches - - or five feet, but I wouldn't recommend it.


For a 110" Diagonal screen - - 73 inches would be the mid point - - one inch over six feet. So lots of options.


I like the fact that my projector is in front of me and up high, out of the way. When I get up from my easy chair, I never have to worry about walking through the image. My install is a flush mount to the ceiling (Chief Mount-Universal) with distance from ceiling to the middle of the lens around five inches and to the bottom of the projector - - 6 1/4 inches.


To the top of my screen is about five inches, as well. If you have the real estate, you could go to a 120" Diagonal screen (16 X 9) at 80" - mid point. I think the W1070 and the W1070ST are basically the same projector except for no vertical lens shift with the short throw PJ.


I've been really pleased with the results so far.


Best - Rico


----------



## zapper

Rico nice set up.


----------



## vivithemage

yeah, cool to see TV + drop down for screen!


What's the biggest/widest the 1080st can do with 7 foot ceilings mount 6.5" from the ceiling at max distance?


----------



## gknight454

Hello forum, well its official I'm part of the club! I finnaly received pj, screen, kd media links, matrix 4x2, and one word to sum it all up WOW! Anyways got a ? When I center pj to screen do I center unit or the light? hope some one amswers intending on installing this weekend, thanks. Also I have the peerless prgunv if that makes a difference.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gknight454*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3420#post_23104641
> 
> 
> Hello forum, well its official I'm part of the club! I finnaly received pj, screen, kd media links, matrix 4x2, and one word to sum it all up WOW! Anyways got a ? When I center pj to screen do I center unit or the light? hope some one amswers intending on installing this weekend, thanks. Also I have the peerless prgunv if that makes a difference.



Center from the lens not the body of the projector.


Jason


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3420#post_23104614
> 
> 
> Rico nice set up.



Thanks, Zapper. From one Michigander to another (now living in Colorado!)


The BenQ has really exceeded all my expectations. I'm just very surprised at the quality of the picture, price performance wise. I initially looked at the Panasonic line but that and everything else would have required a major electrical investment to provide power due to the longer distance needed for the throw.


Plus - - the PJ would have been behind me (smaller man cave) and the shining light syndrome every time you got up from your seat. Oh yeah, another eight hundred dollars, minimum, in expense! And I would have needed a stronger mount to support the weight. I was able to use some simple anchors since the combined weight of the PJ and mount was ten or eleven pounds, total.


My Darbee Darblet arrives this Friday. Another great adventure! From everything I hear, it really improves the PQ of the projector. Not that it isn't good right now - - because it is.


I watched the Nuggets versus the Thunder on my Sammy 65” last night. Unbelievable clarity and colors. Then, I used the projector for Zero Dark Thirty. The PJ is much better in the dark and it's really a nice combination. Regular TV - news, sports, some TV shows on the 65" LED but when it's movie time....it's projector time!


It’s just like you’re at the movies when you were a kid - - except my stomach doesn’t hurt after all the popcorn, coca cola, Good & Plenty and Milk Duds that stuck to my teeth. Oh yeah, add some chocolate “Raisinettes.”


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vivithemage*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3420#post_23104626
> 
> 
> yeah, cool to see TV + drop down for screen!
> 
> 
> What's the biggest/widest the 1080st can do with 7 foot ceilings mount 6.5" from the ceiling at max distance?



To give you a point of reference - - here are the dimensions in my man cave:


Ceiling Height - 89" - 7 feet, five inches.


Room Width - 154" - 12 feet, ten inches.


Screen Size - 100" Diagonal (16 X 9)


16 X 9 Screen Viewing - - 49" Height / 87" Width


That's the max I could go in my room without going crazy. And with my speaker configuration, I'm really tight on the bottom of my screen for the full 49" in Height with a 16 X 9 picture. (Cinemascope - Letterbox - - no issues, 36" in Height)


The the top of my image is five inches down from the ceiling.


So - - depending on your room width - - you could go with a 170" screen - 83" (Height) by 148" Width - - but you'd have to sit on the floor as it would cover your entire area - wall to wall, top to bottom.










In all reality - - for the dimensions you referenced - - you're probably looking at a 90" or 80" Diagonal Screen (44" and 39" - - 16 X 9 Height). If your that squeezed on ceiling height - - I'd use a flush mount to get every inch of picture you can get - - height wise.


----------



## DaGamePimp

So far for me the Darblet has less of an impact with the w1070 than it has had on the many other displays I have tested/viewed it on.


It does make a difference, used in moderation, but is not as obvious as most other displays of various tech.


Jason


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3420#post_23104574
> 
> 
> Yes - no vertical lens shift with the W1080ST. I'm not sure of the calculations with the W1080 - - but the W1080ST is very flexible - - distance wise.
> 
> 
> For a 100" Diagonal screen - - I have my ceiling mounted projector at the mid point - 66 inches from the screen. Five feet, six inches!! You could go as short as 60 inches - - or five feet, but I wouldn't recommend it.
> 
> 
> For a 110" Diagonal screen - - 73 inches would be the mid point - - one inch over six feet. So lots of options.
> 
> 
> I like the fact that my projector is in front of me and up high, out of the way. When I get up from my easy chair, I never have to worry about walking through the image. My install is a flush mount to the ceiling (Chief Mount-Universal) *with distance from ceiling to the middle of the lens around five inches* and to the bottom of the projector - - 6 1/4 inches.
> 
> *To the top of my screen is about five inches, as well*. If you have the real estate, you could go to a 120" Diagonal screen (16 X 9) at 80" - mid point. I think the W1070 and the W1070ST are basically the same projector except for no vertical lens shift with the short throw PJ.
> 
> 
> I've been really pleased with the results so far.
> 
> 
> Best - Rico



I know there has been some confusion about the vertical lens shift range and image offset for the W1070 as the result of conflicting info from the various BenQ sources. It appears from your post that your W1080ST's lens (center) is level with the top of the screen, with both 5 inches down from the ceiling. With this arrangement do you have correct image geometry and uniform focus? I'm asking this because by most accounts the lens center for the W1070 would need to be several inches above the top of the screen but if the W1080ST allows mounting even with the top of the screen this may work better for some potential owners.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nimoy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3420#post_23104389
> 
> 
> So the firmware update can be completed via USB. What I'm wondering is what exactly the service tool does? The documentation talks about a program called service tool reading and writing data to the main board, and to do this before and after updating the firmware. That part requires a RS232 cable. Does anybody know if this is just for things like user settings?



I was wondering the same thing and do not have an answer. I am also guessing that it is for keeping the settings. If anyone wants to try to upgrade via the RS232 cable you will need a Null Modem cable and a USB to serial adapter. This is what I used when I upgraded firmware on

an Epson projector a few years ago.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3420#post_23104859
> 
> 
> I know there has been some confusion about the vertical lens shift range and image offset for the W1070 as the result of conflicting info from the various BenQ sources. It appears from your post that your ST's lens (center) if level with the top of the screen, with both 5 inches down from the ceiling. With this arrangement do you have correct image geometry and uniform focus? I'm asking this because by most accounts the lens center for the W1070 would need to be several inches above the top of the screen but if the ST allows mounting even with the top of the screen this may work better for some potential owners.



Ron - I can't speak to the W1070 as I have the W1080ST (same manual). It might not be a perfect "apples to apples" comparison.


But the W1070 has the vertical lens shift - - at least a couple inches from what I am told - - so I'll defer to the W1070 users who have setup their PJ's and used (or not used) that feature.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3420#post_23104852
> 
> 
> So far for me the Darblet has less of an impact with the w1070 than it has had on the many other displays I have tested/viewed it on.
> 
> 
> It does make a difference, used in moderation, but is not as obvious as most other displays of various tech.
> 
> 
> Jason



That's interesting because I hear different comments from users in the Darbee thread. In fact, one person said they saw a big difference with the W1070 and the Darblet - - so I'm sure that YMMV - - and it can also depend on your setup (receiver - and if you're doing any processing before hand - - like Marvell QDEO or HQV.)


This is my second "go" at the Darblet since it really didn't do anything for my Samsung 65" LED - - which is already uber sharp.


But I was under the impression that the Darblet's sweet spot was really with projectors - - hence my interest in pairing it with the BenQ.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Are there any decent devices like the Darblet that do frame interpolation? I'm considering getting a Darblet, but I'm tired of my 1080p videos being choppy using SVP because my GPU isn't fast enough, and thinking it might be cheaper to buy an outboard device. Any ideas?


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3450#post_23104926
> 
> 
> That's interesting because I hear different comments from users in the Darbee thread. In fact, one person said they saw a big difference with the W1070 and the Darblet - - so I'm sure that YMMV - - and it can also depend on your setup (receiver - and if you're doing any processing before hand - - like Marvell QDEO or HQV.)
> 
> 
> This is my second "go" at the Darblet since it really didn't do anything for my Samsung 65" LED - - which is already uber sharp.
> 
> 
> But I was under the impression that the Darblet's sweet spot was really with projectors - - hence my interest in pairing it with the BenQ.



No external processing being done here and the difference is subtle until pushed too far with the Darblet/w1070 combo.


I have used the Darblet on 8-10 different displays of various tech and each exhibited a fairly obvious difference (although it did vary they all benefitted from the Darblet).


Now I am not implying there is NO benefit, it's there, but I think some users may be pushing the settings higher for more obvious results (which leads to an overly processed look IMHO).




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3450#post_23105021
> 
> 
> Are there any decent devices like the Darblet that do frame interpolation? I'm considering getting a Darblet, but I'm tired of my 1080p videos being choppy using SVP because my GPU isn't fast enough, and thinking it might be cheaper to buy an outboard device. Any ideas?



There is no outboard device as of yet for FI, at least none that I am aware of at the moment.


* I would also guess that a cpu/gpu upgrade would be less costly than whatever standalone device that incorporated FI.



- - - - -


*Here are some fun gaming/animation settings that can be obtained with factory presets (I am just messing around with factory presets before moving on to full calibration)...


preset mode = standard

brightness = 50

contrast = 37 (lowered to maintain color gradation due to BenQ gamma)

Sharpness = 12

lamp power = smart-eco (dynamic lamp)

clarity control = 0

gamma = BenQ (S shaped gamma)

brilliant color = off*



Jason


----------



## rwestley

New review from CNET just posted:

http://reviews.cnet.com/home-theater-projectors/benq-w1070/4505-7858_7-35614137.html 


I just got the email where they compare home projectors.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3450#post_23105342
> 
> 
> New review from CNET just posted:
> 
> http://reviews.cnet.com/home-theater-projectors/benq-w1070/4505-7858_7-35614137.html
> 
> 
> I just got the email where they compare home projectors.



Review Date: 3/01/13










And much of that review is simply not accurate.


Jason


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3440_40#post_23105432
> 
> 
> Review Date: 3/01/13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And much of that review is simply not accurate.
> 
> 
> Jason



Not at all. I also would not refer to the Studiotek 130 as a high gain screen, as the reviewer did.


----------



## Bradley King

plus glasses cost between $25-100, with the 50-60 being close to the benq$99


----------



## Dj_Frost

Has anyone bought one from Newegg recently? It's at $999 with a $100 gift card and $0.99 shipping. Just wondering what firmware it has


----------



## AVooDoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nimoy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3420#post_23101672
> 
> 
> Was your first machine noisy out of the box. or did the issue develop over time?



It was noisy pretty much out of the box, sometimes louder than other times. Seemed to get worse the longer it was on, but not necessarily with increased fan speed as I run on Eco mode. Sounded like a faulty fan bearing (not sure if they actualy have bearings though?). Over a short time (10-15 hours use) it became permanent and louder. The new W1070 is silent by comparison... 4 hours use so far.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3450#post_23105432
> 
> 
> Review Date: 3/01/13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And much of that review is simply not accurate.
> 
> 
> Jason



I felt the same way when I read it. Very sloppy review.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dj_Frost*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3450#post_23105809
> 
> 
> Has anyone bought one from Newegg recently? It's at $999 with a $100 gift card and $0.99 shipping. Just wondering what firmware it has



I would think that they would have it with the latest firmware. Newegg was out of stock for a while.


----------



## zapper

I agreed with you guy's 100%, seems that they did not really give it a chance and suggested the Epson 3020 which they had rated it lower then the BenQ.


Here is a good review about of the BenqQ before it arrived here in the USA.


www.projectorreviews.com/benq/w1070/


----------



## gknight454




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3420#post_23104710
> 
> 
> Center from the lens not the body of the projector.
> 
> 
> Jason




Thanks Pimp!


Thanks


----------



## jandk4014




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dj_Frost*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3450#post_23105809
> 
> 
> Has anyone bought one from Newegg recently? It's at $999 with a $100 gift card and $0.99 shipping. Just wondering what firmware it has



Thanks for the tip. I though I was getting a good deal buy my w1070 from Amazon for $975. How can you beat $1,000 with a $100 gift card. Two new 3D glasses coming up!


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jandk4014*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3450#post_23106277
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I though I was getting a good deal buy my w1070 from Amazon for $975. How can you beat $1,000 with a $100 gift card. Two new 3D glasses coming up!



Can you link me to their 3d glasses section as I cant find them lol or else I would totally go for the deal if its still around when I have the cash...


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3440_40#post_23105592
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a very in depth review, but I'm wondering what was inaccurate besides their comment on "maximum 1.5X throw ratio".
> 
> 
> In the real world (not an AV forum) I would say a 1.3 gain is pretty high, considering the ubiqutous 1.0 screens out there.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping Consumer Reports does a projector review so every feature and performance attribute can be distilled down to a single colored dot.



For us who use an actual HP screen, either 2.4 or 2.8 gain, 1.3 doesn't seem as high. There is a slight bump from 1.0 to 1.3 to me. But that's just me


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3420#post_23101841
> 
> 
> Just a heads up guys...
> 
> 
> I ordered glasses from ebay seller *estore009* and their ad claims 3-4 working days delivery via FedEx, it has been 6 days since I paid and my glasses are still sitting in China at a sort facility after being sent out yesterday (day 5).
> 
> 
> Don't fall for their delivery claim of 3-4 days, I'll probably be looking at more like 10 days by the time they arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> This is stated right in their ad...
> 
> 
> 
> Shipping information
> 
> 
> Item will be shipped within 1 working days from China, after full payment is received.Tracking number will be added in eBay system orders upon package shipment.
> 
> 
> (1) For shipping from China to US our standard shipping method refers to FedEx Express .
> 
> 
> It will take 1 business days Handling time + 2-3 business days Shipping time = 3-4 business days Delivery time to USA.
> 
> ( Do not include weekends )
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2X-New-144Hz-Tech-for-BenQ-Optoma-Sharp-Acer-Dell-3D-DLP-Link-Projector-Glasses-/310611988342?pt=US_Video_Glasses&hash=item4851eacf76&clk_rvr_id=460427907796
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered Sainsonics from a different seller that was also in China and they arrived within 5 days.
> 
> 
> Now I am not complaining here as the shipping is cheap considering the distance but they are not being honest in their ad, so just wanted to make others aware before they order and expect to see them within 3-4 business days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason



HI Jason,


I ordered from them and did receive my order within 3 days. That is the only reason I suggested them. First hand positive experience.


Have you complained to them yet? If not do it now.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3450#post_23106460
> 
> 
> HI Jason,
> 
> 
> I ordered from them and did receive my order within 3 days. That is the only reason I suggested them. First hand positive experience.
> 
> 
> Have you complained to them yet? If not do it now.



I did complain and they did respond... with more dishonesty.


They say they had to hold my glasses in Hong Kong for several days because they have Li-ion battery







, well if that's the case how did you get yours within 3 days and how did I order other glasses with the same battery tech from China and get them within 5 days..?


They are dishonest plain and simple as they still have not changed their ad if what they are telling me is the truth.


I will likely not see them until next week sometime which will be 12+ days (versus their 3-4 day claim).


They offered compensation and I am going to tell them to change their ad and just be honest with people, that's all I want them to do.


Jason


----------



## Ricoflashback

Another horsesh*t reveiw from CNET on the W1070.


Honestly - - I look at their reviews but hold very little credence in their comments and opinions. I value the feedback of the AVS Forum users far more than CNET.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3420#post_23103630
> 
> 
> I just received the 3D Active DLP glasses from Dimensional Optics. They are the same as the True Depth but are $20 cheaper for two. The glasses even have the same model number on them. They also come with a nice hard case and with AC USB power adapters with a case. The True Depth's do not include AC adapters or cases. If anyone is interested in these glasses I suggest that you call Dimensional Optics directly and ask for the new 144K version. Also ask for free shipping on two or more pairs. Amazon also sells them but they may still have the old ones that does not support 144K . Dimensional Optics just received the new ones on Monday I was told.
> 
> 
> I have briefly compared them to the Benq glasses and they are very close in blocking the red flash. They also seem to hold the sync quite well in my dark room and are about half the price of the Benq's. They are much more comfortable over glasses that other pairs I have tried especially the Benq's So far I like them the best and I have tried 5 brands so far. They cost $99.95 for two pairs shipped priority mail but the quality difference and comfort are worth the difference for me compared to the Sansonic or OKBA I highly recommend them.
> 
> Edited by rwestley - Today at 5:51 pm



Are you using the 3Active glasses for BD 24p? Don't see any mention of them being 144hz capable. Even on Dimensional Optics' own site, they only list them as being compatible with The BenQ W7000.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

If you want good reviews at CNET, then you read a Dave Katzmeier or Geoffrey Morrison review. They are outstanding and know their stuff.


Ty Pendelbury...? Not so much.


----------



## Adamd

I'm thinking of getting a w1070 for my theater room, it is a light controlled room with dark blue flat walls and ceiling. My screen with be 84 inches. What screen gain would you guys recommend? I will be using it for 3d and 2d movie viewing. I was thinking of just a 1.0 gain but I'm worried about the brightness in 3d.


----------



## seafan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seafan*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3420#post_23103251
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a projector mounted in the ceiling of a media room, BenQ W1070 is on the top of my short list. Using the projector calculator, it shows that for 125" screen, with 10ft ceiling, 2'8" from floor to screen bottom, the projector should be mounted at 10'5" from the screen at 1x zoom, which is right above the front row seat where I'll be sitting. the room is 17ft long with pre-built conduit and outlet for the projector, which is closer to 14ft from screen. If I mount the projector 13ft from screen to avoid longer exposed cable and power cord, and to avoid noise from the projector right above my head, to get the same size picture, I would need to use 1.25 x zoom of the projector (the max zoom is 1.3). Would that degrade image quality (by pushing zoom almost to its max)?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> Jason


 

I see my question got buried quickly by other posts, here it is again, please help.


----------



## Ted99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3450#post_23107017
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a w1070 for my theater room, it is a light controlled room with dark blue flat walls and ceiling. My screen with be 84 inches. What screen gain would you guys recommend? I will be using it for 3d and 2d movie viewing. I was thinking of just a 1.0 gain but I'm worried about the brightness in 3d.



I'd say 1.0 to a max of 1.3, because of your concern for 3D. This PJ is plenty bright in my non-darkened gaming environment, so in a light controlled situation with dark walls, I can't see gain to be a necessity. A grey screen with a gain of .8 is mostly to compensate for ambient light (which is what I use it for)


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted99*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3450#post_23107152
> 
> 
> I'd say 1.0 to a max of 1.3, because of your concern for 3D. This PJ is plenty bright in my non-darkened gaming environment, so in a light controlled situation with dark walls, I can't see gain to be a necessity. A grey screen with a gain of .8 is mostly to compensate for ambient light (which is what I use it for)



A 1.0 screen is the best way to go in your situation. The proj. is very bright and with a 1.0 mat screen there will not be any hotspots.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3450#post_23106929
> 
> 
> Are you using the 3Active glasses for BD 24p? Don't see any mention of them being 144hz capable. Even on Dimensional Optics' own site, they only list them as being compatible with The BenQ W7000.



Yes. Most of the Blu-Ray's I use project in 1080P/24 They work fine. These 3D Activve ones are from new stock and work with the 1070 144K. . Contact them and let them know that you need the 144kz glasses. They are the same as the True Depth and come with the hard cases and power adapters. They also are $20 cheaper for two pairs.

These glasses even have the same model number on them as the True-Depths. Get them only from Demensional Optics since Amazon does not have the new stock yet. They just got the new ones in on Monday. Demensional Optics also offers free shipping on two pairs but you must ask for it. Since they just got them in I guess they have not updated their site yet.


I spent two hours doing A/B tests comparing them to the new Benq's and I feel that they are just as good at half the price. They are also rechargeable. I am really pleased that they block the red flash.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted99*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3450#post_23107152
> 
> 
> I'd say 1.0 to a max of 1.3, because of your concern for 3D. This PJ is plenty bright in my non-darkened gaming environment, so in a light controlled situation with dark walls, I can't see gain to be a necessity. A grey screen with a gain of .8 is mostly to compensate for ambient light (which is what I use it for)



I have the W1080ST - - which is essentially the same projector. I have a 1.3 screen in my "man cave" in the basement. I do not find it too bright at all.


I use Smart Eco, Standard (over Cinema - I just like the colors better), Cool, Brilliant Color with brightness at 47 and contrast at 35. I know everyone has different preferences but I do not find this projector too bright, at all, at these settings.


One comment - - the PQ is better in a dark room and the light that is reflected off the screen makes it easy to move around.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3450#post_23106956
> 
> 
> If you want good reviews at CNET, then you read a Dave Katzmeier or Geoffrey Morrison review. They are outstanding and know their stuff.
> 
> 
> Ty Pendelbury...? Not so much.



I like Katzmier's writing style but his recommendations on "settings" for my Sammy 65" LCD/LED were God awful.


Geoffrey Morrison provides the best insight and unbiased reviews - - IMHO.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3450#post_23107200
> 
> 
> I have the W1080ST - - which is essentially the same projector. I have a 1.3 screen in my "man cave" in the basement. I do not find it too bright at all.
> 
> 
> I use Smart Eco, Standard (over Cinema - I just like the colors better), Cool, Brilliant Color with brightness at 47 and contrast at 35. I know everyone has different preferences but I do not find this projector too bright, at all, at these settings.
> 
> 
> One comment - - the PQ is better in a dark room and the light that is reflected off the screen makes it easy to move around.



You probably don't like Cinema because the colors are muted. I haven't measured yet, going to do a full cal either Friday or Saturday night now that I have logged some good hours on the projector, but I can tell that there is some weird stuff going on with Standard lol.


Cinema, User 1, and User 2 are all exactly the same. The colors seem more accurate than those of Standard and, obviously, Dynamic though. Do this. Use either Cinema, User 1 or User 2, your choice, use Warm color temp, go into the Advanced section of Picture and then go into CMS and increase the saturation for each color by 5 or 6 and see if that looks better. You will get more saturation but it will still look better than Standard.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3450#post_23107209
> 
> 
> I like Katzmier's writing style but his recommendations on "settings" for my Sammy 65" LCD/LED were God awful.
> 
> 
> Geoffrey Morrison provides the best insight and unbiased reviews - - IMHO.



Probably not his fault.


I'd guess that you like more Dynamic (unrealistic) looking modes with more vivid colors, so his settings, which get him a reference quality picture, probably aren't enjoyable to you. Just a guess, but based on you saying that you use a Cool color temp, I think it's a good one lol.


The other thing is that even with the same model TV, you can't use someone else's calibrated settings. You can sometimes do more harm than good, believe it or not.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3450#post_23107191
> 
> 
> Yes. Most of the Blu-Ray's I use project in 1080P/24 They work fine. These 3D Activve ones are from new stock and work with the 1070 144K. . Contact them and let them know that you need the 144kz glasses. They are the same as the True Depth and come with the hard cases and power adapters. They also are $20 cheaper for two pairs.
> 
> These glasses even have the same model number on them as the True-Depths. Get them only from Demensional Optics since Amazon does not have the new stock yet. They just got the new ones in on Monday. Demensional Optics also offers free shipping on two pairs but you must ask for it. Since they just got them in I guess they have not updated their site yet.
> 
> 
> I spent two hours doing A/B tests comparing them to the new Benq's and I feel that they are just as good at half the price. They are also rechargeable. I am really pleased that they block the red flash.



Thanks for the info.


Curious. Have you tried the new 3DTV Corp glasses that are compatible with 144hz. Just curious how they compare in terms of loss of synch and Red Flash blocking.


BTW, they are called 3Active not 3D Active lol. No big deal, but I had the damndest time trying to find them based on 3D Active, and others may as well.


Thanks again for the info.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3480#post_23107372
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> Curious. Have you tried the new 3DTV Corp glasses that are compatible with 144hz. Just curious how they compare in terms of loss of synch and Red Flash blocking.
> 
> 
> BTW, they are called 3Active not 3D Active lol. No big deal, but I had the damndest time trying to find them based on 3D Active, and others may as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the info.




Sorry for my error in the post. I should have been more careful. They are indeed 3Active from Dimensional Optics. I do plan to try the 3DTV glasses. I tried the old rechargeable ones which did not support 144k and had to send them back. The non-rechargeable ones look the same as the Monoprice glasses and do support 144k. The superlight red rechargeable ones they sell look just like the black OKBA glasses. So far the Benq and the 3Active (True-Depth) block the red flash the best and synch quite will.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3480#post_23107304
> 
> 
> Probably not his fault.
> 
> 
> I'd guess that you like more Dynamic (unrealistic) looking modes with more vivid colors, so his settings, which get him a reference quality picture, probably aren't enjoyable to you. Just a guess, but based on you saying that you use a Cool color temp, I think it's a good one lol.
> 
> 
> The other thing is that even with the same model TV, you can't use someone else's calibrated settings. You can sometimes do more harm than good, believe it or not.



Not really. And your choice of the word "unrealistic" is really not apropos. And the "Dynamic" setting looks terrible on the BenQ. In fact, there is only one TV that it looked good on - - a six year old Samsung LCD - - so sometimes, different settings can work - - you just have to be open minded to see what works best for your eyes.


I'm continually amazed at the so called "purists" that will reject anyone's notion of what a good picture is to them and harp on "accurate" and "calibrated" settings as the be all, end all, end of discussion when it comes to picture quality. I used the "Cinema" setting extensively for the past week on my BenQ W1080ST and just didn't like the skin tones and lack of pop in the picture. The same with taking off "Brilliant Colors." And the "Warm" temperature just looks too faded for my taste. I'm also viewing everything through a Pioneer SC65 with Marvell QDEO processing.


In the end, I'll always trust my eyes and try to learn from forums like AVS on what works and what doesn't.


You're right in that using someone else's settings will not give you the same results. But it can give you a reference point to start from if you a dissatisfied with your PQ and you want to try something else without paying for a full, blown calibration. Down the road, I'll learn about the technology to do the calibration myself (probably using Chromapure) - - but in the end, if the 100% to calibration doesn't look good to my eyes, it will be changed.


And nothing against Katzmaier - - except for the God awful setting he posted that took fifteen minutes to load and looked like someone sprayed a film over your screen. But that's o.k. - - it was worth trying the settings to see if they worked on my set.


Regarding: 3DTV Corp(2 Pairs )The most recent upgraded super light rechargeable DLP-Link 3d glasses(NOT for use with External IR emitters) OK for BenQ 1070 , compatible with Benq D3


I bought through Amazon. The only payment option I found on 3DTV Corp's site was PayPal. Plus it was cheaper to go the Amazon route and if any problems, you can return them with their fabulous policy.

www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BJAQBGC/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## brian6751




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3400_100#post_23107810
> 
> 
> Not really. And your choice of the word "unrealistic" is really not apropos. And the "Dynamic" setting looks terrible on the BenQ. In fact, there is only one TV that it looked good on - - a six year old Samsung LCD - - so sometimes, different settings can work - - you just have to be open minded to see what works best for your eyes.
> 
> 
> I'm continually amazed at the so called "purists" that will reject anyone's notion of what a good picture is to them and harp on "accurate" and "calibrated" settings as the be all, end all, end of discussion when it comes to picture quality. I used the "Cinema" setting extensively for the past week on my BenQ W1080ST and just didn't like the skin tones and lack of pop in the picture. The same with taking off "Brilliant Colors." And the "Warm" temperature just looks too faded for my taste. I'm also viewing everything through a Pioneer SC65 with Marvell QDEO processing.
> 
> 
> In the end, I'll always trust my eyes and try to learn from forums like AVS on what works and what doesn't.
> 
> 
> You're right in that using someone else's settings will not give you the same results. But it can give you a reference point to start from if you a dissatisfied with your PQ and you want to try something else without paying for a full, blown calibration. Down the road, I'll learn about the technology to do the calibration myself (probably using Chromapure) - - but in the end, if the 100% to calibration doesn't look good to my eyes, it will be changed.
> 
> 
> And nothing against Katzmaier - - except for the God awful setting he posted that took fifteen minutes to load and looked like someone sprayed a film over your screen. But that's o.k. - - it was worth trying the settings to see if they worked on my set.
> 
> 
> Regarding: 3DTV Corp(2 Pairs )The most recent upgraded super light rechargeable DLP-Link 3d glasses(NOT for use with External IR emitters) OK for BenQ 1070 , compatible with Benq D3
> 
> 
> I bought through Amazon. The only payment option I found on 3DTV Corp's site was PayPal. Plus it was cheaper to go the Amazon route and if any problems, you can return them with their fabulous policy.
> 
> www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BJAQBGC/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



not to beat a dead horse but, you cant trust your eyes. thats why its AV Science. no matter how good you think your system looks or sounds, if there are no measurements and nothing to calibrate against, it doesnt really mean much.


its a lot like throwing a good sub woofer in a corner without measuring anything and determining it sucks based on what your hearing. not knowing there are big peaks and nulls in the response, the phase is off, etc.


i use the Disney WOW calibration disc for my video. i think it gives great results. are they "dead on accurate"? no, but they are close enough for me without paying a bunch of money. its a great $25 investment. you can always tweak after that, but at least you have a reference to start with


----------



## coderguy

Before you go changing settings randomly to slightly adjust to how your eyes like the image, well OPTIMALLY you would need to start at a reference level calibration.


It is not NECESSARILY wrong to POST-ADJUST the image after a calibration to your own liking (sharpness, color saturation, whatever), but you should have one mode in the projector calibrated if possible. I understand it is too expensive for some of you to calibrate a sub-$1000 projector with decent equipment (like a D3 + ChromaPure), but it's still nice to do if you can.


It just makes more sense. Some movies were just shot poorly or have issues and you could in some cases improve the image by post-adjusting away from a calibrated image. However, in most cases it's easier just to leave it alone, but possibly change the GAMMA slightly on a movie as some movies have bad gamma mastering causing problems.


As far as what looks right BY EYE, well that is SORT OF impossible because most movies are not filmed with neutral D65 overhead lighting. The neutral white point is actually only if the camera is perfectly balanced itself (or post-corrected in editing) such as being filming outside under the noon-day sun (or using a non-natural D65 source). Furthermore, you are only adjusting what looks right in that one scene even if you are watching "perfectly filmed" reference level D65 color neutral whitepoint camera work.


I said some confusing things there, but basically:


1) I wrote a post for newbies / layman people to easily understand how the color works on our projectors:
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1298652/viewsonic-pro8200-it-exists/660#post_22294228 


2) If you don't have calibration equipment, then at least use the AVS Rec 709 Disk which is a free download from this Forum. Some other disks you can purchase include the Disney one, the Spears and Munsil, and the DVE calibration disk. I own all of these except the Disney one (well probably have that one just never used it). Use these disks to do whatever you can, but you won't be able to get the color perfect without calibration equipment.


3) After Step 1, just do whatever you want to the image, who cares










4) Eventually buy calibration equipment and do it right, then hit yourself and say DOH!


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Didn't mean to open a can of worms, nor did I mean to insult anyone.


I said unrealistic matter of factly, because they are, in fact unrealistic. Wasn't trying to zing you or anything and didn't mean it as a put down. You can watch your TV/PJ how ever you want. You paid for it lol.


I was just trying to offer suggestions. I too, think that default Cinema/User1/User2 are all too undersaturated. The colors are more accurate, I'm pretty sure anyway, out of the box, as compared to Standard. You can increase the saturation of any of those other 3 modes to your liking, but it should look better, because it will still be more accurate. With Warm temp anyway.


We have all been there. I used to love watching my Sony Wega Trinitron tube on Vivid cool temp with as much EE as you could shake a stick at. I hated how a "realistic" picture looked. After getting more into TVS and then doing calibrations myself, it truly does look much, much better to me than my old way of watching ever did, and I can't believe that I ever watched it that way.


Try my suggestion. If you don't like it as much as Standard, there is nothing preventing you from switching back. Again, it's your PJ.


Just trying to pass on info that was passed on to me in the hopes that you enjoy your TV/PJ even more. I know I do. If it weren't for other people telling me what I was missing, I never would have known.


----------



## DaGamePimp

Guy's it is probably a good idea to just keep the debate on calibration merit out of the thread as that discussion usually gets ugly and we don't need to beat a dead horse.










Jason


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3480#post_23108145
> 
> 
> Before you go changing settings randomly to slightly adjust to how your eyes like the image, well OPTIMALLY you would need to start at a reference level calibration.
> 
> 
> It is not NECESSARILY wrong to POST-ADJUST the image after a calibration to your own liking (sharpness, color saturation, whatever), but you should have one mode in the projector calibrated if possible. I understand it is too expensive for some of you to calibrate a sub-$1000 projector with decent equipment (like a D3 + ChromaPure), but it's still nice to do if you can.
> 
> 
> It just makes more sense. Some movies were just shot poorly or have issues and you could in some cases improve the image by post-adjusting away from a calibrated image. However, in most cases it's easier just to leave it alone, but possibly change the GAMMA slightly on a movie as some movies have bad gamma mastering causing problems.
> 
> 
> As far as what looks right BY EYE, well that is SORT OF impossible because most movies are not filmed with neutral D65 overhead lighting. The neutral white point is actually only if the camera is perfectly balanced itself (or post-corrected in editing) such as being filming outside under the noon-day sun (or using a non-natural D65 source). Furthermore, you are only adjusting what looks right in that one scene even if you are watching "perfectly filmed" reference level D65 color neutral whitepoint camera work.
> 
> 
> I said some confusing things there, but basically:
> 
> 
> 1) I wrote a post for newbies / layman people to easily understand how the color works on our projectors:
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1298652/viewsonic-pro8200-it-exists/660#post_22294228
> 
> 
> 2) If you don't have calibration equipment, then at least use the AVS Rec 709 Disk which is a free download from this Forum. Some other disks you can purchase include the Disney one, the Spears and Munsil, and the DVE calibration disk. I own all of these except the Disney one (well probably have that one just never used it). Use these disks to do whatever you can, but you won't be able to get the color perfect without calibration equipment.
> 
> 
> 3) After Step 1, just do whatever you want to the image, who cares
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Eventually buy calibration equipment and do it right, then hit yourself and say DOH!



Thanks Coderguy - much appreciated. I understand the point of "reference level calibration" and do appreciate the science behind it and will eventually calibrate myself.


My main point was and will always be - - a 100% accurate calibration does not 100% equate to the best picture quality in the viewer's eye - -albeit subjective. The forums are littered with folks who have spent big dollars on a calibration and the results were not what they expected - - i.e. unsatisfied!


And I won't go into the "Best Buy" or "Geek Squad" calibrators because they, in my estimation and from everything I've read, are really not a professional calibration compared to fine folks out there they spend a couple hours or more to fine tune the PQ. Not trying to be negative towards Best Buy - - just from what I've read.


Lastly - - the main benefit of the forums (thanks AVS!!!) is to exchange ideas, understand your TV or projector better and to squeeze the last ounce of PQ quality you can get - - especially if you can't afford a truly professional calibration. The reference to Katzmaier's settings for my Samsung was an attempt to correct what was, initially, "out of the box" lousy settings from Samsung - - which they have corrected with multiple firmware updates and now, I keep everything pretty much "Default" and the PQ is amazing.


I've used the WOW disk and it helps - - but I'm waiting when I can spend the time to learn and calibrate myself - - which is not easy but will be rewarding.


----------



## brian6751

well, speaking of calibrating ourselves. did they fix the ISF setting not saving yet? is this on all units or just a few?


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brian6751*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3480#post_23108644
> 
> 
> well, speaking of calibrating ourselves. did they fix the ISF setting not saving yet? is this on all units or just a few?



Not sure if they did, but even if they didn't, that wouldn't hinder you from doing a calibration.


The White Balance and CMS controls are all in the user menu for every Picture mode of the Projector. There really isn't any reason to use the ISF mode at all.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brian6751*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3480#post_23108644
> 
> 
> well, speaking of calibrating ourselves. did they fix the ISF setting not saving yet? is this on all units or just a few?



Unless you have the ISF password to unlock it you cannot access the ISF calibration controls. This is not to be mistaken for the CMS which is full accessible by everyone.


It is claimed the ISF save fix has been released with firmware 1.05.


Jason


----------



## Noalkain

Would this mount work with the W1070 ?

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10911&cs_id=1091102&p_id=6528&seq=1&format=4#feedback


----------



## Nimoy

ISF password is: up, down, up, down, left, right. In the service manual that was posted earlier.


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3480#post_23108330
> 
> 
> Thanks Coderguy - much appreciated. I understand the point of "reference level calibration" and do appreciate the science behind it and will eventually calibrate myself.
> 
> 
> My main point was and will always be - - a 100% accurate calibration does not 100% equate to the best picture quality in the viewer's eye - -albeit subjective. The forums are littered with folks who have spent big dollars on a calibration and the results were not what they expected - - i.e. unsatisfied!
> 
> 
> I've used the WOW disk and it helps - - but I'm waiting when I can spend the time to learn and calibrate myself - - which is not easy but will be rewarding.



I agree, besides calibrating THIS projector isn't even as important as it was on older projectors. On some of the older projectors people's faces were pink and purple OOTB literally.

Close enough for govt if you tweak it as-is.


Not to mention calibrating it yourself would just cause headaches and cost more money if you've never done it before. I wasn't inferring to start a debate, I was just posting everyone's options if they did want to calibrate it. One reason I've actually been pointing people to this projector is because it has decent OOTB settings, though calibrating still helps some.


----------



## brian6751




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brian6751*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3300_100#post_23098283
> 
> 
> What's the best way to attach these filters?



i bought a 67mm lens filter. it fits into the grooves but not snug. not secure at all. ho do you guys secure these filters?


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nimoy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3480#post_23108764
> 
> 
> ISF password is: up, down, up, down, left, right. In the service manual that was posted earlier.



Ah, good catch!










* Too bad they don't stick for those of us on 1.04.


Jason


----------



## Nimoy

Well I'm going to attempt a firmware upgrade shortly. I'm armed with a USB to rs 232 cable so hopefully should be able to restore the settings also. Wish me luck.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Good luck! you're doing us all a service brave soldier!


----------



## dchabby

ok how the heck do you turn on 3d on this machine ?


I cant get into the menu to turn 3d on to auto. i have it hooked up to a ps3 and am trying to play a movie and it keeps saying it isnt connected to a 3d display


----------



## TropMonk

@dchabby, the PJ will go into 3D mode automatically when 3D content is delivered to it. SO I'd say your output device (in this case PS3) isn't dishing out 3D...


----------



## jnabq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dchabby*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3480#post_23109269
> 
> 
> ok how the heck do you turn on 3d on this machine ?
> 
> 
> I cant get into the menu to turn 3d on to auto. i have it hooked up to a ps3 and am trying to play a movie and it keeps saying it isnt connected to a 3d display



Seems I recall you had to run through the ps3 initial setup again after connecting a new 3d capable device. The initial setup connection just remembers the older tv connected. You might try that. https://support.us.playstation.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2125


----------



## brian6751




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brian6751*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3400_100#post_23108914
> 
> 
> i bought a 67mm lens filter. it fits into the grooves but not snug. not secure at all. ho do you guys secure these filters?



going to quote myself with my own idea. im going to see if i can find an o-ring that fits in between the gap of the filter and the outer edge of the pj lens opening


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nimoy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3480#post_23109232
> 
> 
> Well I'm going to attempt a firmware upgrade shortly. I'm armed with a USB to rs 232 cable so hopefully should be able to restore the settings also. Wish me luck.



I also have everything ready to go with a usb to 232 cable. I installed everything on a netbook but I am now going to wait until tomorrow to see how things go with you. . Are you going to use the Service Tool to read the data before the upgrade and write it back?


I read over the instructions it the upgrade does not seem to be too difficult. I considered sending the unit in but it is such a hassle having to re-hang it and make adjustments all over.


Let us know how things go. I have 102 and it time for the upgrade.


Best of luck and thinks for being first.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Noalkain*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3480#post_23108756
> 
> 
> Would this mount work with the W1070 ?
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10911&cs_id=1091102&p_id=6528&seq=1&format=4#feedback



It looks like it should be fine. I am using the black Mustang mount from Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Mustang-Profile-Projector-Mount-MV-PROJSP-FLAT-B/dp/B000F5NFTS/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1363912286&sr=1-1&keywords=mustang+projector+mount 


It came with free shipping and works quite well.


----------



## Tyrone Burton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nimoy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3400_100#post_23108764
> 
> 
> ISF password is: up, down, up, down, left, right. In the service manual that was posted earlier.


I felt like an idiot trying this lol, I thight you were kidding, but no it works, thanks. But I'm suspecting that any adjustments made can't be saved on ISF, meaning you'll have to re put in in the settings again?


----------



## dchabby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnabq*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3480#post_23109400
> 
> 
> Seems I recall you had to run through the ps3 initial setup again after connecting a new 3d capable device. The initial setup connection just remembers the older tv connected. You might try that. https://support.us.playstation.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2125



Thanks man - that did it !!


wasnt sure what to put when it asked for a screen size so i just left it at the default 50"


----------



## brian6751

so, has anyone done a fan mod on this PJ? replace the fan with a quieter one?


----------



## jnabq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dchabby*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3480#post_23109890
> 
> 
> Thanks man - that did it !!
> 
> 
> wasnt sure what to put when it asked for a screen size so i just left it at the default 50"



I don't know how the screen size option affects the image, but glad that worked out and you got the 3D issue fixed.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brian6751*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3480#post_23110092
> 
> 
> so, has anyone done a fan mod on this PJ? replace the fan with a quieter one?



Good idea


----------



## Adamd

Well I ordered my w1070 and two pairs of glasses. Costco got them now so with that 90 day return policy I had to give it a try. Now I have to decide on a screen. I was looking at a 94 inch 1.2 gain for my cave. Do you guys think the brightness will be ok for movies in a pitch black room? I'm worried it might be to bright.


----------



## Nimoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3480#post_23109495
> 
> 
> I also have everything ready to go with a usb to 232 cable. I installed everything on a netbook but I am now going to wait until tomorrow to see how things go with you. . Are you going to use the Service Tool to read the data before the upgrade and write it back?
> 
> 
> I read over the instructions it the upgrade does not seem to be too difficult. I considered sending the unit in but it is such a hassle having to re-hang it and make adjustments all over.
> 
> 
> Let us know how things go. I have 102 and it time for the upgrade.
> 
> 
> Best of luck and thinks for being first.



Didn't get too far. When trying to download the data using service tool my PC keeps returning a run time error. I'm thinking that perhaps windows XP might be the solution. Some of the RS 232 to USB adapters seem to be incompatible with Windows 7. You could always try this step yourself and report back?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nimoy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3510#post_23110213
> 
> 
> Didn't get too far. When trying to download the data using service tool my PC keeps returning a run time error. I'm thinking that perhaps windows XP might be the solution. Some of the RS 232 to USB adapters seem to be incompatible with Windows 7. You could always try this step yourself and report back?



I will try it in the morning. Did you check the speed of the download and are you using the same Com ports on both the proj & computer?


----------



## TropMonk

I to am waiting to hear about the firmware update you are doing... I got a usb to serial and a 232 cable.. I use it for CISCO programming. Are you guys going to update to 1.05 or 1.04?


----------



## Nimoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3510#post_23110338
> 
> 
> I will try it in the morning. Did you check the speed of the download and are you using the same Com ports on both the proj & computer?



I dug my old XP machine out and tried that. No joy either. The Com ports matched up ok - the machines make an initial connection, it's just when an attempt is made to read the data that an error is reported. I did try slowing the baud rate at both ends with the same result.


Let me know how you go with the rs 232 connection. I'm still not certain that there aren't settings in there that are system based and essential, thus I'm hesitant to try the firmware update without the service tool backup in place.


----------



## jnabq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3510#post_23110167
> 
> 
> Well I ordered my w1070 and two pairs of glasses. Costco got them now so with that 90 day return policy I had to give it a try. Now I have to decide on a screen. I was looking at a 94 inch 1.2 gain for my cave. Do you guys think the brightness will be ok for movies in a pitch black room? I'm worried it might be to bright.



Possibly in a "bat cave". Maybe lower the screen gain to something like .08 and/or consider adding a ND filter? You didn't mention what your throw distance is however?


----------



## Nimoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TropMonk*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3510#post_23110354
> 
> 
> I to am waiting to hear about the firmware update you are doing... I got a usb to serial and a 232 cable.. I use it for CISCO programming. Are you guys going to update to 1.05 or 1.04?



The firmware supplied is 1.05. You could try downloading service tool and see if you can make a successful connection with the machine and attempt to download the settings? The software and firmware is linked a few pages back.


----------



## Bradley King

wht do you nee the usb to rs-232, ther was a usb mode inder the rs-232, why not just use usb?


----------



## Nimoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bradley King*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3510#post_23110597
> 
> 
> wht do you nee the usb to rs-232, ther was a usb mode inder the rs-232, why not just use usb?



Yes for the firmware update the usb mode is there, but it is recommended that you use a program called Service Tool to back up settings before you administer the update, and again run the software to write back the information after the firmware has finished updating. There appears to be a colour wheel setting and some other system information to be recorded by Service Tool, so it may be an essential step in the process. Then again perhaps the firmware will just populate these parameters with default settings - not willing to take the risk to find out.


----------



## Captain SHOK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nimoy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3510#post_23110213
> 
> 
> Didn't get too far. When trying to download the data using service tool my PC keeps returning a run time error. I'm thinking that perhaps windows XP might be the solution. Some of the RS 232 to USB adapters seem to be incompatible with Windows 7. You could always try this step yourself and report back?


Update the firmware via the cable (usb-rs232) you do not get! Firmware can be updated via the USB-miniUSB. To upload firmware from the projector need a cable rs232-rs232, that is, should be the appropriate connector on the motherboard. So reported the support Benq in Russia.


----------



## Nimoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Captain SHOK*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3510#post_23110690
> 
> 
> Update the firmware via the cable (usb-rs232) you do not get! Firmware can be updated via the USB-miniUSB. To upload firmware from the projector need a cable rs232-rs232, that is, should be the appropriate connector on the motherboard. So reported the support Benq in Russia.



I see. So usb to rs232 won't work with sevice tool to save settings. Do you know if using service tool is essential? Or can the update be performed just using the usb without a problem?


----------



## Adamd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnabq*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3510#post_23110505
> 
> 
> Possibly in a "bat cave". Maybe lower the screen gain to something like .08 and/or consider adding a ND filter? You didn't mention what your throw distance is however?




According to benq website the distance is between 7 to 9.1 feet back. Would I be better off putting it as far back and use zoom? I also ordered a cheap glass ND2 filter from ebay. My other option is to go with a 92 inch screen, Costco has it its a high contrast grey screen with .08 gain I'm just worried that it way be to dim for 3d viewing but maybe that's a better option.

Any advice would be great! Thanks


----------



## rayweil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3480#post_23107810
> 
> 
> Regarding: 3DTV Corp(2 Pairs )The most recent upgraded super light rechargeable DLP-Link 3d glasses(NOT for use with External IR emitters) OK for BenQ 1070 , compatible with Benq D3
> 
> 
> I bought through Amazon. The only payment option I found on 3DTV Corp's site was PayPal. Plus it was cheaper to go the Amazon route and if any problems, you can return them with their fabulous policy.
> 
> www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BJAQBGC/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



So, how's the above product? Any good compared to the others you tried? thanks.


----------



## Ricoflashback

3D Question For You...


I am awaiting my 3D glasses from 3DTV and looking forward to the experience.


For grins - - I went to one of the 3D recordings I have saved from my Directv programming. Previously, I watched 3D on my Samsung 65" LED.


When I look at 3D material (without glasses) - on the BenQ - - it's just a split screen. I also can't invoke the 3D menu.


Am I doing something wrong? Do the glasses have to be in "sync" before you get the right image? is this the right image? My Sammy set would show a blurred picture - - hence I would know it's 3D.


Thanks much,

Rico


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rayweil*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3510#post_23110922
> 
> 
> So, how's the above product? Any good compared to the others you tried? thanks.



I would be careful with these glasses. They look like the Okba glasses and they might be great at blocking the red flash. I have tested many pairs and I find the new 3DActive and the Benq the best. The 3DActive are only available from Dimensional Optics since Amazon may still have the old stock that does not support 144KZ


----------



## rwestley

Firmware update. Success using USB. I tried the service tool and thought that everything was backed up. I later discover that I was wrong when I tried to write my settings back to the projector. I could not get the firmware to load with the Serial cable. I was getting an error. This could be because I had to use a Serial to USB device. That being said I tried the USB update and had success.


1. I followed the usb directions and it took about 5 minutes to update.

2 I turned the projector back on and everything except lamp use hours returned to the factory settings even the projector position.

3. This was not a problem for me since I had written down all my settings before I did the update.

4 I reset the unit to my settings. I am using Smart Eco, Cinema, Brilliant Color off, Gamma 2.4. I also had to reset the input to auto since I received no signal when I turned the projector on for the first time after the update.

5. If you have version 104 there is probably no reason to update since I was told that 105 corrects a Swedish language issue. (Don't know if it fixed anything else)


I checked the firmware version and I now have 1.05



It seems that it is unnecessary to use the service tool if one writes down one's settings and is not afraid to spend a few minutes imputing them again. I think this is the reason why they have included the USB method since it is much easier for most people.


A word of warning. If you are planning to do the update be sure to read and re-read how to do it. Make sure you choose USB in the DLP composer setting and most important be sure you point to the 105 firmware in the folder you saved it in. I would also write down your settings before you start. I would only suggest doing this update if you are familiar with firmware and bios updates.


The reason why I did it myself is because I did not want to un-mount and re-mount the projector.


----------



## ERuiz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brian6751*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3480#post_23110092
> 
> 
> so, has anyone done a fan mod on this PJ? replace the fan with a quieter one?



I thought if doing it but since I have everything all lined and squared up, I don't want to mess with the pj and the mount.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3510#post_23111144
> 
> 
> Firmware update. Success using USB. I tried the service tool and thought that everything was backed up. I later discover that I was wrong when I tried to write my settings back to the projector. I could not get the firmware to load with the Serial cable. I was getting an error. This could be because I had to use a Serial to USB device. That being said I tried the USB update and had success.
> 
> 
> 1. I followed the usb directions and it took about 5 minutes to update.
> 
> 2 I turned the projector back on and everything except lamp use hours returned to the factory settings even the projector position.
> 
> 3. This was not a problem for me since I had written down all my settings before I did the update.
> 
> 4 I reset the unit to my settings. I am using Smart Eco, Cinema, Brilliant Color off, Gamma 2.4. I also had to reset the input to auto since I received no signal when I turned the projector on for the first time after the update.
> 
> 
> I checked the firmware version and I now have 1.05
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that it is unnecessary to use the service tool if one writes down one's settings and is not afraid to spend a few minutes imputing them again. I think this is the reason why they have included the USB method since it is much easier for most people.
> 
> 
> A word of warning. If you are planning to do the update be sure to read and re-read how to do it. Make sure you choose USB in the DLP composer setting and most important be sure you point to the 105 firmware in the folder you saved it in. I would also write down your settings before you start. I would only suggest doing this update if you are familiar with firmware and bios updates.
> 
> 
> The reason why I did it myself is because I did not want to un-mount and re-mount the projector.



Bravo! I would have tried the USB key first as well, but I have no reason to update yet. Good to know that it works. Btw, for anyone who's interested in these updates, I can get any new or old firmwares/tools/ docs for all BenQ projectors, including the w1080st which has a different firmware obviously. Also the docs tell you exactly what each firmware fixes.


I will let the forum know whenever I detect new updates and share them here. I'd prefer not divulging my source because then it could become...no longer a source.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3510#post_23110997
> 
> 
> 3D Question For You...
> 
> 
> I am awaiting my 3D glasses from 3DTV and looking forward to the experience.
> 
> 
> For grins - - I went to one of the 3D recordings I have saved from my Directv programming. Previously, I watched 3D on my Samsung 65" LED.
> 
> 
> When I look at 3D material (without glasses) - on the BenQ - - it's just a split screen. I also can't invoke the 3D menu.
> 
> 
> Am I doing something wrong? Do the glasses have to be in "sync" before you get the right image? is this the right image? My Sammy set would show a blurred picture - - hence I would know it's 3D.
> 
> 
> Thanks much,
> 
> Rico




Rico with a 3D movie inserted on your 3D player it will find the 3D movie as a set up automatically, if not press the 3D button on the remote but I haven't had any problems with the movies, plug and play.or insert and play.


----------



## dzenc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3510#post_23111398
> 
> 
> I can get any new or old firmwares/tools/ docs for all BenQ projectors, including the w1080st which has a different firmware obviously. Also the docs tell you exactly what each firmware fixes.
> 
> 
> I will let the forum know whenever I detect new updates and share them here. I'd prefer not divulging my source because then it could become...no longer a source.



Awesome! Understood and thanks a lot! Would also be really nice to have the release notes for all the existing firmware versions. Could you collect those and post it here? Thanks!


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3510#post_23111398
> 
> 
> Bravo! I would have tried the USB key first as well, but I have no reason to update yet. Good to know that it works. Btw, for anyone who's interested in these updates, I can get any new or old firmwares/tools/ docs for all BenQ projectors, including the w1080st which has a different firmware obviously. Also the docs tell you exactly what each firmware fixes.
> 
> 
> I will let the forum know whenever I detect new updates and share them here. I'd prefer not divulging my source because then it could become...no longer a source.




Thanks for doing this. It is really appreciated. Please DO NOT DISCLOSE YOUR SOURCE as this could cause problems.. A few years ago an Epson firmware leaked and it really helped everyone. I would love to see any future firmware and the docs for the 1070. If at all possible could you post the docs with the information what the firmware fixes and what other changes were made.


Thanks again. I and other forum members would really appreciate this.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Don't worry, I'm keeping it a secret, and I suggest anyone here who has a similar source does the same. (I'm talking to the original russian firmware poster).


I think it's a money-making thing, or a money-loss preventing thing. If we know that upgrading our own firmwares violate our warranties (I bet you they do), we should at least be able to do it. Or even better, they should still fix hardware issues you might encounter but not if you brick your device by accident. I have a busted HDMI port that I want fixed, that will probably require a complete replacement, but I'm waiting for a decent firmware to do it since it's not urgent. Also, I'll put as many hours as I can on it before sending it in, chances are my bulb life will be reset back to 0 and they don't simply transfer over your old bulb into the replacement PJ (that would be pretty cheap)


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3510#post_23111678
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I'm keeping it a secret, and I suggest anyone here who has a similar source does the same. (I'm talking to the original russian firmware poster).
> 
> 
> I think it's a money-making thing, or a money-loss preventing thing. If we know that upgrading our own firmwares violate our warranties (I bet you they do), we should at least be able to do it. Or even better, they should still fix hardware issues you might encounter but not if you brick your device by accident. I have a busted HDMI port that I want fixed, that will probably require a complete replacement, but I'm waiting for a decent firmware to do it since it's not urgent. Also, I'll put as many hours as I can on it before sending it in, chances are my bulb life will be reset back to 0 and they don't simply transfer over your old bulb into the replacement PJ (that would be pretty cheap)



When you get a chance could you try to find out what each 1070 firmware update does.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3510#post_23111517
> 
> 
> Rico with a 3D movie inserted on your 3D player it will find the 3D movie as a set up automatically, if not press the 3D button on the remote but I haven't had any problems with the movies, plug and play.or insert and play.



Thanks, Zapper. do the 3D glasses need to be synced, first? Also - - I notice the fan is a little louder - - due to the lumens required for 3D?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

I'm wondering if the USB key +software can be used to copy off a new firmware _from_ the projector, in case we lose access to future firmwares on the net, then all we'd need is someone with a new firmware rev. to share it to us. It's doubtful that the firmware software will ever change, leaving it entirely up to the community to do with our hardware what we see fit.


Hopefully that won't happen, but it's good to know. Can you check rwestley ? If you can copy it back out.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3510#post_23111724
> 
> 
> When you get a chance could you try to find out what each 1070 firmware update does.



Sure thing.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3510#post_23111904
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if the USB key +software can be used to copy off a new firmware _from_ the projector, in case we lose access to future firmwares on the net, then all we'd need is someone with a new firmware rev. to share it to us. It's doubtful that the firmware software will ever change, leaving it entirely up to the community to do with our hardware what we see fit.
> 
> 
> Hopefully that won't happen, but it's good to know. Can you check rwestley ? If you can copy it back out.



I thought of the same thing but there does not seem to be any way to copy the firmware from the projector. The Benq tool only will copy the settings of a specific unit. It really is not necessary if one writes down their settings before an upgrade.

I will save this and any future firmware updates in a folder on my computer and will be happy to share them with anyone on the forum. I suggest that others do the same. At this point I can't figure a way to copy new revisions from the projector and I doubt if it will be ever possible. I also don't know if it is possible to revert back to an earlier version of the firmware.


----------



## Adamd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3510#post_23110857
> 
> 
> According to benq website the distance is between 7 to 9.1 feet back. Would I be better off putting it as far back and use zoom? I also ordered a cheap glass ND2 filter from ebay. My other option is to go with a 92 inch screen, Costco has it its a high contrast grey screen with .08 gain I'm just worried that it way be to dim for 3d viewing but maybe that's a better option.
> 
> Any advice would be great! Thanks



I also found a 92 inch white screen with 1.2 gain with the projector 10 feet back.

Sorry for all the questions I just really don't know much about screens.


----------



## Ricoflashback

Any Universal remotes like "Harmony" that folks recommend that work best with the W1070?


----------



## michaelmadiganj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3510#post_23112201
> 
> 
> Any Universal remotes like "Harmony" that folks recommend that work best with the W1070?



I'm wondering this too, have had a hell of a time trying to get a remote control code to work with Brighthouse (UR5U-8790L-BHD) - nothing seems to work.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

I am using the Harmony One and it has all the commands for the BenQ even programmed my remote with them HOWEVER I dont have the projector yet to try this out and see if they all work but I know the Harmony One is capable of learning the IR command directly from the BenQ remote so either way it should work.


----------



## dondowell

I have an elevated ceiling (about 2 ft 6inches) above the normal 10 ft wall where the screen will be.


Do you have a recommendation on a mount with an extension that will work well for this situation?


Also I am looking at a 110-120 inch screen in a room that is painted in what I would call a slightly darker shade of burgundy. What would be a good screen gain for this? Is there any reason to stay at 110 as far as PQ? Mostly sports with some movies, 3D not a factor.


Thanks for any help, this is my first projector and I've learned a ton reading from you guys. Rock on!!


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3540#post_23112342
> 
> 
> I am using the Harmony One and it has all the commands for the BenQ even programmed my remote with them HOWEVER I dont have the projector yet to try this out and see if they all work but I know the Harmony One is capable of learning the IR command directly from the BenQ remote so either way it should work.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3510#post_23112201
> 
> 
> Any Universal remotes like "Harmony" that folks recommend that work best with the W1070?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelmadiganj*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3510#post_23112273
> 
> 
> I'm wondering this too, have had a hell of a time trying to get a remote control code to work with Brighthouse (UR5U-8790L-BHD) - nothing seems to work.



I am using the Harmony One with this projector and it works flawlessly.


As Daniel says, it has all the buttons for the W1070. You don't need to do any additional learning or editing.


Setup was extremely simple from the MyHarmony site. Takes 30secs, literally.


----------



## Nimoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3510#post_23111144
> 
> 
> Firmware update. Success using USB. I tried the service tool and thought that everything was backed up. I later discover that I was wrong when I tried to write my settings back to the projector. I could not get the firmware to load with the Serial cable. I was getting an error. This could be because I had to use a Serial to USB device. That being said I tried the USB update and had success.
> 
> 
> 1. I followed the usb directions and it took about 5 minutes to update.
> 
> 2 I turned the projector back on and everything except lamp use hours returned to the factory settings even the projector position.
> 
> 3. This was not a problem for me since I had written down all my settings before I did the update.
> 
> 4 I reset the unit to my settings. I am using Smart Eco, Cinema, Brilliant Color off, Gamma 2.4. I also had to reset the input to auto since I received no signal when I turned the projector on for the first time after the update.
> 
> 5. If you have version 104 there is probably no reason to update since I was told that 105 corrects a Swedish language issue. (Don't know if it fixed anything else)
> 
> 
> I checked the firmware version and I now have 1.05
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that it is unnecessary to use the service tool if one writes down one's settings and is not afraid to spend a few minutes imputing them again. I think this is the reason why they have included the USB method since it is much easier for most people.
> 
> 
> A word of warning. If you are planning to do the update be sure to read and re-read how to do it. Make sure you choose USB in the DLP composer setting and most important be sure you point to the 105 firmware in the folder you saved it in. I would also write down your settings before you start. I would only suggest doing this update if you are familiar with firmware and bios updates.
> 
> 
> The reason why I did it myself is because I did not want to un-mount and re-mount the projector.


A triumph then! Will attempt a USB upgrade tonight. Glad to hear that service tool is not required, spent a good few hours trying to get the thing to connect last night via rs232.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nimoy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3540#post_23112752
> 
> 
> A triumph then! Will attempt a USB upgrade tonight. Glad to hear that service tool is not required, spent a good few hours trying to get the thing to connect last night via rs232.



I also spent quite a bit of time with the rs232 cable. I think they may use a standard vs the null modem cable that others use for updates or the USB-Serial adap might be causing issues. I tried two different ones before I did the

USB update. I wrote down all my settings so it took only a few minutes to put them back in after the upgrade. I would also suggest that wen you plug the USB cable into to your computer when you are in download mode wait a minute or two for the USB drivers to load before doing the update. I did it on the first try with the USB cable. When I put the projector back on there was no signal since I had to turn the source to auto again. Love to see how things work out for you.


----------



## jnabq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3510#post_23110857
> 
> 
> According to benq website the distance is between 7 to 9.1 feet back. Would I be better off putting it as far back and use zoom? I also ordered a cheap glass ND2 filter from ebay. My other option is to go with a 92 inch screen, Costco has it its a high contrast grey screen with .08 gain I'm just worried that it way be to dim for 3d viewing but maybe that's a better option.
> 
> Any advice would be great! Thanks



I think 9' would work pretty well with a 94" .08 gain screen, and it will leave you a little "wiggle" room as the bulb ages/dims. You can then try the filter and see if it works for what you want. If it does, then keep it on till the bulb gets dimmer.


I'm not that big on grey screens, but I prefer a brighter image. The grey screen will help produce some better contrast, especially if you have any ambient light in the room. Read this observation, and see if you can make a more informed choice. http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/w1070/screens.php BTW, I use Coderguys calc at, http://www.eliteprojectorcalculator.com/ to get a good idea of the brightness numbers. He has mentioned however, the lens shift numbers are a little off on the Benq template, so disregard those.


----------



## themagic

downloaded w1070_v105.img showing image as winzip do I have to unzip it and put on a dumb drive or what please advice

I am currently running v104 is it worth upgrading?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *themagic*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3540#post_23113214
> 
> 
> downloaded w1070_v105.img showing image as winzip do I have to unzip it and put on a dumb drive or what please advice
> 
> I am currently running v104 is it worth upgrading?



No need to upgrade from v104. I was told that 105 just has fixes for Swedish language.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3360#post_23095662
> 
> 
> This unit does have more image noise than many other projectors. I have noticed that with more hours on the lamp (still under 100) and running in eco the image noise is less.
> 
> 
> Just some things to try...
> 
> 
> Turn down sharpness from default (15 is too high, 12 is about as high as sharpness should be set)
> 
> Turn the clarity control to 0 since it actually decreases fine detail (it's like DNR and causes clay face)
> 
> Drop contrast a couple clicks
> 
> Try a 2.4 gamma if viewing in a dark, light controlled room
> 
> Run in Eco lamp
> 
> Do not set brightness above 50 as (0 IRE) black will dither
> 
> Turn off Brilliant Color
> 
> 
> Jason




I am still struggling to fully understand Sharpness and Clarity adjustments. What do they do exactly in these digital age? How does one go about making the 'right' adjustment? Are there patterns from calibration disks that you could use to adjust these specific settings?


----------



## Tyrone Burton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3500_100#post_23113411
> 
> 
> I am still struggling to fully understand Sharpness and Clarity adjustments. What do they do exactly in these digital age? How does one go about making the 'right' adjustment? Are there patterns from calibration disks that you could use to adjust these specific settings?


Setting the sharpness control too high will cause some artificial noise in the image, you can set it with patterns yes. I use the sharpness pattern from Lagom.com to set it on a PS3.


The clarity control I think is the image noise reduction control, it's just another name. Personally, I dont like any noise reduction in the image as I learned the higher you go with the control, the more detail you lose. There's not really any patterns to set that.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3540#post_23113502
> 
> 
> Setting the sharpness control too high will cause some artificial noise in the image, you can set it with patterns yes. I use the sharpness pattern from Lagom.com to set it on a PS3.
> 
> 
> The clarity control I think is the image noise reduction control, it's just another name. Personally, I dont like any noise reduction in the image as I learned the higher you go with the control, the more detail you lose. There's not really any patterns to set that.




Thanks, Is there a sharpness pattern on the AVS disc? Anyone know.


----------



## Adamd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnabq*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3540#post_23113022
> 
> 
> I think 9' would work pretty well with a 94" .08 gain screen, and it will leave you a little "wiggle" room as the bulb ages/dims. You can then try the filter and see if it works for what you want. If it does, then keep it on till the bulb gets dimmer.
> 
> 
> I'm not that big on grey screens, but I prefer a brighter image. The grey screen will help produce some better contrast, especially if you have any ambient light in the room. Read this observation, and see if you can make a more informed choice. http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/w1070/screens.php BTW, I use Coderguys calc at, http://www.eliteprojectorcalculator.com/ to get a good idea of the brightness numbers. He has mentioned however, the lens shift numbers are a little off on the Benq template, so disregard those.



Thanks for the reply, there's also a 1.2 gain 92 inch I'm looking at I could put it 10 feet back and use the filter for 2d and take it off for 3d. I like a brighter image as well and I'm worried about brightness in 3d I want it to look amazing, I'm sick of the dimmer 3d my vt50 puts out.thanks for the link it was exactly what I needed.


----------



## themagic

Thanks for the quick respond will hold off on firmware update


----------



## TropMonk

I highly recommend using the Peerless Universal Projector mount, you can get different extensions and ceiling mounts for the extensions to.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TXNS6G/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i02?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## brian6751

I used this one. They have more in different lengths. Worst directions ever. Lots of extra parts. But it does seem to work well.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10911&cs_id=1091102&p_id=8803&seq=1&format=2


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3510#post_23111801
> 
> 
> Thanks, Zapper. do the 3D glasses need to be synced, first? Also - - I notice the fan is a little louder - - due to the lumens required for 3D?



I should post this after I see another 3D movie in which I am about to watch, believe that at first messed around the 3D button and got the FRAME Packing 3D mode, and then everything was OK from then on. Haven't had a fan noise yet, so far.or should say besides at startup


----------



## d4g

Anyone have a guide for calibrating w1070 using an eye one lt


I used to have a 1080ub and used stereomans guide which was good


But it does not relate well to the w1070


Thank denis


----------



## Adamd

Could one of you owners help me out please, I need to know how much lens shift can move the image, I'm planing on a 92 in screen. I've read it moves the image 10%, does that mean I should be able to move it 9 inches up or down? Thanks


----------



## DaylightSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelmadiganj*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3510#post_23112273
> 
> 
> I'm wondering this too, have had a hell of a time trying to get a remote control code to work with Brighthouse (UR5U-8790L-BHD) - nothing seems to work.



I'm using the Harmony 900 with mine. No problems at all.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *themagic*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3540#post_23113736
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick respond will hold off on firmware update



There's a thread on AVS about the foolishness of updating firmware unnecessarily. i.e. don't do it unless you're absolutely sure you need to.


----------



## zapper

Question why would someone buy the Darbee if that is what is called to get better video and spend $350 when the PJ cost ed around $950????? that is about a third of the PJ, wouldn't you rather just bought a PJ that cost $1,500 or so??? this boggles my little mind. I do not intent or would I want to intent on annoying anyone, just wondering why, am I missing something?


----------



## tigerfan33

I bought the Darbee when it first came out and have used it on JVC (rs45&46). Benq w7000, w1080st and w710. It greatly improved all projectors pq. Well worth the expense IMO.


----------



## zapper

BET THAT WAS NOT AS A HIGH PRICE NOW?????


----------



## tigerfan33

Can't remember how much. $250-$270 I believe.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

The fixes are thus for the w1070 firmwares:


1.03


Problem-1- To improve the flickering when smart ECO mode + dynamic setting

Problem-2- To add “Background” color in OSD


1.04


Problem-1- When at low temperature environment, fan oil would become thickened, cause rotational speed of

fan can’t reach target then shut down.

Problem-2- Keystone bug: When playing 3D (Frame packing), and then switch to 2D, and keystone value

can’t be kept.


1.05


Problem-1- ISF setting cannot be saved

Problem-2- compatibility problem for some unique 3D DVD players(Philips)

Problem-3- OSD Swedish language of ”on& off” wrong translation


----------



## Tyrone Burton

So you cannot save ISF settings with 1.04 or 1.05?


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3560_40#post_23114277
> 
> 
> BET THAT WAS NOT AS A HIGH PRICE NOW?????



The price now isn't a huge difference than before. But you would have to see it. I haven't really looked at comparisons with it on and off with the 1070 but with the W7000, it was worth it. I don't think you will find a projector that is under $1500 that will give you the picture of the W1070 with the Darbee. I think the 2D picture of the W7000 and W1070 is similar. Add the Darbee with the W1070 and the W7000 without the Darbee, the W1070 with the Darbee will give the better picture.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

We have the w7000 at work (I make games), and it's a massive beast, but looks very similar.


----------



## blee0120

Having many jvc models, the W7000 doesn't look as big to me.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

If you're evaluating price / performance or size / performance, I'm sure the w1070 is better by a half. But, that said, you can never have too good a black level! I love my w1070, but I know its drawbacks. I'm spending more on stuff to keep me going until I can upgrade to the equivalent benq 4k model in a couple years, until then, happy projectin' watchin! I love reading those threads about the new 65 inch plasmas with beautiful blacks and bright as heck, and then realizing I spent less than 1/2 of that on my projector and love it 10x more than my old plasma, that had probably 2x as good black levels but who cares? This is good enough.


----------



## dzenc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3540#post_23114453
> 
> 
> So you cannot save ISF settings with 1.04 or 1.05?



No, I think that means those are the FIXES included in 1.05.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

well I just ordered (4) 3dTVCorp 144hz glasses to go with my (1) BenQ D3, and I am finally going to be ordering the w1070 either tomorrow or monday ^_^ I am ecstatic and cant wait.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3540#post_23114395
> 
> 
> The fixes are thus for the w1070 firmwares:
> 
> 
> 1.03
> 
> 
> Problem-1- To improve the flickering when smart ECO mode + dynamic setting
> 
> Problem-2- To add “Background” color in OSD
> 
> 
> 1.04
> 
> 
> Problem-1- When at low temperature environment, fan oil would become thickened, cause rotational speed of
> 
> fan can’t reach target then shut down.
> 
> Problem-2- Keystone bug: When playing 3D (Frame packing), and then switch to 2D, and keystone value
> 
> can’t be kept.
> 
> 
> 1.05
> 
> 
> Problem-1- ISF setting cannot be saved
> 
> Problem-2- compatibility problem for some unique 3D DVD players(Philips)
> 
> Problem-3- OSD Swedish language of ”on& off” wrong translation



Thanks for posting. This info lets people know if they should update or not. In most cases the answer should be no. "If it ain't broke don't fix it."

I had know about the fan speed issue fix and I often keep the projector in a very cool room so I did not want to take chances with the fan. I may be wrong but I think the fan is staying on longer after shutdown with the new firmware. I will time it next time I turn it off. Glad you posted the link to the firmware update thread. I posted my recommendations about firmware updates there.


----------



## DaGamePimp

I admit I would like to have the added ISF functions but there is no way I am voiding my (already limited) 1 year warranty when we already get a fully functional CMS.


If I still have it in a year, the day after my warranty expires, I'll update. Although I have been considering adding a square trade 3 year warranty for $130 (unless anyone knows of a better one that's legit).










Jason


----------



## Nimoy

Updating.....


Ok, 1.05 is go. Rather a tense few minutes there, but it's pretty straight forward so long as you take some time to carefully digest the instructions. I too was concerned about the fan and also still had some flicker in smart-eco mode. Time for some Dredd 3D.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nimoy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3570#post_23114781
> 
> 
> Updating.....
> 
> 
> Ok, 1.05 is go. Rather a tense few minutes there, but it's pretty straight forward so long as you take some time to carefully digest the instructions. I too was concerned about the fan and also still had some flicker in smart-eco mode. Time for some Dredd 3D.



I also had a few tense moment but as you said the most important thing is to follow the instructions. It seems that we both updated for the same reasons. After putting in my data all is well again. I am really glad that I did not have to send it in.


----------



## coderguy

I'm tempted to update my w7000 firmware with the w1070 firmware, just so I can re-sell the w7000 for $600 less as a w1070. I know my jokes are bad, but at least I don't tell them THAT often


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nimoy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3570#post_23114781
> 
> 
> Updating.....
> 
> 
> Ok, 1.05 is go. Rather a tense few minutes there, but it's pretty straight forward so long as you take some time to carefully digest the instructions. I too was concerned about the fan and also still had some flicker in smart-eco mode. Time for some Dredd 3D.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3570#post_23114889
> 
> 
> 
> I also had a few tense moment but as you said the most important thing is to follow the instructions. It seems that we both updated for the same reasons. After putting in my data all is well again. I am really glad that I did not have to send it in.



Any chance you both could post a detailed checklist of the procedure that you used to preform the update?


This way we could have sure way to do updates.


Sure would appreciate!


Thanks

Rew


----------



## tigerfan33

Where are updated firmware files located?


----------



## superfanatico

I just updated mine from 1.02, its a pretty simple install. Just download and install the dlp composer software then follow the instructions starting on page 60 for the usb method. My only caution would be and its a pretty obvious one make sure if your using a laptop that your battery is good and it should only take a few minutes.


----------



## tonylx

I everyone










My first post here.


Just bought this projector and been exploring the calibration and overal the image is really good.


Bought this glasses
http://www.ebay.de/itm/2X-DLP-PRO-4G-die-leichteste-DLP-Link-3D-Brille-der-Welt-Fur-DLP-3D-Beamer-/160993683373?pt=DE_TV_Video_Audio_3D_TV_Brillen_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item257bf8a7ad#ht_3153wt_1398 



Just one thing, the projector never shuts down , there is allways the power light on , and i can hear a buzzing sound ( very slightly ) but there, coming from inside the projector when he is in stand by mode. Do any of you hear this buzzing sound to? bad projector?


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *superfanatico*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3570#post_23115135
> 
> 
> I just updated mine from 1.02, its a pretty simple install. Just download and install the dlp composer software then follow the instructions starting on page 60 for the usb method. My only caution would be and its a pretty obvious one make sure if your using a laptop that your battery is good and it should only take a few minutes.



OK I think I et that but 2 questions;


What operating system? Win7 etc..


Did you use the Service Tool as said at the end of the procedure?


Thanks

Rew


----------



## superfanatico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3570#post_23115397
> 
> 
> OK I think I et that but 2 questions;
> 
> 
> What operating system? Win7 etc..
> 
> 
> Did you use the Service Tool as said at the end of the procedure?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> , Rew



My guess is it would work on all since you don't need to mess with the drivers section but I personally used Windows 8 x64.


Also no I didn't use the service tool, like someone said earlier its only to import your old settings because it will reset. So just write down any changes that you have made.


----------



## Rew452

So it basically does a factory reset. Setting all to their defaults; right?


Makes sense.


So best to write down all changed setting before doing update.


I think I'll study the procedure and give it a try.


Thanks again

Rew


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3570#post_23114746
> 
> 
> I admit I would like to have the added ISF functions but there is no way I am voiding my (already limited) 1 year warranty when we already get a fully functional CMS.



Do the ISF modes add any controls that the normal "User" modes don't have (Like 10pt greyscale,) or is their sole contribution the password?


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3540#post_23113515
> 
> 
> Thanks, Is there a sharpness pattern on the AVS disc? Anyone know.



Yes there is a sharpness pattern on the AVCHD disc.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3570#post_23115768
> 
> 
> Do the ISF modes add any controls that the normal "User" modes don't have (Like 10pt greyscale,) or is their sole contribution the password?



There is a Lamp WaveForm setting which seems to be a sort of color temp control I gather, but really have no clue. It also has a CCA menu which looks like a CMS, but with different controls, but my guess is that you could accomplish the same goals with the CMS, but again, just guessing as I've never seen controls laid out that way or heard of a CCA. No 10pt greyscale. Still a 2pt.


My opinion is that the ISF mode is unnecessary. You have white balance controls and a full CMS in the user menu. Other than a better fine tuning of the gamma control, what else do you really need to dial the PJ in? Especially one that is this close out of the box, and has a greyscale that tracks so linearly.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Speaking of this PJ and dialing it in. That was the easiest calibration ever lol. With a few minor adjustments to the Gains/Drives, the greyscale was basically perfect. Didin't even have to touch the Offsets/Cuts. Only blip is at 10IRE with a deltaE of 2. Every other point is well below 1 with an average deltaE of .84.


I've never done a projector profile before, but the hardest part was actually aiming the meter at the center and positioning the tripod. I have an expensive THX Panasonic plasma, and have done some of my friends sets as well, and their "reference" THX modes could never track this well, though they came close. Even still, it required many hours of adjustments to get them to do so. To think that a budget Projector is this close to dialed in out of the box, is crazy to me. Art at PJ reviews was right. You could just increase the Red Gain a bit and be close to perfection. Calibration is always the best way to go, but if there are any out there that don't have a meter and software already, it isn't an absolute must to go out and spend the money just to profile this PJ.


Meter was instrumental in one area. I'm so used to the Warm temp of a display being the closest to reference out of the box that I assumed that this display was no different. Turns out that Normal is closest to a linear greyscale OOTB.


Brings up one oddity with this PJ that I haven't encountered with any flat panel display. When you adjust the greyscle for a given color temp, the white balance adjustments become universal. By that I mean, if you change the white balance of Normal, then switch to Warm, the same Gains and Offset values will be there. I'm used to each color temp having their own Gains and Offsets values. The values are what determines them being cool or warm. I guess on a PJ the temp is a function of the lamp? Not a big deal as there is no reason to use any other color temp than the reference one. It just caught me by surprise is all as I have never seen that before. Tried resetting all the Picture Settings, but the white balance remained unaffected. Again, weird, but maybe it's old hat to the veteran PJ profilers.


I only did the greyscale though. Going to delve into the CMS tonight and then do another greyscale run. Not going to get much of an improvement I'd guess, but I just like to do cals lol. My OCD strikes every time.


----------



## rwestley

I will try to post detailed instructions on doing the firmware instructions tomorrow. I have to go out today.


Regarding calibration, I agree it was very easy. In fact it is quite good out of the box and only need a few touch ups.


----------



## themagic

Just for future reference did you upgrade thru USB drive/thumb drive or other method.

Is USB drive/thumb drive best upgrade method according to some just need to make sure save settings or write them down?????? because ALL will be reset to manufacture standards thru USB???????????

And how long did the whole process take???????

Please advice thanks in advance


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3540#post_23114453
> 
> 
> So you cannot save ISF settings with 1.04 or 1.05?



Dude, I know it's not written that clearly, but think about it for a second. The firmware update FIXES those problems, otherwise why have an update. It seems like there's lots of hysterics out there. Don't update for nothing! It seems like you've never noticed, sure it's a good thing to have your ISV settings saved, but until you actually notice that problem (i.e. actually use the ISF), it's a completely useless update.


I've had it for months and am satisfied with the default settings pretty much, I changed a couple things but haven't gone into the service menu, nor do I intend to until I get my anamorphic lens and get the firmware fixes that I really need.


btw, I'm installing my Elite acoustically transparent screen + Omnimount today, to be ready for my PS3 4 player gaming party with my buddies tonight!!! Gonna be AWESOME!!


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3570#post_23116123
> 
> 
> Dude, I know it's not written that clearly, but think about it for a second. The firmware update FIXES those problems, otherwise why have an update. It seems like there's lots of hysterics out there. Don't update for nothing! It seems like you've never noticed, sure it's a good thing to have your ISV settings saved, but until you actually notice that problem (i.e. actually use the ISF), it's a completely useless update.
> 
> 
> I've had it for months and am satisfied with the default settings pretty much, I changed a couple things but haven't gone into the service menu, nor do I intend to until I get my anamorphic lens and get the firmware fixes that I really need.
> 
> 
> btw, I'm installing my Elite acoustically transparent screen + Omnimount today, to be ready for my PS3 4 player gaming party with my buddies tonight!!! Gonna be AWESOME!!



Even after you get your lens, the ISF won't be any more useful than the controls already available.


----------



## DaGamePimp

The ISF controls are more refined and allow for an even more accurate image versus the standard menu CMS (but honestly this is picking nits for all but the purist videophile).


If you don't know how to use the ISF controls then obviously they are of no benefit and nobody should void their warranty via a DIY firmware update simply to obtain the ability to save the ISF settings.


Jason


----------



## rgtaa

Now, if you guys also have access to the earlier firmware too, and people save both new and old firmwares , I guess you could revert to the firmware that came with your unit before you sent the unit back to benq.


I would not do firmware update unless I know the exact method, and it's very plain to understand, and others were successful using that method.


Then I would plug the PJ into UPS battery backup and go very slowly. You just have to not lose power during upgrade.


And I agree with others unless you need the feature, maybe hold off upgrading.


With some devices, companies make you upgrade to use their service, xbox, ps3, wii, etc. They are firmware updates.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Guys. It seems my projector is sharp at one end and a little less sharp on another. I noticed this with the popup menu location changer, changing it from top left, to bottom right I saw there were differences in sharpness.


Now I am projecting for now on a White matte wall, with slight bumps in it that you can see in White bright scenes (mounting screen soon). I have the projector on a stool centred to project directly in the middle of the wall. What's going on, is my lens done for already?


----------



## DaylightSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3570#post_23116450
> 
> 
> Guys. It seems my projector is sharp at one end and a little less sharp on another. I noticed this with the popup menu location changer, changing it from top left, to bottom right I saw there were differences in sharpness.
> 
> 
> Now I am projecting for now on a White matte wall, with slight bumps in it that you can see in White bright scenes (mounting screen soon). I have the projector on a stool centred to project directly in the middle of the wall. What's going on, is my lens done for already?



Chances are, your wall is not perfectly flat.


----------



## Sinistre1

I noticed someone said this projector is at Costco?? I looked online and did not see it. Does it have a special product number for Costco or does anyone have a link??

Thanks


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sinistre1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3570#post_23116573
> 
> 
> I noticed someone said this projector is at Costco?? I looked online and did not see it. Does it have a special product number for Costco or does anyone have a link??
> 
> Thanks



probably does have a special model number, thats something Cosco likes to do all the time ~_~


----------



## dzenc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sinistre1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3570#post_23116573
> 
> 
> I noticed someone said this projector is at Costco?? I looked online and did not see it. Does it have a special product number for Costco or does anyone have a link??
> 
> Thanks


 http://www.costco.ca//.product.100029581.html?utm_campaign=bazaarvoice&utm_medium=SearchVoice&utm_source=RatingsAndReviews&utm_content=Default 


> Quote:
> Due to inventory changes, item 877107 in your cart is no longer available. This item cannot be purchased at this time.


----------



## Adamd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sinistre1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3570#post_23116573
> 
> 
> I noticed someone said this projector is at Costco?? I looked online and did not see it. Does it have a special product number for Costco or does anyone have a link??
> 
> Thanks



I ordered mine from Costco online, but I'm in canada and I don't know if the US Costco has it.


----------



## schro5150

Struggling with my sound setup with the new Yamaha rx-v471. Does the w1070 support ARC?


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schro5150*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3600#post_23116728
> 
> 
> Struggling with my sound setup with the new Yamaha rx-v471. Does the w1070 support ARC?



if Im not mistaken on what ARC is, why would you need an audio return channel?


----------



## schro5150

Just looking at hookup options for the receiver.


Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schro5150*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3600#post_23116816
> 
> 
> Just looking at hookup options for the receiver.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions would be much appreciated.



the only job the Projector should have is displaying video, everything else should be handled by the receiver so all audio sourced should go to the receiver itself and only 2d/3d video should be passed to the projector.


But I dont own said AVR so I dont know its inner workings so other then what I could read in a manual, I dont have much of a suggestion to offer. ^^;;


----------



## schro5150

I have the HDMI cables routed according to the manual. PS3 to receiver, cable box to receiver, HDMI out to projector, but no sound. Receiver manual has the optical output if source doesn't have ARC. Just trying to figure out why I'm not getting any sound. Wife wants to watch The Hobbit tonight, I'd really like to have more than the 10W coming out of the projector.


I appreciate the input.


----------



## themagic

schro5150 make sure your receiver HDMI Out and In supports audio.

Some receivers just support video check your receiver manual


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Also check your PS3 settings to make sure it is sending the audio through HDMI or through Optical


----------



## schro5150




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *themagic*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3600#post_23117343
> 
> 
> schro5150 make sure your receiver HDMI Out and In supports audio.
> 
> Some receivers just support video check your receiver manual



It does, as long as the video source (TV, or in my case the PJ) supports ARC. Otherwise, I have to use optical, and there's no optical on the BenQ.


Nevermind. When all else fails, shut off everything and turn it back on. It synced, and I have sound. Thanks for the help.


----------



## neverfinished94

Will PS3 3D glasses work with this projector?


----------



## brian6751

why are my COlor Tint and Temperature controls not available? they are grayed out.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brian6751*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3600#post_23117755
> 
> 
> why are my COlor Tint and Temperature controls not available? they are grayed out.



are you hooked up through HDMI? if so that would be why, at least to my understanding.


----------



## brian6751




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3600_100#post_23117797
> 
> 
> are you hooked up through HDMI? if so that would be why, at least to my understanding.



yeah but why would that stop me from being able to adjust color and tint?


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brian6751*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3600#post_23117801
> 
> 
> yeah but why would that stop me from being able to adjust color and tint?



I dont remember the specifics as it was discussed many pages back but those controls are for composite and I think component and that HDMI eliminates the need to adjust such information and to just use the color control menu and adjust each color that way.


----------



## brian6751




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3600_100#post_23117818
> 
> 
> I dont remember the specifics as it was discussed many pages back but those controls are for composite and I think component and that HDMI eliminates the need to adjust such information and to just use the color control menu and adjust each color that way.



well thats crappy. whats the idea behind that? the color control seems much more complicated. and also, the black level control is unavailable. wth?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

I just got an optical dynex cable to hook up my ps3 to my receiver when I play 3d games, and it says it supports 5.1 OR 7.1. Is this true?


----------



## brian6751




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3600_100#post_23117924
> 
> 
> I just got an optical dynex cable to hook up my ps3 to my receiver when I play 3d games, and it says it supports 5.1 OR 7.1. Is this true?



no its not. the highest level optical supports is Dolby Digital. there are no 7.1 Dolby Digital mixes. only DTS Master/True HD which you can only use with HDMI.


----------



## joekazama

Hey guys, I'm on the fence. Can't decide between the hd33 and the w1070. I enjoy 3d content as well as gaming. But I LOVE frame interpolation.


Which one should I go with??


Thanks.


----------



## brian6751




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joekazama*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3600_100#post_23118041
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I'm on the fence. Can't decide between the hd33 and the w1070. I enjoy 3d content as well as gaming. But I LOVE frame interpolation.
> 
> 
> Which one should I go with??
> 
> 
> Thanks.



i think the 1070 is the better projector picture quality wise, but it does not have FI so if that is a must have then its an easy answer.


----------



## Bacon13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brian6751*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3600#post_23117755
> 
> 
> why are my COlor Tint and Temperature controls not available? they are grayed out.



One of the problems with a thread with over 3000 replys is the same question gets asked over and over.


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3570#post_23115883
> 
> 
> Other than a better fine tuning of the gamma control, what else do you really need to dial the PJ in?



Exactly ... a 10 or more point greyscale is useful if you want something other than a power law gamma curve.


I'm guessing that the CCA is more of a "low level" interface that doesn't convert HSL values for you.


I was just curious why BenQ felt the ISF modes need to be protected from mere mortals.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bacon13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3600#post_23118054
> 
> 
> One of the problems with a thread with over 3000 replys is the same question gets asked over and over.




That is why on some threads on PJ or Receivers some one with knowledge on that particular subject starts the first posting usually introducing the subject then adding on as the members learn on the subject and they usually have FAQ, the first thread or posting is always add ons so that way everyone can get a answer on a questions they have, have read that sometimes that makes a person buy that product for that reason, if I recall correctly the PJ are usually $2,000 and higher price. check it out on this forum, hope that I explain the reason behind the same question being asked over and over, this would prevent it from the thread being over stated, for example a question is asked and someone will either direct that person to the front pages where exactly the answer is or to read the first couple pages of the thread, hope that this answer your question.


----------



## zapper

here is a review for those of you that are thinking of getting the Darbee.


http://www.avforums.com/reviews/DarbeeVision-Visual-Presence-DVP-5000-Darbee-Darblet-Video-Enhancement-Device-Review_352/Review.html


----------



## tigerfan33

Not the place for Darbee talk. I'll just say several well respected professional calibrators here in the states think very highly of the product.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3570#post_23115883
> 
> 
> There is a Lamp WaveForm setting which seems to be a sort of color temp control I gather, but really have no clue. It also has a CCA menu which looks like a CMS, but with different controls, but my guess is that you could accomplish the same goals with the CMS, but again, just guessing as I've never seen controls laid out that way or heard of a CCA. No 10pt greyscale. Still a 2pt.
> 
> 
> My opinion is that the ISF mode is unnecessary. You have white balance controls and a full CMS in the user menu. Other than a better fine tuning of the gamma control, what else do you really need to dial the PJ in? Especially one that is this close out of the box, and has a greyscale that tracks so linearly.




While one can obtain an excellent calibration via the user menu CMS, ISFccc + RS-232 are great additions to such an entry level projector and allow for even more precise tuning plus ISF day and ISF night calibrations (look up ControlCal and see why the RS-232 is a nice feature along with the ISFccc/CMS).


Now I have not calibrated the w1070 in this manner since I am on 1.04 and the settings will not save (no point wasting hours tweaking) but I have used this set-up on previous displays that I have calibrated and it's a very welcome addition.


Plus the ISFccc can be locked, people with button happy family members will appreciate that little bonus (I suffer that affliction







) since all that standard CMS calibration work could be swept away with a few simple button presses (keep the remote away from the little ones).










Please do some research and understand what you are dismissing before claiming it unnecessary. * Although I do agree that a 10-point would be a wonderful addition.










Jason


----------



## Auric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brian6751*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3600#post_23117832
> 
> 
> well thats crappy. whats the idea behind that? the color control seems much more complicated. and also, the black level control is unavailable. wth?



The factory pre set is pretty good, probably better than 95% of User will ever be able to adjust, the color and tint is for crappy signals only (hopefully nobody is using CVBS or Y/C)


The brightness & contrast is availlable and also to difficult to use the right way for most of the user.


So If you got some knowledge about setting up a projector you will not ask such Questions, if you got no knowledge keep the W1070 in factory settings, you won't get it better.


----------



## rwestley

A few people asked for firmware update instructions.

I suggest that you do this only if you have an early version of the firmware and are having issues that need to be fixed. One must also realize that if you mess up the firmware update your warranty could be void


Firmware available below:

https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B_xTFybwtlbvU1oxdHRNcWd3LTQ/edit?pli=1&docId=0B_xTFybwtlbvTHFqclRLU3pBNlk .

https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B_xTFybwtlbvU1oxdHRNcWd3LTQ/edit 


If one wants to do the update I suggest doing it using a standard to min B cable.


1. Write down all your settings before starting a.

2. I suggest that you create a new folder on your desktop called 1070 firmware in the new folder.

3. Download the download tool and unzip in new folder.

4. Download the 105 img file to the same folder.

5. .Install the download tool. It is called DLP composer.

5A Copy the Flash Device Parameters. txt file to the DLP composer program file (It is under programs x86 DLP Composer) Just copy and paste the file.

6. Open the DLP Composer tool and go to edit, preferences.

7. When the window opens go to communication and set it to USB

8. Close this window and click on flash loader on the opening screen. A window will open.

8. Change the mark to Complete Image Download Put check in Skip Boot loader area Change 59 32Kb

9. On the top of the flash loader hit the browse button and go to your folder 105 img file.

10. Insert the USB cable in the min plug on the projector and into your computer. (Wait for the drivers to load. This should take a minute with windows 7 or 8

11. Unplug the projector and push the power and auto buttons at the same time. Plug in the projector while holding the buttons. The LED on the projector will turn red if you are in download mode.

(If it turns orange do this again until you only get the red led) This is very important.

12 Hit the Reset Bus and Start Download. The upgrade process should take about 5 minutes. A timer will start telling you how long it will take.

13. Do not unplug anything during the process. When everything completes the LED on the projector will turn to standby orange.

14. Unplug the USB cable and turn the projector on

15 You will have to put all your settings back in and turn source select to auto

16. Instructions are also available in the service manual PDF you downloaded to your folder.

17. Only do this upgrade at your own risk and if you are familiar with doing firmware updates..

18. You do not need the service tool to do the firmware update the firmware and write down your settings.


----------



## brian6751




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Auric*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3600#post_23118428
> 
> 
> The factory pre set is pretty good, probably better than 95% of User will ever be able to adjust, the color and tint is for crappy signals only (hopefully nobody is using CVBS or Y/C)
> 
> 
> The brightness & contrast is availlable and also to difficult to use the right way for most of the user.
> 
> 
> So If you got some knowledge about setting up a projector you will not ask such Questions, if you got no knowledge keep the W1070 in factory settings, you won't get it better.



This is the first pj for me so maybe this is normal for them? None of the TV's I have had behaved this way and it allowed me to do some quick and easy calibrating with some test patterns.


Your right. It is nice out if the box, but I can see with the pattern that the color is off. Oh well. I guess I'll have to live with it till I get a meter.


As for the repeat question. My apologies. I did a quick search and skimmed some pages, but didnt find anything. Wanted to get to the bottom of it ASAP with the wife waiting on me to finish "messing" with it. You know how it is.....


----------



## themagic

rwestley,


Okay I created folder called "1070 firmware" and in there I put 105.img file and wseries service tool software.

I then download and install on pc the DLP Composer software and made the requirement changes.

Now to get started I will need a USB cable from pc to w1070 pjt.

That's it and now I can start my upgrade please advice if any of these steps are in correct.

Thanks

in advance


----------



## Rew452

rwestley THANKS!


Rew


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *themagic*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3600#post_23118568
> 
> 
> rwestley,
> 
> 
> Okay I created folder called "1070 firmware" and in there I put 105.img file and wseries service tool software.
> 
> I then download and install on pc the DLP Composer software and made the requirement changes.
> 
> Now to get started I will need a USB cable from pc to w1070 pjt.
> 
> That's it and now I can start my upgrade please advice if any of these steps are in correct.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> in advance



You seem ok. The cable is standard I had a few around the house. Be sure to go into download mode (Red light) on projector by unplugging proj. and holding down Power and auto when you re-plug the power in.

Wait a minute for the drivers to automatically install on Windows 8 or 7 and you are good to go.


----------



## dchabby

guys this has probably been asked before but as someone mentioned earlier, this thread is getting too long to try and find an answer.


I was trying to play a 3d mp4 file that is in side-by-side format and the projector would not recognize it as 3d and I couldnt pull up the 3d menu to try and change the settings.


This was being played on a ps3 so is there any specific settings that I need to change on either the ps3 or the pj ?


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3600#post_23118384
> 
> 
> While one can obtain an excellent calibration via the user menu CMS, ISFccc + RS-232 are great additions to such an entry level projector and allow for even more precise tuning plus ISF day and ISF night calibrations (look up ControlCal and see why the RS-232 is a nice feature along with the ISFccc/CMS).
> 
> 
> Now I have not calibrated the w1070 in this manner since I am on 1.04 and the settings will not save (no point wasting hours tweaking) but I have used this set-up on previous displays that I have calibrated and it's a very welcome addition.
> 
> 
> Plus the ISFccc can be locked, people with button happy family members will appreciate that little bonus (I suffer that affliction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) since all that standard CMS calibration work could be swept away with a few simple button presses (keep the remote away from the little ones).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please do some research and understand what you are dismissing before claiming it unnecessary. * Although I do agree that a 10-point would be a wonderful addition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason



No need to be insulting. You probably are misunderstanding what I mean.


I don't mean that there aren't any other controls that could be locked into the ISF mode that couldn't be useful. What I am saying is that the tools in the user menu are sufficient.


I've done a calibration on the W1070. The deltaE is below 1 across the range. Anything under 3 isn't discernible to the human eye. Now you can get a near perfect greyscale and still have your primaries and secondaries off. But there is a CMS. So assuming You use the CMS and get the target points nearly dead on, and your deltaE on the greyscale under 1, what more do you want? Maybe there is something in the ISF that will get it even better, but you won't be able to tell the difference, so what is the point? That is what I was saying.


If the ISF mode had the CMS locked in it and it wasn't in the user menu, then that would be something. If the ISF mode had a way to make finer adjustments to the gamma, then that too would be something. I don't see either of them as being the case.


It isn't that I'm ignorant as you imply. I understand that there are some things that would help dial the image in even more, and I do agree it's great that it's included in the PJ and you are right about the benefit of locking the settings from others, I am just saying that any improvement that you could acheive with the ISF mode, versus what you have in the user menu, would most likely not be visible, since the PJ tracks so linearly and accurately.


Just didn't want other members to go crazy upgrading their firmware just to be able to use the ISF menu like it's nirvana, thinking that what is in the user menu is rubbish.


----------



## sigma957




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schro5150*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3600#post_23117152
> 
> 
> I have the HDMI cables routed according to the manual. PS3 to receiver, cable box to receiver, HDMI out to projector, but no sound. Receiver manual has the optical output if source doesn't have ARC. Just trying to figure out why I'm not getting any sound. Wife wants to watch The Hobbit tonight, I'd really like to have more than the 10W coming out of the projector.
> 
> 
> I appreciate the input.



You do not need ARC with a projector. The purpose of ARC is to send audio back to the receiver from the TV tuner or streaming apps on a display device. The way you have it connected is correct: PS3 -> Receiver -> Projector. If you're not getting sound out of the receiver then something is not set correctly on the PS3 or receiver. Make sure you have the PS3 configured to send audio through HDMI and make sure the receiver is on the correct HDMI input.


----------



## latexii

Having weird problem with this projector.. its losing my user1 settings some times.. theyre totally resetted when i example switch hdmi-cable to different port / shut projector down etc. .. sometimes it keeps 'em sometimes it loses them ... Anyone had similar problems ?? running v 1.04 firmware


----------



## sigma957




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brian6751*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3600#post_23117755
> 
> 
> why are my COlor Tint and Temperature controls not available? they are grayed out.



The W1070 actually offers better adjustments than just the standard color and tint control. In the color management screen you can set the saturation and hue for each color individually. However, you will need a calibration disc with the right patterns to make any improvement over the default settings.


----------



## brian6751




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sigma957*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3600_100#post_23119322
> 
> 
> The W1070 actually offers better adjustments than just the standard color and tint control. In the color management screen you can set the saturation and hue for each color individually. However, you will need a calibration disc with the right patterns to make any improvement over the default settings.



thanks. so these CAN be adjusted with patterns, and a meter is not absolutely necessary? thats good to know. ill have to look deeper into my cal disc's to see if any of them have patterns for this.


----------



## cougartiger

After a month of worry free use, my W1070 has now developed an interesting problem: it no longer plays 1080p 3D.


Here's the situation and what I've tried:


Upon loading Monster, Inc., the projector started to switch to 3D but then the screen scrambled and froze while the audio continued normally. I also cannot access the projector menu.


I thought it might be the blu so I tried another Disney 3D Blu. Same result. Tried some other 3D discs. Same exact result every time: scrambled/frozen screen with normal audio.


I switch from the Sony player to the Orei. Same result.


OK. I decide to try some different HDMI cables I have. Nothing.


I try Monsters, Inc. on the Insignia connected to the HDTV. Switches to 3D and plays perfectly. This confirms it isn't a software problem.


I get out my ViewSonic 3D processor and get it all hooked up. Works perfectly. The projector can still display 3D.


I disconnect the ViewSonic and try some 3D videos I got from You Tube and keep on a USB drive. Insert drive, switch player to 1080i, switch projector to SBS. They all play fine. So, the projector can still display 3D on it's own.


I try another Blu. No go. Same scrambled/frozen screen.


My current thinking is that the projector will no longer play frame packing 3D. Not sure why that would be but it's the only conclusion I can come to.


I currently have the ViewSonic 3D processor hooked up and it's working fine. 720p 3D is better than no 3D! It must be said, the 720p 3D is excellent!


I'm not going to send the projector in for what I consider to be a minor issue. I can still get 3D, just not in 1080p. I'm just wondering if anyone has any ideas of what could be causing this problem.


----------



## coderguy

Try a factory reset in the service menu first?


There might be some stuck software bug in the PJ or something, maybe a reset will flush it. Upgrading the firmware might be another way to flush it, but then it'd mess up your warranty so I probably wouldn't do the latter if the PJ has an issue.


----------



## sigma957




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brian6751*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3630#post_23119339
> 
> 
> thanks. so these CAN be adjusted with patterns, and a meter is not absolutely necessary? thats good to know. ill have to look deeper into my cal disc's to see if any of them have patterns for this.



It's easier with a meter - but if you have red, green, and blue filters you should be able to use the "Flashing Primary Colors" and "Flashing Color Decoder" patterns from the Avs calibration disc to adjust the hue and saturation of the primary colors.


----------



## cougartiger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3630#post_23119432
> 
> 
> Try a factory reset in the service menu first?
> 
> 
> There might be some stuck software bug in the PJ or something, maybe a reset will flush it. Upgrading the firmware might be another way to flush it, but then it'd mess up your warranty so I probably wouldn't do the latter if the PJ has an issue.



Factory reset worked! Forgot to mention that I was watching some You Tube 3D videos on USB before this happened. Looks like the PJ got stuck on the USB settings.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Daniel Chaves

What color calibration hardware would you recommend for use with projectors that would be say under $300 or is it that under that price your just better off with the going with your eye disc calibration software?


----------



## Tyrone Burton

I use component cables with my old consoles such as the PS2. The Color control becomes available, but not tint as it's not needed. If everything in your chain is digital such as PS3 > HDMI > Projector, the control isnt needed at all. In other words, both Color and tinit is properly set already as the digital info is there. The more in depth adjustments within the projector still need to be set such as the separate R G and B channels.


Actually, I am so glad the controls are grayed out. I find that rare.


----------



## dchabby

So I read earlier that sbs 3d video has to be played at 1080i 60 hz on this pj.


Is there anyone with a ps3 that knows how to get the ps3 to play videos that way ?


I can't seem to get it out of 1080p mode without disabling 3d ?


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3630#post_23119292
> 
> 
> No need to be insulting. You probably are misunderstanding what I mean.
> 
> 
> I don't mean that there aren't any other controls that could be locked into the ISF mode that couldn't be useful. What I am saying is that the tools in the user menu are sufficient.
> 
> 
> I've done a calibration on the W1070. The deltaE is below 1 across the range. Anything under 3 isn't discernible to the human eye. Now you can get a near perfect greyscale and still have your primaries and secondaries off. But there is a CMS. So assuming You use the CMS and get the target points nearly dead on, and your deltaE on the greyscale under 1, what more do you want? Maybe there is something in the ISF that will get it even better, but you won't be able to tell the difference, so what is the point? That is what I was saying.
> 
> 
> If the ISF mode had the CMS locked in it and it wasn't in the user menu, then that would be something. If the ISF mode had a way to make finer adjustments to the gamma, then that too would be something. I don't see either of them as being the case.
> 
> 
> It isn't that I'm ignorant as you imply. I understand that there are some things that would help dial the image in even more, and I do agree it's great that it's included in the PJ and you are right about the benefit of locking the settings from others, I am just saying that any improvement that you could acheive with the ISF mode, versus what you have in the user menu, would most likely not be visible, since the PJ tracks so linearly and accurately.
> 
> 
> Just didn't want other members to go crazy upgrading their firmware just to be able to use the ISF menu like it's nirvana, thinking that what is in the user menu is rubbish.




I was not meaning to be insulting at all, sorry if you took it as such.










You said it was "unnecessary" and while that is certainly true for most it is not true for everyone.










I fully understand that this unit calibrates exceptionally well with the user menu CMS but then for those that are going to take it to that next level (which at this price range is only going to be a very small percentage) I think it's great to have the ISFccc in there.


The ISF mode should be lockable and only by entering in the code can those adjustments be changed, this is one of the main aspects of the ISFccc. The ISFccc obviously bypasses the user menu CMS when enabled. If it does not function in this manner (as it should) then that must mean we need firmware 1.05.










So again I am sorry if you felt insulted, that was not my intent at all, I was just saying to do some research before you dismiss it since you said yourself you did not even know what it was.


Jason


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3540#post_23113785
> 
> 
> I should post this after I see another 3D movie in which I am about to watch, believe that at first messed around the 3D button and got the FRAME Packing 3D mode, and then everything was OK from then on. Haven't had a fan noise yet, so far.or should say besides at startup



Thanks, Zapper. Everything works like a charm, now. A couple comments:


1. 3DTV glasses work great! I watched a little bit of Avatar (my "reference" 3D disc) and it looks super!

2. The "Invert" option looks better to me - - maybe it's my eyes, but everything "pops out" better.

3. Directv 3D still not working properly - - but I think that is due to the fact that it is setup for my Samsung LCD/LED TV. I get "split screen" effect - - not 3D when trying 3D programming from my Directv source. I suspect a receiver "reset" might take care of that - - or maybe it's something else?

4. Fan noise definitely louder in 3D mode. It sounds loud when I start up the projector in "2d" mode, but then quiets down after a minute or so. I live in Colorado - - so I do have the "High Altitude" setting "On." I'm not sure if this affects it or not - - the temperature in my man cave is always optimal - - 68 to 72.


Pretty amazing to have a $1K projector provide a great picture plus 3D too!


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3630#post_23119529
> 
> 
> What color calibration hardware would you recommend for use with projectors that would be say under $300 or is it that under that price your just better off with the going with your eye disc calibration software?



Try to find a used D3 with Chrompure (not sure Chromapure licenses transfer though). Just make sure the D3 was "offset calibrated" by Chromapure/Tom Huffman and that it is not older than 6 months, don't want to deal with drift. I use a C6 with Spectracal, cost $500 when I got it, not sure of current price.


I also do not know of current prices of D3+ Chrompure, but I think around $400 most likely, maybe $300 on sale.

Spectracal is ok, but I think I trust Chromapure more, hard to say. The only problem I have is with calibration on my 2.4 gain HP screen, it reads red incorrectly slightly on the gray-scale. I've been meaning to compare 3 calibrations - at the lens vs neutral white vs HP screen color to see how much its really OFF, just too lazy at the moment.


I wouldn't waste $200 to $250, when you can get such better meters for another $150 or so.


----------



## zapper

Last night tried the WOW disk to calibrate the W1070 after the calibration it seemed worse, so went back to my previous settings set by eyesight trial and error and as usual the blu ray movie was great it showed the individuals sharp as can be and sort of popping at you and since I am the one that sees the movie or display its my taste and any other person would not agree with my settings since all of us have different vision to a extent.


So the moral of the story if you like your viewing as is why bother trying to get it better, its your vision not some one else's. Once had my CRT TV calibrated by a professional calibrator that worked with JOE Kane and after the calibration it was not that much different then my settings or what picture looked like before, so when I had my first PJ some how got a hold of John Cannon if I recall his name correctly and he was the GURU on calibration CRT and was getting into PJ he was a writer for a video magazine anyways he gave it a shot and again same result he is calibrating according to the equipment and his eye sight.


Some calibrators are probably great but which one???? and how good can he or she get your display to the best as it can be? when they are using their eyes and following the equipment let say to get to 6500K, and so on.



MY Opinion based on 2 top calibrators in the Country at that time.


----------



## tyee

I made a 48fps 3D over under sample to try using avisynth filters and I can't get the projector to properly play it. Any tips? Set it to 1080/24p and it does play but 3D glasses (Sainsonic/TruDepth) both have something not quite right, and I also get audio dropouts every 4 seconds (only when I'm full screen) which causes de-sync with video. I'm using mpc-hc. Maybe this is just not possible. 720p with my projector does not enable 3D mode so 720p/60p won't work either.


I guess I was right - http://www.avsforum.com/t/1410743/what-projector-can-accept-48fps-via-hdmi 


I guess I was wrong - got it working finally. Installed latest stereoscopic player, selected viewing mode of Intel Stereo Driver, SP switched resolution to 720/60, playback started ok but only works in window mode. Shut down SP, started up mpc-hc, started sample, all 3D options are now available! Strange, never seen any 3D options at 720p before. SP must have enabled something. Played back fine in full screen with no audio or video problems. Nice, although 1080 would have been nicer but not at 48Hz with this unit.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cougartiger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3600_40#post_23119387
> 
> 
> After a month of worry free use, my W1070 has now developed an interesting problem: it no longer plays 1080p 3D.
> 
> 
> Here's the situation and what I've tried:
> 
> 
> Upon loading Monster, Inc., the projector started to switch to 3D but then the screen scrambled and froze while the audio continued normally. I also cannot access the projector menu.
> 
> 
> I thought it might be the blu so I tried another Disney 3D Blu. Same result. Tried some other 3D discs. Same exact result every time: scrambled/frozen screen with normal audio.
> 
> 
> I switch from the Sony player to the Orei. Same result.
> 
> 
> OK. I decide to try some different HDMI cables I have. Nothing.
> 
> 
> I try Monsters, Inc. on the Insignia connected to the HDTV. Switches to 3D and plays perfectly. This confirms it isn't a software problem.
> 
> 
> I get out my ViewSonic 3D processor and get it all hooked up. Works perfectly. The projector can still display 3D.
> 
> 
> I disconnect the ViewSonic and try some 3D videos I got from You Tube and keep on a USB drive. Insert drive, switch player to 1080i, switch projector to SBS. They all play fine. So, the projector can still display 3D on it's own.
> 
> 
> I try another Blu. No go. Same scrambled/frozen screen.
> 
> 
> My current thinking is that the projector will no longer play frame packing 3D. Not sure why that would be but it's the only conclusion I can come to.
> 
> 
> I currently have the ViewSonic 3D processor hooked up and it's working fine. 720p 3D is better than no 3D! It must be said, the 720p 3D is excellent!
> 
> 
> I'm not going to send the projector in for what I consider to be a minor issue. I can still get 3D, just not in 1080p. I'm just wondering if anyone has any ideas of what could be causing this problem.


Mines was doing the same thing, except my blu ray movies played in 1080p. It was my ripped movies on my HTPC that would not play at all. They played when I first got the projector, then I could do it anymore


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3630#post_23119529
> 
> 
> What color calibration hardware would you recommend for use with projectors that would be say under $300 or is it that under that price your just better off with the going with your eye disc calibration software?



If you want to do it right from the start grab an i1 Display Pro colorimeter + i1 Pro spectrophotometer + CalMan or Chromapure.


There is also the newer C3 with CalMan Tutorial from Spectracal for $150 (PLEASE NOTE: this is a contact meter only and does not work for front projection - I was not aware at the time, sorry







).

http://store.spectracal.com/consumer/c3.html 


If you want to dip your toes in the deep end and see if you like it grab an inexpensive Spyder 4 colorimeter and use the newer free HCFR. When you are ready to move on, with better gear or find it just is not of interest, you sell off the $100 Spyder for $50 and you've only invested a small amount to have first hand calibration experience and can make the right choice for yourself.

http://www.amazon.com/Datacolor-Spyder4Express-S4X100-Display-Calibration/dp/B006TF3746/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1364157395&sr=1-3&keywords=Spyder+4 


Best of luck,

Jason




- - - - - -


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3630#post_23120132
> 
> 
> If you want to do it right from the start grab an i1 Display Pro colorimeter + i1 Pro spectrophotometer + CalMan or Chromapure.
> 
> 
> There is also the newer C3 with CalMan Tutorial from Spectracal for $150.
> 
> http://store.spectracal.com/consumer/c3.html
> 
> 
> If you want to dip your toes in the deep end and see if you like it grab an inexpensive Spyder 4 colorimeter and use the newer free HCFR. When you are ready to move on, with better gear or find it just is not of interest, you sell off the $100 Spyder for $50 and you've only invested a small amount to have first hand calibration experience and can make the right choice for yourself.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Datacolor-Spyder4Express-S4X100-Display-Calibration/dp/B006TF3746/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1364157395&sr=1-3&keywords=Spyder+4
> 
> 
> Best of luck,
> 
> Jason



thanks this is exactly my intent, Im interested in learning more about calibration and so forth and want to get my toes as you put it wet and see how far into the deep end I want to go







I was looking at the i1 Display Pro and was thinking of getting that but I will also look at your other options you mentioned as well.


Thanks.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3630#post_23119941
> 
> 
> I was not meaning to be insulting at all, sorry if you took it as such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said it was "unnecessary" and while that is certainly true for most it is not true for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fully understand that this unit calibrates exceptionally well with the user menu CMS but then for those that are going to take it to that next level (which at this price range is only going to be a very small percentage) I think it's great to have the ISFccc in there.
> 
> 
> The ISF mode should be lockable and only by entering in the code can those adjustments be changed, this is one of the main aspects of the ISFccc. The ISFccc obviously bypasses the user menu CMS when enabled. If it does not function in this manner (as it should) then that must mean we need firmware 1.05.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So again I am sorry if you felt insulted, that was not my intent at all, I was just saying to do some research before you dismiss it since you said yourself you did not even know what it was.
> 
> 
> Jason



No, I said that I didn't know what Lamp WaveForm was, not that I had no idea what ISF is. Changing the setting, it seemed to function similarly to a color temp. May not be what it is, but it doesn't matter anyway because the settings won't stick.


Again, when I said unnecessary, I meant it to give people peace of mind that they weren't missing out on the holy grail, and to assure them that they could still get the PJ pretty much perfectly dialed in without the ISF mode.


I'm one of those people that likes to get every last bit out of a calibration, but I still understand that what ever incremental improvements I could make with the ISF mode on THIS particular projector, are not going to be visible, because it's already as good as the human eye perceives.


I'm with you. The fact that the mode is there is great, but the user menu controls are all that you would really need.


----------



## Adamd

Do any of you guys know the size of ND filter I will need to fit this projector? I have never used one before, do they click into place or have to be some how stuck on. I ordered a glass one but I know it will be way to big, haven't thought of away to get it to work yet I'm waiting for it to arrive still.

Thanks


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3630#post_23120165
> 
> 
> thanks this is exactly my intent, Im interested in learning more about calibration and so forth and want to get my toes as you put it wet and see how far into the deep end I want to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at the i1 Display Pro and was thinking of getting that but I will also look at your other options you mentioned as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



For sub-$500, I would stick to the meters Chromapure sells, because they will create a custom offset, instead of Spectracal which uses a shortcut technique to create their less ACCURATE offset (sorry Spectracal, just IMHO). Also, the Spectracal support folk were pretty aggravating when they tried to get me to do a bunch of tests well knowing the tests I was doing was to prove a bug they already knew existed but wouldn't want to admit. That said, the higher up Spectracal guys in the Forums will give you good support if you ask them a question and keep it to the point.


The Pro spectrophotometer is way overboard unless you want to calibrate for others or want to profile your i1 or D3 against it, but the offset Chromapure creates will probably be even more accurate than one you can do yourself. After 1-2 years, the spectrophotometer would come in handy as the meters will drift some.


----------



## dzenc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3630#post_23120132
> 
> 
> There is also the newer C3 with CalMan Tutorial from Spectracal for $150.
> 
> http://store.spectracal.com/consumer/c3.html



Hmmm... According to that link:



> Quote:
> *Does not support front projection displays
> 
> 
> Looking for a front projection solution? We suggest either the OEM i1 Display or the SpectraCal C6.


----------



## coderguy

Give Mike Garrett @ AV Science Sales a call (or an email).

They often have specials, sometimes at a lower price than Spectracal or Chromapure's site has the same product for,


Call Mike: 585-671-2968

Email: [email protected]


I would still do Chromapure instead if its the same price or less than Spectracal


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3630#post_23120443
> 
> 
> Give Mike Garrett @ AV Science Sales a call (or an email).
> 
> They often have specials, sometimes at a lower price than Spectracal or Chromapure's site has the same product for,
> 
> 
> Call Mike: 585-671-2968
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> 
> I would still do Chromapure instead if its the same price or less than Spectracal



Im going to do some more research and read up, I will be ordering the projector and when I get it, I will do a basic calibration with it and after 100hrs of use I will jump in and look at getting some hardware to calibrate but until then Im going to read read read


----------



## sigma957




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3630#post_23120165
> 
> 
> thanks this is exactly my intent, Im interested in learning more about calibration and so forth and want to get my toes as you put it wet and see how far into the deep end I want to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at the i1 Display Pro and was thinking of getting that but I will also look at your other options you mentioned as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I bought the i1 Display Pro / Calman 5 bundle from Spectracal and have been happy with the results. At the time it seemed to be the best "budget" level meter I could find. For projectors you need a meter that will work in "non-contact" mode. Many of the really cheap ones can't.


----------



## coderguy

*@Daniel*


It will be a lot of reading a bunch of annoying arguments in the calibration forum, I've read most of them, but there is a 90% or so consensus on this point:


1) Spectracal or Chromapure is fine, just MAKE sure that if you buy ONLY a colorimeter that you get one with a custom offset, and I like CP's offsets better.

2) You will not need the Spectrophotometer at first, you can always buy it later if you want to ensure absolute accuracy as your meter ages.

3) Some will disagree with # 2 and say spend the $1000+, but I will repeat YOU CAN ALWAYS buy it later or get a USED one.


If you want to save money, get the RETAIL version of the D3 / i1 and send it to a forum member who is capable enough to make an offset for FREE for you and will ship it back.

That is all I can think of to really save money,otherwise it's going to cost $300 to $500 even if you get a SALE deal from Mike @ AVS. If choosing the spectro vs. the colorimeter, well only buying an expensive spectrophotometer (even though more accurate) isn't that fun because it makes the calibration go much slower, and if you are just learning calibration you will get frustrated with the update speeds (though not sure HOW FAST the latest spectro is, it is faster but it costs like $1500+).


Mike knows quite a bit about the different meters, though he isn't going to give you the "argument sakes" side of it as they do in the calibration forums.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3630#post_23120484
> 
> 
> It will be a lot of reading a bunch of annoying arguments in the calibration forum, I've read most of them, but there is a 90% or so consensus on this point:
> 
> 
> 1) Spectracal or Chromapure is fine, just MAKE sure that if you buy ONLY a colorimeter that you get one with a custom offset, and I like CP's offsets better.
> 
> 2) You will not need the Spectrophotometer at first, you can always buy it later if you want to ensure absolute accuracy as your meter ages.
> 
> 3) Some will disagree with # 2 and say spend the $1000+, but I will repeat YOU CAN ALWAYS buy it later or get a USED one.
> 
> 
> If you want to save money, get the RETAIL version of the D3 / i1 and send it to a forum member who is capable enough to make an offset for FREE for you and will ship it back.
> 
> That is all I can think of to really save money,otherwise it's going to cost $300 to $500 even if you get a SALE deal from Mike @ AVS. If choosing the spectro vs. the colorimeter, well only buying an expensive spectrophotometer (even though more accurate) isn't that fun because it makes the calibration go much slower, and if you are just learning calibration you will get frustrated with the update speeds (though not sure HOW FAST the latest spectro is, it is faster but it costs like $1500+).
> 
> 
> Mike knows quite a bit about the different meters, though he isn't going to give you the "argument sakes" side of it as they do in the calibration forums.



thanks I will keep that in mind, and well I dont want to side track this thread any further so I will check out the calibration threads and go from there.


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3600#post_23118430
> 
> A few people asked for firmware update instructions.
> 
> I suggest that you do this only if you have an early version of the firmware and are having issues that need to be fixed. One must also realize that if you mess up the firmware update your warranty could be void
> 
> 
> Firmware available below:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B_xTFybwtlbvU1oxdHRNcWd3LTQ/edit?pli=1&docId=0B_xTFybwtlbvTHFqclRLU3pBNlk .
> 
> https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B_xTFybwtlbvU1oxdHRNcWd3LTQ/edit
> 
> 
> If one wants to do the update I suggest doing it using a standard to min B cable.
> 
> 
> 1. Write down all your settings before starting.
> 
> 2. I suggest that you create a new folder on your desktop called 1070 firmware in the new folder.
> 
> 3. Download the download tool and unzip in new folder.
> 
> 4. Download the 105 img file to the same folder.
> 
> 5. .Install the download tool. It is called DLP composer.
> 
> 6. Open the DLP Composer tool and go to edit, preferences.
> 
> 7. When the window opens go to communication and set it to USB
> 
> 8. Close this window and click on flash loader on the opening screen. A window will open.
> 
> 8. Change the mark to Complete Image Download Put check in Skip Boot loader area and change 59 32Kb
> 
> 9. On the top of the flash loader hit the browse button and go to your folder 105 img file.
> 
> 10. Insert the USB cable in the min plug on the projector and into your computer. (Wait for the drivers to load. This should take a minute with windows 7 or 8
> 
> 11. Unplug the projector and push the power and auto buttons at the same time. Plug in the projector while holding the buttons. The LED on the projector will turn red if you are in download mode.
> 
> (If it turns orange do this again until you only get the red led) This is very important.
> 
> 12 Hit the Reset Bus and Start Download. The upgrade process should take about 5 minutes. A timer will start telling you how long it will take.
> 
> 13. Do not unplug anything during the process. When everything completes the LED on the projector will turn to standby orange.
> 
> 14. Unplug the USB cable and turn the projector on
> 
> 15 You will have to put all your settings back in and turn source select to auto
> 
> 16. Instructions are also available in the service manual PDF you downloaded to your folder.
> 
> 17. Only do this upgrade at your own risk and if you are familiar with doing firmware updates..
> 
> 18. You do not need the service tool to do the firmware update the firmware and write down your settings.



One More Thing:

Be sure to copy the *FlashDeviceParameters.txt* file into the newly installed TI Composer directory.


Just spent some time discovering that.


Cheers

Rew


----------



## Nimoy

Strangely enough after the firmware upgrade some of my amended settings have remained. This may an anomaly, so I definitely recommend recording your settings in advance.


I also suspect that the colour balance has altered. The image doesn't have that slight green tint (in all colour modes) that I had attempted to tweak out with 1.02 (with my tweaked setting reset to default).


----------



## r.andom

Hi All,

I might have found a solution for the "No Signal" HDMI issue causing folks to need to unplug and re-plug their HDMI cable.


I was consistently getting the “No Signal” error, requiring me to unplug, then re-plug the HDMI cable into my projector to get video back. Often it would occur right after turning the projector on and other times just while changing channels/resolutions.


The HDMI cable I’m using is 50 feet long and had previously been used on my prior projector (Epson 6500UB) for 3+ years without issue. The source is a DVDO Edge with a variety of other devices hooked-up.


After dinking with it for several hours attempting to fix the problem through settings and the like (HDCP, resolution negotiation, upgrading firmware on the DVDO, etc.) I figured that it might be a ground loop or noise issue since it required physically breaking the connection between the projector and source to fix temporarily.


I grabbed a FilterLinc 1626-10 powerline filter, which I have to keep my HomePlug network reliable, threw it on the projector power and voila – no issues since. Normally these devices are used to prevent noisy devices from polluting your home wiring but in this case it seems the opposite has also worked.


I’ve changed inputs dozens of times including reverting all my video settings back to their prior state with no issue. The projector has been power cycled at least six times since with no problems, whereas previously it wouldn’t survive a single power cycle without unplugging and replugging the HDMI. I'm loving the projector other than the HDMI quirk; so bright compared to the old one. Can't believe the quality at the price point.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

I will keep that in mind, granted I plug practically everything I own into battery backups so Im sure I will have the same results with that


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nimoy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3660#post_23120616
> 
> 
> Strangely enough after the firmware upgrade some of my amended settings have remained. This may an anomaly, so I definitely recommend recording your settings in advance.
> 
> 
> I also suspect that the colour balance has altered. The image doesn't have that slight green tint (in all colour modes) that I had attempted to tweak out with 1.02 (with my tweaked setting reset to default).



No, I don't think so, I had the same experience the only settings which changed on mine was:


Brightness Contrast reset to 50

Sharpness reset to 15


Projector position also was changed to default of Front


Which are their defaults.


All of my other changes remained the same.


Upgraded firmware from 1.03 to 1.05


All seems well!


Rew


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3600#post_23118430
> 
> 
> 18. You do not need the service tool to do the firmware update the firmware and write down your settings.



Thanks for the guide but this sentence seems strange. Is it correct?? If so, I am sorry but I cannot follow the meaning as earlier you say use the service tool and in this sentence you say it is not needed. Clarification please.


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3660#post_23120812
> 
> 
> Thanks for the guide but this sentence seems strange. Is it correct?? If so, I am sorry but I cannot follow the meaning as earlier you say use the service tool and in this sentence you say it is not needed. Clarification please.



I did not use it and all worked just fine.


Rew


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3660#post_23120511
> 
> 
> One More Thing:
> 
> Be sure to copy the *FlashDeviceParameters.txt* file into the newly installed TI Composer directory.
> 
> 
> Just spent some time discovering that.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rew



Thanks I should have included this. I just added 5A to instructions.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nimoy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3660#post_23120616
> 
> 
> Strangely enough after the firmware upgrade some of my amended settings have remained. This may an anomaly, so I definitely recommend recording your settings in advance.
> 
> 
> I also suspect that the colour balance has altered. The image doesn't have that slight green tint (in all colour modes) that I had attempted to tweak out with 1.02 (with my tweaked setting reset to default).



I suspect that they may have tweaked the color balance in the newer firmware to make the pic. more accurate. Thanks for pointing this out. The changes may not show up in the numbers.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3660#post_23120812
> 
> 
> Thanks for the guide but this sentence seems strange. Is it correct?? If so, I am sorry but I cannot follow the meaning as earlier you say use the service tool and in this sentence you say it is not needed. Clarification please.



The Composer tool and service tool are two different tools. You must use the DLP composer tool but you do not need the Benq service tool if you write down the settings.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r.andom*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3660#post_23120716
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I might have found a solution for the "No Signal" HDMI issue causing folks to need to unplug and re-plug their HDMI cable.
> 
> 
> I was consistently getting the “No Signal” error, requiring me to unplug, then re-plug the HDMI cable into my projector to get video back. Often it would occur right after turning the projector on and other times just while changing channels/resolutions.
> 
> 
> The HDMI cable I’m using is 50 feet long and had previously been used on my prior projector (Epson 6500UB) for 3+ years without issue. The source is a DVDO Edge with a variety of other devices hooked-up.
> 
> 
> After dinking with it for several hours attempting to fix the problem through settings and the like (HDCP, resolution negotiation, upgrading firmware on the DVDO, etc.) I figured that it might be a ground loop or noise issue since it required physically breaking the connection between the projector and source to fix temporarily.
> 
> 
> I grabbed a FilterLinc 1626-10 powerline filter, which I have to keep my HomePlug network reliable, threw it on the projector power and voila – no issues since. Normally these devices are used to prevent noisy devices from polluting your home wiring but in this case it seems the opposite has also worked.
> 
> 
> I’ve changed inputs dozens of times including reverting all my video settings back to their prior state with no issue. The projector has been power cycled at least six times since with no problems, whereas previously it wouldn’t survive a single power cycle without unplugging and replugging the HDMI. I'm loving the projector other than the HDMI quirk; so bright compared to the old one. Can't believe the quality at the price point.



This is worth a try since I am having this issue with 3D especially even with new high speed cables.


----------



## r.andom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3660#post_23121123
> 
> 
> This is worth a try since I am having this issue with 3D especially even with new high speed cables.



My projector has been in use most of the day since installing the power filter early this morning and had zero issues, whereas before every 20-30 minutes I had to unplug/replug the HDMI cable.


Depending on your power strips, etc. you might also be able to use a UPS or good surge supressor that does filtering to achieve the same result. Just thinking of ways you might be able to test without buying hardware. I was pretty surprised that a basic noise filter (the one I used suppresses noise at 120hz) did the job, I was thinking I might need to hunt down a true line conditioner/isolation transformer or end up lifting ground on one of the devices as a test.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzenc*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3630#post_23120399
> 
> 
> Hmmm... According to that link:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> *Does not support front projection displays
> 
> 
> Looking for a front projection solution? We suggest either the OEM i1 Display or the SpectraCal C6.





Ah, I did not see that it is a contact meter only and was not aware as I have no personal experience with that meter. It sounded like a great way (value) to get your feet wet. Sorry.










Jason


----------



## cliffly

Okay I'm new to this, could someone help me.


Benq W1070 to a 92" fixed grey screen & Oppo103 & Pioneer sc-lx75 receiver.


HDMI out on the receiver to the in of the projector.


Everything fine but all is still as per the settings out of the box.


I can't help thinking that I could improve everything by adjusting settings.


Question is two fold. .. which do I adjust, oppo, pj, receiver or all together?


2nd question, can anyone point me to a site or sites or program where they have recommended settings?


Loving my new hobby and eager to learn.


Many thanks. ..


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cliffly*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3660#post_23121933
> 
> 
> Okay I'm new to this, could someone help me.
> 
> 
> Benq W1070 to a 92" fixed grey screen & Oppo103 & Pioneer sc-lx75 receiver.
> 
> 
> HDMI out on the receiver to the in of the projector.
> 
> 
> Everything fine but all is still as per the settings out of the box.
> 
> 
> I can't help thinking that I could improve everything by adjusting settings.
> 
> 
> Question is two fold. .. which do I adjust, oppo, pj, receiver or all together?
> 
> 
> 2nd question, can anyone point me to a site or sites or program where they have recommended settings?
> 
> 
> Loving my new hobby and eager to learn.
> 
> 
> Many thanks. ..



A fixed grey screen could be an issue depending on the room. If you have a totally dark room a grey screen could case hotspotting.. I would leave the Oppo alone. It is usually best to adj via the projector.

For someone new I would recommend the Disney Wow disk sold by Amazon and other sources.

http://www.amazon.com/Disney-WOW-World-Wonder-n/dp/B0045ASBUC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1364210397&sr=8-3&keywords=disney+wow+disk


----------



## cliffly

Many thanks for your quick reply.

What is hot spotting?


The picture looks fine to me just that I bet I can get it better. I have ordered the wow disc actually.


I wonder if I should connect the pj direct to the oppo as right now the oppo goes into the receiver and the pj goes into the out of the receiver. I'm using high end cables everywhere aq cinnamon, chocolate.


One weird thing is at the bottom of my screen the picture seems to slant a little right to left but at the top is fine?


Appreciate anyone's continuing help


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cliffly*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3660#post_23122340
> 
> 
> Many thanks for your quick reply.
> 
> What is hot spotting?
> 
> 
> The picture looks fine to me just that I bet I can get it better. I have ordered the wow disc actually.
> 
> 
> I wonder if I should connect the pj direct to the oppo as right now the oppo goes into the receiver and the pj goes into the out of the receiver. I'm using high end cables everywhere aq cinnamon, chocolate.
> 
> 
> One weird thing is at the bottom of my screen the picture seems to slant a little right to left but at the top is fine?
> 
> 
> Appreciate anyone's continuing help



If the projector isn't positioned close to perfect, you will get some distortion in the shape of the image.


In other words, if the PJ is tilted a little too much up or down, or swiveled too much left or right, you won't get a that perfect rectangle you want.


----------



## tza88

I am ordering this projector today. Is there a proper or easy way to mount this to assure you get a perfect rectangle? Or is it fairly obvious when you are shooting the grid on the wall? I have never owned a pj so this is all new to me.


----------



## Ricoflashback

RE: Fan Noise - - 3D


Anybody notice the fan engaged higher with 3D mode? Any workarounds or way to minimize fan noise?


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tza88*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3660#post_23122426
> 
> 
> I am ordering this projector today. Is there a proper or easy way to mount this to assure you get a perfect rectangle? Or is it fairly obvious when you are shooting the grid on the wall? I have never owned a pj so this is all new to me.



Line up the center of the lens with the center of the screen. Mount it at that point.


Get a mount that offers a wide array of tilt options in multiple directions to compensate for ceiling that isn't perfectly level or some other anomaly. Also make sure that it swivels.


These are two great mounts:

http://www.amazon.com/Peerless-PRGUNV-Precision-Universal-Projector/dp/B000TXNS6G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1364222172&sr=8-1&keywords=peerless+ceiling+mount 

http://www.amazon.com/Mustang-Profile-Projector-Mount-MV-PROJSP-FLAT-B/dp/B000F5NFTS/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1364222212&sr=1-1&keywords=mustang+ceiling+mount 


I personally recommend the Peerless, just because I like their adjustment system and the way that the projector detaches better. Think it is a little more beginner friendly.


The Mustang is great too though and costs less. If you are off in your centering of the lens, it has a neat ability to slide horizontally in either direction to compensate. It does not come with screws to attach it to the ceiling though if I'm not mistaken, and many reviews say that the instructions were no help, so that is something else to consider.


Either is a good choice though.


----------



## Ted99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tza88*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3660#post_23122426
> 
> 
> I am ordering this projector today. Is there a proper or easy way to mount this to assure you get a perfect rectangle? Or is it fairly obvious when you are shooting the grid on the wall? I have never owned a pj so this is all new to me.



I found that the projected grid image would be trapezoidal if the PJ was not perfectly perpendicular to the screen. In fact, making the length of the sides the same length is the easiest way to adjust the PJ in the horizontal plane and making the top and bottom sides the same length is the best way to adjust for tilt in the vertical plane.


----------



## joekazama




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brian6751*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3600#post_23118049
> 
> 
> i think the 1070 is the better projector picture quality wise, but it does not have FI so if that is a must have then its an easy answer.



Thanks Brian for the reply! But as far as gaming is concerned which would you go with? Lag time is a big concern for me as well. And if anyone is familiar with both pjs, which one has better 3D (no crosstalk) ...AND... (I know it's a lot) ... Does the CFI in the hd33 make the 3d look better.


I just wish there was someplace I could view both of them without buying them to send one back... Although it looks like that's the direction I'm headed.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3660#post_23122541
> 
> 
> RE: Fan Noise - - 3D
> 
> 
> Anybody notice the fan engaged higher with 3D mode? Any workarounds or way to minimize fan noise?



The fan noise is increased because the lamp is in high mode for 3d. You need more airflow.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3660#post_23122771
> 
> 
> The fan noise is increased because the lamp is in high mode for 3d. You need more airflow.



Got it - - so really no options outside of cranking up the AVR soundtrack?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3660#post_23122800
> 
> 
> Got it - - so really no options outside of cranking up the AVR soundtrack?



The only other alternative would be some kind of sound reducing box. With most 3d tracks and normal volume levels you should not really have a problem.


----------



## ERuiz

Regarding lag times and gaming on this pj, I must say it's awesome! I can see or feel absolutely NO LAG when gaming. I play MLB The Show 13 on the PS3 and Battlefield Bad Company 2 on the 360 and lag is non existent.


Come to Arica Harbor on BC2 and have some fun with me and my good buddy, Carl Gustavo, if you know what I mean. LOL


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3660#post_23122548
> 
> 
> The Mustang is great too though and costs less. If you are off in your centering of the lens, it has a neat ability to slide horizontally in either direction to compensate. It does not come with screws to attach it to the ceiling though if I'm not mistaken, and many reviews say that the instructions were no help, so that is something else to consider.



Yeah I read the instructions for my Mustang mount and for an "american company" sure reads like a bad Chinese translation lol


and yes it does not support screws to install into joist/concrete whatever the situation so you need to buy the appropriate screws for that.


Question which for those who have the mustang mount which Letter (of the various screws supplied) did you use to install to the BenQ?


----------



## Keith AP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3660#post_23123064
> 
> 
> Yeah I read the instructions for my Mustang mount and for an "american company" sure reads like a bad Chinese translation lol
> 
> 
> and yes it does not support screws to install into joist/concrete whatever the situation so you need to buy the appropriate screws for that.
> 
> 
> Question which for those who have the mustang mount which Letter (of the various screws supplied) did you use to install to the BenQ?



Pulled my box back out and it appears bag "E" was what I used.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith AP*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3660#post_23123122
> 
> 
> Pulled my box back out and it appears bag "E" was what I used.



Thanks


Well I sold a few things and Im finally placed an order for the BenQ w1070, I will let everyone know which firmware I get, I know I will get at least 1.04.


Super excited will be my first projector, I already have everything else ready to go, (1) BenQ D3, (4) 3dTV Corp, 92" Visual Apex Screen and the Mustang Mount. ^_^


----------



## DaGamePimp

The input lag on the w1070 is claimed to average 20ms but I don't think it has been confirmed by more than one person and not sure if that was done using a crt display (?).


The lag is minimal however so gamers out there should have little to worry about (coming from someone that games daily and has a 1ms gtg monitor in the same room as the w1070).


If I get the desire to confirm the lag measure with my crt monitor I'll be sure to post the results.



Regarding fan noise...


While the actual noise from the unit cannot be reduced remember that the sound bounces around the room and there are usually things that can be done to tame those reflections.


Jason




----


----------



## Tyrone Burton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3600_100#post_23123505
> 
> 
> The input lag on the w1070 is claimed to average 20ms but I don't think it has been confirmed by more than one person and not sure if that was done using a crt display (?).
> 
> 
> The lag is minimal however so gamers out there should have little to worry about (coming from someone that games daily and has a 2ms gtg monitor in the same room as the w1070).
> 
> 
> If I get the desire to confirm the lag measure with my crt monitor I'll be sure to post the results.
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding fan noise...
> 
> 
> While the actual noise from the unit cannot be reduced remember that the sound bounces around the room and there are usually things that can be done to tame those reflections.
> 
> 
> Jason


That would be awesome, thanks. It feels pretty good to me with both HD games and SD onesnusing component. But then I havnt actually ever played video games on a very low input lag Monitor.


----------



## tza88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3660#post_23122548
> 
> 
> Line up the center of the lens with the center of the screen. Mount it at that point.
> 
> 
> Get a mount that offers a wide array of tilt options in multiple directions to compensate for ceiling that isn't perfectly level or some other anomaly. Also make sure that it swivels.
> 
> 
> These are two great mounts:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Peerless-PRGUNV-Precision-Universal-Projector/dp/B000TXNS6G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1364222172&sr=8-1&keywords=peerless+ceiling+mount
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mustang-Profile-Projector-Mount-MV-PROJSP-FLAT-B/dp/B000F5NFTS/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1364222212&sr=1-1&keywords=mustang+ceiling+mount
> 
> 
> I personally recommend the Peerless, just because I like their adjustment system and the way that the projector detaches better. Think it is a little more beginner friendly.
> 
> 
> The Mustang is great too though and costs less. If you are off in your centering of the lens, it has a neat ability to slide horizontally in either direction to compensate. It does not come with screws to attach it to the ceiling though if I'm not mistaken, and many reviews say that the instructions were no help, so that is something else to consider.
> 
> 
> Either is a good choice though.



Thanks for the Info Stuntman_Mike. I actually have the Peerless mount. Got it as a gift for xmas. The build quality of this mount is pretty impressive.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

I agree with Jason.


The lag on this PJ is a non issue.


I am a hardcore gamer and have played many PS3 and PC games on the PJ, including twitch shooters like Black Ops 2, and there was no perceivable lag what so ever.


Don't have a CRT monitor to test it on, but it feels no different than playing on my plasma, which also has minimal lag.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tza88*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3690#post_23123952
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Info Stuntman_Mike. I actually have the Peerless mount. Got it as a gift for xmas. The build quality of this mount is pretty impressive.



It is a great mount and it holds more weight than the Mustang. Not a big deal with a projector this light, but if you ever want another projector, it could come into play.


I'd be lying if I said I didn't wish it had the slide adjustment of the Mustang though. That is very useful and the only option that the Peerless mount is missing that would make it perfect.


----------



## meditator1

Congrats Daniel. I know you have been patiently waiting as you gather your set up together. You will not believe how wonderful this projector is. For me, it was only my second pj, stepping up from an Epson 710HD, and I am still in awe of how beautiful the image is right out of the box. Can't wait to hear your impressions when yours arrives.


I hope I am not tempting the projector gods, but I have had zero issues with the 1070. Satellite TV and blu-ray discs look stellar. 3dnet looks really cool( I knew nothing about 3d before buying the Benq and have a 3d capable player arriving tomorrow to test that capacity with an actual movie.)The unit is table-mounted, projecting onto a 120" blackout cloth "screen." As of tonight I have 105 hours on the bulb, so I am keeping my fingers crossed about issues a couple of people have noticed around 200 hours (fan?) Additionally, while the lens shift is nominal, having that little bit of wiggle room allowed for a perfect alignment with my screen. All of my settings are default with the exception of a few minors tweaks suggested here regarding clarity control, brilliant color, lamp power, etc, changing them back and forth/on and off.

Carl


----------



## sooly1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3660#post_23123130
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Well I sold a few things and Im finally placed an order for the BenQ w1070, I will let everyone know which firmware I get, I know I will get at least 1.04.
> 
> 
> Super excited will be my first projector, I already have everything else ready to go, (1) BenQ D3, (4) 3dTV Corp, 92" Visual Apex Screen and the Mustang Mount. ^_^


sweet! Glad to see you took the plunge! Hundreds of hours on my 1070 now. No issues. It has solidified itself as our family tv. My 12 year old son had 2 friends over for a movie night....the look on their faces was priceless when i pulled the 100 inch screen down. Then i hooked up the xbox for a little black ops and they were in heaven. Btw prometheus 3d looks stunning. Hobbit 3d as well!


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Thanks guys, it should be here Weds so when I get home I will be sure to mount it and get it all setup to enjoy that night, the first movie I plan to run is The Fifth Element, love love love that move, and then my first 3d Movie, Im thinking Avengers


----------



## TropMonk

I have now watched the Avengers 3D and Avatar in 3D with both the True Depth 3D, Okeba Ultralight and SainSonic(TM) SSZ-200DLB glasses. I switched between all three. On the 113" Black Diamond 1.4 screen the 3D is quite amazing. I found the True Depth glasses the best, witht he SainSonic really really close behind in quality. All three glasses produced a good 3D picture with this w1070 and screen.


I can't hardly hear the projector if at all mounted on my low 8ft ceiling, and I'm amazed at the quality this sub $1000 projector puts out. For the price I love this projector!


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TropMonk*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3690#post_23125729
> 
> 
> I have now watched the Avengers 3D and Avatar in 3D with both the True Depth 3D, Okeba Ultralight and SainSonic(TM) SSZ-200DLB glasses. I switched between all three. On the 113" Black Diamond 1.4 screen the 3D is quite amazing. I found the True Depth glasses the best, witht he SainSonic really really close behind in quality. All three glasses produced a good 3D picture with this w1070 and screen.
> 
> 
> I can't hardly hear the projector if at all mounted on my low 8ft ceiling, and I'm amazed at the quality this sub $1000 projector puts out. For the price I love this projector!



I agree with you view on the two glasses you tried. The True Depth (Same as the 3DActive which sell at a lower price) are better than the SainSonic. The big difference is the blocking of the red flash.

I also like the 3DTV (same as Monoprice) glasses and the much higher priced Benq. If you really want to see the difference do an A-B test of each.


These are my results.

Best Benq, True Depth. 3D Active (New Version from Demensional Optics) 3DTV Pro 2 from Amazon. and Monoprice same with different name.


The SainSonic and Okba work but do not totally block the red flash.


Best buys.

Non rechargeable 3DActive True Depth (3d Active $99 for two pairs including cases and power chargers)

3D Tv on Amazon non-rechargeable $58 for two pairs.


The SainSonic and Okba sell for the same price as the 3D Tv but do not block the red flash as well.


----------



## DaGamePimp

Well my Chinese 144hz (same as Sainsonics) glasses finally showed up today (after 12 days) and they work well. No sync issues (can look away for about 5 seconds before they lose sync) and they block red until a full field black scene where they block about 90% of it (so there is just a very slight amount of red present but only on mostly black scenes). I paid $55 for 2 pair and they say that due to their shipping mess they are going to send me another pair at no charge (we'll see if those ever show up). I did manage to get them to change their ad to something more honest regarding delivery time. They block most everything from the sides and the lenses are large enough to where my eyes cannot see around them unless I look up as far as I can. They are comfortable and able to contain normal glasses behind them with no issues.


These will do for a bit, will work fine for guests, and if I end up watching more 3D (not a huge 3D fan but it's fun once in while) I'll be ordering the 3rd gen BenQ's which seem to be the best over-all from most of the opinions that I have read.


Jason


----------



## ERuiz

Last night the family and myself watched The Avengers 3D and I must say: What an experience! I am totally blown away with this PJ and at this price point, it's just amazing on how well it performs. I was using the True Depths while everyone else were using the Sainsonics.


The movie played flawlessly for everyone, so these glasses are all highly recommended.


I was never a fan of 3D but when you have a 132" screen at home with this excellent quality, it's hard not to fall in love with it.


Now, all we want to do is watch 3D only movies. Hahaha Loving it!


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaGamePimp

Is anyone using the screen trigger on the w1070..?


This is usually a mono jack but the service menu states it is stereo (3 conductor) versus the standard 2 conductor that most screens use.


I have an electric screen showing up today and will be building my own wiring so just curious as to what people are using with their electric screen/w1070 combo.


Thank You,

Jason


----------



## marjen

Finally pulled the trigger on this thing. One question I have. I have a 25-30 ft HDMI cable from my current projector location to the equipment. Do I need a different cable to do 3d? The HDMI cable is probably 5-6 years old, not sure if its the right speed. I got it from monoprice. Thanks.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marjen*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3690#post_23126512
> 
> 
> Finally pulled the trigger on this thing. One question I have. I have a 25-30 ft HDMI cable from my current projector location to the equipment. Do I need a different cable to do 3d? The HDMI cable is probably 5-6 years old, not sure if its the right speed. I got it from monoprice. Thanks.



You may... Hard to answer without knowing what cable you have.


----------



## marjen

a pretty bulky monoprice HDMI cable


----------



## rwestley

The cable you have will probably work but the bulk could be an issue putting stress on the HDMI ports. I would suggest a port saver and or the new Redmere cables from Monoprice.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marjen*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3690#post_23126589
> 
> 
> a pretty bulky monoprice HDMI cable



That doesn't help lol.


I'd say to be on the safe side, get a new high speed cable, preferably with redmere. If you have an old hi speed HDMI cable, it will probably still work, but I have no idea what version of HDMI cable you have, so can't be absolutely certain.


----------



## JackB

What is a port saver?


----------



## thehabs24

?I did a search but couldn't find an answer. I'm current just getting ready for drywall to start in my home theatre build and I'm planning on getting my W1070 after drywall stage is done. I put a backer for the projector mount at 10.5 feet back from the screen wall. This is based off the benq manual for a 110" screen. Is that what others have done? Would you recommend adding extra backer on the ceiling for the mount in case 10.5 is too close or should I be ok. Sorry for all the newb questions.


----------



## jandk4014

WOW. It's as if our lives are paralleling right now. I'm in the middle of a remodel and I'm installing my canned lights this weekend. The project has been purchased and with the ambient light in the room I'm setup for a 110" screen sitting 10'5" off the screen. I'll let you know how things look in about 2 weeks when the project is complete. Have you bought your screen yet? I found this great deal and picked it up.

http://www.projectorscreenstore.com/Projector-Screens/Elite-Screens-ELITE-54X96-SABLE-FRAME-SERIES-PROJECTOR-SCREEN-ER110WH1-CINE-WHITE-FABRIC-HDTV-FORMAT-PROJ-SCREEN-51121.html 


I was going to go with a Monoprice screen but they wanted about $170 for shipping. That was almost half the purchase price of the screen.


ProjectScreenStore has free shipping and for my location, no tax. Couldn't pass that price by.


----------



## thehabs24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jandk4014*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3690#post_23126915
> 
> 
> WOW. It's as if our lives are paralleling right now. I'm in the middle of a remodel and I'm installing my canned lights this weekend. The project has been purchased and with the ambient light in the room I'm setup for a 110" screen sitting 10'5" off the screen. I'll let you know how things look in about 2 weeks when the project is complete. Have you bought your screen yet? I found this great deal and picked it up.
> 
> http://www.projectorscreenstore.com/Projector-Screens/Elite-Screens-ELITE-54X96-SABLE-FRAME-SERIES-PROJECTOR-SCREEN-ER110WH1-CINE-WHITE-FABRIC-HDTV-FORMAT-PROJ-SCREEN-51121.html
> 
> 
> I was going to go with a Monoprice screen but they wanted about $170 for shipping. That was almost half the purchase price of the screen.
> 
> 
> ProjectScreenStore has free shipping and for my location, no tax. Couldn't pass that price by.



Haha, I'm actually planning on painting my wall myself to see if I can save a few dollars on the screen cost. If that doesn't work out I might order a screen. Living in canada, shipping is so costly.


I'm glad your doing the 10'5" setup as well. I hope thats right.


----------



## brian6751

10.5' is not too close.


----------



## blee0120

I'm sitting 9ft away from a 120in screen.


----------



## ondaedg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackB*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3690#post_23126771
> 
> 
> What is a port saver?



It's a short HDMI cable that basically acts as an extension cord. It "saves" the hdmi ports by removing the stress that heavier cables will put on hdmi ports and moving it to the extension cable. It's also useful if you are changing the plugging/unplugging the hdmi cable frequently. The hdmi port on the device (tv/receiver/input device) won't get loose. Here is a good example:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10419&cs_id=1041913&p_id=2891&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Since people have been asking I went a head and bought a 67mm to 72mm adapter and a 72mm ND2 filter, once I have the projector setup, I will try it with and without the filter and give my impressions and, I will also use my DSLR to take some photos.


I also plan to make a 90degree vent cover that will go over the front vent to block the light bleed from it and divert any heat exiting that vent up and away.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

If the cable is rubber on an HDMI Cable, you can just barely read High Speed in the White writing.


----------



## aaroen

I have had the Benq W1070 since last Friday. Had the same issue using a monoprice heavy HDMI cable with a ceiling mount. Could not get any signal on either HDMI input to the projector. Finally

figured out that the cable was way too heavy pulling down on the HDMI port and not making contact. Went to Tiger Direct and bought a 9 ft. high speed HDMI on sale for $7.99 much lighter and smaller

cable. Problem solved. The 2D pictures are fabulous on this DLP. However, my 3D experience so far has been disappointing. I have an LG 55 inch 3D LCD TV in my living room. It uses the passive 3D

glasses rather than the active 3D glasses. The 3D is beautiful on the LG with the passive glasses just too small a picture for me (I was going more for the IMAX effect). So far I have watched about 8

3D blu-ray movies on the BenQ and they all look so washed out and the colors are not right. The first movie I watched was the IMAX "Under the Sea" and when the cuttle fish first appeared they looked

orange rather than red like on the LG. Then I found out that the BenQ uses DLP link only for the active glasses and rather than using white light flashes for the sync, for some reason they decided to use

red flashes. When you take off the glasses with a 3D movie, all the dark areas have a red tinge or hue on the screen. So to compensate for this, all the 3D DLP link glasses I have seen so far block this

red. It looks like this also hurts the red colors in the scene. Why in the world would BenQ pick red flashes for their DLP link sync. Makes no sense to me. I have not used any of the other 3D DLP link

glasses like True Depth, Monoprice or Benq D3s I am using glasses from 3Dglassesunlimited.com. They have never lost syn and they block the red tinge but the picture is so washed out and the

colors don't look right. Very frustrated at this point.


----------



## aaroen

Here is the tiger direct HDMI cable I used:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2687973&Sku=U12-42126


----------



## aaroen

Here are the 3D DLP link glasses I am using:

http://3dglassesunlimited.com/shop/dlp-3d-glasses-by-quantum-3d/


----------



## TropMonk

Before purchasing ANYTHING just try it out... if it doesn't work get a new cable and pull it through to replace the current one (AFTER TESTING THE NEW CABLE FIRST!).


I can confirm this 25ft THIN HDMI cable from newegg for $9.99 Works Flawlessly from directly on my LG 3D bluray player AND from my Yamaha receiver. I purchased TWO during a special for $9









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882422010


----------



## JustAnEE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaroen*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3690#post_23127514
> 
> 
> Finally
> 
> figured out that the cable was way too heavy pulling down on the HDMI port and not making contact.



Cables can't be "too heavy" to be used with the connector. They can be installed improperly. There should always be strain relief at connections (if needed).

If you put tension on the "lighter" cable that is pulling on the connector you will get the same effect as the cable you say is "too heavy".


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JustAnEE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3720#post_23127599
> 
> 
> Cables can't be "too heavy" to be used with the connector. They can be installed improperly. There should always be strain relief at connections (if needed).
> 
> If you put tension on the "lighter" cable that is pulling on the connector you will get the same effect as the cable you say is "too heavy".



yup a couple zip ties securing the hdmi cable to the projector mount and then a little bit of slack at the HDMI port will offset the weight of the cable making it just as light as the thinner cable, of course if you were just free hanging the cable and letting it just connect at the port and hang down to the ground well thats just bad no matter how you look at it.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackB*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3690#post_23126771
> 
> 
> What is a port saver?



It is a thinner female to male adapter to reduce stress on the HDMI ports. Monoprice sells them.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaroen*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3690#post_23127556
> 
> 
> Here are the 3D DLP link glasses I am using:
> 
> http://3dglassesunlimited.com/shop/dlp-3d-glasses-by-quantum-3d/



I checked the site and am wondering if the glasses support 144kz.


----------



## gatd

OK here is the reply I got from BenQ re bulb timer


Dear Mr ..........


Thank you for contacting BenQ;


Firstly, we want to apologize for the long delay of our reply. You question needed an investigation and the support of our engineers in Taiwan.


The projector you own have three different settings for the lamp: Normal, ECO and Smart ECO.


The setting that have the exact correspondence between the effective used lamp time and the lamp hours counter is the Smart ECO (the most energy efficient setting), while, when used in normal mode, the correspondence between the lamp hour and the counter is 1 : 1,71 (1 hour lamp used is 1,71 lamp hours on the timer) and in ECO is 1: 1,2 (1 hour lamp used is 1,2 lamp hours on the timer).


We hope this will answer your question, but we remain available if you need any further information.


Kind Regards,


Ugo Turcio


BenQ Europe


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaroen*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3690#post_23127556
> 
> 
> Here are the 3D DLP link glasses I am using:
> 
> http://3dglassesunlimited.com/shop/dlp-3d-glasses-by-quantum-3d/



They have these on Amazon as well for the same price:

http://www.amazon.com/Universal-3D-Glasses-DLP-Link-Quantum/dp/B00BFEJXW6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1364331997&sr=8-1&keywords=g3+3d+glasses 


Have you tried them with Blu-ray 24p content? Don't see anywhere that these are 144hz.


How do they block the Red Flash? Not sure if you have anything to compare them to lol.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3720#post_23128244
> 
> 
> They have these on Amazon as well for the same price:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Universal-3D-Glasses-DLP-Link-Quantum/dp/B00BFEJXW6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1364331997&sr=8-1&keywords=g3+3d+glasses
> 
> 
> Have you tried them with Blu-ray 24p content? Don't see anywhere that these are 144hz.
> 
> 
> How do they block the Red Flash? Not sure if you have anything to compare them to lol.



I would suggest the 3DActive or the 3DTV DLP glasses. I have compared both to the Benq's and they block the red flash very well.


The 3DActive are new and must be ordered from dimensional optics. Amazon still has old stock.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3720#post_23127919
> 
> 
> OK here is the reply I got from BenQ re bulb timer
> 
> 
> Dear Mr ..........
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting BenQ;
> 
> 
> Firstly, we want to apologize for the long delay of our reply. You question needed an investigation and the support of our engineers in Taiwan.
> 
> 
> The projector you own have three different settings for the lamp: Normal, ECO and Smart ECO.
> 
> 
> The setting that have the exact correspondence between the effective used lamp time and the lamp hours counter is the Smart ECO (the most energy efficient setting), while, when used in normal mode, the correspondence between the lamp hour and the counter is 1 : 1,71 (1 hour lamp used is 1,71 lamp hours on the timer) and in ECO is 1: 1,2 (1 hour lamp used is 1,2 lamp hours on the timer).
> 
> 
> We hope this will answer your question, but we remain available if you need any further information.
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> 
> Ugo Turcio
> 
> 
> BenQ Europe



At least you were able to get a response, they have not responded to me.


However that response does not make sense either since all of the time on the lamp counter should be 'real time' regardless of what mode is used, otherwise we do not have an accurate measure.


This pretty much confirms for me that they are playing marketing games here due to their smart-eco claims (which are also likely false).


Jason


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Quick query.


I've seen a few people say they prefer glasses with removable CR2032 batteries to glasses that have rechargeable ones. I'm just curious why? According to specs, glasses with a removable CR2032 battery will last for 70hrs of use. Many rechargeable glasses say that they will last 40-60hrs on a single charge. Assuming you can recharge them 20, 30, 50, 100 times, why would those that prefer the non-rechargeable variety... prefer the non-rechargeable variety lol.


Obviously there could be a bit of marketing speak and maybe the spec for how long a single charge lasts is inflated, but even if it's have what's claimed, 20-30hrs on a single charge, after 2 or 3 charges, you've eclipsed the CR2032. Unless the battery doesn't hold a charge after more than one or two charges... I don't get it lol.


Not trying to flame or troll lol. I'm honestly asking cause I want to see if there is something I'm missing.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

They don't keep their charge forever, that's why. And also, some of the better glasses take only the external batteries. I can't be bothered to do anything but USB charge mine, even if the other glasses will last me 20 years instead of 5, I'd rather buy new ones than change batteries like a clown with pudgy, sausage fingers.


----------



## zapper

Chaves, well you are probably still working itching to get home and do the hookup etc. well enjoy movie night.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

I think the response to the bulb question makes sense seeing how they base their usage results off a base line at a certain intensity change the intensity would alter that base curve so they compensate for that so it still reports according to their expected replacement window.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Q) is anyone here crazy enough to try and combine two of these bad boys for a cheap 3d passive set up? Also, can you use SLI and connect each projector to its own hdmi port? or must you use a demultiplexer to get 120hz 3D -> 2x 60hz 2d+2d offset


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3720#post_23128553
> 
> 
> Chaves, well you are probably still working itching to get home and do the hookup etc. well enjoy movie night.



Yeah it comes in tomorrow and I work all day so im sure that day will go by sooo slowly lol, I just went 3d buying crazy and picked up several other 3d movies too


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3720#post_23128359
> 
> 
> Quick query.
> 
> 
> I've seen a few people say they prefer glasses with removable CR2032 batteries to glasses that have rechargeable ones. I'm just curious why? According to specs, glasses with a removable CR2032 battery will last for 70hrs of use. Many rechargeable glasses say that they will last 40-60hrs on a single charge. Assuming you can recharge them 20, 30, 50, 100 times, why would those that prefer the non-rechargeable variety... prefer the non-rechargeable variety lol.
> 
> 
> Obviously there could be a bit of marketing speak and maybe the spec for how long a single charge lasts is inflated, but even if it's have what's claimed, 20-30hrs on a single charge, after 2 or 3 charges, you've eclipsed the CR2032. Unless the battery doesn't hold a charge after more than one or two charges... I don't get it lol.
> 
> 
> Not trying to flame or troll lol. I'm honestly asking cause I want to see if there is something I'm missing.



You ask good questions. The big problem that I have had with rechargeable glasses is that the batteries do not last that long. Eventually they will not even recharge. With the 2030 battery all I have to do is change them and they last a long time. I have both rechargeable and non rechargeable glasses and both have their virtues. I also always keep 2030's around for the non-rechargeable one. They are really cheap.


----------



## Bradley King




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3720#post_23129046
> 
> 
> Q) is anyone here crazy enough to try and combine two of these bad boys for a cheap 3d passive set up? Also, can you use SLI and connect each projector to its own hdmi port? or must you use a demultiplexer to get 120hz 3D -> 2x 60hz 2d+2d offset




you don't need a 3d projector to do passive, there are better 2d 1080p projector for cheaper


----------



## man4mopar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bradley King*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3720#post_23129174
> 
> 
> you don't need a 3d projector to do passive, there are better 2d 1080p projector for cheaper



Care to name a better 2D projector for less money then the W1070? But you are correct you do not need a 3D projector to do dual projector passive 3D.


----------



## Willie

Agreed; there are no better new 2D projectors of which I am aware of for the money. It is not even close. However, if you are patient you can find very much better older generation DLPs that don't do 3D on the used market for roughly the same money. However, they are usually snapped up quickly.


----------



## Bradley King

im not sure, why do you want to have a passive set up? the $25 Panasonic work fine for me.


----------



## GeroJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3720#post_23127919
> 
> 
> OK here is the reply I got from BenQ re bulb timer
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> The setting that have the exact correspondence between the effective used lamp time and the lamp hours counter is the Smart ECO
> 
> ...



My W1070 projector has been on SmartECO since about five hours of use, and I'd have to say that the lamp time is still building near the 1:1.7 rate.


Love the projector. Awesome 3D @ 110 inches.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3720#post_23128380
> 
> 
> They don't keep their charge forever, that's why. And also, some of the better glasses take only the external batteries. I can't be bothered to do anything but USB charge mine, even if the other glasses will last me 20 years instead of 5, I'd rather buy new ones than change batteries like a clown with pudgy, sausage fingers.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3720#post_23129062
> 
> 
> You ask good questions. The big problem that I have had with rechargeable glasses is that the batteries do not last that long. Eventually they will not even recharge. With the 2030 battery all I have to do is change them and they last a long time. I have both rechargeable and non rechargeable glasses and both have their virtues. I also always keep 2030's around for the non-rechargeable one. They are really cheap.



Thanks for the replies.


I guess the thing I'm struggling with is coming to terms with the fact that 3D glasses lithium batteries are not as good as other rechargeable batteries that I deal with.


I have many products that have rechargeable batteries and they last years and years before they are no longer able to hold a charge. Still have my original dual shock 3 controllers since they first introduced them about 5 or 6yrs ago and it still holds a charge fine. Do they last as long as they did when I first got them or compared to the other new controller I bought a few years after? No, they last probably half as long, but they still work. I could say the same for my remote, my cordless phone, etc, etc. I've charged them hundreds of times over the years.


Don't want to derail the thread. Bottom line is that I guess you are saying that the rechargeable batteries in these glasses don't come anywhere close to that, and that they last like a few months instead of a few years, and then they are useless. Is that right?


If that is the case, then yeah, I totally get why people prefer the CR2032 variety. Like I said, not trolling, I've just never had any experience with a rechargeable battery that cheap, so it was really hard for me to get my head around why someone wouldn't want rechargeable.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3720#post_23129947
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> 
> I guess the thing I'm struggling with is coming to terms with the fact that 3D glasses lithium batteries are not as good as other rechargeable batteries that I deal with.
> 
> 
> I have many products that have rechargeable batteries and they last years and years before they are no longer able to hold a charge. Still have my original dual shock 3 controllers since they first introduced them about 5 or 6yrs ago and it still holds a charge fine. Do they last as long as they did when I first got them or compared to the other new controller I bought a few years after? No, they last probably half as long, but they still work. I could say the same for my remote, my cordless phone, etc, etc. I've charged them hundreds of times over the years.
> 
> 
> Don't want to derail the thread. Bottom line is that I guess you are saying that the rechargeable batteries in these glasses don't come anywhere close to that, and that they last like a few months instead of a few years, and then they are useless. Is that right?
> 
> 
> If that is the case, then yeah, I totally get why people prefer the CR2032 variety. Like I said, not trolling, I've just never had any experience with a rechargeable battery that cheap, so it was really hard for me to get my head around why someone wouldn't want rechargeable.



One last view before we move on. I have both types and if the rechargeable batteries were replaceable I would go for the those in a minute. It is really a matter of preference. I just find it easer to replace the cheap 2032 battery while I pause the movie. I could not do this with rechargeable ones.

The quality of the glasses is the most important thing.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3720#post_23129984
> 
> 
> One last view before we move on. I have both types and if the rechargeable batteries were replaceable I would go for the those in a minute. It is really a matter of preference. I just find it easer to replace the cheap 2032 battery while I pause the movie. I could not do this with rechargeable ones.
> 
> The quality of the glasses is the most important thing.



I got you, and again, thanks for the reply.


Do the 3DTV Corp glasses you bought from Amazon look like the ones pictured on Amazon, or like these?

 


I ask because the ones pictured above are claimed to be the 2013 version that works with 144hz projectors on 3DTV Corp's site, while the ones pictured on Amazon, aren't according to 3DTV Corp's site.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3720#post_23129042
> 
> 
> I think the response to the bulb question makes sense seeing how they base their usage results off a base line at a certain intensity change the intensity would alter that base curve so they compensate for that so it still reports according to their expected replacement window.



Sorry but I am going to have to disagree, time is what it is and them altering the counter to suit their marketing specification is complete nonsense.


The end-user has every right to know actual use and anyone that is not aware of BenQ's response is going to simply assume the counter is accurate even if they are thinking 'dang did I really use it that much







'.


Jason


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3720#post_23130221
> 
> 
> Sorry but I am going to have to disagree, time is what it is and them altering the counter to suit their marketing specification is complete nonsense.
> 
> 
> The end-user has every right to know actual use and anyone that is not aware of BenQ's response is going to simply assume the counter is accurate even if they are thinking 'dang did I really use it that much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '.
> 
> 
> Jason



But it is reporting actual use, okay think of it as a propane tank, you have so much fuel in that tank, now that same tank could last for 20 BBQ at low but only 10 BBQ at High, but say they had a visual timer for the gas and said that you have to change out the tank at such and such hour well then they would have to up the hours used when your using a higher burn rate because if they didnt and you ran out before the stated time you would be pissed right even though you burned up that fuel because you used more of it. Thats whats going on here. I know not the best of examples but I hope that sorta helps what Im getting at, the system cant measure the actual wear of the bulb unless maybe they installed something that monitored the current going through it so they go off of hours as a way to give you a heads up when to replace it, its not exact but it gives you an idea of what to expect.


----------



## ERuiz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3720#post_23130221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3720#post_23129042
> 
> 
> I think the response to the bulb question makes sense seeing how they base their usage results off a base line at a certain intensity change the intensity would alter that base curve so they compensate for that so it still reports according to their expected replacement window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but I am going to have to disagree, time is what it is and them altering the counter to suit their marketing specification is complete nonsense.
> 
> 
> The end-user has every right to know actual use and anyone that is not aware of BenQ's response is going to simply assume the counter is accurate even if they are thinking 'dang did I really use it that much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '.
> 
> 
> Jason
Click to expand...


Jason, this timer is based on how much wear and tear this bulb has experienced over a certain amount of time. Take this example:


Bulb 1 - 3000 hours running on Normal

Bulb 2 - 3000 hours running on ECO


If the timer was counting at a 1:1 ratio, which bulb you think would have more wear at the 3000 hour mark?



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERuiz

Update, Chaves beat me to the punch. LOL Though he used a different analogy, he got the point across. You can't simply show total hours as a real time, 1:1 timer when the PJ has multiple power settings such as Normal, ECO and Smart ECO, all consuming lamp life at different rates.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERuiz

Another one would be fuel mileage indicators on vehicle. As you step on the gas, you will get lower MPG readings but as soon as you let go of the pedal, your MPG reading skyrockets. If you use ECO, you will get more hours out of your lamp and viceversa when using Normal.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3720#post_23130258
> 
> 
> But it is reporting actual use, okay think of it as a propane tank, you have so much fuel in that tank, now that same tank could last for 20 BBQ at low but only 10 BBQ at High, but say they had a visual timer for the gas and said that you have to change out the tank at such and such hour well then they would have to up the hours used when your using a higher burn rate because if they didnt and you ran out before the stated time you would be pissed right even though you burned up that fuel because you used more of it. Thats whats going on here. I know not the best of examples but I hope that sorta helps what Im getting at, the system cant measure the actual wear of the bulb unless maybe they installed something that monitored the current going through it so they go off of hours as a way to give you a heads up when to replace it, its not exact but it gives you an idea of what to expect.



But it's not reporting actual use, they are basing it on their Smart-Eco mode (marketing) and even that is not going to be an accurate measure since viewing habits vary (and as such so does the power sent to the lamp).


You are looking at it from their point of view and not the end user that pays for the product with certain expectations, lamp life being one of those even if it is not achieved.


The first person that gets 501+ hours, according to the counter, on a failed lamp and BenQ says sorry the warranty is only for 500 hours we'll see the $4l7 hitting the fan because actual 'real time' use is less for anyone running eco or especially normal where the gap is far more.


I purchased the unit and can make the choice to run in any lamp mode that I desire, if I use Normal and understand that it is rated for 3500 hours yet the counter shows 1.7 hours for every actual hour the REAL TIME use is much less than what the counter shows.


This is all just simple logic, they are toying with the consumer based on their smart-eco marketing specification, plain and simple.



*Sorry ERuiz but your analogy does not apply here either. Every other projector that I have ever owned has shown REAL TIME use regardless of lamp mode just as it should. It's not too difficult to understand that the higher lamp mode will mean less hours of use but that does not mean they should play games with the lamp counter.


You guys are simply not seeing the big picture here (no pun intended







).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3720#post_23130269
> 
> 
> Jason, this timer is based on how much wear and tear this bulb has experienced over a certain amount of time. Take this example:
> 
> 
> Bulb 1 - 3000 hours running on Normal
> 
> Bulb 2 - 3000 hours running on ECO
> 
> 
> If the timer was counting at a 1:1 ratio, which bulb you think would have more wear at the 3000 hour mark?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2





Hehe, that's really simple, you leave the counter alone to count in real time so the consumer knows how many hours he actually has on the lamp with the understanding that lamp life will be less using Normal versus Eco.


Obviously the Normal mode lamp would have more wear (less life left) and that has been understood by projector buying consumers for decades. We obviously don't expect to see the counter reach 5000 in Normal unless the specification is such.


I am sorry here guys but I think both of you are over analyzing and somewhat misunderstanding the point. I have owned projectors for the last 12+ years and this is the first projector that I have seen mess with the lamp counter in such a manner and I see no logical reason for BenQ to change what should be a real time lamp counter other than for their own marketing reasons, the consumer does not benefit here and this will only lend itself to more confusion for the average user.


I am not arguing with you guys by the way, just hoping to clarify enough that you see my point.










*** One other quick point... think of how happy someone is going to be when their lamp burns up at (according to the counter) 3500 hours while running in Normal mode even though REAL TIME use was actually much less (3500 is the rated spec for Normal). They are adding almost 43 minutes to the lamp counter for every actual hour used in Normal mode.











Jason


----------



## ERuiz

This is the picture I am looking at: Even if I were to use this PJ for 4 hours EVERYDAY, it will take me 2 years to reach the end life of the lamp. By then, I will probably either just buy another lamp or maybe get me another PJ. Who knows what I will do in 2 years from now. And honestly, seeing how bright this PJ is for my bat cave, where I leave it at it's most economical setting (Smart ECO) everytime I use it, I will probably get more than 2 years out of this lamp because I certainly won't be using it everyday for 4 hours.


With this being said, I'm definitely not going to worry about what the clock says and just enjoy the PJ as I've been doing and I plan on doing. Life is too short to be busting my head over such details.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3720#post_23130356
> 
> 
> This is the picture I am looking at: Even if I were to use this PJ for 4 hours EVERYDAY, it will take me 2 years to reach the end life of the lamp. By then, I will probably either just buy another lamp or maybe get me another PJ. Who knows what I will do in 2 years from now. And honestly, seeing how bright this PJ is for my bat cave, where I leave it at it's most economical setting (Smart ECO) everytime I use it, I will probably get more than 2 years out of this lamp because I certainly won't be using it everyday for 4 hours.
> 
> 
> With this being said, I'm definitely not going to worry about what the clock says and just enjoy the PJ as I've been doing and I plan on doing. Life is too short to be busting my head over such details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



You and Daniel are right from the standpoint of giving the consumer an accurate representation of what his usage is.


In other words, I do see SOME merit in adjusting the lamp hours if someone is changing lamp modes.


If the lamp mode stays the same ALL the time, then yes it's a very simple thing to say I've been using Normal all this time, so i should get 4000hrs, or I've been using SmartEco the whole time, so I should get 6000, or what ever the case may be. When you are switching lamp modes constantly though for what ever reason, it can get a little hard to know exactly how much time you have left. Have you been using Normal more or SmartEco more? Is my bulb gonna die in 5000hrs or 4200? I get that.


The main point I think Jason is trying to make, and if that's the case, I agree with him, is that you are screwed by their inflation of actual hours when it comes to warranty. They warranty the bulb for a certain amount of hours irrespective of what lamp mode you use. If their algorithm is unnaturally inflating your lamp hours, then it is also making you that much closer to being out of warranty for a bulb, when you really shouldn't be.


If they want to use fake hours to display your usage, then they can't use real hours for the warranty.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3720#post_23130356
> 
> 
> This is the picture I am looking at: Even if I were to use this PJ for 4 hours EVERYDAY, it will take me 2 years to reach the end life of the lamp. By then, I will probably either just buy another lamp or maybe get me another PJ. Who knows what I will do in 2 years from now. And honestly, seeing how bright this PJ is for my bat cave, where I leave it at it's most economical setting (Smart ECO) everytime I use it, I will probably get more than 2 years out of this lamp because I certainly won't be using it everyday for 4 hours.
> 
> 
> With this being said, I'm definitely not going to worry about what the clock says and just enjoy the PJ as I've been doing and I plan on doing. Life is too short to be busting my head over such details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2




Based upon that response you hopefully now see my point.










This issue is nothing to do with the merits of the image, which I have stated has set a new price/performance benchmark (remember that I own one as well and would have returned it had it not impressed).


There is no point in downplaying a negative aspect of the projector for purchase justification sake, we pick all these units apart as that is an aspect of what AVS is here for (we all help others make informed buying choices).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3750#post_23130400
> 
> 
> You and Daniel are right from the standpoint of giving the consumer an accurate representation of what his usage is.
> 
> 
> In other words, I do see SOME merit in adjusting the lamp hours if someone is changing lamp modes.
> 
> 
> If the lamp mode stays the same ALL the time, then yes it's a very simple thing to say I've been using Normal all this time, so i should get 4000hrs, or I've been using SmartEco the whole time, so I should get 6000, or what ever the case may be. When you are switching lamp modes constantly though for what ever reason, it can get a little hard to know exactly how much time you have left. Have you been using Normal more or SmartEco more? Is my bulb gonna die in 5000hrs or 4200? I get that.
> 
> *The main point I think Jason is trying to make, and if that's the case, I agree with him, is that you are screwed by their inflation of actual hours when it comes to warranty. They warranty the bulb for a certain amount of hours irrespective of what lamp mode you use. If their algorithm is unnaturally inflating your lamp hours, than it is also making you that much closer to being out of warranty for a bulb, when you really shouldn't be.
> 
> 
> If they want to use fake hours to display your usage, then they can't use real hours for the warranty.*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Bingo !!!
> 
> 
> Jason
Click to expand...


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3750#post_23130400
> 
> 
> The main point I think Jason is trying to make, and if that's the case, I agree with him, is that you are screwed by their inflation of actual hours when it comes to warranty. They warranty the bulb for a certain amount of hours irrespective of what lamp mode you use. If their algorithm is unnaturally inflating your lamp hours, then it is also making you that much closer to being out of warranty for a bulb, when you really shouldn't be.
> 
> 
> If they want to use fake hours to display your usage, then they can't use real hours for the warranty.



Okay this I get lol sorry Pimp =p


So what they need to do is have two counters, a live counter for what mode you are in and a fixed counter for hours sat in front of the screen as it was for warranty and personal how long have I been here use.


----------



## ERuiz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3750#post_23130400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3720#post_23130356
> 
> 
> This is the picture I am looking at: Even if I were to use this PJ for 4 hours EVERYDAY, it will take me 2 years to reach the end life of the lamp. By then, I will probably either just buy another lamp or maybe get me another PJ. Who knows what I will do in 2 years from now. And honestly, seeing how bright this PJ is for my bat cave, where I leave it at it's most economical setting (Smart ECO) everytime I use it, I will probably get more than 2 years out of this lamp because I certainly won't be using it everyday for 4 hours.
> 
> 
> With this being said, I'm definitely not going to worry about what the clock says and just enjoy the PJ as I've been doing and I plan on doing. Life is too short to be busting my head over such details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and Daniel are right from the standpoint of giving the consumer an accurate representation of what his usage is.
> 
> 
> In other words, I do see SOME merit in adjusting the lamp hours if someone is changing lamp modes.
> 
> 
> If the lamp mode stays the same ALL the time, then yes it's a very simple thing to say I've been using Normal all this time, so i should get 4000hrs, or I've been using SmartEco the whole time, so I should get 6000, or what ever the case may be. When you are switching lamp modes constantly though for what ever reason, it can get a little hard to know exactly how much time you have left. Have you been using Normal more or SmartEco more? Is my bulb gonna die in 5000hrs or 4200? I get that.
> 
> 
> The main point I think Jason is trying to make, and if that's the case, I agree with him, is that you are screwed by their inflation of actual hours when it comes to warranty. They warranty the bulb for a certain amount of hours irrespective of what lamp mode you use. If their algorithm is unnaturally inflating your lamp hours, then it is also making you that much closer to being out of warranty for a bulb, when you really shouldn't be.
> 
> 
> If they want to use fake hours to display your usage, then they can't use real hours for the warranty.
Click to expand...


Yup, and I agree! Hahaha For warranty purposes, they shouldn't be using these fluctuating calculations.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rwestley

Honda motors lost a class action lawsuit a few years ago when their speedometer was off and showed inflated millage usage. Honda had to extend the warranty. If anyone has a lamp issue I suggest that they point this out to Benq.

Having said the above, Benq has a good reputation for service and support and I think this will probably be unnecessary. The other good thing is that this lamp cost is much less expensive than many others.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3720#post_23130041
> 
> 
> I got you, and again, thanks for the reply.
> 
> 
> Do the 3DTV Corp glasses you bought from Amazon look like the ones pictured on Amazon, or like these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ask because the ones pictured above are claimed to be the 2013 version that works with 144hz projectors on 3DTV Corp's site, while the ones pictured on Amazon, aren't according to 3DTV Corp's site.



I have the Black versions which do not look anything like this picture. This picture looks like red versions of the OKBA ones and do not block the red flash that well. The black ones that Amazon is selling 2 for $58 dollars are the ones I am talking about. On the box the Model is DLP2 Pro and it clearly states that

the glasses support 144kz. They are larger, fit over glasses and block the red flash.


See link below: Even though they don't state 144Kz these are the new ones. I have 4 pairs and they work great. I have compared them to the Benq which sell for much more and these are just as good. They are not rechargeable.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004G2VJM6/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Ricoflashback

They were out of "Red" 3DTV glasses - - so this is what I received. They work great! Also rechargeable - -as you can see in the picture. I got them from Amazon.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3750#post_23130829
> 
> 
> They were out of "Red" 3DTV glasses - - so this is what I received. They work great! Also rechargeable - -as you can see in the picture. I got them from Amazon.



I have tried the black version of these glasses. They are the same ones as sold under the OKBA name on Amazon. They do work fine but if you compare them to the Benq, 3DTV, or 3DActive glasses they do not block the red flash as well. I have done A/B tests with these brands and with the Sansonic. I would compare these to the quality of the SanSonic. They are very light which is good but the frame seems too small to fully block the red flash. If you compare the ones I mentioned to these you will see the difference.

On 3D the blacks do not look as good because of the red flash not being blocked. I often use these for guests and use the others for myself.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3750#post_23130918
> 
> 
> I have tried the black version of these glasses. They are the same ones as sold under the OKBA name on Amazon. They do work fine but if you compare them to the Benq, 3DTV, or 3DActive glasses they do not block the red flash as well. I have done A/B tests with these brands and with the Sansonic. I would compare these to the quality of the SanSonic. They are very light which is good but the frame seems too small to fully block the red flash. If you compare the ones I mentioned to these you will see the difference.
> 
> On 3D the blacks do not look as good because of the red flash not being blocked. I often use these for guests and use the others for myself.



I didn't see any "red flash" with these glasses - - so I guess I'm a little confused at the comment. Maybe it's the difference in the W1080ST BenQ that I have or the location? (My PJ is in front of me - ceiling mount - short throw (66" from 100" Diagonal 16 X 9 screen)


----------



## mante




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3720#post_23127919
> 
> 
> OK here is the reply I got from BenQ re bulb timer
> 
> 
> Dear Mr ..........
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting BenQ;
> 
> 
> Firstly, we want to apologize for the long delay of our reply. You question needed an investigation and the support of our engineers in Taiwan.
> 
> 
> The projector you own have three different settings for the lamp: Normal, ECO and Smart ECO.
> 
> 
> The setting that have the exact correspondence between the effective used lamp time and the lamp hours counter is the Smart ECO (the most energy efficient setting), while, when used in normal mode, the correspondence between the lamp hour and the counter is 1 : 1,71 (1 hour lamp used is 1,71 lamp hours on the timer) and in ECO is 1: 1,2 (1 hour lamp used is 1,2 lamp hours on the timer).
> 
> 
> We hope this will answer your question, but we remain available if you need any further information.
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> 
> Ugo Turcio
> 
> 
> BenQ Europe


Sorry to throw more fuel on the fire, from BenQ's web site; Specifications; "Lamp (Normal/Economic Mode)* 3500/5000/6000 *hours*". From Ugo's response above, 1.71 (eco mode) x 3500 hours = 6000 "hours". Regardless of the projector's performance, isn't this nothing short of false advertising? BenQ is inflating hours by 2500 hours when you run in Eco mode, when actual hours should read 3500.


Cj


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3750#post_23130829
> 
> 
> They were out of "Red" 3DTV glasses - - so this is what I received. They work great! Also rechargeable - -as you can see in the picture. I got them from Amazon.



You say "they" were out of 3DTV red glasses. Who is they? Where did you order these?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3750#post_23130956
> 
> 
> I didn't see any "red flash" with these glasses - - so I guess I'm a little confused at the comment. Maybe it's the difference in the W1080ST BenQ that I have or the location? (My PJ is in front of me - ceiling mount - short throw (66" from 100" Diagonal 16 X 9 screen)



If you compare them you will see the difference. Some people will notice the red flash more than others. I do find that blacks look better on the Benq and others I recommended since that flash seem to make the blacks turn gray if it is not blocked fully. I have 4 pairs of the ones you mentioned and I use them for children and guests. See the section on 3d glasses in the 3D display thread on the forum.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3750#post_23130728
> 
> 
> I have the Black versions which do not look anything like this picture. This picture looks like red versions of the OKBA ones and do not block the red flash that well. The black ones that Amazon is selling 2 for $58 dollars are the ones I am talking about. On the box the Model is DLP2 Pro and it clearly states that
> 
> the glasses support 144kz. They are larger, fit over glasses and block the red flash.
> 
> 
> See link below: Even though they don't state 144Kz these are the new ones. I have 4 pairs and they work great. I have compared them to the Benq which sell for much more and these are just as good. They are not rechargeable.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004G2VJM6/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



OK. I figured they were still the ones pictured on Amazon, but wanted to make sure.


I will probably go with these, though they don't look as comfortable as the Red ones.


The annoying/convenient thing about these DLP Link glasses in general, is that there only seems to be a handful of different kinds, but dozens of resellers take them and brand them differently, but have no hand in actually making them.


Convenient because you can just look at the style of the glasses and know how it will perform, regardless of what the name is on them. Annoying because you can't really get a pair of glasses that comes with all the features you want (block red flash and comfortable and rechargeable) because there are only a couple of glasses types, and none of them really do everything well.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3750#post_23131134
> 
> 
> You say "they" were out of 3DTV red glasses. Who is they? Where did you order these?



From Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BJAQBGC/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 


Also - - I can understand wanting glasses with bigger side frames to block light or the "red flash" - - but I just don't see any flash, whatsoever, with my setup - - so if this is an issue for you - - you can also look at other options. I found these glasses to be very lightweight and cost effective. Lots of options out there.


----------



## dzenc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3750#post_23131200
> 
> 
> Also - - I can understand wanting glasses with bigger side frames to block light or the "red flash" - - but I just don't see any flash, whatsoever, with my setup - - so if this is an issue for you - - you can also look at other options. I found these glasses to be very lightweight and cost effective. Lots of options out there.



It doesn't look like a flash -- it just looks red. Take the glasses off in 3D mode. You will see that the whole image is tinted very RED. The glasses are supposed to remove the RED tint and leave the image with normal color. Some glasses do that better than others.


The reason it's called red flash is that the projector is actually only adding the red tint when it's cycling between the left and right image, but because it happens so fast (144hz), your eyes can't actually make out the flashing. It just looks RED all the time.


----------



## themagic

Ok guys my unit was on 1.04 and I upgraded to 1.05.

Yes I know I was told that I did not need to upgrade but I was on my 30 day in store return policy and I wanted to make sure that I was able to upgrade simple like everyone else.

All went well and it completed in 2:49 minutes.

Thanks to RWESTLEY steps.

Thanks a million.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *themagic*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3750#post_23131488
> 
> 
> Ok guys my unit was on 1.04 and I upgraded to 1.05.
> 
> Yes I know I was told that I did not need to upgrade but I was on my 30 day in store return policy and I wanted to make sure that I was able to upgrade simple like everyone else.
> 
> All went well and it completed in 2:49 minutes.
> 
> Thanks to RWESTLEY steps.
> 
> Thanks a million.



Is that 2hrs 49mins?


----------



## themagic

No, 2 minutes and 49 seconds


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3750#post_23131180
> 
> 
> OK. I figured they were still the ones pictured on Amazon, but wanted to make sure.
> 
> 
> I will probably go with these, though they don't look as comfortable as the Red ones.
> 
> 
> The annoying/convenient thing about these DLP Link glasses in general, is that there only seems to be a handful of different kinds, but dozens of resellers take them and brand them differently, but have no hand in actually making them.
> 
> 
> Convenient because you can just look at the style of the glasses and know how it will perform, regardless of what the name is on them. Annoying because you can't really get a pair of glasses that comes with all the features you want (block red flash and comfortable and rechargeable) because there are only a couple of glasses types, and none of them really do everything well.



Both pairs are comfortable compared to some others. I like the black ones with the large rims the best. There is also an issue with the OKBA ones also being sold with various names. There is a l/R switch on the top and I have found that I had to reset it a few times. These light ones also feel cheap.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzenc*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3750#post_23131338
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like a flash -- it just looks red. Take the glasses off in 3D mode. You will see that the whole image is tinted very RED. The glasses are supposed to remove the RED tint and leave the image with normal color. Some glasses do that better than others.
> 
> 
> The reason it's called red flash is that the projector is actually only adding the red tint when it's cycling between the left and right image, but because it happens so fast (144hz), your eyes can't actually make out the flashing. It just looks RED all the time.



Got it - - I still do not see any - - but I do see the "red screen' when it changes to 3D - - but no flash thereafter. My entire screen is a "red hue" - - then the picture is in 3D with no perceptible flashing.


----------



## sigma957




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3720#post_23128359
> 
> 
> Quick query.
> 
> 
> I've seen a few people say they prefer glasses with removable CR2032 batteries to glasses that have rechargeable ones. I'm just curious why? According to specs, glasses with a removable CR2032 battery will last for 70hrs of use. Many rechargeable glasses say that they will last 40-60hrs on a single charge. Assuming you can recharge them 20, 30, 50, 100 times, why would those that prefer the non-rechargeable variety... prefer the non-rechargeable variety lol.



I find the non-rechargeable glasses to be much more convenient. If a pair of glasses stops working in the middle of a movie you can just put in a new battery and you're good to go. With the rechargeables, you have to plug them in somewhere for a couple of hours before you can continue the movie. I guess you could always "top them up" after each viewing, but that's kind of a pain if you have to charge multiple pairs each time you use them. The only advantage I see to the rechargeables is that you will save quite a bit of money in the long run.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sigma957*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3750#post_23132051
> 
> 
> The only advantage I see to the rechargeables is that you will save quite a bit of money in the long run.



That's a pretty big advantage, no? Especially when you are talking to people on a forum dedicated to a budget projector lol.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3750#post_23132045
> 
> 
> Got it - - I still do not see any - - but I do see the "red screen' when it changes to 3D - - but no flash thereafter. My entire screen is a "red hue" - - then the picture is in 3D with no perceptible flashing.



Do you see the red hue on black parts of the image though when wearing the glasses?


May be hard to tell if you have no other glasses as a frame of reference.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3750#post_23131941
> 
> 
> Both pairs are comfortable compared to some others. I like the black ones with the large rims the best. There is also an issue with the OKBA ones also being sold with various names. There is a l/R switch on the top and I have found that I had to reset it a few times. These light ones also feel cheap.



You sure you're not mistaken about the new 3DTV Corp's being the same as the OKEBA's? They don't look the same:

http://www.amazon.com/Active-Shutter-Rechargeable-Glasses-Projectors/dp/B007M7GG2U/ref=sr_1_sc_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1364407561&sr=1-1-spell&keywords=okba+3d+glasses 


Edit:


Never mind. Found a different model that does look like the new 3DTV's.

http://www.amazon.com/Ultralight-Rechargeable-Projector-Viewsonic-Mitsubishi/dp/B00AASENXC


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Ya but the same argument could be said about cell phones, mice, game controllers, etc. I prefer charging my PS3 controllers than swapping out the batteries AND recharging my Xbox controller. Plus the usb ones you can charge while watching the movie, if you have a usb extender + splitter. Ideally what you'd really want is some rechargable via USB ones that you can _also_ remove/replace the battery, but I don't think they make those small batteries in rechargeable format.


----------



## sooly1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3720#post_23130298
> 
> 
> But it's not reporting actual use, they are basing it on their Smart-Eco mode (marketing) and even that is not going to be an accurate measure since viewing habits vary (and as such so does the power sent to the lamp).
> 
> 
> You are looking at it from their point of view and not the end user that pays for the product with certain expectations, lamp life being one of those even if it is not achieved.
> 
> 
> The first person that gets 501+ hours, according to the counter, on a failed lamp and BenQ says sorry the warranty is only for 500 hours we'll see the $4l7 hitting the fan because actual 'real time' use is less for anyone running eco or especially normal where the gap is far more.
> 
> 
> I purchased the unit and can make the choice to run in any lamp mode that I desire, if I use Normal and understand that it is rated for 3500 hours yet the counter shows 1.7 hours for every actual hour the REAL TIME use is much less than what the counter shows.
> 
> 
> This is all just simple logic, they are toying with the consumer based on their smart-eco marketing specification, plain and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> *Sorry ERuiz but your analogy does not apply here either. Every other projector that I have ever owned has shown REAL TIME use regardless of lamp mode just as it should. It's not too difficult to understand that the higher lamp mode will mean less hours of use but that does not mean they should play games with the lamp counter.
> 
> 
> You guys are simply not seeing the big picture here (no pun intended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Hehe, that's really simple, you leave the counter alone to count in real time so the consumer knows how many hours he actually has on the lamp with the understanding that lamp life will be less using Normal versus Eco.
> 
> 
> Obviously the Normal mode lamp would have more wear (less life left) and that has been understood by projector buying consumers for decades. We obviously don't expect to see the counter reach 5000 in Normal unless the specification is such.
> 
> 
> I am sorry here guys but I think both of you are over analyzing and somewhat misunderstanding the point. I have owned projectors for the last 12+ years and this is the first projector that I have seen mess with the lamp counter in such a manner and I see no logical reason for BenQ to change what should be a real time lamp counter other than for their own marketing reasons, the consumer does not benefit here and this will only lend itself to more confusion for the average user.
> 
> 
> I am not arguing with you guys by the way, just hoping to clarify enough that you see my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *** One other quick point... think of how happy someone is going to be when their lamp burns up at (according to the counter) 3500 hours while running in Normal mode even though REAL TIME use was actually much less (3500 is the rated spec for Normal). They are adding almost 43 minutes to the lamp counter for every actual hour used in Normal mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason


to much time spent on worrying about bulb life. Watch it. Enjoy the time spent with it. If you are truly worried about bulb life per user, then you need to figure out your own useage habbits and apply them to your own real time counter. Counting bulb life hours on a projector is like worrying about gas mileage in a one ton truck.....if your buying it for fuel economy you will be seriously dissapointed


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

/Sigh, litigous americans. I mean, now that you know how it's calculated, you should be able to work back from that, and any argument that you've been misled is null and void. You know how it's calculated, you can also tally your own usage. The adjusted result should add up. If anything, their formula is intended to be MORE precise than a straight up figure, since lamp life expectancy is a pretty well known thing and I don't think it's even predictable when a particular lamp will fail, other than statistically. Which you are not privvy to, nor I, nor BenQ. Knowing the exact proportions of Normal/Eco/Smart Eco only allows you to verify that their calculator is working, not tell you that your bulb should fail on June 18th, 2015.


Everyone should use SmartEco all the time, anyway, IMO. then it's just a matter of dividing by that factor. I'm sure there is an internal counter for the real hours, but even if there isn't, it's an estimate, and you'll be very hard pressed to argue in court with fancy lawyers over a 200 dollar replacement bulb.


Just relax guys.


----------



## DaGamePimp

I'll say this one final time as this is getting silly...


You guys are missing the point and I never said anything about taking BenQ to court.










BenQ is manipulating the lamp counter to suit their Smart-Eco marketing.


Real time counters have been in use for decades on projectors, this way the consumer knows actual use, period.


Give us a real time counter and tell us the lamp life expectancy for each mode, then allow the end user to make their choice knowing that what the lamp counter shows is real time actual use (not manipulated based upon a marketing specification).


I don't think it is realistic to expect there are a bunch of users sitting around changing lamp modes constantly.


We all grasp that higher powered lamp modes mean less lamp life, this is not rocket science.


Logic wins here regardless of the 'who cares' attitude that some wish to take, and that is fine it's your right, but this does not make the issue null and void.


It's pretty simple, if Normal mode is claimed 3500 hours and the lamp fails when the counter shows around 3500 hours the actual use will have been far less than 3500 hours, for those that do not see an issue with that I honestly do not know what else to say.


If anything their Smart-Eco mode should be the mode that is time manipulated since it varies power to the lamp based upon content, which means it varies for every single user.


Some of you forget that not every single person that buys a projector is here on AVS reading everything about it daily, we are in a minority here.


If people end up getting actual real time use that is far less than what BenQ claims we'll see the complaints flourish on this site in this thread, wait and see...



I am not suggesting anyone sit around stressing over lamp use, this is simply a factual discussion of the projector that this thread is based upon and for those that cannot handle reading about all aspects, be they good or bad, you are possibly on the wrong forum. I have owned some awesome projectors over the last 12+ years and they have all had their pros/cons and been picked apart here at AVS. I for one appreciate knowing all the ins and outs and I also take a 100% honest approach to AV with no sugar coating, hyperbole or purchase justification.










Jason


----------



## Xavier1

Being an American has nothing to do with it, its called telling the truth.


I completely agree with TGP. Can't believe people are okay with this. This is a way to avoid warranty claims, and possibly also to match their marketing claims on lamp life.


I like the suggestion given in this thread...if you are going to fudge the numbers, have an actual hour counter as well that is made up of 60 minutes!


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3750#post_23132287
> 
> 
> You sure you're not mistaken about the new 3DTV Corp's being the same as the OKEBA's? They don't look the same:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Active-Shutter-Rechargeable-Glasses-Projectors/dp/B007M7GG2U/ref=sr_1_sc_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1364407561&sr=1-1-spell&keywords=okba+3d+glasses
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 
> Never mind. Found a different model that does look like the new 3DTV's.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Ultralight-Rechargeable-Projector-Viewsonic-Mitsubishi/dp/B00AASENXC




Very interesting. The pictures are different. I am guessing that OKBA is just a marketing company and they sell different models. The OKBA model I was referring to is GL022 on the box. They look like the red and blue ones being sold now by 3DTV. It seems that a few manufactures O.E.M. them for anyone. The first link looks like the same ones SanSonic is selling but I could be wrong.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3750#post_23132190
> 
> 
> That's a pretty big advantage, no? Especially when you are talking to people on a forum dedicated to a budget projector lol.


\


Not really when the batteries can be bought on Amazon for less than 20cents each. The other thing to remember is that rechargeable batteries don't last forever and if they die you can throw the glasses away. It has happened to me.


----------



## zapper

Every one is talking about the red flash on the 3D glasses when watching a 3D movie, can someone take a picture of one if its possible??? In my case haven't seen one yet then again do not know what to look for so ignorance is a bliss.


----------



## dzenc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3780#post_23133561
> 
> 
> Every one is talking about the red flash on the 3D glasses when watching a 3D movie, can someone take a picture of one if its possible??? In my case haven't seen one yet then again do not know what to look for so ignorance is a bliss.



Once again, there is NO visible flash. It just looks red. Put on a 3D movie and don't put on glasses. Look at the screen. Does the image look unusually red? That is what's called "red flash." It's NOT a visible flash. Just red. But it is still called red flash for technical reasons.


Glasses are supposed to mask the red and make the image look normal again. Some glasses do that better than others.


----------



## themagic

Does any one have the firmware 1.04 just to keep on file with 1.05

Just in case in the future I need to revert from 1.05

If so please post thanks a million


----------



## JackB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3750#post_23133220
> 
> 
> I'll say this one final time as this is getting silly...
> 
> 
> You guys are missing the point and I never said anything about taking BenQ to court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BenQ is manipulating the lamp counter to suit their Smart-Eco marketing.
> 
> 
> Real time counters have been in use for decades on projectors, this way the consumer knows actual use, period.
> 
> 
> Give us a real time counter and tell us the lamp life expectancy for each mode, then allow the end user to make their choice knowing that what the lamp counter shows is real time actual use (not manipulated based upon a marketing specification).
> 
> 
> I don't think it is realistic to expect there are a bunch of users sitting around changing lamp modes constantly.
> 
> 
> We all grasp that higher powered lamp modes mean less lamp life, this is not rocket science.
> 
> 
> Logic wins here regardless of the 'who cares' attitude that some wish to take, and that is fine it's your right, but this does not make the issue null and void.
> 
> 
> It's pretty simple, if Normal mode is claimed 3500 hours and the lamp fails when the counter shows around 3500 hours the actual use will have been far less than 3500 hours, for those that do not see an issue with that I honestly do not know what else to say.
> 
> 
> If anything their Smart-Eco mode should be the mode that is time manipulated since it varies power to the lamp based upon content, which means it varies for every single user.
> 
> 
> Some of you forget that not every single person that buys a projector is here on AVS reading everything about it daily, we are in a minority here.
> 
> 
> If people end up getting actual real time use that is far less than what BenQ claims we'll see the complaints flourish on this site in this thread, wait and see...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not suggesting anyone sit around stressing over lamp use, this is simply a factual discussion of the projector that this thread is based upon and for those that cannot handle reading about all aspects, be they good or bad, you are possibly on the wrong forum. I have owned some awesome projectors over the last 12+ years and they have all had their pros/cons and been picked apart here at AVS. I for one appreciate knowing all the ins and outs and I also take a 100% honest approach to AV with no sugar coating, hyperbole or purchase justification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason



Jason,


Very professional statement. I am impressed with your ability to make a point. Writing must be in your job profile somewhere. If not, it should have been.


----------



## jayw

I cannot get 3D content to play. I'm using a 3D Blu Ray (Avengers) on a Panasonic 3D Blu Ray player. I cannot get the BenQ to go into 3D AUTO mode. Auto is just not available. What's the problem. Anyone else have that problem?


Thanks,

JayW


----------



## Bradley King

that problem has been asked lots of times......


the bd player needed to be in 1080 24p mode. and out putting frame packing




i just got my projector back from benq with a FREE firmware update, they paid for postage there and back.


----------



## jayw

Thanks. But it IS in 1080 24p mode. Is there anything else to check?


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayw*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3780#post_23133950
> 
> 
> I cannot get 3D content to play. I'm using a 3D Blu Ray (Avengers) on a Panasonic 3D Blu Ray player. I cannot get the BenQ to go into 3D AUTO mode. Auto is just not available. What's the problem. Anyone else have that problem?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JayW




When you insert the 3D into your player and the BenQ starts searching for the source get your remote and hit the 3D button on the remote and when you are on the 3D menu go to the second box and set it to frame packing or something similar and you should be OK, hope that this helps. Good Luck.


----------



## Bradley King

what do you see on screen?


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzenc*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3780#post_23133617
> 
> 
> Once again, there is NO visible flash. It just looks red. Put on a 3D movie and don't put on glasses. Look at the screen. Does the image look unusually red? That is what's called "red flash." It's NOT a visible flash. Just red. But it is still called red flash for technical reasons.
> 
> 
> Glasses are supposed to mask the red and make the image look normal again. Some glasses do that better than others.




Gotcha, thanks then my glasses are doing their job, it looks great.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3750#post_23130719
> 
> 
> The other good thing is that this lamp cost is much less expensive than many others.



Do you have a part number, source (that will ship outside USA) and a price? Thanks.


This is something I tried to check before buying the projector but could find nothing on the net. I put it down to the W1070 being very new and the lamps all being under warranty. I would like to know how much it would cost to replace the lamp just for general interest.

*Amazon US is Annoying:*


Might I add that it annoys me greatly that US Amazon have some good deals, such as some of the 3D glasses mentioned above, BUT they will not ship them outside of the USA. WHY NOT??? They happily ship almost everything else that is not 110v.


I had the same thing when I was looking for a 4 x 2 HDMI switcher. US Amazon had a good price but would not ship to Australia, excuse the 5vDC power pack was 110v. Now I purchased an IDENTICAL ONE via ebay and had it shipped in a week. Opened the package and found that the power pack was dual voltage 110 - 240v so it worked here no problems. I find US Amazon freaky and without logic at times! UK Amazon does not seem to have these problems. Go figure.


----------



## rwestley

There are several sites selling the lamp in the US. Some are OEM and others are aftermarket lamps.

http://www.focusedtechnology.com/ag-5j-j7l05-001-benq.html?utm_source=googlepepla&utm_medium=adwords&id=19154206696&utm_content=pla&gclid=CKHFspqdnrYCFUWd4Aod_1kApw 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Projector-Lamp-BENQ-W1070-/271135127618 

http://www.projectorlampgenie.com/us/benq-w1070-original-lamp.html?m1track=googlebase&gclid=CPKm-eCdnrYCFYbc4AodeXYA6g 


I would not be surprised to see even lower prices in the coming months considering how many of these projectors are being sold.


It is too bad that Amazon will not ship electronic items outside of the US. The same is true of the UK site shipping to the US.


----------



## wanab

Each Amazon is completely independent of the other. amazon.co.uk is NOT amazon.usa. The only part that is the same is "'Amazon" name.... Not affiliated at all with each other. Had this problem with amazon.co.uk in which amazon.usa could NOT help at all.....


----------



## Daniel Chaves

If I wanted to buy a couple bulbs just to have as spares and for whatever reason ever stopped being produced what would you say is the best way to store them?


Oh and the rest of the glasses came in so Im all set, sadly I just missed the fedex guy so I will have to try to get my projector tomorrow


----------



## dchabby

I agree completely with the pimp on the lamp hour issue.


Going back to the analogy between lamp hours and gas mileage, most vehicles give you an estimated mileage you can expect while city driving (normal mode) and one for highway driving (eco mode).


Obviously the true mileage you will get is somewhere in between because there will be a mixture of driving situations but the mileage reading (lamp hours) is not altered in any way to make it seem like you are doing more miles than you actually are.


It is up to the individual to know their driving habitas so they can estimate how many miles they will get to a tank.


----------



## themagic

Do anyone have BenQ W1070 firmware 1.04 need to have it for backup.

Thanks in advance


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanab*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3780#post_23134266
> 
> 
> Each Amazon is completely independent of the other. amazon.co.uk is NOT amazon.usa. The only part that is the same is "'Amazon" name.... Not affiliated at all with each other. Had this problem with amazon.co.uk in which amazon.usa could NOT help at all.....



Partially true. They are still owned for the most part by Jeff B. the founder of Amazon. Their support and service are as you said not affiliated


----------



## kingmatt811

Just got this projector today. Really great so far everything is looking real good. This projector obviously didnt come with any glasses. Im having a hard time figuring out exactly which glasses are compatible and which are not. Which glasses are compatible and which do you guys think are the best for this projector?


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kingmatt811*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3780#post_23135055
> 
> 
> Just got this projector today. Really great so far everything is looking real good. This projector obviously didnt come with any glasses. Im having a hard time figuring out exactly which glasses are compatible and which are not. Which glasses are compatible and which do you guys think are the best for this projector?


 http://www.avsforum.com/t/1448720/benq-w1070-144hz-compatible-dlp-link-3d-glasses 


but for the most part


Benq D3 is the best followed by TrueDepths, then 3dTV Corp followed by Monoprice


----------



## maolen

If W1070 is sold for $2000 usd, wuould you all still buy it?

Here in Singapore, it is still not released but it is expected to sell for around that price similar to India.


I was originally planning on getting the Epson 5020 but the most I can project from my living room is

only 85in. But with Benq W1070, I can have 102". The size difference is what is stopping me from getting

the Epson. What would everyone suggest?


Also, I used to have the very old Infocus X1 (DLP) last time (many years ago) and I do not have problem with RBE.


----------



## Lotter01

Hi..havent posted for a lil while here...i am finally getting the w1070 in a few hours picking it up at my local dealer...i have 2 questions for owners..first i am gonna set it up of a coffee table for now and it will be 9'4'' from my 106'' (diagonal) inches screen (wich i already had)...do you think that at a trowing distance of 9'4'' the w1070 will fill my 106'' screen?....also i know that somewhere in this thread there are some settings for colors that someone posted but i cant find the page anymore..(long thread)...would anyone point me to the right page pls?...also i have read the latests post about the lamp hours counter and i will keep an eye on that!...gonna post my first impressions later today when i set it to the best PQ possible for now...my previous PJ was the optoma GT750E 720p so i hope i will see a significant improvement in PQ and especially in black levels...


----------



## brian6751

Mine is 9'6" and my image is 106". The projector could throw an even bigger image from that distance.


----------



## Lotter01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brian6751*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3780#post_23135325
> 
> 
> Mine is 9'6" and my image is 106". The projector could throw an even bigger image from that distance.


Ok thx for your reply!...


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lotter01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3780#post_23135312
> 
> 
> Hi..havent posted for a lil while here...i am finally getting the w1070 in a few hours picking it up at my local dealer...i have 2 questions for owners..first i am gonna set it up of a coffee table for now and it will be 9'4'' from my 106'' (diagonal) inches screen (wich i already had)...do you think that at a trowing distance of 9'4'' the w1070 will fill my 106'' screen?....also i know that somewhere in this thread there are some settings for colors that someone posted but i cant find the page anymore..(long thread)...would anyone point me to the right page pls?...also i have read the latests post about the lamp hours counter and i will keep an eye on that!...gonna post my first impressions later today when i set it to the best PQ possible for now...my previous PJ was the optoma GT750E 720p so i hope i will see a significant improvement in PQ and especially in black levels...



Use the BenQ calculator. It is spot on.


It calculated that I would need to mount my PJ 9'2" from the screen to get an image that is 110" and it does. I mounted it about an inch farther back and zoomed in ever so slightly, just to make sure.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *themagic*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3780#post_23133672
> 
> 
> Does any one have the firmware 1.04 just to keep on file with 1.05
> 
> Just in case in the future I need to revert from 1.05
> 
> If so please post thanks a million



There should be no reason to go back since 1.05 has all of the updates and fixes. I am also not sure if you can go back once you install the most recent firmware.


----------



## marjen

Ok so mine should be arriving tomorrow. Finally sending the Mits HD1000 out to pasture, its been a real trooper, must have had it 6-7 years now. So how loud is the Ben Q. It looks like this is going to be mounted a LOT closer than the mits and looks like it will be right over my head. So hoping its not too loud?


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

@rwestley,


Since you've A/B-ed these glasses more than anyone I know except maybe zombie lol, out of the 3Active and the 3DTV Corp glasses, forgetting price for a second, which would you say is better all around (red flash blocking, comfort, neutral tinting, brightness, maintaining synch, build quality)?


Narrowed my choice down to those two. 3DTV Corp is half the price almost, but I also want the best image, and don't mind paying a bit more for it, since I only need 2 pairs.


Thanks


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marjen*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3780#post_23135822
> 
> 
> Ok so mine should be arriving tomorrow. Finally sending the Mits HD1000 out to pasture, its been a real trooper, must have had it 6-7 years now. So how loud is the Ben Q. It looks like this is going to be mounted a LOT closer than the mits and looks like it will be right over my head. So hoping its not too loud?



Mine is mounted over my head and slightly in front of me.


Is it loud? I would say no.


Can you hear it? Yes, if there is nothing else on at the time. Normal volume of the programming easily masks the sound of the fan.


For comparison's sake. My PS3 when it runs hot is louder than the W1070. My PC, which is on the other side of the living room, probably 15' away, is louder than the W1070 as well.


It's not a silent projector by any stretch, but the only time I remember that it's making any noise at all, is if there is no noise coming from the movie or TV program I am watching.


----------



## brian6751

+1. Mine is 3-4 feet directly above my head and I barely ever notice it. When I do it is similar to when air is coming through your HVAC vents. The buzzing from the plasma this replaces was more bothersome.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *themagic*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3780#post_23133672
> 
> 
> Does any one have the firmware 1.04 just to keep on file with 1.05
> 
> Just in case in the future I need to revert from 1.05
> 
> If so please post thanks a million



I have them all backed up, don't worry. If anyone need an older one (for a good reason), I'll send it over no problem. So far, no one has had any major problems after they put in a new firmware, but it is handy to know that you can revert if need be. I would also definitely want that capability in case there are dumb ninja-"fixes" for problems that aren't actually problems.


----------



## tza88

My W1070 is being delivered today. Cant wait. Got a couple setup related questions that I need some help with. I plan on mounting the projector 11.5ft from the wall to get 120in screen. The HDMI and Power are a few feet behind that in the ceiling. I was going to get a track to run these in so that it looks nicer. Do i need separate tracks for the power and HDMI? Or do i not need to worry about interference? If i do need separate tracks, do they need to be a certain distance apart?


My other question is in regards to HDMI cables. When the house was being built, my project manager let me run 35 ft Bluerigger HDMI from the wall plate to the ceiling HDMI plate. Unfortunately Redmere was just coming out at the time and really hard to come by. I now need to get 2 cables: 1 from the wall to the receiver(3ft) and the second from the ceiling to the projector(6ft cable). Is it worth getting Redmere for these? OR will it not matter



Thanks All. Will post some pics once i get it all setup


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tza88*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3810#post_23136041
> 
> 
> My W1070 is being delivered today. Cant wait. Got a couple setup related questions that I need some help with. I plan on mounting the projector 11.5ft from the wall to get 120in screen. The HDMI and Power are a few feet behind that in the ceiling. I was going to get a track to run these in so that it looks nicer. Do i need separate tracks for the power and HDMI? Or do i not need to worry about interference? If i do need separate tracks, do they need to be a certain distance apart?
> 
> 
> My other question is in regards to HDMI cables. When the house was being built, my project manager let me run 35 ft Bluerigger HDMI from the wall plate to the ceiling HDMI plate. Unfortunately Redmere was just coming out at the time and really hard to come by. I now need to get 2 cables: 1 from the wall to the receiver(3ft) and the second from the ceiling to the projector(6ft cable). Is it worth getting Redmere for these? OR will it not matter
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks All. Will post some pics once i get it all setup



I run my power and HDMI cable in the same track no problem.


I run Redmere HDMI cables. If your 35ft Blue Riggers work, then no need to spend the extra money. I prefer Redmere just because it is less likely to have a problem as the tech was made specifically for long runs, and they are also thinner, so it is easier to run it in the same track as the power cable. Also easier to manipulate around corners due to it's thinness which in turn, makes them more pliable.


----------



## tza88

OK Cool Thanks Stuntman. The Bluerigger works perfectly and was done pre drywall. Just wasnt sure if using redmere on both ends would "help" or not make a difference since it will be adding 3 ft to one and 6 ft to the other end


----------



## Daniel Chaves

With these newer firmware and units, are people still finding they have heat issues or well finding that the need to remove that plastic sheet over the bulb to allow it to "potentially" run cooler? Im just wondering if before I mount mine if I should go ahead and remove that plastic like film that people have talked about previously in this thread?


----------



## brian6751

i have not altered mine at all


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tza88*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3810#post_23136242
> 
> 
> OK Cool Thanks Stuntman. The Bluerigger works perfectly and was done pre drywall. Just wasnt sure if using redmere on both ends would "help" or not make a difference since it will be adding 3 ft to one and 6 ft to the other end



Could make a difference. The longer the run with HDMI, the more potential for issues. I'd try it with the Blue Rigger, since it's already installed, first. No need to tear up dry all and buy new cables unless you have to.


Good luck.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3810#post_23136030
> 
> 
> I have them all backed up, don't worry. If anyone need an older one (for a good reason), I'll send it over no problem. So far, no one has had any major problems after they put in a new firmware, but it is handy to know that you can revert if need be. I would also definitely want that capability in case there are dumb ninja-"fixes" for problems that aren't actually problems.



Thanks for keeping the older versions of the firmware and good to know that one can revert back if problems are caused by a newer version.


----------



## TropMonk

@rwestley,


I just don't see an issue with the rechargeables. People saying "it's much easier to change out a battery".


I mean WTF guys, these lithium rechargeable batts will hold a charge for like 6+ months and are capable of going for like 5-10+movies without being recharged... Simply keep them charged up and you don't ever need to fiddle with replacing batteries ever!


I just find the rational of replacing batteries odd and wasteful.


"Rechargeable batteries don't last forever" Uhhh, correct, no they don't last forever, BUT they are good for MORE THAN 1,500 recharges, I doubt you'll have the glasses for that long so this is a moot point. Thus they will last for the life of the glasses basically so this is a moot point IMO.


Regarding doing a projector passive setup, I used to be in the camp of "Passive is much better than active" for two reasons, cheaper glasses and Passive looked much better and zero flicker. However, technology has picked up over the last 3 years and now I'd say that active 3D is MORE than capable of producing stunning flicker free images. PLUS the cost of glasses have come down from $100+ to around $50 for top notch quality glasses and $25 or so for the budget stuff. The cost of a dual projector setup and hassle of setting such a setup up (DOUBLE electricity usage, double projector cost, getting quality polarized optical glass for the projectors) just isn't worth it anymore unless you have the need of more than 20 3D glasses watching the same screen at the same time.


Setting up a passive projector setup is just a HUGE PITA... I'm not saying it's not doable of course, just comparing to the quality you get now off the w1070 with quality active glasses vs a passive setup of w1070's just wouldn't be worth it IMO.


----------



## aohus

I'm having an issue where my PC is connected to the Projector (running on a 25 ft HDMI HI-SPEED cable) and the connection is cutting in and out (projector shows as 'searching source'). It would blank out for some seconds, then come back on.


I am running it from my old GTX 280 (DVI - HDMI dongle).


Would this have to do with my GPU more so than the projector itself? Anyone else having issues with HDMI cutting in and out?


----------



## themagic

RLBURNSIDE, I PM'ed you with my email address please send me the firmware 1.04 thanks in advance.


----------



## pgrenier16

Hi fellas. I have been lurking for some time now. Have owned this projector since just before the superbowl. FW 1.03. No problems. Only one word to describe the experience.......SUPERB. Love the 3D, love the sharpness and detail. And to top it off, I'm projecting onto a crappy beige wall with kids crap all over it. Still looks phenomenal.


Question on the mounts. I'm Looking at the Mustang (I'm a cheapskate) and likely getting the Elite screen electric100 with acousticpro1080p2 material. Problem is I have a drop tile ceiling in the basement. Is the Mustang mount capable of being mounted with a drop ceiling (obviously on the joists/plywood insert)? Are the accesory poles and gadgets enough to allow for this type of installation?


Also, any opinions out there on the acousticpro material???


----------



## DaGamePimp

I just installed a new electric screen yesterday in my game room (the new screen has more black drop at the top versus the screen that it replaced) and noticed that the vertical lens shift is actually fairly decent on the w1070.


People have been reporting it as being very limited, to just a few inches, but I shifted about 10 inches with it and the funny thing is my sharpness actually slightly improved.


Will be working on wiring up the screen trigger later today.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aohus*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3810#post_23137351
> 
> 
> I'm having an issue where my PC is connected to the Projector (running on a 25 ft HDMI HI-SPEED cable) and the connection is cutting in and out (projector shows as 'searching source'). It would blank out for some seconds, then come back on.
> 
> 
> I am running it from my old GTX 280 (DVI - HDMI dongle).
> 
> 
> Would this have to do with my GPU more so than the projector itself? Anyone else having issues with HDMI cutting in and out?




Most likely a cable issue, try a different cable or add in a powered 1x2 splitter / repeater. The first 25' cable I used would make the w1070 blank out here and there and after changing it out the new one is rock solid.


Of course it could be the card as well but that's obviously a more expensive option (unless you have the urge to upgrade anyway







).


I am using three connections on my GTX680 and for one I had to use dual powered splitters in the chain to have a 100% solid signal at the end of an almost 40' run of high speed HDMI into a different room (not Redmere cables).


One of the powered splitters is right at the PC out of the gpu and the other is right at the wall plate sending signal over a 25' into a Denon AVR and then out to my AE4000.


I was using wireless HDMI but with many people moving around in the room the signal would fluctuate here and there.


Jason


----------



## Daniel Chaves

So Im new to adjusting projectors, what would you say I need to do next to correct the image, I am sooo close ^^;; and I dont want to use any keystoning >.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TropMonk*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3810#post_23137157
> 
> 
> @rwestley,
> 
> 
> I just don't see an issue with the rechargeables. People saying "it's much easier to change out a battery".
> 
> 
> I mean WTF guys, these lithium rechargeable batts will hold a charge for like 6+ months and are capable of going for like 5-10+movies without being recharged... Simply keep them charged up and you don't ever need to fiddle with replacing batteries ever!
> 
> 
> I just find the rational of replacing batteries odd and wasteful.
> 
> 
> "Rechargeable batteries don't last forever" Uhhh, correct, no they don't last forever, BUT they are good for MORE THAN 1,500 recharges, I doubt you'll have the glasses for that long so this is a moot point. Thus they will last for the life of the glasses basically so this is a moot point IMO.
> 
> 
> Regarding doing a projector passive setup, I used to be in the camp of "Passive is much better than active" for two reasons, cheaper glasses and Passive looked much better and zero flicker. However, technology has picked up over the last 3 years and now I'd say that active 3D is MORE than capable of producing stunning flicker free images. PLUS the cost of glasses have come down from $100+ to around $50 for top notch quality glasses and $25 or so for the budget stuff. The cost of a dual projector setup and hassle of setting such a setup up (DOUBLE electricity usage, double projector cost, getting quality polarized optical glass for the projectors) just isn't worth it anymore unless you have the need of more than 20 3D glasses watching the same screen at the same time.
> 
> 
> Setting up a passive projector setup is just a HUGE PITA... I'm not saying it's not doable of course, just comparing to the quality you get now off the w1070 with quality active glasses vs a passive setup of w1070's just wouldn't be worth it IMO.



It really depends on what your prefer as far as rechargeable or non-rechargeable glasses are right for you. I have both types.. The important thing is the quality of the glasses. Thanks for your post regarding active vs passive 3D.


----------



## kingmatt811

Anyone got a good calibration on their projector. Im looking for the best settings possible. Also how does your Benq1070 react to rapid motion (like a basketball game). Mine is only OK so is there any setting used to help with some choppy motion blur? Very minimal but hoping to make it a little better


----------



## Adamd

Well I got my w1070 today and I'm liking it so far, it came with v1.4. Only problem is if you look at the very top of the screen there is a light circle. If I play with the zoom I can get it in focus at it looks like a small hair or scratch. The think is I can only see it because I projected it on a white wall, when my screen gets here it will be hitting the velvet boarder and I will not see it. Would you guys bother getting a different one?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kingmatt811*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3810#post_23138376
> 
> 
> Anyone got a good calibration on their projector. Im looking for the best settings possible. Also how does your Benq1070 react to rapid motion (like a basketball game). Mine is only OK so is there any setting used to help with some choppy motion blur? Very minimal but hoping to make it a little better



Motion blur is great with this projector. One of the best. Regarding calibration it is very good out of the box but can be made even better with a few tweaks. No sense giving any numbers since each situation is different depending on the screen, room and other things.


----------



## 3dmaven




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3810#post_23138098
> 
> 
> So Im new to adjusting projectors, what would you say I need to do next to correct the image, I am sooo close ^^;; and I dont want to use any keystoning >.


----------



## Adamd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3810#post_23138491
> 
> 
> What? No superlatives? No exlamation marks? No Love?
> 
> "I'm liking it so far." is to a new projector as "You look nice tonight." is to a girlfriend or wife...and God forbid you follow that up by pointing out an imperfection.




Lol well for 1000 bucks I can't believe the picture this thing puts out. The 3d is the best I've ever seen, the colors look great and its very bright. The only thing that I will need to get used to is the black levels, I'm coming from a vt50 do I'm used to those inky blacks. I'm hopping my ND2 filter helps with that. I see slot of ranbows in 3d and I hope the filter will help with that as well. But all around I'm really happy, I'm just waiting for my screen to show up then its going into the man cave.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3780#post_23134255
> 
> 
> There are several sites selling the lamp in the US. Some are OEM and others are aftermarket lamps.
> 
> http://www.focusedtechnology.com/ag-5j-j7l05-001-benq.html?utm_source=googlepepla&utm_medium=adwords&id=19154206696&utm_content=pla&gclid=CKHFspqdnrYCFUWd4Aod_1kApw
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Projector-Lamp-BENQ-W1070-/271135127618
> 
> http://www.projectorlampgenie.com/us/benq-w1070-original-lamp.html?m1track=googlebase&gclid=CPKm-eCdnrYCFYbc4AodeXYA6g
> 
> 
> I would not be surprised to see even lower prices in the coming months considering how many of these projectors are being sold.
> 
> 
> The same is true of the UK site shipping to the US.



Thanks for the information, unfortunately the same issue exists, US suppliers not shipping to Australia, all three the same. Hopefully, by the time I need a lamp replacement, there will be other sources or these suppliers will realise there is a far bigger market out there. Come on USA suppliers move into the modern era and service all of the world, you may like it and the earth is not flat, and you will not fall off.


Interesting that the UK site of Amazon will not ship to the USA.


On the issue of Amazon sites being independent, I don't believe this is true for a number of reasons. Firstly, I do not need different logins for either site (UK or USA) if I an logged into one then switch I am automatically logged into the other. Secondly, we have one single return site here in Australia (in Sydney) for returns from either site. Hence, they are not independent.


----------



## peterho3

Can anyone help me get 3D bluray working from laptop to W1070 using TMT (3/5/6) ? Using standalone bluray player I can get the projector to trigger 3D automatically straight away at 24Hz. With my laptop connect hdmi cable direct to projector, I just can't figure a way to trigger the projector into 3D mode. I can enable 3D in TMT and select 3D (frame packing) in the W1070 menu but picture is nothing but a mess. My laptop spec is Toshiba i5 with HD5650.


----------



## brian6751




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3800_100#post_23138522
> 
> 
> Lol well for 1000 bucks I can't believe the picture this thing puts out. The 3d is the best I've ever seen, the colors look great and its very bright. The only thing that I will need to get used to is the black levels, I'm coming from a vt50 do I'm used to those inky blacks. I'm hopping my ND2 filter helps with that. I see slot of ranbows in 3d and I hope the filter will help with that as well. But all around I'm really happy, I'm just waiting for my screen to show up then its going into the man cave.



im coming from a D7000 Samsung plasma so i know what you mean about the blacks. although they dont quite match the inky blacks of the plasma, they are very good and the shadow detail, color. and sharpness makes up for it IMO. the picture is great out of the box but a couple changes will make it even better. what screen did you get? i originally got a white 1.1 gain screen but im replacing it with a .8 gain HC gray one. my walls are not dark colored and i like to have a couple lights on sometimes. i got a 67mm ND filter but it doesnt fit on the lens so im not using it.


----------



## Adamd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brian6751*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3810#post_23138732
> 
> 
> im coming from a D7000 Samsung plasma so i know what you mean about the blacks. although they dont quite match the inky blacks of the plasma, they are very good and the shadow detail, color. and sharpness makes up for it IMO. the picture is great out of the box but a couple changes will make it even better. what screen did you get? i originally got a white 1.1 gain screen but im replacing it with a .8 gain HC gray one. my walls are not dark colored and i like to have a couple lights on sometimes. i got a 67mm ND filter but it doesnt fit on the lens so im not using it.




I got a 1.2 gain white screen that's 92 inches. My room is light controlled and walls including ceiling are painted a very dark blue that is flat. I had a projector a year ago and already had the room setup for a theater room. I can't wait to see how it looks on my new screen.


----------



## Auric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3810#post_23138541
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information, unfortunately the same issue exists, US suppliers not shipping to Australia, all three the same..



Why not using a Service like Shipito.com ???


Edit: or why not getting just the Lamp for 129 Australian Dollar, from that Australien based Shop? http://www.digitalcameras.com.au/product.aspx?src=myshopping&productid=433959


----------



## Lotter01

Ok well...time for some kind of a review (for what i worth do try to do one)...First i must agree with everyone that said and also all the reviews saying that the PQ of the w1070 out of the box is very good!.The PQ compared to my previous PJ (Optoma GT750E) is absolutely stunning!..it is like day and night!.First the w1070 has better blacks (even if not the best)..second i found its shadow details and sharpness amazing !.I have tried all the preset modes and the ne i prefer the most is the standard one and i also read in some reviews that it is the most accurate preset mode out of the box..so what i did is adjust some settings (to my own tastes and eyes) and run it like this since!.Concerning the fan noise to me it is not louder then any of my previous PJ'S (this is my 4th).Now about the hours counter i have been checking it very closely and when i last checked last night the count was accurate..i used it 9 hours during all day and before i shut it off it was reading 9 hours using smart eco from the start and i havent changed that setting for all day...the firmware is 1.04.All in all i am amazed and absolutelly glad that i chose this PJ for now since it is working flawlessly since yesterday (i know it hasnt been long yet) but for now it is clearly the best PJ that i have owned and easely the BEST PQ of all...I have owned 2 pioneer Kuro's plasma's in the past and i think i have a good eye when it comes to adjust a picture so fr what its worth here is what i did...Mode=Standard....i noticed that adjusting the brightness to 48 you start loosing details in darker scenes so i agjusted it to 51 wich is high enough not too loose details...Contrats=49...Color and tint cant be adjusted with HDMI so they are at a default 50...As far as noise in the picture i also noticed that the default 15 fr sharpness is way too much for nothing...i adjusted it t 7 and it reduced noise a lot...Color temp=normal.....Noise reduction=3...For color temp fine tuning i tried using the settings provided my some reviews but i funt the picture too dark with those settings..if you go down to 50 something for RGB gain the picture gets very dark (to me at least) so what i did is that i set them all to 100 with offset at 256 for all...Gamma is 2.2 and brilliant color off...Here is a picture i took when watching Hobbit Blu-ray....Notice that Gandalf's beard is not as bright in the real picture on the screen must be because of my cell phone wich i took the pic with...also this is on 1.2 gain screen 106''....Well i know i am in no means an expert and i dont claim i am but just wanted to share what i think and what i did...I am gonna enjoy this PJ for quite some time now and i am very pleased with this purchase!....Note; I didnt try 3D yet cause i dont have any glasses for now i will
006.jpg 129k .jpg file get some soon.


----------



## jandk4014




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterho3*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3810#post_23138620
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me get 3D bluray working from laptop to W1070 using TMT (3/5/6) ? Using standalone bluray player I can get the projector to trigger 3D automatically straight away at 24Hz. With my laptop connect hdmi cable direct to projector, I just can't figure a way to trigger the projector into 3D mode. I can enable 3D in TMT and select 3D (frame packing) in the W1070 menu but picture is nothing but a mess. My laptop spec is Toshiba i5 with HD5650.



I'm glad you bring this up. Today I begin the installation of my video room and I'll be running nearly the exact same setup (different computer of course). Does anybody else have experience with TMT and the 3D capabilities of this projector?


----------



## latexii

Gotta love the sharpness of this W1070 .. ND2 -filter fits also pretty nicely on this one ..


----------



## marjen

So my W1070 is coming today! But it just hit me that I might not have a receiver that can pass the 3D signal














I have a pioneer 1018AH. And i think i just read that I cant watch 3D bluray with it?! Why would a receiver, especially one only a few years old not let me watch 3D blueray, isnt it just sending a signal via HDMI and not doing any processing?


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *latexii*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3810#post_23139730
> 
> 
> Gotta love the sharpness of this W1070 .. ND2 -filter fits also pretty nicely on this one ..



Nice! What type of ND2 filter do you have and where did you get it? How did you affix it to the lens?


If you can - - what settings are you using? Lastly - - where do you see the biggest difference with the ND2 lens?


(Sorry for all the questions - - just trying to see the benefit of the ND2 lens and where to get it.)


----------



## brian6751




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marjen*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3800_100#post_23139772
> 
> 
> So my W1070 is coming today! But it just hit me that I might not have a receiver that can pass the 3D signal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pioneer 1018AH. And i think i just read that I cant watch 3D bluray with it?! Why would a receiver, especially one only a few years old not let me watch 3D blueray, isnt it just sending a signal via HDMI and not doing any processing?



I think that receiver missed the 3D train by one year. Your options are getting a new receiver or getting a 3D bluray player with two hdmi outputs like this one

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00752R4QO


----------



## marjen

SOB. So my little projector upgrade now includes a receiver.


----------



## jakcosnpol

Hey,


I'm about to get my first projector and the 1070 is on the top of my list. I have a bit of a problem though, as I would like to place the projector on a shelf on a wall facing the screen. The room is about 3600mm deep, and if I understood correctly the throw on this is only 1.5, which would mean that the minimum width for the screen is 3600mm/1.5=2,4m. Thats way too big. I'm looking for about 84" screen so the maximum width would be somewhere in the 1850mm range.


Other option is to put it on a ceiling mount and bring it closer to the sceen. I used BenQs throwing distance calculator ( http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/ , btw, it shows no lens shift for the W1070 here?) to see how it would bit. Can some of you guys help me a bit. If I choose the following settings: ceiling/wall mount, set the distance from the screen to a 2.8 meters and set the diagonal screen size to 85", projector (not screen) distance from the ceiling to 0,35 meters (I don't want it hanging too low) and ceiling height to 2.5 meters. Now it seems to work.


Problem is though, that now the projected image (or screen) is way too high, at 1,05 meters from the floor. I would like the low end of the image to be somewhere at 0.6-0.8 meters from the floor. How much I can lower it with the lens shift on the W1070?


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Oh I also like to report, I have had zero issues with my Onkyo HT-R990 (for the most part its a 616) passing all the sources and 3d to the projector.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lotter01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3810#post_23139615
> 
> 
> Ok well...time for some kind of a review (for what i worth do try to do one)...First i must agree with everyone that said and also all the reviews saying that the PQ of the w1070 out of the box is very good!.The PQ compared to my previous PJ (Optoma GT750E) is absolutely stunning!..it is like day and night!.First the w1070 has better blacks (even if not the best)..second i found its shadow details and sharpness amazing !.I have tried all the preset modes and the ne i prefer the most is the standard one and i also read in some reviews that it is the most accurate preset mode out of the box..so what i did is adjust some settings (to my own tastes and eyes) and run it like this since!.Concerning the fan noise to me it is not louder then any of my previous PJ'S (this is my 4th).Now about the hours counter i have been checking it very closely and when i last checked last night the count was accurate..i used it 9 hours during all day and before i shut it off it was reading 9 hours using smart eco from the start and i havent changed that setting for all day...the firmware is 1.04.All in all i am amazed and absolutelly glad that i chose this PJ for now since it is working flawlessly since yesterday (i know it hasnt been long yet) but for now it is clearly the best PJ that i have owned and easely the BEST PQ of all...I have owned 2 pioneer Kuro's plasma's in the past and i think i have a good eye when it comes to adjust a picture so fr what its worth here is what i did...Mode=Standard....i noticed that adjusting the brightness to 48 you start loosing details in darker scenes so i agjusted it to 51 wich is high enough not too loose details...Contrats=49...Color and tint cant be adjusted with HDMI so they are at a default 50...As far as noise in the picture i also noticed that the default 15 fr sharpness is way too much for nothing...i adjusted it t 7 and it reduced noise a lot...Color temp=normal.....Noise reduction=3...For color temp fine tuning i tried using the settings provided my some reviews but i funt the picture too dark with those settings..if you go down to 50 something for RGB gain the picture gets very dark (to me at least) so what i did is that i set them all to 100 with offset at 256 for all...Gamma is 2.2 and brilliant color off...Here is a picture i took when watching Hobbit Blu-ray....Notice that Gandalf's beard is not as bright in the real picture on the screen must be because of my cell phone wich i took the pic with...also this is on 1.2 gain screen 106''....Well i know i am in no means an expert and i dont claim i am but just wanted to share what i think and what i did...I am gonna enjoy this PJ for quite some time now and i am very pleased with this purchase!....Note; I didnt try 3D yet cause i dont have any glasses for now i will
> 006.jpg 129k .jpg file get some soon.



Standard is not the most accurate out of the box. At least not on my W1070. Cinema, User 1, and User 2 were. They are all the same modes incidentally.


Without seeing your W1070, I'd say you'd be better off using one of those modes, using Normal color temp, and going into the CMS and increasing saturation for each color a bit, if the colors aren't lush enough for you.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

okay going from an LCD to this projector, black levels for me look the same or better so I dont have that sad plasma conversion or high end projector that some people have about blacky inks so I am very happy with what this is able to reproduce.


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brian6751*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3840#post_23139819
> 
> 
> I think that receiver missed the 3D train by one year. Your options are getting a new receiver or getting a 3D bluray player with two hdmi outputs like this one



Would a Monoprice HDMI splitter do the job?


I'd rather not replace my 3808 with something "lesser" just to get HDMI 1.4/3D pass though.


----------



## wanab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marjen*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3800_50#post_23139868
> 
> 
> SOB. So my little projector upgrade now includes a receiver.


there's a model 330 out for 177 at B&H


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3750#post_23130829
> 
> 
> They were out of "Red" 3DTV glasses - - so this is what I received. They work great! Also rechargeable - -as you can see in the picture. I got them from Amazon.



I just got two pairs of these same glasses (black) from a Chinese seller on eBay ( http://www.ebay.com/itm/3D-Active-Shutter-Glasses-For-Acer-BenQ-Optoma-View-Sonic-DLP-Link-Projector-TV-/310611853782?pt=US_Video_Glasses&hash=item4851e8c1d6 ).


I notice that the included instructions suggest that the glasses are 120hz (not 144 hz) and the charge will last only 20 hz (not the listed 35 hrs. listed in the eBay listing). Can you let me know if the instructions that came with your Amazon glasses show they are 144 hz and have a 35hr. charge rating?


I watched The Avengers with them last night . . . and it is a pretty dark movie. I noticed that the red flash wasn't completely blocked - I'd guess that these block about 85% of the red in the blacks. Interestingly, I put on Avatar to test the glasses and the red flash didn't look quite as much as with The Avengers. I noticed that the default (in 3D mode) had Brilliant Color enabled. Turning this off helped to make the red flash less obvious.


The cross talk was practically non existent with the W1070 and these cheap glasses - much better than with my Epson 5010 and my Samsung plasma. I'm really impressed with the 3D from this unit. Even though the red flash wasn't completely eliminated - it wasn't bad either. I would rather have a little red flash "bleed through" than using my Epson 5010 (with good blacks) but having slight cross talk issues.


Again, I'd be interested to know if your glasses actually say 144hz and 35 hrs. in your included instructions.


Many thanks.


Ian


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3840#post_23140856
> 
> 
> I just got two pairs of these same glasses (black) from a Chinese seller on eBay ( http://www.ebay.com/itm/3D-Active-Shutter-Glasses-For-Acer-BenQ-Optoma-View-Sonic-DLP-Link-Projector-TV-/310611853782?pt=US_Video_Glasses&hash=item4851e8c1d6 ).
> 
> 
> I notice that the included instructions suggest that the glasses are 120hz (not 144 hz) and the charge will last only 20 hz (not the listed 35 hrs. listed in the eBay listing). Can you let me know if the instructions that came with your Amazon glasses show they are 144 hz and have a 35hr. charge rating?
> 
> 
> I watched The Avengers with them last night . . . and it is a pretty dark movie. I noticed that the red flash wasn't completely blocked - I'd guess that these block about 85% of the red in the blacks. Interestingly, I put on Avatar to test the glasses and the red flash didn't look quite as much as with The Avengers. I noticed that the default (in 3D mode) had Brilliant Color enabled. Turning this off helped to make the red flash less obvious.
> 
> 
> The cross talk was practically non existent with the W1070 and these cheap glasses - much better than with my Epson 5010 and my Samsung plasma. I'm really impressed with the 3D from this unit. Even though the red flash wasn't completely eliminated - it wasn't bad either. I would rather have a little red flash "bleed through" than using my Epson 5010 (with good blacks) but having slight cross talk issues.
> 
> 
> Again, I'd be interested to know if your glasses actually say 144hz and 35 hrs. in your included instructions.
> 
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> 
> Ian



The instructions are incorrect. The glasses do support 144hz. Probably old instructions. I agree that these glasses block about 85% of the red. It is noticeable in dark scenes. If one is in the market for new glasses I recommend the 3dTV now black glasses at 2 pairs for $58 on Amazon and the 3dActive rechargeable glasses from Dimensional Optics at two pairs for $99. The 3DActive are the same as the True Depth but come with nice cases and are cheaper. If you get these order them direct since Amazon may have old stock that does not support 144KZ.


----------



## jakcosnpol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jakcosnpol*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3840#post_23140055
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> 
> I'm about to get my first projector and the 1070 is on the top of my list. I have a bit of a problem though, as I would like to place the projector on a shelf on a wall facing the screen. The room is about 3600mm deep, and if I understood correctly the throw on this is only 1.5, which would mean that the minimum width for the screen is 3600mm/1.5=2,4m. Thats way too big. I'm looking for about 84" screen so the maximum width would be somewhere in the 1850mm range.
> 
> 
> Other option is to put it on a ceiling mount and bring it closer to the sceen. I used BenQs throwing distance calculator ( http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/ , btw, it shows no lens shift for the W1070 here?) to see how it would bit. Can some of you guys help me a bit. If I choose the following settings: ceiling/wall mount, set the distance from the screen to a 2.8 meters and set the diagonal screen size to 85", projector (not screen) distance from the ceiling to 0,35 meters (I don't want it hanging too low) and ceiling height to 2.5 meters. Now it seems to work.
> 
> 
> Problem is though, that now the projected image (or screen) is way too high, at 1,05 meters from the floor. I would like the low end of the image to be somewhere at 0.6-0.8 meters from the floor. How much I can lower it with the lens shift on the W1070?


Anyone have a clue what the adjustment using lens shift would be in this scenario? Does the 20% mean that in this case with the 84" (W 184cm x H 115cm) screen the maximum vertical shift would be 20% x H 1,15 = 23cm. So I could move the screen so that the bottom of the screen would be about (105cm - 23 cm =) 82cm from the ground?


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3840#post_23140924
> 
> 
> The instructions are incorrect. The glasses do support 144hz. Probably old instructions. I agree that these glasses block about 85% of the red. It is noticeable in dark scenes. If one is in the market for new glasses I recommend the 3dTV now black glasses at 2 pairs for $58 on Amazon and the 3dActive rechargeable glasses from Dimensional Optics at two pairs for $99. The 3DActive are the same as the True Depth but come with nice cases and are cheaper. If you get these order them direct since Amazon may have old stock that does not support 144KZ.



Thanks rwestley for the quick reply. Good to hear that the instructions are wrong and that I have the right glasses.


Thanks for the recommendation for the 3dTV. If I can order the cheaper (two pair for $58.00) from Dimensional Optics I will have to get me a pair. If you agree that the cheap Chinese eliminate about 85% of the red, do you find that the 3dTV can almost completely eliminate red flash and still offer cross talk free viewing? I've been reading over all the posts, and it's difficult to know what's the best bang-for-your buck.


The only slight inconvenience with the cheap Chinese unbranded glasses was the tendency to switch the polarity of the L/R synch. It was easy to simply "touch' the button at the top of the frames to instantly re-synch them.


Thanks again!


Ian


----------



## Lotter01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3840#post_23140645
> 
> 
> Standard is not the most accurate out of the box. At least not on my W1070. Cinema, User 1, and User 2 were. They are all the same modes incidentally.
> 
> 
> Without seeing your W1070, I'd say you'd be better off using one of those modes, using Normal color temp, and going into the CMS and increasing saturation for each color a bit, if the colors aren't lush enough for you.


I cant remember where and on what site i read this but i tought standard was the most accurate out of the box...i am going to try what you suggested me...thx Mike!.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

so I popped on an ND2 filter using some electrical tape for now and I have to say yeah its a welcome addition for people in smaller rooms


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3840#post_23141145
> 
> 
> so I popped on an ND2 filter using some electrical tape for now and I have to say yeah its a welcome addition for people in smaller rooms



Where did you get the ND2 filter from? Did you just tape it to the lens - - top & bottom? Any heat issues?


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3840#post_23141165
> 
> 
> Where did you get the ND2 filter from? Did you just tape it to the lens - - top & bottom? Any heat issues?



Ebay, I bought a 67mm to 72mm adapter and then bought a 72mm ND2 filter, what I plan to do is use silicon to adhere the adapter to the projector so I can ten remove the filter as needed by unscrewing it but so far both on 3d and 2d it looks fine, gave me a little better blacks and cut down a bit of the brightness.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Those using this projector with a Visual Apex "Vapex" screen, I am unable to hook up the wireless trigger as its two side and either hits the casing or the nearby ports, so I can use a normal small headphones extension or even a short splitter to extend it out, it should still work right?


----------



## brian6751




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3840#post_23140775
> 
> 
> Would a Monoprice HDMI splitter do the job?
> 
> 
> I'd rather not replace my 3808 with something "lesser" just to get HDMI 1.4/3D pass though.



Unfortunately no. You need the bluray player to split the audio from the video.


You may be able to run the Hdmi from your player to the projector and then try an optical cable to the avr for the audio. Not sure if that will work though.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3840#post_23141203
> 
> 
> Ebay, I bought a 67mm to 72mm adapter and then bought a 72mm ND2 filter, what I plan to do is use silicon to adhere the adapter to the projector so I can ten remove the filter as needed by unscrewing it but so far both on 3d and 2d it looks fine, gave me a little better blacks and cut down a bit of the brightness.



Thanks - - lots of choices on Ebay for a 72mm adapter and ND2 filter. Since yours works so well - - do you mind letting me know who the manufacturer is or the brand name?


What do you keep your brightness at with the the ND2 filter on? Thx - Rico.


P.S. - loving this projector! I watched a little bit of Lincoln last night before I fell to sleep. Love the "George Washington - Privy" joke!


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3840#post_23141228
> 
> 
> Those using this projector with a Visual Apex "Vapex" screen, I am unable to hook up the wireless trigger as its two side and either hits the casing or the nearby ports, so I can use a normal small headphones extension or even a short splitter to extend it out, it should still work right?



Be careful here as the w1070 claims to be a stereo mini-jack in the service menu and the Vapex wireless trigger is mono.


Jason


----------



## Ricoflashback

Quote:

Originally Posted by Daniel Chaves View Post


Ebay, I bought a 67mm to 72mm adapter and then bought a 72mm ND2 filter, what I plan to do is use silicon to adhere the adapter to the projector so I can ten remove the filter as needed by unscrewing it but so far both on 3d and 2d it looks fine, gave me a little better blacks and cut down a bit of the brightness.


Thanks - - lots of choices on Ebay for a 72mm adapter and ND2 filter. Since yours works so well - - do you mind letting me know who the manufacturer is or the brand name?


What do you keep your brightness at with the the ND2 filter on? Thx - Rico.


P.S. - loving this projector! I watched a little bit of Lincoln last night before I fell to sleep. Love the "George Washington - Privy" joke!


****************************************************************

I ordered on Ebay - - I did get a "glass" ND2 filter. I just thought it would be better than plastic.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3840#post_23141081
> 
> 
> Thanks rwestley for the quick reply. Good to hear that the instructions are wrong and that I have the right glasses.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation for the 3dTV. If I can order the cheaper (two pair for $58.00) from Dimensional Optics I will have to get me a pair. If you agree that the cheap Chinese eliminate about 85% of the red, do you find that the 3dTV can almost completely eliminate red flash and still offer cross talk free viewing? I've been reading over all the posts, and it's difficult to know what's the best bang-for-your buck.
> 
> 
> The only slight inconvenience with the cheap Chinese unbranded glasses was the tendency to switch the polarity of the L/R synch. It was easy to simply "touch' the button at the top of the frames to instantly re-synch them.
> 
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> 
> Ian



The L/R switch is somewhat of a pain. I also found that it was easy to hit the button and throw things off. If I had to pick the glasses I like the best it would be either the 3DTV ones sold on Amazon two for $58 or the $50 per pair ones sold by 3DActive. You will not regret buying either ones.


----------



## DaGamePimp

Hoya is the brand to get if you want one of the best ND filters.


EDIT... * Added the links below as an example since there was some confusion on proper size for the w1070 (none of them will screw in as the w1070 is not threaded for such an addition)


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hoya-72mm-2X-Neutral-Density-Multi-Coated-Lens-Filter-Brand-New-/370750582756?_trksid=p3284.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%252BUA%252BP%252BFICS%252BUFI%252BIIUM%26otn%3D4%26pmod%3D300609602346%26ps%3D54 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hoya-HMC-ND2-Neutral-Grey-0-3-ND-2x-Filter-67-67mm-/130595158573?pt=Camera_Filters&hash=item1e6813fa2d 


Jason


----------



## TropMonk

I purchased my truedepth glasses off Amazon and they are the latest version.. It even said the version on the amazon site, just had to scroll down to the nitty gritty info.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3840#post_23141715
> 
> 
> Hoya is the brand to get if you want one of the best ND filters.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hoya-72mm-2X-Neutral-Density-Multi-Coated-Lens-Filter-Brand-New-/370750582756?_trksid=p3284.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%252BUA%252BP%252BFICS%252BUFI%252BIIUM%26otn%3D4%26pmod%3D300609602346%26ps%3D54
> 
> 
> Jason



Thanks, Jason. I started out with an inexpensive (but not cheap) variable ND2-ND400 glass filter. I'll see how it goes - - and if I like the effect, I can always get a Hoya filter.


Besides - - some of the filters cost $200 to $300 dollars! Around one third the cost of the projector!!!


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Auric*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3810#post_23139606
> 
> 
> Why not using a Service like Shipito.com ???
> 
> 
> Edit: or why not getting just the Lamp for 129 Australian Dollar, from that Australian based Shop? http://www.digitalcameras.com.au/product.aspx?src=myshopping&productid=433959



Thanks for the information. Unfortunately, the 'lamp' you have shown in Australia is the lamp only (AU$129) and must be hand fitted to the mount, which is a task potentially fraught with problems as far as I know. Alignment problem potential? If it is not let me know.


The direct equivalent to the US listed item, i.e. an original mounted lamp assembly, (AU$370.70) is:

http://www.digitalcameras.com.au/product.aspx?productid=437478 


There is also an OEM lamp (third party housing) assembly available at AU$172.68.

http://www.digitalcameras.com.au/product.aspx?productid=433958 


So, we will probably have to wait until other suppliers come on board and offer the assembly at a better price. Probably we have a fair amount of time to let things develop.


Edit: To assist fellow Australian owners:


Firstly, digital cameras who are listed above offer a lamp insurance replacement service addon as part of their sale. $30 for a lamp assembly and $54 for a bare lamp for 12 months or 1000 hrs warranty full replacement. Great idea!!


Secondly, after some research I have found these suppliers in Australia who have free shipping to all parts of Australia for lamps. The W1070 lamp assembly OEM is AU$258.75 (note they have a lead time of 7-10 days so they are obviously sourcing from overseas when you order from them):

http://www.projectorlampexperts.com.au/products/20516-benq-5jj7l05001.html 


So this is better, let's see how low they will be in the future.


----------



## JackB

I just received mine today and the picture looks pretty good. However, something is awry I think because when watching golf there is a lot of digital noise around the text that is shown when Golf Channel displays the scores. Anyone noticed this and figured out a fix. I believe it is bad enough that it's some type of setting mismatch. The rest of the picture does not show this.


----------



## albero67




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *albero67*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3300#post_23086963
> 
> 
> Bummer. After just over 200 hours on the lamp I started to get the rattling sound from the fan that is mentioned already several times in this forum. I bought mine at Visual Apex beginning of December and it was delivered in the first week of January. Firmware 1.03. Until now I was very happy with the projector. So hopefully Visual Apex can find a solution for me.



Update: Received a brand new projector from BenQ this afternoon. And it came with firmware 1.05. Everything seems to be fine, no fan noise anymore.


----------



## marjen

Now I know why I upgrade about once every 6-7 years! SO I have a new mount I got for christmas, and the thing does not really even remotely line up to the 3 holes on this projector. It has 4 arms, tried moving them around and not having any luck







So can anyone recommend an affordable mount that works with this projector. At this rate it will be awhile before I get to use this thing


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marjen*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3870#post_23142528
> 
> 
> Now I know why I upgrade about once every 6-7 years! SO I have a new mount I got for christmas, and the thing does not really even remotely line up to the 3 holes on this projector. It has 4 arms, tried moving them around and not having any luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So can anyone recommend an affordable mount that works with this projector. At this rate it will be awhile before I get to use this thing



The Mustang mount sold by Amazon is the most affordable. The Pearless is more expensive some like it a little better .


----------



## marjen

Thank you. Wondering if they sell them locally at best buy or something. Will check it out.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3840#post_23141715
> 
> 
> Hoya is the brand to get if you want one of the best ND filters.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hoya-72mm-2X-Neutral-Density-Multi-Coated-Lens-Filter-Brand-New-/370750582756?_trksid=p3284.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%252BUA%252BP%252BFICS%252BUFI%252BIIUM%26otn%3D4%26pmod%3D300609602346%26ps%3D54
> 
> 
> Jason



Jason how much improvement will the ND filer improve the Picture, take a wild guess 5%, 10% ???? is it hard to install or just turn it on the PJ. Just checked out BB and they have it for $49.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Hoya+-+72mm+2X+Neutral+Density+Multi-Coated+Lens+Filter/1304942485.p?id=mp1304942485&skuId=1304942485&st=Hoya%2072mm%202X%20Neutral%20Density%20Multi-Coated%20Lens%20Filter&cp=1&lp=1 




Thanks


Ralph


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Oh that reminds me mine is built in feb and is firmware 1.04 from visual apex.


----------



## marjen

Just turned mine on real quick, it was from Amazon and has 1.05 firmware


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3870#post_23142639
> 
> 
> Jason how much improvement will the ND filer improve the Picture, take a wild guess 5%, 10% ???? is it hard to install or just turn it on the PJ. Just checked out BB and they have it for $49.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Hoya+-+72mm+2X+Neutral+Density+Multi-Coated+Lens+Filter/1304942485.p?id=mp1304942485&skuId=1304942485&st=Hoya%2072mm%202X%20Neutral%20Density%20Multi-Coated%20Lens%20Filter&cp=1&lp=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Ralph



Ralph,


It's not designed to 'improve' the image per say, it's designed to lower the light output without degrading the image.


It can improve black level but at the same level it lowers white and so contrast is not improved (nor degraded even though the end result is less vivid).


Usually people that use these with front projection it is simply to tame the lumen output for a multitude of reasons. I have used them previously and they work well if you get a quality filter (like a Hoya).


The w1070 has enough lumen's to use an ND2 for 2D viewing but this is not something one would want in place for 3D.


Jason


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marjen*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3870#post_23142615
> 
> 
> Thank you. Wondering if they sell them locally at best buy or something. Will check it out.



Be careful at Best Buy their prices are often very high for mounts. Amazon shipping is fast. I have the Mustang and it works well with the 1070.


----------



## coderguy

An ND filter generally causes some loss in ANSI contrast due to the extra refraction point (or possibly imperfect dispersion), though the refractive index between the light traveling from lens to air to ND to air isn't changed that much, but it is a small amount though probably not very noticeable to the eye. Some people will tilt the lens slightly to lessen this (though I'm not sure how they'd know if they are making it better or worse, possibly judging by eye). The main purpose is to lower the lumen output / brightness of the projector, it is just sunglasses for the projector. The more expensive the ND filter, the more likely you are to get less dispersion and refraction. There can also be a small loss in sharpness sometimes (depends), but probably not enough to notice.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marjen*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3870#post_23142528
> 
> 
> Now I know why I upgrade about once every 6-7 years! SO I have a new mount I got for christmas, and the thing does not really even remotely line up to the 3 holes on this projector. It has 4 arms, tried moving them around and not having any luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So can anyone recommend an affordable mount that works with this projector. At this rate it will be awhile before I get to use this thing



The Chief RPAW is a very good "flush mount" for your ceiling.


If you need a "drop" - - the Peerless is really an elegant setup and well worth the $$$.


I needed a very short drop from the ceiling to max out the vertical height of my picture - - so the Chief Mount worked very well with three legs and is easy to put together. (Plus they have it in "White" which matches my ceiling)

http://www.chiefmfg.com/Products/RPAUW 


What really makes this a great projector is the light weight - - with the Chief Mount - - it's about 11 pounds - - total weight of projector and mount - - which makes it easier to ceiling mount with most any anchor.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3870#post_23143653
> 
> 
> An ND filter generally causes some loss in ANSI contrast due to the extra refraction point (or possibly imperfect dispersion), though the refractive index between the light traveling from lens to air to ND to air isn't changed that much, but it is a small amount though probably not very noticeable to the eye. Some people will tilt the lens slightly to lessen this (though I'm not sure how they'd know if they are making it better or worse, possibly judging by eye). The main purpose is to lower the lumen output / brightness of the projector, it is just sunglasses for the projector. The more expensive the ND filter, the more likely you are to get less dispersion and refraction. There can also be a small loss in sharpness sometimes (depends), but probably not enough to notice.



What about plastic versus a glass lens?


Do you compensate for the ND2 filter in any way - - either Brightness or Gamma?


I have an ND2 filter on order with a step up ring and will see how it works. If I can squeeze a little bit better blacks and depth - - that would be great. If not - it's not a major investment.


----------



## coderguy

You shouldn't have to compensate the calibration for an ND filter (if at all) since it is SUPPOSED to be neutral in all respects, meaning the waveform is preserved and so is the color and optical acuity. That said, some people have said there were some cheap ones that weren't actually 100% neutral. I was giving the technical side of what happens, but realistically it shouldn't be noticeable to the eye much (if at all) as long as you don't buy a knock-off or no-name brand one. I have never compared a glass vs. plastic one in A/B.


If it says resin or resin composite, that means its plastic. I think the Tiffen ones are generally glass and more "perfectly neutral", but you have to be careful because Tiffen has some confusing descriptions where you can think you are buying an ND filter and you are getting one with color added. Hoya ND filters should be ok to try, but I think most of these are plastic and I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't 100% neutral if you re-measured it before and after attachment with calibration equipment (probably tiny variance though). I think the real high-end brand that Hollywood uses is Schneider. Not saying Hoya wouldn't be just as good as far as how our eye sees it, but I've never compared the higher-end ones with lower-end ones in an A/B, so it's hard to tell.


B&H Audio/Video has a bunch of ND filters and they can help you if you call them or browse their site.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3870#post_23142765
> 
> 
> Was hoping to wait until the fall to see if BenQ would release an upgraded projector, similar to the W7000 but with the shorter throw distance of the W1070. My room is small (10' 8" maximum throw). Unfortunately my Acer 5360 died last weekend (fan failure). After a week of watching a 47" flat screen tv in its place I knew I wasn't going to make it through the summer. I ordered the W1070 last night through Amazon.ca which unfortunately is back ordered. Hopefully that means a fresh version 1.05 will be on its way soon.
> 
> Was about to hit the "Buy" button from NCIX for the same price but instead took Forum member's advice and read their fine print. I have ordered from there before without incident and I can understand why they want to cover their butt on things like projectors, but why take the risk onto myself. Hopefully the wait won't be too long. If the BenQ is a minor improvement over the 720p Dark Chip 3 Acer I will be happy, but I am hoping for alot more.



Did you consider the Benq W1080ST? That's what I have and I have been very happy with it's performance. Same manual as the W1070 but no vertical lens adjustment - so you need to nail your measurements appropriately. There are mounts that sould work with your space requirements.


66 inches for a 100" Diagonal screen. (Throw distance)


Projector People (Kirk) are drop shipping directly from Benq. I'm a huge Amazon fan but PP will match the price and quicker delivery in my estimation.


----------



## aohus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3810#post_23137702
> 
> 
> I just installed a new electric screen yesterday in my game room (the new screen has more black drop at the top versus the screen that it replaced) and noticed that the vertical lens shift is actually fairly decent on the w1070.
> 
> 
> People have been reporting it as being very limited, to just a few inches, but I shifted about 10 inches with it and the funny thing is my sharpness actually slightly improved.
> 
> 
> Will be working on wiring up the screen trigger later today.
> 
> Most likely a cable issue, try a different cable or add in a powered 1x2 splitter / repeater. The first 25' cable I used would make the w1070 blank out here and there and after changing it out the new one is rock solid.
> 
> 
> Of course it could be the card as well but that's obviously a more expensive option (unless you have the urge to upgrade anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> I am using three connections on my GTX680 and for one I had to use dual powered splitters in the chain to have a 100% solid signal at the end of an almost 40' run of high speed HDMI into a different room (not Redmere cables).
> 
> 
> One of the powered splitters is right at the PC out of the gpu and the other is right at the wall plate sending signal over a 25' into a Denon AVR and then out to my AE4000.
> 
> 
> I was using wireless HDMI but with many people moving around in the room the signal would fluctuate here and there.
> 
> 
> Jason



Just wanted to let you know that I did replace my aging graphics card and got a GTX 660 OC (NVIDIA 3DTV ready) for a good price via newegg. It resolved the hdcp handling issue.


I'm almost ready for the 3D experience. Just bought the 3DTV glasses (1 pair) for $59 via Amazon. ( http://www.amazon.com/3DTV-Corp-DLP-LINK-Projectors-Mitsubishi/dp/B004G2VJM6/ ) and a Jamestown White Matte Screen (100 inch) ( http://www.jamestownhometheaterscreen.com/100_screenDiagonal.html )


Another image. Thrown on an uneven surface white wall (I do have a window to the side that's bleeding a lot of light. It was definitely still viewable)


An extremely crude, and dirty setup. I know.


----------



## Ricoflashback

Well - I initially thought "Standard" was the best PQ for my BenQ - - but I am now on "Cinema" with "Warm." I still have "Brilliant Color" on - - it just looks better to me.


A couple pics off Directv....







[/URL]


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3870#post_23144668
> 
> 
> Well - I initially thought "Standard" was the best PQ for my BenQ - - but I am now on "Cinema" with "Warm." I still have "Brilliant Color" on - - it just looks better to me.
> 
> 
> A couple pics off Directv....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



Don't know about your particular sample, but Warm wasn't very accurate when I measured it. Normal was much closer out of the box.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Well, took a chance and it didn't pay off lol.


Ordered the 3Active glasses from Amazon, and I got the old 120hz version. Sent them back and ordered the 3DTV Corps from Amazon.


The 3Active will probably be the new version soon on Amazon though. They only had a few left so I would imagine when they restock, it will be with the 144hz version.


I'll try out 3DTV Corp for now though. Hope they are as comfortable as the 3Active's were. Will also miss rechargeable batteries, but at least I'll save $31 lol.


FYI, the 3DTV Corp glasses are $59 for 2 pairs now, up from $58. Guess demand is up lol.


----------



## aohus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3870#post_23144771
> 
> 
> FYI, the 3DTV Corp glasses are $59 for 2 pairs now, up from $58. Guess demand is up lol.



I have no idea why the title says 2 pairs. It's actually 1 pair. (total of 2)


----------



## brian6751




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aohus*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3870#post_23144815
> 
> 
> I have no idea why the title says 2 pairs. It's actually 1 pair. (total of 2)



Because its two pairs of glasses. Glasses are referred to as pairs due to having a pair of lenses.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3870#post_23144753
> 
> 
> Don't know about your particular sample, but Warm wasn't very accurate when I measured it. Normal was much closer out of the box.



I tried "Normal" and I think you're right! I'm pretty open to suggestions and am not locked in to any setting - - I'll gladly change as long as it looks good to my eyes.


Is there a "break-in" period with a projector? The reason I ask is that "Standard" doesn't look very good right now! I'm at 64 hours on my lamp. Smart Eco.


----------



## DaGamePimp

For those considering ND2's, Hoya has been measured by many people over the years and they are about the best of the inexpensive ND filters. I have done the measures myself as well when I used them and they do not degrade the image in any measurable way so our eyes will certainly not notice any change other than less light. Now obviously if you wish to spend more $ you can up your filter but you'll be hard pressed to see the difference (many industry pros recommend the Hoya filters for this type of use).



I wired up my screen trigger and the w1070 does indeed appear to use a stereo mini jack (3 conductor) even though the industry standard is monaural.


I used a stereo mini jack (headphone extension) into the projector itself and then wired my own custom mono 2 conductor jack to plug into the headphone extension.


The screen drops as soon as you power up and then goes up after the fan has cooled the lamp and you hear the final two beeps.


When I initially tried a mono mini jack directly into the pj it reset itself so be careful there, I have no explanation for why it did this but wanted to make those using electric screens aware (may have just been an oddity).


Jason


----------



## GeroJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GeroJ*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3720#post_23129866
> 
> 
> My W1070 projector has been on SmartECO since about five hours of use, and I'd have to say that the lamp time is still building near the 1:1.7 rate.
> 
> 
> Love the projector. Awesome 3D @ 110 inches.



I have been tracking the lamp clock with my current favorite settings for 2D (SmartECO, User 1, Brilliant Color Off, ...) and the lamp clock has been tracking the wall clock 1-to-1. What I did not consider in the original post above is the fact that we were watching lots of 3D, and on my W1070, when it exits 3D mode, it is left in Normal instead of returning to SmartECO, as well as Brilliant Color On. It was some time before I realized this, so it spent much more time in Normal than I considered.


I am happy with this, assuming that the lamp warning time is fixed at the X000 hours mark no matter the mode, and you just burn your way to it at the variable rates depending on utilization. It would be good if the warranty was based on a wall clock utilization, as someone has mentioned.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3870#post_23144866
> 
> 
> I tried "Normal" and I think you're right! I'm pretty open to suggestions and am not locked in to any setting - - I'll gladly change as long as it looks good to my eyes.
> 
> 
> Is there a "break-in" period with a projector? The reason I ask is that "Standard" doesn't look very good right now! I'm at 64 hours on my lamp. Smart Eco.




Hi Rico,


Yes there is a breaking period for projectors, so all the adjustment now will be changed in the near future the break in is about 200-250 hours have known this since this is my fourth PJ but so be on the safe side asked a Best Buy ISF calibrator and he agreed on the time frame, don't worry not going with BB, I will just go by eyeball and what people say on this thread, every ones eye sight is different so to me a calibrator is doing it with his PC etc and I may not agreed with his color adjustment except setting the PJ as close as 6500K.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3870#post_23143410
> 
> 
> Ralph,
> 
> 
> It's not designed to 'improve' the image per say, it's designed to lower the light output without degrading the image.
> 
> 
> It can improve black level but at the same level it lowers white and so contrast is not improved (nor degraded even though the end result is less vivid).
> 
> 
> Usually people that use these with front projection it is simply to tame the lumen output for a multitude of reasons. I have used them previously and they work well if you get a quality filter (like a Hoya).
> 
> 
> The w1070 has enough lumen's to use an ND2 for 2D viewing but this is not something one would want in place for 3D.
> 
> 
> Jason




Jason, you stated that the filter is most for 2D viewing not so much for the 3D, with that said do we have to take off the filter when watching 3D?? think that Amazon has it for $28.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00009R9DD/ref=s9_simh_gw_p421_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0JSFKF99YY5P1SSHG3V2&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846 



So what you said was that some black improvement and so forth, heck its worh the try for that amount of money.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3870#post_23144771
> 
> 
> Well, took a chance and it didn't pay off lol.
> 
> 
> Ordered the 3Active glasses from Amazon, and I got the old 120hz version. Sent them back and ordered the 3DTV Corps from Amazon.
> 
> 
> The 3Active will probably be the new version soon on Amazon though. They only had a few left so I would imagine when they restock, it will be with the 144hz version.
> 
> 
> I'll try out 3DTV Corp for now though. Hope they are as comfortable as the 3Active's were. Will also miss rechargeable batteries, but at least I'll save $31 lol.
> 
> 
> FYI, the 3DTV Corp glasses are $59 for 2 pairs now, up from $58. Guess demand is up lol.



Sorry you missed my post. I suggested that anyone interested in the 3DActive glasses order them direct from Dimensional Optics. They told me that the Amazon stock was old. Dimensional Optics just got the new ones and it will take a while to get them to Amazon and other dealers.

I have to say there service has been great and the new Glasses are the same as the True-Depth at a lower price. The 3D Active ones even come with a case. I have both the new 3D Active and the 3DTV glasses and they are both great.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aohus*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3870#post_23144815
> 
> 
> I have no idea why the title says 2 pairs. It's actually 1 pair. (total of 2)



The order comes with two pairs. Yes, they have raised the price by about a dollar.


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3870#post_23145793
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00009R9DD/ref=s9_simh_gw_p421_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0JSFKF99YY5P1SSHG3V2&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846
> 
> 
> So what you said was that some black improvement and so forth, heck its worth the try for that amount of money.



You don't use it in 3D because it would drop the brightness too much (your 3D glasses are already dropping brightness dramatically and are acting like a non-neutral density filter), hence the 3D glasses alter the color slightly usually which is why 3D mode can be calibrated through the glasses separately for more accurate color. That said, if your 3D brightness was really high or you had a tiny screen, you could possibly use it.


I would get the glass ND filter I guess (I think the one they posted above for $50 was glass), then the Hoya should be fine, though that one you posted might also be glass. Also, despite the above posts, an ND filter does cause a loss in ANSI contrast, any time you add another lens which has even the tiniest amount of refraction it's going to cause that. How much is debatable and it isn't measurable outside a lab despite what some claim because at the lens the measurement bleeds over unless you use some real fancy equipment and techniques. It is a very small loss most likely, but since the ND filter darkens the image which creates a perceptual increase in contrast (usually slightly darker images appear more contrasty to the eye to a point), then actually trying to decipher in a test to see if the lens has caused any difference is almost impossible as you would need 2 of the same projector that has equal optics to do it (one with a worn lamp, and one with the ND filter on it).


Which brings into question that you sometimes gotta wonder if some of these low-cost DLP's like the w1070 might have an achromatic lens element in the lens assembly which might be affixed more accurately than most of the other low-cost DLP's, just a theory. No idea if the chromatic aberrations are post corrected by achromatisms that are in addition to the lens in these lower cost DLP's


----------



## zapper

Thanks, CoderGuy


Will try B & H for the ND filters and see what they say, think that Amazon are plastic, but I am not sure.



Ralph..


----------



## coderguy

The plastic one might be ok, but I think I saw that some of the $40 ones were glass from Hoya anyhow.


----------



## zapper

The B&H are made of glass and for $5 more they sell 2 plastic wrench in the vent that someone inputs the filter to tight, that is a plus in the event that they are inputed to tight, but will look around to see what is the best buy for me and then go from that point.


Thanks for your expertise.



Ralph


----------



## DaGamePimp

Ralph,


A good quality ND filter (not a gradual) will reduce the light ouput in a linear fashion within the spectrum that we see (which is all we care about, correct?).


Cheap filters or the wrong type/application can decrease CR, ANSI and alter colors but the good ND filters do function exceptionally well for this use and decrease light output in a linear fashion with no perceivable loss of quality regarding contrast or color (even measures with proper gear show little variance).


The honest truth here however is that it seems most people now desire maximum lumen output and are not satisfied unless the image in blinding with punchy colors leaping from the screen, so odds are most will simply not like what an ND filter does to their image over-all even though they'll appreciate their new and improved black level.










* oh and for what it's worth I have had personal experience with 5-6 different ND filters and all of them were glass.


Best of luck should you try it,

Jason



- - - - -


----------



## Tyrone Burton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3800_100#post_23144753
> 
> 
> Don't know about your particular sample, but Warm wasn't very accurate when I measured it. Normal was much closer out of the box.


I'm used to flat screens and usually with those, warm is closest. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## marjen

Ok so I played around with the mount last night and finally figured a way to make it work. I spent much of today trying to mount the benq. I got the distance correct based off the calculator, but I was surprised how much lower this needs to sit then the mits hd1000 did. So It took me awhile to build up a base in the ceiling joists. But this new position has caused a big issue. The projector is now sitting very close to center of room, kitchen is above and it seems the joists there have some bounce to them, which is causing the projector to shake. Not sure how I am going to fix that, I might be able to push the project back one more joist which might help a little but this could be a deal breaker.


The next issue is very bizarre. So I noticed some wavy type lines on the screen. Its on all sources, tried both HDMI ports, everything I could think of. So for the hell of it, I put a piece of white paper in front of my screen. The wavy lines do NOT appear on the paper, but do on the entire screen? I think its moire but did not have the issue with my last projector, so need to play around and try and figure that out. I do have an AT screen (SMX material).


On the + size the colors are great out of the box and the image is a little sharper. Contrast is good. But at the moment the moire is really killing the image so need to try and reduce that.


----------



## Lotter01

Anyone knows why ''position'' to adjust the image from left to right and up and down is not highlighted in the menu and why i cant use it?...thx .


----------



## tza88

For those of you using the Peerless mount, is there a best way to attach to the projector? There are only 3 mount holes and the peerless has four mounting arms. Would love to see or hear any recommendations.


----------



## solaris72

Will this mount will work fine for W1070?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TXNS6G/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_9?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER 



Do you recommend any other better mount out in in the market?


----------



## Mani4

I have the peerless mount and it fits, although a bit tricky. You only need to use 3 arms and you can take the fourth one off. I have 8' ceiling so I wanted the projector as close as possible to the ceiling. Check these photos. Its difficult to explain although, the arms have to be nearly tangent to the central ring for it to work.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

So would a stereo to mono headphones adapter do the same thing for the trigger?


----------



## marjen

Ok so spent some more time with this thing today. I really am not happy with the image. I dont know if it is definitely moire or just some sort of other issue. Tried watching soccer and it just looked horrible, looks like when you zap the sharpness up really high. Everything is fuzzy and not in focus, motion artifacts when the camera moves, even the grass looks horrible until the camera stops moving then it comes into focus. I have turned sharpness to 0, and there was some other setting that sounded similar, turned that down as well. Still see horizontal lines across the screen, sort of a grey or purplish in color. Every source, does not matter what it is. Frustrated and not sure what to do next. Not sure about amazons return policy but i guess i need to explore it. Sooooo disappointed, was so excited to get this projector, though it would be a nice upgrade from the mits, but so far not even close to the case, any suggestions??


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3900#post_23148281
> 
> 
> So would a stereo to mono headphones adapter do the same thing for the trigger?



I would think it should work, I looked for one at my local rat shack the other day but they did not have it in stock.


It's possible that your vapex wireless adapter will just work with a mono extension but as I said my w1070 reset itself when I used mono into the pj (so ..?







).


Best of luck, be sure to post your findings.


Jason


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marjen*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3900#post_23148332
> 
> 
> Ok so spent some more time with this thing today. I really am not happy with the image. I dont know if it is definitely moire or just some sort of other issue. Tried watching soccer and it just looked horrible, looks like when you zap the sharpness up really high. Everything is fuzzy and not in focus, motion artifacts when the camera moves, even the grass looks horrible until the camera stops moving then it comes into focus. I have turned sharpness to 0, and there was some other setting that sounded similar, turned that down as well. Still see horizontal lines across the screen, sort of a grey or purplish in color. Every source, does not matter what it is. Frustrated and not sure what to do next. Not sure about amazons return policy but i guess i need to explore it. Sooooo disappointed, was so excited to get this projector, though it would be a nice upgrade from the mits, but so far not even close to the case, any suggestions??



I would suggest that you turn brilliant color off, use the smart eco mode and use the cinema setting. I would do the test using a short hdmi cable with a Blu-Ray player. You might also want to use gamma 2.4 if you have a totally dark room.

It sounds like there may be an issue with the source that is causing the problem. Go to information at look at the resolution.


----------



## marjen

I have tried brilliant color on and off, I am using cinema and smart eco. Gamma is 2.4 and tried 2.5 and 2.6. Seeing this on xbox, ps3 and directv. Did NOT have issue with same setup, same cables with mits.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marjen*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3900#post_23148397
> 
> 
> I have tried brilliant color on and off, I am using cinema and smart eco. Gamma is 2.4 and tried 2.5 and 2.6. Seeing this on xbox, ps3 and directv. Did NOT have issue with same setup, same cables with mits.



There is some kind of signal issue since others are not having the same problem Check your settings using the ps3 and be sure the output is set to 1080/24 for Blu-Ray. Try it with a short cable and see if there is any difference.


----------



## DaGamePimp

Cable/Sat box I can see that type of issue but if that is happening with a PS3 and a 360 then something is wrong somewhere (assuming all settings are set properly).


Do you possibly have an AVR that is adding in extra processing?


Of course it could just be a defective unit.


Jason


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Guys. may i ask what the Reference mode setting is for, and how it works?


----------



## marjen

Thanks guys it is going through an AVR, my pioneer 1018. I know it cant do 3d, but dont expect it to impact in any other way? ALso the "noise" is reduced when placing a piece of white paper over the screen which is why I thought maybe moire. BUt I would expect that with my last setup if it was an issue.


----------



## babka

Can someone kindly chime in and answer this for me. If I'm wanting to project a 144" (12 foot) wide image, Elite Projector Calculator shows that I need a 10' 3" ceiling. Is this correct? I have a standard 8' ceiling.


----------



## tza88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mani4*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3900#post_23148207
> 
> 
> I have the peerless mount and it fits, although a bit tricky. You only need to use 3 arms and you can take the fourth one off. I have 8' ceiling so I wanted the projector as close as possible to the ceiling. Check these photos. Its difficult to explain although, the arms have to be nearly tangent to the central ring for it to work.



Mani4, Thanks a ton for these pictures. made my life a ton easier putting the mount on.


I am mounting this to a wood joist(2x3 I believe). Did you use the long screws that came with it to mount yours? if not, any recommendations what the best/most secure kind of screw I should use to go through this joist? Sorry for the noobish questions. This is my first PJ and the last thing I want is to do something wrong


----------



## babka

Thanks David for the info. Like you said, I'm also thinking it may be too dim and thus am considering getting the ACER H6510BD which is 3000 lumens. Although, there are no sites indicating how many lumens I'd get in it's "best mode" since it's relatively new.


----------



## marjen

Ok I tried PS3 directly to the projector with a different cable. Same issue. So while i was playing around I connected back up my old projector. I do notice the same thing when i look closely but to a lesser extent. Much less noticable, maybe because its not as bright?


Also how do I anable 3D? I figured while i was bypassing the AVR I would try 3d mode. I pop in hbbit and it says it does not detect a 3d display? Is there anything special i need to do?


EDIT: Forget it, I figured out 3d, holy crap it looks awesome!!


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3780#post_23134052
> 
> 
> When you insert the 3D into your player and the BenQ starts searching for the source get your remote and hit the 3D button on the remote and when you are on the 3D menu go to the second box and set it to frame packing or something similar and you should be OK, hope that this helps. Good Luck.




Try the baove method and it shoul help you, good luck


----------



## tsegelke

Accidentally started a new thread. Should have posted in here.


I had a few questions about a mount and wanted to see if anyone could help me.


In the diy screen section MississippiMan mentioned a Chief mount I should get for my w1070. Unfortunately I won't be able to get that one(got a $100 gift card for buying the w1070 at newegg so I need to buy the mount at newegg). Anyways I saw this mount

http://www.mounts.com/product?product=PBC-UMS 


From my understanding this mount should work. I also wanted to know if this mount would work with pvc pipe extensions? Just wanted to get some clarification before I went ahead and bought this. Thanks!



Also, I'm still in my apartment but went ahead and turned on the projector to see what the image was like. Wow! The w1070 thrown on a wall was pretty impressive. Can't wait till I have my screen built in the new home!


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3900#post_23148472
> 
> 
> Guys. may i ask what the Reference mode setting is for, and how it works?



Only time I recall seeing "Reference" in the menu/settings was in the User modes and there it is to use one of the factory presets as your starting 'reference' point.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tsegelke*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3900#post_23149181
> 
> 
> Accidentally started a new thread. Should have posted in here.
> 
> 
> I had a few questions about a mount and wanted to see if anyone could help me.
> 
> 
> In the diy screen section MississippiMan mentioned a Chief mount I should get for my w1070. Unfortunately I won't be able to get that one(got a $100 gift card for buying the w1070 at newegg so I need to buy the mount at newegg). Anyways I saw this mount
> 
> http://www.mounts.com/product?product=PBC-UMS
> 
> 
> From my understanding this mount should work. I also wanted to know if this mount would work with pvc pipe extensions? Just wanted to get some clarification before I went ahead and bought this. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm still in my apartment but went ahead and turned on the projector to see what the image was like. Wow! The w1070 thrown on a wall was pretty impressive. Can't wait till I have my screen built in the new home!



I recently did an install on a JVC with that exact mount and while it is very sturdy it's kind of a pain in the arse to work with, although once set you could take a hammer to it.


I would instead suggest this one at the egg... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882733127 


Jason


----------



## tsegelke

DaGamePimp,


Thanks for your help. Can I use an extension on that mount?


----------



## DaGamePimp

Yes it can be used with an extension.


Jason


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3870#post_23143410
> 
> 
> Ralph,
> 
> 
> It's not designed to 'improve' the image per say, it's designed to lower the light output without degrading the image.
> 
> 
> It can improve black level but at the same level it lowers white and so contrast is not improved (nor degraded even though the end result is less vivid).
> 
> 
> Usually people that use these with front projection it is simply to tame the lumen output for a multitude of reasons. I have used them previously and they work well if you get a quality filter (like a Hoya).
> 
> 
> The w1070 has enough lumen's to use an ND2 for 2D viewing but this is not something one would want in place for 3D.
> 
> 
> Jason




Jason is this the same filter www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/23320-REG/Hoya_A72ND2X_72mm_Neutral_De or is it a different one????? If not will order from Amazon, do not know if amazons are made out off glass.


Thanks


Ralph


----------



## kingmatt811

Today I had a really weird problem with my projector. My projector randomly turned off and made a sort of popping sound. I went to look at it and the power button was flashing red. What does this mean? I unplugged it and it is now working but it has me a little worried. I would assume this means that this is something to do with heat from the projector but mine is just sitting on a desk. No real blockage of the fan and in a good location for air flow. Has this happened to anyone else and is my projector fine or should I be worried?


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3900#post_23149361
> 
> 
> Jason is this the same filter www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/23320-REG/Hoya_A72ND2X_72mm_Neutral_De or is it a different one????? If not will order from Amazon, do not know if amazons are made out off glass.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Ralph



That looks like the right one if 72mm is indeed the correct size. I only linked to the one that I did as an example based upon what others were stating regarding the size (I have not measured it).













> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kingmatt811*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3900#post_23149598
> 
> 
> Today I had a really weird problem with my projector. My projector randomly turned off and made a sort of popping sound. I went to look at it and the power button was flashing red. What does this mean? I unplugged it and it is now working but it has me a little worried. I would assume this means that this is something to do with heat from the projector but mine is just sitting on a desk. No real blockage of the fan and in a good location for air flow. Has this happened to anyone else and is my projector fine or should I be worried?



If you are within 30 days I would exchange it, it may be nothing and just a random oddity but then it could be a sign of more to come.


Best of luck,

Jason


----------



## Tyrone Burton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3900_100#post_23149212
> 
> 
> Only time I recall seeing "Reference" in the menu/settings was in the User modes and there it is to use one of the factory presets as your starting 'reference' point.
> 
> I recently did an install on a JVC with that exact mount and while it is very sturdy it's kind of a pain in the arse to work with, although once set you could take a hammer to it.
> 
> 
> I would instead suggest this one at the egg... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882733127
> 
> 
> Jason


Ahh right. Like when you start the projector up the first picture preset that appears will be the one you selected in the reference mode?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marjen*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3900#post_23148962
> 
> 
> Ok I tried PS3 directly to the projector with a different cable. Same issue. So while i was playing around I connected back up my old projector. I do notice the same thing when i look closely but to a lesser extent. Much less noticable, maybe because its not as bright?
> 
> 
> Also how do I anable 3D? I figured while i was bypassing the AVR I would try 3d mode. I pop in hbbit and it says it does not detect a 3d display? Is there anything special i need to do?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Forget it, I figured out 3d, holy crap it looks awesome!!



Your problem could be with the screen you are using. You are probably correct that the difference is in the brightness you are seeing. What kind of screen are you using?


----------



## marjen




> Quote:
> Your problem could be with the screen you are using. You are probably correct that the difference is in the brightness you are seeing. What kind of screen are you using?



I am using SMX material. I think it is the screen. If I put the screen at an angle i can see the problem go away. I think the material needs to be rotated. Well it looks like 2013 is really the year of the theater upgrade.







First the projector, which lead to needing a new receiver and now new screen, lol. My wife is going to disown me.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3870#post_23144866
> 
> 
> I tried "Normal" and I think you're right! I'm pretty open to suggestions and am not locked in to any setting - - I'll gladly change as long as it looks good to my eyes.
> 
> 
> Is there a "break-in" period with a projector? The reason I ask is that "Standard" doesn't look very good right now! I'm at 64 hours on my lamp. Smart Eco.



Standard isn't very accurate out of the box either. Use Cinema, User1, or User2, they are all the same mode, use Normal temp, go into CMS and increase saturation for every color by a bit, and you will be closer to Standard than you could ever really wish to be considering the price of the PJ and the small amount of adjustments that you need to make.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3870#post_23145915
> 
> 
> Sorry you missed my post. I suggested that anyone interested in the 3DActive glasses order them direct from Dimensional Optics. They told me that the Amazon stock was old. Dimensional Optics just got the new ones and it will take a while to get them to Amazon and other dealers.
> 
> I have to say there service has been great and the new Glasses are the same as the True-Depth at a lower price. The 3D Active ones even come with a case. I have both the new 3D Active and the 3DTV glasses and they are both great.



No I saw it. Just took a chance.


I have an Amazon card and am a Prime member. Didn't know how long Dimensional Optics would take to ship, so I took a chance that Amazon had the new glasses meaning I'd get them super quick, knowing if they didn't have the new glasses, I could return them no muss no fuss. I also wanted to try them out for comfort before going with another brand.


They will probably have them when the last few pairs that they said they have left are gone. Maybe I'll get them down the road. For now, I ordered the 3DTV Corps. I'm sure I'll like them, though for me personally, non-rechargeable glasses are an annoying prospect. At least they are $40 cheaper and block red flash just as well.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3900#post_23146696
> 
> 
> I'm used to flat screens and usually with those, warm is closest. Thanks for letting us know.



Same here. First thing I did when I got the PJ was put it on Warm. Wasn't till I actually measured about 2 weeks later that I saw how bad Warm was and how near perfect Normal was. But with it on Warm all that time, I thought that the pic looked pretty good.


Just goes to show you can't trust your eyes when it comes to display color.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lotter01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3900#post_23146949
> 
> 
> Anyone knows why ''position'' to adjust the image from left to right and up and down is not highlighted in the menu and why i cant use it?...thx .



Those controls don't really exist on this projector, just like digital zoom.


My guess is that BenQ basically has one service menu for all their projectors from low to high end, and that on the high end models that actually have those features, they are not grayed out.


Just a guess though as I've never owned another projector, let alone another BenQ.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marjen*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3900#post_23148512
> 
> 
> Thanks guys it is going through an AVR, my pioneer 1018. I know it cant do 3d, but dont expect it to impact in any other way? ALso the "noise" is reduced when placing a piece of white paper over the screen which is why I thought maybe moire. BUt I would expect that with my last setup if it was an issue.



I think the moire would be more visible with the BenQ because it is much brighter than the Mits. People usually notice moire on a white screen.


----------



## marjen




> Quote:
> I think the moire would be more visible with the BenQ because it is much brighter than the Mits. People usually notice moire on a white screen.



I am thinking the same thing. I think i might look into the seymour xd material and redo the screen. Hell with this 3D image I might go bigger as well!


Think i found my new receiver, pioneer 1522-k is $599 at costco. I know where I am spending my lunch hour.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marjen*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3930#post_23150546
> 
> 
> I am thinking the same thing. I think i might look into the seymour xd material and redo the screen. Hell with this 3D image I might go bigger as well!
> 
> 
> Think i found my new receiver, pioneer 1522-k is $599 at costco. I know where I am spending my lunch hour.



One of the main reasons I went with an HP screen, even though I don't benefit from 2.4 gain with a ceiling mounted setup, is that the material "disappears."


I will probably always have a projector as my main display now. Can't go back to 60", and I don't think a 110" TV will ever be affordable. So the investment in the screen, even for such a cheap projector, was worth it, as I'll have a 4k PJ some day that will probably afford me the ability to better utilize the screen's gain. In the meantime, I'm enjoying the invisible material, and the 1.3 or what ever gain I'm actually getting.


----------



## tza88

Quick question regarding mount positions. Based on throw distance and wood joist locations, I have two options for where i can mount this to get the 120inch screen size - 11'1" and 12'5". Seems like I have a little more flexibility to get the size perfect with the 11"1" since its more in the middle of the zoom(1.11x) range where the 12'5" is close to the end(1.24x).


Optically, is one better than the other?


----------



## acras13

From what I've read countless times in researching projectors, in many threads more in the middle is the way to go. It gives you more adjustment range and better pq from what I've gathered.what does the throw calculator say is the optimal placement? If it doesn't match up with your joist you could mount a piece of plywood on the suds spanning the distance, then mount the pj to that as long as you use 3/4" or so it will be plenty sturdy to hold the weight. BTW, anyone thinking about this projector might want to look at amazon today they lowered the price.


----------



## JackB

I have pored over and searched these 135 pages and cannot find the post that contained the entire set of settings from Projector Reviews. Someone had commented that Art had removed a substantial part of his settings and another AVS member posted the missing parts. Could someone point me to that post?


----------



## Lotter01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3930#post_23150440
> 
> 
> Those controls don't really exist on this projector, just like digital zoom.
> 
> 
> My guess is that BenQ basically has one service menu for all their projectors from low to high end, and that on the high end models that actually have those features, they are not grayed out.
> 
> 
> Just a guess though as I've never owned another projector, let alone another BenQ.


Thx Mike..i guess you are right! ..


----------



## coderguy

*@TZA88*

Not really any noticeable difference, but technically farthest back does give a contrast and/or sharpness boost while reducing brightness, but not so much with only 1 foot of difference. Some projectors could have different sweet spots with sharpness and possibly be sharper near the middle of the zoom, but more than likely they would be sharpest at farthest throw.


If worried about brightness, look into the Da-Lite HP screen as a Photon Booster. Even with the mounting if a projector being just over the top of the screen, depending on seating position, you can still get 1.5 gain out of an HP, and that 1.5 gain from an HP is cleaner than most LOW-COST gain screens (less side effects), even when you aren't center-screen shelf-mounting. 1.2 to 1.3 gain is probably the least gain you would get unless sitting away from the middle.


I'm sure someone will take my Photon booster comment literally and follow up and try to tell me I'm looking at photons all wrong


----------



## tza88

@coderguy


Thanks for that info. I am mounting the projector in a couple days(if not sooner) so I am trying to gather all my info ahead of time. It didnt seem to make much of difference in brightness, it just seemed a little harder to dial in the screen size at the 12'5" mark.


In regards to the screen, i plan on going the DIY route. I will be posting over there but the plan is to go with a 120" Sintra Screen painted with Silverfire v2.5 3.0. I already have all the materials and paint except for the piece of Sintra.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3900#post_23149790
> 
> 
> That looks like the right one if 72mm is indeed the correct size. I only linked to the one that I did as an example based upon what others were stating regarding the size (I have not measured it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.
> 
> 
> Best of luck,
> 
> Jason



Jason if I understood you correctly, you really don't recall the size of the lens, perhaps some one could chime in and post the size of filter for the BenQ and should buy it from Amazon it cannot be a plastic filter it does not make sense



Ralph..


----------



## solaris72

Thanks for those mount setup pics. Really helpful.


What is the best screen size i can go with? I'm planning to buy the elite 125inch?? Is it too big or small? I seen on this forum people go with 100inches?


I can place my projector from 10-15inches away from screen (will be on ceiling). Can i buy a 155+ inch screen and project whatever size i like?


This is my first ever projector, so sorry for this questions..


Thanks


----------



## Daniel Chaves

I'm selling my D3 glasses used twice still have box and everything for $60 shipped within the US or plus shipping outside of the US send me a pm if interested.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3930#post_23151258
> 
> 
> I'm selling my D3 glasses used twice still have box and everything for $60 shipped within the US or plus shipping outside of the US send me a pm if interested.



Guess you really like those 3DTV Corp's lol. Glad I picked up 2 pairs.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3900#post_23149790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3900#post_23149361
> 
> 
> Jason is this the same filter www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/23320-REG/Hoya_A72ND2X_72mm_Neutral_De or is it a different one????? If not will order from Amazon, do not know if amazons are made out off glass.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Ralph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like the right one if 72mm is indeed the correct size. I only linked to the one that I did as an example based upon what others were stating regarding the size (I have not measured it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kingmatt811*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3900#post_23149598
> 
> 
> Today I had a really weird problem with my projector. My projector randomly turned off and made a sort of popping sound. I went to look at it and the power button was flashing red. What does this mean? I unplugged it and it is now working but it has me a little worried. I would assume this means that this is something to do with heat from the projector but mine is just sitting on a desk. No real blockage of the fan and in a good location for air flow. Has this happened to anyone else and is my projector fine or should I be worried?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are within 30 days I would exchange it, it may be nothing and just a random oddity but then it could be a sign of more to come.
> 
> 
> Best of luck,
> 
> Jason
Click to expand...


The projector shuts itself off when it's overheating. Replacing it will only get him a new one with exactly the same "oddity", I think.


It happened to me the first day I had it, then once again, both times were heat-related (the first time I had something blocking the exhaust vent, and the second, my apartment was just way too hot). I believe I also hear a snap or pop the first time, I thought I blew the bulb or something, but it's still working fine 4 months later, not a single issue.


----------



## vazelos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackB*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3930#post_23151019
> 
> 
> I have pored over and searched these 135 pages and cannot find the post that contained the entire set of settings from Projector Reviews. Someone had commented that Art had removed a substantial part of his settings and another AVS member posted the missing parts. Could someone point me to that post?


here
http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/w1070/calibration.php


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3930#post_23151347
> 
> 
> Guess you really like those 3DTV Corp's lol. Glad I picked up 2 pairs.



Yeah i really do and they fit my face batter then the D3 when I'm wearing my glasses and well to be honest with my eyes i barely see the difference between the two so i figured i would sell them to someone who would enjoy them then to have them sit on my glasses stand and get used.


----------



## DaGamePimp

marjen,


Increased lumen's can indeed make screen anomalies more obvious and as I recall that screen is known to have 'issues'.




The HiPower suggestion is an excellent one if it works in your set-up (not AT) as it is very 'clean' even when not getting the full gain benefit. The Carada screens are very 'clean' as well, almost no texture.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3930#post_23151252
> 
> 
> Jason if I understood you correctly, you really don't recall the size of the lens, perhaps some one could chime in and post the size of filter for the BenQ and should buy it from Amazon it cannot be a plastic filter it does not make sense
> 
> 
> Ralph..



Ralph,


I was basing the size on what others have reported (some confusion of 67 - 72mm) so I do not know the best fitment, as you said hopefully others will chime in that have an ND on their w1070 and say how it fits since the BenQ is not threaded.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3930#post_23151258
> 
> 
> I'm selling my D3 glasses used twice still have box and everything for $60 shipped within the US or plus shipping outside of the US send me a pm if interested.



Are those the latest BenQ glasses Daniel?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3930#post_23151377
> 
> 
> The projector shuts itself off when it's overheating. Replacing it will only get him a new one with exactly the same "oddity", I think.
> 
> 
> It happened to me the first day I had it, then once again, both times were heat-related (the first time I had something blocking the exhaust vent, and the second, my apartment was just way too hot). I believe I also hear a snap or pop the first time, I thought I blew the bulb or something, but it's still working fine 4 months later, not a single issue.




Yes if it was an overheat situation based upon environment and not the pj then replacing it would be of little use, my point is that we simply do not know and he seemed to indicate there was no external reason.


I make it a habit of replacing/exchanging items that have issues right away, just seems like the logical thing to do when it can be done but obviously YMMV.











Jason


----------



## Mani4

@tza88


I used the long screws that came along with the mount to secure it to a wood joist. The PJ's pretty light and you should not have any issues.


The mount has a very small adjustment for sideways adjustment. Just be careful about centering the PJ lens with the screen. That means that the mount is not in the centre of the screen since the the PJ lens is offset.


BTW, its my first PJ as well. I'm clocked about 45 hours on it so far in 3 months as I only use it for watching movies. But its an excellent PJ. Projecting on a 120" screen.


Good luck and let me know if you have any other questions


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Yeah latest benq d3 or at least the latest that visual apex carries


oh and the stereo to mono adapter for use with the 12v trigger to the vapex wireless trigger works like a charm


----------



## JackB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vazelos*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3930#post_23152013
> 
> 
> here
> http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/w1070/calibration.php



That only has half the cal. fields. Iwas referring to the three adjustment fields for each of the six colors. r, g, b, c, m, y. The original review had these numbers but they disappeared from the review shortly after. A post asked if anyone had them and one of the members posted them. That's what I'm looking for.


----------



## rayweil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *solaris72*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3930#post_23151255
> 
> 
> Thanks for those mount setup pics. Really helpful.
> 
> 
> What is the best screen size i can go with? I'm planning to buy the elite 125inch?? Is it too big or small? I seen on this forum people go with 100inches?
> 
> 
> I can place my projector from 10-15inches away from screen (will be on ceiling). Can i buy a 155+ inch screen and project whatever size i like?
> 
> 
> This is my first ever projector, so sorry for this questions..
> 
> 
> Thanks



ATM I'm projecting on a beige wall, ceiling height is 2.4 metres (7' 10"). The screen real estate IIRC is under 3 metres (118") 16:9 diagonal. Distance to screen ~3m with the projector on the table. The 125" 4:3 (114" 16:9) matte white screen is on the way. Hopefully that will make the 3D PQ brighter.


For 155", the projector probably needs to be 5m or 196" from the screen.


Have a play of the Benq screen calculator I link below, just choose the W1070. Alter whichever parameters you want, eg distance to screen, diagonals.

http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/ 


Edit: The W1070 would be under the "home" section instead of the "business/education".


----------



## kingmatt811




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackB*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3930#post_23152779
> 
> 
> That only has half the cal. fields. Iwas referring to the three adjustment fields for each of the six colors. r, g, b, c, m, y. The original review had these numbers but they disappeared from the review shortly after. A post asked if anyone had them and one of the members posted them. That's what I'm looking for.



can some one post their calibration. My projector looks great but i think with a proper calibration it could look even better. I know every situation is different but im just looking for some basic tweaks that could help. Maybe someone who has tweaked their settings could put them up here


----------



## marjen

Ok I have had a chance to play with this projector quite a bit today. I got some new goodies as well. My monoprice redmere HDMI cable came in so I put that in place. I also got a new 3D compatible receiver. Jumped on the Costco Pioneer 1522-k deal. Sick receiver!


Anyway I spent time gaming, watching some 3D material and also directv. I am completely blown away by what this projector can do. First of all last night I moved the projector back a little. This seems to have helped quite a bit with my moire issue. Its still there, slightly, but not really all that noticeable unless I am looking for it. The colors are great, I made a couple small adjustments based on the posts here and it just looks great. Watching some baseball today the picture was just superb.


3D on this thing is just WOW. I spent some time watching the hobbit 3D and I honestly think unless it is really a movie I am dying to see I will start waiting to the 3D blu ray releases. I felt like I was at the movie theater, the best DLP 3D movie theaters. The picture is just stunning. I am using the 3DTV corp glasses from amazon, they work pretty well. I might try another brand just to compare. I do feel like I need more than my 106" screen now that I have 3D, try to give it the imax effect. I might look into a 120-130 inch screen.


I also played some black ops 3D. I did not even know you could do that. MAJOR plus!! It was much fun. Though I dont think I could do it for hours as I got a little eye strain after about an hour or so.


Now that I have most of the new pieces in place, I am VERY happy with the upgrade over the Mitsubishi HD1000u I had for the last 7 years. I hope this lasts about as long. I cant believe this cost my $999. Fantastic buy. Not sure how it gets much better could never justify spending 2,3,5x as much as I feel the improvement would not be worth it, just my 2 cents.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marjen*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3930#post_23153818
> 
> 
> Ok I have had a chance to play with this projector quite a bit today. I got some new goodies as well. ... Anyway I spent time gaming, watching some 3D material and also directv. I am completely blown away by what this projector can do. .... 3D on this thing is just WOW. .... I also played some black ops 3D. I did not even know you could do that. MAJOR plus!! ... Fantastic buy. Not sure how it gets much better could never justify spending 2,3,5x as much as I feel the improvement would not be worth it, just my 2 cents.



Great to hear that you are enjoying the projector and other gear, couldn't agree more that I would not spend more to get any significant improvement.


----------



## rlindo

I own a JVC RS50 and decided to get this Benq for 3d duty along with possibly using it for gaming and maybe the odd show that I don't care about having optimum picture quality for so I can save lamp life on my RS50. I figured for 1k it seemed like a good move and it clearly was. I'm using this in a darkened dedicated room with full light control and can say it is very bright though not as bright as I was figuring it would be based on the lumen rating. That is a good thing as any brighter on eco mode would be too much for my eyes.


I table mount it when in use and move it out of the way when I am done. Another thing I like with this is it will be easy to take with me if I ever go anywhere and want a nice display and I can easily lend it to anyone I know who may have a use for a big screen image for an event. Obviously that is not something I would do with my RS50 given how big it is and how it is ceiling mounted so there is a benefit to having an extra pj like this.


I've currently watched two full 3d movies on it and feel the 3d is great with solid brightness and no crosstalk issues which is refreshing tos ee given how obvious it is on the RS50. The overall picture quality of this pj is damn impressive given the price and the main drawback of course compared to a pj like the RS50 is absolute black level and image quality in darker scenes because of the lower contrast. Colour is fantastic and sharpness/detail seem as good or maybe slightly less as well as overall image depth being slightly less than the RS50. Is the RS50 6 times as good? No but the law of diminishing return exists everywhere so it is obvious it'll exist in the projector/display world. A 180k car isn't 6 times as good as a 30k one. The light leakage out of the front exhaust is brutal and it is funny seeing it somewhat light up a part of my black wall. That amount of light would annoy me if I had lighter coloured walls.


There isn't much else to say that hasn't already been said other than for me this is a RBE machine. I have now seen 2 dlp projectors in my life (other being an entry level DLP 5 years ago) and could see the RBE on both though this one oddly seems worse. I see this effect whenever I move my eyes even if just a little bit and see it mainly on white objects surrounded by a dark colour. One of the movies I watched was Men in Black 3 so needless to say I saw a ton of rainbows because of the dark suits with white shirts. The other movie I watched required subtitles that were generated from my Popcorn Hour A400 and were in white in the letterbox area so that was a RBE-fest as well. This effect obviously isn't just about brightness since this was again in 3D. It also isn't a minor effect along the edges for me as the 'rainbows' are thick. Kind of reminds me of viewing an anaglyph 3d image without the glasses on.


I almost got a high end DLP years ago after my RS1 and I am thankful I did not since it seems I'll see the RBE no matter what on a single chipper though I would expect the effect would be lessened on a higher spinning wheel. I can withstand it on a light duty budget pj but it'd be unacceptable for me on a heavy use and high priced model....so single chip DLP is out for me in the future. I find it fascinating many apparently can't see that effect (given how noticeable it is for me) and I am envious of those who can't see it. Crazy how different the wiring in our brains can be.


All in all a solid projector and I can easily recommend this to anyone looking for a low priced projector assuming of course they don't see the RBE or if they do, they simply don't mind it. I'd think you'd have to spend over double to get a projector that has enough improvement in black level/contrast to easily notice the difference. Impressive what 1k can get you these days in the projector world.


Oh and I used the Benq D3 glasses. Pretty comfortable and no issues that I noticed.


----------



## Morkeleb

Mine arrived from Amazon last week. It's a March build w/ 1.05 firmware. Haven't had much time with it yet but enjoyed a few blurays so far. As most have stated sharpness and colors are great. I'm working on the blacks as the room has a white ceiling and the top half of the walls are white also. I can't darken the hole room so I'm weighing my options. I've seen RBE in every DLP I've viewed with the exception of my XBR2 (it seems it was a DLP hybrid? or maybe not really a DLP?). They are present but I'm try to "ignore" them or more like live with them rather. Pretty happy so far. I mounted it with the Peerless mount like Mani posted pics of except mine is black, wish I'd have seen the white one. My new seats should be in Friday then I can really start to enjoy the new setup. Thanks to all for the advice and tips in this thread.


----------



## Ricoflashback

I have the W1080ST and see absolutely no RBE effect at all. It's gotta be in the eye of the beholder, so to speak. (Virtually the same projector as the W1070 - same manual.)


Plus - - with this short throw projector - - it is located in front of me (66" from a 100" Diagonal Screen) - - so the light leakage in front is really mitigated by the ceiling mount. It's nice not having to walk in front of the projector when you get up from the seating area. No bright light in your face.


Black levels - - yes, no where as inky dark as my LCD/LED 65" TV. But for the price??? Boy, just can't be beat in my estimation.


I'm going to try the ND2 filter to see if that helps with better blacks. Unless your willing to spend a minimum of 2.5X or 3X to 4X - - I don't think you can get the black levels that you desire.


All in all - - one heckuva projector at this price point. And for those he really need a short throw distance - - I don't think there is anything on the market that rivals the BenQ.


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlindo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3960#post_23154699
> 
> 
> This effect obviously isn't just about brightness since this was again in 3D. It also isn't a minor effect along the edges for me as the 'rainbows' are thick. Kind of reminds me of viewing an anaglyph 3d image without the glasses on.
> 
> 
> I almost got a high end DLP years ago after my RS1 and I am thankful I did not since it seems I'll see the RBE no matter what on a single chipper though I would expect the effect would be lessened on a higher spinning wheel. I can withstand it on a light duty budget pj but it'd be unacceptable for me on a heavy use and high priced model....so single chip DLP is out for me in the future. I find it fascinating many apparently can't see that effect (given how noticeable it is for me) and I am envious of those who can't see it. Crazy how different the wiring in our brains can be.



Thanks for your thoughts coming from an RS-50. You are right, it's not 100% based on brightness to how much RBE you see, as there are a few people that can see it no matter what even when they watch it dimmer, though it's extremely rare on a 6x wheel. There are only a handful that see it enough at 6x to be bothersome (I know that is hard to believe for people that are bothered by it). That said, for most of us the amount of RBE we see goes to almost nothing if we get the projector to a reasonable foot lambert, but there will be a few (maybe 5 out of 100) that see RBE too much even on a 6x wheel even at any brightness.


There are hundreds of people that bought this projector, and luckily we have very few people in here bothered by the RBE. You should see how much more common RBE sensitivity was on projectors like the Mits hc4000.


There are all kinds of theories, some people may have stronger and faster image reflex skills with better eyes, different brains, speed viewing, etc...

Some think it is in the brain (RBE sensitive people are more evolved, heh), and some others think it's purely in the eyes. Either way, the brain responds to the eyes so it's similar.


I bet baseball players that were good at hitting fast balls might even see a lot of RBE, probably similar skill.


----------



## Ricoflashback

RE: RBE (From Coderguy)


"There are all kinds of theories, some people may have stronger image processing skills with better eyes, different brains, speed viewing, etc...Some think it is in the brain (RBE sensitive people are more evolved, heh), and some others think it's purely in the eyes. Either way, the brain responds to the eyes so it's similar."


Those folks who see RBE must have evolved to the JVC or more expensive line of projectors!










Just kidding - - if you do see RBE on this projector, I would suspect that you never owned an older, rear projection TV. I knew I'd be o.k. since I had an older Samsung 56" DLP "Rear Projection" set and never had any problems whatsoever.


I would be interested in the technical answer, though. There has to be something going on with light/image processing for those folks that do see the RBE. I do know that one of the retail locations I went to when I was exploring projectors always made mention of single chip, DLP RBE issues. I'm sure it was to move me into a more expensive PJ.


----------



## TropMonk

I'm pretty susceptible to seeing rainbows, but in the 10+hrs of using my w1070 I have only seen it twice that I can recall... I'm wondering if you have a PJ with a problem or if different Screens have more of a pronounced issue with RBE.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

I definitely see the rainbow effect, it can be bothersome, but I don't find it that bad. It doesn't ruin anything for me if I'm honest.


Do you see a lot of RBE with black & white movies? If so I may watch one, just to see how bad it is and if it ruins the movie in anyway.


----------



## Ricoflashback

The only effect I see on my screen is very much the same when I had a DLP rear screen TV - - the SDE (Screen Door Effect), but it's really more of a "silk screen effect," in that some sky shots look "matted" - - somewhat like on my old Samsung 56" DLP.


My LCD/LED does not have this effect - - probably due to the tightness of the pixels? But you can experience "banding" with a larger LCD/LED on sky shots and panning.


Is what I'm talking about the result of DLP technology? It's not a deal killer, by any stretch of the imagination - - in fact, it's not even prevalent on some shots and zero for dark backgrounds.


I do not have that expensive of a screen for my first projector - - a FAVI 100" Diagonal 16 X 9 electric. I'm also using the Darbee Darblet.


My thoughts were to hold off on upgrading for around five years and see if a 4K, short throw projector will be available by then. I can also look at a different (more expensive screen) but I heard the DLP effect even be seen on micro weave screens (tighter weave?)


I think this is inherent in DLP technology as nothing is perfect but still well worth it at this price point.


----------



## coderguy

Do you have BC on, it can potentially cause some banding depending on your gamma and contrast and brightness settings.

Did you have your contrast blown out, banding can also be caused by the CMS, and although rarer possibly the gray-scale controls.


Did you heavily move the CMS from the default positions, try a factory reset?


Poorer sources like cable and streaming (Netflix, etc...) can have banding from the compression algorithms, though it's usually not that noticeable unless one of the above issues is combining to exacerbate the issue. Finally, it could be a defective unit in some cases, sometimes the internal LUTs setup by the MFR, or even a hardware component acting up could cause it. Depending on the type of banding, it can sometimes be referred to as posterization as well.


I have not seen banding on any of my DLP projectors in a long time. Well I take that back, I've seen it occasionally on a Viewsonic Pro8200, but it was only in very specific scenes as to not really be much of an issue, but I think that issue was more the CMS on that projector.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3960#post_23156796
> 
> 
> Do you have BC on, it can potentially cause some banding depending on your gamma and contrast and brightness settings.
> 
> Did you have your contrast blown out, banding can also be caused by the CMS, and although rarer possibly the gray-scale controls.
> 
> 
> Did you heavily move the CMS from the default positions, try a factory reset?
> 
> 
> Poorer sources like cable and streaming (Netflix, etc...) can have banding from the compression algorithms, though it's usually not that noticeable unless one of the above issues is combining to exacerbate the issue. Finally, it could be a defective unit in some cases, sometimes the internal LUTs setup by the MFR, or even a hardware component acting up could cause it. Depending on the type of banding, it can sometimes be referred to as posterization as well.
> 
> 
> I have not seen banding on any of my DLP projectors in a long time. Well I take that back, I've seen it occasionally on a Viewsonic Pro8200, but it was only in very specific scenes as to not really be much of an issue, but I think that issue was more the CMS on that projector.



For me - - the banding is very slight but noticeable on my Samsung 65" LCD/LED. That thread is replete with folks having problems with banding. Even on the Sony HX950 LCD/LED. It's the larger panels - - 65" and up that exhibit the problem. It really has to do with the manufacturing of the panel, itself. You can mitigate it, some, as Samsung has done with software "dimming" - - but when it's bad, virtually 99% of the sets are returned. This is an issue inherent with LCD/LED technology. There are always trade offs.


That's why I chose this projector - - and especially for movies. The LCD/LED is so crystal clear that period films (1960's, 1970's) look like they were filmed yesterday. But I'd rather watch a movie with a big screen projector. It's a whole different world.


Now I know why folks are such enthusiasts for projectors - - it's like your own movie theater - - except the drinks and popcorn are a lot cheaper - - and you can pause the flick and find your restroom much faster than in the theater!


If BenQ can make a projector like the W1070 for this price and for this performance - - I wonder what the technology will be in five years! 4K for under two grand? Very exciting....


I should get my ND2 filter in a week or so (from Ebay - ND2 to ND400 - optical 72mm glass with aluminum step up ring for under $20.00 total.) I'm hesitate to affix it permanently to the lens - - so I just might tape it to the top of the arms on my PJ mount and let it gently hang down right in front of the lens. Someone talked about using Silicone to permanently affix to your BenQ - - then take off the lens for 3D.


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3960#post_23156943
> 
> 
> If BenQ can make a projector like the W1070 for this price and for this performance - - I wonder what the technology will be in five years! 4K for under two grand? Very exciting....
> 
> 
> I should get my ND2 filter in a week or so (from Ebay - ND2 to ND400 - optical 72mm glass with aluminum step up ring for under $20.00 total.) I'm hesitate to affix it permanently to the lens - - so I just might tape it to the top of the arms on my PJ mount and let it gently hang down right in front of the lens. Someone talked about using Silicone to permanently affix to your BenQ - - then take off the lens for 3D.



The Benq is a great projector, no doubt, especially at this price point. However, tomorrow's technology is already here yesterday










Go watch a Game of Thrones episode on a Sony vw1000 or on a JVC RS-55/56 or RS-65/RS-66, and then you'll see the next level. Heck, even a JVC RS-45 will show something special in 2D sometimes and make you go hmm.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3960#post_23156970
> 
> 
> The Benq is a great projector, no doubt, especially at this price point. However, tomorrow's technology is already here yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go watch a Game of Thrones episode on a Sony vw1000 or on a JVC RS-55/56 or RS-65/RS-66, and then you'll see the next level. Heck, even a JVC RS-45 will show something special in 2D sometimes and make you go hmm.



Ah, yes... Game of Thrones. That little **** Joffrey....


Agreed - - technology is here today for 4K precision but not at the price point I need it to be!


That is why I think the golden age of projectors is upon us - - why spend $8K on a 75" LCD/LED or $14K on a smaller OLED when projectors have 4K technology now for, what, $12K? And it's just going to get better.


People who never considered projectors before will start looking at this option. Especially with the elegant "hide-a-way" screens and even low end electric screens - - like the $164 FAVI I picked up.


To me - - the LCD/LED combo is a real winner. Sometimes you do not want to watch TV in the dark - - that's where an LCD/LED makes sense - - for news, TV shows, even sports. Then, when it's time for movies - - it's projector time.


I predict the price/performance ratio of projectors to other technologies will continue to improve at a much faster ratio. And, with "out of the box" experiences like the BenQ - - it takes some of the complexity away.


Oh, anyone mention laser technology and 20K hour sealed, light source longevity?


----------



## Ranger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlindo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3960#post_23154699
> 
> 
> There isn't much else to say that hasn't already been said other than for me this is a RBE machine. I have now seen 2 dlp projectors in my life (other being an entry level DLP 5 years ago) and could see the RBE on both though this one oddly seems worse. I see this effect whenever I move my eyes even if just a little bit and see it mainly on white objects surrounded by a dark colour. One of the movies I watched was Men in Black 3 so needless to say I saw a ton of rainbows because of the dark suits with white shirts. The other movie I watched required subtitles that were generated from my Popcorn Hour A400 and were in white in the letterbox area so that was a RBE-fest as well. This effect obviously isn't just about brightness since this was again in 3D. It also isn't a minor effect along the edges for me as the 'rainbows' are thick. Kind of reminds me of viewing an anaglyph 3d image without the glasses on.



Give ND2 filter a try. I think it will cut out a lot of rainbows for you. The W1070 is so bright even in eco mode that rainbows are easy to see.


----------



## coderguy

I don't own a TV anymore, though I did consider buying one for some of the rooms since a PJ in smaller rooms generates too much heat. The thing I hate about TV's is moving them.


----------



## Ali Razeghi

Hello,


I just purchased a w1070 and it will be shipped tomorrow. I have ambient light coming from the left side of the room via a patio sliding door which I plan on shuttering off with roman doors or vegas style curtains.


2 questions:


-I want good black levels but hopefully also good ambient light. I'm thinking of a 1.1 gain grey screen. Any thoughts?


-Screen size! Yes, 3d is nice, and I have a 3d projector. When it's time to use 3D I can make it super dark. I would like a 150" + projector, I saw some ELITEs for 170 inches.


Am I going overboard with the screen?


----------



## GeroJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ali Razeghi*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3960#post_23157223
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I just purchased a w1070 and it will be shipped tomorrow. I have ambient light coming from the left side of the room via a patio sliding door which I plan on shuttering off with roman doors or vegas style curtains.
> 
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> 
> -I want good black levels but hopefully also good ambient light. I'm thinking of a 1.1 gain grey screen. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> -Screen size! Yes, 3d is nice, and I have a 3d projector. When it's time to use 3D I can make it super dark. I would like a 150" + projector, I saw some ELITEs for 170 inches.
> 
> 
> Am I going overboard with the screen?



My w1070 is set up in a family room with two walls of windows (light block curtains) and replaces a TV, so it is the prime viewer in an ambient light setting. Based on research for that setting, I chose a 1.1 gain high contrast grey screen for that reason to enhance the contrast. It works reasonably well most of the day with one set of curtains open, except early in the morning when the sunrise floods the room. Based on the calculator I used, 110 inches (at 9'2") was the max size to use in the ambient conditions. Night viewing is of course great.


----------



## Adamd

I setup my 92 inch elara white 1.2 gain screen to day with my ceiling mounted w1070 and I was blown away with the picture quality for around 1500 taxes in. The 3d is unreal and colors are great. 2d viewing is a little bright in my bat cave so I ordered a nd2 filter. Once I get my new cords and everything cleaned up ill post done pics. I'm very happy!!


----------



## coderguy

It constantly blows me away how good of an image these lower cost projectors can do these days. If only we had this in the old days. I remember using business projectors back in the late 1990's which had absolutely horrid contrast.


I mainly got into the HT side of projectors in 2006, when I purchased a Mitsubishi HD1000 and then the Sanyo Z5. Compared to today's projectors, those things pale in comparison. Get this, I paid $1950 for the Z5 in 2006, that's about the same as what you can get a B-stock JVC for now. The main difference is the newer projectors have consistent contrast in bright scenes (they don't wash out as easily), and they are SO SO much more accurate in color out of the box.


Most of the older projectors were horrible color out of the box, it was crazy. Also they didn't pump out enough lumens, This projector is truly a marvel of engineering and technology for it to come this far in this short of a time at these prices.


----------



## Ali Razeghi

Thanks DavidK and GeroJ, looks like I will have to reset my expectations.


----------



## rayweil

Decided to get an Epson 80"16:9 portable screen and viewing in the dark the colour is brighter and thus brilliant compared to the beige wall!


----------



## TropMonk

@Ali Razeghi If you want to view a Projector image in a decently well lit room you should really look at some of the fancier High Contrast screens out there such as Screen Innovations Black Diamond or the DNP Supernova, or even a Firehawk screen from Stewart films. Getting a high quality High Contrast screen will greatly enhance your image in a lit room (to an extent).


Any screen size over 120inches will need to be in a very dark room for the most part. You're saying you " want good black levels but hopefully also good ambient light", don't we all! hahaha.


Your screen size wants are a little out of the league of the w1070 with ambient light, it just is. As user DavidK442 pointed out you should be looking at a 3000+ lumen PJ for a screen around 150-170in. Remember that moving up 10inches in screen size from 110in to 120in isn't the same as moving up 10 inches from 150inches.


I'm running a Black Diamond 1.4 gain 113" screen. Even with this uber high tech ambient light rejecting screen I still prefer to have the room as dark as possible. Sure it's very watchable with a couple lights on, but no matter what you get hit in the blacks dept when lights are turned on, just not as much as with a standard screen.


IF you wanted to stay with a w1070 a Black Diamond 1.4 screen with a custom size of 170in would probably give you a great image with total light control. However the screen would be so damn expensive it really isn't worth it IMO. I would rather suggest going with a semi inexpensive HC 120in screen and a much better projector. If you want the most watchable picture with ambient lights most the time you really have no choice but to look at high quality (and thus expensive) High Contrast screens mentioned in the first part of this post.


Good luck on your quest!


----------



## 3DMamper

*UPDATE: I came back to this post and updated after having the projector for 3 weeks. Plz reade as my views have somewhat changed. This current edit reflects my current review of the W1070.


Ive had my Benq W1070 for one day and im blown away. Before buying it i was very hesitant it would be worth "wasting more money" on another projector.


A bit of background about me: I love gaming, 3D gaming in particular. I used to work in the games industry. Ive owned the following 3D products, Samsung PS50C680 Samung 3D Plasma 3D TV, Sony HMZ-T2 (xtalk free 720p 3D googles), Optoma GT750, Optoma HD33, Panasonic PTAT6000E, Epson TW9000(demoed) and also TW9100 (demoed), Sony HW50es. As you can see ive tried very hard to find the perfect 3D product!


Before owning a projector i owned a Sony HMZ-T2 for about 1 year and loved every moment of it. It introduced me to perfect xtalk free 3D. And i was hooked.


As some readers will know my first projector was a Optoma HD33, the 2D picture is good (let down by blacks), but the 3D picture is simply stunning, no xtalk, no ghosting, no eye fatigue, the glasses vastly improve the balcks. And it corrupted me, i thought all projectors would be as good in 3D. However, the HD33 let me down in one area, while its 2D gaming (i use it for Xbox 360 and Ps3) is great because of low lag, in 3D.... its lag is awful. On top of that the HD33's upscaling of console 3D games to 1080p results in a very blurry/muddy image, poor upscaler. I spent the first two weeks playing Super Star Dust (in 3D mode) over and over again. Normally i can achieve 80million points using my HMZ-T2 and 3D TV, but as hard as i tried the lag on the HD33 only allowed me to achieve 25million consistently.


So began my search to find a projector that would do 3D gaming with low lag. Beware long post







HD33 owners planning to upgrade to W1070 may find this helpful.


The HD33 was £700, so i thought maybe the budget price, it has budget a processor in it, so if i spent more ill get better, faster 3D performance. So i purchased the *Panasonic PTAT6000E*, it was an obvious choice, Its won a What HiFi award, Panasonic make the best 3D plasmas, reviews generally claim theres minimal xtalk, ghosting. Very good 2D picture, good blacks. Low lag in both 2D and 3D mode, but.... and a huge but, the Xtalk and Ghosting is appalling. Its so bad most of the time details in the background in Blu rays are so blurry is hard/impossible to focus on them. 3D Gaming was impossible. My Samsung 3D TV has xtalk, but games are perfectly playable, the AT6000E was simply unwatchable and unplayable. It makes the HD33 look like a £25k 3D projector. So i returned the Panasonic. How can a what HiFi award product be so bad? And its not cheap either £2500.


So i decided the best option was to find a showroom and DEMO a bunch of projectors (i still had the HD33 at this time).


I tried the *Epson TW9000 & TW9100*, Good 2D, best 3D of all the demos i tried, minimal xtalk, infact i dont remember seeing any xtalk at all. But the gaming lag in both 2D and 3D was awful on the TW9000. The demo person was unable to find the "game mode" on the TW9100, but i was not impressed with the "motion judder in 3D and the image just looks really soft compared to the HD33.


Next game the JVC DLAX35, Great 2D picture, awful xtalk in 3D, laggy 2D and 3D gaming.


Next up Sony HW50es, Good 2D picture, 3D xtalk is bad, worse than said in reviews, its midway bewteen the Epson TW and the JVC. 2D & 3D gaming lag is minimal. Reality creation combined with 3D gaming really sharpened the image.


But i went away with none of the demoed projectors, the Sony by far was the most suitable in terms of input lag. But i could not accept the xtalk and ghosting, the perfect 3D from the "budget HD33" blows them all away by a HUGE factor. Also i went away with one thought in my mind, natively without any detail enhancements turned on.... the budget HD33 is so much sharper than all the mid ranged projectors 3~4 times its price! Plus DLP really does have a POP (colours) to the image that LCD, LCOS lack. The demo day made me realize how good the HD33 really is.


So i did lots of reading and bought the Optoma GT750. Reviews say the blacks are bad but the image quality is good, being 720p games should look sharp because they won't need to be upscaled. And the input lag is next to Zero. Being DLP zero xtalk. On my first gaming session after just 2 tries i got 130million points on Super Star Dust in 3D mode. I was amazed by how much even a bit of input lag had held back my score in the past. The GT750 truly has super low lag and combined with xtalk free 3D, my new high score blew my old record outta the water. BUT and a huge but, i sent the GT750 back. When you play a next gen console game, you play it for its fantastic graphics, vivid colours and details. The GT750 allows for a massive screen. But what the point of that when the games on it look simply poor compared to a 3D TV? The Blacks are very bad, contrast is bad, colours very muddy. And on top of that image distortion due to short throw lens.


I came to the conclusion that no one projector ticks all the boxes, that i would have to keep the HD33 purely for 3D and buy a premium 2D projector for good movie blacks and low input lag in 3D gaming, but will have to accept minimal xtalk. So i decided to get the HW50es. Its a jack of all trade and does them all pretty darn good.


I can confirm the HW50es is fantastic in both 2d and 3D gaming lag. The upscaler is good, nice vivid 3D gaming colours, great contrast, good blacks. With reality creation on, 3D games become that extra bit sharper which is good. I found that 3D gaming with a bit of xtalk, was acceptable, oddly once immersed in the game one does not notice the xtalk that much. However often bad guys in the distance of FPS will be slightly out of focus looking. BUT a huge but, as much as i tried to accept it, the xtalk and ghosting is really distracting in movies, so i always reverted back to the HD33 for 3D blu rays. Where the HD33 excels and blows the HW50es outta the water. Oddly the HD33 has deeper blacks than the HW50es in 3D mode and oddly, the contrast ratio advantage the HW50es has over the HD33 in 2D mode.... is not that striking in 3D... the HD33 is simply amazing for its price.


But owning 2 projectors is a real pain in the backside, the HD33 is small and easy to store, but the Sony is huge and heavy and a pain to setup because of its size. As much as i tried, i tweeked and messed about with settings and tried to watch 3D movies on the Sony, some days ill be really happy, some days deeply disappointed with the xtalk. How can a 3K projector not do everything i want?


Then i read about two new projectors Optoma HD25 and Benq W1070. The Optoma 25 looks really interesting, double the contrast of the HD33 claimed, and Optoma seem to be promoting it as a gaming projector on their website. So could this be a 1080p GT750, but with better contrast than the HD33? But theres very few reviews and tbh i have found every review site very conflicting and do not very well cover in all aspects 2D Movie, 3D movie, 2D Gaming, 3D Gaming. Also "minimal ghosting" to most reviewers.... well that means extremely disappointing/distracting 3D to me.


Phoned Optoma, they confirmed the HD25 has the same throw lens as the HD33, which means in most peoples small homes like mine, one can only project a 72in screen max. Which was another reason i prefered the HW50es as it easily projects a 85in screen in my room. whats the point of a 72in screen when you can buy a 3D TV thats 65in and will blow away the image on any projector?


Thats where the Benq W1070 really got my attention! Ive spent weeks reading forums and did not find any conclusive comparo with HD33. So here we go, i hope readers find this useful









*Benq W1070 vs HD33 Vs HW50es.*

Mainly its about W1070 VS HD33, but will report on how the HW50 does just for fun.

*My Setup:*

Projectors Mounted 2.6m from screen.


85in Optoma pull down white 1.0 gain screen. Walls are light sky blue, above projector screen is a 185cm wide by 100cm black pull out blind which runs across ceiling to reduce "light bounce" from ceiling.


Sony BDP-s790 Blu Ray player that features Sonys Reality Creation feature which is excellent for projectors.

*Benq W1070 first impressions:*

Initially i was impressed, the design is really cute, very compact, almost 25% smaller than HD33. But that also worried me. I looked at the lens, compared to the HD33 and HW50es its tiny, it looks like a toy. I worried it would be a downgrade, how could a lens of this size be anywhere as good as the others, especially because its short throw?

*Side by Side Test:*

I set up the projectors projecting exactly the same screen size slightly offsetted so i can tell one projector from another. Swiftly covering each lens from one projector to another allowed me to compare the image in real time. More importantly i was able to launch a 3D game and compare the response times. When playing 3D games and navigating the menu's in both 2D and 3D mode, the image of the HD33 clearly lagged behind the W1070. Buy what looks like 1/4 or even 1/2 a second. I was really surprised to see the HD33 was more laggy in 2D as well as it plays fine in 2D gaming. What an eye opener. Just confirms that W1070 is even better for gaming.

*Throw Ratio:*

I have a 85in screen, which the HW50es projects on with inches to spare. Annoyingly the HD33 can only project a 72in screen from my back wall. This therefore ruled out the HD25 as it has the exact same throw as the HD33. You can imagine a 72in image from the HD33, the black frame around movies is obviously visble and very distracting as its not black at all, but lighter than the "un-projected screen surface".


The throw ratio of the W1070 allows for a 85in screen easily in my room with the zoom at almost minimal setting. A 102" screen is possible at max zoom/throw. Thats amazing, considering the projector is only 2.6 meters from the screen.

*Image Sharpness & 2D Image:*

I was nervous about the W1070, as i had owned a Optoma GT750 weeks before. The short throw lens, sure it allowed for huge screens... but the quality of the image was not pleasing. The edges and middle vary in focus, you can't get all the image focused at once and placement is extremely fussy you need to have it dead on for optimal focus. Also the extreme throw results in an image which is very inconsistent, its very distorted. The best way to describe is, its like what happens when you dip your head in water, and then come up and look at the word. Its rippled. Not as extreme as my example, but its clearly visible on rolling credits in movies, or playing horizontal scrolling games.... you can see the text and image distort in ripples as they move across the screen. When you are playing a next gen game, you don't want the image quality compromised like this.


In 2D, the HD33 and W1070 are very comparable in default mode with their sharpness set to max. The W1070 "can" resolve the same amount of detail as the HD33. However this is a excessive image noise. The noise can be removed by setting clarity control above 0, but this makes the W1070 less detailed than HD33. The HD33 with its "pure detail" on max, it creates a sharper more detailed image, picking up fine details the W1070 misses, but without adding excessive image noise.


The order of quality is as follows.


HW50es Best

HD33 2nd

W1070 3rd.

*Brightness:*

*UPADTE: My second W1070 is actually slightly less bright than the HD33! Both set to brightest lamp mode and default image settings. So it seems the brightness on these machines are very comparable, variations may just exist from one production unit to another.

*Blacks "Dark Greys":*

2D Side by side tests of dark scenes, both HD33 and W1070 blacks are very comparable, and i mean the difference is so small its not that noticeable, and varies from one scene to another. Movie black panels are extremely similar on both, the edge i think goes to the HD33, but its ever so slight and im not even sure! Now, this is going to sound really odd, but if you want a quick and easy way to lower the blacks, simply wear the 3D glasses and turn then OFF, the W1070 is plenty bright for the whites to not be overly effected, yet the blacks darken enough for the movie borders to blend better into the screen edges.


In 2D the HD50es is clearly better than both projectors, better blacks and much better contrast ratio, more clean detailed image, but again for a 3K priced projector.... i have always been a bit disappointing... it really should be blacker, its still a darker grey and very annoying leading me to constantly tweak and fiddle during movies. Because at this price point, i expect better. The W1070 i can accept the dark greys, as its such a affordable projector, and the vivid colours and brightness more than makes up for it. I have not sold the HW50 yet... ill spend more nights watching the W1070 in 2D before making a final decision. But my line of thought is sell the HW and save it towards a 4K DLP lazer projector that will be out in 2 years










3D Blacks, this is where both HD33 and W1070 are practically exactly the same (i would say the HD33 is a touch, every so slightly darker), and both considered very good, its deffo better than the blacks in 2D thanks to the darkening effect of the glasses, kinda like wearing a pair of ND2 filters. The HW50es has better contrast ratio, which actually does lead to extremely dark blacks in 3D mode, a lot better than 2D blacks again thanks to the glasses. In darkest scenes yes the HW50es in 3D is more detailed and has more much more contrast punch. But in most scenes, i say 70% of the scenes the DLP's picture is way more detailed, i dare say between 50% to 100% more detailed. Simply because theres no Xtalk, the HW50es has a tiny bit of xtalk all the time, blurring mid and background details every so slightly. Infact the HW50es on a 85in screen viewed from 2.4m, i can see the lack of detail for that screen size on 3D blu rays. Tempting me to reduce the screen size down to 75in, or sitting further back on a stool in the hallway, lol. And i do this often. The image is a touch soft, even with reality creation on. The W1070 on the 85" is simply a beauty to behold. Using the BR players reality creation, and setting the W1070 sharpness to "15", the 3D movies are so detailed its almost like watching a 3K movie. Its amazing, and only costing £700 it kinda makes a mockery of the Sims £25k 3D projectors! I have not seen a sims, but i have seem plenty of different 3D formats to know the W1070 is very good.


Im using Sainsonic 3D DLP universal glasses. The Benq W1070 i heard is even better with its official glasses which are rated at 1500:1 contrast, the sainsonic are rated at 1000:1. Ill update once i get them, but avs readers have reported the benq indeed are brighter/ better overall.

*Lens shift:*

the HD33 has none which is not that bad, a few cds help adjust its height  The W1070 has a tiny bit of vertical lens shift, but once set it stays put, all day, forever. Excellent. The HW has lens shift but annoying it moves about during the period of watching a movie. Thus i am constantly micro adjusting it for perfection.

*Colours:*

Oddly the W1070 colour slider is greyed out? I have no idea why? Does anyone know? Initially i was disappointing by the W1070 because the HD33 had more vibrant colours which i have grown to love. This was particularly noticeable in 3D mode, leading to a washed out image with little pop. Playing with the setting i noticed theres a "Colour Temperature Fine Tuning" which allows users to adjust the RGB gains. So i popped up RG&B gains up about 20%. Colour vibrancy is very impornt in 3D, more so than in 2D, because the colours help the perceived brightness of the image. With my tweaks the colours almost match exactly the HD33. I will say thos the HD33 has easier/faster colour gamma presents. For example in 3D i often would use it in "Graphics Gamma" to add that extra brightness and pop to 3D. Oddly the W1070 only has presets called "3D" and "User3", Dynamic Cinema and a few other presets are greyed out in 3D and even in 2D. My firmware is 1.04. Do i have an W1070 with a faulty menu with greyed out options? Anyways the S790 blu ray player has presets and extra controls for adding more colour saturation and this makes the W1070 look almost identical to the HD33, almost because the HD33 seems a tiny bit more saturated and contrasty. Just a tiny but.


Colour wise order is as follows:

HW50es Best

HD33 2nd

W1070 3rd

*Image Quality - Details:*

2D: The HW50es has reality creation built in and with that its more detailed than the DLPs. However my Sony S790 BR player has reality creation which when switched on for the HD33 and W1070.... the results are stunning. Its almost like the resolution has increased by 50% to 100% depending on the movie quality. The W1070 with its sharpness at "15", max, is more detailed than the HD33 even with its pure detail setting at "3", max.


Over all in 2D the Sony is far and above better than the DLP's, much better blacks (Still dark greys on the HW50), less noisy image, more vibrant colours. But IMO, its very expensive if you only use the 2D feature.


The 3D is a hit and miss and as a result can be frustrating, some movies its great (Promethos & Avengers Assemble) other movies is not so great with distracting xtalk (Despicable me, Tangled, Caroline). When theres no xtalk, the picture is fantastic, like looking thru a window to the world. When theres xtalk, it can happen so suddenly, you go from an almost perfect scene to one with massive xtalk. It makes you think why is it happening here? Throwing me completely out of the movie experience. 3D gaming is still very good even with its xtalk. From my 2.4 meter, the HW50 3D blu rays look good, but im too close, picture looks a touch soft, even with RC on. Optimal distance at +2.6m the picture looks so much more clear and "native".


However at that distance the HD33 and TW1070 helped by the s790's RC, looks fantastic. Always looking like a perfect clear window to the world.


In 2D both DLP's are fairly noisy. And the blacks are very grey. Most people would be ok with it, some would hate it. My line of thinking is keep your 50in plasma to get the best out of 2D blu rays. A big image on these DLP's looks great, but it does not compare to a TV. But have the projector on a pull down ceilinf screen for 3D movies, as the quality is far superior. Certainly good for watching 2D movies a second time around for the big screen experience or when you have lots of family visiting, but can't match a good TV.

*UPDATE:* After much weaking i managed to get the 3D image of the W1070 about 10% brighter and almost as vibrant as the HD33.


Lamp = Normal

Gamma = Benq

Brilliant Colour = Off


In Colour Temperature Fine Tuning:

Red Gain = 124

Green Gain = 111

Blue Gain = 125


Colour Management:

All colours GAIN to "51"

All colour SATURATION to "55"


Im really happy with this tweak, im no colour expert, but it brightnes the image and makes it much more contrasty without overly clipping the whites.

*Gaming 2d & 3D Upscaling for Xbox and Ps3 games (Halo 4, Killzone 3, Super Star Dust HD &Motor Storm Apoc):*

2D gaming, all projectors do a very good job, fast FPS games i can headshot very well with them all. TheW1070 & HW50 being better than the HD33 because of lower input lag. Colour wise they are all very good. Detail wise the HW50 with reality creation produces a more detailed image. BUT, oddly the W1070 produces such a smooth yet sharp image its wonderful. Its hard to explain, its like the aliasing is less or smoothed out. I'll have to do more gaming conclude. But in Super Star Dust i can say in 2D mode the W1070 looks pixel for pixel perfect. Its very good.


3D: HD33 is terrible. Blurry and washed out colours, terrible gaming lag which seems to be +100ms . HW50es, extremely good, both 2D and 3D lag seems exactly same. 3D gaming let down by xtalk.. Much better contrast and colours than HD33. The W1070 however, i can't believe im saying this, but set the sharpness to "15" and its better than both. Ramp the colours saturation up and it almost matches the HW for colours and contrast. And thats a feat considering the W1070 is claimed at 10,000:1 while the sony is supposed to be 100,000:1! Where the W1070 beats them both, its upscaling is near perfection! Playing SSD HD in 3D, unscaled from 720p to 1080p, with sharpness at "15", it almost looks pixel perfect! As if the game is running in its native resolution! It looks even better than the HW50es. Before this only the Sony HMZ-T2 could produce such a defined 3D image. And there's something magical about the W1070, the 3D games are only 720p, but its upscaling is so good, that even on a 85in screen.... the image appears anti-aliased where needed, yet pixel perfect where you want it, hence the sames look like how they should if that makes sense? SSD and Killzone 3 were a delight in 3D, and ive never enjoyed Killzone in 3D. Even on my HMZ-T2, its not as good as the W1070. The W1070 makes killzone so nice the usual complaints about its resolution drop dont apply so much. Amazing.


2D Gaming: HW50es Best, W1070 & HD33 tied.

3D Gaming: W1070 Best, HW50es 2nd, HD33 3rd.

*3D Pop-out & Depth & xtalk:*

HW50 is the weakest of the three, bad xtalk. Reviews says minimal xtalk and when it appears its does not draw one out of the movie. I say the opposite, i find it extremely annoying in movies, not so annoying in gaming. Movies is about image quality, so even the smallest xtalk draws me out of it and downgrades the experience & image quality.


Both HD33 and W1070 are xtalk free 99% of the time, only when i tilt the glasses to extreme angles do i see a tiny bit. But this is extremely faint and rare.


3D depth on the sony just slightly better in default , "middle Setting". Sony has the ability to adjust the depth backwards and forwards. And for once this feature actually works! The forwards depth definitely brings objects closer to the viewer and the backwards adjustment increases the sense of depth where its x2 as good as both the DLP's. HW's middle setting has the least xtalk going outside of that setting results serious xtalk unacceptable. Its a shame because it gives an glimps at how much depth can be achieved with 3D, a real pity as it really is great. Both HD33 and W1070 appears more or less exactly match. But my nod goes to the HD33 as i believe the image has this ever so slight increased contrast that helps define depth of objects. But as i said, its so slight and so slight i may have just imagined it because im very used to the HD33 image. Either way users will love the 3D clarity & depth of either the HD33 or W1070.


Popout - all the 3D projectors have good pop-out. Now, most buyers are disappointing by pop-out because simply put the only way TV manufactures can show a TV doing 3D is to do those silly pictures where the object is flying outside of the TV, it never happens like that, thus people get disappointed. The further one is away from the screen the more pronounced the pop-out and depth is. Last night i was watching Turtles Tale in 3D, its amazing. Fantastic depth, but i thought to myself the Pop out is not that good. So i did a test and reached out at objects in scenes where things pop out, and surely theres certainly great pop-out. My screen is 2.4 meters away, my arms reach is 60cm. When items "popped out they where virtually within my 60cm arm reach (so they are popping out 1.8m in front the screen). In some cases in that movie im reaching 30cm in front of me to grab fishes. So pop out is definitely there. Its just when you sit very close to a 3D display, its not obviously happening as you are focusing so close everything else nearby is out of focus, giving you no point of distance percetion. Only when you sit further back can your eyes focus on the pop out objects and depth objects within the same focus, this you have a visual reference for how far something is "popping out". I sit 2.4m which is too close for good pop-out, but depth is very good.


HD33 has better depth and popout than W1070. Its hard to describe or even know why, but it has and i have checked abd doubled checked. For reasons unknown the sepration and layer of 3D on the HD33 is so much more defined than the W1070. Don;t get me wrong the W1070 has very good 3D, but at times you can easily forget the movie is 3D as the effect is too weak at times.


For both Popout and Depth HD33 best, then W1070 2nd, HW50es 3rd. Saying that i want to make it clear that the depth and 3D on the HW50es is actually stronger, but its ghosting and Xtalk detracts from the experience for me any and hence i placed it last.

*Rainbows:*

HD33 has not rainbows in 3D mode, never, at least for me. The W1070 shocked me initially because it did! But i think as the projector warmed up after 20mins they where nowhere to be seem. *UPDATE: Even after a warmup the W1070 definitely has rainbows in 3D mode which some may find annoying/unacceptable. But it happens much less frequently than in 2D mode.... i would guess about 1/4 less.

**UPDATE:* My second W1070 unit, i have not noticed any rainbows in 2D or 3D. Thats very strange. As i use it over the next few days ill update this post.

*Conclusion:*

So was the W1070 an upgrade in my eyes? Yes and no. My main concerns where, that it matched the HD33 for 3D and 2D. Sadly its 2D is image wise suffers from fizzing/crackles. In 2D the W1070 colours are actually more natural. Especially for skin tones. Its 3D effect is not as pronounced as the HD33, which i miss.


And my main reason for upgrading was better 3D input lag and upscaling, this is one area it destroys the HD33! I dare say in both 2D and 3D the lag is next to minimal. Easily as good as the best plasma TV i have owned, and possibly better still. On my first gaming session with it, with 3 tries i achieved 120millions points on super start dust in 3D, my old score on 3D TVs and HMZ-T2 headset was 80million. The only time i beat this score was my 3rd attempt using a GT750, i got 129million  But as i said the GT750 image is terrible and had to go back.


And my last reason for the upgrade... was for a shorter throw lens that did not downgrade sharpness and resolution. And here again it excels. The lens looks like a toy, but its fantastic. The focus holds rock stead, its real easy to find the optimal focus point, which can;t be said got the HW50es.


I have not tried the optoma HD25, but i am assuming its going to have the exact qualities of the W1070, minus the lens shift and the short throw. I hear that the HD25 has a tiny edge over the W1070 in terms of colour vibrancy, contrast and black. That would be awesome. But for me its the shorter throw while maintaining the image quality i love about the HD33 that won the day.


And i want to add, its so dinky! It so easy to store away. How can something so small create such a stunning 3D image? Makes a mockery of highend projectors and their premium large lens and giant sized package & back breaking weight. For people who the HMZ-T2 did not work for, get this, since ive had it ive not touched my HMZ.


And lastly, for my smaller room, i am considering a smaller 72in grey HC screen. Because the W1070 has plenty brightness, and the grey will boost the black performance.... i hope, making this the ultimate 2D and most importantly 3D display










If you do intend to only use it for 2D, then i don't recommend it. The 2D image is just not good enough because of the fizzing. With bad content i find it unwatchable and the fizzing is sick inducing because it looks like peoples skin are fizzing with insects (especially on close ups). Turning off "brilliant colour" does reduce the fizzing a lot, but once you notice it you will always....


If you plan to use it mainly for 2D gaming, 3D movies and 3D gaming and the shorter throw is beneficial to you, then i highly recommend this projector. Its fantastic and as far as i have seen so far, unbeatable in these areas. As you see from my post, ive tried many top end projectors. And even they can't match this projector in gaming.


----------



## Ali Razeghi

Thanks @TropMonk! Comments like yours and the rest of the gang is why I've been lurking at AVSForum for years. Let me just clarify a little bit:


I will give up some deep blacks for ambient lights, this will be for 'regular tv' watching or with guests and family over.


I'll just turn them down if I want to watch a movie or I'm alone playing video games, watching tv, etc.



I really need to just pull the trigger on a screen that I'll hopefully use for a few years, and I don't suspect I'll be building a 'home theater' room anytime soon. I'm not sure if it's uncouth to ask, but would you be able to point me to any on Amazon.Com? I think I will want to go with motorized so I can move it when I need to without worrying about ripping it, but if it increases the price dramatically I will settle for fixed. I know there's considerations to avoid 'ripple effect'. Here's a few that I saw:


http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens-ER135WH1-Projection-Screen/dp/B007PM9WYG/ref=sr_1_2?s=tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1365025440&sr=1-2&keywords=projector+screen 

http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens-ER135WH1-Projection-Screen/dp/B007PM9WYG/ref=sr_1_19?s=tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1365025458&sr=1-19&keywords=projector+screen 



Amazon has several that are 'on sale' for a good amount, so a deal is always good.












Honestly, if someone could link a projector screen that seems good for what I'm asking for, I would greatly appreciate it! I am so overwhelmed with the screen, I thought picking the projector (took over a month lol) was difficult!


----------



## wanab









Hey...we all love this projector but let's face it====it's not the quietest ! Ya Ya Ya I know ...those $5000 projectors are made to be quiet. How 'bout we on this forum have some kind of design contest for a hush box so we all can "have " that same quiet level of comfort? It should be economical to make {CHEAP} ,and pretty{WIFE FACTOR APPROVAL} and do the job that any skilled{NOVICE to the HILT} can make ! What do you all think? Prize would be a selection of 3D movies ! or ..... really when I'm watching a 3D I don't know if the sound was the car engine on MIB 3d or my w1070 !


----------



## aohus

Can anyone explain why the BenQ W1070 is not able to view 1080p SBS content? I have to manually switch to 1080i on my PC in order for SBS files to work, otherwise the SBS option is grayed out.


I am, however, able to view Top to Bottom 3D content fine in 1080p.


----------



## Ricoflashback

Gamer question -- does the W1070 offer/provide [email protected]?


Thx - Rico


----------



## Keith AP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3960#post_23161494
> 
> 
> Gamer question -- does the W1070 offer/provide [email protected]?
> 
> 
> Thx - Rico



This is info pulled from the BenQ PDF manual - sorry about the lack of text formatting. From this it looks like it does (last entry), can't say firsthand though.

*Format Resolution Refresh rate (Hz) H. Freq. (KHz) Pixel Freq. (MHz) Aspect*

480i** 720 (1440) x 480 59.94 15.73 27 16:9

480p 720 x 480 59.94 31.47 27 16:9

576i 720 (1440) x 576 50 15.63 27 16:9

576p 720 x 576 50 31.25 27 16:9

720/50p* 1280 x 720 50 37.5 74.25 16:9

720/60p* 1280 x 720 60 45.00 74.25 16:9

1080/24P* 1920 x 1080 24 27 74.25 16:9

1080/25P 1920 x 1080 25 28.13 74.25 16:9

1080/30P 1920 x 1080 30 33.75 74.25 16:9

1080/50i*** 1920 x 1080 50 28.13 74.25 16:9

1080/60i*** 1920 x 1080 60 33.75 74.25 16:9

1080/50P 1920 x 1080 50 56.25 148.5 16:9
1080/60P 1920 x 1080 60 67.5 148.5 16:9


*Supported timing for 3D signal with Frame Packing and Top-Bottom format.

**Supported timing for 3D signal with Frame Sequential format.

***Supported timing for 3D signal with Side-by-Side format.


----------



## 3DMamper

Sadily know, as far as i know no projector or TV for that matter can do 1080 @ 60hz. Its no a product limitation, but a HDMI limitation. Once xbox720 and PS3 come out maybe they will be powerful enough to support 3d at that res... then display companies will see the need for it. But right now blu ray movies only need 1080 @ 24hmz.


If you are a pc gamer. simply set to 720p and make up for the lower res by turning on as much anti A a possible for your CPU, and that will make it almost look like 1080p


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3DMamper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3960#post_23160706
> 
> 
> Sony BDP-s790 Blu Ray player that features Sonys Reality Creation feature which is excellent for projectors.



I did CTRL-F in the PDF manual of the Sony s790, there is no mention of it featuring Reality Creation sharpening?

I also checked the spec PDF's.


Does it say Reality Creation sharpening in the Bluray player's menu, are you sure this is the same algorithm the Sony hw50 uses?


----------



## half-fast

Has anyone else noticed their audio through the projector cutting in and out? I normally use my receiver, but I live in an apartment so late at night I run it through the projector instead. Both through the projector and projector to headphones the audio cuts in and out. Very strange.


----------



## rayweil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith AP*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3960#post_23161597
> 
> 
> This is info pulled from the BenQ PDF manual - sorry about the lack of text formatting. From this it looks like it does (last entry), can't say firsthand though.
> 
> *Format Resolution Refresh rate (Hz) H. Freq. (KHz) Pixel Freq. (MHz) Aspect*
> 
> 480i** 720 (1440) x 480 59.94 15.73 27 16:9
> 
> 480p 720 x 480 59.94 31.47 27 16:9
> 
> 576i 720 (1440) x 576 50 15.63 27 16:9
> 
> 576p 720 x 576 50 31.25 27 16:9
> 
> 720/50p* 1280 x 720 50 37.5 74.25 16:9
> 
> 720/60p* 1280 x 720 60 45.00 74.25 16:9
> 
> 1080/24P* 1920 x 1080 24 27 74.25 16:9
> 
> 1080/25P 1920 x 1080 25 28.13 74.25 16:9
> 
> 1080/30P 1920 x 1080 30 33.75 74.25 16:9
> 
> 1080/50i*** 1920 x 1080 50 28.13 74.25 16:9
> 
> 1080/60i*** 1920 x 1080 60 33.75 74.25 16:9
> 
> 1080/50P 1920 x 1080 50 56.25 148.5 16:9
> 1080/60P 1920 x 1080 60 67.5 148.5 16:9
> 
> 
> *Supported timing for 3D signal with Frame Packing and Top-Bottom format.
> 
> **Supported timing for 3D signal with Frame Sequential format.
> 
> ***Supported timing for 3D signal with Side-by-Side format.



I'm trying to get the Benq to play Crysis 3 in 3D. The game ask me to use SBS, side-by-side.


From the above, does that mean that my GPU (GTX 670) has to output in 1080/50i or 60i if I need to use SBS? Unfortunately I don't see those choices for the Benq in NVidia Control Panel (version 6.9.850.0). It does show 1080i at 30Hz only. In fact all the 1080i format, eg 1920x1080 or 1600x900 only have one choice of 30Hz. Any idea whether I can play this particular game in 3D off the W1070?


Thanks.


----------



## 3DMamper

Thats because they dont call it reality creation on the s790. Its hidden in the custom picture setting 1 and 2. Its like reality creation, in 2 parts, First called texture remapping, and the second slider is called super resolution. I compared it to the RC on my sony HW50es projector and it does more or less the same thing. Makes cheap projectors such as the HD33 and W1070 a LOT better especially in 3D mode.


----------



## aohus

afaik it's not possible to output side by side in 1080p. Only 1080i.


----------



## Keith AP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rayweil*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3990#post_23162295
> 
> 
> I'm trying to get the Benq to play Crysis 3 in 3D. The game ask me to use SBS, side-by-side.
> 
> 
> From the above, does that mean that my GPU (GTX 670) has to output in 1080/50i or 60i if I need to use SBS? Unfortunately I don't see those choices for the Benq in NVidia Control Panel (version 6.9.850.0). It does show 1080i at 30Hz only. In fact all the 1080i format, eg 1920x1080 or 1600x900 only have one choice of 30Hz. Any idea whether I can play this particular game in 3D off the W1070?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I believe you're correct in that you would have to output 1080/50i or 60i for SBS on the BenQ. I remember trying to play the latest GOW on the BenQ (Xbox HDMI output through Oppo 103 player) and I had to force the Oppo player to output 1080i to get the 3D SBS to function on the W1070.


You might want to consider the gaming forums - maybe they can help on the NVidia side of things.


----------



## OZReddog

For those considering a ND2 filter I purchased a 'cheap' one from ebay firstly, just to see if it was worth while and secondly I could not afford a Hoya one. Here is the link:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/280770390928?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 


For around US$4 it is a winner. It is glass and does a really good job at improving the black levels. Worth considering!! I applied small strips of tape to fix it to the last section of the lense barrel. Works well.



Edit: Tape strips to the outside of the filter, in sections, until it is a push fit but fit a tab at one location so that you can remove it easily.


----------



## brian6751

Can you post a pic of how it's attached please?


----------



## solaris72

I received my first ever projector (W1070) yesterday and while I'm very happy about the picture quality and i have 3 questions. I hope you guys can help me.


1. I was running the projector for 30 minutes, and i went near the projector fan, and the air that its pushing its hot (like my heater) and also I'm its smells like something burning? (absolutely NO smoke). Is it due the bulb burnout for the first time etc ...(i was reading this from a amazon reviewer?)


2. Out of the box, no setting changed, the left and right end of the screen are not equal. The left side is bigger and right side is narrow? I tried keystone, zoom etc..it didn't change. Again, I'm trying everything on a table.


3. How will i know what screen size that I'm getting, i didn't see that when i hit info button. Do i need to manually measure it??




Thanks for helping.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *solaris72*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3990#post_23164824
> 
> 
> I received my first ever projector (W1070) yesterday and while I'm very happy about the picture quality and i have 3 questions. I hope you guys can help me.
> 
> 
> 1. I was running the projector for 30 minutes, and i went near the projector fan, and the air that its pushing its hot (like my heater) and also I'm its smells like something burning? (absolutely NO smoke). Is it due the bulb burnout for the first time etc ...(i was reading this from a amazon reviewer?)
> 
> 
> 2. Out of the box, no setting changed, the left and right end of the screen are not equal. The left side is bigger and right side is narrow? I tried keystone, zoom etc..it didn't change. Again, I'm trying everything on a table.
> 
> 
> 3. How will i know what screen size that I'm getting, i didn't see that when i hit info button. Do i need to manually measure it??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for helping.



1. That is normal


2. Your projector or wall may not be square causing the image to be distorted (make sure the projector is bubble level at all axis and make sure it is perfectly straight on to the angle of the wall)


3. yes you have to manually measure the screen size


----------



## solaris72

Thanks for quick reply. I will be hanging this on ceiling. I will be playing more on this today.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

So I got stereoscopic player to auto change for me and output 3d files correctly, what Im trying to figure out is how to adjust and get the audio to work?


----------



## velconti

it's a pity, but w1070 has 4x color wheel speed (240Hz). The speed was measured by oscilloscope.

results:
 


P.S. I'm not a tester

Sorry for my english.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Who are you? And why did you sign up to this forum just to post that? Do you work for Epson or Optoma by any chance?


----------



## Ricoflashback

RE: Out of the box, no setting changed, the left and right end of the screen are not equal. The left side is bigger and right side is narrow? I tried keystone, zoom etc..it didn't change. Again, I'm trying everything on a table.


I actually have this with my W1080ST - - right side is a tad narrower than the left side. But I know that the ceiling in my basement is not 100% true (level) and honestly - - by zooming in properly (100" Diagonal Screen) - - it's such a little difference that it doesn't bother me at all.


I suppose I could try to compensate by lowering the right side of my screen down from the ceiling mount but that would look weird. I just live with it - - room imperfections and all while enjoying this fantastic projector!


----------



## velconti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3990#post_23165583
> 
> 
> Who are you? And why did you sign up to this forum just to post that? Do you work for Epson or Optoma by any chance?



I've told you, that is not my test.

Here is the original post (you can use google translate)
http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=62:20940-5 

Author "Chiv" 04/04/2013 23:25


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *velconti*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3990#post_23165233
> 
> 
> it's a pity, but w1070 has 4x color wheel speed (240Hz). The speed was measured by oscilloscope.
> 
> results:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I'm not a tester
> 
> Sorry for my english.


The review on projector central states " 6X Speed Color Wheel. The W1070 has a six-segment color wheel in the theater-optimized RGBRGB configuration. This wheel layout maximizes color without artificially boosting white, and is preferred for its ability to render natural color. What's more, the wheel gives an effective refresh rate of six times per frame. This should eliminate color separation artifacts (rainbows) for all but the most hypersensitive of viewers. " . I've also seen a few reviews that said it had 3x , so how would one find out for certain ? Not that it's going to sway me I'm seeing tons of positive info on this PJ and I'm planning on getting one soon , just hoping I'm not one of the people thats RBE sensitive .


----------



## Greg Flowers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Despoiler*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1320#post_22841507
> 
> 
> It's a 3x color wheel speed with a RGBRGB color wheel (colors are refreshed 2x a pass). This makes it 6x effectively. It would be the same as having a 6x color wheel speed and a RGB wheel. Below is the post you were searching for.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/120#post_22597019



Here is a previous post that addresses the color wheel speed. It is a 6x speed wheel. Every review I've read supports that. And a guy who just joined today on his first post tries to refute this with a link to an obscure forum post. Hmmm?


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3990#post_23162708
> 
> 
> For those considering a ND2 filter I purchased a 'cheap' one from ebay firstly, just to see if it was worth while and secondly I could not afford a Hoya one. Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/280770390928?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> 
> For around US$4 it is a winner. It is glass and does a really good job at improving the black levels. Worth considering!! I applied small strips of tape to fix it to the last section of the lense barrel. Works well.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Tape strips to the outside of the filter, in sections, until it is a push fit but fit a tab at one location so that you can remove it easily.



Well received my Hoya 72 and it overlays a bid so will try to cover the barrel evenly and tape it, so the correct size is 66 or lower.


----------



## DaGamePimp

Here is an old post from Guy Kuo on testing color wheel speed for those that wish to confirm.


*"If you have a multimeter which includes a frequency measurement function, you can easily measure the color change frequency for your DLP projector.


Attach a solar cell to the meter

Set meter to Hz measurement

Put a green filter in front of the cell

Display a still frame (preferably a green field)

Position cell to catch the projector light.


The freq measured is how often the projector displays each primary.


You could also use a white field pattern, but that may give odd results if the color wheel includes a white segment. The meter would also see a spike for the white segment. Once you know the color change frequency you can combine it with knowlege about what type of wheel is present to figure out the wheel RPM.


For instance, if the wheel is double speed RGB or RGBW, the freq will read 120Hz with NTSC. If it is RGBRGB then the freq would double for the same wheel speed. If it is triple speed RGB the freq will read 180 Hz.


The higher the color change frequency, the smaller the color separation/motion artifact (rainbow). Now you can measure it easily instead of relying on manufacturer data. This also lets you examine what the projector does to accomodate other refresh rates.


BTW, you can use a red filter or blue filter. Just match the filter color to the color field pattern. If you know the projector doesn't have a white segment or the white segment is off, you can use a white field pattern along with any of the three color filters."*



Jason


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Greg Flowers*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3990#post_23166105
> 
> 
> Here is a previous post that addresses the color wheel speed. It is a 6x speed wheel. Every review I've read supports that. And a guy who just joined today on his first post tries to refute this with a link to an obscure forum post. Hmmm?


I definitely trust the review i quoted more than a single post by anyone in here ( no offense meant to anybody) , my question was more directed to the statement in the quote " The W1070 has a six-segment color wheel in the theater-optimized RGBRGB configuration " . Is that a setting in the PJ , so it effectively has 6x in that mode only , or is it referring to the overall performance of the projector , regardless of settings ?

I'm new to PJ , and like to know way more details than i really need , like I said , once i get the finances in order I'm planning on picking this unit up , going in a livingroom that has lots of ambient light during the day , had given up on the idea of a pj until I saw some reviews on this. As to the test that dagamepimp cited , I cant use that as I don't have the pj yet , but that falls into the " more details than I really need " and it will be fun to test with that method when I do get it. Thanks to everyone whos bringing us newbs good information


----------



## zapper

Well Chaves you have been working continently on getting things for your W 1070 for a long time and helping every one when you could but we haven't heard of your thoughts now that you have your W1070 set up, so how do you like it????


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3990#post_23166616
> 
> 
> Well Chaves you have been working continently on getting things for your W 1070 for a long time and helping every one when you could but we haven't heard of your thoughts now that you have your W1070 set up, so how do you like it????



you have reached the voice mail box of.... Daniel Chaves... he cant come to the phone right due to him watching way to many movies and shows on his new projector...


so yeah in short loving it so far, but I will give my two cents when I hit 100hrs, Im at 60 so far...


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3990#post_23166776
> 
> 
> you have reached the voice mail box of.... Daniel Chaves... he cant come to the phone right due to him watching way to many movies and shows on his new projector...
> 
> 
> so yeah in short loving it so far, but I will give my two cents when I hit 100hrs, *Im at 60 so far...*



Or are you..?










Jason


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3990#post_23166844
> 
> 
> Or are you..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason



lol lets not start that again.... =p


----------



## Bradley King

im at 160 and loving the 3d, ive got one of the 1st batch's, it has no flaws so far, sent it in to get a free firwware update to 1.05, it's epic for $970 waiting for a calibration disc to arrive.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3990#post_23166109
> 
> 
> Well received my Hoya 72 and it overlays a bid so will try to cover the barrel evenly and tape it, so the correct size is 66 or lower.



No a 67mm fits completely inside the face of the lense barrel. If you had noted comments on the 72mm one you needed to purchase a 72 to 67 adapter to make it work without looking bodged.


----------



## velconti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Greg Flowers*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3990#post_23166105
> 
> 
> Here is a previous post that addresses the color wheel speed. It is a 6x speed wheel. Every review I've read supports that. And a guy who just joined today on his first post tries to refute this with a link to an obscure forum post. Hmmm?



Just ask those reviewers how do they measure color wheel speed...actually they didn't do the measurements.

I do not ask to beleive ME, just do YOUR OWN measurements. And you will find out that it has 240Hz (4x).

If you can not do it yourself, just ask your local Benq tech support to comment graphics that I have shown you.


----------



## rwestley

I did a Google search and I think that this question and post explains how Benq is using the color when on the 1070. The effective speed is 6x using RGB even though it is rotating at 3X.


See below:



"I was under the impression that 5x is the physical color wheel speed, but it only appears to be 2.5x. Fastest color wheel speed now is 3x (Optoma HD33, BenQ W1070 and some others). Does it mean they show the same amount of RBE? Don’t know."



1X means that red, blue and green image subframes are displayed one time each 1/60 second. Older color wheels only had 3 segments, but many newer models, such as the W1070, have 6 segments with the RGB repeated two times. Thus such a 6-segment color wheel that is mechanically rotating at 3X speed will produce an effective 6X speed with each of the R, B and G subframes displayed 6 times each 1/60 sec. Such a color wheel setup will show less RBE than other projectors using color wheels with a lower effective speed.


----------



## velconti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3990#post_23167146
> 
> 
> 
> "I was under the impression that 5x is the physical color wheel speed, but it only appears to be 2.5x. Fastest color wheel speed now is 3x (Optoma HD33, BenQ W1070 and some others). Does it mean they show the same amount of RBE? Don’t know."
> 
> 
> .



physical speed of w1070 in 2D mode - 2x, but due to RGBRGB basis - effective color wheel speed - 4x.

Can anybody show official specifications, where Benq confirms real(10800 rpm)/effective (6x) color wheel speed?


----------



## 3DMamper

Not to be rude, but does knowing the speed really matter. At the end of the day it rainbows in 2D and 3D and thats a fact.


----------



## tigerfan33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3DMamper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4020#post_23167254
> 
> 
> Not to be rude, but does knowing the speed really matter. At the end of the day it rainbows in 2D and 3D and thats a fact.



For some and not for some......,,,,,,,,and that's a fact


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3DMamper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3990#post_23162399
> 
> 
> Thats because they dont call it reality creation on the s790. Its hidden in the custom picture setting 1 and 2. Its like reality creation, in 2 parts, First called texture remapping, and the second slider is called super resolution. I compared it to the RC on my sony HW50es projector and it does more or less the same thing. Makes cheap projectors such as the HD33 and W1070 a LOT better especially in 3D mode.



Thanks very much for the tip! I found this on Page 24 of the Sony BDP S790 manual.


Quick question - - with all these options - - what do you recommend to use for our projectors? Is it just for Bluray or DVD discs or even for streaming? Thx again for letting me know about a feature that I had no knowledge of! If it helps with the picture quality - - then that's fantastic! (Clear Black? Have you tried that?)



Video Settings (Page 24 of the Sony BDP S790 manual):


4 Picture Quality Mode: Selects the picture setting

• Texture Rernaster. Adjusts the sharpness and detail of the edges.

• Super Resolution: Improves the resolution.

• Smoothing; Reduces an-screen banding by smoothing gradations on flat areas.

• Contrast Rems_ster: Automatically arranges the black and white levels so that the screen is not too dark and the image is modulated.

• Clear Black._ Adjusts the display (.1.f the dark elements of the image. All shading is not suppressed; it allows beautifully reproduced black tones.)


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tigerfan33*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4020#post_23167357
> 
> 
> For some and not for some......,,,,,,,,and that's a fact



I see zero rainbows - - so maybe I'm lucky. If you do see rainbows - - then there are other projectors to choose from.


----------



## geezerpl

Anybody managed to upgrade FW from 1.02 to 1.04 or 1.05 via USB using the tools published a few weeks ago ??


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *velconti*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4020#post_23167199
> 
> 
> physical speed of w1070 in 2D mode - 2x, but due to RGBRGB basis - effective color wheel speed - 4x.
> 
> Can anybody show official specifications, where Benq confirms real(10800 rpm)/effective (6x) color wheel speed?


Can you show any official specs refuting what has been stated? There are more posts here quoting information that differs from what you posted than supporting your source, how reliable is what you found versus what several of us have found? It looks like at least 3 sources to your one saying it is effectively higher speed than what you claim.

I have no idea if 4x, 6x or even 2x makes any difference to me yet as far as the rbe since its been about 6 years since I've watched a dlp in home, and that was a worn out mit. Rear proj. TV. It's my curiosity that's been driving the question, thanks to those who've posted info on this sub topic.

Now on another question for this who have the PJ, since I might have my plans sold this weekend helping top fund the w1070 I want to prep my room. Since I see the lens is offset from the center, how far off screen centerline did you have to install your mount? I'd like to get wires run and bracing in place , but I haven't seen, or missed the offset from centreline measurement. Thanks again, lots of helpful information from everyone.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geezerpl*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4020#post_23167416
> 
> 
> Anybody managed to upgrade FW from 1.02 to 1.04 or 1.05 via USB using the tools published a few weeks ago ??



I and others have updated the firmware via USB. Use these instructions and links below;

(repost)

A few people asked for firmware update instructions.

I suggest that you do this only if you have an early version of the firmware and are having issues that need to be fixed. One must also realize that if you mess up the firmware update your warranty could be void


Firmware available below:

https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B_xTFybwtlbvU1oxdHRNcWd3LTQ/edit?pli=1&docId=0B_xTFybwtlbvTHFqclRLU3pBNlk .

https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B_xTFybwtlbvU1oxdHRNcWd3LTQ/edit 


If one wants to do the update I suggest doing it using a standard to min B cable.


1. Write down all your settings before starting a.

2. I suggest that you create a new folder on your desktop called 1070 firmware in the new folder.

3. Download the download tool and unzip in new folder.

4. Download the 105 img file to the same folder.

5. .Install the download tool. It is called DLP composer.

5A Copy the Flash Device Parameters. txt file to the DLP composer program file (It is under programs x86 DLP Composer) Just copy and paste the file.

6. Open the DLP Composer tool and go to edit, preferences.

7. When the window opens go to communication and set it to USB

8. Close this window and click on flash loader on the opening screen. A window will open.

8. Change the mark to Complete Image Download Put check in Skip Boot loader area Change 59 32Kb

9. On the top of the flash loader hit the browse button and go to your folder 105 img file.

10. Insert the USB cable in the min plug on the projector and into your computer. (Wait for the drivers to load. This should take a minute with windows 7 or 8

11. Unplug the projector and push the power and auto buttons at the same time. Plug in the projector while holding the buttons. The LED on the projector will turn red if you are in download mode.

(If it turns orange do this again until you only get the red led) This is very important.

12 Hit the Reset Bus and Start Download. The upgrade process should take about 5 minutes. A timer will start telling you how long it will take.

13. Do not unplug anything during the process. When everything completes the LED on the projector will turn to standby orange.

14. Unplug the USB cable and turn the projector on

15 You will have to put all your settings back in and turn source select to auto

16. Instructions are also available in the service manual PDF you downloaded to your folder.

17. Only do this upgrade at your own risk and if you are familiar with doing firmware updates..

18. You do not need the service tool to do the firmware update the firmware and write down your settings.

Edited by rwestley - 3/25/13 at 1:18am


If the links do not P.M. me. I have the firmware and tool saved.


----------



## zapper

OK, what does the FW 1.05, consist of??? what upgrades etc.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3990#post_23166776
> 
> 
> you have reached the voice mail box of.... Daniel Chaves... he cant come to the phone right due to him watching way to many movies and shows on his new projector...
> 
> 
> so yeah in short loving it so far, but I will give my two cents when I hit 100hrs, Im at 60 so far...




Glad to hear that you are enjoying it, this message will self destruct in 100 years, LOL


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4020#post_23167885
> 
> 
> OK, what does the FW 1.05, consist of??? what upgrades etc.



Do a search of thread.


Depends what version you have on your unit.

102 fixed issue with flicker using Dynamic mode

103 fixed fan speed issue

104-105 An HDMI issue and langue issue.


More information was posted somewhere in the thread.


----------



## solaris72

I did experimented further after moving my projector at about 13feet. I'm getting the stunning by picture it proejects and i was amazed by the picture quality from this projector. Since its my first projector, i was very thrilled!, (currently owning a Sony 55' nx810.)


Just to want to let you know, i bought this projector from amazon.com last week and got the firmware version of 1.5 out of the box. The box was originally shipped to amazon.com from BENQ (that's what inside label shows).


I'm really happy that my money well spent any my 3d experience will be today as my BENQ 3d glass arriving today.


Also thinking about getting a screen to have 120 or 150 inches, very confused?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3990#post_23164888
> 
> 
> 1. That is normal
> 
> 
> 2. Your projector or wall may not be square causing the image to be distorted (make sure the projector is bubble level at all axis and make sure it is perfectly straight on to the angle of the wall)
> 
> 
> 3. yes you have to manually measure the screen size


----------



## 3DMamper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4020#post_23167383
> 
> 
> Thanks very much for the tip! I found this on Page 24 of the Sony BDP S790 manual.
> 
> 
> Quick question - - with all these options - - what do you recommend to use for our projectors? Is it just for Bluray or DVD discs or even for streaming? Thx again for letting me know about a feature that I had no knowledge of! If it helps with the picture quality - - then that's fantastic! (Clear Black? Have you tried that?)
> 
> 
> 
> Video Settings (Page 24 of the Sony BDP S790 manual):
> 
> 
> 4 Picture Quality Mode: Selects the picture setting
> 
> • Texture Rernaster. Adjusts the sharpness and detail of the edges.
> 
> • Super Resolution: Improves the resolution.
> 
> • Smoothing; Reduces an-screen banding by smoothing gradations on flat areas.
> 
> • Contrast Rems_ster: Automatically arranges the black and white levels so that the screen is not too dark and the image is modulated.
> 
> • Clear Black._ Adjusts the display (.1.f the dark elements of the image. All shading is not suppressed; it allows beautifully reproduced black tones.)



Good to know you found it. The settings depend from movie to movie. The cleaner the movie the more you can ramp up the settings. Theres only 6 settings in texture remap and 3 settings for super resolution. So you cant ho wrong much. For movies i find that texture at 3 and res at 2 or 3. For animated CGI stuff, you can do texture at 5or 6 and super res at 3 . im a HD detail swine so my likings may be overkill for others. But tbh is harder to over cook the image with this form of reality creation than the " true" one on the HW50es. Have fun.










Clear blacks dont improve blacks. It just makes more of the image covered in black. So on TVs that have super contrast compared to projectors you get a more vivid/contrasty picture. On projectors all it does is cover your image in more dark greys


----------



## 3DMamper

Does anyone here knows whats firmware 1.05 fixes over 1.04? Thanks


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *solaris72*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4020#post_23168207
> 
> 
> I did experimented further after moving my projector at about 13feet. I'm getting the stunning by picture it proejects and i was amazed by the picture quality from this projector. Since its my first projector, i was very thrilled!, (currently owning a Sony 55' nx810.)
> 
> 
> Just to want to let you know, i bought this projector from amazon.com last week and got the firmware version of 1.5 out of the box. The box was originally shipped to amazon.com from BENQ (that's what inside label shows).
> 
> 
> I'm really happy that my money well spent any my 3d experience will be today as my BENQ 3d glass arriving today.
> 
> 
> Also thinking about getting a screen to have 120 or 150 inches, very confused?



Use BenQ's calculator on their site. It is accurate.


Measure your wall and see how big a screen you can fit there. Keep in mind, if you go with fixed frame to take into account the bezel.


Once you know how big a screen you can fit, decide how big a screen you actually want. Once you know what size screen you want, use the BenQ calculator to tell you exactly how far back from the screen the projector needs to be in order to project an image that size. I would suggest placing it slightly further than what ever it says and zooming in a little to shrink the image to fit. Better than being off the other direction.


There is no way for the projector to tell you what size screen it is projecting. Just place it in the right spot according to the BenQ calc, and it should fit your screen exactly.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3DMamper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4020#post_23168327
> 
> 
> Does anyone here knows whats firmware 1.05 fixes over 1.04? Thanks



Not much.


Allows changes made to the ISF menu to be saved, and adds a language pack, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4020#post_23168450
> 
> 
> Use BenQ's calculator on their site. It is accurate.
> 
> 
> Measure your wall and see how big a screen you can fit there. Keep in mind, if you go with fixed frame to take into account the bezel.
> 
> 
> Once you know how big a screen you can fit, decide how big a screen you actually want. Once you know what size screen you want, use the BenQ calculator to tell you exactly how far back from the screen the projector needs to be in order to project an image that size. I would suggest placing it slightly further than what ever it says and zooming in a little to shrink the image to fit. Better than being off the other direction.
> 
> 
> There is no way for the projector to tell you what size screen it is projecting. Just place it in the right spot according to the BenQ calc, and it should fit your screen exactly.



I had more of a challenge with the BenQ W1080ST - - no vertical lens offset.


But you know what? It worked out great. We measured the mid point of my room (ceiling) and I installed the projector. I shined the image on the wall - - just to see how the projector looked and even marked the approximate "screen size" at the corners (100" Diagonal - 16 X 9) on the wall with removable "dots" - stickers (anything will do as long as you don't permanently mark up on your wall!)


That gave me a great reference point. Then, we did an exact measurement to the mid point of the lens and put a corresponding mark on the wall where the projector image (and screen) would be to note it. (Cross reference).


Recommendation!!! If you can install your projector, first - - you can see what inherent problems you may have - - if any. Also - - when you get your screen - - measure the mid-point from the screen itself - - in that, that outside housing will not necessarily be the "mid-point" if you just take the measurements and divide by two. There might be (probably) different mechanisms to retract the screen (if you are getting an electric screen) and even a manual screen might not be 100% true to the outside length dimensions in relation to the middle of your screen when it is fully extended.


Once it's up and running - - you'll really be happy! And plan on some early marathon sessions - - nothing like having your own "movie theater" experience!


Enjoy!


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4020#post_23168459
> 
> 
> Not much.
> 
> 
> Allows changes made to the ISF menu to be saved, and adds a language pack, if I remember correctly.



No need to update unless you are using the ISF menu and want to save it. The language pack fix only was for Sweden.

If you have firmware 102 or 103 you might want to do the upgrade. If you have 104 the only reason to do it is to save the ISF settings.


----------



## zapper

Will pass this one., Thanks


----------



## JaMiR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *velconti*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4020#post_23167199
> 
> 
> physical speed of w1070 in 2D mode - 2x, but due to RGBRGB basis - effective color wheel speed - 4x.
> 
> Can anybody show official specifications, where Benq confirms real(10800 rpm)/effective (6x) color wheel speed?



Hi, in BenQ w1070 service manual(W 1070 9H.J7L77.17E.pdf, page 7) you can find some info about wheel speed. 2x(4x) for 60hz and 3x(6x) for 50hz material. I can also easily hear wheel speed variation between modes. Fastest one is 24hz 3D mode and 50hz, and slowest one is 24hz 2D mode, it even drops from 60hz.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3DMamper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4020#post_23168318
> 
> 
> Good to know you found it. The settings depend from movie to movie. The cleaner the movie the more you can ramp up the settings. Theres only 6 settings in texture remap and 3 settings for super resolution. So you cant ho wrong much. For movies i find that texture at 3 and res at 2 or 3. For animated CGI stuff, you can do texture at 5or 6 and super res at 3 . im a HD detail swine so my likings may be overkill for others. But tbh is harder to over cook the image with this form of reality creation than the " true" one on the HW50es. Have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clear blacks dont improve blacks. It just makes more of the image covered in black. So on TVs that have super contrast compared to projectors you get a more vivid/contrasty picture. On projectors all it does is cover your image in more dark greys



It took me awhile to find it when playing a Bluray disc! Easy to find in the manual!


Very simply - - for those who have the Sony BDP S790 player - - just press the "Options" button while watching a Bluray/DVD and you'll find everything.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

I've noticed this projector does take it's time when finding a source signal. Sometimes for those with a PS3, you miss the PS3 logo because of it. (Not that that's improtant lol) it's much slower at finding a source signal than my plamsa for sure, but it's not got nothing on this projector


----------



## zapper

That is for sure searching source, is giving me a slight headache, its one of the faults of the W1070.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4020#post_23171789
> 
> 
> I've noticed this projector does take it's time when finding a source signal. Sometimes for those with a PS3, you miss the PS3 logo because of it. (Not that that's improtant lol) it's much slower at finding a source signal than my plamsa for sure, but it's not got nothing on this projector



Yes - I notice this too!


Sometimes, I just toggle through "Source" inputs and that will find the source signal. Sometimes, when I turn the projector on - - it has switched to the "Video" input - - although I've never used that "Source" before! I then arrow up to HDMI 1.


If all else fails - - I turn off my receiver and turn it on again. I wonder if all these HDMI handshake issues have to do solely with the projector or is it HDCP or some other problem in the signal recognition.


It's a minor inconvenience and once the signal is established, it's a joy to watch!


----------



## Adamd

Here's my w1070 setup so far, just waiting for my new hdmi cable,power cord and hd2 so I can run them neatly but besides that I'm very happy with this setup for the price.







[/URL]


----------



## jayw

OK. I know that the "question has been asked lots of times" but this is driving me crazy. Do Panasonic BDP110 players work with this projector? I've tried changing everything out once or twice and can't seem to get the BD player and PJ to agree to talk 1080/24p. I had it working for a few minutes and then it stopped.. Is there some other secret? Would a newer BD player be better? I'm a fairly bright guy but I've spent at least 10 hours on this over several days. VERY aggravating.


----------



## zapper

Join my club.


----------



## Sonyad

Did you insert a spare sd memory card into the Panasonic? Some blu-rays want that extra ram.


----------



## wanab

I have my 110 going HDMI to my Pioneer receiver then HDMI to the w1070 with no problems at all.


----------



## zapper

  

1.Hoya 72mm 2X Neutral Density Multi-Coated Lens Filter

2. 62-72mm Step-Up Metal Adapter Ring / 62mm Lens to 72mm Accessory



The above fits almost like a glove on the front of the projector barrel, it is a bit lopsided but not noticeable and the projector lights go through with no problem and best of all the picture is even better with this filter have to thank DaGamePimp for this one.


----------



## DaGamePimp

Ok now we have about 4 or 5 different size ND filters being reported, let's get some clarification.










Can those of you using filters please use my pics below to describe (or show by edit) or post your own pic and state which size filter you are using (and how it fits).


Using a filter on the lens itself (#1) will likely mean a refocus every time it is placed/removed so that will not be ideal for those that use both 2D & 3D.

 


* Here are two examples...


# 1
 


# 2
 


Thank you,

Jason


----------



## OZReddog

I am using a 67mm filter and it fits in the last section of the lense housing and does not change focus etc, i.e. it does not move when the lense is focused and the lense does not move when you remove or replace the filter in the housing.


It looks like the following diagram, but please note that you need to keep the filter in place by tape or some other method as it is not a push fit. Also remember that you need to fit a tab of tape or similar material to enable you to remove the filter safely and easily.


# 2


----------



## zapper

I know that what I am about to ask, is not entirely to do with the BenQ W1070 , but my Onkyo 515 has issues with the Projector so now looking for a new receiver that would work with the Projector, any suggestions?


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4050#post_23173444
> 
> 
> I know that what I am about to ask, is not entirely to do with the BenQ W1070 , but my Onkyo 515 has issues with the Projector so now looking for a new receiver that would work with the Projector, any suggestions?



Yes put Onkyo 515 into the search box near the top of the page and ask the question in an appropriate forum where people are more likely to know this product. You are more likely to get a knowledgeable answer.


----------



## nnd

I'm getting close to buying this projection, but still need to figure out the optimal screen size. This will be installed in a bonus room upstairs and won't be a dedicated theater room. The room is 16.5 feet by 23 feet with a 9 foot ceiling. I'll likely have the seating about 17 feet back. I plan on having a motorized ceiling mount screen installed, but am undecided between a 120" and a 135" projector. Which size do you thing would make more sense given my parameters?


----------



## coderguy

Definitely the bigger screen, though I'd move the closest seats to around 14 feet back instead of 17 feet which puts you at around 1.2x to 1.25x screen width:seating distance at 135" screen.

Some prefer slightly closer (1.0x sw to 1.1xsw), but 1.2x to 1.25x is a good average to what people prefer. It's definitely big enough for most, and those that like it slightly bigger well it's usually good enough even for those types, few would think they are sitting too close at 1.25x sw once they got used to it, though A FEW might.


----------



## nnd

Thanks for the advice! That was the size I was wanting to here, but wanted some reassurance before making the purchase.


----------



## OZReddog

nnd, the bigger screen is the way to go. I do not regret having a big screen and sitting so that the picture almost fills your field of vision. That way you are part of the action. Sports make you feel like you are there and movies have a 'life'.


----------



## teeger

Well said . . . why be shy of the BIG SCREEN experience at home?!


I find if I sit far back, I might as well be watching my 64" plasma. Sitting too close where pixel structure is evident is a bit extreme. But, when you have such a big, beautiful image that the W1070 produces, why not go for the immersive theater-like experience. To each his own, I guess . . .


Ian


----------



## Tyrone Burton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4000_100#post_23173440
> 
> 
> I am using a 67mm filter and it fits in the last section of the lense housing and does not change focus etc, i.e. it does not move when the lense is focused and the lense does not move when you remove or replace the filter in the housing.
> 
> 
> It looks like the following diagram, but please note that you need to keep the filter in place by tape or some other method as it is not a push fit. Also remember that you need to fit a tab of tape or similar material to enable you to remove the filter safely and easily.
> 
> 
> # 2


You guys have really interested me with those caps there. I have been told before it doesn't matter if you cover it or not, but I find it better to cover it when your finished with it. After measuring the circular lens outing, isn't it 72mm?


----------



## Daniel Chaves

I hooked up the darbee, have it set of HD at 60% and man just when you think the picture couldnt get better










I just finished watching Star Trek (newest of the movies) and wow what an excellent movie to watch on this projector and again the black levels for this price to me seem amazing and the balance of colors and contrast between the light and dark portions of the scene is also equally outstanding.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4050#post_23174185
> 
> 
> You guys have really interested me with those caps there. I have been told before it doesn't matter if you cover it or not, but I find it better to cover it when your finished with it. After measuring the circular lens outing, isn't it 72mm?



It is NOT a cap or cover but a light filter. It is shown here as a white circle but it is in fact a metal ring with a glass element in the centre.


A '67mm filter' fits neatly flush with the outer surface of the lense housing.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4050#post_23173456
> 
> 
> Yes put Onkyo 515 into the search box near the top of the page and ask the question in an appropriate forum where people are more likely to know this product. You are more likely to get a knowledgeable answer.




Oz I know that but trying to find out WHAT RECEIVER is capable of working with the BenQ, so with this in mind where else could I ask this question but on the BenQ forum, think about it it makes sense.


----------



## ERuiz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4050#post_23174433
> 
> 
> I hooked up the darbee, have it set of HD at 60% and man just when you think the picture couldnt get better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished watching Star Trek (newest of the movies) and wow what an excellent movie to watch on this projector and again the black levels for this price to me seem amazing and the balance of colors and contrast between the light and dark portions of the scene is also equally outstanding.



Daniel, what exactly will the Darbee do that will improve the IQ on this PJ? You caught my attention...











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## albero67




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4050#post_23175058
> 
> 
> Oz I know that but trying to find out WHAT RECEIVER is capable of working with the BenQ, so with this in mind where else could I ask this question but on the BenQ forum, think about it it makes sense.



I have the Denon AVR-591 and it works like a charm. Combine it with the KDLinks HD700 media player to even play 1080p 24Hz since it let you skip the 3D mode setting on the BenQ if you set it on the HD700. The BenQ will go in 3d mode automatically and play the 1080p 24hz movie.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *albero67*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4050#post_23175391
> 
> 
> I have the Denon AVR-591 and it works like a charm. Combine it with the KDLinks HD700 media player to even play 1080p 24Hz since it let you skip the 3D mode setting on the BenQ if you set it on the HD700. The BenQ will go in 3d mode automatically and play the 1080p 24hz movie.




Thanks will look at teh Denon AVR-591 I am using a PS3 which if I was to connect it straight to the BenQ had no problem at all except listening to the PJ speakers, which is a blessing in the meantime


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

None of those Denons (even the new ones) have pre-outs. Some of them support 4k passthrough though, might be something to think about. I wouldn't spend $500 on something that wouldn't work with my next projector too, and the pre-out thing is really annoying. If I were you, I'd get a refurb Marantz that has pre-outs and 4k passthrough for a similar price to that Denon. Refurbs work great IMO.


----------



## zapper

Will you refresh my mind what do you mean about pre outs?????


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4050#post_23175797
> 
> 
> Will you refresh my mind what do you mean about pre outs?????



Pre-outs are for external amplification (adding amps to power your speakers versus using the AVR's amp section).


You can't do much better than this for an inexpensive AVR...

http://usa.denon.com/us/product/pages/ProductDetail.aspx?catalog=denonna_us&PCatId=refurbishedprocat(denonna)&CatId=AVReceiversRef(DenonNA)&Pid=AVR1712(DenonNA)&IsRef=1 


We should now get back on topic.










Jason


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4050#post_23175883
> 
> 
> Pre-outs are for external amplification (adding amps to power your speakers versus using the AVR's amp section).
> 
> 
> You can't do much better than this for an inexpensive AVR...
> 
> http://usa.denon.com/us/product/pages/ProductDetail.aspx?catalog=denonna_us&PCatId=refurbishedprocat(denonna)&CatId=AVReceiversRef(DenonNA)&Pid=AVR1712(DenonNA)&IsRef=1
> 
> 
> We should now get back on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason




Thanks Jason, you are right back to topic, but anyone can PM me if they have a suggestion.


----------



## rayweil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *albero67*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4050#post_23175391
> 
> 
> I have the Denon AVR-591 and it works like a charm. Combine it with the KDLinks HD700 media player to even play 1080p 24Hz since it let you skip the 3D mode setting on the BenQ if you set it on the HD700. The BenQ will go in 3d mode automatically and play the 1080p 24hz movie.



I think that what happens whenever I play with my PS3. 2D BRs play in 2D, 3D automatically plays 3D without me changing the Benq's options every time.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4050#post_23175076
> 
> 
> Daniel, what exactly will the Darbee do that will improve the IQ on this PJ? You caught my attention...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



okay a very generic response is that it sharpens the image but it does a lot more then just that you can watch a few videos and read up on it on their website

http://darbeevision.com/ 


however at retail price I dont feel for the price spent on this projector that it is worth it but if you can manage to get it for less then yeah totally worth it then.


----------



## nightstalker

Whilst I agrre with everyone here regarding the brilliant 2D picture out of the box, the same can't be said in relation to the 3D for me. I have found the default 3D setting to be dull and lacking in color and pop, I have changed the setting to User 3 and there is a substantial improvement but just wondering if anyone else has had the same issue and if this is the setting that everyone is using.


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nightstalker*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4050#post_23176576
> 
> 
> Whilst I agrre with everyone here regarding the brilliant 2D picture out of the box, the same can't be said in relation to the 3D for me. I have found the default 3D setting to be dull and lacking in color and pop, I have changed the setting to User 3 and there is a substantial improvement but just wondering if anyone else has had the same issue and if this is the setting that everyone is using.



Have you watched 3D on any other projector model? If not, you might be noticing the colour shift caused by the active polarized glasses plus the light cut you experience when watching 3D. This is common to all active 3D presentations - but light loss is more evident with projectors - especially on screens that are perhaps too large. The other issue could be the quality of the glasses. Are they true BenQ or third party? The really cheap Chinese glasses aren't great with contrast or killing the red flash.


I also have the Epson 5010, and the BenQ is miles ahead with 3D with realistic color, brightness and is mostly cross-talk free with everything I throw at it..


Unless you have a problem with your projector or glasses, I doubt you'll find anything much better (without spending a ton more) in the 3D dept. than with the W1070.


Ian


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nightstalker*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4050#post_23176576
> 
> 
> Whilst I agrre with everyone here regarding the brilliant 2D picture out of the box, the same can't be said in relation to the 3D for me. I have found the default 3D setting to be dull and lacking in color and pop, I have changed the setting to User 3 and there is a substantial improvement but just wondering if anyone else has had the same issue and if this is the setting that everyone is using.



put the glasses on and then calibrate the 3d setting to adjust for the tint and brightness and then you will have an amazing 3d picture.


----------



## rayweil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4050#post_23176652
> 
> 
> Have you watched 3D on any other projector model? If not, you might be noticing the colour shift caused by the active polarized glasses plus the light cut you experience when watching 3D. This is common to all active 3D presentations - but light loss is more evident with projectors - especially on screens that are perhaps too large. Ian



I have read that single DLP chips cannot out-perform 3 chips DLP projectors wrt light output in 3D mode.


----------



## Scottathon

Hello,


I bought a W1070 in December. I've been extremely satisfied with it. I've just been using my bedroom wall as a screen, but it's been a huge improvement over my Sharp 46'' LCD that I bought in 2009.


Alas, it seems to have developed an issue. I just noticed tonight a sort of rainbowy smudge that flickers slightly in the top left corner. I've included a picture from my iPod Touch. I don't have access to a better camera, so I apologize for the quality.

 


Does anyone have any idea what my problem could be and if I can fix it?


Anyway, up until now, the projector has been great. It's a bit noisier than I expected, but I've been using it with headphones so I don't notice.


Thanks for any help in diagnosing my problem.


Cheers!

Scott


----------



## nightstalker

Hi teeger, yes I have watched 3D on my brother's Optima HD33 and to my eyes his has much better brightnes and colours at around the same screen size. I don't really know what's going on as there has only been good things said about the 3D image in this particular unit. As I mentioned earlier the default 3D setting for me is not good at all. What settings are everyone else using?


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nightstalker*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4050#post_23176974
> 
> 
> What settings are everyone else using?



With a few tweaks of my own afterwards because everyones setup is different but if your using monoprice or 3dtv corp glasses these settings work really well

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1448720/benq-w1070-144hz-compatible-dlp-link-3d-glasses/300#post_23115881


----------



## nightstalker




> Quote:
> With a few tweaks of my own afterwards because everyones setup is different but if your using monoprice or 3dtv corp glasses these settings work really well


Thanks Daniel, my glasses seem to be generic but I'm guessing they are Sainsonic


----------



## THe_Flash

How are sports on the 1070W? I'm currently demoing the HD33 and like having the frame interpolation for hockey. I'd like to give the 1070W a shot, but the lack of that feature has me wondering if I should bother.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4080#post_23177291
> 
> 
> How are sports on the 1070W? I'm currently demoing the HD33 and like having the frame interpolation for hockey. I'd like to give the 1070W a shot, but the lack of that feature has me wondering if I should bother.




Sports are great on the 1070W with no motion lag often found on LCD. It is also great for gaming because of so little lag.

Don't worry about not have frame interpolation.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

If you want frame interpolation, you'll have to pay double for the w1500. The only reason to have it on the projector is if you don't use an HTPC (you can get it for free, and has similar artifacts but at least is upgradable all the time as new code comes out), and for 3D (too much bandwidth required for 1080/60p which the w1070 doesn't support). For my next projector, I want true 2160p in 120hz or even 144hz, that would be great. Benq, you can do it! lol


----------



## jd371

I plan on getting this projector soon. My only concern is RBE. The only DLP I've seen was at a friend of a friends house. This is going back about 5 or 6 years ago and I remeber seeing RBE in his theater. I never asked him what projector he had...I do remember he had a anamorphic lens in front of it so I'm sure the projector wasn't cheap if he was using that lens with it.

Have they improved the technology since then to cut down on RBE? I'm still going to take the chance and get this projector and hopefully I won't see them. I know it depends on the person if they can see RBE or not, but has anybody who purchased this projector and has seen RBE in the past chime in and let me know how it is with this projector?


----------



## Tyrone Burton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jd371*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4000_100#post_23179795
> 
> 
> I plan on getting this projector soon. My only concern is RBE. The only DLP I've seen was at a friend of a friends house. This is going back about 5 or 6 years ago and I remeber seeing RBE in his theater. I never asked him what projector he had...I do remember he had a anamorphic lens in front of it so I'm sure the projector wasn't cheap if he was using that lens with it.
> 
> Have they improved the technology since then to cut down on RBE? I'm still going to take the chance and get this projector and hopefully I won't see them. I know it depends on the person if they can see RBE or not, but has anybody who purchased this projector and has seen RBE in the past chime in and let me know how it is with this projector?


As you said, it depends on the person. for me, I have gotten used to it. It can possibly be distracting sometimes, but you get used to it to a point, it doesn't become a problem....well that is what happened with me anyway. You can test how bad it is with you using the "Test" button on the remote. People keep saying "don't look for them", but you can't help it lol.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Is anyone else here using an Elite AT screen with this?


I just got mine installed, and see wavy lines. I might return it, still debating. Unsure as to whether it's moire due to the AcousticPro 1080P2 weave pattern, or the RBE is now more pronounced on the screen (for four months I couldn't see anything wrong on my wall), or some combination, but I don't like it. I paid 430$ for my 100 inch screen and even though the blacks and contrast is better, I'm not sure it's worth it. I might just get the Elite non-AT version for less than half the price and build myself an AT 'scope screen later on. Apparently you need to leave the screen open for a week and the lines will go away, I don't know, I'm skeptical. Maybe my projector just isn't aligned properly yet, since it's on a bookshelt for now and a bit at an angle. Wanted to figure the best spot to put it before drilling more holes in my concrete ceiling.


----------



## 3DMamper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nightstalker*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4050#post_23176974
> 
> 
> Hi teeger, yes I have watched 3D on my brother's Optima HD33 and to my eyes his has much better brightnes and colours at around the same screen size. I don't really know what's going on as there has only been good things said about the 3D image in this particular unit. As I mentioned earlier the default 3D setting for me is not good at all. What settings are everyone else using?



Now that ive had my W1070 for a week and done more test i can confirm what you saw. The HD33 does have a better less image noise picture in 2D. In 3D the HD33 has better 3D quality as the layers of depth are better defined. I have no idea why ive checked a lot swapping between both. I am sure its not a placebo. Also the HD33 does indeed have better 3D colour vibrancy and brightlnes when set to gamma mode "graphics". This results in a more exciting and dynamic image than the W01070. I have tried to tweak to w1070n to match but have not been successful!


Checkout the images in this link i found on AVF, this very simular to what i see, as you can see the HD25 has a more exciting 3D image, the w1070 is much duller and less bright in comparison. If you love 3D, then i would say the HD25 is better. But the w1070 has the short throw lens i need. Seems like i can't have it all....

http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=en&rurl=www.google.com&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://3d.echeva.com/2013/04/07/benq-w1070-vs-optoma-hd25-comparativa-en-3d-y-recomendacion-final-22/5/&usg=ALkJrhjHEkG1wgtGqp5TsbbZP8yfW4TElw


----------



## Daniel Chaves

it comes down to configuration, I turned off sharpness and clarity country set both to zero, I then adjusted the colors for 2d and 3d, I turned off any super resolution or any enhancements my bluray player or AVR was adding, and now I have a perfect clean image.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4080#post_23179947
> 
> 
> Is anyone else here using an Elite AT screen with this?
> 
> 
> I just got mine installed, and see wavy lines. I might return it, still debating. Unsure as to whether it's moire due to the AcousticPro 1080P2 weave pattern, or the RBE is now more pronounced on the screen (for four months I couldn't see anything wrong on my wall), or some combination, but I don't like it. I paid 430$ for my 100 inch screen and even though the blacks and contrast is better, I'm not sure it's worth it. I might just get the Elite non-AT version for less than half the price and build myself an AT 'scope screen later on. Apparently you need to leave the screen open for a week and the lines will go away, I don't know, I'm skeptical. Maybe my projector just isn't aligned properly yet, since it's on a bookshelt for now and a bit at an angle. Wanted to figure the best spot to put it before drilling more holes in my concrete ceiling.



From what I read about this screen when I was researching them a few months back, quite a few people said that the weave was very visible.


I'd go with an HP screen if I were you, but if you aren't looking to spend that much, then at the very least, I'd say get an Elite Cinewhite screen. The weave isn't fantastic on it either, but much better than the AT screens, from what I gathered, and it's cheaper, so won't annoy you nearly as much. Think they are like $230 on Amazon for a Sable Frame 100".


----------



## Keith AP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jd371*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4080#post_23179795
> 
> 
> I plan on getting this projector soon. My only concern is RBE. The only DLP I've seen was at a friend of a friends house. This is going back about 5 or 6 years ago and I remeber seeing RBE in his theater. I never asked him what projector he had...I do remember he had a anamorphic lens in front of it so I'm sure the projector wasn't cheap if he was using that lens with it.
> 
> Have they improved the technology since then to cut down on RBE? I'm still going to take the chance and get this projector and hopefully I won't see them. I know it depends on the person if they can see RBE or not, but has anybody who purchased this projector and has seen RBE in the past chime in and let me know how it is with this projector?



I owned an Optoma HD70 roughly seven years ago, my first DLP, and I immediately noticed the RBE. The W1070, at least for me, has more RBE than the Optoma did. There may be reasons for this like the W1070 being a much brighter projector, different wheel speed, or whatever...but again I do see more.


Like Tyrone mentioned above, you might get used to it. I'll add at least put up with it. To minimize the effect I've disciplined myself to keep me eyes from darting all around the image. While this doesn't solve the problem entirely, it keeps it manageable.


Of course it all depends on you, but this is my experience, from one person sensitive to RBE and owning the W1070 and a prior DLP projector.


----------



## DaGamePimp

Regarding the HD33 vs w1070 comparison, I have calibrated an HD33 and while it performs well, in my honest opinion based upon both in non ideal rooms, it does not best the w1070 over-all (had I felt it was superior I would have returned the w1070 and considered the HD33 even though I am not fond of the Optoma brand).


3D comparisons have even been done with the Sharp XV-Z30000 and the w1070 was said to be very close at half the price (the w1070 appears to have higher native contrast but the Sharp pulls ahead by using an iris).


My guess is people are either not setting up 3D properly or using glasses that do not work well with the w1070. The SBS comparison done in the link posted above is not a proper test so I would not read much into that, frame packed through glasses is the only true test.



On another note, I added a 3 year warranty to my w1070 today and it was $129.99 +tax through squaretrade (in case anyone is considering adding an extended warranty). They do not cover the lamp but as we all know that is a consumable and we understand before jumping in that is an added expense (regardless of the suspect lamp timer







)


Jason


----------



## Joesyah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4080#post_23180538
> 
> 
> Regarding the HD33 vs w1070 comparison, I have calibrated an HD33 and while it performs well, in my honest opinion based upon both in non ideal rooms, it does not best the w1070 over-all (had I felt it was superior I would have returned the w1070 and considered the HD33 even though I am not fond of the Optoma brand).
> 
> 
> 3D comparisons have even been done with the Sharp XV-Z30000 and the w1070 was said to be very close at half the price (the w1070 appears to have higher native contrast but the Sharp pulls ahead by using an iris).
> 
> 
> My guess is people are either not setting up 3D properly or using glasses that do not work well with the w1070. The SBS comparison done in the link posted above is not a proper test so I would not read much into that, frame packed through glasses is the only true test.
> 
> 
> *On another note, I added a 3 year warranty to my w1070 today and it was $129.99 +tax through squaretrade (in case anyone is considering adding an extended warranty). They do not cover the lamp but as we all know that is a consumable and we understand before jumping in that is an added expense (regardless of the suspect lamp timer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> *
> 
> Jason



If you have the luck I've had with my little Benq. You'll never get the chance to use the warranty. I've owned mine 3 years, still using the original lamp.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joesyah*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4080#post_23180623
> 
> 
> If you have the luck I've had with my little Benq. You'll never get the chance to use the warranty. I've owned mine 3 years, still using the original lamp.



Indeed, I certainly hope I never have to use it but BenQ does not have the greatest reputation regarding reliability so...










Besides that the odds of me having this pj for 3 years is slim based upon my track record, this offers incentive for any future buyer as the warranty is transferable.


Jason


----------



## Joesyah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4080#post_23180710
> 
> 
> Indeed, I certainly hope I never have to use it but BenQ does not have the greatest reputation regarding reliability so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides that the odds of me having this pj for 3 years is slim based upon my track record, this offers incentive for any future buyer as the warranty is transferable.
> 
> 
> Jason



Very true.. you are a projector-holic.









Of the four brands I've owned, it has been the most reliable so far. Agreed, great incentive for the next owner having the extra warranty though.


----------



## Nimoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3DMamper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4080#post_23180222
> 
> 
> Now that ive had my W1070 for a week and done more test i can confirm what you saw. The HD33 does have a better less image noise picture in 2D. In 3D the HD33 has better 3D quality as the layers of depth are better defined. I have no idea why ive checked a lot swapping between both. I am sure its not a placebo. Also the HD33 does indeed have better 3D colour vibrancy and brightlnes when set to gamma mode "graphics". This results in a more exciting and dynamic image than the W01070. I have tried to tweak to w1070n to match but have not been successful!
> 
> 
> Checkout the images in this link i found on AVF, this very simular to what i see, as you can see the HD25 has a more exciting 3D image, the w1070 is much duller and less bright in comparison. If you love 3D, then i would say the HD25 is better. But the w1070 has the short throw lens i need. Seems like i can't have it all....
> 
> http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=en&rurl=www.google.com&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://3d.echeva.com/2013/04/07/benq-w1070-vs-optoma-hd25-comparativa-en-3d-y-recomendacion-final-22/5/&usg=ALkJrhjHEkG1wgtGqp5TsbbZP8yfW4TElw



The Benq improves a good deal with some tweaking in 3D - there are settings for 3D linked in this thread that really help. I agree that the default settings in 3D are a little underwhelming in terms of colour saturation. It seems that the review you've linked does favour the Benq for overall image quality. I'm sure they are pretty close after calibration however, just going by the other reviews out there.


----------



## BullZye

Hey Everyone,

Got this projector a couple of weeks back and I am loving it. Although I haven't really used the 3D part yet. I have some mkv files on drive and they are SBS 3D. If I play them using either stereoscopic player or Nvidia 3d Vision player or Total media player I just get side by side identical images.

Now I have gone through this thread and found out that other people had similar issues but no one has provided a clear solution yet.

As far as SBS is concerned I followed some of the recommendation from this forum and did set my resoulti9on to 1080i 30hz( I know it says 50hz or 60hz in manula for 1080i 3D but I don't see that in the dropdown). Then I played a SBS 3D video on Youtube and the 3D looked great. Here is the link to the video






I then tried playing my SBS 3D mkv files and nothing happens, if I change the resolution manually to 1080i 30 hz as soon as I maximize my player it automatically changes to 1080p 24hz. I have a *ASUS Lamborghini VX7SX with Nvidia 560m gtx* card. Also following some of the recommendation I downloaded shark007 codec but still cant play them. Would really appreciate if someone with a similar setup and working SBS 3D could walk me through it.


----------



## 3DMamper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4080#post_23180538
> 
> 
> Regarding the HD33 vs w1070 comparison, I have calibrated an HD33 and while it performs well, in my honest opinion based upon both in non ideal rooms, it does not best the w1070 over-all (had I felt it was superior I would have returned the w1070 and considered the HD33 even though I am not fond of the Optoma brand).
> 
> 
> 3D comparisons have even been done with the Sharp XV-Z30000 and the w1070 was said to be very close at half the price (the w1070 appears to have higher native contrast but the Sharp pulls ahead by using an iris).
> 
> 
> My guess is people are either not setting up 3D properly or using glasses that do not work well with the w1070. The SBS comparison done in the link posted above is not a proper test so I would not read much into that, frame packed through glasses is the only true test.
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, I added a 3 year warranty to my w1070 today and it was $129.99 +tax through squaretrade (in case anyone is considering adding an extended warranty). They do not cover the lamp but as we all know that is a consumable and we understand before jumping in that is an added expense (regardless of the suspect lamp timer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Jason



Can you share with us your 3D settings and also the exact model of glasss you are using.


----------



## pgrenier16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4080#post_23179947
> 
> 
> Is anyone else here using an Elite AT screen with this?
> 
> 
> I just got mine installed, and see wavy lines. I might return it, still debating. Unsure as to whether it's moire due to the AcousticPro 1080P2 weave pattern, or the RBE is now more pronounced on the screen (for four months I couldn't see anything wrong on my wall), or some combination, but I don't like it. I paid 430$ for my 100 inch screen and even though the blacks and contrast is better, I'm not sure it's worth it. I might just get the Elite non-AT version for less than half the price and build myself an AT 'scope screen later on. Apparently you need to leave the screen open for a week and the lines will go away, I don't know, I'm skeptical. Maybe my projector just isn't aligned properly yet, since it's on a bookshelt for now and a bit at an angle. Wanted to figure the best spot to put it before drilling more holes in my concrete ceiling.



Just tested mine out. Exact same screen. Same thing. That must be moire. I packed it right up and its going back to amazon. It looked better on my beige wall. I'll keep looking for now. I'll have to watch my Wolverines on the wall. GO BLUE!


----------



## rayweil

What is the difference between OZReddog's technique and zapper's? Wouldn't the smaller filter without the step-up ring be cheaper?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4050#post_23173440
> 
> 
> I am using a 67mm filter and it fits in the last section of the lense housing and does not change focus etc, i.e. it does not move when the lense is focused and the lense does not move when you remove or replace the filter in the housing.
> 
> 
> It looks like the following diagram, but please note that you need to keep the filter in place by tape or some other method as it is not a push fit. Also remember that you need to fit a tab of tape or similar material to enable you to remove the filter safely and easily.
> 
> 
> # 2





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4050#post_23173192
> 
> 
> 
> 1.Hoya 72mm 2X Neutral Density Multi-Coated Lens Filter
> 
> 2. 62-72mm Step-Up Metal Adapter Ring / 62mm Lens to 72mm Accessory
> 
> 
> 
> The above fits almost like a glove on the front of the projector barrel, it is a bit lopsided but not noticeable and the projector lights go through with no problem and best of all the picture is even better with this filter have to thank DaGamePimp for this one.



Thanks.


----------



## rayweil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BullZye*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4080#post_23181075
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> 
> As far as SBS is concerned I followed some of the recommendation from this forum and did set my resoulti9on to 1080i 30hz( I know it says 50hz or 60hz in manula for 1080i 3D but I don't see that in the dropdown). Then I played a SBS 3D video on Youtube and the 3D looked great. Here is the link to the video



My NVidia GTX 670 card doesn't offer 1080i at 50/60Hz either. So couldn't play SBS 3D games like Crysis 3. So I need some advice as well.


----------



## levy07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4080#post_23180265
> 
> 
> it comes down to configuration, I turned off sharpness and clarity country set both to zero, I then adjusted the colors for 2d and 3d, I turned off any super resolution or any enhancements my bluray player or AVR was adding, and now I have a perfect clean image.



Agree, I did the same along with a calibration and hardly notice any rainbows. Haven't used a filter yet either.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4080#post_23180318
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4080#post_23179947
> 
> 
> Is anyone else here using an Elite AT screen with this?
> 
> 
> I just got mine installed, and see wavy lines. I might return it, still debating. Unsure as to whether it's moire due to the AcousticPro 1080P2 weave pattern, or the RBE is now more pronounced on the screen (for four months I couldn't see anything wrong on my wall), or some combination, but I don't like it. I paid 430$ for my 100 inch screen and even though the blacks and contrast is better, I'm not sure it's worth it. I might just get the Elite non-AT version for less than half the price and build myself an AT 'scope screen later on. Apparently you need to leave the screen open for a week and the lines will go away, I don't know, I'm skeptical. Maybe my projector just isn't aligned properly yet, since it's on a bookshelt for now and a bit at an angle. Wanted to figure the best spot to put it before drilling more holes in my concrete ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I read about this screen when I was researching them a few months back, quite a few people said that the weave was very visible.
> 
> 
> I'd go with an HP screen if I were you, but if you aren't looking to spend that much, then at the very least, I'd say get an Elite Cinewhite screen. The weave isn't fantastic on it either, but much better than the AT screens, from what I gathered, and it's cheaper, so won't annoy you nearly as much. Think they are like $230 on Amazon for a Sable Frame 100".
Click to expand...


I'm going to see what Elite says when I send them a picture. Apparently it's possible to replace the screen material with the 4k acoustic stuff instead of the 1080p2, but I'll first see if I can do it. I do like the screen, and it lowers the glaring brightness of the projector at this diagonal size quite a bit, which is a good thing. Having better blacks and contrast is nice, but not if I'm stuck with wavey lines. I'd rather just use my wall until I can build a custom DIY one, but I love the electric retractable feature, very cool. I can't get one of the frame ones because I need it to be retractable since it blocks the exit to my balcony. Yeah my place isn't ideal, I'd rather sit further back from the projector and length-wise in my living room is in the direction of the balcony. The other way is just too darn close.


----------



## kong

Has anyone upgraded from Panasonic pt-ax200u to this unit? If so, your comments please!


----------



## Adamd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kong*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4080#post_23181472
> 
> 
> Has anyone upgraded from Panasonic pt-ax200u to this unit? If so, your comments please!



I had that projector and the color and resolution of the w1070 is much better. It's worth the 1000 to do an upgrade.


----------



## Dj_Frost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgrenier16*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4080#post_23181159
> 
> 
> Just tested mine out. Exact same screen. Same thing. That must be moire. I packed it right up and its going back to amazon. It looked better on my beige wall. I'll keep looking for now. I'll have to watch my Wolverines on the wall. GO BLUE!



Oh man this sux... i was thinking of pairing up the 1070 with an elite AT screen as well


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Guys. I will need to mount my screen soon and its possible I will need to have the screen higher than I want (I'm trying to keep my eyes as close to the centre as possible). Seeing as I'm new to DLPs does this particular projector lose any color saturation the more you go to the sides or bottom?


----------



## Morkeleb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4080#post_23181366
> 
> 
> I'm going to see what Elite says when I send them a picture. Apparently it's possible to replace the screen material with the 4k acoustic stuff instead of the 1080p2, but I'll first see if I can do it. I do like the screen, and it lowers the glaring brightness of the projector at this diagonal size quite a bit, which is a good thing. Having better blacks and contrast is nice, but not if I'm stuck with wavey lines. I'd rather just use my wall until I can build a custom DIY one, but I love the electric retractable feature, very cool. I can't get one of the frame ones because I need it to be retractable since it blocks the exit to my balcony. Yeah my place isn't ideal, I'd rather sit further back from the projector and length-wise in my living room is in the direction of the balcony. The other way is just too darn close.



I have the Elite Screen Cinewhite ER100WH1. I haven't noticed any wavy lines on the screen. Unfortunately since this is my first screen and projector I can't compare it to anything so I'm hesitant to recommend it. I do know that with the right movie the PQ is impressive. I've been watching The Avengers and Prometheus the last few nights.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Good to know Morkeleb, thanks. My current plan is to return this to the post office tomorrow morning, then pick up the model you just mentioned, then put in some 4k acoustic pattern as a replacement for the material, keeping only the electric frame. (well, I'll keep the original too, just in case). I think that's my best bet. I really do need the electric capability and paying more just goes against my religion (of overpaying for stuff! especially stuff that doesn't work as advertised for enourmous cost). The 1080p2 material is advertised as moire-free, well whatya know, it isn't. I just hope the 4k material isn't an even bigger disappoinment.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3DMamper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4080#post_23181116
> 
> 
> Can you share with us your 3D settings and also the exact model of glasss you are using.



Here's is a quick fix for those that feel the w1070 3D image is dull...


While in 3D mode...


Make sure your Lamp is set to Smart-Eco (versus the default of Normal which has less contrast).


Go into your Advanced options and set the Gamma to BenQ, turn off Brilliant Color and under Color Management set each of the six colors to 58 for Saturation only (default is 50 for each) leave Hue and Gain alone.


* If red seems too much then set it to 56 versus 58.


Please keep in mind this is not about accuracy as there is no way for those without the proper gear to do it correctly (unless you buy calibration gear or hire a pro) but this should at least bring those feeling that the 3D image is dull some joy.










Best of luck,

Jason




- - - - - -


----------



## sirip

hi all,


I was researching on reliability history of Acer, Optoma and Benq. Acer H5360 and Optoma HD66 seem to have lot of stuck mirrors in 1-2 years of use. Just google "xxxxx projector stuck mirrors".

Since 2 vendors have the same problem, looks like TI had bad chip or design flaw in the board.


Search on Benq doesn't turn up anything at all. Didn't Benq make comparable 720p projector ? Or was it that good in reliability ? Or wasn't it that popular ? Any comments ?

The reason to post this thread ? To see if this new Benq hot potato (W1070) will be as reliable as it's 720p predecessor.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rayweil*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4080#post_23181189
> 
> 
> My NVidia GTX 670 card doesn't offer 1080i at 50/60Hz either. So couldn't play SBS 3D games like Crysis 3. So I need some advice as well.



With TriDef you can play Crysis 3 in stereoscopic 3D.


Jason


----------



## 3DMamper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4110#post_23182185
> 
> 
> Here's is a quick fix for those that feel the w1070 3D image is dull...
> 
> 
> While in 3D mode...
> 
> 
> Make sure your Lamp is set to Smart-Eco (versus the default of Normal which has less contrast).
> 
> 
> Go into your Advanced options and set the Gamma to BenQ, turn off Brilliant Color and under Color Management set each of the six colors to 58 for Saturation only (default is 50 for each) leave Hue and Gain alone.
> 
> 
> * If red seems too much then set it to 56 versus 58.
> 
> 
> Please keep in mind this is not about accuracy as there is no way for those without the proper gear to do it correctly (unless you buy calibration gear or hire a pro) but this should at least bring those feeling that the 3D image is dull some joy.



I actually had already done the saturation "tweak for 3D and i cn confirm it does indeed help with the saturation. However i used different lamp setting to you. Will give it agap and see what happens.


Also heres a tweak i did last night, did not notice a negative effect on colour accuracy, and it "blooms & brighten the whites" resultsing in a much brighter picture in general. I went to colour managment and in the RGB gain, i ramped the R and B up to 130 (from 94d efault). And G to 120 (becuase sainsonic glasses let thru too much green. This resulted in what felt like a 25% boost in brightness without dulling the image. White detail is effected, but i think owners will agree a brighter more exciting image is more inportant than the small times in a movie where white detail is important.


The more you ramp the gains up, the more you clip the white details. For my machine staying hnder 130 is best. Ill combine this tweak with the saturation trick and hopefully the image percieved brightness will do another jump.


----------



## Morkeleb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4080#post_23182083
> 
> 
> Good to know Morkeleb, thanks. My current plan is to return this to the post office tomorrow morning, then pick up the model you just mentioned, then put in some 4k acoustic pattern as a replacement for the material, keeping only the electric frame. (well, I'll keep the original too, just in case). I think that's my best bet. I really do need the electric capability and paying more just goes against my religion (of overpaying for stuff! especially stuff that doesn't work as advertised for enourmous cost). The 1080p2 material is advertised as moire-free, well whatya know, it isn't. I just hope the 4k material isn't an even bigger disappoinment.



The Elite Screen Cinewhite ER100WH1 is a fixed frame wall mounted screen. So your going to get the electric version your saying?


----------



## Keith AP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4080#post_23181464
> 
> 
> DLP is great technology, which for the price typicaly kicks LCD in every way, except for its one failing...RBE for those who are sensitive.
> 
> Why wouldn't you just spend a couple hundred more and get a 3-chip?
> 
> 
> I thankfully am not sensitive, and although I would catch little glimpses on my Acer in certain scenes I have not seen a single flash on the W1070.
> 
> I must say though, that I this weekend I put up the test grid pattern (white lines on black background) and thought I was going to have a seisure...odd.



David...just so others are not confused, you *are* referring to a 3-chip/panel LCD for a couple hundred more than the W1070 - certainly not a 3-chip DLP







(but if you have some leads do let me know).


I don't care for LCD - I once owned a Sony LCD projector and continuously had dust problems with it - opening up the projector every couple months to clear the light path - and I even placed an additional HEPA filter over the projector intake to no avail.


The DLP crispness, colors, lack of convergence issues has me sold - have been for many years - even WITH my RBE sensitivity. I really don't complain about, it's just a necessary evil in my case, one that I point out to others that ask.


So stay away from that test grid, it can drive you crazy!


----------



## jandk4014

Lens Shift?


I've got me elite fixed 110" screen installed and now I've got my w1070 setup on a ladder roughly 10' 5" (the throw range from BenQ's site). At that distance the image doesn't fit the screen. I'm sure that was however it came from the factory and that's why they have lens shifting to make it fit.


My question is that by doing lens shifting do you loose clarity of the picture? Will and HD image not appear to be HD if you're at the right throw range but had to do a lens shift to make it fit? Should my lens shift be as tight as possible and I move the projector back? If I do that then my throw rate is out of range and that goes against what BenQ suggets.


I'm a little lost and could use some help. Also, this thread is huge and am wondering if anybody could quickly point to some calibration tips to get the most out of this BenQ w1070? I've got a room with a bit of ambient light and will be attempting to do 3D in the future. For now it's running movies from my Windows Media Center computer, Xfinity & Netflix streams. My internet connection is 7MB down.


Thanks for the insight everyone!!!


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

I must really be immune to RBE. I have never seen any hint of it from the test grid pattern. I would have thought that the screen would have to have a much higher percentage of black and white content next to each other to induce rainbows. Something more akin to the Apple commercials that have the white screens and the rapidly changing black text ("Sweet") to induce them. Interesting.


Try as I might, I can't see them. I purposely try to move my eyes quickly around the screen to the point that my eyes hurt lol, but still see nothing.


Not complaining, it's just really interesting how some can see them and most can't. It's a shame that those that do see them can't enjoy DLP tech, as it has so much to offer in areas where the other display techs come up short.


Hope there is a way that they can eliminate RBE for everyone... and produce blacker blacks too lol.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jandk4014*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4110#post_23183698
> 
> 
> Lens Shift?
> 
> 
> I've got me elite fixed 110" screen installed and now I've got my w1070 setup on a ladder roughly 10' 5" (the throw range from BenQ's site). At that distance the image doesn't fit the screen. I'm sure that was however it came from the factory and that's why they have lens shifting to make it fit.
> 
> 
> My question is that by doing lens shifting do you loose clarity of the picture? Will and HD image not appear to be HD if you're at the right throw range but had to do a lens shift to make it fit? Should my lens shift be as tight as possible and I move the projector back? If I do that then my throw rate is out of range and that goes against what BenQ suggets.
> 
> 
> I'm a little lost and could use some help. Also, this thread is huge and am wondering if anybody could quickly point to some calibration tips to get the most out of this BenQ w1070? I've got a room with a bit of ambient light and will be attempting to do 3D in the future. For now it's running movies from my Windows Media Center computer, Xfinity & Netflix streams. My internet connection is 7MB down.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the insight everyone!!!



Lens shift is something else. That moves the image up or down or left and right. Only up and down on this projector though. I think you mean zoom.


From what I remember from using the BenQ calc, as I also have a 110" screen, is that the placement from the screen was 9'2" or something very similar. Don't know where you get 10'5" from. In any event, you could use the zoom and make the image fit from that distance... probably. Don't have the calc up to verify.


Use the zoom and see if you can make it fit from this range.


As to whether you are adversely affecting the image, I don't think so, but again, not sure if you would be at max zoom, mid zoom, or what zoom from that distance. Either way, if the image looks uniformly focused, I wouldn't worry about it.


As for out of box settings:


Use Cinema, User1 or User2. They are all the same.

Use Normal color temp.

Download the free AVCHD test disc from AVS and adjust your Brightness and Contrast properly. Taking a guess, your Contrast will be around 55-60 and Brightness at 50.

Turn down Clarity noise reduction to zero and sharpness to 6 or 7.

Go into the CMS and increase saturation for each color to 55 or 56. (all six colors, not just primaries).

Put lamp on SmartEco.

I prefer 2.2 Gamma, as 2.4 doesn't do anything about improving black floor, but adversely affects shadow detail, but you may like 2.4. Try it out and see what you like best.


Should be very good for very little work, and no money spent on calibration.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morkeleb*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4110#post_23182762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4080#post_23182083
> 
> 
> Good to know Morkeleb, thanks. My current plan is to return this to the post office tomorrow morning, then pick up the model you just mentioned, then put in some 4k acoustic pattern as a replacement for the material, keeping only the electric frame. (well, I'll keep the original too, just in case). I think that's my best bet. I really do need the electric capability and paying more just goes against my religion (of overpaying for stuff! especially stuff that doesn't work as advertised for enourmous cost). The 1080p2 material is advertised as moire-free, well whatya know, it isn't. I just hope the 4k material isn't an even bigger disappoinment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Elite Screen Cinewhite ER100WH1 is a fixed frame wall mounted screen. So your going to get the electric version your saying?
Click to expand...


I'm going to get the ELECTRIC 100H or maybe the 125H, not sure yet (apparently the 100H is sold out most places here in Canada). In other news, I think maybe the waves in my screen I'm seeing are merely the byproduct of it lacking tension on the sides, and might try to pull it sideways to see if that helps. If it does, I'll probably stick to the screen I have, I'm not sure if the waves were moire or not but if they go away, I'm keeping it.


Here's a 5 dollar way to add some tab tensioning to your screens, and save about $500-1000 off the price of one of those:

http://www.avforums.com/forums/projector-screens/458820-diy-tab-tensioning.html 


Definitely trying this tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## jd371




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4080#post_23179836
> 
> 
> As you said, it depends on the person. for me, I have gotten used to it. It can possibly be distracting sometimes, but you get used to it to a point, it doesn't become a problem....well that is what happened with me anyway. You can test how bad it is with you using the "Test" button on the remote. People keep saying "don't look for them", but you can't help it lol.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith AP*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4080#post_23180320
> 
> 
> I owned an Optoma HD70 roughly seven years ago, my first DLP, and I immediately noticed the RBE. The W1070, at least for me, has more RBE than the Optoma did. There may be reasons for this like the W1070 being a much brighter projector, different wheel speed, or whatever...but again I do see more.
> 
> 
> Like Tyrone mentioned above, you might get used to it. I'll add at least put up with it. To minimize the effect I've disciplined myself to keep me eyes from darting all around the image. While this doesn't solve the problem entirely, it keeps it manageable.
> 
> 
> Of course it all depends on you, but this is my experience, from one person sensitive to RBE and owning the W1070 and a prior DLP projector.



Thanks guys. I need to see if I can find someplace that has this projector on display so I can take a look before buying. Even if I can't find one to audition I might just get it anyway and hope for the best. Like I mentioned before, years ago when I first encountered RBE, I only watched 10 minutes of the opening to The Dark Knight and there was a couple of scenes where I did notice them, so I don't know how sensitive I am to them but it was very distracting to me.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4110#post_23183897
> 
> 
> I'm going to get the ELECTRIC 100H or maybe the 125H, not sure yet (apparently the 100H is sold out most places here in Canada). In other news, I think maybe the waves in my screen I'm seeing are merely the byproduct of it lacking tension on the sides, and might try to pull it sideways to see if that helps. If it does, I'll probably stick to the screen I have, I'm not sure if the waves were moire or not but if they go away, I'm keeping it.
> 
> 
> Here's a 5 dollar way to add some tab tensioning to your screens, and save about $500-1000 off the price of one of those:
> 
> http://www.avforums.com/forums/projector-screens/458820-diy-tab-tensioning.html
> 
> 
> Definitely trying this tonight or tomorrow.



Really hope it works out for you, but I doubt it. Heard too many bad things about that material. Even when someone says something positive about it, it's usually with a caveat about how it's acceptable for the price.


Good luck.


----------



## DaGamePimp

OT but...


I have an Elite Electric 100" and no perceivable waves, the manual pull down I had previously had the V wave that most pull downs have.


The outer black border (edges) on left and right curl a little but the screen area itself is flat and no image distortion is present during panning.


I have had the Elite Cinewhite and the Maxwhite materials and they both have some degree of texture that is visible on bright scenes, it does not really sparkle like many of the other inexpensive brands do however.


The texture is not visible during 3D viewing.


The VuTec materials are excellent, the Britewhite has no sheen and the Matte White is just barely there. The Carada materials are excellent as well and of course the legendary Da-Lite HP.


Avoid most of the inexpensive grey screens as they almost all have a visible sheen that creates sparklies and makes bright colors / whites look dirty.


Jason


----------



## jandk4014

Mike - Thanks for the reply and I'll take your calibration notes and apply them tonight. As for the zoom, I got my location from ( http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm ). I've been the BenQ site and projectorCentral.com and they're the same thing. Anyways, I adjusted by diagonal to be 110" and it give me a throw of 10'5". I guess at that distance I have no other options then to use the zoom to fit the image to the screen.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jandk4014*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4110#post_23184222
> 
> 
> Mike - Thanks for the reply and I'll take your calibration notes and apply them tonight. As for the zoom, I got my location from ( http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm ). I've been the BenQ site and projectorCentral.com and they're the same thing. Anyways, I adjusted by diagonal to be 110" and it give me a throw of 10'5". I guess at that distance I have no other options then to use the zoom to fit the image to the screen.



Use the BenQ calculator:

http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/ 


It is perfectly accurate.


For a 110" diagonal screen, you need to be 9' 2" from the screen. I mounted mine 9' 3" from the screen to give myself some leeway and I need zoom in the tiniest bit to make it fit my 110" screen.


Not saying that you can't put yours 10' 5" back and zoom in to make it fit, but if the calc is telling you that 10' 5" is where you need to be to use no zoom, then that is flat out wrong.


Use BenQ's calc.


----------



## Keith AP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4110#post_23183717
> 
> 
> I must really be immune to RBE. I have never seen any hint of it from the test grid pattern. I would have thought that the screen would have to have a much higher percentage of black and white content next to each other to induce rainbows. Something more akin to the Apple commercials that have the white screens and the rapidly changing black text ("Sweet") to induce them. Interesting.
> 
> 
> Try as I might, I can't see them. I purposely try to move my eyes quickly around the screen to the point that my eyes hurt lol, but still see nothing.



Mike, the problem for me manifests itself when the screen is mainly dark with some bright contrasting element like the test pattern grid, or in a dark movie scene like a dungeon with a bright torch burning on the wall. The Apple commercials are the reverse and I don't see it.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jd371*
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. I need to see if I can find someplace that has this projector on display so I can take a look before buying. Even if I can't find one to audition I might just get it anyway and hope for the best. Like I mentioned before, years ago when I first encountered RBE, I only watched 10 minutes of the opening to The Dark Knight and there was a couple of scenes where I did notice them, so I don't know how sensitive I am to them but it was very distracting to me.



jd371, for further info, the RBE problem for me is only apparent in a darkened room...if there's ambient light I usually don't see them...probably the degradation of extreme contrast between black/bright. Understand too that the RBE effect normally isn't continuous throughout a movie for me, it comes and goes with the content, that's what I put up with. Again, I've been able to train myself to limit my eyes from quickly moving around the screen.


Good luck, I hope you find a way to demo the projector (in the dark). I'm very satisfied with my purchase of this projector.


----------



## jandk4014

Well you dead-on-balls accurite from their site. I should have enough cable to make that stretch I only hope that the wife can approve the new location of it. At that range, what does your zoom look like? Are you all the way cranked over one way or another? Please forgive me but I'm not fully understanding how the zoom features are working with this.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jandk4014*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4110#post_23184434
> 
> 
> Well you dead-on-balls accurite from their site. I should have enough cable to make that stretch I only hope that the wife can approve the new location of it. At that range, what does your zoom look like? Are you all the way cranked over one way or another? Please forgive me but I'm not fully understanding how the zoom features are working with this.



I barely touched the zoom lever at all. Just a slight bit to the left when I am underneath the projector and facing the screen. I think it's left anyway lol. Not at home now and haven't touched in a month now.


Like I said, you are probably fine where it is if you can zoom it in enough to fit the screen. I just didn't want to use any zoom at all because:


1- My living room is 21' x 12' and I have the screen on the right side of my living room going the long way, so I only have 12' of room to play with from the screen. Adding the projector length, room to vent, and not wanting to have to bend my cables in a cramped space, I wanted to give them some room. I also have the Move so it helps to have the projector a bit in front, though this wasn't a big consideration.


2- I wanted to avoid any issues with focus uniformity, so I didn't want to use any zoom or lens shift, as that can sometimes cause problems with focus from what I've heard. Haven't heard of this being the case on this particular PJ though


If you already mounted it or have the 10' 5" as the best place for the PJ in your room, again, I wouldn't worry about it, as long as you can make it fit the screen. There are some advantages to using mid zoom as well. Main thing is to have focus across the screen and to be able to square up the projector to the screen, and having the image fit.


Still use the BenQ calc though, as the real life projector will behave EXACTLY as the virtual one on their site. Don't know if that is the case with others also, but they made the projector, so you might as well use their calc.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith AP*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4110#post_23184411
> 
> 
> Mike, the problem for me manifests itself when the screen is mainly dark with some bright contrasting element like the test pattern grid, or in a dark movie scene like a dungeon with a bright torch burning on the wall. The Apple commercials are the reverse and I don't see it.



Ah. Like I said, I have never seen it, I had just heard that it is mostly apparent when there is black and white content on screen. I assumed that it needed to be a close 50/50 mix or more white than black to see it.


I had heard that people saw them during scenes in the snow too, so again, I thought that white was the most important factor.


Would like to know what people are talking about for my own edification, but at the same time, I'm very glad I can't see them even if I try lol.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Not cool mike changing your avatar, I thought it was someone new commenting on this thread before I saw the name lol =p


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4110#post_23184633
> 
> 
> Not cool mike changing your avatar, I thought it was someone new commenting on this thread before I saw the name lol =p



Lol.


Got to get ready for ASM 2. That other costume is old news


----------



## themagic

If projector image shakes up and down what could be the reason running firmware 105 on my w1070 also notice that when I power it down and back up its gone.


This started yesterday and it's intermitting.

Any advice thanks in advance.


----------



## jd371




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4110#post_23184729
> 
> 
> Lol.
> 
> 
> Got to get ready for ASM 2. That other costume is old news



Off topic, but they are filming ASM2 close to where I live. Filming is at the Grumman Studios in Bethpage Long Island. They converted the hangers into sound stages after the ceased production of fighter jets. Also filming nearby is the new Ninja Turtle movie. They built a set at the Jone's Beach State Park West End 2 parking lot. It's very impressive, a wall of freight containers stacked 3 high with spot lights on top. This is the same location that MIB3 was filmed a few years back. Sorry for hijacking the thread....carry on.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Guys, I'm sure this has been mentioned before on here, but may I ask what the neutral position is on the Lens Shift control on this projector?


----------



## THe_Flash

Still trying to decide if I want to switch the Optoma HD33 for the W1070. I don't have much projector experience, but I'm finding the Optoma's image a little dingy with minimal ambient lighting. I'm wondering if the higher lumens of the BenQ would provide a noticeable difference.


----------



## 3DMamper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4110#post_23187505
> 
> 
> Still trying to decide if I want to switch the Optoma HD33 for the W1070. I don't have much projector experience, but I'm finding the Optoma's image a little dingy with minimal ambient lighting. I'm wondering if the higher lumens of the BenQ would provide a noticeable difference.



I have both projectors. Had the HD33 for 3months. Had the W1070 for 2 weeks. I would say the w1070 is the better overall projector. The HD33 only beats it in one area, you can put pure detail on max (3) and get a more detailed image. The w1070 you need to use their noise reduction which reduces the fine details in blu rays.


I was testig brigtness watching hugo and Tangled last night. Side by side test and to my suprise on defaults setting and normal lamp mode the HD33 was brighter than the w1070 in 2D. You can ramp up the RGB gains on the w1070 to achieve brighter image at the expense of clipping white details. But tbh both projectors are about the same brightness and ive never found projectors contrasty enought in daytime with normal white 1.0 gain screens.


Swapping imo is a great idea because the w1070 is an all rounder better projector. Much better for both 2D and especially for 3D gaming. Its upscaler is superb, even better than my Sony HW50es.


Try this. Set your HD33 gamma to graphics. Thats boosts the brightness by about 15%.. Thats around the same factor the w1070 is "supposed" to be over the HD33.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4110#post_23186596
> 
> 
> Guys, I'm sure this has been mentioned before on here, but may I ask what the neutral position is on the Lens Shift control on this projector?



It's flush with the bottom of the projector. i.e. if you have it on a table, with the shift at 0, it will project straight at the bottom. I.e. the default offset is one half image height, i.e. if the top of your projected image is at Y=0, the lens is at Y = -height. With shift it's at Y= -(height+shift), or equivalently, Y = -height - shift


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3DMamper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4110#post_23187726
> 
> 
> Try this. Set your HD33 gamma to graphics. Thats boosts the brightness by about 15%.


I will try the gamma change on the HD33 tonite, thanks for the tip.


----------



## 3DMamper

Sorry plz re-read. I updated my post xP.


But having said the above. If you only intend to watch 2D movies and 2D games 99% of the time keep the HD33. Because it does those tasks well.


This evening im watching shawn of the dead on the w1070, and even tho ive turned all the noise filtering options on my BRP and on the projector, the image is covered in constant random noisy speckling. Its very unwatchable, i can now see why what hifi gave it 3/5 becuase most people only watch 2D, and thats the benqs weakest feature. This is my second unit so its not a fault, they both had this issue. I never had this issue on my HD33.


In 3D the w1070 dies not have this image noise issue.


----------



## seafan


Hi, I'm getting ready to buy this pj, BenQ PJ Calculator shows that I'll need to mount it 2ft from ceiling (10ft ceiling). Will this mount from Amazon work with this PJ?

 

*VideoSecu LCD/DLP Projector Ceiling Mount Bracket White Fits both flat or Vaulted ceiling PJ2W 1CA*


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000IDC0K2/ref=gno_cart_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1YX7EB80E4EIU

 

It's only $29, much less than the other mounts, what am I missing here?


----------



## Tyrone Burton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4100_100#post_23187731
> 
> 
> It's flush with the bottom of the projector. i.e. if you have it on a table, with the shift at 0, it will project straight at the bottom. I.e. the default offset is one half image height, i.e. if the top of your projected image is at Y=0, the lens is at Y = -height. With shift it's at Y= -(height+shift), or equivalently, Y = -height - shift


Forgive me lol, I didn't really totally get what you were saying. Could you maybe explain a bit more clearer?


----------



## Nimoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3DMamper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4110#post_23187792
> 
> 
> Sorry plz re-read. I updated my post xP.
> 
> 
> But having said the above. If you only intend to watch 2D movies and 2D games 99% of the time keep the HD33. Because it does those tasks well.
> 
> 
> This evening im watching shawn of the dead on the w1070, and even tho ive turned all the noise filtering options on my BRP and on the projector, the image is covered in constant random noisy speckling. Its very unwatchable, i can now see why what hifi gave it 3/5 becuase most people only watch 2D, and thats the benqs weakest feature. This is my second unit so its not a fault, they both had this issue. I never had this issue on my HD33.
> 
> 
> In 3D the w1070 dies not have this image noise issue.



To say that it's unwatchable in 2D is a pretty big stretch. The projector is a little noisier than competing units, but not so much as to significantly detract from an otherwise excellent image.


In regards to what hifi, well they seem to think that the Panasonic PTAE8000 is a better all round projector than the HW50, or the x35; I'm not sure many on this forum would agree, however, and I don't place a great deal of faith in their overly concise reviews.


----------



## 3DMamper

The noise is very distracting. I would rather have a less detailed picture with no noise than the contant mosquitoes flying all over the image. Fift Element was much better, but once you notice them you cant help see them always.


Last week i was side by side testing these two projectors (iron man 2D) when my sister and her boyfriend came in. I was only projecting both at about 40 in diaginals and straight away they said the HD33 was better becuase the w1070 was too noisy! And this is coming from someone who asked me, "why have you got so many blu rays? Arent they exactly the same as DVD?" I laughted at him. So if he can see the noise too, i think thats a good warning.


Innitially when i got my w1070. I watched a section of mulin rouge and enjoyed it. I noticed the noise but assumed i had set the details enhancement too high on my blu ray player. Then I spent the rest of the time playing 3D games on ps3 and watching 3D blu rays. And the w1070 does excellently well in those areas.


Now im watching 2D im a bit dissapointed, the noise is very distracting. I would have got the HD25 becuase i seen comparo pictures and its image quality looks better. But the w1070 i prefered for the shorter throw lens.


The honest truth about projectors is that unlike TVs, not one does all aspects satisfactory. Thats why i have a HW50es to make up for the benqs less satisfying 2D picture. Its a real shame. If the 2D was not noisy, i would hve simlpy sold my HW50 and saved it towards a 4K TV. Oh well.


And yes i dont believe many reviews these days. I had the panasonic AE8000 and returned it. Its 2D picture was great, but its 3D picture was simply appalling.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3DMamper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4140#post_23189332
> 
> 
> The noise is very distracting. I would rather have a less detailed picture with no noise than the contant mosquitoes flying all over the image. Fift Element was much better, but once you notice them you cant help see them always.
> 
> 
> Last week i was side by side testing these two projectors (iron man 2D) when my sister and her boyfriend came in. I was only projecting both at about 40 in diaginals and straight away they said the HD33 was better becuase the w1070 was too noisy! And this is coming from someone who asked me, "why have you got so many blu rays? Arent they exactly the same as DVD?" I laughted at him. So if he can see the noise too, i think thats a good warning.
> 
> 
> Innitially when i got my w1070. I watched a section of mulin rouge and enjoyed it. I noticed the noise but assumed i had set the details enhancement too high on my blu ray player. Then I spent the rest of the time playing 3D games on ps3 and watching 3D blu rays. And the w1070 does excellently well in those areas.
> 
> 
> Now im watching 2D im a bit dissapointed, the noise is very distracting. I would have got the HD25 becuase i seen comparo pictures and its image quality looks better. But the w1070 i prefered for the shorter throw lens.
> 
> 
> The honest truth about projectors is that unlike TVs, not one does all aspects satisfactory. Thats why i have a HW50es to make up for the benqs less satisfying 2D picture. Its a real shame. If the 2D was not noisy, i would hve simlpy sold my HW50 and saved it towards a 4K TV. Oh well.
> 
> 
> And yes i dont believe many reviews these days. I had the panasonic AE8000 and returned it. Its 2D picture was great, but its 3D picture was simply appalling.



Did you try to use smart eco mode and turn brilliant color off? The speckles sound like you might have a bad HDMI cable.

I suggest that you test it with a Blu-Ray player and a short cable near the projector. Hope this helps.


----------



## meditator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3DMamper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4140#post_23189332
> 
> 
> The noise is very distracting. I would rather have a less detailed picture with no noise than the contant mosquitoes flying all over the image. Fift Element was much better, but once you notice them you cant help see them always.
> 
> 
> Last week i was side by side testing these two projectors (iron man 2D) when my sister and her boyfriend came in. I was only projecting both at about 40 in diaginals and straight away they said the HD33 was better becuase the w1070 was too noisy! And this is coming from someone who asked me, "why have you got so many blu rays? Arent they exactly the same as DVD?" I laughted at him. So if he can see the noise too, i think thats a good warning.
> 
> 
> Innitially when i got my w1070. I watched a section of mulin rouge and enjoyed it. I noticed the noise but assumed i had set the details enhancement too high on my blu ray player. Then I spent the rest of the time playing 3D games on ps3 and watching 3D blu rays. And the w1070 does excellently well in those areas.
> 
> 
> Now im watching 2D im a bit dissapointed, the noise is very distracting. I would have got the HD25 becuase i seen comparo pictures and its image quality looks better. But the w1070 i prefered for the shorter throw lens.
> 
> 
> The honest truth about projectors is that unlike TVs, not one does all aspects satisfactory. Thats why i have a HW50es to make up for the benqs less satisfying 2D picture. Its a real shame. If the 2D was not noisy, i would hve simlpy sold my HW50 and saved it towards a 4K TV. Oh well.
> 
> 
> And yes i dont believe many reviews these days. I had the panasonic AE8000 and returned it. Its 2D picture was great, but its 3D picture was simply appalling.


I have read these occasional comments about the 1070's image noise with interest and confusion, wondering what are others seeing that I'm not? At geek at heart, I found a few explanations with video clips here and there on the net, so I _do_ understand the concept a bit better, but the bottom line for me, a technical novice, is that the image I am seeing across the board with this unit is "clean," and visually pleasing. I look forward to learning how to do a calibration when I can afford the tools (Eye-One?) but I hope I don't learn to be so discriminating that I can't appreciate the value and performance of a projector like the 1070.

Carl


----------



## rayweil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4110#post_23182232
> 
> 
> With TriDef you can play Crysis 3 in stereoscopic 3D.
> 
> 
> Jason



Does it work with NVidia GTX 670?


----------



## nnd

I need help understanding the vertical offset for this projector. I see it's 110%-130%+-5%, which I don't understand and don't know if it will work on the setup I'm thinking about.


I plan on ceiling mounting a 135" Elite VMax2 electric screen, which is listed with a top black area of 8 inches. So I'm guessing the screen will start about a foot from the ceiling. I want to use Peerless PRGUNV ceiling mount, and don't know if I need an extension with it. The projector will be mounted at the midpoint of the distance range for a 135" screen.


So my question is, can I use the Peerless mount without an extension give the vertical offset of this projector? If not, is there another mount which makes more sense? Thanks! I really appreciate the experts on this board given my limited knowledge in this area.


----------



## vagos1103gr1

Hello everybody, I just bought it and set it up in one rack up to my bed to the wall. I bought one videosecu mount ceiling but is unstable. I am little confuse with the calibration. The 3d is wonderfull, but in 2 d it seems too bright with washed colors. Can anybody recommend me some settings? My screen is one electric with 1.3 gain. I am interesting for viewing in dark room. I try smart Eco in cinema bc off clarity 0 and cms all the colors 58 except the hue and the saturation, it seems ok with these settings but I would like to know if I can do it better. Thank you


----------



## scotty144




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4110#post_23182185
> 
> 
> Here's is a quick fix for those that feel the w1070 3D image is dull...
> 
> 
> While in 3D mode...
> 
> 
> Make sure your Lamp is set to Smart-Eco (versus the default of Normal which has less contrast).
> 
> 
> Go into your Advanced options and set the Gamma to BenQ, turn off Brilliant Color and under Color Management set each of the six colors to 58 for Saturation only (default is 50 for each) leave Hue and Gain alone.
> 
> 
> * If red seems too much then set it to 56 versus 58.
> 
> 
> Please keep in mind this is not about accuracy as there is no way for those without the proper gear to do it correctly (unless you buy calibration gear or hire a pro) but this should at least bring those feeling that the 3D image is dull some joy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck,
> 
> Jason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - - - -



Thanks for posting this up Jason. I tried your numbers last night and am very pleased. The Benq continues to impress me, so much so that I rarely turn the JVC on anymore.


----------



## ARM420

Just tossing in my 2 cents on the videosecu mounts. IMO they're pretty crappy. I bought one at first cuz I like to be cheap when I can get away with it but this definitely wasn't worth it. It doesnt hold very well and Its cheap flimsy metal that bends when you try to actually tighten it down. I used it for a week and couldn't stand it. Shell out the extra 5-10 bucks for the mustang mount. Well worth it. Real solid and adjusts/holds well.


----------



## ARM420

Just tossing in my 2 cents on the videosecu mounts. IMO they're pretty crappy. I bought one at first cuz I like to be cheap when I can get away with it but this definitely wasn't worth it. It doesnt hold very well and Its cheap flimsy metal that bends when you try to actually tighten it down. I used it for a week and couldn't stand it. Shell out the extra 5-10 bucks for the mustang mount. Well worth it. Real solid and adjusts/holds well.


----------



## Ricoflashback

Zero noise, zero RBE. I must be immune to them both.


Really - - as far as "noise" goes - - I guess I'm missing the boat because I see zero on my projector. And I haven't seen very many comments about "noise" in this forum - - so I don't know if it the setup, signal or something else. But - - I'm glad it's not an issue for me!


----------



## vagos1103gr1

Yes my screen is 100 , can you suggested me any filter that makes good job to not be very expensive?


----------



## vagos1103gr1

I just order this Hoya 72mm 2X Neutral Density Multi-Coated Lens Filter, I am gonna try it and I am gonna see. The only thing is I don't know how to tape it to hold it on the lens.


----------



## aohus

For those experiencing 'noise.' I really hope they are testing on an untouched blu-ray, and not some mkv rip.


I have 0 issues with RBE, 0 issues with 'noise,' and 0 mechanical issues.


Per this thread, I was told that a 67 mm ND filter size was correct, and not 72mm? Thanks in advanced.


----------



## 3DMamper

I do hope its my hdmi cable. Will try again tonight.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aohus*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4140#post_23191832
> 
> 
> For those experiencing 'noise.' I really hope they are testing on an untouched blu-ray, and not some mkv rip.
> 
> 
> I have 0 issues with RBE, 0 issues with 'noise,' and 0 mechanical issues.
> 
> 
> Per this thread, I was told that a 67 mm ND filter size was correct, and not 72mm? Thanks in advanced.



I ended up getting a 62mm to 72mm metal ring adapter for a 72mm ND2 (in my case - ND2-400) filter.


The ring adapter (plastic) fits nicely to the outside of the W1070 lens (see previous post - pictures). Then, the ND2 filter (mine is metal and glass) screws into the ring adapter.


I just had an Email conversation with "Zapper" - - and he said that he basically tightens the adapter to the outside of the BenQ projector lens area and it somewhat stays in place. (No threads to directly screw to the projector.) If it was bumped - - it would probably fall off.


I think it was Da Game Pimp (not sure!) that was considering a silicone adhesive (heat resistant?) to affix the adapter and then just unscrew the lens for 3D and back on again for 2D.


There is also heat resistant tape or electrical tape - - if you want to tape from the top of the PJ and have it hang over. (Gorilla glue says it is heat resistant after it drys.)


I'm not sure which solution I'll use. (Just got my lens and adapter!)


----------



## themagic

best to use HDMI Ethernet cable


----------



## Adamd

Here's my nd filter setup, it's a 72mm to 67mm adapter, I had to sand it a little to get it to fit perfect then I used a little clear silicon. It looks like it came from factory with it. Now I'm just waiting for my Nd2 and nd4 to show in mail. With my 92 inch 1.3 gain screen in a light controlled room it's way to bright but great for 3d. Http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/189092/width/200/height/400[/IMG ]


----------



## Adamd




----------



## solaris72

Will the below 125' screen works for this projector?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000Q87LM6/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_10?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER 



The reason I'm worrying, as per w1070 manual, i didn't see 125 inch. Seeing only 120inch


I'm projecting on my white wall currently, and I'm able to project 150+ diagonally. The screen (motarized) above 125' cost more of my budget


----------



## rwestley

I don't know much about the screen but the projector is very bright compared to many others out there. It really depends if you have a light controlled room and the walls are dark it will work.


----------



## solaris72

Thanks. Its light controlled room. Do you recommend any screens for this proj?


----------



## Willie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3DMamper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4140#post_23191844
> 
> 
> I do hope its my hdmi cable. Will try again tonight.



If it isn't the cable exchange the unit. What you are describing is atypical.


----------



## andriii

Hi guys I need some help from you











I'm just about to buy this projector, mainly for watching TV and content of my HTPC.


I have never had a projector so I have some very basic questions:


1. How will this work in ambient light, I'm going to use it in my living room and I have windows that some sun will pass through. Will it be completely unwatchable during day time ?


2. I’m not looking for the biggest picture frame so anywhere from 60” to 100” should be fine for me. My living room is around 3.5m (11ft) from wall to wall is this distance ok for this projector ?


3. How loud is the fan/operational noise, is it always noticeable during operation ?


4. Rainbow effect. Am I going to notice this ?


----------



## bilinsky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elgriego*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/1170#post_22807535
> 
> 
> That noise is easily heard with the W7000(at 3*2 dynamic) specialy when you go from any user or cinema mode to dynamic and you put forward a very fair point. Does the w1070 make the same kind of high pitched noise? However I suspect that the w1070 steadily works at 3*2 color wheel speed so maybe owners cannot hear the difference between 2x and 3x or maybe the w0170 doesn't make that noise of the color wheel. If any one can compare the two and tells us that would nice.



Hi, I bought the w1070 last weekend and have been testing it for some days now, when I switch to 24 fps on the source I can clearly hear a pitched noise, and it keeps the pitched tone/noise all the time when using 24 fps. This issue alone have been forcing me to use 60 fps instead, but both 25 and 50 fps are "inaudible" as well, only 24 fps has the issue, or at least clearly noticeably.


----------



## d4g

I'm running the benq with sharpness at 7 clarity 0 cineston cms rgbcmy numbers dropped the 95 down to 90-93 on red left green at 95 and blu at 93

The red 255 green 256 and blue 254

Then thru a darblet darblet at hd 50 and it has a clean image


But with mkv rips you will notice the bad rip from good one as the benq shows the flaws and noise from them the better the rip the better the pic this is with 1080p rips and more

Pronounced on 720p TV shows but


On untouched blu ray no issues with noise very clean image.


----------



## d4g

I had a hc 4000 image was dimmer and not as detailed.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rayweil*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4140#post_23190388
> 
> 
> Does it work with NVidia GTX 670?



Well it was working for me on my GTX 680 with a previous driver set and it worked on my AMD 6970 but I tried it again last night and it no longer works...


















> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scotty144*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4140#post_23190681
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting this up Jason. I tried your numbers last night and am very pleased. The Benq continues to impress me, so much so that I rarely turn the JVC on anymore.



Glad to hear the quick settings added to your enjoyment. I'll possibly be posting some more suggested settings over the weekend as I am planning a full on 3D calibration (tested against different glasses, BenQ D3 vs Sainsonic - China imports).


Jason


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3DMamper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4140#post_23189332
> 
> 
> The noise is very distracting. I would rather have a less detailed picture with no noise than the contant mosquitoes flying all over the image. Fift Element was much better, but once you notice them you cant help see them always.
> 
> 
> Last week i was side by side testing these two projectors (iron man 2D) when my sister and her boyfriend came in. I was only projecting both at about 40 in diaginals and straight away they said the HD33 was better becuase the w1070 was too noisy! And this is coming from someone who asked me, "why have you got so many blu rays? Arent they exactly the same as DVD?" I laughted at him. So if he can see the noise too, i think thats a good warning.
> 
> 
> Innitially when i got my w1070. I watched a section of mulin rouge and enjoyed it. I noticed the noise but assumed i had set the details enhancement too high on my blu ray player. Then I spent the rest of the time playing 3D games on ps3 and watching 3D blu rays. And the w1070 does excellently well in those areas.
> 
> 
> Now im watching 2D im a bit dissapointed, the noise is very distracting. I would have got the HD25 becuase i seen comparo pictures and its image quality looks better. But the w1070 i prefered for the shorter throw lens.
> 
> 
> The honest truth about projectors is that unlike TVs, not one does all aspects satisfactory. Thats why i have a HW50es to make up for the benqs less satisfying 2D picture. Its a real shame. If the 2D was not noisy, i would hve simlpy sold my HW50 and saved it towards a 4K TV. Oh well.
> 
> 
> And yes i dont believe many reviews these days. I had the panasonic AE8000 and returned it. Its 2D picture was great, but its 3D picture was simply appalling.



I do agree with you. All in all both W1070's we've had tend toward "noise." However, make sure you are seeing "noise" and not the "grain" of the film.


What we've noticed more than anything is that the W1070 tends to "enhance" film grain and make it more fizzy/glittery. And, like others have pointed out, it will show lots of noise on poorly ripped/compressed files.


We watched the full blu-ray of Outland (1981). The film has a good amount of grain, with our "normal" (somewhat calibrated) settings on the W1070 it was unwatchable. We had to turn down brightness and turn up gamma to make it watchable and even then the amount of grain made if very sparkly. This is also true for modern films that use high grain film stock or add grain — not a fan of this film technique. The W1070 seems to "enhance" the grain (read: makes it more glitter like) thus the settings are very important on such films.


Also. . . about the HDMI connection being the problem. I doubt it in our case. The reason is, the "noise" is more dependent on the particular movie, certain colors/textures, and camera focus. It will even do it on still images/colors while not on others. It just seems that certain colors/textures/focus cause the W1070 image to "dance" on the screen where others don't. Predominantly I see actual image *noise* on blu rays in areas that are out of focus — light or dark background areas tend to have some dancing/glitter going on no matter how clear the rest of the film is though, it's a small portion of the time on films that don't have noticeable grain.


Our second W1070 may be going back to BenQ. . . the fan sounds like a forest of crickets in smarteco mode, thus we're considering another brand.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

true some films are filmed with grain effect so that is something to take into account.


----------



## blee0120

I have a very low tolerance to noise in the image. Every jvc that I owned had noise the first 30-50 hours. After awhile, it goes away and the image becomes clean. The w1070 doesn't have much noise in my opinion. Contrast isn't like a JVC, but I am enjoying the picture. When I had the w7000, I barely watched blu rays but I have been watching blu rays on the w1070. I like the picture. Finally got my sbs 3d to play in 1080p24. This projector is just to hold me over until an under $8000 4k projector is ready. With the new hdmi standard not being finalized yet, it may be another year. Until then, I'm satisfied with this projector after selling my jvc x55/rs48


----------



## 3DMamper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Willie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4140#post_23193060
> 
> 
> If it isn't the cable exchange the unit. What you are describing is atypical.



Tried 3 HDMI cables and the problem still exisits. Is horrible and makes 2D unwatchable. Looks like mosquitoes buzzing over the entire screen. Was watching iron man last night and everything had buzzing crackling over it. Was actually very sick inducing. Yet Bat Man The Dark Knight Returns was much much better, almost lolking "normal".


Tried reseting entire projector, still problem persists. This is deffo not film grain.


Oddly i notice this noise only on blu rays. It does not occurr in 2D gaming. For example the PS3 and XBOX360 interface screen (called home screen?) is perfectly clear of noise. And 2D gaming is perfectly clear of noise.


Put on a movie, and the fuzzing, mosquitoes are all over the image. Can other owners confirm? Check by standing near the screen. Its really obvious when less than 2 meters from screen.


Please keep in mind that i have a HD33 and a sony HW50es and on both i dont have this image noise problem. Shaun if the dead the blu ray that this problem is worst on, looks perfectly good on the HW50es.


Im gonna run the projector in for. 50hrs this weekend to see if it fixes the problem. If not im gonna swap for the HD25.


----------



## zapper

Well it looks like finally my BenQ is working properly after I got rid of the Onkyos 515 receiver and got a Yamaha 673, everything is running smooth finally, keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Adamd

My w1070 gives a very clean picture , I've have never seen any noise even with the sharpness way up. Maybe I don't notice because my screen is only 92 inches big. I'm very fussy too and do notice some things but noise has never been one of them.


----------



## Nimoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3DMamper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4170#post_23193970
> 
> 
> Tried 3 HDMI cables and the problem still exisits. Is horrible and makes 2D unwatchable. Looks like mosquitoes buzzing over the entire screen. Was watching iron man last night and everything had buzzing crackling over it. Was actually very sick inducing. Yet Bat Man The Dark Knight Returns was much much better, almost lolking "normal".
> 
> 
> Tried reseting entire projector, still problem persists. This is deffo not film grain.
> 
> 
> Oddly i notice this noise only on blu rays. It does not occurr in 2D gaming. For example the PS3 and XBOX360 interface screen (called home screen?) is perfectly clear of noise. And 2D gaming is perfectly clear of noise.
> 
> 
> Put on a movie, and the fuzzing, mosquitoes are all over the image. Can other owners confirm? Check by standing near the screen. Its really obvious when less than 2 meters from screen.
> 
> 
> Please keep in mind that i have a HD33 and a sony HW50es and on both i dont have this image noise problem. Shaun if the dead the blu ray that this problem is worst on, looks perfectly good on the HW50es.
> 
> 
> Im gonna run the projector in for. 50hrs this weekend to see if it fixes the problem. If not im gonna swap for the HD25.



I really don't notice much noise at all. If I walk right up to the screen I see a bit of mosquito noise in darker scenes (eight inches in front of the screen), but rarely do I see anything at anywhere near normal viewing distance. My screen is 112" and I sit about 11 feet back. My eyesight is perfectly fine. I'm not certain why you're noticing such a huge amount of image noise. Perhaps some units are subject to this issue and others are not.


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3DMamper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4170#post_23193970
> 
> 
> Tried 3 HDMI cables and the problem still exisits. Is horrible and makes 2D unwatchable. Looks like mosquitoes buzzing over the entire screen. Was watching iron man last night and everything had buzzing crackling over it. Was actually very sick inducing.



Having had my projector for a couple of months now, I've never had a problem with it with unusual picture noise. I would give BenQ a call . . . something this severe shouldn't require a break-in period to fix.


Good luck!


Ian


----------



## vagos1103gr1

In the previous post mine also sounds like crickets do you think is it normal shouldn't to return it?


----------



## brian6751




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vagos1103gr1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4100_100#post_23194350
> 
> 
> In the previous post mine also sounds like crickets do you think is it normal shouldn't to return it?



mine is noisier in eco mode as well. its only noticeable in very quiet scenes though. i have to be listening for it to hear it. its not all the time either.


----------



## vagos1103gr1

What settings you have for 2d, I am not satisfied in 2d scenes. Far scenes seems not so focus.


----------



## Doubichou

Installed the BenQ on Wednesday and am little disappointed so far with TV (1080i) 2d and blu-ray. Can't tell the difference with my Mitsubishi hd1000. However, avatar 3D was amazing, probably the best home theater experience ever.


On a different note, very satisfied with my buying experience with Visual Apex (BenQ 1070 / 100" screen bundle). Great company.


----------



## vagos1103gr1

I reset the settings in cinema mode and it seems better now. Before when I had it in cinema mode and tweaking the settings ( smart Eco, bc off , clarity 0 contrast 56 and cms all six colors 56 from 50 that is default I was noticed notice in the image.


----------



## vagos1103gr1

I mean noise in the image


----------



## d4g




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4170#post_23193671
> 
> 
> I have a very low tolerance to noise in the image. Every jvc that I owned had noise the first 30-50 hours. After awhile, it goes away and the image becomes clean. The w1070 doesn't have much noise in my opinion. Contrast isn't like a JVC, but I am enjoying the picture. When I had the w7000, I barely watched blu rays but I have been watching blu rays on the w1070. I like the picture. Finally got my sbs 3d to play in 1080p24. This projector is just to hold me over until an under $8000 4k projector is ready. With the new hdmi standard not being finalized yet, it may be another year. Until then, I'm satisfied with this projector after selling my jvc x55/rs48



Hiw did u get sbs 3d in 180p 24


----------



## d4g

How do u set optimal contrast level


I'm in 45


----------



## Tenio Tenev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4170#post_23193671
> 
> 
> Finally got my sbs 3d to play in 1080p24.



Could you please share how did you get the SBS 3D to play in 1080p24?


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vagos1103gr1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4170#post_23194350
> 
> 
> In the previous post mine also sounds like crickets do you think is it normal shouldn't to return it?



My W1070 is less than 12 inches above and behind my head and i do not hear much of a noise at all even during a very quiet section in a show.


Therefore I would certainly be returning it and have it replaced with a new unit as I would find such a situation completely unacceptable.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tenio Tenev*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4170#post_23194694
> 
> 
> Could you please share how did you get the SBS 3D to play in 1080p24?



Be sure to set the output on your Blu-Ray player or HDMI to 1080i/24. It will not accept 1080p for SBS


----------



## modde239

I don't see and don't hear any noise on my BenQ W1070 I'm very happy with it.


----------



## marjen




> Quote:
> Installed the BenQ on Wednesday and am little disappointed so far with TV (1080i) 2d and blu-ray. Can't tell the difference with my Mitsubishi hd1000. However, avatar 3D was amazing, probably the best home theater experience ever.



I came from the Mits 1000 as well. What I notice is a brighter, more vibrant picture. Overall the colors are much more realistic. Hard to explain but IMO it really is a good improvement.


One negative I am a little surprised with is I am seeing some rainbows. I never, ever saw them on my last 2 DLP projectors. Could not see them if I tried and now I am noticing them on some high contrast scenes, not sure why.


----------



## Adamd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4170#post_23193874
> 
> 
> Nice. Thanks for the picture. If the 62mm adapter threatens to fall off I will give the sanded 67mm with silicone a try.



If you are not going to use a ring, a 72mm is the size you want.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tenio Tenev*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4160_40#post_23194694
> 
> 
> Could you please share how did you get the SBS 3D to play in 1080p24?


. I was upset about it earlier because it would not play 1080p60 with sbs like my w7000 did. In fact, TB wouldn't display in 3d at all. It was very frustrated because I ripped a lot of my 3D movies to have instant playback. So, I basically gave up and was just going to have to insert my blu rays. Then, I was watching Argo last night, and I was seeing how many hours that I had, when I noticed the 3D settings were accessible. So, I turned my AOIS Media Player on to see if it still was accessible. Somehow it was. I don't have any 144hz glasses but my other 3D glasses will play 120hz. I selected TB and it was 1080p24hz, so my glasses didn't work, but I saw that 3D was playing fine. Then, I put on a sbs and of course, the 3D was not accessible with sbs at 1080p24. So, I selected 3D sbs on my Oppo 103 and it displayed at 1080p24 on the Benq. So, I tried my 3D glasses that I had for my w7000, hoping that it would be 1080p60 and not 1080i60. My glasses didn't work, which is a good thing, but I had to buy new glasses last night, along with 6 other 3D movies.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4160_40#post_23194829
> 
> 
> Be sure to set the output on your Blu-Ray player or HDMI to 1080i/24. It will not accept 1080p for SBS


Its the Oppo 103 setting the sbs at 1080p24 by making it frame packing.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4170#post_23195352
> 
> 
> Its the Oppo 103 setting the sbs at 1080p24 by making it frame packing.



You must set it to 1080/24i not 108024p if you want to use SBS. You must also change the Benq 3D settings to SBS. Setting the Oppo to 1080/24I will allow you to change the Benq settings.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4160_40#post_23195848
> 
> 
> You must set it to 1080/24i not 108024p if you want to use SBS. You must also change the Benq 3D settings to SBS. Setting the Oppo to 1080/24I will allow you to change the Benq settings.


  


Took it with my cell phone, but its sbs 1080p24


----------



## scotty144

I have a HiMedia 900B player that converts SBS to frame packing so no need to switch to 1080i


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andriii*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4140#post_23193237
> 
> 
> Hi guys I need some help from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just about to buy this projector, mainly for watching TV and content of my HTPC.
> 
> 
> I have never had a projector so I have some very basic questions:
> 
> 
> 1. How will this work in ambient light, I'm going to use it in my living room and I have windows that some sun will pass through. Will it be completely unwatchable during day time ?
> 
> 
> 2. I’m not looking for the biggest picture frame so anywhere from 60” to 100” should be fine for me. My living room is around 3.5m (11ft) from wall to wall is this distance ok for this projector ?
> 
> 
> 3. How loud is the fan/operational noise, is it always noticeable during operation ?
> 
> 
> 4. Rainbow effect. Am I going to notice this ?



1. Pretty much, I don't think you will enjoy a projector during the daytime, with the windows bleeding light in, duh. I had the same issue, but I didn't expect any different. If you buy this, get yourself some $10 blinds and/or a grey screen.


2. If you're looking at that range I'd buy a plasma TV, honestly. You will get a better picture. If you get 100", trust me you will think flat panels are too small for the price you pay (even despite the difference in contrast). If you ran the projector at 60", it will be incredibly bright. Don't do it! Or get a filter, like others have here. Just buy a 100" inch screen that's electric with a black backing and drops down in front of the windows, problem solved. You can even hook it up so that it will go up and down when you turn on/off the projector. That's what I'm doing.


3. Noise is pretty low, unless you have a defective unit.


4. How should we know? You probably won't, based on the proportion of responses here (not an official poll), but there are ways to diminish it if you do. The benefits of this PJ over similar cheap LCD models are well known. I.e. even if you do see some rainbows once in a while, they aren't a big issue. No technology is perfect, and this one is pretty darn good for the price, and even not for the price. I've seen great looking plasmas at the store and still prefer what I have now, at home, for a fraction of the cost and 4x the size.


----------



## seafan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ARM420*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4140#post_23190708
> 
> 
> Just tossing in my 2 cents on the videosecu mounts. IMO they're pretty crappy. I bought one at first cuz I like to be cheap when I can get away with it but this definitely wasn't worth it. It doesnt hold very well and Its cheap flimsy metal that bends when you try to actually tighten it down. I used it for a week and couldn't stand it. Shell out the extra 5-10 bucks for the mustang mount. Well worth it. Real solid and adjusts/holds well.


 

Thanks for the feedback, I guess the popularity on Amazon doesn't mean much.

 

The BenQ calculator shows that I'll need to mount it at 24" from ceiling, that's why I'm looking at this one, instead of Mustang. I also need a white one.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seafan*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4200#post_23196514
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, I guess the popularity on Amazon doesn't mean much.
> 
> 
> The BenQ calculator shows that I'll need to mount it at 24" from ceiling, that's why I'm looking at this one, instead of Mustang. I also need a white one.



I agree the Mustang is quite good and comes with all the screws you might need. The Pearless is probably the best but it is expensive.


----------



## THe_Flash

My W1070 arrived today. I wanted to hold off on sending the HD33 back until I had plenty of time to test the unit out, but I have a feeling I'll be packing the Optoma tonite.


I don't know much at all about projectors, whichever I choose will be my first. That said, I can only assume that there may possibly be something wrong with the Optoma given how closely these two are often compared. The W1070 is far and away brighter, more colorful, and has a more overall pleasing picture.


Given how little I know about projectors, after playing with the Optoma for a week and the BenQ for an hour, the two seem worlds apart. Could the lamp actually be bad in the Optoma? I certainly didn't expect the comparison to be as night and day as it is in terms of picture quality.


One thing the Optoma has up on the BenQ though is the remote. Was that really the best BenQ could do? I'm sure it fits perfectly into the hands of a six year old if that was their target demographic. Jokes aside, I'll certainly live with it given how exceptional the actual product is.


Thanks to all in the forum who encouraged me to give this projector a try. I'm so glad I didn't settle for the HD33.


----------



## andriii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4200_100#post_23196090
> 
> 
> 1. Pretty much, I don't think you will enjoy a projector during the daytime, with the windows bleeding light in, duh. I had the same issue, but I didn't expect any different. If you buy this, get yourself some $10 blinds and/or a grey screen.
> 
> 
> 2. If you're looking at that range I'd buy a plasma TV, honestly. You will get a better picture. If you get 100", trust me you will think flat panels are too small for the price you pay (even despite the difference in contrast). If you ran the projector at 60", it will be incredibly bright. Don't do it! Or get a filter, like others have here. Just buy a 100" inch screen that's electric with a black backing and drops down in front of the windows, problem solved. You can even hook it up so that it will go up and down when you turn on/off the projector. That's what I'm doing.
> 
> 
> 3. Noise is pretty low, unless you have a defective unit.
> 
> 
> 4. How should we know? You probably won't, based on the proportion of responses here (not an official poll), but there are ways to diminish it if you do. The benefits of this PJ over similar cheap LCD models are well known. I.e. even if you do see some rainbows once in a while, they aren't a big issue. No technology is perfect, and this one is pretty darn good for the price, and even not for the price. I've seen great looking plasmas at the store and still prefer what I have now, at home, for a fraction of the cost and 4x the size.



Ok thanks for the help !!


Btw do you have any thread for your automatic screen up/down system ?


----------



## accordex

Hi, guys. I was wondering if anyone could help me with 3D. I have an HTPC I use, and playing O/U Mkv files, and Bluray ISO's via Total Media Theater, gives me almost zero pop out effect. The only time I can see anything pop out of the screen, is in a LG demo video, but the only time anything will pop out is when, say they throw a baseball and it does then slow frame effect where it's moving slowly. The depth from the screen back is fine, but nothing ever comes out in movies. I watched MIB 3 and nothing ever popped out once. It seems like the scenes where you know something should be coming out, are too fast? Like in Abraham Lincoln vampire hunter, in the beginning the guy cracks a whip and it kind of slows that scene down, and you know that whip should be coming out of the screen, but it's just flat.


I'm also not sure, if I have my PJ set up right. Reading a while back I saw people saying that when you apply the zoom, the image should get smaller? Should my PJ be closer to the screen and -technically- zoomed in, thus any zoom adjustment would make the picture smaller? This doesn't seem right and would probably place the pj 7-8 feet from the screen. I think it's sitting about 10-11' now.


It's ceiling mounted, beaming on a 120" screen. The screen is flat against the wall, but I have to have Keystone at -3. Could this be the issue with 3d? I have a low (normal bedroom sized) ceiling rec room so my screen is about 4" from the ceiling and about a foot off the ground. Is this what's causing my keystone issue? It's the same with a 4" and 10" drop.


Could there be something wrong with the Projector? I use the sainsonic 144hz glasses. PC out is set to 1080p 24hz... not sure what else to do, but I keep reading how these DLP Projectors are almost better than movie theater 3D, and this is not the case at all in my case.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4200#post_23197137
> 
> 
> One thing the Optoma has up on the BenQ though is the remote. Was that really the best BenQ could do? I'm sure it fits perfectly into the hands of a six year old if that was their target demographic. Jokes aside, I'll certainly live with it given how exceptional the actual product is.



Great to hear that you enjoy the projector, welcome to the club.


On the issue of the remote, realistically, unlike a remote for a player, how often will you need to use the remote? You should not need it at all once a particular show has been set up. So, infrequently is the answer. I have not found it to be an issue at all, except finding it at times so I leave it next to the projector so I know where it is.


----------



## JewDaddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *accordex*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4200#post_23197560
> 
> 
> Hi, guys. I was wondering if anyone could help me with 3D. I have an HTPC I use, and playing O/U Mkv files, and Bluray ISO's via Total Media Theater, gives me almost zero pop out effect. The only time I can see anything pop out of the screen, is in a LG demo video, but the only time anything will pop out is when, say they throw a baseball and it does then slow frame effect where it's moving slowly. The depth from the screen back is fine, but nothing ever comes out in movies. I watched MIB 3 and nothing ever popped out once. It seems like the scenes where you know something should be coming out, are too fast? Like in Abraham Lincoln vampire hunter, in the beginning the guy cracks a whip and it kind of slows that scene down, and you know that whip should be coming out of the screen, but it's just flat.
> 
> 
> I'm also not sure, if I have my PJ set up right. Reading a while back I saw people saying that when you apply the zoom, the image should get smaller? Should my PJ be closer to the screen and -technically- zoomed in, thus any zoom adjustment would make the picture smaller? This doesn't seem right and would probably place the pj 7-8 feet from the screen. I think it's sitting about 10-11' now.
> 
> 
> It's ceiling mounted, beaming on a 120" screen. The screen is flat against the wall, but I have to have Keystone at -3. Could this be the issue with 3d? I have a low (normal bedroom sized) ceiling rec room so my screen is about 4" from the ceiling and about a foot off the ground. Is this what's causing my keystone issue? It's the same with a 4" and 10" drop.
> 
> 
> Could there be something wrong with the Projector? I use the sainsonic 144hz glasses. PC out is set to 1080p 24hz... not sure what else to do, but I keep reading how these DLP Projectors are almost better than movie theater 3D, and this is not the case at all in my case.



There's actually a switch on the Saisonic glasses that will invert the 3d and take the 3d effect almost completely out of the picture. Try pressing that and see if you notice any difference. Just a thought


----------



## accordex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JewDaddy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4200#post_23198007
> 
> 
> There's actually a switch on the Saisonic glasses that will invert the 3d and take the 3d effect almost completely out of the picture. Try pressing that and see if you notice any difference. Just a thought



Thanks for replying, I got that part down







it's annoying as hell, kinda hard to figure out which one to chose in some scenes initially. Sadly, this is not the issue. Pressing it once, will make things in the foreground stretched, and the second click will align everything, making the picture even, easy on the eyes, and again, give a nice depth as far as the screen surface and back, but nothing coming out.


I bought a Bluray Standalone player along with Disney WOW disc tonight. I'll try that out, with a short hdmi cable straight into the projector, to see if perhaps the 35ft cable I currently have is the issue. Also, I'll try running the pc straight into the PJ bypassing my pioneer VSX-1021k (has HDMI 1.4a through, video convert set to off, so that shouldn't be an issue)


I just know, that the 2 demo videos I have to test 3D, are worlds apart, from when I briefly owned the Optoma 750, where, the Jazz Festival scene, where the guy is playing the trumpet and walks forward and slides it out, it's right there in front of you, moving all the way left to right across the whole viewing area, and the LG demo video has a ton of scenes, where again, objects are slowed down to a crawl, and only then coming out of the screen. On this PJ, it barely comes out, and on the slowed down scenes, the objects are blurry and hurt your eyes.


Something is not right, and I'd really like to get it worked out, since this is clearly 10x the projector of the Optoma, in every way but this.


Could it be the glasses? With the optoma I had 3Dtvcorp, now I have the 144hz Sainsonics...


----------



## Nowak

Hello everybody!


I'm also in search for my first projector.

It will be used ONLY for Gaming, HD Movies (always with subtitles) and Anime. Not really interested in 3D


It will be used in a living room setup, wich has light colored walls, a window that will be covered, white roof with a height of about 90 inches – so, between medium to little ambient lightning during daytime.


Also, I have never seen a DLP PJ before, so I dont´know if the RainBow Effect will afect me.


By the way, I'm from South America, so I don't have access to all kinds of Projectors.


My options are the following:


BenQ W1070 *(NO warranty*, since it would have to be imported from USA, and can´t be returned)

Mitsubishi HC7800 *(NO warranty*, since it would have to be imported from USA, and can´t be returned)

Epson 8350 (1 year warranty)

Mitsubishi HC4000 (1 year warranty)

Sanyo Z4000 (used)


Thank you very much!


----------



## aohus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *accordex*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4200#post_23197560
> 
> 
> Hi, guys. I was wondering if anyone could help me with 3D. I have an HTPC I use, and playing O/U Mkv files, and Bluray ISO's via Total Media Theater, gives me almost zero pop out effect. The only time I can see anything pop out of the screen, is in a LG demo video, but the only time anything will pop out is when, say they throw a baseball and it does then slow frame effect where it's moving slowly. The depth from the screen back is fine, but nothing ever comes out in movies. I watched MIB 3 and nothing ever popped out once. It seems like the scenes where you know something should be coming out, are too fast? Like in Abraham Lincoln vampire hunter, in the beginning the guy cracks a whip and it kind of slows that scene down, and you know that whip should be coming out of the screen, but it's just flat.
> 
> 
> I'm also not sure, if I have my PJ set up right. Reading a while back I saw people saying that when you apply the zoom, the image should get smaller? Should my PJ be closer to the screen and -technically- zoomed in, thus any zoom adjustment would make the picture smaller? This doesn't seem right and would probably place the pj 7-8 feet from the screen. I think it's sitting about 10-11' now.
> 
> 
> It's ceiling mounted, beaming on a 120" screen. The screen is flat against the wall, but I have to have Keystone at -3. Could this be the issue with 3d? I have a low (normal bedroom sized) ceiling rec room so my screen is about 4" from the ceiling and about a foot off the ground. Is this what's causing my keystone issue? It's the same with a 4" and 10" drop.
> 
> 
> Could there be something wrong with the Projector? I use the sainsonic 144hz glasses. PC out is set to 1080p 24hz... not sure what else to do, but I keep reading how these DLP Projectors are almost better than movie theater 3D, and this is not the case at all in my case.



Looks to be a software related issue.


I know a lot of people rave about TotalMedia Theater but I'm not a fan of it at all. Constantly crashes and what not. I would recommend MPC-HC + madVR codec and they play 1080p O/U mkv files fine.


Have you tried looking into that? It gives the best image quality. Please go here to set it up. http://www.avsforum.com/t/1357375/advanced-mpc-hc-setup-guide 


1) Open O/U mkv file in MPC-HC

2) Change projector 3D mode to 'Top to Bottom' in Settings option

3) Activate your 3D DLP glasses

4) Should now show in 3D


O/U MKV files can only be played at 1080p @ 24hz


SBS and Full SBS MKV files can only be played at 1080i @ 60hz and below


----------



## tigerfan33

I'm a bit confused on the lens shift on the 1070. Does the shift go up and not down?

I'll be about 11 ft. From a 106" screen. Only way for mine to work will be shelf mounted. I can raise my screen not lower so I can get pj about a foot into the screen from the bottom of the screen. Would this work and what is my margin for error?

Thanks!


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tigerfan33*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4200_40#post_23198782
> 
> 
> I'm a bit confused on the lens shift on the 1070. Does the shift go up and not down?
> 
> I'll be about 11 ft. From a 106" screen. Only way for mine to work will be shelf mounted. I can raise my screen not lower so I can get pj about a foot into the screen from the bottom of the screen. Would this work and what is my margin for error?
> 
> Thanks!


You won't be able to shelf mount, it's more like lens adjustment. Very little shifting up and down.


----------



## Adamd

Hey guys I was wondering if those of you with around 300 to 500 hours on there bulb have you noticed it dimmer in 3d since it was new.


----------



## 3DMamper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4170#post_23194116
> 
> 
> My w1070 gives a very clean picture , I've have never seen any noise even with the sharpness way up. Maybe I don't notice because my screen is only 92 inches big. I'm very fussy too and do notice some things but noise has never been one of them.



Btw. What movie formats are you watching because maybe it dies not show on avi and mpg type files, and only blu rays.


*UPDATE: The noise does show up in console games, just its not as noticeable as in blu rays. However i have found that turning off Brilliant Colour reduces the noise down to much more acceptable levels. Its still there, but not asdistracting as before. At the end of the day the W1070 with BC turned off, is my best all round projector, i use it more than my HD33 and my Sony HW50es.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4140#post_23192232
> 
> 
> Here's my nd filter setup, it's a 72mm to 67mm adapter, I had to sand it a little to get it to fit perfect then I used a little clear silicon. It looks like it came from factory with it. Now I'm just waiting for my Nd2 and nd4 to show in mail. With my 92 inch 1.3 gain screen in a light controlled room it's way to bright but great for 3d. Http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/189092/width/200/height/400[/IMG ]



Adamd - - thanks very much for your pictures of the ND2 lens setup. After reading and seeing your pics - - I went to a 67MM adapter instead of the 62MM adapter I previously purchased.


I also purchased a "metal" adapter ring to use with my metal/glass ND2 filter (see pics below).


Here's what I've noticed with the ND2 filter -- and comments are welcome and appreciated!


1. Setup - - it literally "screws" in (no threads) to the projector itself. It's a snug fit - - and you really have to pull it off to remove the lens & adapter from the projector. It won't be bumped - - but even if it was, it wouldn't fall off. I bought some Silicone clear adhesive but I really won't need it. I could file it down to make it a perfect fit but it doesn't affect the picture (see pictures - protruding a little bit from the top.) Also - - as much as I like the big screen effect for "3D" - - I can't handle the noise factor - - the fan is way too loud. I'll use my 65" Samsung LCD/LED for 3D. So - - the filter will permanently stay on for 2D movies, sports, etc.


2. Much better blacks. For the first time - - I can see "shadow detail" on suits, for example (faded pin stripes).


3. Colors are much more vibrant - - greater hues, saturation. A great test is to watch Piers Morgan on CNN. In looking at his "set" in detail - - the blues and reds really show up beautifully - - and the "blacks" show depth & detail. Before - - they were more washed out with the brightness of the picture. I have a 1.3 cheapie FAVI electric, 100" 16 X 9 screen - 1.3 gain and I guess I really didn't understand how bright the picture was and what I was missing (this is my first projector). Heck, if I would have known that this BenQ would be so great - - I'd have sprung for a $1K screen (EluneVision - 4K material). That can wait three or four years until a 4K BenQ is available.


4. I changed the Gamma from 2.4 to 2.0. The PQ looks much better this way.


All in all - - a fantastic enhancement to my HT setup and I'm seeing detail and colors I did not see before. Thanks to all the contributors on this forum for all their advice and recommendations for using an ND2 filter with this projector!


----------



## Adamd

I have a 92 inch 1.2 gain screen and I have a nd2 and a nd4 coming, I will post how she goes.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

That sounds appealing to me actually, having better blacks for 50 bucks, might do the same thing, as I'll be running a 100" Elite 1.1 gain screen soon. I returned my Elite AT screen due to moire, and back on my wall, the text isn't as sharp but the whites are brighter and cleaner. I'll figure out a better way to run my front home theater speakers, probably just beneath the screen will be fine. Or perhaps above, so I can reclaim some floor real estate. I love DIY tweaks!


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4200#post_23199193
> 
> 
> Adamd - - thanks very much for your pictures of the ND2 lens setup. After reading and seeing your pics - - I went to a 67MM adapter instead of the 62MM adapter I previously purchased.
> 
> 
> I also purchased a "metal" adapter ring to use with my metal/glass ND2 filter (see pics below).
> 
> 
> Here's what I've noticed with the ND2 filter -- and comments are welcome and appreciated!
> 
> 
> 1. Setup - - it literally "screws" in (no threads) to the projector itself. It's a snug fit - - and you really have to pull it off to remove the lens & adapter from the projector. It won't be bumped - - but even if it was, it wouldn't fall off. I bought some Silicone clear adhesive but I really won't need it. I could file it down to make it a perfect fit but it doesn't affect the picture (see pictures - protruding a little bit from the top.) Also - - as much as I like the big screen effect for "3D" - - I can't handle the noise factor - - the fan is way too loud. I'll use my 65" Samsung LCD/LED for 3D. So - - the filter will permanently stay on for 2D movies, sports, etc.
> 
> 
> 2. Much better blacks. For the first time - - I can see "shadow detail" on suits, for example (faded pin stripes).
> 
> 
> 3. Colors are much more vibrant - - greater hues, saturation. A great test is to watch Piers Morgan on CNN. In looking at his "set" in detail - - the blues and reds really show up beautifully - - and the "blacks" show depth & detail. Before - - they were more washed out with the brightness of the picture. I have a 1.3 cheapie FAVI electric, 100" 16 X 9 screen - 1.3 gain and I guess I really didn't understand how bright the picture was and what I was missing (this is my first projector). Heck, if I would have known that this BenQ would be so great - - I'd have sprung for a $1K screen (EluneVision - 4K material). That can wait three or four years until a 4K BenQ is available.
> 
> 
> 4. I changed the Gamma from 2.4 to 2.0. The PQ looks much better this way.
> 
> 
> All in all - - a fantastic enhancement to my HT setup and I'm seeing detail and colors I did not see before. Thanks to all the contributors on this forum for all their advice and recommendations for using an ND2 filter with this projector!





Rico, it does make a big improvement for the little money involved, glad that I bought the ND2 for my set it's like day and night difference, to me anyways.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4200#post_23199719
> 
> 
> Amazing improvement isn't it. An interesting thought is that a 140" diagonal screen would give you the same brightness and picture quality, just a whole lot bigger.
> 
> With your screen size, if it is a true 1.3 gain I would spend another $50 to try out an ND4 filter.



Thanks - - I have a variable ND2 to ND400 - - and the "Minimum" setting works great!


I'm absolutely amazed and pleased - - that a BenQ projector that costs this little (relatively) combined with a Darbee Darblet and an ND2 filter can provide this type of picture.


Friggin amazin!!!


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4200#post_23200137
> 
> 
> Rico, it does make a big improvement for the little money involved, glad that I bought the ND2 for my set it's like day and night difference, to me anyways.



I couldn't agree more - - and until you see it with your own eyes - - you don't know what you're missing!


----------



## OZReddog

For the more price sensitive people here this is a more cost effective solution for those interested in the adapter ring and N2 filter approach:


67 to 72mm adapter ring US$1.42 free shipping:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/67mm-72mm-67-72-mm-67-to-72-Step-Up-Filter-Ring-Adapter-/280637732447?pt=US_Filter_Rings_Holders&hash=item41574ff65f 


72mm N2 glass filter US$3.94 free shipping:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/72mm-72-mm-ND-2-ND2-Neutral-Density-plexiglass-Filter-/280637720300?pt=Camera_Filters&hash=item41574fc6ec 


Total: US$5.36 with free shipping!!!


For a 72mm N4 filter around $6 shipped:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CW-72mm-ND4-Filter-Neutral-Density-for-DSLR-Lens-AU-030715-/180951990554?pt=AU_Filters&hash=item2a2194411a 


Alternately, for those wanting a deeper black or to experiment with this concept, a 72mm N2 to N400 glass filter can be had for around $13 shipped:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Slim-72mm-Variable-Fader-ND-Neutral-Density-Filter-Adjustable-ND2-ND32-to-ND400-/181008016466?pt=AU_Filters&hash=item2a24eb2452


----------



## vagos1103gr1

Finally about the noise I returned it and I get a new one from the amazon without the disturbing noise. One question. Because of my setup I have it to be straight to me screen with keystone of 6. Do you thing is gonna be affect me the 3 d image? I try it to put on the ceiling with one stupid videosonic mount from amazon but is not stable. So I put it in one rack on the wall.


----------



## tza88

Hello all. I got my W1070 a couple weeks ago from Newegg and absolutely love it! This is my first PJ and first theater room. It is an awesome experience thus far. I haven't purchased the 3D glasses yet but the 2D content from FIOS, Xbox and Bluray have been nothing but amazing! Watching the Spartacus Finale last night on 120" was EPIC. I just started building my own DIY 118' screen using Sintra and Silverfire paint(build thread is over in the DIY section). Was originally shooting for 120" but the stinking wall isn't straight so had to go the frame method instead of just mounting the Sintra directly to the wall. I am still working on the room too. Need to paint the wall blue where the screen is going, just waiting till its mounted. I am also getting a new speaker setup since the Sony's I have now are old and crappy. Will also eventually mount the fronts to the wall. It will suffice for now.


Figured I would share a few pics of my setup. Got the Peerless mount for my birthday last year and it is one of the most well built pieces of hardware I have ever dealt with. Totally worth the $$ if you are considering it

 
 
 
 


This shot was handheld so its a little blurry. Will post better shots once my screen is done


----------



## GeroJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4200#post_23198890
> 
> 
> Hey guys I was wondering if those of you with around 300 to 500 hours on there bulb have you noticed it dimmer in 3d since it was new.



Just to be sure, I went back and reviewed the first 3D movie we watched on day two of ownership. At 383 hours on the lamp timer (in almost exactly one month), I do not detect any appreciable difference. The brightness/color/depth seemed just as good/enjoyable now as the first time.


What's your lamp timer reading? Over what period of time?


----------



## Adamd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GeroJ*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4200#post_23201135
> 
> 
> Just to be sure, I went back and reviewed the first 3D movie we watched on day two of ownership. At 383 hours on the lamp timer (in almost exactly one month), I do not detect any appreciable difference. The brightness/color/depth seemed just as good/enjoyable now as the first time.
> 
> 
> What's your lamp timer reading? Over what period of time?




I've only put on 38 hours over two weeks and most of that was while setting it up and testing, I only use mine for movies, gaming and some hocky games so I do not put alot of hours on it. My last projector after almost two years I only put on maybe 400. It's good to know I won't see a noticeable drop in brightness before I upgrade. I mostly watch my vt50 in living room area.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tza88*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4200#post_23201088
> 
> 
> Hello all. I got my W1070 a couple weeks ago from Newegg and absolutely love it! This is my first PJ and first theater room. It is an awesome experience thus far. I haven't purchased the 3D glasses yet but the 2D content from FIOS, Xbox and Bluray have been nothing but amazing! Watching the Spartacus Finale last night on 120" was EPIC. I just started building my own DIY 118' screen using Sintra and Silverfire paint(build thread is over in the DIY section). Was originally shooting for 120" but the stinking wall isn't straight so had to go the frame method instead of just mounting the Sintra directly to the wall. I am still working on the room too. Need to paint the wall blue where the screen is going, just waiting till its mounted. I am also getting a new speaker setup since the Sony's I have now are old and crappy. Will also eventually mount the fronts to the wall. It will suffice for now.
> 
> 
> Figured I would share a few pics of my setup. Got the Peerless mount for my birthday last year and it is one of the most well built pieces of hardware I have ever dealt with. Totally worth the $$ if you are considering it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shot was handheld so its a little blurry. Will post better shots once my screen is done





Really a nice set up, congrats.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Nice home theater, very fun looking room


----------



## tigerfan33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4200#post_23200662
> 
> 
> For the more price sensitive people here this is a more cost effective solution for those interested in the adapter ring and N2 filter approach:
> 
> 
> 67 to 72mm adapter ring US$1.42 free shipping:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/67mm-72mm-67-72-mm-67-to-72-Step-Up-Filter-Ring-Adapter-/280637732447?pt=US_Filter_Rings_Holders&hash=item41574ff65f
> 
> 
> 72mm N2 glass filter US$3.94 free shipping:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/72mm-72-mm-ND-2-ND2-Neutral-Density-plexiglass-Filter-/280637720300?pt=Camera_Filters&hash=item41574fc6ec
> 
> 
> Total: US$5.36 with free shipping!!!
> 
> 
> For a 72mm N4 filter around $6 shipped:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CW-72mm-ND4-Filter-Neutral-Density-for-DSLR-Lens-AU-030715-/180951990554?pt=AU_Filters&hash=item2a2194411a
> 
> 
> Alternately, for those wanting a deeper black or to experiment with this concept, a 72mm N2 to N400 glass filter can be had for around $13 shipped:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Slim-72mm-Variable-Fader-ND-Neutral-Density-Filter-Adjustable-ND2-ND32-to-ND400-/181008016466?pt=AU_Filters&hash=item2a24eb2452



What exactly do these filters do to the pic? Seems like they cut down the light a pretty good bit. Are these compatible with the 1080st?


----------



## vagos1103gr1

One question. Because of my setup I have it to be straight to me screen with keystone of 6. Do you thing is gonna be affect me the 3 d image? I try it to put on the ceiling with one stupid videosonic mount from amazon but is not stable. So I put it in one rack on the wall. How affect the keystone to the image?


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tigerfan33*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4230#post_23201859
> 
> 
> What exactly do these filters do to the pic? Seems like they cut down the light a pretty good bit. Are these compatible with the 1080st?



Tigerfan33 (Is that the Detroit Tigers or LSU Tigers? Or some other Tiger?)










Please see my write up a couple messages earlier. I have the W1080ST and the "Pics" are of my setup with the ND2 lens. Both the W1070 and the W1080ST share the same manual.


After reading about the ND2 filters on this thread and others - - I decided to take a chance and see if it would improve my PQ (especially black levels). I also read other AVS Forum debates on the topic - - specifically the cutting down of light and how it affects your projector. Lots of internal debate on the merits of using an ND2 filter.


As I said, I decided to see if this could help with my PJ - - and bought a 72mm FOTGA Slim Fader Variable ND Filter Adjustable ND2 to ND4 from Ebay for $17.29. I originally bought a 62mm to 72mm lens adapter ring (plastic) for $2.00 - - but after reading Adamd's post - - I moved up to a 67mm adapter - - and spent $12.00 at my local "Dave's Camera" shop to get a metal adapter ring - - metal to metal. I also think that glass is best for the lens - IMHO.


I bumped my brightness to 48 and gamma down to 2.0. Otherwise - - no other changes. SmartEco.


Net-net - - I couldn't be happier. Much better blacks with shadow detail. Better color saturation - - intense and vivid colors with the ND2 filter. Since the W1080ST is a short throw projector - - I think it even works better than on a W1070 - - due to the short throw rate to the screen. In my case - - it's 66" from a 100" Diagonal screen, 1.3 gain (16 X 9). Also less eye fatigue - - and plenty of light.


----------



## Adamd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4230#post_23201991
> 
> 
> Tigerfan33 (Is that the Detroit Tigers or LSU Tigers? Or some other Tiger?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please see my write up a couple messages earlier. I have the W1080ST and the "Pics" are of my setup with the ND2 lens. Both the W1070 and the W1080ST share the same manual.
> 
> 
> After reading about the ND2 filters on this thread and others - - I decided to take a chance and see if it would improve my PQ (especially black levels). I also read other AVS Forum debates on the topic - - specifically the cutting down of light and how it affects your projector. Lots of internal debate on the merits of using an ND2 filter.
> 
> 
> As I said, I decided to see if this could help with my PJ - - and bought a 72mm FOTGA Slim Fader Variable ND Filter Adjustable ND2 to ND4 from Ebay for $17.29. I originally bought a 62mm to 72mm lens adapter ring (plastic) for $2.00 - - but after reading Adamd's post - - I moved up to a 67mm adapter - - and spent $12.00 at my local "Dave's Camera" shop to get a metal adapter ring - - metal to metal. I also think that glass is best for the lens - IMHO.
> 
> 
> I bumped my brightness to 48 and gamma down to 2.0. Otherwise - - no other changes. SmartEco.
> 
> 
> Net-net - - I couldn't be happier. Much better blacks with shadow detail. Better color saturation - - intense and vivid colors with the ND2 filter. Since the W1080ST is a short throw projector - - I think it even works better than on a W1070 - - due to the short throw rate to the screen. In my case - - it's 66" from a 100" Diagonal screen, 1.3 gain (16 X 9). Also less eye fatigue - - and plenty of light.




Have you tried a variable nd filter? I have a nd2 and a nd4 coming but it would be nice be able to fine tune between a 2 and a 4.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4230#post_23202075
> 
> 
> Have you tried a variable nd filter? I have a nd2 and a nd4 coming but it would be nice be able to fine tune between a 2 and a 4.



Yep - - and so far, using "Minimum" has produced the best results. But it's pretty cool - - as you can see from the "Pic" (click on and "enlarge") - - I can dial in pretty much what I want and I set it up so I can see the settings from just below my projector.


Again - - thanks so much for all your great suggestions. The 67MM lens adapter ring really works the best - - at least for me. And it's very secure on the outside of my BenQ W1080ST projector - - even without any Silicone glue.


Now - - with really bright source material - - I can dial in between ND2 and ND4 to suit my tastes.


----------



## Adamd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4230#post_23202092
> 
> 
> Yep - - and so far, using "Minimum" has produced the best results. But it's pretty cool - - as you can see from the "Pic" (click on and "enlarge") - - I can dial in pretty much what I want and I set it up so I can see the settings from just below my projector.
> 
> 
> Again - - thanks so much for all your great suggestions. The 67MM lens adapter ring really works the best - - at least for me. And it's very secure on the outside of my BenQ W1080ST projector - - even without any Silicone glue.
> 
> 
> Now - - with really bright source material - - I can dial in between ND2 and ND4 to suit my tastes.



No problem I'm happy I could be some help. Mine fit very snug as well and did not need to use silicone but I thought why not. The only thing I was worried about with the variable was that its two pieces of glass and it might degrade picture quality. If I find I want darker then the nd2 but not so dark as the nd4 I will order the variable. Thanks


----------



## vagos1103gr1

Nobody can answer me about the keystone?


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vagos1103gr1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4230#post_23201946
> 
> 
> One question. Because of my setup I have it to be straight to me screen with keystone of 6. Do you thing is gonna be affect me the 3 d image? I try it to put on the ceiling with one stupid videosonic mount from amazon but is not stable. So I put it in one rack on the wall. How affect the keystone to the image?



From everything I've read - - you usually try to avoid any "keystoning." But it sounds like you do not have any choice.


If the 2D image is acceptable with your "keystone" setup - - I do not see why the 3D should be any different.


Are you out of options for a ceiling mount? This is a very lightweight projector - - and a multitude of great mounting options. What distance from your ceiling to the center of your lens do you need to be?


If you can still "ceiling" mount - - that is what I would do. Otherwise - - trial and error - - see what the picture looks like with keystoning and if it is acceptable to you.


----------



## tigerfan33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4230#post_23201991
> 
> 
> Tigerfan33 (Is that the Detroit Tigers or LSU Tigers? Or some other Tiger?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please see my write up a couple messages earlier. I have the W1080ST and the "Pics" are of my setup with the ND2 lens. Both the W1070 and the W1080ST share the same manual.
> 
> 
> After reading about the ND2 filters on this thread and others - - I decided to take a chance and see if it would improve my PQ (especially black levels). I also read other AVS Forum debates on the topic - - specifically the cutting down of light and how it affects your projector. Lots of internal debate on the merits of using an ND2 filter.
> 
> 
> As I said, I decided to see if this could help with my PJ - - and bought a 72mm FOTGA Slim Fader Variable ND Filter Adjustable ND2 to ND4 from Ebay for $17.29. I originally bought a 62mm to 72mm lens adapter ring (plastic) for $2.00 - - but after reading Adamd's post - - I moved up to a 67mm adapter - - and spent $12.00 at my local "Dave's Camera" shop to get a metal adapter ring - - metal to metal. I also think that glass is best for the lens - IMHO.
> 
> 
> I bumped my brightness to 48 and gamma down to 2.0. Otherwise - - no other changes. SmartEco.
> 
> 
> Net-net - - I couldn't be happier. Much better blacks with shadow detail. Better color saturation - - intense and vivid colors with the ND2 filter. Since the W1080ST is a short throw projector - - I think it even works better than on a W1070 - - due to the short throw rate to the screen. In my case - - it's 66" from a 100" Diagonal screen, 1.3 gain (16 X 9). Also less eye fatigue - - and plenty of light.



Auburn Tiger fan


Do you know where on the forum of pics with and without filters?


----------



## vagos1103gr1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4230#post_23202258
> 
> 
> From everything I've read - - you usually try to avoid any "keystoning." But it sounds like you do not have any choice.
> 
> 
> If t
> 
> 
> Are you out of options for a ceiling mount? This is a very lightweight projector - - and a multitude of great mounting options. What distance from your ceiling to the center of your lens do you need to be?
> 
> 
> If you can still "ceiling" mount - - that is what I would do. Otherwise - - trial and error - - see what the picture looks like with keystoning and if it is acceptable to you.



he 2D image is acceptable with your "keystone" setup - - I do not see why the 3D should be any different.

First of all thanks for your replies.

My distance from the screen is 9.5 ft and now it's on the rack on the wall up to my bed in 4.5 ft. The screen is hanging on the ceiling (it's on electric cheap 100' with 1.3 gain) with a space from the ceiling 0.45 ft. I bought one ceiling mount vdeosonic from amazon but is really unstable and difficult to tune it to the right position. I am thinking to buy the expensive one the peerless for 90 from amazon.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tigerfan33*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4230#post_23202378
> 
> 
> Auburn Tiger fan
> 
> 
> Do you know where on the forum of pics with and without filters?



One page back - - my "Pics" shows with the lens on - - and another forum member's setup - - with no ND2 filter. Page 141.


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vagos1103gr1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4230#post_23202426
> 
> 
> I am thinking to buy the expensive one the peerless for 90 from amazon.


I really didn't want to spend $100 on a mount either, but I also knew that if it spares me aggravation in the long run it would be worth it. I received the peerless mount on Friday and I'm pretty impressed. The ability to make pitch and roll adjustments that stick is fantastic.


The fact that my ceiling is problematic and switches from 8ft to 7ft almost dead center is another story. I ended up needing an extension to drop the projector a few more inches to avoid having the lower portion of the ceiling cut off the top left of the image.


Regardless, I don't think you'll be disappointed with the Peerless. It was pretty easy even for a projector newb like me.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vagos1103gr1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4230#post_23202426
> 
> 
> he 2D image is acceptable with your "keystone" setup - - I do not see why the 3D should be any different.
> 
> First of all thanks for your replies.
> 
> My distance from the screen is 9.5 ft and now it's on the rack on the wall up to my bed in 4.5 ft. The screen is hanging on the ceiling (it's on electric cheap 100' with 1.3 gain) with a space from the ceiling 0.45 ft. I bought one ceiling mount vdeosonic from amazon but is really unstable and difficult to tune it to the right position. I am thinking to buy the expensive one the peerless for 90 from amazon.



I've got a cheapie screen as well - - a $164.00 FAVI Electric 100" - 16 X 9. So far, a great value!


Do you know how far down the center of the lens of your projector needs to be to give you the best picture? In my case, I have a very short basement ceiling - - and I needed as close a flush mount as I could.


So - the middle of my lens (center point) is around 5 1/2 inches from the ceiling - - and to accomplish that - - I used an RPA Chief Mount (flush mount) - - which worked out great. It's much lighter than the Peerless (which is a fabulous mount - - if you need the vertical drop down distance) but it's much heavier. If you can swing a Peerless mount - - I believe that have a little bit of play, horizontally, which can help with your setup. I had to be very exact with the W1080ST - - as it has no vertical lens offset (or horizontal, for that matter!)


I was able to use basic anchors into my drywall ceiling with the projector AND projector mount weight being approx. twelve pounds - - not very much!


----------



## vagos1103gr1

Thanks for the help, I am gonna order it, what screws you are using for plasterboard ceiling? Maybe anchors?


----------



## vagos1103gr1

It's 130 on amazon this mount I am gonna stick with the peerless. But I don't know if I am gonna need extension to put it more down from the ceiling.


----------



## vagos1103gr1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4230#post_23202765
> 
> 
> I've got a cheapie screen as well - - a $164.00 FAVI Electric 100" - 16 X 9. So far, a great value!
> 
> 
> Do you know how far down the center of the lens of your projector needs to be to give you the best picture? In my case, I have a very short basement ceiling - - and I needed as close a flush mount as I could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So - the middle of my lens (center point) is around 5 1/2 inches from the ceiling - - and to accomplish that - - I used an RPA Chief Mount (flush mount) - - which worked out great. It's much lighter than the Peerless (which is a fabulous mount - - if you need the vertical drop down distance) but it's much heavier. If you can swing a Peerless mount - - I believe that have a little bit of play, horizontally, which can help with your setup. I had to be very exact with the W1080ST - - as it has no vertical lens offset (or horizontal, for that matter!)
> 
> 
> I was able to use basic anchors into my drywall ceiling with the projector AND projector mount weight being approx. twelve pounds - - not very much!



What settings you have for 3d ? And for 2d. Me I am little confused.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vagos1103gr1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4230#post_23202904
> 
> 
> What settings you have for 3d ? And for 2d. Me I am little confused.



2D - Normal lamp mode, SmartEco, Cinema, Brilliant Color "On" (some folks don't like it but it provides more "pop" for me), Brightness at 48, Contrast at 45, Sharpness at 7.


But my settings will differ - - somewhat, since I am using the ND2 filter and also have the Darbee Darblet (which really enhances the picture detail and sharpness). (I also have the W1080ST - short throw, so probably a brighter picture being closer to the screen)


Lots of info on this thread about settings. See what works best for you.


I really do not use 3D since the fan noise is a little loud for my ears.


----------



## stevie65

You may find this useful... http://www.avforums.com/forums/projectors/1761516-benq-w1070-reviewer-s-recommended-best-settings.html 

Steve


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tigerfan33*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4230#post_23202378
> 
> 
> Do you know where on the forum of pics with and without filters?



Man, are you lazy or what?


Please do some reading and use the search function. First you ask what the N2 filter does and this has been covered multiple times in this thread and then you ask for pictures with and without filters and this is one page back.


Have some courtesy for others here and do some research and don't expect to be spoon fed all the way. Why should we bother giving tips etc when you can't be bothered doing the basic work. Don't just ask for every thing when some answers are obvious. Use the search box at the top of the page and also 'google' or 'yahoo' things to get answers as well.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

So a forum member sent me Art of Flight 3d Bluray... thanks for that by the way... and OMG WOW... this is my new go to disc to show off audio and 3d video, it has full color range, great presentation of white and black levels, as well as contrast, depth and pop out effects, it has the whole package, not to mention the footage is outstanding. Yup its my new standard for testing systems.







Highly recommend.


----------



## tigerfan33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4230#post_23203589
> 
> 
> Man, are you lazy or what?
> 
> 
> Please do some reading and use the search function. First you ask what the N2 filter does and this has been covered multiple times in this thread and then you ask for pictures with and without filters and this is one page back.
> 
> 
> Have some courtesy for others here and do some research and don't expect to be spoon fed all the way. Why should we bother giving tips etc when you can't be bothered doing the basic work. Don't just ask for every thing when some answers are obvious. Use the search box at the top of the page and also 'google' or 'yahoo' things to get answers as well.



I'm suppose to use the search box for pics of filter in use and pics not in use? LOL


People like you are the reason many leave


----------



## brian6751




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4200_100#post_23203603
> 
> 
> So a forum member sent me Art of Flight 3d Bluray... thanks for that by the way... and OMG WOW... this is my new go to disc to show off audio and 3d video, it has full color range, great presentation of white and black levels, as well as contrast, depth and pop out effects, it has the whole package, not to mention the footage is outstanding. Yup its my new standard for testing systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highly recommend.



i wasnt aware the 3D version was out! yes, it is total audio/video demo material.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brian6751*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4230#post_23203965
> 
> 
> i wasnt aware the 3D version was out! yes, it is total audio/video demo material.



State side no not yet, overseas yes well sorta it was released in a very limited quantity so very hard to snag but general release is very close.


----------



## rwestley

The "Art Of Flight 3D" is only available in Australia according to someone on the over $3000 projector thread. It should be released in 3D in the US in a few months.


----------



## mekret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4200#post_23198890
> 
> 
> Hey guys I was wondering if those of you with around 300 to 500 hours on there bulb have you noticed it dimmer in 3d since it was new.



I have around 1300 hours on it so far and the damn thing is still as bright as ever.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4240_40#post_23204038
> 
> 
> I have around 1300 hours on it so far and the damn thing is still as bright as ever.



Wow, you are putting this projector to use.


----------



## tigerfan33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4230#post_23204038
> 
> 
> I have around 1300 hours on it so far and the damn thing is still as bright as ever.



I'll have that many hours.........in about a year!


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4230#post_23204038
> 
> 
> I have around 1300 hours on it so far and the damn thing is still as bright as ever.





You must be using the PJ as a TV also to be able to accumulate that much hours???????


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

I'm at 845 hours and it's still very, very bright. No need to own a TV, this is it.


RE: Board etiquette. If you ask a question and nobody answers, it's because nobody cares to. Simple as that. On the other hand, if you spend time to answer, only to say the person is lazy and contributes nothing to the forum and should use the search function, that could be seen as just being spiteful. I once made the mistake of asking what screen people were using here and got told to use the search function as well. Not a huge deal, either way, but it's silly to feed trolling by trolling, and pointless. If you feel like helping someone out, help them, if not, don't. OTOH don't whine when people ignore your posts, nobody owes you service we are not your employee or your butler.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tigerfan33*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4230#post_23203856
> 
> 
> I'm suppose to use the search box for pics of filter in use and pics not in use? LOL
> 
> 
> People like you are the reason many leave



You miss my point as you don't read properly do you. I did not suggest that you use the search for 'for pics of filter in use and pics not in use' I was referring to the purpose of the filter. Just remember you are the one who hasn't done the right thing by the rest of us, so don't be obnoxious as you will not get assistance. It gets you nowhere being a smart ass.


You didn't even acknowledge or thank the members here who did give you the requested information.


You have not read even the last page of this thread, that is very very poor on your part. Lift your game or please do leave. No loss, as you have not added anything to this discussion, I have so ......


I get fed up with people asking the same questions over and over because they do not read up or research first.


----------



## mekret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4230#post_23204347
> 
> 
> You must be using the PJ as a TV also to be able to accumulate that much hours???????



I use it as a monitor.


----------



## vagos1103gr1

What about this mount http://compactportable.com/pcmd-projector-ceiling-mount-for-benq-w1070/B00ABUFCCK.html did anybody try it ? I don't know if a low profile mount is gonna be good for me. My screen hanging and has space 0.45'' from the ceiling. Now my distance is 9.5 '' .


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vagos1103gr1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4260#post_23204557
> 
> 
> What about this mount http://compactportable.com/pcmd-projector-ceiling-mount-for-benq-w1070/B00ABUFCCK.html did anybody try it ? I don't know if a low profile mount is gonna be good for me. My screen hanging and has space 0.45'' from the ceiling. Now my distance is 9.5 '' .



Don't know much about this mount but the Mustang low price mount and the Pearless mouth have gotten great reviews. The Mustang is less expensive and the Pearless has been called the best and is only a few dollars more than the link above. I have the Mustang which I got from Amazon and it works fine.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4260#post_23204475
> 
> 
> I'm at 845 hours and it's still very, very bright. No need to own a TV, this is it.
> 
> 
> RE: Board etiquette. If you ask a question and nobody answers, it's because nobody cares to. Simple as that. On the other hand, if you spend time to answer, only to say the person is lazy and contributes nothing to the forum and should use the search function, that could be seen as just being spiteful. I once made the mistake of asking what screen people were using here and got told to use the search function as well. Not a huge deal, either way, but it's silly to feed trolling by trolling, and pointless. If you feel like helping someone out, help them, if not, don't. OTOH don't whine when people ignore your posts, nobody owes you service we are not your employee or your butler.



Great point. I often see posts by people who often fail to do a basic search for answers. I do realize that the thread is long and often try to answer questions especially from new members since I know it is often had to do a search for a specific answer. When I have questions I try to do a search first. In some cases I admit I missed an answer but there is never a reason for anyone to get nasty or expect anything if one does not get an answer immediately or even at all.


----------



## Ricoflashback

RE: Board Etiquette


In the immortal words of Sergeant Hulka in the movie "Stripes" - - "Lighten up Francis!"


OK - - maybe some folks are new to the thread. And yes, they should try to review the existing content or use the "Search" function to look for specific answers.


But the time it takes to make a negative comment is far greater than just trying to help someone and point them to the page or "answers" to their question.


Also - - some questions just don't get answered - - for whatever reason. But most of the folks on these forums are generally helpful and tolerant. So, keep that in mind next time someone posts a "stupid" or "lazy" question. IMHO.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4260#post_23204811
> 
> 
> Don't know much about this mount but the Mustang low price mount and the Pearless mouth have gotten great reviews. The Mustang is less expensive and the Pearless has been called the best and is only a few dollars more than the link above. I have the Mustang which I got from Amazon and it works fine.



It sounds like you need a "flush" mount - - while a Peerless is a fabulous product (and I'm not familiar with the Mustang - - but it gets great reviews) - - you really need to define the distance from your ceiling to the middle of you BenQ lens to determine what mount you need.


In my case - - I needed a short distance from my low ceiling - - and I ended up using a Chief Mount RSAUW Mini Universal RPA Projector Mount (white - to match my ceiling) - - which provided a five inch distance from the ceiling to the middle of my lens. It has worked out perfectly since I have some leeway with the mount - - pitch, roll & yaw wise. (Up down (vertical), left to right horizontal adjustment (up/down) & side to side.)


IMHO - - this is what you really need to determine before you decide on any mount - - and then calculate from there.


----------



## geezerpl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4020#post_23167595
> 
> 
> I and others have updated the firmware via USB. Use these instructions and links below;
> 
> ......



And so I did it









Those were the longest 3 minutes of my life (hoping the PC won't shut down suddenly)


Now I'm pretty proud to be able to show the middle finger to Benq PL (they wanted to charge $75 for upgrade)










The process itself was much easier than rooting some of Android phones.


First impressions - the fan runs smoother and more steadily...


After reading the Acer H6510 review here I'm now double happy.
http://www.audiovideohd.fr/tests/361-Acer-H6510BD-0.html


----------



## OZReddog

Just to let people know that I received a 'private' rude and abusive message from tigerfan33. Thought he would be sneaky by doing it this way ... Wrong!!


Please be upfront and a man. Read and research before asking is all I was pointing out. Lazy is not good. Nor is abuse.


----------



## Noalkain

Can I connect a digital coaxial cable on the W1070 ?


Like this : http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10236&cs_id=1023603&p_id=2681&seq=1&format=2#description 


I want to connect my soundbar to it !


Thanks


----------



## vagos1103gr1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4260#post_23204995
> 
> 
> It sounds like you need a "flush" mount - - while a Peerless is a fabulous product (and I'm not familiar with the Mustang - - but it gets great reviews) - - you really need to define the distance from your ceiling to the middle of you BenQ lens to determine what mount you need.
> 
> 
> In my case - - I needed a short distance from my low ceiling - - and I ended up using a Chief Mount RSAUW Mini Universal RPA Projector Mount (white - to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> match my ceiling) - - which provided a five inch distance from the ceiling to the middle of my lens. It has worked out perfectly since I have some leeway with the mount - - pitch, roll & yaw wise. (Up down (vertical), left to right horizontal adjustment (up/down) & side to side.)
> 
> 
> IMHO - - this is what you really need to determine before you decide on any mount - - and then calculate from there.



So the flush mount is the same low profile mount? The mustang is flush mount?


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vagos1103gr1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4260#post_23205399
> 
> 
> So the flush mount is the same low profile mount? The mustang is flush mount?



Mustang is not what I would call flush. I think the distance from the ceiling to the projector, not the center of the lens, but the bottom of the projector would be 6 or 7". On the Peerless it is about 3".


Use the BenQ calculator on their site and determine how far from the ceiling works best for you. Factor in how low from the ceiling or high up from the floor you want your screen to be as well.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vagos1103gr1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4260#post_23205399
> 
> 
> So the flush mount is the same low profile mount? The mustang is flush mount?



Sure - - you could call a "flush mount" a "low profile mount." The net-net is that you really need to determine the right distance from your ceiling to the center of your PJ's lens. Then, calculate from there. (And most mounts will provide that info.)


Example - - see attached Peerless .pdf from their website. For this mount - - the minimum from ceiling to the top of your projector is 3.81 inches. That's without any extender column - - just securing to your ceiling. Then, add the distance to the middle of your lens and that will be the drop distance from your ceiling to your lens.


Now - - with the BenQ projector - - it's a pretty straight shot to your screen (top of screen) for the image. In my case, I needed to be as flush with the ceiling as I could due to my low ceiling to begin with and my smaller room - - to properly fill out a 100" Diagonal 16 X 9 screen without any keystoning.


I was looking at the Peerless mount before due to it's wonderful design and ease of access to the projector. But the "drop" distance was a little too great for my needs (from the ceiling to the middle of the projector lens). (The weight of the Peerless is fine and shouldn't pose a problem - IMHO.)


I was able to secure my projector and mount using regular drywall anchors (not secured to a "stud" since the PJ and mount total weight is only 12 pounds).


For other projectors - - like Panasonic or JVC - - they can weigh 20 to 30 pounds! Add the weight of the mount and you really need to anchor that to a stud in your ceiling!


Hope this helps.

Peerless Mount_LIT0371-1-1.PDF 459k .PDF file


----------



## Patrick Murphy

blee0120,


I live just across the border from you (Crete/Steger, IL) and was wondering if you auditioned the 1070 at a store in the area? I have a Mits HC3800 and would like to see if a change would be worthwhile.


Thanks.


----------



## tigerfan33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4260#post_23205508
> 
> 
> OZReddog,
> 
> 
> I was going to say something before, but you was extremely rude. This is not only your thread. Being disrespectful to someone asking a simple question is just rude. You mentioned how you are tired of people asking the same question over and over. What gives you the right to be upset at that? I for one will not read over hundreds of post when there are other members who are willing to help. Tigerfan33 should be upset. It was embarrassing how you treated him.



Thanks blee.

I'm ready to move on. I apologize to the rest of the posters here.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Patrick Murphy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4240_40#post_23205570
> 
> 
> blee0120,
> 
> 
> I live just across the border from you (Crete/Steger, IL) and was wondering if you auditioned the 1070 at a store in the area? I have a Mits HC3800 and would like to see if a change would be worthwhile.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


No, I didn't. I actually had the W7000 right before the W7000. I knew they were very similar. I had the JVC RS55 before the W7000. I liked the W7000 better. Then, I sold the W7000 and got a jvc rs48. I missed the W7000 but it wouldnt work in my new setup with my bigger screen. So, sold the rs48 and got the W1070. I miss the jvc for some 2d blu rays but I prefer the W1070 for everything else. I'm going to keep it until an affordable 4k jvc or Sony is ready. It won't be this year because the new hdmi standards are not finalized yet. If you want to you can make a drive to my place in merrillville, in if its not to far.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tigerfan33*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4240_40#post_23205573
> 
> 
> Thanks blee.
> 
> I'm ready to move on. I apologize to the rest of the posters here.


no problem


----------



## vagos1103gr1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4260#post_23205437
> 
> 
> Mustang is not what I would call flush. I think the distance from the ceiling to the projector, not the center of the lens, but the bottom of the projector would be 6 or 7". On the Peerless it is about 3".
> 
> 
> Use the BenQ calculator on their site and determine how far from the ceiling works best for you. Factor in how low from the ceiling or high up from the floor you want your screen to be as well.



Yes you have right I need 6'' from the ceiling. The mustang mount is ok ?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geezerpl*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4260#post_23205112
> 
> 
> And so I did it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those were the longest 3 minutes of my life (hoping the PC won't shut down suddenly)
> 
> 
> Now I'm pretty proud to be able to show the middle finger to Benq PL (they wanted to charge $75 for upgrade)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The process itself was much easier than rooting some of Android phones.
> 
> 
> First impressions - the fan runs smoother and more steadily...
> 
> 
> After reading the Acer H6510 review here I'm now double happy.
> http://www.audiovideohd.fr/tests/361-Acer-H6510BD-0.html



Really glad that the upgrade worked for you. I always worry during the upgrade process but I have been lucky so far. This was one was very easy and as you say much less difficult that rooting some Android phones or doing other updates.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vagos1103gr1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4260#post_23205628
> 
> 
> Yes you have right I need 6'' from the ceiling. The mustang mount is ok ?



I don't have it, but I hear good things about it. Slide adjustment is something that I don't see in any other mounts really and it is a great feature to have in case you are slightly off in centering the lens with the center of your screen.


If you need the projector to be 6 or 7 inches from the ceiling then the Mustang is definitely a mount that I would consider.


Just be aware that it doesn't come with screws to mount it to the ceiling like some other mounts, so you will need to get those yourself.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

I have been struggling with the idea of updating my firmware because I do watch during the day and at night and so maybe having those settings available would be a plus after calibrating, I dont know, Im worried about possibly voiding the warranty, I wonder if they keep logs of serial numbers and what firmware they had and see a cross log if that serial number has been updated to a newer firmware or not. ^^;;



As for the side argument going on in this thread, well one stop its not the place for it and two for those who are tired of seeing frequently the same questions asked well you know what to do







Create a BenQ w1070 FAQ thread that the first post by one forum member and the second post by a different forum member is always updated and maintained thus eliminating the issue and having a nice point to reference back to. I know I wouldnt complain if someone decided to take on that task.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

My room is rather complicated, and so have had to go with this. After doing some measuring I think it can hold it just about right www.amazon.co.uk/Invision®-Ultra-Modern-Mounted-Glass/dp/B006G0UF8A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1366046211&sr=8-1&keywords=Projector+sHelf


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4260#post_23205810
> 
> 
> I have been struggling with the idea of updating my firmware because I do watch during the day and at night and so maybe having those settings available would be a plus after calibrating, I dont know, Im worried about possibly voiding the warranty, I wonder if they keep logs of serial numbers and what firmware they had and see a cross log if that serial number has been updated to a newer firmware or not. ^^;;
> 
> 
> 
> As for the side argument going on in this thread, well one stop its not the place for it and two for those who are tired of seeing frequently the same questions asked well you know what to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Create a BenQ w1070 FAQ thread that the first post by one forum member and the second post by a different forum member is always updated and maintained thus eliminating the issue and having a nice point to reference back to. I know I wouldnt complain if someone decided to take on that task.



Not huge advantage to be gained by having access to those day and night settings. Definitely not worth voiding the warranty for, if that is your main reason for updating.


First, you would still need the equipment to do a calibration, as those ISF settings aren't right out of the box.


Second, if you have the equipment, there is nothing that would prevent you from doing your own Day/Night cal using User1 and User2, for instance, so, again, not a huge deal.


Third, and a video purist would argue most important (not saying I am or am not, just throwing it out there), there is no such thing as a day/ night cal. There is no such thing as reference with the lights on, so... yeah.


I will probably update my firmware though, just because I like to have the latest, and I have never been scared to tinker with the software of my devices.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

To any of those that have tried the ND filters, have any of you measured your peak White level with and without the filter using a meter? I'm all for having better blacks, and you guys have piqued my curiosity to the point that I would seriously consider a filter, but I don't want to sacrifice too much brightness in the service of getting better blacks.


If no one has measured with a meter, does it look noticeably dimmer with the filter, or does it affect the blacks more than the whites perceivably?


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4260#post_23206405
> 
> 
> To any of those that have tried the ND filters, have any of you measured your peak White level with and without the filter using a meter? I'm all for having better blacks, and you guys have piqued my curiosity to the point that I would seriously consider a filter, but I don't want to sacrifice too much brightness in the service of getting better blacks.
> 
> 
> If no one has measured with a meter, does it look noticeably dimmer with the filter, or does it affect the blacks more than the whites perceivably?



I can only speak for myself and I have the W1080ST - - but this is essentially the same projector except for the shorter throw distance.


No peak white level has been metered on my setup but it's plenty bright enough. In fact, I dialed up a little bit from ND2 to around ND3 or 4.


I would get a little eye fatigue from the brightness without the ND2 filter on my 1.3 gain FAVI screen. Big difference for me is better blacks, increased shadow detail and much more vivid, intense colors. That was a total surprise. Also - - any "moire" or SDE is mitigated by the ND2 filter.


It really reminds me of my old Samsung DLP rear projection TV but only brighter. And..a 100 inch screen!


You can really tell the difference with movies like Harry Potter, Sherlock Holmes "A Game of Shadows" and TV series like "Game of Thrones" - - which has a lot of dark, candlelit scenes which shows much more detail with the ND2 lens than without it.


It's not an expensive proposition - - I spent $30 on a 72mm glass ND2 to ND400 variable lens (metal) with a 67mm to 72mm metal ring adapter. Other folks have spent even less - - under $10. if you didn't like it - - you could always sell it to a member on this forum!


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4260#post_23205144
> 
> 
> Just to let people know that I received a 'private' rude and abusive message from tigerfan33. Thought he would be sneaky by doing it this way ... Wrong!!
> 
> 
> Please be upfront and a man. Read and research before asking is all I was pointing out. Lazy is not good. Nor is abuse.




Oz, I am not speaking for every one else but have some patience on people, you jump on me because I asked if any one had problem with the Benq and a Onkyo 515 receiver as far as the handshake issue by stating that I am getting out of the subject. ( BenQ thread) well that question I asked solved my problem, it was the Onkyo receiver.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4260#post_23206527
> 
> 
> With an ND2 filter the light output of any particular element of any particular scene will be cut in half.
> 
> No, you don't recognize it as half as bright and you don't see blacks as being twice as good.
> 
> Like sound I think. An increase from 1 watt to 2 watt is noticable but certainly not double. To double perceived output you would need to crank it to 10 watts.
> 
> Someone more knowlegable than I can pipe up, but I think vision is logarithmic just like sound.
> 
> (For those of you with old school power metered vintage electonics it is always surprising to see how little wattage it takes to make a lot of sound.)
> 
> 
> The only way you can truly know if the effect is worth it or not is to spend the $40 for a decent filter and try it yourself. Small price to pay really.
> 
> I would say though that given my own experience, and pretty much everyone else on this thread who have tried it, the filter is an improvement.
> 
> Depends of course on the size of your screen, its reflective properties, ambient light, 2D/3D etc.
> 
> One thing to keep in mind, is that another option to using a neutral density filter is to go with a much larger screen. If I had the space in my room that is the way I would go because I'm not concerned about 3D.
> 
> Rather than filter it, use it to light up a larger area. I imagine the effect on image quality would be very similar.
> 
> 
> Let us know how it goes.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4260#post_23206544
> 
> 
> I can only speak for myself and I have the W1080ST - - but this is essentially the same projector except for the shorter throw distance.
> 
> 
> No peak white level has been metered on my setup but it's plenty bright enough. In fact, I dialed up a little bit from ND2 to around ND3 or 4.
> 
> 
> I would get a little eye fatigue from the brightness without the ND2 filter on my 1.3 gain FAVI screen. Big difference for me is better blacks, increased shadow detail and much more vivid, intense colors. That was a total surprise. Also - - any "moire" or SDE is mitigated by the ND2 filter.
> 
> 
> It really reminds me of my old Samsung DLP rear projection TV but only brighter. And..a 100 inch screen!
> 
> 
> You can really tell the difference with movies like Harry Potter, Sherlock Holmes "A Game of Shadows" and TV series like "Game of Thrones" - - which has a lot of dark, candlelit scenes which shows much more detail with the ND2 lens than without it.
> 
> 
> It's not an expensive proposition - - I spent $30 on a 72mm glass ND2 to ND400 variable lens (metal) with a 67mm to 72mm metal ring adapter. Other folks have spent even less - - under $10. if you didn't like it - - you could always sell it to a member on this forum!



Thanks for the responses. Both of you.


Price of the filter was never a deterrent. The filter doesn't cost much, relatively speaking. My only concern was how many ftL's I'd be sacrificing, as I haven't found the projector to be overly bright on my 110" HP screen. I wanted to do something about improving the black levels though, obviously. Just have to find the proper trade off point as you can't have it all.


Have to consider it some more. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4260#post_23206631
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the responses. Both of you.
> 
> 
> Price of the filter was never a deterrent. The filter doesn't cost much, relatively speaking. My only concern was how many ftL's I'd be sacrificing, as I haven't found the projector to be overly bright on my 110" HP screen. I wanted to do something about improving the black levels though, obviously. Just have to find the proper trade off point as you can't have it all.
> 
> 
> Have to consider it some more. Thanks again for the info.



Ah - understood. I know all projector environments are not equal. Since I'm only 66 inches from my 100" / 1.3 gain screen - - it stands to reason that the image will be brighter - - hence the loss of ftl's will not be affected as much compared to someone whose projector is farther back.


Maybe the folks with the ND2 filter can chime in with three things - - 1) Distance from Projector to screen, 2) Size of screen, 3) Type & make/model of screen. That would provide a better reference point to compare.


----------



## nnd

Any recommendations for a ceiling mount which will be 9-12 inches from the ceiling?


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nnd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4290#post_23206745
> 
> 
> Any recommendations for a ceiling mount which will be 9-12 inches from the ceiling?



You might want to look into the Peerless mount and then getting an extender pole and ceiling plate.


Do a search on Amazon. Think the extender is like 6".


----------



## ronjon024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4230#post_23203980
> 
> 
> State side no not yet, overseas yes well sorta it was released in a very limited quantity so very hard to snag but general release is very close.



This is on Netfilx, saw it a couple weeks ago and it is sick. Definitely demo material.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4260#post_23206672
> 
> 
> Ah - understood. I know all projector environments are not equal. Since I'm only 66 inches from my 100" / 1.3 gain screen - - it stands to reason that the image will be brighter - - hence the loss of ftl's will not be affected as much compared to someone whose projector is farther back.
> 
> 
> Maybe the folks with the ND2 filter can chime in with three things - - 1) Distance from Projector to screen, 2) Size of screen, 3) Type & make/model of screen. That would provide a better reference point to compare.



Even if I was that close, not sure it would be too bright for me lol. My PJ is ceiling mounted, 9' 3' from the 110" screen BTW.


I love a bright image. Like inky blacks too. That's why OLED is so damn tantalizing. A 110" OLED would cost more than a Dr Evil ransom though.


I watch movies in total darkness. All lights out and blackout curtains closed. For normal TV watching and game playing though, I have on a light in the hallway behind the projector and another way on the other side of the living room in the foyer. They don't impact the image much as they are far enough away and off to the sides, but they do provide a bit of light so that eyestrain isn't an issue. Nor is the wife's fussing lol.


Maybe you have yours in a dedicated theater and always have no lights on, but for me, the projector doesn't seem overly bright.


I think when I measured, the peak white was at around 55ftL. Super bright for those used to watching projectors where 12- 20ftL is more the norm, but TVs are usually calibrated in the 40ftL range, so while it definitely is brighter than my plasma, it doesn't strike me as blinding by any stretch. Haven't even felt the urge to switch to Eco during movie watching.


Maybe I'm just weird lol.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4290#post_23207037
> 
> 
> Even if I was that close, not sure it would be too bright for me lol. My PJ is ceiling mounted, 9' 3' from the 110" screen BTW.
> 
> 
> I love a bright image. Like inky blacks too. That's why OLED is so damn tantalizing. A 110" OLED would cost more than a Dr Evil ransom though.
> 
> 
> I watch movies in total darkness. All lights out and blackout curtains closed. For normal TV watching and game playing though, I have on a light in the hallway behind the projector and another way on the other side of the living room in the foyer. They don't impact the image much as they are far enough away and off to the sides, but they do provide a bit of light so that eyestrain isn't an issue. Nor is the wife's fussing lol.
> 
> 
> Maybe you have yours in a dedicated theater and always have no lights on, but for me, the projector doesn't seem overly bright.
> 
> 
> I think when I measured, the peak white was at around 55ftL. Super bright for those used to watching projectors where 12- 20ftL is more the norm, but TVs are usually calibrated in the 40ftL range, so while it definitely is brighter than my plasma, it doesn't strike me as blinding by any stretch. Haven't even felt the urge to switch to Eco during movie watching.
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm just weird lol.



Nah - not weird. You just know what you like in HT!


My projector is about four feet closer to the screen than yours - - a function of the short throw BenQ. I think it does make a difference on the brightness of the picture. And I like a bright picture, too! But it really isn't as noticeable compared to the intense colors and better blacks with the ND2 filter.


I watch in a light controlled "man cave" in my basement. But I do not always like to watch in the dark - - so my electric screen goes over my 65" Sammy LCD/LED that I can watch with some lights on.


The OLED technology sounds great but it's an arm & a leg right now. Plus the failure rate on panels is too high - - and if they don't get that fixed, the price will never come down.


That's why I think the golden age of projectors is upon us. You wait - - in three to five years, a 4K projector will be available for $2K or under. Compare that to a 110" OLED??? How would you get the panel into your house? LOL -


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4260#post_23206672
> 
> 
> Ah - understood. I know all projector environments are not equal. Since I'm only 66 inches from my 100" / 1.3 gain screen - - it stands to reason that the image will be brighter - - hence the loss of ftl's will not be affected as much compared to someone whose projector is farther back.
> 
> 
> Maybe the folks with the ND2 filter can chime in with three things - - 1) Distance from Projector to screen, 2) Size of screen, 3) Type & make/model of screen. That would provide a better reference point to compare.




Rico, My screen is about 10.6' feet away from the projector using a Carada 100" diagonally and a gain of 1.0 and of course the filter has improved the blacks and offsetting the whites just a bit.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4290#post_23207140
> 
> 
> Rico, My screen is about 10.6' feet away from the projector using a Carada 100" diagonally and a gain of 1.0 and of course the filter has improved the blacks and offsetting the whites just a bit.



Thanks, Zapper. That's good to know that even at 10 feet, 6 inches away - - you still see benefits from the ND2 filter.


It's funny - - when I first heard of using the ND2 filter - - I wasn't sure. And - - when someone said it cuts the light output in half (not sure if that is true??) - - wow, that sounded like a major hit to the "whites" and brightness of the picture. But I thought I'd give it a whirl since the black levels were o.k. (so-so) and there wasn't as much shadow detail.


As I mentioned before - - the intense colors, saturation and vivid quality of the picture was really a major surprise for me with the ND2 filter. I didn't expect that - - only better blacks. It's been a game changer for me and I'm glad I spent a couple extra bucks to get a glass filter (metal) with metal adapter ring.


Oh - - one other side benefit - - not as noticeable light leakage out of the front of the projector! I'm sure it's the result of the ND2 filter.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4290#post_23207106
> 
> 
> Nah - not weird. You just know what you like in HT!
> 
> 
> My projector is about four feet closer to the screen than yours - - a function of the short throw BenQ. I think it does make a difference on the brightness of the picture. And I like a bright picture, too! But it really isn't as noticeable compared to the intense colors and better blacks with the ND2 filter.
> 
> 
> I watch in a light controlled "man cave" in my basement. But I do not always like to watch in the dark - - so my electric screen goes over my 65" Sammy LCD/LED that I can watch with some lights on.
> 
> 
> The OLED technology sounds great but it's an arm & a leg right now. Plus the failure rate on panels is too high - - and if they don't get that fixed, the price will never come down.
> 
> 
> That's why I think the golden age of projectors is upon us. You wait - - in three to five years, a 4K projector will be available for $2K or under. Compare that to a 110" OLED??? How would you get the panel into your house? LOL -



Fair point on the getting it into the house thing lol.


I wasn't home when they delivered my HP screen and my wife gets home before me. They left it in the hallway in front of my door. It was way bigger than the door lol. She thought I'd lost my mind and said that it would not fit. Told her it would be fine. Had that been a solid TV in a box with a lot of packaging for protection, instead of a screen, that while it was in a box that was 8' long, was only a few inches wide, then it may well not have been able to get into the apartment lol.


Still have my Panny plasma in the bedroom now, but it's hard to watch it now, even with its much superior black levels. 60" is downright tiny after 110" lol. It's amazing how we can adapt, as I remember the days when I thought a 36" TV was like being at the movies, and today, I'm starting to feel like my 110" screen isn't abnormal at all, whereas I thought it was gigantic that first week or so lol.


I will definitely have a 4k projector as my next display. As soon as they have one that is under $4-5k and has as many, or more, calibrated lumens as this projector, I'm there. I don't know if we'll get to under $2k as fast as you think though, but here's hoping. I don't know what it would cost to make 4k projectors. I do know that it doesn't cost much more for manufacturers to make 4k panels out of existing technologies though, so if it's the same for front projection, then maybe it will come down that quickly.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4290#post_23207183
> 
> 
> Thanks, Zapper. That's good to know that even at 10 feet, 6 inches away - - you still see benefits from the ND2 filter.
> 
> 
> It's funny - - when I first heard of using the ND2 filter - - I wasn't sure. And - - when someone said it cuts the light output in half (not sure if that is true??) - - wow, that sounded like a major hit to the "whites" and brightness of the picture. But I thought I'd give it a whirl since the black levels were o.k. (so-so) and there wasn't as much shadow detail.
> 
> 
> As I mentioned before - - the intense colors, saturation and vivid quality of the picture was really a major surprise for me with the ND2 filter. I didn't expect that - - only better blacks. It's been a game changer for me and I'm glad I spent a couple extra bucks to get a glass filter (metal) with metal adapter ring.
> 
> 
> Oh - - one other side benefit - - not as noticeable light leakage out of the front of the projector! I'm sure it's the result of the ND2 filter.



Unless the filter is covering the front grills, I can't see how this would affect light leakage at all.


You ordered your filter from ebay or somewhere else?


Did you, or any other ND filter owner not see any of the same benefits from using Eco instead of SmartEco? Think it is a 33% decrease in light output.


----------



## lithoman

Just got my W1070 yesterday..cant wait to read 144 pages of posts.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4290#post_23207198
> 
> 
> Unless the filter is covering the front grills, I can't see how this would affect light leakage at all.
> 
> 
> You ordered your filter from ebay or somewhere else?
> 
> 
> Did you, or any other ND filter owner not see any of the same benefits from using Eco instead of SmartEco? Think it is a 33% decrease in light output.



Instead of a bright white light on my ceiling (remember - my projector is in front of my sitting area - - a couple feet away) it's not as bright. Plus, the light coming through the projector (where the focus ring and zoom is located) is more muted - -colored (tinted) as opposed to bright white.


I already use SmartEco (not sure why they call it that - - it seems to me to be the same brightness but the fan is quieter!) and it's not the same thing - - benefit wise (ND2 versus SmartEco) - - at least for me.


I purchased the ND2 to ND400 variable filter via Ebay. It was much cheaper than a camera store. I did buy the metal adapter ring from Dave's Camera - - $12.99 - - I couldn't find it as easily on Ebay and wanted to match the metal ND2 filter.


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4290#post_23206927
> 
> 
> You might want to look into the Peerless mount and then getting an extender pole and ceiling plate.
> 
> 
> Do a search on Amazon. Think the extender is like 6".


For what it's worth, you can pick up pretty much whatever size "extender" you need at Lowes. Granted it isn't the prettiest (Ill be covering it) but at $4.35, it's hard to go wrong and you can pick your length.


----------



## teeger

From eBay, I bought a couple of pairs of the cheap Chinese glasses for about $22.00 each. Folks here have said that they are the same as the Sainsonics.


Last night I watched the 40 min. Imax 3D Blu-ray called "Rescue". I watched the movie with someone who also wore the cheap Chinese glasses. From what I've read here, a lot of folks have mentioned sync issues and the fact that they sometimes want to work with the inverse signal. The weird thing is that my friend and I would both mention when the glasses lost sync - and when they picked it up again. It seemed that BOTH mine and his lost the signal and regained the sync at pretty much the same time. I figured that this loss of sync would be random . . . I didn't expect that whatever causes the loss would affect both pairs at exactly the same time. Any thoughts?


Some here have said to coat the sensor with a red permanent marker, since for someone it improved the sync. If so, did it really make a lasting difference? I hate to put an indelible marker on the glasses IF it doesn't really help (or help much). I would say that the glasses were going in and out of synch about 3 or 4 times per minute. Let's just say, I wouldn't want to watch more 3D content when there is a constant ongoing synch issue.


The glasses seem to work in that cross-talk is a non-issue . . . that is until the synch goes haywire again.


Can the 3D program content be part of the problem? I just can't believe how constant the synch loss was . . . and how the glasses would want to also keep switching to the wrong inverse 3D synch signal.


If someone knows how to truly make these cheap glasses work, please let me know.


Thanks.


Ian


----------



## Ricoflashback

Brightness question for you - - Foot Lamberts. Is there an optimal level for FL for a projector? The reason I ask is that I plugged in my setup at Projector Central and it came out a whopping 41 fl for my 100" Diagonal screen with a 1.3 gain and 66 inches to the screen.


No wonder my ND2 filter looks great!


----------



## tigerfan33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4290#post_23208009
> 
> 
> Brightness question for you - - Foot Lamberts. Is there an optimal level for FL for a projector? The reason I ask is that I plugged in my setup at Projector Central and it came out a whopping 41 fl for my 100" Diagonal screen with a 1.3 gain and 66 inches to the screen.
> 
> 
> No wonder my ND2 filter looks great!



Videophiles like to be around 12 fl.

I'm deffenitly not in that catagory.

I like my big screen to look like a big plasma


----------



## Fangdragon

Hi all,


I've been reading this thread for some time now and finally decided to buy the W1070. Had it for 2 weeks now and works wonderfully. Play some Blu-Ray, PS3, X-Box 360 and FPS on my comp with no lag. My set up is the Projector hanging from the ceiling at 8'' and 13' from my wall. I painted the wall white with light grey (SICO) found on this Forum and it's so nice. I do have an small issue;


The image projected on my wall is 6' 1/2 tall by 8' wide but the bottom corner is distorted, from the left hand side to the right hand side I have a 2 1/2 inch distortion. The bottom right corner seems to be pushed upward.

 


I tried re-adjusting the projector (tilt up, down, move left, right), keystone doesn't help, I even re-oriented the image as if it was on the ground, but the same corner is distorted. I set it up on a table and I still have the same problem.

I did the grid test and same issue, top few lines are fine then around half-way it starts to distort upward.


Does anyone know what the problem might be or if I might have a defective projector?


----------



## rayweil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fangdragon*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4290#post_23208564
> 
> 
> The image projected on my wall is 6' 1/2 tall by 8' wide but the bottom corner is distorted, from the left hand side to the right hand side I have a 2 1/2 inch distortion. The bottom right corner seems to be pushed upward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried re-adjusting the projector (tilt up, down, move left, right), keystone doesn't help, I even re-oriented the image as if it was on the ground, but the same corner is distorted. I set it up on a table and I still have the same problem.
> 
> I did the grid test and same issue, top few lines are fine then around half-way it starts to distort upward.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the problem might be or if I might have a defective projector?



Don't know any answer.


But I have the same issue. ATM putting up with it. Be glad to hear other's thought on this.


----------



## macharya

Hello everyone, Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who has been posting their experiences with this projector. I have been following this thread right from the start and was (initially) conflicted between this projector and Acer H6510BD but i am glad that i bought this projector. I got 4 True Depth 3 D glasses (works perfectly) and 1 3DTV kids glasses for my kid. i just finished my basement and had a 100inch screen (Elite screen) with the Mustang Mount to hold the projector. Completed my system Home Theater with 2 Bic America Dv64 6.5 Tower Speaker with an Onkyo Center Channel and Subwoofer(80W) and 2 Polk RC80i in ceiling speakers . Will post pictures as sson as i have time(still cleaning it up). I just have to find a way now to see how to stop the small curl at the edge of the screen.

Saw The Polar Express in 3D and have a few more (Sammys Adventures, Journey 2, Cloudy with.., Avatar) blu rays and a few HSBS files using WDTV Live.

Once more Thanks for everyone posting their findings which helped make my decisions and setup easier.


Manish


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4290#post_23209102
> 
> 
> Throughout this lengthy thread members have had a similar issue to the one you show in the picture. The image looks trapezoidal. 99% of the time it is simply that the projector is not completely square to the wall on one of the three axis. For the other 1%, the wall isn't square to the projector.



Agreed - - in my case, my BenQ is ceiling mounted in my man cave (basement). My right lower corner is about an inch to the left of my screen.


I ran a level measurement on my ceiling and it's not 100% square. I could compensate by lowering the right side of my screen an inch or two, but that wouldn't look good - aesthetic wise. I just live with it and enjoy my big screen!


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4290#post_23207242
> 
> 
> Instead of a bright white light on my ceiling (remember - my projector is in front of my sitting area - - a couple feet away) it's not as bright. Plus, the light coming through the projector (where the focus ring and zoom is located) is more muted - -colored (tinted) as opposed to bright white.
> 
> 
> I already use SmartEco (not sure why they call it that - - it seems to me to be the same brightness but the fan is quieter!) and it's not the same thing - - benefit wise (ND2 versus SmartEco) - - at least for me.
> 
> 
> I purchased the ND2 to ND400 variable filter via Ebay. It was much cheaper than a camera store. I did buy the metal adapter ring from Dave's Camera - - $12.99 - - I couldn't find it as easily on Ebay and wanted to match the metal ND2 filter.



No, not SmartEco, just plain Economic mode. It's the dimmest mode on the projector. SmartEco has variable brightness based on content, whereas Normal is always bright, and Economic is always dim.


Blacks get better with Eco, but it's too dim for my liking. Just wondering if you had tried that before going the route of a filter.


----------



## Keith AP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fangdragon*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4290#post_23208564
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I've been reading this thread for some time now and finally decided to buy the W1070. Had it for 2 weeks now and works wonderfully. Play some Blu-Ray, PS3, X-Box 360 and FPS on my comp with no lag. My set up is the Projector hanging from the ceiling at 8'' and 13' from my wall. I painted the wall white with light grey (SICO) found on this Forum and it's so nice. I do have an small issue;
> 
> 
> The image projected on my wall is 6' 1/2 tall by 8' wide but the bottom corner is distorted, from the left hand side to the right hand side I have a 2 1/2 inch distortion. The bottom right corner seems to be pushed upward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried re-adjusting the projector (tilt up, down, move left, right), keystone doesn't help, I even re-oriented the image as if it was on the ground, but the same corner is distorted. I set it up on a table and I still have the same problem.
> 
> I did the grid test and same issue, top few lines are fine then around half-way it starts to distort upward.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the problem might be or if I might have a defective projector?



I had a similar situation when first mounting the projector and before adjustment. To me it appears the projector is turned a little to the left and possibly tilted up/down just a bit.


It gets real confusing working in three dimensions. Trying tilting the projector up/down until BOTH the horizontal lines are equally inversely angled to the right vertical line (top slopes down, bottom slopes up). Then rotate the projector left/right until the image squares up.


I try to envision what a perfect square would distort to by moving the projector on each of its axis then work backwards. Hope it helps - don't give up.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4290#post_23207601
> 
> 
> From eBay, I bought a couple of pairs of the cheap Chinese glasses for about $22.00 each. Folks here have said that they are the same as the Sainsonics.
> 
> 
> Last night I watched the 40 min. Imax 3D Blu-ray called "Rescue". I watched the movie with someone who also wore the cheap Chinese glasses. From what I've read here, a lot of folks have mentioned sync issues and the fact that they sometimes want to work with the inverse signal. The weird thing is that my friend and I would both mention when the glasses lost sync - and when they picked it up again. It seemed that BOTH mine and his lost the signal and regained the sync at pretty much the same time. I figured that this loss of sync would be random . . . I didn't expect that whatever causes the loss would affect both pairs at exactly the same time. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Some here have said to coat the sensor with a red permanent marker, since for someone it improved the sync. If so, did it really make a lasting difference? I hate to put an indelible marker on the glasses IF it doesn't really help (or help much). I would say that the glasses were going in and out of synch about 3 or 4 times per minute. Let's just say, I wouldn't want to watch more 3D content when there is a constant ongoing synch issue.
> 
> 
> The glasses seem to work in that cross-talk is a non-issue . . . that is until the synch goes haywire again.
> 
> 
> Can the 3D program content be part of the problem? I just can't believe how constant the synch loss was . . . and how the glasses would want to also keep switching to the wrong inverse 3D synch signal.
> 
> 
> If someone knows how to truly make these cheap glasses work, please let me know.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Ian



I wouldn't bother with those glasses. When the Sainsonics and the many glasses that are just like the Sainsonics but go by different names, were the only glasses that were cheap, I could understand why people bought them. Now that the 3DTV Corp glasses are only $58 or $59 a pair, and everyone who has compared them has said that they are superior to the Sainsonic type glasses in every way, except that they aren't rechargeable, why not spend the extra $6 or $7?


----------



## Morkeleb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fangdragon*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4290#post_23208564





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4290#post_23209102
> 
> 
> Throughout this lengthy thread members have had a similar issue to the one you show in the picture. The image looks trapezoidal. 99% of the time it is simply that the projector is not completely square to the wall on one of the three axis. For the other 1%, the wall isn't square to the projector.



I had the same issue once I remounted my mount so I could eliminate using keystone. I have low ceilings and had to use a -1 keystone to get a square image. I ended up mounting the bulk of my peerless mount up in the ceiling. It worked in that I could run without using keystone but I noticed that I had the same image as you Fangdragon that the left side of the screen was larger. As DavidK442 says the projector isn't square to the wall. I turned my projector using the mounting slots which are elongated on the peerless mount then I had to move the screen a bit to adjust to the new square image. Luckily my elite hangs on brackets that made this easy. I could be wrong but I think that just like when you move your projector further from your screen the image gets bigger your left side of your projector is further from the screen than the right causing the left side to be enlarged.


Just read Keith KP's post. and reread DavidK442's post. I missed that it's not a true trapezoid. I agree that there are few things off in the mounting and it'll take some adjustments to get it square, good luck!


Also I'd like to add I am really enjoying this projector. I'm going to a some point to try out a ND2 filter and possibly later get the Darbee.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4290#post_23209263
> 
> 
> No, not SmartEco, just plain Economic mode. It's the dimmest mode on the projector. SmartEco has variable brightness based on content, whereas Normal is always bright, and Economic is always dim.
> 
> 
> Blacks get better with Eco, but it's too dim for my liking. Just wondering if you had tried that before going the route of a filter.



I did not try Economic - - but I'm glad I did try the filter because the difference in color saturation - - vivid, intense colors, was an unexpected benefit.


If the "Projector Central" calculations are right - - I'm at 41 FL - - which would be even bright enough for you? (Without the ND2 filter)


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4290#post_23209298
> 
> 
> I did not try Economic - - but I'm glad I did try the filter because the difference in color saturation - - vivid, intense colors, was an unexpected benefit.
> 
> 
> If the "Projector Central" calculations are right - - I'm at 41 FL - - which would be even bright enough for you? (Without the ND2 filter)



I could definitely live with 41ftL's, as my plasma in THX mode, which is the only reference mode on the set, so no choice but to use it, is only about 33ftL's.


I wouldn't get an image that bright though if I used a filter with my PJ and setup. If it does actually trim light output by about half, I'd be more in the 27 or 28ftL range. With your short throw, you have lumens up the wazzoo lol. When I go to Eco mode, which I think is 33% dimmer if memory serves me, it's a bit too dim for me, so half would probably not cut it either.


Not sure how close to real world PJ Central's calc is either, as it said I should be getting 70ftL, and when measured, I do not.


Glad it's working out for you though. I'm just gonna have to wait until they find a way to have a super bright PJ with great black's. I'm also waiting until I pick the lotto numbers too, so we'll see which happens first lol. I'd settle for a 2013 update to the W7000 though.


----------



## JackB

I would like to know what an ND filter does (technically) that causes such an improvement to the colors, black level, etc.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackB*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4290#post_23210343
> 
> 
> I would like to know what an ND filter does (technically) that causes such an improvement to the colors, black level, etc.



google is your friend







but no really check out this link

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutral_density_filter


----------



## Morkeleb

Looking into getting some 3d glasses. It seem that many here like these.

http://www.amazon.com/3DTV-Corp-DLP-LINK-Projectors-Mitsubishi/dp/B004G2VJM6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1366135810&sr=8-1&keywords=3dtv+glasses 


but it seems that these, link below, are a newer version going by 3dcorp's site.

http://www.amazon.com/3DTV-Corp-upgraded-rechargeable-compatible/dp/B00BJAQBGC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1366135704&sr=8-3&keywords=3dtv+glasses 


From reading the thread I see that the first ones I linked to are 144hz according to some here even though they aren't listed as such. Any reason not to get to get the newer version? Anyone have both and notice any difference?


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morkeleb*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4290#post_23210433
> 
> 
> Looking into getting some 3d glasses. It seem that many here like these.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/3DTV-Corp-DLP-LINK-Projectors-Mitsubishi/dp/B004G2VJM6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1366135810&sr=8-1&keywords=3dtv+glasses
> 
> 
> but it seems that these, link below, are a newer version going by 3dcorp's site.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/3DTV-Corp-upgraded-rechargeable-compatible/dp/B00BJAQBGC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1366135704&sr=8-3&keywords=3dtv+glasses
> 
> 
> From reading the thread I see that the first ones I linked to are 144hz according to some here even though they aren't listed as such. Any reason not to get to get the newer version? Anyone have both and notice any difference?



personal taste, I like the first ones because they do help block side light, so it all depends on what you like more and what you feel is more comfortable to wear.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morkeleb*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4290#post_23210433
> 
> 
> Looking into getting some 3d glasses. It seem that many here like these.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/3DTV-Corp-DLP-LINK-Projectors-Mitsubishi/dp/B004G2VJM6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1366135810&sr=8-1&keywords=3dtv+glasses
> 
> 
> but it seems that these, link below, are a newer version going by 3dcorp's site.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/3DTV-Corp-upgraded-rechargeable-compatible/dp/B00BJAQBGC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1366135704&sr=8-3&keywords=3dtv+glasses
> 
> 
> From reading the thread I see that the first ones I linked to are 144hz according to some here even though they aren't listed as such. Any reason not to get to get the newer version? Anyone have both and notice any difference?



I own the top version. Never tried the newest version, although I did look into them.


From what rwestley said, who has A/B-ed many of these glasses, the newer 3DTV Corp glasses are the same as another model (forget which), and they don't block the red flash as well.


I really wanted rechargeable so I considered many other glasses, even ones that cost double or triple what most paid for theirs, but I ended up getting the 3DTV Corp glasses from the first link. They are a newer version and are compatible with 144hz, even though the description hasn't changed. If you click on other buying options to buy from different sellers on that page, it does say compatible with 144hz in the description on the other page for both those shipped from 3DTV Corp, and by Amazon.


----------



## Morkeleb

Thanks! Both of you for the quick replies.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4290#post_23210498
> 
> 
> personal taste, I like the first ones because they do help block side light, so it all depends on what you like more and what you feel is more comfortable to wear.


Don't get the red ones they don't block the red flash that well the look the same as the Sansonic


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4320#post_23210651
> 
> 
> Don't get the red ones they don't block the red flash that well the look the same as the Sansonic




Have 4 pairs of the Sansonic and no problems here.


----------



## lithoman

Anyone try these G3 DLP 3D Glasses by Quantum 3D


got some coming will post how well they work.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lithoman*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4320#post_23210992
> 
> 
> Anyone try these G3 DLP 3D Glasses by Quantum 3D
> 
> 
> got some coming will post how well they work.



HAve not, but I was seriously thinking about them. The description was ticking all the boxes and they looked extremely comfortable with the rubber coating. Without any others that had them, I was a little leery to shell out the $100 for the pair, not knowing if they didn't block red flash well or had a bad tint.


Please let us know how they work for you. I may pick up a pair.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Economic mode? I have'nt seen that on this BenQ W1070, were you talking about another projector?


----------



## Bradley King

he wasn't

it's lamp power setting


----------



## zapper

What causes the red flash in 3D is it on all 3D projectors or just the BenQ???


----------



## Bradley King

look at dlp link technology


----------



## socwrkr

Hey guys i need a bit of help. I just moved and set everything back up and now my projector wont recognize or display 3d. Im using the same equipment as before. I have a 3d media player running to my onkyo receiver and out to the w1070 using a monoprice redmere cable. Id really appreciate any help. The maker of the media player had me run some tests and its not the player....


----------



## zapper

Which Onkyo receiver do you have is it the 515???? I had handshake issue now and then and had to return it twice finally got a Yahama and everything is OK, just wondering.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bradley King*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4320#post_23212068
> 
> 
> look at dlp link technology



Ok looked it up on Google and nothing, had a MITS dlp and no red flash but it was not a 3D, are you referring to search the Benq thread?????


----------



## lithoman

I tried out the G3 DLP 3D Glasses by Quantum 3D and the 3d image was incredible.

The package comes with a usb charger which I went ahead and plugged in after watching 3d to give them a full charge ,also come with a nice storage box and a lens wipe. 2 pair for $89.00


Again straight from the box I turned them on and they synced, never losing sync once. Hell I'm going to order another pair.


I must say the W1070 was an awesome buy..the 3D and 2D is incredible. I have no issues with it at all.



Cheers!!!


----------



## Airion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4320#post_23211982
> 
> 
> What causes the red flash in 3D is it on all 3D projectors or just the BenQ???



The red flash is the DLP-link flash. DLP-link 3D glasses use this flash to sync with the image, as opposed to other methods such as IR or RF signals. The shutter glasses are both closed during the DLP-link flash, so you don't actually see it while viewing 3D. The exception is cheaper DLP-link glasses which can't seem to do their job perfectly.


The color of the flash depends on the color wheel. DLP projectors with a RGBCYW use the white segment. Since that segment gets used for the flash instead of the image you see, the CY sections have to be shut off for balance. I think this why these projectors have lower brightness in 3D mode even before the glasses. For the W1070, the color wheel is RGBRGB, so instead of white, one of the red segments gets used for the DLP-link flash. Presumably one of the G and B segments have to go unused as well.


So it's not just BenQ. The Optoma HD33 is another that has a red DLP-link flash. For projectors that use white, it looks like a washed out, lower contrast image, until you put on the DLP-link glasses. And of course, not all DLP projectors use DLP-link, some use IR or RF instead.


----------



## DaGamePimp

The BenQ D3 glasses have the most impressive end result but their design is honestly







.


Jason


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4320#post_23212883
> 
> 
> The BenQ D3 glasses have the most impressive end result but their design is honestly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Jason



yeah and at least for me, they were not that comfortable to wear thus why I ended up using the 3dtv corp ones


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4320#post_23212889
> 
> 
> yeah and at least for me, they were not that comfortable to wear thus why I ended up using the 3dtv corp ones



I have no issue with the arms, it's the very narrow nose section that leave's me wondering who they designed these for (maybe if we all had nose jobs like LaToya Jackson).

 


It would be great if they offered different nose inserts or provided a few different ones with the glasses (especially for what they cost).


But man do they work!










Jason


----------



## AVooDoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morkeleb*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4290#post_23210433
> 
> 
> Looking into getting some 3d glasses. It seem that many here like these.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/3DTV-Corp-DLP-LINK-Projectors-Mitsubishi/dp/B004G2VJM6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1366135810&sr=8-1&keywords=3dtv+glasses
> 
> 
> but it seems that these, link below, are a newer version going by 3dcorp's site.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/3DTV-Corp-upgraded-rechargeable-compatible/dp/B00BJAQBGC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1366135704&sr=8-3&keywords=3dtv+glasses
> 
> 
> From reading the thread I see that the first ones I linked to are 144hz according to some here even though they aren't listed as such. Any reason not to get to get the newer version? Anyone have both and notice any difference?



I have the TrueDepth's which I believe others say are the same as the first linked 3DTV corp ones. I also have the second link "newer" 3DTV ones. I am a big fan of the lighter (weight) the better, which the second ones are half the weight, I measured them. However, the weight has been shaved off the arms, not the frames where it is most noticeable. And the nose pads are ill fitting as well. So the bigger heavier glasses are still more comfortable. Also, the newer ones aren't nearly as slick in real life as they are in the photos. I have a pair of Samsung RF glasses that are similar styling and same weight as the "newer" HDTV ones. The Samsung's however are made like designer quality glasses (cost me $180 when they came out) and have most of the electronics at the end of the arms so no weight on the bridge of your nose. They are by far the most comfortable of all the glasses I own. I don't see any difference between any of them as far as back reflections are concerned, they all have them. But it's not something I notice when watching a movie, unless I'm bored. None of them block the red flash 100% and all have little difference in this regard. I have noticed the red flash is more noticeable depending on the vertical angle. The search continues for the ultimate DLP Link glasses...Quantum ones are next.


----------



## Ricoflashback

3D question - - everything works fine with my OPPO 103 player - - but with Directv - - for 3D - - I just get two images, side by side, on the screen.


I went back to 3D with my Samsung LCD/LED and it must have thought it was the BenQ because it first showed the side by side frame pictures (exact) and then went into 3D mode correctly.


Am I missing a setting? Not sure why 3D would work fine with the Bluray player but have problems with the Directv signal. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Airion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4320#post_23213378
> 
> 
> Directv - - for 3D - - I just get two images, side by side, on the screen.



Use the projector's remote and delve into the menus. You probably have to manually select the 3D format in this case- "side by side."


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4320#post_23211671
> 
> 
> Economic mode? I have'nt seen that on this BenQ W1070, were you talking about another projector?



There are 3 lamp settings. Economic, Normal, and SmartEco. If you have set your projector to SmartEco, then I don't know how you didn't see the other two settings lol.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lithoman*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4320#post_23212677
> 
> 
> I tried out the G3 DLP 3D Glasses by Quantum 3D and the 3d image was incredible.
> 
> The package comes with a usb charger which I went ahead and plugged in after watching 3d to give them a full charge ,also come with a nice storage box and a lens wipe. 2 pair for $89.00
> 
> 
> Again straight from the box I turned them on and they synced, never losing sync once. Hell I'm going to order another pair.
> 
> 
> I must say the W1070 was an awesome buy..the 3D and 2D is incredible. I have no issues with it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!



Thanks for the report.


Wish you had some of the other pairs to compare them to to know how they stack up, but most likely they are on par with the TrueDepths and 3DTV Corp.s and the like. Seems like anything less than the 3DTV Corp's are all the same as the Sainsonics and their many variants, and anything above that performs the same. The G3's looked comfortable, and they are rechargeable, and cheaper than the TrueDepths and 3Active's, so I will probably get them for my next pair. Not anytime soon though as I don't need more than 2 pairs of glasses right now, and the 3DTV Corp's are comfortable and work well.


Thanks again.


----------



## jandk4014

Better Image Clarity-


Getting down to brass tacks here is my setup


HTPC:

COOLERMASTER EXTREME POWER PLUS ATX12V POWER SUPPLY 500W - OEM

GIGABYTE MINI-ITX H77 INTEL(1155) 2DIMM(DDR3) SATA2/3(RAID) 1PCI-Ex(16) 6USB(2.0) 4USB(3.0) DVI VGA 2xHDMI 7.1-AUDIO 2xGBIT-LAN - RETAIL

INTEL CORE I3-2100 DUAL CORE(1155) 3.1GHz 3M 65W - RETAIL

SUPERTALENT PC12800 DDR3 4GB DIMM 1600MHz CL9

ASUS NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX560TI PCI-Ex(16) 1GB DDR5 HDMI 2xDVI - RETAIL

ASUS 12X BLU-RAY DVD+/-RW COMBO DRIVE SATA BLACK

Receiver:

Yamaha RX-V573 (YPOA test ran)

Projector:

BenQ w1070 (stock settings)

Screen:

Elite Screen 110" 1.1 Gain

Cables:

Bluerigger HDMI Ethernet (6' from PC to Yamaha and a 35' from Yamaha to BenQ w1070)


Let's assume that I'm watching a movie in the dead of night and light isn't an issue. My projector is 10'3" from the screen and is ceiling mounted. I've got the zoom and focus adjusted as best as I can for the setup but I'm still a bit unhappy with the clarity output. I don't think that it's the computer cause can have that thing hooked up to 24" monitor and it looks crisp and clear. I am aware that I should have mounted my project about a foot closer that where I am but I can't turn back now since the room is finished.


Where in this awesome thread could I get some clarity & calibration settings for DVD streaming on the BenQ? Are there any adjustments I can make (Receiver, Projector or PC) to make the picture clearer for DVD watching. Blu-Ray is good but still not EYE POPPING!


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jandk4014*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4320#post_23213593
> 
> 
> Better Image Clarity-
> 
> 
> Getting down to brass tacks here is my setup
> 
> 
> HTPC:
> 
> COOLERMASTER EXTREME POWER PLUS ATX12V POWER SUPPLY 500W - OEM
> 
> GIGABYTE MINI-ITX H77 INTEL(1155) 2DIMM(DDR3) SATA2/3(RAID) 1PCI-Ex(16) 6USB(2.0) 4USB(3.0) DVI VGA 2xHDMI 7.1-AUDIO 2xGBIT-LAN - RETAIL
> 
> INTEL CORE I3-2100 DUAL CORE(1155) 3.1GHz 3M 65W - RETAIL
> 
> SUPERTALENT PC12800 DDR3 4GB DIMM 1600MHz CL9
> 
> ASUS NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX560TI PCI-Ex(16) 1GB DDR5 HDMI 2xDVI - RETAIL
> 
> ASUS 12X BLU-RAY DVD+/-RW COMBO DRIVE SATA BLACK
> 
> Receiver:
> 
> Yamaha RX-V573 (YPOA test ran)
> 
> Projector:
> 
> BenQ w1070 (stock settings)
> 
> Screen:
> 
> Elite Screen 110" 1.1 Gain
> 
> Cables:
> 
> Bluerigger HDMI Ethernet (6' from PC to Yamaha and a 35' from Yamaha to BenQ w1070)
> 
> 
> Let's assume that I'm watching a movie in the dead of night and light isn't an issue. My projector is 10'3" from the screen and is ceiling mounted. I've got the zoom and focus adjusted as best as I can for the setup but I'm still a bit unhappy with the clarity output. I don't think that it's the computer cause can have that thing hooked up to 24" monitor and it looks crisp and clear. I am aware that I should have mounted my project about a foot closer that where I am but I can't turn back now since the room is finished.
> 
> 
> Where in this awesome thread could I get some clarity & calibration settings for DVD streaming on the BenQ? Are there any adjustments I can make (Receiver, Projector or PC) to make the picture clearer for DVD watching. Blu-Ray is good but still not EYE POPPING!



SD is a lost cause on a screen that size. SD looks pretty bad on a 50" screen too, so I don't think that DVD watching will ever be enjoyable. I avoid SD like the plague, but maybe that's just me.


I have the same size screen and my projector is a foot closer, but I don't think that this should be an issue.


My image looks incredibly sharp and detailed. Not sure if this will totally satisfy you, but I can give you some tweaks that should make an improvement.


Select either Cinema/User1/User2 (they are all the same)

Lamp: Set to SmartEco

Clarity/ Noise Reduction: Set to 0

Sharpness: Set to 7

Color Temp: Set to Normal

CMS: Increase Saturation ONLY for every Primary and Secondary to 56 (more or less to your liking)

Gamma: Set to 2.2 (Some prefer 2.4, but I find that it causes the loss of shadow detail, and doesn't do anything in terms of lowering the black floor, so I don't think it's worth it)


Download the AVCHD test disc for free from AVS and use the PLUGE patterns to set your Contrast and Brightness properly. You will likely come up with 50 for Brightness and 55-60 for Contrast.


You should have a great looking image for zero cost with those settings.


If it still isn't clear, maybe get someone to stand right next to the screen while you adjust focus so that you get it perfect. If that doesn't work, I don't know. It could be your screen. Elite screens are great for a cheap screen, but they still have a visible weave that shows up in the image. Just not as bad as other cheap screens. That's for the CineWhite. Not sure if you have that or an AT screen, which I've heard is pretty awful.


The image is extremely clear and detailed on my unit, even for HDTV, and Blu-rays look amazing. Keep in mind though that the bigger the screen, the more imperfections you can see. A wii will look better on a 24" monitor than it will on a 110" screen.


Good luck.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4320#post_23213860
> 
> 
> SD is a lost cause on a screen that size. SD looks pretty bad on a 50" screen too, so I don't think that DVD watching will ever be enjoyable. I avoid SD like the plague, but maybe that's just me.
> 
> 
> I have the same size screen and my projector is a foot closer, but I don't think that this should be an issue.
> 
> 
> My image looks incredibly sharp and detailed. Not sure if this will totally satisfy you, but I can give you some tweaks that should make an improvement.
> 
> 
> Select either Cinema/User1/User2 (they are all the same)
> 
> Lamp: Set to SmartEco
> 
> Clarity/ Noise Reduction: Set to 0
> 
> Sharpness: Set to 7
> 
> Color Temp: Set to Normal
> 
> CMS: Increase Saturation ONLY for every Primary and Secondary to 56 (more or less to your liking)
> 
> 
> Download the AVCHD test disc for free from AVS and use the PLUGE patterns to set your Contrast and Brightness properly. You will likely come up with 50 for Brightness and 55-60 for Contrast.
> 
> 
> You should have a great looking image for zero cost with those settings.
> 
> 
> If it still isn't clear, maybe get someone to stand right next to the screen while you adjust focus so that you get it perfect. If that doesn't work, I don't know. It could be your screen. Elite screens are great for a cheap screen, but they still have a visible weave that shows up in the image. Just not as bad as other cheap screens. That's for the CineWhite. Not sure if you have that or an AT screen, which I've heard is pretty awful.
> 
> 
> The image is extremely clear and detailed on my unit, even for HDTV, and Blu-rays look amazing. Keep in mind though that the bigger the screen, the more imperfections you can see. A wii will look better on a 24" monitor than it will on a 110" screen.
> 
> 
> Good luck.



IMHO - - the Darbee Darblet really "sharpens" the image - - much like the last adjustment when you're getting your eyes checked for glasses (if you need them!). I pretty much have the same settings as above except for "Brilliant Color" - - which I like. The Darblet really hones in on sharpness and when you toggle it "on" and"off" - - it's like using the lens focus ring.


Oh - - inferior source material - SD - even compressed HDTV signals and plain old DVD's will not look as near as good as a Bluray or fine HDTV signal (live events, quality of provider).


----------



## Keith AP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4320#post_23213378
> 
> 
> 3D question - - everything works fine with my OPPO 103 player - - but with Directv - - for 3D - - I just get two images, side by side, on the screen.
> 
> 
> I went back to 3D with my Samsung LCD/LED and it must have thought it was the BenQ because it first showed the side by side frame pictures (exact) and then went into 3D mode correctly.
> 
> 
> Am I missing a setting? Not sure why 3D would work fine with the Bluray player but have problems with the Directv signal. Any help is greatly appreciated!



Rico, the BenQ only supports 3D SBS format at 1080/60i. Try the following...


If the DirecTV receiver is outputting THROUGH the Oppo 103, make sure the Oppo is set to output only 1080i in the settings.


If not, the DirecTV receiver will have to be set to output only 1080i when you watch 3D.


I remember having to do something like this with the latest GOW Xbox game that sent SBS 3D for gameplay.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

I think Xbox games are rendered internally at 720p anyway, especially for 3D, so it might be better to render it at 720p / 60 = 120 than 1080i SBS = 30 hz per eye, which is not very smooth.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4320#post_23213972
> 
> 
> IMHO - - the Darbee Darblet really "sharpens" the image - - much like the last adjustment when you're getting your eyes checked for glasses (if you need them!). I pretty much have the same settings as above except for "Brilliant Color" - - which I like. The Darblet really hones in on sharpness and when you toggle it "on" and"off" - - it's like using the lens focus ring.
> 
> 
> Oh - - inferior source material - SD - even compressed HDTV signals and plain old DVD's will not look as near as good as a Bluray or fine HDTV signal (live events, quality of provider).



I have Brilliant Color on too. Too much loss of brightness with it off. I just didn't list it since it is already on by default.


Darbee would be cool, but for the price, I don't think it's worth it for a Projector that is already this sharp across the entire screen. If I had a more expensive 3LCD, I'd most likely get one. I'll put the money that i would use on a Darbee into my future 4K PJ fund. Think that would be money better spent. Just my opinion though as I'm sure the Darbee does a good job.


----------



## Keith AP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4320#post_23214165
> 
> 
> I think Xbox games are rendered internally at 720p anyway, especially for 3D, so it might be better to render it at 720p / 60 = 120 than 1080i SBS = 30 hz per eye, which is not very smooth.



Your're likely right about that; I could not get GOW to work in 3D with the Xbox connected directly to the BenQ - so I ran it through the Oppo and forced the Oppo to output 1080/60i - then it worked as the BenQ only recognizes that frequency format for 3D SBS. May be the same related issue with the DirecTV receiver of Rico's.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith AP*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4320#post_23214135
> 
> 
> Rico, the BenQ only supports 3D SBS format at 1080/60i. Try the following...
> 
> 
> If the DirecTV receiver is outputting THROUGH the Oppo 103, make sure the Oppo is set to output only 1080i in the settings.
> 
> 
> If not, the DirecTV receiver will have to be set to output only 1080i when you watch 3D.
> 
> 
> I remember having to do something like this with the latest GOW Xbox game that sent SBS 3D for gameplay.



Ah - that's it? My Pioneer SC65 upscales everything to 1080P. Works fine for 2D. So it needs to be 1080i for 3D? Will it work with 720P - - and, any difference in PQ?


Much thanks.


Oops - almost forgot. Does the BenQ handle 1080P/24 fps (2D)? My Samsung always changes resolution - - you can see it on the TV screen from my OPPO player.


Then again, since I got the BenQ projector - - I haven't watched any movies on my Sammy set from the OPPO!


----------



## Keith AP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4350#post_23214230
> 
> 
> Ah - that's it? My Pioneer SC65 upscales everything to 1080P. Works fine for 2D. So it needs to be 1080i for 3D? Will it work with 720P - - and, any difference in PQ?
> 
> 
> Much thanks.
> 
> 
> Oops - almost forgot. Does the BenQ handle 1080P/24 fps (2D)? My Samsung always changes resolution - - you can see it on the TV screen from my OPPO player.
> 
> 
> Then again, since I got the BenQ projector - - I haven't watched any movies on my Sammy set from the OPPO!



This table from the BenQ manual (PDF copy of text - sorry about that) - yes it does:


Format Resolution Refresh rate (Hz) H. Freq. (KHz) Pixel Freq. (MHz) Aspect

480i** 720 (1440) x 480 59.94 15.73 27 16:9

480p 720 x 480 59.94 31.47 27 16:9

576i 720 (1440) x 576 50 15.63 27 16:9

576p 720 x 576 50 31.25 27 16:9

720/50p* 1280 x 720 50 37.5 74.25 16:9

720/60p* 1280 x 720 60 45.00 74.25 16:9
1080/24P* 1920 x 1080 24 27 74.25 16:9

1080/25P 1920 x 1080 25 28.13 74.25 16:9

1080/30P 1920 x 1080 30 33.75 74.25 16:9

1080/50i*** 1920 x 1080 50 28.13 74.25 16:9

1080/60i*** 1920 x 1080 60 33.75 74.25 16:9

1080/50P 1920 x 1080 50 56.25 148.5 16:9

1080/60P 1920 x 1080 60 67.5 148.5 16:9


*Supported timing for 3D signal with Frame Packing and Top-Bottom format.

**Supported timing for 3D signal with Frame Sequential format.

***Supported timing for 3D signal with Side-by-Side format.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Airion*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4320#post_23212728
> 
> 
> The red flash is the DLP-link flash. DLP-link 3D glasses use this flash to sync with the image, as opposed to other methods such as IR or RF signals. The shutter glasses are both closed during the DLP-link flash, so you don't actually see it while viewing 3D. The exception is cheaper DLP-link glasses which can't seem to do their job perfectly.
> 
> 
> The color of the flash depends on the color wheel. DLP projectors with a RGBCYW use the white segment. Since that segment gets used for the flash instead of the image you see, the CY sections have to be shut off for balance. I think this why these projectors have lower brightness in 3D mode even before the glasses. For the W1070, the color wheel is RGBRGB, so instead of white, one of the red segments gets used for the DLP-link flash. Presumably one of the G and B segments have to go unused as well.
> 
> 
> So it's not just BenQ. The Optoma HD33 is another that has a red DLP-link flash. For projectors that use white, it looks like a washed out, lower contrast image, until you put on the DLP-link glasses. And of course, not all DLP projectors use DLP-link, some use IR or RF instead.



Airion, Thanks for the excellent explanation on the Red Flash, that explains it to the point.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith AP*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4350#post_23214258
> 
> 
> This table from the BenQ manual (PDF copy of text - sorry about that) - yes it does:
> 
> 
> Format Resolution Refresh rate (Hz) H. Freq. (KHz) Pixel Freq. (MHz) Aspect
> 
> 480i** 720 (1440) x 480 59.94 15.73 27 16:9
> 
> 480p 720 x 480 59.94 31.47 27 16:9
> 
> 576i 720 (1440) x 576 50 15.63 27 16:9
> 
> 576p 720 x 576 50 31.25 27 16:9
> 
> 720/50p* 1280 x 720 50 37.5 74.25 16:9
> 
> 720/60p* 1280 x 720 60 45.00 74.25 16:9
> 1080/24P* 1920 x 1080 24 27 74.25 16:9
> 
> 1080/25P 1920 x 1080 25 28.13 74.25 16:9
> 
> 1080/30P 1920 x 1080 30 33.75 74.25 16:9
> 
> 1080/50i*** 1920 x 1080 50 28.13 74.25 16:9
> 
> 1080/60i*** 1920 x 1080 60 33.75 74.25 16:9
> 
> 1080/50P 1920 x 1080 50 56.25 148.5 16:9
> 
> 1080/60P 1920 x 1080 60 67.5 148.5 16:9
> 
> 
> *Supported timing for 3D signal with Frame Packing and Top-Bottom format.
> 
> **Supported timing for 3D signal with Frame Sequential format.
> 
> ***Supported timing for 3D signal with Side-by-Side format.



Thanks - it looks like I need to manually change my output on my Pioneer Receiver to 1080i/60p for Directv.


My OPPO must automatically send out the right signal. But I've never seen 1080P / 24 fps when I play a Bluray ray disc from my OPPO (not 3D). Must be something to do with the signal switching.


On a side note - - is their a Universal Remote that can seamlessly handle these changes?


I have an older Harmony 880. It's o.k. for turning the system on and off - - whether it's my BenQ or Samsung LCD/LED - - but the switching of "HDMI 1 or HDMI 2" out from my Pioneer Receiver does not work all the time. I have to keep the Pioneer remote handy to toggle through HDMI "out" function.


In other words - - I have my Sammy set for "HDMI 1" out from my receiver and my BenQ at "HDMI 2" out - - which is hooked up to my Darbee Darblet. I really do not see much difference in the picture for the Sammy with the Darblet - - so it's really only used for the projector. I see no need to use "HDMI Out All" - - which will turn on the unused Darblet when watching my Sammy set.


And now - - I'll need to change "Resolution" for 3D (Directv) to 1080i - - which again, is a manual process.


So, if there is a universal remote that works out there for more complicated "receiver" change functions - - please let me know. My goal is one stop - push button and be ready to go with the activity.


Thx - Rico


----------



## Sonyad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4320#post_23213860
> 
> 
> SD is a lost cause on a screen that size. SD looks pretty bad on a 50" screen too, so I don't think that DVD watching will ever be enjoyable. I avoid SD like the plague, but maybe that's just me.
> 
> 
> I have the same size screen and my projector is a foot closer, but I don't think that this should be an issue.
> 
> 
> My image looks incredibly sharp and detailed. Not sure if this will totally satisfy you, but I can give you some tweaks that should make an improvement.
> 
> 
> Select either Cinema/User1/User2 (they are all the same)
> 
> Lamp: Set to SmartEco
> 
> Clarity/ Noise Reduction: Set to 0
> 
> Sharpness: Set to 7
> 
> Color Temp: Set to Normal
> 
> CMS: Increase Saturation ONLY for every Primary and Secondary to 56 (more or less to your liking)
> 
> 
> Download the AVCHD test disc for free from AVS and use the PLUGE patterns to set your Contrast and Brightness properly. You will likely come up with 50 for Brightness and 55-60 for Contrast.
> 
> 
> You should have a great looking image for zero cost with those settings.
> 
> 
> If it still isn't clear, maybe get someone to stand right next to the screen while you adjust focus so that you get it perfect. If that doesn't work, I don't know. It could be your screen. Elite screens are great for a cheap screen, but they still have a visible weave that shows up in the image. Just not as bad as other cheap screens. That's for the CineWhite. Not sure if you have that or an AT screen, which I've heard is pretty awful.
> 
> 
> The image is extremely clear and detailed on my unit, even for HDTV, and Blu-rays look amazing. Keep in mind though that the bigger the screen, the more imperfections you can see. A wii will look better on a 24" monitor than it will on a 110" screen.
> 
> 
> Good luck.



Can you specify where this download is? For the usual suspects, yes I did search and waded through a few forum threads, some starting from 2005, some current, but everything pointing to other sites. I couldn't find any info on AVS having downloadable files. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ricoflashback

3D working fine with Directv! Much thanks. As mentioned in the posts - - I needed to change to 1080i - - that did the trick. (I also use the "Invert" setting/menu choice? It looks much better to me - - not sure why.)


Interesting to compare my Sammy 65" 3D versus the BenQ. The Sammy seems to have more "wow" factor - - in that the depth and "in your face" 3D seems more pronounced.


Any settings to the BenQ "3D" that provide the same effect?


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sonyad*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4350#post_23214641
> 
> 
> Can you specify where this download is? For the usual suspects, yes I did search and waded through a few forum threads, some starting from 2005, some current, but everything pointing to other sites. I couldn't find any info on AVS having downloadable files. Thanks in advance.



Here is the link to download the AVCHD test disc. It is in the Display Calibration forum:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/948496/avs-hd-709-blu-ray-mp4-calibration


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4350#post_23214488
> 
> 
> Thanks - it looks like I need to manually change my output on my Pioneer Receiver to 1080i/60p for Directv.
> 
> 
> My OPPO must automatically send out the right signal. But I've never seen 1080P / 24 fps when I play a Bluray ray disc from my OPPO (not 3D). Must be something to do with the signal switching.
> 
> 
> On a side note - - is their a Universal Remote that can seamlessly handle these changes?
> 
> 
> I have an older Harmony 880. It's o.k. for turning the system on and off - - whether it's my BenQ or Samsung LCD/LED - - but the switching of "HDMI 1 or HDMI 2" out from my Pioneer Receiver does not work all the time. I have to keep the Pioneer remote handy to toggle through HDMI "out" function.
> 
> 
> In other words - - I have my Sammy set for "HDMI 1" out from my receiver and my BenQ at "HDMI 2" out - - which is hooked up to my Darbee Darblet. I really do not see much difference in the picture for the Sammy with the Darblet - - so it's really only used for the projector. I see no need to use "HDMI Out All" - - which will turn on the unused Darblet when watching my Sammy set.
> 
> 
> And now - - I'll need to change "Resolution" for 3D (Directv) to 1080i - - which again, is a manual process.
> 
> 
> So, if there is a universal remote that works out there for more complicated "receiver" change functions - - please let me know. My goal is one stop - push button and be ready to go with the activity.
> 
> 
> Thx - Rico



I'm using the Harmony One and it controls everything flawlessly. I never have an issue with the receiver not switching to the right HDMI or the BenQ not recognizing the source automatically, though.


----------



## Keith AP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4350#post_23214795
> 
> 
> 3D working fine with Directv! Much thanks. As mentioned in the posts - - I needed to change to 1080i - - that did the trick. (I also use the "Invert" setting/menu choice? It looks much better to me - - not sure why.)
> 
> 
> Interesting to compare my Sammy 65" 3D versus the BenQ. The Sammy seems to have more "wow" factor - - in that the depth and "in your face" 3D seems more pronounced.
> 
> 
> Any settings to the BenQ "3D" that provide the same effect?



Glad that worked out for you.


I haven't seen anything on the BenQ that helps with the 3D "wow" factor myself. I don't watch 3D movies - I prefer 2D. However, gaming 3D I like, and the BenQ provides a good experience for that.


- Keith


----------



## Sonyad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4350#post_23214914
> 
> 
> Here is the link to download the AVCHD test disc. It is in the Display Calibration forum:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/948496/avs-hd-709-blu-ray-mp4-calibration



Thank you.


----------



## TropMonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4320#post_23213860
> 
> 
> SD is a lost cause on a screen that size. SD looks pretty bad on a 50" screen too, so I don't think that DVD watching will ever be enjoyable. I avoid SD like the plague, but maybe that's just me.



Yup, same for me... even 720p material on my 113" screen is a little meh looking.


----------



## just4u32

Dear W1070 owners, please do have a look here:
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1468694/benq-w1070-strange-dots


----------



## THe_Flash

I had always considered getting a fixed screen with a 1.8 gain. Given my room setup with light walls and carpeting, would that be too much? Its a 120in screen.


----------



## macharya

Thanks for a lot of helpful input. this helped me decide on the projector, mount and the glasses and i absolutely love the picture this projector shows.
 


The picture...not great but thats more because of my skill than the projector


----------



## socwrkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4320#post_23212534
> 
> 
> Which Onkyo receiver do you have is it the 515???? I had handshake issue now and then and had to return it twice finally got a Yahama and everything is OK, just wondering.



Hi,

I have the nr-3008. I'm finding that the benq is recognizing my ps3 3d output but not the media player. I have everything connected the same as i did before moving.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Can anyone recommend a good lens cleaning solution? I seem to have some caked on dust on the outer surface, visible when I defocus the lens so that it shows what's on the surface. At least, I hope it's on the outside! Anyway, before I use anything wrong, I figured I'd ask here. And no snooty remarks about use the search function! I've been contributing to this thread from the start and hope someone will have the decency to give me some good advice (or just stay silent).


Also, I just put up my Elite Electric 100H and it's much, much better than the 1080p2 AcousticPro2 I had before. Some shininess but I expect that to go away once I get my ND2 filter on here.


----------



## Morkeleb

RLBURNSIDE, glad you like your new screen. I see you posted in just4u32's thread also. I hope your dust is on the outside of your lens. Sorry I don't know what is best to use to clean the lens. I have a small white spec on what I believe to be on the inside of my lens. I showed up after I remounted the projector. I first noticed it by seeing a round shape on my screen when it's all black and "searching for a signal" it's hard to see but it's a shade or two lighter than the rest of the screen. Then I checked my lens and seen the white spec on the inner part of the lens. I was freaking out at first but try as I might I have yet to see it during movies so I have decided not to do anything about it at this time.


----------



## jandk4014




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4320#post_23213860
> 
> 
> SD is a lost cause on a screen that size. SD looks pretty bad on a 50" screen too, so I don't think that DVD watching will ever be enjoyable. I avoid SD like the plague, but maybe that's just me.
> 
> 
> I have the same size screen and my projector is a foot closer, but I don't think that this should be an issue.
> 
> 
> My image looks incredibly sharp and detailed. Not sure if this will totally satisfy you, but I can give you some tweaks that should make an improvement.
> 
> 
> Select either Cinema/User1/User2 (they are all the same)
> 
> Lamp: Set to SmartEco
> 
> Clarity/ Noise Reduction: Set to 0
> 
> Sharpness: Set to 7
> 
> Color Temp: Set to Normal
> 
> CMS: Increase Saturation ONLY for every Primary and Secondary to 56 (more or less to your liking)
> 
> Gamma: Set to 2.2 (Some prefer 2.4, but I find that it causes the loss of shadow detail, and doesn't do anything in terms of lowering the black floor, so I don't think it's worth it)
> 
> 
> Download the AVCHD test disc for free from AVS and use the PLUGE patterns to set your Contrast and Brightness properly. You will likely come up with 50 for Brightness and 55-60 for Contrast.
> 
> 
> You should have a great looking image for zero cost with those settings.
> 
> 
> If it still isn't clear, maybe get someone to stand right next to the screen while you adjust focus so that you get it perfect. If that doesn't work, I don't know. It could be your screen. Elite screens are great for a cheap screen, but they still have a visible weave that shows up in the image. Just not as bad as other cheap screens. That's for the CineWhite. Not sure if you have that or an AT screen, which I've heard is pretty awful.
> 
> 
> The image is extremely clear and detailed on my unit, even for HDTV, and Blu-rays look amazing. Keep in mind though that the bigger the screen, the more imperfections you can see. A wii will look better on a 24" monitor than it will on a 110" screen.
> 
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks for the tips on the calibration. I tried them out and I do like the results. Much better than what I was watching. Question on the Saturation, is that every color listed under Menu > Advanced > Color Management > every color saturation up to 56? Any changes for brightness or contract that you like?


----------



## stevie65

Have any of you tried the calibration settings over on this forum? http://www.avforums.com/forums/projectors/1761516-benq-w1070-reviewer-s-recommended-best-settings.html 


I have added them in user 2 slot. Only change I made was to drop the yellow hue to 48

Steve


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morkeleb*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4350#post_23216625
> 
> 
> RLBURNSIDE, glad you like your new screen. I see you posted in just4u32's thread also. I hope your dust is on the outside of your lens. Sorry I don't know what is best to use to clean the lens. I have a small white spec on what I believe to be on the inside of my lens. I showed up after I remounted the projector. I first noticed it by seeing a round shape on my screen when it's all black and "searching for a signal" it's hard to see but it's a shade or two lighter than the rest of the screen. Then I checked my lens and seen the white spec on the inner part of the lens. I was freaking out at first but try as I might I have yet to see it during movies so I have decided not to do anything about it at this time.



Me neither, I can't see it when it's diffused out at normal focus, but I'd still like to fix it if I can. (without scratching the lens, that is, assuming it is on the surface and possible to get it off). I never put the lens cap on, except when I move it.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevie65*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4350#post_23216699
> 
> 
> Have any of you tried the calibration settings over on this forum? http://www.avforums.com/forums/projectors/1761516-benq-w1070-reviewer-s-recommended-best-settings.html
> 
> 
> I have added them in user 2 slot. Only change I made was to drop the yellow hue to 48
> 
> Steve



Not looking accurate to me based upon those numbers, just brightness alone at 51 causes full field black to visibly dither (unless this varies by firmware revision).


Jason


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jandk4014*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4350#post_23216632
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips on the calibration. I tried them out and I do like the results. Much better than what I was watching. Question on the Saturation, is that every color listed under Menu > Advanced > Color Management > every color saturation up to 56? Any changes for brightness or contract that you like?



Yes, only change the saturation for each color (Red, Green, Blue, Yellow, Magenta, Cyan) to 56 or what looks best to you. Without a meter, there is no safe way to make adjustments to the other color settings.


Not sure what you mean by changes to Contrast and Brightness that I like. Not really much gray area for setting Contrast and Brightness. You need to use a test disc with PLUGE patterns. You can be off by a tick one way or the other, but you can't just set it to what you like. I mean you can, it's a free country, but improper setting of the White and Black level will adversely affect gamma, black floor, crush blacks, clip whites, and cause loss of shadow detail.


Use the free test disc from AVS that I linked earlier, follow the instructions on the patterns for how to adjust Contrast and Brightness, set the White and Black level correctly, and forget about it.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4350#post_23216550
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good lens cleaning solution? I seem to have some caked on dust on the outer surface, visible when I defocus the lens so that it shows what's on the surface. At least, I hope it's on the outside! Anyway, before I use anything wrong, I figured I'd ask here. And no snooty remarks about use the search function! I've been contributing to this thread from the start and hope someone will have the decency to give me some good advice (or just stay silent).
> 
> 
> Also, I just put up my Elite Electric 100H and it's much, much better than the 1080p2 AcousticPro2 I had before. Some shininess but I expect that to go away once I get my ND2 filter on here.



Consult the manual, if you still have it. That would be one of the best sources.


As a personal recommendation, I'd say to use a very good microfiber cloth. Something that is suitable for use on a TV screen, or DVD, or glasses, that will not scratch the lens. Use it dry, and wipe lightly, applying more pressure as necessary, and see if that works. If dry doesn't work, try using a tiny bit of one of those mostly water solutions that are used for cleaning TV screens.


Again though, first consult the manual and see what it says. I know it's in there, cause I saw it when I first got the PJ, but I don't remember exactly what it said.


Good luck.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4350#post_23216805
> 
> 
> Not looking accurate to me based upon those numbers, just brightness alone at 51 causes full field black to visibly dither (unless this varies by firmware revision).
> 
> 
> Jason



I got black dithering at 51 Brightness as well, so I have it set at 50, which the black bar just barely flashes at, if you are right at the screen, so I think that's the best setting.


My FW is 1.04.


----------



## themagic

*Question anyone can answer.

I have a Western Digital Media with 1gig Hard Drive and in the hard drive I have several movies in 3D.

My sammy 3D TV I can see 3D image good but on the BENQ W10170 it does nothing NO 3D
I also went to the menu on the BenQ and it does not even let me pick the 3D setting it's shaded.
The only image I get is two side by side viewing of movie that's it why is this?

Must I have the actual DVD and a actual 3D DVD/Blueray deivice reciever or what please advice thanks*


----------



## Keith AP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *themagic*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4350#post_23217317
> 
> *Question anyone can answer.
> 
> I have a Western Digital Media with 1gig Hard Drive and in the hard drive I have several movies in 3D.
> 
> My sammy 3D TV I can see 3D image good but on the BENQ W10170 it does nothing NO 3D
> I also went to the menu on the BenQ and it does not even let me pick the 3D setting it's shaded.
> The only image I get is two side by side viewing of movie that's it why is this?
> 
> Must I have the actual DVD and a actual 3D DVD/Blueray deivice reciever or what please advice thanks*



At the very least the BenQ must receive a 1080i/60 signal to support 3d Side-by-Side (SBS). Here is a similar post related to a DirecTV receiver and 3D SBS support (link to post) .


Don't know anything about your WDM device or how all your components are connected, but you might take a look to see if you can force it to output a 1080i/60 signal to start with.


----------



## macharya

Set your WDTV to display 1080i/60 and BENQ will automatically detect 3D and switch over to 3D mode.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith AP*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4360_40#post_23217605
> 
> 
> At the very least the BenQ must receive a 1080i/60 signal to support 3d Side-by-Side (SBS). Here is a similar post related to a DirecTV receiver and 3D SBS support (link to post) .
> 
> 
> Don't know anything about your WDM device or how all your components are connected, but you might take a look to see if you can force it to output a 1080i/60 signal to start with.


I had the same problem, but my Oppo 103 lets me play sbs 3d at 1080p24. Which is great


----------



## blee0120

I am trying to figure out what new screen size I should get, so I took my 120in HP screen down and projected on my white wall. I don't know who said bigger is not better, but I like a 140in much better than my 120in.


----------



## JackB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevie65*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4350#post_23216699
> 
> 
> Have any of you tried the calibration settings over on this forum? http://www.avforums.com/forums/projectors/1761516-benq-w1070-reviewer-s-recommended-best-settings.html
> 
> 
> I have added them in user 2 slot. Only change I made was to drop the yellow hue to 48
> 
> Steve



I tried them and find them fairly close to right on. The only issue I have is that the colors seem a little under saturated. They really helped with white crushing problem I was having although it didn't eliminate it all together. I will try the other suggestion, by stuntman I think, to increase the saturation setting for each color just a couple of ticks. I am using a 106" HP screen. Also, I have the 1080ST and have assumed that the calibration is the same as the 1070.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4350#post_23217852
> 
> 
> I had the same problem, but my Oppo 103 lets me play sbs 3d at 1080p24. Which is great



How did you set that up? Are you running your Directv receiver through the OPPO 103?


----------



## tigerfan33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackB*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4350#post_23218077
> 
> 
> I tried them and find them fairly close to right on. The only issue I have is that the colors seem a little under saturated. They really helped with white crushing problem I was having although it didn't eliminate it all together. I will try the other suggestion, by stuntman I think, to increase the saturation setting for each color just a couple of ticks. I am using a 106" HP screen. Also, I have the 1080ST and have assumed that the calibration is the same as the 1070.



Are most people that are moving color saturation above 50 using brilliant color on or off?


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tigerfan33*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4380#post_23218195
> 
> 
> Are most people that are moving color saturation above 50 using brilliant color on or off?



I calibrated with Brilliant Color on and keep it on at all times. Image loses too much brightness with it off. To me anyway.


----------



## themagic

*Thanks for the quick respond I will make those changes this evening when I get home.

My WDTV is connected with HDMI Cable I have a 4x2 HDMI Switch and below are my input setup.


Input:

1. Cox Cable

2. WDTV

3. DVD Player

4. Notebook



Output

1. BenQ W1070 Projected on a 100 inch motorized screen

2. 32 Inch LCD TV (Bench TV / Monitor)


My man cave theatre setup is in the garage
*


----------



## CharlesZ7

We just got our second replacement. Yep, third projector.


First one turned out to be rather dim (though we didn't know it at the time) and half the screen went darker (20% greyer) at about 200hrs, and fan had on and off bearing noises.


Second one was nice and bright, different color temp settings than the first (looked better IMHO), but the fan screeched from day one and got significantly worse with time. . . to the point it was louder than the fan in smarteco w/H.A. on.


Compared the third one with the second this morning. Third one has same color temp settings as first (don't understand why some have different default settings), everything set at 100. It is a touch dimmer out of the box than the second — bumped the brightness up to 52 and they were about equal.


By the time I was done comparing them I could hear a slight fan screech starting. . . set it back to normal lamp mode to crank the fan up. . . maybe that will break it in better?!?!?!? Can't believe the issues with the fans!


This latest one also has a ton of light bleeding through the back inputs — didn't see any light whatsoever coming out the back inputs on the previous two. Seems like they might have not placed a cover, or something, on the inside — I can clearly see inside the projector around the inputs, especially the USB. Can't see in at all on the previous projectors.


However, this one has absolutely no chromatic distortion when vertical shift is applied to it's maximum. The first one had significant chromatic distortion and blurring, the second had very little distortion but noticeable blurring. This one has just a little blurring, very acceptable.


Tried the color settings people have suggested here and the link above. . . and they all look pretty decent. None make a huge difference, rather subtle.


Starting to feel like getting a good W1070 is the equivalent of winning a lottery.


So. . . if this one heads south with the fan again and or something else, anyone here have a recommendation for another brand (DLP preferred)? Looked into the Acer h6510bd but the RGBCYW wheel doesn't impress — lower good color lumens than the W1070 unless you bump it up to the brightest mode which I'm pretty sure adds the white segment and mucks the colors. The Optoma HD131x looks decent, but again not all that bright and not sure what color wheel it has. Really do like the brightness of this projector. So, anything under $1.3K this bright with as good or better PQ? Hope this one lasts but our track record isn't going well with BenQ.


----------



## DaGamePimp

Brilliant color adversely affects the over-all image and the best way to use it is to calibrate with it enabled (should you wish to use it) versus calibrating and then turning it on post calibration.


You are also likely to discover less of a gain in lumen's once properly calibrated with it enabled versus being enabled after a proper calibration (where it will alter aspects of that calibration).


However RGBRGB brilliant color does no where near as much damage to the image as color wheels with secondary color / white segments.


- - - - - - -


CharlesZ7,


Brightness should not be used to make the image appear brighter, it must be set properly or black level suffers by being lifted or crushed.




Jason


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4360_40#post_23218155
> 
> 
> How did you set that up? Are you running your Directv receiver through the OPPO 103?



I'm running my cable through the hdmi input on the Oppo. To get 3d sbs movies at 1080p24, I just plug my hdd into the usb on the Oppo also. Including my ripped 2D MKV movies. Then, I use my AOIS HD media player in my 2nd hdmi input to watch my ISO rips


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4380#post_23218660
> 
> 
> CharlesZ7,
> 
> 
> Brightness should not be used to make the image appear brighter, it must be set properly or black level suffers by being lifted or crushed.
> 
> 
> Jason



No, not using it to make it "brighter" (increase lumens). When I use the clipping files to test it comes out two points higher than the previous projector (54 vs 52 @ 2.4 gamma) — just pointing out how the new projector's brightness, though set at 50, was noticeably lower than the previous when set at 50 — which of course gives a slightly dimmer appearance because blacks are blacker and shadow detail is decreased. Just noting the differences. . . and similarities. Not doing anything stupid setting wise


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesZ7*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4380#post_23218987
> 
> 
> No, not using it to make it "brighter" (increase lumens). When I use the clipping files to test it comes out two points higher than the previous projector (54 vs 52 @ 2.4 gamma) — just pointing out how the new projector's brightness, though set at 50, was noticeably lower than the previous when set at 50 — which of course gives a slightly dimmer appearance because blacks are blacker and shadow detail is decreased. Just noting the differences. . . and similarities. Not doing anything stupid setting wise



Oh I see, well then that is interesting.


Did the firmware revision differ between samples?


Jason


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4380#post_23218773
> 
> 
> I'm running my cable through the hdmi input on the Oppo. To get 3d sbs movies at 1080p24, I just plug my hdd into the usb on the Oppo also. Including my ripped 2D MKV movies. Then, I use my AOIS HD media player in my 2nd hdmi input to watch my ISO rips



Thanks - I tried running my Directv receiver through HDMI 1 of the OPPO 103 and no go - - HDCP issues. I look on that thread for answers.


Also - there is a resolution button on the OPPO 103 - so maybe I can output 1080P/24fps that way. Everything else shows up 1080P/60fps when I toogle the Benq remote.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4360_40#post_23219201
> 
> 
> Thanks - I tried running my Directv receiver through HDMI 1 of the OPPO 103 and no go - - HDCP issues. I look on that thread for answers.
> 
> 
> Also - there is a resolution button on the OPPO 103 - so maybe I can output 1080P/24fps that way. Everything else shows up 1080P/60fps when I toogle the Benq remote.


I was going to try to get 1080p60 working with 3D later. I tried 720p60 and it works. I have two pairs of Optoma ZD201s and I really don't want to sell them. My 1080p 3D seems to want to only do 1080p24 and that will not work with the ZD201s because they are not 144hz glasses. Plus, I wanted to compare the different hz in 3D.


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4380#post_23219123
> 
> 
> Oh I see, well then that is interesting.
> 
> 
> Did the firmware revision differ between samples?
> 
> 
> Jason



Yes, but. . . . the last one we got was shipped after 1.05 was released but shipped with 1.04. This one is a March build with 1.05. However, our 1.04 firmware had no problem saving isf settings — didn't notice any issues with it. BTW, these are direct from BenQ. Was a little surprised the last one didn't have 1.05.


fyi, watched a few things quickly and noticed there is far less image noise than the previous two, at least thus far. Will have to look at one of the blu-ray disks I watched on the previous one(s) and see what I see


----------



## Tyrone Burton

So like some of you here who is in a completely dark room with no ambient light, would Economic mode be better than Smart Eco?


----------



## Adamd

I tried out my nd2 filter today and anyone with a light controlled room I highly recommend one. My black levels look so much better!! It was much to bright for my setup as well. I'm getting an nd4 as well and hope it will make my blacks better with out getting to dim.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4380#post_23219275
> 
> 
> So like some of you here who is in a completely dark room with no ambient light, would Economic mode be better than Smart Eco?



If the image is too bright in your dark room, then yes, use Economic.


SmartEco has variable brightness based on material being shown. And can be as bright as Normal, or dimmer (not sure if it ever gets as dim as Economic though). Economic is dim all the time and Normal is bright all the time.


----------



## Morkeleb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4380#post_23219338
> 
> 
> I tried out my nd2 filter today and anyone with a light controlled room I highly recommend one. My black levels look so much better!! It was much to bright for my setup as well. I'm getting an nd4 as well and hope it will make my blacks better with out getting to dim.



My filter was delivered yesterday now waiting on the adapter so I can use it.


----------



## blee0120

Watching Sammy Adventure 2 and it looks awesome on my wall. I'm at 140in from 9ft away.


----------



## accordex

I just ordered 3dtvcorp glasses to see if my 3d pop (lackthere of) is perhaps due to the sainsonics... I've seen other people post they're not getting the wow like with tv's.

Tried a bluray player, htpc, hardware 3d media player, all produce same flat 3d pop. Out of all the different 3d material I've tried, the LG demo movie is the only thing that can put an object close to my face but only if it's super slow motion, and even there it's blurry and hurts my eyes...

Overall video is great at 1080p but desktop is always blurry on one side , focus is super sensitive, and I cannot away from -3 keystone no matter what.


I've posted my issues a few times with not much response... has anyone had a crappy 3d experience with this projector and found a way to make it better?


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *accordex*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4360_40#post_23220032
> 
> 
> I just ordered 3dtvcorp glasses to see if my 3d pop (lackthere of) is perhaps due to the sainsonics... I've seen other people post they're not getting the wow like with tv's.
> 
> Tried a bluray player, htpc, hardware 3d media player, all produce same flat 3d pop. Out of all the different 3d material I've tried, the LG demo movie is the only thing that can put an object close to my face but only if it's super slow motion, and even there it's blurry and hurts my eyes...
> 
> Overall video is great at 1080p but desktop is always blurry on one side , focus is super sensitive, and I cannot away from -3 keystone no matter what.
> 
> 
> I've posted my issues a few times with not much response... has anyone had a crappy 3d experience with this projector and found a way to make it better?



I'm using the 3dtv corp glasses and its coming out the screen. Most movies show good depth but a few have 3d that pop. I'm testing out 3d on the wall now at 140in. I had the w7000 and it had great 3d too. I seen 3d on tv only at best buy about 10 times. I don't think its close to mines


----------



## CharlesZ7

*Image noise. . . glitter/fizzy. . .*


Well, this third projector does NOT have the "dancing pixels" that the previous two had. I know some of you had/have this same issue (added image noise). I figured, after two projectors, that it was just part of the reality of either DLP or BenQ and/or projectors (due to increased size of image) however, I've been running through several blu-rays testing this new projector and it looks so much better! I'm a little stunned at how much better it looks. It no longer exaggerates film grain. The grain now looks very normal instead of very glittery and dancing about. Checked out a bit of Hancock and Stargate, both have grain, and they looked pretty bad on the previous two projectors. . . they both look great on this one! No more fizzy/glittery in the skylines and out of focus areas. They look like they should, and I really don't notice much difference having brilliant color on vs off. And it doesn't seem to need full blu-ray bit rate to look great, as the previous two did.


So, each of the three projectors we've had have been better than the last. Now the image looks pretty close to plasma! Wonder what we would get for the next one. . . VT50 @100" lol










Sure hope this one's fan plays nice!!! It really is looking great! Now I can see why some rave so much about the picture quality, unfortunately it has taken us 3 projectors to get there


----------



## accordex

Hmmm...I am also wondering if my screen is to blame. .. it's a home build using Carl's place blackout cloth. .. when I had my optoma 750 for a while I had it beaming onto a bright white wall, which was awful as far as the bubbles on the wall, colors were horrible, and it was 720p, but 3d was incredible. Right in your face. This was also at 84" vs 120" now...

I tried placing a white sheet of paper over my screen while on the desktop of my pc and every icon I placed it over got noticeably more colorful. Could my screen be the culprit here? If I invest in a electric screen for 200 plus ontop of everything and it's the same I'll

be pissed.

Also..when I go up to the screen, all the icons have a weird ghost effect to them facing up/left


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *accordex*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4400_40#post_23220154
> 
> 
> Hmmm...I am also wondering if my screen is to blame. .. it's a home build using Carl's place blackout cloth. .. when I had my optoma 750 fonr a while I had it beaming onto a bright white wall, which was awful as far as the bubbles on the wall, colors were horrible, and it was 720p, but 3d was incredible. Right in your face. This was also at 84" vs 120" now...
> 
> I tried placing a white sheet of paper over my screen while on the desktop of my pc and every icon I placed it over got noticeably more colorful. Could my screen be the culprit here? If I invest in a electric screen for 200 plus ontop of everything and it's the same I'll
> 
> be pissed.
> 
> Also..when I go up to the screen, all the icons have a weird ghost effect to them facing up/left


It could be the movie. But when I went from 100in to 120in, there was a noticeable difference in 3d. Now 120in to 140in, another big jump


----------



## accordex

? Difference as in for the better or worse?

Also here's closed up of my desktop. ..
 

Normal?


----------



## vagos1103gr1

This is my second one, the other I returned it cause if weird notice of the fan. Before I had it up to my head on a shelf with keystone 6 but now after I get the mustang mount I have it in the ceiling with -1 keystone. The image is good the 3d fantastic the only problem I have is with the focus. Down on the screen seems little no focused. I don't know if is wrong of the projector or from the screen. The screen is one electric 100' 1,3 gain that I took 95 bucks from eBay.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *accordex*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4380#post_23220032
> 
> 
> I just ordered 3dtvcorp glasses to see if my 3d pop (lackthere of) is perhaps due to the sainsonics... I've seen other people post they're not getting the wow like with tv's.
> 
> Tried a bluray player, htpc, hardware 3d media player, all produce same flat 3d pop. Out of all the different 3d material I've tried, the LG demo movie is the only thing that can put an object close to my face but only if it's super slow motion, and even there it's blurry and hurts my eyes...
> 
> Overall video is great at 1080p but desktop is always blurry on one side , focus is super sensitive, and I cannot away from -3 keystone no matter what.
> 
> 
> I've posted my issues a few times with not much response... has anyone had a crappy 3d experience with this projector and found a way to make it better?




Have the BenQ and a Penny 55" Plasma and that 3D pops on certain movies like A Christmas Carol and on the BenQ its OK but not like the Penny, they are both different animals per say. Now once that I have certain hours on my PJ then will calibrate it and the results will be close to the Penny but do not expect the same quality picture on the BenQ but will have more of a theater feel, then the Penny.


----------



## Nimoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4380#post_23220551
> 
> 
> Have the BenQ and a Penny 55" Plasma and that 3D pops on certain movies like A Christmas Carol and on the BenQ its OK but not like the Penny, they are both different animals per say. Now once that I have certain hours on my PJ then will calibrate it and the results will be close to the Penny but do not expect the same quality picture on the BenQ but will have more of a theater feel, then the Penny.



I also have a Panasonic plasma. Less pop, on the projector, but way less crosstalk too. Pick your poison; I personally find the projector way more immersive and less fatiguing than the plasma.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nimoy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4380#post_23220573
> 
> 
> I also have a Panasonic plasma. Less pop, on the projector, but way less crosstalk too. Pick your poison; I personally find the projector way more immersive and less fatiguing than the plasma.



Agree 100% but in do time the BenQ will have a better pop not as good as the Plasma, when t it gets more hours on the counter after the breaking in period and a good calibration.


----------



## AVooDoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4380#post_23220551
> 
> 
> Have the BenQ and a Penny 55" Plasma and that 3D pops on certain movies like A Christmas Carol and on the BenQ its OK but not like the Penny, they are both different animals per say. Now once that I have certain hours on my PJ then will calibrate it and the results will be close to the Penny but do not expect the same quality picture on the BenQ but will have more of a theater feel, then the Penny.



Different glasses or any given display technology will not make a difference to the amount of 3D "pop" you will get. The only effect on the "pop" will be the horizontal disparity between the left and right eye of the content. The size of the display and the viewing distance will also effect the perceived disparity. Some blu-ray players will allow you to increase the disparity to match the size of the displayed image.


----------



## toni1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AVooDoo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4380#post_23221080
> 
> 
> Different glasses or any given display technology will not make a difference to the amount of 3D "pop" you will get. The only effect on the "pop" will be the horizontal disparity between the left and right eye of the content. The size of the display and the viewing distance will also effect the perceived disparity. Some blu-ray players will allow you to increase the disparity to match the size of the displayed image.



Does the relative placement of the projector , in front , same level or behind the watching postion have an impact on 3d perception (pop, depth) since this have to have impact on paralax ??


----------



## AVooDoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toni1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4380#post_23221112
> 
> 
> Does the relative placement of the projector , in front , same level or behind the watching postion have an impact on 3d perception (pop, depth) since this have to have impact on paralax ??


No, the position of the projector won't change the amount of parallax. "3D" displays are not really 3D, they are stereoscopic, it's a big difference.


----------



## toni1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AVooDoo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4380#post_23221080
> 
> 
> Different glasses or any given display technology will not make a difference to the amount of 3D "pop" you will get. The only effect on the "pop" will be the horizontal disparity between the left and right eye of the content. The size of the display and the viewing distance will also effect the perceived disparity. Some blu-ray players will allow you to increase the disparity to match the size of the displayed image.[/quo
> 
> 
> I'll have to look for more informations on stereoscopics (heard about it and dont realy understand the difference)
> 
> 
> Do you know the brand type of br player alowing incresing in disparity / screen size ??


----------



## Keith AP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toni1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4410#post_23221221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AVooDoo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4380#post_23221080
> 
> 
> Different glasses or any given display technology will not make a difference to the amount of 3D "pop" you will get. The only effect on the "pop" will be the horizontal disparity between the left and right eye of the content. The size of the display and the viewing distance will also effect the perceived disparity. Some blu-ray players will allow you to increase the disparity to match the size of the displayed image.[/quo
> 
> 
> I'll have to look for more informations on stereoscopics (heard about it and dont realy understand the difference)
> 
> 
> Do you know the brand type of br player alowing incresing in disparity / screen size ??
Click to expand...


The Oppo 103 has a "3D TV Size" setting in it's 3d setup options. This is probably the "disparity" setting AVooDoo mentioned.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AVooDoo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4400_40#post_23221080
> 
> 
> Different glasses or any given display technology will not make a difference to the amount of 3D "pop" you will get. The only effect on the "pop" will be the horizontal disparity between the left and right eye of the content. The size of the display and the viewing distance will also effect the perceived disparity. Some blu-ray players will allow you to increase the disparity to match the size of the displayed image.


This is probably my 10th 3D projector and I haven't notice a difference in 3D other than contrast and cross talk. The "pop" or image coming out at me is always the same. I have numerous 3D title that I try every time I get a new 3D projector. Also, distance can play a factor too. I prefer being further away. For instance, on the Under the Sea with the Potato Cod fish coming out at you, when I was 18ft away, the fish came to my nose. So, it was unreal. Then, when watching animation, the image floated about half the distance from me. So, from 18ft away, everything seemed as if they were in the middle of the room. Now since I'm closer the image is right near my feet since I'm 9ft away from a 140in screen.


----------



## 3DMamper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4410#post_23221396
> 
> 
> This is probably my 10th 3D projector and I haven't notice a difference in 3D other than contrast and cross talk. The "pop" or image coming out at me is always the same. I have numerous 3D title that I try every time I get a new 3D projector. Also, distance can play a factor too. I prefer being further away. For instance, on the Under the Sea with the Potato Cod fish coming out at you, when I was 18ft away, the fish came to my nose. So, it was unreal. Then, when watching animation, the image floated about half the distance from me. So, from 18ft away, everything seemed as if they were in the middle of the room. Now since I'm closer the image is right near my feet since I'm 9ft away from a 140in screen.



My observations are exactly the same. And ive tried to explain that to friends and they dont fully believe me. The further you are away from the screen, the better perception of 3D, but some would say, the less the immersion because the image no longer surrounds you. So regardless of what display type you have, if ou want more pop, move back more.


Whoever, i own several 3D devices theres definitely a difference in pop quality from one to another. For example, the popout has always been stronger on my Samsung plasma TV. But if i rationalize it, again distance may be coming into play. Because even tho i am sitting the same distance to my TV & Projector, the TV is half the width, hence its effectively been viewed at a longer distance away (Screen width to viewing ratio). Hence the TV is being viewing further back and more pop.


Also yesterday i was in RS and viewed TXL47DT50B LED passive 3D TV, its 3D pop-out the best i have ever seen. Better than my projector, and i was sitting only about 2 meters from the TV. The 3D is definitely better than my 3D plasma.


I recently upgraded from a HD33 to a W1070, i compared them side by side and the HD33 originally had an edge in 3D depth/layering definition. But ive had my W1070 for 3 weeks now... and it seems to have improved.... as now the quality of the 3D seems as good as the HD33, or has my eyes 'adapted to the W1070? I notice 3D quality can vary from one viewing session to another.


Basically, im confused, because reviews do also claim the HD25 has better 3D depth and Pop than the W1070.


All in all, im really pleased with how much home 3D technology has progressed. Its getting better and brighter and by 2 years time, decent glasses free at an affordable price.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4380#post_23220732
> 
> 
> If you are worried about the image being too bright, use Smart-Eco with an ND2 filter...Period!
> 
> 
> My 72mm ND2 HMC Hoya arrived today along with an adapter ring. As mentioned by others, the combination seats firmly into the front of the lens housing and makes a considerable improvement to the picture.
> 
> Still not a JVC or Sony on the dark scenes, but a great picture all the same.



What size screen are you using?


How far away is your projector mounted?


How many ftL's are you measuring with and without the filter?


I may have to get one just to see if the blacks are really as improved as you and others say, even though it will probably be a waste of money, since I have a feeling I won't be able to stand the decrease in brightness.


----------



## HoG_FATALFIRE

Newegg has this projector for $899 after you put in the code "EMCXSWL25"


----------



## tigerfan33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4410#post_23221472
> 
> 
> What size screen are you using?
> 
> 
> How far away is your projector mounted?
> 
> 
> How many ftL's are you measuring with and without the filter?
> 
> 
> I may have to get one just to see if the blacks are really as improved as you and others say, even though it will probably be a waste of money, since I have a feeling I won't be able to stand the decrease in brightness.



My filter and adapter should be here next week. I'm wondering how the nd2 filter attached with normal or smart eco compared to no filter in echo mode.

I will probably only use filter with certain bluray and certainly take it off for sports and tv.


----------



## jnabq

 http://www.avsforum.com/t/1468954/newegg-has-the-benq-w1070-projector-for-899-after-code-emcxswl25#post_23221669 

$899 with the code if you missed the post. Not a bad discount


----------



## kong

Does anyone near Wilkes-barre pa to Allentown pa have this projector in a store for viewing?


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Looking to test out an ND2 filter.


Is this the filter that I need?

http://www.amazon.com/Hoya-Neutral-Density-Multi-Coated-Filter/dp/B00009R9DD/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1366406118&sr=8-1&keywords=nd2+hoya+72mm 



And the consensus is that a 67mm to 72mm metal adapter ring works best?



Thanks


----------



## DaGamePimp

I don't think there is any reason to go 72mm with a 67 to 72 adapter when you can just do a 67mm filter to start with.


The adapter would be for those wanting to glue the adapter in place and then be able to remove the filter as needed (3D).


It's not as if the w1070 is threaded so either way it's a 'rigged' addition.










* Oh and applying a single layer of thread tape to the adapter/filter threads may help the fit and protect the plastic on the outer lens area of the w1070.


Jason


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4410#post_23223442
> 
> 
> I don't think there is any reason to go 72mm with a 67 to 72 adapter when you can just do a 67mm filter to start with.
> 
> 
> The adapter would be for those wanting to glue the adapter in place and then be able to remove the filter as needed (3D).
> 
> 
> It's not as if the w1070 is threaded so either way it's a 'rigged' addition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason



So a 67mm fits how? Any finagling that needs to be done?


Not sure what is the best way to attach it.


----------



## zapper

Would the 3D player make a difference on the 3D display, using a PS3 40GB, would another player show a different "pop "


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4410#post_23223710
> 
> 
> So a 67mm fits how? Any finagling that needs to be done?
> 
> 
> Not sure what is the best way to attach it.




I have not used one as of yet on the w1070 but it appears 67mm just fits within the last outer (smooth) ring of the lens area, so if a 67mm adapter fits a 67mm filter should fit the same.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4410#post_23224192
> 
> 
> Would the 3D player make a difference on the 3D display, using a PS3 40GB, would another player show a different "pop "




Providing they are all set-up properly there should be no difference, I have several 3D capable blu ray players connected (PS3, Sony S780, PC) and they all look the same to my overly critical eyes.


Jason


----------



## AVooDoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith AP*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4410#post_23221295
> 
> 
> The Oppo 103 has a "3D TV Size" setting in it's 3d setup options. This is probably the "disparity" setting AVooDoo mentioned.



I would think so. The settings will only move the entire image closer to or further from you. It won't increase the depth (distance between nearest and furtherest objects) of the image. It's actually depth that has the most effect on "pop" and determined by the composition of the shot. There are other factors too such as the relationship of objects to each other, converging lines etc and your brains own preconceptions. If you want to see some pop I recommend Madagascar 3, probably some of the best 3D I have ever seen. Pretty funny to once you've watched it 2 or 3 times so your not too distracted by the beautiful 3D to listen to the dialogue "my tummy's speaking to me". For live action check out Hugo, from a photography point of view. I don't think it's any of the casts best performance. Check out the position of some of the hanging light fixtures, they don't make sense in reality (2 feet from a wall) but have been placed to maximise the 3D depth cues.


----------



## AVooDoo

Double post


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4410#post_23223442
> 
> 
> I don't think there is any reason to go 72mm with a 67 to 72 adapter when you can just do a 67mm filter to start with.
> 
> 
> The adapter would be for those wanting to glue the adapter in place and then be able to remove the filter as needed (3D).
> 
> 
> It's not as if the w1070 is threaded so either way it's a 'rigged' addition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Oh and applying a single layer of thread tape to the adapter/filter threads may help the fit and protect the plastic on the outer lens area of the w1070.
> 
> 
> Jason



I'm sure you can make both work. But I like the adapter/filter combination. More to grab on and I have not "glued" my adapter ring on since you can turn it (screw it) in, lightly, and it stays in place.


If you really start cranking down or if you remove the lens from the adapter by "unscrewing" it - - many times you'll have to adjust the focus because it will move the PJ ever so slightly - IMHO.


----------



## DaGamePimp

Just some notes for those doing calibrations with colorimeter/spectrophotometer...



Set your brightness and contrast in Smart-Eco first, if that is the lamp mode you intend to use, but set the lamp to Normal for the actual calibration (reads).


When in Smart-Eco the lamp fluctuates and a good meter will sense these fluctuations and 'bounce' the readings, making an accurate calibration nearly impossible.


I tested this with an i1pro spectrophotometer & i1 Display Pro colorimeter while calibrating many different modes.


Jason


----------



## Nimoy

So how does it look after calibration, DaGamePimp? *taps fingers*


----------



## muks1224

Hi Friends


I am from India , on a short visit to the US.After reading good reviews about W1070 about to make a purchase ; Benq told me that there is no warranty in India , still Iam taking a chance;

I am bit confused about the 3D glasses, is Sainsonic is good? i am seeing different views about it ; can somebody help . I am on a very tight budget , i need at least 4 pairs.Thanks

this forum really rocks.


Cheers


----------



## accordex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *muks1224*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4410#post_23227725
> 
> 
> Hi Friends
> 
> 
> I am from India , on a short visit to the US.After reading good reviews about W1070 about to make a purchase ; Benq told me that there is no warranty in India , still Iam taking a chance;
> 
> I am bit confused about the 3D glasses, is Sainsonic is good? i am seeing different views about it ; can somebody help . I am on a very tight budget , i need at least 4 pairs.Thanks
> 
> this forum really rocks.
> 
> 
> Cheers


Check this thread..

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1448720/benq-w1070-144hz-compatible-dlp-link-3d-glasses


----------



## accordex

I took my projector off the ceiling last night, hooked it up to a 6ft hdmi cable, straight into my pc, and put it 4 feet from the screen, trying to figure out my 3D pop issue. No difference, not in 3D anyways, but colors/clarity was 100x better...makes sense... I then turned it onto a bright white wall..same thing.


I watched IMAX space station, because someone said that there is a scene where the rocket takes off and a piece of glass breaks off and it's right in your face. I found that scene and, well, the glass breaks, and is flat and completely out of focus. Also I remembered I had actually seen this at IMAX a long time ago and remember a scene with an orange being thrown at the camera and it came right to you. I found that scene as well, and it does come out, however about half way out of the screen, it again, loses focus and almost turns white (blurry) and veers off to the right instead of coming straight at me.


Is it possible I have a defective projector?


I spent a lot of time and money on this, and aside from the wow factor of a huge screen, I am having a hard time justifying this over sitting closer to a 55-65" LED/Plasma, with passive 3D that will also do 1080p sbs and REALLY pop.


Aside from 3D, I have watched a few seasons of Dexter on it as well, and while overall, everything is crisp and clear, I noticed that there seems to be a whole lot of blue in dark scenes, when people are inside or during the evening, when most of the scene is dark, focusing on the persons face, the character will have a VERY blue tint to him/her, especially the face. Ironically, outside scenes during daylight, the sky is never a nice blue, it always has a greyish tone to it. Not sure if the show is shot that way, which would actually make sense, however, I know I wasn't looking for this at first, but after a while of watching it, I noticed it all the time. I also specifically remember a side shot, driving scene, where you could see palm trees out of the car's window and the palm trees were outlined in blue.


Not sure what to do here, I don't want to send it in for service and (from what I read) pay $75 to have them look at it / upgrade the firmware, and most likely tell me it's working fine,

and I cannot afford to buy a different PJ/TV to compare the two.


Can you guys think of any other things to try?


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *muks1224*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4410#post_23227725
> 
> 
> Hi Friends
> 
> 
> I am from India , on a short visit to the US.After reading good reviews about W1070 about to make a purchase ; Benq told me that there is no warranty in India , still Iam taking a chance;
> 
> I am bit confused about the 3D glasses, is Sainsonic is good? i am seeing different views about it ; can somebody help . I am on a very tight budget , i need at least 4 pairs.Thanks
> 
> this forum really rocks.
> 
> 
> Cheers



DO NOT buy Sainsonic glasses they do not fit on your nose properly and they end up hurting. For around the same price you can get these and they are significantly better. This listing is for 4 pairs but you can get the same glasses in singles, two or three pairs as well. These represent the best value for someone who has a very tight budget, in my opinion.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/4X-144Hz-3D-Glasses-For-Acer-BenQ-Optoma-View-Sonic-Dell-DLP-Link-Projector-TV-/281071030037?pt=US_Video_Glasses&hash=item4171238f15 


But as suggested do some reading of the 'glasses' thread and then it is a personal choice.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nimoy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4410#post_23227627
> 
> 
> So how does it look after calibration, DaGamePimp? *taps fingers*




Oh man it's night and day, like a totally different unit, it went from







to







.







JK, but it did make an obvious improvement to the image.










Honestly the w1070 is one of the more accurate out of the box projectors I have seen in 12+ years (only a few come to mind and they were far more expensive).


Don't let that comment mislead however as it can be improved upon and obviously once the lamp settles in things will change and that great initial out of the box will not be as accurate.


I'll also say that if you think it looks good now you are likely not seeing the full potential unless you got really lucky on a unit that was even more accurate out of the box than mine.


My w1070 is pulling off a 2.4 gamma with no problem in a non-ideal room with total light control which is impressive considering its native CR. I have a feeling the strong lumen output is contributing to pulling that off (my AE4000 cannot handle a 2.4).


I am calibrating multiple modes for different color space and levels. One for 2D blu ray 1080p24 YCbCr (16-235), one for 2D pc gaming 1080p60 RGB (0-255) and two for 3D (one for 720p60 gaming and one for 1080p24 blu ray).


Jason


----------



## JackB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4410#post_23227881
> 
> 
> Oh man it's night and day, like a totally different unit, it went from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK, but it did make an obvious improvement to the image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly the w1070 is one of the more accurate out of the box projectors I have seen in 12+ years (only a few come to mind and they were far more expensive).
> 
> 
> Don't let that comment mislead however as it can be improved upon and obviously once the lamp settles in things will change and that great initial out of the box will not be as accurate.
> 
> 
> I'll also say that if you think it looks good now you are likely not seeing the full potential unless you got really lucky on a unit that was even more accurate out of the box than mine.
> 
> 
> My w1070 is pulling off a 2.4 gamma with no problem in a non-ideal room with total light control which is impressive considering its native CR. I have a feeling the strong lumen output is contributing to pulling that off (my AE4000 cannot handle a 2.4).
> 
> 
> I am calibrating multiple modes for different color space and levels. One for 2D blu ray 1080p24 YCbCr (16-235), one for 2D pc gaming 1080p60 RGB (0-255) and two for 3D (one for 720p60 gaming and one for 1080p24 blu ray).
> 
> 
> Jason



OK Jason. When are you going to post all of your calibrated settings? And please don't say that projector to projector, room to room, and screen to screen differences make your settings invalid for everyone else. I'm sure that that is true in the last 2% of tuning but I would rather try something that is 98% close to ideal as I believe it would be an improvement over the out of box settings. As you said, "Oh man it's night and day, like a totally different unit, it went from







to







". So please put up your calibrated settings. It might prevent me from sending my unit back to BenQ if it's that good.


----------



## Nimoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackB*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4410#post_23229009
> 
> 
> OK Jason. When are you going to post all of your calibrated settings? And please don't say that projector to projector, room to room, and screen to screen differences make your settings invalid for everyone else. I'm sure that that is true in the last 2% of tuning but I would rather try something that is 98% close to ideal as I believe it would be an improvement over the out of box settings. As you said, "Oh man it's night and day, like a totally different unit, it went from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ". So please put up your calibrated settings. It might prevent me from sending my unit back to BenQ if it's that good.



Why would you send it back anyway? This machine looks amazing for the money. I'm not quite sure what people expect for under $1000.


----------



## JackB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nimoy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4410#post_23229184
> 
> 
> Why would you send it back anyway? This machine looks amazing for the money. I'm not quite sure what people expect for under $1000.



It's ok but not up to my RS40 as far as PQ is concerned. And I am not a 3D person. I know, three times as much money. But slightly used they are 1.5 to 2.5 the price of the 1070. If you saw the difference you would probably make the jump. That being said, there are issues with the JVC's that are well documented. The decision on what to do is not only money but whether the issues have been fixed in the particular unit. Once fixed they seem to be ok.


Also, it's too early to tell what, if any, issues will show up with the Benq's.


----------



## Adamd

I've been going back and forth between my nd2 and nd4 filter and for my setup a 92 inch 1.2 gain light controlled room the nd4 with smarteco and contrast on 58 looks great. Blacks looks much much better and light output is comfortable. For watching tv and gaming I will prob use the nd2. I ordered a variable nd filter and ill give that a try, I'm hopping I can set it in between

a nd2 and nd4 setting so I can use eco not smarteco.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackB*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4410#post_23229009
> 
> 
> OK Jason. When are you going to post all of your calibrated settings? And please don't say that projector to projector, room to room, and screen to screen differences make your settings invalid for everyone else. I'm sure that that is true in the last 2% of tuning but I would rather try something that is 98% close to ideal as I believe it would be an improvement over the out of box settings. As you said, *"Oh man it's night and day, like a totally different unit, it went from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ".* So please put up your calibrated settings. It might prevent me from sending my unit back to BenQ if it's that good.



Didn't you see the next line of my post... "JK, but it did make an obvious improvement to the image.







"


The JK stands for Just Kidding.











To be honest posting the settings will not keep you from going to a different projector if you are not happy with the w1070 for the reasons you stated as well as the fact that the w1070 comes pretty darn close to accurate out of the box (closer than many of the other projectors that you are likely considering).


I would think if you are not happy with the w1070 it is not due to color accuracy issues and as such a proper calibration will make little difference to you (especially if you cannot obtain a pleasing image with a variance of factory presets along with proper brightness and contrast adjustment).


A proper w1070 calibration is not going to give you JVC level contrast if that is what you are seeking. However the w1070 does several other things better than the JVC's and even though it cannot match their native CR/BL it will hold its own on a good amount of content (unless all you watch is dark sci-fi and horror flicks).


If your main focus is a 2D movie projector then you'll likely be happier with a JVC as long as you keep your expectations in check since it too has its own set of cons to go along with those fantastic pros.


* Ah, see you just posted while I was typing this response (hehe).


** Oh and I was not implying that I will not post some settings at some point (even though they will not be accurate for most of you, some may get lucky or simply like the settings).










Best of luck,

Jason


----------



## wizzack

Hi guys, anyone using this PJ ceiling mounted with a 2.35:1 screen and zooming? Wondering if it's doable or how hard difficult the setup is.


----------



## vagos1103gr1

Why the 3d settings are not function when I connect it with the laptop and watching you tube? I want to see some 3d clips on YouTube and to set the pj side to side, but the settings on 3d are not highlight to choose.


----------



## vagos1103gr1

Why the 3d settings are not function when I connect it with the laptop and watching you tube? I want to see some 3d clips on YouTube and to set the pj side to side, but the settings on 3d are not highlight to choose.


----------



## Sonyad

The graphics card in your laptop has to be capable of displaying 3d.


----------



## Bradley King

SBS need it to be 1080i


----------



## dxnhd

I got my w1070 Friday. So far I'm really not sure if I like it or not. I own 2 other projectors. A Infocus IN1100, which is great with a older bluray player I have, able to support 720p through component to vga adapter. This projector does not flip image for a upside down mount without using the displaylink software. Neither of my computers support it. Each for different reasons. PS3 over component to it kills the image. I only use it for outdoor movies or kids movie night. My other projector is a Infocus IN72. It does flip the image. It also has a HDMI input. Only 480p native but it looks decent with the PS3 when streaming Netflix etc. Gaming does lag but I don't play that much and am not very good anyway. Blacks are better as well. I've been lurking, searching and driving myself crazy on which new projector to buy for over a year. 1st I was set on the Epson 8350 but read to many lamp and iris issue post. Then until I recently, I was sure the Mits HC4000 was for me. Now I wonder if I made a mistake with the w1070.

My issues include;

The delay from pressing power button to beep and turn on. It's hard to know you turned it on.

The fan is louder than my other projectors and a has a whiz sound as well. Maybe I'll get used to it.

HDMI no signal problem, every time I turn it on. Climbing on a ladder to unplug sucks.

I'm gonna have to move my mount. At 15' from lense to screen, I have IMAX sized image well over my old Apollo screen. Could go another route? There is a doorway behind so paint is out.

Blacks are not up to par with my now ancient IN72. It's really disapointing. I like sci-fi movies and cringe at the thought of a space scene.

Silly question, would the clarity improve greatly from moving the projector to make the image smaller? Where does show now on the screen is clear but no wow factor so far.

I've watched Django Unchained on Bluray, Drive streaming from netflix and a couple mins game demos.

I want 3D at some point, so much I bought one of those crappy 3D Wizard for the IN72. Glasses are way too dark.

Any thoughts or input are welcome. Mississippi Man I tip my hat to you. Your post on screens is 2nd to none.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Anyone else having this issue?


Not sure if it's the BD, as they were both scratched (rental from Netflix) but they both played without any skipping or pauses. First time I noticed it was Flight. When ever there were clouds on the screen, like in the sequence when Denzel is flying the plain obviously, there would be a flickering in the clouds. I chalked it up to the BD being scratched as I never saw it at any other time. That is until today. Just watched How to Train Your Dragon on BD and the same thing happened anytime clouds, fog, or smoke was on the screen. It only does it in those areas. Other solid objects on screen at the same time don't flicker.


Like I said, never seen it on any other movie except these two, but now I'm wondering if I never seen it because other movies I watched never had any cloud, smoke, or fog. At least not enough that I would notice, as Flight and How to Train had scenes that were mostly clouds, fog, or smoke.


Have to see if I can find other movies that have a lot of clouds, fog, and smoke, and see if it does it too, or if it was just defective BDs.


Has anyone ever heard of or experienced this? Is it hard for a color wheel or the mirrors of a DLP to render something as fine as clouds, fog, and smoke, and this is normal, or is my PJ defective?


I'm gonna call BenQ too to see what they say, after some more testing and investigation, but I wanted to know if anyone here had ever heard of this before.


Thanks.


----------



## zapper

Will watch the Flight movie tonight and let see what happens.


----------



## tigerfan33

I've noticed some slight flicker while watching golf. Thought it might be the broadcast so I went back on the dvr about 30 seconds but could not see it again. Thought it may be smart echo mode.


----------



## acras13

OK , the newegg deal has me right on the brink of getting this PJ , just have a couple questions for the knowledgeable folks in here . Gaming is important (fps) so I think dlp is my best option due to lag .

1) 3d isn't a concern for me so I'm wondering what the opinions are on this compared to other 1080p PJ in this price range ( I can get the benq ep5920 for $700) .

2) I'm coming from an LG 50PK540 plasma in a bright room ( light colored walls , plenty of ambient light coming in from every direction except the wall the screen will be on) how much worse will the PJ image be than my plasma during day viewing? I'm willing to make concessions during high light times , but I really want the image viewable without having to black out my windows and doors. I know no one can tell me exactly how it will fare , but if anyone has a similar room , and made the switch from plasma to the 1070 could give an account on the view-ability with a lot of light I would appreciate the feedback.

Any other tips or help for a prospective PJ owner are also welcomed , I have been researching the threads on screens and going to play with DIY so I can dial in what will work best in my space.

Now to get creative on the purchase so I don't have to pay the CA sales tax and save $90. Thanks all


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acras13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4440#post_23230217
> 
> 
> OK , the newegg deal has me right on the brink of getting this PJ , just have a couple questions for the knowledgeable folks in here . Gaming is important (fps) so I think dlp is my best option due to lag .
> 
> 1) 3d isn't a concern for me so I'm wondering what the opinions are on this compared to other 1080p PJ in this price range ( I can get the benq ep5920 for $700) .
> 
> 2) I'm coming from an LG 50PK540 plasma in a bright room ( light colored walls , plenty of ambient light coming in from every direction except the wall the screen will be on) how much worse will the PJ image be than my plasma during day viewing? I'm willing to make concessions during high light times , but I really want the image viewable without having to black out my windows and doors. I know no one can tell me exactly how it will fare , but if anyone has a similar room , and made the switch from plasma to the 1070 could give an account on the view-ability with a lot of light I would appreciate the feedback.
> 
> Any other tips or help for a prospective PJ owner are also welcomed , I have been researching the threads on screens and going to play with DIY so I can dial in what will work best in my space.
> 
> Now to get creative on the purchase so I don't have to pay the CA sales tax and save $90. Thanks all



1. Don't know what would be equal or better than this for less than a grand without the 3D option.


2. This projector is a killer deal for the huge light output it offers. Having said this, it is a projector . . . and any and all projectors aren't great when they have to compete with significant ambient light. The first thing you will be giving up with any light is your contrast ratio. The blacks will simply become more gray with increased light. This projector is one of the best for being as "forgiving" as possible if you watch it in a living room setting with some light during the day.


I also have a plasma (64" Samsung) which is much better for daytime viewing than a projector, since the blacks still look black during periods where light is present in the room. Light doesn't "wash out" a plasma or LED the way it does a projected image. For this reason, I tend to watch my BenQ projector when it's dark . . . it simply looks stunning. To me it's not worth putting hrs. on the lamp when I can watch the plasma in less than ideal viewing conditions.


The plasma and the projector both have their strong points. I know you don't want to black out your windows . . . I had my curtains lined with a fabric that blocks light . . . this way I can enjoy one of the projectors I have in that room when it's daylight -- and it looks great. If you are a moderate to heavy television viewer, I would consider keeping your flat panel for casual viewing. LCD and DLP projectors aren't really work horses -- I don't think they really stand up well to constant use. Both the lamp and the overall build quality aren't up to many hrs. of daily use in the same respect as a flat panel (or even the older three gun cathode ray tube projectors). The BenQ manual actually warns those who use their projectors for more than 10 hrs. of constant use to set the fan to the high altitude setting because of the stain constant use places on the lamp.


Lastly, I am hugely happy with the W1070 (compared to my much more costly Epson 5010). Last night I had friends over and we watched ARGO on Blu-ray. The quality was fantastic. When you have a Blu-ray (for example) that has been mastered well from pristine elements, the results are amazing with the W1070. The blacks in ARGO were unexpectedly deep, offering a picture that would defy it was being projected from a budget sub $1,000.00 projector.


Ian


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4440#post_23229893
> 
> 
> Anyone else having this issue?
> 
> 
> Not sure if it's the BD, as they were both scratched (rental from Netflix) but they both played without any skipping or pauses. First time I noticed it was Flight. When ever there were clouds on the screen, like in the sequence when Denzel is flying the plain obviously, there would be a flickering in the clouds. I chalked it up to the BD being scratched as I never saw it at any other time. That is until today. Just watched How to Train Your Dragon on BD and the same thing happened anytime clouds, fog, or smoke was on the screen. It only does it in those areas. Other solid objects on screen at the same time don't flicker.
> 
> 
> Like I said, never seen it on any other movie except these two, but now I'm wondering if I never seen it because other movies I watched never had any cloud, smoke, or fog. At least not enough that I would notice, as Flight and How to Train had scenes that were mostly clouds, fog, or smoke.
> 
> 
> Have to see if I can find other movies that have a lot of clouds, fog, and smoke, and see if it does it too, or if it was just defective BDs.
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of or experienced this? Is it hard for a color wheel or the mirrors of a DLP to render something as fine as clouds, fog, and smoke, and this is normal, or is my PJ defective?
> 
> 
> I'm gonna call BenQ too to see what they say, after some more testing and investigation, but I wanted to know if anyone here had ever heard of this before.
> 
> 
> Thanks.




Just watched Flight, what you seen was white clouds and dark clouds coming at the cockpit and specially when they put the engine over the horn then the clouds came at them faster especially one white one came at the cockpit windows, big time, my opinion was just clouds and you have your PJ fined tuned and they somewhat popped at you. To me the flickering was clouds coming at you, fast and slow white & darker clouds..


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4440#post_23230065
> 
> 
> Will watch the Flight movie tonight and let see what happens.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tigerfan33*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4440#post_23230114
> 
> 
> I've noticed some slight flicker while watching golf. Thought it might be the broadcast so I went back on the dvr about 30 seconds but could not see it again. Thought it may be smart echo mode.



It's kind of like when there is interference on a tube TV. You know how there will be horizontal lines that move up or down the screens and they are a darker color than what ever color they pass through? It is like that except that they don't go across the entire screen horizontally, and they don't travel up or down in a uniform, slow movement. It just jumps around the screen, these bars that are darker than what ever color is being displayed.


I only saw them in clouds, fog, and smoke initially, but now that I'm paying attention, I see them more often on solid colors too. An AT&T iPhone commercial that had an orangish yellow screen at the end had flicker near where the black lettering was over the orange background. I've seen it some in white backgrounds too. Just not as noticeable as it was with the clouds on the BDs I mentioned earlier. It does it even when the image is paused to. Quite annoying.


I'm calling BenQ. If anyone else has this issue, or has heard of it, let me know.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4440#post_23230403
> 
> 
> Just watched Flight, what you seen was white clouds and dark clouds coming at the cockpit and specially when they put the engine over the horn then the clouds came at them faster especially one white one came at the cockpit windows, big time, my opinion was just clouds and you have your PJ fined tuned and they somewhat popped at you. To me the flickering was clouds coming at you, fast and slow white & darker clouds..



Definitely was not that. It is definitely something that is not part of the movie. Looks like interference. It is not normal.


----------



## pulpblogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by acras13
> 
> 
> OK , the newegg deal has me right on the brink of getting this PJ , just have a couple questions for the knowledgeable folks in here . Gaming is important (fps) so I think dlp is my best option due to lag .
> 
> 1) 3d isn't a concern for me so I'm wondering what the opinions are on this compared to other 1080p PJ in this price range ( I can get the benq ep5920 for $700) .
> 
> 2) I'm coming from an LG 50PK540 plasma in a bright room ( light colored walls , plenty of ambient light coming in from every direction except the wall the screen will be on) how much worse will the PJ image be than my plasma during day viewing? I'm willing to make concessions during high light times , but I really want the image viewable without having to black out my windows and doors. I know no one can tell me exactly how it will fare , but if anyone has a similar room , and made the switch from plasma to the 1070 could give an account on the view-ability with a lot of light I would appreciate the feedback.
> 
> Any other tips or help for a prospective PJ owner are also welcomed , I have been researching the threads on screens and going to play with DIY so I can dial in what will work best in my space.
> 
> Now to get creative on the purchase so I don't have to pay the CA sales tax and save $90. Thanks all



You will be dissapointed. Even as bright as the the Benq is, you just can't compete with a plasma in the environment you described. That is if you are fond of color saturation and contrast. Keeping the projected image small will help, but only so much, and then what's the point?


If you are against blacking out, you might consider a solar screen that will block out a majority of the light but still allow for visibility to the outside and darker/neutral color/matte paint for the walls. This is what I ended up doing in my situation, 90% suntex solar screens on the windows, two light grey accent walls and matte paint throughout.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

The interference looking flicker is more noticeable when I turn Brilliant Color off. Went to Google's page on the PS3 browser, which is basically a white screen. Couldn't really make the flicker out. Only if I concentrated really hard to look for it. Turned BC of and it was so noticeable that anyone would easily notice it.


The lines stretched the length of the white are and bounced up and down the screen in random areas. It's like showing anything light colored is too much of a strain on the Projector.


Like I said, was most easy to see with clouds, smoke, and fog, but now I see it in every light color, provided it's a big enough area that is a light color. Very annoying. Definitely going to call in the morning and have them swap it out. Don't know if it's the mirrors or the lamp,, or what.


----------



## acras13

Thanks for the input Teeger and Pulp , as much as I'd like to keep both , right now its an "either or" situation , can't really support both in my living room . My plasma gets washed out and at times barely watchable with all the drapes open , and I know the PQ will be sub par under those circumstances , I'm just hoping I can see something during that lazy saturday afternoon watching tv . Most viewing will be done after dark with better light control , and I can close the blackout drapes if I want to improve pq of course. It's going to get heavy use , and I'm willing to accept the increased bulb wear to get 90-110" screen ( haven't decided yet , going to experiment to see what is optimal for me) . When I finalize size and throw I'm going to make a ceiling mount boxed and insulated to help block some of the light bleed and fan noise I've heard about , and incorporating some ducting with a remote mounted inline fan to suck the heat away to help prolong its life. It's handy to be in the construction trades sometimes. Thanks again guys


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4440#post_23230531
> 
> 
> The interference looking flicker is more noticeable when I turn Brilliant Color off. Went to Google's page on the PS3 browser, which is basically a white screen. Couldn't really make the flicker out. Only if I concentrated really hard to look for it. Turned BC of and it was so noticeable that anyone would easily notice it.
> 
> 
> The lines stretched the length of the white are and bounced up and down the screen in random areas. It's like showing anything light colored is too much of a strain on the Projector.
> 
> 
> Like I said, was most easy to see with clouds, smoke, and fog, but now I see it in every light color, provided it's a big enough area that is a light color. Very annoying. Definitely going to call in the morning and have them swap it out. Don't know if it's the mirrors or the lamp,, or what.




Put the lamp to Normal and see if it's still there.


Jason


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4440#post_23230807
> 
> 
> Put the lamp to Normal and see if it's still there.
> 
> 
> Jason



Sorry, should have mentioned this before. I tried Normal and Eco and neither made a difference. The interference or what ever the hell it is, was still there.


----------



## dchabby

I notice the flicker big time on light backgrounds and I just assumed it was the video noise that has been mentioned here before.


I notice this flicker on other equipment too, most notibly on plasma screens.


If you think this is a defect then I may try and switch projectors as well although my return period has expired.


----------



## dchabby

I also wanted to mention for people in canada that may want to pick up disnay's WOW disk, canada computers has it on for $15 and you may be able to pricematch with bestbuy although the best buy version is the 2 disk version and canada computers is only 1 disk.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dchabby*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4440#post_23232102
> 
> 
> I notice the flicker big time on light backgrounds and I just assumed it was the video noise that has been mentioned here before.
> 
> 
> I notice this flicker on other equipment too, most notibly on plasma screens.
> 
> 
> If you think this is a defect then I may try and switch projectors as well although my return period has expired.



I don't know if we are seeing the same thing or not. I've never seen this on any other display... I take that back.


A better way to describe it may be in terms of Plasma. For those that know about plasma tech, they may have seen this issue associated with the power draw along a particular horizontal area of a plasma.


Have you ever seen something like the green screen that shows before a trailer. It is a green background with white text. The way that plasmas show images is they send current horizontally across the grid. When you have something that requires a lot of power to produce, like the color white, along the same line as something that is dark, the surrounding dark content can get lighter or darker. Case in point on some plasmas (maybe all, but it's obvious on some and not on others) when you view the green screen before a coming attraction on them, the green that is in the same row with the white text is a different shade of green than where there is no text. It creates a slight discoloration in any of the areas that are in that same horizontal row as the text. That's what I see on my W1070.


It will be a horizontal line of varying lengths that is a darker or lighter color than the light content that it is showing up in. For white like on the Google page, it looks like gray horizontal lines. Maybe a 1/4" thick. Maybe less. In the case of the orange background on the AT&T commercial, it was a lighter shade of orange, almost yellow. Where they differ from those aforementioned lines that you get on something like the green trailer screen on a plasma, is that they are not stationary. They jump all over the place within the light content that makes them show up. It's like having those gray lines on white content go on and off, and when they come back they aren't in the exact same place as the last time they showed up. That's what I see. For the most part.


In the case of the clouds on How to Train Your Dragon, they weren't always lines. Sometimes they had a rounded part to them that fit over a rounded part of the cloud. For the most part though, they are just horizontal bars that go off and on randomly in any light content color.


Don't know if that is what you or anyone else sees, but that's what I'm getting and I'll be on the phone with BenQ to get it squared away as soon as I get home.


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4440#post_23232265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if that is what you or anyone else sees, but that's what I'm getting and I'll be on the phone with BenQ to get it squared away as soon as I get home.



I wonder if the DLP chip might be corrupt where the mirrors are either stuck or in bright scenes not opening and closing fully? If it is a chip failure, I wonder if this will be an issue with this model after so many hrs. of use, etc.?


Let us know what BenQ says and suggests . . .


Good luck!


Ian


----------



## DaGamePimp

That is definitely not normal and if you have confirmed it is not from a particular source/cable then I too would be on the phone with BenQ asap.


Jason


----------



## sponni60

One question for you guys. I am thinking about getting W1070 and I was just wondering what would be the maximum distance I can mount the PJ to get a 92" screen???? The calculators I have found seem to vary on the issue. I would like to be able to mount it about 12 feet / 6 inches away. But most of the calculators want it placed between 9 and 10 feet maximum. Could you guys verify this for me???


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sponni60*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4440#post_23232541
> 
> 
> One question for you guys. I am thinking about getting W1070 and I was just wondering what would be the maximum distance I can mount the PJ to get a 92" screen???? The calculators I have found seem to vary on the issue. I would like to be able to mount it about 12 feet / 6 inches away. But most of the calculators want it placed between 9 and 10 feet maximum. Could you guys verify this for me???



You will not be able to obtain a 92" image from 12'6".


Jason


----------



## sponni60




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4440#post_23232593
> 
> 
> You will not be able to obtain a 92" image from 12'6".
> 
> 
> Jason



Didn´t think so, just wanted to make sure.

Thanks


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4440#post_23232434
> 
> 
> I wonder if the DLP chip might be corrupt where the mirrors are either stuck or in bright scenes not opening and closing fully? If it is a chip failure, I wonder if this will be an issue with this model after so many hrs. of use, etc.?
> 
> 
> Let us know what BenQ says and suggests . . .
> 
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> Ian



I was thinking that it could be a mirror issue too. I'm not an expert on DLP tech though by any means, so I could be way off base, but the only thing I could think of that could be the cause was the mirrors, or maybe the lamp. Changing lamp power does nothing though to affect the issue.


Hope it isn't an impending thing. I use the PJ as my TV and I have around 400hrs on it.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4440#post_23232509
> 
> 
> That is definitely not normal and if you have confirmed it is not from a particular source/cable then I too would be on the phone with BenQ asap.
> 
> 
> Jason



Yeah, just counting the hours at work till I can get home lol.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sponni60*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4440#post_23232610
> 
> 
> Didn´t think so, just wanted to make sure.
> 
> Thanks



The calculator on BenQ's site is dead on accurate. What ever you figure out there would be exactly what you can do in real life.


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dchabby*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4440#post_23232116
> 
> 
> I also wanted to mention for people in canada that may want to pick up disnay's WOW disk, canada computers has it on for $15 and you may be able to pricematch with bestbuy although the best buy version is the 2 disk version and canada computers is only 1 disk.



WOW is right! Thank you so much for mentioning the Canada Computers sale. I went to my local Best Buy and showed them the pricing at CC and they give me a better price . . . I got the 2-disc version of WOW at Best Buy for $12.99. I was able to use my Best Buy $20.00 reward certificate to get this and a cheap Blu-ray movie.


Thanks again for sharing the info.!


Ian


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Just got off with BenQ. They were very helpful and didn't give me a hard time at all.


They are sending a new projector to me and I just have to put the old one in the return FedEx. Hopefully it gets here soon.


The issue isn't happning right now. I'm watching things with clouds (Pirates of the Caribbean) to try and make it happen, but it isn't. Tried the Google page too, but it was very faint. Not sure if it's cause the projector was too hot or what yesterday, and now it's just been turned on, but either way, I won't take any chances and I'll swap it out.


I'll let you guys know if it comes back and how the exchange process is.


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4470#post_23233603
> 
> 
> Just got off with BenQ. They were very helpful and didn't give me a hard time at all.
> 
> 
> They are sending a new projector to me and I just have to put the old one in the return FedEx. Hopefully it gets here soon.
> 
> 
> The issue isn't happning right now. I'm watching things with clouds (Pirates of the Caribbean) to try and make it happen, but it isn't. Tried the Google page too, but it was very faint. Not sure if it's cause the projector was too hot or what yesterday, and now it's just been turned on, but either way, I won't take any chances and I'll swap it out.
> 
> 
> I'll let you guys know if it comes back and how the exchange process is.



Hey, Stuntman Mike . . .


First, great to hear that BenQ is customer friendly . . . this is a very good thing.


I mentioned in a post I wrote yesterday that in the manual for the W1070 it mentions that you need to turn up the cooling fan (high altitude) setting when using the projector for more than 10 or 11 hrs. Even if you haven't been using it that long in one sitting, perhaps the projector does do some weird stuff when it's getting close to overheating. If the problem comes back, why not try to see if the high fan cooling setting might help.


Ian


----------



## themagic

Stuntman_mike how long have you had the BenQ W1070?


----------



## seven




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acras13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4440#post_23230217
> 
> 
> OK , the newegg deal has me right on the brink of getting this PJ , just have a couple questions for the knowledgeable folks in here .l



Oh man, I am posted overseas and was planning to buy a projector this fall while on home leave in the US so that I could hand carry it in my suitcase to my next post. However, now I'm thinking I should just go ahead and order it while it's on sale and then I can ship it with the rest of my stuff. To those who have bought it, is it packaged very securely? APO can sometimes be very rough on packages so I want to make sure it is well packaged (no room to move around within the box or free space within the box that will allow it to be crushed.)


I'm glad I skipped from page 20 of this thread to the last in time to read about the sale!


----------



## zapper

Hope that this is not a inclination that when you have so many hours on the PJ it will do what StuntMan wrote a few post before.


----------



## acras13

Any chance you can order it through the px? I found out I could special order things they didn't have at my base PX when I dated one of the employees. I was state side and never tried electronics , but it might be an option then you wouldn't have to worry about shipping damage . Another option would be call newegg , you might be able to get them to do some special packaging for you to help pad the PJ .


EDIT: couldn't remember AAFES for a minute , I just checked the AAFES website and didn't see this proj. , so disregard the first part of my post .


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seven*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4470#post_23234067
> 
> 
> Oh man, I am posted overseas and was planning to buy a projector this fall while on home leave in the US so that I could hand carry it in my suitcase to my next post. However, now I'm thinking I should just go ahead and order it while it's on sale and then I can ship it with the rest of my stuff. To those who have bought it, is it packaged very securely? APO can sometimes be very rough on packages so I want to make sure it is well packaged (no room to move around within the box or free space within the box that will allow it to be crushed.)
> 
> 
> I'm glad I skipped from page 20 of this thread to the last in time to read about the sale!



Having the unit shipped via the USPS should be okay . . . but like you say, rough handling could do damage regardless of how well packaged a projector is.


I don't know how well a reseller packages the retail box for shipping. But I know that BenQ ships a unit directly they do so using a slightly over sized heavy-duty corrugated box. I've bought projectors in the past where retailers (even Epson directly) simply place the projector in the mail with a label on the retail box - without further protection. Usually the box gets a bit "dinged", but the projector and accessories are usually okay (in my case anyway).


The BenQ W1070 projector comes in a fairly light-duty cardboard box . . . but the projector is well packaged with ample Styrofoam protection. If it were me, I'd take a chance that it will all be okay since I've had Blu-ray players, projectors and other similar things come through the mail in less-than-adequate packaging - and all has been good.


When you get the projector, I'm sure you are going to love what it does for the price - it really is a steal for the price.


Good luck and enjoy!


Ian


----------



## petesvt

Been lurking for a long time doing homework on projectors. I was going to hold off for a Epson 3020, but at 899.00 shipped on Newegg I could not pass that up. I got a 92" fixed frame screen and this will be my first projector. I figured that this one would be the best one to get my "hands wet" so to speak. I hoping that this will be a nice upgrade from my Sammy C8000 55" TV.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petesvt*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4470#post_23234442
> 
> 
> Been lurking for a long time doing homework on projectors. I was going to hold off for a Epson 3020, but at 899.00 shipped on Newegg I could not pass that up. I got a 92" fixed frame screen and this will be my first projector. I figured that this one would be the best one to get my "hands wet" so to speak. I hoping that this will be a nice upgrade from my Sammy C8000 55" TV.



It will be a great upgrade and for the price its a steal, you will enjoy a Theater in your own home, you cannot go wrong on this PJ.


----------



## GeroJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4440#post_23232665
> 
> 
> ... I use the PJ as my TV and I have around 400hrs on it.



Our PJ is also used as a TV (family room). 490 hours of use to date. Saturday usage often tops 16 hours of continuous Smart-Eco on time. No issues relating to overheating observed to date.


(Glad to hear the price continues to drop. If it keeps going, maybe I'll have to buy a spare projector instead of a spare bulb!!!)


----------



## vagos1103gr1

I have the laptop connecting with the pj what is the best refresh rate for viewing films? 24p? Or 60p refresh rate? I have the intel 4000 and the nvidia 660m on my laptop connecting with hdmi.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Could anyone at all give me a percentage of how low the lens shift can go on this projector, standing in it's normal position, not upside down?


I read some specs of this projector on the benQ wbsite and it shows the figures 110% 130% +5%?


----------



## Bez

Hey guys

Looking at getting this projector but unsure about screen size.


Ill be sitting about 12feet from the screen.

Im keen for 120"


Will there be a noticeable difference in picture quality between 100" and 120" ?


Cheers


----------



## coderguy

You don't want to go 100" from 12 feet back, that's too small, go for the bigger screen.


----------



## solaris72

Any one what kind of cable to buy for DC 12V trigger port for w1070 to connect to my elite 120 inch screen?


Really appreciate any suggestion.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4470#post_23233688
> 
> 
> Hey, Stuntman Mike . . .
> 
> 
> First, great to hear that BenQ is customer friendly . . . this is a very good thing.
> 
> 
> I mentioned in a post I wrote yesterday that in the manual for the W1070 it mentions that you need to turn up the cooling fan (high altitude) setting when using the projector for more than 10 or 11 hrs. Even if you haven't been using it that long in one sitting, perhaps the projector does do some weird stuff when it's getting close to overheating. If the problem comes back, why not try to see if the high fan cooling setting might help.
> 
> 
> Ian



I'll give that a shot. It's supposed to be cooler the higher in altitude you go though, so I don't understand why the fan would work harder in High Altitude mode.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *themagic*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4470#post_23233959
> 
> 
> Stuntman_mike how long have you had the BenQ W1070?



I got mine on March 5th, but I didn't start using it until a few days later, so maybe March 9th or so.


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4470#post_23235494
> 
> 
> I'll give that a shot. It's supposed to be cooler the higher in altitude you go though, so I don't understand why the fan would work harder in High Altitude mode.



The atmosphere is thinner at the altitude where BenQ, Epson and others recommend the high fan mode. It's not the ambient temperature at the elevation that is the concern - the bulb is somewhat taxed due to the change in air pressure. The higher fan speed works to keep a any issues with increased pressure on the lamp when it's hot in check.


Ian


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4470#post_23235794
> 
> 
> The atmosphere is thinner at the altitude where BenQ, Epson and others recommend the high fan mode. It's not the ambient temperature at the elevation that is the concern - the bulb is somewhat taxed due to the change in air pressure. The higher fan speed works to keep a any issues with increased pressure on the lamp when it's hot in check.
> 
> 
> Ian




Got you.


Are there any downsides to just using High Altitude all the time, at sea level, other than probable increase in fan noise? If it will protect the lamp, I might live with it.


----------



## CharlesZ7

*Question to everyone about firmware 1.05 issues:*


Our third projector with firmware 1.05 starts and remains in, I'm guessing, normal lamp mode for a couple minutes and the "lamp power" option is NOT available in the settings during this time. After a couple minutes the option becomes available. I say it is probably in normal lamp mode because of the fan noise — it's running high. Did not notice this in the previous projectors.


Two, with lamp mode set to economic the fan is now the same level as when in normal lamp mode, only smarteco has a lower fan speed. The previous two projectors both were the quietest in economic lamp mode.


*Flickering*

The last projector lamp would "pump" a little when switching to very bright screens, like when I would display the desktop with windows explorer open. You could visibly see the lamp changing brightness a couple times real quickly. Did not see that on the first or third projectors however, the first and third clearly do NOT have the same amount of lumens as the second (see below). However, can't say I've seen exactly what stuntman has seen on any of the projectors.

*FYI about the W1070's lumens*

Now that we are on our third projector and have had some time with it, I believe their are two "models" of W1070 being shipped. I say this because our first and third projector are very close in lumens/brightness but the second was noticeably brighter. The second projector never needed to have gamma above 2.2, regardless of how much light was being let into the room — within reason, of course. Watching at 2.2 gamma in black-out conditions was too bright — at our temp 84" screen. The first and third need 2.2 for black-out conditions and even then I don't think it's as bright. Going with 2.4, even in black-out conditions, just isn't that bright — it is watchable but nowhere near the second projector's brightness — and it can't handle as much daylight into the room no matter what the gamma is set to.


Even though I set the second (brightest one we've had) and third projector (seems very similar to the first) side by side it was impossible for me to see just how bright they were because of limitations in the room and screen size; however, it was obvious that the third needed at least two points higher on brightness to even look similar in shadow detail. This is, honestly, a little disappointing







as the brighter projector was great for daylight living-room issues whereas the current one really needs the blinds fully closes so the least amount of light is let in.


I do believe this is why we are seeing some very different opinions of how much light this projector can handle and how bright it should be per screen size. Well, it's because some are getting brighter projectors than others.


This seems obvious when we compare the following two "pro" reviews
http://www.avforums.com/reviews/BenQ-W1070-1080p-Full-HD-3D-DLP-Projector-Review_498/Test_Results.html 


> Quote:
> Rather surprisingly for a budget projector with a data grade history, it wasn't that bright as we were expecting and in the Economic lamp mode we were only getting around 900 lumens. If you switched to the Normal lamp mode, the brightness increased to 1,100 lumens but it was still a long way from the claimed 2,000 lumens.


 http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/w1070/performance.php 


> Quote:
> Lumen Output and Color Temp at 100 IRE (mid zoom):
> 
> Dynamic= 1786 @ 7754
> 
> Standard= 1730 @ 6912
> 
> Cinema= 1711 @ 6913, 1109 @ 7359 with Eco lamp, 1335 @ 6566 with Normal lamp and Brilliant Color off.
> 
> User 1= 1730 @ 6897
> 
> User 2= 1730 @ 6904



They are getting, at a minimum, at least 200 lumen difference. . . if I'm reading everything correctly. However, I do believe we have seen this lumen issue with the three W1070's we've had.


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4470#post_23235939
> 
> 
> Got you.
> 
> 
> Are there any downsides to just using High Altitude all the time, at sea level, other than probable increase in fan noise? If it will protect the lamp, I might live with it.



I ran this question by Epson (about my 5010) and they said it was fine to leave on the high altitude fan mode all the time. I can't see why BenQ projectors would be different in when it comes to constant hi fan speed. You might want to ask BenQ, just to be sure. I think it's a great idea IF it (at near sea level) might add a slight benefit to the lamp. I think the reason that there is a slower fan speed is so that manufacturers can advertise a lower db noise floor when it comes to how quiet the projector can run. The only downside (maybe) to running the higher speed is that the fan might not last as long if it causes the bearings to wear much sooner than they would normally.


But, if lack of cooling could be causing the image anomaly that you had come and go, then the high fan speed might help. Worth a try to see if it fixes the issue before the new unit arrives. Others have mentioned that there is a plastic film in the bulb housing area that seems to be something accidentally left behind from the manufacturing process. I haven't looked in my projector to see if I have this left-over bit of protective film since my unit has been performing without issue . . . but others have say they have had problems with overheating where this film may have been the problem. One person here called VisualApex (where they bought their unit) and they suggested to simply remove the plastic and throw it away.


Ian


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesZ7*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4470#post_23235992
> 
> *
> 
> FYI about the W1070's lumens
> 
> Now that we are on our third projector and have had some time with it, I believe their are two "models" of W1070 being shipped. I say this because our first and third projector are very close in lumens/brightness but the second was noticeably brighter. The second projector never needed to have gamma above 2.2, regardless of how much light was being let into the room — within reason, of course. Watching at 2.2 gamma in black-out conditions was too bright — at our temp 84" screen. The first and third need 2.2 for black-out conditions and even then I don't think it's as bright. Going with 2.4, even in black-out conditions, just isn't that bright — it is watchable but nowhere near the second projector's brightness — and it can't handle as much daylight into the room no matter what the gamma is set to.
> 
> *



Hi, CharlesZ7 . . .


What you say is interesting. Someone here posted a link to service manuals (PDF files) for the W1070. Here is something I cut and pasted from the manual. See point 2 below. The written spec seems to suggest that 50% of the W1070 units made will have 50% initial minimum brightness. I don't have a clue what this really means, but it does sound like they have units where half of them have performance (brightness characteristics) that differ from the other half. I wonder if they do this with a new model to see if one version performs more reliably in the field than the other? Interesting that you should mention this pretty much the same time I stumbled upon this "spec" for the projector.


If you find the brightness so much lower with the unit you have vs. what you originally purchased, you can ask BenQ about this spec and ask to have a unit that provides a brighter image - if they really do make two versions. Let us know if you find this to be the case. Interesting.


*

12.2 Lamp Lifetime

1). Lamp hour = Total lamp hour= X(hours used in Normal

mode) + Y(hours used in Eco mode) + Z(hours used in

SmartEco mode)

X= lamp life spec of SmartEco/lamp life spec of Normal mode

Y= lamp life spec of SmartEco/lamp life spec of Eco mode

Z= lamp life spec of SmartEco/lamp life spec of SmartEco

mode.

2). 50% of Projectors will have 50% Initial Minimum

Brightness*


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4470#post_23236043
> 
> 
> I ran this question by Epson (about my 5010) and they said it was fine to leave on the high altitude fan mode all the time. I can't see why BenQ projectors would be different in when it comes to constant hi fan speed. You might want to ask BenQ, just to be sure. I think it's a great idea IF it (at near sea level) might add a slight benefit to the lamp. I think the reason that there is a slower fan speed is so that manufacturers can advertise a lower db noise floor when it comes to how quiet the projector can run. The only downside (maybe) to running the higher speed is that the fan might not last as long if it causes the bearings to wear much sooner than they would normally.
> 
> 
> But, if lack of cooling could be causing the image anomaly that you had come and go, then the high fan speed might help. Worth a try to see if it fixes the issue before the new unit arrives. Others have mentioned that there is a plastic film in the bulb housing area that seems to be something accidentally left behind from the manufacturing process. I haven't looked in my projector to see if I have this left-over bit of protective film since my unit has been performing without issue . . . but others have say they have had problems with overheating where this film may have been the problem. One person here called VisualApex (where they bought their unit) and they suggested to simply remove the plastic and throw it away.
> 
> 
> Ian



I will try it and see how loud it is. I don't really hear the fan now unless the source is muted, so hopefully it won't be too noticeable at high. Don't think I heard it during 3D content either come to think of it.


Either way, I already put in for the new PJ to come. I'll see how the new one does and as long as it doesn't have any issues, I'll take the new one just in case and send the old one back.


I've never opened the PJ to check about that sticker, although I do remember others mentioning it. Not sure it was left on by mistake, or if BenQ put it there to see if the lamp has been tampered with though. I'll ask them about it and see what they say. I'm on a chat with a BenQ tech as I type this.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

According to a BenQ 2nd Level tech, running in high altitude mode is not recommended at sea level as it will put unnecessary wear and tear on the fan.


As for the plastic label on the lamp housing, they said not to remove it. It is there to protect against dust. Never seen it so don't know if this makes sense or not, but they at least know it's there, so it wasn't left by accident and they don't want it removed.


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4470#post_23236129
> 
> 
> Hi, CharlesZ7 . . .
> 
> 
> What you say is interesting. Someone here posted a link to service manuals (PDF files) for the W1070. Here is something I cut and pasted from the manual. See point 2 below. The written spec seems to suggest that 50% of the W1070 units made will have 50% initial minimum brightness. I don't have a clue what this really means, but it does sound like they have units where half of them have performance (brightness characteristics) that differ from the other half. I wonder if they do this with a new model to see if one version performs more reliably in the field than the other? Interesting that you should mention this pretty much the same time I stumbled upon this "spec" for the projector.
> 
> 
> If you find the brightness so much lower with the unit you have vs. what you originally purchased, you can ask BenQ about this spec and ask to have a unit that provides a brighter image - if they really do make two versions. Let us know if you find this to be the case. Interesting.
> 
> *12.2 Lamp Lifetime
> 
> 1). Lamp hour = Total lamp hour= X(hours used in Normal mode) + Y(hours used in Eco mode) + Z(hours used in SmartEco mode)
> 
> X= lamp life spec of SmartEco/lamp life spec of Normal mode
> 
> Y= lamp life spec of SmartEco/lamp life spec of Eco mode
> 
> Z= lamp life spec of SmartEco/lamp life spec of SmartEco mode.
> 
> 
> 2). 50% of Projectors will have 50% Initial Minimum Brightness*



Yeah, I don't really understand what they mean by #2 either. Does that mean that the 50% with "initial minimum brightness" is equivalent to decreased brightness due to usage — if I understand correctly you will decrease about 30% brightness during first 1/2 of lamp life. And does that then mean those with "initial minimum brightness" will still decrease ~30% due to usage or hold better because they shipped with "initial minimum brightness?"










And what is "initial minimum brightness" exactly? Less useable lumens? Just a setting? A lamp that is lower wattage and/or outputs less lumens?










The same phrase, "Initial Minimum Brightness," does show up for a few other projectors however I'm unable to find any clarification as to what it means.


As far as getting a replacement. . . we are already on our *third* W1070. We've found it rather challenging just to get a solid working one, let alone getting picky about the lumens lol

first projector, half the screen went darker

second projector, fan screeched and got worse over time

third projector, no fan noise yet and less image noise than the previous two. . . so, try for a brighter one and get more image noise? or possibly another bad fan, etc? . . . no we'll see how this one goes.


However, it would be nice if they did have some sort of explanation about #2 and what that actually means.


Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesZ7*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4470#post_23236405
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't really understand what they mean by #2 either. Does that mean that the 50% with "initial minimum brightness" is equivalent to decreased brightness due to usage — if I understand correctly you will decrease about 30% brightness during first 1/2 of lamp life. And does that then mean those with "initial minimum brightness" will still decrease ~30% due to usage or hold better because they shipped with "initial minimum brightness?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is "initial minimum brightness" exactly? Less useable lumens? Just a setting? A lamp that is lower wattage and/or outputs less lumens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same phrase, "Initial Minimum Brightness," does show up for a few other projectors however I'm unable to find any clarification as to what it means.
> 
> 
> As far as getting a replacement. . . we are already on our *third* W1070. We've found it rather challenging just to get a solid working one, let alone getting picky about the lumens lol
> 
> first projector, half the screen went darker
> 
> second projector, fan screeched and got worse over time
> 
> third projector, no fan noise yet and less image noise than the previous two. . . so, try for a brighter one and get more image noise? or possibly another bad fan, etc? . . . no we'll see how this one goes.
> 
> 
> However, it would be nice if they did have some sort of explanation about #2 and what that actually means.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info!!!



How did you do your replacements?


RMA and send defective projector in and wait for replacement to be sent back, or QXchange and have a hold put on your credit card, with new unit shipped out immediately and send the other back within 30 days to get the hold taken off?


I did the latter. If you have the funds available to be put on hold, you could always get a new one shipped to you and be able to compare them side by side and send the other back. Less risky that way from a hardware standpoint, though I know not everyone wants to have a hold put on their card for $1000 some odd dollars.


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4470#post_23236428
> 
> 
> How did you do your replacements?
> 
> 
> RMA and send defective projector in and wait for replacement to be sent back, or QXchange and have a hold put on your credit card, with new unit shipped out immediately and send the other back within 30 days to get the hold taken off?
> 
> 
> I did the latter. If you have the funds available to be put on hold, you could always get a new one shipped to you and be able to compare them side by side and send the other back. Less risky that way from a hardware standpoint, though I know not everyone wants to have a hold put on their card for $1000 some odd dollars.



We did QXchange both times. However, we did need to point BenQ customer service in that direction. Not to mention explain their 30 day return policy to them — from the date you receive it.


Yeah, we could always keep trying till we get THE perfect one. . . but what a hassle! If they are going to ship two versions they should label them appropriately IMHO.

e.g. W1070A with 2000 lumens, W1070B with 1800 (or 1300 to be more exact) lumens and let the customer decide if they want the extra brightness and/or make it a setting change. Hiding something like that IMO is bunk! If they are using it for testing then they are saying, please test our beta equipment but we aren't going to tell you that you are a beta tester.


I hope someone actually knows that this initial minimum brightness means, exactly. If not we'll call BenQ later this week and ask them what's the deal.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesZ7*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4470#post_23236478
> 
> 
> We did QXchange both times. However, we did need to point BenQ customer service in that direction. Not to mention explain their 30 day return policy to them — from the date you receive it.
> 
> 
> Yeah, we could always keep trying till we get THE perfect one. . . but what a hassle! If they are going to ship two versions they should label them appropriately IMHO.
> 
> e.g. W1070A with 2000 lumens, W1070B with 1800 (or 1300 to be more exact) lumens and let the customer decide if they want the extra brightness and/or make it a setting change. Hiding something like that IMO is bunk! If they are using it for testing then they are saying, please test our beta equipment but we aren't going to tell you that you are a beta tester.
> 
> 
> I hope someone actually knows that this initial minimum brightness means, exactly. If not we'll call BenQ later this week and ask them what's the deal.



Yeah, I had to actually ask them to send a new one and I would ship the old one back and that they could take my cc. I guess they would rather not do that and just have you send back a PJ and then they ship out another after they receive it. I'm not going that long without a TV though, even though I have my Panny in the bedroom.


They told me that the PJ will ship tomorrow and I should have it in 3 business days. Hopefully it gets here quicker than that and I can get it Friday. Would give me the weekend to demo it. I have 30 days to ship the old one back anyway, but still.


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4470#post_23237010
> 
> 
> Yeah, I had to actually ask them to send a new one and I would ship the old one back and that they could take my cc. I guess they would rather not do that and just have you send back a PJ and then they ship out another after they receive it. I'm not going that long without a TV though, even though I have my Panny in the bedroom.
> 
> 
> They told me that the PJ will ship tomorrow and I should have it in 3 business days. Hopefully it gets here quicker than that and I can get it Friday. Would give me the weekend to demo it. I have 30 days to ship the old one back anyway, but still.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4470#post_23234068
> 
> 
> Hope that this is not a inclination that when you have so many hours on the PJ it will do what StuntMan wrote a few post before.



Part of it is an issue with credit cards. CC will charge for a refund. Don't know about holds. For us they put a hold on the same cc while sending out the next one. The problem was getting them to send the projector and RMA. The first time took well over a week and then we contacted them again. Honestly, they seem really disorganized. When we first called about the W1070 & W1080ST it was as if we called a private home. Then a month later is seems as though they finally got some real customer service reps. . . I'm not too sure about BenQ's US operations lol


Back on the lumen issue. . .

Tracked down the Level 2 manual. It states 1600 lumen minimum for white. So?!?!? if we are getting 50% of the projectors shipping with 50% minimum lumen does that mean 800 lumen minimum for the unlucky sods? Could explain why some are saying they are getting about 1,000 lumen post calibration. . . Seems like a massive variance if this is the case.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesZ7*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4470#post_23237172
> 
> 
> 
> Part of it is an issue with credit cards. CC will charge for a refund. Don't know about holds. For us they put a hold on the same cc while sending out the next one. The problem was getting them to send the projector and RMA. The first time took well over a week and then we contacted them again. Honestly, they seem really disorganized. When we first called about the W1070 & W1080ST it was as if we called a private home. Then a month later is seems as though they finally got some real customer service reps. . . I'm not too sure about BenQ's US operations lol
> 
> 
> Back on the lumen issue. . .
> 
> Tracked down the Level 2 manual. It states 1600 lumen minimum for white. So?!?!? if we are getting 50% of the projectors shipping with 50% minimum lumen does that mean 800 lumen minimum for the unlucky sods? Could explain why some are saying they are getting about 1,000 lumen post calibration. . . Seems like a massive variance if this is the case.



They seemed like they were on the ball when I called and then again during an online chat. Like I said though, the only thing was that I had to bring up the exchange in lieu of sending mine in first.


On the lumens, I gotta believe that this is a serious misunderstanding. If they are shipping projectors that are rated at 2000 lumens and half of them are actually 1000 lumens, then that is a big ass problem of class action proportions.


I never used my meter to measure lumen output from the lens, only ftL from the screen. When I get the replacement though, I will.


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4500#post_23237212
> 
> 
> They seemed like they were on the ball when I called and then again during an online chat. Like I said though, the only thing was that I had to bring up the exchange in lieu of sending mine in first.
> 
> 
> On the lumens, I gotta believe that this is a serious misunderstanding. If they are shipping projectors that are rated at 2000 lumens and half of them are actually 1000 lumens, then that is a big ass problem of class action proportions.
> 
> 
> I never used my meter to measure lumen output from the lens, only ftL from the screen. When I get the replacement though, I will.



We've emailed the last customer service agent we dealt with about the lumen issue. . . if we don't hear from him within a couple days we'll call and find out specifics.


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4470#post_23236129
> 
> 
> Hi, CharlesZ7 . . .
> 
> 
> What you say is interesting. Someone here posted a link to service manuals (PDF files) for the W1070. Here is something I cut and pasted from the manual. See point 2 below. The written spec seems to suggest that 50% of the W1070 units made will have 50% initial minimum brightness. I don't have a clue what this really means, but it does sound like they have units where half of them have performance (brightness characteristics) that differ from the other half. I wonder if they do this with a new model to see if one version performs more reliably in the field than the other? Interesting that you should mention this pretty much the same time I stumbled upon this "spec" for the projector.
> 
> 
> If you find the brightness so much lower with the unit you have vs. what you originally purchased, you can ask BenQ about this spec and ask to have a unit that provides a brighter image - if they really do make two versions. Let us know if you find this to be the case. Interesting.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 12.2 Lamp Lifetime
> 
> 1). Lamp hour = Total lamp hour= X(hours used in Normal
> 
> mode) + Y(hours used in Eco mode) + Z(hours used in
> 
> SmartEco mode)
> 
> X= lamp life spec of SmartEco/lamp life spec of Normal mode
> 
> Y= lamp life spec of SmartEco/lamp life spec of Eco mode
> 
> Z= lamp life spec of SmartEco/lamp life spec of SmartEco
> 
> mode.
> 
> 2). 50% of Projectors will have 50% Initial Minimum
> 
> Brightness*





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesZ7*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4470#post_23237172
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> Back on the lumen issue. . .
> 
> Tracked down the Level 2 manual. It states 1600 lumen minimum for white. So?!?!? if we are getting 50% of the projectors shipping with 50% minimum lumen does that mean 800 lumen minimum for the unlucky sods? Could explain why some are saying they are getting about 1,000 lumen post calibration. . . Seems like a massive variance if this is the case.



The BenQ spec. means that when new, all of the W1070 projectors should have at least 1600 lumens (i.e, with a new lamp) and at the rated life time (after the number or houres listed as the life of the lamp for the mode you are using) then 50% of the projectors will have lost half of the original brightness (i..e., will still provide at least 1600/2 = 800 lumens minimum). This follows the industry standard for rating the life of a lamp as the point at which it drops to 50% of the original lumens output. The bottom line is all new W1070s should have at least 1600 lumens output in the brightest mode.


----------



## acras13

Hey guys , FYI , newegg is out of stock as of 4:45pm PST. No more $899 deal. Naturally , I found this out when I went to their website to order mine , I was busy building my screen , got it hung on my wall and now I get to pay $100 more for not managing my time wisely.


----------



## zapper

Lets hope that BenQ will stand behind their W1070 Projector, I had to send my first one back do to a handshake issue, so time will tell us.


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4500#post_23237802
> 
> 
> 
> The BenQ spec. means that when new, all of the W1070 projectors should have at least 1600 lumens (i.e, with a new lamp) and at the rated life time (after the number or houres listed as the life of the lamp for the mode you are using) then 50% of the projectors will have lost half of the original brightness (i..e., will still provide at least 1600/2 = 800 lumens minimum). This follows the industry standard for rating the life of a lamp as the point at which it drops to 50% of the original lumens output. The bottom line is all new W1070s should have at least 1600 lumens output in the brightest mode.



Thanks for the clarification!!!


When you say "brightest mode" that really isn't just "normal" lamp mode but bumping everything up to get the brightest possible white image, correct? So, while one may ship with 1600 lumens max another may easily get 1800+ lumens? And this is just the luck of the draw thus the two reviews I linked to on the previous page, one of them got a brighter one than the other? Just as we've gotten — one bright one and two dimmer ones.


So, in reality we have a 400 lumen difference that we can expect? 1600 being the minimum a projector should ship with and 2000 being the maximum? And these numbers will play out with calibration and modes thus if you get one that maxes out at 1600 out of the box you may only be getting 1,000 or less in say cinema 2.2 gamma calibrated while one like projectorreviews got will be getting 1,700 post calibration?


In other words, we are really buying a 1600 lumen projector.


oh. . . is it normal to see new projectors get such a wide range in calibrated lumens like we see with projectorreviews Vs avforum (~1,100 Vs ~1,700) on this projector — that's a very big difference. We purchased this because of projectorreviews review and what the got for calibrated lumens. Being new to projectors we didn't think that there would be such a big difference if the product line — a ~55% difference is very significant.


thanks


----------



## Nimoy

I believe that Art's numbers are with brilliant colour engaged. This might explain the measured differences.


----------



## acras13

Quote :

oh. . . is it normal to see new projectors get such a wide range in calibrated lumens like we see with projectorreviews Vs avforum (~1,100 Vs ~1,700) on this projector — that's a very big difference. We purchased this because of projectorreviews review and what the got for calibrated lumens. Being new to projectors we didn't think that there would be such a big difference if the product line — a ~55% difference is very significant.


AV forum is a UK based website maybe the discrepancy is because of the conversion from metric ? Seriously though , might there be a difference between European and U.S. manufacturing or material , or maybe because of the power supply difference between the locales? I wouldn't think it would make that large of a difference , but might contribute.


----------



## sirip




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acras13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4500#post_23237934
> 
> 
> Hey guys , FYI , newegg is out of stock as of 4:45pm PST. No more $899 deal. Naturally , I found this out when I went to their website to order mine , I was busy building my screen , got it hung on my wall and now I get to pay $100 more for not managing my time wisely.



Don't get discouraged. Keep checking this week as often as possible. They ran out of Acer H6510BD over the weekend. But, they had one or two, i think, back on Monday again. I grabbed the last one - $629 plus tax. Now they are sold out again.


----------



## acras13

Ehh , not discouraged much , I'll probably end up buying from Amazon , not a big deal , the newegg deal expires on Thursday and I doubt if they'll have stock by then. I'm excited about it now I have my screen up , it puts the size in perspective behind my 50" plasma .


----------



## nightnday

I was going to order the Acer H6510BD from newegg as well but when they sold out i went with the benq at amazon. Should be here today hoping everything goes well!... I dunno what happen to my ml500 but the led went dim with 2000+ hours. Do you guys recommend any warrenty service? Plan on using this for everyday viewing.


----------



## djdaveofkc

Squaretrade is my opinion for best warranty, you can usually find a 30% off coupon and you get 3 years on new products.


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nimoy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4500#post_23238258
> 
> 
> I believe that Art's numbers are with brilliant colour engaged. This might explain the measured differences.



I picked the closest two settings between the two reviewers with BC off and the difference is still over 200 lumens. However, those are pre-calibrated on Art's site. I thought they were post calibration. However, Art is consistently getting over 200 more lumen out of the projector sent to him by BenQ vs the one avforum used (one purchased, I believe) — possible cherry picking of review projectors by BenQ? Anyways, Art's final post calibrated lumens is 1,700 — 600 lumen above avforums best lumen and I really doubt brilliant color will make up for all that. Finally, in our experience with three of these projectors there is a significant difference in brightness between one of them and the other two. IMHO I believe that two of them are 1600 lumen MAX and the other could reach the 2000 lumen rating. And this shows in some reviews now. All in all BenQ knows they are shipping 1600 lumen projectors as stated in their service manual which, btw, is not easy to find — IMHO these numbers should have been published in the user manual so customers could make a more informed decision.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acras13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4500#post_23238339
> 
> 
> Quote :
> 
> oh. . . is it normal to see new projectors get such a wide range in calibrated lumens like we see with projectorreviews Vs avforum (~1,100 Vs ~1,700) on this projector — that's a very big difference. We purchased this because of projectorreviews review and what the got for calibrated lumens. Being new to projectors we didn't think that there would be such a big difference if the product line — a ~55% difference is very significant.
> 
> 
> AV forum is a UK based website maybe the discrepancy is because of the conversion from metric ? Seriously though , might there be a difference between European and U.S. manufacturing or material , or maybe because of the power supply difference between the locales? I wouldn't think it would make that large of a difference , but might contribute.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nimoy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4500#post_23238258
> 
> 
> I believe that Art's numbers are with brilliant colour engaged. This might explain the measured differences.



I believe they are all 'Made in China' and I would assume that they would adjust for power supply however, if that were the case we should see the brighter one in the UK, not the US. Nonetheless, we are still speaking about what BenQ is selling these as (2000 lumens) and what they clearly state they will ship with via their service manual (1600 lumens) — sure, some might get lucky and get ones that ship with more than 1600 lumens but that seems to be what they are stating, they should ship with a minimum of1600 lumens not 2000 lumens — that's a full white image maxing out settings to get max lumens, not a watchable image. So, if they know it's 1600, why is it being advertised as 2000? Because one out of a batch of thousands can get 2000 lumens?


I don't know. All I know is the three projectors we have received from BenQ. Out of those three one was nice and bright — bright enough to be considered a "living-room" projector — and the other two are noticeably dimmer — not bright enough to really be considered a "living-room" projector as they can handle very little ambient light and still be "watchable." If I knew we were purchasing a 1600 lumen projector. . . we would not have purchased it! Yes, I know companies play games with these numbers and that's why we waited for the first "professional" reviews which now seem to be reviews of "cherry picked" projectors by BenQ, IMHO.


----------



## spoll

Hey Guys- I've been reading since day one and just purchased the w1070 from Newegg. I have only played it for an hour or so on a 120" and have to say that the picture is beautiful with HD cable for starters so I'm excited about watching BD and 3D soon. The version I have is 1.04 so I'm a little bummed about that but after reading the threads I assumed that the different fan selections would result in different fan speeds? Not so here, Normal, Eco and Smart Eco seem to be running at the same speed, is this normal or going back?


Thanks


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spoll*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4500#post_23239933
> 
> 
> Hey Guys- I've been reading since day one and just purchased the w1070 from Newegg. I have only played it for an hour or so on a 120" and have to say that the picture is beautiful with HD cable for starters so I'm excited about watching BD and 3D soon. The version I have is 1.04 so I'm a little bummed about that but after reading the threads I assumed that the different fan selections would result in different fan speeds? Not so here, Normal, Eco and Smart Eco seem to be running at the same speed, is this normal or going back?
> 
> 
> Thanks



The fan in our first two with firmware 1.04 ran at different speeds for the different lamp settings. Our current one with 1.05 has one speed for smarteco and another speed for everything else.


So, I would say that the fan running at the same speed for different modes is NOT normal.


----------



## spoll

That's what I thought. I'll have more time this weekend to play around and then check with BenQ, thanks.


----------



## petesvt

Mine was sitting on my door step this morning, and sadly I have to go to work soon. But coming from a 55" LCD tv all I can say is wow! really nice colors, etc. I probably should have went for a 100" or 110" screen over the 92" but this will do for now. I really have not had to much of a chance to play with all of the setting but this was a excellent upgrade for me.


----------



## Morkeleb

The family and I watched The Life of Pi on Blu-ray non 3d version and wow what a great movie to run on this projector. I thought in terms of PQ it's one of the best I've seen on my Benq yet. Very sharp image and tons of beautiful scenes to enjoy the great colors from the W1070, great movie IMO also.


----------



## kreeturez

Picked one of these up a few days ago (Firmware V1.04); with my decision purely based on this thread (and a few reviews) and have been spending some quality time with it.


A few notes from personal experience that might assist others in their decision:
*RBE*: Rainbow Effect is a massive consideration for a DLP projector. I also discovered that this is something I'm pretty susceptible to. The W1070 turned out to be almost RBE-free for me: but NOT straight out of the box. Here's why: as mentioned a bit earlier in the thread (thanks, *JaMiR*!), the projector has a 3x mechanical (or 6x 'effective', since it contains two sets of RGB segments) color wheel. 6x is rather high (that's good for reducing RBE): but it turns out it does NOT run at this speed for all refresh rates!

Plugging it straight into my OpenELEC-Running Raspberry Pi initially yielded more rainbow artifacts than I could bear. Remembering reading about the varying color-wheel speeds on this thread, I was relieved to find that when dropping to [email protected] (rather than the default [email protected]), the wheel audibly sped up (sounds a bit like a soft jet engine accelerating, when changing refresh rates with an ear to the fan vent), and my RBE woes were gone!

The slightly lower refresh rate doesn't impact PQ and motion is still smooth (most video content is at a lower 24hz; and gaming at 50hz is still excellent: even 30fps is considered good in-game).


Hence if your source device allows you to change refresh rates (most devices should), you may want to start by dropping (or even increasing) to 50hz if you notice rainbows. I've found it almost impossible to detect them since.

This might also explain why some reviewers have raved about the relative absence of RBE on this projector (compared to the competition) while others have said it's on par: they may be reviewing at different refresh rates. Still, try before you buy to make sure (if RBE is an issue for you) - and confirm the displayed refresh rate when you do so!
*2D PQ*: This is excellent. Mild calibration yields a large, bright, good-looking picture in 2D; especially with 1080p content. 720p content is also great; with well-encoded SD looking OK and poorly encoded SD looking - well - poor. This is to be expected at the screen size, I guess: but for 2D viewing, you won't be disappointed. The only weakness lies with the projector's relatively average black levels (even when using SmartEco), despite decent shadow detailing. At the price point, this is considered a small compromise. Also note that although the projector's high lamp brightness allows a bit of ambient light to be present, any excess ambient light is going to hurt black levels further.
*Fan Noise*: This varies widely depending on lamp mode. Using 'Brilliant Color' and 'High Altitude' modes both on (which increase the fan speed) - and comparing it to my PS3 Slim, running on SmartEco sounds like the PS3 at idle (not particularly loud); while running at Normal or even Eco (!) modes is much louder; comparable to the PS3 under heavy load. The projector's position may make a difference here: if ceiling mounted, the noise may not matter. The fan is also louder on startup than it is after the device has found a source. I've left SmartEco on, which extends lamp life, produces some dynamic contrast and keeps fan noise low, at the expense of a bit of semi-noticeable modulated dimming when changing from a dark to a bright scene. It's well worth it, at least to me.
*3D Experience*: Your mileage will vary, but this is the one area where I was a bit underwhelmed - for a few reasons. First, the projector's adherence to HDMI-related timing standards seriously hampers supported resolutions for 3D. Half-Resolution SBS rips, for example, are a no-no at 1080p: the standards dictate that 1080i is for SBS, with 1080p reserved for Top-Bottom (i.e. over-under or 'OU') rips only. Starting a 1080p Half-SBS rip at native resolution disables the SBS menu option, forcing you to change resolution to 1080i, thus lowering quality. (Note that this shouldn't be a problem for a blu-ray player playing 3D blu-rays since the player will frame-pack the 3D image automatically. It'll probably be an issue for an Xbox or HTPC, though). This is a far cry from, say, my LG 3D LED TV, which allows either SBS or OU at any resolution or refresh rate. I suspect I'll be re-ripping most of my 3D blu-rays just to support the projector.

Nvidia's 3DTV-Play technology is even more restrictive, allowing 3D gaming from a PC at just two timings: [email protected], and [email protected] The former looks good but isn't really suited for gaming (refresh rate is rather low for high-speed play); and the latter seems to be prone to rainbows, possibly due to the 60hz refresh rate. Lack of choice is always frustrating - and here especially, since you actually have to change your desktop refresh rate for some games if you don't use one of those two by default, along with the screen resolution in the game's settings. I tested using Arkham City, which, comparatively, looks beautiful on my 3D-Vision Dell-Laptop monitor at [email protected] (60hz per eye), with no setting changes required.


Finally, the actual 3D experience on the projector is decent but a bit underwhelming too: the contrast ratio seems to suffer (possibly due to the glasses) - even after some calibration - and images aren't as punchy in 3D as they are in 2D: the loss in image fidelity from 2D to 3D is greater here than on the LG 3D LED TV (which uses lower-quality passive technology, but still looks better) for the same video.


I also noticed quite a bit of RBE using a natively-supported Top/Bottom 1080p rip running at 24hz on the projector. Even when taking off the glasses, RBE was pretty noticeable at this resolution/refresh-rate/3D-mode. If anyone knows how to improve this to 2D/50hz standards (*JaMiR*, maybe?







), I'd be interested to hear!

The glasses are also expensive; though they're almost flicker-free and there is no crosstalk. At all. The red hue that washes over the projected image in 3D-mode is part of the DLP-Link 3D standard and is eradicated completely by the glasses.

*All In All*: This is an excellent, keenly priced device that ticks all the important boxes for projection and produces a seriously impressive image; especially at the price. If the weak black levels and average 3D are not deal-breakers - and you've confirmed you don't see rainbows at 50hz - then order now.


----------



## velconti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4500#post_23241168
> 
> 
> Picked one of these up a few days ago (Firmware V1.04); with my decision purely based on this thread (and a few reviews) and have been spending some quality time with it.
> 
> 
> A few notes from personal experience that might assist others in their decision:
> *RBE*: Rainbow Effect is a massive consideration for a DLP projector. I also discovered that this is something I'm pretty susceptible to. The W1070 turned out to be almost RBE-free for me: but NOT straight out of the box. Here's why: as mentioned a bit earlier in the thread (thanks, *JaMiR*!), the projector has a 3x mechanical (or 6x 'effective', since it contains two sets of RGB segments) color wheel. 6x is rather high (that's good for reducing RBE): but it turns out it does NOT run at this speed for all refresh rates!
> 
> Plugging it straight into my OpenELEC-Running Raspberry Pi initially yielded more rainbow artifacts than I could bear. Remembering reading about the varying color-wheel speeds on this thread, I was relieved to find that when dropping to [email protected] (rather than the default [email protected]), the wheel audibly sped up (sounds a bit like a soft jet engine accelerating, when changing refresh rates with an ear to the fan vent), and my RBE woes were gone!
> 
> The slightly lower refresh rate doesn't impact PQ and motion is still smooth (most video content is at a lower 24hz; and gaming at 50hz is still excellent: even 30fps is considered good in-game).
> 
> 
> .



You are right.

Here are the results:

1080p24 - 192Hz so effective color wheel speed - 3.2x (192Hz/60Hz=3.2)!!!!

1080p50 - 300Hz so effective color wheel speed - 5x (300Hz/60Hz=5).

1080p60 - 240Hz.so effective color wheel speed - 4x (240Hz/60Hz=4)


So, if you are RBE sensitive - use 1080p50Hz


----------



## wizzack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4500#post_23241168
> 
> 
> Picked one of these up a few days ago (Firmware V1.04); with my decision purely based on this thread (and a few reviews) and have been spending some quality time with it.
> 
> 
> A few notes from personal experience that might assist others in their decision:
> 
> 
> .



Thanks for the review. What size screen are you using?


----------



## dxnhd

not sure if anybody cared about my last post but I am finding myself happier with my w1070.


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acras13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4500#post_23238339
> 
> 
> Quote :
> 
> oh. . . is it normal to see new projectors get such a wide range in calibrated lumens like we see with projectorreviews Vs avforum (~1,100 Vs ~1,700) on this projector — that's a very big difference. We purchased this because of projectorreviews review and what the got for calibrated lumens. Being new to projectors we didn't think that there would be such a big difference if the product line — a ~55% difference is very significant.
> 
> 
> AV forum is a UK based website maybe the discrepancy is because of the conversion from metric ? Seriously though , might there be a difference between European and U.S. manufacturing or material , or maybe because of the power supply difference between the locales? I wouldn't think it would make that large of a difference , but might contribute.



There can also easily be a 10%, or more, difference in measurements depending on which specific light meter is being used to make the measurements. That's why you can more easily trust a comparison in lumens measurements between two projectors made by the same tester as compared to lumens results from two different testers (i.e., using different meters and/or different measurement techniques).. Also a given model of lamp can have 10% or more variation from unit to unit and that variation will frequently include a difference in the color spectrum (e.g., red may be stronger or weaker in one lamp vs. another).


Also for Art's number vs. others that have been published, The PR review of the W1070 says about the calibrated lumens measurement:


"That is rather exceptional brightness. Keep in mind Brilliant Color is engaged, so technically, you can have a better picture with BC off, but with essentially the same color balance."





.


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *velconti*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4500#post_23241370
> 
> 
> You are right.
> 
> Here are the results:
> 
> 1080p24 - 192Hz so effective color wheel speed - 3.2x (192Hz/60Hz=3.2)!!!!
> 
> 1080p50 - 300Hz so effective color wheel speed - 5x (300Hz/60Hz=5).
> 
> 1080p60 - 240Hz.so effective color wheel speed - 4x (240Hz/60Hz=4)
> 
> 
> So, if you are RBE sensitive - use 1080p50Hz



So what input signal produces the claimed effective 6X speed?


----------



## kreeturez

@velconti:

Interesting indeed! Also interesting is that most blu-ray players will output 24p natively; meaning viewers expecting the best level of quality (straight from a blu-ray) will actually be hit most severely by RBE, if they're sensitive! (Presumably, refresh rate can be overridden on some blu-ray players; though I wonder how many users know to do this...)

It would almost make sense for the projector to have a built-in 'RBE-Reducer' mode to rescale all input to 50hz, now that I think about it!










This also explains why I'm picking up rainbows in 3D mode @ 24hz, but not at all in 2D mode @ 50hz. When I listen, it sounds like the color wheel speed does change when setting the projector to 3D mode: do you know what the speeds are in 3D mode? Or if there are any refresh rate settings (compatible with a top/bottom 3D movie) that maximize effective wheel-speed in 3D? My guess would've obviously been 50hz, but unfortunately none of the 3D options seem to be available at all at that refresh rate







(another reason why the timing limits in 3D mode are irritating! )

EDIT: After some experimentation, I've found that if I drop the resolution down to 1440x900 (still 16:9), I get the (sole) refresh rate option of 60hz; which offers me both SBS and Top/Bottom 3D modes in the projector's menu. (Incidentally, this resolution is not on the list of supported timings in the manual). 60hz does improve 3D RBE compared to [email protected], but it's still not as good as 50hz. (50hz is unavailable at any resolution for the 3D menu to be active, it seems.) This is better - but not great: and I've lost a lot resolution...




@wizzack:

It's not permanently mounted yet, but current image size is about 120" from around 3 meters away. And it's a good, clear, bright image indeed: even if I point it straight at the white wall







. In 2D mode, this is unbeatable. The projector's short throw-distance also suits my rather small room very nicely.




@Ron Jones:

That's the funny thing: I don't see 6x being 'officially' claimed anywhere; at least not by BenQ (although I've heard that a BenQ technical manual mentions this somewhere though I haven't seen it myself)... Somehow, this projector is just 'known' for it's faster-than-normal wheel speed. And at 2D/50hz, I'd say they're onto something. Just wish I could find a 3D mode that I could say the same for...


----------



## velconti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4500#post_23241821
> 
> 
> So what input signal produces the claimed effective 6X speed?



It will be difficult to explain due to my poor english, but I'll try:

When we want to measure "color wheel speed" we should do it for 60Hz input signal. So "6x color wheel speed" projectors have 360Hz refresh rate.


BUT, if you take 50Hz input signal "as the basis" for calculations, then pj that have:

1) 300Hz refresh rate - will have 6x color wheel speed (300Hz/50=6)

2) 360Hz refresh rate - will have 7,2x color wheel speed (360Hz/50=7,2)


However, this method of calculation is not quite correct...it's just for marketing purpose.

So, which method do you prefer?










P.S. maybe Benq will improve the situation in future firmware or you can buy w7000 (which have 360Hz - for 1080p60 and 288Hz for 1080p24)


----------



## petabb

Hi Kreeturez,


Long time lurker (10 yrs or so), first time poster here.


Not sure if anyone mentioned this before but I don't have an issue with 3D and 1080i/60Hz. I have a Mede8er MED1000X3D and it converts seemlessly to Frame Packing. In fact, I don't even have to change the projector mode to 3D, the media player take care of it.


I have the W1070 since early Jan and currently projecting it to a 170" screen. It's perfect for 2D and a bit dim for 3D but quite usable.


----------



## nightnday




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djdaveofkc*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4500#post_23239312
> 
> 
> Squaretrade is my opinion for best warranty, you can usually find a 30% off coupon and you get 3 years on new products.



thanks friend would i just select misc electronics for that i dont see coverage for projectors anywhere pretty much a noob at this and want to protect my investment hehe...


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nightnday*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4500#post_23242993
> 
> 
> thanks friend would i just select misc electronics for that i dont see coverage for projectors anywhere pretty much a noob at this and want to protect my investment hehe...



Yes you use Misc. Electronics and enter the purchase amount (up to $999.99).


Once you have purchased the plan you can then go in and identify exactly what it is under "My Plans" (even enter the serial number) and send/e-mail them a copy of your receipt, this way should you need to use the service the process will be much faster.


Jason


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petabb*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4500#post_23242435
> 
> 
> Hi Kreeturez,
> 
> 
> Long time lurker (10 yrs or so), first time poster here.
> 
> 
> Not sure if anyone mentioned this before but I don't have an issue with 3D and 1080i/60Hz. I have a Mede8er MED1000X3D and it converts seemlessly to Frame Packing. In fact, I don't even have to change the projector mode to 3D, the media player take care of it.



Glad I could be the first to get you to speak up! :-D (though I've lurked for a long time here as we'll!)

Thanks for the info! 1080i is a bit of an issue for the pi (running OpenELEC); as interlaced modes don't appear unless there's no supported progressive equivalent. (I.e.: it would only display 1080i as available if it detected that the output device supports 1080i but NOT 1080p). I'll try force it (there is a way, though its a bit time-consuming) and see what happens. As above, my experience at 60hz regarding RBE is definitely better than at 24hz (as velconti's calculations indicate), but not up to 50hz 2D standards...


When your media player frame packs for you, what resolution and refresh rate does it output to the projector at? (Hit 'Info' on the remote while its playing to see, if you don't mind?) Or is 1080i/60Hz the actual output you're referring to?


----------



## jnabq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4500#post_23242828
> 
> 
> My Red Green approved W1070 Mount. Works great. Just needs a little sanding and some black paint...and duct tape.
> 
> Hi-end hi-tech patented features:
> 
> 1) Primary platform provides horizontal indexing for proper perpendicular alignment.
> 
> 2) Elevated resting platform with optic optimization access panel (zoom & focus adjustment).
> 
> 3) Variable anglular tilting mechanism (scrap of thin wood) to provide just enough image lift for wide screen zooming.
> 
> 4) Localized black hole to absorb stray vent photons (velvet tacked to the ceiling).
> 
> 5) Integral sound reduction engineering (the shelf itself provides some sound blocking for seats below).
> 
> 
> A bit of a pain that the control panel is flush with the top of the projector. Used a thin strip of wood on either side to raise it off the shelf.
> 
> You can see my 72mm Hoya ND2 sitting nicely inside the lens housing.
> 
> With the filter in place this projector is close to perfect for my viewing needs.



Gotta keep those "vent photons" under control. Nice work btw.


----------



## rayweil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4500#post_23242828
> 
> 
> You can see my 72mm Hoya ND2 sitting nicely inside the lens housing.
> 
> With the filter in place this projector is close to perfect for my viewing needs.



I find a 67mm filter sits too far in. Hard to get out easily. It looks like your 72mm filter actually protrudes out somewhat. Is that a correct assumption ?


----------



## tonylx

Hi everyone,


bought this cheap ND2 filter

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/72mm-72-mm-ND-2-ND2-Neutral-Density-plexiglass-Filter-/280637720300?pt=Camera_Filters&hash=item41574fc6ec#ht_2094wt_1398 


i´m not sure but i think it is not plexiglass filter, it seems like plastic. When i placed it in the Benq it melted a litlle and created some distorted image.


Is this normal with plexiglass?? Did some of you bought this filter too?


thanks


----------



## Adamd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rayweil*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4530#post_23243343
> 
> 
> I find a 67mm filter sits too far in. Hard to get out easily. It looks like your 72mm filter actually protrudes out somewhat. Is that a correct assumption ?



What you need is a 67mm to 72mm step up ring and a 72mm filter


----------



## rayweil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4530#post_23243577
> 
> 
> What you need is a 67mm to 72mm step up ring and a 72mm filter



LOL. Listened to another poster's advice and bought the 67mm. Only to find more advice later about the 67mm step-up ring!


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4500#post_23242828
> 
> 
> You can see my 72mm Hoya ND2 sitting nicely inside the lens housing.



So the 72mm filter just fits perfectly inside the lens housing? No adapter, no sanding, no glue, no tape, no nothing?


----------



## Morkeleb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4530#post_23243777
> 
> 
> So the 72mm filter just fits perfectly inside the lens housing? No adapter, no sanding, no glue, no tape, no nothing?



On my Benq the 72mm filter (Hoya brand) is ever so slightly bigger than the lens housing. Also my 67-72mm stepup adapter doesn't work. I'm guessing the one I bought isn't deep enough on the 67mm end to set into the lens housing. So I would ask those who have had luck with the adapter which one they bought as in my case not all do. I think I have a solution for mine I might work on it today before work.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morkeleb*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4530#post_23243812
> 
> 
> On my Benq the 72mm filter (Hoya brand) is ever so slightly bigger than the lens housing. Also my 67-72mm stepup adapter doesn't work. I'm guessing the one I bought isn't deep enough on the 67mm end to set into the lens housing. So I would ask those who have had luck with the adapter which one they bought as in my case not all do. I think I have a solution for mine I might work on it today before work.



Just want to make sure how he did it. I've seen quite a few say they used a 67-72mm step up ring with the 72mm filter, so that's most likely what I'll do, but since david didn't mention using a ring, just wanted to double check.


I'm gonna probably buy today for Saturday delivery from Amazon. Might as well practice on my old PJ instead of the new one, just in case the ring or filter damages the housing in anyway, since it isn't really made to attach a filter.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4530#post_23243963
> 
> 
> Just want to make sure how he did it. I've seen quite a few say they used a 67-72mm step up ring with the 72mm filter, so that's most likely what I'll do, but since david didn't mention using a ring, just wanted to double check.
> 
> 
> I'm gonna probably buy today for Saturday delivery from Amazon. Might as well practice on my old PJ instead of the new one, just in case the ring or filter damages the housing in anyway, since it isn't really made to attach a filter.



I use a metal 67-72mm adapter (step up) ring with a 72mm metal/glass ND2-ND400 variable filter. You can basically screw the entire attachment into the BenQ lens (no threads - it fits pretty well) and protrudes a little bit from the top/down. See pic.


Personally - I think glass/metal works best - - you don't have to worry about any heat issues. Some folks have used a silicone adhesive to attach to the projector, itself, but I find it just as easy to "unscrew" the entire assembly from the PJ as opposed to trying to unscrew the filter from the adapter - - as it fits pretty tight.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Took a chance and bought these from Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00009R9DD/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001G47016/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1 


Hoya 72mm ND2 filter and a metal 67-7mm step up ring. Both coming Saturday, Prime Delivery.


I say that I took a chance, because I'm pretty sure I'll hate how dim the image is lol. Not to mention that I will probably scuff the housing somehow. Since it was only $37 total, and I have a new PJ coming, figured it was worth a shot to see if the blacks look as improved as others have said, and if I can stand the dim image.


----------



## DaGamePimp

Like I stated previously... all of these filters/adapters are a 'rigged' addition and with variables in filter and adapter design you'll be taking a chance things will be less than ideal (since they are to begin with anyway).


As you can all see we have people buying random filters and adapters claiming it does not fit properly so until we have specific info (links) on exact models that people have purchased, that work well, it can be a crap shoot.










If you have a 67mm filter and feel it is too shallow they make 67mm spacer rings.


I see someone learned the hard way that with front projection the filters must be glass.










Jason


----------



## michaelmadiganj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4530#post_23244238
> 
> 
> I use a metal 67-72mm adapter (step up) ring with a 72mm metal/glass ND2-ND400 variable filter. You can basically screw the entire attachment into the BenQ lens (no threads - it fits pretty well) and protrudes a little bit from the top/down. See pic.
> 
> 
> Personally - I think glass/metal works best - - you don't have to worry about any heat issues. Some folks have used a silicone adhesive to attach to the projector, itself, but I find it just as easy to "unscrew" the entire assembly from the PJ as opposed to trying to unscrew the filter from the adapter - - as it fits pretty tight.



This seems like the ideal setup, could you possibly provide links to the pieces you ordered so I know my setup with be exactly as you have yours? Not being lazy, just wanted to make sure I didn't end up with something else as there are pletny of iterations you might throw as this thing with different results.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4530#post_23245391
> 
> 
> Like I stated previously... all of these filters/adapters are a 'rigged' addition and with variables in filter and adapter design you'll be taking a chance things will be less than ideal (since they are to begin with anyway).
> 
> 
> As you can all see we have people buying random filters and adapters claiming it does not fit properly so until we have specific info (links) on exact models that people have purchased, that work well, it can be a crap shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a 67mm filter and feel it is too shallow they make 67mm spacer rings.
> 
> 
> I see someone learned the hard way that with front projection the filters must be glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason



Yeah I know it's a crapshoot. It's only $37 and it's from Amazon so returning shouldn't be a problem. Having another PJ coming makes me less hesitant to experiment on the old one to see what works and what doesn't in terms of fit as well, so I figured now was as good a time as any to duck around lol.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4530#post_23244238
> 
> 
> I use a metal 67-72mm adapter (step up) ring with a 72mm metal/glass ND2-ND400 variable filter. You can basically screw the entire attachment into the BenQ lens (no threads - it fits pretty well) and protrudes a little bit from the top/down. See pic.
> 
> 
> Personally - I think glass/metal works best - - you don't have to worry about any heat issues. Some folks have used a silicone adhesive to attach to the projector, itself, but I find it just as easy to "unscrew" the entire assembly from the PJ as opposed to trying to unscrew the filter from the adapter - - as it fits pretty tight.




Rico, is your lens easy to remove since it protrudes a little, or if you barely touch it falls, that is what mine is doing so try of course not to touch it. It is doing the job 100% now waiting to accumulate at least 150 hours on the PJ so will be able to calibrate it, was thinking of the Eye one which already have but its for a LCD system, oh well a disk will have to do. .


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4530#post_23245815
> 
> 
> Rico, is your lens easy to remove since it protrudes a little, or if you barely touch it falls, that is what mine is doing so try of course not to touch it. It is doing the job 100% now waiting to accumulate at least 150 hours on the PJ so will be able to calibrate it, was thinking of the Eye one which already have but its for a LCD system, oh well a disk will have to do. .



Zapper - - it actually is quite secure. I screwed it in - somewhat, since there are no threads - - but it adheres very solidly to the outer portion of my W1080ST - - which should be identical in size to the W1070. Maybe it's due to the metal ring as opposed to plastic? It wedges in pretty solid. I can even rotate the dial on my variable ND2 to ND400 - - just a bit if it's a really bright movie - - and it still stays secure. Maybe the metal expands when it heats up?


I mean - - you have to pull it off - - to get it off. I just kind of unscrew it and then pull to get the adapter ring and ND2 filter lens off - - it's completely in on the bottom and just protrudes a little from the top. (For 3D - when I watch 3D - - not often!)


I know someone in this thread filed it down and secured it to the BenQ using a silicone adhesive - - but as I mentioned before - - it's a tight fit with the lens on the adapter and I think it would be harder to unscrew it having the adapter ring glued to the front of the projector. Just my opinion on what works for me.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelmadiganj*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4530#post_23245559
> 
> 
> This seems like the ideal setup, could you possibly provide links to the pieces you ordered so I know my setup with be exactly as you have yours? Not being lazy, just wanted to make sure I didn't end up with something else as there are pletny of iterations you might throw as this thing with different results.



Looks like the post right after yours - Mike Stuntman - had a couple links to Amazon & the metal ring adapter and metal/glass filter. (I believe a metal filter (Hoya))


If not - - check Ebay and my earlier post - - which had the actual pictures of the filters I have. Hope this helps.


----------



## zapper

I also have the metal adapters, Hoya 72MM NDX2 but the ring also metal is 62mm - 72mm, it seems that its the difference why it will not fit securely and hard to take them apart by the way.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4530#post_23246027
> 
> 
> I also have the metal adapters, Hoya 72MM NDX2 but the ring also metal is 62mm - 72mm, it seems that its the difference why it will not fit securely and hard to take them apart by the way.



Zapper - - that might be the difference. My step up ring is 67 to 72mm - - I bought a plastic 62 to 72mm ring (based on earlier posts) and a later post advised to use the 67 to 72mm ring.


The 62 to 72mm doesn't fit as snug as the 67 to 72mm adapter - - hence my reason to go to the larger size. Plus - - I wanted to match "metal with metal" - - another learning experience! Oh well, $2.87 for a plastic, 62mm to 72mm ring that isn't used is not that bad. Maybe our new kitty will like it as a toy!


----------



## petabb

Kreeturez,


It's 1080p 24Hz automatically. The media player dictates the output so the projector senses it and automatically switches to 3D mode. Of course I can switch back to 1080p 60Hz or any others but why?

I am guessing for those having 1080i 3D issue, one solution is to look for a media player that can output Frame Packing or PC software that can do that as well.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tonylx*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4530#post_23243498
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> bought this cheap ND2 filter
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/72mm-72-mm-ND-2-ND2-Neutral-Density-plexiglass-Filter-/280637720300?pt=Camera_Filters&hash=item41574fc6ec#ht_2094wt_1398
> 
> 
> i´m not sure but i think it is not plexiglass filter, it seems like plastic. When i placed it in the Benq it melted a litlle and created some distorted image.
> 
> 
> Is this normal with plexiglass?? Did some of you bought this filter too?
> 
> 
> thanks



Hi, I have the same filter currently fitted to my W1070. It has been in place on the projector for several weeks now. It has not distorted, melted or had any problems. I have run it for over 10 hours solid (watching car racing) without a problem. I find it strange that you have had a problem but sympathize with you. I would make a claim via ebay or ask for a refund from the seller as it obviously is faulty.


Just out of interest, I have ordered a 67 - 72mm ring adapter and a variable N2 - N400 filter to see if it has a better fit (not completely happy with the tape on solution) and also the deeper blacks.


----------



## dxnhd

Somebody please post some pics of projected images with and without the ND2 filter. It may help some, including myself, decide if this is the way to go. Blacks are really the only issue so far for me with the w1070. Watched Immortals streamed from Netflix. The darker seens were frustrating to say the least.


How does the ND2 filter effect dlp color pop? Especially with Pixar and the like films?


----------



## acras13

If it helps any , I watched immortals on netflix a couple weeks ago on my plasma and was pretty unhappy with the blacks compared to even regular fios broadcast , let alone bluray. Honestly dark scenes on everything streamed from netflix have been disapointing , so it might not be the pj /


----------



## DaGamePimp

Honestly no display should be judged/graded based upon streaming via Netflix.


Jason


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Replacement PJ from BenQ came yesterday. They overnighted it. Wasn't expecting that, but I appreciate it.


April build date with Revision 104. Haven't turned it on, but I'm expecting FW 1.05.


They shipped it in the retail box with no other packaging. Sure it's OK, but that's a little annoying.


Going to test it out tomorrow. Can't be messing around with it when the Knicks are playing and the NFL draft is going on lol.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petabb*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4530#post_23246445
> 
> 
> Kreeturez,
> 
> 
> It's 1080p 24Hz automatically. The media player dictates the output so the projector senses it and automatically switches to 3D mode. Of course I can switch back to 1080p 60Hz or any others but why?
> 
> I am guessing for those having 1080i 3D issue, one solution is to look for a media player that can output Frame Packing or PC software that can do that as well.



Thanks, petabb; you're right: the cleanest solution is either a more capable player (though I _LOVE_ OpenELEC), or even an AV receiver capable of doing the conversion to frame-packed. It's a pity the pj doesn't just support this natively, though that's presumably HDMI-standards-related.

I've tested frame-packed 3D content (from a 3DPlay capable setup) at [email protected], and I get tons of rainbows (the color wheel runs slowest at 24hz, I believe). 3D played at 60hz on the pj is less 'rainbowed', but not supported by it at 1080p (I have to lower resolution a little as per my previous post, though not too much) - but even that isn't as good as 50hz: which is practically rainbow-free but doesn't seem supported for 3D content at all; only 2D.


For now, I'm just enjoying the beautiful 2D picture at 50hz, and for 3D, I swap to a resolution that allows 60hz.


Thanks, man!


----------



## sojourner353

Hi all,


Has anyone noticed their Lens Focus degrading over time? Mine is getting pretty bad at the moment and it seems to get worse as the unit warms up and what's even stranger is it doesn't affect the whole image, only the bottom left corner goes out of focus and when I try to correct it it makes the rest of the image go out of focus.


Deffinantly a hardware issue here and has anyone else seen this problem? My W1070 is ceiling mounted with no lens shift or keystone being used, thanks.


----------



## coderguy

Send it in for RMA...


----------



## vagos1103gr1

To me also is little bit out of focus on the corner not too much to disturbing. I think this is normal cause I use -1 keystone. The pj is on the ceiling. I don't think that is defect. Actually this is the second one I get cause the first I return of the strange noise of the fan.


----------



## dxnhd

Agreed. Dark scenes seem to lack from all sources.


----------



## acras13

If anyone is feeling really helpful , I have a couple questions . What is the lens offset from centerline of the PJ ? Does anyone have or know the source for a template for the mounting configuration on this ? I'm trying to get everything preped in my room prior to buying , including an idea i have for a custom mount and the above info will make things a lot easier. Thanks.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Loving this projector so far, it's amazing. The only thing I have a concern with now is that my pull down screen in one area, shows sparkling. In other words the crosshatch pattern on the white part of the screen, you only see it in brighter scenes though. I think this is called hotspotting. I plan to paint my walls black and a grey veil, hopefully that can reduce it a little.


----------



## Adamd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4560#post_23251180
> 
> 
> Loving this projector so far, it's amazing. The only thing I have a concern with now is that my pull down screen in one area, shows sparkling. In other words the crosshatch pattern on the white part of the screen, you only see it in brighter scenes though. I think this is called hotspotting. I plan to paint my walls black and a grey veil, hopefully that can reduce it a little.




Painting your walls will help picture quality but will not reduce the hotspot. If you reduce the brightness it will help. I get the same thing looks like sparkles. I use an nd2 filter and that reduced it to wear I never see it anymore.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4560#post_23250316
> 
> 
> My bottom right corner sounds like your bottom left. Doesn't bother me at all during movies, but when the "Searching for source" indicator comes up in that corner it is obviously blury. Doesn't seem to change with temperature and I think it has always been that way (a few hundred hours on it now). The affected area isn't that large and in general the rest of the picture is razor sharp. Unless it gets worse I don't think I will bother returning it. At this price point great optics are not expected.
> 
> 
> Also, as I was jacking around in front of the projector last night the old "movie real ticking" sound that some have complained about was pretty obvious. Seems to be at the same frequency as the front fan turns. Again, not something that bothers me, especially from my seat directly below it, but the longer I own it the more realistic the sub-$1000 price becomes. Still, the picture is fabulous for everything but the murkiest dark scenes so I am happy.



Haven't tried the new replacement PJ yet, but on my original PJ, focus is completely uniform across the screen, and most don't have that ticking noise. I know you say it doesn't bother you, and that it's a low cost projector, but I wouldn't settle for a unit with issues just because it's cheap. If they were all like that, I could understand, but they aren't.


Just saying. You spent your money on it. Doesn't matter if it's $1k or $10k. Make BenQ do their job and get you the best they offer.


My 2 cents.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acras13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4560#post_23250268
> 
> 
> If anyone is feeling really helpful , I have a couple questions . What is the lens offset from centerline of the PJ ? Does anyone have or know the source for a template for the mounting configuration on this ? I'm trying to get everything preped in my room prior to buying , including an idea i have for a custom mount and the above info will make things a lot easier. Thanks.



Don't know the exact offset as I don't use it.


As far as getting your room prepped for the install, use the calculator on BenQ's site and input your dimensions for your room and screen size. It will tell you exactly how you need to setup the projector.


----------



## acras13

Um, you have no choice but to use it.














. I'm asking for the physical measurement, in inches between the center of the lens and the true center line of the PJ. The lens is offset in all the pictures I've seen of this unit, so it appears that if I place a mount centered left to right in remain to my screen, the PJ will not cast a centered image onto the screen.

Thanks for the calculator suggestion, I've been all over it for a couple weeks trying to decide on what screen size and throw distance will work best, but I haven't found the I asked for (eg: you must mount the PJ 2" to the left of the screen centerline of your screen to center the projected image).


----------



## MississippiMan

No PJs I know of have a "Right or Left" image offset. You should place the PJ so that the Lens is centered on the Screen.


Image offset refers to the image being above or below the top / bottom edge of the lens to some measurable degree.


If somehow this has changed with any PJ model /s out there, I'd like to know. But it's highly unlikely that a Lens Mfg would produce lens optics that shift the projected image to one side or another....that's why the mechanical Lens Shift feature was created...to compensate for variations in placement.


A old standard to go by for those with PJs that have no / limited Lens Shift is to mount the PJ first, get the image squared on the wall by working to get the PJ both level (front to back =pitch....side to side = yaw) and "plumb to the wall" (perpendicular) then mark the desired area with Tape and install the screen to match those criteria.


That's the best way to do it if such is possible. Otherwise you just have to be meticulous with your measuring. At least with the BenQ's Vertical lens shift capability, getting the PJ level on all points and the Lens centered on the Screen is all you have to do.


Yeah....that's all.










All Hail Vertical *AND* Horizontal Lens Shift !










The availability of such a feature was...and still remains a primary reason for those who do numerous Installations to prefer LCD / Lycos Projectors that have both Lens Shift features. As LCD PJs have become so much better than in the past as far as resolution and contrast, such flexibility drives a lot of Consumers their direction....that is if they either get sage advice concerning such, or find out for themselves. In the same vein, it's a welcome sight for certain to see *"ANY"* affordable DLP PJ have even Vertical Lens Shift.


The BenQ 1070 certainly fills that billing.


----------



## acras13

OK, I'm not explain what I'm looking for properly. Physically, looking at the PJ, the lens is not centered right to left, in relation to the true centerline of the PJ. Looking at the front of the pj when it is on a table it appears to be 1 1/2" or so to the right. Unless the mounting surface on the PJ is centered to the lens instead of centered to the PJ body, that would require one to offset the ceiling mount to the left of screen centerline to in fact center the image relative to the screen.

So, if I measure from my side wall, center of my screen is 63" . how far off that same wall would the center of my ceiling mount be? My instinct says the lend center would be 63"from that same side, would that place the mount center 61 1/2"?

Honestly, thank everyone for all the help, I'll drop this and just wait until I get the pj if I'm being difficult, I was just planning on getting everything ready so could just hang it and go, but it'll only take 15 minutes to do it after it gets here. Setting the image will take me considerably longer I'm sure. Sorry for hijacking.


----------



## MississippiMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acras13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4560#post_23252110
> 
> 
> OK, I'm not explain what I'm looking for properly. Physically, looking at the PJ, the lens is not centered right to left, in relation to the true centerline of the PJ. Looking at the front of the pj when it is on a table it appears to be 1 1/2" or so to the right. Unless the mounting surface on the PJ is centered to the lens instead of centered to the PJ body, that would require one to offset the ceiling mount to the left of screen centerline to in fact center the image relative to the screen.
> 
> So, if I measure from my side wall, center of my screen is 63" . how far off that same wall would the center of my ceiling mount be? My instinct says the lend center would be 63"from that same side, would that place the mount center 61 1/2"?
> 
> Honestly, thank everyone for all the help, I'll drop this and just wait until I get the pj if I'm being difficult, I was just planning on getting everything ready so could just hang it and go, but it'll only take 15 minutes to do it after it gets here. Setting the image will take me considerably longer I'm sure. Sorry for hijacking.



OK...let's say the measurement between the Center point of your PJ and the Center of the Lens is 1.5"

..........and the Lens needs to be Centered at the 63" point.....

.....and the PJ is inverted.........................................................

.....and the Lens is 1.5" Left of the PJs Center when upright........................


.....the Center point of the Mount needs to 61.5" to the Left of the Center point of the Room ( 63") which is hopefully where the center of the PJ's Lens winds up.










Is there an echo here?










Of course you have already figured it out.....even if you still looking for conformation.







In truth, this is a very basic and generally understood adjustment made in all cases where the lens is offset from center on a PJ. The only variable being as to what side the lens is placed on.


But consider this...depending upon the type Mount you buy, and the degree of it's adjust-ability, the Center of the "Mount" may not be the "Center of the PJ". So always take your measurements from the "Fixed" position of a Mount tightened in place on the body of the PJ..


Because of obvious factors, such is also the time to take pains to be certain the Mount is squarely aligned with the PJ's Lens. It's not a given...and the root cause many have "unexplainable" and seemingly non-correctable trapezoidal issues.


With these exemplary "Entry Level" PJs coming in at sub $1K price points, making a wise choice as to the type of mount is absolutely critical when DLPs are involved. If you haven't made a choice of mount yet, look into a Cheif RPA-O Universal Mount. (Projector People) It can actually provide Lateral adjustments up to 1" either direction of Center. And considering that everything else discussed requires exacting placement, that last little bit of "fudge factor" can make all the difference between success...or sour grapes.


----------



## lithoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2610#post_22998375
> 
> 
> 
> I have a replacement unit from BenQ which is interesting in how it squares up to the screen . . . the image is the right height both on the left side and right side. The first unit looked like the shelf was off kilter a bit making it appear that the projector was projecting on a shelf that was lower on one end / higher on the other. This unit it looks like it is projecting perfectly where the other didn't . Has anyone else notice this? I wonder if sometimes the DLP chip might be installed on a very slight angle, making projector placement a bit more difficult that one would like.
> 
> 
> Ian



Boy did I get lucky...I bought a ceiling mount from amazon the same time i bought the W1070. It is 4 from the ceiling.( PCMD Projector Ceiling Mount for BenQ W1070)

I already had my painted diy 118" screen bordered with black felt in place. I went to Benq site.. http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/ 

got my calculations, then punched a hole in my ceiling and put up the mount and projector. I made some minor tweeks and dead nuts perfect..Keystone set at 0.


cheers!!


----------



## acras13

Sorry to bother everyone , I didn't think to look in the "downloads" section of the benq info page , found thi info I was looking for . 2.67" .


----------



## Tyrone Burton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adamd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4500_100#post_23251810
> 
> 
> Painting your walls will help picture quality but will not reduce the hotspot. If you reduce the brightness it will help. I get the same thing looks like sparkles. I use an nd2 filter and that reduced it to wear I never see it anymore.


Thanks. I know reducing brigtness will help but I'd rather leave my settings as it is, don't wanna throw off my calibration. I have lamp set to Economic, brigtness at 50 and contrast at 53 for anything RGB based.


I'll look into an ND2 filter but am worried I may lose sharpness with them, with it having to pass through another piece of glass.


----------



## Adamd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4560#post_23252601
> 
> 
> Thanks. I know reducing brigtness will help but I'd rather leave my settings as it is, don't wanna throw off my calibration. I have lamp set to Economic, brigtness at 50 and contrast at 53 for anything RGB based.
> 
> 
> I'll look into an ND2 filter but am worried I may lose sharpness with them, with it having to pass through another piece of glass.



I don't notice any sharpness loss with mine, it's glass. I use eco with 55 contrast with 2.2 gamma with a nd2 filter, but I also have a 92 1.2 gain screen so yours might be a little dim with the nd2. You may need to step up to smart eco or raise contrast.


----------



## wanab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acras13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4550_50#post_23252539
> 
> 
> Sorry to bother everyone , I didn't think to look in the "downloads" section of the benq info page , found thi info I was looking for . 2.67" .


actually 2.6295276


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanab*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4560#post_23252859
> 
> 
> actually 2.6295276


LOL , well , since my walls aren't THAT straight , I'm thinking I can go 2 9/16" or 2 5/8" and be sitting pretty. My temp screen is on a french cleat so I can slide it a tiny bit and get everything prime. Thanks for figuring out what the hell I was trying to ask.


----------



## GCS

Anyone have any experience comparing this projector to a Benq W6000?


Wouldn't mind dipping into the 3D pool a little (especially based on this projector's price) but do not want to sacrifice 2D picture quality and brightness.


This would be in a family room that has light control but we always have several lights on in the room since it is a multipurpose room.


Thanks in advance for your comments.


Greg


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GCS*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4560_40#post_23253355
> 
> 
> Anyone have any experience comparing this projector to a Benq W6000?
> 
> 
> Wouldn't mind dipping into the 3D pool a little (especially based on this projector's price) but do not want to sacrifice 2D picture quality and brightness.
> 
> 
> This would be in a family room that has light control but we always have several lights on in the room since it is a multipurpose room.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your comments.
> 
> 
> Greg


Why would you think a projector with 3D would hurt the 2D quality?


----------



## Sonyad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4560#post_23253529
> 
> 
> Why would you think a projector with 3D would hurt the 2D quality?



I thought he meant he didn't want to sacrifice his current level of 2D quality just to get 3d.


----------



## GCS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sonyad*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4560#post_23253579
> 
> 
> I thought he meant he didn't want to sacrifice his current level of 2D quality just to get 3d.



Correct.


I also don't want to sacrifice brightness. I can afford to lose a few lumens but not several hundred since I use this in a family room and a dedicated cave.


----------



## zapper

In an earlier posting stated that a Good calibration should be done when the projector has aged around 200 hours or so: The below link will verify my thinking on the calibration this is of course FYI.


http://www.projectorreviews.com/1080p-projector/calibration.php


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4560#post_23252601
> 
> 
> Thanks. I know reducing brigtness will help but I'd rather leave my settings as it is, don't wanna throw off my calibration. I have lamp set to Economic, brigtness at 50 and contrast at 53 for anything RGB based.
> 
> 
> I'll look into an ND2 filter but am worried I may lose sharpness with them, with it having to pass through another piece of glass.



At least from my experience - - absolutely no sharpness is lost with a quality ND2 filter. Now - my situation might be a little different because I am using the Darbee Darblet (the real answer for "sharpness" for a projector) and I have the W1080ST that is only 66" from a 100" Diagonal 1.3 gain screen.


But a good ND2 filter shouldn't affect the sharpness - - IMHO. Brightness - - yes, but the trade off is much better blacks and to my surprise - - an improvement in color saturation and luminance.


Lastly - - I have a dual setup - - 65" LCD/LED and a Projector for movies. The content from my Directv satellite is superb on my LED set - - but not as good with the projector. Where my PJ really shines is with Bluray material - - the sharpness (with the Darblet) and ND2 filter nearly rivals my LCD/LED - which is amazing to me considering the price point of the BenQ. You can clearly see the pores on the actor's faces - - very fine detail for such a large picture size. Amazing!


----------



## brian6751

Same here. Direct TV still looks great. Just not as sharp as on my 59" plasma. Bluray looks superb. I contribute it to the image size and compression on the satellite source.


----------



## McStyvie

Hi,


been really looking at this projector to replace the TV in my family room. I only have two options, could you maybe help me out with which one may be the best?


1. a small shelf right behind the MLP couch 11' 7" away from the wall/screen, which would give me 130" of picture. But the unit would sit just a couple of feet away from our heads (is this going to be too loud?) We listen at low levels due to a baby in the house, usually -40db to -50 db. Some reviewers say it is a loud unit...


2. on a table in front of the couch which would be about 6-7 ft from the wall giving me 85-90" at best. The concern here would be the projector interfering with the center channel, as it would be stitting roughly at the same level...though 4 feet in front of it.


Mounting it on the ceiling is troublesome at best, as it is a rented apartment, so no cabling or socket up there, and do not want to run cables up the wall.


Are there any viable wireless options?


Thanks!


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4560#post_23254416
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> been really looking at this projector to replace the TV in my family room. I only have two options, could you maybe help me out with which one may be the best?
> 
> 
> 1. a small shelf right behind the MLP couch 11' 7" away from the wall/screen, which would give me 130" of picture. But the unit would sit just a couple of feet away from our heads (is this going to be too loud?) We listen at low levels due to a baby in the house, usually -40db to -50 db. Some reviewers say it is a loud unit...
> 
> 
> 2. on a table in front of the couch which would be about 6-7 ft from the wall giving me 85-90" at best. The concern here would be the projector interfering with the center channel, as it would be stitting roughly at the same level...though 4 feet in front of it.
> 
> 
> Mounting it on the ceiling is troublesome at best, as it is a rented apartment, so no cabling or socket up there, and do not want to run cables up the wall.
> 
> 
> Are there any viable wireless options?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Not sure about wireless options for power (but options for wireless HDMI are out there) but look at the companion to this projector (same manual) - the W1080ST - short throw. I get a 100" Diagonal screen and I'm only 66" (sixty-six inches) from my screen.


Based on your "throw" distance - six or seven feet from the wall - - you could get a 110" to 130" screen size with the W1080ST - comfortably (mid point measurement). And it should not interfere with you center speaker - - unless you have it really high up.


----------



## acras13

For wireless power you'd gave to channel the spirit of Nikola Tesla to complete his work in the field. The problem with that is no one had reached his level of genius since his passing so the dream of wireless power distribution eludes us. Have you looked at wiremold products? A raceway that you run on the surface (wall, ceiling) and you can run power and signal through it. The two ( power and signal) have to be separated , but wiremold makes raceway with a divider to handle that. It's paintable and would only require you to anchor it with plastic expanding anchors, so patching the holes when you move would be a breeze. I'd available at HD and Lowes, and probably most hardware stores as well. http://www.legrand.us/search.aspx?q=wiremold , look through the product categories on the right of the page.


----------



## McStyvie

Thanks for the replies!


definitely was talking about wireless HDMI. There IS a light on the ceiling, I could probably have an electrician turn it into a socket and then run wireless HDMI, but don't want to be stuck with a dodgy HDMI connection and then have to run an HDMI up the wall after all...


The 1080st looks sweet, but it isn't even out here in Europe yet, and no release date foreseeable...though they promise we will have it at some point. Since my LR is quite large, I am not too concerned about the ST it offers though.


Can anyone answer if the fan is too loud on the unit if I were to sit two feet away from it?


I am considering hanging it from the ceiling after all, as doing the measurements from the calculator page, the table option puts it right in front of my center channel, which sits at 2.5feet high, and my towers at 3ft 7 inches. The unit would have to sit at roughly the same level as my center speaker to be able to project over it...which essentially blocks it.


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4560#post_23255160
> 
> 
> Can anyone answer if the fan is too loud on the unit if I were to sit two feet away from it?


I sit almost directly underneath mine, with about 4ft of clearance and it doesn't bother me. Once all five speakers and the sub are going it is hard to pick out, ymmv of course.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Tried the ND2 filter. Don't want to discourage others from trying it if they wish, but I found it to be horrid lol. Oh well.


In better news, the replacement PJ has been great. I know that my old one has around 500hrs, but this PJ seems a little brighter, even when the old one was new. Just going of memory though. Picture noise is also a little better I think. Focus is just as uniform as the last.


Overall, very happy with the replacement thus far (knock on wood).


----------



## dontadow

Hoping that someone may have a solution for this


Got my 1070 4 months agog and everythings been great. Except one slightly nagging problem. When I turn my 1070 on, I have to plug and unplug the hdmi cord into the projector for my ps3 for it to be detected. I have switched hdmi inputs and still have the same issue. I there a solution for this?


I have used 3 different cords with the same effects.


I also have my pc plugged in via hdmi, and I don't have problem with that. It comes right up.


----------



## themagic

dantadow,

What firmware are you running you should be 1.04 and what type of HDMI cable do you have recommend HDMI with Ethernet type seem to work better.


----------



## RTK

placement question....


is there a downside to placing the 1070 closer to the screen?


looking at the projector calculator,

http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm?add=7265 


to have a 100" diagonal screen, it appears the throw distance would need to be at ~9.5 feet, which is colored coded as red. is there any significance to the color coding, ie is there a particular downside? Also, is there a downside to using the lens zoom to shorten up the throw distance to closer to 9 feet?


thanks


----------



## GeroJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RTK*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4590#post_23256201
> 
> 
> placement question....
> 
> 
> is there a downside to placing the 1070 closer to the screen?
> 
> 
> looking at the projector calculator,
> 
> http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm?add=7265
> 
> 
> to have a 100" diagonal screen, it appears the throw distance would need to be at ~9.5 feet, which is colored coded as red. is there any significance to the color coding, ie is there a particular downside? Also, is there a downside to using the lens zoom to shorten up the throw distance to closer to 9 feet?
> 
> 
> thanks



Staying in the Red is very good when the projector is installed in ambient light conditions, such as mine installed in a family room. Installed at 9'2", I use the max for a 110" screen as well as the min for a 84" screen (with the screen partially retracted to clear the fireplace when in use). I've not detected a downside to this install at present.


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4560#post_23255348
> 
> 
> Tried the ND2 filter. Don't want to discourage others from trying it if they wish, but I found it to be horrid lol. Oh well.
> 
> 
> In better news, the replacement PJ has been great. I know that my old one has around 500hrs, but this PJ seems a little brighter, even when the old one was new. Just going of memory though. Picture noise is also a little better I think. Focus is just as uniform as the last.
> 
> 
> Overall, very happy with the replacement thus far (knock on wood).



If you don't mind, horrid in what way? The filter idea is on my radar for fine tuning once I get my PJ and would appreciate your take on it.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acras13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4590#post_23256413
> 
> 
> If you don't mind, horrid in what way? The filter idea is on my radar for fine tuning once I get my PJ and would appreciate your take on it.



Like I said, I don't want to discourage anyone from trying. I just didn't experience what others say they did.


The blacks got slightly better but the whites were noticeably grayer. The colors didn't pop. I actually experienced the opposite. Everything was quite muted. Just gave the image a very dull look. It was basically like watching TV with 3d glasses on but without the 3d.


In a totally blacked out room it might be of benefit. I did try it with all the lights out and didn't like it with that either, but I don't have black walls, floor, and ceiling.


Bottom line for me was the very slight improvement in blacks weren't worth the trade off in overall dimness, muted colors, and overall gloomy look of the image.


To each their own though.


On a positive note, the hoya 72mm filter and metal 67mm-72mm step up ring fit very well without doing anything but applying a small amount of pressure and screwing it in as if it was made to screw in, even though it isn't.


----------



## RTK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GeroJ*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4590#post_23256341
> 
> 
> Staying in the Red is very good when the projector is installed in ambient light conditions, such as mine installed in a family room. Installed at 9'2", I use the max for a 110" screen as well as the min for a 84" screen (with the screen partially retracted to clear the fireplace when in use). I've not detected a downside to this install at present.



That's great to hear. Also, thanks for the picture of your setup. Can I ask how far above or below your projector is relative to the top of the screen? Like to keep my projector as high on ceiling as possible but understand lens shift limitation


----------



## acras13

Thanks Mike , differing opinions are what make these forums useful , at least to me . I'm always skeptical when I never hear any of the negatives on any product. Sounds like the filter might not be the way to go for me either , PJ is going in my livingroom , high ambient light during the day , lots of light colors and reflective surfaces , and I'm not going to turn my living room into a cave , even though I can ( benefit of the single life).


----------



## jnabq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dontadow*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4560#post_23255393
> 
> 
> Hoping that someone may have a solution for this
> 
> 
> Got my 1070 4 months agog and everythings been great. Except one slightly nagging problem. When I turn my 1070 on, I have to plug and unplug the hdmi cord into the projector for my ps3 for it to be detected. I have switched hdmi inputs and still have the same issue. I there a solution for this?
> 
> 
> I have used 3 different cords with the same effects.
> 
> 
> I also have my pc plugged in via hdmi, and I don't have problem with that. It comes right up.



There have been some issues with the ps3 maintaining the initial video settings, of the first time a connection setup was done. You might try connecting the pj, and then go into the video setup options, redoing those again and see if that helps?


----------



## XamTheOctopus

Hi guys,


I looking at getting this projector and I was wondering, judging from this picture that this setup would make sense? I know it's not the largest screen but it's still bigger and cheaper than a LED Panel.

http://oi42.tinypic.com/u1wgo.jpg 


Not sure if this is enough info but I guess it's a starting point.


Thanks in advanced,


Xam


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4590#post_23256811
> 
> 
> Stuntman: You have a 110" diagonal Da-lite 2.4 gain screen and you find the ND2 filter too dim? Projector Central says you are pushing close to 60fl. Wow!
> 
> You and I are at opposite ends of the spectrum. I have a 130" diagonal AT screen with a gain of about 1.0 and love the ND2. I'm in a black velvet bat cave sitting 9.5' back.
> 
> I have flipped the filter off and on with all different scenes and almost always prefer it filtered.
> 
> This forum is a great place to learn but as always nothing beats seeing things with your own eyes.
> 
> Shine on!



Measured about 56ftL on a 10%, 100 IRE white window, but I don't think I'm seeing quite that from my seating level. Brightness on a PJ is different than brightness on a TV though. I never had any problems watching my plasma with the lights on and it maxed out at about 33ftL in THX mode. I'd never watch my PJ with the same lighting as the TV even though its considerably brighter. This new PJ is even brighter than the last and I'm thankful for it lol.


It isn't the loss of brightness that's the problem for me though. It was still acceptable in terms of brightness with the filter. It just made the image dull. Not dull just because it was dimmer, but dull because it looked less saturated, white was no longer white, and there is like a darker tint to everything. Its like wearing shades which common sense told me it would be, I just thought that the benefit to black floor might make the trade off worth it. When I would demo an all black screen, black bars, or dark content, and place the lens on and take it off to compare, the improvement in black floor was pretty minimal. Just couldn't justify the dull image for such a small improvement. At least in my living room with light gray walls, light hard wood floors, and light gray ceiling.


Maybe if I had your setup it'd be different. I don't know, but not doing it for me now is all I know lol.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Wanted to be fair. I tried the filter on my old PJ because I didn't want to take the chance of scuffing the housing on the new one. Tried it on the new one though to give it another shot.


Probably because the lamp is new and also brighter than the other PJ even when it was new, but it looks better on this PJ than the old. Not looking muted. Looks dimmer but not nearly as muted. Blacks look like they improve a bit more on this one as well. Then again, when there is a black screen on, it looks a little blacker than the old one anyway, I noticed. Don't know why that is.


In any event, it isn't horrid anymore but still not great for everything. When watching game of thrones or red widow, it added a nice darkening of the image without losing too much pop. Switching to the basketball game on TV however was a different story. Makes it look like they forgot to pay the light bill at the arena.


I'll continue to try it on other things. Might turn out that I'll use it when watching dark SciFi or something and at no other time. Also have to see how it holds up when the lamp dims. For now, its under consideration for dark material and all lights off. I'll see how it goes.


----------



## GeroJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RTK*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4590#post_23256538
> 
> 
> ... Can I ask how far above or below your projector is relative to the top of the screen? ...



I wanted to go with zero lens shift as well as zero keystone, so the center of the lense is parallel with the top of the screen which is a tad over an 11" drop from the ceiling.


----------



## zapper

Just watched the DVD Gladiator on the Benq with the ND2 filter, all that I can say is FANTASTIC picture quality the best that have seen this old movie the details were sharp and the blacks were right on, when this movie came out had a Samsun 65" RPTV and it looked nice and then went to a Sammy DLP PJ 1080I and ithe movie seemed better and then went to a Sanyo LCD 1080P and the movie was great and now with the BenQ, like I said WOW and without calibrating the PJ beginning to wonder if I should even calibrate a good thing.


----------



## dontadow

I have 1.03. Am i correct that the only way to upgrade the firmware is to send it in?


----------



## hatlesschimp

I was wondering if you can help me.


Ive been looking for 3 projectors for a 3d vision surround setup but i can not find any that are in stock or still being made (acer h5360 original & optoma gt720). All the new projectors appear to be going 3dtv play instead and i dont think that works in surround mode and i think they run at 24 fps per second instead of the 120/60fps with 3d vision.


i was even looking at the aaxa 3d led showtime and thought maybe i can hack it to work with 3d vision. what is your advise. all i want is 3 projectors running in 3d surround.


----------



## sojourner353




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3600#post_23118430
> 
> A few people asked for firmware update instructions.
> 
> I suggest that you do this only if you have an early version of the firmware and are having issues that need to be fixed. One must also realize that if you mess up the firmware update your warranty could be void
> 
> 
> Firmware available below:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B_xTFybwtlbvU1oxdHRNcWd3LTQ/edit?pli=1&docId=0B_xTFybwtlbvTHFqclRLU3pBNlk .
> 
> https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B_xTFybwtlbvU1oxdHRNcWd3LTQ/edit
> 
> 
> If one wants to do the update I suggest doing it using a standard to min B cable.
> 
> 
> 1. Write down all your settings before starting a.
> 
> 2. I suggest that you create a new folder on your desktop called 1070 firmware in the new folder.
> 
> 3. Download the download tool and unzip in new folder.
> 
> 4. Download the 105 img file to the same folder.
> 
> 5. .Install the download tool. It is called DLP composer.
> 
> 5A Copy the Flash Device Parameters. txt file to the DLP composer program file (It is under programs x86 DLP Composer) Just copy and paste the file.
> 
> 6. Open the DLP Composer tool and go to edit, preferences.
> 
> 7. When the window opens go to communication and set it to USB
> 
> 8. Close this window and click on flash loader on the opening screen. A window will open.
> 
> 8. Change the mark to Complete Image Download Put check in Skip Boot loader area Change 59 32Kb
> 
> 9. On the top of the flash loader hit the browse button and go to your folder 105 img file.
> 
> 10. Insert the USB cable in the min plug on the projector and into your computer. (Wait for the drivers to load. This should take a minute with windows 7 or 8
> 
> 11. Unplug the projector and push the power and auto buttons at the same time. Plug in the projector while holding the buttons. The LED on the projector will turn red if you are in download mode.
> 
> (If it turns orange do this again until you only get the red led) This is very important.
> 
> 12 Hit the Reset Bus and Start Download. The upgrade process should take about 5 minutes. A timer will start telling you how long it will take.
> 
> 13. Do not unplug anything during the process. When everything completes the LED on the projector will turn to standby orange.
> 
> 14. Unplug the USB cable and turn the projector on
> 
> 15 You will have to put all your settings back in and turn source select to auto
> 
> 16. Instructions are also available in the service manual PDF you downloaded to your folder.
> 
> 17. Only do this upgrade at your own risk and if you are familiar with doing firmware updates..
> 
> 18. You do not need the service tool to do the firmware update the firmware and write down your settings.



Thanks rwestley,


Been stuck for a bit on 1.02 and have had issues with slow fans and 3D Sync issues, naturally BenQ wanted it sent in for an update and they told me it was a 3 week turnaround due to many items being sent back to be re-flashed, told them to just send me the firmware and I was told "no chance" guess they have $ to burn in freight charges.


Well to my luck I found your post and I'm now on 1.05 and much happier and so is the projector, I cant believe they don't let the end user do these upgrades, I have done Viewsonic's this way many times and never had a problem, thanks again for the upload and keep them coming in the future.


Also I done this over a RS-232 connection with a null modem cable as I have an old laptop I use for programming (Windows 98 and no USB), over RS-232 the process took 30min so have some spare time if you go that route, cheers.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4590#post_23256982
> 
> 
> Wanted to be fair. I tried the filter on my old PJ because I didn't want to take the chance of scuffing the housing on the new one. Tried it on the new one though to give it another shot.
> 
> 
> Probably because the lamp is new and also brighter than the other PJ even when it was new, but it looks better on this PJ than the old. Not looking muted. Looks dimmer but not nearly as muted. Blacks look like they improve a bit more on this one as well. Then again, when there is a black screen on, it looks a little blacker than the old one anyway, I noticed. Don't know why that is.
> 
> 
> In any event, it isn't horrid anymore but still not great for everything. When watching game of thrones or red widow, it added a nice darkening of the image without losing too much pop. Switching to the basketball game on TV however was a different story. Makes it look like they forgot to pay the light bill at the arena.
> 
> 
> I'll continue to try it on other things. Might turn out that I'll use it when watching dark SciFi or something and at no other time. Also have to see how it holds up when the lamp dims. For now, its under consideration for dark material and all lights off. I'll see how it goes.



I know you talked about the brightness or lack of on you last BenQ. I'm wondering if this has something to do with your perception of the ND2 filter. How far is your projector from your screen? What size is your screen?


What surprised me the most was your experience in saying that the colors were muted with the ND2. I found the exact opposite - - much more vibrant colors and obviously better blacks and for the first time - - shadow detail.


Now - - it may be due to me using the W1080ST - and only being 66" from my 100" Diagonal, 1.3 screen. I'm sure that affects brightness - - so I do not have to worry about that, as much.


I'll try to post some pictures before we take off for Mexico this Thursday. We're going to Playa del Carmen on a long overdue vacation. The Caribbean is a wonderful place! Me gusto chicas en la playa sin ropa. No miro, mucho!


----------



## themagic

*dontadow,

Follow the steps that Sojouner353 has sent to upgrade your unit to firmware 1.05 and this should take care of you.

Upgrade is very simple just follow the instructions.*


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4590#post_23257836
> 
> 
> I know you talked about the brightness or lack of on you last BenQ. I'm wondering if this has something to do with your perception of the ND2 filter. How far is your projector from your screen? What size is your screen?
> 
> 
> What surprised me the most was your experience in saying that the colors were muted with the ND2. I found the exact opposite - - much more vibrant colors and obviously better blacks and for the first time - - shadow detail.
> 
> 
> Now - - it may be due to me using the W1080ST - and only being 66" from my 100" Diagonal, 1.3 screen. I'm sure that affects brightness - - so I do not have to worry about that, as much.
> 
> 
> I'll try to post some pictures before we take off for Mexico this Thursday. We're going to Playa del Carmen on a long overdue vacation. The Caribbean is a wonderful place! Me gusto chicas en la playa sin ropa. No miro, mucho!



Yeah... not even close to getting more vibrant lol. I don't see why they would either. If the filter is halving the brightness without shifting color, then everything should be halved equally. Why would colors look more vivid after getting their brightness halved? That's like turning down the color control and saying that colors are more vivid. Doesn't seem right to me.


I know you also said that it improved shadow detail. Don't see how that is possible either. Everything is darkened by the same amount, so how could shadow detail increase?


It is what it is. If you are in a dark room and your projector is too bright even on the lowest lamp setting, then an ND filter is a great tool. I am not of the opinion that it makes your picture better in all circumstances though. Blacker blacks are great but not if everything else gets too dark as a consequence. That's why OLED is so promising.


Glad you enjoy it and not trying to discourage anyone else from using one, but for me, I think it works best when the material is already so dark that you don't know what you are missing in terms bright details.


As for my setup, PJ is ceiling mounted 9' 3" from a 110" Da Lite High Power fixed frame screen.


----------



## Ricoflashback

Pictures of my W1080ST BenQ with Darbee Darblet and ND2 filter. Satellite & Bluray. Can you guess which one is which?


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XamTheOctopus*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4590#post_23256879
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I looking at getting this projector and I was wondering, judging from this picture that this setup would make sense? I know it's not the largest screen but it's still bigger and cheaper than a LED Panel.
> 
> http://oi42.tinypic.com/u1wgo.jpg
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is enough info but I guess it's a starting point.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advanced,
> 
> 
> Xam



We have a temp ~84" setup right now. It's rather bright for completely dark situations — this is partly due to how close the projector is (as close as possible at the moment). We have the gamma at 2.8 for complete dark watching — it looks good but I don't know if it's the best projector for such a situation.


If you will be watching with some or a lot of ambient light then it makes more sense however, all projectors will look worse as you increase ambient light.


IMHO, if I were set on 84" and was only using it for total dark room watching I would look at one of the 720p LED projectors that are rather cheap at the moment (LG PA70g & PA75U or Asus B1M) — at that size the tradeoff from 1080p to 720p *might* not be as visible but the colors & contrast of the LED will be noticeably better not to mention total cost of ownership.


Hope that helps. . .


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4590#post_23258115
> 
> 
> Yeah... not even close to getting more vibrant lol. I don't see why they would either. If the filter is halving the brightness without shifting color, then everything should be halved equally. Why would colors look more vivid after getting their brightness halved? That's like turning down the color control and saying that colors are more vivid. Doesn't seem right to me.



I agree with you Mike. I Don't see the purpose of using a filter to get more "pop" from the colors — just one more filter the light has to pass through which will, IMO, decrease the pop. However, a gray screen ought to be another story. From the images posted by Ricoflashback I think shadow detail is getting crushed — doesn't seem much different than turning gamma up and turning brightness and contrast down. . . but what do I know


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesZ7*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4590#post_23259688
> 
> 
> I agree with you Mike. I Don't see the purpose of using a filter to get more "pop" from the colors — just one more filter the light has to pass through which will, IMO, decrease the pop. However, a gray screen ought to be another story. From the images posted by Ricoflashback I think shadow detail is getting crushed — doesn't seem much different than turning gamma up and turning brightness and contrast down. . . but what do I know



I think the ND2 filter experiences vary with the user. And of course, my camera (or any camera that I have) does not do real justice to the picture. But I've been real happy with the ND2 filter and the Bluray shots are razor sharp. And the colors to me are more vibrant - - especially when I compared the before and after shots - - like Piers Morgan on CNN and his set. Maybe it's in the eye of the beholder.


I always thought Gray screens were generally for rooms that suffer from higher ambient light levels and to prevent hot spotting. If you are complaining about the "brightness" of your projector now - - tell me how you feel after seeing it with a gray screen.


Maybe some W1070 posters with gray screens can weigh in.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Black crush and loss of shadow detail, was my exact experience with the filter, but to be fair, I set my White and Black level based off of the image with no filter. It's entirely possible that if I adjusted Contrast and Brightness with the filter on that this could be improved.


Then again, that would probably mean increasing the Brightness which would negate some of the benefit of the filter in the first place. I don't know. Haven't tried it so it's just theoretical to me at this point. I just know that I liked the filter in some respects, and didn't in others.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Not a big fan of the idea of gray screens though I've never seen one in person. Gray screens are kind of like the filter. It would improve blacks, but would make whites grayer. Even worse, unlike the filter, gray screens would shift colors as well.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4590#post_23258115
> 
> 
> Yeah... not even close to getting more vibrant lol. I don't see why they would either. If the filter is halving the brightness without shifting color, then everything should be halved equally. Why would colors look more vivid after getting their brightness halved? That's like turning down the color control and saying that colors are more vivid. Doesn't seem right to me.
> 
> 
> I know you also said that it improved shadow detail. Don't see how that is possible either. Everything is darkened by the same amount, so how could shadow detail increase?
> 
> 
> It is what it is. If you are in a dark room and your projector is too bright even on the lowest lamp setting, then an ND filter is a great tool. I am not of the opinion that it makes your picture better in all circumstances though. Blacker blacks are great but not if everything else gets too dark as a consequence. That's why OLED is so promising.
> 
> 
> Glad you enjoy it and not trying to discourage anyone else from using one, but for me, I think it works best when the material is already so dark that you don't know what you are missing in terms bright details.
> 
> 
> As for my setup, PJ is ceiling mounted 9' 3" from a 110" Da Lite High Power fixed frame screen.



Mike - whatever works best for you. Your setup is virtually four feet farther back than my PJ. I didn't think you'd like the ND2 filter based on your previous comments but at least you tried it. And as you say - - no big expense and I'm sure you can sell the setup to other members who are willing to try it.


OLED, in my humble opinion, is a pipe dream - - not trying to be an A*hole - - but the technology is not there - - too many flaws in the manufacturing process (bum panels.) And the cost? You gotta be kidding me. I'm sure it will drop in the next couple of years but I'm betting on 4K, LED and projector technology to deliver the sharpest, clearest and most vibrant "large screen" experience that is affordable and convenient. That coupled with improvement in screen technology will provide the biggest bang for the buck.


Glad the new PJ is working out better than the last. Cheers.


----------



## DaGamePimp

Just as I said many pages ago the filter is not going to be for everyone and if I had to bet I would toss my $ down on the majority not liking it due to the over-all dimmer look.










However for those that like it... wow, did you just get an inexpensive upgrade or what.










Jason


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4590#post_23259828
> 
> 
> Mike - whatever works best for you. Your setup is virtually four feet farther back than my PJ. I didn't think you'd like the ND2 filter based on your previous comments but at least you tried it. And as you say - - no big expense and I'm sure you can sell the setup to other members who are willing to try it.
> 
> 
> OLED, in my humble opinion, is a pipe dream - - not trying to be an A*hole - - but the technology is not there - - too many flaws in the manufacturing process (bum panels.) And the cost? You gotta be kidding me. I'm sure it will drop in the next couple of years but I'm betting on 4K, LED and projector technology to deliver the sharpest, clearest and most vibrant "large screen" experience that is affordable and convenient. That coupled with improvement in screen technology will provide the biggest bang for the buck.
> 
> 
> Glad the new PJ is working out better than the last. Cheers.



OLED is here so I don't see how it's a pipe dream lol. It is unbelievably expensive right now though that's how it is with all new TV tech. The 4k Sony projector, which is based on existing tech, is $25k as well.


I'm not saying that OLED is going to have a launch without pitfalls. What I am saying is that the holy grail of any display tech is to have the image lit on a pixel level so that you can have a completely black pixel (off) next to a completely white one, without sacrificing either. That is what OLED is supposed to deliver. As soon as you start talking about backlighting, you've already compromised displaying white and black at the same time. "LED" falls into that category as it's still LCD tech. If they ever got to the point that there is an LED for each pixel, or if Sony ever made their Crystal LED TV more than just a concept, then maybe. Don't see either happening though.


Front Projection and LED will most likely continue to be the most affordable displays, but from a pure PQ perspective, they will never be able to deliver what OLED can. That's all I meant when I spoke of their appeal.


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4590#post_23259761
> 
> 
> If you are complaining about the "brightness" of your projector now - - tell me how you feel after seeing it with a gray screen.



You may want to reread my "complaint" about brightness. It has to do with the fact that our second projector was ~30% brighter than the first and third which seems very significant within a product model, and affects it's performance as a "living-room" projector.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4590#post_23259761
> 
> 
> I always thought Gray screens were generally for rooms that suffer from higher ambient light levels and to prevent hot spotting.



Well, the W1070 is marketed as a "living-room" projector so, instead of cutting lumens with a filter a gray screen would certainly seem more appropriate










However, gray screens can enhance overall "perceived contrast" and does make colors appear much richer. . . at least from what I've seen with them. I do plan on testing a gray with this project at some point.


However, all of this, as has been stated by you and others, is a preference. Some prefer a dimmer projector which has better black depth though it may suffer some shadow detail loss while others prefer brighter images with more shadow detail. Personally, I would opt for a lower lumen projector instead of cutting the lumens with a filter, but that's me


----------



## rayweil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4590#post_23259920
> 
> 
> OLED is here so I don't see how it's a pipe dream lol. It is unbelievably expensive right now though that's how it is with all new TV tech. The 4k Sony projector, which is based on existing tech, is $25k as well.
> 
> 
> I'm not saying that OLED is going to have a launch without pitfalls. What I am saying is that the holy grail of any display tech is to have the image lit on a pixel level so that you can have a completely black pixel (off) next to a completely white one, without sacrificing either. That is what OLED is supposed to deliver. As soon as you start talking about backlighting, you've already compromised displaying white and black at the same time. "LED" falls into that category as it's still LCD tech. If they ever got to the point that there is an LED for each pixel, or if Sony ever made their Crystal LED TV more than just a concept, then maybe. Don't see either happening though.
> 
> 
> Front Projection and LED will most likely continue to be the most affordable displays, but from a pure PQ perspective, they will never be able to deliver what OLED can. That's all I meant when I spoke of their appeal.



Sorry for being a newbie...but, where can I find info on OLED PROJECTION systems?


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesZ7*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4620#post_23260288
> 
> 
> You may want to reread my "complaint" about brightness. It has to do with the fact that our second projector was ~30% brighter than the first and third which seems very significant within a product model, and affects it's performance as a "living-room" projector.
> 
> Well, the W1070 is marketed as a "living-room" projector so, instead of cutting lumens with a filter a gray screen would certainly seem more appropriate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, gray screens can enhance overall "perceived contrast" and does make colors appear much richer. . . at least from what I've seen with them. I do plan on testing a gray with this project at some point.
> 
> 
> However, all of this, as has been stated by you and others, is a preference. Some prefer a dimmer projector which has better black depth though it may suffer some shadow detail loss while others prefer brighter images with more shadow detail. Personally, I would opt for a lower lumen projector instead of cutting the lumens with a filter, but that's me



Understood but I didn't have much choice - - I needed a short throw projector and this was really my only option - - price and benefit wise.


Of course the use of an ND2 filter is not "optimal" - - I'd rather have perfect blacks and bold colors with brightness to boot - - right out of the box - - but it's not available in this price range with the short throw capability.


And I really believe that comparing the W1080ST (which I have) to the W1070 (companion projector - same manual) - - is NOT apples to apples. I know I get more lumens out of my projector just based on the short throw distance to the screen. I haven't "metered" it - - but it makes logical sense.


If blacks are an issue for those folks with this PJ and they are are willing to try different solutions - - then I say go for it. I appreciate the folks who suggested the ND2 filter on this forum - - it's worked for me. Obviously, it hasn't worked for others - - but it's an inexpensive experiment that can be easily "undone" - - if it doesn't provide the desired outcome.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rayweil*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4620#post_23260446
> 
> 
> Sorry for being a newbie...but, where can I find info on OLED PROJECTION systems?



Not sure if serious...


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rayweil*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4620#post_23260446
> 
> 
> Sorry for being a newbie...but, where can I find info on OLED PROJECTION systems?



But if you are serious , OLED is a panel technology , not capable of being incorporated into projectors, or at least I've never heard anything about them even looking into that.


----------



## Adamd

Well I've put 70 hours on my w1070 and yesterday while watching 3d I could here the projector getting louder. It sounded like a really loud Xbox 360. I put my hand on it I I could feel it vibrating. I don't think it's the fan I think it's the color wheel. I turn off 3d it slowed down and became quite again. I've had it for over 30 days but good thing I got it from costco so I have 90 days to return. I may keep it for another month so I'm sure to get one with 1.05 firmware.


----------



## Bez

Is there anyway to find out what the firmware version is before buying the projector ?

Is it mentioned on the box anywhere ?


Or do you just cross your fingers.


----------



## hatlesschimp

whats different with the firmware?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4620#post_23261359
> 
> 
> Is there anyway to find out what the firmware version is before buying the projector ?
> 
> Is it mentioned on the box anywhere ?
> 
> 
> Or do you just cross your fingers.



If you check the box for the build date you should get some idea of what firmware you will get. Example Oct build 102 firmware. Jan 104 firmware. March or April probably 105 firmware.


----------



## EdBag4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4620#post_23261359
> 
> 
> Is there anyway to find out what the firmware version is before buying the projector ?
> 
> Is it mentioned on the box anywhere ?
> 
> 
> Or do you just cross your fingers.



I ordered my 1070 from Amazon about 2 weeks ago, it arrived with 1.05 firmware.


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EdBag4*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4620#post_23262814
> 
> 
> I ordered my 1070 from Amazon about 2 weeks ago, it arrived with 1.05 firmware.


Ditto. Manufacturing date was March 2013.


----------



## themagic

W1070


Feb: 1.04

Mar and April 1.05


----------



## rayweil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acras13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4620#post_23260540
> 
> 
> But if you are serious , OLED is a panel technology , not capable of being incorporated into projectors, or at least I've never heard anything about them even looking into that.



Of course I am not SERIOUS! Sometimes I get sick of people comparing $1000 projector with a non-existent 120" you-beaut screen.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rayweil*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4620#post_23263499
> 
> 
> Of course I am not SERIOUS! Sometimes *I get sick of people comparing $1000 projector with a non-existent 120" you-beaut screen.*



Don't remember that ever happening, but ok.


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rayweil*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4620#post_23263499
> 
> 
> Of course I am not SERIOUS! Sometimes I get sick of people comparing $1000 projector with a non-existent 120" you-beaut screen.



Yea , because no one who doesn't have an above average grasp of display technology ever comes into the forums , so HOW could someone be serious about that question? Now , if you could point out where someone compared the two technologies in the context of your comment? I didn't see it as a " you could get a $1000 PJ or get an OLED " statement . Commenting on the fact that OLED exists is a lot different than you are trying to make the statement out to be .


----------



## DaGamePimp

Guys, let's put a clamp on the bickering and not derail the thread.










Thank you,

Jason


----------



## TropMonk

Stuntman_Mike: You should really checkout some of the nice HC Grayscreens, You've never seen a Firehawk? For the most part I believe that some sort of slight grayscreen is great for a great deal of home theater environments. Having a projection surface that helps cut down on the ambient light reflection helps a lot even in semi light controlled environments.


Then there are the Screen Innovations Black Diamond type screens, they are quite amazing. I can hold a flashlight up to my Black diamond shining on it from above or below the screen and the dot almost disappears. When I bring the flashlight in front of the screen pointing right at it the dot of light is amplified (I have the 1.4 screen). It helps keep the image clean from light scatter and ambient light.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TropMonk*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4620#post_23264388
> 
> 
> Stuntman_Mike: You should really checkout some of the nice HC Grayscreens, You've never seen a Firehawk? For the most part I believe that some sort of slight grayscreen is great for a great deal of home theater environments. Having a projection surface that helps cut down on the ambient light reflection helps a lot even in semi light controlled environments.
> 
> 
> Then there are the Screen Innovations Black Diamond type screens, they are quite amazing. I can hold a flashlight up to my Black diamond shining on it from above or below the screen and the dot almost disappears. When I bring the flashlight in front of the screen pointing right at it the dot of light is amplified (I have the 1.4 screen). It helps keep the image clean from light scatter and ambient light.




Never seen them in person, no. I have researched the firehawk and black Diamond screens and they do seem cool.


In general though, I'd prefer a white screen to gray. No better blacks, but no gray whites and no color shift, although I know you could calibrate to compensate for the gray color shift.


I'd rather spend more money on an expensive PJ with great blacks than use that money to buy an expensive gray screen. I do appreciate their benefits, but that's just me.


----------



## TropMonk

Don't knock it till you test one out!


----------



## rayweil

Any comments on these step-up rings and ND filter?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001G445Q4/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005DBWYDW/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER 


Thanks.


Or these:

http://www.amazon.com/Tiffen-72ND6-Neutral-Density-Filter/dp/B00004ZCH5/ref=pd_cp_p_3 

http://www.amazon.com/Tiffen-72mm-Neutral-Density-Filter/dp/B00004ZCH4/ref=pd_sim_p_6


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TropMonk*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4620#post_23264493
> 
> 
> Don't knock it till you test one out!



Looks nice! How about some dark shots - - variation. Is that a Bluray shot? Can you show a cable/satellite pic?


----------



## bdunn13

I have been waiting on an Amazon price drop which seems slow coming. I was looking for something in the recent Newegg price range...


However, there are some on Amazon (marketplace) refurbished for pretty cheap....


Anyone have any idea on picking one of these up refurbished?


Thanks,

Brad


----------



## vagos1103gr1

Do you have anybody the same problem with me? I can't fit my pj to be square on my screen. It's on the ceiling but I can't make it to be on all 4 corners equal. These is not very big problem watching movie only on the desktop of my pc. Do you think is not center the pj on the screen or the screen is not straight? Anybody had similar problem on the installation? Any suggest?


----------



## dxnhd

Cheap but decent ceiling mount for the w1070? Opinion question... Big vs average? At a 15' mount I can have a wall full of image and buy a screen to match or mount at 9.5' and have the average 100", which I have a screen for already. My seating is 14'.


----------



## dxnhd

Cheap but decent ceiling mount for the w1070? Opinion question... Big vs average? At a 15' mount I can have a wall full of image and buy a screen to match or mount at 9.5' and have the average 100", which I have a screen for already. My seating is 14'.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4620#post_23265083
> 
> 
> I love screen shots as much as the next guy, especially when they include Scarlett's cleavage, but I think it is unanimously understood that making any judgement of picture quality is impossible. (Zombie's 3D ghosting shots excluded of course.)



Judgment - no. To see what they look like - yes. I've never seen a gray screen and of course, the camera doesn't do the pic shots justice - - but it is interesting to see the variations of pics from users on the forum.


What would also help is the lighting conditions when the pictures were taken. If I understand it right - - gray screens work well with ambient light and some users might find that helpful.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TropMonk*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4620#post_23264493
> 
> 
> Don't knock it till you test one out!



Not knocking it. Like pretty much everything else that has to do with front projection, there are tradeoffs that come with every advantage. That's all. I just choose different advantages and different tradeoffs than you.


And like others have already stated, not much can be gleaned from a screenshot. Too many variables. Nice screenshot though.


----------



## bdunn13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4620#post_23265415
> 
> 
> Just my perspective but I would rather not buy from a pool of rejects. Yes, serious problems would be identified and culled, but less obvious defects such as lens abberations, ticking fans, etc, etc would likely be dusted off and slapped with a refurbished sticker. What after all would refurbishing entail? If a couple hundred bucks is going to break some one then maybe the $700 or $800 for a refurb would be better off left in the mattress.
> 
> 
> Not surprised that there haven't been any great price breaks. Since its release I have seen a lot of "out of stock" notifications for the W1070.
> 
> 
> Again, just my perspective.



Thanks.....


I am already saving 10% by buying from Amazon.... a few weeks ago Toys R Us had Amazon gift cards for 10% off and I bought enough to pay for the projector.... I can afford to buy it now, but I am a very conservative frugal person. Spending money makes me ill










It would feel really good to get this thing at around $800, which I could easily do if Amazon dropped to price to 899 or I bought refurbished.


BD


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdunn13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4620#post_23266296
> 
> 
> Thanks.....
> 
> 
> I am already saving 10% by buying from Amazon.... a few weeks ago Toys R Us had Amazon gift cards for 10% off and I bought enough to pay for the projector.... I can afford to buy it now, but I am a very conservative frugal person. Spending money makes me ill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would feel really good to get this thing at around $800, which I could easily do if Amazon dropped to price to 899 or I bought refurbished.
> 
> 
> BD



In addition to everything that David said, which I agree with, the other reason against a refurb is the shorter warranty. Usually only 30-90 days tops, compared to a year with a new one.


----------



## bdunn13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4650#post_23266419
> 
> 
> In addition to everything that David said, which I agree with, the other reason against a refurb is the shorter warranty. Usually only 30-90 days tops, compared to a year with a new one.




Makes sense...


Thanks,

BD


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4650#post_23266419
> 
> 
> In addition to everything that David said, which I agree with, the other reason against a refurb is the shorter warranty. Usually only 30-90 days tops, compared to a year with a new one.



I wouldn't purchase a modern tech device that is refurbished without a good warranty — too high of a failure rate on cheaply made parts these days.


However, some manufacturers do give a full warranty on refurbished items — Mitsubishi, I know for certain, does on their projectors. We called them at the beginning of our research.


Square Trade, according to their site, does offer warranties on refurbished items.


Nonetheless, I would certainly make sure I had a good warranty if I were buying a refurb projector!!!


----------



## Badelhas

Does it support 3D Vision like the W700 720p?


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Badelhas*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4650#post_23269234
> 
> 
> Does it support 3D Vision like the W700 720p?



The w1070 is Nvidia 3Dtv play certified, not 3D Vision certified.


Jason


----------



## yamamaha

... So on the refurb front, I have good news and bad news. The good news is that BenQ will honor a 1 year warranty on a refurb. So I decided to give one a try. I just bought a W1070 refurbished from Amazon. Bad news, Murphy's Law struck.. I had to have issues with it straight out of the box. Here's what I see:


White intermittent vertical lines, both with a source signal, but also on the test pattern. The lines appear to be one pixel wide and are evenly spaced about 100 pixels apart. If the image is keystoned, the vertical lines do not follow the keystone correction, they remain absolutely vertical. The lines appear at random time intervals and will sometimes flicker for a few minutes. The lines may disappear for a few minutes but sometimes will disappear for hours before reappearing. The lines do not seem to respond to any sort of light tapping on the top of the case.


The manufacture date is December 2012, and the firmware version is 1.04. Does anyone know if anyone else has ever seen this issue? Before I send it in and wait for weeks I'd like to know if anyone knows what could cause this. I'm suspecting this would be more of a cold solder or loose wire problem rather than a firmware problem, based on the pattern the issue follows.


I see there is a 1.05 firmware out. The download link in this forum does not include a change list as far as what was fixed. Does anyone have information on that?


Overall what I'm trying to discover is if this is a common problem and what sort of confidence I can have that BenQ will be able to solve this one quickly and thoroughly. I'd hate to have to spend the next year sending the thing back for repair constantly. There is very little I want to try to do to this thing myself since I don't want to give them any excuse to refuse or void my warranty.


----------



## THe_Flash

Regarding above, you should be able to return it and cite the issues you just described. If you're feeling lucky, purchase another used one from the marketplace.


----------



## vgmarques

People,


I´m planning on buy benq W1070 BUT.... I want to have a 2.40:1 screen.


As I used to do with my Mit HD1000, I don´t have problem on adjusting the zoom/focus manually.


But, as far as I understood reading some reviews out there, this projector may bring some problems in a 2.40:1 configuration with 16:9 images.


Is it really impossible to adjust its zoom/focus to fit a 16:9 image inside a 2.40:1 screen?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## vagos1103gr1

  
 
 


These are the images from my pj to my cheap electric screen with 1.3 gain. What are you think guys? Cause I am little confused with my settings. This is the best can do the pj or I can make something to improve the image. The pictures I took from iPhone 5.


----------



## yamamaha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4650#post_23270444
> 
> 
> Regarding above, you should be able to return it and cite the issues you just described. If you're feeling lucky, purchase another used one from the marketplace.



Yeah, I was considering that as an option. The issue with returning it to the marketplace is potentially trying to haggle with the seller over shipping, restock fees, etc. and then possibly dealing with Amazon's A-to-Z if that's fruitless.


However, since BenQ will honor the warranty and repair the defect, they will also cover shipping and everything. So I decided, so long as BenQ will honor the warranty, that was the direction I was going to go. This wasn't a used projector, it was a BenQ refurb that came packaged accordingly. The serial number on the BenQ sticker on the outside of the box matches the serial number on the projector, aceessories were neatly wrapped in new plastic, etc. So I don't really think the seller is trying to screw me here. Might have just got bumped around during shipping.


My question here was just to see if I could get an idea as to the problem, so I can know the extent of the defect, or whether there is any known fix for the issue that would not require me to send my new toy away for a few weeks. I mean, come on, I just got it!










Also, thought I would share my experience since others were debating the possibility of purchasing refurb. This will also be a nice exercise in exactly how good BenQ's warranty service is.


----------



## Bradley King




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vagos1103gr1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4650#post_23270682
> 
> 
> These are the images from my pj to my cheap electric screen with 1.3 gain. What are you think guys? Cause I am little confused with my settings. This is the best can do the pj or I can make something to improve the image. The pictures I took from iPhone 5.



how long is your hdmi cable?

try a shorter one.


----------



## THe_Flash

I knew you were referring to the bottom right corner even before you mentioned it. I've had the same issue but have been able to ignore it mostly.


----------



## vagos1103gr1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bradley King*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4650#post_23272796
> 
> 
> how long is your hdmi cable?
> 
> I use 10 ft hdmi 1.4 latest with Ethernet. I can't use shortest cause the pj is hanging on the ceiling. Do you think I can have better image with this pj? The 3d is ok sharp but u Am not truly satisfied with the 2d. Do you think is problematic the pj? This is the second replacement from amazon.
> 
> try a shorter one.


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bradley King*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4650#post_23272796
> 
> 
> how long is your hdmi cable?
> 
> try a shorter one.



Length of cable doesn't really matter , hdmi is an "either or" proposition , there's either an image , or there's not. My 25' hdmi from monoprice has the same PQ as the 10' monster hdmi I had previously.


----------



## vagos1103gr1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acras13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4650#post_23273063
> 
> 
> Length of cable doesn't really matter , hdmi is an "either or" proposition , there's either an image , or there's not. My 25' hdmi from monoprice has the same PQ as the 10' monster hdmi I had previously.



So what you think of the images that posted before? I shouldn't be satisfied?


----------



## vagos1103gr1

I was thinking to return it and to take the optoma hd25 amazon has it for 950. Do you think I am gonna have 100' image from 9,5 ft distance?


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vagos1103gr1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4650#post_23273079
> 
> 
> So what you think of the images that posted before? I shouldn't be satisfied?



First , I don't have this PJ , I was just commenting on the HDMI cable. I never put much stock in pictures of someones screen , way too many variables to judge it. I think it boils down to what you find acceptable . Follow the suggestions others have suggested in this and other PJ threads to tweak the image , then decide . Good luck.


----------



## JeffKB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yamamaha*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4650#post_23270398
> 
> 
> Overall what I'm trying to discover is if this is a common problem and what sort of confidence I can have that BenQ will be able to solve this one quickly and thoroughly. I'd hate to have to spend the next year sending the thing back for repair constantly. There is very little I want to try to do to this thing myself since I don't want to give them any excuse to refuse or void my warranty.


I don't have any experience with BenQ, but I bought an Infocus refurb that had to go back due to a defect. Their warranty model for refurbs is to just send you a new one (i.e. do an exchange), not fix the one you are sending back.


I bet BenQ works the same way. Matter of fact, they should be willing to do an advanced exchange and ship you a new one before they get the old one, provided you are willing to provide them a credit card. That would get you a new projector in several days, depending on transit time.


----------



## yamamaha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffKB*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4650#post_23273246
> 
> 
> I don't have any experience with BenQ, but I bought an Infocus refurb that had to go back due to a defect. Their warranty model for refurbs is to just send you a new one (i.e. do an exchange), not fix the one you are sending back.
> 
> 
> I bet BenQ works the same way. Matter of fact, they should be willing to do an advanced exchange and ship you a new one before they get the old one, provided you are willing to provide them a credit card. That would get you a new projector in several days, depending on transit time.



That's interesting that you should mention that, it had occurred to me that they may just replace the projector with another refurb. I'll be interested to see if the one that comes back has a new serial number.


You see, somewhere in BenQ's documentation, I read that the warranty terms for refurb is "repair only." I understand they can and probably will take the option to just ship another refurb, but the fact that they spelled that out made me wonder under what circumstances they would ship another unit versus repairing the one I sent back.


I like the idea of asking them to cross-ship a projector. That would ensure that they will be shipping another refurb instead of repairing the one I have. I think I'll see where that tactic gets me.


----------



## JeffKB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yamamaha*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4650#post_23273410
> 
> 
> You see, somewhere in BenQ's documentation, I read that the warranty terms for refurb is "repair only." I understand they can and probably will take the option to just ship another refurb, but the fact that they spelled that out made me wonder under what circumstances they would ship another unit versus repairing the one I sent back.


They may have that "repair only" clause just in case they don't have any refurbs available to send you. That could be a possibility. I received several defective refurbs in a row from Infocus, and was eventually upgraded to a newer projector model (still a refurb) because they no longer had refurb inventory on the original projector I bought. I think a lot of it comes down to cost of repair and availability of parts.


Provided they have refurbs available, I can't see why they wouldn't do an exchange. Provided your current unit is fixable, they would just make the repair and return it to the refurb pool when ready.


Good luck and hope things work out.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acras13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4650#post_23273063
> 
> 
> Length of cable doesn't really matter , hdmi is an "either or" proposition , there's either an image , or there's not. My 25' hdmi from monoprice has the same PQ as the 10' monster hdmi I had previously.



This not entirely true since one might see sparkles with long HDMI cables. Some HDMI cables will also not pass 3D and some long cables might cause handshake issues. I do agree that 25' Monoprice cables should work fine. The problem usually comes after 25' length.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4650#post_23272932
> 
> 
> I love the W1070, especially for the price, but noticed that the focus was not even across the screen. In general I could get the center and three of the four corners razor sharp, but the remaining corner was VERY noticably blury. I could tweak the focus to make the one corner and the center reasonably clear but then the rest of the screen wasn't quite so sharp.
> 
> Other than this, there was nothing else out of whack so I have been very hesitant to return it. Typically the softness in the bottom right hand corner is a non-issue in movies, however text was brutal.
> 
> I packed it up and returned it to Amazon today. Have confirmation that a brand new one is on its way.
> 
> I love Amazon and hate using their excellent return policy for such a large ticket item, but I know as time goes on the focus problem would bother me more and more. Fingers crossed that the new one is 100%.



If you had read the thread fully, you'd have realized there was nothing wrong with your projector and the softness on one side was entirely due to misalignment, i.e. bad setup. Likely you will have the exact same "issue" with your replacement. I.e. you need to drill a new mounting hole.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4650#post_23272955
> 
> 
> I knew you were referring to the bottom right corner even before you mentioned it. I've had the same issue but have been able to ignore it mostly.



You can fix it by moving your projector around.


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4650#post_23274804
> 
> 
> You can fix it by moving your projector around.


I thought so too. I have the peerless mount, so it's pretty easy to make adjustments. I've measured, re-measured, and used my laser level and it all looks pretty spot-on. It isn't anything horrific, but if you look closely you can tell there is a slight difference.


----------



## vgmarques

Thanks, David!


Guys, do you know where I can buy a Benq 1070 at Houston?


I´ll be hosted in Houston during next week and I prefer buying at stores. I have already had hotel hassles with deliveries. I´m also afraid of shipping issues that can late the delivery.


Anyway, is the price at stores higher than online? Is it better to buy online?


Thanks!


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4650#post_23274559
> 
> 
> This not entirely true since one might see sparkles with long HDMI cables. Some HDMI cables will also not pass 3D and some long cables might cause handshake issues. I do agree that 25' Monoprice cables should work fine. The problem usually comes after 25' length.



Please correct me if I'm wrong , but the sparkles are because of data corruption , not a degradation of image like analog signals suffer from . From what I've seen and researched ( much more reliable sources than my personal exp.) Quality of manufacture is a bigger issue than length for hdmi with handshake, of course up to about 25' which I believe is the upper limit for HDMI certification without boosting the signal. The biggest problem with handshake from what I've read is poor implementation of HDMI standards by device manufacturers since there's no true standard , just guidelines.

My comment was directed more specifically to Vagos situation , I might not have seen it in the pics , but I don't think sparkles were the issue he was unhappy with , and my comment about HDMI was because lots of people think HDMI performs like analog audio and video cables , that the picture will degrade gradually .

Please don't take what I say as gospel , this is my understanding of what I've read and limited personal experience .


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acras13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4650#post_23276499
> 
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong , but the sparkles are because of data corruption , not a degradation of image like analog signals suffer from . From what I've seen and researched ( much more reliable sources than my personal exp.) Quality of manufacture is a bigger issue than length for hdmi with handshake, of course up to about 25' which I believe is the upper limit for HDMI certification without boosting the signal. The biggest problem with handshake from what I've read is poor implementation of HDMI standards by device manufacturers since there's no true standard , just guidelines.
> 
> My comment was directed more specifically to Vagos situation , I might not have seen it in the pics , but I don't think sparkles were the issue he was unhappy with , and my comment about HDMI was because lots of people think HDMI performs like analog audio and video cables , that the picture will degrade gradually .
> 
> Please don't take what I say as gospel , this is my understanding of what I've read and limited personal experience .



Yes you are correct that sparkles are caused by digital data corruption. Quality of manufacture is very important and 25" is considered to be the upper limit for HDMI certification without boosting the signal. It is also true that HDMI handshake issues are mostly caused by poor implementation of HDMI standards but cables can make a difference. I have had all kinds of HDMI handshake issues with various types of equipment and often changing the cables do make a difference. The Monoprice Redmere cables have worked well for me and others for long runs over 25' feet. It is also recommended not to use cables under 6 feet.


----------



## sirip




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4650#post_23277386
> 
> 
> The Monoprice Redmere cables have worked well for me and others for long runs over 25' feet. It is also recommended not to use cables under 6 feet.



So much for redmere. Just tried 30' cable from their own HDMI splitter (product 7522). Signal looses sync every 10 secs. Direct from BD player works fine without loosing sync. It's going back. HDMI splitter is essential for me.


----------



## 3DMamper

A bit off topics, but i have been using sainsonic 144hz 3D glasses and they work great and are very cheap.


I risked paying almost 4 times more for the benq D3 glasses, ok they are not 4 times better, i would say they are 30% better in total. Brighter, sharper, better face tones, more vibrant colours by about 10~20%. 3D looks that extra touch better with better depth, and 3D layering thanks to the contrast improvement.


Shame on benq for not supplying them with the projector, allowed people to use other brands that let down their product.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirip*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4680#post_23278127
> 
> 
> So much for redmere. Just tried 30' cable from their own HDMI splitter (product 7522). Signal looses sync every 10 secs. Direct from BD player works fine without loosing sync. It's going back. HDMI splitter is essential for me.



I don't think it is the redmere cable since others have had great success with them. Could be an issue with the cables going to the splitter or the splitter itself. The Benq also does not have the best HDMI implementation. Monoprice sells several splitters. I suggest that you contact them about the issue and they will make recommendations. Monoprice offers great customer service.


----------



## GeroJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4650#post_23277386
> 
> 
> ... It is also recommended not to use cables under 6 feet.



Can you please expand on the why of this recommendation? A few weeks back, I switched over all of the 6' cables in the nearby equipment to 1' & 2' cables in order to eliminate the rat's nest! I didn't notice any quality change at the time. What's the impact? Thanks


----------



## sirip




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4680#post_23278211
> 
> 
> I don't think it is the redmere cable since others have had great success with them. Could be an issue with the cables going to the splitter or the splitter itself. The Benq also does not have the best HDMI implementation. Monoprice sells several splitters. I suggest that you contact them about the issue and they will make recommendations. Monoprice offers great customer service.



Any 15' cable works fine through this splitter. Splitter is PRO series with amplifier. Others have success with splitters in between or directly from computers/Bluray players ?


----------



## rwestley

What cables are you using from the Blu-Ray player and how long is it? I am using a splitter and a 25' cable with no problem. There are so many things than can cause handshake issues including the length of the cable, the splitter, the Blu-ray player and anything else in the loop. I am been using HDMI since day one and have had all kinds of timing and other issues with different equipment.


----------



## sirip




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4680#post_23278547
> 
> 
> What cables are you using from the Blu-Ray player and how long is it? I am using a splitter and a 25' cable with no problem. There are so many things than can cause handshake issues including the length of the cable, the splitter, the Blu-ray player and anything else in the loop. I am been using HDMI since day one and have had all kinds of timing and other issues with different equipment.



bluray player to splitter is 22AWG 2' very thick HDMI cable with gold plated connectors on either end.


Splitter is monoprice product id 7522
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=101&cp_id=10113&cs_id=1011306&p_id=7522&seq=1&format=2 

'

From there, I need absolute minimum of 25'. 30' would be comfortable, then I don't have to run across ceiling joists. Don't need anything more than that. I just checked Monster 35' cable (no 30') at frys. It's $100...that's the last option if nothing else works. Any other cable I should try before plunking that much ? Appreciate your help. Don't like to keep buying and returning stuff. If there is any cable under


----------



## vagos1103gr1

I have one question if everybody noticed this. When the pj is turned on and looking in the lens I noticed a small stamp like a fingerprint in the middle but I think is from inside, I cleand with a microfiber cloth from outside, but Is still remain. I don't think is affected to the image, but I am wondering if it is defected. Here some pics to understand what I mean.


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vagos1103gr1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4680#post_23279269
> 
> 
> I have one question if everybody noticed this. When the pj is turned on and looking in the lens I noticed a small stamp like a fingerprint in the middle but I think is from inside, I cleand with a microfiber cloth from outside, but Is still remain. I don't think is affected to the image, but I am wondering if it is defected. Here some pics to understand what I mean.



Can't tell if it's the same as our first projector from the images, however; our first W1070 lens looked liked it had a smear on the inside. A few others here have reported the same thing. Our other two have had no such thing — perfectly clean.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirip*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4680#post_23279138
> 
> 
> bluray player to splitter is 22AWG 2' very thick HDMI cable with gold plated connectors on either end.
> 
> 
> Splitter is monoprice product id 7522
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=101&cp_id=10113&cs_id=1011306&p_id=7522&seq=1&format=2
> 
> '
> 
> From there, I need absolute minimum of 25'. 30' would be comfortable, then I don't have to run across ceiling joists. Don't need anything more than that. I just checked Monster 35' cable (no 30') at frys. It's $100...that's the last option if nothing else works. Any other cable I should try before plunking that much ? Appreciate your help. Don't like to keep buying and returning stuff. If there is any cable under
> 
> 
> If I am reading this correctly you are using a 2 foot HDMI cable from the Blu-Ray player to the splitter. That is where the problem may be. Several companies including Lumigen state that you must use at least a 6 foot cable between all sources and the splitter to avoid HDMI errors.
> 
> I am not sure of the exact reason but I was told by several sources never to use a cable under 6 feet.


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirip*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4680#post_23278127
> 
> 
> So much for redmere. Just tried 30' cable from their own HDMI splitter (product 7522). Signal looses sync every 10 secs. Direct from BD player works fine without loosing sync. It's going back. HDMI splitter is essential for me.



Stupid first question, you did observe the directionality of the red mere cable?

second question, could there be a problem with the amplified HDMI switcher and the amplified cable working together? Perhaps the amplifier in the switcher is putting too much power into the chip in the red mere and overheating it , causing it to drop out?


----------



## 3DMamper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vagos1103gr1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4680#post_23279269
> 
> 
> I have one question if everybody noticed this. When the pj is turned on and looking in the lens I noticed a small stamp like a fingerprint in the middle but I think is from inside, I clean with a microfiber cloth from outside, but Is still remain. I don't think is affected to the image, but I am wondering if it is defected. Here some pics to understand what I mean.



My HD33 had the same mark, i think it is very common







Did not seem to effect image even tho when you look at it its sure looks like it would!


----------



## vagos1103gr1

I request a replacement, I am gonna post if is gonna be the same with the new one


----------



## vagos1103gr1

Did anybody noticed smear inside of the lens?


----------



## CharlesZ7

Has anyone tested the "Audio output jack?" Is that just a headphone jack or what? Will it only work via certain hookups, etc? No real mention in the manual.


thx


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesZ7*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4680#post_23281110
> 
> 
> Has anyone tested the "Audio output jack?" Is that just a headphone jack or what? Will it only work via certain hookups, etc? No real mention in the manual.
> 
> 
> thx



It will obviously loop audio in to audio out but it is also likely that an intended use is to allow the HDMI audio (2CH) to be passed through.


I plugged headphones into it when I first got it and it seemed to work fine for the 30 seconds that I tested it.


Jason


----------



## dtprkr

I ordered the 1070 on Friday morning from Visual Apex, but later that afternoon I got a phone

letting me know that they were out of stock. I guess my other options would be Amazon or Newegg. Do you guys have a choice on who would be better?


----------



## petesvt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dtprkr*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4680#post_23282652
> 
> 
> I ordered the 1070 on Friday morning from Visual Apex, but later that afternoon I got a phone
> 
> letting me know that they were out of stock. I guess my other options would be Amazon or Newegg. Do you guys have a choice on who would be better?



I got mine from Newegg because of the promo a couple of weeks ago. I have ordered from both sites in the past, and have been happy with all of my purchases from either company. Looks like Amazon is cheaper at the moment.


----------



## vgmarques

Hey guys. I bought from Amazon.


Which classes to go with? benq classes? Any other?


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vgmarques*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4680#post_23283050
> 
> 
> Hey guys. I bought from Amazon.
> 
> 
> Which classes to go with? benq classes? Any other?



I would recommend these:

http://www.amazon.com/3DTV-Corp-DLP-LINK-Projectors-Mitsubishi/dp/B004G2VJM6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1367851991&sr=8-1&keywords=dlp+link+3d+glasses


----------



## teeger

Best W1070 deal ever . . . or the best I've ever heard of!!!


In the mail today I just got my summer Costco summer catalog. With it came a small coupon booklet called "2013 Summer Savings". There is a coupon in the booklet that can be redeemed between June 24th to July 7 (2 weeks only). Here's the deal: The coupon is giving $200.00 off (from their $999.00 regular W1070 price), making the cost $799.00 (Canadian). The deal gets better: This price is for BOTH the projector and TWO free pairs of BenQ 3D glasses.


The deal isn't shown on line, it is only in the booklet. I don't think you have to redeem the actual coupon. You likely only need the skew number for the deal, which is 877113 and use the code between the sale dates. This offer is good only through Costco Canada (not in stores - on-line only). If you live in Canada and are a Costco member, this is a great deal. Or, if you are in the US you could likely order it if you are a member (but might need a Canadian address where it might need to be shipped).


Here is the link on the Costco Canada page for the W1070 - at its regular price.

http://www.costco.ca/BenQ-W1070-1080p-Full-HD*-DLP-Projector.product.100029581.html 


Ian


----------



## teeger

Someone posted (poor pics from their cell phone) the Costco "2013 Summer Savings" booklet. You can scroll down to see the W1070 deal that I just posted about. Here's the link: http://forums.redflagdeals.com/costco-summer-savings-2013-may-13-sept-1-a-1334496/ 


Heck, I might even buy a second projector when the deal rolls around, since the price is low enough to consider the cost of just bulb that it comes with and the 2 pairs of glasses to be about a $500.00 value - thus making having a back-up (2nd W1070) projector a worthwhile purchase.


Ian


----------



## GCS

Guys I need a tiny bit of guidance here as I want to understand fully what I may or may not get into here as I am a complete n00b in the 3D world. I have had a projector for 10+ years but not 3D.


If I purchase the 1070 it comes with no glasses based on my research. Seems there are lots of choices based on the specific thread over in the 3D forum. My question is -- is there any special setup I need to do for all of this?


Meaning the the 1070 would be on the ceiling do the glasses need to have line of sight to the projector, are they RF etc. Also do the glasses get much interference from other electronics. In my room I have a wireless router for internet (2.4 and 5.8), wireless buttkicker transmitter (2.4), cordless phone (5.8) etc etc.


Just want to understand all of this before I have to drop 1k on the projector and a few hundred on glasses.


Thanks in advance.


Greg


----------



## seafan


I got the w1070 last week, very happy with it. have a few questions -

 

1. when mounting it from the ceiling, is the projector supposed to be level fron to back, in addition to left to right?

2. I've seen pictures of a grid used to adjust the position of the projector, is that an option in w1070, or does that image come from a calibration disk?

3. I got SainSonic144Hz 3D IR Active Rechargeable Shutter Glasses, also pretty happy with it. do they make a kids' size of it? if not, what's an alternative brand/model for kids?

 

thanks!

 

Jason


----------



## hatlesschimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4680#post_23284071
> 
> 
> Someone posted (poor pics from their cell phone) the Costco "2013 Summer Savings" booklet. You can scroll down to see the W1070 deal that I just posted about. Here's the link: http://forums.redflagdeals.com/costco-summer-savings-2013-may-13-sept-1-a-1334496/
> 
> 
> Heck, I might even buy a second projector when the deal rolls around, since the price is low enough to consider the cost of just bulb that it comes with and the 2 pairs of glasses to be about a $500.00 value - thus making having a back-up (2nd W1070) projector a worthwhile purchase.
> 
> 
> Ian



I saw the cheerios had $2 off not bad!!!! Im in Australia can someone buy me Count Chocula and send it to me. I love that stuff. Its the breakfast of champions!!! Seriously i will pay you to do it for me. My partner doesn't believe that you can get cereal with marshmallows in it. MMM YUM!!! Its in my head now!


----------



## seafan


does anyone have the link to the 3D glasses for BENQ W1070? thanks!


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GCS*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4680#post_23284395
> 
> 
> Guys I need a tiny bit of guidance here as I want to understand fully what I may or may not get into here as I am a complete n00b in the 3D world. I have had a projector for 10+ years but not 3D.
> 
> 
> If I purchase the 1070 it comes with no glasses based on my research. Seems there are lots of choices based on the specific thread over in the 3D forum. My question is -- is there any special setup I need to do for all of this?
> 
> 
> Meaning the the 1070 would be on the ceiling do the glasses need to have line of sight to the projector, are they RF etc. Also do the glasses get much interference from other electronics. In my room I have a wireless router for internet (2.4 and 5.8), wireless buttkicker transmitter (2.4), cordless phone (5.8) etc etc.
> 
> 
> Just want to understand all of this before I have to drop 1k on the projector and a few hundred on glasses.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Greg



You don't need any extra equipment, other than the glasses. The W1070 is a DLP Link projector. No IR or RF. The projector flashes either a red or white screen intermittently to synch the glasses. You just need the DLP Link glasses that are compatible with 144hz projectors. The glasses will auto synch by looking at the screen. Looking away for too long will cause loss of synch.


These work great and have been said to be just as good as the BenQ glasses (never tested the BenQ's myself).

http://www.amazon.com/3DTV-Corp-DLP-LINK-Projectors-Mitsubishi/dp/B004G2VJM6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1367851991&sr=8-1&keywords=dlp+link+3d+glasses


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seafan*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4680#post_23284401
> 
> 
> I got the w1070 last week, very happy with it. have a few questions -
> 
> 
> 1. when mounting it from the ceiling, is the projector supposed to be level fron to back, in addition to left to right?
> 
> 2. I've seen pictures of a grid used to adjust the position of the projector, is that an option in w1070, or does that image come from a calibration disk?
> 
> 3. I got SainSonic144Hz 3D IR Active Rechargeable Shutter Glasses, also pretty happy with it. do they make a kids' size of it? if not, what's an alternative brand/model for kids?
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> Jason




1- The lens should be as close to perfectly parallel to your screen or wall as possible. It should be aimed directly at it and level.

2- There is a grid test pattern on the W1070 and it is only a button press (Test) away.

3- I seen many people use the Sainsonics AS kids glasses because they are somewhat small, inexpensive, and not of the best quality. Not sure what would be a good pair of actual kids' glasses, but I'm sure others may know.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seafan*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4680#post_23284506
> 
> 
> does anyone have the link to the 3D glasses for BENQ W1070? thanks!



Here is a link for the official BenQ glasses:

http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-5J-J7K25-001-Link-Glasses-Black/dp/B00A3TEZBI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1367863695&sr=8-1&keywords=benq+dlp+3d+glasses 


Though for less than the price of one pair of BenQ's, you can get 2 pairs of these, and most say they perform identically:

http://www.amazon.com/3DTV-Corp-DLP-LINK-Projectors-Mitsubishi/dp/B004G2VJM6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1367851991&sr=8-1&keywords=dlp+link+3d+glasses


----------



## seafan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seafan*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4680#post_23284506
> 
> 
> does anyone have the link to the 3D glasses for BENQ W1070? thanks!


 

sorry, I meant a link to the thread on AVS forum about 3D glasses for w1070, I've seen it before but can't find it any more.


----------



## seafan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4680#post_23284691
> 
> 
> 
> 1- The lens should be as close to perfectly parallel to your screen or wall as possible. It should be aimed directly at it and level.
> 
> 2- There is a grid test pattern on the W1070 and it is only a button press (Test) away.
> 
> 3- I seen many people use the Sainsonics AS kids glasses because they are somewhat small, inexpensive, and not of the best quality. Not sure what would be a good pair of actual kids' glasses, but I'm sure others may know.


 

Thanks!


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seafan*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4680#post_23284766
> 
> 
> sorry, I meant a link to the thread on AVS forum about 3D glasses for w1070, I've seen it before but can't find it any more.



Here it is. It is under the forum for 3D Displays:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1448720/benq-w1070-144hz-compatible-dlp-link-3d-glasses


----------



## GCS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4680#post_23284675
> 
> 
> You don't need any extra equipment, other than the glasses. The W1070 is a DLP Link projector. No IR or RF. The projector flashes either a red or white screen intermittently to synch the glasses. You just need the DLP Link glasses that are compatible with 144hz projectors. The glasses will auto synch by looking at the screen. Looking away for too long will cause loss of synch.
> 
> 
> These work great and have been said to be just as good as the BenQ glasses (never tested the BenQ's myself).
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/3DTV-Corp-DLP-LINK-Projectors-Mitsubishi/dp/B004G2VJM6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1367851991&sr=8-1&keywords=dlp+link+3d+glasses



Thanks Mike.


Appreciate the info. I was just feeling a little lost as I am out of touch with the whole 3D thing.


Now I just need to decide if its worth it to go from my current BenQ W6000 to the 1070. Just don't want to lose too many lumens or sacrifice 2D pic quality.


Greg


----------



## vagos1103gr1

I received email from amazon the replacement I am gonna have it end of the month. Probably they are out of stock. They are willing to pay me refund but I am not sure what to do. Can somebody help me in this forum to look at the lens of the projector to see if has any smear or is completely clean? Because I am not sure if this is something normal or I need a replacement.


----------



## teeger

Hi, Vagos110grl . . .


You are seeing an out-of-focus image that is simply "ghosting" on the glass - as its image passes from the rear lens element and passes though the front of the lens. This is normal.


If your projected picture is clear - you have no worries. I would be careful to replace a good unit with something new. Your replacement might not be as good especially you end up with lens aberrations or a unit with other issues. Current made-in-China projectors have their share of issues - mainly due to quality control limitations from unit-to-unit. It seems, to me at least, that this issue you see is normal. I used to have 16mm projectors where this was common to notice with the lens too.


Take a small LED flashlight (when the unit is off) and look into the lens to inspect the interior of the lens assembly and its glass. I suspect that you will see nothing that is too concerning.


Ian


----------



## vagos1103gr1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4710#post_23285634
> 
> 
> Hi, Vagos110grl . . .
> 
> 
> You are seeing an out-of-focus image that is simply "ghosting" on the glass - as its image passes from the rear lens element and passes though the front of the lens. This is normal.
> 
> 
> If your projected picture is clear - you have no worries. I would be careful to replace a good unit with something new. Your replacement might not be as good especially you end up with lens aberrations or a unit with other issues. Current made-in-China projectors have their share of issues - mainly due to quality control limitations from unit-to-unit. It seems, to me at least, that this issue you see is normal. I used to have 16mm projectors where this was common to notice with the lens too.
> 
> 
> Take a small LED flashlight (when the unit is off) and look into the lens to inspect the interior of the lens assembly and its glass. I suspect that you will see nothing that is too concerning.
> 
> 
> Ian




Thank you Ian for your reply. My replacement is coming in 2 days so I am gonna have time to compare them. I guess you are right. I just wanted some new opinions.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seafan*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4680#post_23284766
> 
> 
> sorry, I meant a link to the thread on AVS forum about 3D glasses for w1070, I've seen it before but can't find it any more.



Here is the link, but you do realise that had you put W1070 and glasses in the search box you would have found it.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1448720/benq-w1070-144hz-compatible-dlp-link-3d-glasses/420#post_23285863


----------



## Adamd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4680#post_23284010
> 
> 
> Best W1070 deal ever . . . or the best I've ever heard of!!!
> 
> 
> In the mail today I just got my summer Costco summer catalog. With it came a small coupon booklet called "2013 Summer Savings". There is a coupon in the booklet that can be redeemed between June 24th to July 7 (2 weeks only). Here's the deal: The coupon is giving $200.00 off (from their $999.00 regular W1070 price), making the cost $799.00 (Canadian). The deal gets better: This price is for BOTH the projector and TWO free pairs of BenQ 3D glasses.
> 
> 
> The deal isn't shown on line, it is only in the booklet. I don't think you have to redeem the actual coupon. You likely only need the skew number for the deal, which is 877113 and use the code between the sale dates. This offer is good only through Costco Canada (not in stores - on-line only). If you live in Canada and are a Costco member, this is a great deal. Or, if you are in the US you could likely order it if you are a member (but might need a Canadian address where it might need to be shipped).
> 
> 
> Here is the link on the Costco Canada page for the W1070 - at its regular price.
> 
> http://www.costco.ca/BenQ-W1070-1080p-Full-HD*-DLP-Projector.product.100029581.html
> 
> 
> Ian




Thanks for the tip, my w1070 that I got from costco.ca started to get loud in 3d so I'm going to return it in June then get this deal. Ill keep the two glasses I got already then ill have four sets. I hope the new one comes with the newest firmware.


----------



## NickTF

I am considering moving from the Epson 8350 to the 1070. I have a few issues which may prevent that from happening. One, off the top of my head I believe my projector resides approximately 10" offset of the center of my screen from side to side. With no horizontal adjustment I would assume any adjustment would have to be made by moving my screen or the projector correct? Two, what are folks ACTUALLY getting out of the bulb in life? I was duped by the extremely optimistic lamp life rating of my 8350 which was a big reason while I got it only to find out it can't maintain a bulb as long as my previous Panasonic AX200 it replaced. The projector will sit approximately 11.33' from my 106" Da-Lite 2.8 gain HP Screen. Vertically it would sit around 6" higher than the center of my screen also.


----------



## themagic

*I used to have the 8350 and I switched to the W1070.

I went from 10 feet to 9.4 feet distance and ALL looks good.

Also it is 6 inches from ceiling to unit.

BenQ has a great tech support when it comes to replace if need to according to a lot of folks here.

Picture quality is great and so is the 3D.

Many users here are very picking on the unit itself but everyone has their own opinion.

Presently I am a very happy customer.*


----------



## NickTF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *themagic*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4710#post_23287618
> 
> *I used to have the 8350 and I switched to the W1070.
> 
> I went from 10 feet to 9.4 feet distance and ALL looks good.
> 
> Also it is 6 inches from ceiling to unit.
> 
> BenQ has a great tech support when it comes to replace if need to according to a lot of folks here.
> 
> Picture quality is great and so is the 3D.
> 
> Many users here are very picking on the unit itself but everyone has their own opinion.
> 
> Presently I am a very happy customer.*



What was your impression of the 2d picture of the 1070 vs the 8350 you used to have?


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4710#post_23286442
> 
> 
> My replacement W1070 came in today. The first projector was excellent except for a noticable lack of focus in the bottom right hand corner (ceiling mounted). It would come into focus but then the rest of the screen was out. Though it wasn't noticable during movies it was rather extreme when viewing text. The projector alignment with the screen was spot on.
> 
> 
> I am happy to say that the replacement is crystal clear in all four corners as well as the middle. (Moving the position of the menu is a good test.)
> 
> This one is version 1.05 while the first was version 1.04 though that has nothing to do with the focus issue.
> 
> 
> Interestingly, the new one required a slight alignment change. The image was almost one inch down on one side across my 112" width. Not sure if this is an indicator that something was out of whack on the first unit or simply a result of sample to sample variation.
> 
> 
> Anyway. Glad I made the swap. Totally happy with the W1070 now.



Glad to hear about the new one being perfect. Like I said before, my PJ also has perfect focus across the screen, so no one should just accept that it is normal to have an area out of focus, because they are not all like that.


The firmware may not make a difference, but there is a build revision on the newest models as well so something physical has also changed. Another reason why I wanted to get a replacement for my old one that acted up and then stopped acting up. Didn't want to take any chances.


Do you notice anything else? My new PJ is brighter and has much less noticeable video noise, even on Time Warner cable, than the first one.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTF*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4710#post_23287593
> 
> 
> I am considering moving from the Epson 8350 to the 1070. I have a few issues which may prevent that from happening. One, off the top of my head I believe my projector resides approximately 10" offset of the center of my screen from side to side. With no horizontal adjustment I would assume any adjustment would have to be made by moving my screen or the projector correct? Two, what are folks ACTUALLY getting out of the bulb in life? I was duped by the extremely optimistic lamp life rating of my 8350 which was a big reason while I got it only to find out it can't maintain a bulb as long as my previous Panasonic AX200 it replaced. The projector will sit approximately 11.33' from my 106" Da-Lite 2.8 gain HP Screen. Vertically it would sit around 6" higher than the center of my screen also.



You would definitely need to remount your projector or move your screen, as there is no horizontal shift. Either that or have an image that isn't a rectangle.


There is no way that your W1070 would be able to be ceiling mounted and only 6" from the center of a 106" diagonal screen. The center of the lens would be about even with the top of your screen.


----------



## NickTF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4710#post_23287927
> 
> 
> You would definitely need to remount your projector or move your screen, as there is no horizontal shift. Either that or have an image that isn't a rectangle.
> 
> 
> There is no way that your W1070 would be able to be ceiling mounted and only 6" from the center of a 106" diagonal screen. The center of the lens would be about even with the top of your screen.



Ok, I got ya on the horizontal issue. I extended my ceiling mount with a long galvanized pipe nipple and my projector is in fact mounted 6" from the center of my 106" screen. I think I posted up somewhere about it but it has been a while.


----------



## Jungle82

Hello everyboy,


First of all, I´m not a native english speaker, so I´m sorry if I do many grammatical mistakes.


I bought my first proyector 15 days ago. And I didn´t know nothing about the "rainbow effect". But after two weeks with my Benq W1070, I truly know what it is. It is very annoying for me. It causes me headaches and transforms the experience of watching a movie into a nightmare. You have to think that I watch the movies in original version with subtitles (which increses the effect).


I would ask to you if there is a service menu where I can change any parameter (as speed up the wheel) in order to decrease the rainbow effect.

The technical service didn´t give me any solution.


Thanks


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jungle82*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4710#post_23288175
> 
> 
> I bought my first proyector 15 days ago. And I didn´t know nothing about the "rainbow effect". But after two weeks with my Benq W1070, I truly know what it is. It is very annoying for me. It causes me headaches and transforms the experience of watching a movie into a nightmare. You have to think that I watch the movies in original version with subtitles (which increses the effect).
> 
> 
> I would ask to you if there is a service menu where I can change any parameter (as speed up the wheel) in order to decrease the rainbow effect.
> 
> The technical service didn´t give me any solution.



The wheel speed is dependent on the input refresh rate.


Set your video device (eg Blu-ray player) to output at 50hz, and the color wheel will speed up. The default output for most video sources is 24hz: 50hz is much better if Rainbows are an issue.


I've hardly noticed rainbows since changing to 50hz, even with subtitles on a black background.


Try it and let us know how you go!


----------



## GCS

Well I just ordered a 1070 this AM from Amazon. Price had dropped another $20 since yesterday so I bit. Should be here Fri/Sat.


Hoping all goes well in the change from the Benq W6000 we have now to the 1070. We already have a Pioneer 62 player so 3D source component is the rack and ready to go. Fairly certain all my cables are 3D compliant (hope so) otherwise I'll need to get a new one for the projector.


Hoping my current mounting spot will be sufficient as I hate to move the mount again and create another hole in the ceiling but we'll have to wait and see.


Greg


----------



## TropMonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4620#post_23265033
> 
> 
> Looks nice! How about some dark shots - - variation. Is that a Bluray shot? Can you show a cable/satellite pic?



Check out my signature links, there are more pics in there. PM me if you want something else and I'll see about getting some more pics.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickTF*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4710#post_23288045
> 
> 
> Ok, I got ya on the horizontal issue. I extended my ceiling mount with a long galvanized pipe nipple and my projector is in fact mounted 6" from the center of my 106" screen. I think I posted up somewhere about it but it has been a while.



You might be able to do that with the projector you have now, but you will not be able to do that with the W1070. You can not mount it in the middle of the screen. It doesn't have the vertical shift to make that happen. When ceiling mounted the lens of the W1070 will be level with the top of the screen.


You can forget about getting all 2.8 gain out of your screen.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GCS*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4710#post_23288340
> 
> 
> Well I just ordered a 1070 this AM from Amazon. Price had dropped another $20 since yesterday so I bit. Should be here Fri/Sat.
> 
> 
> Hoping all goes well in the change from the Benq W6000 we have now to the 1070. We already have a Pioneer 62 player so 3D source component is the rack and ready to go. Fairly certain all my cables are 3D compliant (hope so) otherwise I'll need to get a new one for the projector.
> 
> *Hoping my current mounting spot will be sufficient as I hate to move the mount again and create another hole in the ceiling but we'll have to wait and see.*
> 
> 
> Greg



You can check BenQ's site and use their calculator to tell if you need to move it or not. If I had to take a guess, I'd say you will. W1070 has a shorter throw than most PJ's and just average zoom. Most likely your image will be too big for your screen if mounted in the same spot as the W6000, but the calc will tell you for sure.


----------



## NickTF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4710#post_23288591
> 
> 
> You might be able to do that with the projector you have now, but you will not be able to do that with the W1070. You can not mount it in the middle of the screen. It doesn't have the vertical shift to make that happen. When ceiling mounted the lens of the W1070 will be level with the top of the screen.
> 
> 
> You can forget about getting all 2.8 gain out of your screen.



Ok, now I see. Thanks for your help!


----------



## GCS

Well snap! If I am doing this right there is 6 feet of difference in the 2 projectors throw distance










I expected some difference but this is a lot more than anticipated.


W6000 17.6 feet


W1070 11.7 feet



Based on a screen size of 60 x 107.


This will be interesting as this puts the projector way in front of our seating (our seating is probably 14-16 feet from the screen


----------



## TropMonk

GCS, you may have a little more play then that if you are comparing both of them will full Zoom. If you compare one PJ with Full Zoom out and the other will Full Zoom in it may be much closer...


----------



## GCS

Hope so.


Now correct me if I am wrong but for the best image quality I would want no zoom or does it even matter?


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TropMonk*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4710#post_23288980
> 
> 
> GCS, you may have a little more play then that if you are comparing both of them will full Zoom. If you compare one PJ with Full Zoom out and the other will Full Zoom in it may be much closer...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GCS*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4710#post_23289034
> 
> 
> Hope so.
> 
> 
> Now correct me if I am wrong but for the best image quality I would want no zoom or does it even matter?



Again the calculator can be used here as long as you know what zoom you are using currently with your w6000.


Do separate calcs for the w6000 and the w1070 and adjust the zoom on each to see what is the farthest that you can place the w1070 and still get the size image that you need.


Again, I would bet any amount of money that you will need to move the w1070 closer to achieve your desired screen size. The throw ratio of the w1070 is just much shorter than most PJ's. It's even shorter than its direct competitors in the Acer 6510 and Optoma HD25.


----------



## GCS

I guess I should have paid closer attention to how the calc worked as I completely missed the zoom section, duh











Looks like I can get close but I fairly certain you are right and it will have to move. I may want to even move it to its closest point to maximize the brightness. Lots to think about now.


Thanks


Greg


----------



## Jungle82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4710#post_23288281
> 
> 
> The wheel speed is dependent on the input refresh rate.
> 
> 
> Set your video device (eg Blu-ray player) to output at 50hz, and the color wheel will speed up. The default output for most video sources is 24hz: 50hz is much better if Rainbows are an issue.
> 
> 
> I've hardly noticed rainbows since changing to 50hz, even with subtitles on a black background.
> 
> 
> Try it and let us know how you go!



Thanks for your advice. But I had already set the blu-ray player at 50Hz.. I guess I am very sensitive.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jungle82*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4710#post_23289372
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4710#post_23288281
> 
> 
> The wheel speed is dependent on the input refresh rate.
> 
> 
> Set your video device (eg Blu-ray player) to output at 50hz, and the color wheel will speed up. The default output for most video sources is 24hz: 50hz is much better if Rainbows are an issue.
> 
> 
> I've hardly noticed rainbows since changing to 50hz, even with subtitles on a black background.
> 
> 
> Try it and let us know how you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your advice. But I had already set the blu-ray player at 50Hz.. I guess I am very sensitive.
Click to expand...


Sorry to hear that. Indeed you must be rather sensitive...


I'm don't think there're many DLP projectors in this price bracket that have much faster color wheels: you may need to look into getting an LCD-based projector instead...


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Set the projector to Cinema color mode and lower the brightness a bit too. When I did that, I couldn't see any rainbows at all. Actually I only ever could using Standard, and on white backgrounds with black text. I never noticed anywhere else.


----------



## GCS

LOL. Well if this was just a movie room I would but this is our main family room and its used for many, many things and a lot of get togethers where we don't watch a movie. Plus the way things are my kids can practice their soccer skills in the room as well.


Guess I just need a bigger screen then!


----------



## petabb

Just want to thank those who recommended the ND2 filter and 67-72mm Step Up ring. Got it installed today, it is quite an upgrade in term of black level and contrast. I had to bring the brightness level up 2 notches though.


Thanks again


----------



## accordex

Those of you that got a replacement from BenQ, did you get an RMA over the phone? I called today, got a barely English speaking guy who asked me for an e-mail address and he e-mailed me a plain rma "request form" for me to fax to them? The form has little boxes to put the model/serial numbers, and the same size little box to describe the "failure".


----------



## JRock3x8

this from a blog I read - will be in the market for a low cost projector at some point over the next 12months.


Working on buying a house and then outfitting a basement for a "proper" home theater in "phases" - can't spend the kids' college money (well... at least not all at once)


http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/the-best-1000-projector/


----------



## Mr.G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JRock3x8*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4740#post_23291431
> 
> 
> http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/the-best-1000-projector/



A pretty nice write-up and summary of many of the reviews out there. Nice find.


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *accordex*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4740#post_23290597
> 
> 
> Those of you that got a replacement from BenQ, did you get an RMA over the phone? I called today, got a barely English speaking guy who asked me for an e-mail address and he e-mailed me a plain rma "request form" for me to fax to them? The form has little boxes to put the model/serial numbers, and the same size little box to describe the "failure".



That's how they do it. After you fill out the RMA request then they will email you the RMA with shipping label — both may not be in the same email but you should get both. If you do a quick exchange you will have to fill out a QXChange form that requires more personal information, for some odd reason.


If you don't get the RMA back within a few days you might want to call them to get it emailed out to you.


----------



## CharlesZ7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JRock3x8*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4740#post_23291431
> 
> http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/the-best-1000-projector/





> Quote:
> The Best $1000 Projector



Other professional reviews wold disagree with that quote from the review — maybe true when the W1070 first came out. Acer, Optima, and others have now released their sub $1,000 dark chip 3 competitors and they are all right in the ball park with the W1070 with some giving an edge to the competitors based on use case scenarios. Right now the Acer H6510BD is considered, by some, to be the better "all around" projector and/or living room projector when compared to the W1070 — giving the edge to the W1070 for home theater. While some of those same "pro" reviewers consider the Optima hd131x to be a better home theater projector when compared to the W1070.


While the W1070 is good, there is now competition worth looking at


----------



## JRock3x8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr.G*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4740#post_23291726
> 
> 
> A pretty nice write-up and summary of many of the reviews out there. Nice find.



I've been following Wirecutter for about 6 months now and I have to say I really like them. They do a nice job of telling you not just what the "best of the best of the best" is but also best alternatives at each price tier.


----------



## JRock3x8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesZ7*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4740#post_23291762
> 
> 
> 
> Other professional reviews wold disagree with that quote from the review — maybe true when the W1070 first came out. Acer, Optima, and others have now released their sub $1,000 dark chip 3 competitors and they are all right in the ball park with the W1070 with some giving an edge to the competitors based on use case scenarios. Right now the Acer H6510BD is considered, by some, to be the better "all around" projector and/or living room projector when compared to the W1070 — giving the edge to the W1070 for home theater. While some of those same "pro" reviewers consider the Optima hd131x to be a better home theater projector when compared to the W1070.
> 
> 
> While the W1070 is good, there is now competition worth looking at



this is exactly why i posted this here - I want to hear the "purist" point of view and I know no greater collection of purists than this forum.


----------



## chaka2

Projector Central just did a review of W1080ST and a description of the Smart Eco mode is unusually different from anything else I have read about it:


"SmartEco mode can reduce light output even more drastically than Eco mode, but there's a catch. In order to really bring down light output, you can't just select a setting from a menu or slider. Instead, you need to find content that has the desired brightness level, then activate SmartEco mode while that content is on screen. The projector will determine, based on the content on screen, what brightness level is appropriate. It will then lock the projector's output at that level until the lamp mode is changed.


If you really want to take down light output, the easy way to do it is to put up a pure black image and then activate SmartEco. That nets you a reduction of about 70% from the projector's maximum. You can fine-tune the setting by using test patterns of differing brightness, but it would be much easier if the projector just included some kind of manual control. "


I thought Smart Eco just automatically adjusted lamp brightness like an auto iris. Can anyone confirm what was stated in the review?


----------



## DaGamePimp

I'll test it with a light meter but on my previous reads Eco still had a lower black floor than Smart-Eco with full field black (and full field black was constantly projected while changing lamp modes for the reads).


Jason


----------



## Davidt1

Benq W1070 vs Acer H6510BD shoot-out:

http://www.projectorcentral.com/acer_h6510bd_3d_home_video_projector_review.htm?page=Shootout-vs-BenQ-W1070


----------



## jamnperry

What was conspicuously absent in the Wirecutter review was the mention of the Benq's current competition in the Optoma HD25, focusing on rival HD20 from a few years back. The Benq is the first out of the gate but at this point it's too early to claim superiority. The Optoma looks really good too.


----------



## rayweil

Heads up for those thinking of buying a cheap ND filter from ebay...avoid those not made of glass! I didn't realise that the one I got isn't made of glass...now the heat had warped/melted a small section of it, right where the image shines through. Distort a section of the picture obviously.


----------



## petesvt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rayweil*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4740#post_23295001
> 
> 
> Heads up for those thinking of buying a cheap ND filter from ebay...avoid those not made of glass! I didn't realise that the one I got isn't made of glass...now the heat had warped/melted a small section of it, right where the image shines through. Distort a section of the picture obviously.



Thanks for the info, I was going to buy one from Ebay. I have a New York Camera about 20 mins from me I'll just spend the the extra money and get a Hoya.


----------



## soulkeeper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chaka2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4740#post_23293857
> 
> 
> Projector Central just did a review of W1080ST and a description of the Smart Eco mode is unusually different from anything else I have read about it:
> 
> 
> "SmartEco mode can reduce light output even more drastically than Eco mode, but there's a catch. In order to really bring down light output, you can't just select a setting from a menu or slider. Instead, you need to find content that has the desired brightness level, then activate SmartEco mode while that content is on screen. The projector will determine, based on the content on screen, what brightness level is appropriate. It will then lock the projector's output at that level until the lamp mode is changed.
> 
> 
> If you really want to take down light output, the easy way to do it is to put up a pure black image and then activate SmartEco. That nets you a reduction of about 70% from the projector's maximum. You can fine-tune the setting by using test patterns of differing brightness, but it would be much easier if the projector just included some kind of manual control. "
> 
> 
> I thought Smart Eco just automatically adjusted lamp brightness like an auto iris. Can anyone confirm what was stated in the review?



very interesting....I also thought that smart eco was acting like an auto iris....full brightness (according to the picture mode cinema,standard etc) at bright scenes and reduced brightness at low key scenes....


but according to the above maybe it's something different...


any comments from other owners?


----------



## Cowboys

I am getting real close to pull my trigger on this pj and have a question for owner here: based on the throw calculation on projectorcentral for my 110" screen, it shows that this pj has to be 10'5" away. Is this an absolute number or I might have +- inches/ft for throw distance? What is the MAX longest throw distance for a 110" screen from this W1070? Thanks.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4740#post_23296412
> 
> 
> I am getting real close to pull my trigger on this pj and have a question for owner here: based on the throw calculation on projectorcentral for my 110" screen, it shows that this pj has to be 10'5" away. Is this an absolute number or I might have +- inches/ft for throw distance? What is the MAX longest throw distance for a 110" screen from this W1070? Thanks.



Not to sound like a broken record, but use the calculator on the BenQ site. It is more representative of how the PJ performs in real life than PJ Central's.


The closest you could place it is 9' 2" for 110" when you are zoomed all the way out. That is the size screen I have and where I have my PJ placed pretty much. Not sure of the farthest back, but I'd use the BenQ calc to see.


----------



## vagos1103gr1

About the previous post that I mention about the spear inside the lens. Came today the replacement and is the same. That's mean is usual to the projectors. The image is the same except I have to put the keystone from -1 before to -2 now


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4740#post_23296763
> 
> 
> Not to sound like a broken record, but use the calculator on the BenQ site. It is more representative of how the PJ performs in real life than PJ Central's.
> 
> 
> The closest you could place it is 9' 2" for 110" when you are zoomed all the way out. That is the size screen I have and where I have my PJ placed pretty much. Not sure of the farthest back, but I'd use the BenQ calc to see.


Hey thanks. I can have this pj 11'11" away from my 110" screen.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vagos1103gr1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4740#post_23297083
> 
> 
> About the previous post that I mention about the spear inside the lens. Came today the replacement and is the same. That's mean is usual to the projectors. The image is the same except I have to put the keystone from -1 before to -2 now



Is remounting an option? You really don't want to use any keystone.


----------



## vagos1103gr1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4740#post_23297381
> 
> 
> Is remounting an option? You really don't
> 
> 
> want to use any keystone.


I use the mustang mount and gave me hard time to fix it. I don't see any distortion on the image with -2 keystone.


----------



## vagos1103gr1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vagos1103gr1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4740#post_23297606
> 
> 
> I use the mustang mount and gave me hard
> 
> time to fix it. I don't see any distortion on the image with -2 keystone.


Do you know how much distance from the ceiling and how much the screen has to be from the ceiling? The installation of this pj give me hard time.


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vagos1103gr1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4740#post_23297630
> 
> 
> Do you know how much distance from the ceiling and how much the screen has to be from the ceiling? The installation of this pj give me hard time.




I'll borrow stuntman's quote earlier...


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4740#post_23296763
> 
> 
> Not to sound like a broken record, but use the calculator on the BenQ site. It is more representative of how the PJ performs in real life than PJ Central's.



The info you are looking for is on Ben Q's calc. And the "smear" you see has been covered too, is the slight reflection of the protected image on the glass lens.


----------



## GCS

So mine was delivered today and I just got done doing a makeshift setup on it (its sitting on a box in the room with an HDMI cable running across the floor).


Out of the box I have to admit it is pretty damn spectacular. It looks just as good if not better than my W6000. Surprisingly enough it is plenty bright (I was worried it wouldn't be since it is less lumens than the W6000)


Watched some of Avatar 3D and man it looks good. At the moment the only downer I have is that when watching 3D I almost feel my screen is too small, LOL.


Oh and everyone was EXACTLY RIGHT ... this remote SUCKS!


----------



## vagos1103gr1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4740#post_23298081
> 
> 
> The advice is always not to use keystone, and though I was able to set my W1070 up so it wasn't needed I did play around with it.
> 
> I'm with you. A little keystone doesn't have an obvious affect. Maybe with your nose to the screen scrutinizing each pixel you might see it.
> 
> If you are happy with the picture call it a day.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot. Maybe I am gonna try later to fix it without keystone. This is my 3rd replacement and I realized that wasn't necessary to replace.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GCS*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4740#post_23298382
> 
> 
> So mine was delivered today and I just got done doing a makeshift setup on it (its sitting on a box in the room with an HDMI cable running across the floor).
> 
> 
> Out of the box I have to admit it is pretty damn spectacular. It looks just as good if not better than my W6000. Surprisingly enough it is plenty bright (I was worried it wouldn't be since it is less lumens than the W6000)
> 
> 
> Watched some of Avatar 3D and man it looks good. At the moment the only downer I have is that when watching 3D I almost feel my screen is too small, LOL.
> 
> 
> Oh and everyone was EXACTLY RIGHT ... this remote SUCKS!



My remote actually died







. Good thing I have my Harmony. The thing that really bothers me is that this is the replacement remote that I got with my projector that came last week, so the remote lasted a week, and I barely even used it lol.


I'll tell BenQ to send another just because, but it isn't a big deal, because, like I said, I never use it unless the Harmony misses the second power off command for the PJ and I have to turn it off with the w1070 remote. Easier than going through the Harmony and selecting the BenQ device. Happens almost never, though.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vagos1103gr1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4770#post_23298391
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot. Maybe I am gonna try later to fix it without keystone. This is my 3rd replacement and I realized that wasn't necessary to replace.



May not be noticeable, but you are losing resolution and are more likely to have artifacts with keystone. Just the thought of not getting a true 1080p image is enough to make me want to avoid it like the plague, but if you have no choice, you have no choice.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

For anyone that needs a 15' HDMI cable with Redmere tech, Newegg has one that is free after rebate. $21.99 for the cable. $21.99 rebate.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?SID=iTHStrl4EeKhAubHJGciMA0_cDUY3_0_0_0&AID=10440897&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16882422054&cm_sp= 


Too short for my PJ run (currently using a 30' Redmere cable) and too big really for any other component, but maybe it will fit some of your needs, so I'm passing it along.


----------



## determined

Newbie here looking to purchase my first PJ and have been trying to read up on info.


What decently priced ceiling mount do you guys recommend using with this projector?


Also, is this projector designed for any type of console gaming? PS3 or Xbox 360? Just wondering what response time it has?


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vagos1103gr1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4740#post_23297606
> 
> 
> I use the mustang mount and gave me hard time to fix it. I don't see any distortion on the image with -2 keystone.




It seems that a lot of people are using the Mustang mount, as far as gaming haven't heard any one complaining about the PS3 in regards to the XBOX why not but I am not a gamer


----------



## DaylightSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *determined*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4770#post_23301316
> 
> 
> Newbie here looking to purchase my first PJ and have been trying to read up on info.
> 
> 
> What decently priced ceiling mount do you guys recommend using with this projector?
> 
> 
> Also, is this projector designed for any type of console gaming? PS3 or Xbox 360? Just wondering what response time it has?



No problems with lag or other issues for me on PS3 or Xbox 360.


----------



## nightnday




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *determined*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4770#post_23301316
> 
> 
> Newbie here looking to purchase my first PJ and have been trying to read up on info.
> 
> 
> What decently priced ceiling mount do you guys recommend using with this projector?
> 
> 
> Also, is this projector designed for any type of console gaming? PS3 or Xbox 360? Just wondering what response time it has?


I have 224 hours on mind practically used for everday viewing since I got about 3 weeks ago I believe... Everything looks great I been using mine on economic mode because I'm not really sure how much lamp life im saving.


With smart eco I feel its the same as normal... but even at 120" economic mode is plenty bright for me. I have had no problems with gaming with the ps3 or xbox. 3D looks fantastic. About the responce time "The BenQ w1070 put up some respectable numbers. (0-40ms) and averaged a solid 20ms." from http://www.projectorreviews.com/game-projector-blog/review-benq-w1070.html 


btw Amazon currently has this for $939.00 with free shipping.


----------



## Morkeleb

AVS is having a contest so get to writing your review of your Benq W1070 and win!


Details in link. Good luck.



http://www.avsforum.com/t/1472062/review-your-projector-win-an-amazon-shopping-spree


----------



## lithoman

[quote btw Amazon currently has this for $939.00 with free shipping.[/quote]


Bought my 1070 ....30 days ago, paid 975.00 called Amazon today and got the discount difference.

Customer service said they will make an exception as their policy is a 7 day match not 30...

I said well thank you very much.


----------



## vagos1103gr1

Thanks for the notice, I called and they refund me too. I love this forum.


----------



## Cowboys

Question about ceiling mount this pj. I will be ceiling mounting it 11' away from my 96" left to right screen. Do I want the pj mounted at exact half point of my screen width or do I need to have its Len at half point instead since the pj Len is a few inches off its center? Thanks.


----------



## Bez

Hey guys, I put the Disney WOW disc in last night to have a go at some basic calibration with my w1070.

When I tried to adjust the contrast I could never get the three bars on the right to appear.


Whats the best way to calibrate without any tools.


Can I just copy someone else's calibrated settings ?


----------



## ktoolsie

That's not right. Assuming you haven't really messed around with the RGB gains, you should be able to reduce contrast until the bars become visible (you did try reducing contrast, right?).


I would do a reset to default settings first. If you still can't view the bars, check your settings - maybe you're on PC and not video setting.


----------



## GeroJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4770#post_23304962
> 
> 
> Question about ceiling mount this pj. I will be ceiling mounting it 11' away from my 96" left to right screen. Do I want the pj mounted at exact half point of my screen width or do I need to have its Len at half point instead since the pj Len is a few inches off its center? Thanks.


Horizontally, you want the center of the lens at the center of the screen.


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4770#post_23304962
> 
> 
> Question about ceiling mount this pj. I will be ceiling mounting it 11' away from my 96" left to right screen. Do I want the pj mounted at exact half point of my screen width or do I need to have its Len at half point instead since the pj Len is a few inches off its center? Thanks.



LOL this should be fun. A couple weeks ago I asked how far to the left the mount needed to be because of the lens being off center and got several answers discussing lens offset and adjustments internal to the pj for adjusting the picture. The lens center is 2.67" from the center of the pj as found in the benq data sheet ftp://downloads.benq.net/projector/datasheets/w1070/w1070_specsheet_bqus_apr2013.pdf


----------



## GeroJ

I plan to protect my W1070 with a UPS to allow a controlled shutdown during a power outage.


Does anyone have experience and know if this projector works properly with an approximate sine wave UPS, or if it requires a pure sine wave UPS? It if my understanding that a system needing pure sine wave power shuts down just like a power outage when the approximation units switch to battery mode! A total waste of precious funds/time!


Thanks for any guidance.


----------



## coderguy

Projectors don't require Pure Sine Wave UPS, but you can get CyberPower Pure-Sine UPS fairly inexpensive anyhow. PureSine might be better, there is a lot of debate on that for projectors, but I can assure you PJ's do not require it, they will keep running in a power outage on a regular UPS. I've got first-hand experience with it happening to me.


----------



## elispv

yeah, it would be great if it even hit half that and was still not completely dim.


----------



## Venturai

As a word of caution to everyone, I turned on my W1070 a little earlier today and the internal fan didn't start up. It was dead quiet. At first I thought there was something wrong until the image appeared, and I figured maybe it was just cold. That is, until I could smell a burning smell, then I knew something wasn't up.


Pressing the power button on the remote had no effect, so in a panic, I went over to the power and disconnected it. The fan turned on the next couple of times I attempted to fire the unit back up, but the lamp light was lit up red and there was no display. Eventually, the light went away, and the image was displayed again as normal.


I've had mine for less than a month, and if it happens again I reckon I'll just return it, but from now on, whenever I'm starting mine up I don't leave the room until I can hear that fan spinning.


----------



## kreeturez

That can't be good for the lamp! Wonder what happened... What version firmware are you running?


----------



## Venturai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4770#post_23306418
> 
> 
> That can't be good for the lamp! Wonder what happened... What version firmware are you running?



Mine is at v1.02, even though I only purchased late April (I'm in Australia). I've still got 10 days before the end of my first month.


I noticed someone else in this thread (been having a good read through) had much the same problem, and shot off a message to him about it. He says he hasn't had an issue since then, but If it happens again, I'll be returning mine.


----------



## themove1

*Venturai,

I would send it back and try to get one that has either v1.04 or v1.05 or you can upgrade it yourself it's not that complicated.*
*There are steps in this forum on how to upgrade.*
_*Not much of a difference between either version 1.04 or 1.05 but definitely big difference between 1.02*_


----------



## curtishd

Do these projectors run hot and does the fan make a lot of noise?


----------



## themagic

*Normally the fan noise is low you may have a defective fan or unit.*
*Call customer service at BenQ*


----------



## GeroJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4770#post_23305722
> 
> 
> Projectors don't require Pure Sine Wave UPS ... I've got first-hand experience with it happening to me.



Thanks coderguy.


----------



## Venturai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *themove1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4770#post_23306796
> 
> *Venturai,
> 
> I would send it back and try to get one that has either v1.04 or v1.05 or you can upgrade it yourself it's not that complicated.*
> *There are steps in this forum on how to upgrade.*
> _*Not much of a difference between either version 1.04 or 1.05 but definitely big difference between 1.02*_



Being in Australia I'd be lucky to get one that has 1.04 or 1.05. I've been considering doing it myself, I reckon I'd have the type of usb cable that's required somewhere around here, but what with still being in my first month it's more likely that I'll use the hell out of it this week and return it this coming Saturday if I still have problems.


We'll see. Judging by the number of issues people have had around here it might be fair to say that Benq cut a few corners re: build quality where perhaps they shouldn't have. Is there anyone out there who's had a unit running v1.02 for a good couple of months, has built up at least a couple hundred hours of lamp usage, and hasn't had a problem?


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Venturai*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4770#post_23308063
> 
> 
> Being in Australia I'd be lucky to get one that has 1.04 or 1.05.



No, you are wrong here. I am in Melbourne and I purchased mine at Officeworks in February this year. It was a 1.04 version so I think you have been ripped off. I would be contacting the seller and asking for it to be replaced!


----------



## Bez

I bought mine in Australia Newcastle 2weeks ago.

I just asked them to check the side of the box for the manufacturer date.

I got a March build and it was 1.05.


I was only going to buy a February or newer one.


----------



## nzchurbro

I bought mine in Australia two weeks ago.

Stoked on the price, Officeworks priced matched a store that was selling them for AU$930, then took 5% off so I only paid AU$879, then because I live in New Zealand, when I flew home I got the gst tax back. So this projector only cost me AU$800!

That was all good until I fired it up for the first time.The fan rattled like an old 35mm film (which is a somewhat common fault from what I have read). I was really nervous that my warranty would not be valid in NZ, but after an email to BenQ Australia I am stoked to discover it is. Ive only watched half a movie on this thing, I cant wait to get it back as I was blown away by the picture quality.

It was manufactured in January and has version 1.04


----------



## Venturai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4770#post_23308625
> 
> 
> No, you are wrong here. I am in Melbourne and I purchased mine at Officeworks in February this year. It was a 1.04 version so I think you have been ripped off. I would be contacting the seller and asking for it to be replaced!



Oops... well you know what they say about making assumptions










It gives me some hope though, that if I get it replaced, chances are ill be able to snag a more recent model. Will see how it goes this week though.


----------



## rolling01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Venturai*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4770#post_23308063
> 
> 
> Being in Australia I'd be lucky to get one that has 1.04 or 1.05.



Got mine from officeworks in morley a month ago with 1.04


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Thought I'd come back to this thread to ask a question that's been getting me wondering, about the focus control. I've noticed that trying to set the focus control from the center of the image yields the best overall focused image, should I be doing that?


And is it probable that there are any test patterns to setting the focus control? Thanks...


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lydida*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4800#post_23309242
> 
> 
> I recently bought a BenQ W1070 Porjector. Now I would like to buy some 3D glasses so that I can enjoy 3D movie with my family. Looking forward to your suggestion. Thanks.



Try the thread specifically set up for glasses for this projector, use the search box.


----------



## vagos1103gr1

The right place of my screen is slightly unfocused. This is normal or is bad installation by me? This is my 3d replacement from amazon and I don't want to returne it back. I think the previous was the same. Maybe I didn't straight up right to the screen? I use -2 keystone to bring it straight.


----------



## Venturai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolling01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4800#post_23309116
> 
> 
> Got mine from officeworks in morley a month ago with 1.04



Just my luck, cause I also bought mine from Officeworks in Morley. At least now I know who's getting all the nice new boxes










As it turns out, I'm going to go back there for a replacement. The guy on the phone said they had a brand new one in, so hopefully I'll have one with firmware at either v1.04 or v1.05.


Edit: And.... done. Manufactured February, v1.05. Thank you very much.


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lydida*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4800#post_23309274
> 
> 
> Yes, as you said, I can find information that I want by searching. However, I also need some latest information about 3D glasses. As you know, the 3D technology keeps developing. The glasses also change a lot. The latest information is very important.



The 3d technology for this PJ hasn't changed, it's dlp link. Why would the 3d glasses thread not have the information on glasses for this PJ?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vagos1103gr1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4800#post_23309294
> 
> 
> The right place of my screen is slightly unfocused. This is normal or is bad installation by me? This is my 3d replacement from amazon and I don't want to returne it back. I think the previous was the same. Maybe I didn't straight up right to the screen? I use -2 keystone to bring it straight.



Once again your question has been answered already, just a couple pages back, just like the question about the "smear" inside the lens and using keystone to correct the image. You seem to just want to post" problems" with the PJ, then not follow the advise that people are giving trying to help you, then returning your pj to fix non-issues or alignment issues. Please read the advise that several people have taken the time to give on improving your pq or stop asking if you don't want to take their advise, so that they will continue to assist people who need help and are willing to take their advise.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nzchurbro*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4770#post_23308858
> 
> 
> The fan rattled like an old 35mm film (which is a somewhat common fault from what I have read).


Mine does the same, but it's only noticeable in SmartEco (when the fan is quietest); and not particularly loud or disruptive. In fact in SmartEco, the fan is soft in general.


Is this a fault that's worth the effort of a full warranty claim? (ie, assuming it's not bothersome to me or my family, is this going to cause the fan to fail?)


I have a hardware 1.03 revision unit with 1.04 firmware...


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vagos1103gr1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4800#post_23309294
> 
> 
> The right place of my screen is slightly unfocused. This is normal or is bad installation by me? This is my 3d replacement from amazon and I don't want to returne it back. I think the previous was the same. Maybe I didn't straight up right to the screen? I use -2 keystone to bring it straight.



The fact that you need to use Keystone is proof that your PJ is not lined up properly.


----------



## McStyvie

Finally got the Wife's approval to pull the trigger on this bad boy...and she is going out of town for a week starting this saturday and taking the 3yr. old with her...let the Home Cinema fun begin!


----------



## aohus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesZ7*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4740#post_23291762
> 
> 
> 
> Other professional reviews wold disagree with that quote from the review — maybe true when the W1070 first came out. Acer, Optima, and others have now released their sub $1,000 dark chip 3 competitors and they are all right in the ball park with the W1070 with some giving an edge to the competitors based on use case scenarios. Right now the Acer H6510BD is considered, by some, to be the better "all around" projector and/or living room projector when compared to the W1070 — giving the edge to the W1070 for home theater. While some of those same "pro" reviewers consider the Optima hd131x to be a better home theater projector when compared to the W1070.
> 
> 
> While the W1070 is good, there is now competition worth looking at



Yup. People are ignoring the Optoma HD25 which can do 20,000:1 contrast ratio compared to the W1070's 10k:1 ratio.


At this point, I'd recommend the Optoma HD25 due to this alone.


Here is also a comparison of black levels between the HD25 and the W1070.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe-MNFW5PNk 


You can buy the Optoma HD25 for $977. It was $949 just the other day. So the price is steadily going up.


If I'm in the market now, I'd go for that Optoma HD25. I'm currently a W1070 owner and not able to return







since I bought it over 30 days ago now.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aohus*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4800#post_23311214
> 
> 
> Yup. People are ignoring the Optoma HD25 which can do 20,000:1 contrast ratio compared to the W1070's 10k:1 ratio.
> 
> 
> At this point, I'd recommend the Optoma HD25 due to this alone.
> 
> 
> Here is also a comparison of black levels between the HD25 and the W1070.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe-MNFW5PNk
> 
> 
> You can buy the Optoma HD25 for $977. It was $949 just the other day. So the price is steadily going up.
> 
> 
> If I'm in the market now, I'd go for that Optoma HD25. I'm currently a W1070 owner and not able to return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since I bought it over 30 days ago now.




You do realize that neither of those units are going to hit those (native) contrast numbers, right?


Jason


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4800#post_23311306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aohus*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4800#post_23311214
> 
> 
> Yup. People are ignoring the Optoma HD25 which can do 20,000:1 contrast ratio compared to the W1070's 10k:1 ratio.
> 
> 
> At this point, I'd recommend the Optoma HD25 due to this alone.
> 
> 
> Here is also a comparison of black levels between the HD25 and the W1070.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe-MNFW5PNk
> 
> 
> You can buy the Optoma HD25 for $977. It was $949 just the other day. So the price is steadily going up.
> 
> 
> If I'm in the market now, I'd go for that Optoma HD25. I'm currently a W1070 owner and not able to return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since I bought it over 30 days ago now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that neither of those units are going to hit those (native) contrast numbers, right?
> 
> 
> Jason
Click to expand...


...additionally, I believe the BenQ has a faster color wheel: that's important if rainbows are an issue.

The BenQ is also smaller, lighter, has lens shift - and the red overlay you see in that video in 3D is part of DLP-Link and is eradicated by the 3D glasses. Some reviewers have even noted higher fan noise from the Optoma than from the BenQ; though this may be fixed in more recent firmware.


The only significant benefit to the HD25 over the W1070 is 'claimed' contrast, and support for RF 3D glasses (which is pretty cool, I guess).


I'd still like to see an official comparative review between them, since the HD25 is definitely a competitor to the W1070... It looks like BenQ may have started something of a price war ;-)


----------



## DaGamePimp

Each unit will have its own set of pros/cons and every buyer has to decide which aspects they need/want, so while one model may be better for you or me it does not make it better for everyone.


My point was simply not to buy into marketing specifications, especially regarding contrast ratios as they are often very far from real world ANSI measures (of course there are exceptions).


Jason


----------



## nightnday

hey guys when you shut off your projector does you lamp come off right away? because mine does but the fan still spins i guess to cool it down. I only ask because i seen my brothers acer forget the model lamp dims then comes off. Just wondering if thats normal.


----------



## DaGamePimp

What your w1070 does is normal.


Jason


----------



## Venturai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4800#post_23310120
> 
> 
> The fact that you need to use Keystone is proof that your PJ is not lined up properly.



Well, in all fairness, the W1070 is, in my experience, particularly temperamental with regards to it being placed in precisely the right location. I have mine on a table in my dedicated room that's centred pretty much exactly in the middle of the room, same distance from the left and right sides, and I'm at keystone -5 just to get the sides of the image straight. Come to think of it, has anyone who has theirs setup under the 'front' configuration (that is, placing it on a table in front of the screen) not had to modify its keystone in order to achieve this?


To get away without having to modify that setting, I would imagine you'd have to ceiling mount it in precisely the right position.


----------



## vagos1103gr1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Venturai*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4800#post_23311975
> 
> 
> Well, in all fairness, the W1070 is, in my experience, particularly temperamental with regards to it being placed in precisely the right location. I have mine on a table in my dedicated room that's centred pretty much exactly in the middle of the room, same distance from the left and right sides, and I'm at keystone -5 just to get the sides of the image straight. Come to think of it, has anyone who has theirs setup under the 'front' configuration (that is, placing it on a table in front of the screen) not had to modify its keystone in order to achieve this?
> 
> 
> To get away without having to modify that setting, I would imagine you'd have to ceiling mount it in precisely the right position.



Exactly and this is the difficult part with this pj


----------



## DaGamePimp

This is why everyone needs to research before a PJ purchase and make sure it can work properly in the intended viewing environment.


Proper set-up is a key aspect of front projection and does have an impact on the end result... the image.


If some time is spent taking careful measurements set-up can be a straight forward process.


Anyone thinking the w1070 is difficult should try ceiling mounting a PJ with no zoom and no lens shift (fixed throw and offset) while using zero digital keystone.










Jason


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lydida*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4800#post_23309274
> 
> 
> Yes, as you said, I can find information that I want by searching. However, I also need some latest information about 3D glasses. As you know, the 3D technology keeps developing. The glasses also change a lot. The latest information is very important.



You missed my point so I will have to spell it out for you.


There is a thread here in avsforum SPECIFICALLY on glasses for the W1070. You could have found it by putting 'W1070 glasses' into the search box at the top of any page here (on the right hand side of the light grey panel). But .... as you are not capable, here is the direct link, try it. It is called 'Benq W1070 144Hz Compatible DLP-LINK 3D Glasses'

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/newestpost/1448720


----------



## acras13

Isn't complaining about having to be precise with the setup on a pj to achieve the best image tantamount to complaining about wall mounting your plasma... behind your wife's ficus tree ? It's going to take more time than mounting a flat panel people , you have two separate pieces of equipment that have to be exactly aligned at a distance of 8-12' ( give or take) . If you don't want to accept that , or don't have the patience to do what is necessary then you have decided that image quality is not important to you .


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Venturai*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4800#post_23311975
> 
> 
> Well, in all fairness, the W1070 is, in my experience, particularly temperamental with regards to it being placed in precisely the right location. I have mine on a table in my dedicated room that's centred pretty much exactly in the middle of the room, same distance from the left and right sides, and I'm at keystone -5 just to get the sides of the image straight. Come to think of it, has anyone who has theirs setup under the 'front' configuration (that is, placing it on a table in front of the screen) not had to modify its keystone in order to achieve this?
> 
> 
> To get away without having to modify that setting, I would imagine you'd have to ceiling mount it in precisely the right position.



Doesn't that mean your pj is not parallel to the floor then? You are shooting an image at an angle up to the wall . Raise the back of the pj until you don't need keystone, if that puts your image too low , you need a taller table.


----------



## meditator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vagos1103gr1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4800#post_23312200
> 
> 
> Exactly and this is the difficult part with this pj



I have so little experience with all things projector, but I'm not sure that I would describe setting up this unit as difficult. For me, it was time-consuming to be sure, but I wanted my setup to be as close to perfect as possible, given my room and screen limitations, and I have learned that keystone correction should preferably be done only as a last resort. I say screen limitations because I'm using a decidedly inelegant setup: I tacked up a piece of blackout cloth to give me a space that is roughly 120in. The projector sits about 12.5 feet back from my wall and rests on a parsons table which is 17.5 inches from the floor. My image is perfectly sized without keystone correction. To accomplish this, I started by projecting an image of the desired size and moved the little parsons table slightly forward or backward or side to side to make adjustments. I followed this by adjusting the foot on the back of the projector as the top right-hand corner was off. To finish, I applied a small amount lens shift to get the image to fill my screen completely. As others have written, the lens should be "square" with the screen--imagine, if you will, a perpendicular line running from your screen to your projector location. All of this is to affirm that this can be set up "right," ( w/o keystoning.) Keep trying to adjust it till you get it right; patience is rewarded.

Carl


----------



## hotjt133

Has anyone measured the actual power consumption? The spec says 353W but eco-smart mode can be up to 70% less. I would be more interested in the power consumption of this mode, as the power bill is a factor to consider. Thanks.


----------



## Davidt1

I don't have the W1070. My W1100 consumes a ridiculously amount of electricity, about 3 times that of a 60'' LED TV. It's the second most power hungry device in my house, right after my central AC.


----------



## hotjt133

Found one. Not too bad in eco-smart mode. My old Panasonic plasma can consume twice as much.


As well as reducing power consumption to 163W on average versus the 290W used in Normal mode, ...

http://www.trustedreviews.com/benq-w1070_Projector_review_picture-quality_Page-2 


I have been always looking at the LED varieties for many many years, but they just refuse to release a full HD version below 1k. I'm really annoyed.


So now looks like this Benq is becoming a really strong contender. 6000hrs could mean 3 years of life, so by the time it dies, full HD LED may become affordable.


----------



## kisypher

there's a lot of quality info here, really appreciate everyone's input. i'm gonna go ahead and pull the trigger on a factory refurbished w1070 with a 1 year parts/labor warranty, save about $150 or so over new. going with a 120" screen, should be plenty big enough for me.


----------



## Venturai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meditator1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4800#post_23312639
> 
> 
> To accomplish this, I started by projecting an image of the desired size and moved the little parsons table slightly forward or backward or side to side to make adjustments. I followed this by adjusting the foot on the back of the projector as the top right-hand corner was off. To finish, I applied a small amount lens shift to get the image to fill my screen completely. As others have written, the lens should be "square" with the screen--imagine, if you will, a perpendicular line running from your screen to your projector location. All of this is to affirm that this can be set up "right," ( w/o keystoning.) Keep trying to adjust it till you get it right; patience is rewarded.
> 
> Carl



Rather than just insinuating that those of us who have resorted to keystone adjustments don't care about image quality (huh?), I like how you've instead posted something of a guide. What with having set my table up exactly in the middle of my room and having pointed my unit square at the screen, I just figured my having to resort to keystone adjustments was something of a necessity with my setup. Especially in the absence of getting a table that is exactly the right height, which is certainly something I've never had to consider before.


While I will do what I can tonight to remedy the situation, I think it's fair to say we could use more posters like yourself in these parts.


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Venturai*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4830#post_23313408
> 
> 
> Rather than just insinuating that those of us who have resorted to keystone adjustments don't care about image quality (huh?), I like how you've instead posted something of a guide. What with having set my table up exactly in the middle of my room and having pointed my unit square at the screen, I just figured my having to resort to keystone adjustments was something of a necessity with my setup. Especially in the absence of getting a table that is exactly the right height, which is certainly something I've never had to consider before.
> 
> 
> While I will do what I can tonight to remedy the situation, I think it's fair to say we could use more posters like yourself in these parts.



I think you might be refering to my comment about not caring about image quality . Keystone DOES effect the image quality , so if you've resorted to using it instead of setting your PJ up properly then what would you call it ? Just because you could use that table with your last pj doesn't mean it is right for this one. As plenty of people here have stated , when they have the PJ set up CORRECTLY , they have a great image . If you choose to subscribe to the " close enough" school of thought , why would you expect the same results as someone who took the time to set the pj up the right way? I'm sure benq listed the parameters that the w1070 worked within for a reason , and naturally the image quality will suffer if you resort to using corrective measures . You don't "have" to use -5 keystone to get the sides of your image square , you "chose" to not set up the projector correctly.


From the benq w1070 owners manual

14

Positioning your projector

Obtaining a preferred projected image size

The distance from the projector lens to the screen,

the zoom setting, and the video format each factors

in the projected image size.
*The projector should always be placed horizontally le

vel (like flat on a table), and positioned directly

perpendicular 90° right-angle square) to the screen.*
*This prevents image distortion caused by angled

projections (or projecting onto angl

ed surfaces).* If the projector is mounted on a ceiling, it must be

mounted upside-down.


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4800#post_23311069
> 
> 
> Congratulations on 1) Asking for approval. (some of us aren't that smart), 2) Getting it. and 3) Having unintertupted time to play with your new toy. (The very first time I bought a projector my wife made us watch an entire season of Glee on a make shift screen, likely as punishment for not asking first. For my W1070 the first movie we watched was some 70's grain fest off of Netflix.)
> 
> 
> Now if you can just convince her to let you paint the entire room flat black and hang black velvet all over you will be in business.



haha, Glee is something my wife made me sit through after my latest Subwoofer purchase. I can confirm the bass sucks in that series. I wonder what it will be this time? Hopefully something in 3D










I only own the Hobbit in 3D for now though...but I have loads of 2D blu rays that I can't wait to watch with this thing, first up is Star Wars all episodes.


Gonna get the screen later, trying it on the wall for now until I can determine what size screen I need for my viewing area.


Just hope I get a version 1.05 straight out of the box.


----------



## Venturai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acras13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4830#post_23313628
> 
> 
> Keystone DOES effect the image quality , so if you've resorted to using it instead of setting your PJ up properly then what would you call it ? Just because you could use that table with your last pj doesn't mean it is right for this one. As plenty of people here have stated , when they have the PJ set up CORRECTLY , they have a great image . If you choose to subscribe to the " close enough" school of thought , why would you expect the same results as someone who took the time to set the pj up the right way? I'm sure benq listed the parameters that the w1070 worked within for a reason , and naturally the image quality will suffer if you resort to using corrective measures . You don't "have" to use -5 keystone to get the sides of your image square , you "chose" to not set up the projector correctly.



Ok, look, this is really simple mate. Nobody's going to assume that using keystone has an impact on image quality. You know that, right?


Or what, do you think we're all going, "well, I could shift it a little to the left, but nah, I'd rather just set it up here, use keystone to correct the picture, and have it not look quite as good"?? Are you high?


I'll do you a deal; I'll do what I can to correct my 1070's position tonight so that keystone use to correct the image is at a minimum, and you try to be a little less condescending in your replies.


Oh, and I wasn't using my old PJ on this table, because I couldn't put my 1070 anywhere near where I was able to place my old Epson. Not even close.


----------



## Tyrone Burton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4800_100#post_23311052
> 
> 
> I don't know about test patterns, but I always find that text lettering works well. I just use the lettering in the projector menu to adjust focus. I adjust till I can see individual pixels sharply with the menu located in the center of the screen. Then I change the menu position to move it around to the four corners.
> 
> On my first projector there was one corner that would not come into focus without seriously defocusing the rest of the image. On the replacement the four corners are just as sharp as the center. To answer your question about adjusting for best focus at center I would say most definately. My first projector was very blurred on text in the one bad corner but I NEVER noticed anything during movies until there were subtitles.
> 
> 
> While adjusting the focus I am closer than a 1:1 ratio from the screen, which allows me to dial it in quite finely.
> 
> As a side note I have not noticed the stiff, jumping nature of the focus ring that some of been concerned with. I am regularly changing focus because I manually zoom for scope movies. The entire process takes me about 30 seconds.


thanks, I knew setting it in the centre would be best. I'll see if I can find an image online other than the projector menu (which I did also use too BTW







) with text.


----------



## meditator1

I'm confident that if I can get mine set up reasonably well, you can too. I bought my first home, a small townhouse, almost 2 years ago. As a relative newcomer on that front also, I have been learning that my walls and floors are not plumb( who knew, ha!) so perhaps that is the case for you? What I'm suggesting is that even though you believe you are pointing in a straight line to your screen, you may have to accommodate for inherent imperfections in your room. For me that means if I look at my table or the projector itself, it can look a bit askew, if you know what I mean. Keep at it. I know you will be successful.

Carl


----------



## rwestley

I would suggest to everyone that they make the extra effort to avoid using the keystone adjustment. This and other low priced projectors often do not make it that easy and room considerations often come into play. When I set up my unit I had to use a ceiling mount and spend some time making adjustments. The extra time I spent getting it right has really made a difference. I do realize that in some situations it may be impossible to avoid using some degree of keystone adjustment. If that is the case try to use as little adjustment as possible. I


----------



## gatd

those colours on the HD25 are just awful!


----------



## Venturai

Okay, I now have mine setup with no keystone setting, whereas before it was at -5. It had nothing to do with my being lazy or not taking the time to do it right, as some here have insinuated, only that my table wasn't nearly tall enough. Because my screen is installed as high as possible on my wall (to allow those in the back row an unobstructed view of the picture), that meant I'd have to get my projector up a lot higher than just putting it on a table. In the meantime, then, I've put it on a couple of mid-sized boxes that I've also stacked on the table.


With that in mind, I would like to offer up a few pointers to those that also have theirs setup in the 'front' configuration; that is, placed near the floor in front of the screen.


The main thing is to try to not use the adjustment foot centred at the front of the unit. At all. If you have to raise the image, use the vertical lens shift first and foremost. I was using the foot too much that the image was becoming "vertical trapezoidal", as described in the manual. While modifying the keystone setting appeared to be a perfectly reasonable way to fix this problem, I was unaware that its use could have a detrimental effect on the quality of the image.


This projector having no horizontal shift is fine for the most part, that one's easily fixed, but its limited vertical shift means that you may have to get creative. If you have your screen high up, as I do, your projector is also going to have to be relatively high up. There's just no way of getting around this.


----------



## acras13

I wasn't being condescending, I was frustrated hearing people (not just you) talking about this PJ not having a good image quality, then admitting that they didn't have it set up correctly. Bottom line is you have to set up your environment to work within the pj's parameters or the image is going to suffer. It's a disservice to everyone coming to this thread looking for help or advice to say something's wrong with the PJ or it's a major pain to set up when you (and others) by your own admission didn't take the time to learn how to set it up and use it to its full potential.

I'm glad you've gotten it straightened out and I hope you enjoy the pj even more now, and thanks for the pointers in your last post. I would suggest at your earliest opportunity get a taller table, or perhaps a bar stool(?) at the height you have the PJ now to replace the table/box combo, it'll be more stable and much less likely to shift or get bumped and alter the alignment.


----------



## jakob_s

I've posted a couple threads here on AVS and am still trying to determine what screen I should get for my new W1070 that just arrived yesterday. I'm hoping some of you fellow W1070 owners can help me with some suggestions on choosing a screen around the $500 price range.


Here's some info on my set up

PJ - BenQ W1070

Screen - 16:9 120" electric drop down (this is what I need help determining) ;-)

Room - 22' L x 13' W x 9' H The screen needs to be an electric drop down since I will be mounting it around the middle of the room on the backside of the main support beam and air duct which runs through the middle of this room. Mounting it behind the beam and duct also means I need a screen with at least a 12" drop. There are a couple windows directly behind my seating and where the projector will be ceiling mounted about a foot in front of those windows as well. I will be installing some cellular shades with a pull down blackout screen behind them which will cut down the light a lot.


I plan on using this for 50% HDTV, 25% movies, and 25% video games. Since the shades and blackout screens won't be going in for a little bit and my wife usually wants a light on, I am concerned about ambient light affecting my picture. So my question is what screens are out there that would be good for this projector and are decent with ambient light? I know that I won't be able to get a perfect picture with light coming from the windows behind me, but I'm hoping I can find something that will at least help with this situation a little. Does a grey screen make a big enough difference in this type of situation or am I fine going with a white screen?


Currently the screens I'm looking at are the Elite VMAX2 120 inch plus extra 24 inch drop with a white housing (VMAX120XWH2-E24) and the Visual Apex 120 inch which has an 18 inch drop (VAPEX9120SE). I'm leaning towards the Elite since it has a white housing which will match my ceiling and I've found more feedback on the Elite Screens than the Visual Apex screens.


I know I'm posting this in a PJ thread, but I've already posted in the Screens forum and haven't got much help yet. I'm hoping also to get some feedback from people that own this specific PJ and find out what screens you are all using for your W1070 and what your likes and dislikes are about those screens with this PJ.


Thanks!


----------



## aohus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jakob_s*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4830#post_23315039
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm posting this in a PJ thread, but I've already posted in the Screens forum and haven't got much help yet. I'm hoping also to get some feedback from people that own this specific PJ and find out what screens you are all using for your W1070 and what your likes and dislikes are about those screens with this PJ.



I'm no expert in Projector setups, but here it is.


The projector is currently situated in a fairly small bedroom surrounded by white walls


I am currently using a 100 inch Jamestown Projector Screen (requires assembly, he's a guy that makes his own fixed screens, and sells from eBay). Reviewers say the quality of the screen is as good as higher end projector screens from Da-Lite/Elite.


I was going to opt for the gray screen but I was told that it would be better if it's a white screen since the BenQ W1070 emits 2k lumens (which I find more than enough, but I went with his advice).


Picked up a white screen. Was happy with the brightness, but the black levels needed work (since the reflections were bright and hitting the white walls thereby deteriorating the contrast), so I opted to buy the Hoya ND2 HMC filter. ($30 on Big River).


The ND2 filter essentially reduced the brightness and there is less reflection scatter so it has improved black levels a bit.


If I had a choice to do it all over again, I probably would have gone with the gray screen, but then again, I've never used a gray screen so I can't really make any assessment on it. If you're going 120+ inches, and have some level of light control, maybe it's safe to stay on a white screen. How much 3D content viewing will you be doing? If you're doing a lot of 3D viewing I'd recommend the white screen.


Overall I'm happy with the setup I have going now.





This is a clip of 3D content with the 3D glasses over the camera being used to film it lol, hence why it looks so dark, but doesn't look that dark in person. Towards the end of the clip you see me removing the glasses


----------



## jakob_s




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aohus*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4830#post_23315521
> 
> 
> I am currently using a 100 inch Jamestown Projector Screen (requires assembly, he's a guy that makes his own fixed screens, and sells from eBay). Reviewers say the quality of the screen is as good as higher end projector screens from Da-Lite/Elite.



Thank you for your feedback. I would actually love to try out Jamestown, but they only come in a fixed screen and my room requires me to have a drop down screen since it will be situated in the center of the room. Glad to hear that you're happy with this screen.


----------



## Venturai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acras13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4830#post_23314344
> 
> 
> didn't take the time to learn how to set it up and use it to its full potential.



That's the thing, it actually took longer to set it up when I had to compensate for the keystone issue than it did when I realised that fixing it meant just having to raise the unit's height. I was more than happy to set it up that way though because keystoning didn't seem to have a detrimental effect on the image. I'm sure it does though, mind you, but it certainly wasn't one that was apparent, so I didn't think anything of it. If they put a warning with its use, even if just to say that it *might*, well, then it'd be a different story, because I'm betting just about nobody would actually be willing to make that compromise.


And yeah, I'm definitely going to need either a pretty tall table, or a stool


----------



## acras13

Wow, maybe a worldwide shortage of the w1070, Amazon's price has gone up twice today. Yesterday it was $939, $969 this morning, and now $999 with a 1-2 day shipping delay


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acras13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4830#post_23316547
> 
> 
> Wow, maybe a worldwide shortage of the w1070, Amazon's price has gone up twice today. Yesterday it was $939, $969 this morning, and now $999 with a 1-2 day shipping delay




Bought it for $849 from Amazon.


----------



## Cowboys

^^ Great deal. When was that? I assume it was new and not refurb.


----------



## nzchurbro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4800#post_23310100
> 
> 
> Mine does the same, but it's only noticeable in SmartEco (when the fan is quietest); and not particularly loud or disruptive. In fact in SmartEco, the fan is soft in general.
> 
> 
> Is this a fault that's worth the effort of a full warranty claim? (ie, assuming it's not bothersome to me or my family, is this going to cause the fan to fail?)
> 
> 
> I have a hardware 1.03 revision unit with 1.04 firmware...



The noise on my projector is loud enough that on quiet scenes its very distracting. Even the wife noticed it and was annoyed! This video gives you a bit of an idea of what it sounds like... I have recorded the sound I had and may upload it to youtube as its even clearer.

My thoughts are that if the projector is not completely doing what it should be on any front, and it is under warranty then it may as well be repaired/replaced. A fan rattling is only going to either get worse or wear out more quickly.


----------



## Mr.G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acras13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4830#post_23316547
> 
> 
> Wow, maybe a worldwide shortage of the w1070, Amazon's price has gone up twice today. Yesterday it was $939, $969 this morning, and now $999 with a 1-2 day shipping delay



Just supply and demand. What goes up will come down.


----------



## acras13

Supply is def low right now, several places show out of stock or available late may. Maybe Benq is making a slight improvement ( fan?) And that slowed production. Would be sweet if that was the case, since fan rattling/reliability seems to be the only issue with this PJ. Of course it could just be increased demand.


----------



## McStyvie

It has been selling like hotcakes here in Germany. In fact, I just got mine by UPS today, manufactured April 2013







Can't set it up until this weekend, but hoping it should be v. 1.05. And gods, the wait is killing me already...


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4830#post_23317402
> 
> 
> ^^ Great deal. When was that? I assume it was new and not refurb.




Bought it when it was selling for $899, with a $50 Amazon credit. $849 net.


----------



## tyee

This unit is going on sale at cost-co.ca between June 24-July 7 for $800 including 2 pairs of 3D glasses!! Thought you'd like to know!


----------



## Cowboys

^^

Wonder if US Costco will have the same deal?


----------



## Sinistre1

More importantly, if it ISN'T being sold here for that deal, how can I get it shipped here to me!!! Any Canadians want to help a guy out eh?


----------



## Cowboys

^^

You will be dealing with shipping and custom charges though.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nzchurbro*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4830#post_23317557
> 
> 
> The noise on my projector is loud enough that on quiet scenes its very distracting. Even the wife noticed it and was annoyed! This video gives you a bit of an idea of what it sounds like... I have recorded the sound I had and may upload it to youtube as its even clearer.
> 
> My thoughts are that if the projector is not completely doing what it should be on any front, and it is under warranty then it may as well be repaired/replaced. A fan rattling is only going to either get worse or wear out more quickly.




Just wondering do you have the PJ set to high altitude???? I accidentally had mine set it to high altitude and the fan was going crazy on me, so change it and the noise was went way down, just a thought.


----------



## Venturai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4830#post_23318718
> 
> 
> It has been selling like hotcakes here in Germany. In fact, I just got mine by UPS today, manufactured April 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't set it up until this weekend, but hoping it should be v. 1.05. And gods, the wait is killing me already...



v1.05 firmware? It'll be at least that, if not later, because mine was, and mine had February on the side of the box.


With regards to the comments re: sales, I'm betting Benq can't make these things quick enuff right now. It comes as no surprise that it's practically walking off the shelves, what with offering full HD and so very capable 3D at this price.


----------



## Sinistre1

Shipping I figured, it's the customs charges i'm not crazy about. Not sure how much they will be but imagine it might be a pretty penny. Still may work out cheaper with the glasses included.. no?


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4830#post_23319696
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Wonder if US Costco will have the same deal?



U.S. Costco doesn't carry this, I've checked since the first mention of Costco Canada having them, I asked a friend that's a supervisor at my local Costco, she said she couldn't find anything about it coming, but she admitted that didn't mean it wouldn't. I'd say don't hold your breath, but it would be nice


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

You know, since there is strength in numbers, perhaps it might be a good idea to make a coherent list of bugs and annoyances they might be able to fix in a future firmware release. Like a petition with a number of issues and we all check off the ones we want fixed, so they can prioritize the most important fixes to do next.


Squeaky wheels get the grease, am I right?


Even if they can't / won't fix 'em all in this model, at least next years' should have a better chance of them taking that into consideration.


For myself, it's the lack of vertical stretch for anamorphic in 3D, lack of display port and higher refresh rate support, ECC, loud-ish fans, and definitely improve the black level and constrast (which they will probably do anyway). I wouldn't be surprised if no BenQ model supports 3d properly, usually QA gets a list of things to test, and bugs are probably known issues already or waived before launch. Firmware fixable things should be fixed, IMO, given how many people are buying this.


Any chance of BenQ operatives signing in here? Mods, it might do the community a huge favour if some corporate reps came in or at least acknowledged this thread's existence and the minor issues people are having with it, so they can perfect their product.


----------



## tyee

Proof!! Too bad I already have mine.


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyee*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4860#post_23321336
> 
> 
> Proof!! Too bad I already have mine.



And a huge tease for those of us not in Canada .


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Venturai*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4830#post_23320370
> 
> 
> v1.05 firmware? It'll be at least that, if not later, because mine was, and mine had February on the side of the box.
> 
> 
> With regards to the comments re: sales, I'm betting Benq can't make these things quick enuff right now. It comes as no surprise that it's practically walking off the shelves, what with offering full HD and so very capable 3D at this price.



Just to confirm, I turned it on for a spell at work and checked, it was manufactured in April 2013 and it has Firmware V. 1.05. It also had a big finger smudge from a factory worker on the lens, but luckily on the outside so I just wiped it off. It looks like he had been eating egg rolls before he put the lid on.


And you are right, BenQ has hit an absolute home run with this projector. It will increase competition big time and it will be an overall win for the consumers.


In fact, before even considering this PJ, I was ready to upgrade to a max 47" Tv from my 32".


For a good tv at that size, you are going to pay way more than this PJ costs. So I opted for the PJ as I supspect many have done or will do. Now I will have a 100" 3D tv haha...


I have imported a lot of stuff to Germany from the US an other non EU countries, and the fees are usually equal to 19% (or your local sales tax) of the total value of the good being imported. I am not sure how it works for goods TO the US though










And what is the Canadian $ worth these days, about a Peso?


----------



## Mr.G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4860#post_23321792
> 
> 
> And what is the Canadian $ worth these days, about a Peso?



Nice back-handed insult to both countries.


----------



## Noalkain

Does anyone have been able to connect a PC via an HDMI port of the BenQ W1070 ?

I have only been able to connect it with a VGA cable...


My computer doesn't recognize the projector (I have 2 GTX 460)


Noalkain


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr.G*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4860#post_23322330
> 
> 
> Nice back-handed insult to both countries.



Wasn't meant to be insulting. The value of a currency reflects, among other things, the state of an economy, not the people who inhabit it.


----------



## vagos1103gr1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Noalkain*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4860#post_23322662
> 
> 
> Does anyone have been able to connect a PC via an HDMI port of the BenQ W1070 ?
> 
> I have only been able to connect it with a VGA cable...
> 
> 
> My computer doesn't recognize the projector (I have 2 GTX 460)
> 
> I have mine connected with my laptop ( nvidia 660gt ) is working fine.
> 
> 
> Noalkain


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr.G*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4860#post_23322330
> 
> 
> Nice back-handed insult to both countries.


I was actually more surprised by:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4860#post_23321792
> 
> 
> It looks like he had been eating egg rolls before he put the lid on.


Sexism and cultural stereotypes rolled up into one sentence.


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Noalkain*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4860#post_23322662
> 
> 
> Does anyone have been able to connect a PC via an HDMI port of the BenQ W1070 ?
> 
> I have only been able to connect it with a VGA cable...
> 
> 
> My computer doesn't recognize the projector (I have 2 GTX 460)
> 
> 
> Noalkain



What do you mean by not recognizing? Are you not able to change your display to output to it, because it is not giving you the PJ as an option? Or it does not automatically display it? Did you try connecting it first and then powering the PJ up? Did you try FN +F7 or whatever your display change combo is (assuming laptop and not desktop pc). If it works on VGA, did you change the input in your PJ menu to HDMI from VGA? Did you change your output from your computer from VGA to HDMI?


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Noalkain*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4860#post_23322662
> 
> 
> Does anyone have been able to connect a PC via an HDMI port of the BenQ W1070 ?
> 
> I have only been able to connect it with a VGA cable...
> 
> 
> My computer doesn't recognize the projector (I have 2 GTX 460)
> 
> 
> Noalkain



I use my PJ as a monitor for my PC all the time through HDMI, and it not only finds it, but it recognizes the brand and type.


I'm using an AMD Radeon HD 6970.


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4860#post_23322886
> 
> 
> I'm using an AMD Radeon HD 6970.


Are you using your PC to play 3D movie? If so, can you elaborate how? I use HTPC with Radeon HD6670 (3D capable I think) as source for all of my mkv movies and planning to buy this pj to display 3D also. Thanks.


----------



## Noalkain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4860#post_23322791
> 
> 
> What do you mean by not recognizing?



It doesn't show up in NVIDIA control panel when in the HDMI port, but it does when connected with VGA.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4860#post_23322791
> 
> 
> Did you try connecting it first and then powering the PJ up? Did you try FN +F7 or whatever your display change combo is (assuming laptop and not desktop pc). If it works on VGA, did you change the input in your PJ menu to HDMI from VGA?



Yes, yes and yes. 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4860#post_23322791
> 
> 
> Did you change your output from your computer from VGA to HDMI?



I'm not sure what you mean. At the moment I have 1 monitor (DVI) and 1 projector (HDMI) connected to the same graphic card. Usually you just plug it in and it detects it ?


I have 2 GTX 460 in sli with 2 DVI ports and 1 mini HDMI on each graphic card.

*EDIT : Found the problem, the mini HDMI to HDMI adapter was not connected properly to the graphic card... Thanks for the help and sorry for my mistake !*


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4860#post_23322988
> 
> 
> Are you using your PC to play 3D movie? If so, can you elaborate how? I use HTPC with Radeon HD6670 (3D capable I think) as source for all of my mkv movies and planning to buy this pj to display 3D also. Thanks.



No. Only use my PC on the PJ for gaming or streaming TV episodes and occasional surfing.


----------



## michaelmadiganj

f'd up, double post


----------



## michaelmadiganj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4860#post_23322988
> 
> 
> Are you using your PC to play 3D movie? If so, can you elaborate how? I use HTPC with Radeon HD6670 (3D capable I think) as source for all of my mkv movies and planning to buy this pj to display 3D also. Thanks.



It's pretty simple, I play the file with PotPlayer usually - make sure my video conversion is off on my AVR (or set to 1080i) and then hit Side-by-Side on the BenQ 3D menu


----------



## Cowboys

^^

Not familiar with Potplayer. I am using WMC via MediaBrowser.


----------



## michaelmadiganj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4860#post_23323747
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Not familiar with Potplayer. I am using WMC via MediaBrowser.



Either way, both should work - just tossing out another media player should you like to give it a shot


Go Lions


----------



## aohus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4860#post_23322988
> 
> 
> Are you using your PC to play 3D movie? If so, can you elaborate how? I use HTPC with Radeon HD6670 (3D capable I think) as source for all of my mkv movies and planning to buy this pj to display 3D also. Thanks.



SBS (side by side) mkv 3D rips can only be played in 1080i on PC with the BenQ W1070. OU (over-under) mkv 3D rips can be played in 1080p. It's not possible to enable 'frame packing' mode when connected to a PC. So in essence, you are not able to watch 3D blu-ray discs/isos from a PC. I tried and confirmed that it does not work.

 


However, I do use a HD media player that can play SBS files in 1080p with 'frame packing' automatically selected on the projector. I use the egreat r6s. (cost about $78 shipped).


----------



## Cowboys

^^ Thanks. Good to know.


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelmadiganj*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4860#post_23323803
> 
> 
> Go Lions


LOL


----------



## Venturai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aohus*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4860#post_23324218
> 
> 
> It's not possible to enable 'frame packing' mode when connected to a PC. So in essence, you are not able to watch 3D blu-ray discs/isos from a PC. I tried and confirmed that it does not work.



Pretty sure Powerdvd 13 does it mate. Additionally, stereoscopic player plays my 3d Blu-ray rips (ripped to mkv using makemkv) easily enough.


----------



## DaGamePimp

Playing 3D Blu Rays from a PC most certainly does work.


Jason


----------



## JonnyVee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyee*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4860#post_23321336
> 
> 
> Proof!! Too bad I already have mine.



I just bought the W1070 from Costco and this sale falls within my 90-day return window. This is an incredible price!


Is that a sale notice or a coupon that yu have to redeem? if a coupon, where did you get if from?


Thx!


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JonnyVee*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4860#post_23324592
> 
> 
> I just bought the W1070 from Costco and this sale falls within my 90-day return window. This is an incredible price!
> 
> 
> Is that a sale notice or a coupon that yu have to redeem? if a coupon, where did you get if from?
> 
> 
> Thx!



Notice that the coupon isn't good until next month, June 24- July 2, so it's a tease for everyone, not just those of us not in Canada.


----------



## JonnyVee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acras13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4860#post_23324770
> 
> 
> Notice that the coupon isn't good until next month, June 24- July 2, so it's a tease for everyone, not just those of us not in Canada.



Thanks, but i noticed the date already. I have until the end of July to return the projector I bought at the end of April.


I already talked to Costco. The won't refund the difference and send me the two glasses. The rep suggested I just return the projector and order the deal in June... Which I intend to do.


----------



## Sinistre1

JonnyVee are you in Canada??? Not being nosey but if you are not and you have a solution to the I live in USA but want in on this phenomenal Canadian Costco Deal conundrum..... PM me and spill the beans!!!!


----------



## acras13

Hmmm, might have to plan a mountain biking trip to Whistler and pick up a PJ on my way back, if I don't break down and buy it before the end of June. Anyone with this coupon Wang to hold on to it until then for me, just in case?


----------



## Cowboys

What is the custom cost to have Canadian friend ship the pj to the US?


----------



## hotjt133

Ok, I finally bite the bullet and went into the dark side... (or the brighter side)


I was always looking at decent, affordable 1080p LED projectors with integrated DVB-T tuners. They do not exists, and probably won't be in the next few years. So I have to make 2 compromises for the superior image quality.


I just bought from office works with RRP $998. That's the last one that store have in stock. With price match and 5% off I got a smidge below the $900 mark. Considering Amazon is selling for 999 and in Australia everything is ripped off, this looks like a good deal.


I'm still at work, but boy I can't do any work now!


Now this is my first lamp projector. Any caution to the lamp use? I heard you can't frequently switch on and off, but how frequent is frequent? In my LED days I never thought of this, just switch on and off whenever needed.


----------



## hungary




> Quote:
> However, I do use a HD media player that can play SBS files in 1080p with 'frame packing' automatically selected on the projector. I use the egreat r6s. (cost about $78 shipped).



May i know which other media player that can frame packs the sbs files for W1070 to display proper 3D..

- Egreat R6S

- HiMidea 900B

- KDLinks HD700


What else... please share if you do know...


As it never seems to be stated about this function in media player's description..


----------



## hungary

Wait.. can it be all Realtek 1186 based media players support this feature?


----------



## albero67




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hungary*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4890#post_23325629
> 
> 
> May i know which other media player that can frame packs the sbs files for W1070 to display proper 3D..
> 
> - Egreat R6S
> 
> - HiMidea 900B
> 
> 
> What else... please share if you do know...
> 
> 
> As it never seems to be stated about this function in media player's description..


 KDLinks HD700


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acras13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4770#post_23305605
> 
> 
> LOL this should be fun. A couple weeks ago I asked how far to the left the mount needed to be because of the lens being off center and got several answers discussing lens offset and adjustments internal to the pj for adjusting the picture. The lens center is 2.67" from the center of the pj as found in the benq data sheet ftp://downloads.benq.net/projector/datasheets/w1070/w1070_specsheet_bqus_apr2013.pdf


I do not see the 2.67" from the spec sheet. Also, in the spec sheet, it states throw ratio of 1.15-1.5, most place and review say it is 1.30:1 throw ratio?


----------



## JonnyVee

  


Just noticed that the $200 off doesn't state an "original price" or "price before discount". So there's no guarantee that this promo price is $799 ($200 off the regular $999 price) + 2 pairs of glasses. If it is ... great! But it wouldn't surprise me if they sell this projector + glasses combo at a regular price of $1100 -$1400.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyee*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4830#post_23319412
> 
> 
> This unit is going on sale at cost-co.ca between June 24-July 7 for $800 including 2 pairs of 3D glasses!! Thought you'd like to know!



Tyee - Are you sure about the price after discount?


----------



## acras13

Look at the measurements, it shows distance from side of PJ to centerline, and side to center of lens. A little subtraction...


----------



## zapper

For what is worth, what I did and probably most of us, I sat the PJ on a small table and turned on the PJ and then looked at my screen and seen at what distance the PJ to my screen ( or wall ) at what max distance I could set it up and made sure that picture quality was fine then looked up at my ceiling tiles and marked it, and it worked fine for me.


----------



## Sinistre1

I'd sure like to know (actual final price after discount) fer sure. I'm already planning a mini vacation to Canada around that week, lol. Always wanted to see Niagara Falls. Kill 2 birds, no?? Lol. Also still open on suggestions for getting one here (East Coast) New York. At that price I could definitely stop hunting and putting off. Still happy with my current set up, so it's really a... "man, it might be nice to add 3D to the repetoire" sort of thing at this point.


----------



## tyee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JonnyVee*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4890#post_23326244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyee - Are you sure about the price after discount?




No, I'm not sure, just going by the current retail minus $200. Usually that's the way it works. Also, since it says .ca only, it might have to be shipped to a real address in Canada and it won't be available in any physical store, but I may be wrong.


Let me go to my local store, just 5 mins. up the road and ask these questions -


1) Will this projector be available for in store pickup? *Probably not*.

2) Can Americans use their US Visa card and get it shipped to a Canadian address (a friend) if they notify their CC company? *Only CA Visa cards are accepted*.

3) What is the actual price going to be considering the projector only is currently $1000? *Most likely still $800 like we thought*.


OK, just called the customer service line and they tried to help but not 100% sure of the answers because it's not live yet. I added the answers in Bold above.


----------



## dondowell

Getting the Benq in the next week or two, and was looking at the Elite Screens ER110WH1 and the Jamestown JTS 110 screen, which are in my price range. I have a room with burgundy walls. I like what I've read on AVS about the Jamestown screens.


Is there a better choice under $300?


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyee*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4890#post_23326732
> 
> 
> No, I'm not sure, just going by the current retail minus $200. Usually that's the way it works. Also, since it says .ca only, it might have to be shipped to a real address in Canada and it won't be available in any physical store, but I may be wrong.
> 
> 
> Let me go to my local store, just 5 mins. up the road and ask these questions -
> 
> 
> 1) Will this projector be available for in store pickup? *Probably not*.
> 
> 2) Can Americans use their US Visa card and get it shipped to a Canadian address (a friend) if they notify their CC company? *Only CA Visa cards are accepted*.
> 
> 3) What is the actual price going to be considering the projector only is currently $1000? *Most likely still $800 like we thought*.
> 
> 
> OK, just called the customer service line and they tried to help but not 100% sure of the answers because it's not live yet. I added the answers in Bold above.



Thanks for doing the legwork for us tyee, guess ill continue to put off that whistler trip.


----------



## hungary




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *albero67*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4890#post_23325973
> 
> KDLinks HD700


Another Realtek 1186 based media player.

Thanks..


It might be a great help for W1070 owners in choosing a media player for their setup as to its spec of not support SBS 1080p while reported a flickering issue in watching 1080i content..


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hungary*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4890#post_23328807
> 
> 
> Another Realtek 1186 based media player.
> 
> Thanks..
> 
> 
> It might be a great help for W1070 owners in choosing a media player for their setup as to its spec of not support SBS 1080p while reported a flickering issue in watching 1080i content..



I am sort of confused or just plain ignorant to the new technology but what is the advantage of the HD700?


----------



## Sinistre1

Yes, Thanks Tyee! Was hoping to hear that they might have them in the stores but, c'est la vie!!! Maybe i'll visit Canada ANYWAY, lol.


----------



## JonnyVee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyee*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4890#post_23326732
> 
> 
> No, I'm not sure, just going by the current retail minus $200. Usually that's the way it works. Also, since it says .ca only, it might have to be shipped to a real address in Canada and it won't be available in any physical store, but I may be wrong.
> 
> 
> Let me go to my local store, just 5 mins. up the road and ask these questions -
> 
> 
> 1) Will this projector be available for in store pickup? *Probably not*.
> 
> 2) Can Americans use their US Visa card and get it shipped to a Canadian address (a friend) if they notify their CC company? *Only CA Visa cards are accepted*.
> 
> 3) What is the actual price going to be considering the projector only is currently $1000? *Most likely still $800 like we thought*.
> 
> 
> OK, just called the customer service line and they tried to help but not 100% sure of the answers because it's not live yet. I added the answers in Bold above.



Wow. Thanks for gathering all that information.


If it's really $800 with two pairs than this is an incredible deal. I hate to do this to Costco, but looks like I'll be buying a second projector in June and returning the old one. I can't ignore $226 off (including the savings in tax) plus $200 in free glasses.


----------



## aohus

they're all pretty much the same to each other in terms of capability. There are some HD media players based on the Sigma chip (Dune HD), but for 3D content Realtek chips seem to do a better job and Sigma chips are known to overheat.


----------



## hungary




> Quote:
> they're all pretty much the same to each other in terms of capability. There are some HD media players based on the Sigma chip (Dune HD), but for 3D content Realtek chips seem to do a better job and Sigma chips are known to overheat.



The thing we wanna make sure is whether Sigma based media player able to frame pack SBS content to the output?

This is very important for W1070 doesnt recognise SBS in 1080p... so the media player must be able to frame pack SBS for W1070 to be recognised as 1080p 3D like what bluray does..

Any sigma / marvell / mtk chip based media player owner here can confirm that?


----------



## aohus

On my egreat r6s, yes (realtek 1186 chip), I have already confirmed that HSBS, and Full SBS content can be played in 'frame packing' mode in 1080p. From what I observe, the picture quality and motion fluidity is better on the realtek chip than playing media from a PC.


I am able to play all 3D (SBS, Full SBS, OU) media formats, ISO, 3D blu-ray ISOs, and other media formats without any issues from the egreat box.


So just to repeat and clarify:


BenQ W1070 cannot do 'frame packing' at all when connected to a PC


- This means you cannot play a movie in 3D from a BD-ROM drive.

- The projector also does NOT support SBS (side by side) in 1080p. The resolution must be set to 1080i in order to play SBS format correctly. However, it can play OU (over-under) format in 1080p without issue.

- In order for it to play nice with all 3D formats, I bought a HD media player (cheapest RTD1186 chip I could find was the Egreat R6s) and play 3D media from there (can be streamed via network, nfs, smb, usb 3.0, esata).


----------



## Venturai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aohus*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4890#post_23332296
> 
> 
> So just to repeat and clarify:
> 
> 
> BenQ W1070 cannot do 'frame packing' at all when connected to a PC
> 
> 
> - This means you cannot play a movie in 3D from a BD-ROM drive.



We've been through this.


Maybe it can't if you're connecting it via that vga input that they've labelled 'pc' on the 1070's back panel, but if you go via hdmi, it certainly can. Powerdvd plays 3d Blu-rays, and I have no problems playing my Makemkv rips with the Stereoscopic player. Nor anything else, for that matter.


----------



## JonnyVee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Venturai*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4890#post_23332430
> 
> 
> We've been through this.
> 
> 
> Maybe it can't if you're connecting it via that vga input that they've labelled 'pc' on the 1070's back panel, but if you go via hdmi, it certainly can. Powerdvd plays 3d Blu-rays, and I have no problems playing my Makemkv rips with the Stereoscopic player. Nor anything else, for that matter.



I concur. I can play SBS on a PC using PowerDVD in 1080p 24 mode. PowerDVD converts to frame packing. Unfortunately, when ever i use it, PowerDVD mutes the color when it converts. Because of this I only rip with DVDFab using over-under mode and I let the Benq do the conversion to 3D.


----------



## JonnyVee

I used to have the Epson 8350 and have had the W1070 for about a month now. The color in 2D is looks great, no dust blobs, and motion blur on the 8350 was distracting and is much better with the W1070.


My only issue with the w1070 is the color in 3D is too muted out of the box. I tried bumping the gain on red & blue to about 120, but it was still to dull. It's been driving me a little crazy.


I was finally was able to get the color to a nice saturation this morning, so I thought I'd share my settings. I know the settings won't be for everyone, but it might be a good starting point for some. I have a DIY screen - painted wall with Sherwin Williams Unique Gray with a about a 12-foot throw in a light controlled room. I'm also using the glasses from Monoprice.


*Custom 3D Setting*


Setting - 3D

Brightness - 51

Contrast - 30

LampPower - SmartEco

Gamma 2.4

Brilliant Color - On

Under "Color Temperature Fine Tuning"
Red Gain - 137
Green Gain - 113
Blue Gain - 140



.......................


I also used the settings in the following link to try a calibrated 2D setting. Works pretty good. In addition, I also tried applying the color management settings from the link below in the 2nd 3D user setting profile with the settings above - the verdict is still out, but unlike the 2D mode, i find you have to keep Brillant Color "on".

http://www.avforums.com/forums/projectors/1761516-benq-w1070-reviewer-s-recommended-best-settings.html


----------



## RedLefty

Good to know; thanks! I'm about to buy the 1070 and will have the same screen setup, a SW Unique Gray painted wall. My throw will be 10 feet, light-controlled room.


----------



## indyfranks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JonnyVee*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4890#post_23332521
> 
> 
> I used to have the Epson 8350 and have had the W1070 for about a month now. The color in 2D is looks great, no dust blobs, and motion blur on the 8350 was distracting and is much better with the W1070.
> 
> 
> My only issue with the w1070 is the color in 3D is too muted out of the box. I tried bumping the gain on red & blue to about 120, but it was still to dull. It's been driving me a little crazy.
> 
> 
> I was finally was able to get the color to a nice saturation this morning, so I thought I'd share my settings. I know the settings won't be for everyone, but it might be a good starting point for some. I have a DIY screen - painted wall with Sherwin Williams Unique Gray with a about a 12-foot throw in a light controlled room.
> 
> 
> *Custom 3D Setting*
> 
> 
> Setting - 3D
> 
> Brightness - 51
> 
> Contrast - 53
> 
> LampPower - SmartEco
> 
> Gamma 2.4
> 
> Brilliant Color - On
> 
> Red Gain - 137
> 
> Green Gain - 113
> 
> Blue Gain - 140
> 
> 
> .......................
> 
> 
> I also used the settings in the following link to try a calibrated 2D setting. Works pretty good. I also tried applying the color management settings from the link in the 2nd 3D user setting profile with the settings above - the verdict is still out, but unlike the 2D mode, i find you have to keep Brillant Color "on".
> 
> http://www.avforums.com/forums/projectors/1761516-benq-w1070-reviewer-s-recommended-best-settings.html



Just bought this projector after my Sanyo Z2000 lamp died this past week, and I didn't want to spend another $300 for another lamp. Out of the box I was very happy with the picture. I was just going to post and ask if there was a FAQ or something with recommended optimized settings for various modes, lamp power, etc. I'll start with this and see how it goes. Thanks JonnyVee! This will be my first foray into 3D as well. I've got some of the 3DTV glasses sitting in my Amazon cart at the moment.


----------



## THe_Flash

I agree. As great as some of the presets are for 2D out of the box, the 3D default really washes the color. I'd like to get a Blu-Ray player that converts 2D to 3D so I could load the WoW disc and get better settings.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JonnyVee*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4890#post_23332521
> 
> 
> I used to have the Epson 8350 and have had the W1070 for about a month now. The color in 2D is looks great, no dust blobs, and motion blur on the 8350 was distracting and is much better with the W1070.
> 
> 
> My only issue with the w1070 is the color in 3D is too muted out of the box. I tried bumping the gain on red & blue to about 120, but it was still to dull. It's been driving me a little crazy.
> 
> 
> I was finally was able to get the color to a nice saturation this morning, so I thought I'd share my settings. I know the settings won't be for everyone, but it might be a good starting point for some. I have a DIY screen - painted wall with Sherwin Williams Unique Gray with a about a 12-foot throw in a light controlled room.
> 
> 
> *Custom 3D Setting*
> 
> 
> Setting - 3D
> 
> Brightness - 51
> 
> Contrast - 53
> 
> LampPower - SmartEco
> 
> Gamma 2.4
> 
> Brilliant Color - On
> 
> Red Gain - 137
> 
> Green Gain - 113
> 
> Blue Gain - 140
> 
> 
> .......................
> 
> 
> I also used the settings in the following link to try a calibrated 2D setting. Works pretty good. I also tried applying the color management settings from the link in the 2nd 3D user setting profile with the settings above - the verdict is still out, but unlike the 2D mode, i find you have to keep Brillant Color "on".
> 
> http://www.avforums.com/forums/projectors/1761516-benq-w1070-reviewer-s-recommended-best-settings.html




Adjusting the greyscale is not the way to achieve better color saturation (if that is what you have done), what you have done is increase your color temp away from 6500K and pushed the projector further away from being D65.


If you have used the gain controls in the CMS and not the color temp controls then you are better off using the Saturation CMS controls for 3D.


It's likely you have made it brighter with blue pushed whites and this is probably what you are finding more appealing while in 3D (glasses on).


I know this is tough to do without proper calibration gear but there have been other suggestions made in this thread that will yield better results for 3D color saturation.


Jason


----------



## zapper

[quote name="DaGamePimp" url="/t/


I know this is tough to do without proper calibration gear but there have been other suggestions made in this thread that will yield better results for 3D color saturation.


Jason[/quote]


Jason where ate the settings that you mention?



Thanks


Ralph


----------



## zapper

FYI:


Hey Guy's was searching for a current Video calibration disc and found this site it could be on a this forum as a calibration tools since they mentioned that AVS forum will be happy to see the new spears & Munsil 2D & 3D calibration disk, which recently came out at a cost of $30, see the enclosed link, the interview is with both Spears & Munsil is about one hour long but has a lot of good information about the DVD Disk.



http://www.spearsandmunsil.com/portfolio/home-theater-geeks-159-podcast/


----------



## aohus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Venturai*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4890#post_23332430
> 
> 
> We've been through this.
> 
> 
> Maybe it can't if you're connecting it via that vga input that they've labelled 'pc' on the 1070's back panel, but if you go via hdmi, it certainly can. Powerdvd plays 3d Blu-rays, and I have no problems playing my Makemkv rips with the Stereoscopic player. Nor anything else, for that matter.



Yes, the PowerDVD can play 3D blu ray's no problem, but it won't be able to play via the BenQ since frame packing isn't enabled when connected via HDMI-PC. When I tried at least, it didn't work. I was getting issues with the playback in TMT and PowerDVD. I will give it a try and see if i can play SBS files in 1080p 24hz on PowerDVD.


----------



## JonnyVee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4890#post_23334470
> 
> 
> Adjusting the greyscale is not the way to achieve better color saturation (if that is what you have done), what you have done is increase your color temp away from 6500K and pushed the projector further away from being D65.
> 
> 
> If you have used the gain controls in the CMS and not the color temp controls then you are better off using the Saturation CMS controls for 3D.
> 
> 
> It's likely you have made it brighter with blue pushed whites and this is probably what you are finding more appealing while in 3D (glasses on).
> 
> 
> I know this is tough to do without proper calibration gear but there have been other suggestions made in this thread that will yield better results for 3D color saturation.
> 
> 
> Jason



Thank you for information. However, I'm quite happy with the results so far . It might not be the proper to way to achieve proper saturation, but I'm pretty picky and the color and saturation look more than acceptable to my eyes (and the wife and kids' eyes) after a few movies. Faces have a nice flesh color (not overly red), skies are a nice blue, and grass is a nice green.


If there are some other settings for 3D in ths thread, I'd be more than happy to try them out. However, I've read through a large part of the 164 pages and can't remember reading anything.


As I wrote before, the settings won't be for everyone. Others are welcome to try the settings and provide feedback. It doesn't take long to apply the settings or revert to default if someone doesn't like.

*Update:* Yeah, the overall contrast was too high and the whites were clipping in bright scenes. I bumped contrast down to 30 to compensate. So yes it's not perfect, but it will do fr now


I'm going to leave the settings as is in this profile and use the CMS in the second profile to try and get a better set of settings. If anyone has anything as a starting point, please pass them on.


----------



## Venturai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aohus*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4890#post_23334932
> 
> 
> Yes, the PowerDVD can play 3D blu ray's no problem, but it won't be able to play via the BenQ since frame packing isn't enabled when connected via HDMI-PC. When I tried at least, it didn't work. I was getting issues with the playback in TMT and PowerDVD. I will give it a try and see if i can play SBS files in 1080p 24hz on PowerDVD.



Something wasn't working right for you, because when I play my makemkv rips with the Stereoscopic player, my 1070 reports frame packing as the type of 3D signal it has detected. That's hdmi to hdmi via a Radeon 6570, just in case you were wondering.


----------



## bdunn13

  



I saw it mentioned earlier in this thread about a blue flare... but no one ever commented from what I saw...


Anyone else seen it or know if this is normal?


I have only had my projector hooked up for about 5 days and I have seen it in two different movies.... one Foo Fighters Blu-Ray and I Am Legend... It was much worse in I Am Legend.



Still, I am liking the picture... this is my first ever projector.


----------



## rob4321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdunn13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4920#post_23335571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it mentioned earlier in this thread about a blue flare... but no one ever commented from what I saw...
> 
> 
> Anyone else seen it or know if this is normal?
> 
> 
> I have only had my projector hooked up for about 5 days and I have seen it in two different movies.... one Foo Fighters Blu-Ray and I Am Legend... It was much worse in I Am Legend.
> 
> 
> 
> Still, I am liking the picture... this is my first ever projector.



Watched Looper last night as the first movie on my new w1070 and it had blue flares like that throughout the whole movie. Thought it was a problem with my mkv rip or the mpc-hc settings (also first movie I've played with mpc-hc) but maybe not?


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdunn13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4920#post_23335571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it mentioned earlier in this thread about a blue flare... but no one ever commented from what I saw...
> 
> 
> Anyone else seen it or know if this is normal?
> 
> 
> I have only had my projector hooked up for about 5 days and I have seen it in two different movies.... one Foo Fighters Blu-Ray and I Am Legend... It was much worse in I Am Legend.
> 
> 
> 
> Still, I am liking the picture... this is my first ever projector.



Never seen anything like that, and my first impression is that it isn't normal.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JonnyVee*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4890#post_23332521
> 
> 
> I used to have the Epson 8350 and have had the W1070 for about a month now. The color in 2D is looks great, no dust blobs, and motion blur on the 8350 was distracting and is much better with the W1070.
> 
> 
> My only issue with the w1070 is the color in 3D is too muted out of the box. I tried bumping the gain on red & blue to about 120, but it was still to dull. It's been driving me a little crazy.
> 
> 
> I was finally was able to get the color to a nice saturation this morning, so I thought I'd share my settings. I know the settings won't be for everyone, but it might be a good starting point for some. I have a DIY screen - painted wall with Sherwin Williams Unique Gray with a about a 12-foot throw in a light controlled room. I'm also using the glasses from Monoprice.
> 
> 
> *Custom 3D Setting*
> 
> 
> Setting - 3D
> 
> Brightness - 51
> 
> Contrast - 30
> 
> LampPower - SmartEco
> 
> Gamma 2.4
> 
> Brilliant Color - On
> 
> Under "Color Temperature Fine Tuning"
> Red Gain - 137
> Green Gain - 113
> Blue Gain - 140
> 
> 
> 
> .......................
> 
> 
> I also used the settings in the following link to try a calibrated 2D setting. Works pretty good. In addition, I also tried applying the color management settings from the link below in the 2nd 3D user setting profile with the settings above - the verdict is still out, but unlike the 2D mode, i find you have to keep Brillant Color "on".
> 
> http://www.avforums.com/forums/projectors/1761516-benq-w1070-reviewer-s-recommended-best-settings.html




You state that your intent was to get better saturation in the colors in 3D, yet you did not do the most obvious thing to correct this, which is to increase the saturation...


Grayscale is not meant to be adjusted by eye. If you want to increase the saturation of the image because colors are dull, go into the CMS and increase the saturation for every primary and secondary color by the same amount. This is also not scientific, but it presents much better rewards with far fewer risks than arbitrarily adjusting grayscale controls.


It's your PJ and you can do what you want, but if you are asking for advice, increase the saturation of the primary and secondary colors and revert your grayscale back to default values. This PJ is pretty accurate out of the box in Normal color temp, so there is absolutely no reason to mess with it unless you have a relatively accurate meter that could get it even closer to perfect.


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JonnyVee*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4890#post_23335354
> 
> 
> If there are some other settings for 3D in ths thread, I'd be more than happy to try them out. However, I've read through a large part of the 164 pages and can't remember reading anything.


The settings I found are actually in the W1070 glasses thread. There is a forum member who calibrated 3D based on the TrueDepth and Monoprice glasses and then posted his settings.


----------



## McStyvie

Finall got this setup on Saturday and been putting it to the test big time. All six SW episodes, several cartoons, and in 3D the hobbit, the avengers, kung fu panda 2, MIB III, and open season. My eyes hurt lol...


But I am really pleased with the quality of this unit. The 2D is great and bright, the colors looked a little off though, so I adjusted them to the above and like them much better now. The 3D is just fantastic, I liked it just fine right out of the box, but will try the above adjustments anyway.


I have it on a 5m hdmi cable. I have a panny bdt310, and a non-3d capable receiver, so I run video to the pj, and another hdmi from the blu ray player to my receiver and it works great. There is absolutely no delay whatsoever, perfectly synced sound from the get go.


I have it on a table 3 feet in front of me, and in case you are wondering about fan noise, in eco mode it is not bad at all. I tested it and with my 5.2 surround sound and it stops being an issue at -50DB and below´. At -45db you cannot hear it at all and that is 3 feet in front of me, YMMV though, but I think only those not on surround sound or who listen at less than -50db will find it an issue at all.


I do not even have a screen yet, it is on my white wall and it still looks awesome. A screen will make it that much better I am sure.


Some things that annoy me about the unit though too.


The lens cap moves the focus ring when you put it on or take it off, so you constantly have to refocus it. Not sure how you guys do that when it is on the ceiling...


It also runs pretty hot...the fan puts out some hot air. Enough so that my initial idea of keeping it right behind our heads behind the couch is out the window. The person to the right in front of it would be sweating after ten minutes...If you are planning something similar, then make sure it is a couple feet above your heads so you don't get chapped.


That is really it, just some niggly issues, but overall, the thing is nothing short of awesome, and at that price, a real steal. Benq has hit a huge homer with this one...if you are on the fence about this, don't be! Pull the trigger, you won't regret it!


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rob4321*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4920#post_23335763
> 
> 
> Watched Looper last night as the first movie on my new w1070 and it had blue flares like that throughout the whole movie. Thought it was a problem with my mkv rip or the mpc-hc settings (also first movie I've played with mpc-hc) but maybe not?



Just curious, because I saw them very shortly on one out of about ten films I watched this weekend (underworld awakening). But they only lasted for about half a minute. What version are you guys on? I thought nothing of it, until I read this











I am on 1.05


----------



## spiiidi

Those of you that use a ND filter what filter do you use and what are your settings in 2D and 3D?


----------



## bdunn13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4920#post_23338943
> 
> 
> Just curious, because I saw them very shortly on one out of about ten films I watched this weekend (underworld awakening). But they only lasted for about half a minute. What version are you guys on? I thought nothing of it, until I read this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on 1.05



I am on 1.05 as well.... I know it is posted in this thread how to update the firmware.... I was not going to unless someone tells me the blue-flare issue will be fixed. That is the only real issue I am having at this time.


BD


----------



## soulkeeper

i believe that 1.05 is the newest firmware...so you don't have an option to make an update..


----------



## bdunn13

Thanks - thought I read somewhere in here about 1.06... guess I was wrong....


----------



## rob4321

I'm only on 1.03. I googled Looper the other day and saw someone posting about seeing the blue flares on a 60" LED TV so maybe it was just the movie. Haven't played anything else yet.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4920#post_23338936
> 
> 
> Finall got this setup on Saturday and been putting it to the test big time. All six SW episodes, several cartoons, and in 3D the hobbit, the avengers, kung fu panda 2, MIB III, and open season. My eyes hurt lol...
> 
> 
> But I am really pleased with the quality of this unit. The 2D is great and bright, the colors looked a little off though, so I adjusted them to the above and like them much better now. The 3D is just fantastic, I liked it just fine right out of the box, but will try the above adjustments anyway.
> 
> 
> I have it on a 5m hdmi cable. I have a panny bdt310, and a non-3d capable receiver, so I run video to the pj, and another hdmi from the blu ray player to my receiver and it works great. There is absolutely no delay whatsoever, perfectly synced sound from the get go.
> 
> 
> I have it on a table 3 feet in front of me, and in case you are wondering about fan noise, in eco mode it is not bad at all. I tested it and with my 5.2 surround sound and it stops being an issue at -50DB and below´. At -45db you cannot hear it at all and that is 3 feet in front of me, YMMV though, but I think only those not on surround sound or who listen at less than -50db will find it an issue at all.
> 
> 
> I do not even have a screen yet, it is on my white wall and it still looks awesome. A screen will make it that much better I am sure.
> 
> 
> Some things that annoy me about the unit though too.
> 
> 
> The lens cap moves the focus ring when you put it on or take it off, so you constantly have to refocus it. Not sure how you guys do that when it is on the ceiling...
> 
> 
> It also runs pretty hot...the fan puts out some hot air. Enough so that my initial idea of keeping it right behind our heads behind the couch is out the window. The person to the right in front of it would be sweating after ten minutes...If you are planning something similar, then make sure it is a couple feet above your heads so you don't get chapped.
> 
> 
> That is really it, just some niggly issues, but overall, the thing is nothing short of awesome, and at that price, a real steal. Benq has hit a huge homer with this one...if you are on the fence about this, don't be! Pull the trigger, you won't regret it!





Most of us just leave the cap off its a DLP system if it was a LCD projector it would have a filter and more acceptable to dust then a DLP.


----------



## Ericthemidget

In my room, the projector wall is 12' away from the screen. The screen wall is 10' wide. Can I use this projector and what size screen can it support?


----------



## Ericthemidget




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ericthemidget*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4920#post_23340792
> 
> 
> In my room, the projector wall is 12' away from the screen. The screen wall is 10' wide. Can I use this projector and what size screen can it support?



I can also ceiling mount it and bring it closer if need be


----------



## DaGamePimp

Those blue flares are present in many movies, it's in the source material.



Using the lens cap has nothing to do with keeping dust out of the unit and dust on the outside of the lens is hardly ever visible on the projected image unless it becomes excessive (leave the cap off and dust periodically regardless of the tech).



Jason


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ericthemidget*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4920#post_23340845
> 
> 
> I can also ceiling mount it and bring it closer if need be


Best bet is to check the benq website for the projector throw distance calculator.


----------



## cristenen

I'm about to pull the plug on a PJ and after doing some initial legwork have decided on the W1070. I didn't want to start another thread so I figured I'd post here first.


I did a drawing in paint below on the room it will be going in on. The windows are all light controlled so the room will be dark. I plan to house the PJ in the closet as shown below. I wanted to verify if this is the best PJ for my situation or should I look at something different?


----------



## McStyvie

Cristenen, did you check the throw distance calculator at Benq.com? Do I sound like a broken record?


----------



## cristenen

Yup, I might need to rework the shelving in the closet a bit but wanted to see if anyone had any prior experience with a project similar to this.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4920#post_23345529
> 
> 
> Nothing is truly Black and White in projector land.



It is if it's calibrated properly.










Jason


----------



## hotjt133

I have finally obtained some power consumption numbers. My power meter won't be very accurate but it is good enough to make a comparison.


In normal mode, it is around 300W consistently.

In economic mode, it is around 220W consistently. - This matches Benq's claim of 30% power reduction.

In eco smart mode, it changes between 220W and 300W, depending on the brightness of the scene. - This is nowhere near the 70% Benq claims.


In comaprison, my old 42" plasma consumes between 160W and 450w(!) depending on the brightness of the scene.


I have never seen the eco smart mode to consume below 220W, even on some dark movies. Maybe there are some very dark movies out there, but not in my collection. The only exception is the eco blank mode where it drops to 110W. But what's the point of this number in everyday viewing?


Brightness and contrast adjustment, calibration do not change the power consumption. I think it is calculated based on input signal.


You may ask why I'm so concerned about power consumption, as most PJ owners don't care at all. Well, I do care, for 2 reasons.


1) I was stung by the plasma's power bill and the viewing time is the most expensive peak tariff. Today's LED TV may only consume 1/3 of that, but I've already decided to move onto the PJ camp.


2) Lamp power consumption is directly linked to lamp life. Based on my results, the eco smart mode has no way to achieve the claimed 6000 hrs life. It should be between 3000-5000 hrs. In fact, it should be more close to 3000 hrs because really dark scenes are only in a small percentage. TV news, documentaries, sports, cartoon, and computer usage are all bright scenes and most of the time it is near the 300W mark. Even some not-so-bright films such as Fantastic 4 commands 260-300W most of the times. LOTR is darker and I see more times on 220W.


I really liked this PJ, and after calibration (I tried 3 different settings from this forum and elsewhere, only one worked best for mine) it is really film like.


The color and contrast still not as good as plasma, especially not as vivid and "pop". But it is more smooth, natural and film like, which makes me enjoy more than the plasma. (and of course the 135" size played a very big part than the puny 42")


But the claimed power reduction and lamp life in eco smart mode is a lie.


----------



## vagos1103gr1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4920#post_23346567
> 
> 
> I have finally obtained some power consumption numbers. My power meter won't be very accurate but it is good enough to make a comparison.
> 
> 
> In normal mode, it is around 300W consistently.
> 
> In economic mode, it is around 220W consistently. - This matches Benq's claim of 30% power reduction.
> 
> 
> 
> In eco smart mode, it changes between 220W and 300W, depending on the brightness of the scene. - This is nowhere near the 70% Benq claims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In comaprison, my old 42" plasma consumes between 160W and 450w(i) depending on the brightness of the scene.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen the eco smart mode to consume below 220W, even on some dark movies. Maybe there are some very dark movies out there, but not in my collection. The only exception is the eco blank mode where it drops to 110W. But what's the point of this number in everyday viewing?
> 
> 
> 
> Brightness and contrast adjustment, calibration do not change the power consumption. I think it is calculated based on input signal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may ask why I'm so concerned about power consumption, as most PJ owners don't care at all. Well, I do care, for 2 reasons.
> 
> 
> 1) I was stung by the plasma's power bill and the viewing time is the most expensive peak tariff. Today's LED TV may only consume 1/3 of that, but I've already decided to move onto the PJ camp.
> 
> 
> 2) Lamp power consumption is directly linked to lamp life. Based on my results, the eco smart mode has no way to achieve the claimed 6000 hrs life. It should be between 3000-5000 hrs. In fact, it should be more close to 3000 hrs because really dark scenes are only in a small percentage. TV news, documentaries, sports, cartoon, and computer usage are all bright scenes and most of the time it is near the 300W mark. Even some not-so-bright films such as Fantastic 4 commands 260-300W most of the times. LOTR is darker and I see more times on 220W.
> 
> 
> I really liked this PJ, and after calibration (I tried 3 different settings from this forum and elsewhere, only one worked best for mine) it is really film like.
> 
> 
> But the claimed power reduction and lamp life in eco smart mode is a lie.


----------



## vagos1103gr1

Which calibration was best for you?


----------



## hotjt133

This one:
http://www.avforums.com/forums/projectors/1761516-benq-w1070-reviewer-s-recommended-best-settings.html 


But I need to bring up the contrast and bring down the brightness to make it more "pop", and increase saturation by 10 clicks on each color helps a little. Color is now more vivid yet still retains the film like quality.


----------



## desibanda

I have been using projector for past 2 months and I been happy with image quality and functionality. Since last week I am receiving recall code when `Auto' button is pressed from remote and suggested to contact customer support. Apart from Recall code, it's not able to focus whole screen, part of corners are blur. If I tried to focus corners rest of the screen goes blur. I have contacted BenQ multiple times and they have no Idea how to resolve. Only solution is reset setting and nothing happened. BenQ said they will sent me email (3 different times) for next steps but never got one. I am highly disappointed with BenQ's support. I then contacted Amazon for return/refund but since I passed 30 days and so no full refund.

what should I do? any advice?


----------



## cristenen

My walls are currently a minty green but after setting up the PJ I noticed that there was a good amount of light bleeding outside of the video. Is this common when the image is not projected on a screen with a light absorbing bezel?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *desibanda*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4920#post_23346900
> 
> 
> I have been using projector for past 2 months and I been happy with image quality and functionality. Since last week I am receiving recall code when `Auto' button is pressed from remote and suggested to contact customer support. Apart from Recall code, it's not able to focus whole screen, part of corners are blur. If I tried to focus corners rest of the screen goes blur. I have contacted BenQ multiple times and they have no Idea how to resolve. Only solution is reset setting and nothing happened. BenQ said they will sent me email (3 different times) for next steps but never got one. I am highly disappointed with BenQ's support. I then contacted Amazon for return/refund but since I passed 30 days and so no full refund.
> 
> what should I do? any advice?



Usually Benq tech support is good. I would ask for second level support and tell them that you previously contacted them with no response. I am guessing someone copied your email address incorrectly. I have called them several times and got through with no problem.


----------



## desibanda

Thanks. I guess I don’t have another option to contact them back and would push for level2 support.


----------



## desibanda

Thanks. I guess I don’t have another option to contact them back and would push for level2 support.


----------



## smokarz

It is now $999 on Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-W1070-Theater-Projector-Silver/dp/B00A2T6X0K/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1369351291&sr=8-2&keywords=benq+w7000 



Even better is the W7000 for $1499. This is a steal.

http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-W7000-300-Inches-Quality-Projection/dp/B006HIKIKQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1369351291&sr=8-1&keywords=benq+w7000


----------



## GeroJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4920#post_23346567
> 
> 
> I have finally obtained some power consumption numbers. My power meter won't be very accurate but it is good enough to make a comparison.
> 
> 
> In normal mode, it is around 300W consistently.
> 
> In economic mode, it is around 220W consistently. - This matches Benq's claim of 30% power reduction.
> 
> In eco smart mode, it changes between 220W and 300W, depending on the brightness of the scene. - This is nowhere near the 70% Benq claims.
> 
> ...
> 
> I have never seen the eco smart mode to consume below 220W, even on some dark movies. Maybe there are some very dark movies out there, but not in my collection. The only exception is the eco blank mode where it drops to 110W. But what's the point of this number in everyday viewing?
> 
> ....



I recently added a UPS to protect the lamp of my W1070 in the case of a power outage (has already happened twice without it). The UPS display includes a load meter and the numbers that I am seeing for the SmartEco mode are very much consistent with what you report.


For me, the numbers aren't as important as the fact that the projector is truly varying the output to the scene, and that my lamp hour rate is more favorable than when it was in Normal mode 100% of the time. The bulb life is going to be what the life is going to be. With 784 hours in less than three months of use, a bulb change is sprinting in my direction.


----------



## jnabq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4950#post_23349570
> 
> 
> It is now $999 on Amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-W1070-Theater-Projector-Silver/dp/B00A2T6X0K/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1369351291&sr=8-2&keywords=benq+w7000
> 
> 
> 
> Even better is the W7000 for $1499. This is a steal.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-W7000-300-Inches-Quality-Projection/dp/B006HIKIKQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1369351291&sr=8-1&keywords=benq+w7000



Both good prices, but the 1070 might be a little better in some areas and might be the better deal for some people. An interesting take on these by Coderguy and the HC 4000
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1381679/official-benq-w7000-owners-thread/3360#post_23348670


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4950#post_23349570
> 
> 
> It is now $999 on Amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-W1070-Theater-Projector-Silver/dp/B00A2T6X0K/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1369351291&sr=8-2&keywords=benq+w7000
> 
> 
> 
> Even better is the W7000 for $1499. This is a steal.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-W7000-300-Inches-Quality-Projection/dp/B006HIKIKQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1369351291&sr=8-1&keywords=benq+w7000



The w1070 has been $999 for a couple weeks on amazon, same price at many online retailers.


----------



## Ingram

Is this a concern?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/t70es9u45ngqek5/20130524_175402.jpg 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/taeu6762h53a328/20130524_175413.jpg


----------



## jnabq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingram*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4950#post_23350726
> 
> 
> Is this a concern?
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/t70es9u45ngqek5/20130524_175402.jpg
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/taeu6762h53a328/20130524_175413.jpg



I didn't see it till you pointed it out. Don't show anyone.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingram*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4950#post_23350726
> 
> 
> Is this a concern?
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/taeu6762h53a328/20130524_175413.jpg



My w1070 is like your second (above) pic but possibly not a major concern unless it has warped from getting too hot (in which case then it would be a definite concern).


Jason


----------



## Ingram




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4950#post_23350760
> 
> 
> My w1070 is like your second (above) pic but possibly not a major concern unless it has warped from getting too hot (in which case then it would be a definite concern).
> 
> 
> Jason



It's brand new barely 6 hours use. Hopefully it was like that out of the box. For now I have put a piece of electrical tape on to hold it down.


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingram*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4950#post_23350726
> 
> 
> Is this a concern?
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/t70es9u45ngqek5/20130524_175402.jpg
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/taeu6762h53a328/20130524_175413.jpg



I'm concerned, all the HD could leak out, it'd be like the gulf spill a couple years ago.

Seriously you'll probably want to exchange it even if it doesn't affect performance it will nag at you that it isn't perfect, unless you can put it out of your mind. Another option would be just a dab of adhesive if you can hit a spot that's unseen when its glued down, just use something that can be pulled apart if it goes in for service, not super glue.


----------



## hotjt133

Boy, the more measuring and calibration and movie watching, the more I enjoy its image quality. Can't remember how many times I put a silly smile on my face!


Before I bought this little beast, my only incentive was big picture and reasonable image quality. I have never thought a budget projector can even remotely compare to the plasma. But now I found I can't stop comparing the two. I cloned the output from HTPC. HDMI for the PJ and DVI for the plasma. The fact of comparison itself is enough of a quality statement of this projector.


And in fact I'm now convinced this PJ has actually surpassed the plasma, which is a decent Panasonic purchased a few years ago.


Here is the screen shot of black clipping from AVS HD. The Panny can never resolve anything below 6, even on the brightest brightness. Yet the Benq easily shows all black bars as low as 2, only on brightness 48. Of course eventually we only need to set brightness to 17-25, but it just shows the Benq is more capable of displaying more subtle shadow details.
 
 


The white clipping is similar. Both missed the brightest bar.


Color clipping is again in favour of the Benq. It resolves all color bars distinctively. The Panny has an early clipping on red channel so I have to lower the brightness a bit (which again sacrificed shadow details). To be fair the Benq is calibrated using the data from this forum. The Panny has no CMS entry so all I can do is adjust brightness, contrast and color (saturation). It can probably perform better if professionally calibrated.


In movie watching the plasma is brighter, more vivid and more pop, but just made me feel like video game. The Benq is more smooth and natural and film like. Ironically, this is the same situation when I bought the TV. At that time it was LCD vs plasma. LCD was brighter, more vivid and more pop, but the plasma won me over for the film like quality. Now this plasma has become the LCD or yester year!


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4950#post_23351582
> 
> 
> Can't remember how many times I put a silly smile on my face! To be fair the Benq is calibrated using the data from this forum.


Can you share which calibration? Thanks.


----------



## tyee

  


Further to my recent Costco inquiry, I have just called again to Customer Service in Canada and they confirmed US Visa cards CAN be used on the Canadian website, but you must ship it to a Canadian address. If you can do this the upcoming above deal could probably be yours!!



1) Will this projector be available for in store pickup? *Probably not*.

2) Can Americans use their US Visa card and get it shipped to a Canadian address (a friend) if they notify their CC company? *Yes, US Visa cards are accepted*.

3) What is the actual price going to be considering the projector only is currently $1000? *Most likely still $800 like we thought*.


----------



## thehabs24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyee*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4950#post_23352111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Further to my recent Costco inquiry, I have just called again to Customer Service in Canada and they confirmed US Visa cards CAN be used on the Canadian website, but you must ship it to a Canadian address. If you can do this the upcoming above deal could probably be yours!!
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Will this projector be available for in store pickup? *Probably not*.
> 
> 2) Can Americans use their US Visa card and get it shipped to a Canadian address (a friend) if they notify their CC company? *Yes, US Visa cards are accepted*.
> 
> 3) What is the actual price going to be considering the projector only is currently $1000? *Most likely still $800 like we thought*.



And for those like be who recently bought it, you can call back in with your order number and get the price difference. $200 goes a long way and you get 2 glasses.


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyee*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4950#post_23352111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Further to my recent Costco inquiry, I have just called again to Customer Service in Canada and they confirmed US Visa cards CAN be used on the Canadian website, but you must ship it to a Canadian address. If you can do this the upcoming above deal could probably be yours!!
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Will this projector be available for in store pickup? *Probably not*.
> 
> 2) Can Americans use their US Visa card and get it shipped to a Canadian address (a friend) if they notify their CC company? *Yes, US Visa cards are accepted*.
> 
> 3) What is the actual price going to be considering the projector only is currently $1000? *Most likely still $800 like we thought*.


Hey thanks. I have a relative in Toronto that I can him ship to me. Does anyone know how much the custom is to ship it to the US? I never bought anything outside the US and don't know how it works. Thank you.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4950#post_23351748
> 
> 
> Can you share which calibration? Thanks.



Check post 4948 on previous page.


----------



## Ingram

I've been having source issues with my HTPC. Was there ever a solution for people that have this issue also? Different HDMI cable?


----------



## rwestley

The HTCP issue could be caused by the cable or anything else in the line. The only way to find out is to make tests to see what causes the issue. I had a problem and added the Monoprice Redmere cables which solved the issue for me. I am not saying that that Is causing all issues. It could be many things. I would also suggest that you do not use cables less that 6 feet between components in the system. It seems that for some reason very short cables can cause HDMI issues. I would also suggest using the same type of cable throughout.


----------



## McStyvie

HDMI splitters seem to cause issues too


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4950#post_23357446
> 
> 
> It seems that for some reason very short cables can cause HDMI issues..



That's strange. I have used 1M, 1.5M and 2M cables to connect either HTPC or TV tuner to PJ or TV never had any problems. These are all very cheap ebay cable BTW. I thought only long cables will cause signal loss.


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4950#post_23357735
> 
> 
> That's strange. I have used 1M, 1.5M and 2M cables to connect either HTPC or TV tuner to PJ or TV never had any problems. These are all very cheap ebay cable BTW. I thought only long cables will cause signal loss.



Rwestly , I think we briefly talked about HDMI cable length several pages back in this thread and you mentioned the short lengths giving problems . I can't remember if you were speaking from personal experience or relating information you've read . If you can remember where you read that , I'd be interested in seeing the info , not that I would fully understand the technical reasons , but I like pretty pictures . Really , sometimes I just like to geek out a bit to learn more than I need to , I tried briefly looking on HDMI.org , but the only cable length info I found (so far) discusses the general maximum length that's been certified

(From HDMI.org)


Q. Does HDMI accommodate long cable lengths?

Yes. HDMI technology has been designed to use standard copper cable construction at long lengths. In order to allow cable manufacturers to improve their products through the use of new technologies, HDMI specifies the required performance of a cable but does not specify a maximum cable length. We have seen cables pass "Standard Cable" HDMI compliance testing at lengths of up to a maximum of 10 meters without the use of a repeater. It is not only the cable that factors into how long a cable can successfully carry an HDMI signal, the receiver chip inside the TV or projector also plays a major factor. Receiver chips that include a feature called "cable equalization" are able to compensate for weaker signals thereby extending the potential length of any cable that is used with that device.


With any long run of an HDMI cable, quality manufactured cables can play a significant role in successfully running HDMI over such longer distances.


Return to top



Q. How do I run HDMI cables longer than 10 meters?

There are many HDMI Adopters working on HDMI solutions that extend a cable’s effective distance from the typical 10 meter range to much longer lengths. These companies manufacture a variety of solutions that include active cables (active electronics built into cables that boost and extend the cable’s signal), repeaters, amplifiers as well as CAT5/6 and fiber solutions



Any better refwerence sources will be appreciated , I want things as trouble free as possible in my setup , if that means switching my shorter cables for six footers , I'll do it , just want some science to back up the information . I do have some occasional signal issues , I'm pretty sure it's caused by my A/V receiver , but if the shorter HDMI might be causing the problems , I'll switch them. Thanks


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4950#post_23357735
> 
> 
> That's strange. I have used 1M, 1.5M and 2M cables to connect either HTPC or TV tuner to PJ or TV never had any problems. These are all very cheap ebay cable BTW. I thought only long cables will cause signal loss.



I got this suggestion from both Lumigen and Darbee They claim that less than a 6' cable can cause HDMI error issues. I should have been clearer the problem is using a cable under 2M or 6 feet. I had an issue and changed to 6' cables between the Darbee and the receiver and the problems cleared up.

.


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4950#post_23358238
> 
> 
> I got this suggestion from both Lumigen and Darbee They claim that less than a 6' cable can cause HDMI error issues. I should have been clearer the problem is using a cable under 2M or 6 feet. I had an issue and changed to 6' cables between the Darbee and the receiver and the problems cleared up.
> 
> .



Thanks for the info, I'm going to try to file it in the database for future use if I run into signal issues. Right now I'm on 2' cables from all devices to my processor, then 25' cable out, I'll check if I have a couple 6'ers to switch out and see if my occasional problem goes away.


----------



## jnabq

Cables are spec'd at 6' lengths, with shorter ones there can be some feedback of the signal, causing an issue. Not every time, and not every cable. It might work when it's a full moon, or go out when the month has an "r" in it.....









Components all have different sensitivity and can behave differently in different setups as well. I've seen some people run long cables over 30' with adapters, splitters, couplers, etc. and not have an issue. In general over 20', some signals can get dicey, especially with 3d, and if you have other splitters etc in the run. I'd try to stay at least at 24 awg, for anything over 15'-20'. Red Mere seems to be a good product and can overcome issues with long runs, and is reasonably inexpensive. Just make sure it's connected correctly as it is setup so the signal only runs in one direction.


----------



## jnabq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acras13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4950#post_23359382
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info, I'm going to try to file it in the database for future use if I run into signal issues. Right now I'm on 2' cables from all devices to my processor, then 25' cable out, I'll check if I have a couple 6'ers to switch out and see if my occasional problem goes away.



I think the best recent info can be found, http://www.avsforum.com/f/168/hdmi-q-amp-a-the-one-connector-world 

and look at some posts by user, alk3997 http://www.avsforum.com/u/7439477/alk3997 , a very good source of knowledge on the hdmi subject. He/she is a human spaceflight engineer for peets sake, heh.


----------



## Ingram

Ok well I have switched from the HDMI cable I was using to a different one that is longer. Hopefully it resolves my issues. Gonna be fun when I finally upgrade my AVR and I can run several HDMI devices through the one input.


----------



## FromRussia

Hi everyone.

Has anyone experienced the same problem?

My oppo 103 is connected directly to benq w1070 via HDMI 1 (video output), HDMI 2 is connected to AVR Pioneer 922 (audio channel).

After the connection the video worked just fine but not for long, after pushing the “3D” button on the remote the benq went blank saying “searching for a signal”.

After benq restart I can see the oppo’s menu but if push “start” to play a movie the benq again goes “blank” and says “searching for a signal”, and nothing helps, only if I restart the benq again. The same happens if I change video settings in the oppo menu.

As I understand it has smth to do with HDMI handshake problem. I have 1.4 vs. HDMI cable which actually worked with the oppo and it perfectly works with my PS3 and benq connected together.

Guys, need your help)

Thank you in advance


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FromRussia*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4950#post_23360132
> 
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> Has anyone experienced the same problem?
> 
> My oppo 103 is connected directly to benq w1070 via HDMI 1 (video output), HDMI 2 is connected to AVR Pioneer 922 (audio channel).
> 
> After the connection the video worked just fine but not for long, after pushing the “3D” button on the remote the benq went blank saying “searching for a signal”.
> 
> After benq restart I can see the oppo’s menu but if push “start” to play a movie the benq again goes “blank” and says “searching for a signal”, and nothing helps, only if I restart the benq again. The same happens if I change video settings in the oppo menu.
> 
> As I understand it has smth to do with HDMI handshake problem. I have 1.4 vs. HDMI cable which actually worked with the oppo and it perfectly works with my PS3 and benq connected together.
> 
> Guys, need your help)
> 
> Thank you in advance



I have had the same issue with the Oppo, a Pioneer 1122K and a Oppo 103. I changed the cable and things improved. I still have to occasionally go into the Benq menu and change 3d to F.P.

1. How long is your cable from the Oppo to Benq.

2. Is it possible to try a different cable and a short cable to see if the issues is resolved.

3. You might want to try going from Output one on the Oppo to the Pioneer using a 6' cable and going from the 922 to the Benq instead of using HDMI2 for audio.


----------



## FromRussia

1. the cable is approx. 16 feet (5 meters)

2. I'll try another cable today (about 10 feet) maybe it will solve the problem (I hope it will)

3. Oppo's manual suggests that you recieve the best perfomance if you connect it with two cables. As oppo uses the qdeo I have a feeling that pio will reduce the quality of video if it is not a direct connection. But thank's I will try this connection as well.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FromRussia*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4980#post_23360187
> 
> 
> 1. the cable is approx. 16 feet (5 meters)
> 
> 2. I'll try another cable today (about 10 feet) maybe it will solve the problem (I hope it will)
> 
> 3. Oppo's manual suggests that you recieve the best perfomance if you connect it with two cables. As oppo uses the qdeo I have a feeling that pio will reduce the quality of video if it is not a direct connection. But thank's I will try this connection as well.



You are correct since the Oppo does use the Qdeo and the Pio. would probably reduce the video quality. Using two cables is the best way to go with the Oppo. I missed this in your previous post. See if a shorter cable works. Please let us know how things work out. I would also try changing the cable between the Oppo HDMI two output to the Pio. Under most circumstances a 16' cable should be fine.


----------



## determined

Newbie here with a simple question but for the life of me can't find the answer. Please point me in the right direction...does the 1070 have toslink optical connections? If so, how many? Thanks.


----------



## zapper

Look at page one of this thread for the answer.


----------



## FromRussia

Well, regarding the handshake problem with my oppo and benq w 1070 setup.

I had done the following manipulations.

Disconnected all the sources and connected benq with oppo through HDMI 1. I tried 3 different HDMI cables. Two of them had artifacts even in the service menu (blinking, disconnecting, etc). All video modes switched to Auto. If I change video setting in the oppo’s service menu (for instance change the setting of video output from Auto to 1080p) the projectors goes in a searching mode and says “searching for a signal” and nothing happens. The 3rd cable was better and stable in the service menu but no luck with the video (the projector just goes into searching mode if you choose a video and press “start”) so it’s not just about 3D problems.

After that I connected oppo with pio 922 through HDMI 1 and pio 922 with benq. And actually this kind of connection works perfect. Video plays excellent, the 3D conversion features work, so everything is fine. I can’t say I found the difference in video quality between the connections.

Additionally, in the Russian forum some people say that they experience the same problems with benq w 1070 in other setups, for instance with Dune media player and they suggest to make a connection through HDMI-splitter.

So, that’s it I guess I will stick with the connection through pio. Thanks’ everyone.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *determined*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4980#post_23362338
> 
> 
> Newbie here with a simple question but for the life of me can't find the answer. Please point me in the right direction...does the 1070 have toslink optical connections? If so, how many? Thanks.



Sorry but there are none on the W1070. Don't forget this is a projector not a receiver nor a player so NO toslink here.


----------



## rajudhs

Not sure, if someone already share this, but i though this below table will help to debug any 3D content Playback issues on W1070 and W1080ST


If you are using HDMI input, then following is the support Matrix


3D FramePacking - 720/50p, 720/60p, 1080/24P

3D over under - 720/50p, 720/60p, 1080/24P

3D Side by side - 1080/50i, 1080/60i

3D Field Sequential - 480i


Unless you set the resolution to these above, the appropriate 3D formats are not enabled in menu and not playable in the projector


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Anyone else do a calibration using the ISF controls? Just curious if the experience was the same on your projector(s). I found that the ISF Night Color Temp tracks more linearly than the Normal temp. Didn't try the ISF Day yet. Probably will for fun, but I don't know that I'd use a Day and Night mode though.


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4980#post_23363863
> 
> 
> Anyone else do a calibration using the ISF controls? Just curious if the experience was the same on your projector(s). I found that the ISF Night Color Temp tracks more linearly than the Normal temp. Didn't try the ISF Day yet. Probably will for fun, but I don't know that I'd use a Day and Night mode though.



Mike , I don't have the PJ yet , but like annoying people with as many questions as possible to learn about it for when I do buy. Is the ISF night color temp setting you're talking about independent from lamp mode ? I want to set up the best picture possiblebut during daytime I will be fighting a fair amount of ambient light and do not want to create a tomb , so I'll sacrifice the washout during the day . Mostly wondering if the night color tracks flat , would the benifit transfer to my daytime viewing with the lamp on " melt" , then dropped to "eco" or whatever works best for me during dark times , when I expect every bit of the performance I've heard this PJ can put out . Thanks for any input.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acras13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4980#post_23364087
> 
> 
> Mike , I don't have the PJ yet , but like annoying people with as many questions as possible to learn about it for when I do buy. Is the ISF night color temp setting you're talking about independent from lamp mode ? I want to set up the best picture possiblebut during daytime I will be fighting a fair amount of ambient light and do not want to create a tomb , so I'll sacrifice the washout during the day . Mostly wondering if the night color tracks flat , would the benifit transfer to my daytime viewing with the lamp on " melt" , then dropped to "eco" or whatever works best for me during dark times , when I expect every bit of the performance I've heard this PJ can put out . Thanks for any input.



Those are two mostly unrelated things.


The ISF Night temp is a color temperature. Most displays have a Cool, Normal, Warm (sometimes Warm 2 and 3), color temp. On most displays the Warm temp is the most accurate out of the box. On this PJ though the Normal temp is the most accurate off the bat.


This is my second projector. Had my first replaced for an issue with image distortion when displaying certain content. The replacement was brand new, a little brighter, less video noise, and had the latest firmware and hardware revisions. On the old projector, the ISF controls weren't much help because there was a bug in the 1.04 firmware that didn't allow you to save ISF settings, so I never bothered with it. With the new PJ and the new FW, I decided to play with them. You can't see the ISF Day and Night Color Temps until you unlock the ISF settings menu.


On the old PJ, I needed only make a couple of adjustments and the calibration was dialed in. On this one, it was more work and I could get DeltaE under 1 at every point except 70IRE which had it flare out to a DeltaE of 5. Wouldn't have been noticeable to me, but I couldn't live with it like that so I decided to try the ISF menu. It was after this that I was able to get a linear grayscale with all points on the grayscale under 1 except at 60 where it is around 3. Still want it flatter lol and will tweak some more. Just wanted to know if anyone else had the same issue, because the old PJ was nothing like this. It was very flat in Normal temp everywhere except 0IRE and 100IRE which is typical for many displays.


As for your other questions, I use SmartEco Lamp at all times. I don't find the projector to be too bright with the lights out so I haven't made use of Eco. In the daytime the picture is not going to look as good as it will at night. Just no way around it. Bright areas of the picture will look good, but any dark areas will be washed out to varying degrees.


As far as calibrating grayscale of a specific color temp, I would use the same one whether day or night. Some people like to change the gamma for day and night viewing, but I stick with 2.2. 2.4 does look a little more eye pleasing, but it definitely sacrifices shadow detail. I don't like that trade off too much.


----------



## Morhf

hello , I just get Benq 1080st







)

but there was problem with the HDMI cables , I tried 3 deffrint cables and the same things happen no signal .. what can I do ?


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morhf*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4980#post_23364759
> 
> 
> hello , I just get Benq 1080st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> but there was problem with the HDMI cables , I tried 3 deffrint cables and the same things happen no signal .. what can I do ?



Make sure you are on the right input - - HDMI1 or HDMI2 for the BenQ. Toggle up to ensure the connection (from the remote - Source) Try this first.


Otherwise, try your Bluray Player with a direct connection to the BenQ. If you get a signal there - - then if you're going through your Receiver - - you'll have to troubleshoot that.


----------



## acras13

Thanks Mike , I appreciate you taking the time .

I know that the two are not directly related ( or think I do) , I just didn't know if they were independently controllable . Might be moot if I can't unlock the ISF on my own . My thought was that if night temp was giving the best PQ I could use that for "optimal" viewing , then if I needed a bump in brightness for daytime viewing , just switch the lamp output instead of changing gamma , color temps etc. and live with that compromise . I will have a better understanding of how it all operates once I have the PJ hanging above me . I may not be grasping some basics on PJ tuning , like I'm assuming you can change lamp mode independent of any other settings , so in your ISF example , night color temp would have the ability to work on eco , smart eco and normal , with only a change in brightness , not in calibration settings.

I really don't expect you to babysit me through my speculations , I appreciate your help and I will be referencing all of this again when I have the w1070 in hand .


----------



## determined

What ceiling mount is everyone recommending for the BenQ w1070?


----------



## meditator1

What a bummer. Seemed as though you were enjoying it as much as the rest of us. I'd hate to see you give up on such a jewel--when it works! I'll be interested to see what you decide beyond sending it back.

Carl


----------



## desibanda

I am with you on decision to send it back as I had ended returning it; Projector that I had focusing problem and recall code. I must say it worked great for the time when it worked. I guess am not courageous enough to try second BenQ, I am going with Optoma 25LV


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acras13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4980#post_23366035
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike , I appreciate you taking the time .
> 
> I know that the two are not directly related ( or think I do) , I just didn't know if they were independently controllable . Might be moot if I can't unlock the ISF on my own . My thought was that if night temp was giving the best PQ I could use that for "optimal" viewing , then if I needed a bump in brightness for daytime viewing , just switch the lamp output instead of changing gamma , color temps etc. and live with that compromise . I will have a better understanding of how it all operates once I have the PJ hanging above me . I may not be grasping some basics on PJ tuning , like I'm assuming you can change lamp mode independent of any other settings , so in your ISF example , night color temp would have the ability to work on eco , smart eco and normal , with only a change in brightness , not in calibration settings.
> 
> I really don't expect you to babysit me through my speculations , I appreciate your help and I will be referencing all of this again when I have the w1070 in hand .



I actually made a mistake on the color temp names. There is an ISF Day and Night mode, but the color temps are ISF 1 and 2. I was going off of memory and little sleep lol.


You are correct, the lamp settings are independent of the color temps. So you could have the lamp set at Normal and color temp at Warm, or any combination of lamp setting (Normal, Eco, SmartEco) and color temp (Cool, Normal, Warm, ISF 1, ISF2, Lamp Native, may be another?).


If the PJ is too bright with the lights out, then I'd say use Eco with the lights out and SmartEco or Normal with them on. I would go with one of the standard modes (Standard, Cinema, User 1, User 2), only because the CMS is easier to understand in the standard picture modes than in the ISF mode. With say User 1, Normal color temp, SmartEco, and going into the CMS and increasing saturation for every color from 50 to 55, you would have an extremely pleasing image, that is fairly accurate out of the box. CMS in the ISF mode (CCA) doesn't have a saturation control. It uses x and y coordinates (like you'd see on a Rec 709 table for the primaries and White) and a gain/luminance control. Lot less that you could screw up in the standard CMS versus the ISF CCA. Just adjust saturation and leave everything else alone.


It's up to you though. Just my recommendation. If you do want to use the ISF modes and you have a PJ with FW 1.05, the code to unlock ISF is Up, Down, Up, Down, Left, Right (no, seriously lol).


Good luck.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4980#post_23366955
> 
> 
> My second W1070 has died with 54 hours on the clock. Despite free flowing ventilation the Overtemp alarm goes off minutes after start-up.
> 
> My first projector had a significant focus problem but otherwise seemed to work properly.
> 
> Not sure I have the patience or confidence to try a third. Back it goes.
> 
> Good luck folks.



That sucks. Decision is yours obviously, but I would make BenQ send one more (3rd times the charm?). Doesn't cost you anything and the projector is truly amazing when it works. I also assume that you chose this PJ because it fits your room. Not sure what your your other options are as the throw ratio on this PJ is hard to beat.


Now if you are still within some return window from what ever store you bought it from and you don't want to take anymore chances and just want your money back, I can certainly understand.


Curious, what other PJ you are considering?


----------



## Ingram

Do we have any decent calibration settings for the Xbox 360 and PS3? I really am struggling to get it looking right.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *desibanda*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4980#post_23367527
> 
> 
> I am with you on decision to send it back as I had ended returning it; Projector that I had focusing problem and recall code. I must say it worked great for the time when it worked. I guess am not courageous enough to try second BenQ, I am going with Optoma 25LV




I liked this PJ too, but the slower color wheel, and RGBYMC config were also concerns. Possibly could see rainbows and colors won't be as accurate. Throw ratio didn't really work either for my room.


RF glasses and extra brightness would be awesome though. Then again, I've never had my glasses lose sync, even when I looked away for several seconds, so.


Good luck.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingram*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4980#post_23367946
> 
> 
> Do we have any decent calibration settings for the Xbox 360 and PS3? I really am struggling to get it looking right.



Not sure what you mean.


The PS3 and XBOX should be your best looking sources. Do you have a test disc? Do you have a colorimeter?


I don't have a 360, but on the PS3, turn on Super White and leave the colorspace (forget exactly what it's called) set to limited (not full). Use the free AVS test disc found in the Display Calibration forum and set your Contrast and Brightness correctly. If you have a meter, calibrate the grayscale. If you don't, select User 1 (or User 2, or Cinema, they are all the same) select color temp Normal (which is pretty accurate) SmartEco lamp, Clarity set to 0, Sharpness set to 7, and increase the saturation for every color in the CMS (under advanced) to 55 (more or less to your taste).


This is as close to perfect as you will get without paying for a meter or professional calibration. It should look really great after this. Adjust gamma in the advanced settings to 2.2 or 2.4 (your choice). If it doesn't look right at this point then you may just not be used to a properly adjusted image.


Adjust for your PS3/BD player ONLY. Never for your cable box which isn't a pristine source.


Let me know if this doesn't help.


----------



## Ingram

I meant for gaming. Would you use the same settings for BR as gaming?


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingram*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4980#post_23368663
> 
> 
> I meant for gaming. Would you use the same settings for BR as gaming?



Yes. If everything is set as close to "correct" as your particular display allows, then there is no reason to change anything. You are seeing what you are supposed to be seeing.


If you aren't happy with what you are supposed to be seeing, then I can't help you with that lol. Adjust it to your heart's content, I guess, but there isn't any suggestions that I could give as that would be unscientific and totally up to what ever you prefer.


----------



## acras13

Mike thanks again for further clarification , when I get the unit ( I gotta quit saying that and just get the damn thing) I'll be starting with the basics (CMS) to get a feel for how the adjustments affect this PJ . I will get deeper into it in short order without a doubt because I love tinkering , I'm comfortable with resetting and starting from scratch , and I've played around with the ISF cal on my plasma in conjunction with the spears and munsil calibration blu-ray . I know its no where as good as having a pro calibrate it for me , but I wasn't too far off from S&M before I used it , and can't justify the cost of a pro for my plasma or this PJ. I'm looking forward to experimenting with a pj.

As for the ISF code , thank you for that , but if I don't defeat Sagat with that combo , I'm coming for ya.


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingram*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4980#post_23368663
> 
> 
> I meant for gaming. Would you use the same settings for BR as gaming?



Some people like their games to have a different feel than film/TV. My plasmas "game" mode was almost inentical to "dynamic" , the showroom setting , brightness and contrast cranked way up , colors exaggerated , etc. I played games like that for a while even after calibrating for best PQ within my skillset , but then I played some Black Ops with the calibrated settings and haven't gone back . I occasionally adjust brightness a little depending on my eye fatigue that day, but am FAR happier overall playing games with the same settings as I watch blu-rays. I'd say get the picture calibrated for blu-ray movies , try games that way for a week or two then copy those settings to user two then tweak those settings , so you maintain the best pq on user 1 or whatever.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acras13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4980#post_23369881
> 
> 
> Mike thanks again for further clarification , when I get the unit ( I gotta quit saying that and just get the damn thing) I'll be starting with the basics (CMS) to get a feel for how the adjustments affect this PJ . I will get deeper into it in short order without a doubt because I love tinkering , I'm comfortable with resetting and starting from scratch , and I've played around with the ISF cal on my plasma in conjunction with the spears and munsil calibration blu-ray . I know its no where as good as having a pro calibrate it for me , but I wasn't too far off from S&M before I used it , and can't justify the cost of a pro for my plasma or this PJ. I'm looking forward to experimenting with a pj.
> 
> As for the ISF code , thank you for that , but if I don't defeat Sagat with that combo , I'm coming for ya.



Lol @ the throwback game code.


You should get a meter. The ColorMunki Display is extremely accurate for a consumer grade colorimeter and is relatively inexpensive. It's a good investment.


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4980#post_23371477
> 
> 
> Lol @ the throwback game code.
> 
> 
> You should get a meter. The ColorMunki Display is extremely accurate for a consumer grade colorimeter and is relatively inexpensive. It's a good investment.



A meter is in my future, someday. Right now I'm eating ramen and panhandling at freeway off ramps in my spare time to come up with the extra money to buy the pj so the budget for extras is tight. Good news for me is a close friend of mine just told me he has a friend who's a home theater installer, and is looking for am electrician for his house, and I happen to be an electrician. I might have a way to get pro calibration, or borrow a meter.


----------



## hotjt133

It may have been mentioned before I don't have the time to go throught the 160 pages.


Need to make a summary of supported 3D modes.


From HTPC to play mkv:

SBS horizontal: supports 1080i/60hz and 720p/60hz, correct?

OU: supports 720p/60hz. Does it support 1080p/24hz?


From HTPC to play frame packed BR disk from BR drive, should it be 1080i/60hz or 1080p/24hz?

From HTPC to play frame packed BR ISO image, should it be 1080i/60hz or 1080p/24hz?


From BR player to play frame packed BR disk, does the PJ automatically detects 3D mode and switch to 1080p/24hz?


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4980#post_23374347
> 
> 
> It may have been mentioned before I don't have the time to go throught the 160 pages.
> 
> 
> Need to make a summary of supported 3D modes.
> 
> 
> From HTPC to play mkv:
> 
> SBS horizontal: supports 1080i/60hz and 720p/60hz, correct?
> 
> OU: supports 720p/60hz. Does it support 1080p/24hz?
> 
> 
> From HTPC to play frame packed BR disk from BR drive, should it be 1080i/60hz or 1080p/24hz?
> 
> From HTPC to play frame packed BR ISO image, should it be 1080i/60hz or 1080p/24hz?
> 
> 
> From BR player to play frame packed BR disk, does the PJ automatically detects 3D mode and switch to 1080p/24hz?




I'm really looking forward to all the " why don't you use the search function" posts that are bound to come because you said you didn't have "time". Please next time lie and say you couldn't find the info when you searched, or try the search. http://www.avsforum.com/newsearch?search=+benq+w1070+supported+3d+formats&type=36 . I think that will point you in the right direction.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acras13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4980#post_23374420
> 
> 
> I'm really looking forward to all the " why don't you use the search function" posts that are bound to come because you said you didn't have "time". Please next time lie and say you couldn't find the info when you searched, or try the search. http://www.avsforum.com/newsearch?search=+benq+w1070+supported+3d+formats&type=36 . I think that will point you in the right direction.




Nice reply and on point.


----------



## hungary

My take is that the page is over 160 pages now, and the search results 20 over replies..

Well.. probably somebody can just reply 1) to keep the thread "alive" with some quick straight to point answers 2) probably there would be new finding outs or ideas from old boys (W1070 owners) too


For instance, SBS horizontal: supports 1080i/60hz and 720p/60hz, BUT later somebody stated out that, some media players able to frame pack SBS and thus W1070 detects them as 1080p signal instead..

So people can watch SBS with those media players instead of switching them into 1080i...etc


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hungary*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4980#post_23375019
> 
> 
> My take is that the page is over 160 pages now, and the search results 20 over replies..
> 
> Well.. probably somebody can just reply 1) to keep the thread "alive" with some quick straight to point answers 2) probably there would be new finding outs or ideas from old boys (W1070 owners) too
> 
> 
> For instance, SBS horizontal: supports 1080i/60hz and 720p/60hz, BUT later somebody stated out that, some media players able to frame pack SBS and thus W1070 detects them as 1080p signal instead..
> 
> So people can watch SBS with those media players instead of switching them into 1080i...etc



And those "old boys" have posted those findings , sometimes several times . I really don't think they are holding back , waiting for the 20th caller to say the phrase that pays . They usually post new information as they discover it. Yes , there were over 20 results , but you managed to find the info you posted above . Hell , theres information on 3d formats 22 posts before his . If people keep coming to these threads and demanding to be spoon fed, those " old boys" are going to stop helping . Would you want to answer the same question over and over when that answer is right in front of the person asking?

Since you have the time that he doesn't , feel free to compile all the data from those 20 replies , since he is in a hurry ...or maybe look at the latest 3 or 4 posts on the issue . Honestly , if he "doesn't have time " to look it up ,especially after my link , then either 1) it's not that important to him , or 2) he doesn't have enough time to be watching a projector anyway .

Give a man a fish , you feed him for a day , teach a man to fish , he learns to avoid a major forum faux pas .

I'm sorry you think the thread needs to be "kept alive" , Stuntman_Mike has been throwing out some great info and help in the last couple days , and there have been plenty of posts by others as well . I really don't think this thread is dead , but I might be wrong.


----------



## McStyvie

Any one else enjoying this as is out of the box?

Or is everyone tinkering with the colors?


----------



## determined

100" screen

9 ft ceiling

projector to screen 8 ft 4 inches

floor to screen bottom 3 ft

ceiling to screen top 1 ft 11 inches

(all info per BenQ calculator)


I will be using the Mustang Mount on the BenQ w1070. How low does my mount need to be to properly project image to screen? I read somewhere that lens needs to be flush with top of screen, is that correct? Do I need to raise my screen up about 6-12 inches to hit my mustang mount properly (i dont have it yet but read somewhere it hangs approx 6-7" from ceiling)?


----------



## hungary

Any of you guys can give some enlightment?

As to the offer from costco.ca - http://forums.redflagdeals.com/costco-summer-savings-2013-may-13-sept-1-a-1334496/ 


The promotion booklet does not state the exact model, but "BenQ 3D 1080p projector" instead.


And a search in cost.ca doesn't show W1070 nor W1080st...only W1060. So i am wondering....


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *determined*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5010#post_23375300
> 
> 
> 100" screen
> 
> 9 ft ceiling
> 
> projector to screen 8 ft 4 inches
> 
> floor to screen bottom 3 ft
> 
> ceiling to screen top 1 ft 11 inches
> 
> (all info per BenQ calculator)
> 
> 
> I will be using the Mustang Mount on the BenQ w1070. How low does my mount need to be to properly project image to screen? I read somewhere that lens needs to be flush with top of screen, is that correct? Do I need to raise my screen up about 6-12 inches to hit my mustang mount properly (i dont have it yet but read somewhere it hangs approx 6-7" from ceiling)?



Not sure how tall the mustang mount is (low, whatever the measurement is) but the benq calculator shows projector height for a given screen height in the room. Is in the lower right corner of the room, opposite side from all the other measurements. I think you can have the PJ mounted 3" or so above the top of your screen in your case but verify, I'm going off memory from playing with the calc.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5010#post_23375142
> 
> 
> Any one else enjoying this as is out of the box?
> 
> Or is everyone tinkering with the colors?



I enjoyed the out of the box settings for 2 weeks while I broke the lamp in. With the adjustments I listed and proper setting of White Level and Black Level via a test disc, the projector is quite fine for most anyone.


I have since tinkered, because I have a colorimeter, which would be a waste to not use, and because I'm a tinkerer by nature, hence why I have a meter in the first place lol. But, I didn't tinker because I had to. I would have lived just fine without adjusting the White Balance. Not as happily, but happily none the less lol.


It's really very good out of the box, and any grayscale changes made to tweak it further towards reference don't jump out at you and wouldn't be all that noticeable unless you really knew what to look for.


----------



## scottyroo

I was an early adopter to this projector and this thread and was the one who originally posted this video about the fan noise - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQSK0O-OFD8 


I returned the rattling projector in the video to Amazon (build date of December 2012) and got one with a build date of Feb 2013. Fan issue wasn't a problem for three months... but this week the rattling noise returned and it seems worse than the video I posted.


About a week before the rattling began again the projector began to spontaneously overheat and shutdown (SUPER annoying when fragging on Halo and CoD). The projector was on "SmartEco" mode and "Standard" picture mode. I'm beginning to wonder if the rattling noise is from heat build-up somehow warping the fan blades or breaking down the lubrication of the blades. I also am beginning to wonder if the projector's fan speed is fast enough when on SmartEco mode for bright picture modes like Standard or Dynamic. What's interesting is that when the Projector is in the "Normal" setting, the brightness of the picture seems less that "SmartEco" but the fan picks up a little biteven though it isn't as bright. When I switch it to SmartEco, the brightness increases overall and the fan speed drops. This seems to be a failure in engineering in regards to the speed of the fan in relation to output of the lamp power and multiple projectors now lead me to believe that has led to the rattling noise.


Obvious preventative measures would be to use High Altitude Mode and/or Normal mode all the time instead of SmartEco but this shouldn't happen unless you live above 5000-6000 feet. Even in SmartEco mode when the projector was purring nicely, the fan noise was a tad higher than most other projectors I've been around.


Thoughts or ideas?


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyroo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5010#post_23376163
> 
> 
> I was an early adopter to this projector and this thread and was the one who originally posted this video about the fan noise - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQSK0O-OFD8
> 
> 
> I returned the rattling projector in the video to Amazon (build date of December 2012) and got one with a build date of Feb 2013. Fan issue wasn't a problem for three months... but this week the rattling noise returned and it seems worse than the video I posted.
> 
> 
> About a week before the rattling began again the projector began to spontaneously overheat and shutdown (SUPER annoying when fragging on Halo and CoD). The projector was on "SmartEco" mode and "Standard" picture mode. I'm beginning to wonder if the rattling noise is from heat build-up somehow warping the fan blades or breaking down the lubrication of the blades. I also am beginning to wonder if the projector's fan speed is fast enough when on SmartEco mode for bright picture modes like Standard or Dynamic. What's interesting is that when the Projector is in the "Normal" setting, the brightness of the picture seems less that "SmartEco" but the fan picks up a little biteven though it isn't as bright. When I switch it to SmartEco, the brightness increases overall and the fan speed drops. This seems to be a failure in engineering in regards to the speed of the fan in relation to output of the lamp power and multiple projectors now lead me to believe that has led to the rattling noise.
> 
> 
> Obvious preventative measures would be to use High Altitude Mode and/or Normal mode all the time instead of SmartEco but this shouldn't happen unless you live above 5000-6000 feet. Even in SmartEco mode when the projector was purring nicely, the fan noise was a tad higher than most other projectors I've been around.
> 
> 
> Thoughts or ideas?



Get BenQ to replace the PJ with a brand new model with hardware revision 104 or later. You are within warranty so make them get you a PJ that works. I have never had an issue with the fan and I use the PJ's (this one and the one it replaced) a ton, as they are my main TV.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyroo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5010#post_23376163
> 
> 
> I was an early adopter to this projector and this thread and was the one who originally posted this video about the fan noise - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQSK0O-OFD8
> 
> 
> I returned the rattling projector in the video to Amazon (build date of December 2012) and got one with a build date of Feb 2013. Fan issue wasn't a problem for three months... but this week the rattling noise returned and it seems worse than the video I posted.
> 
> 
> About a week before the rattling began again the projector began to spontaneously overheat and shutdown (SUPER annoying when fragging on Halo and CoD). The projector was on "SmartEco" mode and "Standard" picture mode. I'm beginning to wonder if the rattling noise is from heat build-up somehow warping the fan blades or breaking down the lubrication of the blades. I also am beginning to wonder if the projector's fan speed is fast enough when on SmartEco mode for bright picture modes like Standard or Dynamic. What's interesting is that when the Projector is in the "Normal" setting, the brightness of the picture seems less that "SmartEco" but the fan picks up a little biteven though it isn't as bright. When I switch it to SmartEco, the brightness increases overall and the fan speed drops. This seems to be a failure in engineering in regards to the speed of the fan in relation to output of the lamp power and multiple projectors now lead me to believe that has led to the rattling noise.
> 
> 
> Obvious preventative measures would be to use High Altitude Mode and/or Normal mode all the time instead of SmartEco but this shouldn't happen unless you live above 5000-6000 feet. Even in SmartEco mode when the projector was purring nicely, the fan noise was a tad higher than most other projectors I've been around.
> 
> 
> Thoughts or ideas?



I have the companion projector - W1080ST and also live at high altitude in Colorado (Metro area - Mile High) I use SmartEco and the High Altitude Mode. The fan is noisy but does settle down in 2D mode. it's not noticeable - - at least enough to annoy me with my sound system on.


However, I cannot watch 3D with my BenQ - - it's just too loud in 3D mode. It detracts from the movie. So, I end up watching my 65" Samsung for 3D, but quite frankly, I haven't watched any 3D in months as I've settled into the 2D experience with the projector for movies (darkened room & Bluray via OPPO 103) and the Sammy set for everything else (Directv).


----------



## acras13

I know it's a longshot , but does the increased fan noise sound metallic at all ? the fan is probably to encased , and possibly too small to differentiate between bearing failure and warped blades causing turbulence , but my guess is that its bearing failure . It would be very unusual for the blades to warp from the heat and change pitch , it's far easier for the bearings to fail , especially with high rpm , poor specs in cheap parts and improper lubrication . The heat would accelerate this failure even more. I wonder if the fan is an "off the shelf" part from a supplier , that might be upgrade-able part for the end user , outside of warranty of course . If it was a matter of ordering a higher quality fan from newegg or someplace similar , opening the case and swapping it out I would definitely consider that path personally since that seems to be the only real problem with this PJ . I wonder if we can get ifixit.com to do a teardown on one for us.


----------



## scottyroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acras13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5010#post_23377130
> 
> 
> I know it's a longshot , but does the increased fan noise sound metallic at all ? the fan is probably to encased , and possibly too small to differentiate between bearing failure and warped blades causing turbulence , but my guess is that its bearing failure . It would be very unusual for the blades to warp from the heat and change pitch , it's far easier for the bearings to fail , especially with high rpm , poor specs in cheap parts and improper lubrication . The heat would accelerate this failure even more. I wonder if the fan is an "off the shelf" part from a supplier , that might be upgrade-able part for the end user , outside of warranty of course . If it was a matter of ordering a higher quality fan from newegg or someplace similar , opening the case and swapping it out I would definitely consider that path personally since that seems to be the only real problem with this PJ . I wonder if we can get ifixit.com to do a teardown on one for us.



I'm loving this idea of yours... if I could, I would forego sending it back to BenQ if I could get a premium fan for this. I would definitely fork out some extra money to make this happen. My only question would surrounding when the connections are and is the fan control unit in the CPU or in the fan itself... also ensuring that it is pushing the correct CFM to ensure proper. I have a feeling that although the fan unit may be off the shelf, it has been configured specifically for the specs of the projector. Thoughts?


----------



## dondowell

Do you think this projector will go on sale again from Amazon anytime soon, or hold steady? They raised it the day before I was going to buy it. Been waiting on a screen, so hoping it will go down a little.


Rock on.


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyroo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5010#post_23377205
> 
> 
> I'm loving this idea of yours... if I could, I would forego sending it back to BenQ if I could get a premium fan for this. I would definitely fork out some extra money to make this happen. My only question would surrounding when the connections are and is the fan control unit in the CPU or in the fan itself... also ensuring that it is pushing the correct CFM to ensure proper. I have a feeling that although the fan unit may be off the shelf, it has been configured specifically for the specs of the projector. Thoughts?



My thoughts are strictly speculation, but here goes. If it's sourced from current inventory and not specially designed for this unit then there's a chance of a higher quality fan available. Check the manufacturers tag on the fan and work from there. I've never done this with electronics (other than upgrading fans in my PC) but I've upgraded parts in other things in this way, once you get the stats on the specific part from the supplier you can hunt for something that is superior. Then it would be looking at the specs for higher quality bearings, comparable or superior cfm and lower dB readings. While you usually can't buy right from the manufacturer of parts, write a few of them allow you to search their catalog, find a part # that looks good, slap it in the Google machine and it will probably spot out someplace to buy less than 50, 000 units.

The problem is this is just a theory discussion, until someone is willing to tear their PJ open is anyone's guess. Maybe the fan in the 7000 is worlds better , has the same connection and same physical size/mounting. Maybe its really no big deal at all and the few who have reported this have terrible luck and got the only'crappy fans. Maybe duct taping a box can on the back of the PJ will solve the issue completely.










Edit: just found this. http://www.ebay.com/itm/FIT-FOR-SANYO-NEC-BENQ-HITACHI-TOSHIBA-SHARP-LCD-DLP-PROJECTOR-FAN-DC12V-200mA-/170885556411?pt=US_Remote_Controls&hash=item27c992a8bb 

I don't know if it works for the w1070 or not, but the photo illustrates what I was talking about. It shows the manufacturer and power, and the part #. Some reverse engineering might uncover a superior part that drops in.


----------



## Bez

Hey guys, just thought id share some pics of my setup with you all.

Iv wanted a projector for about 13 years and this is my first.

Loving it










TV is a 60" LG

Screen is a 120" cheapo

Pics were taken with a galaxy s3 middle of the day.

Very watchable during the day and awsome at night!


----------



## vagos1103gr1

Can somebody to suggest me a good 3d PCM blue ray media player for the pj? I has power DVD trial but its expired and I don't want to pay so much money for this. I try stereoscopic but I don't know how to play blue ray iso. Also I try total media player 5 but it plays color anamorphic 3d


----------



## vagos1103gr1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vagos1103gr1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5010#post_23380943
> 
> 
> Can somebody to suggest me a good 3d Pc blue ray media player for the pj? I has power DVD trial but its expired and I don't want to pay so much money for this. I try stereoscopic but I don't know how to play blue ray iso. Also I try total media player 5 but it plays color anamorphic 3d


----------



## schro5150

I'm in my third month of being a very happy owner of the W1070. It does quite well in my basement on a 125" Elite screen. I would like to use it in the 3-season room this summer at night for kids' movies.


Can someone recommend a decent soundbar system? I think I'm going to score a 120" portable screen that's on Woot today, but I'd like something a little more substantial than the BenQ's on-board speaker.

http://tools.woot.com/offers/camp-chef-120-inch-portable-outdoor-movie-screen#read-more


----------



## Captain Kana

Hello. First time posting.

I am on my second W1070. The first one, the HDMI 1 was caput. HDMI 2 worked fine. I sent it back, and got another. Now, unless I wiggle the HDMI 1 input, I get "Source not Detected". I have changed the cables. Again HDMI 2 works. Any ideas?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Captain Kana*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5010#post_23382312
> 
> 
> Hello. First time posting.
> 
> I am on my second W1070. The first one, the HDMI 1 was caput. HDMI 2 worked fine. I sent it back, and got another. Now, unless I wiggle the HDMI 1 input, I get "Source not Detected". I have changed the cables. Again HDMI 2 works. Any ideas?



Try with a different cable. You might be getting handshake errors.


----------



## rajudhs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *empinball*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2250#post_22952824
> 
> 
> Here you go. Once you open the white access door (top of projector) you should see this if you have one. There was no way to access my lamp without removing it, as it was covering the lamp handle and the screws that need to be taken out to remove the lamp. Mine had a an adhesive substance around the perimeter which of course picked up lint and dust when it fell on my carpet (you can see it in the photo). The Vapex CS agent I spoke with thinks it might be something Benq forgot to remove since there is no mention of it during the lamp removal/replacement process.



I did google a bit and this plastic film is by purpose.


its a lamp protecting plastic film, that is mandatory to be present in some of Benq projectors. Some models even in their user manual asks user to replace the old film, with a new one that comes with new lamp


for ex look at below user manual for one of the projector
http://www.audiogeneral.com/BenQ/mx761_manual.pdf 


But honestly i dont know, what it does? experts can throw some light on this


----------



## Auric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Captain Kana*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5010#post_23382312
> 
> 
> Again HDMI 2 works. Any ideas?



The HDMI1 Port is a little more inside the Body so the Plug won't get far enough into the Port.


It's a crap design. So cut the Plastic around the Plug to make him longer and he will fit.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rajudhs*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5010#post_23386017
> 
> 
> I did google a bit and this plastic film is by purpose.
> 
> 
> its a lamp protecting plastic film, t.....
> 
> 
> But honestly i dont know, what it does? experts can throw some light on this



It won't protect the Lamp at all.


It will protect Benq against Lawsuites in case of a ceiling mount Beamer with a broken Lamp some Glass chippings that will get into some amerikan Eyes who will sue Benq for a zillion Bucks afterwards.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rajudhs*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5010#post_23386017
> 
> 
> I did google a bit and this plastic film is by purpose.
> 
> 
> its a lamp protecting plastic film, that is mandatory to be present in some of Benq projectors. Some models even in their user manual asks user to replace the old film, with a new one that comes with new lamp
> 
> 
> for ex look at below user manual for one of the projector
> http://www.audiogeneral.com/BenQ/mx761_manual.pdf
> 
> 
> But honestly i dont know, what it does? experts can throw some light on this



A BenQ rep told me it was to prevent dust from getting inside, for what ever that's worth.


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5010#post_23375629
> 
> 
> I enjoyed the out of the box settings for 2 weeks while I broke the lamp in. With the adjustments I listed and proper setting of White Level and Black Level via a test disc, the projector is quite fine for most anyone.
> 
> 
> I have since tinkered, because I have a colorimeter, which would be a waste to not use, and because I'm a tinkerer by nature, hence why I have a meter in the first place lol. But, I didn't tinker because I had to. I would have lived just fine without adjusting the White Balance. Not as happily, but happily none the less lol.
> 
> 
> It's really very good out of the box, and any grayscale changes made to tweak it further towards reference don't jump out at you and wouldn't be all that noticeable unless you really knew what to look for.



Thanks SMM! I am just projecting mine on the wall until I get a screen so not worth tinkering with yet... But I do get that bug too.

But it does fine right out of the box you are right!


P. S. Anyone else hate this site from a cell phone???


----------



## Venturai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vagos1103gr1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5010#post_23380943
> 
> 
> Can somebody to suggest me a good 3d PCM blue ray media player for the pj? I has power DVD trial but its expired and I don't want to pay so much money for this. I try stereoscopic but I don't know how to play blue ray iso. Also I try total media player 5 but it plays color anamorphic 3d



I have no trouble using the Stereoscopic player to play my Makemkv 3D rips, if that helps any.


That said, like stereoscopic, I'm betting Total Media Player 5 is playing anamorphic because that's it's default 3D-output setting. If you were able to find that and change it, you'd probably be good to go.


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Auric*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5010#post_23386332
> 
> 
> The HDMI1 Port is a little more inside the Body so the Plug won't get far enough into the Port.
> 
> 
> It's a crap design. So cut the Plastic around the Plug to make him longer and he will fit.
> 
> It won't protect the Lamp at all.
> 
> 
> It will protect Benq against Lawsuites in case of a ceiling mount Beamer with a broken Lamp some Glass chippings that will get into some amerikan Eyes who will sue Benq for a zillion Bucks afterwards.



Um... What? I THINK you're trying to say Americans are overly litigious (Which i agree with) and Benq is trying to protect themselves but, wow. I'm all for some good natured ribbing, and feel that if you can dish it out you should be able to take it, but if your grasp of the language of your target audience is that bad there's not much chance you'll get the desired response, whatever response you were trying for with that statement.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acras13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5010#post_23375061
> 
> 
> And those "old boys" have posted those findings , sometimes several times . I really don't think they are holding back , waiting for the 20th caller to say the phrase that pays . They usually post new information as they discover it. Yes , there were over 20 results , but you managed to find the info you posted above . Hell , theres information on 3d formats 22 posts before his . If people keep coming to these threads and demanding to be spoon fed, those " old boys" are going to stop helping . Would you want to answer the same question over and over when that answer is right in front of the person asking?



I tried to let it pass over your first comment. If you don't want to help, please don't post. Why did you waste your precious little time bashing other people over and over? You're acting like an arrogant jerk.


For the record, yes there are many posts if you search, however some are different from others. Some are older and not sure whether still relevant. I'd like to have a "clean summary" of my own.


So after reading your offensive comments, I decided to spend more time to test and document all combination that suit myself, but I won't post it to share with others, in order not to be attacked.


I have to say your attitude has effectively stopped others from contributing to this forum. I have posted power consumptions before, but I won't do any more.


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5010#post_23387626
> 
> 
> I tried to let it pass over your first comment. If you don't want to help, please don't post. Why did you waste your precious little time bashing other people over and over? You're acting like an arrogant jerk.
> 
> 
> For the record, yes there are many posts if you search, however some are different from others. Some are older and not sure whether still relevant. I'd like to have a "clean summary" of my own.
> 
> 
> So after reading your offensive comments, I decided to spend more time to test and document all combination that suit myself, but I won't post it to share with others, in order not to be attacked.
> 
> 
> I have to say your attitude has effectively stopped others from contributing to this forum. I have posted power consumptions before, but I won't do any more.



My intent was in no way meant to bash or offend , but I can not control how you perceive my comments . You have undoubtedly seen in many threads over the years posts worded similarly to yours from people who either don't understand how to use the search function , or can't be bothered , and the more it happens , the fewer people want to help because they get tired of repeating themselves every other day. If you "don't have time" to look at a post on the same page as your question , 23 posts before yours , is it acceptable for me to be offended? I'm not sure how the 3d formats supported by the PJ have changed even from the owners manual , what I've seen is people changing media players on their HTPC to comply with what the PJ recognizes , but I will admit I could be wrong about that .

Thank you for posting the power consumption readings , even though I had no need of them personally , it was interesting to see your results and I'm sure helpful to the forum.

I sincerely hope that NO ONE leaves because of my statements , wording could have been different ( on both sides of this issue) and things might not have become strained .

I believe there's a way to ignore individual users comments , please consider ignoring me individually as an option to leaving the forum , there's no reason for you to lose the valuable information so many in here freely give out. I have no intention of harassing or intentionally offending you , and I will not discuss this topic in the open forum again , to respect everyone here.


----------



## Auric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acras13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5010#post_23387545
> 
> 
> but if your grasp of the language of your target audience is that bad there's not much chance you'll get the desired response, whatever response you were trying for with that statement.



I' dont ask for a response, and you are right YOU do write "america" with an C and using a K wasn't a political statement, just a mistake.


A few hundert million europeans do write the continent Amerika with a "K" because that is the way how it's written in our maps/books.


(probably we should better use the "G" in the past, that would be the right way. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amerigo_Vespucci )


So again, sorry for the K and the reason for the plastic Film, and the quality of my english, how is your foreign language?


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Auric*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5010#post_23388770
> 
> 
> I' dont ask for a response, and you are right YOU do write "america" with an C and using a K wasn't a political statement, just a mistake.
> 
> 
> A few hundert million europeans do write the continent Amerika with a "K" because that is the way how it's written in our maps/books.
> 
> 
> (probably we should better use the "G" in the past, that would be the right way. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amerigo_Vespucci )
> 
> 
> So again, sorry for the K and the reason for the plastic Film, and the quality of my english, how is your foreign language?



Like I said, I was assuming that you were doing some light hearted teasing, so I was playing back.


Ma connaissance de la langue officielle de la Suisse est faible. Deshalb poste ich in Englisch. Se pubblico di un sito in lingua "straniera" e prendere in giro tutti loro mi aspetto prendere in giro indietro. And sorry I can't respond in Romansh.

A Beamer here is a BMW, so if there's one hanging on the ceiling we would have bigger problems than that plastic film over the lamp







.


While i don't know PJ lamps, I know some lamps have a protective film to keep combustibles off them, and to keep the oils from your hand off.


----------



## Sinistre1

Since everyone is playing together so nicely... I thought i'd interject a break... Anyone have definitive answers for the Costco.CA Conundrum. Is it in fact a BQ1070 and has anyone figured out a work around for us Amerikans that don't have family in Canada??


----------



## determined




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acras13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5010#post_23375596
> 
> 
> Not sure how tall the mustang mount is (low, whatever the measurement is) but the benq calculator shows projector height for a given screen height in the room. Is in the lower right corner of the room, opposite side from all the other measurements. I think you can have the PJ mounted 3" or so above the top of your screen in your case but verify, I'm going off memory from playing with the calc.



Thanks for the response. Didn't notice that measurement in the right bottom corner. It does look like I'm going to have to raise the screen a bit to fit the mount properly. Does the lens have to be centered at the top of the screen or is it measured to the bottom of the lens? Will it look weird with the screen 4 ft from floor and only 1 foot from ceiling (9 ft ceiling with a 100 inch screen)?


----------



## acras13

I'd think you'd want the screen a little lower . I don't know if mustang has extension rods , but have you looked at www.monoprice.com ? They have a number of mounts , and extension rods and their prices are great.


----------



## tyee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sinistre1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5040#post_23392076
> 
> 
> Since everyone is playing together so nicely... I thought i'd interject a break... Anyone have definitive answers for the Costco.CA Conundrum. Is it in fact a BQ1070 and has anyone figured out a work around for us Amerikans that don't have family in Canada??



You can use a US Visa card on the CA website. If you are close to the border, find a canadian shipping receiving business and use that for the shipping address on the Costco order. If your not close to a border town then it is a lot harder unless a friend can help.


----------



## LFM2

When I search BenQ projectors at Costco.ca, the BenQ W1070 is not shown as an available item, There is a W1250 shown that looks exactly like the 1070 and it comes with 2 pair of glasses. The description of the W1250 is not complete but what's there is consistent with the W1070. I think only time will tell but these big box stores are notorious for selling an item that is similar but lacking a few features of a main stream product. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## tyee

The W1070 was on the site recently so I guess they are waiting for new stock most likely.


----------



## Sinistre1

Thanks guys! I haven't given up hope on getting one of those wunderkinds at what would be a phenomenal price!


----------



## Ingram

Ok this is a stupid question I'm sure. But the test pattern rectangles are all meant to be the same height yes? Against my bare wall with the screen off my bottom Rectangle height is ~7cm and the top ~8cm. I know my wall is not level nor the projector. I'm going to have fun trying to get this right!


EDIT: Looks like the very bottom row are indeed not as tall as the rest. Definitely looks like less pixels if I could be bothered counting. Just gonna use the 2nd row to get my screen right.


----------



## Cowboys

Really want to pull my trigger on this but want to wait for the Costco.CA deal coming in less than three weeks. Problem is no one knows for sure if it is the W1070. I guest I can wait three weeks to find out. Also want to know if my cousin in Canada can ship it to the US as a gift to avoid custom charge?


----------



## tyee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5040#post_23399563
> 
> 
> Really want to pull my trigger on this but want to wait for the Costco.CA deal coming in less than three weeks. Problem is no one knows for sure if it is the W1070. I guest I can wait three weeks to find out. Also want to know if my cousin in Canada can ship it to the US as a gift to avoid custom charge?



Sounds like a gift to me!










The more I think about it now and see they have a model W1250 at $1100, I think this is the one that will be on sale most likely, so that drops to $900, which is not bad considering ncix has the W1070 with glasses package for $1160 right now. The W1250 is probably the model designation only for Costco, but probably identical inside, just so that other dealers might not get angry seeing the special deal if it was the W1070, but I'm just guessing because I did see the W1070 on the site recently too. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## toshane

Now I am still trying to decide between the W1070 vs Acer H6510BD which could be had here in Canada for 750 (after tax). The costco deal is around $1000 after tax, but with two pair of glasses. Which one should I go with? thanks


----------



## coderguy

From all reviews I've read and having seen the w1070 myself, I would go with the w1070 between those two. The Acer h9500bd and the w1070 might actually be a closer decision than the h6510bd, because the Acer 9500bd does better blacks but the 3D isn't as bright as the w1070. Some of these Acer's have had pixel mapping problems in the past, not sure which ones still do, though some Benqs also had the problem (but not the w1070).


$999 for Acer9500bd from Official Acer Outlet Store on Ebay
http://www.gosale.com/5801838/acer-h9500bd-3d-1080p-home?gclid=CMO88PuV0rcCFRDl7AodpFsABw 


I would be wary of a refurb h9500bd unless you can get Acer to confirm it has the new FW.


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toshane*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5040#post_23401505
> 
> 
> Now I am still trying to decide between the W1070 vs Acer H6510BD which could be had here in Canada for 750 (after tax). The costco deal is around $1000 after tax, but with two pair of glasses. Which one should I go with? thanks


Wait a minute, I thought the Costco deal was $799 after $200 off and it comes with 2 pairs of glasses?


----------



## toshane

If you look at the costco.ca site, it has the W1250 package priced at 1099.99 (this includes 2 pair of glasses). Less $200 which starting Jun 24, it will be 899.99. After tax, it will be a bit over $1000.

http://www.costco.ca/BenQ-W1250-3D*-1080p-Full-HD**-DLP-Projector.product.100034723.html


----------



## Cowboys

^^

Not much of the saving if that is the case plus the trouble of dealing with shipping and custom charges.


----------



## Sinistre1

Yeah, that blows. Wha happened to the $799.00 for Benq107 w/ glasses deal. The designation is not as important as it being the "same" projector. In either case $799.00 makes it a steal... $899.00 makes it a real good bargain but nothing more as the $900 threshold has been hit once or twice stateside (US) and the additional $120 glasses fee isn't worth the agita. And here I was so hoping to get to visit Niagara Falls, lol.


----------



## squigly1

Thinking about getting this and a screen to replace an old RPTV. This will be getting like 60hrs of use per week. I know that's a lot but no chance of having 2 devices. Can the w1070 handle that much use? I realize that I'll likely be replacing bulbs every 1.5yrs or so.


Thanks


----------



## LFM2

I have been trying to determine which model of projector will be on sale at Costco.ca for some time. I want the W 1070 and am wary of the W 1250 for the reason that the W 1250 may lack some features of the W 1070. I'll just mention that the item# on the coupon is 877113 while the item# for the W 1250 is 877013. I think that this could be a misprint but I'm really hoping that it means they will be offering the W 1070. I have been so excited at the possibility of a $799 W 1070 that I've actually been thinking of buying 2 and stacking them which would be great for 3D.


----------



## GeroJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squigly1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5040#post_23404235
> 
> 
> Thinking about getting this and a screen to replace an old RPTV. This will be getting like 60hrs of use per week. I know that's a lot but no chance of having 2 devices. Can the w1070 handle that much use? I realize that I'll likely be replacing bulbs every 1.5yrs or so.



I can't speak for the long term, but our W1070 has 945 hours after three months of use (mostly 2D), and that rate is expected to continue. So far, good as new in all aspects. I am continually convinced that this have been the best AV investment for some time.


----------



## curtishd

I am trying to figure out which one to buy W7000 or the W1070...

I recently had a Benq w7000 but sold it but now I am looking and don't really see anything better for the cost. I prefer DLP and these two seem to be my best options.

any opinions on which is better?

I watch football (NFL) and movies and I do like 3D.


----------



## Cowboys

I asked the same question and folks recommend the W1070


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GeroJ*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5040#post_23405160
> 
> 
> I can't speak for the long term, but our W1070 has 945 hours after three months of use (mostly 2D), and that rate is expected to continue. So far, good as new in all aspects. I am continually convinced that this have been the best AV investment for some time.



My goodness! Do you ever turn it off? oO


----------



## GCS

Well I am about ready to throw in the towel on this projector.


I have spent a ridiculous amount of time working on this thing. The problem ... HDMI No Signal.


I have run every source I have to it with short cables, long cables, direct to the unit, through my AVR etc etc and it is so intermittent as to whether or not you will get a picture that I stand a better chance of winning the lottery vs. getting a picture.


Now today I have spent the last 4+ hours trying to get it to work and no luck at all.


I give up.


I guess I will have to look at going with the Optoma HD-25LV as that seems to the be the next closest equivalent projector.


----------



## Cowboys

Have the W1070 added to Amazon card and still not sure which 3D glasses I should add to it. I did read the 3D glasses thread but still undecided. Any recommendation here from the W1070 owners? Are those 'after market' glasses as good as the one Benq is selling? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5040#post_23408499
> 
> 
> Have the W1070 added to Amazon card and still not sure which 3D glasses I should add to it. I did read the 3D glasses thread but still undecided. Any recommendation here from the W1070 owners? Are those 'after market' glasses as good as the one Benq is selling? Thanks a bunch.



There're reports of some of the 3rd party models not syncing L/R correctly all the time, as well as reports of them not fully blocking the red hue produced by DLP-Link. I own a single pair of original BenQ's and neither is a problem: actually they're rather good.


Only issues with the BenQ's are that they're pricey, and use watch batteries (non-rechargeable). Otherwise I'm quick to recommend them for one pair: Thereafter, you'll at least have a benchmark with which to compare to 3rd-party models such that you can tell if the after-market models are up to scratch...


----------



## petesvt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5040#post_23408499
> 
> 
> Have the W1070 added to Amazon card and still not sure which 3D glasses I should add to it. I did read the 3D glasses thread but still undecided. Any recommendation here from the W1070 owners? Are those 'after market' glasses as good as the one Benq is selling? Thanks a bunch.



Im using the 3D TV corp glasses and they are doing a great job.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004G2VJM6/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petesvt*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5040#post_23409442
> 
> 
> Im using the 3D TV corp glasses and they are doing a great job.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004G2VJM6/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



The 3D TV glasses do work as well as the Benq's and the price is great. If you need or want rechargeable glasses I suggest the 3dActove from Dimensional Optics for $49.99 each. These also work well and come block the red flash. They also come with a nice case.

http://www.dimensionaloptics.com/Product.aspx?l=00010001000100100000&p=A1S01279 


They will also send you a $10 coupon if you sign up for their email.


----------



## petesvt

$10.00 off, nice! I think I am going to give these a try as well.


----------



## niknod

I think I have a bit of info on the costco.ca deal coming up that might be helpful. I did some research on the W1250 that Costco is showing on the website which appears to be identical to the W1070. I poked around on the Benq website and found a W1250 Manual.


while it's not shown as a model in the US or Canada, if you select Australia as your country and go under support/downloads, you can select the w1250 and find the pdf manual for download


The W1250 looks physically identical to the W1070.

The manual is virtually identical to the W1070/W1080st manual with a couple of very minor edits

- all reference to the 1070 and 1080st are removed for obvious reasons

- the remote control is different - this one is now back-lit - some buttons are added and some are removed (info, smart eco, digital zoom and CC are removed from the remote. A fine tune for color temperature has been added to the remote. the are now separate power on and power off buttons on the remote. There appear to be three new buttons which are not supported - Wireless, SRS and PIP)

- the height is listed a 104mm compared to 109.26mm in the 1070 manual

- the weight is indicated as 2.75Kg compared to 2.65kg in the 1070 manual


everything else appears to be identical-

same features, same lens

same throw, zoom, lens shift, color wheel, ISF mode, etc, etc, etc

menu system is identical


based on this, it seems the 1250 is a re-badged 1070 with a back-lit remote


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petesvt*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5040#post_23409442
> 
> 
> Im using the 3D TV corp glasses and they are doing a great job.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004G2VJM6/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Agreed. The 3DTV Corps are great. I also had the BenQs and would definitely say I prefer 3DTVs glasses.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5070#post_23411501
> 
> 
> Agreed. The 3DTV Corps are great. I also had the BenQs and would definitely say I prefer 3DTVs glasses.



I like the 3DTV's and BenQs. The problem with the BenQ are that they are not comfortable without making adjustments. I used a hair dryer to make adjustments and now they are great.

They are just too expensive. One can get 4 pairs for only $20 more than 1 pair of the BenQs.


----------



## Jabippy

Have this projector coming, first time projector owner Any help greatly appreciated.


Found the benq calculator, was using some generic one. What zoom is best? I assume 1.0? 9' ceiling 135" screen.


Gives me 11'4' throw distance, 10" from ceiling, with 2'4 below screen and 1'1" above the screen. Is that what i should do? My center speaker is 7.5" high, and I see common stand height is 18" is why I chose 2'4" above the floor.


Room is 20' long, I sure would love to have the projector in the back is that possible? Just wondering if it will get in the line of sight of the back row of seats. Sorry, like I said new to this, totally lost.


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5070#post_23411867
> 
> 
> The problem with the BenQ are that they are not comfortable without making adjustments. I used a hair dryer to make adjustments and now they are great.


As you stated, for a significant discount you can have more pairs and save yourself the fun of using bathroom appliances to "fix" an $80 pair of glasses. Image quality wise, I don't notice a significant change with the 3DTV Corps glasses either. The BenQs are a tough sell anyway you look at it in my opinion.


----------



## Cowboys

Just ordered this W1070 from the $899 NCIX deal and 4 3DTV glasses from http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004G2VJM6/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 

It seems most folks like the 3DTV glasses. Is it a 144Hz glasses? it is not in its description on Amazon.

$1020 for the PJ and 4 glasses are very good price. I paid over $6k for a 720p DLP PJ about a decade ago.

Thanks all for helping me making this purchase.


----------



## petesvt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5070#post_23413209
> 
> 
> Just ordered this W1070 from the $899 NCIX deal and 4 3DTV glasses from http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004G2VJM6/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> It seems most folks like the 3DTV glasses. Is it a 144Hz glasses? it is not in its description on Amazon.
> 
> $1020 for the PJ and 4 glasses are very good price. I paid over $6k for a 720p DLP PJ about a decade ago.
> 
> Thanks all for helping me making this purchase.



Yep thats the glasses.


----------



## Jabippy

Ok, have been doing some reading since my last post. Max optical zoom on this pj is 1.3x, if I use the max optical zoom I can push it back to 14'8" throw distance and 10" from the ceiling with a 135" 16:9 aspect screen, I think that works for me, I was worried I was going to have to send it back and get something with a longer throw but I am guessing that should be fairly unobtrusive to the second row of seating which will be somewhere around the 16' or 17' mark.


I can't find anything about optical zoom degrading the picture, does anyone know if it does or doesn't negatively impact the picture?


Naturally I talked to my little brother tonight and he tells me he is moving and wanted to sell me his home theater equipment, he has a much higher budget on his. He didn't know the model number on his PJ though, just that it was a Panasonic 3d but if I know him it was most likely in the $2,500 to 3k range. So I still might end up sending this back unopened depending on what kind of discount he offers me, I know he just had the theater built recently and is pretty busy, so I would be surprised if it had 100 hours on it.


----------



## ea5055

I have a question about the w1070 lens shift. I read the manual but still can't figure out the range.


If projecting a 120" diagonal screen, and the projector is ceiling mounted, how much down can you shift the image?


I've seen it mentioned at 10% (so 12" ?) in reviews, and also 5% (in http://www.eliteprojectorcalculator.com/ )


Basically I need to clear about 18" from the ceiling and hope to have it mounted with as short of a pole as possible.


Thank you!


----------



## coderguy

2.5" to 7.5" per 100 inch diagonal screen (with 5" being the default no shift position). My calculator in that field is telling you the default diagonal offset, not how much lens shift it has. How much lens shift it has is based on the VSHIFT UP and VSHIFT DOWN in my calc.


I prefer speaking in diagonal offsets because it makes it simpler, let me show you.


Whatever your screen size is, simply multiple it by the diagonal offset.


So the minimum for 120" screen is 2.5" * 1.2 = *3" above the screen*

The maximum for 120" screen is 7.5" * 1.2 = *9" above the screen*

The OPTIMAL / no lens shift position (using none) = 5" * 1.2 = *6" above*


You can do the same thing for any 16:9 screen size (95" screen is * 0.95).


The closer you can get it to the optimal position of 6" from the center of the lens above the screen viewable area, the better.


My calculator tells you how much lens shift automatically if you put in the correct parameters, but I do realize there is a bug to where the graphical alignment of the projector is wrong (but look at the label not the graphic). The shortly to be released new version of the calculator fixes all these issues, and I'm hoping that it will solve most peoples' mounting questions forever (I think it will). This version of the calc was more of a prototype that I never finished, that is why I'm so anxious to put the new version online (but can't just yet, gotta a couple metric bugs to fix).


----------



## ea5055




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5070#post_23415970
> 
> 
> 2.5" to 7.5" per 100 inch diagonal screen (with 5" being the default no shift position). My calculator in that field is telling you the default diagonal offset, not how much lens shift it has. How much lens shift it has is based on the VSHIFT UP and VSHIFT DOWN in my calc.
> 
> 
> I prefer speaking in diagonal offsets because it makes it simpler, let me show you.
> 
> 
> Whatever your screen size is, simply multiple it by the diagonal offset.
> 
> 
> So the minimum for 120" screen is 2.5" * 1.2 = *3" above the screen*
> 
> The maximum for 120" screen is 7.5" * 1.2 = *9" above the screen*
> 
> The OPTIMAL / no lens shift position (using none) = 5" * 1.2 = *6" above*
> 
> 
> The closer you can get it to the optimal position of 6" from the center of the lens above the screen viewable area, the better.



Thanks. So to get a 120" screen 18" below the ceiling I would need a 1 foot mount, correct?


----------



## coderguy

Every mount has different plate thicknesses and different parameters.

*See this post here:*
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1474571/would-a-projector-work-for-me/60#post_23415143


----------



## coderguy

Also you can't rely on the lens shift in the manual to be EXACT, it is a tolerance number, but it's a quick and dirty way to estimate it. Realistically you probably have 8.5" max above to 3" max below on a 120" screen. Don't ever use the exact MAX of lens shift if you can avoid it, because on some projectors it can mess things up a bit.


----------



## Morhf

are there anyone that have a problem with 3d Over Under ? I have W1080st , with Benq glasses and its very good and work good with sbs but with OU there are problem so did any one have the same one ?


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5070#post_23415970
> 
> 
> 2.5" to 7.5" per 100 inch diagonal screen (with 5" being the default no shift position). My calculator in that field is telling you the default diagonal offset, not how much lens shift it has. How much lens shift it has is based on the VSHIFT UP and VSHIFT DOWN in my calc.
> 
> 
> I prefer speaking in diagonal offsets because it makes it simpler, let me show you.
> 
> 
> Whatever your screen size is, simply multiple it by the diagonal offset.
> 
> 
> So the minimum for 120" screen is 2.5" * 1.2 = *3" above the screen*
> 
> The maximum for 120" screen is 7.5" * 1.2 = *9" above the screen*
> 
> The OPTIMAL / no lens shift position (using none) = 5" * 1.2 = *6" above*
> 
> 
> You can do the same thing for any 16:9 screen size (95" screen is * 0.95).
> 
> 
> The closer you can get it to the optimal position of 6" from the center of the lens above the screen viewable area, the better.
> 
> 
> My calculator tells you how much lens shift automatically if you put in the correct parameters, but I do realize there is a bug to where the graphical alignment of the projector is wrong (but look at the label not the graphic). The shortly to be released new version of the calculator fixes all these issues, and I'm hoping that it will solve most peoples' mounting questions forever (I think it will). This version of the calc was more of a prototype that I never finished, that is why I'm so anxious to put the new version online (but can't just yet, gotta a couple metric bugs to fix).


Reading this and the Benq W1070 user menu to mount my pj for a 110" 16:9 diagonal is even more confusion. Based on your calculation method for my 110" diagonal screen, the center of the pj Len needs to be 5.5" (5x1.1)above top of my screen for the optimal/no Len shift position. But in the Benq user menu, it says the lowest/highest len position for my screen size is 68mm which equal 2.68". Allow me to ask one last time: How high above my 110" 16:9 screen does the W1070 center Len needs to be for optimal/no Len shift position. Thanks so much. My W1070 should be here next week.


----------



## Ingram




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5070#post_23416140
> 
> 
> Don't ever use the exact MAX of lens shift if you can avoid it, because on some projectors it can mess things up a bit.



Pretty Sure I'm using the max shift on mine and I haven't seen any changes to the image quality. I get blurry text in the top right corner but that's there regardless of where the shift is placed. It probably depends projector to projector but on mine it's all good


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5070#post_23417915
> 
> 
> Reading this and the Benq W1070 user menu to mount my pj for a 110" 16:9 diagonal is even more confusion. Based on your calculation method for my 110" diagonal screen, the center of the pj Len needs to be 5.5" (5x1.1)above top of my screen for the optimal/no Len shift position. But in the Benq user menu, it says the lowest/highest len position for my screen size is 68mm which equal 2.68". Allow me to ask one last time: How high above my 110" 16:9 screen does the W1070 center Len needs to be for optimal/no Len shift position. Thanks so much. My W1070 should be here next week.



I believe you had it right, about 5.5" or so.


We went through this earlier in the thread, I forget now, but the Benq manual in this case appeared to be describing the MIN offset for a 16:9 screen on that page (about 2.5" for 100" screen)...

The center of the max/min should be where you want the lens shift. The wording in the manual is somewhat contradictory.


Look at the specs page below, it says *Projector Offset = Vertical 110%-130%±5%*
http://www.benq.com/product/projector/W1070/specifications/ 


It appears you have to divide that by 2, so you are left with 5% of screen height to 15% of screen height. Now that is based on the data I have, if an owner wants to measure it and show me otherwise, that's fine.


That is one reason interpreting manuals is problematic, sometimes they divide it ahead of time and sometimes they don't. Lens shift is sometimes described incorrectly or poorly in manuals and diagrams.


----------



## Cowboys

^^ make perfect sense. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingram*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5070#post_23418080
> 
> 
> Pretty Sure I'm using the max shift on mine and I haven't seen any changes to the image quality. I get blurry text in the top right corner but that's there regardless of where the shift is placed. It probably depends projector to projector but on mine it's all good



Yah, with projectors that have small amounts of lens shift, sometimes it doesn't affect it any (or much). Even the manual in this case says the image is not degraded regardless of the amount of lens shift you use. Many manuals say the opposite, so that is a good sign.


----------



## Jabippy

Still hoping for an answer to my question regarding optimal distance and zoom level to place mine. Nine foot ceiling, 135" screen. I have played with various calculators but there is a range involved. I know closer is brighter but given this projector and how bright it is I am not at all sure that closer is better. Any help greatly appreciated.


Light control will be very good, only one window to deal with and if I need to I'll put UV reduction film and black out shade with side channels on that.


----------



## coderguy

The zoom range isn't that large, optimal I would say mount it 3" in front of the farthest throw. Why 3" instead of at exact farthest throw, well 3" so the zoom still has some play in case you created a fudge factor accidentally.

14 feet 4 inches or thereabouts sounds good for a 135" 16:9 screen, just wait until you get the projector to figure it out.


----------



## gamermwm

New owner of a 1080st here. Anyone have some calibrated settings available?


----------



## Jabippy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5070#post_23420821
> 
> 
> The zoom range isn't that large, optimal I would say mount it 3" in front of the farthest throw. Why 3" instead of at exact farthest throw, well 3" so the zoom still has some play in case you created a fudge factor accidentally.
> 
> 14 feet 4 inches or thereabouts sounds good for a 135" 16:9 screen, just wait until you get the projector to figure it out.



It just arrived this afternoon. Only thing about testing is, I don't want to put my screen together yet. I still have construction to do in the theater and don't want my fixed screen sitting around waiting for the dog or cats to mess up. I'll project it on a wall and see how it looks at different distances but I don't know how much that will tell me about what it would look like with a screen.


Of course I realize now I shouldn't have ordered it until everything was ready to go since my return clock started ticking when it was delivered.


----------



## Jabippy

Wow, watched the Game of Thrones finale on it. Picture was superb right out of the box, on a coffee table projecting onto a white wall. Only setting I even touched was to put it in Eco mode. No fan noise, no sparkle, I am really pleased with the purchase. Can't wait to get a screen up and have it ISF calibrated.


----------



## Jabippy

Hmm, one problem, hdmi handshake seems a bit wonky, have to unplug the hdmi cable and plug it back in to get it to recognize a signal, happens with both the PS3 and my cable dvr plugged directly into the projector on both hdmi one and two inputs, tested with several short high quality cables. Any ideas on a fix?


----------



## gamermwm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gamermwm*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5070#post_23421112
> 
> 
> New owner of a 1080st here. Anyone have some calibrated settings available?



Ended up going with these settings from the assistant editor at AV forums, they look great:


Preset: User 1

Brightness: 51

Contrast: 53

Colour: 50

Tint: 50

Sharpness: 8

Colour Temp: Normal

Lamp Power: Economic (I used Smart Eco)

Advanced

Clarity Level: 0

Gamma: 2.2

BrilliantColor: Off

Colour Temp Fine Tuning: Red Gain 96, Green Gain 88, Blue Gain 95, Red Offset 256, Green Offset 256, Blue Offset 256

Colour Management: Red - Hue 50/Gain 52/Saturation 49, Green - H 64/G 48/S 50, Blue - H 52/G 47/S 50, Cyan - H 50/G 47/S 50, Magenta - H 70/G 51/S 50, Yellow - H 64/G 50/S 47

Aspect Ratio: Real

http://www.avforums.com/forums/projectors/1761516-benq-w1070-reviewer-s-recommended-best-settings.html


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gamermwm*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5070#post_23421112
> 
> 
> New owner of a 1080st here. Anyone have some calibrated settings available?



I'm not sure if the W1080ST (which I have) is the same "settings" (layout/choices) as the 1070. I looked at some of the 1070 posts and I couldn't quite figure it out - - they didn't look the same to me when trying to load some 1070 settings.


If you can confirm - - that would be great.


I'm using the "out of the box" configuration with a Darbee Darblet - - and have been very happy with the W1080ST performance. The only negative for me is the loud fan (I'm at altitude in Colorado) for 3D - - which makes it too loud in my opinion. Maybe the fan is quieter without "High Altitude" in 3D?


----------



## Auric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5070#post_23423511
> 
> 
> The only negative for me is the loud fan (I'm at altitude in Colorado) for 3D - - which makes it too loud in my opinion. Maybe the fan is quieter without "High Altitude" in 3D?



The "high Altitude" Settings uses a higher Fanspeed because of the lesser density of the Air in higher Altitudes it's the "mass" of Air / per Time that is necessary for cooling anything with Air, not the Volume not the Speed.


So on your personal risk you can switch off the high Altitude Settings and enjoy less Noise of the Fans.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Auric*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5070#post_23423583
> 
> 
> The "high Altitude" Settings uses a higher Fanspeed because of the lesser density of the Air in higher Altitudes it's the "mass" of Air / per Time that is necessary for cooling anything with Air, not the Volume not the Speed.
> 
> 
> So on your personal risk you can switch off the high Altitude Settings and enjoy less Noise of the Fans.



Thanks - much appreciated. The projector is in my basement (man cave) and the temperature, especially in the summer, is cool - - right around 70 to 72 degrees (F) Max.


When I start up the projector - - the fan is loud (2D) then settles in where I can't hear it. It take a minute or so before the fan speed reduces and you can't notice it. That would be great for 3D - - if I could get the same result.


When I turn off my BenQ W1080ST after watching for many hours - - the fan runs for about thirty seconds to one minute after turning off the projector - - so I think the environment is cool enough to try 3D with no "high altitude" setting. I'll give it a try.


----------



## gamermwm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5070#post_23423511
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if the W1080ST (which I have) is the same "settings" (layout/choices) as the 1070. I looked at some of the 1070 posts and I couldn't quite figure it out - - they didn't look the same to me when trying to load some 1070 settings.
> 
> 
> If you can confirm - - that would be great.
> 
> 
> I'm using the "out of the box" configuration with a Darbee Darblet - - and have been very happy with the W1080ST performance



Well I read a lot about how the projectors are almost identical, so I figured some good settings would be close, as long as expectations were realistic. And the settings I'm now using are very good. Flesh tones are spot on, colors seem accurate, and PQ has gone from good to what I would consider great. I love to plug and play other people's calibrated settings to see which match my display device the best. I don't trust my eyes, even with a WOW or other calibrations disc, so when I can find some calibrated settings I gladly try them out and stick with the ones that work best. If using someone else's settings gets me even close to 90% of the way there as far as accuracy goes, I'm more than satisfied


I do want to try a Darbee out sometime. It sounds cool, but a lot like the Edge Enhancement feature that Samsung has used on many of their tv's to give an almost 3D like depth to 2D material. Love to see some before and after pics if you have any


----------



## jp86

Going to be purchasing the w1070 here soon as we are building our new house and are about to do the wiring in the basement before they drywall. Any thoughts between these two HDMI cables? I have been looking at the Monoprice Redmere 30' for about $47 after shipping and a buddy of mine who works with A/V stuff has some 35' Plenum rated HDMI cables and said he would charge me $50 for one. I don't really know anything about these things and was hoping someone could offer their expertise!


----------



## brian6751




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jp86*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5070#post_23425041
> 
> 
> Going to be purchasing the w1070 here soon as we are building our new house and are about to do the wiring in the basement before they drywall. Any thoughts between these two HDMI cables? I have been looking at the Monoprice Redmere 30' for about $47 after shipping and a buddy of mine who works with A/V stuff has some 35' Plenum rated HDMI cables and said he would charge me $50 for one. I don't really know anything about these things and was hoping someone could offer their expertise!



Go with the redmere cable. They work great


----------



## DaylightSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brian6751*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5100#post_23425479
> 
> 
> Go with the redmere cable. They work great



I agree.


----------



## jp86

Thanks guys. I didn't know anything about Plenum rated cables. Saw they typically run between $150-250 and didn't know if there was something crazy awesome about them that I wasn't aware of!


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jp86*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5100#post_23425868
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. I didn't know anything about Plenum rated cables. Saw they typically run between $150-250 and didn't know if there was something crazy awesome about them that I wasn't aware of!


Remember to follow the instructions with the redmere , it is directional and you HAVE to install it correctly or it won't work at all


----------



## pdxrealtor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LFM2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5040#post_23393464
> 
> 
> When I search BenQ projectors at Costco.ca, the BenQ W1070 is not shown as an available item, There is a W1250 shown that looks exactly like the 1070 and it comes with 2 pair of glasses. The description of the W1250 is not complete but what's there is consistent with the W1070. I think only time will tell but these big box stores are notorious for selling an item that is similar but lacking a few features of a main stream product. I hope I am wrong.



Thank you for saying this. I was just trying to tell people in the SC1522k (Pioneer AVR) thread a couple weeks ago.


----------



## pdxrealtor

Read the last few pages for current deals. I'm in the US so Costco is out.


Any suggestions on where to buy? Amazon for return policy or another place for a better price or package deal (includes 3d glasses) or ??


Thanks for any suggestions on where to purchase.


EDIT I actually just checked Amazon and they have the PJ for 998.00 with two pairs of glasses, but they are different glasses. I read both descriptions and I can't tell the difference. Is it just the color?

http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-W1070-Theater-Projector-Silver/dp/B00A2T6X0K


----------



## jp86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdxrealtor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5100#post_23426151
> 
> 
> Read the last few pages for current deals. I'm in the US so Costco is out.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on where to buy? Amazon for return policy or another place for a better price or package deal (includes 3d glasses) or ??
> 
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions on where to purchase.
> 
> 
> EDIT I actually just checked Amazon and they have the PJ for 939.00 with two pairs of glasses, but they are different glasses. I read both descriptions and I can't tell the difference. Is it just the color?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-W1070-Theater-Projector-Silver/dp/B00A2T6X0K



Looks like both sets of glasses have reviews that say they work well with this projector, so I think either would be fine. I'm sure someone who has experience will chime in. What screen are you going with for this projector? I'm either doing an Elite screen or Jamestown. Trying to decide between white or high contrast gray screen for my light controlled room. I've heard mixed things.


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdxrealtor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5100#post_23426151
> 
> 
> Read the last few pages for current deals. I'm in the US so Costco is out.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on where to buy? Amazon for return policy or another place for a better price or package deal (includes 3d glasses) or ??
> 
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions on where to purchase.
> 
> 
> EDIT I actually just checked Amazon and they have the PJ for 939.00 with two pairs of glasses, but they are different glasses. I read both descriptions and I can't tell the difference. Is it just the color?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-W1070-Theater-Projector-Silver/dp/B00A2T6X0K



The PJ doesn't come with two sets of glasses at that price , you are looking at the "frequently bought together" section . I read in the 3d glasses for benq w1070 that the white ones aren't very popular , so there must be a difference other than color


----------



## pdxrealtor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jp86*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5100#post_23426207
> 
> 
> Looks like both sets of glasses have reviews that say they work well with this projector, so I think either would be fine. I'm sure someone who has experience will chime in. What screen are you going with for this projector? I'm either doing an Elite screen or Jamestown. Trying to decide between white or high contrast gray screen for my light controlled room. I've heard mixed things.




I am going with a Seymour XD acoustically transparent screen, most likely I will build the frame. I was looking at Jamestown but between the delayed shipments and the construction of the frame I'm not likely to go that route. I have an issue with Elite, so I will not buy from them- period.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acras13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5100#post_23426226
> 
> 
> The PJ doesn't come with two sets of glasses at that price , you are looking at the "frequently bought together" section . I read in the 3d glasses for benq w1070 that the white ones aren't very popular , so there must be a difference other than color



You are right, I must have put the wrong price. I will edit my post. Sorry about that.


I can't see what the difference is but there must be on besides color. It'd be nice to know.


----------



## gatd

Originally Posted by jp86


Going to be purchasing the w1070 here soon as we are building our new house and are about to do the wiring in the basement before they drywall. Any thoughts between these two HDMI cables? I have been looking at the Monoprice Redmere 30' for about $47 after shipping and a buddy of mine who works with A/V stuff has some 35' Plenum rated HDMI cables and said he would charge me $50 for one. I don't really know anything about these things and was hoping someone could offer their expertise!



I am using !0 meter cables from ebay that cost £ 6.74 delivered and they are great

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330619867064?var=540044839098&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Cowboys

Please name a few awesome 3D movies for this pj. Thanks.


----------



## gamermwm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5100#post_23428128
> 
> 
> Please name a few awesome 3D movies for this pj. Thanks.



These are some of the best 3D experiences on bluray in my opinion:


Avatar

Titanic

Journey to the Center of the Earth

Sammy's Adventures a Turtle's Tale

Hugo


Most Imax 3D releases

Madagascar 3

Resident Evil Retribution

Open Season

Monster House

The Avengers

Immortals

Cloudy w/Meatballs

Captain America

Men in Black

Fright Night

Meet the Robinsons

How to Train Your Dragon


----------



## Cowboys

^^

Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## pdxrealtor

Got mine today from Amazon- 939.00


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5100#post_23428128
> 
> 
> Please name a few awesome 3D movies for this pj. Thanks.



Do you realise that there is a specific thread about the best 3D movies?

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1278112/best-3d-bluray-movie-so-far-3d-effects 


I am sure that whatever is noted as a good 3d movie will be good on this projector ... or better (sorry prejudiced W1070 owner comment).


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5100#post_23428128
> 
> 
> Please name a few awesome 3D movies for this pj. Thanks.



awesome in the theater , but I think the storyline and dialog carried it more than the 3d


----------



## Haw

_Puss in Boots_ and _Happy Feet_ for good 3D depth and pop out.


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5100#post_23430571
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Apparently you are fighting a righteous, but ultimately losing battle my friend.
> 
> It's alright I guess because after 170 pages there probably isn't much more that needs to be said about the W1070 anyway.
> 
> Saying that, I would love to hear from anyone who has made it 1000 hours without multiple exchanges or something blowing up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Acer made it over 4000 hours before the fan died (2 years). To put it in pespective my 20 year old 28" Sony Trinitron CRT probably had 30,000+ hours on it and was still going strong before being laid to rest.
> 
> Projectors...what's that saying..."Here for a good time, not a long time. So have a good time, the lamp doesn't shine everyday."....or something like that.



Didn't someone in the last couple pages mention he had over 900 hours?


----------



## deez

Question:

I'm thinking of replacing my Mets hd4000 with the 1080st or 1070. I have an 8ft ceiling and a 106" screen. How far down from ceiling . If either of these were mounted to ceiling where would top of screen be from ceiling? Right now my Mets is about 4" down and top of projected image is about 21"from ceiling.

Thanks.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5100#post_23435757
> 
> 
> Question:
> 
> I'm thinking of replacing my Mets hd4000 with the 1080st or 1070. I have an 8ft ceiling and a 106" screen. How far down from ceiling . If either of these were mounted to ceiling where would top of screen be from ceiling? Right now my Mets is about 4" down and top of projected image is about 21"from ceiling.
> 
> Thanks.



I am using a Mustang Mount from Amazon. Mine is about 6" down. and I have a 106" screen. You can use the lens shift for fine adjustments. You should be fine with this projector. The most important thing is that both the 1080 and 1070 are short throw projectors so they must be mounted closer to the screen.


----------



## xandor1

Just got this back from Coscto.


"In response to your inquiry, I have supplier answers to your questions below:


You have a projector that just went up online listed as the BenQ W1250.

Can you confirm for me that the 1250 is in fact the BenQ W1070? I haven't found anything about a 1250 aside from on Costco.ca

And it would be really appreciated (by myself and a few others looking at this item) if you could explain at what stage the difference is? i.e.,

- The W1250 is a Costco exclusive model that is a derivative of the W1070 (no spec differences other than sold as a soft bundle with 2x 3D Goggles)


Listed as W1250, box comes from BenQ as W1250, but is identical to the W1070?

- Yes, except the bundle with the Goggles


Can you also let me know if this is the item that will go on sale on June 24th? I believe the deal is the projector and 2 pairs of 3d glasses for 200 dollars off. So 900 correct?

-Correct, this item is on promo as of June 24th (promo item # 877113)"



(Not entirely sure what a "soft bundle" is? but hopefully this helps some people in a similar position to myself.


----------



## jp86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xandor1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5100#post_23437906
> 
> 
> Just got this back from Coscto.
> 
> 
> "In response to your inquiry, I have supplier answers to your questions below:
> 
> 
> You have a projector that just went up online listed as the BenQ W1250.
> 
> Can you confirm for me that the 1250 is in fact the BenQ W1070? I haven't found anything about a 1250 aside from on Costco.ca
> 
> And it would be really appreciated (by myself and a few others looking at this item) if you could explain at what stage the difference is? i.e.,
> 
> - The W1250 is a Costco exclusive model that is a derivative of the W1070 (no spec differences other than sold as a soft bundle with 2x 3D Goggles)
> 
> 
> Listed as W1250, box comes from BenQ as W1250, but is identical to the W1070?
> 
> - Yes, except the bundle with the Goggles
> 
> 
> Can you also let me know if this is the item that will go on sale on June 24th? I believe the deal is the projector and 2 pairs of 3d glasses for 200 dollars off. So 900 correct?
> 
> -Correct, this item is on promo as of June 24th (promo item # 877113)"
> 
> 
> 
> (Not entirely sure what a "soft bundle" is? but hopefully this helps some people in a similar position to myself.



Thanks for the info. Is my understanding correct that if you do not live in Canada or know someone who does that this deal will not really benefit you due to customs and shipping?


----------



## deez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5100#post_23435986
> 
> 
> I am using a Mustang Mount from Amazon. Mine is about 6" down. and I have a 106" screen. You can use the lens shift for fine adjustments. You should be fine with this projector. The most important thing is that both the 1080 and 1070 are short throw projectors so they must be mounted closer to the screen.



How high is your ceiling?


----------



## deez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xandor1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5100#post_23437906
> 
> 
> Just got this back from Coscto.
> 
> 
> "In response to your inquiry, I have supplier answers to your questions below:
> 
> 
> You have a projector that just went up online listed as the BenQ W1250.
> 
> Can you confirm for me that the 1250 is in fact the BenQ W1070? I haven't found anything about a 1250 aside from on Costco.ca
> 
> And it would be really appreciated (by myself and a few others looking at this item) if you could explain at what stage the difference is? i.e.,
> 
> - The W1250 is a Costco exclusive model that is a derivative of the W1070 (no spec differences other than sold as a soft bundle with 2x 3D Goggles)
> 
> 
> Listed as W1250, box comes from BenQ as W1250, but is identical to the W1070?
> 
> - Yes, except the bundle with the Goggles
> 
> 
> Can you also let me know if this is the item that will go on sale on June 24th? I believe the deal is the projector and 2 pairs of 3d glasses for 200 dollars off. So 900 correct?
> 
> -Correct, this item is on promo as of June 24th (promo item # 877113)"
> 
> 
> 
> (Not entirely sure what a "soft bundle" is? but hopefully this helps some people in a similar position to myself.



Is this only for Costco Canadian residents?


----------



## xandor1

As far as I know this specific deal (200 off the bundle) is. Not sure if the w1250 itself is Canadian specific.

I also messaged benq about the w1250, no response from them yet.


----------



## hungary

It is for Canadian only, and if you do have relatives or friend in Canada to help you grab this deal, they need to be Costco member too.


----------



## deez

what is the maximum amount of lens shift on this unit? 8ft ceiling and want to mount it 10" down from ceiling, with the lens shift how high would the bottom of my screen be from the floor/ Thanks.


----------



## pdxrealtor

When I used the BenQ site, oddly enough it didn't give me the option to adjust the calculations via lens shift.


I got a max distance of 13' 1'10" down from ceiling for a 120" diag. screen 1'7" from the ceiling.


----------



## Jonathan Hersey

What refresh rate is required for 3d? is 120hz just needed for frame sequential? I would think images that are put into one frame would work fine at Framepacked 60hz. Very confused


----------



## McStyvie

The lens shift gives you about 5% as a rough estimate, and it is annoying that the site does not let you adjust it. In a nutshell, only plan the lens shift to fine tune it and make it fit exactly, because it is only roughly 5" of play depending on screen size.


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jonathan Hersey*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5130#post_23439336
> 
> 
> What refresh rate is required for 3d? is 120hz just needed for frame sequential? I would think images that are put into one frame would work fine at Framepacked 60hz. Very confused



Hi John,


I believe it is done in 24hz frames if that is what you are asking.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5130#post_23439384
> 
> 
> The lens shift gives you about 5% as a rough estimate, and it is annoying that the site does not let you adjust it. In a nutshell, only plan the lens shift to fine tune it and make it fit exactly, because it is only roughly 5" of play depending on screen size.



I agree that the lens shift is small but it was enough for me using the Mustang mount on an 8' ceiling. It was great for touch up and fine tune the projector. That being said it is important to get things a close as possible without using lens shift. You want to also avoid using the keystone adjustment.


----------



## tryrrthg

I got the W1070 about a week ago and am projecting it on a temporary blackout cloth screen. My room is completely light controlled. The projector is around 12 feet from the screen projecting around a 110" screen. I'm sitting 13 feet back. Projector is set to ECO mode and Cinema. I am a SO annoyed to report that I see rainbows. Watching Star Wars Episode IV I see rainbows A LOT, especially in the dark scenes inside the Death Star where there are bright lights in the background, or on white text on a dark scene.


I did some reading in this thread last night and I may be outputing 24hz refresh rate from my Sony S550 blu-ray player so I might turn that off and see if the BenQ color wheel speeds up a bit. I read that the 24hz refresh rate causes the color wheel to run at it's slowest. Is this true?


Are there any blu-ray players that would allow me to output at 50hz to increase the color wheel speed even more?


Is there anything else I can do to tame the rainbows???


----------



## Keith AP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jonathan Hersey*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5130#post_23439336
> 
> 
> What refresh rate is required for 3d? is 120hz just needed for frame sequential? I would think images that are put into one frame would work fine at Framepacked 60hz. Very confused



Jonathan, here's info pasted from the manual...

*Format Resolution Refresh rate (Hz) H. Freq. (KHz) Pixel Freq. (MHz) Aspect*
480i** 720 (1440) x 480 59.94 15.73 27 16:9

480p 720 x 480 59.94 31.47 27 16:9

576i 720 (1440) x 576 50 15.63 27 16:9

576p 720 x 576 50 31.25 27 16:9
720/50p* 1280 x 720 50 37.5 74.25 16:9
720/60p* 1280 x 720 60 45.00 74.25 16:9
1080/24P* 1920 x 1080 24 27 74.25 16:9

1080/25P 1920 x 1080 25 28.13 74.25 16:9

1080/30P 1920 x 1080 30 33.75 74.25 16:9
1080/50i*** 1920 x 1080 50 28.13 74.25 16:9
1080/60i*** 1920 x 1080 60 33.75 74.25 16:9

1080/50P 1920 x 1080 50 56.25 148.5 16:9

1080/60P 1920 x 1080 60 67.5 148.5 16:9

*Supported timing for 3D signal with Frame Packing and Top-Bottom format.

**Supported timing for 3D signal with Frame Sequential format.

***Supported timing for 3D signal with Side-by-Side format.


----------



## Sinistre1

a soft bundle (as per a previous posters' query) is when the additional items are not packaged with the same box,,, as in, they didn't leave the factory that way. The glasses will be in their own separate package. Very good to hear except i'm still not in Canada, lol. With there being almost no difference thesd\e days (with regards to exchange rate 0, why not offer same deal to us Americans's!?







lol.


----------



## mekret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acras13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5100#post_23432727
> 
> 
> Didn't someone in the last couple pages mention he had over 900 hours?



I'm at 1756 hours.


----------



## CheYC

I know I'm a bit late to the conversation, but I've been reading about the ND2 and above filters and how they improve black levels, but haven't noticed any with and without pictures. Are there any available by chance? I'm real curious to how much it improves.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5130#post_23440351
> 
> 
> I know I'm a bit late to the conversation, but I've been reading about the ND2 and above filters and how they improve black levels, but haven't noticed any with and without pictures. Are there any available by chance? I'm real curious to how much it improves.


 

As DavidK442 says, a lot of variables.  I find it an essential item in my small HT because with a throw distance of only 9 feet, the PJ is simply too bright. I am aiming for a calibrated foot lambert reading of about 12 - without the ND filter it is 47!  I bought a cheap one just to assess the improvement it made - then a decent quality one (Hoya) after proof of concept. Cheap filters can often have an undesired effect on the colour - they are supposed to be 'neutral' which means they pass the colours untouched, but cheap ones often have a cast to them. I am a photographer and have had chance to compare several side by side in the past and the difference among the cheap ones is quite staggering.  If you buy one from Amazon or some place with a good return policy, you could just go for a Hoya right off the bat.  You will also need an adapter ring (step up ring) - 67 to 72mm. The adapter fits into the w1070 with a bit of jiggling about and the 72mm filter fits the adapter. It's a reasonably neat solution and allows for easy removal when required (3D for example).


----------



## deez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5130#post_23439384
> 
> 
> The lens shift gives you about 5% as a rough estimate, and it is annoying that the site does not let you adjust it. In a nutshell, only plan the lens shift to fine tune it and make it fit exactly, because it is only roughly 5" of play depending on screen size.



Ok so I have an :


8 foot ceiling

106 inch screen


Whats the lowest point that I could put bottom of screen with a 10" ceiling mount?


Thanks


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5130#post_23440851
> 
> 
> The benefit of the filter REALLY depends on so many factors, including your screen type, screen size, contol of reflected & ambient light, type of video you watch (dark movies, sports, cartoons, etc) and personal preference. A large, low gain screen for sports likely would not benefit from the filter. A smaller, more reflective screen for dark movies definately.
> 
> I will see if I can take some representative pictures on my setup once my replacement projector arrives, but in the end my advice is to spend the $40 and try it yourself.
> 
> 
> Do you have the projector? How do you like it?



Thanks. I'll be using it mostly for movies, in a light controlled room on a 1.1 gain screen, not sure if I'm going 110" or 120" inch... I'll mostly likely need it for movie watching.


I don't have the projector yet, I'm seriously considering it along with an epson 5010 though. I really want the best 3D out there, but I also don't want to suffer TOO much in black level, which is why I think a removable filter for a 1070 would be ideal.


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tryrrthg*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5130#post_23439868
> 
> 
> I got the W1070 about a week ago and am projecting it on a temporary blackout cloth screen. My room is completely light controlled. The projector is around 12 feet from the screen projecting around a 110" screen. I'm sitting 13 feet back. Projector is set to ECO mode and Cinema. I am a SO annoyed to report that I see rainbows. Watching Star Wars Episode IV I see rainbows A LOT, especially in the dark scenes inside the Death Star where there are bright lights in the background, or on white text on a dark scene.
> 
> 
> I did some reading in this thread last night and I may be outputing 24hz refresh rate from my Sony S550 blu-ray player so I might turn that off and see if the BenQ color wheel speeds up a bit. I read that the 24hz refresh rate causes the color wheel to run at it's slowest. Is this true?
> 
> 
> Are there any blu-ray players that would allow me to output at 50hz to increase the color wheel speed even more?
> 
> 
> Is there anything else I can do to tame the rainbows???



Neither me or my wife see the RBE but we do on Star Wars. We saw it especially on SW Episode II...On the other fifty or so movies watched, not a bit of it. Hopefully it is the same for you!


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5100#post_23430571
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Apparently you are fighting a righteous, but ultimately losing battle my friend.
> 
> It's alright I guess because after 170 pages there probably isn't much more that needs to be said about the W1070 anyway.
> 
> Saying that, I would love to hear from anyone who has made it 1000 hours without multiple exchanges or something blowing up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Acer made it over 4000 hours before the fan died (2 years). To put it in pespective my 20 year old 28" Sony Trinitron CRT probably had 30,000+ hours on it and was still going strong before being laid to rest.
> 
> Projectors...what's that saying..."Here for a good time, not a long time. So have a good time, the lamp doesn't shine everyday."....or something like that.



Closing in on 800 and no problems thus far. Will keep you posted.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5130#post_23441433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5130#post_23439384
> 
> 
> The lens shift gives you about 5% as a rough estimate, and it is annoying that the site does not let you adjust it. In a nutshell, only plan the lens shift to fine tune it and make it fit exactly, because it is only roughly 5" of play depending on screen size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so I have an :
> 
> 
> 8 foot ceiling
> 
> 106 inch screen
> 
> 
> Whats the lowest point that I could put bottom of screen with a 10" ceiling mount?
> 
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

 

Best to use the online calculator here:

 

http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/

 

This one does the same basic job but also has some additional functionality:

 

http://www.eliteprojectorcalculator.com/

 

You can feed in your figures and play around.

 



 

As you can see, assuming a 10 foot throw and a 106 inch screen, and the PJ set to roughly the midpoint of the zoom, and a 10 inch drop on the mount, you can have the base of the screen at 2ft 8in from the floor and 1ft from the ceiling.

 

Remember the ceiling distance is calculated from the ceiling to the centre of the lens, so I am not sure if you included that in your 10 inches or not. If not, add it to the 10 inches and play around with the calculator till you see the correct info.


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5130#post_23441518
> 
> 
> Best to use the online calculator here:
> 
> http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/
> 
> 
> This one does the same basic job but also has some additional functionality:
> 
> http://www.eliteprojectorcalculator.com/
> 
> 
> You can feed in your figures and play around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, assuming a 10 foot throw and a 106 inch screen, and the PJ set to roughly the midpoint of the zoom, and a 10 inch drop on the mount, you can have the base of the screen at 2ft 8in from the floor and 1ft from the ceiling.
> 
> 
> Remember the ceiling distance is calculated from the ceiling to the centre of the lens, so I am not sure if you included that in your 10 inches or not. If not, add it to the 10 inches and play around with the calculator till you see the correct info.



What he said lol...thanks Keith


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5130#post_23441518
> 
> 
> Best to use the online calculator here:
> 
> http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/
> 
> 
> This one does the same basic job but also has some additional functionality:
> 
> http://www.eliteprojectorcalculator.com/
> 
> 
> You can feed in your figures and play around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, assuming a 10 foot throw and a 106 inch screen, and the PJ set to roughly the midpoint of the zoom, and a 10 inch drop on the mount, you can have the base of the screen at 2ft 8in from the floor and 1ft from the ceiling.
> 
> 
> Remember the ceiling distance is calculated from the ceiling to the centre of the lens, so I am not sure if you included that in your 10 inches or not. If not, add it to the 10 inches and play around with the calculator till you see the correct info.



What he said lol...thanks Keith


----------



## tryrrthg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5130#post_23441509
> 
> 
> Neither me or my wife see the RBE but we do on Star Wars. We saw it especially on SW Episode II...On the other fifty or so movies watched, not a bit of it. Hopefully it is the same for you!



Good to know, thanks!


I put the lamp mode on economical instead of smart eco to dim the lamp a bit. I also turned off the 24hz output on my blu-ray player and it is now outputing 60hz. Both of those have helped and rainbows are not as bad as they were before, but I can still see them. They are more acceptable now. I ordered a cheap ND2 filter and step up ring to see if that helps at all. I figure I'll spend $8 on that set and see if it helps, if it does I'll shell out some more money for a Hoya ND filter.


----------



## deez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5130#post_23441518
> 
> 
> Best to use the online calculator here:
> 
> http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/
> 
> 
> This one does the same basic job but also has some additional functionality:
> 
> http://www.eliteprojectorcalculator.com/
> 
> 
> You can feed in your figures and play around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, assuming a 10 foot throw and a 106 inch screen, and the PJ set to roughly the midpoint of the zoom, and a 10 inch drop on the mount, you can have the base of the screen at 2ft 8in from the floor and 1ft from the ceiling.
> 
> 
> Remember the ceiling distance is calculated from the ceiling to the centre of the lens, so I am not sure if you included that in your 10 inches or not. If not, add it to the 10 inches and play around with the calculator till you see the correct info.



ty but this does not calculate lens offset.


----------



## pdxrealtor

FYI I have used the BenQ page to measure my "rough" projector hanging calculations. That said... does anyone know of a mono price mount that will work with not only this projector but future upgrades?


----------



## jp86

Also in discussion about mounting the projector using the BenQ site calculations. At default the it has the Zoom ratio set at 1.00. Am I correct in assuming that is the zoom ratio with the most clarity or am I thinking backwards? Thanks!


----------



## ///3oris

I'm just curious does anyone else have HDMI cable problems? It's very finicky... I have to plug the cable in just right. If I move it just a little it loses signal and I have to play with it for another few minutes to work again. I've tried 3 different cables and the same happens with them all. Plugged 2 of them into my TV and no such problems. It's like it barely makes the connection.


Do I have a defective unit or something?


Thanks...


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tryrrthg*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5130#post_23442512
> 
> 
> I also turned off the 24hz output on my blu-ray player and it is now outputing 60hz. Both of those have helped and rainbows are not as bad as they were before



If your blu-ray has an option to output at 50hz instead, you'll see even fewer since the color wheel runs even faster.


----------



## tryrrthg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5130#post_23443491
> 
> 
> If your blu-ray has an option to output at 50hz instead, you'll see even fewer since the color wheel runs even faster.


My Blu-Ray player does not have this option. Do you know of any (reasonably priced) players that do?


----------



## CheYC

Anyone have an idea of how many inches it is from the top of the projector to the center of the lens? Just trying to get an idea of how many inches I'll _actually_ be from the ceiling if I buy a given mount (say a 5" mount). Thanks!


----------



## Slick Wilhelm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *///3oris*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5130#post_23443293
> 
> 
> I'm just curious does anyone else have HDMI cable problems? It's very finicky... I have to plug the cable in just right. If I move it just a little it loses signal and I have to play with it for another few minutes to work again. I've tried 3 different cables and the same happens with them all. Plugged 2 of them into my TV and no such problems. It's like it barely makes the connection.
> 
> 
> Do I have a defective unit or something?
> 
> 
> Thanks...



I experienced this once, and only once(thank goodness!). I did have to wiggle the cable on both devices, but it's been rock solid since. I certainly didn't have to wiggle it more than once or twice, though. Sounds like you have to spend much more time at it. I'm not sure how you would solve this problem, assuming that you're getting the same behavior on both HDMI ports.


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5130#post_23443818
> 
> 
> Anyone have an idea of how many inches it is from the top of the projector to the center of the lens? Just trying to get an idea of how many inches I'll _actually_ be from the ceiling if I buy a given mount (say a 5" mount). Thanks!



I posted the distance, or at least a link to how to find it a while back in this thread. I'm mobile right now and don't have the time at the moment to hung it down, but on benq website look for downloads for the w1070, there are detailed measurements of the pj in one of the 2 downloads. I THINK it's 1.9", but not 100% sure about that.


----------



## Auric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *///3oris*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5130#post_23443293
> 
> 
> I'm just curious does anyone else have HDMI cable problems? It's very finicky... I have to plug the cable in just right. If I move it just a little it loses signal and I have to play with it for another few minutes to work again. I've tried 3 different cables and the same happens with them all. Plugged 2 of them into my TV and no such problems. It's like it barely makes the connection.
> 
> 
> Do I have a defective unit or something?
> 
> 
> Thanks...



Could it be this ?

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5010#post_23386332


----------



## ///3oris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Auric*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5130#post_23445375
> 
> 
> Could it be this ?
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5010#post_23386332



That sounds exactly right... because the connector only "snaps in" at the last 1/8" and I really have to press hard... definitely crappy design, but I won't be cutting my case. Tech support said they haven't heard of this before so it could be the unit. Suggested swapping it for another one.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *///3oris*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5160#post_23446044
> 
> 
> That sounds exactly right... because the connector only "snaps in" at the last 1/8" and I really have to press hard... definitely crappy design, but I won't be cutting my case. Tech support said they haven't heard of this before so it could be the unit. Suggested swapping it for another one.



You can probably cut the plastic of your HDMI plug to make it thinner so hopefully it can insert deeper.


I also found HDMI plug to be sensitive, but in my case it is not on the PJ. I have a 7.5m cable through the wall and roof and it has always been working solid since install, but yesterday it suddently can't detect signal. Worked ok on all other cables but just not this long one. Very frustrated because I really don't want to climb into the roof (again) to swap cables... but fortunately the problem is on the inside socket of my wall plate. After a bit of wiggling it worked, so hopefully I only need to swap the wall plate.


I think it is not a good idea to swap the PJ if nothing major is going wrong. Benq's quality control is not very tight, you may very well get a new unit with other issues. My first PJ works ok, but the left and right side can't focus at the same time. It is only noticable on test pattern and fonts, but not video. There are also faint cricket sound after 1 hour of use. They are all minor and I can certainly tolerate them if I'm not too fussy. But I am fussy! I have debated for a long time whether to risk other faults to change it. But eventually I bit the bullet and changed it after 4 weeks from purchase. Unlike Amazon, in Australia it is a hard fight to get it changed. In the end they gave me a new unit with the same build date and firmware. I was lucky that the new unit has a much better uniform focus, and a little less CA, and no cricket sound. Time will tell whether it will develop cricket sound later on, but at least the focus issue is gone. So I'm happy, for now.


Swaping unit is really like a lottery.


----------



## pdxrealtor

I just got mine today. I guess I should get it out and start running it to make sure there are no issues. I won't have a screen up or projector hung for a while.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tryrrthg*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5130#post_23442512
> 
> 
> I ordered a cheap ND2 filter and step up ring to see if that helps at all. I figure I'll spend $8 on that set and see if it helps, if it does I'll shell out some more money for a Hoya ND filter.



If the 'cheap set' of ND2 work then why would you then purchase the considerably more expensive Hoya ND filter? I am intrigued ..... I have both a 'cheap' ND2 >$5 and a variable filter (both work well for 2D) and I don't see why you would need to get a more expensive one.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdxrealtor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5160#post_23446407
> 
> 
> I just got mine today. I guess I should get it out and start running it to make sure there are no issues. I won't have a screen up or projector hung for a while.



How have you resisted taking the projector out and using it? You must have a very strong willpower.


Seriously, get it out and try it as your return/replacement clock is ticking. BUT, remember if you do take it out and use it I am sure it will force you to get a screen up and the projector hung sooner than you have planned as you will get great pleasure out of it!! LOL.


----------



## deez

What are the least expensive 3d glasses you can get for this unit?

http://3dglassesunlimited.com/shop/dlp-3d-glasses-by-quantum-3d/ 


Will those work?


----------



## ///3oris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5160#post_23446390
> 
> 
> You can probably cut the plastic of your HDMI plug to make it thinner so hopefully it can insert deeper.
> 
> 
> I also found HDMI plug to be sensitive, but in my case it is not on the PJ. I have a 7.5m cable through the wall and roof and it has always been working solid since install, but yesterday it suddently can't detect signal. Worked ok on all other cables but just not this long one. Very frustrated because I really don't want to climb into the roof (again) to swap cables... but fortunately the problem is on the inside socket of my wall plate. After a bit of wiggling it worked, so hopefully I only need to swap the wall plate.
> 
> 
> I think it is not a good idea to swap the PJ if nothing major is going wrong. Benq's quality control is not very tight, you may very well get a new unit with other issues. My first PJ works ok, but the left and right side can't focus at the same time. It is only noticable on test pattern and fonts, but not video. There are also faint cricket sound after 1 hour of use. They are all minor and I can certainly tolerate them if I'm not too fussy. But I am fussy! I have debated for a long time whether to risk other faults to change it. But eventually I bit the bullet and changed it after 4 weeks from purchase. Unlike Amazon, in Australia it is a hard fight to get it changed. In the end they gave me a new unit with the same build date and firmware. I was lucky that the new unit has a much better uniform focus, and a little less CA, and no cricket sound. Time will tell whether it will develop cricket sound later on, but at least the focus issue is gone. So I'm happy, for now.
> 
> 
> Swaping unit is really like a lottery.



Thanks for your input... thanks to the other poster who linked to the problem I now don't have the issue anymore. Just have to press the connector pretty tight against the housing and works like a charm every time!










The issue I'm having now is that the image is "bowing." I can align it so that vertically it's parallel to the screen, but horizontally it bows, no matter how I angle the projector I can't get parallel lines. I'm not sure if it's something I'm doing or not.


My procedure is as follows:

- Put projector in pattern mode

- Zoom is in the center of the range

- Placed projector on a table and stacked books below it, until the image is "square"

- Centered the lens to the center of the screen, so no trapezoids in any direction (Keystone set to 0)

- Image still bows, where the center is lower than the left/right corners, looks like a hammock where the center is sagging a bit


Is something to be expected? I'm not really fond of it. Could it be a result of the zoom level or something else? Can provide a picture if my explanation doesn't make sense....


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *///3oris*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5160#post_23447245
> 
> 
> My procedure is as follows:
> 
> - Put projector in pattern mode
> 
> - Zoom is in the center of the range
> 
> - Placed projector on a table and stacked books below it, until the image is "square"
> 
> - Centered the lens to the center of the screen, so no trapezoids in any direction (Keystone set to 0)
> 
> - Image still bows, where the center is lower than the left/right corners, looks like a hammock where the center is sagging a bit
> 
> 
> Is something to be expected? I'm not really fond of it. Could it be a result of the zoom level or something else? Can provide a picture if my explanation doesn't make sense....



Never seen this on my 2 PJs, no matter what zoom level. Is your wall or screen 100% flat? Otherwise it is definately faulty.


----------



## pdxrealtor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *///3oris*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5160#post_23447245
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input... thanks to the other poster who linked to the problem I now don't have the issue anymore. Just have to press the connector pretty tight against the housing and works like a charm every time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The issue I'm having now is that the image is "bowing." I can align it so that vertically it's parallel to the screen, but horizontally it bows, no matter how I angle the projector I can't get parallel lines. I'm not sure if it's something I'm doing or not.
> 
> 
> My procedure is as follows:
> 
> - Put projector in pattern mode
> 
> - Zoom is in the center of the range
> 
> - Placed projector on a table and stacked books below it, until the image is "square"
> 
> - Centered the lens to the center of the screen, so no trapezoids in any direction (Keystone set to 0)
> 
> - Image still bows, where the center is lower than the left/right corners, looks like a hammock where the center is sagging a bit
> 
> 
> Is something to be expected? I'm not really fond of it. Could it be a result of the zoom level or something else? Can provide a picture if my explanation doesn't make sense....



There is a setting in the menu that I think will fix your issue. I just unboxed and played around with my new PJ and I came across a setting that when +/- will straighten the side edges or bow them in. I don't recall the name, I'm sorry. However, it's not buried in the menu. Hope this helps. I'm very new to the PJ, not only the BQ but in general.


----------



## pdxrealtor

Have you all determined what provides the best picture? Closer mounting or farther mounting?


I have the freedom to do either, but want the best balance. I also have to consider that future projectors will be mounted and since I'm running power/HDMI I'd like a good universal mounting point as well.


----------



## ///3oris

Not sure if this should go in a different thread or not.... but after living with my BenQ W1070 for the past two days I've learned a lot (both good and bad). I'll try not to belabor the point too much, so I'll just give a quick breakdown. Keep in mind, these are points which are important to me and may not be to you.


Good:

- Excellent picture quality/colors right out of the box

- Bright (like watching a flat panel at night)

- Has vertical lens shift & 12v trigger

- Surprisingly very good sound for a non-permanent installation

- Shorter throw distance than most projectors


Bad:

- Firmware bugs: I keep muting it and it keeps unmuting every time I switch inputs on my receiver or restart the projector (it's very loud/startling) - my firmware is v1.05

- HDMI plug issue detailed previously (you have to really force it into the PJ for it to receive signal)

- Loud fan - "ok" for TV, but a deal killer when watching quieter content (I was watching Game of Thrones and it was distracting in the quiet scenes)

- Black levels are pretty weak, especially for critical viewing*****

- Mine has geometry issues (bigger issue with test patterns than actual content, but it bothers me)

- I don't know how to explain it, but scenes with white/black material look extremely bright and the blacks get washed out) - is this true of all projectors? Maybe it's possible to calibrate that out... not sure


Having said all of this, I'm going to try some other PJ's. I don't know if my expectations are just out of whack for the projector world, in general, or if this is just considered an entry level PJ, where all the negatives I mentioned are expected? From all the reviews I read, I thought it was supposed to be the bees knees.


I'm curious what others think about my findings or maybe offer suggestions.



EDIT: **** I think I had my terminology incorrect... it wasn't the black levels that were weak, it was the "shadow detail," I think. Basically when a scene is darker there's no gradiation to the black... for example, it looks more like the image at the top than the bottom: http://www.avforums.com/forums/attachments/lcd-led-lcd-tvs/105652d1232477994-46w4000-shadow-detail-crushedlcdcontrast.jpg


----------



## ///3oris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5160#post_23447671
> 
> 
> Never seen this on my 2 PJs, no matter what zoom level. Is your wall or screen 100% flat? Otherwise it is definately faulty.



Projecting onto a 100" Visual Apex tensioned screen. Didn't see the problem projecting onto a wall (no borders to line up with)


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *///3oris*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5160#post_23447787
> 
> 
> - Firmware bugs: I keep muting it and it keeps unmuting every time I switch inputs on my receiver or restart the projector (it's very loud/startling) - my firmware is v1.05
> 
> - Black levels are pretty weak, especially for critical viewing
> 
> -- I don't know how to explain it, but scenes with white/black material look extremely bright and the blacks get washed out) - is this true of all projectors? Maybe it's possible to calibrate that out... not sure



Tried set volume to zero?


Calibration makes quite a big improvement in terms of blacks. Then set brightness to 47-48, contrast to 56, gamma to 2.4 for movie viewing. This is my setting to see 17 on black and 248 on white clipping. You may also consider ND2 filter since your screen is only 100". I'm on 135" wall so the brightness is just right.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *///3oris*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5160#post_23447793
> 
> 
> Projecting onto a 100" Visual Apex tensioned screen. Didn't see the problem projecting onto a wall (no borders to line up with)



Are you sure the boarder on the tensioned screen is absolutely flat? Probably worth investing a laser leveler to check (another excuse to buy more toys).


----------



## tryrrthg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5160#post_23446760
> 
> 
> If the 'cheap set' of ND2 work then why would you then purchase the considerably more expensive Hoya ND filter? I am intrigued ..... I have both a 'cheap' ND2 >$5 and a variable filter (both work well for 2D) and I don't see why you would need to get a more expensive one.



I just like the idea of having a glass filter instead of plexi-glass, that's all. Just one of those nit picky things people do when they are obsessed with AV stuff... Also others have mentioned that their plastic lenses have warped/melted from the heat. Don't get me wrong, if the cheap one works and I don't think it's getting very hot I will likely just keep using it.


Did you use an ND filter to get rid of rainbows? If so, did it work?


----------



## desibanda

I had w1070 that I end by returning due to Recall code and uneven focus across whole screen. I then brought Epson 3020 and tested for 3 days. I have grey Screen using SW unique Grey. I was not really satisfied with EPSON mainly of its dull color and fading picture over all. I did like smoothness of picture watching and feel of good quality. That been said I decided to return that too and buy Benqw1070 again! On the Pro side as many have said before its Super bright and Sharp and crystal sharp with Blu ray. Black color are near great on Grey Screen and overall picture viewing is good. On the negative side I ‘feel’ it sometimes judder specially if input is from Laptop but other viewers in my home said they don’t see any difference.


----------



## jp86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5160#post_23448245
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about calibration improving the absolute black level, but these settings do give the appearance of more contrast on some scenes.
> 
> I agree 100% with going for an ND2 filter. A 100" screen, unless it is grey, is going to be blazingly bright, which will exagerate the mediocre black level of any projector.
> 
> I am on a 9.5 foot wide screen, gain


----------



## Slick Wilhelm

Is there really no way to download new firmware and install via a USB flash drive? I've just been googling and I haven't found anywhere to get new firmware. My w1070 came with 1.05, which may or may not be the latest.


----------



## ///3oris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5160#post_23447940
> 
> 
> Tried set volume to zero?



I did after it happened enough times to annoy me, and I don't remember whether that got reset every time or not (will check again today).


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5160#post_23447940
> 
> 
> Calibration makes quite a big improvement in terms of blacks. Then set brightness to 47-48, contrast to 56, gamma to 2.4 for movie viewing. This is my setting to see 17 on black and 248 on white clipping. You may also consider ND2 filter since your screen is only 100". I'm on 135" wall so the brightness is just right.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5160#post_23448245
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about calibration improving the absolute black level, but these settings do give the appearance of more contrast on some scenes.
> 
> I agree 100% with going for an ND2 filter. A 100" screen, unless it is grey, is going to be blazingly bright, which will exagerate the mediocre black level of any projector.



I edited my original post... I think I may have screwed up when I was talking about "black level." I believe what I was really referring to is called shadow detail. I did a quick search and came up with this picture: http://www.avforums.com/forums/attachments/lcd-led-lcd-tvs/105652d1232477994-46w4000-shadow-detail-crushedlcdcontrast.jpg . It looks more like the top image where the dark areas start to blend together and lose detail. The blacks are actually black with the lights off and I like the brightness, where it looks more like a TV than a theater setting.


Sorry, for my misuse of the technical terms.


----------



## ///3oris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jp86*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5160#post_23448355
> 
> 
> I was getting ready to pull the trigger on a Jamestown white screen, but after all this talk, I may change to the high contrast gray material! I am doing a 106" screen (he said he can make it that size) and now you all have me concerned about the brightness since my room is light controlled! Will be used for a mix of movies and also for NFL/MLB games. During sporting events there will be some can lights on dimmers on so there aren't a bunch of dudes sitting around in the dark together and kicking over beers in the dark.
> 
> 
> Newb question: what produces the sharper picture, mounting the projector at 1.00 zoom as close as possible or back further increasing the zoom. When I use the calculator in the BenQ site, it is default 1.00 zoom and has the projector 8'10" from the screen for a 106" diagonal image.



If you want, I can take some pictures to give you an idea... if you're used to TV, the image isn't too bright... I love it







(A friend of mine, who hates the "washed out image look" from projectors - even in the movie theaters - loved it for sure.)


Again, I have extremely limited experience, but from everything I've read and seen, gray "dulls" the image and gives a better sense of contrast. I was also contemplating going with gray. Instead, I think silver is a better option (check out the Silver Fire threads and specifically, threads/pictures by "MississippiMan"). It's darker and high gain at the same time vs a gray which is just slightly darker/duller (it seems to me). Supposedly this helps with ambient light even more as well....


Again, I don't have first hand experience (although I guess I could test with the samples that I have!), so take this with a big grain of salt....


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5160#post_23446760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tryrrthg*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5130#post_23442512
> 
> 
> I ordered a cheap ND2 filter and step up ring to see if that helps at all. I figure I'll spend $8 on that set and see if it helps, if it does I'll shell out some more money for a Hoya ND filter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the 'cheap set' of ND2 work then why would you then purchase the considerably more expensive Hoya ND filter? I am intrigued ..... I have both a 'cheap' ND2 >$5 and a variable filter (both work well for 2D) and I don't see why you would need to get a more expensive one.
Click to expand...

 

The cheap ones can introduce colour errors - they aren't all that 'neutral' sometimes. Sometimes they are - cheap filters are a bit of a gamble. Filters aren't all that easy to make properly. A ND filter has to pass the colours unchanged and the glass has to be of optical standard so it doesn't introduce errors of its own. In photography, for example, you may have a $2,000 lens but when you stick a $10 filter in front of it, every image you make is being made through a $10 piece of glass. In a lot of applications it doesn't really matter, but in some it does. If accuracy of colour rendition is really important, then it's important that the ND filter is truly neutral.  If the ND filter you (or anyone) is using seems to be acceptable and you don't notice a shift in the way colours are reproduced, then it's probably good enough. You might even be able to calibrate out any errors it introduces. The bottom line is that the w1070 is an inexpensive PJ, so I think it's easy to overthink this whole issue of the filters and the quality etc.


----------



## jp86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *///3oris*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5160#post_23448503
> 
> 
> If you want, I can take some pictures to give you an idea... if you're used to TV, the image isn't too bright... I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A friend of mine, who hates the "washed out image look" from projectors - even in the movie theaters - loved it for sure.)
> 
> 
> Again, I have extremely limited experience, but from everything I've read and seen, gray "dulls" the image and gives a better sense of contrast. I was also contemplating going with gray. Instead, I think silver is a better option (check out the Silver Fire threads and specifically, threads/pictures by "MississippiMan"). It's darker and high gain at the same time vs a gray which is just slightly darker/duller (it seems to me). Supposedly this helps with ambient light even more as well....
> 
> 
> Again, I don't have first hand experience (although I guess I could test with the samples that I have!), so take this with a big grain of salt....



That would be great if you could take some pictures! Thanks for the advice


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slick Wilhelm*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5160#post_23448356
> 
> 
> Is there really no way to download new firmware and install via a USB flash drive? I've just been googling and I haven't found anywhere to get new firmware. My w1070 came with 1.05, which may or may not be the latest.



You have the latest firmware. Benq does not allow you to update the firmware at home. A while back someone posted 105 firmware with an installer that had to be used with a PC.


----------



## desibanda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jp86*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5160#post_23449857
> 
> 
> That would be great if you could take some pictures! Thanks for the advice



Agree with Grey Screen, I am using SW unique Grey Paint and its perfect for W1070. I have used Epson3020 as well but it washes it out.


----------



## rwestley

Grey and silver screens often cause "hot spots" and can cause all kinds of viewing issues with certain seating arrangements. I would suggest a standard mat white screen for best viewing especially with 3d.


----------



## Cowboys

After waiting a week anxiously for my W1070 ordered from NCIX to arrive, I receive the unit today. I was hoping to have it ready to watch game 7 of the NBA final tonight but I encounter a couple issues: 1. My old monoprice mount won't work for this pj. 2. The unit was manufactured back in Jan 2013 and it has version 1.04. Is there anything wrong with version 1.04? How do I get it updated to the latest version which is 1.05 I believe. This pj has three small holes for the mount, my mount has four big legs which won't line up with the pj three holes. Can some one recommend a cheap mount for this pj? I believe I paid $13 for the monoprice mount that works nicely with my old Dwin pj. I do need the mount to extend down about 20 inches from the ceiling. Thanks guys.


----------



## petesvt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5160#post_23450652
> 
> 
> After waiting a week anxiously for my W1070 ordered from NCIX to arrive, I receive the unit today. I was hoping to have it ready to watch game 7 of the NBA final tonight but I encounter a couple issues: 1. My old monoprice mount won't work for this pj. 2. The unit was manufactured back in Jan 2013 and it has version 1.04. Is there anything wrong with version 1.04? How do I get it updated to the latest version which is 1.05 I believe. This pj has three small holes for the mount, my mount has four big legs which won't line up with the pj three holes. Can some one recommend a cheap mount for this pj? I believe I paid $13 for the monoprice mount that works nicely with my old Dwin pj. I do need the mount to extend down about 20 inches from the ceiling. Thanks guys.



Im on 1.04 with close to 500 hours and no issues.


----------



## Cowboys

^^

Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petesvt*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5160#post_23450961
> 
> 
> Im on 1.04 with close to 500 hours and no issues.



The only major difference between 104 and 105 is that 104 would not hold the ISF settings. If you are not using them don't worry. If you are than 105 is for you.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slick Wilhelm*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5160#post_23448356
> 
> 
> Is there really no way to download new firmware and install via a USB flash drive? I've just been googling and I haven't found anywhere to get new firmware. My w1070 came with 1.05, which may or may not be the latest.



1.05 is still currently the latest, I check often and will post it here if there's ever a 1.06.


----------



## ///3oris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jp86*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5160#post_23449857
> 
> 
> I was getting ready to pull the trigger on a Jamestown white screen, but after all this talk, I may change to the high contrast gray material! I am doing a 106" screen (he said he can make it that size) and now you all have me concerned about the brightness since my room is light controlled! Will be used for a mix of movies and also for NFL/MLB games. During sporting events there will be some can lights on dimmers on so there aren't a bunch of dudes sitting around in the dark together and kicking over beers in the dark.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jp86*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5160#post_23449857
> 
> 
> That would be great if you could take some pictures! Thanks for the advice



Here are some pics.... hope it helps you guys. Keep in mind the PJ settings have not been changed from factory as far as the picture goes and I just put the PJ on the table, so it's not lined up as well as I'd like on the screen. All pictures are in Eco mode and I didn't pause a single thing, so if you see blurriness, etc... it has nothing to do with the PJ, these are moving scenes.


Back of PJ with the screen up:
 


Screen down showing a baseball game in Media Center (looks less washed out in person):
 


Hokey:
 


Soccer:
 


Although the picture makes it look as though the room is dark, here's an actual picture of how bright it is (ignore the mess







):
 


Now, to give you an idea of the difference between lights on/off with non-sports/bright content:
 


Lights off:


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tryrrthg*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5160#post_23448080
> 
> 
> I just like the idea of having a glass filter instead of plexi-glass, that's all. Just one of those nit picky things people do when they are obsessed with AV stuff... Also others have mentioned that their plastic lenses have warped/melted from the heat. Don't get me wrong, if the cheap one works and I don't think it's getting very hot I will likely just keep using it.
> 
> 
> Did you use an ND filter to get rid of rainbows? If so, did it work?



Hi, thanks for the response I understand. Let me say that I have had the projector from February and the plexi-glass filter has not warped (500+ hours - probably half with it on - only used for 2D). My ND2 filter was used directly on the inside the front of the lense mount (i.e. inside the outer edge of the mount) but the variable is on an adapter ring which puts it on the outside of the lense housing and a little further away from the heat (not a lot but a little). The variable is cooler than the ND2. Just worth noting.


I got the filter primarily for darker blacks and shades. But I did note that the rainbow effect was also cut, not completely, it was much less noticeable.


In addition, there appears to be NO colour shift or distortions when using the filters. Maybe I have been lucky here but I am very happy with my 'cheapie' filters from ebay.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5160#post_23450652
> 
> 
> I encounter a couple issues: 1. My old monoprice mount won't work for this pj. ............. This pj has three small holes for the mount, my mount has four big legs which won't line up with the pj three holes. Can some one recommend a cheap mount for this pj? I believe I paid $13 for the monoprice mount that works nicely with my old Dwin pj. I do need the mount to extend down about 20 inches from the ceiling. Thanks guys.



Just a thought, can you make an adapter 'plate' for your projector/mount combination. As the holes don't line up use a shaped piece of plywood and screw it to the projector and then to the mount, or vice-versa, depending upon access to the holes etc. It might save you the expense of a new mount.


----------



## ///3oris

In other good news..... I wanted my wife to listen to the PJ during some quiet scenes and she quickly identified that something is wrong with the sound. I checked the receiver, sure enough, my son changed the settings which put it in 2ch mode. With all speakers driven, there's much more surround noise, even in quiet scenes where the PJ is less noticeable. You can easily hear it, but as long as you're paying attention to the content on TV it's just background noise (doesn't annoy her, but annoys me). Still considering trying the Optoma HD25, but can likely live with this


----------



## accordex

I am currently at 1200 Hours on this PJ....FW 1.03 No issues other than the ones out of the box.


1. Focus is horrible, not noticeable on movies, but on PC desktop/web pages...Pick a side, pretty much. Either crystal clear on the left or right half. 85-90% clear focus between the two when you balance it out.


2. I moved the PJ 2 months ago 1-1/2-2 feet forward after reading that when you apply focus, the picture should get smaller?. Not sure it that is right or not, but originally I had it at zero focus (where turning the focus ring would make the picture larger). This -moving it forward- created a horrible warp effect where the bottom of the screen has an arch upwards (in the center), and a slight arch downward on the top. It helped my keystone issue to where I could set it at -1 instead of -2.


3. 3D...I'm not sure if people on here are completely over-blowing the 3d capabilities of this PJ to extremes or I'm expecting way too much? I have tried and tried to get help on this forum and from V-Apex, where I bought it. The 3D is completely useless unless you are watching a demo video. I use the LG one, which works well, when scenes are slowed down to a crawl..that is the ONLY time anything will come towards you. Movies, however, are unwatchable. Depth is pretty good, but any kind of pop-out scene, get's blurred before it makes it 5" off the screen. I have tried an HTPC, Bluray-Player, Set-Top 3D Media Box...nothing... I even took it off the ceiling, put it onto the screen at about 50"...same thing. Turned it onto a bright white wall...same result. Any pop out scene got blurred. I have tried videos others have suggested, like the Imax Space station, where the glass breaks off and flies towards you...nope..it breaks off and gets put into the bottom of the screen blurred. I should mention I have the Sainsonic 144hz glasses, as well as 3dTV corp glasses. No difference, other than 3dtv corp ones are clearly a bit brighter and more comfortable. Any live/animated action scene that is not slowed down in frames, is unwatchable.


4. Blue tint. I think I've seen people post about this. Anytime there is anything blue in a tv show or movie, the screen fill up with blue. I first noticed this on Dexter, where someone was driving a car and from a side profile, the palm trees, they were driving past where highlighted in blue, as if someone took a crayon and traced them. It shows up in a lot of content.


5. SD content... no go... Looks clear on any TV in the house(as it is DVD quality). Not on the PJ...in all fairness no PJ at 120", would SD content look good...I get that...but damn, this thing takes it to a another level.



I wish I had bought a motorized screen and put a 55" plasma/led behind it. Then, and only then would the PJ be beneficial. A movie here and there. GREAT...1080p @ 120" Movies are awesome.


Take this post for what it's worth. I bought this PJ based on the amazing reviews it got all around. "3D is better than theater" nope...It rivals any LED/Plasma..nope... Beyond the wow factor of starring at a huge 120" screen, which you can easily achieve from pretty much any PJ out there, I don't see the benefit. The 46" Sony LCD manufactured in 2007, I have in my upstairs living room, has 10x the picture/color/clarity/no color bleed.


----------



## mekret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *accordex*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5190#post_23451444
> 
> 
> I am currently at 1200 Hours on this PJ....FW 1.03 No issues other than the ones out of the box.
> 
> 
> 1. Focus is horrible, not noticeable on movies, but on PC desktop/web pages...Pick a side, pretty much. Either crystal clear on the left or right half. 85-90% clear focus between the two when you balance it out.
> 
> 
> 2. I moved the PJ 2 months ago 1-1/2-2 feet forward after reading that when you apply focus, the picture should get smaller?. Not sure it that is right or not, but originally I had it at zero focus (where turning the focus ring would make the picture larger). This -moving it forward- created a horrible warp effect where the bottom of the screen has an arch upwards (in the center), and a slight arch downward on the top. It helped my keystone issue to where I could set it at -1 instead of -2.
> 
> 
> 3. 3D...I'm not sure if people on here are completely over-blowing the 3d capabilities of this PJ to extremes or I'm expecting way too much? I have tried and tried to get help on this forum and from V-Apex, where I bought it. The 3D is completely useless unless you are watching a demo video. I use the LG one, which works well, when scenes are slowed down to a crawl..that is the ONLY time anything will come towards you. Movies, however, are unwatchable. Depth is pretty good, but any kind of pop-out scene, get's blurred before it makes it 5" off the screen. I have tried an HTPC, Bluray-Player, Set-Top 3D Media Box...nothing... I even took it off the ceiling, put it onto the screen at about 50"...same thing. Turned it onto a bright white wall...same result. Any pop out scene got blurred. I have tried videos others have suggested, like the Imax Space station, where the glass breaks off and flies towards you...nope..it breaks off and gets put into the bottom of the screen blurred. I should mention I have the Sainsonic 144hz glasses, as well as 3dTV corp glasses. No difference, other than 3dtv corp ones are clearly a bit brighter and more comfortable. Any live/animated action scene that is not slowed down in frames, is unwatchable.
> 
> 
> 4. Blue tint. I think I've seen people post about this. Anytime there is anything blue in a tv show or movie, the screen fill up with blue. I first noticed this on Dexter, where someone was driving a car and from a side profile, the palm trees, they were driving past where highlighted in blue, as if someone took a crayon and traced them. It shows up in a lot of content.
> 
> 
> 5. SD content... no go... Looks clear on any TV in the house(as it is DVD quality). Not on the PJ...in all fairness no PJ at 120", would SD content look good...I get that...but damn, this thing takes it to a another level.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had bought a motorized screen and put a 55" plasma/led behind it. Then, and only then would the PJ be beneficial. A movie here and there. GREAT...1080p @ 120" Movies are awesome.
> 
> 
> Take this post for what it's worth. I bought this PJ based on the amazing reviews it got all around. "3D is better than theater" nope...It rivals any LED/Plasma..nope... Beyond the wow factor of starring at a huge 120" screen, which you can easily achieve from pretty much any PJ out there, I don't see the benefit. The 46" Sony LCD manufactured in 2007, I have in my upstairs living room, has 10x the picture/color/clarity/no color bleed.




I'm over 1700 hours on 1.03 and have none of those issues as far as I can tell. All the 3D movies I've watched so far seem great using the BenQ glasses.


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5190#post_23451122
> 
> 
> The only major difference between 104 and 105 is that 104 would not hold the ISF settings. If you are not using them don't worry. If you are than 105 is for you.


Good to know. Thanks.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5190#post_23451382
> 
> 
> Just a thought, can you make an adapter 'plate' for your projector/mount combination. As the holes don't line up use a shaped piece of plywood and screw it to the projector and then to the mount, or vice-versa, depending upon access to the holes etc. It might save you the expense of a new mount.


I actually manage to get the mount to work. Thanks.


----------



## lapino

My w1070 has a noticeable brighter image from the middle to the left. Corners are even, it's about the lower half of the image, left part. This is very noticeable when using subtitles. Is this a know issue? Anything I can do about this? It is not really visible on normal viewing, but since I do use subs a lot, it bothers me. My wife also noticed it, which is a first because she usually doesn't care a bit about picture quality.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *accordex*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5190#post_23451444
> 
> 
> 3. 3D...I'm not sure if people on here are completely over-blowing the 3d capabilities of this PJ to extremes or I'm expecting way too much? I have tried and tried to get help on this forum and from V-Apex, where I bought it. The 3D is completely useless unless you are watching a demo video. I use the LG one, which works well, when scenes are slowed down to a crawl..that is the ONLY time anything will come towards you. Movies, however, are unwatchable. Depth is pretty good, but any kind of pop-out scene, get's blurred before it makes it 5" off the screen. I have tried an HTPC, Bluray-Player, Set-Top 3D Media Box...nothing... I even took it off the ceiling, put it onto the screen at about 50"...same thing. Turned it onto a bright white wall...same result. Any pop out scene got blurred. I have tried videos others have suggested, like the Imax Space station, where the glass breaks off and flies towards you...nope..it breaks off and gets put into the bottom of the screen blurred. I should mention I have the Sainsonic 144hz glasses, as well as 3dTV corp glasses. No difference, other than 3dtv corp ones are clearly a bit brighter and more comfortable. Any live/animated action scene that is not slowed down in frames, is unwatchable.



I also have $17 Sainsoic glass and I'd say the 3D effect is pretty good, not as good as theatres but close. If you think any pop out becomes blurred, is it because of your eye's 3D perception different from other people? If an object pops out, it just pops out without blur.


The most impressive is the IMAX under the sea. In some scenes I literally feel like scuba diving at that location. And there was a big fish whose nose pops out to reach you and you can almost feel like to touch it. Some Dredd scenes also have good pop out. But my eye feels tired after 2 hours so can't watch it for too long.


And I need all the tricks to bring up the brightness and color to do proper 3D. I have to crank up contrast to maybe 60, increase gamma to 2.2, 10 clicks on each RGB gain, 10 clicks on 6 color saturation. I have to sacrifice some clipping to have sufficient brightness and color saturation for 3D.


----------



## aufrank

yeah,that the entry level projector W1070 is mainly a concurrence for the Optoma HD33, not for the Benq W7000.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5190#post_23451130
> 
> 
> 1.05 is still currently the latest, I check often and will post it here if there's ever a 1.06.



Thanks, We really appreciate it.


----------



## Cowboys

Finally, just got the pj mounted perfectly without using Len shift nor keystone. I was a bit disappointed when receiving the pj as it is so small and looks like kids toy. How does it look? Absolutely jaw dropping gorgeous out of the box. I literally just finished ceiling mounted it and haven't got time to do any picture adjustment. I came from a 10 yrs old plus hi-end 720p pj that I paid over $6k and this $900 pj is just about a thousand times better. I mean it is not even close comparison. Movies look good with full lights on (very watchable) but when the lights are out, it is show time. 2D looks fantastic, 3D looks beyond amazing. I have a complete dark theater painted in deep purple all around with no window which helps bring out the stunning picture. I have a few mkv ripped over and under 3D movies I was trying to play but the over and under option on the pj is not selectable, SBS plays fine. Any idea how I can get the over under to work? I only use my HTPC as source to play all of my movies via media browser/Window Media Center. Thanks guys for recommending this pj as it is truly a bargain for what it can do.


----------



## OZReddog

I am glad you got your mount working and the the W1070 is all you expected.


Re the under over, see the following post 2 pages back. Note the ones marked * these are the only possibilities for under over (Top-Bottom).:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith AP*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5130#post_23440012
> 
> 
> Jonathan, here's info pasted from the manual...
> 
> *Format Resolution Refresh rate (Hz) H. Freq. (KHz) Pixel Freq. (MHz) Aspect*
> 480i** 720 (1440) x 480 59.94 15.73 27 16:9
> 
> 480p 720 x 480 59.94 31.47 27 16:9
> 
> 576i 720 (1440) x 576 50 15.63 27 16:9
> 
> 576p 720 x 576 50 31.25 27 16:9
> 720/50p* 1280 x 720 50 37.5 74.25 16:9
> 720/60p* 1280 x 720 60 45.00 74.25 16:9
> 1080/24P* 1920 x 1080 24 27 74.25 16:9
> 
> 1080/25P 1920 x 1080 25 28.13 74.25 16:9
> 
> 1080/30P 1920 x 1080 30 33.75 74.25 16:9
> 1080/50i*** 1920 x 1080 50 28.13 74.25 16:9
> 1080/60i*** 1920 x 1080 60 33.75 74.25 16:9
> 
> 1080/50P 1920 x 1080 50 56.25 148.5 16:9
> 
> 1080/60P 1920 x 1080 60 67.5 148.5 16:9
> 
> *Supported timing for 3D signal with Frame Packing and Top-Bottom format.
> 
> **Supported timing for 3D signal with Frame Sequential format.
> 
> ***Supported timing for 3D signal with Side-by-Side format.


----------



## Cowboys

^^

Thanks. Which one is the best to use? My HTPC has all of those setting.


----------



## hotjt133

Over under is available on 1080p/24hz.


I have another issue on sub titles. I tried PowerDVD and MPC to play either SBS or OU contents with srt sub title files, but they are only rendered in one frame, so only the left or the right eye can see it. Very annoying. Anyone knows what player or what setting can render sub titles in both frames?


----------



## Cowboys

What is the difference between 3D frame packing and 3D over and under? I switched between the two on the fly and couldn't see the difference. I only notice when I press the info button, format shows 1080p 24Hz on over under and format as 1.04 (my firmware version?) for frame packing. Thanks.

On a side, I barely notice the pj noise at all and it is mounted directly above me and about 6' to my ear. My old pj made a much louder noise.


----------



## Cowboys

I have 4 3DTV glasses and like them a lot. They are too big for my kids however. Can someone recommend a kid size glasses? Thanks.


----------



## Auric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *accordex*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5190#post_23451444
> 
> 
> 3. 3D...I'm not sure if people on here are completely over-blowing the 3d capabilities of this PJ to extremes or I'm expecting way too much? I have tried and tried to get help on this forum and from V-Apex, where I bought it. The 3D is completely useless unless you are watching a demo video. I use the LG one, which works well, when scenes are slowed down to a crawl..that is the ONLY time anything will come towards you. Movies, however, are unwatchable. Depth is pretty good, but any kind of pop-out scene, get's blurred before it makes it 5" off the screen. I have tried an HTPC, Bluray-Player, Set-Top 3D Media Box...nothing... I even took it off the ceiling, put it onto the screen at about 50"...same thing. Turned it onto a bright white wall...same result. Any pop out scene got blurred. I have tried videos others have suggested, like the Imax Space station, where the glass breaks off and flies towards you...nope..it breaks off and gets put into the bottom of the screen blurred. I should mention I have the Sainsonic 144hz glasses, as well as 3dTV corp glasses. No difference, other than 3dtv corp ones are clearly a bit brighter and more comfortable. Any live/animated action scene that is not slowed down in frames, is unwatchable.
> 
> .



There must be something wrong.....


First of all what you see in 3D is what the Movie Producer wants to show you. If they don't want so show Pop-Outs than you won't get Pop-Outs to see. The PJ is only capable to show what's in the Software (Movie)


I and all of my family incl. the 4 Year old Boy can see everything in 3D what should be 3D, nothing not from a 3D blue ray or the Set-Top gets blurred, thanks to the tripple flash (144 Hz) Frame rate we don't see any flicker and no RBE.


We are very very happy with this PJ and probably lucky not to have a single of your problems


----------



## ///3oris

Question for those of you using the 12v trigger: it activates when I turn the PJ on, but doesn't when I turn it off. It only activates a second time once the lamp cool-down has finished. Seems a bit illogical, but maybe there's something I don't know about PJs that you guys can teach me? Is this normal with all PJs?


----------



## mechadave

This is probably an off-topic question but has anyone try and have been successful outputting 1280x800 120hz on this projector. I've tried multiple hdmi cables, dvi to hdmi convertor cables, and even vga cables but the project will not take the signal. On hdmi, it scans, detects, then scans again in a loop. On vga, it displays an out of range error. The manual states this projector can output take such a signal but I haven't had any luck.


At first I thought that maybe my hdmi cables weren't high quality enough since 1280x800 120hz is a high bitrate signal than 720p frame packed, put something seemed off when I used the vga cable that came with the projector couldn't output the signal either. Could someone following this thread please try changing their resolution as such a let me know if it is just my projector that is having problems.


The ultimate goal is to output to 1280x800 120hz, change the projector aspect ratio to real so that it will not scale, use Tridef to output frame sequential and switch 3D on the projector. This is the only way I could think of to have 60hz per eye 3D that will not be scaled (for gaming). I've already tried it on 1024x768 120hz (which works fine), but when I turn on frame sequential on the projector, it stretches it 10 16:9 or 10 resolution. Frame packed 720p will always scale fullscreen even if real aspect ratio is turned on. I think unscaled 120hz 3D would be very nice on this projector, I've just hit a road block in doing this. Anyone have any other idea?


----------



## lapino

I have noticed on several occasions that the left part of the screen, starting at around the middle is quite a bit more bright than the right side. This is especially visible when using subtitles. Is this something I can fix?


----------



## ///3oris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lapino*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5190#post_23458506
> 
> 
> I have noticed on several occasions that the left part of the screen, starting at around the middle is quite a bit more bright than the right side. This is especially visible when using subtitles. Is this something I can fix?



I don't remember the exact thread, but I was reading about this last night. Apparently one member tried to get this fixed by sending the PJ off to BenQ. They changed out a bunch of things in the PJ and couldn't get rid of it. They took another one off the shelf and it was exhibiting the same behavior. BenQ basically told the person that they will not be doing anything with the PJ under warranty nor refunding his money because the problem is minor and is within the designed specs. In other words, deal with it. The person mentioned that this only started happening after 600 hours of use.


Can you post a picture of the problem so that others may see it while they're still within their return window or are looking to buy? I'm really curious how noticeable it is.


----------



## lapino

I will try to take a picture of it but not sure it will be visible. It is mostly visible on subs which are long enough to spread over the whole width. Left text is quite a bit brighter than right. One of the dealers I frequent also tested this on a different unit and noticed the same (so he said, did not see this myself). I suppose it is either the lamp or the lens, I suspect the lens being a bit off. Still in warranty but apparently this is no use?


----------



## W500

Hi this is my first time to post here but a long time reader. I bought the w1070 four months ago, now it has 208 hours on it and is making a irregular rattling sound maybe from the fan or color wheel besides the left part of the picture i noticed is slightly brighter than the right part is this normal. I´m planing to call benq but i don´t know if i can ship back to them in case they told me to do so, since i only got the box but not the foam. any suggestions would be appreciated thanks


----------



## gamermwm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Auric*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5190#post_23456702
> 
> 
> There must be something wrong.....
> 
> 
> First of all what you see in 3D is what the Movie Producer wants to show you. If they don't want so show Pop-Outs than you won't get Pop-Outs to see. The PJ is only capable to show what's in the Software (Movie)
> 
> 
> I and all of my family incl. the 4 Year old Boy can see everything in 3D what should be 3D, nothing not from a 3D blue ray or the Set-Top gets blurred, thanks to the tripple flash (144 Hz) Frame rate we don't see any flicker and no RBE.
> 
> 
> We are very very happy with this PJ and probably lucky not to have a single of your problems



I agree. 3D is awesome on this projector, even objects that reach far out of the screen have been clear and sharp to me (well the ones that are meant to be anyway). I was watching Sammy's Adventures and there is an early on part where they are thrown into the air with a bird and the turtles come pretty far off screen in the sky with no blurring or anything - very sharp and clear off screen effects. But then I also checked out the Tape Measurer scene with the SNL guy towards the beginning of Journey to the Center of the Earth (part 1) and in that case the end of the tape measurer comes pretty far off screen and is in fact blurred. I don't know if it depends on whether the off screen effect is native 3D and its a focus issue for that shot when it was made - and possibly offscreen effects are just going to be noticeably clearer on animated and converted 3D films because of the nature of the 3D process inherent


----------



## ///3oris

A little finding I made last night, which may help others who care about fan noise. I'm disappointed with a few features of this projector, however the deal killer since day one has been the fan noise. What I didn't realize that that it's more than just the lamp settings which affect fan noise, it's also the picture mode.


From my testing, Standard and SmartEco both seem to put out about the same brightness and same dB levels, so for this test, I only compared SmartEco and Eco. I've also found that Cinema mode is quieter than Standard mode.


The measurements were pretty unscientific as they were done with my phone, laying next to the PJ approximagely 6" away. I couldn't do a better test with a calibrated meter as mine only goes down to 60dB. The actual numbers' accuracy isn't what's important, what's important is the relative noise levels of each setting. I should also say that the audible difference during the test was pretty significant to my ears (don't forget, every 3dB is a doubling of sound). Without further adieu, here are the results:
Code:


Code:


[CODE]LAMP MODE     PICTURE MODE     DB
Eco           Standard         41/42 (sometimes 40)
Eco           Cinema           39/40
SmartEco      Standard         43/44
SmartEco      Cinema           44/45

[/CODE]


P.S. Keep in mind the numbers are high because they were taken so close to the PJ with the table serving as a reflection point. I did this on purpose. I'll do a comparison of the W1070 to the Optoma HD25 when I get it next week and publish those results as well.

P.S.S. I've measured the numbers several times, going back/forth between modes. It usually takes 10-20 seconds before the changes affect the fan noise


----------



## tyee

Don't forget Canadians, Costco deal starts tomorrow morning for 2 weeks. This is the current link, they might have a new link for the special tomorrow. Projector and 2 pairs of glasses for $900.

http://www.costco.ca/BenQ-W1250-3D*-1080p-Full-HD**-DLP-Projector.product.100034723.html


----------



## hungary

Very much looking forward to your reviews on HD25 vs W1070 in noise level, video quality, color, 3D too..

Kraine's review of HD25 using RF in 3D have alot more superior / smoother 3D quality compared to IR in W1070. Both 144Hz


----------



## jp86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5190#post_23460030
> 
> 
> Sorry, but welcome to the BenQ club. Good luck.



Every time I think I am about ready to pull the plug and buy this projector, some issue gets discussed that makes me nervous all over again! If this is a known and common issue and they won't address it, I don't think I want to mess with it!


----------



## hotjt133

Does different DLP glasses have any differences in terms of light loss? I have Sainsonic and it is a bit dark, would more expensive ones be brighter?


----------



## b0gus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyee*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5190#post_23460204
> 
> 
> Don't forget Canadians, Costco deal starts tomorrow morning for 2 weeks. This is the current link, they might have a new link for the special tomorrow. Projector and 2 pairs of glasses for $900.
> 
> http://www.costco.ca/BenQ-W1250-3D*-1080p-Full-HD**-DLP-Projector.product.100034723.html




Annnd, purchased.


New link --->

http://www.costco.ca/BenQ-W1250-3D*-1080p-Full-HD**-DLP-Projector.product.100034743.html


----------



## detzx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b0gus*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5220#post_23460821
> 
> 
> Annnd, purchased.
> 
> 
> New link --->
> 
> http://www.costco.ca/BenQ-W1250-3D*-1080p-Full-HD**-DLP-Projector.product.100034743.html



Will that ship to the us? Same price? Those crazy loony dollars or us?


----------



## detzx

Also, how's the 1070 work with football and fast action games? how's the motion


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5190#post_23456196
> 
> 
> I have 4 3DTV glasses and like them a lot. They are too big for my kids however. Can someone recommend a kid size glasses? Thanks.


Anyone? Thanks.


----------



## niknod

Just did the costco purchase









Shipping must be to a Canadian address, but you can pay with a US credit card

$899 Canadian and warranty extended to 2 years by Costco

shipping included in the price


----------



## Cowboys

What about tax?


----------



## niknod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5220#post_23461040
> 
> 
> What about tax?



tax was extra, plus a $3.50 eco fee


----------



## JonnyVee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niknod*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5220#post_23461044
> 
> 
> tax was extra, plus a $3.50 eco fee



Just bought mine. It was $1012 with GST, PST and Eco fee.


Since Costco has a 90-day refund policy. I'll be returning the w1070 that I bought 2 months ago, which was $1124.


I'm more than happy to get two free pairs of glasses and $112 back ... Which I will now put towards a Darbee. Thank you Costco


----------



## detzx

No love for us in the US? :-(


----------



## capcang

right,Viewsonic Pro8200 and the Mitsubishi HC4000 seem to be trouble free and last a long time


----------



## FlyingBoat

Just ordered from BestBuy in US. $929 plus local tax of $50. Went through Upromise, so that will give me 5.5% back. I am a silver member so I will get another $25 in rewards and get me close to silver for next year. Used all gift cards and reward certificates from various deals, so nothing out of pocket. I also get free expedited shipping and 60 day return/price protection at BB as silver. So if it doesn't work out I will do an easy return and not need to ship it back. This one may be a bit difficult to mount. It may just barely give me the vertical lens shift I need. It will basically be sitting upside down on heat duct framing right above my head. It will be sitting on its controls, so hopefully the infrared will still come through to it OK. I had decided I really don't need 3D, but the 8350 is more expensive at this time and may be a bit more difficult for me to mount, even with the lens shift, due to its larger size and the room I have available.


----------



## Auric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hungary*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5190#post_23460262
> 
> 
> Kraine's review of HD25 using RF in 3D have alot more superior / smoother 3D quality compared to IR in W1070. Both 144Hz



Is this just a personal opinion, or a fact because of technical reasons?


He wasn't able to measure and proof the tripple flash capabilitys (that was done by a german) so where does this info comes from.


Does anybody else has complained about the "not smooth" 3D quality of the W1070 ??


----------



## Mustang84

I own both the W1070 and HD25. Both have an equal smooth 3D quality, because there is no difference in the motion: Both use 144Hz Triple flash DLP.


----------



## whatt

hello,


it is a bit off topic, but I am sure you know the answers.

could you please confirm that both benq w1080st and w770st have


DLP Dark Chip 3 with 6-Segment (RGBRGB) Color Wheel and 6X (50Hz) Color Wheel Speed?


the fact that w770st has 13000 contrast and w1080st has 10000 can be from a different chip or it is due to the different resolution (720p vs 1080p)?


which one would you recommend (no experience yet with projectors)? Beside 2d movies, I would sometimes watch photos too..


thanks a lot!


----------



## Cowboys

I can confirm that my W1070 does 3D beautifully.


----------



## CHIA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5220#post_23461707
> 
> 
> Come on. Be brave. Join the club. I just ordered my third from Costco.ca this morning.
> 
> Great picture, great price and besides, I NEED the reduced throw distance to work in my small room. Kind of locks me in I'm afraid.
> 
> Thankfully Costco has a 90 day return for refund policy and increases the warranty to two years.
> 
> The sale price with glasses = can't pass it up.
> 
> 
> "Three times the charm." I'm hoping.
> 
> 
> Thanks to those who have written in the last few days to give their hour count and thumbs up.
> 
> Helps to balance out the reports from the poor suckers like me who aren't quite so lucky.



FWIW, and for some who may require a longer throw,the HD25 with 2 sets of glasses was listed

on the website on Friday, for a couple hours, then disappeared. I called them this morning and

spoke to a very nice rep who told me there was a link problem, and that it will be listed again

today....don't know price










I'm so close to pulling the trigger on the W1070, but really like the longer throw on the HD25, as

I'm replacing a unit, which means way less hassle to install, and not having to buy a new mount,

and relocate.


Item #678025


----------



## petesvt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5220#post_23461010
> 
> 
> Anyone? Thanks.



How bout these?

http://www.amazon.com/3DTV-rechargeable-Projectors-Mitsubishi-including/dp/B00C0YFZJ0/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1372113701&sr=8-15&keywords=3dtv+corp


----------



## Cowboys

^^

Saw that. Anyone here uses it? How is it? Thanks.


----------



## Cowboys

A few questions for folk who use a HTPC as source for this pj. I have an AMD 6670 video card that has its own setting (ITC processing,GPU scaling, pull down detection, color vibrancy, brighter white, flesh tone correction, dynamic range, video gamma, deinterlacing, enable dynamic contrast, enforce smooth video playback, LCD overdrive, etc...).

1. How do you set it up with your W1070 which also has some of those adjustments?

2. I set my PC to 1080p 60hz to have best possible 2D mkv ripped 1080p movies. When watching 3D SBS movies, I have to manually change my PC resolution to 1080i and to 1080p/24Hz for 3D over and under and then back to 1080p/60Hz for 2D. Is there an easy way to do this? What is the W1070 3D setting Auto used for as I cannot select it.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## mekret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5220#post_23463333
> 
> 
> 2. I set my PC to 1080p 60hz to have best possible 2D mkv ripped 1080p movies. When watching 3D SBS movies, I have to manually change my PC resolution to 1080i and to 1080p/24Hz for 3D over and under and then back to 1080p/60Hz for 2D. Is there an easy way to do this? What is the W1070 3D setting Auto used for as I cannot select it.
> 
> Thanks a lot.



Not sure if there is a setting on the projector to do it, but my video player(PowerDVD 13 Ultra) automatically switches my resolution for me when viewing 3D then back afterwards.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jp86*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5220#post_23460374
> 
> 
> Every time I think I am about ready to pull the plug and buy this projector, some issue gets discussed that makes me nervous all over again! If this is a known and common issue and they won't address it, I don't think I want to mess with it!




Every PJ has small issues they are called bugs but just about all of them are easy to solve and for the money YOU will not get a better projector with 2D & 3D, plain and simple.


----------



## jp86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5220#post_23464041
> 
> 
> Every PJ has small issues they are called bugs but just about all of them are easy to solve and for the money YOU will not get a better projector with 2D & 3D, plain and simple.



I agree that it seems there is not a better projector out there for the price. And I do understand all PJ's have small issues. The part that concerned me was that people have been told by BenQ to live with it and there is nothing that can be done when one side of the screen appears brighter than the other. That is the one thing I'm getting hung up on, otherwise it is no contest for me between this PJ and others.


----------



## jp86

Anyone have any advice on where to purchase or does it not matter? Amazon has it for the typical price of $929 and just checked Best Buy's website and they have it right now on sale for $916.98.


Do you recommend an extended warrany through Square Trade or is it one of those deals where they don't cover much?


----------



## ///3oris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jp86*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5220#post_23464051
> 
> 
> I agree that it seems there is not a better projector out there for the price. And I do understand all PJ's have small issues. The part that concerned me was that people have been told by BenQ to live with it and there is nothing that can be done when one side of the screen appears brighter than the other. That is the one thing I'm getting hung up on, otherwise it is no contest for me between this PJ and others.



I have to imagine that the problem must be pretty faint, otherwise BenQ would/will have a class-action lawsuit on their hands.


I'm new to this also and let me tell you, once you see it fired up and pointed at your screen you'll forget anything about the multitude of problems listed here or anywhere else. I definitely feel that way. We never imagined we'd use the PJ as much as we do. It was bought for occasional viewing and we already have over 40-hours in less than a week with friends/family coming over to watch movies and eat popcorn







. One of my friends went with us to watch Star Trek last week and said the PJ in our home looks better than the theater. No matter what you get, you won't regret it. I wish I could change a few things about this stupid PJ, but despite the annoyances, I can't go back to just a regular TV (for practical reasons as well, but I don't regret it, that's for sure).


There, hope that puts your mind at ease. If not, buy it somewhere where you can easily return it and see if you like the picture. You'll get spoiled rather quickly, methinks


----------



## hotjt133

I think most of this PJ's problems are not fixable, such as non-uniform focusing, non-uniform brightness, CA, loose HDMI plug, rattling fan, etc. These are hardware and can only be exchanged.


But it also depends on how fussy you are. I changed my first one for non-uniform focusing and fan noise, but they are quite minor and I can certainly live with them. In fact, the focus issue won't be noticed on movies, it's only occured in test patterns.


My second one has largely fixed both issues, but it still has some CA, in particular on the left most part, where there could be 1/3 pixel width of purple to the right of white line. Again, this only occurs in test pattern and fonts. For budget optics I'll live with it.


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4920#post_23346767
> 
> 
> This one:
> http://www.avforums.com/forums/projectors/1761516-benq-w1070-reviewer-s-recommended-best-settings.html
> 
> 
> But I need to bring up the contrast and bring down the brightness to make it more "pop", and increase saturation by 10 clicks on each color helps a little. Color is now more vivid yet still retains the film like quality.


May I ask what is your contrast and brightness setting now? Is the setting provided in the link for both 2 and 3D?

By increasing saturation by 10 clicks on each color, you mean:


Setting from link: "Red - Hue 50/Gain 52/Saturation 49, Green - H 64/G 48/S 50, Blue - H 52/G 47/S 50, Cyan - H 50/G 47/S 50, Magenta - H 70/G 51/S 50, Yellow - H 64/G 50/S 47"

Yours: Red - Hue 50/Gain 52/Saturation *59*, Green - H 64/G 48/S *60*, Blue - H 52/G 47/S *60*, Cyan - H 50/G 47/S *60*, Magenta - H 70/G 51/S *60*, Yellow - H 64/G 50/S *57*

Am I correct? Thanks.


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4920#post_23346767
> 
> 
> This one:
> http://www.avforums.com/forums/projectors/1761516-benq-w1070-reviewer-s-recommended-best-settings.html
> 
> 
> But I need to bring up the contrast and bring down the brightness to make it more "pop", and increase saturation by 10 clicks on each color helps a little. Color is now more vivid yet still retains the film like quality.


May I ask what is your contrast and brightness setting now? Are the setting provided in the link for just 2D or it can be applied for 3D as well?

By increasing saturation by 10 clicks on each color, you mean:


Setting from link: "Red - Hue 50/Gain 52/Saturation 49, Green - H 64/G 48/S 50, Blue - H 52/G 47/S 50, Cyan - H 50/G 47/S 50, Magenta - H 70/G 51/S 50, Yellow - H 64/G 50/S 47"

Yours: Red - Hue 50/Gain 52/Saturation *59*, Green - H 64/G 48/S *60*, Blue - H 52/G 47/S *60*, Cyan - H 50/G 47/S *60*, Magenta - H 70/G 51/S *60*, Yellow - H 64/G 50/S *57*

Am I correct? Thanks.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5220#post_23464156
> 
> 
> Yours: Red - Hue 50/Gain 52/Saturation *59*, Green - H 64/G 48/S *60*, Blue - H 52/G 47/S *60*, Cyan - H 50/G 47/S *60*, Magenta - H 70/G 51/S *60*, Yellow - H 64/G 50/S *57*
> 
> Am I correct? Thanks.



Pretty much.


3D requires a LOT of light, and it is still not too bright for me. Now I have to reduce the screen size from 135" to 125" to be bearable.


I asked the question but no one answered. 3D glass blocks a lot of light. Does better glasses brighter?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5250#post_23464200
> 
> 
> Pretty much.
> 
> 
> 3D requires a LOT of light, and it is still not too bright for me. Now I have to reduce the screen size from 135" to 125" to be bearable.
> 
> 
> I asked the question but no one answered. 3D glass blocks a lot of light. Does better glasses brighter?



The Benq glass are probably the brightest available by a small amount. The lower priced 3d TV black sold on Amazon also are not bad. The Benq 1070 is one of the brightest projectors around. That being said, unless you have a light controlled dark room you probably will not be happy with 3d. I would also think that 135" may be too large to work unless you use a screen with higher gain. I suggest you check out the screen forum for suggestions.


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5250#post_23464200
> 
> 
> Pretty much.
> 
> 
> 3D requires a LOT of light, and it is still not too bright for me. Now I have to reduce the screen size from 135" to 125" to be bearable.
> 
> 
> I asked the question but no one answered. 3D glass blocks a lot of light. Does better glasses brighter?


Thanks so much. I already like the picture out of the box but will try those settings. I have a 110" screen and to me 3D looks pretty darn good.


----------



## FlyingBoat

Thanks, just saved another $13.50 with price protection at BestBuy. I would say BestBuy if your close to them instead of Amazon. You can go through a portal such as Discover or Upromise and get another 5% off, plus you get 2% in reward points from BestBuy, so that takes care of Tax and you have a much easier return option. If Amazon taxes you, as they will be doing in my state next month, then BestBuy is even a better deal.


----------



## jp86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlyingBoat*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5250#post_23464959
> 
> 
> Thanks, just saved another $13.50 with price protection at BestBuy. I would say BestBuy if your close to them instead of Amazon. You can go through a portal such as Discover or Upromise and get another 5% off, plus you get 2% in reward points from BestBuy, so that takes care of Tax and you have a much easier return option. If Amazon taxes you, as they will be doing in my state next month, then BestBuy is even a better deal.



I was reading about Upromise. It seems that is only money back towards college? I am out of graduate school and none of my loans are eligible according to Upromise. Is there another way to use that site and just get 5% cash back?


----------



## b0gus

Home Theater Magazine reviews the W1070 this month (Jul-Aug).


Edit: Not a top pick, but expected as they consider entry level projectors to start at just under 3k.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jp86*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5220#post_23464051
> 
> 
> I agree that it seems there is not a better projector out there for the price. And I do understand all PJ's have small issues. The part that concerned me was that people have been told by BenQ to live with it and there is nothing that can be done when one side of the screen appears brighter than the other. That is the one thing I'm getting hung up on, otherwise it is no contest for me between this PJ and others.




Sorry was not aware of that issue that BenQ is ignoring, if you buy the PJ and it has that issue exchanged it or get a extended warranty on the PJ they are reasonable in price.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5250#post_23465992
> 
> 
> Sorry was not aware of that issue that BenQ is ignoring, if you buy the PJ and it has that issue exchanged it or get a extended warranty on the PJ they are reasonable in price.



Get it exchanged. If you have a problem speak to second level tech support


----------



## sojodave

We just bought a new home with a finished basement room of 22' x 32'. I knew a projector was in my future so I did some research and I put the BenQ W1070 on my short list. I then was tempted by the Epson 8350, because of cheap replacement bulb price, LCD and the good pro reviews. I read the consumer reviews and it seemed plagued by problems. I then saw a Optoma HD25 at a local home theater store and was excited about how good the picture looked. But, with no lens shift, I would be limited to limited placement options. I'm back on the BenQ W1070 train and now I'm trying to figure how big of a screen I can go in my room.


I'm thinking of keeping my 55" Panasonic plasma and use a motorized screen in front of it. Have any of you tried this option? Is having a TV and a projector a good idea?


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojodave*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5250#post_23466375
> 
> 
> We just bought a new home with a finished basement room of 22' x 32'. I knew a projector was in my future so I did some research and I put the BenQ W1070 on my short list. I then was tempted by the Epson 8350, because of cheap replacement bulb price, LCD and the good pro reviews. I read the consumer reviews and it seemed plagued by problems. I then saw a Optoma HD25 at a local home theater store and was excited about how good the picture looked. But, with no lens shift, I would be limited to limited placement options. I'm back on the BenQ W1070 train and now I'm trying to figure how big of a screen I can go in my room.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of *keeping my 55" Panasonic plasma and use a motorized screen in front of it. Have any of you tried this option*? Is having a TV and a projector a good idea?



There are a bunch of people on this site that do just that. I've considered it myself.


----------



## FlyingBoat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jp86*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5250#post_23465415
> 
> 
> I was reading about Upromise. It seems that is only money back towards college? I am out of graduate school and none of my loans are eligible according to Upromise. Is there another way to use that site and just get 5% cash back?



I think you can just request a check. I was about to do that for the first time to get my $200+ cash back, when I see they also have an option to set up a Sallie May savings account. With the linked bank account they also give a 10% bonus on your cash back. I set up the account which should result in getting me an extra .5%.


It is geared toward college expenses but I don't see any reason why it is limited to it.


From their facts:

_Is this only for people with kids who have yet to attend college? I just graduated from college-is it too late for me?_
*Upromise is really for everyone.* If you've just graduated from college, Upromise Loan LinkSM is a service to help pay down your Sallie Mae® student loans. If you're in high school or college, you can use the money you earn through Upromise to help pay for expenses you have now, or to help pay your eligible student loans after college


After the purchase is verified, the money is deposited into your Upromise account. Then, once you've accumulated $25, you have choices to either invest your earnings for growth in an eligible 529 account or use them to systematically pay down your student loan(s), You can even *request a check* directly from Upromise to cover school expenses *or invest on your own*.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojodave*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5250#post_23466375
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of keeping my 55" Panasonic plasma and use a motorized screen in front of it. Have any of you tried this option? Is having a TV and a projector a good idea?



I also considered this option to use plasma for TV and PJ for movie. I plan to mount a motorised screen in front of the plasma, and use the Benq's 12v trigger to control it. All seems very fancy and hassel free.


But I watch TV news everyday, and also use PJ almost evereyday. This means the screen will roll up and down everyday. Probably will kill the motor in the long term. Also the screen has to be mounted at least 40-50cm ahead due to the TV is put on a cabinet, this will reduce my maximum screen size.


So at the end of the day, I did not bother. I just used the PJ exclusively for everything now. Even in daylight, as long as I roll down the windows blinds, it is perfectly watchable.


I'm just so annoyed that almost nobody integrates a DTV tuner inside the PJ (PA75U does not have AU tuner). It costs almost nothing for them to put in one. I have to mount another small HD tuner box on top of the PJ and connect to HDMI 2. That Topfield tuner takes 12V power and consumes 260mA. And the Benq's 12V trigger is capable of supplying 500mA, so it directly powers the tuner, which saved me another hassel of laying the power cable through the roof and mount tube. Good thing is the tuner is facing the screen, and if I point the universal remote towards the screen the reflection is enough to control the tuner. The same way of controlling the PJ. That almost makes you feel the tuner is already integrated into the PJ.


----------



## ///3oris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojodave*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5250#post_23466375
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of keeping my 55" Panasonic plasma and use a motorized screen in front of it. Have any of you tried this option? Is having a TV and a projector a good idea?



That's what we did, nothing wrong with having options if it's an easy fit.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5250#post_23466722
> 
> 
> I'm just so annoyed that almost nobody integrates a DTV tuner inside the PJ (PA75U does not have AU tuner). It costs almost nothing for them to put in one.



I'm glad they don't, in fact, I don't even care for them in TV's. Just more crap to break and (guessing) 99% of PJ owners wouldn't use.


----------



## hotjt133

Unfortunately I seem to be within the 1%. Can't imaging people don't watch TV any more?


Do they watch news? Doco? Sports live broadcast? Events such as 911? TV broadcast certainly has its place, especially for the live and time critical contents.


----------



## ///3oris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5250#post_23467238
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I seem to be within the 1%. Can't imaging people don't watch TV any more?
> 
> 
> Do they watch news? Doco? Sports live broadcast? Events such as 911? TV broadcast certainly has its place, especially for the live and time critical contents.



Of course I watch TV, but all the channels besides basic are scrambled so I use an external tuner. Mine happens to be computer based (Windows Media Center), but most of my friends have DVRs. The real question is how do you live without a DVR in this day and age??


----------



## hotjt133

Probably this goes off topic. But maybe in the US most people are on paid cable. In Australia the cables are just too expensive. FTA broadcast are still good enough for the basics. They are still good for big events, such as world cup, olympic, F1, etc.


I don't see how important the DVR is (or is it PVR you're talking about?). If you miss something their web site has play back services, free. And most of time, if I miss something, just let it miss...


----------



## ///3oris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5250#post_23467558
> 
> 
> Probably this goes off topic. But maybe in the US most people are on paid cable. In Australia the cables are just too expensive. FTA broadcast are still good enough for the basics. They are still good for big events, such as world cup, olympic, F1, etc.
> 
> 
> I don't see how important the DVR is (or is it PVR you're talking about?). If you miss something their web site has play back services, free. And most of time, if I miss something, just let it miss...



You get F1 on basic cable??? I hate you. I had to pay extra for the sports package to get it










Given a busy life, I miss _everything_. All of our content is DVRed and we watch it at our convenience when we can. Not much use for live TV.


Anyway, I understand your POV. I was being a bit facetious earlier... point is: I see a projector is more of a secondary display/luxury item per se (in general) and they appeal to more niche clientele. I'd be more surprised if it did have a tuner built in. They already have plenty of heat to dissipate and enough moving parts/electronics to fail. No need for more.


----------



## jonnywells

Has anyone managed to get 3D working with XBMC right?


The 1070w only accepts SBS in 1080i format and XBMC wont let me select this


----------



## JonnyVee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonnywells*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5250#post_23468342
> 
> 
> Has anyone managed to get 3D working with XBMC right?
> 
> 
> The 1070w only accepts SBS in 1080i format and XBMC wont let me select this



No problem here with SBS on windows 7 and OSX va XBMC. Just make sure you pick 60 Hz in addition to 1080i.


Having said that. Over/Under 3D works best as you can run 24Hz and get 144 Hz refresh rate for the 3D glasses. With SBS you're still at 120 Hz.


----------



## jonnywells




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JonnyVee*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5250#post_23468574
> 
> 
> No problem here with SBS on windows 7 and OSX va XBMC. Just make sure you pick 60 Hz in addition to 1080i.
> 
> 
> Having said that. Over/Under 3D works best as you can run 24Hz and get 144 Hz refresh rate for the 3D glasses. With SBS you're still at 120 Hz.



Im running openelec and you cant seem to select 1080i


----------



## Cowboys

I am using media browser with MPC and have to go to my AMD video card setting to change the resolution per movie format. I notice that i do not have 1080i 60hz option, only 1080i 30Hz so I have been playing 3D SBS with 30hz. Anyone know why 1080i/60 Hz is not there. My video card is Radeon 6670. Thanks and sorry about being off topic.


----------



## hotjt133

Have you donwloaded the latest driver?


But anyway, I don't feel comfortable to go to the control panel to change resolutions every time I play 3D media. So I downloaded a small command line utility and created 3 desktop shortcuts to change screen quickly. All I need is 1080p/60,1080i/60 and 1080p/24.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *///3oris*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5250#post_23467728
> 
> 
> You get F1 on basic cable??? I hate you. I had to pay extra for the sports package to get it



No ..... we in Australia get F1 on free to air broadcast (FTA) i.e. the normal free broadcast not via cable, it is in digital and analogue (analogue broadcasts finish at the end of 2013). And F1 is in high definition as well!! Lucky us.


Cable TV is relatively expensive here and the Government makes a list of prescribed sports and events that must be broadcast free via the airwaves to the public. These include the Olympics, F1 etc.


Let me say that sport on the W1070 is great!


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5250#post_23470337
> 
> 
> Have you donwloaded the latest driver?
> 
> 
> But anyway, I don't feel comfortable to go to the control panel to change resolutions every time I play 3D media. So I downloaded a small command line utility and created 3 desktop shortcuts to change screen quickly. All I need is 1080p/60,1080i/60 and 1080p/24.


I just check and according to AMD auto driver detect, I have the latest driver. When I open up AMD vision engine control center on my desktop and under desktop properties, I can select 1080i, and the drop down choice for 60Hz but as soon as the two selections is made, the apply button is gray out/not selectable. I can apply 1080p/60Hz and 1080p/24Hz and 1080i/30Hz but 1080i/60hz. Any idea why? Can you share the command line for the 3 desktop shortcut? That will be awesome. Thanks


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5250#post_23470433
> 
> 
> No ..... we in Australia get F1 on free to air broadcast (FTA) i.e. the normal free broadcast not via cable, it is in digital and analogue (analogue broadcasts finish at the end of 2013). And F1 is in high definition as well!! Lucky us.
> 
> 
> Cable TV is relatively expensive here and the Government makes a list of prescribed sports and events that must be broadcast free via the airwaves to the public. These include the Olympics, F1 etc.
> 
> 
> Let me say that sport on the W1070 is great!




Expensive cable charges how about a dish?????? Just curios so if no dish then the only thing to do is to watch dvd etc on your BenQ?????


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5250#post_23470548
> 
> 
> Expensive cable charges how about a dish?????? Just curios so if no dish then the only thing to do is to watch dvd etc on your BenQ?????



Unfortunately in Australia one company (Foxtel) own BOTH cable and Dish rights and the charges are the same!!!


I have my set top box (1080p HD twin tuner 1TB PVR) connected to the Benq via HDMI and show the free to air / recordings that way. So therefore digital free to air and 3D blu-ray, blu-ray, dvd (upscaled) and computer/digital recordings available via the W1070, so things are fine.


----------



## macharya

I bought and my son likes it. I am talking about the mickey mouse style kids 3d glasses.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5250#post_23470745
> 
> 
> Unfortunately in Australia one company (Foxtel) own BOTH cable and Dish rights and the charges are the same!!!
> 
> 
> I have my set top box (1080p HD twin tuner 1TB PVR) connected to the Benq via HDMI and show the free to air / recordings that way. So therefore digital free to air and 3D blu-ray, blu-ray, dvd (upscaled) and computer/digital recordings available via the W1070, so things are fine.




Here in the states that would be consider a monopoly since the same company owns everything cable & dish and can set price, without competition, here we have other problems, any way's we both enjoy the W1070 and thats what counts.


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5250#post_23466722
> 
> 
> I'm just so annoyed that almost nobody integrates a DTV tuner inside the PJ (PA75U does not have AU tuner). It costs almost nothing for them to put in one.


I was just thinking about that today. I'd definitely use it if it had one. It appears as though we are in the minority however.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5250#post_23470817
> 
> 
> Here in the states that would be consider a monopoly since the same company owns everything cable & dish and can set price, without competition, here we have other problems, any way's we both enjoy the W1070 and thats what counts.



We also would normally regard this as a monopoly but the Government actually approved Foxtel (main cable co) taking over Austar (dish or satellite as we call it) as Austar were going broke due to Foxtel buying up all the rights to content. Made it difficult for the others to compete. The Government felt it better to approve the takeover rather than letting the satellite sector collapse.


And yes, we both do enjoy the projector. Regards.


----------



## Projectorguy1

Sorry to "jump in" and drop a new question, but I am really needing a piece of information about this projector...


Is it possible to shift the image (such as for a 2.35 AR movie) inside of the 16:9 image area? I like to mask at the bottom (partially retract screen), and move a 2.35 image to the top of the screen.


From the manual it looks like it does NOT support this shift in HDMI mode (looks like it only supports it on VGA).


Anyone know?


Thanks!


----------



## jevansoh

Does the 1070 support Deep Color?


Also, I own this projector and the Oppo 103.


I've tried 4:2:2, 4:4:4, and RGB to see which looks best, but no matter what I select in the Oppo, the info screen on the 1070 just says "YUV."


Has anyone used a test disc, IE: Spears & Munsil version 2, with the 1070 or 1080 and the Oppo 103 to verify which settings are best?


Also, when I select Deep Color in the Oppo (any setting) the projector still works fine, looks the same, and simply doesn't state what it is doing with the Deep Color setting which is the reason I'm asking whether it supports it and what it does if it's sent deep color via HDMI.


Last but not least, is anyone using a control system via RS232 with this projector?


I got the IR Command codes direct from BenQ hoping there would be discreet on/off and most importantly, discreet "Input" commands, but unfortunately these do not exist via IR.


I've not yet asked BenQ for RS232 commands because I use IR and IP exclusively, but would happily invest in an RS232 system if it provided discreet power and discreet input. Does anyone do this?


Thanks in advance for your help,


--J


----------



## sojodave

I've got a Benq W1070 ordered and should arrive tomorrow. I've been into Home Theater for a long time, but this is my first projector. I have some rookie/noob questions.


1. On the Benq projector calculator, it says if you have a 100" screen, your throw is 8'9". Can the projector be mounted further back than this or does it need to be exactly 8'9"?


2. Do you have to hang the mount on a stud or do drywall anchors safe enough?


3. I've read a lot of this thread, but could someone send me a link to good settings for this projector.


----------



## Cowboys

^^

1. There is a zoom range, so you have a range of throw distance to work with.

2. I would mount it on stud even though it is only a few pounds for peace of mind.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5250#post_23470537
> 
> 
> Can you share the command line for the 3 desktop shortcut? That will be awesome. Thanks



I used this one, but you can find some others.

12noon Display Changer\dc64.exe -refresh=24


----------



## sojodave

Price on Amazon is $899 this morning.


----------



## CheYC

That really tempts me to buy it prematurely. (i.e. basement isn't even began to be finished yet).


----------



## Sinistre1

I literally found it too tempting... Lol. Mine is on its way. Im wondering if the drop is to compete with the sweet deal our brothers up North are grtting (Costco.Ca)


----------



## sojodave

I bought mine last night for $916. I called Amazon and told them about the price drop and they said they would match it, but wouldn't be able to match it if it went down from here. I think it's going to be a while before it gets any lower than $899.


----------



## mullet34

It's also $899 on newegg and tigerdirect


----------



## CheYC

Maybe I'll wait and buy it when I come home from the bar tonight so I have an excuse for my wife on why I bought it...


----------



## meditator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5250#post_23469501
> 
> 
> I am using media browser with MPC and have to go to my AMD video card setting to change the resolution per movie format. I notice that i do not have 1080i 60hz option, only 1080i 30Hz so I have been playing 3D SBS with 30hz. Anyone know why 1080i/60 Hz is not there. My video card is Radeon 6670. Thanks and sorry about being off topic.


Hi everyone. Cowboys, I have been having the same issue trying to get my card, a brand new Nvidia Gt 610, to set the correct refresh rate for 1080i to handle some SBS MKV files. I have very little experience with an htpc setup, and I have been pulling my hair out trying various players--Stereoscopic, Bino, PowerDVD, TMT,--all with varying degrees of sucess, but mostly with loads of frustration ( actually that's an understatement as I become mad with obsession when it comes to technology!!) I have reinstalled the drivers

( a clean install with the latest ones) and poured over pages of documentation. I don't believe the hdmi cable I have coming from the pc to the projector supports 3D( it's not labeled that I can see,) but I have one on the way from Amazon. Some good news: I have used PS3 media server on and off over the years for other things and saw a suggestion somewhere that it could handle the 3D playback. Today, out of the blue, I thought let's try that. My standalone player is a Sony BDP -S185. I fired that up to try to play a file and it worked, but I couldn't activate 3D on the PJ. Undeterred, I went digging around in the settings and set the resolution for 2D playback to 1080i. Next, I navigated back through PS3 Media Server, launched the file and was able to activate 3D SBS on the projector. SUCCESS!! The file plays beautifully, and I didn't have to configure anything else. The video and audio quality are both excellent. When I hit the info button on the projector remote it displays 1080i 60Hz.. My apologies for such a lengthy post, but even though some of you are using other players with success, perhaps this will help someone else who, like me, has been going crazy with frustration.

Still loving this PJ. I'm at 543 hours since March with zero issues. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!

Carl


----------



## CHIA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sinistre1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5280#post_23472946
> 
> 
> I literally found it too tempting... Lol. Mine is on its way. Im wondering if the drop is to compete with the sweet deal our brothers up North are grtting (Costco.Ca)



Bonus up here are the 2 pairs of BenQ glasses, 90 day return period, and the 2 year warranty........glasses and new mount arrived today, hopefully projo tomorrow


----------



## Robert Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojodave*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5280#post_23471962
> 
> 
> I've got a Benq W1070 ordered and should arrive tomorrow. I've been into Home Theater for a long time, but this is my first projector. I have some rookie/noob questions.
> 
> 
> 1. On the Benq projector calculator, it says if you have a 100" screen, your throw is 8'9". Can the projector be mounted further back than this or does it need to be exactly 8'9"?
> 
> 
> 2. Do you have to hang the mount on a stud or do drywall anchors safe enough?
> 
> 
> 3. I've read a lot of this thread, but could someone send me a link to good settings for this projector.



1.The W1070 has a zoom lens. According to the Projector Central calculator, you can mount anywhere from 8'4" to 10'11" for a 100" screen.


2. It looks to be light but I would always use a stud.


----------



## l88bastard

I got mine today from amazon. I'm really diggin it, the colors pop with a nice crisp picture. I wish they had a 1080p 120hz versions as I am totally spoiled by PC hardware, but its an excellent projector.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojodave*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5280#post_23471962
> 
> 
> 2. Do you have to hang the mount on a stud or do drywall anchors safe enough?



If you cannot fix the mount onto directly into timber, due to the preferred position relative to the screen or other feature, then a 'plate' can be used. Cut a piece of ply or similar material paint it the same colour as the ceiling and put multiple drywall anchors into the ceiling through the plate. If you wanted it more secure then the plate could be glued to the ceiling as well as using anchors. Then fix the mount to the plate. This then spreads the load out over a larger area and number of anchors.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5280#post_23474092
> 
> 
> If you cannot fix the mount onto directly into timber, due to the preferred position relative to the screen or other feature, then a 'plate' can be used. Cut a piece of ply or similar material paint it the same colour as the ceiling and put multiple drywall anchors into the ceiling through the plate. If you wanted it more secure then the plate could be glued to the ceiling as well as using anchors. Then fix the mount to the plate. This then spreads the load out over a larger area and number of anchors.



I have the W1080ST - - but it should be the same weight as the W1070 - - about six pounds. That's not very much. Add the weight of your "mount" - - and you should easily be able to use drywall anchors. That's what I did. I also ran a "safety" wire strip and just screwed it into the drywall, as well.


If you decide to anchor it to your studs with a plate - - I could see that for "down the road," and maybe a heavier projector (4K?).


Of course, it depends on the condition of your drywall, as well. I initially was looking to anchor it to the wide studs in my basement but the light weight of the projector and the mount let me use 25 lb. anchors without any difficulty.


If I get a 4K projector in the future - - five years out - - I'm hoping it's light enough to use the existing mount. If not, I'll probably anchor it like OZReddog suggested. You can always paint the plate to match your ceiling.


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5280#post_23472202
> 
> 
> I used this one, but you can find some others.
> 
> 12noon Display Changer\dc64.exe -refresh=24


Great thanks. Now I'll be happy if I can select 1080i/60Hz on my radeon HD6670, I will be in good shape for SBS 3D.


----------



## darthjoe

So I'm finalizing a contract for a new home build with a dedicated theater room. It won't be done until December. Should I bite on this at $899, or wait to see what's available in a few months? Anyone heard of anything better coming out by he end of he year?


----------



## bdunn13

Wait.... inflation doesn't apply to electronics... and someone will sell Amazon gift cards for 10% off... I got 1k worth of Amazon gift cards for $900 a while back. I effectively paid $850 for my w1070 new from amazon a month ago. Plus, Amazon might run a deal during Thanksgiving week.


----------



## ///3oris

There are lots of questions about how good the picture is with lights on in a fairly lit room and from looking at the various pictures online, I never could quite get a good sense of it. So I figured I'd make a quick video. I also tried to capture the fan noise. Things in person are a bit different than on video, but it'll give you a good idea.


The image looks much better while the sound is a bit louder than it sounds - at least to me. Despite the awesome picture and brightness, I actually have many gripes about the PJ which I'll try and talk about once I get to do a side-by-side review with the HD25.


Hope the video embeds... otherwise click the link.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RT0SqwBtick 


EDIT: Just watched it on YouTube, it seems it changed the colors a bit, plus my camera had fun in AWB (auto white balance) mode... but the commercial of the movie actually looks like it has proper colors when viewing in person. It looks screwed up in the video


----------



## JonnyVee

Just got my w1250 from Costco.ca and took down my w1080, which I will return tomorrow.


Projectors are the same and the remote for the w1250 is NOT backlit. On the plus side, the new projector's lens is much better. The w1070's (Feb build date, 1.04 firmware) image was always a little blurry in the bottom right corner ... Not noticeable during movies, butaa obvious when showing a Windows desktop. The new projector has a perfect image all over. In addition, the w1250's fan is a little quieter.


Build date for the w1250 is May and has 1.05 firmware and revision 104.


----------



## jp86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *///3oris*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5280#post_23474789
> 
> 
> There are lots of questions about how good the picture is with lights on in a fairly lit room and from looking at the various pictures online, I never could quite get a good sense of it. So I figured I'd make a quick video. I also tried to capture the fan noise. Things in person are a bit different than on video, but it'll give you a good idea.
> 
> 
> The image looks much better while the sound is a bit louder than it sounds - at least to me. Despite the awesome picture and brightness, I actually have many gripes about the PJ which I'll try and talk about once I get to do a side-by-side review with the HD25.
> 
> 
> Hope the video embeds... otherwise click the link.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RT0SqwBtick
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just watched it on YouTube, it seems it changed the colors a bit, plus my camera had fun in AWB (auto white balance) mode... but the commercial of the movie actually looks like it has proper colors when viewing in person. It looks screwed up in the video



Thanks for the video! The image does look very impressive. Can't wait to hear your thoughts between this and the HD25!


----------



## curtishd

I need a 106 diagonal 16x9 image but need the projector shelf mounted in the back of the theater about 13ft from the screen. Is this possible?


----------



## CHIA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtishd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5280#post_23475052
> 
> 
> I need a 106 diagonal 16x9 image but need the projector shelf mounted in the back of the theater about 13ft from the screen. Is this possible?



No, too far away, same problem I am dealing with, and have decided to remount closer, on ceiling.


My current projo is 12.5' back, and a 106" screen.....I have to move the W1070/1250 at least 1' closer, will probably go 2'.


On the other hand, the Optoma HD25 WILL work from that distance.....food for thought.


----------



## Elix

Anyone cares enough to try out if this projector supports 120 Hz native via this tweak? http://www.blurbusters.com/faq/120hz-pc-to-tv/


----------



## jp86

For those of you who just bought the projector with the deals going on, Squaretrade.com is having 30% off extended warranties today with coupon code 1KBYVDVN1CQ.


----------



## sojodave

I have been on pins and needles waiting for the UPS guy to show up with my Benq W1070. The UPS guy walks in the door, and literally throws the box 5 feet. I yelled don't throw that box, it has a projector in it. He gives me a dirty look (maybe because it's a 105 degrees) and says there has been a lot of people throwing this box around. If it's broke, it's not because of me. I told him that is an expensive light bulb and if it's broke, I'm calling UPS. He shot me another dirty look and took off. I quickly unwrapped it and plugged it in to see if it's still working. It fired up and the bulb looked ok. I bought this on Amazon and no where on the box does it say fragile. I hope nothing is wrong internally.


----------



## l88bastard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elix*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5280#post_23475216
> 
> 
> Anyone cares enough to try out if this projector supports 120 Hz native via this tweak? http://www.blurbusters.com/faq/120hz-pc-to-tv/



I have an Nvidia Titan and was able to get 1080p 66hz but it looked like there was frame skipping. I also ran 720p 120hz but it did not look smooth like 120hz should. I am tempted to send it back as 60hz makes my eyes bleed for gaming. I got this projector for gaming & movies, and it is beautiful, but I dunno now. I will have to give it a good testing over the weekend to see if it wins me over.


----------



## b0gus

@sojodave: That's ridiculous. Keep us posted.


----------



## Jimbo2012

there may be 4th of July sales then Labor days sales relax.


I hope to score one for close to $800.


So keep posting the offers


----------



## Elix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *l88bastard*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5310#post_23477060
> 
> 
> I have an Nvidia Titan and was able to get 1080p 66hz but it looked like there was frame skipping. I also ran 720p 120hz but it did not look smooth like 120hz should. I am tempted to send it back as 60hz makes my eyes bleed for gaming. I got this projector for gaming & movies, and it is beautiful, but I dunno now. I will have to give it a good testing over the weekend to see if it wins me over.


Thanks for feedback!


----------



## l88bastard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elix*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5310#post_23477122
> 
> 
> Thanks for feedback!



No prob, I'm running a triple Asus lightboost 2D hack portrait setup on my desk, so I am pretty good at overclocking displays, but from what I gather DLP tech cannot overclock the same as LED tech, but we will see.


Right now my W1070 is doing a sexy "Battle Bikini Centerfold," photo shoot and when its done and cleaned up I will get some more hands on time with it









http://smg.photobucket.com/user/l88bastard/media/seduceme_zps28634c4b.jpg.html


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5280#post_23474185
> 
> 
> Great thanks. Now I'll be happy if I can select 1080i/60Hz on my radeon HD6670, I will be in good shape for SBS 3D.


Hitting the info button on the pj, it shows 1080i/60Hz when playing sbs 3D even I can only select 1080i/30hz on my Radeon 6670 video card. Anyone else experiences the same thing? Can someone explain why? Thanks.


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5250#post_23464200
> 
> 
> Pretty much.
> 
> 
> 3D requires a LOT of light, and it is still not too bright for me. Now I have to reduce the screen size from 135" to 125" to be bearable.
> 
> 
> I asked the question but no one answered. 3D glass blocks a lot of light. Does better glasses brighter?


Are you using the setting from http://www.avforums.com/forums/projectors/1761516-benq-w1070-reviewer-s-recommended-best-settings.html for both 2 and 3D or do you use separate setting? Thanks.


----------



## mekret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5310#post_23477952
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll be one of those lucky ones reporting back here in a few months with 1000+ problem free hours on the BenQ.



1800+ hours on 1.02 firmware and still going strong.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5310#post_23477526
> 
> 
> Are you using the setting from http://www.avforums.com/forums/projectors/1761516-benq-w1070-reviewer-s-recommended-best-settings.html for both 2 and 3D or do you use separate setting? Thanks.



That was my base setting as the starting point.


For 2D I reduce gamma to 2.4, reduce brightness to 48, bump contrast to 55 (based on black and while clipping calibration).


For 3D I bump contrast beyond 60 (to the point just before I feel too much white clipping), and increase saturation by 10 clicks on all 6 colors, and increase RGB gain by 5 clicks. And finally, reduce screen size from 135" to 125"


----------



## dondowell

If you bought the projector through Amazon, do you have to buy the warranty through Amazon? I tried buying at squaretrade.com and there wasn't a pull down menu choice for projector at the check out, so I called them and they said I had to buy through amazon. I wanted to use that 30% off code.


----------



## ///3oris

*BenQ W1070 vs Optoma HD25 Review*


As I've mentioned in the past, these two projectors have been at the top of my list and I wanted to try both to get a good idea about the strengths and weakness of each. I find most online reviews to be pretty lacking and I thought I'd write my own "real world, real user" review. First and foremost, let me just say that there was no clear winner between the two. Both have their strengths and weaknesses, which I will attempt to explain as well as I can below.


First of all, let's compare lenses and the geometric shape of the test pattern. Keep in mind that in case of the Optoma I didn't try and get it perfectly aligned to the edges (couldn't get it back far enough to fill the entire screen), but it had some pretty obvious distortion issues compared to the BenQ.


BenQ W1070 is mostly aligned - there's an edge which goes slightly off-screen (or if I angle it a bit more then I can get both edges in the picture and the center of the image "sags" just a bit. It looks much worse with the test pattern than it does with real content.
 


Optoma HD25 showed much more curvature at the top. Ignore the vertical keystone problems, that was fixed with a single click after I snapped the picture. Only look at the horizontal lines and notice how the bottom one is perfectly aligned while the top line exhibits a much more extreme "smile."
 


I also found that the lens shift on the BenQ is useful, however it's needed much more than on the Optoma as the projector sits much closer to the screen. The closer a PJ is to the screen, the more we have to increase the angle if we want to drop the image. A useful feature, but nothing which really made the BenQ stand out in this case.

EDIT: Update, I found the lens shift to actually be pretty useful when perma-mounting the projector just to dial it in perfectly. It's harder to do this with my mount. I also mounted the entire system using only 1 step of keystone correction.

EDIT2: I swapped the W1070 for another hoping it would fix a few firmware bugs and found the geometry on the new one to be even worse than the HD25... so I guess it must vary model by model. The good news is that I just have the edges hit the black around the screen and it's it's not visible.


Next, I set it up so that both projectors are running at the same time, being fed the same signal via an HDMI splitter to get a true side-by-side and not go from memory:
 


And here is what that looks like after I aligned the test patterns... The one on the left is the Optoma HD25, while the one on the right is the BenQ W1070:
 


Now, I know many professional reviews spend a whole lot of time on picture quality, so let me start with that. Below is a random sample image during the testing. It's not representative and I wouldn't draw any conclusions by looking at what you see between the left and right side. This picture tends to favor the BenQ on the right, but I assure you, it's just this picture.
 


After watching a lot of content ranging from TV broadcasts, Disney type cartoons (bright with a lot of pop) and movies/shows with dark scenes our conclusion is that we *could not tell the difference in brightness nor could we pick a clear winner for picture quality, black levels and shadow details.* We all scored the projectors absolutely even in this regard. Both projectors were set to "Cinema" mode and Eco light mode only as that's the only way I watch these projectors. Both projectors were also in factory default settings without any picture adjustments. I don't care about other modes, but if those are of interest to you, sorry, I don't have an opinion.


The only opinion I do have, and this was a matter of contention between us, was that the "white" light was brighter (whiter) on the Optoma HD25, but the color brightness was exactly even (see shot above with both of the test patterns side-by-side). I would imagine with a little calibration the Optoma could be fixed in this regard. I personally found that the BenQ looked a little bit more natural when it came to brighter/whiter scenes, but again, this was extremely mild and my mind could have just been influenced by what I saw with the test patterns.


EDIT: *Added video*: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYN0ESD-dBk&feature=youtu.be 

*Fan Noise*:

Both the Optoma HD25 and the BenQ W1070 get relatively quiet in Cinema & Eco mode. You can hear them, but once you get into watching a movie, for the most part, the sound goes away and you don't hear it. My friend & wife had no issues with either projector, however, being that I'm extremely sensitive to this, we spent a lot of time comparing the two. I would say the noise is almost identical, right at the exhaust port(s), between the two; with the HD25 edging out the BenQ by a couple dB, however the real difference was in the design of the exhaust locations on both projectors. The W1070 has large air vents on the sides, which means it's much more noticeable from all seating locations whereas the HD25 blows it in the forward direction... meaning it's much quieter if you're sitting behind or even to the side of the projector. I found the HD25 slightly more palatable while watching movies and today I only noticed the projector once or twice during a ~2 hour movie with a lot of quiet scenes, whereas with the BenQ I would notice much more often.


In all of our opinions, the HD25 is slightly better in this regard and although both weren't "LCD-quiet," the Optoma also had a more "pleasing" humm compared to the BenQ, where it disappeared more into the background noise. This is despite the fact that the Optoma was sitting an extra ~2ft closer to us to project the same sized image.


In addition, if it's' of any relevance, the exhaust air coming out of the HD25 is _noticeably_ cooler than that coming from the BenQ. The BenQ tends to run hotter and maybe this is the reason for the extra air volume needed to cool it off.


EDIT: Quick update as it's much quieter in the house now with everyone asleep, The BenQ could be easily heard over the central air exhaust, however the HD25 is almost silent to me right now as it's drowned out by the A/C. For someone sensitive about noise, I could definitely live with the HD25... the W1070 not so much. It's no comparison to the Epson 3020, for example, which is complete silent in Eco mode. My wife commented that the HD25 has a more pleasing noise, where it sounds more like moving air (like that coming out of our A/C duct in the ceiling), whereas the BenQ had that plus some faint fan noise.

EDIT2: *Added video*. After reviewing it, I can much more clearly hear the difference in fan noise
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NLV-6JYWeA&feature=youtu.be 

*HDMI signal switching*:

First of all, the BenQ has the dreaded "gap" between the enclosure plastic and the HDMI connector meaning that you really have to jam the connector into the PJ to get it to connect. However, once this is done once it's not a problem.


The HD25 has a mode where you can "lock" it to an input, meaning it's not scanning all input ports for a signal. The BenQ has an option to disable scanning as well, but it took longer to lock onto the HDMI signal (typically 1-2 seconds longer) and more annoyingly, in my setup, when I'd switch between content with my receiver or just pause/rewind some content in Windows Media Center, it would once in a while lose the signal and show a black screen with a "Searching for signal" message. The HD25 worked much more like a TV and once it had a signal never showed that message no matter what I threw at it. Keep in mind, both projectors were getting the same exact 1080p60 signal via the HDMI splitter. This is definitely a nuisance with the BenQ and the HD25 definitely won in this regard.

EDIT: Upgraded firmware on the W1070 from 1.05 -> 1.06 and HDMI switching is now much quicker and there are no issues with losing signal anymore!

*Menus/setup*

The menus on the BenQ are clean and extremely well laid out. No complaints at all. The HD25 on the other hand is clunky and not well organized. In addition, it was really annoying in that I didn't know when a certain menu item was highlighted... too many gradients which all blended with the selection cursor. This isn't something that I would expect to visit often and thus it's not a big deal, but BenQ is definitely the winner here.

*Power consumption*:

BenQ W1070 Eco/Cinema: ~220w

Optoma HD25 Eco/Cinema: ~240w

*Other thoughts*:

The BenQ W1070 has a 12v trigger port which the Optoma HD25 lacks. This may not be useful for most of those who don't have the projector in a dedicated theater room, however since my projection screen rolls up and down automatically when the projector is turned on, this is a much desired feature for me, and really something which I feel the HD25 should have included (it costs Optoma nothing to include it).


The BenQ has a slightly more pleasing enclosure and looks much better mounted up on the ceiling in a living room, for those who care.


The lens caps on both projectors are a bit "meh" but the one on the BenQ is more annoying as putting the cap on always distorts the lens focus each and every time. The lens moves in/out when adjusting focus, unlike on the HD25 where the lens is fixed (only something internally moves). Think of this like a DSLR lens, which extends out when you use zoom, versus one that's fixed. Pressing on the end of the lens means the focus ring spins back. This is the case with the BenQ.


There was a YouTube video comparing the HD25 to the W1070, which clearly showed the HD25 as having a better picture. After seeing the two side-by-side in cinema mode, I have to say that the video posted is an extremely inaccurate comparison of the two projectors. I don't know what the settings were in each and which firmware they were running, but I do know that we didn't see anything like that video shows - not even close!


EDIT: I think if the Optoma HD25 had a trigger port and didn't exhibit the weird geometry issues it would be a keeper for me.



That's all for now, if I think of more I'll edit this post in the future. I also made a video review however I haven't had a chance to do much with that and will post it at a later date. What it shows, for the most part, is how the picture quality is so identical in both.


I hope this helps some of you who are interested in some of the specific features I talked about. If you have any questions please let me know. I really think that you can't really go wrong with either projector, but both of them have some problems which make them not ideal candidates for me. I plan on testing something else in the future.


----------



## hungary




> Quote:
> I'll try and talk about once I get to do a side-by-side review with the HD25.



Seriously... cant wait to read your review about 1070 vs 25!!


----------



## ///3oris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hungary*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5310#post_23478464
> 
> 
> Seriously... cant wait to read your review about 1070 vs 25!!



LOL, look right above your comment


----------



## hungary

3oris, need your experience on 3D for both of these..



HD25/W1070 no Frame Interpolation, but 144Hz, does its 3D quality compensate the FI like the above?


And how about the 3D quality as in depth, effect, detachment of object.. appears to your eyes between 'em? \

http://www.audiovideohd.fr/tests/354-Optoma-HD25-0.html 

http://translate.google.fr/translate?sl=fr&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.audiovideohd.fr%2Ftests%2F354-Optoma-HD25-0.html 


The HD25 was rated higher than W1070 for its 3D quality (for its using RF instead of IR)

While W1070 scored slightly lower for its IR technology used. But it has slightly better fluidity.

If mainly for 3D, which would you prefer in the above 2 models? Just wondering, is FI that crucial in 3D? just got no chance to view and compare them side by side over here.


----------



## ///3oris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hungary*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5310#post_23478493
> 
> 
> 3oris, need your experience on 3D for both of these..
> 
> 
> 
> HD25/W1070 no Frame Interpolation, but 144Hz, does its 3D quality compensate the FI like the above?
> 
> 
> And how about the 3D quality as in depth, effect, detachment of object.. appears to your eyes between 'em? \
> 
> http://www.audiovideohd.fr/tests/354-Optoma-HD25-0.html
> 
> http://translate.google.fr/translate?sl=fr&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.audiovideohd.fr%2Ftests%2F354-Optoma-HD25-0.html
> 
> 
> The HD25 was rated higher than W1070 for its 3D quality (for its using RF instead of IR)
> 
> While W1070 scored slightly lower for its IR technology used. But it has slightly better fluidity.
> 
> If mainly for 3D, which would you prefer in the above 2 models? Just wondering, is FI that crucial in 3D? just got no chance to view and compare them side by side over here.



I'm sorry, but I don't use 3D


----------



## hotjt133

Time for some live Tour de France! That's free to air too...


I would expect the Benq to deliver some stellar images of the Alps and Provence.


----------



## jp86

Thank you very much for the review! I will have to play around with where I would need to mount the HD25. I am concerned that the noise will be way too much with how close above our head the BenQ will be due to having to mount it under a soffit.


----------



## b0gus

Is 45dBs too loud for this projector in Eco mode/Cinema at about 3 feet away (58dB at six inches)? First time with projectors and not sure what to expect.


Note: using an app on SGS3 called SmartTools to test dB. Not high end audio monitoring equipment, but does the job.


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b0gus*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5310#post_23479150
> 
> 
> Is 45dBs too loud for this projector in Eco mode/Cinema at about 3 feet away (58dB at six inches)? First time with projectors and not sure what to expect.
> 
> 
> Note: using an app on SGS3 called SmartTools to test dB. Not high end audio monitoring equipment, but does the job.



Too loud is subjective , it might be too loud for you , and not for me ( years of construction work) . The best way to decide is to place your pj where it will go , sit in your favorite spot and see if it distracts you from the viewing . Your numbers are higher than advertised by Benq , but I don't remember their reading distance , and using an app on your phone is sketchy to get a true measurement . Unless it's calibrated , and has been verified with a known value it's really just a fart app. There just isn't any way to know how accurate , or far off that app is without calibrating .


----------



## JoeBoy73

Curious...I've had my PJ for several months now and I've got over 1000 hours on firmware 1.03 with no issues until now. Every few minutes I loose picture and it begins to signal search. After a few seconds the picture comes back. I've looked at all of the auto off\timer features and they have been disabled. Checked all of my hdmi cables and no improvement. I'm definitely in the "if ain't broke don't fix it" camp....so, I'm wondering if this an issue that firmware can clear up. Thoughts?


----------



## ///3oris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5310#post_23479846
> 
> 
> Curious...I've had my PJ for several months now and I've got over 1000 hours on firmware 1.03 with no issues until now. Every few minutes I loose picture and it begins to signal search. After a few seconds the picture comes back. I've looked at all of the auto off\timer features and they have been disabled. Checked all of my hdmi cables and no improvement. I'm definitely in the "if ain't broke don't fix it" camp....so, I'm wondering if this an issue that firmware can clear up. Thoughts?



You'd be better off asking BenQ. Mine has the latest firmware and does the same thing every once in a while. Extremely annoying... TV's and the HD25 doesn't do that. Actually, while I was doing a video review the BenQ did it, so I'll post that as part of the review.


----------



## KCRedhawk

My 1080 literally started doing that out of the blue last night, never happened before (over the two weeks I've had it). I'd turn the receiver on/off thinking it was a handshake issue. Nope. Tried a number of shutting down + turning back on sequences between the PJ, the receiver, the PS3, and the DirectV box, and nothing helped. This morning, all was fine and the kids played a PS3 game for a few hours uninterrupted. Color me confused.


----------



## LFM2

I have a W1250 on order from Costco Canada which is a rebadged W1070 from all reports. There have been numerous reports of the poor fit of the HDMI cables on these. I'm going to trim some of the plastic on the HDMI connector to allow the cables to seat properly. I may use some a small piece of duct tape or the like to secure the connection a little better. In would try this before sending back for service.


----------



## gamermwm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5310#post_23479105
> 
> 
> Great review. A rare opportunity to have a side by side comparison.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to set this up.



Sounds like the two projectors are similar, but the one advantage which is huge if you care about 3D seems to be the RF technology the HD25 employs. I think Red-tint is an annoying concern along with the search for comfortable 3D glasses that do a good job of blocking red-tint. And besides, no videophile would really want their 3D technology actually messing with or altering the image in any way. Having said that, it's really not that much of an issue in reality & in practice


I use the 3DTV CORP glasses, and so do many people in this thread thanks to their quality and affordability, so I wanted to provide the link below which is to page 11 of the 144hz glasses page. Check out post #304 where signa957 calibrated through two different pairs of glasses in 3D mode. One pair was the Monoprice which have been found to be the same make as the bulky 3DTV Corp's many of us here use, and so those are the settings I will employ for 3D:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1448720/benq-w1070-144hz-compatible-dlp-link-3d-glasses/300 


One interesting and suprising thing he found is that that they both blocked too much red and he had to add it back in when he calibrated. So it may indeed be that those who still see a red cast in darker images from where they sit, it is (as others have also thought) due to reflections off the ceiling/walls of their room and not due in large part to the glasses themselves


----------



## niknod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LFM2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5310#post_23480144
> 
> 
> I have a W1250 on order from Costco Canada which is a rebadged W1070 from all reports. There have been numerous reports of the poor fit of the HDMI cables on these. I'm going to trim some of the plastic on the HDMI connector to allow the cables to seat properly. I may use some a small piece of duct tape or the like to secure the connection a little better. In would try this before sending back for service.



I recently got the 1250 and have no issue with the fit of the HDMI cable. Everything fits just fine.


----------



## zapper

Gee whiz have only 187 hours on my 1070 but only watch dvds.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *///3oris*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5310#post_23478413
> 
> *BenQ W1070 vs Optoma HD25 Review*
> 
> 
> As I've mentioned in the past, these two projectors have been at the top of my list and I wanted to try both to get a good idea about the strengths and weakness of each. I find most online reviews to be pretty lacking and I thought I'd write my own "real world, real user" review. First and foremost, let me just say that there was no clear winner between the two. Both have their strengths and weaknesses, which I will attempt to explain as well as I can below.



Nice - thanks for this!


What about rainbow effect? I think the color wheel (at 50hz) on the BenQ runs faster than at the same framerate on the Optoma? Or are they the same?


----------



## JoeBoy73

Thanks for your input guys...gonna give Benq a call on Monday! I will keep you posted!


----------



## ///3oris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5310#post_23480599
> 
> 
> Nice - thanks for this!
> 
> 
> What about rainbow effect? I think the color wheel (at 50hz) on the BenQ runs faster than at the same framerate on the Optoma? Or are they the same?



You're welcome, glad you found it useful!


My guess is that the 6-people who regularly show up to our (almost daily) movie nights must not be sensitive to it, because we don't notice RBE - at least nobody has said anything about it.


----------



## theskins44

benq w1250 just picked up Costco deal

( upgraded from 7 year old optoma 720p projector which is still working great around 6000 hrs)

Blacks are better than expected and fan noise is really only noticable when I mute sound(lucky for me I don't own any silent movies currently) it is ceiling mounted above seating( acoustic tbar ceiling helps I think with noise) light controlled multi media room with 106" fixed frame Grandview screen(1.0 gain) and this projector was a huge upgrade in PQ and 3d is amazing

everyone here a big THANKS for all your info

A+++++++


----------



## CHIA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theskins44*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5340#post_23481797
> 
> 
> benq w1250 just picked up Costco deal
> 
> ( upgraded from 7 year old optoma 720p projector which is still working great around 6000 hrs)
> 
> Blacks are better than expected and fan noise is really only noticable when I mute sound(lucky for me I don't own any silent movies currently) it is ceiling mounted above seating( acoustic tbar ceiling helps I think with noise) light controlled multi media room with 106" fixed frame Grandview screen(1.0 gain) and this projector was a huge upgrade in PQ and 3d is amazing
> 
> everyone here a big THANKS for all your info
> 
> A+++++++



Thanks for that, I expect mine to arrive Tues, same deal, and like you, replacing a 6yr old 720p, Panasonic

PTAX100, which still looks just great, ceiling mounted and with a 106" Grandview 1.0 (pull down) screen


----------



## l88bastard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *///3oris*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5340#post_23480882
> 
> 
> You're welcome, glad you found it useful!
> 
> 
> My guess is that the 6-people who regularly show up to our (almost daily) movie nights must not be sensitive to it, because we don't notice RBE - at least nobody has said anything about it.



I got another ten hours in with my w1070 and do not note any rainbow effect and I am sensitive to it, so I am very pleased. Right now I am projecting on a beige wall and am very impressed at the color pop, crispness & black level. I would love, love, love to be able to pick up a black diamond screen and see what this thing can really do...unfortunately I dont have two and a half grand burning a hole in my wallet









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuCLH8g79Xo


----------



## bulls96




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theskins44*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5340#post_23481797
> 
> 
> benq w1250 just picked up Costco deal
> 
> ( upgraded from 7 year old optoma 720p projector which is still working great around 6000 hrs)
> 
> Blacks are better than expected and fan noise is really only noticable when I mute sound(lucky for me I don't own any silent movies currently) it is ceiling mounted above seating( acoustic tbar ceiling helps I think with noise) light controlled multi media room with 106" fixed frame Grandview screen(1.0 gain) and this projector was a huge upgrade in PQ and 3d is amazing
> 
> everyone here a big THANKS for all your info
> 
> A+++++++



I tried searching Costco fot his but could not find it. Is it avialable in your area only?


----------



## theskins44

Costco.Ca only


----------



## epbb

Hello Senseis!


It is extremely rare that I do this, but I have backed myself into a corner with regards to timeframe, and I really need some quick, trustworthy and reliable answers. And of course, there is no better place to go to when it comes to trustworthy and expert answers, than you all here at AVSForum.


Back when the BenQ W1070 first came out, I knew that it was going to be a contender, but since I didn't have the scratch to buy all the components to complete my home theater room, I bookmarked this thread, and figured I would catch up on it when the time came to pull the proverbial trigger.


Well, fast forward to this weekend. My fiancé made plans to host a movie night at our place on 08/03, which will be pretty hard to do without a complete home theater room. So I am now tasked to get this done for her (us) ASAP.


I got the room wired for 7.1 over the weekend, and now need to order the screen and projector. So, figuring it would be easy, I loaded this thread up, and saw that when I bookmarked it, the thread was only 7 pages long. It is now 179... Holy crap!!! Now, I will eventually get through all of the pages, but while I do, I figured I would try to take a temporary shortcut, and post the questions here in the hopes I can save myself from reading through approximately 5,200 posts in the thread to catch up.


My room is rectangular, and is 146.5" x 256". The wall the screen will be going on is 146.5" W x 102.5" H. I know I can fit either a 133" fixed screen, or a 150" fixed screen there, but I'm not sure which one to go with. Hold this thought for now...


The tricky part of the room is that it has a peaked ceiling. The ceiling is 102.5" at either end of the 256" length, and about 134" at the peak in the middle. Because of this, at the time I first started looking at the 1070, I was concerned with the throw distance, since according to the BenQ website, the throw is 79" at 2M (6.56 Ft). If my math is correct, to project onto a 133" screen, I would need to mount the projector 11 feet from the wall to do this. This would put the projector just behind the peak in the ceiling, and my concern was that the lens shift in the W1070 wouldn't be enough to correct the picture.


Now, in the short amount of catching up I have done (On page 15 currently), I have noticed that since I bookmarked the thread, the BenQ W1080ST has come out. I was on hold with NCIX for almost 45 mins today to try to get some answers from them, and got disconnected. However, I think I got the basic jist from researching while I was on hold, and it seems that the 1080ST is the exact same projector as the 1070, however, the throw ratio is less at 65.7" at 1M (3.3 Ft.). This would mean that to fill up a 133" screen, I could mount the projector at 6.68 Ft away from the wall, which would mean I would need less lens shift.


So, here are my questions:


1) Are my assumptions thus far correct (1070 versus 1080 ShortThrow)?

2) I have read that the 1080ST doesn't have lens shift, however, I see on the BenQ page that it has Vertical Keystone Correction of -20°/+20°. Is that the same as lens shift?

3) Given the size of my room, and the location I would need to mount the projector, should I go with a 150" screen, or stick with a 133"? I know seating location is somewhat subjective, however, I'm sure there is a generalized standard among you experts, so please instruct the layman. 

4) I was planning on going with the monoprice screen (PID 7957). For $480.50, it's a great deal, but do you think I should get something better, and if so, what? I really would prefer not to spend more than $800 - $1000 on the screen.


Thanks very much in advance to everyone for your help. I'm in a tough spot, and need to get the stuff ordered within the next day or so, so that I can work on installing it next weekend.


Looking forward to your responses!!!


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *epbb*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5340#post_23482405
> 
> 
> Hello Senseis!
> 
> 
> It is extremely rare that I do this, but I have backed myself into a corner with regards to timeframe, and I really need some quick, trustworthy and reliable answers. And of course, there is no better place to go to when it comes to trustworthy and expert answers, than you all here at AVSForum.
> 
> 
> Back when the BenQ W1070 first came out, I knew that it was going to be a contender, but since I didn't have the scratch to buy all the components to complete my home theater room, I bookmarked this thread, and figured I would catch up on it when the time came to pull the proverbial trigger.
> 
> 
> Well, fast forward to this weekend. My fiancé made plans to host a movie night at our place on 08/03, which will be pretty hard to do without a complete home theater room. So I am now tasked to get this done for her (us) ASAP.
> 
> 
> I got the room wired for 7.1 over the weekend, and now need to order the screen and projector. So, figuring it would be easy, I loaded this thread up, and saw that when I bookmarked it, the thread was only 7 pages long. It is now 179... Holy crap!!! Now, I will eventually get through all of the pages, but while I do, I figured I would try to take a temporary shortcut, and post the questions here in the hopes I can save myself from reading through approximately 5,200 posts in the thread to catch up.
> 
> 
> My room is rectangular, and is 146.5" x 256". The wall the screen will be going on is 146.5" W x 102.5" H. I know I can fit either a 133" fixed screen, or a 150" fixed screen there, but I'm not sure which one to go with. Hold this thought for now...
> 
> 
> The tricky part of the room is that it has a peaked ceiling. The ceiling is 102.5" at either end of the 256" length, and about 134" at the peak in the middle. Because of this, at the time I first started looking at the 1070, I was concerned with the throw distance, since according to the BenQ website, the throw is 79" at 2M (6.56 Ft). If my math is correct, to project onto a 133" screen, I would need to mount the projector 11 feet from the wall to do this. This would put the projector just behind the peak in the ceiling, and my concern was that the lens shift in the W1070 wouldn't be enough to correct the picture.
> 
> 
> Now, in the short amount of catching up I have done (On page 15 currently), I have noticed that since I bookmarked the thread, the BenQ W1080ST has come out. I was on hold with NCIX for almost 45 mins today to try to get some answers from them, and got disconnected. However, I think I got the basic jist from researching while I was on hold, and it seems that the 1080ST is the exact same projector as the 1070, however, the throw ratio is less at 65.7" at 1M (3.3 Ft.). This would mean that to fill up a 133" screen, I could mount the projector at 6.68 Ft away from the wall, which would mean I would need less lens shift. I spent around $900 on my screen from Amazon.
> 
> 
> So, here are my questions:
> 
> 
> 1) Are my assumptions thus far correct (1070 versus 1080 ShortThrow)?
> 
> 2) I have read that the 1080ST doesn't have lens shift, however, I see on the BenQ page that it has Vertical Keystone Correction of -20°/+20°. Is that the same as lens shift?
> 
> 3) Given the size of my room, and the location I would need to mount the projector, should I go with a 150" screen, or stick with a 133"? I know seating location is somewhat subjective, however, I'm sure there is a generalized standard among you experts, so please instruct the layman.
> 
> 4) I was planning on going with the monoprice screen (PID 7957). For $480.50, it's a great deal, but do you think I should get something better, and if so, what? I really would prefer not to spend more than $800 - $1000 on the screen.
> 
> 
> Thanks very much in advance to everyone for your help. I'm in a tough spot, and need to get the stuff ordered within the next day or so, so that I can work on installing it next weekend.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your responses!!!


Hello Epbb! I'm currently running a 150" and I love it! My room is 14w x 20d and we sit back around 15 from the screen! I spent around $900 on the screen from Amazon. I was on the fence about a 133" but I'm very glad I went with the 150"!


----------



## epbb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5340#post_23482825
> 
> 
> Hello Epbb! I'm currently running a 150" and I love it! My room is 14w x 20d and we sit back around 15 from the screen! I spent around $900 on the screen from Amazon. I was on the fence about a 133" but I'm very glad I went with the 150"!



Thanks Joe! I am leaning towards the 150" also now, and as I'm doing more research, I don't thing the 1080ST will work, since there doesn't seem to be any lens shift, which means the projector will be hanging WAY down from the peaked ceiling...


Which screen brand did you go with? And did you go with white or grey? I do have some ambient side light from big picture windows which we will try to eliminate with blinds, but for the most part, we will only watch movies at night, until Football season when I will be watching the games during the day.


----------



## epbb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5340#post_23482869
> 
> 
> 1) Neither of these BenQ's are going to work without a long drop tube. I doubt a projector hanging two feet down in the middle of your vaulted ceiling is going to be a hit. The Optoma HD25 which is very similar would likely be a better choice. Longer thow distance and a greater angle means you could mount it almost at the back wall.
> 
> 2) Lens shift is a physical adjustment of the lens, keystone correction is digital adjustment that can reduce the sharpness of the picture.
> 
> 3) These projectors have enough light output for a 150" screen if you have excellent light control but as this sounds like a common room I would stick with the 133". Seating is a personal choice with 1X screen width being very close and involving and 1.5X screen width probably more comfortable for casual viewers. (10' to 15' from a 133" diagonal screen)
> 
> 4) I will likely get shot for this, but unless you plan on getting a specialty screen (high gain or retroreflective) which costs $$$ then stick with the cheaper screen choice.



Hi David!


Thanks for the response! So Keystone is different, and from what I've caught up on so far, the 1080ST doesn't have lens shift, which means it's probably out.


As for the brightness, you make a very good point... Particularly considering I do have large picture windows in the side of the room that allows ambient light to come in... And considering the fact I'm really leaning towards the 150", I will definitely look into the Optoma... Initial perusing has yielded that there's a new "LV" model that has 3200 lumens, which creates more questions:


5) Can I go too bright with that?!?

6) If I get a 150" screen with 3200 lumens, should I go with the grey screen to help with the ambient light?


----------



## epbb

After looking a bit more at the Optoma, it doesn't have lens shift, plus, the throw is super long. According to the calculator on their website, the PJ needs to be mounted 17'9" away from the screen to fill a 150" screen. If I do this, then every time someone stands up, the image will be blocked. Heck, the seats themselves may block the image at that throw distance, no?...


Not to mention, there's also a ceiling fan in the middle of the room which would also probably interfere with the image...


The review on AVForums also stated that other budget projectors had better 3D than the Optoma, so I think this one might be out. Given this is my first projector, I think I'm going to need to have lens shift to help with any mounting mistakes I make...


EDIT: Looks like the 150" screen probably won't work, since if we went with that, we would need to sit 15 feet away from the screen. And, considering we want to put two rows of three seats to sit six people (Room isn't wide enough to sit one row of four), we won't have enough room for the second row. Looks like we might be going with the 133" after all. So, the Optoma might be back in the mix here.


----------



## ///3oris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *epbb*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5340#post_23483011
> 
> 
> After looking a bit more at the Optoma, it doesn't have lens shift, plus, the throw is super long. According to the calculator on their website, the PJ needs to be mounted 17'9" away from the screen to fill a 150" screen. If I do this, then every time someone stands up, the image will be blocked. Heck, the seats themselves may block the image at that throw distance, no?...



I have the W1070 mounted just a hair over 8' from the screen and it's not even at full zoom (but close) for a 100" image. The Optoma HD25 is closer to 12' away to get the same size.


When I have the Optoma on it seems like, even when one is walking so far away from the projected image, the image still gets hit. Short throw is kind of under rated, IMO... It's weird that you mention it, but that was definitely a "real-world" nuisance with the HD25. Not a problem with the BenQ - at least in my environment.


----------



## vagos1103gr1

One question, I have the 3dtv corp glasses and lately start to blinking the left lens of the glasses. Did to anybody has similar problem with these glasses?


----------



## shawxnmr45

From the w1070 blog review: " The W1070 does have a small amount of physical vertical lens shift, but you need a screw driver to make adjustments. For the horizontal adjustments, BenQ implements software keystone correction. The combination isn’t the worst I’ve seen, and it’s kinda surprising to see physical shift at all on a DLP projector, but it certainly isn’t the best. I was unable to fill my screen with the w1070 in the location that I currently shelf mount my 6500UB, so placement location should not be an after thought if you are thinking about this projector.


----------



## ///3oris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shawxnmr45*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5340#post_23484009
> 
> 
> From the w1070 blog review: " The W1070 does have a small amount of physical vertical lens shift, but you need a screw driver to make adjustments. For the horizontal adjustments, BenQ implements software keystone correction. The combination isn’t the worst I’ve seen, and it’s kinda surprising to see physical shift at all on a DLP projector, but it certainly isn’t the best. I was unable to fill my screen with the w1070 in the location that I currently shelf mount my 6500UB, so placement location should not be an after thought if you are thinking about this projector.



That quote is incorrect, there is no horizontal adjustment of any kind. You have to put the projector center of the screen (or move your screen). For those who need installation flexibility lens shift is the best option. Projectors like the Epson 3020 actually have digital keystone correction for both horizontal and vertical. Not ideal, but Epson does consider it their entry level projector, despite the price tag.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5340#post_23482869
> 
> 
> 2) Lens shift is a physical adjustment of the lens, keystone correction is digital adjustment that can reduce the sharpness of the picture.



May as well explain this as it's important to understand. Lens shift works like a tilt-shift lens in photography (see: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HRYlJUwzYA ). Basically you level the projector and square it to the screen and just move the lens around to place your perfect rectangle image anywhere you want (within limits).


Now, imagine you don't have lens shift and the projector isn't perfectly square on the screen. When you angle the projector to hit the screen, the image will form more of a trapezoid (in each direction you angle it). Think about a flashlight when you're pointing it at a wall directly ahead of you it makes a circle now as you tilt it up/down/left/right the image it produces starts to elongate and produces an oval. Either way, in order to "fix" the trapezoid shape, software correction rescales the image internally. Obviously doing this, you lose perfect pixel mapping, however this is usually pretty hard to see unless there's an extreme amount of keystone correction, you sit close to the screen to see the pixel structure or if you're viewing content which requires perfect pixel mapping (i.e. computer content). It loses sharpness, think of it like displaying a resolution on a monitor which isn't native.


----------



## Patrick Murphy

My Mitsubishi HC3800 has developed a small dust blob after about 3 years of heavy use and I'm very intrigued by the 1070, as a replacement.

Anybody coming from a 3800 have any comments as to picture quality comparisons of these two products? Throw distance isn't a problem as I set it up on a small stool and I'm not, at this time, concerned with 3D.


----------



## epbb

Thanks for the responses everyone. At this point, the only decision I've been able to make is to go with the 133" screen, since that's the largest I can go to allow for two rows of seating.


Unfortunately though, I've made no progress on which projector to go with. Seems as though I'm back to two options, the BenQ W1080ST and the Optoma HD25-LV due to the following reasons:


A) Lens shift on the W1070 seems to be a novelty (Manual shift using a screwdriver), so it's probably not worth it. I'll just have to be extremely accurate with my mounting measurements.

B) Since the lens shift of the W1070 isn't really very useful, I might as well include the W1080ST in my choice since the short throw of the W1080 would be better to avoid any image blocking when someone stands up or something.

C) Due to the amount of ambient light that comes into the room from the picture windows (There will probably still be some when we put the blinds up), and I really want to be able to watch football during the day, I'm leaning towards the Optoma HD25-LV for the extra Lumens.



That being said, here are my remaining questions:


1) Has anyone switched from one projector to the other (BenQ to / from the Optoma HD-25 LV)? If so, what were your reasons?

2) Due to the ambient light, should I go with a .8 gain grey screen to help with the light? I would only go this route if I went with the Optoma, due to the extra lumens.

3) Any tips for helping to determine where to place the projector? Laser level?

4) Any good projector mount recommendations for a vaulted ceiling, with long downtube options?


Thanks again everyone!


----------



## lapino

I can help with the mount, got this http://www.vogels.com/ppc-1030-projector-ceiling-mount.html#.UdGFQfkwd8E and it's a really good ceiling mount, with possibility to extend even more with additional tubes. Costs a bit though.


----------



## Cowboys

epbb,

I have the W1070 on with all lights on (11 bulbs total) and the image is very watchable. The 1080ST costs more.


----------



## acras13

Epbb, look at monoprice.com for mounts. They have great prices and most of their mounts have extension tubes available.


----------



## sojodave

After watching the UPS guy throw my projector against a wall on Friday, I was scared to death there would be some kind of damage. I woke up on Saturday and started at 8:00am and finished my project by 7:00pm. I hopefully secured my Elite 100H electric screen to the ceiling. I ran wires behind the wall and put in a plug behind the screen. I mounted the projector mount on the ceiling and spent two special hours fishing wire 13'. I finally got my daughter to stick her arm all the way up to her elbow in the ceiling and grab the fish line. I got the projector running and thew in some calibration numbers from this thread. I fired up Avatar 2D and I couldn't believe how great it looked. No rainbows, great colors, and no noise. I may have done way too much research on projectors because I was aware of every complaint ever written about the W1070.


I had 15 people over on Sunday and it was awesome. The screen looks bigger in person than in the photo. I had to demo Avatar, Master And Commander, Jack Reacher, War Of The Worlds, and Wal-E. You couldn't wipe the smile off of my face. FYI, this photo was taken with the lights on and a curtain open and the W1070 still had an excellent picture.


----------



## takedatewitchu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojodave*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5340#post_23484749
> 
> 
> After watching the UPS guy throw my projector against a wall on Friday, I was scared to death there would be some kind of damage. I woke up on Saturday and started at 8:00am and finished my project by 7:00pm. I hopefully secured my Elite 100H electric screen to the ceiling. I ran wires behind the wall and put in a plug behind the screen. I mounted the projector mount on the ceiling and spent two special hours fishing wire 13'. I finally got my daughter to stick her arm all the way up to her elbow in the ceiling and grab the fish line. I got the projector running and thew in some calibration numbers from this thread. I fired up Avatar 2D and I couldn't believe how great it looked. No rainbows, great colors, and no noise. I may have done way too much research on projectors because I was aware of every complaint ever written about the W1070.
> 
> 
> I had 15 people over on Sunday and it was awesome. The screen looks bigger in person than in the photo. I had to demo Avatar, Master And Commander, Jack Reacher, War Of The Worlds, and Wal-E. You couldn't wipe the smile off of my face. FYI, this photo was taken with the lights on and a curtain open and the W1070 still had an excellent picture.



Glad to hear it all went well Dave. I've just ordered my W1070 and screen on Saturday. Hopefully will be here late this week. Also hoping that my installation won't take as long thanks to my drop ceilings


----------



## mychaelp

Great photos you guys are posting of the installs. I've felt odd with my screen being over my door, but it's the best I can do right now and who keeps the door open when watching movies anyway! Was thinking of upgrading to this one or the HD25 and saw the comparison here http://thecreativealternative.com/best-home-theater-projector/ They show the contrast ratio is much higher with the HD25 yet the BenQ still looks better... has anyone noticed them side-by-side in a screening room?


----------



## epbb

Saw this review from another post:

http://thecreativealternative.com/best-home-theater-projector/ 


Now that only compares the W1070 to the HD25. Do you think the extra 1200 lumens in the LV would have made a difference in that comparison?


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojodave*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5340#post_23484749
> 
> 
> After watching the UPS guy throw my projector against a wall on Friday, I was scared to death there would be some kind of damage. I woke up on Saturday and started at 8:00am and finished my project by 7:00pm. I hopefully secured my Elite 100H electric screen to the ceiling. I ran wires behind the wall and put in a plug behind the screen. I mounted the projector mount on the ceiling and spent two special hours fishing wire 13'. I finally got my daughter to stick her arm all the way up to her elbow in the ceiling and grab the fish line. I got the projector running and thew in some calibration numbers from this thread. I fired up Avatar 2D and I couldn't believe how great it looked. No rainbows, great colors, and no noise. I may have done way too much research on projectors because I was aware of every complaint ever written about the W1070.
> 
> 
> I had 15 people over on Sunday and it was awesome. The screen looks bigger in person than in the photo. I had to demo Avatar, Master And Commander, Jack Reacher, War Of The Worlds, and Wal-E. You couldn't wipe the smile off of my face. FYI, this photo was taken with the lights on and a curtain open and the W1070 still had an excellent picture.



Very, very nice. Clean installation, too! A very warm, inviting HT setup.


Hey, where is my popcorn? You forgot my drink!!!


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *l88bastard*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5340#post_23481830
> 
> 
> I got another ten hours in with my w1070 and do not note any rainbow effect and I am sensitive to it, so I am very pleased. Right now I am projecting on a beige wall and am very impressed at the color pop, crispness & black level. I would love, love, love to be able to pick up a black diamond screen and see what this thing can really do...unfortunately I dont have two and a half grand burning a hole in my wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuCLH8g79Xo


With the extra lumens from the w1070, I think the 0.8 BD will give excellent black and white.


----------



## sojodave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5340#post_23489170
> 
> 
> That "review" was superficial at best. Not even sure why they bother printing some of this stuff. The contrast given was manufacturer specs which are virtually useless for making a comparison between brands.
> 
> One of the members on this Forum gave a good side by side review just a page or two ago. Very little difference noted in the image brightness or quality. Physical placement is different due to throw ratio and throw angle and the HD25 was a bit quieter. Otherwise not a big difference.



I was really split between the two projectors. They are very similar and I've seen the pictures of both, but not side by side. I doubt if you didn't have them side by side you could tell a difference. The main reason I choose the Benq was the shorter throw of 8'9" for 100 inch screen. The lens shifting, and the bulbs seem to be cheaper. Plus, it was $27 cheaper at the time I ordered. The biggest advantage the Optoma HD25 has is RF glasses for 3d and for some, the longer throw will be an advantage. Both are great projectors for the money.


----------



## ///3oris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojodave*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5340#post_23489292
> 
> 
> I was really split between the two projectors. They are very similar and I've seen the pictures of both, but not side by side. I doubt if you didn't have them side by side you could tell a difference. The main reason I choose the Benq was the shorter throw of 8'9" for 100 inch screen. The lens shifting, and the bulbs seem to be cheaper. Plus, it was $27 cheaper at the time I ordered. The biggest advantage the Optoma HD25 has is RF glasses for 3d and for some, the longer throw will be an advantage. Both are great projectors for the money.



I did a side-by-side review and video in an earlier post


----------



## JoeBoy73

  

Just thought I would share a darkroom shot from the iPhone. Figured out my problem was a bad HDMI cable.


----------



## mikethewxguy

I ordered the w1070 today from amazon...lowest price I have seen on it at eight sixty nine! (see slickdeals). Not sure if I will like it or not, but for this price is should be acceptable. Previously owned an Epson 5010 but had to sell it because of a recent move....but now I'm living in a new apartment that can definitely accommodate at least 100"...so I pulled the trigger while trying to save some cash (I had originally planned on getting the Epson 5020)










Which projector mount from Monoprice would work best for the w1070?

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10911&cs_id=1091102&p_id=3875&seq=1&format=2 


or

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10911&cs_id=1091102&p_id=3010&seq=1&format=2


----------



## sojodave

I bought mine from Amazon for $917, I had them price match at $899. They said they wouldn't be able to price match after that. Today it is $869. DOH!!!!


----------



## sojodave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikethewxguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5370#post_23491430
> 
> 
> I ordered the w1070 today from amazon...lowest price I have seen on it at eight sixty nine! (see slickdeals). Not sure if I will like it or not, but for this price is should be acceptable. Previously owned an Epson 5010 but had to sell it because of a recent move....but now I'm living in a new apartment that can definitely accommodate at least 100"...so I pulled the trigger while trying to save some cash (I had originally planned on getting the Epson 5020)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which projector mount from Monoprice would work best for the w1070?
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10911&cs_id=1091102&p_id=3875&seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10911&cs_id=1091102&p_id=3010&seq=1&format=2



I'm not sure about those two mounts; however, I installed this mount and it was pretty straight forward and looks good. http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10911&cs_id=1091102&p_id=6528&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Cowboys

The monoprice 3010 does not work with some mod. I have similar mount to the 3010 that I used to mount my old Dwin pj but since the W1070 is such a small pj with shorter distance between the three holes, I had to modify it to work.


----------



## hungary

For those who bought the W1250 from costco.ca, were you all taxed??

I was seeking for Canada spree service to ship over to my country (Malaysia), and the person charged me 10% service fee from the total amount and she quoted me that it shall be taxed $134.99 CAD from the purchase.


----------



## takedatewitchu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojodave*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5370#post_23491944
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about those two mounts; however, I installed this mount and it was pretty straight forward and looks good. http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10911&cs_id=1091102&p_id=6528&seq=1&format=2



Thanks for this info. I was looking at this mount, but leery to buy it until I had time to check and make sure it worked with the W1070.


----------



## sojodave

If you buy that mount, make sure you used the spacers that come with it. At first I was perplexed how to mount it, but the spacers made it fit perfectly.


----------



## jp86

I bought, but haven't received the following mount:
http://www.amazon.com/PCMD-Projector-Ceiling-Mount-W1070/dp/B00ABUFCCK 


It is specific to the w1070. I needed a mount that kept the projector as close to the ceiling as possible due to having to mount on a soffit. This one puts the projector at 4" from the ceiling. Has good reviews.


----------



## OZReddog

*Cheap prices for Australians:*


Zettabyte Computers has the W1070 for AU$928 and *free post*:

http://www.zettabyte.com.au/benq-w1070-3d-dlp-full-hd-home-theatre-projector-nvidia-3d-vision-1080p/ 


Therefore using Officeworks price matching deal *you could get the projector for AU$881* ( i.e. $928 + $0 (free post) = $928 - 5%). This has the advantage of a local return to Officeworks should there be a problem.


Also, if you are looking for a *reasonably priced 3 arm fully adjustable mount* I found this one Brateck PRB-6 Aluminum Ceiling projector Brackets (ARM-BRA-PRB6) @ AU$17.00 plus $10.50 shipping:

http://www.cplonline.com.au/clearance/brateck-prb-6-aluminum-ceiling-projector-brackets.html 


Specifications:


* aluminum ceiling projector brackets

* -15-+15 up and down tilt,360 horizontal swivel

* ceiling profile: 410-560mm

* includes cable through hole

* support projector up to 10kgs


Hope this helps someone, I ordered one yesterday for myself.


----------



## theskins44

Costco deal-

yes we pay provincial sales tax

which varies from province to province (15% here)


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5370#post_23493872
> 
> 
> Therefore using Officeworks price matching deal *you could get the projector for AU$881* ( i.e. $928 - 5%).



But they only match with price plus postage, if it is an online or interstate shop. Would be close to 900.


That mount is really cheap, however I don't see how its possible to put the wire through it. The top part completely blocked the tube.


----------



## Fuelrush

The Banq page says 5 selectable aspects. (16:9) native. Is one of the selectables 2.4:1 CinemaScope? I'd like to run a 2.4:1 screen. But if not at least gave the option to watch on a 16x9. If you have a 2.4:1 screen does it just shoot the velvet with the black bars?


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5370#post_23493963
> 
> 
> But they only match with price plus postage, if it is an online or interstate shop. Would be close to 900.



If you read the original post correctly (note that the post gas been amended to make it very clear now) you would have noted:

*The postage is FREE = zero, zip, nada, nothing, nil*


Therefore the total (including postage) is $928 + $0 (postage according to the site) = $928 - 5% (price match discount) = $881 (from Officeworks)!!


Look at the end of the day, I only mentioned it as it could be of interest to someone, if it isn't then no skin off my back as I already have one and thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## Ingram




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5370#post_23494773
> 
> 
> If you read the original post correctly (note that the post gas been amended to make it very clear now) you would have noted:
> 
> *The postage is FREE = zero, zip, nada, nothing, nil*
> 
> 
> Therefore the total (including postage) is $928 + $0 (postage according to the site) = $928 - 5% (price match discount) = $881 (from Officeworks)!!
> 
> 
> Look at the end of the day, I only mentioned it as it could be of interest to someone, if it isn't then no skin off my back as I already have one and thoroughly enjoying it.



When I bought mine from OW and price matched an online store the shipping price was waived because they had a physical store front. Didn't matter that I was in Vic and the store front in NSW lol.


Might have got a nice OW employee though... YMMV.


----------



## tetraider

I have w1070 with this mount:
http://www.elitescreens.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=283%3Auniversal-projector-m 

It really flexible and makes very easy to install projector. I recommend. I bought it for $ 30


----------



## THe_Flash

Last evening I finally got around to hiding my power and hdmi cord. Now I can't get a handshake. The HDMI cable is the same cable, it seems to lock (either port), the only difference is the cable comes from the projector's left side rather than straight on in the back. There's enough slack that it doesn't seem as though it should matter, although apparently it does. Wiggling and playing with it for twenty minutes I was able to get it to connect once, it's ridiculously finicky. Does anyone have any tips to try? I don't own any other device that has this fragile of a connector.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5370#post_23495430
> 
> 
> Last evening I finally got around to hiding my power and hdmi cord. Now I can't get a handshake. The HDMI cable is the same cable, it seems to lock (either port), the only difference is the cable comes from the projector's left side rather than straight on in the back. There's enough slack that it doesn't seem as though it should matter, although apparently it does. Wiggling and playing with it for twenty minutes I was able to get it to connect once, it's ridiculously finicky. Does anyone have any tips to try? I don't own any other device that has this fragile of a connector.


 

Go to the Monoprice website and do a search for 'port savers'.


----------



## Sinistre1

Ok ,let me just get this out of the way. Wow! Holy Crap!! WTF!!??? Are you $hi++in' me!!







 I just fired this thing up last nite, compliments of Amazon's little price war.. presumably aimed at, or in response to, the "Costco Salvo" And I can't find enough expletives to cover what this PJ does right... Now before I go all googly eyed, there are a few misses: Fan noise, volume AND quality of, build quality around the zoom/ focus ring area and to a lesser degree black level (which is not atrocious but the only performance foible) and this is without changing a damn thing other than presets!!!!!! It is A-M-A-Z-I-N-G what you can get under $1K these days. My last projector (still in use) was a Mitsubishi HC3000 and this thing stands it's ground, giving up only black level and detail, while weighing in favorably with a much larger picture from the same distance, similar or better clarity, color and focus (and I had to work to get that done on the Mits!!!). And then there is the Coupe d' Grace!! I found the 3-D to be outstanding (again with a couple of small performance issues- fast motion blur (hard to tell if it is the projector, the media, or production values) but in all other ways. Not f'in bad at all!!.. Again I say.. are you $hi++in' me!!!???


Projecting onto and over and around (much bigger image) a DIY 90" screen sprayed a light neutral grey with 25% flat clear, onto a prepped drywall screen and all I can say is this is unbelievable for the money. The picture truly rivals and surpasses a good percentage of the screens at the theaters I frequent (albeit less frequently, lol). I now have to figure out how to super size my setup to accomodate the new image and i will be a happy boy!!!


----------



## ///3oris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5370#post_23495430
> 
> 
> Last evening I finally got around to hiding my power and hdmi cord. Now I can't get a handshake. The HDMI cable is the same cable, it seems to lock (either port), the only difference is the cable comes from the projector's left side rather than straight on in the back. There's enough slack that it doesn't seem as though it should matter, although apparently it does. Wiggling and playing with it for twenty minutes I was able to get it to connect once, it's ridiculously finicky. Does anyone have any tips to try? I don't own any other device that has this fragile of a connector.



This is a common problem, make sure you press the connector firmly in place and while everything is on even wiggle it a little. Wait about 5 seconds between each wiggle to see if it reconnects. It may take a little elbow grease, unfortunately. I've found the W1070 has a bunch of little problems like this.


Let us know how it goes.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5370#post_23495430
> 
> 
> Last evening I finally got around to hiding my power and hdmi cord. Now I can't get a handshake. The HDMI cable is the same cable



What cable is yours? Cheap and long cables tend to degrade overtime, and I am also the victim of this. It was all ok in the first few weeks, but soon after I put into the wall, it started to act strangely. Typically, you fiddled around it to make it working, the next day, without anything changed or even touched, it can't detect a signal. I still can't find any scientific reasons behind it. Hope yours just a plug issue.


Check my post in another thread:
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1479814/cheap-hdmi-cable-degrade-over-time-is-it-an-urban-myth


----------



## ///3oris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5370#post_23496557
> 
> 
> What cable is yours? Cheap and long cables tend to degrade overtime, and I am also the victim of this. It was all ok in the first few weeks, but soon after I put into the wall, it started to act strangely. Typically, you fiddled around it to make it working, the next day, without anything changed or even touched, it can't detect a signal. I still can't find any scientific reasons behind it. Hope yours just a plug issue.
> 
> 
> Check my post in another thread:
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1479814/cheap-hdmi-cable-degrade-over-time-is-it-an-urban-myth



First of all, let me just say that I don't agree with this. They don't "degrade" over time. Unless there's pressure on them and the crimped connection slips out or something else.... it doesn't erode or anything of the sort. If it's "permanently" installed and it's working today it should work just as well tomorrow. Not saying the previous poster may not have damaged his cable running through a wall, just addressing the "degradation" comment.


I use this cable: http://www.amazon.com/Aurum-Ultra-High-Speed-Cable-Ethernet/dp/B005EZTUMU/ (it was $7.50 a couple of weeks ago) and it works just fine. I thought the HDMI issues with the W1070 may have been cable related, so I tried it with a TV and I tried other cables with the projectors. Was having issues with all of them when connected to the W1070. The same cables (including this "cheap" one) had no issues with the Optoma HD25.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingram*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5370#post_23494838
> 
> 
> When I bought mine from OW and price matched an online store the shipping price was waived because they had a physical store front. Didn't matter that I was in Vic and the store front in NSW lol.
> 
> 
> Might have got a nice OW employee though... YMMV.



You were very lucky to strike such an employee. I have had a simple 'Okay' to 'I will have to check that' and they actually rang the shop to check that they had stock. So well done, go back to them next time!


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *///3oris*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5370#post_23496715
> 
> 
> First of all, let me just say that I don't agree with this. They don't "degrade" over time. Unless there's pressure on them and the crimped connection slips out or something else....



If it did not happen to me, I would be of the same opinion. But in my case, yes it is a FACT. You won't believe it until it happen to you. How can you explain, one end of the cable was in the wall, connecting to the wall plate, the other end is through the ceiling to the mounted PJ, not possible to be touched, and I made sure the plug has no stress. I initally suspected the wall plate, but it's not. Some days it will show red noise, some days are fine, some days no signal on 1080p/60 but ok on 1080i/60. This all shows a lack of bandwidth. Bear in mind that in the first couple of week it worked 100%, never have any issues.


So cheap (and long) cables are a real hit and miss. If you read amazon feed back, most of them are happy, yet many of those that aren't happy have similar "degrade" problems.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5370#post_23496859
> 
> 
> If it did not happen to me, I would be of the same opinion. But in my case, yes it is a FACT. You won't believe it until it happen to you. How can you explain, one end of the cable was in the wall, connecting to the wall plate, the other end is through the ceiling to the mounted PJ, not possible to be touched, and I made sure the plug has no stress. I initally suspected the wall plate, but it's not. Some days it will show red noise, some days are fine, some days no signal on 1080p/60 but ok on 1080i/60. This all shows a lack of bandwidth. Bear in mind that in the first couple of week it worked 100%, never have any issues.
> 
> 
> So cheap (and long) cables are a real hit and miss. If you read amazon feed back, most of them are happy, yet many of those that aren't happy have similar "degrade" problems.



I have to disagree. Cables don't "degrade." HDMI handshake issues can be cause by all kinds of things. One big problem is that the cables can become loose from vibration. There are at least 19 connectors in each HDMI cable and the lack of a good connection can cause all kinds of issues. That being said HDMI issues can be caused by cables that are too long or by countless other things. The Benq does not have the best HDMI implementation and handshake often do take some time.

I have tried many different cables and have had similar results. I would suggest using Monoprice port savers with the Benq since the HDMI connector does not seem to be as robust as on other types of equipment.


----------



## CHIA

Well, got mine yesterday, connected it quickly on a coffee table, and to a WDTV Live to see how it looked.......quite nice.


Think I may attempt to ceiling mount this tonight, and get it into it's real home.


FWIW, if anyone tries this, I had several 3D SBS MKV files, which for the life of me could not get to display in 3D, or could

even get the 3D menus to display or operate, and finally messed with the WDTV Live's video output settings and found that

1080i/60 would work.....kinda cool.


Getting it mounted up high will be the test......wish me luck!


----------



## THe_Flash

I definitely didn't damage the cable, and in fact, didn't even run it through a wall. The cable also works great in another room, I tested it. Tried another cable with similar results; it works if it is allowed to hang downwards, but remove any such stress and there is a problem. HDMI port 1 may as well not even be on the machine, as I've never had it work under any condition. I suppose I'll try a port saver on HDMI 2, otherwise I now know the proper rain dance to perform to make the connection secure enough to get a proper handshake. What an annoyance on an otherwise nice piece of hardware.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5370#post_23496982
> 
> 
> I have to disagree. Cables don't "degrade." HDMI handshake issues can be cause by all kinds of things. One big problem is that the cables can become loose from vibration. There are at least 19 connectors in each HDMI cable and the lack of a good connection can cause all kinds of issues.



Maybe your definition of cable is different from mine. Many people only thinking the cable as the copper wires. I do not view the HDMI cable as just the wires. Since all HDMI cables come with preassembled plug, both plugs and the wire are considered as a whole "cable". So if the plug becomes loose over time it is also a kind of "degrade". If the plug is shot, your cable is shot too. So either the wire, or the plug "degrade" over time. That's the whole point of cable degrade over time, from my experence.


----------



## hungary

Hi everybody, just a thought here..


Instead of using a ND filter to tame down the brightness, has anybody tried shooting on a grey screen instead, which gives a better contrast and improved blacks?

I just thought of this after seeing SI Black Diamond screen demonstration ( i didnt mean a black diamond screen, which is ultra expensive.. but a grey screen)


And how about shooting it onto a curved screen (commercial / DIY version), anybody??


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5370#post_23497148
> 
> 
> Maybe your definition of cable is different from mine. Many people only thinking the cable as the copper wires. I do not view the HDMI cable as just the wires. Since all HDMI cables come with preassembled plug, both plugs and the wire are considered as a whole "cable". So if the plug becomes loose over time it is also a kind of "degrade". If the plug is shot, your cable is shot too. So either the wire, or the plug "degrade" over time. That's the whole point of cable degrade over time, from my experence.



I think it's the ports you are plugging into , not the ends of the hdmi cable . There have been quite a few people who have reported having problems with the hdmi ports on the PJ , and since hdmi cables only come completely assembled , I think very few view " cable" in this context as only the copper wire , most view the entire assembly as the cable , and the port as part of the device you plug the cable into.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acras13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5370#post_23497240
> 
> 
> and the port as part of the device you plug the cable into.



I wish it was the port, but I tried several shorter cables (the cheapest is a $2 ebay cable), not a single problem. So the port is not that bad?


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hungary*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5370#post_23497151
> 
> 
> Hi everybody, just a thought here..
> 
> 
> Instead of using a ND filter to tame down the brightness, has anybody tried shooting on a grey screen instead, which gives a better contrast and improved blacks?
> 
> I just thought of this after seeing SI Black Diamond screen demonstration ( i didnt mean a black diamond screen, which is ultra expensive.. but a grey screen)
> 
> 
> And how about shooting it onto a curved screen (commercial / DIY version), anybody??


How about shooting it on a 0.8 gain grey screen?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5370#post_23497148
> 
> 
> Maybe your definition of cable is different from mine. Many people only thinking the cable as the copper wires. I do not view the HDMI cable as just the wires. Since all HDMI cables come with preassembled plug, both plugs and the wire are considered as a whole "cable". So if the plug becomes loose over time it is also a kind of "degrade". If the plug is shot, your cable is shot too. So either the wire, or the plug "degrade" over time. That's the whole point of cable degrade over time, from my experence.



The plugs become loose from the port but all you have to do usually is to reseat them. This does not make the cable bad. The plugs and cables do not "degrade" over time unless they are damaged. I am saying that they can come out of the port from vibration or for the weight of the cable on the internal port. This does not make the cable go bad. That is why I have often used "Monoprice 'port savers" with heavy cables in the past. I now prefer Monoprice Redmere cables since they are lighter. All of this does not guarantee that one will have not problems but it can help. The big issue with HDMI cables is that with most there is no way to hold them tight into the equipment. In other words the design is bad. Compare this to the screws on DVI cables. I have used hundreds of HDMI cables and have had only a few bad plugs on them. They did not "degrade" but were bad from the start. The bigger issue is that HDMI issues can be caused by many things that can include long cables or even short cables and countless other things. At this time I am running a rather complicated HDMI setup using two projectors and a duo video processor going into A darbee video enhancer. At times I have had HDMI issues and I have had to remove and reseat one of the cables to get a handshake to take place. The cable is not bad but the handshake sequence and other equipment caused the problem. Taking a cable out and putting it back in made the handshake take place again even though the cable was not bad. The big issue is that Benq has not designed the 1070 with the most robust handshake protocol. I also have a JVC projector and the handshake problems are much less. I would love to see Benq issue a firmware update that improved their HDMI connection issues.


----------



## kbarnes701


^^^^^^^^

 

 

+1. HDMI plugs and sockets are a very poor mechanical design. To design such a weak connector and then also ensure that, for longish runs, the cable has to be thick and heavy (Redmere excepted) beggars belief. They could have done it so many different, and better ways. You are also right on the money IMO with the HDMI handshake on the w1070. It takes longer for my w1070 to handshake than ANY other piece of equipment I own or have ever owned. Very often, at the start of a movie, when the studio logo is in a different video or sound format, for example, I will miss the entire image of the logo while the w1070 handshakes! By the time it has locked on, the short track has ended and the handshake has to be initiated all over again for the main feature or the menus! I consider it a small price to pay though for a PJ that offers so much for so little money.


----------



## BradP

Any chance that the Viewsonic PGD-150 DLP Link glasses I have gathering dust will work with this thing or should I be shopping around?

http://www.amazon.com/ViewSonic-PGD-150-Stereographic-Shutter-Projectors/dp/B003ES5BJU?tag=r601000010-20


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5400#post_23497298
> 
> 
> I wish it was the port, but I tried several shorter cables (the cheapest is a $2 ebay cable), not a single problem. So the port is not that bad?



Did you leave the shorter cable plugged it for several days? Is it placing the same stress on the port? As Rwestly has said a couple times longer HDMI cables are heavier than shorter runs and that can make them want to back out of the ports more than lighter ones. Coupled with vibration ( fan and color wheel spinning) and the notorious benq HDMI port and you have a good chance for the cable to back out of the port.

You say even a $2 cable worked, so why would that cheap cable not " degrade " the same way as a cheap longer cable? It would stand to reason that with your theory that the connectors are what fail the short $2 cable has exactly the same weakness as the longer one, they both have 2 connectors on them.

All of this is specific to a cable that worked fine then without damage to the cable, the signal no longer transmits. Inexpensive HDMI cables have been proven again and again, by people in these forums and numerous professional tests to work just as well as expensive cables up to the limit of HDMI transmission (@25 ').

Have you tried plugging the cable into different ports in your source and PJ, or use it in two different devices to test it? Try port savers and minimize the stress to the ports you plug into from weight of the cable? Try these? http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Echo-lock-Universal-HDMI/dp/B001QV2AKK 

I will say that the cables CAN degrade, if corrosive flux was used during soldering, if the copper is exposed to oxygen, obviously if damaged, but with the exception of physical damage, the degradation would take years or decades. It really isn't a factor .

Best luck sorting out your signal issues.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BradP*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5400#post_23497703
> 
> 
> Any chance that the Viewsonic PGD-150 DLP Link glasses I have gathering dust will work with this thing or should I be shopping around?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/ViewSonic-PGD-150-Stereographic-Shutter-Projectors/dp/B003ES5BJU?tag=r601000010-20



These glasses will not work with the 1070 since they only support 120HZ. The 1020 need 144HZ glasses.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acras13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5400#post_23497928
> 
> 
> Did you leave the shorter cable plugged it for several days? Is it placing the same stress on the port? As Rwestly has said a couple times longer HDMI cables are heavier than shorter runs and that can make them want to back out of the ports more than lighter ones. Coupled with vibration ( fan and color wheel spinning) and the notorious benq HDMI port and you have a good chance for the cable to back out of the port.



The stress is of course the first concern and I would not be so stupid to overlook it. The long cable was hang from above through the mount tubes and it has quite a lot of frictions, therefore the long cable's plug has no stress at all, I could even "make" it stress upwards if I want. And of course I unpluged and seated numerous times, or wiggled it up and down many times. Sometimes it could get a signal, but most times it won't. And this happened in both ports. And its getting worse and worse. I decided to go with the redmere this time.


Fan vibration could be a plausible explanation. It might shake loose an already loose connection to the point of failure.


And unfortunately since it is through the mount I have no way to test it in other devices. I only have a plasma which needs a weight lifter to lift it up to the mount and hold there


----------



## acras13

*And of course I unpluged and seated numerous times, or wiggled it up and down many times. Sometimes it could get a signal, but most times it won't. And this happened in both ports.*

That would indicate that it's the interface between the cable and the port, and with all the information about the crappy HDMI ports on the Benq I would focus attention on that. Testing another cable for a minute or two doesn't mean the longer one is bad, nor does it mean that longer HDMI cables are inferior. Did the cake get bent close to the connector when feeding it through the ceiling and mount tube? There is a minimum bend radius that you shouldn't exceed (bend into a tighter radius), and if it was bent close to the connector the more likely to damage because you are putting that stress at the juncture of the wire and connector. I'm not saying you tired it in a knot, but if you had to make a shall turn to get it in or out of the mount tube something could have happened. Longer cables more so than shorter thinner gauge wire cables. Either monoprice or bluejeancables had info on minimum bend radius for their HDMI cables, off memory I think 2" for 28 ga., thicker would be a larger radius.


----------



## LFM2

Have you thought about trying a little bit of DeOxit spray applied to the cable. I would try inserting and removing the cable a few times to see if it solves the problem. If it does then I would try and rig up something like a car sparkplug wire loom to take the brunt of the weight and maybe even push the cable in a little tighter. I have looked at the Redmere cables and I prefer the thicker cables without the chip of the thinner Redmere.I just shake my head when I see these connectors. I think its a terrible way to make a good connection. In my home, I have converted most of my incandescent bulbs to fluorescents. I find that every couple of months one or more will start to flicker and will need to be tightened. They loosen just from the vibration from foot falls and passing traffic. I tighten them to within an inch of their lives and they still get loose. What chance does an HDMI cable have then? Its probably a wonder that they work at all.

Just one more thing. It was mentioned that on some units that the plastic part of the male connector would prevent the connector from completely seating and that a trim with an Exacto knife eliminated the problem. Hope this helps.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Doh, I reinstalled windows 7 and lost my firmware direct ftp link. Wah wah. oh well. Does anyone else have it? Like to monitor if 1.06 ever comes out?


----------



## rwestley

I think I found the link for firmware updates. Page 107 of thread.

ftp://62.141.76.120/driver/projectors/w1070 


username 1070 password--password.


You might also want to try using password under both user name and password.

https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B_xTFybwtlbvU1oxdHRNcWd3LTQ/edit


----------



## mevnet

Hey guys, I just got the W1250 from Costco, which is a W1070 with 2 pairs of glasses. The lens shift works great for me, unfortunately I cannot adjust the size of the image to for my environment. I did know that I was at the limit based on the online calculators, but it doesn't look that I can make it work for me. Anyway, I put a quick video together to talk about the projector placement for low ceiling. The 12$ Monoprice.com mount works very well with it. Here is the video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1N5QjMOxVPk


----------



## FlyingBoat

Hi, the link and video don't seem to be working. Could you PM a link to me?


----------



## mevnet

here they are again. I do not know why it is not posting properly:


Monoprice Mount (also in the notes of the video) - just paste this in a browser - http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10911&cs_id=1091102&p_id=3009&seq=1&format=2 


YT video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1N5QjMOxVPk


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Good news Everyone!!

http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/31056697.jpg 


Firmware 1.06 is out.


Fixes:


-1- Hg bridge problem symptom: can’t turn on a projector, but NDF after transportation; few cases found in BQC.

There is Hg (Mercury) in a lamp bulb. Whenever the liquid mercury make the Short-circuit of electrodes of the lamp, the unit can’t

be turn on. To change the cooling status and lamp ignition behavior can make mercury condense at different locations of a bulb.

Due to Hg (Mercury) changing the location in lamp bulbs during transportation, it will be NDF in ASP.

-2- To improve power-on while system initializing

-3- To improve Philips DVD compatibility issue(BQC)

-4- Add 3D format as appendix

-5- Adjust Audio Curve for BQjp

-6- Japanese OSD correction for Cool and Warm (BQjp)

-7-To enhance HDMI searching speed

-8- To update RC code for new remote RCV011

-9- To modify the gain value to improve HDMI signal searching ability

-10- To add model name W1250 in Factory OSD (only W1070)


Added support for 3D formats:

[email protected]/94/60 Hz -- SBS added

[email protected] - SBS added

[email protected]/24Hz - SBS added

[email protected]/60Hz - Top Bottom - added

[email protected] - Top Bottom - added


Download Link Here*:

http://www28.zippyshare.com/v/62963810/file.html 


*Warning: Install AT YOUR OWN RISK. I accept no personal blame or liability for your projector being bricked if it doesn't work. I haven't tested it yet myself, and even if I did, you should be aware that installing this will void your warranty and could result in a non-functional device.


I'm going to install it later because finally a firmware does something I want (more 3D formats)


----------



## Cowboys

^^

Can't wait. I have 1.04. This 1.06 has more 3D option. Sweet. Thanks.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5400#post_23500080
> 
> 
> I think I found the link for firmware updates. Page 107 of thread.
> 
> ftp://62.141.76.120/driver/projectors/w1070
> 
> 
> username 1070 password--password.
> 
> 
> You might also want to try using password under both user name and password.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B_xTFybwtlbvU1oxdHRNcWd3LTQ/edit



ps that link is just the russian poster's backup ftp site, it doesn't contain anything new and maybe never will.


It took me a LOT of headache to track down the 1.06 firmware, trust me it was NOT easy to find. Plus, it came out literally yesterday.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5400#post_23497587
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> +1. HDMI plugs and sockets are a very poor mechanical design. To design such a weak connector and then also ensure that, for longish runs, the cable has to be thick and heavy (Redmere excepted) beggars belief. They could have done it so many different, and better ways. You are also right on the money IMO with the HDMI handshake on the w1070. It takes longer for my w1070 to handshake than ANY other piece of equipment I own or have ever owned. Very often, at the start of a movie, when the studio logo is in a different video or sound format, for example, I will miss the entire image of the logo while the w1070 handshakes! By the time it has locked on, the short track has ended and the handshake has to be initiated all over again for the main feature or the menus! I consider it a small price to pay though for a PJ that offers so much for so little money.



The HDMI ports are being fixed in the next hardware revision apparently.


What a great company.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5400#post_23501729
> 
> 
> Added support for 3D formats:
> 
> [email protected]/94/60 Hz -- SBS added
> 
> [email protected] - SBS added
> 
> [email protected]/24Hz - SBS added
> 
> [email protected]/60Hz - Top Bottom - added
> 
> [email protected] - Top Bottom - added
> 
> 
> Download Link Here:
> 
> http://www28.zippyshare.com/v/62963810/file.html
> 
> 
> I'm going to install it later because finally a firmware does something I want (more 3D formats)



Agreed: those new 3D formats are rather big deals on their own - about time!! Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5400#post_23501764
> 
> 
> ps that link is just the russian poster's backup ftp site, it doesn't contain anything new and maybe never will.
> 
> 
> It took me a LOT of headache to track down the 1.06 firmware, trust me it was NOT easy to find. Plus, it came out literally yesterday.



Thanks again. We really appreciate your great effort. I am assuming that the same tools previously posted can be used for the update.

I will probably do it in a day or two. It has been a very busy weekend and I need time to set it up and record all my settings. I am really glad to hear about the HDMI upgrade and more 3d formats being supported.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Can't we upgrade it via usb ? I'm trying that now, but missing a USB female to male USB mini connector so I can plug in my thumb drive with the firmware into it.


Has anyone previously upgraded their firmwares that way? I'm having a hard time tracking down the procedure.


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5400#post_23501729
> 
> 
> Good news Everyone!!
> 
> http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/31056697.jpg
> 
> 
> Firmware 1.06 is out.
> 
> 
> Fixes:
> 
> 
> -1- Hg bridge problem symptom: can’t turn on a projector, but NDF after transportation; few cases found in BQC.
> 
> There is Hg (Mercury) in a lamp bulb. Whenever the liquid mercury make the Short-circuit of electrodes of the lamp, the unit can’t
> 
> be turn on. To change the cooling status and lamp ignition behavior can make mercury condense at different locations of a bulb.
> 
> Due to Hg (Mercury) changing the location in lamp bulbs during transportation, it will be NDF in ASP.
> 
> -2- To improve power-on while system initializing
> 
> -3- To improve Philips DVD compatibility issue(BQC)
> 
> -4- Add 3D format as appendix
> 
> -5- Adjust Audio Curve for BQjp
> 
> -6- Japanese OSD correction for Cool and Warm (BQjp)
> 
> -7-To enhance HDMI searching speed
> 
> -8- To update RC code for new remote RCV011
> 
> -9- To modify the gain value to improve HDMI signal searching ability
> 
> -10- To add model name W1250 in Factory OSD (only W1070)
> 
> 
> Added support for 3D formats:
> 
> [email protected]/94/60 Hz -- SBS added
> 
> [email protected] - SBS added
> 
> [email protected]/24Hz - SBS added
> 
> [email protected]/60Hz - Top Bottom - added
> 
> [email protected] - Top Bottom - added
> 
> 
> Download Link Here*:
> 
> http://www28.zippyshare.com/v/62963810/file.html
> 
> 
> *Warning: Install AT YOUR OWN RISK. I accept no personal blame or liability for your projector being bricked if it doesn't work. I haven't tested it yet myself, and even if I did, you should be aware that installing this will void your warranty and could result in a non-functional device.
> 
> 
> I'm going to install it later because finally a firmware does something I want (more 3D formats)



Thanks for the Heads-up!


Rew


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5400#post_23501883
> 
> 
> Can't we upgrade it via usb ? I'm trying that now, but missing a USB female to male USB mini connector so I can plug in my thumb drive with the firmware into it.
> 
> 
> Has anyone previously upgraded their firmwares that way? I'm having a hard time tracking down the procedure.



Her is the link for all the info https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B_xTFybwtlbvU1oxdHRNcWd3LTQ/edit 


As far as I know you have to used either serial or usb cable and TI's Composer

That's the way I did it last time. Used USB cable


Rew


----------



## rwestley

I am reposting these instructions from the previous 105 update. You can get the DLP composer tool and the service manual from these links. Be sure to use the new link for the 106 firmware.


I and others have updated the firmware via USB. Use these instructions and links below;

(repost)

A few people asked for firmware update instructions.

I suggest that you do this only if you have an early version of the firmware and are having issues that need to be fixed. One must also realize that if you mess up the firmware update your warranty could be void


Firmware available below:

https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B_xTFybwtlbvU1oxdHRNcWd3LTQ/edit?pli=1&docId=0B_xTFybwtlbvTHFqclRLU3pBNlk .

https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B_xTFybwtlbvU1oxdHRNcWd3LTQ/edit 


106 Firmware download link:


http://www28.zippyshare.com/v/62963810/file.html 


103 for W1080 Link

http://www18.zippyshare.com/v/35040164/file.html 


If one wants to do the update I suggest doing it using a standard to min B cable. using USB. This update cannon be installed from a thumb drive. The full instructions are in the service manual from the link above.



1. Write down all your settings before starting an update. (If you do not you will loose all your settings)

2. I suggest that you create a new folder on your desktop called 1070 firmware in the new folder.

3. Download the download tool and unzip it to the new folder.

4. Download the new separate 106 img file to the same folder from the link above.

5. .Install the download tool. It is called DLP composer. Also download the Flash Device Parameters file.

5A Copy the Flash Device Parameters. txt file to the DLP composer program file (It is under programs x86 DLP Composer on your C drive.) Use Copy and paste. The folder you want to paste this file to will be on the c drive after you install DLP composer.

6. Open the DLP Composer tool and go to edit, preferences.

7. When the window opens go to communication and set it to USB

8. Close this window and click on flash loader on the opening screen. A window will open.

8. Change the mark to Complete Image Download Put check in Skip Boot loader area Change 32Kb

9. On the top of the flash loader hit the browse button and go to your folder 106 img file.

10. Insert the USB cable in the min plug on the projector and into your computer. (Wait for the drivers to load. This should take a minute with windows 7 or 8

11. Unplug the projector and push the power and auto buttons at the same time. Plug in the projector while holding the buttons. The LED on the projector will turn red if you are in download mode (It must turn red to install the firmware. If it turns orange do this again until you only get the red led) This is very important.

12 Hit the Reset Bus and Start Download. The upgrade process should take about 5 minutes. A timer will start telling you how long it will take.

13. Do not unplug anything during the process. When everything completes the LED on the projector will turn to standby orange.

14. Unplug the USB cable and turn the projector on

15 You will have to put all your settings back in and turn source select to auto

16. Instructions are also available in the service manual PDF you downloaded to your folder.

17. Only do this upgrade at your own risk and if you are familiar with doing firmware updates..

18. You do not need the service tool to do the firmware update the firmware and write down your settings.

Edited by rwestley - 3/25/13 at 1:18am


If the links do not work P.M. me. I have the firmware and 106 firmware saved.


----------



## kreeturez

Have a problem with this firmware update...


Manually selecting HDMI1/2 is permanently on 'No Signal'... Even though both sources are present and outputting video!


HW Rev: 1.03

Previous Firmware: 1.04


Perhaps the old HW Rev doesn't play nice with the new firmware!!


Edit: WHEW, I did a 'Reset All Settings' under the Advanced menu and its now working.


Manually selecting a source now works OK: I tested on HDMI1,2 and PC and they now work fine when selected manually.


Will play with the new 3D settings and report back.


----------



## kreeturez

New firmware-supported 3D modes work as advertised.


Critically (and this was one thing I hated before), firmware version 1.06 displays great 3D at 1080p/24hz with both Over-Under AND SBS source content. Looks good doing it, too.

Color wheel speed in 3D still seems to top out at 2x (as opposed to 3x in 2D mode at 50hz) so it's a bit rainbowed for me (unlike 2D/50hz which is practically rainbow-free), but I suspect this will still make a lot of people happy; myself included.


Also improved is HDMI 'Source-Detect' durations, which are quicker than before. This may help those with Handshake issues (though I never had a problem).


As with most firmware upgrading, updating to 1.06 is high-risk - so make sure you're in reach of a support centre just in case. And if you do have issues (like I did!), do a Reset Settings and cycle power and Reset Settings again.


----------



## rwestley

I just upgraded the firmware to 106 with no problem using USB. I have not tested the new 3D settings yet but I can report that the HDMI source searching seems quicker.


Thanks again RLBURNSIDE


I would suggest to anyone who wants to do the update to read the instructions carefully and write down all settings.


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5400#post_23502652
> 
> 
> I just upgraded the firmware to 106 with no problem using USB. I have not tested the new 3D settings yet but I can report that the HDMI source searching seems quicker.
> 
> 
> Thanks again RLBURNSIDE
> 
> 
> I would suggest to anyone who wants to do the update to read the instructions carefully and write down all settings.


What's the HW and SW version you initially had before the upgrade?


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5400#post_23501729
> 
> 
> -4- Add 3D format as appendix
> 
> -7-To enhance HDMI searching speed
> 
> -9- To modify the gain value to improve HDMI signal searching ability
> 
> 
> Added support for 3D formats:
> 
> [email protected]/24Hz - SBS added
> 
> [email protected]/60Hz - Top Bottom - added



Thanks so much. These features are very nice upgrade, so I can completely get rid of 1080i/60 mode.


Now only if they can make 1080p/60 for SBS, then I don't need to switch screen resolution anymore.


And hopefully, the enhanced hand shake will fix my flaky cable problem, so that I can delay my roof adventure


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5400#post_23502828
> 
> 
> What's the HW and SW version you initially had before the upgrade?



I have one of the early hardware version OCT 2012 build. I originally had firmware 102 upgraded to 105 and now 106.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Here's the link for the equivalent update (1.03) for the W1080st :

http://www18.zippyshare.com/v/35040164/file.html 


*disclaimer I provide no liability in using this firmware, I just know it's equivalent to the 1.06 one for the w1070


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5400#post_23501960
> 
> 
> 8. Change the mark to Complete Image Download Put check in Skip Boot loader area Change *59* 32Kb



I suppose this is a typo. There is nothing related to 59 in this screen. Do you mean "to" when typing on the wrong row in your keyboard?


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5430#post_23502982
> 
> 
> I have one of the early hardware version OCT 2012 build. I originally had firmware 102 upgraded to 105 and now 106.


Did you follow instruction here that someone posted a few thread back to complete 1.06 upgrade? If not, please share. Thanks.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5430#post_23503132
> 
> 
> Did you follow instruction here that someone posted a few thread back to complete 1.06 upgrade? If not, please share. Thanks.



I was the one who posted the instructions. The firmware was posted by RLBurnside. Check out my post 5425 on page 181 for instructions and download links.

I would suggest that you create a folder on your desktop or in downloads and download the DLP composer from one of the links and the 106 firmware from the other link.

Be sure to set the output to USB under preferences.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5430#post_23503071
> 
> 
> I suppose this is a typo. There is nothing related to 59 in this screen. Do you mean "to" when typing on the wrong row in your keyboard?



Thanks. Will correct.


----------



## Rew452

Completed the firmware update this morning with no problems.


Will be checking operation, but so far everything seems fine.


It does seem faster on HDMI sync.


Will report back later as I finish checking.


Rew


----------



## aohus

Updated firmware from 1.04 --> 1.06


HDMI handshake is much faster.


Watching 1080p SBS/OU/BD50 and there is noticeable improvement in fluidity of fast moving scenes.


Definitely worth the upgrade to 1.06 for the added 3D support alone for SBS/OU.


----------



## kreeturez

New firmware 1.06 running great; spent several hours on it.


One other thing interesting on the changelog is support for a new remote control. It's the RCV011: a quick google yields this:

http://www.proyector24.es/mando-a--distancia/benq-rcv011-mando-a-distancia-para-videos/ 


Appears to be backlit; also nice is the fact that it offers discreet on and off buttons; so users who wish to automate their home theaters (and power the pj on and off discreetly) should now be in luck (whereas the original remote only has a single Power button.)


This is the remote also used by the more expensive W1500:
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1465055/benq-w1500-full-hd-3d-ready-dlp-projector-whdmi 


Nice.


----------



## CHIA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5400#post_23501960
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 5. .Install the download tool. It is called DLP composer. Also download the Flash Device Parameters file.
> 
> 5A Copy the Flash Device Parameters. txt file to the DLP composer program file (It is under programs x86 DLP Composer) Just copy and paste the file.
> 
> 6. Open the DLP Composer tool and go to edit, preferences.



I have the FW file, but cannot quite understand where this DLP Composer file is? I look on the links, and cannot

figure out which is which? I see the "parameters.txt file, but not sure about the other ones??


This is what I see on that link.......which stuff do I need???



http://imgur.com/2vWiCMq.png%5B/IMG%5D


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CHIA*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5430#post_23504257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5400#post_23501960
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 5. .Install the download tool. It is called DLP composer. Also download the Flash Device Parameters file.
> 
> 5A Copy the Flash Device Parameters. txt file to the DLP composer program file (It is under programs x86 DLP Composer) Just copy and paste the file.
> 
> 6. Open the DLP Composer tool and go to edit, preferences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the FW file, but cannot quite understand where this DLP Composer file is? I look on the links, and cannot
> 
> figure out which is which? I see the "parameters.txt file, but not sure about the other ones??
> 
> 
> This is what I see on that link.......which stuff do I need???
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/2vWiCMq.png%5B/IMG%5D
Click to expand...


The DLP Composer (as well as that txt file) is in the RAR file in that google docs folder (its called Projector_cdr_20130123_085245_DDP442X Download_Tool_Ver1.0.rar)


Download it and un-rar it; the files you need will be there


----------



## zapper

Man, I am totally confused on how to download the file and the more that I read on on this thread, the more confused I get, to bad its not a straight down file to my PC, lol


----------



## CHIA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5430#post_23504281
> 
> 
> The DLP Composer (as well as that txt file) is in the RAR file in that google docs folder (its called Projector_cdr_20130123_085245_DDP442X Download_Tool_Ver1.0.rar)
> 
> 
> Download it and un-rar it; the files you need will be there



Thanks.......I was into the wrong directory......I saw the "W1070" in the file name, so assumed that was where to look:


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

I went to Future Shop and three other computer stores and NONE of them had a cable that let me plug in my thumb drive into the back of this projector.


Can someone post a link to something I can order from Amazon ? I'll just order it, tired of wasting my time.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CHIA*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5430#post_23504351
> 
> 
> Thanks.......I was into the wrong directory......I saw the "W1070" in the file name, so assumed that was where to look:




Guess that the check mark, helps.


Thanks


----------



## CHIA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5430#post_23504420
> 
> 
> I went to Future Shop and three other computer stores and NONE of them had a cable that let me plug in my thumb drive into the back of this projector.
> 
> 
> Can someone post a link to something I can order from Amazon ? I'll just order it, tired of wasting my time.



Where did you read that you can install the FW with a thumb drive????


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5430#post_23504420
> 
> 
> I went to Future Shop and three other computer stores and NONE of them had a cable that let me plug in my thumb drive into the back of this projector.
> 
> 
> Can someone post a link to something I can order from Amazon ? I'll just order it, tired of wasting my time.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CHIA*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5430#post_23504451
> 
> 
> Where did you read that you can install the FW with a thumb drive????[/quot
> 
> 
> You cannot install the firmware from a Thumb Drive. You must download and install DLP composer and follow the instructions I posted. If I can be of any help please let me know. Thanks for the firmware link.
> 
> You need a standard USB to B mini cable. They are available all over. Even in some dollar stores.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5430#post_23504307
> 
> 
> Man, I am totally confused on how to download the file and the more that I read on on this thread, the more confused I get, to bad its not a straight down file to my PC, lol



All you have to do is to create a folder on your desktop or someplace else. Download and unzip (Un Rar) the file with the check posted a few posts above.

Download of separate posted link the new 106 firmware to the same folder.

Follow my posted instructions on page 181 of the thread.



You don't need all the other folders and files.


If you have any questions you can P.M. me and I will try to help.


----------



## hotjt133

I updated 1.06 successfully last night. The biggest improvement is more 3D support. This is a great feature. Now I can watch 3D on 1080p/60!


The HDMI hand shake improvement is not significant. The old FW is much slower than my plasma, and so does the new one. It still shows "searching..." first, then shows "detected", then shows the image. Still takes 1-2 seconds. This is after set auto search to off. In the plasma it detects the signal almost instantly.


I was hoping the 1.06's "gain value to improve HDMI signal searching ability" might have a side benefit on improving poor signal. Sadly, no. The gain value improment may only apply in searching, not actual playing. I still see red line noise. So redmere is on the way.


ps

Almost had a heart attack at first! While looking and researching rwestley's "59" statement I clicked the 32k drop down box to check other values. But stupid me after fiddling around the values, I forgot to set it back to 32K. And when the update started, it was set at 16K! Scared the hell out of me. I was praying the whole 5 minutes to not brick this thing! Because it is a boot sector related option.


No error was reported. But the last thing I want to do is to boot it up after the wrong update. After it's over, I disconnected the power cord, waited until all LEDs go off, then repeated the updating process. Again prayed for the whole 5 minutes. Again no errors. So fired up, performed a reset, then keyed in all my previous settings. All working. That's a great relief!


----------



## b0gus

I PMed rwestley, but he's probably really busy so I'll ask here. Does this firmware apply to the BenQ W1250 (Costco's W1070)? This quote leads me to believe that it does:


RLBURNSIDE

-10- To add model name W1250 in Factory OSD (only W1070)


Edit: With rwestley's help and a little courage from me, I updated the Benq W1250 successfully with this firmware update using the USB to computer method following the instructions carefully. I went from 1.04 to 1.06.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5430#post_23504225
> 
> 
> One other thing interesting on the changelog is support for a new remote control. It's the RCV011: a quick google yields this:
> 
> http://www.proyector24.es/mando-a--distancia/benq-rcv011-mando-a-distancia-para-videos/
> 
> 
> Appears to be backlit; also nice is the fact that it offers discreet on and off buttons; so users who wish to automate their home theaters (and power the pj on and off discreetly) should now be in luck (whereas the original remote only has a single Power button.)



I'm getting over all the remote considerations after using the Harmony. Discreet buttons are easier to program, but I have no problem in the old remote. I just need to create a sequence of 2 power button clicks and map it to the activity screen button, and create another step on the power off sequence. With the new remote code, there is no need for these 2 extra steps. But I doubt Logitech has includes this remote code in the 1070 database.


While we are on the power off button, anyone noticed there is one more screen after 2 clicks. It says "waiting to power off..." and stayed for a while. In the old FW it just shuts off.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5430#post_23504667
> 
> 
> I updated 1.06 successfully last night. The biggest improvement is more 3D support. This is a great feature. Now I can watch 3D on 1080p/60!
> 
> 
> The HDMI hand shake improvement is not significant. The old FW is much slower than my plasma, and so does the new one. It still shows "searching..." first, then shows "detected", then shows the image. Still takes 1-2 seconds. This is after set auto search to off. In the plasma it detects the signal almost instantly.
> 
> 
> I was hoping the 1.06's "gain value to improve HDMI signal searching ability" might have a side benefit on improving poor signal. Sadly, no. The gain value improment may only apply in searching, not actual playing. I still see red line noise. So redmere is on the way.
> 
> 
> ps
> 
> Almost had a heart attack at first! While looking and researching rwestley's "59" statement I clicked the 32k drop down box to check other values. But stupid me after fiddling around the values, I forgot to set it back to 32K. And when the update started, it was set at 16K! Scared the hell out of me. I was praying the whole 5 minutes to not brick this thing! Because it is a boot sector related option.
> 
> 
> No error was reported. But the last thing I want to do is to boot it up after the wrong update. After it's over, I disconnected the power cord, waited until all LEDs go off, then repeated the updating process. Again prayed for the whole 5 minutes. Again no errors. So fired up, performed a reset, then keyed in all my previous settings. All working. That's a great relief!



Glad things worked. Really sorry for my Type "59" statement. I corrected it. I am also very happy about the improved 3d support and handshake improvements.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5430#post_23504570
> 
> 
> All you have to do is to create a folder on your desktop or someplace else. Download and unzip (Un Rar) the file with the check posted a few posts above.
> 
> Download of separate posted link the new 106 firmware to the same folder.
> 
> Follow my posted instructions on page 181 of the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need all the other folders and files.
> 
> 
> If you have any questions you can P.M. me and I will try to help.




Thanks for your reply but in the mean time my win-zip is stating that the trial version has expired even thought had bought it??????????


----------



## gamermwm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5430#post_23504307
> 
> 
> Man, I am totally confused on how to download the file and the more that I read on on this thread, the more confused I get, to bad its not a straight down file to my PC, lol



Yeah it seems like one too many steps for those not so technically inclined. "Download this file, but then you only need this one part of it. Then create a folder and download this other part and name the file this or that"


Why not just have someone here take the time to help out by creating the folder *as it needs to appear on your desktop - with no more tinkering to be done - and let everyone download that from here or some other site?


I bricked a router once trying to flash firmware and I'm not in a huge hurry to try this. Benq should just let you update in a more traditional fashion, even my big dumb Denon AVR doesn't require a technician - you just have to connect via eithernet & theres an option in the menu to search for a new update


----------



## Rew452

No offence guy but Benq generally requires you to send your pj in for flashing but some kind person released the

manuals and software to flash this one.


Thanks you who ever you are!!


My point is you must read and re-read the procedure until you understand the sequence.


Then flash your pj.


If your are not comfortable with that then setup a RMA with Benq and they will do it.


I don't think anyone can make it any simpler then what has been posted in this thread.


They, Benq and TI have not made it into a plug and play operation.


I am sure we can help but ultimately you have to do it yourself. Take some time and read then decide.


Hope this helps


Rew


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5430#post_23504934
> 
> 
> No offence guy but Benq generally requires you to send your pj in for flashing but some kind person released the
> 
> manuals and software to flash this one.
> 
> 
> Thanks you who ever you are!!
> 
> 
> My point is you must read and re-read the procedure until you understand the sequence.
> 
> 
> Then flash your pj.
> 
> 
> If your are not comfortable with that then setup a RMA with Benq and they will do it.
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone can make it any simpler then what has been posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> They, Benq and TI have not made it into a plug and play operation.
> 
> 
> I am sure we can help but ultimately you have to do it yourself. Take some time and read then decide.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> 
> Rew



Thanks for this post. I totally agree. If you are not familiar with doing firmware upgrades "Don't attempt it under any circumstances " I have done many upgrades and often the procedure is a little different. You must totally understand what you are doing so that you don't damage the equipment. Don't attempt it unless you understand the procedure and steps fully. It should also be know that the composer tool is too large a file to send by email. This is the reason why Benq does not want the files and upgrade procedure released. The good thing is that Benq will do the upgrade for you. Just give them a call and tell them you need the changes provided by the new firmware. If anyone has any specific questions we are here to help and will try our best to answer.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5430#post_23504786
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply but in the mean time my win-zip is stating that the trial version has expired even thought had bought it??????????



You can always download Win Rar which will do the same thing as Win Zip. They try to sell you the paid version with a message each time but it will always work.

Be sure to understand all procedures before you attempt the upgrade.


----------



## blurayblasta

hey guys just wondering before I buy, will this projector do custom resolutions from a video card like 1920x800.


And i know the resolutions for 3d have been discussed a hundred times on this thread....but If it will do this 2:35 aspect ratio resolution, will be able to do SBS 3D at 1920x800 or 1920x820?


I might just need to get the lumagen. to control CIH. but I'm trying to save money and use the HTPC and XBMC to apply a slight stretch and a slight zoom.


----------



## zapper

Thanks for the information on the win rar forgot that had the win rar and already downloaded the file with it,


----------



## sojodave

I got my Benq w1070 last week and it has been bliss until tonight. I watched my first 3d movie, Imax under the sea with my new 3dtv glasses. Glasses were awesome, picture was awesome. After the movie, I switched source to Dish and no picture. I switched to Blu ray, no picture. I tore my receiver apart and put everything back and nothing. I thought my hdmi cord may be the culprit. I connected my computer to hdmi 1 oon my computer and nothing. I connected hdmi2 and I finally got a picture. No picture on hdmi 1, could my projector be bad or is there a way to reset the hdmi 1. I tried resetting the picture that didn't work. Is there a way to reset the projector? I got my projector on Amazon, am I going to need to return it?


----------



## CHIA

Did FW upgrade earlier, worked fine, took time, read, and understood the process beforehand, thx for sharing!!


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CHIA*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5460#post_23505725
> 
> 
> Did FW upgrade earlier, worked fine, took time, read, and understood the process beforehand, thx for sharing!!



Glad the update worked. It is too bad that they don't make it easier. I wish that they could have just made an automatic update from a thumb drive but at least the method works.


That is probably the reason why BENQ will not post update information for individual installs.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

It's got an interface a mother could love







I updated my new Haswell system's bios from the internet in one click -- FROM INSIDE THE BIOS!! This is archaic in comparison. I can't even do the update, since I use the projector as my main monitor, I have to bring an LCD home from work to do it..I was considering going it blind, i.e. clicking the two buttons in the interface once the projector was already reset, but stupid windows shuts down the display when the HDMI tells it there's no receiver. Stupidest engineering decision EVER. Causes so many problems. I've gone back to using analog audio because of all my 3D HDMI audio issues, and I refuse to buy a new receiver. Anyway, at least my projector works well. After this update I'll be looking into some other ones, perhaps a fan mod, or overclocking/modding the HDMI inputs to support 1080p / 60 or even 72hz in 3D. Now that we have two firmwares that have different 3D functions and tinker with the HDMI it should open up the door to some haxx0ring and reverse engineering. Heck, just plain engineering, we have all the circuit diagrams.


Anyway, glad it worked for everyone (+thx for being guinea pigs for me







I just can't afford to buy a new monitor right now)


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5460#post_23506253
> 
> 
> It's got an interface a mother could love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I updated my new Haswell system's bios from the internet in one click -- FROM INSIDE THE BIOS!! This is archaic in comparison. I can't even do the update, since I use the projector as my main monitor, I have to bring an LCD home from work to do it..I was considering going it blind, i.e. clicking the two buttons in the interface once the projector was already reset, but stupid windows shuts down the display when the HDMI tells it there's no receiver. Stupidest engineering decision EVER. Causes so many problems. I've gone back to using analog audio because of all my 3D HDMI audio issues, and I refuse to buy a new receiver. Anyway, at least my projector works well. After this update I'll be looking into some other ones, perhaps a fan mod, or overclocking/modding the HDMI inputs to support 1080p / 60 or even 72hz in 3D. Now that we have two firmwares that have different 3D functions and tinker with the HDMI it should open up the door to some haxx0ring and reverse engineering. Heck, just plain engineering, we have all the circuit diagrams.
> 
> 
> Anyway, glad it worked for everyone (+thx for being guinea pigs for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't afford to buy a new monitor right now)



Thanks again for the firmware. If you have a laptop around it should be easy to do the update with the DLP composer and the proper cable. (If you need a cable PM me.) The update takes only about 5 minutes and the Projector is off during the update. I guess I might be missing some but I don't understand why you need to bring an LCD home from work to do the update.


----------



## hotjt133

But I don't understand. You appear to be a geek type talking about hacking and reverse engineering, yet you don't even have a traditional monitor? Or any old laptop? I would imagine a person like that would have a wall of monitors in the basement! Typically a 3x2 array with multiple high end video cards.


How much is a cheap monitor or 2nd hand old laptop, should be


----------



## CHIA

I did the upgrade with a laptop, and a basic USB cable, and it took approx 5 mins from start to finish, once i downloaded the program, installed it, dropped the parameters text file in, and made the required tweaks in the settings.


If you print out the steps, and just take your time, it's quite simple.


----------



## aohus

For those having issues with getting the firmware update to work, make sure you install the drivers for the W1070.


Extract and Install the rar file here: Projector_cdr_20130123_085245_DDP442X Download_Tool_Ver1.0.rar 


Run the drivermgr.exe file and make sure that you are able to install WinUSB drivers. If it's grayed out, run it in compatibility mode as Windows 7. I had issue where the drivers were all grayed out and I had to right click and run in compatibility mode (Windows 7) and was able to install the drivers.

 


Follow the rest of the guide here: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5400#post_23501960


----------



## CHIA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aohus*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5460#post_23507069
> 
> 
> For those having issues with getting the firmware update to work, make sure you install the drivers for the W1070.
> 
> 
> Extract and Install the rar file here: Projector_cdr_20130123_085245_DDP442X Download_Tool_Ver1.0.rar
> 
> 
> Run the drivermgr.exe file and make sure that you are able to install WinUSB drivers. If it's grayed out, run it in compatibility mode as Windows 7. I had issue where the drivers were all grayed out and I had to right click and run in compatibility mode (Windows 7) and was able to install the drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow the rest of the guide here: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5400#post_23501960



I just plugged my USB cable in, as per the detailed step-by-step instructions, and Windows recognized and installed the drivers automatically, like most devices. (Win XP)


----------



## rwestley

In nearly all cases the drivers will be recognized and installed automatically. I know this works for Windows 7 & 8 and I would think it would also work for Windows XP with service pack 2 installed. One can also follow the above post if the drivers do not load. In most cases this should not be necessary. It should also be mentioned that the drivers will not install automatically unless you are in the download mode.


----------



## aohus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5460#post_23507224
> 
> 
> In nearly all cases the drivers will be recognized and installed automatically. I know this works for Windows 7 & 8 and I would think it would also work for Windows XP with service pack 2 installed. One can also follow the above post if the drivers do not load. In most cases this should not be necessary. It should also be mentioned that the drivers will not install automatically unless you are in the download mode.



i installed it on Windows 8 and had to run in compatibility mode. Yeah from what it looks like this step doesn't seem necessary for most people.


----------



## b0gus

Ran it in Windows 8, normally and the drivers where greyed out. Flashed successfully anyway.


----------



## goose4540

Not to derail the firmware update stuff, but I'm in the market for a new PJ and the w1070 seems to be a pretty good fit. If I'm just running movies off my PS3/Blu Ray player, the only 3d the W1070 can do is if I'm playing a 3d Blu Ray movie right? There's no way if I'm watching non 3d content to watch it in 3d, correct?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5460#post_23506324
> 
> 
> But I don't understand. You appear to be a geek type talking about hacking and reverse engineering, yet you don't even have a traditional monitor? Or any old laptop? I would imagine a person like that would have a wall of monitors in the basement! Typically a 3x2 array with multiple high end video cards.
> 
> 
> How much is a cheap monitor or 2nd hand old laptop, should be


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goose4540*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5460#post_23507339
> 
> 
> Not to derail the firmware update stuff, but I'm in the market for a new PJ and the w1070 seems to be a pretty good fit. If I'm just running movies off my PS3/Blu Ray player, the only 3d the W1070 can do is if I'm playing a 3d Blu Ray movie right? There's no way if I'm watching non 3d content to watch it in 3d, correct?



Nope, you need a PC or some other gizmo to do that.


Buy this projector, it's a steal for what you get. Which is a LOT. (and will continue to improve)


I can't believe how many people are still spending more than 1k, 2k, 5k for flat panels. Even if their contrast is ten times better, this is still OMG awesome and way better in any shape or form. Even if a 65 inch 4K OLED were available today for 3k, I wouldn't buy it, I'd wait till 4k projectors come out. Puny tvs are too small.


At this price, honestly, I don't see why anybody buys anything else. Ok some people have never had a dream of owning their own movie theater, I guess to each their own.


----------



## petesvt

The 1.06 upgrade went easy! Thanks for posting the detailed instructions and the 1.06 firmware


----------



## goose4540




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5460#post_23507453
> 
> 
> Nope, you need a PC or some other gizmo to do that.
> 
> 
> Buy this projector, it's a steal for what you get. Which is a LOT. (and will continue to improve)
> 
> 
> I can't believe how many people are still spending more than 1k, 2k, 5k for flat panels. Even if their contrast is ten times better, this is still OMG awesome and way better in any shape or form. Even if a 65 inch 4K OLED were available today for 3k, I wouldn't buy it, I'd wait till 4k projectors come out. Puny tvs are too small.
> 
> 
> At this price, honestly, I don't see why anybody buys anything else. Ok some people have never had a dream of owning their own movie theater, I guess to each their own.



Yah, I'm coming from an Epson non 3d projector so I definitely know the benefits of a PJ over a TV, and don't see myself switching back at any point. So the 1070 has vertical lens shift, but not horizontal, and from everything I've read it seems like the vertical lens shift isn't a ton right? I saw something about being between 2.5-7.5inches, would you say that's accurate?


----------



## Brajesh

+1, thanks. Fairly straightforward, but helps to read instructions and go slow.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5430#post_23504786
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply but in the mean time my win-zip is stating that the trial version has expired even thought had bought it??????????



Use 7zip. Best archive tool and is 100% free.


----------



## BradP

Ok I'm at the end of my rope with this firmware flash...And I'm a PC tech. So this is nuts.


I am on Windows 8.


USB cable is fine. Tried 2 different ports. I hear windows play the chime when I turn the projector on and off so it knows the connection is there.


I've installed the drivers using compatibility mode, and looks like they installed fine, but I don't see the device there anywhere in device manager when on or off. I never saw Win8 actually detect the projector.


This is a new, unused projector, mind you, haven't fired it up or connected it once yet. Only other cable connected is the power cable and the projector is off.


I installed the flash software and copied the proper TXT file over to it's C drive folder.


Yet,, the projector is not recognized when it's plugged in, and the software doesn't see it. The drivers all seemed to install fine. I rebooted. Tried running in compatibility modes of all sorts. Plugging and unplugging the cable . Even tried to see if the flash software would detect if the projector was on. Still nothing.


What am I missing here? An obvious step? Or is it possible that the flash software just isn't as Win8 friendly for some as for others?


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5400#post_23501960
> 
> 
> 11. Unplug the projector and push the power and auto buttons at the same time. Plug in the projector while holding the buttons. The LED on the projector will turn red if you are in download mode (It must turn red to install the firmware. If it turns orange do this again until you only get the red led) This is very important.



When you say unplug the projector in number 11, I assume you mean unplug the USB cable and not the power cable. Is that correct?


----------



## CHIA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BradP*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5460#post_23507789
> 
> 
> Ok I'm at the end of my rope with this firmware flash...And I'm a PC tech. So this is nuts.
> 
> 
> I am on Windows 8.
> 
> 
> USB cable is fine. Tried 2 different ports. I hear windows play the chime when I turn the projector on and off so it knows the connection is there.
> 
> 
> I've installed the drivers using compatibility mode, and looks like they installed fine, but I don't see the device there anywhere in device manager when on or off. I never saw Win8 actually detect the projector.
> 
> 
> This is a new, unused projector, mind you, haven't fired it up or connected it once yet. Only other cable connected is the power cable and the projector is off.
> 
> 
> I installed the flash software and copied the proper TXT file over to it's C drive folder.
> 
> 
> Yet,, the projector is not recognized when it's plugged in, and the software doesn't see it. The drivers all seemed to install fine. I rebooted. Tried running in compatibility modes of all sorts. Plugging and unplugging the cable . Even tried to see if the flash software would detect if the projector was on. Still nothing.
> 
> 
> What am I missing here? An obvious step? Or is it possible that the flash software just isn't as Win8 friendly for some as for others?



You followed these instructions exactly? I added a bit of clarification into a couple points myself, in bold.

*0.5 - The projector needs to be turned ON before you start.*

1. Write down all your settings before starting an update. (If you do not you will loose all your settings)

2. I suggest that you create a new folder on your desktop called 1070 firmware in the new folder.

3. Download the download tool and unzip it to the new folder.

4. Download the new separate 106 img file to the same folder from the link above.

5. .Install the download tool. It is called DLP composer. Also download the Flash Device Parameters file (*It was included in the download already*).

5A Copy the Flash Device Parameters.txt file to the DLP composer program file (It is under programs x86 DLP Composer on your C drive.) Use Copy and paste. The folder you want to paste this file to will be on the c drive after you install DLP composer.

6. Open the DLP Composer tool and go to edit-->preferences.

7. When the window opens go to communication and set it to USB

8. Close this window and click on flash loader on the opening screen. A window will open.
*8. Put a check beside "Complete Image Download" Also check "Skip Boot loader" Change from default 16kb to 32Kb*

9. On the top of the flash loader hit the browse button and go to your folder 106 img file (*the actual firmware file in your desktop folder*).

10. Insert the USB cable in the min plug on the projector and into your computer. (Wait for the drivers to load. This should take a minute with windows 7 or 8
*11. Unplug the projector. Now, push the "power" and "auto" buttons at the same time. Plug in the projector while holding the buttons. The LED on the projector will turn red if you are in download mode (It must turn red to install the firmware. If it turns orange do this again until you only get the red led) This is very important.*

12 *Click the Reset Bus and Start Download in the DLP Composer program*. *The upgrade process should take a few minutes*. A timer will start telling you how long it will take.

13. Do not unplug anything during the process. When everything completes the LED on the projector will turn to standby orange.

14. Unplug the USB cable and turn the projector on

15 You will have to put all your settings back in and turn source select to auto

16. Instructions are also available in the service manual PDF you downloaded to your folder.

17. Only do this upgrade at your own risk and if you are familiar with doing firmware updates..

18. You do not need the service tool to do the firmware update the firmware and write down your settings.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BradP*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5460#post_23507789
> 
> 
> Ok I'm at the end of my rope with this firmware flash...And I'm a PC tech. So this is nuts.
> 
> 
> I am on Windows 8.
> 
> 
> USB cable is fine. Tried 2 different ports. I hear windows play the chime when I turn the projector on and off so it knows the connection is there.
> 
> 
> I've installed the drivers using compatibility mode, and looks like they installed fine, but I don't see the device there anywhere in device manager when on or off. I never saw Win8 actually detect the projector.
> 
> 
> This is a new, unused projector, mind you, haven't fired it up or connected it once yet. Only other cable connected is the power cable and the projector is off.
> 
> 
> I installed the flash software and copied the proper TXT file over to it's C drive folder.
> 
> 
> Yet,, the projector is not recognized when it's plugged in, and the software doesn't see it. The drivers all seemed to install fine. I rebooted. Tried running in compatibility modes of all sorts. Plugging and unplugging the cable . Even tried to see if the flash software would detect if the projector was on. Still nothing.
> 
> 
> What am I missing here? An obvious step? Or is it possible that the flash software just isn't as Win8 friendly for some as for others?



Did you try running in Win 7 compatibility mode? Worked for a couple others.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BradP*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5460#post_23507789
> 
> 
> I hear windows play the chime when I turn the projector on and off so it knows the connection is there.
> 
> 
> This is a new, unused projector, mind you, haven't fired it up or connected it once yet. Only other cable connected is the power cable and the projector is off.



So have you actually turned on the PJ yet? Your 2 statement is contradictory. To recognize the USB and install driver, it must be either in firmware upgrade mode (the red LED), or normal operation (when it is projecting images). It won't work in standby mode (the yellow LED).


And in fact, why do you so hastly upgrade it even before you use it? There might be some issues that you need to return, such as focus issues or fan noise. It'd be better to run it for couple of weeks then consider upgrade.


----------



## BradP

You guys are awesome. The extra details above helped. I needed to ignore the USB error when I switched to that tab (didn't realize it didn't need to detect the unit at that point). Plus Win7 compatibility mode.


I'll never have known this projector pre-1.06 now. Will I be happy?










Oh, and fair point on the upgrade -- I am a tinkerer at heart and knowing all that 1.06 adds I wouldn't have been able to wait, anyway. But now that you mention the potential issues I'll definitely be watching for it after I get it all fired up. Much thanks.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

No, you did mean to unplug the power in step 11 lol.


Did the update. Wasn't difficult. Did get a checksum error during the flash, but quickly figured out that the .img download was corrupt. Redownloaded and tried again, and all was fine.


Haven't tried any of the new 3D stuff. PJ does detect sources noticeably faster though. Good update.


Thanks to RW and RL.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CHIA*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5460#post_23507837
> 
> 
> You followed these instructions exactly? I added a bit of clarification into a couple points myself, in bold.
> 
> *0.5 - The projector needs to be turned ON before you start.*
> 
> 1. Write down all your settings before starting an update. (If you do not you will loose all your settings)
> 
> 2. I suggest that you create a new folder on your desktop called 1070 firmware in the new folder.
> 
> 3. Download the download tool and unzip it to the new folder.
> 
> 4. Download the new separate 106 img file to the same folder from the link above.
> 
> 5. .Install the download tool. It is called DLP composer. Also download the Flash Device Parameters file (*It was included in the download already*).
> 
> 5A Copy the Flash Device Parameters.txt file to the DLP composer program file (It is under programs x86 DLP Composer on your C drive.) Use Copy and paste. The folder you want to paste this file to will be on the c drive after you install DLP composer.
> 
> 6. Open the DLP Composer tool and go to edit-->preferences.
> 
> 7. When the window opens go to communication and set it to USB
> 
> 8. Close this window and click on flash loader on the opening screen. A window will open.
> *8. Put a check beside "Complete Image Download" Also check "Skip Boot loader" Change from default 16kb to 32Kb*
> 
> 9. On the top of the flash loader hit the browse button and go to your folder 106 img file (*the actual firmware file in your desktop folder*).
> 
> 10. Insert the USB cable in the min plug on the projector and into your computer. (Wait for the drivers to load. This should take a minute with windows 7 or 8
> *11. Unplug the projector. Now, push the "power" and "auto" buttons at the same time. Plug in the projector while holding the buttons. The LED on the projector will turn red if you are in download mode (It must turn red to install the firmware. If it turns orange do this again until you only get the red led) This is very important.*
> 
> 12 *Click the Reset Bus and Start Download in the DLP Composer program*. *The upgrade process should take a few minutes*. A timer will start telling you how long it will take.
> 
> 13. Do not unplug anything during the process. When everything completes the LED on the projector will turn to standby orange.
> 
> 14. Unplug the USB cable and turn the projector on
> 
> 15 You will have to put all your settings back in and turn source select to auto
> 
> 16. Instructions are also available in the service manual PDF you downloaded to your folder.
> 
> 17. Only do this upgrade at your own risk and if you are familiar with doing firmware updates..
> 
> 18. You do not need the service tool to do the firmware update the firmware and write down your settings.



Thanks for the additions to the instructions I posted. They are really helpful.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5400#post_23501729
> 
> 
> Added support for 3D formats:
> 
> [email protected]/94/60 Hz -- SBS added
> 
> [email protected] - SBS added
> 
> [email protected]/24Hz - SBS added
> 
> [email protected]/60Hz - Top Bottom - added
> 
> [email protected] - Top Bottom - added



I tested these 3D modes. And what was a nice surprise is now both SBS and OU are supported in 1080p/60 mode. The above quote did not mention SBS in this mode but it does support. This is a really nice feature, and I don't need to switch screens in PC anymore, regardless of playing 2D, SBS or OU files. I just stick to 1080p/60, and the 3D menu is always enabled. All my previous desktop screen change shortcuts are useless now, which is good










Only blu-ray 3D needs 24hz.


----------



## Cowboys

^^

Wow, awesome news. Like you, I am so excited that I can leave my HTPC at 1080p/60Hz for ALL of my mkv ripped movies and it is the best resolution you can get. I am out of town and can't upgrade my pj till Friday. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

1080p / 60 SBS was working from the start, wasn't it? Over Under (or Top Bottom, same thing) is the new thing.


Is the auto-detection any better? Or do you have to manually select each mode.


----------



## Cowboys

^^

No, SBS only worked with 1080i/60 before.


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BradP*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5460#post_23507970
> 
> 
> You guys are awesome. The extra details above helped. I needed to ignore the USB error when I switched to that tab (didn't realize it didn't need to detect the unit at that point). Plus Win7 compatibility mode.
> 
> 
> I'll never have known this projector pre-1.06 now. Will I be happy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and fair point on the upgrade -- I am a tinkerer at heart and knowing all that 1.06 adds I wouldn't have been able to wait, anyway. But now that you mention the potential issues I'll definitely be watching for it after I get it all fired up. Much thanks.



Hope it turns on , because you voided your warranty before you even checked to see if the PJ functioned . Go big or go home! Personally , I would have gone home and tested the PJ for a week or two , but some are braver than I.


----------



## THe_Flash

Upgraded from v1.05 to v1.06 without issue on a Win8 x64 machine. As another poster commented though, the projector was never detected by Windows, nor did I need to install the drivers manually. Just make sure you have all the correct statuses per the manual before you fire away. Thanks to all who have contributed to explaining the process. I can finally watch 3D SBS via XBMC without having to fool with settings.


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CHIA*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5460#post_23507837
> 
> 
> 5A Copy the Flash Device Parameters.txt file to the DLP composer program file (It is under programs x86 DLP Composer on your C drive.) Use Copy and paste. The folder you want to paste this file to will be on the c drive after you install DLP composer.


I got every steps down except this one: I understand: copy the Flash Device Parameters.txt file to the DLP composer program file (It is under programs x86 DLP Composer on your C drive.). What I don't understand: The folder you want to paste this file to will be on the c drive after you install DLP composer. So, do I only need to copy and paste FlashDeviceParameters.txt to c:\programfilex86\DLP Composer Lite 11.0.1 folder? or both c:\programfilex86\DLP Composer Lite 11.0.1 folder and the root c:\ drive?


Thanks.


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5490#post_23508993
> 
> 
> I got every steps down except this one: I understand: copy the Flash Device Parameters.txt file to the DLP composer program file (It is under programs x86 DLP Composer on your C drive.). What I don't understand: The folder you want to paste this file to will be on the c drive after you install DLP composer. So, do I only need to copy and paste FlashDeviceParameters.txt to c:\programfilex86\DLP Composer Lite 11.0.1 folder? or both c:\programfilex86\DLP Composer Lite 11.0.1 folder and the root c:\ drive?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Just the DLP Comp folder.


----------



## SoupyFlow

I was about to pull the trigger on either the w1070 or w1080st. I really would rather get a short throw projector for my setup.


Does anyone know if the picture quality is different on the w1070 vs the w1080st? I would think since they pretty much took a w1070 and added short throw technology that there would be a disadvantage to the picture quality somehow.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5490#post_23508998
> 
> 
> Just the DLP Comp folder.


Thanks for a quick reply.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoupyFlow*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5490#post_23509003
> 
> 
> I was about to pull the trigger on either the w1070 or w1080st. I really would rather get a short throw projector for my setup.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the picture quality is different on the w1070 vs the w1080st? I would think since they pretty much took a w1070 and added short throw technology that there would be a disadvantage to the picture quality somehow.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I would imagine the short throw lens might have higher distortion and CA? Hard to know without side by side comparison. This is just a common knowledge when comparing wide angle lens. But my second 1070 is not good in the CA department either, especially in the left extreme side (half a pixel).


----------



## blurayblasta

if you get the projector at your door and do the firmware update can you still return it to newegg? your within your 30 days right.



also will this projector do custom resolutions like 1920x800 because im gonna try to us xbmc to control the CIH for a 2:35.1 screen

if i can. I would like to spend the 1200 dollars that a lumagen cost on a 15 in subwoofer.


someone save me 1200 dollars and hook me up with an answer.


----------



## hotjt133

The PJ's native resolution is 1920x1080, so I don't see what's useful of a 1920x800 resolution? Do you want it to strech? Certainly degrade the image. Or leave black bars top and bottom? If so what's the difference compared to set the player's resolution to 1920x1080 and play 2.35:1 contents with black bars. This will cause the black bars outside the screen. Because the PJ will always output a 16:9 images. The only good solution is to let the player to stretch the content from 800 to 1080, then use astrophic lens to squash the whole image down to 2.35:1. Don't even ask how much it will cost










I think the resolution of video output should always match the PJ's native resolution.


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blurayblasta*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5490#post_23509139
> 
> 
> if you get the projector at your door and do the firmware update can you still return it to newegg? your within your 30 days right.
> 
> 
> 
> also will this projector do custom resolutions like 1920x800 because im gonna try to us xbmc to control the CIH for a 2:35.1 screen
> 
> if i can. I would like to spend the 1200 dollars that a lumagen cost on a 15 in subwoofer.
> 
> 
> someone save me 1200 dollars and hook me up with an answer.



Your answer is in the post with the instructions. Doing the firmware update voids your warranty. You may or may not slide it past newegg if you return , but technically , no you can't return it. You could also turn it into a $1000 paperweight .


----------



## rwestley

The 106 update was really worth waiting for. 3D auto SBS is really great but the biggest upgrade for me is the improved HDMI handshake with this new firmware..


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5460#post_23508610
> 
> 
> I tested these 3D modes. And what was a nice surprise is now both SBS and OU are supported in 1080p/60 mode. The above quote did not mention SBS in this mode but it does support. This is a really nice feature, and I don't need to switch screens in PC anymore, regardless of playing 2D, SBS or OU files. I just stick to 1080p/60, and the 3D menu is always enabled. All my previous desktop screen change shortcuts are useless now, which is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only blu-ray 3D needs 24hz.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5460#post_23508635
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Wow, awesome news. Like you, I am so excited that I can leave my HTPC at 1080p/60Hz for ALL of my mkv ripped movies and it is the best resolution you can get. I am out of town and can't upgrade my pj till Friday. Thanks for pointing that out.



Not sure exactly what you guys are watching on your PCs, but I would assume that some of it is movies, probably from a blu-ray. If that is the case, why would you want to introduce 3:2 pulldown by playing movies at 60hz, rather than match film cadence at 24? Especially since 24hz material would activate the 144hz mode on the projector, which would provide smoother, more film like motion, especially on pans, rather than 3:2 hitching.


Am I missing something?


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acras13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5490#post_23509297
> 
> 
> Your answer is in the post with the instructions. Doing the firmware update voids your warranty. You may or may not slide it past newegg if you return , but technically , no you can't return it. You could also turn it into a $1000 paperweight .



If you bricked your projector somehow by trying to update the firmware, I'm sure that BenQ would not help you or honor your warranty. If you have successfully updated the FW and have a mechanical issue with the projector though, I'd be surprised if you wouldn't be able to get service. Might take some slick talking, but again, I'd be surprised if it isn't doable


----------



## BradP

Can anyone recommend an affordable HDMI splitter that will work with 1 2D-Only (Panny Plasma) and 1 3D-Only (W1070) connected to it?


I thought I was covered with the cheapest Monoprice offering, but it appears that when I have my Panasonic 2D TV connected to the splitter as well as the 3D W1070, it won't allow the W1070 to see that it's 3D-capable.


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BradP*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5490#post_23509847
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend an affordable HDMI splitter that will work with 1 2D-Only (Panny Plasma) and 1 3D-Only (W1070) connected to it?
> 
> 
> I thought I was covered with the cheapest Monoprice offering, but it appears that when I have my Panasonic 2D TV connected to the splitter as well as the 3D W1070, it won't allow the W1070 to see that it's 3D-capable.



Are you trying to run both displays at the same time? Does it send 3d when the panny is turned off or its HDMI disconnected? Have you reversed which ports in the splitter your displays are plugged into? Maybe one port sets output for the other and you have the panny plugged into the master, and since its seeing a 2d only device that is what your source is using to determine output for both. Pure speculation on my part though.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5490#post_23509806
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure exactly what you guys are watching on your PCs, but I would assume that some of it is movies, probably from a blu-ray. If that is the case, why would you want to introduce 3:2 pulldown by playing movies at 60hz, rather than match film cadence at 24? Especially since 24hz material would activate the 144hz mode on the projector, which would provide smoother, more film like motion, especially on pans, rather than 3:2 hitching.
> 
> 
> Am I missing something?



Let's just say I'm not a videophile and I just feel 60hz is very smooth in MPC and do not feel any motions wrong. I don't really give a damn of 3:2 pull down, but I hate 24hz because the mouse moves so slow on the desktop. And I hate to switch frequency every time you watch something. This 1.06 just gives me a relief that I no longer need to switch frequencies. Even though it improved HDMI hand shake, it still takes a few seconds to show the image, which is another thing I hate.


----------



## sojodave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BradP*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5490#post_23509847
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend an affordable HDMI splitter that will work with 1 2D-Only (Panny Plasma) and 1 3D-Only (W1070) connected to it?
> 
> 
> I thought I was covered with the cheapest Monoprice offering, but it appears that when I have my Panasonic 2D TV connected to the splitter as well as the 3D W1070, it won't allow the W1070 to see that it's 3D-capable.



I am in the same boat and when I tried that, it fried my Monoprice splitter. I wouldn't try to split a 3d signal and be grateful that it works for 2d.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5490#post_23510003
> 
> 
> Let's just say I'm not a videophile and I just feel 60hz is very smooth in MPC and do not feel any motions wrong. I don't really give a damn of 3:2 pull down, but I hate 24hz because the mouse moves so slow on the desktop. And I hate to switch frequency every time you watch something. This 1.06 just gives me a relief that I no longer need to switch frequencies. Even though it improved HDMI hand shake, it still takes a few seconds to show the image, which is another thing I hate.



MPC automatically switches refresh rate for you and disables Aero on your desktop when it detects 1080p 24hz playback, though if you set it to do so. The mouse stutter is a slight annoyance, but I only move the mouse to start and stop the movie, so it's only for a couple seconds. Benefits of 24hz outweigh that to me, but to each their own.


I am a videophile though I must confess lol.


----------



## BradP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojodave*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5490#post_23510008
> 
> 
> I am in the same boat and when I tried that, it fried my Monoprice splitter. I wouldn't try to split a 3d signal and be grateful that it works for 2d.



Not trying to run both at once, just trying to have the 3D work when it's on, and the 2D work when it's on. Both are never on at the same time. For some reason my splitter seems to cause the 3D to not detect due to the other device connected being 2D compatible only.


----------



## BradP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acras13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5490#post_23509996
> 
> 
> Are you trying to run both displays at the same time? Does it send 3d when the panny is turned off or its HDMI disconnected? Have you reversed which ports in the splitter your displays are plugged into? Maybe one port sets output for the other and you have the panny plugged into the master, and since its seeing a 2d only device that is what your source is using to determine output for both. Pure speculation on my part though.



Simple thing to try. I'll try it and report back. I had not tried swapping the ports. If that doesn't work I guess it's time to just start trying splitters until I get one that works. I don't need both devices running at once, this is just so I can have a plasma with a electric screen to drop down as an option (sometimes I use the projector only, sometimes the plasma only - small room).


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojodave*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5490#post_23510008
> 
> 
> I am in the same boat and when I tried that, it fried my Monoprice splitter. I wouldn't try to split a 3d signal and be grateful that it works for 2d.



The problem is that the splitter defaults to the last resolution used so it will be impossible to use it for both 2D and 3D at the same time I would suggest using a small HDMI switch instead.

That is what I use with two projectors.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

FYI : 24p at 60hz is completely, 100% solved in software without frame interpolation.


I think it's called frame _blending_ (which doesn't invent frames, it just blends between them smoothly in intermediary time slices). The result is no 3:2 cadence, ever. I think it's the new Mad VR that supports it. Anyway, look it up in the HTPC subforum, people there seem very satisfied at the panning / smoothness of it. Honestly I hate 24p and would never switch into it again if I could (except I play back my Blurays on my PS3 because I absolutely loathe fiddling with PowerDVD software updates and problems on the PC side of Bluray playback).


I'm so glad 1080p SBS is supported now, it'll make it easier to play Skyrim/etc when I have time to play it again! I HATED having to switch into 1080i / 60 to do 3D, it was so annoying. The benefit of it being auto-detected is really what I wanted the whole time from a firmware update, so this is IT ! All our prayers have been answered (well, most).


I think it's worth it to void my warranty because it's only good for another few months anyway, and this PJ has given me no problems otherwise aside from the red blinking light on startup occasionally, which apparently this firmware fixes too!


Re : 2.35 : 1 in 1920 x 800 : that actually only creates a 1920 x 1080 sub-resolution, so I believe it still sends 1920x1080 over the wire. What's more important is that it doesn't do stretching, unless you tell it to in the projector. Although, there is really not much point in doing all that with Zooming, IMO. It will help windows desktop always stay in your Scope screen, but then you might consider adding a wide angle A-lens (which I will do, shortly).


I wonder if 3D has been fixed with the vertical stretching. It probably works fine with 1080p SBS or Top/Bottom, since it worked with 1080i Top/Bottom with Skyrim running in a custom 1080i/60 -> 1920x800 resolution, but not with FramePacking (either from PC or from PS3 in 1080p / 24).


SVP codec works so well and looks great with my new Haswell system (MUCH less artifacts when you upgrade your CPU), that I think it may be worth it to hack a 1080p / 30 frame packing mode into the firmware, as that will definitely fit within the HDMI bandwidth budget, and going up from 24p -> 30p in 3D movies and Blurays would finally give me a good reason to give my PS3 to my niece. (esp since I will get an Xb1 and PS4 when they come out). 25% smoother from not-very-smooth is a big upgrade in smoothness, IMO. And 3D benefits from more smoothness twice as much as 2D. I remember Hobbit HFR looking much more "solid" and "there" than the non-HFR 3D version. Every little bit helps. For games I'd probably stick to 60hz though, over frame packing, better to have double the frames than double the horizontal rez.


I'm upgrading my firmware tonight with the aid of an LCD monitor loaner from the office, and will try to see if vertical stretching works in the 1080p SBS / TB modes. That would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5490#post_23509806
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure exactly what you guys are watching on your PCs, but I would assume that some of it is movies, probably from a blu-ray. If that is the case, why would you want to introduce 3:2 pulldown by playing movies at 60hz, rather than match film cadence at 24? Especially since 24hz material would activate the 144hz mode on the projector, which would provide smoother, more film like motion, especially on pans, rather than 3:2 hitching.
> 
> 
> Am I missing something?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5490#post_23509806
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure exactly what you guys are watching on your PCs, but I would assume that some of it is movies, probably from a blu-ray. If that is the case, why would you want to introduce 3:2 pulldown by playing movies at 60hz, rather than match film cadence at 24? Especially since 24hz material would activate the 144hz mode on the projector, which would provide smoother, more film like motion, especially on pans, rather than 3:2 hitching.
> 
> 
> Am I missing something?


I only watch mkv ripped movie files from my HTPC. I do not realize that 24Hz is better than 60 as I always thought the faster Hz is better. Good to know. Didn't know 24hz activates 144hz mode on pj either- not sure what it does, can you explain?

I assume 1080p/60hz is the best for 2D movies and sports?


----------



## Shady195




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5490#post_23509826
> 
> 
> If you bricked your projector somehow by trying to update the firmware, I'm sure that BenQ would not help you or honor your warranty. If you have successfully updated the FW and have a mechanical issue with the projector though, I'd be surprised if you wouldn't be able to get service. Might take some slick talking, but again, I'd be surprised if it isn't doable



Don't say anything..


There are many thing that I personally and many others have doen in regards to software/firmware with electronics that techniocally "void" the warranty. Say it stopped working and move along. If you tell them you were doing something that clearly voids the warranty then exspect them to void it.


Keep your mouth shut and say it just stopped working.


It's quite easy for them to see if you did something physical such as open it up as many products have stickers that break, however generally they just replace it. Newegg doesnt have the capacity or tools if even possible to check the firmware on a bricked projector, benq I doubt even cares, they probably just swap the bored..


BenQ and Im sure other use places like Mendtronix to take care of RMA/s and warranty work, they swap out the guys or give you a refurb all together.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5490#post_23510591
> 
> 
> 
> I only watch mkv ripped movie files from my HTPC. I do not realize that 24Hz is better than 60 as I always thought the faster Hz is better. Good to know. Didn't know 24hz activates 144hz mode on pj either- not sure what it does, can you explain?
> 
> I assume 1080p/60hz is the best for 2D movies and sports?



Most Blu-Rays are shot in 1080p/24 Sports and some music concerts are 1080p/60


----------



## Shady195




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5490#post_23510591
> 
> 
> 
> I only watch mkv ripped movie files from my HTPC. I do not realize that 24Hz is better than 60 as I always thought the faster Hz is better. Good to know. Didn't know 24hz activates 144hz mode on pj either- not sure what it does, can you explain?
> 
> I assume 1080p/60hz is the best for 2D movies and sports?



Movies are traditional shot at 24FPS, much slower than the average refresh rate of displays/projectors. This causes some motion blur/judder on the display. Playing at 24hz with something like 144hz engaged is "supposed" to smooth out the movie to give more detail and smoothness to panning shots, less eye strain etc..


What is best is subjective, you are more than welcome to leave 24p mode off on your projecotr and run at 60hz. Try 24p and see if you like it better, if a 24p signal is not being displayed it will use the projectors native 60hz no need to change settings everytime you turn something else on.


If you are playing MKV files and not blu rays through a 24p compatibile player (which anything new probably is), your HTPC or whatever your using to stream needs to support 24p playback in order for it to work, generally from my experience it does not work so well.


----------



## bluetobb

I have been through the a million threads on pj's and screens. Still up in the air on the screen but decided I was pulling the trigger on the W1070, and BAM, Amazon is out of stock.


The next best price is tiger direct through amazon, its $20 more and not prime shipping. Anyone know about how long they generally are out of stock at amazon? Is Tiger Direct on par with Amazon for returns and problems?


----------



## Bacon13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5490#post_23510591
> 
> 
> 
> IDidn't know 24hz activates 144hz mode on pj either- not sure what it does, can you explain?



Like Shady said, films are traditionally shot in 24fps. The 144Hz allows the glasses to shutter in sync with the frame rate since 144 is a multiple of 24. Most 3D projectors use 120Hz glasses that will shutter out of sync with the frames of the movie. This can cause a less crisp image with watching 3D.


As for 2D content, 24fps vs 60fps is personal preference. I grew up with analog film cinemas and when I watch movies on TVs and projectors that have frame interpolation to "convert" it to 60Hz, it causes the image to look un-naturally smooth and takes away from the movie experience. Again that is just my opinion.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

The Mad VR frame blending is not the same thing as smoothing. People who hate SVP still like the blending, it eliminates 3:2 judder from pulldown


I encourage people who hate smoothing but don't want to switch their refresh rate from 60hz to 24hz all the time, to read the following:

http://community.mediabrowser.tv/permalinks/13288/madvr-v0-86-0-released---this-may-resolve-all-our-refresh-rate-switching-woes


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluetobb*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5490#post_23510741
> 
> 
> I have been through the a million threads on pj's and screens. Still up in the air on the screen but decided I was pulling the trigger on the W1070, and BAM, Amazon is out of stock.
> 
> 
> The next best price is tiger direct through amazon, its $20 more and not prime shipping. Anyone know about how long they generally are out of stock at amazon? Is Tiger Direct on par with Amazon for returns and problems?



I got mine from NCIX, for $850 back in early dec '12. Best AV purchase I've ever made.


Tiger Direct is also decent, I've ordered a few things from them before, but not projectors.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5490#post_23510563
> 
> 
> FYI : 24p at 60hz is completely, 100% solved in software without frame interpolation.
> 
> 
> I think it's called frame _blending_ (which doesn't invent frames, it just blends between them smoothly in intermediary time slices). The result is no 3:2 cadence, ever. I think it's the new Mad VR that supports it. Anyway, look it up in the HTPC subforum, people there seem very satisfied at the panning / smoothness of it. Honestly I hate 24p and would never switch into it again if I could (except I play back my Blurays on my PS3 because I absolutely loathe fiddling with PowerDVD software updates and problems on the PC side of Bluray playback).



3:2 pulldown is also a type of fix for 60hz not being a multiple of 24, but it doesn't work very well. I'm sure whatever you are talking about doesn't work better than actually matching the cadence of the original, especially when it enables 144hz to help smooth motion further, which can be useful for 3D, so it still doesn't make sense to me, to not just match the cadence of the film proper...


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Too many posts to reply to lol, so I'll just make a general one.


Going from 24hz to 60hz does not introduce smoothing. 60 not being a multiple of 24 created the need for 3:2 pulldown, which creates hitches and stuttering, most easily spotted in pans (when the camera sweeps horizontally or vertically across the screen).


All movies, except the Hobbit, are shot at 24fps. Pretty much all BDs, even a lot of TV shows on BDs, are 24p. When you playback a BD on a 24p capable display, you match the original film cadence, bypass 3:2 pulldown, and eliminate hitching and stuttering due to 3:2 pulldown as a result.


This is how the film was intended to look. Don't personally see the point in deviating from that, or introducing visual anomalies into the equation by purposely choosing modes that are non multiples of 24, but again, to each their own.


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shady195*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5490#post_23510680
> 
> 
> Movies are traditional shot at 24FPS, much slower than the average refresh rate of displays/projectors. This causes some motion blur/judder on the display. Playing at 24hz with something like 144hz engaged is "supposed" to smooth out the movie to give more detail and smoothness to panning shots, less eye strain etc..
> 
> 
> What is best is subjective, you are more than welcome to leave 24p mode off on your projecotr and run at 60hz. Try 24p and see if you like it better, if a 24p signal is not being displayed it will use the projectors native 60hz no need to change settings everytime you turn something else on.
> 
> 
> If you are playing MKV files and not blu rays through a 24p compatibile player (which anything new probably is), your HTPC or whatever your using to stream needs to support 24p playback in order for it to work, generally from my experience it does not work so well.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bacon13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5490#post_23510808
> 
> 
> Like Shady said, films are traditionally shot in 24fps. The 144Hz allows the glasses to shutter in sync with the frame rate since 144 is a multiple of 24. Most 3D projectors use 120Hz glasses that will shutter out of sync with the frames of the movie. This can cause a less crisp image with watching 3D.
> 
> 
> As for 2D content, 24fps vs 60fps is personal preference. I grew up with analog film cinemas and when I watch movies on TVs and projectors that have frame interpolation to "convert" it to 60Hz, it causes the image to look un-naturally smooth and takes away from the movie experience. Again that is just my opinion.


Thanks for the detail explanation. As I said, I always thought faster Hz is better, i.e 240Hz TV is more expensive, better than 60Hz, 120Hz TV?


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5520#post_23511261
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the detail explanation. As I said, I always thought faster Hz is better, i.e 240Hz TV is more expensive, better than 60Hz, 120Hz TV?



For an LCD, higher refresh rate is better in terms of motion blur. There is a difference between having a high refresh rate and having motion smoothing or dejudder modes. Depends on the TV.


Some TVs allow you to enable the higher refresh so that you can combat motion blur, without introducing a dejudder mode. Many don't though and force dejudder on you.


A lot of people like dejudder or the "soap opera effect." I can't stand it.


This is different than what I am talking about though. Just wanted to make it clear that there is a benefit to higher refresh rates with LCD in particular, but that is a separate issue from the frames per second that a film is filmed at and how it's played back.


----------



## blurayblasta

i wanna do 1920x800 because otherwise the XBMC GUI will have to be zoomed out because it's 16:9 unfortunatly. I'm all over the XBMC forums trying to get the aeon skins ported out to 2:35.1 but no takers yet. plus most newer games will launch at 1920x800 and i like to launch them from xbmc.


btw somebody go bump this
http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=166340&pid=1459379#pid1459379


----------



## bluetobb

Thanks for the response. I went to a meeting and Amazon magically got more in. It states it maybe a day or two extra from normal prime. Order placed now I wait.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5490#post_23510563
> 
> 
> FYI : 24p at 60hz is completely, 100% solved in software without frame interpolation.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5520#post_23511248
> 
> 
> Going from 24hz to 60hz does not introduce smoothing. 60 not being a multiple of 24 created the need for 3:2 pulldown, which creates hitches and stuttering, most easily spotted in pans (when the camera sweeps horizontally or vertically across the screen).




Ok, you guys tried to convert me to a videophile...


I was quite happy with the smoothness of any 24hz content in 60hz anyway, and I don't see much difference between 24hz and 60hz refresh rate. Of course that's why I'm not a videophile.


So while we're here, I'd like to do more test and comparison on 24hz content (should be 23.976???) in the following modes. My MPC is almost default and it does not change refresh rate when playing and I do not intend to let it to.


24hz playback - MPC default

60hz playback - MPC default

60hz playback - MPC with madVR -- Thanks rlburnside for this suggestion, as I have not used it in the past.


Then another round in 3D.


Can you also recommend a particular scene that might show significant judders or shudder? I'd like to use Avatar, as I can use it for both 2D and 3D test. I acutally have 3 Avatar mkvs, one for 2D, one for SBS, one for OU. I'm mad...


----------



## Greg Flowers

Is there anyway to view 1080i/60 3D material with Frame Packing and Top-Bottom format rather than just Side by Side? Would there be any benefit if you could? My DirectTV channels and 3d camcorder are in 1080i/60 and I always wondered if there would be a benefit of Frame packing/Top Bottom. Or is it just isn't compatible at all?


----------



## wofford29

Would this projector be compatible, ceiling mounted about 15-16ft away from a 92" screen. I'm not really sure what in the hell all these calculators are trying to tell me, lol.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

I can tell you right now without even looking at the calculator there is no way even the w1070 has a throw that's long enough to project an image that small from such a distance.


I'm about 8.5 feet away from my 100 inch screen, it's the max zoomed out I could get (or zoomed in? I always mix the two up). Anyway, the zoom slider is in such a way that 100 inches is the maximum fit at 16:9, so that when I will run it at 2.35 : 1, I can zoom out fully and roughly max out the width.


ps since updading my firmware, I didn't change it back to cinema mode and I see in black text here some blueish tints to some of the characters. Definitely going to switch back to Cinema mode to get rid of rainbows. Maybe it's a good idea to tinker with the firmware to force the wheel to 3X all the time. (if it isn't at 3X already)


pps I don't particularly care how much better Mad VR is than 3:2 pulldown (which I agree, isn't very good), since I always run SVP anyway, I love smoothing not blending, I think 24p is an affront to the human visual system, and as a 3d programmer who does tons of animation and special effects, I loathe that frame rate and wish it would die. Then again, interpolation is quite good now, and I'd rather they up the framerate to an even 30p to slowly convince people to let go of the (inferior) past. There is no argument for poor framerates that isn't an appeal to tradition, and in tech and science that's invalid, IMO. But to each their own. I get my smoothing, the industry will do what it will do. People are used to 60hz, it's widely seen on this little thing called TV.


----------



## wofford29

Thanks for the response. It seems as though I'm going to have a hard time replacing my Panasonic ptae1000u. I was wanting to try dlp but can't seem to find anything around $1000 that'll work.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5520#post_23511202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5490#post_23510563
> 
> 
> FYI : 24p at 60hz is completely, 100% solved in software without frame interpolation.
> 
> 
> I think it's called frame _blending_ (which doesn't invent frames, it just blends between them smoothly in intermediary time slices). The result is no 3:2 cadence, ever. I think it's the new Mad VR that supports it. Anyway, look it up in the HTPC subforum, people there seem very satisfied at the panning / smoothness of it. Honestly I hate 24p and would never switch into it again if I could (except I play back my Blurays on my PS3 because I absolutely loathe fiddling with PowerDVD software updates and problems on the PC side of Bluray playback).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3:2 pulldown is also a type of fix for 60hz not being a multiple of 24, but it doesn't work very well. I'm sure whatever you are talking about doesn't work better than actually matching the cadence of the original, especially when it enables 144hz to help smooth motion further, which can be useful for 3D, so it still doesn't make sense to me, to not just match the cadence of the film proper...
Click to expand...


I don't have a dog in the 24hz @ 60hz 3:2 pulldown tech, only what I read from the MadVR forum that I came across when I was looking up possible competitors to SVP. The MadVR blending is apparently _very_ good, and blows 3:2 out of the water, but is completely different in implementation and purpose to frame interpolation. They have lots of comparisons in the thread and around the net, I encourage you to actually visit them, view the samples, and come to your own conclusion. I was surprised when I did the reading on it, but my curiosity ended there because I love interpolation (when done right). Still interesting tech though. People were clamouring for it to avoid seeing judder on ivy bridge intel mini itx boards that didn't properly support 24hz. If you have a display that supports 24hz, use that, but realize that it will absolutely suck for general windows desktop use. And changing your refresh rate all the time is a pain and annoyance. Life is too short.


----------



## CHIA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wofford29*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5520#post_23513079
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response. It seems as though I'm going to have a hard time replacing my Panasonic ptae1000u. I was wanting to try dlp but can't seem to find anything around $1000 that'll work.



Optoma HD25 should work.......much longer throw, I seriously considered it for the same reason......we were spoiled with our Panny's


----------



## l88bastard

I got my 110" Elite Screens "Sable" fixed screen up last night and it looks amazing with the BenQW1070! I basically put this together so I can play NHL hockey on my PS3 in the Man Cave Hideout. I just need to put up some curtains, setup my surround and add some acoustic panels over the white ceiling....but even as is, the picture is gorgeous!

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/l88bastard/media/ManCave1_zpsc4a75891.jpg.html  

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/l88bastard/media/ManCave2_zps78d670bd.jpg.html  

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/l88bastard/media/hockey2_zps7156a1cf.jpg.html  

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/l88bastard/media/hockey_zps997898f3.jpg.html


----------



## sojodave

Isn't it funny how your screen looks huge in person, but when you take a picture, it looks much smaller. I have a 100" screen and I took a photo and someone asked me why I went so small.


----------



## l88bastard

lol thats why most people have a person in the pics to give a sense of scale. I skewed a couple of pics to the rigjt to show the massive speaker and 23" portrait displays on my desk for scale reference.


----------



## gandalf55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5460#post_23508610
> 
> 
> I tested these 3D modes. And what was a nice surprise is now both SBS and OU are supported in 1080p/60 mode. The above quote did not mention SBS in this mode but it does support. This is a really nice feature, and I don't need to switch screens in PC anymore, regardless of playing 2D, SBS or OU files. I just stick to 1080p/60, and the 3D menu is always enabled. All my previous desktop screen change shortcuts are useless now, which is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only blu-ray 3D needs 24hz.



Hi, can you please explain how you've got SBS working at 1080p60?

I just updated my firmware from 1.04, everything went fine but I can only select Top and Button at 1080p60 everything else is grayed out









thanks


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gandalf55*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5520#post_23514260
> 
> 
> Hi, can you please explain how you've got SBS working at 1080p60?
> 
> I just updated my firmware from 1.04, everything went fine but I can only select Top and Button at 1080p60 everything else is grayed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks



SBS should be 1080p/24 Something may be wrong with the source you are sending it from. It should not be grayed out.

I have tested SBS with the new firmware and it works with no problem. Check the output resolution of your computer or Blu-Ray palyer.


----------



## gandalf55

So if i understand you right, SBS at 1080p60 is still not working? Of cource at 1080p24 everything works as expected


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5520#post_23512438
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, you guys tried to convert me to a videophile...
> 
> 
> I was quite happy with the smoothness of any 24hz content in 60hz anyway, and I don't see much difference between 24hz and 60hz refresh rate. Of course that's why I'm not a videophile.
> 
> 
> So while we're here, I'd like to do more test and comparison on 24hz content (should be 23.976???) in the following modes. My MPC is almost default and it does not change refresh rate when playing and I do not intend to let it to.
> 
> 
> 24hz playback - MPC default
> 
> 60hz playback - MPC default
> 
> 60hz playback - MPC with madVR -- Thanks rlburnside for this suggestion, as I have not used it in the past.
> 
> 
> Then another round in 3D.
> 
> 
> Can you also recommend a particular scene that might show significant judders or shudder? I'd like to use Avatar, as I can use it for both 2D and 3D test. I actually have 3 Avatar mkvs, one for 2D, one for SBS, one for OU. I'm mad...



Pretty much any camera pan will show 3:2 pulldown hitching. Some of the more difficult ones are a scene pan in the beginning of "I am Legend" and another in "Super 8" (don't remember the chapters for either). Like I said though, pans are where hitching is most obvious. You can see it in more than just pans if you know what to look for or if it just annoys you lol.


MPC will change to 24hz (and disable Aero) and back to 60hz or 120hz or whatever you have it at default for your desktop (and re enable Aero), after you close MPC. The options in MPC are vast, but the menu layout for them is not the greatest, so it can take a while to figure out all that is there. Once setup, all you have to do is hit play and MPC will do everything for you, and will revert back after you close out.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5520#post_23513158
> 
> 
> If you have a display that supports 24hz, use that, but realize that it will absolutely suck for general windows desktop use. And changing your refresh rate all the time is a pain and annoyance. Life is too short.



MPC will change to 24hz (and disable Aero) and back to 60hz or 120hz or whatever you have it at default for your desktop (and re enable Aero), after you close MPC. The options in MPC are vast, but the menu layout for them is not the greatest, so it can take a while to figure out all that is there. Once setup, all you have to do is hit play and MPC will do everything for you, and will revert back after you close out.


It seems that you like CFI, so this may not be useful to you, but just wanted to let you know, that if changing refresh rates is a major issue, that this should lessen that.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

One thing I wonder about, is the since the triple strobing of 24hz content only works in 3D i.e. 144hz = 24p x 2 eyes x 3 flashes per eye, I wonder how difficult it would be to pump out 24hz at 72hz, or if perhaps that's what they already do.


I'm curious where executive decisions in such a low cost projector overrode engineering limitations. I.e. is the Benq w1070 capable of displaying 2D signals they simply didn't have time to implement, like the new 3D modes that 1.06 introduced.


I personally would LOVE a 72hz 2D input signal supported in 1080p. That would pave the way for ultra stable windows desktop, even smoother frame interpolation for those that like it, or triple-strobed 24hz like the Kuros of yore, and possibly even 36hz frame packed 3D


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *l88bastard*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5520#post_23513697
> 
> 
> I got my 110" Elite Screens "Sable" fixed screen up last night and it looks amazing with the BenQW1070! I basically put this together so I can play NHL hockey on my PS3 in the Man Cave Hideout. I just need to put up some curtains, setup my surround and add some acoustic panels over the white ceiling....but even as is, the picture is gorgeous!


I have the same screen in the 120", and loaded NHL '98 for some retro action. Forsberg!


----------



## ellisr63

I just ordered one to replace my Epson 1080... I am hoping that the picture will be better than I have now... At least I won't go through a bulb every year. I am running the Epson with a Jamestown 134" screen that has the top of the screen viewing area 8" from the ceiling. My room is 16' 6" deep. Can someone tell me how far from the screen and how far from the ceiling to mount the projector? I am hoping that I will be ok with the projector as I have never had a DLP... and when they first came out i would get headaches.


tia,

Ron


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluetobb*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5490#post_23510741
> 
> 
> I have been through the a million threads on pj's and screens. Still up in the air on the screen but decided I was pulling the trigger on the W1070, and BAM, Amazon is out of stock.
> 
> 
> The next best price is tiger direct through amazon, its $20 more and not prime shipping. Anyone know about how long they generally are out of stock at amazon? Is Tiger Direct on par with Amazon for returns and problems?



I just ordered mine from Amazon... It showed in stock. I am expecting it Friday.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5520#post_23514431
> 
> 
> MPC will change to 24hz (and disable Aero) and back to 60hz or 120hz or whatever you have it at default for your desktop (and re enable Aero), after you close MPC. The options in MPC are vast, but the menu layout for them is not the greatest, so it can take a while to figure out all that is there.



I don't think so. They have this option but by default the change refresh rate options in "full sreen" section is unticked, and I deliberately want it to be unchecked. This is version 1.8.6 and many previous versions.


I respect your knowledge in video, but I think your statement gives people an impression that MPC will force you to change. No it is not. It is an option and is disabled by default. Another evidence is when the desktop refresh rate is 60hz, and you play 23.976hz content in full screen mode, the PJ shows the image right away, no "searching" and "source detect", and in the Info menu it shows 60hz.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5520#post_23514431
> 
> 
> Once setup, all you have to do is hit play and MPC will do everything for you, and will revert back after you close out.


In fact, if MPC is programed to force switch refresh rate every time it plays and switch back it stops, I would go mad to suffer such long wait. And I do not watch the content from start to end, I often check other things so I need to pause and go back to desktop.


To my untrained eye, I think in MPC the 60hz is as smooth as 24hz. Yesterday I compared these two in 20 century logo opening scene. That would be a pan, isn't it? I compared back and forth, but they are very similar. In fact, the 24hz occasionally exhibits a judder or two. It is not constant so that may be a spike in CPU usage. So my conclusion is the difference between 24 and 60 is too small to be bothered. It's just like comparing 2 speaker cables. You need to work hard and remember hard to distinguish, hardly worth the effort for the enjoyment.


But the compromise of 24hz is big (again to me). The mouse is slow, and the PJ blacks out for several seconds to switch.


BTW thanks for the suggestion on the 2 movies, but I deleted these 2 long time ago as they are not my taste.


----------



## hotjt133

I also tried madVR. Not that good either.


How can I describe it? It was smooth but the movement seems a bit strange. It does not shudder, but in the fast moving scenes, I feel the character movement speed is not constant. It feels more artificial and unatural. It is very subtle but it made me uncomfortable.


Of course there are a ton of options you can tweak and most of them I do not really know what they are. Also there are hundreds of pages on doom9 to research. With time and research I'm quite sure I can make it good, but I'm no longer a geek in heart. With 15 minutes of playing around, not good, so I ditched it. Can't be bothered. 60hz in default MPC is as good as it can be, for me.


Another bad thing is after I uninstalled it (I think it just deregister), it still leaves the madvr option in the MPC directshow drop down box, but listed as unavailable. I reinstalled MPC but it is still there. I even searched the entire registry and deleted any entries with the word madvr, but it is still there. This leaves me a bad taste, and that's the reason I don't want to mess around extra softwares and tweaks if the old one worked well.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5520#post_23516467
> 
> 
> In 2D I typically run with an ND2 filter. The brightness in 3D without the filter appears to be ever so slightly less.



Yes that's typical. The question is do you want mount and unmount the fitler every time your watch 2D and 3D? Especially after you mounted the PJ...


----------



## joyfishbb

I'm just worried about the color wheel speed.thanks for your sharing


----------



## jcjcf1

Just setup my new W1070 and I notice the Color and Tint adjustments in the Picture Menu cannot be changed - moving the cursor for selection jumps from Contrast directly to Sharpness bypassing Color and Tint. The W1070 manual indicates that these settings should be available to change.


How do I Make Color and Tint available to change?

Can someone point me to the latest comprehensive advanced setup parameters being recommended versus the out-of-the-box settings?


My firmware version is 1.04. I've looked through parts of this thread and tried the search trying to find my answers but have been unsuccessful so far.

Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.


John


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcjcf1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5550#post_23517167
> 
> 
> Just setup my new W1070 and I notice the Color and Tint adjustments in the Picture Menu cannot be changed - moving the cursor for selection jumps from Contrast directly to Sharpness bypassing Color and Tint. The W1070 manual indicates that these settings should be available to change.
> 
> 
> How do I Make Color and Tint available to change?
> 
> Can someone point me to the latest comprehensive advanced setup parameters being recommended versus the out-of-the-box settings?
> 
> 
> My firmware version is 1.04. I've looked through parts of this thread and tried the search trying to find my answers but have been unsuccessful so far.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> 
> John


 

You are using HDMI. Colour and tint are not meant to be enabled when using HDMI - this is part, I believe, of the HDMI spec as there should be no need to alter them when using HDMI. Many manufacturers break this 'rule' and do allow you to change colour and tint settings though. BenQ have chose not to - possibly this is something that they had to do in order to get the ISF certification, but that is speculation on my part.

 

Nonetheless, the w1070 has a colour management system that puts other, much more expensive units, to shame and you should be able to achieve the adjustments you need by going into those. You will find them under the Advanced Menu.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5520#post_23515410
> 
> 
> I don't think so. They have this option but by default the change refresh rate options in "full sreen" section is unticked, and I deliberately want it to be unchecked. This is version 1.8.6 and many previous versions.
> 
> 
> I respect your knowledge in video, but I think your statement gives people an impression that MPC will force you to change. No it is not. It is an option and is disabled by default. Another evidence is when the desktop refresh rate is 60hz, and you play 23.976hz content in full screen mode, the PJ shows the image right away, no "searching" and "source detect", and in the Info menu it shows 60hz.
> 
> In fact, if MPC is programed to force switch refresh rate every time it plays and switch back it stops, I would go mad to suffer such long wait. And I do not watch the content from start to end, I often check other things so I need to pause and go back to desktop.
> 
> 
> To my untrained eye, I think in MPC the 60hz is as smooth as 24hz. Yesterday I compared these two in 20 century logo opening scene. That would be a pan, isn't it? I compared back and forth, but they are very similar. In fact, the 24hz occasionally exhibits a judder or two. It is not constant so that may be a spike in CPU usage. So my conclusion is the difference between 24 and 60 is too small to be bothered. It's just like comparing 2 speaker cables. You need to work hard and remember hard to distinguish, hardly worth the effort for the enjoyment.
> 
> 
> But the compromise of 24hz is big (again to me). The mouse is slow, and the PJ blacks out for several seconds to switch.
> 
> 
> BTW thanks for the suggestion on the 2 movies, but I deleted these 2 long time ago as they are not my taste.



I think that there is a misunderstanding. I never said that MPC "forces you" to use 24hz. I said that you can set up MPC via Preferences to switch to 24hz and disable Aero, every time that it detects a 24P source. This is a fact. I know this because this is exactly how I have MPC set up. When you close out, it automatically reverts back to 60hz and re-enables Aero. Also fact. If you don't want to use it, that's your prerogative, but nothing that I have said is incorrect.


If you saw stutter with 24hz on a pan, it's most likely because you didn't disable Aero, which is necessary, or you will see a performance hit. You may also have to enable Vsynch for screen tearing as well.


3:2 pulldown stutter is there. If you don't see it, then stick with 60hz and forget about it.


----------



## heed316

Does anyone have any insight on what I'm doing wrong...nearly every time I try to turn on my 360, I get a blank screen and searching for signal. It's not the HDMI cable as I've switched it with a known good one and it does the same thing. I literally have to turn the projector/360 on and off for about 10-15 minutes to get the handshake down correctly. There really is no rhyme or reason to why it finally does work. I've tried HDMI 1 and 2 and it does it on both. It is extremely frustrating! Does anyone have any idea on what the hell is going on with this?


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heed316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5550#post_23519239
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any insight on what I'm doing wrong...nearly every time I try to turn on my 360, I get a blank screen and searching for signal. It's not the HDMI cable as I've switched it with a known good one and it does the same thing. I literally have to turn the projector/360 on and off for about 10-15 minutes to get the handshake down correctly. There really is no rhyme or reason to why it finally does work. I've tried HDMI 1 and 2 and it does it on both. It is extremely frustrating! Does anyone have any idea on what the hell is going on with this?



Benq hates XBox?







Sorry for not being helpful , it does sound like a handshake issue , haven't seen many posts about XBox with this PJ , several with PS3 working great, hopefully someone can give you some insight.


----------



## bighvy76

Just ordered mine from best buy. Had them "on sale"for 860.00. Free shipping 18 month no interest. I'm putting it in a 10'x14' spare room. I'm going with 120" fixed Jamestown screen in the center stage Seymour xd . Audio transparent 1.2 material. So my question is.... is the benq calculator accurate. I will be 11' away mounted 8" from.the ceiling ? I hope I made a good choice its my first projector .


----------



## Nicholasp27

Is there any brand with a "low profile" hdmi cable that has less plastic around the connector so it'll fit into the projector's recessed hdmi port better than standard cables?


----------



## kenshin2b

RWestley or someone, where do I download the Flash Device Parameters file?


Thanks in advance.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5400#post_23501960
> 
> 
> I am reposting these instructions from the previous 105 update....
> 
> 
> 5. .Install the download tool. It is called DLP composer. Also download the Flash Device Parameters file.
> 
> 5A Copy the Flash Device Parameters. txt file to the DLP composer program file (It is under programs x86 DLP Composer on your C drive.) Use Copy and paste. The folder you want to paste this file to will be on the c drive after you install DLP composer.


----------



## themagic

Go to thread page 182


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kenshin2b*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5550#post_23520633
> 
> 
> RWestley or someone, where do I download the Flash Device Parameters file?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5400#post_23501960
> 
> 
> I am reposting these instructions from the previous 105 update....
> 
> 
> 5. .Install the download tool. It is called DLP composer. Also download the Flash Device Parameters file.
> 
> 5A Copy the Flash Device Parameters. txt file to the DLP composer program file (It is under programs x86 DLP Composer on your C drive.) Use Copy and paste. The folder you want to paste this file to will be on the c drive after you install DLP composer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On page 182 there are links for the DlP composer Zip (Win-Rar) files. The Flash device Parameters are in the zip download.
Click to expand...


----------



## themagic

Here is the file

FlashDeviceParameters.txt 38k .txt file


----------



## bighvy76

I just ordered mine from best buy. Am I gonna have to update anything?


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CHIA*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5460#post_23507837
> 
> 
> You followed these instructions exactly? I added a bit of clarification into a couple points myself, in bold.
> 
> *0.5 - The projector needs to be turned ON before you start.*
> 
> 1. Write down all your settings before starting an update. (If you do not you will loose all your settings)
> 
> 2. I suggest that you create a new folder on your desktop called 1070 firmware in the new folder.
> 
> 3. Download the download tool and unzip it to the new folder.
> 
> 4. Download the new separate 106 img file to the same folder from the link above.
> 
> 5. .Install the download tool. It is called DLP composer. Also download the Flash Device Parameters file (*It was included in the download already*).
> 
> 5A Copy the Flash Device Parameters.txt file to the DLP composer program file (It is under programs x86 DLP Composer on your C drive.) Use Copy and paste. The folder you want to paste this file to will be on the c drive after you install DLP composer.
> 
> 6. Open the DLP Composer tool and go to edit-->preferences.
> 
> 7. When the window opens go to communication and set it to USB
> 
> 8. Close this window and click on flash loader on the opening screen. A window will open.
> *8. Put a check beside "Complete Image Download" Also check "Skip Boot loader" Change from default 16kb to 32Kb*
> 
> 9. On the top of the flash loader hit the browse button and go to your folder 106 img file (*the actual firmware file in your desktop folder*).
> 
> 10. Insert the USB cable in the min plug on the projector and into your computer. (Wait for the drivers to load. This should take a minute with windows 7 or 8
> *11. Unplug the projector. Now, push the "power" and "auto" buttons at the same time. Plug in the projector while holding the buttons. The LED on the projector will turn red if you are in download mode (It must turn red to install the firmware. If it turns orange do this again until you only get the red led) This is very important.*
> 
> 12 *Click the Reset Bus and Start Download in the DLP Composer program*. *The upgrade process should take a few minutes*. A timer will start telling you how long it will take.
> 
> 13. Do not unplug anything during the process. When everything completes the LED on the projector will turn to standby orange.
> 
> 14. Unplug the USB cable and turn the projector on
> 
> 15 You will have to put all your settings back in and turn source select to auto
> 
> 16. Instructions are also available in the service manual PDF you downloaded to your folder.
> 
> 17. Only do this upgrade at your own risk and if you are familiar with doing firmware updates..
> 
> 18. You do not need the service tool to do the firmware update the firmware and write down your settings.


Just got home from being out of town a whole week working. First thing I did was updating my pj to v1.06 and I was successfully completed the update. I did not get the timer count down from step 12 however. One question: I have my HTCP set to 1080p/24Hz since most of you recommend this but in 3D mode, I still have to manually select FP, TB, SBS. The Auto under 3D mode is gray out/unselectable. I though the pj automatically selects the correct mode when playing 2D, 3D TB and 3D SBS. Am I wrong that I still have to *manually select* the mode? Thanks again.


----------



## bluetobb

I got my W1070 yesterday. I am pretty amazed at the picture. I did notice one thing and wanted to see if anyone else had this experience.


I plugged it in and fired it up. I noticed that the fan sounded like ti was rubbing on plastic. When I investigated it and moved the pj around the sound would change and sometimes go away to just the sound of air moving. I used it last night and today and now its almost not noticeable even when I move it around. Is this a defect that I should send it back for or is this normal?


Thanks for the feedback.


I need to read up on 3D set up! This is awesome!


----------



## X-Nemesis

Can those of you using this projector also as your main PC tell me how the picture looks using Win7/8 at such a large screen size (100"+). My mind is telling me that it would be quite grainy?


----------



## Cowboys

^^ it looks gorgeous on my Win7 HTPC with 110". Better than my laptop.


----------



## Orta

This model released in the US last Nov/Dec didn't it? Do we expect a W1090(?) successor around the same time?


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *X-Nemesis*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5550#post_23521743
> 
> 
> Can those of you using this projector also as your main PC tell me how the picture looks using Win7/8 at such a large screen size (100"+). My mind is telling me that it would be quite grainy?



Assuming you are using HDMI input, why would it look grainy?? If you had the output from the PC feeding the projector set correctly, i.e. 1080p then it will give a excellent picture. If on the other hand the graphics card in the PC is rubbish then that is what you will get ... simple. Of course, if you are using the 'PC' input it will be a different case. Remember GI-GO.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Orta*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5550#post_23522547
> 
> 
> This model released in the US last Nov/Dec didn't it? Do we expect a W1090(?) successor around the same time?



Probably not, but who knows, my crystal ball is down for maintenance. They have recently released the W1500:

http://www.benq.com/product/projector/w1500/


----------



## acras13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Orta*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5550#post_23522547
> 
> 
> This model released in the US last Nov/Dec didn't it? Do we expect a W1090(?) successor around the same time?



My crystal trapezoid says it will be the w1086 and it will support augmented reality 3d over single 1.4 HDMI and have 11.2 surround sound on board. It will use a normal Christmas light bulb instead of that expensive lamp the w1070 uses and give one hell of a back rub. I've heard rumors that it will run for up to 5 years on a 9 volt battery, but I might have confused my carbon monoxide detector with the PJ on that rumor.


----------



## CHIA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5550#post_23521058
> 
> 
> Just got home from being out of town a whole week working. First thing I did was updating my pj to v1.06 and I was successfully completed the update. I did not get the timer count down from step 12 however. One question: I have my HTCP set to 1080p/24Hz since most of you recommend this but in 3D mode, I still have to manually select FP, TB, SBS. The Auto under 3D mode is gray out/unselectable. I though the pj automatically selects the correct mode when playing 2D, 3D TB and 3D SBS. Am I wrong that I still have to *manually select* the mode? Thanks again.



I believe this is the norm, certainly is for me anyway. The real hassle was having to adjust

the video output settings on your device each time, this is a simple and fast task comparatively.


----------



## ellisr63

Just got min e in today... Put it on the couch and turned it on. Man is it bright on my 134" Jamestown screen. Put on 2 Fast 2 Furious and it looked great. So far I have not gotten any headaches or seen any rainbows... I do remember years ago when DLP first came out getting sick watching though. It appears that they have gotten good enough not to bother me. Now I need to get it dialed in.


----------



## mdorion

Hi


Is there someone who have seen this on their projector?


Mine is 447 hour old. I got it since day 1, somewhere in the beginning of december

20130712_232646.jpg 1798k .jpg file


What should I do? It's there on the 2 HDMI port.


It's like a rainbow at the bottom that is always there and it appears mostly when the image is white.



Thanks for your feedback


----------



## Morkeleb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heed316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5550#post_23519239
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any insight on what I'm doing wrong...nearly every time I try to turn on my 360, I get a blank screen and searching for signal. It's not the HDMI cable as I've switched it with a known good one and it does the same thing. I literally have to turn the projector/360 on and off for about 10-15 minutes to get the handshake down correctly. There really is no rhyme or reason to why it finally does work. I've tried HDMI 1 and 2 and it does it on both. It is extremely frustrating! Does anyone have any idea on what the hell is going on with this?



Do you have a receiver in the mix? If I remember correctly when I had my xbox hooked up to my 1070 I had to start the projector then receiver the xbox to get the screen to come up. I could be wrong on the order but I do remember the 360 was harder to get working than everything else.


----------



## Sam Ash

Has anyone had the opportunity to compare the projected image from both the BenQ W1070 and the Optoma HD25 (LV) in terms of image sharpness. Would be nice to get views from people out there who had the classic InFocus range of projectors who I think made use of better glass in their lenses.


Would be nice to hear from various forum members who, like me, appreciate a sharp projected image coming from a DLP engine.


My question does not necessarily imply or point to an in-built sharpness setting that can be turned up for edge enhancement. I remember reading a post where the poster mentioned that he ended up returning a new HD25 projector as he felt that the projected image was soft compared to an old InFocus projector that he was using.


Additionally, anyone out there using either of these projectors with a black diamond screen, would love to hear about their experience ?


Cheers,


Sam


----------



## ///3oris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam Ash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5550#post_23523312
> 
> 
> Has anyone had the opportunity to compare the projected image from both the BenQ W1070 and the Optoma HD25 (LV) in terms of image sharpness.



They use the same chip so I guess they'd be equivalent. When I compared them side-by-side I didn't notice issues with sharpness in either one. I didn't specifically compare sharpness, but being only a few feet away from the screen I didn't notice it glaring at me, so the assumption is that they're equivalent (see my earlier review w/video's & pics).


----------



## CHIA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam Ash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5550#post_23523312
> 
> 
> Has anyone had the opportunity to compare the projected image from both the BenQ W1070 and the Optoma HD25 (LV) in terms of image sharpness. Would be nice to get views from people out there who had the classic InFocus range of projectors who I think made use of better glass in their lenses.
> 
> 
> Would be nice to hear from various forum members who, like me, appreciate a sharp projected image coming from a DLP engine.
> 
> 
> My question does not necessarily imply or point to an in-built sharpness setting that can be turned up for edge enhancement. I remember reading a post where the poster mentioned that he ended up returning a new HD25 projector as he felt that the projected image was soft compared to an old InFocus projector that he was using.
> 
> 
> Additionally, anyone out there using either of these projectors with a black diamond screen, would love to hear about their experience ?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> Sam



First off, there has been a comparison, believe it's on projector central.


Second......Black Diamond.......possible, but highly improbable at this price point.


----------



## ///3oris

I'm away for a few days and now I see I've missed the 1.06 update! Some of the features look like great news. Question for those who have done it: I've been reading people say to go through and write down all the settings... if I'm using factory default settings do I need to do this or do those get wipes out?


Additionally, has this firmware solved the handshaking issues with HDMI where it keeps rescanning at times when pausing/rewinding/switching content? It happens to me all the time in WMC and sometimes w/AppleTV w/XBMC.


Thanks!


EDIT: Nevermind, just upgraded mine to 1.06... that was pretty easy. Took like 10-15 mins to figure out what to do, but got it all done. Will report back about HDMI issues...


----------



## ///3oris

Seems to be fixed! I can't recreate the problem... wow, love this firmware. It locks onto signals faster and no longer drops the signal... WOOOOHOOOO!! Still other bugs they need to fix, especially related to sound, but those are easier to live with than HDMI problems.


I've updated my HD25 vs W1070 review a bit as well...


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BradP*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5490#post_23509847
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend an affordable HDMI splitter that will work with 1 2D-Only (Panny Plasma) and 1 3D-Only (W1070) connected to it?
> 
> 
> I thought I was covered with the cheapest Monoprice offering, but it appears that when I have my Panasonic 2D TV connected to the splitter as well as the 3D W1070, it won't allow the W1070 to see that it's 3D-capable.



I don't know if you obtained a solid answer on this but this splitter from monoprice does exactly what you are wanting to do, I use one to do the same thing.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10113&cs_id=1011306&p_id=7522&seq=1&format=2 


You just have to get it to see the 3D display first and it stores the EDID info from that display until a loss of power (unplug the 2D displays HDMI and power it back up with only the 3D display connected, then re-connect the 2D display).


It allows me to send 3D anytime I like even though my 2D hdtv is also connected.


Jason


----------



## plasma-black

Hi Everyone. I was just a half second away from ordering the W1070 to replace my old Optoma DV10 but I decided I'd better check out the Benq calculator first.


According to their calculator, I'd have to place the projector about 9' 10" away from my wall in order to get the max 120" image that I want. Problem is, that would basically mean the projector would have to be in my lap on the couch. In comparison, I used to be able to place my Optoma behind the couch on a 3ft stand anywhere from 12 to 14 feet away from the wall with no problems.


Does this mean I should be looking at other projectors with longer throws and more adjustments than the W1070? I was really trying to stay under $1000 but I"m willing to pay a little more if necessary. Also, I really don't care too much about 3D so that's not a big consideration for me.


I'd appreciate any advice you guys can give me.


----------



## bighvy76

I'm setting mine up for 120" and it tells me I can place it 10-12' back (moving zoom around) but I am ceiling mounting mine


----------



## bighvy76

Best buy online has them for sale thru today for 860.00


----------



## undermined




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nicholasp27*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5550#post_23520441
> 
> 
> Is there any brand with a "low profile" hdmi cable that has less plastic around the connector so it'll fit into the projector's recessed hdmi port better than standard cables?



I'm using the wirelogic HDMi cables that are actually akin to audioquest's warehouse club brand.


they have very small connectors and are listed as individually tested and uses solid connectors that aren't hand soldered .


they are full high-speed with ARC and ethernet and since I have a costco membership I can get them there retentively cheap and have a really small connector I just keep buying them when I need HDMI cables.


I did have a extra generic HDMI that came with my comcast box I was using initially with the w1070 I picked up a week ago and had the same issue of the Benq's HDMI port being very "touchy" to any movement of the cable ,s os whilethe wirelogic cable doesn't fit a whole lot tighter , it is a lot smaller and should put less stress on the connection.


there are also PPC brand "perfect path" locking HDMI cables that "lock" into the HDMI port better without using a retention screw modification but they will probably cost more


----------



## plasma-black




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5580#post_23523561
> 
> 
> I'm setting mine up for 120" and it tells me I can place it 10-12' back (moving zoom around) but I am ceiling mounting mine



Thanks for the tip. I didn't adjust the zoom ratio before. Now the calculator says I can move the projector as far back as 13 feet if I set the zoom ratio to 1.3. I'm going to double and triple check to make sure this is right before I buy it, though.


EDIT: The calculator doesn't make sense. I would think the picture would get bigger if you increase the zoom but the calculator shows the opposite. I definitely need to get this sorted out before I buy. Any suggestions?


----------



## bighvy76

Thats true. Why would moving the zoom up.. 1.3 allow u to move it back??? U think it would make it bigger. I'm confused also


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plasma-black*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5580#post_23523474
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone. I was just a half second away from ordering the W1070 to replace my old Optoma DV10 but I decided I'd better check out the Benq calculator first.
> 
> 
> According to their calculator, I'd have to place the projector about 9' 10" away from my wall in order to get the max 120" image that I want. Problem is, that would basically mean the projector would have to be in my lap on the couch. In comparison, I used to be able to place my Optoma behind the couch on a 3ft stand anywhere from 12 to 14 feet away from the wall with no problems.
> 
> 
> Does this mean I should be looking at other projectors with longer throws and more adjustments than the W1070? I was really trying to stay under $1000 but I"m willing to pay a little more if necessary. Also, I really don't care too much about 3D so that's not a big consideration for me.
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate any advice you guys can give me.


Mine is ceiling mounted 11' away from my 110" diagonal screen. So for your 120", it can be further than 11'.


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CHIA*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5550#post_23523001
> 
> 
> I believe this is the norm, certainly is for me anyway. The real hassle was having to adjust
> 
> the video output settings on your device each time, this is a simple and fast task comparatively.


The hassle of adjusting the video output on my HTPC is taken care of with version 1.06. I keep it at 1080p/24Hz for all sources (2D, 3D FP, TB and SBS).


----------



## heed316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morkeleb*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5550#post_23523221
> 
> 
> Do you have a receiver in the mix? If I remember correctly when I had my xbox hooked up to my 1070 I had to start the projector then receiver the xbox to get the screen to come up. I could be wrong on the order but I do remember the 360 was harder to get working than everything else.



There is a receiver, but it just has optical input. I think that might be some of the issue there. For the 360, I have the HDMI going directly to the projector, and then the other connector that goes into the 360 just has the optical going out. I never had an issue with this using a TV, so I don't know what the problem is now. I've tried various ways of turning the devices on, and it really doesn't seem to make a difference. I'm going to try updating the firmware today and see if that solves the issue.


----------



## mdorion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdorion*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5550#post_23523124
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> Is there someone who have seen this on their projector?
> 
> 
> Mine is 447 hour old. I got it since day 1, somewhere in the beginning of december
> 
> 20130712_232646.jpg 1798k .jpg file
> 
> 
> What should I do? It's there on the 2 HDMI port.
> 
> 
> It's like a rainbow at the bottom that is always there and it appears mostly when the image is white.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your feedback



I quote myself, anyone have an idea what I can do. Is it a case for the Benq technical support ?


----------



## mdorion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdorion*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5580#post_23523979
> 
> 
> I quote myself, anyone have an idea what I can do. Is it a case for the Benq technical support ?



Here is a photo that we see more the problem


----------



## aohus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdorion*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5580#post_23524361
> 
> 
> Here is a photo that we see more the problem



that looks more like an issue with the screen than the projector itself. can't really tell from that photo.


----------



## terminal33

Is anyone else using these 3D settings? I'm currently happy with them but am curious on how I can make it better. (I'm using SainSonic glasses.) I've read here how turning up the saturation for all 6 colors can create more pop. But would I need to change my current RGB gain along with that? Can anyone share their complete 3D setting? I've also read that the SainSonic glasses let in too much red. What can I do to adjust that?


Also, I am currently using this screen on my egg shell colored wall. Like I said, I've been impressed with the image, especially 3D. But how much better would the picture be if I got this Elite screen? What would I notice?


Thanks!


----------



## zapper

Greetings:


Have a question from a senile member (me) trying to update the W1070 and currently have 16 items under the program X86 dlp composer, does this seem right???? if so how do I get the file into my W1070, I am aware that need a Mini USB to connect my laptop to the projector and then just open the DLP Composer file ?


Would appreciate your help.


Thanks


Ralph


----------



## mdorion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aohus*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5580#post_23524514
> 
> 
> that looks more like an issue with the screen than the projector itself. can't really tell from that photo.



If I move the projector, the color bar moves with the projector so its not the screen...


It's the first thing I tried when I saw this..


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5580#post_23525242
> 
> 
> Greetings:
> 
> 
> Have a question from a senile member (me) trying to update the W1070 and currently have 16 items under the program X86 dlp composer, does this seem right???? if so how do I get the file into my W1070, I am aware that need a Mini USB to connect my laptop to the projector and then just open the DLP Composer file ?
> 
> 
> Would appreciate your help.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Ralph



16 Items is correct. Open DLp composer and hit flash loader on the left. Browse to the place where you downloaded the 106 firmware file and follow the rest of the posted directions.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdorion*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5580#post_23525640
> 
> 
> If I move the projector, the color bar moves with the projector so its not the screen...
> 
> 
> It's the first thing I tried when I saw this..



Did you test the projector with a different source such as a Blu-Ray player


----------



## mdorion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5580#post_23525693
> 
> 
> Did you test the projector with a different source such as a Blu-Ray player



Yes I tested it with an apple TV also.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5580#post_23525692
> 
> 
> 16 Items is correct. Open DLp composer and hit flash loader on the left. Browse to the place where you downloaded the 106 firmware file and follow the rest of the posted directions.



Thanks, rwestley for the confirmation, of my file.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5580#post_23525692
> 
> 
> 16 Items is correct. Open DLp composer and hit flash loader on the left. Browse to the place where you downloaded the 106 firmware file and follow the rest of the posted directions.



Thanks, rwestley for the confirmation, of my file.


----------



## mdorion

here another example with a white sheet in front to show that it's not screen related
 


Can a firmware upgrade repair this?


I tried to use the Technical SUpport form on the benq website and each time I submit the form, it gets me to a blank page...so I don't think they get my request..


----------



## jevansoh

Does anybody know if this projector accepts/supports deep color?


Thanks,


--Jason


----------



## ///3oris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdorion*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5580#post_23525866
> 
> 
> here another example with a white sheet in front to show that it's not screen related
> 
> 
> 
> Can a firmware upgrade repair this?
> 
> 
> I tried to use the Technical SUpport form on the benq website and each time I submit the form, it gets me to a blank page...so I don't think they get my request..



Call them... I called them and got on the phone with a tech within a minute.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdorion*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5580#post_23525866
> 
> 
> here another example with a white sheet in front to show that it's not screen related
> 
> Can a firmware upgrade repair this?



I would suggest caution to do the upgrade since it will void warranty.


It looks like a defect on the PJ itself, although no one else has reported such issue. I would push to get an exchange first.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdorion*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5580#post_23525745
> 
> 
> Yes I tested it with an apple TV also.



I would ask tech support to replace the unit for you. There seems to be something wrong with your unit.


----------



## mevnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plasma-black*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5580#post_23523474
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone. I was just a half second away from ordering the W1070 to replace my old Optoma DV10 but I decided I'd better check out the Benq calculator first.
> 
> 
> According to their calculator, I'd have to place the projector about 9' 10" away from my wall in order to get the max 120" image that I want. Problem is, that would basically mean the projector would have to be in my lap on the couch. In comparison, I used to be able to place my Optoma behind the couch on a 3ft stand anywhere from 12 to 14 feet away from the wall with no problems.
> 
> 
> Does this mean I should be looking at other projectors with longer throws and more adjustments than the W1070? I was really trying to stay under $1000 but I"m willing to pay a little more if necessary. Also, I really don't care too much about 3D so that's not a big consideration for me.
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate any advice you guys can give me.


I have a similar issue, in which I cannot make the image small enough for my setup. The online calculator at projector central is accurate. So I will have to return mine, and maybe look at the w1500 without the wireless which I am not interested in.


----------



## mevnet

Ok, so after not really believing the accuracy of the online calculators and knowing from specs that I will only be off by a few inches I bought the w1250 /w1070 from Costco for 899 when on sale. What a great bang for the buck. It looks great, both 2d and 3d. Maybe I am not so sensitive but I did not see any rainbow effect. Colors are vivid and it is very sharp, lens shift brings a whole new game to these budget dlps. Blacks are ok and shadow detail is not bad either. Unfortunately, I could not make it work in my setup, so it is going back to Costco. ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1N5QjMOxVPk )


I have 7h on it, hw ver 1.04, sw ver 1.05.


----------



## mevnet

Ok, so after not really believing the accuracy of the online calculators and knowing from specs that I will only be off by a few inches I bought the w1250 /w1070 from Costco for 899 when on sale. What a great bang for the buck. It looks great, both 2d and 3d. Maybe I am not so sensitive but I did not see any rainbow effect. Colors are vivid and it is very sharp, lens shift brings a whole new game to these budget dlps. Blacks are ok and shadow detail is not bad either. Unfortunately, I could not make it work in my setup, so it is going back to Costco. ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1N5QjMOxVPk )


I have 7h on it, hw ver 1.04, sw ver 1.05.


----------



## bighvy76

OK I'm confused would sone one with a w1070 tell me if it needs to be ceiling mounted 3" above the screen or on centerline with the screen. Benq calculator says above and proector central says strait on.


----------



## coderguy

The center of the lens should be 3" above the screen's viewable projected area (meaning the white part of the screen). If I recall, the Benq lens was about 2" tall, so take half that distance and we have 1".


So that essentially means, the BOTTOM of the lens should be 2" above the viewable white part of the screen, because 3" offset - 1" = 2 inches...


However, do keep in mind that the default offset is more like 5" or so, not 3". So by putting the lens only 3" above the white part, you are actually using lens shift when you don't necessarily need to.


You mise well put it 5" above center lens (4" above bottom of lens) if you can to be in the center of the offset instead of at the extreme range of the vertical shift.


----------



## goose4540




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5610#post_23526589
> 
> 
> The center of the lens should be 3" above the screen's viewable projected area (meaning the white part of the screen). If I recall, the Benq lens was about 2" tall, so take half that distance and we have 1".
> 
> 
> So that essentially means, the BOTTOM of the lens should be 2" above the viewable white part of the screen, because 3" offset - 1" = 2 inches...
> 
> 
> However, do keep in mind that the default offset is more like 5" or so, not 3". So by putting the lens only 3" above the white part, you are actually using lens shift when you don't necessarily need to.
> 
> 
> You mise well put it 5" above center lens (4" above bottom of lens) if you can to be in the center of the offset instead of at the extreme range of the vertical shift.


Coderguy, in your top projectors of the year award, you mentioned for a 100in screen the lens shift on the w1070 was between 2.5-7.5". Would this be on top of the actual 5" offset you mentioned above? The offset/lens shift seems to be relatively confusing with this PJ so I'm just trying to get it all figured out beforehand as I'll have to move my mount from my epson 8100 for this PJ.


So with the offset and lens shift is the range of inches above the screen the w1070 can be placed 5" + 2.5"-7.5" for a total range of 7.5"-12.5"? Or is the range of how far the PJ can be placed above the screen 2.5"-7.5" with offset include?


----------



## coderguy

*EDITED:*


No, the total offset is not added to anything else, that is the total range I posted.


The 2.5" to 7.5" is the offset range that lens shift provides for a 100" 16:9 screen, it's the total offset that can be placed above the center of the lens.


5" above lens center is the ZERO offset position AFIK, or 4" above lens bottom.


So 1.5" to 6.5" above the bottom of the lens would be the same as saying 2.5-7.5 above center of lens. I would wait until you get the projector before doing it.


----------



## goose4540

thank you for the clarification, that makes more sense. I already have my screen mounted from my previous PJ, so just trying to get an idea on the mount position/height for Benq, moving the screen isn't a huge deal but if I can get the mount right without moving the screen thats a win-win.


----------



## ellisr63

Now I am confused... My 134" 16x9 screen, viewable (white area) is 8" from the ceiling. How far from the ceiling does the bottom of the lens on the projector need to be?


----------



## coderguy

You are probably fine, the amount of offset increases with screen size.


In your case, it is actually about 3.5" to 10.5" is the range (rounding) above the screen.


We cannot tell you how far below the ceiling without more info, as it depends on mounting thickness and where you mounted the screen at (how high above the floor). Give me more info and I can tell you ABOUT, or I can tell you with the default Chief mounts most are using.


----------



## coderguy

In order to end this COLOR WHEEL speed debate, can someone please go into the SERVICE MENU while feeding a 1080p/60 signal and look for the setting called CW Multiplier and tell me what it says?


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5610#post_23526904
> 
> 
> You are probably fine, the amount of offset increases with screen size.
> 
> 
> In your case, it is actually about 3.5" to 10.5" is the range (rounding) above the screen.
> 
> 
> We cannot tell you how far below the ceiling without more info, as it depends on mounting thickness and where you mounted the screen at (how high above the floor). Give me more info and I can tell you ABOUT, or I can tell you with the defaul


If I have 3.5"- 10.5"... Do I just look for a mount that will give me that range? My ceiling is 9' and I have a 6" frame around the screen, hence why I gave the dimension of 8" from the ceiling as the viewing area which leave the frame 3" from the ceiling. I was looking at this one... http://www.amazon.com/Mustang-Profile-Projector-Mount-MV-PROJSP-FLAT-W/dp/B000JJO9MC/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1373828228&sr=8-13&keywords=projector+ceiling+mount 


or this one...
http://www.projectormountstore.com/shop/product.php?id_product=49


----------



## stumpper98

Just got my BenQ W1070 - HDMI inputs are not working - I have ver. 1.05 firmware - trying to update to Ver. 1.06


Please note: using Windows 7


Stuck on 5A


5A Copy the Flash Device Parameters.txt file to the DLP composer program file (It is under programs x86 DLP Composer on your C drive.) Use Copy and paste. The folder you want to paste this file to will be on the c drive after you install DLP composer.


I can not find this file " programs x86 DLP Composer"

Where do I need to paste this Flash Device Parameters.txt?


Thanks



1. Turned ON the projector before you start.

2. This process will reset the projector setting - Write down any settings you want to keep now

3. Download the download tool and unzip it to the new folder.

4. Download the new separate 106 img file to the same folder from the link above. [URL='http:/URL']http://[/URL ]

5. .Install the download tool. It is called DLP composer. Also download the Flash Device Parameters file (It was included in the download already).

5A Copy the Flash Device Parameters.txt file to the DLP composer program file (It is under programs x86 DLP Composer on your C drive.) Use Copy and paste. The folder you want to paste this file to will be on the c drive after you install DLP composer.

6. Open the DLP Composer tool and go to edit-->preferences.

7. When the window opens go to communication and set it to USB

8. Close this window and click on flash loader on the opening screen. A window will open.

8. Put a check beside "Complete Image Download" Also check "Skip Boot loader" Change from default 16kb to 32Kb

9. On the top of the flash loader hit the browse button and go to your folder 106 img file (the actual firmware file in your desktop folder).

10. Insert the USB cable in the min plug on the projector and into your computer. (Wait for the drivers to load. This should take a minute with windows 7 or 8

11. Unplug the projector. Now, push the "power" and "auto" buttons at the same time. Plug in the projector while holding the buttons. The LED on the projector will turn red if you are in download mode (It must turn red to install the firmware. If it turns orange do this again until you only get the red led) This is very important.

12 Click the Reset Bus and Start Download in the DLP Composer program. The upgrade process should take a few minutes. A timer will start telling you how long it will take.

13. Do not unplug anything during the process. When everything completes the LED on the projector will turn to standby orange.

14. Unplug the USB cable and turn the projector on

15 You will have to put all your settings back in and turn source select to auto

16. Instructions are also available in the service manual PDF you downloaded to your folder.

17. Only do this upgrade at your own risk and if you are familiar with doing firmware updates..

18. You do not need the service tool to do the firmware update the firmware and write down your settings.


----------



## ///3oris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stumpper98*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5610#post_23527307
> 
> 
> Just got my BenQ W1070 - HDMI inputs are not working - I have ver. 1.05 firmware - trying to update to Ver. 1.06
> 
> 
> Please note: using Windows 7
> 
> 
> Stuck on 5A
> 
> 
> 5A Copy the Flash Device Parameters.txt file to the DLP composer program file (It is under programs x86 DLP Composer on your C drive.) Use Copy and paste. The folder you want to paste this file to will be on the c drive after you install DLP composer.
> 
> 
> I can not find this file " programs x86 DLP Composer"
> 
> Where do I need to paste this Flash Device Parameters.txt?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Turned ON the projector before you start.
> 
> 2. This process will reset the projector setting - Write down any settings you want to keep now
> 
> 3. Download the download tool and unzip it to the new folder.
> 
> 4. Download the new separate 106 img file to the same folder from the link above. [URL='http:/URL']http://[/URL ]
> 
> 5. .Install the download tool. It is called DLP composer. Also download the Flash Device Parameters file (It was included in the download already).
> 
> 5A Copy the Flash Device Parameters.txt file to the DLP composer program file (It is under programs x86 DLP Composer on your C drive.) Use Copy and paste. The folder you want to paste this file to will be on the c drive after you install DLP composer.
> 
> 6. Open the DLP Composer tool and go to edit-->preferences.
> 
> 7. When the window opens go to communication and set it to USB
> 
> 8. Close this window and click on flash loader on the opening screen. A window will open.
> 
> 8. Put a check beside "Complete Image Download" Also check "Skip Boot loader" Change from default 16kb to 32Kb
> 
> 9. On the top of the flash loader hit the browse button and go to your folder 106 img file (the actual firmware file in your desktop folder).
> 
> 10. Insert the USB cable in the min plug on the projector and into your computer. (Wait for the drivers to load. This should take a minute with windows 7 or 8
> 
> 11. Unplug the projector. Now, push the "power" and "auto" buttons at the same time. Plug in the projector while holding the buttons. The LED on the projector will turn red if you are in download mode (It must turn red to install the firmware. If it turns orange do this again until you only get the red led) This is very important.
> 
> 12 Click the Reset Bus and Start Download in the DLP Composer program. The upgrade process should take a few minutes. A timer will start telling you how long it will take.
> 
> 13. Do not unplug anything during the process. When everything completes the LED on the projector will turn to standby orange.
> 
> 14. Unplug the USB cable and turn the projector on
> 
> 15 You will have to put all your settings back in and turn source select to auto
> 
> 16. Instructions are also available in the service manual PDF you downloaded to your folder.
> 
> 17. Only do this upgrade at your own risk and if you are familiar with doing firmware updates..
> 
> 18. You do not need the service tool to do the firmware update the firmware and write down your settings.


 http://www.avsforum.com/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5400#post_23500080 


Download "Projector_cdr_20130123_085245_DDP442X Download_Tool_Ver1.0.rar"


The .txt file is part of that package which also contains the DLP Composer tool.


The instructions out there aren't great and require a little legwork to understand.


BY THE WAY: DO NOT UPGRADE YOUR FIRMWARE if you're having issues with your HDMI port working - you may have issues with warranty. Wiggle the HDMI connector within the port, while pushing it pretty firmly into place. You should get a signal (it may take a few tries). A firmware upgrade will NOT fix this.... it will, however fix some other HDMI glitches. So make sure that's all working before you upgrade anything. In fact, get it all working without upgrading anything and only upgrade if you're seeing that the FW may fix problems that you are having. Don't do it just for the hell of it, because there are risks involved.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5610#post_23527092
> 
> 
> In order to end this COLOR WHEEL speed debate, can someone please go into the SERVICE MENU while feeding a 1080p/60 signal and look for the setting called CW Multiplier and tell me what it says?



The Service Manual for the projector ('W 1070 9H.J7L77.17E.pdf' - on the google docs share with the firmware) under the 'Specification' section indicates:


Color wheel segment 6-Seg. (RGBRGB CW)

Color wheel speed 2x , 3x ( 50Hz)




At 60hz that'll be 2x; at 50hz that'll be 3x.

Since its a double-RGB-segment wheel, that's an effective 4x (at 60hz) and 6x (at 50hz).


Personal experience with this pj backs this up: whilst semi-noticeable at 60hz, rainbows are nearly invisible at 50hz.


----------



## stumpper98

Thanks so much!!! - Wiggle the HDMI connector within the port, while pushing it pretty firmly into place, and reset the setting ..... its now working !!!


----------



## ///3oris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stumpper98*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5610#post_23527401
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!! - Wiggle the HDMI connector within the port, while pushing it pretty firmly into place, and reset the setting ..... its now working !!!



You're welcome, enjoy the projector


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stumpper98*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5610#post_23527307
> 
> 
> Just got my BenQ W1070 - HDMI inputs are not working - I have ver. 1.05 firmware - trying to update to Ver. 1.06



As has been said by a number of people before regarding new projector users ......

*DO NOT UPGRADE IMMEDIATELY WHEN YOU RECEIVE THE PROJECTOR.*


Wait until you see that the projector is working correctly and does not need to be exchanged!


IF YOU UPGRADE THE FIRMWARE YOU MAY VOID YOUR WARRANTY.


Additionally, if you cannot EASILY follow the instructions provided for upgrading the firmware DON'T ATTEMPT TO DO IT!


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5610#post_23528051
> 
> 
> As has been said by a number of people before regarding new projector users ......
> 
> *DO NOT UPGRADE IMMEDIATELY WHEN YOU RECEIVE THE PROJECTOR.*
> 
> 
> Wait until you see that the projector is working correctly and does not need to be exchanged!
> 
> 
> IF YOU UPGRADE THE FIRMWARE YOU MAY VOID YOUR WARRANTY.
> 
> 
> Additionally, if you cannot EASILY follow the instructions provided for upgrading the firmware DON'T ATTEMPT TO DO IT!



Great advice. If you have never updated firmware before don't do it without someone who can help. It is easy to brick your projector. Updating firmware requires some PC and computer knowledge and the ability to fully follow the directions. I would suggest that if one is to try the update they should put a check next to each step of the instructions after they read it and follow them. This prevents missing a step.


----------



## psat

So I did the 1.06 firmware upgrade for my W1250 (shipped at 1.05) a few days ago and it went without incident (thanks for the detailed instructions!). I was really hoping to get SBS mode in 1080p60 (as some have reported in the previous pages of this thread) along with the other fixes. I have an HTPC setup running XBMC to play my 2D and 3D mkv movies. Sadly the firmware upgrade didn't seem to open up SBS mode in 1080p60. However, after some testing I have some good news to report. You can enable SBS in 1080p60 by setting your pixel format or color space to RGB instead of YCbCr. Not sure if this is new to 1.06 though. Can someone not on 1.06 confirm if this works or not?


As a personal preference though, I like YCbCr color space better. The colors seem to be more saturated and texts are rendered better - less blurry. A perfect compromise for those using XBMC could be setting the video playback mode to match the video refresh rate to the movie. Most of the time, this will automatically change the projector to 1080p24, which would then get you SBS and OU 3d modes. Once the movie is done, it would change back to the original 1080p60 mode, giving you smooth UI navigation. Sadly, my current install may be bloated, because I get a lot of stuttering when I tested this. For now I have ATI catalyst hot keys setup to change between 1080p60 and 1080i60 when I want to play a 3d SBS movie. I can toggle modes while still in XBMC.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psat*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5610#post_23528866
> 
> 
> So I did the 1.06 firmware upgrade for my W1250 (shipped at 1.05) a few days ago and it went without incident (thanks for the detailed instructions!). I was really hoping to get SBS mode in 1080p60 (as some have reported in the previous pages of this thread) along with the other fixes. I have an HTPC setup running XBMC to play my 2D and 3D mkv movies. Sadly the firmware upgrade didn't seem to open up SBS mode in 1080p60. However, after some testing I have some good news to report. You can enable SBS in 1080p60 by setting your pixel format or color space to RGB instead of YCbCr. Not sure if this is new to 1.06 though. Can someone not on 1.06 confirm if this works or not?
> 
> 
> As a personal preference though, I like YCbCr color space better. The colors seem to be more saturated and texts are rendered better - less blurry. A perfect compromise for those using XBMC could be setting the video playback mode to match the video refresh rate to the movie. Most of the time, this will automatically change the projector to 1080p24, which would then get you SBS and OU 3d modes. Once the movie is done, it would change back to the original 1080p60 mode, giving you smooth UI navigation. Sadly, my current install may be bloated, because I get a lot of stuttering when I tested this. For now I have ATI catalyst hot keys setup to change between 1080p60 and 1080i60 when I want to play a 3d SBS movie. I can toggle modes while still in XBMC.



Glad you had no trouble updating the firmware. It is obvious that you have quite a bit of computer experience that is the reason why it was so easy for you. I am wondering if your main reason for wanting 1080/60SBS is for video games since 1080/24p is fine for films.


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5610#post_23527394
> 
> 
> The Service Manual for the projector ('W 1070 9H.J7L77.17E.pdf' - on the google docs share with the firmware) under the 'Specification' section indicates:



I was hoping someone can look in the service menu itself for the CW multiplier setting just to see what is there.


----------



## hotjt133

I checked the service menu. But there is no mention of wheel speed or multiplier in all 5 blocks. So it will remain as a myth. But as least my ear tells me it spins faster in 60hz than 50.


----------



## coderguy

It is a 6x wheel in both 50hz and 60hz, nothing else makes sense.


As I explained in the other thread just now, if a 6x speed wheel @ 50hz runs as 9000 RPM, that is ONLY because it cannot run any faster in 50hz mode because it is already at a 6x multiple. The reason 60hz mode is also at 6x, is because the RPM's of the motor change to 10,800 RPM in 60hz MODE ONLY, which also equals a 6x color wheel. The complete fallacy of that article he posted, is that he is saying the motor maxes out at 9000 RPM because that's the max in 50hz mode, that has nothing to do with the max RPM in 60hz mode. Also, the Benq w7000 (as I noted many times) works exactly like I am saying this works, it's the same. If you run the same 50hz test on the w7000, you get the same results as that Russian test (and its definitely incorrect in the case of the w7000), because the problem is in 60hz mode when you set it to a 3x multiple, then you are at 10,800 RPM, not at 7200 RPM (4x). This is the STANDARD 6-speed color wheel design (10,800 RPM at 60hz and 9000 RPM at 50hz).


Instead these posters are trying to equate 50hz to 60hz directly as the color wheel speed, that does not work because even though they do realize the RPM's change, they have it backwards. The RPM's dont slow down when going to 60hz on a 6x wheel, but they speed up. As far as some saying the motor sounds like it is slowing down when going from 50hz to 60hz, well on many DLP's I've owned, the motor changes speed more than once to re-synch the signal.


----------



## CheYC

Finally splurged and ordered one today along with the 67-72 mm step up ring and a hoya ND2 filter. I have such buyers remorse right now lol. I also purchased this screen: http://www.amazon.com/Epson-80-Inch-Aspect-Projection-Portable/dp/B000HRYV38/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1373892805&sr=8-1&keywords=portable+projector+screen 


Going to use it for outdoors alot this summer at night and then going to put it in the basement when that's finished close to the fall and buy a fixed frame screen.


----------



## Cowboys

Is anyone here able to select 'Auto' in 3D setting? I cannot and do not know what it is used for? Thanks.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plasma-black*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5580#post_23523586
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I didn't adjust the zoom ratio before. Now the calculator says I can move the projector as far back as 13 feet if I set the zoom ratio to 1.3. I'm going to double and triple check to make sure this is right before I buy it, though.
> 
> 
> EDIT: The calculator doesn't make sense. I would think the picture would get bigger if you increase the zoom but the calculator shows the opposite. I definitely need to get this sorted out before I buy. Any suggestions?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5580#post_23523715
> 
> 
> Thats true. Why would moving the zoom up.. 1.3 allow u to move it back??? U think it would make it bigger. I'm confused also



Zoom doesn't do what you think it does.


The BenQ calculator is accurate. The actual projector behaves exactly as the virtual projector on the calculator indicates. I know this from experience.


If the virtual calc in the projector works in your rooms, then the actual one will as well.


----------



## bighvy76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5610#post_23529962
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom doesn't do what you think it does.
> 
> 
> The BenQ calculator is accurate. The actual projector behaves exactly as the virtual projector on the calculator indicates. I know this from experience.
> 
> 
> If the virtual calc in the projector works in your rooms, then the actual one will as well.


----------



## JaMiR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5610#post_23529120
> 
> 
> It is a 6x wheel in both 50hz and 60hz, nothing else makes sense.
> 
> 
> As I explained in the other thread just now, if a 6x speed wheel @ 50hz runs as 9000 RPM, that is ONLY because it cannot run any faster in 50hz mode because it is already at a 6x multiple. The reason 60hz mode is also at 6x, is because the RPM's of the motor change to 10,800 RPM in 60hz MODE ONLY, which also equals a 6x color wheel. The complete fallacy of that article he posted, is that he is saying the motor maxes out at 9000 RPM because that's the max in 50hz mode, that has nothing to do with the max RPM in 60hz mode. Also, the Benq w7000 (as I noted many times) works exactly like I am saying this works, it's the same. If you run the same 50hz test on the w7000, you get the same results as that Russian test (and its definitely incorrect in the case of the w7000), because the problem is in 60hz mode when you set it to a 3x multiple, then you are at 10,800 RPM, not at 7200 RPM (4x). This is the STANDARD 6-speed color wheel design (10,800 RPM at 60hz and 9000 RPM at 50hz).
> 
> 
> Instead these posters are trying to equate 50hz to 60hz directly as the color wheel speed, that does not work because even though they do realize the RPM's change, they have it backwards. The RPM's dont slow down when going to 60hz on a 6x wheel, but they speed up. As far as some saying the motor sounds like it is slowing down when going from 50hz to 60hz, well on many DLP's I've owned, the motor changes speed more than once to re-synch the signal.



It's for sure spinning slower at 60hz then 50hz or 24hz 3D. Changing from 50hz to 60hz slows down color wheel speed quit a lot and it's VERY easy to hear in my unit and no i don't have it backwards


----------



## bighvy76

Sorry ^………… I ment to say thanks that was what I. Was hoping. Mine will arrive this week. So do u want to run the "zoom" in or out all the way for best picture or does it not matter


----------



## psat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5610#post_23529002
> 
> 
> Glad you had no trouble updating the firmware. It is obvious that you have quite a bit of computer experience that is the reason why it was so easy for you. I am wondering if your main reason for wanting 1080/60SBS is for video games since 1080/24p is fine for films.



My htpc is used only for movies. I have my PS3 set to play BD content at 1080p24. The main reason I like having my htpc running at 1080p60 is for the higher fps I get on the navigation GUI in xbmc. I find it very slow when I run in 1080p24 mode. Having SBS in 1080p60 would just allow me to have a smooth gui and play all 2d/3d content without having to switch to other display modes. It's more of a convenience thing. I'm thrilled with the projector, even before the firmware update.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5610#post_23530012
> 
> 
> Sorry ^………… I ment to say thanks that was what I. Was hoping. Mine will arrive this week. So do u want to run the "zoom" in or out all the way for best picture or does it not matter



Depends on the projector. Never tested it myself, but from others I've gathered that it doesn't make much difference either way.


I have mine at very minimal zoom. My PJ is mounted about an inch further back than is necessary to project a 110" image with no zoom.


Long story short. Use as much or as little zoom as you need to make the PJ work in your room. That's the most important thing.


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psat*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5610#post_23530097
> 
> 
> My htpc is used only for movies. I have my PS3 set to play BD content at 1080p24. The main reason I like having my htpc running at 1080p60 is for the higher fps I get on the navigation GUI in xbmc. I find it very slow when I run in 1080p24 mode. Having SBS in 1080p60 would just allow me to have a smooth gui and play all 2d/3d content without having to switch to other display modes. It's more of a convenience thing. I'm thrilled with the projector, even before the firmware update.


SBS 3D is gray out on my pj when my HTPC is set to 1080p/60Hz. You say you can play SBS 3D at 1080p/60 desktop resolution?


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaMiR*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5610#post_23530009
> 
> 
> 
> It's for sure spinning slower at 60hz then 50hz or 24hz 3D. Changing from 50hz to 60hz slows down color wheel speed quit a lot and it's VERY easy to hear in my unit and no i don't have it backwards



Agreed: the Color Wheel Multiplier is almost definitely dropping with the increase of frame rate from 50hz to 60hz (as per the service manual) - which is not what we'd expect.

The reason could be mechanical: a maximum accurate-RPM limit on the CW motor maybe. Also remember that the TI chip is producing full red, green and blue composites of the image - twice - for every single CW revolution. Perhaps the limit lies here in that 60hz x 6 composites x 3 revolutions is beyond the chip's capabilities; so the CW is dropped to 2 revolutions per frame to reduce the load on the TI chip.


Alternatively, it may be limited purely in firmware (I've heard of projectors offering variable CW Multipliers in their service menus) because BenQ wants to save it for the next model (or because they haven't tested it thoroughly enough.)


It's all speculation though: as JaMiR says, simply powering on the projector, setting it to smart-eco (the fan's quietest mode), selecting a source, waiting a few minutes for the fan to go quiet and changing from 60hz down to 50hz (at 1080p) produces a single, obvious (but counter-intuitive) increase in the audible pitch of the motor; much like a soft jet-engine accelerating. And a reduction in rainbows to those who're sensitive! (When I power my projector on, I know immediately from the rainbows on the high-contrast monochrome XBMC splash-screen if I've left my source at 60hz instead of 50hz 


Who knows: maybe firmware 1.07 will increase the CW Multiplier at 60hz! ;-)


----------



## velconti

*JaMiR*
*kreeturez*


You're absolutly right. 1080p50Hz - max color wheel speed for w1070


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5640#post_23530289
> 
> 
> The reason could be mechanical: a maximum accurate-RPM limit on the CW motor maybe. Also remember that the TI chip is producing full red, green and blue composites of the image - twice - for every single CW revolution. Perhaps the limit lies here in that 60hz x 6 composites x 3 revolutions is beyond the chip's capabilities; so the CW is dropped to 2 revolutions per frame to reduce the load on the TI chip.
> 
> 
> Alternatively, it may be limited purely in firmware (I've heard of projectors offering variable CW Multipliers in their service menus) because BenQ wants to save it for the next model (or because they haven't tested it thoroughly enough.)



What are you speaking of about beyond the chip's capabilities, there are tons of 6-speed color wheels @ 60hz that use the same chips. The limiter in firmware is usually done due to the color fidelity side effects it causes with certain implementations, and the added noise it adds to the projector's fans when the wheel is at 10,800 RPM in 60hz mode...


----------



## psat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5610#post_23530239
> 
> 
> SBS 3D is gray out on my pj when my HTPC is set to 1080p/60Hz. You say you can play SBS 3D at 1080p/60 desktop resolution?



Try setting your color space or pixel format (through your video driver settings on your PC) to RGB instead of YCbCr.


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5640#post_23530289
> 
> 
> selecting a source, waiting a few minutes for the fan to go quiet and changing from 60hz down to 50hz (at 1080p) produces a single, obvious (but counter-intuitive) increase in the audible pitch of the motor; much like a soft jet-engine accelerating.



What kind of signal are you passing, sounds like the divisibility of the pulldown modes, or some external issue on the projector is getting messed up when it is re-synch'n. I would only compare from a cold start with a pure signal. I don't know what's going on, but none of this really adds up. If I get a chance to look at the w1070 again, I'll pay more attention to the color wheel.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5640#post_23530536
> 
> 
> The limiter in firmware is usually done due to the color fidelity side effects it causes with certain implementations, and the added noise it adds to the projector's fans when the wheel is at 10,800 RPM in 60hz mode...



Then indeed, perhaps that's the reason.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5640#post_23530581
> 
> 
> If I get a chance to look at the w1070 again, I'll pay more attention to the color wheel.



Good idea! Let us know your findings when you do; you may be surprised.


----------



## coderguy

OK I just did an interesting test, not related to the w1070, but interesting none-the-less.

*Just to show you I'm not crazy:*

I went into the service menu of my w7000 again, I set the color wheel to 3x multiplier at 60hz (HTPC) in the service menu (6x color wheel).

This is the max noise level, the max noise level definitely occurs on the w7000 at 60hz, hence no 50hz mode can match the noise level of the 3x multiplier at 60hz.


Here is the funny thing, when I went to 50hz, the color multiplier auto-reverted to 2x (the opposite of what is being reported on the w1070)...


So then I forced the 3x multiplier in the service menu EVEN for 50hz, the noise is definitely indicating 9000 RPM, hence 3x multiplier at 50hz is exactly (noise-wise) halfway between 60hz at 3x multiplier, and 60hz at 2x multiplier. The 60hz noise level on the w7000 with the 3x multiplier is exactly indicating 10,800 RPM (and it's a lot louder than 9000 RPM of the 3x multi-50hz mode).


Just saying...


----------



## velconti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5640#post_23530640
> 
> 
> Then indeed, perhaps that's the reason.
> 
> Good idea! Let us know your findings when you do; you may be surprised.



Agreed. Hope this time coderguy will use some kind of equipment, then it will be usefull for all, otherwise it would be demagoguery, because "ears" are not objective. Good luck.


----------



## coderguy

The 60hz (3x) mode of my w7000 is at least 5x louder than the 50hz (3x multi) mode of my w7000. So there is no question in my mind, that the w7000 is 10,800 RPM at 60hz and 9000 RPM at 50hz when it is set to a 3x multiplier. So if the w1070 is engineered backwards to this (and I'm taking people's word atm), then next time I see the w1070 --- I will notice the difference right away on the w1070 compared to the w7000.


It is actually very easy to discern on the w7000 the 6x/3x RPM's just by ear (maybe not on the w1070 since supposedly it's running at a lower RPM). My w7000 can be heard across my 17 foot mounting distance without even having to concentrate.

*Let me put it this way, can you hear your vacuum cleaner, or do you need special equipment for that?*


----------



## velconti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5640#post_23530718
> 
> 
> The 60hz (3x) mode of my w7000 is at least 5x louder than the 50hz (3x multi) mode of my w7000. So there is no question in my mind, that the w7000 is 10,800 RPM at 60hz and 9000 RPM at 50hz when it is set to a 3x multiplier. So if the w1070 is engineered backwards to this (and I'm taking people's word atm), then next time I see the w1070 --- I will notice the difference right away on the w1070 compared to the w7000.
> 
> 
> It is actually very easy to discern on the w7000 the 6x/3x RPM's just by ear (maybe not on the w1070 since supposedly it's running at a lower RPM). My w7000 can be heard across my 17 foot mounting distance without even having to concentrate.
> 
> *Let me put it this way, can you hear your vacuum cleaner, or do you need special equipment for that?*



Yeah, continue to use:

ears - to determine the sound pressure

eyes - for professional display calibration

tongue - to identify chemical elements.


Maybe, we will stop it and wait for your professional review?!


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psat*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5640#post_23530564
> 
> 
> Try setting your color space or pixel format (through your video driver settings on your PC) to RGB instead of YCbCr.


Thanks. Is YCbCr suppose to be better than RGB setting? Thanks again.


----------



## psat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5640#post_23531052
> 
> 
> Thanks. Is YCbCr suppose to be better than RGB setting? Thanks again.



From what I've read, movies are mastered using YCbCr. RGB has full range and most commonly used in traditional PC setups. However, it depends so much on the AV components you have from source to display. I have Denon AVR-2312CI doing all the HDMI switching and in my own eyeball tests (the only one that ultimately matters to me), I like YCbCr better. This article has some useful info that may shed more light on the subject.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *velconti*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5640#post_23530418
> 
> *JaMiR*
> *kreeturez*
> 
> 
> You're absolutly right. 1080p50Hz - max color wheel speed for w1070





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *velconti*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5640#post_23530892
> 
> 
> Yeah, continue to use:
> 
> ears - to determine the sound pressure
> 
> eyes - for professional display calibration
> 
> tongue - to identify chemical elements.
> 
> 
> Maybe, we will stop it and wait for your professional review?!



Amazing, when people agrees with you with their "ear evidence", you accept as a fact. When other people's ear evidence disagrees with you, this is what you put up. You learnt the art of hypocrisy from American politicians (sorry not offending your fellow Americans)


----------



## Tangled Cable

Thinking of getting this projector but I've never had a DLP model before and don't know if I'm sensitive to rainbows or not. One professional review I read said they were really bad with this model.


So is there any consensus here that running this BenQ at 2D/50hz essentially makes rainbows a non-issue?


Or are they still a problem for some?


----------



## EdBag4

I have an Oppo 103 that I decided to connect directly to my 1070 rather than go through my Integra pre. HDMI output 2 works without issue, however I am unable to get HDMI output 1 to work properly with the 1070. I have tried using the 6 foot HDMI cable with the player moved next to the projector, still no luck. The Home Screen of the Oppo will come up initially, but the moment I try to scroll to setup or anywhere using the remote, I lose connection and it won't come back until I reboot both the projector and BD palyer. Has anyone else had this issue? I saw a post where a gentleman from Russia mentioned something similar, he inserted a preamp and was able to get it to work, however I would like to be able to use this combination without a preamp. My 1070 is running 1.05 firmware.


Thanks,

Ed


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psat*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5640#post_23531281
> 
> 
> From what I've read, movies are mastered using YCbCr. RGB has full range and most commonly used in traditional PC setups. However, it depends so much on the AV components you have from source to display. I have Denon AVR-2312CI doing all the HDMI switching and in my own eyeball tests (the only one that ultimately matters to me), I like YCbCr better. This article has some useful info that may shed more light on the subject.


Hey thanks. I am using similar AVR, the 3312. I will switch between the two to see if I can notice the difference. Thanks for the link to a good article.


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *velconti*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5640#post_23530892



First and foremost, I am going by the SERVICE MENU multiplier setting, what every reviewer has said about the w7000, WHAT WE ALL KNOW to be true, and LASTLY confirming with the ears.


Unlike your w1070 SM, in the w7000 we can watch the multiplier change dynamically in the menu. If you want to continue to drag this out and proclaim yourself as an expert, I can bring other people in here to confirm the way MOST color wheels work, and many people just from the w7000 thread can also confirm what I have posted. I can also provide screenshots of the service menu, if you so need them. Zombie10k knows this too and can hear it as well, and I'm sure he will be glad to post, it's obvious.


Despite all this, I am still giving *YOU* the benefit of the doubt that you guys may be right about the w1070's color wheel. Only because since I don't have a w1070 on me at the moment, I cannot prove anything about the w1070 (and I cannot be sure anyhow), but I am just saying don't be so quick to throw facts in the trash.

*What part of Service Menu CW multiplier do you not understand?*


I have confirmed how the w7000 wheel works by the service menu setting, reviewers, a whitepaper, by sight, and by hearing / ears. Your rebuttal is completely silly, I used every available method and EVERY single one is in agreement with the other.

*A whitepaper talks about how color wheel speeds generally work, which is that they are 10.8k RPM at 6x in 60hz,

and that this speed usually slows down to 9k rpm @ 50hz at 6x.*

*THE above is ABSOLUTELY how the W7000's color wheel works, it follows the standard CW design,* so there is no need for debate on this point, and every owner of the w7000 can easily confirm this by matching up the service menu multiplier with the unusually loud sounds the CW makes in 6x mode.


There is no mention in any of the papers or threads I saw that HT color wheels are generally manufactured with 50hz @ 6x in mind first, and then slow down (fewer RPM) for 60hz, only the opposite is discussed. Furthermore, the w7000 is proven to be quieter in 50hz 3x mode (zero doubt, ask anyone in the w7000 thread to try it). This is not a small difference in sound, the difference is HUGE. Also. I'm not saying no projector has ever been made to where the 60hz mode uses slower RPM's than the 50hz mode, I am just saying from what I have seen, it is not the NORM for HT projectors.


Furthermore, it is very easy to HEAR the difference between 10.8k RPM and 9k or 7.2k RPM on the w7000, but it is *MUCH MUCH* more difficult to hear the difference between 9k RPM and 7.2k RPM. 10.8K RPM sounds like a vacuum cleaner, which is why by default the w7000 ships at the 4x speed (2x multi), instead of the 6x speed (3x multi).


According to you guys, the w1070 color wheel motor is implemented backwards to how most color wheels are designed. It was backwards day when the w1070 was created. It's possible, but I just find it strange.


...


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tangled Cable*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5640#post_23531336
> 
> 
> Thinking of getting this projector but I've never had a DLP model before and don't know if I'm sensitive to rainbows or not. One professional review I read said they were really bad with this model.
> 
> 
> So is there any consensus here that running this BenQ at 2D/50hz essentially makes rainbows a non-issue?
> 
> 
> Or are they still a problem for some?


I used to get sick when watching movies on a DLP projector when they first came out... Now either they have gotten better (I am sure they are, just not to what degree) or I have become non sensitive. I don't kmow which but I do know that mine doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Tangled Cable




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ellisr63*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5640#post_23531486
> 
> 
> I used to get sick when watching movies on a DLP projector when they first came out... Now either they have gotten better (I am sure they are, just not to what degree) or I have become non sensitive. I don't kmow which but I do know that mine doesn't bother me at all.



Thanks for the response!


I'm thinking of ordering one of these from Amazon to see if I'm rainbow sensitive or not. If not, I'll keep it, if I am, I'll probably have to return it, which seems like a hassle, but I'm not sure how else to go about it ...


----------



## farleyville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tangled Cable*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5640#post_23531336
> 
> 
> Thinking of getting this projector but I've never had a DLP model before and don't know if I'm sensitive to rainbows or not. One professional review I read said they were really bad with this model.
> 
> 
> So is there any consensus here that running this BenQ at 2D/50hz essentially makes rainbows a non-issue?
> 
> 
> Or are they still a problem for some?



I'm curious what professional review are referring too. I'm on the fence on this unit as well, and have read many reviews stating that there is minimal RBE.


----------



## Cowboys

No RBE with my eyes.


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tangled Cable*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5640#post_23531539
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response!
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of ordering one of these from Amazon to see if I'm rainbow sensitive or not. If not, I'll keep it, if I am, I'll probably have to return it, which seems like a hassle, but I'm not sure how else to go about it ...


That is where I got mine.


----------



## pdxrealtor

I paid over 900 for mine. I emailed them today and requested a price drop to the current price. Done. Saved almost 80.00.










Fished the power and HDMI today. Screen should be here in a couple weeks. ...... close..... oh so close...


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EdBag4*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5640#post_23531337
> 
> 
> I have an Oppo 103 that I decided to connect directly to my 1070 rather than go through my Integra pre. HDMI output 2 works without issue, however I am unable to get HDMI output 1 to work properly with the 1070. I have tried using the 6 foot HDMI cable with the player moved next to the projector, still no luck. The Home Screen of the Oppo will come up initially, but the moment I try to scroll to setup or anywhere using the remote, I lose connection and it won't come back until I reboot both the projector and BD palyer. Has anyone else had this issue? I saw a post where a gentleman from Russia mentioned something similar, he inserted a preamp and was able to get it to work, however I would like to be able to use this combination without a preamp. My 1070 is running 1.05 firmware.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ed



I also have the 103 and have had no problem using HDMI one output. I have used both 105 and 106 firmware with this combination. I even have a long 25' cable in the mix. I would first suggest that you try a different cable before you do anything else. I would also suggest hat you do a reset on the Oppo before you start testing again.


----------



## Tangled Cable




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *farleyville*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5640#post_23531716
> 
> 
> I'm curious what professional review are referring too. I'm on the fence on this unit as well, and have read many reviews stating that there is minimal RBE.



I think there might have been more than one, but I just googled and got this:


"Shows rainbow artifacts unusually often."

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2416874,00.asp 


But I just read another review which stated that rainbow effects are actually comparatively minimal, so I'm not sure what to think.


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdxrealtor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5640#post_23532125
> 
> 
> I paid over 900 for mine. I emailed them today and requested a price drop to the current price. Done. Saved almost 80.00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fished the power and HDMI today. Screen should be here in a couple weeks. ...... close..... oh so close...


I got mine for $889.


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tangled Cable*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5640#post_23531539
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response!
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of ordering one of these from Amazon to see if I'm rainbow sensitive or not. If not, I'll keep it, if I am, I'll probably have to return it, which seems like a hassle, but I'm not sure how else to go about it ...


Amazon is def the place to buy it from if you might have to return it... If you do have to return it make sure you say "it is defective" (which I would consider it to be) otherwise you might have to pay return shipping.


----------



## EdBag4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5640#post_23532141
> 
> 
> I also have the 103 and have had no problem using HDMI one output. I have used both 105 and 106 firmware with this combination. I even have a long 25' cable in the mix. I would first suggest that you try a different cable before you do anything else. I would also suggest hat you do a reset on the Oppo before you start testing again.



Thanks for the reply rwestley. Are you running this setup without a component between the oppo and the 1070?


I have been resetting the Oppo with each firmware upgrade. One thing I just noticed in another post was resetting persistant storage, I have not done this, I don't know if it could impact my issue but I may try it. Can you tell me what type of cable you are using? My run is also about 25'.


Thanks,

Ed


----------



## JaMiR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5640#post_23531319
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing, when people agrees with you with their "ear evidence", you accept as a fact. When other people's ear evidence disagrees with you, this is what you put up. You learnt the art of hypocrisy from American politicians (sorry not offending your fellow Americans)



But the thing is it's not even that questionable in this case. Speed difference is so clear in my unit at least and the fact that 60hz comes with increased rainbows just support this but not really need this "eye evidence" anyway. This start to remember fight at one german forum about 144hz, there was some "experts" that claimed that it is impossible for who knows how many reasons. Yes it's was a bit let down to notice slower wheel speed at 60hz but it is by no means deal breaker and i'm liking my unit a lot, i can always use 50hz for reduced rainbows. Going to order second one soon for dual projector Omega 3D setup.


----------



## coderguy

Yes, I am giving you the benefit of the doubt that is true since you clearly stated it is very easy to test (just like my w7000 is). I have no problem with that, what I take issue with is some of the incorrect explanations and formulas posted earlier by various people regarding 50hz being a way to find the maximum RPM speed of a color wheel motor. Regardless, it is weird though, considering the other color wheels on other Benqs do not work like this w1070 is said to work (just saying). Maybe it has something to do with the 144hz, doubt it, but maybe...


All I can say is that the w7000 is even easier to test, because you can see the multiplier in the service menu, and the sound variance is even larger than the w1070...


We know 100% the way the w7000 color wheel works, there is no debate here at all, but there are conflicting reports on the w1070 (there is at least 1-2 posters that claimed they can hear the w1070 get faster in 60hz mode, not 50hz). So until someone else can re-affirm and break the ties, then I cannot say for sure on the w1070, but I do know how the w7000 works.


----------



## S3dr1ck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psat*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5610#post_23528866
> 
> 
> So I did the 1.06 firmware upgrade for my W1250 (shipped at 1.05) a few days ago and it went without incident (thanks for the detailed instructions!). I was really hoping to get SBS mode in 1080p60 (as some have reported in the previous pages of this thread) along with the other fixes. I have an HTPC setup running XBMC to play my 2D and 3D mkv movies. Sadly the firmware upgrade didn't seem to open up SBS mode in 1080p60. However, after some testing I have some good news to report. You can enable SBS in 1080p60 by setting your pixel format or color space to RGB instead of YCbCr. Not sure if this is new to 1.06 though. Can someone not on 1.06 confirm if this works or not?
> 
> .



I just successfully did the upgrade from 1.05 to 1.06 on my W1070.


I have my Windows 8 PC connected to it running Desktop default mode in native [email protected] Color Space was set to RGB by default already.


FW 1.05:


3D-Setting Button on Remote didn't bring up 3D Menu at all. No 3D Modes available in [email protected]

Only way to enable side-by-side was setting Refesh Rate to 30Hz (1080i) -> SBS Playback of 1080p H-SBS mkv-Files was stuttering and flashing.

[email protected] made the W1070 switch to Frame Packaging 3D Mode. 3D Settings menu was available, but TAB and SBS modes were not


FW 1.06:


3D-Settings menu was available in native [email protected] mode and TAB and SBS modes could be enabled.

1080p HSBS mkv media runs smooth at 60Hz. When enabling SBS from 3D-Settings manually source info still shows [email protected] and 3D enabled.

Works like a charm now - not to mention HDMI Source detect is really much faster now.



Thanks a lot for sharing your info. It helped me a lot and I can enjoy my W1070 even more now. I would recommend 1.06 upgrade to everyone.


----------



## S3dr1ck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5400#post_23501960
> 
> 
> I am reposting these instructions from the previous 105 update. You can get the DLP composer tool and the service manual from these links. Be sure to use the new link for the 106 firmware.
> 
> 
> I and others have updated the firmware via USB. Use these instructions and links below;
> 
> (repost)
> 
> A few people asked for firmware update instructions.
> 
> I suggest that you do this only if you have an early version of the firmware and are having issues that need to be fixed. One must also realize that if you mess up the firmware update your warranty could be void
> 
> 
> Firmware available below:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B_xTFybwtlbvU1oxdHRNcWd3LTQ/edit?pli=1&docId=0B_xTFybwtlbvTHFqclRLU3pBNlk .
> 
> https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B_xTFybwtlbvU1oxdHRNcWd3LTQ/edit
> 
> 
> 106 Firmware download link:
> 
> 
> http://www28.zippyshare.com/v/62963810/file.html
> 
> 
> 103 for W1080 Link
> 
> http://www18.zippyshare.com/v/35040164/file.html
> 
> 
> If one wants to do the update I suggest doing it using a standard to min B cable. using USB. This update cannon be installed from a thumb drive. The full instructions are in the service manual from the link above.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Write down all your settings before starting an update. (If you do not you will loose all your settings)
> 
> 2. I suggest that you create a new folder on your desktop called 1070 firmware in the new folder.
> 
> 3. Download the download tool and unzip it to the new folder.
> 
> 4. Download the new separate 106 img file to the same folder from the link above.
> 
> 5. .Install the download tool. It is called DLP composer. Also download the Flash Device Parameters file.
> 
> 5A Copy the Flash Device Parameters. txt file to the DLP composer program file (It is under programs x86 DLP Composer on your C drive.) Use Copy and paste. The folder you want to paste this file to will be on the c drive after you install DLP composer.
> 
> 6. Open the DLP Composer tool and go to edit, preferences.
> 
> 7. When the window opens go to communication and set it to USB
> 
> 8. Close this window and click on flash loader on the opening screen. A window will open.
> 
> 8. Change the mark to Complete Image Download Put check in Skip Boot loader area Change 32Kb
> 
> 9. On the top of the flash loader hit the browse button and go to your folder 106 img file.
> 
> 10. Insert the USB cable in the min plug on the projector and into your computer. (Wait for the drivers to load. This should take a minute with windows 7 or 8
> 
> 11. Unplug the projector and push the power and auto buttons at the same time. Plug in the projector while holding the buttons. The LED on the projector will turn red if you are in download mode (It must turn red to install the firmware. If it turns orange do this again until you only get the red led) This is very important.
> 
> 12 Hit the Reset Bus and Start Download. The upgrade process should take about 5 minutes. A timer will start telling you how long it will take.
> 
> 13. Do not unplug anything during the process. When everything completes the LED on the projector will turn to standby orange.
> 
> 14. Unplug the USB cable and turn the projector on
> 
> 15 You will have to put all your settings back in and turn source select to auto
> 
> 16. Instructions are also available in the service manual PDF you downloaded to your folder.
> 
> 17. Only do this upgrade at your own risk and if you are familiar with doing firmware updates..
> 
> 18. You do not need the service tool to do the firmware update the firmware and write down your settings.
> 
> Edited by rwestley - 3/25/13 at 1:18am
> 
> 
> If the links do not work P.M. me. I have the firmware and 106 firmware saved.



I think 5A, 10. and 11. are a little bit unprecise:


5A. The txt file mentioned comes packaged with the download tool installer file. After Download tool was installed you have to copy the file to the installation directory of the download tool software.

10. For Windows being able to detect the projector and install the driver it must be switched on before connecting usb. After driver was installed, keep the USB connected and switch off the projector using the power button.

11. Before pressing and holding the power and auto buttons you need to unplug the projectors power cord and wait for the LEDs to turn off. Then press and hold the two buttons while plugging the power cord back in. This should bring the projector to download mode indicated by the red LED.



Upgrade was successful for me and enabled SBS in [email protected]! Thanks a lot for sharing this useful info!


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *S3dr1ck*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5670#post_23532598
> 
> 
> I think 5A, 10. and 11. are a little bit unprecise:
> 
> 
> 5A. The txt file mentioned comes packaged with the download tool installer file. After Download tool was installed you have to copy the file to the installation directory of the download tool software.
> 
> 10. For Windows being able to detect the projector and install the driver it must be switched on before connecting usb. After driver was installed, keep the USB connected and switch off the projector using the power button.
> 
> 11. Before pressing and holding the power and auto buttons you need to unplug the projectors power cord and wait for the LEDs to turn off. Then press and hold the two buttons while plugging the power cord back in. This should bring the projector to download mode indicated by the red LED.
> 
> 
> 
> Upgrade was successful for me and enabled SBS in [email protected]! Thanks a lot for sharing this useful info!



Thanks for the suggested revisions to the instructions. I tried to post the instructions the day the firmware was posted and in an effort to get the instructions out I was not as precise as I should have been. These additions should be of help to those who still wish to update. That is what this forum is about helping others. All suggestions are always welcome.


----------



## psat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *S3dr1ck*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5670#post_23532579
> 
> 
> I just successfully did the upgrade from 1.05 to 1.06 on my W1070.
> 
> 
> I have my Windows 8 PC connected to it running Desktop default mode in native [email protected] Color Space was set to RGB by default already.
> 
> 
> FW 1.05:
> 
> 
> 3D-Setting Button on Remote didn't bring up 3D Menu at all. No 3D Modes available in [email protected]
> 
> Only way to enable side-by-side was setting Refesh Rate to 30Hz (1080i) -> SBS Playback of 1080p H-SBS mkv-Files was stuttering and flashing.
> 
> [email protected] made the W1070 switch to Frame Packaging 3D Mode. 3D Settings menu was available, but TAB and SBS modes were not
> 
> 
> FW 1.06:
> 
> 
> 3D-Settings menu was available in native [email protected] mode and TAB and SBS modes could be enabled.
> 
> 1080p HSBS mkv media runs smooth at 60Hz. When enabling SBS from 3D-Settings manually source info still shows [email protected] and 3D enabled.
> 
> Works like a charm now - not to mention HDMI Source detect is really much faster now.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for sharing your info. It helped me a lot and I can enjoy my W1070 even more now. I would recommend 1.06 upgrade to everyone.



Glad the information helped in your setup. Thanks for confirming that this works only on FW 1.06.


----------



## jandawil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5580#post_23523453
> 
> 
> I don't know if you obtained a solid answer on this but this splitter from monoprice does exactly what you are wanting to do, I use one to do the same thing.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10113&cs_id=1011306&p_id=7522&seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> You just have to get it to see the 3D display first and it stores the EDID info from that display until a loss of power (unplug the 2D displays HDMI and power it back up with only the 3D display connected, then re-connect the 2D display).
> 
> 
> It allows me to send 3D anytime I like even though my 2D hdtv is also connected.
> 
> 
> Jason



Hey Jason...this splitter may be a solution for me. I am looking to get this PJ (upgrade from my 7 yr old Panasonic 900u) but my receiver is older as well (HDMI 1.1) and will only pass 1080i and doubt it would pass through 3D. My thought was to run HDMI out from my PS3 into this splitter and send one straight to the w1070 and the other into my receiver. I still need HDMI to the receiver since it is the only way to get HD audio via LPCM 5.1. I would lose that if I used the optical out. Everything I have read in the past said a splitter would not work for this though.


Thoughts...


----------



## d4g

Excellent tut for firmware update


From aus and updated to 1.06 no fuss


Took 3 mins or so to do


----------



## Zoom123

Is this projector too bright for a 92" screen? The room has white walls and ceiling, but we always watch with all lights off with the only light being the one from the projector.


----------



## ///3oris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zoom123*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5670#post_23535066
> 
> 
> Is this projector too bright for a 92" screen? The room has white walls and ceiling, but we always watch with all lights off with the only light being the one from the projector.



If you only watch at night, it's a little bright, but if you're used to watching an LCD you'll feel right at home. If you want the cinema effect, you'd definitely need to tone it down. Doesn't bother me on a 100" screen though. You can always turn the brightness down or get a filter... *shrug*


----------



## bighvy76

Got mine in the mail today. Now to finish the room so I can mount it. Man the thing is light. . On a side note I scaped my popcorn off the ceiling. .... never again I'm pooped lol


----------



## CheYC

Got mine today as well. Did a quick set up in the living room with an Epson 16:9 80" portable screen I bought (until I have my 110" fixed frame in the basement). Just threw in the AVForums suggested settings for now, will calibrate when I actually mount it in the basement in a few months. My initial impressions:


I first set it up in my living room in the middle of the day and was horrified by the picture, mainly black level/contrast. Of course I realized this was probably due to the huge amount of light in the room. So I impatiently waited until tonight when everything was pretty much pitch black and fired it back up. Boy was I relieved... Still a little disappointed in the blacks/contrast, which being a long time plasma owner who never owned a projector before I think is something I'll have to adjust to a bit. However, the huge picture is something I think I'm going to like just fine







I can't wait to get this thing in its permanent home with the 110" screen, even the move up from 55" to 80" makes a world of difference! Colors were also very good, and the projector was much sharper than my ST50.


I have an ND2 filter coming, which should be here in a few days, so I'm definitely anxious to see if that will cut down on the black levels at least a little and improve the contrast as some have reported. Also, won't mind having that light cut down a bit, this thing is freaking bright. I've tested all the lamp modes and seem to settle on Eco mode, it gives the best contrast. The SmartEco gets too bright during bright scenes and the blacks aren't as good as in Eco mode.


Haven't tested 3D yet (waiting for my 3DTV Corp glasses), but am definitely excited to see 3D on the big screen.


One thing that really annoys me is when I put the lens cover back on, I always manage to move the focus from its current position. I also have a problem with the top right of the image (although I think it just may be the screen). if you see in the pic below, the image starts to go off the screen from left to right on the top of the screen ( you can see the partial image on the ceiling). When I did the test pattern everything on the sides and bottom was fine, but that top line just kind of rose up to the right. Any suggestions about this?


----------



## Cowboys

Quick question: which 3D format is better: OU or SBS? Thanks.


----------



## mdorion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdorion*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5580#post_23523979
> 
> 
> I quote myself, anyone have an idea what I can do. Is it a case for the Benq technical support ?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdorion*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5580#post_23525866
> 
> 
> here another example with a white sheet in front to show that it's not screen related
> 
> 
> 
> Can a firmware upgrade repair this?
> 
> 
> I tried to use the Technical SUpport form on the benq website and each time I submit the form, it gets me to a blank page...so I don't think they get my request..





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdorion*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5580#post_23523979
> 
> 
> I quote myself, anyone have an idea what I can do. Is it a case for the Benq technical support ?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5580#post_23526261
> 
> 
> I would ask tech support to replace the unit for you. There seems to be something wrong with your unit.



I've called technical support and they are excellent.


I'm sending my unit for an exchange or repair. It's covered under the warranty and I should receive it in a week or so. I also ask if they could do the firmware upgrade in the same time and there should be no problem.


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5670#post_23535458
> 
> 
> if you see in the pic below, the image starts to go off the screen from left to right on the top of the screen ( you can see the partial image on the ceiling). When I did the test pattern everything on the sides and bottom was fine, but that top line just kind of rose up to the right. Any suggestions about this?


Perhaps the screen tripod is not perfectly level? Just a thought. I know it looks fine with test pattern. Glad to hear that it is much sharper than the Panny which is hard to believe. Be ready for a pleasant suprise with 3D- I know I did.


----------



## Nays

So how does this projector compare to the Viewsonic Pro8200?


----------



## bighvy76

I haven't installed mine yet but when I mount mine to the ceiling it will be upside down. How do u tell it to flip the image around so every thing isn't up side down


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5670#post_23535864
> 
> 
> I haven't installed mine yet but when I mount mine to the ceiling it will be upside down. How do u tell it to flip the image around so every thing isn't up side down



It is in the menu... Look under System Setup:Basic. Projector Position


----------



## cristenen

Anyone else having handshake problems with this projector? I have it connected to my 1522k but every time I turn both the systems on, I have to unplug my HDMI cable and play around with it to get it to sync up. I've changed the cable and projector without any improvement.


I'm just using the monoprice HDMI cable and it's 30' long if it makes a difference. Should I go back and try the Redmere cables to see if it solves my problems? Been dealing with this for the past month and it's quite frustrating!


----------



## cristenen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cristenen*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5670#post_23535956
> 
> 
> Anyone else having handshake problems with this projector? I have it connected to my 1522k but every time I turn both the systems on, I have to unplug my HDMI cable and play around with it to get it to sync up. I've changed the cable and projector without any improvement.
> 
> 
> I'm just using the monoprice HDMI cable and it's 30' long if it makes a difference. Should I go back and try the Redmere cables to see if it solves my problems? Been dealing with this for the past month and it's quite frustrating!



Seems like a bunch of people are having this as well so I'll read through the thread tomorrow to see what I can dig up.


----------



## Zoom123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *///3oris*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5670#post_23535131
> 
> 
> If you only watch at night, it's a little bright, but if you're used to watching an LCD you'll feel right at home. If you want the cinema effect, you'd definitely need to tone it down. Doesn't bother me on a 100" screen though. You can always turn the brightness down or get a filter... *shrug*



Thanks. Turning down the brightness (using the brightness control) doesn't have any negative effect, such as reduced contrast?


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zoom123*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5670#post_23536022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *///3oris*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5670#post_23535131
> 
> 
> If you only watch at night, it's a little bright, but if you're used to watching an LCD you'll feel right at home. If you want the cinema effect, you'd definitely need to tone it down. Doesn't bother me on a 100" screen though. You can always turn the brightness down or get a filter... *shrug*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Turning down the brightness (using the brightness control) doesn't have any negative effect, such as reduced contrast?
Click to expand...


Dropping brightness doesn't really change the black 'floor' so it hurts perceived black levels a little.

You can try it in Eco mode - which dims the whole lamp quite a bit and thus doesn't have this side-effect. A filter will be the same.


That said, since I'm used to LED TV's, I positively love the brightness!


See how you go - you won't be disappointed I don't think: it's a great pj. Clocked 400 hours yesterday


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zoom123*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5670#post_23536022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *///3oris*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5670#post_23535131
> 
> 
> If you only watch at night, it's a little bright, but if you're used to watching an LCD you'll feel right at home. If you want the cinema effect, you'd definitely need to tone it down. Doesn't bother me on a 100" screen though. You can always turn the brightness down or get a filter... *shrug*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Turning down the brightness (using the brightness control) doesn't have any negative effect, such as reduced contrast?
Click to expand...

 

You may need to use a Neutral Density filter over the lens (search this thread for a lot of info). The w1070 is a bright PJ and if you have a relatively small screen and/or a short throw distance (like me) then a ND filter is a must if you want to get the foot lamberts somewhere in the 12-16 ballpark that is recommended for movies. I use a ND4 and it gives a great result for me.   Turning down the brightness won't fix the central issue, which is that this is a very bright DLP PJ when used close to a smaller screen. Everyone will find that YMMV so it's a question of trial and error. ND filters are cheap enough so you can buy a couple and experiment. Buy a load from Amazon and return the ones you don't need if you like - it won’t take you 30 days to decide which is the one!


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cristenen*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5670#post_23535956
> 
> 
> Anyone else having handshake problems with this projector? I have it connected to my 1522k but every time I turn both the systems on, I have to unplug my HDMI cable and play around with it to get it to sync up. I've changed the cable and projector without any improvement.
> 
> 
> I'm just using the monoprice HDMI cable and it's 30' long if it makes a difference. Should I go back and try the Redmere cables to see if it solves my problems? Been dealing with this for the past month and it's quite frustrating!



If you have the ability to update the firmware to 106 there should be a HDMI handshake improvement. Have you checked the cables from your other sources to the 1522. Redmere cables might help.

30' is a long run for regular HDMI cables.


----------



## jamieuk147




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5670#post_23535458
> 
> 
> Got mine today as well. Did a quick set up in the living room with an Epson 16:9 80" portable screen I bought (until I have my 110" fixed frame in the basement). Just threw in the AVForums suggested settings for now, will calibrate when I actually mount it in the basement in a few months. My initial impressions:
> 
> 
> I first set it up in my living room in the middle of the day and was horrified by the picture, mainly black level/contrast. Of course I realized this was probably due to the huge amount of light in the room. So I impatiently waited until tonight when everything was pretty much pitch black and fired it back up. Boy was I relieved... Still a little disappointed in the blacks/contrast, which being a long time plasma owner who never owned a projector before I think is something I'll have to adjust to a bit. However, the huge picture is something I think I'm going to like just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to get this thing in its permanent home with the 110" screen, even the move up from 55" to 80" makes a world of difference! Colors were also very good, and the projector was much sharper than my ST50.
> 
> 
> I have an ND2 filter coming, which should be here in a few days, so I'm definitely anxious to see if that will cut down on the black levels at least a little and improve the contrast as some have reported. Also, won't mind having that light cut down a bit, this thing is freaking bright. I've tested all the lamp modes and seem to settle on Eco mode, it gives the best contrast. The SmartEco gets too bright during bright scenes and the blacks aren't as good as in Eco mode.
> 
> 
> Haven't tested 3D yet (waiting for my 3DTV Corp glasses), but am definitely excited to see 3D on the big screen.
> 
> 
> One thing that really annoys me is when I put the lens cover back on, I always manage to move the focus from its current position. I also have a problem with the top right of the image (although I think it just may be the screen). if you see in the pic below, the image starts to go off the screen from left to right on the top of the screen ( you can see the partial image on the ceiling). When I did the test pattern everything on the sides and bottom was fine, but that top line just kind of rose up to the right. Any suggestions about this?



Yer dont put lens cover on! you dont need to!


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamieuk147*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5670#post_23536139
> 
> 
> Yer dont put lens cover on! you dont need to!



Guess I'm just being a little overly cautious with my new toy... I'm assuming a microfiber cloth is fine for wiping the screen?


Forgot to mention above, I'm also pleasantly surprised by the volume the internal speakers put out. Works well for setting up a movie outside at night.


Probably going to do the 1.06 update tonight as I've confirmed all the inputs work just fine. Handshaking is pretty slow though...


----------



## Cowboys

^^

I am curious myself also on how to clean my Elite screen. What do folks here use to clean the screen. Mine has been mounted there for yrs without being touched.


----------



## utee05

I am looking at possibly getting this projector for a 106" screen. Only concern is having to use zoom all at 1.25x. What is the downside of zoom? I am looking at 11' throw from lens to screen with a viewing distance of 12'


----------



## CheYC

I've noticed zero difference in PQ using zoom at various amounts including max.


----------



## cristenen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5670#post_23536134
> 
> 
> If you have the ability to update the firmware to 106 there should be a HDMI handshake improvement. Have you checked the cables from your other sources to the 1522. Redmere cables might help.
> 
> 30' is a long run for regular HDMI cables.



I'll go ahead and update the firmware tonight and see if it changes anything. I bought a longer cable with plans on running it under the house but got lazy. I could probably cut it down to 20'. If the firmware doesn't help, then I'll try a shorter cable to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Cowboys

^^

I ran 30' cheap $14 Aurum cable from a Amazon and it is fine.


----------



## goose4540




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5670#post_23536941
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> I ran 30' cheap $14 Aurum cable from a Amazon and it is fine.



3d and everything works on it no problem? Did you run it through the walls? if yes to both, thats good news as the redmere 30ft cables seem to be 3x the price of that one.


----------



## saoralba

Hey y'all. I'm new to projectors and this one caught my eye. What fps/hz is this projector able to play games at? My current monitor which is a benq x2420T is 120hz and love the smoothness. Can I expect the same from this projector?


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goose4540*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5670#post_23537070
> 
> 
> 3d and everything works on it no problem? Did you run it through the walls? if yes to both, thats good news as the redmere 30ft cables seem to be 3x the price of that one.


Yeap, everything works and yes, I ran it thru wall up to attic and down to pj. I bought this cheap cable and tried it first to make sure it work before wasting my time running thru walls. I suggest you do the same. I then bought a few more short 6' one for all of my source connections. They all work beautifully and the cable itself look good and very well built. No need to spend more on HDMI cable.


----------



## cristenen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5700#post_23537132
> 
> 
> Yeap, everything works and yes, I ran it thru wall up to attic and down to pj. I bought this cheap cable and tried it first to make sure it work before wasting my time running thru walls. I suggest you do the same. I then bought a few more short 6' one for all of my source connections. They all work beautifully and the cable itself look good and very well built.



Which cables did you buy from Amazon?


----------



## soulkeeper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jandawil*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5670#post_23534696
> 
> 
> Hey Jason...this splitter may be a solution for me. I am looking to get this PJ (upgrade from my 7 yr old Panasonic 900u) but my receiver is older as well (HDMI 1.1) and will only pass 1080i and doubt it would pass through 3D. My thought was to run HDMI out from my PS3 into this splitter and send one straight to the w1070 and the other into my receiver. I still need HDMI to the receiver since it is the only way to get HD audio via LPCM 5.1. I would lose that if I used the optical out. Everything I have read in the past said a splitter would not work for this though.
> 
> 
> Thoughts...



Willing to do the same thing...(currently running audio through optical out so no HD audio..)


Hope someone confirms if this splitter is capable of the above..


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cristenen*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5700#post_23537149
> 
> 
> Which cables did you buy from Amazon?


This one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004JKH4FQ/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1374084362&sr=8-2&pi=SL75


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5670#post_23535482
> 
> 
> Quick question: which 3D format is better: OU or SBS? Thanks.


anyone? Thanks.


----------



## CHIA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5700#post_23537239
> 
> 
> anyone? Thanks.


 http://www.svconline.com/proav/3d-technology_when-hdmi-meets-3d-video/


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CHIA*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5700#post_23537435
> 
> http://www.svconline.com/proav/3d-technology_when-hdmi-meets-3d-video/


Thanks for the article.


----------



## jandawil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5700#post_23537467
> 
> 
> Can't speak specifically to your system but I know when I try to run a signal with 3D to my receiver it locks up and won't decode the audio either. In my case a splitter won't work so I am content with the PS3's optical out (No HD) until 4K standards are locked in and I upgrade my receiver. I seriously doubt the benefit of HD audio in 95% of consumer setups anyway.



That's what I was afraid of. In my case I definitely can tell the difference. I spent a good amount of $$ on my audio including speakers, receiver, and acoustic treatment so to step down to optical and lossy audio protocols is out of the question. Looks like I'll follow the advise of other another AVS contributor and will be getting this Blu-Ray player with dual HDMI out. It's made specifically to send audio out one HDMI and video out the other. Good price as well. Also will play FLAC files so that's a nice bonus.

http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-DMP-BDT500-Integrated-Blu-ray-Player/dp/B00752R4QO/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=14WPAUAZQ5FZ2&coliid=I192LHZES5HCQZ 


It's definitely cheaper than plunking down another $1500 for a good AVR.


----------



## cristenen

I'm also wondering if anyone also gets a trapezoid projection when the projector is on without any source feed. This is only obvious during dark scenes during playback. It that a light leakage from the projector?


Also, anyone have their menu buttons not aligned correctly with the screen? Just like the one pictured below? You can also see the "trapezoid" light leak if you follow down the source menu.

 


Totally new at setting up a projector and I'm curious if I did something wrong? The PJ is currently sitting inside my closet waiting to be mounted. It's about 13 feet away from the wall.


----------



## goose4540




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jandawil*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5700#post_23537814
> 
> 
> It's definitely cheaper than plunking down another $1500 for a good AVR.



I agree, I'll be doing the same thing. Thanks for the link, I had been searching around for good dual out options.


For those of you using 3d on the Benq, From reading Art's reviews on all these 3d PJs, I tend to see lots of comments like "it could be brighter in 3d...etc"


I'll be installing this in a living room set up, that has some ambient light during the day, but I'd really only use the 3d at night for movies where the room will be pretty much pitch black, if I'm projecting from 11ft back to a 110in screen, will the benq be plenty bright? I'm just wondering as I know if its not plenty bright brand new, in 1000 hours it'll definitely not be bright enough.


----------



## CHIA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goose4540*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5700#post_23537894
> 
> 
> I agree, I'll be doing the same thing. Thanks for the link, I had been searching around for good dual out options.
> 
> 
> For those of you using 3d on the Benq, From reading Art's reviews on all these 3d PJs, I tend to see lots of comments like "it could be brighter in 3d...etc"
> 
> 
> I'll be installing this in a living room set up, that has some ambient light during the day, but I'd really only use the 3d at night for movies where the room will be pretty much pitch black, if I'm projecting from 11ft back to a 110in screen, will the benq be plenty bright? I'm just wondering as I know if its not plenty bright brand new, in 1000 hours it'll definitely not be bright enough.



I have only tried 3D in my basement, that's quite dark at night, but do have white ceilings and some doors, close to the

projector, that reflect a fair bit.......no issue with brightness, this lil unit is a powerhouse in that regard. I think the issues

you read about, are when people use this projo with a fair amount of ambient light.........doesn't matter, 2D or 3D, the less

light, the better the image, always.


----------



## jandawil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CHIA*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5700#post_23537951
> 
> 
> I have only tried 3D in my basement, that's quite dark at night, but do have white ceilings and some doors, close to the
> 
> projector, that reflect a fair bit.......no issue with brightness, this lil unit is a powerhouse in that regard. I think the issues
> 
> you read about, are when people use this projo with a fair amount of ambient light.........doesn't matter, 2D or 3D, the less
> 
> light, the better the image, always.



This thing just sounds like a light cannon really. I'll be going from my 7 yr. old Panasonic PT-AE900u which has been a faithful reliable projector, but at 1100 lumens just didn't do well with any ambient light in my theater room. Fortunately it is 100% light controlled. I can just imagine what the w1070 will look like in comparison.....even 3D will look brighter by comparison I'm sure.


Now just have to convince the wife.....but leaning more toward begging for forgiveness as opposed to asking permission. After-all....it's for the kids


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jandawil*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5700#post_23538077
> 
> 
> After-all....it's for the kids


I bought it for my kids but find myself enjoy it quite a lot.


----------



## theskins44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jandawil*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5700#post_23537814
> 
> 
> That's what I was afraid of. In my case I definitely can tell the difference. I spent a good amount of $$ on my audio including speakers, receiver, and acoustic treatment so to step down to optical and lossy audio protocols is out of the question. Looks like I'll follow the advise of other another AVS contributor and will be getting this Blu-Ray player with dual HDMI out. It's made specifically to send audio out one HDMI and video out the other. Good price as well. Also will play FLAC files so that's a nice bonus.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-DMP-BDT500-Integrated-Blu-ray-Player/dp/B00752R4QO/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=14WPAUAZQ5FZ2&coliid=I192LHZES5HCQZ
> 
> 
> It's definitely cheaper than plunking down another $1500 for a good AVR.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5700#post_23537467
> 
> 
> Can't speak specifically to your system but I know when I try to run a signal with 3D to my receiver it locks up and won't decode the audio either. In my case a splitter won't work so I am content with the PS3's optical out (No HD) until 4K standards are locked in and I upgrade my receiver. I seriously doubt the benefit of HD audio in 95% of consumer setups anyway.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jandawil*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5700#post_23537814
> 
> 
> That's what I was afraid of. In my case I definitely can tell the difference. I spent a good amount of $$ on my audio including speakers, receiver, and acoustic treatment so to step down to optical and lossy audio protocols is out of the question. Looks like I'll follow the advise of other another AVS contributor and will be getting this Blu-Ray player with dual HDMI out. It's made specifically to send audio out one HDMI and video out the other. Good price as well. Also will play FLAC files so that's a nice bonus.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-DMP-BDT500-Integrated-Blu-ray-Player/dp/B00752R4QO/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=14WPAUAZQ5FZ2&coliid=I192LHZES5HCQZ
> 
> 
> It's definitely cheaper than plunking down another $1500 for a good AVR.


I'm in the other 5% also~ HD audio was a huge upgrade....


----------



## zapper

Hi, guy,s mental block here have downloaded the firmware upgrade 1.06 and is under the DlP composer folder within the x86 files,where it should be my question is this under the DLP folder have 16 items how do we open the composer tool??? Where is the file do not see it.



Thanks


----------



## aohus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5670#post_23535482
> 
> 
> Quick question: which 3D format is better: OU or SBS? Thanks.



OU is better than SBS. Frame packing beats out OU/SBS. Frame packing is only enabled for Blu-Ray discs or isos. I currently use a HD media player and play BD50 iso's on it and frame packing works.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5670#post_23536941
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> I ran 30' cheap $14 Aurum cable from a Amazon and it is fine.



I'm currently using a 50' Aurum cable and I have issues with the cable latching onto the HDMI input connector on the projector. It's very weak. This is definitely an issue that I feel BenQ needs to improve for their next revision. I see a lot of complaints with loose HDMI connections with the W1070. Other than that, when I get a firm connection from the aurum cable, it works without any issues.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aohus*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5700#post_23539179
> 
> 
> OU is better than SBS. Frame packing beats out OU/SBS. Frame packing is only enabled for Blu-Ray discs or isos. I currently use a HD media player and play BD50 iso's on it and frame packing works.
> 
> I'm currently using a 50' Aurum cable and I have issues with the cable latching onto the HDMI input connector on the projector. It's very weak. This is definitely an issue that I feel BenQ needs to improve for their next revision. I see a lot of complaints with loose HDMI connections with the W1070. Other than that, when I get a firm connection from the aurum cable, it works without any issues.



I suggest that anyone having issues with HDMI connections get a few Monoprice port savers to solve the the loose connections with the 1070.


They have many options.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/search.asp?keyword=port+saver


----------



## Cowboys

^^ I donot have any problem with hdmi connection but do not see how those angle hdmi port saver can tighten up the connection.


----------



## Shady195




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cristenen*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5700#post_23537870
> 
> 
> I'm also wondering if anyone also gets a trapezoid projection when the projector is on without any source feed. This is only obvious during dark scenes during playback. It that a light leakage from the projector?
> 
> 
> Also, anyone have their menu buttons not aligned correctly with the screen? Just like the one pictured below? You can also see the "trapezoid" light leak if you follow down the source menu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally new at setting up a projector and I'm curious if I did something wrong? The PJ is currently sitting inside my closet waiting to be mounted. It's about 13 feet away from the wall.



While the icons look okay, it looks almost like you have the projector installed at a crazy angle and that the projector is using Keystone to correct hence the light "leakage" and the crazy menu



How is the projector setup right now? did you use keystone correction because when you insitially turned on the projector the picture looked like a "trapezoid"


Given that the menu lines up with the "light leakage" as you put it, Im almost certain its keystone.


----------



## peppi1986

my update didn´t work, i become the message

"Error: Unable to enter device programming mode."


the LED lights up red, so he is in update mode


any idea ?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peppi1986*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5700#post_23539501
> 
> 
> my update didn´t work, i become the message
> 
> "Error: Unable to enter device programming mode."
> 
> 
> the LED lights up red, so he is in update mode
> 
> 
> any idea ?



1. Did you change under preferences communications to USB from serial. (Preferences in under edit in DLP Composer)

2. Did you put the "flash" file in the correct folder as per instructions?


----------



## peppi1986

yes

it is set on usb

and the FlashDeviceParameters is in the install dir of the composer


here also an screenshot of the failure


----------



## peppi1986

ok solved my problem

over the laptop the update works


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peppi1986*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5700#post_23539732
> 
> 
> ok solved my problem
> 
> over the laptop the update works



Glad you got it to work.


----------



## cristenen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5700#post_23539292
> 
> 
> I suggest that anyone having issues with HDMI connections get a few Monoprice port savers to solve the the loose connections with the 1070.
> 
> 
> They have many options.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/search.asp?keyword=port+saver





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5700#post_23539297
> 
> 
> ^^ I donot have any problem with hdmi connection but do not see how those angle hdmi port saver can tighten up the connection.



Which port saver would work best for the 1070? I also don't see how this tightens the connection.


----------



## MississippiMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cristenen*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5700#post_23540396
> 
> 
> 
> Which port saver would work best for the 1070? I also don't see how this tightens the connection.



Port Savers are short Male/Female HDMI Cords that come in lengths ranging from 6" to 1.5'. They serve to eliminate the stress on the HDMI Port on a Display...or a Receiver's HDMI Monitor out. Many find to their dismay that the lateral/vertical stress some heavier gauge v1.4 cords apply to the Input's casing winds up enlarging the casing so the Cord no longer firmly seats into place.


I use 'em (1.5'ers) when I am dropping a HDMI feed from the Receiver to a PJ down a Drop Pipe. The point where the Port Saver exits the Pipe / Mount is where most all the issues arise, (90 degree angles can be hell on a HDMI cord...) however when equipment is jammed into enclosures that have limited depth and/or backs on them, the same need can be fulfilled as far as not "enlarging" the HDMI inputs on the Receiver. Another option is to use "Flat" HDMI cords that easily bend at right angles. That doesn't help much though if the HDMI Cord comes in sideways.


Lately, there are some Mfg who have brought out v1.4 cords that are just as slim as Port Savers, and for "Inter-Rack" connections between Signal Sources and the receiver, they are just fine. I would not use one longer than 12' though.


As for the Right Angle Connectors...avoid 'em. They are next to useless in comparison. You almost never find a situation where you can feed a HDMI straight up or down...and often the arraignment of the HDMI input isn't as it needs to be. Those type Connectors were only worthwhile during the span of time that existed before actual Male to Female "CORDS" became commonplace. Even then, unless the Connector had a 180 Degree Pivot-able feature, it was a Crap shoot as to if it would even work for a given situation.


----------



## cristenen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MississippiMan*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5700#post_23540581
> 
> 
> Port Savers are short Male/Female HDMI Cords that come in lengths ranging from 6" to 1.5'. They serve to eliminate the stress on the HDMI Port on a Display...or a Receiver's HDMI Monitor out. Many find to their dismay that the lateral/vertical stress some heavier gauge v1.4 cords apply to the Input's casing winds up enlarging the casing so the Cord no longer firmly seats into place.
> 
> 
> I use 'em (1.5'ers) when I am dropping a HDMI feed from the Receiver to a PJ down a Drop Pipe. The point where the Port Saver exits the Pipe / Mount is where most all the issues arise, (90 degree angles can be hell on a HDMI cord...) however when equipment is jammed into enclosures that have limited depth and/or backs on them, the same need can be fulfilled as far as not "enlarging" the HDMI inputs on the Receiver. Another option is to use "Flat" HDMI cords that easily bend at right angles. That doesn't help much though if the HDMI Cord comes in sideways.
> 
> 
> Lately, there are some Mfg who have brought out v1.4 cords that are just as slim as Port Savers, and for "Inter-Rack" connections between Signal Sources and the receiver, they are just fine. I would not use one longer than 12' though.
> 
> 
> As for the Right Angle Connectors...avoid 'em. They are next to useless in comparison. You almost never find a situation where you can feed a HDMI straight up or down...and often the arraignment of the HDMI input isn't as it needs to be. Those type Connectors were only worthwhile during the span of time that existed before actual Male to Female "CORDS" became commonplace. Even then, unless the Connector had a 180 Degree Pivot-able feature, it was a Crap shoot as to if it would even work for a given situation.



Awesome! Thanks for the clarification. I was confused between the short cords and the angled connectors as they were all classified as port savers. Would the extra connection degrade the PQ by any chance? Not that I would notice, but something to know down the road.


----------



## NewTricks

Hey guys

I did a search on this thread, but unsuccessfully.

I am considering this projector.

I own a panasonic plasma tv and 4 pairs of their 3D Active Shutter Eyewear (RF and FULL HD 3d glasses standard)

I would really like to not have to buy new 3D glasses.


1) Will these glasses work with this pj?

2) If so, must I buy an emitter? And where would I buy this?


What about with the Optoma HD25? Will the glasses work for that PJ?


----------



## sojodave

The panny 3d glasses will not work. They need to be DLP link glasses. Btw, I got some 3dtv glasses on ebay for $20 that work awesome and are comfortable with no red flash.


----------



## kremov

Hello,


Just bought w1070 wiyh elite screen 120' ans its greet picture for me. One question how to turn on the 3d mode ? It's always on grey even when I play a 3d movie by Wd tv live.. Which run 3d nicely on my 3d smart tv


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kremov*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5730#post_23541383
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> Just bought w1070 wiyh elite screen 120' ans its greet picture for me. One question how to turn on the 3d mode ? It's always on grey even when I play a 3d movie by Wd tv live.. Which run 3d nicely on my 3d smart tv




While inserting the 3D movie hit the bottom of remote that says 3D and when a window pops up go to frame packing and that should do it after a while the HDMI cable or projector will self adjust to the 3d.


Hope it helps


----------



## EdBag4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5640#post_23532141
> 
> 
> I also have the 103 and have had no problem using HDMI one output. I have used both 105 and 106 firmware with this combination. I even have a long 25' cable in the mix. I would first suggest that you try a different cable before you do anything else. I would also suggest hat you do a reset on the Oppo before you start testing again.



I received my 30' Redmere cable from Monoprice today, fixed my problem. Thanks for your response, it let me know that it wasn't necessarily a problem inherent to this combination of equipment.


Best,

Ed


----------



## zapper

Say for the latest firmware where can I find the instruction on the step to step on how to install 106, if such animal exist.



Thanks


----------



## EdBag4

^

Check out two pages back, post 5672.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EdBag4*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5730#post_23541622
> 
> 
> I received my 30' Redmere cable from Monoprice today, fixed my problem. Thanks for your response, it let me know that it wasn't necessarily a problem inherent to this combination of equipment.
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> Ed



Great. I also finally got around to installed the same 30' Monoprice Redmere cable and it is working for me with no problem. It seems that the Redmere cables work great at longer distances than standard HDMI cables. The seem to really be worth the extra few dollars.


----------



## jp86

Anyone have any input as to if I wait a couple more weeks that anyone will be offering the PJ with the 1.06 firmware? I suck at computer stuff and do not want to attempt to update it myself and void the warranty when I screw it up. Think I'd have better luck getting an updated system from Amazon or Best Buy?


I figure this will be all speculation, but thought I'd throw it out there in case anyone did have any insight into it.


----------



## wasure




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojodave*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5730#post_23541202
> 
> 
> The panny 3d glasses will not work. They need to be DLP link glasses. Btw, I got some 3dtv glasses on ebay for $20 that work awesome and are comfortable with no red flash.



What was the name of the glasses you got? I was going to go with sainsonic but some people are saying they have problems with the red flash.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jp86*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5730#post_23542388
> 
> 
> Anyone have any input as to if I wait a couple more weeks that anyone will be offering the PJ with the 1.06 firmware? I suck at computer stuff and do not want to attempt to update it myself and void the warranty when I screw it up. Think I'd have better luck getting an updated system from Amazon or Best Buy?
> 
> 
> I figure this will be all speculation, but thought I'd throw it out there in case anyone did have any insight into it.



Very unlikely in the time frame you are looking at! Version 1.04 can still be found in some retailers. Until the current stock is sold out and Benq supplies new stock with 1.06 you are stuck.


The alternative is to buy and ask Benq to update by sending the projector to them or taking it to a depot. Sorry.


----------



## kremov




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zapper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5730#post_23541540
> 
> 
> While inserting the 3D movie hit the bottom of remote that says 3D and when a window pops up go to frame packing and that should do it after a while the HDMI cable or projector will self adjust to the 3d.
> 
> 
> Hope it helps



This work with me on 1080i (cable tv) and did not work on the 3d movie that is 1080p !! So sad that did work on non 3d and did not work on 3d movie


Any other solution ?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wasure*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5730#post_23542575
> 
> 
> What was the name of the glasses you got? I was going to go with sainsonic but some people are saying they have problems with the red flash.



Check out the 3D display forum there is a whole thread on the 1070 suggested glasses.


----------



## OZReddog

*Australian Screen Idea - 50" Portable*


I got one of these so that I could take my projector to relative's and friend's homes, on holidays and anywhere else, as my electric 120" screen is too hard to transport. For AU$19 plus postage (in my case $5.50 to Melbourne) it was a bargain. It comes with a carry protective case and is excellent.

 

http://www.dealsdirect.com.au/127cm-50in-portable-projector-screen/ 


*Projector Carry Bag*


Just another handy hint, the projector fits perfectly into an Xbox (not the 360 one but the original) carry bag I found. Plus there is storage for the cables and several films or a media player. Combine this and the screen above and you have a great portable setup. Just some thoughts / hints.


----------



## jp86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5730#post_23542620
> 
> 
> Very unlikely in the time frame you are looking at! Version 1.04 can still be found in some retailers. Until the current stock is sold out and Benq supplies new stock with 1.06 you are stuck.
> 
> 
> The alternative is to buy and ask Benq to update by sending the projector to them or taking it to a depot. Sorry.



That's what I was thinking. Thanks for confirming my suspicions!


----------



## vagos1103gr1

I have the 3dtv corp glasses since 3 months and a couple weeks start to blinking on the lense in both pairs. I change the batteries but the same. Is blinking not all the time but periodically. I wrote email to the company and they answer me must have changed something on my system and is not from the glasses. The system I have is the same I told them and the problem start the last month. They didn't answer me back. Did anybody has similar problem with the glasses?


----------



## CheYC

Did the 1.06 upgrade last night, very quick and easy!


----------



## theskins44

anyone have the Darbee darblet installed or have tried with this projector? If so,what

are your thoughts?bluray?hd

cable?live sports?standard DVDs etc....

thanks in advance


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theskins44*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5730#post_23543163
> 
> 
> anyone have the Darbee darblet installed or have tried with this projector? If so,what
> 
> are your thoughts?bluray?hd
> 
> cable?live sports?standard DVDs etc....
> 
> thanks in advance



If you do a search of this thread you'll find that plenty of people have used a Darbee with this projector.


----------



## theskins44

I just now figured out how to search this thread.........I've always used entire forum search........silly me

thanks


----------



## CheYC

No problem, I didn't realize it was an option either until a few months ago, its a huge time saver.


----------



## Cowboys

What does most folks here choose: Frame packing or OU 3D when playing 3D OU source? Both options is available under 3D setting for OU 3D source. Thanks.


----------



## CHIA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kremov*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5730#post_23541383
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> Just bought w1070 wiyh elite screen 120' ans its greet picture for me. One question how to turn on the 3d mode ? It's always on grey even when I play a 3d movie by Wd tv live.. Which run 3d nicely on my 3d smart tv



If you have not updated to FW 1.06, you likely have to change the video output on the WDTV to 1080i/50hz in order to turn on 3D on the W1070 menu.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wasure*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5730#post_23542575
> 
> 
> What was the name of the glasses you got? I was going to go with sainsonic but some people are saying they have problems with the red flash.



The 3DTV corp glasses the Active 3d DLP are very good. Both are sold by Amazon.


----------



## Eszvik

Hi folks,

Does anybody using this projector with the Onkyo tx-nr717 or 818? Do they have the same hdmi issue as the 616 does (or did, i dont know if the new fw fixed it or not)?

Maybe the new 626??


Thank, Viktor


----------



## CheYC

Got my 3DTV Corp glasses in the mail today, can't wait to try them out tonight. I put them on and they are MUCH more comfortable than my Panny 3D glasses, seems like they will be better in blocking out side light as well.


----------



## terminal33

Anyone using the Darbee Darblet our 1070? I'm interested in getting one but I want to make sure the difference is noticeable. I used to use one with my Panny 65GT50, but I returned it because the difference wasn't worth the price to me and I concluded that the Darbee was probably better with a bigger image. So now that I have the 1070 with a 108" screen, I'm hoping the Darbee will be more useful. Another reason I returned the Darbee before was because the benefits were mainly seen on still images, whereas moving images were harder to see the benefits. How is the Darbee with the 1070? Thanks!


----------



## NewTricks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5730#post_23544249
> 
> 
> The 3DTV corp glasses the Active 3d DLP are very good. Both are sold by Amazon.



Can you give me links on both of these glasses at amazon please? On Amazon, some include the benq 1070 in the description, some don't. Some identify the hz, some don't.


Thanks!


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NewTricks*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5730#post_23544730
> 
> 
> Can you give me links on both of these glasses at amazon please? On Amazon, some include the benq 1070 in the description, some don't. Some identify the hz, some don't.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 http://www.amazon.com/3DTV-Corp-DLP-LINK-Projectors-Mitsubishi/dp/B004G2VJM6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374268264&sr=8-1&keywords=3dtv+corp


----------



## sojodave

i have seen many 3d movies, but nothing holds a candle to the Imax Under The Sea. Best 3d I have seen in a home theater.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojodave*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5730#post_23544776
> 
> 
> i have seen many 3d movies, but nothing holds a candle to the Imax Under The Sea. Best 3d I have seen in a home theater.



I agree Under the Sea is great but I can also recommend "Sammy's Adventure 1 & 2. (You may have to import them from Hong Kong.)


----------



## NewTricks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NewTricks*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5730#post_23544730
> 
> 
> Can you give me links on both of these glasses at amazon please? On Amazon, some include the benq 1070 in the description, some don't. Some identify the hz, some don't.
> 
> 
> Thanks!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5730#post_23544750
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/3DTV-Corp-DLP-LINK-Projectors-Mitsubishi/dp/B004G2VJM6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374268264&sr=8-1&keywords=3dtv+corp



Thanks a bunch. I didn't know if those would work since it didn't mention benq specifically.


----------



## zapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kremov*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5730#post_23542742
> 
> 
> This work with me on 1080i (cable tv) and did not work on the 3d movie that is 1080p !! So sad that did work on non 3d and did not work on 3d movie
> 
> 
> Any other solution ?




What are you using as a 3D player and are your cables able to pass the 3D movies?.


----------



## BradP

I purchased 2 sets of these from Dimensional Optics per recommendation in this thread, and they're not syncing up with the W1070 no matter what I try. Am I being stupid and missing something obvious?



Not syncing http://www.dimensionaloptics.com/Search.aspx?l=00010001000100100001 


Syncing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-3DTV-96-144HZ-Rechargeable-Lightest-DLP-Link-3D-Active-Shutter-Glasses-/161044680956?pt=US_Video_Glasses&hash=item257f02d0fc 


The cheaper sets I got on ebay synced up instantly when I put them on.


Is it possible that some brands of glasses will just not sync/work?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BradP*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5760#post_23545798
> 
> 
> I purchased 2 sets of these from Dimensional Optics per recommendation in this thread, and they're not syncing up with the W1070 no matter what I try. Am I being stupid and missing something obvious?
> 
> 
> 
> Not syncing http://www.dimensionaloptics.com/Search.aspx?l=00010001000100100001
> 
> 
> Syncing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-3DTV-96-144HZ-Rechargeable-Lightest-DLP-Link-3D-Active-Shutter-Glasses-/161044680956?pt=US_Video_Glasses&hash=item257f02d0fc
> 
> 
> The cheaper sets I got on ebay synced up instantly when I put them on.
> 
> 
> Is it possible that some brands of glasses will just not sync/work?



They might have sent you the wrong glasses that do not support 144kz. Just send them an email or call them and let them know that you will be using the glasses with the 1070. They will replace them immediately A very good company. These glasses will block the red flash.


----------



## petesvt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BradP*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5760#post_23545798
> 
> 
> I purchased 2 sets of these from Dimensional Optics per recommendation in this thread, and they're not syncing up with the W1070 no matter what I try. Am I being stupid and missing something obvious?
> 
> 
> 
> Not syncing http://www.dimensionaloptics.com/Search.aspx?l=00010001000100100001
> 
> 
> Syncing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-3DTV-96-144HZ-Rechargeable-Lightest-DLP-Link-3D-Active-Shutter-Glasses-/161044680956?pt=US_Video_Glasses&hash=item257f02d0fc
> 
> 
> The cheaper sets I got on ebay synced up instantly when I put them on.
> 
> 
> Is it possible that some brands of glasses will just not sync/work?



Wow I better check to see if mine work. I got mine last week and have not used them yet. I will test them tonight.


----------



## farleyville

I pulled the trigger on the W1070 last night, so waiting for it to arrive Monday or Tuesday... Looking forward to joining the discussion once I get it up and running.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petesvt*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5760#post_23547663
> 
> 
> Wow I better check to see if mine work. I got mine last week and have not used them yet. I will test them tonight.



I have the same ones and they work great. No problem with them at all and they block the red flash and are very comfortable.


----------



## petesvt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5760#post_23548072
> 
> 
> I have the same ones and they work great. No problem with them at all and they block the red flash and are very comfortable.



Nice, I can do a comparison to my 3DTV corp glasses.


----------



## mekret

  


Didn't even realize I hit 2000+ hours.


----------



## schmidtwi

Lowest price I've seen yet - anyone have experience with this site? http://www.bestgoodz4sale.com/benq-benq-w1070-projector-p-10076.html 


Time to order one. Thanks for all the great reviews.


----------



## bighvy76

^^ 4000 lumens ??? I don't know about that site? I thought I got a good deal from best buy online 2 weeks ago for 860


----------



## aohus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schmidtwi*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5760#post_23549614
> 
> 
> Lowest price I've seen yet - anyone have experience with this site? http://www.bestgoodz4sale.com/benq-benq-w1070-projector-p-10076.html
> 
> 
> Time to order one. Thanks for all the great reviews.



lol any site that utilizes the letter z instead of 's' just screams fraudulent site.


----------



## farleyville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schmidtwi*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5760#post_23549614
> 
> 
> Lowest price I've seen yet - anyone have experience with this site? http://www.bestgoodz4sale.com/benq-benq-w1070-projector-p-10076.html
> 
> 
> Time to order one. Thanks for all the great reviews.



I just bought one from Amazon, but ran across that one in my online search.. I did some research on the domain name, and it was only registered 1 month ago by two guys in the middle east somewhere. I would not even think about ordering from there... Buyer beware.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *farleyville*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5760#post_23549802
> 
> 
> I just bought one from Amazon, but ran across that one in my online search.. I did some research on the domain name, and it was only registered 1 month ago by two guys in the middle east somewhere. I would not even think about ordering from there... Buyer beware.



Stay far away.


----------



## schmidtwi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *farleyville*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5760#post_23549802
> 
> 
> I just bought one from Amazon, but ran across that one in my online search.. I did some research on the domain name, and it was only registered 1 month ago by two guys in the middle east somewhere. I would not even think about ordering from there... Buyer beware.



Thanks Farley. That explains why I didn't find any references to that site in all of AVS. The domain was registered 5/18/13 and is hosted in India.


I just ordered one from good ol' Amazon, have Prime will ship free & fast.


I'm upgrading from an Acer H5360 (720p), which was a great PJ, but I'm ready for 1080p on the big screen.


----------



## CheYC

Just received these guys: http://www.amazon.com/3DTV-Corp-DLP-LINK-Projectors-Mitsubishi/dp/B004G2VJM6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1368967045&sr=8-2&keywords=3d+Dlp+glasses 


I'm having some pretty bad sync issues and when it finally does sync I'm getting some really obnoxious flashing of multiple colors. Then they'll be fine for a bit and either lose sync again or start flashing... Anyone have similar issues with these glasses or have any suggestions?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5760#post_23551078
> 
> 
> Just received these guys: http://www.amazon.com/3DTV-Corp-DLP-LINK-Projectors-Mitsubishi/dp/B004G2VJM6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1368967045&sr=8-2&keywords=3d+Dlp+glasses
> 
> 
> I'm having some pretty bad sync issues and when it finally does sync I'm getting some really obnoxious flashing of multiple colors. Then they'll be fine for a bit and either lose sync again or start flashing... Anyone have similar issues with these glasses or have any suggestions?



I have been using them with no problem. How bright is the room and how far are you from the screen. You might want to try a new 2032 battery to be sure.


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5760#post_23551798
> 
> 
> I have been using them with no problem. How bright is the room and how far are you from the screen. You might want to try a new 2032 battery to be sure.



Well I kind of just have it in a testing environment right now since my basement wont be ready for another month or so... I was standing basically right behind the projector about 6 1/2 feet from an 80" portable screen. It wasn't very bright in the room at the time, although I had my plasma running in the background.


----------



## mullet34

amazon has the Sony PlayStation 3 3D Glasses for $14...any idea if these are compatible? A bunch of reviewers reported that they worked with different Epson projectors.

http://www.amazon.com/PlayStation-3-3D-Glasses/dp/B00562O8U0


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mullet34*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5760#post_23551881
> 
> 
> amazon has the Sony PlayStation 3 3D Glasses for $14...any idea if these are compatible? A bunch of reviewers reported that they worked with different Epson projectors.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/PlayStation-3-3D-Glasses/dp/B00562O8U0



99% sure they do not work with this projector


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5760#post_23551864
> 
> 
> ...although I had my plasma running in the background.


I have four pairs of these glasses. The only time I have ever had syncing issues is when a family member sitting next to me pulled out their iPhone in the middle of a film. I didn't realize what had happened right away. When I did, and asked them to do it again, I had the same result. I suppose if the plasma is close enough or bright enough if could have a similar effect.


----------



## mullet34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5760#post_23551948
> 
> 
> 99% sure they do not work with this projector


They work on the Epson Powerlite projectors. Is this a different kind of tech than the W1070 uses?


----------



## jdejose

The epson projectors have a VESA port, that you can hook up the IR emitter to, the BenQ doesn't have that port, it can only use DLP Link glasses.


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5760#post_23552174
> 
> 
> I have four pairs of these glasses. The only time I have ever had syncing issues is when a family member sitting next to me pulled out their iPhone in the middle of a film. I didn't realize what had happened right away. When I did, and asked them to do it again, I had the same result. I suppose if the plasma is close enough or bright enough if could have a similar effect.



Interesting... I'll have to re-try tonight with the TV off. The TV was very close to both the projector and screen.


----------



## vanylapep

Is 800$ before tax a good price for this projector as of July 2013?


----------



## Cowboys

^^

Bad price, just kidding. It is a steal even at a grand.


----------



## Auric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5760#post_23551864
> 
> 
> although I had my plasma running in the background.



It is known that Plasmas (who do flash all the time) could jamming the Infrared Signals of a Remote Control, so this permanent red flashing of a Plasma could be the Reason for your Problem


----------



## vanylapep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5760#post_23552444
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Bad price, just kidding. It is a steal even at a grand.



Oups, 799$ was price for Refurb


----------



## Cowboys

^^ I would skip it as you can get a new one for less than $100 more.


----------



## vagos1103gr1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5760#post_23551078
> 
> 
> Just received these guys: http://www.amazon.com/3DTV-Corp-DLP-LINK-Projectors-Mitsubishi/dp/B004G2VJM6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1368967045&sr=8-2&keywords=3d+Dlp+glasses
> 
> 
> I'm having some pretty bad sync issues and when it finally does sync I'm getting some really obnoxious flashing of multiple colors. Then they'll be fine for a bit and either lose sync again or start flashing... Anyone have similar issues with these glasses or have any suggestions?



I have a similar problem with the same glasses that I mentioned before on this forum and nobody answered me. The left lens is blinking periodically. Is not the batteries cause I already changed. I guess is something with the power DVD that I play the movie cause when I play with other players the problem not exist?


----------



## CheYC

Glasses synced up and worked fine with the TV off this time. Glad my projector wasn't jacked up.


----------



## terry2

Got my projector 30 days ago from Amazon. Only have 150 hours on it. Tonight the fan started to make a rattle loud enough to hear it several feet away. Mine has a May 2013 build date. I would have thought the fan problems would have been fixed by now. At any rate it's going back. Just wanted an exchange but they are out of stock. Guess I'll be without a projector for a few weeks.


----------



## iosifak

Does w1070 support 1080p/60hz 3d?


If yes what cables do I need to do that?


I've been able to play my games at 720p/60 or 1080p/30 but the second one is really not suitable for gaming cause of the large amount of ghosting on fast motion scenes. Getting me really dizzy.


I've got a 10m HDMI cable currently.


----------



## utee05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terry2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5790#post_23553817
> 
> 
> Got my projector 30 days ago from Amazon. Only have 150 hours on it. Tonight the fan started to make a rattle loud enough to hear it several feet away. Mine has a May 2013 build date. I would have thought the fan problems would have been fixed by now. At any rate it's going back. Just wanted an exchange but they are out of stock. Guess I'll be without a projector for a few weeks.



I just got my 1070 and it has a June 2013 build date with FW 1.04. I am going to test it out tonight to see how the fan noise is. Luckily I got it from BB so I can go in-store and swap it out if need be.


I will update on the fan noise if I run into any.


----------



## terry2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *utee05*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5790#post_23556476
> 
> 
> I just got my 1070 and it has a June 2013 build date with FW 1.04. I am going to test it out tonight to see how the fan noise is. Luckily I got it from BB so I can go in-store and swap it out if need be.
> 
> 
> I will update on the fan noise if I run into any.


The fan rattle (or whatever is causing the noise) just started and happens when the lamp is in Smart-Eco mode and the projector has been on for a while. I think it's heat related. It is quiet if I set the lamp to Economic. May or may not get worse over time. This projector has a good picture so hate to return it but not taking the chance. Will probably order another one after my refund is processed.


----------



## nzchurbro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terry2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5790#post_23556675
> 
> 
> The fan rattle (or whatever is causing the noise) just started and happens when the lamp is in Smart-Eco mode and the projector has been on for a while. I think it's heat related. It is quiet if I set the lamp to Economic. May or may not get worse over time. This projector has a good picture so hate to return it but not taking the chance. Will probably order another one after my refund is processed.



I had to have mine repaired after the fan rattled - was a January build. It was eventually replaced (after a month waiting for parts and then the repair centre put the fans in the wrong way!). I am very nervous about the fan noise and am wondering if I can already hear the begining of it with 100 hours on the clock - it's a May build but it could just be my paranoia!


----------



## smokenz

when you had your fan replaced, did it make much difference?


----------



## nzchurbro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokenz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5790#post_23556907
> 
> 
> when you had your fan replaced, did it make much difference?


It would have made a difference f they hadn't put the fan in the wrong way. Instead of extarcting heat it was forcing the heat to stay in the unit. Muppets!. I complained and co sequently recieved a replacement projector


----------



## vanylapep

Guys I'm about to order one of these projectors for less than 1000$ tax included. Is the fan noise such a big deal that I should get another brand? I live in a quiet environment, so for sure I won't have the speakers blasting explosions..


----------



## smokenz

I just got one on Sunday, replaced my old Infocus x9 that died.

The fan on this is definitely louder, and noticed during quiet moments. But in general it hasn't been as distracting as I would have first thought. It's more of a background fan sound.

But I guess it also depends on your sensitivity to noise. I live in the city, have air conditioning that runs, hear that constant murmur/hum that a city has during day and then at night . So I liken it to those kind of sounds, which although noticeable are not generally that bad or distracting. But may take some time to get use to.


----------



## b0gus

@ vanylapep,


The fan is loud. No way around it. I feel kinda silly spending so much on sound proofing the room downstairs when this thing is on. What this is for me is a compromise, as I wasn't spending 1k+ for my first projector. The projector is cheap yet throws an awesome picture, but is by no means quiet.


If it's any consolation, the fan no longer bothers me as much as it did when I first put it up...kinda blends into the background during the movie. You can adjust settings (echo mode, etc) in order to mitigate the noise somewhat.


I think when the warranty is out on this unit I will try and replace the fan with another specifically designed with silence in mind (if possible).


Remember, this is only my opinion which may mean absolutely nothing to you as my threshold is most likely different from yours. As a comparison, I felt that the slim model PS3 was pretty loud, now it's the second loudest piece of equipment in my room.


----------



## vanylapep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b0gus*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5790#post_23557105
> 
> 
> @ vanylapep,
> 
> 
> The fan is loud. No way around it. I feel kinda silly spending so much on sound proofing the room downstairs when this thing is on. What this is for me is a compromise, as I wasn't spending 1k+ for my first projector. The projector is cheap yet throws an awesome picture, but is by no means quiet.
> 
> 
> If it's any consolation, the fan no longer bothers me as much as it did when I first put it up...kinda blends into the background during the movie. You can adjust settings (echo mode, etc) in order to mitigate the noise somewhat.
> 
> 
> I think when the warranty is out on this unit I will try and replace the fan with another specifically designed with silence in mind (if possible).
> 
> 
> Remember, this is only my opinion which may mean absolutely nothing to you as my threshold is most likely different from yours. As a comparison, I felt that the slim model PS3 was pretty loud, now it's the second loudest piece of equipment in my room.



Thanks!


I have a PS3 Slim and never noticed the noise.. however, that's because I never paid attention.. now that I am "aware" of the issue, I'll be looking for it







damn AVS forums!! 


Is there a similar alternative to this projector? If not, I would just take a risk and go with this one. I just hope it's not as loud as a Dell laptop fan


----------



## terry2

It's not the fan noise in general. I didn't notice the fan on mine even running until it started the rattle which sounds like the blades are hitting something. Mine was whisper quiet until then. I think some of the fans in this projector just don't handle the high heat this PJ puts out .


----------



## OZReddog

Just out of interest, are the units that have bad fan noise (I know this is subjective) ceiling mounted?


I am interested if it is the inversion of the projector or due to flexing of the 'body' of the projector due to being supported over a smaller area (3 bolt holes) vs the front and 2 back corners, with table / shelf mounting (i.e. supported over a larger area and on the extremes = less flex). Just a thought as the case is plastic and can warp / bend.


----------



## ellisr63

Mine is ceiling mounted and is as quiet if not quieter than my Epson 1080 was. I run the 1070 in Eco mode and I ran the Epson in low mode too.


----------



## heed316

Can anyone help me with this flickering issue I've been having? It's only on some TV stations and only with certain colors it seems. It's really annoying when it happens and I'm not sure what I can do to stop it. If you look at the videos, you can see what I'm saying. The Bond video shows it a little bit, but the Kill Bill one really displays the annoyance of the flicker. I don't have this issue on most content, it seems like it happens a lot on AMC and Encore. I'm using a HTPC to watch TV with WMC. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## aohus

I noticed that the fan is louder and has a slight rattling noise when playing content at 60hz (i believe color wheel runs faster compared to at 24hz).


I have it currently ceiling mounted. Did not notice the rattling until I ceiling mounted it. I don't notice rattling when playing content at 24hz though. It could be that the rattling starts when the projector is on for long period of time (2+ hours). Will keep you guys up to date on this issue. So far, it's a minor nuisance, and it doesn't always happen.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heed316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5790#post_23557500
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me with this flickering issue I've been having? It's only on some TV stations and only with certain colors it seems. It's really annoying when it happens and I'm not sure what I can do to stop it. If you look at the videos, you can see what I'm saying. The Bond video shows it a little bit, but the Kill Bill one really displays the annoyance of the flicker. I don't have this issue on most content, it seems like it happens a lot on AMC and Encore. I'm using a HTPC to watch TV with WMC. Any help is appreciated.



That is pretty odd. I do not get flickering like that. It's pretty pronounced. Have you tried testing on a different source like a blu-ray? (but not using HTPC)


----------



## smokenz

well for comparison, mine is actually shelf mounted upside down. so possibly there is some flex doing this, but i wouldnt think this would cause a fan to rattle.

and it may be a colour wheel thing, although they usually make higher pitched sound. my last projector died as the colour wheel eventually cracked. if i changed between 24hz, 50hz and 60hz, it would get noticeably louder, as if it was about to take off.


it's a shame it doesnt have a fan speed option.


----------



## Auric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokenz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5790#post_23557916
> 
> 
> 
> it's a shame it doesnt have a fan speed option.



It has.


The high altitude Settings will increase the fanspeed.


But I think you are looking for a slower fan speed,


That is impossible without the risk of damage because of overheating.


You can build a hushbox for the 1070 or trade it for a quiter probably bigger and more expensive projector.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5790#post_23557474
> 
> 
> Just out of interest, are the units that have bad fan noise (I know this is subjective) ceiling mounted?



Don't think so. My first one developed rattle after several weeks while it was mostly on the table. My second one is quieter and smoother, and it was ceiling mounted for all its life.


----------



## smokenz

I know about the altitude option, and yeah it just goes louder. Which from standard is not that great.

I had a play around this evening and if I set it to economic and brilliant color off, it is definitely noticeably quieter than with smarteco and brilliant on.

On a side note, does anyone know the isf password?


----------



## heed316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aohus*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5790#post_23557888
> 
> 
> That is pretty odd. I do not get flickering like that. It's pretty pronounced. Have you tried testing on a different source like a blu-ray? (but not using HTPC)



Blu-Ray, Xbox 360, and MKV downloads as well as most other channels are fine, no flickering like that. It's really only a few channels that it does that, unfortunately those are channels I record things from. I had recorded Mad Men and watched that recently and all of those episodes had that flickering. I recorded those two videos last night with the flickering, then switched back to Fox Sports and was watching a baseball game with no flickering at all. I'm at a loss as to what to do.


----------



## smokenz

Smart Eco disabled? Looks like it could be trying to change brightness and then getting confused so flicking between high and low brightness quickly.

Does it happen at different resolutions? Like is one channel 720p and the other 1080i?


One thing I've noticed with my projector, that my last one didn't do. Is when watching some content in my fox hd box, I get this error type display in the bottom and side edges of the picture on some channels and menus. It's almost like how old Tvs would overscan because of analogue broadcast having errors on the edge of picture, but digital stopped all that that an fixed pixel displays meant the image would be perfectly aligned, so no errors around the outside. But yeah, looks like some channels show this on this projector.


----------



## vanylapep

Is the fan noise problem something that BenQ will fix in future versions? Have anyone heard anything about it? I'm holding off now, maybe I'll go with the Viewsonic PRO8200 for about the same price.. but is it good for movies?


Thanks.


----------



## JaMiR

Hi, have a quite big dust problem at the moment with W1070. I can focus on this dust and it shows as nice star sky. I'm modding Omega filters inside projector and decide do to some cleaning. Opened light engine and it was quite obvious that "dust sponge" does not do that good job in my unit.

I did some cleaning with lenspen brush after trying to blow dust off with clean air but it did some light scratches(almost non visible) on mirror. Biggest dust balls are gone but there is still a quite lot of dust inside. Any cleaning tips are welcome. Here is couple pics before any cleaning.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vanylapep*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5790#post_23559238
> 
> 
> Is the fan noise problem something that BenQ will fix in future versions? Have anyone heard anything about it? I'm holding off now, maybe I'll go with the Viewsonic PRO8200 for about the same price.. but is it good for movies?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I'm at altitude in Colorado and I use the "Smart Eco" feature and "High Altitude" setting for the companion projector - - the W1080ST (short throw).


So far, knock knock, no major rattling of the fan - - it makes much more noise upon start up and then settles down to where it is not even noticeable in 2D.


3D? Another story. Unwatchable, in my estimation - - way too loud of fan. Now maybe folks at sea level or without the "High Altitude" setting can view 3D, but I can't. (I'd love to hear someone from Colorado or another high altitude location let me know if they can watch 3D without too much audio discomfort - - especially if it has the "High Altitude" setting engaged).


That being said - - for the price and my short throw, challenged man cave, it's an incredible buy and I really don't know of anything that beats it - - price, feature and functionality wise.


It's been so good that I'm looking to upgrade my projection screen to a motorized EluneVision "4K" model. I currently have a FAVI "El Cheapo," motorized screen that is a pretty good bang for the buck ($149.00) but has a little bit of "silk screen" effect to it on the whites. But no complaints - - heck, I never thought the BenQ picture would be this good, otherwise, I would have stepped up in the first place. Oh well - - I know how to install a screen now!


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaMiR*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5790#post_23559425
> 
> 
> Hi, have a quite big dust problem at the moment with W1070. I can focus on this dust and it shows as nice star sky. I'm modding Omega filters inside projector and decide do to some cleaning. Opened light engine and it was quite obvious that "dust sponge" does not do that good job in my unit.
> 
> I did some cleaning with lenspen brush after trying to blow dust off with clean air but it did some light scratches(almost non visible) on mirror. Biggest dust balls are gone but there is still a quite lot of dust inside. Any cleaning tips are welcome. Here is couple pics before any cleaning.
> 
> 
> 
> I can only add that I use the larger bulb type brush and I have never seen any scratches from it's use on lenses or mirrors.
> 
> 
> Could it be that there is some coating, not by design but from the environment on the mirror and it appears as scratches when brushed?
> 
> 
> May the Force be with you on your endeavor to clean.
> 
> 
> Please keep us informed and please more pics; in the long run it will help us all.
> 
> 
> Rew


----------



## Cowboys

I keep hearing about this pj being noisy but in my case where the pj is directly above me and about 4-5 feet above my ears, I have not noticed any noise in 2 or 3D. Perhaps I have not payed attention to it while enjoying the beautiful picture and nice 7.1 sound.


----------



## Rew452

JaMir,


Just was looking at the parts breakdown in the manual; from what I can see the access to the light engine seems to be on the bottom, is that correct?


Then you had to remove light engine from the pj body in order to get to mirror, right?


thanks

Rew


----------



## JaMiR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5790#post_23559607
> 
> 
> JaMir,
> 
> 
> Just was looking at the parts breakdown in the manual; from what I can see the access to the light engine seems to be on the bottom, is that correct?
> 
> 
> Then you had to remove light engine from the pj body in order to get to mirror, right?
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> Rew



Correct but it was quite easy job compared to some other pj's. Light engine is connected to body with 3 screws. Need to remove top, front, back panels + lamp and main board. Not too many screws.

I just put projector back to the ceiling and no dust can be seen on projected focused image(still can move focus to bring dust visible). Also adjusted vertical and horizontal overfill. Before right side was seemingly darker but now it is better, not perfect though. Mirrored light tunnel is quite dirty too, did not touch it now because no idea how to clean it and maybe it's easily damaged too. Look into it when my Omega filters arrive.


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaMiR*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5820#post_23559707
> 
> 
> Correct but it was quite easy job compared to some other pj's. Light engine is connected to body with 3 screws. Need to remove top, front, back panels + lamp and main board. Not too many screws.
> 
> I just put projector back to the ceiling and no dust can be seen on projected focused image(still can move focus to bring dust visible). Also adjusted vertical and horizontal overfill. Before right side was seemingly darker but now it is better, not perfect though. Mirrored light tunnel is quite dirty too, did not touch it now because no idea how to clean it and maybe it's easily damaged too. Look into it when my Omega filters arrive.



Thanks for the info please update when you get you filters; would like to know how they work out


Rew


----------



## Auric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokenz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5790#post_23558156
> 
> 
> I know about the altitude option, and yeah it just goes louder. Which from standard is not that great.
> 
> I had a play around this evening and if I set it to economic and brilliant color off, it is definitely noticeably quieter than with smarteco and brilliant on.
> 
> On a side note, does anyone know the isf password?



What about this?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nimoy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/3480#post_23108764
> 
> 
> ISF password is: up, down, up, down, left, right. In the service manual that was posted earlier.


----------



## heed316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokenz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5790#post_23558532
> 
> 
> Smart Eco disabled? Looks like it could be trying to change brightness and then getting confused so flicking between high and low brightness quickly.
> 
> Does it happen at different resolutions? Like is one channel 720p and the other 1080i?



I've tried it with Smart Eco on and off, no difference. It happens at both, but seems to be every channel at 1080i does it, I've only come across one 720p that does it. Any other ideas? It's pretty unwatchable with the constant flickering.


----------



## smokenz

Hdmi cable?


----------



## greekwolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokenz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5820#post_23560653
> 
> 
> Hdmi cable?



Yep, that would be my first thought. I had almost the exact same problem with my PS3. Some content would flicker to the point of being unwatchable, and games would have artifacts across the screen. I thought it was defaulty unit and immediately exchanged for another. When the new one displayed the exact same problems, I switched HDMI cables and the problem was solved.


----------



## heed316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greekwolf*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5820#post_23560938
> 
> 
> Yep, that would be my first thought. I had almost the exact same problem with my PS3. Some content would flicker to the point of being unwatchable, and games would have artifacts across the screen. I thought it was defaulty unit and immediately exchanged for another. When the new one displayed the exact same problems, I switched HDMI cables and the problem was solved.



I tried switching the HDMI cable with the one going to the 360, still had the flickering. I have this cable from Amazon running to both. So if it's the HDMI, maybe both are defective. They have a lifetime warranty, so maybe I'll try replacing them. I'm going to try taking the projector off the ceiling mount tomorrow and trying a different, shorter HDMI cable to see if that fixes the problem.


If it was the HDMI cable though, wouldn't it be doing it constantly and not just on certain channels?


----------



## Cowboys

^^ I use the 30' version of the same hdmi cable and a 6' one without any issue.


----------



## deez

So, I've pretty much decided on this projector. I'm coming from a Mitsubishi HC4000. My question is how worse are the black levels? I'm projecting onto a grey gain 1.0 Elitescreen at 106". I keep going back and forth between this pj and and the Optima hd25 lv. Thanks for any help.


----------



## aohus

Looks like I'm going to have to return this projector and get a replacement.


Since I ceiling mounted the projector I've been getting constant rattling noise. This is not an isolated issue neither per Google. Not a happy camper at all. It's a constant rattle sound that I can hear. I really hope BenQ fixes this issue. For those that want to ceiling mount this projector buyer beware!


it's the same exact noise that i'm getting that this youtube user is reporting

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vz2PmfI9Ng4


----------



## smokenz

in regards to this rattling. what settings do you run?


i actually noticed mine was making a slight rattle, and it's not ceiling mounted but it is in the ceiling mount position on a shelf.

but now it doesn't rattle at all.


i had a good play around with the settings. tried brilliant colour on/off, different eco modes etc, ran a few calibration settings from different forum settings. and ive done 45 hours since getting it sunday afternoon.


when i listen to it now, no rattle at all. and i'm not imagining things, i'm really sensitive to those type of sounds etc.

current settings are Standard, Brilliant Color Off, Normn. i do hear the fan though.


i did notice at first it was running much louder than it does now, and i wonder if that was the projector getting a little warmer because it was new and had that new burning smell inside it or something.

if i set it to economic it is what i would consider quite a good volume. with it now on the Normal it is noticeable but not too bad.


but yeah, like i was pointing out. mine was definitely making a little rattling sound at first and doesn't now


----------



## terry2

Mine was quiet as long as I had the lamp set to economic which is what I used for 2D. The fan would rattle when the lamp was in Smart-Eco for 3D. I know on mine the heat from the vents increased a lot when going from Eco to Smart-Eco. Projector was ceiling mounted and I would have kept it except I could hear the rattle from several feet away.


----------



## LFM2

JaMir, would you please post more pictures of the projector apart. I am particularly interested in seeing the fan and how it relates to the other components. It would be nice to figure out why the fan has become noisy on several units and how to fix it.


----------



## smokenz

Has anyone recently tried the kraine settings from post 783 where he linked this site?

http://www.cinetson.org/phpBB3/projecteurs-f2/topic-des-possesseurs-benq-w1070-reglages-calib-t36708.html


----------



## JaMiR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LFM2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5820#post_23561829
> 
> 
> JaMir, would you please post more pictures of the projector apart. I am particularly interested in seeing the fan and how it relates to the other components. It would be nice to figure out why the fan has become noisy on several units and how to fix it.



I don't have more pics at the moment, will take more when Omega 3D filters arrive.


----------



## Ricoflashback

Projector Screen Question:


I initially bought the W1080ST (same projector as W1070 but short throw and no vertical adjustment - same manual) as a complement to my LCD/LED 65" setup - - the projector screen (100" 16 X 9 Diagonal) goes over the LCD/LED TV when it's movie time.


My only option was a short throw projector based on space limitations. I also purchased an inexpensive FAVI 100" 16 X 9 motorized screen - $149.00.


After adding an ND2 filter and a Darbee Darblet to the setup, I've been amazed at the picture quality. My only complaint is my projection screen. Heck, if I would have known that the picture was going to be this good, I would have sprung for a better screen initially!


The FAVI screen is o.k. - it works and it's bright enough, but you get the "silk screen" effect. Again, my fault since my expectations were a little lower going into this project.


So - - I am looking at an EluneVision Reference Studio 4K, Tab-Tensioned, Motorized screen for around $1,200.00 to my door here in Colorado.


I've tried to read as much as I can on projector screen products but *would appreciate anyone's W1070 feedback on their screen, if they've upgraded and seen a difference and any alternatives to the EluneVision offering in the same price range.
*


Best,

Rico


----------



## HASHMAX

hello, my english is not good but i try ask


have a chance for this projector make modification hdmi? *hdmi 1.4a* to *hdmi 1.4b* for support 120hz 1080p


maybe any anywhere can make it?


----------



## aohus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokenz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5820#post_23561579
> 
> 
> in regards to this rattling. what settings do you run?
> 
> 
> i actually noticed mine was making a slight rattle, and it's not ceiling mounted but it is in the ceiling mount position on a shelf.
> 
> but now it doesn't rattle at all.
> 
> 
> i had a good play around with the settings. tried brilliant colour on/off, different eco modes etc, ran a few calibration settings from different forum settings. and ive done 45 hours since getting it sunday afternoon.
> 
> 
> when i listen to it now, no rattle at all. and i'm not imagining things, i'm really sensitive to those type of sounds etc.
> 
> current settings are Standard, Brilliant Color Off, Normn. i do hear the fan though.
> 
> 
> i did notice at first it was running much louder than it does now, and i wonder if that was the projector getting a little warmer because it was new and had that new burning smell inside it or something.
> 
> if i set it to economic it is what i would consider quite a good volume. with it now on the Normal it is noticeable but not too bad.
> 
> 
> but yeah, like i was pointing out. mine was definitely making a little rattling sound at first and doesn't now



Mine did not start out with a rattle. It doesn't matter which setting I choose. It shouldn't matter. I shouldn't be ok with it rattling sometimes on certain settings. That's compromising. Doesn't matter if I'm in Economic, SmartEco, 24hz, 60hz. It rattles like crazy. Very distracting when I'm watching a film. This is a common issue it seems as well. Will be returning this and getting a replacement forsure.


----------



## bluetobb

My projector rattled out of the box. If I rotated it it would change in pitch and sometimes get quiet. I used it for a couple days debating what I was going to do and before I ceiling mounted it I tried to reproduce and I could not. My fan was rubbing and now it has stopped. Not sure if something rubbed down or what but I think there is some QC issues on the fan. I am keeping mine. I am not going to move it anytime soon.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5820#post_23563039
> 
> 
> I am not familiar with the "silk screen" effect that you refer to. Do you mean "screen door" where the grid separating individual pixels can be seen?
> 
> Assuming the FAVI is a typical smooth surface vinyl material with an approximate gain of 1.0 I doubt a screen upgrade is going to do much for you.
> 
> If you are happy with the brightness and there is no obvious color shift (yellowing for instance) stick with what you have is my advice.
> 
> Though it won't fit your application I find my double layered spandex DIY screen softens the pixel to pixel transition, making Bluray images from my W1070 appear smooth, even at a 50 degree viewing angle.
> 
> One could argue that it reduces sharpness on the entire picture, but until 4K comes along I accept the compromise.
> 
> 
> To add to the "rattling" discussion, my 2nd W1070 which died of fan failure began to make angry cricket noises shortly after install. Fingers crossed because #3 so far has been solid.



Thanks for your response. It is very much appreciated.


The best way for me to explain the "silk screen effect" (maybe I used the wrong terminology? Dirty screen effect?) - - is if you remember old style rear projection TV's with a matte screen. White areas will appear a little cloudy - - with cheaper screens, you can see the fuzziness or haziness of some white areas.


I never brought this up with Dave at EluneVision but when I asked him what difference I would see in going from the FAVI screen to the EluneVision 4K material - - he mentioned the issue I had and this is the problem that their material would greatly reduce. I would certainly hope that a $1,200 screen performs better than a $149.00 screen but price doesn't always equate to quality.


I can see the pixel structure, clearly, when I'm right on top of the screen (one foot and in) so I know what you are saying about and the "screen door" effect. I do not have that on my picture.


Before I make any big buying decision like this - - I try to get all the facts. So I sent away for some sample material and right away, it's a much finer grade - - like grades of sandpaper where the grit is different.


The EluneVision material is very, very fine and smooth. The FAVI material is much coarser - and bumpier. It's like the difference between thread counts on sheets - - a 400 or 500 Egyptian cotton versus a 100 threads per inch.


Now - - does that translate into a better picture? I'm believe so, but I'll I'll test some of the material out tonight - as best I can. It's also a "tab-tensioned" screen and that should help - - lots of curling with the FAVI screen.


Regarding fan noise - - as I mentioned before - - mine starts up real loud in 2D and then settles down nicely where it is not noticeable. 3D is unwatchable for me at my high altitude setting.


----------



## utee05

I just finished updating my FW to 1.06 last night. I get all my speaker wire and hdmi cable in today so I will try and set most things up tonight and tomorrow to get an idea of what size screen to order and see how the fan noise is. I won't be watching any 3D content at all, at least not till I learn how to rip some of my 3D blu-ray movies.


What ceiling projector mounts are people using? I need one that can use an attachment to extend the projector from the ceiling up to 18" if need be.


----------



## smokenz

What does firmware 1.06 offer? I have 1.04 on mine.

I have a a serial to USB cable that I could use to update if its worth it.

I read a comment earlier saying 1.05 helps to retain isf settings. I guess I'll find out this morning if the isf settings I made last night are still retained or not.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HASHMAX*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5820#post_23562395
> 
> 
> hello, my english is not good but i try ask
> 
> 
> have a chance for this projector make modification hdmi? *hdmi 1.4a* to *hdmi 1.4b* for support 120hz 1080p
> 
> 
> maybe any anywhere can make it?



I'll bite...


This modification is easy enough. All you need to do is hack into the firmware and add/modify the refresh rate options...


Then if it doesn't work, just swap out or add some chips to support this doubled bandwidth...


And if the new chip is not pin compatible with the old chip, or you find soldering those tiny pins too hard, you can design and build the main board yourself...


And while you are here, why not swap out that DLP chip and install a 4K chip, so it is now a genuine 4k projector...


And now you find the bandwidth of HDMI 1.4b is no enough again, if you want [email protected] So redo the above work and install HDMI 2.0 chips...


And once all this works smoothly, you might find the len quality is not good enough for that resolution. So swap the lens please...


Anything can be done, only the sky is the limit


----------



## ///3oris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokenz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5820#post_23561986
> 
> 
> Has anyone recently tried the kraine settings from post 783 where he linked this site?
> 
> http://www.cinetson.org/phpBB3/projecteurs-f2/topic-des-possesseurs-benq-w1070-reglages-calib-t36708.html



Why would you want to do that when the PJ comes ISF calibrated from the factory?


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokenz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5820#post_23563981
> 
> 
> What does firmware 1.06 offer? I have 1.04 on mine.
> 
> I have a a serial to USB cable that I could use to update if its worth it.
> 
> I read a comment earlier saying 1.05 helps to retain isf settings. I guess I'll find out this morning if the isf settings I made last night are still retained or not.


It gives you more 3D options and improves HDMI handshake. Definitely worth the upgrade. I went from 1.04 to 1.06. Read a few page back for more info.


----------



## smokenz

yeah i will look to download it and try get it loaded. just need to find that usb to serial cable i have somewhere. i did notice the hdmi handshake was a little weird once with my pc. and i get my 3d glasses next week hopefully, they have already been sent, so would be good to get a few more options i suppose!


in regards to the isf calibration from the manufacturer.


i notice that when i run the ISF mode and look at skin tones. All the standard ones have quite a strong red tinge in comparison to the ISF mode. And say ISF Day vs Dynamic. By default Dynamic looks green next to the other presets. Compared to ISF day, it looks Red and Green.


And I read reviews online from gurus like Art and guys in UK, I see they all have different settings that they tend to tweak and not leave standard. So although it may look good by default, it must be able to be improved.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5820#post_23564547
> 
> 
> It gives you more 3D options and improves HDMI handshake. Definitely worth the upgrade. I went from 1.04 to 1.06. Read a few page back for more info.



You do not need a serial cable to do the update. A standard USB-USB B cable can be used.

Just write down your settings and follow instructions on page 182 of this thread.


106 includes better handshakes and the ability to play SBS3D at 1080p without changing settings

105 fixed the problem holding ISF settings.


----------



## JaMiR

Did some testing with new lamp(from new W1070) with my old W1070 that have about 1560h old lamp. New lamp was way better in terms of brightness uniformity and old lamp produces very faint "rainbow" upper right corner just like in this Picture but not as easy to see. Inspected old lamp and there is some cracks at border of the lamp mirror at places where it is supposed to rest. New have a bit different metal plate that holds lamp in place and this plate pushes mirror to those little rests. Lamp itself is Osram P-VIP 240/0.8 E20.9n and it seems to be quite hard to find. Would be very easy to replace it without paying full price of whole lamp unit.


----------



## JaMiR

Weird that 720P 120hz 2D do NOT offer better motion then 60hz but soon as 3D is enabled from PJ's menu(frame sequential) it's same as acer H5360, nice and smooth. I think 1.02 FW gave smooth 120hz 2D without enabling 3D from PJ's menu? maybe i remember this wrong... Red tint makes this "fix" unusable. Not that i would use 720p very often but still interesting.


Here is good test to test this --> http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates&count=6&pps=1440


----------



## smokenz

yeah with my desktop i can set it to 720p 120hz and it feels smoother with the mouse etc, but unless i put it to Auto aspect, the aspect of Real is only in the centre, the others look a bit stretched. makes me wonder how good 3d games will be on this at 720p 60hz vs 1080p 30hz. smoother yes, clearer, no.


this is one of the reasons why i didnt get a 1080p projector years ago, even when i had a kuro tv at 720p. the 1080p content is not that great. like even now, my Fox HD pay TV here looks not soo great cos its all 720p and 1080i(1080i is useless I think), HDTV is 1080i and 720p, consoles hardly do any native 1080p. i have a good PC that can run all latest games at 1080p 60hz, so i have been enjoying that. 1080p movies look good, but 720p ones dont. another reason why in the past 720p was a better option i found, because heaps of movies can downscale better than up scale.


so where, say my last projector at 720p movie looked nice and sharp and even friends with 1080p projectors, most of the time couldnt tell that mine was 720p. i see why they thought that now, because a 1080p movie on this looks only a little bit better than 720p on my old one. and although it couldnt do 3d, it would accept 720p 120hz, so compared to this one it would look sharper because native.


but in saying all this, this projector is still really good and the pc and bluray 1080p benefit is good to finally have after years of using 720p haha. and yeah i use my projector for all things, bluray, hdtv, computer, consoles etc. so i think 720p served me well. just like 1080p will now when people get 4k and get annoyed at lack of content!


i have ps4 and xbox one ordered, so this projector will be good for that too. but then i guess the only thing ill miss will be 1080/60hz native games in 3d a 1080/120hz.


and yeah sorry about this blah post, just giving some feedback on how i've found it going from 720p to 1080p.....mainly because i feel good that my future vision back 5-6 years ago was pretty bang on correct in sticking with 720p.


----------



## JaMiR

What i meant my previous post that there is no difference in 720p60hz vs 720p120hz at all. It's 100% same. Test i posted shows this very well but when i enable 3D from projector things change and W1070 produces smooth movement without motion blur is like it should with DLP 120hz. This is very easy to test with that UFO test i linked in previous post and dragging windows should be real nice with 120hz... I'm using FW 1.06.


PS.No problems to get 120hz 720p to fullscreen.


----------



## smokenz

With 1.06 do you set aspect to Real or Auto for 720p?


----------



## JaMiR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokenz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5850#post_23567628
> 
> 
> With 1.06 do you set aspect to Real or Auto for 720p?



Anamorphic and from nvidia control panel scaling is set to full screen.


----------



## smokenz

Cheers. I'll give it a go later today and see how it works.


----------



## asafoxhound

Hi, I'm new to the forum and this projector, and my projector's screen display the white (background) with different tint. Half-left is kinda bluish, and the half-right have the reddish tint. I can only tell the different on white background. Is this normal? Or my unit is defective? And how do u change the color system to RBG since my unit's system is YUV ? Thanks.


----------



## asafoxhound

  

 

Here are the pics for each side of the screen


----------



## LFM2

I am trying to do the firmware update and have a question. I am confused with the download from zippyshare.It is prompting me me to burn an image to a disk and makes no mention of the 1.06 firmware. Would someone please help me obtain and install the correct file?


----------



## LFM2

I think I'm making some progress in figuring this out. I reread the instructions for the 100th time and I see that I'm supposed to install the img file in the same folder that I unzipped the DLP composer file too. Is it correct for me to click on the DLP composer icon to install it and it will automatically place the image file in the correct place? I am out of my element doing this but am trying to learn.I won't connect my projector until I have this right. I will probably uninstall these files then do a fresh install and then connect my projector.


----------



## LFM2

Yes!! I think I have it. The only thing I've encountered that wasn't in the instructions is that when I hit Flash downloader a window came up briefly to say that no projectors have been connected. I assume this is normal and everything is going to be fine when I connect the USB B cable. I will not be able to do the actual update until tomorrow. I'll report back then.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LFM2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5850#post_23569983
> 
> 
> Yes!! I think I have it. The only thing I've encountered that wasn't in the instructions is that when I hit Flash downloader a window came up briefly to say that no projectors have been connected. I assume this is normal and everything is going to be fine when I connect the USB B cable. I will not be able to do the actual update until tomorrow. I'll report back then.



As you discovered you do not have to burn the file to a CD. Just download to a folder and unzip. After you install DLP composer go to computer drive c program files (x86) You will find DLP composer there. Copy the img file and paste it in the folder.


The message you received is correct because you did not have the projector connected. When you go into the update mode (Red light is on) and you connect the computer to your projector give it a minute for the usb drivers to automatically load. Then you should be good to go if you followed the instructions.


Good luck.


----------



## farleyville

My W1070 finally arrived yesterday! For all those lurkers of this thread who are on the fence like I was, here are my first impressions. AWESOME!


Not sure what I was expecting, but I popped it out of the box, hooked it up in the living room, and was impressed right away. We projected a 120" image and watched a movie with the kids. On brown walls, this thing was impressive, and in ambient light. Can't wait to finish the home theater in the basement and set this up with a decent screen.. Finishing Sheetrock tomorrow.

Oh, and I projected on a white wall today for another test session, to look specifically for RBE. I could not find it.. I'm sure it exists, but that worry is off my mind. Also, with all the reports of fan noise, I can tell you that I could not hear this thing at all. Apparently some people are overly sensitive to it, because I had to try to hear it. Not a problem. Buy this thing already!


----------



## asafoxhound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asafoxhound*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5850#post_23569618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the pics for each side of the screen


Does anyone have this issue ? I'm still within return/exchange period with b&h. Should I exchange it ?


----------



## hotjt133

I found that there are many small issues of this projector (or any projector in general) that if you don't know the issue, you will never notice it. Once you know where to look, it will always haunt you.


There are some others that may or may not occur if you do an exchange, here is my list:


Uneven brightness

Uneven color (your current problem)

Uneven focus

Fan noise

Fan rattle

Fan rattle that may develop after weeks or months

Purple fringing (CA)

Image distortion

Rainbow effect

Loose HDMI plug


So, it is a balancing art. If you feel certain issues really bugs you, exchange it by all means. However bear in mind that the next sample may or may not have other issues listed above. If the shop had decent exchange policy, you can keep doing it until you hit a lottery and got a perfect sample.


My first one had an uneven focus and fan rattle after a few weeks. It was the focus issue that bugged me. My current one largely fixed all these so I am reasonably happy.


However, if I want to be picky, I can point out:


The purple fringing is noticeable in the extreme left side (only visible in windows desktop font and test pattern)

The top right corner is slightly darker than others (only visible in a full white image)

There is still some uneven focus at certain zoom ratio. However this sample focused well at maximum zoom which is the one I used.


For me, these issues are far smaller than the focusing issue of my first sample, which happens to be at max zoom. So I try to ignore them. And in normal movie viewing they are never noticeable.


----------



## muks1224

Hi Using Benq W1070 with PS3 ,using Benq's latest firmware 1.06. iam trying to play the following 3D file " How to Train Your Dragon 3D (2010) [1080p] [3D] [HSBS] , however iam not able to get SBS in 3D menu ,it is showing only TopDown .I have made PS3 play 1080P/24hz mode. Iam getting side by side picture on the screen but not in 3D,iam using Sainsonic 3D glasses.


Can somebody tell me is there anything else i need to do.Help.

Muks


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5850#post_23570841
> 
> 
> I found that there are many small issues of this projector (or any projector in general) that if you don't know the issue, you will never notice it.



Couldn't agree more: you've just described issues that affect every display device I own; both high-end and low-end.


I've also heard that slightly differing color temperatures left-to-right is particularly common on projectors. Since its unnoticeable in standard use, it doesn't bother me.


Incidentally a plain-white image through my high-end Samsung LCD TV also reveals slight non-uniformity of color temperature. And putting plain-black reveals non-uniform backlighting!


In short? If you're using the BenQ for video, regular desktop use or gaming, you should be fine. More than fine, actually - since it's an excellent pj in general.


----------



## EvilBit

Hi everybody,


I'm just a lurker who recently picked up the W1070. Overall it works great, but I've noticed that on bright images, especially ones that are primarily grey or yellow, I can see the entire image shift from a greenish tint to blue to red on a cycle of a few seconds. It's just an overall color tint effect, but it can be really distracting in certain scenes. I've tried multiple sources, all HDMI. Has anyone else seen this on this projector or any other models? Should I return it?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## asafoxhound

Thanks for the responses, the slightly different color temperature is hard to notice when watching movies, but I just discovered more issues that hight133 mentioned above. I think I'll exchange it since it really bugged me. Thanks again for all of the advice.


----------



## LFM2

I have one last question before I perform the firmware upgrade.I have recorded my settings form the windows that are available through the normal menu. Do I have to worry about any hidden settings that are available through the ISF menu?


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LFM2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5850#post_23572875
> 
> 
> I have one last question before I perform the firmware upgrade.I have recorded my settings form the windows that are available through the normal menu. Do I have to worry about any hidden settings that are available through the ISF menu?



I would say no need to. If you haven't changed these hidden settings, they should be the factory default. And once you finish the update, you will need to set to factory default anyway.


----------



## smokenz

hey a question for those who use 3d bluray on a pc.

i built a new pc not long ago, and i'm waiting for my 3d glasses to turn up.

i tried powerdvd 12 with my avatar bluray 3d and not sure if that software works. the picture says its framepacking, but it looks all stretched and cut in half and then switched. like the top half of picture is at the bottom and the bottom half is on the top.

setting up nvidia 3d stereo for pc games seemed to just load a 3d image at 720p and it looked all in shape, and i could see the red tinge that people have mentioned.


so yeah. any recommendations for 3d bluray software on the PC, any little troubleshooting tips you may have experienced in the past with this projector?


----------



## smokenz

i thought i might update and say i may have got it working.

i winged it and got the NVIDIA 3D stuff set up. This gave me 2 options as NVIDIA 3D Res. 1080/24p and 720/60p

Set the PC to NVIDIA 1080/24p. The projector then showed it was in 3d.

Opened Cyberlink 12, tried to enable 3D, kept saying it couldn't enable. I had one go with Checkerboard option enabled and it seemed to look a bit 3d, with that crosstalk look. But setting HDMI 1.4 1080p 24hz would fail with a message saying no supported. I then tried Checkerboard again, it said not supported!!


So it was getitng a little bit annoying. Then I saw a post on a Cyberlink forum where a dude with a TV put a comment saying that he had to manually set his TV to 3d before starting the bluray.


Sure enough, tried that and it seems to have worked. Although sitting here now the imagine looks relatively 2d with a red tinge. but the projector is saying 3d, and the power dvd 12 3d icon is in 3d, not 2d. But i'm pretty sure its working as an excellent 3d mode, because it reminds me of being in a high end 4k 3d cinema we have near by and if you watch 3d movies and take the glasses off, the image looks relatively clear, almost as if you wouldn't know it's showing 3d except for the fact the colours look a bit weird.


So yeah in a quick recap. To get it working on my PC with Cyberlink Power DVD. I set up NVIDIA 3D Stereo ( Not 3DTV Vision). Picked 1080/24p under the NVIDIA 3D res option.


I then opened Power DVD and made sure the 3D setting was was to HDMI 1.4 1080p 24p TV. Then before pressing play, I brought up the 3d menu on the projector and manually selected Frame Packing. Then once I did that. I then pressed play on the bluray and it launched in 3d perfectly.


*adding a quick edit note to say that when I set this res 3d in the Nvidia control Panel, the projector does say Frame Packing on the Info button. But I still had to manually go in a select Frame Packing to make it work


The only other issues I have is that the image isn't full screen, has bars on the left and right side. And I have no DTSHD audio. But again. I haven't really had a play around with these settings, so will most likely get them working and fixed up by time I get my 3d glasses!


----------



## smokenz

stopped and started it again, won't play now haha. bed time, i'll try again another time!


----------



## heed316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heed316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5790#post_23557500
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me with this flickering issue I've been having? It's only on some TV stations and only with certain colors it seems. It's really annoying when it happens and I'm not sure what I can do to stop it. If you look at the videos, you can see what I'm saying. The Bond video shows it a little bit, but the Kill Bill one really displays the annoyance of the flicker. I don't have this issue on most content, it seems like it happens a lot on AMC and Encore. I'm using a HTPC to watch TV with WMC. Any help is appreciated.



This issue still persists. I've tried different HDMI cables, but it does the same thing still. Does anyone have any ideas as to what could be causing this?


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heed316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5850#post_23574006
> 
> 
> This issue still persists. I've tried different HDMI cables, but it does the same thing still. Does anyone have any ideas as to what could be causing this?



Need to know your HTPC configuration Graphics card, driver version etc.. to better help.


But if I had to guess check your graphics driver setup; if AMD/ATI make sure all video enhancements are off only deinterlacing of vector adaptive and pulldown detection on.


Hope this helps

Rew


----------



## sojodave

I was nervous doing the update to 1.6, but it went smooth as butter. The only thing I would add, is that you need to hold the power & auto button down about 15 seconds after you plug it in. We had some friends over Saturday night to watch Jack Reacher, they were floored how good my W1070 looked.


----------



## b0gus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *muks1224*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5850#post_23571166
> 
> Hi Using Benq W1070 with PS3 ,using Benq's latest firmware 1.06. iam trying to play the following 3D file " How to Train Your Dragon 3D (2010) [1080p] [3D] [HSBS] , however iam not able to get SBS in 3D menu ,it is showing only TopDown .I have made PS3 play 1080P/24hz mode. Iam getting side by side picture on the screen but not in 3D,iam using Sainsonic 3D glasses.
> 
> 
> Can somebody tell me is there anything else i need to do.Help.
> 
> Muks



You have to switch the ps3 into 1080i mode for SBS content. Go to settings - display - then manual setup. Uncheck 1080p, after that the SBS 3d option pops up.


Annoying that it doesn't switch automatically, maybe someone has a better idea.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b0gus*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5850#post_23576038
> 
> 
> You have to switch the ps3 into 1080i mode for SBS content. Go to settings - display - then manual setup. Uncheck 1080p, after that the SBS 3d option pops up.
> 
> 
> Annoying that it doesn't switch automatically, maybe someone has a better idea.



I thought he mentioned 1.06, so SBS should be available in 1080p. It worked in PC so why not work in PS3? Have you tried 1080p/60hz?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HASHMAX*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5820#post_23562395
> 
> 
> hello, my english is not good but i try ask
> 
> 
> have a chance for this projector make modification hdmi? *hdmi 1.4a* to *hdmi 1.4b* for support 120hz 1080p
> 
> 
> maybe any anywhere can make it?



Nobody has tried it, the specs documents and electronics diagrams are all posted in this forum, why don't you give it a try?


Let's collectively look at various options, perhaps another HDMI 1.4a chip but that supports a higher clockrate, but from the same manufacturer. If it's pin-compatible and electrically compatible, it might work. Then it's just a question of hacking the firmware to support the higher refresh rates, and once you try that just hope the projector doesn't blow up as you engage the hyperdrive or activate the...Omega-13.


----------



## muks1224

Thanks b0gus and hotjt133 will try both suggestions and revrt.many thanks





edit


b0gus - it worked ,changing PS3 to 1080i .but not very happy with the output ,maybe my source is not goo.

hotjt133 - insipte of being in 1.06 it does not work , the SBS option blanks out only topdown come up.


anyway issue solved thanks guys


----------



## heed316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5850#post_23574169
> 
> 
> Need to know your HTPC configuration Graphics card, driver version etc.. to better help.
> 
> 
> But if I had to guess check your graphics driver setup; if AMD/ATI make sure all video enhancements are off only deinterlacing of vector adaptive and pulldown detection on.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Rew



It's a Intel Core i3-2100 Sandy Bridge running on GIGABYTE GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3 using the integrated graphics on the Intel Chip (Intel HD Graphics 2000). I've been running this setup for a few years on normal TVs and never had any issue playing live TV, so this is something recent with the projector. The drivers needed to be updated so I did that, but the issue is still there. I've got the resolution set to 1080p60p, no other resolution will work with live tv it seems, I get terrible stuttering. I'm assuming there is something simple that I'm missing here, but whatever it is makes trying to watch anything on those channels next to impossible.


----------



## heed316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heed316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5880#post_23576573
> 
> 
> It's a Intel Core i3-2100 Sandy Bridge running on GIGABYTE GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3 using the integrated graphics on the Intel Chip (Intel HD Graphics 2000). I've been running this setup for a few years on normal TVs and never had any issue playing live TV, so this is something recent with the projector. The drivers needed to be updated so I did that, but the issue is still there. I've got the resolution set to 1080p60p, no other resolution will work with live tv it seems, I get terrible stuttering. I'm assuming there is something simple that I'm missing here, but whatever it is makes trying to watch anything on those channels next to impossible.



Alright, answering my own question here. A little more googling brought me to this thread here that talks about my same issue, success! Post 3 there says "I had a similar problem and it drove me nuts until I figured it out. Go into the settings for your HD4000. Go to Media, then Image Enhancement, and uncheck the Adaptive Contrast Enhancement. Not sure why, but when this is checked I got all sorts of screen flicker. Hope it works for you!". I did that and now no more flickering! I'm putting this in here in case it pops up in a google search of someone with my same issue. Thanks for those that offered help and suggestions, that led me to finally searching for the right stuff to fix this.


----------



## hotjt133

Good find. One thing from my experience, is don't let the display driver do too much "enhancement". These enhancements may be only designed to improve some low end monitors to make them look good, but have a high chance to damage the image on high quality display devices. Just let the TV or PJ do their work. Whenever I do a driver refresh, the first thing I do is to always disable any enhancements from the display driver. I think I only leave the hardware acceleration ticked. The display driver should be as transparent as possible.


----------



## smokenz

i would also mention that i've found intel gpu's to be a little bit weak around the RGB Full and Limited Colour scale. As well as sending a YCbCr signal.

With your Intel GPU. Are you able to enable YCbCr and then change inputs and come back and see if the setting is still retained?

I use NVIDIA at the moment, but I have seen it on a few friends pc's and they didn't notice it until they asked me about washed out colours in xbmc


----------



## smokenz

You should try to have the YCbCr color scale set in your GPU when using this Projector compared to RGB as YCbCr will interpret the correct color matching etc


----------



## hotjt133

I read someone earlier that YCbCr mode has more limitations on 3D modes. In 1.06 firmware, only RBG can do SBS in 1080p/60 mode. I hope they can improve on this, but as of now, we have to accept compromises.


Regarding the washed out color, is it caused by setting to RGB full instead of limited? This concept is very confusing, that RGB limited is actually implemented as the full scale output (0-255), while RGB full is actually limited to 16-235. Need to check that and do a calibration first.


----------



## smokenz

have you tested that out with the 3d stuff with 1.06?

I have downloaded 1.06 and that dlp composer, but not sure what to do, so i need to find a guide. i guess i just connect usb to projector, boot with the standby and auto button which puts projector into a usb mode. and somehow load it with dlp connector haha. but will see.


rgb full and limited is used to tell the monitor what color scale should be used when receiving information. i heard the problem with rgb full is that the projector can't do rgb full?? so if you send it a rgb full signal, it will accept 16 as black, but on a full scale, 0 is black so 16 would be more of a grey?? or something like that. or it can do full but most devices can't send it a full signal properly, so it receives limited color scale and puts it into a full scale, which is incorrect.


so if you set pc to ycbcr you will get the best accuracy for the projector as it can interpret ycbcr perfectly, as it should.

i havent heard of any issues with ycbcr and 3d, but again i havent looked through 197 pages haha, and not sure how good i am at searching these things.


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heed316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5880#post_23576665
> 
> 
> Alright, answering my own question here. A little more googling brought me to this thread here that talks about my same issue, success! Post 3 there says "I had a similar problem and it drove me nuts until I figured it out. Go into the settings for your HD4000. Go to Media, then Image Enhancement, and uncheck the Adaptive Contrast Enhancement. Not sure why, but when this is checked I got all sorts of screen flicker. Hope it works for you!". I did that and now no more flickering! I'm putting this in here in case it pops up in a google search of someone with my same issue. Thanks for those that offered help and suggestions, that led me to finally searching for the right stuff to fix this.



Glad to see you found the problem. That was the so called feature I had suspected, ATI has it too. Really makes a mess of the video.


Cheers

Rew


----------



## Venturai

I have a question that I'm hoping you guys can answer.


I've had my W1070 sitting on a box up until now, but I'm about to get it mounted to the ceiling. I'm using a 120" screen. For that size, the manual lists a min distance (with max zoom) of 3038mm, an average of 3494mm and a max distance (with min zoom) of 3949mm.


Does it really matter where in that range I shoot for, or should I try to come in anywhere from average to max distance? I remember reading somewhere, might've even been in this thread, someone saying that they thought zoom compromised on image quality.


I don't really mind where it goes, I have the space regardless, but by all means, let me know if I'm better off putting it further back


----------



## CheYC

Personally I like to shoot for the middle, gives you plenty of wiggle room for zooming/focusing.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Venturai*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5880#post_23579245
> 
> 
> I don't really mind where it goes, I have the space regardless, but by all means, let me know if I'm better off putting it further back



If you have the space and mounting flexbility, I'd suggest you test out the focus at all zoom ratios. Mine doesn't focus well at some zooms. Again this is depending on the unit, but it is easy to test out before you drill holes on the ceiling.


----------



## darknight5

I have old Benq w1070 that I have for 8 month. I join this website because I have issue with projector and found this update apply.


Have anyone had problem with firmware ? I set 64kb instead of 32kb by mistake after reading the 59 comment. The projector does not work anymore. I believe 64kb will brick projector, and wonder if anyone have try this by mistake?


Thank you


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darknight5*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5880#post_23579613
> 
> 
> I have old Benq w1070 that I have for 8 month. I join this website because I have issue with projector and found this update apply.
> 
> 
> Have anyone had problem with firmware ? I set 64kb instead of 32kb by mistake after reading the 59 comment. The projector does not work anymore. I believe 64kb will brick projector, and wonder if anyone have try this by mistake?
> 
> 
> Thank you



I suggest that you hit 32Kb and try doing the firmware update again. You might be able to reinstall it. It is worth a try. Make sure you follow the instructions step by step.


----------



## darknight5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5880#post_23579897
> 
> 
> I suggest that you hit 32Kb and try doing the firmware update again. You might be able to reinstall it. It is worth a try. Make sure you follow the instructions step by step.



I have try and no luck. Projector stuck with red light and not recognized by laptop. No power, no USB connect.


Is there safe mode to reset?


----------



## hotjt133

Oh dear, I was not the only one hit by the 59 syndrome. But I'm lucky that I chose 16k by mistake, and can repeat the process.


But I thought rwestley has already corrected it? No?


----------



## smokenz

i got my 3d glasses, the vip ones, and i managed to get them working all good on my nvidia pc. tested out avatar and looks pretty good.

this will sound like a stupid question. but i noticed the lens on the glasses got a little smudge when it touched my face. i used the cloth provided and it's just made it smudge more worse. what do you guys use to keep the lens clean? normal sort of glasses lint free cloth thing?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darknight5*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5880#post_23580119
> 
> 
> I have try and no luck. Projector stuck with red light and not recognized by laptop. No power, no USB connect. I suggest that you first check under preferences in DLP composer under communication that USB has a check in the box. If USB is not checked there can be no USB connectionion.
> 
> 
> Is there safe mode to reset?



I don't know of any safe mode reset. You can try to unplug and leave the projector off for a short time and try again. You might want to check under the edit menu preferences communications that you have selected USB connection and that you hit reset bus in the flash loader and select Complete image download.

If this does not work you might want to look at the service manual links posted on page 181 of this thread and use a usb to RS232 serial connection to see if that works. I would also suggest that you try a different USB port on your laptop to try to get a USB connection before you do this when the red light is lit on the projector. I had an issue with one of my USB ports on the projector.

0.5 - The projector needs to be turned ON before you start.

1. Write down all your settings before starting an update. (If you do not you will loose all your settings)

2. I suggest that you create a new folder on your desktop called 1070 firmware in the new folder.

3. Download the download tool and unzip it to the new folder.

4. Download the new separate 106 img file to the same folder from the link above.

5. .Install the download tool. It is called DLP composer. Also download the Flash Device Parameters file (It was included in the download already).

5A Copy the Flash Device Parameters.txt file to the DLP composer program file (It is under programs x86 DLP Composer on your C drive.) Use Copy and paste. The folder you want to paste this file to will be on the c drive after you install DLP composer.

6. Open the DLP Composer tool and go to edit-->preferences.

7. When the window opens go to communication and set it to USB

8. Close this window and click on flash loader on the opening screen. A window will open.

8. Put a check beside "Complete Image Download" Also check "Skip Boot loader" Change from default 16kb to 32Kb

9. On the top of the flash loader hit the browse button and go to your folder 106 img file (the actual firmware file in your desktop folder).

10. Insert the USB cable in the min plug on the projector and into your computer. (Wait for the drivers to load. This should take a minute with windows 7 or 8

11. Unplug the projector by removing the power cord. Now, push the "power" and "auto" buttons at the same time. Plug in the projector power cord while holding the buttons. The LED on the projector will turn red if you are in download mode (It must turn red to install the firmware. If it turns orange do this again until you only get the red led) This is very important.

12 Click the Reset Bus and Start Download in the DLP Composer program. The upgrade process should take a few minutes. A timer will start telling you how long it will take.

13. Do not unplug anything during the process. When everything completes the LED on the projector will turn to standby orange.

14. Unplug the USB cable and turn the projector on

15 You will have to put all your settings back in and turn source select to auto

16. Instructions are also available in the service manual PDF you downloaded to your folder.

17. Only do this upgrade at your own risk and if you are familiar with doing firmware updates..

18. You do not need the service tool to do the firmware update the firmware and write down your settings


----------



## LFM2

I have very limited computer skills. I had a problem when I did the upgrade and had followed the description to the letter. In my case, it was in copying and pasting the Flash Device Preferences file into the DLP composer folder. I right clicked on the file and used the copy and paste. The icon was in the DLP composer folder but the update wouldn't work. I deleted the file from the DLP composer and then replaced it but this time I used Ctrl c and Ctrl v and low and behold it worked. I'm relating this here even though it may make me look foolish but I hope it helps. Finally, another member posted that he had to reinstall the 106 img file from zippyshare because the file was corrupt. Good luck my friend.


----------



## RedLefty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Venturai*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5880#post_23579245
> 
> 
> I have a question that I'm hoping you guys can answer.
> 
> 
> I've had my W1070 sitting on a box up until now, but I'm about to get it mounted to the ceiling. I'm using a 120" screen. For that size, the manual lists a min distance (with max zoom) of 3038mm, an average of 3494mm and a max distance (with min zoom) of 3949mm.
> 
> 
> Does it really matter where in that range I shoot for, or should I try to come in anywhere from average to max distance? I remember reading somewhere, might've even been in this thread, someone saying that they thought zoom compromised on image quality.
> 
> 
> I don't really mind where it goes, I have the space regardless, but by all means, let me know if I'm better off putting it further back





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5880#post_23579258
> 
> 
> Personally I like to shoot for the middle, gives you plenty of wiggle room for zooming/focusing.



Agreed. I have this projector and am also set up for 120" screen, and I have it basically in the middle of the zoom range.


If you put it as far back as possible, you'll also give up some brightness.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5850#post_23576123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b0gus*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5850#post_23576038
> 
> 
> You have to switch the ps3 into 1080i mode for SBS content. Go to settings - display - then manual setup. Uncheck 1080p, after that the SBS 3d option pops up.
> 
> 
> Annoying that it doesn't switch automatically, maybe someone has a better idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he mentioned 1.06, so SBS should be available in 1080p. It worked in PC so why not work in PS3? Have you tried 1080p/60hz?
Click to expand...


1080p 3D SBS videos are basically just regular 2D videos with two subframes on each frame, so from the point of view of the PS3, it should work fine. I know SBS and OU work now without changing my desktop settings, which is a great benefit.


Thanks to whomever shared that 1.06 firmware....oh right, that's me! haha.


But seriously, if it switched 2D -> 3D automatically that would be great.


----------



## hotjt133

Both SBS and OU are just regular 1080p video as you said. So how the display device will know that? The only way is to analyse the content of the frame intelligently, that should work, or may not work 100% correctly. But I'd rather the developers spend the time to fix bugs and improve other useful features instead of analyse the frame. It is just a button click away using any remote macro functions.


----------



## meditator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5880#post_23582294
> 
> 
> 1080p 3D SBS videos are basically just regular 2D videos with two subframes on each frame, so from the point of view of the PS3, it should work fine. I know SBS and OU work now without changing my desktop settings, which is a great benefit.
> 
> 
> Thanks to whomever shared that 1.06 firmware....oh right, that's me! haha.
> 
> 
> But seriously, if it switched 2D -> 3D automatically that would be great.



Yes, thanks for sharing that RLBURNSIDE, and rwestly for the write up of the instructions. Sorry for not acknowledging you both sooner. I did the update a couple of weeks ago(?) All went well, except that I had to load the drivers "manually" from within the composer--using a laptop running Win7--at step 10. I continue to be amazed by how much I'm enjoying watching movies in 3d; I never thought it was something I'd be interested in.

I try to check back in every day or every few days, but as others have intimated, this thread is becoming unwieldy. Maybe it's time for some "stickies" somewhere?

Thanks to all.

Carl


----------



## capnstoobie

Updated to the 1.06 firmware using the instructions on this thread. Everything worked great - thanks!


There is a new problem however. I use a Logitech Harmony One remote, and when I was on firmware 1.02 everything worked fine - the Harmony remote knew to press the power button twice to turn off the projector. After updating to 1.06, most of the time the Harmony does not turn off the projector. When I press the power button a projector message pops up on a blue window stating "Initiating. Please wait...". This message is new to 1.06, and it seems to prevent the projector from turning off. However at other times pressing the power button the first time brings up the correct screen asking you to press the power button a second time to turn off the projector. It is very frustrating - I'm not sure what the projector is initiating, but whatever it is, it is interfering with the usual double power off button clicks.


Pressing the "Help" button on the Harmony always manages to turn off the projector however.


I've been on to Logitech support and although they tried hard, they weren't able to fix it over the phone. They have escalated the issue. Can anyone else shed any light on this problem? If I understand more what the projector was doing in the background, I might be able to figure out a way to make it turn off properly, 100% of the time.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capnstoobie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5880#post_23584560
> 
> 
> Updated to the 1.06 firmware using the instructions on this thread. Everything worked great - thanks!
> 
> 
> There is a new problem however. I use a Logitech Harmony One remote, and when I was on firmware 1.02 everything worked fine - the Harmony remote knew to press the power button twice to turn off the projector. After updating to 1.06, most of the time the Harmony does not turn off the projector. When I press the power button a projector message pops up on a blue window stating "Initiating. Please wait...". This message is new to 1.06, and it seems to prevent the projector from turning off. However at other times pressing the power button the first time brings up the correct screen asking you to press the power button a second time to turn off the projector. It is very frustrating - I'm not sure what the projector is initiating, but whatever it is, it is interfering with the usual double power off button clicks.
> 
> 
> Pressing the "Help" button on the Harmony always manages to turn off the projector however.
> 
> 
> I've been on to Logitech support and although they tried hard, they weren't able to fix it over the phone. They have escalated the issue. Can anyone else shed any light on this problem? If I understand more what the projector was doing in the background, I might be able to figure out a way to make it turn off properly, 100% of the time.



I have not tried this with my Harmony yet but 106 has changed the shutoff method as you state. It seems that when you press the off button twice an initiating message comes up and it takes a few seconds to shut the projector off.

I would think that Harmony has to come up with a timer change sequence to fix this problem. The good news is that Harmony higher level support will probably come up with an answer soon. I would suggest using the work around until the problem is fixed. I would also suggest that others with this issue call Harmony and push them to fix this soon.


----------



## hotjt133

I don't have any problems on my 650 to shut down in 1.06. I didn't even set any delay, just two consecutive power command. It will pop up a screen says shutting down, that's it. My inter key delay is 200ms though, perhaps your delay is too short? I found the default 100ms works most of the times, but the change 3D mode sequence is not stable. 200ms makes them work 100%.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5880#post_23582294
> 
> 
> 1080p 3D SBS videos are basically just regular 2D videos with two subframes on each frame, so from the point of view of the PS3, it should work fine. I know SBS and OU work now without changing my desktop settings, which is a great benefit.
> 
> 
> Thanks to whomever shared that 1.06 firmware....oh right, that's me! haha.
> 
> 
> But seriously, if it switched 2D -> 3D automatically that would be great.




Thanks again to RLBurnside for sharing the firmware. 106 is a big improvement and makes the W1070 even a better buy. The update along with making playback of 3DSBS much easier has really improved the HDMI handshake for me.

I know that RL will continue to check for updates and post any new info when and if it becomes available.


----------



## smokenz

I still haven't done it. Watched finding nemo 3d just before. Much better than avatar IMO. Have Hugo to watch tomorrow.

A future update to get 1080p 60hz 3d gaming would be awesome, but know its a limitation of hdmi 1.4a. But still, I remember when 3d was going to be a complete no go unless u had hdmi 1.4. But they were able to implement a recognised mode with 1.3. So lets hope something can be worked out.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capnstoobie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5880#post_23584560
> 
> 
> Updated to the 1.06 firmware using the instructions on this thread. Everything worked great - thanks!
> 
> 
> There is a new problem however. I use a Logitech Harmony One remote, and when I was on firmware 1.02 everything worked fine - the Harmony remote knew to press the power button twice to turn off the projector. After updating to 1.06, most of the time the Harmony does not turn off the projector. When I press the power button a projector message pops up on a blue window stating "Initiating. Please wait...". This message is new to 1.06, and it seems to prevent the projector from turning off. However at other times pressing the power button the first time brings up the correct screen asking you to press the power button a second time to turn off the projector. It is very frustrating - I'm not sure what the projector is initiating, but whatever it is, it is interfering with the usual double power off button clicks.
> 
> 
> Pressing the "Help" button on the Harmony always manages to turn off the projector however.
> 
> 
> I've been on to Logitech support and although they tried hard, they weren't able to fix it over the phone. They have escalated the issue. Can anyone else shed any light on this problem? If I understand more what the projector was doing in the background, I might be able to figure out a way to make it turn off properly, 100% of the time.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5880#post_23584609
> 
> 
> I have not tried this with my Harmony yet but 106 has changed the shutoff method as you state. It seems that when you press the off button twice an initiating message comes up and it takes a few seconds to shut the projector off.
> 
> I would think that Harmony has to come up with a timer change sequence to fix this problem. The good news is that Harmony higher level support will probably come up with an answer soon. I would suggest using the work around until the problem is fixed. I would also suggest that others with this issue call Harmony and push them to fix this soon.



I have not had any issues with my Harmony One since updating to 1.06. The messages are different (it actually says shutting down now) but the functionality is exactly the same. I haven't had to change any commands, sequences, or timing.


----------



## capnstoobie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5880#post_23585935
> 
> 
> 
> I have not had any issues with my Harmony One since updating to 1.06. The messages are different (it actually says shutting down now) but the functionality is exactly the same. I haven't had to change any commands, sequences, or timing.



That's interesting. When shutting down, do you ever see the new 1.06 message that says "Initiating. Please Wait..."?


----------



## sojodave

I have the Harmony One remote and since I upgraded to 1.06 I have not experienced any issues. I do see the "Initiating. Please Wait".


----------



## ellisr63

Question...

I have some Bluray movies that come with 3d glasses... Do I need to switch the projector to 3d too?


----------



## rwestley

These Red/Blue 3D passive glasses will not really provide a good 3D image. You should not have to set anything on the projector but you probably have to select 3D from the disk menu.


----------



## Cowboys

The only thing I don't like about this PJ is that it does not keep the current mode (user 3) when switching to another 3D movie. I have user 3 set and it looks so much better than the default 3D. Is there a way to set it to user3 permanently?


----------



## petesvt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5910#post_23587706
> 
> 
> The only thing I don't like about this PJ is that it does not keep the current mode (user 3) when switching to another 3D movie. I have user 3 set and it looks so much better than the default 3D. Is there a way to set it to user3 permanently?



Agreed that user 3 looks great for the 3D. I have not been able to get mine to stay on that setting as well.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Thanks for the tip, I'll try User 3 mode next time I watch a 3D film on this. It'll probably be Hugo, I heard so many good things about the 3D in that, even from some friends who normally hate 3D, they said it really brought a lot to the movie, artistically speaking.


----------



## smokenz

yeah i am going to watch hugo 3d tonight, and ill give it a go with user 3. just wondering, maybe we should see if we can get a calibration setting for 3d?


Or is it better to leave it as is because 3d is hard to calibrate? I don't often see the review sites calibrate 3d, and most have been happy with the default modes


----------



## segaxavier

Got my w1070 today but unfortunately its failed to detect any of my HDMI devices. I tried a WD streaming media player and a ps3. I have swapped two working HDMI cables but still no change. It either goes to "no signal" or once in many tries, cycles between searching, detect then back to searching again. Its firmware 1.05 just to add note info. Should I take back or just try updating to 1.06. The cables work in my w1060 so cables and other devices have been ruled out. All settings are still as default out of the box. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Cottoni




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *segaxavier*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5910#post_23588189
> 
> 
> Got my w1070 today but unfortunately its failed to detect any of my HDMI devices. I tried a WD streaming media player and a ps3. I have swapped two working HDMI cables but still no change. It either goes to "no signal" or once in many tries, cycles between searching, detect then back to searching again. Its firmware 1.05 just to add note info. Should I take back or just try updating to 1.06. The cables work in my w1060 so cables and other devices have been ruled out. All settings are still as default out of the box. Any help will be appreciated.



Have you tried going to Source and then selecting the HDMI input your connecting to like HDMI 1, or HDMI 2?


I had a similar problem where it would not detect any of the HDMI connector when connecting to my computer, so I went to Source, and changed it from PC to HDMI 1 and it worked just fine.


----------



## segaxavier

I have tried this as well. When it seems to detect, it just cycles between a black screen and the searching begins again sort of like a loop. Its strange because the same HDMI cables work on all other devices around.


----------



## segaxavier

have tried this as well. When it seems to detect, it just cycles between a black screen and the searching begins again sort of like a loop. Its strange because the same HDMI cables work on all other devices around.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cottoni*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5910#post_23588230
> 
> 
> Have you tried going to Source and then selecting the HDMI input your connecting to like HDMI 1, or HDMI 2?
> 
> 
> 
> I had a similar problem where it would not detect any of the HDMI connector when connecting to my computer, so I went to Source, and changed it from PC to HDMI 1 and it worked just fine.


----------



## LFM2

I had the problem on HDMI 1. I could sometimes get it to work by lifting up on the connector and pulling it to the left. I solved the problem by trimming about 1 mm of the plastic from the connector. Now when fully seated, there is a very slight space between the plastic of the connector and the projector body. I am using two 10 meter Dayton HDMI cables from Parts Express and they now work perfectly. A 1 meter cable, known to work fine with my Samsung LED, wouldn't work until as well until trimmed.


----------



## segaxavier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LFM2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5910#post_23588373
> 
> 
> I had the problem on HDMI 1. I could sometimes get it to work by lifting up on the connector and pulling it to the left. I solved the problem by trimming about 1 mm of the plastic from the connector. Now when fully seated, there is a very slight space between the plastic of the connector and the projector body. I am using two 10 meter Dayton HDMI cables from Parts Express and they now work perfectly. A 1 meter cable, known to work fine with my Samsung LED, wouldn't work until as well until trimmed.


just did that and it worked. Thanks for the advise now I'll go on to try updating


----------



## Joostdela

I would love to get this projector, I just don't think it would work in my living room setup. The Ceilings are 8ft high, there are two light fixtures that come down 18 inches from the ceiling.


I could mount the projector about 10ft from the screen, between my two lights, but would there be enough room or would the light fixture get in the way?


----------



## sojodave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joostdela*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5910#post_23589098
> 
> 
> I would love to get this projector, I just don't think it would work in my living room setup. The Ceilings are 8ft high, there are two light fixtures that come down 18 inches from the ceiling.
> 
> 
> I could mount the projector about 10ft from the screen, between my two lights, but would there be enough room or would the light fixture get in the way?



Replace your lights. Go to Home Depot and buy a recessed can. Then pick up a LED light and you will be amazed how easy it is to swap out your light and your room will look better also.


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5910#post_23587304
> 
> 
> These Red/Blue 3D passive glasses will not really provide a good 3D image. You should not have to set anything on the projector but you probably have to select 3D from the disk menu.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sonyad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojodave*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5910#post_23589147
> 
> 
> Replace your lights. Go to Home Depot and buy a recessed can. Then pick up a LED light and you will be amazed how easy it is to swap out your light and your room will look better also.



Those are quite beautiful lights in that living room. I wouldn't replace them with a can.


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joostdela*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5910#post_23589098
> 
> 
> I could mount the projector about 10ft from the screen, between my two lights, but would there be enough room or would the light fixture get in the way?


I don't see how the fixture get in the way if you mount the pj between them unless you project it directly toward one of them. If so, your screen will have to be mounted at about 18" down from ceiling.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sonyad*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5910#post_23589524
> 
> 
> Those are quite beautiful lights in that living room. I wouldn't replace them with a can.



Yes, and no matter where you mount your screen, the living room will look terrible. Your living room deco and furniture just don't blend well with a home theater system. It will become neither a living room nor a HT room. That's the reason my wife forbid me mounting a screen and I have to live with the wall...


----------



## HASHMAX

how can i watch 3D Movies with BD iso image with DLP Glasses?


When i start powerdvd10 i cant enable 3D? what i need to do?


----------



## pdxrealtor

What's the deal with changing channels? It takes forever to tune in when I turn the channel. I can hear the audio.


I have comcast/xfinity running via HDMI through my AVR to the projector. The projector is set to auto, since my AVR handles all video up-scaling.


I think what's happening is the PJ is trying to determine the source content and adjust accordingly. I hope I explained that right, if not let me know and I'll try to elaborate.


----------



## aohus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdxrealtor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5910#post_23592528
> 
> 
> What's the deal with changing channels? It takes forever to tune in when I turn the channel. I can hear the audio.
> 
> 
> I have comcast/xfinity running via HDMI through my AVR to the projector. The projector is set to auto, since my AVR handles all video up-scaling.
> 
> 
> I think what's happening is the PJ is trying to determine the source content and adjust accordingly. I hope I explained that right, if not let me know and I'll try to elaborate.



make sure you're on the latest firmware (1.06). It speeds up source detection.


also, watching tv channels on projector isn't ideal i'd imagine because the projector is looking up source feed every time you switch channels.


quick update on my projector issues. so i had a replacement arrive, but the replacement was worst than my existing projector. they're sending me another replacement. hopefully i get it by monday.


----------



## pdxrealtor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aohus*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5910#post_23592610
> 
> 
> make sure you're on the latest firmware (1.06). It speeds up source detection.
> 
> 
> also, watching tv channels on projector isn't ideal i'd imagine because the projector is looking up source feed every time you switch channels.
> 
> 
> quick update on my projector issues. so i had a replacement arrive, but the replacement was worst than my existing projector. they're sending me another replacement. hopefully i get it by monday.



Thanks. What problems are you having?


I still need to go through all my settings too. Just thought it might be a simple 'hey do this and problem solved' type deal.


----------



## aohus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdxrealtor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5910#post_23592635
> 
> 
> Thanks. What problems are you having?
> 
> 
> I still need to go through all my settings too. Just thought it might be a simple 'hey do this and problem solved' type deal.



i get a hard rattling noise.. i didn't have it before until I ceiling mounted it.


----------



## smokenz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HASHMAX*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5910#post_23592396
> 
> 
> how can i watch 3D Movies with BD iso image with DLP Glasses?
> 
> 
> When i start powerdvd10 i cant enable 3D? what i need to do?



What pc gpu are you using?

You need to enable 3d within your gpu. And you need to set to a 3d supported resolution.

You also need to go into powerdvd 3d settings and if its not set, choose hdmi 1.4 24p support.


----------



## pdxrealtor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aohus*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5910#post_23592753
> 
> 
> i get a hard rattling noise.. i didn't have it before until I ceiling mounted it.



Huh.... I hope it gets fixed for you.


----------



## HASHMAX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokenz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5910#post_23592778
> 
> 
> What pc gpu are you using?
> 
> You need to enable 3d within your gpu. And you need to set to a 3d supported resolution.
> 
> You also need to go into powerdvd 3d settings and if its not set, choose hdmi 1.4 24p support.



tnk you! all work... just need sterescopic driver


----------



## meditator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petesvt*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5910#post_23587772
> 
> 
> Agreed that user 3 looks great for the 3D. I have not been able to get mine to stay on that setting as well.



I'm missing something about user 3 for 3d. Are we taking about personalized settings for user 3 in 3d? For me, the settings for preset 3d are the same as user 3 3d. I know there were 3d settings referenced earlier in this thread which are found in the glasses thread. Any input on this would be appreciated.

Thanks.

Carl


----------



## ScaryMovies

After reading through basically this entire thread (might have skipped the last 20 pages) I've decided that this'll be my first PJ.

I'm contemplating buying a deal with the projector, ceiling mount and screen for a decent price.. well considering everything is way overpriced here.

The deal also gets me 15% off calibration by one of the most experienced calibrators in the country, which is pretty tempting.


I have a few questions though..


Some info about the room:

3.49 m long (11' 4")

2.55 m wide ( 8' 4" - the usable part of the wall)


Distance from the PJ to screen is about 2.7 m (8' 10"), and I've settled for a 92" screen.


I won't be able to buy it for a couple of months, but I doubt I'll be lucky enough to get one with FW 1.06 (or newer).

If I get mine calibrated, and I end up with a unit with FW 1.04, won't the calibrated settings be saved? Also, what are your

thoughts on calibration in general, is it worth it? If I end up getting it calibrated, it'll be with an emphasis on getting as good

a black level as possible, which leads me to my next question:


My living room currently looks like this(little has changed in the past two years):
 


My ceiling is white, and the walls are more of a white-beige, and as you can see by the windows I'll need to buy some new blinds

in order to have any light control. I realise a brightly coloured ceiling and walls will affect the overall IQ and black levels in particular.

I'll mostly use the PJ at night, and new blinds will ensure the room being shielded from outside light sources. Will the walls and ceiling

completely ruin the picture for me?


I'm also a bit uncertain about which screen type (white or grey) I should go for. From what I understand the W1070 is a very bright PJ and

a grey screen could possibly amend some of the IQ loss I'll experience due to the walls/ceiling, but will it affect 3D negatively?


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ScaryMovies*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5910#post_23593760
> 
> 
> After reading through basically this entire thread (might have skipped the last 20 pages) I've decided that this'll be my first PJ.
> 
> I'm contemplating buying a deal with the projector, ceiling mount and screen for a decent price.. well considering everything is way overpriced here.
> 
> The deal also gets me 15% off calibration by one of the most experienced calibrators in the country, which is pretty tempting.
> 
> 
> I have a few questions though..
> 
> 
> Some info about the room:
> 
> 3.49 m long (11' 4")
> 
> 2.55 m wide ( 8' 4" - the usable part of the wall)
> 
> 
> Distance from the PJ to screen is about 2.7 m (8' 10"), and I've settled for a 92" screen.
> 
> 
> I won't be able to buy it for a couple of months, but I doubt I'll be lucky enough to get one with FW 1.06 (or newer).
> 
> If I get mine calibrated, and I end up with a unit with FW 1.04, won't the calibrated settings be saved? Also, what are your
> 
> thoughts on calibration in general, is it worth it? If I end up getting it calibrated, it'll be with an emphasis on getting as good
> 
> a black level as possible, which leads me to my next question:
> 
> 
> My living room currently looks like this(little has changed in the past two years):
> 
> 
> 
> My ceiling is white, and the walls are more of a white-beige, and as you can see by the windows I'll need to buy some new blinds
> 
> in order to have any light control. I realise a brightly coloured ceiling and walls will affect the overall IQ and black levels in particular.
> 
> I'll mostly use the PJ at night, and new blinds will ensure the room being shielded from outside light sources. Will the walls and ceiling
> 
> completely ruin the picture for me?
> 
> 
> I'm also a bit uncertain about which screen type (white or grey) I should go for. From what I understand the W1070 is a very bright PJ and
> 
> a grey screen could possibly amend some of the IQ loss I'll experience due to the walls/ceiling, but will it affect 3D negatively?


 

That is  a very nice looking room but it is less than ideal for a PJ unfortunately. Sure, you can black out the windows, or watch after dark and that will solve the direct light issues, but you will have a heck of an ambient light issue. Light will bounce around those cream walls, white ceiling , light rug, cream furniture and find its way back to the screen. The effect of this will be to wash out the contrast in the image. For a PJ whose main weak spot is its black levels, this isn't helpful.

 

I am guessing you do not want to paint the walls and ceiling a dark colour and change your rug and furniture?  It's a multi-purpose living room, right?

 

If so, then there is one thing you can do: you can buy a screen that is designed to reject ambient light. The prime example of this is the Black Diamond from Screen Innovations. However, a 92 incher will cost something like $2,000 or more!  I am assuming you do not want to spend at least double on your screen what you spent on your PJ .  There is also the React II from Draper, which is much cheaper and which is specifically designed for rejecting ambient light (the Black Diamond is designed to allow a PJ to be used in daylight or a brightly lit room). There are others and google is your friend in this regard.  I can't comment on 3D from personal experience but I believe that either of the screens I have mentioned will be just fine for 3D.

 

Whatever you do, short of the Black Diamond route, you will need to realise that you are asking a PJ -- any PJ -- to do the next-to-impossible and give its best in a light coloured room. They are just not designed for that purpose - think cinemas - when did you last visit one with light coloured walls?  So you will be compromising on the PQ - as long as you realise that, then you can go ahead and give it a try. Many people use PJs in light coloured rooms and are happy with the result. All of the comments above apply to any PJ not just the w1070.

 

WRT to calibration - yes it is always a good idea and will bring out the best performance any display can deliver. But you will probably pay $300 or more for a professional calibration and you need to consider if that is worthwhile in the context of the w1070 - do you want to spend a third of the cost of the PJ on a calibration?  The w1070 has a remarkable CMS for the price including ISF day and night options, but even the best calibrator will struggle to make the w1070 deliver fantastic blacks. It is a budget projector and, so far, nobody has discovered a way to give a $1,000 PJ fantastic black levels. You will also need to consider when to have the calibration done - remember the lamp in a PJ diminishes in brightness with age, so you would perhaps want to wait until you had 2-300 hours on the lamp - most of the diminution of brightness comes early in the lamp life and late in the lamp life.

 

I hope I haven't put you off. I am using a w1070 in a properly dark cinema room with full light control and it is a terrific PJ for the money. Depends how fussy you are about PQ. You may be happy with it in your current room, you may not. Do pay attention to the screen - a PJ is a two part system and the screen part is pretty much as important as the PJ part.

 

HTH.


----------



## ScaryMovies




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5910#post_23594611
> 
> 
> *snip*


Thanks for the lengthy reply!


I realise I'm asking a lot from the PJ with the current state of the room. A Black Diamond screen would be awesome if I had the money. I was very impressed by the demonstration they have on YT. I'll definitely do some googling with regards to the screen though. Changing the rug and furniture is out of the question for the time being. Painting the walls however, might be a possibility (just have to talk the SO into it). I'm guessing painting the wall behind the screen a dark colour, or putting up a dark wallpaper would do _some_ good. It's not a dedicated HT room, so there's only so much I can do.


I thought myself to be rather picky about PQ before, but honestly I think I might be a bit easier impressed than what I previously thought. For the purists I completely understand that putting a PJ in my room would be out of the question. I think the PQ will be good enough for me though. As for the calibration, it'll run me about $380 for both day and night as well as 3D calibration, which I don't think is too bad. My main concern is that the room would ruin the effect the calibration would have, but logically I'd still have better PQ than out of the box.


You haven't put me off







I realise my room is less than ideal. I just have to see what I can do to better my situation before taking the final plunge.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ScaryMovies*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5910#post_23594757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5910#post_23594611
> 
> 
> *snip*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the lengthy reply!
> 
> 
> I realise I'm asking a lot from the PJ with the current state of the room. A Black Diamond screen would be awesome if I had the money. I was very impressed by the demonstration they have on YT. I'll definitely do some googling with regards to the screen though. Changing the rug and furniture is out of the question for the time being. Painting the walls however, might be a possibility (just have to talk the SO into it). I'm guessing painting the wall behind the screen a dark colour, or putting up a dark wallpaper would do _some_ good. It's not a dedicated HT room, so there's only so much I can do.
> 
> 
> I thought myself to be rather picky about PQ before, but honestly I think I might be a bit easier impressed than what I previously thought. For the purists I completely understand that putting a PJ in my room would be out of the question. I think the PQ will be good enough for me though. As for the calibration, it'll run me about $380 for both day and night as well as 3D calibration, which I don't think is too bad. My main concern is that the room would ruin the effect the calibration would have, but logically I'd still have better PQ than out of the box.
> 
> 
> You haven't put me off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realise my room is less than ideal. I just have to see what I can do to better my situation before taking the final plunge.
Click to expand...

 

I am glad I haven't put you off - the w1070 is a remarkable PJ for the money. I just wanted to try to give the low-down so you would not be disappointed. 

 

Your SO might baulk at painting the room black or dark gray (did I say 'Might" LOL?!) but he or she might find some of the dark 'earth tones' would be acceptable. A nice deep, dark red or terracotta colour would complement the furniture and rug for example and would significantly improve the PQ. Ideally you'd paint all the walls and the ceiling (especially the ceiling really) in these dark earth tones. That would at least give you a chance of getting a great image out of the w1070. It really is capable of a remarkable performance in the right room and it will reward any effort you can put in to that end. 

 

Get some paint charts on the way home from work and discuss the options!  There really are some terrific earth tones these days and they are very acceptable in a living room type environment.

 

Good luck with it...

 

EDIT: I just looked at the photo again - you already have some browns in there, so maybe some browns would do the job too, paintwise.


----------



## ScaryMovies




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5910#post_23594781
> 
> 
> I am glad I haven't put you off - the w1070 is a remarkable PJ for the money. I just wanted to try to give the low-down so you would not be disappointed.
> 
> 
> Your SO might baulk at painting the room black or dark gray (did I say 'Might" LOL?!) but he or she might find some of the dark 'earth tones' would be acceptable. A nice deep, dark red or terracotta colour would complement the furniture and rug for example and would significantly improve the PQ. Ideally you'd paint all the walls and the ceiling (especially the ceiling really) in these dark earth tones. That would at least give you a chance of getting a great image out of the w1070. It really is capable of a remarkable performance in the right room and it will reward any effort you can put in to that end.
> 
> 
> Get some paint charts on the way home from work and discuss the options!  There really are some terrific earth tones these days and they are very acceptable in a living room type environment.
> 
> 
> Good luck with it...
> 
> 
> EDIT: I just looked at the photo again - you already have some browns in there, so maybe some browns would do the job too, paintwise.


Yeah she won't go for a black living room, and neither will I  I think I'll get her to agree on a nice decorative dark wallpaper on the wall behind the screen though.

The surrounding walls and the ceiling, I'm not so sure about. I'll do what I can though. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## pdxrealtor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CHIA*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5460#post_23507837
> 
> 
> You followed these instructions exactly? I added a bit of clarification into a couple points myself, in bold.
> 
> *0.5 - The projector needs to be turned ON before you start.*
> 
> 1. Write down all your settings before starting an update. (If you do not you will loose all your settings)
> 
> 2. I suggest that you create a new folder on your desktop called 1070 firmware in the new folder.
> 
> 3. Download the download tool and unzip it to the new folder.
> 
> 4. Download the new separate 106 img file to the same folder from the link above.
> 
> 5. .Install the download tool. It is called DLP composer. Also download the Flash Device Parameters file (*It was included in the download already*).
> 
> 5A Copy the Flash Device Parameters.txt file to the DLP composer program file (It is under programs x86 DLP Composer on your C drive.) Use Copy and paste. The folder you want to paste this file to will be on the c drive after you install DLP composer.
> 
> 6. Open the DLP Composer tool and go to edit-->preferences.
> 
> 7. When the window opens go to communication and set it to USB
> 
> 8. Close this window and click on flash loader on the opening screen. A window will open.
> *8. Put a check beside "Complete Image Download" Also check "Skip Boot loader" Change from default 16kb to 32Kb*
> 
> 9. On the top of the flash loader hit the browse button and go to your folder 106 img file (*the actual firmware file in your desktop folder*).
> 
> 10. Insert the USB cable in the min plug on the projector and into your computer. (Wait for the drivers to load. This should take a minute with windows 7 or 8
> *11. Unplug the projector. Now, push the "power" and "auto" buttons at the same time. Plug in the projector while holding the buttons. The LED on the projector will turn red if you are in download mode (It must turn red to install the firmware. If it turns orange do this again until you only get the red led) This is very important.*
> 
> 12 *Click the Reset Bus and Start Download in the DLP Composer program*. *The upgrade process should take a few minutes*. A timer will start telling you how long it will take.
> 
> 13. Do not unplug anything during the process. When everything completes the LED on the projector will turn to standby orange.
> 
> 14. Unplug the USB cable and turn the projector on
> 
> 15 You will have to put all your settings back in and turn source select to auto
> 
> 16. Instructions are also available in the service manual PDF you downloaded to your folder.
> 
> 17. Only do this upgrade at your own risk and if you are familiar with doing firmware updates..
> 
> 18. You do not need the service tool to do the firmware update the firmware and write down your settings.




This is great. Thanks to whoever posted it.


I have FW 1.05. Is it worth the update to 1.06? Any place to view a change log?


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ScaryMovies*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5940#post_23594879
> 
> 
> Yeah she won't go for a black living room, and neither will I  I think I'll get her to agree on a nice decorative dark wallpaper on the wall behind the screen though.
> 
> The surrounding walls and the ceiling, I'm not so sure about. I'll do what I can though. Thanks for the tips!



Don't be too scared of your bright room colors. Since it is your first PJ, I'm sure it will be ok, might be more than ok.


My room is also completely white painted and I don't even have a screen, yet at night both color and contrast is still very good, in fact good enough that I'm now forgetting I still have a plasma...


No one is going to sit in a dark living room, especially you have a long dark winter in your country.


So I'd suggest don't touch anything or spend any money on the room, just mount the PJ and see how you feel.


My theory is (again from a beginner's point of view) in the dark scenes where you want the deepest black levels, there is not much light to begin with, therefore much less ambient light will be reflected back to cause trouble. It is the bright scene that will cause ambient light reflection, however since the image is very bright, the black level is masked by your eye to be perceived darker than it should be.


Feel free to correct me, I'm quite sure my theory has many holes, but from my real life experience I'm quite happy with this PJ even in a white wall/ceiling, light furnitured living room without a screen. In bright scenes, my entire room is so bright to the point that I can read a book, yet the screen color and contrast is still good. It is still not as good as the plasma, but just a little, and the impression of the huge screen size is more than enough to let me forget the plasma.


If I want to go up the black level into the JVC territory, than I might consider room treatment. But for the first PJ expectations, this Benq is certainly not afraid of bright rooms.


----------



## OZReddog

Hi Scary Movies, I am in Australia so we get very harsh sunlight. Our room is light colours like yours, cream walls and white ceiling, but we have a 1.8 m window on the left of our screen and a 2.7m window on the right. So far from ideal. The only time we have problems, with ambient/reflected light, is when we have strong sunlight outside. In this case we shut the sunblock curtains on both windows and the picture is great! On many days, even when the sun is out, you still get a watchable picture but shutting the curtains improves it no end. At night the picture is excellent even with the light ceiling and walls.


So my point would be don't worry about the wall and ceiling colours. Mount the projector and try it out. If ambient light is a problem, keeping in mind that this projector is bright, then perhaps invest in some inexpensive block out curtains or blinds. Your current blinds are semi transparent and less transparent ones will assist.


----------



## kremov

Hello,


Could you please help me with ceiling mount for the w1070 which have an extension ? The money is no problem


I need something easy to install and adjustable


And please please but a link from amazon because am shipping it overseas


Thank you


----------



## smokenz

I've used my projectors in complete white room for years and the picture has still be awesome.

And I also have a 4.5x2.8m(14.7x9.1ft) window/glass doorway to the left of my living room and have just accepted the image in the day needs the curtains closed.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdxrealtor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5940#post_23594905
> 
> 
> This is great. Thanks to whoever posted it.
> 
> 
> I have FW 1.05. Is it worth the update to 1.06? Any place to view a change log?



The change Log was published by RL Burnside.. A big thanks again to him for the firmware and information.



Fixes:


-1- Hg bridge problem symptom: can’t turn on a projector, but NDF after transportation; few cases found in BQC.

There is Hg (Mercury) in a lamp bulb. Whenever the liquid mercury make the Short-circuit of electrodes of the lamp, the unit can’t

be turn on. To change the cooling status and lamp ignition behavior can make mercury condense at different locations of a bulb.

Due to Hg (Mercury) changing the location in lamp bulbs during transportation, it will be NDF in ASP.

-2- To improve power-on while system initializing

-3- To improve Philips DVD compatibility issue(BQC)

-4- Add 3D format as appendix

-5- Adjust Audio Curve for BQjp

-6- Japanese OSD correction for Cool and Warm (BQjp)

-7-To enhance HDMI searching speed

-8- To update RC code for new remote RCV011

-9- To modify the gain value to improve HDMI signal searching ability

-10- To add model name W1250 in Factory OSD (only W1070)


Added support for 3D formats:

[email protected]/94/60 Hz -- SBS added

[email protected] - SBS added

[email protected]/24Hz - SBS added

[email protected]/60Hz - Top Bottom - added

[email protected] - Top Bottom - added


----------



## pdxrealtor

^^


Do you happen to know how much was from 1.05 to 1.06?


----------



## indio22

For anyone interested, looks like Amazon currently has the w1070 for $896. Not the best price it has been (was around $870 a few months ago), but not a bad price either for someone who is wanting to buy now.


----------



## LFM2

This is in response to ScaryMovies. I have the W1070 and can recommend it highly for your situation. At the size you are contemplating, it will be nearly as bright as a flat panel display of 55 inches. A grey screen will be better due to the ability to reject ambient light but a matte white would work too. If possible consider a DIY screen and one of the SilverFire paint mixes. You can research this in the DIY screen section. The main thing to consider is that this becomes a hobby much like audiophilia and for some there is no point of satisfaction. Some of these types may discourage you as they insist on a more ideal setting. While your situation is not an ideal home theater, it is functional and I guarantee that with some better window coverings you will be blown away when you watch your first movie. You may get the bug and could want to go further later. I think part of the function of this forum is to welcome new people into the hobby and give them encouragement. The W1070 is my third projector and I began the hobby about 15 years ago with a situation not that diferent from yours.


----------



## Timur Tuktarov

Hello everyone,

I'm looking for help regarding the firmware update to 1.06

I have been unsuccessful with it. The reason for that is the drivers. My PC (win 7 - 64) does not recognize the PJ.

I tried installing the drivers from DLP composer without any luck.

Windows lists the PJ as "unknown device" and I'm lost as how to make the drivers work. I deinstalled the thing completely several times, tried automatic drivers, tried the dlp composer drivers, tried both at once, tried manual setting, nothing works. Tried it in "on" state and tried it in the "download" state. the DLP composer does not see the PJ and gives off an error(no projectors available). I spent 3 hours on this, bought a mini-b usb cable too and no luck. sigh..



As for the PJ itself, been working for 1189 hours so far, no issues (cca 7,6 hours a day...) the current FW is at 1.04, but due to my AMD GPU it only lets me run the 3D in [email protected] so this FW update is a very important for me.




Looking for any ideas!

(I've read pages 181 till 199.. )


Thank you


----------



## utee05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kremov*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5940#post_23595439
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> Could you please help me with ceiling mount for the w1070 which have an extension ? The money is no problem
> 
> 
> I need something easy to install and adjustable
> 
> 
> And please please but a link from amazon because am shipping it overseas
> 
> 
> Thank you



I'd like to know this as well as I am looking for a ceiling mount that will take an extension up to 15".


----------



## pdxrealtor

Here ya go. I got the same mount in the 200 mm length. Youll need to hit the hardware store for shorter screws and some washers but otherwise it works great.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10911&cs_id=1091102&p_id=8802&seq=1&format=2


----------



## CheYC

Drywall started going up today in the basement. Priming/painting this weekend and next week and mounting this bad boy and a 110" screen next week. I'm so psyched.


----------



## pdxrealtor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5940#post_23599346
> 
> 
> Drywall started going up today in the basement. Priming/painting this weekend and next week and mounting this bad boy and a 110" screen next week. I'm so psyched.


Got a room build link?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Timur Tuktarov*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5940#post_23598794
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for help regarding the firmware update to 1.06
> 
> I have been unsuccessful with it. The reason for that is the drivers. My PC (win 7 - 64) does not recognize the PJ.
> 
> I tried installing the drivers from DLP composer without any luck.
> 
> Windows lists the PJ as "unknown device" and I'm lost as how to make the drivers work. I deinstalled the thing completely several times, tried automatic drivers, tried the dlp composer drivers, tried both at once, tried manual setting, nothing works. Tried it in "on" state and tried it in the "download" state. the DLP composer does not see the PJ and gives off an error(no projectors available). I spent 3 hours on this, bought a mini-b usb cable too and no luck. sigh..
> 
> 
> 
> As for the PJ itself, been working for 1189 hours so far, no issues (cca 7,6 hours a day...) the current FW is at 1.04, but due to my AMD GPU it only lets me run the 3D in [email protected] so this FW update is a very important for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for any ideas!
> 
> (I've read pages 181 till 199.. )
> 
> 
> Thank you



I suggest that if at all possible try a different usb port on your computer and see if the drivers load It seems that there is some kind of usb driver install error that is difficult to find. If you can do this put the projector into the update mode by being shure the red light is lit and then plug the usb cable into the projector and computer. Wait a few minutes and see if the drivers load. I had a problem with one of my usb ports with a device in the past. If this does not worth try to get access to a different computer.


Good luck.


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdxrealtor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5940#post_23599419
> 
> 
> Got a room build link?



I don't... Although you may have just tempted me to make one.


----------



## meditator1

I had a small issue with the drivers myself. What worked for me was to install the usb drivers from within windows at step 10 with the projector unplugged.( The drivers are in the composer routine.) That step says windows will load the drivers, but they didn't. Once the drivers are installed, at step ten windows will "load" the drivers. Proceed through the remaining steps from there. As others have written, follow the directions precisely, take your time, as there is a very real possibility of bricking the unit.


On a personal note...I need help. Last night my unit developed an issue. Bummed!! There is a purple-ish,diagonal, squiggly line running from the upper right-hand corner all the way down to the bottom left corner. It almost looks like a piece of hair or something over the lens. I can't imagine debris getting inside the projector, but maybe? Any thoughts, experiences with this would be appreciated. Otherwise, the picture quality remains excellent. Thought maybe it is a bulb issue, but the projector appears to be functioning normally otherwise.

Thanks,

Carl


----------



## Timur Tuktarov

Hello,

I tried fixing the drivers for the PJ in win 7, but I gave up, luckily I have an extra laptop, secondary backup PC and backup of that backup PC here xD.

The laptopt has win XP on it... the drivers installed without an issue and I was able to install v 1.06 in few minutes without a problem... sigh (should have done that earlier)


Thanks tho !


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Timur Tuktarov*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5940#post_23600450
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I tried fixing the drivers for the PJ in win 7, but I gave up, luckily I have an extra laptop, secondary backup PC and backup of that backup PC here xD.
> 
> The laptopt has win XP on it... the drivers installed without an issue and I was able to install v 1.06 in few minutes without a problem... sigh (should have done that earlier)
> 
> 
> Thanks tho !



Great. Sometimes driver installation can be weird.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meditator1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5940#post_23600344
> 
> 
> I had a small issue with the drivers myself. What worked for me was to install the usb drivers from within windows at step 10 with the projector unplugged.( The drivers are in the composer routine.) That step says windows will load the drivers, but they didn't. Once the drivers are installed, at step ten windows will "load" the drivers. Proceed through the remaining steps from there. As others have written, follow the directions precisely, take your time, as there is a very real possibility of bricking the unit.
> 
> 
> On a personal note...I need help. Last night my unit developed an issue. Bummed!! There is a purple-ish,diagonal, squiggly line running from the upper right-hand corner all the way down to the bottom left corner. It almost looks like a piece of hair or something over the lens. I can't imagine debris getting inside the projector, but maybe? Any thoughts, experiences with this would be appreciated. Otherwise, the picture quality remains excellent. Thought maybe it is a bulb issue, but the projector appears to be functioning normally otherwise.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Carl



I wonder if it is possible to take the lens out to see if something got on the inside portion of it? You might want to look at the poster service manual for instructions. I think the links are on page 181 or 182. If you can't find them pm me with your email and I will send you the PDF.


----------



## THe_Flash

As far as drivers, I never installed any and I never noticed that Windows did either. I used Win8 x64 and went right into DLP composer and did the update without any issues.


----------



## meditator1

Congratulations, nicely done. I think you'll find the benefits worth the effort.

c


----------



## meditator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5940#post_23600924
> 
> 
> I wonder if it is possible to take the lens out to see if something got on the inside portion of it? You might want to look at the poster service manual for instructions. I think the links are on page 181 or 182. If you can't find them pm me with your email and I will send you the PDF.



Thanks, rwestley. It's worth a shot. Hate the thought of being without this if it is something serious. Just stopped home for a few minutes, so I'll look for that when I get home in a couple of hours or so. If I don't see it, I will PM you. As always, thanks for the help.

Carl


----------



## smokenz

i did the update with no issues.

noticed the hdmi handshake is faster when changing desktop resolutions.

haven't tested out much of the new 3d options yet. but i did end up getting Nvidia 3dtv play, which has unlocked more 3d in my games. metro last light looks pretty impressive at 720p. nice and smooth, no crosstalk, easy on the eyes. also helps that im getting pretty solid 60fps so the motion is smooth.


so far, i'm really enjoying this projector.


the only side note id make is that i have the VIP glasses. and althogh they are really good, i do notice they reflect from behind, so depending where i sit i can see a photo frame behind me haha. has anyone tried to heat up and move the position of 3d glasses to prevent reflection from behind? if i could solve this, id say the 3d is pretty much perfect for what 3d can offer these days


----------



## plangevin

Hi guys,


I'm having issues with my W1250 (w1070). I just bought it last week and finally set it up last night and I've noticed that every time I start up my projector, it won't detect any sources. I always need to unplug /replug the hdmi from the projector for it to pick up everything?


Here is my setup:


W1070 to AVR-1912 to PS3 / RASPBMC



I've tried connecting my projector to a decent powerbar, as opposed to the wall outlet and I am using a 15' HDMI Flat cable, which is brand new.


Has anyone had this issue and found the source of the problem?


Thanks!


----------



## rolling01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plangevin*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5940#post_23604548
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone had this issue and found the source of the problem?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



The problem is the seating of the hdmi cable in the projector. A few people have found trimming around the connector to allow it to fit better has worked.


----------



## plangevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolling01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5940#post_23604710
> 
> 
> The problem is the seating of the hdmi cable in the projector. A few people have found trimming around the connector to allow it to fit better has worked.



That simple? That's fantastic.


I'll give that a try tonight when I get home. Thumbs up for you ;-)


----------



## Scotty Leon

I have had this projector for over 1 month and I love it. Does anyone have any optimum settings for football? Also Oblivion is now my goto movie to show my projector off.




thanks


----------



## djkest

Just wondering if anyone can take a look at my plans for my theater room to make sure that I am not missing some sort of glaring issue. I am planning on getting the BenQ w1070, I have saved up $650 so far. I did see it as cheap at $850 a couple weeks ago on Amazon, but it's around $900 now. Anyway, the room is 12 x 18 but the viewing distance from the chairs to the screen will be about 10' 6". I am planning on a 100" Elite Screen Fixed fram screen with 1.0 gain (matte white). It will be flanked by some tower speakers.


With a 100" screen in mind, my throw distance should be right around 9', which means I will ceiling mount the PJ 9' back from the screen. The lens will be 14-16" from the ceiling, since the lens needs to be within 2" of the screen's top edge.


I put this together by converting the mm to feet.










I have already purchased a monoprice 22 gauge high-speed certified HDMI cable to run through the ceiling. I will be putting an electrical outlet in the ceiling near the expected PJ location for power.


----------



## djkest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5970#post_23605680
> 
> 
> Looks like you have done your homework. The projector distances should work out fine. My only input is that I would go with a larger screen. At 10.5 feet a 120" screen would be great if you can swing it.
> 
> The W1070 has tons of light to go even larger.



Thanks for your reply. Due to the odd shape of my room and other factors, 100" is the biggest I can go. I am going from a 46" TV at about the same viewing distance, so I think I'll be OK, at least for now.


----------



## sojodave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djkest*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5940#post_23605508
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone can take a look at my plans for my theater room to make sure that I am not missing some sort of glaring issue. I am planning on getting the BenQ w1070, I have saved up $650 so far. I did see it as cheap at $850 a couple weeks ago on Amazon, but it's around $900 now. Anyway, the room is 12 x 18 but the viewing distance from the chairs to the screen will be about 10' 6". I am planning on a 100" Elite Screen Fixed fram screen with 1.0 gain (matte white). It will be flanked by some tower speakers.
> 
> 
> With a 100" screen in mind, my throw distance should be right around 9', which means I will ceiling mount the PJ 9' back from the screen. The lens will be 14-16" from the ceiling, since the lens needs to be within 2" of the screen's top edge.
> 
> 
> I put this together by converting the mm to feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have already purchased a monoprice 22 gauge high-speed certified HDMI cable to run through the ceiling. I will be putting an electrical outlet in the ceiling near the expected PJ location for power.


  


I have the 100" electric screen from Elite and my projector is 10'5" back from the screen. You will want to order a one-plug surge protector for your projector to go into your plug. Amazon has some that are pretty cheap. I got the cheap Monoprice mount, but it works great.


----------



## mrh1

Hi,

Ok so I have updated to 1.06, I'm using a HTPC with AMD GPU 6*** using the latest drivers, if I set the PC for 1080p 60hz, I can only select top & bottom for 3d. I have to change the PC to 1080i 30hz to select sbs mode...

Having read the post people are able to select sbs when in 1080p 60hz, what am I doing wrong. Have tried it through XBMC and direct using VCL player.

Anyone got any ideas


----------



## Ilia82

Hi guys, just want a clarification on:


11. Unplug the projector. Now, push the "power" and "auto" buttons at the same time. Plug in the projector while holding the buttons. The LED on the projector will turn red if you are in download mode (It must turn red to install the firmware. If it turns orange do this again until you only get the red led) This is very important.


When you say unplug is it from power or from USB?


What I am doing is powering it down waiting till complete off (fan off), then pressing the two buttons while pluging the power plug back, it goes to red state straight away (no fan is spinning) - but at that time dlp composer is reporting "no USB projector" where as before it was fine, reset bus also reports no USB projector connected.


Thanks in advance


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrh1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5970#post_23606273
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Ok so I have updated to 1.06, I'm using a HTPC with AMD GPU 6*** using the latest drivers, if I set the PC for 1080p 60hz, I can only select top & bottom for 3d. I have to change the PC to 1080i 30hz to select sbs mode...
> 
> Having read the post people are able to select sbs when in 1080p 60hz, what am I doing wrong. Have tried it through XBMC and direct using VCL player.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas


Set your PC to 1080p/24Hz and it ll play SBS, TB and FP.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ilia82*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5970#post_23606390
> 
> 
> When you say unplug is it from power or from USB?



No, you have to unplug the power cord. It is quite inconvenient and difficult to do it while mounted, but you have to do this. Or, if you have a hard switch on power outlet, you can use that instead of unplugging the power cord.


Also to remember, that after the power cord is plugged in, do not immeditately release the 2 buttons. Keep them pressed for a few more seconds, otherwise it won't go into download mode.


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdxrealtor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5940#post_23599419
> 
> 
> Got a room build link?


 http://www.avsforum.com/t/1485079/movie-sports-yankees-room


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scotty Leon*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5940#post_23604939
> 
> 
> Also Oblivion is now my goto movie to show my projector off.


Yeah wow! Just watched it for the first time tonite with a coworker. It looked magnificent.


----------



## LFM2

Ilia82, I got that error message when I started the step where you hit the Flashdownloader button and change the settings. At that point, the projector had not been connected at all. In the next step the USB was connected while the projector is turned on and the drivers load automatically. A message comes up that the drivers are installed. Were you able to install the drivers? If you did that successfully then there is communication between the projector and your computer. I personally did not complete the upgrade until the next day. I disconnected the USB cable and then reconnected the next day and everything went fine.If you got the drivers to download then possibly the USB cable is intermittently defective.You do unplug the projector from the AC and leave the USB connected when putting the projector in the download mode.


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5970#post_23606824
> 
> 
> Yeah wow! Just watched it for the first time tonite with a coworker. It looked magnificent.


Oblivion looks great on this PJ! I just wish ALL MOVIES were filmed in this manner. I really don't like the "film grain" look some movies have. The close up shot of TC's face after he wakes up looks great!


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokenz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5940#post_23604330
> 
> 
> the only side note id make is that i have the VIP glasses. and althogh they are really good, i do notice they reflect from behind, so depending where i sit i can see a photo frame behind me haha. has anyone tried to heat up and move the position of 3d glasses to prevent reflection from behind? if i could solve this, id say the 3d is pretty much perfect for what 3d can offer these days



I have had the same problem as I have the projector slightly above my chair back level and to the left. This gives a light patch reflection in the glasses. I found that the light got in via the top left corner of the glasses in my case, as the light source was from there. I found that if I cupped my hand around the glasses the light patch (reflection) was stopped.


I applied some tape 'flaps' (i.e. attached to the frame front only and leaning on the arms, so the arms could still be closed) I also trimmed the tape to fit around the curve of my face. It worked. You could also use cardboard.


I also found that the addition of the flaps stopped the glasses loosing sync when the sunlight level changed outside. We have a 1.8m window on the left of the screen and a 2.7m window on the right. So ambient light can cause problems during the day. We have heavy sunblock curtains that can be closed when sun levels are extreme.


----------



## vanylapep

Hi, is it normal that when powered off there's a green led and orange led that are always on?


----------



## Ilia82

Thanks guys for the help, the concern I had was that I was using a virtual machine (VMware) since I don't have a windows machine at home, so win7 didn't work at all for me, it was not finding the projector thru USB, but winxp did, and so far so good - updated and running. Longest 5 mins of my life







.


----------



## mrh1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5970#post_23606408
> 
> 
> Set your PC to 1080p/24Hz and it ll play SBS, TB and FP.



Thanks that worked...


----------



## mrh1

I do have another problem with the 3d glasses staying in sync.


I do sit about 2.3meters away from the 200cm screen, I have to look up slightly, the bottom of the projector screen (white part) is just below eye level, don't know if this is a problem.


below is an email i sent to benq, haven't had a reply yet.


I have a problem when using 3d on my Benq W1070 projector using Benq 3D glasses (rechargeable ones).

I cannot get the glasses to stay in sync, works fine for about 30-40 sec then the lens in the glasses start to flash with a red tint and then goes almost solarized through the glasses, the picture on the screen is fine and just shows the blurred 3d image. You suggested a shorter HDMI lead as the one I'm using is 9 meters, have swapped it out for a 3 meter one, I still have the problem. This is playing back 3d Blue ray, but any 3d content give the same problem.

If I hold the glasses front first into the projector light beam, they sync straight away but then lose it about 30 sec after I have sat down.

The glasses are fully charged.


The projector is mounted inverted on a wall behind me and is projected onto a pullup screen.


Does anyone have any ideas....


Regards,


Martin


----------



## vagos1103gr1

Hello everybody. I have connected all my devices through the yamaha the-4065 and the hdmi out to tv but if I want to. Connect the projector I am gonna need an hdmi splitter cause the receiver has only one hdmi out. Do you recommend me any good one?


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vagos1103gr1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5970#post_23609801
> 
> 
> Hello everybody. I have connected all my devices through the yamaha the-4065 and the hdmi out to tv but if I want to. Connect the projector I am gonna need an hdmi splitter cause the receiver has only one hdmi out. Do you recommend me any good one?



I had one that worked fine... I bought it from MonoPrice.


----------



## pdxrealtor

Anyone notice a very high pitch sound from this PJ when it's off and the room is silent? Almost exactly like that sound you get when you dim your lights almost all the way, but not quite to off.


----------



## vagos1103gr1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ellisr63*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5970#post_23610029
> 
> 
> I had one that worked fine... I bought it from MonoPrice.



Can you tell me please the brand or can you give me the link?


----------



## teeger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vanylapep*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5970#post_23607580
> 
> 
> Hi, is it normal that when powered off there's a green led and orange led that are always on?



It's funny that you would ask about the green and orange led lights BOTH being on when the unit is powered off. I just noticed this last night, when I walked into the darkened room where my projector is installed. Maybe it's always been like this . . . but I thought it a bit odd . . . I always thought that the orange light was the ONLY led that displays when the unit isn't powered on.


Later tonight I should power up the projector to see if it's running okay.


Any thoughts?


Ian


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdxrealtor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5970#post_23610041
> 
> 
> Anyone notice a very high pitch sound from this PJ when it's off and the room is silent? Almost exactly like that sound you get when you dim your lights almost all the way, but not quite to off.



I have that too. But this only happens on my second one. My first 1070 never had this. It may be the cooling of the lamp, may be something else. If I unplug the power cord, the very high pitch and very faint noise stopped. So it is somehow power related. I had this noise since day one but since nobody had mentioned it, I thought it might be an isolated case.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5970#post_23610242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdxrealtor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5970#post_23610041
> 
> 
> Anyone notice a very high pitch sound from this PJ when it's off and the room is silent? Almost exactly like that sound you get when you dim your lights almost all the way, but not quite to off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have that too. But this only happens on my second one. My first 1070 never had this. It may be the cooling of the lamp, may be something else. If I unplug the power cord, the very high pitch and very faint noise stopped. So it is somehow power related. I had this noise since day one but since nobody had mentioned it, I thought it might be an isolated case.
Click to expand...


+1 - guessing its the PSU. I'm running at 220V input; are you guys the same?


Doesn't bother me much; also had it since day 1...


----------



## LFM2

Glad your update worked out Ilia. I hear when you say the longest 5 minutes of your life. I'm probably the least computer savy guy on this entire forum. I had my share of difficulties getting the download to work but was really proud of myself when I got it to download. I had taken my unit down from the ceiling to do the update. I remounted it on the ceiling and powered it up and my heart sank. There was no BenQ logo and the menus wouldn't display. I thought I'm out of my league here and so I called and left a message on a friends answering machine. He is an electrical engineer and specialized in computer systems. I was going over and over everything I had done in my head and it finally occurred to me that I had put the lens cap back on to protect it during the remounting. Needless to say, I was ecstatic when It worked perfectly without the lens cap. I couldn't take back the voicemail though.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LFM2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5970#post_23610473
> 
> 
> I was going over and over everything I had done in my head and it finally occurred to me that I had put the lens cap back on to protect it during the remounting. Needless to say, I was ecstatic when It worked perfectly without the lens cap.



Haha... Happend to me on another occasion too...


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vagos1103gr1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5970#post_23610130
> 
> 
> Can you tell me please the brand or can you give me the link?



I believe this is the one I got... http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=101&cp_id=10113&cs_id=1011306&p_id=8204&seq=1&format=2


----------



## vagos1103gr1

What about this ? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0097K46FE/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 . Is gonna be ok with this? I already ordered. Is gonna support 3d?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vagos1103gr1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5970#post_23611175
> 
> 
> What about this ? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0097K46FE/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 . Is gonna be ok with this? I already ordered. Is gonna support 3d?



You have to be careful with HDMI switches and 3D. I am using the following switch which is more expensive and very small. It does pass HDCP and will support 3D.

http://www.amazon.com/Sewell-HDMI-Bi-Directional-Switch-Passthrough/dp/B00629NHW6/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1376051660&sr=8-8&keywords=hdmi+switch 


The first switch should also be ok since it will also pass HDCP.


----------



## farleyville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5970#post_23611621
> 
> 
> You have to be careful with HDMI switches and 3D. I am using the following switch which is more expensive and very small. It does pass HDCP and will support 3D.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sewell-HDMI-Bi-Directional-Switch-Passthrough/dp/B00629NHW6/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1376051660&sr=8-8&keywords=hdmi+switch
> 
> 
> The first switch should also be ok since it will also pass HDCP.



Will any of these HDMI splitters actually split the signal and allow video on two display devices simultaneously. The one linked above seems to be an either or solution, not a BOTH. I have a flat panel in a gaming area, and the projector in the movie room, that I'd like to feed the same source too simultaneously.


----------



## Mr.G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *farleyville*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5970#post_23611676
> 
> 
> Will any of these HDMI splitters actually split the signal and allow video on two display devices simultaneously. The one linked above seems to be an either or solution, not a BOTH. I have a flat panel in a gaming area, and the projector in the movie room, that I'd like to feed the same source too simultaneously.



You need a splitter - not a switch. Check to see if your flat panel and projector are the same resolution - ie 1080p. Otherwise the lowest common resolution is the one that is feed to both devices. In other words if you have a 720p flat panel and 1080p projector (or vice-versa) they will both get 720p. You can get a passive or powered splitter but I recommend powered. Monoprice has several HDMI splitters, the one I own is the #8154 and it's been trouble-free. None of my devices are 3D. They have a new model (no reviews yet) that does 4K and 3D.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/search.asp?keyword=hdmi+splitter


----------



## mrh1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrh1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5970#post_23608609
> 
> 
> I do have another problem with the 3d glasses staying in sync.
> 
> 
> I do sit about 2.3meters away from the 200cm screen, I have to look up slightly, the bottom of the projector screen (white part) is just below eye level, don't know if this is a problem.
> 
> 
> below is an email i sent to benq, haven't had a reply yet.
> 
> 
> I have a problem when using 3d on my Benq W1070 projector using Benq 3D glasses (rechargeable ones).
> 
> I cannot get the glasses to stay in sync, works fine for about 30-40 sec then the lens in the glasses start to flash with a red tint and then goes almost solarized through the glasses, the picture on the screen is fine and just shows the blurred 3d image. You suggested a shorter HDMI lead as the one I'm using is 9 meters, have swapped it out for a 3 meter one, I still have the problem. This is playing back 3d Blue ray, but any 3d content give the same problem.
> 
> If I hold the glasses front first into the projector light beam, they sync straight away but then lose it about 30 sec after I have sat down.
> 
> The glasses are fully charged.
> 
> 
> The projector is mounted inverted on a wall behind me and is projected onto a pullup screen.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas....
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Martin



I got an response from Benq, just wondering what peoples views of these glasses is.

Regards,

Martin


Dear Mr Hamilton,


I just have a feedback from my product specialist, which confirmed that in the situation in which the projector sits behind the person who watch the screen, the second generation glasses have shown sometimes a similar problem of synchronization.

These glasses are now discontinued and at the end of the month the new generation will be released, which will not have any problems.

Alternatively, you can purchase the Sainsonic glasses form the link below. These glasses have been tested with the W1070 and works perfectly

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B006CHD67O/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 


Please, feel free to contact us for any further assistance or information you may need.

Kind Regards,


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrh1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6000#post_23612223
> 
> 
> I got an response from Benq, just wondering what peoples views of these glasses is.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Martin
> 
> 
> Dear Mr Hamilton,
> 
> 
> I just have a feedback from my product specialist, which confirmed that in the situation in which the projector sits behind the person who watch the screen, the second generation glasses have shown sometimes a similar problem of synchronization.
> 
> These glasses are now discontinued and at the end of the month the new generation will be released, which will not have any problems.
> 
> Alternatively, you can purchase the Sainsonic glasses form the link below. These glasses have been tested with the W1070 and works perfectly
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B006CHD67O/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> Please, feel free to contact us for any further assistance or information you may need.
> 
> Kind Regards,



The Sansonic glasses do not do a great job blocking the red flash.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6000#post_23612512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrh1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6000#post_23612223
> 
> 
> I got an response from Benq, just wondering what peoples views of these glasses is.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Martin
> 
> 
> Dear Mr Hamilton,
> 
> 
> I just have a feedback from my product specialist, which confirmed that in the situation in which the projector sits behind the person who watch the screen, the second generation glasses have shown sometimes a similar problem of synchronization.
> 
> These glasses are now discontinued and at the end of the month the new generation will be released, which will not have any problems.
> 
> Alternatively, you can purchase the Sainsonic glasses form the link below. These glasses have been tested with the W1070 and works perfectly
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B006CHD67O/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> Please, feel free to contact us for any further assistance or information you may need.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sansonic glasses do not do a great job blocking the red flash.
Click to expand...

 

Which glasses are generally considered to be the most suitable for the w1070?  I haven't really bothered with 3D so far, but a few of my Blurays came with a 3D version so I might just take a look. Thanks.


----------



## petesvt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6000#post_23612652
> 
> 
> Which glasses are generally considered to be the most suitable for the w1070?  I haven't really bothered with 3D so far, but a few of my Blurays came with a 3D version so I might just take a look. Thanks.



3D TV Corp and Dimensional optics are good. I like the Dimensional's a bit more, they do cost more then the 3DTV Corp's. There are other glasses as well but these are the only two I have tried. You can also check out this thread..

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1448720/benq-w1070-144hz-compatible-dlp-link-3d-glasses


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petesvt*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6000#post_23612925
> 
> 
> 3D TV Corp and Dimensional optics are good. I like the Dimensional's a bit more, they do cost more then the 3DTV Corp's. There are other glasses as well but these are the only two I have tried. You can also check out this thread..
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1448720/benq-w1070-144hz-compatible-dlp-link-3d-glasses



Totally agree these are the best.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petesvt*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6000#post_23612925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6000#post_23612652
> 
> 
> Which glasses are generally considered to be the most suitable for the w1070?  I haven't really bothered with 3D so far, but a few of my Blurays came with a 3D version so I might just take a look. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3D TV Corp and Dimensional optics are good. I like the Dimensional's a bit more, they do cost more then the 3DTV Corp's. There are other glasses as well but these are the only two I have tried. You can also check out this thread..
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1448720/benq-w1070-144hz-compatible-dlp-link-3d-glasses
Click to expand...

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6000#post_23612928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petesvt*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6000#post_23612925
> 
> 
> 3D TV Corp and Dimensional optics are good. I like the Dimensional's a bit more, they do cost more then the 3DTV Corp's. There are other glasses as well but these are the only two I have tried. You can also check out this thread..
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1448720/benq-w1070-144hz-compatible-dlp-link-3d-glasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree these are the best.
Click to expand...

 

Thanks guys. Thanks for the links too.


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vagos1103gr1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5970#post_23609801
> 
> 
> Hello everybody. I have connected all my devices through the yamaha the-4065 and the hdmi out to tv but if I want to. Connect the projector I am gonna need an hdmi splitter cause the receiver has only one hdmi out. Do you recommend me any good one?


Good excuse to upgrade to a receiver with dual hdmi out?


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6000#post_23612652
> 
> 
> Which glasses are generally considered to be the most suitable for the w1070?  I haven't really bothered with 3D so far, but a few of my Blurays came with a 3D version so I might just take a look. Thanks.


Like everyone mentioned 3DTV glasses. Be surprise watching 3D with this pj. I don't want to watch 2D any more.


----------



## mrh1

I tried the Dimensional optics glasses and I couldn't get them to sync at all, the glasses looked great and so was the tech support, but ended up with a refund...


----------



## farleyville

Would the 3dTV glasses work on a 5 and 7 year old? Or would I need to get a smaller kids pair for them?

Any experience anyone?


----------



## Cowboys

It is very loose on my 7yrs old but still work.


----------



## mrh1

interestingly the glasses Benq recommend for me are not 144Hz.... how strange is that...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B006CHD67O/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrh1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6000#post_23613332
> 
> 
> interestingly the glasses Benq recommend for me are not 144Hz.... how strange is that...
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B006CHD67O/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



I think you will find that if you look up Sainsonic glasses on ebay they are all 96 - 144 hz and not limited to 120hz. Amazon are lazy in updating the listings!


BUT ... contact them and ask the obvious. Keep in mind that many people find Sainsonic glasses to be poor. Check out the glasses specific thread mentioned above. I use and prefer these glasses but they have non rechargeable batteries, some people prefer rechargeable ones: VIP 3D DLP-Link 3D Glasses http://www.ebay.com/itm/130827722094?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 


My other preference (for guests) are these: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281071032288&clk_rvr_id=508729301935 , much cheaper and just as good with rechargeable batteries.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrh1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6000#post_23613252
> 
> 
> I tried the Dimensional optics glasses and I couldn't get them to sync at all, the glasses looked great and so was the tech support, but ended up with a refund...



Something had to be wrong because I and many others have these glasses and they work great. I wonder if you got a few pairs of the older versions. I originally got the old ones from Amazon and had to return them. The new ones work great and they are the best glasses around.


----------



## DaGamePimp

Regarding the HDMI Splitter...


I have mentioned this before but get this one and be done... http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10113&cs_id=1011306&p_id=7522&seq=1&format=2 


Jason


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6000#post_23612512
> 
> 
> The Sansonic glasses do not do a great job blocking the red flash.



Strange I hear many people said this. But on my $17 ebay Sansonic glass I hardly see red background, if at all. I don't know how other glass can do a better job. A bit brighter?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6000#post_23614660
> 
> 
> Strange I hear many people said this. But on my $17 ebay Sansonic glass I hardly see red background, if at all. I don't know how other glass can do a better job. A bit brighter?



Not strange at all. Just compare them and you will see the difference. I find the blacks are gray with the Sansonic glasses caused by not fully blocking the red flash. I have compared them to the 3dTV, Benq's or Dimensional Optics 3DActive ones and the blacks are better with these.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6000#post_23614502
> 
> 
> Regarding the HDMI Splitter...
> 
> 
> I have mentioned this before but get this one and be done... http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10113&cs_id=1011306&p_id=7522&seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> Jason



This is a very good splitter but you must be aware that when you change resolution you probably will have to turn the splitter power off and back on. It seems that all splitters keep the previous resolution settings. You also will not be able to send a 3D image to one set and a 2D to another.


----------



## brad8383

Hey Guys,


I've recently bought this Projector and have one issue that I'm unsure of. Every time I use the Projector, after exactly 2 hours it will go to the Blue Screen and have "Source Checking..." for a few seconds then it will go back to what I'm viewing. I have a feeling it has something to do with the Projector, but I've looked through all the settings and am still not sure what could be causing it to do this. I'm using Smart Eco, could that be the problem?


My TV and Projector are connected to an HDMI Splitter, which is connected to my receiver. I've had no troubles with my TV, only this one issue with the projector. Any help would be appreciated.


Thanks.


----------



## vanylapep

Anyone has a link to the 1.06 firmware? They don't even have it on the Benq.ca !


----------



## mrh1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6000#post_23613728
> 
> 
> I think you will find that if you look up Sainsonic glasses on ebay they are all 96 - 144 hz and not limited to 120hz. Amazon are lazy in updating the listings!
> 
> 
> BUT ... contact them and ask the obvious. Keep in mind that many people find Sainsonic glasses to be poor. Check out the glasses specific thread mentioned above. I use and prefer these glasses but they have non rechargeable batteries, some people prefer rechargeable ones: VIP 3D DLP-Link 3D Glasses http://www.ebay.com/itm/130827722094?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> 
> My other preference (for guests) are these: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281071032288&clk_rvr_id=508729301935 , much cheaper and just as good with rechargeable batteries.



The glasses that Benq recommended are definitely not 144Hz see link below..

http://www.sainsonic.com/3d-active-glasses/3d-for-dlp/for-benq/sainsonic-dlp-link-compatible-3d-glasses.html


----------



## vanylapep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brad8383*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6000#post_23614810
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> I've recently bought this Projector and have one issue that I'm unsure of. Every time I use the Projector, after exactly 2 hours it will go to the Blue Screen and have "Source Checking..." for a few seconds then it will go back to what I'm viewing. I have a feeling it has something to do with the Projector, but I've looked through all the settings and am still not sure what could be causing it to do this. I'm using Smart Eco, could that be the problem?
> 
> 
> My TV and Projector are connected to an HDMI Splitter, which is connected to my receiver. I've had no troubles with my TV, only this one issue with the projector. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Hey,


How did you activate Smart Eco? I couldn't find it in the menu settings. Also, do you know when the Eco Black is activated or not? When pressing it, the projector doesn't say much on screen so I'm never sure it's on or off.


Thanks!


----------



## mrh1

there's a green button on the remote control called smart eco, if you press it, it should cycle through the three modes as displayed in the top left hand corner of the screen.


----------



## rolling01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vanylapep*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6000#post_23614837
> 
> 
> Anyone has a link to the 1.06 firmware? They don't even have it on the Benq.ca !



I believe there's a link on page 181 if I remember correctly


edit. here you go
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5400#post_23501729


----------



## ellisr63

I have just started to notice a little noise on mine... When I walk around the front of the unit I can hear a noise that makes me think it is the color wheel. The noise is not loud and is only noticeable then I am standing in front of the projector and appears to be coming from the opposite side of the projector as the lense is. The noise is like a chatter ( almost like when we were kids and put a card on the spokes of our bike wheels). Is this the same noise others were having when they had noise problems? I have 357 hours on the projector which is ceiling mounted and runs in ECO mode.


----------



## ellisr63

I decided to return it and take my chances with the replacement since I am coming up on the 30 day return. If I go beyond the 30 days I assume they would send me a refurbished one. Hopefully I will get a good one.


----------



## vanylapep

Thanks for the links!


is it normal that this PJ is generating lots of heat on the right side?


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6000#post_23614733
> 
> 
> This is a very good splitter but you must be aware that when you change resolution you probably will have to turn the splitter power off and back on. It seems that all splitters keep the previous resolution settings. You also will not be able to send a 3D image to one set and a 2D to another.



I change resolutions all the time and have no need to reset the splitter (one display is 2D and the other is 3D as well, no issues until a loss of power).


Indeed you cannot send 2D and 3D at the same time as this is not a matrix splitter nor what it was designed to do, but then that should be a given seeing how it offers a single input.


Jason


----------



## petesvt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brad8383*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6000#post_23614810
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> I've recently bought this Projector and have one issue that I'm unsure of. Every time I use the Projector, after exactly 2 hours it will go to the Blue Screen and have "Source Checking..." for a few seconds then it will go back to what I'm viewing. I have a feeling it has something to do with the Projector, but I've looked through all the settings and am still not sure what could be causing it to do this. I'm using Smart Eco, could that be the problem?
> 
> 
> My TV and Projector are connected to an HDMI Splitter, which is connected to my receiver. I've had no troubles with my TV, only this one issue with the projector. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Have you tried to connect the HDMI directly to the projector from source? If you could try running the HDMI right from your player or cable box etc to the projector. I have used Smart Eco and never had any problems. Also I have never seen a blue screen on my projector. When my projector has lost signal, I knocked the HDMI loose when I was adjusting the picture to the screen, the only thing that happens is it says source searching in the bottom right corner.


----------



## pdxrealtor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5970#post_23610318
> 
> 
> +1 - guessing its the PSU. I'm running at 220V input; are you guys the same?
> 
> 
> Doesn't bother me much; also had it since day 1...



110 volt here. I havent tried unplugging it.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6000#post_23615766
> 
> 
> I change resolutions all the time and have no need to reset the splitter (one display is 2D and the other is 3D as well, no issues until a loss of power).
> 
> 
> Indeed you cannot send 2D and 3D at the same time as this is not a matrix splitter nor what it was designed to do, but then that should be a given seeing how it offers a single input.
> 
> 
> Jason



I think you hit on it regarding the loss of power or if the power is off on one of the components in the chain. I tried to use the splitter with my JVCRS45 and Benq W1070 and I had resolution issues. I am now using a HDMI switch with no problems.


----------



## HASHMAX

have a mod or hack for NVIDIA 3D TV PLAY DRIVER? for enable support 1080p30hz? cuz 1080p24hz 3d-bluray unreal watch


----------



## HASHMAX

cuz AMD enabled this option in driver for 3D HDMI 1.4a


----------



## rolling01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petesvt*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6000#post_23615934
> 
> 
> Have you tried to connect the HDMI directly to the projector from source? If you could try running the HDMI right from your player or cable box etc to the projector. I have used Smart Eco and never had any problems. *Also I have never seen a blue screen on my projector.* When my projector has lost signal, I knocked the HDMI loose when I was adjusting the picture to the screen, the only thing that happens is it says source searching in the bottom right corner.



There is a setting in the menu for "background" color,


----------



## smokenz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HASHMAX*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6030#post_23617049
> 
> 
> have a mod or hack for NVIDIA 3D TV PLAY DRIVER? for enable support 1080p30hz? cuz 1080p24hz 3d-bluray unreal watch



i have this installed as a trial and it enables 1080p/24 and 720p/60 as the only 3d options for frame packing. i believe the 30hz would only be for SBS or something.


I have no problem with Bluray at 24p frame packed. movies are mastered in this format and as long as they have decent 3d, the quality has been good.


----------



## HASHMAX

movie 30fps ... you watch 24 ... so?


----------



## deez

Hi,

Just got the 1070 hooked up and mounted to an 8ft ceiling at 106' screen and it looks fantastic. My question is why cant we change the basic color settings over HDMI? And if not does anyone have settings they can post?


Also using this mount from Monoprice:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10911&cs_id=1091102&p_id=3875&seq=1&format=2 



Has 2 sizes one is about 7" and the other about 12". Fits perfectly and has included screws.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6030#post_23621995
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Just got the 1070 hooked up and mounted to an 8ft ceiling at 106' screen and it looks fantastic. My question is why cant we change the basic color settings over HDMI? And if not does anyone have settings they can post?


 

The HDMI standard precludes the use of basic colour setting changes as they should not be required. Most manufacturers ignore this. I suspect BenQ had to do this to get the ISF certification for the w1070. As it has a full CMS you don't really need the basic colour controls.


----------



## CheYC

So I'm in the process of putting the mustang low profile mount on my projector and I'm having a bit of difficulty finding the "center of gravity". Does it have to be exact for effective mounting? When I pick it up now with the mount on it I can feel like it wants to lean back and to the right. Anyone have any advice? Thanks!


----------



## pdxrealtor

search google for benq w1070 calibration settings. I took mine from here- http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/w1070/calibration.php and it looks darn good. But what do I know? lol....


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdxrealtor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6030#post_23622081
> 
> 
> search google for benq w1070 calibration settings. I took mine from here- http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/w1070/calibration.php and it looks darn good. But what do I know? lol....



I'd also recommend trying these: http://www.avforums.com/forums/projectors/1761516-benq-w1070-reviewer-s-recommended-best-settings.html 


It's what I've been using until I get enough time to calibrate. They look really good.


----------



## petesvt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6030#post_23622126
> 
> 
> I'd also recommend trying these: http://www.avforums.com/forums/projectors/1761516-benq-w1070-reviewer-s-recommended-best-settings.html
> 
> 
> It's what I've been using until I get enough time to calibrate. They look really good.



Agreed these settings look good.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6000#post_23614725
> 
> 
> Not strange at all. Just compare them and you will see the difference. I find the blacks are gray with the Sansonic glasses caused by not fully blocking the red flash. I have compared them to the 3dTV, Benq's or Dimensional Optics 3DActive ones and the blacks are better with these.



I may try some 3dtv glasses. There are several different models, do they have the same performance?


For example, this one looks exactly like a Sansonic. Possibly just a rebadged product?
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Rechargeable-TrueColor-UltraLite-DLP-LINK-Glasses-ONE-/150880907535?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item232133f10f 


This one is slightly different and more expensive.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/One-Newest-144HZ-Rechargeable-DLP-Link-3D-Active-Shutter-Glasses-/151061066290?pt=US_Video_Glasses&hash=item232bf0f232 


This one appears to be too bulky and I don't like it.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/DLP-LINK-Glasses-ONE-Mitsubishi-Samsung-DLP-TV-DLP-Link-Projectors-/160868145295?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25747d188f 


I may go with the 2nd one. Any comment on its performance?


----------



## pdxrealtor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6030#post_23622126
> 
> 
> I'd also recommend trying these: http://www.avforums.com/forums/projectors/1761516-benq-w1070-reviewer-s-recommended-best-settings.html
> 
> 
> It's what I've been using until I get enough time to calibrate. They look really good.



anyone compared the two? I came across these when searching for the settings I ended up with, but they just seemed to involved. Not for me to dive into, just in general.


If you read the text and not just the settings you'll see there is some real calibration behind the settings from projector review.com.


Just curious. I can always pop these in and see what I prefer. Just wondering if anyone else has tried both.


----------



## smokenz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HASHMAX*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6030#post_23620287
> 
> 
> movie 30fps ... you watch 24 ... so?



Unless it is a game, I don't know if content does 30fps 3d. Which could be framepacked into 1080p/60 native if it was supported. Clarifying that 24fps movies framepack into 1080p/48. Which you can set your PC to natively.


Cinema Movies are generally always 24fps. Hobbit was 48fps for 3d. Some TV movies might be filmed in 30fps, but generally that would be TV shows that go for 60hz interlaced. Or they would be 60fps progressive like ESPN HD.


I don't think the projector supports framepacking at anything else but 1080/24 and 720/60/50. A limitation if hdmi 1.4a.


But if you have it set up right and watch 3D bluray, they are always 24fps. You won't get them playing any better than that.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6030#post_23621995
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Just got the 1070 hooked up and mounted to an 8ft ceiling at 106' screen and it looks fantastic. My question is why cant we change the basic color settings over HDMI? And if not does anyone have settings they can post?
> 
> 
> Also using this mount from Monoprice:
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10911&cs_id=1091102&p_id=3875&seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> 
> Has 2 sizes one is about 7" and the other about 12". Fits perfectly and has included screws.



Go into the CMS and increase saturation for each individual color. You don't need the old Color control.


----------



## bnapalm

Hello!


I bought this projector about 2 months ago. It is great but unfortunately, it has spent half of its lifetime in service because of some problems. I have tried searching this thread, but have only found irrelevant posts (the thread is quite long, after all)


First, I couldn't get the focus right — as many have complained before, if I set the focus sharp in the center, it would be blurry in the top-left corner and a bit less blurry in the bottom-right corner. I sent it to the service and they replaced the lens. The focus was fine after that, but I noticed a few colored rings when the displayed image was dark or black. When I adjusted the focus, I could get the specks in focus and it seemed that there was a lot of dust all across the inside of the lens. I thought that this was the fault of the service (maybe they were changing the lens in a dusty environment) so I sent the PJ back for the second time. It turns out they have replaced the lens again. Maybe the last one was scratched instead of dusty, I don't know.


Now, receiving the projector for the 3rd time, I was finally glad to see that both problems were gone.. until I put up an all-white picture. Turns out that now there is a dark-blue tint on one side of the screen. It only takes up a small part of the screen (about the width of the start button), so I am considering keeping this projector, since I am a bit fed up with sending it back all the time. Can someone more knowledgable maybe give some insight on what could be to blame? Could this be another defect with the lens or is this definitely carelessness of the service technician?


Here are pictures of this defect — http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/2qw3.jpg/ http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/emrn.jpg/ 

Please ignore the RGB rainbow effect, since that is just a side effect of the camera — not visible when actually viewing the picture. Pay attention to the dark tint near the start button.


Another problem I have seen, which doesn't bother me too much, is that the image sometimes seems to flicker a bit. Not completely on-off flicker, but a white-gray flicker. Most often observed when displaying white/bright static images. As I said, this does not bother me much because you cannot see it unless using the projector as a PC monitor and displaying something bright (like a web page). The pressing matter is the blue tint, described in the previous paragraph.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## smokenz

I use mine with pc all the time and don't have any issues that you are showing. Mine focuses well and colour is even.


----------



## ellisr63

Just got my replacement in... It came with firmware 1.06.


----------



## theskins44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6030#post_23623405
> 
> 
> I may try some 3dtv glasses. There are several different models, do they have the same performance?
> 
> 
> For example, this one looks exactly like a Sansonic. Possibly just a rebadged product?
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Rechargeable-TrueColor-UltraLite-DLP-LINK-Glasses-ONE-/150880907535?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item232133f10f
> 
> 
> This one is slightly different and more expensive.
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/One-Newest-144HZ-Rechargeable-DLP-Link-3D-Active-Shutter-Glasses-/151061066290?pt=US_Video_Glasses&hash=item232bf0f232
> 
> 
> This one appears to be too bulky and I don't like it.
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/DLP-LINK-Glasses-ONE-Mitsubishi-Samsung-DLP-TV-DLP-Link-Projectors-/160868145295?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25747d188f
> 
> 
> I may go with the 2nd one. Any comment on its performance?


I have 4 pairs of the ultra lites,they work great for guests but not as good as benq's imo

they do a good job on red flash and you can't beat the price .......can't say on the other 2


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theskins44*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6030#post_23626446
> 
> 
> I have 4 pairs of the ultra lites,they work great for guests but not as good as benq's imo
> 
> they do a good job on red flash and you can't beat the price .......can't say on the other 2



The ultra light looks exactly the same as sainsonic. Do you have sainsonic to compare?


----------



## theskins44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6030#post_23626596
> 
> 
> The ultra light looks exactly the same as sainsonic. Do you have sainsonic to compare?


no I don't,but have read the sainsonics do a poor job with red flash,3dtv ultralites do a good job on this.

I think for the price around $20 vs $85 for benq's(not on your list, I know) the 3dtv win hands down

the benq's do a little better job(very little) and are little more comfortable over a 2hr plus sitting (my eyes get a bit sore during some long 3d movies,less so with benq's) . IMO


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theskins44*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6030#post_23627377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6030#post_23626596
> 
> 
> The ultra light looks exactly the same as sainsonic. Do you have sainsonic to compare?
> 
> 
> 
> no I don't,but have read the sainsonics do a poor job with red flash,3dtv ultralites do a good job on this.
> 
> I think for the price around $20 vs $85 for benq's(not on your list, I know) the 3dtv win hands down
> 
> the benq's do a little better job(very little) and are little more comfortable over a 2hr plus sitting (my eyes get a bit sore during some long 3d movies,less so with benq's) . IMO
Click to expand...

 

I have the Sainsonics and find them fantastic. No problems at all. I wonder if there are different 'varieties' of Sainsonics. These are the ones I have:

 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0081JPABQ/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6030#post_23627401
> 
> 
> I have the Sainsonics and find them fantastic. No problems at all. I wonder if there are different 'varieties' of Sainsonics. These are the ones I have:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0081JPABQ/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



These are the same ones I and others have. The work ok but do not completely block the red flash. I have compared many brands and the 3DTV, 3DActive and Benq's are the best with red flash blocking. If you compare these to the Sansonic glasses you will notice better blacks because of the better red flash blocking. I use the Sansonic for guests since they sync very well but I use the others for myself.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6030#post_23627853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6030#post_23627401
> 
> 
> I have the Sainsonics and find them fantastic. No problems at all. I wonder if there are different 'varieties' of Sainsonics. These are the ones I have:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0081JPABQ/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the same ones I and others have. The work ok but do not completely block the red flash. I have compared many brands and the 3DTV, 3DActive and Benq's are the best with red flash blocking. If you compare these to the Sansonic glasses you will notice better blacks because of the better red flash blocking. I use the Sansonic for guests since they sync very well but I use the others for myself.
Click to expand...

 

Thanks - this is interesting. I have never been a huge fan of 3D ... until I got this PJ. I just bought one pair of the Sainsonics to evaluate the 3D, but I am so impressed now by the 3D that I will probably buy more glasses. Now I know how good the 3D is I am happy to spend more for better quality glasses. Not sure I can get the 3DTV here in the UK but I can probably get the BenQ.


----------



## aohus

so after 2nd replacement i have received the perfect benq w1070. the last 2 were suffering from rattling sounds. BenQ's customer service was pretty good with responding to emails. the replacement was manufactured july 2013, and came with 1.06 fw.


----------



## bighvy76

Where do u find the manufacturing date?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6030#post_23628531
> 
> 
> Where do u find the manufacturing date?



The manufacture date and hardware revision is on the box.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6030#post_23627895
> 
> 
> Thanks - this is interesting. I have never been a huge fan of 3D ... until I got this PJ. I just bought one pair of the Sainsonics to evaluate the 3D, but I am so impressed now by the 3D that I will probably buy more glasses. Now I know how good the 3D is I am happy to spend more for better quality glasses. Not sure I can get the 3DTV here in the UK but I can probably get the BenQ.



Dimensional Optics will ship their Active 3D DLP glasses to the UK. They are great.

http://www.dimensionaloptics.com/


----------



## bighvy76

  

So these work good?


----------



## utee05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdxrealtor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5940#post_23599238
> 
> 
> Here ya go. I got the same mount in the 200 mm length. Youll need to hit the hardware store for shorter screws and some washers but otherwise it works great.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10911&cs_id=1091102&p_id=8802&seq=1&format=2



I got that mount. Any clue why you need shorter screws and washers? The ones that come with it seem to fit fine. Do you happen to have a pic of the mount attached to the projector to see if/what I am doing wrong? TIA


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6060#post_23628766
> 
> 
> 
> So these work good?



Yes, they work great. My favorite pair


----------



## petesvt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6060#post_23629313
> 
> 
> Yes, they work great. My favorite pair




+1


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6030#post_23628650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6030#post_23627895
> 
> 
> Thanks - this is interesting. I have never been a huge fan of 3D ... until I got this PJ. I just bought one pair of the Sainsonics to evaluate the 3D, but I am so impressed now by the 3D that I will probably buy more glasses. Now I know how good the 3D is I am happy to spend more for better quality glasses. Not sure I can get the 3DTV here in the UK but I can probably get the BenQ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dimensional Optics will ship their Active 3D DLP glasses to the UK. They are great.
> 
> http://www.dimensionaloptics.com/
Click to expand...

 

That is very kind of you - thanks!


----------



## deez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdxrealtor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6030#post_23622081
> 
> 
> search google for benq w1070 calibration settings. I took mine from here- http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/w1070/calibration.php and it looks darn good. But what do I know? lol....



I went into color settings but they all start at 50? Theres fine tuning and regular...would I add those numbers to the main or fine tune? Not sure what to do here...also, the black level is not where I was hoping it would be,,,,anyway to fix this or maybe make it better thanks.


----------



## deez

Im using the Sainsonics from Amazon...there 30.99 a pair and work perfectly.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6060#post_23630005
> 
> 
> Im using the Sainsonics from Amazon...there 30.99 a pair and work perfectly.



If you compare them to the 3DTv and the Dimensional Optics DLP Active you will see that the Sansonic are not perfect. I have compared 5 or 6 brands and I find the Sansonic to be of lower quality in blocking red flash than at least 3 other brands.


The 3DTV ones below for about $30 each are one of the best and are so much better than the Sansonic glasses.

http://www.amazon.com/3DTV-Corp-DLP-LINK-Projectors-Mitsubishi/dp/B004G2VJM6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1376565102&sr=8-2&keywords=3d+tv+dlp+glasses 


The only thing is that they are not rechargeable but that is no a problem for me. In fact, I like it better that way since the standard 2032 batteries are really cheap and easy to replace. I find this much better than having the rechargeable glasses fail during a movie. If you want rechargeable glasses consider the Dimensional Optics ones in a few posts above.


----------



## bighvy76

The 3dtv ones are not rechargeable the ones from dimensional optics are. If u care one way or the other


----------



## eah9

I just entered the world of large screen viewing about a week ago







I received the w1070 and got June 2013 rev 1.04. Only one issue that happened one time - A quick bright flash. Weird but never happened again.


Anyway - Very impressed with the display. Some folks say it's like having a huge LED/LCD display and they are right. It is a fantastic picture - I calibrated using http://www.avforums.com/forums/projectors/1761516-benq-w1070-reviewer-s-recommended-best-settings.html - colors are accurate and black levels are really good. Watching in the basement HT, so it's light controlled. So glad this technology has improved so much and is now affordable. No reason not to go this route. Funny how the 52" monster I moved upstairs seems tiny....all perspective I suppose.


I have the 100" Elite Cinewhite sable screen and it is excellent with this projector IMHO. I couldn't really go much bigger due to the 7'6" ceiling and just over 10' width where the screen is located.


Still have to mount it but my kids keep watching things, so I am having a tough time getting a few hours during the day to do it. Just on a temporary table for now.


Prior to buying this projector I purchased the sony s3100 bdp...so I wasn't thinking of 3D. Guess I will have to move that bdp player upstairs and get an s5100 and some glasses.....











Appreciate all the experts and helpful info in this thread!


----------



## teeger

I think I read somewhere here that some folks have noticed a sound that has a rhythmic sound - kind of like the way crickets sound. I hear it when viewing 3D. This sound just started recently. I suspect it might be the color wheel is starting to squeak in the 3D mode. I only have approx. 50 hrs. on the projector . . . the sound is a bit loud, but I wouldn't complain IF it wasn't a problem that would a) get louder or b) cause the projector to fail. This would really suck if it died just outside of the warranty period.


Is the squeaky sound when viewing 3D an issue?


Thanks.


Ian


----------



## terminal33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6060#post_23633741
> 
> 
> I think I read somewhere here that some folks have noticed a sound that has a rhythmic sound - kind of like the way crickets sound. I hear it when viewing 3D. This sound just started recently. I suspect it might be the color wheel is starting to squeak in the 3D mode. I only have approx. 50 hrs. on the projector . . . the sound is a bit loud, but I wouldn't complain IF it wasn't a problem that would a) get louder or b) cause the projector to fail. This would really suck if it died just outside of the warranty period.
> 
> 
> Is the squeaky sound when viewing 3D an issue?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Ian



The sound is present for me as well during 3D. It does bother me enough to the point where I think I will exchange mine at BB since I'm still within the return period. Unfortunately they don't have them in stock near my house so I'll have to wait for it to ship to the store.


----------



## deez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6060#post_23631229
> 
> 
> If you compare them to the 3DTv and the Dimensional Optics DLP Active you will see that the Sansonic are not perfect. I have compared 5 or 6 brands and I find the Sansonic to be of lower quality in blocking red flash than at least 3 other brands.
> 
> 
> The 3DTV ones below for about $30 each are one of the best and are so much better than the Sansonic glasses.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/3DTV-Corp-DLP-LINK-Projectors-Mitsubishi/dp/B004G2VJM6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1376565102&sr=8-2&keywords=3d+tv+dlp+glasses
> 
> 
> The only thing is that they are not rechargeable but that is no a problem for me. In fact, I like it better that way since the standard 2032 batteries are really cheap and easy to replace. I find this much better than having the rechargeable glasses fail during a movie. If you want rechargeable glasses consider the Dimensional Optics ones in a few posts above.



Well so far I haven't ha any issues. Even wen I look away they stay synched.I sit about 1 Ft back from my 1070 which is ceiling mounted.


----------



## deez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6060#post_23628953
> 
> 
> Can't be of much help, except to say that if there is an obvious defect (like the blue spot you describe) then just keep returning it.
> 
> 
> When buying projectors dealing with a reputable dealer with a solid return policy is worth the few extra dollars it may cost in the initial purchase.
> 
> 
> My third W1070 so far is perfect. (First one returned due to the focus problem, second due to a noisey fan which quickly failed.) Thank you Amazon for making the process so painless or else I may have never tried the 3rd.
> 
> 
> It would be interesting to setup a poll to know how many receive a good projector on the first go, but I doubt many would be motivated to log-on just to give a positive review.



What exactly is the focus problem?


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6060#post_23633741
> 
> 
> I think I read somewhere here that some folks have noticed a sound that has a rhythmic sound - kind of like the way crickets sound. I hear it when viewing 3D. This sound just started recently. I suspect it might be the color wheel is starting to squeak in the 3D mode. I only have approx. 50 hrs. on the projector . . . the sound is a bit loud, but I wouldn't complain IF it wasn't a problem that would a) get louder or b) cause the projector to fail. This would really suck if it died just outside of the warranty period.
> 
> 
> Is the squeaky sound when viewing 3D an issue?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Ian



I think this cricket sound is by design...


It develops over time. My first sample took 50 hours, current one took 120 hours. But now the cricket sound is very similar to the first one which I returned. I hope it is a fan bearing issue, and can be cured by some lubrication. But if it is the color wheel then we are cursed.


And the noise on mine is not just 3D mode, 2D as well.


----------



## Derek Day




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6060#post_23634694
> 
> 
> I think this cricket sound is by design...
> 
> 
> It develops over time. My first sample took 50 hours, current one took 120 hours. But now the cricket sound is very similar to the first one which I returned. I hope it is a fan bearing issue, and can be cured by some lubrication. But if it is the color wheel then we are cursed.
> 
> 
> And the noise on mine is not just 3D mode, 2D as well.



Is this sound loud enough that you can actually hear it over 7.1 surround sound?


----------



## farleyville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek Day*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6060#post_23635216
> 
> 
> Is this sound loud enough that you can actually hear it over 7.1 surround sound?



I have had my unit for roughly 80 hours and I do not hear any noise as reported above. When the unit is powered on, in a quiet room, there is definitely a winding up that you hear and the fan motor comes on. But I do not hear it at all while watching a movie. In fact, my Air conditioner blowing in my basement is louder than the fan on this unit. Can you hear your AC when it comes on in your house, YES, does it bother you? I assume it doesnt as you just get used to it. Same for the fan on this unit. I can't speak to the issues that they are reporting, but for my unit, the sound of the fan is NOT a problem.


----------



## Derek Day

Okay, that's kinda what I figured. This will mainly be used for football and gaming. The NFL finds it amusing to populate the rear channels with fans screaming. People who aren't used to watching football with 7.1 will often times turn around, it's semi-humorous.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6060#post_23634694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6060#post_23633741
> 
> 
> I think I read somewhere here that some folks have noticed a sound that has a rhythmic sound - kind of like the way crickets sound. I hear it when viewing 3D. This sound just started recently. I suspect it might be the color wheel is starting to squeak in the 3D mode. I only have approx. 50 hrs. on the projector . . . the sound is a bit loud, but I wouldn't complain IF it wasn't a problem that would a) get louder or b) cause the projector to fail. This would really suck if it died just outside of the warranty period.
> 
> 
> Is the squeaky sound when viewing 3D an issue?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Ian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this cricket sound is by design...
> 
> 
> It develops over time. My first sample took 50 hours, current one took 120 hours. But now the cricket sound is very similar to the first one which I returned. I hope it is a fan bearing issue, and can be cured by some lubrication. But if it is the color wheel then we are cursed.
> 
> 
> And the noise on mine is not just 3D mode, 2D as well.
Click to expand...

 

On mine I get it when using Smart Eco mode. If I use Economic mode I don't get it. I haven't used 3D enough yet to be able to comment. As with yours, it took 40 to 50 hours for it to develop. I 'solved' it by switching to Economic mode.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek Day*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6060#post_23635216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6060#post_23634694
> 
> 
> I think this cricket sound is by design...
> 
> 
> It develops over time. My first sample took 50 hours, current one took 120 hours. But now the cricket sound is very similar to the first one which I returned. I hope it is a fan bearing issue, and can be cured by some lubrication. But if it is the color wheel then we are cursed.
> 
> 
> And the noise on mine is not just 3D mode, 2D as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this sound loud enough that you can actually hear it over 7.1 surround sound?
Click to expand...

 

Not in mine, except in scenes that are more or less silent. And my unit is directly overhead, about 2 feet above me.


----------



## Scotty Leon

Any football settings you guys recommend? I have the calibration settings for movies but Football doesn't look "natural" with those settings?


----------



## jlluna

Any one using the harmony one remote with this projector? i am using the harmony one remote and it wont change my projector input from hdmi 1 to hdmi 2 it just stays on the same input.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlluna*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6060#post_23637493
> 
> 
> Any one using the harmony one remote with this projector? i am using the harmony one remote and it wont change my projector input from hdmi 1 to hdmi 2 it just stays on the same input.



Search this thread as a number of people are using the One successfully.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlluna*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6060#post_23637493
> 
> 
> Any one using the harmony one remote with this projector? i am using the harmony one remote and it wont change my projector input from hdmi 1 to hdmi 2 it just stays on the same input.



You may need to increase the inter key delay to 200ms or more. In my 650 I have not problem using default timing to change input, but only change 3D menu won't work, so changed to 200ms works in all menus.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6060#post_23638374
> 
> 
> An image that large makes quite a statement...and provides a lot more seating opportunity. Hmmmm...now how to make a collapsable screen that large? Always another project with this hobby. I love it.



I sniffed a drive in cinema business opportunity...


----------



## yamafreek

I had a Infocus X10/IN-82 that had the hdmi port go out months ago. Being on the sidelines for a few months I read a reviews and "pulled the trigger" on the BenQ 1070. So far i'm very happy but have a few issues that maybe is simple adjustments. Is there a way to fine tune the keystone? It seems to aggressive. I need just a tiny tweak and may lower the ceiling mount a tad if not. IIRC the keystone takes away from the quality? This is the main issue for me. On my homemade 96" screen I have it slightly to wide and was able to stretch the image on the X10 from the menu. Is there a way to adjust the height or width on the 1070? Looks like there is a option but its grayed out if using HDMI?


I will continue to search but other than that this thing is A+ so far.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6060#post_23635768
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6060#post_23634694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teeger*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6060#post_23633741
> 
> 
> I think I read somewhere here that some folks have noticed a sound that has a rhythmic sound - kind of like the way crickets sound. I hear it when viewing 3D. This sound just started recently. I suspect it might be the color wheel is starting to squeak in the 3D mode. I only have approx. 50 hrs. on the projector . . . the sound is a bit loud, but I wouldn't complain IF it wasn't a problem that would a) get louder or b) cause the projector to fail. This would really suck if it died just outside of the warranty period.
> 
> 
> Is the squeaky sound when viewing 3D an issue?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Ian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this cricket sound is by design...
> 
> 
> It develops over time. My first sample took 50 hours, current one took 120 hours. But now the cricket sound is very similar to the first one which I returned. I hope it is a fan bearing issue, and can be cured by some lubrication. But if it is the color wheel then we are cursed.
> 
> 
> And the noise on mine is not just 3D mode, 2D as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> On mine I get it when using Smart Eco mode. If I use Economic mode I don't get it. I haven't used 3D enough yet to be able to comment. As with yours, it took 40 to 50 hours for it to develop. I 'solved' it by switching to Economic mode.
Click to expand...


Have had this sound since day 1. Not very loud so it doesn't irritate me; and 500+ hours on the pj later it hasn't gotten louder or progressed, so I'm OK with it: long as it remains as-is!


It's almost certainly from one if the fans (the unit has more than one fan, I believe); it's not the color wheel since changing wheel speed (by changing input refresh rates) doesn't impact it, only changing lamp modes (which changes fan speed), as kbarnes701 mentions, alters it.


I suspect when I ceiling-mount the pj (rear-mounted ATM) then I won't notice it at all... (Wife hasn't noticed it either!)


----------



## alfienero




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6060#post_23636708
> 
> 
> Despite the projector being perfectly square to the screen, one corner (bottom right when ceiling mounted in my case) was noticably out of focus. Bringing it into focus defocused the rest of the picture, particularly the opposite corner.
> 
> This is not an installation issue. My second projector had excellent focus uniformity but died after a few weeks due to fan failure. My third projector makes no odd noises and the focus in generally even, though a slight defocusing can be seen with text in some areas when moving the projector's menu around.
> 
> All in all I'm very happy with the W1070.
> 
> Batcave, 9.5' wide white spandex screen using an ND2 filter and Smart Eco. Purposefully keeping the lumens low to improve absolute black level. Still plenty bright when the pupils dilate like saucers.



I'm considering to buy a ND2 filter too. Which diameter I need?


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alfienero*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6090#post_23641088
> 
> 
> I'm considering to buy a ND2 filter too. Which diameter I need?



72 mm


----------



## denass

How is the ND2 filter held on and does it improve the black level.

I just bought the 1070 to replace my mitsi

hoping it will be here later this week

Also bought 2 of these 3dtvcorp glasses--are they any good with the benq
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161043114710?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 

thanks


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *denass*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6090#post_23641379
> 
> 
> How is the ND2 filter held on and does it improve the black level.
> 
> I just bought the 1070 to replace my mitsi
> 
> hoping it will be here later this week
> 
> Also bought 2 of these 3dtvcorp glasses--are they any good with the benq
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161043114710?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> thanks


 

The ND filter can be fixed in front of the lens in any way you find practical. Some buy a 62 67mm to 72mm adapter and fit the 62 67mm part inside the lens opening on the w1070's case. It sort of 'screws' in. Or you can use gaffer tape or blutack or anything that will hold it in front of the lens. If you watch 3D content you will need to ensure the filter is easily removable as you won’t want it in place for 3D content.

 

Does it improve black levels?  Well it gives the perception of better blacks if you are projecting over a short throw and onto a relatively small screen. The w1070 is a very bright PJ and I found that with a 9ft throw onto a 92 inch white screen the unit was too bright and could not be adjusted down to a desirable foot-lambert level of about 16 which is my preference. In this regard the ND filter helped. I am now projecting onto a gray screen, which helped more. I also found that after 160 hours I could remove the ND filter completely - PJ lamps diminish most in brightness at the beginning and end of their rated life, and the w1070's lamp seems to have settled down a lot after 160 hours or so, to the extent that the filter isn't needed here any more. I expect the lamp to be stable now for the next 1,000 or even 2,000 hours.

 

Depending on your throw and screen size and what kind of lighting conditions you are viewing in (ambient light will require more brightness) I would install the PJ first and see how it works for you in your environment. If you find it is too bright and you cannot tame it with the PJ contrast control, then buy an ND filter and see if that does the business for you. Maybe you could buy a cheap filter just as 'proof of concept' and, if it works for you, then buy a decent filter from Hoya. ND filters are supposed to reduce light transmission without affecting colour purity, but IME the cheap filters do give a colour caste of some sort or another, depending on the brand. Some skew the colours towards gray, some towards brown, some towards green. It's not as bad as it sounds, but to get 100% purity of colour, you will need a good filter, from a brand like Hoya.


----------



## bighvy76

I'm putting one in all little 10x14 room with the projector ceiling mounted 11 ft back onto a

110-120" center stage xd screen 1.2 gain. If I run procector in eco mode will it still be 2 bright. I'm waiting on my screen from Jamestown. I hate having my projector in the box cause I know there been some return issues with the 1070. Mine has a June build date rev 1.04


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6090#post_23641441
> 
> 
> I'm putting one in all little 10x14 room with the projector ceiling mounted 11 ft back onto a
> 
> 110-120" center stage xd screen 1.2 gain. If I run procector in eco mode will it still be 2 bright. I'm waiting on my screen from Jamestown. I hate having my projector in the box cause I know there been some return issues with the 1070. Mine has a June build date rev 1.04


 

With an 11 foot throw and a screen with 20% gain, even on a 110 inch diagonal screen, you may still find the w1070 is too bright, in a darkened room, even in Eco mode. It might be OK for sports etc but not for movies.

 

Unless you have calibration equipment and are aiming for a specific foot-lambert measurement, it's hard to say if you will be happy or not as it is going to be a subjective judgement.  Just get it set up and judge for yourself. If it is too bright in your room, with your screen, and you cannot adjust it satisfactorily with the contrast control, then you may need the ND filter. You can buy an ND filter for a few dollars from Amazon which will be good enough for evaluation purposes. Also bear in mind that the brightness is likely to drop off quite a bit by the time you have a few hundred hours on the unit.


----------



## denass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6090#post_23641409
> 
> 
> The ND filter can be fixed in front of the lens in any way you find practical. Some buy a 62mm to 72mm adapter and fit the 62mm part inside the lens opening on the w1070's case. It sort of 'screws' in. Or you can use gaffer tape or blutack or anything that will hold it in front of the lens. If you watch 3D content you will need to ensure the filter is easily removable as you won’t want it in place for 3D content.
> 
> 
> Does it improve black levels?  Well it gives the perception of better blacks if you are projecting over a short throw and onto a relatively small screen. The w1070 is a very bright PJ and I found that with a 9ft throw onto a 92 inch white screen the unit was too bright and could not be adjusted down to a desirable foot-lambert level of about 16 which is my preference. In this regard the ND filter helped. I am now projecting onto a gray screen, which helped more. I also found that after 160 hours I could remove the ND filter completely - PJ lamps diminish most in brightness at the beginning and end of their rated life, and the w1070's lamp seems to have settled down a lot after 160 hours or so, to the extent that the filter isn't needed here any more. I expect the lamp to be stable now for the next 1,000 or even 2,000 hours.
> 
> 
> Depending on your throw and screen size and what kind of lighting conditions you are viewing in (ambient light will require more brightness) I would install the PJ first and see how it works for you in your environment. If you find it is too bright and you cannot tame it with the PJ contrast control, then buy an ND filter and see if that does the business for you. Maybe you could buy a cheap filter just as 'proof of concept' and, if it works for you, then buy a decent filter from Hoya. ND filters are supposed to reduce light transmission without affecting colour purity, but IME the cheap filters do give a colour caste of some sort or another, depending on the brand. Some skew the colours towards gray, some towards brown, some towards green. It's not as bad as it sounds, but to get 100% purity of colour, you will need a good filter, from a brand like Hoya.



thankyou very much

I have a dedicated room and have used hoya filters before

will check it out once it arrives


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *denass*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6090#post_23641849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6090#post_23641409
> 
> 
> The ND filter can be fixed in front of the lens in any way you find practical. Some buy a 62mm to 72mm adapter and fit the 62mm part inside the lens opening on the w1070's case. It sort of 'screws' in. Or you can use gaffer tape or blutack or anything that will hold it in front of the lens. If you watch 3D content you will need to ensure the filter is easily removable as you won’t want it in place for 3D content.
> 
> 
> Does it improve black levels?  Well it gives the perception of better blacks if you are projecting over a short throw and onto a relatively small screen. The w1070 is a very bright PJ and I found that with a 9ft throw onto a 92 inch white screen the unit was too bright and could not be adjusted down to a desirable foot-lambert level of about 16 which is my preference. In this regard the ND filter helped. I am now projecting onto a gray screen, which helped more. I also found that after 160 hours I could remove the ND filter completely - PJ lamps diminish most in brightness at the beginning and end of their rated life, and the w1070's lamp seems to have settled down a lot after 160 hours or so, to the extent that the filter isn't needed here any more. I expect the lamp to be stable now for the next 1,000 or even 2,000 hours.
> 
> 
> Depending on your throw and screen size and what kind of lighting conditions you are viewing in (ambient light will require more brightness) I would install the PJ first and see how it works for you in your environment. If you find it is too bright and you cannot tame it with the PJ contrast control, then buy an ND filter and see if that does the business for you. Maybe you could buy a cheap filter just as 'proof of concept' and, if it works for you, then buy a decent filter from Hoya. ND filters are supposed to reduce light transmission without affecting colour purity, but IME the cheap filters do give a colour caste of some sort or another, depending on the brand. Some skew the colours towards gray, some towards brown, some towards green. It's not as bad as it sounds, but to get 100% purity of colour, you will need a good filter, from a brand like Hoya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thankyou very much
> 
> I have a dedicated room and have used hoya filters before
> 
> will check it out once it arrives
Click to expand...

 

De nada. Enjoy!  This is a remarkable PJ for the price and rewards careful setup.


----------



## Zoom123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6090#post_23641409
> 
> 
> The ND filter can be fixed in front of the lens in any way you find practical. Some buy a 62mm to 72mm adapter and fit the 62mm part inside the lens opening on the w1070's case. It sort of 'screws' in. Or you can use gaffer tape or blutack or anything that will hold it in front of the lens. If you watch 3D content you will need to ensure the filter is easily removable as you won’t want it in place for 3D content.
> 
> 
> Does it improve black levels?  Well it gives the perception of better blacks if you are projecting over a short throw and onto a relatively small screen. The w1070 is a very bright PJ and I found that with a 9ft throw onto a 92 inch white screen the unit was too bright and could not be adjusted down to a desirable foot-lambert level of about 16 which is my preference. In this regard the ND filter helped. I am now projecting onto a gray screen, which helped more. I also found that after 160 hours I could remove the ND filter completely - PJ lamps diminish most in brightness at the beginning and end of their rated life, and the w1070's lamp seems to have settled down a lot after 160 hours or so, to the extent that the filter isn't needed here any more. I expect the lamp to be stable now for the next 1,000 or even 2,000 hours.
> 
> 
> Depending on your throw and screen size and what kind of lighting conditions you are viewing in (ambient light will require more brightness) I would install the PJ first and see how it works for you in your environment. If you find it is too bright and you cannot tame it with the PJ contrast control, then buy an ND filter and see if that does the business for you. Maybe you could buy a cheap filter just as 'proof of concept' and, if it works for you, then buy a decent filter from Hoya. ND filters are supposed to reduce light transmission without affecting colour purity, but IME the cheap filters do give a colour caste of some sort or another, depending on the brand. Some skew the colours towards gray, some towards brown, some towards green. It's not as bad as it sounds, but to get 100% purity of colour, you will need a good filter, from a brand like Hoya.



Does the ND filter help the RBE issues? Will this one do: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0042RIJ3W/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2RCXAQDK3T42M I am looking for a filter that will fit the lens, as I don't like the idea of taping something there.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zoom123*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6090#post_23642591
> 
> 
> Does the ND filter help the RBE issues? Will this one do: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0042RIJ3W/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2RCXAQDK3T42M I am looking for a filter that will fit the lens, as I don't like the idea of taping something there.



Note that the projector DOES NOT have a fitting on the front to directly accommodate a screw filter. Therefore there is no option other than 'adapt' the filter to fit. I would NOT tape it as the heat generated tends to make the tape peel and the filter drops off. It is better to either silicone glue an adapter into the front or 'screw' a filter (67mm) into the plastic of the lense holder.


----------



## hotjt133

I have a few tips if you have harmony or other advanced remotes.


1) I created a screen button called "Away". This consists of a sequence of 2 commands: to pause the media source device and to set the PJ to Echo Blank. I often need to be away during the movie session for various reasons (answering phone, grab a drink, loo duty, etc), so set the PJ to blank can maximize the lamp life, as this is the lowest power setting which consumes 90W of power compared to 160W in eco mode.


2) I also created 4 screen sequence buttons to enter and exit 3D modes (for SBS and OU). For example, to enter SBS 3D, the sequence is 3D-Select-DirectionUp-Select. To enter OU, just add another DirectionUp command. Works a treat, just a single button clicks away to switch 3D modes.


3) You can also create other sequences to one-click change lamp mode, eg EcoSmart-Up-Select. I mapped the remote's up and down arrow button to perform LampUp and LampDown command.


----------



## asafoxhound

My new projector arrived a week ago and I can hear a high pitched sound after I turn off the machine. The noise won't go away until I unplug the power cable. Is this normal ? Is it going to harm the projector in the future ?


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asafoxhound*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6090#post_23643705
> 
> 
> My new projector arrived a week ago and I can hear a high pitched sound after I turn off the machine. The noise won't go away until I unplug the power cable. Is this normal ? Is it going to harm the projector in the future ?


It's just the PSU: same happens on my side so appears normal. Also leaving it unplugged shouldn't be a problem - just make sure the fan has finished cooling it down when switching it off before pulling power (ie, after the two shutdown beeps)


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zoom123*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6090#post_23642591
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6090#post_23641409
> 
> 
> The ND filter can be fixed in front of the lens in any way you find practical. Some buy a 62mm to 72mm adapter and fit the 62mm part inside the lens opening on the w1070's case. It sort of 'screws' in. Or you can use gaffer tape or blutack or anything that will hold it in front of the lens. If you watch 3D content you will need to ensure the filter is easily removable as you won’t want it in place for 3D content.
> 
> 
> Does it improve black levels?  Well it gives the perception of better blacks if you are projecting over a short throw and onto a relatively small screen. The w1070 is a very bright PJ and I found that with a 9ft throw onto a 92 inch white screen the unit was too bright and could not be adjusted down to a desirable foot-lambert level of about 16 which is my preference. In this regard the ND filter helped. I am now projecting onto a gray screen, which helped more. I also found that after 160 hours I could remove the ND filter completely - PJ lamps diminish most in brightness at the beginning and end of their rated life, and the w1070's lamp seems to have settled down a lot after 160 hours or so, to the extent that the filter isn't needed here any more. I expect the lamp to be stable now for the next 1,000 or even 2,000 hours.
> 
> 
> Depending on your throw and screen size and what kind of lighting conditions you are viewing in (ambient light will require more brightness) I would install the PJ first and see how it works for you in your environment. If you find it is too bright and you cannot tame it with the PJ contrast control, then buy an ND filter and see if that does the business for you. Maybe you could buy a cheap filter just as 'proof of concept' and, if it works for you, then buy a decent filter from Hoya. ND filters are supposed to reduce light transmission without affecting colour purity, but IME the cheap filters do give a colour caste of some sort or another, depending on the brand. Some skew the colours towards gray, some towards brown, some towards green. It's not as bad as it sounds, but to get 100% purity of colour, you will need a good filter, from a brand like Hoya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the ND filter help the RBE issues? Will this one do: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0042RIJ3W/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2RCXAQDK3T42M I am looking for a filter that will fit the lens, as I don't like the idea of taping something there.
Click to expand...

 

An ND filter may help with RBE simply because RBE is made worse by a brighter picture. That filter from Amazon is fine - but you will need a step-up adapter 67mm to 72mm. The approx diameter of the lens 'hole' on the BenQ is 67mm.


----------



## bighvy76

So why don't u just buy the 67mm lens and wedge it in the hole?


----------



## CheYC

So I watched 4 hours of baseball last night in a dark room, lamp in eco mode, and my eyes are seriously fatigued this morning. I'm projecting a 110" image on a 1.1 gain screen from about 10.5 ft away. So yeah, I'm looking forward to getting the filter on... My eyes were fine while watching it during the day, where some ambient light was present, but this thing is definitely way too bright for a blacked out room with my current setup.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6090#post_23644097
> 
> 
> So why don't u just buy the 67mm lens and wedge it in the hole?


You can do that of course. Some people like to wedge the step-up ring into the hole, or fix it with silicone etc and then screw the 72mm filter into that. Makes it easier to remove the filter, which I believe is necessary for 3D. All that matters is that the filter is in front of the w1070's lens. How you fix it there is a matter of personal choice.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6090#post_23644207
> 
> 
> So I watched 4 hours of baseball last night in a dark room, lamp in eco mode, and my eyes are seriously fatigued this morning. I'm projecting a 110" image on a 1.1 gain screen from about 10.5 ft away. So yeah, I'm looking forward to getting the filter on... My eyes were fine while watching it during the day, where some ambient light was present, but this thing is definitely way too bright for a blacked out room with my current setup.


 

Can you not dial the brightness down with the contrast control?  Possibly not - I couldn't in my room - 9ft from a 92 inch screen, room in darkness. I bought the ND filter.  Since then I have 160+ hours on the lamp and it has reduced the brightness noticeably compared with new. I also now use a gray screen. This means I no longer need the ND filter, but it is a nice easy solution for many.


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6090#post_23644227
> 
> 
> Can you not dial the brightness down with the contrast control?  Possibly not - I couldn't in my room - 9ft from a 92 inch screen, room in darkness. I bought the ND filter.  Since then I have 160+ hours on the lamp and it has reduced the brightness noticeably compared with new. I also now use a gray screen. This means I no longer need the ND filter, but it is a nice easy solution for many.



To be fair, the projector is new with only about 20 hours so far, and I haven't calibrated it yet... So, possibly knocking down the brightness and contrast would be enough. Either way, I have a step-up ring and ND2 filter waiting in the wings and will probably install that and then calibrate. My wife is working tomorrow, so I think I'll have a calibration date with my projector tomorrow night finally.


----------



## bighvy76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6090#post_23644207
> 
> 
> So I watched 4 hours of baseball last night in a dark room, lamp in eco mode, and my eyes are seriously fatigued this morning. I'm projecting a 110" image on a 1.1 gain screen from about 10.5 ft away. So yeah, I'm looking forward to getting the filter on... My eyes were fine while watching it during the day, where some ambient light was present, but this thing is definitely way too bright for a blacked out room with my current setup.


I guess I better order one cause that's the same setup I'm doing.


----------



## kbarnes701


Guys, you can buy a ND2 or ND4 filter for less than 10 bucks. It will be good enough to be 'proof of concept' (and maybe good enough anyway) and you can then shell out 40 or 50 bucks for a high quality filter only if you feel it is working for you. I'd JFDI personally


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6090#post_23644235
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6090#post_23644227
> 
> 
> Can you not dial the brightness down with the contrast control?  Possibly not - I couldn't in my room - 9ft from a 92 inch screen, room in darkness. I bought the ND filter.  Since then I have 160+ hours on the lamp and it has reduced the brightness noticeably compared with new. I also now use a gray screen. This means I no longer need the ND filter, but it is a nice easy solution for many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, the projector is new with only about 20 hours so far, and I haven't calibrated it yet... So, possibly knocking down the brightness and contrast would be enough. Either way, I have a step-up ring and ND2 filter waiting in the wings and will probably install that and then calibrate. My wife is working tomorrow, so I think I'll have a calibration date with my projector tomorrow night finally.
Click to expand...

 

Good luck with it. Be sure to come back and let us know how you get on with it.


----------



## Derek Day

Just so everyone doesn't think all W1070's are bad...


I received my W1070 on Friday. Got it for $899 from Visual Apex, no tax and free 2 day shipping. Saturday morning I mounted it on the ceiling and got all the cables and crap ran. Between the zoom and lens shift the mounting wasn't too bad. The lens shift is pretty limited though.. maybe 5-7% each way? The "test pattern" was extremely handy for getting it squared up with the screen.


Later that night I held a small UFC viewing party at my house. Granted everyone who attended isn't exactly projector purists (none of them own projectors) but I still got plenty of compliments on how nice the screen looked. I probably have maybe 5 hours on it total but so far I'm very impressed. I cannot hear the projector at all over my 7.1 speakers, even when I have them turned down pretty far. There is a lot of light bleed out of the front vent, the light hits the ceiling for about 6 inches from the front of the projector (very low profile ceiling mount), but that doesn't seem to cause any issues.


----------



## denass

Hi Guys

how bad is the light leakage in a dark room

I am thinking making an easy setup for a filter by having a metal sleeve thats a nice smooth fit over the pole that comes down from the ceiling to the projector

on the sleeve weld a rod that sticks out past the projector--at the end of the rod have ND filter fixed

You only have to push the filter sideways or rotate on the rod to clear the lens and opposite to the vents

very easy to make

Will see how bright it is when it arrives this week


----------



## niknod

Barely noticeable in a darkened room unless you are standing directly in front of the unit and looking directly at the projector - which i do not advise, lol.


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek Day*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6090#post_23644327
> 
> 
> Just so everyone doesn't think all W1070's are bad...
> 
> 
> I received my W1070 on Friday. Got it for $899 from Visual Apex, no tax and free 2 day shipping. Saturday morning I mounted it on the ceiling and got all the cables and crap ran. Between the zoom and lens shift the mounting wasn't too bad. The lens shift is pretty limited though.. maybe 5-7% each way? The "test pattern" was extremely handy for getting it squared up with the screen.
> 
> 
> Later that night I held a small UFC viewing party at my house. Granted everyone who attended isn't exactly projector purists (none of them own projectors) but I still got plenty of compliments on how nice the screen looked. I probably have maybe 5 hours on it total but so far I'm very impressed. I cannot hear the projector at all over my 7.1 speakers, even when I have them turned down pretty far. There is a lot of light bleed out of the front vent, the light hits the ceiling for about 6 inches from the front of the projector (very low profile ceiling mount), but that doesn't seem to cause any issues.



I would like to add my positive 2 cents too. I put up a 100" Elite CineWhite Sable screen and am watching from roughly 9ft. Mounted the w1070 last week - I found a replacement ceiling tile that goes up a few inches so the projector is close to being flush to the regular drop ceiling. No focus issues, no noise issues, just a beautiful picture on all sources. Roughly 60 hours on the lamp so far. Projector hits the screen squarely and I used the test pattern also to make sure there were no focus issues. Did not have to use keystone adjustments.


The only thing I did notice that on one blu-ray (the first pirates) some low lighting scenes I see a little grain on the darker areas. Not sure if I need to nudge the brightness/contrast down a little or not. It would be interesting to see if it does go away after 100 more hours of usage. I did calibrate according to some settings on here. Black levels seem good to me other than that - about like my Samsung LCD. Anybody have any other suggestions for that minor issue other than the brightness/contrast adjustment?


Overall - TOTALLY Worth the purchase price and am amazed at the pq in terms of color and clarity. We are all enjoying movies so much more and I am especially looking forward to the NFL and College FB games.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *denass*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6090#post_23644346
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> how bad is the light leakage in a dark room
> 
> I am thinking making an easy setup for a filter by having *a metal sleeve thats a nice smooth fit over the pole that comes down from the ceiling to the projector
> 
> on the sleeve weld a rod that sticks out past the projector--at the end of the rod have ND filter fixed*
> 
> You only have to push the filter sideways or rotate on the rod to clear the lens and opposite to the vents
> 
> very easy to make
> 
> Will see how bright it is when it arrives this week


 

Way cool idea!!


----------



## DerekUGA

First time PJ buyer here, what else will I need besides the 1070 itself to have this up and running when I get it? Any kind of adapters, switches, etc?


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eah9*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6090#post_23644684
> 
> 
> I would like to add my positive 2 cents too. I put up a 100" Elite CineWhite Sable screen and am watching from roughly 9ft. Mounted the w1070 last week - I found a replacement ceiling tile that goes up a few inches so the projector is close to being flush to the regular drop ceiling. No focus issues, no noise issues, just a beautiful picture on all sources. Roughly 60 hours on the lamp so far. Projector hits the screen squarely and I used the test pattern also to make sure there were no focus issues. Did not have to use keystone adjustments.
> 
> 
> The only thing I did notice that on one blu-ray (the first pirates) some low lighting scenes I see a little grain on the darker areas. Not sure if I need to nudge the brightness/contrast down a little or not. It would be interesting to see if it does go away after 100 more hours of usage. I did calibrate according to some settings on here. Black levels seem good to me other than that - about like my Samsung LCD. Anybody have any other suggestions for that minor issue other than the brightness/contrast adjustment?
> 
> 
> Overall - TOTALLY Worth the purchase price and am amazed at the pq in terms of color and clarity. We are all enjoying movies so much more and I am especially looking forward to the NFL and College FB games.



You can use others settings for White Balance (RGB Gains and Bias) if you want, though I don't recommend it, For setting Contrast and Brightness though, you should definitely use a test disc and not rely on settings.


Not everyone wants to pay for a meter or hire a calibrator to adjust the color, but you can get a test disc for free on AVS to set your White and Black level accurately. Then there would be no question (or pretty damned close to no question) as to whether you need to turn them down or not.


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6120#post_23645255
> 
> 
> You can use others settings for White Balance (RGB Gains and Bias) if you want, though I don't recommend it, For setting Contrast and Brightness though, you should definitely use a test disc and not rely on settings.
> 
> 
> Not everyone wants to pay for a meter or hire a calibrator to adjust the color, but you can get a test disc for free on AVS to set your White and Black level accurately. Then there would be no question (or pretty damned close to no question) as to whether you need to turn them down or not.



Thanks Mike! I will get a test disc for setting those levels. Everything else is fantastic with this pj.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eah9*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6120#post_23645310
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike! I will get a test disc for setting those levels. Everything else is fantastic with this pj.



No problem.


You can find the disc in the Display>Calibration forum. Called AVCHD disc.


----------



## asafoxhound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6090#post_23643922
> 
> 
> It's just the PSU: same happens on my side so appears normal. Also leaving it unplugged shouldn't be a problem - just make sure the fan has finished cooling it down when switching it off before pulling power (ie, after the two shutdown beeps)



Thanks for the helpful information. Now, I can enjoy the movies without any worries.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DerekUGA*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6090#post_23645160
> 
> 
> First time PJ buyer here, what else will I need besides the 1070 itself to have this up and running when I get it? Any kind of adapters, switches, etc?



Apart from the obvious, i.e. a place to put the projector, a source to give an image to the projector and a cable to connect the source to the projector (preferably a HDMI cable) ... no there is nothing else you need. A big screen is good but you don't even need this to start with as a light coloured wall will work. All you need in respect to the projector comes in the box, feed it a signal and away you go, enjoy.


Only one thing to note is for 3D you will need a 3D source and you need to purchase appropriate i.e. 144hz 3D dlink glasses, see the separate thread for recommendations or some of the earlier posts directly above in this thread.


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6090#post_23643115
> 
> 
> I have a few tips if you have harmony or other advanced remotes.
> 
> 
> 1) I created a screen button called "Away". This consists of a sequence of 2 commands: to pause the media source device and to set the PJ to Echo Blank. I often need to be away during the movie session for various reasons (answering phone, grab a drink, loo duty, etc), so set the PJ to blank can maximize the lamp life, as this is the lowest power setting which consumes 90W of power compared to 160W in eco mode.
> 
> 
> 2) I also created 4 screen sequence buttons to enter and exit 3D modes (for SBS and OU). For example, to enter SBS 3D, the sequence is 3D-Select-DirectionUp-Select. To enter OU, just add another DirectionUp command. Works a treat, just a single button clicks away to switch 3D modes.
> 
> 
> 3) You can also create other sequences to one-click change lamp mode, eg EcoSmart-Up-Select. I mapped the remote's up and down arrow button to perform LampUp and LampDown command.




Good thought. I definitely try number 2 with my Harmony 650 but I will add another sequence to change from 3D mode to user3 as I hate this the most. The pj does not keep this user3 setting when exiting 3D. May be FW 1.07 will address this, I hope.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6120#post_23647189
> 
> 
> Good thought. I definitely try number 2 with my Harmony 650 but I will add another sequence to change from 3D mode to user3 as I hate this the most. The pj does not keep this user3 setting when exiting 3D. May be FW 1.07 will address this, I hope.



Stay tuned. I'm exploring the possibility of using the W1500 remote control command, as someone mentioned the 1.06 firmware was already made to be compatible with its remote. This is another important feature for the harmony users. In particular, it has the following useful discrete command:


Power ON

Power OFF

InputHDMI1 (etc)

PresetMode (toggle between standard, cinema, user1, etc)

User1 (direct)

User2

User3


These discrete commands will make switching between activities a lot easier and you don't need to rely on the harmony to keep status sync.


----------



## Adrian Baldwin

im running my benq w1070 on a ps3 ive done the update to 1.06 how do I get the sbs to work in 1080p 24htz to work only come up in ou in 1080p


----------



## Adrian Baldwin

ive do the update to 1.06 how do I get the sbs to work at 1080p 24htz on the ps3 I can only get the ou and ideas thanks


----------



## Adrian Baldwin

done the update to 1.06 how do I get the 1080p 24htz sbs to work on my ps3 only get the ou 3d mode thanks


----------



## rajudhs

set your ps3 to output 24p

check in the projector status that the displayed resolution is 24p by projector


if the movie played is not a bluray rip, the ps3 may not be outputting it in 24p


i have faced issues where general web downloads that are not bluray rips are not played in 24p


----------



## bighvy76

So what does changing ur ps3 to 24p actually do to the picture. Verses keeping it on auto


----------



## CheYC

So I got my 67-72 mm step-up ring yesterday, but it doesn't really want to go in the lens opening. Did most of you have luck just screwing it in? If I kind of gently shove it in there, it will stay, but I don't really trust it...


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6120#post_23648157
> 
> 
> So I got my 67-72 mm step-up ring yesterday, but it doesn't really want to go in the lens opening. Did most of you have luck just screwing it in? If I kind of gently shove it in there, it will stay, but I don't really trust it...


 

It's not a great fit but it's the best you can do. Just wedge it in (gently). It will likely be secure enough not to fall out.


----------



## DerekUGA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6120#post_23646603
> 
> 
> Apart from the obvious, i.e. a place to put the projector, a source to give an image to the projector and a cable to connect the source to the projector (preferably a HDMI cable) ... no there is nothing else you need. A big screen is good but you don't even need this to start with as a light coloured wall will work. All you need in respect to the projector comes in the box, feed it a signal and away you go, enjoy.
> 
> 
> Only one thing to note is for 3D you will need a 3D source and you need to purchase appropriate i.e. 144hz 3D dlink glasses, see the separate thread for recommendations or some of the earlier posts directly above in this thread.



Will I need any kind of 3D transmitter/adapter or just a source (PS3, 3D DVD Player, PC) and the glasses?


----------



## boonehe

right,t would be great if it even hit half that and was still not completely dim.thank


----------



## denass

Ok mine arrived today and happy with it

the light spill isnt a problem and happy with the brightness

will have alot of fine tuning to do

it is slightly out of focus at the bottom so will raise my screen up as the projector should be lower then the screen by the diagrams I see

all in all very happy with it out of the box

it is a little louder then the mitsi HC3800 it replaces


----------



## bighvy76

3" above or below the screen I believe


----------



## utee05

Can someone give me some tips on how to mount the projector to this mount: Monoprice Mount 


I believe someone mentioned needing to buy screws and washers but it seems to fit fine with the included screws.


----------



## cbehr1

How does using this projector at full or near full zoom impact image quality? I'm trying to move this projector as far back in my room as possible so I don't have it hanging right in the center.


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbehr1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6120#post_23649599
> 
> 
> How does using this projector at full or near full zoom impact image quality? I'm trying to move this projector as far back in my room as possible so I don't have it hanging right in the center.



It doesn't seem to have much impact. I tried a few different spots and they all looked even/sharp to me. Of course, it's better not to be on the very end of the zoom in general. I am about 3/4 zoom - same reason - I wanted it more above the seating instead of in front and above. Definitely try it out first. The focus could be a little different on your projector.


FYI - Thanks to all for posting the firmware procedure. Fairly straight-forward and I am now at 1.06. The hdmi handshake from my avr (bdp to avr) is much faster!!


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6120#post_23648196
> 
> 
> It's not a great fit but it's the best you can do. Just wedge it in (gently). It will likely be secure enough not to fall out.



Thanks, I'll give it another whirl, it just made me a little nervous. If I like it enough I'll probably go with the silcone around it for better placement.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DerekUGA*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6120#post_23648227
> 
> 
> Will I need any kind of 3D transmitter/adapter or just a source (PS3, 3D DVD Player, PC) and the glasses?



Gee, I thought I was pretty clear. 1. A source that will produce 3D images e.g. a 3D blu-ray player (and a HDMI cable) and 2. D-Link 3D 144hz glasses. Those are the basics, which is what you asked! No transmitter or adapter is required. I would suggest that you use a 3D blu-ray or DVD first. A PC or PS3 is a little more tricky but not too difficult. Start with plug and play first then expand your experiences.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6120#post_23649904
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll give it another whirl, it just made me a little nervous. If I like it enough I'll probably go with the silcone around it for better placement.



Mine pushed into the first bit then with a little (very little) clockwise force it screwed in a bit. I suspect that the threads on the adapter made some 'threads' in the plastic of the lense mount. When doing this I put a finger on the focus section of the mount to hold the mount stead, i.e. so it would not turn, as I screwed the adapter on.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6120#post_23647301
> 
> 
> Stay tuned. I'm exploring the possibility of using the W1500 remote control command, as someone mentioned the 1.06 firmware was already made to be compatible with its remote. This is another important feature for the harmony users.



Complete Success!


I just did another hacking to improve the harmony on 1070. The device setup is very tricky and you have to answer some questions correctly to get to that point.


Here is a step-by-step guide on how to do it:

*A) Create Benq W1500 device*

1) Create a new Benq W1500 device in myharmony - I have already reached my 5 device limit so I created a new account for this device.

2) It does not appear to be in their database, but just select "I'm sure it is Benq W1500" to create it anyway - They claim they don't know this model, but somehow they do. Because if you enter a random model number, the result is different.

3) In the display type screen, select "TV or Display". Very important: you must tick "*None of the above*". This will somehow be determined to be a projector, instead of a conventional TV.

4) Choose you don't have a remote option - otherwise it will ask you to learn the remote commands.

5) In the device input screen, if you see HDMI1 and HDMI2 option, you're on the right path. If not, go back and change some answers.

6) Once finished, sync the remote.

7) Check the following commands are available on the screen. These are very useful discrete commands to control power, input and user modes.


PowerOn

PowerOff

InputHdmi1

InputHdmi2

PresetMode (toggle between standard, cinema, user1, etc)

User1

User2/ISF-Night

User3/ISF-Day


I don't know where these commands come from. Maybe from some old Benq models or maybe some nice chaps submitted the pronto hex, but they are all confirmed (by me!) to be working with W1070 under firmware 1.06. You can also test these buttons yourself to make sure it works, before proceed any further.

*B) Teach the new commands*

1) I digged out an old receiver's remote which has learning capability. It is mainly used as temporary command storage - If you have another harmony it is much easier, just sync it and teach your "main" harmony.

2) Teach each of the above commands from harmony to the learning remote.

3) Delete that W1500 device and resync to the current settings - in my case, login the current account.

4) Teach each of the above commands from the learning remote to harmony, under the Benq W1070 device as new commands.

5) Change power sequence, activity sequence or other buttons to make use of these new commands.

6) And congratulations, you've done!


If you're familiar with pronto hex and using the software, things could be easier and you probably don't need a learning remote - but I don't like the software and don't have incentives to learn pronto hex. Hence this guide is for the "novice" users like me










*What's the benefit of this hack?*

1) Power status control is more reliable and safer. I had an incident in the earily days, when I shut donw the PJ using the original remote. Yet several minutes later I want to shut down the receiver and forgot the PJ was already off, and pressed the "all off" button. This sent a PowerToggle command to the PJ and restarted it! Very bad for the lamp. With a discrete power command, you never run into this risk. A power off command will never switch it on, or vice versa.


2) Input switching is more reliable. Probably irrelevant to 99% of people, but I use both HDMIs, so it is still important to me.


3) Probably the most benefit of it, now you can directly enter the user mode you want, without going through the menu. The firmware has a feature (or bug) that whenever it enters 3D, it defaults to the preset mode of "3D". When it enters 2D, it defaults to "Standard". Because my preferred calibrated settings are in User2 (2D) and User3 (3D), it forced me to do more clicks to switch modes. With the new commands, they can all be done in a single click - Yes I spent many hours just to reduce several clicks!


This is an example of entering SBS 3D mode: *3D-Select-DirectionUp-Select-User3*


----------



## Cowboys

^^Sweet. Thanks so much for typing this up. I will definitely do it on my H650. Question: with the discrete off button, does it turn off the pj with one click? Or does it still show an onscreen prompt asking you to click again to turn off?


----------



## CheYC

Got the ND2 filter on with the step-up ring (got it to fit pretty nicely) and calibrated tonight. Cut down my ftL from ~24 to ~11 (in eco mode), which is a lot easier on my eyes. I did get down to about 14 ftL without the ND2 filter, but with contrast at 34, that seems way too low, would there be any substantial impact on greyscale with contrast that low? I do notice what seems to be a bit of an improvement in black level as well. During calibration, I could not calibrate green very well in the CMS, did anyone else run into this?


I also have two other questions:


1) How often would one check the contrast setting and/or ftL during the lifetime of the lamp? Given this is literally a brand new lamp, when should I expect to see a decrease in light output and either up the contrast or lose the ND2 filter?


2) I never noticed this until I put on full field color/greyscale windows today, but there seems to be a bright section on my screen that starts at the top center of the screen and runs down the middle to about halfway down. It's noticeably brighter than the rest of the screen. Has anyone seen anything like this before?


Thanks!


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6120#post_23651272
> 
> 
> ^^Sweet. Thanks so much for typing this up. I will definitely do it on my H650. Question: with the discrete off button, does it turn off the pj with one click? Or does it still show an onscreen prompt asking you to click again to turn off?



It still shows the message and demand a second click. But that's easy, just put 2 power-off in the shut down sequence.


----------



## Cowboys

^^Okay, thanks.


----------



## farleyville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6120#post_23651364
> 
> 
> 
> 2) I never noticed this until I put on full field color/greyscale windows today, but there seems to be a bright section on my screen that starts at the top center of the screen and runs down the middle to about halfway down. It's noticeably brighter than the rest of the screen. Has anyone seen anything like this before?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



You've probably considered this, but did it move as you moved from left to right? Could be a hot spot on the screen? I am projecting on a bare sheet of white sintra until I can get it painted, and mine has a noticeable bright spot in the center of the screen in bright scenes.. It moves with the viewer, which is obviously hot spotting.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6120#post_23649904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6120#post_23648196
> 
> 
> It's not a great fit but it's the best you can do. Just wedge it in (gently). It will likely be secure enough not to fall out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll give it another whirl, it just made me a little nervous. If I like it enough I'll probably go with the silcone around it for better placement.
Click to expand...

 

Yes, good plan. I find just wedging the step-up ring into the hole is fine, but it's a bit of a kludge I'd be the first to agree.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6120#post_23651364
> 
> 
> Got the ND2 filter on with the step-up ring (got it to fit pretty nicely) and calibrated tonight. Cut down my ftL from ~24 to ~11 (in eco mode), which is a lot easier on my eyes. I did get down to about 14 ftL without the ND2 filter, but with contrast at 34, that seems way too low, would there be any substantial impact on greyscale with contrast that low? I do notice what seems to be a bit of an improvement in black level as well. During calibration, I could not calibrate green very well in the CMS, did anyone else run into this?
> 
> 
> I also have two other questions:
> 
> 
> 1) How often would one check the contrast setting and/or ftL during the lifetime of the lamp? Given this is literally a brand new lamp, when should I expect to see a decrease in light output and either up the contrast or lose the ND2 filter?
> 
> 
> 2) I never noticed this until I put on full field color/greyscale windows today, but there seems to be a bright section on my screen that starts at the top center of the screen and runs down the middle to about halfway down. It's noticeably brighter than the rest of the screen. Has anyone seen anything like this before?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 

I usually don't even try to calibrate green. Well I do, but as you say, you can fiddle with it for ever and get nowhere, so I have a quick look and if it seems to be fighting me, I leave it alone. This is on any display I have calibrated not just the w1070.

 

I found a significant drop-off in lamp brightness after 150 hours.  It's not a problem in any way, just less lumens (which actually suits me better anyway). I expect it to be stable now for quite some time.

 

I have similar issues with variable brightness across the screen - the corners are noticeably less bright than the centre, and - like you - I have a brighter area at the top of the screen down towards the centre. I can only really see these when looking at a blank screen though - on real content they are not a problem. It's a


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6150#post_23652206
> 
> 
> I usually don't even try to calibrate green. Well I do, but as you say, you can fiddle with it for ever and get nowhere, so I have a quick look and if it seems to be fighting me, I leave it alone. This is on any display I have calibrated not just the w1070.
> 
> 
> I found a significant drop-off in lamp brightness after 150 hours.  It's not a problem in any way, just less lumens (which actually suits me better anyway). I expect it to be stable now for quite some time.
> 
> 
> I have similar issues with variable brightness across the screen - the corners are noticeably less bright than the centre, and - like you - I have a brighter area at the top of the screen down towards the centre. I can only really see these when looking at a blank screen though - on real content they are not a problem. It's a


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6150#post_23652571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6150#post_23652206
> 
> 
> I usually don't even try to calibrate green. Well I do, but as you say, you can fiddle with it for ever and get nowhere, so I have a quick look and if it seems to be fighting me, I leave it alone. This is on any display I have calibrated not just the w1070.
> 
> 
> I found a significant drop-off in lamp brightness after 150 hours.  It's not a problem in any way, just less lumens (which actually suits me better anyway). I expect it to be stable now for quite some time.
> 
> 
> I have similar issues with variable brightness across the screen - the corners are noticeably less bright than the centre, and - like you - I have a brighter area at the top of the screen down towards the centre. I can only really see these when looking at a blank screen though - on real content they are not a problem. It's a
Click to expand...


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6150#post_23652600
> 
> 
> On the right content, this PJ is astonishingly good. The images are pin-sharp and really pop but without being unnatural. There is a big wow factor with the right content. Where it is lacking, of course, is in its ultimate black levels, but that is to be expected at the price, and for most viewing the positive attributes are more than enough compensation. We just have to remember that it is a sub-$1,000 PJ. But what a HUGE decent-quality image it gives for about $1,500 (screen included) - starts to make big plasma and LCD screens look silly choices by comparison.



Had a friend over last night for the first time since getting the pj and screen. Popped in a blu-ray. His mouth dropped when I turned it on. He couldn't believe the picture. The word awesome was mentioned 5 or 6 times. It does make the tiny 60" led/lcd and plasmas look silly in comparison for a similar price. Never going back. And I haven't even tried the 3d yet but will after getting an s5100 and some glasses this next week.


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6150#post_23653871
> 
> 
> Besides my wife's 22" LED in the kitchen we do not own a tv. Years ago I would bring movies to watch on my father in-laws 55" plasma and drool. Now I can't bare to ruin a good movie by watching it on such a tiny screen. Yes, projectors do change your perspective.



Yep. The word "sick" was mentioned by my friend also


----------



## CheYC

just for fun, here's my calibration results:


Color chart. Like I mentioned earlier, the green didn't calibrate as well as the other colors, couldn't get the hue as close as I'd like. Yellow was also slightly undersaturated. Overall though, it's pretty much perfect.
 



Color Temp. Pretty much dead on 6500K
 


Gamma. Average about 2.2
 


RGB Levels. Again, almost dead on at every level.


----------



## rolling01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6150#post_23655047
> 
> 
> just for fun, here's my calibration results:



Care to share your settings?


----------



## DaGamePimp

My w1070 calibrated out to almost perfection, it was actually shocking to see such an inexpensive unit do what many far more expensive units simply cannot do.


If their next model improves upon little else but the black level they'll have another winner.


Jason


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6150#post_23655841
> 
> 
> If their next model improves upon little else but the black level they'll have another winner.
> 
> 
> Jason


 

They surely would. I am happy with everything else about the w1070. Image is pin-sharp; colours are superb; motion handling is great, shadow detail is superb, 3D is terrific, a full CMS is amazing at the price, etc. If they could tackle the black levels they would be onto something amazing.

 

I only bought the w1070 because I have no other choice, other than possibly an Epson. I can't handle more than a 9ft throw in my room, to fill a 92 inch diagonal screen. The initial attraction to me for the w1070 was the short throw, so I bought it just to get into the world of PJs. I never expected it to be nearly as good as it is. Like I say, it is just about possible I can squeeze in an Epson 5020UB but I am waiting until the end of the year now so I can see what the new models bring.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6150#post_23655841
> 
> 
> My w1070 calibrated out to almost perfection, it was actually shocking to see such an inexpensive unit do what many far more expensive units simply cannot do.
> 
> 
> If their next model improves upon little else but the black level they'll have another winner.
> 
> 
> Jason



I don't know how much more can be improved with the black level without a new chipset from Texas Instrument.

I think DLP might have reached its limit with this chip.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6150#post_23655841
> 
> 
> My w1070 calibrated out to almost perfection, it was actually shocking to see such an inexpensive unit do what many far more expensive units simply cannot do.
> 
> 
> If their next model improves upon little else but the black level they'll have another winner.
> 
> 
> Jason



I really liked how my W7000 looked for $2000, I thought it performed good for the price. Then, the W1070 for $900 performs just as good for more than half the price. I actually liked the picture the W1070 threw better


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6150#post_23656459
> 
> 
> I don't know how much more can be improved with the black level without a new chipset from Texas Instrument.
> 
> I think DLP might have reached its limit with this chip.



Oh it could be improved with a redesign of the light tunnel and other various tricks, they could always add a manual iris (of course this means more $).


Jason


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6150#post_23657629
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6150#post_23656459
> 
> 
> I don't know how much more can be improved with the black level without a new chipset from Texas Instrument.
> 
> I think DLP might have reached its limit with this chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it could be improved with a redesign of the light tunnel and other various tricks, they could always add a manual iris (of course this means more $).
> 
> 
> Jason
Click to expand...

 

IDK about the rest of the guys here but I’d be willing to pay quite a few extra bucks for better black levels from this PJ. It would definitely be the icing on a very nice cake.

 

A manual iris would be real neat for me as I don't need all those lumens anyway.


----------



## XYnie

Didn't want to start a whole new thread, figured I would add to the existing conversation...


I had one of those behemoth CRTs back in the day (Barco 801S - H/T to Curt Palme). It was a create projector for the early 2000s and did wonderful for me... DVDs looked great. Alas I had to leave the projector life when I moved overseas and stuck with standard flat panel TVs.


I have moved back to the US and am looking to buy a projector. I have a media room in my new home (sort of, 3.5 walls of one at least) and would love some advice on model/screen choice.


First off, the room details:
Throw distance is 154" (Prewired HDMI, power, & ceiling mount)
Screen Wall is 164"W x 126"H total
Seating distance is at ~140" and ~180" (Two tiered floor)
Ceiling Mount is 144" off the ground (Room has a small cathedral ceiling type bump)
Room has three walls. Fourth (left side) wall is a half wall (about 4' tall, a built in bar, connects to game room)
Some ambient light during the day with blinds closed in adjoining room, but not a lot at all. Very dark at night, almost pitch black (some light from the open area to the downstairs)


My primary use is HD Cable TV (a lot of sports), movies (Bluray, few 3D), and video gaming. I want something that will stand the test for at least a few years but at the same time am trying to keep a decent budget since I am furnishing a new home.


I have narrowed it down to the BenQ W1070 with a 120" screen. It seems like this is a great projector for the money and meets my needs. From the sites I have looked at this should be the right throw distance and seating arrangement for my room at 120".


My questions:
Are my calculations right, will this projector/size work? The BenQ site doesn't seem to let me alter custom distances, only optimal. Other sites seem to be in the "green zone" of sliders
Since there is not complete darkness, do you guys recommend a grey screen for the room since it is not 100% pitch black? Will the W1070 need it? Any recommendations on brand? Was looking at Elite.
Are there any issues with the 18" bump up in the cathedral type ceiling where it is mounted? (It is 18" higher then the top of the wall the screen will sit on, plus the screen will not sit directly at the top of the wall) - Do I need an extension?


Sorry for all the questions, I appreciate your help!


Anthony


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6150#post_23656459
> 
> 
> I don't know how much more can be improved with the black level without a new chipset from Texas Instrument.
> 
> I think DLP might have reached its limit with this chip.



Take a look at Art's review on W1500. It does not have comparisons but implied the blacks are very good.


In the W1070, his words was " Indeed, compared to home theater projectors, even HT projectors in the same price range, black level is only so-so."

In the W1500, "Black levels are solid and very competitive with other projectors in the W1500's price range".


So he's more impressed with 1500 than 1070, and you would expect the black level "standard" in the $1500 level PJ would exceed $1000 level.


As I posted on the 1500 thread, the wireless HDMI, FI, quiet fans, bigger zoom are all very welcome features. The better lens (if proven) and quite fan and better blacks would worth $600 extra. Focusing issue and loud fan is my biggest complaint on the 1070


----------



## pdxrealtor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6150#post_23655047
> 
> 
> just for fun, here's my calibration results:
> 
> 
> Color chart. Like I mentioned earlier, the green didn't calibrate as well as the other colors, couldn't get the hue as close as I'd like. Yellow was also slightly undersaturated. Overall though, it's pretty much perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color Temp. Pretty much dead on 6500K
> 
> 
> 
> Gamma. Average about 2.2
> 
> 
> 
> RGB Levels. Again, almost dead on at every level.



Is that a pro calibration or can anyone do that via the PJ?


----------



## SubaruB4

Is this projector expecting a price drop anytime soon?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6150#post_23658300
> 
> 
> Take a look at Art's review on W1500. It does not have comparisons but implied the blacks are very good.
> 
> 
> In the W1070, his words was " Indeed, compared to home theater projectors, even HT projectors in the same price range, black level is only so-so."
> 
> In the W1500, "Black levels are solid and very competitive with other projectors in the W1500's price range".
> 
> 
> So he's more impressed with 1500 than 1070, and you would expect the black level "standard" in the $1500 level PJ would exceed $1000 level.
> 
> 
> As I posted on the 1500 thread, the wireless HDMI, FI, quiet fans, bigger zoom are all very welcome features. The better lens (if proven) and quite fan and better blacks would worth $600 extra. Focusing issue and loud fan is my biggest complaint on the 1070



It will be interesting to see if the tweaks on the 1500 really made these improvements. I would love to see the 1070 and the 1500 compared side by side. I would think that and auto iris might improve the blacks but I don't think the 1500 has one. I am wondering what else Benq might have done. As you said a better lens (If really true) and a quite fan along with wireless HDMI might be enough to justify the difference in price. I would have also loved to see a VESA port but the 1500 does not have one.


----------



## CheYC

Ok, so I have a problem.... So when I first got the projector I tested everything and it worked great, all HDMI inputs, 3D etc. I did the 1.06 firmware upgrade about a month ago with seemingly no problems and have been using the projector just fine in 2D. I go to put on a 3D movie tonight, and it won't play, says I need a compatible HDTV and blu-ray player... I notice in my projector info in the menu, my 3D format says "off" and in the 3D menu I only have the option for "off", "Frame Packing" "Top-Bottom" and "Side-By-Side", I tried switching these but the movie will not play an dit won't let me leave this incompatible warning screen... Any advice??


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6150#post_23658789
> 
> 
> It was actually Bill Livolsi at Projector Central who performed the reviews.



Appologies. I forgot to look for the author. But now checked again, these 2 reviews were conducted by the same person, so there is still value in comparison. In addition, as time goes by, technology improves and standard should increase, so if he's more impressed with the later model, I do hope there is indeed improvement in blacks.


ps. I will in no way to sell my 1070 for pennies, not from my dead cold hands ...


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdxrealtor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6150#post_23658364
> 
> 
> Is that a pro calibration or can anyone do that via the PJ?



I did this at home using HCFR and an iD3 Pro. Anyone can do that assuming they have the right equipment.


----------



## Cowboys

^^

Can you please share your setting?


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6150#post_23658892
> 
> 
> Ok, so I have a problem.... So when I first got the projector I tested everything and it worked great, all HDMI inputs, 3D etc. I did the 1.06 firmware upgrade about a month ago with seemingly no problems and have been using the projector just fine in 2D. I go to put on a 3D movie tonight, and it won't play, says I need a compatible HDTV and blu-ray player... I notice in my projector info in the menu, my 3D format says "off" and in the 3D menu I only have the option for "off", "Frame Packing" "Top-Bottom" and "Side-By-Side", I tried switching these but the movie will not play an dit won't let me leave this incompatible warning screen... Any advice??



Nevermind, I figured it out... For some reason I just had to redo my display output for my PS3... That was weird.


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6150#post_23658947
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Can you please share your setting?



With an ND2 filter and a 1.1 gain 110" screen


Brightness: 52

Contrast: 55

Sharpness: 8

Gamma: 2.4

Brilliant Color: Off

Clarity Control: 0


Red Gain: 98

Green Gain: 90

Blue Gain: 90

Red Offset: 266

Green Offset: 253

Blue Offset: 260

Lamp Power: Smart Eco


Hue/Gain/Saturation


Red: 45/51/50

Green: 66/48/63

Blue: 50/50/50

Cyan: 53/51/53

Magenta: 56/52/50

Yellow: 56/46/50


----------



## Cowboys

^^Thanks. I don't use an ND2 filter so I guest these settings might not be good.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6150#post_23658043
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6150#post_23657675
> 
> 
> IDK about the rest of the guys here but I’d be willing to pay quite a few extra bucks for better black levels from this PJ. It would definitely be the icing on a very nice cake.
> 
> 
> A manual iris would be real neat for me as I don't need all those lumens anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most definately. I was VERY disappointed to see that the new mid-level W1500 has the same contrast spec and likely the same black level performance as the W1070. (Encouraged though that it maintains and improves upon the W1070's shortish throw ratio.)
> 
> Would gladly pay the extra $600 for a significant black level drop rather than gimicky frame interpolation and wireless convenience (which Projector Central reports as degrading image quality).
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## rwestley

I am always careful making decisions based on a single review. I would love to see the 1070 and the 1500 compared side by side to actually see the difference.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6180#post_23659755
> 
> 
> I am always careful making decisions based on a single review. I would love to see the 1070 and the 1500 compared side by side to actually see the difference.


 

Same here. If the black levels are really better, as that one review suggests, then it could be a real winner.


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6150#post_23659190
> 
> 
> ^^Thanks. I don't use an ND2 filter so I guest these settings might not be good.



The only thing that should be different without the ND2 is the brightness and contrast since the filter only cuts down on light output and doesn't effect greyscale/color.


----------



## Cowboys

^^Thanks. I will try your settings and tweak the contrast/brightness.


----------



## XYnie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XYnie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6150#post_23657752
> 
> 
> Didn't want to start a whole new thread, figured I would add to the existing conversation...
> 
> 
> I had one of those behemoth CRTs back in the day (Barco 801S - H/T to Curt Palme). It was a create projector for the early 2000s and did wonderful for me... DVDs looked great. Alas I had to leave the projector life when I moved overseas and stuck with standard flat panel TVs.
> 
> 
> I have moved back to the US and am looking to buy a projector. I have a media room in my new home (sort of, 3.5 walls of one at least) and would love some advice on model/screen choice.
> 
> 
> First off, the room details:
> Throw distance is 154" (Prewired HDMI, power, & ceiling mount)
> Screen Wall is 164"W x 126"H total
> Seating distance is at ~140" and ~180" (Two tiered floor)
> Ceiling Mount is 144" off the ground (Room has a small cathedral ceiling type bump)
> Room has three walls. Fourth (left side) wall is a half wall (about 4' tall, a built in bar, connects to game room)
> Some ambient light during the day with blinds closed in adjoining room, but not a lot at all. Very dark at night, almost pitch black (some light from the open area to the downstairs)
> 
> 
> My primary use is HD Cable TV (a lot of sports), movies (Bluray, few 3D), and video gaming. I want something that will stand the test for at least a few years but at the same time am trying to keep a decent budget since I am furnishing a new home.
> 
> 
> I have narrowed it down to the BenQ W1070 with a 120" screen. It seems like this is a great projector for the money and meets my needs. From the sites I have looked at this should be the right throw distance and seating arrangement for my room at 120".
> 
> 
> My questions:
> Are my calculations right, will this projector/size work? The BenQ site doesn't seem to let me alter custom distances, only optimal. Other sites seem to be in the "green zone" of sliders
> Since there is not complete darkness, do you guys recommend a grey screen for the room since it is not 100% pitch black? Will the W1070 need it? Any recommendations on brand? Was looking at Elite.
> Are there any issues with the 18" bump up in the cathedral type ceiling where it is mounted? (It is 18" higher then the top of the wall the screen will sit on, plus the screen will not sit directly at the top of the wall) - Do I need an extension?
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, I appreciate your help!
> 
> 
> Anthony



Sorry to bump, but can someone validate my throw distance/screen size/seating distance calculations with this projector, as well as the concern about ceiling height? Just want to be sure before I pull the trigger. I think I am OK, but the extra "you're correct" would be nice










Thanks guys!


----------



## bighvy76

120" screen will need projector back approx 11 ft. The projector is pretty bright so u don't have to get a grey screen if there a little light in the room. The projector needs to be mounted approx 3" above the screen viewing surface


----------



## utee05

What are thoughts on a grey screen with the w1070? At the moment I am looking at the getting a tensioned motorized screen from monoprice to take advantage of the 20% coupon they have but all that is in stock are the grey fabric screens. My room has 2 windows where the screen will be covering when being used. My room will be painted a dark grey color but the ceiling is a beige color.


The windows have blinds and curtains covering them so light won't be too much of a problem. Thoughts?


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6180#post_23659875
> 
> 
> ^^Thanks. I will try your settings and tweak the contrast/brightness.



Cool, let me know what you think. It usually doesn't translate perfectly on different setups, but maybe it will be an improvement.


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6120#post_23650808
> 
> 
> Complete Success!
> 
> 
> I just did another hacking to improve the harmony on 1070. The device setup is very tricky and you have to answer some questions correctly to get to that point.
> 
> 
> Here is a step-by-step guide on how to do it:
> 
> *A) Create Benq W1500 device*
> 
> 1) Create a new Benq W1500 device in myharmony - I have already reached my 5 device limit so I created a new account for this device.
> 
> 2) It does not appear to be in their database, but just select "I'm sure it is Benq W1500" to create it anyway - They claim they don't know this model, but somehow they do. Because if you enter a random model number, the result is different.
> 
> 3) In the display type screen, select "TV or Display". Very important: you must tick "*None of the above*". This will somehow be determined to be a projector, instead of a conventional TV.
> 
> 4) Choose you don't have a remote option - otherwise it will ask you to learn the remote commands.
> 
> 5) In the device input screen, if you see HDMI1 and HDMI2 option, you're on the right path. If not, go back and change some answers.
> 
> 6) Once finished, sync the remote.
> 
> 7) Check the following commands are available on the screen. These are very useful discrete commands to control power, input and user modes.
> 
> 
> PowerOn
> 
> PowerOff
> 
> InputHdmi1
> 
> InputHdmi2
> 
> PresetMode (toggle between standard, cinema, user1, etc)
> 
> User1
> 
> User2/ISF-Night
> 
> User3/ISF-Day
> 
> 
> I don't know where these commands come from. Maybe from some old Benq models or maybe some nice chaps submitted the pronto hex, but they are all confirmed (by me!) to be working with W1070 under firmware 1.06. You can also test these buttons yourself to make sure it works, before proceed any further.
> 
> *B) Teach the new commands*
> 
> 1) I digged out an old receiver's remote which has learning capability. It is mainly used as temporary command storage - If you have another harmony it is much easier, just sync it and teach your "main" harmony.
> 
> 2) Teach each of the above commands from harmony to the learning remote.
> 
> 3) Delete that W1500 device and resync to the current settings - in my case, login the current account.
> 
> 4) Teach each of the above commands from the learning remote to harmony, under the Benq W1070 device as new commands.
> 
> 5) Change power sequence, activity sequence or other buttons to make use of these new commands.
> 
> 6) And congratulations, you've done!
> 
> 
> If you're familiar with pronto hex and using the software, things could be easier and you probably don't need a learning remote - but I don't like the software and don't have incentives to learn pronto hex. Hence this guide is for the "novice" users like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What's the benefit of this hack?*
> 
> 1) Power status control is more reliable and safer. I had an incident in the earily days, when I shut donw the PJ using the original remote. Yet several minutes later I want to shut down the receiver and forgot the PJ was already off, and pressed the "all off" button. This sent a PowerToggle command to the PJ and restarted it! Very bad for the lamp. With a discrete power command, you never run into this risk. A power off command will never switch it on, or vice versa.
> 
> 
> 2) Input switching is more reliable. Probably irrelevant to 99% of people, but I use both HDMIs, so it is still important to me.
> 
> 
> 3) Probably the most benefit of it, now you can directly enter the user mode you want, without going through the menu. The firmware has a feature (or bug) that whenever it enters 3D, it defaults to the preset mode of "3D". When it enters 2D, it defaults to "Standard". Because my preferred calibrated settings are in User2 (2D) and User3 (3D), it forced me to do more clicks to switch modes. With the new commands, they can all be done in a single click - Yes I spent many hours just to reduce several clicks!
> 
> 
> This is an example of entering SBS 3D mode: *3D-Select-DirectionUp-Select-User3*


Successful completed. I created four activities for 3D: 3D SBS On/off and 3D OU On/off. One button to switch to 3DSBS with user 3 mode setting, another for 3D OU with user 3 mode setting.. Similar applies to 3D off SBS and OU but I have it changes to user1 mode when exiting 3D. Make life much easier watching 2D or 3D with a simple one touch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Is the oppo still the best blu Ray player?


----------



## eah9

Just got my sony 3d s5100 and am moving my s3100 upstairs.


I also got the dimensionaloptics 3d glasses. I am all set for some 3d viewing tonight.


I will switch the benq w!070 settings and make sure the glasses are synced up etc..


Question - with the 144hz glasses work with a laptop with nvidia 3d vision etc...not displaying on the benq? And also wasn't sure about the xbox 360 (viewing on the benq)? My AVR does have pass through 3d and I have hdmi 1.4a on everything.


I am very new to 3d and have only used the passive glasses in the past.


Any links or helpful info. would be appreciated. I will start researching as well.


Thanks!!


----------



## GeroJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *utee05*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6180#post_23661520
> 
> 
> What are thoughts on a grey screen with the w1070? At the moment I am looking at the getting a tensioned motorized screen from monoprice to take advantage of the 20% coupon they have but all that is in stock are the grey fabric screens. My room has 2 windows where the screen will be covering when being used. My room will be painted a dark grey color but the ceiling is a beige color.
> 
> 
> The windows have blinds and curtains covering them so light won't be too much of a problem. Thoughts?



I intentionally bought a high contrast grey 1.1 gain screen because our Benq W1070 is set-up in a family room with large windows (light blocker curtains, but not always closed) to improve performance in these ambient light conditions. I think that this makes the in the dark/near dark viewing even better with the "higher contrast".


While I am not a videophile, have never seen it projecting to a white screen, I am more that satisfied and usually sit there in amazement!


1681 Hours - Great 2D/3D Picture - No Strange Noises - Seems Better Than New Excepting A Few Dust Blobs in the Optics


----------



## Andreafletcher

Whats the point of this filter if it simply lowers brightness that can be adjusted in settings?


----------



## Andreafletcher

Has anyone else had trouble trying to update the firmware on this projector? I have tried everything and I keep getting error message unable to enter programing mode. Anyone else have and overcome this problem?


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Andreafletcher*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6180#post_23665385
> 
> 
> Whats the point of this filter if it simply lowers brightness that can be adjusted in settings?



Maybe someone on a very small and very high gain screen that's too bright and can't be lowered.


But I will be surprised that if on a >100",


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Andreafletcher*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6180#post_23665400
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had trouble trying to update the firmware on this projector? I have tried everything and I keep getting error message unable to enter programing mode. Anyone else have and overcome this problem?



You are missing something in the instructions since many have updated the firmware to 106. Make sure the USB drivers loaded when you go into upgrade mode on the projector.


----------



## soulkeeper

trying to calibrate my pj using a pc with ati 7770 as source (via hdmi)..

Concerning BTB and WTW...is the pj clipping them by default when playing video?


according to this review at the end of the page..

http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/projectors/projectors-reviews/benq-w1070-projector/page-4-on-the-bench.html 


pj is clipping them except if you use pc instead of auto in HDMI settings...


for me,using a calibration disc, there's nothing happening when i toggle between pc-auto-video in hdmi settings.


i know movies are at 16-235 but i believe it's best if i can have the full 0-255 send to the pj and then adjust accordingly with brightness and contrast settings...


Also, we must avoid unnecessary conversions from 16-235 to 0-255 (either from our player or from the graphics card)...


Any thoughts?


PS I was using RGB FULL in Ati CCC but when i changed to RGB Limited it seems that BTB and WTW is passed to pj (using TMT as player)....


I was using FULL in the dynamic range video options in Ati CCC but when i changed to Limited it seems that BTB and WTW is passed to pj (using TMT as player)....


toggling between RGB full and limited doesn't seems to affect BTB and WTW.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6180#post_23665420
> 
> 
> 
> I never think ND filter is a good idea. a) when you switch to 3D you need all the brightness that's on offer; b) the lamp will dim down after a few hundred hours.



a) yes if you want the maximum brightness for 3D then the filter needs to be removed, hence the idea of a flippable or rotating mount was a good idea (see a previous post)


b) no, the lamp does NOT dim to any perceivable amount after a few hundred hours. It is still very bright.


No one is forcing you to use a ND filter, it is a personal choice and if you are mainly viewing 2D then it is no hassle.


----------



## coderguy

You'll find that over time most of your viewing is 2D anyways, because you'll run out of 3D stuff to watch more than likely. Though for some 3D freaks out there this may not be true, but for the most part you'll leave the ND filter on most of the time so that it is not an issue, until your lamp ages that is.


----------



## Ricoflashback

After 140+ hours on my PJ, I took off the ND2 filter and the picture is fantastic. I have a good, glass ND2 filter and it helped with the brightness, initially - - which did hurt my eyes - - but I believe the projector has now settled down.


In conjunction with the Darbee Darblet - - my BenQ on a 100" 1.3 gain screen really rocks. Incredibly uber sharp picture with vivid colors.


We watched the movie "Mud" yesterday and even though it might not be to some folks liking, the scenery and pace of the movie on the big screen is fantastic. The river, the trees, the boats and the night scenes are all very vivid.


There is nothing like the "big screen" experience to immerse yourself into a movie. Even though I have a 65" Samsung ES8000 - - which I do watch for sports, news and TV shows - - you cannot beat your own Home Theater "big screen" setup.


Especially for movies (letterbox) - - the BenQ really shines.


----------



## Ricoflashback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6180#post_23669651
> 
> 
> Thanks for popping in to give a update. Surprised that 140 hours would dim the bulb so much that the filter is no longer required. I will have to pull mine off to make the comparison again.



I'm not sure that the bulb is that much dimmer - - but it is definitely noticeable. And, the Darblet really shows its "stuff" without the ND2 filter. Especially colors and night scenes - - just spectacular. Gamma at 2.4.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricoflashback*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6180#post_23669036
> 
> 
> After 140+ hours on my PJ, I took off the ND2 filter and the picture is fantastic. I have a good, glass ND2 filter and it helped with the brightness, initially - - which did hurt my eyes - - but I believe the projector has now settled down.


 

Same here. After 160 or so hours I removed the filter too and the PJ is fine now without it. I believe that all PJ lamps take a fairly big hit in brightness early in their life and then settle down to a gradually diminishing light output from thereon. I understand that this is the reason people advise not to calibrate a PJ until has a couple of hundred hours on it.


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6180#post_23670196
> 
> 
> Same here. After 160 or so hours I removed the filter too and the PJ is fine now without it. I believe that all PJ lamps take a fairly big hit in brightness early in their life and then settle down to a gradually diminishing light output from thereon. *I understand that this is the reason people advise not to calibrate a PJ until has a couple of hundred hours on it.*



Would what you describe though only effect brightness and contrast? Greyscale/color should remain constant correct?


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6180#post_23670287
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6180#post_23670196
> 
> 
> Same here. After 160 or so hours I removed the filter too and the PJ is fine now without it. I believe that all PJ lamps take a fairly big hit in brightness early in their life and then settle down to a gradually diminishing light output from thereon. *I understand that this is the reason people advise not to calibrate a PJ until has a couple of hundred hours on it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would what you describe though only effect brightness and contrast? Greyscale/color should remain constant correct?
Click to expand...

 

Well the honest answer is I don't know. You'd expect it to be just brightness and contrast, for sure.


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6180#post_23661764
> 
> 
> Cool, let me know what you think. It usually doesn't translate perfectly on different setups, but maybe it will be an improvement.


I applied your settings but reduce brightness/ contrast two clicks each and it looks perfect now at least for 2D. Havent tried 3D with your settings yet. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## J0H4nN35

I'm having some trouble with the 3D.. SBS via HDMI from PC works fine but not SBS via component nor vga from Xbox360. The signal is 1080i60Hz but I can't choose any 3D option in the menu. Any idea why?


----------



## utee05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GeroJ*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6180#post_23665114
> 
> 
> I intentionally bought a high contrast grey 1.1 gain screen because our Benq W1070 is set-up in a family room with large windows (light blocker curtains, but not always closed) to improve performance in these ambient light conditions. I think that this makes the in the dark/near dark viewing even better with the "higher contrast".
> 
> 
> While I am not a videophile, have never seen it projecting to a white screen, I am more that satisfied and usually sit there in amazement!
> 
> 
> 1681 Hours - Great 2D/3D Picture - No Strange Noises - Seems Better Than New Excepting A Few Dust Blobs in the Optics



Thanks for the update. The grey screen I am looking at has a 0.8 gain (monoprice tensioned). Seems like it is doable in my situation. I won't view much 3D content. Mainly 2D videos and shows.


----------



## coderguy

Do those cheap monoprice screens have no texture and a tight weave pattern in the material?

That's my only issue with cheap screens.


I once had an $80 Elite screen (not for main theater, but got it in a promotion), and the screen caused every projector to lose sharpness due to its material. I'm sure some of the higher priced Elite screens are pretty good, the one I had was obviously the cheapest material they make.


I now use a Da-Lite HP 2.4 gain screen, the 2.8 gain screen has less texture I hear, but the 2.4 screen is ok (not as film-like as something like any of the low gain Stewart screens though, but the HP is a lot cheaper and brighter anyhow).


----------



## utee05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6210#post_23670785
> 
> 
> Do those cheap monoprice screens have no texture and a tight weave pattern in the material?
> 
> That's my only issue with cheap screens.
> 
> 
> I once had an $80 Elite screen (not for main theater, but got it in a promotion), and the screen caused every projector to lose sharpness due to its material. I'm sure some of the higher priced Elite screens are pretty good, the one I had was obviously the cheapest material they make.
> 
> 
> I now use a Da-Lite HP 2.4 gain screen, the 2.8 gain screen has less texture I hear, but the 2.4 screen is ok (not as film-like as something like any of the low gain Stewart screens though, but the HP is a lot cheaper and brighter anyhow).



I have no clue on the texture on those screens. I have mainly looked at those for cost but open to suggestions on a screen, but need it to be electric.


----------



## ellisr63





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J0H4nN35*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6180#post_23670348
> 
> 
> I'm having some trouble with the 3D.. SBS via HDMI from PC works fine but not SBS via component nor vga from Xbox360. The signal is 1080i60Hz but I can't choose any 3D option in the menu. Any idea why?


When you use the XBOX is it seeing the projector as 3d? When I went into my PS3 after getting my 1070 it gave me all kinds of warnings about 3D... I then selected 3D and it works fine with the 1070.


----------



## J0H4nN35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ellisr63*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6210#post_23671007
> 
> 
> When you use the XBOX is it seeing the projector as 3d? When I went into my PS3 after getting my 1070 it gave me all kinds of warnings about 3D... I then selected 3D and it works fine with the 1070.



Don't think so, I just enabled 3D inside the game. There is nothing in the xbox settings about 3D. According to this list ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Xbox_360_games_with_3D_support ) some games require HDMI but not Crysis 2 which I have.


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *utee05*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6210#post_23670984
> 
> 
> I have no clue on the texture on those screens. I have mainly looked at those for cost but open to suggestions on a screen, but need it to be electric.



Probably check in the screen forums to find out which electric is best, sometimes people forget but there is a dedicated screen category in here.


Here is an Elite Electric 100" for under $200, not sure how good the material is but people seem to rate it highly.
http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens-ELECTRIC100V-Spectrum-Projection/dp/B000MX07GC/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1377556942&sr=1-1&keywords=Elite+Screens+ELECTRIC100V 


I don't know that much about really cheap screens, or which of the cheapies are the best. The only good cheapie I know of is the manual HP screens (sub $300 for a 100" to 110"), but if you want an electric they are far more expensive.


----------



## imarun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J0H4nN35*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6210#post_23671039
> 
> 
> Don't think so, I just enabled 3D inside the game. There is nothing in the xbox settings about 3D. According to this list ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Xbox_360_games_with_3D_support ) some games require HDMI but not Crysis 2 which I have.



The projector automatically switches to 3D if the game is outputting in frame packed 3D format. But you have to manually choose for other supported formats.


Did you update your firmware to latest version (1.06)? It adds support for additional 3D modes. Look at the following link for details:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5400#post_23501894


----------



## quickbot

Thank you all for great reviews about benq w1070 as from yesterday ima proud user of one!







All i can say is OMG, this thing just killed all negative toughts that i had... like if it will be atleast close to my 37inch full hd TV experience and hell yes, picture quality is just awesome even tho i have a golden wallpapers on walls(not sure if its called right) So all white and very bright spots sparkling and kinda ruins picture a bit(will fix it tomorrow) But still its awesome. Had only few minutes to set up and go trough menu so used it almost as soon as i got it from the box.


Only thing thats concerns me is a heat that comes out of it..... that thing is very hot. I checked fast cooling option, but still... is it ok that heat what comes out of PJ is kinda hard to keep arm close for longer time, heat wont damage PJ? As when i turned it off, all fans turned off too, so that heated metal parts dont get cooled as that heat stays inside... is that ok?



All in all it was my one of the best things to do, my first PJ ever bought is godly(for that cheap money)


Sorry about my english tho!


----------



## farleyville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quickbot*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6210#post_23673021
> 
> 
> Thank you all for great reviews about benq w1070 as from yesterday ima proud user of one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All i can say is OMG, this thing just killed all negative toughts that i had... like if it will be atleast close to my 37inch full hd TV experience and hell yes, picture quality is just awesome even tho i have a golden wallpapers on walls(not sure if its called right) So all white and very bright spots sparkling and kinda ruins picture a bit(will fix it tomorrow) But still its awesome. Had only few minutes to set up and go trough menu so used it almost as soon as i got it from the box.
> 
> 
> Only thing thats concerns me is a heat that comes out of it..... that thing is very hot. I checked fast cooling option, but still... is it ok that heat what comes out of PJ is kinda hard to keep arm close for longer time, heat wont damage PJ? As when i turned it off, all fans turned off too, so that heated metal parts dont get cooled as that heat stays inside... is that ok?
> 
> 
> 
> All in all it was my one of the best things to do, my first PJ ever bought is godly(for that cheap money)
> 
> 
> Sorry about my english tho!



I have no idea what checking the quick cool option does, but I DID NOT check that option, as I want the projector to do whatever it needs to do to cool down. After I turn off my unit the lamp goes out, but the fan runs roughly 60 seconds before turning off. It your fan is going off immediately, then in my opinion, thats a problem. But the projector does run VERY hot.


----------



## quickbot

Ill have to check it out more as i only got it yesterday. So at nigh i turned it off and couldnt turn it on for like 2 mins as what blinking red led on control panel where lens written on... so prolly was cooling off before it could start again. and thanks about heat, so atleast i know that PJs do heat up alot.... atleast i wont have problems at winter


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6180#post_23670287
> 
> 
> Would what you describe though only effect brightness and contrast? Greyscale/color should remain constant correct?



Contrast and brightness affects the greyscale. This is why you set them first before attempting a grayscale calibration, and why you should check them again after calibrating the greyscale. They work in tandem.


Changing them will affect your greyscale. It's not going to make your deltaE of 1 become a 7, but it will affect it slightly.


For this reason, I saw that you mentioned to another poster that wanted to try your settings without a filter, increasing contrast and brightness would not be a good idea. Using someone else's settings isn't the best idea either, but I get that not everyone wants to spend money on equipment, but still want to try and do something to better the out of box picture.


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6210#post_23673188
> 
> 
> Contrast and brightness affects the greyscale. This is why you set them first before attempting a grayscale calibration, and why you should check them again after calibrating the greyscale. They work in tandem.
> 
> 
> Changing them will affect your greyscale. It's not going to make your deltaE of 1 become a 7, but it will affect it slightly.
> 
> 
> For this reason, I saw that you mentioned to another poster that wanted to try your settings without a filter, increasing contrast and brightness would not be a good idea. Using someone else's settings isn't the best idea either, but I get that not everyone wants to spend money on equipment, but still want to try and do something to better the out of box picture.



Good points, thanks for the correction.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quickbot*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6210#post_23673021
> 
> 
> Only thing thats concerns me is a heat that comes out of it..... that thing is very hot. I checked fast cooling option, but still... is it ok that heat what comes out of PJ is kinda hard to keep arm close for longer time, heat wont damage PJ? As when i turned it off, all fans turned off too, so that heated metal parts dont get cooled as that heat stays inside... is that ok?



Don't check the quick cooling option. Leave that unchecked and the projector will go through a more lengthy cool down period. About 90secs. This is what you want.


----------



## quickbot

thank you!


----------



## Auric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J0H4nN35*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6180#post_23670348
> 
> 
> I'm having some trouble with the 3D.. SBS via HDMI from PC works fine but not SBS via component nor vga from Xbox360. The signal is 1080i60Hz but I can't choose any 3D option in the menu. Any idea why?



Yes, crappy analog Signals.


Use HDMI with a 3D certificated Cable.


----------



## Zoom123

I tried this projector with my Apple TV, Android tablet and Laprop, and in all cases I get what looks like underscan (although it might be something totally irrelevant). A "border of light" about 1 inch around the projected image. Is this normal?


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zoom123*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6210#post_23674118
> 
> 
> I tried this projector with my Apple TV, Android tablet and Laprop, and in all cases I get what looks like underscan (although it might be something totally irrelevant). A "border of light" about 1 inch around the projected image. Is this normal?



A border of very 'dark' light (equivalent of black output)? If so, yes AFAIK that's normal... Not sure why though


----------



## eah9

Tried 3d for the first time on this projector - watched Wreck it Ralph with my kids. I have the dimensionaloptics glasses and they are great and comfortable too. All I can say is.....................WOW! I have never been a big fan of 3d but this was quite an imax type experience, but better IMHO. This pj is unreal for under 9 bills. Good colors and brightness and the depth is so good. Of course, regular blu-rays are unreal too with this pj.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6210#post_23674573
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zoom123*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6210#post_23674118
> 
> 
> I tried this projector with my Apple TV, Android tablet and Laprop, and in all cases I get what looks like underscan (although it might be something totally irrelevant). A "border of light" about 1 inch around the projected image. Is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A border of very 'dark' light (equivalent of black output)? If so, yes AFAIK that's normal... Not sure why though
Click to expand...

 

It\s because the aspect ratio isn't 1.78:1 (which fills a 16:9 screen). There are various aspect ratios that are *almost* but not quite 16:9/1.78:1 - for example the common 1.85:1 - this is 16.65:9 so in order to show it the image will have a small border.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6210#post_23674909
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6210#post_23674573
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zoom123*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6210#post_23674118
> 
> 
> I tried this projector with my Apple TV, Android tablet and Laprop, and in all cases I get what looks like underscan (although it might be something totally irrelevant). A "border of light" about 1 inch around the projected image. Is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A border of very 'dark' light (equivalent of black output)? If so, yes AFAIK that's normal... Not sure why though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It\s because the aspect ratio isn't 1.78:1 (which fills a 16:9 screen). There are various aspect ratios that are *almost* but not quite 16:9/1.78:1 - for example the common 1.85:1 - this is 16.65:9 so in order to show it the image will have a small border.
Click to expand...


Yeah I know about letterboxing; but even a 'full' 1920x1080 resolution PC image (ie, the projector's native resolution) produces a tiny border on the output of the projector - it's on both the sides and the top/bottom of the image.

It's almost like the light surface is ever-so-slightly larger than the actual image, if that makes sense


----------



## farleyville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eah9*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6210#post_23674753
> 
> 
> Tried 3d for the first time on this projector - watched Wreck it Ralph with my kids. I have the dimensionaloptics glasses and they are great and comfortable too. All I can say is.....................WOW! I have never been a big fan of 3d but this was quite an imax type experience, but better IMHO. This pj is unreal for under 9 bills. Good colors and brightness and the depth is so good. Of course, regular blu-rays are unreal too with this pj.



How do the dimensional optics work for your kids? Ages? Thanks


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6210#post_23675316
> 
> 
> Yeah I know about letterboxing; but even a 'full' 1920x1080 resolution PC image (ie, the projector's native resolution) produces a tiny border on the output of the projector - it's on both the sides and the top/bottom of the image.
> 
> It's almost like the light surface is ever-so-slightly larger than the actual image, if that makes sense


I had to increase the overscan on my PC video card to get rid of the border. This pj has an over scan in one of its menu that I remember seeing. Not sure if it is the same as adjusting the over scan from my PC.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6210#post_23675316
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6210#post_23674909
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6210#post_23674573
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zoom123*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6210#post_23674118
> 
> 
> I tried this projector with my Apple TV, Android tablet and Laprop, and in all cases I get what looks like underscan (although it might be something totally irrelevant). A "border of light" about 1 inch around the projected image. Is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A border of very 'dark' light (equivalent of black output)? If so, yes AFAIK that's normal... Not sure why though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It\s because the aspect ratio isn't 1.78:1 (which fills a 16:9 screen). There are various aspect ratios that are *almost* but not quite 16:9/1.78:1 - for example the common 1.85:1 - this is 16.65:9 so in order to show it the image will have a small border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I know about letterboxing; but even a 'full' 1920x1080 resolution PC image (ie, the projector's native resolution) produces a tiny border on the output of the projector - it's on both the sides and the top/bottom of the image.
> 
> It's almost like the light surface is ever-so-slightly larger than the actual image, if that makes sense
Click to expand...

 

How is it with the PJ test pattern?


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *farleyville*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6210#post_23675334
> 
> 
> How do the dimensional optics work for your kids? Ages? Thanks




I have 4 boys. The 10 and 15 year old used them. not sure if I will let my 5 year old use them due to the warnings about it. They are high quality and comfortable.


----------



## alfienero

Due to the logistic of my room and because it's not a stable location for me, I'm considering to use my Benq to project on the wall. My wall is now painted dark gray and the projection is already fine because the pj is very bright on a relativerly small screen (~100'').


What if I'll color the projection area light gray leaving the dark gray as a frame? Is it normal conventional paint already good?Specific paints are a bit expensive (as a good screen), do you have some product/site to suggest?


Thanks in advance


----------



## coderguy

I would go into the DIY screen forums area instead, there is a dedicated area for this question. Though you may get an answer in here, you will get better answers in the screen forums. Mississippi Man is the poster that has done the most DIY screens, ask him what paint to get.


----------



## alfienero

Thanks, good advice I agree that is off topic here, I'll check there. Coming back to the Benq W1070 I just received my pj back from the service with the updated 1.06 fw and SBS 3d is now working perfectly.


----------



## denass

I was going to send mine in to get updated. I received mine 2 weeks ago with 1.5.

I did the firmware update as the guys here and went fine.

It is definitely better and able to play SBS fine now.

Its locking in better on the signal--very happy now.


----------



## J0H4nN35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imarun*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6210#post_23672532
> 
> 
> The projector automatically switches to 3D if the game is outputting in frame packed 3D format. But you have to manually choose for other supported formats.
> 
> 
> Did you update your firmware to latest version (1.06)? It adds support for additional 3D modes. Look at the following link for details:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5400#post_23501894



No I haven't updated but that ought not to solve the problem since it already is capable of receiving a SBS signal at my resolution and frame rate.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Auric*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6210#post_23674088
> 
> 
> Yes, crappy analog Signals.
> 
> 
> Use HDMI with a 3D certificated Cable.



My xbox doesn't have that


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6210#post_23675519
> 
> 
> How is it with the PJ test pattern?



The same - 'black' border... I'm assuming this is by design


----------



## Auric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J0H4nN35*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6210#post_23677586
> 
> 
> No I haven't updated but that ought not to solve the problem since it already is capable of receiving a SBS signal at my resolution and frame rate.
> 
> My xbox doesn't have that



Bad Luck.


get one with a HDMI Port


Imagine what happend if the SBS Picture is horizontal shiftet, only for a few Pixels










The 3D Image would be totally crap.


with a digital HDMI signal the Frame will fit perfect and the Software in the PJ is able to split the Frame exactly in half and stretch an show both new Frames correctly.


----------



## J0H4nN35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Auric*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6210#post_23677968
> 
> 
> Bad Luck.
> 
> 
> get one with a HDMI Port
> 
> 
> Imagine what happend if the SBS Picture is horizontal shiftet, only for a few Pixels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 3D Image would be totally crap.
> 
> 
> with a digital HDMI signal the Frame will fit perfect and the Software in the PJ is able to split the Frame exactly in half and stretch an show both new Frames correctly.



I was wrong about the PJ being able to receive a SBS signal over Component. Tried VGA instead, at a resolution of 1680*1050 which is the highest the PJ can receive a SBS signal (over VGA). But now the game says it need the resolution to be 1920*1080 for 3D to work.


----------



## vagos1103gr1

150 hours on the pj and now I realized that is not equal the brightness on the screen. On the half left of the screen is more bright but is not noticeable on the films. I don't know if to live with this and to forget it since its 3rd replacement from amazon.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vagos1103gr1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6240#post_23678859
> 
> 
> 150 hours on the pj and now I realized that is not equal the brightness on the screen. On the half left of the screen is more bright but is not noticeable on the films. I don't know if to live with this and to forget it since its 3rd replacement from amazon.



This is normal; probably been like this since you got it! See here ...


----------



## vagos1103gr1

Thanks I guess I am gonna live with this


----------



## Steve Benkin

question on screen help for the 1070. (I decided to put this here, rather than the screen forum, because the make/model of screen is selected- it is a size question specific to this PJ).


It looks like we will be getting a motorized screen and the PJ will be approx 10 to 11' away. That pretty much clinches the W1070 for me!


Here is my question. I will be getting a visual apex 1.1 screen - nothing fancy.


I would like a large an image as possible but still have decent brightness.


Forget about the specs - will the 1070 be bright enough to effectively fill up a 120" screen?


Every local dealer I speak to me tells me that no PJ - not even the Sony 50es - can really throw a bright enough image for a 120".


My last setup was an Optoma H78 on a 106" grey screen, and it was always too dim for me - even with a new bulb. The picture seems a little small to me, too. Just as a reference to this discussion.


in this house, my walls/carpet are beige, but is in a pretty light controlled room. I may have some overhead lights dimmed on but can never imagine myself watching movies with the lights full on.


99% 2D movies. I doubt I will watch more than 3 3D films a year. If that. Mainly SD DVD on an upscaling player (Sony S790 or Oppo 103). My blu-ray collection is growing but still is a small percentage.


will 120" work- or do I need to go down to 106"?


Appreciate your insight into this situation.


Thank you.


----------



## CheYC

120" will be plenty bright with the 1070. I have mine mounted back just as far as you will (10.5 ft) on a 110" screen and I have to use an ND2 filter when all the lights are out or else the brightness kills my eyes. There are people in this thread with 120" screens with this projector and have no qualms with brightness.


----------



## Steve Benkin

THANK YOU!


That is music to my ears!!


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Benkin*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6240#post_23680539
> 
> 
> question on screen help for the 1070. (I decided to put this here, rather than the screen forum, because the make/model of screen is selected- it is a size question specific to this PJ).
> 
> 
> It looks like we will be getting a motorized screen and the PJ will be approx 10 to 11' away. That pretty much clinches the W1070 for me!
> 
> 
> Here is my question. I will be getting a visual apex 1.1 screen - nothing fancy.
> 
> 
> I would like a large an image as possible but still have decent brightness.
> 
> 
> Forget about the specs - will the 1070 be bright enough to effectively fill up a 120" screen?
> 
> 
> Every local dealer I speak to me tells me that no PJ - not even the Sony 50es - can really throw a bright enough image for a 120".
> 
> 
> My last setup was an Optoma H78 on a 106" grey screen, and it was always too dim for me - even with a new bulb. The picture seems a little small to me, too. Just as a reference to this discussion.
> 
> 
> in this house, my walls/carpet are beige, but is in a pretty light controlled room. I may have some overhead lights dimmed on but can never imagine myself watching movies with the lights full on.
> 
> 
> 99% 2D movies. I doubt I will watch more than 3 3D films a year. If that. Mainly SD DVD on an upscaling player (Sony S790 or Oppo 103). My blu-ray collection is growing but still is a small percentage.
> 
> 
> will 120" work- or do I need to go down to 106"?
> 
> 
> Appreciate your insight into this situation.
> 
> 
> Thank you.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6240#post_23680558
> 
> 
> 120" will be plenty bright with the 1070. I have mine mounted back just as far as you will (10.5 ft) on a 110" screen and I have to use an ND2 filter when all the lights are out or else the brightness kills my eyes. There are people in this thread with 120" screens with this projector and have no qualms with brightness.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Benkin*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6240#post_23680568
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!
> 
> 
> That is music to my ears!!



I only have a 100" screen and my w1070 has about 180 hours on it. I would recommend a white screen with 1.1 gain or something in that range. And the brightness in smart-eco mode is plenty bright even after this many hours on bulb. I watch in a fairly dedicated ht room with controlled lighting. Hope it goes well for you! I am really enjoying this pj.


----------



## farleyville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Benkin*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6240#post_23680568
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!
> 
> 
> That is music to my ears!!



I have a 120" Screen and it performs great. When I first got the projector and bought my screen material (DIY painted sintra), I played around with various sizes because I was concerned about losing brightness at 120". I tried 100" for a while, but it just felt too small for me, I see very little difference in perceived brightness between the two, though Im sure there is some, but its not noticeable to me. Because of the ambient light I will have in the room at times, I decided to paint the screen with a gray paint with some level of increased gain. I opted for a mix from the DIY forum called silverfire and it appears that I have somewhere in the neighborhood of 1.0 gain right now with a gray screen. Images are perfect in dark theater conditions, and look much better than the white screen in ambient light. I have no issues with brightness of the W1070 at this size, though I do use it in Normal mode when there is ambient light present. I'm not sure you will be able to use the eco mode setting very often with ambient light and 120"... Just my 2 cents.


----------



## vanylapep

Do you guys use min zoom or max zoom?


When you say 120", do you mean diagonal or horizontal?


----------



## Sonyad

Diagonal


----------



## Cowboys

NCIX has this pj for $799. Grab one if you are shopping for it.


----------



## jermnang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6240#post_23682312
> 
> 
> NCIX has this pj for $799. Grab one if you are shopping for it.



Man!! I wish I never would've saw this!!

Decisions, decisions, decisions..... I guess it's time to start rubbing the wife's feet tonight and pop the question.....


----------



## CheYC

Holy smokes, I think that's the cheapest it's ever been. I picked mine up for $883 about a month and a half ago.


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jermnang*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6240#post_23682555
> 
> 
> Man!! I wish I never would've saw this!!
> 
> Decisions, decisions, decisions..... I guess it's time to start rubbing the wife's feet tonight and pop the question.....




my wife is happy we got it. family movie night is a big hit.


----------



## Grayson73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6200_100#post_23682312
> 
> 
> NCIX has this pj for $799. Grab one if you are shopping for it.



In case anyone is wondering, there won't be any foreign transaction fees. See message posted by NCIX on 7/4/2013:

http://forums.us.ncix.com/forums/?mode=showthread&forum=116&threadid=2616238 


Good news everyone! We're happy to announce that we now have payment servers in the U.S. which means! There won't be any Foreign Transaction Fees charged from your bank for your purchases. I'm noddin' my head like Yeahhh, And now I'm gonna be okay, It's a party in the U.S.A. Ok bad reference but yay


If for whatever reason you do still incur a fee, don't hesitate to contact our Customer Care division!
https://secure.us.ncix.com/message/sendmessage.cfm - See more at: http://forums.us.ncix.com/forums/?mode=showthread&forum=116&threadid=2616238#sthash.X781JnAI.dpuf


----------



## utee05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6210#post_23671274
> 
> 
> Probably check in the screen forums to find out which electric is best, sometimes people forget but there is a dedicated screen category in here.
> 
> 
> Here is an Elite Electric 100" for under $200, not sure how good the material is but people seem to rate it highly.
> http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens-ELECTRIC100V-Spectrum-Projection/dp/B000MX07GC/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1377556942&sr=1-1&keywords=Elite+Screens+ELECTRIC100V
> 
> 
> I don't know that much about really cheap screens, or which of the cheapies are the best. The only good cheapie I know of is the manual HP screens (sub $300 for a 100" to 110"), but if you want an electric they are far more expensive.



There isn't much activity in the screens section and sometimes easier to get recs from current owners of the same projector you have. Figured it would be easier to get a response here.


----------



## squigly1

Not sure if this is OK or frowned upon, and if the latter please ignore, delete, or let me know and I can delete. I was going to get a W1070 but got something else instead, In preperation for the w1070 I purchased a Hoya 72mm ND2 filter (made in Japan) and a 67mm to 72mm step up ring adapter. I don't need them so if anyone is looking for the pair PM me for details.


----------



## schmidtwi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6240#post_23681820
> 
> 
> I throw a 130" diagonal image onto a spandex screen with


----------



## Prime316

What size ND2 filter does this projector need?


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prime316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6240#post_23687022
> 
> 
> What size ND2 filter does this projector need?



This is answered many times before, actually 2 posts before yours. PLEASE read before asking questions.


----------



## schmidtwi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6240#post_23687045
> 
> 
> Aha! Caught red handed. You DID finish your theater after all...now get back there and update your derelect build thread ya' bum.



Heh, caught red handed? Maybe. Finished my HT? Not...


I set up a temp HT in the main room. The dedicated HT is still on hold; hoping to resume by this winter. Enjoying the temp HT in the meantime.... And this W1070 was a great addition to the temp HT - which includes a 120" DIY Spandex screen. The W1070 is awesome on a reduced budget. No need for an expensive screen...


----------



## farleyville

Update: I have now logged 150 hours, and have had my painted DIY silverfire screen (120") for two weeks. Previously I stated that I could not see the rainbow effect, however with extended use, I have "taught" myself how to see it. I'm not sure if the color wheel slows down with blurays at 1080p 24hz, but it is much more noticeable than when viewing television through dish network at 1080 60hz.. Anyone know if the color wheel is slowing, or if the 24hz will show RBE more frequently...


I can honestly say that I see the effect in every movie I watch now to varying degrees, and now that I "know" how to see it, I'll probably always see it. Having said that, it does not take away from the enjoyment overall, and my wife and kids have not noticed it at all (I have not said anything about it, and I won't be mentioning it to them). All I get is wows from friends, and have not calibrated the unit at all. But, if you know what to look for, the RBE is definitely there. Perhaps it's the higher gain paint used that has made it more noticeable for me.


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *farleyville*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6240#post_23694355
> 
> 
> But, if you know what to look for, the RBE is definitely there.


Within the first thirty seconds of ever turning the projector on I saw it. I never owned a projector before, but I knew what it was from reading the forums here. I see it on 24hz and 60hz sources, it really doesn't matter. All that said, for the price and the large scale wow factor, it's hard to complain. I just live with it.


----------



## Tangled Cable

Made a thread about this but I think I should mention it here as well ...


If anyone in Portland, Oregon has one of these I would sure love to see it in action before I buy one. The whole RBE thing has me a little nervous and even though I could return it I would just rather have a sense of what I'm getting before making the purchase ...


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *farleyville*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6240#post_23694355
> 
> 
> I can honestly say that I see the effect in every movie I watch now to varying degrees, and now that I "know" how to see it, I'll probably always see it.



I have always said sometimes ignorant is a blessing, especially regarding the RBE. Now you're more knowledgeable and rainbow will curse you for the rest of your life ...


For people who do not see RBE, please please do not research and do not look for it. Just enjoy the show.


I was not so lucky. This benq is my first experience of DLP. I saw it the first minute it was fired up, even without any images. Yes those little "source searching" words at the right bottom corner already taught me what is RBE.


----------



## coderguy

If the image is way too bright, then many can see RBE. The key is to get the image under 25 fL.


I can still see some tiny amounts of RBE in certain cases on my Benq w7000 when the CW is in 4x mode, but it really isn't often enough to bother me. If I were to crank the brightness up over 25 fL, it would start to bother me pretty bad again.


----------



## Tangled Cable

So coderguy you're saying that you can put the CW into 6x mode via the source?


----------



## coderguy

Nope, in the Benq w7000 you can change it in the Service Menu,but for the w1070 people said it wasn't there. I don't have a w1070 (though a friend had one briefly that I got to play with, before the color wheel speed debate unfortunately), but currently I only have the w7000. Also, the w7000 defaults to 6x in dynamic mode, but 4x in all other modes (but you can force 6x in any mode if you want).


----------



## heed316

Every time I switch inputs from my HTPC (HDMI 2) to my Xbox360 (HDMI 1) the sound on the projector turns itself back on. It always stays muted on HDMI 2, but whenever I switch to HDMI 1 I have to re mute. It is just a minor annoyance, but the setting never seems to stick. I've tried turning the volume down and muting, but both settings never save. I never have the issue on the HTPC, only on the 360. Does anyone have a solution to this? I updated the firmware in hopes that would help, but it still does the same thing.


----------



## deez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5430#post_23503182
> 
> 
> I was the one who posted the instructions. The firmware was posted by RLBurnside. Check out my post 5425 on page 181 for instructions and download links.
> 
> I would suggest that you create a folder on your desktop or in downloads and download the DLP composer from one of the links and the 106 firmware from the other link.
> 
> Be sure to set the output to USB under preferences.



Opened the tool could not see any tab labled edit. Windows 8 pro.


----------



## utee05

I am currently determining how far away to mount the projector from the screen. I am looking to have the projector be 11'6" from the screen but can be moved up as close as 10' and as far back as 15'. From looking at the calculators this is too bright for a 106" and just about right for a 120" screen. My seating distance from the screen will be 12'. I think a 120" screen may be a bit too much that close. Ceiling height is 9'.


It seems from the calculators that 22fL seems to be a good brightness. My room has some light during day but is completely dark at night. Walls are asphalt gray but ceiling and wall opposite of screen is a khaki color. I am unable to paint the ceiling or wall opposite screen.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6270#post_23697779
> 
> 
> Opened the tool could not see any tab labled edit. Windows 8 pro.



It is at the top. You have to go to edit, preferences, communications to change setting to usb.


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *utee05*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6270#post_23698513
> 
> 
> I am currently determining how far away to mount the projector from the screen. I am looking to have the projector be 11'6" from the screen but can be moved up as close as 10' and as far back as 15'. From looking at the calculators this is too bright for a 106" and just about right for a 120" screen. My seating distance from the screen will be 12'. I think a 120" screen may be a bit too much that close. Ceiling height is 9'.
> 
> 
> It seems from the calculators that 22fL seems to be a good brightness. My room has some light during day but is completely dark at night. Walls are asphalt gray but ceiling and wall opposite of screen is a khaki color. I am unable to paint the ceiling or wall opposite screen.




120" would be perfect at 12' imho. I am at 106" at 10ft viewing distance and it's just right. Glad I didn't go with the recommended 92".


----------



## utee05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eah9*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6270#post_23699058
> 
> 
> 120" would be perfect at 12' imho. I am at 106" at 10ft viewing distance and it's just right. Glad I didn't go with the recommended 92".



Thanks, looks like I'll just stick with the 120" then. I kept on seeing recommendations for my viewing distance from calculators and other sites that 106-110 is good but I knew I'd like to have a 120" screen.


----------



## THe_Flash

I'm using a 120" Elite with this projector and am sitting at 12ft., all is great and I wouldn't recommend going smaller.


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *utee05*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6270#post_23699571
> 
> 
> Thanks, looks like I'll just stick with the 120" then. I kept on seeing recommendations for my viewing distance from calculators and other sites that 106-110 is good but I knew I'd like to have a 120" screen.



I am very confident you will just be amazed. I was not into 3d at all - even at the movie theater but....This projector does an incredible job with hd and 3d on the "big screen". Enjoy!!


----------



## RedLefty

120" here with seating at 12' and a bar at 15' and we love it. Go big!


----------



## Prime316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eah9*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6270#post_23699058
> 
> 
> 120" would be perfect at 12' imho. I am at 106" at 10ft viewing distance and it's just right. Glad I didn't go with the recommended 92".




I did the 92" screen at 12 feet. While it works well for a while, it starts to feel small. I was able to deal with it but I kept switching my screens from my 92" to a 100" screen I also had. The problem was that my projector was ceiling mounted and it could do 96" max at 12 feet. Now that I have the Benq w1070, I can get that 120" image at 12 feet. I ordered a 120 incher and it arrives tomorrow. It's a fixed frame screen and I know it's going to be a pain to put together but it should be soooo worth it.


----------



## JoeBoy73

Yup...go big! As big as your room and budget will allow! I'm 15ft back (the PJ) on a 150" Elite Screen and I love it!


----------



## fainluoba

good ,Viewsonic Pro8200 and the Mitsubishi HC4000 seem to be trouble free and last a long time.thanks


----------



## eah9

I have the benqw1070 and went with a 16:9 100" elite sable screen. I realize now...that a 2:35 might have been a better choice because I am 10' 10" across my wall where the screen is mounted. And although I can't really go any higher on the 7'8" wall, I could have gone wider. I did some calculations and could have gotten the 2:35 scope 125" screen and for tv watching in 16:9, it would have been roughly the same size. Then I would have had the benefit of getting so much more viewing area for the 2:35 movies. Seems that I have a few of those on blu-ray. I do have towers, so I might need to go with a acoustically transparent material (to put them behind the screen). And of course I can get some black strips of felt to cover the extra width for regular tv watching, on the sides (removable/temporary).


Anyone use a scope screen with this pj? How is it across the entire width? Also I couldn't find a throw calculator for 2:35. Anyone have a link for that?


Looks like I could be doing a diy scope screen....in the not so distant future. I was in a rush to get a decent screen for the pj so I bought one instead of diy and went 16:9.

 


EDIT: Just realized this pj doesn't do 2:35 or anamorphic lenses. Disregard....Looks like I made the correct choice on the screen.


----------



## CheYC

I sit about 11.5 ft from my 110" screen, only have had it for about a month and already regret not getting a 120". Oh well...


----------



## Tangled Cable




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6270#post_23695382
> 
> 
> Nope, in the Benq w7000 you can change it in the Service Menu,but for the w1070 people said it wasn't there. I don't have a w1070 (though a friend had one briefly that I got to play with, before the color wheel speed debate unfortunately), but currently I only have the w7000. Also, the w7000 defaults to 6x in dynamic mode, but 4x in all other modes (but you can force 6x in any mode if you want).



Thanks for the info, coderguy! Sounds like, based on the ability to set color wheel speed and thus improve the ability to avoid rainbows, you would definitely recommend the w7000 over the w1070, no?


----------



## utee05

Thanks all for re-assuring me to go with a 120" screen. Since I watch primarly HDTV I am sticking with a 16:9 format and I probably can't fit a 125" 2.35:1 screen due to the width of the case of the electric screen. Just waiting for amazon to get it back in stock so I can get it delivered quicker to me.


----------



## butie120

so is the consensus that if you get a lens filter to help reduce brightness that you decrease the chance of RBE? People say they ignore it, but im not sure how that would be possible once you know its there. Thoughts?


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *butie120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6270#post_23703986
> 
> 
> so is the consensus that if you get a lens filter to help reduce brightness that you decrease the chance of RBE? People say they ignore it, but im not sure how that would be possible once you know its there. Thoughts?


 

It's true that the brighter the image is the more likely it is that RBE will become visible. RBE is pretty much a 'feature' of single chip DLP PJs. What you have to decide is how important it is in the context of DLP's other benefits. For example, DLP PJs have a reputation for a very sharp image with very good colours. LCD PJs can have a less sharp image (which many still enjoy) and can also suffer from convergence issues due to there being the need to converge three colours (RG and B). LCDs can also have 'screen door effect' which affects some, especially if they sit close to a large screen. If you like a very sharp, clear, colourful image, then DLP will deliver it, but at the expense of occasional RBE. Remember that commercial cinemas use DLP too, which tells us something, but they use 3 chip PJs which don't have RBE.  Once you have seen RBE you will never 'not see' it, but it isn’t all that intrusive. I just ignore it and revel in the great picture quality. If you go looking for RBE you can see it in every scene where the screen is mostly dark, but with a bright highlight. But if you don't specifically look for it, mostly you will not see it. I'd guess I notice it 2 or 3 times in a movie.

 

When LED DLP PJs become available at more sensible prices, RBE will be a thing of the past and we will perhaps have the best of all worlds.


----------



## farleyville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *butie120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6270#post_23703986
> 
> 
> so is the consensus that if you get a lens filter to help reduce brightness that you decrease the chance of RBE? People say they ignore it, but im not sure how that would be possible once you know its there. Thoughts?



I'll quickly share my experience, as I posted a page or so back. I was very worried about RBE before I bought the projector, and analyzed, read, watched videos about it, etc.. Then I finally bought the projector brought it home and watched a movie, and thought "WOW, what is everyone talking about, I didnt see anything". Several weeks later I began to notice it after I painted my screen and sat analyzing everything about the picture. I rarely see RBE in movies themselves, maybe for a milisecond here or there... When I see it is almost always when the play button is displayed over a black screen. I happened to cut my eyes across the screen and I saw it.. Now I almost sit there shooting my eyes up and down trying to see it.


Last night I decided to play around with brightness and my various settings to see how it affected the RBE. On Eco Mode and Cinema, the RBE was definitely less than on my brighter User 1 and Normal mode. I could definitely see how using a filter would further cut this down, but for my viewing, I wouldnt want it any dimmer than Eco Mode using the default cinema setting. (I do have a gray painted screen though)...


----------



## testament0221

Really intrigued about going with a projector versus my original plans of a Panasonic plasma. I'm primarily interested in the 1080ST since I can mount it closer, allowing for Kinect/Wii usage. I'm really excited about the prospect of having a huge 100"-120" screen to enjoy PC/console games, sports, and blu ray movies on. However, I do have one MAJOR concern...and that is lighting.


The projector would be installed in my living room. This is a multi-function room, and cannot be a tomb all day because of the projector. So, what kind of lighting can I have one, without completely ruining the picture? Could I install some lighting on either side of the projector? And maybe some additional lighting that won't beam directly on the screen?


Or, must there be a near pitch dark environment?


I want to be able to casually use the projector, without it being a bit production every time somebody wants to watch tv.


An additional concern. This would replace my primary television in the living room. EVERYTHING will be viewed on this thing. Cable TV. Netflix. Hulu. DvD's. Blu Rays. PS3. PC...Judge Judy...EVERYTHING. Is a projector system suitable for everyday viewing?


Thanks.


----------



## farleyville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *testament0221*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6270#post_23704646
> 
> 
> Really intrigued about going with a projector versus my original plans of a Panasonic plasma. I'm primarily interested in the 1080ST since I can mount it closer, allowing for Kinect/Wii usage. I'm really excited about the prospect of having a huge 100"-120" screen to enjoy PC/console games, sports, and blu ray movies on. However, I do have one MAJOR concern...and that is lighting.
> 
> 
> The projector would be installed in my living room. This is a multi-function room, and cannot be a tomb all day because of the projector. So, what kind of lighting can I have one, without completely ruining the picture? Could I install some lighting on either side of the projector? And maybe some additional lighting that won't beam directly on the screen?
> 
> 
> Or, must there be a near pitch dark environment?
> 
> 
> I want to be able to casually use the projector, without it being a bit production every time somebody wants to watch tv.
> 
> 
> An additional concern. This would replace my primary television in the living room. EVERYTHING will be viewed on this thing. Cable TV. Netflix. Hulu. DvD's. Blu Rays. PS3. PC...Judge Judy...EVERYTHING. Is a projector system suitable for everyday viewing?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


There really isnt enough information here to make a judgement, Are there windows in the room? Post a picture of the room if you could, someone here might have a similar setup and be able to help.


In my opinion though, this projector is not suited for living room use. I have this in a basement (with a window), and do use it in ambient light (which is why I use a gray screen), but the image is washed out with any light on it. If the window curtain is not closed during the day, the image becomes very washed out, and watching any dark movie would be impossible. Any projector is going to suffer the same fate. They can take some indirect lighting being on at night, but sunlight entering a room is a killer. If you have any windows in the room, and dont plan on drawing your curtains closed during the day, then your performance will not be very good. I'm sure there are some here that may use it in their living rooms, but I doubt a projector is a good choice for that environment for everyday use.


----------



## farleyville

I have seen some though that have a flat panel on the wall for use during the day, and a motorized screen that lowers in front of the other TV at night to watch movies with the projector.


----------



## butie120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *farleyville*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6270#post_23704600
> 
> 
> I'll quickly share my experience, as I posted a page or so back. I was very worried about RBE before I bought the projector, and analyzed, read, watched videos about it, etc.. Then I finally bought the projector brought it home and watched a movie, and thought "WOW, what is everyone talking about, I didnt see anything". Several weeks later I began to notice it after I painted my screen and sat analyzing everything about the picture. I rarely see RBE in movies themselves, maybe for a milisecond here or there... When I see it is almost always when the play button is displayed over a black screen. I happened to cut my eyes across the screen and I saw it.. Now I almost sit there shooting my eyes up and down trying to see it.
> 
> 
> Last night I decided to play around with brightness and my various settings to see how it affected the RBE. On Eco Mode and Cinema, the RBE was definitely less than on my brighter User 1 and Normal mode. I could definitely see how using a filter would further cut this down, but for my viewing, I wouldnt want it any dimmer than Eco Mode using the default cinema setting. (I do have a gray painted screen though)...



that's reassuring to hear about your experience with the rainbow effect. I spoke to a guy today at visual apex and he said at one point he could never see it until he had a coworker teach him how to find rbe. It sounds like for the most part its not even an issue worth mentioning, bc once you start reading up on it, thats all one begins focusing on. I think too with my controlled lighting in the bsement with no windows that I could dim the brightness and have it still plenty bright.


The sales person did say, however, that he would take the Epson 8350 over the Benq models. He thinks the benq are great projectors, but he thinks you can't beat the service that Epson provides along with the quality they produce. That conflicts with posts I've seen about how the benq destroys the 8350 in terms of quality being that the 8350 is now a three year old machine. I am curious to see how their new model, the 2030, shapes up.


----------



## testament0221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *farleyville*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6270#post_23704703
> 
> 
> There really isnt enough information here to make a judgement, Are there windows in the room? Post a picture of the room if you could, someone here might have a similar setup and be able to help.
> 
> 
> In my opinion though, this projector is not suited for living room use. I have this in a basement (with a window), and do use it in ambient light (which is why I use a gray screen), but the image is washed out with any light on it. If the window curtain is not closed during the day, the image becomes very washed out, and watching any dark movie would be impossible. Any projector is going to suffer the same fate. They can take some indirect lighting being on at night, but sunlight entering a room is a killer. If you have any windows in the room, and dont plan on drawing your curtains closed during the day, then your performance will not be very good. I'm sure there are some here that may use it in their living rooms, but I doubt a projector is a good choice for that environment for everyday use.



I do have windows, but they have pretty heavy curtains on them. Controlling sunlight won't be a problem. I mainly would like to have a couple lights on in the living room, arranged in a way that they're not directly shining on the screen, so that the living room is still "usable" while someone is watching TV. But if ANY light whatsoever, even if it's not hitting the scree directly, will completely ruin the picture, then I may need to reconsider.


----------



## Grayson73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *butie120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6200_100#post_23704843
> 
> 
> The sales person did say, however, that he would take the Epson 8350 over the Benq models. He thinks the benq are great projectors, but he thinks you can't beat the service that Epson provides along with the quality they produce. That conflicts with posts I've seen about how the benq destroys the 8350 in terms of quality being that the 8350 is now a three year old machine. I am curious to see how their new model, the 2030, shapes up.



So he didn't choose the Epson based on image quality.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *testament0221*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6270#post_23704884
> 
> 
> I do have windows, but they have pretty heavy curtains on them. Controlling sunlight won't be a problem. I mainly would like to have a couple lights on in the living room, arranged in a way that they're not directly shining on the screen, so that the living room is still "usable" while someone is watching TV. But if ANY light whatsoever, even if it's not hitting the scree directly, will completely ruin the picture, then I may need to reconsider.



There are two factors you need to b aware here:


1. Sunlight is the BIG killer so if you can control this then you will be okay. Not only does it hurt the picture it also causes the 3D glasses to loose sync.


2. Lights in a room are okay as well, as long as they are not shining onto the screen. They also can cause the 3D glasses to loose sync so just be certain that they do not cast light directly onto 3D glasses.


Just a thought but up lighters may be a better solution so that they throw light up onto parts of the ceiling and therefore indirectly light sections of the room. I have no experience with these so I am not sure.


In our case we have 'task' type lights next to our seats so that if one or the other person wants to read etc. then they can turn on the light and direct the beam down onto their seat. It works well, but it is a compromise.


If you were doing this for every day viewing then ambient or task lights would be fine ..... BUT .... I would not recommend them for a 3D or feature film viewing as they spoil the experience.


----------



## testament0221

Hmm, that makes me feel a better about investing in a projector. I want to install some soft ambient lighting on either side of the screen, which I think will look nice, and provide illumination for the seating area.


I like your idea about task lighting...I'll implement that in my plans.


Thanks!!!


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6270#post_23705521
> 
> 
> 1. Sunlight is the BIG killer so if you can control this then you will be okay.



Agreed. Australian sunshine is just too bright.


I have a 100% block blind which covers the window far away from the screen, probably at least 6 meters. But the blind does not fully cover the window opening, with about 0.5-1cm gap between the recess frames. If the full sun comes out, it has a huge impact on the black and contrast. This impact is much larger than I turn on a downlight 3 meters from the screen.


----------



## Prime316

You are right but there are plenty places online you can look that will show you exactly what size image you are going to get at certain distances. Unless it's an impulse buy, research should be done. I don't do $900 impulse buys.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *testament0221*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6270#post_23704646
> 
> 
> Really intrigued about going with a projector versus my original plans of a Panasonic plasma. I'm primarily interested in the 1080ST since I can mount it closer, allowing for Kinect/Wii usage. I'm really excited about the prospect of having a huge 100"-120" screen to enjoy PC/console games, sports, and blu ray movies on. However, I do have one MAJOR concern...and that is lighting.
> 
> 
> The projector would be installed in my living room. This is a multi-function room, and cannot be a tomb all day because of the projector. So, what kind of lighting can I have one, without completely ruining the picture? Could I install some lighting on either side of the projector? And maybe some additional lighting that won't beam directly on the screen?
> 
> 
> Or, must there be a near pitch dark environment?
> 
> 
> I want to be able to casually use the projector, without it being a bit production every time somebody wants to watch tv.
> 
> 
> An additional concern. This would replace my primary television in the living room. EVERYTHING will be viewed on this thing. Cable TV. Netflix. Hulu. DvD's. Blu Rays. PS3. PC...Judge Judy...EVERYTHING. Is a projector system suitable for everyday viewing?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


 

Google "screen innovations black diamond".


----------



## Cowboys

3D SBS or 3D OU? Which one is better? Thanks.


----------



## jsil

Fry's has this projector on sale for $888.00 this week until Friday.


----------



## butie120

This isnt really a sale. It's been on amazon for 889 for a while now.


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6300#post_23710378
> 
> 
> 3D SBS or 3D OU? Which one is better? Thanks.


I go with OU personally. The full resolution across the horizontal axis seems to make the picture look better than halving it with SBS. It's a similar concept shared with SVCDs back in the day, which shared the same horizontal res as a DVD.


----------



## Cowboys

^^

Thanks.


----------



## Scotty Leon

Anyone have any football settings for this projector?


----------



## vagos1103gr1

I noticed in some avc converted movies that I have in my laptop, in some scenes, there noticeably picture noise like a snow. Is these from the quality of the movies? Or from the pj ?


----------



## studiotan

Has anyone else had an issue with their 1070 where occasionally the projector turns on, the bulb is working but there is no picture at all? And I don't mean no picture from a source, the menus don't display either. The BenQ screen DOES display though but then nothing. It's happened 3 times in the past couple of months. In each case I turned off the projector, waited a few mins and turned it on again and everything was back to normal.


----------



## LFM2

Did the red bulb light flash.


----------



## studiotan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LFM2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6300#post_23713033
> 
> 
> Did the red bulb light flash.



Is that one of the lights on the top? If so no, I didn't see any red lights. I only have about 250 hours on the proj.


----------



## LFM2

I had a situation where the bulb would just shut off but the red lamp would flash for a while. Turning off and then restarting a few minutes later would correct the problem. I contacted BenQ and a technician told me that removing and reseating the bulb solved these issues 90 percent of the time. He gave me the option of trying it myself or sending it back. I was assured that doing so wouldn't void my warranty and was given a name and number to call if it didn't help. I performed the reseat using the directions on the CD manual and it worked. As a side note, the blue flare that I had been seeing occasionally on some concert videos is almost completely gone. You can search this thread and find screen shots of this problem that others have noticed as well. Contact BenQ and start a case number and don't be afraid to try reseating yourself.


----------



## ringlo30

Is the firmware update to 1.06 difficult? I'm a bit nervous and not sure if I should do it as I haven't done it before. I would very much like to have the added 3D support but at the same time I don't want to destroy the pj and void the warranty. I have read all the post concerning the 1.05 to 1.06 upgrade as well. Is it actually possible to ruin the pj if you mess up? If so, is there anyway to reverse it?


thanks,


----------



## OZReddog

I have discussed the removal and replacement of the housing and lamp in another thread but here is what I posted, I have also included the section on replacing a 'bare lamp' for completeness (I got an Osram replacement lamp shipped for US$88):

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1480854/bare-bulb-replacemnet-for-benq-w1070#post_23646515 


"To replace the housing is extremely easy. Unscrew one screw from the side of the projector to release the top cover, which then unclips. There is a clear plastic film shield over the opening to the lamp, I am told this is to keep out dust. Pull the plastic shield off using the tab. Take out one screw closest to the lense end and the housing pulls up via the handle. Put the new one in and push down to engage the electrical connection, replace the screw, replace the plastic shield, clip on the cover and replace the side screw .... done in less than 5 minutes!


Now with a 'bare lamp' replacement the additional steps are: With the housing out of the projector, unclip the two power leads noting the orientation of the lamp and which wire goes to which side (this may be unnecessary but a good precaution) you may want to label these. Next unscrew the holding screws around the lamp. There are a few of these around the perimeter. The 'bare lamp' should then simply slide out. Put the new replacement lamp back into the housing, noting the orientation so that the wires can be reclipped onto the lamp, i.e. the silver clips facing the same way as before. Put the retainers back and rescrew. Clip on the two power wires and the housing is ready to go back, follow the above steps to reinstall the housing."


So, it is a simple less than 5 minute job to remove and reseat the housing and less than 10 minutes to replace the lamp.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ringlo30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6300#post_23714022
> 
> 
> Is the firmware update to 1.06 difficult? I'm a bit nervous and not sure if I should do it as I haven't done it before. I would very much like to have the added 3D support but at the same time I don't want to destroy the pj and void the warranty. I have read all the post concerning the 1.05 to 1.06 upgrade as well. Is it actually possible to ruin the pj if you mess up? If so, is there anyway to reverse it?
> 
> 
> thanks,



As has been said before if you are NOT completely competent regarding upgrades then DON'T!


Yes it is possible to 'brick' any device during upgrade of the firmware!! SO be very careful. Technically the warranty is voided by doing it yourself. You can call Benq and send it in to be done, much safer from the bricking issue point of view but it does involve shipping the projector which has its own issues. Are there any competent members in your area that can assist??


There is no way of reversing the upgrade as far as I know, perhaps someone can confirm this.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ringlo30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6300#post_23714022
> 
> 
> Is the firmware update to 1.06 difficult? I'm a bit nervous and not sure if I should do it as I haven't done it before. I would very much like to have the added 3D support but at the same time I don't want to destroy the pj and void the warranty. I have read all the post concerning the 1.05 to 1.06 upgrade as well. Is it actually possible to ruin the pj if you mess up? If so, is there anyway to reverse it?
> 
> 
> thanks,



As far as I'm aware in this thread, there are only 2 people messed it up. Both are using the incorrect block size. One was me! But I was able to reflash successfully the second time. You could say I reversed it, but I just did not fire it up and immediately did a second reflash. The other person appears not so lucky. He basically bricked the projector and has never posted back, so I guess it does indeed bricked.


So far only the block size has caused problems, all other posters have succeeded. So yes, there is a risk in there.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6300#post_23710499
> 
> 
> I go with OU personally. The full resolution across the horizontal axis seems to make the picture look better than halving it with SBS. It's a similar concept shared with SVCDs back in the day, which shared the same horizontal res as a DVD.



Interesting theory. But I just wonder, in SBS, you still have 960 horizontal pixels. In OU, especially the majority of content is 2.35:1, you only have 400 vertical pixels. So the vertial resolution is poorer than horizontal resolution.


It is all subjective. What I found more important is the file size, bit rate, and the quality of encoding. Sometimes a well encoded 4GB content looks better than 6-8GB poorly encoded ones. So I am less worried about whether SBS or OU. I mainly look for the encoding quality of each individual content.


----------



## ringlo30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6300#post_23714446
> 
> 
> As far as I'm aware in this thread, there are only 2 people messed it up. Both are using the incorrect block size. One was me! But I was able to reflash successfully the second time. You could say I reversed it, but I just did not fire it up and immediately did a second reflash. The other person appears not so lucky. He basically bricked the projector and has never posted back, so I guess it does indeed bricked.
> 
> 
> So far only the block size has caused problems, all other posters have succeeded. So yes, there is a risk in there.



ok, I wont make that mistake as I have already set it to 32 kb. Didn't he set it to 64 and you 16? I have combined all the guides and read them like 10 times as well as having read the service manual a bunch of times but say that I do manage to follow the guide correctly, any chance of messing it up then? I mean, don't BenQ themself follow that guide/ do the same thing if they want to upgrade the fw?


----------



## wasure

i seem to have reduced rbe when playing 60fps content, and lots of rbe with 24fps film. the rbe was also helped when i used mirillis splash to play a regular film with interpolated frames.


is there a player that will just double frames instead of interpolation? the faster frequency alone might help.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ringlo30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6300#post_23715421
> 
> 
> ok, I wont make that mistake as I have already set it to 32 kb. Didn't he set it to 64 and you 16? I have combined all the guides and read them like 10 times as well as having read the service manual a bunch of times but say that I do manage to follow the guide correctly, any chance of messing it up then?



Looks like you have prepared well. In that case, I would say the chance of messing up is extremely low. The only other thing to consider is power quality. If you lose mains power during that 5 minutes, or your kids/dog stepped over your power extension cord, then it will be a mightmare. So lock them up


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wasure*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6300#post_23715448
> 
> 
> is there a player that will just double frames instead of interpolation? the faster frequency alone might help.



Just use a PC and set refresh to 60hz. I used MPC-HC and play back 24hz content on 60hz settting. It worked very well and I hardly noticed any pull down shudders.


The only major issue is using 60hz to play back 25hz content (such as Doc Martin). It was a hell of shudders and I have to lower the refresh rate to 50hz to make it watchable. XBMC seems double it to 50hz automatically and played back nicely. But it will force 24hz content to 24hz playback.


----------



## ringlo30

I have a few questions but first, is this the complete upgrade guide?




0.5 - The projector needs to be turned ON before you start.


1. Write down all your settings before starting an update. (If you do not you will loose all your settings)


2. I suggest that you create a new folder on your desktop called 1070 firmware in the new folder.


3. Download the download tool and unzip it to the new folder.


4. Download the new separate 106 img file to the same folder from the link above.


5. .Install the download tool. It is called DLP composer. Also download the Flash Device Parameters file (It was included in the download already).

5A ! Copy the Flash Device Parameters.txt file to the DLP composer program file (It is under programs x86 DLP Composer on your C drive.) Use Copy and paste. The folder you want to paste this file to will be on the c drive after you install DLP composer.


ADDED:

5A. The txt file mentioned comes packaged with the download tool installer file. After Download tool was installed you have to copy the file to the installation directory of the download tool software.


6. Open the DLP Composer tool and go to edit-->preferences.


7. When the window opens go to communication and set it to USB


8. Close this window and click on flash loader on the opening screen. A window will open.


8. Put a check beside "Complete Image Download" Also check "Skip Boot loader" Change from default 16kb to 32Kb


9. On the top of the flash loader hit the browse button and go to your folder 106 img file (the actual firmware file in your desktop folder).


10. ! Insert the USB cable in the min plug on the projector and into your computer. (Wait for the drivers to load. This should take a minute with windows 7 or 8


ADDED

10. For Windows being able to detect the projector and install the driver it must be switched on before connecting usb. After driver was installed, keep the USB connected and switch off the projector using the power button.


11. ! Unplug the projector by removing the power cord. Now, push the "power" and "auto" buttons at the same time. Plug in the projector power cord while holding the buttons. The LED on the projector will turn red if you are in download mode (It must turn red to install the firmware. If it turns orange do this again until you only get the red led) This is very important.



ADDED 1:

11. Before pressing and holding the power and auto buttons you need to unplug the projectors power cord and wait for the LEDs to turn off. Then press and hold the two buttons while plugging the power cord back in. This should bring the projector to download mode indicated by the red LED.


2:

You unplug the projector from the AC and leave the USB connected when putting the projector in the download


3:

you need to hold the power & auto button down about 15 seconds after you plug it in


12 Click the Reset Bus and Start Download in the DLP Composer program. The upgrade process should take a few minutes. A timer will start telling you how long it will take.


13. Do not unplug anything during the process. When everything completes the LED on the projector will turn to standby orange.


14. Unplug the USB cable and turn the projector on


15 You will have to put all your settings back in and turn source select to auto


16. Instructions are also available in the service manual PDF you downloaded to your folder.


17. Only do this upgrade at your own risk and if you are familiar with doing firmware updates..


18. You do not need the service tool to do the firmware update the firmware and write down your settings


I already downloaded Projector_cdr_20130123_085245_DDP442X Download_Tool_Ver1.0, unrared it, installed it


----------



## CheYC

Yes, if you follow the above line for line you should have zero problems.


----------



## ringlo30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6300#post_23715947
> 
> 
> Yes, if you follow the above line for line you should have zero problems.



Ok, thanks that's great










I just have these following questions and would greatly appreciate it if someone could help me answer them


1. How many files are in the DLP folder? 17 with the txt-file right?


2. On step 10: You turn the pj off by pressing the power button before you unplug the cord and go into download mode, I assume?


3. Is the service tool really not needed? In the service manual it says " After download FW, make sure the adjusted values are written to projector by Service Tool."


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6300#post_23714490
> 
> 
> Sometimes a well encoded 4GB content looks better than 6-8GB poorly encoded ones. So I am less worried about whether SBS or OU. I mainly look for the encoding quality of each individual content.


Encoding quality? Can you elaborate a bit of how to determine one is better? thanks.


----------



## heed316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heed316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6270#post_23696121
> 
> 
> Every time I switch inputs from my HTPC (HDMI 2) to my Xbox360 (HDMI 1) the sound on the projector turns itself back on. It always stays muted on HDMI 2, but whenever I switch to HDMI 1 I have to re mute. It is just a minor annoyance, but the setting never seems to stick. I've tried turning the volume down and muting, but both settings never save. I never have the issue on the HTPC, only on the 360. Does anyone have a solution to this? I updated the firmware in hopes that would help, but it still does the same thing.



Anyone have any ideas on this?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ringlo30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6300#post_23715994
> 
> 
> Ok, thanks that's great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have these following questions and would greatly appreciate it if someone could help me answer them
> 
> 
> 1. How many files are in the DLP folder? 17 with the txt-file right?
> 
> 
> 2. On step 10: You turn the pj off by pressing the power button before you unplug the cord and go into download mode, I assume?
> 
> 
> 3. Is the service tool really not needed? In the service manual it says " After download FW, make sure the adjusted values are written to projector by Service Tool."



The files you need are the Setup for DLP Composer, the Flash drive parameters and the 106 firmware which you download from a different source. Forget firmware 103 which is in the zipped folder.


----------



## mommacux

About to order from Visual Apex,.I did a search couldn't find any answers.Does their stock have the latest firmware?


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6300#post_23714490
> 
> 
> What I found more important is the file size, bit rate, and the quality of encoding.


Yeah, I think that goes without saying. I was trying to escape with the short answer. Another advantage of OU seems to be that it looks better on a passive setup, which I will often stream to in addition to the BenQ.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1364877/top-bottom-3d-vs-side-by-side-on-passive-display


----------



## DaGamePimp

*Quote:

Originally Posted by heed316


Every time I switch inputs from my HTPC (HDMI 2) to my Xbox360 (HDMI 1) the sound on the projector turns itself back on. It always stays muted on HDMI 2, but whenever I switch to HDMI 1 I have to re mute. It is just a minor annoyance, but the setting never seems to stick. I've tried turning the volume down and muting, but both settings never save. I never have the issue on the HTPC, only on the 360. Does anyone have a solution to this? I updated the firmware in hopes that would help, but it still does the same thing.*


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heed316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6300#post_23716597
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on this?




I have set all inputs/pre-sets to mute during the calibration process and they still tick back on here and there, I would say it's a bug.


Jason


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6300#post_23716526
> 
> 
> Encoding quality? Can you elaborate a bit of how to determine one is better? thanks.



You probably need to ask this in another forum. From my limited understanding, the type of codec, many settings of the codec, number of passes all affect image quality. A lazy encoder may just do one pass to save time, but multiple passes are better.


How to determine? No idea. Sometimes I need to try several copies. And the encoder's reputation also worth check... But I think I'll soon cross the lines so I stop here.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6300#post_23717669
> 
> 
> Another advantage of OU seems to be that it looks better on a passive setup, which I will often stream to in addition to the BenQ.



True, passive setup may show more advantage on OU. But for the Benq 1070, I don't see much difference on similar quailty contents.


When we compare their half resolution part, the SBS has resolution of 960x800 (horizontal is close to 1024x768), while OU is 1920x400 (vertial is close to 640x480). I'm mainly talking about 2.35:1 contents.


However, maybe the human eye perceive horizontal and vertial resolutions differently. Maybe this stems from the old CRT interlaced days when vertial resolution is extremely poor. So people accepted this behaviour and become more tolerable to poor vertial resolutions.


Another theory is 3D is relying on the difference between left and right eyes, and because our eyes resides horizontally, it reqire more horizontal resolution to perceive 3D effect. This may give OU a slight edge.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qibohuall*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6330#post_23719257
> 
> 
> I'm considering getting a Darblet, but I'm tired of my 1080p videos being choppy using SVP because my GPU isn't fast enough, and thinking it might be cheaper to buy an outboard device.



The Darblet is nice but the difference are subtle. Getting a GPU should really help with the choppy videos.


----------



## bighvy76

Ahhhhh. I finally ceiling mounted and turned on my w1070. I'm shooting it on a black wall (waiting for my Jamestown at 120" screen). Wanted to make sure I can get 120" from 10' back.....and I can







picture looks good (even on a black wall) fan is quiet







...my question is does everyone leave the power hooked up to there projectors or do you unplug it till u use it? Will I loose my settings if I unplug it?


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6330#post_23719425
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh. I finally ceiling mounted and turned on my w1070. I'm shooting it on a black wall (waiting for my Jamestown at 120" screen). Wanted to make sure I can get 120" from 10' back.....and I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture looks good (even on a black wall) fan is quiet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...my question is does everyone leave the power hooked up to there projectors or do you unplug it till u use it? Will I loose my settings if I unplug it?



Congrats on the pj and the future 120" screen! It will only get better with the screen. I used a wall for a week or so and thought it was good but the screen really makes it complete... I only have 100" but watching MNF on it with friends over was a complete blast. Totally different experience. Amazing.


It wouldn't think unplugging it would reset everything. Just write down the important settings and try it one time. Unplugging doesn't usually reset audio equipment. I keep mine plugged in - unless I am going on vacation or something - but haven't since I got the pj a couple of months ago.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6330#post_23719425
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh. I finally ceiling mounted and turned on my w1070. I'm shooting it on a black wall (waiting for my Jamestown at 120" screen). Wanted to make sure I can get 120" from 10' back.....and I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture looks good (even on a black wall) fan is quiet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...my question is does everyone leave the power hooked up to there projectors or do you unplug it till u use it? Will I loose my settings if I unplug it?


 

I leave mine in standby when it's not in use. I unplugged it a couple of weeks ago when I was repainting the room. I didn't lose any settings. I am on FW 1.05.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6330#post_23719425
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh. I finally ceiling mounted and turned on my w1070. I'm shooting it on a black wall (waiting for my Jamestown at 120" screen). Wanted to make sure I can get 120" from 10' back.....and I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture looks good (even on a black wall) fan is quiet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...my question is does everyone leave the power hooked up to there projectors or do you unplug it till u use it? Will I loose my settings if I unplug it?



Well done, start to enjoy the projector. I unplug mine every time it is used, as we do with our LED TV. I am fearful of major items being destroyed by power surges and brownouts! Yes I know there are devices to put in line but I don't trust them. Similarly, as suggested by another person here, I have purchased an UPS to use with the projector so that the cool down cycle is not interrupted due to a power outage. The items I buy are hard won and I believe in protecting them. At the end of the day it is your call as to if you unplug or not, I guess iot depends on how reliable your power supply is, how often you use the projector etc. The settings are not lost if you do unplug.


----------



## Tangled Cable

What are the best 3D glasses for this projector? Or which would you all recommend? I finally joined the club and my W1070 is on the way.


----------



## Cowboys

^^ most folks recommend these:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004G2VJM6/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1378865315&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX110_SY165


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tangled Cable*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6330#post_23722119
> 
> 
> What are the best 3D glasses for this projector? Or which would you all recommend? I finally joined the club and my W1070 is on the way.



congrats! fantastic choice imho.


dimensional optics 3d link dlp 144hz are great but $40 a piece. comfortable and sync easily. folks I have had over are simply amazed at the pq and depth.


----------



## Tangled Cable

Hey, thanks! I'll post a detailed review once I've spent some time with it. Just hope I'm not susceptible to the dreaded RBE. We'll see.


----------



## farleyville

I'm curious to see how many owners here have experienced any screen brightness issues with your 1070. With my recent DIY screen I'm beginning to think I may have a problem with the projector.


I painted a DIY screen and I think I have three contributing factors to my problem:


1) screen paint used

2) Projector uneveness

3) slightly curved screen wall.



Here is a link to another thread where I posted pics. These pictures look HORRIBLE with hotspotting, but its the camera, its NOT really that bad (in fact my wife thinks Im crazy), but the camera pics up what I see very well. At the top of the pics i placed three white sheets of paper as reference to take away the painted screen as the source of the hotspotting. the top right corner is MUCH darker than the center, even on the paper?

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1482507/suggestions-for-a-no-mix-painted-screen-benq-w1070/34#post_23722965 


Anyone else experienced this? I think I may be contacting BenQ today, but wanted to see if anyone else had discovered anything with their projectors.


Thanks


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *farleyville*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6330#post_23722986
> 
> 
> I'm curious to see how many owners here have experienced any screen brightness issues with your 1070. With my recent DIY screen I'm beginning to think I may have a problem with the projector.
> 
> 
> I painted a DIY screen and I think I have three contributing factors to my problem:
> 
> 
> 1) screen paint used
> 
> 2) Projector uneveness
> 
> 3) slightly curved screen wall.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to another thread where I posted pics. These pictures look HORRIBLE with hotspotting, but its the camera, its NOT really that bad (in fact my wife thinks Im crazy), but the camera pics up what I see very well. At the top of the pics i placed three white sheets of paper as reference to take away the painted screen as the source of the hotspotting. the top right corner is MUCH darker than the center, even on the paper?
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1482507/suggestions-for-a-no-mix-painted-screen-benq-w1070/34#post_23722965
> 
> 
> Anyone else experienced this? I think I may be contacting BenQ today, but wanted to see if anyone else had discovered anything with their projectors.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I have had my pj for a few months now. Elite Sable White 100" 1.1 gain. Very even in general. I thought I may have noticed the right corner a little darker too, but not really that noticeable unless looking for it. Only for a couple of inches at most. I will test it using some calibration images and post back.


EDIT:


Just tested. Some very minor hotspotting in the center but very even. Corners look fine, so it must have been the content before.


Side Note: Since I had the WOW calib. disc in I also checked my previous settings. Had to up the contrast several ticks to get the whites correct. About 250 hours on the lamp. This is probably normal to have to recalibrate slightly.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eah9*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6330#post_23722152
> 
> 
> congrats! fantastic choice imho.
> 
> 
> dimensional optics 3d link dlp 144hz are great but $40 a piece. comfortable and sync easily. folks I have had over are simply amazed at the pq and depth.



Agree, These are the best glasses available. I have tried them all. Very comfortable and the work great. The case they come with is also nice.


----------



## michaelmadiganj

I'm hoping someone can drop some knowledge on me - I'm struggling to fully comprehend the hz options on my receiver (Pioneer SC-65) that's hooked up to the W1070 (fw 1.06).


I have option for Pure, 1080i, 1080p, and 1080/24 upscaling. I usually just leave it on 1080p and dial back to 1080i if I'm ever watching 3D from my computer and I run into issues. First off, I'm not even sure if that's the best case scenario and if I'm properly using it to it's fullest potential. I recently tried watching a SBS 3D movie on HBO on demand and noticed a pretty bad stutter (slight shake in everything on screen) when watching 1080i. I dialed up to 1080p/24 and things looked great.


Basically, I'm hoping someone can shed some light on when/where I should be using the difference settings for the best effect (2D movies 1080p/24 / 2DCable 1080p??). If I'm way off, please let me know. I'd love to optimize my viewing habits, but can't seem to know whether I'm doing that already or need to switch things up dependng on my source.


Can someone possibly fill in the blanks for me??


2D Movies -- ??

3D Movies -- ??

Cable TV -- ??

2D Bluray -- ??

3D Bluray -- ??


I would be forever grateful -- I'm also about to be the proud owner of a 60ST60 Panasonic plasma and I would imagine the same setting would apply


----------



## man4mopar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelmadiganj*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6330#post_23725402
> 
> 
> I'm hoping someone can drop some knowledge on me - I'm struggling to fully comprehend the hz options on my receiver (Pioneer SC-65) that's hooked up to the W1070 (fw 1.06).
> 
> 
> I have option for Pure, 1080i, 1080p, and 1080/24 upscaling. I usually just leave it on 1080p and dial back to 1080i if I'm ever watching 3D from my computer and I run into issues. First off, I'm not even sure if that's the best case scenario and if I'm properly using it to it's fullest potential. I recently tried watching a SBS 3D movie on HBO on demand and noticed a pretty bad stutter (slight shake in everything on screen) when watching 1080i. I dialed up to 1080p/24 and things looked great.
> 
> 
> Basically, I'm hoping someone can shed some light on when/where I should be using the difference settings for the best effect (2D movies 1080p/24 / 2DCable 1080p??). If I'm way off, please let me know. I'd love to optimize my viewing habits, but can't seem to know whether I'm doing that already or need to switch things up dependng on my source.
> 
> 
> Can someone possibly fill in the blanks for me??
> 
> 
> 2D Movies -- ??
> 
> 3D Movies -- ??
> 
> Cable TV -- ??
> 
> 2D Bluray -- ??
> 
> 3D Bluray -- ??
> 
> 
> I would be forever grateful -- I'm also about to be the proud owner of a 60ST60 Panasonic plasma and I would imagine the same setting would apply



It will be personal preference really, I use pure for everything. If you play games with anything but pure you are adding to the input lag. Pure just means it sends the projector/video display an unmodified video signal.


----------



## heed316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6330#post_23717690
> 
> *Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by heed316
> 
> 
> Every time I switch inputs from my HTPC (HDMI 2) to my Xbox360 (HDMI 1) the sound on the projector turns itself back on. It always stays muted on HDMI 2, but whenever I switch to HDMI 1 I have to re mute. It is just a minor annoyance, but the setting never seems to stick. I've tried turning the volume down and muting, but both settings never save. I never have the issue on the HTPC, only on the 360. Does anyone have a solution to this? I updated the firmware in hopes that would help, but it still does the same thing.*
> 
> I have set all inputs/pre-sets to mute during the calibration process and they still tick back on here and there, I would say it's a bug.
> 
> 
> Jason



Alright, maybe I'll contact BenQ about this. It's not a big issue, it's just extremely annoying that every single time I switch inputs for the 360 that I have to mute the projector.


----------



## coderguy

Program a macro in your remote to switch then mute.


----------



## utee05

Well my projector is up and mounted to the ceiling. Right now just shooting onto a bed sheet and even then the pictures look great. Now to save up a bit to get an elunevision reference 4K electric screen. Anyone on here own this screen with this projector? Trying to decide between that one or just go with the Titan version which appears to be similar to the cinetension2 screen I was originally looking at.


----------



## Tangled Cable

Anyone had direct experience with the BenQ and the JVC RS1? Because I'm going to have to decide between one or the other. My 1070 is on the way but I also have a chance to get the RS1 for around $750 (hopefully less). I may not be able to A/B them before I have to decide which one to keep. I know the JVC should win hands down when it comes to black level, and maybe overall PQ, but then I'd be losing out on 3D ...


If you've spent time with both, and had to pick only one, which would it be?


----------



## heed316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6330#post_23726294
> 
> 
> Program a macro in your remote to switch then mute.



That didn't even occur to me, I'll do that when I get home. That should work out just fine. Thanks!


----------



## Tangled Cable

That sounds like a Zen koan.


I know that a vast gulf of time and technology separates those two choices, but as I see it they are my two best options at the moment, so I must choose between them, watermelons and hamburgers though they may be.


Hopefully I'll get a chance to let my eyes decide, but on paper at least, I think I'm leaning toward keeping the 1070, assuming Best Buy ever gets around to actually delivering it to me.


----------



## fredxr2d2

As someone who has owned a W1070 for a little over a month now....you will not be disappointed in that choice. Seriously awesome.


----------



## eah9

Couldn't agree with Fredxr2d2 more. This is a great pj in many ways. Owned for a couple of months and have over 200 hours on it now. Fantastic in controlled lighting.


----------



## cruisx

Guys what can i use to clean the lens? There is a smudge mark on top of the lens but i cant get it off with the micro fiber. It shows up as a brownish/blackish shadow on the screen.



edit: when i blow my breath on the area where the mark is, it turns brown for a second from my breath, is the a burn mark?


----------



## bighvy76

  

Shooting my new 1070 on some cheap white T-shirt material from hobby lobby till my Jamestown gets here. 120" looks pretty darn nice. Its my first projector and theater room takes up the whole wall in my extra bedroom


----------



## michaelmadiganj

I'd love to get your feedback on your Jamestown screen when you get it - I've been debating stepping up to their 130" over the 92" Draper Onyx I inherited. I'm pretty unfamiliar with the advantages / disadvantages of Jamestown in relation to the screen I currently have.


----------



## jjaws

Is the lens shift for the 1070 positive in direction only?


I'm asking because the white portion of my 130 inch painted screen is 3.5 inches from the ceiling and that does not leave me much room for a ceiling mount without using lens shift. Even if I used a flush mount I am assuming that my projected image will start several inches below the top of the screen. I think will need negative lens shift to bring the image back up to the top of the screen and I have read conflicting statements about the 1070 only shifting in a positive direction.


Does anybody know?


----------



## coderguy

That is not enough room to mount this projector unless you use Keystone, otherwise you would have to cut a hole in your ceiling and raise the projector into it as a recessed mount configuration. Yes, the offset of the w1070 is always ABOVE the top of the screen (in your case about 4"), and never below / negative.


You also have to account for the lens center to base distance which adds another 2", then the mounting plate thickness (not so much on a true flush mount), but even if you find the flushest configuration possible, you are probably looking at 6" minimum, and most will find 9"+ of space above the screen more reasonable.


I would look into the Benq w7000 for a bit more money if it were me. You need a projector with a center based offset, or a negative offset from the top.


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6360#post_23732673
> 
> 
> That is not enough room to mount this projector unless you use Keystone, otherwise you would have to cut a hole in your ceiling and raise the projector into it as a recessed mount configuration. Yes, the offset of the w1070 is always ABOVE the top of the screen (in your case about 4"), and never below / negative.
> 
> 
> You also have to account for the lens center to base distance which adds another 2", then the mounting plate thickness (not so much on a true flush mount), but even if you find the flushest configuration possible, you are probably looking at 6" minimum, and most will find 9"+ of space above the screen more reasonable.
> 
> 
> I would look into the Benq w7000 for a bit more money if it were me. You need a projector with a center based offset, or a negative offset from the top.



Too bad there isn't a way to flip the offset to where it would only do negative.


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ellisr63*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6360#post_23732979
> 
> 
> Too bad there isn't a way to flip the offset to where it would only do negative.




would something like this work but the pj would be up a few inches? The recessed tile goes up about 4" from the other tiles. this is what coderguy was talking about re: recessed.

 


EDIT: I just ran the numbers through the benq throw calculator and 130" screen at 4" top screen position the projector would have to be 1" from the ceiling. Not really sure if it will work or not (most likely not).


----------



## ellisr63

I made a mounting bracket out of wood... I took a piece of Shiplap pine (leftover from our wood ceiling) and cut it to clear the ventilation area and go over the mounting holes. I then attached the spacer to the projector and then got a piece of 1/2x2 (trim piece for framing a window) and attached that to the spacer I just made running it from left to right and parallel to the front surface of the projector. I then drilled 2 holes in the piece of wood for mounting it to the ceiling. By doing it this way I got it within 1" of the ceiling. If you wanted to get it closer you could just make the first piece overhang the projector (on the sides) to allow you to mount the projector about 1/2" closer to the ceiling. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## Tangled Cable

My 1070 arrived early from BB today. My initial impressions are somewhat mixed but positive overall. Big, very very very bright image, the color accuracy seems excellent to the naked eye, and the picture is sharp as a tack. The main drawback is definitely black level. It looks great when dark and bright images appear in the same shot, but when it is mostly black the image just kind of flattens out. It loses the 3D effect that 2D can sometimes create. As for actual 3D, this is my first 3D projector and I haven't gotten the glasses I bought from BB to work with it yet. Hopefully they didn't sell me the wrong kind. I intend to buy the ones recommended here on Amazon, but the projector arrived earlier than I expected and I just wanted to get something from BB today to check it out ...


Some questions:


1. Can anyone offer me a real simple tutorial on getting 3D going with the 1070? The glasses I got were Xpand Youniversal and according to the instructions they are supposed to work with all DPL projectors. When I push the button on the glasses to get them to sync with the projector a little red light flashes indicating it is searching for a source, but it just blinks for a minute or so and then goes out ....


2. The BenQ recognizes my blue ray player just fine, it will NOT recognize my Netgear media player with attached usb hard drives. I did not have this issue with the two projectors I owned before this. Any advice on getting the two to sync?


3. Any tips on improving black level? I tried different iris settings, the "brightness" setting, of course, but none of that seemed to make much difference ...


----------



## petesvt

Tangled are they these glasses?

http://www.xpand.me/products/xpand-edux-3-3d-glasses/#fn4d0182c3-8d75-447b-bd75-5eced4b1b5fd


----------



## Tangled Cable

No. That is the same company but my glasses do not look like that.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tangled Cable*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6360#post_23733776
> 
> 
> 3. Any tips on improving black level? I tried different iris settings, the "brightness" setting, of course, but none of that seemed to make much difference ...



First do a calibration. Your new PJ may be too bright. I found setting brightness to 46 still can still show dark bars below 16.


I also found gamma adjustment has big impact. Try 2.4 or even 2.6.


Wait for a couple hundred hours and lamp will dim down. Or you can add ND filter to bring it down, although that's not something I would recommend, due to the hassles of mount or mount them when viewing 2D and 3D.


----------



## GeroJ

Assembled the family this week to watch Star Trek 3D and Oblivion on our 1910 hour W1070. Nothing but praise for the picture quality all around. Still very much a bright and sharp picture. The opening segment of Star Trek had the 33 year old son flinching from an arrow that flew his direction.


This remains our best ever AV investment. So glad to have done a web search for 3D projectors and found the W1070 before turning on the $$$ faucet to buy a ~70" 3D capable TV! No regrets (including family room TV watching in moderate ambient lighting conditions).


One word of caution: Check your PJ settings after toddlers have been left alone in the room with the remote! Changes happen.


----------



## veggav

This thread is just huge! So let me apologize if the question I'm adding here has already been asked.


I used to have a Panasonic PT-AE4000 with a greyish screen. The screen had some problems and I sold it. Got myself a bigger 118" 16x9 screen but this time I choose a white screen, I believe it may qualify as 1.0 or even 1.2 screen.


And I got myself the Benq W1070. My concerns are:



I have a small theater room that has no ambient light and the Benq seems to be really washed out when considering contrast. I've calibrated it with DVE and on Cinema mode it was almost spot on, contrast 50 and brightness 51. Colors were correct with the eye to the filter test.


So I'm wondering is there anything I could do to improve contrast without replacing the screen? The blacks really don't seem that deep.

I've set gamma to 2.2 but even with darker gamma sets like 2.8 it doesn't solve much.

I've turned off brilliant color and set noise reduction to 0.

Sharpness seems to not alter the image at all on my tests so I've set it to 15 and it seemed fine to my eyes.


The only thing bugging me now is the washed out contrast.

Maybe I'm missing something because all I've read on reviews state that this project has a good contrast ratio.


EDIT: By the way I'm also getting clipping on blacker than black bars with my tests I'm using a hdmi splitter and my tv doesn't seem to have this issue. So it must be the projector.

I believe this might also be a concern. Maybe my Oppo player outputting on YUV rather than RGB might be the cause but it didn't affect my previews projector and my plasma screen.



EDIT 2: It seems an ND filter might do the tricky as I've been reading on this forum. Does someone know the size of the Benq lens? Or the size of the needed filter?


----------



## veggav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6360#post_23734539
> 
> 
> With all the positive raving in this thread it is good to have a post here and there to remind everyone that the W1070 is in fact a $1000 projector, not the Holy Grail of video displays.
> 
> Contrast is this projector's Achillies heal and while the AE4000 wasn't a contrast star (I owned one for a brief period) it was still much better than the W1070. In combination with your old grey screen and the Panasonic's much lower light output the absolute black level would be light years better than the W1070 on a white screen.



I'll quote this for posterity. This is absolute the truth.


I'll order an ND2 filter on monday when it arrives I'll post here.


Thank you for your comment, it was a very balanced opinion. =)


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veggav*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6360#post_23734697
> 
> 
> I'll quote this for posterity. This is absolute the truth.
> 
> 
> I'll order an ND2 filter on monday when it arrives I'll post here.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your comment, it was a very balanced opinion. =)



The brightness drops a bit after about 150-200 hours. I just re-ran the calibration a couple of days ago and had to adjust contrast quite a bit. Black levels seem better now. According to others it levels off around 150-200 hours of lamp usage. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## lapino

Am I really the only one with uneven brightness across the bottom third? Left side is quite a bit brighter from left to right. Very visible on subs.


----------



## farleyville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lapino*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6360#post_23734792
> 
> 
> Am I really the only one with uneven brightness across the bottom third? Left side is quite a bit brighter from left to right. Very visible on subs.



You arent alone. My top right is noticeably dimmer, I just bought a light meter to get accurate numbers...


----------



## lapino

Anything to do about this? Driving me mad since I use subtitles a lot.


----------



## Tangled Cable

A few more issues with this projector that I've run into:


I was moving the little menu around and I noticed that the left side of the screen is very out of focus compared to the center and right. Does anyone know what would account for that?


With white letters on a black background (the little syncing message that shows up at the bottom of the screen) I can see faint RBE but it doesn't really bother me.


But, while watching movies, especially if there is a lot of fast movement, I will suffer from eye fatigue. My eyes will actually kind of hurt after awhile.


Is that because the screen is too bright? Or could it be a byproduct of RBE?


Finally when using the "contrast" (aka white level) pattern on the Disney WOW disc, I find that the right white bars, which I'm supposed to use to correctly set white level, don't show up at ALL, no matter what I set contrast to. Has anyone else experienced this?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6360#post_23734124
> 
> 
> First do a calibration. Your new PJ may be too bright. I found setting brightness to 46 still can still show dark bars below 16.
> 
> 
> I also found gamma adjustment has big impact. Try 2.4 or even 2.6.
> 
> 
> Wait for a couple hundred hours and lamp will dim down. Or you can add ND filter to bring it down, although that's not something I would recommend, due to the hassles of mount or mount them when viewing 2D and 3D.



Thanks a lot for the suggestions! I find on some movies this helps, but it also crushes blacks on my setup ... I lose a lot of fine detail in shadowy areas and even some lighter areas ... Still tweaking to find try to find the right balance.


I had a Hoya filter on my last projector and I could never get the focus right with it on, so hopefully I won't have to resort to that again ...


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tangled Cable*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6360#post_23736590
> 
> 
> A few more issues with this projector that I've run into:
> 
> 
> I was moving the little menu around and I noticed that the left side of the screen is very out of focus compared to the center and right. Does anyone know what would account for that?
> 
> 
> Is that because the screen is too bright? Or could it be a byproduct of RBE?



It's called focus uniformity, you can try to exchange the projector to get a better sample, or you can just focus it halfway between the center and left (1/4th to 1/3rd out from the edge of the screen), don't focus at the center with a projector that has imperfect focus.


Brightness will cause eye fatigue, and brightness also increases RBE, so if the projector is very bright and you are only rarely seeing RBE, I wouldn't worry about the RBE. You need to buy an ND filter to tame the brightness as to make the projector not cause eye fatigue. You can change the gamma control and contrast control as a hacked way of lowering the brightness (but it will cause side effects in the sense of clipping).


----------



## Renron

I too just recently purchase the W1070 after reading and re-reading reviews, both formal (paid) and personal. I prefer the personal and don't really trust the Paid in - commercial type reviews.

I'm in the process of re purposing a small room for the media only room so I haven't got the screen up or the good speakers built yet. I installed the projector on the 9' ceiling and strung up some temp. power and signal cables so we could watch a movie. (just to check it out, ya know) This is our first projector.









The calibration grid did seem to be ever so slightly, teeny tiny bit less bright on the bottom left but it wasn't something that I couldn't live with, I could be imagining it because of the sheet on the wall.

I noticed a "ball" of fuzzy white light on the dark scenes of Oblivion movie we watched. The picture was excellent and I did not see any RBE or lag in fast moving scenes. I would have kept the projector but I investigated the "ball" of fuzzy light a little more and I found an artifact on the inside of the lens when I changed the focus and zoom levels. It looked like it could be a RCH! Somewhat out of place in Korea, but you never know. Here is a photo of what I found.

Projector will be returned to Amazon and a better one (I hope) will be arriving soon. BTW the firmware was 1.5 on the returned one. There was what I thought to be a LOT of light leakage from the front vent area onto my side wall which is ~ 5 feet away from the projector. I'll have to do something about that later. Fan noise was very quiet from where we sat, behind it about 3 feet and mounted 1.5 feet down from the 9 foot ceiling. I hope to get the 1.6 version with the next one. Fingers crossed.


Ron


----------



## Tangled Cable

I forgot to mention light leakage as well. A ton of light on the wall coming from the right side of the projector.


On the other hand I tweaked some settings as suggested here and my eye fatigue greatly diminished, at the expense of a somewhat less impressive picture.


Thinking about picking up one of the Optima's that are said to have better black level to compare the two ...


----------



## bighvy76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tangled Cable*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6360#post_23739009
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention light leakage as well. A ton of light on the wall coming from the right side of the projector.
> 
> 
> On the other hand I tweaked some settings as suggested here and my eye fatigue greatly diminished, at the expense of a somewhat less impressive picture.
> 
> 
> Thinking about picking up one of the Optima's that are said to have better black level to compare the two ...


I have no light leakage that I noticed but where do u get the calibration grid at?


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tangled Cable*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6360#post_23736590
> 
> 
> A few more issues with this projector that I've run into:
> 
> 
> I was moving the little menu around and I noticed that the left side of the screen is very out of focus compared to the center and right. Does anyone know what would account for that?
> 
> 
> With white letters on a black background (the little syncing message that shows up at the bottom of the screen) I can see faint RBE but it doesn't really bother me.
> 
> 
> But, while watching movies, especially if there is a lot of fast movement, I will suffer from eye fatigue. My eyes will actually kind of hurt after awhile.
> 
> 
> Is that because the screen is too bright? Or could it be a byproduct of RBE?
> 
> 
> Finally when using the "contrast" (aka white level) pattern on the Disney WOW disc, I find that the right white bars, which I'm supposed to use to correctly set white level, don't show up at ALL, no matter what I set contrast to. Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> Thanks a lot for the suggestions! I find on some movies this helps, but it also crushes blacks on my setup ... I lose a lot of fine detail in shadowy areas and even some lighter areas ... Still tweaking to find try to find the right balance.
> 
> 
> I had a Hoya filter on my last projector and I could never get the focus right with it on, so hopefully I won't have to resort to that again ...




As I stated via PM be sure your levels are set properly in accordance to your source (16-235 or 0-255).


I discovered that my unit does not always auto detect properly and some sources have to be set manually.


It's also possible you are not lined up properly to your screen regarding the focus.










I doubt I have a golden sample but my focus is near perfect corner to corner on a 133".


Jason


----------



## Tangled Cable

You are correct, Jason.


I spent a little bit more time squaring the BenQ with my screen and now sharpness is much more uniform and the pq overall seems much more pleasing, although perhaps that's just me getting used to the newness of the image as well.


As for sources, I'm only using a dedicated bluray player and a netgear media player, no pc connection. I didn't change anything in the menu, but the BenQ started to see the netgear out of the blue this morning, so that issue seems to have fixed itself.


The eye strain I felt previously is pretty much gone completely. Not sure if that is also due to me getting more used to the brightness of the image, or the hours I've put on the bulb, or some setting I've tweaked, or a combination of all three.


Whatever it is, I'm becoming happier and happier with the W1070 but I still think I'll pick up one of the comparable Optimas to compare black levels.


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tangled Cable*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6360#post_23739683
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever it is, I'm becoming happier and happier with the W1070 but I still think I'll pick up one of the comparable Optimas to compare black levels.



If you are going to compare black levels by eye, I hope you have some type of meter to measure the white peak first.

*Here is a cheap one for $13.00, there are of course much better, but this should do in a pinch just for a simple check on equalizing the Foot Lamberts:
* http://www.amazon.com/Light-Meter-LX1010B-Luxmeter-display/dp/B000JWUT6O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1379325644&sr=8-2&keywords=light+meter 


If you have to, run one lamp in high if too far off, or change the modes until they match somewhat, and also make sure to run the AVS Rec 709 patterns for contrast/brightness as well as ensure the gamma is close. Gamma is going to be harder to check without a colorimeter, but you can use patterns and A/B by eye for a general idea. Though gamma does not affect the absolute black floor, it will affect how dark you perceive black levels overall that have lots of mixed grays in them.


----------



## ringlo30

What 3D modes does fw 1.05 support? Is there a list for SBS, Over & under ?

For example does 1080p SBS work on 1.05? I don't have any 3D files on my computer so I can't test it


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ringlo30*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6360#post_23739984
> 
> 
> What 3D modes does fw 1.05 support? Is there a list for SBS, Over & under ?For example does 1080p SBS work on 1.05? I don't have any 3D files on my computer so I can't test it


List of supported modes in 1.05 is the same as that in the original manual: and 1080p isn't included for SBS; only Over-Under, unfortunately. (1080i will work for SBS - but that doesn't look good ;-)


But upgrade to FW 1.06 (as per the instructions in this thread) and you have access to a much wider range of 3D resolutions; including [email protected]


I can confirm the process to do so is relatively easy, and the added 3D support has made me an even happier owner than I was before. I'm actually loving the 3D of late. (Time to invest in some more glasses ;-) )


----------



## cruisx

I just got a ND2 filter 67mm and I was wondering, if i have the lens zoomed out, is it ok if the filter is touching the lens? ( I have the filter secured with a bit of tape)


----------



## Tangled Cable




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6360#post_23739766
> 
> 
> If you are going to compare black levels by eye, I hope you have some type of meter to measure the white peak first.
> 
> *Here is a cheap one for $13.00, there are of course much better, but this should do in a pinch just for a simple check on equalizing the Foot Lamberts:
> * http://www.amazon.com/Light-Meter-LX1010B-Luxmeter-display/dp/B000JWUT6O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1379325644&sr=8-2&keywords=light+meter
> 
> 
> If you have to, run one lamp in high if too far off, or change the modes until they match somewhat, and also make sure to run the AVS Rec 709 patterns for contrast/brightness as well as ensure the gamma is close. Gamma is going to be harder to check without a colorimeter, but you can use patterns and A/B by eye for a general idea. Though gamma does not affect the absolute black floor, it will affect how dark you perceive black levels overall that have lots of mixed grays in them.



Didn't know they sold light meters that cheap. I just might try that one.


I suppose it is possible that reports from people claiming the Optima's have better black level than the 1070s are coming from users who merely like the default factory settings on one better than the other, but on the other hand there was a site which reviewed both and measured the Optima's contrast at 1400:1 vs 900:1 for the BenQ ... I know pro-sites aren't always the most reliable either, but they actually gave them essentially the same recommendation ... you had to look through the data to see the difference.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tangled Cable*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6360#post_23740712
> 
> 
> there was a site which reviewed both and measured the Optima's contrast at 1400:1 vs 900:1 for the BenQ ...



do you have a link?


----------



## Tangled Cable




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6360#post_23742258
> 
> 
> do you have a link?



Tried to find it again yesterday and couldn't ... I'll have to go back and look.


----------



## Tangled Cable

Okay, here it is. This is from AVForums. It's not a post from some random person in the forums: they have their own reviewers. Anyway, what they are talking about is contrast after calibrating to reference level ...


For the 1070


"BenQ claim a contrast ratio of 10,000:1 for the W1070 but once calibrated, it actually measured closer to 900:1."

http://www.avforums.com/reviews/BenQ-W1070-1080p-Full-HD-3D-DLP-Projector-Review_498/Test_Results.html 


For the HD25


"Optoma claim a contrast ratio of 20,000:1 for the HD25 but once calibrated and with any dynamic contrast features turned off, it actually measures closer to 1,400:1"

http://www.avforums.com/reviews/Optoma-HD25-1080p-Full-HD-3D-DLP-Projector-Review_493/Test_Results.html 


Note that they aren't praising one projector over the other and they actually specifically criticize the Optoma's black level performance.


But even so 1400 over 900 seems like it might end up making an actual visual difference ....


On a possibly related note: with my setup, it appears as far as I can tell, that the BenQ is crushing blacks even after black level is set correctly according to a test pattern from a calibration disc like Disney's WOW. And none of the settings I've tried tweaking, including gamma level, seem able to bring them back. If I lower/raise brightness levels the crushed blacks become gray, but none of the lost details appear.


Watching the same image on my laptop I can see the details. Someone wearing a black suit for instance: wrinkles and creases will be visible on my laptop, on the BenQ, the same area of the suit just looks like a mass of black or gray-black with no detail in the image.


This isn't always apparent but on certain images it most definitely is.


I would say my netgear media player could be to blame, except I can see black crush with my dedicated sony bluray player as well.


EDIT: This appears to be very inconsistent. I just watched the trailer for RIPD on the BenQ==there is a lot of black clothing worn in that trailer, and the BenQ had no trouble with any of it ... Not sure what to make of this.


----------



## ssun1976

This is a long running but still active thread so I thought I'd start here:


I'm completely new to the projector world and just purcahsed a home that had a media room setup. In ceiling and wall speakers all setup with in wall wiring, and a 92 inch diagonal fixed projector screen already centered in the room. Screen and speakers are still there, no projector though, except for screws marking where the mount used to be.


They had a projector ceiling mounted. Center of the mount bracket appears to have been at 11' from the projector screen. Projector screen itself is standard 92inch (45inch x 80inch). It's mounted to a fixed frame screwed to the wall. Screen position relative to room: 15inch down from ceiling, and 33 inch above floor.


Questions:


1. If I purchase the BenQ w1070 to install in the room, locating it roughly where the other projector mount is, how low down from the ceiling will the projector need to be? I've tried using the BenQ calculator and it seems to suggest that the projector will need to be 13 inches down from the ceiling (to the center of the lens). Am I understanding this right?


2. If I instead go with the Epson 5020UB, same question: How low down from the ceiling would I need to mount the projector if I'm going to ceiling mount?


Thank you for any help or insights


----------



## hotjt133

Regarding the 1400 vs 900 contrast, obviously the Optima is brighter. What they measured the calibrated black level is 0.07 vs 0.06. I'm not sure whether the human eye can see the difference between these 2 levels. I would guess they probably look similar dark grey.


Also, the shadow detail has a lot of source factors involved, eg color space, full RGB vs limited, HDMI vs VGA, etc. Just don't draw conclusions too hastily.


I also have the observations that once I "calibrated" to the correct black level, eg I can see those below 10 black bars on brightness 46, I lost the shadow details in actual movie viewing. While they are not lost, they are just very faint and you need to try hard to look for them. Of course this is not the way to enjoy a movie, and it forced me to increase brightness to easily see all the shadow details, at the price of worse black level.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ssun1976*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6390#post_23742995
> 
> 
> 1. If I purchase the BenQ w1070 to install in the room, locating it roughly where the other projector mount is, how low down from the ceiling will the projector need to be? I've tried using the BenQ calculator and it seems to suggest that the projector will need to be 13 inches down from the ceiling (to the center of the lens). Am I understanding this right?



That's largely correct. In my 130" setup the top edge is 8-10cm below the lens. There is also about 10cm of lens shift to play with.


But 92" screen does not do projector a justice, and will probably be too bright. If not limited by the room size, I would go as large as possible.


----------



## safari2

Hi people.


How to play properly blue ray 3d video?


I have benq w1070 + dlp-link glasses + HTPC with nvidia gtx260 connected via HDMI 1.4 cable.


I tried to use Arcsoft TMT 5 and Powerdvd 10&12 under vista_32 win7_64. Everywhere player 3D-settings "use HDMI 1.4", the projector settings "3D/frame packing".

Instead of 3d the left eye sees the top half of the image, and the right lower.


Do I understand correctly that:

1) blue-ray 3D in my case, you can only watch with 3DTV Play? Just a bunch of DLP-projector with DLP-glasses do not ride?

2) Does the availability of 3DTV Play Pyramid 3D vision? If so, then how to bypass it?

3) The better to play blue-ray 3D?


I tried to install 3DTV Play of the hand, all the instructions, but after the restart settings Stereoscopic 3D in nvidia panel does not appear. I have not 3d vision pyramid.


3D-mkv upper-lower works good in my configuration.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tangled Cable*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6390#post_23742932
> 
> 
> 
> On a possibly related note: with my setup, it appears as far as I can tell, that the BenQ is crushing blacks even after black level is set correctly according to a test pattern from a calibration disc like Disney's WOW. And none of the settings I've tried tweaking, including gamma level, seem able to bring them back. If I lower/raise brightness levels the crushed blacks become gray, but none of the lost details appear.
> 
> 
> Watching the same image on my laptop I can see the details. Someone wearing a black suit for instance: wrinkles and creases will be visible on my laptop, on the BenQ, the same area of the suit just looks like a mass of black or gray-black with no detail in the image.
> 
> 
> This isn't always apparent but on certain images it most definitely is.
> 
> 
> I would say my netgear media player could be to blame, except I can see black crush with my dedicated sony bluray player as well.
> 
> 
> EDIT: This appears to be very inconsistent. I just watched the trailer for RIPD on the BenQ==there is a lot of black clothing worn in that trailer, and the BenQ had no trouble with any of it ... Not sure what to make of this.


 

This is interesting because the BenQ has some of the best shadow detail I have ever seen. My w1070 is calibrated (Calman 4 and a good colorimeter) and while the blacks will never be truly black, or even close, the shadow detail is superb. So my question would be: are you 100% sure you have adjusted it properly?  I am not familiar with the Disney WOW disc and prefer to use S&M or DV Essentials - using either of those discs, I see terrific shadow detail once the black level has been adjusted correctly.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ssun1976*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6390#post_23742995
> 
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 
> 1. If I purchase the BenQ w1070 to install in the room, locating it roughly where the other projector mount is, how low down from the ceiling will the projector need to be? I've tried using the BenQ calculator and it seems to suggest that the projector will need to be 13 inches down from the ceiling (to the center of the lens). Am I understanding this right?
> 
> 
> 2. If I instead go with the Epson 5020UB, same question: How low down from the ceiling would I need to mount the projector if I'm going to ceiling mount?
> 
> 
> Thank you for any help or insights


 

Broadly, the w1070 needs the lens to line up with the top of the screen. What I did was use a PJ mount with an adjustable pole. I set it up roughly correctly and then used the adjustability of the pole to get it spot on, while watching the w1070's test pattern on the screen. This seemed to me to be an easier route than trying to get it perfect using any sort of rigid mount.

 

The 5020UB - it isn’t an issue as the Epson has the biggest lens shift in the business and you can put the PJ almost anywhere and use the lens shift to get the image lined up properly. Lens shift is an optical adjustment so it it has no negative impact on the image quality - it literally moves the lens.


----------



## Sincerity

quick question I currently have a casio xj a140, my first delve into the projector world (I just found a deal and got it cheap). I'm having all sorts of issues with hdmi displaying though....from another thread think we've isolated it to hdcp issues as it's not compliant (any insight here would be greatly appreciated)? My setup is directv c31 genie mini client, hdmi out runs to a powered splitter, that splits signal to projector and then to one more led. Ideally I would like to be able to use the genie mini (it won't display on casio via this setup now) and also use ps3 via same hdmi setup to display on projector by just switching hdmi cable from genie mini to ps3. Any reason why this shouldn't be plug and play on the 1070?. the casio problems have me spooked.


also anybody buy 1070 refurbished? what kind of bulb life do you get with refurbished or is it a crapshoot?


----------



## airscapes

I noticed a few post back (don't keep up on this thread to much) that someone was having issue with setting brightness.

As was mentioned that HDMI settings for the device and color space all play into things and you should really be using a device that output at Reference levels. Of course that is not always possible so a BR player is going to be the closest you can get..not a media player or laptop or HTPC.

You may need different settings for those other devices.. All that other stuff aside, there is a trick not mentioned much that can be done with a DLP.

I do this all the time to verify the player and pattern are correct.


The brightness pattern on the free AVS 709 disk is the one I use because it is accurate and easy to use.


First set your BRP HDMI to 4:2:2 and set the brightness with this pattern. With the AVS disk that way you set it is to have the # 17 flashing and #16 is completely the same as the surrounding black and can not bee seen. Now display a 0% window pattern which is the same a video black or #16 on the brightness pattern. Note your brightness setting stand right in front of the screen. Turn up brightness looking at the pattern, as you turn it up you will see what looks like dancing specs, these are the micro mirrors moving. Now you see the specs, turn down the brightness till the just stop moving. That is your ultimate brightness setting. Now recheck the brightness pattern, can you still see 17 flashing, if not raise the brightness one click or so should do it.


Check content with the BRP not other devices to check shadow detail. If it is good on the BR your issues are with the other players or the files you are playing.


Depending on the projectors ability, and your gamma adjustment or lack of, you may need to make changes (raise brightness) to see detail.

I could keep going as there is a complete forum of data on Calibration but I have to get to work, hope that helps someone.


----------



## ssun1976




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6390#post_23743069
> 
> 
> That's largely correct. In my 130" setup the top edge is 8-10cm below the lens. There is also about 10cm of lens shift to play with.
> 
> 
> But 92" screen does not do projector a justice, and will probably be too bright. If not limited by the room size, I would go as large as possible.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6390#post_23743284
> 
> 
> Broadly, the w1070 needs the lens to line up with the top of the screen. What I did was use a PJ mount with an adjustable pole. I set it up roughly correctly and then used the adjustability of the pole to get it spot on, while watching the w1070's test pattern on the screen. This seemed to me to be an easier route than trying to get it perfect using any sort of rigid mount.
> 
> 
> The 5020UB - it isn’t an issue as the Epson has the biggest lens shift in the business and you can put the PJ almost anywhere and use the lens shift to get the image lined up properly. Lens shift is an optical adjustment so it it has no negative impact on the image quality - it literally moves the lens.



Thank you much for thew information above....I guess I wasn't misunderstanding too badly what the calculators were trying to show me







. A few more questions:


1. What mount would you all recommend if I went the route of the BenQ? I guess with the current screen setup it would require a adjustable pole in order to get that necessary distance offset from the ceiling....


2. I'm leaning towards the BenQ since I'm a novice entry level media room guy. This was a bonus part of the house we bought, and I get to toy with it, since it's "mine" according to my wife







. After the requisitie furniture upgrades and purchases, not much money left to play with to outfit this room, judging by what I'm reading here, in order to turn it into a real theater experience room. Given that, I felt like the Epson would be overkill for me and my purposes. Does anyone have experience with both and can explain what the biggest differences will be between the 2? I don't have a calibration disc or white meter or anything fancy like that, so I'm not a videophile by any means.....


Thanks again!


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ssun1976*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6390#post_23744061
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6390#post_23743069
> 
> 
> That's largely correct. In my 130" setup the top edge is 8-10cm below the lens. There is also about 10cm of lens shift to play with.
> 
> 
> But 92" screen does not do projector a justice, and will probably be too bright. If not limited by the room size, I would go as large as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6390#post_23743284
> 
> 
> Broadly, the w1070 needs the lens to line up with the top of the screen. What I did was use a PJ mount with an adjustable pole. I set it up roughly correctly and then used the adjustability of the pole to get it spot on, while watching the w1070's test pattern on the screen. This seemed to me to be an easier route than trying to get it perfect using any sort of rigid mount.
> 
> 
> The 5020UB - it isn’t an issue as the Epson has the biggest lens shift in the business and you can put the PJ almost anywhere and use the lens shift to get the image lined up properly. Lens shift is an optical adjustment so it it has no negative impact on the image quality - it literally moves the lens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you much for thew information above....I guess I wasn't misunderstanding too badly what the calculators were trying to show me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . A few more questions:
> 
> 
> 1. What mount would you all recommend if I went the route of the BenQ? I guess with the current screen setup it would require a adjustable pole in order to get that necessary distance offset from the ceiling....
> 
> 
> 2. I'm leaning towards the BenQ since I'm a novice entry level media room guy. This was a bonus part of the house we bought, and I get to toy with it, since it's "mine" according to my wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . After the requisitie furniture upgrades and purchases, not much money left to play with to outfit this room, judging by what I'm reading here, in order to turn it into a real theater experience room. Given that, I felt like the Epson would be overkill for me and my purposes. Does anyone have experience with both and can explain what the biggest differences will be between the 2? I don't have a calibration disc or white meter or anything fancy like that, so I'm not a videophile by any means.....
> 
> 
> Thanks again!
Click to expand...

 

I have experience with both. In fact, I am currently waiting for the release of the 5030UB (early November in the UK) and will be upgrading to that unit.
 
Really, there is no comparison between these two units. One is an entry level PJ that costs under $1,000, the other is a fairly high spec unit that costs three times as much. If you can run to the 5020UB that will give you advantages all round, with one possible exception (see later).
 
I'll confine my remarks to difference in PQ between the two, rather than 'mechanical' differences such as lens offset, throw distances etc, as these can be easily checked on one of the PJ comparison sites.
 
The biggest difference is the black level. The w1070 is average for black level, the 5020UB is way above average. Black is important because it is the 'foundation' of the image. It contributes hugely to 'punch', especially in dark scenes. The w1070 is remarkable for the money - on any scenes other than very dark ones, the PQ is superb. It is pin sharp (DLP PJs are renowned for sharpness) whereas the 5020UB, being a LCD PJ may have convergence issues, where the R, G and B are not fully aligned. The PJ includes a feature to improve convergence. DLP has no convergence issues. The w1070 is very bright, but so is the Epson, so I'd say there isn't too much in it unless you have a huge screen and/or a huge throw distance. The w1070 includes a full CMS so it can be calibrated to ISF standards, which is almost unique at this price level. On any scenes other than the darkest, the w1070 is spectacularly impressive IMO.
 
So it depends on what you are looking for and what you are prepared to pony up for it. If you want the best PQ you can get for under $3,000 then the Epson is your choice. If you want the best PQ for under $1,000 it's the BenQ. If you think you won’t be too fussy about black levels or about seeing 'dark gray' not 'black' bars when watching a 2.40:1 aspect ratio movie, then you will be very happy with the BenQ. If most of your viewing is TV and sport, you will be delighted with the BenQ. Does that help?

 

WRT to mounts, just use google or Amazon and see what there is. Measure the distance from the top of your screen to the ceiling and use that as a guide for where the centre of the lens should be, then choose a mount that has flexibility up and down for a few inches, This will enable you to get it spot on. I can't recommend the mount I use because it isn't available in the US. No need to spend a fortune - the BenQ isn't all that heavy. If you go with the Epson, then you can use a mount directly attached to the ceiling and rely on the Epson's huge lens shift adjustability.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6390#post_23743069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ssun1976*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6390#post_23742995
> 
> 
> 1. If I purchase the BenQ w1070 to install in the room, locating it roughly where the other projector mount is, how low down from the ceiling will the projector need to be? I've tried using the BenQ calculator and it seems to suggest that the projector will need to be 13 inches down from the ceiling (to the center of the lens). Am I understanding this right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's largely correct. In my 130" setup the top edge is 8-10cm below the lens. There is also about 10cm of lens shift to play with.
> 
> 
> But 92" screen does not do projector a justice, and will probably be too bright. If not limited by the room size, I would go as large as possible.
Click to expand...

 

I only have room in my small HT for a 92 inch screen (unfortunately). The w1070 is very bright - I project from a throw of 9 feet as well, to make matters more difficult. I found that initially I needed to use a 4X ND filter to be able to calibrate a sensible luminance level for the room. After 200 hours or so on the lamp, I recalibrated and no longer need any sort of filter to get a foot-lambert reading of about 16. This is with a gray screen with unity gain.


----------



## DaGamePimp

The comment about lens shift not altering the image is not accurate, it can and does alter the image (especially when used in excessive amounts).










Jason


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6390#post_23745131
> 
> 
> The comment about lens shift not altering the image is not accurate, it can and does alter the image (especially when used in excessive amounts).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason


 

How?


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6390#post_23745271
> 
> 
> How?



Consider you are shifting the light path / lens and there by altering the end result away from optimal.


The use of lens shift often creates focal issues (CA and sharpness uniformity).


Now I am not meaning to imply that everyone will notice the less than optimal image but it does exist all the same (to what degree will vary unit to unit).


Jason


----------



## hotjt133

While we are at the topic of lens shift, is there any projector in the market that can rotate the image to a small degree?


I found in my setup, the most difficult part is to keep it absolute horizontal. This is probably due to I delibrately put the mount at the center of the room. Why did I do this? Because the 1070 has an off center lens, but my future projector may be center, or maybe off to the other end. I just don't want to knock another hole and put extra braces everytime I change a projector.


So for now the lens center is also directly under the mount. This caused the projector unbalanced and very difficult to make small adjustments (partly due to my cheap mount design), especially to make it absolute horizontal. So I was thinking if a projector can lens shift and rotate would be convenient. Might be wishful thinking at this pricing point?


----------



## veggav

The ND filter arrived. I got myself the ND X to 400 filter. By the way the size should be 70mm not 72mm.


And... it doesn't work. It can't get the image to look good.


I believe if I was going to start doing a review on this projector I would start by saying it sucks.

This is not my first projector and I got it mainly because it's the only one that can make 118" from 3.5m from lens to screen.


But... oh boy... this projector sucks so much and I got it second hand.

I'm dealing on sending it back but.. oh my god it sucks so much the blacks on this are terrible. Reminds me of the first LCD screens on the market 10 years ago.


If you get $1000 go to a strip club or buy yourself a nice tv set.

This projector is only good for barbecues and very bright areas when quality doesn't matter.


This projector will be way better if you get yourself drunk but in the morning after it still sucks.


----------



## DaGamePimp

Guys... don't feed the troll, just leave it be.


Jason


----------



## XStanleyX


I'm late to the party but my 1070 was delivered yesterday morning. This is my 3rd projector. Really pleased with it and was surprised at out good it looks right out of the box. Learned a lot about it in this thread and was one of the main reasons I chose it. Can't imagine any one not being pleased at this price range. Thanks for the good contributions in this thread.


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XStanleyX*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6390#post_23746104
> 
> 
> I'm late to the party but my 1070 was delivered yesterday morning. This is my 3rd projector. Really pleased with it and was surprised at out good it looks right out of the box. Learned a lot about it in this thread and was one of the main reasons I chose it. Can't imagine any one not being pleased at this price range. Thanks for the good contributions in this thread.




congrats! what screen size? and screen? I agree, great pj for the price. still amazed after a couple of months. enjoy!


----------



## butie120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XStanleyX*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6390#post_23746104
> 
> 
> I'm late to the party but my 1070 was delivered yesterday morning. This is my 3rd projector. Really pleased with it and was surprised at out good it looks right out of the box. Learned a lot about it in this thread and was one of the main reasons I chose it. Can't imagine any one not being pleased at this price range. Thanks for the good contributions in this thread.



How do you find the fan noise to be? My projector will be mounted about 3 feet above the seating area. Thoughts?


----------



## XStanleyX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eah9*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6390#post_23746300
> 
> 
> 
> congrats! what screen size? and screen? I agree, great pj for the price. still amazed after a couple of months. enjoy!


 

 

I only got a 80" pull down screen to tide me over till I make a move in Nov. or Dec. After I make the move I'll go as big as I can go with a fixed screen as the new place will allow.


----------



## XStanleyX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *butie120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6390#post_23746397
> 
> 
> 
> How do you find the fan noise to be? My projector will be mounted about 3 feet above the seating area. Thoughts?


 

 

Mine is mounted directly above my head and I don't think it makes much noise. Once the movie has started I don't notice it at all.


----------



## Tangled Cable




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *butie120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6390#post_23746397
> 
> 
> How do you find the fan noise to be? My projector will be mounted about 3 feet above the seating area. Thoughts?



On a table a few feet in front of my couch, it is quiet as a whisper in ecco mode, which is how I want to run it anyway. If I change the lamp mode I can briefly hear the fan speed up or down, but other than that, its really not noticeable.


----------



## nikotttin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veggav*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6390#post_23745863
> 
> 
> The ND filter arrived. I got myself the ND X to 400 filter. By the way the size should be 70mm not 72mm. And... it doesn't work. It can't get the image to look good. [...] This projector will be way better if you get yourself drunk but in the morning after it still sucks.



One of the good thing about this projector are the many positive reviews. Just list them and it will be off your hands within days on Craigslist. Also, you should get enough dough to cover half of the better projector you should have bought in the first place










That said, I think everyone has the right to express their feelings. I went through previous posts from you and found that from day 1 you were complaining about the contrast ratio. Is the W1070 significantly worse than your previous panasonic? Could there be a technical problem?


As usual, let's not forget that this is an entry level (i.e., cheap) projector and one should not expect any wonder. BenQ still needs to make a profit from each sales!


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XStanleyX*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6390#post_23746497
> 
> 
> 
> I only got a 80" pull down screen to tide me over till I make a move in Nov. or Dec. After I make the move I'll go as big as I can go with a fixed screen as the new place will allow.




Great. I heard this will pj will do 150" easily. I was limited to 100" but it's fantastic at that size.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6390#post_23745386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6390#post_23745271
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider you are shifting the light path / lens and there by altering the end result away from optimal.
> 
> 
> The use of lens shift often creates focal issues (CA and sharpness uniformity).
> 
> 
> Now I am not meaning to imply that everyone will notice the less than optimal image but it does exist all the same (to what degree will vary unit to unit).
> 
> 
> Jason
Click to expand...

 

Sensible use of Optical lens shift (as distinct from keystoning which is not what we are discussing) won't normally degrade the image in a way anyone will notice it. There can be some loss of brightness and some 'bowing' of the image but with sensible optical adjustment these are not visible to the viewer. Of course, if someone decides to stick the PJ 3 feet to the left and 3 feet lower than is correct, then one may well see all manner of issues arising.  But what I was suggesting to the OP was that he could use the Epson's optical lens shift to adjust the picture onto his screen without worrying about getting the ceiling mount inch-perfect.  IOW, an adjustment of maybe 2 or 3 inches vertically. That amount of lens shift on the Epson will not degrade the image in any practical sense. I perhaps didn’t make myself clear enough originally - I am not advocating placing the PJ in a silly place and then using great gobs of lens shift to get the image into the screen - but used sensibly optical lens shift can help a lot with final adjustments. Keystoning, of course, is something I would never, ever recommend.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6390#post_23745898
> 
> 
> Guys... don't feed the troll, just leave it be.
> 
> 
> Jason


 

+1


----------



## bighvy76

   

Any thoughts on which pair are better?


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6390#post_23747667
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on which pair are better?



The 3Active's are more comfortable. To me anyway. They are lighter and they hug my face better and don't slip down my nose like the 3DTVCorps. I also like that they are rechargeable.


Image wise, the 3Active's seem a tad bit brighter, but I just got them and didn't switch back and forth between the two to compare. Just going of memory of the same film, and it seemed a bit brighter to me.


All in all, they are very close, but I prefer the 3Active's for the reasons that I mentioned. They cost $30 more for a pair though, so you would have to weigh that in your decision.


A couple others have said that they block the DLP Link red flashes slightly better, but I can't confirm this as I just got the 3Active's and didn't A/B them with the 3DTVCorps. Could be that they do, but I would hazard a guess that it amounts to very little difference when I do actually A/B them, as the 3DTVCorps block the red flash very well themselves..


If comfort and rechargeability are important, and you don't mind the extra $30, then get the 3Active. You might also be getting a brighter picture and better red flash blocking in the process, but I can't say 100% for certain at this point. Only that I believe so based on limited testing.


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6390#post_23747667
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on which pair are better?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6390#post_23747737
> 
> 
> The 3Active's are more comfortable. To me anyway. They are lighter and they hug my face better and don't slip down my nose like the 3DTVCorps. I also like that they are rechargeable.
> 
> 
> Image wise, the 3Active's seem a tad bit brighter, but I just got them and didn't switch back and forth between the two to compare. Just going of memory of the same film, and it seemed a bit brighter to me.
> 
> 
> All in all, they are very close, but I prefer the 3Active's for the reasons that I mentioned. They cost $30 more for a pair though, so you would have to weigh that in your decision.
> 
> 
> A couple others have said that they block the DLP Link red flashes slightly better, but I can't confirm this as I just got the 3Active's and didn't A/B them with the 3DTVCorps. Could be that they do, but I would hazard a guess that it amounts to very little difference when I do actually A/B them, as the 3DTVCorps block the red flash very well themselves..
> 
> 
> If comfort and rechargeability are important, and you don't mind the extra $30, then get the 3Active. You might also be getting a brighter picture and better red flash blocking in the process, but I can't say 100% for certain at this point. Only that I believe so based on limited testing.



+1 I have the 3D Actives dimensional optics (4 pair). I haven't tried the 3DTVcorp ones though. Outstanding 3d quality and comfortable. And the quality of the glasses seems very good and comes with a nice case to keep them in. They can be purchased from Amazon too (if you are a prime member - free 2 day shipping).


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eah9*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6420#post_23747832
> 
> 
> 
> +1 I have the 3D Actives dimensional optics (4 pair). I haven't tried the 3DTVcorp ones though. Outstanding 3d quality and comfortable. And the quality of the glasses seems very good and comes with a nice case to keep them in. They can be purchased from Amazon too (if you are a prime member - free 2 day shipping).



I have both the 3D 3DTV and 3D Actives and I agree the 3D Actives are great but the 3DTVcorp ones are also very good. I can't see much difference in picture quality with either pair. Regarding comfort it is possible to adjust either pair by using a hair dryer to soften the plastic slightly and make adjustments. This is what optical stores do with a heat gun. If you don't want to do it yourself take the pair to any optical store or Costco and ask them to do it for you. They do not charge for this service. Dimensional Optics often runs 20% sales and promotion codes for their 3D Active glasses. I plan to order two more pairs when they do it again.

If you get the code you have to order it direct from them . I would give them a call and ask when they might do it again. They also provide great service and support and the case is really nice.


----------



## wasure

Another happy w1070 owner here. I picked up the Sainsonic glasses and they work very well for me.


Sorry to ask what's been asked before, but anyone have hints to get 3D working on PC players? I've tried them all with no luck.


WinDVD and two other major players find my 3d graphics card hardware but say the BenQ is not a 3D display device.

TMT spits out red-blue 3d on most settings, and the one setting that seems to switch between left/right frames doesn't work.


In any case, none of the players seem to change the screen refresh rate when moving to fullscreen. I expected this would be required? It happens on my blu-ray player and ps3 when i choose a 3d movie and it initiates a new hdmi handshake.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Firmware 1.07 is out:


ISF Night setting can’t be keep after 2D->3D timing changed

To keep lamp hour after “reset all setting in USE OSD”

To improve the 32 gray level via PS3 HDMI

Modify picture mode of “power off” icon

Modify HSG setting in No signal condition


I'll post it up via a link after work, but I don't think I'll upgrade mine to this one, I'm giving my PS3 to my niece in anticipation of getting my XB1 for the holidaze, and the other stuff is kinda, meh. Maybe there are hidding boosts that this doesn't mention, but I read all the service reports for complaints that this firmware fixes, and it's all the same as what I posted above. It woulda been better for them to add more 3D stuff like auto-switching / auto-detecting when 3D is enabled at the source, to avoid clicks (and especially to switch back to 2D).


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6420#post_23750929
> 
> 
> Firmware 1.07 is out:
> 
> 
> ISF Night setting can’t be keep after 2D->3D timing changed
> 
> To keep lamp hour after “reset all setting in USE OSD”
> 
> To improve the 32 gray level via PS3 HDMI
> 
> Modify picture mode of “power off” icon
> 
> Modify HSG setting in No signal condition
> 
> 
> I'll post it up via a link after work, but I don't think I'll upgrade mine to this one, I'm giving my PS3 to my niece in anticipation of getting my XB1 for the holidaze, and the other stuff is kinda, meh. Maybe there are hidding boosts that this doesn't mention, but I read all the service reports for complaints that this firmware fixes, and it's all the same as what I posted above. It woulda been better for them to add more 3D stuff like auto-switching / auto-detecting when 3D is enabled at the source, to avoid clicks (and especially to switch back to 2D).



Thanks for the info RLBURNSIDE. Appreciate it! I am holding off on this one too, unless something major is discovered. Everything is working great on 1.06.


----------



## fibV

hello,


the w1070 rev. 01-105, with new remote and from july 2013 will have firmware 1.06, right?

thanks!


----------



## XYnie

Is there any horizontal keystone correction setting on this unit? I found the vertical keystone, but don't see anything else. The studs in my room used for the theater were off center around 6 inches... and the position settings to move the image don't work via HDMI, only PC. I really don't want to put the screen off-center, and I am not sure I have the skills to build a ceiling mount that is off the stud!


The trapezoid is minor if I shoot it towards the center of the room, my wife doesn't even notice it, but it is driving me insane


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XYnie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6420#post_23751132
> 
> 
> Is there any horizontal keystone correction setting on this unit? I found the vertical keystone, but don't see anything else. The studs in my room used for the theater were off center around 6 inches... and the position settings to move the image don't work via HDMI, only PC. I really don't want to put the screen off-center, and I am not sure I have the skills to build a ceiling mount that is off the stud!
> 
> 
> The trapezoid is minor if I shoot it towards the center of the room, my wife doesn't even notice it, but it is driving me insane



I don't think it has horizontal keystone correction. Just put a cut 2x4 or something between the studs and mount it to that. Not too bad to do. I had to put a piece or 2 above my ceiling tiles to allow for more flexible mounting of the pj. Good luck!!


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XYnie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6420#post_23751132
> 
> 
> Is there any horizontal keystone correction setting on this unit? I found the vertical keystone, but don't see anything else. The studs in my room used for the theater were off center around 6 inches... and the position settings to move the image don't work via HDMI, only PC. I really don't want to put the screen off-center, and I am not sure I have the skills to build a ceiling mount that is off the stud!
> 
> 
> The trapezoid is minor if I shoot it towards the center of the room, my wife doesn't even notice it, but it is driving me insane


 

No horizontal keystone I'm afraid.  All you need to do to fix the ceiling mount off-centre to the joists is get a piece of offcut timber (1x4 of suitable length will do), locate the ceiling joists and then screw the offcut to two joists, spanning them. Then screw the ceiling mount to the offcut. Paint the offcut to match the ceiling and you will hardly notice it. If you want a fancier finish, then you could have the offcut bevelled and shaped any way you like.


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6420#post_23750929
> 
> 
> Firmware 1.07 is out:
> 
> 
> ISF Night setting can’t be keep after 2D->3D timing changed
> 
> To keep lamp hour after “reset all setting in USE OSD”
> *To improve the 32 gray level via PS3 HDMI*
> 
> Modify picture mode of “power off” icon
> 
> Modify HSG setting in No signal condition
> 
> 
> I'll post it up via a link after work, but I don't think I'll upgrade mine to this one, I'm giving my PS3 to my niece in anticipation of getting my XB1 for the holidaze, and the other stuff is kinda, meh. Maybe there are hidding boosts that this doesn't mention, but I read all the service reports for complaints that this firmware fixes, and it's all the same as what I posted above. It woulda been better for them to add more 3D stuff like auto-switching / auto-detecting when 3D is enabled at the source, to avoid clicks (and especially to switch back to 2D).



What exactly does this mean?


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6420#post_23750929
> 
> 
> Firmware 1.07 is out:
> 
> 
> ISF Night setting can’t be keep after 2D->3D timing changed
> 
> To keep lamp hour after “reset all setting in USE OSD”
> 
> To improve the 32 gray level via PS3 HDMI
> 
> Modify picture mode of “power off” icon
> 
> Modify HSG setting in No signal condition
> 
> 
> I'll post it up via a link after work, but I don't think I'll upgrade mine to this one, I'm giving my PS3 to my niece in anticipation of getting my XB1 for the holidaze, and the other stuff is kinda, meh. Maybe there are hidding boosts that this doesn't mention, but I read all the service reports for complaints that this firmware fixes, and it's all the same as what I posted above. It woulda been better for them to add more 3D stuff like auto-switching / auto-detecting when 3D is enabled at the source, to avoid clicks (and especially to switch back to 2D).


2D/3D automatic switching would be awesome. I think I ll pass on this 1.07.


----------



## Scotty Leon

Ok, I'll post for the 3rd time. I love my PJ. The movies look great on my 120 elite screen. I used the setting posted in this threat and movies are very nice. BUT on sundays I find my football doesnt seem to looke that great. Could anyone post or recommend settings? I'm having a big party sunday and Id like my PJ to look the best it can.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6420#post_23750929
> 
> 
> Firmware 1.07 is out:
> 
> 
> ISF Night setting can’t be keep after 2D->3D timing changed
> 
> To keep lamp hour after “reset all setting in USE OSD”
> 
> To improve the 32 gray level via PS3 HDMI
> 
> Modify picture mode of “power off” icon
> 
> Modify HSG setting in No signal condition
> 
> 
> I'll post it up via a link after work, but I don't think I'll upgrade mine to this one, I'm giving my PS3 to my niece in anticipation of getting my XB1 for the holidaze, and the other stuff is kinda, meh. Maybe there are hidding boosts that this doesn't mention, but I read all the service reports for complaints that this firmware fixes, and it's all the same as what I posted above. It woulda been better for them to add more 3D stuff like auto-switching / auto-detecting when 3D is enabled at the source, to avoid clicks (and especially to switch back to 2D).



Thanks again, we all appreciate what you have done for use with the firmware updates. I will install it as soon as you post it and report back.


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scotty Leon*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6420#post_23751485
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll post for the 3rd time. I love my PJ. The movies look great on my 120 elite screen. I used the setting posted in this threat and movies are very nice. BUT on sundays I find my football doesnt seem to looke that great. Could anyone post or recommend settings? I'm having a big party sunday and Id like my PJ to look the best it can.



I found that my pj switches the calibration mode at times. It defaulted back to standard several times. Make sure you are using your calibrated mode (user 1 for me). Caught me by surprise when the first time it happened.


Football is outstanding for me on the same settings as I used from this thread. Depending on how many hours you have on the lamp - you might want to check the contrast - I had to up mine up quite a bit after 200+ hours. Source content could matter too. Assuming you aren't just watching standard cable . I am watching HD digital cable and it looks really good (1080i or 720p).


----------



## Scotty Leon

I have a darkened room. I haven't changed any settings but user1 which I used the settings from this thread. I have about 350 hrs on my bulb. I just think that football looks a little bland color wise. I'm getting NFL sunday ticket. Its coming in at 1080i. I'm new to direct tv and my PJ so I'm assuming thats the best the HD receiver can do.


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scotty Leon*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6420#post_23752137
> 
> 
> I have a darkened room. I haven't changed any settings but user1 which I used the settings from this thread. I have about 350 hrs on my bulb. I just think that football looks a little bland color wise. I'm getting NFL sunday ticket. Its coming in at 1080i. I'm new to direct tv and my PJ so I'm assuming thats the best the HD receiver can do.



You might have to up the contrast which should help some. I went from 51 to 65 after 200 hours. That's using the WOW calibration disc for accuracy. Hope that helps. I am getting 1080i as well (or 720p) depending on the station.


----------



## imbloodyskint

Can anyone advise me on how I go about adjusting out a green hue/tinit from the projected onscreen image and a darker faint voilet tint please?


I'm using the omega 3d filters internally and while using the pair today is fine, I want to use just the one for non 3D movies and general everday TV without having to strip one w1070 down everytime I wanna watch a 3d movie and again when finished.


----------



## farleyville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scotty Leon*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6420#post_23752137
> 
> 
> I have a darkened room. I haven't changed any settings but user1 which I used the settings from this thread. I have about 350 hrs on my bulb. I just think that football looks a little bland color wise. I'm getting NFL sunday ticket. Its coming in at 1080i. I'm new to direct tv and my PJ so I'm assuming thats the best the HD receiver can do.



I have found that some of the fox and CBS broadcasts, which I believe are both recorded and broadcast in 720p, can look pretty rough at times. NBC's coverage which they record in 1080i looks much better to my eyes at least. Regardless of what Sunday Ticket says its coming in at, its only an upconverted signal from the broadcast of 720p (CBS and Fox). I use the same settings for football as I do for movies, except I turn it to normal mode instead of eco... Football always looks better with a brighter image. (IMHO)


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *farleyville*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6420#post_23752327
> 
> 
> I have found that some of the fox and CBS broadcasts, which I believe are both recorded and broadcast in 720p, can look pretty rough at times. NBC's coverage which they record in 1080i looks much better to my eyes at least. Regardless of what Sunday Ticket says its coming in at, its only an upconverted signal from the broadcast of 720p (CBS and Fox). I use the same settings for football as I do for movies, except I turn it to normal mode instead of eco... Football always looks better with a brighter image. (IMHO)



This pretty much echos exactly what I was about to say. There is noticeable differences in the feeds between different channels when it comes to football imo. And similarly, I too switch to normal lamp mode for football.


----------



## jdejose

I believe cbs and nbc are 1080i, and fox and abc are 720p


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdejose*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6420#post_23752374
> 
> 
> I believe cbs and nbc are 1080i, and fox and abc are 720p



What about NFL network HD?


----------



## farleyville

I think he's right CBS, NBC and NFL Network are all 1080i


ABC, FOX, and ESPN are 720p.. I think. But I still think NBC's coverage is much better than CBS... but maybe its all in my head.


----------



## Roei Asaraf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6420#post_23750929
> 
> 
> Firmware 1.07 is out:
> 
> 
> ISF Night setting can’t be keep after 2D->3D timing changed
> 
> To keep lamp hour after “reset all setting in USE OSD”
> 
> To improve the 32 gray level via PS3 HDMI
> 
> Modify picture mode of “power off” icon
> 
> Modify HSG setting in No signal condition
> 
> 
> I'll post it up via a link after work, but I don't think I'll upgrade mine to this one, I'm giving my PS3 to my niece in anticipation of getting my XB1 for the holidaze, and the other stuff is kinda, meh. Maybe there are hidding boosts that this doesn't mention, but I read all the service reports for complaints that this firmware fixes, and it's all the same as what I posted above. It woulda been better for them to add more 3D stuff like auto-switching / auto-detecting when 3D is enabled at the source, to avoid clicks (and especially to switch back to 2D).



Wait for you post the download link for firmware 1.07 thnks man


----------



## Renron

I posted a while back about having an artifact on the lens of my W1070. I returned it to Amazon, received a new one within 2 days. I am Very happy to say that there are Zero flaws in the lens and the fan is even quieter than the previous one (that was returned). It came with Firmware version 1.06. The picture is faaaannnnntastic. I hope to have all the in-wall speaker and power wiring completed today. I've installed the Elite Screens "Sable" white 106" screen and it looks, well, Fantastic! My fingers have almost healed from installing the retaining clips and the doctor says I should be able to play the piano soon..........(insert old joke). I'm almost ready to start the fun part of building a set of CBT clone speakers and surrounds.

Ron


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Renron*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6420#post_23754819
> 
> 
> I posted a while back about having an artifact on the lens of my W1070. I returned it to Amazon, received a new one within 2 days. I am Very happy to say that there are Zero flaws in the lens and the fan is even quieter than the previous one (that was returned). It came with Firmware version 1.06. The picture is faaaannnnntastic. I hope to have all the in-wall speaker and power wiring completed today. I've installed the Elite Screens "Sable" white 106" screen and it looks, well, Fantastic! My fingers have almost healed from installing the retaining clips and the doctor says I should be able to play the piano soon..........(insert old joke). I'm almost ready to start the fun part of building a set of CBT clone speakers and surrounds.
> 
> Ron



Good move on sending it back, although a pain sometimes. Glad the second one is working well. I have the 100" version of the same screen, so I feel you pain on the fingers....Some clips were easy, and well.....some not so much! Great screen for the money though IMHO. Enjoy!


----------



## rfbrang

Ok, I know this is probably a really bad idea, but I need to ask it before this weekend. Is this PJ light enough it can be mounted to double sheetrock, through an airgap and then to blocking between joists with 6" long 1/2"thick" hex head screws?


Like so:
 


Do I really need to cut the sheetrock to add blocking between the mount and between joist blocking?


Hard hat and flame suit on...


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rfbrang*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6420#post_23755341
> 
> 
> Ok, I know this is probably a really bad idea, but I need to ask it before this weekend. Is this PJ light enough it can be mounted to double sheetrock, through an airgap and then to blocking between joists with 6" long 1/2"thick" hex head screws?
> 
> 
> Like so:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I really need to cut the sheetrock to add blocking between the mount and between joist blocking?
> 
> 
> Hard hat and flame suit on...



As long as the mount is *really* secure it would be ok - and as long as the sheet-rock doesn't bow and somehow make it uneven over time. Try it and pull on the screws with lots of weight before adding the projector.


Other thoughts - maybe somehow use wire for added security.


Add a bottom shelf so the pj can rest on it (which would be secured to the joists).


----------



## Renron

Is there a "hat" channel between the sheetrock and the joists? Or is the sheetrock just "floating"? Never heard of just floating the sheetrock.... What's in between????

Being a General Contractor I would never recommend hanging ANYTHING from the sheetrock alone. It was not designed or intended to provide ANY support. as it's a fire barrier system.


Edited post:

After reading your question again, Yes, those lag bolts would provide plenty of support, as long as you predrill the holes and DON'T split the blocking wood. No need to cut open your sheetrock.

Ron


----------



## lapino

Anyone else has uneven brightness in lower part of image? If so, is there a way to fix this? (other lamp, setting...)


----------



## Roei Asaraf

  


Professional calibration for benq w1070 have fun


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roei Asaraf*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6450#post_23758160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professional calibration for benq w1070 have fun



Thank you!!!!!!!!


How many hours on the lamp?


----------



## Roei Asaraf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eah9*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6450#post_23758228
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many hours on the lamp?



New lamp 40 hours;-)


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roei Asaraf*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6450#post_23758250
> 
> 
> New lamp 40 hours;-)



cool thanks!


----------



## bighvy76

I can't read it :'( (tear) lol


----------



## XStanleyX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6450#post_23758462
> 
> 
> I can't read it :'( (tear) lol



Click on the photo and view the original. You can zoom in there. You can also save it, enlarge it in your photo program and print it.


----------



## bighvy76

Got it thanks


----------



## Tangled Cable

Awesome Job, Roei!


Your settings got rid of the nasty green tint and just improved everything overall.


Thanks!


EDIT: Do you notice crushed blacks in shadows/darker scenes? I thought I was the only one seeing this until I found a pro review that explicitly stated the same ... Just wondering if there is any setting to correct for this without washing out black level in general ....


Also, everyone:


I know this must have been asked a million times before, but ...


What glasses off amazon would you recommend I buy? I have a pumpkin sized head, if that makes any difference.


And the little screw thing that is supposed to offer some slight vertical shift ... doesn't seem to do anything at all on my projector. Could it be broken?


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tangled Cable*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6450#post_23758841
> 
> 
> I know this must have been asked a million times before, but ...
> 
> 
> What glasses off amazon would you recommend I buy? I have a pumpkin sized head, if that makes any difference.
> 
> 
> And the little screw thing that is supposed to offer some slight vertical shift ... doesn't seem to do anything at all on my projector. Could it be broken?



I use the dimensional optics 144hz dlp and they are comfortable and work well. Just a few pages back are other options for glasses (that I don't own) from others.


I used vertical shift and it takes a couple turns to get it to move and a it's very subtle movement with each turn. Be careful though, it's not high quality of a screw head.


----------



## Renron

Roei, Thank you for sharing your calibrations with us on the forums. Very kind of you indeed.


TC. +1 on Dimensional optics, I have four pair and can vouch for their quality and function. AKA; 3Active, cheaper on Amazon. Does anyone Know if there is a difference between the DLP TV, and the DLP Projector glasses? Not really sure which I have but they work very well, hold the "link" and are light and comfortable. I did notice that it took my brain (small as it is) about 4 minutes to accept and believe the 3D. After a short while I didn't notice I was wearing glasses or that it was 3D. Picture just looked real. Pricey but good glasses. Plus a quality case to care for them too!









Interesting note on those glasses, : while watching a 3D Pirates of the Caribbean last night, I clicked the on/off button and I "think" it changed the L/R optics as if I changed to "Invert" with the remote. Anybody else experience this? It was still 3D but slightly fuzzy.


The Vertical shift screw is a worm drive screw and there is appreciable "slop" in between the go up and go down rotation of the screw. When mine arrived new it was adjusted to the uppermost position.


Without having a light meter at my disposal and simply looking at the screen I see no difference in brightness / darkness in any areas of the screen. Corners or otherwise.

Ron


----------



## Tangled Cable

The settings posted above are from Sound and Vision as seen below. Might want to give them credit (assuming you didn't do the calibration for them, of course.)

http://www.soundandvision.com/content/benq-w1070-3d-dlp-projector-settings 


The settings listed below from Steve Withers at AVForums are also excellent.

http://www.avforums.com/forums/projectors/1761516-benq-w1070-reviewer-s-recommended-best-settings.html 


I've gone back and forth between the two of them and find Wither's settings to have even better shadow detail without compromising black level, which is my personal holy grail, so I would encourage everyone to try both.


Steve lists "User 1" as the base preset to start with but I accidentally used "Cinema" and I like the end results even more. He also says to turn Brilliant Color off but I left it on and it really punches up the image without messing up color accuracy or grayscale.

Very much like the Sound and Vision settings except for the aforementioned shadow detail.


Oh man. I mentioned my holy grail above, well now I'm on a crusade: I keep testing them and you HAVE to try the Withers's settings--it's not just black level, but skin tones, white detail, everything. I've never seen this projector look this good.


----------



## ScaryMovies

Bought my W1070 online yesterday, along with two pairs of VIP 3D glasses.









Hopefully I'll be able to pick it up tomorrow or Tuesday. I really can't wait to finally get my hands on it!


----------



## andyxoxo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tangled Cable*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6450#post_23759707
> 
> 
> The settings posted above are from Sound and Vision as seen below. Might want to give them credit (assuming you didn't do the calibration for them, of course.)
> 
> http://www.soundandvision.com/content/benq-w1070-3d-dlp-projector-settings
> 
> 
> The settings listed below from Steve Withers at AVForums are also excellent.
> 
> http://www.avforums.com/forums/projectors/1761516-benq-w1070-reviewer-s-recommended-best-settings.html
> 
> 
> I've gone back and forth between the two of them and find Wither's settings to have even better shadow detail without compromising black level, which is my personal holy grail, so I would encourage everyone to try both.
> 
> 
> Steve lists "User 1" as the base preset to start with but I accidentally used "Cinema" and I like the end results even more. He also says to turn Brilliant Color off but I left it on and it really punches up the image without messing up color accuracy or grayscale.
> 
> Very much like the Sound and Vision settings except for the aforementioned shadow detail.
> 
> 
> Oh man. I mentioned my holy grail above, well now I'm on a crusade: I keep testing them and you HAVE to try the Withers's settings--it's not just black level, but skin tones, white detail, everything. I've never seen this projector look this good.



Both these "Recommended Settings" have you in the first step push brightness up to 51. As soon as I do that I see grey sparkles in my blacks (most noticeable in the top & bottom black bars in a 2.35:1 widescreen film). You are not seeing this? Makes the black look sparkly and terrible. When I push the brightness back down to default 50 then the blacks are solid, deep and uniform (as opposed to setting 51). Somehow I can't trust these "expert settings" that make the blacks worse than default....


----------



## DaGamePimp

It appears there may be a 'dither' variance between firmware revisions (based upon some previous discussion) so setting Brightness should be done properly on each unit for optimal results.


Disclaimer: obviously optimal here means each unit should really have its own calibration when it comes to absolute accuracy. It's likely that using internet found CMS settings will actually make things less accurate since the w1070's, in general, are very accurate out of the box.


That said it never hurts to try various settings out as they can always be reverted back (be sure to write down your out of the box CMS settings before changing them).


Jason


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andyxoxo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6450#post_23759875
> 
> 
> Both these "Recommended Settings" have you in the first step push brightness up to 51. As soon as I do that I see grey sparkles in my blacks (most noticeable in the top & bottom black bars in a 2.35:1 widescreen film). You are not seeing this? Makes the black look sparkly and terrible. When I push the brightness back down to default 50 then the blacks are solid, deep and uniform (as opposed to setting 51). Somehow I can't trust these "expert settings" that make the blacks worse than default....



Not an expert but I believe screen material ( + if it's white or grey) will matter, as well as lamp life regarding brightness/contrast. Lots of variation there in the calibration. I believe the color accuracy is where these calibrations help the most. Great picture IMHO with this pj, no complaints at all! I used the Withers calibration and user 1. I am going to try them on cinema. I used the WOW disc and had to make very little adjustment color wise after using the Withers settings.


----------



## HASHMAX

where can i download *FIRMWARE 1.07*


----------



## andyxoxo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6450#post_23759957
> 
> 
> It appears there may be a 'dither' variance between firmware revisions (based upon some previous discussion) so setting Brightness should be done properly on each unit for optimal results.
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: obviously optimal here means each unit should really have its own calibration when it comes to absolute accuracy. It's likely that using internet found CMS settings will actually make things less accurate since the w1070's, in general, are very accurate out of the box.
> 
> 
> That said it never hurts to try various settings out as they can always be reverted back (be sure to write down your out of the box CMS settings before changing them).
> 
> 
> Jason



Ya, that's what I was thinking. I just got my Benq W1070 here in the Philippines last month and it came with firmware 1.06 and a different newer type remote than all the on-line reviews I have read (mine came with the backlit Benq W1500 remote). So I am thinking that since mine is of a newer revision (box said manufactured Jul 2013) that all the previous reviews and "best settings" found on the net are not applicable to these newer types anymore. I plan to write up a longer review later after I take a few pics


----------



## Renron

TC, Thanks for catching that S&V settings are posted. I tried those on Cinema, and noticed I too lost my black / grey details. It was just too black, wrinkles in black suits were gone and it just looked all black. I bumped up the brightness and it helped some. Tonight I'll reset everything back to BenQ default, and try Withers on User 1 vs. BenQ Cinema.

Any input on the glasses button possible invert shift?


This has been a fantastic thread, I could not be happier with my 1st Projector. Thank you all for sharing your input.


Ron


----------



## Tangled Cable




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Renron*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6450#post_23760234
> 
> 
> TC, Thanks for catching that S&V settings are posted. I tried those on Cinema, and noticed I too lost my black / grey details. It was just too black, wrinkles in black suits were gone and it just looked all black.



Someone earlier called "black levels" the "achilles' heel" of this projector. That is correct, but more specially I would say that black _crush_ is its greatest weakness. You can get blacks looking reasonably dark ( given the price point ) but then you get black crush where darker details are lost. I tried fixing this on my own ( without using a meter ) by tweaking black level and gamma settings and got nowhere ...


Here's CNET's Ty Pendlebury describing exactly what I'm seeing in his review:

*However, there is one thing the BenQ doesn't get quite right: it can crush some low-level shadow detail. With the flyby of the Romulan ship in "Star Trek" (Chapter 4, 28:18), the BenQ obscures details on the passing ship that the Epson uncovers, while the surface next to Nero's face (which is a green table on the best displays) is completely missing at the 28:30 mark. Adjusting the controls to reveal these details is possible, but not without sacrificing too much in other areas, like black level.*

http://reviews.cnet.com/home-theater-projectors/benq-w1070/4505-7858_7-35614137-2.html 


That was why I was so happy to see more shadow detail with Withers' settings _without_ graying out blacks too badly ... The Sound and Vision settings have blacker blacks and also oddly more shadow detail in lighter areas and some movies/scenes may look better with them but for now Withers' settings are my default.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Renron*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6450#post_23760234
> 
> 
> Tonight I'll reset everything back to BenQ default, and try Withers on User 1 vs. BenQ Cinema.



Let us know which you prefer. You probably already know this, but if you start with "user," then select "reference" and "cinema" as a base, then rename your customized results when you're finished, you don't lose your customized settings when you hit reset the way you would if you started with "cinema" instead of "user."



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Renron*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6450#post_23760234
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Any input on the glasses button possible invert shift?



I don't know anything about it but hopefully someone else does ...?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andyxoxo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6450#post_23759875
> 
> 
> Both these "Recommended Settings" have you in the first step push brightness up to 51. As soon as I do that I see grey sparkles in my blacks (most noticeable in the top & bottom black bars in a 2.35:1 widescreen film). You are not seeing this?



No, I don't get that, sorry. Might be firmware/screen difference like others suggested.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6450#post_23759957
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: obviously optimal here means each unit should really have its own calibration when it comes to absolute accuracy. It's likely that using internet found CMS settings will actually make things less accurate since the w1070's, in general, are very accurate out of the box.
> 
> 
> That said it never hurts to try various settings out as they can always be reverted back (be sure to write down your out of the box CMS settings before changing them).
> 
> 
> Jason



Jason is of course correct. Way back in the old tube TV days ( anyone remember those? There's a bunch for sale on craigslist right now, in case you've forgotten ) when I would try someone else's calibrated settings they always looked bad on my TV. There was just too much individual variance out of the factory. Same thing with computer monitors and older projectors. But with these newer DLPs, I've actually seen pretty good results borrowing someone's else's settings. Maybe things are more uniform now, I don't know. Won't be as good as having your projector individually calibrated of course, but as long as you can reset back to default it won't hurt to try, and for me, it actually improved things exponentially.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Here's firmware v1.07, for the w1070 as promised:

http://wikisend.com/download/350420/W1070_v107_753C.zip 


v1.04 for the w1080st (equivalent features):

http://wikisend.com/download/350294/W1080st_v104_0A77.zip 


These links will last 7 days, grab'em white they're hot.


If you brick your projector, I take no liability i.e. it's not my problem, don't ask me for support, the instructions are posted in this thread, I haven't bothered installing it myself. Good luck.


----------



## XStanleyX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6450#post_23762195
> 
> 
> Here's firmware v1.07, for the w1070 as promised:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Mine came w/ 1.05 so I figured I might as well wait for 1.07. Appreciate it.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

IMO you should have just gone to 1.06, for most people 1.07 offers nothing major over 1.06, as far as I know. I could be wrong though, it's quite a bit bigger in terms of file size. (maybe they just goofed on the .zip compression settings the second time).


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

ps, do you any HTPC users here have any recent Bluray PC playback software to suggest? I'm giving my PS3 away next weekend to my niece and need to get my HTPC running blurays again, god I hope it's not the exercise in annoyance that it once was. Is it? Ideally, if I could run MPC that would be the best, especially if I can still use SVP on it.


----------



## Renron

TC,

Thanks for the input and link to Withers settings.

Here's my take on the differences between the two settings; S&W and Withers

S&W; better then Cinema setting stock from BenQ.

S&W; better skin tones than stock from BenQ

S&W; better blacks than stock from BenQ but blacks are crushed. Details like wrinkles in black suits are lost


Withers; Takes some of the over driven "sparkle" out of the colors

Withers; In every way better than S&W settings. Settings were applied from the stock BenQ "Cinema" settings

Withers: Blacks are MUCH deeper than with any previous settings, Crush is much less of a problem. Definitely can live with the level of Black Crush.









Withers; Skin colors are more realistic and not overdriven


I changed a few settings because I have tired old eyes and some settings needed a little boost.

Withers settings started from "Cinema"

Lamp Power ; Smart Eco (seems a little brighter to me)

Sharpness ; 11

Red Hue;54

Green Hue; 62

Yellow Hue; 57


Keep in mind that everybody sees color differently, one of my sons is colorblind and sees colors the rest of us cannot.

Ron


----------



## Tangled Cable

Renron--"Smart Eco"--I read somewhere that this mostly just keeps the lamp running in "Normal" mode, which eats more bulb life and diminishes rather than enhances black level ... I didn't spend a lot of time testing this theory, but personally I just keep it in "Eco" mode. "Normal" definitely makes for a brighter image though, and for some films (nature documentaries, mostly) I will switch to that ...


Glad the Withers settings worked out for you too. After a testing them for a brief moment I felt this wave of happiness knowing I could finally stop tweaking the image and just _watch_ something ... Of course, if someone else posts some more settings I probably won't be able to stop myself from trying them too, but for now--I'm very happy with what I'm seeing.


DavidK442--I also want to make a spandex acoustically transparent screen. Where did you order your milliskin from? Was it hard to put the screen together? If you feel like posting any screenshots please feel free! Also I've read that white milliskin is better for color accuracy than silver, as silver isn't always pure silver ... Did you notice a change in colors (besides brightness) going from white to silver?


----------



## wasure

I successfully upgraded to 1.07 from 1.05.


It's nice having the choices for 3D mode - now I can watch 3D content on my PC (I couldn't before). Anyone know why 3d mode auto detect is ghosted/greyed out?


----------



## hotjt133

ok just downloaded 1.07 before it disappears. Nothing in this release is relevant to me so I will give it a miss...


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6450#post_23759957
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: obviously optimal here means each unit should really have its own calibration when it comes to absolute accuracy. It's likely that using internet found CMS settings will actually make things less accurate since the w1070's, in general, are very accurate out of the box.


 

Yes - not to mention that without knowing the screen type, screen gain, PJ throw distance, size of screen, darkness of the room during calibration, room reflectivity etc, using someone else's settings will always be a shot in the dark (pun intended). No harm in trying them as you said, but the results will always be hit and miss IMO.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6450#post_23762195
> 
> 
> Here's firmware v1.07, for the w1070 as promised:
> 
> http://wikisend.com/download/350420/W1070_v107_753C.zip
> 
> 
> v1.04 for the w1080st (equivalent features):
> 
> http://wikisend.com/download/350294/W1080st_v104_0A77.zip
> 
> 
> These links will last 7 days, grab'em white they're hot.
> 
> 
> If you brick your projector, I take no liability i.e. it's not my problem, don't ask me for support, the instructions are posted in this thread, I haven't bothered installing it myself. Good luck.



Thanks again. RlBurside.


The update took less than 10 minutes with no problem. I had the DLP composer already set from the last firmware update and all I had to do was to load the new firmware and put in a few check in complete image download.

I am not sure but it seems that the HDMI handshake is improved somewhat. I will check this to be sure.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tangled Cable*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6450#post_23761119
> 
> *However, there is one thing the BenQ doesn't get quite right: it can crush some low-level shadow detail. With the flyby of the Romulan ship in "Star Trek" (Chapter 4, 28:18), the BenQ obscures details on the passing ship that the Epson uncovers, while the surface next to Nero's face (which is a green table on the best displays) is completely missing at the 28:30 mark. Adjusting the controls to reveal these details is possible, but not without sacrificing too much in other areas, like black level.*



I'd like to know how the benq compares to your optima in this scene. Do I lost any shadow details on Nero's face? Here is a shot, the color is slightly off but basically shadow details are similar to the eye view. BTW I'm on brightness 46, and if I crank it up, it does not show more shadow details, just becomes brighter.


----------



## Renron

TC,

I changed the setting to Smart Eco because it was brighter, hence my tired old eyes comment. It was NOT intended to increase black levels, they're now excellent IMO. There has to be some "Smart" in there somewhere, I however do not know the "smart" difference it provides.

Ron


----------



## Tangled Cable

I think I inadvertently gave you the wrong impression, hotj. That quote is from a CNET reviewer, not me. And while I did say he was describing the exact issue I was seeing, I meant seeing with black level _in general_, not with that particular scene. The Optima is boxed up to be shipped back to Amazon. If I had the Star Trek disc I would unbox the Optima to satisfy both your curiosity and mine, but I'm afraid I don't have that disc.


My own final and _highly subjective_ conclusion was that while the Optima had slightly better black levels/shadow details, which gave the image an enhanced dimensionality over the BenQ, the trade off in terms of poor UI and and a host of other design decisions ( only _ONE_ user setting, so you _can't_ test one user setting against another, and I believe--not sure on this-- that one user setting _GETS ERASED!?_ if you try to compare it to any of the default settings) ultimately drove me to choose the BenQ over the Optima. They're both excellent machines at this price point, but I could see the issues with the Optima still bothering me ("that damned flashing hourglass!") a year from now. (The BenQ has its own issues, to be sure, but at least we can flash the firmware ourselves, rather than having to ship it back to the company, as with the Optima. )


By the way, in the shot you posted ( yes, yes, we all know the limitations with screenshots ) I _can_ see the green surface of the table, at least on the right side of Nero's face and the dark areas _don't_ look washed out, so well done.


----------



## Dimitriz

Does anyone have a direct link to the post with firmware flashing instructions?


Thank you!



Why haven't they been stuck to the front page?


----------



## XStanleyX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dimitriz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23763988
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a direct link to the post with firmware flashing instructions?
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Why haven't they been stuck to the front page?




Page 181

post #5425


----------



## Dimitriz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XStanleyX*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23764003
> 
> 
> Page 181
> 
> post #5425




Thank you!


----------



## soulkeeper

some info about "smart-eco" mode..

http://www.infocommshow.org/press_9013.asp#.UkCZvT_pidk 


1070 seems to implement ImageCareMode


"With BenQs new ImageCare Mode, lamp power is dynamically adjusted between 100 and 30 percent, preserving the brightness and image integrity of Normal Mode while increasing lamp life to 6,500 hours. "


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dimitriz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23764013
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Be sure to download the DLP composer from the original download link if you have not updated the firmware before. This new link only has the new firmware.


----------



## cruisx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Renron*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6450#post_23762234
> 
> 
> TC,
> 
> Thanks for the input and link to Withers settings.
> 
> Here's my take on the differences between the two settings; S&W and Withers
> 
> S&W; better then Cinema setting stock from BenQ.
> 
> S&W; better skin tones than stock from BenQ
> 
> S&W; better blacks than stock from BenQ but blacks are crushed. Details like wrinkles in black suits are lost
> 
> 
> Withers; Takes some of the over driven "sparkle" out of the colors
> 
> Withers; In every way better than S&W settings. Settings were applied from the stock BenQ "Cinema" settings
> 
> Withers: Blacks are MUCH deeper than with any previous settings, Crush is much less of a problem. Definitely can live with the level of Black Crush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Withers; Skin colors are more realistic and not overdriven
> 
> 
> I changed a few settings because I have tired old eyes and some settings needed a little boost.
> 
> Withers settings started from "Cinema"
> 
> Lamp Power ; Smart Eco (seems a little brighter to me)
> 
> Sharpness ; 11
> 
> Red Hue;54
> 
> Green Hue; 62
> 
> Yellow Hue; 57
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that everybody sees color differently, one of my sons is colorblind and sees colors the rest of us cannot.
> 
> Ron



I just tried Withers settings and they look really good for movies, I have a ND2 filter on so i set the lamp to Normal. ( At first they look dull but I guess im not used to the natural look)


Anyone have specific settings for games? So far Standard with BC off seems the best PQ for games.


----------



## Renron

SoulKeeper,

Thank you for that link, Smart Eco seem to work, I'll keep it on that setting.


Anyone else feel like they are being preached to by the Holier than thou crowd with the "Time to do your part to save the Planet" Bull Carp.?

Ron


----------



## pdxrealtor

how many people hear the high pitched sound this pj puts off when the power is off? Sounds like a light bulb being dimmed, but a big louder.


----------



## hotjt133

Smart eco is very good for the image, much brighter than eco and did not increase black levels (at least not perceivable).


However, the claim of adjusting between 20 and 80 percent is not realistic. I did a power meter testing and found the majority of times it consumes between 70 and 90% power as normal mode, and I have never seen it below half. The only time it consumes 30% power is in ecoblank mode, which is just a black screen. But what can you watch with this black screen?


That artical claimed up to 10000 hour lamp life is too much horse sh.t. Based on my power measurement, I think I will be very lucky to see it past 5000 hours, more likely 4000 hours.


----------



## niggenz

Damn that hourglass!


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdxrealtor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23764677
> 
> 
> how many people hear the high pitched sound this pj puts off when the power is off? Sounds like a light bulb being dimmed, but a big louder.



+1


----------



## Tangled Cable




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niggenz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23764732
> 
> 
> Damn that hourglass!



It burned itself into my retinas. I see it whether my eyes are open or closed. It haunts my dreams. Only death shall set me free.


----------



## niggenz

............or a non-user performable upgrade. LoL!


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23764712
> 
> 
> I did a power meter testing and found the majority of times it consumes between 70 and 90% power as normal mode, and I have never seen it below half. The only time it consumes 30% power is in ecoblank mode, which is just a black screen.


Very interesting... I wonder: how much power SmartECO consumes when the source image is black; say for example a screensaver from the input source? Close to ecoblank's 30%? Or much more?

If so, a black-screen screensaver might be a good way to extend lamp life! (Except in the case when brightness is above 50; in which case I also see the little speckles in blacks as mentioned above, which would presumably increase lamp brightness for plain-black input).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdxrealtor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23764677
> 
> 
> how many people hear the high pitched sound this pj puts off when the power is off? Sounds like a light bulb being dimmed, but a big louder.


Another +1. I believe this is just the PSU.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23764953
> 
> 
> I wonder: how much power SmartECO consumes when the source image is black; say for example a screensaver from the input source? Close to ecoblank's 30%? Or much more?



Unfortunately, no. If feed a black image, it still consumes similar power as a relatively dark scene, eg more than 50%. And if I have one tiny bright font on the black background, the power shoots up immediately.


The ecoblank is a special mode to bring the power down to the claimed wattes. I think it's just a marketing gimmick so that they can claim "up to 70% savings..."


I do wish they release another firmware update to truely bring down the power consumption in smarteco mode, especially in really dark scenes.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Renron*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23764650
> 
> 
> SoulKeeper,
> 
> Thank you for that link, Smart Eco seem to work, I'll keep it on that setting.
> 
> 
> Anyone else feel like *they are being preached to by the Holier than thou crowd with the "Time to do your part to save the Planet" Bull* Carp.?
> 
> Ron


 

+1


----------



## farleyville

Add me to the list of fan motor noise. I just hit 200 hours and noticed watching MNF last night a chirping sound. Thought it was crickets outside at first, then realized it was too rythmic... The noise seemed to correspond with the colors I saw looking into the housing, so I'm guessing its the color wheel making this noise? Anyone found a remedy to this, are you living with it, or is this a warranty call?


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *farleyville*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23766166
> 
> 
> Add me to the list of fan motor noise. I just hit 200 hours and noticed watching MNF last night a chirping sound. Thought it was crickets outside at first, then realized it was too rythmic... The noise seemed to correspond with the colors I saw looking into the housing, so I'm guessing its the color wheel making this noise? Anyone found a remedy to this, are you living with it, or is this a warranty call?


 

Are you using smart-eco mode?  I switched to eco mode and the noise went away and has never come back.


----------



## Rew452

SmartEco is aimed at the lamp power not the whole projector. It, as already observed does reduce total projector power used but the references to 30-100% are for lamp power.


While constant power to the lamp gives best light output it has many disadvantages such as creating fragments across the two lamp electrodes causing momentary flickers in light output..


In the past you could change lamp modes to high or low depending on your initial setting and they may burn off. That of course is a good scenario but sometimes they can fuse and cause a short and the projector lamp power supply would not have enough good time to stay on; lamp kaput... time to replace.


SmartEco, I believe is some sort of Pulse Width Modulation(PWM) on the lamp power supply. They obviously have learned how to use this to our advantage leveling the lamp life expectancy with minimal effect on light output and increasing the total life of the lamp.


As to the lowest power consumption for the projector turn it on and remove any input, give it a minute or two and it will go to the lowest power consumption.

Which will be the said 30% of lamp power.


Keep in mind all of this does lower total power requirement but the percentages are only for the lamp power not the whole projector.


I am at over 3000 hours and this is not my first projector and it does seem to work. brightness is still very good; certainly better than I have seen on any of the 6 I have owned over the years.


You can find that almost all projectors are adapting this tech. Do a search.


Best Regards

Rew




.


----------



## cobrawang

The deal breaker for me on this unit is the 3x color wheel. For me anyhow, 3x color wheels are rainbow city.


----------



## Rew452

Not sure if this is the answer for the fan noise described earlier but take a look and see.


If you look back earlier firmware had problems with the fans starting in a somewhat colder environments, so in latter firmware they initially turn the fans on full at start and then reduce them to maintain correct internal projector temps. It seems the fans lubrication could interfere with the fans starting under colder conditions.


Latter they found lamp problems do to some cool down issues and would cause early lamps failures so in the 1.06 version they kick-up the lamp at shut down for a short time to fix. Fans seem to go high for a short time before turning off.


Best Regards

Rew


----------



## bighvy76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cobrawang*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23766430
> 
> 
> The deal breaker for me on this unit is the 3x color wheel. For me anyhow, 3x color wheels are rainbow city.



I thinks its rgbrgb so it acts like a 6x. But its my first projector and I see no rainbow


----------



## farleyville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23766195
> 
> 
> Are you using smart-eco mode?  I switched to eco mode and the noise went away and has never come back.



I was using smart-eco, but why would that cause the noise? I'll experiment between normal and eco tonight and see what I find...


----------



## XStanleyX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cobrawang*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23766430
> 
> 
> The deal breaker for me on this unit is the 3x color wheel. For me anyhow, 3x color wheels are rainbow city.



According to Projector Central it has a 6X color wheel.

http://www.projectorcentral.com/benq_w1070_3d_home_video_projector_review.htm?page=Key-Features


----------



## Renron

I have not heard the turn off noise, only the fan changing speed during shut down cooling period.

Come on Folks, did anyone truly believe the marketing of 10,000 lamp life? I for one will be thrilled with 5,000 as the average for other projectors

seems to be 3,000 - 4,000 hrs.

The only time I see RBE is that very brief period when my OppO screensaver changes locations and then only for a millisecond.

Repeating myself here, The SmartEco does not improve the black level, only the appearance of the contrast, because I have old eyes

Ron


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23766208
> 
> 
> SmartEco is aimed at the lamp power not the whole projector. It, as already observed does reduce total projector power used but the references to 30-100% are for lamp power.While constant power to the lamp gives best light output it has many disadvantages such as creating fragments across the two lamp electrodes causing momentary flickers in light output..In the past you could change lamp modes to high or low depending on your initial setting and they may burn off. That of course is a good scenario but sometimes they can fuse and cause a short and the projector lamp power supply would not have enough good time to stay on; lamp kaput... time to replace. SmartEco, I believe is some sort of Pulse Width Modulation(PWM) on the lamp power supply. They obviously have learned how to use this to our advantage leveling the lamp life expectancy with minimal effect on light output and increasing the total life of the lamp.



This is most interesting... So you're saying that varying the power to lamp extends it's life not just because it reduces overall lamp power consumption, but also because of physical lamp properties?

Is this the reason that some lamp-life estimates quote this lamp's life higher at SmartEco than they do even at Eco? ( http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/w1070/ , for example?)


I'd be interested to know from actual users what kind of lamp life they've achieved in practice when they replace lamps...


----------



## ScaryMovies

Picked up the W1070 today, and have been trying it out for a couple of hours.

I was ready to be disappointed by the IQ seeing as I'm currently shooting on my wall, but I was extremely impressed!

One of the great benefits of being somewhat of a pessimist I guess.


Snapped a couple of shots with my phone...

They're not that good, but I feel this thread need more pics.

 

^ Rainbows are from the camera, not the PJ

 

 


EDIT:

My unit was from July, and I got the backlit remote, as well as fw 1.06









So far I haven't noticed any rainbows either.


----------



## bighvy76

First things I tried were oblivion bluray grand theft auto 5 and call of duty.... lol I'm highly impressed too shooting on some white fabric . What size screen do I have ^^


----------



## Tangled Cable

95 inches diagonal?


----------



## butie120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ScaryMovies*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23767786
> 
> 
> Picked up the W1070 today, and have been trying it out for a couple of hours.
> 
> I was ready to be disappointed by the IQ seeing as I'm currently shooting on my wall, but I was extremely impressed!
> 
> One of the great benefits of being somewhat of a pessimist I guess.
> 
> 
> Snapped a couple of shots with my phone...
> 
> They're not that good, but I feel this thread need more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Rainbows are from the camera, not the PJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> My unit was from July, and I the remote was backlit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I haven't noticed any rainbows either.



Sweet pics! Thanks for sharing them with us. I also just purchased GTA V and am looking into getting a projector. There was a post earlier about how terrible GTA V looks on his projector. How do you feel gaming looks with your image? I plan on doing a 98" diagonal image. Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## Renron

What size screen do I have ^^?


36DD


----------



## andyxoxo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23766434
> 
> 
> 
> Latter they found lamp problems do to some cool down issues and would cause early lamps failures so in the 1.06 version they kick-up the lamp at shut down for a short time to fix. Fans seem to go high for a short time before turning off.



Mine came with firmware 1.06 (manufactured July 2013) and the fan does NOT kick up at shutdown. It maintains the same speed it was running at for 90 seconds then shuts down. But then again I have never heard a cricket sound from mine either but that may be because I run it in ECO mode. I tried SMART-ECO but that increased the noise from the unit (but no crickets) and also made the image uncomfortably bright in my totally darkened cinema room. So putting it to ECO mode solved two problems: Making the image a bit more pleasant by making it darker and making the noise from the projector barely audible.


Darkened scenes like when they are running around at night in the jungle in Avatar is also much darker (deeper blacks) in ECO versus SMART-ECO so to be honest imho SMART-ECO is useless unless you are running the projector in a family type room with high ambient light present and you just want a brighter picture and don't care if the projector is louder than in ECO mode. In a totally darkened cinema room ECO is better due to the better blacks. I am using default settings CINEMA mode (I have the newer version of this projector so all the "best of picture settings" posts and guides are useless for this newer version that comes with the new type backlit remote).


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andyxoxo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6510#post_23768671
> 
> 
> Mine came with firmware 1.06 (manufactured July 2013) and the fan does NOT kick up at shutdown. It maintains the same speed it was running at for 90 seconds then shuts down.



Same here. I don't know where Rew452 got his info, but I doubt its accuracy. In my both 1.05 and 1.06 the fan never changes speed in shut down, and both ramp up for a few seconds from start up.


----------



## bighvy76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *butie120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6510#post_23768573
> 
> 
> Sweet pics! Thanks for sharing them with us. I also just purchased GTA V and am looking into getting a projector. There was a post earlier about how terrible GTA V looks on his projector. How do you feel gaming looks with your image? I plan on doing a 98" diagonal image. Let me know your thoughts!


Mine is 120" and GTA 5 looks just fine. I don't know why they would said its bad. Its as good as they made it.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *farleyville*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23766456
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23766195
> 
> 
> Are you using smart-eco mode?  I switched to eco mode and the noise went away and has never come back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was using smart-eco, but why would that cause the noise? I'll experiment between normal and eco tonight and see what I find...
Click to expand...

 

IDK why but it is definitely the case here. In normal or eco mode the thing is pretty much silent. In smarteco mode, it makes this chirping sort of noise. It's not too loud but in quiet parts of movies I can hear it. Using economical mode just made it go away.

 

In smart eco, the lamp constantly switches between normal and economical AIUI so it may be something to do with that affecting the fan... just guessing.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andyxoxo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6510#post_23768671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23766434
> 
> 
> 
> Latter they found lamp problems do to some cool down issues and would cause early lamps failures so in the 1.06 version they kick-up the lamp at shut down for a short time to fix. Fans seem to go high for a short time before turning off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine came with firmware 1.06 (manufactured July 2013) and the fan does NOT kick up at shutdown. It maintains the same speed it was running at for 90 seconds then shuts down. But then again I have never heard a cricket sound from mine either but that may be because I run it in ECO mode. I tried SMART-ECO but that increased the noise from the unit (but no crickets) and also made the image uncomfortably bright in my totally darkened cinema room. So putting it to ECO mode solved two problems: Making the image a bit more pleasant by making it darker and making the noise from the projector barely audible.
> 
> 
> Darkened scenes like when they are running around at night in the jungle in Avatar is also much darker (deeper blacks) in ECO versus SMART-ECO so to be honest imho SMART-ECO is useless unless you are running the projector in a family type room with high ambient light present and you just want a brighter picture and don't care if the projector is louder than in ECO mode. In a totally darkened cinema room ECO is better due to the better blacks.
Click to expand...

 

+1. Exactly what I find too in my dark cinema room.


----------



## andyxoxo

So here's my mini-review of the BenQ W1070... (Updated 5 Dec 2013)


As an American living in the Philippines it's very frustrating to get electronics gear and when the dynamic iris on my Panasonic AE-900E went intermittently bad on me last month I was like Oh No! How can I get a new home theater projector here in this country? Luckily googling Top 10 projectors yielded the W1070 and after much searching I was able to find a distributor in Manila who carried it. But of course this being the Philippines with import duties for electronics sky high I had to shell out $1150 US for it (51,000 pesos) but at least I was able to get something useable. And it came with a 1 year warranty for the bulb and 2 year warranty for the unit so I guess I can live with that.


This is my third projector, the first being in 2007, the lowly starter-projector Benq W100 and then replacing it two years ago with the barely used Panasonic I mentioned above which I got for the same price as replacing the bulb for the much inferior W100 ($400). I don't know if the Panasonic spoiled me for projectors but I gotta say it is (was) much better or at least it was when it was working haha.


My W1070 is a newer model (manufactured July 2013), came with 1.06 firmware and the box says Revision 01-105. It also came with a different (better) backlit remote than the original W1070 did (as per reading the many professional reviews on the web). After trying out various "Best Of Image Settings" guides I can confirm that these newer revisions must have different default picture settings because following those guides screwed up my picture. The most blatant is the first step of a few of them telling you to raise Brightness up to 51 from 50. Well for my revision projector that induces shimmering grey artifacts immediately across the entire screen, most noticeably in the black bars top and bottom in a letterbox movie when looking at the image from no more than 6 feet away. Very noticeable and takes away from the blacks that this projector is already supposedly lacking.


* (5 Dec 2013 Edit: I have since done various "Best Of Image Settings" guides and just skipped that raising the brightness to 51 step and have gotten good results. All I can tell you is to compare the black bars in a letter box movie between Brightness 50 and 51, for me it's a world of difference. Steady black vs shimmering dark grey)


I am using my W1070 hooked up to my PC via 5m HDMI. I set Cinema mode as my default and left it at it's original settings (2.4 gamma). As a home theater enthusiast I am watching videos using Zoom Player media player with LAV as my splitter/decoder, madVR as my video renderer (highest settings, smooth motion on), avisynth script "LimitedSharpenFaster" as a sharpening post processor and of course Reclock. Mainly I watch videos that are encoded at 23.976 and 25 fps. With my now defunct Panasonic I had output 50hz refresh rate to the projector as it's easy to get Reclock to work properly with that Hz. Well, let me tell you that my W1070 doesn't like 50Hz refresh rate all that much. The blacks and greys got a weird shimmer to it and only setting the projector (default Cinema mode as I mentioned) to 1.6 gamma fixed the shimmer. Which is of course way too bright. Setting it back to 60Hz refresh rate immediately fixed that problem. Another problem I have with 50Hz refresh rate with this projector are panning scenes. Even with mVR smooth motion & Reclock there is more judder to the scene than at 60Hz. My for-testing-purposes panning scene is 25fps so it should have looked great with reclock and mVR smooth motion with the projector being fed 50Hz but nooope, that's not the case. So I am using the projector at it's default 1080p60 resolution & refresh rate.


*(5 Dec 2013 Edit: Still using it 60Hz refresh rate)


I had been able to post process SD material with very good results using my Panasonic with avisynth script sharpener "limitedsharpenfaster", there was not much aliasing and the SD material looked fairly good (improved upon). I gotta tell you though that I cannot use any sharpening post processor with SD material with the W1070 as it makes the image pretty bad. I have also tried the script "FineSharp" with same poor results. There is way too much aliasing and the image just looks like garbage even with the projector's sharpness level set at 0. So I have to watch SD material on the W1070 with no post-processing. Now to be fair, I don't know if the image on the Panasonic would be equally bad if it had the same high lumens ouput as this Benq does. Perhaps since the Benq is so bright it is causing all the SD artifacts to become more visible. All I know is that for me using a post-processing sharpening tool does not yield good results with this projector with SD material. Anything HD 720p and up though looks great with "LimitedSharpenFaster" so I have limited my post processing sharpener to only 720p+.


* (5 Dec 2013 Edit: Have since discovered that supersampling (increasing the strength) of my "LimitedSharperFaster" avisynth script (1.5x) (or LSFMod) yields pretty good results with SD material. I think the reason it is so poor with SD material is because the Benq is so much brighter than my old Panasonic so it's easier to see all the artifacts in the SD material. I don't have the above SD video problem anymore since I have upped the strength of my avisynth post processing script but be aware that since the Benq image is so bright you will see more "bad" video if it's not cleaned up with some strong video post processing)


Immediately using the projector you really notice how bright it is. Which is fine for a family room with the overhead or lamp lights on. But if you are using this projector in a totally darkened room as I am you will immediately notice that this thing leaks light. LEAKS A LOT OF LIGHT. ALL OVER THE PLACE. Pausing a video on a totally dark scene such as a fade out and looking around the screen and around your room you will see blocks of light on top of the screen, the bottom of the screen, to the left and right. This leakage is coming out of the lens. Then there is the second light leakage coming out of the front vent grill which blasts a ton of light out of the vent holes to the right (left if upside down). This is not a little light leakage. It is A LOT and disturbs your movie experience in a totally darkened environment. My Panasonic didn't have this (darn I guess I am spoiled, but I couldn't find a panasonic replacement in the philippines sniff). But luckily it is fixable. What I did was make a lens hood out of a mini Chips Ahoy plastic container and duct tape to prevent the light leakage around the lens. Mine just slides in the hole, the plastic sides prevent it from falling out. And for the front vent grill I just pulled off the cardboard back cover of a steno notebook, painted it black and double tape stuck it on there. I put my hand in there during usage to see how hot it was getting and it wasn't too bad. The air still has room to flow out the side(s) so I am not too worried about it.


* (5 Dec 2013 Edit: Still have it set up the same way with my makeshift lens hood and vent cover ;-) Working great. I would say at this point after using the W1070 daily for five months this light leakage issue is really the only major issue I have with the unit)


When I am not watching videos, I am surfing the net from my couch. When looking up close at the projected image and with CNN or some other text heavy site is up I can tell the image is wobbling a tad bit. When sitting 12 feet away from that 90" image though I can't see it though. Just something to be aware of. Sharpness is pretty good though. On my unit I have uniform sharpness, corner to corner even with keystone at -2 due to my unit sitting under my coffee table facing up at slight angle. Had to increase the font size though in my internet browser (opera) though so I could actually read the news in 1080p sitting 12 feet away. But that's because I was used to the huge text in 720p hehe.


* (5 Dec 2013 Edit: To be honest I don't think that the wobbling occurs anymore or at least I have never seen it sitting 12' feet away. I also still maintain uniform sharpness across the screen, corner to corner. I did have to fiddle around alot though with the focus ring to get it like that and then once the unit was in position I had to bump it a little back and forward til I was happy with focusing)


SMART-ECO what's it good for? I don't know. It does for sure make the image brighter but then it also makes your blacks brighter too but in a bad way as they certainly don't become deeper, but grayer. I certainly find no use for it in my darkened cinema room. It also made the projector much louder. ECO mode is fine though and it makes the projector barely barely audible for me and it's only sitting about 6 feet in front of me under my coffee table. And the blacks deepness level is fine for me too with default CINEMA mode in ECO.


*(5 Dec 2013 Edit: Still got it in plain Eco, no increase in fan noise is noticed since I first started using it. But have since stopped using default CINEMA mode and used a "Best of Settings" guide leaving brightness at 50 as mentioned above)


So overall, after preventing as much light leakage as I could, and setting my Hz back to 60Hz (from 50Hz) on my laptop and playing around with the picture and my media player post processing settings, I can honestly say I am pleased with the Benq W1070, pleased enough because it was the only cinema-type home projector I could actually find here in the Philippines with the throw ratio I was looking for. And for $1150 I really can't complain.



The BAD (IMHO): In summary

- Lots of light leakage coming out of the lens and the front vent grill. - YES DEFINITELY (5 Dec)

- 50 Hz problems ; Blacks & greys squirrelly looking at 50Hz & panning scenes more judder at 50Hz (together making 50Hz unusable for me) - YUP STILL TRUE (5 Dec)

- SMART ECO not a viable option in a dark cinema room - I STILL DON'T KNOW WHAT GOOD IT DOES (5 Dec)

- Lamp usage hours are not calculated properly in Normal & ECO mode (as previously reported in this thread)

- Picture shakes a bit but really can't tell from 12' away. But it does. - DELETED (5 Dec)

- (5 Dec) I had to pay $1150 for it while ya'll got it for less than $1K haha


The GOOD (IMHO): In summary

- Bright image and sharpness is pretty decent. Mine is sharp corner to corner

- The beeping when the unit is turned on/off. I like it so I know I actually hit the On switch properly and that the unit is all the way off so I can turn off the power strip that it's plugged into.

- Throw ratio pretty good. Was able to stick it in the same place as my Panasonic (8' from wall) and get same approx 90" diag image. From 12' away that's plenty big for me.

- Affordable enough

- (5 Dec) Eco Mode (fan) has been quiet enough for me the past 5 months

- (5 Dec) Have noticed no bulb flickering (bulb arcing) at all (yet)


* (5 Dec Edit: So after using this projector daily for past 5 months I must say that I am much more pleased with it now than when I first got it. But it did take a steep learning curve, trial & error, and study to get it the current performance level that I am happy with. I just never had to do so much with a projector before to get it the way I want)


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/bj1x.jpg/  


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/7uwr.jpg/  


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/98y0.jpg/  


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/ymj4.jpg/  


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/2dmi.jpg/


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6510#post_23768912
> 
> 
> Mine is 120" and GTA 5 looks just fine. I don't know why they would said its bad. Its as good as they made it.


Off topic of image quality, but I also have a 120" screen and have found that I game far less on it than I thought I would. I'm okay playing the retro consoles on it, anything with a 4:3 AR, but the 16:9 image across 120" just seems way too much. I can't really explain it, I just don't like it and much prefer to play on a smaller screen where I can quickly see what is going on rather than scanning a large surface.


----------



## Renron

Andy,

Thank you for your opinion. Our visual memory is much like our auditory memories, limited and fleeting. Example; look a a color of material on some piece of furniture in your home. Now go to the nearest fabric store and try to match that color exactly. Good luck. Your (now dead) Panny may have been great in it's day, but not being able to provide a side by side comparison will leave you with biased / inexact results. As humans we tend to remember the high-lights and forget the downsides. Your Old projector may have been all that you remember, but, did you pay the same amount for it? Were you out of the "states" at that time?


Running the BenQ projector at 50Hz and expecting anything other than failure was optimistic, even with a "converter". Its just not the same. Look at the sine wave on a scope.


Many of us do not have the luxury of being able to have a dedicated home theater in a man cave that is pitch black. Your projector is also VERY close to a small screen, this all aids to preserve a high lumen count on screen. No wonder you find the Smart-Eco setting too bright. Logical. That setting may not serve any purpose that YOU may have, but for others of us it works well in our environment. At my home, our theater is in my wife's daytime art studio (her hobby) and I cannot paint the walls / ceiling with Black Widow paint. However, we do have black out shades and at night it's pretty dark anyway.(no street lights) The reflections from the ceiling and walls refract light back onto the screen somewhat which is why I prefer the Smart -Eco. Please show me where it was said that Smart-Eco INCREASED the black levels.


I totally agree with your observations of light leakage, many of us on this thread have made the same observations. It will be interesting to see what type of longevity you get from your bulb resulting from the modifications to correct this design flaw. Please keep us informed. As anyone who has ever built any stereo tube gear will tell you, tube life directly correlates to heat.


Your opinion that some of the custom settings that have been posted recently do not apply and/or improve upon the default picture is just that, your opinion. Myself and others that also have the latest build and firmware models disagree. I found that skin tones were much more realistic, and soft shadow details were improved with "Withers" settings. Should be even better in the Economy mode than what I am using. Light walls and ceiling do not help.

You pounded on this projector pretty hard, do you recommend another in the same price range instead?

Ron


----------



## ScaryMovies




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *butie120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6500_50#post_23768573
> 
> 
> Sweet pics! Thanks for sharing them with us. I also just purchased GTA V and am looking into getting a projector. There was a post earlier about how terrible GTA V looks on his projector. How do you feel gaming looks with your image? I plan on doing a 98" diagonal image. Let me know your thoughts!



GTA V looks fine. There's no reason why the projector would make it look terrible.

However, the bigger picture obviously makes the game's lack of anti-aliasing more apparent.


----------



## farleyville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6510#post_23769925
> 
> 
> Off topic of image quality, but I also have a 120" screen and have found that I game far less on it than I thought I would. I'm okay playing the retro consoles on it, anything with a 4:3 AR, but the 16:9 image across 120" just seems way too much. I can't really explain it, I just don't like it and much prefer to play on a smaller screen where I can quickly see what is going on rather than scanning a large surface.



This is really a function of how close you are sitting and what you are use to. I have had friends over watching football and their comments on the 120" screen is that they don't know what to look at it with it being so big, you almost have to pan one way then the other to look at both sides of the field. Depending on how close you are there are areas of the screen that get out of your focused field of vision, unlike a smaller set from a distance. I could definitely see how there is an optimum viewing angle for gaming where a full field of vision is important. Probably a better conversation to be had in another forum....


----------



## Auric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Renron*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6510#post_23769948
> 
> 
> Running the BenQ projector at 50Hz and expecting anything other than failure was optimistic, even with a "converter". Its just not the same. Look at the sine wave on a scope.



In Europe we have 576i50 since the stoneage, 720p50 and 1080i50 since a handful years, my 1070 has about 400 hours, 99% in 50 Hz

where is the Problem??


----------



## bighvy76

I read a bit about a lot of light leakage out the side and front vents. I have no light leakage at all . My projector is about 7.5 in down off the ceiling so that may be why. I have a June built one with 1.05


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6510#post_23771858
> 
> 
> I read a bit about a lot of light leakage out the side and front vents. I have no light leakage at all . My projector is about 7.5 in down off the ceiling so that may be why. I have a June built one with 1.05




same here. very little leakage if any. mine is mounted near the ceiling too. still no complaints about this projector.


----------



## Renron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Auric*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6510#post_23770514
> 
> 
> In Europe we have 576i50 since the stoneage, 720p50 and 1080i50 since a handful years, my 1070 has about 400 hours, 99% in 50 Hz
> 
> where is the Problem??



I mis-read the specs. from BenQ, My apologies, I was wrong.

Power Supply AC 100 to 240 V, 50 to 60 Hz

Ron


----------



## chaka2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *farleyville*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23766166
> 
> 
> Add me to the list of fan motor noise. I just hit 200 hours and noticed watching MNF last night a chirping sound. Thought it was crickets outside at first, then realized it was too rythmic... The noise seemed to correspond with the colors I saw looking into the housing, so I'm guessing its the color wheel making this noise? Anyone found a remedy to this, are you living with it, or is this a warranty call?



I have a w1080 with only 80 hours on it. I just requested an RMA for the chirping noise. The sound appears to be coming from the exhaust fan and switching modes did not make the noise go away. I also thought it was a cricket since they are right outside my house and I can hear them from inside. The projector could have been making that noise for a long time since I was just ignoring it until I realized it was the projector. Somebody posted a video of their 1070 making noise here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQSK0O-OFD8


----------



## farleyville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6510#post_23771858
> 
> 
> I read a bit about a lot of light leakage out the side and front vents. I have no light leakage at all . My projector is about 7.5 in down off the ceiling so that may be why. I have a June built one with 1.05



I guarantee you have light leakage. If you look in the vent on the projector, do you see pitch black, or can you see the glow of the light. What your eyes are seeing is light leakage. Your room may be oriented in a way that it doesnt show up on your walls, but I guarantee your projector has it. If you look at the video posted one spot up from this post, you can see what I'm talking about. In a dark room, there will be light leakage. How noticeable it is is another story. For me, its only noticeable if I try to look for it.


Does not affect viewing for me at all.


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *farleyville*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6510#post_23773062
> 
> 
> I guarantee you have light leakage. If you look in the vent on the projector, do you see pitch black, or can you see the glow of the light. What your eyes are seeing is light leakage. Your room may be oriented in a way that it doesnt show up on your walls, but I guarantee your projector has it. If you look at the video posted one spot up from this post, you can see what I'm talking about. In a dark room, there will be light leakage. How noticeable it is is another story. For me, its only noticeable if I try to look for it.
> 
> 
> Does not affect viewing for me at all.



I also commented about no light leakage or very little - I think he may have meant that there is no impact on viewing. That's what I meant, at least. It's definitely there if you look up at the mounted projector but never noticeable while watching for me either.


----------



## bighvy76

OK what I'm saying is that I'm sitting directly below my projector and my ceiling is eggshell black. When I look up in my complete dark room u see no light shining on the ceiling on either side if the projector. I have a small in front where the main projection comes out the lens. I have herd people say it has actually shot out to the side walls. I love the projector so far


----------



## 04rex

How do you guys update your W1070? I looked on their site but couldn't find a link or anything?


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *04rex*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6510#post_23773304
> 
> 
> How do you guys update your W1070? I looked on their site but couldn't find a link or anything?



The awesome folks on here put together a step by step on how to do it and listed the firmware link (rwestley for instructions and rlburnside for the firmware link) . It is "risky" if you can't follow instructions well. So only do it if you are comfortable with firmware upgrades. If you have 1.06, I wouldn't recommend upgrading the firmware.


post #5425


----------



## kbarnes701


I wonder if anyone can shed any light on this problem I am having.

 

My w1070 is hooked up through an Onkyo 5509 prepro. It works perfectly for all my sources such as Bluray player, HD-DVD player, set-top TV satellite box etc. But it will not display any signal when I connect my laptop to the Onkyo via HDMI. Previously when I had a plasma, connecting the laptop just showed up on screen as you’d expect it to. The plasma has now been sold and so I have this issue that I cannot get the PJ to display the laptop HDMI output. I need to connect the laptop to the Onkyo so that I can run REW, which I have done dozens of times before via the plasma with no problem.

 

I have tried every resolution out of the laptop and just about everything I can think of. Anyone any idea why an HDMI laptop would work via a plasma hooked to the Onkyo but not via a PJ hooked to the Onkyo?


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6510#post_23773644
> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone can shed any light on this problem I am having.
> 
> 
> My w1070 is hooked up through an Onkyo 5509 prepro. It works perfectly for all my sources such as Bluray player, HD-DVD player, set-top TV satellite box etc. But it will not display any signal when I connect my laptop to the Onkyo via HDMI. Previously when I had a plasma, connecting the laptop just showed up on screen as you’d expect it to. The plasma has now been sold and so I have this issue that I cannot get the PJ to display the laptop HDMI output. I need to connect the laptop to the Onkyo so that I can run REW, which I have done dozens of times before via the plasma with no problem.
> 
> 
> I have tried every resolution out of the laptop and just about everything I can think of. Anyone any idea why an HDMI laptop would work via a plasma hooked to the Onkyo but not via a PJ hooked to the Onkyo?




did you try a different hdmi input on the avr from the laptop?


----------



## Sincerity

just got this mounted last night....curious to see if anyone has any insight into a minor issue with the projection. top two and bottom left corners are perfectly alighed....the bottom right is off about 3/4" or so i'd say on sides and bottom. Any ideas? It's not a major issue as it's pretty close and looks damn good but just curious. I could see if a whole side was off, but 3 corners perfect and one off seems odd. keystone is at 0btw.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eah9*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6510#post_23773724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6510#post_23773644
> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone can shed any light on this problem I am having.
> 
> 
> My w1070 is hooked up through an Onkyo 5509 prepro. It works perfectly for all my sources such as Bluray player, HD-DVD player, set-top TV satellite box etc. But it will not display any signal when I connect my laptop to the Onkyo via HDMI. Previously when I had a plasma, connecting the laptop just showed up on screen as you’d expect it to. The plasma has now been sold and so I have this issue that I cannot get the PJ to display the laptop HDMI output. I need to connect the laptop to the Onkyo so that I can run REW, which I have done dozens of times before via the plasma with no problem.
> 
> 
> I have tried every resolution out of the laptop and just about everything I can think of. Anyone any idea why an HDMI laptop would work via a plasma hooked to the Onkyo but not via a PJ hooked to the Onkyo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you try a different hdmi input on the avr from the laptop?
Click to expand...

 

I didn't. I used the front panel HDMI input which is what always worked before with the plasma. The only thing that has changed in the entire setup is that a plasma used to hang off the end of the Onkyo HDMI Main Output, but now the PJ hangs there instead. The Onkyo is being recognised as a display by Windows too - when I plug in the HDMI Windows sees it and tells me that a new display called Onkyo 5509 is connected. Weird.


----------



## XStanleyX

kbarnes

You might also try different aspect ratios in the PJ menu if you haven't already.


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sincerity*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6510#post_23773762
> 
> 
> just got this mounted last night....curious to see if anyone has any insight into a minor issue with the projection. top two and bottom left corners are perfectly alighed....the bottom right is off about 3/4" or so i'd say on sides and bottom. Any ideas? It's not a major issue as it's pretty close and looks damn good but just curious. I could see if a whole side was off, but 3 corners perfect and one off seems odd. keystone is at 0btw.



What screen are you using? And how is it mounted? When I hung my fixed elite sable (about 1ft out from the wall - custom built thing to move it away/in front of the back wall window frame), the right corner was slightly back further than the others (didn't hang exactly straight down). A quick test for that would be to push or pull that corner slightly forward/backward while the pj is on. That fixed it for me or at least gave me a clue to what was going on.


Hopefully it's the screen - that can be easily corrected and not something with the pj. In my case it was my screen/the way it was hung.


I would also recommend a laser level to make sure something vertically/horizontally or with the distance from the pj isn't off somewhere.


Good luck!


----------



## Sincerity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eah9*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6540#post_23773935
> 
> 
> What screen are you using? And how is it mounted? When I hung my fixed elite sable (about 1ft out from the wall - custom built thing to move it away/in front of the back wall window frame), the right corner was slightly back further than the others (didn't hang exactly straight down). A quick test for that would be to push or pull that corner slightly forward/backward while the pj is on. That fixed it for me or at least gave me a clue to what was going on.
> 
> 
> Hopefully it's the screen - that can be easily corrected and not something with the pj. In my case it was my screen/the way it was hung.
> 
> 
> I would also recommend a laser level to make sure something vertically/horizontally or with the distance from the pj isn't off somewhere.
> 
> 
> Good luck!



Hey thanks for the reply...it's an Elite screen 100"....mounted flush on wall. Great idea it was late last night and I was frustrated after mounting







So I will check that tonight when I get home. hopefully that's it....


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sincerity*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6540#post_23774115
> 
> 
> Hey thanks for the reply...it's an Elite screen 100"....mounted flush on wall. Great idea it was late last night and I was frustrated after mounting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I will check that tonight when I get home. hopefully that's it....



Good luck! That's the screen I have too....


----------



## fredxr2d2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sincerity*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6540#post_23774115
> 
> 
> Hey thanks for the reply...it's an Elite screen 100"....mounted flush on wall. Great idea it was late last night and I was frustrated after mounting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I will check that tonight when I get home. hopefully that's it....



I had a similar problem when first setting up my BenQ: the solution was actually that the projector wasn't 100% square to the screen, so that may be the issue here (obviously it could also be the screen or an internal projector problem as well). Just thought that I'd let you know that it's happened to others and wasn't a huge deal to fix. Best of luck tonight!


----------



## Rew452

Greetings, I had some family drop in unexpectedly from out of town; which was great but sure did interrupt the normal routines.


Anyway as to answer some questions that have been brought up.


1. Received mine in early January this year with V1.03 firmware. December 2012 build

2. Updated Firmware from 1.03 to 1.05

3. And Again when v1.06 became available

4 Will probable flash v1.07 this weekend if get the time.


As to the lamp modes below this is a copy & paste from the manual.


Lamp mode Description

Normal 100% lamp brightness

Economic Saves 30% lamp power consumption

SmartEco Saves up to 70% lamp power consumption depending on the content brightness level


Economic Lamp setting should give a better Black level as brightness is reduced. They go hand in hand in DLP's.


SmartEco is new and we are all learning if it lives up to it's billing.

As I said earlier I have over 3000 hours + and while I don't have exact measurements, it is still very bright!

In the past if you could hit 3000 hours on a projector, it would be noticeable dimmer.( Managed to due it a few times in the past.)


But I personally have been very happy with the W1070 for the price it has performed way beyond my expectations.

Excellent Color and depth let along the 3D mode.

While black level is not the best it is certainly very good for a entry level DLP projector with this kind of brightness.


I have used SmartEco since the beginning so all of my observation are based on that setting.

Since this is a new lamp mode which is said to give both extended lamp life and nearly the same brightness as the Normal mode

depending on brightness of the video it is displaying.


I for one am using this projector in a semi light controllable room, my living room. So for me high brightness with good contrast is important.

I don't have the luxury of a dedicated Bat Cave. It is the main TV if you will.


Revisiting turn-off, mine momentarily blanks(no video) then a it displays a turning Off message.

Initially it seemed that the lamp power drops and the sound changed from the projector reminding me of the fan or fans going high for a couple of seconds.


No cricket sounds!


Also keep in mind there are 3 individual fans in this projector.


But upon listening again I am not sure if it goes high or not, sound definitely changes; could be color wheel spinning down changing the sound.

This shut down action was introduced in V1.06 as far as I know. Don't remember it before then.


My equipment:

BenQ W1070

Lumagen XS

Denon AVR-4310ci


Polk CS10 (Center)

Set of Bose 161 (Front -highs)

Set of Axiom M-60 (Fronts)

Set of Axiom QS4 (Rear Surrounds)

T1003A 10" 240 Watt Subwoofer


Cheers

Rew



Using the info provided by RLBURNSIDE(Thanks so much!!) I will recap firmware updates.


1.03


Problem-1- To improve the flickering when smart ECO mode + dynamic setting

Problem-2- To add “Background” color in OSD


1.04


Problem-1- When at low temperature environment, fan oil would become thickened, cause rotational speed of

fan can’t reach target then shut down.

Problem-2- Keystone bug: When playing 3D (Frame packing), and then switch to 2D, and keystone value

can’t be kept.


1.05


Problem-1- ISF setting cannot be saved

Problem-2- compatibility problem for some unique 3D DVD players(Philips)

Problem-3- OSD Swedish language of ”on& off” wrong translation


1.06


Fixes:


-1- Hg bridge problem symptom: can’t turn on a projector, but NDF after transportation; few cases found in BQC.

There is Hg (Mercury) in a lamp bulb. Whenever the liquid mercury make the Short-circuit of electrodes of the lamp, the unit can’t

be turn on. To change the cooling status and lamp ignition behavior can make mercury condense at different locations of a bulb.

Due to Hg (Mercury) changing the location in lamp bulbs during transportation, it will be NDF in ASP.

-2- To improve power-on while system initializing

-3- To improve Philips DVD compatibility issue(BQC)

-4- Add 3D format as appendix

-5- Adjust Audio Curve for BQjp

-6- Japanese OSD correction for Cool and Warm (BQjp)

-7-To enhance HDMI searching speed

-8- To update RC code for new remote RCV011

-9- To modify the gain value to improve HDMI signal searching ability

-10- To add model name W1250 in Factory OSD (only W1070)


Added support for 3D formats:

[email protected]/94/60 Hz -- SBS added

[email protected] - SBS added

[email protected]/24Hz - SBS added

[email protected]/60Hz - Top Bottom - added

[email protected] - Top Bottom - added


1.07


ISF Night setting can’t be keep after 2D->3D timing changed

To keep lamp hour after “reset all setting in USE OSD”

To improve the 32 gray level via PS3 HDMI

Modify picture mode of “power off” icon

Modify HSG setting in No signal condition


----------



## sheheryou


It's more like the first one but only with the vertical movment from the center of the lens to the top and not the bottom.


----------



## hadriel89

Hi there,


I've been looking into picking up one of these projectors, but the more I read into it, I'm not sure that its going to work for my room.. Hoping for some clarification on the vertical lens adjustment.


I have a thread here for discussing my general projector placement which may help with the context a bit: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1492350/projector-noobie-help-with-placement 


But basically, I have a low beam that runs parallel to my projector wall. My plan was to mount one of these right behind the back of the beam with the lens just below the beam to project onto the projector wall. My understanding is that this projector won't project directly across to my projector wall and I'll lose a few inches of height, but its the vertical lens adjustment that is confusing me. If the projector is ceiling mounted am I only able to use the lens adjustment to move the image further down my wall?? Or can I drop the projector another 10 inches or so below the beam and use the lens adjustment to move the projected image back up my wall to around the height of the beam across the room on the projector wall? Will this projector simply not work for my situation?


Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Tangled Cable

Finally got mine mounted on the ceiling to my satisfaction and I'm surprised what a difference it seems to make. Image seems sharper, beter PQ overall. Maybe because it's squared to the screen or could be just placebo, not sure. Also swapped out my old Panasonic Blu-ray player for a newer Sony and this seems to have improved the image as well ...


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hadriel89*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6540#post_23779955
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> 
> I've been looking into picking up one of these projectors, but the more I read into it, I'm not sure that its going to work for my room.. Hoping for some clarification on the vertical lens adjustment.
> 
> 
> I have a thread here for discussing my general projector placement which may help with the context a bit: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1492350/projector-noobie-help-with-placement
> 
> 
> But basically, I have a low beam that runs parallel to my projector wall. My plan was to mount one of these right behind the back of the beam with the lens just below the beam to project onto the projector wall. My understanding is that this projector won't project directly across to my projector wall and I'll lose a few inches of height, but its the vertical lens adjustment that is confusing me. If the projector is ceiling mounted am I only able to use the lens adjustment to move the image further down my wall?? Or can I drop the projector another 10 inches or so below the beam and use the lens adjustment to move the projected image back up my wall to around the height of the beam across the room on the projector wall? Will this projector simply not work for my situation?
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!


 

The lens needs to be more or less in line with the top of the screen, so can you not use an adjustable mount to clear the beam?

 

Something like this:

 

http://www.goprojectors.co.uk/Projector-Ceiling-Mount-Kit-p/MNT-PJR-CLNGKIT-1M-SAH.htm?gclid=CLONxO357bkCFeXMtAod3wgACA

 

Amazon probably have a good range, or any specialist PJ place will have them.

 

You can check out the throw distances and screen sizes etc with this calculator:

 

http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm

 

Basically, the throw distance is the throw ratio multiplied by the width of the screen. The throw ratio for the w1070 is 1.15-1.50. So, for example, if your screen is 90 inches wide, then the acceptable throw distances are from (1.15 x 90) 103.5 inches/8.6 feet to (1.50 x 90) 135 inches/11.25 feet.


----------



## hadriel89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6540#post_23780298
> 
> 
> The lens needs to be more or less in line with the top of the screen, so can you not use an adjustable mount to clear the beam?
> 
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> http://www.goprojectors.co.uk/Projector-Ceiling-Mount-Kit-p/MNT-PJR-CLNGKIT-1M-SAH.htm?gclid=CLONxO357bkCFeXMtAod3wgACA
> 
> 
> Amazon probably have a good range, or any specialist PJ place will have them.
> 
> 
> You can check out the throw distances and screen sizes etc with this calculator:
> 
> http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm
> 
> 
> Basically, the throw distance is the throw ratio multiplied by the width of the screen. The throw ratio for the w1070 is 1.15-1.50. So, for example, if your screen is 90 inches wide, then the acceptable throw distances are from (1.15 x 90) 103.5 inches/8.6 feet to (1.50 x 90) 135 inches/11.25 feet.



Thanks really appreciate this!! Using that calculator I it seems I can just get within the 'green' for the screen size that I want and throw distance without even having to play around with the zoom very much. I've found a few mounts, but they were a lot more expensive than that one. I found a $30 one on monoprice as well...but not sure if I really want to go that cheap. I'll do some more looking on that end.


For the lens shift, I was reading that the projector (as do most) will naturally project the image lower than the lens is sitting. Is it possible to use the lens shift to move the image back up my wall to the height of the center of the lens? This is my main concern because if it cannot do that I'm substantially cutting the height of my screen which reduces the screen size that I can use which may throw me out of the ranges that are even compatible.


----------



## ScaryMovies

@hadriel89

Here's another calculator you can use, BenQ's own: http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/ 

You can "activate" the lens shift to see how it affects the projected image.


Just bought myself a wall mount, hopefully it'll arrive early next week. Then I can decide on what screen size to get.

Shooting on the wall, the IQ is pretty good, but no doubt a screen will make for even better image quality.


Here's a couple of more pics


My old setup
 


My new setup:

I had to rearrange the living room after getting the PJ. The room is basically mirrored now


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hadriel89*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6540#post_23780549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6540#post_23780298
> 
> 
> The lens needs to be more or less in line with the top of the screen, so can you not use an adjustable mount to clear the beam?
> 
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> http://www.goprojectors.co.uk/Projector-Ceiling-Mount-Kit-p/MNT-PJR-CLNGKIT-1M-SAH.htm?gclid=CLONxO357bkCFeXMtAod3wgACA
> 
> 
> Amazon probably have a good range, or any specialist PJ place will have them.
> 
> 
> You can check out the throw distances and screen sizes etc with this calculator:
> 
> http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm
> 
> 
> Basically, the throw distance is the throw ratio multiplied by the width of the screen. The throw ratio for the w1070 is 1.15-1.50. So, for example, if your screen is 90 inches wide, then the acceptable throw distances are from (1.15 x 90) 103.5 inches/8.6 feet to (1.50 x 90) 135 inches/11.25 feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks really appreciate this!! Using that calculator I it seems I can just get within the 'green' for the screen size that I want and throw distance without even having to play around with the zoom very much. I've found a few mounts, but they were a lot more expensive than that one. I found a $30 one on monoprice as well...but not sure if I really want to go that cheap. I'll do some more looking on that end.
> 
> 
> For the lens shift, I was reading that the projector (as do most) will naturally project the image lower than the lens is sitting. Is it possible to use the lens shift to move the image back up my wall to the height of the center of the lens? This is my main concern because if it cannot do that I'm substantially cutting the height of my screen which reduces the screen size that I can use which may throw me out of the ranges that are even compatible.
Click to expand...

 

IIRC, the lens shift only allows for a downwards variation from 'neutral'. Even so, the lens shift on the w1070 is very small so I wouldn't rely on it helping you much no matter what.  Like I said, the PJ projects the image in such a way that the centre of the lens is more or less lined up with the top edge of the screen. If you use an extending mount to bring the lens just below the beam, the top edge of the screen will be just under the height of the bottom edge of the beam, from the floor.  If you measure that height, that will roughly be the height of the screen you can use - the calculator will show you the width of the screen for whatever that height dimension is. If you go ahead and get the PJ, I would put it roughly in position (on a stepladder or something) and project onto the wall so you can see exactly what screen size you can use - then buy the screen afterwards. The PJ has a test pattern you can throw which will simulate the screen size on the wall for you.


----------



## bighvy76

For 120" my projector is 10.5-11 foot back. The screen is 3"below the center of the lense. My lense is 8" down from ceiling my screen material is 11" down from ceiling. If this helps


----------



## hadriel89

Awesome thanks for the help everyone, I think I have all of the info I needed, sounds like I can do this and hardly lose any screen height , so by playing with the zoom a tad I will be ok for the lost couple of inches.


----------



## PrimeTime

The new Epsons have zero vertical offset (i.e., the image top edge projects horizontally from the lens, not displaced downward vertically). Which would put your image maybe two to three inches higher (larger) than the BenQ at its minimum offset, and eight or nine inches higher than an Optoma.


Plus, you wouldn't have to worry about FRS (Female Rainbow Susceptibility).


----------



## ScaryMovies




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tangled Cable*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6500_50#post_23768475
> 
> 
> 95 inches diagonal?



If that was a question to me, then you're not that far off. It's 100" currently.

Once I get it on the wall mount it'll be moved further back and I'll play around with the size some more.


----------



## Rew452

Updated my W1070 firmware from V1.06 to V1.07 this morning; all went well no issue.


So far I have not noticed a lot of difference, perhaps hdmi sync is a little faster but that's subjective.

Seems good so far. Will post back if I see anything else



1.07


ISF Night setting can’t be keep after 2D->3D timing changed

To keep lamp hour after “reset all setting in USE OSD”

To improve the 32 gray level via PS3 HDMI

Modify picture mode of “power off” icon

Modify HSG setting in No signal condition


Rew


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6540#post_23784297
> 
> 
> Updated my W1070 firmware from V1.06 to V1.07 this morning; all went well no issue.
> 
> 
> So far I have not noticed a lot of difference, perhaps hdmi sync is a little faster but that's subjective.
> 
> Seems good so far. Will post back if I see anything else
> 
> 
> 
> 1.07
> 
> 
> ISF Night setting can’t be keep after 2D->3D timing changed
> 
> To keep lamp hour after “reset all setting in USE OSD”
> 
> To improve the 32 gray level via PS3 HDMI
> 
> Modify picture mode of “power off” icon
> 
> Modify HSG setting in No signal condition
> 
> 
> Rew


Where did you download it from?


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ellisr63*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6540#post_23785238
> 
> 
> Where did you download it from?



Read the thread a few postings back it is shown! Try looking first before asking to be spoon fed please.


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6540#post_23785541
> 
> 
> Read the thread a few postings back it is shown! Try looking first before asking to be spoon fed please.


Sorry, but I looked at the beginning of the thread, and searched Google for it. I had no intention of looking through 219 pages of a thread, and was looking for some friendly help. Thanks for your help newbie!


----------



## hotjt133

You only need to look for the last few pages.


----------



## rolling01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ellisr63*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6540#post_23785238
> 
> 
> Where did you download it from?




Here you go mate

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6450#post_23762195 


EDIT Actually the download links have expired.


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolling01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6540#post_23785807
> 
> 
> Here you go mate
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6450#post_23762195
> 
> 
> EDIT Actually the download links have expired.



Thanks for trying... I am assuming that you must be a Tech to get the file other than when someone uploads it?


----------



## Rew452

Quote:Originally Posted by *ellisr63* 

Where did you download it from?


Sorry about the link being gone but if you have looked at the earlier posted google drive and have downloaded earlier and studied the procedure am sure we can find a way to get you the V1.07 firmware.

Here is the link for that info. Look earlier in this thread for more consise intructions.


Rew


----------



## denass

Does this projector do SBS 3d

its greyed out on mine

I have version 1.6 firmware

thanks


----------



## XStanleyX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *denass*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6540#post_23786842
> 
> 
> Does this projector do SBS 3d
> 
> its greyed out on mine
> 
> I have version 1.6 firmware
> 
> thanks



Post # 6545


Added support for 3D formats:

[email protected]/94/60 Hz -- SBS added

[email protected] - SBS added

[email protected]/24Hz - SBS added

[email protected]/60Hz - Top Bottom - added

[email protected] - Top Bottom - added


----------



## ScaryMovies

Just received my 3D glasses and tried watching Iron Man 3 in 3D.

3D seemed to work just fine, except from there being a green bar on the top and bottom of the picture.

Tried going back to the XMB and starting the movie again, but then I just got a message saying I didn't have a 3D compatible device.


The first time, 3D didn't start automatically and I had to chose top-bottom in the menu to get it to display the movie in 3D.

The second time, I tried that again, but the message didn't change.


When I press the 3D button on the menu and select 3D mode, auto is blanked out, along with frame sequential.

The option between those two says off, and I can choose Frame Packing, Top-Bottom and SBS.


Anyone know what's up?

(I have fw 1.06).


EDIT:

Now I got it working somehow. Green bars disappeared when choosing frame packing instead of top-bottom.


----------



## farleyville

Amazon has the W1070 for $844...


----------



## gamermwm

Is there a step by step youtube video of someone updating their 1070 or 1080st? I'd rather follow that than just the written instructions here. I have been wanting to update since the 103/106 update but haven't since I want to make sure I know exactly what I'm doing. I don't want to pay the shipping costs to have Benq update the projector or the insurance costs required to ensure the projectors safety to and from their facility. A dummy proof instruction video would be super thats all I'm sayin'


----------



## Tangled Cable

What tweaks have you all made for your 3D settings?


Just got some glasses that finally work and am trying to improve the picture running from my blu-ray player.


Any suggestions? What have you all done?


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tangled Cable*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6540#post_23788395
> 
> 
> What tweaks have you all made for your 3D settings?
> 
> 
> Just got some glasses that finally work and am trying to improve the picture running from my blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions? What have you all done?




None. everyone is blown away with the 3d. I am going to try the posted ones from a review a few pages back.


----------



## Tangled Cable

Pretty sure those are 2D settings, not 3D.


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tangled Cable*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6570#post_23788524
> 
> 
> Pretty sure those are 2D settings, not 3D.




there were some 3d ones too. I already calibrated the 2d settings.



the non withers calibration I think.


----------



## Tangled Cable

Right. You're talking about the calibration from Sound and Vision. And they do include 3D settings (contrast at 75!) which I will try tonight.


EDIT: One thing I didn't expect was how much softer 3d would look ... it really lacks the sharpness 2d has. Is that normal?


----------



## hotjt133

If you're viewing SBS or OU content, of course it will be softer. Remember it only has half the resolution. Bluray frame pack 3D should provide the same sharpness as 2D


----------



## Tangled Cable

I'm new to 3D so some of this terminology is also new to me. I'm talking about watching a 3D blu-ray (Avatar) from my Sony blu-ray player, which I assume is "frame pack 3D?"


EDIT: Let me respond to my own question a few posts back--the Sound and Vision 3D calibration settings make a very visible improvement in picture quality and I would highly recommend that everyone try them ... one odd thing: in 2D I leave Brilliant Color on because it brightens the image without weakening blacks or color accuracy ... In 3D it increases red greatly for some reason, at least with the Sound and Vision settings, so I have to leave it off ...


I see this kind of reflective light in 3D every once in a while ... almost like someone is shining a tiny flashlight at my eyes. I've seen this in 2D as well but much more frequently in 3D ... anyone else see this? I do not think it is hotspotting.


----------



## hotjt133

In my case the S&V setting makes the red over saturated and looks very comic. So I lowered it by 2 clicks.


----------



## denass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XStanleyX*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6540#post_23787011
> 
> 
> Post # 6545
> 
> 
> Added support for 3D formats:
> 
> [email protected]/94/60 Hz -- SBS added
> 
> [email protected] - SBS added
> 
> [email protected]/24Hz - SBS added
> 
> [email protected]/60Hz - Top Bottom - added
> 
> [email protected] - Top Bottom - added



Thankyou

I didnt have it set to 24hz and now does SBS

Thanks again


----------



## DaveGTI

Anyone know if it is possible for the w1070 to take an HDMI signal input and output the sound through the composite audio (Red/white)? I know its possible with the 3.5mm but I can't get the composite to output sound from my w1070 with v1.05.


Thanks.


----------



## wasure

Does anyone have a relatively cheap and easy mount suggestion for the w1070 with a length of about 25.5 inches? I'm looking to use no keystoning and the BenQ one is just shy of that so I can't use it.


This is my first DIY project and I'll be drilling into concrete and there's so many variables, so I'd like it to be able to be twisted left/right in case I install the mount slightly off from straight looking at the wall, and any other movements that might fix any screwups I make.


Thanks!


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveGTI*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6570#post_23793896
> 
> 
> Anyone know if it is possible for the w1070 to take an HDMI signal input and output the sound through the composite audio (Red/white)? I know its possible with the 3.5mm but I can't get the composite to output sound from my w1070 with v1.05.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



The Red/White ports are clearly marked 'audio in' so you will not get sound out through these. So the 3.5mm port is the only choice. You can get a splitter with RCA plugs on the end which would convert the 3.5mm into a dual female RCA like the Red/White. Search ebay using '3.5 to RCA cable'. An example is ebay item 221282032465 is $1


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wasure*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6570#post_23796303
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a relatively cheap and easy mount suggestion for the w1070 with a length of about 25.5 inches? I'm looking to use no keystoning and the BenQ one is just shy of that so I can't use it.
> 
> 
> This is my first DIY project and I'll be drilling into concrete and there's so many variables, so I'd like it to be able to be twisted left/right in case I install the mount slightly off from straight looking at the wall, and any other movements that might fix any screwups I make.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I have heard of some people using speaker wall mounts... They have a pivoting ball which would allow you to move it. You could go to a hardware store and get 2 of these... http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay?partNumber=27923-29760-61002&langId=-1&storeId=10151&productId=4330262&catalogId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1 and one of these http://www.lowes.com/pd_22508-76064-20518_0__?productId=3371438&Ntt=plumbing+pipe&Ns=p_product_price|0&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNs%3Dp_product_price%7C0%26Ntt%3Dplumbing%2Bpipe%26page%3D9&facetInfo= .


Attache the flange to the ceiling, connect the pipe (available in whatever length you need), then connect another flange to the other end of the pipe. You then would connect the pipe flange to the speaker mount, and connect the other end of the speaker mount to your projector.


----------



## farleyville

Has anyone else measured the output of your projector? Below is a chart of my readings using a cheap light meter... as you can see, I have a major drop off on the right hand side of the screen. I'm curious if anyone else has a light meter and can check the variance on their unit. This was performed using a 100% white test pattern.


I mentioned this lack of uniformity in previous posts, but this is the first time I've measured. I plan to contact BenQ on this as a warranty call, but curious if anyone else has run a similar measurement.


----------



## CheYC

I can visually see the differences in light on various areas of the screen, but I really only notice them on very bright scenes with fairly uniform color. Eh, what do you want for a $900 projector?


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *farleyville*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6570#post_23797667
> 
> 
> Has anyone else measured the output of your projector? Below is a chart of my readings using a cheap light meter... as you can see, I have a major drop off on the right hand side of the screen. I'm curious if anyone else has a light meter and can check the variance on their unit. This was performed using a 100% white test pattern.
> 
> 
> I mentioned this lack of uniformity in previous posts, but this is the first time I've measured. I plan to contact BenQ on this as a warranty call, but curious if anyone else has run a similar measurement.


 

Can you see this on normal content at all?

 

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6570#post_23797742
> 
> 
> I can visually see the differences in light on various areas of the screen, but I really only notice them on very bright scenes with fairly uniform color. Eh, what do you want for a $900 projector?


 

Yes, mine has some variation over different parts of the screen too, but I can almost never notice any problem when watching actual content. As you say, it's a $900 PJ. Given its strengths in other areas and the price, I can forgive some issues, especially if they can only be noticed under 'test conditions'. 

 

By way of full declaration, I have an Epson 5030 on order. Now if that has large variations in brightness across the screen, then I will definitely *not* be a happy bunny.


----------



## farleyville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6570#post_23797782
> 
> 
> Can you see this on normal content at all?



Yes, it can be noticed during normal viewing.. Especially sports. The left side of the screen cannot be noticed as its probably a resaonable and expected drop... but the right side is huge... top right corner is 1/4 the brightness as the top middle. I suspect this is not true of all units. But curious if anyone has measured theres.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *farleyville*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6570#post_23797816
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6570#post_23797782
> 
> 
> Can you see this on normal content at all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it can be noticed during normal viewing.. Especially sports. The left side of the screen cannot be noticed as its probably a resaonable and expected drop... but the right side is huge... top right corner is 1/4 the brightness as the top middle. I suspect this is not true of all units. But curious if anyone has measured theres.
Click to expand...

 

In that case, I think you have a unit that is not performing to spec and it should be replaced or repaired under warranty. It will be interesting to see what other users find, if they have light meters.


----------



## farleyville

Just in case anyone wants to measure their projector. This is the unit I am using for Under $15. http://www.amazon.com/Light-Meter-LX1010B-Luxmeter-display/dp/B000JWUT6O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1378931090&sr=8-2&keywords=light+meter 


Also, as an FYI, for my unit with brilliant color on and running in User 1 Eco mode, my screen averages 270 lux at 122"= this transfers to a total of 25 fl ( or 1,115 lumen output). So even in eco-mode this is a bright projector.


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *farleyville*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6570#post_23797816
> 
> 
> Yes, it can be noticed during normal viewing.. Especially sports. The left side of the screen cannot be noticed as its probably a resaonable and expected drop... but the right side is huge... top right corner is 1/4 the brightness as the top middle. I suspect this is not true of all units. But curious if anyone has measured theres.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6570#post_23797880
> 
> 
> In that case, I think you have a unit that is not performing to spec and it should be replaced or repaired under warranty. It will be interesting to see what other users find, if they have light meters.



I do not have a light meter, but there is no discernible difference across the viewing area on my pj. A couple of people have mentioned something similar, so I would return it if you can.


----------



## Renron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6570#post_23797782
> 
> 
> Can you see this on normal content at all?



I could see the difference on my first projector, on my new one, about the same manufacture date, I see zero abnormalities. Very consistent across the entire screen.


Ron


----------



## mandermei


Best price is in Germany 749 euros ! This is a deal breaker for a full hd DLP projector with 3D.


----------



## mandermei


Best price is in Germany 749 euros ! This is a deal breaker for a full hd DLP projector with 3D.


----------



## mandermei


Best price is in Germany 749 euros ! This is a deal breaker for a full hd DLP projector with 3D.


----------



## jmalto

Just picked one of these up for my game room, can someone please upload the 1.07 firmware? All the previous links appear to be broken.


Thanks!


----------



## bighvy76

So what is the advantage of upgrading. I have a June Build date 1.04. Everything seems to work fine for me.


----------



## CKWells




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmalto*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6570#post_23800305
> 
> 
> Just picked one of these up for my game room, can someone please upload the 1.07 firmware? All the previous links appear to be broken.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Did you try page 181 of this thread... I'm sure I found everything needed and updated to 1.07 just two days ago.


----------



## XStanleyX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6570#post_23800329
> 
> 
> So what is the advantage of upgrading. I have a June Build date 1.04. Everything seems to work fine for me.



Look at post #6545


----------



## jmalto

Thanks CK, I missed that post.


For those in the same boat, this is a repaste of page 181:

ftp://62.141.76.120/driver/projectors/w1070 


username 1070 password--password.


You might also want to try using password under both user name and password.

https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B_xTFybwtlbvU1oxdHRNcWd3LTQ/edit


----------



## Sincerity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eah9*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6540#post_23773935
> 
> 
> What screen are you using? And how is it mounted? When I hung my fixed elite sable (about 1ft out from the wall - custom built thing to move it away/in front of the back wall window frame), the right corner was slightly back further than the others (didn't hang exactly straight down). A quick test for that would be to push or pull that corner slightly forward/backward while the pj is on. That fixed it for me or at least gave me a clue to what was going on.
> 
> 
> Hopefully it's the screen - that can be easily corrected and not something with the pj. In my case it was my screen/the way it was hung.
> 
> 
> I would also recommend a laser level to make sure something vertically/horizontally or with the distance from the pj isn't off somewhere.
> 
> 
> Good luck!



sorry just now getting back to you on this...you were right the bottom right corner curled in a little due to the wired remote part of the screen causing it to be out of line . Only part I don' tlike about this screen btw. I need to mount that so it won't interfere with screen when it comes down/goes up. DUH







feel like a dope. but thanks for the idea! I re-mounted this past Saturday and all seems to be well now! Have about a 2.5 foot run that I need to hide power cord/hdmi cord. I'll post pics and see if anybody has any ideas.


thanks again for the insight


----------



## Sincerity

BTW thumbs up for amazon. Bought this at 884 on the 19th....chatted them about the price drop and they said they don't honor past 7 days but I could rebuy....I explained that didn't make much sense and would cost amazon more in processing/returns. guy said he would send a credit as a one time courtesy. $40 bux is $40 bux










It'll pay for my 3d glasses I got at least. Now only to find some 3d content to test them!


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sincerity*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6570#post_23801157
> 
> 
> sorry just now getting back to you on this...you were right the bottom right corner curled in a little due to the wired remote part of the screen causing it to be out of line . Only part I don' tlike about this screen btw. I need to mount that so it won't interfere with screen when it comes down/goes up. DUH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feel like a dope. but thanks for the idea! I re-mounted this past Saturday and all seems to be well now! Have about a 2.5 foot run that I need to hide power cord/hdmi cord. I'll post pics and see if anybody has any ideas.
> 
> 
> thanks again for the insight





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sincerity*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6570#post_23801161
> 
> 
> BTW thumbs up for amazon. Bought this at 884 on the 19th....chatted them about the price drop and they said they don't honor past 7 days but I could rebuy....I explained that didn't make much sense and would cost amazon more in processing/returns. guy said he would send a credit as a one time courtesy. $40 bux is $40 bux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll pay for my 3d glasses I got at least. Now only to find some 3d content to test them!





Fantastic!



Enjoy!


----------



## elmermccurdy

Loving my projector, but I've got a new problem rearing its head -- twice now I've shut down the projector and the shutdown screen has been scrambled, with pixels spread/displaced to the right. This happens with no warning, as the picture when I'm watching content looks fine. Does anyone have any insight into this?


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmermccurdy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6600#post_23806412
> 
> 
> Loving my projector, but I've got a new problem rearing its head -- twice now I've shut down the projector and the shutdown screen has been scrambled, with pixels spread/displaced to the right. This happens with no warning, as the picture when I'm watching content looks fine. Does anyone have any insight into this?




what firmware are you running?


----------



## elmermccurdy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eah9*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6600#post_23806420
> 
> 
> what firmware are you running?



1.04, I think.


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmermccurdy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23806412
> 
> 
> Loving my projector, but I've got a new problem rearing its head -- twice now I've shut down the projector and the shutdown screen has been scrambled, with pixels spread/displaced to the right. This happens with no warning, as the picture when I'm watching content looks fine. Does anyone have any insight into this?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eah9*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23806420
> 
> 
> what firmware are you running?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmermccurdy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23806429
> 
> 
> 1.04, I think.



You might want to check for sure (under the information tab). If the pj is working other than that issue, it might be worth it to go to 1.06 or 1.07. It could void your warranty though, so it's completely up to you. 1.04 to 1.06 or 1.07 corrects lots of handshaking timing/issues with hdmi. Could possibly solve your issue as well, but I haven't heard of anyone else reporting the shutdown screen problem.


Other option is to send it back and get another pj with a higher firmware version.


One other question - does your fan stay on about a minute or so to cool down? It should. If not, I would have the pj replaced.


Good luck!


----------



## DexS

Hi Friends


Need some advise here. I am itching to change my epson LCD to a DLP. I have shortlisted w1070. However I am not sure whether this PJ can be mounted on my rear platform shelf which is all the way to the rear of my room.


Also throw distance wise its about 3.2m for the current epson projecting 92" 16:9. I used the projector throw distance calculator in projector central and for 1070 I probably have to stay at 1.00x zoom but the throw distance is 3.0m minimum. So I am not sure if my placement which is about 3.2m throw will make the image too big for 92" screen.


Thanks


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DexS*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23810577
> 
> 
> Hi Friends
> 
> 
> Need some advise here. I am itching to change my epson LCD to a DLP. I have shortlisted w1070. However I am not sure whether this PJ can be mounted on my rear platform shelf which is all the way to the rear of my room.
> 
> 
> Also throw distance wise its about 3.2m for the current epson projecting 92" 16:9. I used the projector throw distance calculator in projector central and for 1070 I probably have to stay at 1.00x zoom but the throw distance is 3.0m minimum. So I am not sure if my placement which is about 3.2m throw will make the image too big for 92" screen.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Try using the benq throw calculator - It looks like 97" at 3.2 m min size, 126" max if I did it correctly. Time to get a bigger screen










Or move your pj a little closer. Not usually recommended to go full zoom.

http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/


----------



## Daniel Waller


Hi guys

 

my benq w1070 is on its way.

 

been reading that the new firmware updates have now added 1080p 60hz sbs support

 

just wondering do i need to update my cables from 1.4a to 1.4b or will they be ok as they are?

 

Thanks

Dan


----------



## 04rex

Hey guys, what calibrations are most people using for pic quality?


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Waller*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23812072
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> 
> my benq w1070 is on its way.
> 
> 
> been reading that the new firmware updates have now added 1080p 60hz sbs support
> 
> 
> just wondering do i need to update my cables from 1.4a to 1.4b or will they be ok as they are?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dan



They changed the way HDMI is labeled now. No 1.4a or b etc....High Speed or High Speed with Ethernet. You should be fine with what you have.

http://www.hdmi.org/consumer/finding_right_cable.aspx 


And enjoy your new pj! It's a fantastic product IMHO! 3D is incredible too.


----------



## Daniel Waller


Thanks for the reply EAH9 

 

i understand, was slacking for a moment haha

 

have you tested 1080p 60hz and works?, even my samsung D7000 led 3d tv cant do it, only 24hz lol


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Waller*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23812177
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply EAH9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i understand, was slacking for a moment haha
> 
> 
> have you tested 1080p 60hz and works?, even my samsung D7000 led 3d tv cant do it, only 24hz lol



I have only used 1080i at 60hz.


----------



## Daniel Waller


ah well according to posts previous on this topic it is now supported 1.06 onwards , test it out


----------



## Tangled Cable




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *04rex*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23812102
> 
> 
> Hey guys, what calibrations are most people using for pic quality?



These are by far the best I've found but they don't work well with all models. Give them a try.

http://www.avforums.com/forums/projectors/1761516-benq-w1070-reviewer-s-recommended-best-settings.html


----------



## Roei Asaraf

Guide + Firmware 1.07 Download Link + all Software have fun










https://mega.co.nz/#!EU8AyZBT!V3lYeChjFCHPqkD9Sc3CWEpF-TU4SQvTkak2zEckxso


----------



## joeybutts

Hey fellas, I've been trying to get my 1070 to turn on by trigger or hdmi and neither is working. I contacted BenQ and after quite some time, was told that it needs a 12vAC signal. All my devices output a 12VDC trigger signal.


Any way to get around this? I also tried using the CEC feature (HDMI turn-on?) and that didn't work either.


Thanks for any help!


----------



## rolling01

I have an activity "turn projector on" programmed into my harmony remote no need to use the 12v trigger.I hit the button proj comes on,screen drops down,Do you have a universal remote with activities or macros?


----------



## joeybutts

unfortunately I do not. That is an option and a worthwhile one as eventually I plan on getting a graphik eye or some sort of z-wave technology in the room for lighting and what-have-you.


Thanks Rolling.


----------



## ERuiz

My W1070 which I purchased from Amazon on 02/2013, has started giving me the grinding noise from the rear fan issue.


I called BenQ and they said they will issue a RMA so I can ship them my projector to one of their repair facilities.


Is this normal? Why not just send me another? Anyone has had issues with BenQ and their customer support under these same circumstances?


BTW, everything else about my pj has been working great, until this grinding noise issue with the fan. Lamp has 550 hours on it and I've had it on SmartECO since day one with Cinema settings.


Firmware is 1.04



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23814471
> 
> 
> My W1070 which I purchased from Amazon on 02/2013, has started giving me the grinding noise from the rear fan issue.
> 
> 
> I called BenQ and they said they will issue a RMA so I can ship them my projector to one of their repair facilities.
> 
> 
> Is this normal? Why not just send me another? Anyone has had issues with BenQ and their customer support under these same circumstances?
> 
> 
> BTW, everything else about my pj has been working great, until this grinding noise issue with the fan. Lamp has 550 hours on it and I've had it on SmartECO since day one with Cinema settings.
> 
> 
> Firmware is 1.04
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



As Benq to repair or replace the unit and update the firmware to 1.07.


----------



## ellisr63

I have almost 800 hours on mine and I am getting the grinding noise too. My last one did it in the first 30 days and I returned it to amazon. The noise in this one is now louder than the other one was. I have been running ECO mode and just recently switched to Smart ECO.


----------



## DexS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eah9*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6450#post_23810659
> 
> 
> Try using the benq throw calculator - It looks like 97" at 3.2 m min size, 126" max if I did it correctly. Time to get a bigger screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or move your pj a little closer. Not usually recommended to go full zoom.
> 
> http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/



Thanks


Would you know if I can place the 1070 on a rear shelf upright?


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DexS*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23814579
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Would you know if I can place the 1070 on a rear shelf upright?


There is so little lens shift on the projector that you would have to mount the projector below the bottom of the screen if mounting right side up.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Hey guys, you might be able to help me out with this problem I'm having with this projector. Ever since I first used it brand new I saw one, circular spot. Ever since then it's multiplied to seven. You can only see them on any image that is black, I'm thinking this could be that dust is behind the lens. For now I'm willing to live with them but they will get worser in future, it seem this projectors lens isn't all that sealed unfortunately.


Are there any manuals out there that help in showing how to disassemble the lens to clean the other side of the glass?


----------



## jmalto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23816507
> 
> 
> Hey guys, you might be able to help me out with this problem I'm having with this projector. Ever since I first used it brand new I saw one, circular spot. Ever since then it's multiplied to seven. You can only see them on any image that is black, I'm thinking this could be that dust is behind the lens. For now I'm willing to live with them but they will get worser in future, it seem this projectors lens isn't all that sealed unfortunately. Are there any manuals out there that help in showing how to disassemble the lens to clean the other side of the glass?



Do they appear to "dance" around and are they colored? I just returned my 1070 after owning it only a few days because of something similar. On black scenes I was getting yellow pixels that appeared to move around but did not do it on any scenes with color. This also only occurred on anything being fed a signal, did not show up on a test pattern. Confirmed with my cable box and an xbox as to rule out a single source issue.


----------



## Tyrone Burton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmalto*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6400_100#post_23817361
> 
> 
> Do they appear to "dance" around and are they colored? I just returned my 1070 after owning it only a few days because of something similar. On black scenes I was getting yellow pixels that appeared to move around but did not do it on any scenes with color. This also only occurred on anything being fed a signal, did not show up on a test pattern. Confirmed with my cable box and an xbox as to rule out a single source issue.


No these are just a grey color, and they always stay in place. It's a shame as its very distracting in dark scenes. You constantly can't help but notice them at the corner of your eye.


----------



## hagsi

Hi Guys!


It was with the help of this great thread that i purchased my first projector(w1070) back in February. Absolutely love it, and the world of home theatres it has opened up to me.


Im currently projecting a 120" diameter screen and curious as to how big a screen size it can project. i unfortunately don't have the room to test it.


Would appreciate some users feedback as to how big a screen image they are projecting and how the picture quality and projector holds up?


Cheers in advance


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hagsi*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23817593
> 
> 
> Hi Guys!
> 
> 
> It was with the help of this great thread that i purchased my first projector(w1070) back in February. Absolutely love it, and the world of home theatres it has opened up to me.
> 
> 
> Im currently projecting a *120" diameter* screen and curious as to how big a screen size it can project. i unfortunately don't have the room to test it.
> 
> 
> Would appreciate some users feedback as to how big a screen image they are projecting and how the picture quality and projector holds up?
> 
> 
> Cheers in advance



Wait, you have a circular screen?


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hagsi*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23817593
> 
> 
> Hi Guys!
> 
> 
> It was with the help of this great thread that i purchased my first projector(w1070) back in February. Absolutely love it, and the world of home theatres it has opened up to me.
> 
> 
> Im currently projecting a 120" diameter screen and curious as to how big a screen size it can project. i unfortunately don't have the room to test it.
> 
> 
> Would appreciate some users feedback as to how big a screen image they are projecting and how the picture quality and projector holds up?
> 
> 
> Cheers in advance



I only have 100" diagonal screen but heard from others that it does 200" easily. And could go up to 300" but that might be pushing it as far as sharpness/quality. Congrats on the pj! It's a winner for sure.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23814471
> 
> 
> My W1070 which I purchased from Amazon on 02/2013, has started giving me the grinding noise from the rear fan issue.
> 
> 
> I called BenQ and they said they will issue a RMA so I can ship them my projector to one of their repair facilities.
> 
> 
> Is this normal? Why not just send me another? Anyone has had issues with BenQ and their customer support under these same circumstances?
> 
> 
> BTW, everything else about my pj has been working great, until this grinding noise issue with the fan. Lamp has 550 hours on it and I've had it on SmartECO since day one with Cinema settings.
> 
> 
> Firmware is 1.04
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Ask BenQ to do a Q Xchange. What they do is send you a form that you fill out and you give a credit card. They put a hold on the card and ship you a new projector and you have a set amount of time to return the damaged one after the new one arrives. If you don't, they charge the card for the cost of the new projector.


They don't mention this option unless you ask for it.


----------



## butie120

Look what came in the mail today! Will try to post a few pics tonight if possible


----------



## butie120

So I've only had a few hours with this projector. Much of my time was just trying to figure out stuff in the settings, and seeing the different options one has with this projector. I played some Forza Motorsport 3 on Xbox 360, watched a little Dark Knight, and topped it off with watching The Happiest Baby on the Block: The 5's to soothing your baby (we have a 10 week old and my wife insisted we watch it...so we did on the projector







). She later said, "I think I'm going to lose you to the basement."


Anyway, my initial impressions are that this projector is stunning. What's crazy is that I'm not even running this thing to its full potential because I don't own a blu ray player. I've been running everything through my xbox 360, so the DVD quality certainly is compromised, but it still at time impresses a lot simply due to the size of the image.


In terms of the fan noise, it certainly is noticeable with nothing playing, but even at three feet in front of me at coffee table height, I completely forgot about it. To those worrying about the fan noise, I would put it on the back burner. I was also even using the speaker from the projector, so if surround sound is a part of your setup you can worry even less. The one question I have for those who do have this projector are the different fan noises when going from "Normal" to "Eco". I did a few switches back and forth and I couldn't tell a difference at all. The picture is certainly brighter on Normal, but the fan speed doesn't seem to drop when going to Eco. I'd like to keep other's thoughts on this.


People also speak a lot about black levels when looking into projectors. This is my first and so I really can't compare it to anything. I really can't see how one could complain at the price point of $882. The picture is jaw dropping stunning. For example, I was playing around with it in the basement; watched a few scenes from Book of Eli, Dark Knight, and so forth. I did this for about 25 minutes. I then went upstairs to grab my wife to watch the baby movie. It's amazing how quickly the eye adapts because we have a 42" LED and this TV looked microscopic. I had to chuckle because I thought, "I can't believe I've been watching stuff on here." The color out of the box is great and I have no complaints about the details and/or black levels.


Now, onto my biggest worry...Rainbow effect. I may be jumping the gun here, but I saw absolutely no RBE. I searched. Hard. Reaaaalll hard. But I couldn't make out anything. I shifted my eyes, wiggled my head. You name it. But I couldn't find a thing. There is a scene in the Book Of Eli on youtube that I saw where RBE was all over the place. I rented this movie from the library to try out the same scene. No RBE to be found on the same scene. I want to keep trying it out to be safe, but I'm not too worried anymore.


Here are some quick pics that I took of the projector so far.


The 1st picture of each pair are from the settings taken on this thread. The 2nd picture is "Natural" in the color mode options.


----------



## 04rex

Which settings are those exactly?


----------



## butie120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *04rex*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23821006
> 
> 
> Which settings are those exactly?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tangled Cable*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23812709
> 
> 
> These are by far the best I've found but they don't work well with all models. Give them a try.
> 
> http://www.avforums.com/forums/projectors/1761516-benq-w1070-reviewer-s-recommended-best-settings.html



The link above!


----------



## 04rex

Cool. Just trying to get as many different ones to see which is best for me.


----------



## hagsi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6450_50#post_23817743
> 
> 
> Wait, you have a circular screen?



whoops haha, depends on how big a night I've had.


i'm keen to try this out at 200" diagonal.


----------



## CheYC

I think the maximum recommended size by BenQ for this projector is 235". I'm sure you could go bigger, but I suspect sharpness and brightness will go down hill quickly.


----------



## Tyrone Burton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6400_100#post_23816507
> 
> 
> Hey guys, you might be able to help me out with this problem I'm having with this projector. Ever since I first used it brand new I saw one, circular spot. Ever since then it's multiplied to seven. You can only see them on any image that is black, I'm thinking this could be that dust is behind the lens. For now I'm willing to live with them but they will get worser in future, it seem this projectors lens isn't all that sealed unfortunately.
> 
> 
> Are there any manuals out there that help in showing how to disassemble the lens to clean the other side of the glass?


Doubt this will work but apparently other projector models have a feature to internally blow out or away dust, fixing dust blobs, I think. I hear the "High Altitude" mode on this projector is similar.


I'll give it a go later and post back. Worth a try.


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23821684
> 
> 
> Doubt this will work but apparently other projector models have a feature to internally blow out or away dust, fixing dust blobs, I think. I hear the "High Altitude" mode on this projector is similar.
> 
> 
> I'll give it a go later and post back. Worth a try.



Worth a shot, but it sounds like it may not be sealed correctly, so I would consider getting it replaced. Too much $ IMHO not to have it work perfectly.


----------



## Tyrone Burton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eah9*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6500_100#post_23821984
> 
> 
> Worth a shot, but it sounds like it may not be sealed correctly, so I would consider getting it replaced. Too much $ IMHO not to have it work perfectly.


It is, I suppose I'll be giving them a call soon. Anyway I gave the "High Altitude" mode a try, and so far those blobs ain't budging, but I'll keep the mode on until I fix the problem, with me having to open it being a last resort if not


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tyrone Burton*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23822348
> 
> 
> It is, I suppose I'll be giving them a call soon. Anyway I gave the "High Altitude" mode a try, and so far those blobs ain't budging, but I'll keep the mode on until I fix the problem, with me having to open it being a last resort if not



Hope it works out. I know it's a pain shipping things back etc...


Good luck!!


----------



## chaka2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23818466
> 
> 
> Ask BenQ to do a Q Xchange. What they do is send you a form that you fill out and you give a credit card. They put a hold on the card and ship you a new projector and you have a set amount of time to return the damaged one after the new one arrives. If you don't, they charge the card for the cost of the new projector.
> 
> 
> They don't mention this option unless you ask for it.



I've read that the replacement would be a refurbished projector, not new. This was from a response by a Benq service rep. Anyone have direct experience?


----------



## ERuiz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23818466
> 
> 
> [quote name="ERuiz" url="/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23814471"]My W1070 which I purchased from Amazon on 02/2013, has started giving me the grinding noise from the rear fan issue.I called BenQ and they said they will issue a RMA so I can ship them my projector to one of their repair facilities.Is this normal? Why not just send me another? Anyone has had issues with BenQ and their customer support under these same circumstances?BTW, everything else about my pj has been working great, until this grinding noise issue with the fan. Lamp has 550 hours on it and I've had it on SmartECO since day one with Cinema settings.Firmware is 1.04Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Ask BenQ to do a Q Xchange. What they do is send you a form that you fill out and you give a credit card. They put a hold on the card and ship you a new projector and you have a set amount of time to return the damaged one after the new one arrives. If you don't, they charge the card for the cost of the new projector.They don't mention this option unless you ask for it.
[/QUOTE]


The rep I spoke to said it will be a repair job first. If the unit can't be repaired, then they will send me a different unit depending on stock availability. Even when I asked about doing what you just suggested, he still said it need to be sent it for repair. Seems like a canned response to me. This is my first exchange with a BenQ pj and so far it's not looking too promising. Let's see how it goes when I finally ship the pj out on Monday.


My previous pj was an Epson and the one time I experienced any issues with it, they did a quick exchange, no questions asked.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6510#post_23824357
> 
> 
> The rep I spoke to said it will be a repair job first. If the unit can't be repaired, then they will send me a different unit depending on stock availability. Even when I asked about doing what you just suggested, he still said it need to be sent it for repair. Seems like a canned response to me. This is my first exchange with a BenQ pj and so far it's not looking too promising. Let's see how it goes when I finally ship the pj out on Monday.
> 
> 
> My previous pj was an Epson and the one time I experienced any issues with it, they did a quick exchange, no questions asked.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I had the same response with Epson... Credit card and they shipped out a mew one before I had to send the defective one back.


One thing to remember is. Whenever you have a item that is under warranty and out of your possession for warranty work the warranty is extended by that amount of time. I think it sucks that they will not send you a replacement before you return the item to them. I would call them back and ask for a Supervisor right off the bat.


I was told the bit about warranty years ago but I can only find it under California law... Not sure if it is covered under Federal law.


----------



## Tangled Cable




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6510#post_23824357
> 
> 
> The rep I spoke to said it will be a repair job first. If the unit can't be repaired, then they will send me a different unit depending on stock availability. Even when I asked about doing what you just suggested, he still said it need to be sent it for repair. Seems like a canned response to me. This is my first exchange with a BenQ pj and so far it's not looking too promising. Let's see how it goes when I finally ship the pj out on Monday.
> 
> 
> My previous pj was an Epson and the one time I experienced any issues with it, they did a quick exchange, no questions asked.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



I had an issue years ago with a Sanyo projector, and the Sanyo reps I spoke to didn't seem all that interested in helping me. I started a thread about my issues and what I saw as their poor response to it and sent them a link.


They suddenly got a lot more helpful.


----------



## tyee

Anyone notice after upgrading to firmware v1.06 that the brightness flickers now and then. I notice it quite a bit. Before I upgraded it did not happen. Strange.


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyee*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6510#post_23826549
> 
> 
> Anyone notice after upgrading to firmware v1.06 that the brightness flickers now and then. I notice it quite a bit. Before I upgraded it did not happen. Strange.



I haven't noticed it - I went from 1.05 to 1.06 a month or so ago.


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyee*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6510#post_23826549
> 
> 
> Anyone notice after upgrading to firmware v1.06 that the brightness flickers now and then. I notice it quite a bit. Before I upgraded it did not happen. Strange.



Are you using SmartEco? If so, you may be seeing it in action. Every now and then usually when going from a a darker picture to a much brighter it tends to show. This should only be just viable not like a flicker from the lamp indicating minute filaments forming accrossed the electrodes.These can usually be burned off by switching to high lamp mode for a few hours.


I have stepped from firmware V1.03 to V1.07 and have not seen any real difference in this regard.


Rew


----------



## tyee

Yes, I am using smarteco, so that may be it!


Update - switched to Economic and I'm not seeing the flickering anymore, so that was it!


----------



## Roei Asaraf

Excellent tool to make 3D SUBS FROM 2D SRT FILE


LINK
http://www.mediafire.com/?5ud4a4648g3b6ga


----------



## Daniel Waller


if anyones interested i ordered mine and received the July 2013 edition, you get a backlit remote and the projector comes with 1.06 as standard


----------



## ScaryMovies




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Waller*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6500_50#post_23835292
> 
> 
> if anyones interested i ordered mine and received the July 2013 edition, you get a backlit remote and the projector comes with 1.06 as standard



Seems like the new remote is standard at least from July 2013 and onwards.

Mine was also from July 2013 and had the backlit remote and fw 1.06. I hadn't expected it so I was very pleasantly surprised


----------



## Prime316

July edition here also. 1.06 firmware and same remote.


----------



## ellisr63

I picked mine up in August... v1.06 but the old remote, plus I am getting the fan noise in this one too. :-( This is the 2nd one to get the grinding fan noise... First one was returned in the 30 day window.


----------



## jmalto

I ordered one two weeks ago from Amazon and got a 1.6 with the backlit remote. I returned it for a 1080 and got a non-backlit and ver 1.2 firmware.


----------



## Tangled Cable

Does anyone have any decent calibration settings for 3D? I tried the Sound and Vision one but the color is definitely off.


And the grinding fan noise people are getting ... is that only with 3D?


----------



## boeki0704


Hi Guys,

i have a big problem. After updating my w1070 from 1.05 to 1.07 i have a red LED after Downloading was complete. I followed the instructions and it was not the first time I flashed my benq. So what went wrong and what can i do to make this thing work? 

 

Is it possible to connect a RS232 and flash it again or should i contact benq?

 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aohus

so i went and watched gravity in imax 3d theaters.



the experience was complete crap. the PQ, sharpness, and color depth had me wanting more. This confirms it for me. I will never go to the movies to watch in 3D again. The experience was way inferior to my projector setup back home (benq w1070 on jamestown screen)


----------



## terminal33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tangled Cable*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6510#post_23837642
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any decent calibration settings for 3D? I tried the Sound and Vision one but the color is definitely off.
> 
> 
> And the grinding fan noise people are getting ... is that only with 3D?



I'm curious too. I recently applied the S&V 3D settings as well. Before that I was just cranking up the saturation for each color to 58, which was suggested by someone in this forum to bring out the colors. I thought it looked fine to me. But if someone has a better suggestion, then I'd like to know. (2D as well.) I have a July 2013 build if that matters.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chaka2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6510#post_23824279
> 
> 
> I've read that the replacement would be a refurbished projector, not new. This was from a response by a Benq service rep. Anyone have direct experience?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6510#post_23824357
> 
> 
> The rep I spoke to said it will be a repair job first. If the unit can't be repaired, then they will send me a different unit depending on stock availability. Even when I asked about doing what you just suggested, he still said it need to be sent it for repair. Seems like a canned response to me. This is my first exchange with a BenQ pj and so far it's not looking too promising. Let's see how it goes when I finally ship the pj out on Monday.
> 
> 
> My previous pj was an Epson and the one time I experienced any issues with it, they did a quick exchange, no questions asked.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



I have had direct experience with this method. I had my projector replaced and used the QXchange. They took my card and overnight-ed a brand new projector. i sent the old one back a couple days later.


They tried to tell me to send my PJ in, but I told them that I use the PJ as my TV and that I couldn't be without it for that long.


Worked for me is all I can say.


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tangled Cable*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6510#post_23837642
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any decent calibration settings for 3D? I tried the Sound and Vision one but the color is definitely off.


Check the 3D glasses thread. A member did a nice calibration for this projector that was done for both the Monoprice/3DTV Corps and TrueDepth glasses. If you are using either of those models, that's what I'd recommend.


----------



## Tangled Cable

Thanks for responding! Unfortunately I tried those already. I think they are just grayscale adjustments and not color hue/saturation etc. They didn't look very accurate on my setup, I'm afraid.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tangled Cable*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6510#post_23840718
> 
> 
> Thanks for responding! Unfortunately I tried those already. I think they are just grayscale adjustments and not color hue/saturation etc. They didn't look very accurate on my setup, I'm afraid.



If you are local I'll come and do a pro level cal including 3D for half the standard ISF rate for a single 2D cal.










Jason


----------



## Tangled Cable

Once I hit a hundred + hours I would very much like to take you up on that offer (assuming half the standard rate is ... $200?)


But in the meantime ... are you still willing to share your own calibrated settings ... ?


----------



## rwestley

Did you try a re-flash. I am wondering if the flash was not complete. It took a few minutes for the red light to turn to orange after I did the flash.

I would suggest that you do a re-flash first before you do anything else. Be sure put the check for complete image download.


----------



## ellisr63

I just started getting a little red blob in the upper left part of my screen... It is view able when I use Google and is in the center of the first tab when the tab is not selected. As soon as I select it, it goes away. Is this a projector problem?


tia,

Ron


----------



## soulkeeper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Waller*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6510#post_23835292
> 
> 
> if anyones interested i ordered mine and received the July 2013 edition, you get a backlit remote and the projector comes with 1.06 as standard



What about buyers like me ,with the old remote?

Can we claim a replacement?


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soulkeeper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6510#post_23850446
> 
> 
> What about buyers like me ,with the old remote?
> 
> Can we claim a replacement?


The only complaint I had about this projector was how surprised I was that the remote seemed like it was made for a six year old to wield. It's tough to judge from the pictures, but the new one certainly looks bigger.


----------



## ScaryMovies




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soulkeeper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6500_50#post_23850446
> 
> 
> What about buyers like me ,with the old remote?
> 
> Can we claim a replacement?


I doubt the fact that they've decided to phase out the old remote in favour of a new one entitles you to a replacement.

But I guess there wouldn't be any harm in contacting BenQ and ask them directly.


---


Gaming on this PJ is an amazing experience. 100+" is far more immersive than 42"


----------



## DexS

Hello friends


The top of screen to the centre of the lens is about 13.4 inch. For ceiling mount 92" screen, am I able to bring the image down via the limited vertical lens shift?


I m deciding between this and hd25e to see which one I would be most ok in terms of placement.


No issues on throw distance except the ceiling mount offset length.


Many Thx


----------



## Bassoli

*BRICKED W1070*


Hi guys.. well i managed to brick my W1070 when upgrading the firmware.


I did everything according to the instructions and everything looked great. But at the end it should go from red light to orange blinking light.. but that never happend for me.

So now its just stuck in red solid light, cant be turned on.. nothing happens when i try to start it. Cant try upgrade the firmware either.


Anyone got any clue of what i can do?

If i send it to BenQ.. will they see what i did and have the guarantee voided?


----------



## Tangled Cable




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ScaryMovies*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6510#post_23852353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaming on this PJ is an amazing experience. 100+" is far more immersive than 42"



Nice shot. What game is that?


----------



## boeki0704




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bassoli*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6510#post_23855006
> 
> *BRICKED W1070*
> 
> 
> Hi guys.. well i managed to brick my W1070 when upgrading the firmware.
> 
> 
> I did everything according to the instructions and everything looked great. But at the end it should go from red light to orange blinking light.. but that never happend for me.
> 
> So now its just stuck in red solid light, cant be turned on.. nothing happens when i try to start it. Cant try upgrade the firmware either.
> 
> 
> Anyone got any clue of what i can do?
> 
> If i send it to BenQ.. will they see what i did and have the guarantee voided?



Hi.

I have the same problem, see post above. I think something went wrong with the update to 1.07. Did you set the skip value to 64kb? I can't get a connection to my w1070 either. Maybe it is possible to update the bootloader and firmware via serial port. If I connect my w1070 to PC via USB my PC won't recognize the projector. I don't know what to do. Does your PC recognize that the projector is connected?


----------



## Bassoli

lol yeah i feel so stupid.. I set it to 32kb but had some problems and while i was checking other settings i must have changed it to 256kb...

My pc dont recognize the projector and it cant be upgraded.

Dont know if i should send it to Benq and play stupid or drop it on the floor by misstake.


----------



## Rew452

Sorry guys, I feel your pain.


Since you seemed to not have checked the skip bootloader 32kb; I suspect you wrote over the bootloader. Which is usually a small program used to load the firmware update. When that is lost you can't update.


Would suggest contacting BenQ and return it for repair. Just tell them it won't power up and leave out that you attempted to update the firmware.


They should be able to recover and finish the update at the service center. Loss of use yes, but still not a total washout.


As already been mentioned Read and follow every detail in this type of firmware update. The little details will get you in this situation.


Rew


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bassoli*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6540#post_23856560
> 
> 
> lol yeah i feel so stupid.. I set it to 32kb but had some problems and while i was checking other settings i must have changed it to 256kb...
> 
> My pc dont recognize the projector and it cant be upgraded.
> 
> Dont know if i should send it to Benq and play stupid or drop it on the floor by misstake.



I would suggest one more thing if you have access to a different computer. Download The DLP Composer again and put the flash file in the folder after the install. Go to the edit menu and be sure to set the preferences to USB. This is very important. (This might have changed and that could be the reason you are not getting a connection.) Wait for the usb drivers to load when you hook up the projector to the computer and are in upgrade status(Red) See if the drivers load this could take a few minutes. Follow all of the other instructions and see if that works. I had a problem loading USB drivers from one port and thought I had bricked the projector before I got the drivers to load. Don't know if it will work but it might be worth a try.


----------



## ScaryMovies




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tangled Cable*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6500_50#post_23855020
> 
> 
> Nice shot. What game is that?


The phone camera destroyed the colour/contrast, but thanks 

It's ArmA III.


----------



## ragedogg69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERuiz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6510#post_23824357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My previous pj was an Epson and the one time I experienced any issues with it, they did a quick exchange, no questions asked.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Epson has spoiled me. I was planning to jumping to this BenQ when my 8500UB bulb finally burns out, but I may just have to stay with Epson if only for the 2 year warranty with overnight shipping.


----------



## EniPL


Hi all!

 

I am going to buy this pj, this or Optoma HD25. It depends on dealing with SBS from PC. I read about issues BenQ had and that 1.06 firmware solved something.

 

Can you guys confirm, that with 1.06 FW, you CAN enable SBS mode when output from the PC is 1080p/60Hz? (Like in normal desktop using)? Or is it only 1080p/24Hz? It is very important to me, if it is not possible I would go for Optoma HD25, where you can enable SBS mode in 1080p/60Hz. I'm using "Smooth Video Project" for movies (H-SBS 1080p mkv) and want this 60Hz. Also got 4 pairs of 120Hz glasses already and from 60Hz PJ will work in 120Hz 3D.

 

Thanks!


----------



## scotty144




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EniPL*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6540#post_23859232
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> 
> I am going to buy this pj, this or Optoma HD25. It depends on dealing with SBS from PC. I read about issues BenQ had and that 1.06 firmware solved something.
> 
> 
> Can you guys confirm, that with 1.06 FW, you CAN enable SBS mode when output from the PC is 1080p/60Hz? (Like in normal desktop using)? Or is it only 1080p/24Hz? It is very important to me, if it is not possible I would go for Optoma HD25, where you can enable SBS mode in 1080p/60Hz. I'm using "Smooth Video Project" for movies (H-SBS 1080p mkv) and want this 60Hz. Also got 4 pairs of 120Hz glasses already and from 60Hz PJ will work in 120Hz 3D.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I can't confirm 1.06 firmware but I can confirm 1.07 firmware.


I upgraded to 1.07 this weekend specifically for using SVP with SBS and OU files from my PC. Both formats work outputting [email protected] and look fantastic with SVP doing its magic.


Now just trying to figure out how to get SVP to work with a frame packed 3d bluray iso


----------



## utee05

Well I finally got a proper screen for my w1070. I am using a Elunevision Reference 4K Tab-Tension screen. Man this projector shows an amazing image. I was surprised when showing it on a bed sheet but wow.


I saw a couple of movies over the weekend and need to do more gaming and tv viewing later on this week.


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *utee05*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6540#post_23860394
> 
> 
> Well I finally got a proper screen for my w1070. I am using a Elunevision Reference 4K Tab-Tension screen. Man this projector shows an amazing image. I was surprised when showing it on a bed sheet but wow.
> 
> 
> I saw a couple of movies over the weekend and need to do more gaming and tv viewing later on this week.



Looks great!!! Congrats!! Watched the Walking Dead last night with this pj and 7.2. Still having nightmares


----------



## utee05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eah9*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6540#post_23860417
> 
> 
> Looks great!!! Congrats!! Watched the Walking Dead last night with this pj and 7.2. Still having nightmares



Thanks I need to watch last night's episode as well. Hopefully I feel the same way after seeing it.


I am glad I went with a 120" screen as I was thinking of going smaller but sitting 12' away it is great.


----------



## ///3oris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roei Asaraf*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23812799
> 
> 
> Guide + Firmware 1.07 Download Link + all Software have fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!EU8AyZBT!V3lYeChjFCHPqkD9Sc3CWEpF-TU4SQvTkak2zEckxso



Hey guys, has anyone upgraded to 1.07 yet? What changes does it have?


----------



## XStanleyX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *///3oris*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6540#post_23861974
> 
> 
> Hey guys, has anyone upgraded to 1.07 yet? What changes does it have?







1.07


ISF Night setting can’t be keep after 2D->3D timing changed

To keep lamp hour after “reset all setting in USE OSD”

To improve the 32 gray level via PS3 HDMI

Modify picture mode of “power off” icon

Modify HSG setting in No signal condition


From post #6414


----------



## hotjt133

Now I had a problem to connect to the desktop pc. I was using a low power HTPC (win 7) and it worked fine.


The desktop had ATI 68xx video card. I've tried both ports on the 1070, sevral cables, tried HDMI cable and HDMI-DVI cable. In all these cases it only showed bios post and windows start screen (win 7). As soon as it get to the desktop, it blanks out with "source searching..." and never come back.


Tried to rule out driver issue so downloaded latest ATI driver. Still the same. Only the safe mode works on PJ.


BTW this pc works with my LCD monitor and plasma TV, no problem at all.


But it just show either the video card or the Benq has not implemented HDMI fully correctly.


So could it be hand shake or EDID related? video bios flesh? Anyone else has experienced this?


----------



## sotodefonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6540#post_23862845
> 
> 
> Now I had a problem to connect to the desktop pc. I was using a low power HTPC (win 7) and it worked fine.
> 
> 
> The desktop had ATI 68xx video card. I've tried both ports on the 1070, sevral cables, tried HDMI cable and HDMI-DVI cable. In all these cases it only showed bios post and windows start screen (win 7). As soon as it get to the desktop, it blanks out with "source searching..." and never come back.
> 
> 
> Tried to rule out driver issue so downloaded latest ATI driver. Still the same. Only the safe mode works on PJ.
> 
> 
> BTW this pc works with my LCD monitor and plasma TV, no problem at all.
> 
> 
> But it just show either the video card or the Benq has not implemented HDMI fully correctly.
> 
> 
> So could it be hand shake or EDID related? video bios flesh? Anyone else has experienced this?



Sometimes the amd card select 59hz by default, try to manually select 60 hz as refreshrate.


----------



## hotjt133

I'm pretty sure it was 60hz as default in CCC. And I've tried both 1920 and 1280 at 60 when connected to plasma. Then shut down and reboot with the PJ. Still failed source searching.


----------



## sotodefonk

Have you tried another input, like a ps3 or bluray? Maybe the hdmi port doesnt work anymore.


Try to connect your monitor and the projector at the same time as extended display, then try to adjust the resolution and refresh rate to see if there is a reaction.


----------



## EniPL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scotty144*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6540#post_23859542
> 
> 
> 
> I can't confirm 1.06 firmware but I can confirm 1.07 firmware.
> 
> 
> I upgraded to 1.07 this weekend specifically for using SVP with SBS and OU files from my PC. Both formats work outputting [email protected] and look fantastic with SVP doing its magic.
> 
> 
> Now just trying to figure out how to get SVP to work with a frame packed 3d bluray iso


 

Thank you!


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sotodefonk*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6540#post_23863603
> 
> 
> Try to connect your monitor and the projector at the same time as extended display, then try to adjust the resolution and refresh rate to see if there is a reaction.



Thanks you. That's good advise. I always assumed if the video card is only connected to one monitor, it will automatically detect it and use it as main monitor (this happens in all the monitors and TVs I've used). But that's not the case for the Benq.


Now I have to connect to both TV (in DVI) and PJ (HDMI) and found it used TV as main display. Extend to PJ I got the picture. Then I have to set PJ as main display and set back to single monitor. Problem solved!


The other thing I noticed while I'm playing with both DVI and HDMI is, if I connect the PJ with DVI-HDMI cable, the pixel format option disappeared. Seems DVI is forced to use RGB color space? Also, from HDMI port, I can use CCC to set limited color range (16-235) and get good black calibration down to below 10. But from the DVI port, the lowest black is 23-24, regardless of color range setting in CCC. So it looks to me the DVI display quality is inferior to HDMI?


----------



## Tangled Cable

Is anyone using their Benq with a 2.4 ("cinemascope") screen?


If you are, does the zoom allow you to fill the height of the 2.4 screen with a 16.9 image? I tried it in my current setup and it didn't work ...


----------



## hotjt133

The Benq will always output a 16:9 image, so if you keep the same height, there will be space left on both sides.


If you only view 2.35 movies (with top and bottom black bar), you can just keep the same width and let the black bars over shoot but the image would still fit.


But in this setup you are limited to 2.35 content. Not all movies are 2.35. For example, I tried many versions of Avartar rip and all of them are 16:9. Any 16:9 content will look terrible due to top and bottom are on the wall.


----------



## 04rex

Has anyone tried the Monoprice DLP Link 3D glasses with this projector? Do they work good together?


----------



## regalman82

I have two pair of these. I think they are great, no red flash , good contrast and they are comfortable . i also have two pair of the sainsonic's and i would not recommend them , too much red flash and not as good contrast .


Blake


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *regalman82*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6540#post_23875992
> 
> 
> I have two pair of these. I think they are great, no red flash , good contrast and they are comfortable . i also have two pair of the sainsonic's and i would not recommend them , too much red flash and not as good contrast .
> 
> 
> Blake



The Monoprice are very good 3D glasses but they are slightly overpriced. I have tried nearly all of them and I would recommend the following glasses.


1. Dimensional Optics 3DTV DLP glasses. These are the most comfortable and come with nice cases.

http://www.amazon.com/DLP%C2%AE-3ACTIVE%C2%AE-Glasses-Mitsubishi-Rechargeable/dp/B008DKFZEK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1382748601&sr=8-1&keywords=dimensional+optics+3d+dlp+glasses 

2. Monoprice on 3DTV glasses. They are made by the same manufacturer. See link below:

http://www.amazon.com/3DTV-Corp-DLP-LINK-Projectors-Mitsubishi/dp/B004G2VJM6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1382748469&sr=8-2&keywords=3d+dlp+glasses 


Both of these block the red flash much better than the Sansonic's and they are very comfortable.


----------



## butie120

Hey guys. So I just read an article from projector central comparing this to the Benq1500. He stated that he would not do 3D with this projector if the image is over 80" diagonal due to the low lumen output. What are people's experiences with 3D with an image of 100" or greater? Is it bright enough to enjoy? I'm just a little confused after reading his article. Thanks!


----------



## ellisr63

I am using the 1070 with a 134" Jamestown screen and the picture looks great... 2D, and 3D.


----------



## Tangled Cable




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6540#post_23872279
> 
> 
> The Benq will always output a 16:9 image, so if you keep the same height, there will be space left on both sides.
> 
> 
> If you only view 2.35 movies (with top and bottom black bar), you can just keep the same width and let the black bars over shoot but the image would still fit.
> 
> 
> But in this setup you are limited to 2.35 content. Not all movies are 2.35. For example, I tried many versions of Avartar rip and all of them are 16:9. Any 16:9 content will look terrible due to top and bottom are on the wall.



But couldn't you make a 2.35 screen, fit the 2.35 image to the screen with the black bars overlapping the top and bottom, and then when you want to project 16:9, zoom in to fit the 16:9 image to the screen's height? I know this would leave bars on the sides but I could live with that. Is the problem that the BenQ has too short of a zoom range to do this?


----------



## coderguy

Maybe barely enough zoom if you place the projector at exactly farthest throw for 2.35 (it's cutting it real close within 2 inches), but the bigger issue is you will not have enough lens shift, which means for the 16:9 image you'd have to use Keystone. Manually zooming and re-focusing is not the best way IMO, I would simply create a masking system to mask a very large 16:9 screen (go visit the DIY screen area for ideas), or buy 2 different screens.

*Here are most of the ways you can do it:*


1) Create a DIY masking system on a very large 16:9 screen and just live with the larger 16:9 image

2) Buy two screens, optimally with the one in the front being motorized revealing the screen behind it.

---This is the best method, because it requires NO manual adjustments other than raising/lowering the screen.

3) Manually zoom the image and use Keystone for the 16:9 image and/or phyiscally change the projectors position on a shelf when you run out of lens shift (this will get old fast, too many manual adjustments)

4) Play all 16:9 content through an HTPC which can resize the 16:9 image using certain Video Players

5) Buy a used lumagen (or new but it's expensive), these cost over $1000 even used usually


The only real advantage to two screens (Method # 2) as opposed to masking (Method # 1) is that it is easier than creating a DIY motorized masking system and much less expensive than buying a motorized masking system.


For Method # 2. You could buy 1 fixed screen and 1 motorized, or 1 fixed and 1 pulldown, or 2 pulldowns. The cheap way for method #2 is to buy TWO 16:9 screens at the same diagonal size (1 fixed, 1 pulldown or 2 pulldowns), and then manually create a permanent black masking by paint or otherwise to convert the pulldown in front to a 2.35 screen. When watching 16:9 content, you raise the custom converted 2.35 screen up. You will have NO black bars in this case except overshooting bars in 2.35 mode, but they will overshoot onto the black masking you used to convert the front 16:9 screen to 2.35 (so essentially NO black bars at all). The disadvantage to this method is that you need to buy TWO very large 16:9 screens in order to maintain a decent sized 2.35 image. The more expensive method is to put a motorized 2.35 screen in front that has the same frame size as a 16:9 screen but has enough masking to hide the screen behind it completely (hence allows you to lower the screen far enough and still has bottom masking as well). I do not know if they make this type of screen, never looked for one, but I know they can do them custom made. Of course you can buy a regular 2.35 motorized screen to place it in front, but if you do this, you will get a white bar from the bottom from the two screens overlapping, and you also have to make sure the screen has enough top margin to go down far enough with the motor (top masking). Otherwise I suppose you could also buy a 16:9 fixed screen for the wall and a 16:9 motorized for the in-front screen, and then create your own masking (though you'd probably have to use paint or something or the screen might not roll up (get caught) if you used velvet attachments).


If you use method # 3, the HTPC to play 16:9 content, you will lose the ability to play Cable or Sat. Though, you can buy a cable card for your HTPC, but in doing so, you then lose the ability for OnDemand content if you care.

You will have no issues playing other non-2.35 content on the HTPC though, because it can digitally re-scale the 16:9 image into the center of the 2.35 image, there is a LOT of left-over black space when you do this though and a LOT of resolution loss for 16:9 viewing, using the HTPC method you will still have FOUR overshooting black bars when in 16:9 mode (because 16:9 was digitally re-scaled not physically). 2.35 will be normal though, you will only get overshooting Above/Below bars when in 2.35 mode (outer masking bars).


So can it be done manually with one screen, yes appears so, but it will be a lot of changes to go back and forth manually, it will take at least a couple minutes I imagine (Re-zoom, Re-focus, Keystone +/or Lenshift)...


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *butie120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6540#post_23876582
> 
> 
> Hey guys. So I just read an article from projector central comparing this to the Benq1500. He stated that he would not do 3D with this projector if the image is over 80" diagonal due to the low lumen output. What are people's experiences with 3D with an image of 100" or greater? Is it bright enough to enjoy? I'm just a little confused after reading his article. Thanks!



I find Projector Central's statement about using only an 80 inch screen for 3D quite strange. Most people consider this projector to be very bright and have even used ND filters to cut down brightness on 2D. I have a 110 inch screen in a light controlled room and can report the the brightness for 3D is very good even compared to my JVC RS45 projector. If you have a light controlled room you should have no problem up to about 110 inches with 3D with the 1070.


----------



## aznbladez

So eco mode power consumption is more around 220 watt than the 163 watt average that Benq stated ?


----------



## 04rex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *regalman82*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6540#post_23875992
> 
> 
> I have two pair of these. I think they are great, no red flash , good contrast and they are comfortable . i also have two pair of the sainsonic's and i would not recommend them , too much red flash and not as good contrast .
> 
> 
> Blake



Thanks for the info.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6540#post_23876438
> 
> 
> The Monoprice are very good 3D glasses but they are slightly overpriced. I have tried nearly all of them and I would recommend the following glasses.
> 
> 
> 1. Dimensional Optics 3DTV DLP glasses. These are the most comfortable and come with nice cases.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/DLP%C2%AE-3ACTIVE%C2%AE-Glasses-Mitsubishi-Rechargeable/dp/B008DKFZEK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1382748601&sr=8-1&keywords=dimensional+optics+3d+dlp+glasses
> 
> 2. Monoprice on 3DTV glasses. They are made by the same manufacturer. See link below:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/3DTV-Corp-DLP-LINK-Projectors-Mitsubishi/dp/B004G2VJM6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1382748469&sr=8-2&keywords=3d+dlp+glasses
> 
> 
> Both of these block the red flash much better than the Sansonic's and they are very comfortable.



Looking at the links you provided, the Monoprice ones are actually cheaper. They are $33.98.


The DLP Link ones are the correct ones, right? Not the IR Active Shutters?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *04rex*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6570#post_23877322
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Looking at the links you provided, the Monoprice ones are actually cheaper. They are $33.98.
> 
> 
> The DLP Link ones are the correct ones, right? Not the IR Active Shutters?



Monoprice just lowered the price on their glasses but you have to pay for shipping. You can get two pairs of the 3DTV DLP glasses for $58 shipped free from Amazon. These are the same glasses as the Monoprice ones. I have tried both. The only change is the name on the box. The DLP ones are correct. The Active 3D are a little more expensive but come with a case and are rechargeable. Both are really good.


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6540#post_23877188
> 
> 
> I find Projector Central's statement about using only an 80 inch screen for 3D quite strange. Most people consider this projector to be very bright and have even used ND filters to cut down brightness on 2D. I have a 110 inch screen in a light controlled room and can report the the brightness for 3D is very good even compared to my JVC RS45 projector. If you have a light controlled room you should have no problem up to about 110 inches with 3D with the 1070.



Yah this is silly, this projector should do fine in 3D for most things on medium sized screens with low gain, and pretty large screens if you have enough gain.


----------



## donkey33

Is this still a good buy today? Is nearly 12 months old.


Am reading through this entire thread but only up to Page 50 so far. Don't want to read it all if a new model is around the corner.


EDIT: Strongly considering the Epson 2030.


----------



## aznbladez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donkey33*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6570#post_23879037
> 
> 
> Is this still a good buy today? Is nearly 12 months old.
> 
> 
> Am reading through this entire thread but only up to Page 50 so far. Don't want to read it all if a new model is around the corner.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Strongly considering the Epson 2030.



This model is comparable to the optoma HD131XE. The $100 dollar lamp on the 2030 really caught my eye but I don't think PQ is on the same level. $200 dollar lamp on the hd131xe isn't bad at all.


----------



## donkey33

Well, just went down and picked up the W1070. Retailer has a 14 day return so I thought it can't hurt to take a look and if it's okay, just keep it










Went to check some DLP projectors with known rainbow issues at a dedicated big picture place and I couldn't see a thing so this should be fine. Can always exchange for the Epson 2030 if something comes up within 14 days anyway.


I'm excited. White sheet set up until I decide what screen size suits the area.


----------



## aznbladez

I used the throw calculator and it says I can get a 85" at 8 feet but how does zoom and other features come into play to get a bigger image at 8 feet ? If the projector is capable of 20% zoom than my biggest image possible is 102" ?


----------



## bighvy76

I'm at 9.5 feet with 120" if that helps


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aznbladez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6570#post_23880187
> 
> 
> I used the throw calculator and it says I can get a 85" at 8 feet but how does zoom and other features come into play to get a bigger image at 8 feet ? If the projector is capable of 20% zoom than my biggest image possible is 102" ?


 

Assuming a 16:9 screen, at 8 feet throw you can use a screen size of 84 inch diagonal. That's it. For 102 inch diagonal, even right at the end of the zoom range you'd need a throw of 8ft 7 inches.

 

Calculator is here:

 

http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm

 

Just plug any figures you like in and it will show you all the options.

 

Here I have plugged in a throw of 8 feet and it calculates the image size:

 



 

Here I have plugged in a screen size of 102 inches and it calculates the throw range:


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6570#post_23880263
> 
> 
> I'm at 9.5 feet with 120" if that helps


 

Sure it's not 10 feet?


----------



## John Carsons




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donkey33*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6570#post_23879037
> 
> 
> Is this still a good buy today? Is nearly 12 months old.
> 
> 
> Am reading through this entire thread but only up to Page 50 so far. Don't want to read it all if a new model is around the corner.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Strongly considering the Epson 2030.




I have the exact same question. Anyone know if Benq has a new model around the corner to replace the W1070? Thanks.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Carsons*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6570#post_23880951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donkey33*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6570#post_23879037
> 
> 
> Is this still a good buy today? Is nearly 12 months old.
> 
> 
> Am reading through this entire thread but only up to Page 50 so far. Don't want to read it all if a new model is around the corner.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Strongly considering the Epson 2030.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the exact same question. Anyone know if Benq has a new model around the corner to replace the W1070? Thanks.
Click to expand...

 

No rumours have surfaced so probably not. Nobody can know for sure though.


----------



## donkey33

I've only got it on a sheet (with creases as I didn't even iron it, lol) and I'm still in awe. Love it.


First projector so wow factor is there but very happy.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6570#post_23880988
> 
> 
> No rumours have surfaced so probably not. Nobody can know for sure though.



The 1300 already released in Europe for 999 Euros about 1,300 might be considered the replacement. Kraine on his French site just reviewed the new mode and the 1500 with F.I and really linked the 1300.



Match BENQ DLP (W1500 vs W1300.)


At first glance, the match seemed unequal between a projector € 1499 (W1500) with an interpolation device images to a projector facing the same brand but cheaper (W1300 € 999) and yet the result is exactly in reverse. The W1300 has that right out of the box with a picture of the color standard takes advantage of a different design and better optics. His image despite the brilliant color selected is free of video noise, which is unfortunately not the case that the W1500 in its final version. Both very bright floodlights illuminate both could easily our acoustically transparent screen 3 meters wide.


The BenQ W1300 has confirmed the very good impressions that we did share our testbed and we can only advise you to purchase, face to W1500.


I would suspect that the 1300 will be released in the US soon.

http://www.benq.com/product/projector/w1300/


----------



## user141414

Quick couple of questions to all W1070 owners reading this:


How many of you see the left-to-right brightness uniformity issue on your W1070 PJ?

Does it get worse as the projector lamp ages or does it stay pretty much the same?


Some background:

I am trying to understand if this is something that appears on all of these projectors and whether it gets worse over time. I have a Oct/2013 manufactured unit and with under 50 hours currently and I am seeing this issue - quite noticeable.


I read a couple thousand posts on this thread last night it seems like some see this and others may not. Photos don't necessarily reveal the issue although many people have beauty shots posted and I am not seeing signs of the issue.


The PJ is inexpensive and is really great in many ways but I would like to get an idea if some of these units don't show the uniformity much at all and whether I should expect this to get worse over time.


Thank you in advance


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *user141414*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6570#post_23883552
> 
> 
> Quick couple of questions to all W1070 owners reading this:
> 
> 
> How many of you see the left-to-right brightness uniformity issue on your W1070 PJ?
> 
> Does it get worse as the projector lamp ages or does it stay pretty much the same?
> 
> 
> Some background:
> 
> I am trying to understand if this is something that appears on all of these projectors and whether it gets worse over time. I have a Oct/2013 manufactured unit and with under 50 hours currently and I am seeing this issue - quite noticeable.
> 
> 
> I read a couple thousand posts on this thread last night it seems like some see this and others may not. Photos don't necessarily reveal the issue although many people have beauty shots posted and I am not seeing signs of the issue.
> 
> 
> The PJ is inexpensive and is really great in many ways but I would like to get an idea if some of these units don't show the uniformity much at all and whether I should expect this to get worse over time.
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance



I have had this unit for nearly a year and I have no uniformity issues. It has been great. I have even updated to firmware 107.


----------



## Ingram

Best way to remove dust from behind the lense? Would removing the bulb give me a clearer path to blow some air? Thanks.


----------



## user141414

rwestley, thank you for replying. That is good to hear.


It is hard to tell how many of these projectors have a visible issue like this. I assume the firmware doesn't make a change to the uniformity issues (ex: the issue is not affected by firmware update)? My projector is running 102 or 103 - the original firmware that it shipped with.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *user141414*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6570#post_23883552
> 
> 
> Quick couple of questions to all W1070 owners reading this:
> 
> 
> How many of you see the left-to-right brightness uniformity issue on your W1070 PJ?
> 
> Does it get worse as the projector lamp ages or does it stay pretty much the same?
> 
> 
> Some background:
> 
> I am trying to understand if this is something that appears on all of these projectors and whether it gets worse over time. I have a Oct/2013 manufactured unit and with under 50 hours currently and I am seeing this issue - quite noticeable.
> 
> 
> I read a couple thousand posts on this thread last night it seems like some see this and others may not. Photos don't necessarily reveal the issue although many people have beauty shots posted and I am not seeing signs of the issue.
> 
> 
> The PJ is inexpensive and is really great in many ways but I would like to get an idea if some of these units don't show the uniformity much at all and whether I should expect this to get worse over time.
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance


 

I have a little non-uniformity. I'd say it was about what I'd expect for a PJ that costs less than $1,000. It hasn't changed at all in the ~500 hours on my my lamp.


----------



## John Carsons




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6570#post_23882615
> 
> 
> The 1300 already released in Europe for 999 Euros about 1,300 might be considered the replacement. Kraine on his French site just reviewed the new mode and the 1500 with F.I and really linked the 1300.
> 
> 
> 
> Match BENQ DLP (W1500 vs W1300.)
> 
> 
> At first glance, the match seemed unequal between a projector € 1499 (W1500) with an interpolation device images to a projector facing the same brand but cheaper (W1300 € 999) and yet the result is exactly in reverse. The W1300 has that right out of the box with a picture of the color standard takes advantage of a different design and better optics. His image despite the brilliant color selected is free of video noise, which is unfortunately not the case that the W1500 in its final version. Both very bright floodlights illuminate both could easily our acoustically transparent screen 3 meters wide.
> 
> 
> The BenQ W1300 has confirmed the very good impressions that we did share our testbed and we can only advise you to purchase, face to W1500.
> 
> 
> I would suspect that the 1300 will be released in the US soon.
> 
> http://www.benq.com/product/projector/w1300/



Thanks rwestley. I hope they release the W1300 before the holidays. Otherwise, I'll bite the bullet and get the W1070.


----------



## OZReddog

Hi, my projector was purchased in February this year and has no sign of optical unevenness or other defects. Also no fan rattles etc. It has several hundred hours of use. Hope this helps.


One point to note (according to the specifications on the Benq website) the W1300 is only 'UXGA(1600 x 1200)' whereas the W1070 is 'up to WUXGA'. So the W1300 is NOT as high a resolution as the W1070.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6570#post_23884832
> 
> 
> I have a little non-uniformity. I'd say it was about what I'd expect for a PJ that costs less than $1,000. It hasn't changed at all in the ~500 hours on my my lamp.



Same here; slightly brighter right side but not noticeable on regular video viewing.


Hasn't gotten worst in the 700 hours I've since put on my lamp ;-)


Brightness uniformity actually affects both the (regular) TV's in my house, so I'm not super-surprised to find it on a projector of this price.


Still a very happy owner - would recommend this pj to pretty much anyone.


----------



## user141414

kbarnes701, OZReddog, kreeturez - thank you. Good to hear that the difference in brightness seems to stay constant and doesn't get worse over time.


I took a photo of what I am seeing. The shot is from the credits of "The Croods" and is the best example of what I am seeing with my specific unit. This is one of the worst scenarios since it is a bright and even light-colored background. During most content it looks fantastic, of course. The lamp timer reports 16 hours (equivalent).


I was looking to see this type of effect in photos posted on the forum but didn't come across anything that was this obvious.


For those who have seen the difference in uniformity on their unit, how does this compare? Better, worse, same, or really hard to tell?


----------



## hotjt133

Is the eye view as bad as the photo? From the photo this looks terrible... I would consider a warranty claim or exchange.


I also have an uneven brightness, but just at the top right corner (probably 1-2% of total area) and only slightly visible on a full white test image, never notice it in movies. But then I haven't watched your movie.


Yours are much much worse.


----------



## kreeturez

Agreed: a plain-white background is the best way to asses - so assuming the photo isn't making it look worse than it is, ask for an exchange; that's way worse than mine too 


(It won't get 'more' worse over time though.)


----------



## user141414

Thank you










It is hard to say if the photo is making it worse.. maybe to some degree. My eyes definitely see the difference and it bothers me. That said, it is one of those things that becomes really obvious once you know it is there. It would be great to be able to forget it










I have been debating about an exchange. I think they will send a refurb which is less than stellar - this unit is essentially brand new in terms of power-on/plugged-in hours. Purchased at the end of Dec/12 but the home theatre project was moving along at a glacial pace


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *user141414*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6570#post_23885694
> 
> 
> kbarnes701, OZReddog, kreeturez - thank you. Good to hear that the difference in brightness seems to stay constant and doesn't get worse over time.
> 
> 
> I took a photo of what I am seeing. The shot is from the credits of "The Croods" and is the best example of what I am seeing with my specific unit. This is one of the worst scenarios since it is a bright and even light-colored background. During most content it looks fantastic, of course. The lamp timer reports 16 hours (equivalent).
> 
> 
> I was looking to see this type of effect in photos posted on the forum but didn't come across anything that was this obvious.
> 
> 
> For those who have seen the difference in uniformity on their unit, how does this compare? Better, worse, same, or really hard to tell?


 

I'd say that is quite a bit worse than my unit.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6570#post_23887246
> 
> 
> I'd say that is quite a bit worse than my unit.



This is very bad. I suggest that you send it in for repair or replacement. Ask for the latest firmware on your replacement 1.07.


----------



## hotjt133

Man, after I ferried over my desktop to the Benq and played some rounds of Assasin Creed... Breathtaking! Yes I know this game has excellent visuals from LCD monitor, but never thought it could be this stunning on the PJ. Color and details much better than the LCD, even the sharpness. The entire wall sized gaming experience has gone up a level, maybe two... It now truely looks like watching a movie, one that you, not the director, takes control.


----------



## lapino




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *user141414*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6570#post_23885694
> 
> 
> kbarnes701, OZReddog, kreeturez - thank you. Good to hear that the difference in brightness seems to stay constant and doesn't get worse over time.
> 
> 
> I took a photo of what I am seeing. The shot is from the credits of "The Croods" and is the best example of what I am seeing with my specific unit. This is one of the worst scenarios since it is a bright and even light-colored background. During most content it looks fantastic, of course. The lamp timer reports 16 hours (equivalent).
> 
> 
> I was looking to see this type of effect in photos posted on the forum but didn't come across anything that was this obvious.
> 
> 
> For those who have seen the difference in uniformity on their unit, how does this compare? Better, worse, same, or really hard to tell?



Mine is about the same as this, sent it back to Benq and it should be on its way back to me by the end of this week. Hope it gets solved because it bothered me a lot since I watch a lot of movies witb subtitles.


----------



## ludusaddictus

Lurker alert but I have a few questions I've search high and low for a vent solution for the leakage on the front grill. I saw it once while I was looking at someone else's ht on the site. If any1 has any idea plzz let me know. It was a extension of vent but slanted off to side and I wanted to do same because I've worked hard getting a very dark room. Happy I scored a W1070 for 677 and denon 2112ci for 250


----------



## jevansoh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6570#post_23887246
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *user141414*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6570#post_23885694
> 
> 
> kbarnes701, OZReddog, kreeturez - thank you. Good to hear that the difference in brightness seems to stay constant and doesn't get worse over time.
> 
> 
> 
> I took a photo of what I am seeing. The shot is from the credits of "The Croods" and is the best example of what I am seeing with my specific unit. This is one of the worst scenarios since it is a bright and even light-colored background. During most content it looks fantastic, of course. The lamp timer reports 16 hours (equivalent).
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking to see this type of effect in photos posted on the forum but didn't come across anything that was this obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> For those who have seen the difference in uniformity on their unit, how does this compare? Better, worse, same, or really hard to tell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that is quite a bit worse than my unit.
Click to expand...


I would absolutely send this back.


I do think it is important to make certain the problem really is this bad though.


You need to use a 100% full white field to do this.


You can download a free test disc here on AVS (sorry, don't have the link handy but just search for AVS test disc and it will come right up) that has this pattern.


If when you display the full white pattern it still looks that bad, get rid of it.


I'm pretty lucky. I bought mine in April and it has perfect uniformity.


The fan does make a bit of a cricket sound and there is a bit of chromatic aberration which I can "mostly" get rid of with careful focus but other than the black level which I knew about before purchasing, I'm actually extremely happy with this projector and for such an inexpensive projector there doesn't seem to be a very high fail rate either which makes me even more confident in recommending it.


This definitely wouldn't be acceptable to me, though.


--J


----------



## jevansoh

I've used DVE Video Essentials, Spears & Munsil 2, and the AVS test pattern along with a combination of several different settings on the projector itself and my Oppo 103 and simply cannot get the contrast set right.


Has anyone else been able to set the contrast properly using these patterns.


I'm more of an audio/acoustics guy so bare with me here, but I "think" what this means is that this projector doesn't show blacker than black or whiter than white but if that's the case and because of that, I cannot figure out how to accurately set the brightness/contrast (although there are alternative test patterns for the brightness and I "think" I've set it properly) on this projector.


Any advice or tips would be greatly appreciated.


Also, I asked a month or two ago but nobody responded... Does this projector accept deep color and/or does it do anything with it?


Last but not least, I'm trying to figure out which color space to use by looking at the test patterns on the Spears & Munsil volume 2 disc and no matter whether I set my Oppo 103 to output RGB, or 4:4:4 or 4:4:2 it doesn't seem to make a difference on that pattern.


Is anyone else using this with an Oppo and what color space are you using? How did you go about picking it?


Thanks,


--Jason


----------



## FilmReverie

^ Are you certain it isn't the screen. I only ask as if it is not I am lost for what it could be and it does very much so look like a screen defect.


----------



## JNasty

Scored a Manufactured Refurb directly from BenQ for $675 bucks. Is there anything I should be concerned about when it arrives? Lamp time, firmware ver. Or anything else in particular? Any suggestions on a decent mount for a 9ft flat ceiling?


I'm so excited as this is my first projection!


----------



## utee05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JNasty*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6600#post_23895935
> 
> 
> Scored a Manufactured Refurb directly from BenQ for $675 bucks. Is there anything I should be concerned about when it arrives? Lamp time, firmware ver. Or anything else in particular? Any suggestions on a decent mount for a 9ft flat ceiling?
> 
> 
> I'm so excited as this is my first projection!



Check to make sure that you have the latest FW, 1.07. I believe it should since it is coming from Benq directly but just check.


For a wall mount I bought a chief rpmau mount. Got it off ebay thanks to the help of a friendly member here on avs who pointed me to a link. The mount is normally $100+ but I got mine for $55 shipped. Just had to drill some holes to fit the projector.


----------



## JNasty

Thanks for the response. I wasn't looking to spend that much on a mount. Plus I also have to a mount that will have to clear a dome light mount that extends about 4 1/2at it's lowest point from the ceiling.


----------



## hotjt133

You just need to pay extra attention to fan noise and uniform focus and uniform brightness issue on the referb. They may be possibly returned from someone with these issues.


----------



## fredxr2d2

Hi JNasty, the mount I used for mine (even though it is maybe outside your budget), is this one from Peerless: http://www.amazon.com/Projector-Ceiling-12-8IN-17-3IN-Adjustable-Extension/dp/B00155RH2I/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1383254806&sr=8-8&keywords=peerless+ceiling+mount 


It worked great for me for mounting above my drop ceiling and down low enough to be even with the top of my screen. It can also be mounted in concrete and is VERY sturdy. The only complaint is that it takes a while to adjust the projector after mounting and a little bit of elbow grease to get it to finally lock in place (proprietary screws don't help that situation). Overall, now that it is up and in place, I am extremely happy with it and how it worked out. Best of luck in your own mounting situation!


----------



## utee05

For a mount you can go with the ones from monoprice. I had one but then upgraded to a Chief RPM mount. The chief mounts and the peerless mounts allow for you to modify them easier than the monoprice mounts.


This is a similar mount to what I got. Not sure if the mini will fit the w1070 but if it does you will just need to make holes to fit the projector: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chief-Mini-Elite-Projector-Mount-RSMA237-NEW-/121014649691?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2d09035b


----------



## jmalto

Sorry if this was discussed but I could only find limited info in one other thread. I noticed when calibrating my projector that changing hue/saturation at one point would not make any change on the color space and it appears I might have been clipping the colors. One person recommended changing the unit to PC video output under the HDMI setting.


My question is, to those that have calibrated their units did you leave the HDMI setting on auto or change it? I am worried about changing it to PC, calibrate the unit, and then it look off with my DirecTV box or bluray player (using a pc hdmi output to generate the test patterns).


Thanks for any advice.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmalto*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6600#post_23899783
> 
> 
> Sorry if this was discussed but I could only find limited info in one other thread. I noticed when calibrating my projector that changing hue/saturation at one point would not make any change on the color space and it appears I might have been clipping the colors. One person recommended changing the unit to PC video output under the HDMI setting.
> 
> 
> My question is, to those that have calibrated their units did you leave the HDMI setting on auto or change it? I am worried about changing it to PC, calibrate the unit, and then it look off with my DirecTV box or bluray player (using a pc hdmi output to generate the test patterns).
> 
> 
> Thanks for any advice.



I left mine on auto. The nice thing about the Benq is that the picture is very good out of the box. With a few tweaks it can be made even better. It is amazing in this price class.


----------



## jmalto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6600#post_23899964
> 
> 
> I left mine on auto. The nice thing about the Benq is that the picture is very good out of the box. With a few tweaks it can be made even better. It is amazing in this price class.



Completely agree, this is by far one of the nicest projectors I've had for the price and I've had many projectors of all prices.


Anyone else have any input on the HDMI setting? I am going to try and do a calibration in the "PC" mode this weekend to see if it makes a difference in the color saturation/hue.


----------



## FilmReverie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6600#post_23899964
> 
> 
> I left mine on auto. The nice thing about the Benq is that the picture is very good out of the box. With a few tweaks it can be made even better. It is amazing in this price class.



Really? I found the w7000 out of the box to be rather dreafull and have heard similar things about other Benq products.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmReverie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6600#post_23901377
> 
> 
> Really? I found the w7000 out of the box to be rather dreafull and have heard similar things about other Benq products.[/quote
> 
> 
> Read the reviews most of the top reviewers have found that the color and settings were more accurate than many projectors costing two-three times the price.
> 
> 
> The BenQ's skin tones are good and again come quite close to the reference. One example came at the 29:51 mark in "Star Trek," where the reddish face of Captain Kirk -- as well as the red Starfleet uniforms, green grass, and blue sky -- looked much more natural than those from the Epson. CNET
> 
> 
> Along with a bright image, the W1070 delivers image quality that's just short of excellent. In my tests, the projector did swimmingly with most of the clips that we use to highlight problems. I saw a mild loss of shadow detail (details based on shading in dark areas) in one scene, but it was little enough that I wouldn't have noticed it if I didn't know what the scene should look like. PC Mag.
> 
> 
> I could go on and on with other reviews. That being said calibration will help and avoid issue that nearly all projectors have. I would suggest that to get the best picture out of the box use cinema mode, turn off brilliant color and use the smart eco lamp setting. I will also point out that one will not get blacks comparable to much more expensive projectors. The thing is that for the price there is noting better. I also own a JVC RS45 which I use for 2D. I use the BENQ 1070 for casual viewing, gaming, and especially 3D with no crosstalk.


----------



## FilmReverie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6600#post_23902269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmReverie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6600#post_23901377
> 
> 
> Really? I found the w7000 out of the box to be rather dreafull and have heard similar things about other Benq products.[/quote
> 
> 
> Read the reviews most of the top reviewers have found that the color and settings were more accurate than many projectors costing two-three times the price.
> 
> 
> The BenQ's skin tones are good and again come quite close to the reference. One example came at the 29:51 mark in "Star Trek," where the reddish face of Captain Kirk -- as well as the red Starfleet uniforms, green grass, and blue sky -- looked much more natural than those from the Epson. CNET
> 
> 
> Along with a bright image, the W1070 delivers image quality that's just short of excellent. In my tests, the projector did swimmingly with most of the clips that we use to highlight problems. I saw a mild loss of shadow detail (details based on shading in dark areas) in one scene, but it was little enough that I wouldn't have noticed it if I didn't know what the scene should look like. PC Mag.
> 
> 
> I could go on and on with other reviews. That being said calibration will help and avoid issue that nearly all projectors have. I would suggest that to get the best picture out of the box use cinema mode, turn off brilliant color and use the smart eco lamp setting. I will also point out that one will not get blacks comparable to much more expensive projectors. The thing is that for the price there is noting better. I also own a JVC RS45 which I use for 2D. I use the BENQ 1070 for casual viewing, gaming, and especially 3D with no crosstalk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reviews also didn't notice that the w7000 at first didn't do 1:1 pixel mapping instead it took the video downsampled to 720p then rescaled to 1080p. Yet reviews done with this issue still talked about how razer sharp it was. I'm not saying the w1070 is bad out of the box, just that I am surprised to hear it given that the w7000 isn't.
Click to expand...


----------



## Grayson73

I just bought a refurb from BenQ (via Ebay) for $677. Happy to join the club!


1. Can someone point me to the best settings?


2. What are the best 3D glasses for this projector?


----------



## meditator1

I have this anomaly too, in the lower left-hand corner. It is definitely not a screen issue, not that I actually have a screen, as I'm projecting onto a piece of blackout cloth. It showed up a couple of months back and most of the time it is a non-issue except that, as you say, it can be scene in really bright scenes. Plus, I know it's there, and I am concerned that something is wrong with the unit which should be fixed under warranty. I attempted to fill out a contact form on the Benq site a few weeks ago, but the form never went through for some reason. I have been dragging my feet about calling for support because I use the unit as my TV, and I can't stand the thought of not having it for a couple of weeks or whatever. After seeing your post, I realize I need to follow up on this. If you hear of a solution any time soon, I would appreciate hearing what it is.

Carl


----------



## JNasty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grayson73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6600#post_23903463
> 
> 
> I just bought a refurb from BenQ (via Ebay) for $677. Happy to join the club!
> 
> 
> 1. Can someone point me to the best settings?
> 
> 
> 2. What are the best 3D glasses for this projector?



Welcome to the club. There were only 2 for that price on ebay. I got the other one. Mine hasn't arrived yet and I'm still preparing my room.


----------



## bighvy76

   these are good glasses and a good setting


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6600#post_23905554
> 
> these are good glasses and a good setting



I agree, one of the best and the come with nice cases. Dimensional Optics often offers 20% off deals.


----------



## user141414




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JNasty*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6600#post_23904811
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club. There were only 2 for that price on ebay. I got the other one. Mine hasn't arrived yet and I'm still preparing my room.



I received an under-warranty exchange unit and I found that there is a 5 degrees slant on projected content (including the internal test pattern) that persists on a table as well as on my ceiling mount (excludes the feet). Also there is part of the plastic chassis broken off and missing under the lamp compartment cover.


Based on this limited experience I suggest looking over the units closely.


----------



## marti179

Hi all, I have my first projector and screen and I'm curious about the expected image quality. I'm seeing a circular pattern in the image and wondering if that is normal?


Projector: BenQ W1070, Firmware 1.06

Screen: Elite Screen Acoustically Transparent 1080P2, 100"

AVR: Yamaha RX-V673 (all content goes through this)

Projector Distance from Screen: About 8.5'

Content: DVD, Bluray, HDTV (all do the same)


I only see this during bright scenes. I don't believe this to be the rainbow effect. I've tried all different calibration/lamp settings. I can't calibrate out of this (as far as I know).

 


Is this normal?


Thanks for your feedback


John


----------



## Cowboys

NCIX has this pj for $799
http://us.ncix.com/products/?usaffiliateid=1000031502&sku=77677&vpn=W1070&manufacture=BenQ&promoid=1089


----------



## vidkidd

It could be a light distribution issue or that the upper right corner of your image may be out of focus. When focusing the image, do the final tuning with your attention on that section of the screen. Using this technique, I'm able to achieve a 100% level of focus across the displayed image.


If you are using the W1070 with a PC, you can use the attached test patterns as tiled desktop patterns to assist with dialing it in.

mappingTestPatterns.zip 53k .zip file








> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marti179*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6600#post_23906889
> 
> 
> Hi all, I have my first projector and screen and I'm curious about the expected image quality. I'm seeing a circular pattern in the image and wondering if that is normal?
> 
> 
> Projector: BenQ W1070, Firmware 1.06
> 
> Screen: Elite Screen Acoustically Transparent 1080P2, 100"
> 
> AVR: Yamaha RX-V673 (all content goes through this)
> 
> Projector Distance from Screen: About 8.5'
> 
> Content: DVD, Bluray, HDTV (all do the same)
> 
> 
> I only see this during bright scenes. I don't believe this to be the rainbow effect. I've tried all different calibration/lamp settings. I can't calibrate out of this (as far as I know).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your feedback
> 
> 
> John


It looks like you need wo


----------



## vidkidd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meditator1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6600#post_23904298
> 
> 
> I have this anomaly too, in the lower left-hand corner. It is definitely not a screen issue, not that I actually have a screen, as I'm projecting onto a piece of blackout cloth. It showed up a couple of months back and most of the time it is a non-issue except that, as you say, it can be scene in really bright scenes. Plus, I know it's there, and I am concerned that something is wrong with the unit which should be fixed under warranty. I attempted to fill out a contact form on the Benq site a few weeks ago, but the form never went through for some reason. I have been dragging my feet about calling for support because I use the unit as my TV, and I can't stand the thought of not having it for a couple of weeks or whatever. After seeing your post, I realize I need to follow up on this. If you hear of a solution any time soon, I would appreciate hearing what it is.
> 
> Carl



We may be looking at a bad production of W1700's with optics that SHOULD have failed Quality Assurance at the manufacturer and at BenQ. When was your device manufactured?


----------



## LFM2

Hello Marti179. I don't think your unit is defective. The circular pattern is probably caused by the small perforations necessary for an acoustically transparent screen. This has been mentioned earlier in the thread and was noticed with XD fabric screens and also on moleskin Spandex screens. If you turn down the brightness the effect will lessen. The brightness will settle down naturally by the time the bulb has 100 or more hours.


----------



## vidkidd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LFM2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6600#post_23907160
> 
> 
> Hello Marti179. I don't think your unit is defective. The circular pattern is probably caused by the small perforations necessary for an acoustically transparent screen. This has been mentioned earlier in the thread and was noticed with XD fabric screens and also on moleskin Spandex screens. If you turn down the brightness the effect will lessen. The brightness will settle down naturally by the time the bulb has 100 or more hours.



Do both posters have the same screen?


----------



## meditator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidkidd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6600#post_23907111
> 
> 
> We may be looking at a bad production of W1700's with optics that SHOULD have failed Quality Assurance at the manufacturer and at BenQ. When was your device manufactured?


February of this year. The thing is, it didn't look like that initially, and given my less than elegant setup, the image has been superb. I updated to the 1.06 firmware right after that became available and wondered if that might not have been an issue, but I doubt that as no one seems to have had any issues except for the unfortunate few who may have bricked their projectors trying. The only other issue I've had is that sometimes the remote doesn't work to shut the unit off, load menus, etc. I bought a refurb Harmony 700 and even that is wonky from time to time too. Weird. I am finally ready to mount this thing ( had to scrape popcorn off the ceiling first,) so I want to have this resolved before I install the mount and run the hdmi cable to my receiver.

Carl


----------



## vidkidd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meditator1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6630#post_23907529
> 
> 
> February of this year. The thing is, it didn't look like that initially, and given my less than elegant setup, the image has been superb. I updated to the 1.06 firmware right after that became available and wondered if that might not have been an issue, but I doubt that as no one seems to have had any issues except for the unfortunate few who may have bricked their projectors trying. The only other issue I've had is that sometimes the remote doesn't work to shut the unit off, load menus, etc. I bought a refurb Harmony 700 and even that is wonky from time to time too. Weird. I am finally ready to mount this thing ( had to scrape popcorn off the ceiling first,) so I want to have this resolved before I install the mount and run the hdmi cable to my receiver.
> 
> Carl



What ever it is, the shape is very similar The variance in screen location may be a result in the orientation of what ever object is failing at the time of manufacture. If you can, project 4x4.gif from the attached zip file as a tiled background on your screen from a PC or a MAC over HDMI, It will expose any issues with image warping, focus and image clarity, etc.

mappingTestPatterns.zip 53k .zip file


----------



## LFM2

meditator1 is the horizontal rainbow effect an artifact of the picture taking or is it really there? A similar effect has been reported and it seems that it was a problem with the bulb. See post 5738 by JaMir. He solved the problem by changing the bulb. He also posted some pics of his disassembled projector taken when he cleaned the light path to remove dustblobs. I'm thinking that the bulb may be responsible for all the problems.


----------



## meditator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidkidd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6630#post_23907654
> 
> 
> What ever it is, the shape is very similar The variance in screen location may be a result in the orientation of what ever object is failing at the time of manufacture. If you can, project 4x4.gif from the attached zip file as a tiled background on your screen from a PC or a MAC over HDMI, It will expose any issues with image warping, focus and image clarity, etc.
> 
> mappingTestPatterns.zip 53k .zip file


I will, thanks. My PC is connected, so perhaps I can take a look after school today/tonight.

Carl


----------



## meditator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LFM2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6630#post_23907782
> 
> 
> meditator1 is the horizontal rainbow effect an artifact of the picture taking or is it really there? A similar effect has been reported and it seems that it was a problem with the bulb. See post 5738 by JaMir. He solved the problem by changing the bulb. He also posted some pics of his disassembled projector taken when he cleaned the light path to remove dustblobs. I'm thinking that the bulb may be responsible for all the problems.


Yep, it's there. Looks almost like a reflection of filament strands or something. Haven't seen the inside of a dlp bulb in years, so I can't remember what that looks like. Ha.

Carl


----------



## meditator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thunder_God_Thor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6630#post_23908281
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Oh no it seems we both have the same problem!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the issue is... because the PJ is only 9 months old. I see the same rainbow colors in that spot too. How long is the warranty on this projector again? If anyone knows what this problem is please post!!!! Could it be dust blobs? I thought DLP pj's had sealed light-paths....


Warranty is a year I believe. Misery loves company.







We'll find a solution, I'm sure. We're still under warranty, and there are too many experienced, helpful members here for us not to see that this is fixed.

Carl


----------



## rraman

My theater room is 28 ft * 16 ft with 9 ft ceiling with blue-boarded for the first 18 ft and the remaining 10 ft is 8 ft high drop-down acoustical ceilings (for easy wire management). Both sections are separated by 10 inch wide wood LVL (laminated veneer lumber) that runs across the room where the DP Highlite 260 is mounted for the past 2 years. I am looking to buy a cheap second projector for TV and may be 3D viewing to save the high priced lamp of highlite. w1070 would be the perfect fit in my Theater room if I can get it mounted on or above the LVL where the 9 ft blue-board ceilings drops in to 8 ft. I should be able to shelf mount or use a wall mount for w1070 in that space. I really need to hide the white/grey color of the projector from the visibility.

My screen size is 150 * 64 inches 2.35 curved screen. My goal is to view 16:9 for TV and 2.35 for 3D. I am planning to achieve this using currently installed Lumegen.

Note that the wire management can only feasible through the drop ceilings.

Projector calculator at http://www.eliteprojectorcalculator.com/ gives the throw range between 14 and 18 ft which is perfect. I need to look at Lumegen to see how to setup a 16:9 screen size to get shrunk 131 * 64 inches picture.

Is this setup feasible?

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## Dankir

Just ordered my w1070 and going to pair it with a Elune Reference 4k 106". Which seems to be a common setup for several other users. Primarily going to use it for gaming, can we get some more pictures up here?


----------



## niccolo

What longer HDMI cables are folks finding work well with the W1070?


I've tried lots of searches, on this thread and on the forum more generally, but am not coming up with the info I need. I need a ~20 foot cable for a ceiling mount setup, 15 feet is cutting things a tad too tight on the setup. Given the length and possible 3D use, high-speed seems like a no-brainer, ethernet and audio return presumably unnecessary. Some folks have apparently had to trim the connectors on their cables to get them to seat properly into the W1070, presumably there are some brands/models that should work fine out of the box, and especially for redmere-type cables with electronics in the plug, I don't think I'd want to be trimming.


Options so far seem to be:


- 30-ft Monoprice redmere, that's the next shortest length after 15-foot, that would leave me with a big spool of unneeded extra length, http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10255&cs_id=1025507&p_id=9170&seq=1&format=2 


- 25 ft AmazonBasics with all the features, still pretty long when what I really need is about 16-17 feet of cable, http://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-High-Speed-HDMI-Cable-Ethernet/dp/B00870ZLJ0/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1383593067&sr=1-6&keywords=amazon+basics+hdmi+cable 


Advice welcome!


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6630#post_23910429
> 
> 
> What longer HDMI cables are folks finding work well with the W1070?
> 
> 
> I've tried lots of searches, on this thread and on the forum more generally, but am not coming up with the info I need. I need a ~20 foot cable for a ceiling mount setup, 15 feet is cutting things a tad too tight on the setup. Given the length and possible 3D use, high-speed seems like a no-brainer, ethernet and audio return presumably unnecessary. Some folks have apparently had to trim the connectors on their cables to get them to seat properly into the W1070, presumably there are some brands/models that should work fine out of the box, and especially for redmere-type cables with electronics in the plug, I don't think I'd want to be trimming.
> 
> 
> Options so far seem to be:
> 
> 
> - 30-ft Monoprice redmere, that's the next shortest length after 15-foot, that would leave me with a big spool of unneeded extra length, http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10255&cs_id=1025507&p_id=9170&seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> - 25 ft AmazonBasics with all the features, still pretty long when what I really need is about 16-17 feet of cable, http://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-High-Speed-HDMI-Cable-Ethernet/dp/B00870ZLJ0/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1383593067&sr=1-6&keywords=amazon+basics+hdmi+cable
> 
> 
> Advice welcome!



I have tried several cables and have found that the Redmere cables work great. You will have no issue with the 30 foot redmere cable. In fact that is the one I am using. I have also replaced all of my other cables with Monoprice Redmere.


----------



## 04rex

+1 for Redmere. Mine is either 30ft or 50 ft, don't remember. But it works great so far.


----------



## niccolo

I have a second question that may be more controversial. I'm in a rental unit and don't have the option of installing a dedicated outlet on the ceiling. So my plan is to get a longer power cord and run it up the wall and across the ceiling to the projector. The original power cord is 18 AWG, since I'll have a longer run (15 ft minimum, and the next longer cable will give me a bit more flexibility, so I'll probably go with that), it seems to make sense to get a thicker cable, e.g. this 25-foot, 14 AWG model from Monoprice rated to 15 amps: http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10228&cs_id=1022801&p_id=5295&seq=1&format=2 


Feedback?


----------



## niccolo

Finally, in addition to the power cable question, I'd welcome feedback on mount options. (And yes, I've extensively browsed what's already available on the forums.) I'm looking to spend a relatively modest amount, I'm willing to go to $100 or even a little higher, but more than that seems overkill for a ~$900 projector. Both Peerless and Chief get strong reviews, with the latter garnering somewhat stronger reviews but for fancier mounts that are a bit beyond my preferred budget. Options:


- Peerless PRG-UNV (old model), $95, only available in black as they sell off the old stock (would prefer white to blend in better with ceiling and projector), seems like a solid choice: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TXNS6G/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER 


- Peerless PRG-PRO or PRG-S (these seems to be the same thing, plus the Peerless website lists a PRS-S that seems to be the same), this seems to be the replacement for the old PRG, with the same functionality but modified to be cheaper to produce, and looks a little less nice, white doesn't seem to be available yet, http://www.amazon.com/Peerless-PRGUNV-PRG-PRO-Universal-Projector/dp/B00BVW69LA/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1383601638&sr=8-6&keywords=peerless+projector+mount 


- Chief RPAU, ~$100 (including shipping) in silver, not geared which is suboptimal for fine adjustment, the geared Chief mounts are $200+, which exceeds the budget, http://www.amazon.com/Chief-RPAU-Universal-Projector-Ceiling/dp/B000BVOP6I/ref=sr_1_1?rps=1&ie=UTF8&qid=1383600960&sr=8-1&keywords=chief+projector+mount


----------



## meditator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thunder_God_Thor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6630#post_23909718
> 
> 
> Yup it sure does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, we should be able to find a solution to this with the help of AVS! So do you think its a bulb issue then? Have you contacted BenQ yet about this? Im thinking maybe its just best to contact BenQ and do what I dont want to... send it it and be PJ less for a few weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figure like you said its under warranty and they will just have to fix it.
> 
> 
> BTW, I think the size of this rainbow looking spot has increased on my PJ... I cant be certain but I will check later today or tomorrow to verify if its actually getting larger.



Goodness, I hope that isn't the case. Interestingly enough, when this first appeared, it ran diagonally from the top of one corner to the bottom. As you might imagine, I was so bummed. When I turned the projector on the next day, it had "settled" into its current location.

Carl


----------



## meditator1

@Nicolo I bought a couple of the BlueRigger cables from Amazon and they work fine. However they are really thick, heavy cables. A lot people here recommend the Redmere so I picked up a 40 ft length for $58 delivered, to use for my ceiling installation. Haven't even opened the package, but I'm pretty sure they are considerably thinner which should make them easier to run from PJ to avr.

Carl


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6630#post_23910928
> 
> 
> - Peerless PRG-UNV (old model), $95, only available in black as they sell off the old stock (would prefer white to blend in better with ceiling and projector), seems like a solid choice: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TXNS6G/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=


I bought this in white a few months ago. I'd never mounted a projector before, and I can't imagine it could get much easier than this. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend it.


----------



## meditator1





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meditator1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6630#post_23908676
> 
> 
> I will, thanks. My PC is connected, so perhaps I can take a look after school today/tonight.
> 
> Carl





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidkidd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6630#post_23907654
> 
> 
> What ever it is, the shape is very similar The variance in screen location may be a result in the orientation of what ever object is failing at the time of manufacture. If you can, project 4x4.gif from the attached zip file as a tiled background on your screen from a PC or a MAC over HDMI, It will expose any issues with image warping, focus and image clarity, etc.
> 
> mappingTestPatterns.zip 53k .zip file



Thanks vidkidd. Loaded the 4x4 .gif, and other than the "thing" in the corner (ha!) the image seems uniform and sharp. That being said however, I have no idea what I'm supposed to be looking for or seeing. I do see something that I have never noticed before, a hot spot (?) a slightly brighter area right above the Windows taskbar at the midpoint horizontally. Not sure about that, but it is fantastic learning to "see." The problem is the more I learn, the more I want something "better," and if the truth be told, this projector continues to amaze and satisfy. I am so grateful to have been able to purchase it.

Carl


----------



## niccolo

Thanks all for the feedback! Wish I could find the old Peerless PRG-UNV in white, but no luck, so I went with black. Also ordered the 30-foot regular Redmere, not the super slim stuff, and a 25-foot 14 AWG power cord, both of which I'll run up the wall in a conduit (my assumption is that the proximity of the power cord won't mess up the digital signal in the HDMI cable, hope that's correct!).


This forum is a pretty fantastic resource.


----------



## niccolo

One other thing that baffles me: my projector needs to be positioned three inches to the left of the center of the screen to cast a proper image (when sitting upright on a coffee table--the acid test will be whether this reverses when I hang it upside down from the ceiling). This makes no sense at all, so I've remeasured and calculated many times, but it seems consistent. The only semi-plausible explanations I can come up with are that my walls are skewed a bit from being perfect right angles (though they look right-angled to me) or that there's something analogous to horizontal lens shift about my particular W1070, which would presumably be a defect.


EDIT: Flipped projector and inverted image, lens position stays the same, so the issue is the angle of my walls, not my projector.


----------



## Skylinestar

Can anyone recommend a good ND filter to tame the brightness? Link to ebay or amazon would be nice.

How do you attach the ND filter to the front of the projector? Duct tape?


----------



## meditator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thunder_God_Thor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6630#post_23912193
> 
> 
> Hey Carl,
> 
> 
> So I can confirm after watching a couple episodes of Haven on the PJ today that the "blob" has increased in size. It is now practically in a "snake" like shape going from the top to basically the bottom of the screen. So it HAS definitely increased in size. Didn't get a chance to take a pic but I will tomorrow and post. Im not sure waiting around and posting on here will do tbh as its just us replying to each other! I think Im going to contact BenQ and ship the PJ off to them to fix as its under warranty. If I had to take a WILD GUESS its the bulb that is creating this problem. Im thinking the bulb is cracking?.... but again like I said its a wild guess. Plus my PJ is on the first one's made so Im sure there are FW updates they can do as well while they have it.


That sounds like a plan. You are right, it is the only way to know definitively, but it is nice having the "connectedness" to others who enjoy having a projector. I'm eager to hear what Benq tells you. Thanks.

Carl


----------



## meditator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6630#post_23912510
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good ND filter to tame the brightness? Link to ebay or amazon would be nice.
> 
> How do you attach the ND filter to the front of the projector? Duct tape?


If you use the search function at the top of the page, you will see that there are numerous posts relating to ND filters. I know that searching the thread can be a bit daunting as the thread has become quite large ( I have had some difficulty myself, it may take a while.) Try looking on page 200(?) I think there is some good info there. I don't use one, but I think others have suggested that you purchase a high quality filter--glass not plastic. I'm sure that someone with some actual experience will chime in to help you.

Carl


----------



## niccolo

Newbie question related to ND filters that I haven't seen addressed: What are the trade-offs between using an ND filter and just turning down the projector brightness, for example by using Eco mode or literally turning down the brightness setting? Turning down the brightness would presumably extend lamp life, does it degrade the picture in ways the ND filter doesn't? Insights appreciated!


----------



## vidkidd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meditator1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6630#post_23911749
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks vidkidd. Loaded the 4x4 .gif, and other than the "thing" in the corner (ha!) the image seems uniform and sharp. That being said however, I have no idea what I'm supposed to be looking for or seeing. I do see something that I have never noticed before, a hot spot (?) a slightly brighter area right above the Windows taskbar at the midpoint horizontally. Not sure about that, but it is fantastic learning to "see." The problem is the more I learn, the more I want something "better," and if the truth be told, this projector continues to amaze and satisfy. I am so grateful to have been able to purchase it.
> 
> Carl



When projecting 4x4 across the screen, you get a perfect grid, displayed every 4th row of pixels in a horizontal and vertical pattern. This makes a difficult task of attaining a full field of focus evenly across the entire image relatively easy.


Image 1 - a section of the screen in focus.
 


Image 2 - a section of the screen out of focus
 


Image 3 - the screen fully in focus, illustrating uneven light distribution in on a 1080ST. Note: The vertical line off center right is due to a tiled 1280x720 image rather than a 4x4 image.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6630#post_23914042
> 
> 
> Newbie question related to ND filters that I haven't seen addressed: What are the trade-offs between using an ND filter and just turning down the projector brightness, for example by using Eco mode or literally turning down the brightness setting? Turning down the brightness would presumably extend lamp life, does it degrade the picture in ways the ND filter doesn't? Insights appreciated!


 

This PJ is very bright. Some people (eg those with short throw distances or higher gain screens) may find that the brightness cannot be turned down sufficiently to give the correct 16 foot lamberts required for projection in a darkened theater. If that is the case, a ND filter will help by cutting the light emission 'at source'. I found I needed a ND filter until I had about 200 hours on the lamp - after the initial brightness had 'worn off' the lamp I no longer needed the filter.


----------



## CheYC

I too started off using an ND2 filter and eventually lost it around 200 hours. Even in Eco mode with contrast at like 45 I was getting 27 ftL for the first 150 or so hours, way too bright. I re-calibrated at 200 hours to 19 ftL (eco mode and contrast of 45 on 1.1 gain screen) and am hoping it will only drift down to 15 or 16 over the next thousand or so hours. when I'm watching football during the day I usually just shift to normal lamp mode and that does the trick for the little bit of ambient light that leaks in.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6630#post_23914278
> 
> 
> I too started off using an ND2 filter and eventually lost it around 200 hours. Even in Eco mode with contrast at like 45 I was getting 27 ftL for the first 150 or so hours, way too bright. I re-calibrated at 200 hours to 19 ftL (eco mode and contrast of 45 on 1.1 gain screen) and am hoping it will only drift down to 15 or 16 over the next thousand or so hours. when I'm watching football during the day I usually just shift to normal lamp mode and that does the trick for the little bit of ambient light that leaks in.


 

Yes, the lamp seems to lose quite a bit of brightness early in its life, then stabilises somewhat.  For this reason, it may not be worth buying an expensive filter, if it is only going to be used for the first 200 hours or so.


----------



## anonymoustache


I tried reading as many posts as possible and couldn't find the following information, so I apologize if its already been said.

 

I just received my BenQ W1080ST from Amazon and it was shipped with the 1.03 firmware so no risky update process there. Waiting on my screen material from carls screen to really test it out but it looked pretty good on an unpainted piece of drywall FWIW.

 

I thought that the 1.03 update would bring faster input switching, but it still takes around 10 seconds. I'll really only use the one and switch on my receiver, but just FYI.

 

 

To clarify another issue I'm having, one post said that some of the best 3D glasses were (2) for $58 which is  http://www.amazon.com/3DTV-Corp-DLP-LINK-Projectors-Mitsubishi/dp/B004G2VJM6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1383683330&sr=8-3&keywords=dlp+3d+glasses

 

but when I clicked on it, it linked me to these:  http://www.amazon.com/Rechargeable-Shutter-ViewSonic-DLP-Link-Projector/dp/B00DULY02A/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1383683493&sr=8-7&keywords=dlp+3d+glasses+144

 

Just wanted to clarify which is was because the second link doesn't have any ratings. I'm also open to another suggestion should someone have one


----------



## JNasty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *utee05*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6600#post_23896412
> 
> 
> Check to make sure that you have the latest FW, 1.07. I believe it should since it is coming from Benq directly but just check.
> 
> 
> For a wall mount I bought a chief rpmau mount. Got it off ebay thanks to the help of a friendly member here on avs who pointed me to a link. The mount is normally $100+ but I got mine for $55 shipped. Just had to drill some holes to fit the projector.



Got my PJ today. Unfortunately, it came with FW 1.05 but I upgraded to FW1.07 without a hitch. Now I must wait for my screen and mount to come tomorrow. I got a mount on from monoprice. Any tips on or suggestions to make the process easier (smooth)?


----------



## anonymoustache


Here comes another question I should know but I just can't find the answer.

 

How to I get the projector to output 1080p? Both my source of PS3 and Apple TV are outputting 1080P and I can't get it to say anything but 720p 60hz. Anyone know how to change it to 1080p?

 

Update: I called BenQ and they didn't have an answer for me.

 

Things that work on my tv in 1080p:

PS3 cross media bar

PS3 and appletv Netflix

appletv HBOGO

Blu-rays through the ps3.

 

On the w1080st the only thing that will play in 1080p is a blu ray disc. Everything else shows up as 720p.

 

This is going to be pretty disappointing if I can't get any of my content in full HD...


----------



## jmalto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anonymoustache*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6660#post_23914463
> 
> 
> I tried reading as many posts as possible and couldn't find the following information, so I apologize if its already been said.
> 
> 
> I just received my BenQ W1080ST from Amazon and it was shipped with the 1.03 firmware so no risky update process there. Waiting on my screen material from carls screen to really test it out but it looked pretty good on an unpainted piece of drywall FWIW.
> 
> 
> I thought that the 1.03 update would bring faster input switching, but it still takes around 10 seconds. I'll really only use the one and switch on my receiver, but just FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> To clarify another issue I'm having, one post said that some of the best 3D glasses were (2) for $58 which is  http://www.amazon.com/3DTV-Corp-DLP-LINK-Projectors-Mitsubishi/dp/B004G2VJM6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1383683330&sr=8-3&keywords=dlp+3d+glasses
> 
> 
> but when I clicked on it, it linked me to these:  http://www.amazon.com/Rechargeable-Shutter-ViewSonic-DLP-Link-Projector/dp/B00DULY02A/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1383683493&sr=8-7&keywords=dlp+3d+glasses+144
> 
> 
> Just wanted to clarify which is was because the second link doesn't have any ratings. I'm also open to another suggestion should someone have one



The latest 1080 firmware is 1.04 and it has some small improvements over 1.03, I would update. I will provide my source settings when I get a chance, it pretty much eliminated source searching lag time in between channel surfing.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmalto*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6660#post_23915123
> 
> 
> The latest 1080 firmware is 1.04 and it has some small improvements over 1.03, I would update. I will provide my source settings when I get a chance, it pretty much eliminated source searching lag time in between channel surfing.



The latest firmware is not 1.04 but 107. Do a search and you will find update information. I think the information is on page 180 or 181


----------



## anonymoustache

That's for the 1070 though right? The 1080st is only 1.04 if I'm not mistaken. I'm still not sure that will cure my 720p problem though.


----------



## OZReddog

Absolutely correct. W1070 version 1.07 (for the W1070) and W1080ST is 1.04 (specifically for the W1080) DO NOT use the 1.04 edition for the W1070!


DO NOT attempt to put the wrong version on the wrong projector.


Sorry, no idea if the W1080ST version 1.04 will address your issues as I only have the W1070.


----------



## imarun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anonymoustache*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6660#post_23915828
> 
> 
> That's for the 1070 though right? The 1080st is only 1.04 if I'm not mistaken. I'm still not sure that will cure my 720p problem though.



Did you try to reset display settings on ps3/appletv? It should be able to recognize it. The only other problem could be the cable. If the cable is not good enough to carry 1080p/60Hz then it will reduce the resolution.


----------



## vidkidd

I ran some more tests tonight with Windows Media Center locked up. It should make everyone who chose a BenQ projector over an Epson feel much better.

*BenQ 1080ST*
 


*Epson 2030 "FINE" image processing mode*. "FINE" = major frame lag for gaming - Still no match for DLP.
 


*Epson 2030 "FAST" image processing mode.* Fast needs to be replace with another 4 letter word.


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6660#post_23916150
> 
> 
> One of my last posts in this thread was made about 5 months ago to say that my third W1070 was cricket-free and blessed with reasonably good focus across the entire screen. I have been enjoying it since (mediocre blacks and all), just happy to have a unit that performed like a fully developed consumer product rather than an engineering sample.
> 
> 
> Sadly, over the last few weeks the crickets have returned to my theater, chirping louder and louder. This marked the beginning of the end for my second unit which died of fan failure/over heating at about 400 hours. Number 3 is heading for 800 hours and though the noise has gone from barely a whisper to "I want to beat it with a hammer." I will grin and bare it. Thankfully I bought it at Costco which means two years of hassle free warranty. Hopefully by then UltraHD/4K/2160P or whatever they end up calling it will be a reality and I can let this disposable hunk of plastic burst into flames.
> 
> 
> For those of you who have reached 2000+ trouble free hours I salute you. You are either lucky or I am doing something wrong.
> 
> 
> Disgruntled rant over. Time to be soothed by the song of crickets.


I wish I would have known Costco had them for sale... I bought mine from Amazon and I am on my second one now.. The first one started the cricket noise in the first 30 days...This one now has almost 1200 hours on it and the crickets are singing again!







I do not want to be without a projector, so I am holding out for a complete failure.


----------



## meditator1

Epson 2030 "FAST" image processing mode. Fast needs to be replace with another 4 letter word.

Good one.









c


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6660#post_23916023
> 
> 
> Absolutely correct. W1070 version 1.07 (for the W1070) and W1080ST is 1.04 (specifically for the W1080) DO NOT use the 1.04 edition for the W1070!
> 
> 
> DO NOT attempt to put the wrong version on the wrong projector.
> 
> 
> Sorry, no idea if the W1080ST version 1.04 will address your issues as I only have the W1070.



Yes never try to use different firmware for your projector. I misread that you had a 1080 since this is the 1070 thread. It is correct that the W1070 latest is 1.07 the 1080 1.04


I am also not surprised that the 1070 appears sharper than the Epson. DLP often seems sharper.


----------



## rraman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rraman*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6630#post_23908875
> 
> 
> My theater room is 28 ft * 16 ft with 9 ft ceiling with blue-boarded for the first 18 ft and the remaining 10 ft is 8 ft high drop-down acoustical ceilings (for easy wire management). Both sections are separated by 10 inch wide wood LVL (laminated veneer lumber) that runs across the room where the DP Highlite 260 is mounted for the past 2 years. I am looking to buy a cheap second projector for TV and may be 3D viewing to save the high priced lamp of highlite. w1070 would be the perfect fit in my Theater room if I can get it mounted on or above the LVL where the 9 ft blue-board ceilings drops in to 8 ft. I should be able to shelf mount or use a wall mount for w1070 in that space. I really need to hide the white/grey color of the projector from the visibility.
> 
> My screen size is 150 * 64 inches 2.35 curved screen. My goal is to view 16:9 for TV and 2.35 for 3D. I am planning to achieve this using currently installed Lumegen.
> 
> Note that the wire management can only feasible through the drop ceilings.
> 
> Projector calculator at http://www.eliteprojectorcalculator.com/ gives the throw range between 14 and 18 ft which is perfect. I need to look at Lumegen to see how to setup a 16:9 screen size to get shrunk 131 * 64 inches picture.
> 
> Is this setup feasible?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input.



Either I confused everyone or my question is not clear enough. Let me rephrase my question. Anybody using W1070 with Lumegen & large 2:35 screen (150" * 63") and setup to watch 2:35 for movies & 16:9 for tv formats?

Thanks again.


----------



## anonymoustache




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imarun*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6660#post_23916085
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try to reset display settings on ps3/appletv? It should be able to recognize it. The only other problem could be the cable. If the cable is not good enough to carry 1080p/60Hz then it will reduce the resolution.


Do you know how I can reset the settings? When I hooked up the projector to the ps3, it prompted me that it has 3d and asked if I could see the image. I said yes and the ps3 told me its not in 1080p. Pj info said 720p. I'm using a high speed 10ft monoprice cable that works fine when transmitting 1080p to the tv.

 

Does anyone know if it could actually be 1080p, but the projector mistakenly says that its 720p?



Update. I had to turn the up conversion OFF on my pioneer sc-1222k. For some reason it doesn't play well with the W1080ST.


On another note I randomly have three circles on the left side of my image. I called Ben Q and they said that they have a few faulty DLP chips. Sometimes it works just fine and sometimes they appear on the screen. I'll be exchanging it with amazon.


----------



## hotjt133

After the firmware update it needs to do a reset. The reset is in the menu, not hard to find.


----------



## meditator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thunder_God_Thor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6660#post_23920330
> 
> 
> Ok so here is a video and some pics of the issue. And yes without a doubt the "blob" has now spread from just being at the top to being all the way through the entire screen now. Im going to get in touch with BenQ tomorrow for sure and have this sent off for repairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's same monster. Ha. What I have now doesn't move, but it sure did when it covered the screen. Can't wait to hear what Benq tells you. Maybe you could drop me a note at my [email protected] ? Thanks for the update.
> 
> Carl


----------



## bdjncox

Just got my W1070 yesterday. It's my first projector and I must admit, I was blown away! And since I don't have my screen yet, I was projecting it on a textured, dark brown wall. Can't wait to see what it looks like with a proper screen.


Question though. I'm assuming the best way to decide on a screen size is to go ahead and ceiling mount the projector, adjust the picture on the wall to my preference and then just measure the size of that image?


Is that an accurate way of doing this with the W1070?


----------



## RTK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdjncox*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6660#post_23922069
> 
> 
> Question though. I'm assuming the best way to decide on a screen size is to go ahead and ceiling mount the projector, adjust the picture on the wall to my preference and then just measure the size of that image?
> 
> 
> Is that an accurate way of doing this with the W1070?



If you have a specific place you need to mount the projector, thats one way of determining your options but it would be easier to just measure the room taking into consideration your desired seating distance and then look at the Projector Calculator


----------



## sbddvm

The projection calculator over at Projector Central indicates that at a throw distance of 11', this pj will create a 116" diagonal image. Is this at 100% zoomed in, 100% zoomed out, or half way? Or another way of asking, is that the largest image it can produce at that TD? If so, can I zoom it down to 110"?


btw - I have a 110" screen


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbddvm*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6660#post_23922657
> 
> 
> The projection calculator over at Projector Central indicates that at a throw distance of 11', this pj will create a 116" diagonal image. Is this at 100% zoomed in, 100% zoomed out, or half way? Or another way of asking, is that the largest image it can produce at that TD? If so, can I zoom it down to 110"?
> 
> 
> btw - I have a 110' screen


The zoom slider is in the middle.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdjncox*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6660#post_23922069
> 
> 
> Just got my W1070 yesterday. It's my first projector and I must admit, I was blown away! And since I don't have my screen yet, I was projecting it on a textured, dark brown wall. Can't wait to see what it looks like with a proper screen.
> 
> 
> Question though. I'm assuming the best way to decide on a screen size is to go ahead and ceiling mount the projector, adjust the picture on the wall to my preference and then just measure the size of that image?
> 
> 
> Is that an accurate way of doing this with the W1070?



Don't do that unless remounting isn't a big deal--the projector has a very limited zoom range. Instead, use it on a coffee table/box/etc. until you've decided on the preferred screen size. Then mount it near the farthest end of the zoom range to maximize contrast, depth of field, and image quality through the best part of the lens with only a modest reduction in brightness, plus you'll be keeping it as much out of your peripheral vision as possible.


----------



## sbddvm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6660#post_23922890
> 
> 
> The zoom slider is in the middle.



I saw that but I must not understand how to use it right. As I move the zoom slider, the throw distance changes. I need that fixed at 11', then determine min/max image size at that distance.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbddvm*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6660#post_23922936
> 
> 
> I saw that but I must not understand how to use it right. As I move the zoom slider, the throw distance changes. I need that fixed at 11', then determine min/max image size at that distance.



After you make some adjustments in the calculator, you'll need to go back and fix others--it's not designed to allow you to hold certain things constant. A bit annoying but not that much trouble to get what you need...


----------



## bdjncox

I should have been more clear. I did set the projector up on a table and find a screen size that I like playing around with the zoom.


----------



## sbddvm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6660#post_23922957
> 
> 
> After you make some adjustments in the calculator, you'll need to go back and fix others--it's not designed to allow you to hold certain things constant. A bit annoying but not that much trouble to get what you need...



Oh, I see. Thanks.


----------



## vidkidd

Some additional information to keep you confused.


From what I've seen, the only way The 1080ST/W1070 can achieve a clean 1:1 focus over the entire projection area is to mount the projector at with it's Optical Zoom lens set to a maximum size at the distance that works for the size of your screen. Do not count on using any digital zoom or keystone as they destroy the pixel map and any hope of true clarity. Anything less will keep the projector from throwing a "clean" image. IMO, color and luminance calibration are secondary to attaining a proper focus.


Also watch out for a rattling fan - it only gets worse with time as BenQ appears to have shipped a number of w1070/1080ST units with fans that should have failed the QA process and never made their way to the production line.


----------



## Dankir

Just got my W1070 setup with my Elunevision 4k screen. Blown away completely, my first projector ever and the image is great. Very happy with the purchase, will post pics soon.


----------



## terminal33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidkidd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6660#post_23923016
> 
> 
> Some additional information to keep you confused.
> 
> 
> From what I've seen, the only way The 1080ST/W1070 can achieve a clean 1:1 focus over the entire projection area is to mount the projector at with it's Optical Zoom lens set to a maximum size at the distance that works for the size of your screen. Do not count on using any digital zoom or keystone as they destroy the pixel map and any hope of true clarity. Anything less will keep the projector from throwing a "clean" image. IMO, color and luminance calibration are secondary to attaining a proper focus.
> 
> 
> Also watch out for a rattling fan - it only gets worse with time as BenQ appears to have shipped a number of w1070/1080ST units with fans that should have failed the QA process and never made their way to the production line.



So to get the "best" picture I should spin the optical zoom all the way to the "+" sign? I've always wondered about this.


----------



## vidkidd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terminal33*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6690#post_23923779
> 
> 
> So to get the "best" picture I should spin the optical zoom all the way to the "+" sign? I've always wondered about this.



With the attached file, display the 4x4.gif as a tiled desktop pattern from Windows or OS X over HDMI.


Push the Optics to a full zoom (largest image projected) and bring the image into focus. The upper right corner of the screen is where you want to dial in the final focus. When that region pops into focus, the rest of the image is brought in at the same time. If you go too far, the upper right corner gains focus and the rest of the image looses clarity,


Based on the optics in the W1070 or the 1080ST, I found it near impossible to attain a full frame of focus without pushing Zoom to it's max.


I use my Projector for more than watching movies and value clarity throughout the entire image. Especially when watching sports or playing the game on the x360/PS3 or Windows. What's the point of having the game action in focus if the interface elements are blurry?



mappingTestPatterns.zip 53k .zip file


----------



## dianjinluntan


you are right,it would be great if it even hit half that and was still not completely dim. thank you


----------



## FilmReverie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidkidd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6660#post_23923016
> 
> 
> Some additional information to keep you confused.
> 
> 
> From what I've seen, the only way The 1080ST/W1070 can achieve a clean 1:1 focus over the entire projection area is to mount the projector at with it's Optical Zoom lens set to a maximum size at the distance that works for the size of your screen. Do not count on using any digital zoom or keystone as they destroy the pixel map and any hope of true clarity. Anything less will keep the projector from throwing a "clean" image. IMO, color and luminance calibration are secondary to attaining a proper focus.
> 
> 
> Also watch out for a rattling fan - it only gets worse with time as BenQ appears to have shipped a number of w1070/1080ST units with fans that should have failed the QA process and never made their way to the production line.



You are not going to get perfect focus across the entire image at this price point, you can get close and your steps will help there. But you have to spend a lot more money to get anywhere near 'perfect' focus across the entire image.


----------



## vidkidd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FilmReverie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6690#post_23924343
> 
> 
> You are not going to get perfect focus across the entire image at this price point, you can get close and your steps will help there. But you have to spend a lot more money to get anywhere near 'perfect' focus across the entire image.



I guess this isn't in focus?? Im hitting a clean focus field across the image, holding up against my legacy Sanyo PLV-Z3, and retired Sony XBR SXRD RPTV.

 

The is the level of focus I display edge to edge. So yes, you can attain a clean image edge to edge at this price point.














Now light even distribution is another thing all together... and is something that BenQ's designs definitely have issues with.


----------



## meditator1

Thanks again vidkidd for posting those images. It is helpful using that 4x4 .gif to see what the unit is projecting in terms of focus uniformity. I have a couple of questions that are so basic that I'm embarrassed to ask, but here goes anyway: Is max zoom with the slider positioned to the right or to the left? And second, shouldn't the focus ring work independently of the zoom function? What I mean is, if I have to refocus for whatever reason, dialing the focus ring also seems to zoom the image. Is that normal?

Carl


----------



## BlindSet

Hey Guys,


I am looking at purchasing this project for my theater room in the next couple of months. I am currently making all the measurements to hang my screen, determine size, projector location etc. I am mounting this from the roof so my question will be from that perspective, the instructions say that center of lens for my screen size can be a maximum of ~ 2-3 inches above top of screen. I get this since there is only so much vertical shift, what about how close to the center of the screen the projector can be? I.E. can I mount this with the center of the lense 2-3 inches below the top of my screen?

Thanks,


----------



## vidkidd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meditator1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6690#post_23924639
> 
> 
> Thanks again vidkidd for posting those images. It is helpful using that 4x4 .gif to see what the unit is projecting in terms of focus uniformity. I have a couple of questions that are so basic that I'm embarrassed to ask, but here goes anyway: Is max zoom with the slider positioned to the right or to the left? And second, shouldn't the focus ring work independently of the zoom function? What I mean is, if I have to refocus for whatever reason, dialing the focus ring also seems to zoom the image. Is that normal?
> 
> Carl


*Is max zoom with the slider positioned to the right or to the left?*

looking at the projector, facing towards the screen - max xoom is positioned to the right.

*Shouldn't the focus ring work independently of the zoom function? What I mean is, if I have to refocus for whatever reason, dialing the focus ring also seems to zoom the image. Is that normal?*

Yes it does. The focus ring is located in front of the Zoom control. It does not have a motion limiting control like the zoom does. When focusing the image, it will attain a small level of "zoom" but it is very minimal compared to when using the zoom.

 


After you dial in the focus with a larger pattern, such as 4x4, you and drop down to 3x3(grid)
 


With the 2X1 (vertical pattern), once dialed in, the BenQ is capable of projecting a clear output across the entire image. It just takes a bit of patience and fine manipulation of the focus ring.

 
 


Although it's not visible in the captured image due to a high level of JPEG compression added at AVS, on a Severtson Screen, I have a crystal clear image for my desktop - edge to edge.


----------



## Grayson73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6600_100#post_23905554
> 
> these are good glasses and a good setting



Thanks! Are these the settings most of you are using even without ND2 filter?


----------



## Grayson73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6600_100#post_23905554
> 
> these are good glasses and a good setting



Has anyone compared these glasses to the 3DTV Corp glasses at $29 each?

http://www.amazon.com/DLP-LINK-3D-Glasses-Projectors-Mitsubishi/dp/B004G2VJM6


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grayson73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6690#post_23926648
> 
> 
> Has anyone compared these glasses to the 3DTV Corp glasses at $29 each?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/DLP-LINK-3D-Glasses-Projectors-Mitsubishi/dp/B004G2VJM6



Yes, I have and they are both very good. The ones from Dimensional Optics are rechargeable and come with a nice case. The 3DTV glasses also work very well but use a common CR2032 battery.

I also have the Blue Heaven glasses which are new and lighter. Got them from Amazon. They are the most comfortable and work very well. See the thread on 3D glasses in the 3D display section.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidkidd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6660#post_23923016
> 
> 
> Some additional information to keep you confused.
> 
> 
> From what I've seen, the only way The 1080ST/W1070 can achieve a clean 1:1 focus over the entire projection area is to mount the projector at with it's Optical Zoom lens set to a maximum size at the distance that works for the size of your screen. Do not count on using any digital zoom or keystone as they destroy the pixel map and any hope of true clarity. Anything less will keep the projector from throwing a "clean" image. IMO, color and luminance calibration are secondary to attaining a proper focus.



Interesting. I've been using the projector on a coffee table and was going to ceiling mount it tonight. On the coffee table, I've been using it in the closest position to the screen (10') for my preferred image size (120" diagonal), I was planning on ceiling mounting it close to the farthest position from the screen (13'), minus a little wiggle room, e.g. about 12'6" from the screen. That location follows the conventional wisdom that a longer throw maximizes contrast, at a modest reduction in brightness, and should maximize image quality, including focus, because it's only using the best, central parts of the lens. Plus it gets the projector as far back as possible and out of my peripheral vision.


I hadn't really thought about it, but at the close position I was able to get the focus close to tack sharp across the full picture, whereas farther back it does seem like I'm having to trade off focus a little across different parts of the screen. I think I'd assumed the projector wasn't perfectly parallel to the screen, and this would be fixable via fine-tuning the mount. It seems counterintuitive that using the full lens would yield better focus than just using the best, central parts of the lens. But now I'm going to have to play around to make sure I can get good focus with a long throw. Thanks for bringing this to my attention! Will be curious if others are having similar experiences.


EDIT: Thinking about this further, I wonder if what's going on is that you and I were both using slightly off-horizontal surfaces from which to project. When the projector is closer to the screen, this has less of an effect, but pulling it back away from the screen maximizes the effect of the same angle. This suggests that fine-tuning the angle on a ceiling mount, or for that matter of the projector feet when it's sitting on the coffee table, should fix the observed inability to maintain focus across the screen. I can't come up with another plausible explanation for why we'd observe this phenomenon otherwise, it seems like the reverse of what one would expect.


----------



## anonymoustache

Deleted


----------



## vidkidd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6690#post_23927098
> 
> 
> Interesting. I've been using the projector on a coffee table and was going to ceiling mount it tonight. On the coffee table, I've been using it in the closest position to the screen (10') for my preferred image size (120" diagonal), I was planning on ceiling mounting it close to the farthest position from the screen (13'), minus a little wiggle room, e.g. about 12'6" from the screen. That location follows the conventional wisdom that a longer throw maximizes contrast, at a modest reduction in brightness, and should maximize image quality, including focus, because it's only using the best, central parts of the lens. Plus it gets the projector as far back as possible and out of my peripheral vision.
> 
> 
> I hadn't really thought about it, but at the close position I was able to get the focus close to tack sharp across the full picture, whereas farther back it does seem like I'm having to trade off focus a little across different parts of the screen. I think I'd assumed the projector wasn't perfectly parallel to the screen, and this would be fixable via fine-tuning the mount. It seems counterintuitive that using the full lens would yield better focus than just using the best, central parts of the lens. But now I'm going to have to play around to make sure I can get good focus with a long throw. Thanks for bringing this to my attention! Will be curious if others are having similar experiences.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Thinking about this further, I wonder if what's going on is that you and I were both using slightly off-horizontal surfaces from which to project. When the projector is closer to the screen, this has less of an effect, but pulling it back away from the screen maximizes the effect of the same angle. This suggests that fine-tuning the angle on a ceiling mount, or for that matter of the projector feet when it's sitting on the coffee table, should fix the observed inability to maintain focus across the screen. I can't come up with another plausible explanation for why we'd observe this phenomenon otherwise, it seems like the reverse of what one would expect.



From what I can tell, when the lens is at a minimum zoom - or anything less than maximum for that matter, the optics are unable to attain a fully focused image. the 2x1 background drops to fuzz in the bottom middle of the image and it's impossible to bring that region into focus with the rest of the screen. Which is not an issue at Maximum zoom.


I can see how there is an impression that this projector cannot attain a full field focus as it appears to have a single sweet spot for the best possible image. If you don't place it in the exact location, there is no hope of a focused image.


I should also report that the amount of focus variance across the display field is at it's most extreme when set to a minimal optical zoom.


----------



## civlcivl388a

I've also had this focus problem with my W1070. I mounted it at closer to further throw with a small amount of zoom and the lower right portion would be blurry if I tried to focus a razor sharp image in the rest of the screen, so I had to settle for a so-so focus at the top to have a not so blurry lower right corner (ceiling mounted so if seen from a coffee table it would be the top left). I tried moving the lens shift to its maximum position downwards and it made the problem worse.


I remembered that when I bought the PJ and before having the mount, I set it up at closest throw and maximum zoom (as I didn't have a long enough cable) and the focus uniformity was better. But then I read that the known wisdom that the best sharpness/contrast was achieved at farthest throw so I decided to mount it that way.


Just today I read this thread and went home to move the PJ at closest throw (about 1 feet forward) and there is a definite improvement in focus uniformity (not 100% sharp though) so I wonder it its best to replace it and lose some contrast or leave it as is. It's a tough choice as I use it as my HTPC monitor and game on it a lot.


Maybe, as a poster before noted, it has to do with the lens offset or the fine tuning of the image made possible with the bigger zoom (I doubt it as I've tried a lot to get a good focus with min zoom).


Perhaps more people can comment on this, or perhaps most dont care as it's not really that important for movies.


----------



## anonymoustache


So you are zoomed at 1.20x and you are getting maximum brightness and clarity? I Haven't hook a PC up to mine, but from what I can tell its a little brighter which is nice.


----------



## anonymoustache


I also want to ask if its possible that my projector (W1080ST) is possibly dimmer than others, or if it would become brighter after use? It just seems really washed out with the smallest amount of light and I mean smallest. My room is very dim and not what I would call normal "family room" light. I have no way to measure this besides camera exposure readings. 

 

My screen is a HC gray from www.carlofet.com . I know thats not super high quality, but it should help some. I'll take some pictures and post them tonight or tomorrow of what I mean. 

 

Is there a best way to combat this for when I do want the lights on with a certain setting I can put on user 1 or 2?


----------



## Tangled Cable




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6690#post_23923965
> 
> 
> Maximum brightness, yes. Best picture, debatable. I move between the two extremes of the lens adjustment almost on a daily basis (2.4 & 16:9 ratio) and do not agree with vidkidd's observation. Perhaps unit dependant.



Are you talking about manual zoom or optical zoom? I thought manual zoom was too limited to do this. What screen ratio are you using?


----------



## Tangled Cable




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6690#post_23927821
> 
> 
> Very astute. Optical zoom only. I am using a constant area screen (about 2.0 ratio). For scope movies the projector is as wide as it will go. Shrinking the image down to 1.78 uses up about 4/5 of the zoom range. Yes I need to refocus and adjust the image height in either direction. I have it down to a science; 1 minute tops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why more people don't use constant area screens. Worried about 4-way masking I suppose.



So there is no issue with image degradation and optical zoom?


----------



## Grayson73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tangled Cable*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6300_100#post_23759707
> 
> 
> The settings posted above are from Sound and Vision as seen below. Might want to give them credit (assuming you didn't do the calibration for them, of course.)
> 
> http://www.soundandvision.com/content/benq-w1070-3d-dlp-projector-settings
> 
> 
> The settings listed below from Steve Withers at AVForums are also excellent.
> 
> http://www.avforums.com/forums/projectors/1761516-benq-w1070-reviewer-s-recommended-best-settings.html
> 
> 
> I've gone back and forth between the two of them and find Wither's settings to have even better shadow detail without compromising black level, which is my personal holy grail, so I would encourage everyone to try both.
> 
> 
> Steve lists "User 1" as the base preset to start with but I accidentally used "Cinema" and I like the end results even more. He also says to turn Brilliant Color off but I left it on and it really punches up the image without messing up color accuracy or grayscale.
> 
> Very much like the Sound and Vision settings except for the aforementioned shadow detail.
> 
> 
> Oh man. I mentioned my holy grail above, well now I'm on a crusade: I keep testing them and you HAVE to try the Withers's settings--it's not just black level, but skin tones, white detail, everything. I've never seen this projector look this good.



Tangled,


Are you still using Wither's settings using "Cinema" as the base, with BC on? Are you using Eco mode or Smart-Eco mode?


Also, have you found good settings for 3D?


Grayson


----------



## Tangled Cable




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grayson73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6690#post_23929669
> 
> 
> Tangled,
> 
> 
> Are you still using Wither's settings using "Cinema" as the base, with BC on? Are you using Eco mode or Smart-Eco mode?
> 
> 
> Also, have you found good settings for 3D?
> 
> 
> Grayson



I am still using the Wither's settings but I may have modified them slightly. Eco mode. As for 3D I bought a colormeter and am attempting to calibrate my own settings. I'm not in front of my projector right now but I think the best so far has just been user two mode with brilliant color on and Green Bias (the high end for grayscale) dropped about ten points ... everything else untouched.


----------



## Skylinestar

Does the W1070 has the same hotspot issue as W1080ST?

Refer the following link (with photos) posted by vidkidd:
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1452599/release-date-of-the-benq-w1080st-first-reviews/390#post_23904803 

and
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6690#post_23925654


----------



## Tangled Cable




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grayson73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6690#post_23929669
> 
> 
> Tangled,
> 
> 
> Are you still using Wither's settings using "Cinema" as the base, with BC on? Are you using Eco mode or Smart-Eco mode?
> 
> 
> Also, have you found good settings for 3D?
> 
> 
> Grayson



Forgot to add that for 3D I use "normal" lamp mode as I really need the extra lumens.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6690#post_23928861
> 
> 
> 
> (Tangled: if you tracked down the link you mentioned in the 110" DIY Spandex thread please shoot me a PM.)



Totally missed this part of your post. I'll find that "forbidden" link and send it your way.


----------



## rwestley

If anyone is looking for light 3D glasses I really recommend these and I have tried many brands. The are light and fit over my glasses and are very comfortable. The big thing is that they really block the red flash. I bought mine from Amazon under the Blue Heaven bard but the direct price from 3D TV is about half what I paid. I wish I had found this link first but others might benefit.

http://ahugq.vcfpq.servertrust.com/product_p/dlprl.htm 



They seem to be made by Hi Shock a company that makes very good glasses.


http://en.hishock.com/product_view.aspx?rId=179&TypeId=192


----------



## Dankir

Does anybody know why I can't get my 3D blu rays to work with the BenQ?


Here's my setup.


PS3 via HDMI-> Onkyo Tx-805S via HDMI ouput -> 4x1 HDMI Switch -> 2x1 HDMI spliiter (other output goes to my LG PLasma) -> BenQ w1070.


When I put in a 3D blu ray the message on the screen states thats my display device cannot playback 3D content. Is there anything I have to do on the BenQ first or will it auto detect 3D movies? I only got my BenQ on Friday so I'm still learning the ropes.


Thanks


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dankir*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6690#post_23935118
> 
> 
> Does anybody know why I can't get my 3D blu rays to work with the BenQ?
> 
> 
> Here's my setup.
> 
> 
> PS3 via HDMI-> Onkyo Tx-805S via HDMI ouput -> 4x1 HDMI Switch -> 2x1 HDMI spliiter (other output goes to my LG PLasma) -> BenQ w1070.
> 
> 
> When I put in a 3D blu ray the message on the screen states thats my display device cannot playback 3D content. Is there anything I have to do on the BenQ first or will it auto detect 3D movies? I only got my BenQ on Friday so I'm still learning the ropes.
> 
> 
> Thanks



You'll have to go through the PS3 HDMI display setup again for it to recognize the 3D.


----------



## Greg Flowers

Try what CheYC said first. Any one of the components or HDMI cables in your chain may be the culprit if they won't pass a 3d signal. If I were you I would start with the PS3 plugged straight into the BenQ with no other component in the chain. Get your 3d to display correctly first. Then add the receiver. Make sure the 3d still works. Add the 4x1 HDMI switch and make sure it still works. Add the 2x1 HDMI splitter without it being plugged into your LG plasma. I know some splitters will default to the lowest resolution when displays of different resolutions are attached to it. So If your LG won't do 1080p and/or 3d then it may be preventing your BenQ from doing so as well. If that works then plug your LG into the splitter. Retest. While this may take a little while it will help you identify the culprit faster than doing things randomly and will be less frustrating. Good luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## Destx

I was originally going to go with the Optoma HD131Xe but because of the fact that the screen displays 9 inches below the lens it wouldn't fit my wall.


I am posting in this thread just to make 100% certain the W1070 will fit the bill. I am going to have to drop my PJ about 16" from the ceiling in order to not have to remove my ceiling fan so I need a projector that can move where the image displays on the wall.


I have an 8 foot tall wall, could I hang the W1070 down about 16" from my ceiling and still have a 120" screen that starts about 6" from the ceiling?


Also does a 120" screen sound too big for an 8' wall? I figure I will have: 6 inches from ceiling to top of image, 59 inches for the image, and then have 31 inches left under the image. Sorry for the newbie questions.


----------



## vidkidd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Destx*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6720#post_23936386
> 
> 
> I was originally going to go with the Optoma HD131Xe but because of the fact that the screen displays 9 inches below the lens it wouldn't fit my wall.
> 
> 
> I am posting in this thread just to make 100% certain the W1070 will fit the bill. I am going to have to drop my PJ about 16" from the ceiling in order to not have to remove my ceiling fan so I need a projector that can move where the image displays on the wall.
> 
> 
> I have an 8 foot tall wall, could I hang the W1070 down about 16" from my ceiling and still have a 120" screen that starts about 6" from the ceiling?
> 
> 
> Also does a 120" screen sound too big for an 8' wall? I figure I will have: 6 inches from ceiling to top of image, 59 inches for the image, and then have 31 inches left under the image. Sorry for the newbie questions.



The bigger screen the better!


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Destx*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6720#post_23936386
> 
> 
> I was originally going to go with the Optoma HD131Xe but because of the fact that the screen displays 9 inches below the lens it wouldn't fit my wall.
> 
> 
> I am posting in this thread just to make 100% certain the W1070 will fit the bill. I am going to have to drop my PJ about 16" from the ceiling in order to not have to remove my ceiling fan so I need a projector that can move where the image displays on the wall.
> 
> 
> I have an 8 foot tall wall, could I hang the W1070 down about 16" from my ceiling and still have a 120" screen that starts about 6" from the ceiling?
> 
> 
> Also does a 120" screen sound too big for an 8' wall? I figure I will have: 6 inches from ceiling to top of image, 59 inches for the image, and then have 31 inches left under the image. Sorry for the newbie questions.



There's a calculator on the Benq site that will tell you your screen size and position options. But in short, no, what you're proposing won't work with this projector. While it has limited vertical lens shift, the highest (when ceiling mounted upside down) screen option still has the top of the screen a little below the height of the projector lens, and the lens shift only gives you the option of mounting the screen lower than that.


On your other question, I have 8' ceilings and am projecting a 120" image with which I'm extremely happy. If your ceiling is light-colored you'll get some light reflection from the nearby ceiling that will reduce contrast a little, but at least to my eyes the image still looks great. Some folks prefer their eye height to fall at the midpoint of the image, mine falls about a third from the bottom, or maybe a bit closer than that to the bottom, and personally I like that.


----------



## rekbones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Destx*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6720#post_23936386
> 
> 
> I was originally going to go with the Optoma HD131Xe but because of the fact that the screen displays 9 inches below the lens it wouldn't fit my wall.
> 
> 
> I am posting in this thread just to make 100% certain the W1070 will fit the bill. I am going to have to drop my PJ about 16" from the ceiling in order to not have to remove my ceiling fan so I need a projector that can move where the image displays on the wall.
> 
> 
> I have an 8 foot tall wall, could I hang the W1070 down about 16" from my ceiling and still have a 120" screen that starts about 6" from the ceiling?
> 
> 
> Also does a 120" screen sound too big for an 8' wall? I figure I will have: 6 inches from ceiling to top of image, 59 inches for the image, and then have 31 inches left under the image. Sorry for the newbie questions.



No the w1070 won't work, its lens shift is very small. the projector must still be mounted above the top of the screen unless you use the digital keystone to correct the image and that's not recommended.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidkidd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6720#post_23936526
> 
> 
> The bigger screen the better!



Screen size is a function of seating distance and subjective preference. On the subjective part, at one end of the spectrum are folks who prefer a smaller screen because they want to be able to keep the whole image in focus at one time. At the other end are folks who want their peripheral vision engaged for a more immersive viewing experience.


I'm at the latter end of the spectrum, projecting a 120" 6:9 image in a room that's 15' deep, with the couch about a foot off the back wall, so I'm sitting at about 12' from the screen. Personally, that feels about right to me, and I don't think I'd want 6:9 content to be much bigger.


----------



## Destx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6720#post_23936733
> 
> 
> There's a calculator on the Benq site that will tell you your screen size and position options. But in short, no, what you're proposing won't work with this projector. While it has limited vertical lens shift, the highest (when ceiling mounted upside down) screen option still has the top of the screen a little below the height of the projector lens, and the lens shift only gives you the option of mounting the screen lower than that.
> 
> 
> On your other question, I have 8' ceilings and am projecting a 120" image with which I'm extremely happy. If your ceiling is light-colored you'll get some light reflection from the nearby ceiling that will reduce contrast a little, but at least to my eyes the image still looks great. Some folks prefer their eye height to fall at the midpoint of the image, mine falls about a third from the bottom, or maybe a bit closer than that to the bottom, and personally I like that.



Are there any projectors around the same price that can do what I need? Or do I have to get rid of my fan?


----------



## vidkidd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6720#post_23936784
> 
> 
> Screen size is a function of seating distance and subjective preference. On the subjective part, at one end of the spectrum are folks who prefer a smaller screen because they want to be able to keep the whole image in focus at one time. At the other end are folks who want their peripheral vision engaged for a more immersive viewing experience.
> 
> 
> I'm at the latter end of the spectrum, projecting a 120" 6:9 image in a room that's 15' deep, with the couch about a foot off the back wall, so I'm sitting at about 12' from the screen. Personally, that feels about right to me, and I don't think I'd want 6:9 content to be much bigger.



I personally sit about 13' to 14' from a 120". In retrospect, a 150" screen would almost take the entire wall and after watching a 120" screen for years, I'd go for it in a heartbeat. Unfortunately, that wasn't an option at the time I purchased my Severtson Screen. When we go to the movies, we complain when the screen is too small. I've never heard anyone walking out of an IMAX showing complaining the screen was too big.


----------



## Destx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rekbones*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6720#post_23936770
> 
> 
> No the w1070 won't work, its lens shift is very small. the projector must still be mounted above the top of the screen unless you use the digital keystone to correct the image and that's not recommended.



Are there any projectors that could do what I need that aren't a lot more $?


----------



## rekbones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Destx*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6720#post_23936878
> 
> 
> Are there any projectors that could do what I need that aren't a lot more $?



No not in that price range for new. benq w7000 refurbed have been close and would work. If you don't want 3D an Epson 8350 or a refurbed optoma hd82 are excellent 2D for about $800.


----------



## Destx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rekbones*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6720#post_23937096
> 
> 
> No not in that price range for new. benq w7000 refurbed have been close and would work. If you don't want 3D an Epson 8350 or a refurbed optoma hd82 are excellent 2D for about $800.



3D isn't important to me at all so going 2D would be fine. I looked up the Epson 8350 and new ones go for $1300, it looks like the refurbs are about $900 but they are out of stock from Epson. Are there any sites to buy them from that are trusted on AVS?


----------



## meditator1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidkidd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6690#post_23925654
> 
> *Is max zoom with the slider positioned to the right or to the left?*
> 
> looking at the projector, facing towards the screen - max xoom is positioned to the right.
> 
> 
> As I suspected.
> 
> *Shouldn't the focus ring work independently of the zoom function? What I mean is, if I have to refocus for whatever reason, dialing the focus ring also seems to zoom the image. Is that normal?*
> 
> Yes it does. The focus ring is located in front of the Zoom control. It does not have a motion limiting control like the zoom does. When focusing the image, it will attain a small level of "zoom" but it is very minimal compared to when using the zoom.
> 
> 
> Thank you for the confirmation/clarification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6690#post_23927821
> 
> 
> Very astute. Optical zoom only.
> 
> 
> I suppose I'm on a roll with the noob questions after all these months, but the projector does manual optical zoom (as opposed to digital zoom.) What am I not understanding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thunder_God_Thor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6690#post_23927840
> 
> 
> I have to say I contacted BenQ Canada twice via email from there form fill out on there website in the past week and no response from them. Quite poor customer service and unprofessional in my opinion. Looks like they are one of those companies that you have to harass to get things done. Anyhow, I will be calling them now I suppose on the next business day to get this PJ repaired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any word yet?
> 
> 
> Carl
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Tangled Cable

Here are my newly calibrated settings for those who might be interested. They may or may not look good on your projector and they aren't perfect by any means and are something of a work in progress, but I'm happy for now. I was using the Withers settings which are excellent, but as you put more hours on the bulb, gain settings slowly start to dim, and compared to my new settings, the Withers now look positively anemic. YMMV.


User 1

Brightness 51

Contrast 50

Bulb: Economic

Gamma: 2.2

Brilliant Color: On

RGB high end

105

99

99

RGB low end

233

232

234

Color gamut

Red 52, 66, 50

Green 47, 61, 50

Blue 50, 58, 50

Cyan 54, 50, 50

Magenta all 50

Yellow all 50


If you do try them let me know how they look, and if anyone else wants to share their calibration, feel free. I never believed in using someone else's configuration until I tried the Withers settings and was shocked at how good they looked.


----------



## Tommy Mang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sooly1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/2370#post_22971652
> 
> 
> OK, this is my first projector. This little W1070 has changed my opinion of projectors. I had seen an older epson non HD projector at a buddies house and that's what got this whole home theater project idea started. I thought, boy, if I could have my cake (1080P) and eat it to (3d) for a resonable price, I'll do it.
> 
> My wife wasn't real keen on spending the money, but as we sit here watching her favorite Harry Potter movie in 3d, she says "hunny, this.....is......amazing...."
> 
> I'm obviously not a projector reviewer by any means but I will give you my impressions after three movie viewings and im going to do it in regular everyday persons speak with no techie bias or jargon.
> 
> 
> Screen - 100 inch Cheapo Elite manual pull down screen from Amazon.com. I have a year and a half year old daughter, and a 12 year old son. I didn't want a fixed screen. I can roll this up and not worry that the kids are going to put their hands on it or run into it when carrying a drink ect... A decision I'm sure I will not regret regardless of the quality of the screen. The picture this gives right out of the box is better than my 3 year old 50 inch plasma.
> 
> 
> Projector - W1070 was plugged in, firmware 1.04 ordered from Amazon.com 2/11 and delivered on 2/14. This projector is SHARP. Crystal clear picture. Much better than any of the three flat screens in my house. Throw distance wasn't hard since I set this up on a small table in my living room. I was able to move it to where I needed it to be.
> 
> Tip: spend the extra time squaring up your projector to the screen. Use the test grid line image built into the projector.
> 
> Sound from the projector is poor, usable, but poor, get a surround sound system, or at least a sound bar (anything!). The quality is poor and I couldn't handle it. Let's face it, you shouldn't be buying this projector for it's sound anyway. I don't see myself ever using the built in speakers ever again. If we have an outside movie night, I will bring an older set of computer speakers out for sure!
> 
> I hear that DLP has rainbow issues, but Deathly Hallows is a dark movie so I can't really comment because I havn't seen any rainbows in 3d on that movie. I wasn't able to detect them in Finding Nemo either. That movie has BRILLIANT color so I thought maybe I would see them, I was trying to see the rainbow effect, and couldn't detect anything.
> 
> 
> Movies - Star Wars A New Hope Blu ray. I'm 32 and have never seen the first three in the theater. Wow, you can see imperfections in Vaders mask that I never knew were there. I'm a HUGE Star Wars nerd and have watched this movie countless times. This is a whole new experience. On a side note....Han shot first
> 
> 
> Finding Nemo Blu Ray. The colors in this movie are intense. My daughter was captivated by the movie. Usually she wants to run around and play while watching this on the 50 inch plasma. Did you know Nemo and his dad has individual scales? You could tell in some scenes on the plasma but the clarity is amazing on this projector.
> 
> 
> Harry Potter Blu Ray 3d. Love the depth that the 3d adds to this movie. My attitude towards 3d has been changed. I don't really like the things popping OUT of the screen, but adding the depth to this movie was great and I hope that more movies do that. This is the only 3d blu ray I have at the moment.
> 
> 
> Glasses- Sainsonic 144hz glasses ordered from a link in this thread. They fit over my thick sided squar glasses and felt comfortable through the entire movie. Linking was simple, just hit the button and done. I had my laptop open with the glasses on and it held the 3d link through that as well. 30 bucks a piece for 4 glasses well spent!
> 
> 
> Player- PS3. I am using the optical out to my surround sound system and the HDMI to my projector. I had to set the PS3 to do optical out and then video out to the HDMI. Once it recognized it was a 3d capable projector it asked what size my screen was, set it to 100 inches and was done.
> 
> 
> Surround sound- Onkyo 7.1 non 3d receiver. I almost ordered a 3d capable receiver, but I gambled on the optical out trick working on the PS3, thank god it did! Sounds great, AND I get my 3D. I feel that I may spend the money in the future on a better Onkyo receiver, but for now, this works perfectly fine and sounds great.
> 
> 
> Gaming- I have an Alienware laptop with an ATI Radeo 6990 Graphics card. I used HDMI out to the projector and plugged in my headphones. Switched the audio out to the headphones and loaded up websites, a few pictures, and played about an hour of Star Wars the Old Republic on it (tomb of freedom nad server char name Noley) WOW what a difference from gaming on my 17 inch laptop screen. The image was spectacular. I could look back and forth between the game on my screen and the projector. No comparison, the projector wins hands down.
> 
> 
> Cables- Monoprice.com redmere 30ft HDMI 1.4. Old optical cable I had laying around, probably from walmart
> 
> cable worked perfect for 3d. Monoprice.com was easy to order from, and the cable arrived the same day as the projector. I ordered the projector and cable on the same day.
> 
> 
> Overall Feelings - I'm upset I didn't do this sooner, but the bang for your buck performance wasn't available before this little gem came along. I know I don't have any other projector to compare against other than an older standard deff epson, but wow. I have that theater feeling IN MY HOME! My family watches movies as recreation more than anything else so the expense vs useage is going to be amazing for me. I look forward to purchasing a few more 3d bluray movies in the coming weeks. My wife has a twitch movie buying attitude,meaning, she goes shopping for groceries, see's a movie and thinks "woo! after dinner movie night" so sometimes she doesn't look at bluray or DVD, just price. After viewing a few movies in bluray, she said it herself, "Guess I'm buying everything in bluray or bluray 3d if it's available now"
> 
> I put about 2 months of research into this. Measuring my room, countless times. Reading so many projector reviews my head was spinning, RF vs DLP link, 1080I Vs P, Epson vs optoma Vs Panny vs BenQ. I almost settled on a cheap benq just to start off with but at this price point, you can have your cake....and eat it to.
> 
> I hope this review helps a few people out there. If anyone has any questions about anything I have wrote about, please feel free to msg me. I'll be happy to help if I can.
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading!



Thank you for your review! Glad to hear your wife likes it too ;-)


----------



## Sonyad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dankir*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6690#post_23935118
> 
> 
> Does anybody know why I can't get my 3D blu rays to work with the BenQ?
> 
> 
> Here's my setup.
> 
> 
> PS3 via HDMI-> Onkyo Tx-805S via HDMI ouput -> 4x1 HDMI Switch -> 2x1 HDMI spliiter (other output goes to my LG PLasma) -> BenQ w1070.
> 
> 
> When I put in a 3D blu ray the message on the screen states thats my display device cannot playback 3D content. Is there anything I have to do on the BenQ first or will it auto detect 3D movies? I only got my BenQ on Friday so I'm still learning the ropes.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Dankir, from my reading your receiver is not hdmi 1.4 compliant and will not pass thru 3d content from the PS3.


----------



## RedLefty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Destx*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6720#post_23936386
> 
> 
> I was originally going to go with the Optoma HD131Xe but because of the fact that the screen displays 9 inches below the lens it wouldn't fit my wall.
> 
> 
> I am posting in this thread just to make 100% certain the W1070 will fit the bill. I am going to have to drop my PJ about 16" from the ceiling in order to not have to remove my ceiling fan so I need a projector that can move where the image displays on the wall.
> 
> 
> I have an 8 foot tall wall, could I hang the W1070 down about 16" from my ceiling and still have a 120" screen that starts about 6" from the ceiling?
> 
> 
> Also does a 120" screen sound too big for an 8' wall? I figure I will have: 6 inches from ceiling to top of image, 59 inches for the image, and then have 31 inches left under the image. Sorry for the newbie questions.



My basement ceiling is only 7 feet 8 inches but I got the BenQ to project a 120" screen down there. With your ceiling fan in the way it sounds like you'll either have to choose a different projector, or go with the BenQ and lose the ceiling fan. But 120" is certainly feasible.


----------



## Legairre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedLefty*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6700_50#post_23939114
> 
> 
> My basement ceiling is only 7 feet 8 inches but I got the BenQ to project a 120" screen down there. With your ceiling fan in the way it sounds like you'll either have to choose a different projector, or go with the BenQ and lose the ceiling fan. But 120" is certainly feasible.


How far from the ceiling is the projector? Can you post a pic of the projector from the ceiling?


----------



## RedLefty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Legairre*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6720#post_23939134
> 
> 
> How far from the ceiling is the projector? Can you post a pic of the projector from the ceiling?



Sure, here you go. It's not quite a flush mount but I think the the lens is no more than 8 inches from the ceiling. The 1070 doesn't have much vertical lens shift but it was enough for me to keep the image high, providing room for all my components on the low-profile shelf below the screen.


]


----------



## bighvy76

I have just about the same setup but my room is only 14' long I have 120" projector mounted 10 ' back and 8" down. My screen is 11" down from ceiling.. I'm sitting under the projector. I had to lose my ceiling fan replaced it with a can light


----------



## rwestley

I have it set up in a 12' dedicated room and it works well with a 110 inch screen. I am using the Mustang mount.


----------



## Tangled Cable

Those of you who have sent your projectors in under warranty ... what is the procedure? I turned mine on today and it was badly out of focus and so far I haven't been able to fix it. It's a little better, but still nowhere near as sharp as it was ...


----------



## Legairre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedLefty*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6700_50#post_23939202
> 
> 
> Sure, here you go. It's not quite a flush mount but I think the the lens is no more than 8 inches from the ceiling. The 1070 doesn't have much vertical lens shift but it was enough for me to keep the image high, providing room for all my components on the low-profile shelf below the screen.
> 
> 
> ]


Thanks how's the fan noise? I currently have a Mitsubishi HC3800 with a 25dB fan noise on low/eco mode. I'm considering the W1070 or the Optoma HD131xe. Is the 1070 loud?


----------



## RedLefty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Legairre*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6720#post_23940410
> 
> 
> Thanks how's the fan noise? I currently have a Mitsubishi HC3800 with a 25dB fan noise on low/eco mode. I'm considering the W1070 or the Optoma HD131xe. Is the 1070 loud?



Have never once heard it or noticed it at all. I also had an old fat model PS3 that howled like a generator for a couple of years so that may have made me immune to low amounts of white noise.


If we're sitting on the couch then we're maybe a foot or two behind the projector, so maybe it's six feet from my head? Seems close on paper but my focus is on the screen and I've never heard the 1070 running.


----------



## sooly1

I had to re-read that review before posting this! Fast forward to November 12th, 9 months after I ordered my w1070. I keep an eye on this thread and the few problems that people have had with theirs. Like the loud fan. I have noticed my fan has gotten a smidge louder, but I don't believe it's anything to worry about.

I have over 700 hours on the w1070, still at firmware 1.04 because I am afraid to do the firmware update myself.

The projector has moved from the living room to a light controlled room my buddies and I built in my dungy basement. 7 foot high, 20ish foot long, and it goes from 10 foot wide to 13ish feet wide at the very back.

One side is brick foundation....I did 2 coats of drylock and 3 coats of flat black.

The opposite wall was a new wall we put up. We carpeted the bottom 3/4's and painted the top the same flat black. Instead of spending the money on the ceiling, I painted it, yes, you guessed it, flat black, for the entire thing. I will eventually do something to sound proof the ceiling, thinking double dry wall.
 


I have painted the 4 monoprice and my 1 definitive tech speaker (center channel) in wall speakers flat black as well. I replaced the 10 inch sub in the onkyo powered sub with a 4 ohm dual voice coil Massive brand sub that I have had for a LONG time. So far the amp is handling it great and the sub sounds MUCH better.

We have used old third row van or SUV seats with bases welded on them for seating. Not fancy but it was almost free!

The projector has been flawless for us. I have a lot more 3d bluray now and continue to enjoy them with the cheap sainsonic glasses.

The 100 inch elite pull down screen has developed waves. I think a fixed frame 120 inch high gain screen will be in my future. High gain only for better 3d.

Thanks for reading, and at some point I had to realize when to STOP tinkering and START enjoying the experience.....now the hunt for a screen begins...so...back to tinkering lol!


-Dustin


----------



## dashouzuode


that right,The deal breaker for me on this unit is the 3x color wheel. For me anyhow, 3x color wheels are rainbow city.thanks


----------



## bighvy76

I think its a rbgrbg wheel so it acts like a 6x I see no rainbow nor do any of my friends but I know certain people see the rainbow more than others


----------



## niccolo

What do folks think of a screen with the Da-Lite High Contrast Da-Mat material (gray surface to lower black levels and enhance contrast, gain of 0.8) to be mated with the W1070 in a room with moderately good ambient light control (perfect ambient light control, actually, *but* walls and ceiling are off-white so that leads to some scattered light that reduces contrast). This seems like a great fit, and I have the opportunity to acquire a used screen at a reasonable price.


Alternate suggestions also welcome. I'm not looking to spend more than a few hundred bucks on a 120" diagonal 6:9 screen. I'm pretty sure a high-contrast grey screen makes sense given my ambient light issues, the fact that the projector is a relative light cannon, and that its contrast could use a little improving).


Thanks!


----------



## schmidtwi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cobrawang*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6360#post_23766430
> 
> 
> The deal breaker for me on this unit is the 3x color wheel. For me anyhow, 3x color wheels are rainbow city.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dashouzuode*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6720#post_23941121
> 
> 
> that right,The deal breaker for me on this unit is the 3x color wheel. For me anyhow, 3x color wheels are rainbow city.thanks



Is there an echo in here? Is there an echo in here? There's no rainbow in here...










As was pointed out many times, this projector has a 6x color wheel - http://www.projectorcentral.com/benq_w1070_3d_home_video_projector_review.htm?page=Key-Features 


@sooly1 - Download TriDef 3D driver for awesome 3d gaming on your 1070 from a PC. Works great on a Radeon 6850.


BTW - I just upgraded from a 120" to a 135" 16:9 screen in my basement, which has a 7'10" ceiling. I should have gone bigger...









http://s830.photobucket.com/user/schmidtwi/media/IMG_02001_zps195e2777.jpg.html


----------



## sooly1

I will! Swtor 3d here I come. 3x color wheel? Non issue. I have a friend who works at a local electronics store that sells high end stuff who can pick out rainbows. He was not thrilled when I bought this projector. But now he comes over to watch movies all the time and couldn't believe he didn't see them in my "Cheap" projector...his words are....900 bucks gets THIS now? WOW. He noticed the blacks weren't as good as the panasonics but price performance? This baby rocks. He was frustrated because he has some 100 inch laser projection tv at the store for 8000 bucks and even he couldn't argue that there is no reason to buy that if you have the throw distance. Where do they go from here for under a grand?


----------



## CheYC

I actually just experienced rainbows for the first time ever last night, after several hundred hours of watching content when watching Sin City. Is it common to only see this during black and white films? It wasn't overbearing, but I certainly noticed it a fair amount.


----------



## Tangled Cable

That is when they are supposed to be most apparent, and Sin City is supposed to be the one of the best discs for revealing them. Black and white, with a lot of fast moving images ... Haven't tried it on my BenQ yet.


----------



## spe411

So - are most 1070's shipping now coming with FW 1.6? Just curious if I order from amazon, am I likely to get the most up-to-date firmware today?


----------



## Korihor

I ordered my W1070 from Amazon on Monday, (11th of Nov), and it came with FW 1.7!


----------



## Aaronh

all, a relatively new member posted a question about 3D on the 1080st in the $3000+ thread. Can any of your BenQ experts help out?

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1499426/benq-w-1080st


----------



## scottyroo

This post is about the W1070 infamous fan rattle seen in action on this video:






I've come to the conclusion that the fan rattle typically presents itself when the projector gets too hot and evaporates/burns the fan spindle oil/lubricant. IMO, the culprit for me, and why I am now on my 4th W1070 under warranty is because I LOVE how quiet and how bright Smart Eco mode is. The problem is that the brightness does not go down but he fan speed does... resulting in a very HOT projector. I recently attempted a DIY fix to the problem to re lubricate the fan spindle with oil and graphite found here but here is what happened when I took the W1070 apart to perform the oil/graphite fix. The disassembly was fairly simple. DO THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK.
1) The screws on the bottom of the projector are clearly labeled with arrows.

2) Unscrew the flathead screw on the side of the PJ

3) Remove cover to bulb assembly. One more screw on top of PJ to unscrew.

4) Carefully pry and unclip top of projectro from bottom/sides

5) Fan will be exposed now. Simply lift main exhaust fan from the sleeve that holds it

6) Peel back sticker on front. Apply a drop or two of sewing machine oil or equivelent light colored oil (3-in-1, even motor oil). If you want to do the Grapite route APPLY SPARINGLY. I made the mistake of applying way too much graphite.


I put it back together and the fan made some scratching from distributing the graphite. I've heard this is normal for a minute or so but I applied way too much and after running for a few hours it never stopped. This method of disassembly WILL work if you just use oil... you will just have to do it every now and then. Properly applied graphite will just last a lot longer. I'm replacing the unit under warranty. I reckon the fan was already noisy as hell and toast as it was so I have no regrets using the graphite option to salvage it. Next time I will just use the oil and that will work perfectly for a while.


Word of caution to owners of the W1070 and W1500... try your best to NOT run the projector on Smart Eco. It maintains similar brightness as "Normal" mode but the fan speed goes way down. This makes it nice and quiet but the projector gets way too hot and is what I believe to be the culprit of the fan noise from evaporating the oil much faster. I will only run my projector on Normal Mode now. It also doesn't help that I live at 4200 feet (1280m) altitude. I think Normal mode is a happy medium between the hush of Smart Eco and the jet engine of High Altitude mode.


----------



## jamieuk147

Wow thats amazing investigation!, think I will turn my home cinema volume up rather than worry about a slight rattle to the point that it causes me to become autistic.


----------



## scottyroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamieuk147*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6750#post_23952654
> 
> 
> Wow thats amazing investigation!, think I will turn my home cinema volume up rather than worry about a slight rattle to the point that it causes me to become autistic.


Haha TOUCHE! I just find it incredibly distracting on quiet scenes... I don't want to hear my technology. Anyone remember how loud the fan was on the original Xbox 360? The new one was soooo much quieter. Call me crazy, but I like quiet electronics


----------



## sbddvm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamieuk147*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6750#post_23952654
> 
> 
> Wow thats amazing investigation!, think I will turn my home cinema volume up rather than worry about a slight rattle to the point that it causes me to become autistic.



Will that really help in quiet dialogue scenes??


----------



## jamieuk147

Why dont you water cool it!









http://s24.photobucket.com/user/jamieuk23/media/water_zpsf8e1eab1.jpg.html


----------



## jamieuk147




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbddvm*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6750#post_23952669
> 
> 
> Will that really help in quiet dialogue scenes??



If there was a helicopter flying around in the scene, yes!! it would help with extra surround!


----------



## number17

I've had the W1070 for a couple months now so let me chime in with my quick 2 cents on this PJ.


This is my first PJ, but before I even get to how it works, this was actually the center piece of a home theatre room project that we had for the summer when we finished the basement. My wife and I decided to have a bar / home theatre room when we needed mroe space and finished the basement, and it was tons of fun designing the room, setting things up, doing the homework on projectors, screen, getting the wires run, etc etc ... and for the 2 months we've had the HT room we've spent a lot of time enjoying movies down there. It's been a fun project I wonder why I didn't do it sooner.


Anyways, on to projector. When we wanted a HT room I wanted a big screen for watching movie and games (big hockey fan here ... and hockey actually turns out to be very demanding for PJ ... will get to that) so we decided to get a projector.


After doing lots of home work it came down to between the Optomoa HD25 and BenQ W1070. It came down to the BenQ went on sale first and I decided to go with it










The BenQ has short throws (and then the W1080ST has even shorter throw) which is not a problem if you plan your room around it, but if you are replacing an existing PJ with it and you already ran your cables, it can be a problem. OTOH when it comes time to replace my W1070, I probably have to run the cables back too ...


The PJ is easy enough to mount. I got myself a ceiling mount and needed to install the 6" extension to hang the PJ because I have an ceiling air pipe that I needed to clear to the left, and even when I adjusted the vertical shift to the max, I still can't clear it completely.


Once installed the white projector is somewhat hidden in my white ceiling which is good. The vertical shift does make it easy to 'map' the picture on my screen, so that I don't have to be 100% accurate when mounting my screen.


Since it is my first PJ, I initially planned on a 90" screen. My biggest TV up to this point is 57" only, so I thought 90" would be big enough for my sitting position (10' from the screen) ... turns out it is not. I eventually went for maximum zoom from my mounting position and go for a 100" screen. If I could do it all over again, I would probably go for an even bigger screen ... I got columns on the sides which limit how big I can go (I have a fixed screen) but I'd go 110" ... 100" is still a good size but bigger is always better.



The PJ is easy enough to setup, and once setup I put a few movies on to try - X-men, Hugo, Avatar.


The BenQ completely changed my view on projectors. I used to think PJ's give you size but you sacrifice on sharpness, clarity. Not the case at all. At 100", the W1070 is still very, very sharp. The combination of size and sharpness give you the big theatre feeling ... the colour doesn't "pop" as some TV sets may do, but it is very natural and very accurate after calibration. Of the preset modes, the "Dynamic" mode is completely useless (why even bother with this mode?) but movie is pretty close right out of the box. I calibrated based on the settings I find on this site and the colour, especially the skin tone looks amazing.


The PJ is very bright even when I leave the lights on in my HT room (to a point I'm getting a ND filter), but it's the contrast that isn't the BenQ's strongest suite (the same goes for all projectors in this price range though). Toying with calibration discs, I can't get the black to a dark enough level and still maintain the details. The black is more like dark grey.


The "Smart econ' mode somehow fixes it, and it is supposed to extend the life of the lamp as well, but it introduces other problems - I see the colours are off sometimes with Smart-Econ ... worse, the contrast quickly flickers changing from bright scene to dark scene and after trying that for a couple hours I switched back to "Econ"


3D looks nice. If there' anything to nitpick I'd complain the XBR LED's at my friend's place show more depth (more "3D") than the BenQ. But his TV doesn't even compare to mine in terms of smoothness and cross-talk ... there is no cross-talk at all, motion is extremely soft, and the 144Hz active glasses doesn't give me a headache after watching a 2 hours long movie, the same cannot be said of his 3D TV. I think 3D is a gimmick, but if one must get 3D then PJ is the way to do it.


Watching TV, the PJ does a decent job with SD content too. When it comes to watching sports, I'd admit without video processing of "fast action" found on more expensive PJ (or TVs) it is a little lacking. Watching hockey, compare to my 6 years old 120Hz LCD TV upstairs the LCD has smoother action ... however, whatever the PJ lacks in smoothness it makes up in size. I was literally jumping up and down the first time I watched NHL on my PJ and the close up shots of the players is life-size!!










Watching hockey is when I discovered hockey is VERY demanding of the TV. There's a LOT of white's on the screen from the ice, but the details on the ice can be easily lost (white crush would make the ice look like just a white pond). I'm glad to say the W1070 handles it just fine and it's just a treat to watch hockey in my man cave


So what are the negatives of this projector? Well to start off, I think the black could be darker (or blacker) ... whatever they claim as the contrast ratio (1:20000?) ... it isn't that. It's acceptable for a PJ of this price range, but it isn't great compared to, say, a plasma of similar price (but not similar size obviously)


I also think the PJ can be quieter. Again, small projector, small fan, not too much you can do there. I don't notice it 95% of the times, but watching movies, every now and then in a really quiet scene, you CAN hear it.


If I can have my wishlist I'd also add video processing for smooth action to it ... it is not apparent until you watch sports, but you do notice it when you do, and every degradation is exaggerated on a big screen too.


My PJ Is ceiling mounted and almost directly above my head so I don't see the light bleeding out from the vents of the PJ, but otherwise it is pretty bright around the PJ. There are workarounds obviously, from placement of PJ to some kind of light cover ... not a problem for me.


And the remote is just sad ... but I use a harmony remote so not a concern.


But none of those are deal breakers. This is my first PJ but I'm pretty sure I'll always have a PJ in my home from now on ... and you can't go wrong from the perspective of bang for buck too ... think of it, I paid $900 for the PJ, $300 for the screen, for $1.2k what kind of TV will I be able to get? At most I can get a mid-tier 60" plasma while on sale (which I'm actually shopping for for my bedroom ...







) but it still won't give me as much fun watching a movie on a 100" with this kind of sharpness, colour accuracy and what is all in all a very good picture quality.


----------



## scottyroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *number17*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6750#post_23953235
> 
> 
> I've had the W1070 for a couple months now so let me chime in with my quick 2 cents on this PJ.
> 
> 
> This is my first PJ, but before I even get to how it works, this was actually the center piece of a home theatre room project that we had for the summer when we finished the basement. My wife and I decided to have a bar / home theatre room when we needed mroe space and finished the basement, and it was tons of fun designing the room, setting things up, doing the homework on projectors, screen, getting the wires run, etc etc ... and for the 2 months we've had the HT room we've spent a lot of time enjoying movies down there. It's been a fun project I wonder why I didn't do it sooner.
> 
> 
> Anyways, on to projector. When we wanted a HT room I wanted a big screen for watching movie and games (big hockey fan here ... and hockey actually turns out to be very demanding for PJ ... will get to that) so we decided to get a projector.
> 
> 
> After doing lots of home work it came down to between the Optomoa HD25 and BenQ W1070. It came down to the BenQ went on sale first and I decided to go with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BenQ has short throws (and then the W1080ST has even shorter throw) which is not a problem if you plan your room around it, but if you are replacing an existing PJ with it and you already ran your cables, it can be a problem. OTOH when it comes time to replace my W1070, I probably have to run the cables back too ...
> 
> 
> The PJ is easy enough to mount. I got myself a ceiling mount and needed to install the 6" extension to hang the PJ because I have an ceiling air pipe that I needed to clear to the left, and even when I adjusted the vertical shift to the max, I still can't clear it completely.
> 
> 
> Once installed the white projector is somewhat hidden in my white ceiling which is good. The vertical shift does make it easy to 'map' the picture on my screen, so that I don't have to be 100% accurate when mounting my screen.
> 
> 
> Since it is my first PJ, I initially planned on a 90" screen. My biggest TV up to this point is 57" only, so I thought 90" would be big enough for my sitting position (10' from the screen) ... turns out it is not. I eventually went for maximum zoom from my mounting position and go for a 100" screen. If I could do it all over again, I would probably go for an even bigger screen ... I got columns on the sides which limit how big I can go (I have a fixed screen) but I'd go 110" ... 100" is still a good size but bigger is always better.
> 
> 
> 
> The PJ is easy enough to setup, and once setup I put a few movies on to try - X-men, Hugo, Avatar.
> 
> 
> The BenQ completely changed my view on projectors. I used to think PJ's give you size but you sacrifice on sharpness, clarity. Not the case at all. At 100", the W1070 is still very, very sharp. The combination of size and sharpness give you the big theatre feeling ... the colour doesn't "pop" as some TV sets may do, but it is very natural and very accurate after calibration. Of the preset modes, the "Dynamic" mode is completely useless (why even bother with this mode?) but movie is pretty close right out of the box. I calibrated based on the settings I find on this site and the colour, especially the skin tone looks amazing.
> 
> 
> The PJ is very bright even when I leave the lights on in my HT room (to a point I'm getting a ND filter), but it's the contrast that isn't the BenQ's strongest suite (the same goes for all projectors in this price range though). Toying with calibration discs, I can't get the black to a dark enough level and still maintain the details. The black is more like dark grey.
> 
> 
> The "Smart econ' mode somehow fixes it, and it is supposed to extend the life of the lamp as well, but it introduces other problems - I see the colours are off sometimes with Smart-Econ ... worse, the contrast quickly flickers changing from bright scene to dark scene and after trying that for a couple hours I switched back to "Econ"
> 
> 
> 3D looks nice. If there' anything to nitpick I'd complain the XBR LED's at my friend's place show more depth (more "3D") than the BenQ. But his TV doesn't even compare to mine in terms of smoothness and cross-talk ... there is no cross-talk at all, motion is extremely soft, and the 144Hz active glasses doesn't give me a headache after watching a 2 hours long movie, the same cannot be said of his 3D TV. I think 3D is a gimmick, but if one must get 3D then PJ is the way to do it.
> 
> 
> Watching TV, the PJ does a decent job with SD content too. When it comes to watching sports, I'd admit without video processing of "fast action" found on more expensive PJ (or TVs) it is a little lacking. Watching hockey, compare to my 6 years old 120Hz LCD TV upstairs the LCD has smoother action ... however, whatever the PJ lacks in smoothness it makes up in size. I was literally jumping up and down the first time I watched NHL on my PJ and the close up shots of the players is life-size!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching hockey is when I discovered hockey is VERY demanding of the TV. There's a LOT of white's on the screen from the ice, but the details on the ice can be easily lost (white crush would make the ice look like just a white pond). I'm glad to say the W1070 handles it just fine and it's just a treat to watch hockey in my man cave
> 
> 
> So what are the negatives of this projector? Well to start off, I think the black could be darker (or blacker) ... whatever they claim as the contrast ratio (1:20000?) ... it isn't that. It's acceptable for a PJ of this price range, but it isn't great compared to, say, a plasma of similar price (but not similar size obviously)
> 
> 
> I also think the PJ can be quieter. Again, small projector, small fan, not too much you can do there. I don't notice it 95% of the times, but watching movies, every now and then in a really quiet scene, you CAN hear it.
> 
> 
> If I can have my wishlist I'd also add video processing for smooth action to it ... it is not apparent until you watch sports, but you do notice it when you do, and every degradation is exaggerated on a big screen too.
> 
> 
> My PJ Is ceiling mounted and almost directly above my head so I don't see the light bleeding out from the vents of the PJ, but otherwise it is pretty bright around the PJ. There are workarounds obviously, from placement of PJ to some kind of light cover ... not a problem for me.
> 
> 
> And the remote is just sad ... but I use a harmony remote so not a concern.
> 
> 
> But none of those are deal breakers. This is my first PJ but I'm pretty sure I'll always have a PJ in my home from now on ... and you can't go wrong from the perspective of bang for buck too ... think of it, I paid $900 for the PJ, $300 for the screen, for $1.2k what kind of TV will I be able to get? At most I can get a mid-tier 60" plasma while on sale (which I'm actually shopping for for my bedroom ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but it still won't give me as much fun watching a movie on a 100" with this kind of sharpness, colour accuracy and what is all in all a very good picture quality.


Hey, great review! It sounds like the W1500 that was released this year might be just your cup of tea. It can produce a 100" image both closer and farther away than the W1070, it has 120hz frame interpolation, nominally quieter fan and light leakage. It can also get brighter and has WHDI (wireless HDMI) included. It can product brighter images in its Econ mode than the W1070's Standard mode (which is the mode I leave it on). This leads to a quieter fan at the same brightness, brighter 3D, and better picture. Street price is right around $1500 right now. I'm tempted to get it once it comes down to the $1200 range. Wal-Mart is selling the 70" Vizio for $999 on Black Friday too. Wondering if I dare to brave the madness and get that for my second room.


----------



## LFM2

Thanks for those excellent pictures scottyroo. It might be worth a try to lube the fan with some high quality synthetic oil before the noise begins. It should prevent any galling of the shaft or bushing from ever happening.


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *number17*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6750#post_23953235
> 
> 
> At most I can get a mid-tier 60" plasma while on sale (which I'm actually shopping for for my bedroom ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Walmart has the LG60PN5000 60" plasma for $648.99


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyroo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6750#post_23952534
> 
> 
> It also doesn't help that I live at 4200 feet (1280m) altitude. I think Normal mode is a happy medium between the hush of Smart Eco and the jet engine of High Altitude mode.



Maybe that's the main cause of your problem? If you don't use high altitude mode then the fan will degrade more quickly.


In my case I don't see any fan noise difference between normal and smart. My first one started rattle from 70 hours. Second one started around similar hours, but now after several hundred hours, I do not hear much rattle at all!


Could be I've got used it. But strangely, if I go to eco blank mode (where the lamp is the lowest and the fan should be the slowest), it started to rattle. In other modes I do not notice it.


----------



## number17




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6750#post_23954184
> 
> 
> Walmart has the LG60PN5000 60" plasma for $648.99


thanks for the heads up, but my wife insists on 3D after we got the W1070 in the basement


----------



## Skylinestar

First of all, I don't have this projector. Sorry for posting these newbie questions.

I did a test on Coderguy's calculator http://www.eliteprojectorcalculator.com/ for a 119" screen size at 11'6" throw at 1.15x zoom. The Best Mode (Lamp Low) shown is 28.2fL, with 18fL @ 500 hrs estimated as 35% loss.


Is this "lamp low" different from full eco mode? I believe full eco is different from smart eco?

If I wanna target lower brightness (28fL is too bright. I want it being closer to 16fL) is this the correct way: low lamp mode + full eco + brightness level reduction in setting ? I've read somewhere that full eco further reduce the brightness level by ~35%, hence I set 35% loss for lamp wear previously to get 18fL.


Is W1080ST giving the more brightness than W1070 ? This is what I see from Projectorcentral calculator with both projectors having zoom at 1.00x, projecting the same image size.


----------



## Cowboys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *number17*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6750#post_23955043
> 
> 
> thanks for the heads up, but my wife insists on 3D after we got the W1070 in the basement


I was going to get a 3D 60" but passed as I don't want to watch 3D on something so small. If I want to watch 3D, it has to be in my main theater.


----------



## rwestley

It would seem that a high quality computer fan of the same size would work. Is there a plug for the fan on the board.?


----------



## RTK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6750#post_23957235
> 
> 
> It would seem that a high quality computer fan of the same size would work. Is there a plug for the fan on the board.?



+1


From the pictures it does look like there is a plug but even if there isn't, screwing around with graphite and oil seems like a total waste of time. Since the original poster definitely appears to have the skill to perform the task, replace the fan and move on.


----------



## number17




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cowboys*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6750#post_23956263
> 
> 
> I was going to get a 3D 60" but passed as I don't want to watch 3D on something so small. If I want to watch 3D, it has to be in my main theater.


Yeah I don't disagree, but when it comes to the wife asking for 3D ... it's tough to say no










3D is somewhat gimmicky to me to be honest ...


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6750#post_23957235
> 
> 
> It would seem that a high quality computer fan of the same size would work. Is there a plug for the fan on the board.?



Computer fans would not be designed to cope with high temperature like the bulb, even for the high quality ones. Plus you don't know whether the PWM fan will be compatible and fully regulated by the PJ.


If it were me, and after warranty expired, I could venture to drop in some synthetic 5W-40 oil for my engine (yes I still have several litres of good oil left). These oils are designed to lubricate engine cylinders on much higher temperature and pressure so they should be a much better choice than the sewing machine oil.


But that's all based on the assumption that the rattle on the exhaust fan was indeed caused by oil degradation which in turn was caused by high temperature of the bulb, not some other reasons.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6750#post_23959293
> 
> 
> Computer fans would not be designed to cope with high temperature like the bulb, even for the high quality ones. Plus you don't know whether the PWM fan will be compatible and fully regulated by the PJ.
> 
> 
> If it were me, and after warranty expired, I could venture to drop in some synthetic 5W-40 oil for my engine (yes I still have several litres of good oil left). These oils are designed to lubricate engine cylinders on much higher temperature and pressure so they should be a much better choice than the sewing machine oil.
> 
> 
> But that's all based on the assumption that the rattle on the exhaust fan was indeed caused by oil degradation which in turn was caused by high temperature of the bulb, not some other reasons.



Using a few drops of high temp. synthetic sounds like a great idea.


----------



## utee05

I have noticed that the fan in my w1070 is making a sort of clicking noise. Not sure how to really explain it. I assume this is what others are talking about and mentioning how lubing it would help.


I only really notice it on quiet scenes since i sit right beneath the projector. I have gotten used to it but would be nice to minimize the noise a bit.


----------



## utee05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6750#post_23962556
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Ben Q cricket club. How many hours?



Yup crickets is the exact word for the noise. I think around 100hrs. I have only really used it a few hours each day for the last month or so.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *utee05*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6750#post_23962052
> 
> 
> I have noticed that the fan in my w1070 is making a sort of clicking noise. Not sure how to really explain it. I assume this is what others are talking about and mentioning how lubing it would help.
> 
> 
> I only really notice it on quiet scenes since i sit right beneath the projector. I have gotten used to it but would be nice to minimize the noise a bit.


 

You are using Smart-Eco, right?  Switch to Eco and the noise will go away. There's no real loss by not using Smart-Eco - other than the crickets noise.


----------



## rwestley

According to Benq this is what Smart Eco does.


"We are proud to be the first manufacturer to offer an energy-saving technology like Smart Eco Mode, a breakthrough innovation that provides students with a richer learning experience, while helping schools reduce their impact on the environment and lower costs to meet tight budgets," said Juan Alvarez, education director at BenQ America Corp. "And with its increased contrast ratio and amazing picture quality, Smart Eco Mode proves that going 'green' doesn't have to come at the expense of performance. We look forward to demonstrating our new MX850UST with this revolutionary technology at ISTE 2011."


BenQ projectors with Smart Eco Mode automatically calculate the optimum lamp power needed for the best contrast performance. Not only does this save energy and extend lamp life — reducing replacement costs — but it also improves the viewing experience by providing a contrast ratio as high as 13,000:1 for improved detail in dark scenes, according to the company.


You will get longer lamp life and possibly better contrast.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6780#post_23963015
> 
> 
> According to Benq this is what Smart Eco does.
> 
> 
> "We are proud to be the first manufacturer to offer an energy-saving technology like Smart Eco Mode, a breakthrough innovation that provides students with a richer learning experience, while helping schools reduce their impact on the environment and lower costs to meet tight budgets," said Juan Alvarez, education director at BenQ America Corp. "And with its increased contrast ratio and amazing picture quality, Smart Eco Mode proves that going 'green' doesn't have to come at the expense of performance. We look forward to demonstrating our new MX850UST with this revolutionary technology at ISTE 2011."
> 
> 
> BenQ projectors with Smart Eco Mode automatically calculate the optimum lamp power needed for the best contrast performance. Not only does this save energy and extend lamp life — reducing replacement costs — but it also improves the viewing experience by providing a contrast ratio as high as 13,000:1 for improved detail in dark scenes, according to the company.
> 
> 
> You will get longer lamp life and possibly better contrast.


 

Yep. In reality, this is what it does:

 

"Creates cricket noise."

 



 

The problem with Smart Eco seems to be that it maintains the brightness of Normal mode in bright scenes and the brightness of Eco mode in dark scenes, but - despite using the brightness of Normal Mode, it uses the fan speed of Eco mode all the time. This makes the PJ run very hot and this is where the cricket noise comes from as the components used seem to be of not sufficiently high quality to maintain their desired performance characteristics while running at a much higher temperature. This then causes the fan bearings to make the famous cricket noise. The technology behind Smart Eco seems reasonable, but it looks like it needs higher quality components to make it work well.  But hey, this is a sub $1,000 PJ remember!

 

The alleged improvements in contrast occur because contrast is a ratio of light to dark. By allowing a mode that uses the brightness of normal, in conjunction with Eco mode, the ratio is obviously expanded - the brights are brighter in relation to the darks. But in real life viewing you won’t notice much of a contrast improvement, and if you do, you may dislike what you see because you may be able to notice Smart Eco working - a bit like dynamic irises on some PJs: they improve the contrast (as defined above, on paper) but often you can see the iris working which is distracting.

 

I simply switched to Eco mode and the cricket noise went away and stayed away (unless using 3D mode of course) and there is no significant loss in PQ at all.

 

One caveat: PJs are highly subject to individual ways they are used. Unlike, say, plasma screens, which always work in a defined way, a PJ can be mounted at a widely differing range of distances from the screen, with different settings of zoom on the lens, and with a wide range of screens all with differing characteristics. So while Eco mode works really well for me, with a throw distance of about 9 feet onto a screen of about 92 inches diagonal, others may get different results depending on their individual circumstances.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6780#post_23963036
> 
> 
> Yep. In reality, this is what it does:
> 
> 
> "Creates cricket noise."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with Smart Eco seems to be that it maintains the brightness of Normal mode in bright scenes and the brightness of Eco mode in dark scenes, but - despite using the brightness of Normal Mode, it uses the fan speed of Eco mode all the time. This makes the PJ run very hot and this is where the cricket noise comes from as the components used seem to be of not sufficiently high quality to maintain their desired performance characteristics while running at a much higher temperature. This then causes the fan bearings to make the famous cricket noise. The technology behind Smart Eco seems reasonable, but it looks like it needs higher quality components to make it work well.  But hey, this is a sub $1,000 PJ remember!
> 
> 
> The alleged improvements in contrast occur because contrast is a ratio of light to dark. By allowing a mode that uses the brightness of normal, in conjunction with Eco mode, the ratio is obviously expanded - the brights are brighter in relation to the darks. But in real life viewing you won’t notice much of a contrast improvement, and if you do, you may dislike what you see because you may be able to notice Smart Eco working - a bit like dynamic irises on some PJs: they improve the contrast (as defined above, on paper) but often you can see the iris working which is distracting.
> 
> 
> I simply switched to Eco mode and the cricket noise went away and stayed away (unless using 3D mode of course) and there is no significant loss in PQ at all.
> 
> 
> One caveat: PJs are highly subject to individual ways they are used. Unlike, say, plasma screens, which always work in a defined way, a PJ can be mounted at a widely differing range of distances from the screen, with different settings of zoom on the lens, and with a wide range of screens all with differing characteristics. So while Eco mode works really well for me, with a throw distance of about 9 feet onto a screen of about 92 inches diagonal, others may get different results depending on their individual circumstances.



I agree that PJs are highly subjective as you say but I wonder why Benq can't just fix the fan speed situation with a firmware change? A firmware change could easily change the fan speed for smart eco. I also wonder if Benq has already done this in later firmware revisions. I am interested in what firmware versions people are having issues with the cricket noise.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6780#post_23963074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that PJs are highly subjective as you say but I wonder why Benq can't just fix the fan speed situation with a firmware change? A firmware change could easily change the fan speed for smart eco. I also wonder if Benq has already done this in later firmware revisions. I am interested in what firmware versions people are having issues with the cricket noise.
Click to expand...

 

My FW is 1.05.

 

I guess they don't want to change the fan speed because if they do, they will end up with the fan speed that Normal mode uses. One of the benefits of Eco mode is that the fan is much less noisy in that mode and I guess that BenQ don't want to use the higher fan speed of Normal in a mode called Smart Eco. I think many would not use Smart Eco at all if the fan was running at Normal mode speeds and noise level.

 

I think the real problem is, as I said, Smart Eco is good on paper, but requires a better quality fan with bearings that can cope better with higher levels of heat. The cricket noise arises purely because in Smart Eco the temperature is as high as in Normal mode but the fan speed is as low as in Eco mode. This causes the bearing to exceed its performance characteristics and the noise results. A FW solution of raising the fan speed to that of Normal Mode goes against the raison d'etre of Smart Eco mode.

 

I think this PJ is so good overall that sometimes we forget that it is a true 'budget' model. 

 

Also, there may be an element of 'greenness' figuring in this,  judging from BenQ's quoted remarks above. In many countries (here in the EU especially) manufacturers are under enormous pressure to show their green credentials by making their products far more energy efficient. Sometimes this is to the detriment of product quality - for example, energy conservation laws here forced plasma manufacturers to reduce energy consumption which then resulted in a generation of screens which had brightness levels unacceptable to many consumers. This has been a contributor to the death of plasma in favour of LCD - a small contributor I agree but a contributor nevertheless.  There may be an element of this in the introduction of a Smart Eco mode, which enables BenQ to appease the legislators by showing they are making efforts to reduce energy consumption. While in the real world, consumers simply choose the mode they are happiest with and say '*to hell with my energy bill - I want the best darned PQ I can get out of this thing*'.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6780#post_23963112
> 
> 
> My FW is 1.05.
> 
> 
> I guess they don't want to change the fan speed because if they do, they will end up with the fan speed that Normal mode uses. One of the benefits of Eco mode is that the fan is much less noisy in that mode and I guess that BenQ don't want to use the higher fan speed of Normal in a mode called Smart Eco. I think many would not use Smart Eco at all if the fan was running at Normal mode speeds and noise level.
> 
> 
> I think the real problem is, as I said, Smart Eco is good on paper, but requires a better quality fan with bearings that can cope better with higher levels of heat. The cricket noise arises purely because in Smart Eco the temperature is as high as in Normal mode but the fan speed is as low as in Eco mode. This causes the bearing to exceed its performance characteristics and the noise results. A FW solution of raising the fan speed to that of Normal Mode goes against the raison d'etre of Smart Eco mode.
> 
> 
> I think this PJ is so good overall that sometimes we forget that it is a true 'budget' model.
> 
> 
> Also, there may be an element of 'greenness' figuring in this,  judging from BenQ's quoted remarks above. In many countries (here in the EU especially) manufacturers are under enormous pressure to show their green credentials by making their products far more energy efficient. Sometimes this is to the detriment of product quality - for example, energy conservation laws here forced plasma manufacturers to reduce energy consumption which then resulted in a generation of screens which had brightness levels unacceptable to many consumers. This has been a contributor to the death of plasma in favour of LCD - a small contributor I agree but a contributor nevertheless.  There may be an element of this in the introduction of a Smart Eco mode, which enables BenQ to appease the legislators by showing they are making efforts to reduce energy consumption. While in the real world, consumers simply choose the mode they are happiest with and say '_to hell with my energy bill - I want the best darned PQ I can get out of this thing_'.



Very good points. The reason I asked about the firmware upgrade is that I know they made changes in the fan shut off in earlier versions. I am wondering if they have made any others. It is very easy to do an upgrade to 107 if you or anyone else is intrested.

I am using 107 and have had no problems even with smart eco mode. I originally had 102 on my machine. I am over 300 hours on it.


----------



## spe411

After receiving so much useful information on my projector purchases from this site, I feel like I owe something back. So here are some of my impressions after purchasing the W1070 last week and using it over the weekend. I bought it from amazon. Manufactured in August, and it has FW 1.6.


My setup: light controlled basement, use 20% of time in almost complete dark (dim theatre lighting) and other 80% of time with some lights on in a living room setting for gaming, sports, general TV watching. 120” Cinewhite Elitescreen with 1.1 gain. Ceiling mounted projector – mounted 12.5’ from screen and about 5’ above primary seating. My previous projector was an Epson 6500ub that fell ill to a pink bar at the bottom and green bar at the top of the image about 2 months after warranty was up.


1 – Regarding the noise this PJ puts out – it’s rated a few decibels louder than my old 6500ub. But in ECO mode – I don’t really notice it. Sure, I can hear it in quite scenes if I’m listening for it…but it’s not a distraction. It seems like it’s the same in smart-eco, and a little louder in normal.


2 – Regarding brightness – plenty bright even in ECO. Even when I turn on some lights, the screen doesn’t seem to be washed out at all. It looks like when I kick in smart-ECO, the brightness kicks up just a notch, so I could see using that when I have lights on for sports.


3 – Regarding contrast – this PJ is rated much less than the old Epson in terms of contrast ratio, but I don’t really notice much of a drop in performance…..maybe just a little That could be because of the DLP vs. LCD tech between the projectors. But I’m really pleased with black level, especially considering the price of this PJ (paid $850 for it, vs. the $2,300 I think I paid for the Epson 4 years ago).


4 – Regarding focus – I felt I needed to mention this, because it came up in this thread a few times while I was researching. It does appear that when I focus the projector and get the majority of the screen dead-on in focus, there are some other areas of the screen that are slightly off-focus. It’s very slight, and I chalk it up to the fact that I’m blaring a 120” image from 12.5’ away. I’m using every CM of vertical lens shift available, and I’m sure the wall my screen is on isn’t 100% flat just due to normal tolerances. I CAN ONLY REALLY TELL THE DIFFERENCE WHEN I’M STARING AT THE TEST PATTERN BARS FROM POINT-BLANK DISTANCE. And the off-focus pixels look about as good as my old Epson in-focus pixels due to the slight convergence issues that are inherent with LCD. So in conclusion – I don’t think my projector has a defect of anything, and I’m 100% OK with this, especially considering the price-tag.


5 – Regarding digital noise – I never really understood what digital noise was. I never saw it with the Epson (I don’t think it’s as much of an issue with LCD’s). But I was watching Rio with the kids this weekend, and there’s a scene towards the end with a parade (lots of bright colors and fast motion) and I see this fuzz like stuff trailing behind the fast moving images. Not totally annoying, put definitely visible. So I turned off the “Brilliant Color” like I read about, and now I don’t notice it. I haven’t mess with the Clarity Control yet, but I think I could play with that setting too if I need to. Which brings me to…


6 – Regarding color – awesome right out of the box on Cinema in ECO mode. I’ve got an Eye-One, and had to use it on the Epson to achieve a good picture. I almost don’t want to even mess with it on the 1070. It’s great. And turning off the Brilliant Color mode actually made things look a little more realistic I think. So maybe I’ll fire up the Eye-One and calibrate this bad boy over Thanksgiving….or maybe I won’t.


7 – Regarding gaming – I like me some games. I read that the Benq lag is awesome for games. I didn’t think lag was a big deal though for me, but just to test, I fired up some old-school Guitar Hero 3 this weekend, because it has this “calibrate lag” thing. My calibrated lag using the Epson was something like 40 MS. Calibrate lag using the Benq…..0 MS. I’m not even kidding. That sounds like an error, but no kidding when I played, I was killing it….broking personal high-scores and stuff. You can stop laughing at me now. I only did that for about an hour, then spent more time over the weekend playing Dirt 3 through my PC jacked up to 1080 and max settings. Beautiful picture and great performance on the Benq.


8 – Regarding HMDI handshaking – again, I read about some issues awhile back on this thread so I thought I’d address. I’ve got everything coming through a Denon receiver into HDMI 1. My Epson would take about 8-10 second to acquire the signal when changing sources (doesn’t sound like much, but SUPER ANNOYING). I’d miss the splash screen on the PS3 and stuff because the projector would take longer than that making a connection. The Benq is maybe 3 seconds. A lot better, and I got to see my PS3 splash screen for the first time in 4 years.


9 – Regarding 3D – I haven’t tried it yet. I’m not a big fan of the technology, so that wasn’t a deciding factor when I picked this PJ.


Conclusion – Bottom line is that I was looking to replace a projector that cost $2,300 originally, and only went just over 2 years before breaking (I’ve used it for another 2 years with the annoying bars on the top and bottom). I realized the cost of ownership going in on these (bulbs mainly), but I didn’t sign up for totally replacing my PJ every couple of years. That being said, if I found a way to get even 75% of the performance of the Epson, but by only spending $1,000 - that was going to be a huge win for me. I bought this on amazon, thinking I could send it back before 30 days a) if I couldn’t get placement to work (I’m pushing both the distance limits and vertical lens shift almost to their max…but it worked with my existing mount and screen location luckily) or b) if I didn’t like the performance. As you can tell from above, barring any unforeseen problems over the next 25 days, I hope I’ll be keeping this projector. If anything, I feel like I’m getting almost equivalent overall performance and I paid a heck of a lot less. I’m going to buy a 3-year square trade warranty now for another $120. And maybe I’ll give 3D a try.


One more thing – I found a good scene to show off the projector this weekend – the intro to Nitro Circus (the movie). Watched it in “Super 1080P” (whatever that is) on Netflix. With the colors of the bikes/trucks/copters, and the motion…it’s really cool.


----------



## Grayson73

I bought a refurb from BenQ and it has version 1.05 firmware. Should I upgrade to 1.07?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grayson73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6780#post_23964276
> 
> 
> I bought a refurb from BenQ and it has version 1.05 firmware. Should I upgrade to 1.07?



Only if you need the changes. I can't remember what they were but you can do a search in the thread. I believe 106 had some important updates.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6780#post_23963923
> 
> 
> Very good points. The reason I asked about the firmware upgrade is that I know they made changes in the fan shut off in earlier versions. I am wondering if they have made any others. It is very easy to do an upgrade to 107 if you or anyone else is intrested.
> 
> I am using 107 and have had no problems even with smart eco mode. I originally had 102 on my machine. I am over 300 hours on it.


 

Fair comments. I have about 600 hours on mine. I won't be upgrading the FW because I have an Epson 5030 coming this week and the BenQ will be sold on. It was, for me, only ever a stop-gap. HST, I am blown away by the PQ that can be achieved with the w1070. Mine has been properly calibrated using Calman and it is used in a totally light controlled, dark gray/black room with masks for 'scope movies and other than the black levels I am struggling to see how the Epson will better it. Certainly not to the tune of being 2.5 times the price. But I am a black level fanatic, hence the upgrade. (I have to use the Epson as it is the only 'high quality' PJ that has a throw that is suitable for my room/screen).


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spe411*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6780#post_23964122
> 
> 
> After receiving so much useful information on my projector purchases from this site, I feel like I owe something back. So here are some of my impressions after purchasing the W1070 last week and using it over the weekend. I bought it from amazon. Manufactured in August, and it has FW 1.6.


 

I agree with every point you make - they all echo my own experiences with this amazing little PJ. Except for the handshake - I am on older FW and I miss the splash screen during handshake like you do. They improved this in the later FW iterations.


----------



## scottyroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6780#post_23963036
> 
> 
> Yep. In reality, this is what it does:
> 
> 
> "Creates cricket noise."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with Smart Eco seems to be that it maintains the brightness of Normal mode in bright scenes and the brightness of Eco mode in dark scenes, but - despite using the brightness of Normal Mode, it uses the fan speed of Eco mode all the time. This makes the PJ run very hot and this is where the cricket noise comes from as the components used seem to be of not sufficiently high quality to maintain their desired performance characteristics while running at a much higher temperature. This then causes the fan bearings to make the famous cricket noise. The technology behind Smart Eco seems reasonable, but it looks like it needs higher quality components to make it work well.  But hey, this is a sub $1,000 PJ remember!


That's exactly right. My OOTB viewing mode preference is Standard in Smart Eco for the benefits of brightness and fan noise. I thought the setting was too good to be true and why anyone in their right mind would choose Eco or Normal mode. But alas... it was too good to be true. Cue cricket noise rattling. However, after discovering how easy it was to dismantle the projector and access the fan's lube well, I don't think this problem will happen again. What's also interesting is I found the fan only had the black sticker acting as a seal. Most computer fans have the sticker and a rubber plug. That could be the partial cause as well.


Now if only there were a definitive fix for the light leakage.










Regarding using synthetic motor oil, isn't there detergents and other ingredients in motor oil that could be detrimental to an electronic fan? Not saying this is the case, but am genuinely interested.


----------



## utee05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6750#post_23962972
> 
> 
> You are using Smart-Eco, right?  Switch to Eco and the noise will go away. There's no real loss by not using Smart-Eco - other than the crickets noise.



Yup I am using Smart Eco. I will switch to Eco and report back on if it got better.


Also I am on FW 1.06 and projecting on a 120" screen from about 12' back.


----------



## scottyroo

David - I will agree with you that Smart Eco provides the best image but the problem is that the fan speed is kept at "Eco" speeds while at times projecting brighter images than Normal mode. The lamp may be dynamic in its brightness but the accompanying fan speed is not. It makes the projector too hot and degrades the fan lube to the point of it making the infamous rattle.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyroo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6780#post_23964642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6780#post_23963036
> 
> 
> Yep. In reality, this is what it does:
> 
> 
> "Creates cricket noise."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with Smart Eco seems to be that it maintains the brightness of Normal mode in bright scenes and the brightness of Eco mode in dark scenes, but - despite using the brightness of Normal Mode, it uses the fan speed of Eco mode all the time. This makes the PJ run very hot and this is where the cricket noise comes from as the components used seem to be of not sufficiently high quality to maintain their desired performance characteristics while running at a much higher temperature. This then causes the fan bearings to make the famous cricket noise. The technology behind Smart Eco seems reasonable, but it looks like it needs higher quality components to make it work well.  But hey, this is a sub $1,000 PJ remember!
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly right. My OOTB viewing mode preference is Standard in Smart Eco for the benefits of brightness and fan noise. I thought the setting was too good to be true and why anyone in their right mind would choose Eco or Normal mode. But alas... it was too good to be true. Cue cricket noise rattling. However, after discovering how easy it was to dismantle the projector and access the fan's lube well, I don't think this problem will happen again. What's also interesting is I found the fan only had the black sticker acting as a seal. Most computer fans have the sticker and a rubber plug. That could be the partial cause as well.
> 
> 
> Now if only there were a definitive fix for the light leakage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding using synthetic motor oil, isn't there detergents and other ingredients in motor oil that could be detrimental to an electronic fan? Not saying this is the case, but am genuinely interested.
Click to expand...

 

I admire your work in trying to isolate and fix the problem. There are additives in motor oil (synthetic oil could be classed as "all additives) but whether they can damage an electronic fan, IDK. Maybe lithium grease would work as it can also cope with high temperatures?

 

Agreed on the light leakage. I find this far more of a problem than cricket noise - I cured that simply by using `Eco mode.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *utee05*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6780#post_23964645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6750#post_23962972
> 
> 
> You are using Smart-Eco, right?  Switch to Eco and the noise will go away. There's no real loss by not using Smart-Eco - other than the crickets noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup I am using Smart Eco. I will switch to Eco and report back on if it got better.
> 
> 
> Also I am on FW 1.06 and projecting on a 120" screen from about 12' back.
Click to expand...

 

I am betting you will report back and say "the crickets have left the building".


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6780#post_23964870
> 
> 
> Each setup is different, but in my opinion running the bulb in either Eco or Normal is noticably inferior to Smart eco (scene dependant lamp dimming).
> 
> Eco provides a dull image on my low gain screen while Normal pushes the barely acceptable black levels even further into the murky grey zone.
> 
> I agree that the differences aren't completely obvious, but for me the "dynamic iris like" feature is what separates the BenQ from my old Acer.


 

Yes, this is one of the problems of making any firm recommendations with PJs - conditions of use vary so much. In my circumstances, short throw - 9ft or so, 92 in screen, black room, fully calibrated PJ, Eco gives me a better PQ than Smart or Normal.


----------



## sbddvm

Anyone expecting a BF deal on this pj?


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6780#post_23964964
> 
> 
> I am betting you will report back and say "the crickets have left the building".


I'm planning to get this W1070 or W1080ST. I'm in Asia where room temperature hovers around 85F (29C). I've read that BenQ exhaust out very hot air compare to that from Optoma HD25. Due to my room temperature, does that mean putting the W1070/W1080ST in Eco mode will not eliminate the "cricket" noise?


By the way, are you pairing the projector with your ReAct screen? Tabletop or ceiling setup? Any hotspot issue?


----------



## vidkidd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6780#post_23965993
> 
> 
> I'm planning to get this W1070 or W1080ST. I'm in Asia where room temperature hovers around 85F (29C). I've read that BenQ exhaust out very hot air compare to that from Optoma HD25. Due to my room temperature, does that mean putting the W1070/W1080ST in Eco mode will not eliminate the "cricket" noise?
> 
> 
> By the way, are you pairing the projector with your ReAct screen? Tabletop or ceiling setup? Any hotspot issue?


On your concerns about heat

The air coming out of my 1080ST was no hotter than the air out of my Sanyo Z3 or an Epson 2030. Your region's heat/humidity should not effect the projector in the slightest. The issue with the Crickets is probably caused by an imbalance at a specific RPM, not heat...

My .02 on the noise issue with the fan......

The Rattle/Cricket "noise" from the fan happened with my 1080ST out of the box with 0 hours on the projector.

The noise happened in ANY fan speed setting. Normal / Eco and Smart Eco.

The noise occurred at power up and throughout the power down cool off sequence, up until the point it powered down.

If it is happening in Eco mode, it's probably caused by the fan's current RMP and not a change in temperature.

Now... speaking with an engineer at ADDA and management at BenQ:1) the fan is a custom part, not available in the USA from ADDA suppliers.

2) the noise could be caused by a faulty assembly - a lack of lubrication - or both.

3) any lubricant added to the fan needs to be compatible with what was used at manufacture as it may lead to early fan failure.

4) this thread has been forwarded on to the appropriate talent in BenQ to get this issue addressed asap.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6780#post_23965993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6780#post_23964964
> 
> 
> I am betting you will report back and say "the crickets have left the building".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to get this W1070 or W1080ST. I'm in Asia where room temperature hovers around 85F (29C). I've read that BenQ exhaust out very hot air compare to that from Optoma HD25. Due to my room temperature, does that mean putting the W1070/W1080ST in Eco mode will not eliminate the "cricket" noise?
> 
> 
> By the way, are you pairing the projector with your ReAct screen? Tabletop or ceiling setup? Any hotspot issue?
Click to expand...

 

IDK the answer to your first question, sorry. I live in England, so hardly ever get to experience temperatures even approaching 29C unfortunately.  









 

Yes, I am using the PJ with the React II screen. Ceiling setup. There is no significant hotspotting caused by the screen but the PJ itself does have a hot spot towards the middle of the projected area. It is only noticeable here when projecting a 'blank' screen and is not noticeable when viewing normal content.


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6780#post_23967447
> 
> 
> IDK the answer to your first question, sorry. I live in England, so hardly ever get to experience temperatures even approaching 29C unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am using the PJ with the React II screen. Ceiling setup. There is no significant hotspotting caused by the screen but the PJ itself does have a hot spot towards the middle of the projected area. It is only noticeable here when projecting a 'blank' screen and is not noticeable when viewing normal content.


Thanks for the feedback.

I'm wondering if the shorter throw W1080ST will have a more pronounced hot spot


----------



## scottyroo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidkidd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6780#post_23967200
> 
> On your concerns about heat
> 
> The air coming out of my 1080ST was no hotter than the air out of my Sanyo Z3 or an Epson 2030. Your region's heat/humidity should not effect the projector in the slightest. The issue with the Crickets is probably caused by an imbalance at a specific RPM, not heat...
> 
> My .02 on the noise issue with the fan......
> 
> The Rattle/Cricket "noise" from the fan happened with my 1080ST out of the box with 0 hours on the projector.
> 
> The noise happened in ANY fan speed setting. Normal / Eco and Smart Eco.
> 
> The noise occurred at power up and throughout the power down cool off sequence, up until the point it powered down.
> 
> If it is happening in Eco mode, it's probably caused by the fan's current RMP and not a change in temperature.
> 
> Now... speaking with an engineer at ADDA and management at BenQ:1) the fan is a custom part, not available in the USA from ADDA suppliers.
> 
> 2) the noise could be caused by a faulty assembly - a lack of lubrication - or both.
> 
> 3) any lubricant added to the fan needs to be compatible with what was used at manufacture as it may lead to early fan failure.
> 
> 4) this thread has been forwarded on to the appropriate talent in BenQ to get this issue addressed asap.


Great work, vidkidd. Way to go straight to the source for this information. I believe that the noise can come from a fan imbalance as well. This can result from improper assembly, as is the case with you hearing the noise at 0 hours, or from heat slowly degrading the lube. Do you think the heat from the PJ while on Smart Eco could also have to do with creating an imbalance in the fan? Perhaps warping the blades when the projector fan comes to a stop when it is still very hot? This sounds like a software problem with Smart Eco's fan settings from BenQ and a hardware issue from ADDA providing a low quality fan. Please keep us posted with news from your contacts on this issue. With how easy it is to swap fans, if they get this corrected I would fork out $ to get a higher quality custom fan.


----------



## scottyroo

A link that I just stumbled upon that some of us techie types would appreciate... this will be great to stay up to date on firmware and hardware revisions: ftp://210.65.248.224/Projector/ServiceECNReport/W1070 . I was trying to look for a history of firmware revisions and I copied and pasted one of the features about ISF night settings included in 1.07 into Google and that is how I found BenQ's ftp which includes firmware and hardware history as well as the firmware itself in the folder hierarchy.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyroo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6780#post_23968381
> 
> 
> A link that I just stumbled upon that some of us techie types would appreciate... this will be great to stay up to date on firmware and hardware revisions: ftp://210.65.248.224/Projector/ServiceECNReport/W1070



Great find. I bookmarked this page. Thanks Anyone know the password to get into the firmware link?


----------



## kevo82

How do you guys connect the W1070 to the receiver?


You get HDMI from the receiver, but what do you use to get the audio, from W1070 to the speakers?



My receiver doesn't has HDMI, so I need to get a new receiver with 2 HDMI outputs, one for the TV in the same room, and one for the projector, in another room.


But what about the sound in the room where I have the projector? Do I have to output 2xRCA or mini jack, out of the projector, into another 5.1 receiver, or how?



This means that I won't have 5.1 in the room where W1070 is, unless I have a second receiver in that room?


I know that if I get one multizone receiver, it will send only 2.0 in the 2nd zone (where the projector is).


Or it is better to get a 5.1 system with integrated amplification (like Logitech Z906), connected to the projector trough 2xRCA or mini jack? Will it work 5.1, or only 2.0?


----------



## AnthonyJS02

Kevo


Your source material would plug into the receiver, example blu ray player or video game system. Then you would have a hdmi out from receiver to the projector. The audio would not leave receiver and the video would get sent to projector. The audio would output to your speakers you have setup. No need to run cables from the projector to any speakers. Hope that helps.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevo82*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6780#post_23972199
> 
> 
> How do you guys connect the W1070 to the receiver?
> 
> 
> You get HDMI from the receiver, but what do you use to get the audio, from W1070 to the speakers?
> 
> 
> 
> My receiver doesn't has HDMI, so I need to get a new receiver with 2 HDMI outputs, one for the TV in the same room, and one for the projector, in another room.
> 
> 
> But what about the sound in the room where I have the projector? Do I have to output 2xRCA or mini jack, out of the projector, into another 5.1 receiver, or how?
> 
> 
> 
> This means that I won't have 5.1 in the room where W1070 is, unless I have a second receiver in that room?
> 
> 
> I know that if I get one multizone receiver, it will send only 2.0 in the 2nd zone (where the projector is).
> 
> 
> Or it is better to get a 5.1 system with integrated amplification (like Logitech Z906), connected to the projector trough 2xRCA or mini jack? Will it work 5.1, or only 2.0?


 

I don't fully understand your question. You don't have to get sound out of the w1070 - it has sound capability if you use it causally for portable use etc.

 

Treat the w1070 exactly as if it were the TV you already have hooked up. Hook up the PJ in the same was the TV is currently hooked up and you will get 5.1 sound through the AVR and the image through the PJ (instead of the TV)..


----------



## Tommy Mang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4440#post_23241168
> 
> 
> Picked one of these up a few days ago (Firmware V1.04); with my decision purely based on this thread (and a few reviews) and have been spending some quality time with it.
> 
> 
> A few notes from personal experience that might assist others in their decision:
> *RBE*: Rainbow Effect is a massive consideration for a DLP projector. I also discovered that this is something I'm pretty susceptible to. The W1070 turned out to be almost RBE-free for me: but NOT straight out of the box. Here's why: as mentioned a bit earlier in the thread (thanks, *JaMiR*!), the projector has a 3x mechanical (or 6x 'effective', since it contains two sets of RGB segments) color wheel. 6x is rather high (that's good for reducing RBE): but it turns out it does NOT run at this speed for all refresh rates!
> 
> Plugging it straight into my OpenELEC-Running Raspberry Pi initially yielded more rainbow artifacts than I could bear. Remembering reading about the varying color-wheel speeds on this thread, I was relieved to find that when dropping to [email protected] (rather than the default [email protected]), the wheel audibly sped up (sounds a bit like a soft jet engine accelerating, when changing refresh rates with an ear to the fan vent), and my RBE woes were gone!
> 
> The slightly lower refresh rate doesn't impact PQ and motion is still smooth (most video content is at a lower 24hz; and gaming at 50hz is still excellent: even 30fps is considered good in-game).
> 
> 
> Hence if your source device allows you to change refresh rates (most devices should), you may want to start by dropping (or even increasing) to 50hz if you notice rainbows. I've found it almost impossible to detect them since.
> 
> This might also explain why some reviewers have raved about the relative absence of RBE on this projector (compared to the competition) while others have said it's on par: they may be reviewing at different refresh rates. Still, try before you buy to make sure (if RBE is an issue for you) - and confirm the displayed refresh rate when you do so!
> *2D PQ*: This is excellent. Mild calibration yields a large, bright, good-looking picture in 2D; especially with 1080p content. 720p content is also great; with well-encoded SD looking OK and poorly encoded SD looking - well - poor. This is to be expected at the screen size, I guess: but for 2D viewing, you won't be disappointed. The only weakness lies with the projector's relatively average black levels (even when using SmartEco), despite decent shadow detailing. At the price point, this is considered a small compromise. Also note that although the projector's high lamp brightness allows a bit of ambient light to be present, any excess ambient light is going to hurt black levels further.
> *Fan Noise*: This varies widely depending on lamp mode. Using 'Brilliant Color' and 'High Altitude' modes both on (which increase the fan speed) - and comparing it to my PS3 Slim, running on SmartEco sounds like the PS3 at idle (not particularly loud); while running at Normal or even Eco (!) modes is much louder; comparable to the PS3 under heavy load. The projector's position may make a difference here: if ceiling mounted, the noise may not matter. The fan is also louder on startup than it is after the device has found a source. I've left SmartEco on, which extends lamp life, produces some dynamic contrast and keeps fan noise low, at the expense of a bit of semi-noticeable modulated dimming when changing from a dark to a bright scene. It's well worth it, at least to me.
> *3D Experience*: Your mileage will vary, but this is the one area where I was a bit underwhelmed - for a few reasons. First, the projector's adherence to HDMI-related timing standards seriously hampers supported resolutions for 3D. Half-Resolution SBS rips, for example, are a no-no at 1080p: the standards dictate that 1080i is for SBS, with 1080p reserved for Top-Bottom (i.e. over-under or 'OU') rips only. Starting a 1080p Half-SBS rip at native resolution disables the SBS menu option, forcing you to change resolution to 1080i, thus lowering quality. (Note that this shouldn't be a problem for a blu-ray player playing 3D blu-rays since the player will frame-pack the 3D image automatically. It'll probably be an issue for an Xbox or HTPC, though). This is a far cry from, say, my LG 3D LED TV, which allows either SBS or OU at any resolution or refresh rate. I suspect I'll be re-ripping most of my 3D blu-rays just to support the projector.
> 
> Nvidia's 3DTV-Play technology is even more restrictive, allowing 3D gaming from a PC at just two timings: [email protected], and [email protected] The former looks good but isn't really suited for gaming (refresh rate is rather low for high-speed play); and the latter seems to be prone to rainbows, possibly due to the 60hz refresh rate. Lack of choice is always frustrating - and here especially, since you actually have to change your desktop refresh rate for some games if you don't use one of those two by default, along with the screen resolution in the game's settings. I tested using Arkham City, which, comparatively, looks beautiful on my 3D-Vision Dell-Laptop monitor at [email protected] (60hz per eye), with no setting changes required.
> 
> 
> Finally, the actual 3D experience on the projector is decent but a bit underwhelming too: the contrast ratio seems to suffer (possibly due to the glasses) - even after some calibration - and images aren't as punchy in 3D as they are in 2D: the loss in image fidelity from 2D to 3D is greater here than on the LG 3D LED TV (which uses lower-quality passive technology, but still looks better) for the same video.
> 
> 
> I also noticed quite a bit of RBE using a natively-supported Top/Bottom 1080p rip running at 24hz on the projector. Even when taking off the glasses, RBE was pretty noticeable at this resolution/refresh-rate/3D-mode. If anyone knows how to improve this to 2D/50hz standards (*JaMiR*, maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I'd be interested to hear!
> 
> The glasses are also expensive; though they're almost flicker-free and there is no crosstalk. At all. The red hue that washes over the projected image in 3D-mode is part of the DLP-Link 3D standard and is eradicated completely by the glasses.
> 
> *All In All*: This is an excellent, keenly priced device that ticks all the important boxes for projection and produces a seriously impressive image; especially at the price. If the weak black levels and average 3D are not deal-breakers - and you've confirmed you don't see rainbows at 50hz - then order now.



I'm still in the process of going through all the posts in this thread (I'm at page 149). This post from kreeturez I think is one of the most useful posts I've seen so far. Thought it would be interesting to share it again. Thanks kreeturez!


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tommy Mang*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6780#post_23972504
> 
> 
> I'm still in the process of going through all the posts in this thread (I'm at page 149). This post from kreeturez I think is one of the most useful posts I've seen so far. Thought it would be interesting to share it again. Thanks kreeturez!



A great post, but you should keep in mind that most of the 3D issues he was having is rectified in the 1.06 firmware update (i.e. many more 3D formats supported).


----------



## Tommy Mang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6780#post_23972522
> 
> 
> A great post, but you should keep in mind that most of the 3D issues he was having is rectified in the 1.06 firmware update (i.e. many more 3D formats supported).



Thanks for pointing that out! I'm happy to say that I have the latest firmware


----------



## kevo82

Thanks for the answer guys.


To be more clear:


Now I have one receiver (old Technics without HDMI paired with 5.1 Bose Acoustimass 15), connected like this:


- trough optical toslink with the Mac Mini for digital audio.

- trough 2xRCA with the TV for audio


Xbox360, PS3, Mac Mini and one cable box, are connected directly to the TV for video and audio.


I was looking for a solution to have only one receiver (with 4xHDMI in and 2xHDMI out), hooked with PS3, Xbox360 and Mac Mini, that outputs in one room video to the TV and audio to 5.1 Bose; and in the other room outputs video to W1070 projector and audio to a new 5.1.


Now, if I get a new receiver for the bedroom, where W1070 is, I will connect the new receiver with the projector but I will have to move the Xbox360, PS3 or Mac Mini to the bedroom everytime I want to watch a movie?


It's quite complicated what I need. I have one HDMI cable trough the walls between the 2 rooms, but the best thing that I could use it for, I guess that would be to connect the Mac Mini to a HDMI splitter, one HDMI for each room (one to the receiver hooked to the TV and 5.1 Bose, and the other one to the receiver hooked up with the projector and a new 5.1).

When I want to play Xbox360, or PS3I will have to move them from one receiver to the other.


Any sugestions?


----------



## ztOctavian

Hey Folks,



Thanks for all the info from customers on here great place!


My W1070 arrived this morning and in about 4 hours I'll be re alligning my mount (as I have replaced an Acer 5360BD)


So I'll post back with another user review and any changes i.e. what firmware I received etc.




I also commented in the Benq 144Hz compatible thread:
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1448720/benq-w1070-144hz-compatible-dlp-link-3d-glasses/660#post_23949304 


Regarding new HiShock 3D glasses (Lime Heaven up to 200Hz?) due for arrivel via i-parcel from Germany which I will review aswell and post my experience with specific details on setup to help any other potential customers make a decision.




See ye soon!

Nick.


----------



## Grayson73

Quote:Originally Posted by *rwestley* 

I am reposting these instructions from the previous 105 update. You can get the DLP composer tool and the service manual from these links. Be sure to use the new link for the 106 firmware.

I and others have updated the firmware via USB. Use these instructions and links below;
(repost)
A few people asked for firmware update instructions.
I suggest that you do this only if you have an early version of the firmware and are having issues that need to be fixed. One must also realize that if you mess up the firmware update your warranty could be void

Firmware available below:



106 Firmware download link:



If one wants to do the update I suggest doing it using a standard to min B cable. using USB. This update cannon be installed from a thumb drive. The full instructions are in the service manual from the link above.


1. Write down all your settings before starting an update. (If you do not you will loose all your settings)
2. I suggest that you create a new folder on your desktop called 1070 firmware in the new folder.
3. Download the download tool and unzip it to the new folder.
4. Download the new separate 106 img file to the same folder from the link above.
5. .Install the download tool. It is called DLP composer. Also download the Flash Device Parameters file.
5A Copy the Flash Device Parameters. txt file to the DLP composer program file (It is under programs x86 DLP Composer on your C drive.) Use Copy and paste. The folder you want to paste this file to will be on the c drive after you install DLP composer.
6. Open the DLP Composer tool and go to edit, preferences.
7. When the window opens go to communication and set it to USB
8. Close this window and click on flash loader on the opening screen. A window will open.
8. Change the mark to Complete Image Download Put check in Skip Boot loader area Change 32Kb
9. On the top of the flash loader hit the browse button and go to your folder 106 img file.
10. Insert the USB cable in the min plug on the projector and into your computer. (Wait for the drivers to load. This should take a minute with windows 7 or 8
11. Unplug the projector and push the power and auto buttons at the same time. Plug in the projector while holding the buttons. The LED on the projector will turn red if you are in download mode (It must turn red to install the firmware. If it turns orange do this again until you only get the red led) This is very important.
12 Hit the Reset Bus and Start Download. The upgrade process should take about 5 minutes. A timer will start telling you how long it will take.
13. Do not unplug anything during the process. When everything completes the LED on the projector will turn to standby orange.
14. Unplug the USB cable and turn the projector on
15 You will have to put all your settings back in and turn source select to auto
16. Instructions are also available in the service manual PDF you downloaded to your folder.
17. Only do this upgrade at your own risk and if you are familiar with doing firmware updates..
18. You do not need the service tool to do the firmware update the firmware and write down your settings.
Edited by rwestley - 3/25/13 at 1:18am

If the links do not work P.M. me. I have the firmware and 106 firmware saved.


I'm ready to update firmware from 1.05 to 1.07. I just want to confirm a few things:

1. The instructions above are still accurate
2. I can upgrade directly from 1.05 to 1.07. No need to go to 1.06
3. Does anyone have the link to the 1.07 firmware? I saw someone post it awhile ago but he said it would only be there for a week.

Thanks!


----------



## vidkidd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XStanleyX*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6810#post_23973752
> 
> 
> 
> PM me your e-mail address and I can send the 1.07 firmware to you in a zip file. I went from 1.05 to 1.07 using those instruction. Follow them very carefully.


*IMPORTANT NOTE:* be careful with step #8: Put check in Skip Boot loader area Change 32Kb


If you don't change:
[x] skip boot loader area : 16kb


to


[x] skip boot loader area : 32kb


It will make your projector inoperable.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6780#post_23972522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tommy Mang*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6780#post_23972504
> 
> 
> I'm still in the process of going through all the posts in this thread (I'm at page 149). This post from kreeturez I think is one of the most useful posts I've seen so far. Thought it would be interesting to share it again. Thanks kreeturez!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A great post, but you should keep in mind that most of the 3D issues he was having is rectified in the 1.06 firmware update (i.e. many more 3D formats supported).
Click to expand...


Glad to have been of assistance 


And yes, I can confirm that with all the new 3D formats introduced in Firmware 1.06, I'm much, much happier with the 3D performance of this awesome little projector: all my rips play pretty much flawlessly now.


My opinion on contrast ratio in 3D being a bit 'dulled' still stands (perhaps due to the nature of DLP-Link), and I definitely still get more RBE in 3D (even at triple-flashed 24hz) than I do at 50hz in 2D. Actually I get practically no RBE @ 50hz in 2D 


That said, I still do enjoy watching 3D content on this device: the impact of such a large screen is incomparable to anything else (barring an actual 3D theatre!)


As a side-note (I mentioned it earlier), I've always had the 'rattle' from the fan: since the 1st hour. Not loud or particularly distracting; but it's there. Hasn't progressed or gotten worse so I don't notice it anymore. I don't find the projector noisy in Smart-Eco mode; even with 'High Altitude' on.


I'm now at over 900 hours on the lamp and still consider this the best AV purchase I've ever made.


----------



## practicalposts

Long time lurker but feel bad asking question without contributing much. But I have learned so much here and felt I have made informed decision for my AV choices.

I recently got BENQ refurbished from the manufacturer directly for good price of $677. I cannot be happy with the performance out of the box. Compared it with friends Epson 3020 and 5020 in dedicated HT and high-end screen, we were baffled how well Benq can meet or exceed Epson with variety of material including Blu-Ray, Netflix etc.


The projector came with damaged vertical shift screw head so I cannot really operate to perform the shift. I did not felt the need of it as for now I am placing it on chair and projecting on builder grade beige color wall. But I wonder how important the shift is, considering it does not offer much adjustment when eventually I am going to mount it in my basement . I hate to RMA it as I am happy with this particular piece with just 28 hours on it (can I rely on the hours count ? or it can be reset ).


The other question is, should I really need to go from firmware 1.05 to 1.07 if I don't really feel need of it now. The argument is to try it to upgrade while I have return eligibility.


Thanks to a post few pages back, I was able to buy chief mount from ebay for around $50 and that should be enough for mounting as I have quite placement flexibility in the basement.


I am planning to build screen 130" with 16:9 aspect ration, with throw distance of 12 ft in controlled ambient light in the basement. I went through few threads under screen forum and seems like Carls Flexiwhite or spandex from spandex world are popular choice. But I cannot figure out pros and cons of each other. Moreover do I need to color the screen if I have controlled ambient light and most usage will be during night time.


Also want to confirm as if I read it correctly, setting the zoom to max (so that the image is biggest possible) provides even sharpness.


Thanks again and appreciate members spending time and guiding members particularly non- regulars like me.


----------



## ztOctavian

Hey Folks,


the W1070 arrived yesterday and I checked it out briefly last night.


Initial thoughts & firmware :

Compared to Acer H5360BD is the black is really black! however Ill test some more this evening to ascertain if these black are crushed and shadow details being lost, however I can tweak the gamma for personal preference and will check out the calibration post on here too!


WIth regards to Firmware the box's seal was cut with a blade and the Firmware on the unit is v1.06 (unit was ordered from Amazson.co.uk 1 week ago) it was resealed with Benq tape. I assume an interruption to the manufacture line or quality control was carried out to upgrade units before shipping?


Love the unit focus is pretty damn sharp albeit my install is not to the millimetre in terms of centre but even at that 14 foot throw its producing about 123" image albeit im loosing 1 or 1.25 inch either side.


Glasses might be here tomorrow but should be Monday will post up further findings.

Nick


----------



## Skylinestar

Anyone installed a variable ND filter on the projector? Is the one below OK? The seller told me that it's made of glass with metal frame.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-72mm-Citiwide-Variable-NDX-ND2-to-ND400-for-DSLR-lens-US-031348-/290613037340 


How much should I spend on the ND filter? I'm not into photography...so I'm not sure of the brands available. I do know Hoya made quality lens but it's expensive.


----------



## acidmanvl

I've been playing for some time with the firmware v1.06 and I have to admit that this projector is totally awesome. The new 1080p 60fps RGB 3D-SBS mode is what I always wanted, especially coupled with Smooth Video Project it is now alot more fluid that previously at 1080i.

Now my girlfriend want to watch 3d again =) no more headaches at 60fps !


----------



## Brajesh

Can someone kindly PM me the v1.07 firmware? Thank you.


----------



## 04rex

I am actually also interested in upgrading my firmware. Where do i get it and how do i do it safely?


Thanks


----------



## rwestley

This is the link to the firmware 107 that someone posted:

https://mega.co.nz/#!EU8AyZBT!V3lYeChjFCHPqkD9Sc3CWEpF-TU4SQvTkak2zEckxso


----------



## 04rex

Are there steps you need to take?


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *04rex*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6810#post_23983705
> 
> 
> Are there steps you need to take?



Are you serious????? Read the post near the top of THIS PAGE!! It is #6814


----------



## Woolygums

Just replaced a Panasonic PT-AE4000u with a Benq W1070. Have two problems,


I hooked the trigger from the Benq to my DaLIte screen The Panasonic did activate it, but it no longer works with the Benq. I have to do it manually. I can't find anything in the manual about programming the trigger. Is there something I can program or *do I need to doing something with my DaLite?*


I have a 24 foot throw on a 12 foot wide screen, but even with the zoom all the way I have about an extra foot on each side with similar overlap at the top and bottom. The digital zoom does not seem to be working.


Do I need to bring the projector closer to the screen. I have it ceiling mounted where the Panny was.


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Woolygums*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6810#post_23984750
> 
> 
> Just replaced a Panasonic PT-AE4000u with a Benq W1070. Have two problems,
> 
> 
> I hooked the trigger from the Benq to my DaLIte screen The Panasonic did activate it, but it no longer works with the Benq. I have to do it manually. I can't find anything in the manual about programming the trigger. Is there something I can program or *do I need to doing something with my DaLite?*
> 
> 
> I have a 24 foot throw on a 12 foot wide screen, but even with the zoom all the way I have about an extra foot on each side with similar overlap at the top and bottom. The digital zoom does not seem to be working.
> 
> 
> Do I need to bring the projector closer to the screen. I have it ceiling mounted where the Panny was.


 http://www.eliteprojectorcalculator.com/ 

24' throw is too far. Bring it closer


----------



## Woolygums




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6810#post_23985222
> 
> http://www.eliteprojectorcalculator.com/
> 
> 24' throw is too far. Bring it closer



Thank you for the calculator. Looks like I need it to be about 15' 11", and an 11" drop. Will move it.


Still have a question about the trigger on the projector and my roll down screen.


----------



## Woolygums




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Woolygums*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6810#post_23985778
> 
> 
> Thank you for the calculator. Looks like I need it to be about 15' 11", and an 11" drop. Will move it.
> 
> 
> Still have a question about the trigger on the projector and my roll down screen.




Wife unhappy with moving projector forward. Says it will "mess up the ceiling".










Is there another long throw similar projector? I can return this to AMAZON.


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Woolygums*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6810#post_23985794
> 
> 
> Wife unhappy with moving projector forward. Says it will "mess up the ceiling".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there another long throw similar projector? I can return this to AMAZON.


Optoma HD25 , HD25e , HD25LV (more and more lumens)


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *04rex*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6810#post_23983705
> 
> 
> Are there steps you need to take?



Read instructions post 6814 and follow them exactly.


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6810#post_23986162
> 
> 
> Read instructions post 6814 and follow them exactly.


Is there a need for incremental updates? Or can we just jump to the latest version?


----------



## XStanleyX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6810#post_23986189
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a need for incremental updates? Or can we just jump to the latest version?


You can jump to the latest. The latest firmware includes all the previous fixes.


----------



## Woolygums




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6810#post_23986054
> 
> 
> Optoma HD25 , HD25e , HD25LV (more and more lumens)



Thanks, Skylinestar - we decided to move it. But I really appreciate your help!!


----------



## Grayson73

Thanks to rwestley, XStanleyX, and others. I upgraded firmware from 1.05 and 1.07 without issue!


----------



## Woolygums




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grayson73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6810#post_23987522
> 
> 
> Thanks to rwestley, XStanleyX, and others. I upgraded firmware from 1.05 and 1.07 without issue!



Is it much of a difference?


----------



## Woolygums

Fixed the 12v trigger with the Benq W1070 and my rollup DaLIte screen. Reversed the polarity in my line to the screen.


----------



## XStanleyX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Woolygums*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6810#post_23988222
> 
> 
> 
> Is it much of a difference?


~~Firmware 1.06 Fixes:

-1- Hg bridge problem symptom: can’t turn on a projector, but NDF after transportation; few cases found in BQC. There is Hg (Mercury) in a lamp bulb. Whenever the liquid mercury make the Short-circuit of electrodes of the lamp, the unit can’t be turn on. To change the cooling status and lamp ignition behavior can make mercury condense at different locations of a bulb. Due to Hg (Mercury) changing the location in lamp bulbs during transportation, it will be NDF in ASP.

-2- To improve power-on while system initializing

-3- To improve Philips DVD compatibility issue(BQC)

-4- Add 3D format as appendix

-5- Adjust Audio Curve for BQjp

-6- Japanese OSD correction for Cool and Warm (BQjp)

-7-To enhance HDMI searching speed

-8- To update RC code for new remote RCV011

-9- To modify the gain value to improve HDMI signal searching ability

-10- To add model name W1250 in Factory OSD (only W1070) Added support for 3D formats: [email protected]/94/60 Hz -- SBS added [email protected] - SBS added [email protected]/24Hz - SBS added [email protected]/60Hz - Top Bottom - added [email protected] - Top Bottom - added

 

1.07 ~~ISF Night setting can’t be keep after 2D->3D timing changed To keep lamp hour after “reset all setting in USE OSD” To improve the 32 gray level via PS3 HDMI Modify picture mode of “power off” icon Modify HSG setting in No signal condition


----------



## mekret

  


2866 hours on firmware 1.02 and still going strong!


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6810#post_23988489
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/pm3pbfs89/
> 
> 
> 2866 hours on firmware 1.02 and still going strong!



That's great, I hope this continues for many hours to come. Just shows that not all units have or will develop a fault.


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6810#post_23988489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2866 hours on firmware 1.02 and still going strong!


Any fan rattling noise issue?


----------



## jmalto

For those of you that might be using this as a gaming projector and picked up an Xbox One, has anyone tested the built-in calibration patterns on the xbox? There is a section that helps you adjust black levels and it does so by displaying a closed and open "eye" inside a black pattern box. With the W1070 set on auto and Xbox set on limited range, I cannot see the top pattern (closed eye) which is an indication of the TV not utilizing the right color space. If I set the W1070 on PC video in the HDMI settings, I can see the pattern fine but then I am mixing limited and full range RGB spaces which makes no sense as to why it is technically working unless the W1070 has the color spaces mixed up in the firmware. I say this because I have an LG TV with color space ranges and with the TV set to low and Xbox set to limited I can see the patterns fine.


If anyone has both can you confirm you are seeing the same thing?


----------



## mekret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6840#post_23988618
> 
> 
> Any fan rattling noise issue?



Nope. Runs like a charm.


----------



## niccolo

I got a used Da-lite high contrast (i.e. gray) screen to project my W1070 onto, which should be a good fit because I have light colored walls that I can't paint and our projectors are pretty bright but could use a little help with contrast. But the screen is an older model that's not black on the back, so the fabric is moderately translucent. So I'm realizing I need to put black material behind the screen to prevent light reflection that will reduce reflections off the wall behind the screen that would lower black levels. I'm thinking the easiest solution would be to thumb-tack black fabric or plastic to the wall. Any suggestions on what to use?


Much appreciated!


----------



## bighvy76

I stapled black burlap fabric strait to the drywall. A foot behind my screen. Cheap and works great


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6840#post_23992643
> 
> 
> I got a used Da-lite high contrast (i.e. gray) screen to project my W1070 onto, which should be a good fit because I have light colored walls that I can't paint and our projectors are pretty bright but could use a little help with contrast. But the screen is an older model that's not black on the back, so the fabric is moderately translucent. So I'm realizing I need to put black material behind the screen to prevent light reflection that will reduce reflections off the wall behind the screen that would lower black levels. I'm thinking the easiest solution would be to thumb-tack black fabric or plastic to the wall. Any suggestions on what to use?
> 
> 
> Much appreciated!



I would suggest black felt fabric which is sold everywhere. You can get fabric glue to put it on the drywall. It is flatter than burlap and will work. If you want a go with the darkest possible fabric get velvet. Both fabrics can also be used for masking.


----------



## jamieuk147

Is this projector basically the short throw king?


----------



## bighvy76

The w1070st is even shorter


----------



## aceinthesky2002

Does anyone have the inside scoop on where to buy this projector for Black Friday or Cyber Monday, If so let's keep the thread updated with this info. I'm sure I'm not the only person wanting to buying this projector during these sales.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6810#post_23988489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2866 hours on firmware 1.02 and still going strong!



Congrats; clearly a TV replacement for you!! Very nice!


And that's clearly on an early hardware revision too.


Actually there've been few proper breakdowns of this pj... The fan rattle irritates some but hasn't resulted in many full-out failures. (Mine's been rattling subtly for nearly 800 hours - since I got it!










What lamp setting are you using?


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6840#post_23993347
> 
> 
> I would suggest black felt fabric which is sold everywhere. You can get fabric glue to put it on the drywall. It is flatter than burlap and will work. If you want a go with the darkest possible fabric get velvet. Both fabrics can also be used for masking.



Appreciate the recommendations for burlap, felt, or velvet, all of those seem like viable options, with velvet maybe the most light-absorbing and felt a close second, burlap maybe a bit less so. I'm also considering just tacking up some black plastic which would be the cheapest option, though the shininess seems undesirable unless I can get a matte texture which I'm not sure is out there. I suppose if big rolls of black paper were available that might be the very cheapest option and easy to tack up behind the screen just with thumb tacks. (Not going to glue anything to the wall, the reason I'm not just painting it is that I'm in a rental unit.) The viewing area of my screen is 58 x 104 inches, and the full screen including frame is 64 x 110 inches, various fabrics seem to be available in 60" widths, so that seems to fit my purpose well.


Anyone have recommendations for particular fabrics that are really black/light absorbing? And particular stores that have good prices on fabrics and cheap or free shipping?


Much appreciated!


----------



## fredxr2d2

Hi niccolo, for my acoustically transparent screen (cheaper than some elite screens that many purchase, but with the translucent problem you have), I just went to JoAnn Fabrics and bought some of their high quality black felt and some velcro. It was about $15 and I noticed an immediate improvement after I fixed it behind the screen. No big hassle and the whole thing took me maybe 15 minutes to get set up behind the screen. I think JoAnn also sells online, but I'd also just go to wherever is most convenient: a lot of that fabric is pretty cheap most places. Best of luck!


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fredxr2d2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6840#post_23995146
> 
> 
> Hi niccolo, for my acoustically transparent screen (cheaper than some elite screens that many purchase, but with the translucent problem you have), I just went to JoAnn Fabrics and bought some of their high quality black felt and some velcro. It was about $15 and I noticed an immediate improvement after I fixed it behind the screen. No big hassle and the whole thing took me maybe 15 minutes to get set up behind the screen. I think JoAnn also sells online, but I'd also just go to wherever is most convenient: a lot of that fabric is pretty cheap most places. Best of luck!



The way to go and you will not damage the walls. I don't suggest black plastic since it can often reflect light.


----------



## mekret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6840#post_23994492
> 
> 
> Congrats; clearly a TV replacement for you!! Very nice!
> 
> 
> And that's clearly on an early hardware revision too.
> 
> 
> Actually there've been few proper breakdowns of this pj... The fan rattle irritates some but hasn't resulted in many full-out failures. (Mine's been rattling subtly for nearly 800 hours - since I got it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lamp setting are you using?



Smart eco. Not really a tv replacement. Just use it as a monitor and for some gaming.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fredxr2d2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6840#post_23995146
> 
> 
> Hi niccolo, for my acoustically transparent screen (cheaper than some elite screens that many purchase, but with the translucent problem you have), I just went to JoAnn Fabrics and bought some of their high quality black felt and some velcro. It was about $15 and I noticed an immediate improvement after I fixed it behind the screen. No big hassle and the whole thing took me maybe 15 minutes to get set up behind the screen. I think JoAnn also sells online, but I'd also just go to wherever is most convenient: a lot of that fabric is pretty cheap most places. Best of luck!



Is this the felt fabric you recommended? http://www.joann.com/jo-ann-stores-craft-felt-fabric/prd10007.html#q=felt&start=1 


For now, I was mulling just going with a black tablecloth that I can either tack to the walls or velcro to the back of the screen. While velcroing to the screen would be preferable, I'm not sure there's enough room back there to attach velcro strips to the screen frame while not interfering with the mounting rail, but putting a few tacks into the wall isn't a big deal. As for the fabric, I'm guessing the felt would be slightly more light-absorbent than the black tablecloth, but I imagine the tablecloth would be pretty close.


----------



## fredxr2d2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6840#post_23998787
> 
> 
> Is this the felt fabric you recommended? http://www.joann.com/jo-ann-stores-craft-felt-fabric/prd10007.html#q=felt&start=1
> 
> 
> For now, I was mulling just going with a black tablecloth that I can either tack to the walls or velcro to the back of the screen. While velcroing to the screen would be preferable, I'm not sure there's enough room back there to attach velcro strips to the screen frame while not interfering with the mounting rail, but putting a few tacks into the wall isn't a big deal. As for the fabric, I'm guessing the felt would be slightly more light-absorbent than the black tablecloth, but I imagine the tablecloth would be pretty close.



The one that I bought was this one: http://www.joann.com/premium-felt-/zprd_02109106a.html#prefn1=isProject&q=felt&prefv1=false&start=7 I think. Basically, when I went into the store they had a sale and I decided to go with the "better" of the two, though I'm sure either is fine. And I velcroed to the side of the frame and that seemed to work (my hangers are on the top and bottom). Either way, I think you'll see a drastic improvement with adding a good backing on there, so the tablecloth might work too. My best advice is to go with whatever works for you in terms of budget and your space (because I don't know either one as well as you do), but that definitely putting a backing on the screen will greatly improve picture quality.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fredxr2d2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6840#post_23999245
> 
> 
> The one that I bought was this one: http://www.joann.com/premium-felt-/zprd_02109106a.html#prefn1=isProject&q=felt&prefv1=false&start=7 I think. Basically, when I went into the store they had a sale and I decided to go with the "better" of the two, though I'm sure either is fine. And I velcroed to the side of the frame and that seemed to work (my hangers are on the top and bottom). Either way, I think you'll see a drastic improvement with adding a good backing on there, so the tablecloth might work too. My best advice is to go with whatever works for you in terms of budget and your space (because I don't know either one as well as you do), but that definitely putting a backing on the screen will greatly improve picture quality.



And standard velcro tape was sticky enough to stick to the felt? E.g. something like these:
http://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-Fastening-Tape-0-75inch-Wrap/dp/B004AF9II6/ref=pd_sbs_op_2 
http://www.amazon.com/VELCRO-U-S-A-Velcro-12-Feet-VEK90340/dp/B000078CUB/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1385498496&sr=8-5&keywords=velcro+tape


----------



## fredxr2d2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6840#post_23999444
> 
> 
> And standard velcro tape was sticky enough to stick to the felt? E.g. something like these:
> http://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-Fastening-Tape-0-75inch-Wrap/dp/B004AF9II6/ref=pd_sbs_op_2
> http://www.amazon.com/VELCRO-U-S-A-Velcro-12-Feet-VEK90340/dp/B000078CUB/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1385498496&sr=8-5&keywords=velcro+tape



I used something like these: http://www.amazon.com/Velcro-Brand-Sticky-Back-Pkg-Black/dp/B000TGSPV6/ref=pd_sim_op_5 and they haven't come off yet. I didn't even let them "set" like you're supposed to.


----------



## niccolo

Went with the premium felt over the tablecloth option, the former should be a bit more light-absorbent and it was reasonably priced (Joann's has a 40 percent sale going). And ordered some velcro tape (my error, the links I posted were for non-sticky velcro strips, got the right stuff now) to attach it to the back of the screen frame, good call to attach on the sides, that way it doesn't interfere with the mounting hardware top and bottom. And presumably felt can be cut to size without fraying, so that's another plus.


Thanks for all the help, this forum is a pretty fantastic source of info.


----------



## fredxr2d2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6840#post_23999638
> 
> 
> Went with the premium felt over the tablecloth option, the former should be a bit more light-absorbent and it was reasonably priced (Joann's has a 40 percent sale going). And ordered some velcro tape (my error, the links I posted were for non-sticky velcro strips, got the right stuff now) to attach it to the back of the screen frame, good call to attach on the sides, that way it doesn't interfere with the mounting hardware top and bottom. And presumably velcro can be cut to size without fraying, so that's another plus.
> 
> *Thanks for all the help, this forum is a pretty fantastic source of info.*




You're welcome for the help and best of luck on your W1070 and screen. I love mine and I can only assume you'll love yours even more with the screen and backing. Yay for projectors!!!


----------



## a|F

Do you guys think the mitsubishi 7900 is better than the benq? Its only 999 at Tiger direct right now. ..


----------



## Desisuperman

Thinking about picking this up. It's a toss up between this unit and the W1080ST I do have a few questions for those already using this unit.


I can place this unit at about 13'6" to get the desired screen size however it's with the zoom all the way out to 1.30 I believe. To get the same screen size I can place the W1080ST at approx 6' with no zoom. My question is..


1. Will using the optical zoom on the W1070 degrade picture quality

2. Is the W1080ST identical to the W1070. On paper it seems like it almost is.


Also, is anybody using a straight MDF board as their screen? What other cheap alternatives are there in terms of screens? The screen I'm looking at is from Eastporters and depending on the size will run me anywhere from $12-1500


Thanks in advance for the input and suggestions


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Desisuperman*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6840#post_24001797
> 
> 
> Thinking about picking this up. It's a toss up between this unit and the W1080ST I do have a few questions for those already using this unit.
> 
> 
> I can place this unit at about 13'6" to get the desired screen size however it's with the zoom all the way out to 1.30 I believe. To get the same screen size I can place the W1080ST at approx 6' with no zoom. My question is..
> 
> 
> 1. Will using the optical zoom on the W1070 degrade picture quality
> 
> 2. Is the W1080ST identical to the W1070. On paper it seems like it almost is.
> 
> 
> Also, is anybody using a straight MDF board as their screen? What other cheap alternatives are there in terms of screens? The screen I'm looking at is from Eastporters and depending on the size will run me anywhere from $12-1500
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for the input and suggestions



There is another issue. Mitsubishi is leaving the projector business so all projectors are being closed out. I also believe that the Mitsubishi is not as bright as the Benq and uses the D2 rather than the D3 chip. (Could be wrong on this). I have not read any reports of degraded picture quality with the optical zoom on the 1070. The 1080 has even a sorter throw and this could be a problem or benefit depending on the situation.


----------



## rwestley

If anyone is looking for the w770 Newegg has it for $530 with free shipping after the coupon code.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824014346


----------



## CoxyUK


Is there any chance that the next firmware (if there is one) will enable SBS 3D at 1080p 60?


----------



## sotodefonk

Doesn't the last two firmwares already enable SBS at 1080p 60hz?


----------



## CoxyUK


1.07 only allows SBS at 24hz


----------



## niccolo

I'm finding it impossible to get consistent focus across the image space. If the middle and upper portion of the image are in focus, the bottom will be a bit out of focus. If I focus the bottom, the middle and top are a bit out of focus. I've played around with the projector position, I have a geared mount that allows fine tuned adjustments, but it doesn't seem to help. I'm at close to max zoom, i.e. farthest from the screen to project a 120" image. I know others have found that closer mounting helps with consistent focus, but I don't want the projector in my peripheral vision in the middle of the ceiling. Also, my impression is others have had issues with one corner, whereas my issue is with both bottom corners and the whole bottom part of the image. Do I have unrealistic expectations for a 1K projector? Does what I've described suggest some positioning or other fix?


----------



## sojourner353




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6840#post_24006161
> 
> 
> I'm finding it impossible to get consistent focus across the image space. If the middle and upper portion of the image are in focus, the bottom will be a bit out of focus. If I focus the bottom, the middle and top are a bit out of focus. I've played around with the projector position, I have a geared mount that allows fine tuned adjustments, but it doesn't seem to help. I'm at close to max zoom, i.e. farthest from the screen to project a 120" image. I know others have found that closer mounting helps with consistent focus, but I don't want the projector in my peripheral vision in the middle of the ceiling. Also, my impression is others have had issues with one corner, whereas my issue is with both bottom corners and the whole bottom part of the image. Do I have unrealistic expectations for a 1K projector? Does what I've described suggest some positioning or other fix?


Mine has 2 bad courners but diagonal, turns out I was expecting too much from a budget projector but to reduce it on mine I found mounting it in a position where I didn't need to use keystone at all greatly reduced the problem.


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## niccolo

DEFINITELY not using keystone--if you are, probably best not to fess up on this forum! I've played around with lens shift, though, it doesn't seem to make a detectable difference.


----------



## Korihor

I can't really focus the right side of the screen, (the left and center look crystal clear). The right side seems to have a ton of chromatic aberration as well.


Any ideas?


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6840#post_24006161
> 
> 
> I'm at close to max zoom, i.e. farthest from the screen to project a 120" image.



That would be the issue. But I would like to call it minimum zoom. The terminology is very confusing. But I think it is more logical to say max zoom means from the fixed distance you get the largest picture.


And it has been mentioned by other posters, myself included, that the max zoom (my term, where you get the biggest picture) is the best for focus uniformity. I'm currently as max zoom and it is reasonably sharp across the entire screen. I did try some mid level zoom and one corner gets bad.


So if you don't want to move it closer, you may have to live with it. Or consider the Optoma? They are all longer throw than 1070.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CoxyUK*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6840#post_24005552
> 
> 
> 1.07 only allows SBS at 24hz



1.06 already supports SBS [email protected] There is another catch though. I think it needs RGB color space. Some other color spaces will still fall back to 24hz.


----------



## Auric

But still can't show 1080p50 SBS


----------



## CoxyUK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6870#post_24008406
> 
> 
> 
> 1.06 already supports SBS [email protected] There is another catch though. I think it needs RGB color space. Some other color spaces will still fall back to 24hz.


I didn't know that! Well on the WDTV I can choose the colour space, any real world detriment if I select RGB instead of YUV?


----------



## CoxyUK


Cheers hotjt133 just had a go and that's much better being able to leave it all on 1080p 60 now, assuming I'm not told RGB is a big no no.

 

I have 3 options, YUV, RGB low and RGB high. RGB low and YUV appear to my eye basically the same, RGB high lose detail (I have researched it and understand the basics of why).

 

I assume having changed from YUV to RGB I will have to calibrate my projector again?


----------



## mekret

W1070 for $799.99 here .


EDIT: Also $799.99 here .


----------



## jermnang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6870#post_24008664
> 
> 
> W1070 for $799.99 here .



Just picked one up.

The cheapest it will ever be.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Tommy Mang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6840#post_24006161
> 
> 
> I'm finding it impossible to get consistent focus across the image space. If the middle and upper portion of the image are in focus, the bottom will be a bit out of focus. If I focus the bottom, the middle and top are a bit out of focus. I've played around with the projector position, I have a geared mount that allows fine tuned adjustments, but it doesn't seem to help. I'm at close to max zoom, i.e. farthest from the screen to project a 120" image. I know others have found that closer mounting helps with consistent focus, but I don't want the projector in my peripheral vision in the middle of the ceiling. Also, my impression is others have had issues with one corner, whereas my issue is with both bottom corners and the whole bottom part of the image. Do I have unrealistic expectations for a 1K projector? Does what I've described suggest some positioning or other fix?



My projector is hanging from the ceiling, I too have one corner out of focus (bottom left). It has been that way from the beginning. But to tell you the truth it doesn't bother me that much when watching movies. When projecting my PC desktop, that's another thing. But luckily I mainly use it for watching movies. (keystone not used, 100" screen, projector is a few cms from farthest postition of the screen)


----------



## wasure

just a note on two problems with the projector that got fixed for me by buying a graphics card (for people using it with their PC):


the internal graphics on my PC said it did 3D. maybe, maybe not. it never worked for blu-rays (i tried every player software out there), and there was no way to throw the projector into 3D mode (greyed out). throwing in a $50 ATI card fixed that automatically.


with the internal graphics card on my PC, shutting off the projector and restarting it screwed up all my window sizes and positions. the graphics card fixed that as well.


----------



## utee05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6840#post_23999638
> 
> 
> Went with the premium felt over the tablecloth option, the former should be a bit more light-absorbent and it was reasonably priced (Joann's has a 40 percent sale going). And ordered some velcro tape (my error, the links I posted were for non-sticky velcro strips, got the right stuff now) to attach it to the back of the screen frame, good call to attach on the sides, that way it doesn't interfere with the mounting hardware top and bottom. And presumably felt can be cut to size without fraying, so that's another plus.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help, this forum is a pretty fantastic source of info.



Thanks for the tips on this. I have an elunevision reference motorized screen and it does not have the black backing either. I had gotten a tip from someone in the dedicated home theater area to use metal strips and magnets to keep the black velvet fabric on the wall. I will probably eventually go the route of using the metal strips and magnets but for a quick fix I'll try out velcro and see how well that works.


Any issues with the velcro strips falling off after taking the fabric off and on multiple times?


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *utee05*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6870#post_24010486
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips on this. I have an elunevision reference motorized screen and it does not have the black backing either. I had gotten a tip from someone in the dedicated home theater area to use metal strips and magnets to keep the black velvet fabric on the wall. I will probably eventually go the route of using the metal strips and magnets but for a quick fix I'll try out velcro and see how well that works.
> 
> 
> Any issues with the velcro strips falling off after taking the fabric off and on multiple times?



I haven't received the felt yet. My main concern is the Velcro tape's glue adhering to the fabric. I suppose if needed I could always supplement with some other glue. Not planning on removing once attached, so wear of Velcro is a moot issue, why would you?


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6870#post_24008402
> 
> 
> That would be the issue. But I would like to call it minimum zoom. The terminology is very confusing. But I think it is more logical to say max zoom means from the fixed distance you get the largest picture.
> 
> 
> And it has been mentioned by other posters, myself included, that the max zoom (my term, where you get the biggest picture) is the best for focus uniformity. I'm currently as max zoom and it is reasonably sharp across the entire screen. I did try some mid level zoom and one corner gets bad.
> 
> 
> So if you don't want to move it closer, you may have to live with it. Or consider the Optoma? They are all longer throw than 1070.



I called it max zoom to be consistent with photography and other lens applications, but I get that my term is unintuitive relative to screen size. Our projector does seem to focus better when closer to the screen, as you've observed, though I have a hard time explaining that result, it seems backwards, since the far away projector position should be maximizing depth of field plus using only the very best central part of the lens. I wonder if other projectors behave similarly or this is a quirk of our Benqs?


----------



## utee05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6870#post_24010868
> 
> 
> I haven't received the felt yet. My main concern is the Velcro tape's glue adhering to the fabric. I suppose if needed I could always supplement with some other glue. Not planning on removing once attached, so wear of Velcro is a moot issue, why would you?



My projector drops in front of 2 windows that we use during the day when not viewing for natural light. If we didn't use them I would've plugged the windows by wife will not let me. So as a easier way to block the light would be to put fabric in front of the windows. I have blinds but there are gaps where lights till get through on the along the border of the windows.


----------



## mmolinar

Darn. Canadian orders only. Oh well...


----------



## Flatland2D

Can someone please clarify for me the lowest/highest lens position? I will be ceiling mounting the W1070 and projecting onto a 120" screen. The manual gives this measurement as 75 mm (~3"). Is that measured from the top of the screen to the center of the lens? Does this mean the W1070 needs to be at least 3" above the screen, or no more than 3" above the screen?


----------



## bighvy76

The center of the lens needs to be 3" above the viewing surface of the screen (white part) I have 120" and my projector is 10'back and 8"down from ceiling. The white part of my screen starts 11" down from ceiling


----------



## kevo82

*Faulty lamp?*


How many hours (continously), do you use your W1070?

I have a brand new Benq W1070, and after only 46 hours of use in one week, the lamp turned OFF.


I had to restart the projector, but after it turned ON, the picture was very dark and the "Lamp Power" option from the "Picture" menu, was greyed out, I couldn't select Normal, Smart Eco or Economic.

The "Lamp" sign on the projector's body (where there are 6 buttons, and LEDs for Power, Temp and Lamp) was lighted red.


46 hours equivalent lamp hour, I used the projector in Economic lamp power mode.


After I switched to the HDMI 2 input, and restarted the projector, the picture became bright again, and I could press the "Lamp Power" button in "Picture" menu.


This was the 2nd time when this happened. The first time was when I set up "Auto OFF" to 60 minutes, before falling asleep with the projector still running. When I woke up, I turned ON the projector, but the lamp wasn't working, and the LAMP LED was lighted in red. Also, the "Lamp Power" option in the Picture menu, was greyed out. I switched HDMI input, restarted the projector and everything was fine.

*Do you think it's a faulty lamp?*

When I unsealed the projector and I powered. It ON, the equivalent lamp hour was 0, but I know that this can be reset. The box looked like it was never opened before.


----------



## LFM2

I had similar issues with my 1070. I called tech support and was given the option of sending it back or removing and reseating the bulb myself. The tech said that 90% of the time this would solve the problem. I followed the directions on the CD manual and haven't had a problem since. I have put on several hundred hours. My problem started after ceiling mounting my projector. I think that the force I used twisting the projector into alignment caused the bulb to unseat. I had the adjustment locking screws loose but did have to use significant force to get it aligned with my screen. It could have happened during shipping as well. I would recommend trying the reseat. I would call tech support and have them start a file on your projector so they can't accuse you of tampering if you have to send it back later.


----------



## f430




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekret*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6870#post_24008664
> 
> 
> W1070 for $799.99 here .
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also $799.99 here .



Nuts they are all out of stock online!

Anyone in Calgary want to ship me one?









Costco just stopped carrying these too - I was waiting to buy one and now they are gone from Coscto.


I wish I could order a $799 one. Oh well.


----------



## Flatland2D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6870#post_24012003
> 
> 
> The center of the lens needs to be 3" above the viewing surface of the screen (white part) I have 120" and my projector is 10'back and 8"down from ceiling. The white part of my screen starts 11" down from ceiling



Just as a follow up to this, is there an upper limit for how much higher it can be? Is there an ideal distance, like the closer to I get 3", the better?


----------



## bighvy76

3" to maybe 4". There is some down shift allowed with the adjustment screw but not much. No left to right adj. So 3" is about where u wanna get it at


----------



## wanab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mmolinar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6850_50#post_24011559
> 
> 
> Darn. Canadian orders only. Oh well...


Check the USA site of this also $799


----------



## rocksnboarder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanab*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6870#post_24015263
> 
> 
> Check the USA site of this also $799


The only problem is ncix is not an authorized seller of the benq so no guarantee on the manufacturer warrantee.

Also, they do not accept returns unless the projector breaks within 30 days.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6870#post_24015136
> 
> 
> 3" to maybe 4". There is some down shift allowed with the adjustment screw but not much. No left to right adj. So 3" is about where u wanna get it at



Lens shift is limited, but it's not *that* limited. But honestly, you'd be better served using one of the online calculators, at the Benq site or projector central or elsewhere, then you can play around with placement options. Lens shift theoretically degrades the image slightly, since it pushes you out of the best central portion of the lens, but I doubt you could tell the difference in the real world.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6870#post_24010894
> 
> 
> Our projector does seem to focus better when closer to the screen, as you've observed, though I have a hard time explaining that result, it seems backwards, since the far away projector position should be maximizing depth of field plus using only the very best central part of the lens. I wonder if other projectors behave similarly or this is a quirk of our Benqs?



Still curious if anyone can shed light on this rather odd behavior of our projector, whether there's some explanation for it that I'm overlooking, and whether other projectors are similar. Because it seems counterintuitive to me.


----------



## JPHCCFC

Tempted to get this but heard the blacks are poor and when viewing movies the black lines on a widescreen movie are grey and off putting, can someone clarify if this is an issue


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JPHCCFC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6870#post_24016087
> 
> 
> Tempted to get this but heard the blacks are poor and when viewing movies the black lines on a widescreen movie are grey and off putting, can someone clarify if this is an issue



Assuming you're not trolling...if your budget is sub-1K, you'll be hard pressed to beat the package this projector offers. And it fares well against some costlier projectors, too. But every projector at every price point involves some trade offs, you just have to decide what your budget is and what you care about most. Personally, the blacks seem quite good to me, I'd complain more about a bit of black crush tendency than how black they are. But this is my first projector, so take that with a grain of salt. There are lots of reviews out there that should be able to answer your question more authoritatively; many of them are raves, especially taking price into consideration.


----------



## vidkidd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Korihor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6870#post_24007880
> 
> 
> I can't really focus the right side of the screen, (the left and center look crystal clear). The right side seems to have a ton of chromatic aberration as well.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



Using the 3x3 or 4x4 patterns in the attachment displayed as a tiled desktop image from a PC or MAC: 
mappingTestPatterns.zip 53k .zip file


The only way I could achieve a consistent full field focus was to set the project at it's maximum Optical Zoom, adjusting the projector's distance from the screen to increase/decrease the size of the image.

*To be clear:* Using the manual ZOOM, turn the ring until the image is at the MAXIMUM PROJECTED SIZE. Then move the projector closer/farther from the screen to find the optimal placement location. There is no other way the 1070 / 1080ST can achieve a clear focus with the quality of optics that are used.


With that said, Using this technique with a front facing ceiling mount, the lower right quadrant of the screen is the most difficult to obtain a clean focus. Working with this area of the screen adjust the image into sharp focus. Now watch the lower right quadrant and the rest of the screen, continue to turn the focus a very small amount and just as you pass the sharpest focus for this quadrant the rest of the image pops to the same level.


Also make sure: Digital Zoom, Overscan, Digital Keystone all need to be disabled.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidkidd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6870#post_24016404
> 
> 
> Using the 3x3 or 4x4 patterns in the attachment displayed as a tiled desktop image from a PC or MAC:
> mappingTestPatterns.zip 53k .zip file
> 
> 
> The only way I could achieve a consistent full field focus was to set the project at it's maximum Optical Zoom, adjusting the projector's distance from the screen to increase/decrease the size of the image. Using this technique with a front facing ceiling mount, the lower right quadrant of the screen is the most difficult to obtain a clean focus. Working with this area of the screen adjust the image into sharp focus. Now watch the lower right quadrant and the rest of the screen, continue to turn the focus a very small amount and just as you pass the sharpest focus for this quadrant the rest of the image pops to the same level.
> 
> 
> Also make sure: Digital Zoom, Overscan, Digital Keystone all need to be disabled.



Since you are using the term zoom in the opposite way from convention, it's probably worth specifying each time that you mean the closest possible projector location to the screen, for a given screen size. I know it seems backwards that more zoom would lead to a smaller image, but keep in mind that the difference between no zoom and a zoom lens is the ability to project a smaller image from the same distance, or the same size image from farther away. Same goes for having a longer zoom lens (say, 2.0) vs a shorter one (say, 1.6). Same goes for a zoom lens on a camera, lets you photograph a smaller part of your field of vision from farther away. So to maximize image size from a given distance, what you are calling "max zoom," one is using the minimal amount of zoom. Not trying to pick a semantic fight--you can use any term you like--but the term max zoom is likely to be confusing to many.


----------



## vidkidd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6900#post_24016525
> 
> 
> Since you are using the term zoom in the opposite way from convention, it's probably worth specifying each time that you mean the closest possible projector location to the screen, for a given screen size. I know it seems backwards that more zoom would lead to a smaller image, but keep in mind that the difference between no zoom and a zoom lens is the ability to project a smaller image from the same distance, or the same size image from farther away. Same goes for having a longer zoom lens (say, 2.0) vs a shorter one (say, 1.6). Same goes for a zoom lens on a camera, lets you photograph a smaller part of your field of vision from farther away. So to maximize image size from a given distance, what you are calling "max zoom," one is using the minimal amount of zoom. Not trying to pick a semantic fight--you can use any term you like--but the term max zoom is likely to be confusing to many.



Unless I need to rtfm...

With respect to a Projector:

Minimum zoom = smallest image size projected from any distance. Maximum zoom = largest image size projected from any distance.


At a minimum zoom setting, the projected size is 60".

At the maximum zoom setting, the projected size is 120".


With Respect to a camera:

Maximum field of view / smallest single item size = minimum Zoom Minimum field of view / largest single item size = maximum zoom.


Maximum field of view = 0 zoom. Taking a picture, i get the close up action.

Minimal field of view = 16x zoom Taking a picture @ i capture the trees on top of the snowy mountain.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidkidd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6900#post_24016657
> 
> 
> Unless I need to rtfm...
> 
> With respect to a Projector:
> 
> Minimum zoom = smallest image size projected from any distance. Maximum zoom = largest image size projected from any distance.
> 
> 
> At a minimum zoom setting, the projected size is 60".
> 
> At the maximum zoom setting, the projected size is 120".
> 
> 
> With Respect to a camera:
> 
> Maximum field of view / smallest single item size = minimum Zoom Minimum field of view / largest single item size = maximum zoom.
> 
> 
> Maximum field of view = 0 zoom. Taking a picture, i get the close up action.
> 
> Minimal field of view = 16x zoom Taking a picture @ i capture the trees on top of the snowy mountain.



Okay, let me try to frame this differently for you: if someone says to you that for their setup, they need "more zoom" than our Benqs provide (and our projectors do have fairly limited zoom), what do you interpret them as saying? Would you correct them, and say, "no, you need less zoom"? Do you think they might be confused by your terminology? Would you argue that a bigger/longer zoom lens offers the feature of "less zoom"?


----------



## vidkidd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6900#post_24016706
> 
> 
> Okay, let me try to frame this differently for you: if someone says to you that for their setup, they need "more zoom" than our Benqs provide (and our projectors do have fairly limited zoom), what do you interpret them as saying? Would you correct them, and say, "no, you need less zoom"? Do you think they might be confused by your terminology? Would you argue that a bigger/longer zoom lens offers the feature of "less zoom"?



This is a good read: http://www.theprojectorpros.com/learn-s-learn-p-theater_throw_ratios.htm 


Yep it's flipped. I'll drop the term Zoom. LOL


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidkidd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6900#post_24016737
> 
> 
> This is a good read: http://www.theprojectorpros.com/learn-s-learn-p-theater_throw_ratios.htm
> 
> 
> Yep it's flipped. I'll drop the term Zoom. LOL



Sounds like we're on the same page now. You did make me think hard about whether I was confused, but having done a lot of photography over the years, this is pretty familiar terrain.


The more interesting question still remains, which is why the heck our projectors display better focus when closer to the screen, which is intuitively backwards (less depth of field, using more of and therefore subpar portions of the lens). Anyone have a good explanation? And anyone know whether this is common with other projectors?


----------



## mekret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *f430*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6870#post_24015095
> 
> 
> Nuts they are all out of stock online!
> 
> Anyone in Calgary want to ship me one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Costco just stopped carrying these too - I was waiting to buy one and now they are gone from Coscto.
> 
> 
> I wish I could order a $799 one. Oh well.


 Here it is at $799 and in stock.


----------



## sotodefonk

That page only let me select canada as the country of billing and shipping address :S


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6900#post_24016780
> 
> 
> Sounds like we're on the same page now. You did make me think hard about whether I was confused, but having done a lot of photography over the years, this is pretty familiar terrain.
> 
> 
> The more interesting question still remains, which is why the heck our projectors display better focus when closer to the screen, which is intuitively backwards (less depth of field, using more of and therefore subpar portions of the lens). Anyone have a good explanation? And anyone know whether this is common with other projectors?



It may be simply that Benq designed and optimized the lense at its max zoom (again my term) position, then working towards the other end of zoom which introduced some compromise. This would be their preferred market postion. They are more targeted to the customer who have smaller room. Hence they even introduced a 1080 to make it even shorter throw. So the max zoom is the default and optimal position.


I'm not a photographer, although playing DSLR for years. I have always have the concept that more zoom or increase zoom or max zoom will make the object bigger and see more details, so I don't think there is any difference between photography and projection. They are consistent to me. If you have a super zoom lens 1x-12x, then 1x is the widest and shortest focal length, meaning miminum zoom. 12x is the longest focal length, meaing maximum zoom (biggest object). Increasing zoom (towards 12x) is also called zoom in.


Obviously the numbering convention also fit my concept. 12x is greater than 1x, so 12x zoom means more zoom than 1x. 12x is the maximum zoom. If you have to intepret it differently, you are just creating more confusion to the concept.


Also regarding your question, if someone says to you that for their setup, they need "more zoom", I would think they need to adjust the zoom lens to obtain a bigger picture from the same distance.


I already said there are confusion in the terms, maybe some "offical terms" are contradictory, but (at least to myself), my concept is more logical and consistent.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6900#post_24018570
> 
> 
> It may be simply that Benq designed and optimized the lense at its max zoom (again my term) position, then working towards the other end of zoom which introduced some compromise. This would be their preferred market postion. They are more targeted to the customer who have smaller room. Hence they even introduced a 1080 to make it even shorter throw. So the max zoom is the default and optimal position.
> 
> 
> I'm not a photographer, although playing DSLR for years. I have always have the concept that more zoom or increase zoom or max zoom will make the object bigger and see more details, so I don't think there is any difference between photography and projection. They are consistent to me. If you have a super zoom lens 1x-12x, then 1x is the widest and shortest focal length, meaning miminum zoom. 12x is the longest focal length, meaing maximum zoom (biggest object). Increasing zoom (towards 12x) is also called zoom in.
> 
> 
> Obviously the numbering convention also fit my concept. 12x is greater than 1x, so 12x zoom means more zoom than 1x. 12x is the maximum zoom. If you have to intepret it differently, you are just creating more confusion to the concept.
> 
> 
> Also regarding your question, if someone says to you that for their setup, they need "more zoom", I would think they need to adjust the zoom lens to obtain a bigger picture from the same distance.
> 
> 
> I already said there are confusion in the terms, maybe some "offical terms" are contradictory, but (at least to myself), my concept is more logical and consistent.



That seems like a plausible explanation for the odd focusing behavior.


As for your understanding of what a zoom lens does, it seems backwards to me, but having tried and failed to make that point in two different ways, I see no point continuing that debate, and you can obviously use whatever terms you like.


----------



## Dego510


I just bought a BenQ W1070 projector and am now looking to buy a 110" screen.  My throw distance is about 11' with NO ambient light. 

 

I found a used 110" Da-lite white screen on craigslist for only $250 (originally $1,200).  Owner says it's in like-new condition.  My other option is a High Contrast Gray Screen from Jamestown for $250.

 

Should I go for a Jamestown grey screen or the Da-lite white screen?  Cost is about the same.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dego510*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6900#post_24021445
> 
> 
> I just bought a BenQ W1070 projector and am now looking to buy a 110" screen.  My throw distance is about 11' with NO ambient light.
> 
> 
> I found a used 110" Da-lite white screen on craigslist for only $250 (originally $1,200).  Owner says it's in like-new condition.  My other option is a High Contrast Gray Screen from Jamestown for $250.
> 
> 
> Should I go for a Jamestown grey screen or the Da-lite white screen?  Cost is about the same.



You are usually better off with a white screen because of hot spots and viewing angle with the grey screens. This is especially true since you have no ambient light problem. If the Da-Lite is nearly new I would go with it. Find out the model number and google it to be sure.


----------



## bighvy76

I second that ^


----------



## tripmann


Hello all,

 

Can anybody tell me  if the W1070 is bright enough to give a reasonably bright 2D and 3D image at 135" diaganol onto a matte white screen in a room with hardly any ambient light?

 

I'm upgrading my PT-ax100 and am stuck between buying the W1070 or the HD131xe.

 

Thanks

 

T


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dego510*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6900#post_24021445
> 
> 
> I just bought a BenQ W1070 projector and am now looking to buy a 110" screen.  My throw distance is about 11' with NO ambient light.
> 
> 
> I found a used 110" Da-lite white screen on craigslist for only $250 (originally $1,200).  Owner says it's in like-new condition.  My other option is a High Contrast Gray Screen from Jamestown for $250.
> 
> 
> Should I go for a Jamestown grey screen or the Da-lite white screen?  Cost is about the same.



I have a Da-Lite Cinema Contour High Contrast (gray) Da-Mat screen, which I recently got and with which I'm quite happy so far. But I have mild ambient light issues as a function of reflections off white walls and ceilings that I can't paint. It sounds like you have perfect ambient light control, so a white screen seems like a no-brainer, and if you need to reduce brightness further than the projector will allow, you could always slap a filter on it as some on this forum have done. Further, you're comparing a ~$1200 screen to a $250 one. Even assuming the latter is an exceptional bargain, it's hard to imagine there aren't quality differences between the frames and fabrics. The Cinema Contour frame, which I'm guessing is what you're considering used, is hefty and nicely shaped aluminum, which looks great and doesn't have the risk of warping over time like wood. So assuming the used screen is as described, this doesn't seem like a difficult choice to me.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6900#post_24021829
> 
> 
> You are usually better off with a white screen because of hot spots and viewing angle with the grey screens. This is especially true since you have no ambient light problem. If the Da-Lite is nearly new I would go with it. Find out the model number and google it to be sure.



Gray screens with


----------



## cmyden2


A big thanks to everyone who has contributed to this thread.  As a new W1070 owner, I have learned a lot from the 65 pages I've read so far and my goal is to read it all.

 

I've temporarily placed the W1070 on a shelf until my mount arrives.  Based on what I've learned, the center of the projector lens should be between the following heights:

 

*minimum:* [height of the top of the screen from the floor] + [actual screen height x 5%]

*maximum*: [height of the top of the screen from the floor] + [actual [screen height x 15%]

 

I'm using the minimum, with an EZframe Cinewhite 135" screen that is 66" in height, so I have the center of the projector lens placed 3.3" (66 x 5%) above the height of my actual screen. 

 

I'm using the built in test pattern for alignment.  The alignment looks pretty decent to me, with one exception.  The bottom row of rectangles is noticeably shorter than in every other row, by at least 20%.

 

It looks like this...

 

 



 

(my screen is actually level horizontally, the pic makes it look a little skewed).

 

Using a graphics editor, I can see that every row of rectangles is 120px in height in this pic, except the bottom row, which is under 100px.  And measuring it in real life the bottom row is noticeably shorter by about an inch.

 

I was just wondering if this is due to my amateur alignment skills?  I just want to make sure it's not an issue with the projector.

 

If it is my alignment skills, any idea which way I should be moving the projector to fix it?  I've been playing around with it, but the bottom row always seems to be shorter than the rest. 

 

The other question I had was regarding the lines in the alignment image.  Should it be my goal to make the outer lines just barely touch the black border, or make it so the lines bleed over a tiny bit onto the border?

 

Thanks for any insight that anyone can provide.


----------



## tripmann


Hi cmyden, thats the screen size I'm hoping to run. Can you comment on brightness for 2D and 3D at that screen size please?

 

Also, AFAIK the aim is to touch the borders on all sides with the grid with no bleed. If you do this your image should be squared with the screen.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cmyden2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6900#post_24022782
> 
> 
> 
> A big thanks to everyone who has contributed to this thread.  As a new W1070 owner, I have learned a lot from the 65 pages I've read so far and my goal is to read it all.
> 
> 
> 
> I've temporarily placed the W1070 on a shelf until my mount arrives.  Based on what I've learned, the center of the projector lens should be between the following heights:
> 
> 
> 
> *minimum:* [height of the top of the screen from the floor] + [actual screen height x 5%]
> 
> *maximum*: [height of the top of the screen from the floor] + [actual [screen height x 15%]
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using the minimum, with an EZframe Cinewhite 135" screen that is 66" in height, so I have the center of the projector lens placed 3.3" (66 x 5%) above the height of my actual screen.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using the built in test pattern for alignment.  The alignment looks pretty decent to me, with one exception.  The bottom row of rectangles is noticeably shorter than in every other row, by at least 20%.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my screen is actually level horizontally, the pic makes it look a little skewed).
> 
> 
> 
> Using a graphics editor, I can see that every row of rectangles is 120px in height in this pic, except the bottom row, which is under 100px.  And measuring it in real life the bottom row is noticeably shorter by about an inch.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just wondering if this is due to my amateur alignment skills?  I just want to make sure it's not an issue with the projector.
> 
> 
> 
> If it is my alignment skills, any idea which way I should be moving the projector to fix it?  I've been playing around with it, but the bottom row always seems to be shorter than the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> The other question I had was regarding the lines in the alignment image.  Should it be my goal to make the outer lines just barely touch the black border, or make it so the lines bleed over a tiny bit onto the border?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any insight that anyone can provide.


 

I would be very happy with that geometry.  The chances that you will notice any 'squashing' of that bottom row of rectangles on real life content is, I would guess, about zero.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cmyden2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6900#post_24022782
> 
> 
> A big thanks to everyone who has contributed to this thread.  As a new W1070 owner, I have learned a lot from the 65 pages I've read so far and my goal is to read it all.
> 
> 
> I've temporarily placed the W1070 on a shelf until my mount arrives.  Based on what I've learned, the center of the projector lens should be between the following heights:
> 
> *minimum:* [height of the top of the screen from the floor] + [actual screen height x 5%]
> *maximum*: [height of the top of the screen from the floor] + [actual [screen height x 15%]
> 
> 
> I'm using the minimum, with an EZframe Cinewhite 135" screen that is 66" in height, so I have the center of the projector lens placed 3.3" (66 x 5%) above the height of my actual screen.
> 
> 
> I'm using the built in test pattern for alignment.  The alignment looks pretty decent to me, with one exception.  The bottom row of rectangles is noticeably shorter than in every other row, by at least 20%.
> 
> 
> It looks like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my screen is actually level horizontally, the pic makes it look a little skewed).
> 
> 
> Using a graphics editor, I can see that every row of rectangles is 120px in height in this pic, except the bottom row, which is under 100px.  And measuring it in real life the bottom row is noticeably shorter by about an inch.
> 
> 
> I was just wondering if this is due to my amateur alignment skills?  I just want to make sure it's not an issue with the projector.
> 
> 
> If it is my alignment skills, any idea which way I should be moving the projector to fix it?  I've been playing around with it, but the bottom row always seems to be shorter than the rest.
> 
> 
> The other question I had was regarding the lines in the alignment image.  Should it be my goal to make the outer lines just barely touch the black border, or make it so the lines bleed over a tiny bit onto the border?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any insight that anyone can provide.



This has nothing to do with your alignment--the test pattern includes a shorter row at the bottom. I'll confess it took a little willpower not to write something more interesting, for example suggesting that this was an artifact of using HDMI 1.3 rather than 1.4 cables.


----------



## cmyden2




> Quote:
> 
> 
> Hi cmyden, thats the screen size I'm hoping to run. Can you comment on brightness for 2D and 3D at that screen size please?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, AFAIK the aim is to touch the borders on all sides with the grid with no bleed. If you do this your image should be squared with the screen.


 

 

Thanks!  I've only been playing around with it for a few days, and I don't have any 3D glasses yet, so I can't comment on 3D.  But for 2D it seems plenty bright to me.  I don't think brightness should be an issue at 135" with this projector.  I was actually initially going to get greedy and go with 150", because I wanted to get closer to the ideal 16-22 FL range, and it would have been easier to do so with my setup at 150".  But alas, 150" was getting a bit greedy, and you can see I already have less than ideal room under my screen for a center channel even at 135".

 

With a 1.1 gain Elite EZframe cinewhite 135 "screen, at 14'4" from the screen, in a room with a 7'6" ceiling, the calculator at EliteProjectorCalculator.com estimated that I would still be well over 20 fl in low lamp mode, and that it would drop to 17 fl after 500 hours of lamp usage.  I was aiming for 16 fl in low lamp mode, and this seemed to be as close as I could get to this ideal, without either a bigger screen or lower gain gray screen (which was a consideration, but couldn't find a great price on the cinegrey) as I'm about as far back as you can move the projector.

 

But as for 3D in my setup, it remains to be seen if it's bright enough.  I would *think* so as it's plenty bright in econo mode, but I mainly bought the projector for watching 2D content with 3D as more of just a bonus for me that I'll probably play around with once or twice.

 

On a side note, I saw someone from Calgary mention this projector being for sale at Costco.  I bought mine from Costco.ca for $999, and when they sent out the flyer this weekend advertising it for $899, I simply called up Costco.ca customer service and they refunded $100 to my credit card.  And this was well after this projector suddenly disappeared from Costco.ca

 

I know NCIX has (or had) it for $799 but I'd rather keep it with Costco just for the peace of mind, and fingers crossed for it coming back at $799, or at $850 with 2 free pairs of glasses again.

 


> Quote:
> I would be very happy with that geometry.  The chances that you will notice any 'squashing' of that bottom row of rectangles on real life content is, I would guess, about zero.


 

Thanks!  I was thinking the same thing, but just wanted to make sure it wasn't some sort of defect with the projector masking a bigger issue.

 


> Quote:
> This has nothing to do with your alignment--the test pattern includes a shorter row at the bottom. I'll confess it took a little willpower not to write something more interesting, for example suggesting that this was an artifact of using HDMI 1.3 rather than 1.4 cables.


 

Great!  I feel much better now, thanks everyone!


----------



## jermnang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mmolinar*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6870#post_24011559
> 
> 
> Darn. Canadian orders only. Oh well...



For us Americans too.
http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=77677&vpn=W1070&manufacture=BenQ&promoid=1029


----------



## vidkidd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cmyden2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6900#post_24022782
> 
> 
> A big thanks to everyone who has contributed to this thread.  As a new W1070 owner, I have learned a lot from the 65 pages I've read so far and my goal is to read it all.
> 
> 
> I've temporarily placed the W1070 on a shelf until my mount arrives.  Based on what I've learned, the center of the projector lens should be between the following heights:
> 
> *minimum:* [height of the top of the screen from the floor] + [actual screen height x 5%]
> *maximum*: [height of the top of the screen from the floor] + [actual [screen height x 15%]
> 
> 
> I'm using the minimum, with an EZframe Cinewhite 135" screen that is 66" in height, so I have the center of the projector lens placed 3.3" (66 x 5%) above the height of my actual screen.
> 
> 
> I'm using the built in test pattern for alignment.  The alignment looks pretty decent to me, with one exception.  The bottom row of rectangles is noticeably shorter than in every other row, by at least 20%.
> 
> 
> It looks like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my screen is actually level horizontally, the pic makes it look a little skewed).
> 
> 
> Using a graphics editor, I can see that every row of rectangles is 120px in height in this pic, except the bottom row, which is under 100px.  And measuring it in real life the bottom row is noticeably shorter by about an inch.
> 
> 
> I was just wondering if this is due to my amateur alignment skills?  I just want to make sure it's not an issue with the projector.
> 
> 
> If it is my alignment skills, any idea which way I should be moving the projector to fix it?  I've been playing around with it, but the bottom row always seems to be shorter than the rest.
> 
> 
> The other question I had was regarding the lines in the alignment image.  Should it be my goal to make the outer lines just barely touch the black border, or make it so the lines bleed over a tiny bit onto the border?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any insight that anyone can provide.



It looks the lie bottom box is truncated. With only that cell being effected. Looks like bad math from the firmware team. If they had made boxes that alternated between 67 pixels and 68 pixels high, the difference would not be noticeable. The attached file has several calibration images that I've used over the years for calibration from a PC/Mac, it may help.

mappingTestPatterns.zip 53k .zip file


----------



## niccolo

Random question--why is the lens surround on our Benqs, and many other projectors, including black ones, metallic silver? This would seem to be the absolute worst color, and it does cause our projector to spill a lot of light onto the ceiling when ceiling mounted. Why wouldn't it be black, like a photo lens hood? Please tell me this isn't a function follows form decision?


----------



## lapino

Got a question guys: I have a european Benq w1070 and plan to upgrade the firmware to get the best 3D support (which is now supported in xbmc alpha too). Anyway, will the firmware links that are posted a few pages back work on my european unit? Are there any different firmwares for US/EU models? Just asking before I break my projector







Thanks in advance.


Also, any idea if the firmware would fix my brightness uniformity? I suppose not, but who knows.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lapino*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6900#post_24029476
> 
> 
> Got a question guys: I have a european Benq w1070 and plan to upgrade the firmware to get the best 3D support (which is now supported in xbmc alpha too). Anyway, will the firmware links that are posted a few pages back work on my european unit? Are there any different firmwares for US/EU models? Just asking before I break my projector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Also, any idea if the firmware would fix my brightness uniformity? I suppose not, but who knows.



Yes, the firmware works in all areas. No, the firmware will not fix any issue with brightness or uniformity?


----------



## bighvy76

Does everyone put their dust cap back on after every use? I use mine almost every day. 500 hrs in 3 months without any issue. But I have been leaving my dust cap off because it knocks my focus out and I herd these projectors are sealed


----------



## number17

*White vs grey*

I had a grey wall which I projected on briefly before I got the white screen (from Jamestown) ... I was going to go for a grey screen, and James from jamestown talked me out of it - good thing he did.


Grey screen has a few problems - hot spotting like someone else mentioned, and while the projector is bright enough for 2D, you really want the last bit of juice you can get out of it for 3D because of the active glasses. This is espcially the case when you've put some mileage on the lamp and it's lost its some of its brightness.

*Focus*

I, too, notice a slight out of focus problem at the corners ... but somehow I noticed this problem when watching out of my cable box, not my BD player or other sources, so initially I thought it was the source video ... I'll go back and double check again. What's the best way to check? Is the projector's test pattern good enough? Or should I use the 3x3 or 4x4 test images from a computer?


I am at maximum zoom (placing the projector as far from the screen as I can) ... and that's supposed to be a bad thing for uniform focus across the screen? I initially planned to have a 92" image so that's how I planned the placement of my projector. Only after I installed it I realized 92" is too small, so I went for maximum lens zoom making it 100". Is there anything I can do to help uniform focus?


It doesn't bother me that much though, since I don't use it for computer ... for movies and other videos you can't really notice unless you're specifically looking for it.

*$799*

I bought it on sale at $899 in the summer and that was the best deal I could find... this is a great projector so if you're looking for a PJ you can't go wrong at $799. This is the lowest price I've ever seen.


----------



## andyxoxo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidkidd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6870#post_24016404
> 
> 
> 
> The only way I could achieve a consistent full field focus was to set the project at it's maximum Optical Zoom, adjusting the projector's distance from the screen to increase/decrease the size of the image.
> 
> *To be clear:* Using the manual ZOOM, turn the ring until the image is at the MAXIMUM PROJECTED SIZE. Then move the projector closer/farther from the screen to find the optimal placement location. There is no other way the 1070 / 1080ST can achieve a clear focus with the quality of optics that are used.



For you perhaps, but not me. I have uniform sharpness, corner to corner. And that's even with keystone at -2


----------



## Ingram

Might have hit some bad news with my Projector. I've discovered a white circle that's visible in black scenes/black screen near the middle. I've confirmed it's not my screen and is coming from the projector. I cleaned the lens and there is no dust or anything causing this. With a low gamma it goes away but when I adjust the gamma to the range I need it's visible. Darker I make the image the more obvious the spot is.


What's it called? Do I need to start thinking about an RMA? My PJ is close to 800 hours. It has developed the rattling fan issue, has always had a dodgy top right corner that is blurrier than the rest, and your typical CD issues. I know some of these are to be expected but throwing in this white dot is tipping me towards wanting a replacement.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Now that we know BenQ is onboard with NVidia G-Sync, perhaps 2015 will get us a 4K-Gsync capable projector?

http://www.engadget.com/2013/10/18/nvidia-g-sync/ 


As a 3D programmer who makes videogames, this is the best tech since sliced bread. Allows us to pump up the quality for those critical scenes without being distracted by studder, or an over-zealous avoidance of anything that could dip below 60 FPS. I totally agree with Carmack's assessment that 60 FPS target always on only matters due to the penalty for framerate drops. If you didn't see the framerate dropping so obviously, you could more seamlessly create games without being a slave to the lowest common denominator that will guarantee 60 FPS all the time, which is simply not realistic or even possible, given the variable workloads placed on the GPU and all sorts of other issues in game engines.


----------



## lapino

I just upgraded my projector from 1.05 to 1.06 and this seems to have worked. I can play top/bottom 3D from XBMC without a problem. Too bad I used the 'wrong' firmware, I thought I was upgrading to 1.07 but got the wrong file uploaded. Is there an important difference between 1.06 and 1.07, worth redoing the upgrade? Also, it seems my projector is not picking up the 3D signal by itself, I need to set it manually to 3D mode (at least using xbmc with 1080p top/bottom 3D rips).


I also forgot to note my settings (tbh, didn't bother because I then would need to re-attach the projector to note them down). Any recommended settings for +300h lamp use?


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *number17*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6900#post_24030169
> 
> *White vs grey*
> 
> I had a grey wall which I projected on briefly before I got the white screen (from Jamestown) ... I was going to go for a grey screen, and James from jamestown talked me out of it - good thing he did.
> 
> 
> Grey screen has a few problems - hot spotting like someone else mentioned, and while the projector is bright enough for 2D, you really want the last bit of juice you can get out of it for 3D because of the active glasses. This is espcially the case when you've put some mileage on the lamp and it's lost its some of its brightness.



Why would an uncoated gray screen have hot spotting? Am I missing something here?


If you've got perfect light control, as a function of dark walls and ceiling with perfect control over external light, a gray screen clearly makes less sense these days. But if that's not the case, as in my case where I have a white ceiling and walls, the gray screen seems to be an excellent addition, whites still appear perfectly white but contrast appears improved.


----------



## vidkidd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andyxoxo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6900#post_24030445
> 
> 
> For you perhaps, but not me. I have uniform sharpness, corner to corner. And that's even with keystone at -2



Impossible. It may appear sharp, the pixel map, clarity and sharpness is destroyed with the use of digital keystone.


From Epson:
"However, digital keystone correction has some serious down sides. The correction reduces the apparent resolution of the image and can cause a dimming effect, particularly around the edge that is most compressed. It can also add artifacts and other distortion, most notably a fuzziness (lack of sharpness) around the area of the image being scaled most heavily, since it is now no longer the same size as the native resolution of the display. When the image is scaled, you are in effect giving up a part of the display, which includes not only resolution, but also brightness."


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6930#post_24031871
> 
> 
> There is a general thought that Forums such as this cast a bad light on products because people who have problems are more apt to log on to report than those who are happily enjoying a functional piece of gear.
> 
> After watching post after post from people who really want to love this projector for its picture quality but have become disillusioned with its multitude of engineering flaws, I can't help but smile.
> 
> I have the fan noise, I have experienced the fuzzy corner, and since October I have also had a barely perceptable white blob on dark scenes (which I assume is dust), just like you.
> 
> 
> My first post to this thread was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , followed by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> I know a few have had great luck. The rest of us...well, start saving your cash for a real projector.



I'm not unsympathetic, but this does raise the question of what a real projector is. For example, would Benq's higher-priced models qualify? A modest step up to the W1500? A more significant step up in the line? Or is the implication that other brands represent steps up? Plenty of other brands seem to have no shortage of complaints--for example, Epson in general has quite a good reputation, but the 2030 has gotten pretty mixed reviews, and the 3020 seems to have some non-trivial issues also. Before we dismiss the W1070 as a cheap piece of crap, which seems to be the subtext here, it might be worth asking whether the competition fares meaningfully better, and at what price points that seems to be the case.


----------



## bryanmccarty

What is the perfect height to install this from the floor? I have a 100" screen plus how do you access the position section on e display menu? Mine seems to be off center trend in high right


Thank you


----------



## andyxoxo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidkidd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6930#post_24032057
> 
> 
> Impossible. It may appear sharp, the pixel map, clarity and sharpness is destroyed with the use of digital keystone.
> 
> 
> From Epson:
> "However, digital keystone correction has some serious down sides. The correction reduces the apparent resolution of the image and can cause a dimming effect, particularly around the edge that is most compressed. It can also add artifacts and other distortion, most notably a fuzziness (lack of sharpness) around the area of the image being scaled most heavily, since it is now no longer the same size as the native resolution of the display. When the image is scaled, you are in effect giving up a part of the display, which includes not only resolution, but also brightness."



Sure, I believe everything I read. But you made it sound like in your post that I quoted that the BenQ W1070 is incapable of being uniform sharp, corner to corner, unless you go the max "zoom" and then physically move the projector in to where you need it placed. This is just not true.


----------



## vagos1103gr1

I changed laptop, before I use intel 4000 for projecting 3d movies. Now I got a lenovo with sli nvidia gt 750 and I couldn't see 3d with power DVD. After I discovered I should enable stereoscopic 3d from the control panel of the nvidia. Anybody know how I enable 3d gaming with this card?


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryanmccarty*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6930#post_24033146
> 
> 
> What is the perfect height to install this from the floor? I have a 100" screen plus how do you access the position section on e display menu? Mine seems to be off center trend in high right
> 
> 
> Thank you



Lens shift gives you a range of placement options relative to screen position, but it's fairly constrained. The calculators on the Benq or Projector Central sites will give you a sense of your options. I suppose the "perfect" height is the one that use the most minimal amount of lens shift, though in practice I don't find lens shift degrading the image meaningfully. Note that lens shift is mechanical, not digital--you employ it by turning a screw, which drives a worm gear, located behind the lens. It sounds like reading the manual might be a good first step for you, and no doubt you'll have some follow-up questions with which folks here can help you.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andyxoxo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6930#post_24033211
> 
> 
> Sure, I believe everything I read. But you made it sound like in your post that I quoted that the BenQ W1070 is incapable of being uniform sharp, corner to corner, unless you go the max "zoom" and then physically move the projector in to where you need it placed. This is just not true.



Vidkidd is comparing apples to oranges. There's no question keystone will, by definition, degrade the image somewhat (if you understand how it works, you'll see that that has to be true by definition). But you can still either focus or not crisply focus that somewhat degraded image. Kudos for having gotten lucky and being able to focus across the full image space--lots of us who cannot do that with our projectors are jealous!


----------



## vidkidd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andyxoxo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6930#post_24033211
> 
> 
> Sure, I believe everything I read. But you made it sound like in your post that I quoted that the BenQ W1070 is incapable of being uniform sharp, corner to corner, unless you go the max "zoom" and then physically move the projector in to where you need it placed. This is just not true.



YMMV that's for sure. It's great to hear that your BenQ projector is not distorting the image with vertical keystone and that there are no focus uniformity issues with your lens. I personally have the issue with the lens on 2 projectors, produced in August and July 2013. Could this be a production defect limited to a specific range of projectors? Numerous users have also reported the same issue many times in this thread.


If you have another method to lock in a razor sharp full field image, please share your technique as I haven't found any other way to attain it on this platform.


----------



## bighvy76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6900#post_24029913
> 
> 
> Does everyone put their dust cap back on after every use? I use mine almost every day. 500 hrs in 3 months without any issue. But I have been leaving my dust cap off because it knocks my focus out and I herd these projectors are sealed


----------



## Ingram




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6930#post_24031871
> 
> 
> I know a few have had great luck. The rest of us...well, start saving your cash for a real projector.



Hey now, I've been really happy with this PJ and all the annoyances barely bother me. I'm hoping this white circle will go away though. I'm guessing it's dust inside the lense or on the globe or something? I have some compressed air, maybe I can get rid of it?


----------



## andyxoxo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidkidd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6930#post_24033304
> 
> 
> YMMV that's for sure. It's great to hear that your BenQ projector is not distorting the image with vertical keystone and that there are no focus uniformity issues with your lens. I personally have the issue with the lens on 2 projectors, produced in August and July 2013. Could this be a production defect limited to a specific range of projectors? Numerous users have also reported the same issue many times in this thread.
> 
> 
> If you have another method to lock in a razor sharp full field image, please share your technique as I haven't found any other way to attain it on this platform.



Ya it seems I got lucky (when it comes to the sharpness at least). In my mega-review a few hundred posts back ( http://www.avsforum.com/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6360#post_23769293 ) I shared my thoughts and feelings about the W1070, it's main downside being the huge amount of excess light it blasts out in all directions, and I included my fix(es) for that. Unfortunately or I should say fortunately I don't have a fix for the uniform sharpness issue as I just haven't had that problem. I placed the W1070 where my old Panny sat (about 8' back) and just dialed in the same screen size. I also haven't had the fan chirping problem either but that's probably because I have left it in plain eco mode since Day 1 (no smart eco). I bought the unit overseas in the Philippines (July 2013 model which came with 1.06 firmware) so that may have something to do with any differences in quality


----------



## Ingram

  

Managed to focus in on the source of my white circle.

 

I also discovered I have quite a few of these.


These are the best pictures I could get at the moment, it's still day here so I'm not taking them in total darkness.


I've already tried some compressed air in the vents and it didn't remove them. I've brushed the lens and they didn't move. They must be locked inside. Apparently the assembly is sealed? So whatever is in there stays there... I lens shifted up and down and the marks move with the shift so that would indicate it isn't on the external glass yea?


Do I worry about it?


----------



## andyxoxo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingram*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6930#post_24034338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I worry about it?



Depends how much it bothers you versus the pain in the ass level it will take to get it replaced. Not to mention the crapshoot of getting a replacement unit which may have zero or even more problems. If it was me personally and residing in the states with limitless postal service ability I would return it in a heartbeat and keep complaining and complaining until I got one that I was happy with


----------



## Ingram

Here in Australia I do believe BenQ pay for all the courier services. Only inconvenience to me is being without it for a few weeks.


----------



## number17




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6930#post_24033226
> 
> 
> Lens shift gives you a range of placement options relative to screen position, but it's fairly constrained. The calculators on the Benq or Projector Central sites will give you a sense of your options. I suppose the "perfect" height is the one that use the most minimal amount of lens shift, though in practice I don't find lens shift degrading the image meaningfully. Note that lens shift is mechanical, not digital--you employ it by turning a screw, which drives a worm gear, located behind the lens. It sounds like reading the manual might be a good first step for you, and no doubt you'll have some follow-up questions with which folks here can help you.


Yeah like you said lens shift is 100% mechanical, so it shouldn't degrade the picture at all. But the W1070's vertical lens shift is limited ... it's still a handy feature, not so much to compensate for lack of a mount / mount extension, but to get perfect alignment of picture on a screen.


Getting back to the original question, I, too, have a 100" screen. Originally I used a ceiling mount without any extension, the top of my screen was mounted ~ 1.5' from the ceiling (don't quote me on that now, it's been a while since I did mine so always use the BenQ tool on their website to verify) and with vertical lens shift, I could map the picture on my screen perfectly - with 1 slight problem in my case: to the left of my projector I have an air pipe, and the top left corner of my projector caught the air pipe ever so slightly, so I had to use the mount extension pole afterall.


----------



## lapino

Is the brightness uniformity (or lack of it) a known issue, I see a clear difference left to right especially on whites like subtitles. Sent my projector to benq and they said it is within spec... Kind of a disappointment.


----------



## cmyden2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryanmccarty*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6930#post_24033146
> 
> 
> What is the perfect height to install this from the floor? I have a 100" screen plus how do you access the position section on e display menu? Mine seems to be off center trend in high right
> 
> 
> Thank you


 

If I'm understanding everything I've read in this thread correctly, and you set the vertical shift on the W1070 to it's absolute minimum setting (by physically turning the screw on the projector)

 

...then the center of the projector lens should be the following height from the floor to be the 'perfect' height:

 

*value 1: [distance of the top of your actual screen (ignoring border) from your floor]*

*+*

*value 2: [your actual screen size (ignoring border) from the top of the screen to the bottom] x 5%*

 

So as an example, let's say....

 

value 1: the distance of the top of your actual screen (ignoring border) from the floor is *60"*

 

value 2: and your actual screen size (ignoring border) from the top of the screen to the bottom is 49" (which it would be for a 100" 16:9 screen).  We would take 49" and multiply it by 0.05, and get *2.5"*

 

So then we just add these two numbers together, and voila, the center of your projector lens should be 62.5" from your floor.  (Assuming your floor is level!)  

 

This is what I used when calculating the height of my 1070 from the floor and I think I've been able to get what seems to be a perfect geometery (to my eyes) without using any digital keystoning.

 

.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6900#post_24029445
> 
> 
> Random question--why is the lens surround on our Benqs, and many other projectors, including black ones, metallic silver? This would seem to be the absolute worst color, and it does cause our projector to spill a lot of light onto the ceiling when ceiling mounted. Why wouldn't it be black, like a photo lens hood? Please tell me this isn't a function follows form decision?



Still curious about this if anyone has any insight...it's striking how many projectors have reflective silver lens surrounds, even when the rest of the body of the projector is black. But from a light leakage perspective this seems wholly backwards.


----------



## nphan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *velconti*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/5520#post_23530418
> 
> *JaMiR*
> *kreeturez*
> 
> 
> You're absolutly right. 1080p50Hz - max color wheel speed for w1070



I also found the spec of the W1500 that says 6x at 50Hz. It did not mention CW speed for other modes. But from your experiences with the W1070. It seems that the W1500 CW works the same way. Slower speed for 60Hz. So the question is which BluRay players allow 1080p/50Hz? My PS3 only has 1080p/24Hz on/off. I assumed "off" means 1080p/60Hz?

How is the W1070 RBE for 1080p/60Hz vs 1080p/24Hz?

Thanks


----------



## robep

Any chance anyone has the 1.7 firmware file? Mine is still rocking 1.2


Thanks


----------



## XStanleyX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robep*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6930#post_24037619
> 
> 
> Any chance anyone has the 1.7 firmware file? Mine is still rocking 1.2
> 
> 
> Thanks


PM me your e-mail address.


----------



## Ingram

Are there any pictures of someone removing the globe/replacing it? I'd love to see if it's possible to get to the lens from the other side for a clean? Might be able to remove the particles causing my issue.


----------



## lapino

Is there a list of differences between 1.06 and 1.07 ?


nevermind, found it


----------



## mishari84

I tried to update firmware but couldnt. Now I have red light and Cant download anything. How can I turn light to orange again?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6930#post_24039008
> 
> 
> I tried to update firmware but couldnt. Now I have red light and Cant download anything. How can I turn light to orange again?



Did you follow the instructions as written. Look at step 8 and make sure you have checks in the correct position in Skip Boot Loader and change to 32K.


Did the firmware start to load? Did you put the flash device parameters in the correct folder?


I would do these things and try again.


----------



## mishari84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6930#post_24039131
> 
> 
> Did you follow the instructions as written. Look at step 8 and make sure you have checks in the correct position in Skip Boot Loader and change to 32K.
> 
> 
> Did the firmware start to load? Did you put the flash device parameters in the correct folder?
> 
> 
> I would do these things and try again.



I did everything as mentioned, but I get the message: Cannot open USB driver - no projectors available


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6960#post_24041511
> 
> 
> I did everything as mentioned, but I get the message: Cannot open USB driver - no projectors available



It seems that that you have a driver issue with your laptop. I would suggest trying a different USB port on your laptop or better yet a different laptop. You also may want to try to unplug and replug the projector although I don't think that is the problem.


The other question that I have was the update completed at any time. Did you see the update line when you first tried the update?


----------



## LFM2

Take a look at post 5841. This problem has been reported before and was solved. There is more detail back there. I can say that I had a problem with the update and I think I was seeing that message if I recall. It was because I had not properly cut and pasted the flash device parameters file. I had used the right click copy and paste method. The icon ended up in the proper folder so I assumed all was well. I installed and reinstalled several times and it wouldn't work. I asked my son to help me out and he copied and pasted the file using Ctrl c and Ctrl p and it worked fine. As you can probably tell from the above, I'm not the most computer savvy guy on this board but hope this helps.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LFM2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6960#post_24043888
> 
> 
> Take a look at post 5841. This problem has been reported before and was solved. There is more detail back there. I can say that I had a problem with the update and I think I was seeing that message if I recall. It was because I had not properly cut and pasted the flash device parameters file. I had used the right click copy and paste method. The icon ended up in the proper folder so I assumed all was well. I installed and reinstalled several times and it wouldn't work. I asked my son to help me out and he copied and pasted the file using Ctrl c and Ctrl p and it worked fine. As you can probably tell from the above, I'm not the most computer savvy guy on this board but hope this helps.



Good advice. It will not work unless the Flash Drive parameters are in the correct folder. There have also been issues with USB drivers so I would also suggest using a different port.


----------



## mishari84

I think I skipped 1 step. I was supposed to connect PC to projector by USB and load drivers before turning projector to download mode. How can I install the drivers manually? I tried different USB ports, cables and different laptops and PCs, all with Win 7. I found this post that might help, but I dont know how to do it:


And is there a way to return standby mode? we miss watching on this projector


----------



## practicalposts

I got 2 refurbished from benq, is there way to know lamp hours. Seems like it is easy to reset it. I have two of these, is it easy to swap lamp ? If I do not care about 3d, should I try to update firmware from 1.4 (other one has 1.5). Really appreciate members taking precious time and helping newbie like me.


----------



## LFM2

Take a look at post 5791. He mentioned that he had to load the drivers manually from DLP composer using another laptop. I don't know if this will solve your problem but it sounds like it could. Maybe you could PM this person for more info or maybe someone else can chime in. I can't help beyond showing you where this info is.


----------



## rwestley

Check step 4 to be sure you have selected USB communications interface from the preferences menu.


How to download (Method-2 : By USB)

Hardware required

1. Standard USB Download cable(mini B type)

2. Personal computer or laptop computer

Software required

1. DLP Composer Lite program

2. New version FW

Download procedure


1. Connect USB cable to PC and projector

2. Let projector be in Download Mode:

- Press and hold keypad-POWER and AUTO at the same time, then plug in power cord.

- Power LED will show Red continuously.

3. Execute DLP Composer Lite 11.0 program

4. *To select the USB communications interface, choose "Preferences" from the "Edit" menu,

click the "Communications" page and choose "USB".*

5. Check the USB Device Identification. Vendor should be 0x451. Product should be 0x2000.

6. Click on “Flash Loader” and browse the image file (new version firmware)


----------



## SeventhWard


Hey guys. Great community here. Long time reader, first time poster.

 

I took the plunge and got the W1080ST. Looks great. I've successfully updated from 1.02 to 1.03 - which is the latest firmware I could find for the W1080ST.

 

Is there more recent firmware for the W1080ST other than 1.03?

 

Since the W1070 and W1080ST are supposedly the same projector with a different lens - is the W1080ST able to use the W1070's 1.06 firmware?

 

I've been having trouble getting 3D to work, my AUTO option is greyed out for both 1080P 60hz & 1080P 24hz modes and I'm still trying to figure out what else I could be doing wrong.

 

Thanks in advance!  Would really love to watch blu-ray in 3D!

 

-SeventhWard


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeventhWard*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6960#post_24046106
> 
> 
> Since the W1070 and W1080ST are supposedly the same projector with a different lens - is the W1080ST able to use the W1070's 1.06 firmware?
> 
> -SeventhWard



Hi and welcome SeventhWard, hope you get a lot of pleasure from the Benq, I certainly have.


NO! The firmware for the W1080ST is NOT the same as the one for the W1070 so DO NOT under any circumstance use the W1070 version on the W1080ST, or the other way around!


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *practicalposts*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6960#post_24045297
> 
> 
> I got 2 refurbished from benq, is there way to know lamp hours. Seems like it is easy to reset it. I have two of these, is it easy to swap lamp ? If I do not care about 3d, should I try to update firmware from 1.4 (other one has 1.5). Really appreciate members taking precious time and helping newbie like me.



If the lamp counter has been reset then I don't believe that it is possible to find out the previous reading.


The lamp is very easy to replace. Please see my post #8 in the following thread, it outlines both removal and replacement of the complete lamp assembly as well as the 'bare' lamp procedure.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1480854/bare-bulb-replacemnet-for-benq-w1070#post_23646515


----------



## SeventhWard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6900_100#post_24046195
> 
> 
> 
> Hi and welcome SeventhWard, hope you get a lot of pleasure from the Benq, I certainly have.
> 
> 
> NO! The firmware for the W1080ST is NOT the same as the one for the W1070 so DO NOT under any circumstance use the W1070 version on the W1080ST, or the other way around!


 

Thanks for that!  Ordinarily that's a CRAZY thing to ask  --  but I'm afraid my quest for 3D has me willing to try anything.

 

Also to amend my earlier post -- I see that the W1080ST does indeed have a version 1.04 but it's been described as a minor update, equivalent to the 1.06-1.07 jump for the W1070.

 

I'll give 1.04 a try.  Fingers crossed.

 

-SeventhWard


----------



## Ingram

Well I removed the lamp cover. Now I should also mention, day 1 out of the box the lamp cover never sat flush with my machine. I ended up putting a piece of electrical tape over the cover to hold it firm.


Removing the lamp cover today I can see that it was meant to be sealed tightly because there is foam running along the edges. I'm guessing this will help my cause with an RMA if my machine wasn't sealed out of the box as it should be.


The globe has a plastic cover to further seal it in, I can see all manner of dust and crap in there. I might be able to get to it with my air but who knows where I'd be blowing it too?

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/73306622/20131208_143443.jpg 

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/73306622/20131208_143448.jpg 

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/73306622/20131208_143454.jpg 


Most of this dust is surely from my house, there's no way that was all there out of the factory. I'll report back later with results after I've blown some air through this thing thoroughly.


----------



## ssjLancer

Well I give up. 'USB Error' trying to upgrade firmware on the windows 7 laptop. And 'Timeout looking for projector' on the XP laptop. Returning it since I need a projector that can do SBS 3D.


EDIT: I got it to work!!

I believe my problem was that I was using DLP Composer 9.2 which I found on softpedia.com

Used v11 from Roei and it worked








http://www.avsforum.com/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23812799


----------



## bighvy76

I was looking at replacement bulb assembly. Why would it say eco mode gets 5000 hrs and smart eco gets 6000. Smart eco is clearly brighter. I only run in eco but if I can get more hours And brighter in smart eco I change it. Doesn't really make sense to me.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6960#post_24047650
> 
> 
> I was looking at replacement bulb assembly. Why would it say eco mode gets 5000 hrs and smart eco gets 6000. Smart eco is clearly brighter. I only run in eco but if I can get more hours And brighter in smart eco I change it. Doesn't really make sense to me.



I was (and still am) a bit puzzled by this as well.


SmartEco is actually an implementation of Phillips' ImageCare lamp technology:
ftp://downloads.benq.net/projector/datasheets/smarteco_tips/smarteco_tips_bqus_jan2012.pdf 


...and according to Phillips' press release on the tech, it has a "positive effect on lamp lifetime":
http://www.lighting.philips.com/pwc_li/main/application_areas/assets/projection/211010-PHITU003-10_68483_Imagecare_Brochure_A4_v6.pdf 


It's possible that modulating power to the bulb is good for it's lifetime; but I still don't quite understand how this should yield better results than even Eco since it (overall) will clearly use more power. Unless power consumption is not the only metric by which a lamp's life is measurable?


I suppose a better (approximate) test will be for users whom have had to replace their lamps share the number of hours they got in each mode...


----------



## scottyroo

This is really interesting. I was just checking up on BenQ's internal updates and it looks like they have acknowledged the vibration/rattling issues with this Service Change Notice , presumably for RMA units. If they think that sponge is going to fix the fan rattle, they are wrong. In the service change notice it mentions that the fix is for a vibrating color wheel. I can confirm that the rattling for most, if not all issue units is coming from a poorly lubricated fan. To be more specific, those units mostly have SmartEco enabled. SmartEco maintains image brightness 95% of the time but reduces the fan speed to Eco Mode levels 100% of the time... the fan gets too hot and lubricant is burned off quicker. Anyway... I thought this was interesting and thought I'd pass it along.


----------



## practicalposts

Instructions quoted at
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6810#post_23973238 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grayson73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6810#post_23973238
> 
> 
> I'm ready to update firmware from 1.05 to 1.07. I just want to confirm a few things:
> 
> 
> 1. The instructions above are still accurate
> 
> 2. I can upgrade directly from 1.05 to 1.07. No need to go to 1.06
> 
> 3. Does anyone have the link to the 1.07 firmware? I saw someone post it awhile ago but he said it would only be there for a week.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Upgraded firmware from 1.04 to 1.07, went fine because of excellent guidance here at the forum.


Download link in post 6823 ( http://www.avsforum.com/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6810#post_23982444 ), save it in your local drive. The instructions are excellent, just adding little details some steps (really not needed but hoping may help someone even if little bit)


2. Only purpose of this is so that you can identify files easily

4. Img file for 1.07

5A. Copy Parameter file to c:/program files (x86)/DLP compose

9. img file 1.07

10. Only tood few seconds

11. Exact sequence is Unplug power, press power and auto, plug power, let go the buttons only when you see red led

12. Make sure to click "Reset Bus", and then "Start Download"

Also keep in mind, you will not be able to select picture setting unless you have connected any source


----------



## rwestley

Just a few things if anyone is planning to do a firmware update.

1 Be sure to use the latest DLP Composer 11.01. (Other versions may not work.)

2. Follow all instructions be careful with number 8: 8. Change the mark to Complete Image Download Put check in Skip Boot loader area Change 32Kb This is very impt.

3. Be sure to select USB in the preferences menu or the drivers will not load.


What ever firmware version you have now can be updated to the latest 107 without updating to previous versions.


It takes about 10 minutes to do the update. The red light will switch back to orange when it is finished. Be sure to write down all of you settings before you start.


----------



## Ingram

My white circled dust blobs are giving birth! I have about five now all near the middle of the frame! Everything I watch is like as if J.J Abraams directed it. I hope BenQ get back to me soon. Terrible time of year to try organising an RMA.


----------



## bighvy76

Do u use ur dust cover for the lens? I don't ever use mine because it knocks my focus out

. Maybe I need to start using it


----------



## CoxyUK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6960#post_24051999
> 
> 
> I don't ever use mine because it knocks my focus out


Me too, it's annoying as fook.


----------



## W500

Hi i've been reading on avsforum for many years but never posted anything. I bought a w1070 back in february been my first projector i was amazed by the picture quality, but unfortunately three days ago when i turned the projector on the bulb didn't light up the fans were spinning, I even heard usual beep before the bulb lights up, but the lamp indicator got red .

According to the w1070 manual this means that the lamp has failed and needs to be changed. I took out the lamp and checked it but it seemed ok with no burnts or damaged in any way, I replaced it and turned the projector on still getting the red led

do you now a way to reset the lamp to see if that works? or definitively call BENQ

Any help highly appreciated, thanks


----------



## Grayson73

Just got a PS3 to use with the W1070. Are there any specific settings that need to be changed for optimal use with the W1070?


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *W500*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6960#post_24054383
> 
> 
> Hi i've been reading on avsforum for many years but never posted anything. I bought a w1070 back in february been my first projector i was amazed by the picture quality, but unfortunately three days ago when i turned the projector on the bulb didn't light up the fans were spinning, I even heard usual beep before the bulb lights up, but the lamp indicator got red .
> 
> According to the w1070 manual this means that the lamp has failed and needs to be changed. I took out the lamp and checked it but it seemed ok with no burnts or damaged in any way, I replaced it and turned the projector on still getting the red led
> 
> do you now a way to reset the lamp to see if that works? or definitively call BENQ
> 
> Any help highly appreciated, thanks



To the best of my knowledge, no reset for this except trying a new lamp. Just looking at the lamp will not generally revel if lamp is good or not. The lamp is arc type so it has 2 electrodes and if a fragment fuses across the electrode it is shorted and may stop it from igniting (arcing across) the electrodes.


The lamp power supply/ballast may also or only have failed but this would be less likely but possible. Keep in mind lamp is only warrantied 90 or 180 days, forget which you will have to check.


If it were me and I had no other issues I'd get a lamp and see if that fixes it.


Lamp life is a variable that we all wish was better. Actually this projector has a much improved lamp circuitry. For comparison some older projectors only got 1500 - 2000 hours.


Hope this helps


Rew


----------



## W500

Thank you Rew452 been my first projector didn't know the lamps were so fragile I think I'll get a new lamp hoping it's only the lamp that just blew out otherwise I'll be calling Benq while the projector is still under warranty anyway.

Do you recommend buying the original lamp or can I give it a try to one of those bare bulbs at a lower price that claim

to be original ?


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *W500*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6960#post_24055171
> 
> 
> Thank you Rew452 been my first projector didn't know the lamps were so fragile I think I'll get a new lamp hoping it's only the lamp that just blew out otherwise I'll be calling Benq while the projector is still under warranty anyway.
> 
> Do you recommend buying the original lamp or can I give it a try to one of those bare bulbs at a lower price that claim
> 
> to be original ?



For best results use BenQ lamp only. Any other replacement is not worth any savings you may get. I usually get mine from Provantage but they are out of stock right now. You might want to call them and see when they will have stock. Their price is usually the best. But at worst case about 249 is the standard price.


Cheers

Rew


----------



## W500

thanks again Rew452 I really appreciate it I'll give them a call if they won't heve them in stock any soon i'm gonna get it from visualapex or amazon


----------



## borisnet

Hi all,


Just wanted to thank people on this thread/forum.

I received mine yesterday after black friday deal at Memory Express for $800.


This is my first projector and wow i was very impressed with the image quality and the overall quality/price.


Now I am going to read more on the settings and get it properly mounted to the ceiling. I need to understand how to leverage the 12v trigger but I am sure I will get this from this thread.


I don't have a problem with the fan noise. For my quick test I had the projector hooked up to my laptop. Need to understand why the sound did not go through HDMI although I selected the Audio output to HDMI in VLC but even with laptop speakers, the fan noise was not noticeable to me...


Did I say anything about the picture quality? My god ! for the size, I am ok with slightly less perfect black or whatever else perfectionist don't like. To it looks more than acceptable... Rest of the family also got the wow reaction and wanted to start watching stuff.


Now I need to find a receiver since I got good deals on speakers and projector at Black Friday but missed the receivers deals.. thinking of waiting for boxing day since it's not too far...


Thanks again all !


----------



## kreeturez

@W500: Lousy news, sorry man. How many hours did you get before this happened?


Another thing: what version of the firmware were you running? A recent-ish release (1.06 I believe) introduced a new power-off process that was supposed to help reduce the likelihood of HG fragments preventing the lamp from powering up again...


@borisnet: Welcome to the larger-than-life world of projectors!


----------



## W500

Hi kreetures my projector only had 592 hours on it when it stop lighting up and it was running 1.06 firmware. This is my first projector i thoght i was gonna get 2 or three years without any problems but it didn't happened. I only wish that when i replace the lamp everything works as before


----------



## kreeturez

Dumb luck! I'm pushing 1000 hours already, no issues - pity bulbs are so unpredictable (and pricey!). My money says swapping the bulb will sort you out. Here's hoping! Let us know!


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *W500*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6990#post_24058607
> 
> 
> Hi kreetures my projector only had 592 hours on it when it stop lighting up and it was running 1.06 firmware. This is my first projector i thoght i was gonna get 2 or three years without any problems but it didn't happened. I only wish that when i replace the lamp everything works as before



I would not feel to bad about your choosing the W1070 from what I can see the construction looks very descent for a so called budget projector.


I had 3848 hours when upon opening to check my fan's status I found a hairline fracture in the glass reflector; about a 0.5 of a inch. it was only visible from the outside, the inside did not show any evidence of it. Anyway better to change it then have it explode due to heat.


I will have to open again due to a couple of dust blobs on the mirror. Had that happen on my Mits before and other then time not to bad to fix. And thanks to some generous person the service manuals are readily available, if you are interested check further back in this thread


But compared to my Optoma projector this one' construction looks like a pretty serviceable projector.


Of the 3 that I have owned over the years this one by far has the Best picture!


Rew


----------



## imbloodyskint

Guys,

Been using tape to stop the light leakage from the front grill showing up on dark scenes/image onscreen by covering half of the grill up ith the ape, but always worried that it wouldn't allow all the heat to escape.

NOW, Just had a bit of an idea.

How about using abit of silver/grey or even black spandex slightly stretched across the front grill and taped to it using double sided tape???


Unlike tape, which while it works perfect at stopping/blocking the light leakage from the front grill, it also must block the heat abit coming out of the front grill?

BUT,

The spandex should also block/defuse the lamps light that is leaking/escaping out of the front grill , YET - Still allow the excess heat to escape??


Gonna dive into the bin 2mora because the excess sceen spandex I cut off lastnight went in the bin today ( DOH!!!)


----------



## W500

Reading that your projector has 3848 hours makes me feel that i was really unlucky with mine> It seems that projectors sooner or later in some point are going to develop something that will cause us to either replace the bulb or the projector.

Now looking at the price of the replacement lamp makes me think to even buy a new projector


----------



## W500

Good to hear that hope you get the stated six thousand hours that the lamp is supposed to last before you replace the lamp


----------



## Bohanna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imbloodyskint*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6990#post_24058968
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Been using tape to stop the light leakage from the front grill showing up on dark scenes/image onscreen by covering half of the grill up ith the ape, but always worried that it wouldn't allow all the heat to escape.
> 
> NOW, Just had a bit of an idea.
> 
> How about using abit of silver/grey or even black spandex slightly stretched across the front grill and taped to it using double sided tape???
> 
> 
> Unlike tape, which while it works perfect at stopping/blocking the light leakage from the front grill, it also must block the heat abit coming out of the front grill?
> 
> BUT,
> 
> The spandex should also block/defuse the lamps light that is leaking/escaping out of the front grill , YET - Still allow the excess heat to escape??
> 
> 
> Gonna dive into the bin 2mora because the excess sceen spandex I cut off lastnight went in the bin today ( DOH!!!)



VERY BAD IDEA to block ANY airpath in and around the projector. Thats like blocking your car radiator. It will end badly!!- Bohanna


----------



## imbloodyskint

Reason I suggested spandex is I though like the way spandex screens allow light and sound through them I hoped blocking up half of the vent with stretched spandex would still allow heat to escape while blocking or defusing the light leakage from it? After fitting mine upside down the screen now has 2 large purple/bluish patch's of light on the lower right side of the screen which show in every dark to black scene onscreen and as I will be using 2 for passive 3D it will be double light leakage The tape was blocking just a 3rd of the vent which did completely stop the leakage onto screen image. I will be blocking the same amount using stretched spandex. If I don't do this I can't use my W1070's Unless I can find another way to stop the light leakage from getting onto the screen image.


----------



## Surfdrifter

Hi! I have this projector since June with a 12V trigger which was working just fine. A couple months later, I took it to service because it had issue with the focus on the bottom right where the input was displayed, plus i white blob when displaying black. It had 1.05FW (i think) and told them while thery where replacing some faulty parts, to flash it by the way with the 1.07 FW.


Now, everything look fine, picturewise, but I have a problem with my 12v trigger. SOMETIMES when I power up the projector the screen doesn't come down and I have to power it manually, but when I turn it off, it ALWAYS gets the screen up.


Any ideas, why this thing is happening and any workarounds? Also, I'm using Harmony Ultimate, but I don't think that this is an issue, because prior to getting in to service, i didn't have that problem.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6960#post_24047916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6960#post_24047650
> 
> 
> I was looking at replacement bulb assembly. Why would it say eco mode gets 5000 hrs and smart eco gets 6000. Smart eco is clearly brighter. I only run in eco but if I can get more hours And brighter in smart eco I change it. Doesn't really make sense to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was (and still am) a bit puzzled by this as well.
> 
> 
> SmartEco is actually an implementation of Phillips' ImageCare lamp technology:
> ftp://downloads.benq.net/projector/datasheets/smarteco_tips/smarteco_tips_bqus_jan2012.pdf
> 
> 
> ...and according to Phillips' press release on the tech, it has a "positive effect on lamp lifetime":
> http://www.lighting.philips.com/pwc_li/main/application_areas/assets/projection/211010-PHITU003-10_68483_Imagecare_Brochure_A4_v6.pdf
> 
> 
> It's possible that modulating power to the bulb is good for it's lifetime; but I still don't quite understand how this should yield better results than even Eco since it (overall) will clearly use more power. Unless power consumption is not the only metric by which a lamp's life is measurable?
> 
> 
> I suppose a better (approximate) test will be for users whom have had to replace their lamps share the number of hours they got in each mode...
Click to expand...


Smart Eco is dimmer in darker scenes, and brighter in brighter scenes, it continuously and instantly adjusts the lamp brightness to give a better contrast. You do not need as bright an image when you're watching a space scene or a horror movie, but when you show a white image you'll see the rest of the colours get brighter too.


It works great and is similar to a dynamic iris in its effect. Not really that hard to understand, contrast goes up in darker scenes when brightness goes down (to a limit). It's like the difference between running torch mode or a nicely calibrated dimmer mode, but you get the best of both worlds since you do want a brighter image when you should see a bright image. Think of it like brightness reinforcement applied proportionally to the current gamma of the signal.


It's very easy to test if you have a windows desktop desktop displayed while Smart Eco is on. Open up a nice color image for the desktop background, then open a window that takes up 1/3rd or 1/2 of the entire screen, and minimize that window then uniminize it, and compare the colours and brightness of the background when you display the white window or not. You'll grok what it's doing in no time.


It's better than a dynamic iris because it's silent and has no (perceptible) lag. A higher native contrast would be better, but I would still nonetheless use Smart Eco even if the projector had better blacks.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6960#post_24054520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *W500*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6960#post_24054383
> 
> 
> Hi i've been reading on avsforum for many years but never posted anything. I bought a w1070 back in february been my first projector i was amazed by the picture quality, but unfortunately three days ago when i turned the projector on the bulb didn't light up the fans were spinning, I even heard usual beep before the bulb lights up, but the lamp indicator got red .
> 
> According to the w1070 manual this means that the lamp has failed and needs to be changed. I took out the lamp and checked it but it seemed ok with no burnts or damaged in any way, I replaced it and turned the projector on still getting the red led
> 
> do you now a way to reset the lamp to see if that works? or definitively call BENQ
> 
> Any help highly appreciated, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, no reset for this except trying a new lamp. Just looking at the lamp will not generally revel if lamp is good or not. The lamp is arc type so it has 2 electrodes and if a fragment fuses across the electrode it is shorted and may stop it from igniting (arcing across) the electrodes.
> 
> 
> The lamp power supply/ballast may also or only have failed but this would be less likely but possible. Keep in mind lamp is only warrantied 90 or 180 days, forget which you will have to check.
> 
> 
> If it were me and I had no other issues I'd get a lamp and see if that fixes it.
> 
> 
> Lamp life is a variable that we all wish was better. Actually this projector has a much improved lamp circuitry. For comparison some older projectors only got 1500 - 2000 hours.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> 
> Rew
Click to expand...


I had the problem of the projector not turning on and blinking red at the beginning, it was overheading since I had an obstruction near the vents, and prevents itself turning back on for an hour or so until it cools off.


Perhaps that's what is causing this person's shutdowns, perhaps not.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6990#post_24062030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6960#post_24047916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6960#post_24047650
> 
> 
> I was looking at replacement bulb assembly. Why would it say eco mode gets 5000 hrs and smart eco gets 6000. Smart eco is clearly brighter. I only run in eco but if I can get more hours And brighter in smart eco I change it. Doesn't really make sense to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was (and still am) a bit puzzled by this as well.
> 
> 
> SmartEco is actually an implementation of Phillips' ImageCare lamp technology:
> ftp://downloads.benq.net/projector/datasheets/smarteco_tips/smarteco_tips_bqus_jan2012.pdf
> 
> 
> ...and according to Phillips' press release on the tech, it has a "positive effect on lamp lifetime":
> http://www.lighting.philips.com/pwc_li/main/application_areas/assets/projection/211010-PHITU003-10_68483_Imagecare_Brochure_A4_v6.pdf
> 
> 
> It's possible that modulating power to the bulb is good for it's lifetime; but I still don't quite understand how this should yield better results than even Eco since it (overall) will clearly use more power. Unless power consumption is not the only metric by which a lamp's life is measurable?
> 
> 
> I suppose a better (approximate) test will be for users whom have had to replace their lamps share the number of hours they got in each mode...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Smart Eco is dimmer in darker scenes, and brighter in brighter scenes, it continuously and instantly adjusts the lamp brightness to give a better contrast. You do not need as bright an image when you're watching a space scene or a horror movie, but when you show a white image you'll see the rest of the colours get brighter too.
> 
> 
> It works great and is similar to a dynamic iris in its effect. Not really that hard to understand, contrast goes up in darker scenes when brightness goes down (to a limit). It's like the difference between running torch mode or a nicely calibrated dimmer mode, but you get the best of both worlds since you do want a brighter image when you should see a bright image. Think of it like brightness reinforcement applied proportionally to the current gamma of the signal.
> 
> 
> It's very easy to test if you have a windows desktop desktop displayed while Smart Eco is on. Open up a nice color image for the desktop background, then open a window that takes up 1/3rd or 1/2 of the entire screen, and minimize that window then uniminize it, and compare the colours and brightness of the background when you display the white window or not. You'll grok what it's doing in no time.
> 
> 
> It's better than a dynamic iris because it's silent and has no (perceptible) lag. A higher native contrast would be better, but I would still nonetheless use Smart Eco even if the projector had better blacks.
Click to expand...


Yeah I know how it works - and I actually notice the brightness modulation regularly when changing from dark to light scenes.


The kicker is that earlier in the thread, power consumption was measured in SmartEco; and it's minimum value (a blank, black screen) was the same as Eco.


Which thus doesn't explain why SmartEco's expected lamp life should be GREATER than Eco; since average power consumption (and lamp power throughput over the lifetime of the lamp) will be more than Eco will! 


That's why I've found myself wondering if modulating the lamp brightness continuously actually has some beneficial effect on its life; even more so than using it in straight Eco.


----------



## Keith AP

After almost a year, I'm experimenting with some of the aspect ratio settings of the BenQ and have found that when I change the aspect ratio to 4:3, the image is not centered on screen, it is shifted to the left of the display with a 4 1/2" border on the left and a 14" border on the right on my 88" 16:9 screen.


This been mentioned at all before now from anyone? I'm running firmware 1.03.


----------



## SeventhWard


Sincere thanks and gratitude to ALL of the guys who have contributed to this thread!

 

A success story:  I purchased the Benq W1080ST, the short-throw variant of the W1070 a few days ago.  Thanks to this great community of wizards and enthusiasts, I've been able to troubleshoot and solve EVERY single issue I've been curious about with this machine. It's been a great experience. With a little luck and care, I'm hoping for many trouble free hours of enjoyment.

 

I've updated my firmware to the latest version (and probably voided my warrany doing so, oh well) but I'm glad to say I've got a beautiful, crisp and colorful 1080P image to project to my heart's content -- and finally, 3D is working with my PS3!  Can't wait to dive into 3D Blu-Rays!

 

So once again, although I can't recall the names of the every author of every helpful post I've come across - if you've ever answered a question in this thread - know your efforts have been appreciated VERY much.

 

Thanks guys!

 

-SeventhWard


----------



## niccolo

Trying to calibrate my W1070 with the Spears and Munsil disc. But despite a midrange brightness setting, I'm finding the contrast pattern pretty useless, ie at both ends of the scale, and in the middle, I can see only a few of the off white boxes I'm supposed to see, and none of the black squares inside the colored boxes. I must be making a newbie mistake, but I'm at a loss. Help appreciated!


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6990#post_24068771
> 
> 
> Trying to calibrate my W1070 with the Spears and Munsil disc. But despite a midrange brightness setting, I'm finding the contrast pattern pretty useless, ie at both ends of the scale, and in the middle, I can see only a few of the off white boxes I'm supposed to see, and none of the black squares inside the colored boxes. I must be making a newbie mistake, but I'm at a loss. Help appreciated!



What settings are you using. Try cinema mode and turn off Brilliant Color as a start. You might want to also use eco mode. The Benq 1070 is very good out of the box using these settings and smart eco but they still can be tweaked.


----------



## jtl46

I am really on the fence between the 1070 and the 1080st. My room can accommodate either one. What are the advantages of the 1070 vs the 1080st? For those that have mounted the pj close to the ceiling what mount did you use. Since I want to project the image about 6 or 7" from the ceiling I can keep the pj pretty close with the right mount. Also, when you set up the projector what did you set the zoom at?


----------



## jtl46

^

Good point. The 1080 is newer though.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6990#post_24068771
> 
> 
> Trying to calibrate my W1070 with the Spears and Munsil disc. But despite a midrange brightness setting, I'm finding the contrast pattern pretty useless, ie at both ends of the scale, and in the middle, I can see only a few of the off white boxes I'm supposed to see, and none of the black squares inside the colored boxes. I must be making a newbie mistake, but I'm at a loss. Help appreciated!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6990#post_24069108
> 
> 
> What settings are you using. Try cinema mode and turn off Brilliant Color as a start. You might want to also use eco mode. The Benq 1070 is very good out of the box using these settings and smart eco but they still can be tweaked.



I'm in cinema mode (within user 1/2), I think I had Brilliant Color off but will have to double check tonight. I'm using eco mode also. The Benq W1070 is often described as very good out of the box, but at essentially out of the box settings, I'm not seeing the majority of the patterns I'm supposed to use on the Spears and Munsil disc to set contrast, i.e. there are these off-white/gray numbered boxes where I'm supposed to adjust till I see all, or almost all, of them, and I can only see the first few and then they fade away completely into the white background, plus I can't see the black squares inside the colored boxes at all. And turning contrast all the way up, and all the way down, and back to the middle doesn't make much of a difference, it changes the image, but the off-white boxes remain mostly invisible throughout that adjustment spectrum. And Brightness is at a medium setting, so that's not messing with me. I'm a bit baffled.


EDIT: Munsil, of Spears and Munsil, gave me great feedback over the in calibration forum, it sounds like my issue is that my Bluray player is clipping its output. Which is a relief, the contrast seemed oddly poor. I'll play around with it later tonight.
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1442511/spears-munsil-hd-benchmark-blu-ray-2nd-edition/420#post_24071870


----------



## Flatland2D

Quick question about projector mounting. The lens is slightly off center of the main body. Should I set the projector mount on the ceiling slightly off center to compensate, or can this be adjusted in the mount's arms that connect to the projector, and set the projector mount on the center of the screen? I'm going with the Peerless PRGUNV mount. This is my first projector so I'm still trying to get it all figured out so it works the first time.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TXNS6G/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flatland2D*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6990#post_24072396
> 
> 
> Quick question about projector mounting. The lens is slightly off center of the main body. Should I set the projector mount on the ceiling slightly off center to compensate, or can this be adjusted in the mount's arms that connect to the projector, and set the projector mount on the center of the screen? I'm going with the Peerless PRGUNV mount. This is my first projector so I'm still trying to get it all figured out so it works the first time.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TXNS6G/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Not sure about that mount but a couple of tips..


with help from one other person use a ladder and possibly books to line the projector up. and you can attach the mount to the projector without permanently attaching it to the ceiling resting it the top of the ladder if possible.


also a laser level is your friend for vertical and horizontal placement of the screen and alignment of the projector.


best of luck!


----------



## niccolo

You should mount the projector so it hangs with the weight centered, so yes, the mount will need to be offset. Also note that mount will give you roll and pitch but not yaw control if directly ceiling mounted.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6990#post_24071544
> 
> 
> 
> Munsil, of Spears and Munsil, gave me great feedback over the in calibration forum, it sounds like my issue is that my Bluray player is clipping its output. Which is a relief, the contrast seemed oddly poor. I'll play around with it later tonight.
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1442511/spears-munsil-hd-benchmark-blu-ray-2nd-edition/420#post_24071870



Okay, so either my Benq W1070 or my bluray player, a Panny BDT210, is clipping both ends of the contrast spectrum badly. Are others experiencing this? Any suggestions regarding settings that may be causing this? It doesn't seem consistent with the praise for this projector's out of the box performance.


For anyone who has tried to calibrate our projector with Spears and Munsil, on the contrast pattern, can you see more than a few of the numbered off white boxes at any contrast and/or brightness setting? And on the brightness pattern, can you see all four black bars at some settings, or only the two right side ones?


----------



## hotjt133

You can use a PC to play the disk to do the calibration. Make sure you set to RGB color space and "limited range" instead of "full range" in video display settings. Only these settings can deliver an unclipped black and white.


Or you can check whether your bluray player has the above settings.


----------



## W500

Does anybody know where i can download the firmware 1.07. there is a link to download it some pages back but when i click the link and go to the page to download it, it's not there anymore. thank you


----------



## Keith AP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6810#post_23982444
> 
> 
> This is the link to the firmware 107 that someone posted:
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!EU8AyZBT!V3lYeChjFCHPqkD9Sc3CWEpF-TU4SQvTkak2zEckxso



Try this for version 1.07


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6990#post_24077904
> 
> 
> You can use a PC to play the disk to do the calibration. Make sure you set to RGB color space and "limited range" instead of "full range" in video display settings. Only these settings can deliver an unclipped black and white.
> 
> 
> Or you can check whether your bluray player has the above settings.


I'll admit, I'm often confused by this. Reading an article on audioholics, they recommend you always set to YCbCr. My Blu-Ray player has that option so I use it. Likewise, my ATI card in my HTPC gives me the option to set to YCbCr and I've always used it there as well. To further complicate, I'm not sure what my Onkyo receiver expects prior to sending off the signal to my W1070.


Somewhere in the above statement is a question I suppose.


----------



## hotjt133

We can only hope it is the firmware limitation on the Benq. I wish they support full color range on both YCbCr and RGB in the next firemware release, but at the moment we have to live with the compromise. To me, a full range of color is more important than the little differences between YCbCr and RGB


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6990#post_24077904
> 
> 
> You can use a PC to play the disk to do the calibration. Make sure you set to RGB color space and "limited range" instead of "full range" in video display settings. Only these settings can deliver an unclipped black and white.
> 
> 
> Or you can check whether your bluray player has the above settings.



I figured out that if I set my Panny bluray player to output RGB Standard, and my Benq projector to input a PC Signal, I get no clipping. But it seems to have caused some issue with my player, and now it no longer outputs analog audio that I was using for two-channel speakers, plus has some processing issues with intro material on discs, and reverting to the old settings and restarting player and projector doesn't help. Ugh.


EDIT: If I shut off the projector but leave the disc playing, the audio comes back on. If I restart the projector, everything works fine, unless I select a new chapter on the disc, at which point a blue screen flashes as the system momentarily loses sync, and when the new content starts, no audio again. I'm baffled because it's worked fine for the past two months.


----------



## elmermccurdy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *farleyville*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6450#post_23797667
> 
> 
> Has anyone else measured the output of your projector? Below is a chart of my readings using a cheap light meter... as you can see, I have a major drop off on the right hand side of the screen. I'm curious if anyone else has a light meter and can check the variance on their unit. This was performed using a 100% white test pattern.
> 
> 
> I mentioned this lack of uniformity in previous posts, but this is the first time I've measured. I plan to contact BenQ on this as a warranty call, but curious if anyone else has run a similar measurement.



Here are my numbers (nine locations, eco mode, 10.5 ft from projector, pure white from Disney WoW disc):


260,299,137

335,330,159

255,245,129


As you can see, I also have a falloff from about the midline of the screen to the right of ~50%. It's barely noticeable with regular content (only if you know it's there), but with solid colors it's obvious. I'm debating whether I should try to return it while it's still under warranty (about a month left!) -- it could be more trouble than it's worth, especially since the only numbers I've seen for this projector (yours, mine, and this guy's ) all say about the same thing. The chances of getting a refurb with the same problem or worse is high, considering this is my third projector after returning two earlier this year. Is this just the tradeoff we make for such a cheap projector?


----------



## farleyville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmermccurdy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7020#post_24092282
> 
> 
> Here are my numbers (nine locations, eco mode, 10.5 ft from projector, pure white from Disney WoW disc):
> 
> 
> 260,299,137
> 
> 335,330,159
> 
> 255,245,129
> 
> 
> As you can see, I also have a falloff from about the midline of the screen to the right of ~50%. It's barely noticeable with regular content (only if you know it's there), but with solid colors it's obvious. I'm debating whether I should try to return it while it's still under warranty (about a month left!) -- it could be more trouble than it's worth, especially since the only numbers I've seen for this projector (yours, mine, and this guy's ) all say about the same thing. The chances of getting a refurb with the same problem or worse is high, considering this is my third projector after returning two earlier this year. Is this just the tradeoff we make for such a cheap projector?



I havent returned my unit as of yet. I still have some time. I acutally called and got an RMA number and all the forms to send it back, but we use the thing so much, I haven't wanted to lose 2 weeks worth of usage to send it back yet. Honestly I'm the only one in my family that it bothers, and guests don't notice it until I point it out on a certain scene...


----------



## lapino

I'm seeing other people reporting brightness uniformity issues too now, been debating and RMA'ing mine for a few weeks now without any solution. Benq keeps saying there's nothing wrong with it, but there's a definite light falloff to the lower right on mine when ceiling mounted. Some pictures of the effect here : http://users.telenet.be/hans.vdc/benq/


----------



## CheYC

I definitely have brightness uniformity issues, but I only notice it in the rare instance there is a full field of a color on my screen, which is like 1% of the time my projector is on.


----------



## lapino

Did you check my pictures in the link I posted? I understand that this being a budget projector, uniformity cannot be 100% but it is pretty obvious on mine. I do wonder if this is a lens problem, a lamp problem or just a design 'fault'. My projector is back to Benq (again) with a lot of explanation, pictures, links to forums etc. If it gets back to me unsolved, I'm selling it and getting a Panasonic or Epson. I can understand that for the majority of buyers, this might not be an issue. I think a lot of people buying this are using it on a grey/white wall or just using it to game on a big screen. But I have a very nice setup with a very high end screen and then these (small?) imperfections tend to stand out more. Also, being an enthusiast I notice 'problems' way more than other people like my wife tend to do.


----------



## elmermccurdy

I'd like to see actual measurements from people who say they don't have uniformity issues. I'm not entirely convinced that all the w1070s aren't afflicted.


----------



## lapino

Well if it's true that all are afflicted, then it is no use that I have sent mine back to Benq and will get it back unchanged. That would be a letdown. Going to save up for the Epson 5030UB now.


----------



## elmermccurdy

Here's the pattern of falloff* from the link to the review I posted earlier:

 


It matches pretty exactly what many of us are describing. My guess is that it's a limitation in the design of the optics rather than a manufacturing defect that can be remedied by a warranty exchange, but I'm very interested to hear the end of your story, Lapino.


*It sounds like his setup is right-side-up, so the flipped image would be what many of us are seeing with our ceiling-mounted projectors.


----------



## hotjt133

I don't know why people are so fussed about brigthness uniformity. As long as it's not noticeable in general viewing, I'm ok. On the other hand, focusing issue is more important, because the deskop font will immediately show the problem.


I don't think you will have any luck by exchanging to another 1070. I think every projector has uniformity issue if you measure it. Are you sure Epson or Panny are absolute uniform? I highly doubt it.


----------



## Lone Cloud

Well the problem with brightness variations is the same a for rainbow effect - once you notice it the first time, you start to see it often. The sensitivity to these is, in part, learned. It will detract from a nice viewing experience.


----------



## Buckeye10


Just in case anyone is looking, Amazon has the BenQ W1070 for $799 right now.  I think it just changed prices today.

 

http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-W1070-1080P-Theater-Projector/dp/B00A2T6X0K#productDetails


----------



## kgronseth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Buckeye10*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7020#post_24096795
> 
> 
> Just in case anyone is looking, Amazon has the BenQ W1070 for $799 right now.  I think it just changed prices today.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-W1070-1080P-Theater-Projector/dp/B00A2T6X0K#productDetails


Thank you for this. I ordered this a week ago, just chatted with customer service and they refunded me the price difference of $91.


----------



## lapino




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7020#post_24095965
> 
> 
> I don't know why people are so fussed about brigthness uniformity. As long as it's not noticeable in general viewing, I'm ok. On the other hand, focusing issue is more important, because the deskop font will immediately show the problem.
> 
> 
> I don't think you will have any luck by exchanging to another 1070. I think every projector has uniformity issue if you measure it. Are you sure Epson or Panny are absolute uniform? I highly doubt it.



It shouldn't be an issue when you can't view it in general viewing, but that's exactly my problem. During general viewing, especially with pretty uniform images like a football field or when display subtitles, it's (to me) visible enough to bother me. I would NOT mind some subtle brightness variations but imo it's not acceptable when they're so outspoken from one part of the screen to another.


Check these pictures, taken from my projector ceiling mounted displaying on a Beamax 103" screen:

 
 


I also posted some these edited in photoshop to amplify the effect here http://users.telenet.be/hans.vdc/benq/ 

These are the pictures I've sent to Benq too


----------



## farleyville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7020#post_24095965
> 
> 
> I don't know why people are so fussed about brigthness uniformity. As long as it's not noticeable in general viewing, I'm ok. On the other hand, focusing issue is more important, because the deskop font will immediately show the problem.
> 
> 
> I don't think you will have any luck by exchanging to another 1070. I think every projector has uniformity issue if you measure it. Are you sure Epson or Panny are absolute uniform? I highly doubt it.



For me its visible during football games in the color of the grass. So its visible almost 90% of the time while watching sports. Sideline shots, etc.. you cant see it. I think a drop off of up to 50% is probably normal with these units. But for him his measurement dropped from 330 to 130, Which is more like a 60-70% drop.


On mine my brightest point was close to 400 with low at 115. Thats a 75% drop off to that corner... The other corners that stay at 50% or brighter are not noticeable on most content. I think these units will all have uniformity issues, the question is how bad is it on each individual unit. In talking with one Rep from BenQ he suggested that reseating the lamp could alter it slightly and change the location of the bright spot. Not sure if he had a clue what he was talking about. I didn't put much faith in his answer.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *farleyville*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7020#post_24097918
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7020#post_24095965
> 
> 
> I don't know why people are so fussed about brigthness uniformity. As long as it's not noticeable in general viewing, I'm ok. On the other hand, focusing issue is more important, because the deskop font will immediately show the problem.
> 
> 
> I don't think you will have any luck by exchanging to another 1070. I think every projector has uniformity issue if you measure it. Are you sure Epson or Panny are absolute uniform? I highly doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me its visible during football games in the color of the grass. So its visible almost 90% of the time while watching sports. Sideline shots, etc.. you cant see it. I think a drop off of up to 50% is probably normal with these units. But for him his measurement dropped from 330 to 130, Which is more like a 60-70% drop.
> 
> 
> On mine my brightest point was close to 400 with low at 115. Thats a 75% drop off to that corner... The other corners that stay at 50% or brighter are not noticeable on most content. I think these units will all have uniformity issues, the question is how bad is it on each individual unit. In talking with one Rep from BenQ he suggested that reseating the lamp could alter it slightly and change the location of the bright spot. Not sure if he had a clue what he was talking about. I didn't put much faith in his answer.
Click to expand...

 

I agree that all of the units will exhibit this issue to some extent: they are very cheap (by PJ standards) units. But the OP's problem seems more severe than most and he might do better by swapping the unit - but it’s a crap shoot IMO and he may or may not do better with an exchanged unit. My own w1070 shows similar issues on test patterns but no visible issues when watching real content, so I just ignore it like hotit133.  I think it is easy to expect too much from the w1070 as it is such a good PJ for its price that people expect an almost miraculous performance all round. It's not going to happen.

 

FWIW I upgraded my w1070 to an Epson 5030 (4 times the price in the UK) and I am not experiencing any hot-spotting, focus issues etc etc - but the new unit cost me 4 times what I paid for the BenQ.  In every parameter other than the deepest blacks I think the w1070 is a stunning PJ - but we need to remember the price!


----------



## lapino

I will post when i get mine brack from benq but pretty sure i am going to upgrade to a Epson tw9200


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lapino*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7020#post_24098059
> 
> 
> I will post when i get mine brack from benq but pretty sure i am going to upgrade to a Epson tw9200


 

I did that exact thing and I am delighted with the results. But remember, at *4 times* the price.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7020#post_24098103
> 
> 
> I did that exact thing and I am delighted with the results. But remember, at *4 times* the price.



Exactly! I thought the whole basis of this projector was 'the best for UNDER $1000'??

It is like comparing a cheap import car with a luxury car that costs 4 times the price. Senseless argument.


By the way I am very happy with my W1070.


----------



## lapino

Kinda makes me wonder if I did a good thing sending it back. Missing it already. Well, the worst thing that can happen is getting it back unchanged by what I read above would be normal, best thing i might get an even better one







Been checking out some more expensive projectors the last few days but it seems where almost ALL more expensive ones (in the 2000 $ range) get better contrast and blacks, they ALL seem to lose when it comes to inputlag and 3D. Really stunned that there seems to be no 2000 dollar projector which has at least the same low inputlag and great 3D the Benq offers.


If Benq would sell an upgrade to the w1070 with the same inputlag, same fantastic 3D but with better IQ and a far better lens (and possibly lens shift in both directions) , I would buy it in a hearbeat. The W1500 gets pretty average reviews, and the W7000 seems not that good either compared to the competition.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7020#post_24100282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7020#post_24098103
> 
> 
> I did that exact thing and I am delighted with the results. But remember, at *4 times* the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! I thought the whole basis of this projector was 'the best for UNDER $1000'??
> 
> It is like comparing a cheap import car with a luxury car that costs 4 times the price. Senseless argument.
> 
> 
> By the way I am very happy with my W1070.
Click to expand...

 

Yes I was very happy with mine too in every respect other than the black levels. Lovely sharp image, full calibration ability, fairly quiet (in Eco mode), very flexible placement options, etc etc. I only watch movies though in my HT and I craved better black levels. If I was using it as a general purpose unit for TV, games, sport etc, then I would have kept it. Similarly if I'd had anywhere else in the house I could have used it. I don't think I have ever been more pleased with a HT purchase in terms of what I got for the money.


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7020#post_24101713
> 
> 
> Well, the BenQ W7500 should be coming in the next couple months. Unfortunately it appears to be a very minor upgrade over the W7000.
> 
> Compared to the lower end BenQ's it has a better quality lens, considerable lens shift and somewhat better contrast but for more than double the price.
> 
> Whether it will be a more consistent, reliable machine...who knows.
> 
> The 1.6 throw ratio makes it less "small room friendly" than the W1070.
> 
> 
> Here is a Chinese review. Not a lot of info, but they do measure brightness and contrast. Not very impressive.
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translate?depth=1&hl=fr&rurl=translate.google.fr&sl=zh-CN&tl=en&u=http://projector.zol.com.cn/413/4135331.html



Does anyone know if this is using a DC3 chip vs the DC2 the 7000 had? If it is using DC3, that alone is nice upgrade. And I suspect the price of this will drop pretty quickly on the street if it is like the W7000. Personally, I like the idea of a higher end DLP in this price range that offers lens shift and good color accuracy. I would probably prefer this to the Panasonic 8K and Epson 5030.


----------



## skater2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7020#post_24101713
> 
> 
> Here is a Chinese review. Not a lot of info, but they do measure brightness and contrast. Not very impressive.
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translate?depth=1&hl=fr&rurl=translate.google.fr&sl=zh-CN&tl=en&u=http://projector.zol.com.cn/413/4135331.html



Full on/Full Off contrast of 7,902 for the W7500 ties that of the Epson 5020 (7,910) as measured by Sound and Vision magazine (Sound and Vision measured the W1070 contrast at 1,902, and the W7000 at 1,800). ANSI Contrast is a very different measure, and room-dependent, so I'd take their word for it that 423 is a good one - you cannot compare it to anything other than a measured ANSI contract for another projector in the same environment. Unfortunately, finding reliable measurements of ANSI Contrast is very difficult (I'd kill to see a good ANSI contrast number for a 5020/5030). The 5020/5030 may have a better iris (just speculating), but it looks like the native (non-iris-generated) contrast of the W7500 is comparable.


The brochuremanship for modern projectors means that manufacturer-reported contrast ratios are essentially useless, except for possibly comparing one projector against another in the manufacturer's line.


Also, 2198 "max mode" and 1171 "calibrated" lumens would be pretty good, and compares favorably with the Epson 5030. You should be able to get recommended 15 ft/l on a fairly large screen in a dark environment. It may not be the perfect projector for a living room, though.


I'd still like to see the Sound and Vision staff review the W7500 projector to get a direct comparison against a projector like the 5030, but from what I've seen so far, I'm still hopeful that the W7500 will be competitive in its price range.

http://www.soundandvision.com/content/epson-powerlite-home-cinema-5020ube-3d-lcd-projector-ht-labs-measures 
http://www.soundandvision.com/content/review-benq-w1070-3d-dlp-projector-page-3 
http://www.soundandvision.com/content/benq-w7000-3d-dlp-projector-ht-labs-measures


----------



## skater2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ack_bk*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7020#post_24101913
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if this is using a DC3 chip vs the DC2 the 7000 had?


I don't know, but I would guess that they wouldn't be able to get the improved contrast numbers vs. the W7000 without it.


----------



## Skylinestar

AFAIK, the successor to the W1070 is W1300 / W1400 / W1500, not W7500.


----------



## bokhehamop


There's  a new v. 1.08 firmware available for the subj. Can anyone find the changelog?


----------



## rolling01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ssjLancer*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6960#post_24047003
> 
> 
> Well I give up. 'USB Error' trying to upgrade firmware on the windows 7 laptop. And 'Timeout looking for projector' on the XP laptop. Returning it since I need a projector that can do SBS 3D.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I got it to work!!
> 
> I believe my problem was that I was using DLP Composer 9.2 which I found on softpedia.com
> 
> Used v11 from Roei and it worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6480#post_23812799



I updated from 1.04 to 1.07 today and had the same USB ERROR even tho I was using v11,turns out the problem was I had the proj on standby and connected to the lappy and kept getting the error so turned pj ON and then lappy picked up the drivers straight away,once they downloaded I had no more USB error and turned pj off ,then pulled plug then restarted in "update" mode and all was sweet.


----------



## jandawil

Well Visual Apex dropped the price on this projector another $100 so that was all I needed to pull the trigger and buy myself a nice Christmas present. Replacing a 7 year old Panny 900u so I'm sure the picture will be ridiculous compared to what I have now. I bought that and 4 pairs of the DVD Link glasses that everyone seems to recommend. Those were already delivered. My wife isn't too thrilled with how they feel over her regular glasses so I may need some recommendations on good 3D glasses that will work well for her. These seem to sit on the tip of her nose which she's not a fan of. Anyhow...can't wait to get this all setup.


----------



## mekret

 W1070 for $799 w/ free shipping.


----------



## indyfranks

I received Dimensional Optics 3Active 3D glasses for my W1070 as a Christmas present. I have never watched 3D content at home before. Can anyone recommend a few 3D Blu-ray movies or documentaries that are great in 3D?


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *indyfranks*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7050#post_24116424
> 
> 
> I received Dimensional Optics 3Active 3D glasses for my W1070 as a Christmas present. I have never watched 3D content at home before. Can anyone recommend a few 3D Blu-ray movies or documentaries that are great in 3D?



wreck it ralph is great for 3d.


----------



## genEus

All right, so I finally settled on this projector after returning an Epson, Viewsonic, and Optoma...


Now, the aggravation started... the remote works about 10% of the time. Do I just have a faulty one?? I can literally hold the remote an inch away from the ir receiver either on the top or the front and hit buttons and maybe 1 out of 10 times it registers.


Can someone comment on whether your remote works ok?


Thanks in advance!


Edit: do I have the wrong remote??


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *genEus*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7050#post_24116439
> 
> 
> All right, so I finally settled on this projector after returning an Epson, Viewsonic, and Optoma...
> 
> 
> Now, the aggravation started... the remote works about 10% of the time. Do I just have a faulty one?? I can literally hold the remote an inch away from the ir receiver either on the top or the front and hit buttons and maybe 1 out of 10 times it registers.
> 
> 
> Can someone comment on whether your remote works ok?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Edit: do I have the wrong remote??



You have the new remote and it should work fine even pointing it at the screen. I would first try new batteries to see if that helps. Often the batteries that come with remotes are not great. If that does not help it could be the remote or something in the projector.

I have never had this problem with this projector and have found the remote to be very responsive.


----------



## genEus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7050#post_24116498
> 
> 
> This is probably going to sound harsher than intended, so I will apologize right at the start.
> 
> 
> I read through a few of your previous posts to understand why this W1070 is your 4th projector.
> 
> Without wasting too much time, it seems like a lack of research on your part has lead you down this path.
> 
> The "Buy now, think later" attitude really irks me. I appreciate companies that have generous return policies, but I feel there is always an onus on the purchaser to make an attempt to get it right the first time. Yes, I understand that with projectors especially there is very little opportunity to preview before buying. There are however a ton of resources out there from professional reviews to placement calculators that should give everyone a fighting chance of getting the right projector first time...or at least on the second attempt. Sure, no one can tell if they are going to be DLP rainbow sensitive or if the noise level is going to be an issue until you set it up at home. Most other aspects should be well understood long before hitting the "Buy" button. The costs associated with multiple returns are ultimately passed on to the rest of us through restrictive policies and increased costs.
> 
> 
> OK. Hopping down off my soap box now.
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy the little BenQ. It throws a beautiful image for the price once you come to terms with a few engineering compromises.



Thanks, DavidK442, for the lecture. I hope you feel better. I have never owned a projector before, and made my decisions on impulse and little research points here and there that I read on this and other forums. In the end, the reason I ended up with Benq had ONLY to do with the fact that the price dropped to $799 and that I felt I could get better "support" and higher quality product if I ran into problems. I couldn't get much information online for the Viewsonic PJD7820HD, which was the only one I had actually opened (the other 2 I ended up returning without opening even the shipping box they came in). Truthfully, I couldn't tell the difference in picture quality between the Viewsonic one and the Benq. I guess I fall into the category of "wow, I've got a theater in my living room" category of people more so than "this projector has better shadow details than that one" category.


Anyways, that was OT...


So, back to the actual problem at hand - did Benq put in the incorrect remote control in with the W1070?


Thanks


----------



## genEus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7050#post_24116680
> 
> 
> You have the new remote and it should work fine even pointing it at the screen. I would first try new batteries to see if that helps. Often the batteries that come with remotes are not great. If that does not help it could be the remote or something in the projector.
> 
> I have never had this problem with this projector and have found the remote to be very responsive.



Hmm. I can try different batteries...


Thanks for the response.


Edit: nope... it's not the batteries. Ugh. Guess will be calling VisualApex tomorrow...


----------



## miziyuan

$750 now at Amazon, bought 3 days ago at 800 and just got $50 credit back.


----------



## Davidt1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *indyfranks*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7050#post_24116424
> 
> 
> I received Dimensional Optics 3Active 3D glasses for my W1070 as a Christmas present. I have never watched 3D content at home before. Can anyone recommend a few 3D Blu-ray movies or documentaries that are great in 3D?



Fry's Electronics have some 3D titles on sale for $12.99 each including Hugo, Imax Under The Sea, Yogi Bear, Legends of the Guardians, etc. Come back and tell us how well these glasses work.


----------



## Davidt1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miziyuan*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7050#post_24117242
> 
> 
> $750 now at Amazon, bought 3 days ago at 800 and just got $50 credit back.



Fry's has it for the same price. To buy local or Amazon? That's the question.


----------



## butie120

Ugh. I wished the Benq 1080ST would dip in price, too. It shot up to over a grand! This is an unbelievable price for a projector of this quality. If my room could tolerate it, this would be an absolute no-brainer.


----------



## rwestley

One reason for the price drop is that the 1300 is coming out soon.


http://www.benq.com/module.php?i=product&action=compare&pl_id=1


----------



## butie120

When is the Benq 1300 supposed to be released?


----------



## MMcDermott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *indyfranks*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7050#post_24116424
> 
> 
> I received Dimensional Optics 3Active 3D glasses for my W1070 as a Christmas present. I have never watched 3D content at home before. Can anyone recommend a few 3D Blu-ray movies or documentaries that are great in 3D?


I liked Pacific Rim


----------



## bighvy76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *indyfranks*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7050#post_24116424
> 
> 
> I received Dimensional Optics 3Active 3D glasses for my W1070 as a Christmas present. I have never watched 3D content at home before. Can anyone recommend a few 3D Blu-ray movies or documentaries that are great in 3D?


;

Got mine today they work great. Charged them up and they went rite to working. Look great. My first set. Despicable me 2 looks great


----------



## rolling01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *genEus*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7050#post_24116439
> 
> 
> All right, so I finally settled on this projector after returning an Epson, Viewsonic, and Optoma...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: do I have the wrong remote??



If your on firmware 1.06 (might be 1.05 can't remember) or above that's the right remote, I just use my harmony works great.As was mentioned point at screen rather than right above pj and see if that works better.

BTW a good way to test remote look thru the camera on your mobile phone at the end of the remote and push any button you want to test ,you will see the infa red light at the end of remote light up if that button works.


----------



## mishari84

It was released long time ago in europe, priced around 250$ higher than W1070. Kraine says W1300 maybe similar to W1070 , but W1300 is definitely better than W1400 and W1500 in A/B comparison.


----------



## dryasanne

Hello every, and merry Christmas !


I have been watching the telly for too long, started back in 1963 with the Gunsmoke show









Now, my hometheater is quite "perfect" with a somewhat decent 7.2 setup (psb speakers and two SVS subs) on a marantz 5006, I feel its time to plunge into the real world

--- buying a projector and a screen.


My friends are trying to to talk me into buying a epson tw9100. I really dont have all that money. Since I am only viewing movies at night (7pm to 11 pm) in my living room with my dog and occasionaly mum, with a throw length of max 4 meters, and dark only at nights, movies like Pacific rim --- Ridick -- Star trek -- Cloud atlas, all just for fun, to relax from a hard day in the fields., I might not need such an advanced projector at all.


But I really really need lensshift. It will not be easy to get this projector in the place it really needs, I need lensshift to proper adjust it


So I am now about to decide -- will I be happy with this Benq 1070 ??


A problem is that the hdmi cable will be about 20 meters long, so a kind of "wireless hdmi" would be nice...


The screen -- looks like I will be just buying a Dreamscreen V2 automanual,


I do buy a 16:9 screen yes ? not a cinemascope ratio one no? And I have calculated tha a 106 " screen size will be just fine on my 3.0 to 3.5 throw l. -- OK?


havent decided on whether white with 1.1 gain (that Brightwhite) OR the 1.0 gain grey DynaGrey. What do you think on a Benq 1070, in my living room with 3.5 throw length with white walls and ceiling and almost no light control (it will get dark in them long winter evenings in Norway, and I am not in a city, there is no light from the streets into my windows...)


----------



## dryasanne

DavidK442:


a) I have tried that calculator and thats why I am asking about BenQ, seems to fit my living room best


b) My 50" Samsung 2011 serie 6 plasma has a superbly sharp picture, but I really should like a much larger image yes.


c) I dont watch TV, I almost exclusively watch blurays (on my Pana 500 bluray player)


d) Theh calculator gives 102" the closest they have in my store is 106"


e) The projector I plan to put on a shelf on the wall just behind me, approx 35 cm from the ceiling, OK ? (have noe possibility to mount it in the ceiling, sorry)

(I also reckon this shelf will dampen the fan noise from the proj, at least more than mounted in the ceiling)




One Q:

The BrightWhite

or

the Grey Screen ??


----------



## bighvy76

If u have no outside light issuse. Go with the white screen


----------



## dryasanne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7050#post_24118840
> 
> 
> If u have no outside light issuse. Go with the white screen




I am unsure about this..

As I am living in the land of Norway, we have 24 hours of daylight from, say 15th of April until 15th of August. To watch any telly, is difficult, maybe I should buy some black damping curtains, but I have windows on three sides, so there will be very very much light in my living room at summer time


In the winter however, say from Nov. 1 st to March 1 st, its pitch black from 4 pm 


So white one and some heavy dark curtains

or

the grey one.


I guess thats what I need to get an answer to now,

since my order of Benq w 1070 wil be place very soon


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dryasanne*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7050#post_24118870
> 
> 
> I am unsure about this..
> 
> As I am living in the land of Norway, we have 24 hours of daylight from, say 15th of April until 15th of August. To watch any telly, is difficult, maybe I should buy some black damping curtains, but I have windows on three sides, so there will be very very much light in my living room at summer time
> 
> 
> In the winter however, say from Nov. 1 st to March 1 st, its pitch black from 4 pm
> 
> 
> So white one and some heavy dark curtains
> 
> or
> 
> the grey one.
> 
> 
> I guess thats what I need to get an answer to now,
> 
> since my order of Benq w 1070 wil be place very soon



It will be difficult to use the projector with daylight even with the grey screen. It may help but will not make things that might better. A grey screen also has hot spots and limits viewing angles. I would suggest a white 1.3 white screen and try to get dark curtains and control the light in some other way.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7050#post_24118497
> 
> 
> It was released long time ago in europe, priced around 250$ higher than W1070. Kraine says W1300 maybe similar to W1070 , but W1300 is definitely better than W1400 and W1500 in A/B comparison.



About 3 or 4 months ago. The same pattern that they released the 1070 in the US.,


----------



## soulkeeper

is 1.08 out?


i can't open your link..


----------



## genEus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7050#post_24118949
> 
> 
> It will be difficult to use the projector with daylight even with the grey screen. It may help but will not make things that might better. A grey screen also has hot spots and limits viewing angles. I would suggest a white 1.3 white screen and try to get dark curtains and control the light in some other way.



Just to add my 2c to this... I've never owned a projector before and just spent a few hours watching a couple Bond flicks over the last couple days. Now, I don't yet have a screen, so I was projecting onto a white bed sheet, plus I have windows around the wall where I was projecting that are covered by gray light penetrating curtains. The best way I can summarize the difference in watching during the day and watching during night time, is literally a "day and night difference." No amount of reading on the internet about just how unusable a projector is if you have light penetration in the room will make you believe it until you see it with your own two eyes. I already purchased a screen, which will help, but the absolute must buy next is complete light blocking curtains/blinds/shades/whatever. This PJ is beautiful but it can't do the physically impossible.


----------



## genEus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolling01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7050#post_24118143
> 
> 
> If your on firmware 1.06 (might be 1.05 can't remember) or above that's the right remote, I just use my harmony works great.As was mentioned point at screen rather than right above pj and see if that works better.
> 
> BTW a good way to test remote look thru the camera on your mobile phone at the end of the remote and push any button you want to test ,you will see the infa red light at the end of remote light up if that button works.



Thanks! I just chatted with Robert at BenQ (really nice guy, btw), and he said that out of the thousands of these that they have sold recently, a few units have been shipped with the older firmware that doesn't support the new remote, and the symptoms that people report are identical to those I have - as in - it works about 1 out of 10 times (or less). He offered to ship me an older style remote but I said I'd rather upgrade the firmware, so I'm going to do that tonight. He was 100% sure that that's what the problem is.


Speaking of firmware upgrades - does anyone know if I can go from, say, 1.05 to 1.08, or is the supported upgrade path 1.05 -> 1.06 -> 1.07 -> 1.08?


Thanks!


----------



## Auric

you can flash the newest Firmware


----------



## lapino

How do I contact this Robert? Would like to talk to someone who has some decent knowledge about the uniformity issue I had.


----------



## genEus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lapino*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7080#post_24119597
> 
> 
> How do I contact this Robert? Would like to talk to someone who has some decent knowledge about the uniformity issue I had.


 http://www.benq.us/support/contactus/technicalsupport/ 


Click the green "Chat" window. No guarantee you'll talk with Robert but given that it's the holidays and most of their support team is likely on vacation, chances are high that you will (both times I hit up chat, I talked with him).


----------



## genEus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *genEus*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7050#post_24119486
> 
> 
> Thanks! I just chatted with Robert at BenQ (really nice guy, btw), and he said that out of the thousands of these that they have sold recently, a few units have been shipped with the older firmware that doesn't support the new remote, and the symptoms that people report are identical to those I have - as in - it works about 1 out of 10 times (or less). He offered to ship me an older style remote but I said I'd rather upgrade the firmware, so I'm going to do that tonight. He was 100% sure that that's what the problem is.
> 
> 
> Speaking of firmware upgrades - does anyone know if I can go from, say, 1.05 to 1.08, or is the supported upgrade path 1.05 -> 1.06 -> 1.07 -> 1.08?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Well, it was definitely worth a try... But my projector was already at 1.07. I figured I'd go through the exercise anyways and upgraded it to 1.08 following the instructions in this thread. But, no go. I guess I should have tried the simple stuff first... Pointed my phone camera at the IR transmitter and the remote simply does not work. The backlight lights up but nothing is sent out.


----------



## rolling01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *genEus*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7050#post_24119486
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of firmware upgrades - does anyone know if I can go from, say, 1.05 to 1.08, or is the supported upgrade path 1.05 -> 1.06 -> 1.07 -> 1.08?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I went from 1.04 to 1.07 the other day no problems at all.


----------



## rwestley

Firmware 1.08 was just released on 12/23rd but there is no change information posted yet. If anyone has the change information please post it. New firmware is also available for the 1080.


----------



## lapino

Just talked to Robert using the chat. What a fantastic support rep. Got him to show the pics of my image and he acknowledged there's something wrong and it could be swapped for a new one. Unfortunately, I live in the EU and Robert can't help me with fixing the problem (logically). It just was nice talking to someone who knows what he's talking about


----------



## genEus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *genEus*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7080#post_24121521
> 
> 
> Well, it was definitely worth a try... But my projector was already at 1.07. I figured I'd go through the exercise anyways and upgraded it to 1.08 following the instructions in this thread. But, no go. I guess I should have tried the simple stuff first... Pointed my phone camera at the IR transmitter and the remote simply does not work. The backlight lights up but nothing is sent out.



New remote getting sent out by BenQ.


----------



## wiater

does anyone heard anything about new benq mh680 (or th680 in europe). it looks pretty similar to w1070 except higher brightnes and a bit longer lamp life. is this direct replacement to w1070? i cant find any reviews yet, is there anyone here who had a chance to compare it to previous model ? i was just about to buy w1070 in 2 weeks when i found this mh680 link and now im confused. on paper it looks like a small upgrade to w1070, its also a bit cheaper, and its made in black. but what about image quality comparsion ?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wiater*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7080#post_24125146
> 
> 
> does anyone heard anything about new benq mh680 (or th680 in europe). it looks pretty similar to w1070 except higher brightnes and a bit longer lamp life. is this direct replacement to w1070? i cant find any reviews yet, is there anyone here who had a chance to compare it to previous model ? i was just about to buy w1070 in 2 weeks when i found this mh680 link and now im confused. on paper it looks like a small upgrade to w1070, its also a bit cheaper, and its made in black. but what about image quality comparsion ?



It seems that the 680 is designed for the educational market and does not have ISF options for calibration.


----------



## sojourner353

Hi all, just searched the forum for the 10.8 firmware but can't find it, is it still available?


Edit: Found it and flashed it fine.


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sbddvm

There are 3 mounting holes on the bottom of the pj for a ceiling mount. Does anyone know what size screw is needed to fit them?


----------



## smokarz

Can someone point me to instructions to flash the firmware?


Thanks


Edit: Browse the BenQ website but didn't see any firmware for download. Where do you get the new firmware?


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbddvm*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7080#post_24127807
> 
> 
> There are 3 mounting holes on the bottom of the pj for a ceiling mount. Does anyone know what size screw is needed to fit them?




Per the manual:


Ceiling Mount Screws:

M4 (Max. L = 25 mm; Min L= 20 mm)


----------



## bighvy76

Don't use too long of a screw


----------



## sbddvm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7080#post_24127966
> 
> 
> Per the manual:
> 
> 
> Ceiling Mount Screws:
> 
> M4 (Max. L = 25 mm; Min L= 20 mm)





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7080#post_24128068
> 
> 
> Don't use too long of a screw



Thanks. I used an M4 x 16mm with a couple of washers and it worked fine.


----------



## DavidinGA

I used to own a hc3800 and looking to get another pj for the semi dark living room. The 1070 looks like it is much much brighter than my old pj so it should be bright enough but how does it compare to the optoma's Hd131xe and hd25e? They seem to be even brighter... How do these compare pq wise?


I'm looking to put up a 135" screen and I have about 14ft from lens to screen. From the online calculators it doesn't appear that the longer throw optoma's will be able to put up such a large display; probably only can get a 119" in....


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## wakeoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *velconti*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/4440#post_23241370
> 
> 
> You are right.
> 
> Here are the results:
> 
> 1080p24 - 192Hz so effective color wheel speed - 3.2x (192Hz/60Hz=3.2)!!!!
> 
> 1080p50 - 300Hz so effective color wheel speed - 5x (300Hz/60Hz=5).
> 
> 1080p60 - 240Hz.so effective color wheel speed - 4x (240Hz/60Hz=4)
> 
> 
> So, if you are RBE sensitive - use 1080p50Hz



Does anyone know if there is a way to change the refresh rate to 1080p @ 50hz on a PS3 or Sony s5100 Blu Ray player? Or do you have to use a PC or other video processor?


----------



## Auric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wakeoguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7080#post_24130589
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a way to change the refresh rate to 1080p @ 50hz on a PS3 or Sony s5100 Blu Ray player? Or do you have to use a PC or other video processor?



You can probably, but imagine what you ask for, the Bluray Movie has 24 fps, you want 50 fps, mathematically impossible to get easy. You will get stutter or lost frames, here in Europe we had the PAL Speedup with our DVDs, they took the movie with 24 fps and speed up the movie to 25 fps (so the movie has less minutes on the Box) and than convert it to 50 interlaced frames. So we got shorter Movies sometimes with a higher sound frequency, BUT no stutter!. In the US they made the terrible 3:2 pulldown to convert 24 p to 60 interlaced frames...


Leave the Bluray disk Player at 24 fps, everything else will have to many drawbacks.


----------



## DavidinGA

How does the 1070 compare in calibrated fl to the optoma 131?


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## timdafweak

Thinking of upgrading to this from my Epson EX7200.


As I only have an HTPC, and a whole lot of ripped Blu-rays on my HDD, I would like to watch my Blu-rays ripped at 1080p MKV via my HTPC, and occasionally 3D 1080p MKVs as well. Would this projector suffice for this? I've read mixed opinions over whether this projector can do 3D with HTPCs over HDMI.


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timdafweak*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7080#post_24131682
> 
> 
> I've read mixed opinions over whether this projector can do 3D with HTPCs over HDMI.


No mixed opinion here. I use the W1070 for 3D SBS and T&B Mkv playback without issue.


----------



## smokarz

Do you need a 3D capable AVR in order to playback 3D movies?


That is if your projector is connected to the AVR?


----------



## timdafweak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7080#post_24132152
> 
> 
> No mixed opinion here. I use the W1070 for 3D SBS and T&B Mkv playback without issue.



That's great! If you don't mind me asking, did you have to do anything special with your HTPC (vis-a-vis change frame rate, etc?). Do you use any special player for your MKVs?


To save space I have ripped my 3D BRs to Half-SBS 12.2MBps. As for playback, I've been using Plex as my go to player for the last few years. I believe it should play well with 3D MKVs. I also plan to buy a few of these (BenQ DLP Link 3D Glasses - 96/100/120/144Hz (Black)), would you rate them as any good? I've seen people use Sainsonics as well, and I am tempted to get those at nearly half the cost of the BenQ pairs.


Any information or information would be highly valuable.


----------



## THe_Flash

No, nothing special in my HTPC setup. I am running XBMC on it and it is accessing files on a networked drive in an office 90% of the time.


I can also comment on the BenQ glasses having had them for a brief period of time. Although they worked perfectly fine as you would expect, they were largely uncomfortable. I switched them out for the 3DTV Corps glasses which have been great and are a lot easier on the face in my opinion.


----------



## timdafweak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7080#post_24132237
> 
> 
> No, nothing special in my HTPC setup. I am running XBMC on it and it is accessing files on a networked drive in an office 90% of the time.
> 
> 
> I can also comment on the BenQ glasses having had them for a brief period of time. Although they worked perfectly fine as you would expect, they were largely uncomfortable. I switched them out for the 3DTV Corps glasses which have been great and are a lot easier on the face in my opinion.



Wow thanks! I found the 3DTV corps on Amazon, and bought two for less than what I would've paid for one BenQ. Thanks!


Your setup sounds similar to mine. Only I have a Plex server in my office, and the HTPC is in the basement. I've been trying to find if there's anything special I need to install on my rig, i.e. ATI drivers, special codecs, or software to ensure that 3D plays back smoothly. The projector+glasses will be a very hard sell to the wife if it doesn't : )


----------



## THe_Flash

I also have Plex running in the office, but that is mainly to stream to the TV in the living room. For the HTPC in my basement I prefer the look and options of XBMC. My HTPC also has an ATI card, although I can't remember which at the moment. I like the option in XBMC to sync the file you are playing with the display, so if your desktop is running one refresh rate and you begin playing a 24fps file it will automatically switch to 24hz for you.


----------



## gatd

can someone please post a link to firmware 1.08


thanks


----------



## Auric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojourner353*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7080#post_24126722
> 
> 
> Hi all, just searched the forum for the 10.8 firmware but can't find it, is it still available?
> 
> 
> Edit: Found it and flashed it fine.



Could you share the firmware, a link to the firmware??


----------



## d3300

I currently own a Panasonic 54" VT series tv and am considering buying a 1070 while it is on sale. I'm just wondering how would the picture at 100" compare to the plasma?


----------



## petesvt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Auric*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7080#post_24132799
> 
> 
> Could you share the firmware, a link to the firmware??


 ftp://62.141.76.120/driver/projectors/w1070 


Post # 6467


The user name is 1070

Password is password


----------



## sojourner353

Hi all,


I see everyone is looking for 1.08 so here is a package I have put together.

https://www.mediafire.com/folder/k5bv0z9ze0wm7/BenQ_W1070_Firmware_Update


----------



## Daniel Chaves

I have had my projector for several months since around March, I am on firmware 1.04 so I was wondering what advantages are there to upgrading the firmware? I mean up to this point I have had zero issues with my projector and as the saying goes if it aint broken dont fix it but Im still curious, did they add any features to the projector?


As for the red backlit remote ehhh I could care less since I use a Harmony One remote so thats not a big deal to me...


oh and for those wondering I am currently projecting 120" screen and Im around 619 hours of bulb life.


----------



## hotjt133

We all know there is not much difference between FW 1.06 and 1.07, so I stayed at 1.06. Now can someone post what is changed in 1.08? I'm very temped to but really need to know whether it worth the risk.


----------



## sojourner353




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7110#post_24135133
> 
> 
> We all know there is not much difference between FW 1.06 and 1.07, so I stayed at 1.06. Now can someone post what is changed in 1.08? I'm very temped to but really need to know whether it worth the risk.


I wasn't able to find a changelog as yet, but will upload it into my 1.08 package if I find one.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojourner353*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7110#post_24135196
> 
> 
> I wasn't able to find a changelog as yet, but will upload it into my 1.08 package if I find one.



Thanks for the package!!!!


If anyone who's done the update notices differences to 1.07, post them here


----------



## smokarz

What's everyone using for 3D glasses?


Something that fits comfortably for the kids as well as adults?


----------



## bighvy76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7110#post_24135603
> 
> 
> What's everyone using for 3D glasses?
> 
> 
> Something that fits comfortably for the kids as well as adults?


3dactive is what I gotfor Christmas. 2 pair in nice cases with charging blocks for $99 on amazon. Went right to working no sync issues look great


----------



## bighvy76




----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3300*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7110#post_24134608
> 
> 
> I currently own a Panasonic 54" VT series tv and am considering buying a 1070 while it is on sale. I'm just wondering how would the picture at 100" compare to the plasma?



Coming from a plasma as my main TV to the 1070 as my main movie watching TV, the thing you'll notice right off the bat is the decreased blacks. During brighter scences the picture is beautiful, but during darker scenes, you'll notice quite the hit in black level and contrast compared to your plasma, it's definitely the main downfall to this projector imo. It gives a great picture, don't get me wrong, but I'll definitely be looking to upgrade this projector in 2 years or so because the blacks to drive me a little crazy.


----------



## timdafweak

Mine will be delivered in a few days and I am really looking forward to installing this right. But seeing that I already have a screen in place (and it can't be moved), how flexible is the lens-shift on this thing?


I don't want to even touch Keystone correction on this thing if I can help it.


----------



## smokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7110#post_24135679




Those glasses look nice. A little pricey?


I am looking for 5-6 glasses.


Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7110#post_24136024
> 
> 
> Those glasses look nice. A little pricey?
> 
> 
> I am looking for 5-6 glasses.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk 2



I swear by the 3DTV Corp glasses, $56 for a pair:

http://www.amazon.com/DLP-LINK-3D-Glasses-Projectors-Mitsubishi/dp/B004G2VJM6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1388419283&sr=8-1&keywords=3dtvcorp 


There's also a whole dedicated thread for 3D glasses for this projector: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1448720/benq-w1070-144hz-compatible-dlp-link-3d-glasses/690#post_24135673


----------



## timdafweak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7080#post_24132237
> 
> 
> 
> I can also comment on the BenQ glasses having had them for a brief period of time. Although they worked perfectly fine as you would expect, they were largely uncomfortable. I switched them out for the 3DTV Corps glasses which have been great and are a lot easier on the face in my opinion.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7110#post_24136024
> 
> 
> Those glasses look nice. A little pricey?
> 
> 
> I am looking for 5-6 glasses.



Although they haven't been delivered yet, I bought the 3DTV glasses suggested by THe_Flash. Amazon reviews are pretty positive. They were a smidge under $60 for two. I got four, and will have them in a few days.


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7110#post_24136008
> 
> 
> AMEN!! I watched Disney's "A Christmas Carol" on my father-in-law's 6 year old Panasonic 720p 52" plasma and couldn't believe how stunning the picture was. Because many scenes are very dark the much higher contrast of the Plasma gives the image a richness and depth that the cheap DLP projectors can't even come close to matching. On the other hand, watching the four Disney "Tinkerbell" movies over Christmas (yes, that's right) on the projector was simply stunning because of the brightly lit, saturated colors.
> 
> 
> Unless you have the money (or throw distance) for a serious home theater projector there will be significant compromises.



Yeah, I have 2007 model plasma that has superior blacks than the 1070. If I watch JUST the projector for a while (or my cheapie 37" LCD), I start to get used to it a little bit and not mind it as much, but as soon as I watch something on my plasma and go back to the projector I'm


----------



## IntotheBlue

Those with plasmas, any suggestion on what projector to get that will give better blacks?


----------



## butie120

The Optoma gives an overall better black, but I prefer Benq over the Optoma. Less RBE for me and I prefer it overall.


----------



## IntotheBlue

Thanks Butie, a comparison image from Star Trek on projectorreviews.com shows that the Benq 1070 does indeed put the Optoma HD25-LV screen grab to shame in terms of overall picture. A image comparison from Skyfall also shows the black levels of the Benq W1500 matching that of the Optoma duing a nighttime scene. Guess I'm pretty sold on Benq.


----------



## IntotheBlue

Yes good points David, reading further into the review of the W1500 I should expect only better brightness than the 1070 or 1080st. I did not like how the 2nd Star Trek pic for the Optoma looked when compared to the 1070. http://www.projectorreviews.com/optoma/optoma-hd25-lv-reviewsummary-2/ 

http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/benq-w1070-review-summary-3/ 


I'm currently researching the Epson 3020e as a possible option.


----------



## RTK

From Art's review, it didn't sound like the CFI was particularly useful on the W1500. Unless one needs WHDMI, there seems little reason to get the W1500 over the W1070.


----------



## IntotheBlue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RTK*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7110#post_24136517
> 
> 
> From Art's review, it didn't sound like the CFI was particularly useful on the W1500. Unless one needs WHDMI, there seems little reason to get the W1500 over the W1070.



True, also in the black level comparison between the W1500 and W1070 http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/benq-w1500-projector-picture-quality-2/ shows the W1070 to have some of the nicer blacks (puts the Epson 3020e to shame). Can I assume the W1500 would get the same blacks as the W1070 if its brightness was turned down to match? I may need to consider throwing the W7000 into the mix now.


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IntotheBlue*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7110#post_24136166
> 
> 
> Those with plasmas, any suggestion on what projector to get that will give better blacks?



At this price point, you're probably not going to get much better, if you want to add another ~$1000 you can probably get an Epson 5020 or something similar that would give superior blacks.


----------



## Auric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IntotheBlue*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7110#post_24136166
> 
> 
> Those with plasmas, any suggestion on what projector to get that will give better blacks?



The JVC DiLAs http://dila.jvc.com give better blacks but I think you ask for contrast.


You cab get wonderful blacks with a W1070 if you put on a ND filter, but if you got a tenth of the blacklevel you will get a tenth of the white level, because you can't improve the contrast.


An older DLP will have probably a better blacklevel, but only because of a much dimmer whitelevel (aka less powerful lamp)


So with fairly small screen, and 2D Movies it's not a bad idea to have an adjustable ND Filter and dimm the output of the pj.


----------



## Keith AP

Alright guys, I've got to ask...


For those that have upgraded their firmware, did you use the Service Tool? Has anyone used it?


I'm really curious because the BenQ service documentation has it as a step associated with the firmware update - and I'm sure it's there for a reason. The process is used to retain ADC calibration and color temperature data specific to the projector during the firmware update process.


Does anyone have information that the data maintained by the service tool is not modified or overwritten by firmware update? The projector looks so good at the moment - hate to lose some this - but I've got to do a firmware upgrade (from 1.03) because the 4:3 aspect setting shifts the image to the left - which is not good for using an anamorphic lens.


----------



## wakeoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Auric*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7080#post_24130986
> 
> 
> You can probably, but imagine what you ask for, the Bluray Movie has 24 fps, you want 50 fps, mathematically impossible to get easy. You will get stutter or lost frames, here in Europe we had the PAL Speedup with our DVDs, they took the movie with 24 fps and speed up the movie to 25 fps (so the movie has less minutes on the Box) and than convert it to 50 interlaced frames. So we got shorter Movies sometimes with a higher sound frequency, BUT no stutter!. In the US they made the terrible 3:2 pulldown to convert 24 p to 60 interlaced frames...
> 
> 
> Leave the Bluray disk Player at 24 fps, everything else will have to many drawbacks.



First off, thank you for the reply.


I have had my w1070 for a few weeks now and it seems that I am sensitive to RBE. The more I watch, the more I seem to be getting used to it, but it is distracting in some scenes. I was reading and it sounds like kreeturez still had good PQ at 50hz and it took care of the RBE almost completely. (back on pg 149) I am really impressed with the overall PQ of this projector and it looks like I cannot get a different projector with this kind of quality at the same price that would not have the RBE.


I am looking for any suggestions (if there is a way) to diminish the amount of RBE that I see. Would an NG filter help? Or maybe after the lamp dims down a bit it will not be as noticeable. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wakeoguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7110#post_24137289
> 
> 
> I have had my w1070 for a few weeks now and it seems that I am sensitive to RBE. The more I watch, the more I seem to be getting used to it, but it is distracting in some scenes. I was reading and it sounds like kreeturez still had good PQ at 50hz and it took care of the RBE almost completely. (back on pg 149) I am really impressed with the overall PQ of this projector and it looks like I cannot get a different projector with this kind of quality at the same price that would not have the RBE.



While running at 50hz does produce a bit of judder on panning scenes, it's not noticeable elsewhere (I'm using XBMC via OpenELEC - XBMC is pretty remarkable at video rendering). The reduction in RBE has been more than worth it for me - actually no-one else who's seen the pj in action has noticed either rainbows or judder. They're too in awe of the image, perhaps










I haven't experimented too much, but XBMC also allows you to choose how to handle playback with regard to syncing video playback to the display.


Ironically, as Auric says, some of my UK content is actually already 25fps (which pulls up to 50hz flawlessly







)


Also remember, that while rainbows are definitely vastly reduced at 50hz, they aren't 100% eliminated...


Here's a thought: to get an idea of whether the improvement will help you, why not connect a PC to the projector, output at 50hz (it'll be available under display settings once connected), and run a video through and compare at the two framerates? This at least will give you an idea of whether the improvement is worth pursuing to your eyes (which it may not be if you're very, very sensitive).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wakeoguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7110#post_24137289
> 
> 
> Would an NG filter help? Or maybe after the lamp dims down a bit it will not be as noticeable. Any help is appreciated!



Both would help since reducing brightness tends to reduce rainbows.


I've hit around 1000 hours on the lamp now and there has been a bit of dimming. (Most of said noticable dimming happened much earlier in the lamp's life - say, by 300 hours). Still bright; but the reduction in brightness here did help somewhat.


The thing is, the color wheel on the W1070 is relatively fast (compared to similarly priced competition) - so I'm not sure you'll find a single-chip DLP projector that does much better as far as RBE is concerned - in which case you may have no option but to perhaps consider LCD projection...











Try with a PC and let us know!


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith AP*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7110#post_24136975
> 
> 
> Alright guys, I've got to ask...
> 
> 
> For those that have upgraded their firmware, did you use the Service Tool? Has anyone used it?
> 
> 
> I'm really curious because the BenQ service documentation has it as a step associated with the firmware update - and I'm sure it's there for a reason. The process is used to retain ADC calibration and color temperature data specific to the projector during the firmware update process.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have information that the data maintained by the service tool is not modified or overwritten by firmware update? The projector looks so good at the moment - hate to lose some this - but I've got to do a firmware upgrade (from 1.03) because the 4:3 aspect setting shifts the image to the left - which is not good for using an anamorphic lens.



The service tool can only be used with the serial port. If you write down your information and settings you can use the mini B USB port. It is much easier doing it this way.


----------



## farhan_ds

 http://www.benq.com/module.php?i=product&action=compare&pl_id=1 


a comparison chart between the 1070, 1300,1400,1500... this is a really strange comparison..considering it is from the MANUFACTURERS themselves..



The color wheel on 1400, 1500 is 6color, RGBRGB but none so on the 1070 and 1300... AFAIK, the speed is 6x on the 1070.. is it a simple RGB 3 color only? or did benq skipped mentioning it? if it is the 6 color, shouldn't that have a huge impact on color, contrast reproduction?


also, the power consumption is very very odd... 1070 at 353W, 1300 at 297W, and 1400 at 397W.. where is the extra 100W going?



1070 is DLP 1300is juste mentioned as DLP although its states above that it is DC3.. 1400 is Single 0.65" DC3 DLP DMD and so is 1500 at Single 0.65' DC3 DLP DMD


Could anyone please explain me the 1400 vs 1070 and DC3.. in terms of effect on PQ.. DC3 is supposedly better blacks.. but has anyone compared in real life?


----------



## abraXXious


Help!

 

I have followed the instructions for Firmware updating my W1070 (Fw1.05) to 1.08 using the USB / DLP Composer Lite method, but everything goes well until I hit "Start Download", then when I confirm YES, I get a message that states - "Unsupported flash device, MFG=0x1c, DEV= 0x22cb No parameters in file: "

 

What gives?


----------



## rolling01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abraXXious*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7140#post_24139205
> 
> 
> Help!
> 
> 
> I have followed the instructions for Firmware updating my W1070 (Fw1.05) to 1.08 using the USB / DLP Composer Lite method, but everything goes well until I hit "Start Download", then when I confirm YES, I get a message that states - "Unsupported flash device, MFG=0x1c, DEV= 0x22cb No parameters in file: "
> 
> 
> What gives?



Did you copy and paste the " FlashDeviceParameters" when installing the DLP composer?


This is from the set up guide


5. .Install the download tool. It is called DLP composer. Also download the Flash Device Parameters file.

5A *Copy the Flash Device Parameters. txt file to the DLP composer program file (It is under programs x86 DLP Composer on your C drive.) Use Copy and paste.* The folder you want to paste this file to will be on the c drive after you install DLP composer.


----------



## Keith AP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7140#post_24138792
> 
> 
> The service tool can only be used with the serial port. If you write down your information and settings you can use the mini B USB port. It is much easier doing it this way.


Thanks, I went ahead and upgraded to v1.08 via USB and re-entered my settings, I was just concerned about losing some low-level system settings. Seems to have worked out ok.


----------



## abraXXious


Hi rolling01, thanks for the help.

 

where do I download the flashdeviceparameters file from? It was not on the Dropbox page where I obtained all the other files.


----------



## abraXXious


Think I found it. It is a txt descriptor file bundled with the DLP Composer program?


----------



## rolling01











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abraXXious*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7140#post_24139427
> 
> 
> Think I found it. It is a txt descriptor file bundled with the DLP Composer program?



That's it.


I presume you are follows these instructions to the letter (except firmware version),the bold bits are very important.



1. Write down all your settings before starting an update. (If you do not you will loose all your settings)

2. I suggest that you create a new folder on your desktop called 1070 firmware in the new folder.

3. Download the download tool and unzip it to the new folder.

4. Download the new separate 106 img file to the same folder from the link above.
*5. .Install the download tool. It is called DLP composer. Also download the Flash Device Parameters file.

5A Copy the Flash Device Parameters. txt file to the DLP composer program file (It is under programs x86 DLP Composer on your C drive.) Use Copy and paste. The folder you want to paste this file to will be on the c drive after you install DLP composer*.

6. Open the DLP Composer tool and go to edit, preferences.

7. When the window opens *go to communication and set it to USB
* 8. Close this window and click on flash loader on the opening screen. A window will open.

8. *Change the mark to* *Complete Image Download* *Put check in Skip Boot loader area Change 32Kb
* 9. On the top of the flash loader hit the browse button and go to your folder 106 img file.

10. Insert the USB cable in the min plug on the projector and into your computer. (Wait for the drivers to load. This should take a minute with windows 7 or 8

11. Unplug the projector and push the power and auto buttons at the same time. Plug in the projector while holding the buttons. The LED on the projector will turn red if you are in download mode (It must turn red to install the firmware. If it turns orange do this again until you only get the red led) This is very important.

12 Hit the Reset Bus and Start Download. The upgrade process should take about 5 minutes. A timer will start telling you how long it will take.

13. Do not unplug anything during the process. When everything completes the LED on the projector will turn to standby orange.

14. Unplug the USB cable and turn the projector on

15 You will have to put all your settings back in and turn source select to auto

16. Instructions are also available in the service manual PDF you downloaded to your folder.

17. Only do this upgrade at your own risk and if you are familiar with doing firmware updates..

18. You do not need the service tool to do the firmware update the firmware and write down your settings


----------



## abraXXious


Yepperz, all good - 1.08 installed now - source switching is much better.

 

Thanks for the help - appreciated. Where I went wrong is the guide says to DOWNLOAD the Flash Device Parameters file when in fact it is already part of another download - this is what confused me.


----------



## farleyville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IntotheBlue*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7110#post_24136466
> 
> 
> Yes good points David, reading further into the review of the W1500 I should expect only better brightness than the 1070 or 1080st. I did not like how the 2nd Star Trek pic for the Optoma looked when compared to the 1070. http://www.projectorreviews.com/optoma/optoma-hd25-lv-reviewsummary-2/
> 
> http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/benq-w1070-review-summary-3/
> 
> 
> I'm currently researching the Epson 3020e as a possible option.



I'm going to throw this out there as well... If your room is not COMPLETELY light controlled, and I mean black walls, black ceiling, black flooring, no windows, etc.. Then a WHITE screen and a projector will NEVER be able to touch the blacks of a plasma. And even if you have a completely light controlled room, I'm still not sure you can get beyond the blacks of a plasma, just close to it with a high end projector.


But, if you will be watching with any ambient light at all, forget about black levels. Personally I find the W1070 completely acceptable for blacks. Because at 120" versus the 42" plasma upstairs. there is no comparison.


----------



## IntotheBlue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *farleyville*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7140#post_24140264
> 
> 
> I'm going to throw this out there as well... If your room is not COMPLETELY light controlled, and I mean black walls, black ceiling, black flooring, no windows, etc.. Then a WHITE screen and a projector will NEVER be able to touch the blacks of a plasma. And even if you have a completely light controlled room, I'm still not sure you can get beyond the blacks of a plasma, just close to it with a high end projector.
> 
> 
> But, if you will be watching with any ambient light at all, forget about black levels. Personally I find the W1070 completely acceptable for blacks. Because at 120" versus the 42" plasma upstairs. there is no comparison.



Yeah my living room will be all white walls/ceiling, light reflecting off hardwood floors, will probably be a mess lol. I think I'm finally totally decided on getting the W7500 whenever that comes out though, as long as its contrast numbers match the W1070 since it'll have the D3 chip.


Do you or anyone have a ~$500 pull-down/electric gray screen recommendation in the 106-110" range?


----------



## dryasanne

This is bad. You say that my Samsung 51" plasma will give better blacks??


My tv is from 2011, I must admit, watching Thron Legacy on my Tv is just fantastic!! The color, the few one just sparkles and the blacks are soooo deep and mezmerising. I guess i have done a good job in calibrating it.


Now. My screen is 106". And my soon to be Benq 1070 will give a picture that fills this completely, maybe some inch outside. At 3.5 m throwlength. I have little light control, this is our living room with white walls and big windows.


So if this gives a Thron Legacy with dull blacks, I will be so utterly disapointed.


In fact I might have to do something. Get me a Epson eh-tw9100 Call my dealer before he ships anything on Friday 4th. A sony is out of the question, then we will have to sell our car. That Epson goes for 2623.99 her in Norway, on constant sale from a "kind" dealer. .


Should I really do that ??


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dryasanne*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7140#post_24142571
> 
> 
> This is bad. You say that my Samsung 51" plasma will give better blacks??
> 
> 
> My tv is from 2011, I must admit, watching Thron Legacy on my Tv is just fantastic!! The color, the few one just sparkles and the blacks are soooo deep and mezmerising. I guess i have done a good job in calibrating it.
> 
> 
> Now. My screen is 106". And my soon to be Benq 1070 will give a picture that fills this completely, maybe some inch outside. At 3.5 m throwlength. I have little light control, this is our living room with white walls and big windows.
> 
> 
> So if this gives a Thron Legacy with dull blacks, I will be so utterly disapointed.
> 
> 
> In fact I might have to do something. Get me a Epson eh-tw9100 Call my dealer before he ships anything on Friday 4th. A sony is out of the question, then we will have to sell our car. That Epson goes for 2623.99 her in Norway, on constant sale from a "kind" dealer. .
> 
> 
> Should I really do that ??



Like someone mentioned above, it doesn't matter what projector you get, if you're in a non-light controlled room you're likely going to be real disappointed.


----------



## smokarz

I don't think anyone can expect Plasma like blacks from a


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7140#post_24142728
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone can expect Plasma like blacks from a


----------



## dryasanne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7140#post_24142744
> 
> 
> seriously, for a $800.00 projector you are getting an amazing picture at that price point compared to anything else you can find, sure again not ink blacks but yeah if you want that go spend $5000+ I am super happy with my projector and the picture Im getting granted Im coming from an LCD to this projector so blacks are pretty much on par and probably why I dont care to much.




I might get an Sony HW50 used for a good price (approx 3.000,- usd) -- any good regarding them blacks?



Edit;

Sony VPL-HW50ES


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dryasanne*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7140#post_24142930
> 
> 
> I might get an Sony HW50 used for a good price (approx 3.000,- usd) -- any good regarding them blacks?



Are you talking about the Sony VPL-HW50ES? if so I have heard good things about that projector BUT when it comes to 3d, I have heard that w1070 does better 3d then the Sony does so for 2d viewing I would assume it does far better then the w1070 but since I have not personally seen this projector, I cant really comment much about it.


----------



## shinsuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wakeoguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7110#post_24137289
> 
> 
> I am looking for any suggestions (if there is a way) to diminish the amount of RBE that I see. Would an NG filter help? Or maybe after the lamp dims down a bit it will not be as noticeable. Any help is appreciated!



I've only had my projector for a few days, but I think it was the judder that was making me sick. In Hunger games, the shaky cam really did me in, and the RBE was very apparent during the dark scenes.


Frame interpolation using Media Player Classic and Smooth Video Project seems to help me. http://www.svp-team.com/ 

My eyes much prefer the occasional artifact over the constant dizzyness, but it's not for everyone.


----------



## rwestley

In the past several users complained about vibration from the fan. It seems that this vibration may have been coming from the color wheel. Benq just issued a service report PDF about the issue. In includes adding a small sponge.



ftp://210.65.248.224/Projector/ServiceECNReport/W1070/Projector_er_W1070_20131203_171912_PRJ_SCN%20131203A.pdf


----------



## coderguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *farleyville*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7140#post_24140264
> 
> 
> I'm going to throw this out there as well... If your room is not COMPLETELY light controlled, and I mean black walls, black ceiling, black flooring, no windows, etc.. Then a WHITE screen and a projector will NEVER be able to touch the blacks of a plasma. And even if you have a completely light controlled room, I'm still not sure you can get beyond the blacks of a plasma, just close to it with a high end projector.
> 
> 
> But, if you will be watching with any ambient light at all, forget about black levels. Personally I find the W1070 completely acceptable for blacks. Because at 120" versus the 42" plasma upstairs. there is no comparison.



The newer JVC's are easily beating any Plasma that I know of in a darkened room of course, though I do not keep up with Plasmas, you can get a newer JVC for under $5000 and they have DI now + native on/off as high or higher than a Plasma. That said, they aren't under $1000 like this projector is.


----------



## rwestley

I have a JVC RS45 and a Benq 1070. I bought the 1070 because I could not deal with the ghosting on 3D from the JVC. The JVC does have better blacks and on certain movies the difference is appreciated. That being said, the 1070 is remarkable for the price and I use it for most casual TV and Movie viewing. With slight calibration the colors are great.


----------



## d3300




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7110#post_24135847
> 
> 
> Coming from a plasma as my main TV to the 1070 as my main movie watching TV, the thing you'll notice right off the bat is the decreased blacks. During brighter scences the picture is beautiful, but during darker scenes, you'll notice quite the hit in black level and contrast compared to your plasma, it's definitely the main downfall to this projector imo. It gives a great picture, don't get me wrong, but I'll definitely be looking to upgrade this projector in 2 years or so because the blacks to drive me a little crazy.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7110#post_24136008
> 
> 
> AMEN!! I watched Disney's "A Christmas Carol" on my father-in-law's 6 year old Panasonic 720p 52" plasma and couldn't believe how stunning the picture was. Because many scenes are very dark the much higher contrast of the Plasma gives the image a richness and depth that the cheap DLP projectors can't even come close to matching. On the other hand, watching the four Disney "Tinkerbell" movies over Christmas (yes, that's right) on the projector was simply stunning because of the brightly lit, saturated colors.
> 
> 
> Unless you have the money (or throw distance) for a serious home theater projector there will be significant compromises.



Thanks for the replies.I used to own a rear projection Sony LCD TV so the 100" screen plus decent price should help me overlook the picture difference until I can afford a more expensive unit .


----------



## sbddvm

Another handshake problem.










AVR Onkyo 905

BenQ W1070 (firmware 1.07)


I had not experienced any handshake issues until I finished some 3D viewing. In order to watch 3D content, I had to connect my BR player directly to the pj since my AVR does not do 3D pass through. Once I was done viewing the this material, I reconnected the HDMI cable as it was before. However, now my 1070 can no longer find a signal from my AVR. It will sync up fine if connected directly to the source (cable box or BR player). In contrast, when the AVR is connected to my other display (LG LED TV), there is no handshake issue.


I did all the standard handshake remedies...power everything off (unplugged actually)...disconnected all HDMI cables at both ends...reconnected and re-powered starting at the display and working my way back upstream.

Still no luck. Help.


----------



## kempf

Hi!



setup the onkyo to make all the picture settings automaticly. (resulution) that helped with my onkyo 906.


Stephan


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbddvm*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7140#post_24145824
> 
> 
> Another handshake problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVR Onkyo 905
> 
> BenQ W1070 (firmware 1.07)
> 
> 
> I had not experienced any handshake issues until I finished some 3D viewing. In order to watch 3D content, I had to connect my BR player directly to the pj since my AVR does not do 3D pass through. Once I was done viewing the this material, I reconnected the HDMI cable as it was before. However, now my 1070 can no longer find a signal from my AVR. It will sync up fine if connected directly to the source (cable box or BR player). In contrast, when the AVR is connected to my other display (LG LED TV), there is no handshake issue.
> 
> 
> I did all the standard handshake remedies...power everything off (unplugged actually)...disconnected all HDMI cables at both ends...reconnected and re-powered starting at the display and working my way back upstream.
> 
> Still no luck. Help.



You might want to set the handshake to HDMI instead of auto.


----------



## socwrkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojourner353*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7110#post_24135050
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I see everyone is looking for 1.08 so here is a package I have put together.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/x5omnxp1vr6wyi4/15YsjCtmTd



Thank you for this. I'm having some trouble viewing the PDFs though as it's asking me for a digital ID? Can anyone help explain this.

Thanks


----------



## sbddvm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kempf*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7140#post_24146188
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> setup the onkyo to make all the picture settings automaticly. (resulution) that helped with my onkyo 906.
> 
> 
> Stephan





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7140#post_24146291
> 
> 
> You might want to set the handshake to HDMI instead of auto.



Back up running again. It was just matter of unplugging and plugging every connection multiple times until it felt like syncing. No rhyme or reason to it.


----------



## sojourner353




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *socwrkr*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7140#post_24147888
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojourner353*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7110#post_24135050
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I see everyone is looking for 1.08 so here is a package I have put together.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/x5omnxp1vr6wyi4/15YsjCtmTd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for this. I'm having some trouble viewing the PDFs though as it's asking me for a digital ID? Can anyone help explain this.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

I will fix them tomorrow for you, accidentally encrypted them with a digital certificate which I use for work, will let you know when they are fixed.


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## UpNorthEh


Hi all

 

Just got my W1070!!!

 

 

Two quick questions:

 

 

1. Since the lens is not centered, should I attach my ceiling mount so that the lens is in the middle of where I want to projector does the projector already factor in the lens is off-center and adjusts the picture by about 2.5 inches?  (I know it's not much at all, but I can easily slide the projector to the side so the lens is directly under the ceiling mount instead of off-center, I figured I'd ask!)

 

 

 

 

2. Should I immediately update the firmware on it? I haven't even turned it on yet however I doubt it has the latest.

Or should I only do this if I have any issues?

 

 

 

 

Thanks!


----------



## xdestroyer


hey dont update firware just away if u have 1.06 it can void warranty becouse i have firmware 1.06 since i got it have 670 hours on benq w 1070 its working very good projector indeed . Connected with displayport 1.2 all 3d is working good with pc gtx 680 720p 60 hz framepacking and can select top bottom and then it shows 1280 1470 resolution and somewhat better quality in 3d  when playing skyrim good game to play 3dtv .  have 92 inch screen 1.1 cain  using it alot and no overheating stuff or anithing only thing is somtimes no signal then touch wire signal comes back but its becouse only 1.8 meter cable  hope to see hdmi 2.0 or someting to get 3d better working . I think all is good with the projector  perfect benq who dont have money to throw away. haha


----------



## farleyville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UpNorthEh*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7140#post_24148583
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> 
> Just got my W1070!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Two quick questions:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Since the lens is not centered, should I attach my ceiling mount so that the lens is in the middle of where I want to projector does the projector already factor in the lens is off-center and adjusts the picture by about 2.5 inches?  (I know it's not much at all, but I can easily slide the projector to the side so the lens is directly under the ceiling mount instead of off-center, I figured I'd ask!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Should I immediately update the firmware on it? I haven't even turned it on yet however I doubt it has the latest.
> 
> Or should I only do this if I have any issues?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



You should put the lens at the center... so the projector will be the 2.5 off center. As far as the firmware, I would not update it. I have version 1.04 and have no issues at all, everything works fine, 3D etc.. Until I need any of the added features, I am not going to risk upgrading the firmware. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. But thats me, others always want the latest. But from what I have read, doing it yourself technically voids the warranty. So proceed at your own risk.


----------



## utee05

So I am starting to notice that my image is not quite filling up my screen. I have a Elunevision Motorized 120" screen. Actual measurements puts it at 119" from what I gather. It seems like I have a bit of the image not covering the top/bottom but it bleeds a bit onto the left/right. Does this mean my screen is not quite dimensioned properly? I can try to get a pic to help out once I get home.


----------



## butie120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *utee05*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7170#post_24149322
> 
> 
> So I am starting to notice that my image is not quite filling up my screen. I have a Elunevision Motorized 120" screen. Actual measurements puts it at 119" from what I gather. It seems like I have a bit of the image not covering the top/bottom but it bleeds a bit onto the left/right. Does this mean my screen is not quite dimensioned properly? I can try to get a pic to help out once I get home.



Are you getting something like this......?

 


And this.....?


----------



## utee05

Simila fo


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *butie120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7170#post_24149482
> 
> 
> Are you getting something like this......?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this.....?



It is similar but my image extends more on the left and right and does not seem to cover the entire top and bottom.


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *butie120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7170#post_24149482
> 
> 
> Are you getting something like this......?


The very bottom left of mine does that on my fixed frame screen. Any time I've tried to remedy it (and believe me, I've tried) it throws something else off that is far more noticeable. Overall, the test pattern looks great and is aligned everywhere else. I've simply learned to not let it bother me.


----------



## utee05

I get something like that if I adjust the zoom to keep the image from extending to the left and right of the screen.


----------



## utee05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7170#post_24149566
> 
> 
> The very bottom left of mine does that on my fixed frame screen. Any time I've tried to remedy it (and believe me, I've tried) it throws something else off that is far more noticeable. Overall, the test pattern looks great and is aligned everywhere else. I've simply learned to not let it bother me.


I have a tab tensioned screen so probably similar to a fixed frame. I guess I am not the only one having this. I am probably the only one that notices this and I try to ignore it as much as possible. No one complains about it and they all love the image.


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *utee05*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7170#post_24149648
> 
> 
> I have a tab tensioned screen so probably similar to a fixed frame. I guess I am not the only one having this. I am probably the only one that notices this and I try to ignore it as much as possible. No one complains about it and they all love the image.



Just a quick note ; if you are aligned as closely as possible , projector to screen what you are seeing is light engine mirror misalignment. It can be a tedious procedure to get perfect.

From what I can see in pic's it is very slight and if you were to attempt to get it better you may only make it worse. In all of the pj's I' ve had Mits Optoma and BenQ there has always been one side slightly off. If it is really bad by all means get a replacement but if it is slight save yourself some time and headaches and ignore it.


Rew


----------



## utee05

Hopefully these help to show what I am seeing:


----------



## butie120

Hmm, that's something I've never seen before. That almost looks like a faulty projector. I'm not getting anything like that with the pictures I provided. Did you call Benq to see what they had to say?


----------



## socwrkr

Hi guys,

Thanks again for all of your help. I have this projector that I bought when it just came out from Canada. I have firmware 1.02. I am about to try updating to 1.08 but when I connect the mini-usb to the computer's usb port, nothing is happing as in the computer doesn't seem to see the projector. I didn't go beyond this step because I figured my computer would do something when I plugged it into it.. am I wrong? and ideas?


----------



## Rew452

utee05,


Yes, this is diffidently a much greater degree of non uniformity than is acceptable. I would get it replaced.


Good Luck

Rew


----------



## rolling01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *socwrkr*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7170#post_24152005
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks again for all of your help. I have this projector that I bought when it just came out from Canada. I have firmware 1.02. I am about to try updating to 1.08 but when I connect the mini-usb to the computer's usb port, nothing is happing as in the computer doesn't seem to see the projector. and ideas?



My laptop didn't pick up the projector until I turned it ON,didnt work in standby.


----------



## utee05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7170#post_24152104
> 
> 
> utee05,
> 
> 
> Yes, this is diffidently a much greater degree of non uniformity than is acceptable. I would get it replaced.
> 
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Rew



No I have not as I did not think it was an issue and thought it was more of an issue with my screen or something else but I measured everything again and the lens is square to the screen and everything else looks good to me.


How is their return policy and how does this normally work?


----------



## utee05

I bought my projector from BB back in July/August and barely started putting it to use in October once I got my screen setup. I have been tweaking it ever since to try and get the best image after I got my chief projector mount since I knew that would help to make sure my setup was dead on or at least close as possible.


Is it possible for them to send a replacement projector first and once I receive that send in my old one? I know this was an option at one point and others have been able to do this but not sure if this is still available.


----------



## socwrkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolling01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7170#post_24152270
> 
> 
> My laptop didn't pick up the projector until I turned it ON,didnt work in standby.



Yeah, the projector was turned on. I don't think I have any issues with my usb ports..


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *utee05*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7170#post_24149322
> 
> 
> So I am starting to notice that my image is not quite filling up my screen. I have a Elunevision Motorized 120" screen. Actual measurements puts it at 119" from what I gather. It seems like I have a bit of the image not covering the top/bottom but it bleeds a bit onto the left/right. Does this mean my screen is not quite dimensioned properly? I can try to get a pic to help out once I get home.


Assuming the PJ isn't faulty, it usually means your PJ is not lined up precisely with the screen in one of its three planes of movement. To get the image perfectly squared up with the screen requires you to get the lens precisely parallel with the screen as well as perfectly horizontal in the sideways and fore-and-aft planes. If one plane is off, it is easily possible to have the image perfect at, say, the top of the screen and the top left and right sides but 'off' at the bottom.


----------



## bighvy76

My ceiling mount has a "ball joint" I can tilt left right up down and I see no ill effects getting it lined up to my screen.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7170#post_24153917
> 
> 
> My ceiling mount has a "ball joint" I can tilt left right up down and I see no ill effects getting it lined up to my screen.


 

You saying you can move the PJ and the image doesn’t also move?  Your unit is possessed


----------



## SteveHoltam

I have a quick question of current owners please. I was looking at some screen grabs comparing this unit to the HD25 and the shadow detail looked not so good for the BenQ. I'm not sure if these images were biased or the units were setup different, but the HD25 in these captures did look better. My question is how are the shadow details for the W1070? Are they as good?


Thanks!


----------



## fredxr2d2

The shadow details are much better than my Sharp LED TV, even if the shadows themselves aren't as dark. I have not been disappointed at all with the W1070.


----------



## Auric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7110#post_24138261
> 
> 
> While running at 50hz does produce a bit of judder on panning scenes, it's not noticeable elsewhere (I'm using XBMC via OpenELEC - XBMC is pretty remarkable at video rendering). The reduction in RBE has been more than worth it for me - actually no-one else who's seen the pj in action has noticed either rainbows or judder. !



If you force a 24fps movie to run at 50 fps you will get judder.


Also important is is to switch of "noise reduction" and "sharpness" in the PJs settings, these Settings can also cause judder.


----------



## vjicecool


Have a question for you folks

 

1) I have connected this projector to Samsung BDF5900 blu-ray player

 

I bought the latest movie to watch it on projector

 

I noticed the picture is not full screen, is there any thing i am doing wrong?


----------



## socwrkr

Just an update in case any one else runs into the same issue I did. I had a bunch of usb to mini usb cables lying around. After some research, I found out that even though they essentially look the same, there is a 4 pin and a 5 pin mini usb cable. The projector takes the 4 pin. I successfully upgraded my firmware from 1.02 to 1.08. I appreciate all the help you guys provide.


----------



## dryasanne

Just ordered a BenQ 1070. And a screen, a Grandview pull down manual Grey, 106". Couldnt afford more


To have a Sony, I realized I would have to sell our only car, so that was out of question.


Now, I really hope I will be satisfied. And that my family might like to watch a movie or two with grand dad










Have to figure out where to tuck it away, didnt have the money to buy a roof mount, so it must be up in our bookshelf somewhere, I guess preferably on top of it, along with all them glossy vases collected through lasr fifty years.


What about noise - will we hear it loud and clear from our coach ? Or is it silent ?


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dryasanne*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7170#post_24156371
> 
> 
> Just ordered a BenQ 1070. And a screen, a Grandview pull down manual Grey, 106". Couldnt afford more
> 
> 
> To have a Sony, I realized I would have to sell our only car, so that was out of question.
> 
> 
> Now, I really hope I will be satisfied. And that my family might like to watch a movie or two with grand dad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to figure out where to tuck it away, didnt have the money to buy a roof mount, so it must be up in our bookshelf somewhere, I guess preferably on top of it, along with all them glossy vases collected through lasr fifty years.
> 
> 
> What about noise - will we hear it loud and clear from our coach ? Or is it silent ?



Welcome to the W1070 club, I am sure you will not regret buying what you have. Enjoy!! I am glad you decided not to sell the car.


If you have the projector behind you it is very unlikely that you will hear very much at all by way of fan noise. The only time it is possible is during silent times in movies etc. My projector is only about 18" behind my head and it is not a problem at all. Bear in mind that no projector with an active cooling system (i.e. fans) are totally silent.


----------



## timdafweak

My unit got delivered today and thanks to great advice in this thread, I ceiling mounted the bad boy and calibrated the 2d image. Wow, what an upgrade from my Epson ex7210.


However, when I tried to playback Avatar in 3D, using one of my Half SBS rips, I was seriously disappointed with the lackluster colors and dim image. I am using the 3DTV glasses recommended by many. As soon as I take them off, the image comes alive again. I am a total newbie to 3d at home, so am not sure if dim 3d is a drawback of this projector or whether there is a way to rectify this. Either with calibration or different glasses.


----------



## dryasanne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timdafweak*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7170#post_24157410
> 
> 
> My unit got delivered today and thanks to great advice in this thread, I ceiling mounted the bad boy and calibrated the 2d image. Wow, what an upgrade from my Epson ex7210.
> 
> 
> However, when I tried to playback Avatar in 3D, using one of my Half SBS rips, I was seriously disappointed with the lackluster colors and dim image. I am using the 3DTV glasses recommended by many. As soon as I take them off, the image comes alive again. I am a total newbie to 3d at home, so am not sure if dim 3d is a drawback of this projector or whether there is a way to rectify this. Either with calibration or different glasses.



That makes two of us









I do buy the more expensive 3d version of blurays, like the Hobbit extended ver I received yesterday. But I am still not watching them. To see them on my Sams plasma tv is just a pain, dark lifeless, not at all the sparkling fiesta I enjoy with the 2d.


So, timdafweak, this will be something of a challenge on our new pj, I am really hoping to one day view that Hobbit movie and my Avatar 3d in glorious 3d ..... On a benq 1070 .

I do wear glasses, this might also explain some of the trouble.


----------



## rolling01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timdafweak*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7170#post_24157410
> 
> 
> My unit got delivered today and thanks to great advice in this thread, I ceiling mounted the bad boy and calibrated the 2d image. Wow, what an upgrade from my Epson ex7210.
> 
> 
> However, when I tried to playback Avatar in 3D, using one of my Half SBS rips, I was seriously disappointed with the lackluster colors and dim image. I am using the 3DTV glasses recommended by many. As soon as I take them off, the image comes alive again. I am a total newbie to 3d at home, so am not sure if dim 3d is a drawback of this projector or whether there is a way to rectify this. Either with calibration or different glasses.



My blu ray of Avatar is a lovely pic,not sure if its your rips or setting on the pj altho im usig the default for 3d. I believe in general all 3d is alittle darker but not to the extent your talking.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vjicecool*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7170#post_24156329
> 
> 
> 
> Have a question for you folks
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I have connected this projector to Samsung BDF5900 blu-ray player
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the latest movie to watch it on projector
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed the picture is not full screen, is there any thing i am doing wrong?


 

What do you mean by "not full screen"?

 

Do you mean the image isn’t filling the screen on all 4 sides?  If so, zoom the PJ until it does.

 

Or do you mean you have black bars at the top and bottom of the picture?  If so that is normal for a movie filmed in 'Scope (2.40:1) aspect ratio.


----------



## vjicecool


Yes, i have the black bars on top and the bottom, so i guess you are correct about that

Also, any advantages of upgrading the firmware?


----------



## Auric

You think it's a wise Idea to talk about firmware updates when you have no Idea about aspect ratios of movies?










Start slow, leave the Hardware in original state, the Bluray player does a wonderful job so does the W1070 right out of the Box.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vjicecool*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7200#post_24157993
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i have the black bars on top and the bottom, so i guess you are correct about that
> 
> Also, any advantages of upgrading the firmware?


 

Movies are shot in different aspect ratios, according to the creative requirements of the Director. An aspect ratio is the ratio between the height and width of the picture. Thus, a 1:1 aspect ratio (there is no such thing in movies, this is just an example) would have the height and width the same - ie square. An aspect ratio of 16:9 is what widescreen TVs have, and most likely what your screen as. This AR means that there are 16 units of width and 9 of height. If the screen was 32 inches wide, it would be 18 inches high and so on.

 

If your screen is 16:9 (most are) then a movie shot in the common AR of 1.85:1 would almost fill it. It actually works out at 16.65:9, so the movie is very slightly cropped when they make the Bluray version.

 

The 'problem' (if you see it as that) comes when you want to show a movie that is made in the common 2.40:1 AR. Most movies (about 70%) are shot in this AR and it is commonly called 'Scope, after Cinemascope, one of the first commercial formats to use a very wide screen. If you multiply this up, you get 21.6:9 - let's call it 21:9 for simplicity.  If you have an image that is 21 units wide by 9 units high, you can see that it is not going to fit perfectly into a screen that is 16:9 units.  The screen would need to be much wider than it is. IOW, the AR of the screen would need to be more wide than it is high, compared with a 16:9 screen. So the only way to fit this into a 16:9 screen is to display it to fit the width of the screen, which means that it no longer fits the height of the screen - hence the 'black bars' you are seeing. This is normal and if you have a 16:9 screen it is the only way to see the full movie image as the filmmakers intended. 

 

If you do a search on this thread for firmware you will find lots of information on what each successive firmware update does. Before knowing if it is advantageous to you, we'd need to know what version you are currently on. If you are already on a 'late' version, I would be cautious about upgrading the FW unless you know exactly what you are doing. If you are experienced with computers and technology, then you may be comfortable upgrading the FW. If you are unsure, leave well alone. The w1070 has not been designed to facilitate user-enabled FW upgrades, so the process is not straightforward.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Auric*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7200#post_24158000
> 
> 
> You think it's a wise Idea to talk about firmware updates when you have no Idea about aspect ratios of movies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start slow, leave the Hardware in original state, the Bluray player does a wonderful job so does the W1070 right out of the Box.


 

I agree with you in general, but it's possible, I guess, that he is a computer science major and knows a heck of a lot about firmware, but just not much about how movies are shot?


----------



## rwestley

I agree, if you got a new projector it probably came with a recent version of the firmware. Find out what version you have and if it is 106 or later leave it alone. We don't even know what 1.08 does yet.

I would suggest that if you are new to projectors start reading about aspect ratio, calibration, and other requirements to get the best possible picture. Go slow.


----------



## Auric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7200#post_24158027
> 
> 
> I agree with you in general, but it's possible, I guess, that he is a computer science major and knows a heck of a lot about firmware, but just not much about how movies are shot?



Possible, but unlikely IMHO.


I do really not want to offend anybody, Sorry.


----------



## timdafweak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dryasanne*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7170#post_24157549
> 
> 
> That makes two of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do buy the more expensive 3d version of blurays, like the Hobbit extended ver I received yesterday. But I am still not watching them. To see them on my Sams plasma tv is just a pain, dark lifeless, not at all the sparkling fiesta I enjoy with the 2d.
> 
> 
> So, timdafweak, this will be something of a challenge on our new pj, I am really hoping to one day view that Hobbit movie and my Avatar 3d in glorious 3d ..... On a benq 1070 .
> 
> I do wear glasses, this might also explain some of the trouble.



I wear glasses as well. But my wife doesn't and she confirmed the dullness and dimness of the picture as well. I mean maybe one outght not to compare it to the 2D version perhaps? The night scenes in Avatar 3D were bleeding gorgeous, but there is quite a difference in the daytime scenes. ,maybe I will play around with the contrast.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolling01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7170#post_24157739
> 
> 
> My blu ray of Avatar is a lovely pic,not sure if its your rips or setting on the pj altho im usig the default for 3d. I believe in general all 3d is alittle darker but not to the extent your talking.



Thanks! I will just purchase the BluRay playback software and try 3d through that with my Avatar disc. Hope that and the contrast adjustments do the trick.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Auric*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7200#post_24158241
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7200#post_24158027
> 
> 
> I agree with you in general, but it's possible, I guess, that he is a computer science major and knows a heck of a lot about firmware, but just not much about how movies are shot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possible, but unlikely IMHO.
Click to expand...




> No way to know unless he tells us   They are two entirely different disciplines so it's possible. It doesn't really matter anyway - I agree that he needs to take things one step at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> I do really not want to offend anybody, Sorry.


 

I doubt if you offended anyone, so no need to apologise IMO.


----------



## DavidinGA

*Could someone elaborate on what Benq's site is telling me for the 1070 setup...does the vertical lens shift really allow movement of 3' and 4"!?!?!*


Here is the results from the site:

http://s1320.photobucket.com/user/Dhgleasure/media/benqsetup_zps3df3ddf5.jpg.html


----------



## RPS13

I believe it's telling you the vertical offset can be 110-130% the height (100% puts the top of the image right at the centerline of the lens). So you'd be 20% times 66", or about 13" of total shift.


----------



## DavidinGA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RPS13*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7200#post_24160639
> 
> 
> I believe it's telling you the vertical offset can be 110-130% the height (100% puts the top of the image right at the centerline of the lens). So you'd be 20% times 66", or about 13" of total shift.





13" of total shift would be half of that up and half down right? 6.5" up or 6.5" down right?


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## dryasanne

Regarding 3D - I am more and more thinking of not buying any 3D releases of any movie. Waste of money ??

Since you confirm altso on this Benq 1070, the picture will be only 30-40 % of the 2D image, is this 3D "hype" a lost cause?


Or -- sometimes in the future, when we all have projectore of the kind of sony vpl-1000ES, this 3d might be watchable 


You see, I am / I was thinking about getting a pair of 3D glasses for my 1070, maybe not?


----------



## sojourner353




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojourner353*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7110#post_24135050
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I see everyone is looking for 1.08 so here is a package I have put together.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/x5omnxp1vr6wyi4/15YsjCtmTd


Edit: PDF files should now open fine, thanks.


Sent from my novo9-Spark using Tapatalk 4


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojourner353*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7200#post_24162595
> 
> 
> Edit: PDF files should now open fine, thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my novo9-Spark using Tapatalk 4



Thanks,

As you state the PDF's are working. Only one issue with the USB instructions. The Flash Parameters must be put in the DLP composer files after the DLP composer install if this is the first time one is upgrading the firmware. .


----------



## sojourner353




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7200#post_24162674
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojourner353*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7200#post_24162595
> 
> 
> Edit: PDF files should now open fine, thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my novo9-Spark using Tapatalk 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> As you state the PDF's are working. Only one issue with the USB instructions. The Flash Parameters must be put in the DLP composer files after the DLP composer install if this is the first time one is upgrading the firmware. .
Click to expand...

Thanks, will fix this up asap.


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojourner353*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7200#post_24162706
> 
> 
> Thanks, will fix this up asap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4



Great. You might also want to suggest that those who use USB should write down their settings before starting so they can put them back in after the upgrade.

I have looked for the change files but as with you I could not find them anywhere.


----------



## dryasanne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7200#post_24162362
> 
> 
> Depends on the size of your screen and how reflective it is.
> 
> I have opted for a screen that is less reflective than the standard 1.0 vinyl because the black level on the W1070 needs some help.
> 
> This makes 3D quite dull, even at a modest 110" diagonal.
> 
> The night scenes in Avatar were still quite spectacular in 3D but for me its just not worth the bother.
> 
> Some people love 3D, but most of those I believe have the really high gain, expensive, retro-reflective screens.



Hmm.


I have still some hours to cancel my order of that GREY Grandview 106" Fantasy screen (manual pulldown).


If you or other really mean I could help my Benq with a BETTER screen, which screen would that be?


Or - is it any other way I can help my Benq?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dryasanne*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7200#post_24162804
> 
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> 
> I have still some hours to cancel my order of that GREY Grandview 106" Fantasy screen (manual pulldown).
> 
> 
> If you or other really mean I could help my Benq with a BETTER screen, which screen would that be?
> 
> 
> Or - is it any other way I can help my Benq?



I usually recommend a 1.0 to 1.3 mat white screen. You get the best viewing angles and there is no hot spots. It really depends on the screen size and how light controlled your viewing room is.


----------



## Cerberus83

Would Elite Screen (gain 1.1) work for a dark room with no ambient light? I'm new to the whole projector scene and have been reading about all the "technical" stuff over the past few days and while I think I got the hang of it, I am still a bit confused about the screen and screen setup.


Based on Projector Central calculations , using 100" diag. screen at 1.1 gain equals 33fL brightness (ideal is 16-22) and the only way to offset it is to use 0.7 gain screen. However, my room will potentially be completely dark (I'm planning to start working on my unfinished basement and make the walls dark gray and/or blue and ceiling black or similar dark gray color), so there should be virtually no ambient light other than fan leak. My understanding is that


----------



## rwestley

If you have a totally darkened room the Elite should work fine. If you have dark wall and ceiling colors you could go bigger than 100". I have a totally darkened bat cave and I have about 110" mat with screen with great brightness even on 3D. Some people have even used a ND fitter to tone done the brightness. If possible try to avoid the acoustic screen route. You will lose some brightness and the screen may have a negative effect on the sound. Be careful to use the proj. calculator to decide what screen size you can use depending on how far the projector is. This projector does have a rather short throw.


----------



## timdafweak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dryasanne*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7200#post_24162329
> 
> 
> Regarding 3D - I am more and more thinking of not buying any 3D releases of any movie. Waste of money ??
> 
> Since you confirm altso on this Benq 1070, the picture will be only 30-40 % of the 2D image, is this 3D "hype" a lost cause?
> 
> 
> Or -- sometimes in the future, when we all have projectore of the kind of sony vpl-1000ES, this 3d might be watchable
> 
> 
> You see, I am / I was thinking about getting a pair of 3D glasses for my 1070, maybe not?



I wouldn't give up on 3D so fast. I found some settings on here for the 3D picture, and by tweaking it, got the quality to about 70-80% of the 2D picture.


Admittedly it won't get any better than that, but as long as 3D is not the main purpose of this projector, it performs fantastically.


----------



## Cerberus83

Thanks for the reply!


Having 7' ceiling, the throw range shows as 9'6" (PC calc) and 8'4" (BenQ calc) for 100" diag screen. Using 125", the throw range changes to 11'10" and 10'5", respectively. I have plenty of room to mount so I am not concerned with that. However, what does concern me is the height from the floor to the bottom of the screen. Using 100" should not be a problem (the height is around 2"3"), but on 125" it's only 1'3". Then again, I will be sitting approx 12-13' from the screen so it may not be a big deal... but man, 125" is huge!


----------



## sojourner353




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7200#post_24162674
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> As you state the PDF's are working. Only one issue with the USB instructions. The Flash Parameters must be put in the DLP composer files after the DLP composer install if this is the first time one is upgrading the firmware. .


PDF's have been updated again, they now include instructions for setting up DLP Composer and a note to write down all settings if you have no access to the RS232 Service Tool.


----------



## rwestley

Great job, this really helps those who are not experienced in updating the firmware. I just updated mine to 1.08 with no problem. Looking forward to seeing what the changes were made.


----------



## DavidinGA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cerberus83*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7200#post_24165328
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> 
> Having 7' ceiling, the throw range shows as 9'6" (PC calc) and 8'4" (BenQ calc) for 100" diag screen. Using 125", the throw range changes to 11'10" and 10'5", respectively. I have plenty of room to mount so I am not concerned with that. However, what does concern me is the height from the floor to the bottom of the screen. Using 100" should not be a problem (the height is around 2"3"), but on 125" it's only 1'3". Then again, I will be sitting approx 12-13' from the screen so it may not be a big deal... but man, 125" is huge!




I'm actually a big fan of having the screen very low to the floor as when I'm seated I prefer to be eye level with the MIDDLE of the screen. If your setup is typical with a comfy couch eye level is usually somewhere around 4ft from the floor (depending how comfy you get in the couch lol). I hate looking up at a screen....


----------



## RPS13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidinGA*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7200#post_24160863
> 
> 
> 13" of total shift would be half of that up and half down right? 6.5" up or 6.5" down right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4



Yes, half the total in one direction.


It's easiest to think of it in terms of the offset, which they give you. You're always going to have to setup the projector between 110-130% vertical offset. I think it's generally best to aim for close to the zero lens shift level, but I don't think it matters much really (not like keystoning the image).


----------



## DavidinGA

I plan to mount the 1070 between 12-14ft from the screen (white 135" 1.1gain) is their a preferred placement - better closer with less zoom for example or does it not matter much since I'm talking 2ft of difference here?


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## CoxyUK


Why is the adjustment of screen position only available with a PC connection?

 

When watching a move with a wider ratio than that of my 19:9 screen, I'd love so be able to shift the image down to the bottom of the screen!


----------



## lapino

Just got word back from Benq, where my w1070 has been in RMA for the second time. Problem is a noticeable shift in brightness from left>right (or right>left when using on a table). You can see examples of this here http://users.telenet.be/hans.vdc/benq/ and this was also sent to Benq with a lot more information and things I've tested. Their response "Your projector is withing specifications, you should try it at home on "normal" and if that is not ok, use it on "eco" which dims the image and makes this problem less visible". What kind of an answer is this?? I am really disappointed in the (Belgian/Dutch) service of Benq. Trying to get a hold of someone who may be able to force something higher up in command. Anyone?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lapino*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7230#post_24167168
> 
> 
> Just got word back from Benq, where my w1070 has been in RMA for the second time. Problem is a noticeable shift in brightness from left>right (or right>left when using on a table). You can see examples of this here http://users.telenet.be/hans.vdc/benq/ and this was also sent to Benq with a lot more information and things I've tested. Their response "Your projector is withing specifications, you should try it at home on "normal" and if that is not ok, use it on "eco" which dims the image and makes this problem less visible". What kind of an answer is this?? I am really disappointed in the (Belgian/Dutch) service of Benq. Trying to get a hold of someone who may be able to force something higher up in command. Anyone?



I am surprised that the Belgian Dutch service response. I would push the issue letting them know that you are on the AVS forum and that US Benq takes a different position. There response is absurd since you should not have to mask the issue. It would be interesting to compare your unit to another to see if the problem is with setup or with the unit.


----------



## bighvy76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7170#post_24153942
> 
> 
> You saying you can move the PJ and the image doesn’t also move?  Your unit is possessed


haha no I'm saying I mounted my screen pretty squarly, then projector, and I can tilt my projector left right up and down to match up with my screen without using lens shift and it looks fine to me (no ill effect I can tell by it not being perfectly square and level. ) because my Mount has a ball joint in it


----------



## lapino




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7230#post_24167403
> 
> 
> I am surprised that the Belgian Dutch service response. I would push the issue letting them know that you are on the AVS forum and that US Benq takes a different position. There response is absurd since you should not have to mask the issue. It would be interesting to compare your unit to another to see if the problem is with setup or with the unit.



Just checked out the projector I received. It seems to be a different unit, with a lower firmware than what I had. Did not came in original packaging, so I assume this is a refurb. The bad news is it seems the problem is about the same, it is slightly less pronounced but it's still there. I suppose then this is something 'normal' for the w1070 and I'll have to learn to live with it. I would be very surprised to see this being a placement issue, I just checked and the lens is really right in the center of the screen.


I suppose the lens quality of the w1070 isn't exaclty all that. To be honest, I hope I got a decent unit now and not some refurb with a lamp which has hundreds of hours on it (the menu says 0 but this can easily be reset).


edit:

Searched the web some more and got to this review : http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/projectors/projectors-reviews/benq-w1070-projector/all-pages.html . This seems about on par what I am seeing, if you rotate the brightness they measures 180°, then you get what I am seeing. Maybe I am expecting too much from this projector?


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7230#post_24167579
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7170#post_24153942
> 
> 
> You saying you can move the PJ and the image doesn’t also move?  Your unit is possessed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha no I'm saying I mounted my screen pretty squarly, then projector, and I can tilt my projector left right up and down to match up with my screen without using lens shift and it looks fine to me (no ill effect I can tell by it not being perfectly square and level. ) because my Mount has a ball joint in it
Click to expand...

 

You probably have it mounted in the sweet spot, as it should be. But if the image is perfectly centred on the screen and you then move the PJ, in any plane, the image can’t still be perfectly centred, can it?  Sorry, I think I am misunderstanding you somewhere...


----------



## bighvy76

Well I totally lost my way on this conversation. It was originally for the guy that was having trouble getting his entire screen filled/lined up. I was trying to say if u buy the ceiling mount with the ball joint it lines up/fills screen fairly easy. Mine my not. Be perfectly lined up on both plains but it looks real good.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lapino*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7230#post_24167589
> 
> 
> Just checked out the projector I received. It seems to be a different unit, with a lower firmware than what I had. Did not came in original packaging, so I assume this is a refurb. The bad news is it seems the problem is about the same, it is slightly less pronounced but it's still there. I suppose then this is something 'normal' for the w1070 and I'll have to learn to live with it. I would be very surprised to see this being a placement issue, I just checked and the lens is really right in the center of the screen.
> 
> 
> I suppose the lens quality of the w1070 isn't exaclty all that. To be honest, I hope I got a decent unit now and not some refurb with a lamp which has hundreds of hours on it (the menu says 0 but this can easily be reset).
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> Searched the web some more and got to this review : http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/projectors/projectors-reviews/benq-w1070-projector/all-pages.html . This seems about on par what I am seeing, if you rotate the brightness they measures 180°, then you get what I am seeing. Maybe I am expecting too much from this projector?



I would let them know that they sent you a different unit with lower firmware. (What firmware do you now have). If you want you can update it yourself to 1.08 the latest version. I did the update yesterday for my unit.


----------



## lapino

Got that covered, already put 1.08 on it.


----------



## CoxyUK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojourner353*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7200#post_24162595
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: PDF files should now open fine, thanks.


 

They do not open for me 

 

 

EDIT: IGNORE THAT SORRY, HAD TO END A PROCESS IN TASK MANAGER AND READER THEN POPPED UP.


----------



## CoxyUK


I am on 1.07, any reason to update to 1.08? Are there any release notes anywhere?

 

Thanks


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CoxyUK*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7230#post_24168175
> 
> 
> I am on 1.07, any reason to update to 1.08? Are there any release notes anywhere?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Can't find release notes anywhere yet. If anyone else has them please post.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7230#post_24169468
> 
> 
> Can't find release notes anywhere yet. If anyone else has them please post.



Where is Burnside? He used to post this kind of things...


----------



## sbddvm

The lack of brightness uniformity must be common with this pj as I see it on my 1070 too. I have mine ceiling mounted and can definitely notice that the image is brighter on the left half of the screen.


----------



## DavidinGA

I plan to mount the 1070 between 12-14ft from the screen (white 135" 1.1gain) is their a preferred placement - better closer with less zoom for example or does it not matter much since I'm talking 2ft of difference here?



Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4



Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7230#post_24170257
> 
> 
> Where is Burnside? He used to post this kind of things...



Good question but I think he was getting info from the same Russian FTP


----------



## Cerberus83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidinGA*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7200#post_24165818
> 
> 
> I'm actually a big fan of having the screen very low to the floor as when I'm seated I prefer to be eye level with the MIDDLE of the screen. If your setup is typical with a comfy couch eye level is usually somewhere around 4ft from the floor (depending how comfy you get in the couch lol). I hate looking up at a screen....



Good point. If I'm sitting around 12-13' from the screen, I think my feet will not get in the way of the screen (lazy-boy for example); however, I think that may be too close to the screen. I would also need to place my Polk CS2 on the floor (don't think this will be a problem, but it's not ideal) and not to mention, I would need to find the room for the sub as well (Polk PSW505). Anyone with 125" screen that can confirm if sitting at 12' from the screen seems uncomfortable? Yes, I know it's all subjective, but still....


Worst case scenario: I may just get the projector and put a white sheet on the wall and see which diag. dimension would be the best.


----------



## sojourner353




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojourner353*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7110#post_24135050
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I see everyone is looking for 1.08 so here is a package I have put together.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/x5omnxp1vr6wyi4/15YsjCtmTd


Update: Just added a Changelog file to the package in the Firmware folder, it has v1.08 changes included.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cerberus83*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7230#post_24170861
> 
> 
> Good point. If I'm sitting around 12-13' from the screen, I think my feet will not get in the way of the screen (lazy-boy for example); however, I think that may be too close to the screen. I would also need to place my Polk CS2 on the floor (don't think this will be a problem, but it's not ideal) and not to mention, I would need to find the room for the sub as well (Polk PSW505). Anyone with 125" screen that can confirm if sitting at 12' from the screen seems uncomfortable? Yes, I know it's all subjective, but still....
> 
> 
> Worst case scenario: I may just get the projector and put a white sheet on the wall and see which diag. dimension would be the best.



I would definitely advocate for playing around with the position before you finalize it by mounting a screen. Eyes between a third from the bottom to halfway up the screen seems to be the consensus, looking up more than that is fatiguing. I have a 120" screen and sit about 13' away, and I find it immersive and not fatiguing.


----------



## rolling01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojourner353*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7230#post_24171415
> 
> 
> Update: Just added a Changelog file to the package in the Firmware folder, it has v1.08 changes included.



Cheers for that,changers were


Noise improvement / 1080p greenish problem via HDMI/VGA signal. Add 3D support timing: 1080p 60Hz SBS


Anyone that's has done the 1.08 update notice any noise improvement?


----------



## elmermccurdy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lapino*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7230#post_24167589
> 
> 
> Just checked out the projector I received. It seems to be a different unit, with a lower firmware than what I had. Did not came in original packaging, so I assume this is a refurb. The bad news is it seems the problem is about the same, it is slightly less pronounced but it's still there. I suppose then this is something 'normal' for the w1070 and I'll have to learn to live with it. I would be very surprised to see this being a placement issue, I just checked and the lens is really right in the center of the screen.
> 
> 
> I suppose the lens quality of the w1070 isn't exaclty all that. To be honest, I hope I got a decent unit now and not some refurb with a lamp which has hundreds of hours on it (the menu says 0 but this can easily be reset).
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> Searched the web some more and got to this review : http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/projectors/projectors-reviews/benq-w1070-projector/all-pages.html . This seems about on par what I am seeing, if you rotate the brightness they measures 180°, then you get what I am seeing. Maybe I am expecting too much from this projector?



Yep, I posted this image earlier -- I'm seeing the same thing, and my numbers as measured by a luxmeter are consistent with this image as well as numbers posted by another user. I've been on the fence as to whether to try to return it, but you've made up my mind -- I'll be keeping the one I have, and just chalking it up to the shortcuts necessary for such an inexpensive projector.


----------



## lapino

It is good to see that it is common. Would be better if it were not, but now you can stop considering sending it rma like I did twice without a solution. I am very much considering to sell mine and get an Optoma hd25e.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojourner353*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7230#post_24171415
> 
> 
> Update: Just added a Changelog file to the package in the Firmware folder, it has v1.08 changes included.



Thanks again for the Changelog file. When the unit came out there were reports of more noise with Brilliant Color and Normal Lamp mode. This could be reduced turning off Brilliant Color and using Smart Eco lamp mode. I have not tested this new firmware with Brilliant Color and Normal Lamp mode since I have my unit calibrated with Brilliant Color off.

I would guess that with these changes fixing the out of box green and noise would make the unit even more accurate out of the box. Hope someone can make a comparison.


----------



## smokenz

i simply use a white wall in my living room as it's pure white and seems to work well.

i have 133" and sit around 4.4m from the screen and its a good size/distance. i tested it at around 160" and it seems a little big from this close haha.

i can see a slight brightness difference between each side, but it is nothing compared to say muira of the old sony lcd tvs etc. and i don't even notice it on mine unless i focus on it during a single colour scene. so i think mine is not as bad as some others have mentioned, but i can see how there is a tendency for the projector to have this fluctuation.


----------



## Cerberus83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lapino*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7230#post_24172288
> 
> 
> I am very much considering to sell mine and get an Optoma hd25e.



Just curious, but why Optoma HD25e? Have you had a chance to compare the two? I'm new to the projector scene so I'm just trying to learn as much as I can before I pull the trigger on a projector.


----------



## lapino

I will be able to compare them since I ordered the hd25e right now and it should be here tomorrow. Then I'll test the hd25 and if it's (noticeably) better, than I'll keep it and sell the w1070. I'll take a hit but I'll survive. I can send the Optoma back within 14 days though, so not taking any risk really.


----------



## darthjoe

Trying to update my unit's firmware to 1.08. Looks like my Windows 8 machine isn't recognizing the projector over USB. Is there a driver package available? BenQ didn't seem to have one on their website. Thanks!


----------



## rwestley

The drivers should automatically load in Windows 8. There are instructions in the DLP composer file on how to manually load them. When I updated to 108 yesterday the drivers reloaded when I had the projector in upgrade mode. It took about 4 or 5 minutes for the drivers to load. I then did the update.


----------



## DavidinGA

I plan to mount the 1070 between 12-14ft from the screen (white 135" 1.1gain) is their a preferred placement - better closer with less zoom for example or does it not matter much since I'm talking 2ft of difference here?



Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4



Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## darthjoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7230#post_24173609
> 
> 
> The drivers should automatically load in Windows 8. There are instructions in the DLP composer file on how to manually load them. When I updated to 108 yesterday the drivers reloaded when I had the projector in upgrade mode. It took about 4 or 5 minutes for the drivers to load. I then did the update.



Yep, did that. My issue is that Windows recognizes the projector when it is on, however, it keeps dropping the projector as soon as I put it into download mode.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darthjoe*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7260#post_24173784
> 
> 
> Yep, did that. My issue is that Windows recognizes the projector when it is on, however, it keeps dropping the projector as soon as I put it into download mode.



Seems very strange. Did you try a different USB port? I had an issue with one of my USB ports on my laptop and by using another everything worked. Since the drivers have loaded it has to be something else. A few things to check: Have you put the flash paramaters in the folder? Did you select USB under edit preferences? Did you select complete download and put a check in skip boot loader area 32 Kb? Good luck


----------



## darthjoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7260#post_24174028
> 
> 
> Seems very strange. Did you try a different USB port? I had an issue with one of my USB ports on my laptop and by using another everything worked. Since the drivers have loaded it has to be something else. A few things to check: Have you put the flash paramaters in the folder? Did you select USB under edit preferences? Did you select complete download and put a check in skip boot loader area 32 Kb? Good luck



All squared away...simple issue was that it wasn't really in download mode. Was a solid orange instead of red. Tried again, saw solid red, and updated without issue. Thanks for your responses.


----------



## Cerberus83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lapino*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7230#post_24173007
> 
> 
> I will be able to compare them since I ordered the hd25e right now and it should be here tomorrow. Then I'll test the hd25 and if it's (noticeably) better, than I'll keep it and sell the w1070. I'll take a hit but I'll survive. I can send the Optoma back within 14 days though, so not taking any risk really.



Splendid! Please post your review! I'm interested in the comparison between the two...


----------



## Grayson73

I've had many people come over and watch Pacific Rim in 3D and they were wowed by the image. I have the 3DTV Corp DLP2-2 glasses projecting on a Da-Lite high power 106" screen in normal mode.


----------



## sojodave




> Quote:
> Trying to update my unit's firmware to 1.08. Looks like my Windows 8 machine isn't recognizing the projector over USB. Is there a driver package available? BenQ didn't seem to have one on their website. Thanks!



Make sure the red light is staying on. I had to hold the power and auto button a little longer to make sure the red light stayed on. I heard a beep with my computer and it downloaded fine after that.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojodave*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7260#post_24174922
> 
> 
> Make sure the red light is staying on. I had to hold the power and auto button a little longer to make sure the red light stayed on. I heard a beep with my computer and it downloaded fine after that.



That is often the issue. It can be tricky to hold buttons and try to plug in the cord at the same time. When I updated yesterday I had to try it 3 times before I got the light to stay red.


----------



## darthjoe

Yep, that was the issue. Had a solid orange instead of red light.


----------



## miziyuan

So FW 1.08 supports 3D [email protected] 60hz? I am not seeing it...


----------



## CoxyUK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miziyuan*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7260#post_24177097
> 
> 
> So FW 1.08 supports 3D [email protected] 60hz? I am not seeing it...


1.07 supports 3D SBS 1080p 60hz depending on the colour mode of the source. with my WDTV Live set YCbCr it doesn't allow it, however if set to RGB Low it does.


----------



## miziyuan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CoxyUK*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7260#post_24177199
> 
> 
> 1.07 supports 3D SBS 1080p 60hz depending on the colour mode of the source. with my WDTV Live set YCbCr it doesn't allow it, however if set to RGB Low it does.



Did not know that, thanks!


----------



## flint723


I am new to this forum but it has already helped me.  I upgraded my w1070 to 1.08 firmware from 1.05 just now and I can't believe the difference.  Even on a noobish BOC screen, I put the projector in cinema mode with smarteco and the picture looks better than before.  Deeper blacks and better shadow detail.  This is with a cursory contrast and brightness calibration using the MP4-C2 files.

 

Smarteco did not work dynamically before.  I also noticed it switches sources much quicker now as well.

 

I still can't play pc games in 1080p 60hz 3d but that is an Nvidia 3dVision shortfall I think.

 

Looking forward to doing a SilverFire screen sometime soon.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flint723*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7260#post_24177387
> 
> 
> I am new to this forum but it has already helped me.  I upgraded my w1070 to 1.08 firmware from 1.05 just now and I can't believe the difference.  Even on a noobish BOC screen, I put the projector in cinema mode with smarteco and the picture looks better than before.  Deeper blacks and better shadow detail.  This is with a cursory contrast and brightness calibration using the MP4-C2 files.
> 
> 
> Smarteco did not work dynamically before.  I also noticed it switches sources much quicker now as well.
> 
> 
> I still can't play pc games in 1080p 60hz 3d but that is an Nvidia 3dVision shortfall I think.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to doing a SilverFire screen sometime soon.



Welcome to the forum. I am surprised that you noticed such a big difference. Did you have the unit in Cinema mode and smarteco on with brilliant color off when you first tried the unit.


----------



## UpNorthEh

so is it recomended to upgrade the firmware now?


i thought that would void the warranty?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UpNorthEh*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7260#post_24178015
> 
> 
> so is it recomended to upgrade the firmware now?
> 
> 
> i thought that would void the warranty?



It should not void the warranty if you upgrade the firmware. The problem is that if you make an error you are responsible if the unit is bricked. I originally had 102 and have done all the upgrades with no problem. The most important thing is to follow the instructions and be sure you do not interrupt the process before it is finished. What firmware do you have on your unit?


----------



## PC Parmera


Hi folks!

 

My BenQ w1070 just arrived, and i'm very impressed with the PQ.

 

The firmware version is 1.07, I've watched a 1080p SBS 3D movie from the computer, and the image looks great. The windows video configuration is on 60p hz.

 

The question is: being the W1070 a 144hz projector, would I have a better 3d image by setting the video output to 24p hz?

 

I don't have a screen yet, and I'm projecting on a regular white wall. Will a have a great increase in PQ by using a proper screen?

 

Thanks!


----------



## bighvy76

I recently got my 3d glasses. When I turn 3d on the projector it has frame pack and top and bottom...different settings. What are the differences and what am I supped to use?


----------



## PC Parmera


What's your image source?

Frame packing is generally used for Blu Ray discs from players.

Top Botom or Side by Side are definitions generally used for files played from a computer.

There's no option, only the right setting, that matches with your source, will work.


----------



## bighvy76

Bluray thru ps3. Frame pack looked good witched to top bottom and wernt cross eyed lol. So what's SBS?


----------



## DavidinGA

Just got the 1070 and it has 1.07 firmware. Any worthwhile reason to upgrade to 1.08?


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## lapino




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cerberus83*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7230#post_24172988
> 
> 
> Just curious, but why Optoma HD25e? Have you had a chance to compare the two? I'm new to the projector scene so I'm just trying to learn as much as I can before I pull the trigger on a projector.



Well, just got delivered the Optoma hd25e today. Installed it and this is what I saw:

* a little less noisy than the Benq, but not by much

* picture is a LOT less sharp on the Optoma, was really amazed by this

* brightness uniformity is better on the Optoma

* the Optoma had problems syncing with my CAT extenders when displaying 1080p/24 content (previous Optoma's I had did too). Too bad this is still an issue, the Benq works flawless

* can't say it's a LOT brighter, maybe a tad but it wasn't really visible to me

* no as much tinkering-options as the Benq


I put the Optoma back in the packaging and sending it back tomorrow, this is definitely not an upgrade to the Benq (for me). Too bad my Benq is still showing the brightness un-uniformity (which seems to be within specs), otherwise this would be the best without a doubt.


Looking into a high-end Epson with wifi now as a replacement...


----------



## flint723




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7260#post_24178014
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum. I am surprised that you noticed such a big difference. Did you have the unit in Cinema mode and smarteco on with brilliant color off when you first tried the unit.


BrilliantColor is and always has been on.

 

I did not have it in smarteco before.  It has always been my impression that it didn't work dynamically, which is why I never used it.  Then a few pages back on here I read that it does.

 

I watched Batman begins last night and messed around the the modes.  I was a little preemptive saying there was a difference based on firmware, it's really just the difference between Eco and Smarteco.  Eco and Normal modes look the same as they did before.  SmartEco looks better than either IMO though.  At least in a movie like that with dark and light scenes.

 

It may be worth mentioning that I had 1955 hours on this projector with 1.05 firmware.


----------



## bighvy76

I guess i need to buy a light meter because I don't notice any light inconformity on mine (unless I just got lucky with a good projector) got 750 hours on mine in 4 months and no fan chirp or light problems. And I haven't been using my dust cap because it knocks my focus around.


----------



## lapino

Well, according to Benq mine has been checked and sent back 'within spec'. I then sent it back to them, and now I got a different one (at least it's a different serial nr) with the same issue. Benq could not confirm whether or not they put the same lamp in the projector or if it's a different one. Really shabby customer service. I have to say though that this is not that visible on regular viewing, but I live in a country where almost everything is subbed and it's very noticeable on subtitles (left is brighter than right).


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flint723*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7260#post_24178808
> 
> 
> BrilliantColor is and always has been on.
> 
> 
> I did not have it in smarteco before.  It has always been my impression that it didn't work dynamically, which is why I never used it.  Then a few pages back on here I read that it does.
> 
> 
> I watched Batman begins last night and messed around the the modes.  I was a little preemptive saying there was a difference based on firmware, it's really just the difference between Eco and Smarteco.  Eco and Normal modes look the same as they did before.  SmartEco looks better than either IMO though.  At least in a movie like that with dark and light scenes.
> 
> 
> It may be worth mentioning that I had 1955 hours on this projector with 1.05 firmware.



Several of the reviews suggested that Brilliant Color be turned off because of noise. Firmware 108 could have fixed this problem. I have used mine with SmartEco and Brilliant Color off with not problem


----------



## flint723




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7260#post_24178953
> 
> 
> 
> Several of the reviews suggested that Brilliant Color be turned off because of noise. Firmware 108 could have fixed this problem. I have used mine with SmartEco and Brilliant Color off with not problem


I like how it looks with BrilliantColor on I guess but that's just me.  Could you describe what you mean by noise?


----------



## PC Parmera


I have read pages behind this thread about a rattle noise when using SmartEco.

Does it really happens? The PQ in this mode seems better...


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PC Parmera*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7260#post_24179128
> 
> 
> I have read pages behind this thread about a rattle noise when using SmartEco.
> 
> 
> 
> Does it really happens? The PQ in this mode seems better...



It seems there may have been some units which had a fan or color wheel noise. It seems that most of the newer units have this problem resolved.


----------



## lapino

My (june bought) w1070 was replaced by one manufacturer in sept 2012. Should I be worried then about this?


----------



## Cerberus83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lapino*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7260#post_24178793
> 
> 
> Well, just got delivered the Optoma hd25e today. Installed it and this is what I saw:
> 
> * picture is a *LOT less sharp* on the Optoma, was really amazed by this
> 
> 
> Looking into a high-end Epson with wifi now as a replacement...



Thanks for a quick review!! Yea, no kidding! I though Optoma would be on par or better in sharpness (at least according to some of the reviews I read on the net). I would like to get a "high-end" PJ, but I don't want to drop more than $1K on the whole system.


Thank lapino, but you helped me make a decision: BenQ W1070 it is


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7260#post_24179350
> 
> 
> It seems there may have been some units which had a fan or color wheel noise. It seems that most of the newer units have this problem resolved.



The consensus here seemed to be that SmartEco uses the slower fan speed of Eco mode, while using the bulb at a range of intensities including full-blast Normal mode in bright scenes, and this generates heat that the slower fan speed is not capable of dissipating adequately, leading the fan bearings to overheat and resulting in the noise. The consensus seemed to be that long-term, SmartEco was therefore best avoided, though at least one person opened up their projector and added additional lubricant to their fan bearings successfully.


It seems unlikely Benq could fix this with a software update, since running the fan at high Normal levels would decrease the reduced fan noise that is a key benefit of SmartEco. Benq could always spec a better fan, but that seems more likely with the replacement for the W1070.


----------



## flint723




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7290#post_24179734
> 
> 
> 
> The consensus here seemed to be that SmartEco uses the slower fan speed of Eco mode, while using the bulb at a range of intensities including full-blast Normal mode in bright scenes, and this generates heat that the slower fan speed is not capable of dissipating adequately, leading the fan bearings to overheat and resulting in the noise. The consensus seemed to be that long-term, SmartEco was therefore best avoided, though at least one person opened up their projector and added additional lubricant to their fan bearings successfully.
> 
> 
> It seems unlikely Benq could fix this with a software update, since running the fan at high Normal levels would decrease the reduced fan noise that is a key benefit of SmartEco. Benq could always spec a better fan, but that seems more likely with the replacement for the W1070.


I think they fixed this issue.  I have 1.08 firmware and in Cinema mode using SmartEco the fan runs at the same or even slightly higher speed as Normal lamp mode.  That is with this forum on the screen, so displaying basically 3/5 of the screen white.

 

So yes decreased fan noise is not a benefit of SmartEco.  It should really just be called Dynamic lamp mode.  Fan speed actually seems to be somewhat dynamic as well.  Put a dark screen up and it slows down, but never gets even close to as slow as when on Eco.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flint723*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7290#post_24180090
> 
> 
> I think they fixed this issue.  I have 1.08 firmware and in Cinema mode using SmartEco the fan runs at the same or even slightly higher speed as Normal lamp mode.  That is with this forum on the screen, so displaying basically 3/5 of the screen white.
> 
> 
> So yes decreased fan noise is not a benefit of SmartEco.  It should really just be called Dynamic lamp mode.  Fan speed actually seems to be somewhat dynamic as well.  Put a dark screen up and it slows down, but never gets even close to as slow as when on Eco.



Interesting. Will be interesting to see what else 1.08 fixes. This does suggest Benq is paying attention when issues crop up, which is reassuring.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7260#post_24178841
> 
> 
> I guess i need to buy a light meter because I don't notice any light inconformity on mine (unless I just got lucky with a good projector) got 750 hours on mine in 4 months and no fan chirp or light problems. And I haven't been using my dust cap because it knocks my focus around.



Why? You're doing yourself a disservice. This is the same as RBE. Ignorance is a blessing.


You WILL find uniformity issue if you measure it. In fact, not a single projector, even a $20k one, can be absolute uniform.


Once you measure your 1070, you will feel how crap it is, for the rest of your life.


----------



## bighvy76

Well alright then lol. I won't ruin my perspective of how nice this projector is by measuring it. Its my first theater room and I see no rainbow effect either. I run only in eco because I'm afraid of messing the bearings up with smart eco. Bit I'm in a small 10x14 bat cave so eco is just fine plus the lamp will last longer


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7290#post_24181284
> 
> 
> Well alright then lol. I won't ruin my perspective of how nice this projector is by measuring it. Its my first theater room and I see no rainbow effect either. I run only in eco because I'm afraid of messing the bearings up with smart eco. Bit I'm in a small 10x14 bat cave so eco is just fine plus the lamp will last longer



Technically a longer lamp life is claimed by Benq for SmartEco than Eco. Some folks have theorized that the fluctuating lamp levels may increase longevity.


Eco puts out a lot of light, I imagine it's a more pleasant viewing experience for you in a bat cave, at least for 2D. I loved the brightness of SmartEco when I first got my projector, but found it became fatiguing to my eyes over time.


----------



## legendofb


First of all thank you for sharing the firmware and tools

 

I am unable to update firmware i checked the forum but couldn't find any helping post. I am using win8 64 ( although i did everything as said in the document/manual) when i click download firmware button in dlp, it freezes for couple of second and gives a timout error:

 

          USB Errors: Error: USB request failed - The wait operation timed out.

 

I am sure that pj is in download mode (it has red light) and Windows doesn't give an unrecognized device error or unknown device. When i unplug usb cable from pc, flash loader in dlp says it couldn't detect pj but while plugged it doesn't gives such error. So i am guessing it sees the pj. I tried different usb ports but that didnt help and saidly i dont have any other operating system i can try. I am curious wheter anyone else had similar problem or can suggest something. Since my pj has 1.05 i cant watch 1080p sbs i really need to update it(

 

 

ps: sorry for my english


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *legendofb*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7290#post_24181701
> 
> 
> First of all thank you for sharing the firmware and tools
> 
> 
> I am unable to update firmware i checked the forum but couldn't find any helping post. I am using win8 64 ( although i did everything as said in the document/manual) when i click download firmware button in dlp, it freezes for couple of second and gives a timout error:
> 
> 
> USB Errors: Error: USB request failed - The wait operation timed out.
> 
> 
> I am sure that pj is in download mode (it has red light) and Windows doesn't give an unrecognized device error or unknown device. When i unplug usb cable from pc, flash loader in dlp says it couldn't detect pj but while plugged it doesn't gives such error. So i am guessing it sees the pj. I tried different usb ports but that didnt help and saidly i dont have any other operating system i can try. I am curious wheter anyone else had similar problem or can suggest something. Since my pj has 1.05 i cant watch 1080p sbs i really need to update it(
> 
> 
> 
> ps: sorry for my english



I would print out the instructions and start again. You must be sure that you put the flash parmariter file in the proper folder. You must also make sure that the you set the output to USB.


----------



## legendofb


Sadly but i have already done those  and i triple checked firmware txt file  also i found debug mode on dlp and it says :

 


Code:


[B]Note: Vendor Id: 451, Product Id: 2000[/B][B]Note: Using request/response serial numbers.[/B][B]Note: timeout values are read = 10000, write = 10000 (milliseconds)[/B][B]Note: no read delay.[/B]Opening projector
Projector open
USB max packet size is 64 bytes.
Note: Using HID class driver
USB max packet size is 64 bytes.
Note: Using HID class driver
USB max packet size is 64 bytes.
Note: Using HID class driver
Transaction Request:
0000: 00 00
[B]Error: USB request failed - The wait operation timed out.[/B]
USB max packet size is 64 bytes.
Note: Using HID class driver
Transaction Request:
0000: 00 00
[B]Error: USB request failed - The wait operation timed out.[/B]
USB max packet size is 64 bytes.
Note: Using HID class driver

 

Btw is it normal for flash loader to say vid: 0x451 and pid 0x4421 in status (just below download firmware button in flash loader in dlp)


----------



## lifespan


Just got my 1070 today and got it mostly setup.  It looks great, but I can't the thing aligned properly.  My previous projectors all had both a keystone and trapezoid adjustment, but this projector only seems to have vertical adjustment with digital keystone and vertical lens shift.  My picture is slightly pinched on the right side.  Is there any way for me to correct this short of moving the projector itself (which isn't possible due to the location it is mounted)?


----------



## jsnavarro

What I've notice -just a perception, I couldn't measure it- is that with 1.08 the fan noise when Brilliant Colour is activated is the same than with the feature non-activated. On 1.06/1.07 version the fan noise with BC activated was higher (in ECO mode) than with it non-activated.


About greenish I didn't have the oportunity to take measurements with 1.06/1.07 but with 1.08 i only had to reduce green gain a couple of points to have a perfect grayscale.


Other point that I'm not sure is about default configuration. I see that with 1.08 the default gamma value is 2.4 and i think that with 1.06/1.07 the default value was 2.2, could anyone confirm?


Thanks. Regards


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7230#post_24172788
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the Changelog file. When the unit came out there were reports of more noise with Brilliant Color and Normal Lamp mode. This could be reduced turning off Brilliant Color and using Smart Eco lamp mode. I have not tested this new firmware with Brilliant Color and Normal Lamp mode since I have my unit calibrated with Brilliant Color off.
> 
> I would guess that with these changes fixing the out of box green and noise would make the unit even more accurate out of the box. Hope someone can make a comparison.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsnavarro*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7290#post_24183336
> 
> 
> What I've notice -just a perception, I couldn't measure it- is that with 1.08 the fan noise when Brilliant Colour is activated is the same than with the feature non-activated. On 1.06/1.07 version the fan noise with BC activated was higher (in ECO mode) than with it non-activated.
> 
> 
> About greenish I didn't have the oportunity to take measurements with 1.06/1.07 but with 1.08 i only had to reduce green gain a couple of points to have a perfect grayscale.
> 
> 
> Other point that I'm not sure is about default configuration. I see that with 1.08 the default gamma value is 2.4 and i think that with 1.06/1.07 the default value was 2.2, could anyone confirm?
> 
> 
> Thanks. Regards



I think you are correct that with 1.06/1.07 the gamma value was 2.4 in certain modes. Many calibrators and filmmakers prefer 2.4 as the standard rather than 2.2. I decided to use the ISF mode for calibration and save settings. To get into ISF mode up down, up down, left right.


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7290#post_24183367
> 
> 
> I think you are correct that with 1.06/1.07 the gamma value was 2.4 in certain modes. Many calibrators and filmmakers prefer 2.4 as the standard rather than 2.2. I decided to use the ISF mode for calibration and save settings. To get into ISF mode up down, up down, right left.



Wait I thought it was up, up, down, down, left, right, left, right, B, A?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7290#post_24183418
> 
> 
> Wait I thought it was up, up, down, down, left, right, left, right, B, A?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7290#post_24183367
> 
> 
> I think you are correct that with 1.06/1.07 the gamma value was 2.4 in certain modes. Many calibrators and filmmakers prefer 2.4 as the standard rather than 2.2. I decided to use the ISF mode for calibration and save settings. To get into ISF mode up down, up down, right left.



Sorry, my error. I corrected it. Early in the morning on the east coast but no excuse.


----------



## jsnavarro

Thanks for your comments.


Regarding calibration the measures I took in cinema or user mode show that with gamma set to 2.2 the mean value is closer to 2.1 than to 2.25, and with 2.4 the mean value is closer to 2.3 or even lower, is this behavior normal for this projector?


I will try to calibrate using ISF.


Thanks!!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7290#post_24183367
> 
> 
> I think you are correct that with 1.06/1.07 the gamma value was 2.4 in certain modes. Many calibrators and filmmakers prefer 2.4 as the standard rather than 2.2. I decided to use the ISF mode for calibration and save settings. To get into ISF mode up down, up down, left right.


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsnavarro*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7290#post_24183515
> 
> 
> Thanks for your comments.
> 
> 
> Regarding calibration the measures I took in cinema or user mode show that with gamma set to 2.2 the mean value is closer to 2.1 than to 2.25, and with 2.4 the mean value is closer to 2.3 or even lower, is this behavior normal for this projector?
> 
> 
> I will try to calibrate using ISF.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



I've see the same thing with my projector as well. I actually use 2.5 gamma, but I've seen 2.4 give anywhere from 2.2 to 2.35 or so on my projector.


----------



## Cerberus83

I admit, I didn't read all 240+ pages, but are there "preferred" settings for this projector?


----------



## andyxoxo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flint723*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7290#post_24180090
> 
> 
> I think they fixed this issue.  I have 1.08 firmware and in Cinema mode using SmartEco the fan runs at the same or even slightly higher speed as Normal lamp mode.  That is with this forum on the screen, so displaying basically 3/5 of the screen white.
> 
> 
> So yes decreased fan noise is not a benefit of SmartEco.  It should really just be called Dynamic lamp mode.  Fan speed actually seems to be somewhat dynamic as well.  Put a dark screen up and it slows down, but never gets even close to as slow as when on Eco.



I have this same fan behavior with firmware 1.06. Has nothing to do with 1.08


----------



## skoolpsyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *butie120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7050#post_24117648
> 
> 
> Ugh. I wished the Benq 1080ST would dip in price, too. It shot up to over a grand! This is an unbelievable price for a projector of this quality. If my room could tolerate it, this would be an absolute no-brainer.



same here; right now I'm seeing $949 on Amazon; don't know if it's been lower than that or not, as I haven't been looking that long. Sometimes there are sales as the superbowl approaches; don't know if I can wait that long or not!


----------



## schmidtwi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cerberus83*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7290#post_24183571
> 
> 
> I admit, I didn't read all 240+ pages, but are there "preferred" settings for this projector?



Search is your friend.










http://www.soundandvision.com/content/benq-w1070-3d-dlp-projector-settings 

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6720#post_23937748 


Also search on Withers & S&W.


----------



## sotodefonk

Just for anyone to want to update the proyector, the drivers wont work in windows 8.1 (maybe win8 too) tried yesterday to update my projector on my desktop and my laptop, both with windows 8.1, and it didnt found drivers for the projector. Tried on an ancient PC with windows XP, and worked at the first time.


----------



## PC Parmera


I didn't found on the search, so here it goes:

How is better: projector closer to the screen with maximum zoom, or projector far from the screen, with less zoom?

Is there any difference in the picture quality between the options?

 

Other thing is that I've read that the color wheel only runs at 6x if the image source is setted to 50hz. Is it true?

Thanks!


----------



## Cerberus83

I was going to ask the same question as PC Parmera.


I did read that it's ideal to place the projector behind the seat (at least one foot) and to sit at least 1.5 times (ideally 2x) the width of the screen. So in case of 125" diag screen (109" width), it means I should be sitting approx 13.6' from the screen. In order to achieve this (i.e.; placing the projector 13-14'), the zoom has to be maxed out at 1.3x. So same question as PC -- will the quality of the picture suffer?


----------



## Grayson73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7300_100#post_24183566
> 
> 
> I've see the same thing with my projector as well. I actually use 2.5 gamma, but I've seen 2.4 give anywhere from 2.2 to 2.35 or so on my projector.



Are you guys saying that setting it to gamma 2.4 is better? I did notice that black levels are better at 2.4


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grayson73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7290#post_24190486
> 
> 
> Are you guys saying that setting it to gamma 2.4 is better? I did notice that black levels are better at 2.4



Technically, black level will be better and better as you increase gamma, but you'll also get black crush and a very dark picture if you go too high. But, gamma at 2.4 will give an actual gamma closest to 2.22 on this projector. I chose to use 2.5 because I can get a little bit of extra "blackness" without sacrificing my picture in my room which is totally blacked out; this might not be ideal if you have a room with some ambient light or brighter colored paint.


----------



## AaronPSU79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sotodefonk*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7290#post_24189730
> 
> 
> Just for anyone to want to update the proyector, the drivers wont work in windows 8.1 (maybe win8 too) tried yesterday to update my projector on my desktop and my laptop, both with windows 8.1, and it didnt found drivers for the projector. Tried on an ancient PC with windows XP, and worked at the first time.


I updated my PJ to 1.08 with no problems.


My laptop has Windows 8.1, 64 bit. No issues. Not sure what would have caused your problems but I don't think Windows 8.1 is to blame.


----------



## AaronPSU79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cerberus83*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7290#post_24190256
> 
> 
> I was going to ask the same question as PC Parmera.
> 
> 
> I did read that it's ideal to place the projector behind the seat (at least one foot) and to sit at least 1.5 times (ideally 2x) the width of the screen. So in case of 125" diag screen (109" width), it means I should be sitting approx 13.6' from the screen. In order to achieve this (i.e.; placing the projector 13-14'), the zoom has to be maxed out at 1.3x. So same question as PC -- will the quality of the picture suffer?



Personally I don't think you should worry about this too much. My screen is 120" and I sit about 8' away from it. The projector sits behind my head slightly. I prefer sitting closer to the screen because it takes up more of my viewspace. Instead of simply watching a film you experience a film. I can understand why some people prefer to sit a little farther away because with a screen taking up that much of your viewspace you can miss things on the periphery, but I prefer the immersive experience. I think this really comes down to personal preference and not any technical requirements. I can tell you with this setup I cannot see individual pixels unless I lean forward and squint at the screen. So that's my 2 cents, I like having the screen take up the whole wall, try it out and see what you prefer and don't worry too much about what others say about what is "ideal".


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cerberus83*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7290#post_24190256
> 
> 
> I was going to ask the same question as PC Parmera.
> 
> 
> I did read that it's ideal to place the projector behind the seat (at least one foot) and to sit at least 1.5 times (ideally 2x) the width of the screen. So in case of 125" diag screen (109" width), it means I should be sitting approx 13.6' from the screen. In order to achieve this (i.e.; placing the projector 13-14'), the zoom has to be maxed out at 1.3x. So same question as PC -- will the quality of the picture suffer?



As I wrote in another post...


Pros of mounting closer to the screen:

- Some have observed that this model seems to hold better focus across the full screen when mounted closer

- Brighter (may be a negative, but certainly helpful for 3D)

- Farther from your head (less fan noise)


Pros of mounting farther from the screen:

- Out of your peripheral vision

- Less bright (may be positive for 2D viewing)

- Higher contrast (basically as a function of lesser brightness)

- In theory, should be sharper due to only using best part of lens, though in practice this doesn't seem to be the case, as noted above


----------



## utee05

Ideally I would've liked to have placed my projector a bit closer or further back and not right above my head. I have a 120" screen and I have the projector at 12' from the screen and I sit 13' from the screen. The projector is roughly above my head but gladly it is up high enough that the noise is not that bad. The good thing is that the noise is not loud enough to cause issues while watching movies since the volume is normally turned up a bit. The only time I really hear the projector is during the very quiet dialog scenes but even then it is not nearly as loud as my HTPC which I need to swap out my loud gpu for something quieter.


The noise really isn't bad and the image is great for the price and everyone has been wowed by my setup. When I first was trying to determine where to mount the projector I went through the same and I felt that it would be better to have it farther from the screen instead of closer to not use as much zoom.


----------



## Cerberus83

Thank you all for replies! I really appreciate all the help! As for the setup, I'm planning not to use any zoom.


Can't wait to finish my basement have it installed


----------



## filtor

Just wondering why dahell the color and tint are greyed out? Seems a bit odd... or is it just me?


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filtor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7320#post_24197782
> 
> 
> Just wondering why dahell the color and tint are greyed out? Seems a bit odd... or is it just me?



Pointless, vestigial controls in the (fully) digital age.


----------



## PC Parmera


My projector has the 1.07 firmware from factory.

 

I've watched, from my PC, a few movies at 1080p 60hz. Yesterday, I've watched a movie Top-Bottom [email protected], and then the option Side-by-Side from my PC is greyed out.

 

Did it happened to someone here? Is there any solution?

 

Thanks.


----------



## dryasanne

Got my w1070 yesterday.

On special order from a webstore in Stockholm, Sweden. Took a week from I place the order.


So, I am guessing this would be as brand new as it gets here in Europe.


Firmware: 1.05.


Should I do something about it?


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PC Parmera*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7320#post_24198444
> 
> 
> and then the option Side-by-Side from my PC is greyed out.
> 
> 
> Did it happened to someone here? Is there any solution?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Yes, set your PC display's color space to RGB will give you SBS 60hz.


----------



## smokenz

From what i read and what i have seen, this projector works better with YCbCr than selecting RGB. But you need RGB for the SBS 60p to work thus not using the best colour space for the projector.


I personally don't use any SBS and just stick to full frame packing 3d blurays as the SBS is noticeably inferior. but still.


----------



## hotjt133

Contrary to the common wisdom, I tried YCbCr using a few posted calibration setting and the color is worse than RGB (white in particular). But I think that's only me and only on a PC with ATI graphics card. My eye may have problems. Maybe I should hire a professional calibration but can't justify the cost. So end of the day happy with RBG limited color space.


----------



## timdafweak

Just wondering, is there any benefit to using SBS at 60hz? If the source is at 24hz, is there an inherent advantage in forcing the display at 60hz? Just curious.


----------



## Auric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timdafweak*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7320#post_24202681
> 
> 
> Just wondering, is there any benefit to using SBS at 60hz? If the source is at 24hz, is there an inherent advantage in forcing the display at 60hz? Just curious.



You will get the crappy http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three-two_pull_down :roll eyes:


and concerning the question RGB vs YUV


Blu ray movies are 24 fps and YUV so get the right disks and a 75$ 3D Bluray Player and enjoy


or spend hours and hours playing with a PC to get something worse.


----------



## genEus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *genEus*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7080#post_24124179
> 
> 
> New remote getting sent out by BenQ.



Just to close the loop on this... I received a new remote, and everything works great now.


----------



## sbddvm

I am about to purchase some glasses to use with my W1070. For those who have tried both, why should I pay $20 more for the 3ACTIVE glasses?


3ACTIVE glasses are $50 (Amazon)

3DTV CORP glasses are $30 (eBay)


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timdafweak*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7320#post_24202681
> 
> 
> Just wondering, is there any benefit to using SBS at 60hz? If the source is at 24hz, is there an inherent advantage in forcing the display at 60hz? Just curious.



I will make the mouse movement on the desktop faster. I can't tolerate 24hz refresh rate.


----------



## timdafweak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7320#post_24206264
> 
> 
> I will make the mouse movement on the desktop faster. I can't tolerate 24hz refresh rate.



Fair enough, but why not use a software like PowerDVD 13? It changes the refresh rate of the desktop based on the source material, and when you exit the program, it sets it back to whatever it usually is.


----------



## bluer101

Just bought w1070 from Best Buy today. Should receive it in a week. This is our first projector and going to be setup in our living room for now. It will be used at night for movies only. I'm going to test it out on a white sheet hung in front of our Sony 60 inch to see how big we can go. I will be 9 feet from screen so any advise would be welcomed. Been looking at some of the powered elite screens 100 and 92 inch. I'm going to build a custom wall unit so the screen is hidden in the top bridge. So the screen will be lowered in front of the Sony.


But I'm going to play around with the projector first and if it doesn't suit us I will return it. I hope it works out and hopefully in a year it will be moved to a dedicated room.


----------



## hotjt133

You can do that, and XMBC as well. It will take a few seconds of blank screen for the switch so it will annoy someone, especially if you watch more shorter contents like 20min episode. So keep it permantly in 60hz has its merits, plus, I don't see much pull-donw or jadder problem when playing back 24hz content - had this discussion before but I still see no issue.


----------



## flint723




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbddvm*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7320#post_24206077
> 
> 
> I am about to purchase some glasses to use with my W1070. For those who have tried both, why should I pay $20 more for the 3ACTIVE glasses?
> 
> 
> 3ACTIVE glasses are $50 (Amazon)
> 
> 3DTV CORP glasses are $30 (eBay)


I would buy neither of those, at least not from ebay.

 

I own 2 pairs of each of the first two items on this page, either one is good.  They are both $58 for a pair.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=3dtv%20corp%203d%20glasses

 

The first one has non rechargeable batteries which can be handier to just replace when dead.

 

The 2nd one fits over prescription glasses better but has rechargeable batteries so you have to kind of pay attention and keep them charged.


----------



## CoxyUK


If I wish to save all settings prior to a firmware update using the service tool, can I use an RS232 to USB cable or will the program have a problem with that?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CoxyUK*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7320#post_24207758
> 
> 
> If I wish to save all settings prior to a firmware update using the service tool, can I use an RS232 to USB cable or will the program have a problem with that?



If you have the proper RS232 to USB cable you can both update the firmware and use the service tool to copy and then put back your settings. Many people do not have USB to 232 cable and prefer to write down the settings before the update. If you use the USB update the settings will be returned to factory default. I found it easier to just use the USB cable and write down the settings. It only took a minute to put them back in. I think it would take just as long to use the Service Tool. That being said if you have a special calibration the Service Tool could be handy.


----------



## bluer101

Just got my tracking number and it should be here tomorrow.


----------



## skoolpsyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7320#post_24207990
> 
> 
> Just got my tracking number and it should be here tomorrow.



congrats! mine is being delivered today! (short throw). nervous and excited; never bought a tv or pj without seeing it in person before, and the black levels concern me, and have no experience with short throw, but we'll see!


----------



## rwestley

We hear so much talk about black levels and I agree they are important. That being said other things are just as important such as shadow detail, brightness, color accuracy. I own both a JVC RS45 which is great for 2D movies that have jet black details. I also have the Benq 1070 which I bought mainly for 3D because the JVC shows ghosting. To my surprise I use the Benq for most tv viewing and some movies. I reserve the JVC for films with lots of black detail such and Skyfall, Pacific Rim, parts of Planet Earth, and the Dark Knight. . Properly set up the Benq has excellent color, good shadow detail, great sharpness,good brightness, and great 3D with no ghosting.. It is also much cheaper to operate compared to the lamp costs of the JVC. One cannot expect to get a $5,000 projector for under $1,000 but I have not found any other projector yet that provides more value for the money and I don't worry about using it because of the cost of lamps.


----------



## crazyhog

guys pls help. I'm new here and from Philippines. Loving my BenQ W1070 til I got worried with the recent issue I encountered. The lamp went off (black screen ). Lamp LED indicator is RED but power LED is green. After a few minutes, I press the power and it's back to normal. Happened 3x this week and I'm a bit concern. Here's the pics btw,

image.jpg 1258k .jpg file



on the manual, if power is off and the lamp is RED, it's for lamp replacement. But on my case, the power is Green! Hoping u can help me guys.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crazyhog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7320#post_24208390
> 
> 
> guys pls help. I'm new here and from Philippines. Loving my BenQ W1070 til I got worried with the recent issue I encountered. The lamp went off (black screen ). Lamp LED indicator is RED but power LED is green. After a few minutes, I press the power and it's back to normal. Happened 3x this week and I'm a bit concern. Here's the pics btw,
> 
> image.jpg 1258k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 
> on the manual, if power is off and the lamp is RED, it's for lamp replacement. But on my case, the power is Green! Hoping u can help me guys.



How old is your machine and where did you get it. I would suggest that if you bought it in the US call Benq support. It sounds like a lamp or fan issue.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skoolpsyk*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7320#post_24208206
> 
> 
> congrats! mine is being delivered today! (short throw). nervous and excited; never bought a tv or pj without seeing it in person before, and the black levels concern me, and have no experience with short throw, but we'll see!



I never buy without seeing either. I figured with Best Buy if its no good then it can be returned to store, win win. But I'm positive that all these other reviews and people cannot be false.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7320#post_24208335
> 
> 
> We hear so much talk about black levels and I agree they are important. That being said other things are just as important such as shadow detail, brightness, color accuracy. I own both a JVC RS45 which is great for 2D movies that have jet black details. I also have the Benq 1070 which I bought mainly for 3D because the JVC shows ghosting. To my surprise I use the Benq for most tv viewing and some movies. I reserve the JVC for films with lots of black detail such and Skyfall, Pacific Rim, parts of Planet Earth, and the Dark Knight. . Properly set up the Benq has excellent color, good shadow detail, great sharpness,good brightness, and great 3D with no ghosting.. It is also much cheaper to operate compared to the lamp costs of the JVC. One cannot expect to get a $5,000 projector for under $1,000 but I have not found any other projector yet that provides more value for the money and I don't worry about using it because of the cost of lamps.



That's great to hear. I have heard for the money it can't be beat.


I'm going to see how it does first and how big I can handle in the living room. If it's good then I need a screen, 3D player, and glasses.


----------



## skoolpsyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7320#post_24208569
> 
> 
> I never buy without seeing either. I figured with Best Buy if its no good then it can be returned to store, win win. But I'm positive that all these other reviews and people cannot be false.
> 
> That's great to hear. I have heard for the money it can't be beat.
> 
> 
> I'm going to see how it does first and how big I can handle in the living room. If it's good then I need a screen, 3D player, and glasses.



I strongly considered BB too, but ended up going with Amazon for the same price. They have always been really good about returns. But the deciding factor was that I saw some posts saying that the unit they had recently bought off Amazon had the most recent firmware, so I figured that increased my odds of getting that.


btw, how do you check the firmware version?


----------



## PC Parmera


The firmware version appears on the main menu, last item, easy to find.

I bought mine from Amazon, and I confirm that the unit that they've sent to me has the 1.07 firmware.


----------



## skoolpsyk

^thanks! I'm getting the 1080st, which I thought was 1.04 firmware, but now it seems it's up to 1.05. I'll let people know what I end up with in case they're considering Amazon...


EDIT: mine arrived with 1.04


----------



## PC Parmera


I have a question I didn't find here:

Theoretically, is there any difference in the picture quality as the size goes bigger? 

Is 100" better than 120"?


----------



## butie120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PC Parmera*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7320#post_24208706
> 
> 
> I have a question I didn't find here:
> 
> Theoretically, is there any difference in the picture quality as the size goes bigger?
> 
> 
> Is 100" better than 120"?



No, not at that size. You begin to start running into picture degradation once you move into the 250-300". But it also depends on the makeup of room, light control, projector lumens, etc. That's at least with these budget projectors. As you've noticed, projectors in theaters have no problem with a huge image, but those also cost thousands, thousands, and thousands of dollars.


----------



## butie120

And may I add that this is very encouraging that this PJ has been hovering at the $799 price point on Amazon for quite some time. Only wish my room could accommodate it. Now we just need for the 1080ST to start lowering in price. I did hear somewhere that there were replacements of these models along the way. Anyone know when this will be happening?


----------



## skoolpsyk

^I was waiting for the 1080ST to lower it's price too, but then I figured it probably doesn't sell near as many as the other, so the price may not drop as much...


And for the new models, I would think they would be at least a month or two away and then with the first runs there are always issues that need to be worked out. Since so many people and reviews have been positive I just went ahead and ordered it. Good luck!


----------



## ashabed


First post. I just got the BenQ W1070 from Amazon about a week ago. I've put it on a table and plugged it in to test it out, but want to get the ceiling wiring and screen painting done before mounting it to the ceiling. First time getting a projector so I don't have anything to compare it to. Not sure how to check which firmware version it is yet and haven't mucked around with the settings much yet either.


----------



## butie120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ashabed*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7350#post_24209477
> 
> 
> First post. I just got the BenQ W1070 from Amazon about a week ago. I've put it on a table and plugged it in to test it out, but want to get the ceiling wiring and screen painting done before mounting it to the ceiling. First time getting a projector so I don't have anything to compare it to. Not sure how to check which firmware version it is yet and haven't mucked around with the settings much yet either.



It's in the Menu settings, I believe the last tab. It will tell you which firmware it's running.


----------



## butie120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skoolpsyk*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7350#post_24209004
> 
> 
> ^I was waiting for the 1080ST to lower it's price too, but then I figured it probably doesn't sell near as many as the other, so the price may not drop as much...
> 
> 
> And for the new models, I would think they would be at least a month or two away and then with the first runs there are always issues that need to be worked out. Since so many people and reviews have been positive I just went ahead and ordered it. Good luck!



Oh. Did you order the 1080ST? I had it in my house for a few weeks from Best Buy. But...I had to return it because "we need some other things before we need a projector" says the wife. I saw it's at $899 today on Amazon. My hunch is that it won't go much lower than that.


----------



## practicalposts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crazyhog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7320#post_24208390
> 
> 
> guys pls help. I'm new here and from Philippines. Loving my BenQ W1070 til I got worried with the recent issue I encountered. The lamp went off (black screen ). Lamp LED indicator is RED but power LED is green. After a few minutes, I press the power and it's back to normal. Happened 3x this week and I'm a bit concern. Here's the pics btw,
> 
> image.jpg 1258k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 
> on the manual, if power is off and the lamp is RED, it's for lamp replacement. But on my case, the power is Green! Hoping u can help me guys.



I think there are 2 possibilities:


- if lamp housing is little loose, open the upper cover and tighten the housing

- if you loose power while it was running, when power comes back, it has to cool down lamp because you can turn it back on,

i know your situation is little different but i cannot think of anything else


----------



## skoolpsyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *butie120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7350#post_24209650
> 
> 
> Oh. Did you order the 1080ST? I had it in my house for a few weeks from Best Buy. But...I had to return it because "we need some other things before we need a projector" says the wife. I saw it's at $899 today on Amazon. My hunch is that it won't go much lower than that.



hey, thanks for the heads up! the price dropped since I ordered it, so I called Amazon and just got credited $54! I agree that is a pretty good price and I doubt it will get much lower.


sorry to hear you had to take yours back


----------



## timdafweak

Sorry if this has been answered earlier, but I can't seem to locate the post.


My projector came with 1.06, but I can't seem to play SBS 3D at any refresh rate other than 24Hz. Was the ability to playback 3D SBS @60Hz added in 1.07 or 1.08? It was my impression that 1.05 enabled that for W1070. Any insight would be greatly helpful.


----------



## Luis Ginorio

Hi guys, I currently have the Mits HC4000 but find it to be alittle to dark for my living room. I want to know if I replace it with the W1070 would I be upgrading or downgrading my overall picture? I would like a projector thats brighter then the HC4000 with comparable contrast for less then $1400. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timdafweak*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7350#post_24210234
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been answered earlier, but I can't seem to locate the post.
> 
> 
> My projector came with 1.06, but I can't seem to play SBS 3D at any refresh rate other than 24Hz. Was the ability to playback 3D SBS @60Hz added in 1.07 or 1.08? It was my impression that 1.05 enabled that for W1070. Any insight would be greatly helpful.



I believe you are correct that 1:05 enabled SBS3D. the later firmwares fixed other things. 1:06 fixed ISF not being able be saved.

Can't remember 1:07. 1.08. fixed noise and green color issue


----------



## filtor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PC Parmera*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7320#post_24208653
> 
> 
> The firmware version appears on the main menu, last item, easy to find.
> 
> I bought mine from Amazon, and I confirm that the unit that they've sent to me has the 1.07 firmware.



I got mine from Best Buy (price matched to Amazon) and it came with 1.07 also.


I got in for in-store pickup at BB -- didn't want Amazon's UPS delivery to drop it on my porch and leave...


----------



## Tommy Mang

I noticed among the firmware changes that with v1.08 "the green color issue" was fixed. Was this green color always visible, or only in certain instances?


----------



## dryasanne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7320#post_24208335
> 
> 
> Properly set up the Benq has excellent color, good shadow detail, great sharpness,good brightness, and great 3D with no ghosting.



I dont get colour setup right :-(


I have tried several "recomended Benq w1070 settings, even one from this forum, avsforum.com. No luck, my displayed images look as if beeing Sepia, with very litle colurs and not blistering sharp image.


What do I do wrong?


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tommy Mang*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7350#post_24213128
> 
> 
> I noticed among the firmware changes that with v1.08 "the green color issue" was fixed. Was this green color always visible, or only in certain instances?


There are several online reviews that reference it, particularly when discussing calibration.


My concern is that I used the withers settings as my baseline. If I upgrade beyond v1.06, I am assuming the green that I dialed back will now be really off. I'm happy with my current settings and have no real issues, so I'm leaving it alone.


----------



## Renron

I too am using the "Withers" settings as a base for my 1070.

If it ain't broke.....

Ron


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dryasanne*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7350#post_24213824
> 
> 
> I dont get colour setup right :-(
> 
> 
> I have tried several "recomended Benq w1070 settings, even one from this forum, avsforum.com. No luck, my displayed images look as if beeing Sepia, with very litle colurs and not blistering sharp image.
> 
> 
> What do I do wrong?



Without *any* changes in the default settings, color should look excellent out of the box in most modes, perhaps with the exception of Dynamic. You might be best served resetting the projector to the defaults, which you can do in the menu, and then putting it in Cinema. Also, are you projecting in a very dark room? Onto a screen or at least a white wall? You're either doing something wrong or your unit is defective, but for now the former seems more plausible.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7350#post_24215061
> 
> 
> Without *any* changes in the default settings, color should look excellent out of the box in most modes, perhaps with the exception of Dynamic. You might be best served resetting the projector to the defaults, which you can do in the menu, and then putting it in Cinema. Also, are you projecting in a very dark room? Onto a screen or at least a white wall? You're either doing something wrong or your unit is defective, but for now the former seems more plausible.



I would suggest as a start use the following settings out of the box. Try Cinema or Standard Brilliant Color off and Smart Eco.


----------



## Brajesh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Renron*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7350#post_24214253
> 
> 
> I too am using the "Withers" settings as a base for my 1070.
> 
> If it ain't broke.....
> 
> Ron


"Withers" setting? Named after someone, somewhere in this massive thread?


----------



## Renron

Withers settings;
http://www.avforums.com/forums/projectors/1761516-benq-w1070-reviewer-s-recommended-best-settings.html 


Sound and Vision settings:

http://www.soundandvision.com/content/benq-w1070-3d-dlp-projector-settings 


I like Steve Withers' settings better

Ron


----------



## fredxr2d2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Renron*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7350#post_24216157
> 
> 
> Withers settings;
> http://www.avforums.com/forums/projectors/1761516-benq-w1070-reviewer-s-recommended-best-settings.html
> 
> 
> Sound and Vision settings:
> 
> http://www.soundandvision.com/content/benq-w1070-3d-dlp-projector-settings
> 
> 
> I like Steve Withers' settings better
> 
> Ron



Withers' settings look much better to me too. I thought Sound and Vision was better than stock and then tried Withers' and was blown away by how amazing it looks. I also tweaked brightness/contrast via WOW disc to suit my particular viewing environment. I love my BenQ W1070 and watch it nearly every night...though the large screen has made me a PQ snob and blu-ray advocate.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fredxr2d2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7350#post_24216301
> 
> 
> Withers' settings look much better to me too. I thought Sound and Vision was better than stock and then tried Withers' and was blown away by how amazing it looks. I also tweaked brightness/contrast via WOW disc to suit my particular viewing environment. I love my BenQ W1070 and watch it nearly every night...though the large screen has made me a PQ snob and blu-ray advocate.



Do you find the fact that the projector clips above reference white and below reference black makes calibration challenging? I found it a bit frustrating to try to use Spears and Munsil for calibration given the clipping.


----------



## Jester435

Just got mine setup

 
 
 



I am still messing with settings, but this projector is awesome!


----------



## timdafweak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Renron*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7350#post_24216157
> 
> 
> Withers settings;
> http://www.avforums.com/forums/projectors/1761516-benq-w1070-reviewer-s-recommended-best-settings.html
> 
> 
> Sound and Vision settings:
> 
> http://www.soundandvision.com/content/benq-w1070-3d-dlp-projector-settings
> 
> 
> I like Steve Withers' settings better
> 
> Ron



I too am following Withers' settings in 2D. I looked but does anyone know whether Steve ever posted his 3D settings?


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jester435*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7350#post_24216503
> 
> 
> Just got mine setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great. What size screen is that and mount?
> 
> 
> 
> I am still messing with settings, but this projector is awesome!


----------



## Jester435

110" Elite Screen & super cheap mount off amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000IDC0K2/ref=oh_details_o07_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 


Wish I would have spent more money on the mount personally. It was a beast trying to get everything lined up


----------



## dryasanne

Withers here too just now. Looks better. But still not glossy deep dark bright colours. More like them old worn

Sepia films, them colored ones ;(


This might be due to


a. I am used to watching the movies on a samsung 51" plasma. 2011 model


B. Since my 1070 is upside down on top of a bookcase. I am unable to set focus precisely. Have ordered a ceiling mount to remedy this.


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jester435*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7350#post_24216503
> 
> 
> Just got mine setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still messing with settings, but this projector is awesome!



Nice! Now you've got to darken those walls and ceiling around the screen










Btw, I have the exact same screen and mount. That mount really was a b**ch.


----------



## Jester435




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7350#post_24216677
> 
> 
> Nice! Now you've got to darken those walls and ceiling around the screen



This is a temporary Rental. Will be buying or building in the next year. I will do an actual theater room. Then this BenQ will go into our master bedroom.


honestly the white walls and ceiling dont bother us at all. I thought it would, but it doesnt


----------



## Tommy Mang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jester435*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7350#post_24216503
> 
> 
> Just got mine setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still messing with settings, but this projector is awesome!



Nice setup! Enjoy ;-)


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jester435*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7350#post_24216687
> 
> 
> This is a temporary Rental. Will be buying or building in the next year. I will do an actual theater room. Then this BenQ will go into our master bedroom.
> 
> 
> honestly the white walls and ceiling dont bother us at all. I thought it would, but it doesnt



Since this is a temporary rental I suggest that you consider dark walls in your next setup. You will not believe the difference. I made the change and would never go back.


----------



## timdafweak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jester435*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7350#post_24216625
> 
> 
> 110" Elite Screen & super cheap mount off amazon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000IDC0K2/ref=oh_details_o07_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> Wish I would have spent more money on the mount personally. It was a beast trying to get everything lined up



Ha That's the exact one I bought too, and had such a difficult time mounting the damned thing. I ended up returning it and splurging on a Peerless system. My gosh, what a difference! It went up so quickly, and adjustments are a snap. LOVE it.


----------



## THe_Flash

This was my first projector, screen, and mount. If there was one thing I learned and was thankful for by reading these forums ahead of time, it was to not go cheap on the mount. I bought the Peerless mount which made life easy, but I know that others highly recommended the Outlaw mount as well.


----------



## darthjoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7380#post_24219516
> 
> 
> This was my first projector, screen, and mount. If there was one thing I learned and was thankful for by reading these forums ahead of time, it was to not go cheap on the mount. I bought the Peerless mount which made life easy, but I know that others highly recommended the Outlaw mount as well.



Do you have a link to the mount your purchased? I'll be installing this in a newly constructed theater room in about a month.


----------



## dan webster

I am helping a friend who is opening a sports bar. The 1070 comes recommended from several people including Mike from avs science. I just want to be certain aboutt the vertical lens shift range. the pj will be ceiling mounted. From what i gather i should have the lens of the pj even or slightly higher than the top of the screen, since using the shift will lower the picture a few inches. I was not sure if the 1080 st might be a better choice.


----------



## THe_Flash

It is this one, although I bought it in white: http://www.amazon.com/Peerless-PRGUNV-Precision-Universal-Projector/dp/B000TXNS6G/ref=cm_sw_em_r_dp_Kqc2sb07ZW8B2W8C_tt


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7380#post_24220461
> 
> 
> It is this one, although I bought it in white: http://www.amazon.com/Peerless-PRGUNV-Precision-Universal-Projector/dp/B000TXNS6G/ref=cm_sw_em_r_dp_Kqc2sb07ZW8B2W8C_tt



The Peerless mount is really nice with one *major* shortcoming. If you ceiling mount it, there's no yaw adjustment unless you loosen the anchor bolts that attach it to the ceiling (which is what Peerless expects you to do). It's like the engineers forgot we live in a three-dimensional world! The idea that you would loosen and retighten the anchors anytime you needed a few degrees of yaw adjustment is nutty in my opinion. If you mount it on a threaded extension pipe, then you have the option of rotating it on the pipe threads for yaw. Also, FYI, that's the old model of that mount, no longer available in white, there's a new model which offers the same functionality but is cheaper for Peerless to manufacture (and looks a bit less nice), http://www.amazon.com/Peerless-PRGUNV-PRG-PRO-Universal-Projector/dp/B00BVW69LA/ref=dp_ob_title_ce 


I ended up going with the Chief RSMAU, the mini version of the larger RPM. The design is excellent, while it doesn't offer the fine-grained gearing of the Peerless, it still works well, and crucially it offers a real yaw adjustment. The major downside of the Chief is the universal mounting system, the interface between the projector and mount is pretty flimsy. Chief offers custom mounting plates which fix that, and one should be available for the W1070 shortly, the only caveat there is that it adds an additional cost. The one other caveat on the Chief is that the four-screw design doesn't allow you to mount it onto a single stud, I ended up designing a simple custom metal plate that allowed the four-screw design to be mated with two anchor bolts into a stud. Here's the mount (best price I found, too): http://www.thefinalclick.com/Chief-RSMAU-Universal-Mini-Elite-Projector-Mount--Black_p_86403.html 


Hope that's helpful!


----------



## bighvy76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dan webster*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7380#post_24220442
> 
> 
> I am helping a friend who is opening a sports bar. The 1070 comes recommended from several people including Mike from avs science. I just want to be certain aboutt the vertical lens shift range. the pj will be ceiling mounted. From what i gather i should have the lens of the pj even or slightly higher than the top of the screen, since using the shift will lower the picture a few inches. I was not sure if the 1080 st might be a better choice.


around 3" above the viewing part if the screen u get a couple of inches of downward adjustment


----------



## dan webster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7380#post_24220786
> 
> 
> around 3" above the viewing part if the screen u get a couple of inches of downward adjustment


Great that is what i thought, thanks


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7380#post_24220670
> 
> 
> If you mount it on a threaded extension pipe, then you have the option of rotating it on the pipe threads for yaw.


I guess I never really thought of that as a negative, as I knew I was going to have to use a pipe as an extender in order for the projector to clear the in wall air duct. I measured from the mount to where it needed to clear, bought a pipe for $7 and was done. All things considered, I'd take buying the pipe if it means I get to keep the precision gears for fine adjustment. That said, the yaw adjustment might be more critical to others than it was to me in my setup.


----------



## Rew452

Don't forget PVC pipe; very easy to size in length and glue on treaded end.


Paint any color you like.


Cheers

Rew


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7380#post_24221868
> 
> 
> I guess I never really thought of that as a negative, as I knew I was going to have to use a pipe as an extender in order for the projector to clear the in wall air duct. I measured from the mount to where it needed to clear, bought a pipe for $7 and was done. All things considered, I'd take buying the pipe if it means I get to keep the precision gears for fine adjustment. That said, the yaw adjustment might be more critical to others than it was to me in my setup.



The Peerless precision gears are nice, and while rotating the mount on the pipe threads isn't as slick (optimum would be precision gears in all three dimensions), it's far better than having to loosen the anchor bolts.


The Chief mount has a kind of quasi-precision gearing system for all three axes, there are teeth, but instead of gears meeting them, you just insert a Philips screwdriver into a hole to crank them. It's definitely not as slick as the Peerless gears, but it works well in practice, there's a reason the larger RPM mount (the RSM is just a downsized version of it) is so popular with installers.


----------



## Jester435




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7350#post_24218717
> 
> 
> Since this is a temporary rental I suggest that you consider dark walls in your next setup. You will not believe the difference. I made the change and would never go back.



This isn't my first rodeo when it comes to theater rooms. I helped design my parents theater room in their home in Southern Utah. It was thousands of dollars seats 10. I totally agree that dark sound proof acoustic walls are the way to go, but since this is a secondary residence. I am not spending anymore money on this rental. I already have to fix all the holes I am putting into the walls when I leave.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timdafweak*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7350#post_24219248
> 
> 
> Ha That's the exact one I bought too, and had such a difficult time mounting the damned thing. I ended up returning it and splurging on a Peerless system. My gosh, what a difference! It went up so quickly, and adjustments are a snap. LOVE it.



It was a pain to install and align, but is the totally worth it for the price. Maybe took me 30min to get it to work and tighten it.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7380#post_24219516
> 
> 
> This was my first projector, screen, and mount. If there was one thing I learned and was thankful for by reading these forums ahead of time, it was to not go cheap on the mount. I bought the Peerless mount which made life easy, but I know that others highly recommended the Outlaw mount as well.



No way I am spending $100 on a mount when a $25 dollar mount works fine. Since this is a rental and I wanted to go as cheap as possible. doesnt make sense to spend that kind of money on a projector mount. When I build out a theater the budget will be very different and I wont be buying a BenQ budget projector. Honestly I bought this thing hoping it will last me 1-2yrs and then go in a master bedroom or kids playroom.


I am very stoked with the price and performance. Put a theater in a media room for $100 bucks. Projector, Mount, and Screen.


----------



## rwestley

"This isn't my first rodeo when it comes to theater rooms. I helped design my parents theater room in their home in Southern Utah. It was thousands of dollars seats 10. I totally agree that dark sound proof acoustic walls are the way to go, but since this is a secondary residence. I am not spending anymore money on this rental. I already have to fix all the holes I am putting into the walls when I leave."


I did not expect you to change anything in the rental I was thinking of your next permanent residence. It would be a waste to spend money on a short term rental.


----------



## chaka2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7350#post_24216483
> 
> 
> Do you find the fact that the projector clips above reference white and below reference black makes calibration challenging? I found it a bit frustrating to try to use Spears and Munsil for calibration given the clipping.



Change HDMI settings to PC instead of Video or Auto and the clipping will not occur provided your source device is not clipping the signal on output.


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chaka2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7380#post_24222808
> 
> 
> Change HDMI settings to PC instead of Video or Auto and the clipping will not occur provided your source device is not clipping the signal on output.


I'm assuming you should also set the source output to RGB as well?


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chaka2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7380#post_24222808
> 
> 
> Change HDMI settings to PC instead of Video or Auto and the clipping will not occur provided your source device is not clipping the signal on output.



I figured out that if I set my Panasonic DMP-BDT210 bluray player to output RGB Standard, and my Benq projector to input a PC Signal, I get no clipping. But that seemed to cause degradation of the image, plus some kind of handshake issue which manifested itself in a few ways, include some image-processing quirks and the analog audio outs on the bluray player turning off. I was able to recover by resetting the bluray player and returning the projector to normal settings, but now I'm a bit leery of further experimentation. Are most folks using this projector set to input a PC Signal to avoid the clipping?


----------



## chaka2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7380#post_24222864
> 
> 
> I'm assuming you should also set the source output to RGB as well?



Output setting from a bluray player should be YCbCr. Output from a PC should be RGB because that is the color space used by computer systems. On a PC, video files that are encoded as YCbCr are converted to RGB on playback. If you output YCbCr from your computer, yet another conversion will take place in the graphics card to convert the RGB information back to YCbCr. Whether or not a computer will output below black or whiter than white would depend on on many things including which graphics card is being used, the graphics card settings and driver used, which program and settings are used in the video playback and conversion, and so forth.


----------



## chaka2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7380#post_24223289
> 
> 
> I figured out that if I set my Panasonic DMP-BDT210 bluray player to output RGB Standard, and my Benq projector to input a PC Signal, I get no clipping. But that seemed to cause degradation of the image, plus some kind of handshake issue which manifested itself in a few ways, include some image-processing quirks and the analog audio outs on the bluray player turning off. I was able to recover by resetting the bluray player and returning the projector to normal settings, but now I'm a bit leery of further experimentation. Are most folks using this projector set to input a PC Signal to avoid the clipping?



Changing the HDMI setting to PC does not change the signal to a different type, it only changes how the projector interprets the levels for display (either limited or full). A new calibration would be necessary when making these changes. You may be experiencing image processing problems because the player is converting the video to RGB. Switch to YCbCr and see if that improves the image.


----------



## bluer101

I got my projector today. It was manufactured in Sept 13, backlit remote, and firmware 1.06. I set it up in a flat surface and projected it on a 92" cardboard wrapped in a white sheet. The picture is very impressive even with the wrinkles in the sheet. I used it for about 3 hours so far. I have it in Cinema, ECO, and BC off. One thing I do notice when the bluray player changes resolutions I get a quick second color distortion, like from menu to start of film.


I watched a bunch of films, watched HD cable, SD cable, and some online xbox 360 matches. I have to say it is very good for the price. I do notice the RBE on darker scenes if I move my eyes back and forth real quick but it is not that bad. I noticed after I switched from smart Eco to Eco almost all are gone. Now time to pick or make a screen.


----------



## Tommy Mang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7380#post_24223590
> 
> 
> One thing I do notice when the bluray player changes resolutions I get a quick second color distortion, like from menu to start of film.
> 
> 
> I watched a bunch of films, watched HD cable, SD cable, and some online xbox 360 matches. I have to say it is very good for the price. I do notice the RBE on darker scenes if I move my eyes back and forth real quick but it is not that bad. I noticed after I switched from smart Eco to Eco almost all are gone. Now time to pick or make a screen.



I also have these color distortions (lasts not longer than a second) when I start a movie from my media streamer. I have v1.06, maybe it has been fixed with later versions?


Regarding the RBE, in the beginning I did find it very annoying... but after 5 months I almost got used to it, or mayby it got less visible. Just don't think about it too much and enjoy the movie ;-)


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tommy Mang*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7380#post_24224325
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the RBE, in the beginning I did find it very annoying... but after 5 months I almost got used to it, or mayby it got less visible. Just don't think about it too much and enjoy the movie ;-)
Click to expand...

 

I think the problem is when you first notice it you keep on provoking it by 'looking for' it. Then, as you settle down with the PJ you stop looking for it and so you don't see it all that much. I ended up seeing it about twice, briefly, in a typical movie. Nothing to worry about really.


----------



## skoolpsyk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dryasanne*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7350#post_24213824
> 
> 
> I dont get colour setup right :-(
> 
> 
> I have tried several "recomended Benq w1070 settings, even one from this forum, avsforum.com. No luck, my displayed images look as if beeing Sepia, with very litle colurs and not blistering sharp image.
> 
> 
> What do I do wrong?



I've been having the same concerns on my 1080st. All the recommended settings on the forum and all the out of the box settings gave me a picture that I wouldn't quite describe as "sepia" but as "jaundiced", if you know that term. I don't know if it is related to the "green issue" folks are referring to or not.


BUT, last night I found something that worked for me: setting the color temp to "cool". It made the menus look a bit odd, but it made the actual picture look much better, every scene didn't have that strange brownish/yellowish/greenish coloring to it.


Try Standard with color at cool, gamma at 2.4 and just watch the picture for a while and see if that helps and then go from there. Good luck!


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tommy Mang*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7380#post_24224325
> 
> 
> I also have these color distortions (lasts not longer than a second) when I start a movie from my media streamer. I have v1.06, maybe it has been fixed with later versions?
> 
> 
> Regarding the RBE, in the beginning I did find it very annoying... but after 5 months I almost got used to it, or mayby it got less visible. Just don't think about it too much and enjoy the movie ;-)



Yes it flashes so quick but it's there. I think it does it when changing resolutions.


I was just testing the projector on the floor last night and using the built in speaker. I have to say the speaker is not bad if you do a temp setup for a slide show being portable.


----------



## bluer101

Quick question as I have never setup 3D ever. Now with the 1070, Sony bluray player below, and glasses what settings do I need to do? On the projector, player, and glasses?


This is the player I'm looking at.

http://www.costco.com/Sony-BDPBX510-3D-Wi-Fi-Blu-rayDVD-Player.product.100044304.html 


These are the glasses that everyone recommends. Which would you choose?

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=3dtv%20corp%203d%20glasses 

http://www.dimensionaloptics.com/DLP_Link.aspx 


Thank you.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7380#post_24226351
> 
> 
> Quick question as I have never setup 3D ever. Now with the 1070, Sony bluray player below, and glasses what settings do I need to do? On the projector, player, and glasses?
> 
> 
> This is the player I'm looking at.
> 
> http://www.costco.com/Sony-BDPBX510-3D-Wi-Fi-Blu-rayDVD-Player.product.100044304.html
> 
> 
> These are the glasses that everyone recommends. Which would you choose?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=3dtv%20corp%203d%20glasses
> 
> http://www.dimensionaloptics.com/DLP_Link.aspx
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Both of the two DLP glasses on the link are great and both are 2 pairs for $58. The newer ones are the lighter second pair and I find them more comfortable. Both block the red flash very well


----------



## fredxr2d2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7380#post_24226351
> 
> 
> Quick question as I have never setup 3D ever. Now with the 1070, Sony bluray player below, and glasses what settings do I need to do? On the projector, player, and glasses?
> 
> 
> This is the player I'm looking at.
> 
> http://www.costco.com/Sony-BDPBX510-3D-Wi-Fi-Blu-rayDVD-Player.product.100044304.html
> 
> 
> These are the glasses that everyone recommends. Which would you choose?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=3dtv%20corp%203d%20glasses
> 
> http://www.dimensionaloptics.com/DLP_Link.aspx
> 
> 
> Thank you.



I have the dimensional optics ones and they are excellent. Also, their customer service is top notch (mine were slightly delayed in getting to me, but I got an email reply from the President of the company assuring me they'd be there and even upgrading me to expedited shipping).


----------



## bighvy76

I have the dementional optics one also they are great I think I got 2 pair for 99.00. Comes with cases and chargers.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7380#post_24226638
> 
> 
> I have the dementional optics one also they are great I think I got 2 pair for 99.00. Comes with cases and chargers.



I also have these along with the others I recommended. They are great. The dimensional Optics come with a nice case as stated buy are less comfortable than the new ones from 3DTV.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chaka2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7380#post_24223379
> 
> 
> Changing the HDMI setting to PC does not change the signal to a different type, it only changes how the projector interprets the levels for display (either limited or full). A new calibration would be necessary when making these changes. You may be experiencing image processing problems because the player is converting the video to RGB. Switch to YCbCr and see if that improves the image.



Are you saying you get no clipping when you output YCbCr from your bluray and input PC Signal on the projector? I'm pretty sure I still got clipping when I did that, the only way to get no clipping was to also change the Bluray to output RGB. And my Bluray player is not known to clip with other projectors, and reviews identify the W1070 as clipping, so I'm pretty confident the issue is our projector rather than my player.


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7380#post_24227289
> 
> 
> ...the only way to get no clipping was to also change the Bluray to output RGB.


I can confirm a similar experience. I would have to say that I get less clipping as opposed to none however. That said, selecting the PC option for HDMI really ruins the picture with an unnatural white haze, so I don't use it. I'll take the darker picture with better colors and live with the clipping for now.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7380#post_24227952
> 
> 
> I can confirm a similar experience. I would have to say that I get less clipping as opposed to none however. That said, selecting the PC option for HDMI really ruins the picture with an unnatural white haze, so I don't use it. I'll take the darker picture with better colors and live with the clipping for now.



My experience exactly. I've resigned myself to the clipping for now, and in real-world usage (as opposed to calibration slides), am quite happy with the image produced.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7110#post_24136061
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7110#post_24136008
> 
> 
> AMEN!! I watched Disney's "A Christmas Carol" on my father-in-law's 6 year old Panasonic 720p 52" plasma and couldn't believe how stunning the picture was. Because many scenes are very dark the much higher contrast of the Plasma gives the image a richness and depth that the cheap DLP projectors can't even come close to matching. On the other hand, watching the four Disney "Tinkerbell" movies over Christmas (yes, that's right) on the projector was simply stunning because of the brightly lit, saturated colors.
> 
> 
> Unless you have the money (or throw distance) for a serious home theater projector there will be significant compromises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have 2007 model plasma that has superior blacks than the 1070. If I watch JUST the projector for a while (or my cheapie 37" LCD), I start to get used to it a little bit and not mind it as much, but as soon as I watch something on my plasma and go back to the projector I'm
Click to expand...


Duh, of course plasmas have better blacks, if you buy an 800 dollar projector that can do a 1080p / 3D image at 130 inches, you can't really complain. I paid $1500 for my panny plasma in 2008, after a month of owning this BenQ, I sold it for 400 bucks. So my projector cost me about 450$, and has so far given me 2000 hours of trouble free operation, sitting 15 feet away.


Plasmas have better blacks than even commercial THX cinemas I think, and if you want a home PJ with better blacks, you need to spend at least double, but then you'll have much worse input lag and crosstalk in 3D (if you care about 3D). input lag is important for gamers.


I just installed the 1.08, I was hoping to hack some 1080p / 72hz with it but no luck.


----------



## rwestley

I don't know of any projector that will equal some of the new Plasmas. Even a $5,000 projector might come close but still will not be there. The same is true for your local theaters projector. Texas Instrument the only maker of DLP chips does not have a real incentive to work on new chips since the market is not that large. Some home projectors like the expensive JVC's or Sony's do have better blacks but at a high cost. The good thing is that on most films other things are also important including color balance, sharpness, brightness and other things. The 1070 has most of these attributes at a price below $1,000. That is the reason why I own two projectors. I use the 1070 for most viewing and for 2D films with a lot of black scenes I use the JVC. Having said the above I feel that most people will be extremely happy with the 1070. How many people buy LCD sets which often don't have great blacks.


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24228931
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7110#post_24136061
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7110#post_24136008
> 
> 
> AMEN!! I watched Disney's "A Christmas Carol" on my father-in-law's 6 year old Panasonic 720p 52" plasma and couldn't believe how stunning the picture was. Because many scenes are very dark the much higher contrast of the Plasma gives the image a richness and depth that the cheap DLP projectors can't even come close to matching. On the other hand, watching the four Disney "Tinkerbell" movies over Christmas (yes, that's right) on the projector was simply stunning because of the brightly lit, saturated colors.
> 
> 
> Unless you have the money (or throw distance) for a serious home theater projector there will be significant compromises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have 2007 model plasma that has superior blacks than the 1070. If I watch JUST the projector for a while (or my cheapie 37" LCD), I start to get used to it a little bit and not mind it as much, but as soon as I watch something on my plasma and go back to the projector I'm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Duh, of course plasmas have better blacks, if you buy an 800 dollar projector that can do a 1080p / 3D image at 130 inches, you can't really complain. I paid $1500 for my panny plasma in 2008, after a month of owning this BenQ, I sold it for 400 bucks. So my projector cost me about 450$, and has so far given me 2000 hours of trouble free operation, sitting 15 feet away.
> 
> 
> Plasmas have better blacks than even commercial THX cinemas I think, and if you want a home PJ with better blacks, you need to spend at least double, but then you'll have much worse input lag and crosstalk in 3D (if you care about 3D). input lag is important for gamers.
> 
> 
> I just installed the 1.08, I was hoping to hack some 1080p / 72hz with it but no luck.
Click to expand...


I'm not complaining, and I was in no way saying this projector should be comparable to a plasma (in terms of contrast) or was I expecting it to be. This projector is phenomenol and I don't regret buying it for a second. I was replying to some posts that were referring to black level and how it compared to a plasma.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimeTime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24228931
> 
> 
> Plasmas have better blacks than even commercial THX cinemas I think,,,,


An interesting thing, this: What is the "standard" for Home Theater viewing?


You would think that the standard would be.... the local cinema house, not a plasma display. George Lucas and his THX regime would certainly say so.


Do you like that blinding LED brilliance that makes you reach for the shades? THX will say that it's way over the 16-fL brightness "standard." But if you like it, go for it. Besides, that modest 16-fL level is more of a practical consideration for the limits of projection illumination in a large theater.


Like that black-hole Kuro plasma darkness? You will rarely see that in a moviehouse with the limitations of ambient lighting and cinematography. Contrast ratios in the cinema are nowhere near those of flatpanel displays. So what?


"Standards" are fine for keeping color hues somewhat consistent between displays. But even color level is subjective. Want more color? Crank up the Saturation. Want more pop and luminance? There's the Contrast knob. Want less shudder during camera motion? Switch on the Frame Interpolation, if you have it.


In reality, the "standard" is whatever you think it should be. And by now most people here have been through several generations of display technology and have become aware of what they like and don't like.


----------



## chaka2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7380#post_24227289
> 
> 
> Are you saying you get no clipping when you output YCbCr from your bluray and input PC Signal on the projector? I'm pretty sure I still got clipping when I did that, the only way to get no clipping was to also change the Bluray to output RGB. And my Bluray player is not known to clip with other projectors, and reviews identify the W1070 as clipping, so I'm pretty confident the issue is our projector rather than my player.



No, it is definitely not the projector. Here is a trusted review at http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/projectors/projectors-reviews/benq-w1070-projector/all-pages.html that stated:


"When using the HDMI input, color and tint controls are disabled, so unless you have calibration equipment, all that you will be configuring on the BenQ are the brightness, contrast, and sharpness controls. Setting those is much easier when Whiter-than-White and Blacker-than-Black are visible, but those are clipped by default. They can be made visible by setting the HDMI Mode to PC from Auto, which I would recommend doing.


I'd also recommend sending all your content in the YCbCr 4:4:4 colorspace. Using 4:2:2, the BenQ used lower quality filtering on chroma detail, and the timing was misaligned by half a pixel. Using RGB produced similar results, but 4:4:4 was handled properly and should be used if possible."


I saw a couple of other reviews remarking about the clipping but I am sure they were not aware to change the settings. I am using an Oppo player and there is no clipping. Switching between PC and Video settings and comparing the image is meaningless without calibrating, the Brightness and Contrast settings will need to be set at different values to produce a similar appearance for the different modes. I don't understand why you said you are "pretty sure" that you were still getting clipping, if you are using a calibration disc, clipping levels above 235 will be obvious because you will not see the bars from 235 to 255 no matter how much you adjust Contrast.


Is your projector connected directly to the player? An AV receiver can also limit the range of signals passed through it.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24229692
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24228931
> 
> 
> Duh, of course plasmas have better blacks, if you buy an 800 dollar projector that can do a 1080p / 3D image at 130 inches, you can't really complain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be clear, I don't think anyone expects the W1070 to have better blacks than a good plasma. My point was simply that on dark scenes the two aren't even in the same universe. (And just so you know for future posts, the word "Duh" is very offensive.)
Click to expand...


Offensive how? It means precisely what it's supposed to mean, that comparing this projector to a plasma in terms of black levels was obviously inappropriate to the point of being absurd, which you yourself just admitted. Saying absurd, impertinent things is likely to earn a few well-deserved "duhs" on the internet, that's just the way it is.


I'm a huge fan of plasmas too, I just think this BenQ at both the price and numerous other benefits, is in a different universe in terms of dollar-for-dollar value. It's like having your own theater, literally. For the ticket price of 40 commercial movie screenings, you can own one yourself that you can watch for 6000 hours before replacing a bulb. So what if the black levels are inferior, they are also inferior to a plasma in a commercial cinema as well, and that's like comparing apples to spaceships. 6000 hours for 800$ when movies are like 15$ for an hour and a half, is 13 cents per hour, compared to 7.50 an hour at a movie theater. It's 57 times better value to buy your own projector than seeing the same movie at the cinema. Owning a plasma cannot compare to a projector at any available size, it's a different market entirely, a different "universe" as you put it.


The Benq gives me a picture size six times the size for 1/2 the price I originally paid for my plasma, and has very low lag for gaming as well, especially in 3D it looks incredible (though only at 720p, I tried overclocking this puppy to support better Hz in 3D framepacking, I wonder if SBS 60hz / 1080p is the best way to game on this monitor. Probably. I might try to make a custom rez and up the Hz at bit, to like 72hz or so).


Does anyone here know if you make a custom widescreen resolution in windows, from the basis of a 1080p base resolution, if the signal still uses the same 1080p/60 bandwidth? That would be dumb, but I'm guessing that's how it's done so that the signal always remains as if it there 1080p/60 in 16:9, and the black pixels are still transmitted over the wire. Because if they aren't, then the Hz should be uppable, perhaps with CRU and/or firmware hacks. I'm going to try 720p / 120hz tonight, and then maybe 900p / 72hz which has identical bandwidth (unless the 900p signal from my PC is actually just a 1080p signal with black in it).


----------



## dryasanne

Its all about the khazi 


I have some peculiar memories concerning them movie theaters, last time I attended one, was late in the spring 1977.

I might have had one or two visits later on, but thats well over ten years ago.


So my Benq 1070 at first indeed resembled these films of that 1970 age, like Saturday Night Fever, the Deep and Airport 77. Now that I am beginning to learn how to adjust it, even todays movies, like Riddick, Hobbit and Elysium looks contamporary, well that Elysium reminded me more of the style of A Bridge Too Far....


The reason why I got me this hometheatre, is my kidneys, or lack of. I had them replaced a few years ago. Thats why this small house is ever important. And I hate wandering out of a big screen movie theatre just to empty that small pint that bothers me so.


So, for me and my condition, this big screen at home is the best that has happened ever, I was thinking of it ten years ago, then it was way too expensive.


This Benq 1070 and a "cheap" Grandview 106" manual screen, I can of my whole heart recommend to everyone, this is indeed a really big adventure waiting for you! I cannot see any bright future for them old tellies now, all the time such high quality projectors can be bought so cheap in a store near you....


----------



## filtor

Blacks - schmacks... my Panny plasma gives me blacks -- my 1070 gives me a 100" pic spectacularly.


----------



## dryasanne

So lets keep off this khazi for a while, lets shake hands 


Handshaking, hdmi. Reviewers tell me that Benq w1070 has slow handshaking. What does that mean ?? What should I put it on ?


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dryasanne*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24233314
> 
> 
> So lets keep off this khazi for a while, lets shake hands
> 
> 
> Handshaking, hdmi. Reviewers tell me that Benq w1070 has slow handshaking. What does that mean ?? What should I put it on ?



Basically when you're switching between inputs or loading up a blu ray (on the ps3 anyway) the projector will "search for source" for a few seconds and will flash into a blank blue screen. It slows things down a bit, but it's not a big deal to me at least.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Renron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24234401
> 
> 
> and will flash into a blank blue screen.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk



Interesting.......my screen turns Black (ish) ................ really a dark grey. It won't display plasma blacks. (jk)


BTW, what does Khazi mean? as in komma Khazi?


----------



## dryasanne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Renron*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24234674
> 
> 
> Khazi?




****house....


----------



## flint723




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dryasanne*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24233314
> 
> 
> So lets keep off this khazi for a while, lets shake hands
> 
> 
> Handshaking, hdmi. Reviewers tell me that Benq w1070 has slow handshaking. What does that mean ?? What should I put it on ?


One thing I noticed when I went from 1.05 firmware to 1.08 was the "handshake" time was cut in half.  Now it's about 3-4 sec to switch sources (both of my sources are pcs)


----------



## bluer101

I just ordered my screen and mount.


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flint723*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24235325
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dryasanne*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24233314
> 
> 
> So lets keep off this khazi for a while, lets shake hands
> 
> 
> Handshaking, hdmi. Reviewers tell me that Benq w1070 has slow handshaking. What does that mean ?? What should I put it on ?
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I noticed when I went from 1.05 firmware to 1.08 was the "handshake" time was cut in half.  Now it's about 3-4 sec to switch sources (both of my sources are pcs)
Click to expand...


1.06 addressed the handshake issue, it says, like you did, a noticeable change.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldlostcory

This is probably a stupid question but I'm looking to upgrade from my Sanyo Z4 to a new sub $1k projector. I mainly watch hockey/football, movies and some gaming. 92 inch screen at about 9ft. Will I see a significant improvement going to the W1070? Trying to justify picking one up when my bulb hasn't burned out yet(at about 2500 hours).


----------



## dryasanne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24235583
> 
> 
> 1.06 addressed the handshake issue, it says, like you did, a noticeable change.



Hmm, now Im really in a bad spot, my Benq 1070 is manufactured in June 2013. And it is 1.05.

To upgrade it, well if I cant do it by myself, I am stuck, to send it out of question


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oldlostcory*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24236076
> 
> 
> This is probably a stupid question but I'm looking to upgrade from my Sanyo Z4 to a new sub $1k projector. I mainly watch hockey/football, movies and some gaming. 92 inch screen at about 9ft. Will I see a significant improvement going to the W1070? Trying to justify picking one up when my bulb hasn't burned out yet(at about 2500 hours).



I owned a Z4 years ago and you will be shocked at the difference with the 1070.


----------



## flint723


I had an interesting experience today.  But first a back story.  I've had the w1070 a while now, 8 months or so.  I have it on BOC with a 127" image.  Throw was 11'1" to the lens, that's as far back as I could go in my room   That throw and picture size put my zoom about 3/4 of the way to max.  I was very happy with the 2d picture but recently I bought some 3d blu-rays and was disappointed with the brightness of the picture in 3d.

 

So I've been aware that the projector is the brightest at max zoom, but I didn't think it would be that noticeable.  Today I moved my Pj 7 inches closer to the screen and at max zoom it has the same picture size, 127".  I was blown away by how much brighter it looked in 3d.  According to the projectorcentral calculator this is only a brightness increase of 1FL but I feel like 1FL would not be that noticeable.  After calibrating contrast and brightness again, I noticed that black levels in 2d did suffer but I guess that's a trade off I am ok with.

 

So guys if any of you are hurting for lumens this may be an option.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chaka2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24231731
> 
> 
> No, it is definitely not the projector. Here is a trusted review at http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/projectors/projectors-reviews/benq-w1070-projector/all-pages.html that stated:
> 
> 
> "When using the HDMI input, color and tint controls are disabled, so unless you have calibration equipment, all that you will be configuring on the BenQ are the brightness, contrast, and sharpness controls. Setting those is much easier when Whiter-than-White and Blacker-than-Black are visible, but those are clipped by default. They can be made visible by setting the HDMI Mode to PC from Auto, which I would recommend doing.
> 
> 
> I'd also recommend sending all your content in the YCbCr 4:4:4 colorspace. Using 4:2:2, the BenQ used lower quality filtering on chroma detail, and the timing was misaligned by half a pixel. Using RGB produced similar results, but 4:4:4 was handled properly and should be used if possible."
> 
> 
> I saw a couple of other reviews remarking about the clipping but I am sure they were not aware to change the settings. I am using an Oppo player and there is no clipping. Switching between PC and Video settings and comparing the image is meaningless without calibrating, the Brightness and Contrast settings will need to be set at different values to produce a similar appearance for the different modes. I don't understand why you said you are "pretty sure" that you were still getting clipping, if you are using a calibration disc, clipping levels above 235 will be obvious because you will not see the bars from 235 to 255 no matter how much you adjust Contrast.
> 
> 
> Is your projector connected directly to the player? An AV receiver can also limit the range of signals passed through it.



I am feeding the projector directly from a Panasonic DMP-BDT210 Bluray player. I checked tonight, inputting PC Signal still clips, in order to not clip I have to output RGB also. Others on this forum suggest the same is true with Oppo players, and also that the Panny doesn't clip with other projectors.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dryasanne*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24236106
> 
> 
> Hmm, now Im really in a bad spot, my Benq 1070 is manufactured in June 2013. And it is 1.05.
> 
> To upgrade it, well if I cant do it by myself, I am stuck, to send it out of question



Follow the directions carefully it is not that hard to do the upgrade.


----------



## mishari84

I bought Mitsubishi HC8000 after I bricked my W1070 and needed to change motherboard. I used HC8000 for a while in 2D only and wasnt impressed.After I got W1070 back and switched from HC8000 to W1070 in the middle of 1080i live soccer game, my brothers laughed at how much better W1070 looked, almost day and night. I tried to tweak HC8000 to look better but couldnt.

W1070 brightness and sharpness made a huge difference , it was like being there in the stadium. Then I tried BD The Dark Night, again sharpness was noticeable better, HC8000 had a cleaner picture, like a high end Sony 55HX929 TV that I had before. I tweaked sharpness and Noise Reduction on W1070 briefly, I think noise has improved.


I was projecting on 100" 1.1 gain screen and room has bright wall, ceiling and floor.


My new replaced motherboard came with 1.07 firmware. HDMI input has been fixed and its now stable. I am not sure if picture has improved too,but I am more impressed now than ever since I bought it.


The other good thing about W1070 is it can be used worldwide. HC8000 couldnt play 1080i 50Hz smoothly, judder was like watching 3D movie without glasses, almost unwatchable.


----------



## bluer101

I have a question on mounting. With the benq calculator it tells me 1' 3" from ceiling. Now that has to be center of lens correct? Then distance to screen is from screen to lens or front of projector? As the lens sits about an inch inside the projector. I attached a picture from the calculator. The projector is being mounted upside down from a custom shelf then using the peerless mount with the gears.


----------



## Hilton

Here's whats possible with a properly calibrated W1080ST on a 120" DIY Spandex screen!









There's a bit more detail in the DIY screen forum for those interested.


I took some more shots with the projector properly calibrated now and with a bit more work done on the screen.

I made the screen black surround from black plush car carpet from a 1M wide strip and 3M long. I cut it into strips to fit around the edge of the screen and double sided velcro'd it on.


Here's some shots to show off the calibration and the contrast, dynamic range, colour saturation and some shots of my screen construction. Sorry its hard to photograph the back of the screen now its all mounted.

I used a Canon 5DMk II with 16-24mm F2.8 lens mounted on tripod. I took 2 shots of each still, one with camera measured exposure which sometimes over exposed and 1 shot with 1 stop under exposure which was more representative of what I saw in terms of brightness and colour. Most of the shots I have posted here are the 1 stop under shots.

You will occasionally see rainbow effect in some of the shots but it is never visible to the naked eye.



Here's some oblivion shots. This is one of my favourite films for checking contrast and colour due to its excellent transfer quality and consistency with colour balance from shot to shot.

First off though here's my black level calibration and SMPTE colour calibration from DVE.


DVE
 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Oblivion shots
 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Toy Story from WoW
 


Up from Wow
 


Another from Wow
 


Room Shots
 

 


Behind the screen


----------



## niccolo

Looks great! Are you able to see blacker-than-reference-black and whiter-than-reference-white, and if so, what Bluray output and projector input settings did you use to be able to get our projector not to clip? As lots of folks and reviews have reported, our projector clips in standard settings, some report being able to get it not to clip by setting it to input a PC Signal, for me and others it still clips unless we also set our Bluray players to output RGB. And that combination seems to significantly degrade the image.


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24239507
> 
> 
> Looks great! Are you able to see blacker-than-reference-black and whiter-than-reference-white, and if so, what Bluray output and projector input settings did you use to be able to get our projector not to clip? As lots of folks and reviews have reported, our projector clips in standard settings, some report being able to get it not to clip by setting it to input a PC Signal, for me and others it still clips unless we also set our Bluray players to output RGB. And that combination seems to significantly degrade the image.



Yes the projector will display blacker than black and whiter than white when using a good player.

Im using a PS3 and a surface pro 2 for playback with Jriver MC19.

Both are using HDMI with YCbCr colour space and hdmi video mode, not PC mode.

Most people are probably running way more contrast than you actually need as it is a real light cannon and is still giving me 18fc in eco mode with contrast set to 38 and brightness at 48.

One thing I will say is that the blacks will also crush with contrast set too high.

The setup I have now was reached after many hours of calibration with different software and test material. It has that film look but still with great POP from the screen.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24240892
> 
> 
> Yes the projector will display blacker than black and whiter than white when using a good player.
> 
> Im using a PS3 and a surface pro 2 for playback with Jriver MC19.
> 
> Both are using HDMI with YCbCr colour space and hdmi video mode, not PC mode.
> 
> Most people are probably running way more contrast than you actually need as it is a real light cannon and is still giving me 18fc in eco mode with contrast set to 38 and brightness at 48.
> 
> One thing I will say is that the blacks will also crush with contrast set too high.
> 
> The setup I have now was reached after many hours of calibration with different software and test material. It has that film look but still with great POP from the screen.



If you're getting non-clipped BTB and WTW in video mode with our projector, as best I can tell you're unique. The videophile reviews of this projector suggest consistent clipping in that mode, and that's certainly my experience. I have a good Panasonic Bluray player that is not known to clip with other projectors, and I know others on this forum with Oppo Bluray players (which must surely qualify as good) have the same clipping experience I do. And yes, the clipping occurs in eco mode with contrast and brightness anywhere in the range (though you've certainly got your contrast set lower than I do or than I've seen anyone else recommend).


----------



## vjicecool


I never got the idea of projecting it on the black screen. Is this better than the white background


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24237656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chaka2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24231731
> 
> 
> No, it is definitely not the projector. Here is a trusted review at http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/projectors/projectors-reviews/benq-w1070-projector/all-pages.html that stated:
> 
> 
> "When using the HDMI input, color and tint controls are disabled, so unless you have calibration equipment, all that you will be configuring on the BenQ are the brightness, contrast, and sharpness controls. Setting those is much easier when Whiter-than-White and Blacker-than-Black are visible, but those are clipped by default. They can be made visible by setting the HDMI Mode to PC from Auto, which I would recommend doing.
> 
> 
> I'd also recommend sending all your content in the YCbCr 4:4:4 colorspace. Using 4:2:2, the BenQ used lower quality filtering on chroma detail, and the timing was misaligned by half a pixel. Using RGB produced similar results, but 4:4:4 was handled properly and should be used if possible."
> 
> 
> I saw a couple of other reviews remarking about the clipping but I am sure they were not aware to change the settings. I am using an Oppo player and there is no clipping. Switching between PC and Video settings and comparing the image is meaningless without calibrating, the Brightness and Contrast settings will need to be set at different values to produce a similar appearance for the different modes. I don't understand why you said you are "pretty sure" that you were still getting clipping, if you are using a calibration disc, clipping levels above 235 will be obvious because you will not see the bars from 235 to 255 no matter how much you adjust Contrast.
> 
> 
> Is your projector connected directly to the player? An AV receiver can also limit the range of signals passed through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am feeding the projector directly from a Panasonic DMP-BDT210 Bluray player. I checked tonight, inputting PC Signal still clips, in order to not clip I have to output RGB also. Others on this forum suggest the same is true with Oppo players, and also that the Panny doesn't clip with other projectors.
Click to expand...


I just switched to YCbCr 4:4:4 output from my PC and I noticed an immediate improvement, it looks sharper now maybe? Not sure why, but it's definitely better for real.


Thanks (I'm always surprised by the things I learn here, even after over a year of owning this PJ, it still impresses me).


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7380#post_24240942
> 
> 
> If you're getting non-clipped BTB and WTW in video mode with our projector, as best I can tell you're unique. The videophile reviews of this projector suggest consistent clipping in that mode, and that's certainly my experience. I have a good Panasonic Bluray player that is not known to clip with other projectors, and I know others on this forum with Oppo Bluray players (which must surely qualify as good) have the same clipping experience I do. And yes, the clipping occurs in eco mode with contrast and brightness anywhere in the range (though you've certainly got your contrast set lower than I do or than I've seen anyone else recommend).



Hi there.

Im pretty sure these test images are proof that I can get BTB and WTW with the projector in YCbCr and video mode.


If I turn up the brightness the BTB bar at the extreme left and extreme right become visible.
 


As you can see here I have white information visible above 235 (the three black dots top left and bottom right. I also have BTB past the 3 white dots bottom left and top right.

I will admit the BTB is very hard to see and is slightly crushed and the whites don't go far above WTW either in video mode.
 



If I use the WOW checkerboard test pattern with projector in HDMI video mode I cant see the full range, but I can still see slightly above white and below black. (from memory about +4% WTW and -2% BTB)

If I switch to PC mode I can obviously see everything above white and below black but I didn't like the look of it even when calibrated.

The Intel video driver on the PC also has a HDMI full or HDMI limited mode and I am using HDMI full with YCbCr. Don't know if that makes any difference or not but Im certainly very happy with my calibration as is.

I'll have another look at a couple test images tonight after work and confirm just incase I've made some kind of error! Which is possible after several sessions of several hours doing calibration and playing reference videos.


My understanding is that using 0-255 pc mode and calibrating for 16-235 means you are introducing interpolation errors as you are stretching the source material range from its mastered 16-235 range to 0-255. Better to just stick with the source materials original luminance range in my opinion.


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vjicecool*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7380#post_24241547
> 
> 
> I never got the idea of projecting it on the black screen. Is this better than the white background



The black is just on the back of the frame. The front is matt white spandex. The black on the back stops stray light bouncing around behind off the walls and back onto the screen. The black backing also slightly improves black levels similar to using a grey screen.

The natural gain of spandex was measured somewhere between .7 and .9 from the research I did. That depends on the brand of spandex and how tightly you stretch it. Mine is stretched only slightly more than required to remove wrinkles.

You can use this material quite effectively for rear projection as it only loses 10-15% brightness through the fabric, which is why you need the black backing to capture the stray light. Note the black is just over an inch (3.5cm) behind the white because its stretched over the back of the frame, not under the white. I think having the gap between the fabrics also helps maximise the balance between screen gain (reflectance) and absorption. If the black was hard up against the white it would make it a noticeably darker screen and I believe that some light from the black would reflect back through. The spandex has a kind of luminance about it that I think is a bit of a unique property as far as projections screens go. It reminds me of the effect of rear projection screens on old CRT rear projection TVs. The image looks very plasma like with a depth and slight gloss look that you don't get from many projection surfaces.


Just remembered a website I did some research on that talks about the diffuse effect of rear projection screens and that's the effect that Spandex gives.
http://www.dnp-screens.com/DNP08/Technology/Basic-Visual/Screens/Diffusion-rear-projection.aspx


----------



## wiater


Hello everyone

 

I'm a new owner of this Benq w1070, bought it like 2 weeks ago. Got version with 1.07 firmware, backlit remote etc. Had no problems at all to install it and center to the screen, after few films I must admign I'm really pleased with the image quality. I can slightly see some RBE effect (specially on subtitles while I move my eyes from one side to the other) but it doesnt distract me at all. Fan noise is also no problem, since I have dedicated HT room where films are beign watched on "right" volume 

But there are always some buts. Im not so 100% happy with black levels on this PJ. When there is a scene with light and dark objects, everything looks fine because of contrast. But when I watch some really dark scenes, I see this projector lacking in blacks quality. Or when I watch some films in cinema aspect ratio, then those supposed to be black bars on top or bottom look just dark grey. Is there any way to improve it ? This is my first projector so I cannot compare it to any other, not sure then if blacks I get on it are typical for this class of PJ, or am I doing something wrong.

 

I have it set up in 100% light controlled room, with everything painted black (walls, ceiling, black carpet etc), so light bounce should be minimal.

Settings are:

brightness 51, contrast 53, lamp in eco mode, brilliant colour off, gamma 2.4.

Throw distance is 2,8m, im projecting on a wall (90" painted in white, rest is black). Would a projecting screen improve blacks ? I decided to try it out on wall first to see how does it look like, and then decide either to go for a screen or to stay like that. If screen wount improve blacks, then I see no reason for switching to screen since Im happy with the image I get (or maybe should I switch anyway for other reasons ?)

Would ND filter help here ? In theory it should by dimming the image, but I've never tested it so Im not sure what are the advantages and disadvantages.

 

Is there any othey way to improve it ? Im not expecting pure blacks for sure, I know its not possible to get it for that price. But still, if there is some way to tweak it, I'd love to hear it


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7380#post_24240942
> 
> 
> If you're getting non-clipped BTB and WTW in video mode with our projector, as best I can tell you're unique. The videophile reviews of this projector suggest consistent clipping in that mode, and that's certainly my experience. I have a good Panasonic Bluray player that is not known to clip with other projectors, and I know others on this forum with Oppo Bluray players (which must surely qualify as good) have the same clipping experience I do. And yes, the clipping occurs in eco mode with contrast and brightness anywhere in the range (though you've certainly got your contrast set lower than I do or than I've seen anyone else recommend).



I just rechecked with WOW checkerboard test patterns and I definitely get BTB and WTW with HDMI set to video mode with YCbCr.

I can in fact see way up above white in the contrast test and have to turn contrast all the way up to 65 before white clips down to white +0 on the checkerboard.

With brightness checkerboard I can see way below black until I turn brightness down to 47 where black +0 is just invisible.

When checking gamma with these settings though, gamma 2.2 actually measures as 1.9 and the closest I can get to ideal gamma is 2.1 with the projector set at 2.8.


Setting Gamma to 2.8 (2.1 measured) with these settings and using brightness and contrast checkerboards again the projector still gets down to +0 black and up to +0 white as individual tests, but the combined superwhite and superblack checkerboard I loose all black upto about +5% but contrast still hangs on to +0.

Going back and forth between Gamma, brightness and contrast I was able to get a retina burning picture.. I mean its seriously bright switching between dark and bright scenes measured at 26+ FC before the smarteco mode brings it back down to a slightly less painful 22fc!

The picture looks ok and really really POPS from the screen but it looks too much like video and not enough like film and some scenes you can clearly see the contrast is set way too high because the image gets a really hard edge and looks oversaturated.


The bottom line.. I prefer a measured gamma @ 2.2 with projector set at 2.2 and brightness at 48 with contrast at 38. (all measurements were in cinema mode and normal colour temp and brilliant colour on) This setting gives a really nice tonal balance with a really smooth film look and still has good screen pop.

Looking at my preferred settings with the WOW checkerboard brightness and contrast tests I can see all the way up to +7% for white and down to +0% for black on the individual tests and in the combined superwhite/superblack test I see upto +7% white and down to +2% black.

My settings are also a much more comfortable measured 17fc.


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wiater*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24243249
> 
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> 
> I'm a new owner of this Benq w1070, bought it like 2 weeks ago. Got version with 1.07 firmware, backlit remote etc. Had no problems at all to install it and center to the screen, after few films I must admign I'm really pleased with the image quality. I can slightly see some RBE effect (specially on subtitles while I move my eyes from one side to the other) but it doesnt distract me at all. Fan noise is also no problem, since I have dedicated HT room where films are beign watched on "right" volume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there are always some buts. Im not so 100% happy with black levels on this PJ. When there is a scene with light and dark objects, everything looks fine because of contrast. But when I watch some really dark scenes, I see this projector lacking in blacks quality. Or when I watch some films in cinema aspect ratio, then those supposed to be black bars on top or bottom look just dark grey. Is there any way to improve it ? This is my first projector so I cannot compare it to any other, not sure then if blacks I get on it are typical for this class of PJ, or am I doing something wrong.
> 
> 
> I have it set up in 100% light controlled room, with everything painted black (walls, ceiling, black carpet etc), so light bounce should be minimal.
> 
> Settings are:
> 
> brightness 51, contrast 53, lamp in eco mode, brilliant colour off, gamma 2.4.
> 
> Throw distance is 2,8m, im projecting on a wall (90" painted in white, rest is black). Would a projecting screen improve blacks ? I decided to try it out on wall first to see how does it look like, and then decide either to go for a screen or to stay like that. If screen wount improve blacks, then I see no reason for switching to screen since Im happy with the image I get (or maybe should I switch anyway for other reasons ?)
> 
> Would ND filter help here ? In theory it should by dimming the image, but I've never tested it so Im not sure what are the advantages and disadvantages.
> 
> 
> Is there any othey way to improve it ? Im not expecting pure blacks for sure, I know its not possible to get it for that price. But still, if there is some way to tweak it, I'd love to hear it



Hi there I can see you have your contrast pushed up a bit high and the projector set at gamma 2.4 which is probably only giving you a gamma around 2 which is why your lacking black in dark scenes. Gamma 2 has pushed the black floor too high. You need to get some test discs and set contrast and brightness based on your screen and throw distance and check your gamma and get it as close to 2.2 as possible. Also make sure you running in smarteco or economy mode for 2d content.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wiater*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24243249
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a new owner of this Benq w1070, bought it like 2 weeks ago. Got version with 1.07 firmware, backlit remote etc. Had no problems at all to install it and center to the screen, after few films I must admign I'm really pleased with the image quality. I can slightly see some RBE effect (specially on subtitles while I move my eyes from one side to the other) but it doesnt distract me at all. Fan noise is also no problem, since I have dedicated HT room where films are beign watched on "right" volume
> 
> But there are always some buts. Im not so 100% happy with black levels on this PJ. When there is a scene with light and dark objects, everything looks fine because of contrast. But when I watch some really dark scenes, I see this projector lacking in blacks quality. Or when I watch some films in cinema aspect ratio, then those supposed to be black bars on top or bottom look just dark grey. Is there any way to improve it ? This is my first projector so I cannot compare it to any other, not sure then if blacks I get on it are typical for this class of PJ, or am I doing something wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I have it set up in 100% light controlled room, with everything painted black (walls, ceiling, black carpet etc), so light bounce should be minimal.
> 
> Settings are:
> 
> brightness 51, contrast 53, lamp in eco mode, brilliant colour off, gamma 2.4.
> 
> Throw distance is 2,8m, im projecting on a wall (90" painted in white, rest is black). Would a projecting screen improve blacks ? I decided to try it out on wall first to see how does it look like, and then decide either to go for a screen or to stay like that. If screen wount improve blacks, then I see no reason for switching to screen since Im happy with the image I get (or maybe should I switch anyway for other reasons ?)
> 
> Would ND filter help here ? In theory it should by dimming the image, but I've never tested it so Im not sure what are the advantages and disadvantages.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any othey way to improve it ? Im not expecting pure blacks for sure, I know its not possible to get it for that price. But still, if there is some way to tweak it, I'd love to hear it


 

One of the biggest improvements I made when I had this PJ was to make some simple masks to use when watching 'Scope format movies. I used plywood cut to size at the store and some sticky-backed velvet. Cost is negligible. You will need to make some simple sort of bracket to attach them when watching a scope movie. I found that physically removing the black bars in this way vastly improves the perceived contrast as you do not have a 'constant reminder' above and below the image of the mediocre blacks that the PJ can manage. In all but the darkest of dark scenes this made a huge subjective difference. It takes just a few seconds to take the masks down when watching a full 16:9 presentation.


----------



## wiater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24243272
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there I can see you have your contrast pushed up a bit high and the projector set at gamma 2.4 which is probably only giving you a gamma around 2 which is why your lacking black in dark scenes. Gamma 2 has pushed the black floor too high. You need to get some test discs and set contrast and brightness based on your screen and throw distance and check your gamma and get it as close to 2.2 as possible. Also make sure you running in smarteco or economy mode for 2d content.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx for tip. Didnt put my hands on any calibration disc yet so I just used those settings: http://www.avforums.com/threads/benq-w1070-reviewer%C2%92s-recommended-best-settings.1761516/
> 
> in hope that everything will go smooth.
> I tried to play with contrast and gamma, but decreasing contrast will make the whole image to grey out. My lamp is in eco mode, I see almost no difference between eco and smart eco (smart eco pumps brighter parts of the image a bit, but doesnt change anything in blacks for me).
> 
> 
> 
> Im looking now on images you posted earlier, and this one shows exactly this top/bottom black bar effect I was talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7380#post_24238457
> 
> 
> 
> Oblivion shots
Click to expand...

 

So difference between blacks on screen and black wall is clearly visible.

And I'd love to get results like this:

 

 
 

 

 
or this:

 

 

 

 

Is the difference between your first image and rest just from different camera exposure, or did you took it with different PJ settings ?


----------



## wiater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24243299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the biggest improvements I made when I had this PJ was to make some simple masks to use when watching 'Scope format movies. I used plywood cut to size at the store and some sticky-backed velvet. Cost is negligible. You will need to make some simple sort of bracket to attach them when watching a scope movie. I found that physically removing the black bars in this way vastly improves the perceived contrast as you do not have a 'constant reminder' above and below the image of the mediocre blacks that the PJ can manage. In all but the darkest of dark scenes this made a huge subjective difference. It takes just a few seconds to take the masks down when watching a full 16:9 presentation.


 

Thanks, this is really good idea. Yes the problem is mainly with those bars. I've watched a film this weekend in true 16:9 and image was way better than on other films with bars. I might only have a small problem with storing those masks somewhere as my screen is almost as wide as my wall


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wiater*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24243344
> 
> 
> So difference between blacks on screen and black wall is clearly visible.
> 
> And I'd love to get results like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> or this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is the difference between your first image and rest just from different camera exposure, or did you took it with different PJ settings ?
Click to expand...


The first shot was over exposed which is why its easier to see the black bars and the others are set for 1 stop lower which matches much more accurately the actual picture Im seeing. Camera's are known to over expose these kind of shots by about 1 stop.


----------



## wiater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24243386
> 
> 
> 
> The first shot was over exposed which is why its easier to see the black bars and the others are set for 1 stop lower which matches much more accurately the actual picture Im seeing. Camera's are known to over expose these kind of shots by about 1 stop.


WOW. Could you share your settings ? Because what I see on my PJ is close to this first over exposed photo....


----------



## bluer101

When I do my dedicated room I will be making removable masking as a must. I thought about using ridged foam wrapped in black so it's lightweight and easy to hang.


If you build a frame around your screen it will allow the masking to fit snug inside the frame or atleast that's how I'm going to try.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wiater*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24243376
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24243299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the biggest improvements I made when I had this PJ was to make some simple masks to use when watching 'Scope format movies. I used plywood cut to size at the store and some sticky-backed velvet. Cost is negligible. You will need to make some simple sort of bracket to attach them when watching a scope movie. I found that physically removing the black bars in this way vastly improves the perceived contrast as you do not have a 'constant reminder' above and below the image of the mediocre blacks that the PJ can manage. In all but the darkest of dark scenes this made a huge subjective difference. It takes just a few seconds to take the masks down when watching a full 16:9 presentation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, this is really good idea. Yes the problem is mainly with those bars. I've watched a film this weekend in true 16:9 and image was way better than on other films with bars. I might only have a small problem with storing those masks somewhere as my screen is almost as wide as my wall
Click to expand...

 

Mostly (for movies) they will be installed anyway - about 70-75% of movies are 'Scope format. I just lay mine in the floor underneath the screen when they are not needed.


----------



## Jester435

I live in Salt Lake City, Utah 4,327 feet and currently use high altitude mode for my W1070. It sounds like a jet is landing in my theater room! Anyone have ideas to reduce noise or if I run this in normal mode will it damage my pj?


I had it overheat and shutoff the first day I used it because It doesn't default to high altitude mode. I changed it and have been unhappy ever since!


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24243259
> 
> 
> I just rechecked with WOW checkerboard test patterns and I definitely get BTB and WTW with HDMI set to video mode with YCbCr.
> 
> I can in fact see way up above white in the contrast test and have to turn contrast all the way up to 65 before white clips down to white +0 on the checkerboard.
> 
> With brightness checkerboard I can see way below black until I turn brightness down to 47 where black +0 is just invisible.
> 
> When checking gamma with these settings though, gamma 2.2 actually measures as 1.9 and the closest I can get to ideal gamma is 2.1 with the projector set at 2.8.
> 
> 
> Setting Gamma to 2.8 (2.1 measured) with these settings and using brightness and contrast checkerboards again the projector still gets down to +0 black and up to +0 white as individual tests, but the combined superwhite and superblack checkerboard I loose all black upto about +5% but contrast still hangs on to +0.
> 
> Going back and forth between Gamma, brightness and contrast I was able to get a retina burning picture.. I mean its seriously bright switching between dark and bright scenes measured at 26+ FC before the smarteco mode brings it back down to a slightly less painful 22fc!
> 
> The picture looks ok and really really POPS from the screen but it looks too much like video and not enough like film and some scenes you can clearly see the contrast is set way too high because the image gets a really hard edge and looks oversaturated.
> 
> 
> The bottom line.. I prefer a measured gamma @ 2.2 with projector set at 2.2 and brightness at 48 with contrast at 38. (all measurements were in cinema mode and normal colour temp and brilliant colour on) This setting gives a really nice tonal balance with a really smooth film look and still has good screen pop.
> 
> Looking at my preferred settings with the WOW checkerboard brightness and contrast tests I can see all the way up to +7% for white and down to +0% for black on the individual tests and in the combined superwhite/superblack test I see upto +7% white and down to +2% black.
> 
> My settings are also a much more comfortable measured 17fc.



Interesting, so somehow you're getting our projector not to clip. The only explanations I can come up with are that you're using a different Bluray player that's somehow causing this (both Panasonic and Oppo players seem to still cause it to clip, what are you using?), that a newer projector firmware fixed it (I have 1.06), though both seem unlikely, or that you have a combination of settings that somehow causes the projector not to clip. Wish I could replicate this somehow!


----------



## sojodave




> Quote:
> I live in Salt Lake City, Utah 4,327 feet and currently use high altitude mode for my W1070. It sounds like a jet is landing in my theater room! Anyone have ideas to reduce noise or if I run this in normal mode will it damage my pj?
> 
> 
> I had it overheat and shutoff the first day I used it because It doesn't default to high altitude mode. I changed it and have been unhappy ever since!



I live in South Jordan and I don't use high altitude mode. I used it at first, but I did notice louder fan noise. I talked to someone who lives in SLC and has over 4,000 hours on their W1070 without using high altitude mode. I have 1200 hours with no problems.


----------



## Jester435




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojodave*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24244440
> 
> 
> I live in South Jordan and I don't use high altitude mode. I used it at first, but I did notice louder fan noise. I talked to someone who lives in SLC and has over 4,000 hours on their W1070 without using high altitude mode. I have 1200 hours with no problems.



You ever have it shutoff due to heat??


Mine shutoff and every button turned red


----------



## sojodave

I have never had it shut off due to heat. My projector is usually on all day on weekends and never had it over heat.


What firmware version are you running. Make sure you are on 1.08


How long have you had your unit? I would return it if it was a recent purchase.


----------



## Jester435

I have had it for two weeks. I think it is running 1.07 firmware. I just bought it from amazon.


Is there an easy way to upgrade the firmware to 1.08?


Thanks


----------



## sojodave

If you do a search on this thread, there is a detailed instructions on how to upgrade the firmware. Follow the instructions closely and you should be all right.


----------



## Jester435

Thanks Bro. I will mess with it this weekend. I turned the high altitude mode off last night when we watched Ethan Hawke in The Getaway & Jackass Bad Grandpa.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jester435*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24244597
> 
> 
> Thanks Bro. I will mess with it this weekend. I turned the high altitude mode off last night when we watched Ethan Hawke in The Getaway & Jackass Bad Grandpa.



Unless you're confident you know what you're doing, don't mess with the firmware, you can brick your projector. And I don't think we even know yet what the advantages of 1.08 vs 1.07 are.


----------



## Jester435

Why is the firmware such a big deal on projectors or is it just BenQ. I dont see the point of making it hard to upgrade or keeping it under lock and key. Seems counter productive to the consumer. I am to the point where I can send it back to amazon and have another one sent. This runs their costs up.


very interesting dynamic they have created with poor design on the software side.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jester435*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24244950
> 
> 
> Why is the firmware such a big deal on projectors or is it just BenQ. I dont see the point of making it hard to upgrade or keeping it under lock and key. Seems counter productive to the consumer. I am to the point where I can send it back to amazon and have another one sent. This runs their costs up.
> 
> 
> very interesting dynamic they have created with poor design on the software side.



Totally disagree, The great thing is that Benq does update the firmware when issues are reported. Most TV manufactures ignore small issues that pop up or fix the problem in newer models. I do agree that there could be an easier way to upgrade the firmware from the net. It is also not just Benq. JVC projectors which can cost as much as 10 times the price just had a firmware update to fix a handshake problem.


----------



## Jester435




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24245148
> 
> 
> Totally disagree, The great thing is that Benq does update the firmware when issues are reported. Most TV manufactures ignore small issues that pop up or fix the problem in newer models. I do agree that there could be an easier way to upgrade the firmware from the net. It is also not just Benq. JVC projectors which can cost as much as 10 times the price just had a firmware update to fix a handshake problem.



anything tech that can brick because of a basic firmware update is a bad design.


I should be able to download from their website put on usb thumb-drive plug and play.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jester435*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24245476
> 
> 
> anything tech that can brick because of a basic firmware update is a bad design.
> 
> 
> I should be able to download from their website put on usb thumb-drive plug and play.



I agree, but Benq does not want the end user to do the firmware updates themselves. These updates have all be leaked thanks to other members.

Oppo and some other Blu-Ray manufactures do have usb thumb-drive updates along with doing it from the network.

I am happy to have gotten the leaked updates since it has really improved my projector. If one follows the instructions the chances of bricking the projector are actually small.

However, One does have to have basic computer knowledge to do the update.


----------



## Jester435




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24245890
> 
> 
> I agree, but Benq does not want the end user to do the firmware updates themselves. These updates have all be leaked thanks to other members.
> 
> Oppo and some other Blu-Ray manufactures do have usb thumb-drive updates along with doing it from the network.
> 
> I am happy to have gotten the leaked updates since it has really improved my projector. If one follows the instructions the chances of bricking the projector are actually small.
> 
> However, One does have to have basic computer knowledge to do the update.



I will take your word for it. I have updated bios on motherboards, so I am not very worried.


If I knew 1.08 would solve my overheating problems then I would jump all over it, but since there aren't release notes and detailed help it isnt worth it. Also, I dont want to void my warranty and be out $800 bucks.


I am going to keep high altitude mode off for the next few days and see if it happens again. If it does then I will send it back to amazon and get a replacement. It puzzles me that updating the firmware should be something the end users are able to do themselves. Especially if it can really improve the projector like you stated. BenQ must have a software issue that causes this to not be a super simple process.


Thanks for your input. I guess I am just used to more user friendly tech.


----------



## bluer101

I just received my Peerless PRG-UNV from Amazon. I have a question about it. I did not expect the mount to be this heavy. The question is I took apart the universal spider pieces so I just have the small mounting plate. Can I make a small custom mounting plate for the bottom of the Benq so it eliminates the universal spider thing? There is also a small vent or something on the bottom, should I cut out an area if I make a plate or leave it?


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24245962
> 
> 
> I just received my Peerless PRG-UNV from Amazon. I have a question about it. I did not expect the mount to be this heavy. The question is I took apart the universal spider pieces so I just have the small mounting plate. Can I make a small custom mounting plate for the bottom of the Benq so it eliminates the universal spider thing? There is also a small vent or something on the bottom, should I cut out an area if I make a plate or leave it?



You can make a custom plate for the Peerless, but if you are ceiling-mounting it (as opposed to pipe mounting), you will lose the ability to adjust yaw via the universal mount.


You should definitely leave space for the vent, either by cutting out an area or by spacing your custom mounting plate with spacers or creating feet as part of your mount. Assuming the body of the projector gets warm and needs to radiate heat, you're probably better served spacing your custom plate than mounting it snugly and cutting out an area.


If you're going to make a custom plate, the crucial thing is to balance the projector as perfectly as possible, that will make it easy to adjust and less likely to change its position over time.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24246014
> 
> 
> You can make a custom plate for the Peerless, but if you are ceiling-mounting it (as opposed to pipe mounting), you will lose the ability to adjust yaw via the universal mount.
> 
> 
> You should definitely leave space for the vent, either by cutting out an area or by spacing your custom mounting plate with spacers or creating feet as part of your mount. Assuming the body of the projector gets warm and needs to radiate heat, you're probably better served spacing your custom plate than mounting it snugly and cutting out an area.
> 
> 
> If you're going to make a custom plate, the crucial thing is to balance the projector as perfectly as possible, that will make it easy to adjust and less likely to change its position over time.



Thanks, the way I need to mount it is kind off weird. So I will keep in mind to be able to turn the mount also. Plus I'm going to put a left and right adjustment in there too. The Peerless is aluminum for the gear mechanism and small plate pictured. But the circle plate and arms are steel and heavy. So I think I'm going to make a plate out of thin oak or aluminum. I will put small nylon spacers between the 1070 and the plate. Also cut out that vent or whatever it is.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24246042
> 
> 
> Thanks, the way I need to mount it is kind off weird. So I will keep in mind to be able to turn the mount also. Plus I'm going to put a left and right adjustment in there too. The Peerless is aluminum for the gear mechanism and small plate pictured. But the circle plate and arms are steel and heavy. So I think I'm going to make a plate out of thin oak or aluminum. I will put small nylon spacers between the 1070 and the plate. Also cut out that vent or whatever it is.



I vote aluminum, even if our projector only weighs a few pounds. Good call on the nylon spacers, if you want to get fancy you can create feet that bend down, which is what mount companies that offer custom mounts do, that'd be a bit more robust than long screws inside nylon spacers, but both seem reasonable. Makes sense to also cut out a vent, might as well maximize airflow. Good call on left/right adjustment (i.e. yaw), it's crazy that Peerless engineers such nice geared adjustments in the other directions, but nothing for yaw.


----------



## bighvy76

  u can do something like this instead of the universal spider thingy


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7440#post_24246096
> 
> u can do something like this instead of the universal spider thingy



That's what I was just looking at one google images.


By making the plate it will also make a cleaner installation without all that arm clutter. I'm going to save the arms for future use, possibly bigger projector.


----------



## bighvy76

Got this pic off ebay


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7440#post_24246062
> 
> 
> I vote aluminum, even if our projector only weighs a few pounds. Good call on the nylon spacers, if you want to get fancy you can create feet that bend down, which is what mount companies that offer custom mounts do, that'd be a bit more robust than long screws inside nylon spacers, but both seem reasonable. Makes sense to also cut out a vent, might as well maximize airflow. Good call on left/right adjustment (i.e. yaw), it's crazy that Peerless engineers such nice geared adjustments in the other directions, but nothing for yaw.



Is about 1-2 inch enough yaw? If so the way I'm mounting it will allow about that much. The adjustment is in the peerless mounting slots for the ceiling. But I'm mounting mine to a wood shelf plate. So I'm using thru bolts that I can loosen to shift for yaw. Sound like a plan? Boy plans change all the time, going another way now, lol.


Screen and 25ft hdmi will be here tomorrow. I also got screen wall brackets delivered today. Then 3D glasses by the weekend. I ordered 2 from 3DTV and 2 from dimensional optics. More goodies.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7440#post_24246139
> 
> 
> Is about 1-2 inch enough yaw? If so the way I'm mounting it will allow about that much. The adjustment is in the peerless mounting slots for the ceiling. But I'm mounting mine to a wood shelf plate. So I'm using thru bolts that I can loosen to shift for yaw. Sound like a plan? Boy plans change all the time, going another way now, lol.
> 
> 
> Screen and 25ft hdmi will be here tomorrow. I also got screen wall brackets delivered today. Then 3D glasses by the weekend. I ordered 2 from 3DTV and 2 from dimensional optics. More goodies.



You just need a few degrees of yaw, enough to be able to align the projector perfectly parallel with the screen. Peerless expects you to loosen those bolts and then retighten them, as you're proposing. If you need, say, two degrees of yaw to get things perfect, this seems a lot less slick than the geared knobs they provide for the other two dimensions, but it's doable.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7440#post_24246298
> 
> 
> You just need a few degrees of yaw, enough to be able to align the projector perfectly parallel with the screen. Peerless expects you to loosen those bolts and then retighten them, as you're proposing. If you need, say, two degrees of yaw to get things perfect, this seems a lot less slick than the geared knobs they provide for the other two dimensions, but it's doable.



Thanks, I guess that's why they are circular slotted out. They could have put in a gear one too. Other than that it seams like its built well.


I will post pictures after install. I hope this weekend.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7440#post_24246373
> 
> 
> Thanks, I guess that's why they are circular slotted out. They could have put in a gear one too. Other than that it seams like its built well.
> 
> 
> I will post pictures after install. I hope this weekend.



Agreed, other than the yaw issue it's a really well engineered and constructed mount. Too bad we live in a three-dimensional world, not a two-dimensional one.







And as you mentioned, loosening the bolts should work, even if it's less slick than the gears.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jester435*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24245946
> 
> 
> I will take your word for it. I have updated bios on motherboards, so I am not very worried.
> 
> 
> If I knew 1.08 would solve my overheating problems then I would jump all over it, but since there aren't release notes and detailed help it isnt worth it. Also, I dont want to void my warranty and be out $800 bucks.
> 
> 
> I am going to keep high altitude mode off for the next few days and see if it happens again. If it does then I will send it back to amazon and get a replacement. It puzzles me that updating the firmware should be something the end users are able to do themselves. Especially if it can really improve the projector like you stated. BenQ must have a software issue that causes this to not be a super simple process.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input. I guess I am just used to more user friendly tech.



If you have a later version of the firmware 1.08 will not solve your overheating problem.


----------



## Jester435




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7440#post_24246139
> 
> 
> Is about 1-2 inch enough yaw? If so the way I'm mounting it will allow about that much. The adjustment is in the peerless mounting slots for the ceiling. But I'm mounting mine to a wood shelf plate. So I'm using thru bolts that I can loosen to shift for yaw. Sound like a plan? Boy plans change all the time, going another way now, lol.
> 
> 
> Screen and 25ft hdmi will be here tomorrow. I also got screen wall brackets delivered today. Then 3D glasses by the weekend. I ordered 2 from 3DTV and 2 from dimensional optics. More goodies.



Just make sure you throw up some pictures and let me know how you like the glasses. I need to order some. let me know which ones you got and how you liked them


thanks


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7440#post_24246849
> 
> 
> If you have a later version of the firmware 1.08 will not solve your overheating problem.



I wouldn't really call it an overheating problem. I ran the projector for easily 12hrs on Sunday with AFC & NFC championship games and it didn't overheat and shutoff. If it happens again then it goes back to amazon for a new one


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jester435*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7440#post_24246862
> 
> 
> I wouldn't really call it an overheating problem. I ran the projector for easily 12hrs on Sunday with AFC & NFC championship games and it didn't overheat and shutoff. If it happens again then it goes back to amazon for a new one



Yeah, your altitude is actually below the recommended 1500m threshold, so you shouldn't need to use High Altitude mode.


Unless other aspects of your environment are extreme? Particularly hot room, perhaps? Ceiling mounting the pj also contributes here since due to the old 'hot air rising' principle!


I'm about 10% above the high-altitude threshold and _still_ leave it off because, like you, I find it makes the otherwise quiet projector very noisy. (It forces fan-speed to 'full' continuously). I've never had a shut-off; though I'm still table-mounted; and the room is climate controlled. If/when I ceiling mount, I may reconsider since it'll be further away from where we sit.


I almost wish there was an override setting that allowed us to choose the fan speed: I wouldn't mind an extra bit of cooling from the fan (since it's not noisy), but cranking it all the way to full-speed sounds, like you say, like a jet engine 


Incidentally one fan-speed-related thing I noticed since upgrading to FW 1.08 (from 1.06): in SmartEco, the 'High Altitude' mode was previously not honored: on startup, the projector fan would go to full speed for a few minutes, and then drop down to non-high-altitude-mode fan speeds thereafter. In other lamp modes (Eco/Normal), the fan _would_ run at full speed if High Altitude mode was on.


This also explains why in my review (which needs a bit of updating now - things have changed, mainly for the better!), I noted that "SmartEco sounds like the PS3 at idle (not particularly loud); while running at Normal or even Eco (!) modes is much louder; comparable to the PS3 under heavy load" with High Altitude mode on.


With 1.08, SmartEco now sounds like the other modes with High Altitude mode on.


Interesting...


----------



## rwestley

I may have been wrong with 1.08 not changing fan speed. There was nothing in information posted about this regarding 1.08., I now do think that 1.08 did change the fan speed in SmartEco. Thanks.


----------



## chevytwonova

Sorry but center of lens must be lined up with top of screen when ceiling mounted is that correct?


----------



## Hindikush




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chevytwonova*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7440#post_24248393
> 
> 
> Sorry but center of lens must be lined up with top of screen when ceiling mounted is that correct?


Not necessarily. Lens shift will allow you to place the PJ above the top of the screen (ceiling mount), but not much above. If you open or download the owners manual there Is a chart that correlates screen diag. size to distance from screen and also lens shift allowable at that distance.


----------



## bighvy76

Center of lens should be 3 in above the viewing part of screen when ceiling mount


----------



## chevytwonova

It is a 100 in screen wall is 12 ft wide room is 24ft long ceiling is around 8ft tall


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chevytwonova*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7440#post_24249252
> 
> 
> It is a 100 in screen wall is 12 ft wide room is 24ft long ceiling is around 8ft tall



My living room that I'm setting up my 100 inch is 19 wide 11.5 deep and 8 ft ceilings.


----------



## bluer101

My screen arrived, it looks big in person.


----------



## chevytwonova

What should I pay for the w1070 I could of swore I seen this projector in the 700 range when I first started looking a few weeks ago no amazon has it for 875 please let me know


----------



## butie120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chevytwonova*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7440#post_24252565
> 
> 
> What should I pay for the w1070 I could of swore I seen this projector in the 700 range when I first started looking a few weeks ago no amazon has it for 875 please let me know



Don't pay $875 for it. It will come down as low as $749. Check Amazon everyday and be what's typically the biggest challenge: patient.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7410#post_24243259
> 
> 
> I just rechecked with WOW checkerboard test patterns and I definitely get BTB and WTW with HDMI set to video mode with YCbCr.
> 
> I can in fact see way up above white in the contrast test and have to turn contrast all the way up to 65 before white clips down to white +0 on the checkerboard.
> 
> With brightness checkerboard I can see way below black until I turn brightness down to 47 where black +0 is just invisible.
> 
> When checking gamma with these settings though, gamma 2.2 actually measures as 1.9 and the closest I can get to ideal gamma is 2.1 with the projector set at 2.8.
> 
> 
> Setting Gamma to 2.8 (2.1 measured) with these settings and using brightness and contrast checkerboards again the projector still gets down to +0 black and up to +0 white as individual tests, but the combined superwhite and superblack checkerboard I loose all black upto about +5% but contrast still hangs on to +0.
> 
> Going back and forth between Gamma, brightness and contrast I was able to get a retina burning picture.. I mean its seriously bright switching between dark and bright scenes measured at 26+ FC before the smarteco mode brings it back down to a slightly less painful 22fc!
> 
> The picture looks ok and really really POPS from the screen but it looks too much like video and not enough like film and some scenes you can clearly see the contrast is set way too high because the image gets a really hard edge and looks oversaturated.
> 
> 
> The bottom line.. I prefer a measured gamma @ 2.2 with projector set at 2.2 and brightness at 48 with contrast at 38. (all measurements were in cinema mode and normal colour temp and brilliant colour on) This setting gives a really nice tonal balance with a really smooth film look and still has good screen pop.
> 
> Looking at my preferred settings with the WOW checkerboard brightness and contrast tests I can see all the way up to +7% for white and down to +0% for black on the individual tests and in the combined superwhite/superblack test I see upto +7% white and down to +2% black.
> 
> My settings are also a much more comfortable measured 17fc.



Tried your settings tonight, at gamma 2.8 I lose most shadow detail, terrible black crush. 2.2 seems to be the sweet spot, at a range of potential brightness and contrast settings. I do have a gray screen, plus a light colored room.


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7440#post_24252939
> 
> 
> Tried your settings tonight, at gamma 2.8 I lose most shadow detail, terrible black crush. 2.2 seems to be the sweet spot, at a range of potential brightness and contrast settings. I do have a gray screen, plus a light colored room.



Yes Im not surprised. As I said you loose everything below +5% black with those settings.


I just did a quick recalibration last night with the latest firmware (1.05) for the W1080ST and the picture is definitely better. No more green push which was hard to calibrate out before.

My new settings are:

Cinema / Normal / Lamp Economy (didn't like the dynamic adjustment of smarteco and economy gives better blacks anyway)

Video Mode

Brightness 48

Contrast 55

Gamma 2.4


This gives better blacks down to about +2% in high contrast scenes and a little more contrast and pop without burning your retinas. I will run this for a few days and may dial down the contrast a little or get a ND filter as its still on the verge of being too bright at 22fc but its bearable.


PS. going above contrast 55 starts to push gamma out pretty quickly and ruin blacks.

Made another quick adjustment to Gamma and its now measuring closer to 2.2 than before with Gamma set to 2.4. I noticed the projector defaulted to Gamma 2.4 after the firmware update too.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chevytwonova*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7440#post_24252565
> 
> 
> What should I pay for the w1070 I could of swore I seen this projector in the 700 range when I first started looking a few weeks ago no amazon has it for 875 please let me know



Just keep checking around like butie said. I just bit the bullet and ordered off Best Buy for 799 when they had a sale. Amazon is always up and down between 879-799. I saw it once at 749 when I started looking at pj but not ready to buy.


----------



## Natrix1973




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chevytwonova*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7440#post_24252565
> 
> 
> What should I pay for the w1070 I could of swore I seen this projector in the 700 range when I first started looking a few weeks ago no amazon has it for 875 please let me know



I don't know if this deal is still active but I saw it listed yesterday you could get it direct from Benq for $799. Listed for $899 but a hundred off with promo code.

http://shop.benq.us/projectors/home-entertainment/w1070-1080p-home-theater-projector.html?PID=7105480&utm_campaign=CJ 


BenQ W1070 1080p 3D Home Theater Projector ($799) | BenQ | Use promo code superw1070


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Natrix1973*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7440#post_24253756
> 
> 
> I don't know if this deal is still active but I saw it listed yesterday you could get it direct from Benq for $799. Listed for $899 but a hundred off with promo code.
> 
> http://shop.benq.us/projectors/home-entertainment/w1070-1080p-home-theater-projector.html?PID=7105480&utm_campaign=CJ
> 
> 
> BenQ W1070 1080p 3D Home Theater Projector ($799) | BenQ | Use promo code superw1070



The problem is that they charge shipping and tax.


----------



## Cerberus83

No kidding! I knew about this deal (directly from BenQ) and that shipping is only $5, but I didn't realize they charged tax, too! No deal!


----------



## chevytwonova

Yea just have to keep a good watch on it


----------



## jeanfpoulin

I bought the very similar W1080ST projector second hand, it came with firmware version 1.0


I went through all of the steps to upgrade the firmware to 1.05 (the latest available, released in December).


Flash succeeds and checksum succeeds, projector auto-reboots. Everything looked great at this point except that the orange light did not come back, it was stuck at a solid red.


Now I only have a solid red power light and the projector won't power on.


Any ideas on un-bricking it?


----------



## Renron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7440#post_24249647
> 
> 
> My living room that I'm setting up my 100 inch is 19 wide 11.5 deep and 8 ft ceilings.



My room is 14' wide x 18' deep x 9' ceilings with a 106" screen, two tribute theater seats with a couch in front. Works great, seats 6 comfortably.

I would have bought a bigger screen, but I have a window with a black out shade on the projection wall and I wanted a fixed screen on the wall.

I ended up with about 18" of full length black velvet on both sides, 2 1/2' of velvet above and below the screen. Very satisfied with my theater room given it's

size constraints.

BTW, I paid ~$850 from Amazon for my W1070. Prime free shipping. I returned one projector (faulty) and the second one was a keeper!


----------



## Renron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeanfpoulin*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7440#post_24254014
> 
> 
> I bought the very similar W1080ST projector second hand, it came with firmware version 1.0
> 
> 
> 
> Now I only have a solid red power light and the projector won't power on.
> 
> 
> Any ideas on un-bricking it?




Awe, ****snacks.


Bummer, sorry to hear that it may be bricked. I'm no help other than to feel sorry for you. Someone else can help you thou. Lot's of smart folk on this site who want to help others.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Renron*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7440#post_24254644
> 
> 
> My room is 14' wide x 18' deep x 9' ceilings with a 106" screen, two tribute theater seats with a couch in front. Works great, seats 6 comfortably.
> 
> I would have bought a bigger screen, but I have a window with a black out shade on the projection wall and I wanted a fixed screen on the wall.
> 
> I ended up with about 18" of full length black velvet on both sides, 2 1/2' of velvet above and below the screen. Very satisfied with my theater room given it's
> 
> size constraints.
> 
> BTW, I paid ~$850 from Amazon for my W1070. Prime free shipping. I returned one projector (faulty) and the second one was a keeper!



I signed up too for prime to order all my stuff with free 2 day shipping.


Right now the 100 will be fine from 8-9 feet viewing. It covers my 4 theater chair configuration for now. When I do my dedicated room I want 120-130.


----------



## vagos1103gr1

Hi, I have my pj connected with my lenovo y510 wit he nvidia 750 card. After I updated succefull the firmware to 1.08 I cand enable the 3d stereoscope mode to nvidia panel for 3d movies. When I checked the box is putting me to setup the stereoscope screen and after the pj locked to 720p frame packing and messed up the image. Before I was able to see 3d. I don't know what happened now. I quess I will try to install again the nvidia drivers. Anybody has any idea? The resolution is 1080 60 hz. Before to upgrade the firmware I was able to see 3d with this laptop.


----------



## bluer101

Got all 4 of my glasses today. I just hooked up the pj and projected on a sheet again. I have to say I'm pretty impressed by the dts 3d demo, that's all the 3d I have now. I was running the pj is Eco and at first it was very dark. But after my eyes adjusted to the dark it was great. After I was done I accidently unplugged the pj while it was cooling down. I panicked and plugged it back in and pressed the power button. All it did was keep flashing the lamp red. I looked it up and started to freak out. But after about 45-60 seconds the pj turned back on. I guess it was in a protection mode. Should I hook it up to a battery back up?


On another question. When the pj switches to 3d then back to 2d when done it defaults back to standard picture and I have to choose cinema. Does it not remember settings between 3d and regular 2d?


Going to get everything mounted this weekend and then will take pictures.


----------



## Hilton

I think the projectors have a large storage capacitor to keep the fan running after accidental shutdown. I unplugged mine last night to do the firmware upgrade after resetting to factory defaults and the fan was running for a good 40secs with no power plugged in!


----------



## dryasanne

Just an update from the land of Vikings 


Still at firmware 1.05, my brand new Benq 1070, is on its way to be my best video gear I ever have have bought. I have now carefully entered Steve Withers settings, look very good!


To check my settings, I just watched these blurays:


a) The Avengers (2012) -- just fantastic vibrant and life like colours, and rich black -- a true big screen cinema experience in my living room!! The film is a big 16:9 aspect (please correct me!) - filling my 106" screen entirely!


b) Public Enemies (2009) -- this movie is indeed "coloured" in sort of sepia -- thus I could really enjoy the fantastic sharpness my Benq gives, and also again, the blacks are not at all bad, this is very good! Aspect ratio is a anamorphic 2.4 (please correct me!) giving a really old fashion big screen wide wide experinence at home!


So I am happy now, very happy now!


Tonight I will be watching the new After Earth bluray -- claimed by Sony as "mastered in 4K " - looking forward to that one.


----------



## enthralled


Does the W1070 (or W1080ST) work @120hz 720p (2D mode) via HDMI?


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *enthralled*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7470#post_24258020
> 
> 
> Does the W1070 (or W1080ST) work @120hz 720p (2D mode) via HDMI?



Nope


Format Resolution Refresh rate (Hz) H. Freq. (KHz) Pixel Freq. (MHz) Aspect

480i** 720 (1440) x 480 59.94 15.73 27 16:9

480p 720 x 480 59.94 31.47 27 16:9

576i 720 (1440) x 576 50 15.63 27 16:9

576p 720 x 576 50 31.25 27 16:9

720/50p* 1280 x 720 50 37.5 74.25 16:9

720/60p* 1280 x 720 60 45.00 74.25 16:9

1080/24P* 1920 x 1080 24 27 74.25 16:9

1080/25P 1920 x 1080 25 28.13 74.25 16:9

1080/30P 1920 x 1080 30 33.75 74.25 16:9

1080/50i*** 1920 x 1080 50 28.13 74.25 16:9

1080/60i*** 1920 x 1080 60 33.75 74.25 16:9

1080/50P 1920 x 1080 50 56.25 148.5 16:9

1080/60P 1920 x 1080 60 67.5 148.5 16:9

*Supported timing for 3D signal with Frame Packing and Top-Bottom format.

**Supported timing for 3D signal with Frame Sequential format.

***Supported timing for 3D signal with Side-by-Side format.


And they just added 1080P 3D @ 60


----------



## enthralled




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7470#post_24258068
> 
> 
> And they just added 1080P 3D @ 60


How is that possible via HDMI? Or you mean SBS?

Thanks for the informative reply.


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *enthralled*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7470#post_24258088
> 
> 
> How is that possible via HDMI? Or you mean SBS?
> 
> Thanks for the informative reply.


Yes 1080P 3D SBS @60


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7470#post_24257663
> 
> 
> I think the projectors have a large storage capacitor to keep the fan running after accidental shutdown. I unplugged mine last night to do the firmware upgrade after resetting to factory defaults and the fan was running for a good 40secs with no power plugged in!



Since mine is not setup all the time, still testing, I have noticed after power down that the top lights stay on for about 30 seconds too. But last night the unit did not stay on that long after I pulled the plug. I was suppose to put the Blu ray player and realized I pulled the projector. A bb make be in order soon. Or I can just get a longer extension cord and plug it into my bb up front for my tv and cable box.


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7470#post_24258403
> 
> 
> Since mine is not setup all the time, still testing, I have noticed after power down that the top lights stay on for about 30 seconds too. But last night the unit did not stay on that long after I pulled the plug. I was suppose to put the Blu ray player and realized I pulled the projector. A bb make be in order soon. Or I can just get a longer extension cord and plug it into my bb up front for my tv and cable box.



You can use a extension power cord, but use only a heavy duty type not a lamp cord type.

Remember Safety First use a cord cover or tape it down so no one trips on it.


Rew


----------



## Rubeast


I recently bought a BenQ w1070. But I'm having a problem with the projection on my screen.

My beamer is ceiling mounted, but not 100% in the middle of the screen. (Only 20cm off)

 

So I end up with something like this because I have to rotate the beamer a very little bit.



 

The left and right side are perfectly parallel and the top side is parallel with the screen.

But as you can see at the bottom I have an height difference. It is not THAT bad, but enough to bother me 









 

I don't have the option to move my screen nor do I have to option to move my projector.

This could be solved using a horizontal keystone correction, but the w1070 only supports vertical keystone.

Is there software that I can run on Windows 7 that does this correction?

 

Thanks.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rubeast*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7470#post_24259018
> 
> 
> 
> I recently bought a BenQ w1070. But I'm having a problem with the projection on my screen.
> 
> My beamer is ceiling mounted, but not 100% in the middle of the screen. (Only 20cm off)
> 
> 
> 
> So I end up with something like this because I have to rotate the beamer a very little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left and right side are perfectly parallel and the top side is parallel with the screen.
> 
> But as you can see at the bottom I have an height difference. It is not THAT bad, but enough to bother me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the option to move my screen nor do I have to option to move my projector.
> 
> This could be solved using a horizontal keystone correction, but the w1070 only supports vertical keystone.
> 
> Is there software that I can run on Windows 7 that does this correction?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


 

It shows the importance, with these PJs, to get them perfectly lined up. With no horizontal shift at all, and very little vertical shift, if the PJ isn’t lined up precisely, these are the sort of problems which ensue. 

 

I know of no software that can correct this, and even if there was some, any form of keystoning is going to degrade the image. IDK why you can't move the PJ but that would be the best option if at all possible.

 

I guess it points to the limitations of a unit that sells for a very low price (relatively). Something has to go and in this case it's horizontal shift - the LCD units with masses of horizontal and vertical shift are a snap to set up.


----------



## Rubeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7470#post_24259132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It shows the importance, with these PJs, to get them perfectly lined up. With no horizontal shift at all, and very little vertical shift, if the PJ isn’t lined up precisely, these are the sort of problems which ensue.
> 
> 
> 
> I know of no software that can correct this, and even if there was some, any form of keystoning is going to degrade the image. IDK why you can't move the PJ but that would be the best option if at all possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it points to the limitations of a unit that sells for a very low price (relatively). Something has to go and in this case it's horizontal shift - the LCD units with masses of horizontal and vertical shift are a snap to set up.


 

Thanks for the reply!

For the mount I had to drill holes in wooden panels. I don't want to sacrifice this again.

Also I'm going to have a problem with the cables since they are 'just' long enough. 

Also I'm moving out of the house in 6-10 months, so I think I isn't worth the trouble.

I guess I'm going to live with it until then. When watching a movie, it is barely noticeable.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rubeast*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7470#post_24259243
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7470#post_24259132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It shows the importance, with these PJs, to get them perfectly lined up. With no horizontal shift at all, and very little vertical shift, if the PJ isn’t lined up precisely, these are the sort of problems which ensue.
> 
> 
> 
> I know of no software that can correct this, and even if there was some, any form of keystoning is going to degrade the image. IDK why you can't move the PJ but that would be the best option if at all possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it points to the limitations of a unit that sells for a very low price (relatively). Something has to go and in this case it's horizontal shift - the LCD units with masses of horizontal and vertical shift are a snap to set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> For the mount I had to drill holes in wooden panels. I don't want to sacrifice this again.
> 
> Also I'm going to have a problem with the cables since they are 'just' long enough.
> 
> Also I'm moving out of the house in 6-10 months, so I think I isn't worth the trouble.
> 
> I guess I'm going to live with it until then. When watching a movie, it is barely noticeable.
Click to expand...

 

All understood. When you move, it's really worth paying a lot of attention to the geometry when you re-mount the w1070. One of the things I was blown away by when I recently upgraded to an Epson 5030 was just how easy it was to install thanks to the really flexible V and H shift. I just used the mounting position (ceiling) that my w1070 had been in, but because of the different size and because the 5030 has a centrally mounted lens, this meant that the physical geometry was no longer perfect. But a flick of the horizontal shift control moved the image perfectly into place. The w1070 is a terrific PJ, IMO, for the money and, with careful setup and calibration can yield a superb result (especially for 3D) - but at the price it sells for, some things have to be left out. It's no big deal as it is quite possible to get the w1070's geometry perfect, with some effort - it just takes more time.  Good luck with the move, BTW.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dryasanne*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7470#post_24257931
> 
> 
> Just an update from the land of Vikings
> 
> 
> Still at firmware 1.05, my brand new Benq 1070, is on its way to be my best video gear I ever have have bought. I have now carefully entered Steve Withers settings, look very good!
> 
> 
> To check my settings, I just watched these blurays:
> 
> 
> a) The Avengers (2012) -- just fantastic vibrant and life like colours, and rich black -- a true big screen cinema experience in my living room!! The film is a big 16:9 aspect (please correct me!) - filling my 106" screen entirely!
> 
> 
> b) Public Enemies (2009) -- this movie is indeed "coloured" in sort of sepia -- thus I could really enjoy the fantastic sharpness my Benq gives, and also again, the blacks are not at all bad, this is very good! Aspect ratio is a anamorphic 2.4 (please correct me!) giving a really old fashion big screen wide wide experinence at home!
> 
> 
> So I am happy now, very happy now!
> 
> 
> Tonight I will be watching the new After Earth bluray -- claimed by Sony as "mastered in 4K " - looking forward to that one.



Try watching the final battle scene of the Avengers with SVP, it will BLOW YOUR MIND.


I admit, I only ever watched it with SVP on an mkv 1080p rip (requires a super fast PC to generate all those 36 extra frames each second to make it 60, but it's worth it), not an actual Bluray, SVP hooks into PC-based Bluray software I never got working, but that would be real sweet to try (Blurays are much better IQ than rips, for the most part).


----------



## Rubeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7470#post_24259670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All understood. When you move, it's really worth paying a lot of attention to the geometry when you re-mount the w1070. One of the things I was blown away by when I recently upgraded to an Epson 5030 was just how easy it was to install thanks to the really flexible V and H shift. I just used the mounting position (ceiling) that my w1070 had been in, but because of the different size and because the 5030 has a centrally mounted lens, this meant that the physical geometry was no longer perfect. But a flick of the horizontal shift control moved the image perfectly into place. The w1070 is a terrific PJ, IMO, for the money and, with careful setup and calibration can yield a superb result (especially for 3D) - but at the price it sells for, some things have to be left out. It's no big deal as it is quite possible to get the w1070's geometry perfect, with some effort - it just takes more time.  Good luck with the move, BTW.


 

Thanks!

For when I move, I was thinking of attaching a larger square wooden block to the ceiling and mount the ceiling-mount to that wooden block.

In that case, when the geometry is off or I buy a new PJ, I just have to drill holes in the wood or replace it. No extra holes in the ceiling.


----------



## timdafweak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7470#post_24259691
> 
> 
> Try watching the final battle scene of the Avengers with SVP, it will BLOW YOUR MIND.
> 
> 
> I admit, I only ever watched it with SVP on an mkv 1080p rip (requires a super fast PC to generate all those 36 extra frames each second to make it 60, but it's worth it), not an actual Bluray, SVP hooks into PC-based Bluray software I never got working, but that would be real sweet to try (Blurays are much better IQ than rips, for the most part).



Just curious what did you use for that? I would like to give it a try as well. (seeking to wow my wife to justify the cost of the theater).


----------



## vagos1103gr1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vagos1103gr1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7470#post_24257321
> 
> 
> Hi, I have my pj connected with my lenovo y510 wit he nvidia 750 card. After I updated succefull the firmware to 1.08 I cand enable the 3d stereoscope mode to nvidia panel for 3d movies. When I checked the box is putting me to setup the stereoscope screen and after the pj locked to 720p frame packing and messed up the image. Before I was able to see 3d. I don't know what happened now. I quess I will try to install again the nvidia drivers. Anybody has any idea? The resolution is 1080 60 hz. Before to upgrade the firmware I was able to see 3d with this laptop.



Finally I got it to work in 3d. Was the hdmi splitter the faulty that I have behind of the yamaha receiver. Do you know any reliable without loses hdmi switch ( I have both my 3d tv and my pj connected in the output of my receiver ) ?


----------



## timdafweak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vagos1103gr1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7470#post_24260135
> 
> 
> Finally I got it to work in 3d. Was the hdmi splitter the faulty that I have behind of the yamaha receiver. Do you know any reliable without loses hdmi switch ( I have both my 3d tv and my pj connected in the output of my receiver ) ?



Ha, HDMI switch strikes again. Mine is lying pretty much useless since I bought this PJ. I'd like to know as well, if anyone has found an HDMI switch that works reliably with this PJ - 3D, mode switching, etc.


The one I have is the Monoprice 4X1 HDMI® Switcher w/ Toslink & Digital Coaxial Port (Rev.2) w/ 3D support.


----------



## dryasanne

As a long time osx user I am not really into that smooth video arena, but maybe 2014 can throw me a fresh bone that can get me few more fps than the ordinary slow one?


----------



## Hilton

Over in the DIY screen thread I just added my construction of some anamorphic masks.


Here's how good the W1070/W1080ST can look in anamorphic with a masking system.


Both masks in place with a bit of over exposure so you can see just how black it really is.
 


With proper exposure.
 

 

 



A really tough shot to photograph well but this is pretty close to what I saw by eye. The very slight bloom in the centre of the screen was not visible by eye.
 


See the nice detail in the blacks slowly blend into darkness.
 

 



Some black/white contrast shots with Teds test patterns.

Down to 16 black and up to 247 white visible with my latest calibration.

See the difference in the light absorption between the felt and the black carpet edge of the screen at the bottom!

As I said before not visible with 2.40 aspect film as the felt will never have that much light on it.
 




Down to 0 black (a very small step visible to -4% black but too hard to photograph better than this, if you look closely you can still see it though)

Up to 109% white.
 

 


Jriver MC19 with 12% overscan crop factor for theatre view so the menu and text fits within 2.40 aspect when browsing for movies.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7470#post_24263007
> 
> 
> Over in the DIY screen thread I just added my construction of some anamorphic masks.
> 
> 
> Here's how good the W1070/W1080ST can look in anamorphic with a masking system.


 

Very nice post. Do you have a link to your construction thread showing how you made the masks?


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7470#post_24263035
> 
> 
> Very nice post. Do you have a link to your construction thread showing how you made the masks?



Here you go.
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1511459/120-matt-white-black-spandex-with-benq-w1080st-what-a-great-combination


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7470#post_24263038
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7470#post_24263035
> 
> 
> Very nice post. Do you have a link to your construction thread showing how you made the masks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1511459/120-matt-white-black-spandex-with-benq-w1080st-what-a-great-combination
Click to expand...

 

Thanks!


----------



## bighvy76

Where do u get the calibration images (black and white bars) is it from a disc? Where can I order one?


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7470#post_24263079
> 
> 
> Where do u get the calibration images (black and white bars) is it from a disc? Where can I order one?



You can buy the disc, ISO or MKV & MP4 downloads from here $15 > http://www.displaycalibrations.com/index.html


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7470#post_24263007
> 
> 
> Over in the DIY screen thread I just added my construction of some anamorphic masks.
> 
> 
> Here's how good the W1070/W1080ST can look in anamorphic with a masking system.
> 
> 
> Both masks in place with a bit of over exposure so you can see just how black it really is.
> 
> 
> 
> With proper exposure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A really tough shot to photograph well but this is pretty close to what I saw by eye. The very slight bloom in the centre of the screen was not visible by eye.
> 
> 
> 
> See the nice detail in the blacks slowly blend into darkness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some black/white contrast shots with Teds test patterns.
> 
> Down to 16 black and up to 247 white visible with my latest calibration.
> 
> See the difference in the light absorption between the felt and the black carpet edge of the screen at the bottom!
> 
> As I said before not visible with 2.40 aspect film as the felt will never have that much light on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down to 0 black (a very small step visible to -4% black but too hard to photograph better than this, if you look closely you can still see it though)
> 
> Up to 109% white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jriver MC19 with 12% overscan crop factor for theatre view so the menu and text fits within 2.40 aspect when browsing for movies.



Very nice. I'm wondering if I can make some masking for my electric drop screen.


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7470#post_24263200
> 
> 
> Very nice. I'm wondering if I can make some masking for my electric drop screen.



You could make the same sort of mask and attach it behind with flaps that fold behind on the edge and attach on the back edge with Velcro.

The top mask could do the same and also have a Velcro to attach at the top in the centre.


Others have used rare earth magnets built in to the mask and behind the screen. Which is probably what I will do next.


----------



## IndyLions

My 1070 has firmware version 1.05 - I have 250 hours on it, and it has worked great - so I haven't bothered to do a firmware upgrade.


However - I just added a Sony Blu-Ray/SACD player. I have a handshake issue where I can't play high resolution audio (SACD) over HDMI if the projector is connected to my Receiver. I know that 1.06 firmware made a bunch of improvements to the speed of HDMI switching.


Is there anyone on this forum who has experienced a FiX to a compatibility / handshake issue over HDMI by performing a firmware upgrade? Or was the only real benefit of 1.06 HDMI switching speed?


----------



## eah9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IndyLions*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7470#post_24263964
> 
> 
> My 1070 has firmware version 1.05 - I have 250 hours on it, and it has worked great - so I haven't bothered to do a firmware upgrade.
> 
> 
> However - I just added a Sony Blu-Ray/SACD player. I have a handshake issue where I can't play high resolution audio (SACD) over HDMI if the projector is connected to my Receiver. I know that 1.06 firmware made a bunch of improvements to the speed of HDMI switching.
> 
> 
> Is there anyone on this forum who has experienced a FiX to a compatibility / handshake issue over HDMI by performing a firmware upgrade? Or was the only real benefit of 1.06 HDMI switching speed?



I went from 1.05 to 1.06 and noticed a significant improvement with hdmi handshacking.


----------



## flint723


Had an issue last night where my projector became completely unresponsive when I turned it off.  I hit the power twice and the normal "turning off, please wait" window came up and I left the house.  I came back in like a half hour and the window was still up.  The projector wouldn't respond to the remote or the keypad.  I ended up having to just unplug it, after which it did the normal cool down after a hard shut down, then started up fine.  I used it a few times since and it didn't happen again.

 

I have 1.08 firmware.  I think I've had it for 3 weeks or so and this is the first time anything like this has happened.  It never happened with the previous firmware (1.05).

 

Anyone else had this happen?


----------



## bluer101

I got my screen up and mounted today. It took about 4 hours as I had to build a custom mounting board to support it. I'm going to get the projector done tomorrow. Just to let people know that my Elite Screen 100h dimensions are different them what is published on elite screens shop. When I just went to elite screens website the PDF shows a revision from 11/13 and has the correct dimensions of my screen. The difference is the total height and drop. So after all my math now my screen is 5 inched higher than what I figured. Now that it's up I have no problem with it. Glad you do the projector after the screen. Also I have some waves in the screen but I have read that you can keep it down for a few days or so and it will help. Also I doing this to air it out, plastic odor. Other than that I'm pleased so far for what I paid. Looking forward to getting the pj up and watching something instead of watching on a sheet.


I will post photos after completion.


----------



## Renron

I have a 106" fixed frame elite. Great screen for the $$$. It took about 3 weeks for it to settle out and hang perfectly.

Mine stunk too.

Ron


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Renron*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7500#post_24265920
> 
> 
> I have a 106" fixed frame elite. Great screen for the $$$. It took about 3 weeks for it to settle out and hang perfectly.
> 
> Mine stunk too.
> 
> Ron



Good to know, you can't beat the price. This is a year or so to hold me over for my dedicated room.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flint723*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7500#post_24264074
> 
> 
> Had an issue last night where my projector became completely unresponsive when I turned it off.  I hit the power twice and the normal "turning off, please wait" window came up and I left the house.  I came back in like a half hour and the window was still up.  The projector wouldn't respond to the remote or the keypad.  I ended up having to just unplug it, after which it did the normal cool down after a hard shut down, then started up fine.  I used it a few times since and it didn't happen again.
> 
> 
> I have 1.08 firmware.  I think I've had it for 3 weeks or so and this is the first time anything like this has happened.  It never happened with the previous firmware (1.05).
> 
> 
> Anyone else had this happen?



Sounds like some kind of chip lock up. I have also been using 1.08 and never had this problem. I don't think it has anything to do with the firmware.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7470#post_24263038
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7470#post_24263035
> 
> 
> Very nice post. Do you have a link to your construction thread showing how you made the masks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1511459/120-matt-white-black-spandex-with-benq-w1080st-what-a-great-combination
Click to expand...

 

Have you considered painting your walls and ceiling a dark color?  I found that this really helped the BenQ's perceived contrast levels.


----------



## CoxyUK


Just tried to updated to 1.08 (I updated fine to 1.07 before) and DLP proram says download complete however the LED on the projector has remained red. I understand it should go orange?

 

Any idea?

 

Thanks


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CoxyUK*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7500#post_24267114
> 
> 
> Just tried to updated to 1.08 (I updated fine to 1.07 before) and DLP proram says download complete however the LED on the projector has remained red. I understand it should go orange?
> 
> 
> Any idea?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Not to alarm you but from what I have read it might be bricked.


I just got mine and at 1.06 and I'm not trying to upgrade right now because of the risk.


Maybe someone might chime in with a solution for you.


----------



## CoxyUK











 

That flash file that you copy into the DLP folder, should there be a new one for 1.08 or does that file remain the same?


----------



## CoxyUK


Also I haven't disconnected power or USB, so I'm hoping it's just still in update mode rather than bricked.


----------



## CoxyUK


Also it seems to happen way too fast.

 

On communications page I have vendor 0x451 and product 0x2000, should this be the same on the flash loader as it says pid=0x4421

 

When complete it says it took 32 secs, I think 30 of that is when it says auto restart delay, so I don't know if it's even doing anything.


----------



## ConnecTEDDD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7470#post_24263079
> 
> 
> Where do u get the calibration images (black and white bars) is it from a disc? Where can I order one?



Hello, there 152 Color Reproduction Patterns to my Calibration Disk , you can check your display's controls / various mode settings / enhancements of your display, if they introducing problems or if they are broken and you have to leave them untouched to prevent new problems.


Problems like: no smooth color graduations, distortions, discoloration, clipping, banding, posterization, crushed shadow details, raised black levels etc.)


...to identify / discover other type of problems that the pretty Calibration Software dE Charts can't show...


----------



## CoxyUK


This is the output it gives me:

 


Code:


Loaded flash device info from: C:\Program Files (x86)\DLP Composer Lite 11.0.1\FlashDeviceParameters.txt
Setting Skip Software Write Response on device.
Setting Long ID on device.
Setting Skip Software Write Response on PC.
Setting Long ID on PC.
Device Long Flash Manufacturer ID = 0x0000000000001c, Device ID = 0x000000000022cb
Flash Manufacturer ID = 0x1c, Device ID = 0x22cb
Flash Manufacturer = EON, Device = EN29LV640AB, Size = 64 Mbit, Number of sectors = 135


----------



## CoxyUK


When I plug power lead in just the power LED shows red, is it dead then? Why would that of happened and can anything be done??


----------



## CoxyUK


Tried on other PC same result, does recognise PJ when connected though as drivers installed. But still didn't do anything.


----------



## CoxyUK


It let me put 1.07 back on so it's back from the dead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 

So was it a dodgy 1.08 file? I downloaded it from link on this forum from one of you guys and didn't do anything different.


----------



## CoxyUK


Downloaded again, 1.08 successful now, no idea what happened before! Panic over.


----------



## 198four

Hey all. I am sorry if this has been asked before but I'm trying to decide between BENQ W1070 and Optima HD131xe or a 70" Visio TV.


I had an optoma hd65 before which had HDMI handshake issues. I have read online that MOST or at least many projectors have that issue. My personal experience with that issue has been very frustrating and so I wanted to avoid it which is why I am keeping a TV as an option as well. My question is, do most projectors face that issue? Has anyone run into this issue with this benq ? Which one would you recommend between benq or optoma or Visio? And why?


Would reallllllly appreciate some input.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CoxyUK*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7500#post_24267577
> 
> 
> Downloaded again, 1.08 successful now, no idea what happened before! Panic over.



That's good to hear. I have been building my pj mount. Time for lunch then hang and adjust.


----------



## bighvy76

So brilliant color on or off. I keep seeing both. I have 2 saved. Settings one on one off. I think I like it on. Any opinions on the subject?


----------



## Renron

I miss Arthur and the Tic.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7500#post_24268871
> 
> 
> So brilliant color on or off. I keep seeing both. I have 2 saved. Settings one on one off. I think I like it on. Any opinions on the subject?



Greater accuracy with it off but be sure to do your calibration with it set to your preference (if you like BC on then calibrate with it on, if off then calibrate with it off). Calibrating with it off and then turning it on will yield an inaccurate calibration (and vice versa).


Jason


----------



## THE BIG SITT


Just a heads up in case it hasn't been mentioned, Amazon now has this for $779.99.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE BIG SITT*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7500#post_24269591
> 
> 
> Just a heads up in case it hasn't been mentioned, Amazon now has this for $779.99.



As does Fry's through the 30th.










Jason


----------



## flint723




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *198four*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7500#post_24268242
> 
> 
> Hey all. I am sorry if this has been asked before but I'm trying to decide between BENQ W1070 and Optima HD131xe or a 70" Visio TV.
> 
> 
> I had an optoma hd65 before which had HDMI handshake issues. I have read online that MOST or at least many projectors have that issue. My personal experience with that issue has been very frustrating and so I wanted to avoid it which is why I am keeping a TV as an option as well. My question is, do most projectors face that issue? Has anyone run into this issue with this benq ? Which one would you recommend between benq or optoma or Visio? And why?
> 
> 
> Would reallllllly appreciate some input.


My w1070 has never failed to connect to an hdmi.  The only issue the 1070 had was taking fairly long to connect to an hdmi source or switch between sources, like 7-8 sec.  With firmware 1.06 and later this is reduced to 3-4 sec.  Sorry I know nothing about the optoma issues.

 

Placement may be a factor for you, the 1070 is shorter throw.  It can do a 120" image from 10', the Optoma needs 13' 1" (to the lens).

 

We can't really recommend anything without more information.  What are your room dimensions, is there ambient light in the room, what will be the primary use of the display?


----------



## hungary

120" image from 10' and optoma 13' 1" you meant is without applying lens zoom?

I've been wondering about that, as the distance calculator gives different reading..or rather im confused


What if at their maximum zoom?


----------



## flint723




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hungary*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7500#post_24270563
> 
> 
> 120" image from 10' and optoma 13' 1" you meant is without applying lens zoom?
> 
> I've been wondering about that, as the distance calculator gives different reading..or rather im confused
> 
> 
> What if at their maximum zoom?


Those numbers are both at maximum zoom (biggest picture possible).  So you'd have to be farther back than that if you want to use less zoom and keep 120"


----------



## caseyparsons

 The BenQ W1070 price dropped on Amazon.com to $779, which is about $100 cheaper than last week. I bought one!


----------



## bluer101

Here are some pictures.


This was taken after hanging and putting the screen down. My center channel is now back up on top of the stand inline with my fronts.











Custom pj mount.











Pj mounted on wall. The pink in the photo is from the iPhone catching the light the wrong way.











Finished mount with wiring











Middle if the day with lots of light. What a light cannon this pj is. Settings are on cinema and Eco.











WOW Blu ray











Pj test pattern.











Bugs Life. It's blurry and will take more photos soon.


----------



## bighvy76

The mount is awsone .


----------



## THE BIG SITT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7500#post_24271646
> 
> 
> Custom pj mount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pj mounted on wall. The pink in the photo is from the iPhone catching the light the wrong way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I speak for all of us when I ask "How did you make that mount?"


----------



## THE BIG SITT


So Amazon has this on sale fr $779. My birthday is the 30th, and I'm hoping to score some gift cards. Not sure if I should wait till then or not...


----------



## vjicecool


I have a question regarding this gentleman's thread

 

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1511459/120-matt-white-black-spandex-with-benq-w1080st-what-a-great-combination

 

How is it possible to project that large image from a short distance, any settings needs to be changed?

I am now projecting the image from 16ft distance from the wall and 6 feet from the ground. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## timdafweak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7470#post_24258109
> 
> 
> Yes 1080P 3D SBS @60



With which version of the firmware, if I may ask.


----------



## bluer101

Thanks for the comments.


The pj adjustment mount was bought from Amazon, it's the Peerless PRG-UNV. As we know and I read about the W1070 is not friendly when comes to adjustment. So this mount gave me that fine tune without loosing bolts. This mount was worth its price by far.


The one thing I did not like about the mount is the weight of the mount with the universal mounting arms. They are big and added way to much bulk to the install. So I made my own mounting plate instead. I used 1/4 acrylic plexiglass instead. I cut the plastic to fit from the rear legs on the pj to the front adjustment leg. Then picked up some nylon spacers so it became the same height as the pj legs. So now the plate is supported by the 3 legs and 3 mounting holes.


The metal mount plate that slides onto the Peerless is then mounted to the plexiglass, now it is a slim nice looking mount.


Then thanks to the PVC pole idea I read on the forum decided to use that.


The wall mount is made of pine. I mounted the pole clamps to one side of the channel to center the pole. This allows to loosen the clamps and adjust the pj up/down and yaw very easy. As you can see I routed out the 3 inch notch on each side to allow for 1 1/2 inch shift left or right. As people know w1070 has no vertical shift, this made it possible.


I have to say I made plenty of measurements and used the benq calculator to get it exact and it was pretty much right on the money. But my homemade mount gave that nice fine tuning. I also used a laser level to check screen parallel with projector mount area.


After a few I will cut and shorten the PVC pipe so it's level with the top. Then cover the mount with the panel I made. It will be painted (wood only) to match the wall. I'm also installing a electrical / AV plate in the wall. Just need to go in the attic next.


I will take close up photos of the mount if anyone is interested. This was my first PJ /screen ever and thanks to the forum it became possible. I had no plans right now for doing a pj until I do my dedicated room but the benq's price made me just early to hold us over. Oh, yes my 60 inch Sony led is still behind the screen for normal viewing.


----------



## Cerberus83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7470#post_24263089
> 
> 
> You can buy the disc, ISO or MKV & MP4 downloads from here $15 > http://www.displaycalibrations.com/index.html



How intuitive is this calibration tool? Do I need to have experience/knowledge and/or any additional tools in order to use this calibration software or can anyone (especially a noob) use it to probably calibrate his/her projector? I wouldn't mind paying $15 for software that works, but there's no point in me buying one if I have no idea how to *properly* use it...


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vjicecool*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7530#post_24272478
> 
> 
> I have a question regarding this gentleman's thread
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1511459/120-matt-white-black-spandex-with-benq-w1080st-what-a-great-combination
> 
> 
> How is it possible to project that large image from a short distance, any settings needs to be changed?
> 
> I am now projecting the image from 16ft distance from the wall and 6 feet from the ground. Any help would be appreciated.



He is using the w1080 which is short throw.


----------



## vjicecool




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7530#post_24272622
> 
> 
> 
> He is using the w1080 which is short throw.


I have this benqw1070

Is there any option i need to change to make it to short throw or by default its short throw


----------



## bighvy76

No


----------



## ConnecTEDDD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cerberus83*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7530#post_24272619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7470#post_24263089
> 
> 
> You can buy the disc, ISO or MKV & MP4 downloads from here $15 > http://www.displaycalibrations.com/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How intuitive is this calibration tool? Do I need to have experience/knowledge and/or any additional tools in order to use this calibration software or can anyone (especially a noob) use it to probably calibrate his/her projector? I wouldn't mind paying $15 for software that works, but there's no point in me buying one if I have no idea how to *properly* use it...
Click to expand...


Hello, this is a calibration disk, not a software.


It features full automated profiling with LightSpace Software for 3D LUT, or semi-automated with CalMAN/ChromaPure to measure the performance of a display or perform 1D LUT calibration.


I have posted before some minutes a long detailed reply here .


But there some additional informations at the first post of this topic .


LightSpace Software combined with Ted's LightSpace Calibration using an eeColor 3D LUT Box to save the changes; it's the only solution right now in HT world that you can profile your display/projector by using your actual consumer stand-alone bluray player as a pattern source to generate the required 10-Point (1.000 Colors) or 17-Point (4.913 Color) without the need of any external pattern generator.


90% of the HT world users, they use consumer blu-ray/media players, so running my disk from their actual source is a real advance since this is impossible right now with any other calibration solution to do this, since all the other solutions are using an external pattern generator to generate the patches and this is avoiding the errors that the players are introducing.... I'm talking about HT enviroment and not HTPC.


So this fact is making LightSpace + My Calibration Disk the best method for calibrating the whole HT video signal chain.


My reply sounds off-topic but is a quick reply to the user request. I will continue to reply to any new question to the disk delicated topic please.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vjicecool*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7530#post_24272686
> 
> 
> 
> I have this benqw1070
> 
> Is there any option i need to change to make it to short throw or by default its short throw



Throw range is a function of the optics and internals of the projector, so you're stuck with the quasi-short throw range of your W1070, rather than the extreme short throw range of the W1080. It's like buying a rear-wheel drive car and then asking where the button is to convert it to four-wheel drive; doesn't exist.


----------



## Cerberus83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ConnecTEDDD*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7530#post_24272851
> 
> 
> Hello, this is a calibration disk, not a software.



Hi Ted,


Thanks for your response. So I just pop it in my blu-ray player and I will be able to properly (or at least get close to properly) calibrate my projector, even though, I really have no prior experience with calibration (especially since this my first projector)? I am a noob at this (to a point), so I just need something this is somewhat simple to use that yields good results. I was going to use the settings that people have posted on this forum to start with and see where that takes me....


----------



## ConnecTEDDD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cerberus83*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7530#post_24273015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ConnecTEDDD*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7530#post_24272851
> 
> 
> Hello, this is a calibration disk, not a software.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ted,
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response. So I just pop it in my blu-ray player and I will be able to properly (or at least get close to properly) calibrate my projector, even though, I really have no prior experience with calibration (especially since this my first projector)? I am a noob at this (to a point), so I just need something this is somewhat simple to use that yields good results. I was going to use the settings that people have posted on this forum to start with and see where that takes me....
Click to expand...


Hello,


You can use a lot of patterns (without using meter/software) to perform a basic calibration of your display.



For example, you can set:


Brightness Pattern to set the Black Level (Brightness Control) of the Display; to prevent crushing of shadow details or raised black levels.


Contrast Pattern to set the White Level (Contrast Control) of the Display; to prevent color detail clipping up to peak white levels and above reference white level color shifts/discoloration.


Use Sharpness Pattern to prevent edge enhancement (halo/ringing effect) or soft contouring (blurring of the image details).


Use Color Clipping Pattern to prevent clipping of each color channel.


Use a Grayscale Ramp to check which color temperature mode (normal/warm1/warm2 etc) of your display looks more neutral to your eyes.


You can use the Colour Reproduction Patterns to check your display's controls / various mode settings / enhancements of your display, if they introducing problems or if they are broken and you have to leave them untouched to prevent new problems. (no smooth color graduations, distortions, discoloration, clipping, banding, posterization, crushed shadow details, raised black levels etc.)


But you can't set your peak light output, perform RGB Balance of your grayscale, calibrate your Primary/Secondary Colors (Hue/Saturation/Lightness), fix your gamma levels etc. for REC.709 without a meter/software.


The truth is that by using any calibration disk you just preparing the display before start using your meter/software.


Calibration without meter/software can't be performed, with a disk you can adjust some basic controls and you will be able to prevent some problems.


For anyone who need to discus something please post it to the Display Calibration Area of the AVSForum. Thanks


----------



## humblebeing




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ConnecTEDDD*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7530#post_24273108
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> You can use a lot of patterns (without using meter/software) to perform a basic calibration of your display.
> 
> 
> 
> For example, you can set:
> 
> 
> Brightness Pattern to set the Black Level (Brightness Control) of the Display; to prevent crushing of shadow details or raised black levels.
> 
> 
> Contrast Pattern to set the White Level (Contrast Control) of the Display; to prevent color detail clipping up to peak white levels and above reference white level color shifts/discoloration.
> 
> 
> Use Sharpness Pattern to prevent edge enhancement (halo/ringing effect) or soft contouring (blurring of the image details).
> 
> 
> Use Color Clipping Pattern to prevent clipping of each color channel.
> 
> 
> Use a Grayscale Ramp to check which color temperature mode (normal/warm1/warm2 etc) of your display looks more neutral to your eyes.
> 
> 
> You can use the Colour Reproduction Patterns to check your display's controls / various mode settings / enhancements of your display, if they introducing problems or if they are broken and you have to leave them untouched to prevent new problems. (no smooth color graduations, distortions, discoloration, clipping, banding, posterization, crushed shadow details, raised black levels etc.)
> 
> 
> But you can't set your peak light output, perform RGB Balance of your grayscale, calibrate your Primary/Secondary Colors (Hue/Saturation/Lightness), fix your gamma levels etc. for REC.709 without a meter/software.
> 
> 
> The truth is that by using any calibration disk you just preparing the display before start using your meter/software.
> 
> 
> Calibration without meter/software can't be performed, with a disk you can adjust some basic controls and you will be able to prevent some problems.
> 
> 
> For anyone who need to discus something please post it to the Display Calibration Area of the AVSForum. Thanks


Would you recommend the BenQ W1070 on top of Optoma's 131Xe?


----------



## ConnecTEDDD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *humblebeing*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7530#post_24273222
> 
> 
> Would you recommend the BenQ W1070 on top of Optoma's 131Xe?



Hello, unfortunately I have no personal experience between these 2 units. If any of these units come to my hands I will let you know my impressions


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cerberus83*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7530#post_24272619
> 
> 
> How intuitive is this calibration tool? Do I need to have experience/knowledge and/or any additional tools in order to use this calibration software or can anyone (especially a noob) use it to probably calibrate his/her projector? I wouldn't mind paying $15 for software that works, but there's no point in me buying one if I have no idea how to *properly* use it...



To add, or perhaps simplify Teds answers that he already provided. The W1070 and W1080ST are very close to reference calibration out of the box, but can certainly be improved with proper calibration.

The keys to a good picture are brightness, contrast, gamma and colour balance. These 1st 3 key areas of brightness, contrast and gamma can be improved without any knowledge or meters and the last one, colour balance, you need a meter. (however the W1070 and W1080ST colour are close enough out of the box that most people wouldn't see the difference and you would infact need professional calibration meters to make it better)

For $15 it does way more than most calibration discs out there, but you don't need a science degree to drive it to get good results and you don't need meters to make improvements to your picture quality. (but to get the most out of it you need software and a meter)


The brightness and contrast patterns are easy enough to set and you will get pretty close using setting others have posted here without a calibration disc. But to allow for variations in peoples throw distance, screen material, screen gain, ambient light, and bulb age you need some reference material and a test disc to set specifically for your circumstances.


Teds disc does the basics very well without any other meters or software or without any great knowledge. It is the most complete solution on the market but you don't need to use all the features to get a good picture.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timdafweak*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7530#post_24272604
> 
> 
> With which version of the firmware, if I may ask.



1080p 3D @ 60hz SBS is enabled in firmware 1.05 on the W1080ST and 1.08 on W1070.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vjicecool*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7530#post_24272478
> 
> 
> I have a question regarding this gentleman's thread
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1511459/120-matt-white-black-spandex-with-benq-w1080st-what-a-great-combination
> 
> 
> How is it possible to project that large image from a short distance, any settings needs to be changed?
> 
> I am now projecting the image from 16ft distance from the wall and 6 feet from the ground. Any help would be appreciated.



As mentioned by others its an ultra short throw W1080ST version of the W1070. Its the only ultra short throw 3D projector on the market an you can make an 80" picture from about 1.5M or roughly 5 feet.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cerberus83*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7530#post_24273015
> 
> 
> Hi Ted,
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response. So I just pop it in my blu-ray player and I will be able to properly (or at least get close to properly) calibrate my projector, even though, I really have no prior experience with calibration (especially since this my first projector)? I am a noob at this (to a point), so I just need something this is somewhat simple to use that yields good results. I was going to use the settings that people have posted on this forum to start with and see where that takes me....



As mentioned above, yes, but you might need to do just a little bit of light reading and research to understand which patterns to use and how to set the projectors settings with them.

With the picture I posted I dropped the brightness control to 48 with the black and white combined test pattern getting the number 17 square to be just visible and the 16 to blend in with the background. 16 is reference video black.

Using the individual contrast and brightness images results in crushed blacks because the average picture level in those tests doesn't represent an average picture. The combined test gives the best result for average picture levels of most films.


I then used the same calibration image to set the maximum contrast with out introducing colour shift and making sure that white clipping was occurring above 235. (in my case a setting of 65 for contrast which clipped everything above 235 which is peak white for video)


However pushing the contrast that high also resulted in quite a big push in gamma, making the whole image shift brightness up to about gamma 1.9. This meant blacks were now brighter than the best black the projector could do, even though the black was still calibrated for black 16.

I then used a gamma pattern to adjust gamma. With a gamma pattern you squint until the gamma bar matches the outside area and the bar that blends the smoothest to the outside is the gamma of your picture.


In my case I was reading a Gamma of about 1.9 with contrast at 65 and I opted to reduce contrast to 55 to bring gamma back into alignment. I tried using the projector gamma settings and even at maximum gamma setting of 2.8 I was still only measuring about 2.1 and the picture had a slightly hard edge to it instead of looking smooth and film like. By dropping the contrast to 55 I was able to attain almost perfect Gamma of 2.2. Changing the projector to 2.4 gave a gamma of about 2.3 which in some circles is the perfect gamma for well mastered film, however with this projector that results in slightly crushed blacks and scenes that are slightly darker than ideal.


A gamma of 2.2 is just about the best picture you can get out of this projector while still being forgiving of some material which is mastered a bit dark or cloudy in the blacks. For some slightly cloudy black films where blacks are crushed anyway, I move the projector down to brightness 47 and this makes a significant drop in blacks down to about the right clipped level for those cloudy black films. Gamma 2.4 also works well for those situations.


Keep in mind these are my settings for my circumstances with .9 gain spandex screen with a black layer behind the white @ a 120" in a light controlled room. My playback source also goes below black and above peak white over HDMI in YUV mode which some peoples players do not.

Your mileage will vary but what works well for me is: (with W1080ST Firmware 1.05)

Cinema memory

Economic lamp

Colour Temp Normal

Brightness 48

Contrast 55

Gamma 2.2

+1 step of red (I haven't got a suitable light meter to do full calibration yet but I did a rough manual calibration of RGB with my basic light meter with colour filters, which is VERY time consuming)


----------



## Cerberus83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7530#post_24274184
> 
> 
> As mentioned above, yes, but you might need to do just a little bit of light reading and research to understand which patterns to use and how to set the projectors settings with them.
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> Keep in mind these are my settings for my circumstances with .9 gain spandex screen with a black layer behind the white @ a 120" in a light controlled room. My playback source also goes below black and above peak white over HDMI in YUV mode which some peoples players do not.



WOW! Thanks for that very informative reply! And yes, I do understand that it will take some time playing around with settings and that my HT room will have a lot to do with which settings I choose as well. FWIW, I'm planning to paint my walls Gibraltar Gray from Sherwin-Williams and probably a bit darker ceiling and black carpet (with controlled ambient lighting). As I mentioned in the previous post a few pages back, I'm finishing my basement and will turn a section into a dedicated HT room. So the only - sort of unknown - is the screen, but I'm planning to go with Elite Screen 1.1 gain. I did read about folks making their own ND filter and I may go that route if it's too bright.


Either way, that's for the info!


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cerberus83*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7530#post_24275042
> 
> 
> WOW! Thanks for that very informative reply! And yes, I do understand that it will take some time playing around with settings and that my HT room will have a lot to do with which settings I choose as well. FWIW, I'm planning to paint my walls Gibraltar Gray from Sherwin-Williams and probably a bit darker ceiling and black carpet (with controlled ambient lighting). As I mentioned in the previous post a few pages back, I'm finishing my basement and will turn a section into a dedicated HT room. So the only - sort of unknown - is the screen, but I'm planning to go with Elite Screen 1.1 gain. I did read about folks making their own ND filter and I may go that route if it's too bright.
> 
> 
> Either way, that's for the info!



No worries, sounds like you'll have a great setup there but depending on your screen size 1.1gain might be too high as you have already suggested unless its a grey screen.

Just for reference, the projector central calculator suggested I would get 22fl at .9 gain with 120" with my throw distance and that's about spot on with what I measured with my meter with projector in normal mode. That's a tad too bright in a light controlled room for 2D, so you can get a pretty good idea what will work for you based on the projector central calculator.


Also the projector is actually brighter in smarteco mode than normal mode and I use smarteco for 3D with almost the same calibration settings and the image is great.(contrast 57 brightness 49). A 1.1 gain screen is certainly useful for 3D though!


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vjicecool*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7530#post_24272478
> 
> 
> I have a question regarding this gentleman's thread
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1511459/120-matt-white-black-spandex-with-benq-w1080st-what-a-great-combination
> 
> 
> How is it possible to project that large image from a short distance, any settings needs to be changed?
> 
> I am now projecting the image from 16ft distance from the wall and 6 feet from the ground. Any help would be appreciated.



Hello Vj...not sure if this helps, I'm projecting on to a 150" screen from 14-15ft back (1070. Completely dark media room and the picture is great!


----------



## Cerberus83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7530#post_24275621
> 
> 
> No worries, sounds like you'll have a great setup there but depending on your screen size 1.1gain might be too high as you have already suggested unless its a grey screen.
> 
> Just for reference, the projector central calculator suggested I would get 22fl at .9 gain with 120" with my throw distance and that's about spot on with what I measured with my meter with projector in normal mode. That's a tad too bright in a light controlled room for 2D, so you can get a pretty good idea what will work for you based on the projector central calculator.
> 
> 
> Also the projector is actually brighter in smarteco mode than normal mode and I use smarteco for 3D with almost the same calibration settings and the image is great.(contrast 57 brightness 49). A 1.1 gain screen is certainly useful for 3D though!



The screen would be Max White. I can't find a gray screen or


----------



## THE BIG SITT


Anyone know when the sale through Amazon will end on this?


----------



## Daniel Chaves

just took advantage of that Amazon deal and bought another w1070, so the one currently in my bedroom with the much older firmware I want to say 1.04 will be moved into the living room and Im hoping fingers crossed I get the one with the newer firmware and different remote for the bedroom.


----------



## Jester435




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE BIG SITT*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7530#post_24277977
> 
> 
> Anyone know when the sale through Amazon will end on this?



The price on amazon fluctuates every few weeks. Between $750-$850




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7530#post_24278158
> 
> 
> just took advantage of that Amazon deal and bought another w1070, so the one currently in my bedroom with the much older firmware I want to say 1.04 will be moved into the living room and Im hoping fingers crossed I get the one with the newer firmware and different remote for the bedroom.



I ordered off amazon 3 weeks ago and got 1.07 and much newer updated remote.


I think you should be fine!


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jester435*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7530#post_24278493
> 
> 
> I ordered off amazon 3 weeks ago and got 1.07 and much newer updated remote.
> 
> 
> I think you should be fine!



awesome fingers crossed, since I will be using my harmony one remote in the living room now, having a red light up remote would be handy for the bedroom lol ^_^


----------



## Jester435




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7530#post_24278498
> 
> 
> awesome fingers crossed, since I will be using my harmony one remote in the living room now, having a red light up remote would be handy for the bedroom lol ^_^



You can buy mine.. haha


I use harmony one remote and the benq remote is in a drawer.



On a side note..


I watched Skyfall last night my brain almost exploded with how awesome it looked and sounded! BenQ W1070 is amazing for the price.


----------



## filtor

Get aload of this 1070 deal I got. I tried to price match mine to Amazon thru Best Buy rite after Christmas ... but Amazon itself was out of stock and BB won't price match their vendors just Amazon itself. So found Frys also had it for $749 (same as Amazon did) but there was no Frys locally so they said (second call to BB sales dept) they couldn't match Frys to my local BB. I finally (third call and third different sales rep) got rep to discount *10 percent off* BB's $799 price... so minus $79.90 ... but couldn't talk her out of waiving sales tax. But did get free in-store pickup. So total came to like $779... BUT I got $35 in "Best Buy Rewards* AND they had a deal going for two days after Christmas where if you order over $100 online for in-store pickup they sent a $15 savings code by email ... soooooo -- total outta pocket came down to like $730 after savings ... which I applied to some 3D discs.


----------



## Scottathon

My warranty has lapsed and the dust particles are becoming increasingly annoying for films with darker scenes. I've perused this thread and have seen that at least one person has disassembled their unit, but how rash would doing such a thing be with little to no experience in dealing with projectors? Can anyone offer any advice?


----------



## Cerberus83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE BIG SITT*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7530#post_24277977
> 
> 
> Anyone know when the sale through Amazon will end on this?



Given that Fry's price is back to $999, I wouldn't be surprised to see Amazon raising the price back to $875 within a day or so. FYI - the current price is the second lowest (the lowest was $749 a month ago).


----------



## Cerberus83

Is it worth buying 3-year warranty for $60? After reading the terms on Amazon , it appears it's only 2 additional years since "the plan begins on the date you purchased your item and is inclusive of the manufacturer's warranty period."


----------



## THE BIG SITT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cerberus83*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7530#post_24280376
> 
> 
> 
> Given that Fry's price is back to $999, I wouldn't be surprised to see Amazon raising the price back to $875 within a day or so. FYI - the current price is the second lowest (the lowest was $749 a month ago).


Well that does it. I shall purchase today!


----------



## caseyparsons

So what's a good mount, reasonable price for this projector? I'm a noob and jumped on the Amazon deal.


----------



## Jester435




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caseyparsons*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7560#post_24281507
> 
> 
> So what's a good mount, reasonable price for this projector? I'm a noob and jumped on the Amazon deal.



worth every penny. dont go cheap on the mount or else you will have nightmare keeping it aligned

http://www.amazon.com/Peerless-PRGUNV-Precision-Universal-Projector/dp/B000TXNS6G


----------



## THE BIG SITT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jester435*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7560#post_24282729
> 
> 
> 
> worth every penny. dont go cheap on the mount or else you will have nightmare keeping it aligned
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Peerless-PRGUNV-Precision-Universal-Projector/dp/B000TXNS6G


Wow that seems a little salty for a mount. Correct me if I'm wrong, it seems a little pointless to spend so much for something you will set once and never touch again...


----------



## efto


Hi,

 

I downloaded both firmware upgrade instructions, from here:

ftp://62.141.76.120/driver/projectors/w1070/ 

and here:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/x5omnxp1vr6wyi4/15YsjCtmTd 


The first one says this: "...Skip Boot loader area (32KB)"

The second one: "...Skip Boot loader area (128KB)"

 

Which one is true?


----------



## Jester435




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE BIG SITT*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7560#post_24282752
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that seems a little salty for a mount. Correct me if I'm wrong, it seems a little pointless to spend so much for something you will set once and never touch again...



If you have ever dealt with trying to align a projector after it gets moved. that price is nothing. I spent over an hour messing with mine over the weekend. My theater room is in the basement and my son jumping around upstairs makes the mount move.


I went cheap on the mount and it has been a nightmare

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000IDC0K2/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 


This is what I got and HATE IT!


----------



## THE BIG SITT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jester435*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7560#post_24282777
> 
> 
> If you have ever dealt with trying to align a projector after it gets moved. that price is nothing. I spent over an hour messing with mine over the weekend. My theater room is in the basement and my son jumping around upstairs makes the mount move.
> 
> 
> I went cheap on the mount and it has been a nightmare
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000IDC0K2/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> I have never done anything with a projector mount. What causes yours to move? Couldn't you just tighten the bolts? How would your mount work if you never had anyone around to move it?
> 
> 
> This is what I got and HATE IT!


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE BIG SITT*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7560#post_24282752
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that seems a little salty for a mount. Correct me if I'm wrong, it seems a little pointless to spend so much for something you will set once and never touch again...



That's the same mount a bought last week and hung this past weekend. I used the the adjustment plate only and made my own projector plate. The arms that come with the unit will work but for me was overkill and too heavy/bulky.


After spending the $90 plus my own design of the plate it's worth every penny. It makes fine tuning a breeze. Also I find I do not need to tighten the set screws as the mount holds it position without them. I can't imagine sitting there and loosen screws and put your hands on the projector and moving it fraction of an inch. Then tighten the screws to find out it moved slightly. This mount was so precise.


----------



## efto


I downloaded the firmware upgrade instructions from both links provided here (ftp and dropbox).

The first one says that Skip Boot loader area should be set to 128KB while the second one suggests 32KB.

Which one is true?


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jester435*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7560#post_24282729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caseyparsons*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7560#post_24281507
> 
> 
> So what's a good mount, reasonable price for this projector? I'm a noob and jumped on the Amazon deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worth every penny. dont go cheap on the mount or else you will have nightmare keeping it aligned
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Peerless-PRGUNV-Precision-Universal-Projector/dp/B000TXNS6G
Click to expand...

 

100% agreed. That is the mount I use and it is fabulous. So much control. And it will last a lifetime, so the price will soon be forgotten.


----------



## CoxyUK


What 3D has 1.08 added? I see people saying 1080p @ 60hz SBS but this was possible on 1.07 as long as source was in RGB colour mode, which is still true for 1.08.

 

Cheers


----------



## caseyparsons




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7560#post_24283008
> 
> 
> 100% agreed. That is the mount I use and it is fabulous. So much control. And it will last a lifetime, so the price will soon be forgotten.


OK, sounds good and you've convinced me to spend a little extra. I need a mount that allows me to hang the projector about two feet from the ceiling. Will this mount allow an extension? Or is there a different Peerless I should look at?


Thanks!!!


----------



## THe_Flash

Completely agree on the Peerless Mount, it's awesome.


For those that upgrade their firmware, that's at least one move you'll be making after it's initially set. If you ever need to adjust or move your screen (painting walls comes to mind), there's another time you'll need to adjust. True, it doesn't happen often but knowing it's easily aligned once snapped back in place makes it worth it. I can't say enough about how great the gear adjustment is.


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caseyparsons*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7560#post_24283161
> 
> 
> Will this mount allow an extension? Or is there a different Peerless I should look at?
> 
> Thanks!!!


After it's up take a measurement and buy yourself a cheap threaded pipe from Lowes or Home Depot. I needed about a 7in. drop and that worked pretty well for me. Since painting steel is cumbersome, I simply wrapped it in white vinyl tape.


----------



## caseyparsons




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7560#post_24283308
> 
> 
> After it's up take a measurement and buy yourself a cheap threaded pipe from Lowes or Home Depot. I needed about a 7in. drop and that worked pretty well for me. Since painting steel is cumbersome, I simply wrapped it in white vinyl tape.


OK, so the pipe extension just screws in place? Sounds easy enough...


Thanks!!


----------



## bighvy76

  I used one of these cheaper mounts. It works just fine has a ball joint so u can adj left right up and down.


----------



## THe_Flash

Yes,


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caseyparsons*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7560#post_24283326
> 
> 
> OK, so the pipe extension just screws in place? Sounds easy enough...
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


Yes, make sure it's threaded and you can screw it right in.


----------



## Jester435




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caseyparsons*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7560#post_24283326
> 
> 
> OK, so the pipe extension just screws in place? Sounds easy enough...
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



Amazon shows these items

http://www.amazon.com/Peerless-Indus-EXT-006-extension/dp/B0002XHBIO/ref=pd_bxgy_e_text_z 

http://www.amazon.com/Peerless-ACC570-Joist-Ceiling-Mounts/dp/B000BITSTA/ref=pd_bxgy_e_text_y 


So if you need to extend.


I havent used either, so I cant tell you if it is worth the cost. Others have given you correct direction by buying a threaded pipe from lowes/home depot


----------



## THE BIG SITT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7560#post_24283358
> 
> I used one of these cheaper mounts. It works just fine has a ball joint so u can adj left right up and down.


 

That's the kind of thing that I'm interested in. If I can save $80 on a mount simply by spending some extra time, than I'm all for it. Once the mount is in position, how do you lock it in place?


----------



## bighvy76

Those white thumb screws lock everything down.


----------



## bluer101

For the peerless mount I used the 2 inch schedule 40 PVC to make my extension, total cost $3.50.


Here is my post 2 pages back I made this past weekend.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7500#post_24271646


----------



## timdafweak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CoxyUK*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7560#post_24283123
> 
> 
> What 3D has 1.08 added? I see people saying 1080p @ 60hz SBS but this was possible on 1.07 as long as source was in RGB colour mode, which is still true for 1.08.
> 
> 
> Cheers



I too would like to know that. I've been searching high and low for a definitive answer to this.


That said, I did update to 1.08 last night and will try out the formats this weekend (once the renovation is complete).


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jester435*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7560#post_24282729
> 
> 
> worth every penny. dont go cheap on the mount or else you will have nightmare keeping it aligned
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Peerless-PRGUNV-Precision-Universal-Projector/dp/B000TXNS6G



The Peerless mount is excellent, with the major caveat that it lacks yaw (i.e. side-to-side) adjustment. If you mount it on an extension pipe, you can rotate it around the pipe threads for a crude yaw adjustment. If you ceiling mount, you can loosen the anchor bolts and rotate it that way for an even cruder adjustment. I ended up returning the Peerless and replacing it with a Chief, which unlike the Peerless is engineered for a three-dimensional world. You'll see more robust discussion a few pages back in this thread. http://www.thefinalclick.com/Chief-RSMAU-Universal-Mini-Elite-Projector-Mount--Black_p_86403.html


----------



## niccolo

And whatever mount you get, properly balancing the projector beneath the mount will go a long way toward keeping it aligned over time.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7560#post_24284169
> 
> 
> The Peerless mount is excellent, with the major caveat that it lacks yaw (i.e. side-to-side) adjustment. If you mount it on an extension pipe, you can rotate it around the pipe threads for a crude yaw adjustment. If you ceiling mount, you can loosen the anchor bolts and rotate it that way for an even cruder adjustment. I ended up returning the Peerless and replacing it with a Chief, which unlike the Peerless is engineered for a three-dimensional world. You'll see more robust discussion a few pages back in this thread. http://www.thefinalclick.com/Chief-RSMAU-Universal-Mini-Elite-Projector-Mount--Black_p_86403.html



That's why I made my mount to go with the peerless. It allows up, down, side to side, and yaw. Then pitch and roll is controlled by the peerless.


----------



## Jester435

I am confused on why Yaw is so important.



I understand, up and down, side to side, pitch and roll.. But not Yaw.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jester435*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7560#post_24284327
> 
> 
> I am confused on why Yaw is so important.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand, up and down, side to side, pitch and roll.. But not Yaw.



We live in a three-dimensional world, right? So when you're trying to get your projector perfectly lined up relative to your screen/wall, you're going to need to be able to adjust it in all three of those dimensions.


Let me try a different tack: imagine your projector is pointing into the front corner of your room, not at the center of your screen. How do you fix that? Answer: yaw. It's obviously an extreme example, but the point is that unless you are able to mount your projector absolutely perfectly parallel to the screen, you'll need some fine-tuning to get it parallel to the screen.


----------



## Jester435

Isnt this what keystone does??


I do see how yaw is important, but maybe I missing something because my install was very straight forward.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jester435*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7560#post_24284864
> 
> 
> Isnt this what keystone does??
> 
> 
> I do see how yaw is important, but maybe I missing something because my install was very straight forward.



Keystone can compensate for either vertical or horizontal misalignment (though I think our projector only allows one of those), but *at the cost of degrading the image.* Basically, keystone squishes the image into the smaller number of pixels available at whatever spot you're trying to reduce the image size, both reducing resolution and introducing digital distortions. Keystone is not a substitute for proper mounting, it should only be used when proper mounting is impossible due to the physical characteristics of the room (and in that case you're much better off with a projector that allows sufficient vertical and horizontal lens shift).


----------



## mishari84

Today I watched the hobbits 3D. used soundandvision for colors settings.. Huge improvement and much more accurate colors than default. I also put the projector on shortest throw to increase brightness, I think it helped.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

I bought the mustang mount and it worked out great

http://www.amazon.com/Mustang-Profile-Projector-Mount-MV-PROJSP-FLAT-B/dp/B000F5NFTS


----------



## merkaba

Is anyone using an Elite ($200-300) screen with electric motor on this projector? Are you happy with it? I will be about 10 feet from the screen and was thinking about getting a 120" screen. Is that too big for the viewing distance?


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *merkaba*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7590#post_24285429
> 
> 
> Is anyone using an Elite ($200-300) screen with electric motor on this projector? Are you happy with it? I will be about 10 feet from the screen and was thinking about getting a 120" screen. Is that too big for the viewing distance?



It will be a little big for 16:9 material at that distance but great with 2.35 anamorphic. A better size would be 110".


----------



## merkaba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7590#post_24285490
> 
> 
> It will be a little big for 16:9 material at that distance but great with 2.35 anamorphic. A better size would be 110".



Thank you.


----------



## bluer101

I'm 9 feet to eyes from an elite spectrum 100 inch. I think it's just perfect for us.


----------



## merkaba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7590#post_24285526
> 
> 
> I'm 9 feet to eyes from an elite spectrum 100 inch. I think it's just perfect for us.



Nice. So maybe a 106 or a 110 version is going to be just perfect. The Elite Spectrum was the version I was thinking about getting. I thought about the CineTension version, but is it really worth the extra money? Tension vs no tension seems to be the only difference? I believe all my content will be normal 16:9, 1080p content. Do you happen to have an example of what would be 2.35 anamorphic?


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *merkaba*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7590#post_24285562
> 
> 
> Do you happen to have an example of what would be 2.35 anamorphic?


Essentially, black bars at the top and bottom of the image.


----------



## merkaba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7590#post_24285587
> 
> 
> Essentially, black bars at the top and bottom of the image.



Ah, ya ok. Not too big of a deal if that's the case for me. Most of the stuff is 16:9 anyways.


----------



## THe_Flash

We've talked a lot about firmware v1.08 as it relates to 3D, but I haven't seen anyone comment on the supposed reduction of green that was mentioned in the change log. I'm curious if anyone has compared a before and after of any of the default modes, particularly Cinema.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jester435*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7560#post_24284327
> 
> 
> I am confused on why Yaw is so important.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand, up and down, side to side, pitch and roll.. But not Yaw.


 

See if this helps:

 



Imagine your PJ is the plane.


----------



## Alex Batiste




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE BIG SITT*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7560#post_24281441
> 
> 
> 
> Well that does it. I shall purchase today!


I sincerely hope you did!! I bought mine a while back and so far it's given me endless amounts of fun! I wasnt sure about the mount though. In the end I bit the bullet and bought the Peerless and haven't looked back. Worth every penny. Maybe if you're having trouble, this site might help http://versus.com/en/benq-w1070-vs-epson-powerlite-home-cinema-2030 . I used it when I was looking for projectors a few months ago. Really helpful. Not sure if they do mounts though.

 

I hope you get the package before the weekend!! ENJOY


----------



## CoxyUK


With regard to mounts, I bought the Optoma one:  http://www.tesco.com/direct/optoma-universal-ceiling-mount-for-projectors-white/204-3702.prd?pageLevel=sku&skuId=204-3702

 

Was only £43 and is excellent.


----------



## THE BIG SITT


I did buy it! I got Best Buy to price match Amazon's price so I could use my gift cards. They are having it shipped to the store so hopefully it will be there in a week or so. In the mean time, I need to figure out what size screen to do. I saw someone mention they have 100" at 9' viewing distance. This is what I was shooting for originally, but after measuring out how big that actually is on the wall, it have me thinking that may be a bit much. The wall is only 10' wide with 8' ceilings, so that may make it seem bigger than it is. I'm just afraid I would go to play a FPS on my Xbox, and find I can't play with that big of a screen...


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE BIG SITT*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7590#post_24286557
> 
> 
> I did buy it! I got Best Buy to price match Amazon's price so I could use my gift cards. They are having it shipped to the store so hopefully it will be there in a week or so. In the mean time, I need to figure out what size screen to do. I saw someone mention they have 100" at 9' viewing distance. This is what I was shooting for originally, but after measuring out how big that actually is on the wall, it have me thinking that may be a bit much. The wall is only 10' wide with 8' ceilings, so that may make it seem bigger than it is. I'm just afraid I would go to play a FPS on my Xbox, and find I can't play with that big of a screen...



Before I ordered a screen I checked out the projector first. Meaning if I can enjoy it with talks about fan noise, rainbows and etc. To me its more than I expected.


After playing I used a king white sheet push pinned to the ceiling and projected an image from 92-106 inches on it and watched a few things I'm familiar with. At first i was thinking like you with the size measured out and taped to the wall. But watching is a whole different story especially scope movies are great. I finally settled on 100. I ordered the ES spectrum 100 for price and size. I could not see spending 3-5 times more for tensioned. I have to tell you there are some waves and ripples but not enough to really notice during normal viewing. I just tell myself that look what you pay for so it's expected.


Oh, and playing xbox cod ghosts is a blast. I actually see a lot more due to the size. Hope this helps but in the end it all depends on each person.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *merkaba*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7590#post_24285562
> 
> 
> Nice. So maybe a 106 or a 110 version is going to be just perfect. The Elite Spectrum was the version I was thinking about getting. I thought about the CineTension version, but is it really worth the extra money? Tension vs no tension seems to be the only difference? I believe all my content will be normal 16:9, 1080p content. Do you happen to have an example of what would be 2.35 anamorphic?



This is what scope looks like on my 100 ES.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7590#post_24286265
> 
> 
> See if this helps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine your PJ is the plane.



Perfect example.


This is why also did up and down and side to side also. I wanted all adjustments physically and not by lens shift or keystone.


----------



## Cerberus83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jester435*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7560#post_24282777
> 
> 
> If you have ever dealt with trying to align a projector after it gets moved. that price is nothing. I spent over an hour messing with mine over the weekend. My theater room is in the basement and my son jumping around upstairs makes the mount move.
> 
> 
> I went cheap on the mount and it has been a nightmare
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000IDC0K2/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> This is what I got and HATE IT!



I ordered the same mount (in black) and I'm willing to give it a shot. My basement is unfinished and I am planning to mount (anchor) it into the ceiling (sub-floor really) since I will be using ceiling tiles instead of drywall. I know it's not as nice, but this way I will be able to get to the pipes and/or pull any electrical easily if I need to down the line...


Two things I don't like about it (from looking at the pics) is that is fugly and you can't pull the wires through the extension piece, so I will probably add cable management hose around the whole thing.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7590#post_24286265
> 
> 
> See if this helps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine your PJ is the plane.



This is awesome, so much more intuitive than my trying to explain it verbally.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7590#post_24287811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7590#post_24286265
> 
> 
> See if this helps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine your PJ is the plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is awesome, so much more intuitive than my trying to explain it verbally.
Click to expand...

 

Yes it makes it real clear what each of the three terms means and does. If you've ever piloted a plane, it's second nature, but otherwise I can see why people get confused. And it's kinda hard to explain in words too.


----------



## Scottathon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scottathon*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7530#post_24280368
> 
> 
> My warranty has lapsed and the dust particles are becoming increasingly annoying for films with darker scenes. I've perused this thread and have seen that at least one person has disassembled their unit, but how rash would doing such a thing be with little to no experience in dealing with projectors? Can anyone offer any advice?



I hate to ask again, but I'm not having any luck with finding advice elsewhere. Is there anything in particular I need to know if I'm planning to take apart my W1070 to attempt to clear the dust blobs?


----------



## Jester435




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7590#post_24287892
> 
> 
> Yes it makes it real clear what each of the three terms means and does. If you've ever piloted a plane, it's second nature, but otherwise I can see why people get confused. And it's kinda hard to explain in words too.




Yaw still make no sense to me when it comes to mounting a projector because if the mount is installed correctly you wouldn't need to rotate yaw. All you have to do is install the mount perpendicular to the screen. The only reason this feature would be needed is if you installed the mount crooked.


unless I am missing the boat. Sorry to take us off on this tangent.


I even looked at my mount and install last night before I started watching house of cards.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jester435*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7590#post_24288518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7590#post_24287892
> 
> 
> Yes it makes it real clear what each of the three terms means and does. If you've ever piloted a plane, it's second nature, but otherwise I can see why people get confused. And it's kinda hard to explain in words too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaw still make no sense to me when it comes to mounting a projector because if the mount is installed correctly you wouldn't need to rotate yaw. All you have to do is install the mount perpendicular to the screen. The only reason this feature would be needed is if you installed the mount crooked.
> 
> 
> unless I am missing the boat. Sorry to take us off on this tangent.
> 
> 
> I even looked at my mount and install last night before I started watching house of cards.
Click to expand...

 

Having adjustable yaw makes it easier to get the PJ lined up perfectly. It is quite difficult to line up the PJ with millimetric precision when installing fasteners into the ceiling joists IME. They can go out of 100& accurate just by tightening up the fixings. It only takes a fraction of an inch and it can be way out after a 16 foot throw distance.  If you can mount your PJ 100% parallel to the screen just using the fixings that that a typical mount comes with, then I agree, you don't need any yaw adjustability, But for most people, it makes the job way easier as any small irregularities in the ceiling fixing can easily be compensated for.

 

Incidentally, yaw is to enable you to get the PJ *parallel* with the screen, not perpendicular. For perpendicular you need the pitch adjustment.


----------



## Jester435

Super glad my install was so easy. I fell bad for people who need to make 5 types of adjustments.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7530#post_24278158
> 
> 
> just took advantage of that Amazon deal and bought another w1070, so the one currently in my bedroom with the much older firmware I want to say 1.04 will be moved into the living room and Im hoping fingers crossed I get the one with the newer firmware and different remote for the bedroom.



If there are no new decent 1080p projectors out this year (and there probably will), I'm considering buying a second w1070 and making a passive 1080p /120 3D polarized set up for gaming and super bright movies. Although, the problem there is that I'll need a silver screen, and if I do that, I'd probably want a scope curved AT DIY solution, so at that point I'll be needing a wide angle lens and that would get real expensive with two projectors (let along the geometry issues).


Nah, I'll probably just wear this sucker out and re-sell it before upgrading to a better 2014 model. Does anyone know if BenQ has a sequel to this planned? Like one with better blacks / contrast for example.


ps I don't know why you don't just upgrade your own firmware yourself, especially on your older model. It's not that hard and well worth it.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7590#post_24290924
> 
> 
> ps I don't know why you don't just upgrade your own firmware yourself, especially on your older model. It's not that hard and well worth it.



1) If it isnt broken dont fix it, the projector has been running fine with no issues at all, Im more interested in the newer remote that comes with the Projectors that happen to have newer firmware on them.


2) Mine is still under warranty and I dont want to void that just in case.


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7590#post_24290924
> 
> 
> I'm considering buying a second w1070 and making a passive 1080p /120 3D polarized set up for gaming and super bright movies


I considered this recently, especially since I really love the passive 65" LG set that I own. I spent an evening reading what all this would entail and concluded that it simply just wasn't worth the effort. Even in cases where the writer seemed fairly knowledgable there were struggles and shortcomings. I'm always up for a challenge, but this just seemed like a lot of effort when considering the ratio of 2D to 3D viewing I do.


----------



## CheYC

Nice shot of Jaws taken tonight.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7590#post_24285614
> 
> 
> We've talked a lot about firmware v1.08 as it relates to 3D, but I haven't seen anyone comment on the supposed reduction of green that was mentioned in the change log. I'm curious if anyone has compared a before and after of any of the default modes, particularly Cinema.



I mentioned it a few pages back. The absence of green push is definitely noticeable with skin tones and the projector requires very little colour calibration now.


I just built a new permanent HTPC to replace the part-time Surface Pro 2 which was struggling with processor throttling with MadVR scaling of SD material.

For those interested the new HTPC is a great "Steambox" for gaming and awesome HTPC which is whisper quiet even with the GPU at 60% utilisation when applying 4 taps of Jinc in MadVR on SD material.

The Spec is:
Gigabyte z87x-ud3h motherboard 
Intel i7 4770 3.9Ghz Quad core Haswell processor 
8GB TridentX 2400Mhz DDR3 Ram 
Samsung 840 120GB SSD 
Asus GTX760 DirectCU II 2GB DDR5 Ram which is whisper quiet 
Seasonic 550W PSU which is also whisper quiet 
Corsair H75 CPU water cooler which is also whisper quiet 


I realise the spec is a little over the top for HTPC duties but it makes a very good gaming machine, easily spitting out 60FPS in 2D with max graphics quality (ultra settings) and between 30 and 60FPS in 3D games on high settings. (which I can now enjoy at 1080P SBS 3D @ 60hz with the latest firmware!)


Redoing the calibration with an Nvidia GTX 760 was a similar experience to getting a good picture with the Surface Pro 2 Intel 4400 GPU, but I did learn a few more things that quite surprised me.

Firstly to get BTB below 16 and WTW above 235 to pass through with the Nvidia I had to set the nvidia drivers to 16-235 and do the same throughout the whole video chain. (MadVR)

With the same calibration on the Intel 4400 and using YUV 0-255 I had some visible banding in the grey scale and could still see BTB.

Using 16-235 YUV444 on the Nvidia I got BTB and no banding pattern in the grayscale ramp because their was no compression or interpolation in the video path.


With the GTX 760 I also had to use a display port to HDMI adaptor to get 7.1 channel DTSHD MA audio for my sony 5200ES receiver as it wont pass through 1080p24 with the Nvidia card but it would with the Intel 4400.

So im using HDMI for video and display port to HDMI for audio. The HDMI port on the GTX 760 goes straight to the projector.


The projector is also running in YUV mode again as it was with the Intel 4400 which means brightness is at 48 and contrast at 55. This seems to get the best out of this projector for my screen. Very happy with my new HTPC/Steambox with the W1080ST. Its perfect!


Also for those that didnt know, the W1080ST handles 3840x1080P24 3D SBS just fine(or 3840x800 3D SBS anamorphic), which means preserving all the detail from the source Bluray when ripped for HTPC playback.


----------



## PrimeTime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7590#post_24292188
> 
> 
> I considered this recently, especially since I really love the passive 65" LG set that I own.


Good point. My mom has a 55" LG passive 3-D rig. The passive 3-D is underrated, especially among the purist crowd in these parts. The 2012 Olympics on DirecTV 3D were wonderful.


That said, widescreen 3-D is hard to beat.


----------



## bigvinnie


Hi,

First timer with a question about display size changes when switching sources.... I thought I posted in the w1070 forum but it appeared in the general section, so excuse my double post.

 

W1070 is mounted on wall, inverted.... set it up with a dvd player whose output is run thru an onkyo txnr609 for upscaling before making it to the proj via HDMI... screen in 150 inches, and I have the dvd output fitting the screen just fine with no digital zoom.... amazing picture. But, when I switch to over the air TV source (tuner box has hdmi out, which also first goes to the onkyo box), the display is so large that it can't fit the screen, optical zoom is as low as I can get it, and I'm not using any digital zoom.... This replaced an 8 year old Optoma projector that did not change display size when switching sources. Can someone explain why this is happening..??? Thanks in advance for any help. Big Vinnie

 

Seems to be related to the Benq.... Eliminated the Onkyo box and went direct from the tuner box to the PJ.... Same issue. I really don't believe it should be normal to have to resize the display when switching between sources... And if that is the case for this PJ, then I'll be sending it back.

 

I'm not ruling out the tuner box somehow being related, so I'll hook up the old PJ and test it again.... will report back.

 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigvinnie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7590#post_24300771
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> First timer with a question about display size changes when switching sources.... I thought I posted in the w1070 forum but it appeared in the general section, so excuse my double post.
> 
> 
> 
> W1070 is mounted on wall, inverted.... set it up with a dvd player whose output is run thru an onkyo txnr609 for upscaling before making it to the proj via HDMI... screen in 150 inches, and I have the dvd output fitting the screen just fine with no digital zoom.... amazing picture. But, when I switch to over the air TV source (tuner box has hdmi out, which also first goes to the onkyo box), the display is so large that it can't fit the screen, optical zoom is as low as I can get it, and I'm not using any digital zoom.... This replaced an 8 year old Optoma projector that did not change display size when switching sources. Can someone explain why this is happening..??? Thanks in advance for any help. Big Vinnie
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be related to the Benq.... Eliminated the Onkyo box and went direct from the tuner box to the PJ.... Same issue. I really don't believe it should be normal to have to resize the display when switching between sources... And if that is the case for this PJ, then I'll be sending it back.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ruling out the tuner box somehow being related, so I'll hook up the old PJ and test it again.... will report back.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input.



Is the Aspect Ratio of the projector set to Auto? If so try swapping it to see if this is the cause?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7590#post_24295764
> 
> 
> Also for those that didnt know, the W1080ST handles 3840x1080P24 3D SBS just fine(or 3840x800 3D SBS anamorphic), which means preserving all the detail from the source Bluray when ripped for HTPC playback.



I was not aware of the w1070 / w1080st supporting those input rezzes, I'll have to try it. It's clear they can't draw 3840 pixels wide, but since it splits the signal in half horizontally, and the bandwidth is right, hey, why not. It's still surprising that the BenQ accepts those, I thought 1080p / 24 SBS would have meant half the horizontal resolution, but I guess I learn something new each day! I wonder, have you tried 1080p / 30hz SBS ? That should be the same HDMI bandwidth as 1080p / 60 without 3D. I tried in vain to get 72hz working in 2D, well it showed an weird image for a split second then shut off.


Most of the 3D rips I've seen are terrible, I'd much rather just stick in a disc when the mood strikes me to watch such a movie. But I can appreciate others wanting a library on a disc somewhere for easy access. Also makes it easier to add smoothing via SVP, when you play it back via MPC-HC, as opposed to trying to get SVP working inside something like PowerDVD, which I could never get to work. I hate 24hz with a fiery passion.


----------



## ravneet

Does anyone have experience with the Monoprice WALL mount, http://www.monoprice.com/Product/?c_id=109&cp_id=10911&cs_id=1091103&p_id=8804&seq=1&format=2#description 


Huge ceiling fan and TX heat impairs my ceiling mounting plan, and this seems to be a nice mount but unsure if it would fit. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7620#post_24300949
> 
> 
> I was not aware of the w1070 / w1080st supporting those input rezzes, I'll have to try it. It's clear they can't draw 3840 pixels wide, but since it splits the signal in half horizontally, and the bandwidth is right, hey, why not. It's still surprising that the BenQ accepts those, I thought 1080p / 24 SBS would have meant half the horizontal resolution, but I guess I learn something new each day! I wonder, have you tried 1080p / 30hz SBS ? That should be the same HDMI bandwidth as 1080p / 60 without 3D. I tried in vain to get 72hz working in 2D, well it showed an weird image for a split second then shut off.
> 
> 
> Most of the 3D rips I've seen are terrible, I'd much rather just stick in a disc when the mood strikes me to watch such a movie. But I can appreciate others wanting a library on a disc somewhere for easy access. Also makes it easier to add smoothing via SVP, when you play it back via MPC-HC, as opposed to trying to get SVP working inside something like PowerDVD, which I could never get to work. I hate 24hz with a fiery passion.



It's still really only receiving 1920x1080 because the video card is scaling it back down to 1920x1080. BUT... You get less ghosting, crosstalk and aliasing issues using FullHD SBS files compared to Half SBS.


I took photos and did side by side comparisons of native framepacked vs Half SBS vs Full SBS and there is definitely a slight sharpness drop from Framepacked to SBS and the Full SBS while not any sharper than the Half SBS had less artifacts from ghosting, crosstalk and edge aliasing. The artifacts are almost impossible to pick up with a still image and a camera but definitely visible in moving video if you know what to look for. The drop in sharpness is also extremely minimal and takes very close examination to see the difference.


Having said all that, I will be redoing my 3D rips using 3D BD25 ISO copies with DVDFab. Arcsoft Total Media Theatre 6 with Nvidia PlayTV will play framepacked 3D ISO files using Jriver MC19 as the front end media browser.







That way I get full BD menu support and full framepacked resolution at a slightly lower bitrate than Full BD50 ISOs and about the same file size as FULL SBS rips.


BTW I have tried several custom resolutions and timings with the projector and the only potentially useful one that works is 1920x1080P 48hz. I think the HDMI chip is limited to 60Hz in 2D. I was able to get the my Nvidia GTX760 to display at 23.976 with a custom resolution with custom timings. The Nvidia default 23p resolution timings were playing back at 23.971. With my custom timings I now get a repeated frame every few days as opposed to every couple minutes.


That's my next challenge now, to get the smoothest playback possible for 24P. I'll be experimenting with SVP, MadVR smooth motion and anything else I can get my hands on to workout what looks best for 24P with the Benq. There is definitely some motion judder with Benq as it doesn't offer any frame interpolation processing. The secret will be finding what gives the most film like picture while still removing 24p motion judder but without making it look like a TV soap image.


----------



## Yrd

I'm considering buying one of these, since the price is so sweet. Plus a recent addition in my room of some curtains really makes it more projector friendly. I've never owned a projector before, so consider me a noob, in that regard.


Maybe you guys can help me decide if this room will not work, or it will if I change something.


This will be in a bedroom so a bed takes up the majority of the space in the room. 2 nightstands on either side of the bed, one being a spot for the projector to sit, but I was planning on mounting on the ceiling. 8ft ceiling, 15x13 room dimensions, projector would have that 13 foot length for throw distance.


By my newbie calculations (projectorcentral calculator) I've come up with about 86" screen possibility, on the wall. No actual screen. That is determined by the distance between the 2 floor standing speakers, which are about 76" apart. They currently stand away from the wall, so the front of the speakers are 18" from the wall. Will this interfere with the projection? It's possible I can push them all the way against the wall for about 11" from front of speaker to wall.


The other issue is a ceiling fan. I took those calculations and put some masking tape on the wall for a rough idea of what the screen size could be. Eyeballing where the center of the screen would be, there is about 14" of fan blade would protrude into that center line. The end of the fan blade also drops 15" from ceiling.


Any of these things impossible to counteract?


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yrd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7620#post_24303325
> 
> 
> I'm considering buying one of these, since the price is so sweet. Plus a recent addition in my room of some curtains really makes it more projector friendly. I've never owned a projector before, so consider me a noob, in that regard.
> 
> 
> Maybe you guys can help me decide if this room will not work, or it will if I change something.
> 
> 
> This will be in a bedroom so a bed takes up the majority of the space in the room. 2 nightstands on either side of the bed, one being a spot for the projector to sit, but I was planning on mounting on the ceiling. 8ft ceiling, 15x13 room dimensions, projector would have that 13 foot length for throw distance.
> 
> 
> By my newbie calculations (projectorcentral calculator) I've come up with about 86" screen possibility, on the wall. No actual screen. That is determined by the distance between the 2 floor standing speakers, which are about 76" apart. They currently stand away from the wall, so the front of the speakers are 18" from the wall. Will this interfere with the projection? It's possible I can push them all the way against the wall for about 11" from front of speaker to wall.
> 
> 
> The other issue is a ceiling fan. I took those calculations and put some masking tape on the wall for a rough idea of what the screen size could be. Eyeballing where the center of the screen would be, there is about 14" of fan blade would protrude into that center line. The end of the fan blade also drops 15" from ceiling.
> 
> 
> Any of these things impossible to counteract?



I haven't checked your calculations but just a word of warning. This projector gives phenomenal results but has very little available to correct for placement issues. It has a small amount of vertical lens shift and only vertical keystone correction.

The speakers being out from the wall shouldn't be a problem as long as they are outside the width of the screen image. It sounds like the ceiling fan will be your biggest issue as dropping the projector below it will limit your screen size further and you don't want the screen too low and/or the height of the screen not fitting at all if its too low. What you need to do is measure from fan blade to the top of the screen image and add a little more for clearance and see if the screen will fit and that you are happy with the placement of the projector. You wont be able to mount the projector off centre to avoid the fan blade as it has no horizontal lens shift.


----------



## Yrd

Not sure if I'm reading your suggestion correctly. But the fan blade is 15" from the ceiling. And the my rough screen estimate would put the top of the screen 23" from the ceiling. Is that what you mean?


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yrd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7620#post_24303708
> 
> 
> Not sure if I'm reading your suggestion correctly. But the fan blade is 15" from the ceiling. And the my rough screen estimate would put the top of the screen 23" from the ceiling. Is that what you mean?


Yes it sounds like you will have enough space to drop the projector below the fan as long as the pole doesn't get in the way of the fan blade.


----------



## Yrd

Another question I have is how to power this if I mount it on the ceiling. This room has an attic above. I've been planning to run some network cable into this room as well. While I'm doing that I figure I could do something for the projector.


What is a typical way to run the power for a ceiling mounted projector? Do these projectors come with an extra long power cable? I doubt this. I really don't like the idea of a cable running along the ceiling and wall.



I've been looking through youtube, but every video I find just goes over mount attachment.


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yrd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7620#post_24303789
> 
> 
> Another question I have is how to power this if I mount it on the ceiling. This room has an attic above. I've been planning to run some network cable into this room as well. While I'm doing that I figure I could do something for the projector.
> 
> 
> What is a typical way to run the power for a ceiling mounted projector? Do these projectors come with an extra long power cable? I doubt this. I really don't like the idea of a cable running along the ceiling and wall.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking through youtube, but every video I find just goes over mount attachment.



You'll need an electrician to run a power cable for you and install a power point. The power point can be either, inside the ceiling cavity, or mounted flush on ceiling next to the projector mount. It depends on what projector mount your using as some of them will allow you to run the video and power cable up the inside of the pole and into the roof cavity to hide the cables, and others you have to run the cables on the outside of the pole, in which case you may as well just have the power point on the ceiling. Same goes for the HDMI cable and any other connections you want to use.


----------



## DavidinGA

I just used a heavy duty exterior extension cord.... don't over think it man....


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidinGA*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7620#post_24303958
> 
> 
> I just used a heavy duty exterior extension cord.... don't over think it man....
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


I would have thought that would be obvious but since he was asking, I assumed he didn't want to do that!







But yes your right, an extension cord is fine if you don't mind it dangling or running down your wall.


----------



## Desisuperman

Gonna be setting mine up this week. Has calibration settings been discussed? If so can somebody point me to them. Looking to "calibrate" for movies and games. Obviously not expecting to calibrate to the same caliber as having a professional do it but looking for a starting point so I can set it to my liking.


Thanks


----------



## pennywise666

Settings


Unit-to-unit sample variations, the viewing environment, and the source might render these recommendations less than optimum. They are provided only as a potentially useful starting place.


The settings here that are most likely to translate reliably from one sample to another are those involving specific features with only a few setting options, such as Color Space, Gamma, and Noise Reduction. The ones most likely to be subject to sample variations are video controls offering a wide range of settings. This will be particularly true for color temperature (gray scale).


We strongly advise that you find the optimum basic video settings for your sample using one of the many display setup discs that are available, such as Digital Video Essentials HD Basics (Blu-ray). A full calibration, particularly of the gray scale, is best left to a trained and properly equipped technician such as those certified by the Imaging Science Foundation (ISF) or THX.


2D

Preset Mode Cinema

Brightness 51

Contrast 45

Color N/A

Tint N/A

Sharpness 7

Color Temperature Normal

Lamp Power Economic

Advanced:

Black Level N/A

ClarityControl Noise Reduction 0


ColorTemperature Fine Tuning

Gain Offset

Red 94 256

Green 91 256

Blue 98 256


Gamma Selection 2.4 or 2.5

Brilliant Color On or Off (see text)


Color Management

R G B C M Y

Hue 44 50 50 50 60 64

Gain 53 50 42 50 51 52

Saturation 50 50 50 50 50 50


Aspect Ratio Auto*

Keystone 0

Overscan Adjustment 0

Digital Zoom 1.0x


3D

Preset Mode 3D

Brightness 50

Contrast 75

Color N/A

Tint N/A

Sharpness 7

Color Temperature Normal

Lamp Power SmartECO

Advanced:

Black Level N/A

ClarityControl Noise Reduction 0


ColorTemperature Fine Tuning

Gain Offset

Red 108 256

Green 83 256

Blue 93 256


Gamma Selection 2.2 or 2.4

Brilliant Color Off


Color Management

R G B C M Y

Hue 45 50 50 50 50 50

Gain 60 70 80 50 50 50

Saturation 50 50 50 50 50 50


Aspect Ratio Auto*

Keystone 0

Overscan Adjustment 0

Digital Zoom 1.0x

*Use Anamorphic for proper playback of 480i widescreen source


----------



## thadius65

I should be receiving my W1070 this week. Have been looking at wall mount arms, but cannot find anything I like. Is there any issue in using a shelf and having the projector being right side up? Here is what I was looking at:

http://www.amazon.com/OmniMount-ECSB-Component-Shelf-Accessories/dp/B000EGI7V4/ref=cm_cmu_pg_t 


Thoughts?


Thanks!


Ted


----------



## timdafweak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7620#post_24302686
> 
> 
> It's still really only receiving 1920x1080 because the video card is scaling it back down to 1920x1080. BUT... You get less ghosting, crosstalk and aliasing issues using FullHD SBS files compared to Half SBS.
> 
> 
> I took photos and did side by side comparisons of native framepacked vs Half SBS vs Full SBS and there is definitely a slight sharpness drop from Framepacked to SBS and the Full SBS while not any sharper than the Half SBS had less artifacts from ghosting, crosstalk and edge aliasing. The artifacts are almost impossible to pick up with a still image and a camera but definitely visible in moving video if you know what to look for. The drop in sharpness is also extremely minimal and takes very close examination to see the difference.
> 
> 
> Having said all that, I will be redoing my 3D rips using 3D BD25 ISO copies with DVDFab. Arcsoft Total Media Theatre 6 with Nvidia PlayTV will play framepacked 3D ISO files using Jriver MC19 as the front end media browser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That way I get full BD menu support and full framepacked resolution at a slightly lower bitrate than Full BD50 ISOs and about the same file size as FULL SBS rips.
> 
> 
> BTW I have tried several custom resolutions and timings with the projector and the only potentially useful one that works is 1920x1080P 48hz. I think the HDMI chip is limited to 60Hz in 2D. I was able to get the my Nvidia GTX760 to display at 23.976 with a custom resolution with custom timings. The Nvidia default 23p resolution timings were playing back at 23.971. With my custom timings I now get a repeated frame every few days as opposed to every couple minutes.
> 
> 
> That's my next challenge now, to get the smoothest playback possible for 24P. I'll be experimenting with SVP, MadVR smooth motion and anything else I can get my hands on to workout what looks best for 24P with the Benq. There is definitely some motion judder with Benq as it doesn't offer any frame interpolation processing. The secret will be finding what gives the most film like picture while still removing 24p motion judder but without making it look like a TV soap image.



Well, last weekend i tried to play a 1080p Half-SBS rip of Avatar via Plex. With 1.08 installed, SBS was still greyed out as an option, at 1080p 60hz. I had to resort to PowerDVD 13, which automatically changes the refresh rate to match the source which was 24fps in my case.


Correct me if I am wrong, but I thought that firmware version 1.08 enabled H-SBS 1080p 3D playback at 60hz? I even changed the color space to RGB 4:4:4, but that didn't make any difference, SBS was still greyed out. :/ Is there a piece of the puzzle that I am simply not getting?


On a different note, I'll be quite interested to read your experience with SVP and madVR frame interpolation. I tried the former last weekend, to mixed reviews from my wife. To her, it made it look quite unnatural, and "way too TV movie like". Admittedly I was just using SVP settings out of the box, and using the bundled MPC-HC player.


----------



## Desisuperman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pennywise666*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7620#post_24304049
> 
> 
> Settings
> 
> 
> Unit-to-unit sample variations, the viewing environment, and the source might render these recommendations less than optimum. They are provided only as a potentially useful starting place.
> 
> 
> The settings here that are most likely to translate reliably from one sample to another are those involving specific features with only a few setting options, such as Color Space, Gamma, and Noise Reduction. The ones most likely to be subject to sample variations are video controls offering a wide range of settings. This will be particularly true for color temperature (gray scale).
> 
> 
> We strongly advise that you find the optimum basic video settings for your sample using one of the many display setup discs that are available, such as Digital Video Essentials HD Basics (Blu-ray). A full calibration, particularly of the gray scale, is best left to a trained and properly equipped technician such as those certified by the Imaging Science Foundation (ISF) or THX.
> 
> 
> 2D
> 
> Preset Mode Cinema
> 
> Brightness 51
> 
> Contrast 45
> 
> Color N/A
> 
> Tint N/A
> 
> Sharpness 7
> 
> Color Temperature Normal
> 
> Lamp Power Economic
> 
> Advanced:
> 
> Black Level N/A
> 
> ClarityControl Noise Reduction 0
> 
> 
> ColorTemperature Fine Tuning
> 
> Gain Offset
> 
> Red 94 256
> 
> Green 91 256
> 
> Blue 98 256
> 
> 
> Gamma Selection 2.4 or 2.5
> 
> Brilliant Color On or Off (see text)
> 
> 
> Color Management
> 
> R G B C M Y
> 
> Hue 44 50 50 50 60 64
> 
> Gain 53 50 42 50 51 52
> 
> Saturation 50 50 50 50 50 50
> 
> 
> Aspect Ratio Auto*
> 
> Keystone 0
> 
> Overscan Adjustment 0
> 
> Digital Zoom 1.0x
> 
> 
> 3D
> 
> Preset Mode 3D
> 
> Brightness 50
> 
> Contrast 75
> 
> Color N/A
> 
> Tint N/A
> 
> Sharpness 7
> 
> Color Temperature Normal
> 
> Lamp Power SmartECO
> 
> Advanced:
> 
> Black Level N/A
> 
> ClarityControl Noise Reduction 0
> 
> 
> ColorTemperature Fine Tuning
> 
> Gain Offset
> 
> Red 108 256
> 
> Green 83 256
> 
> Blue 93 256
> 
> 
> Gamma Selection 2.2 or 2.4
> 
> Brilliant Color Off
> 
> 
> Color Management
> 
> R G B C M Y
> 
> Hue 45 50 50 50 50 50
> 
> Gain 60 70 80 50 50 50
> 
> Saturation 50 50 50 50 50 50
> 
> 
> Aspect Ratio Auto*
> 
> Keystone 0
> 
> Overscan Adjustment 0
> 
> Digital Zoom 1.0x
> 
> *Use Anamorphic for proper playback of 480i widescreen source



Are these your settings? What's the source of the settings you have listed here?


----------



## SamF

Same issue here. I installed FW 1.08 over the weekend based on the changelog comment that 3D support for 1080p 60hz SBS had been added. However, regardless of what settings I tweak on my PS3 (RBG low/high, etc.) the only 3D option available when playing an SBS files at 1080p 60hz is "Top/Bottom".


Has anyone had any success getting this to work?


----------



## pennywise666




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Desisuperman*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7620#post_24304570
> 
> 
> Are these your settings? What's the source of the settings you have listed here?



its from this site:
http://www.soundandvision.com/content/benq-w1070-3d-dlp-projector-settings 

they are nice settings,i use them.


----------



## timdafweak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Desisuperman*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7620#post_24304570
> 
> 
> Are these your settings? What's the source of the settings you have listed here?



Ditto, the 3D settings are the best I've found, really makes a huge difference.


----------



## Yrd

I think I might be able to make the projector work in this room. To have a clear throw I just need it to be mounted so the bottom of the lens (top of the lens in ceiling mounted position, yes?) clears my fan blades and I should not have any issue?


----------



## Desisuperman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pennywise666*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7620#post_24304647
> 
> 
> its from this site:
> http://www.soundandvision.com/content/benq-w1070-3d-dlp-projector-settings
> 
> they are nice settings,i use them.



thanks you sir !


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thadius65*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7620#post_24304142
> 
> 
> I should be receiving my W1070 this week. Have been looking at wall mount arms, but cannot find anything I like. Is there any issue in using a shelf and having the projector being right side up? Here is what I was looking at:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/OmniMount-ECSB-Component-Shelf-Accessories/dp/B000EGI7V4/ref=cm_cmu_pg_t
> 
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Ted



The projector projects upwards, when right side up, the lowest lens shift position has the bottom of the image just above level with the lens. So your shelf would have to be quite low, e.g. seated head height or lower, if you want the projector to sit on it right side up. And then you have the issue of your head, couch, etc. getting in the way of it.


----------



## thadius65




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7620#post_24305813
> 
> 
> The projector projects upwards, when right side up, the lowest lens shift position has the bottom of the image just above level with the lens. So your shelf would have to be quite low, e.g. seated head height or lower, if you want the projector to sit on it right side up. And then you have the issue of your head, couch, etc. getting in the way of it.



Thanks Niccolo. I shifted into wall mount based upon the info you provided. I got this:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00155RH2I/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1 


Hopefully will provide what I need.


Thanks!


Ted


----------



## Cerberus83

For those of you with an electric Elite Screen, are you using the trigger from the projector to operate the screen and if so, how did you connect the projector to the screen since the screen uses RJ45? I contacted Elite Screens and was told to use (ZU12V) which is a wireless 5-12V trigger. Although I probably will end up going that route (assuming there won't be any interference from the the metal in my ceiling (using tiles)), I was hoping to find direct connect option. So while searching the "webs," I came across CCTV converter and was wondering if anyone know if this would work.

 
 



Look this, I think there's a chance that it may.... Thoughts?


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cerberus83*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7620#post_24306164
> 
> 
> For those of you with an electric Elite Screen, are you using the trigger from the projector to operate the screen and if so, how did you connect the projector to the screen since the screen uses RJ45? I contacted Elite Screens and was told to use (ZU12V) which is a wireless 5-12V trigger. Although I probably will end up going that route (assuming there won't be any interference from the the metal in my ceiling (using tiles)), I was hoping to find direct connect option. So while searching the "webs," I came across CCTV converter and was wondering if anyone know if this would work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look this, I think there's a chance that it may.... Thoughts?



My elite screen came with a RJ45 plug with a red and green wire. The red is positive and green negative. I'm not using it but might hook it up later. If i do hook it up I will use a Ethernet cable from screen all the way to the PJ. Then get the mini 3.5 plug from radio shack and wire it from there.


----------



## bluer101

This is from the screens manual:


5-12V Trigger: The built-in 5-12V trigger input allows your screen to synchronize its drop & rise with the projector’s power cycle. The screen deploys when the projector powers up and will retract when the projector powers down. The 5-12 volt adaptor connects to your projector’s trigger output via a separate cable that may or may not be provided by the manufacturer of the projector. The trigger feature will not work without an output cable from the projector, but it can be tested by connecting the Red (+) and Green (-) cable to a 9-volt battery.


----------



## lapino

sold mine because of brightness variation between left/right part of the screen, but regretting it a bit. can anyone comment on how their is (ceiling mounted)? do you notice any difference in brightness?


----------



## sbddvm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lapino*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7620#post_24306796
> 
> 
> sold mine because of brightness variation between left/right part of the screen, but regretting it a bit. can anyone comment on how their is (ceiling mounted)? do you notice any difference in brightness?



Yes..the left half of my image is noticeably brighter than the right. I find it acceptable for the amount of money invested.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbddvm*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7620#post_24306812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lapino*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7620#post_24306796
> 
> 
> sold mine because of brightness variation between left/right part of the screen, but regretting it a bit. can anyone comment on how their is (ceiling mounted)? do you notice any difference in brightness?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes..the left half of my image is noticeably brighter than the right. I find it acceptable for the amount of money invested.
Click to expand...


Same here.

My LED TV's don't handle brightness uniformity (with plain-white) much better, so not really complaining.


Actually they don't handle plain-black all that well either! (Edge-lit = brighter corners even on a black image. One-up to the BenQ, then!)


The only time I (barely) notice it on the pj in regular video viewing is with the occasional plain-white subtitles. Though if you do something like browse the web (with plain white backgrounds frequently) it may be a bit distracting.


----------



## caseyparsons

So I'm planning to ceiling mount this and bought the Peerless mount recommended a few pages back (fast moving thread!). Double checking all my measurements, I didn't realize that this projector will be hanging quite low. I was planning for the top of my screen to be about 5'6" off the floor for the middle to be at eye level on my couch. The calculators says the projector needs to hang around 5'9"...which I'll bash my head on. Hmmm.... Any tips or solutions?


----------



## Cerberus83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7620#post_24306697
> 
> 
> My elite screen came with a RJ45 plug with a red and green wire. The red is positive and green negative. I'm not using it but might hook it up later. If i do hook it up I will use a Ethernet cable from screen all the way to the PJ. Then get the mini 3.5 plug from radio shack and wire it from there.



I suppose that's my question: how will you wire CAT5 to 3.5mm jack? Just splice the wire and wire it directly + to + and - to - ?


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caseyparsons*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7650#post_24307011
> 
> 
> So I'm planning to ceiling mount this and bought the Peerless mount recommended a few pages back (fast moving thread!). Double checking all my measurements, I didn't realize that this projector will be hanging quite low. I was planning for the top of my screen to be about 5'6" off the floor for the middle to be at eye level on my couch. The calculators says the projector needs to hang around 5'9"...which I'll bash my head on. Hmmm.... Any tips or solutions?



Have you factored in the vertical lens shift our projector offers? If not, that'll help some.


If you've already factored that in, then your only other way to raise your projector location is to shoot at an angle to the screen and use keystone to correct for the resulting skewed image, but that'll only gain you a modest amount of height and at the sacrifice of considerable image quality.


EDIT: Your numbers suggest you haven't factored in vertical lens shift. So you should be able to mount far closer to the ceiling. Unlike keystone, lens shift at most minimally degrades the image and I wouldn't have any hesitations about using it.


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caseyparsons*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7650#post_24307011
> 
> 
> So I'm planning to ceiling mount this and bought the Peerless mount recommended a few pages back (fast moving thread!). Double checking all my measurements, I didn't realize that this projector will be hanging quite low. I was planning for the top of my screen to be about 5'6" off the floor for the middle to be at eye level on my couch. The calculators says the projector needs to hang around 5'9"...which I'll bash my head on. Hmmm.... Any tips or solutions?



The most comfortable screen height at eye level is from about 1/3rd from the bottom of the screen to half way. So you could just move the screen up by maybe a foot or so to give more headroom as long as the eye level is no less than 1/3 from the bottom. It also depends on seating distance. You dont want to be moving your eyes any more than about 10-15 degrees to see the top of the screen. (10 degrees from eye level to top of screen) You may have to reduce screen size to get a comfortable compromise between screen vertical viewing angle, screen height and projector mount height.

http://myhometheater.homestead.com/Verticalviewing.html


----------



## niccolo

If you have white walls, try projecting on those first to see what height you like. I mounted with my eyes just a bit below 1/3 from the bottom, and to be honest I wish I'd mounted a little lower (and lens shift would easily have accommodated it), looking dead ahead is more relaxing than looking even slightly up, in my experience.


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timdafweak*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7620#post_24304353
> 
> 
> Well, last weekend i tried to play a 1080p Half-SBS rip of Avatar via Plex. With 1.08 installed, SBS was still greyed out as an option, at 1080p 60hz. I had to resort to PowerDVD 13, which automatically changes the refresh rate to match the source which was 24fps in my case.
> 
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong, but I thought that firmware version 1.08 enabled H-SBS 1080p 3D playback at 60hz? I even changed the color space to RGB 4:4:4, but that didn't make any difference, SBS was still greyed out. :/ Is there a piece of the puzzle that I am simply not getting?
> 
> 
> On a different note, I'll be quite interested to read your experience with SVP and madVR frame interpolation. I tried the former last weekend, to mixed reviews from my wife. To her, it made it look quite unnatural, and "way too TV movie like". Admittedly I was just using SVP settings out of the box, and using the bundled MPC-HC player.



My initial impressions of SVP were also not good. I played with a few settings but I found it looked unnatural as if peoples movements were sped up. I tried 24 to 48 and 24 to 60. I could see some strange artifacts occasionally as well that I found distracting.

I'll have to try a couple more films and different settings before completely ruling it out though.


Also MadVR smooth motion adds too much visible blur to the trailing edge of moving objects for me and I prefer the natural motion blur of 24p when its shot well (with the proper shutter speed), which in most cases it is these days.

It could be useful for poorly shot/edited or mastered 24p films though where the shutter speed wasn't set correctly to remove some judder.


I'll have another look at 1080p 60Hz 3D SBS tonight. I know I did get it to work at least once but I'll confirm what settings were needed. From memory it only works in RGB mode and your video output from the player needs to be set to 60Hz. Its designed for PC use, not BD players.


Here's some good explanations on 24p, judder, motion blur and shutter speed.
http://photography.tutsplus.com/articles/quick-tip-how-does-shutter-speed-affect-video--photo-12092 


PS: Im talking about preferring native 24p motion blur at 24p, vs 24p > 48p/60p motion blur with MadVR smooth motion or SVP with 24p>48p/60p Frame Interpolation. Native 24p just looks better to me, and Madshi the developer of MadVR recommends native 24p if your display supports it.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cerberus83*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7650#post_24307356
> 
> 
> I suppose that's my question: how will you wire CAT5 to 3.5mm jack? Just splice the wire and wire it directly + to + and - to - ?



Yep, simple isn't it? Positive will be center of the 3.5 plug and ground is outside.


I just got back from HD with my 2 gang duplex to I can run my screen and pj wires thru the ceiling. I thought about using the trigger but now I'm not. I like using the ir remote to keep it separate from the pj. The screen also comes with a up down stop wall box with ir eye. This plugs into the cat5 jack and allows ir and manual control on wall.


My screen and pj are going to be plugged into my battery backup so I'm piecing together a power solution. I hope my other 25 ft hdmi comes in Wednesday so I can finish the install. Boy I hate wire hanging from the ceiling.


----------



## lapino




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7620#post_24306897
> 
> 
> Same here.
> 
> My LED TV's don't handle brightness uniformity (with plain-white) much better, so not really complaining.
> 
> 
> Actually they don't handle plain-black all that well either! (Edge-lit = brighter corners even on a black image. One-up to the BenQ, then!)
> 
> 
> The only time I (barely) notice it on the pj in regular video viewing is with the occasional plain-white subtitles. Though if you do something like browse the web (with plain white backgrounds frequently) it may be a bit distracting.



well, we watch about 90 percent of our movies with subtitles, so that's why it is so annoying to me. it is always 'in my face'. have a Epson tw7200 now to test, and while it definitely shows more contrast I don't find it that much of a difference to the Benq. Movies seem less fluid, and I notice more xtlak in 3D. If only the Benq had a more uniform brightness...


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lapino*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7650#post_24308666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7620#post_24306897
> 
> 
> Same here.
> 
> My LED TV's don't handle brightness uniformity (with plain-white) much better, so not really complaining.
> 
> 
> Actually they don't handle plain-black all that well either! (Edge-lit = brighter corners even on a black image. One-up to the BenQ, then!)
> 
> 
> The only time I (barely) notice it on the pj in regular video viewing is with the occasional plain-white subtitles. Though if you do something like browse the web (with plain white backgrounds frequently) it may be a bit distracting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, we watch about 90 percent of our movies with subtitles, so that's why it is so annoying to me. it is always 'in my face'. have a Epson tw7200 now to test, and while it definitely shows more contrast I don't find it that much of a difference to the Benq. Movies seem less fluid, and I notice more xtlak in 3D. If only the Benq had a more uniform brightness...
Click to expand...


That's saying something considering the higher price of the Epson. Though as a 3LCD, at least rainbows would be invisible (if you notice them in the 1st place); though I guess convergence/sharpness may be a bit worse for it too.


Most of my evening viewing is done with subs also (to not wake the kids







and as I mention, I still barely notice it 


If your media player supports it, what about changing the color of them? Light-Grey instead of white? (Haven't had the need to try this myself but it may produce an improvement?)


----------



## lapino

Tried that but it did not improve things a lot. Maybe mine was just a tad worse than normal? Could you take a picture of a movie with white subs to show me?


----------



## militaru


Hello everybody, 

 

I know that you already answered 1000 times to these question that i'll ask you but there are alot of pages to search for the answers...


I need help for finding the perfect budget 3d glasses for my Benq w1070 - I found SainSonic-SSZ-200DLB which looks ok but you are the experts and that's why i'm asking you.


The second question is about a mount ceiling solution, if you can recommend any.. 


Thank you guys


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7650#post_24307903
> 
> 
> ...I'll have another look at 1080p 60Hz 3D SBS tonight. I know I did get it to work at least once but I'll confirm what settings were needed. From memory it only works in RGB mode and your video output from the player needs to be set to 60Hz. Its designed for PC use, not BD players.....



I tried again tonight and it definitely supports 1080p 60hz SBS 3D.

You need to be in RGB mode on the projector and also RGB mode on your output source (in my case RGB mode in Nvidia control panel).

You also obviously need to be in 60hz mode on your output source so the projector detects a compatible signal so that it will enable 1080p60hz SBS 3D.


I also played tomb raider in 3D SBS @ 1080p 60hz using tridef 3D and it looks great with a frame rate between 30-60FPS with the GTX760 and game settings on high.










I found I actually liked the MADVR smooth motion on Wrath of the Titans in 3D @ 60hz because it smooths some of the 3D judder in the fast motion in that film. I would have thought that native 24p triple flash 144hz 3D would have been smoother than 24p MadVR smooth motion 3D @ 60hz (projector is probably doing double flash 120hz @60hz which is 60hz per eye vs 72hz per eye with triple flash)


Now off to do some more SVP testing.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lapino*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7650#post_24308720
> 
> 
> Tried that but it did not improve things a lot. Maybe mine was just a tad worse than normal? Could you take a picture of a movie with white subs to show me?



Sure; I'll do so this evening for you.


There's always the possibility your sample was a bit worse than regular... you'll let us know!


----------



## timdafweak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7650#post_24308804
> 
> 
> I tried again tonight and it definitely supports 1080p 60hz SBS 3D.
> 
> You need to be in RGB mode on the projector and also RGB mode on your output source (in my case RGB mode in Nvidia control panel).
> 
> You also obviously need to be in 60hz mode on your output source so the projector detects a compatible signal so that it will enable 1080p60hz SBS 3D.
> 
> 
> I also played tomb raider in 3D SBS @ 1080p 60hz using tridef 3D and it looks great with a frame rate between 30-60FPS with the GTX760 and game settings on high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found I actually liked the MADVR smooth motion on Wrath of the Titans in 3D @ 60hz because it smooths some of the 3D judder in the fast motion in that film. I would have thought that native 24p triple flash 144hz 3D would have been smoother than 24p MadVR smooth motion 3D @ 60hz (projector is probably doing double flash 120hz @60hz which is 60hz per eye vs 72hz per eye with triple flash)
> 
> 
> Now off to do some more SVP testing.



PB69, thanks for your detailed posts and for looking into the 1080p SBS. From what you wrote, the crucial setting I forgot was to set the color space to RGB on the projector. I did however set it on my HTPC (via the AMD Catalyst Control Panel), all other things being the same. I will give that a shot tonight and see what I get.


I am rather stoked to read that you had a positive experience with madVR. I didn't even give it a shot, after the negativity from the Mrs towards SVP. Tonight while she works, I will do some extensive testing on my own. Stoked! Good luck on yours, and keep us informed. Your posts here are a fount of knowledge!


----------



## ravneet

Does anyone have experience with the Monoprice WALL mount, http://www.monoprice.com/Product/?c_id=109&cp_id=10911&cs_id=1091103&p_id=8804&seq=1&format=2#description


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7650#post_24308975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lapino*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7650#post_24308720
> 
> 
> Tried that but it did not improve things a lot. Maybe mine was just a tad worse than normal? Could you take a picture of a movie with white subs to show me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure; I'll do so this evening for you.
> 
> 
> There's always the possibility your sample was a bit worse than regular... you'll let us know!
Click to expand...


I've spent some time trying to get a shot that demonstrates this on subtitles.

The closest I got was this:










Not very noticeable on the subs; in person or in picture...


However, we happened to watch another show this evening which had a plain-white background: and here it's pretty obvious:










Definite right-side brightness preference. (I'm table-mounted: ceiling would be the reverse).


The reason I'm not complaining (other than how much I like this pj in general and how little it costs) is because my other display devices aren't much better: here's that same shot on my new-ish LG 42" LED TV:










That's perhaps even less uniform than the projector.

Worse, that LED TV isn't great on plain-black either:










Nearly a year later and I'm still a massive fan of this projector, I guess!


----------



## mishari84

I think I read somewhere you can try to remove the lamp and put it back again.


----------



## lapino

I tried that. That being said, it does look a lot less bad than it was on mine. The difference is on top in your situation, I use it ceiling mounted and this adds to the effect like you said too. Just read about the w1300. If inputlag is the same as the w1070, I think I will buy that one since reviews state it has a better lens.


----------



## Grayson73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pennywise666*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7600_100#post_24304647
> 
> 
> its from this site:
> http://www.soundandvision.com/content/benq-w1070-3d-dlp-projector-settings
> 
> they are nice settings,i use them.



I thought most people were using Withers' settings from this link:

http://www.avforums.com/threads/benq-w1070-reviewer%C2%92s-recommended-best-settings.1761516/ 


Has anyone compared both?


----------



## CheYC

My personally calibrated 1070 has values closer to those of the S&V FWIW (for 2D). I also think the 2.2 gamma is too low, but that's more of a personal preference I suppose. The 2.2 setting gives an actual gamma closer to 2.1, whereas the 2.4 setting gives an actual gamma around 2.3.


----------



## fredxr2d2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grayson73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7650#post_24310806
> 
> 
> I thought most people were using Withers' settings from this link:
> 
> http://www.avforums.com/threads/benq-w1070-reviewer%C2%92s-recommended-best-settings.1761516/
> 
> 
> Has anyone compared both?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7650#post_24310852
> 
> 
> My personally calibrated 1070 has values closer to those of the S&V FWIW (for 2D). I also think the 2.2 gamma is too low, but that's more of a personal preference I suppose. The 2.2 setting gives an actual gamma closer to 2.1, whereas the 2.4 setting gives an actual gamma around 2.3.



For mine (without equipment and just by eye), the Withers settings look far better to me than the S & V (I had it running both for a while and would switch back and forth). The Withers settings seem to make a much more natural looking picture and the colors don't seem to be oversaturated, whereas with the S &V settings, I noticed some blue oversaturation, especially on some beginning scenes in the Avengers blu-ray (take a close look at the spear that Loki uses when he first arrives on earth--the blue seems like it should be bright and glowing, but the S & V settings produced banding and too much pop: it didn't glow so much as sizzle with artifacts and grossness). All that being said, I think both produce much better picture than out of the box and unless I'd compared them side-to-side, I don't think that I would've noticed. Just my, non-equipment using 2 cents.


Also, on Gamma, I used to really like a darker gamma, but I much prefer the details that come out when you set it to 2.2 instead of 2.4 That's more my personal preference. And, as these may have variances in individual units: your mileage may vary. (I also don't seem to have the major lighting inconsistencies that others report, or that I've noticed anyway.)


----------



## Derek Day

Hey all, probably a newby question here but I've searched every place both on here and Google and haven't been able to find a definitive answer.


If I ditch the whole 3D thing and just use this projector for normal gaming, will it do 2D at 144hz? In the nVidia control panel I only have an option for 60hz and heard rumors that projectors can only do 60hz due to an HDMI limitation?


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek Day*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7650#post_24311113
> 
> 
> Hey all, probably a newby question here but I've searched every place both on here and Google and haven't been able to find a definitive answer.
> 
> 
> If I ditch the whole 3D thing and just use this projector for normal gaming, will it do 2D at 144hz? In the nVidia control panel I only have an option for 60hz and heard rumors that projectors can only do 60hz due to an HDMI limitation?


Unless Benq changes things with a firmware update you won't get more than 60hz. I tried custom resolutions and timings upto 144hz and could only get anything less than 60hz working.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Well my second w1070 came in yesterday, got it up and I have the new remote but Im on firmware 1.06, now to break it in










So far I have noticed that the fan is a lot quieter then my older w1070 even with high altitude cooling turned on its quieter, so I wonder if they improved the fan or reduced the RPMs...


----------



## flint723




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek Day*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7650#post_24311113
> 
> 
> Hey all, probably a newby question here but I've searched every place both on here and Google and haven't been able to find a definitive answer.
> 
> 
> If I ditch the whole 3D thing and just use this projector for normal gaming, will it do 2D at 144hz? In the nVidia control panel I only have an option for 60hz and heard rumors that projectors can only do 60hz due to an HDMI limitation?


 

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7650#post_24311206
> 
> 
> 
> Unless Benq changes things with a firmware update you won't get more than 60hz. I tried custom resolutions and timings upto 144hz and could only get anything less than 60hz working.


This is true at 1920x1080, you will not get anything higher than 60hz to work, I tried as well.  But at 1280x720 I got it to work at 120hz interlaced.  But it did register on the projector info menu as 1280x800 @ 120hz.  Although it did display a picture, it did not fill the screen and I'm not sure if this could be resolved with aspect ratio settings or not.

 

I should also mention this is on 1.08 firmware.

 

The way to do it is set up a custom resolution in the "customize" button in the Nvidia control panel.


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timdafweak*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7650#post_24309042
> 
> 
> PB69, thanks for your detailed posts and for looking into the 1080p SBS. From what you wrote, the crucial setting I forgot was to set the color space to RGB on the projector. I did however set it on my HTPC (via the AMD Catalyst Control Panel), all other things being the same. I will give that a shot tonight and see what I get.
> 
> 
> I am rather stoked to read that you had a positive experience with madVR. I didn't even give it a shot, after the negativity from the Mrs towards SVP. Tonight while she works, I will do some extensive testing on my own. Stoked! Good luck on yours, and keep us informed. Your posts here are a fount of knowledge!



I couldn't get SVP to work smoothly with my FullHD SBS 3D BD rips because 3840x1080 @ 60hz was too much for my CPU with SVP running. It did work if I set it to H-SBS but the picture was noticeably lower res with less detail on that mode. Unfortunately the Benq wont accept 48hz SBS 3D so SVP seems like a no go for 3D. I'll have another play tonight with 2D 24>60 SVP and see how I go.


Also remember with MadVR, that it won't do anything to the picture unless you have set the GPU display res to 60hz.

So far I think MadVR smooth motion at 60hz is the best option for smoothing 3D with fast action films but I prefer native 24p with 2D and most 3D non-action films.


From some more research I did, it seems that the Benq W1070/1080ST (and other consumer grade single chip DLP projectors) display 24p 2D material at 48hz to eliminate flicker. This is unconfirmed and just speculation that I found on another site.

I can get into service mode on my projector so I'm going to have a poke around while playing some 2D and 3D 24p material tonight and see what else I can uncover.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

okay this may be a silly question due to the cost involved but since the projector has the option has anyone tried this projector with an anamorphic lens?


----------



## Bassoholic

Ok, I did a search on FW1.08 and after reading 15mins, I do not see what changes in 1.08? Can someone post what new in 1.08 please? Thanks so much.


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bassoholic*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7650#post_24313513
> 
> 
> Ok, I did a search on FW1.08 and after reading 15mins, I do not see what changes in 1.08? Can someone post what new in 1.08 please? Thanks so much.



Firmware Changelog History of Benq W1070


Firmware 1.03


Problem-1- To improve the flickering when smart ECO mode + dynamic setting

Problem-2- To add “Background” color in OSD


Firmware 1.04


Problem-1- When at low temperature environment, fan oil would become thickened, cause rotational speed of

fan can’t reach target then shut down.

Problem-2- Keystone bug: When playing 3D (Frame packing), and then switch to 2D, and keystone value

can’t be kept.


Firmware 1.05


Problem-1- ISF setting cannot be saved

Problem-2- compatibility problem for some unique 3D DVD players(Philips)

Problem-3- OSD Swedish language of ”on& off” wrong translation


Firmware 1.06


Fixes:

-1- Hg bridge problem symptom: can’t turn on a projector, but NDF after transportation; few cases found in BQC.

There is Hg (Mercury) in a lamp bulb. Whenever the liquid mercury make the Short-circuit of electrodes of the lamp, the unit can’t

be turn on. To change the cooling status and lamp ignition behavior can make mercury condense at different locations of a bulb.

Due to Hg (Mercury) changing the location in lamp bulbs during transportation, it will be NDF in ASP.

-2- To improve power-on while system initializing

-3- To improve Philips DVD compatibility issue(BQC)

-4- Add 3D format as appendix

-5- Adjust Audio Curve for BQjp

-6- Japanese OSD correction for Cool and Warm (BQjp)

-7-To enhance HDMI searching speed

-8- To update RC code for new remote RCV011

-9- To modify the gain value to improve HDMI signal searching ability

-10- To add model name W1250 in Factory OSD (only W1070)


Added support for 3D formats:

[email protected]/94/60 Hz -- SBS added

[email protected] - SBS added

[email protected]/24Hz - SBS added

[email protected]/60Hz - Top Bottom - added

[email protected] - Top Bottom - added


Firmware 1.07


- ISF Night setting can’t be keep after 2D->3D timing changed

- To keep lamp hour after “reset all setting in USE OSD”

- To improve the 32 gray level via PS3 HDMI

- Modify picture mode of “power off” icon

- Modify HSG setting in No signal condition


Firmware 1.08


- Noise improvement / 1080p greenish problem via HDMI/VGA signal.

- Add 3D support timing: 1080p 60Hz SBS


W1080ST Version 1.03 = W1070 Version 1.06

W1080ST Version 1.04 = W1070 Version 1.07

W1080ST Version 1.05 = W1070 Version 1.08

(Do not load W1080ST with W1070 firmware!!!! The changelogs are the same but firmware IS NOT compatible between different projector models)




All current versions of W1070 Firmware

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/x5omnxp1vr6wyi4/e8_HLKrQUV/Firmware%20Files 


or

ftp://62.141.76.120/driver/projectors/W1070/ Username: username Password: password


Latest 2 versions of W1080ST Firmware

ftp://62.141.76.120/driver/projectors/W1080ST/ Username: username Password: password


Service Manuals

https://docs.google.com/folderview?pli=1&docId=0B_xTFybwtlbvTHFqclRLU3pBNlk&id=0B_xTFybwtlbvU1oxdHRNcWd3LTQ 


Useful Test Patterns - Username: username Password: password

ftp://62.141.76.120/driver/projectors/Tests/Main_HD/


----------



## Cerberus83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7650#post_24313718
> 
> 
> Firmware Changelog History of Benq W1070



Thanks!!


----------



## Grant D

Hi Daniel


I have been looking for an answer regarding the use of a anamorphic lens with W1070. Hopefully someone here may have tried it.


----------



## Mr.G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7650#post_24312555
> 
> 
> okay this may be a silly question due to the cost involved but since the projector has the option has anyone tried this projector with an anamorphic lens?



Putting a $2000-3000 anamorphic lens on an $800 projector would seem a silly thing to do. You realize you would also need a new 2.35:1 screen for this to work.


That said there are DIY anamorphic lens out there but they are mediocre at best.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr.G*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7680#post_24315182
> 
> 
> Putting a $2000-3000 anamorphic lens on an $800 projector would seem a silly thing to do. You realize you would also need a new 2.35:1 screen for this to work.
> 
> 
> That said there are DIY anamorphic lens out there but they are mediocre at best.



I am aware of the cost as I mentioned such but some of us might want to work our way up to a better projector but figured why not if we had the chance to buy a second hand lens ($800 to 1400) why not use it for the current BenQ so all I am looking for is people who have tried this and maybe post some screens of it.


----------



## Mr.G

I was just commenting on how unrealistic this is - however if you manage to accomplish this I'd be very interested in seeing your end product.


----------



## Bassoholic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7650#post_24313718
> 
> 
> Firmware Changelog History of Benq W1070
> 
> 
> Firmware 1.03
> 
> 
> Problem-1- To improve the flickering when smart ECO mode + dynamic setting
> 
> Problem-2- To add “Background” color in OSD
> 
> 
> Firmware 1.04
> 
> 
> Problem-1- When at low temperature environment, fan oil would become thickened, cause rotational speed of
> 
> fan can’t reach target then shut down.
> 
> Problem-2- Keystone bug: When playing 3D (Frame packing), and then switch to 2D, and keystone value
> 
> can’t be kept.
> 
> 
> Firmware 1.05
> 
> 
> Problem-1- ISF setting cannot be saved
> 
> Problem-2- compatibility problem for some unique 3D DVD players(Philips)
> 
> Problem-3- OSD Swedish language of ”on& off” wrong translation
> 
> 
> Firmware 1.06
> 
> 
> Fixes:
> 
> -1- Hg bridge problem symptom: can’t turn on a projector, but NDF after transportation; few cases found in BQC.
> 
> There is Hg (Mercury) in a lamp bulb. Whenever the liquid mercury make the Short-circuit of electrodes of the lamp, the unit can’t
> 
> be turn on. To change the cooling status and lamp ignition behavior can make mercury condense at different locations of a bulb.
> 
> Due to Hg (Mercury) changing the location in lamp bulbs during transportation, it will be NDF in ASP.
> 
> -2- To improve power-on while system initializing
> 
> -3- To improve Philips DVD compatibility issue(BQC)
> 
> -4- Add 3D format as appendix
> 
> -5- Adjust Audio Curve for BQjp
> 
> -6- Japanese OSD correction for Cool and Warm (BQjp)
> 
> -7-To enhance HDMI searching speed
> 
> -8- To update RC code for new remote RCV011
> 
> -9- To modify the gain value to improve HDMI signal searching ability
> 
> -10- To add model name W1250 in Factory OSD (only W1070)
> 
> 
> Added support for 3D formats:
> 
> 1280[email protected]/94/60 Hz -- SBS added
> 
> [email protected] - SBS added
> 
> [email protected]/24Hz - SBS added
> 
> [email protected]/60Hz - Top Bottom - added
> 
> [email protected] - Top Bottom - added
> 
> 
> Firmware 1.07
> 
> 
> - ISF Night setting can’t be keep after 2D->3D timing changed
> 
> - To keep lamp hour after “reset all setting in USE OSD”
> 
> - To improve the 32 gray level via PS3 HDMI
> 
> - Modify picture mode of “power off” icon
> 
> - Modify HSG setting in No signal condition
> 
> 
> Firmware 1.08
> 
> 
> - Noise improvement / 1080p greenish problem via HDMI/VGA signal.
> 
> - Add 3D support timing: 1080p 60Hz SBS
> 
> 
> W1080ST Version 1.03 = W1070 Version 1.06
> 
> W1080ST Version 1.04 = W1070 Version 1.07
> 
> W1080ST Version 1.05 = W1070 Version 1.08
> 
> (Do not load W1080ST with W1070 firmware!!!! The changelogs are the same but firmware IS NOT compatible between different projector models)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All current versions of W1070 Firmware
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/x5omnxp1vr6wyi4/e8_HLKrQUV/Firmware%20Files
> 
> 
> or
> 
> ftp://62.141.76.120/driver/projectors/W1070/ Username: username Password: password
> 
> 
> Latest 2 versions of W1080ST Firmware
> 
> ftp://62.141.76.120/driver/projectors/W1080ST/ Username: username Password: password
> 
> 
> Service Manuals
> 
> https://docs.google.com/folderview?pli=1&docId=0B_xTFybwtlbvTHFqclRLU3pBNlk&id=0B_xTFybwtlbvU1oxdHRNcWd3LTQ
> 
> 
> Useful Test Patterns - Username: username Password: password
> 
> ftp://62.141.76.120/driver/projectors/Tests/Main_HD/


Awesome. Thanks dude.


----------



## nonahunjan

I have this projector and when I watch tv (1080i) on this projector, the images look very pixelated and unfocused when seeing a large image of say a football game, but it appears clear when zoomed up on the players. Anyone else have this issue or know how to fix it if possible? Thanks. I have tried adjusting the focus and it still looks pixelated. Any help please!!!!


----------



## Visceral Monkey

I've downloaded the 1.08 firmware, can someone point me to a post that explains how to flash it?


----------



## thadius65

Before I break down and cry like a baby.... Can someone give me some guidance on a Peerless spyder install on the bottom of my W1070? This mount is the PPA from amazon. Here is a pic:

http://s107.photobucket.com/user/thadius65/media/20140205_160243.jpg.html  


This is like rubics cube stuff..... I cannot find a video and the instructions are really poor.


Thanks!


Ted


----------



## fredxr2d2

Hi Ted,


So I have the same spider thingy on mine and what I had to do was loosen the screws on the "clamps" that attach the arms to the mount, and then move the spider arms to the corresponding screwhole positions. Then tighten clamps and insert screws. Hopefully that makes sense.


Good luck.


P.S. Since the W1070 only has 3 mounting holes, I just took one of the arms completely off the mount. Made it cleaner and easier.


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nonahunjan*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7680#post_24316489
> 
> 
> I have this projector and when I watch tv (1080i) on this projector, the images look very pixelated and unfocused when seeing a large image of say a football game, but it appears clear when zoomed up on the players. Anyone else have this issue or know how to fix it if possible? Thanks. I have tried adjusting the focus and it still looks pixelated. Any help please!!!!


Sounds like low resolution SD TV programs being scaled to HD, and probably low bitrate encoded programs. Not much you can do except use an external scaler in an AV amp or dedicated scaler or put a tv tuner in a PC and use MadVR image scaling. Or just watch 1080 material! The built in scaler is pretty ordinary,


----------



## thadius65




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fredxr2d2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7680#post_24316800
> 
> 
> Hi Ted,
> 
> 
> So I have the same spider thingy on mine and what I had to do was loosen the screws on the "clamps" that attach the arms to the mount, and then move the spider arms to the corresponding screwhole positions. Then tighten clamps and insert screws. Hopefully that makes sense.
> 
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> P.S. Since the W1070 only has 3 mounting holes, I just took one of the arms completely off the mount. Made it cleaner and easier.



fredxr2d2 - If there is any chance of a picture of yours mounted, I would greatly appreciate. In the meantime, I will attempt to solve the puzzle before me!







)


PS - I checked out the projector to make sure all was working. Set it back about 10' from wall, sitting on table. Let blu-ray LOTR Return of the King extended edition play through just on the wall, which is an oat color. If this baby is going to be even better than that after my blackout cloth screen install, I will be a very happy man!


----------



## thadius65

This can't be right, is it??

http://s107.photobucket.com/user/thadius65/media/20140205_173728.jpg.html  
http://s107.photobucket.com/user/thadius65/media/20140205_173722.jpg.html


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thadius65*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7680#post_24316585
> 
> 
> Before I break down and cry like a baby.... Can someone give me some guidance on a Peerless spyder install on the bottom of my W1070? This mount is the PPA from amazon. Here is a pic:
> 
> http://s107.photobucket.com/user/thadius65/media/20140205_160243.jpg.html
> 
> 
> This is like rubics cube stuff..... I cannot find a video and the instructions are really poor.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Ted



- Remove the fourth, unneeded arm entirely.


- Loosen all the screws, then attach the legs to the Benq screw holes, and move everything around until you get as close as possible to 1) centering the weight of the projector relative to the mount, 2) using as little of the extension rail as possible to minimize flex (but this isn't a high priority), 3) having the extension rail poke out beyond the projector as little as possible (this is purely aesthetic).


- Once you've located your desired position, tighten everything snugly.


Viola!


----------



## thadius65

Niccolo - see above two pics with all tightened. Does that look right??


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thadius65*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7680#post_24317104
> 
> 
> Niccolo - see above two pics with all tightened. Does that look right??



Nope. You want each of the arms to attach to the central, round piece at roughly equal locations around it, so the weight is balanced on all sides. Right now you have all the weight on the very back. Note that this may require flipping the orientation of one of the arms relative to its current position. At this point, I'd recommend loosening everything back up, removing the screws that attach to the projector, and then pushing everything around until you have a position that seems close to optimal before reattaching to the projector and fine-tuning.


----------



## thadius65

Am I there yet??

http://s107.photobucket.com/user/thadius65/media/20140205_183356.jpg.html


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thadius65*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7680#post_24317353
> 
> 
> Am I there yet??
> 
> http://s107.photobucket.com/user/thadius65/media/20140205_183356.jpg.html



That looks pretty good! You're not going to get it perfectly balanced, but the closer you can get, the easier it'll be to get the projector to hold its dialed-in position.


----------



## thadius65

^ Thanks for the help Niccolo!


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thadius65*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7680#post_24317442
> 
> 
> ^ Thanks for the help Niccolo!



You're welcome! This forum is full of super-helpful folks, so just doing for you what lots of others have done for me.


----------



## caseyparsons

Finally got my screen built and projector mounted! Now, how do I get it to look awesome with both 2.35:1 stuff and 16:9 stuff?


My screen is 2.35:1 and I'd like the entire area to be filled for movies. I'm hoping for 16:9 TV media I'll just have black bars on the left and right. But I can't seem to get the PJ position and zoom configured correctly.


Help?!?! Thanks!


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caseyparsons*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7680#post_24317555
> 
> 
> Finally got my screen built and projector mounted! Now, how do I get it to look awesome with both 2.35:1 stuff and 16:9 stuff?
> 
> 
> My screen is 2.35:1 and I'd like the entire area to be filled for movies. I'm hoping for 16:9 TV media I'll just have black bars on the left and right. But I can't seem to get the PJ position and zoom configured correctly.
> 
> 
> Help?!?! Thanks!



This is a 16:9 projector, unless I'm mistaken I don't think a constant-height setup is feasible. It's possible the zoom range is big enough that you can zoom and refocus between aspect ratios to make this work, and spill the black bars beyond the screen when projecting 2:35:1, but I'm not certain about that, and the zoom range is fairly limited.


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7680#post_24317576
> 
> 
> This is a 16:9 projector, unless I'm mistaken I don't think a constant-height setup is feasible. It's possible the zoom range is big enough that you can zoom and refocus between aspect ratios to make this work, and spill the black bars beyond the screen when projecting 2:35:1, but I'm not certain about that, and the zoom range is fairly limited.



The zoom range works for my W1080ST so it will probably work for the W1070 too if you mount it at the correct distance from the screen.


He can just set it up so that he has max zoom for 2.35:1 and pull the zoom back so 16:9 fits the 2.35 screen with black bars on the sides.

One problem though is the projector height will also need to change as the top edge of the projected image doesn't move when you zoom. (assuming roof mounted)

You might be able to use vertical lens shift to accommodate the difference in height.


This projector is best suited to 16:9 with top and bottom masking for 2.35:1 if you want both 16:9 and 2.35:1 viewing.


----------



## caseyparsons




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7680#post_24317712
> 
> 
> The zoom range works for my W1080ST so it will probably work for the W1070 too if you mount it at the correct distance from the screen.
> 
> 
> He can just set it up so that he has max zoom for 2.35:1 and pull the zoom back so 16:9 fits the 2.35 screen with black bars on the sides.
> 
> One problem though is the projector height will also need to change as the top edge of the projected image doesn't move when you zoom. (assuming roof mounted)
> 
> You might be able to use vertical lens shift to accommodate the difference in height.
> 
> 
> This projector is best suited to 16:9 with top and bottom masking for 2.35:1 if you want both 16:9 and 2.35:1 viewing.


Thanks for the feedback. Problem is I already have the 2.35:1 screen. I'll see if I can mount a little further back and get the manual zoom to work out perfectly. Will be a pain to change zoom/lens shift manually when content changes...but I'll be doing 80% 2.35:1 content.


Guess I should have done my homework better. Maybe I should return the PJ and get a different one with more zoom options?


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caseyparsons*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7680#post_24317785
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. Problem is I already have the 2.35:1 screen. I'll see if I can mount a little further back and get the manual zoom to work out perfectly. Will be a pain to change zoom/lens shift manually when content changes...but I'll be doing 80% 2.35:1 content.
> 
> 
> Guess I should have done my homework better. Maybe I should return the PJ and get a different one with more zoom options?



You would need to move it so that at maximum zoom it fits 2.35, and then pull zoom back so it fits 16:9. You will probably want to attach something to the lens shift to make it easier to adjust the height of the image. The next best projector up from this that has lens memory for what you need is the Panasonic Ae8000 which is about 3 times more expensive.


----------



## Bassoholic

I have fw1.06 now. For folks that update to 1.08, do you see any improvement? What's better, 3D 1080p 24hz or 60hz? I have been using 24hz. Thanks.


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bassoholic*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7680#post_24318398
> 
> 
> I have fw1.06 now. For folks that update to 1.08, do you see any improvement? What's better, 3D 1080p 24hz or 60hz? I have been using 24hz. Thanks.



3D1080p 60 SBS is only useful for PC playback or on a player than can convert framepacked 3D 1080p 24 to 3D 1080p SBS 60 on the fly. Native 24p playback is smoother if your display supports that framerate (which the projector does), otherwise you need frame interpolation or frame smoothing on the player (PC or BD player) to make 60hz any "better" than 24p at 24hz. "better" is a rather subjective thing to each individual. As I said I prefer native 24p for just about everything compared to the motion blur(ghosting) and unusual movement and artifacts that Frame interpolation or smooth motion causes. When it comes to PC games however 3D 1080p SBS @ 60 is way better than 3D 1080i SBS @60 or 3D 1080p @24.


Native framepacked 3D 1080p 24 is also higher resolution than 3D 1080p 60 SBS.


----------



## Bassoholic

^^ Thanks. I use my HTPC as source for movie to my W1070. How do I get frame interpolation or smoothing for my HTPC? As I said, I use 1080p 24hz for 3D but have to change to 1080 60hz for football and sport as 24hz is severely lagging. I rather set it to 60hz for all content if it looks good.


----------



## Airion

Last October Benq "released" the W1070V2 in Japan. Evidently it's the same as the W1070 but with an HDMI cable included.


Anyway, I've had my eyes on this projector for over a year, and 1080p SBS 3D support in firmware 1.08 is something I was looking for. I emailed support to ask if it would be possible to send it in after purchasing to have the firmware updated to 1.08 to enable 1080p SBS 3D. The response I got was (my translation):


"The W1070 sold in Japan supports 1080i SBS 3D. It is possible to send it in to have the firmware updated, but please understand that I can't guarantee that doing so will enable 1080p for SBS. The W1070V2 and W1070 are the same."


Soooo my interpretation is "can't guarantee" is customer service speak for "I'm not knowledgeable enough to answer." Perhaps I'm just better off updating to 1.08 on my own if I get it. My understanding is that the firmware isn't country specific. Does that sound correct?


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bassoholic*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7680#post_24318773
> 
> 
> ^^ Thanks. I use my HTPC as source for movie to my W1070. How do I get frame interpolation or smoothing for my HTPC? As I said, I use 1080p 24hz for 3D but have to change to 1080 60hz for football and sport as 24hz is severely lagging. I rather set it to 60hz for all content if it looks good.



http://www.svp-team.com/ 


Jason


----------



## Daniel Chaves

I looked around but didnt see anything, has anyone made a walk through video of updating the w1070 firmware through USB? If not could someone who has done this a few times successfully make one?


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bassoholic*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7680#post_24318773
> 
> 
> ^^ Thanks. I use my HTPC as source for movie to my W1070. How do I get frame interpolation or smoothing for my HTPC? As I said, I use 1080p 24hz for 3D but have to change to 1080 60hz for football and sport as 24hz is severely lagging. I rather set it to 60hz for all content if it looks good.



SVP as per link above gives you frame interpolation and MadVR renderer gives you smooth motion. SVP adds frames in between the original frames to attempt to smooth the image, and MadVR blends existing adjacent frames to remove judder.


What HTPC front end are you using? You should be able to get the player to automatically switch video card frame rates if your using MadVR and that will automatically set the correct frame rate on the projector.


Some HTPC players also have their own auto video card resolution switcher that will make the projector automatically switch to the best frame rate and video mode. I use Jriver MC19 with its own built-in switcher so I automatically get switched from 24 to 29, 50 and 60hz depending on what frame rate is detected. Works great for automatically switching between TV, ripped DVDs and Blu-rays at the proper frame rate. The HDMI re-sync on video mode changes is really fast now on the projector with the lastest firmware (less than 2 seconds) so I don't really see the point in locking it to 60hz, especially for a HTPC.


----------



## hungary

Is 2.35 possible for W1070 / even W1080st with wide angle lens??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJ-ZnajmvFw 


He made it for his epson 3010


----------



## BlindSet

How are people dealing inch with side to side adhustments if the mount isn't aligned perfectly with the center of the screen? Anyone have suggestions as to whether the peerless or chief is more forgiving in the area!


----------



## Bassoholic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7680#post_24318924
> 
> http://www.svp-team.com/
> 
> 
> Jason


Thanks for link. I have some reading to do


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7710#post_24319020
> 
> 
> SVP as per link above gives you frame interpolation and MadVR renderer gives you smooth motion. SVP adds frames in between the original frames to attempt to smooth the image, and MadVR blends existing adjacent frames to remove judder.
> 
> 
> What HTPC front end are you using? You should be able to get the player to automatically switch video card frame rates if your using MadVR and that will automatically set the correct frame rate on the projector.
> 
> 
> Some HTPC players also have their own auto video card resolution switcher that will make the projector automatically switch to the best frame rate and video mode. I use Jriver MC19 with its own built-in switcher so I automatically get switched from 24 to 29, 50 and 60hz depending on what frame rate is detected. Works great for automatically switching between TV, ripped DVDs and Blu-rays at the proper frame rate. The HDMI re-sync on video mode changes is really fast now on the projector with the lastest firmware (less than 2 seconds) so I don't really see the point in locking it to 60hz, especially for a HTPC.


is MadVR an addition to svp? If so where can I get that?

I have an HTPC with quad core AMD 4100 CPU and Radeon 6670 video card. I am currently using mediabrowser and play movie with WMC. Jriver MC19 sounds nice. I like mediabrowser the way it pulls in artworks from my mkv ripped movies. Can I still be able to use mediabrowser with jriver, svp and madVR installed? Sorry as I said I have some reading to do. Thanks.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlindSet*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7710#post_24319335
> 
> 
> How are people dealing inch with side to side adhustments if the mount isn't aligned perfectly with the center of the screen? Anyone have suggestions as to whether the peerless or chief is more forgiving in the area!



The Chief mounts include a yaw adjustment, which is what you're asking about. The Peerless mounts do not, so you have the option of rotating them around the downtube, if you're using one, or of loosening the anchor bolts if you've got it bolted to the ceiling, or of trying to adjust the universal mounting solution. For me, this is a major shortcoming of what is otherwise an excellently designed Peerless mount, but if you scroll through this thread a few pages back, you'll see others have either jury-rigged yaw solutions or feel confident they can align their mount perfectly when installing so it's a moot issue.


----------



## BlindSet

But yaw is just rotation isn't it? Wouldn't you then need to do some image adjustments to account for the keystoneing that would occurs? (In this case side to side instead of the traditional up-down keystone issues. ) sorry this is all new to me.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hungary*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7710#post_24319261
> 
> 
> Is 2.35 possible for W1070 / even W1080st with wide angle lens??
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJ-ZnajmvFw
> 
> 
> He made it for his epson 3010



this is an interesting approach wonder how effective it really is and what wide angle lens he really used....


for ****s and giggles I bought a wide angle lens, is the right one eh dont know but it was cheap enough to experiment with and if it seems to work then I will get a better lens and see if there is a difference.


Edit: Clarification I am doing this for a larger image not for anamorphic since well thats not what can be done...


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlindSet*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7710#post_24320757
> 
> 
> But yaw is just rotation isn't it? Wouldn't you then need to do some image adjustments to account for the keystoneing that would occurs? (In this case side to side instead of the traditional up-down keystone issues. ) sorry this is all new to me.



I suppose there are two kinds of side to side alignment. One is whether the projector is perfectly parallel to the screen. A yaw adjustment will help fix that. The other is whether you've mounted the projector at the midpoint of your screen. I'm under the impression some mounts may allow this kind of lateral adjustment, but neither the Peerless nor the Chief mounts with which I'm familiar do. But it shouldn't be too difficult to put the projector in the right spot, and most screens can be slid laterally on their wall brackets, and it's not a huge deal if the screens end up having to be a few millimeters off the preferred wall location in one direction or another. And yes, if you use yaw for the second kind of adjustment, you'd get keystoning, so that should be avoided.


----------



## hungary

yea.. pls figure it out guys... i am still seeking for a projector.

it should br the same diameter of the nd filter you guys using.

and try to get a wide angle lens with value closer to 1 (means least wide),0.8 / 0.85 shall be a good start.

and it might require the highest quality optics possible from further image degradation/edge abbreviation


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlindSet*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7710#post_24320757
> 
> 
> But yaw is just rotation isn't it? Wouldn't you then need to do some image adjustments to account for the keystoneing that would occurs? (In this case side to side instead of the traditional up-down keystone issues. ) sorry this is all new to me.



Yes it will introduce keystone. And what annoys me is that many brands of projectors have different lens locations, some are center, some are left side, some are right side. I may try a different brand in the future but the mount can't be easily moved and I try not to. There are holes in the ceiling already.


What I did was install the mount in the absolute center of the room. I can't find a reasonably priced mount to let you move side to side. For this 1070, I adjusted the spider arm to let the lens positioned directly under the mount (not the center of the projector). It is unbalanced, unfortunately, and it will sag a bit on one side. But with careful adjustment (very time consuming) I can get it perfectly aligned to the center of the room. I guess if I use an Epson in the future (most of them have a central lens) it will be a much easier job.


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7710#post_24320823
> 
> 
> this is an interesting approach wonder how effective it really is and what wide angle lens he really used....
> 
> 
> for ****s and giggles I bought a wide angle lens, is the right one eh dont know but it was cheap enough to experiment with and if it seems to work then I will get a better lens and see if there is a difference.


Please let me know what lens works for you, and how you mounted it... This would actually be a good DIY thread too.


----------



## BlindSet

Thanks for the reply hotjt, sounds like I can position the mount so that the center of the lense is center to the screen and the spider arms allow for so lateral movement.


This probably wouldn't be as big of a deal but I am building my screen into a big entertainment center with small tolerances on the side so I would like to be able to move the project and not the screen should the two not be perfectly aligned from the start.


So basically the chief is the way to go to give me the most flexibility. Thanks!


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlindSet*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7710#post_24321848
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply hotjt, sounds like I can position the mount so that the center of the lense is center to the screen and the spider arms allow for so lateral movement.
> 
> 
> This probably wouldn't be as big of a deal but I am building my screen into a big entertainment center with small tolerances on the side so I would like to be able to move the project and not the screen should the two not be perfectly aligned from the start.
> 
> 
> So basically the chief is the way to go to give me the most flexibility. Thanks!



What about putting the projector on a chair at the correct distance from the screen, and then moving it till the picture is centered... Then measure from the side walls, and screen to the mount edges, and transfer the info to the ceiling?


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ellisr63*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7710#post_24321876
> 
> 
> What about putting the projector on a chair at the correct distance from the screen, and then moving it till the picture is centered... Then measure from the side walls, and screen to the mount edges, and transfer the info to the ceiling?



Mounting instructions in the manual tell you how to account for the off centre lens.


----------



## BlindSet

This probably something along the lines of what I will do when the time comes. I am just finishing the framing of the media room so still a couple months away.


I'm also not sure how bang on you need to be woth the transfer of the measurements. If I am off by 1/4 inch am I going to notice? Would I just over size the image and live with the loss of se of the edge image?


----------



## Keith AP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7650#post_24312555
> 
> 
> okay this may be a silly question due to the cost involved but since the projector has the option has anyone tried this projector with an anamorphic lens?



Yeah, I have an anamorphic setup; W1070 w/ Panamorph CineVista lens and an Elite Lunette 115" curved 2.35:1 screen. One problem I had was that the W1070 would not center the image when the 4:3 aspect ratio was selected (used to "normalize" a 16:9 image with the anamorphic lens fixed in place). The problem was in the firmware (v1.03) but was fixed in v1.05 I believe. I'm running v1.08 currently.


Other than that, the setup works great. I don't think one should discount an anamorphic solution because it's an inexpensive projector. I bought the lens because Panamorph was raising the price and I knew if I didn't use it with this projector (due to possible room configuration issues), I would down the road. Fortunately for me I was able to "squeeze" it into the room.


----------



## bluer101

Quick question. I moved my screen down 4 more inches so I needed to put the projector down 4 inches also. The problem is the new hdmi cables that I ordered are 3 ft and won't fit now. Is it ok to put the projector up and use the vertical shift? This won't degrade the picture will it? If so I can just order longer cables. This goes from the wall plate to the pj.


----------



## Keith AP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7710#post_24322427
> 
> 
> Quick question. I moved my screen down 4 more inches so I needed to put the projector down 4 inches also. The problem is the new hdmi cables that I ordered are 3 ft and won't fit now. Is it ok to put the projector up and use the vertical shift? This won't degrade the picture will it? If so I can just order longer cables. This goes from the wall plate to the pj.



I have not seen any indication the picture is affected at all by vertical shift - and I did a lot of testing and experimentation to determine the most flexible location in mounting my projector. I don't think you need to worry about using the vertical shift, just make sure you can shift the image to where you need it to be if you don't move the projector.


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hungary*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7710#post_24319261
> 
> 
> Is 2.35 possible for W1070 / even W1080st with wide angle lens??
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJ-ZnajmvFw
> 
> 
> He made it for his epson 3010



This lens has nothing to do with creating an anamorphic image. Its being used to create a larger image for the limited throw distance.

He is using lens masking on the original lens cap to hide the black bars top and bottom. (its not an anamorphic lens, its a wide angle lens being used in reverse to make a bigger picture)

Don't waste your money. The point of an anamorphic lens is to vertically squeeze the 2.35 image and use the full 1080 resolution of the projector as apposed to having black bars and only getting 800 vertical resolution on the screen.


I couldn't find a display mode on my W1080ST that would allow expanding a 2.35 image to the full resolution of 16:9 to allow you to squeeze it back down with an anamorphic lens. I can do it from my software on the HTPC though. (Jriver MC19)

Im not sure how you would use an anamorphic lens with this projector unless you use a software player or your BD player can expand the video to 16:9.

Using any mode including 4:3 mode (that Keith mentions) on my projector still leaves black bars somewhere though!


BTW from reading into it a bit more, it seems we maybe actually hurting the image quality, not improving it by using digital anamorphic expansion and lens squeeze in todays digital world...

I agree with the below, better to keep the pixels aligned (pixel perfect) and just crop/mask.


See here> http://www.andrew-robinson-online.com/is-anamorphic-still-relevant/ 

and here> http://www.andrew-robinson-online.com/is-anamorphic-still-relevant-part-ii-does-using-an-anamorphic-lens-really-yield-a-brighter-image/


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7680#post_24315213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr.G*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7680#post_24315182
> 
> 
> Putting a $2000-3000 anamorphic lens on an $800 projector would seem a silly thing to do. You realize you would also need a new 2.35:1 screen for this to work.
> 
> 
> That said there are DIY anamorphic lens out there but they are mediocre at best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am aware of the cost as I mentioned such but some of us might want to work our way up to a better projector but figured why not if we had the chance to buy a second hand lens ($800 to 1400) why not use it for the current BenQ so all I am looking for is people who have tried this and maybe post some screens of it.
Click to expand...


I might be doing that exact thing shortly. Get a second hand UH 480 B-Stock (chipped, but not in the light path), or even something like what I found on youtube that should fit the BenQ perfectly (but without any CA-correction coatings on it. I have written a PP shader to correct it electronically, though I'd need to test it to see what the quality is like. Also, there's some non-trivial work to get it to run in games).


Point is, it's do-able on a budget, and no matter what money you put into an A-Lens, that's money well spent because if we're lucky, there will be a new anamorphic encoding added to both 1080p and UHD Blurays (crossing my fingers), which means that not only would it be insanely good brightness and size, but also 25% higher resolution too (I mean using the rez of the BenQ).


One thing I haven't tried recently on this sucker is whether in 3D modes, if it works with anamorphic stretching. I seem to recall it wouldn't stretch vertically when passed in 24p frame packed mode in 3D. But it probably would in 1920x810 SBS modes, that's pretty certain. If not, just do the stretching on the PC side using MPC, that definitely works (and in fact the PP shader I wrote for CA correction should be a drop-in into MPC and work quite easily).


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith AP*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7710#post_24322118
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have an anamorphic setup; W1070 w/ Panamorph CineVista lens and an Elite Lunette 115" curved 2.35:1 screen. One problem I had was that the W1070 would not center the image when the 4:3 aspect ratio was selected (used to "normalize" a 16:9 image with the anamorphic lens fixed in place). The problem was in the firmware (v1.03) but was fixed in v1.05 I believe. I'm running v1.08 currently.
> 
> 
> Other than that, the setup works great. I don't think one should discount an anamorphic solution because it's an inexpensive projector. I bought the lens because Panamorph was raising the price and I knew if I didn't use it with this projector (due to possible room configuration issues), I would down the road. Fortunately for me I was able to "squeeze" it into the room.



Could you post photos of the setup and of the projected image and maybe a small youtube video if possible? I would love to see how it all looks and works.


----------



## Bassoholic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7710#post_24319020
> 
> 
> I use Jriver MC19 with its own built-in switcher so I automatically get switched from 24 to 29, 50 and 60hz depending on what frame rate is detected. Works great for automatically switching between TV, ripped DVDs and Blu-rays at the proper frame rate.


how do you like jriver? Did you use something else before that you can compare it to? Thanks.


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bassoholic*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7710#post_24323255
> 
> 
> how do you like jriver? Did you use something else before that you can compare it to? Thanks.



Jriver Media Centre 19 is the most powerful media player on the market.


I have used it on and off for quite a few years since version 13 but its now my full time player.

I tried using Plex, iTunes, and I have used XBMC on xbox and PC and a new dedicated vidon.me hardware media player but none of them ultimately do everything I need. (windows media center was never good enough for what i needed)


Jriver MC19 is the only one that meets all my requirements.


It plays SACD ISO's that were ripped using my old PS3 and converts the DSD signal to 24bit 192khz 2ch or 24bit 96khz 5.1 LPCM

It plays multi channel RIP and FLAC encodes of DVD-Audio discs using 24bit 192khz 2ch or 24bit 96khz 5.1 LPCM

It even plays back DTS multichannel audio encoded in wav files.


I have it setup to automatically play back 2 channel in 2.1 and every other multichannel format gets up converted to LPCM 7.1 surround. It decodes every single format properly including DTSHD MA 5.1 and 7.1, TrueHD, DTS, DTS Es discrete 6.1 and of course Dolby Digital. (all converted to LPCM 7.1 multi channel)


Of course MP3, Ogg, Flac, M4A, WAV, APE (including protected content as long as the PC is authorised) and every other audio format you can think of is handled seamlessly whether it be 2 channel or multichannel.

It has full room correction, supports convolution time and frequency alignment, parametric equalization, full bass redirection and crossover settings in room correction.

It support low latency WASAPI, ASIO audio out and bitstreaming.


Plus

Every video format known to man and it has built in LAV, ffdshow and MadVR all integrated and optimised with what they call "Red October" and "Red October HQ" (the later automatically uses MadVR renderer instead of windows VMR or EVR.) (even plays back my Tivo video files which are uploaded to the media server Raid array)

It takes the hard work out of getting the best possible picture by creating its own filter graphs using the best available decoders in the market (LAV/ffdshow/MadVR) but gives the flexibility so that if you know what your doing you can create your own custom filter graphs and decoders. It has very comprehensive command line and scripting support if thats your thing.


It even plays back BluRay ISOs movie only without the need for external Bluray App, or you can use it as a front end and launch Blurays with full menu support in an external app.

It has built in automatic scrappers for TV, DVD, Bluray and Audio to build your media images and info.

Built in Rippers for CD's DVD's and Bluray.


It has a 10 foot interface called theatre view that's as good as XBMC and Plex, but also has detailed desktop view and configuration options that the others just cant touch.

The theatre view menu is customisable and skinable.

Automatic video mode switching.

Supports TV tuners and recording with program guide, including from theatre view.

Theatre view integration for netflix, hulu and youtube.

Built in store support for Amazon, Audible, CD Baby and HDtracks.

Full MCE remote compatible. Third party iPhone/iPad App called Jremote for remote control and streaming. Gizmo for native remote control/streaming from Web browser and gizmo for Android.

Support for zones and streaming.

Supports photos.

Has comprehensive tagging and library management.


I made it sound complicated, but its not if you just use the basics and you can learn more over time to get the most out of it.

It has very active community support in the forum and very active development. For example, they listened to my idea last year and implemented built in calibration test tones for setting up speaker levels and subwoofers properly without a calibration disc.

It has a 30 day trial give it a go.


Yes I love it and I wouldn't watch movies on my Benq any other way! I run a fully digitized media library with 15TB of disk on a RAID array and its a dream to use.

Oh and it supports external devices and hard drives (media players) for sync, I use it to create my music library and play lists for the car and plug a 500GB USB disk into the car.

http://jriver.com/index.html 


Thread about moving from WMC/Mediabrowser to Jriver MC. http://yabb.jriver.com/interact/index.php?topic=67259.0


----------



## Bassoholic

^^ sound awesome. I did install it last night as the matter of fact and saw some of those options/features you mentioned. Thanks for the 'moving from mediabrowser link'. More reading to do ....i wouldn't need SVP and madVR then with jriver, correct? I might need to PM you with questions if you don't mind as I don't want to derail this thread.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7710#post_24323561
> 
> 
> Plus
> 
> Every video format known to man



Just for fun, I'd like to challenge you of this claim. I bet it doesn't know some odd Chinese video formats such as xv.


----------



## Keith AP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7710#post_24323150
> 
> 
> Could you post photos of the setup and of the projected image and maybe a small youtube video if possible? I would love to see how it all looks and works.



Daniel, I'll see if I can come up with some photos today.


----------



## caseyparsons




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith AP*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7710#post_24324063
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*
> 
> Could you post photos of the setup and of the projected image and maybe a small youtube video if possible? I would love to see how it all looks and works. smile.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel, I'll see if I can come up with some photos today.
Click to expand...

Yessss!


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith AP*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7710#post_24322922
> 
> 
> I have not seen any indication the picture is affected at all by vertical shift - and I did a lot of testing and experimentation to determine the most flexible location in mounting my projector. I don't think you need to worry about using the vertical shift, just make sure you can shift the image to where you need it to be if you don't move the projector.



Thank you, I will more the pj up and adjust the lens shift tonight.


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7710#post_24323993
> 
> 
> Just for fun, I'd like to challenge you of this claim. I bet it doesn't know some odd Chinese video formats such as xv.



Yes well that's a closed system proprietary format with a dedicated player for a chinese video store.

No one supports that one because its completely proprietary to the Xunlei thunder download manager .


----------



## Cerberus83

Off topic... anyone here uses UPS or power conditioner? If so, can you please share which brand/model you are using?


My components thus far are Onkyo NR808, Panny Blu Ray (DMP55), BenQ W1070, Wii and cable box. I am thinking about building HTPC and maybe add-on a TV down the line (TV/PJ combo) and will most likely hook up my Polk sub to a separate surge protector. So I definitely want something w/ plenty of juice (to have a few min to show down entire HT setup if on) and would love to have the rackable UPS and/or conditioner.


I was thinking about APC J35B ( LINK ), but I'm not sure if would support all of my components.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cerberus83*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7710#post_24324678
> 
> 
> Off topic... anyone here uses UPS or power conditioner? If so, can you please share which brand/model you are using?
> 
> 
> My components thus far are Onkyo NR808, Panny Blu Ray (DMP55), BenQ W1070, Wii and cable box. I am thinking about building HTPC and maybe add-on a TV down the line (TV/PJ combo) and will most likely hook up my Polk sub to a separate surge protector. So I definitely want something w/ plenty of juice (to have a few min to show down entire HT setup if on) and would love to have the rackable UPS and/or conditioner.
> 
> 
> I was thinking about APC J35B ( LINK ), but I'm not sure if would support all of my components.



I have used APC, CyberPower, and GeekSquad (which is actually APC rebranded), just figure out the total wattage of everything you have, add then look for a UPS that is higher then that listed total.










Also it may not be a bad idea to break that up over a couple UPS.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cerberus83*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7710#post_24324678
> 
> 
> Off topic... anyone here uses UPS or power conditioner? If so, can you please share which brand/model you are using?
> 
> 
> My components thus far are Onkyo NR808, Panny Blu Ray (DMP55), BenQ W1070, Wii and cable box. I am thinking about building HTPC and maybe add-on a TV down the line (TV/PJ combo) and will most likely hook up my Polk sub to a separate surge protector. So I definitely want something w/ plenty of juice (to have a few min to show down entire HT setup if on) and would love to have the rackable UPS and/or conditioner.
> 
> 
> I was thinking about APC J35B ( LINK ), but I'm not sure if would support all of my components.



I use Belkin Pure A/V for about 7-8 years now. I have replaced the batteries twice now. I have my 60 inch Sony, cable box, and soon my W1070. I'm working on that this weekend.


Then I have other stuff plugged into the non battery backup outlets.


My reciever and subs are plugged into another unit. This provides triggered outlets for subs and fans too.


Here are the units.


Here is the receiver sub one but I have silver.

http://www.belkin.com/us/p/P-AP41300-10/ 


And the battery one is here.

http://www.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=443702


----------



## Visceral Monkey

Soo...anyone have a link to the firmware flash instructions?


----------



## Keith AP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith AP*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7710#post_24324063
> 
> 
> Daniel, I'll see if I can come up with some photos today.



Ok, I posted a YouTube video of my anamorphic setup with explanation * 



 * - hope this helps to provide the information you are looking for. All of the photos were taken from the same tripod location so you can see the actual aspect ratio changes. Remember the screen I have is a 2.35:1 format.


THE NEXT THREE PHOTOS ILLUSTRATE HOW YOU WOULD HANDLE AN ANAMORPHIC SETUP EXCLUSIVELY WITH THE W1070, PANAMORPH CINEVISTA LENS, AND ELITE LUNETTE 115" CURVED 2.35:1 SCREEN:


BenQ "Auto" aspect ratio. This is what you get when you introduce an anamorphic lens when displaying the widescreen movie (top/bottom black bars) normally on the screen. The original image with top/bottom black bars is simply stretched horizontally by the lens.
 


BenQ "4:3" aspect ratio: This takes an original 16:9 image and compresses it for display in its expected aspect ratio. The compression is necessary because the anamorphic lens is stretching the image horizontally - making everything look short and fat. If you were watching standard HDTV 16:9 content, this is what you would have to do with a fixed anamorphic lens.
 


BenQ "Letterbox" aspect ratio: Think of this as the BenQ electronically stretching the image shown in the first photo vertically to not only remove the black bars - but also to restore the display to its correct "widescreen" format - removing the short and fat factor.
 

*FYI:* I have an Oppo 103 that I actually use to perform the vertical stretch of the image, even though the BenQ obviously provides this ability. The reason is that the BenQ leaves an extra inch of black bars top and bottom where the Oppo does not. If you compare this image to the one directly above, you might see a subtle difference in the height.
 


A couple photos of the CineVista lens and the projector.
 
 


So basically, here is my video equipment list:

- BenQ W1070 projector

- Panamorph CineVista Anamorphic Lens

- Elite 115" Lunette 2.35:1 Curved Screen (Curve235-115W)

- Oppo 103 Blu-Ray Player


----------



## lapino

I am desperately looking for numbers of inputlag for the w1300. anyone?


----------



## Cerberus83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7740#post_24324743
> 
> 
> I have used APC, CyberPower, and GeekSquad (which is actually APC rebranded), just figure out the total wattage of everything you have, add then look for a UPS that is higher then that listed total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also it may not be a bad idea to break that up over a couple UPS.



I'm sorry, I should have been more specific... I know that I would need to add wattage to determine the size of the UPS, but I want to know is which brands and types of UPS and/or power conditioners folks are using for their setup(s). Basically, how happy are you with the specific unit you have? Some folks swear by Belkin and others by APC (similar to Ford/Chevy debate)... I'm interested in reliability











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7740#post_24324982
> 
> 
> I use Belkin Pure A/V for about 7-8 years now. I have replaced the batteries twice now. I have my 60 inch Sony, cable box, and soon my W1070. I'm working on that this weekend.
> 
> 
> Then I have other stuff plugged into the non battery backup outlets.
> 
> 
> My reciever and subs are plugged into another unit. This provides triggered outlets for subs and fans too.
> 
> 
> Here are the units.
> 
> 
> Here is the receiver sub one but I have silver.
> 
> http://www.belkin.com/us/p/P-AP41300-10/
> 
> 
> And the battery one is here.
> 
> http://www.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=443702



Thanks for the info! Other than replacing the battery, how happy are you with those two?


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cerberus83*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7740#post_24325303
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I should have been more specific... I know that I would need to add wattage to determine the size of the UPS, but I want to know is which brands and types of UPS and/or power conditioners folks are using for their setup(s). Basically, how happy are you with the specific unit you have? Some folks swear by Belkin and others by APC (similar to Ford/Chevy debate)... I'm interested in reliability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info! Other than replacing the battery, how happy are you with those two?



They have been flawless for me. I paid about $200 a piece for them years ago. I have a monster unit I retired to my sons room when I got these. The pf60 unit is easy to find but the battery unit might be harder to find. You can't beat the price too. I have thought about picking up a few more pf60's for other rooms.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Thank you Keith AP that was indeed very helpful.


----------



## vjicecool


Just thought of sharing this

i was able to connect google chromecast to benq w1070 and projected my mac screen


----------



## bluer101

Well, I raised my PJ and used the vertical shift all the opposite way. I fine tuned everything and looks great. It's nice to have the PJ higher up so you can walk in front with less shadowing.


One thing I noticed tonight while using the wow disc, I have a half halo or something in the lower right of the screen. You can see it on bright images or the wow test patterns. I'm going to keep an eye on it. Warranty is one year right?


----------



## Yrd

This projector is $750 at NCIX.com right now.


Just bought it, first time with NCIX, but I know they are a big store in Canada.


----------



## bluer101

Here's a crappy photo but you can see it here.


----------



## sojourner353

Hi all,


I have changed my shared Firmware file location from Dropbox to MediaFire, here is the new link https://www.mediafire.com/folder/k5bv0z9ze0wm7/BenQ_W1070_Firmware_Update will keep this updated as new Firmwares etc. come out, thanks.


----------



## Visceral Monkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojourner353*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7740#post_24327754
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I have changed my shared Firmware file location from Dropbox to MediaFire, here is the new link https://www.mediafire.com/folder/k5bv0z9ze0wm7/BenQ_W1070_Firmware_Update will keep this updated as new Firmwares etc. come out, thanks.



Woot! And it has instructions there! Thanks!


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojourner353*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7740#post_24327754
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I have changed my shared Firmware file location from Dropbox to MediaFire, here is the new link https://www.mediafire.com/folder/k5bv0z9ze0wm7/BenQ_W1070_Firmware_Update will keep this updated as new Firmwares etc. come out, thanks.



Thanks again for providing the new link. If you have the service manual you might want to included it. If you don't have it I could send the PDF to you,.


----------



## McStyvie

Just want to say that I have been using this PJ since May 2013 with version 1.05 with NO problems whatsoever. I love this PJ.


----------



## lapino

Do you use it ceiling mounted? If so, do you notice,any brightness difference between left and right, especially visible on subs. Asking this because I had issues with mije and sold it but now thinking it was just a 'bad' one.


----------



## McStyvie

I actually plug it in when I watch something and it sits in front of us on the coffee table. No issues at all. When we ar done we unplug it and put it up on a shelf.


----------



## sojourner353




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7740#post_24328511
> 
> 
> Thanks again for providing the new link. If you have the service manual you might want to included it. If you don't have it I could send the PDF to you,.


Just added 2 service manuals to the Manuals folder, if anyone has any files they would like to add that I don't have let me know and I will get them off you and put them in the cloud.


----------



## bluer101

Finished my hard wire through the attic and to my battery backup. I connected my electric screen and pj to the backup. I also ran 2 hdmi cables through the attic. I have another 3 ft cable coming as one was defective. So I will have both inputs used.


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith AP*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7740#post_24325280
> 
> 
> Ok, I posted a YouTube video of my anamorphic setup with explanation *
> 
> 
> 
> * - hope this helps to provide the information you are looking for. All of the photos were taken from the same tripod location so you can see the actual aspect ratio changes. Remember the screen I have is a 2.35:1 format.
> 
> 
> THE NEXT THREE PHOTOS ILLUSTRATE HOW YOU WOULD HANDLE AN ANAMORPHIC SETUP EXCLUSIVELY WITH THE W1070, PANAMORPH CINEVISTA LENS, AND ELITE LUNETTE 115" CURVED 2.35:1 SCREEN:
> 
> 
> BenQ "Auto" aspect ratio. This is what you get when you introduce an anamorphic lens when displaying the widescreen movie (top/bottom black bars) normally on the screen. The original image with top/bottom black bars is simply stretched horizontally by the lens.
> 
> 
> 
> BenQ "4:3" aspect ratio: This takes an original 16:9 image and compresses it for display in its expected aspect ratio. The compression is necessary because the anamorphic lens is stretching the image horizontally - making everything look short and fat. If you were watching standard HDTV 16:9 content, this is what you would have to do with a fixed anamorphic lens.
> 
> 
> 
> BenQ "Letterbox" aspect ratio: Think of this as the BenQ electronically stretching the image shown in the first photo vertically to not only remove the black bars - but also to restore the display to its correct "widescreen" format - removing the short and fat factor.
> 
> *FYI:* I have an Oppo 103 that I actually use to perform the vertical stretch of the image, even though the BenQ obviously provides this ability. The reason is that the BenQ leaves an extra inch of black bars top and bottom where the Oppo does not. If you compare this image to the one directly above, you might see a subtle difference in the height.
> 
> 
> 
> A couple photos of the CineVista lens and the projector.
> 
> 
> 
> So basically, here is my video equipment list:
> 
> - BenQ W1070 projector
> 
> - Panamorph CineVista Anamorphic Lens
> 
> - Elite 115" Lunette 2.35:1 Curved Screen (Curve235-115W)
> 
> - Oppo 103 Blu-Ray Player



Very nice thanks for the detailed explanation with pics!

Do you notice and chromatic aberration (CA) colour fringing towards the edges of the screen? I believe the lens doesnt have CA coatings is that correct?

If so is it noticeable watching films?


----------



## Keith AP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7740#post_24330877
> 
> 
> Very nice thanks for the detailed explanation with pics!
> 
> Do you notice and chromatic aberration (CA) colour fringing towards the edges of the screen? I believe the lens doesnt have CA coatings is that correct?
> 
> If so is it noticeable watching films?



Let me start out by saying that my configuration is not optimum by any means. My throw ratio is 2.35 (lens distance from screen / height of screen) which as you probably know, is below the 2.5 minumum (3.0 optimal) stated by Panamorph. But my personal opinion on screen size is that bigger is better - I strive for total immersion and an Ultrawide 2.35:1 display. I'm pushing well outside the optimal limits of the lens to achieve this. I have a 115" Elite Lunette Curved screen (image 45" tall) with a lens distance of 106". I could have improved the result by going with a screen height of 35"-40", but that would not produce the cinematic experience I was looking for.


You are correct about the lens not having CA coatings. The CA towards the edges of the screen are significant in my setup - obvious with test patterns, grids and the like. When watching films for the experience, and not to critically analyze or obsess the technical aspects of the setup, my experience is the CA is rarely noticed (if at all) by me or anyone else watching the movie.


I'm a real stickler for detail, a tweeker at heart, but honestly CA doesn't impact my enjoyment of the movie. To be honest, I am more influenced by the pincushion effect given my short throw ratio (not a fault of the lens) than I am the CA. I'm hoping in time I'll be able to recreate the theater in a much larger space - which will improve upon these issues.


----------



## Barrio

Hi what distance from your screen are you for the 100 inch image


----------



## Keith AP

I'm sitting 106" from the screen directly beneath the projector


----------



## lapino




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lapino*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7740#post_24330072
> 
> 
> Do you use it ceiling mounted? If so, do you notice,any brightness difference between left and right, especially visible on subs. Asking this because I had issues with mije and sold it but now thinking it was just a 'bad' one.



anyone?


----------



## mishari84

I have W1070 which is superior to Mitsubishi HC8000 ( and HC7900 ) for my setup as I reviewed earlier in this thread. My W1070 is great but I want to buy an extra one that is uniformly sharp and no CA, anyone wants to sell his?


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barrio*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7740#post_24333018
> 
> 
> Hi what distance from your screen are you for the 100 inch image



I'm sitting screen to eyes is 9 ft. My projector is 10'11" from screen and is maxed out.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lapino*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7740#post_24333552
> 
> 
> anyone?



I notice it very little but not enough to not enjoy the projector. If no one here mentioned it I would not even noticed.


----------



## THe_Flash

Not sure about CA, but I notice on the top-right to mid-right of the screen it sometimes appears as though you're viewing the screen through water. Sounds silly, but I'm not sure how else to describe it. This often goes away after the projector has been on for 15-20min though. It's very apparent on a solid color background. Anyone know what causes this or what the correct terminology is?


----------



## flint723




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lapino*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7740#post_24333552
> 
> 
> 
> anyone?


Mine is slightly dimmer on the right side (ceiling mounted).  It's not noticeable in movies, but sometimes I can see it if I have a white screen up like a browser window or something.  I don't ever use subs so can't comment on that.


----------



## cruisx

I would recommend that everyone at least create removable velvet masks for their projector to cover the black bars during movies. I just did it for my w1080 and its a massive difference. The blacks in film are OK but the black bars are horrid grey, the makes them deep black and makes the image pop out.


I used cardboard + velvet + tape+ staples + Velcro to attached them to my drop down screen for easy removable.

All this costs $18 in Canada so I would assume the states would be much cheaper to do.


----------



## Visceral Monkey

So I'm following this guide for some suggested setting on the w1070 and I get to a point that seems to make no sense:


"To try these, open the menus, and from the Image menu, select Cinema mode. Then go down to Advanced. Open it, then select RGB. Place these number in, replacing the defaults. The improvements should be pretty obvious. We recommend you then save your settings under User 1."

http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/benq-w1070-projector-calibration-and-settings-2/ 


The problem is, Under advanced> settings there is NO RGB settings as they've listed. In fact, I can find no where in the menu where I can change the IRE settings as shown on that guide. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## osogovo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cruisx*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7770#post_24333961
> 
> 
> I would recommend that everyone at least create removable velvet masks for their projector to cover the black bars during movies. I just did it for my w1080 and its a massive difference. The blacks in film are OK but the black bars are horrid grey, the makes them deep black and makes the image pop out.
> 
> 
> I used cardboard + velvet + tape+ staples + Velcro to attached them to my drop down screen for easy removable.
> 
> All this costs $18 in Canada so I would assume the states would be much cheaper to do.


I did the same.I was horrified by the gray bars,when I first install my 1080ST.After creating the masks I couldn't believe the difference.

Watching it on 120" 16-9 white screen.


----------



## DavidinGA

The black bars on my w1070 look black to me; not grey at all....


135" 1.1gain 16:9 display here


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bassoholic*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7710#post_24319620
> 
> 
> Thanks for link. I have some reading to do
> 
> is MadVR an addition to svp? If so where can I get that?
> 
> I have an HTPC with quad core AMD 4100 CPU and Radeon 6670 video card. I am currently using mediabrowser and play movie with WMC. Jriver MC19 sounds nice. I like mediabrowser the way it pulls in artworks from my mkv ripped movies. Can I still be able to use mediabrowser with jriver, svp and madVR installed? Sorry as I said I have some reading to do. Thanks.



You wouldn't normally use SVP frame interpolation and MadVR frame smoothing together. SVP also needs ffdshow decoding which is included with Jriver.

You wouldn't use mediabrowser with Jriver as Jriver already has the same functionality built in.


----------



## SamF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7680#post_24318620
> 
> 
> 3D1080p 60 SBS is only useful for PC playback or on a player than can convert framepacked 3D 1080p 24 to 3D 1080p SBS 60 on the fly. Native 24p playback is smoother if your display supports that framerate (which the projector does), otherwise you need frame interpolation or frame smoothing on the player (PC or BD player) to make 60hz any "better" than 24p at 24hz. "better" is a rather subjective thing to each individual. As I said I prefer native 24p for just about everything compared to the motion blur(ghosting) and unusual movement and artifacts that Frame interpolation or smooth motion causes. When it comes to PC games however 3D 1080p SBS @ 60 is way better than 3D 1080i SBS @60 or 3D 1080p @24.
> 
> 
> Native framepacked 3D 1080p 24 is also higher resolution than 3D 1080p 60 SBS.


I've had no luck getting 1080p SBS @ 60 Hz working on 1.08. When I have a 1080p60 source going to the W1070 through HDMI, the only 3D option available is Top-Bottom. I've tried both PS3 and AppleTV as a source, and played with the RGB output (high/low) with no luck. Any ideas how to get SBS enabled under the 3D menu? It works fine when I feed in 1080p24, of course.


----------



## mishari84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7740#post_24333877
> 
> 
> Not sure about CA, but I notice on the top-right to mid-right of the screen it sometimes appears as though you're viewing the screen through water. Sounds silly, but I'm not sure how else to describe it. This often goes away after the projector has been on for 15-20min though. It's very apparent on a solid color background. Anyone know what causes this or what the correct terminology is?



MIne too. Top right is very soft compared to the rest


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SamF*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7770#post_24334896
> 
> 
> I've had no luck getting 1080p SBS @ 60 Hz working on 1.08. When I have a 1080p60 source going to the W1070 through HDMI, the only 3D option available is Top-Bottom. I've tried both PS3 and AppleTV as a source, and played with the RGB output (high/low) with no luck. Any ideas how to get SBS enabled under the 3D menu? It works fine when I feed in 1080p24, of course.



You will need to force the appleTV and PS3 to output at *60hz* and in RGB mode to get the projector to recognise the signal. The projector will also need to be in RGB mode.


----------



## newchel


Hello friends!

Does anyone try to connect Intel NUC D54250WYK with this projector?

I have an issue with connecting NUC with Benq w1070 projector via HDMI cable (v1.4).

When I connect them with HDMI cable the image on screen is in green color. At the same time, projector's menu is in normal colors. Here is a links with photos of "green screen":

 

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7163440/NUC_GREEN_SCREEN/IMAG1267.jpg 
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7163440/NUC_GREEN_SCREEN/IMAG1268.jpg 
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7163440/NUC_GREEN_SCREEN/IMAG1269.jpg


----------



## SamF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7770#post_24334988
> 
> 
> You will need to force the appleTV and PS3 to output at *60hz* and in RGB mode to get the projector to recognise the signal. The projector will also need to be in RGB mode.


How do I accomplish that last part? Getting the projector into RGB mode?


Thanks!


----------



## vidkidd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7770#post_24334915
> 
> 
> MIne too. Top right is very soft compared to the rest



This is a known issue and it sounds like you need to move the location of your projector. I'm sorry to say there is no other option to fix this.
























Long story short: The 1070 / 1080 family of projectors has one setting for zoom that allows you to get a clear image from edge to edge










1) Set the ZOOM to the smallest size the image can display.

2) Move the projector so the image fills the screen.

3) focus.


This is the ONLY setting the optics can support for a clear image. For more info, search my prior posts.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith AP*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7740#post_24332844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7740#post_24330877
> 
> 
> Very nice thanks for the detailed explanation with pics!
> 
> Do you notice and chromatic aberration (CA) colour fringing towards the edges of the screen? I believe the lens doesnt have CA coatings is that correct?
> 
> If so is it noticeable watching films?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me start out by saying that my configuration is not optimum by any means. My throw ratio is 2.35 (lens distance from screen / height of screen) which as you probably know, is below the 2.5 minumum (3.0 optimal) stated by Panamorph. But my personal opinion on screen size is that bigger is better - I strive for total immersion and an Ultrawide 2.35:1 display. I'm pushing well outside the optimal limits of the lens to achieve this. I have a 115" Elite Lunette Curved screen (image 45" tall) with a lens distance of 106". I could have improved the result by going with a screen height of 35"-40", but that would not produce the cinematic experience I was looking for.
> 
> 
> You are correct about the lens not having CA coatings. The CA towards the edges of the screen are significant in my setup - obvious with test patterns, grids and the like. When watching films for the experience, and not to critically analyze or obsess the technical aspects of the setup, my experience is the CA is rarely noticed (if at all) by me or anyone else watching the movie.
> 
> 
> I'm a real stickler for detail, a tweeker at heart, but honestly CA doesn't impact my enjoyment of the movie. To be honest, I am more influenced by the pincushion effect given my short throw ratio (not a fault of the lens) than I am the CA. I'm hoping in time I'll be able to recreate the theater in a much larger space - which will improve upon these issues.
Click to expand...


I wrote a shader to correct CA with the Cinevista (or any others, it's programmable) and unfortunately a deal fell through before I could get it to market. If I ever do get the time to make it work and feel generous enough to release it to the Gen pop for free, I will let you know. Unfortunately I have too many projects on my plate right now. If I had my own lens it would be a different story, I would definitely have had it working by now, but the Cinevista I was supposed to get never materialized, so now there is definitely little reason for me to work on it other than pure charity, and if I'm inclined to buy an a-lens, it will probably be the 480 with the CA correction built in.


If you want the shader, you can ask your supplier and see what they say. If enough people bought this lens and want it, I could easily be induced to provide one free of charge to the end user if the terms were right. But as I said, i had a contract already and it fell though so there's no chance in hell I'm giving it away for free to benefit some corporation.


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SamF*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7770#post_24335229
> 
> 
> How do I accomplish that last part? Getting the projector into RGB mode?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Go into "system setup advanced" > "HDMI Settings" > change "HDMI Format" to PC signal


----------



## Brajesh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newchel*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7770#post_24335167
> 
> 
> Hello friends!
> 
> Does anyone try to connect Intel NUC D54250WYK with this projector?
> 
> I have an issue with connecting NUC with Benq w1070 projector via HDMI cable (v1.4).
> 
> 
> When I connect them with HDMI cable the image on screen is in green color. At the same time, projector's menu is in normal colors. Here is a links with photos of "green screen":
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7163440/NUC_GREEN_SCREEN/IMAG1267.jpg
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7163440/NUC_GREEN_SCREEN/IMAG1268.jpg
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7163440/NUC_GREEN_SCREEN/IMAG1269.jpg


I'm using the i3-3217U DC3217IYE version without any issues.


----------



## newchel


I have two Intel NUC D54250WYK and same issue on both devices...

Recently I read about such problems and now I think that this is handshake or HDCP problem... That means, it is hardware problem and it could be solved with NUC bios or projector firmware update...

Or some good advice from forum member =) Support of Intel and Benq keep silence till now.


----------



## Cerberus83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidkidd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7770#post_24336287
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Set the ZOOM to the smallest size the image can display.



So basically the zoom is off? Pardon the ignorance, but I haven't hook up my projector yet


----------



## Bassoholic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7770#post_24334663
> 
> 
> You wouldn't normally use SVP frame interpolation and MadVR frame smoothing together. SVP also needs ffdshow decoding which is included with Jriver.
> 
> You wouldn't use mediabrowser with Jriver as Jriver already has the same functionality built in.


I've been playing with jriver that last couple days and like what it offers with features and audio wise. I have not paid much attention to video yet. All I did with video was set it to Red October HQ and of course it selected MadVR for me. Do you think jriver is all I need and is it better than svp for picture quality? Thanks.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Just a heads up TrueDepth is doing a contest were you can win a few pairs of your choice of 3d glasses and some 3d blurays, I have been using their glasses for a while now and love them and their customer service is excellent, so yeah if you want to enter here is a link.

http://truedepth3d.com/~cd52f9119b4da30


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidkidd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7770#post_24336287
> 
> 
> This is a known issue and it sounds like you need to move the location of your projector. I'm sorry to say there is no other option to fix this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long story short: The 1070 / 1080 family of projectors has one setting for zoom that allows you to get a clear image from edge to edge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Set the ZOOM to the smallest size the image can display.
> 
> 2) Move the projector so the image fills the screen.
> 
> 3) focus.
> 
> 
> This is the ONLY setting the optics can support for a clear image. For more info, search my prior posts.



I could have sworn in your prior posts you observed that perfect focus could only be attained by setting the zoom to the *largest* size image, in other words locating the projector as close to the screen as possible. Is that what you meant? I have my projector at the farthest distance from the screen possible, in other words zooming to the smallest image possible, and one trade-off to that location for me is that I cannot maintain perfect focus across the screen.


----------



## vidkidd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7770#post_24338519
> 
> 
> I could have sworn in your prior posts you observed that perfect focus could only be attained by setting the zoom to the *largest* size image, in other words locating the projector as close to the screen as possible. Is that what you meant? I have my projector at the farthest distance from the screen possible, in other words zooming to the smallest image possible, and one trade-off to that location for me is that I cannot maintain perfect focus across the screen.



Whoops!!! That is correct.. Sorry, my mind was swiss cheesed from Objective-c coding.


----------



## timdafweak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7770#post_24336488
> 
> 
> Go into "system setup advanced" > "HDMI Settings" > change "HDMI Format" to PC signal



Finally got a chance to try HSBS at 60Hz this weekend. We did not enjoy the performance much at all. The picture quality using RGB 4:4:4 is decidedly inferior to the YUV 4:4:4. Juddering was quite noticeable as well. Ah well, it is good to have tried. It is back to watching them at 24Hz - glad that PowerDVD takes care of changing resolutions automatically.


Thanks for your help PB69!


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidkidd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7770#post_24336287
> 
> 
> This is a known issue and it sounds like you need to move the location of your projector. I'm sorry to say there is no other option to fix this.


That wouldn't fix my issue, and perhaps the person who commented on my post did not understand what I was attempting to convey. There is actually a swirling motion in my top right image. I'd equate it to heat coming off a grill or cement, and how viewing a landscape through that heat distorts it. I'm wondering if it isn't the initial heat from inside the projector causing this, as the issue does go away after about 15min. of use.


----------



## vidkidd

I've seen an image like that in posts from about 3 months ago. I believe it's from an issue with your bulb. Just wondering, how many hours do you have on your projector and what lamp setting do you run it on?


----------



## THe_Flash

I have almost 900hrs on the bulb, and typically run in Economic mode.


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bassoholic*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7770#post_24337593
> 
> 
> I've been playing with jriver that last couple days and like what it offers with features and audio wise. I have not paid much attention to video yet. All I did with video was set it to Red October HQ and of course it selected MadVR for me. Do you think jriver is all I need and is it better than svp for picture quality? Thanks.



As I said previously, I couldn't get 24p with SVP @ 60hz to look better than native 24p @24hz. So with our projectors I cant see the difference with 2d material. So Jriver MC19 with MadVR should be all you need to get the best 2D picture.

3D is another matter though and depends whether you feeding it SBS 3D or native framepacked 3d.


As someone above just noted there is a bit more frame judder with SBS 3D compared with native framepacked 3D, even at 24p/24hz, so using SVP or MADVR smooth motion with 3D makes more sense to convert 24p/60hz.

MadVR Smooth motion doesn't need much CPU or GPU but SVP needs significant GPU power and my GTX760 cant handle 3d SBS SVP 24>60. So I think in the end just using MadVR smooth motion is a better compromise when you need to remove frame judder if you want to run 24p 3D SBS material at 60hz.


----------



## vidkidd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7770#post_24338822
> 
> 
> I have almost 900hrs on the bulb, and typically run in Economic mode.



The replacement should be covered under warranty. It may be worth it to search back in the thread history to see the results of other members.


----------



## Bassoholic

^^ awesome. Thanks for a detail explanation. I think I am good with jriver with MadVR built in. Funny it all started here by you mentioning jriver mc19 for picture quality. I downloaded it and like it a lot for its audio quality and features which I care more than video. For video, I just set it for Red Oct HQ- that's it. Have not done anything else. Didn't realize there are so much more one can do with jriver. Thanks again.


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bassoholic*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7770#post_24339613
> 
> 
> ^^ awesome. Thanks for a detail explanation. I think I am good with jriver with MadVR built in. Funny it all started here by you mentioning jriver mc19 for picture quality. I downloaded it and like it a lot for its audio quality and features which I care more than video. For video, I just set it for Red Oct HQ- that's it. Have not done anything else. Didn't realize there are so much more one can do with jriver. Thanks again.



Yes Im an Audio guy first and video is secondary to me too. But the out of box quality for video and the theatre view is pretty damn good. Its the tweakability of audio that's the real draw card for me, being able to do bit perfect audio reproduction from multiple sources and file types including SACD ISO's. Nothing else comes close.


----------



## THE BIG SITT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidkidd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7770#post_24338624
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops!!! That is correct.. Sorry, my mind was swiss cheesed from Objective-c coding.


 

So which is it? Zoom all the way in and scoot the projector closer, or zoom all the out and move the projector away? Sorry, I am just planning on mounting it tomorrow and I don't want to redo it!


----------



## flint723




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE BIG SITT*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7770#post_24340652
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So which is it? Zoom all the way in and scoot the projector closer, or zoom all the out and move the projector away? Sorry, I am just planning on mounting it tomorrow and I don't want to redo it!


I agree with vidkidd, the best focused image I got was max zoom (biggest picture) and shorter throw.  Keep in mind that if your screen is smaller than 110" or so this is getting very bright to use in a totally light controlled room.  Max zoom also gives you the most lumens and decreased contrast.  I find the black bars on top and bottom of a 2d movie to be grey enough to be annoying with max zoom on a 120" screen in total darkness, even on eco mode.

 

Also I found the black bars just fine if I moved the projector back so I was using about 3/4 zoom for a 120" screen.  The picture was still quite focused.  FYI this is only a difference of 7" of throw.  However I ended up moving it closer with max zoom because I need the extra lumens for 3d.


----------



## sojourner353

Hi all,


So interesting issue has just occurred with my projector, it seems HDMI Port 1 has failed, at first I suspected it was my Denon Receiver but after changing to HDMI Port 2 it all works again, the signal on HDMI Port one cuts in and out and at times the Projector says No Signal.


Seems strange because it's been working fine for the past year and I haven't modified my setup in any way, any ideas or anyone else seen this problem? Cheers.


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojourner353*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7800#post_24341255
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> So interesting issue has just occurred with my projector, it seems HDMI Port 1 has failed, at first I suspected it was my Denon Receiver but after changing to HDMI Port 2 it all works again, the signal on HDMI Port one cuts in and out and at times the Projector says No Signal.
> 
> 
> Seems strange because it's been working fine for the past year and I haven't modified my setup in any way, any ideas or anyone else seen this problem? Cheers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk Pro



The early 1070's had poor HDMI ports that were later changed. I would suggest changing your cable and try again. If it it cutting in and out it seems like a connection issue. Try another cable and be very careful in seating the cable.


----------



## THE BIG SITT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flint723*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7770#post_24341156
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with vidkidd, the best focused image I got was max zoom (biggest picture) and shorter throw.  Keep in mind that if your screen is smaller than 110" or so this is getting very bright to use in a totally light controlled room.  Max zoom also gives you the most lumens and decreased contrast.  I find the black bars on top and bottom of a 2d movie to be grey enough to be annoying with max zoom on a 120" screen in total darkness, even on eco mode.
> 
> 
> 
> Also I found the black bars just fine if I moved the projector back so I was using about 3/4 zoom for a 120" screen.  The picture was still quite focused.  FYI this is only a difference of 7" of throw.  However I ended up moving it closer with max zoom because I need the extra lumens for 3d.


 

Wow this is all very disappointing. I am using the projector in a small spare bedroom. Light will be fairly controlled during the day, but obviously there wont be any at night. So it sound like I need to choose between a focused image, or a better image? To a newb like me, a brighter image and decreased contrast don't go hand in hand.


----------



## vidkidd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE BIG SITT*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7770#post_24340652
> 
> 
> So which is it? Zoom all the way in and scoot the projector closer, or zoom all the out and move the projector away? Sorry, I am just planning on mounting it tomorrow and I don't want to redo it!



Max zoom.. sorry for the brain fart.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

okay so I got a cheap wide angle lens just to see its overall effect, it kept the picture sharp but I did have color breakup around the edges and a slight curve to the picture was introduced but again this is mainly from the wide angle lens I picked, as others suggested look for one around .8x anything wider just bends the image to much but at the same time .8x wont give that much more of a larger image so Im thinking overall it may simply not be worth it unless you want another 6" (width not diagnal) ruffly of image.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE BIG SITT*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7800#post_24341995
> 
> 
> Wow this is all very disappointing. I am using the projector in a small spare bedroom. Light will be fairly controlled during the day, but obviously there wont be any at night. So it sound like I need to choose between a focused image, or a better image? To a newb like me, a brighter image and decreased contrast don't go hand in hand.



To be fair, the laws of physics apply to every projector--you always have to choose between a brighter image (desirable for 3D, not necessarily for 2D) and better contrast. In the case of this projector, perfect focus seems to require positioning it close to the screen, but lots of us, including me, position it far from the screen and find the performance to still be great. There are various benefits to getting it farther from the screen--in addition to better contrast, you get it out of your peripheral vision.


----------



## Auric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7800#post_24341854
> 
> 
> The early 1070's had poor HDMI ports that were later changed. .



The Problem is the Rear panel that isn't perfect parallel with the Input Board so that the HDMI1 Plug won't get in the full length.


An easy fix at the Plug with a knife.


----------



## THE BIG SITT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7800#post_24343355
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, the laws of physics apply to every projector--you always have to choose between a brighter image (desirable for 3D, not necessarily for 2D) and better contrast. In the case of this projector, perfect focus seems to require positioning it close to the screen, but lots of us, including me, position it far from the screen and find the performance to still be great. There are various benefits to getting it farther from the screen--in addition to better contrast, you get it out of your peripheral vision.


What is considered "close"? My room is small, so I was planning on mounting the projector somewhere in the 8'-9' range. Is that close?


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE BIG SITT*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7800#post_24343394
> 
> 
> 
> What is considered "close"? My room is small, so I was planning on mounting the projector somewhere in the 8'-9' range. Is that close?



It depends on how large an image you're projecting. If you project a 100" diagonal 16:9 image, then the closest you can mount the projector is 8'4" from the screen. There are several calculators out there, e.g. the one at Projector Central, one on the Benq site, etc. From 8', the largest image this projector can throw is 96" diagonal, the smallest is 73". From 9', it's 83"-108". But you can play around with the calculator yourself here: http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm


----------



## THE BIG SITT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7800#post_24343477
> 
> 
> It depends on how large an image you're projecting. If you project a 100" diagonal 16:9 image, then the closest you can mount the projector is 8'4" from the screen. There are several calculators out there, e.g. the one at Projector Central, one on the Benq site, etc. From 8', the largest image this projector can throw is 96" diagonal, the smallest is 73". From 9', it's 83"-108". But you can play around with the calculator yourself here: http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm



I plan on going with a 80"-90" screen. Where should I mount the projector?


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE BIG SITT*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7800#post_24343560
> 
> 
> I plan on going with a 80"-90" screen. Where should I mount the projector?



At 80" screen size, the closest you can mount is 6'8". You never want to mount at the absolute max, because then you have no fine-tuning capability. So if you want optimal focus, maybe mount around 7" from the screen. At 90" screen size, the closest you can mount is 7'6". You can play with the calculator yourself, though.


But there may be other reasons to mount it farther back, including getting the projector out of your peripheral vision or because that's where your ceiling joists are located. And note that in a light-controlled room, this projector will be very bright at such small screen sizes, all the more so if mounted so close, so in addition to using Eco mode, you may end up jury-rigging up a filter to put in front of the lens, as some on this forum have done.


EDIT: The brightness will be awesome for 3D, though, if that's something you care about.


----------



## fredxr2d2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7800#post_24343632
> 
> 
> At 80" screen size, the closest you can mount is 6'8". You never want to mount at the absolute max, because then you have no fine-tuning capability. So if you want optimal focus, maybe mount around 7" from the screen. At 90" screen size, the closest you can mount is 7'6". You can play with the calculator yourself, though.
> 
> 
> But there may be other reasons to mount it farther back, including getting the projector out of your peripheral vision or because that's where your ceiling joists are located. And note that in a light-controlled room, this projector will be very bright at such small screen sizes, all the more so if mounted so close, so in addition to using Eco mode, you may end up jury-rigging up a filter to put in front of the lens, as some on this forum have done.
> 
> 
> EDIT: The brightness will be awesome for 3D, though, if that's something you care about.



As someone who watches this projector in a blue-walled room that is not light controlled (though it gets plenty dark at night), this projector allows my 82" screen to be plenty bright ALL DAY and your eyes adjust in the evening (hopefully this doesn't give away what I spend all day Saturday doing). I'm very impressed and frankly in love with this little guy of a projector. He's a champ and my new second-best friend (in case my girlfriend finds this...







).


----------



## THE BIG SITT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7800#post_24343632
> 
> 
> 
> At 80" screen size, the closest you can mount is 6'8". You never want to mount at the absolute max, because then you have no fine-tuning capability. So if you want optimal focus, maybe mount around 7" from the screen. At 90" screen size, the closest you can mount is 7'6". You can play with the calculator yourself, though.
> 
> 
> But there may be other reasons to mount it farther back, including getting the projector out of your peripheral vision or because that's where your ceiling joists are located. And note that in a light-controlled room, this projector will be very bright at such small screen sizes, all the more so if mounted so close, so in addition to using Eco mode, you may end up jury-rigging up a filter to put in front of the lens, as some on this forum have done.
> 
> 
> EDIT: The brightness will be awesome for 3D, though, if that's something you care about.


 

Using the calculator, mounting the projector at 8' and having the zoom set halfway at 1.15 would give me an 85" screen. How would this setup look in a dark room? Are the adverse effects really all that noticeable?


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE BIG SITT*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7800#post_24344008
> 
> 
> Using the calculator, mounting the projector at 8' and having the zoom set halfway at 1.15 would give me an 85" screen. How would this setup look in a dark room? Are the adverse effects really all that noticeable?



Before you mount, just use the projector on a coffee table/chair/etc. and play around with different locations.


Some people argue that the midpoint is undesirable because you're getting the worst of all worlds in terms of brightness and contrast, because they don't have a linear relationship to distance. But honestly, they don't change that much, and will be reasonable anywhere in the mounting range. As for focus, it seems to vary a bit by individual unit, and how much you care about it will depend in part on whether you use it to project content like text versus just movies and TV. Personally, getting the projector out of your peripheral vision is also worth a lot, seeing it hanging there in a darkened room can be pretty distracting.


But the main thing to keep in mind is that whatever you decide, you are getting a fantastic picture that will blow away what you could have gotten for a similar, and even significantly higher, budget just a few years ago.


----------



## THE BIG SITT

Do


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7800#post_24344096
> 
> 
> Before you mount, just use the projector on a coffee table/chair/etc. and play around with different locations.
> 
> 
> Some people argue that the midpoint is undesirable because you're getting the worst of all worlds in terms of brightness and contrast, because they don't have a linear relationship to distance. But honestly, they don't change that much, and will be reasonable anywhere in the mounting range. As for focus, it seems to vary a bit by individual unit, and how much you care about it will depend in part on whether you use it to project content like text versus just movies and TV. Personally, getting the projector out of your peripheral vision is also worth a lot, seeing it hanging there in a darkened room can be pretty distracting.
> 
> 
> But the main thing to keep in mind is that whatever you decide, you are getting a fantastic picture that will blow away what you could have gotten for a similar, and even significantly higher, budget just a few years ago.



Doing the whole table setup to test it is very dofficult, because the room is so small that the couch is where a table would need to go. Unless I just held the darn thing. I'm leaning more towards zooming out and taking the hit in brightness. The room won't be used much during the day. Plus I plan on hanging some blackout curtains.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE BIG SITT*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7800#post_24344127
> 
> 
> Do
> 
> Doing the whole table setup to test it is very dofficult, because the room is so small that the couch is where a table would need to go. Unless I just held the darn thing. I'm leaning more towards zooming out and taking the hit in brightness. The room won't be used much during the day. Plus I plan on hanging some blackout curtains.



Unless you're planning on doing a lot of 3D, reduced brightness is a good thing--this is an extremely bright projector, especially at such small image sizes. So hanging the projector farther from the screen gets you reduced brightness and better contrast, at the trade-off of a little less even focus across the screen. That was my trade-off, and I'm very happy with my decision.


----------



## fredxr2d2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE BIG SITT*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7800#post_24344127
> 
> 
> Do
> 
> Doing the whole table setup to test it is very dofficult, because the room is so small that the couch is where a table would need to go. Unless I just held the darn thing. I'm leaning more towards zooming out and taking the hit in brightness. The room won't be used much during the day. Plus I plan on hanging some blackout curtains.



I think one of the things that people on here don't quite mention is that the brightness in dark rooms is comparable to an LED TV, and is therefore "too bright" for a projector. However, if you're used to an LED TV (like I am), the image isn't too bright for most of my usage, and got a lot more comfortable as the bulb settled in on hours. The only times I really notice the brightness is actually in the reduced contrast of dark scenes on Scope (2.35:1) movies--and if you're not too lazy you could make your own masking for that. Other than that, I'm more than happy with how it looks in everyday usage. I also use it for normal TV viewing and gaming and Netflix as well as movies, so it fits all of my needs better than I thought would be possible for this budget.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fredxr2d2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7800#post_24344247
> 
> 
> I think one of the things that people on here don't quite mention is that the brightness in dark rooms is comparable to an LED TV, and is therefore "too bright" for a projector. However, if you're used to an LED TV (like I am), the image isn't too bright for most of my usage, and got a lot more comfortable as the bulb settled in on hours. The only times I really notice the brightness is actually in the reduced contrast of dark scenes on Scope (2.35:1) movies--and if you're not too lazy you could make your own masking for that. Other than that, I'm more than happy with how it looks in everyday usage. I also use it for normal TV viewing and gaming and Netflix as well as movies, so it fits all of my needs better than I thought would be possible for this budget.



Good point, TVs can be light cannons. If a big TV in a dark room doesn't feel like it's bombarding you with too much light (which I personally find fatigues my eyes after a while), then you'll be fine with a bright projector image, too. Another way to tone down a projector image while improving perceived contrast is a gray screen.


----------



## Cerberus83

It just install ND filter that was discussed some pages back (that's what I'm planning to do if it's too bright since I'm not into 3D).


----------



## sojourner353

Thanks all for the HDMI 1 suggestions, will have a go at it when I get home, have a good one.


----------



## newchel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newchel*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7700_100#post_24335167
> 
> 
> 
> Hello friends!
> 
> Does anyone try to connect Intel NUC D54250WYK with this projector?
> 
> I have an issue with connecting NUC with Benq w1070 projector via HDMI cable (v1.4).
> 
> When I connect them with HDMI cable the image on screen is in green color. At the same time, projector's menu is in normal colors. Here is a links with photos of "green screen":
> 
> 
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7163440/NUC_GREEN_SCREEN/IMAG1267.jpg
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7163440/NUC_GREEN_SCREEN/IMAG1268.jpg
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7163440/NUC_GREEN_SCREEN/IMAG1269.jpg


Ok, here is continuation of the story.

Iv'e tried to connect intel NUC d54250wyk to panasonic LCD TV and ViewSonic VX2253mh-LED. With the same cable. And everything is great.

Intel support still don't know what to do.

Benq support still don't know what to do.


----------



## THE BIG SITT


Well I got it all hung last night. Ended up going with a 86" screen. I was going through the adjustments, and noticed I could not select the screen position setting (it was grayed out). What gives?


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE BIG SITT*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7800#post_24346754
> 
> 
> Well I got it all hung last night. Ended up going with a 86" screen. I was going through the adjustments, and noticed I could not select the screen position setting (it was grayed out). What gives?



Do you have any source hooked up and playing?


----------



## THE BIG SITT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7800#post_24348294
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any source hooked up and playing?


Yeah my cable box was running through it.


----------



## Yrd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newchel*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7800#post_24345021
> 
> 
> Ok, here is continuation of the story.
> 
> Iv'e tried to connect intel NUC d54250wyk to panasonic LCD TV and ViewSonic VX2253mh-LED. With the same cable. And everything is great.
> 
> Intel support still don't know what to do.
> 
> Benq support still don't know what to do.



Have you tried a different cable, different input? Have you tried messing with the color controls in windows? Setting a custom color profile? Does windows recognize it as the correct device?


When you go into the advanced color section there will probably be a color profile for the display listed, try loading it as the default.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE BIG SITT*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7800#post_24348352
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah my cable box was running through it.



I don't know then. I had mine just on and everything is pretty much greyed out without displaying a source.


----------



## newchel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yrd*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7800_100#post_24348424
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried a different cable, different input? Have you tried messing with the color controls in windows? Setting a custom color profile? Does windows recognize it as the correct device?
> 
> 
> When you go into the advanced color section there will probably be a color profile for the display listed, try loading it as the default.


Yes, i've tried different input - work good. Different cable + NUC - same result. 

I've tried all settings in driver of Intel Graphics HD 5000, and nothing helped. I think it is not driver problem, because when bios is loading, screen already green:

^


----------



## fredl

I got my hdmi to cat 6/7 extender so I finally could hook up my gaming pc to my W1070 (approx 20 meters cat 6, I am using a patch panel in order to connect). I am on fw 1.07 and only option is OU for 1080P @ 60 Hz. I have seen conflicting reports on whether or not fw 1.08 enables SBS for this situation. Can anyone clarify?


Trine 2 looks great in 3D! Haven't been able to play the game though since my usb extenders hasn't arrived and Synergy didn't work with Trine.


----------



## timdafweak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fredl*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7800#post_24352799
> 
> 
> I got my hdmi to cat 6/7 extender so I finally could hook up my gaming pc to my W1070 (approx 20 meters cat 6, I am using a patch panel in order to connect). I am on fw 1.07 and only option is OU for 1080P @ 60 Hz. I have seen conflicting reports on whether or not fw 1.08 enables SBS for this situation. Can anyone clarify?
> 
> 
> Trine 2 looks great in 3D! Haven't been able to play the game though since my usb extenders hasn't arrived and Synergy didn't work with Trine.



H SBS works at 60Hz if you set the PC to output RGB (4:4:4 or 4:2:2). I am not sure if this was enabled in 1.08 or if it was already present since 1.06.


I'd recommend changing it to RGB on your end and trying before updating. If the option is still greyed out, then update it to 1.08.


----------



## hrishikesh27

My projector is over 6 weeks old now and I did update firmware version from 1.06 to 1.08. I remember remote would work pointing towards the screen or pointing towards the projector which is ceiling mounted but for last 2 weeks, remote is erratic, it would not work at all while pointing towards the screen and while pointing towards the projector, it would not work more often then it would, the whole expreience has become frustrating specially given that the setup is in a dark room.


has this happened to anyone, is firmware change possible reason for this odd behavior, I will be trying harmony remote and see if that resolved the problem.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hrishikesh27*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7800#post_24353992
> 
> 
> My projector is over 6 weeks old now and I did update firmware version from 1.06 to 1.08. I remember remote would work pointing towards the screen or pointing towards the projector which is ceiling mounted but for last 2 weeks, remote is erratic, it would not work at all while pointing towards the screen and while pointing towards the projector, it would not work more often then it would, the whole expreience has become frustrating specially given that the setup is in a dark room.
> 
> 
> has this happened to anyone, is firmware change possible reason for this odd behavior, I will be trying harmony remote and see if that resolved the problem.



A few users seem to have gotten bad remotes. Give Benq a call and I am sure they will send you another one. I would also change the batteries if you have not already done so.


----------



## newchel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newchel*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7700_100#post_24335167
> 
> 
> 
> Hello friends!
> 
> Does anyone try to connect Intel NUC D54250WYK with this projector?
> 
> I have an issue with connecting NUC with Benq w1070 projector via HDMI cable (v1.4).
> 
> When I connect them with HDMI cable the image on screen is in green color. At the same time, projector's menu is in normal colors. Here is a links with photos of "green screen":
> 
> 
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7163440/NUC_GREEN_SCREEN/IMAG1267.jpg
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7163440/NUC_GREEN_SCREEN/IMAG1268.jpg
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7163440/NUC_GREEN_SCREEN/IMAG1269.jpg


Because of deep HDMI socket in projector - there is bad contact between plug and socket. Thanks to Benq tech. support.

Solution:


----------



## rwestley

You can also use Monoprice Redmere cables with no problem. They are thin and seem to work with the early Benq's. They seem to have made a hardware revision with the latest ones shipping.


----------



## Keith AP

Hey, guys with the Harmony remotes (especially the 650), can you tell me if the devices can issue discreet codes for Aspect Ratio (looking for 4:3 and Auto), High Altitude (On / Off). I saw mention in earlier posts of discreet codes for Power (On / Off), Preset (Cinema, etc.). It may be that the W1070 itself doesn't support some of these other than through menu toggles - just looking to see what can be done in these areas for fully automating the process.


----------



## hrishikesh27

Thanks,

talked to benq rep and they would soon be sending a new one, they asked for serial number and address to send to.

she was saying that they will have to reprogram based off serial number, does that mean that changing firmware on projector may render projector and remote incompatible again in future.


thanks for your help.


----------



## normanu

I've got Firmware 1.07 does anyone know what the updates are in 1.08?


----------



## Auric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *normanu*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7830#post_24360391
> 
> 
> I've got Firmware 1.07 does anyone know what the updates are in 1.08?



http://www.avsforum.com/newsearch/?search=changelog&resultSortingPreference=recency&byuser=&output=posts&sdate=0&newer=1&type=all&containingthread%5B0%5D=1435626&advanced=1


----------



## d19racing

Hi All,

Might need your help/advice.


My set up is as follows:

- Benq W1070

- PS3

- TrueDepth 3D Active Glasses rechargeable rated @ 144hz

- Sony DN1040 Receiver

- all connected with HdMi cables.

- Comcast HD Box



Issue:

When I play 3d movies like Jack the Giant Slayer, Journey to the Mysterious Island 2, Wreck it Ralph, etc from my Via comcast cable the projector allows me to select Side By Side 3D format only, and it displays the movies in 1080i / 60hz. The Movies quality is Outstanding and so is the 3D Depth & especially the 3D POP OUT EFFECt. Pop outs are just amazing.



However when I play 3D Blue ray Movies like Avatar, Pacific Rim, Tangled, via my PS3 the projector allows me to select Frame Packing or Top Bottom 3D format only, and it displays the movies in 1080p / 24hz. The Movies quality is average at best & doesn't look like a 3D movie although projector says its in 3d Mode. The 3D Depth is just OK. And especially theres is NO 3D POP OUT EFFECT AT ALL.


Basically 3d movies are Way much Better via my Cable, and very average woth 0 pop out effect when played through my PS3.


I need your Advice and Input to how to make my 3D Blue Ray experience Look like my 3D Cable Experience. Thanks. Have already looked round on all forums and no specific issue like mine has been discussed. Thanks for your input in Advance.......


----------



## bighvy76

3d blurays thru the ps3 have to be set to framepack if u didn't set it that way


----------



## d19racing

My projector auto detects the 3d blue ray from ps3 and sets it to frame packing format 1080p/24hz. But still not the same effect as wat I get with my cable 3d movies on SBS 1080i /60hz.


u think is there any other setting etc ??????


----------



## bighvy76

Your 3d cable really looks that good? I herd there are other setting on 1.08 upgrade I'm still on 1.05


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d19racing*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7830#post_24361809
> 
> 
> My projector auto detects the 3d blue ray from ps3 and sets it to frame packing format 1080p/24hz. But still not the same effect as wat I get with my cable 3d movies on SBS 1080i /60hz.
> 
> 
> u think is there any other setting etc ??????


Blu-Rays are frame packed, it's as simple as that. I don't know why your streamed/cable content would look that superior, most everyone would argue the opposite. I suppose if it were really that important to you, you could rip your 3D Blu-Ray movies to SBS or T&B with DVDFab. I really can't see that being worth it though personally.


----------



## d19racing

I just want to find out if there is any other setting that would help to achieve the effect depth / 3d POP OUT EFFECT via my Blue Ray that I get via 3d cable movies..


Also can anyone giver directions / links on how to upgrade my firmware from 1.6 to 1.8 . Thanks . Dint have clue on how to this.


Also wat does the "Wireless" button on the remote do as when I click if if does nothing...?


----------



## THe_Flash

There are instructions for firmware upgrades littered through this thread, and there is a link to the firmware with the instructions just a few pages back. Search the thread, it's all here.


----------



## filtor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d19racing*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7830#post_24363833
> 
> 
> I just want to find out if there is any other setting that would help to achieve the effect depth / 3d POP OUT EFFECT via my Blue Ray that I get via 3d cable movies..
> 
> 
> Also can anyone giver directions / links on how to upgrade my firmware from 1.6 to 1.8 . Thanks . Dint have clue on how to this.
> 
> 
> Also wat does the "Wireless" button on the remote do as when I click if if does nothing...?



Maybe it's the PS3 ... I find that BD 3D framepacking movies are as good or better than downloaded SBS or T/B movies. My Sony BD player has a 3D depth/pop setting (normal, +1, +2 - or something like that) ... but I keep it on normal. Since you have a Sony device maybe it has a similar 3D setting?


----------



## d19racing

My PS3 does not have any 3d depth/POP Setting at all. Checked it again.


There has to something else...


----------



## d19racing

There has to be some setting issue cause how else can I explain that 3D POP OUT EFFECT for 3d movies from my Comcast cable on SBS 1080i/60hz and not having any 3D POP OUT EFFECT when playing 3D BLue Ray movies from my PS3 on FramePacking @ 1080P/24hz ????


Unless movies like Pacific Rim, Avatar, or Tangled have 0 Pop out Effect... But I'm thinking its gotta be something else ????


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d19racing*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7830#post_24364584
> 
> 
> There has to be some setting issue cause how else can I explain that 3D POP OUT EFFECT for 3d movies from my Comcast cable on SBS 1080i/60hz and not having any 3D POP OUT EFFECT when playing 3D BLue Ray movies from my PS3 on FramePacking @ 1080P/24hz ????
> 
> 
> Unless movies like Pacific Rim, Avatar, or Tangled have 0 Pop out Effect... But I'm thinking its gotta be something else ????



Can't speak for Tangled, but Pacific Rim and Avatar both have very little pop-out, it's all about the depth. If pop-out is what you yearn for, the majority of 3D probably will disappoint you. That being said, there are some great 3D movies with a lot of pop-out, but in my experience, it's mostly the animated flicks.


----------



## d19racing

But nothing POps Out for me in Pacific Rim & Avatar. Zero Pop outs when played via my PS3.


Since u said that there were at least little pop outs.


On the other hand Pops out all over the when watching 3d movies like Jack the Giant Slayer, Journey to the Mysterious Island 2, Wreck it Ralph, etc from my Via comcast cable.


----------



## bighvy76

Have u tried playing the same movie thru ps3 and thru cable to see how they compare ?


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d19racing*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7830#post_24364709
> 
> 
> But nothing POps Out for me in Pacific Rim & Avatar. Zero Pop outs when played via my PS3.
> 
> 
> Since u said that there were at least little pop outs.
> 
> 
> On the other hand Pops out all over the when watching 3d movies like Jack the Giant Slayer, Journey to the Mysterious Island 2, Wreck it Ralph, etc from my Via comcast cable.



Well, if you really are taking me that literal, then no, there is no pop-out in Pacific Rim that I can remember, and maybe one or two scenes from Avatar, and even those weren't that exaggerated. Kids/animated films (like the ones you seen on Comcast) almost always have far more pop-out than other movies. Journey actually probably has some of the best pop-out for a movie out there.


Best suggestion out there is to compare like the above poster said, or watch a movie like Madagascar 3, Rise of the Guardians, or the "fish scene" from IMax Under the Sea on your PS3 setup, then if you see no pop-out, there may be something wrong.


----------



## kohawk08


Hello everybody, I just bought this projector and am going to buy the Peerless mount based off of the recommendations in this thread. My question is this: based off of the Benq calculator website, it says to mount my projector roughly 12 inches from the ceiling. Will I need to buy an extension for this mount? I'm assuming no, since it has vertical lens shift??? Is this correct? Does anybody have a formula or website which shows when I would need to buy an extension??

 

Thank you so much for all of the knowledge and expertise that you guys have. I am a total newbie to all of this and I couldnt have done any of my home theatre w/o all of the knowledgable folks on this website.


----------



## Auric

I thought the POP OUT is made by the Special Effects Team who made the Movie, the Software (aka Bluray or Stream) does contain only in two different frames, the Players Job is to decode these two different Frames, the Projectors job is to show these two different Frames


No POP Out in the Movie no POP OUT to watch, regardless of the Source, Player or Display.


----------



## sojourner353




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7800#post_24341854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojourner353*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7800#post_24341255
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> So interesting issue has just occurred with my projector, it seems HDMI Port 1 has failed, at first I suspected it was my Denon Receiver but after changing to HDMI Port 2 it all works again, the signal on HDMI Port one cuts in and out and at times the Projector says No Signal.
> 
> 
> Seems strange because it's been working fine for the past year and I haven't modified my setup in any way, any ideas or anyone else seen this problem? Cheers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The early 1070's had poor HDMI ports that were later changed. I would suggest changing your cable and try again. If it it cutting in and out it seems like a connection issue. Try another cable and be very careful in seating the cable.
Click to expand...

Fault found the problem, my receiver is dying, took it out of the circuit and issue goes away, just ran out of warranty too, wonderful! Thanks for the help guys.


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Golfwhizard

What are best 3D glasses for this projector. Thanks


----------



## filtor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Golfwhizard*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7830#post_24367542
> 
> 
> What are best 3D glasses for this projector. Thanks



Opinions vary - but I'm totally satisfied with my Tru Depth 3D Firestorm XL glasses. Don't see how they could be any better. Large, comfortable, go over regular glasses and covers all the screen and much more, no red flash/tint, don't lose sync, not overly dark with great contrast and are rechargeable. Best available in my opinion.


----------



## Golfwhizard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filtor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7830#post_24367623
> 
> 
> Opinions vary - but I'm totally satisfied with my Tru Depth 3D Firestorm XL glasses. Don't see how they could be any better. Large, comfortable, go over regular glasses and covers all the screen and much more, no red flash/tint, don't lose sync, not overly dark with great contrast and are rechargeable. Best available in my opinion.




Thank you Filtor


----------



## OZReddog

Hi, are you aware that there is a dedicated topic on 3D glasses for the W1070 / W1080ST? You may like to take a look.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1448720/benq-w1070-144hz-compatible-dlp-link-3d-glasses


----------



## normanu

What totally sucks is I have it near the sealing on a shelf.

But now I have to lay the projector on its back ....

It can only project or from low to high or upside down from high to low


----------



## fredl

Why can't you mount it upside down below the shelf?


Just use appropriate nylon distances so the projectors cooling works and long bolts with washers.


----------



## Escabeche


Hi, I updated  firmware version from 1.05 to 1.08, It finished ok but now the red light is always on, and the projector doesn't start after updating.

 

If I connect it to the Pc using the USB, the PC doesn't detect anything, so I can not repeat the operacion with another firmware version

 

ups! I doesn't sound well. Has it happened to anyone? 

 

Any idea? Is it possible to reset the flash memory?


----------



## mishari84

same issue happened to me. I sent it to Benq and they changed the motherboard


----------



## normanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fredl*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7830#post_24368494
> 
> 
> Why can't you mount it upside down below the shelf?
> 
> 
> Just use appropriate nylon distances so the projectors cooling works and long bolts with washers.



Its on top of a bookcase to be precise....


----------



## Escabeche


Ough 









 

did you have any problem with warranty?


----------



## d19racing


There has to be some setting issue cause how else can I explain that *amazing 3D  POP OUT  EFFECT* for 3d movies from my *Comcast cable on SBS 1080i/60hz*

 

And not having *Zero 3D  POP OUT  EFFECT* when playing *3D Blue Ray* movies from my *PS3 on FramePacking @ 1080P/24hz*

 

Unless movies like Pacific Rim, Avatar, or Tangled have *No **Pop out **Effect at all* ...

 

But I'm thinking its gotta be something else ????  Any to do with *"Nvidia card or **FramePacking @ 1080P/24hz setting"* in projector/ or any other PS3 setting ? 

 

Using True Depth 3D Glasses, work very well on the cable format atleast.... ?


----------



## gamermwm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d19racing*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7830#post_24361809
> 
> 
> My projector auto detects the 3d blue ray from ps3 and sets it to frame packing format 1080p/24hz. But still not the same effect as wat I get with my cable 3d movies on SBS 1080i /60hz.
> 
> 
> u think is there any other setting etc ??????



I believe it is because of the lower resolution in SBS 3D (vs. True 1080p Framepacked). When I looked into the 3D Bee 2D-3D converter, they note that 720p content in 3D will have ~30% stronger depth/popout than 1080p


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d19racing*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7860#post_24369473
> 
> 
> There has to be some setting issue cause how else can I explain that *amazing 3D  POP OUT  EFFECT* for 3d movies from my *Comcast cable on SBS 1080i/60hz*
> 
> 
> And not having *Zero 3D  POP OUT  EFFECT* when playing *3D Blue Ray* movies from my *PS3 on FramePacking @ 1080P/24hz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless movies like Pacific Rim, Avatar, or Tangled have *No **Pop out **Effect at all* ...
> 
> 
> But I'm thinking its gotta be something else ????  Any to do with *"Nvidia card or **FramePacking @ 1080P/24hz setting"* in projector/ or any other PS3 setting ?
> 
> 
> Using True Depth 3D Glasses, work very well on the cable format atleast.... ?



Again, purchase a blu ray that you know has significant popout and test it (ones that you've already seen on comcast or the ones I quoted earlier). The films you're listing there have VERY little to no pop out from what I recall. There is no setting on the PS3 that will change what you're seeing right now. I have a PS3 as my blu ray player and have no problems with 3D.


----------



## d19racing


Thanks again  CheYC , & all other who have provided helpful insight towards my issue. 

 

I shall do as advised. Will buy *Journey to the Mysterious Island 2 on 3D Blue Ray* and see *if it plays the same way (displays 3D Pops Pout Effect) as it does when played from my Comcast Cable.*

 

*Will post my findings after comparing them. *


----------



## jeanfpoulin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Escabeche*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7860#post_24368515
> 
> 
> Hi, I updated  firmware version from 1.05 to 1.08, It finished ok but now the red light is always on, and the projector doesn't start after updating.
> 
> If I connect it to the Pc using the USB, the PC doesn't detect anything, so I can not repeat the operacion with another firmware version
> 
> ups! I doesn't sound well. Has it happened to anyone?
> 
> 
> Any idea? Is it possible to reset the flash memory?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7860#post_24368535
> 
> 
> same issue happened to me. I sent it to Benq and they changed the motherboard



This happened to my W1080ST when upgrading from 1.00 to 1.05. I bought an EPROM flashing device and will report back with my success / failure information in the coming days. If this fails, then I will have to buy a motherboard from BenQ as it is out of warranty.


----------



## Escabeche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeanfpoulin*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7860#post_24371995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This happened to my W1080ST when upgrading from 1.00 to 1.05. I bought an EPROM flashing device and will report back with my success / failure information in the coming days. If this fails, then I will have to buy a motherboard from BenQ as it is out of warranty.


 

ok, thanks about the informaticion

 

My BenQ is still in warranty, but I'm not sure if I'll have problems since I updated the firmware. This morning I'll take it to the store (FNAC) (fingers crossed...)


----------



## Desisuperman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7650#post_24313718
> 
> 
> Firmware Changelog History of Benq W1070
> 
> 
> Firmware 1.03
> 
> 
> Problem-1- To improve the flickering when smart ECO mode + dynamic setting
> 
> Problem-2- To add “Background” color in OSD
> 
> 
> Firmware 1.04
> 
> 
> Problem-1- When at low temperature environment, fan oil would become thickened, cause rotational speed of
> 
> fan can’t reach target then shut down.
> 
> Problem-2- Keystone bug: When playing 3D (Frame packing), and then switch to 2D, and keystone value
> 
> can’t be kept.
> 
> 
> Firmware 1.05
> 
> 
> Problem-1- ISF setting cannot be saved
> 
> Problem-2- compatibility problem for some unique 3D DVD players(Philips)
> 
> Problem-3- OSD Swedish language of ”on& off” wrong translation
> 
> 
> Firmware 1.06
> 
> 
> Fixes:
> 
> -1- Hg bridge problem symptom: can’t turn on a projector, but NDF after transportation; few cases found in BQC.
> 
> There is Hg (Mercury) in a lamp bulb. Whenever the liquid mercury make the Short-circuit of electrodes of the lamp, the unit can’t
> 
> be turn on. To change the cooling status and lamp ignition behavior can make mercury condense at different locations of a bulb.
> 
> Due to Hg (Mercury) changing the location in lamp bulbs during transportation, it will be NDF in ASP.
> 
> -2- To improve power-on while system initializing
> 
> -3- To improve Philips DVD compatibility issue(BQC)
> 
> -4- Add 3D format as appendix
> 
> -5- Adjust Audio Curve for BQjp
> 
> -6- Japanese OSD correction for Cool and Warm (BQjp)
> 
> -7-To enhance HDMI searching speed
> 
> -8- To update RC code for new remote RCV011
> 
> -9- To modify the gain value to improve HDMI signal searching ability
> 
> -10- To add model name W1250 in Factory OSD (only W1070)
> 
> 
> Added support for 3D formats:
> 
> [email protected]/94/60 Hz -- SBS added
> 
> [email protected] - SBS added
> 
> [email protected]/24Hz - SBS added
> 
> [email protected]/60Hz - Top Bottom - added
> 
> [email protected] - Top Bottom - added
> 
> 
> Firmware 1.07
> 
> 
> - ISF Night setting can’t be keep after 2D->3D timing changed
> 
> - To keep lamp hour after “reset all setting in USE OSD”
> 
> - To improve the 32 gray level via PS3 HDMI
> 
> - Modify picture mode of “power off” icon
> 
> - Modify HSG setting in No signal condition
> 
> 
> Firmware 1.08
> 
> 
> - Noise improvement / 1080p greenish problem via HDMI/VGA signal.
> 
> - Add 3D support timing: 1080p 60Hz SBS
> 
> 
> W1080ST Version 1.03 = W1070 Version 1.06
> 
> W1080ST Version 1.04 = W1070 Version 1.07
> 
> W1080ST Version 1.05 = W1070 Version 1.08
> 
> (Do not load W1080ST with W1070 firmware!!!! The changelogs are the same but firmware IS NOT compatible between different projector models)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All current versions of W1070 Firmware
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/x5omnxp1vr6wyi4/e8_HLKrQUV/Firmware%20Files
> 
> 
> or
> 
> ftp://62.141.76.120/driver/projectors/W1070/ Username: username Password: password
> 
> 
> Latest 2 versions of W1080ST Firmware
> 
> ftp://62.141.76.120/driver/projectors/W1080ST/ Username: username Password: password
> 
> 
> Service Manuals
> 
> https://docs.google.com/folderview?pli=1&docId=0B_xTFybwtlbvTHFqclRLU3pBNlk&id=0B_xTFybwtlbvU1oxdHRNcWd3LTQ
> 
> 
> Useful Test Patterns - Username: username Password: password
> ftp://62.141.76.120/driver/projectors/Tests/Main_HD/



These links are I dead I believe. Ay chance of getting firmwares between 1.05-1.08 for W1070? If a member here does have firmware between 1.05-1.08 please PM me and I'll provide an email address. Also, where can I find a step by step process on upgrading. Thanks in advance


----------



## normanu

The FTP servers work, but you need te login with username and password...


----------



## Desisuperman

ok.. wasn't working on my ipad but was able to download everything I need on to my desktop.


Why are the instructions different from the ones in the service manuals for upgrading the firmware? Am i Missing something here?


----------



## bluer101

Well I figured out what those line marks are from the projector. They have to be dust or parts of cob web inside the light box. I noticed today that they are moving rapidly from the fans on the projector. There is nothing in front of the lens either. I emailed Benq and filled out a form. I told them the thing is just 4 weeks old and would like a brand new replacement. I only have 50 hours on it and this happens. I thought the light engine was sealed.


----------



## joepaiii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d19racing*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7860#post_24369473
> 
> 
> There has to be some setting issue cause how else can I explain that *amazing 3D  POP OUT  EFFECT* for 3d movies from my *Comcast cable on SBS 1080i/60hz*
> 
> 
> And not having *Zero 3D  POP OUT  EFFECT* when playing *3D Blue Ray* movies from my *PS3 on FramePacking @ 1080P/24hz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless movies like Pacific Rim, Avatar, or Tangled have *No **Pop out **Effect at all* ...
> 
> 
> But I'm thinking its gotta be something else ????  Any to do with *"Nvidia card or **FramePacking @ 1080P/24hz setting"* in projector/ or any other PS3 setting ?
> 
> 
> Using True Depth 3D Glasses, work very well on the cable format atleast.... ?



Tangled has some great pop-out during the lantern scene when they are out on the boat watching it.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joepaiii*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7860#post_24382962
> 
> 
> Tangled has some great pop-out during the lantern scene when they are out on the boat watching it.



Yep, also when he is riding down the water flume with the water drops shooting out.


----------



## Jare

For those who updated firmware, one question. Do you see any difference in 2d picture quality going to 1.08 from 1.05? I am asking this in order to find out whether there is a real reason to risk updating firware (i play 3d from br, so do not need mkv 3d resolutions)?


Thanks


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jare*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7860#post_24384107
> 
> 
> For those who updated firmware, one question. Do you see any difference in 2d picture quality going to 1.08 from 1.05? I am asking this in order to find out whether there is a real reason to risk updating firware (i play 3d from br, so do not need mkv 3d resolutions)?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Default color calibration values are now different; but that's not something you can't do yourself 


I'd therefore say in your case: not worth it.


----------



## kreeturez

With reports of a few firmware updates gone wrong lately, this might be a good time to evaluate whether an update is truly worth your while.


Amongst the numerous improvements made to the firmware, only some features are worthwhile to most.

Here're the big-ticket firmware items that probably make updating worth it for some users:

*If you transport your projector around a lot*: you may want to be on at least *1.06* due to the Mercury Bridging issue that caused users transporting freshly powered-off W1070's to have their lamps fail on next power-on. BenQ improved both the power-off cooling process as well as the lamp-ignition procedures to reduce the likelihood of this issue.
*If you're bothered by slow Source Detection when switching HDMI inputs*: you may want to be on at least *1.06* since this is quite a bit quicker here.
*If you need side-by-side 3D playback at full resolution*: you may also want to be on at least *1.06* since Side-by-Side mode was added when running 1080p @ 24hz. If you play only 3D blu-rays (which are framepacked), you certainly don't need this.
*If your source device frequently drops out causing a 'No Source' message on the projector*: you may want to be on at least *1.06* since HDMI gain was increased allowing the projector to hang onto input signals a bit better. In practice, changing HDMI cables may also improve this (especially shorter cables).
*If you need High Altitude Mode whilst running in Smart Eco*: you may want to be on at least *1.08* since I've found that High-Altitude Mode was actually being ignored under earlier firmware when Smart-Eco was on (ie, the fan would reduce to regular speed after a few minutes of being powered on, to the same speed as when HA mode was off.)


If you don't fall into any of the above categories, it's probably not worth it to the average user to take the risk.


In my case, only the addition of 3D SBS mattered to me (which is why I jumped onto 1.06 in such a hurry) - conversely, my update to 1.08 was a waste of time (didn't notice improvements to picture quality; though default color calibration settings are now a bit better).


HTH!


----------



## normanu

Did anyone do a calibration on their projector with the new 1.08 firmware ?

If so can they put their settings on the forum?


Thnx!


----------



## DaGamePimp

If firmware is altering the out of the box calibration settings you'll no longer be as accurate as the 1070 has been known to be (out of the box). Of course that OotB accuracy will drift as lamp hours increase.


Each unit requires it's own settings for optimal accuracy due to many variables so unless you have proper calibration gear I would not be too quick to update the firmware unless an added feature is more desired than accuracy.


My unit is still on what it shipped with (1.04 I think) and I have not had any issues nor a reason to update.


Jason


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7860#post_24386427
> 
> 
> If firmware is altering the out of the box calibration settings you'll no longer be as accurate as the 1070 has been known to be (out of the box). Of course that OotB accuracy will drift as lamp hours increase.
> 
> 
> Each unit requires it's own settings for optimal accuracy due to many variables so unless you have proper calibration gear I would not be too quick to update the firmware unless an added feature is more desired than accuracy.
> 
> 
> My unit is still on what it shipped with (1.04 I think) and I have not had any issues nor a reason to update.
> 
> 
> Jason



W1070 and W1080ST are now more colour accurate out of box than on previous firmware. The default settings for colour are now close enough that an improvement would be hard to detect unless using calibration equipment. The brightness, contrast and sharpness settings previously recommended will still work fine with the latest firmware though.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7860#post_24386761
> 
> 
> W1070 and W1080ST are now more colour accurate out of box than on previous firmware. The default settings for colour are now close enough that an improvement would be hard to detect unless using calibration equipment. The brightness, contrast and sharpness settings previously recommended will still work fine with the latest firmware though.



I think you may have missed my point.










If you update the firmware and that firmware changes the out of the box settings then your unit is not as accurate as it was previously (where it had the settings that it did due to a factory calibration).


My comment was not regarding new units coming with new firmware.


Jason


----------



## normanu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7860#post_24386967
> 
> 
> I think you may have missed my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you update the firmware and that firmware changes the out of the box settings then your unit is not as accurate as it was previously (where it had the settings that it did due to a factory calibration).
> 
> 
> My comment was not regarding new units coming with new firmware.
> 
> 
> Jason



Well out of the box it is reasonably correct, but not right on the money









Thats why they are still being calibrated.

If this firmware upgrade means you hardly need to calibrate it, it is a good update!


And I mean settings previous firmwares needed like this ( http://www.soundandvision.com/content/benq-w1070-3d-dlp-projector-settings ), which even with my projector does look allot better!

So I wonder if anyone measured the results after 1.08


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *normanu*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7860#post_24388251
> 
> 
> Well out of the box it is reasonably correct, but not right on the money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why they are still being calibrated.
> 
> If this firmware upgrade means you hardly need to calibrate it, it is a good update!
> 
> 
> And I mean settings previous firmwares needed like this ( http://www.soundandvision.com/content/benq-w1070-3d-dlp-projector-settings ), which even with my projector does look allot better!
> 
> So I wonder if anyone measured the results after 1.08




It seems there may be some confusion here regarding the firmware updates and what they can and cannot accomplish. I am not certain if this is misunderstood or if I am misunderstanding the responses to my post.










Applying a newer firmware that alters the settings (assuming the newer firmware(s) do indeed alter previously stored settings) will mean that the factory out of the box calibration is now null and void.


Obviously a firmware cannot calibrate your projector. I am not talking about the basics (contrast, brightness, etc.) I am talking about the primary and secondary color controls as well as greyscale (D65/6500K).


So anyone updating their firmware is losing that Out of the Box color accuracy if the firmware does indeed alter the previous settings (by erasing them).


Of course we all know that using the basic settings is generally pretty close but accurate color settings will vary unit to unit.


Jason


----------



## bluer101

Well my projector is being exchanged directly with Benq. I was told that its a faulty DMD board, which is what causes those lines to start appearing. So with under 60 hours it's getting replaced. So Monday it's getting shipped out for a new one.


----------



## BiggNewt

How often does this projector go on sale? Looking to get it for the $750 or so that I've seen most have got it for.


----------



## Desisuperman

I have a question regarding the PC Signal option under HDMI options.


For my HTPC, I have Dynamic Range set to Full 0-255, Pixel Format YCBCR 4:2:2


Projector HDMI Settings is set to PC Signal


Does this make sense? Do have it setup correctly ? Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7860#post_24388317
> 
> 
> It seems there may be some confusion here regarding the firmware updates and what they can and cannot accomplish. I am not certain if this is misunderstood or if I am misunderstanding the responses to my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applying a newer firmware that alters the settings (assuming the newer firmware(s) do indeed alter previously stored settings) will mean that the factory out of the box calibration is now null and void.
> 
> 
> Obviously a firmware cannot calibrate your projector. I am not talking about the basics (contrast, brightness, etc.) I am talking about the primary and secondary color controls as well as greyscale (D65/6500K).
> 
> 
> So anyone updating their firmware is losing that Out of the Box color accuracy if the firmware does indeed alter the previous settings (by erasing them).
> 
> 
> Of course we all know that using the basic settings is generally pretty close but accurate color settings will vary unit to unit.
> 
> 
> Jason



Are you implying that projectors are individually factory calibrated before being shipped out, and so updating the firmware will lose this individualized calibration for older units? If this is how the process works, then your caution that "anyone updating their firmware is losing that Out of the Box color accuracy" makes sense.


I had always assumed the factory calibration was generic to the model, and so the new settings that come with newer firmware might be a slightly more accurate calibration than the older ones. I assume that's what others on here are similarly assuming, hence their comments which seem in tension with your perspective.


Can anyone clarify whether projectors are individually calibrated in the factory?


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7860#post_24390523
> 
> 
> Are you implying that projectors are individually factory calibrated before being shipped out, and so updating the firmware will lose this individualized calibration for older units? If this is how the process works, then your caution that "anyone updating their firmware is losing that Out of the Box color accuracy" makes sense.
> 
> 
> I had always assumed the factory calibration was generic to the model, and so the new settings that come with newer firmware might be a slightly more accurate calibration than the older ones. I assume that's what others on here are similarly assuming, hence their comments which seem in tension with your perspective.
> 
> *Can anyone clarify whether projectors are individually calibrated in the factory?*



They are definitely not.


----------



## GCS

I have never updated my firmware on mine but I have had HORRIBLE HDMI signal wait times ... always. This even when changing channels on DTV. Annoying as hell.


Not sure what my FW is but can I upgrade from it all the way to 1.06 skipping everything in between like you typically can with computer bios updates or do I need to start low and work up to 1.06?


Greg


----------



## d19racing

"Yep, also when he is riding down the water flume with the water drops shooting out."


No scenes popped out for me in Tangled 3d Bluray when played via my PS3 and Benq W 1070..? Did u guys have some kind of different setting? Wat 3d glasses brand did u use?


I use true depth click fires item active ones and they work ver well on my cable 3d movies

POP out scenes .,,, don't wats with Bluray?


----------



## Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d19racing*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7890#post_24390644
> 
> 
> "Yep, also when he is riding down the water flume with the water drops shooting out."
> 
> 
> No scenes popped out for me in Tangled 3d Bluray when played via my PS3 and Benq W 1070..? Did u guys have some kind of different setting? Wat 3d glasses brand did u use?
> 
> 
> I use true depth click fires item active ones and they work ver well on my cable 3d movies
> 
> POP out scenes .,,, don't wats with Bluray?


Have you done the PS3 display calibration and set screen size to the size of your screen? This affects the 3d image.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7860#post_24390523
> 
> 
> Are you implying that projectors are individually factory calibrated before being shipped out, and so updating the firmware will lose this individualized calibration for older units? If this is how the process works, then your caution that "anyone updating their firmware is losing that Out of the Box color accuracy" makes sense.
> 
> 
> I had always assumed the factory calibration was generic to the model, and so the new settings that come with newer firmware might be a slightly more accurate calibration than the older ones. I assume that's what others on here are similarly assuming, hence their comments which seem in tension with your perspective.
> 
> 
> Can anyone clarify whether projectors are individually calibrated in the factory?




Some manufacturers do employ a process of calibration, now keep in mind this is a mostly automated process and not as fine tuned as where an ISF level calibration would land (obviously they are not going to that extent).


However these models do appear to go through a process of calibration otherwise they would all have the same color settings as defaults, the several models that I have seen have not had the same color settings out of the box.


Jason


----------



## d19racing

Yes I have set PS3 calibration for 3d settings.


----------



## rwestley

You can update the firmware to the latest 1.08 and skip anything in between. The latest firmwares fix the HDMI issues.


----------



## Golfwhizard

Hey guys, I have the 120' screen from elite screens and the picture is so much darker on it than it is on the wall. Can anyone recommend a white back screen. Thanks


----------



## Golfwhizard

My glasses keep losing sync. Is this normal? I'm using the 3DTV corp's Hi-Shock DLP Pro glasses. It says at the top left of the screen 1080p 24hz. Please any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Desisuperman*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7860#post_24389406
> 
> 
> I have a question regarding the PC Signal option under HDMI options.
> 
> 
> For my HTPC, I have Dynamic Range set to Full 0-255, Pixel Format YCBCR 4:2:2
> 
> 
> Projector HDMI Settings is set to PC Signal
> 
> 
> Does this make sense? Do have it setup correctly ? Thanks in advance for the help



Put your HTPC in ycbcr 4:4:4 instead, apparently the greyscale tracking on the w1070 is better when fed that type of signal. I noticed a difference, but I've never properly calibrated mine. Someone else want to put up a link with the review from that calibrator who discovered this? This thread is huge, and I'm too lazy right now. Sundays and all...


----------



## soulkeeper

 http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/projectors/projectors-reviews/benq-w1070-projector/page-4-on-the-bench.html


----------



## leonarl


Witam

 

Czy jest w tym watku ktos kto zna jezyk polski ?

Bo chodzi mi o procedure wgrywania firmwar-u.

 

Pozdrawiam


----------



## Mr.G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leonarl*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7890#post_24405285
> 
> 
> Witam
> 
> 
> Czy jest w tym watku ktos kto zna jezyk polski ?
> 
> Bo chodzi mi o procedure wgrywania firmwar-u.
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam



This is the poster's message in English - translated from Polish.


> Quote:
> Hello
> 
> 
> Is there anyone in this thread who knows the Polish language?
> 
> 
> Because I mean firmware restore procedure-u.
> 
> 
> Regards



Skorzystaj z GOOGLE Translate zamieścić tutaj


Use Google translate to post here.

http://translate.google.com/


----------



## Daniel Chaves

WOOT! I won the TrueDepth3d Glasses Giveaway =^_^=


on another note, has anyone hooked up anything to use left eye only, right eye only images? for like split gaming and so on? any computer software currently that will do this? I know you need special 3d glasses which TrueDepth was one of the companies that made them but they stopped >_


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7890#post_24406622
> 
> 
> WOOT! I won the TrueDepth3d Glasses Giveaway =^_^=
> 
> 
> on another note, has anyone hooked up anything to use left eye only, right eye only images? for like split gaming and so on? any computer software currently that will do this? I know you need special 3d glasses which TrueDepth was one of the companies that made them but they stopped >_
> Nice! Congrats, I entered that as well. I was hoping to compare and contrast them with the 3DTV Corps glasses I already have.
> 
> 
> I guess I never thought about dual play tech and active glasses. I have it on my passive set, and it's pretty great. I really wish more games took advantage of it, but I suppose the market is relatively small.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7890#post_24407061
> 
> 
> Nice! Congrats, I entered that as well. I was hoping to compare and contrast them with the 3DTV Corps glasses I already have.
> 
> 
> I guess I never thought about dual play tech and active glasses. I have it on my passive set, and it's pretty great. I really wish more games took advantage of it, but I suppose the market is relatively small.



Yeah its a small market but I see a lot of potential for the gaming market with two player verses games.










As for your first remark about comparing, I have the 3dTV Corps glasses and one of the Firestorm XL soon to be four more and well the honest truth is they are almost spot on to each other, the TrueDepths inch out in front in all categories but I wouldnt say that the double price tag makes that a worth wild move but the customer support you get with them for some may be worth that extra price, either way I have always loved their products just the same.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

I'd love to try left / right two player gaming, ideally with some kind of box that accepts 720p / 60hz input signals via two HDMI cables, without costing an arm and a leg. What's the cheapest 2x 2D -> 3D multiplexer box?


----------



## bluer101

Well if anyone is following my issue I shipped my unit back to Benq.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7890#post_24408580
> 
> 
> Well if anyone is following my issue I shipped my unit back to Benq.



ok


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7890#post_24409863
> 
> 
> ok



Someone out there cares, lol.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

I was just messin with ya mate! lol


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7890#post_24415278
> 
> 
> I was just messin with ya mate! lol



I know, it's all good. I'm missing my projector very much. Can't wait for my new replacement.


----------



## Morkeleb

Well I called Benq today. Yesterday I rented Gravity 3D and noticed something wasn't right. The scenes had a fisheye type effect going on. I tried playing with settings but no luck. So today I rented Judge Dredd 3D to do some more testing since I don't own any 3D movies and I had the same problem. I'm using the W1070 with HDMI to PS3. The projector has 361 hours and is firmware 1.05. Any ideas anyone? 2D movies play fine. I told the tech support guy that I had some pictures and he asked for me to send them to him. They are from my phone but I think you can get the idea. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morkeleb*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7890#post_24422081
> 
> 
> Well I called Benq today. Yesterday I rented Gravity 3D and noticed something wasn't right. The scenes had a fisheye type effect going on. I tried playing with settings but no luck. So today I rented Judge Dredd 3D to do some more testing since I don't own any 3D movies and I had the same problem. I'm using the W1070 with HDMI to PS3. The projector has 361 hours and is firmware 1.05. Any ideas anyone? 2D movies play fine. I told the tech support guy that I had some pictures and he asked for me to send them to him. They are from my phone but I think you can get the idea. Thanks in advance!



I don't have a PS3 but I found this searching.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1504119/3d-on-my-projector-looks-distorted-in-the-middle 


After reading other threads is your PS3 up to date with latest software? Maybe rerun the auto setup and make sure the 3D settings are correct in the PS3. Just some things to try.


----------



## Morkeleb

Thanks for the quick reply. My PS3 is running version 4.55 which is shows as being the latest update. I have rerun the auto video setup and set the size to 100 inches same as the screen. Thanks though.


----------



## bluer101

To rule out the projector can you borrow a 3d player from someone? Or go buy a cheap Sony 3D bluray player just to see? I would start there.


----------



## Renron

We have a similar hook up for 3d. Sony PS3-->Pioneer Elite Receiver-->Benq 1070. I've got no problems with 3D or 2D. I would suspect it's the 3d settings on the Sony PS3. I'll review mine and post what I have.

Ron


----------



## Morkeleb

I will have to see about borrowing another player. I think I know where I can get one. No reply from Benq on my email yet.


----------



## Morkeleb

Hoping to do some testing tomorrow. Any reason I can't run COD Black ops in 3D on my xbox 360 instead of another 3D player? I can do that without borrowing anything but I'm not sure if it will tell me if it is the projector or the PS3 since the xbox will be displaying a 3D game where as the PS3 is displaying a 3D movie.


----------



## hayesb2

Where are the firmware upgrade instructions at?


----------



## Morkeleb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hayesb2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7890#post_24425951
> 
> 
> Where are the firmware upgrade instructions at?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojourner353*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7740#post_24327754
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I have changed my shared Firmware file location from Dropbox to MediaFire, here is the new link https://www.mediafire.com/folder/k5bv0z9ze0wm7/BenQ_W1070_Firmware_Update will keep this updated as new Firmwares etc. come out, thanks.



I think the instructions are in the link.


----------



## Morkeleb

Did some testing and it looks like the culprit is the HDMI port #1 or a setting for the projector that I can't find. The first thing I did was try HDMI port #2, changed nothing else and the issue went away.


Below is HDMI port #1. I also noticed the image doesn't fill the ends of the screen.
 


Below is HDMI port #2


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morkeleb*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7920#post_24429103
> 
> 
> Did some testing and it looks like the culprit is the HDMI port #1 or a setting for the projector that I can't find. The first thing I did was try HDMI port #2, changed nothing else and the issue went away.
> 
> 
> Below is HDMI port #1. I also noticed the image doesn't fill the ends of the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Below is HDMI port #2



You're sure that's not an incorrect Aspect Ratio set on the projector?


----------



## Morkeleb

They are both 1080p set to Wide. Going to work soon but I can double check tomorrow. The thing that makes me think it's not a setting is the distortion in the pictures it's like the center is squished together unevenly and the ends are stretched.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morkeleb*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7920#post_24429523
> 
> 
> They are both 1080p set to Wide. Going to work soon but I can double check tomorrow. The thing that makes me think it's not a setting is the distortion in the pictures it's like the center is squished together unevenly and the ends are stretched.



Cool - definitely double check: it almost looks like anamorphic stretch... (I actually get this effect when selecting 'Wide' aspect ratio on content that should be 'Real' - remember to check once you're in 3D mode since the projector's 3D settings are independent of 2D settings.) In either case, good that you're sorted!


----------



## bygfoot

Hey all,


I owned and played with the Optoma HD131XE for about 3 weeks before buying Benq W1070 unit as the closest competitor to compare them head to head.


I'm losing the Optoma.

Yes, it has more raw light.

Yes, it is quieter

Yes, it has strong color


However: After finding the right settings, the additional raw light didnt matter. The noise difference was not so high as to be an issue. The strong colors were too strong unless dumbed down considerably.


After trying almost every published list of settings for both units and making minor adjustments it was clear that to get just a little pop while keeping color fidelity as much as possible, and getting good edge definition without artifacts or noise... the Benq was the only real choice for these reasons:


Sharper edges, less noise, truer and more manageable color, overall better image by far... for me.

Could get natural color shades and pop (natural shades would just not happen with the optoma) spent hours messing with the Optoma and could never get a satisfactory result.


A lot of the published settings for the Benq were good, but where I watch a lot of sports, and satellite, netflix, etc., and dont have great light control... and just plain dont want to sit in a black hole to watch the big screen, I bumped the sharpness and contrast up a fair bit higher than many of the settings i found and am still making minor adjustments to try and make the colors 100% (Welcome suggestions  ) but the picture is great and very clear.


If I'm giving scores the Benq gets an 8+ and the Optoma gets a 6.5. Though I would love to rip the Benq open and put an after market fan in there, the noise is really not bad at all, I'm just OCD.


I have a couple of questions for the crew here... I have looked through threads and read quite a bit, but not sure I have found a direct answer.


1) How to access the service menu? I have tried the 'source' and 'enter' buttons at the same time with the menu visible and dont get it.


2) I have seen various thoughts on firmware, with 1.06 being the most recent, but there are also statements that the latest 1080ST firmware 1.05 = 1.08 for the W1070 (1080 simply having a short throw lens as the difference, otherwise the same projector)


I wonder if this is true, if there is a really comprehensive guide for the firmware update (one that does not assume anything and is very clear) and if the 1.05/1.08 has any real benefits for the W1070


I know many of you will say 'its firmware, if it aint broke dont fix it' and that may be true... but i have never seen software released that couldnt be improved upon.

Lets face it, nowadays, software companies see 1st version retail products as the first wide-release public Beta, firmware is no different.


Thoughts and advice greatly appreciated... yes i do read threads, but questions are not always answered clearly, completely, or directly especially as part of a larger conversation


----------



## wraunch

This is a very helpful review as I am considering these exact same projectors in the next month. One other reason I liked the Optoma was I'd hate to hang a white projector on my black hole of a ceiling. Do you game at all? If so how was the performance of each? Also, what did you think of the 3d? Which was easier to mount and calibrate? What size screen are you using?


----------



## Morkeleb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7920#post_24429653
> 
> 
> Cool - definitely double check: it almost looks like anamorphic stretch... (I actually get this effect when selecting 'Wide' aspect ratio on content that should be 'Real' - remember to check once you're in 3D mode since the projector's 3D settings are independent of 2D settings.) In either case, good that you're sorted!



Thanks kreeturez! You were correct in that changing the aspect ratio to real or auto fixed it. Not sure why it looked ok in 2d and stretched in 3d. I set the aspect ratio to wide on port #2 and it gave me the same oddly stretched image. So as long as wide normally has the odd stretched picture my Benq is ok.


Thanks again!


----------



## Renron

Yeah! Riddle solved. Great Morkeleb glad it's working as it should.


BYGFOOT: I too want to replace the fans with something less obnoxious. I'll wait until it's out of warranty then I certainly will. Should be easy-peasy. Yesterday I upgraded my firmware on my Benq W1070 from 1.06 to 1.08. I found that the (auto source) search times for changing between inputs was dramatically less. It wasn't too difficult to flash using the USB cable from my laptop to the projector. Directions are a little cloudy and I had to install the TI (Texas Instruments) drivers and reboot my Win7 laptop before I was successful. I did not save my configurations (User 1) prior to firmware flash, I just set them again, fairly quick to do. I like the "Withers" settings. YMMV. After flashing and resetting I thought the picture was clearer/crisper than with 1.06, could easily by my imagination. Watched Gravity Blu-Ray last night. Beautiful and breathtaking, Picture Looked fantastic, movie itself was slightly above average with almost no plot. But this is not a movie review, so back to BenQ.

I've played numerous games via the PS3 Super Slim and the projector has no problems keeping up with the action and I do not notice any blurring during fast actions scenes. I (unfortunately) can see the RBE if I'm looking for it. I try not to be conscious of it. Most times it is irrelevant. I think it is worth it to flash to the new firmware if your comfortable doing this type of computer work. IMO it was worth the slight trouble(s).

Renron


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morkeleb*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7920#post_24432755
> 
> 
> Thanks kreeturez! You were correct in that changing the aspect ratio to real or auto fixed it.



Good to hear you're in business!!


----------



## flint723




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Renron*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7920#post_24432930
> 
> 
> Yeah! Riddle solved. Great Morkeleb glad it's working as it should.
> 
> 
> BYGFOOT: I too want to replace the fans with something less obnoxious. I'll wait until it's out of warranty then I certainly will. Should be easy-peasy. Yesterday I upgraded my firmware on my Benq W1070 from 1.06 to 1.08. I found that the (auto source) search times for changing between inputs was dramatically less. It wasn't too difficult to flash using the USB cable from my laptop to the projector. Directions are a little cloudy and I had to install the TI (Texas Instruments) drivers and reboot my Win7 laptop before I was successful. I did not save my configurations (User 1) prior to firmware flash, I just set them again, fairly quick to do. I like the "Withers" settings. YMMV. After flashing and resetting I thought the picture was clearer/crisper than with 1.06, could easily by my imagination. Watched Gravity Blu-Ray last night. Beautiful and breathtaking, Picture Looked fantastic, movie itself was slightly above average with almost no plot. But this is not a movie review, so back to BenQ.
> 
> I've played numerous games via the PS3 Super Slim and the projector has no problems keeping up with the action and I do not notice any blurring during fast actions scenes. I (unfortunately) can see the RBE if I'm looking for it. I try not to be conscious of it. Most times it is irrelevant. I think it is worth it to flash to the new firmware if your comfortable doing this type of computer work. IMO it was worth the slight trouble(s).
> 
> Renron


About RBE, the W1070 uses different color wheel speeds based on refresh rate of the source.  If you set 50hz rather than 60hz the color wheel speeds up dramatically (you can actually hear it).  If RBE is a problem for you maybe that is something you can try.  I only use mine on a pc so I am unsure if this is something you can set in Ps3.

 

I also flashed mine to 1.08 (from 1.05) and I am glad I did.  Mostly for the input switching improvement.


----------



## Renron

Flint,

Thank you for the possible improvement in the RBE issue. I notice it with all my sources, including laptop source. It does not bother me too much, it's just that I notice it.

Movie 24FPS seems to be the worst. Wouldn't that be a 24 Hz refresh rate? I could just be confused.

Renron


----------



## wraunch

Has anyone bought one of the w1070 refurb units from Benq through Amazon? If so what was your experience?


----------



## bygfoot

@ wraunch:


Im using a 110 screen, haven't tested gaming but hear that the benq is about a half frame slower.

3D is very good, and mounting and calibration was dead easy. I would say the benq calibration values behave much more similarly to a traditional LCD whereas the Optoma was a little bit contrary.

For 110 inch screen, i mounted it about 10 feet from the screen... seemed to be the sweet spot. with even the little bit of vertical shift for the Benq gives you a lot of mount hardware options.

The absolute killer for me was the near impossible task of getting reasonable color fidelity out of the Optoma, and image noise (not just on the edges) that was very pronounced on the optoma.


Watching Hockey right now with a full on 75 watt light (pot light) almost right above me at 13' from the screen and the picture is great... strong, vibrant, no problem at all. Love it.

and like i said, Im a little bit OCD so thats a statement.


----------



## wraunch

Bygfoot, thanks! This is very helpful. Now just to decide if I save an extra $220 and get the refurb from BenQ through Amazon or not.


----------



## bluer101

Benq received my unit yesterday morning and going to ship a new unit today or tomorrow. You would think they would ship one ASAP yesterday.


----------



## flint723




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Renron*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7920#post_24440310
> 
> 
> Flint,
> 
> Thank you for the possible improvement in the RBE issue. I notice it with all my sources, including laptop source. It does not bother me too much, it's just that I notice it.
> 
> Movie 24FPS seems to be the worst. Wouldn't that be a 24 Hz refresh rate? I could just be confused.
> 
> Renron


I don't have experience with other sources, I do everything on my pc.  When watching blu-rays the projector is still refreshing at 60hz or whatever I have it set in the computer even though the movie content itself is only 24hz.

 

I suppose stand alone blu-ray players do output 24hz, and I have no information about the hz/color wheel speed relationship.  I only know 50hz speeds up the wheel compared to 60hz on a pc.


----------



## bygfoot

I just updated my firmware from (W1070 V1.06) to (W1070 V1.08 = 1080ST V1.05)

I did notice a dramatic change in the source switching, which is good, but it seems like the picture is slightly less clear/sharp.


Admittedly I haven't gotten around to tweaking settings like i did the first time through so this may just be an effort issue on my part.


----------



## normanu

I just upgraded from 1.07 to 1.08 because I can't seem to get SBS 3D in 1080P, it only works in 1080i 50hz/60hz.

But after the upgrade it still doesn't work in 1080P 60Hz or 50Hz









I only get Top to Bottom....


----------



## Dom Sad


Hello.

Like many people here I'm a happy owner of W1070 well almost happy if it wasn't for the bad brightness uniformity.

Had it for a month now and done about 160 hours on it.

My pj is ceiling mounted and the right side of the screen is quite darker than the left side.

It was bothering me so much that I decided to remove the bulb from projector and have a look at it .

Straight away I've noticed a black metal wire within the bulb that is reflected and magnificated by the bulbs mirror.

I've twisted the bulb within the casing by 90 degrees and when turned on the pj the dark side of the screen moved from right to left .

Now that I know what is causing the brightness differences I'm gonna try to adjust the bulb so the wire is somewhere in the middle where the brightness is usually brightest.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dom Sad*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7920#post_24445909
> 
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Like many people here I'm a happy owner of W1070 well almost happy if it wasn't for the bad brightness uniformity.
> 
> Had it for a month now and done about 160 hours on it.
> 
> My pj is ceiling mounted and the right side of the screen is quite darker than the left side.
> 
> It was bothering me so much that I decided to remove the bulb from projector and have a look at it .
> 
> Straight away I've noticed a black metal wire within the bulb that is reflected and magnificated by the bulbs mirror.
> 
> I've twisted the bulb within the casing by 90 degrees and when turned on the pj the dark side of the screen moved from right to left .
> 
> Now that I know what is causing the brightness differences I'm gonna try to adjust the bulb so the wire is somewhere in the middle where the brightness is usually brightest.



I recently took my lamp out (was planning on ordering a spare so I wanted the globe model) and I noticed the exact same thing - here's a picture I took:











You can see the wire there quite clearly.

This bulb is an Osram P-VIP 240/0.8 E20.9n


I thought it a bit odd at the time - but it appears that wire is part of the actual Osram globe so I didn't assume that it'd be related! I wonder why would Osram does that if it hurts uniformity? I'm also curious if maybe newer models of the globe are different? Alternatively maybe there's an Osram globe model that is compatible that doesn't have this limitation?


Thanks for letting us know, keep us posted!


----------



## Dom Sad




> Thanks for letting us know, keep us posted!


So I managed to adjust the bulb so that about 80% of the screen has the same brightness and maybe 20% is brighter than the rest.

The brighter spot is now at the middle bottom of the screen and to me it's a big improvement.

 When watching movies with black bars at the top and bottom the picture brightness is 100% even.

I will take some pictures later on and post them here how it was before and how it is now.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dom Sad*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7920#post_24446115
> 
> 
> So I managed to adjust the bulb so that about 80% of the screen has the same brightness and maybe 20% is brighter than the rest.
> 
> The brighter spot is now at the middle bottom of the screen and to me it's a big improvement.
> 
> When watching movies with black bars at the top and bottom the picture brightness is 100% even.
> 
> I will take some pictures later on and post them here how it was before and how it is now.



Excellent! Looking forward; thanks Dom!


When twisting the bulb, did you have to loosen any of the surrounding screws? Or could you gently twist it in place? (Obviously making sure to get no fingerprints on ;- )


----------



## Dom Sad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7920#post_24446153
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent! Looking forward; thanks Dom!
> 
> 
> When twisting the bulb, did you have to loosen any of the surrounding screws? Or could you gently twist it in place? (Obviously making sure to get no fingerprints on ;- )


First I had to remove two screws that hold the metal cover so I could get better access to four screws that hold the bulb in place.

I did remove the bulb to clean the mirror as there was some dust inside.

I would give more details if English was my first language but it's not and I'm struggling with detailed explanation.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dom Sad*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7920#post_24446190
> 
> 
> First I had to remove two screws that hold the metal cover so I could get better access to four screws that hold the bulb in place.
> 
> I did remove the bulb to clean the mirror as there was some dust inside.
> 
> I would give more details if English was my first language but it's not and I'm struggling with detailed explanation.



Cool, that's a good enough explanation; thanks Dom. Drop us some pictures if you get the chance.


----------



## Cerberus83

This is my first PJ so I don't know a thing about it or the lamp, and although this may be an obvious question, but can the wire be cut? What exactly is it's purpose?


----------



## Dom Sad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cerberus83*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7920#post_24446674
> 
> 
> This is my first PJ so I don't know a thing about it or the lamp, and although this may be an obvious question, but can the wire be cut? What exactly is it's purpose?


No it can't be cut as it delivers power to the bulb.

I'm still twisting mine around trying to find best position.


----------



## TLJester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dom Sad*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7920#post_24446947
> 
> 
> No it can't be cut as it delivers power to the bulb.
> 
> I'm still twisting mine around trying to find best position.



That is crazy !!!!

Why they didn't wire around the back makes no sense ...


Hope to hear (and see) some recommendations for how to deal with this and achieve a more uniform brightness...


----------



## Bachelor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wraunch*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7920#post_24440531
> 
> 
> Bygfoot, thanks! This is very helpful. Now just to decide if I save an extra $220 and get the refurb from BenQ through Amazon or not.



Did you end up buying a refurbished one from Amazon? I pulled the trigger on one yesterday and it still hasn't shipped. I'll report back on its condition.


----------



## wraunch

I tried to get one but they sold out before I could. Let us know what you think.


----------



## Bachelor

I actually bought it two days ago. I also noticed it was listed again on Amazon earlier today and they had 7 of them. They went fast.


----------



## Rew452

I really wish you all luck on the refurbished lamps but historically they have been anything but a bargain. Check the forum many people have tried them and most with regret as they usually use knock-off lamps which don't meet the original OEM specs, rejects in other words. You may have saved money but not in the long run.


Problems have been:

Low light output

early lamp failure

Even bursting under use. ( which can always happen but more prevalent in refurbished lamps) When this happens the pj can be damaged as well.


Not worth it to me for "100 clams SAVED?"


Again, I really wish you luck.


Rew


----------



## wraunch

Damn, I'll keep looking.


----------



## Bachelor

We are talking about the projector not a replacement lamp. I know about poor quality lamp knockoffs


----------



## Stilletto

Wow..I've read every single page of this thread (I'm bored.....LOL) and in that time the price is still $899 at Amazon....If it ever goes down again, I'll buy one of these thingys


----------



## Dom Sad


My PJ developed a weird problem .

Yesterday when I plugged hdmi cable to it the picture froze and was flickering.

 PJ wouldn't respond to remote or buttons on on it so I had to unplug it from power.

After power up PJ appeared ok but I noticed noise on dark colours that wasn't there before and also it's impossible to take decent picture of the screen anymore.

 

Before:



 

Now:



 

What do you guys think about it.? Should I RMA it.?


----------



## Rew452

It looks like the color wheel did not sync with the video.


Would suggest you connect cables before turning on pj. Always connect thing up before powering on is the best advise.


If the condition was a one time thing, I would not worry to much, just monitor it.


But if you can't get the color to sync as it should, RMA it.


Hope this helps


Rew


----------



## Orta

Have there been any rumors about this model's successor? The 1070 released at the end of 2012 didn't it?


----------



## kwanbis

*Hi everybody*! I want to upgrade my current projector and my top 3 options are the BenQ W1070 (and 1080ST), the HD131xe (and HD131xw), and the Epson Home Cinema 2000 (and 2030), but, there are a couple of issues with my current projector, an Optoma GT700, that I would like to avoid with my next projector. Let me list them:

*3D COMPATIBILITY*: I have a homemade HTPC with a Radeon 6570. I choose this specific card to be able to watch 3D movies. But even though all my components are supposedly compatible and 3D ready, I have not been able to see 3D content with the GT700.


The problem seems to be a compatibility issue between my Onkyo HTX-22HDX sound system, and the GT700. If I connect the HTPC and GT700 through the Onkyo, I don’t see any 3D options on the on the projector, but if I connect the HTPC directly to the GT700, the projector shows all the 3D options. So for me it is clear that there is a compatibility issue between the Onkyo and the GT700.

*HEAT AND HIGH ALTITUDE*: after about two years of use, the color wheel on the GT700 broke and it had to be changed. The technician told me that it would be better to have the “high altitude” mode on, but on the GT700 high altitude mode is really loud, to the point where it makes impractical to watch a movie. My home is at about 2600 meters (8500 feet) above sea level but the average temperature is 15 Celsius (59 Fahrenheit) which is pretty fresh.


Just for reference, last night I decided to measure the temperature of the GT700 during use. With the ambient temperature around 15 Celsius / 59 Fahrenheit, and with NON high altitude mode (normal mode), it measured 40 Celsius / 104 Fahrenheit.

*PROJECTOR QUALITY*: I live in another country so I would have to import my next projector, and while I understand that any electronics could have issues on arrival or fail within any period of time, one thing is to import a projector that has the standard ~2% failure rate, and another thing is to import a projector that is known to have quality/manufacturing issues. For example, on W1070 threads, it seems to be normal to read about a lot of people mentioning that they had to return not only one, but even two W1070, till they got a good one. Obviously, this is a luxury I cannot have.


So (1) would the *W1070* have 3D compatibility issues with my current setup? (2) would it require high altitude mode or would it do just fine on normal mode? (3) if it does requires high altitude mode, does it makes a lot of noise, or is it usable? (4) Are there known manufacturing issues above the normal ~2% margin of error? And finally, would any other projector at around 800 dollars serve me better?


THANKS A LOT!


----------



## Carnie


Hello, in need of some help here. I have had this projector for about 2 weeks now, picture looks great, fast paced action scenes look great. The problem is slow panning shots from left to right and top to bottom. I experience extreme judder or jerkiness. It's also noticeable during the rolling credits. It's unbearable at times. Is this just a fault of the projector itself? I have tried it from 2 different sources with the same result.


----------



## caseyparsons

Well I did it. I bricked the projector trying to update the firmware. One of the manuals I downloaded from earlier in this thread instructed to set the Skip Bootloader Area to 128KB, which I now know is WRONG. More research turned up that 32KB is the correct value.


Silly me, I trusted the first thing I read. My fault.


The PJ still has the single red light, which indicates "download mode" but the DLP Composer won't recognize the projector. ANY IDEAS? If not, I'll call BenQ on Monday and play dumb (won't be too hard).


----------



## Dom Sad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carnie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7950#post_24453859
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, in need of some help here. I have had this projector for about 2 weeks now, picture looks great, fast paced action scenes look great. The problem is slow panning shots from left to right and top to bottom. I experience extreme judder or jerkiness. It's also noticeable during the rolling credits. It's unbearable at times. Is this just a fault of the projector itself? I have tried it from 2 different sources with the same result.


There shouldn't be no judder as long as your player will sync screen refresh rate with video framerate.


----------



## Dom Sad


I will be sending mine for RMA as it developed a horrible noise on some dark colours.

 I just hope that my warranty won't be void because of the lamp removal.

Anyone here who removed their lamp and then sent it for RMA.?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caseyparsons*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7950#post_24454403
> 
> 
> Well I did it. I bricked the projector trying to update the firmware. One of the manuals I downloaded from earlier in this thread instructed to set the Skip Bootloader Area to 128KB, which I now know is WRONG. More research turned up that 32KB is the correct value.
> 
> 
> Silly me, I trusted the first thing I read. My fault.
> 
> 
> The PJ still has the single red light, which indicates "download mode" but the DLP Composer won't recognize the projector. ANY IDEAS? If not, I'll call BenQ on Monday and play dumb (won't be too hard).



1. Try to unplug and replug the projector.

2. Make sure the drivers for the USB are loaded. You may have to manually load the drivers. There is information about doing it somewhere in the thread.

3. Be sure to hit reset after you set it to 32KB.


----------



## Ceremony


i finally got my W1070 all set up and stuff, but I unfortunately found a focus inconsistency:

I can get the whole picture sharp and even, except the lower right corner of the screen. I can make that corner focus correctly, but at that point, the rest of the screen gets blurry.

 

is that a common issue with the W1070? Or should I contact BenQ about that and request an RMA?

My projector is brand new (less than two weeks old), so I still have a money back guarantee. should I send it back to amazon instead?


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ceremony*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7950#post_24455227
> 
> 
> i finally got my W1070 all set up and stuff, but I unfortunately found a focus inconsistency:
> 
> I can get the whole picture sharp and even, except the lower right corner of the screen. I can make that corner focus correctly, but at that point, the rest of the screen gets blurry.
> 
> 
> is that a common issue with the W1070? Or should I contact BenQ about that and request an RMA?
> 
> My projector is brand new (less than two weeks old), so I still have a money back guarantee. should I send it back to amazon instead?



If it's that bad for you send it back to Amazon and try another. I just RMA ed mine after 2 weeks of use and a month old. It was $40 with insurance to send it in for a new replacement. My replacement should arrive Tuesday 2 weeks after sending it in. It's hard to pay for something and not be able to use it.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dom Sad*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7950#post_24454927
> 
> 
> I will be sending mine for RMA as it developed a horrible noise on some dark colours.
> 
> I just hope that my warranty won't be void because of the lamp removal.
> 
> Anyone here who removed their lamp and then sent it for RMA.?



What type of noise on black?


Before I sent mine in I had noise on all dark screens kind of link over the air channel noise but very faint. I figured out that the picture settings from sound and vision introduced this. After playing with all the inputs and cables I reset the picture settings on one input. All gone. It turned out that if I set brightness anything over 50 it got noise. I had it on 51, as soon as you click 50 totally black.


----------



## Dom Sad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7950#post_24455253
> 
> 
> 
> What type of noise on black?
> 
> 
> Before I sent mine in I had noise on all dark screens kind of link over the air channel noise but very faint. I figured out that the picture settings from sound and vision introduced this. After playing with all the inputs and cables I reset the picture settings on one input. All gone. It turned out that if I set brightness anything over 50 it got noise. I had it on 51, as soon as you click 50 totally black.


No not that noise.

The noise I'm talking about is much worse and not on black but dark red and dark blue mostly.

It wasn't there before the incident where my pj froze and was unresponsive to the controls so I had to unplug it from power.

Now after power up the picture flickers for about a minute then it stops but noise is there regardless of the brightness level all the time and also I can't take a decent photo of the screen anymore to even show it to you.

 Look at my post #7955 and you'll see how photos look like since then.

Also I updated fw to 1.08 yesterday but that didn't help at all...

 

 

Just phoned the store I bought it from and they will swap it over to a new one..


----------



## Ceremony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dom Sad*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7950#post_24455283
> 
> 
> 
> No not that noise.
> 
> The noise I'm talking about is much worse and not on black but dark red and dark blue mostly.
> 
> It wasn't there before the incident where my pj froze and was unresponsive to the controls so I had to unplug it from power.
> 
> Now after power up the picture flickers for about a minute then it stops but noise is there regardless of the brightness level all the time and also I can't take a decent photo of the screen anymore to even show it to you.
> 
> Look at my post #7955 and you'll see how photos look like since then.
> 
> Also I updated fw to 1.08 yesterday but that didn't help at all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just phoned the store I bought it from and they will swap it over to a new one..


i actually have the same issue with grain/noise on 100% black with brightness set to 50. it however was probably entirely my GFX cards fault:

If i set the colormode to YCbCr instead of RGB (which was the default), i get rich, grainless blacks. stupid nvidia, but this change fixed it for me!


----------



## kreeturez

Dom: hopefully it's not from all the messing around in there with the lamp! But since lamp replacements are in the manual and a standard procedure, it's very unlikely it'll have affected your warranty. (Was uniformity improved in the end?)


The other thing you might want to try is a 'Reset All Settings'...


----------



## Dom Sad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7950#post_24456767
> 
> 
> Dom: hopefully it's not from all the messing around in there with the lamp! But since lamp replacements are in the manual and a standard procedure, it's very unlikely it'll have affected your warranty. (Was uniformity improved in the end?)
> 
> 
> The other thing you might want to try is a 'Reset All Settings'...


no it actually happened when i plugged in hdmi cable.

uniformity was improved but never perfect.

since the store will swap it for me i dont care about warranty as they wont inspect it anyway.

i didnt try 'Reset All Settings' but i have updated it to 1.08 which restored it to factory settings but that didnt help.

hopefully the replacement im getting will have better uniformity than the one i have now.


----------



## samper

Guys - can you please tell me some good 3D glasses to go with the 1070 - I appreciate your help. Thanks.


----------



## Dom Sad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7950#post_24456922
> 
> 
> Guys - can you please tell me some good 3D glasses to go with the 1070 - I appreciate your help. Thanks.


i got benq glasses that came with my projector and they dont block red colour properly so they are not great.

then i bought cheapest glasses from amazon and they work better then genuine benq ( block red colour 100%) ok they are not perfect (small lenses) but for about 13$ shipped couldnt be more happy... http://www.amazon.com/Detachable-Shutter-Glasses-DLP-LINK-Projector/dp/B00GSN4KEU/ref=sr_1_45?ie=UTF8&qid=1394316995&sr=8-45&keywords=144hz+glasses


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7950#post_24456922
> 
> 
> Guys - can you please tell me some good 3D glasses to go with the 1070 - I appreciate your help. Thanks.



I like these the best and I have tried many brands. The are light and do a great job of blocking the red flash.

http://www.amazon.com/Generation-DLP-Link-Glasses-Projectors-Mitsubishi/dp/B00E1S65EM/ref=sr_1_25?ie=UTF8&qid=1394317103&sr=8-25&keywords=3d+tv+3d+dlp+glasses


----------



## lilmaniac2

Experts,


I purchased a w1070 a few months ago and am moving into a new house soon. We are converting the basement into a Home Theater. The basement has 9'8" tall celings, and I have a wall that I plan to frame out a painted on wall screen with an area approx 15' wide to use as the screen.


My question is should I make the screen as large as possible?

How far from the floor should the bottom of the screen be for typical movie watching (from a couch, not elevated seating )

How far from the ceiling should the top of the screen be?

Does the W1070 have enough brightness / lens to project am image 8' x 14' wide from 17-22' away? ( These numbers come from the Ben Q calculator


Thanks for any help


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ceremony*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7950#post_24456451
> 
> 
> 
> i actually have the same issue with grain/noise on 100% black with brightness set to 50. it however was probably entirely my GFX cards fault:
> 
> If i set the colormode to YCbCr instead of RGB (which was the default), i get rich, grainless blacks. stupid nvidia, but this change fixed it for me!


I have the black noise issue as well. Mine occurs with my LG Blu-Ray player regardless of the color space. I've changed settings on the player, projector, and even disabled video processing on the AVR. I've just about given up trying to combat it.


----------



## Dom Sad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7950#post_24457014
> 
> 
> 
> I have the black noise issue as well. Mine occurs with my LG Blu-Ray player regardless of the color space. I've changed settings on the player, projector, and even disabled video processing on the AVR. I've just about given up trying to combat it.


gonna try to take picture of the noise/distortion I'm getting

somehow i doubt we are talking about the same thing.

black noise from dlp chip is one thing and what I'm getting is another.


----------



## THe_Flash

This is the best I could do to capture it. Keep in mind I took this picture a few inches from the screen. The 'noise' is in motion, similar to an out of tune over the air signal as someone previously described.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7950#post_24457205
> 
> 
> This is the best I could do to capture it. Keep in mind I took this picture a few inches from the screen. The 'noise' is in motion, similar to an out of tune over the air signal as someone previously described.



I don't get this unless brightness is above 50...


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7950#post_24457232
> 
> 
> I don't get this unless brightness is above 50...


Interesting. So you're confirming that you've seen the exact same thing on your black areas. My brightness is at 52 after a greyscale calibration. Taking the brightness to 50 greatly reduces the noise, but it also throws off the calibration. Kind of frustrating.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7950#post_24457252
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7950#post_24457232
> 
> 
> I don't get this unless brightness is above 50...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. So you're confirming that you've seen the exact seem thing on your black areas. My brightness is at 52 after a greyscale calibration. Taking the brightness to 50 greatly reduces the noise, but it also throws off the calibration. Kind of frustrating.
Click to expand...


Confirmed. I guess so... But I find that pushing brightness above 50 hurts the black floor (which isn't unbelievable to begin with ;- ) so I leave it on 50 - with only my day-time settings profile using an above-50 brightness anyway (since any projected image's black floor in the day is already higher than ideal due to ambient light).


----------



## caseyparsons




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7950#post_24455151
> 
> 
> 1. Try to unplug and replug the projector.
> 
> 2. Make sure the drivers for the USB are loaded. You may have to manually load the drivers. There is information about doing it somewhere in the thread.
> 
> 3. Be sure to hit reset after you set it to 32KB.



Thank you for the reply. Unfortunately after these steps I'm still not able to get my PC to communicate anymore with the PJ. Still a brick.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7950#post_24457232
> 
> 
> I don't get this unless brightness is above 50...



Me too as I posted a few back. As soon as I go to 51 I got noise. I will see if it does it on my new replacement this week. I have been without my projector for 2 weeks and I want to watch something. :-(


----------



## rd7723

Anyone interested in the benq 1070 under 60 hrs on the bulb and 4 pairs of 3d glasses for a good price in the houston tx area send me a pm. Shipping is available.


----------



## Gur75


ABOUT UPGRADING FIRMWARE:

 

OK from this site ( https://www.mediafire.com/folder/k5bv0z9ze0wm7/BenQ_W1070_Firmware_Update#k5bv0z9ze0wm7 ) we have the instructions and firmwares, but as far as I understood there are 2 methods of upgrading the firmware of Benq W1070 which are: 1. rs232 cable and 2. usb cable. But there is also Service tool thing which mıst be used to read and later write data after the upgrade procedure. However, ,f I am not wrong rs232 method doesnt require this! OR DOES IT?  

 

So guys, can anyone of you who successfully UPGRADED TO 1.08 describe step by step what they did and what to pay attention not to brick the device? I did so many firmware upgrades to my smart phones, tablets, cameras BUT NEVER TO A PROJECTOR. Any help will be welcomed. Thanks a lot!

 

Gur


----------



## Gur75


Guys can anyone of you who successfully upgraded their firmware to latest version describe briefly the procedures step by step not to make and mistakes and brick the projector? Instructions that were shared here kind of not so simple as there are 3 ways of doing it.. Thanks


----------



## Ceremony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gur75*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7980#post_24463829
> 
> 
> 
> Guys can anyone of you who successfully upgraded their firmware to latest version describe briefly the procedures step by step not to make and mistakes and brick the projector? Instructions that were shared here kind of not so simple as there are 3 ways of doing it.. Thanks


I used this tutorial just three days ago: http://www.hifivision.com/home-theatre-projectors-screens/49217-benq-w1070-w1250-w1080st-firmware-discussions.html

 

Upgraded from 1.07 to 1.08 without any issues.


----------



## bj_nc

I used those same instructions a few weeks ago to go from 1.05 to 1.08. As noted earlier, the offset should be 32Kb as listed in these instructions, not 128Kb as I saw in some other instructions (though to the earlier poster who bricked with 128Kb, I would think the boot area should still be intact and you should be able to get the projector back into download mode).


The only issue I had was my own fault. I updated with a laptop that was plugged in, but the screen still turned off mid flash. Oops. The flash failed, but I immediately re-ran it and it went fine.


Brian


----------



## czoki


Hi,

 

I'm new to here, and i have read the first 80 pages of this thread, but i can't get the right answers to my questions, and i also tried search.

 

Currently i have an very old (almost ten year), passive, dual projector 3D system with silverscreen, and it's the time to upgrade to something new. My plan to continue to use the passive system (i like it, because when the first ASUS 3D glasses appeared on the market, i used it with 160Hz and 200Hz EIZO CRT's, and i think the passive system is more better than the active), so i need to buy two W1070. My old system using 4:3 screen that 183 cm (72") wide (and with 16:9 ratio, the new screen height 103cm (40.55")) , and the distance from the screen to the projector is 2.66m (104").

 

I choise this projector because it's cheap, and controllable via rs232, and support VGA and HDMI, and lens shift is mandatory for me, and it's the first element in the upgrade path to make my screen bigger (later i'm planning to upgrade my screen to 2.35m (~93") wide).

 

The projector's top is flat? It's seems almost flat in the photos. I need to place top of each other, and compensate the two projected screen distance with lens shift. In this situation can i compensate enough? From this distance i calculated 10cm (~4") lens shifting capability. ( http://homokozo.czo.hu/browser_2014-09-03_225815.png )  It's corrent? Anyone can tell me it's enough when placing two projector top of each other? Can i move one projector picture to up, and another to down? 

 

In the handbook i can find some tables with supported resolutions. Now i'm using well shielded VGA cables about 10 meter long (~400 inch), and first i need to use it continue, but in the book, i can't find that, the PJ support 1920x1080 60Hz via analogue VGA, only with HDMI. 

 

Before i make shifting to HDMI, i need to buy some hdmi splitters (to split output from graphics card, one output goes to PJ, and another to the switch), hdmi switch (to swtich witch output (left or right) to see on the control monitor), a new display with hdmi output, and finally cables with 10 meter long.


----------



## Auric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *czoki*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7980#post_24464403
> 
> 
> Anyone can tell me it's enough when placing two projector top of each other? Can i move one projector picture to up, and another to down?



No you can't. The Lens.Shift isn't big enough.


Today you can make a passive 3D with cheap polarized Glassed with a Geobox G301 http://catalogs.infocommiq.com/avcat/images/documents/brochure/G-301%20Quick%20User%20Manual-V1.02.pdf


----------



## UpNorthEh


Hi,

 

I've run into a few issues trying to calibrate with Spears & Munsil 2nd edition disk. I'm pretty new to this but believe I have a decent grasp on the basics.

 

Here's my setup:

Bell Fibre Op HD box (local cable provider, HD and SD channels) connected via HDMI to Oppo BDP-103D Bluray player.

The Oppo uses an optical out to my Yamaha receiver (it's old, no HDMI. Will be replaced in near future).

Oppo connects via HDMI to my Benq W1070 projector.

My screen is 158 inches.

 

I frequently use my Oppo to stream content from my PC using Plex, the content could be SD, 720p or 1080p

 

I put the Spears & Munsil in the Oppo and start with the first tests. Right away I'm a bit confused because I dont know if I should be calibrating the projector or the Oppo.

 

It seems like I have to change settings in both as some exist in the Benq while others are in the Oppo and then there are some that both of them have!

 

I'm at a bit of a loss as to how to properly do this now. If I make changes on the Oppo, will that also affect the picture from the Fibre Op cable box that I'm feeding through the Oppo?

 

I did not turn Darbee on yet, figure I'll calibrate everything before setting that.

 

What i'd like to know is what I should set on the Benq and/or Oppo before I start the calibration ("cinema" on benq, 4:2:2 on oppo, gamma 2.4? on benq, as examples).

 

Once I start calibration, which settings do I change on the Benq and which on the Oppo (or even, which settings need to be adjusted on both!).

 

Thanks in advance for any help you guys can provide on this! I really want to get this looking great so I can justify all this to my wife, so far she is skeptical and keeps reminding me of the 30 day return policy for the Oppo...

 

Shawn


----------



## czoki


I have the complete ecosystem for passive 3D, so i want only to upgrade my very old, and low resolution projectors to something better. 

 

If i place two projectors top of each other, the distance between the two lens is more than 10 cm (4")? Last week i tried to check this in some local shop (MediaMarkt or Extreme Digital), but their can't help me, because if i don't buy the devices, their don't open the boxes to make some tests  

 

Can anyone mesaure the distance of the lens's center from the table, and from the top?

 

With current projectors (4:3 aspect ratio) i can simply move the picture up and down via the display driver, and lost some lines that not used when i'm watching movies.


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UpNorthEh*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7980#post_24464894
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Right away I'm a bit confused because I dont know if I should be calibrating the projector or the Oppo.


The consensus is usually to adjust all settings on the display device. From what I understand, the Oppo outputs reference video with all settings at 0. I wouldn't change that. Make all of your adjustments on the BenQ.


Side note: I'm highly interested in the 103D but can't quite convince myself it's worth the cost. Let me know your impressions after pairing it with the BenQ.


----------



## UpNorthEh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7980#post_24465165
> 
> 
> 
> The consensus is usually to adjust all settings on the display device. From what I understand, the Oppo outputs reference video with all settings at 0. I wouldn't change that. Make all of your adjustments on the BenQ.
> 
> 
> Side note: I'm highly interested in the 103D but can't quite convince myself it's worth the cost. Let me know your impressions after pairing it with the BenQ.


 

Thanks for the info however if I only use the benq then right out of the gate I have an issue as I can't get the contrast anywhere near what it should be with only the benq settings.

 

I was also unable to get the Color and Tint to show me all black on the left side bars while using either the 1x, 2x or 3x filter. No matter what, I always saw the green rectangle and the yellow as mostly green but a very slightly different shade.

 

I would gladly pay for an ISF calibration if there were any around here


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UpNorthEh*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7980#post_24465336
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info however if I only use the benq then right out of the gate I have an issue as I can't get the contrast anywhere near what it should be with only the benq settings.
> 
> 
> I was also unable to get the Color and Tint to show me all black on the left side bars while using either the 1x, 2x or 3x filter. No matter what, I always saw the green rectangle and the yellow as mostly green but a very slightly different shade.
> 
> 
> I would gladly pay for an ISF calibration if there were any around here


Wow that's really surprising to hear given that both the Oppo and BenQ have above average settings out of the box. I have an LG Blu-Ray player (BP620) and my contrast is pretty great at 48 using the WoW disc as my guide. It's hard to imagine that your greyscale is that far off, though the BenQ is known to clip blacker than black and whiter than white.


Hopefully someone else can jump in and provide some additional insight.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gur75*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7980#post_24463812
> 
> 
> ABOUT UPGRADING FIRMWARE:
> 
> 
> OK from this site ( https://www.mediafire.com/folder/k5bv0z9ze0wm7/BenQ_W1070_Firmware_Update#k5bv0z9ze0wm7 ) we have the instructions and firmwares, but as far as I understood there are 2 methods of upgrading the firmware of Benq W1070 which are: 1. rs232 cable and 2. usb cable. But there is also Service tool thing which mıst be used to read and later write data after the upgrade procedure. However, ,f I am not wrong rs232 method doesnt require this! OR DOES IT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So guys, can anyone of you who successfully UPGRADED TO 1.08 describe step by step what they did and what to pay attention not to brick the device? I did so many firmware upgrades to my smart phones, tablets, cameras BUT NEVER TO A PROJECTOR. Any help will be welcomed. Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> Gur



The service tool is only to take the settings you now have and return them to the projector after the update. The USB method is easier if you write down the settings. Follow the instructions and things should be fine.


----------



## bluer101

Just got my new replacement a few hours ago. Good news is, build date is Jan 2014 and firmware 1.08. Not really bad news but no matter how I focus the unit the very bottom left is a little fuzzy. Not during movies but setting up on WOW disc. Not a deal breaker. The screen looks bright across the whole screen too. It might be me but on white screen on the left 1/3 it looks a little reddish but I might be seeing things. Well it's under warranty and I have a brand new unit direct from Benq.


----------



## Ceremony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7980#post_24470396
> 
> 
> Just got my new replacement a few hours ago. Good news is, build date is Jan 2014 and firmware 1.08. Not really bad news but no matter how I focus the unit the very bottom left is a little fuzzy. Not during movies but setting up on WOW disc. Not a deal breaker. The screen looks bright across the whole screen too. It might be me but on white screen on the left 1/3 it looks a little reddish but I might be seeing things. Well it's under warranty and I have a brand new unit direct from Benq.


i have the same issue, though with the bottom right corner... err wait, its mounted upside down, so its top left. I can make it focus, though the rest gets blurry at that point. Im okay with it, as I dont intend to read text on my projector. its not noticeable with a movie playing or game running anyway


----------



## normanu

Ok so this in firmware 1.08 still doesn't work.


- Add 3D support timing: 1080p 60Hz SBS



I only have 3D SBS in 24Hz at 1080P (and almost none of my players support this ....)

Does this work for anyone else, SBS at 60Hz ?


----------



## mucki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *normanu*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7980#post_24471724
> 
> 
> Does this work for anyone else, SBS at 60Hz ?



Yes. But only with RGB!


----------



## normanu

RGB?

Instead of?

A setting in the player?


----------



## mucki

1) yes

2) YCbCr

3) yes










Example: Apple TV 1080p 60Hz. Under HDMI Settings you can choose RGB High, RGB Low and YCbCr. SBS will only work with one of the RGB Settings and not with YCbCr.


----------



## DerekUGA

Wow, I really hate reading this thread because there is someone with a problem on every page...haha


I've been using my 1070 since November and it has been a massive hit. I do have the cricket fan, or whatever the defectively loud fan is called these days, but otherwise I have been so impressed with this thing. The picture is outstanding even on my beige wall.


This is probably just me being lazy but I figured I would ask for an up to date consensus on which glasses, mounts, screens, and extras people are using. One minor drawback is the 2 HDMI slots so is there a way around that? Can you use something like a KVM switch to keep everything connected?


Thanks for any help, wish you well to anyone who has had problems with theirs, and even with the cricket fan I would very highly recommend this to anyone looking for a great big HD screen at an amazing price.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DerekUGA*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7980#post_24472030
> 
> 
> Wow, I really hate reading this thread because there is someone with a problem on every page...haha
> 
> 
> I've been using my 1070 since November and it has been a massive hit. I do have the cricket fan, or whatever the defectively loud fan is called these days, but otherwise I have been so impressed with this thing. The picture is outstanding even on my beige wall.
> 
> 
> This is probably just me being lazy but I figured I would ask for an up to date consensus on which glasses, mounts, screens, and extras people are using. One minor drawback is the 2 HDMI slots so is there a way around that? Can you use something like a KVM switch to keep everything connected?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help, wish you well to anyone who has had problems with theirs, and even with the cricket fan I would very highly recommend this to anyone looking for a great big HD screen at an amazing price.



To me the small issues are not a big deal. The unit I had last month had a failing board inside. So just got my exchange unit yesterday. My other unit had a uneven focus too but was from left to right center. This new one is from left bottom to top right. This is better as it does not effect the center of picture.


The thing is people on here are not the average person. We read and look things over more than the average person. You can find faults in just about anything. For the price this is a amazing projector. If you have someone over and look at it they never see the flaws and are amazed. But as we are perfectionist we strive of the best. So enjoy the movie instead of flaws.


----------



## Bachelor

I received my order for a refurbished W1070 sold by BenQ America on Amazon. It took 3 days to ship out and I even received an email from Amazon telling me to contact the seller since it hadn't shipped. I emailed them and they had to contact their logistics team but never received a response. I was ready to cancel but it updated to shipped on Monday morning and had been picked up on Friday. (I was hoping to have received it before the weekend) It arrived in a generic box with bubble wrap around the unit. No manual and only a VGA cord and power cord. No big deal. I had already read the manual online. The unit itself had some scuff marks and I was able to rub them off. I was expecting a cleaner unit and at first had thought they were scratches. Not a big deal as it cleaned up, just wished it was done prior to shipment. The bulb had 35 hours on it with firmware 1.06. build date Sept 2013.


I table mounted it first to see what this thing could do. (replacing an older Samsung sp-710AE projector) First impression, this thing is bright! I have light controlled dedicated room and it is twice as bright as the Samsung. It was even in Economic mode. Did some quick settings checks with Disney WOW and did some movie spot checks along with some 3d material. Overall impressed with everything, brightness, color, focus. The blacks are a tiny bit deeper and I had thought it would have been better in this area going to a darkchip 3, but still an improvement on what I am coming from. The fan noise, I can see why people talk about it. It does disappear while content is playing. it's a lower pitch sound and not too irritating. once I had it ceiling mounted it didn't seem as bad. (further away)


I used a Mustang Low Profile mount, http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000F5NFTS/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1 from amazon. I saw someone post here that this it what they used. I did watch a youtube video on it that helped with how to mount to the projector. I also bought a pair of 3d http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EJOCTOS/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 I think the frames are too small and the nose piece is too tight which makes them sit high. I have to put them down to the end of my nose to get proper coverage. They do block red but the size kills the deal I bought these yesterday and will get them tomorrow to compare, http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00E1S65EM/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (also from someone here is using them) I'll see if they are any better.


I'll perform a more in-depth calibration tonight or tomorrow. Overall, great pricing from BenQ refurbished and I did update the firmware to 1.08. A little slow to ship out was my only negative feedback.


----------



## caseyparsons




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bj_nc*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7980#post_24464113
> 
> 
> I used those same instructions a few weeks ago to go from 1.05 to 1.08. As noted earlier, the offset should be 32Kb as listed in these instructions, not 128Kb as I saw in some other instructions (though to the earlier poster who bricked with 128Kb, I would think the boot area should still be intact and you should be able to get the projector back into download mode).
> 
> 
> The only issue I had was my own fault. I updated with a laptop that was plugged in, but the screen still turned off mid flash. Oops. The flash failed, but I immediately re-ran it and it went fine.
> 
> 
> Brian



I had the same thought that flashing at 128k might allow for another correct flash at 32kb, but no dice. The PJ will not boot and USB will not mount to be able to flash again.


----------



## Rew452

My guess would be that it wipes out the boot loader program. BenQ should be able to restore it. I think it may require opening the unit and using a chip clip over the eeprom to re-program or there maybe a header already on the board for that purpose. It could also be in socket and be removed for programming.


Should give them a call and see; maybe not saying you attempted to update the firmware. Something like it won't power on. etc.....


Good Luck!

Rew


----------



## dodgetruck


How often do you have to update the firmware? To a novice, it seems difficult and a hassle


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dodgetruck*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7980#post_24481686
> 
> 
> How often do you have to update the firmware? To a novice, it seems difficult and a hassle



It is supposed to be done by Benq service but some experienced users have done it from leaked firmware. With the newer firmwares that really should be little need to do an update.


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7980#post_24481732
> 
> 
> With the newer firmwares that really should be little need to do an update.


Agreed. I updated mine in order to gain 24hz SBS 3D, and the input handshaking was also dramatically improved as a bonus. I'm now two versions behind, but don't really see any rush to update given that I wouldn't be gaining any new features.


----------



## EugF

Is it true that w1500 model has almost invisible rainbow effect compare to 1070 model? Can anyone confirm this:


http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/benq-w1500-projector-performance-3/ 

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2425508,00.asp 



Right now i have 1070 and yes i can see rainbows, much less on 50 Hz.


And if it is in 24p does it means that it is 24 Hz?



DLP gives very good picture compare to LCD at a very good price point, but those rainbows are the real bummer!!!


----------



## Vishwa Somayaji

Even if it is true to some it may or may not be to you. Different people have different sensitivities to it. You may be disappointed if you take others' word for it. If you read some 1070 reviews, you would think that it has practically no rainbow effect, yet you are looking for something better.


----------



## Ceremony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EugF*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7980#post_24483424
> 
> 
> Is it true that w1500 model has almost invisible rainbow effect compare to 1070 model? Can anyone confirm this:
> 
> 
> http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/benq-w1500-projector-performance-3/
> 
> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2425508,00.asp
> 
> 
> 
> Right now i have 1070 and yes i can see rainbows, much less on 50 Hz.
> 
> 
> And if it is in 24p does it means that it is 24 Hz?
> 
> 
> 
> DLP gives very good picture compare to LCD at a very good price point, but those rainbows are the real bummer!!!


1080p24 - 192Hz so effective color wheel speed - 3.2x (192Hz/60Hz=3.2)

1080p50 - 300Hz so effective color wheel speed - 5x (300Hz/60Hz=5)

1080p60 - 240Hz so effective color wheel speed - 4x (240Hz/60Hz=4)

 

doubt the w1500 differs from from the w1070 in terms of RBE. but hell, what do I know?

 

P.S. RBE @ 50Hz is still noticeable but not distracting unlike m on my previous VS Pro9000...


----------



## Daniel Chaves

How do you set the refresh rate or is all thus talk when it is connected to a computer?


----------



## EugF

I set refresh rate on the computer or a media player .


Last night was comparing two movies Gravity and American Hustle. In Gravity rainbow shows up more often, I guess due to lots of dark and white objects.


----------



## EugF

The real problem comes when you use your blu ray player which only can do 24p and there is no way to play it at 50Hz.


----------



## rwestley

About 10% or even less do see the RBE with DLP projectors. Even with a fast color wheel the RBE can still be seen by a small percentage of people. The only alternative is get a projector with LCOS or LED if you are really bothered by RBE. That being said the 1500 or 1300 should really have little difference regarding RBE with the 1070. The only way to be sure is to try DLP yourself.


----------



## Ceremony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8010#post_24485137
> 
> 
> About 10% or even less do see the RBE with DLP projectors. Even with a fast color wheel the RBE can still be seen by a small percentage of people. The only alternative is get a projector with LCOS or LED if you are really bothered by RBE. That being said the 1500 or 1300 should really have little difference regarding RBE with the 1070. The only way to be sure is to try DLP yourself.


LED does not mean "no RBE". You just need a projector that displays all three colors at the same time, instead of consecutively.

 

For example, the LED/Laser hybrid ViewSonic PRO9000 still displays one color after another, as it still uses a single DLP chip that has to handle one color at a time. I was able to see RBE quiet easily.

Same goes for LGs LED Series (PF80G, PA75U, etc.) as well as the new rather expensive Optoma HD91. I can probably see their RBE as well(im pretty sensible to that), though that is just a guess...

 

They all use single DLP chips, so they ALWAYS have to alternate between colors.

So if you want no RBE what so ever, you either need a super super SUPER fast switching single DLP/LCD/LCOS projector or a 3-LCD, 3-DLP or 3LCOS (most LCOS use 3 displays) projector.

 

And about the sensitivity to RBE:

I'd love to see a study, why it affects some people and not everyone.

Example:

I can see RBE quiet easily, my mom however does not. I told her to quickly look left and right, while the projector displayed white lines on a black background.

She just couldnt move her eyes fast enough to see RBE.

So my guess is that, if you can control your eyes quickly, moving your eyes in an instant to another positing instead of panning slowly, you are more likely to see RBE

 

 

And about frequency selection:



Click on advanced settings.

 

You can also specifiy custom resolutions and frequencies in the nvidia control panel. whether your gfx and projector can take it, is another question


----------



## EugF

Another possible way to reduce the RBE is to paint your screen in matte grey N8 color, that in theory would help to reduce those rainbows...


----------



## Ceremony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EugF*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8010#post_24485863
> 
> 
> Another possible way to reduce the RBE is to paint your screen in matte grey N8 color, that in theory would help to reduce those rainbows...


yeah of course that would work. the darker the screen, the more it takes in the light, less getting reflected. so rbe is less bright and less noticeable, just like the rest of the picture. so if you paint it black, you would have even less of that pesky RBE. but no screen to look at either.


----------



## Ceremony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *illes_florin*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8010#post_24486571
> 
> 
> hi,how to repair the damage benq 1070 with red led power after firmware upgrade failed.Thank you .please email me,i am frustated.


if you overwrote the first 32KiB, i doubt there is a coming back from that by traditional means. If you have a programmer for whatever type of memory they use to store the bootsector/loader and firmware, you could do it manually, but youd need a copy of the bootloader first, which is not part of the fw.

 

bottom line: send it back to benq and let them repair it, probably for a fee.

 

if you did not overwrite the first 32KiB by accident, you cant just try flashing it again, by booting into flashing mode like before.


----------



## illes_florin




----------



## Ceremony


bootloader is 32KiB, not 128KiB. set it accordingly.

 

here is a full tutorial for W1070 projectors:

http://www.hifivision.com/home-theatre-projectors-screens/49217-benq-w1070-w1250-w1080st-firmware-discussions.html

 

i recently upgraded following the steps to the ladder and it worked flawlessly (1.07 to 1.08)


----------



## illes_florin

Thank you.


----------



## Rew452

I just flashed my w1070 from 1.07 to 1.08; all went well.


Question for those who have updated to 1.08, do you see any difference?


I also noticed during the flashing process it first erases then programs, that means if you select the anything but 32k you will erase more than the update area and that said;


Please folks if you are going to undertake the upgrade Read and re-Read the instuctions along with double checking the settings in DLP Composer before clicking on the Download button.


Rew


----------



## Ceremony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8010#post_24488812
> 
> 
> I just flashed my w1070 from 1.07 to 1.08; all went well.
> 
> 
> Question for those who have updated to 1.08, do you see any difference?


nope, not really no ^^


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ceremony*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8010#post_24488983
> 
> 
> nope, not really no ^^



So far a slight change in color, wanted to due the upgrade before re-doing my color cal since release note say something about green.

"1080p greenish problem via HDMI/VGA signal."


Cal is on my to due list for next weekend and wanted examine change for a little while.


Rew


----------



## DerekUGA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DerekUGA*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7980#post_24472030
> 
> 
> Wow, I really hate reading this thread because there is someone with a problem on every page...haha
> 
> 
> I've been using my 1070 since November and it has been a massive hit. I do have the cricket fan, or whatever the defectively loud fan is called these days, but otherwise I have been so impressed with this thing. The picture is outstanding even on my beige wall.
> 
> 
> This is probably just me being lazy but I figured I would ask for an up to date consensus on which glasses, mounts, screens, and extras people are using. One minor drawback is the 2 HDMI slots so is there a way around that? Can you use something like a KVM switch to keep everything connected?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help, wish you well to anyone who has had problems with theirs, and even with the cricket fan I would very highly recommend this to anyone looking for a great big HD screen at an amazing price.



I know someone has been following this thread closely and could answer my questions in under a minute. I appreciate any other feedback anyone has on my post, but I mainly just want to avoid digging through dozens of forum pages; thus if anyone could just throw out the more popular options I can lookup the drawbacks and plusses to each item on my own. I just need the basic top 2 or 3 to pick from. I will offer some more info, i.e. I am not looking for a super expensive screen, I prefer glasses that stay connected and have little to no ghosting, and my mounting options are pretty plentiful. Thanks for any help!


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DerekUGA*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8010#post_24489730
> 
> 
> I know someone has been following this thread closely and could answer my questions in under a minute. I appreciate any other feedback anyone has on my post, but I mainly just want to avoid digging through dozens of forum pages; thus if anyone could just throw out the more popular options I can lookup the drawbacks and plusses to each item on my own. I just need the basic top 2 or 3 to pick from. I will offer some more info, i.e. I am not looking for a super expensive screen, I prefer glasses that stay connected and have little to no ghosting, and my mounting options are pretty plentiful. Thanks for any help!



For quality on a budget for two of your queries I'd recommend (based on my own setup):
*eHotCafe PRB-717-WHT Universal Projector Ceiling Mount*. Cheap; very flexible in terms of positioning; low-profile (longer pole is an option); offers some horizontal shifting as well (to make up for lack of horizontal lens-shift!). Disadvantage: it's not immune to shifting projector positioning a bit if pressure is applied (even when tightened). Not that it should ever experience being pushed/pressured once mounted - but you get the idea.
*DLP Link 3ACTIVE 3D Glasses for 144 Hz DLP 3D Projectors* by Dimensional Optics. Got the Multi-Pack of 4. Blocks red-flash just as well as the original BenQ glasses; very comfortable; rechargeable; sync well under all circumstances; well-made; light; fit over most modern prescription glasses. Disadvantages: still a bit pricey (even in multi-pack guise); a touch of crosstalk visible (but very mild; and only when explicitly testing for crosstalk - they're excellent for regular 3D viewing).


HTH!


----------



## Ceremony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DerekUGA*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8010#post_24489730
> 
> 
> 
> I know someone has been following this thread closely and could answer my questions in under a minute. I appreciate any other feedback anyone has on my post, but I mainly just want to avoid digging through dozens of forum pages; thus if anyone could just throw out the more popular options I can lookup the drawbacks and plusses to each item on my own. I just need the basic top 2 or 3 to pick from. I will offer some more info, i.e. I am not looking for a super expensive screen, I prefer glasses that stay connected and have little to no ghosting, and my mounting options are pretty plentiful. Thanks for any help!


http://www.amazon.com/EnjoyGadgets-Switcher-Selector-Auto-switching-Support/dp/B0090QJ9V6/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1394994462&sr=8-6&keywords=hdmi+switch

 

im using this as an hdmi switch. its cheap, works like a charm and is entirely powered via HDMI. Its even cheaper on ebay and also available in white. keep in mind that this is actually a no name product from china, so you dont have to look for the "enjoygadgets" one. (mine has no brand)


----------



## dodgetruck


http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-Port-1-3-HDMI-Switch-Switcher-Selector-Splitter-Hub-Adapter-for-HDTV-1080P-DVD-/261370544287?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3cdae6009f

 

$2.96 includes shipping, crazy cheap


----------



## dodgetruck


It's $2.96 on Ebay includes shipping from China. Amazing they can do that at that price


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8010#post_24488812
> 
> 
> Question for those who have updated to 1.08, do you see any difference?



So no difference in HDMI detection speed between 06 and 08? If so I'd skip this one.


----------



## CharlesARatliff


Hello! My PT-AE2000U broke down and I am looking to replace it. My limit is $1,000. I have read several pages of this thread and read the review over at The Wirecutter, and it's looking like this projector is my best choice. I just wanted to make absolutely sure before purchasing it from Amazon (it's currently $900).

 

I don't care about 3D much. While the projector will be used for TV and movies, its primary purpose is for video games, so I need something that can do 1080p at 60 FPS. The projector will be displayed on a 100-inch screen in a room covered in blackout curtains, with the projector behind the couch about 19 feet away from the screen. It is not going to be ceiling mounted. I will also frequently hook my PC up to it.

 

Is this projector still the best option for me that's under $1,000?


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesARatliff*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8010#post_24491256
> 
> 
> Hello! My PT-AE2000U broke down and I am looking to replace it. My limit is $1,000. I have read several pages of this thread and read the review over at The Wirecutter, and it's looking like this projector is my best choice. I just wanted to make absolutely sure before purchasing it from Amazon (it's currently $900).
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about 3D much. While the projector will be used for TV and movies, its primary purpose is for video games, so I need something that can do 1080p at 60 FPS. The projector will be displayed on a 100-inch screen in a room covered in blackout curtains, with the projector behind the couch about 19 feet away from the screen. It is not going to be ceiling mounted. I will also frequently hook my PC up to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this projector still the best option for me that's under $1,000?



This is still a very good bet at the price point. In terms of single-chip DLP's, you won't do much better: the old (discontinued) Optoma HD25 used to be pretty fierce competition (I seriously considered getting one at the time); but the boardroom-optimized color wheels they've started using in their lower-end models lately (HD25e/HD131xe) trade raw brightness for less-than-stellar color accuracy: which is the opposite of what you want in your light-controlled room. (But might be useful in a non-light-controlled lounge.)


The W1070 is quite a bit brighter than your outgoing Panny, too; so there's no reason you can't even go significantly bigger than 100" in your darkened room. 130" should be a piece of cake.


For gaming, it's also a solid option since there's very little input lag. [email protected] fps is supported.


Its short-ish throw makes behind-the-couch positioning feasible as well - though double-check on the BenQ throw calculator. (I used mine like this for 8 months before eventually ceiling-mounting).


Alternatively if you want to place your projector in front of you, you could go with the W1080ST (still just within your budget) which is even shorter-throw (but otherwise identical).


Oh and don't discount 3D: this projector does a very solid job: (PS3 gaming in 3D - Motorstorm Apocolypse comes to mind - is mind blowing).


One last other option in your case could be the Epson 2030 which is also quite solid; though at 'best' image quality, it has quite a bit more input lag. I'm not sure if it's throw suits your desired setup either; but it might be worth a look before you pull the trigger.


A year down the line (and 1300 hours later) and I still consider this the best AV purchase I've ever made.


----------



## CharlesARatliff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8010#post_24491368
> 
> 
> 
> Its short-ish throw makes behind-the-couch positioning feasible as well - though double-check on the BenQ throw calculator. (I used mine like this for 8 months before eventually ceiling-mounting).


 

Thank you for your reply! It's very helpful.

 

I went to use BenQ's throw calculator for this projector and wanted to verify something. I don't have a lot of leeway for adjustment in the theater room, and, if I am reading this correctly, with the projector being 19 feet away from the screen, the smallest I can get the image is 175 inches (and that's with the zoom ratio maxed out at 1.30x). My projector screen is 100 inches, and I can't go much bigger than that in this room. Does this mean I would have to ceiling-mount the projector closer to the screen for this to be feasible? I could be way off on what I'm looking at here, so I figured I should double-check if this is indeed the case. Thank you!


----------



## Stilletto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesARatliff*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8010#post_24491256
> 
> 
> Hello! My PT-AE2000U broke down and I am looking to replace it. My limit is $1,000. I have read several pages of this thread and read the review over at The Wirecutter, and it's looking like this projector is my best choice. I just wanted to make absolutely sure before purchasing it from Amazon (it's currently $900).
> 
> 
> I don't care about 3D much. While the projector will be used for TV and movies, its primary purpose is for video games, so I need something that can do 1080p at 60 FPS. The projector will be displayed on a 100-inch screen in a room covered in blackout curtains, with the projector behind the couch about 19 feet away from the screen. It is not going to be ceiling mounted. I will also frequently hook my PC up to it.
> 
> 
> Is this projector still the best option for me that's under $1,000?



I am Still waiting to find this thing for under $899. It seems to be stuck there for quite some time now


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesARatliff*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8010#post_24491499
> 
> 
> Thank you for your reply! It's very helpful.
> 
> 
> I went to use BenQ's throw calculator for this projector and wanted to verify something. I don't have a lot of leeway for adjustment in the theater room, and, if I am reading this correctly, with the projector being 19 feet away from the screen, the smallest I can get the image is 175 inches (and that's with the zoom ratio maxed out at 1.30x). My projector screen is 100 inches, and I can't go much bigger than that in this room. Does this mean I would have to ceiling-mount the projector closer to the screen for this to be feasible? I could be way off on what I'm looking at here, so I figured I should double-check if this is indeed the case. Thank you!



Nope you're right: 19ft is too far for 100". You'd need to ceiling mount. I thought I'd check out the Epson for you while we're at it but you'll have the same problem it seems.


You could go for the W1080ST which you could mount in front of you (it'll do a 100" image from just 6ft - comfortably in front of your couch!), but the more elegant solution is going to be putting the pj on the ceiling.


Besides the obvious ceiling-mount benefits (usually looks neater; you can't produce shadows by moving in front of it; it can't be knocked by mistake etc), some other benefits we've found are that we were able to move our couch further back (to where the W1070 used to sit) to a more comfortable position; we could therefore seat more people in the room; and we were able to lens-shift to lower the image to a more comfortable height (since we weren't limited to the height of the couch). And of course, it just looks way better!


----------



## starbury86


Hi guys,


I would also like to update my firmware W1070 to firmware 1.08.

Unfortunately I can not find any valid download links.

 

Does any of you have the latest firmware on the PC and could upload it?

 

thanks in advance!


----------



## caseyparsons




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starbury86*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8010#post_24492422
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I would also like to update my firmware W1070 to firmware 1.08.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I can not find any valid download links.
> 
> 
> Does any of you have the latest firmware on the PC and could upload it?
> 
> 
> thanks in advance!


I don't have the links....but if you get the bogus instructions with 128kb listed, IGNORE IT. The correct value for the bootloader offset is 32kb.


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8010#post_24490705
> 
> 
> So no difference in HDMI detection speed between 06 and 08? If so I'd skip this one.



As to the HDMI detection speeds, 1.06 still remains the most noticeable improvement. V1.08, so far not noticeable.


But on the color changes they seem very good although slight. Flesh tones seem much better and some depth improvement. Have not got out my color cal stuff yet maybe next weekend. But all in all it seems very good. Will post after.


Rew


----------



## benthered

Hi, I am finally replacing my Optoma HD70 because I am tired of taking it apart to clean the color wheel and fan due to the known issue of color wheel failure (plenty of YouTube examples). Have anyone experienced any thing like this with the 1070? Or was it a problem just with Optomas? I have a ceiling mount in an upstairs media room that gets fairly warm and stuffy, so I had to run the fan constantly on the Optoma and even then the dust would cause the color shell failure every month or so.

Thanks...


----------



## TLJester

I updated the flashing / firmware updating instructions with a few notes of my own for flashing via USB only.

I also suggest using a UPS and a laptop so you dont have to worry about any power flickers bricking your projector !

Hope it helps


1. Write down all your settings before starting an update. (If you do not you will loose all your settings)

2. I suggest that you create a new folder on your desktop called 1070 firmware in the new folder.

3. Download the download tool (DLP Composer)and unzip it to the new folder.

3B. Download the Flash Device Parameters file

4. Download the new separate 108 img file to the same folder from the link above.

5. .Install the download tool. It is called DLP composer.

5A Copy the Flash Device Parameters. txt file to the DLP composer program file (It is under programs x86 DLP Composer on your C drive.) Use Copy and paste. The folder you want to paste this file to will be on the c drive after you install DLP composer.

6. Open the DLP Composer tool and go to edit, preferences.

7. When the window opens go to communication and set it to USB

8. Close this window and click on flash loader on the opening screen. A window will open.

(****CRITICAL****)

8B. Change the mark to Complete Image Download Put check in Skip Boot loader area Change 32Kb

(****CRITICAL****)

9. On the top of the flash loader hit the browse button and go to your folder 108 img file.

10. Insert the USB cable in the min plug on the projector and into your computer. Turn on projector. (Wait for the drivers to load. This should take a minute with windows 7 or 8

10B. Confirm App is talking to the projector: hit RESET BUS and ensure Status: INTERFACE USB VID and PID is not blank. Turn OFF projector

11. Unplug power cabel from projector and push the power and auto buttons at the same time. Plug in the power to projector while holding the buttons. The LED on the projector will turn red if you are in download mode (It must turn red to install the firmware. If it turns orange do this again until you only get the red led) This is very important.

12 Hit the Reset Bus (Eunsure VID and PID have values, ensure 32kb is still set, ensure file is pointing to correct firmware IMG) and then press Start Download). The upgrade process should take about 5 minutes. A timer will start telling you how long it will take.

13. Do not unplug anything during the process. When everything completes the LED on the projector will turn to standby orange. (this takes a min or two)

14. Unplug the USB cable (Turn off projector) and turn the projector on

15 You will have to put all your settings back in and turn source select to auto

16. Instructions are also available in the service manual PDF you downloaded to your folder.

17. Only do this upgrade at your own risk and if you are familiar with doing firmware updates..

18. You do not need the service tool to do the firmware update the firmware and write down your settings.


----------



## illes_florin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ceremony*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8010#post_24486581
> 
> 
> 
> if you overwrote the first 32KiB, i doubt there is a coming back from that by traditional means. If you have a programmer for whatever type of memory they use to store the bootsector/loader and firmware, you could do it manually, but youd need a copy of the bootloader first, which is not part of the fw.
> 
> 
> bottom line: send it back to benq and let them repair it, probably for a fee.
> 
> 
> if you did not overwrite the first 32KiB by accident, you cant just try flashing it again, by booting into flashing mode like before.


I resolved the problem.,;:150 Euro,the motherboard,,,,,,,,FINAL=DO NOT USE ANOTHER SIZE OF BOATLOADER,JUST 32 KIB


----------



## mgp32

Hey guys! I just bought this projector and LOVE IT so far! Me and my buddies cannot believe how great the image looks even during the day but at night she comes to life! I had to hang it up to keep my company while putting the finishing touches on the basement. After its totally finished Ill hang my screen.


Can anyone quickly tell me if there is anything I should do as far as settings changes or anything else? There is a lot of pages and a lot of info so its hard to keep up without reading through everthing. Whats the latest firmware, if its not current should I update? Thanks for any info...


Heres a couple images I took with my iphone, so obviously it isnt doing it justice. One is during the day and one during the night, both being projected on a brown painted wall.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/CuppedAndComitted/media/IMG_0599.jpg.html  

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/CuppedAndComitted/media/IMG_0602.jpg.html


----------



## vagos1103gr1

Hello, I have one question. I play movies through my laptop and nvidia gt750 and madvr. I set the player to change the resolution to 1080p.24. But when I have checked the stereoscopic 3d in control panel of the nvidia and I start the mp player in 2d movie my projector change in 3d mode. And appears red the screen. To avoid this I have to uncheck the stereoscopic in control panel. Is little annoying this cauce every time I have to see 3d movie I have to check it again and to passed the calibration procedure for 3d in nvidia control panel. Any idea why is happening this?


----------



## schmidtwi

After 843 hours on my lamp, I finally updated from 1.05 to 1.08 using the instructions as listed 943 times in this and other threads. Thanks to everyone for posting the version upgrade instructions, file locations and the various color settings. This PJ continues to amaze me in the color, detail, and lack of RBE (luckily for me...







)


If you're new (mpg32), welcome, but please read a bit before you ask too many questions. 2 posts above yours indicates the current version and detailed instructions. Locations of files are 2 pages back. Locations of suggested color settings are scattered over 269 pages, about 210 times.


Search is your friend.


----------



## dryasanne

---- and how does this upgrade play out on a macbook pro ??


Well, I do live happily ever after on 1.05 no plan to upgrade at all esp. now with a perfect adjusted darbee, I have a movie experience just as in them movie theater, happy !


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dryasanne*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8040#post_24501674
> 
> 
> ---- and how does this upgrade play out on a macbook pro ??
> 
> 
> Well, I do live happily ever after on 1.05 no plan to upgrade at all esp. now with a perfect adjusted darbee, I have a movie experience just as in them movie theater, happy !



You must use windows for the upgrade. The big upgrade was 1.06 which fixed a HDMI connection issue. It is now much faster. 1.08 fixed a green tint.


----------



## Desisuperman

Originally Posted by Desisuperman


I have a question regarding the PC Signal option under HDMI options.


For my HTPC, I have Dynamic Range set to Full 0-255, Pixel Format YCBCR 4:2:2


Projector HDMI Settings is set to PC Signal


Does this make sense? Do have it setup correctly ? Thanks in advance for the help


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7890#post_24398175
> 
> 
> Put your HTPC in ycbcr 4:4:4 instead, apparently the greyscale tracking on the w1070 is better when fed that type of signal. I noticed a difference, but I've never properly calibrated mine. Someone else want to put up a link with the review from that calibrator who discovered this? This thread is huge, and I'm too lazy right now. Sundays and all...




Thanks RLBURNSIDE. Switched ycbcr to 4:4:4


What about Dynamic Range on my PC? Should I leave it at full? I have tried PC signal and Video signal settings on the projector and I find with it on PC signal the picture has got a white washed look to it. I'm going to assume PC signal is Full Range 0-255 and Video Signal is limited range 16-235. Is this correct?


I've set the projector to Video Signal so should I leave dynamic range to full on the HTPC and let the projector handle it or do I match the signal and put it on limited ?


----------



## mgp32

Schmidtwi,


I don't normally write reviews but since I was so impressed with the image qaulity of this projector I felt I needed to take the time to write a quick review, I even took some pics to help others their decision. As you can see, Im in the middle of finishing my basement and don't have time to ready through 269 pages. All I was looking for was some info that would be easy to pass on for a guy/gal that has had some time with this projector.


----------



## dryasanne

That settles it. No update for me then









Have left the windows universe decades ago...


----------



## TLJester

Thats a shame - i have noticed (as others have reported) huge improvements in image, color, HDMI locking, 3D frequencies etc


I was VERY worried to upgrade. My firmware was 1.02. However after reading, and reading, and reading again i took the plunge.

My main relief from anxiety was just getting the DLP Comp app talking with the Projector. Once i was happy with that, i then tried booting into UPLOAD mode (RED LED light). Also i kept MD5 checking the firmware i downloaded...

Once i did all of that several times. re-read the flashing guide again i hit the START button and let it do its thing. No worries once it started. I left it for a LONG time to turn ORANGE - rebooted - had a panic attack, then remembered to set the source to AUTO DETECT - anxiety left - projector is OK - the world is good again


----------



## hitman6079

I'm about to pull the trigger and buy this projector but now I'm a little concerned with all this firmware and RBE talk. Hope I don't regret this purchase.......


----------



## sojodave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hitman6079*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8040#post_24508803
> 
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger and buy this projector but now I'm a little concerned with all this firmware and RBE talk. Hope I don't regret this purchase.......



Nothing to be nervous about. The upgrades are easy to do and you will love your new projector. I have 2,500 hours with no problems.


----------



## Bachelor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hitman6079*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8040#post_24508803
> 
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger and buy this projector but now I'm a little concerned with all this firmware and RBE talk. Hope I don't regret this purchase.......



It has been a huge improvement in my hardware. I don't have any regrets only that I wished I would have pulled the trigger a year ago when I first had my eye on one. I think you'll enjoy it too.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Not sure if this has been answered but if you flash to a newer firmware, I am assuming your lamp time gets reset?


----------



## wormraper

please forgive the newbish question, but how reliable are Benq's???? I'm seriously considering the 1070 since I want a 3D projector from my 8350 Epson, but the 1 year warranty makes me slightly nervous


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8040#post_24509328
> 
> 
> Not sure if this has been answered but if you flash to a newer firmware, I am assuming your lamp time gets reset?


Yes.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8040#post_24509350
> 
> 
> Yes.



yeah I figured as much, I am still on the fence since I am on 1.06 on if I really should upgrade to 1.08 since it seems the color on the green side of the scale seems to be the only thing that improves and even then not sure if thats even a big enough change to make it worthwild. ^^;


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8040#post_24509373
> 
> 
> yeah I figured as much, I am still on the fence since I am on 1.06 on if I really should upgrade to 1.08 since it seems the color on the green side of the scale seems to be the only thing that improves and even then not sure if thats even a big enough change to make it worthwild. ^^;


I'm on 1.06 too and haven't bothered, and probably won't. Tweaking the green sounds good, but I'd then assume any settings you're used to using (Withers, Sound & Vision, etc.) are no longer valid. If you calibrate yourself maybe this isn't a big deal.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8040#post_24509390
> 
> 
> I'm on 1.06 too and haven't bothered, and probably won't. Tweaking the green sounds good, but I'd then assume any settings you're used to using (Withers, Sound & Vision, etc.) are no longer valid. If you calibrate yourself maybe this isn't a big deal.



If you are on 1.06 you are probably fine. You could always fine tune the color yourself. 1.06 was important for improving the HDMI handshake.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8040#post_24509390
> 
> 
> I'm on 1.06 too and haven't bothered, and probably won't. Tweaking the green sounds good, but I'd then assume any settings you're used to using (Withers, Sound & Vision, etc.) are no longer valid. If you calibrate yourself maybe this isn't a big deal.



Agreed; I did this same update (1.06 to 1.08) and found it a bit of a waste of time.

Even posted the good excuses for firmware updates that I've found . 1.08 wasn't on the list










With fast HDMI source-detection and full 3D-timing support, 1.06 was already excellent.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8040#post_24509335
> 
> 
> please forgive the newbish question, but how reliable are Benq's???? I'm seriously considering the 1070 since I want a 3D projector from my 8350 Epson, but the 1 year warranty makes me slightly nervous



1-year warranty is pretty standard at this price point. I believe one of the main reasons for longer warranties from Epson is because the LCD panels used in their 3LCD's are susceptible to dust blobs - which isn't an issue with DLP's.


1400 hours here after about a year of daily use; no issues so far. At all.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hitman6079*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8040#post_24508803
> 
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger and buy this projector but now I'm a little concerned with all this firmware and RBE talk. Hope I don't regret this purchase.......



If you purchase new; you'll probably get recent firmware anyway so no need to worry about that.


If you run into RBE issues (not all that likely for most people); there are solutions (ND filters, adjusting refresh rate, etc).

I highly doubt you'll regret your purchase. And worst case? You can always do a return.

But I doubt you'll want to


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8040#post_24509447
> 
> 
> 1-year warranty is pretty standard at this price point. I believe one of the main reasons for longer warranties from Epson is because the LCD panels used in their 3LCD's are susceptible to dust blobs - which isn't an issue with DLP's.
> 
> 
> 1400 hours here after about a year of daily use; no issues so far. At all.
> 
> If you purchase new; you'll probably get recent firmware anyway so no need to worry about that.



gotcha, I guess I was used to my 2 year epson warranties that I got a little spoiled. wish I'd have seen last months $779 deal on this baby. that would have been a big duuuuuh for me..







unless anyone knows where it's cheapest right now (from an authorized retailer)



oh, and I almost forgot. how forgiving is the lens shift? I know the epson is NUTS for it's awesome flexibility, but I put my pj at about the top edge of the screen about dead center (ish)... so as long as it doesn't have a crazy offset like the Mits 7900 I'm assuming I should be good


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8040#post_24509455
> 
> 
> how forgiving is the lens shift? I know the epson is NUTS for it's awesome flexibility, but I put my pj at about the top edge of the screen about dead center (ish)... so as long as it doesn't have a crazy offset like the Mits 7900 I'm assuming I should be good



Not all that forgiving... but at the positioning you specify (dead center of screen; at top edge) you're already perfectly positioned. Offset range is from about lens-height; to a few inches downwards (if ceiling-mounted) or a few inches upwards (if table-mounted).


----------



## hitman6079

Thanks for the replies everyone!


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8040#post_24509487
> 
> 
> Not all that forgiving... but at the positioning you specify (dead center of screen; at top edge) you're already perfectly positioned. Offset range is from about lens-height; to a few inches downwards (if ceiling-mounted) or a few inches upwards (if table-mounted).



nice, that's about what I like.. a few inch offset. I can adjust my pj up a few inches from where it's at too so that sounds fine.. I'm really tempted. I just need to see if anyone has it for less than the $899 it is now ....I like my 8350 but I've heard the 1070 throws a better picture AND it is 3d...


----------



## Patty2720


Hi guys,



I have a few questions as a first time buyer.


- Which screen is best for the W1070, white or grey? AND high or low gain?

- Is it wise to go with a 85 inch, when my room is only 218 mm wide ? 

- The screen will be 15 cm from the wall on both sides. Will this cause major problems for me?


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Patty2720*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8040#post_24509509
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few questions as a first time buyer.
> 
> 
> 
> - Which screen is best for the W1070, white or grey? AND high or low gain?
> 
> 
> - Is it wise to go with a 85 inch, when my room is only 218 mm wide ?
> 
> 
> - The screen will be 15 cm from the wall on both sides. Will this cause major problems for me?



with the brightness level you'll be fine with either white or grey, but a 1.1 gain white screen would do very well with those lumens


85 inch is fine with that distance from the wall as long as you can paint the walls a flat dark color..otherwise you're gonna get some nasty reflections washing out those nice contrast levels


----------



## Patty2720




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8040#post_24509560
> 
> 
> 
> with the brightness level you'll be fine with either white or grey, but a 1.1 gain white screen would do very well with those lumens
> 
> 
> 85 inch is fine with that distance from the wall as long as you can paint the walls a flat dark color..otherwise you're gonna get some nasty reflections washing out those nice contrast levels


Actually, my projector will be placed 3½-4 meters from the screen.



Okay, just to make sure, so you recommend a 1.1 gain white screen? 


I'll make sure to do that


----------



## rolling01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8040#post_24509328
> 
> 
> Not sure if this has been answered but if you flash to a newer firmware, I am assuming your lamp time gets reset?



My lamp hours were not reset.


----------



## flint723




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*
> 
> 
> Not sure if this has been answered but if you flash to a newer firmware, I am assuming your lamp time gets reset?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolling01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8070#post_24510010
> 
> 
> 
> My lamp hours were not reset.
Click to expand...




>


Mine were not reset either, going from 1.05 to 1.08.


----------



## N2Sand

@Patty2720 - Check the projector calculators to make sure the 1070 will produce an 85" image at 3.5-4 meters. Mine is at 11 feet (within your range) producing a 120" image. You may very well be fine but that just seems small for that distance so double check.


----------



## Ceremony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *N2Sand*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8070#post_24510415
> 
> 
> @Patty2720 - Check the projector calculators to make sure the 1070 will produce an 85" image at 3.5-4 meters. Mine is at 11 feet (within your range) producing a 120" image. You may very well be fine but that just seems small for that distance so double check.


yeah, im getting 90" at around ~3m at 1.0 zoom


----------



## Daniel Chaves

yeah I am just under 11 feet shooting 120"


----------



## Patty2720


Change of plans, my girlfriend now wants me to put it into our bedroom, which is nice because there is MUCH more space. So time for some new questions  



- What screen should I choose to my W1070? We have some (don't know the word) curtains that makes our bedroom pitch black when drawn, so sunlight isn't an issue.

- The W1070 will be placed 11 feet from the screen, and we will sit 10 feet from the screen, is a 100 inch screen to big?

- On a scale 1-10 how good is the 3D, when sitting 10 feet from a 100 inch?

- Which is the best 3D movie you've seen on the W1070?

- Is it good for gaming?


----------



## Ceremony





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Patty2720*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8070#post_24510679
> 
> 
> 
> Change of plans, my girlfriend now wants me to put it into our bedroom, which is nice because there is MUCH more space. So time for some new questions
> 
> 
> 
> - What screen should I choose to my W1070? We have some (don't know the word) curtains that makes our bedroom pitch black when drawn, so sunlight isn't an issue.
> 
> - The W1070 will be placed 11 feet from the screen, and we will sit 10 feet from the screen, is a 100 inch screen to big?
> 
> - On a scale 1-10 how good is the 3D, when sitting 10 feet from a 100 inch?
> 
> - Which is the best 3D movie you've seen on the W1070?
> 
> - Is it good for gaming?


- dunno, i use a cheap rolloscreen, which slightly curls at the corners (crap), but thats ok. simple matte white with a gain of 1.0

- ​ and should be alright. just make sure that the height is good (eyes roughly in the mid of the screen). looking up or down is not nice.

- dunno, dont use 3D

- dunno

- I only played metroid prime (via dolphin @ 1080p): looks awesome, plays very well too. dunno about input delay (reviews state around 25-30ms), but for offline games, it will be awesome!


----------



## wormraper

one more question to bug people with. how are the black levels on the W1070 vs. the Epson 8350??? I know I like a DLP image for color "pop" more than the epson (almost bought the Optoma HD20 back in the day when I was deciding on the 8350 vs dlp debate) but I know the 8350 was known for having really good black levels..but then again that was 2.5 years ago


----------



## N2Sand

@Patty2720

Regarding screen, what is your planned speaker setup? Will your center channel be behind the screen requiring an acoustically transparent screen? Does the screen need to be retractable? The weave of an AT screen would likely be visible at 10' seating position.


100" too big? I don't think so but it comes down to personal preference. Use masking tape and outline the screen on the wall and see how it feels to you at your seating position. There is not a lot of lens shift so take the projector mounting height into consideration when you calculate where the screen would be positioned.


I haven't tried 3D yet so I can't comment on that.


Regarding gaming, I haven't played any first person shooters or "twitch" games but Tomb Raider Def. Ed. with the PS4 on a 120" screen seated at 11' is excellent.


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Patty2720*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8070#post_24510679
> 
> 
> - What screen should I choose to my W1070? We have some (don't know the word) curtains that makes our bedroom pitch black when drawn, so sunlight isn't an issue.
> 
> 
> - The W1070 will be placed 11 feet from the screen, and we will sit 10 feet from the screen, is a 100 inch screen to big?
> 
> 
> - On a scale 1-10 how good is the 3D, when sitting 10 feet from a 100 inch?
> 
> 
> - Which is the best 3D movie you've seen on the W1070?
> 
> 
> - Is it good for gaming?


I went with an Elite fixed frame 120", and sit just a little more than 11ft back. For me, I feel like it's perfect. If it were smaller I'd definitely want to sit closer.


I'd give the 3D a 7/10, with the positive being the large screen size and the brightness the w1070 is able to achieve versus some other brands. I still much prefer the passive 3D on my 65" LG, but the trade off is of course the smaller size.


Tron: Legacy and Hugo standout as my favorites for big screen 3D fun.


As far as gaming, from a technical standpoint this projector is great. It has a low input lag. My personal preference (much to my surprise) is to not game on the projector. In fact, I've really grown to hate it. It's much easier to play when my eyes only need to quickly scan a smaller area (say, a 47" screen) vs. a much larger one. This is certainly debatable and comes down to individual preferences. There are plenty of people on here who undoubtedly love gaming on their big screens.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8070#post_24511314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Patty2720*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8070#post_24510679
> 
> 
> - What screen should I choose to my W1070? We have some (don't know the word) curtains that makes our bedroom pitch black when drawn, so sunlight isn't an issue.
> 
> 
> - The W1070 will be placed 11 feet from the screen, and we will sit 10 feet from the screen, is a 100 inch screen to big?
> 
> 
> - On a scale 1-10 how good is the 3D, when sitting 10 feet from a 100 inch?
> 
> 
> - Which is the best 3D movie you've seen on the W1070?
> 
> 
> - Is it good for gaming?
> 
> 
> 
> I went with an Elite fixed frame 120", and sit just a little more than 11ft back. For me, I feel like it's perfect. If it were smaller I'd definitely want to sit closer.
> 
> 
> I'd give the 3D a 7/10, with the positive being the large screen size and the brightness the w1070 is able to achieve versus some other brands. I still much prefer the passive 3D on my 65" LG, but the trade off is of course the smaller size.
> 
> 
> Tron: Legacy and Hugo standout as my favorites for big screen 3D fun.
> 
> 
> As far as gaming, from a technical standpoint this projector is great. It has a low input lag. My personal preference (much to my surprise) is to not game on the projector. In fact, I've really grown to hate it. It's much easier to play when my eyes only need to quickly scan a smaller area (say, a 47" screen) vs. a much larger one. This is certainly debatable and comes down to individual preferences. There are plenty of people on here who undoubtedly love gaming on their big screens.
Click to expand...



I'm with you on this.


I've found though that it depends on the game: if a game requires you to scan the entire real estate of the screen regularly (an FPS, for instance) bigger isn't better at all. But for those that don't - such as racing games where you're only really focusing on the screen-centre - then the large size contributes massively to immersiveness and is, frankly amazing (in both 2D and 3D).


I also agree with your notions on 3D: it's hotly debated, but passive is IMHO definitely the way to go (like you, I've also got a passive-3D LG). I know that each eye technically 'loses out' on half the vertical resolution, but I just don't care: experience-wise, it's superior. And cheap, non-electronic glasses are part of the reason.


That said, this projector (with its support for triple-flash/144hz for 24p content) does a way better job at 3D than my 120hz Nvidia-3DVision monitor (and does so with almost no noticeable flicker and minimal eye fatigue - unlike said monitor), so it's definitely a solid 3D performer.


My only gripe is actually calibrated brightness in 3D: at 127", it's just bright enough for night-time viewing (I wouldn't mind a bit more). Compared to 2D (which is insanely bright even with ambient light), this is a bit of a disappointment to me. Contrast also takes a bit of a hit in 3D.


At Patty2720's 100" screen size, though, this will be significantly brighter.


With low input lag and an excellent picture, those who don't mind the extra-large screen size will be in their element for gaming.


My go-to game recommendation for big-screen 3D on this projector is definitely the natural-disaster racing sim Motorstorm Apocalypse (on the PS3)!


----------



## bluer101

I'm 10-11 feet from projector to screen in a 100 inch elite motorized 1.1 gain. I'm at 1.0 zoom. With this distance it's the smallest screen for that distance.


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8070#post_24511802
> 
> 
> I'm with you on this.
> 
> 
> I've found though that it depends on the game: if a game requires you to scan the entire real estate of the screen regularly (an FPS, for instance) bigger isn't better at all. But for those that don't - such as racing games where you're only really focusing on the screen-centre - then the large size contributes massively to immersiveness and is, frankly amazing (in both 2D and 3D).


That's a good point about center focused games. Despite not gaming with the modern systems, I have enjoyed some retro gaming on older consoles outputting at 4:3.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

I have a w1070 in my bedroom, projector is about 11ft away and I sit about 10ft away maybe less and I am projecting a 120" image, I find it to be perfect and looks amazing


----------



## Rew452

Well folks after a week since updating my w1070 from 1.07 to 1.08 I have to say this is one of the best change I've seen since 1.06 which greatly improved HDMI sync times.

1.08 really improves color especially skin tones and picture depth.


I had expected to get Calman and color meters out this weekend but honestly I not sure I want to. The picture is very pleasing as one could ever expect.


I will in the near future but for now, more than acceptable. I have to say for a 1K PJ it is quite remarkable. Can't see how one could go wrong in choosing it.


Point being if you are wondering about the update, do it it is well worth it.


But again Read and re-Read the instructions and double and triple check your settings before clicking the update.


Cheers

Rew


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8040_60#post_24515143
> 
> 
> Well folks after a week since updating my w1070 from 1.07 to 1.08 I have to say this is one of the best change I've seen since 1.06 which greatly improved HDMI sync times.
> 
> 1.08 really improves color especially skin tones and picture depth.
> 
> 
> I had expected to get Calman and color meters out this weekend but honestly I not sure I want to. The picture is very pleasing as one could ever expect.
> 
> 
> I will in the near future but for now, more than acceptable. I have to say for a 1K PJ it is quite remarkable. Can't see how one could go wrong in choosing it.
> 
> 
> Point being if you are wondering about the update, do it it is well worth it.
> 
> 
> But again Read and re-Read the instructions and double and triple check your settings before clicking the update.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rew



Are you running out of the box settings? I'm using sound and vision settings that seem to be good.


----------



## Rew452

I've used them in the past but 1.08 resets all that for the correction. My pj is over a year old and started on 1.02 so I'm not new to the game.

Check it out.


Rew


----------



## THe_Flash

So what you're saying then is Cinema mode on 1.08 is near perfect. That's what I suspected. Even still, I'd be curious to see actual measurements in the preset modes from


----------



## wormraper

I think I'm narrowing down to the w1070 as my upgrade from the 8350.... now I just have to decide to purchase it for $899... wait for it to go down since it seems to have been a lot cheaper the last few months, or buy a refurb straight from Benq for $681 (including shipping) ...choices choices choices


----------



## Bachelor

I got a refurb and couldn't be happier.


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bachelor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8070#post_24515669
> 
> 
> I got a refurb and couldn't be happier.



I'm really on the fence with that. Only sad thing is that squaretrade doesn't offer warranties for refurbed items..and the 1 year warranty for the Benq makes me slightly nervous (just used to epson's 2 year + warranties)... I'm tempted on the Optoma HD131xe as well, but I'm worried it might be lower quality than my epson 8350 in 2D ... I want 3D but don't want to suffer a downgrade in 2D quality from my 8350


----------



## Bachelor

I had the Epson 8350 for a weekend and I do think it will be a lateral move to the W1070. There is a difference with DLP vs LCD, but I think the black levels and color will be about what you are used to with the Epson. The advantage of the BenQ being 3d support which is amazing at 110" size compared to my 51" plasma. You can always wait for Amazon to drop to $799 where is has been in the past. I'm not sure why it has been stuck at $899 for so long. I got tired of waiting for the price drop and went with a refurb. I liked that it is backed up with a 1 year warranty versus a 90 day like other refurbs out there. There was only 35 hours on the bulb so I consider myself lucky too. I never really liked Optoma and it made it easier for me to not include them in my research. (although I did keep my eye out and did some minimal lurking on the forums about them) I've had my eye on the W1070 for over a year and I just couldn't wait any longer. What's your plan with the 8350?


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bachelor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8070#post_24515870
> 
> 
> I had the Epson 8350 for a weekend and I do think it will be a lateral move to the W1070. There is a difference with DLP vs LCD, but I think the black levels and color will be about what you are used to with the Epson. The advantage of the BenQ being 3d support which is amazing at 110" size compared to my 51" plasma. You can always wait for Amazon to drop to $799 where is has been in the past. I'm not sure why it has been stuck at $899 for so long. I got tired of waiting for the price drop and went with a refurb. I liked that it is backed up with a 1 year warranty versus a 90 day like other refurbs out there. There was only 35 hours on the bulb so I consider myself lucky too. I never really liked Optoma and it made it easier for me to not include them in my research. (although I did keep my eye out and did some minimal lurking on the forums about them) I've had my eye on the W1070 for over a year and I just couldn't wait any longer. What's your plan with the 8350?



nice, as long as I'm not doing a reverse quality with the 8350 I'm good. the Benq is my poison of choice from the reviews. I've never liked Optoma, just their price lol. so they're only a side thought really


yeah, I'm hoping that the BenQ has a price drop in the next few weeks. it's gone sub 799 a couple times in the last 3 months so I'm hoping it does once more....otherwise I would have already bought it.


my plan for the 8350 is to sell it to a friends who wants one... I love my 8350 (except for the "meh" black levels) but I really want 3D and I prefer the color "pop" of dlps... I WAS going to go higher end and get a Sony HW50ES or a JVC DLA x35 or Panny AE8000 or what not.. but the budget will not allow. not with some recent medical bills


----------



## caseyparsons




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8070#post_24515898
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I'm hoping that the BenQ has a price drop in the next few weeks. it's gone sub 799 a couple times in the last 3 months so I'm hoping it does once more....otherwise I would have already bought it.



I got it from Amazon for $775ish by using email alert from camelcamelcamel

http://camelcamelcamel.com/BenQ-W1070-1080P-Theater-Projector/product/B00A2T6X0K?context=browse


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caseyparsons*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8070#post_24517615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8070#post_24515898
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I'm hoping that the BenQ has a price drop in the next few weeks. it's gone sub 799 a couple times in the last 3 months so I'm hoping it does once more....otherwise I would have already bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it from Amazon for $775ish by using email alert from camelcamelcamel
> 
> http://camelcamelcamel.com/BenQ-W1070-1080P-Theater-Projector/product/B00A2T6X0K?context=browse
Click to expand...


Yeah I added myself to the price tracker today


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## Salokotti


Hello everybody,

 

just one post more regarding the W1070 to keep this thread awake on those difficult times .

 

I've never had a projector in my life (I'm 43), but always wanted since I'm 20. Reason I never bought one is it did never make sense to as long as the picture quality was not at least as good as in the public theaters.

 

Well, 6 weeks of avsforum.com and hifi-forum.de (german version of a very successful avsforum) later, I bought the W1070 back in January this year. And the projector is amazing, the picture it throws is just incredible for its size and price, times better than in public theaters. So for anyone who never had a projector before and doesn't want to make a purchase mistake, take this one. You won't be disappointed.

 

Some points:

- I see NO RBE. But I also don't know what to look at, to see it. And I never took care to find any thread which explains what to analyze to see it. But one thing I can tell you is that I've never seen any artifacts on the thrown picture, so how can I see RBE? I believe 99% of the buyers won't see it (and 99% of the seers won't be bothered by it) and it's hyped up in forums... .

- I've got firmware 1.6 and very happy with it, no reason to update it (don't touch a running system which makes you already happy).

- Noise: yes, it's here. So what? It's a very steady noise and doesn't bother at all if you enjoy a movie. The little noise it does simply disappears during the movie. But if you buy a projector as a social forum currency and want to analyze everything and post color palette system layouts, instead of to watch movies, so it's a good projector too, cause you've got something to complain about. ;-)

- Picture quality, colors, strength, possibility to make 4-5 meter large screens without reduction in quality and fun, TOP.

 

Ok, I got one negative point:

- the W1070 is down in my basement (7x5 meters). The bad thing of my basement room is that it has a light wood floor, completely white walls and white ceiling, and a low ceiling of around 2.05 meters. I really see well how the light on the walls shines back to the screen and washes it out. But this is the status quo and we all enjoy movies as still the picture is amazing. The point I wanted to bring is that the first 2 weeks after the purchase, the projector was in our living room as we had a large wall where a new purchased furniture for it didn't arrive yet. Our living room has dark wood floor, curtains and dark/red wood french furniture, so a lot of things which eats up light. And, well, the picture those first 2 weeks, was maybe 10x better than in our basement today. Nice blacks, strong colors, super contrast. So the negative point here is that with a W1070, you'll have no reason to buy a new projector for a long time as its potentials are so much higher than your environment will be able to offer it. Except you already own a bat cave, but I have an (unproven) feeling that bat cave owners buy something else than a W1070, so people like me probably are more the target market of a W1070 (living room or multi-purpose basement owners).

 

For all first time buyers, take the W1070's. It's an amazing piece.

 

Greetings from Switzerland,

Salo


----------



## Ceremony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Salokotti*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8070#post_24518128
> 
> 
> 
> - I see NO RBE. But I also don't know what to look at, to see it. And I never took care to find any thread which explains what to analyze to see it. But one thing I can tell you is that I've never seen any artifacts on the thrown picture, so how can I see RBE? I believe 99% of the buyers won't see it (and 99% of the seers won't be bothered by it) and it's hyped up in forums... .


on a high contrast picture or movie (best is in B&W), quickly move your eyes left and right. if you can see rainbows, you got quick eyes. if you cant, your eyes are just too slow.


----------



## Salokotti


My problem is that I don't know why I should turn my head quickly around while watching a nice movie. It just doesn't fit, or are you sporadically jumping your head left-right while watching movies? Would look funny if some hundred people would do that every now and then in a public theater ;-). Still a fantastic projector for the savourer of movies.


----------



## Ftoast

Your head doesn't have to move, just your eyes following fast action can be enough.


----------



## ellisr63

If you see no RBE... Be happy and don't look for it. Once you figure out how to find it you will see it more often. It is not something you want to see.


----------



## Stilletto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ellisr63*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8070#post_24518888
> 
> 
> If you see no RBE... Be happy and don't look for it. Once you figure out how to find it you will see it more often. It is not something you want to see.



This^^^


Ignorance is Bliss, Trust me.



If you look hard enough, you can find something wrong with absolutely everything...


----------



## Stilletto

OK, so I broke down and bought this thing....It is truly everything I thought it would be....and more....I am truly impressed.

What I do not understand is why anybody would want a TV anymore










So, Best Buy has absolutely NO glasses in store that will work with the Benq??

I do plan on ordering some of the suggestions throughout this thread but I really wanted to watch some 3D NOW










Oh well....I'll just have to settle for the gorgeous 2D picture for now!


----------



## filtor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Patty2720*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8070#post_24510679
> 
> 
> Change of plans, my girlfriend now wants me to put it into our bedroom, which is nice because there is MUCH more space. So time for some new questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - What screen should I choose to my W1070? We have some (don't know the word) curtains that makes our bedroom pitch black when drawn, so sunlight isn't an issue.
> 
> 
> - *The W1070 will be placed 11 feet from the screen, and we will sit 10 feet from the screen, is a 100 inch screen to big?*
> 
> 
> - On a scale 1-10 how good is the 3D, when sitting 10 feet from a 100 inch?
> 
> 
> - Which is the best 3D movie you've seen on the W1070?
> 
> 
> - Is it good for gaming?



At 11 feet I don't think you will be able to do 100" -- mine is about 10ft from a 110" screen and it's as small as it will get at that distance.


----------



## TLJester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ceremony*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8010#post_24483925
> 
> 
> 1080p24 - 192Hz so effective color wheel speed - 3.2x (192Hz/60Hz=3.2)
> 
> 
> 1080p50 - 300Hz so effective color wheel speed - 5x (300Hz/60Hz=5)
> 
> 
> 1080p60 - 240Hz so effective color wheel speed - 4x (240Hz/60Hz=4)
> 
> 
> doubt the w1500 differs from from the w1070 in terms of RBE. but hell, what do I know?
> 
> 
> P.S. RBE @ 50Hz is still noticeable but not distracting unlike m on my previous VS Pro9000...



Just checking - I wasn't able to run 3D SBS when my PC outputs at 50Hz. Does that sound correct to you?


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TLJester*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8100#post_24520089
> 
> 
> Just checking - I wasn't able to run 3D SBS when my PC outputs at 50Hz. Does that sound correct to you?



Correct; it's not an option (at least not using RGB color space); only Top/Bottom is available at 50Hz.


But note that color wheel speeds in 3D aren't the same as those in 2D due to the need for alternating sequential left/right images.


In 3D mode, the fastest color wheel speed is (ironically) at 24Hz: changing from 2D to 3D at 50Hz actually slows the wheel down.


I'm assuming this is due to 144Hz-triple-flash and can confirm that rainbows are almost as invisible at 24Hz/3D as they are at 50Hz/2D.


My guess - and it's just a guess - is that the wheel is running at 288Hz (effective) in 3D Mode at 24Hz; so stick to this if rainbows are an issue.


So: 50Hz in 2D; and 24Hz in 3D for the RBE-sensitive.


----------



## dvzzz

Is your 1070 losing settings when left unplugged for a while? I have noticed that my settings do get reset if I unplug the projector and leave it unplugged overnight. I noticed it loses all color, contrasts, CMS, etc. but keeps batter hours, I am on 1.08 now. Just curious if I need to check with Benq... but then getting a out of focus refurb is not an exciting option either...


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvzzz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8100#post_24520295
> 
> 
> Is your 1070 losing settings when left unplugged for a while? I have noticed that my settings do get reset if I unplug the projector and leave it unplugged overnight. I noticed it loses all color, contrasts, CMS, etc. but keeps batter hours, I am on 1.08 now. Just curious if I need to check with Benq... but then getting a out of focus refurb is not an exciting option either...



This doesn't sound right: I leave mine unplugged (well, plugged in but with the outlet switched off) every night (I power down that entire section of the house); sometimes for 48 hours or more and have never seen this happen...


I'm using 1.08 as well. I think if it bothers you check this with BenQ. It's strange that it should persist lamp-hours and not anything else.


Edit: You don't think it's being surged when plugged back in, do you? (Are you physically unplugging; or just toggling the power switch of the plug outlet?)


----------



## caseyparsons

Sounds like a dead CMOS battery...assuming it has one.


----------



## dvzzz

It is actually connected to the UPS. I have tried physical plug/unplug but I am not thinking that surging is causing it, I doubt it has a CMOS battery, more likely capacitor that went bad. It is only 2 weeks old and 90 hours on the counter. Focus is uniform and I am hearing that most of the replacement refurbs are with poor edge/corner focus... Benq is not too worried about quality of their refurbs, I take it.


I assume if CMOS capacitor is bad then lamp hours will be reset too, but not the case... hmm.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8100#post_24520329
> 
> 
> This doesn't sound right: I leave mine unplugged (well, plugged in but with the outlet switched off) every night (I power down that entire section of the house); sometimes for 48 hours or more and have never seen this happen...
> 
> 
> I'm using 1.08 as well. I think if it bothers you check this with BenQ. It's strange that it should persist lamp-hours and not anything else.
> 
> 
> Edit: You don't think it's being surged when plugged back in, do you? (Are you physically unplugging; or just toggling the power switch of the plug outlet?)


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvzzz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8100#post_24520479
> 
> 
> It is actually connected to the UPS. I have tried physical plug/unplug but I am not thinking that surging is causing it, I doubt it has a CMOS battery, more likely capacitor that went bad. It is only 2 weeks old and 90 hours on the counter. Focus is uniform and I am hearing that most of the replacement refurbs are with poor edge/corner focus... Benq is not too worried about quality of their refurbs, I take it.
> 
> 
> I assume if CMOS capacitor is bad then lamp hours will be reset too, but not the case... hmm.



Yeah I don't think modern consumer devices (other than PC's) do CMOS batteries anymore - flash memory is cheap nowadays.

Surprisingly if we do a 'Reset All Settings' (at least under 1.08), the menu still saves lamp-hours: so it's as if your unit is doing a reset-all when being powered down (or up).


Maybe to rule out supply issues (or anything related to your UPS), run it off direct mains for a day or two before contacting BenQ. It'd be annoying if you got a refurb only to experience the same issue (with 'free' non-uniform-focus to go with it!). Let us know if you try.


That said, serious focus non-uniformity isn't particularly common on this model; generally speaking


----------



## dvzzz

Thank you for the advice. I will give direct mains connect a shot.


Anyone purchased a Square Trade for this projector? Anyone bought through Costco?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8100#post_24520526
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't think modern consumer devices (other than PC's) do CMOS batteries anymore - flash memory is cheap nowadays.
> 
> Surprisingly if we do a 'Reset All Settings' (at least under 1.08), the menu still saves lamp-hours: so it's as if your unit is doing a reset-all when being powered down (or up).
> 
> 
> Maybe to rule out supply issues (or anything related to your UPS), run it off direct mains for a day or two before contacting BenQ. It'd be annoying if you got a refurb only to experience the same issue (with 'free' non-uniform-focus to go with it!). Let us know if you try.
> 
> 
> That said, serious focus non-uniformity isn't particularly common on this model; generally speaking


----------



## Stilletto

Has anyone ever tried this screen material? http://www.ebay.com/itm/93-PROFESSIONAL-GRADE-16-9-HDTV-PROJECTOR-SCREEN-MATERIAL-PROJECTION-SCREEN-/281219220322 

I have heard decent things about it. I am currently using a VERY temporary solution of white posterboard (semi glossy) which actually looks really good, except for the lines where it goes together of course...

I am trying to build on a budget, so I was looking at low cost options.


BTW:


The w1070 I recieved from Amazon has:


FW 1.06

No focus problems

No fan noise (crickets)

Haven't noticed RBE yet at all and I am pretty susceptible to it

No heat/shutdown issues

Very little picture noise

No screen aberrations

Puts out alot of heat

Makes a fair bit of fan noise

HDMI switching is quick and precise

Using a 15ft HDMI cable from newegg super cheapo $5 and it works fine BTW

Projecting a 81" image from 8"5"


Haven't scrutinized for uniformity issues but I probably will


----------



## wormraper

I've noticed that several times in the last few pages people have talked about overheating... is that a common issue that I should look out for?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stilletto*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8100#post_24521078
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever tried this screen material? http://www.ebay.com/itm/93-PROFESSIONAL-GRADE-16-9-HDTV-PROJECTOR-SCREEN-MATERIAL-PROJECTION-SCREEN-/281219220322
> 
> I have heard decent things about it. I am currently using a VERY temporary solution of white posterboard (semi glossy) which actually looks really good, except for the lines where it goes together of course...
> 
> I am trying to build on a budget, so I was looking at low cost options.
> 
> 
> BTW:
> 
> 
> The w1070 I recieved from Amazon has:
> 
> 
> FW 1.06
> 
> No focus problems
> 
> No fan noise (crickets)
> 
> Haven't noticed RBE yet at all and I am pretty susceptible to it
> 
> No heat/shutdown issues
> 
> Very little picture noise
> 
> No screen aberrations
> 
> Puts out alot of heat
> 
> Makes a fair bit of fan noise
> 
> HDMI switching is quick and precise
> 
> Using a 15ft HDMI cable from newegg super cheapo $5 and it works fine BTW
> 
> Projecting a 81" image from 8"5"
> 
> 
> Haven't scrutinized for uniformity issues but I probably will



It is very good material at a great price. The material is as described and comes rolled. You must be careful when you construct the screen. Follow the directions that the seller provides. I would suggest purchasing screen clips and Black Velvet tape also sold on Ebay. They make for a more professional job.


----------



## Stilletto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8100#post_24524789
> 
> 
> It is very good material at a great price. The material is as described and comes rolled. You must be careful when you construct the screen. Follow the directions that the seller provides. I would suggest purchasing screen clips and Black Velvet tape also sold on Ebay. They make for a more professional job.



Thanks for that....I am thinking you probably pointed out the stuff for me originally many many pages ago...I ordered it today. I have never worked with real screen material before but if it is anything like this posterboard as far as gain/clarity then I am going to absolutely love it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8100#post_24521088
> 
> 
> I've noticed that several times in the last few pages people have talked about overheating... is that a common issue that I should look out for?



I wouldn't say "common" really, probably pretty isolated. I think it depends on the environment..If you put the PJ in an area where there is little airflow or no AC then you should expect issues. But in an average interior condition I do not think you should worry.


----------



## wormraper

gotcha, I was double checking to see if it was a known design flaw... I live in AZ, but I keep my house in the 70-78 range all summer long and it's in a decent sized room.


----------



## Airion

After following this thread for a year, I finally got the projector last week. I also have a Mitsubishi HC3800 and an Acer H5360BD, and I'd like to give my subjective comparisons for anyone familiar with either of those projectors and are thinking about the W1070.


I have a 90" 2.5 gain screen. Both my HC3800 and H5360BD have over 2000 hours, so I'm trying to keep in mind that I'm comparing middle aged lamps to a fresh one in the W1070. All of these projectors I run in eco mode (not Smart Eco). My W1070 has firmware 1.07.


W1070 vs HC3800


The W1070 is much brighter and much sharper. I'm surprised how much sharper it is despite them both being 1080p DLP projectors. With ambient light, the W1070 is of course much better.


In a darkened room, I think the HC3800 is a little better thanks to its good ANSI contrast. Without an ND filter on the W1070 however it's a little hard to compare contrast in this environment, as the difference in brightness between the two is so obvious. The HC3800 is a little dimmer than I would like at this point, but otherwise gives a nice rich image. The W1070 is very bright, but not too bright for my tastes even in the dark. Black levels seem to be the same, accounting for brightness as best I can. Not great, but not bad in either. I should note that I had to turn brightness down to 46 on my W1070 to reach its native black level. In any case, the W1070 won't be replacing my HC3800.


W1070 vs H5360BD


Brightness seems comparable in both 2D and 3D. The W1070 looks a little brighter in both modes but I think this is likely due to the aging bulb in my H5360BD. 2D image quality seems more natural in the W1070 thanks to the RGBRGB color wheel vs the H5360BD's RGBCMY. The main reason I got the W1070 was for 3D Blu-rays, and of course it's better thanks to native 1080p (I watched Prometheus, The Hobbit, and Pacific Rim). I assume the 144hz mode is also improving the image, but I can't say I can specifically pick it out. 3D Blu-rays just overall look a lot better.


I also play a lot of PC games in 720p 3D (Nvidia) and I was a little concerned about how it would look upscaled to 1080p vs viewed on a native 720p projector. However, I think it looks slightly better upscaled on the W1070 thanks to being smoother and having a less obvious pixel structure. Once I get up the nerve to upgrade the firmware to 1.08 I'll be able to use TriDef at 1080p SBS 60fps, which will allow me to play some games in 3D that don't work well with Nvidia 3D.


So unlike with the HC3800, I think the W1070 is a straightforward upgrade vs the H5360BD.



One comparison I didn't make above is fan noise. That was one of my biggest concerns before buying the W1070. While it is louder than the other two projectors, in practice I don't notice it, so it's a non-issue for me. All 3 projectors are/were shelf mounted about two feet behind my head.


----------



## wasure

Anyone found a way to choose the input source directly, like a one-button way rather than going through the menu of all inputs? Wish they put buttons on the remote for that.


----------



## rolling01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wasure*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8100#post_24525442
> 
> 
> Anyone found a way to choose the input source directly, like a one-button way rather than going through the menu of all inputs? Wish they put buttons on the remote for that.



A harmony universal remote fixes that problem.


----------



## Stilletto

Uhh....my remote does have buttons for that...


----------



## Bassoli

Anyone that have tried to exchange fan for a silent one?

I would love to get something that dont sound like a chopper over my head










Anyone who know how to do it?


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stilletto*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8100#post_24526465
> 
> 
> Uhh....my remote does have buttons for that...



The new-style remote (like this one ) shipped with recent W1070 models now has buttons for this (and it's also backlit); but early adopters got the old-style remote ( this one ) which lacked dedicated keys for different inputs.


----------



## filtor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8100#post_24526492
> 
> 
> The new-style remote (like this one ) shipped with recent W1070 models now has buttons for this (and it's also backlit); but early adopters got the old-style remote ( this one ) which lacked dedicated keys for different inputs.



FYI - that first link doesn't point to the right place -- but I too have a newer pj (got it in late Dec '13) and it has the new remote with dedicated input buttons... just to confirm what's being said.


----------



## Samsonn


Can confirm, bought this a couple weeks ago and came with new-style remote which has dedicated input buttons.


----------



## rwestley

If you have the old remote and your unit is under warranty you can call Benq and ask them to send you the new remote. They have done this for several people. Have your serial number and purchase date ready,.


----------



## Morkeleb

So during my talks with BenQ about my 3D distorted picture issue over 3 weeks back I had also mentioned that I had a speck on the inside of my lens which showed up only in very dark scenes as a fuzzy dot on the screen. I had posted about this awhile back in a W1070 thread of someone having the same problem. During my emailing with the tech back an forth members here helped me with the distorted picture issue. After that the tech offered an RMA to send it in for the speck on the lens and to update the firmware. I had only about a month of warranty left and was hesitant to send it in since the remaining issue wasn't that big of a deal and I could have done the firmware update myself. Well I decided to get caught up on a few movies before I sent it in and noticed during the parental guidance screens before the previews that 1/3rd of the right side was darker than the rest of the screen. So I added that to the RMA and sent it in. I received an email from BenQ on March 19th that stated "I would like to inform you that our repair has a shortage in parts to repair your projector. They would like to send you a replacement. Is it ok?". Well before I could reply they sent out a refurbished unit. The email was sent the same day the refurb was shipped. I received the refurb on March 26th. My only two complaints thus far is the firmware is 1.07 I wished an would have thought they would send them out with the latest available firmware. Also why did they send me an email asking for permission about a replacement if they where going to send it anyway? Haven't had much time with the new unit yet just wanted to post my experience with getting mine fixed. BenQ tech told me that they send refurbished units if the original is older than 30 days old (would guess that is standard?). Lastly thanks to bluer101 who I have been messaging back and forth since he just went through the process of getting his fixed.


----------



## cbcdesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ceremony*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8070#post_24518501
> 
> 
> on a high contrast picture or movie (best is in B&W), quickly move your eyes left and right. if you can see rainbows, you got quick eyes. if you cant, your eyes are just too slow.



That's interesting! I came to the conclusion that It was response time of individuals eyes that determined if you could see RBE or not but its nice to hear somebody else confirming it. RBE is only seen by a small percentage of the population so I am told so I guess a small percentage of us just have more advanced vision than people who don't see RBE.







I am not sure which group is the luckiest though to be honest cause sometimes I wish I couldn't see it!


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbcdesign*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8100_60#post_24532206
> 
> 
> That's interesting! I came to the conclusion that It was response time of individuals eyes that determined if you could see RBE or not but its nice to hear somebody else confirming it. RBE is only seen by a small percentage of the population so I am told so I guess a small percentage of us just have more advanced vision than people who don't see RBE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure which group is the luckiest though to be honest cause sometimes I wish I couldn't see it!



I see it too but not bad on this projector. I have asked people if they see something like rainbows. They always say no until I point it out how to see them. Once you see it you will always know what to look for. I have to say it's not like your going to see a leprechaun at the end of the rainbow but a flash of rainbow light.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morkeleb*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8100_60#post_24532113
> 
> 
> So during my talks with BenQ about my 3D distorted picture issue over 3 weeks back I had also mentioned that I had a speck on the inside of my lens which showed up only in very dark scenes as a fuzzy dot on the screen. I had posted about this awhile back in a W1070 thread of someone having the same problem. During my emailing with the tech back an forth members here helped me with the distorted picture issue. After that the tech offered an RMA to send it in for the speck on the lens and to update the firmware. I had only about a month of warranty left and was hesitant to send it in since the remaining issue wasn't that big of a deal and I could have done the firmware update myself. Well I decided to get caught up on a few movies before I sent it in and noticed during the parental guidance screens before the previews that 1/3rd of the right side was darker than the rest of the screen. So I added that to the RMA and sent it in. I received an email from BenQ on March 19th that stated "I would like to inform you that our repair has a shortage in parts to repair your projector. They would like to send you a replacement. Is it ok?". Well before I could reply they sent out a refurbished unit. The email was sent the same day the refurb was shipped. I received the refurb on March 26th. My only two complaints thus far is the firmware is 1.07 I wished an would have thought they would send them out with the latest available firmware. Also why did they send me an email asking for permission about a replacement if they where going to send it anyway? Haven't had much time with the new unit yet just wanted to post my experience with getting mine fixed. BenQ tech told me that they send refurbished units if the original is older than 30 days old (would guess that is standard?). Lastly thanks to bluer101 who I have been messaging back and forth since he just went through the process of getting his fixed.



Thanks for the recognition.


----------



## cbcdesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8100#post_24533073
> 
> 
> I see it too but not bad on this projector. I have asked people if they see something like rainbows. They always say no until I point it out how to see them. Once you see it you will always know what to look for. I have to say it's not like your going to see a leprechaun at the end of the rainbow but a flash of rainbow light.



I think in time you can learn to ignore it. Its just a bit jarring when you first see the red/green/blue flash in your peripheral vision.

That said I see similar rainbow artefacts on my Viera Plasma every now and again. My eyes are particularly sensitive to any sort of deviation or anomaly though including fluctuations in brightness.


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morkeleb*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8100#post_24532113
> 
> 
> So during my talks with BenQ about my 3D distorted picture issue over 3 weeks back I had also mentioned that I had a *speck on the inside of my lens which showed up only in very dark scenes as a fuzzy dot on the screen*. I had posted about this awhile back in a W1070 thread of someone having the same problem. During my emailing with the tech back an forth members here helped me with the distorted picture issue. After that the tech offered an RMA to send it in for the speck on the lens and to update the firmware. I had only about a month of warranty left and was hesitant to send it in since the remaining issue wasn't that big of a deal and I could have done the firmware update myself. Well I decided to get caught up on a few movies before I sent it in and noticed during the parental guidance screens before the previews that 1/3rd of the right side was darker than the rest of the screen. So I added that to the RMA and sent it in. I received an email from BenQ on March 19th that stated "I would like to inform you that our repair has a shortage in parts to repair your projector. They would like to send you a replacement. Is it ok?". Well before I could reply they sent out a refurbished unit. The email was sent the same day the refurb was shipped. I received the refurb on March 26th. My only two complaints thus far is the firmware is 1.07 I wished an would have thought they would send them out with the latest available firmware. Also why did they send me an email asking for permission about a replacement if they where going to send it anyway? Haven't had much time with the new unit yet just wanted to post my experience with getting mine fixed. BenQ tech told me that they send refurbished units if the original is older than 30 days old (would guess that is standard?). Lastly thanks to bluer101 who I have been messaging back and forth since he just went through the process of getting his fixed.



I just noticed one recently. Is it just dust/dirt? I've been toying with the idea of taking the lamps apparatus out and giving the area a cleaning.


----------



## Microryan

I've been waiting for someone to figure out how to replace the fan. I find the noise level really annoying. The projector is right above my chair and during the quieter parts of movies the hum is very distracting.


----------



## Morkeleb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8130#post_24533361
> 
> 
> I just noticed one recently. Is it just dust/dirt? I've been toying with the idea of taking the lamps apparatus out and giving the area a cleaning.



On mine you could see it on the inside of the lens when the projector was off of course. It looked like a very small piece of white plastic. If I had to guess mine likely was baked on the lens from all the heating and cooling cycles that it went through. As far a repairing it I would be worried that I'd make matters worse by trying to fix it myself. Is yours very noticeable?


----------



## Ingram

I don't recommend taking the bulb out to try and clean the dust blobs. The problem requires further disassembly to fix. I've tried blowing compressed air through the unit and it only resulted in more dust blobs. I've learnt to live with it but I'm probably not far away from cracking it and calling BenQ. I think I'm slowly getting more blobs. I imagine dust attracts dust so it's only going to get worse.


----------



## Auric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Microryan*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8130#post_24534330
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for someone to figure out how to replace the fan. I find the noise level really annoying. The projector is right above my chair and during the quieter parts of movies the hum is very distracting.



You will wait a long time.....


The fan isn´t the Problem it´s the size of the fan.


To cool the pj there has to be a necessary mass of air per time pushed through the pj.


No fan with the same size can do this with a less rpm, so if you want to cool the pj with less noisy fans you need bigger ones and fix them on the outside, develop adapters and so on.


putting the pj in a hushbox is much easier.


----------



## Airion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Airion*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8100#post_24525239
> 
> W1070 vs H5360BD



A little more of my impressions if it's helpful to anyone:


I spent a little more time two days ago playing 720p 3D PC games, Dark Souls in particular. I've played about 100 hours of it on the H5360BD, so I'm very used to how it looks on that projector. On the W1070, I was getting a sinking feeling that the image just wasn't as good. White portions of the image looked bright enough, but overall the image looked rather dark, murky, lacking color, and a little greenish. This was with 2.2 gamma, 46 brightness (calibrated for black level), 60 contrast, Brilliant Color on, and eco lamp.


Yesterday I set about seeing if I could fix this. What ultimately worked was I went into Color Management and I turned up the Saturation of every color 5 points, except green. This restored color to what I expected. Next I found that gamma is better at 2.0 or even 1.8. This made the image look a lot less murky and made shadow details much easier to see. Lastly I set the lamp to Smart Eco (this should have been obvious). These three adjustments in combination significantly boosted the image quality, such that it looks brighter and richer than what I had on the H5360BD, so I'm very happy now. Lowering the gamma below 2.2 might not sound like a good idea, but ultimately the 3D image looks a lot better to me.


----------



## bluer101

Had something weird happen today. I'm trying to get my motorized screen to work

With the benq trigger. I hooked it up and turned the projector on. The screen did not come down. So I unplugged the 3.5 cable from the screen and plugged it back in and the screen came down. After about a minute I unplugged the 3.5 from the screen and the screen went up. So I was like its working because of 12 volt keeps it down then no volts it goes up.


This is where it got weird. About a minute after the screen came down I left the cable hanging and I hear 1 beep from the PJ and look up and the lens was black/ off. I grabbed the remote thinking it went into standby since I had no source on during this whole time. The remote did nothing and I look up and the power light is steady red, WTF! I immediately disconnected the trigger. Screen goes up.


So with the projector having no fans, no light output, just red light I got in a chair and unplugged the PJ. Waited about a minute and plugged back in. The light was red then went orange like its off, normal standby. So I turn on the PJ and everything is normal and playing a movie as we speak.


So WTF happened?


----------



## DaGamePimp

bluer101,


It appears BenQ wired the screen trigger different from standard (..?).


I went through it here in the thread if you feel like doing a search for it (I posted the information).


Jason


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8100_60#post_24542037
> 
> 
> bluer101,
> 
> 
> It appears BenQ wired the screen trigger different from standard (..?).
> 
> 
> I went through it here in the thread if you feel like doing a search for it (I posted the information).
> 
> 
> Jason



I found your posts.


I used a stereo extension plugged into the PJ. Then plugged a mono 3.5 into the extension. Then took the positive/tip and negative/sleeve and wired to the supplied RJ45 port wire as per Elite Screens instructions. If it's stereo out on the PJ then maybe the mono was shorting out the stereo female on the extension cable. I have no idea what to do.


I guess my PJ shut itself down in error.


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bachelor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8070#post_24515669
> 
> 
> I got a refurb and couldn't be happier.



I ordered one too along with 110" screen. Both should arrive Monday. Can't wait







.


----------



## Stilletto

Perhaps someome can help me understand this..... I originally bought 6 pieces of white posterboard (kinda shiny on one side) for 33 cents each at walmart and made a temporary screen. It looked GOOD, except for the lines where they go together of course.

Then, I ordered some matte white 1.0 gain material(Da Lite) to make my own fixed screen. Honestly, when I compare the material side by side I just cannot tell the difference...Am i missing something here???


----------



## Ftoast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stilletto*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8130#post_24543026
> 
> 
> Perhaps someome can help me understand this..... I originally bought 6 pieces of white posterboard (kinda shiny on one side) for 33 cents each at walmart and made a temporary screen. It looked GOOD, except for the lines where they go together of course.
> 
> Then, I ordered some matte white 1.0 gain material(Da Lite) to make my own fixed screen. Honestly, when I compare the material side by side I just cannot tell the difference...Am i missing something here???


If you look at the back of your posterboard, you'll see the image bleeds through despite how thick that foam is. A screen that's painted white or simply made with good pigmentation won't do that because more of the light is being dispersed toward the viewers, but it isn't a big difference. The neat thing is how easy it is to roll some cheap, flat, white paint onto any suitably flat surface and get the same results. The flat paint and the large surfaces common to projection combine nicely so that even the flaws of a terrible paintjob don't show up..especially if you use thin/cheap paint, it actually seems to help!


If you feel like saving some money if you ever need a different screen, check out the DIY screen forums.


----------



## Stilletto

I have enough of this Da Lite material to build the screen (and yes it has a black backing to it..) I am just surprised that the cheap paperboard really was just as good. I mean it isn't even foam board, just thin cardboard. The only thing that I could tell is perhaps the flesh tones on the Da Lite were a wee bit better...


So far I have had 0 issues with the w1070...fantastic PJ


----------



## Duckfan2012

For w1070 owners. You guys happy with your w1070 purchase? Any major issues with the unit? Plan to upgrade soon? Use until the unit break? I'm ready to buy my first projector and w1070 have rave reviews. Is it the best projector for first timer? I was going to buy the jvc rs46 but can't justify darken out the living room. Epson 6030 seems to be able to get away with just curtains. Price gap just make w1070 a better buy for first time?


----------



## Salokotti




> *@Duckfan2012*
> 
> regarding your question, here an earlier post of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Salokotti*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8070#post_24518128
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everybody,
> 
> 
> 
> just one post more regarding the W1070 to keep this thread awake on those difficult times .
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had a projector in my life (I'm 43), but always wanted since I'm 20. Reason I never bought one is it did never make sense to as long as the picture quality was not at least as good as in the public theaters.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, 6 weeks of avsforum.com and hifi-forum.de (german version of a very successful avsforum) later, I bought the W1070 back in January this year. And the projector is amazing, the picture it throws is just incredible for its size and price, times better than in public theaters. So for anyone who never had a projector before and doesn't want to make a purchase mistake, take this one. You won't be disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> Some points:
> 
> - I see NO RBE. But I also don't know what to look at, to see it. And I never took care to find any thread which explains what to analyze to see it. But one thing I can tell you is that I've never seen any artifacts on the thrown picture, so how can I see RBE? I believe 99% of the buyers won't see it (and 99% of the seers won't be bothered by it) and it's hyped up in forums... .
> 
> - I've got firmware 1.6 and very happy with it, no reason to update it (don't touch a running system which makes you already happy).
> 
> - Noise: yes, it's here. So what? It's a very steady noise and doesn't bother at all if you enjoy a movie. The little noise it does simply disappears during the movie. But if you buy a projector as a social forum currency and want to analyze everything and post color palette system layouts, instead of to watch movies, so it's a good projector too, cause you've got something to complain about. ;-)
> 
> - Picture quality, colors, strength, possibility to make 4-5 meter large screens without reduction in quality and fun, TOP.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I got one negative point:
> 
> - the W1070 is down in my basement (7x5 meters). The bad thing of my basement room is that it has a light wood floor, completely white walls and white ceiling, and a low ceiling of around 2.05 meters. I really see well how the light on the walls shines back to the screen and washes it out. But this is the status quo and we all enjoy movies as still the picture is amazing. The point I wanted to bring is that the first 2 weeks after the purchase, the projector was in our living room as we had a large wall where a new purchased furniture for it didn't arrive yet. Our living room has dark wood floor, curtains and dark/red wood french furniture, so a lot of things which eats up light. And, well, the picture those first 2 weeks, was maybe 10x better than in our basement today. Nice blacks, strong colors, super contrast. So the negative point here is that with a W1070, you'll have no reason to buy a new projector for a long time as its potentials are so much higher than your environment will be able to offer it. Except you already own a bat cave, but I have an (unproven) feeling that bat cave owners buy something else than a W1070, so people like me probably are more the target market of a W1070 (living room or multi-purpose basement owners).
> 
> 
> 
> For all first time buyers, take the W1070's. It's an amazing piece.
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings from Switzerland,
> 
> Salo


----------



## rwestley

Unless you have a darkened room you probably would be wasting your money on a JVC or other projector with great blacks. I own a JVC RS45 and the Benq 1070 which I use for 3D and casual viewing. I have a totally dark room and the difference is amazing. The 3D on the JVC shows ghosting while there is no ghosting on the Benq. That being said the JVC as many know has great blacks on those movies that have them. The real truth is that for most viewing the Benq is great, It is bright with accurate colors and most films do not even use the deep blacks that people talk about. I have watched many movies and yes there is a big difference in blacks on films such as Skyfall and some action films with the deepest blacks but those films usually represent only a small percentage of one's viewing. The Benq is amazing for its price.


----------



## chgolatin2


$649 Refurbished from BenQ direct!!!


----------



## thadius65

Link for refurb direct @ $677:

http://shop.benq.us/w1070-1080p-home-theater-projector-1004.html


----------



## Eathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thadius65*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8130#post_24544325
> 
> 
> Link for refurb direct @ $677:
> 
> http://shop.benq.us/w1070-1080p-home-theater-projector-1004.html



Grrr doesn't work in Canada...


----------



## simacu


rwestley : Any chance of some side-by-side comparison pics of the w1070 and your JVC 

 

i have a chance to make a reasonable theatre room (not bat cave though) and was wondering if i should just relocate my benq or pic up a used jvc or sony.

 

i dont have a a chance to demo so would love to see some shots of the difference.


----------



## soulkeeper

little help about subtitles when viewing 3d movies....


1) Should they be seen as being in "front" of the screen (towards the viewer) ?


2) When you take off glasses should they be unclear ?


from the 6-7 3d movies i've watched with my setup i've never seen anything coming out of the screen....depth is excellent ofcourse...so i'm curious if this has to do anything with my setup ...


Using total media theater for 3d from htpc..


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simacu*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8130#post_24546289
> 
> [*] rwestley : Any chance of some side-by-side comparison pics of the w1070 and your JVC
> 
> 
> 
> i have a chance to make a reasonable theatre room (not bat cave though) and was wondering if i should just relocate my benq or pic up a used jvc or sony.
> 
> 
> i dont have a a chance to demo so would love to see some shots of the difference.



I feel that pictures really don't tell the story since the camera often makes adjustments. I can tell you that I use the Benq for most viewing because of the high JVC lamp cost. On films with very inky black scenes the JVC is better. On most films the Benq picture is fine. In your situation you might even prefer the extra brightness of the Benq. If you want to see decent screen shots look, at the reviews on Projector Reviews. They will give you some idea of what to expect. If you were considering a new projector I might suggest the JVC 4910 but I would not consider a used projector instead of the Benq.


----------



## cruisx

Anyone have any solutions to reduce the heat out of this thing? It makes the room too hot,I almost considered selling the pj off to grab a 4k monitor instead.....







.


----------



## butie120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cruisx*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8130#post_24548056
> 
> 
> Anyone have any solutions to reduce the heat out of this thing? It makes the room too hot,I almost considered selling the pj off to grab a 4k monitor instead.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I hear ya. I swear, I could turn off my furnace and my basement would stay warm with the projector. I demoed the 1070 in my house last December and I live in Minnesota. About 1/2 way through a movie I noticed I was feeling so hot and sweating a bit. I bought the 1080St so it will be a bit away from the seating area which will help some. Are you table or ceiling mounting it?


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cruisx*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8130#post_24548056
> 
> 
> Anyone have any solutions to reduce the heat out of this thing? It makes the room too hot,I almost considered selling the pj off to grab a 4k monitor instead.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



a few


cheapest... open a window or turn on your ac

or reduce your brightness


a bit more cost involved make a duct and port the heat out of the room such as if you have an attic right above you or your on an exterior wall. .


either way you do not want to reduce the cooling of the unit unless you want your bulb to fail sooner.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cruisx*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8130#post_24548056
> 
> 
> Anyone have any solutions to reduce the heat out of this thing? It makes the room too hot,I almost considered selling the pj off to grab a 4k monitor instead.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Heat is the price of brightness on a projector due to brighter bulbs generating more heat. As mentioned above, If you're not already, swap over to either Eco or SmartEco to run the lamp dimmer. Turning on High-Altitude mode runs the fans faster and produces the same heat but in a more distributed manner; though it's more noisy.


And if you're not already ceiling-mounted, doing so makes both heat and fan-noise much less of an issue.


But TBH, If your room is poorly ventilated enough that a projector is sufficient to heat up the entire room, you should consider either improving ventilation or switching over to a TV; since this isn't good for the projector nor it's bulb and will likely shorten the life of both.


I run in Smart-Eco and whilst there's a lot of heat out the front vent, the room (which isn't all that large) is ventilated well enough such that it makes no difference to ambient room temperature.


One other thing that'll help: if you're running Smart-Eco, see if your input device has a plain-black screensaver; since SmartEco dims the bulb (and thus runs it cooler) when the input image is darker: so when you're not actively using the projector, it'll then generate less heat.


----------



## Auric

The technical date claims a draw of 353 Watts, so if it isn't something magical it can produce a maximum of 353 Watts of heat


in relation with the size of the picture it's fairly low, imagine what a 100" LCD or Plasma will draw.


A hard working human with 75 kg in weight will radiate more than 300 Watts, a couch potato munching chips will radiate (at 20°C room temperature) around 100 Watts


----------



## caseyparsons




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caseyparsons*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7950#post_24454403
> 
> 
> Well I did it. I bricked the projector trying to update the firmware. One of the manuals I downloaded from earlier in this thread instructed to set the Skip Bootloader Area to 128KB, which I now know is WRONG. More research turned up that 32KB is the correct value.
> 
> 
> Silly me, I trusted the first thing I read. My fault.
> 
> 
> The PJ still has the single red light, which indicates "download mode" but the DLP Composer won't recognize the projector. ANY IDEAS? If not, I'll call BenQ on Monday and play dumb (won't be too hard).



For those who were following a few pages back... I sent the PJ back to BenQ (at my expense ~$10), they repaired it under warranty, and sent it back to me 2 day shipping for free. Pretty good support experience overall. Almost no communication, and lack of answers over email, but in the end the PJ is back and working, and was fixed for free. No hassle or questions at all about *how* it broke.


----------



## schmidtwi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8100#post_24531139
> 
> 
> If you have the old remote and your unit is under warranty you can call Benq and ask them to send you the new remote. They have done this for several people. Have your serial number and purchase date ready,.



I contacted BenQ regarding a new remote. They said I would need to send the unit in for a firmware upgrade, and they couldn't guarantee me the new remote. Not going to happen - I don't want to be without my unit, and I don't need a firmware upgrade


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thadius65*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8130#post_24544325
> 
> 
> Link for refurb direct @ $677:
> 
> http://shop.benq.us/w1070-1080p-home-theater-projector-1004.html





Is there any other projector that can beat this one at this price range?


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8130#post_24550092
> 
> 
> Is there any other projector that can beat this one at this price range?



No.


Jason


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8160#post_24550298
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> Jason




What's the warranty on the refurbished ones?


----------



## simacu


Of course if you asked the same question to an hd25 or hd131xe owner you would undoubtably get a different answer


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8160#post_24550314
> 
> 
> What's the warranty on the refurbished ones?



One year same as the new ones


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simacu*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8160#post_24550327
> 
> 
> Of course if you asked the same question to an hd25 or hd131xe owner you would undoubtably get a different answer



Not if they were being honest.










Jason


----------



## pandabear86

Does anybody have working links to the latest W1080ST Firmwares & tools?


----------



## bori

My ceiling is around 7feet high. What ceiling mounts are you guys using or recommend?


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8130#post_24550092
> 
> 
> Is there any other projector that can beat this one at this price range?



That's tough to say. I know I ordered it (should get it today) because I thought it was the best projector at this price range.


But who knows...also, even it is the best it won't be long before it's supplanted. Whether by its successor or another brand. That's technology.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsdec*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8160#post_24550787
> 
> 
> That's tough to say. I know I ordered it (should get it today) because I thought it was the best projector at this price range.
> 
> 
> But who knows...also, even it is the best it won't be long before it's supplanted. Whether by its successor or another brand. That's technology.



I ordered it too for the price. It seems like u can't go wrong at that price.


----------



## Ftoast

At that price it is the cheapest rgbrgb color-wheeled 1080p DLP. Once the 7900's are all gone there won't be a competing rgb 1080 dlp model under $1000. The cheapest LCDs approaching similar levels of contrast are even more expensive. Full warranty sounds awesome.


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8160#post_24551082
> 
> 
> I ordered it too for the price. It seems like u can't go wrong at that price.



It should be arriving today along with the elite 110" screen. Hopefully I can get it all hooked up and be able to watch a movie. Might have to wait until after sundown since it'll be in my family room.


----------



## AaronPSU79

I'm thinking about getting a screen as large as 150" for my W1070 and I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with screens in this size range. For the past year I've been projecting a 115" screen onto a bare white wall, projector set to smart eco, and it works pretty well with modest light control (usually just closing the blinds during the day is fine). By my math a 150" screen would have about 70% greater screen area. I'm concerned the little W1070 will not put out enough lumens to illuminate a screen this large unless I black out the room, which will not always be possible. I'm hoping that with a high quality screen, and maybe adjusting the pj settings, it will be bright enough.


If 150" is too big I would probably go with 135" instead. So if anyone has used a screen 135" or larger what type of screen did you use? What size? What gain? Manufacturer? And what settings did you use on the W1070 and how does the image look? What sort of light control is necessary for your setup?


Thanks for your help


----------



## Bachelor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AaronPSU79*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8160#post_24551385
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a screen as large as 150" for my W1070 and I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with screens in this size range. For the past year I've been projecting a 115" screen onto a bare white wall, projector set to smart eco, and it works pretty well with modest light control (usually just closing the blinds during the day is fine). By my math a 150" screen would have about 70% greater screen area. I'm concerned the little W1070 will not put out enough lumens to illuminate a screen this large unless I black out the room, which will not always be possible. I'm hoping that with a high quality screen, and maybe adjusting the pj settings, it will be bright enough.
> 
> 
> If 150" is too big I would probably go with 135" instead. So if anyone has used a screen 135" or larger what type of screen did you use? What size? What gain? Manufacturer? And what settings did you use on the W1070 and how does the image look? What sort of light control is necessary for your setup?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help



If you already have the projector, just use it to test yourself with your current conditions. If you need to table mount it to physically move it back, go ahead and do so. You'll be able to compare with what you are used to on your blank wall if it is bright enough. (I only have 110" and it's plenty bright."


----------



## AaronPSU79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bachelor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8160#post_24551723
> 
> 
> If you already have the projector, just use it to test yourself with your current conditions. If you need to table mount it to physically move it back, go ahead and do so. You'll be able to compare with what you are used to on your blank wall if it is bright enough. (I only have 110" and it's plenty bright."



Well, I'm going to be moving so the pj will be in a larger room which is why I'm thinking of a bigger screen. So at the moment I cannot actually check it in the room it will be going into. I could disconnect it from it's ceiling mount and play around with it some here, but even with that I'm still not sure how big of an effect a new screen will have on brightness. I was considering using a screen with some gain, maybe 1.1 or 1.2, to help out with brightness. So, is it worth 2 or 3 hours of effort disconnecting it, running cables over, then having to re mount it and align it when I'm done, just to try out projecting a larger picture on the wall, when I still have no way to know what it will actually be like with a screen and in a different room with different lighting conditions? I'm not really sure that's worth it if it's not going to give me any kind of a definitive answer. That's why I was curious how it has worked for other people with a large screen. No reason for me to do all that work when the collected wisdom of these forums can likely give me an answer that will be much more informative


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsdec*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8160_60#post_24551129
> 
> 
> It should be arriving today along with the elite 110" screen. Hopefully I can get it all hooked up and be able to watch a movie. Might have to wait until after sundown since it'll be in my family room.



Sundown?? I watch in our family room during the day on Eco not smart Eco. Yes night is great but this PJ is a light cannon.


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8160#post_24552017
> 
> 
> Sundown?? I watch in our family room during the day on Eco not smart Eco. Yes night is great but this PJ is a light cannon.



That's great news! I got the screen and projector. Hard to believe its a refurb, the BenQ looks brand new.


Now I just gotta mount the screen







.


----------



## bori

So what mounts are u using for the ceiling?


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8160#post_24552410
> 
> 
> So what mounts are u using for the ceiling?



I was going to Home Depot and buy some brackets and eye hooks and S hooks. I'm thinking the wall is better.


----------



## bori

eHotCafe PRB-717-WHT Universal Projector Ceiling Mount by eHotCafe http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00COF74G2/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_fYCotb0N8A7P5 


anyone try this ceiling mount?


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AaronPSU79*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8160#post_24551385
> 
> 
> ...anyone has used a screen 135" or larger what type of screen did you use? What size? What gain? Manufacturer? And what settings did you use on the W1070 and how does the image look? What sort of light control is necessary for your setup?


I use the W1070 on a 161" diagonal Draper Ultimate Access V screen with 1.3 gain white surface.


I have the projector in low brightness mode, in my unfinished basement with open walls, and ceiling. Walls are covered with insulation with the silver backing on it. Floors are cement. Yeah, it's a horrendous setup, and the projector still fills the screen with plenty of brightness for 2D use with some lights on. No, I'm not kidding, and this is the 5th or 6th projector I've had now over the past 15 years.


I have not played with 3D yet on the screen, but I do have some glasses so I need to give it a try.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8160#post_24552410
> 
> 
> So what mounts are u using for the ceiling?


Ceiling mounts?


You are going to hear the range of options out there for ceiling mounts from fixed extension junk from under $30 to models near $200. I'm going to say that, flat out, the best mount I've ever used, and I've used over a dozen different mounts, is the Chief RPMAU, which is an expensive one.


The thing to keep in mind is the following with ceiling mounts:


1. Is it universal? Many are, some are not. You should get a universal mount if at all possible so you can use it on this projector, and your next projector without having to rebuy.

2. Is the connection point to the projector sturdy? Cheaper models tend to flex some. Some flex a lot. The arms that hold the projector are thin and weak and allow the projector to move a bit.

3. Are the adjustments easy to use? Most are not. They tighten down with screws, that shift the projector slightly. Half a degree of 'slip' and the projector is off by an inch. So, easy to use adjustments allow for more precise setup, far more quickly.

4. Are the adjustments able to be locked down tightly? Many can, some can't. Some mounts just aren't able to properly secure the projector in place, so when you bump it, or make and adjustment, it throws the projector alignment off slightly. What a pain!

5. Does it offer quick release? Some do, some don't. Quick release makes it easy to pull a projector down to take it with you somewhere, or to swap out a lamp when it fails. In a fixed installation, not as big of a deal, but still helpful to have this added convenience.

6. Does it offer flexible installation height? Many do not. Some offer limited amount, some offer none. Industry standard from better manufacturers is the use of 1.5" pipe available from hardware stores. This pipe comes in pre-cut lengths or can be purchased at a specific length. Using standard pipe increases the flexibility of the installation significantly, but adds to the price some.


All that said, the Chief RPMAU pretty much maxes out the quality in all departments and is often available on eBay for under $100.


Here is one right at $100:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chief-RPMAU-Projector-mount-with-lock-and-key-/121287899855?pt=US_Projector_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c3d527acf 


This one is a phenomenal deal:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chief-RPM-Series-Ceiling-Mount-50lbs-/360886115305?pt=US_Projector_Mounts_Stands&hash=item54067d1be9 


As is this one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chief-RPM-Series-Ceiling-Mount-50lbs-/141241562854?pt=US_Projector_Mounts_Stands&hash=item20e2a736e6 


These mounts are far better than pretty much anything else out there.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8160#post_24552465
> 
> 
> eHotCafe PRB-717-WHT Universal Projector Ceiling Mount by eHotCafe http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00COF74G2/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_fYCotb0N8A7P5
> 
> 
> anyone try this ceiling mount?


No, but it falls into the generically cheap category. Weak mounting points, thin metal, tough to adjust, not that robust of a design, no height adjustments. Very typical for cheap.


----------



## bori

My ceiling is 7ft 7inches would the chief RPM mount work well for my situation?


----------



## bori

I know this might not make sense, but does anyone have there center speaker mounted behind the screen towards the top? I might have issues trying to find a spot in front. If anyone is doing this how does it sound cause I ordered the 100 inch elite to pair with this projector.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8160#post_24552582
> 
> 
> My ceiling is 7ft 7inches would the chief RPM mount work well for my situation?



Yes, you can use the mount and bolt it directly to the ceiling without any extension if you want to get the projector as tight to the ceiling as possible.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8160#post_24552633
> 
> 
> I know this might not make sense, but does anyone have there center speaker mounted behind the screen towards the top? I might have issues trying to find a spot in front. If anyone is doing this how does it sound cause I ordered the 100 inch elite to pair with this projector.


Any speaker located behind a non-acoustically transparent screen will hurt sound quality. Mount the speaker under the screen somewhere or find a good place for that speaker.


----------



## schmidtwi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8160#post_24552468
> 
> 
> I use the W1070 on a 161" diagonal Draper Ultimate Access V screen with 1.3 gain white surface.



You have the largest screen I've heard for this PJ! Mine is ~135" diagonal, Elite Screen White 1.1 gain. Plenty of brightness from the W1070 at that size, but I do have a light controlled room.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8160#post_24552960
> 
> 
> Yes, you can use the mount and bolt it directly to the ceiling without any extension if you want to get the projector as tight to the ceiling as possible.
> 
> Any speaker located behind a non-acoustically transparent screen will hurt sound quality. Mount the speaker under the screen somewhere or find a good place for that speaker.





Yes the only thing is that I have I 65inch Dlp sitting on the entertainment stand. I want to keep it there for general use. I don't know what I am going to do but I will need to figure out something.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

I have always wondered about AT screens, some people have HUGE speaker setups behind them and yes I know they are perforated to let sound pass BUT surely even on a tight screen there is still some vibration/movement of the screen? I was always curious about that, I suppose the farther you sit back the less likely you are to notice it or am completely wrong which I am fine being wrong in this case lol.


Can we get some pictures of people using 135" plus screen sizes of the projector in action and the distance and zoom they are using?


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8160#post_24552533
> 
> 
> Ceiling mounts?
> 
> 
> You are going to hear the range of options out there for ceiling mounts from fixed extension junk from under $30 to models near $200. I'm going to say that, flat out, the best mount I've ever used, and I've used over a dozen different mounts, is the Chief RPMAU, which is an expensive one.
> 
> 
> The thing to keep in mind is the following with ceiling mounts:
> 
> 
> 1. Is it universal? Many are, some are not. You should get a universal mount if at all possible so you can use it on this projector, and your next projector without having to rebuy.
> 
> 2. Is the connection point to the projector sturdy? Cheaper models tend to flex some. Some flex a lot. The arms that hold the projector are thin and weak and allow the projector to move a bit.
> 
> 3. Are the adjustments easy to use? Most are not. They tighten down with screws, that shift the projector slightly. Half a degree of 'slip' and the projector is off by an inch. So, easy to use adjustments allow for more precise setup, far more quickly.
> 
> 4. Are the adjustments able to be locked down tightly? Many can, some can't. Some mounts just aren't able to properly secure the projector in place, so when you bump it, or make and adjustment, it throws the projector alignment off slightly. What a pain!
> 
> 5. Does it offer quick release? Some do, some don't. Quick release makes it easy to pull a projector down to take it with you somewhere, or to swap out a lamp when it fails. In a fixed installation, not as big of a deal, but still helpful to have this added convenience.
> 
> 6. Does it offer flexible installation height? Many do not. Some offer limited amount, some offer none. Industry standard from better manufacturers is the use of 1.5" pipe available from hardware stores. This pipe comes in pre-cut lengths or can be purchased at a specific length. Using standard pipe increases the flexibility of the installation significantly, but adds to the price some.
> 
> 
> All that said, the Chief RPMAU pretty much maxes out the quality in all departments and is often available on eBay for under $100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So these mounts are universal? They will work with the WP 1070?
> 
> 
> Here is one right at $100:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chief-RPMAU-Projector-mount-with-lock-and-key-/121287899855?pt=US_Projector_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c3d527acf
> 
> 
> This one is a phenomenal deal:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chief-RPM-Series-Ceiling-Mount-50lbs-/360886115305?pt=US_Projector_Mounts_Stands&hash=item54067d1be9
> 
> 
> As is this one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chief-RPM-Series-Ceiling-Mount-50lbs-/141241562854?pt=US_Projector_Mounts_Stands&hash=item20e2a736e6
> 
> 
> These mounts are far better than pretty much anything else out there.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8160#post_24553699



So these mounts are universal? They will work with the WP1070?


----------



## DaGamePimp

I use a 133" perm wall, viewing distance ranges from 12' to 13' (rounded seating positions) and PJ is about 14' from screen.


I have no issues with lumen's @ D65/6500K in a very dark room (dark walls and total light control).


I am likely hanging on to the w1070 until we have solid, 1000+ lumen, 1080p LED dlp projectors available for ~ $2500.










Jason


----------



## bori

When using the BenQ calculater. They state top of screen and bottom of screen. Just the be clear the top of screen will be the white part of the top and bottom. Not the black border correct? Below is the one I ordered and the benQ calculator.


Elite Screens 100 Inch 16:9 Spectrum Electric Projector Screen (49"Hx87.2"W) E... http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000YTRFEG/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_dp_TyHotb075PKE3AXK via @amazon


http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/


----------



## N2Sand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8160#post_24552465
> 
> 
> eHotCafe PRB-717-WHT Universal Projector Ceiling Mount by eHotCafe http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00COF74G2/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_fYCotb0N8A7P5
> 
> 
> anyone try this ceiling mount?



I have that exact mount. Everything that AV_Integrated says about it is probably true but for my ceiling height, screen size, fixed installation, etc., it was "good enough". Installation was quick and easy and alignment hasn't changed. Just make sure during installation that you do everything from center of lens rather than center of mount (the center of the mount will not be at the center of the screen).


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *N2Sand*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8190#post_24553899
> 
> 
> I have that exact mount. Everything that AV_Integrated says about it is probably true but for my ceiling height, screen size, fixed installation, etc., it was "good enough". Installation was quick and easy and alignment hasn't changed. Just make sure during installation that you do everything from center of lens rather than center of mount (the center of the mount will not be at the center of the screen).




Did u install screen first than projector?


----------



## wormraper

Oh yeah. They will work


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8160#post_24552533
> 
> 
> Ceiling mounts?
> 
> 
> You are going to hear the range of options out there for ceiling mounts from fixed extension junk from under $30 to models near $200. I'm going to say that, flat out, the best mount I've ever used, and I've used over a dozen different mounts, is the Chief RPMAU, which is an expensive one.
> 
> 
> The thing to keep in mind is the following with ceiling mounts:
> 
> 
> 1. Is it universal? Many are, some are not. You should get a universal mount if at all possible so you can use it on this projector, and your next projector without having to rebuy.
> 
> 2. Is the connection point to the projector sturdy? Cheaper models tend to flex some. Some flex a lot. The arms that hold the projector are thin and weak and allow the projector to move a bit.
> 
> 3. Are the adjustments easy to use? Most are not. They tighten down with screws, that shift the projector slightly. Half a degree of 'slip' and the projector is off by an inch. So, easy to use adjustments allow for more precise setup, far more quickly.
> 
> 4. Are the adjustments able to be locked down tightly? Many can, some can't. Some mounts just aren't able to properly secure the projector in place, so when you bump it, or make and adjustment, it throws the projector alignment off slightly. What a pain!
> 
> 5. Does it offer quick release? Some do, some don't. Quick release makes it easy to pull a projector down to take it with you somewhere, or to swap out a lamp when it fails. In a fixed installation, not as big of a deal, but still helpful to have this added convenience.
> 
> 6. Does it offer flexible installation height? Many do not. Some offer limited amount, some offer none. Industry standard from better manufacturers is the use of 1.5" pipe available from hardware stores. This pipe comes in pre-cut lengths or can be purchased at a specific length. Using standard pipe increases the flexibility of the installation significantly, but adds to the price some.
> 
> 
> All that said, the Chief RPMAU pretty much maxes out the quality in all departments and is often available on eBay for under $100.
> 
> 
> Here is one right at $100:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chief-RPMAU-Projector-mount-with-lock-and-key-/121287899855?pt=US_Projector_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c3d527acf
> 
> 
> This one is a phenomenal deal:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chief-RPM-Series-Ceiling-Mount-50lbs-/360886115305?pt=US_Projector_Mounts_Stands&hash=item54067d1be9
> 
> 
> As is this one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chief-RPM-Series-Ceiling-Mount-50lbs-/141241562854?pt=US_Projector_Mounts_Stands&hash=item20e2a736e6
> 
> 
> These mounts are far better than pretty much anything else out there.





I ended up buying the one for 23 bucks. Hopefully it fits and comes with all the parts.


----------



## N2Sand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8190#post_24553983
> 
> 
> Did u install screen first than projector?



Yes, I did mount the screen first but only because I wasn't certain that the screen was centered in the housing or if it was slightly offset due to the motor or electronics. As it turns out it was centered in the housing so all of my preliminary measurements and blue masking tape was right on. However, it did provide added confidence regarding the projector distance to be able to turn the projector on, push it and the attached mount to the ceiling, and then make some quick and rough projector zoom adjustments to ensure the image size and centering was correct.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8160#post_24553704
> 
> 
> So these mounts are universal? They will work with the WP1070?


The Chief universal mounts will work with almost any projector on the market. I use it with my W1070 without any issue whatsoever.


----------



## N2Sand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *N2Sand*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8190#post_24554106
> 
> 
> Yes, I did mount the screen first but only because I wasn't certain that the screen was centered in the housing or if it was slightly offset due to the motor or electronics. As it turns out it was centered in the housing so all of my preliminary measurements and blue masking tape was right on. However, it did provide added confidence regarding the projector distance to be able to turn the projector on, push it and the attached mount to the ceiling, and then make some quick and rough projector zoom adjustments to ensure the image size and centering was correct.



I found a cell phone photo of when I was fishing wire and conduit. The pieces of blue masking tape along the ceiling, screen housing, mantle, fireplace, etc. marked my centerline. You will notice that the center of the mount is not on the center line.


----------



## lsdec

Wow! I'm shocked at the picture on my 110" Elite screen. This us more than good enough for me.


I got a refurb but it literally looks brand new...zero hours on the lamp. Crazy how good it is for such little money.


Disclaimer: I'm not a video guy but I do like a good picture...very happy.


----------



## bori

quote name="lsdec" url="/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8190#post_24554215"]Wow! I'm shocked at the picture on my 110" Elite screen. This us more than good enough for me.




I got a refurb but it literally looks brand new...zero hours on the lamp. Crazy how good it is for such little money.


Disclaimer: I'm not a video guy but I do like a good picture...very happy.







[/quote]



How long did it take u to set it all up. Anyone recommend a 25ft hdmi cable?


----------



## N2Sand

I purchased a "Twisted Veins" 25' HDMI from Amazon. There are numerous brands of 25' cables that are good and inexpensive.


Edit:


Here's a link: http://www.amazon.com/Twisted-Veins-Adapter-Supports-Ethernet/dp/B00BEW9BBW/ref=sr_1_5?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1396324308&sr=1-5&keywords=twisted+veins+hdmi


----------



## N2Sand

I've heard these are really good also (5 stars on amazon with almost 12000 reviews)

http://www.amazon.com/Mediabridge-ULTRA-HDMI-Cable-Feet/dp/B0031TRZX2/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1396324394&sr=1-3&keywords=25+ft+hdmi+cable


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *N2Sand*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8190#post_24554258
> 
> 
> I've heard these are really good also (5 stars on amazon with almost 12000 reviews)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mediabridge-ULTRA-HDMI-Cable-Feet/dp/B0031TRZX2/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1396324394&sr=1-3&keywords=25+ft+hdmi+cable




Just ordered this one thanks.


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8190#post_24554243
> 
> 
> quote name="lsdec" url="/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8190#post_24554215"]Wow! I'm shocked at the picture on my 110" Elite screen. This us more than good enough for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a refurb but it literally looks brand new...zero hours on the lamp. Crazy how good it is for such little money.
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm not a video guy but I do like a good picture...very happy.




How long did it take u to set it all up. Anyone recommend a 25ft hdmi cable?[/quote]


First I got the Blue Rigger cable from amazon for $11.95.


It took about an hour or so but I didn't mount the projector yet. I can watch Directv thru this too..not just for movies.


I'm prolly never going to do 3D..but how is it?


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8160#post_24552533
> 
> 
> Ceiling mounts?
> 
> 
> You are going to hear the range of options out there for ceiling mounts from fixed extension junk from under $30 to models near $200. I'm going to say that, flat out, the best mount I've ever used, and I've used over a dozen different mounts, is the Chief RPMAU, which is an expensive one.
> 
> 
> The thing to keep in mind is the following with ceiling mounts:
> 
> 
> 1. Is it universal? Many are, some are not. You should get a universal mount if at all possible so you can use it on this projector, and your next projector without having to rebuy.
> 
> 2. Is the connection point to the projector sturdy? Cheaper models tend to flex some. Some flex a lot. The arms that hold the projector are thin and weak and allow the projector to move a bit.
> 
> 3. Are the adjustments easy to use? Most are not. They tighten down with screws, that shift the projector slightly. Half a degree of 'slip' and the projector is off by an inch. So, easy to use adjustments allow for more precise setup, far more quickly.
> 
> 4. Are the adjustments able to be locked down tightly? Many can, some can't. Some mounts just aren't able to properly secure the projector in place, so when you bump it, or make and adjustment, it throws the projector alignment off slightly. What a pain!
> 
> 5. Does it offer quick release? Some do, some don't. Quick release makes it easy to pull a projector down to take it with you somewhere, or to swap out a lamp when it fails. In a fixed installation, not as big of a deal, but still helpful to have this added convenience.
> 
> 6. Does it offer flexible installation height? Many do not. Some offer limited amount, some offer none. Industry standard from better manufacturers is the use of 1.5" pipe available from hardware stores. This pipe comes in pre-cut lengths or can be purchased at a specific length. Using standard pipe increases the flexibility of the installation significantly, but adds to the price some.
> 
> 
> All that said, the Chief RPMAU pretty much maxes out the quality in all departments and is often available on eBay for under $100.
> 
> 
> Here is one right at $100:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chief-RPMAU-Projector-mount-with-lock-and-key-/121287899855?pt=US_Projector_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c3d527acf
> 
> 
> This one is a phenomenal deal:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chief-RPM-Series-Ceiling-Mount-50lbs-/360886115305?pt=US_Projector_Mounts_Stands&hash=item54067d1be9
> 
> 
> As is this one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chief-RPM-Series-Ceiling-Mount-50lbs-/141241562854?pt=US_Projector_Mounts_Stands&hash=item20e2a736e6
> 
> 
> These mounts are far better than pretty much anything else out there.


Thanks for the advice! I am planning to get the BenQ mount though. It's $55.


----------



## adrenai3


 

I am thinking about getting benq w1070

 

I decided that 100" is good screen size for my room , but unfortunately i found that to get 100" , projector  should be at least 10’ far from my screen

 

 

my room is 14 * 13 , i want the projector to be at the opposite wall to the screen that's mean 14' far from my screen

 

 

 

Is there any way to get that screen size with throw distance at 14'?


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8160_60#post_24553832
> 
> 
> When using the BenQ calculater. They state top of screen and bottom of screen. Just the be clear the top of screen will be the white part of the top and bottom. Not the black border correct? Below is the one I ordered and the benQ calculator.
> 
> 
> Elite Screens 100 Inch 16:9 Spectrum Electric Projector Screen (49"Hx87.2"W) E... http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000YTRFEG/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_dp_TyHotb075PKE3AXK via @amazon
> 
> 
> http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/



Those measurements are for the viewable area. There are full specs on their website for black boarders, case length, bar length, bar to top case, etc.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8160_60#post_24553485
> 
> 
> Yes the only thing is that I have I 65inch Dlp sitting on the entertainment stand. I want to keep it there for general use. I don't know what I am going to do but I will need to figure out something.



You can do what I did and have the screen come down I front of your entertainment center.


----------



## AaronPSU79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrenai3*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8190#post_24554636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking about getting benq w1070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided that 100" is good screen size for my room , but unfortunately i found that to get 100" , projector  should be at least 10’ far from my screen
> 
> my room is 14 * 13 , i want the projector to be at the opposite wall to the screen that's mean 14' far from my screen
> 
> Is there any way to get that screen size with throw distance at 14'?



According to the BenQ calculator: http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/ at a throw distance of 13'6" (I subtracted 6" to leave room for cables) the minimum screen size would be 124". To get a screen size of 100" the projector can be a maximum of 10'10" from the screen. So you can either mount the projector closer to the screen or get a bigger screen. Personally, I would get a 120" screen if I were you. Your seating distance will be about 13' or so I would guess. A 120" screen at 13' seating distance is quite nice. I have a 115" screen and I sit about 10' from it and I think it's just about perfect.


----------



## AaronPSU79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8160#post_24552468
> 
> 
> I use the W1070 on a 161" diagonal Draper Ultimate Access V screen with 1.3 gain white surface.
> 
> 
> I have the projector in low brightness mode, in my unfinished basement with open walls, and ceiling. Walls are covered with insulation with the silver backing on it. Floors are cement. Yeah, it's a horrendous setup, and the projector still fills the screen with plenty of brightness for 2D use with some lights on. No, I'm not kidding, and this is the 5th or 6th projector I've had now over the past 15 years.
> 
> 
> I have not played with 3D yet on the screen, but I do have some glasses so I need to give it a try.



Thanks for your response. This gives me more confidence about using a larger screen. After some additional research I'm thinking I may go with 135" instead of 150". My room only has 7'11" ceilings. A 150" screen will not leave much room from floor to screen bottom, meaning things like a coffee table will block the view. Plus there could be issues with reflected light illuminating the ceiling. Even a 135" screen will be pushing it in these regards but I'm willing to risk it


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AaronPSU79*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8190#post_24555126
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response. This gives me more confidence about using a larger screen. After some additional research I'm thinking I may go with 135" instead of 150". My room only has 7'11" ceilings. A 150" screen will not leave much room from floor to screen bottom, meaning things like a coffee table will block the view. Plus there could be issues with reflected light illuminating the ceiling. Even a 135" screen will be pushing it in these regards but I'm willing to risk it



Funny you say that.. I would have loved a 135" screen. In hindsight I could have went with a 120-125" screen and I would have been ok.


135" would be awesome...I'm sitting about 12-13' away.


----------



## Sarcoptic

Damn missed the refurb deal...have these been going in and out at Benq's site?


----------



## Bachelor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sarcoptic*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8190#post_24555575
> 
> 
> Damn missed the refurb deal...have these been going in and out at Benq's site?



Continue to check Benq's site and also Amazon for a refurbished sold by BenQ America at the same price, but a few dollars more for shipping. Stock continues to go in and out. I have had a good experience going the refurb route.


----------



## bori

Anyone that ordered a refurb from BenQ got there shipment status? Mine still stuck on processing and I ordered a couple of days ago.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8190#post_24554243
> 
> 
> Anyone recommend a 25ft hdmi cable?



If you are running any cables in-wall or behind drywall and it is difficult to install/replace this cable then make sure you not only run a quality HDMI cable, but that you run 2 pieces of cat-6 along with it. If possible, put in conduit, but this is rarely feasible. But, if the cable is difficult to run, you want to protect yourself somewhat by adding cat-6 cabling.


My personal favorite cable is the Monoprice 22AWG HDMI cable. This garden hose of a cable isn't friendly to work with, but has proven to be the best I've seen in terms of long term reliability and capability of carrying a high-resolution image across it at most any length.


They also have 25' pre-terminated cat-6STP cables which are worth putting in behind drywall if necessary.

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10250&cs_id=1025001&p_id=6103&seq=1&format=2 


and

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10232&cs_id=1023216&p_id=5904&seq=1&format=2


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsdec*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8190#post_24554510
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice! I am planning to get the BenQ mount though. It's $55.


Anyone is free to buy whatever they would like, but I can promise you, whatever you end up with will not be as good as the Chief Elite mount. It may be adequate, it may even be good, it just won't be as good.


Worth saying that many projector companies use Chief to manufacturer their 'branded' mounts. I know that some of the mounts Infocus sells are just rebadged (or custom made) Chief mounts.


I'm wondering though, what mount do you think is the 'BenQ mount'? They don't actually list a mount on their website, and frankly buying a projector 'specific' mount means that when (not if) the projector fails, you must buy a brand new mount later on. Kind of a waste of money, but it's your money.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8190#post_24556024
> 
> 
> If you are running any cables in-wall or behind drywall and it is difficult to install/replace this cable then make sure you not only run a quality HDMI cable, but that you run 2 pieces of cat-6 along with it. If possible, put in conduit, but this is rarely feasible. But, if the cable is difficult to run, you want to protect yourself somewhat by adding cat-6 cabling.
> 
> 
> My personal favorite cable is the Monoprice 22AWG HDMI cable. This garden hose of a cable isn't friendly to work with, but has proven to be the best I've seen in terms of long term reliability and capability of carrying a high-resolution image across it at most any length.
> 
> 
> They also have 25' pre-terminated cat-6STP cables which are worth putting in behind drywall if necessary.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10250&cs_id=1025001&p_id=6103&seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10232&cs_id=1023216&p_id=5904&seq=1&format=2



Adding Cat 6 cabling for support and strength?


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8190#post_24555856
> 
> 
> Anyone that ordered a refurb from BenQ got there shipment status? Mine still stuck on processing and I ordered a couple of days ago.



Yes that was frustrating for me too. I ordered on 3/22 and they didn't ship until 3/26. But I received it on 4/1....I think if you do Economy shipping for $4, they hold the order a little bit.


It's all good though - since mine looked new with 0 hours on the lamp. And if you are not a videophile, it's like being at the theatres.


----------



## bori

Its it lelet's me set things up before it gets here.


----------



## Bachelor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsdec*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8190#post_24556436
> 
> 
> Yes that was frustrating for me too. I ordered on 3/22 and they didn't ship until 3/26. But I received it on 4/1....I think if you do Economy shipping for $4, they hold the order a little bit.
> 
> 
> It's all good though - since mine looked new with 0 hours on the lamp. And if you are not a videophile, it's like being at the theatres.



I agree with the slowness of shipping it out. Mine also sat for 4 days until it shipped. That was the only negative thing to say about my experience.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8190#post_24556152
> 
> 
> Adding Cat 6 cabling for support and strength?


No, there are HDMI over cat-6 converters that are expensive, but are in high use for longer distance runs and difficult runs. If you install a HDMI cable behind a wall that needed drywall work (typically expensive $$$), then adding $25 of cat-6STP allows you to put in a HDMI over cat-6 extender, typically HDBaseT is the current 'best' out there, but in the future, there are likely to be even more advanced versions that can use the existing cat-6 cable if need be.


----------



## butie120

Ok, so I just received my Benq 1080ST in the mail today. I bought a refurb from Projector Supercenter which is an authorized reseller by Benq. I was pumped, excited to fire it up, but both HDMI connections can't detect a source. It's running firmware 1.02, the original stock form. I have tried different cables, different source material (receiver and blu ray player), and for HDMI 1 it says ,"No source detected". For HDMI 2, it just sits on "Searching for Source and then goes to "No Signal"


Anything that I'm missing here....or is this unit a dud? Thanks for your help!


----------



## filtor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *butie120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8220#post_24558004
> 
> 
> Ok, so I just received my Benq 1080ST in the mail today. I bought a refurb from Projector Supercenter which is an authorized reseller by Benq. I was pumped, excited to fire it up, but both HDMI connections can't detect a source. It's running firmware 1.02, the original stock form. I have tried different cables, different source material (receiver and blu ray player), and for HDMI 1 it says ,"No source detected". For HDMI 2, it just sits on "Searching for Source and then goes to "No Signal"
> 
> 
> Anything that I'm missing here....or is this unit a dud? Thanks for your help!



The early 1070s had a problem with some HDMI cable connectors being a bit too large to fully seat properly. Make sure the connector is seating properly and if not trim off some of the excess around the connector or get a cable with a slimmer connector. If that's not the issue -- don't know.....


----------



## butie120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filtor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8220#post_24558159
> 
> 
> The early 1070s had a problem with some HDMI cable connectors being a bit too large to fully seat properly. Make sure the connector is seating properly and if not trim off some of the excess around the connector or get a cable with a slimmer connector. If that's not the issue -- don't know.....



Hmm, I wonder if that happened to the 1080ST as well. Regardless, I think I will be sending it in. I just bought a 35 foot Bluerigger in wall hdmi cable. I don't feel like having to trim that. I guess we will see what Benq does for me.


----------



## filtor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *butie120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8220#post_24558381
> 
> 
> Hmm, I wonder if that happened to the 1080ST as well. Regardless, I think I will be sending it in. I just bought a 35 foot Bluerigger in wall hdmi cable. I don't feel like having to trim that. I guess we will see what Benq does for me.



Bluerigger connectors are fairly slim - compared to some with the larger rectangle-ish connectors. Could indeed be a pj issue....


----------



## bori

When determining the height the projector should be mounted on a ceiling. Am I correct to assume the height from the ceiling is measured from the center of the lens to the ceiling?


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8220_60#post_24558752
> 
> 
> When determining the height the projector should be mounted on a ceiling. Am I correct to assume the height from the ceiling is measured from the center of the lens to the ceiling?



I believe so. All my measurements prior to getting screen and PJ were pretty much right on give or take an inch, within that range.


I used a laser level to help get my pj perfectly 90% from screen and center. Plus using ing a framers square too.


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8220#post_24559172
> 
> 
> I believe so. All my measurements prior to getting screen and PJ were pretty much right on give or take an inch, within that range.
> 
> 
> I used a laser level to help get my pj perfectly 90% from screen and center. Plus using ing a framers square too.



I'll be doing the same w/ the laser level..nice!


I'll be mounting mine in within 2 weeks. What a pain it is having it on the table. One bummer is I have no way of hiding the HDMI cable run.


Also, another challenge is when I take my ceiling fan down, I have to convert it to an outlet.


Anyone tweak their picture using ISF settings? I put a THX calibration disc with mild ambient light and I have to put the brightness at 51 to avoid crushing the black. Seems a little bright for me - I like 43-44 better but then it looks like it's losing detail.


I just put in Avatar last night - still can't believe the quality.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8160#post_24552533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8160#post_24552410
> 
> 
> So what mounts are u using for the ceiling?
> 
> 
> 
> Ceiling mounts?
> 
> 
> You are going to hear the range of options out there for ceiling mounts from fixed extension junk from under $30 to models near $200. I'm going to say that, flat out, the best mount I've ever used, and I've used over a dozen different mounts, is the Chief RPMAU, which is an expensive one.
> 
> 
> The thing to keep in mind is the following with ceiling mounts:
> 
> 
> 1. Is it universal? Many are, some are not. You should get a universal mount if at all possible so you can use it on this projector, and your next projector without having to rebuy.
> 
> 2. Is the connection point to the projector sturdy? Cheaper models tend to flex some. Some flex a lot. The arms that hold the projector are thin and weak and allow the projector to move a bit.
> 
> 3. Are the adjustments easy to use? Most are not. They tighten down with screws, that shift the projector slightly. Half a degree of 'slip' and the projector is off by an inch. So, easy to use adjustments allow for more precise setup, far more quickly.
> 
> 4. Are the adjustments able to be locked down tightly? Many can, some can't. Some mounts just aren't able to properly secure the projector in place, so when you bump it, or make and adjustment, it throws the projector alignment off slightly. What a pain!
> 
> 5. Does it offer quick release? Some do, some don't. Quick release makes it easy to pull a projector down to take it with you somewhere, or to swap out a lamp when it fails. In a fixed installation, not as big of a deal, but still helpful to have this added convenience.
> 
> 6. Does it offer flexible installation height? Many do not. Some offer limited amount, some offer none. Industry standard from better manufacturers is the use of 1.5" pipe available from hardware stores. This pipe comes in pre-cut lengths or can be purchased at a specific length. Using standard pipe increases the flexibility of the installation significantly, but adds to the price some.
> 
> 
> All that said, the Chief RPMAU pretty much maxes out the quality in all departments and is often available on eBay for under $100.
> 
> 
> Here is one right at $100:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chief-RPMAU-Projector-mount-with-lock-and-key-/121287899855?pt=US_Projector_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c3d527acf
> 
> 
> This one is a phenomenal deal:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chief-RPM-Series-Ceiling-Mount-50lbs-/360886115305?pt=US_Projector_Mounts_Stands&hash=item54067d1be9
> 
> 
> As is this one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chief-RPM-Series-Ceiling-Mount-50lbs-/141241562854?pt=US_Projector_Mounts_Stands&hash=item20e2a736e6
> 
> 
> These mounts are far better than pretty much anything else out there.
Click to expand...


Just got the Chief RPM mount awesome deal. The quality of this mount is high end. Thanks for the link. Do you know of any links on installing this mount? I might have to install it directly to ceiling cause my ceiling is only 7'8".




















Sent from the TermiNOTEr 2! ;-)


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8220#post_24558752
> 
> 
> When determining the height the projector should be mounted on a ceiling. Am I correct to assume the height from the ceiling is measured from the center of the lens to the ceiling?


Any and all measurements when discussing projector placement are from the front of the lens, and to the center of the lens.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8220#post_24561279
> 
> 
> Do you know of any links on installing this mount? I might have to install it directly to ceiling cause my ceiling is only 7'8".


I would check You Tube for videos as well as the Chief website - www.chiefmfg.com 


It's pretty straightforward overall. You disconnect the lower plate from the mount and put the lower plate on the projector. I'm guessing since it is open box, you may need to go to your local hardware store to get screws which fit your projector, but those should be easy to find. Then put the mount on the projector, make sure it all lines up, and position it on the ceiling so you get proper positioning. Then pull the projector off again, and this time position the mount and actually put it in place. Once it is up, then you can just quick connect the projector back to the mount.


I'm guessing there are a few videos on projector mounting online, but I haven't looked since I'm pretty comfortable with mounting projectors.


----------



## bori

For those of you that have a TV in the same position as ur projector. Are You guys using a hdmi splutter? If so what did u suggest.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8220#post_24562634
> 
> 
> Any and all measurements when discussing projector placement are from the front of the lens, and to the center of the lens.
> 
> I would check You Tube for videos as well as the Chief website - www.chiefmfg.com
> 
> 
> It's pretty straightforward overall. You disconnect the lower plate from the mount and put the lower plate on the projector. I'm guessing since it is open box, you may need to go to your local hardware store to get screws which fit your projector, but those should be easy to find. Then put the mount on the projector, make sure it all lines up, and position it on the ceiling so you get proper positioning. Then pull the projector off again, and this time position the mount and actually put it in place. Once it is up, then you can just quick connect the projector back to the mount.
> 
> 
> I'm guessing there are a few videos on projector mounting online, but I haven't looked since I'm pretty comfortable with mounting projectors.




If I don't use a pipe which part of the Mount goes directly on the ceiling?


----------



## osogovo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8220#post_24562703
> 
> 
> For those of you that have a TV in the same position as ur projector. Are You guys using a hdmi splutter? If so what did u suggest.


I use this one  http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=101&cp_id=10113&cs_id=1011306&p_id=7522&seq=1&format=2

It works great .


----------



## darthjoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8220#post_24562703
> 
> 
> For those of you that have a TV in the same position as ur projector. Are You guys using a hdmi splutter? If so what did u suggest.



I don't use a splitter. My receiver has 2 HDMI outs. One to the projector, the other to the TV.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osogovo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8220#post_24562843
> 
> 
> I use this one  http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=101&cp_id=10113&cs_id=1011306&p_id=7522&seq=1&format=2
> 
> It works great .



+1


I have used close to 10 different HDMI splitters over the years (still have many sitting here) and the one in the link above is the best I have come across.


Jason


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8220#post_24562723
> 
> 
> If I don't use a pipe which part of the Mount goes directly on the ceiling?


The piece you have, the mount. It has 4 holes in the top of it, which are visible in both photos you posted. You would take bolts through those 4 holes directly into your ceiling, using the appropriate ceiling support mounts, such as into studs or into Snap-Toggles.


----------



## Rew452

Hi all,

A few months back someone had posted a pictorial that showed dis-assembly of the w1070 to clean the dust out of the light engine. I had it bookmarked but have somehow lost it.

Does anyone have the link?


Thanks

Rew


----------



## w1070hfr


Hi all,

 

I bought the W1070 without originally being interested in the 3D feature. But I was curious and so I got the Sainsonic glasses. I have tested them with a PS3 for 3D blu-rays and 3D games and with my computer with Bino player and an AMD gpu (HD 6450). I'm overall entertained by the experience although it does not always feel super comfortable (I do not see the rainbow effect nor cross-talks as far as I can tell but it feels sometimes like I lack precision, as if there was a veil of blur between the screen and me - also action scenes are kind of messy). I still thought that my setup was rendering an average 3D experience.

 

But today I went to see "the Lego adventure" with my nephews in 3D and I found the experience a lot more comfortable than what I have at home. I could really forget I was watching 3D which is not really possible at home. So I wonder why that is. The movie theater used the Xpand x101 glasses. They are not DLP-link but IR. Could that explain the difference in comfort? Or was that because it is an animation movies and that they work better with 3D (I've never watched an animation movie in 3D at home)? Or am I just wrong to compare a movie theater to a mere blu-ray/$1000 projector?

 

What's more likely to explain the difference:

- DLP-link vs IR?

- low quality glasses?

- lower resolution of blu-ray (It seems unlikely as frequency should be the same and blu-ray resolution is already quite good)

 

If I buy new and better glasses, do you think I can get closer to this theater experience? Or is IR inherently better than DLP-link? Or is the W1070 too low end to provide the same level of comfort? I'd like to have a few opinions! Thanks.


----------



## filtor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *w1070hfr*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8220#post_24565963
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I bought the W1070 without originally being interested in the 3D feature. But I was curious and so I got the Sainsonic glasses. I have tested them with a PS3 for 3D blu-rays and 3D games and with my computer with Bino player and an AMD gpu (HD 6450). I'm overall entertained by the experience although it does not always feel super comfortable (I do not see the rainbow effect nor cross-talks as far as I can tell but it feels sometimes like I lack precision, as if there was a veil of blur between the screen and me - also action scenes are kind of messy). I still thought that my setup was rendering an average 3D experience.
> 
> 
> But today I went to see "the Lego adventure" with my nephews in 3D and I found the experience a lot more comfortable than what I have at home. I could really forget I was watching 3D which is not really possible at home. So I wonder why that is. The movie theater used the Xpand x101 glasses. They are not DLP-link but IR. Could that explain the difference in comfort? Or was that because it is an animation movies and that they work better with 3D (I've never watched an animation movie in 3D at home)? Or am I just wrong to compare a movie theater to a mere blu-ray/$1000 projector?
> 
> 
> What's more likely to explain the difference:
> 
> - DLP-link vs IR?
> 
> - low quality glasses?
> 
> - lower resolution of blu-ray (It seems unlikely as frequency should be the same and blu-ray resolution is already quite good)
> 
> 
> If I buy new and better glasses, do you think I can get closer to this theater experience? Or is IR inherently better than DLP-link? Or is the W1070 too low end to provide the same level of comfort? I'd like to have a few opinions! Thanks.



Could be the Sainsonics - they're relatively cheap. I have TrueDepth Firestorm XL glasses and they're excellent. The 3D effect with them is just as good as in a theater with RealD glasses -- no veil of blur or messy action scenes here.


----------



## drjay71

I have a questions for all of you BenQ1070 owners or those who have experience with this projector. Has anyone seen the BenQ paired with a Black Diamond screen? I am set on getting this screen but not sure if it is worth spending over $3K for a projector like the Sony VPL-HW55ES or the JVC X500R if the picture quality is still very good with the BenQ. I would be using this setup in a dedicated light controlled theater room.


Thanks


----------



## filtor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drjay71*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8220#post_24566122
> 
> 
> I have a questions for all of you BenQ1070 owners or those who have experience with this projector. Has anyone seen the BenQ paired with a Black Diamond screen? I am set on getting this screen but not sure if it is worth spending over $3K for a projector like the Sony VPL-HW55ES or the JVC X500R if the picture quality is still very good with the BenQ. I would be using this setup in a dedicated light controlled theater room.
> 
> 
> Thanks



IMHO you'd be nuts to spend that kinda money on any pj over the 1070... unless you just really wanna spend it.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drjay71*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8220#post_24566122
> 
> 
> I have a questions for all of you BenQ1070 owners or those who have experience with this projector. Has anyone seen the BenQ paired with a Black Diamond screen? I am set on getting this screen but not sure if it is worth spending over $3K for a projector like the Sony VPL-HW55ES or the JVC X500R if the picture quality is still very good with the BenQ. I would be using this setup in a dedicated light controlled theater room.
> 
> 
> Thanks


I have now spent several hours looking at the Black Diamond screen... and it is horrible.


To get positive gain back completely destroys the on-screen experience from what I've seen because of serious hot-spotting and sparkling created by a high gain material over the black high-contrast surface.


Instead of dropping three grand on this screen, money is much better spent on paying someone to paint the room dark, putting in brand new dark carpet, painting the ceiling dark, and putting in a Carada Criterion screen in Brilliant White.


I tested the BD screen with a couple of different projectors. I did not bring in my W1070, but the impact of sparking was consistent between projectors and regardless of projector location. Since the room it was in WAS a board room and typical viewing would not be with lights out, but with lights on, it remains the ideal projector for horrible rooms with no real regard for true image quality. But, if you want the best image, a starting point is avoiding that screen completely. Fix the room, get a white screen, enjoy.


----------



## drjay71

Thanks for your reply. I am fortunate that my room is painted dark. I actually used to own a BD screen and yes there were issues with sparkles and hotspotting but it really didn't bother me too much. I do like the look of the Zero Edge but I know there are other screens out there including some from Screen Innovations that offer the no bezel look for much less money.


On another note, I was able to see the BenQW1070 for the first time yesterday and was quite impressed. It is an excellent projector for the money and competes well with those projectors that are 2-3x costlier.


----------



## Sarcoptic

I was finally able to score a refurb unit from Benq yesterday afternoon...excited to have the ability to lens shift again...missed that ability from my old Epson.


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drjay71*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8220#post_24567276
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I am fortunate that my room is painted dark. I actually used to own a BD screen and yes there were issues with sparkles and hotspotting but it really didn't bother me too much. I do like the look of the Zero Edge but I know there are other screens out there including some from Screen Innovations that offer the no bezel look for much less money.
> 
> 
> On another note, I was able to see the BenQW1070 for the first time yesterday and was quite impressed. It is an excellent projector for the money and competes well with those projectors that are 2-3x costlier.



I just got the BenQ and am very impressed with the picture at night. It's in my family room and during the day the picture doesn't quite cut it.


However, it doesn't really compete with that Sony 55ES IMHO. The Sony is a lot better...it's of course a lot more tho.


My thinking was with 4K around the corner in a few years, I figured I'm buying twice so why not go with something like the BenQ, then get the 4K projector when it's more reasonably priced. The $15K sony 4K projector is ridiculously good, but it'll be around $4000 or less in 3 years - otherwise, 4K will die off like 3D.


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8160#post_24552533
> 
> 
> Ceiling mounts?
> 
> 
> You are going to hear the range of options out there for ceiling mounts from fixed extension junk from under $30 to models near $200. I'm going to say that, flat out, the best mount I've ever used, and I've used over a dozen different mounts, is the Chief RPMAU, which is an expensive one.
> 
> 
> The thing to keep in mind is the following with ceiling mounts:
> 
> 
> 1. Is it universal? Many are, some are not. You should get a universal mount if at all possible so you can use it on this projector, and your next projector without having to rebuy.
> 
> 2. Is the connection point to the projector sturdy? Cheaper models tend to flex some. Some flex a lot. The arms that hold the projector are thin and weak and allow the projector to move a bit.
> 
> 3. Are the adjustments easy to use? Most are not. They tighten down with screws, that shift the projector slightly. Half a degree of 'slip' and the projector is off by an inch. So, easy to use adjustments allow for more precise setup, far more quickly.
> 
> 4. Are the adjustments able to be locked down tightly? Many can, some can't. Some mounts just aren't able to properly secure the projector in place, so when you bump it, or make and adjustment, it throws the projector alignment off slightly. What a pain!
> 
> 5. Does it offer quick release? Some do, some don't. Quick release makes it easy to pull a projector down to take it with you somewhere, or to swap out a lamp when it fails. In a fixed installation, not as big of a deal, but still helpful to have this added convenience.
> 
> 6. Does it offer flexible installation height? Many do not. Some offer limited amount, some offer none. Industry standard from better manufacturers is the use of 1.5" pipe available from hardware stores. This pipe comes in pre-cut lengths or can be purchased at a specific length. Using standard pipe increases the flexibility of the installation significantly, but adds to the price some.
> 
> 
> All that said, the Chief RPMAU pretty much maxes out the quality in all departments and is often available on eBay for under $100.
> 
> 
> Here is one right at $100:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chief-RPMAU-Projector-mount-with-lock-and-key-/121287899855?pt=US_Projector_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c3d527acf
> 
> 
> This one is a phenomenal deal:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chief-RPM-Series-Ceiling-Mount-50lbs-/360886115305?pt=US_Projector_Mounts_Stands&hash=item54067d1be9
> 
> 
> As is this one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chief-RPM-Series-Ceiling-Mount-50lbs-/141241562854?pt=US_Projector_Mounts_Stands&hash=item20e2a736e6
> 
> 
> These mounts are far better than pretty much anything else out there.



I just picked up the last one on your link.


----------



## butie120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ellisr63*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8220#post_24568282
> 
> 
> I just picked up the last one on your link.



Good choice on getting a Chief mount. Just hooked mine up yesterday. This is a really nice mount.


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *butie120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8220#post_24568562
> 
> 
> Good choice on getting a Chief mount. Just hooked mine up yesterday. This is a really nice mount.


What did you use for the post mount... I think the one I got only comes with the part for the projector... Not the ceiling part.


----------



## butie120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ellisr63*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8220#post_24568752
> 
> 
> What did you use for the post mount... I think the one I got only comes with the part for the projector... Not the ceiling part.



I purchased the Chief RPAU projector mount. It comes with the legs that attaches to the projector itself, and then the piece that attaches over that which is bolted into the ceiling joists. I can take a picture or two of it if you'd like. Which model did you buy?


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *butie120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8220#post_24568769
> 
> 
> I purchased the Chief RPAU projector mount. It comes with the legs that attaches to the projector itself, and then the piece that attaches over that which is bolted into the ceiling joists. I can take a picture or two of it if you'd like. Which model did you buy?



This is the one I got... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chief-RPM-Series-Ceiling-Mount-50lbs-/141241562854?pt=US_Projector_Mounts_Stands&hash=item20e2a736e6 

I am going to want to flush mount it if possible. Is there another part needed, or does the top come apart and you attach it to the ceiling?


----------



## butie120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ellisr63*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8250#post_24568789
> 
> 
> This is the one I got... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chief-RPM-Series-Ceiling-Mount-50lbs-/141241562854?pt=US_Projector_Mounts_Stands&hash=item20e2a736e6
> 
> I am going to want to flush mount it if possible. Is there another part needed, or does the top come apart and you attach it to the ceiling?



I'm not sure exactly what is going to come with that particular model. I think once you receive the mount and are able to look at it in person the installation will make more sense. I know it did for me. But for a flush mount to the ceiling I doubt you would need additional equipment.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ellisr63*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8250#post_24568789
> 
> 
> This is the one I got... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chief-RPM-Series-Ceiling-Mount-50lbs-/141241562854?pt=US_Projector_Mounts_Stands&hash=item20e2a736e6
> 
> I am going to want to flush mount it if possible. Is there another part needed, or does the top come apart and you attach it to the ceiling?


Per my post earlier. If you look at the top of the mount, there are four holes in the mount which you can put bolts right through and into your ceiling. You don't need any additional parts to do this.


The threaded 1.5" hole in the top plate is if you want to drop it from your ceiling and you can purchase parts for doing this from your local hardware store. But, if you just want to keep it tight to the ceiling, then you don't need this stuff and will just need a few bolts which can properly secure it to your ceiling. Snap Toggles, or go into a ceiling joist if you can.


----------



## bori

So do you guys recommend putting up screen first before projector?


----------



## drjay71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsdec*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8220#post_24568199
> 
> 
> I just got the BenQ and am very impressed with the picture at night. It's in my family room and during the day the picture doesn't quite cut it.
> 
> 
> However, it doesn't really compete with that Sony 55ES IMHO. The Sony is a lot better...it's of course a lot more tho.
> 
> 
> My thinking was with 4K around the corner in a few years, I figured I'm buying twice so why not go with something like the BenQ, then get the 4K projector when it's more reasonably priced. The $15K sony 4K projector is ridiculously good, but it'll be around $4000 or less in 3 years - otherwise, 4K will die off like 3D.



I agree. That's why I am thinking about holding off on the Sony for now and instead getting a good projector like the BenQ.


----------



## Steve Benkin

are you folks saying that this sub $1k Benq compares in any way to the sony 50/55es?


I could save a lot of dough if I went with a benq/screen combo from visual apex.

I am pretty picky about pq - didn't think I could be happy with the benq.


Has anyone actually done a comparison of the benq and sony?

Obviously I would expect the sony to outperform the benq. but at what cost?


I have seen the sony 1000 es, for example. incredible machine. Really awesome. But is it worth $25k?


At some point there is the law of diminishing returns.


my last projector was the optoma H78DC3. It wasn't sharp enough for me, or light enough.. of course I was feeding it DVDs and 720p.


Thoughts?


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drjay71*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8220#post_24567276
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I am fortunate that my room is painted dark. I actually used to own a BD screen and yes there were issues with sparkles and hotspotting but it really didn't bother me too much. I do like the look of the Zero Edge but I know there are other screens out there including some from Screen Innovations that offer the no bezel look for much less money.
> 
> 
> On another note, I was able to see the BenQW1070 for the first time yesterday and was quite impressed. It is an excellent projector for the money and competes well with those projectors that are 2-3x costlier.


People often recommend screens without knowing the issues. While I really love the black screens, they have a time, place, and purpose. Home theater is not that time, place, or purpose if at all possible.


A good dark theater - one with true light control like you have, needs a white screen. The benefit of a proper, low gain, white screen in a dark theater is immeasurable to the overall quality of the viewing experience. The benefits of what you achieve with painting a room, far outweigh what a screen can provide, and a good black screen simply can't beat a good theater. So, definitely stick with the white screen.


As for a projector... the W1070 is great, but doesn't hold a candle to the JVC RS46. I haven't seen the Sony first hand, but as a W1070 owner, and having installed several of the JVC units, I know that I would drop my BenQ in a second if the JVC would work for me instead. My setup simply doesn't lend itself to the JVC, but at 92"-120" the JVC simply can't be bested for the money in a proper theater space.


----------



## drjay71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Benkin*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8250#post_24570236
> 
> 
> are you folks saying that this sub $1k Benq compares in any way to the sony 50/55es?
> 
> 
> I could save a lot of dough if I went with a benq/screen combo from visual apex.
> 
> I am pretty picky about pq - didn't think I could be happy with the benq.
> 
> 
> Has anyone actually done a comparison of the benq and sony?
> 
> Obviously I would expect the sony to outperform the benq. but at what cost?
> 
> 
> I have seen the sony 1000 es, for example. incredible machine. Really awesome. But is it worth $25k?
> 
> 
> At some point there is the law of diminishing returns.
> 
> 
> my last projector was the optoma H78DC3. It wasn't sharp enough for me, or light enough.. of course I was feeding it DVDs and 720p.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



I am in the same boat as you and would love to save some money by going with the BenQ. I have seen both with the same content (Avengers BD) but not side by side. PQ is probably the most important thing to me as well.


I would say the Sony is clearly better in PQ but obviously not 3x better even though the Sony is 3x the cost of the BenQ. IMHO the Sony is about 10-15% better in PQ and I would guess that is much more apparent when you compare side by side. I saw the BenQ first at Fry's on a very cheap motorized matte white screen and thought it looked REALLY good. I then saw the Sony and was also very impressed and The Avengers looked stunning especially faces close up. Keep in mind that the Sony was on display at a higher end home theater store and being projected on a Stewart Firehawk screen so it wasn't really a fair comparison with the BenQ.


All in all, the BenQ is great bang for the buck. I remember telling myself how I could definitely live with the PQ of the BenQ when I first saw it. After seeing the Sony, I went back to see the BenQ expecting not to be as impressed the second time. I was wrong. I was still impressed by the PQ.


Hope that helps


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8250#post_24569342
> 
> 
> So do you guys recommend putting up screen first before projector?


The only time the screen shouldn't go up first is if that screen needs to be in a place which may not work with the height of the projector. The W1070 has limited lens shift, so ceiling mounting placement is crucial.


Just measure the height from the top of the mount to the center of the lens (about 7" or so) and make sure the top of the screen is about 2" lower than the center of the lens. If you WANT the screen lower, then put it lower and drop the mount the appropriate distance.


----------



## PrimeTime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drjay71*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8250#post_24570315
> 
> 
> I would say the Sony is clearly better in PQ but obviously not 3x better even though the Sony is 3x the cost of the BenQ. IMHO the Sony is about 10-15% better in PQ and I would guess that is much more apparent when you compare side by side.


Unless you're constantly watching Space Operas, I doubt if there's even that much difference.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PrimeTime*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8250#post_24570394
> 
> 
> Unless you're constantly watching Space Operas, I doubt if there's even that much difference.


I expect there is that much difference. There certainly is between the JVC and the BenQ, or the Epson or Panasonic models. I've seen the Sony 600ES (4K) and it was the best looking image I've seen on screen. The JVC is comparable in black levels, but not overall quality. The BenQ isn't the same level. It's just not. The W1070 is a solid entry level projector, but the color, black level, and shadow detail of the JVC just is better.


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8250#post_24570441
> 
> 
> I expect there is that much difference. There certainly is between the JVC and the BenQ, or the Epson or Panasonic models. I've seen the Sony 600ES (4K) and it was the best looking image I've seen on screen. The JVC is comparable in black levels, but not overall quality. The BenQ isn't the same level. It's just not. The W1070 is a solid entry level projector, but the color, black level, and shadow detail of the JVC just is better.



Agreed. That 600 ES is just amazing...it's good to know that my next projector will be that awesome in a few years







.


BenQis very nice for its price. It's a simple question of can I live with this picture and the answer is "gladly!" For me. Still can't believe for $900, I can get a 110" picture like this.


----------



## butie120

I'm hoping to have my Benq ceiling mounted with the Chief RPAU this evening. Will post some pics once complete!


----------



## jarablue

If it is ceiling mounted, how far down does the picture get displayed on the screen? The projector calc doesn't tell you that. On the W1080ST it shows 2 inches. But there is no measurement for the W1070.


----------



## butie120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jarablue*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8250#post_24572404
> 
> 
> If it is ceiling mounted, how far down does the picture get displayed on the screen? The projector calc doesn't tell you that. On the W1080ST it shows 2 inches. But there is no measurement for the W1070.



I could be wrong on this, but I think there is probably less offset on the 1070 since the optical system is different between the two projectors. I actually own the 1080ST, not the 1070. But, I thought I would post in this forum regarding the Chief RPAU mount because there's been a lot of discussion about which mount is best and how to ceiling mount it.


----------



## flint723




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jarablue*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8250#post_24572404
> 
> 
> If it is ceiling mounted, how far down does the picture get displayed on the screen? The projector calc doesn't tell you that. On the W1080ST it shows 2 inches. But there is no measurement for the W1070.


At 10'6" throw and 120" screen I can adjust from about 1" below the lens to about 7" below.  Shorter throws and/or smaller screen sizes will have less adjustment.


----------



## butie120

So I got my 1080ST mounted this evening using the Chief RPAU. I can say that this mount is solid as a rock. It doesn't budge...at all. I know the true test will be over time, but I have no concerns whatsoever. I will say this would be one hell of a job mounting this by yourself. I'm sure you could do it, but it's far simpler with an extra set of hands. Here are a few pictures of the projector mounted. I still need to finish painting the plywood, using some spackle over the screws, some sanding on the corners, etc.


----------



## filtor

^^^ nice cable management system ..


----------



## AV_Integrated

Man, look at that light leakage onto the ceiling.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8240_40#post_24570441
> 
> 
> I expect there is that much difference. There certainly is between the JVC and the BenQ, or the Epson or Panasonic models. I've seen the Sony 600ES (4K) and it was the best looking image I've seen on screen. The JVC is comparable in black levels, but not overall quality. The BenQ isn't the same level. It's just not. The W1070 is a solid entry level projector, but the color, black level, and shadow detail of the JVC just is better.



Actually, the jvc is much better at black levels than the 600es and the pq is better on the jvc too


----------



## jarablue

Is it possible with the W1070 to fill up a 135 inch screen at a 11'8 ft throw?


I think I should go with a 120 inch screen. But my heart is set on a 135" incher. Zooming in doesn't hurt PQ does it?


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jarablue*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8250#post_24574320
> 
> 
> Is it possible with the W1070 to fill up a 135 inch screen at a 11'8 ft throw?
> 
> 
> I think I should go with a 120 inch screen. But my heart is set on a 135" incher. Zooming in doesn't hurt PQ does it?



you can have a 135 inch screen at 11 feet 4 inches...


----------



## bori

I bought a elite screen 100H. Is it recommended to leave the screen down for a certain amount of time when you first open it? Also for the people that have elite screens do you have any issues with the screen when scrolling down making a knocking sound every few seconds?


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8220_60#post_24574390
> 
> 
> I bought a elite screen 100H. Is it recommended to leave the screen down for a certain amount of time when you first open it? Also for the people that have elite screens do you have any issues with the screen when scrolling down making a knocking sound every few seconds?



I left mine down for a few days to get rid of the smell and to straighten out some. I do still have some waves but cannot see them 99% of the time viewing. I do know if I have it up for a week or so then put it down I get the side curling on the black border only. After a few hours it goes almost away.


I get a slight click when the screen goes up and down. Not bad for the $179 I paid.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8250#post_24574894
> 
> 
> I left mine down for a few days to get rid of the smell and to straighten out some. I do still have some waves but cannot see them 99% of the time viewing. I do know if I have it up for a week or so then put it down I get the side curling on the black border only. After a few hours it goes almost away.
> 
> 
> I get a slight click when the screen goes up and down. Not bad for the $179 I paid.




I have read on Amazon reviews the there screen is perfectly quiet. I wonder if the knocking or clicking sound is then same like yours. Anymore elite owners screen willing to chime in on this one? I want to know if only need to return it.


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8250#post_24574988
> 
> 
> I have read on Amazon reviews the there screen is perfectly quiet. I wonder if the knocking or clicking sound is then same like yours. Anymore elite owners screen willing to chime in on this one? I want to know if only need to return it.


If it is not perfectly quiet and all the reviews say it is perfectly quiet... I would return it to Amazon and get a new one. If it is defective you pay no shipping fees.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ellisr63*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8250#post_24575051
> 
> 
> If it is not perfectly quiet and all the reviews say it is perfectly quiet... I would return it to Amazon and get a new one. If it is defective you pay no shipping fees.





Yes I know I think I am going to do that.


----------



## AaronPSU79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8250#post_24569342
> 
> 
> So do you guys recommend putting up screen first before projector?



I think it's easier to install the projector first and then the screen. The W1070 only has vertical lens shift, so if you put the screen up first positioning of the projector is critical. If you are off, even an inch, your picture will not be perfectly square and you're going to have to go back and move the projector. On the other hand if you mount the projector first you can get it aligned just by shining it on the wall or something, then you can position the screen exactly where it needs to go.


The only time I would install the screen first is if the screen has to go in a fixed position, with no real flexibility. Then you might as well set it up first.


----------



## bori

Thats my fear is gegetting projector aligned correctly. I have read people place projector on table first set it up there before ceiling mount. My question is when doing it this way do flip the projector upside down on the table? Cause it's going on the ceiling like that. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8250#post_24576545
> 
> 
> Thats my fear is gegetting projector aligned correctly. I have read people place projector on table first set it up there before ceiling mount. My question is when doing it this way do flip the projector upside down on the table? Cause it's going on the ceiling like that. Correct me if I am wrong.



I think when people put it on a table first, they are just trying to get an idea of where the projector will need to be for a given size screen. If you want to test it out on a table first... Do not set the projector as "ceiling", and just look at the picture the way it is. Don't forget that the BenQ w1070 does not have much of a lens shift, so you would most likely be better off putting it on the floor or maybe a very short table (if you are going for maximum size).


----------



## bori

Is there any really good video tutorial on getting this set up as easy as possible? I have my screen up just waiting on projector.


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8220#post_24563666
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> A few months back someone had posted a pictorial that showed dis-assembly of the w1070 to clean the dust out of the light engine. I had it bookmarked but have somehow lost it.
> 
> Does anyone have the link?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rew



No one????


----------



## butie120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8280#post_24576698
> 
> 
> Is there any really good video tutorial on getting this set up as easy as possible? I have my screen up just waiting on projector.



Are you referring to the screen or a mount?


Edit: Just realized you said you have your screen up. So setting up the projector in terms of settings, or getting the mount up?


----------



## hoogs

This projector is pretty amazing for the price. I had a PT-AE7000U since 2011 and the bulb was going out. I attempted twice to replace the bulb, but each replacement looked super DIM and I was frustrated. I decided to look around at the new projectors and landed on this one due to the gaming lag or lack thereof. I purchased the projector last week and got it mounted it up on the ceiling. WOW the picture is bright and looks just as good if not better than the 7000U IMO. I was floored at the response time and how clear the picture was when hooked up to my PC, literally night and day. For example in XBMC I also had a ton of mouse lag, etc. When I booted up XBMC I couldn't believe how much faster it was. Needless to say, I am selling my 7000U and not looking back. Not to mention the 3D performance blows the Panny out of the water!


----------



## bluer101

I have a question. Does the PJ handle 1080p 24 natively? The reason I ask is it shows it in the upper corner what it's receiving but it can be changing it to 1080p 60. I also notice some jitter at 24 vs turning it off on my blu ray player. Then it feeds it 1080p 60.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8280#post_24580418
> 
> 
> I have a question. Does the PJ handle 1080p 24 natively? The reason I ask is it shows it in the upper corner what it's receiving but it can be changing it to 1080p 60. I also notice some jitter at 24 vs turning it off on my blu ray player. Then it feeds it 1080p 60.



yea it can support 24fps natively.


----------



## THe_Flash

Curious to know who is using 4:4:4 color with HDMI set to PC Signal, as was recommended in an online review. I've calibrated my greyscale with 4:4:4 on both PC and Video. While PC does seem to give better shadow details, the blacks on video appear to be a little darker. Just wondering what everyone else is using.


----------



## bori

Got my projector now the exciting part starts. Hopefully I can get it set up right. I bought the refurbished one and the packaging looks brand new.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8280_60#post_24584515
> 
> 
> Got my projector now the exciting part starts. Hopefully I can get it set up right. I bought the refurbished one and the packaging looks brand new.



Just put it somewhere and project it on a wall. I did this but with a king size sheet. We watched it this way for a few days.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8280#post_24584797
> 
> 
> Just put it somewhere and project it on a wall. I did this but with a king size sheet. We watched it this way for a few days.



I have the projector screen up already


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8280_60#post_24584918
> 
> 
> I have the projector screen up already



Then hang it an enjoy.


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8280#post_24584515
> 
> 
> Got my projector now the exciting part starts. Hopefully I can get it set up right. I bought the refurbished one and the packaging looks brand new.



It's very easy to setup. I agree with the refurb - what a deal!


----------



## DekPM19

I am looking at trying a pj and screen in my bonus room and I would like to do it for less than $1500. This pj looks like a good place to start and see if I will like it. The room is 15 x 21 and I am looking at a 100" to 114" screen. I don't have light control as of now but will add black out curtains for now. If I like a pj set up I have plans for down the road to have full light control. My main question is what is the best screen for the 1070 pj to get in the size I am looking at.

Thanks

Allen


----------



## DekPM19

O by the way don't care about 3d want to watch sports movies tv shows and I don't game but I bet my kids would love to on a big screen.

Allen


----------



## preed88

Any idea on when they will have some refurbs in stock?? I missed the deal and even benq is out of stock. Do they refill periodically? Thanks


----------



## bori

Deleted


----------



## bori

When using the tip above and from the link. Are we attaching the string to the corner where the white and black border meet?

http://www.avsforum.com/t/440027/mounting-tips#post_4274616 


Sent from the TermiNOTEr 2! ;-)


----------



## detzx

How adjustable in the W1070 as far as tilt, zoom, etc? I have an odd setup and I'm trying to run the wires before everything gets here but I'm worried everything will be off by a few inches and I'll have to move it.


My room.

 


The screen should be about 1' off the wall since there is another tv behind it. The screen is an Elite 125" electric drop down so one of the variables is "top of screen" since when I hang this I'm not sure where the top of the screen will be. Next I have a mount that doesn't change vertically so I might have to add spacers to make it hang lower.


So, back to my original question. Should I just do my best guess using the calculator to where the projector will be and put the wires near there and hope the projector and adjust if I need to move it up/down, side/side, tilt?


Edit: Just found another variable. The lens is not centered so I have to move the projector over a little to make the lense centered?


Another question: My mount allows for about 3" of horizontal movement, should I make it so I can move it side to side or back to back? What does the project do and I'll do the opposite with the mount?


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *detzx*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8280_60#post_24586772
> 
> 
> How adjustable in the W1070 as far as tilt, zoom, etc? I have an odd setup and I'm trying to run the wires before everything gets here but I'm worried everything will be off by a few inches and I'll have to move it.
> 
> 
> My room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen should be about 1' off the wall since there is another tv behind it. The screen is an Elite 125" electric drop down so one of the variables is "top of screen" since when I hang this I'm not sure where the top of the screen will be. Next I have a mount that doesn't change vertically so I might have to add spacers to make it hang lower.
> 
> 
> So, back to my original question. Should I just do my best guess using the calculator to where the projector will be and put the wires near there and hope the projector and adjust if I need to move it up/down, side/side, tilt?
> 
> 
> Edit: Just found another variable. The lens is not centered so I have to move the projector over a little to make the lense centered?
> 
> 
> Another question: My mount allows for about 3" of horizontal movement, should I make it so I can move it side to side or back to back? What does the project do and I'll do the opposite with the mount?



If you mount goes side to side then you want that adjustability. Just follow the calculator. Your zoom in and out will take care of the front to back as long as you put it between the 2 measurements the calculator gives you. Meaning with full zoom and no zoom will tell you max and min from your size screen. Also keep in mind for some error.


Yes, you need to compensate for center of lens so adjust over before mounting. Every calculation is from center if lens. In the w1070 is all the measurements from lens to outside body if needed.


As for projector height. This is where I waited to mount everything. I have a 100 elite motorized. If I mounted it directly to my ceiling it would be to high, 8 ft ceiling. I mounted the screen to a board with spacers to bring the screen down. I did this with elite screens measurements. Well needless to say I had an old PDF for measurements and when I put the screen down for the first time it was 3-4 inches higher than where I wanted it. So after I built longer spacers to bring the screen lower. Just like you mine comes down in front of my tv and 1/2 inch off my tv console.


So just be prepared for some changes maybe. I was following the 1/3 screen viewing rule and if I did not move it down I was looking more up like in the front row of a theater. I do not like that. Also when watching 3d it made the depth look like it was going up into the screen as if you are sitting in the floor. You can try it out after you get setup and see for yourself.


Good luck.


BTW: this was my first install ever with a pj and screen. It has been the best money spent for our family and friends. This really makes the whole movie experience.


----------



## butie120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *preed88*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8280#post_24586450
> 
> 
> Any idea on when they will have some refurbs in stock?? I missed the deal and even benq is out of stock. Do they refill periodically? Thanks



Projector Supercenter has a refurb for $749. That's where I bought my 1080ST from.


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *butie120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8280#post_24586992
> 
> 
> Projector Supercenter has a refurb for $749. That's where I bought my 1080ST from.



so does projector people


----------



## butie120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8280#post_24586999
> 
> 
> so does projector people



I don't think they do. It's not listed on their website.


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *butie120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8280#post_24587220
> 
> 
> I don't think they do. It's not listed on their website.



Sorry. Its a demo model


----------



## bori

Ok here is a pic of the dimensions I put in the BenQ calculator. I need your help to determine how high do I mount projector from top of screen? I have a RPM chief mount that I wanted to directly mount to ceiling. But want to make sure I am doing this right. Cause if I do that I cant adjust height.


----------



## bori

I ordered this splitter let me know if anyone is using it or that its ok for this projector.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004F9LVXC/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## filtor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8280#post_24589306
> 
> 
> I ordered this splitter let me know if anyone is using it or that its ok for this projector.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004F9LVXC/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Should work fine - I have a different/smaller/older model of ViewHD splitter and it passes 3D just fine - can even run TV while pj is on at same time. A powered splitter is the feature needed and that one has it.


----------



## wootpiggy


I also bought the refurbished model for $677 but I thought I'd mention to keep an eye out on ebay as well. BenQ sells directly on there just like they do on their site and amazon. I personally bought mine from amazon but they stayed in stock on ebay for much longer.

 

I bought mine on 3/23 (Sunday) and it was delivered 3/28 (Friday). During the time between buying the projector, I went out and bought all the supplies and built a screen out of Do-Able board since it seemed the quickest and least expensive. I put together a post showing all of what I did.

 

http://www.avsforum.com/t/617173/the-official-untreated-do-able-only-thread/1100_100#post_24589203


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8280_60#post_24589092
> 
> 
> Ok here is a pic of the dimensions I put in the BenQ calculator. I need your help to determine how high do I mount projector from top of screen? I have a RPM chief mount that I wanted to directly mount to ceiling. But want to make sure I am doing this right. Cause if I do that I cant adjust height.



What you listed means that from lens to ceiling will be 7 inches. Then from ceiling to top of screen will be 9 inches. The bottom of the screen will be 33 inches off the ground. Then you have lens shift that can allow the screen to be further down from 9 inches.


I forgot which screen you have. Measure and see from actual viewing area to ceiling and actual viewing area to floor. Meaning the edge of the screen. Also how far away from the screen are you mounting?


----------



## bori

When talking about the bottom. Is it including the black border?


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8280#post_24589571
> 
> 
> What you listed means that from lens to ceiling will be 7 inches. Then from ceiling to top of screen will be 9 inches. The bottom of the screen will be 33 inches off the ground. Then you have lens shift that can allow the screen to be further down from 9 inches.
> 
> 
> I forgot which screen you have. Measure and see from actual viewing area to ceiling and actual viewing area to floor. Meaning the edge of the screen. Also how far away from the screen are you mounting?


----------



## N2Sand

No, bottom of the screen refers to the bottom of the viewable (white) area.


----------



## bori

Those are the numbers I put in the picture.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *N2Sand*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8280_60#post_24589742
> 
> 
> No, bottom of the screen refers to the bottom of the viewable (white) area.



Yep!


----------



## DekPM19

Somebody used the 1/3 reference does that mean when setting up your screen that if it is 60" high that you would want the 20" mark at eye level? I was trying to figure out how high off of the floor to hang a screen. I will ask again what is the best screen to use with this pj ?

Allen


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DekPM19*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8280_60#post_24589833
> 
> 
> Somebody used the 1/3 reference does that mean when setting up your screen that if it is 60" high that you would want the 20" mark at eye level? I was trying to figure out how high off of the floor to hang a screen. I will ask again what is the best screen to use with this pj ?
> 
> Allen



Yes, I did. You want your eyes around the bottom 1/3 if possible. But this is subject to what you like too. It is not one size fits all. Mine is 100 elite screens motorized. It has a viewable area of 87x49. With my setup my screen bottom is at about 28-29 inches from the ground. My eyes are around 39-40. So I'm just under 1/3. I had it higher first and did not like it at all.


----------



## DekPM19

Thanks for the information

Allen


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wootpiggy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8280#post_24589562
> 
> 
> I also bought the refurbished model for $677 but I thought I'd mention to keep an eye out on ebay as well. BenQ sells directly on there just like they do on their site and amazon. I personally bought mine from amazon but they stayed in stock on ebay for much longer.
> 
> 
> I bought mine on 3/23 (Sunday) and it was delivered 3/28 (Friday). During the time between buying the projector, I went out and bought all the supplies and built a screen out of Do-Able board since it seemed the quickest and least expensive. I put together a post showing all of what I did.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/617173/the-official-untreated-do-able-only-thread/1100_100#post_24589203



Why didn't you just get an electric screen?


----------



## wootpiggy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsdec*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8300_100#post_24590119
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't you just get an electric screen?


 

What electric screen could I have bought for ~$100 that has equivalent characteristics? I would say I did a fair amount of research before setting out on my project but by no means was it extensive.I also mostly just assumed that they would be out of my price range and stuck solely to the DIY section.

 

As a side note, unless the electric part refers to masking, it really serves me no purpose as that room is dedicated solely as a home theater and I would have no reason to raise or lower a screen.


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wootpiggy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8310#post_24590189
> 
> 
> What electric screen could I have bought for ~$100 that has equivalent characteristics? I would say I did a fair amount of research before setting out on my project but by no means was it extensive.I also mostly just assumed that they would be out of my price range and stuck solely to the DIY section.
> 
> 
> As a side note, unless the electric part refers to masking, it really serves me no purpose as that room is dedicated solely as a home theater and I would have no reason to raise or lower a screen.



I see...then maybe a manual screen like this.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/119-Manual-Projector-Screen-84-X84-Pull-Down-Projection-Home-Movie-Theater/29699164?action=product_interest&action_type=title&placement_id=irs_middle&strategy=PWVUB&visitor_id=73399007610&category=0%3A3944%3A546952%3A1070964%3A130472&client_guid=451f1957-9d12-42f4-9bf4-811807fc45ec&config_id=0&parent_item_id=29681246&guid=144539ab-b049-4f24-8dba-ffd9ba38a0f6&bucket_id=irsbucketdefault&findingMethod=p13n 


Also, I was just wondering. Btw...my wife told me to go w the 120" screen but I have this gigantic Revel C208 center that would have been obstructed. And budget was a factor for me as well.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsdec*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8280_60#post_24590244
> 
> 
> I see...then maybe a manual screen like this.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/119-Manual-Projector-Screen-84-X84-Pull-Down-Projection-Home-Movie-Theater/29699164?action=product_interest&action_type=title&placement_id=irs_middle&strategy=PWVUB&visitor_id=73399007610&category=0%3A3944%3A546952%3A1070964%3A130472&client_guid=451f1957-9d12-42f4-9bf4-811807fc45ec&config_id=0&parent_item_id=29681246&guid=144539ab-b049-4f24-8dba-ffd9ba38a0f6&bucket_id=irsbucketdefault&findingMethod=p13n
> 
> 
> Also, I was just wondering. Btw...my wife told me to go w the 120" screen but I have this gigantic Revel C208 center that would have been obstructed. And budget was a factor for me as well.



That is a 4:3 screen. I paid $170 for my 100 elite screens motorized.


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8310#post_24590293
> 
> 
> That is a 4:3 screen. I paid $170 for my 100 elite screens motorized.



My bad. Here is a manual 16 x 9 for $67.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8280#post_24589571
> 
> 
> What you listed means that from lens to ceiling will be 7 inches. Then from ceiling to top of screen will be 9 inches. The bottom of the screen will be 33 inches off the ground. Then you have lens shift that can allow the screen to be further down from 9 inches.
> 
> 
> I forgot which screen you have. Measure and see from actual viewing area to ceiling and actual viewing area to floor. Meaning the edge of the screen. Also how far away from the screen are you mounting?




I have the elite 100H screen. I am going to mount it around 9ft away from screen. Viewing area to the ceiling is 9" and to the floor is 33". So basically I can mount the Chief RPM directly to the ceiling no pipe extension.


----------



## Bachelor

I had a doable board prior to the jamestown screen I have now. The doable board was very good and can't beat the price. Does home depot still carry it?


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bachelor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8310#post_24590507
> 
> 
> I had a doable board prior to the jamestown screen I have now. The doable board was very good and can't beat the price. Does home depot still carry it?




yup, saw it there last week. the company got bought out and it's called something else, but if you look through the doable board thread you can get the sku and find it that way.


----------



## filtor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DekPM19*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8310#post_24589833
> 
> 
> Somebody used the 1/3 reference does that mean when setting up your screen that if it is 60" high that you would want the 20" mark at eye level? I was trying to figure out how high off of the floor to hang a screen. I will ask again what is the best screen to use with this pj ?
> 
> Allen



The 'rule of thumb' is that you want your eyes around the bottom of the screen when seated. As for the best screen .. well that's open to debate -- but get whatever size you like/will fit your room (and bigger is better - I've never heard anyone say 'I wish I had gotten a smaller screen') and a matte white finish will work fine with the 1070 - no need for contrast-gimmick or gain enhancing screens.


----------



## bori

I bought a used mount for my projector. It didn't come with the screws. Does anyone know what screws size the BenQ used?


----------



## bori

Has anyone been able to set your harmony remote to control your electric screen to come down when you select projector? I have an elite 100H screen.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8310#post_24590592
> 
> 
> yup, saw it there last week. the company got bought out and it's called something else, but if you look through the doable board thread you can get the sku and find it that way.



you talking about this thread?

http://www.avsforum.com/t/617173/the-official-untreated-do-able-only-thread


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8310#post_24590827
> 
> 
> you talking about this thread?
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/617173/the-official-untreated-do-able-only-thread



yup


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8280_60#post_24590442
> 
> 
> I have the elite 100H screen. I am going to mount it around 9ft away from screen. Viewing area to the ceiling is 9" and to the floor is 33". So basically I can mount the Chief RPM directly to the ceiling no pipe extension.



Yep, sounds like you have it under control. I want to say my projector is 10' 8" from lens to screen. I am pretty much maxed out for a 100 inch screen, that's the smallest I can project from that distance. I knew that going into it but that was where I had to mount it.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8280_60#post_24590821
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to set your harmony remote to control your electric screen to come down when you select projector? I have an elite 100H screen.



I have a Phillips Pronto 7000 and was able to learn the codes with no issue. I like putting the screen down separate from everything. Sometimes we leave the screen down if I know we will watch later instead of up down up down. Besides it helps the side curling if left down especially if you have not put it down in a few days.


----------



## bluer101

Here is mine.


Screen up











Screen down


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8310#post_24591250
> 
> 
> Here is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screen down



Is that a perforated screen? Looks like your center channel is behind it.


----------



## Morkeleb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsdec*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8310#post_24591430
> 
> 
> Is that a perforated screen? Looks like your center channel is behind it.


I think his center speaker is in the entertainment center, below the screen when down. I think what you see between the tv and entertainment center is a bracket for the tv. Looks good bluer101.


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morkeleb*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8310#post_24591591
> 
> 
> I think his center speaker is in the entertainment center, below the screen when down. I think what you see between the tv and entertainment center is a bracket for the tv. Looks good bluer101.



Yes I see it now. I agree that looks great!


My center is on top bc it doesn't fit thus I have to look up a bit too much. Still trying to remedy that.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morkeleb*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8280_60#post_24591591
> 
> 
> I think his center speaker is in the entertainment center, below the screen when down. I think what you see between the tv and entertainment center is a bracket for the tv. Looks good bluer101.



Yep, center is in the entertainment center. The screen comes down to 26 1/2 inches off the ground. The stand us 26 inches high.


My tv is mounted to the stand backing that might look like a speaker underneath. I was going to get an acoustical screen but that will wait until my dedicated room build.


Oh, BTW the entertainment center was just built by me. Here is the build thread.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1526213/tv-projector-screen-console-build/0_60#post_24591254


----------



## Morkeleb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8310#post_24591773
> 
> 
> Yep, center is in the entertainment center. The screen comes down to 26 1/2 inches off the ground. The stand us 26 inches high.
> 
> 
> My tv is mounted to the stand backing that might look like a speaker underneath. I was going to get an acoustical screen but that will wait until my dedicated room build.
> 
> 
> Oh, BTW the entertainment center was just built by me. Here is the build thread.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1526213/tv-projector-screen-console-build/0_60#post_24591254



Impressive piece maybe you should build custom entertainment centers/rack for a living! The picture with your gear lit up looks killer.


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8310#post_24591773
> 
> 
> Yep, center is in the entertainment center. The screen comes down to 26 1/2 inches off the ground. The stand us 26 inches high.
> 
> 
> My tv is mounted to the stand backing that might look like a speaker underneath. I was going to get an acoustical screen but that will wait until my dedicated room build.
> 
> 
> Oh, BTW the entertainment center was just built by me. Here is the build thread.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1526213/tv-projector-screen-console-build/0_60#post_24591254



That's very very impressive! Home Depot cut all those pieces for you? What was the total cost if you don't mind sharing. I'm inspired to do my own.


Between my huge center channel (Revel C208) and my one oversized ampliflier (Emotiva XPR-5), a custom option really is my best choice...and DIY too since cost is a big factor.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsdec*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8280_60#post_24591871
> 
> 
> That's very very impressive! Home Depot cut all those pieces for you? What was the total cost if you don't mind sharing. I'm inspired to do my own.
> 
> 
> Between my huge center channel (Revel C208) and my one oversized ampliflier (Emotiva XPR-5), a custom option really is my best choice...and DIY too since cost is a big factor.



I had Home Depot just do the long rips. I had then rip 3 4x8 3/4 oak ripped into 6 21x96. The small centers were what was left over. Used the left over parts for other areas. 21" was the depth if the stand before face frame.


Every other cut (cross rips ) were all done by me. Plus face frame, drawers, drawer slides, doors, etc.


As for price I'm only estimating. This does not included saw blades, extra claps and misc stuff. I consider these for other jobs too later on. I had some of the cooling fan parts and lighting kits.


But for the basic wood and hardware I would say about $400-$600 with $600 being high.


I looked all over at stores and internet and I found items that fitted my needs buy only 70%. But I could make it work but not what I wanted. So I started to read and watch videos online and draw up some plans. 6 weeks of weekends only, maybe 35-40 hours I have end results. I learned stuff on the way. The pictures don't even do it justice. Everyone that has seen it in person thought we bought it.


I'm building the screen valance this weekend to match the stand and hide the screen. If anyone puts their mind to it and don't rush you can do it. Oh, the best part is I built it and fits all my needs for now.


Thanks for all the kind words.


Also back in this thread I ended up posting photos of the projector mount I built for my particular room requirements. Because we all know sometime one size fits all does not apply.


----------



## detzx

Screen is coming tomorrow, I'm excited. Should I hang the screen or the projector first? Since the W1070 doesn't have a lot of give I'm guessing put the screen where I want it and then to my best to calculate where the projector should go and hold it there to see? Is there a better way to do this that I'm missing?


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *detzx*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8280_60#post_24592019
> 
> 
> Screen is coming tomorrow, I'm excited. Should I hang the screen or the projector first? Since the W1070 doesn't have a lot of give I'm guessing put the screen where I want it and then to my best to calculate where the projector should go and hold it there to see? Is there a better way to do this that I'm missing?



That is what I kind of did. I knew my screen had to be where it is so screen went first. I did not have much choice on PJ either. I

Just made it in the space I had for screen size.


If you can mount you PJ within the specified range for screen size then you should have no problems.


For anyone interested here is my PJ mount install in this thread a few months ago.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7500_60#post_24271646


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8310#post_24591943
> 
> 
> I had Home Depot just do the long rips. I had then rip 3 4x8 3/4 oak ripped into 6 21x96. The small centers were what was left over. Used the left over parts for other areas. 21" was the depth if the stand before face frame.
> 
> 
> Every other cut (cross rips ) were all done by me. Plus face frame, drawers, drawer slides, doors, etc.
> 
> 
> As for price I'm only estimating. This does not included saw blades, extra claps and misc stuff. I consider these for other jobs too later on. I had some of the cooling fan parts and lighting kits.
> 
> 
> But for the basic wood and hardware I would say about $400-$600 with $600 being high.
> 
> 
> I looked all over at stores and internet and I found items that fitted my needs buy only 70%. But I could make it work but not what I wanted. So I started to read and watch videos online and draw up some plans. 6 weeks of weekends only, maybe 35-40 hours I have end results. I learned stuff on the way. The pictures don't even do it justice. Everyone that has seen it in person thought we bought it.
> 
> 
> I'm building the screen valance this weekend to match the stand and hide the screen. If anyone puts their mind to it and don't rush you can do it. Oh, the best part is I built it and fits all my needs for now.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words.
> 
> 
> Also back in this thread I ended up posting photos of the projector mount I built for my particular room requirements. Because we all know sometime one size fits all does not apply.



Funny you mention valance. I was thinking about somehow building something to hide that black screen housing.


I just bought the BenQ projector mount on-line..should be here tomorrow. The pole distances (16-22") is perfect for my 9 foot ceiling and my 110" screen. I need a way to hide my HDMI cable too - surface mount. Busting drywall is really not an option for me.


----------



## wootpiggy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8310#post_24591250
> 
> 
> Here is mine.



That looks incredible!


I'm actually in the process of building units for under my screen right now but i took down my TV because I plan on solely using the projector in that room.


----------



## wootpiggy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsdec*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8340#post_24592102
> 
> 
> ... I need a way to hide my HDMI cable too - surface mount. Busting drywall is really not an option for me.



So what are you thinking? Using a cable cover?


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsdec*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8340_60#post_24592102
> 
> 
> Funny you mention valance. I was thinking about somehow building something to hide that black screen housing.
> 
> 
> I just bought the BenQ projector mount on-line..should be here tomorrow. The pole distances (16-22") is perfect for my 9 foot ceiling and my 110" screen. I need a way to hide my HDMI cable too - surface mount. Busting drywall is really not an option for me.



I ended up cutting a small hole for the double gang box at the PJ. Then at the wall behind the screen I ran the wiring up through a hole there over (11 ft) to where the PJ is. I used a long PVC pipe to fish the pull string. I can't get to that part of the attic so that's the wayI had to do it. Not really busting drywall.


Then my wires are in a wire channel down the wall behind the curtain. The power wire plugs into my battery backup. I did this so my screen and PJ are protected. Also if I have loss of power I can shut my PJ down properly.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wootpiggy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8340_60#post_24592236
> 
> 
> That looks incredible!
> 
> 
> I'm actually in the process of building units for under my screen right now but i took down my TV because I plan on solely using the projector in that room.



With this still being out main living room I wanted the tv to for normal viewing. Then have the screen for events and movie nights. Next purchase is for Oppo 103d. This way I can plug my cable box into the Oppo and feed it out to the TV and PJ. Kind of a splitter bonus too. Right now I only have my bluray in hdmi 1 and xbox 360 in hdmi 2, got to have priorities.


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8340#post_24592350
> 
> 
> I ended up cutting a small hole for the double gang box at the PJ. Then at the wall behind the screen I ran the wiring up through a hole there over (11 ft) to where the PJ is. I used a long PVC pipe to fish the pull string. I can't get to that part of the attic so that's the wayI had to do it. Not really busting drywall.
> 
> 
> Then my wires are in a wire channel down the wall behind the curtain. The power wire plugs into my battery backup. I did this so my screen and PJ are protected. Also if I have loss of power I can shut my PJ down properly.



You are way handier than I am. I'm like Tooltime Tim. My wife is laughing at me 1/2 the time from my mishaps.


I would have liked to fish the wire but my joists run perpendicular to the long side of my family room. I'll just have to use a wire channel..oh well.


----------



## bori

Do u guys put the lens cover on when not using projector


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8340#post_24593502
> 
> 
> Do u guys put the lens cover on when not using projector



No. I think in general people don't, plus it would get annoying adjusting the focus everytime you go to watch a movie.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8340#post_24593510
> 
> 
> No. I think in general people don't, plus it would get annoying adjusting the focus everytime you go to watch a movie.




Thats what I thought. So got it set up and picture looks great. Might need a little treaking but other that that for less then 1000 dollars for screen and projector this is an amazing value.


----------



## wootpiggy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8300_100#post_24592364
> 
> 
> 
> With this still being out main living room I wanted the tv to for normal viewing. Then have the screen for events and movie nights. Next purchase is for Oppo 103d. This way I can plug my cable box into the Oppo and feed it out to the TV and PJ. Kind of a splitter bonus too. Right now I only have my bluray in hdmi 1 and xbox 360 in hdmi 2, got to have priorities.


Random question... who do you have for cable? 

 

I have Comcast and their android app allows me to access everything without the additional cable box. So I bought  this . It allows me to leave one thing connected to the projector and stream all of my media from my Plex server, Netflix, AND Comcast. So I only have one tiny little box next to my projector that is about 4"x4"x1". I'm still on the fence as to whether I even prefer the roku/cable box setup that I have in my bedroom even though I like the roku to stream from Plex slightly better.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wootpiggy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8340_60#post_24593617
> 
> 
> Random question... who do you have for cable?
> 
> 
> I have Comcast and their android app allows me to access everything without the additional cable box. So I bought  this . It allows me to leave one thing connected to the projector and stream all of my media from my Plex server, Netflix, AND Comcast. So I only have one tiny little box next to my projector that is about 4"x4"x1". I'm still on the fence as to whether I even prefer the roku/cable box setup that I have in my bedroom even though I like the roku to stream from Plex slightly better.



I have Comcast too. I have not heard about that item before.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8340_60#post_24593502
> 
> 
> Do u guys put the lens cover on when not using projector



I removed mine from the projector and threw it in the box. I'm trying to find someone to sew a cover kind of like a Christmas tree skirt with the hole in the middle.


----------



## Stilletto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8310#post_24590731
> 
> 
> I bought a used mount for my projector. It didn't come with the screws. Does anyone know what screws size the BenQ used?



I would like to know this too...


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stilletto*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8340_60#post_24594140
> 
> 
> I would like to know this too...



Page 55 of the manual.

http://www.projectorcentral.com/pdf/projector_manual_7265.pdf


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stilletto*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8340#post_24594140
> 
> 
> I would like to know this too...



M4


----------



## wootpiggy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8300_100#post_24593891
> 
> 
> 
> I have Comcast too. I have not heard about that item before.


I don't think most people have. I came across one by chance about a year and a half ago and then have upgraded multiple times. They're super inexpensive and function exactly like the latest of android phones. I've set up both my dad and mother-in-law with them and they use them for almost everything, including their comcast. Saves us at least $10 a month on cable boxes and they are so relatively inexpensive and I've upgraded a couple times so I have them hooked up to every tv in my house.


----------



## Cerberus83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wootpiggy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8340#post_24594620
> 
> 
> I don't think most people have. I came across one by chance about a year and a half ago and then have upgraded multiple times. They're super inexpensive and function exactly like the latest of android phones. I've set up both my dad and mother-in-law with them and they use them for almost everything, including their comcast. Saves us at least $10 a month on cable boxes and they are so relatively inexpensive and I've upgraded a couple times so I have them hooked up to every tv in my house.



Wait.. it actually *replaced* your cable box? Do you still retain all of the functionality of the box? I'm assuming you can't DVR, correct?


So how does it work? You need to have it linked to your phone (app) to stream the content or..? More info please


----------



## DekPM19

What size screen do you use if you sit about 13' back from the screen?

Allen


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DekPM19*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8340#post_24596214
> 
> 
> What size screen do you use if you sit about 13' back from the screen?
> 
> Allen



i think it's personal preference and and ur room dimensions will allow. I currently sit around 12feet and I have 100 inch.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DekPM19*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8340#post_24596214
> 
> 
> What size screen do you use if you sit about 13' back from the screen?
> 
> Allen


I currently sit around 10-11 feet and use 120" and if I could I would go 135" but again person choice.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DekPM19*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8340#post_24596214
> 
> 
> What size screen do you use if you sit about 13' back from the screen?
> 
> Allen


About 118" diagonal 16:9 screen will meet THX specifications to give you a 'center of theater' feel.


If you like sitting a bit closer in the theater, then go a bit larger - 130" or even larger if you like being really close. If you like sitting in the back of the theater then bring it down to 110" or 100" if you would like.


But, the baseline is that your eyes to screen distance is about 1.5x the screen width. Or, the inverse - the screen width is equal to .66 times your viewing distance. That's screen width, not diagonal. Then, figure out the diagonal from that distance.


It works out to about 9" of diagonal for each foot of viewing distance using a 16:9 screen.


----------



## schmidtwi

135" diagonal @ 11.5 feet. It's all about personal preference. My personal preference is BIG...


----------



## bluer101

8 ft from 100 and I could go bigger.


----------



## bori

What do you guys are doing to improve the blacks and the screen door effect?


----------



## bori

I used the settings i saw in sound and vision. Did it quick so I can use it will be calibrating it my self when I get a chance.


----------



## schmidtwi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8340#post_24597273
> 
> 
> What do you guys are doing to improve the blacks and the screen door effect?



SDE?


If you have SDE with this unit, you are way too close.


Blacks?


Buy HD DVE and calibrate black level properly.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schmidtwi*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8340#post_24597493
> 
> 
> SDE?
> 
> 
> If you have SDE with this unit, you are way too close.
> 
> 
> Blacks?
> 
> 
> Buy HD DVE and calibrate black level properly.




it shows during very white parts on the screen.


----------



## THe_Flash

Speaking of calibrating, I don't think anyone weighed in on my post a few pages back. Have you calibrated with 4:4:4 color and HDMI set to PC? Set to video? Both? It seems as though the PC signal more easily produces shadow details, but may in turn be a more greyer black.


----------



## Bachelor

I'm using 4:4:4 and I believe it is Video not PC. Is this set in the bluray player or on the benq? I did set the gamma to 2.4. I'm using an eye one sensor with HCFR. I can post my settings in full once i have them in front of me.


----------



## schmidtwi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8340#post_24597534
> 
> 
> Speaking of calibrating, I don't think anyone weighed in on my post a few pages back. Have you calibrated with 4:4:4 color and HDMI set to PC? Set to video? Both? It seems as though the PC signal more easily produces shadow details, but may in turn be a more greyer black.



My HTPC is set for RGB 4:4:4, HDMI out to AVR, then AVR to W1070. I use HD DVE for black level calibration. I use the HTPC for BD (Power DVD), TV (WMC) & Internet Streaming. Also have XBOX and Roku, but don't notice much difference in the black levels or shadow details between different inputs.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8340#post_24597530
> 
> 
> it shows during very white parts on the screen.



I'm surprised - how big is your screen & how far back do you sit? As I mentioned in an earlier post, I have a 135" diagonal screen (1.1 white) & sit at 11.5' - with no SDE.


----------



## bori

I have a 100 inch screen and I set around 11ft away. Maybe I need to tweak some settings. Can some of you guys post your settings?


----------



## DekPM19

Thanks for all of the how far back you sit from the screen I will be about 13' back and I am going from a 50" kuro to around 110" to start off with. I had bought a 75" LCD and I knew I wanted bigger, the 80" I wanted cost four times what this set up will cost me. So iam going to try this set up I want buy until I get back from vacation in June by then we got new furniture and I am going to paint the wall a dark grey. I am not going to paint the. Ceiling until I have had sometime with the projector and watch some football (Go FSU). Thanks to all for the information so far.

Allen


----------



## schmidtwi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8370#post_24597707
> 
> 
> I have a 100 inch screen and I set around 11ft away. Maybe I need to tweak some settings. Can some of you guys post your settings?



What is your source? Is your source output 1080p 60Hz? Set your W1070 input to Auto, and check the "Info" to make sure it's 1080p


----------



## flint723




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8370#post_24597707
> 
> 
> I have a 100 inch screen and I set around 11ft away. Maybe I need to tweak some settings. Can some of you guys post your settings?


Wow, if you can see screen door at 1080p on a 100" screen from 11 feet away, you have some good eyes.  I can see it from 6 feet away on my 120" screen...


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8340_60#post_24597530
> 
> 
> it shows during very white parts on the screen.



Maybe you are seeing hot spotting or sparkles with white.


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bachelor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8340#post_24597579
> 
> 
> I'm using 4:4:4 and I believe it is Video not PC. Is this set in the bluray player or on the benq? I did set the gamma to 2.4.


The HDMI setting is on the BenQ. I also have my gamma at 2.4. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Stilletto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cerberus83*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8340#post_24595561
> 
> 
> Wait.. it actually *replaced* your cable box? Do you still retain all of the functionality of the box? I'm assuming you can't DVR, correct?
> 
> 
> So how does it work? You need to have it linked to your phone (app) to stream the content or..? More info please



I THINK that this means that everything is streaming now....


----------



## bori

I need advice. My picture gets really grainy during dark scenes. How can I resolve this. It's not grainy during bright scenes. I am watching a blu ray.


----------



## schmidtwi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8370#post_24598300
> 
> 
> I need advice. My picture gets really grainy during dark scenes. How can I resolve this. It's not grainy during bright scenes. I am watching a blu ray.



Sorry bori - I didn't think you were serious having SDE on white scenes and grainy on dark scenes. I saw you have an Elite screen - some of the older models had severe hot spotting that could possibly cause what you're seeing.


I had one of those old Elite screens, I took pictures and contacted Elite - they replaced it with a new model at no charge.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schmidtwi*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8370#post_24598451
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, I think I fed the troll...



i am serious. I just bought the 1070 just trying to make sure I can resolve this with a setting adjustments


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8370#post_24598459
> 
> 
> i am serious. I just bought the 1070 just trying to make sure I can resolve this with a setting adjustments


If viewing a dark scene in a movie, you may want to find out if the movie you are watching is grainy in the dark scenes. It is common for films to be very grainy, especially in dark scenes, so you aren't necessarily seeing a digital artifact induced by the projector, but you may be seeing a digital artifact inherent to the movie itself.


You may want to ask in the film forums section about films which have dark scenes which are known to not have a lot of digital noise. The BenQ is pretty well regarded as not having a lot of projector injected noise in dark scenes, but that must be help up against the reality of it being an entry level model.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8370#post_24598463
> 
> 
> If viewing a dark scene in a movie, you may want to find out if the movie you are watching is grainy in the dark scenes. It is common for films to be very grainy, especially in dark scenes, so you aren't necessarily seeing a digital artifact induced by the projector, but you may be seeing a digital artifact inherent to the movie itself.
> 
> 
> You may want to ask in the film forums section about films which have dark scenes which are known to not have a lot of digital noise. The BenQ is pretty well regarded as not having a lot of projector injected noise in dark scenes, but that must be help up against the reality of it being an entry level model.





Better yet can you please recommend a couple of movies that have dark scenes that don't look grainy? So I can confirm this is a movie issue. Please I love this projector just want to make sure I have a good refurbished one.


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8370#post_24598477
> 
> 
> Better yet can you please recommend a couple of movies that have dark scenes that don't look grainy? So I can confirm this is a movie issue. Please I love this projector just want to make sure I have a good refurbished one.


An old movie that was excellent for night scenes was True Lies... The first few minutes were excellent.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ellisr63*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8370#post_24598483
> 
> 
> An old movie that was excellent for night scenes was True Lies... The first few minutes were excellent.




How about the Dark Knight?


----------



## MBaran

My lamp timer did not reset going to 1.08... any idea why? Still has 1776 hours on it like before.


Also, what's the consensus on best place to get a replacement lamp. Lots of the ones on ebay look not 100% legit, or the part number is slightly off...


Thanks!


----------



## bori

OK just tried the movie on my 65 inch TV and the same movie looked worse on that TV. So I tried the latest EVIL DEAD. Which had plenty of dark scenes and they looked great. So I was wrong nothing wrong with projector. It was the source bluray. By the way the movie was Paranormal Activity the marked one. Thanks guys for the help


----------



## bori

Really loving this projector. Money well spent.


----------



## bori

Sorry guys for the dark scenes issue. Started to panic a bit. Should of checked other movies.


----------



## bori

I used these settings picture looks great now.

http://www.avforums.com/threads/benq-w1070-reviewer%C2%92s-recommended-best-settings.1761516/


----------



## detzx

Any help getting the 12v trigger to work? I have an elite screen that has cat5 out and it gives you a red and green wire. The BenQ has a mono jack so I striped one and it has a blue, red and bare wire. I've tried all kinds of combos but it's not working. Plus testing it a ***** since when I shut it down it takes a few minutes to actually shut down. Is there an easier way to test this? Any ideas on what wires to use? Do I have to turn it on or something?


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *detzx*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8340_60#post_24598951
> 
> 
> Any help getting the 12v trigger to work? I have an elite screen that has cat5 out and it gives you a red and green wire. The BenQ has a mono jack so I striped one and it has a blue, red and bare wire. I've tried all kinds of combos but it's not working. Plus testing it a ***** since when I shut it down it takes a few minutes to actually shut down. Is there an easier way to test this? Any ideas on what wires to use? Do I have to turn it on or something?



Easier way to test is with a 9 volt battery but I will go one step further for you. Here is a diagram of the pin out. You say you have 3 wires on the mono jack then you have a stereo jack not mono. Go to radio shack and they sell a mono 3.5 or 1/8 mini plug. It will come with 2 bare end wires. Then get yourself a Ethernet cable to pug into the screens port and long enough to reach you projector. Cut the end off the Ethernet and wire white/brown to the tip wire of the mono plug, that would be positive. Then wire the brown to the sleeve wire of the mono plug, this would be negative. But before you connect the mono to the Ethernet you can take the 9 volt battery and test the bare wires. Or if you want before you get any product take the pigtail that was supplied and use the red and green wires to test if you screen works with 12 volt to make sure it's not defective. Btw: the screen accepts 5-12 volt.


Let me know.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8340_60#post_24598650
> 
> 
> Sorry guys for the dark scenes issue. Started to panic a bit. Should of checked other movies.



You did the right thing by checking on another tv. Remember, crap in crap out no matter what. Some movies are filmed to have grain. A old but good movie for grain is 3 Kings with George Clooney and Mark Walberg.


----------



## wootpiggy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cerberus83*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8340#post_24595561
> 
> 
> Wait.. it actually *replaced* your cable box? Do you still retain all of the functionality of the box? I'm assuming you can't DVR, correct?
> 
> 
> So how does it work? You need to have it linked to your phone (app) to stream the content or..? More info please



Do you have any android devices? That might help to explain. I still have one box that is the dvr but all the other TVs have an android box.


I will put a video on my Dropbox today to show what I'm doing


----------



## jsil

Hi guy's thinking about getting this projector but need some help. I'm looking at a distance of 16' from my 106" screen would this work thanks.


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsil*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8370#post_24599326
> 
> 
> Hi guy's thinking about getting this projector but need some help. I'm looking at a distance of 16' from my 106" screen would this work thanks.



11.5 feet back is the MAX back you can go to get a 106 inch image... 16 feet back is a minimum of 146 fully zoomed out


----------



## detzx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8370#post_24598998
> 
> 
> Easier way to test is with a 9 volt battery but I will go one step further for you. Here is a diagram of the pin out. You say you have 3 wires on the mono jack then you have a stereo jack not mono. Go to radio shack and they sell a mono 3.5 or 1/8 mini plug. It will come with 2 bare end wires. Then get yourself a Ethernet cable to pug into the screens port and long enough to reach you projector. Cut the end off the Ethernet and wire white/brown to the tip wire of the mono plug, that would be positive. Then wire the brown to the sleeve wire of the mono plug, this would be negative. But before you connect the mono to the Ethernet you can take the 9 volt battery and test the bare wires. Or if you want before you get any product take the pigtail that was supplied and use the red and green wires to test if you screen works with 12 volt to make sure it's not defective. Btw: the screen accepts 5-12 volt.
> 
> 
> Let me know.



Awesome, thanks. If I buy just a normal mono can I just cut one end? If so what colors would be there and how do they match up? I don't see the mono to base wires at RS.


Edit: I can't even find mono, they're all stereo. Surely I can do this with a stereo cable?


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *detzx*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8340_60#post_24599350
> 
> 
> Awesome, thanks. If I buy just a normal mono can I just cut one end? If so what colors would be there and how do they match up? I don't see the mono to base wires at RS.
> 
> 
> Edit: I can't even find mono, they're all stereo. Surely I can do this with a stereo cable?



I know radio shack carries it. It is a mono male end with 2 wire on the other. I would advise against the stereo. I bought a stereo cable to try. I was just unplugging the 3.5 to test up and down while the pj was on. I must have grounded out part of the stereo sleeve and caused the pj to shut down and it needed to be unplugged. After reading it is a fail safe shut down.


If you use any 3.5 mono when you cut the end off you will have a center wire which is positive or called tip. Then the shielding wire which warped the center with be negative or sleeve. If you have the radio shack close by just go there and ask. I can't find it online but a few weeks ago I saw it there. The employee pointed it out. I decided not to do the trigger as sometimes we leave the screen down for a day or so if we are going to keep using it. Better than up down up down.


----------



## Cerberus83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wootpiggy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8370#post_24599222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cerberus83*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8340#post_24595561
> 
> 
> Wait.. it actually *replaced* your cable box? Do you still retain all of the functionality of the box? I'm assuming you can't DVR, correct?
> 
> 
> So how does it work? You need to have it linked to your phone (app) to stream the content or..? More info please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any android devices? That might help to explain. I still have one box that is the dvr but all the other TVs have an android box.
> 
> 
> I will put a video on my Dropbox today to show what I'm doing
Click to expand...


Yes I do. The reason why I ask is bc I'm trying to find the way to get rid of my box and stop paying those crooks $10 to rent it. I know one can get a tuner that requires the card (you get it form your cable co), but it does not really replace the box since it has to be hooked up to another device (such a Xbox, ps3, PC, etc). What I'm looking for is a standalone device and it sound like this may be it...


Looking forward to the video... thx!


----------



## wootpiggy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cerberus83*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8300_100#post_24600450
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do. The reason why I ask is bc I'm trying to find the way to get rid of my box and stop paying those crooks $10 to rent it. I know one can get a tuner that requires the card (you get it form your cable co), but it does not really replace the box since it has to be hooked up to another device (such a Xbox, ps3, PC, etc). What I'm looking for is a standalone device and it sound like this may be it...
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the video... thx!


Basically all you need is the Xfinity TV Go app. It allows you to watch live tv for quite a few channels and all of the OnDemand content. I just noticed tonight not all channels are available, but all the ones my wife and I watch are on there. And the OnDemand catalogue is keeping up with almost all the shows we watch on top of that.

 

Here is the video of the app in use.


----------



## bori

I was worried that my projection screen falls in front of my center speaker. Thought I would need an acoustic screen. Now that I have tried it ever thing sounds perfect no issues at all.


----------



## kreeturez

*A Cautionary Tale about Dust Blobs*


After just over a year of extremely happy use of this projector, I encountered the dreaded 'waving-dust-blob' issue. I solved that one issue but produced another dust-related issue in the process.


This was the same day as a clean-up of the projector-room; which did yield some dust but shouldn't have affected the ceiling-mounted projector...


As a warning to other users, I'm going to summarize both what I did, *indicating with asterisks (*) what you should never do.* (Some of which I did myself.)


Right off the bat I'll say this: whilst DLP projectors normally have a partially-sealed light path (from the color wheel to the main lens); in the case of the W1070, this is only partially true for two reasons:

The lamp and lamp assembly is ventilated for cooling purposes and for this reason cannot be sealed; so dust is expected to accumulate here. Fortunately, removing the lamp is simple on this projector and cleaning it simple as well.
However, we'd expect dust-sealing from the color wheel onwards (through to the main output lens) since this is standard for DLP projectors.

Alas, this is *not the* case with the W1070 - or at least not on my specific unit (a Feb-2013 built, HW Rev 1.03). It appears that there is a deficit of dust-sealing beneath the lens assembly; making it vulnerable to dust accumulation which can produce dust spots that wreck the projected image.



*The Story*


Last night we noticed a 'waving' aberration at the bottom-center of the image. It was very obvious on bright scenes and extremely distracting.

It looked like this (I've highlighted the affected region):
 



Because it was moving ('waving') constantly, it was extremely noticeable.


This is an issue I've seen reported here before and the reaction is normally to RMA back to BenQ; but I'm a few weeks out of warranty so that's not a real option for me.


Also since it was both moving/waving and gently changing color, I could be pretty certain that it was:
In the path of airflow; and
In front of the color wheel (were it behind the color wheel, it probably would've been both static in movement and not changing color)


This narrowed it down to either dust (or the like) around the lamp assembly (in the light-path); or around the opening of the color wheel. Since the lamp assembly is easy to remove and the color wheel is visible when doing so, there should be no warranty issues with giving the assembly a clean.


So that's what I did. Following the manual, I opened up the lamp compartment and removed the lamp assembly:
 


The assembly looked like this:
 


The opening of the color wheel looked like this:
 


..as you can see, the wheel was on the blue segment!











After relatively careful inspection of the lamp assembly, I didn't notice any obvious strings of dust (and the specs of dust on the actual bulb reflector were certainly not the cause of the issue I was seeing). It was evening so I was using artificial light; so it's possible there was more dust than I could clearly see *(* BAD IDEA: NEVER ATTEMPT ANY REPAIR/MAINTENANCE WITHOUT PROPER, BRIGHT, SUNLIGHT! *)*


Using camera-cleaning-safe, low-velocity canned air (*that I had verified - by spraying onto a mirror - left no marks, streaks or liquid!*), I gently - from a distance - sprayed the lamp assembly - whilst it was removed from the projector *(* NEVER DO THIS WHILST THE ASSEMBLY IS STILL IN THE PROJECTOR!! *)*; including the bulb itself via the ventilation holes. A bit of dust did emerge; but it didn't appear to be much.



And this is where I went wrong: having seemingly had little luck with cleaning out the removed lamp assembly, I gently blew around the opening of the projector itself with the canned air; in the general direction of the color wheel opening where the lamp would normally sit *(* NEVER DO THIS! *)*. A lot of dust emerged; so although the opening appeared to be clean to the naked eye, there was likely dust around this region that was causing the issue. I had thought that provided I ensured that there was no airflow that could cause dust to slip behind the color wheel, I was safe. *(* WRONG! The W1070'S LIGHT PATH IS NOT PROPERLY SEALED! *)*


After allowing the dust to fall out of the opening and onto the ground (I did this whilst it was upside down), I was satisfied that I'd resolved the issue.

And I was right: placing the assembly back into the projector; closing the cover and powering it up with a bright image displayed, immediately I could see the 'waving' aberration was gone. Score!
*Until we put on a dark scene: and now I could see dust-spots (shade-above-black circles) throughout the image*. There were half-a-dozen of these or more; and they wrecked any dark scene.

Adjusting the focus of the projector on a black scene (eco-blank), I could bring these into focus: they looked like stars in the night sky. Disaster.


I powered off, waited for the lamp to cool, removed it again, and inspected it: it looked perfect.


I then did the standard 'dust-behind-the-lens' detection test: I shone a flashlight through the color-wheel opening ('simulating' the bulb); and looked through the front lens like a microscope: and lo-and-behold, the same pattern of stars was visible.

Doing so, I also noticed a fortune of light leaking from beneath the lens assembly, *indicating the bottom of the assembly is not properly dust-sealed.*

This is either a design-flaw (on older models like mine perhaps?) or a manufacturing defect; since the light-path from the color-wheel onwards should be sealed in a DLP projector.


So what had happened? My gentle blowing around the region where the lamp housing sits had successfully removed the dust from in front of the light-path causing the original issue, but re-settled it in the poorly-sealed lens assembly; causing this new issue.


Once again, the dust-behind-the-lens issue is one that I've seen reported on this model several times before (but not recently); so I'm hoping this is an issue that BenQ has addressed in newer hardware revisions of the projector. There's no easy way to correct this either, since the lens-assembly is within the projector itself and not user-accessible - so it needs to be sent in.


The lessons learned are thus:

If you experience either my original dust-around-the-lamp issue or my later dust-in-the-lens issue, and you're still in warranty, RMA it back to BenQ.
If you experience my original dust-around-the-lamp issue and are out of warranty, there's little risk in removing the lamp assembly and giving it a clean (whilst it's removed from the projector!); provided you do so in a manner that doesn't produce streaking or leave further dirt.
Do not assume the light-path from color-wheel to lens is sealed. It isn't. This means that any form of cleaning within the projector itself should be done in a localized manner; and without any methods that might shift dust around in an uncontrolled fashion (meaning compressed air is out of the question).



I've contacted the seller of my projector (I purchased via a reseller) to see if I can arrange a repair: but since I'm just a few weeks out of warranty, I suspect it's going to cost me.



In the meantime, let this be a cautionary tale to all about the perils of dealing with dust within any projector!


----------



## Cerberus83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wootpiggy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8370#post_24601136
> 
> 
> Basically all you need is the Xfinity TV Go app. It allows you to watch live tv for quite a few channels and all of the OnDemand content. I just noticed tonight not all channels are available, but all the ones my wife and I watch are on there. And the OnDemand catalogue is keeping up with almost all the shows we watch on top of that.
> 
> Here is the video of the app in use.



That's awesome!! Looks like this is exactly what I have been looking for: not paying the rental fee for the TWC box, yet still be able to watch cable (vs. Roku/Amazon, etc)


Three quick questions:

1. Can you hook this up directly to the receiver vs. BenQ?

2. Can it be hidden behind the wall and you can still use it?

3. Can it be used by Harmony remote?


----------



## Morkeleb

kreeturez great write up. I had a speck of dust on my original unit with a build date of March 2013. My replacement unit has a build date of October 2013. So far the newer unit has been great but I haven't used it much thus far.


----------



## DekPM19

Doing some measuring and drawing at a 110" screen what is the best distance from the screen to mount the pj? Also looking at building a new stand to go under it does the bottom of the screen at 21.5" off the floor sound right?

Thanks

Allen


----------



## bluer101

Just figured I would show my screen valance now completed.


----------



## bori

I like that how did you make it? Can u post more pics? Is that and electric screen? If so are u using a trigger to lower screen?


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8400_60#post_24604004
> 
> 
> I like that how did you make it? Can u post more pics? Is that and electric screen? If so are u using a trigger to lower screen?



Here is the whole build thread. I do not use the trigger as of now, but I have a made cable just incase for later. I like to leave the screen down so the trigger would not be good right now.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1526213/tv-projector-screen-console-build/0_60#post_24603823


----------



## bluer101

Seeing I'm pretty much done for now here are some screen shots. They are rom an iphone right now so not the greatest. Default cinema settings lamp Eco and FW 1.08.


----------



## bori

Excellent job


----------



## d19racing


·         
http://www.avsforum.com/u/7917693/cheyc

·         CheYC

·        

·          

·         offline

·         531 Posts. Joined 1/2008

·         Location: Philadelphia, PA

·         Thumbs Up: 28

Quote:

Originally Posted by *d19racing*  http://www.avsforum.com/t/1435626/b...y-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7860#post_24369473 


There has to be some setting issue cause how else can I explain that *amazing 3D  POP OUT  EFFECT* for 3d movies from my *Comcast cable on SBS 1080i/60hz*


And not having *Zero 3D  POP OUT  EFFECT* when playing *3D Blue Ray* movies from my *PS3 on FramePacking @ 1080P/24hz*




Unless movies like Pacific Rim, Avatar, or Tangled have *No Pop out Effect at all* ...


But I'm thinking its gotta be something else ????  Any to do with *"Nvidia card or FramePacking @ 1080P/24hz setting"* in projector/ or any other PS3 setting ? 


Using True Depth 3D Glasses, work very well on the cable format atleast.... ? 

Again, purchase a blu ray that you know has significant popout and test it (ones that you've already seen on comcast or the ones I quoted earlier). The films you're listing there have VERY little to no pop out from what I recall. There is no setting on the PS3 that will change what you're seeing right now. I have a PS3 as my blu ray player and have no problems with 3D.

 

 

·         
http://www.avsforum.com/u/8526302/d19racing

·         d19racing

·        

·          

·         *online*

·         11 Posts. Joined 2/2014

·         Thumbs Up:  10

Thanks again  CheYC , & all other who have provided helpful insight towards my issue. 

 

I shall do as advised. Will buy *Journey to the Mysterious Island 2 on 3D Blue Ray* and see *if it plays the same way (displays 3D Pops Pout Effect) as it does when played from my Comcast Cable.*

 

*Will post my findings after comparing them. *

 

Finally I got to compare the same movies to my previously explained problem. Listed below are my findings.

 

*Pacific Rim 3D* has *amazing 3D Pop Out  Effects* when played from my *Comcast Cable (via HBO on Demand) in the following format auto-detected by PJ - 3D Side By Side 1080i/60hz*


And the Same movie *3D Blu Ray* has *No **3D Pop Out Effect* at all when played from my *PS3 (updated firmware) in the following format auto-detected by PJ - 3D FramePacking @ 1080P/24hz.*

 

*So I called BEN Q Customer Support and since my PJ in under warranty they advised to send it in and advised that they will upgrade my PJ Firmware from 1.6 (current) to 1.8*

*and this should fix the above stated issue, I am sending in my PJ as its just 3 months old where in I am required to package my PJ and BEN Q will only pay for shipping To & From.*

 

*However Not Sure the firmware upgrade will fix this issue. Any one else with similar problem/ advice???? Thanks.*


----------



## THe_Flash

I don't recall seeing anyone mention 3D improvements via firmware aside from the different formats supported. Pacific Rim 3D looks pretty spectacular on my setup. There isn't a lot of pop-out, but the amount of depth offered on this disc should be pretty noticeable.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d19racing*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8400#post_24605970
> 
> 
> ·
> http://www.avsforum.com/u/7917693/cheyc
> 
> 
> 
> ·         CheYC
> 
> 
> 
> ·
> 
> 
> 
> ·
> 
> 
> 
> ·         offline
> 
> 
> 
> ·         531 Posts. Joined 1/2008
> 
> 
> 
> ·         Location: Philadelphia, PA
> 
> 
> 
> ·         Thumbs Up: 28
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d19racing*  http://www.avsforum.com/t/1435626/b...y-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7860#post_24369473
> 
> 
> 
> There has to be some setting issue cause how else can I explain that *amazing 3D  POP OUT  EFFECT* for 3d movies from my *Comcast cable on SBS 1080i/60hz*
> 
> 
> 
> And not having *Zero 3D  POP OUT  EFFECT* when playing *3D Blue Ray* movies from my *PS3 on FramePacking @ 1080P/24hz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless movies like Pacific Rim, Avatar, or Tangled have *No Pop out Effect at all* ...
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm thinking its gotta be something else ????  Any to do with *"Nvidia card or FramePacking @ 1080P/24hz setting"* in projector/ or any other PS3 setting ?
> 
> 
> 
> Using True Depth 3D Glasses, work very well on the cable format atleast.... ?
> 
> 
> 
> Again, purchase a blu ray that you know has significant popout and test it (ones that you've already seen on comcast or the ones I quoted earlier). The films you're listing there have VERY little to no pop out from what I recall. There is no setting on the PS3 that will change what you're seeing right now. I have a PS3 as my blu ray player and have no problems with 3D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ·
> http://www.avsforum.com/u/8526302/d19racing
> 
> 
> 
> ·         d19racing
> 
> 
> 
> ·
> 
> 
> 
> ·
> 
> 
> 
> ·         *online*
> 
> 
> 
> ·         11 Posts. Joined 2/2014
> 
> 
> 
> ·         Thumbs Up:  10
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again  CheYC , & all other who have provided helpful insight towards my issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shall do as advised. Will buy *Journey to the Mysterious Island 2 on 3D Blue Ray* and see *if it plays the same way (displays 3D Pops Pout Effect) as it does when played from my Comcast Cable.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Will post my findings after comparing them. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I got to compare the same movies to my previously explained problem. Listed below are my findings.
> 
> *Pacific Rim 3D* has *amazing 3D Pop Out  Effects* when played from my *Comcast Cable (via HBO on Demand) in the following format auto-detected by PJ - 3D Side By Side 1080i/60hz*
> 
> 
> 
> And the Same movie *3D Blu Ray* has *No **3D Pop Out Effect* at all when played from my *PS3 (updated firmware) in the following format auto-detected by PJ - 3D FramePacking @ 1080P/24hz.*
> 
> *So I called BEN Q Customer Support and since my PJ in under warranty they advised to send it in and advised that they will upgrade my PJ Firmware from 1.6 (current) to 1.8*
> *and this should fix the above stated issue, I am sending in my PJ as its just 3 months old where in I am required to package my PJ and BEN Q will only pay for shipping To & From.*
> 
> *However Not Sure the firmware upgrade will fix this issue. Any one else with similar problem/ advice???? Thanks.*



I am guessing that the polarity is reversed with frame packing. See if it can be changed with the button on the glasses. There was one firmware updated that did help with side by side 3d but I think it was before 106.


----------



## Scottathon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8400_100#post_24601682
> 
> *A Cautionary Tale about Dust Blobs*
> 
> 
> After just over a year of extremely happy use of this projector, I encountered the dreaded 'waving-dust-blob' issue. I solved that one issue but produced another dust-related issue in the process.
> 
> 
> This was the same day as a clean-up of the projector-room; which did yield some dust but shouldn't have affected the ceiling-mounted projector...
> 
> 
> ...!



Thank you for posting this. I have been having the same issue of dust blobs ruining my black levels, and I am also out of warranty. I'm tempted to try disassembling the projector to clean it out, but I'm hesitant since I've never done something like that before.


----------



## Rew452

Sometime before Christmas someone posted a guide to open the w1070 and clean the light engine and it's mirrors. I had it bookmarked but have somehow lost it. It had a pictorial to help with dis-assembly and cleaning. The dust blobs are usually on the mirrors. Although the light engine is protected there are areas were dust can creep in.


Now as well as myself there seems to be more people needing this info. So please help me find it.


I have a feeling it was a link to another forum but don't remember which.


Rew


----------



## wootpiggy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cerberus83*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8400_100#post_24601903
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome!! Looks like this is exactly what I have been looking for: not paying the rental fee for the TWC box, yet still be able to watch cable (vs. Roku/Amazon, etc)
> 
> 
> Three quick questions:
> 
> 1. Can you hook this up directly to the receiver vs. BenQ?
> 
> 2. Can it be hidden behind the wall and you can still use it?
> 
> 3. Can it be used by Harmony remote?


1. Definitely. I've run it through my receiver most often (Sony DA5500ES) and it works better through the receiver because you have more options with sound in other apps like Plex.

2. Behind the wall is tricky. If you get one of the models with bluetooth, absolutely. I use a Lofree MT-200 or a Lenovo N5902 Remote with mine so that works as well. However, the remote that comes with it uses IR.

3. You'd have to use an IR repeater if you wanted it to be hidden, but my harmony had no problem learning the commands from the remote that came with it. I personally prefer to use the other two I have listed though since they have the keyboards built into them.

 

Another option that I have used that might work for you is this... I bought a netbook on ebay with a broken screen that the HDMI out still worked for $25. I then did a fresh install of Linux and used it for Plex and accessed Comcast through the browser. They both have their pros and cons... The computer obviously has a little more that it can do (for example, I have it set up as the DVR for my security cameras) but the Android is way easier and sadly faster.


----------



## Cerberus83

Thanks!! I will look into Lofree MT-200 (is it back-lit?).


I'm putting all of my media behind the wall in a closet and I just bought Harmony Ultimate as I am hoping to hide all the devices. But to your point, I would need the mouse and a keyboard (to search titles at least).


----------



## bori

If my BenQ calculator said I needed to mount from ceiling 7inches. What's the min and Max I could be off with the vertical lens shift?


----------



## Charlie97L

Hey, looking to pick this up as an upgrade to my aging ae900u in a room that's not totally light controlled/blacked out. Good choice?


I see a couple units listed as factory sealed/refurbished but they aren't being sold by benq. Worth saving the 65 bucks or am I asking for a headache?


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charlie97L*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8400#post_24612552
> 
> 
> Hey, looking to pick this up as an upgrade to my aging ae900u in a room that's not totally light controlled/blacked out. Good choice?
> 
> 
> I see a couple units listed as factory sealed/refurbished but they aren't being sold by benq. Worth saving the 65 bucks or am I asking for a headache?


For $65 in savings, it's not at all worth it. I bought my W1070 for $800 brand new, so they have sales and can be had for a very good price from time to time.


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8400#post_24612932
> 
> 
> For $65 in savings, it's not at all worth it. I bought my W1070 for $800 brand new, so they have sales and can be had for a very good price from time to time.



Agreed. When you see the refurb for $677 sold thru BenQ, it's worth the savings but otherwise going new is better.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsdec*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8400#post_24613328
> 
> 
> Agreed. When you see the refurb for $677 sold thru BenQ, it's worth the savings but otherwise going new is better.




+1 the one I got from BenQ looked brand new. No where on the box says refurbished. Working great.


----------



## Charlie97L

I just pulled the trigger on one from Amazon, and got a couple pair of TrueDepth LT glasses to try.


This one was well under budget for what I had thought, so I didn't feel the need to wait for a sale.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8400_60#post_24612211
> 
> 
> If my BenQ calculator said I needed to mount from ceiling 7inches. What's the min and Max I could be off with the vertical lens shift?



I think 3-5 inches to be safe.


----------



## schmidtwi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charlie97L*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8400#post_24613405
> 
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on one from Amazon, and got a couple pair of TrueDepth LT glasses to try.
> 
> 
> This one was well under budget for what I had thought, so I didn't feel the need to wait for a sale.


Good choice. You will like!


----------



## Charlie97L

One other thing. I have a chief RPA mount, but I'm definitely going to need a pole or something. I see the adjustable extension poles on chiefs site, and I see where is screws into the mount. I don't see the part that would attach to the ceiling for the other end. Is the a hardware store thing or a chief thing?


----------



## Rew452

Chief has a ceiling plates see http://www.chiefmfg.com/Series/Plates 


Also you may consider using PVC pipe and just use NPT tread ends. Works very well and easily change length and you can paint to what ever you may need.


Cheers

Rew


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8400#post_24613924
> 
> 
> Chief has a ceiling plates see http://www.chiefmfg.com/Series/Plates
> 
> 
> Also you may consider using PVC pipe and just use NPT tread ends. Works very well and easily change length and you can paint to what ever you may need.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rew




Isnt the pipe size an 1 1/2 inch and you can just use a floor flange you get from hardware store?


----------



## Rew452

Sure why not Chief''s are a little more elegant that's about it.


Rew


----------



## lsdec

How come no one talks about using BenQ's projector mount? It's like $55 from NewEgg or one of those places and looks great.


----------



## butie120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsdec*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8400#post_24614013
> 
> 
> How come no one talks about using BenQ's projector mount? It's like $55 from NewEgg or one of those places and looks great.



My guess is because there are better mounts out there. I would get the Chief mount if I were you. Nothing compares to it. I got mine brand new off ebay for $48. Heck of a deal considering it normally runs $125 new.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsdec*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8400#post_24614013
> 
> 
> How come no one talks about using BenQ's projector mount? It's like $55 from NewEgg or one of those places and looks great.


BenQ has no mount on their website, so you are likely looking at a generic universal mount which is a long way from a good mount. To date, there are only a few mounts that are well built on the market. I haven't seen any for under $80 yet. The Chief Elite mounts are the best, the Peerless PRGUNV is a solid choice as well if you must go 'cheap'. No, it's not as good as the Chief Elite mount is.


I would love a link to the aforementioned W1070 BenQ mount as I haven't seen it yet and this is the second time someone has mentioned it, but no link to the product ever was given.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8400_60#post_24613948
> 
> 
> Isnt the pipe size an 1 1/2 inch and you can just use a floor flange you get from hardware store?



I used 1 1/2 pvc for mine. I used the pvc glue plus I used 2 screws just incase at the screw nipple. Home Depot sells the pvc cut at 2 ft lengths, very easy to work with.



I would buy a floor flange and the pvc to do it. If you want it to look nice you can use a board or decorative ring to mount to the ceiling first. Then mount the flange.


----------



## bori

I got a chief mount on eBay for 40 bucks. It's a fantastic mount with a ton of adjustments.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8400_60#post_24614563
> 
> 
> BenQ has no mount on their website, so you are likely looking at a generic universal mount which is a long way from a good mount. To date, there are only a few mounts that are well built on the market. I haven't seen any for under $80 yet. The Chief Elite mounts are the best, the Peerless PRGUNV is a solid choice as well if you must go 'cheap'. No, it's not as good as the Chief Elite mount is.
> 
> 
> I would love a link to the aforementioned W1070 BenQ mount as I haven't seen it yet and this is the second time someone has mentioned it, but no link to the product ever was given.




This was the factory mount but has been discontinued.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824997038


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8400#post_24613948
> 
> 
> Isnt the pipe size an 1 1/2 inch and you can just use a floor flange you get from hardware store?


Yes, black plumbing pipe is cheap and far more durable and oriented to this type of work. You can hang from it and not have issues. You can get 1.5" flanges at Home Depot and 1.5" pipe nipples in various lengths. A can of flat black spray paint for a buck, and it's exactly what you need and all threaded and ready to use right from the store.


I just can't imagine hanging a $1,000+ projection setup from a piece of PVC. I know others do it, but considering the $10 price difference to use heavy gauge steel pipe... I don't get PVC.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charlie97L*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8400#post_24613795
> 
> 
> One other thing. I have a chief RPA mount, but I'm definitely going to need a pole or something. I see the adjustable extension poles on chiefs site, and I see where is screws into the mount. I don't see the part that would attach to the ceiling for the other end. Is the a hardware store thing or a chief thing?


Hardware store, plumbing section. You want 1.5" black pipe. A 1.5" floor flange (which you will lag into studs in the ceiling) and a 1.5" pipe of the length you need. Maybe some spray paint.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morkeleb*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8400#post_24602027
> 
> 
> kreeturez great write up. I had a speck of dust on my original unit with a build date of March 2013. My replacement unit has a build date of October 2013. So far the newer unit has been great but I haven't used it much thus far.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scottathon*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8400#post_24608474
> 
> 
> Thank you for posting this. I have been having the same issue of dust blobs ruining my black levels, and I am also out of warranty. I'm tempted to try disassembling the projector to clean it out, but I'm hesitant since I've never done something like that before.



Pleasure... I think being aware of this issue (particularly whilst the unit is in warranty) is invaluable; since an RMA is really the only way to go if it happens; and we'd therefore want to know sooner rather than later. I suspect dust has been gradually creeping into the lighpath and if I'd done a focus-test a few weeks ago, I'd probably have found a case for an RMA whilst in warranty.


Unfortunately, like you Scottathon, I'm about two weeks out of warranty (







), so BenQ bounced my claim. The reseller I purchased via was disappointed by this result and is escalating (citing this issue as 'unacceptable in a portable DLP'), but as-of-now, I'm out of luck it appears.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8400#post_24608693
> 
> 
> Sometime before Christmas someone posted a guide to open the w1070 and clean the light engine and it's mirrors. I had it bookmarked but have somehow lost it. It had a pictorial to help with dis-assembly and cleaning. The dust blobs are usually on the mirrors. Although the light engine is protected there are areas were dust can creep in.
> 
> 
> Now as well as myself there seems to be more people needing this info. So please help me find it.



+1; if anyone can shed light (pardon the pun) on this, I'd be equally as interested. I've seen the odd mention of this on occasion for other DLP projectors (and even a full tear-down procedure for cleaning one of them), but while it should be rare, it seems to be pretty common on the W1070. I'm hoping it's been addressed in more recent revisions of the hardware. My particular model appears to be poorly sealed beneath the lens assembly.


Once BenQ had officially rejected my claim, I did start a disassembly - removed the 5 (not 4!) screws in the base; and one additional screw beneath the lamp cover which hold the chassis closed. Clipping the case open was quite simple once the screws were out (there're about 2 clips on each of the 4 sides around the top cover that can be gently pried open). Thereafter the side panels gently clip off as well. Rather simple.

But alas even with the internals bare, the lens assembly itself looked locked in pretty tight - getting into it isn't simple; which is why I abandoned ship and put it back together until I can find a tear-down.


Being a portable projector, I also wonder if users that transport it frequently (for, say, business - or entertainment on the move) wouldn't be at even greater risk due to the extra exposure to dust. But hopefully on newer revisions this simply isn't an issue to begin with.


----------



## OZReddog

Can the people who are having dust blob problems please advise if their projector was ceiling mounted up side down?


Thanks, just thinking outside the box here and exploring a theory.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8430#post_24615251
> 
> 
> Can the people who are having dust blob problems please advise if their projector was ceiling mounted up side down?
> 
> 
> Thanks, just thinking outside the box here and exploring a theory.



Ceiling mounted upside down, here!


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8400_60#post_24614616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't imagine hanging a $1,000+ projection setup from a piece of PVC. I know others do it, but considering the $10 price difference to use heavy gauge steel pipe... I don't get PVC.



PVC Pipe-Schedule 40 is very strong. The pressure ratings and durability far exceed a 5-6 lbs projector. Plus you can cut it easy and to any size you wish. Between pvc glue and 2 per drilled screws it's not going anywhere. If you think there might be an issue with any mount attach a safety cable.


----------



## ellisr63

I don't see any problem with using PVC for hanging this projector... Now back in the day of a CRT projector I would say no way! My old Epson 1080 was hung from a custom made piece I made out of 2 pieces of plexiglass, and 1/4" screws connecting them together, and it worked out fine.


----------



## Charlie97L

I found the plates on the site thanks! pj arriving friday; probably can't play with it until Monday due to work. Le Sigh.


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8430#post_24614605
> 
> 
> This was the factory mount but has been discontinued.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824997038



What about this one? I just bought it last week and should have it up in a couple of days.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=899557&gclid=CNzZwefE5r0CFQsSMwod4QMA9w&Q=&is=REG&A=details


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8400#post_24613498
> 
> 
> I think 3-5 inches to be safe.



So I could go as low as 12inches? That's if 7 inches is the perfect spot correct?


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8400_60#post_24615823
> 
> 
> So I could go as low as 12inches? That's if 7 inches is the perfect spot correct?



If the calculator is telling you 7 inches then that is ceiling to center of lens. I was saying lens shift is 3-5 inches to be safe. You do not want to be lower than the 7 inches. You cannot lens shift up. When you mount the projector upside down and have not used the lens shift yet, the shift is all they way up already from factory. When you turn the screw, flat head, it will move the lens assembly down to bring the picture down. So I would be at 6-7 inches from ceiling. Then use the down shift to get it to you screen.


I have my pj as high as it can go with the lens shift maxed out. This way it gets my PJ the highest it can go out if the way. This also helps when getting up from me seating. Most people that are not real tall won't be in the projected image.


Just a word if caution to everyone. I had my PJ replaced by benq and they sent a new one. I had the original one all set up. I removed it with my peerless quick removable mount. So when I got the new projector I could just put it back into position and adjust the lens shift down and refocus. Wrong, it seems the new pj did not have enough down shift. So I had to extend my down pole by about an inch or so.


So I guess the lens shift is not set in stone from PJ to PJ. They can be off. But this can be my problem also as I'm using the shift to the max.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8430#post_24616432
> 
> 
> If the calculator is telling you 7 inches then that is ceiling to center of lens. I was saying lens shift is 3-5 inches to be safe. You do not want to be lower than the 7 inches. You cannot lens shift up. When you mount the projector upside down and have not used the lens shift yet, the shift is all they way up already from factory. When you turn the screw, flat head, it will move the lens assembly down to bring the picture down. So I would be at 6-7 inches from ceiling. Then use the down shift to get it to you screen.
> 
> 
> I have my pj as high as it can go with the lens shift maxed out. This way it gets my PJ the highest it can go out if the way. This also helps when getting up from me seating. Most people that are not real tall won't be in the projected image.
> 
> 
> Just a word if caution to everyone. I had my PJ replaced by benq and they sent a new one. I had the original one all set up. I removed it with my peerless quick removable mount. So when I got the new projector I could just put it back into position and adjust the lens shift down and refocus. Wrong, it seems the new pj did not have enough down shift. So I had to extend my down pole by about an inch or so.
> 
> 
> So I guess the lens shift is not set in stone from PJ to PJ. They can be off. But this can be my problem also as I'm using the shift to the max.




Right now I have it set up around 7 inches. The thing is I used toggle bolts to hook up mount. Its not the ideal way to mount it cause it still moves alittle. I wanted to add a board and screw it to wood studs. Then use a pipe and floor flange to attach my mount. This would add about 3 inches. I wouldn't be able to tilt mount up?


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8400_60#post_24616509
> 
> 
> Right now I have it set up around 7 inches. The thing is I used toggle bolts to hook up mount. Its not the ideal way to mount it cause it still moves alittle. I wanted to add a board and screw it to wood studs. Then use a pipe and floor flange to attach my mount. This would add about 3 inches. I wouldn't be able to tilt mount up?



Take a few photos and post here. If it's that close there are other ways to mount the projector. Instead if the floor flange and pipe you can still use a board to the joists. Then use wood to bring the mount down and screw the mount to the wood. So everything will be attached to the wood then screw the whole thing to the joists. Slide your projector on the mount, all set.


Then get creative with small moulding and paint. It will blend in.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8430#post_24616810
> 
> 
> Take a few photos and post here. If it's that close there are other ways to mount the projector. Instead if the floor flange and pipe you can still use a board to the joists. Then use wood to bring the mount down and screw the mount to the wood. So everything will be attached to the wood then screw the whole thing to the joists. Slide your projector on the mount, all set.
> 
> 
> Then get creative with small moulding and paint. It will blend in.




So basically use the wood only. Attach mount to that.


----------



## bori









[/URL]


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8400_60#post_24616877
> 
> 
> So basically use the wood only. Attach mount to that.



Yes, if you are that close no need for pole and flange. As long as you have adjustment and get the picture right. Personally I want my PJ

As high as possible out of the way.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8430#post_24616931
> 
> 
> Yes, if you are that close no need for pole and flange. As long as you have adjustment and get the picture right. Personally I want my PJ
> 
> As high as possible out of the way.



Thanks for the advice going to do that. Just thought the first option will give more flexibility for adjusting mount. That's OK will use the wood only and make it look nice with some molding.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8400_60#post_24617036
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice going to do that. Just thought the first option will give more flexibility for adjusting mount. That's OK will use the wood only and make it look nice with some molding.



As long as you are center on the screen all other adjustments can be made. If you want side to side you can do what I did. I routed slots to allow this adjustment. So the whole mount and board can be moved. But I really did not need it as my math and measuring was spot on.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsdec*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8430#post_24615587
> 
> 
> What about this one? I just bought it last week and should have it up in a couple of days.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=899557&gclid=CNzZwefE5r0CFQsSMwod4QMA9w&Q=&is=REG&A=details


It's weird that they don't show mounts on the BenQ website, but that mount is generic cheap stuff. Looks good, but functionality-wise is going to have stability issues and alignment issues which will be difficult to deal with.


Where is the pan adjustment? Where is the tilt adjustment? Where is the yaw adjustment? These three things must be separate and must be able to be individually tightened.

Likewise, is the projector mount removable? Can you get it down to just a few inches? Less? What adjustments are there for that? What about quick release and the stability of that?


It's typical, not bad, but a long way from great, and very similar to many others out there from a long list of generic suppliers for less money.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8430#post_24617036
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice going to do that. Just thought the first option will give more flexibility for adjusting mount. That's OK will use the wood only and make it look nice with some molding.


Do you have the RPM mount or the RPA mount? The RPA mount I don't think allows for left/right rotation of the image. The RPM (Elite) mount does and is more supportive of being directly screwed into a ceiling joist.


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8430#post_24617477
> 
> 
> It's weird that they don't show mounts on the BenQ website, but that mount is generic cheap stuff. Looks good, but functionality-wise is going to have stability issues and alignment issues which will be difficult to deal with.
> 
> 
> Where is the pan adjustment? Where is the tilt adjustment? Where is the yaw adjustment? These three things must be separate and must be able to be individually tightened.
> 
> Likewise, is the projector mount removable? Can you get it down to just a few inches? Less? What adjustments are there for that? What about quick release and the stability of that?
> 
> 
> It's typical, not bad, but a long way from great, and very similar to many others out there from a long list of generic suppliers for less money.



It's on the BenQ site too: http://www2.benq.us/product/projector/ceilingmount-cm00g2/ 


It has a tilt adjustment of +/- 25 degrees but no other adjustments. I have to be perfect when I mount it.


There is a a quick release and a bolt for keeping the quick release in check.


Yes, the extension pole is optional so you don't need to use it.


I'm not sure about all these other mounts but I figured getting one with the same brand couldn't hurt. As long as it holds my projector up in place and looks nice it's all good.


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsdec*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8430#post_24617791
> 
> 
> It's on the BenQ site too: http://www2.benq.us/product/projector/ceilingmount-cm00g2/
> 
> 
> It has a tilt adjustment of +/- 25 degrees but no other adjustments. I have to be perfect when I mount it.
> 
> 
> There is a a quick release and a bolt for keeping the quick release in check.
> 
> 
> Yes, the extension pole is optional so you don't need to use it.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about all these other mounts but I figured getting one with the same brand couldn't hurt. As long as it holds my projector up in place and looks nice it's all good.



The problem is that your screen wall must be a perfect 90 degrees from your ceiling... Which in my case it was not. That is where the adjustment comes in.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsdec*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8430#post_24617791
> 
> 
> It's on the BenQ site too: http://www2.benq.us/product/projector/ceilingmount-cm00g2/



Yeah, there must have been some change. I searched their US and global site about a month ago, and that mount definitely wasn't there. It came up right away when I did a search this time.


You could save money and have the same results with a host of other mounts, or you could spend more and have a mount that actually allowed you to dial it in perfectly. Your money though.


----------



## jsil

Anyone using this mount with there Benq W1070. Sanus - VisionMount Universal Projector Ceiling Mount.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsil*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8430#post_24617912
> 
> 
> Anyone using this mount with there Benq W1070. Sanus - VisionMount Universal Projector Ceiling Mount.


The VMPR1?

http://www.sanus.com/en_US/products/mounts/vmpr1/ 


This is certainly a better built mount on par with the Chief RPA series of mounts. Nice adjustability, firmly built. Not as good as the Elite series Chief mounts. You should have no issue with it, but I wouldn't buy it over the Elite if you are buying anywhere near the typical $100+ online price. Buy the Elite instead.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8430#post_24617481
> 
> 
> Do you have the RPM mount or the RPA mount? The RPA mount I don't think allows for left/right rotation of the image. The RPM (Elite) mount does and is more supportive of being directly screwed into a ceiling joist.




Its just say RPM as model# doesn't say elite.


----------



## bori

  


 



Here goes some pics of the rpm. Does it look like I can rotate if mounted directly to ceiling?


----------



## AV_Integrated

That is a RPM mount and not a RPA mount. That's a GOOD thing! Yes, it can be rotated once affixed to the ceiling. Make sure when you affix it to the ceiling, you are in the center of the rotation area. Right now, if you look at the top of the mount, you will see there are grooves in the mount which allow for rotation of the projector right on the mount. They are currently turned all the way clockwise. If you mount it, as-is, the projector could spin counter-clockwise about 20 degrees or so. So, before putting up the mount, adjust it about 10 degrees counterclockwise, then you will be able to spin the projector about 10 degrees either direction with it firmly affixed to your ceiling.


Once again, this is why this mount is the best on the market.


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8430#post_24617829
> 
> 
> Yeah, there must have been some change. I searched their US and global site about a month ago, and that mount definitely wasn't there. It came up right away when I did a search this time.
> 
> 
> You could save money and have the same results with a host of other mounts, or you could spend more and have a mount that actually allowed you to dial it in perfectly. Your money though.



I wasn't willing to spend anymore than this...I do hope I can dial it in perfectly otherwise I'll have to return it. We will see how it works out in the next couple of days.


I'm sure it'll be fine - it's just a projector mount. Certainly not one of my passions







.


----------



## bori

I just took off mount. It does rotate not a 360 rotation but gives u option to rotate around 20 degrees


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8460#post_24618178
> 
> 
> I just took off mount. It does rotate not a 360 rotation but gives u option to rotate around 40 degrees


40 degrees sounds like more than enough rotation to me.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsdec*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8460#post_24618169
> 
> 
> I'm sure it'll be fine - it's just a projector mount. Certainly not one of my passions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I hope the MOUNT isn't one of your passions, but many on these forums are certainly passionate about getting the best 'on-screen' image possible, and when you can't align your projector easily, and spend hours futzing with the mount... then getting frustrated... perhaps yelling. It's amazing how passions can grow.










Anyone who has used a cheap mount, then switches to a Elite mount understand the difference and the 'why' of a good mount.


For what it's worth, if you are dissatisfied, keep an eye on eBay. I've seen the Elite mount go for under $50 several times.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8460#post_24618159
> 
> 
> That is a RPM mount and not a RPA mount. That's a GOOD thing! Yes, it can be rotated once affixed to the ceiling. Make sure when you affix it to the ceiling, you are in the center of the rotation area. Right now, if you look at the top of the mount, you will see there are grooves in the mount which allow for rotation of the projector right on the mount. They are currently turned all the way clockwise. If you mount it, as-is, the projector could spin counter-clockwise about 20 degrees or so. So, before putting up the mount, adjust it about 10 degrees counterclockwise, then you will be able to spin the projector about 10 degrees either direction with it firmly affixed to your ceiling.
> 
> 
> Once again, this is why this mount is the best on the market.





yes this is an awesome mount. And I give u all the credit for the recommendation a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Jimbo2012

I was all set to buy one but I was told the distance to the screen being 192" from the lens is not going to work on my 130" diag screen wall.


Any opinions?


Or if you agree what other models might work with similar quality?


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8460#post_24618396
> 
> 
> I hope the MOUNT isn't one of your passions, but many on these forums are certainly passionate about getting the best 'on-screen' image possible, and when you can't align your projector easily, and spend hours futzing with the mount... then getting frustrated... perhaps yelling. It's amazing how passions can grow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who has used a cheap mount, then switches to a Elite mount understand the difference and the 'why' of a good mount.
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, if you are dissatisfied, keep an eye on eBay. I've seen the Elite mount go for under $50 several times.


Yup... I picked up mine for under $40.


----------



## schmidtwi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimbo2012*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8460#post_24618556
> 
> 
> I was all set to buy one but I was told the distance to the screen being 192" from the lens is not going to work on my 130" diag screen wall.
> 
> 
> Any opinions?
> 
> 
> Or if you agree what other models might work with similar quality?


 http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm


----------



## Morkeleb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8430#post_24615251
> 
> 
> Can the people who are having dust blob problems please advise if their projector was ceiling mounted up side down?
> 
> 
> Thanks, just thinking outside the box here and exploring a theory.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8430#post_24615268
> 
> 
> Ceiling mounted upside down, here!



Ceiling mounted upside down here also and I hate to report my replacement unit now has two blobs. Third movie into using it.


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morkeleb*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8460#post_24619498
> 
> 
> 
> Ceiling mounted upside down here also and I hate to report my replacement unit now has two blobs. Third movie into using it.


I have been ceiling mounted for almost a year now.... Only problem I have is it developed the fan rattle.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ellisr63*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8460#post_24619563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morkeleb*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8460#post_24619498
> 
> 
> 
> Ceiling mounted upside down here also and I hate to report my replacement unit now has two blobs. Third movie into using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been ceiling mounted for almost a year now.... Only problem I have is it developed the fan rattle.
Click to expand...


@Morkeleb: I can't believe it - that's a November-built model giving you hassles? Twice in a row! Does this mean the dust-sealing hasn't been improved between your March and November units, I wonder?

Was your November unit new or refurb?


@ellisr63: They're not obvious at first; and only affect users at specific zoom/focus combinations. They appear as white dust-shaped dots that go in and out of focus (becoming larger, less-bright circles) when viewed on an all-black screen. Depending on projector placement, they may be completely focused out, making them invisible.


To make sure you're definitely not affected, set your projector to Eco-Blank, and while it's blanked (in a dark room), experiment with changing both Zoom and Focus combinations across their respective ranges to make sure that none do appear.


You may be lucky; but OTOH maybe the degree of dust-sealing varies from unit to unit. My room is generally dust-free; except for a bit of dusty spring cleaning (which was when my issue first appeared). The rattling fan is pretty standard, though


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8460#post_24619585
> 
> 
> @Morkeleb: I can't believe it - that's a November-built model giving you hassles? Twice in a row! Does this mean the dust-sealing hasn't been improved between your March and November units, I wonder?
> 
> Was your November unit new or refurb?
> 
> 
> @ellisr63: They're not obvious at first; and only affect users at specific zoom/focus combinations. They appear as white dust-shaped dots that go in and out of focus (becoming larger, less-bright circles) when viewed on an all-black screen. Depending on projector placement, they may be completely focused out, making them invisible.
> 
> 
> To make sure you're definitely not affected, set your projector to Eco-Blank, and while it's blanked (in a dark room), experiment with changing both Zoom and Focus combinations across their respective ranges to make sure that none do appear.
> 
> 
> You may be lucky; but OTOH maybe the degree of dust-sealing varies from unit to unit. My room is generally dust-free; except for a bit of dusty spring cleaning (which was when my issue first appeared). The rattling fan is pretty standard, though


My first one was returned in the first 30 days for the fan rattle... The fan noise is only noticeable if i walk around the projector and then I can hear it at around the front right side. I had the dust blobs on my old Epson 1080p... I don't see them on mine period. Our room doesn't really have a dust problem but a dog hair problem. When we get the new HT built it should be dust and dog hair free as the dogs won't be in the room as much as they are now (HT is in the family room).


----------



## OZReddog

Thank you for the responses regarding the dust blobs and ceiling mounting, appreciated.


Is there anyone who has experienced dust blobs who has the projector mounted/positioned right side up? Thanks.


----------



## bori

Mine was manufactured in February 2014. Bought it refurbished.


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ellisr63*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8460#post_24619563
> 
> 
> I have been ceiling mounted for almost a year now.... Only problem I have is it developed the fan rattle.



Same exact thing for me, only mine has been more like 9 months.


----------



## Rew452

If I remember right, BenQ has this noise to be caused by the Color Wheel vibrating .


Rew


----------



## bluer101

Mine is upside down. Build Jan 2014. My first PJ was sept 2013. It had the fan rattle after the first few movies and was more aggravated when on smart Eco. I run smart Eco only on 3d all other Eco only.


----------



## Morkeleb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8460#post_24619585
> 
> 
> @Morkeleb: I can't believe it - that's a November-built model giving you hassles? Twice in a row! Does this mean the dust-sealing hasn't been improved between your March and November units, I wonder?
> 
> Was your November unit new or refurb?
> 
> 
> @ellisr63: They're not obvious at first; and only affect users at specific zoom/focus combinations. They appear as white dust-shaped dots that go in and out of focus (becoming larger, less-bright circles) when viewed on an all-black screen. Depending on projector placement, they may be completely focused out, making them invisible.
> 
> 
> To make sure you're definitely not affected, set your projector to Eco-Blank, and while it's blanked (in a dark room), experiment with changing both Zoom and Focus combinations across their respective ranges to make sure that none do appear.
> 
> 
> You may be lucky; but OTOH maybe the degree of dust-sealing varies from unit to unit. My room is generally dust-free; except for a bit of dusty spring cleaning (which was when my issue first appeared). The rattling fan is pretty standard, though



My replacement unit is an October 2013 build and it was refurbished. The dust blob on my original unit was towards the bottom and faint. On the replacement unit after I watched my third movie on it last night as the credits rolled there where two dust blobs. One of these is close to the middle of all places so needless to say I'm not happy but not going to do anything about it at this time. It won't really bother me until I start seeing it during a movie which will likely be the next horror movie I watch.


----------



## wootpiggy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cerberus83*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8400_100#post_24610457
> 
> 
> Thanks!! I will look into Lofree MT-200 (is it back-lit?).
> 
> 
> I'm putting all of my media behind the wall in a closet and I just bought Harmony Ultimate as I am hoping to hide all the devices. But to your point, I would need the mouse and a keyboard (to search titles at least).


Sorry, I'm in Italy so I missed this. The Lofree isn't backlit which is what led me to purchase the logitech mini controller. I just have to test if it will work with the android stick. It should be in my mailbox when I get home.


----------



## preed88


Proud new owner of a 1070 here. 

 

Quick question: Ive noticed that when something bright comes on the screen, it seems that the projector increases its brightness and washes out all the blacks in the process. Is there a way to disable this? Or am I mistaken and thats just the white light bouncing off my walls...


----------



## bori

Thanks guys for the suggestions. Got my projector set up again. Here are some pics.























































Sent from the TermiNOTEr 2! ;-)


----------



## bori

I placed a piece of tape to cover the zoom adjustments. Is this OK? I did this so nobody changes my settings.


----------



## lsdec

I mounted mine today as well using the BenQ projector mount. All in all it was pretty easy. The horizontal shift is the one thing that would have made my job easier. Dumb mistake of centering on the middle of the projector vs the lens.


It has a release lever for the angles. It's a ball pivot where you can tilt it in any axis. The height adjustment flexibility was very nice and it's pretty stable.


The hdmi cable is just taped to the ceiling for now until I get some cable management.







.


Time for a movie now as my reward







.


----------



## jsil

What cable management are you guy's using for your ceiling. Also I'm using a Pioneer blu ray player for 2D and PS3 for 3D what settings should I be using.


----------



## butie120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsil*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8460#post_24622890
> 
> 
> What cable management are you guy's using for your ceiling. Also I'm using a Pioneer blu ray player for 2D and PS3 for 3D what settings should I be using.



I'm just using a single gang recessed plate. Plenty of cables can enter and exit. Kind of looks like a snout.


----------



## GLW65

I just purchased a refurb from Benq. I have 30 days to try it before I can't send it back. Can some of you who have had the unit for some time tell me how you are doing on bulb hours. In smart eco this is supposed to give 6000 hours. Are any of you getting close to this? How much bulb dimming do you see? Is it noticable in the number of hours you have on the bulb. Thanks for the info.


----------



## bori

I have a question. Just want to make sure. Does your 1070 always looks like its adjusting colors when it switches input? Is it the color wheel adjusting every single time?


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8460_60#post_24624543
> 
> 
> I have a question. Just want to make sure. Does your 1070 always looks like its adjusting colors when it switches input? Is it the color wheel adjusting every single time?



Yes, also when switching between some previews and menus. This is caused by 1080p 60 changing to 1080p 24 which is the movies native. I found you can go into your blu ray player and change the 24 output to off and then it will not do it but then it does not display the movie in the correct frame rate. Also all 3d blu rays I found out so far are 24.


Btw, you ceiling plate looks good. You just have to think a little out of the box.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8490#post_24624651
> 
> 
> Yes, also when switching between some previews and menus. This is caused by 1080p 60 changing to 1080p 24 which is the movies native. I found you can go into your blu ray player and change the 24 output to off and then it will not do it but then it does not display the movie in the correct frame rate. Also all 3d blu rays I found out so far are 24.
> 
> 
> Btw, you ceiling plate looks good. You just have to think a little out of the box.




thanks for ur help


----------



## JoeBoy73

Anyone replaced their bulb yet? I'm at 3600 hours since last Feb 2013...


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8490#post_24625516
> 
> 
> Anyone replaced their bulb yet? I'm at 3600 hours since last Feb 2013...


I'm at 3300 hours since July 2014... I run in low power mode with our 134" Jamestown screen. I hope to make it till next year before I buy a new bulb.


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ellisr63*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8490#post_24625540
> 
> 
> I'm at 3300 hours since July 2014... I run in low power mode with our 134" Jamestown screen. I hope to make it till next year before I buy a new bulb.



Thanks ellisr63....it seems that I'm in good company then!


----------



## bori

How long does a bulb usually last?


----------



## ellisr63

I think it around 6000 hours on low per BenQ... I am assuming there will be a warning popup when it is getting close as there was on my Epson.


----------



## Duckfan2012

How does the w1070 perform in non-dedicated HT with moderate light, say sports viewing during the day?


----------



## czoki


Normal lamp mode with dynamic picture mode, and brightness set to 55, seem a bit green, but it's perfectly viewable on my silverscreen.

 

http://homokozo.czo.hu/perf.mov


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duckfan2012*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8490#post_24626511
> 
> 
> How does the w1070 perform in non-dedicated HT with moderate light, say sports viewing during the day?



I use mine for this purpose maybe 30% of the time especially during baseball season. Always getting complements on the picture quality even with the slightly "washed out" picture. Then I turn the lights off and people are blown away. I use smarteco during ambient light conditions with my normal calibrated settings, sometimes I'll just bump up the contrast a little.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duckfan2012*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8490#post_24626511
> 
> 
> How does the w1070 perform in non-dedicated HT with moderate light, say sports viewing during the day?



Looks terrible. I would only recommend watching it in the evenings.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsdec*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8490#post_24627919
> 
> 
> Looks terrible. I would only recommend watching it in the evenings.



It doesn't look terrible. I watched during the day and it looks fine.


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8490#post_24627931
> 
> 
> It doesn't look terrible. I watched during the day and it looks fine.



I can't speak for anyone else but I have moderate standards for video. I had to stop watching the playoff game yesterday and had to revert back to my 32", I mean 55" TV.


Well so there you have it







. It's like reading reviews on Tripadvisor..."it's great!...it's the worst ever!...etc.".


----------



## bluer101

It's not terrible and it won't blow you away. This pj is a light cannon and does ok with ambient light.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8490#post_24628587
> 
> 
> It's not terrible and it won't blow you away. This pj is a light cannon and does ok with ambient light.



correct


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8490#post_24628587
> 
> 
> It's not terrible and it won't blow you away. This pj is a light cannon and does ok with ambient light.



I agree ambient light in the evening is fine. But with my south facing family room with a big window, even with the curtains drawn the picture is very washed out during the day. Trust me, I'm not happy with this...I'm just trying to give a potential buyer honest advice.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duckfan2012*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8490#post_24626511
> 
> 
> How does the w1070 perform in non-dedicated HT with moderate light, say sports viewing during the day?


This is a bit of a trick question.


'Moderate light' doesn't mean anything at all. Moderate light could be the addition of 10-15 lumens in the room and it could reduce your contrast ratio to lower than 6:1 on screen, which is completely lousy. It is an unacceptable level for even the most basic of PowerPoint presentations, and would be horrendous for viewing sports or television on.


On the other hand, moderate light could mean, some covered shades and shadowed light throughout the room only introducing a few lumens on screen and reducing contrast ratios to around 40:1 or so, which leaves things very viewable on screen and enjoyable.


The responses you are reading have nothing to do with your situation in the least, they are dealing with THEIR situation, which just doesn't apply at all.


Keep light off screen, keep direct sunlight out of the room, be really forgiving, and if you can't be forgiving, then be prepared to buy much better shades for the projector location. Any direct sunlight, falling within the space the projector is in will not ever be what I would consider 'moderate' light. If this is a room that doesn't need any lights on to see perfectly well in, especially where the screen is located, then I would plan for really poor results from the front projection setup. If your room has some light, but the area around the screen is well shaded, and sits well away from where light enters the room, you may have fair to decent results. Maybe even good.


Of course, screen size plays into this a great deal.


If the room is lousy, then a light rejecting screen may be appropriate despite the horrendous things it does to the image quality.


----------



## Scottathon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8400_100#post_24619649
> 
> 
> Thank you for the responses regarding the dust blobs and ceiling mounting, appreciated.
> 
> 
> Is there anyone who has experienced dust blobs who has the projector mounted/positioned right side up? Thanks.



I have had mine sitting right side up on a low shelf for about a year and have dust blobs.


----------



## dvzzz

Same here, mine is 1.5 months old, control panel side up on the low coffee table and dust blobs, many of them. Not sure how Benq can get away with it. What is saddening, I see several posts that say their replacements already came with blobs. What are you guys planning to do about it?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scottathon*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8490#post_24629634
> 
> 
> I have had mine sitting right side up on a low shelf for about a year and have dust blobs.


----------



## Duckfan2012

I've chat with benq rep, he recommended sh910 for bright room. Is this a approach?


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duckfan2012*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8490#post_24630054
> 
> 
> I've chat with benq rep, he recommended sh910 for bright room. Is this a approach?


No, in a bright room you should get a LCD television, not a projector.


----------



## regalman82

I was starting to get dust strings as i would call them as they were moving. As they were getting bigger i tried putting fan on high altitude mode and they were gone in 2 days of watching. Might not work for all but it worked for me. Btw i have a little more than 2000 hours on a feb 13 build



Blake


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8490#post_24629073
> 
> 
> This is a bit of a trick question.
> 
> 
> 'Moderate light' doesn't mean anything at all. Moderate light could be the addition of 10-15 lumens in the room and it could reduce your contrast ratio to lower than 6:1 on screen, which is completely lousy. It is an unacceptable level for even the most basic of PowerPoint presentations, and would be horrendous for viewing sports or television on.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, moderate light could mean, some covered shades and shadowed light throughout the room only introducing a few lumens on screen and reducing contrast ratios to around 40:1 or so, which leaves things very viewable on screen and enjoyable.
> 
> 
> The responses you are reading have nothing to do with your situation in the least, they are dealing with THEIR situation, which just doesn't apply at all.
> 
> 
> Keep light off screen, keep direct sunlight out of the room, be really forgiving, and if you can't be forgiving, then be prepared to buy much better shades for the projector location. Any direct sunlight, falling within the space the projector is in will not ever be what I would consider 'moderate' light. If this is a room that doesn't need any lights on to see perfectly well in, especially where the screen is located, then I would plan for really poor results from the front projection setup. If your room has some light, but the area around the screen is well shaded, and sits well away from where light enters the room, you may have fair to decent results. Maybe even good.
> 
> 
> Of course, screen size plays into this a great deal.
> 
> 
> If the room is lousy, then a light rejecting screen may be appropriate despite the horrendous things it does to the image quality.



Very good post. Very technical response and I agree with all your points.


I did qualify that in my system watching during the day is not that great. I have a hard time getting the area around the screen dim enough to have a pleasant picture.


Nothing against the BenQ after all I'm a proud new owner of it. Last night watching the NBA playoffs...it was outstanding.


Anyone using the isf night and day settings? It looks like the isf 1 white balance is very good for movies.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

with (non blackout) curtains in front of my windows and on smart eco, I can watch during the day, no problem.


----------



## bori

How can u make ur existing curtains convert to blackout ones? Is there an inexpensive solution?


----------



## jsil

Anyone using the Darbee with W1070 and what are your setting.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scottathon*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8490#post_24629634
> 
> 
> I have had mine sitting right side up on a low shelf for about a year and have dust blobs.



Thank you, I think. Unfortunately your response, along with dvzzz, destroyed my theory. I thought that being up side down the air path may have been compromised but this clearly is not the case.


I have mine right side up on a moving trolley (cannot ceiling mount due to central ceiling fan). I cover mine when not in use and this may be a good idea as dust does not fall directly onto the projector or the surrounding surfaces. Don't know if it will make a difference long term, but it has worked to date.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8490#post_24632140
> 
> 
> How can u make ur existing curtains convert to blackout ones? Is there an inexpensive solution?



You can purchase a liner to 'back' the curtains from places where they sell curtain material (e.g. Spotlight in Australia). The only draw back is that it may be cheaper to buy new curtains.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsil*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8460_60#post_24632221
> 
> 
> Anyone using the Darbee with W1070 and what are your setting.



No Darbee yet, but next purchase will be the Oppo 103D.


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsil*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8490#post_24632221
> 
> 
> Anyone using the Darbee with W1070 and what are your setting.



I am, using gaming at 65% for everything, sometimes I'll switch to full pop for animated stuff. Really makes a pretty big difference with the projector imo. If i switch it off now the picture almost looks blurry to me now.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsil*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8490#post_24632221
> 
> 
> Anyone using the Darbee with W1070 and what are your setting.


I just paired a 103D with the W1070. I use HD set at 60%. That's on the high side from what most people use, but I like it. Pushing it beyond that starts to make the picture look waxy.


----------



## bori

what are the cheapest 3d glasses to pair with this projector?


----------



## dvzzz

starry night on the 2.5 months old Oct 2013 manufactured W1070, how is that for the quality control. No way to clean at home, RMAed but... will new on will work better


----------



## THe_Flash

Wow. Did that happen all at once or did it slowly get worse over time?


----------



## dvzzz

I did not realize that whitish circles on the black scenes in the past 2-3 weeks were dust blobs, well now I know...


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8520#post_24632794
> 
> 
> Wow. Did that happen all at once or did it slowly get worse over time?


----------



## bluer101

People with dust issues can try this. When I had my first PJ it had a line in the right side of bright screens and it moved like a fan was blowing it. Like a dust line or thread.


I ended up getting it RA ed, but I tried looking for it.


This is what I did.


I put in the Disney WOW and put it on a black test pattern or no source. Then got on a chair and without looking directly into the center if lens you can see into the whole light box. With the lens it makes everything magnified. I could see all types of dust on the mirrors and dust floating in the light box area. I was trying to find a little thread on the edge somewhere but nothing. But you can also see wipe smudge lines in these mirrors too. It helps to close one eye and look with only one. But as you move around you can see all types of stuff. Do this at your own risk and make sure not to have a bright screen. Good luck, but you will be amazed.


My new PJ is built Jan 14 and so far nothing. I did not look hard but did not notice stuff floating either.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8490#post_24632140
> 
> 
> How can u make ur existing curtains convert to blackout ones? Is there an inexpensive solution?



Black out liner OR you can purchase dark felt and glue it to the backing of your curtains.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsil*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8490#post_24632221
> 
> 
> Anyone using the Darbee with W1070 and what are your setting.



I use a Darbee with mine and have it set to HD at 65% and it makes a huge difference in picture quality, simply gorgeous.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvzzz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8520#post_24632744
> 
> 
> starry night on the 2.5 months old Oct 2013 manufactured W1070, how is that for the quality control. No way to clean at home, RMAed but... will new on will work better



That's what mine ended up looking like as well (Feb 2013-built; HW Revision 00-103 according to the box/bottom of the unit). The reseller I purchased from is still fighting with BenQ over an RMA (it was just out of warranty).


The reseller 'loaned' me a brand new one in the meantime. It's also Jan 2014; HW Revision 01-107.

The first part of that hardware revision (01) probably refers to the accessories (ie, it came with the new remote); the latter bit (107) is likely the projector itself. It's dust free; but as noted previously, that doesn't mean it can't happen in future. It's very worrying.


A few notes on the 01-107 when compared to my original 00-103:
Came with firmware 1.08. Which means full 3D H-SBS support at 1080p24hz; out of the box.
Brightness uniformity drastically improved over the old one. Twisting the bulb of my old one (as per Dom Sad's suggestion, here ) did help a lot, though it never bothered me much to begin with and I only twisted it as part of my attempt to dust-bust. A 45 Degree twist of the bulb did the trick for me. I wonder of the new one isn't twisted to begin with in-factory...
HDMI 1 is less recessed; meaning HDMI cables will likely make better contact (was never an issue for me, though it did affect some)
Fan doesn't rattle. Old one rattled from the first time I powered it on. Never bothered us much but the Mrs. did comment that the new one is quieter. That said, I half-expect it to start rattling at some point!
Lens-Shift cover clips in place now - it used to just slide.
No high-pitched PSU sound when projector is powered off but plugged in (in orange-light standby mode). This irritated me a ton on the old one; leading me to frequently power off the plug.
Overall brightness is about 20% brighter due to the new bulb. The old one was at 1500 hours; so this is a pretty good omen in terms of how the bulb dims with age. The main drop-off that I noticed was in the first 200-300 hours or so. Clearly a good bulb.
New remote; it's back-lit, looks exactly as per my post here . Never had issues with the old one (hardly needed to use it other than powering on/off); but it's really convenient to have 'User 1' and 'User 2' quick-access Mode-change buttons (I've got User 1 calibrated for night-time; and User 2 calibrated for day-time; not having to cycle through every mode when switching between them is great).


I deeply love this projector and am relatively impressed that BenQ have made so many useful changes since it was released. It means they're interested in keeping competitive and they're listening to us. I'm still in awe of the image it spits out: it's magnificent and astoundingly color-accurate; as well as bright. Firmware 1.08's default calibration settings are almost perfect now; I just had to dial back blue a bit to prevent clipping but it was otherwise flawless for me.


However I've been less impressed in their after-sales service; particularly since my dust-blob fiasco. It's clearly not properly ligh-path sealed (from color-wheel to main lens): my educated guess is that it's partially open at the bottom of the lens. I've never seen a DLP projector this recently-released with so many dust-blob-related issue reports. And while my Jan-2014 loan model is OK now (I did thorough checking for blobs by running through the zoom/focus ranges with Eco-Blank on), I'm still pretty concerned it may develop the issue down the line. I sincerely hope BenQ has sorted this out on these new January models - since you're not the first to report an issue with an October-built one!


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8520#post_24633911
> 
> 
> People with dust issues can try this. When I had my first PJ it had a line in the right side of bright screens and it moved like a fan was blowing it. Like a dust line or thread.
> 
> 
> I ended up getting it RA ed, but I tried looking for it.
> 
> 
> This is what I did.
> 
> 
> I put in the Disney WOW and put it on a black test pattern or no source. Then got on a chair and without looking directly into the center if lens you can see into the whole light box. With the lens it makes everything magnified. I could see all types of dust on the mirrors and dust floating in the light box area. I was trying to find a little thread on the edge somewhere but nothing. But you can also see wipe smudge lines in these mirrors too. It helps to close one eye and look with only one. But as you move around you can see all types of stuff. Do this at your own risk and make sure not to have a bright screen. Good luck, but you will be amazed.
> 
> 
> My new PJ is built Jan 14 and so far nothing. I did not look hard but did not notice stuff floating either.



The safer way to do this is actually to remove the lamp housing and just shine a flashlight into the color-wheel aperture (where the lamp would normally be). Then looking into the lens like a microscope (whilst adjusting zoom and focus) achieves the same thing, with no risk of accidental blinding should an image come on


----------



## bori

Just a quick question. I have my projector ceiling mounted. My ceiling is not that high. So I wanted to make sure nobody messed with the zoom controls. I put a small clear tape to cover the adjustments. Is this OK?


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8520#post_24635112
> 
> 
> Just a quick question. I have my projector ceiling mounted. My ceiling is not that high. So I wanted to make sure nobody messed with the zoom controls. I put a small clear tape to cover the adjustments. Is this OK?



There's no cooling-related airflow in this region (at the top of the projector) so you should be safe doing so!


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8520_60#post_24635099
> 
> 
> The safer way to do this is actually to remove the lamp housing and just shine a flashlight into the color-wheel aperture (where the lamp would normally be). Then looking into the lens like a microscope (whilst adjusting zoom and focus) achieves the same thing, with no risk of accidental blinding should an image come on



You don't have to play with any zoom or anything. But the benefit of doing this magnifies the whole thing that one could not see with a naked eye. Try it you might be surprised what you see.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8520#post_24635215
> 
> 
> You don't have to play with any zoom or anything. But the benefit of doing this magnifies the whole thing that one could not see with a naked eye. Try it you might be surprised what you see.



I hear you. That's the funny thing about dust blobs, though: depending on what surface they land on (ie the various mirrors/glass within the optical engine) they may be completely visible at some zoom/focus combinations, and completely invisible at others (due to being focused out). If you look at dvzzz's pic above, he's actually had to push the projected image out of focus in order to focus on the dust blobs instead (note the 'no source detected' text is blurred). I had the same thing with mine.

Essentially we're changing the 'focal point' from the DMD chip, to the mirrors/glass around it. On my old unit, if I'd put it my projector as close as possible to the screen (and adjusted the zoom and focus to produce the same image size), the dust blobs were completely invisible: not even visible as out-of-focus blobs on a black screen at all. But alas: I can't keep changing my ceiling-mount position every time a new blob appears: I'll have no ceiling left!


----------



## dvzzz

I am very concerned with response I got from Benq, that they cannot guarantee what unit I would get as a replacement , support folks told me that it could any old unit from Jan 2013 or again Oct 2013 or even Jan 14. I bought it from Best Buy and Bb guys sent me packing saying outside of 15 days window, you did not buy our $400 extended warranty thus go away. Basically, if this issue to come back what options do we have? I am reading Benq does not happily swap for the second unit if you complain about dust again. I am curious to hear if people were successful to get Benq to support them on repeat dust blob issues.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvzzz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8520#post_24635546
> 
> 
> I am very concerned with response I got from Benq, that they cannot guarantee what unit I would get as a replacement , support folks told me that it could any old unit from Jan 2013 or again Oct 2013 or even Jan 14. I bought it from Best Buy and Bb guys sent me packing saying outside of 15 days window, you did not buy our $400 extended warranty thus go away. Basically, if this issue to come back what options do we have? I am reading Benq does not happily swap for the second unit if you complain about dust again. I am curious to hear if people were successful to get Benq to support them on repeat dust blob issues.



What's more of concern is what happens if you're _out_ of warranty when/if it happens; since the unit may come with dust already (immediate RMA); may develop it shortly after (like your case; once again, RMA) - but by the same token, it could happen a year later; like many of us on this forum - in which case you're out of warranty and BenQ isn't interested either.


Some specialist companies (such as those that do SLR camera repairs) know their way around optical light-paths and offer repair services that might extend to projectors (dust blobs can affect SLR's as well); same with some 3rd-party projector repair organizations. But 3rd party repairers will only do cleaning: it's unlikely they'd be able to improve the dust sealing so that it doesn't happen again in future.


It's a pity that such a simple issue plagues an otherwise well-made and outstanding projector.


You can only hope that you get a recent model back (my bet says you will); and more-so, that BenQ has actually addressed this issue and improved their light-path sealing. Time will tell, I guess.


----------



## dvzzz

You are right. Outside of warranty is a nightmare scenario. Kind of tough to hang $850 on the hope alone







But I know what you are saying sealing light pass by 3rd parties is next to impossible. I wish I bought from Costco then it would be non-issue with their extended warranties.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8520#post_24635646
> 
> 
> What's more of concern is what happens if you're _out_ of warranty when/if it happens; since the unit may come with dust already (immediate RMA); may develop it shortly after (like your case; once again, RMA) - but by the same token, it could happen a year later; like many of us on this forum - in which case you're out of warranty and BenQ isn't interested either.
> 
> 
> Some specialist companies (such as those that do SLR camera repairs) know their way around optical light-paths and offer repair services that might extend to projectors (dust blobs can affect SLR's as well); same with some 3rd-party projector repair organizations. But 3rd party repairers will only do cleaning: it's unlikely they'd be able to improve the dust sealing so that it doesn't happen again in future.
> 
> 
> It's a pity that such a simple issue plagues an otherwise well-made and outstanding projector.
> 
> 
> You can only hope that you get a recent model back (my bet says you will); and more-so, that BenQ has actually addressed this issue and improved their light-path sealing. Time will tell, I guess.


----------



## bori

Do you think the dust blob has been fixed on the newer ones? Mine was manufactured in February 2014.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8520#post_24636176
> 
> 
> Do you think the dust blob has been fixed on the newer ones? Mine was manufactured in February 2014.


Hope so but there's no real way to know for sure - time will be the true test. The main reported problematic manufacture dates around these forums appear to be around Feb/Mar 2013; as well as at least two reports from Oct 2013.


Out of curiosity: What's the hardware 'Revision Number' on your unit's box?


----------



## DYAUSWINTERS

I just turned on my w1070 today and went to change the lamp power for daytime viewing and its grayed out all of the sudden. Can anyone tell me why this is? Also any help to get it back the way it was?


Edit: I guess I just had to let it power up a little longer before attempting to change it


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8520#post_24636269
> 
> 
> Hope so but there's no real way to know for sure - time will be the true test. The main reported problematic manufacture dates around these forums appear to be around Feb/Mar 2013; as well as at least two reports from Oct 2013.
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity: What's the hardware 'Revision Number' on your unit's box?



Will let you know once I get home tomorrow morning.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DYAUSWINTERS*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8520_60#post_24636442
> 
> 
> I just turned on my w1070 today and went to change the lamp power for daytime viewing and its grayed out all of the sudden. Can anyone tell me why this is? Also any help to get it back the way it was?
> 
> 
> Edit: I guess I just had to let it power up a little longer before attempting to change it



Yep, wait a few minutes to change those settings.


----------



## jsil

What screen gain are most of you using.


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsil*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8520#post_24637383
> 
> 
> What screen gain are most of you using.


I am using a Jamestown 134" 1.1 gain screen.


----------



## bori

Do these work with this projector?


 4 Pack of SainSonic® Zodiac 904 Se.../B00ES8U118/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_Bf3vtb1SGDPE0 [/URL]


Sent from the TermiNOTEr 2! ;-)


----------



## XStanleyX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8520#post_24637607
> 
> 
> Do these work with this projector?
> 
> 
> 4 Pack of SainSonic® Zodiac 904 Se.../B00ES8U118/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_Bf3vtb1SGDPE0 [/URL]
> 
> 
> Sent from the TermiNOTEr 2! ;-)


If you read the buyer reviews you'll see there's some one using them with this PJ.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsil*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8520#post_24637383
> 
> 
> What screen gain are most of you using.


You should match screen gain to the quality of the room you are using a projector in along with your viewing habits. People often mistakenly think a projector should be matched with a screen, but the screen is actually a reflection of the room it is in and the type of content viewed at different times of day.


If you have a excellent room - painted dark, dark floors, dark ceilings, no ambient light then a 1.0 - 1.5 gain screen of good quality makes the most sense. If your screen is large, go with a bit more gain, if your screen is average (100" to 120") then you don't need any gain, and a very neutral white screen makes sense.


If you have a typical room - light walls, white ceiling, no ambient light - then considering your viewing habits and your screen size is very important. Sports don't suffer from black level issues as much, and current projectors are pretty 'black', but a normal screen size may get a bit of benefit from a grey screen (.8 gain).


If you have a weak room - light walls, white ceiling, daytime ambient light - then a smaller grey screen is a good idea, or if the screen gets a bit larger, then a positive gain grey screen is good. Positive gain grey screens tend to be more pricey. For example, the DaLite High Contrast Cinema Vision screen is a grey screen with 1.1 gain. So you get a bit of image boost to the whites, while maintaining better black levels. The cost for this is viewing angle and image uniformity.


Black screens should be avoided. They use a high gain screen material which rejects light from the sides very well, but the massive gain in the material required to deliver a punchy, high contrast image also introduces severe image uniformity issues and sparkling. Considering the price tag of these screens, you could replace your carpet and pay someone to paint your room and then just buy a white screen and end up with far superior results for less money.


The brightness of the W1070 allows for larger screens with less gain which is nice.


I use mine in a typical space on a 161" diagonal screen, with 1.3 gain. Great for after dark viewing, but I'm excited to see how it will perform after I finish my basement and paint appropriately.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8520#post_24636269
> 
> 
> Hope so but there's no real way to know for sure - time will be the true test. The main reported problematic manufacture dates around these forums appear to be around Feb/Mar 2013; as well as at least two reports from Oct 2013.
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity: What's the hardware 'Revision Number' on your unit's box?





rev# 01-107. Does this differ from the older models?


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8520#post_24639138
> 
> 
> rev# 01-107. Does this differ from the older models?



Yup; older models have lower revision numbers. See my post above about the differences between revision 00-103 compared to 01-107. (Incidentally, my 01-107 is January built whilst yours is February). So it seems 01-107 is the latest. Hopefully the dust sealing is addressed.


Can anyone with an October-built model that's experienced dust-blob issues let us know what hardware revision their projector is? (It's on the projector's box)? Maybe we can isolate which revisions are prone to the issue...


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8520_60#post_24639329
> 
> 
> Yup; older models have lower revision numbers. See my post above about the differences between revision 00-103 compared to 01-107. (Incidentally, my 01-107 is January built whilst yours is February). So it seems 01-107 is the latest. Hopefully the dust sealing is addressed.
> 
> 
> Can anyone with an October-built model that's experienced dust-blob issues let us know what hardware revision their projector is? (It's on the projector's box)? Maybe we can isolate which revisions are prone to the issue...



I wish I took a photo of my first PJ box. I think it was Sept 13 with 1.06


----------



## czoki


I brought my projectors one and a half months ago. I have two, because of passive 3D projection. All of them has revision number 01-106, build it in November 2013, and come with 1.07 firmware and the newer backlighted remote. After 120-120 hours of usage (placed top of each other), it seems clean (without any dust blobs), and i don't noticed any problem with fan sound. Can anyone explain what sound can i hear? My old projectors (very old, 10 year) have to clean every 6-8 month to make dust free picture, so my house and street is not so perfect for projectors. With this hw revision, i am affected with the dust problems? 

 

I wrote small webapp to remote control my projectors via my home server and rs232. Can anyone know any undocumented command, to switch to the test pattern via serial cable? I can't find it in the 'rs232 commands' pdf.


----------



## dvzzz

I have an Oct 2013 build and is is Rev. 01-106, so quite a few rev's from 01-103… Dust, dust and more dust. Initially it was crisp clean but in only 187 hours on it, you can see it on my pictures.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8520#post_24639329
> 
> 
> Yup; older models have lower revision numbers. See my post above about the differences between revision 00-103 compared to 01-107. (Incidentally, my 01-107 is January built whilst yours is February). So it seems 01-107 is the latest. Hopefully the dust sealing is addressed.
> 
> 
> Can anyone with an October-built model that's experienced dust-blob issues let us know what hardware revision their projector is? (It's on the projector's box)? Maybe we can isolate which revisions are prone to the issue...


----------



## petesvt

Mine is at 586 hours, was Manufactured on 02/13, Revision 00-103, im using the table top and no dust blobs so far.


----------



## DYAUSWINTERS

Can anyone tell me if they have had sync issues with the benq w1070's HDMI ports? I have tried 4 different HDMI cables now and about every 5 to 10 min it flashes a quick light across the center of the image and says HDMI detect 1 or 2 depending on which port I am using. I am willing to keep swapping cables but I am curious if this is an issue with the PJ and not the cables. I have a Jan 2014 build date that I just purchased a week ago with all up to date firmware. Thanks in advance


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DYAUSWINTERS*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8520_60#post_24640227
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me if they have had sync issues with the benq w1070's HDMI ports? I have tried 4 different HDMI cables now and about every 5 to 10 min it flashes a quick light across the center of the image and says HDMI detect 1 or 2 depending on which port I am using. I am willing to keep swapping cables but I am curious if this is an issue with the PJ and not the cables. I have a Jan 2014 build date that I just purchased a week ago with all up to date firmware. Thanks in advance



Nope, I have the same build as you. I would make sure the cables are well seated in the ports. Do you have another hdmi cable in the house that you know has been working on other gear? Possibly swap source, like another blu ray, DVD, or cable box in the house. Just try to weed out the issue.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DYAUSWINTERS*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8550#post_24640227
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me if they have had sync issues with the benq w1070's HDMI ports? I have tried 4 different HDMI cables now and about every 5 to 10 min it flashes a quick light across the center of the image and says HDMI detect 1 or 2 depending on which port I am using. I am willing to keep swapping cables but I am curious if this is an issue with the PJ and not the cables. I have a Jan 2014 build date that I just purchased a week ago with all up to date firmware. Thanks in advance



If you have firmware 106 or later there are no sync issues with the Benq. How long are your cables? What is your input source?

The only time you many loose sync might be on certain Blu-Ray's when they switch from previews to main movie. The disk requires a re-hdmi handshake.

You should not be loosing sync during TV or Blu-Ray movie viewing.


----------



## DYAUSWINTERS

i have firmware 108. And all my cables work fine on my 70X5FD Elite. I am starting to think it's a problem with my pioneer vsx HDMI ports. Been reading about a LOT of HDMI issues with this receiver


----------



## DYAUSWINTERS

I am using two 15 ft cables that both work fine on my other gear. But when I plug my laptop directly into the benq via HDMI I have no issues at all. So I guess that leaves my receiver as the problem


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DYAUSWINTERS*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8520_60#post_24640547
> 
> 
> I am using two 15 ft cables that both work fine on my other gear. But when I plug my laptop directly into the benq via HDMI I have no issues at all. So I guess that leaves my receiver as the problem



Sorry, but at least you figured it out.


----------



## bluer101

I'm using one 25 ft and one 30 ft to my outlet. Then I have 2 3 ft from there to the pj. I have my video sources direct to the pj, hdmi 1 is 3d blu ray and hdmi 2 is xbox 360. I use optical for sound as my older Denon 3806 can't decode the new dts and dd. That is fine with me as there is not that big of a difference from dts hd to core. You have a big difference between DVD dts and blu ray core.


----------



## bighvy76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsil*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8520#post_24637383
> 
> 
> What screen gain are most of you using.


Center stage xd 1.1 gain


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *czoki*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8520#post_24639396
> 
> 
> ...anyone know any undocumented command, to switch to the test pattern via serial cable? I can't find it in the 'rs232 commands' pdf.


I don't think they have one. It's also not listed in the service manual, and would be more likely to be in that manual than any other location. They may still have it, and I have it for some other projectors they have, but the protocols are completely different, so no crossover potential there.


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *czoki*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8520#post_24639396
> 
> 
> I brought my projectors one and a half months ago. I have two, because of passive 3D projection. All of them has revision number 01-106, build it in November 2013, and come with 1.07 firmware and the newer backlighted remote. After 120-120 hours of usage (placed top of each other), it seems clean (without any dust blobs), and i don't noticed any problem with fan sound. Can anyone explain what sound can i hear? My old projectors (very old, 10 year) have to clean every 6-8 month to make dust free picture, so my house and street is not so perfect for projectors. With this hw revision, i am affected with the dust problems?
> 
> 
> I wrote small webapp to remote control my projectors via my home server and rs232. Can anyone know any undocumented command, to switch to the test pattern via serial cable? I can't find it in the 'rs232 commands' pdf.



If I recall correctly, People used to use port sniffers to see what commands went across the port when the button on the remote was pushed... Maybe a port sniffer would tell you.


----------



## Adult Beverage

I've been looking at the BenQ W1070 and the Optoma HD25e using the calculator on Projector Central. Based on the vertical lens shift, can anyone tell me how far above the top of a 98-inch screen the W1070 can be place from about 10 feet away?


----------



## d19racing


I tried the *polarity reversal* through my 3D Glasses still NO 3D POP OUT EFFECT when PJ plays blue-ray 3d disc in 1028/24HZ Format. Any advise for this issue guys?

 

 However 3D POP OUT EFFECT is great when same movie is played via my Cable (3d comcast hbo movies) on the following format  SBS 1028i/60 HZ detected by my PJ W1070 ;

 

My setup

 

*SONY DNA1040 AV receiver* (updated firmware) is connected to my PJW1070 via high end HDMI cable.

*PS3 (Updated firmware)* - only used for Blue-ray 3d movies and is connected to my receiver via high end HDMI cable.

*BIC America PL 89 Series Sound System* is connected to my receiver via highend cables.

*Cable Comcast cord* is connect to my receiver.

*True Depth 3D Active Glasses* - work great.

 

 

3D modeis auto detected by my PJ and all blu ray movies are auto selected in *Frame working Packing mode 1028 / 24 HZ Format and played. Now it is 3d and movie is great only that theres NO 3D POP OUT EFFECT for any Blu ray Movie I own.*

 

*Some of My 3D Blu-ray movie collection played via my PS3:*

 

*Tangled*

*Pacific RIM*

*AVATAR*

*Prometheus*

 

 

When i tried to compare Prometheus/Pacific RIM as both were available on 3D via Comcast cable (HBO 3D ON DEMAND) 

 

PJ auto-selected & played them in the following format - Side By Side 1028i / 60 HZ. Same movies had great 3d pop out effect

literally many scenes popping out of the screen.  

 

But this does not happen (NO 3D Pop out Effect) for same movies when played via PS3 in the following format - 1028 / 24 HZ Format. Just 3D Depth is available.


----------



## detzx

Can I use something like ( http://www.avsforum.com/t/1463980/masciors-calibration-disc ) to calibrate the projector? Is this the best (also free) option to do this?


----------



## bighvy76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adult Beverage*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8550#post_24642404
> 
> 
> I've been looking at the BenQ W1070 and the Optoma HD25e using the calculator on Projector Central. Based on the vertical lens shift, can anyone tell me how far above the top of a 98-inch screen the W1070 can be place from about 10 feet away?


3"


----------



## Adult Beverage

Is 3 inches the maximum it can be above from that distance? Would that be the same for a 105-inch screen if I go bigger?


I see that this PJ is still available on Amazon, BenQ's website and other online sellers, but Best Buy says *"This item is no longer available"* Is there a new model on the way?


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adult Beverage*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8550#post_24646325
> 
> 
> Is 3 inches the maximum it can be above from that distance? Would that be the same for a 105-inch screen if I go bigger?
> 
> 
> I see that this PJ is still available on Amazon, BenQ's website and other online sellers, but Best Buy says *"This item is no longer available"* Is there a new model on the way?


You actually get a range of about 1" to 6" above the top of the screen, but it is very limited range. You will want to read reviews and the manual to confirm what the exact range is for this model, but I would plan on that lens not being more than about 5" above the top of the screen.


I have heard from someone over at Projector Central's forums that the W1080 just disappeared from the Costco Canada website and is listed as a EOL product (End of Life). This is something that is huge to have show up twice so quickly, and I'm really wondering if the year+ old products are about to be replaced while they are still being so highly praised?


----------



## Adult Beverage

Sounds like I may need to scratch my head a little longer to see if there is a new model, how much (if any) better it is, cost vs cost of W1070 closeout.


My screen is currently 15 inches from the ceiling and can't be moved. The ceiling is 7'4" high. The relatively low offset would put the W1070 too low in the room to work. I am thinking of making a bigger screen (105") that would be 11 inches from the ceiling. This would put the PJ 4 inches higher which could/should work. The HD25e has a 8" offset and wold simply go into the currently mount without any issues.


----------



## Ftoast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adult Beverage*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8550#post_24646325
> 
> I see that this PJ is still available on Amazon, BenQ's website and other online sellers, but Best Buy says *"This item is no longer available"* Is there a new model on the way?


From what BB has told me, they are letting their inventory of ALL BenQ products sell out, and won't be carrying the brand anymore. I haven't seen the W1070 on BB's website for several months, so I doubt it's getting replaced.


----------



## Adult Beverage

I wonder what the reasons were that BB would arrive at that business decision? Not every retailer (online or B&M) sells every brand. But what would cause the switch in this case? Number of returns? Better profit margin on another brand? Support?


----------



## bluer101

I bought my first PJ from BB. They had the best price at that time. Then I had it RA with benq.


----------



## ThirdDimension


Hi, everyone! 

 

I have problem with displaying 3D. When I switch to "side-by-side" mode then I have strange spacing in rigth. 3D have depth but it looks crossed with bar in right. Tried with 1080i and 720p.

*Source (PC):* AMD7850, i7, stereoscopic player

*Cable:* HDMI 1.3 High Speed

*W1070 Firmware*: 1.06

 
 
What I'm doing wrong?


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *detzx*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8550#post_24646156
> 
> 
> Can I use something like ( http://www.avsforum.com/t/1463980/masciors-calibration-disc ) to calibrate the projector? Is this the best (also free) option to do this?



Yes, it's a great disc and also the one I used to calibrate my 1070.


----------



## filtor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThirdDimension*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8550#post_24647713
> 
> 
> Hi, everyone!
> 
> 
> I have problem with displaying 3D. When I switch to "side-by-side" mode then I have strange spacing in rigth. 3D have depth but it looks crossed with bar in right. Tried with 1080i and 720p.
> *Source (PC):* AMD7850, i7, stereoscopic player
> *Cable:* HDMI 1.3 High Speed
> *W1070 Firmware*: 1.06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm doing wrong?



Try using VLC media player... it's free and works as well or better than any.


----------



## jsil

Where can I get a longer power cord for my projector.


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsil*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8550#post_24652862
> 
> 
> Where can I get a longer power cord for my projector.



monoprice. I got a 25 foot one for $12.59 from them the other week


----------



## Anthony1

So, the W1070 doesn't have any offset at all ? Looking at the Projector Central Calculator, it shows the top of the screen being even with the center of the projector lens. This would be similar to my current projector, an Optoma HD7100 which also doesn't have any offset. The good news with this, is that people with lower ceilings can rest assured that the offset won't cause the bottom of their screen to be close to the ground.


Of course on the flip side, you might have to use a telescoping type mount thing, so that the projector is like a foot down from the ceiling, and the big downside with this, is that it puts the projector that much closer to your listening position, and if the projector is kinda loud (which I've heard the W1070 is), it can cause some problems from that standpoint.


----------



## filtor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8550#post_24653948
> 
> 
> So, the W1070 doesn't have any offset at all ? Looking at the Projector Central Calculator, it shows the top of the screen being even with the center of the projector lens. This would be similar to my current projector, an Optoma HD7100 which also doesn't have any offset. The good news with this, is that people with lower ceilings can rest assured that the offset won't cause the bottom of their screen to be close to the ground.
> 
> 
> Of course on the flip side, you might have to use a telescoping type mount thing, so that the projector is like a foot down from the ceiling, and the big downside with this, is that it puts the projector that much closer to your listening position, and if the projector is kinda loud (which I've heard the W1070 is), it can cause some problems from that standpoint.



Yes it indeed has offset. Normal is about 3" below/above screen. Lens shift can adjust a little bit .. that's likely why PJC doesn't show offset.


----------



## Airion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d19racing*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8550#post_24642615
> 
> 
> NO 3D POP OUT EFFECT when PJ plays blue-ray 3d disc in 1028/24HZ Format. Any advise for this issue guys?



I doubt there's anything wrong with your set up. It's possible that the Comcast broadcasts have altered the alignment of the left and right images vs the Blu-ray original. Some 3D TVs have options to change the alignment as well, but neither the PS3 nor W1070 do.


Moreover, "pop-out" is a subjective impression. When you say there's no pop out effect, you're giving your impression rather than an actual measurement. Therefore, another possibility is that this is all in your head. If you want to confirm what you're seeing, take a photo of the same scene (no glasses), Blu-ray and Comcast, and see if there's any difference between between the left/right alignment. But really, I'd recommend you not worry about it.


----------



## RTK

Anyone try using an Amazon Fire TV with a W1070? The projector displays the Fire TV boot up and menu normally and can connect to all services available although once you attempt to stream to a Netflix or Amazon movie, it craps out before anything is displayed. I initially thought there it was network problem however the same device can stream without issue on the same cables to a Sony LED display. Seems like some sort of compatibility issue but I'm out of ideas. Has anyone heard or experienced anything like this with a Fire TV or another streaming device connected to your W1070?


----------



## soulkeeper

Similar "problem" with yours...

No pop out effect with 3D bluray( gravity-avengers-pacific rim) when playing with total media theter from my htpc.....

Tried a 3d demo samsung clip,pj locked at SBS 1080 and pop out effect was impressive....


What are the chances that there is a problem with my pj about handling frame packing 3d?


I was thinking that there is a problem with my software player but you say you are experiencing similar results using PS3...


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soulkeeper*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8580#post_24658373
> 
> 
> Similar "problem" with yours...
> 
> No pop out effect with 3D bluray( gravity-avengers-pacific rim) when playing with total media theter from my htpc.....
> 
> Tried a 3d demo samsung clip,pj locked at SBS 1080 and pop out effect was impressive....
> 
> 
> What are the chances that there is a problem with my pj about handling frame packing 3d?
> 
> 
> I was thinking that there is a problem with my software player but you say you are experiencing similar results using PS3...



It is not the projector. Could be the glasses with the polarity set wrong. frame packing 3D works great on the 1070. It also could be something with your htpc.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RTK*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8580#post_24656203
> 
> 
> Anyone try using an Amazon Fire TV with a W1070? The projector displays the Fire TV boot up and menu normally and can connect to all services available although once you attempt to stream to a Netflix or Amazon movie, it craps out before anything is displayed. I initially thought there it was network problem however the same device can stream without issue on the same cables to a Sony LED display. Seems like some sort of compatibility issue but I'm out of ideas. Has anyone heard or experienced anything like this with a Fire TV or another streaming device connected to your W1070?



I have the Amazon Fire TV and it works fine with the 1070. Has to be your network or something else. Comcast and Netfix 3D may be the issue for some. They often do not transmit in F.P


----------



## d19racing


I dont think its to do with any polarity/3d glasess issue, as i checked that as well and glasses /polarity level works great on SBS Mode and Frame packing mode also has great depth ONLY NO 3D Pop out effect.

 

Was advised by BEN Q Customer support to send my PJ in for 1.8 Firmware upgrade as they advised 1.8 update fixes some timing issue on 3d frame packing mode, not sure what that is???

 

My PJ current firmware is 1.6.

 

PS3 plays 3d blue-ray movies with great depth but has no 3d pop out effect at all in the frame packing or top to bottom mode and there is no pop out effect setting available in the ps3 as well,

 

however some 3d blue-ray dvd players do a 3d pop out effect setting is what i have also found out..... 

 

So just to be sure its not the PS3 issue......

 

I am planning to buy another quality 3d Blue-ray player and see if the 3d pop out issue still exists. And if it does then I will send in my PJ to BENQ for latest firmware update.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d19racing*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8580_60#post_24661367
> 
> 
> I dont think its to do with any polarity/3d glasess issue, as i checked that as well and glasses /polarity level works great on SBS Mode and Frame packing mode also has great depth ONLY NO 3D Pop out effect.
> 
> 
> Was advised by BEN Q Customer support to send my PJ in for 1.8 Firmware upgrade as they advised 1.8 update fixes some timing issue on 3d frame packing mode, not sure what that is???
> 
> 
> My PJ current firmware is 1.6.
> 
> 
> PS3 plays 3d blue-ray movies with great depth but has no 3d pop out effect at all in the frame packing or top to bottom mode and there is no pop out effect setting available in the ps3 as well,
> 
> 
> however some 3d blue-ray dvd players do a 3d pop out effect setting is what i have also found out.....
> 
> 
> So just to be sure its not the PS3 issue......
> 
> 
> I am planning to buy another quality 3d Blue-ray player and see if the 3d pop out issue still exists. And if it does then I will send in my PJ to BENQ for latest firmware update.



My first PJ had 1.06 and my new one came with 1.08. I have had my same movies and 3D glasses since the first projector.


When I first got the PJ I thought that 3D would be that theme park pop out effect more. But as I watched more 3d Blu rays I noticed that it's more of the 3d depth. Yes some movies have a few out if screen things here and there but not like you would expect.


I tried a comcast 3d and you are right, the 3d is more pronounced. Not saying that things are popping out everywhere but a little different.


For testing purposes I bought last week IMAX under the sea because everyone talks about it with the potato fish. Yes the fish is right almost in your face for about 5 sec. I paused that scene and stood way back and the more I went back the farther it popped out and stretched more. But this was also the first 3d movie that gave me some eye strain too. Some of the real close ups really made my eyes strain.


Also my wife complained that the image was screwed up on those close ups from her seat which is to the left of our screen. After the movie I sat in her seat and it lost the 3d effect and could not even look at it.


So maybe the way it's presented could cause issues with different sources.


I would suggest picking up this film and try for yourself. It will really let you know if you have a pop out problem or not. Gravity also had some great pop out with flying debris during the space station destruction while spinning.


----------



## wraunch

Planning on getting this projector soon. Any issues with mounting it at around 16' and projecting onto a 130" wide screen in a light controlled room onto a DIY AT screen.


----------



## RTK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8580#post_24660948
> 
> 
> I have the Amazon Fire TV and it works fine with the 1070. Has to be your network or something else. Comcast and Netfix 3D may be the issue for some. They often do not transmit in F.P



That's good to know, thank you. I will try swapping out more cables.


----------



## d19racing


I did try the same 3D Movies listed below on both Cable via Comcast  and on blue-ray via PS3 . There was a Big Visible Difference in the 3d Pop Out effect even for the movies that I viewed as objects came flying out of the screen in many scenes right at you.

 

Prometheus

Pacific Rim 

 

 

On Cable (Comcast), the  best 3D Movie for theme park styled pop out effects was "Journey to the Mysterious Island 2" & "Jack the Giant Slayer" & "Wreck It Ralph". It was AWESOME everyhting popping in your face..


----------



## efto


I tried to update the firmware via usb, but somewhere in the middle I got an error that the update is not successful. I tried few more times and I got the same error message. Everything was set up correctly, Complete Image Download, Boot Loader Area, etc. I tried again with a different computer, both usb and rs232 methods, but the projector was not recognized by the computer.

This was my second update from 1.06 to 1.08. Several months ago I successfully update it from 1.04 to 1.06.

 

Now the projector is stuck with the red light on and is completely dead.

Please help, any advice would be really appreciated.


----------



## dvzzz

If anyone is dealing with dust blobs issue... bad news indeed. Got a cross-shipped replacement (they took my credit card) from Benq today and what a disappointment it is!
it is not just old, this #2 is 01-105 July 2013 (my original defective unit #1 was 01-106 Oct 2013)
It has dust blobs see pictures attached for unit #2
#2 has an added bonus bright light line on the top of the 1.5 feet above the image see picture as well
Benq did not even bother to change the firmware, #2 came old 1.06 FW, my #1 has 1.08FW
to add insult to injury the fan now has crickets
they did not provide any instructions on how to return the original #1 unit...

I must say, Benq really does not care. My #1 was only 2 months old and this is one has 1 hour on the bulb but dust bulbs are here out of the refurb box, now light leakage on the top. What are they thinking?!


They sent me worst unit than I had before...


----------



## gamermwm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvzzz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8580#post_24664415
> 
> 
> If anyone is dealing with dust blobs issue... bad news indeed. Got a cross-shipped replacement (they took my credit card) from Benq today and what a disappointment it is!
> it is not just old, this #2 is 01-105 July 2013 (my original defective unit #1 was 01-106 Oct 2013)
> It has dust blobs see pictures attached for unit #2
> #2 has an added bonus bright light line on the top of the 1.5 feet above the image see picture as well
> Benq did not even bother to change the firmware, #2 came old 1.06 FW, my #1 has 1.08FW
> to add insult to injury the fan now has crickets
> they did not provide any instructions on how to return the original #1 unit...
> 
> I must say, Benq really does not care. My #1 was only 2 months old and this is one has 1 hour on the bulb but dust bulbs are here out of the refurb box, now light leakage on the top. What are they thinking?!
> 
> 
> They sent me worst unit than I had before...



Looks like it's time to just demand a refund as long as you are still under warranty. Then take that money and buy a new one from Amazon and hopefully you will have better luck


----------



## kreeturez

With regards to dust: this is a gem of a post:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *regalman82*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8490#post_24630224
> 
> 
> I was starting to get dust strings as i would call them as they were moving. As they were getting bigger i tried putting fan on high altitude mode and they were gone in 2 days of watching. Might not work for all but it worked for me. Btw i have a little more than 2000 hours on a feb 13 build



This refers to situations before the dust/hair has made its way into the actual light engine (ie, it's around the lamp assembly instead) - which looks like this video (since it wouldn't be moving if it were in the light-engine optics - there's no airflow there.)


When I ran into this same issue, this was the first thing I tried - but I only left High-Alt mode on for about an hour. Wish I'd have seen this first, since this is actually a very safe means of dealing with pre-light-engine dust since the airflow within the projector is actually from the left side-vent to the front vent. Thus the flow is directed straight out of the projector - and any dust that gets dislodged by the fan will, by design, generally not travel towards the color wheel where it would get into the optics itself.


Of course once dust is in the optical light-engine, it appears as dots as @dvzzz is seeing; at which point there's no simple way to remove it.


That's extremely, extremely frustrating. I can't figure it out: it's as if BenQ had a surprise hit with the W1070 (fantastic PQ; excellent price; tons of features) and has been unable to keep up with support of it, because my experiences with their support have been equally poor. Perhaps demand for the projector (it's one of Amazon's top 10 and has been for a while) has also had a detrimental effect on build quality of subsequent units since they're being rushed out of the factory?


When my original unit (also a Feb 2013) was decommissioned due the issue dvzzz is having (he's had it twice now!), I replaced with a brand new unit which had a number of design changes . I'm holding thumbs that improvement to dust sealing is one of them (I've only seen one report of dust on the most recent hardware revision). So I'd second gamermwm's suggestion of demanding a refund and starting anew. But it's not a guarantee that the issue won't rear it's head in the future - and that's a massive concern.


It's a pity since the unit is otherwise nicely built; and the under-the-hood electronics design is quite nice too. The fan-rattle is irritating but in my 1500 hours of use, it never bothered me or caused overheating (and it does seem fixed on newer revisions): the number of OTB failures on the W1070 is pretty low, too. And there're several users reporting well over 3000 hours of use, trouble-free. The biggest issue afflicting it, then, is dodgy dust sealing. *BenQ*: Sort. This. Out... And do something about your support - before Optoma releases another HD25 (non-'e') and you have proper competition in this price bracket again!


----------



## bluer101

My first unit was a few weeks old when it got a line of something on it. I emailed Benq and the setup an RA. With mine being 2 weeks old I told them I want a brand new unit to swap. They agreed. I waited about a week and tried to get them to send me the new unit first (with me paying the $1000) so I can see the replacement.


They told me that it's setup as a exchange brand new unit. I had to pay for shipping to them as that's not covered. I still had the original box to ship. But after shipping and insurance it was just over $40.


I ended up getting a brand new unit after 2 weeks without any PJ. The original PJ also had some dust and out of the box fan noise, clicking. Did it more after watching 3D with smart Eco. It was 10/13 - 1.06 and the new one is 1/14 - 1.08.


----------



## Ingram

I have the dust blob issues too but I've learned to live with it. I don't really want to go through the hassle of being without it and potentially getting an even worse one. I'm hoping BenQ will have a worthy successor out in a year or two and I'll just upgrade/sell the w1070 on ebay.


Of course if anyone here has dealt with *BenQ Australia* I'd love to hear your story


----------



## umairsemail

Is this projector compatible with the vizio wireless soundbar?? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CDIK908/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 


Thanks!


----------



## Anthony1

is there a black version of the W1070 ?


Reason I ask, is because on Amazon it's listed as (white), which makes me think there might be a black version of it.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8580_60#post_24667869
> 
> 
> is there a black version of the W1070 ?
> 
> 
> Reason I ask, is because on Amazon it's listed as (white), which makes me think there might be a black version of it.



Nope


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umairsemail*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8580#post_24666811
> 
> 
> Is this projector compatible with the vizio wireless soundbar?? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CDIK908/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> Thanks!


While it will work with it, for $300 you have some much better options.


The projector only outputs analog Left/Right audio, so you would need to wire that all in, then deal with the limitations of that soundbar.


Better would be a entry level surround system from www.accessories4less.com - They have complete proper systems with half a dozen that are under $300...

http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/dendht1513ba/denon-dht-1513ba-home-theater-system-w/boston-acoustics-speakers/1.html 


Obviously, wiring is always an issue, but if you intend to use speakers, you will need some wires somewhere.


----------



## Auric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umairsemail*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8580#post_24666811
> 
> 
> Is this projector compatible with the vizio wireless soundbar?? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CDIK908/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> Thanks!



The Benq has got HDMI Inputs for the Video Signal the Vizio Soundbar has no HDMI at all, it does nothing with the Video Signal so there is no reason to ask for an compatibility issues (you could also ask if the Benq is compatible to your carpet










If you want to get a 42 Inch Screen the Soundbar will give you the correct left an right Audio Signals at the right places of the picture, if you put it under a real home cinema screen with 100 inches you will get a wide Center speaker and not even a correct stereo Audio Signal


----------



## eric3316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8580#post_24668571
> 
> 
> While it will work with it, for $300 you have some much better options.
> 
> 
> The projector only outputs analog Left/Right audio, so you would need to wire that all in, then deal with the limitations of that soundbar.
> 
> 
> Better would be a entry level surround system from www.accessories4less.com - They have complete proper systems with half a dozen that are under $300...
> 
> http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/dendht1513ba/denon-dht-1513ba-home-theater-system-w/boston-acoustics-speakers/1.html
> 
> 
> Obviously, wiring is always an issue, but if you intend to use speakers, you will need some wires somewhere.


I assume since you are recommending that site they are legit. I am not familiar with them but no someone who is looking for a sound system. Just don't want to make sure they are ok to recommend.


----------



## Morkeleb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eric3316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8580#post_24669273
> 
> 
> I assume since you are recommending that site they are legit. I am not familiar with them but no someone who is looking for a sound system. Just don't want to make sure they are ok to recommend.



I came across this thread that might help you decide.
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1410500/accessories4less-good-or-shady


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eric3316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8580#post_24669273
> 
> 
> I assume since you are recommending that site they are legit. I am not familiar with them but no someone who is looking for a sound system. Just don't want to make sure they are ok to recommend.


They are very well regarded. I'm not sure if I've bought from them before, but have been following them for several years now and know several 'internet' friends who have made purchases from them with zero regrets.


This topic was just started about them a few days ago:
http://forums.audioholics.com/forums/general-av-discussions/90452-accessories-4-less-experiences.html 


All responses are positive.


Google also shows a very solid rating on the site:
https://www.google.com/shopping/seller?gs_rn=42&gs_ri=psy-ab&tok=HOT9ik99LnQ1GdlFaRKuoA&pq=denon+receiver+accessories4less&cp=12&gs_id=bvn&xhr=t&q=388548&pf=p&client=firefox-a&hs=J7Y&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&channel=fflb&sclient=psy-ab&oq=denon+avr-16&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.65636070,d.aWw&biw=1920&bih=950&tch=1&ech=6&psi=gVtiU-rENYyryAS8pIKADQ.1398954882652.1&sqi=2&mrqs=1&sa=X&ei=JFxiU_vsJ8HhygG-noDACQ&ved=0CEMQwhI 


But, you should check in audio forums and ask around. Audio can be a phenomenal part of the viewing experience, so having a good upgrade path for audio is a good starting point.


----------



## jsil

I've bought from them in the past and will in the future no problems at all.


----------



## umairsemail




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8580#post_24668571
> 
> 
> While it will work with it, for $300 you have some much better options.
> 
> 
> The projector only outputs analog Left/Right audio, so you would need to wire that all in, then deal with the limitations of that soundbar.
> 
> 
> Better would be a entry level surround system from www.accessories4less.com - They have complete proper systems with half a dozen that are under $300...
> 
> http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/dendht1513ba/denon-dht-1513ba-home-theater-system-w/boston-acoustics-speakers/1.html
> 
> 
> Obviously, wiring is always an issue, but if you intend to use speakers, you will need some wires somewhere.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Auric*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8580#post_24669200
> 
> 
> The Benq has got HDMI Inputs for the Video Signal the Vizio Soundbar has no HDMI at all, it does nothing with the Video Signal so there is no reason to ask for an compatibility issues (you could also ask if the Benq is compatible to your carpet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to get a 42 Inch Screen the Soundbar will give you the correct left an right Audio Signals at the right places of the picture, if you put it under a real home cinema screen with 100 inches you will get a wide Center speaker and not even a correct stereo Audio Signal



Well I just got a 150 inch pull down electric screen in a room on the first floor with the BenQ in use. But, the problem is that I want to be able to convert the room from a media center to a place that doesn't look like media center if I have a formal party or something. The room is 20x30 so it is quite large. Speakers and wires would be very hard to hide; one sound bar are two wireless speakers would be easy to hide. What would you guys recommend then?


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8580#post_24669862
> 
> 
> But, you should check in audio forums and ask around. Audio can be a phenomenal part of the viewing experience, so having a good upgrade path for audio is a good starting point.



Cheers to that: I spent around 10 months outputting (via the W1070's Audio Out) to an analog 2-channel (but high-watt) speaker system. Sound was loud and clear (good DAC on the W1070) - but I had no idea what I was missing out on until the move to proper multi-channel surround - even on my then-limited budget.


The immersiveness is just phenomenal.


A 127"-size image with just 'make-do' sound was almost a bit of a waste, in retrospect!


----------



## gamermwm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsil*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8580#post_24669914
> 
> 
> I've bought from them in the past and will in the future no problems at all.



Here's a link to Denon's authorized online retailer page and they are indeed listed:

http://usa.denon.com/US/WhereToBuy/Pages/OnlineETailers.aspx


----------



## Anthony1

So, I know that the W1070 has a small amount of vertical lens shift.


Is anybody able to do the Poor Man's Zoom with this projector for 2.35:1 content ? I currently have a Optoma HD7100, which has both Horizontal and Vertical lens shift. Whenever I do the Poor Man's Zoom Trick with my current projector, it involes me zooming out the image to it's maximum range ( so that the black bars are zoomed into the black background surrounding my screen ) .


However, whenever I zoom out, the screen drops down, and also heads a bit to the left. So I have to use the vertical lens shift to raise the screen back up to the correct height, and I also have to use the horizontal lens shift to adjust it slightly over to the right side. With the W1070 having zero horizontal shift, am I totally screwed ? Also, I'm wondering if the vertical lens shift on the Optoma HD7100 is much greater than the W1070. In other words, although the W1070 does have Vertical lens shift, does it have enough of it to actually pull off the Poor Man's Zoom trick ?


I guess I pretty much need one of these things in my room, and just play around with the thing and see what I can get away with. I guess worst case scenario I have to ship it back to Amazon. I wonder if Amazon charges a restocking fee on returned projectors or anything like that... I don't mind taking the loss on return shipping to experiment with this. I guess I could see if Fry's will match Amazon's price and buy it locally at Fry's, but I'm almost positive Fry's charges a restocking fee.


( Returning things at Fry's is like pulling teeth )


----------



## Cerberus83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wootpiggy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8460#post_24622030
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm in Italy so I missed this. The Lofree isn't backlit which is what led me to purchase the logitech mini controller. I just have to test if it will work with the android stick. It should be in my mailbox when I get home.



Hey Woot,


Were you able to test the controller with that Android TV Box Player? I'm leaning towards getting Lenovo N5902, but I don't know if I can use if it's connected directly into Android Box and if it will work behind the wall.


Thoughts?


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8580#post_24670253
> 
> 
> Is anybody able to do the Poor Man's Zoom with this projector for 2.35:1 content ?


Ignoring the lens shift which is the smallest I've ever seen on any projector, the zoom range isn't close to what you need to do a poor man's anamorphic setup. The zoom range isn't close to enough. Unless you physically move the projector, there is no way to accomplish what you are talking about.


----------



## Ftoast

The w1070's small amount of zoom range won't be enough for the poorman unless you are okay cropping off quite a bit of 16:9 top/bottom, so it's likely a bust right there. I'd assume the amount of shift available would be enough to keep the image centered, but I haven't gotten my hands on one to try it.


----------



## MakaKam

Whenever I play a movie in 3d the pj switches to 30hz instead of 24hz refresh rate. Does anyone else have this? I play movies from my htpc which is connected to onkyo avr and then to pj. When I used my panny plasma in the same chain of connections 3d it switched correctly. I am able to switch to 24hz though but after I start a movie so it's not too comfortable.


----------



## schmidtwi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MakaKam*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8610#post_24671661
> 
> 
> Whenever I play a movie in 3d the pj switches to 30hz instead of 24hz refresh rate. Does anyone else have this? I play movies from my htpc which is connected to onkyo avr and then to pj. When I used my panny plasma in the same chain of connections 3d it switched correctly. I am able to switch to 24hz though but after I start a movie so it's not too comfortable.



Set your HTPC to 24 Hz.


Better yet, update to the latest firmware so you can run 3d @ 60Hz, then set your PC to 60Hz.


----------



## Anthony1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ftoast*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8610#post_24670828
> 
> 
> The w1070's small amount of zoom range won't be enough for the poorman unless you are okay cropping off quite a bit of 16:9 top/bottom, so it's likely a bust right there. I'd assume the amount of shift available would be enough to keep the image centered, but I haven't gotten my hands on one to try it.




I know that you're supposed to have a full 1.5 zoom or something like that to do proper CIH, but I have an Optoma HD7100, and it doesn't have 1.5 zoom, it has 1.25 zoom, and I'm still able to have a modifed CIH theater. It's a long story, but basically the bottom 5 inches of the 16:9 Area of my screen needs to be masked during 2.35:1 content. The top of the screen is the same height for both 16:9 and 2.35:1, but the bottom of the 16:9 area drops down another 5 inches or so from the 2.35:1 area. Which means that I have to mask in both scenarios. When I'm doing 16:9, I have to mask the sides, and when I'm doing 2.35:1, I have to mask the bottom 5 inches of the 16:9 area of the screen.


I watch 16:9 way more than 2.35:1, so I mostly just have the sides masked 90 percent of the time. When I decide to watch something in 2.35:1, then I have to readjust the masking (also have to manually do the zooming and lens shifting )


Projector Central is showing the W1070 with 1.30 zoom, which is actually a tiny bit more than my optoma. I'm still concerned about not having any horizontal lens shift. Because whenever I do the poor man's zoom, when you zoom the image way out, it goes down, and also to the left. I have to adjust it back up, and then also move it slightly to the right.


----------



## Anthony1

Fry's has this on sale right now by the way. Slightly lower than that other place. I need to call Fry's and see if they charge a restocking fee on Projectors. I'm assuming Amazon doesn't have a restocking fee


----------



## jsil

Last time I asked Fry's about restocking fee's they said 15% at my local store.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Has anyone changed their lamp on their W1070 yet? Mine just blew this morning. Had a replacement on standby. An official BenQ lamp from Projector People. Changed the bulb, but now the color temp shifts from warmer to cooler every 10secs or so and it flickers a bit.


Wondering if this is normal and new lamps have to be broken in and then settle down, although that never happened with the PJ when it was new, and I assume the lamp was also, or is my lamp defective, or something else wrong with the PJ?


I contacted both BenQ and PJ People's tech support, but neither is open on weekends, so I have to wait till Monday for a response. Any insight from forumers would be appreciated.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8610#post_24678541
> 
> 
> Has anyone changed their lamp on their W1070 yet? Mine just blew this morning. Had a replacement on standby. An official BenQ lamp from Projector People. Changed the bulb, but now the color temp shifts from warmer to cooler every 10secs or so and it flickers a bit.
> 
> 
> Wondering if this is normal and new lamps have to be broken in and then settle down, although that never happened with the PJ when it was new, and I assume the lamp was also, or is my lamp defective, or something else wrong with the PJ?
> 
> 
> I contacted both BenQ and PJ People's tech support, but neither is open on weekends, so I have to wait till Monday for a response. Any insight from forumers would be appreciated.



You might want to try running the lamp on high for an hour or so to see it it settles down. If that does not work there could be something wrong with the new lamp.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8610#post_24678694
> 
> 
> You might want to try running the lamp on high for an hour or so to see it it settles down. If that does not work there could be something wrong with the new lamp.


Thanks for the suggestion. I had been running SmartEco. Been on for like 4hrs now and it is basically the same. Gonna try just Normal and see if that does anything.


Just hope it's the lamp and not something else. It was fine before the change, but you never know.


Hopefully BenQ and/or Projector people step up on Monday.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8610#post_24678821
> 
> 
> Gonna try just Normal and see if that does anything.
> 
> 
> Just hope it's the lamp and not something else. It was fine before the change, but you never know.
> 
> 
> Hopefully BenQ and/or Projector people step up on Monday.



Give this a shot (Normal lamp-mode) for a few hours and see what happens...

If it was fine prior to the swap, then it probably is lamp-related: sounds like the bulb's arc isn't static...


----------



## Ftoast

About how many hours did your old lamp have before giving out?


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8610#post_24678861
> 
> 
> Give this a shot (Normal lamp-mode) for a few hours and see what happens...
> 
> If it was fine prior to the swap, then it probably is lamp-related: sounds like the bulb's arc isn't static...



Thanks much for the idea. Doing that now and crossing fingers.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ftoast*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8610#post_24678874
> 
> 
> About how many hours did your old lamp have before giving out?



Around 6500-7000hrs. It had like 5600hrs according to the menu, but the settings got reset when I did a FW upgrade and I believe there was like 1500hrs or so on it then.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8610#post_24678919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ftoast*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8610#post_24678874
> 
> 
> About how many hours did your old lamp have before giving out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around 6500-7000hrs. It had like 5600hrs according to the menu, but the settings got reset when I did a FW upgrade and I believe there was like 1500hrs or so on it then.
Click to expand...


Holy smoke! That's even higher than the claimed figures! This mostly in SmartEco mode?


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8610#post_24678919
> 
> 
> Around 6500-7000hrs. It had like 5600hrs according to the menu, but the settings got reset when I did a FW upgrade and I believe there was like 1500hrs or so on it then.



Just curious... Did you by any chance take a light meter reading of the bulb before you pulled it out... Just wondering how many ftl were still in it at the end of its life.


----------



## bighvy76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8610#post_24678919
> 
> 
> Around 6500-7000hrs. It had like 5600hrs according to the menu, but the settings got reset when I did a FW upgrade and I believe there was like 1500hrs or so on it then.


dang what mode did you use?


----------



## Ftoast


That's great news about the lamp hours. A store near me finally started selling the 1070 a couple days ago, so I've got one on order. I'm trying to keep my excitement in check, but still..


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8610#post_24678939
> 
> 
> Holy smoke! That's even higher than the claimed figures! This mostly in SmartEco mode?


Never used anything else but SmartEco. No point unless you just think it's too bright. I use it in my living room as a TV though, so the brightness was never an issue, and the Contrast ratio is better in SmartEco. Not to mention the lamp life lol.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ellisr63*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8610#post_24678965
> 
> 
> Just curious... Did you by any chance take a light meter reading of the bulb before you pulled it out... Just wondering how many ftl were still in it at the end of its life.


No, I didn't unfortunately. I can say that while the dropoff in brightness was noticeable to me, it definitely wasn't drastic. My wife, for instance, never noticed it.


----------



## bighvy76

Really. I run mine only on economic mode in my bat cave I have 1100 hrs so far no problems... I'm afraid of smart eco I herd it runs hotter and the fan runs at economic speed and can cause fan chirp. I'm on 1.05


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8610#post_24679289
> 
> 
> Really. I run mine only on economic mode in my bat cave I have 1100 hrs so far no problems... I'm afraid of smart eco I herd it runs hotter and the fan runs at economic speed and can cause fan chirp. I'm on 1.05



SmartEco is rated for more hours than Economic. It also has the highest CR because of the dynamic lamp dimming. I don't know how it's possible that switching from Hi lamp to low lamp dynamically can have longer life than just being on Low lamp all the time, but I can confirm from real world results that it lasts even longer than it's rated for in SmartEco.


----------



## bighvy76

I read that also. Didn't make sense to me either. I'm afraid the fan riding in lower setting and lamp being bright like normal mode will make the fan "chirp" like I've read


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8610#post_24679289
> 
> 
> Really. I run mine only on economic mode in my bat cave I have 1100 hrs so far no problems... I'm afraid of smart eco I herd it runs hotter and the fan runs at economic speed and can cause fan chirp. I'm on 1.05


Do you mean the fan rattle? If so maybe I need to try mine in ECO mode instead and see if it goes away.


----------



## bighvy76

So your does have fan rattle? I read in smart eco it runs hotter and fan runs in lower economic speed and causes the oil in the fan bearings to degrade. That's why I'm afraid to run smart eco. Mine has no rattle at 1000 hrs in economic


----------



## kreeturez

Fan speed (at least on the latest firmware) in SmartEco fluctuates depending on the brightness of the current scene: on a bright scene, they run nearly as fast as on Normal; presumably since the lamp is running at full brightness.

On dark scenes, they drop in speed.


My previous unit (manufactured Feb-2013) rattled from the first time I switched it on; regardless of lamp setting.


My new unit (Jan-2014) doesn't rattle in any mode...


My guess is it was a dodgy design on the fan. Though TBH, it never did bother me...


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8580_60#post_24679382
> 
> 
> Fan speed (at least on the latest firmware) in SmartEco fluctuates depending on the brightness of the current scene: on a bright scene, they run nearly as fast as on Normal; presumably since the lamp is running at full brightness.
> 
> On dark scenes, they drop in speed.
> 
> 
> My previous unit (manufactured Feb-2013) rattled from the first time I switched it on; regardless of lamp setting.
> 
> 
> My new unit (Jan-2014) doesn't rattle in any mode...
> 
> 
> My guess is it was a dodgy design on the fan. Though TBH, it never did bother me...



My new unit does the same thing. First unit from day one fan tick.


----------



## bighvy76

I have a June 2013 build date on 1.05 and I don't think the fan fluctuates it stays on low. And I have no fan noise so I'm not gonna risk it lol


----------



## AaronPSU79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8610#post_24678939
> 
> 
> Holy smoke! That's even higher than the claimed figures! This mostly in SmartEco mode?



The rated bulb life is not when the bulb is going to burn out, it's when it should be replaced. Really you're not supposed to let it burn out as there's a chance the bulb could explode and damage the projector.


----------



## coderguy

That's not exactly true, as the rated bulb life is total baloney. It has nothing to do with when they anticipate a lamp will explode, they design the lamps NOT to explode unless you go WAY over the hours.


These lamps are the same basic type and ones used in rear projection TV's that would tell you that you can go 10,000 hours before replacing it. I went 7,500 hours on a Benq Philips bulb that was only rated for 2,000 hours of use. Yet a JVC lamp rated at 2,000 hours exploded on me at 1,200.


The ratings mean nothing, literally nothing. My suggestion to play it safe is to not run the bulb over 6000 hours (though it depends on the bulb).


Pay absolutely NO attention to bulb ratings, the bulb a Viewsonic uses that is rated at 6000 hours is the same bulb some others are rating at 2500 hours. The whole thing is pure hilarity. The internal cooling of the projector and other parts is what can cause some difference in longevity with a similar bulb design, but it's anyone's guess as to which PJ has an issue or not (seems like Epsons and older JVC's are notorious for it).


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Well, the bulb is still the same. Not settling in regardless of me using Normal. PJ People and BenQ will be pestered by me on Monday.


----------



## wasure

total shot in the dark, but do they make any sort of attachment lens to get a horizontal lens shift?


i got so far as buying a good ceiling mount and extension then some things came up and i'm not going to be able to ceiling mount after all, but i'm in a small room and sick of being so far from center screen with the projector on a stand next to the sofa.


i guess if all fails, i might try to get something custom made - thinking a large base under the sofa attached to a post that hugs the wall behind the sofa attached to an overhanging platform to connect the mount...


----------



## eric3316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8610#post_24679554
> 
> 
> That's not exactly true, as the rated bulb life is total baloney. It has nothing to do with when they anticipate a lamp will explode, they design the lamps NOT to explode unless you go WAY over the hours.
> 
> 
> These lamps are the same basic type and ones used in rear projection TV's that would tell you that you can go 10,000 hours before replacing it. I went 7,500 hours on a Benq Philips bulb that was only rated for 2,000 hours of use. Yet a JVC lamp rated at 2,000 hours exploded on me at 1,200.
> 
> 
> The ratings mean nothing, literally nothing. My suggestion to play it safe is to not run the bulb over 6000 hours (though it depends on the bulb).
> 
> 
> Pay absolutely NO attention to bulb ratings, the bulb a Viewsonic uses that is rated at 6000 hours is the same bulb some others are rating at 2500 hours. The whole thing is pure hilarity. The internal cooling of the projector and other parts is what can cause some difference in longevity with a similar bulb design, but it's anyone's guess as to which PJ has an issue or not (seems like Epsons and older JVC's are notorious for it).


Yup. My old rear projection TV gave me a bulb warning at 3000 hours. The bulb lasted another 4 years after that. lol


----------



## Ingram

Got a new couch coming which is taller than the current one. Which means I have to redo the the projector setup. It's turning out to be a real ***** of a job. I've just about given up trying. The last roll of the dice is getting a mount for the roof that is 1-2M long and hoping the roof doesn't fall down. Renting a house and the spot where the screen is the roof above is not ideal. I don't even think there is a beam there.


Plan b is sell the lot and say farewell to having a big screen.


----------



## Anthony1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingram*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8640#post_24681227
> 
> 
> Got a new couch coming which is taller than the current one. Which means I have to redo the the projector setup. It's turning out to be a real ***** of a job. I've just about given up trying. The last roll of the dice is getting a mount for the roof that is 1-2M long and hoping the roof doesn't fall down. Renting a house and the spot where the screen is the roof above is not ideal. I don't even think there is a beam there.
> 
> 
> Plan b is sell the lot and say farewell to having a big screen.



So, you're not ceiling mounting it, because you can't find a beam to support the weight of the projector ? Is there a crawl space above your ceiling ? You can probably buy a 2 x 4, and get up in the crawl space, and connect it to something, and then use that as the anchor.



I have a problem in my room, where I don't have a 2 x 4 in quite the right spot that I would need it to be, so I'm just going to put one in myself, and connect it to some other 2 x 4's that are already in there. Of course, it has a crawl space that I can get into, and I own the house, so if I screw something up real bad, it's not like I'm going to get sued or something.


There has to be a logical way around your problem.


----------



## wootpiggy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cerberus83*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8600_100#post_24670345
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Woot,
> 
> 
> Were you able to test the controller with that Android TV Box Player? I'm leaning towards getting Lenovo N5902, but I don't know if I can use if it's connected directly into Android Box and if it will work behind the wall.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


 

It will definitely work behind the wall as long as the range is substantially less than 30ft. I had mine 10ft away and put it under my dog's bed and it still worked fine.. The Logitech is definitely my favorite. I use it with both the Android and my PC. It is perfect with the PC and although some of the buttons have no direct effect on the Android, it is still the best. The N5902's most common complaint is that the touchpad isn't great. The Logitech you can switch it between a touchpad and arrow keys. The lights are great and the size and ergonomics are perfect for me. It would be worth it at 2x the price of the Lenovo. I got mine for $33 here.  I have used many different remotes with these android sticks so I definitely have a lot of models to compare. I have used the air mouse models, the lenovo, the lofree, a logitech mouse/keyboard combo, a motorola bluetooth keyboard with slide out touchpad, and finally this logitech mini. If you aren't concerned about size and can find one of those keyboards that is backlit, that's definitely the best option for these but I needed something remote sized to fit in a cup holder since we don't have any tables in our home theater.


----------



## Auric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eric3316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8640#post_24680767
> 
> 
> Yup. My old rear projection TV gave me a bulb warning at 3000 hours. The bulb lasted another 4 years after that. lol



I did change the bulb at my Sony 55" rear projection TV last month after 11000 hours while still burning. But it's only got 100 Watts


----------



## Charlie97L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingram*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8640#post_24681227
> 
> 
> Got a new couch coming which is taller than the current one. Which means I have to redo the the projector setup. It's turning out to be a real ***** of a job. I've just about given up trying. The last roll of the dice is getting a mount for the roof that is 1-2M long and hoping the roof doesn't fall down. Renting a house and the spot where the screen is the roof above is not ideal. I don't even think there is a beam there.
> 
> 
> Plan b is sell the lot and say farewell to having a big screen.



Can you just use lag anchors? I used 4 of those, each rated for 50 lbs when I mounted my old Panny, never had an issue. Plan to do the same with the BenQ later this month.


----------



## eric3316

Hi All. I currently have an Acer H6510BD and think it is a very good projector for it's price. I know the W1070 is suppose to be even better offering better colors, saturation and calibration options.


I am okay keeping the Acer but would love to try and and compare it to the BenQ. One of my requirements is being able to view it in the daytime hours. The Acer is completely viewable in my room during the day. I am not critically watching in the daytime so I am not expecting anything great during the day, I just want to be able to at least see everything clearly.


The Acer can produce a picture that cuts through. Can anyone comment if they think the BenQ would be able to cut through a room like pictured below.


----------



## Ftoast

It looks like you've got blinds up, that never hurt anything. I've seen much dimmer projectors cut through a blinded/curtained daytime. What size screen are you using?


----------



## Daniel Chaves

This projector is fairly light and same for most mounts that go with it, typically drywall can support around 25lbs so you can get some drywall anchors and attach your projector mount that way, I did that at my old place when there was no studs in a decent spot and it held up very well.


----------



## eric3316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ftoast*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8640#post_24685699
> 
> 
> It looks like you've got blinds up, that never hurt anything. I've seen much dimmer projectors cut through a blinded/curtained daytime. What size screen are you using?


I am using a 100" screen and the projector is ceiling mounted about 9ft. back.


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eric3316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8640#post_24685455
> 
> 
> Hi All. I currently have an Acer H6510BD and think it is a very good projector for it's price. I know the W1070 is suppose to be even better offering better colors, saturation and calibration options.
> 
> 
> I am okay keeping the Acer but would love to try and and compare it to the BenQ. One of my requirements is being able to view it in the daytime hours. The Acer is completely viewable in my room during the day. I am not critically watching in the daytime so I am not expecting anything great during the day, I just want to be able to at least see everything clearly.
> 
> 
> The Acer can produce a picture that cuts through. Can anyone comment if they think the BenQ would be able to cut through a room like pictured below.



Well I hope you really mean it when you say you have low standards bc it's pretty washed out during the day.


I only watch after sundown. Nothing annoys me more than a washed out picture.


At night it still amazes me that this quality picture was so affordable.


----------



## Ftoast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eric3316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8640#post_24685770
> 
> 
> 
> I am using a 100" screen and the projector is ceiling mounted about 9ft. back.


This is about 400lumens on a 105" screen without any curtains/blinds, but on an overcast day with some clouds between the sun that'd otherwise be pouring directly onto the screen right from the front.



The BenQ is capable of 2-4X this level of output, depending on age and settings.


----------



## cruisx

Anyone find the projector a little dim when playing games? Maybe it is just fifa 14 but when I went back to playing it on my projector last night the dimness really bothered me for a few matches. The PS4 menu seemed bright though so it could be the color pallet in the game, maybe dull is the right word.


It could be just me, i have been playing in on a LED for a few days.


----------



## eric3316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsdec*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8640#post_24686173
> 
> 
> Well I hope you really mean it when you say you have low standards bc it's pretty washed out during the day.
> 
> 
> I only watch after sundown. Nothing annoys me more than a washed out picture.
> 
> 
> At night it still amazes me that this quality picture was so affordable.


That's the thing. I know contrast levels will be a lot worse but I don't want to watch a completely washed out screen. I want to see colors if you now what I mean. I might just order a refurb from BenQ if they get them back in stock soon. They said they have a 30 day return policy with no restocking fee's. Might be worth it to just check it out.


If they don't stock it soon and I have to keep the Acer, I will still be happy. It is really bright for daytime viewing and really looks good at night. I was actually pretty impressed with the black levels.


----------



## Anthony1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cruisx*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8640#post_24686540
> 
> 
> Anyone find the projector a little dim when playing games? Maybe it is just fifa 14 but when I went back to playing it on my projector last night the dimness really bothered me for a few matches. The PS4 menu seemed bright though so it could be the color pallet in the game, maybe dull is the right word.
> 
> 
> It could be just me, i have been playing in on a LED for a few days.



What about other PS4 games ? Do you have Infamous ? How does it look on the W1070 ?


----------



## filtor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8640#post_24685714
> 
> 
> This projector is fairly light and same for most mounts that go with it, typically drywall can support around 25lbs so you can get some drywall anchors and attach your projector mount that way, I did that at my old place when there was no studs in a decent spot and it held up very well.



There are some screws called "wall hogs" that are VERY coarse and large threaded drywall screws and are rated at 50 lbs each. Might try those. There are also screw-in type drywall anchors that have large coarse threads as well. Both are fairly and substantially sturdy.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filtor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8640#post_24687514
> 
> 
> There are some screws called "wall hogs" that are VERY coarse and large threaded drywall screws and are rated at 50 lbs each. Might try those. There are also screw-in type drywall anchors that have large coarse threads as well. Both are fairly and substantially sturdy.



If I recall from a wall mounted position, drywall supports 50lbs but from a ceiling mounted position I think they say to cut that in half to like 25lbs for safety. Again I dont recall the exact figures but yes those should work fine.


----------



## Desisuperman

Can't seem to find an answer to this even in the manual.


For this projector what is the range on;


1) Video Signal

2) PC Signal


Secondly, in ATI CCC (for my HTPC) I have Dynamic Range set to 0-255 and Pixel Format set to 4:4:4 (16-235)Everything else disabled. From my research this seems to be the correct settings CCC.


Now, what is the correct setting for projector to be set to with the HTPC. Video or PC signal? Right now I have it set to Video.


Lastly, when switching to Xbox or PS3 should I change that or leave it as is.


----------



## efto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *efto*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8580#post_24663369
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to update the firmware via usb, but somewhere in the middle I got an error that the update is not successful. I tried few more times and I got the same error message. Everything was set up correctly, Complete Image Download, Boot Loader Area, etc. I tried again with a different computer, both usb and rs232 methods, but the projector was not recognized by the computer.
> 
> This was my second update from 1.06 to 1.08. Several months ago I successfully update it from 1.04 to 1.06.
> 
> 
> 
> Now the projector is stuck with the red light on and is completely dead.
> 
> Please help, any advice would be really appreciated.


 

Is there anyone willing to help with an advice?


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *efto*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8640#post_24689442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone willing to help with an advice?


Is it under warranty? If so you might want to return it as defective... I would not tell them you were doing an update though as it might have voided your warranty. I hate to tell you but I think you have found the pitfalls of doing updates, and now have a brick. I had the same thing happen years ago with a Playstation... I was lucky that I had an extended warranty and that I had no choice but to update it as the PS did it on its own and became a brick. Your problem will be that you did it on your own. I hope that I am wrong but others in the thread have warned that your projector could become a brick by doing the firmware updates.


----------



## efto


Thanks for the advice, it is still under warranty. If I cannot find any other solution I will send it to Benq. Still I would prefer to fix it myself if there is a way.


----------



## OZReddog

If you read previous posts on this topic there is NO WAY BACK that is currently known, other than sending your projector to Benq.


Just do it, seeing it is under warranty.


----------



## efto


Somebody here suggested that it can be fixed by flashing the EPROM chip. Is this doable?


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *efto*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8640#post_24690627
> 
> 
> Somebody here suggested that it can be fixed by flashing the EPROM chip. Is this doable?



In theory yes; but it requires custom hardware to do - and I didn't see any success mentioned on that thread...


The other concern is that if your bootloader's been corrupted/overwritten, you've got another problem since the bootloader isn't included with the downloaded firmware.


I'll second the suggestion above: return to sender. Just don't go into too much detail as to what went wrong


----------



## OZReddog

To efto,



Mate ... if you cocked up a simple upgrade and bricked your projector do you seriously believe you are at all capable of reprogramming an eprom????? Seriously??? You don't give me the impression you can.



PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE stop asking and send the damn projector to Benq and get it fixed professionally.


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8640#post_24690978
> 
> 
> To efto,
> 
> 
> 
> Mate ... if you cocked up a simple upgrade and bricked your projector do you seriously believe you are at all capable of reprogramming an eprom????? Seriously??? You don't give me the impression you can.
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE stop asking and send the damn projector to Benq and get it fixed professionally.


Not to mention he is already on shaky ground with the warranty... If he digs deeper he may not have any warranty at all.


----------



## LFM2

Hello efto. I do not think that you deserve the harsh criticism that has been levelled at you here. Are you absolutely sure that the boot loader was set to 32kb. An incorrect setting here seems to be the cause of most of the problems that have occurred and caused bricking. I am pretty sure that the poster that mentions the reflash in the link you provided also posted in this thread. I believe that it was he that later posted that he only fixed the problem by purchasing a new circuit board from BenQ. I know this is not what you want to hear but the good thing is that it wasn't terribly expensive.

If I was in your position, I would send the projector back to BenQ and just say it stopped working. There is at least one person in this thread that had this problem covered under warranty. If you are denied warranty then you can investigate buying and replacing the board yourself. If I have time later, I'll try and find the posts that I have referenced.


----------



## efto


Thank you LFM2 and kreeturez for your helpful posts.

I wanted to know all of my options before I decide what to do. The best option I guess is to send it to Benq. If they say that the warranty is voided I will have to purchase a new board.

The reason for asking whether it can be fixed by flashing the EPROM chip is that I have a friend who has an experience in that field (I did not say that I will do it myself).

As for the firmware upgrade I am sure that the boot loader was set to 32kb, that's how I did it with the first firmware upgrade. Even today I don't know what went wrong.


----------



## Sonyad

Wasn't the problem that the first upgrades were 32kb and the latter upgrades 128kb?


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sonyad*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8640#post_24694009
> 
> 
> Wasn't the problem that the first upgrades were 32kb and the latter upgrades 128kb?


*Negative!* Has always been - and still is - 32KB. Counter-intuitively, specifying too large a value here seems to brick the projector, so don't get this wrong when upgrading









Generally speaking, bootloaders for a given piece of hardware are of a fixed size which isn't dependent on the firmware version being installed.


That said, upgrades to 1.08 seems to have had more reports of failures (even when done correctly) than previous versions. May just be down to a larger number of owners who have tried; not sure.

To evaluate if it's worth the risk, take a look at my experiences here : IMHO if you're running 1.06, the risk is just not worth it (did this upgrade myself and found very little benefit).


----------



## LFM2

efto; I did a little digging and found the info I was talking about. Read post 8158 first lest you be discouraged by the other posts. Here are a number of other posts detailing the problem. The numbers are as follows: 7861,62,64,69 ; 7870; 7960& 63 ; 7981 ; 8006 ; 8020,21& 22 ; 8039 ; 8042 paying particular attention to step8a & b ; finally 8043. I'm sure you must feel regret for trying the upgrade as some report seeing no improvement from 1.06 to 1.08. I did the upgrade and can tell you it was worth it for me. The colors are richer and the slight green tint is gone. I notice a significant reduction in picture noise with the sharpness setting at 100% which is my preferred setting. The upgrades went smooth for me but my heart was in my throat both times. Maybe all the settings were correctly, input,maybe not. Maybe your palm brushed the track pad at an inopportune time. My point is that this should be a lot easier and foolproof for the cost of the projector and the number for updates. My 100 dollar Sony Bluray player often politely informs me of updates and installs then without fuss.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LFM2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8670#post_24694405
> 
> 
> I'm sure you must feel regret for trying the upgrade as some report seeing no improvement from 1.06 to 1.08. I did the upgrade and can tell you it was worth it for me. The colors are richer and the slight green tint is gone. I notice a significant reduction in picture noise with the sharpness setting at 100% which is my preferred setting... My point is that this should be a lot easier and foolproof for the cost of the projector and the number for updates. My 100 dollar Sony Bluray player often politely informs me of updates and installs then without fuss.



When I was on 1.06, very simple calibration tweaks removed the green tint (and it's still there on 'Dynamic' mode even under 1.08.) Color saturation was easy to tweak as well (So though default settings under 1.08 are better, the same PQ could be achieved under earlier firmware by doing simple test-pattern calibrating).


Under all the firmware I've tried (1.08 included), pushing sharpness above 3 introduces artifacts on test patterns that include near-vertical lines/curves; I didn't notice much difference here...


That said, I definitely agree that the firmware update procedure should be simpler and more fool-proof. Heck, sounds like efto didn't do anything remotely wrong. Dumb luck. But I'm confident (even with BenQ's sometimes-dodgy support), that they'll sort him out under warranty!


----------



## BIGBEAR2004

I decided to take the plunge and I purchased the Benq W1070. Right now I am just projecting on a wall, as I have not received my screen yet, but I am very impressed with the image quality right out of the box in cinema mode, with warm colour settings on simple wall. Now I can't wait to get my projector screen.


I mounted the projector on the ceiling, and the hdmi cable, power cable with an extension cord are just hanging loose. I could use some tips on what I can do to clean up the cabling and having it secured to the ceiling without noticing it. I also would like to replace the power cable with 1 long 25-30ft thin power cable. Does one exist?


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIGBEAR2004*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8670#post_24694558
> 
> 
> I also would like to replace the power cable with 1 long 25-30ft thin power cable. Does one exist?



Congrats!

Yeah, these are standard 'kettle' cords; just like PC's use. You can get long cords as well as extensions for these cords (that can then be connected in series) from most electronic stores.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIGBEAR2004*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8670#post_24694558
> 
> 
> I decided to take the plug and I purchased the Benq W1070. Right now I am just projecting on a wall, as I have not received my screen yet, but I am very impressed with the image quality right out of the box in cinema mode, with warm colour settings on simple wall. Now I can't wait to get my projector screen.
> 
> 
> I mounted the projector on the ceiling, and the hdmi cable, power cable with an extension cord are just hanging loose. I could use some tips on what I can do to clean up the cabling and having it secured to the ceiling without noticing it. I also would like to replace the power cable with 1 long 25-30ft thin power cable. Does one exist?




Take a picture let's see how it looks?


----------



## jsil

Check monoprice for power cord.


----------



## BIGBEAR2004

I will take a pi


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8670#post_24694599
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Yeah, these are standard 'kettle' cords; just like PC's use. You can get long cords as well as extensions for these cords (that can then be connected in series) from most electronic stores.



Thanks.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8670#post_24694783
> 
> 
> Take a picture let's see how it looks?




Here is a pic from my plain wall. There are acoustic panels hanging on the sides, and some speakers are in the way as well, but I will take care of that tomorrow once the projector screen arrives.

http://postimage.org/  
free picture upload


----------



## BIGBEAR2004




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jail*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8670#post_24694843
> 
> 
> Check mono price for power cord.


Thanks


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIGBEAR2004*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8670#post_24694969
> 
> 
> I will take a pi
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Here is a pic from my plain wall. There are acoustic panels hanging on the sides, and some speakers are in the way as well, but I will take care of that tomorrow once the projector screen arrives.
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> free picture upload



any pics of the projector setup?


----------



## BIGBEAR2004

I am not the best picture taker, but here it is.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




----------



## bori

Why do u have speakers on top of ur mains? Are those ur surround speakers?


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8670#post_24695350
> 
> 
> Why do u have speakers on top of ur mains? Are those ur surround speakers?



Part of my heights on my 9.2 setup, its a bit of an old picture, I made wedges so I can get the angle of the heights just right.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8640_60#post_24695305



Do the heights offer a big difference?


----------



## AaronPSU79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coderguy*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8610#post_24679554
> 
> 
> That's not exactly true, as the rated bulb life is total baloney. It has nothing to do with when they anticipate a lamp will explode, they design the lamps NOT to explode unless you go WAY over the hours.



I think that's pretty much what I said; "The rated bulb life is not when the bulb is going to burn out, it's when it should be replaced." Direct quote. Yes, they want you to replace the bulb well before it burns out, because when it does burn out there's a chance it could explode which would be bad news for your projector or whoever has to replace it. I have actually experienced a bulb exploding on an old projector I had. It wasn't really anything catastrophic and technically it implodes, not explodes, but I can see why it's something you'd want to avoid.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Update on my bulb situation.


Projector People weren't any help. The rep I spoke with said what I am describing would be impossible for a faulty bulb to be the cause and told me to contact BenQ because he said it sounds like a defective color wheel or color wheel controller. He may or may not be right, but the fact that he shut it down so quickly and passed me off to BenQ without at least offering a replacement bulb to test, was a bit disappointing.


I had contacted BenQ anyway at the same time that I contacted PJ people. BenQ offered to do a QXchange at first. They said they couldn't be sure if it was the bulb or projector without having both to test so they needed the whole unit. I told them that it is my primary display and asked if they could ship another model and I would ship the defective one back. They agreed. After seeing that my PJ was out of warranty by a couple weeks, they said they couldn't do an exchange, but only an expedited shipping. I told the rep again this is my main display and to waive policy since it's just out of warranty and he said he'd get permission from a supervisor.


Next day he calls and says it's denied. I ask to speak to supervisor. He says let me try and get authorization from another supervisor and he will get back to me by end of day. End of day passes and nothing. Next day he emails saying it was denied again and we could do expedited shipping of my unit to them. I asked again to talk to supervisor or manager. He says ok, they'll call me by end of day. End of day nothing. Next day I call, when the rep answers (it was the same rep that answered the phone and the live chat every single time. I guess they only have one tech rep???) and I don't even say anything other than let me speak to a supervisor or manager. He asks what this is about and I give him the case #. He says ok and puts me on hold. He comes back and says that they can do the exchange. This was last night.


Hopefully it gets sent out today and I have it tomorrow. The last time I did an exchange they overnighted the replacement. We'll see.


BenQ stepped up eventually, but it took a lot of pestering. Don't give up too easily in these types of situations.


----------



## efto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LFM2*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8670#post_24694405
> 
> 
> efto; I did a little digging and found the info I was talking about. Read post 8158 first lest you be discouraged by the other posts. Here are a number of other posts detailing the problem. The numbers are as follows: 7861,62,64,69 ; 7870; 7960& 63 ; 7981 ; 8006 ; 8020,21& 22 ; 8039 ; 8042 paying particular attention to step8a & b ; finally 8043. I'm sure you must feel regret for trying the upgrade as some report seeing no improvement from 1.06 to 1.08. I did the upgrade and can tell you it was worth it for me. The colors are richer and the slight green tint is gone. I notice a significant reduction in picture noise with the sharpness setting at 100% which is my preferred setting. The upgrades went smooth for me but my heart was in my throat both times. Maybe all the settings were correctly, input,maybe not. Maybe your palm brushed the track pad at an inopportune time. My point is that this should be a lot easier and foolproof for the cost of the projector and the number for updates. My 100 dollar Sony Bluray player often politely informs me of updates and installs then without fuss.


Thank you LFM2!

Very useful information. Even if Benq denies the warranty it's not all lost.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8670#post_24695722
> 
> 
> Do the heights offer a big difference?



It adds nice filler, on some movies for example like Twister or Pearl Harbor, it really helps fill the room and makes you feel like your there.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

I ran my BenQ on a 100 inch Elite retractable electric screen for a year when I was in a smaller apartment, and since I got back into my huge loft, I find that I prefer the image on the wall.


So yeah, probably gonna sell my Elite...I just don't think it's worth it. Maybe if I was going 2.35 or 2.4 : 1 I'll build a curved screen and put a super cheap A-Lens on it, like a Canon, but who knows. Most content I watch is 16:9 anyway. I will probably do a 2.35 : 1 setup if the Folded Space project works out and UHD Blurays come out with anamorphic encoding. That changes the equation. I might even try vertical squeezing instead of horizontal stretching, since my image is already 10 feet wide and I'd have to put the projector in a different section of my loft to get more available width for the wider aspect ratio.


With anamorphic Blurays, I might set up my config with constant image width, and benefit from a 33% increase in vertical resolution and brightness. (really only useful in 3D, but in that case it's very handy since 3D is dimmer)


Has anyone tried 1.08 firmware with 3d frame packing 24hz content to see if anamorphic stretching works yet? Last I tried on 1.02 it didn't.


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLBURNSIDE*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8670#post_24698918
> 
> 
> I ran my BenQ on a 100 inch Elite retractable electric screen for a year when I was in a smaller apartment, and since I got back into my huge loft, I find that I prefer the image on the wall.
> 
> 
> So yeah, probably gonna sell my Elite...I just don't think it's worth it. Maybe if I was going 2.35 or 2.4 : 1 I'll build a curved screen and put a super cheap A-Lens on it, like a Canon, but who knows. Most content I watch is 16:9 anyway. I will probably do a 2.35 : 1 setup if the Folded Space project works out and UHD Blurays come out with anamorphic encoding. That changes the equation. I might even try vertical squeezing instead of horizontal stretching, since my image is already 10 feet wide and I'd have to put the projector in a different section of my loft to get more available width for the wider aspect ratio.
> 
> 
> With anamorphic Blurays, I might set up my config with constant image width, and benefit from a 33% increase in vertical resolution and brightness. (really only useful in 3D, but in that case it's very handy since 3D is dimmer)
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried 1.08 firmware with 3d frame packing 24hz content to see if anamorphic stretching works yet? Last I tried on 1.02 it didn't.


What is the "Folded Space Project"?


----------



## chmcke01

Wow, that took a long time....I didn't want to be accused of posting without reading enough so I read the first 25 pages, then skipped to January 1st of this year and read everything from then to now. Whew.


Anyway, a while back I posted that I wanted to get the BenQ W770st because it seemed to be the best projector in my price range, but several people suggested I just keep saving a little longer until I could afford a refurb W1070 because the quality is significantly better.


Well, I finally have the money saved up now and am just waiting for the refurb to come back in stock. I have read a lot of negative posts in these past several pages particularly regarding poor customer service and "dust blobs."


All that considered, is the refurb W1070 the best projector $677 can buy?


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chmcke01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8670#post_24699072
> 
> 
> Wow, that took a long time....I didn't want to be accused of posting without reading enough so I read the first 25 pages, then skipped to January 1st of this year and read everything from then to now. Whew.
> 
> 
> Anyway, a while back I posted that I wanted to get the BenQ W770st because it seemed to be the best projector in my price range, but several people suggested I just keep saving a little longer until I could afford a refurb W1070 because the quality is significantly better.
> 
> 
> Well, I finally have the money saved up now and am just waiting for the refurb to come back in stock. I have read a lot of negative posts in these past several pages particularly regarding poor customer service and "dust blobs."
> 
> 
> All that considered, is the refurb W1070 the best projector $677 can buy?






I have a refurbished one from February 2014 and it looks new. Works great too


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chmcke01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8670#post_24699072
> 
> 
> Wow, that took a long time....I didn't want to be accused of posting without reading enough so I read the first 25 pages, then skipped to January 1st of this year and read everything from then to now. Whew.
> 
> 
> Anyway, a while back I posted that I wanted to get the BenQ W770st because it seemed to be the best projector in my price range, but several people suggested I just keep saving a little longer until I could afford a refurb W1070 because the quality is significantly better.
> 
> 
> Well, I finally have the money saved up now and am just waiting for the refurb to come back in stock. I have read a lot of negative posts in these past several pages particularly regarding poor customer service and "dust blobs."
> 
> 
> All that considered, is the refurb W1070 the best projector $677 can buy?



It was for me but I did my research. If people here say yes and it turns out to be false, there is no recourse in the forums. The moral of the story is to spend some time and do the leg work and draw your own conclusion. Best is different for diff. people.


I just watched that horrible movie Hobbit 2...the video is spectacular. I'm loving the refurb 1070W...mine had 0 hours on the bulb and all the plastic was still in tact.


----------



## chmcke01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsdec*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8670#post_24699287
> 
> 
> It was for me but I did my research. If people here say yes and it turns out to be false, there is no recourse in the forums. The moral of the story is to spend some time and do the leg work and draw your own conclusion. Best is different for diff. people.
> 
> 
> I just watched that horrible movie Hobbit 2...the video is spectacular. I'm loving the refurb 1070W...mine had 0 hours on the bulb and all the plastic was still in tact.



I have done several hours of research as well, I first started looking in earnest into projectors this past October. Reading reviews and comparing the pros and cons of several budget projectors. I will have it set on the coffee table just projecting it on the living room or bedroom wall at first using it primarily for 2D movie watching and playing PS3 games and multiplayer Wii games (with the wife and children), and am not a snob when it comes to picture (I picked up a 42" 720p Vizio back in early 2007 and didn't replace it with a 47" 1080p JVC until this past July). Then when my dedicated theater room is built (the current plan is this time next year....but you know how that sort of thing goes) I will ceiling mount it and either project onto the wall and paint it then build a frame around it, or make myself a screen. I have not decided yet, I will probably buy a sample of the screen material and compare side by side if I think the PQ would greatly benefit from the actual screen material as opposed to a painted screen.


So, after quite a bit of research I decided that what I wanted was a BenQ W1080st, but since that was nowhere close to my budget ($600, but can stretch to $700 for the right projector) it seemed that the BenQ W770st would be perfect for my needs and budget. I was $50 short of pulling the trigger on the W770st around Christmas time when I found out my sister lost her job and their kids would only be getting whatever the grandparents and aunts/uncles got for them....its hard to justify buying a toy for myself in that situation so there went my projector fund.


So, I started saving again and kept researching and time and time again people raved about how much better the W1070 would be over the W770st. Short throw would be preferred, but the W1070 has a short enough throw to still work for me so I read every review I could find for both of these. By the time I had $500 saved up the W770st dropped to about $500 from about $525 and right before I clicked buy my wife told me to sleep on it and if I was still certain I wanted it to buy it the next day. The next day it went up to almost $600. At that price, it is definitely worth it to spend the extra little bit on the W1070 refurb. The W770st is now staying right at $550 and I have the money saved up for the refurb W1070....so as of right now I plan to get the refurb W1070 when it comes back in stock or the W770st if it drops back down to about $500. Whichever happens first.


Unfortunately, there are no places within an hour of here that sell projectors at all and if you go up to 2 hours away there are a couple of places that sell them but when I called and asked they said they did not have models you could actually see in use. So, as much as I would love to see some side by side comparisons, there isn't anywhere close that I can do so. I would LOVE to see a side by side comparison of the W770st and the W1070, my one holdup about the W1070 is that the W770st has a higher ANSI resolution, is 500 lumens brighter, and is a decent bit cheaper........if there weren't so many reviews of the W1070 and so few of the W770st I would probably decide to just save my money and upgrade to 1080p a few years from now when 4K is in the $1000 price range.


----------



## lsdec

Excellent!. You made the right move holding out for the refurb 1070. With your standards which are similar to mine you will be thrilled with it. I am also building a basement theatre but I don't expect to be done for at least a couple of years if ever







.


I bought the BenQ and a 110" electric screen (safest bet to fit in my basement theatre bc it'll only be 12' wide) and hung it in my family room. It's been nothing short of awesome for both movies and the ps4 games.


I thought about waiting for 4K but by the time those projectors prices come down to affordable levels we are looking at least 3-4 years. So, instead of waiting I'm enjoying







. I'll buy a 4k in that time frame and I can take my time with that decision then since I have this now







.


About the dust blob, I hope they took care of it...mine is only 2 months old so it's a wait and see..not too concerned..if it happens so be it.


----------



## lsdec

Btw. I finally got it to look decent during the day. Just in the afternoon where the sun doesn't shine directly into the window.


Looks pretty good now.


----------



## jkkwaz

I just got a great deal on this projector from b&h...hopefully I get a later revision, and excited to try it out. I saw it asked earlier and I'm sure it's been mention about 100 times, but what is the best (and cheapest) source for 3d glasses for the 1070? Can someone provide a link? Thanks!


----------



## Greg Flowers

I have 4 pair of these and they work very well at a good price.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DLP-LINK-Glasses-1-for-Mitsubishi-Samsung-DLP-TV-or-DLP-Link-Projectors-/160868145298?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25747d1892 


I have one pair of these and while they are lighter weight and rechargeable, I have issues with it losing synch for 2-3 seconds every 15-20 minutes. It happens while looking directly at the screen on a full charge. It could just be a bad pair. It is annoying and I don't use them anymore. I never had that issue with any of the four battery operated kind, except when the batteries died of course.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2X-3DTV-Corp-2014-5th-Gen-Ultra-HD-144HZ-Rechargeable-DLP-Link-PRO-3D-Glasses-/151267857421?pt=US_3D_TV_Glasses_Accessories&hash=item233844540d


----------



## Ftoast

I have a couple pair of the ebay Chinese g15 dlp-link at $12. My 1070 should be here in a day or two, but I've been using the glasses with my LG LED and they hold sync in the daylight. They almost appear to improve contrast despite doing the opposite, I'm sure.


----------



## mbw23air

Amazon currently has the price of this projector at $749 for those interested. Ordered mine.


Mike


----------



## eric3316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsdec*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8670#post_24701943
> 
> 
> Btw. I finally got it to look decent during the day. Just in the afternoon where the sun doesn't shine directly into the window.
> 
> 
> Looks pretty good now.


What needed to be done? I just placed an order for one. I currently have the Acer H6510BD which is 3000 lumens and works well for during the day. I really wanted to try the BenQ and at the prices they are right now I figured it was worth a shot to compare. If the BenQ can give a halfway decent picture in a daytime room with blinds I will keep it and send the Acer back. If not, I guess I will be keeping the Acer.


----------



## nightnday

Hey guys so my projector ran out warranty on the 21st of april =( i fired up the pj and noticed their was a circle spot in black scenes which was really annoying me. I cleaned the lens and then when I put it back on it was out of focus due to cleaning.


I dunno what the hell I seen on my screen lots crap.. I'll upload pics took the pics in the day. So when I refocus the projector most of the stuff goes away but some stay but its not as bad but I can't enjoy my pc I notice them alot during dark scenes.


Cleaning didn't help or change anything any advise? I do have warranty with squaretrade just not sure if I can fix this on my own.


----------



## dvzzz

Unfortunately, this is the case for square trade to take care of you. I was told several times that end user cannot fix dust issues. Replacement of the light engine is very costly. What is the hardware revision number (will look something like this 01-103)? It is on the label on the bottom of the projecor.


----------



## nightnday

I just filed a claim they will send me a box in about 2 days I just hope they understood what I ment I told them I see circle in dark scenes and when its unfocused theirs a bunch of black stuff that shows up that was never their before but the guy said dont worry the tech will look at it... I kept telling him its the dark scenes though so hopefully all goes well.


The only thing I see with Rev is 00-i04 - march 2013.


----------



## wootpiggy


Amazon just dropped the price to $749 for a brand new one. Best price since before Christmas of last year.


----------



## hojobones

If i ceiling mount the w1070, will the lens shift allow the image to be moved up? I want to buy a bigger screen, but with a sloping ceiling the projector height would then be below the top of the screen. thanks for your help!


----------



## snoopeee82


I'm thinking about getting this projector at amazon because of the sale, but I just want to make sure I got this correct.

After upgrading to firmware 1.06 or 1.08, will this projector be able to play Half SBS 3d mp3/mkv files from my laptop via HDMI cable? (My laptop doesn't have any 3d graphic cards)

I want to make sure I could do this because, they dont' sell 3d blu rays in my country.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snoopeee82*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8700#post_24704397
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about getting this projector at amazon because of the sale, but I just want to make sure I got this correct.
> 
> After upgrading to firmware 1.06 or 1.08, will this projector be able to play Half SBS 3d mp3/mkv files from my laptop via HDMI cable? (My laptop doesn't have any 3d graphic cards)
> 
> I want to make sure I could do this because, they dont' sell 3d blu rays in my country.



Correct. H-SBS and H-OU will play from any PC player via HDMI and you can then switch to 3D by using the '3D' button on the remote - the projector then converts the video to 3D.


Also, if you buy new, it'll come with new enough firmware such that you won't need to upgrade yourself.


----------



## brandoshido


I will be putting this projector on a shelf behind me, about 6 ft from the floor. does the lens shift feature allow the lens to be moved downward out of the box, or does the lens just start on the lowest possible point? My last two projectors without lens shift had to be physically angled downward, so half my image wouldn't be projected onto the ceiling.


----------



## sayanythingrock

anyone running this on a 120 " screen with seating roughly 13' - 14' ft away. how does it look ? I'm debating between 106" or 120" with that seating distance


I'm wondering if 120 will be too large


but i think im gonna pull the trigger on that price


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sayanythingrock*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8700#post_24705484
> 
> 
> anyone running this on a 120 " screen with seating roughly 13' - 14' ft away. how does it look ? I'm debating between 106" or 120" with that seating distance
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if 120 will be too large
> 
> 
> but i think im gonna pull the trigger on that price



I am using a 134" with my seating at 12'... I want bigger.


----------



## flint723




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sayanythingrock*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8700#post_24705484
> 
> 
> anyone running this on a 120 " screen with seating roughly 13' - 14' ft away. how does it look ? I'm debating between 106" or 120" with that seating distance
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if 120 will be too large
> 
> 
> but i think im gonna pull the trigger on that price


I have 120" and sit 11' away.  I think it's just about right but everyone's different.


----------



## mbw23air




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brandoshido*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8700#post_24705475
> 
> 
> I will be putting this projector on a shelf behind me, about 6 ft from the floor. does the lens shift feature allow the lens to be moved downward out of the box, or does the lens just start on the lowest possible point? My last two projectors without lens shift had to be physically angled downward, so half my image wouldn't be projected onto the ceiling.



It starts at lowest point.


----------



## hojobones

How much upward shift do you think I can get on a 120" screen from

10 feet?


----------



## coderguy

About 8 inches total (4up from center, or 4 down).


*@Brandoshido
*

I don't know how you'd pull this off, unless you are installing the screen super low to the floor. The center of the projector's lens needs to be slightly above the beginning of the white screen material. If shelf mounting, you'd need to put the projector about a foot higher than 6 feet above the floor (well also depends on how big of a screen you have). Generally speaking, for a 110" screen the projector needs to be about 7 feet above the floor if the bottom of your screen will be placed about 2 feet above the floor (though some have installed a screen as low as 1 foot above the floor, but in that case your feet when reclining will be in the way of the image).


----------



## wayne picard

I can't seem to get a smooth picture. Tried to watch hockey and it was too jumpy? I am running my sat box to an Oppo 103. Switching resolution from 720p to 1080p fried my Redmere HDMI so I am now using an older cable. Could an older cable be my problem? Any one else had this issue? I just swapped out an old projector for the W1070 last night so I am still tweaking it. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## eric3316

Has anyone owned or tried the Acer H6510BD who owns the W1070. I currently own the Acer and just ordered the BenQ. Would be returning the Acer.


Reading through this thread, it can really scare you away from this projector though.


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sayanythingrock*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8700#post_24705484
> 
> 
> anyone running this on a 120 " screen with seating roughly 13' - 14' ft away. how does it look ?


As others have posted, it's definitely acceptable. Somewhat off topic, given that it's been a year now with my 120" and W1070 at 12ft, I wish I had done a cinescope screen and projector setup instead. It's something to at least consider if you haven't already.


----------



## chmcke01

Can anyone who got a refurb W1070 the last time they were in stock say what the version was and manufacture date? Also wondering about the remote, did it come with the old style or the new backlit one? Thanks in advance for any replies.


Also, anyone have any guesses on when they might come back in stock?


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8700#post_24708231
> 
> 
> As others have posted, it's definitely acceptable. Somewhat off topic, given that it's been a year now with my 120" and W1070 at 12ft, I wish I had done a cinescope screen and projector setup instead. It's something to at least consider if you haven't already.



A year after I have my setup, I too wish I went with a 2.35 screen... Has anyone used this projector with a 2.35 screen (zoom method)?


----------



## sbresh

I've had my W 1070 for about 2 weeks now. It was a refurb, but looks like it was new. Manufacture date was March 2014. Firmware is 1.08. The remote is backlit. These units are supposed to be discontinued.


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbresh*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8700#post_24709756
> 
> 
> I've had my W 1070 for about 2 weeks now. It was a refurb, but looks like it was new. Manufacture date was March 2014. Firmware is 1.08. The remote is backlit. These units are supposed to be discontinued.



Mine is the same. Sure seems like it with them pricing it for &749 on amazon.


I would have paid $749 vs $681 ($4 shipping) for a new one. FYI.


----------



## Adult Beverage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbresh*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8700#post_24709756
> 
> 
> I've had my W 1070 for about 2 weeks now. It was a refurb, but looks like it was new. Manufacture date was March 2014. Firmware is 1.08. The remote is backlit. These units are supposed to be discontinued.



Do you mean the refurbs are supposed to be discontinued or BenQ is discontinuing the W1070 model?


----------



## chmcke01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsdec*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8700#post_24710124
> 
> 
> Mine is the same. Sure seems like it with them pricing it for &749 on amazon.
> 
> 
> I would have paid $749 vs $681 ($4 shipping) for a new one. FYI.



That is my thinking as well, but unfortunately my wife disagrees, lol.


----------



## chmcke01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adult Beverage*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8700#post_24710321
> 
> 
> Do you mean the refurbs are supposed to be discontinued or BenQ is discontinuing the W1070 model?



I am also interested in an answer to this. I only had exactly enough for a refurb but then I spent about $50 to take my wife out for Mothers Day....and she won't let me borrow the difference from savings. If I can get another side job or two this week I can hopefully grab a new one before the price goes up but I am not optimistic.


----------



## eric3316

Not sure why refurbs would be discontinued. As long as they get some in to repair I would image they would then resell them. Maybe the price drop is from the actual model being end of line.


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chmcke01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8700#post_24710487
> 
> 
> I am also interested in an answer to this. I only had exactly enough for a refurb but then I spent about $50 to take my wife out for Mothers Day....and she won't let me borrow the difference from savings. If I can get another side job or two this week I can hopefully grab a new one before the price goes up but I am not optimistic.



The easy answer is to just borrow $150 or so from savings. All your wife can do yell at you for a little bit - just put some ear plugs in. If she is the type to yell at you for borrowing from savings, she sure as hell won't let you waste money paying return shipping







.


I would get it at $749 before the price changes. Getting it new is well worth it.


----------



## brilong


Hello all, been reading this thread with interest.  Saw the price dropped to $749.  Any chance a new model is going to be released in the near term which would beat or match this reigning champ?  I'm worried about buying this projector which was released late 2012 vs. buying a new-this-year model (could have better features, better blacks, etc).   Also, have folks used SquareTrade successfully with their projector?  I bought SquareTrade warranties for a few higher-end electronics and the warranty never got used before it expired.  Thanks for any opinions.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brilong*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8700#post_24711259
> 
> 
> Hello all, been reading this thread with interest.  Saw the price dropped to $749.  Any chance a new model is going to be released in the near term which would beat or match this reigning champ?  I'm worried about buying this projector which was released late 2012 vs. buying a new-this-year model (could have better features, better blacks, etc).   Also, have folks used SquareTrade successfully with their projector?  I bought SquareTrade warranties for a few higher-end electronics and the warranty never got used before it expired.  Thanks for any opinions.


I think the indications are that there will be a replacement for the W1070 combing from BenQ, but there hasn't been any announcement that I'm aware of, and the popularity and strength of this model is still running very strong. It's worth noting that in the first month of release, this projector was selling everywhere for $799 as an introductory special, and was when I purchased it. So, the $749 price tag really isn't that low IMO. It may be that they have recognized that Optoma, with the HD131X, has had quite a few sales which may have been stolen from BenQ because of their lower price tag, so perhaps they are just lowering the price to gauge purchasing power with this model still.


But, yes, it is time for a replacement for the W1070. I'm just of the opinion that it may be more of a sideways step rather than a real step forward. The W1070 still offers, what I believe is, the best performing, readily available, av projector under $2,000 on the market right now. Just a great value. It was a huge leap forward for what DLP had to offer consumers for the money.


Where could the W1070 improve? 6x color wheel for all content? Higher color wheel speed for all content? A bit brighter (does it need it)? Cheaper lamps? RF 3D option? External 3D sync capabilities? 12v trigger? More lens shift would always be nice. But, I think a new standardized lower price may be the real best option. Keep the same projector, lower the price.


----------



## lsdec

They can make it better, no question. Being loyal to the product we own is great but the reality of technology is that it moves on. There is a huge gap btw our 1070W and the best projector out there....therefore, there is lots of room for improvement.


----------



## sayanythingrock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8700#post_24709453
> 
> 
> A year after I have my setup, I too wish I went with a 2.35 screen... Has anyone used this projector with a 2.35 screen (zoom method)?



Is this a benefit solely for movie watching


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8700#post_24711313
> 
> 
> Where could the W1070 improve? 6x color wheel for all content? Higher color wheel speed for all content? A bit brighter (does it need it)? Cheaper lamps? RF 3D option? External 3D sync capabilities? 12v trigger? More lens shift would always be nice. But, I think a new standardized lower price may be the real best option. Keep the same projector, lower the price.



Nice post, as always, AV.


We already have a 12V trigger; though RF 3D would be a great addition (which I don't seem to see on any of BenQ's products at the moment). Full color-wheel speed for all framerates would be great; but could probably be done in a firmware update by increasing the multiplier for 24hz content (where it counts!) to nearly-match 50hz.

That and maybe an improvement to black levels - but black level is likely a limitation of the combination of DarkChip3 coupled with a bright lamp: hence improving it without compromise elsewhere might be costly.


So agree that we're probably in for a sideways move if a new model hits our shores soon. Just strange that there's been no announcement if that turns out to be the case...


I reckon that anyone on the fence about taking the plunge whilst the price is down wouldn't regret it if they went for it.


----------



## sayanythingrock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8700#post_24711313
> 
> 
> I think the indications are that there will be a replacement for the W1070 combing from BenQ, but there hasn't been any announcement that I'm aware of, and the popularity and strength of this model is still running very strong. It's worth noting that in the first month of release, this projector was selling everywhere for $799 as an introductory special, and was when I purchased it. So, the $749 price tag really isn't that low IMO. It may be that they have recognized that Optoma, with the HD131X, has had quite a few sales which may have been stolen from BenQ because of their lower price tag, so perhaps they are just lowering the price to gauge purchasing power with this model still.
> 
> 
> But, yes, it is time for a replacement for the W1070. I'm just of the opinion that it may be more of a sideways step rather than a real step forward. The W1070 still offers, what I believe is, the best performing, readily available, av projector under $2,000 on the market right now. Just a great value. It was a huge leap forward for what DLP had to offer consumers for the money.
> 
> 
> Where could the W1070 improve? 6x color wheel for all content? Higher color wheel speed for all content? A bit brighter (does it need it)? Cheaper lamps? RF 3D option? External 3D sync capabilities? 12v trigger? More lens shift would always be nice. But, I think a new standardized lower price may be the real best option. Keep the same projector, lower the price.



Yea I thought about this as well but the price might not drop considerably more maybe what about $50


My question is why is the life cycle for projectors so long


----------



## chmcke01

Just ordered. My sister works at Amazon and I convinced her to let me use her employee discount. Saved me $70 but unfortunately due to having to pay tax it only took the price down to $720. Then I sold my Nintendo 3DS to cover the difference. She doesn't have Prime though so I have to wait about a week for it to arrive. It was that or pay an extra $20 for 2 day shipping and I figured I would rather save the money.


I'll post back after I have received it and have had a chance to try it out.


----------



## sayanythingrock

wow if thats the case dont expect it to go below 750 until clearance. not much margin


----------



## wayne picard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wayne picard*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8700#post_24705864
> 
> 
> I can't seem to get a smooth picture. Tried to watch hockey and it was too jumpy? I am running my sat box to an Oppo 103. Switching resolution from 720p to 1080p fried my Redmere HDMI so I am now using an older cable. Could an older cable be my problem? Any one else had this issue? I just swapped out an old projector for the W1070 last night so I am still tweaking it. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


I have resolved my issue. I set the Oppo 103 and W1030 resolution to auto and 24p. Hockey looks excellent tonight.


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wayne picard*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8730#post_24712169
> 
> 
> Hockey looks excellent tonight.


Unless you live in Boston. In that case no tweaks will make what you watched look good.


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sayanythingrock*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8730#post_24711495
> 
> 
> Is this a benefit solely for movie watching


The short answer is yes. I'd actually argue that for my own personal tastes, I'd welcome the reduced size a 2.35 gives to 1.85 gaming sources as well.


----------



## bori

I live in Chicago and hockey is looking pretty damn good. 😜😜


----------



## rwestley

The Mustang mount that B&H is including is very good to use with the unit. I does fit close to the ceiling but it will work for many of you.


----------



## BIGBEAR2004

The W1070 image quality is amazing for the price and better than some TVs I have seen that cost 2-3x's more. If anyone is considering buying it, then don't hesitate. I should have bought this a long time ago.


Here is an update on my projector setup.
 

I found some low cost raceways at Home Depot for the power and HDMI cables and it worked well.
 

This is a 92 inch EluneVision screen which is more than enough for me.


----------



## eric3316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8730#post_24712921
> 
> 
> The Mustang mount that B&H is including is very good to use with the unit. I does fit close to the ceiling but it will work for many of you.


It is not a Mustang mount, it is from Bentley.


----------



## FloCobra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eric3316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8730#post_24713105
> 
> 
> It is not a Mustang mount, it is from Bentley.



The latest offer comes with a Mustang mount, the Bentley mount is no longer offered with the BenQ W1070.


----------



## eric3316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FloCobra*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8730#post_24713221
> 
> 
> The latest offer comes with a Mustang mount, the Bentley mount is no longer offered with the BenQ W1070.


That is what they are offering now. Those who ordered over the weekend are getting Bentley mounts.


----------



## chmcke01

A little off topic, but I should be getting my W1070 in about 5 days. I will mostly be watching Blu Rays on my PS3, watching videos from my PC, and a little gaming on the PS3. If you had to pick one movie that really shows off how good this projector is more than any other, what would you pick? I want the first movie on it to really amaze my wife so she won't be as mad at me for buying it, lol.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chmcke01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8730#post_24713302
> 
> 
> If you had to pick one movie that really shows off how good this projector is more than any other, what would you pick? I want the first movie on it to really amaze my wife so she won't be as mad at me for buying it, lol.



Life of Pi (either 2D or 3D) - or Frozen (if you'll watch with the kids!)


Both offer tons of color and lots of bright scenes - areas where the W1070 really excels.


Life of Pi was the first movie I watched on mine with my Mrs - and it was a massive hit with her: so I speak from experience


----------



## eric3316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chmcke01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8730#post_24713302
> 
> 
> A little off topic, but I should be getting my W1070 in about 5 days. I will mostly be watching Blu Rays on my PS3, watching videos from my PC, and a little gaming on the PS3. If you had to pick one movie that really shows off how good this projector is more than any other, what would you pick? I want the first movie on it to really amaze my wife so she won't be as mad at me for buying it, lol.


In my experience the wife could not care less about the quality of the picture. Show them a $500 LED or a $3,000 plasma and to them they are both a TV.


My advice, just get her favorite movie and let her watch that. It won't be about PQ for them, it will be about the experience. She probably will not give a crap about black levels or contrast ratio's.


----------



## sayanythingrock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eric3316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8730#post_24713296
> 
> 
> That is what they are offering now. Those who ordered over the weekend are getting Bentley mounts.



is it worth fighting for that mount or is the Bentley pretty much the same?


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sayanythingrock*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8730#post_24713403
> 
> 
> is it worth fighting for that mount or is the Bentley pretty much the same?



Looking at both It looks like the Mustang is a little better. The Pearless is the best but costs much more. I have been using the Mustang with no problems.


----------



## sayanythingrock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8730#post_24713472
> 
> 
> Looking at both It looks like the Mustang is a little better. The Pearless is the best but costs much more. I have been using the Mustang with no problems.



Comes on Thursday. i guess ill check it out and if its junk ill call for the Mustang mount


or if anyone who gets the Bentley mount can comment on the quality


----------



## eric3316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sayanythingrock*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8730#post_24713403
> 
> 
> is it worth fighting for that mount or is the Bentley pretty much the same?


I already own this mount and it has done a good job:
http://www.amazon.com/Cheetah-APMEB-Universal-Projector-Ceiling/dp/B00892RUTA/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1399993715&sr=8-3&keywords=projector+ceiling+mount 


I will not be using the mount that comes with it so personally it does not matter which is comes with.


I would say look at it and see. If it looks good then I would not worry about it. I am not sure if they will swap out a free item considering you are not paying for it. And in the case they said ok, you would probably have to pay for return shipping and maybe even the shipping for the Mustang. I don't think any of these would be considered top quality, including the one I currently own but as long as it gets the job done I am okay with it.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8730#post_24713472
> 
> 
> Looking at both It looks like the Mustang is a little better. The Pearless is the best but costs much more. I have been using the Mustang with no problems.


The Chief Elite mounts are the best for sure. The Peerless mounts are certainly a lot better than most mounts though.


Most people don't give a second thought to the mount and then end up with some wobbly piece of junk that takes them two hours to almost setup properly.


----------



## eric3316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8730#post_24713556
> 
> 
> The Chief Elite mounts are the best for sure. The Peerless mounts are certainly a lot better than most mounts though.
> 
> 
> Most people don't give a second thought to the mount and then end up with some wobbly piece of junk that takes them two hours to almost setup properly.


You also have to realize spending 2 hours to set something up will not cost you any money. Buying a good mount can be costly for people on a tight budget.


I do agree, if money isn't an issue to buy the best but that is not always an option for everyone.


I would like to say I have been reading a lot of your posts and props to you for all the help and knowledge you share here.


----------



## sayanythingrock

yea at the end of the day its going to just sit there above my head. We'll see when it comes. My install isnt too complicated


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eric3316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8730#post_24713578
> 
> 
> You also have to realize spending 2 hours to set something up will not cost you any money. Buying a good mount can be costly for people on a tight budget.
> 
> 
> I do agree, if money isn't an issue to buy the best but that is not always an option for everyone.
> 
> 
> I would like to say I have been reading a lot of your posts and props to you for all the help and knowledge you share here.


Thanks for the props.










I always recommend the Chief mount and recognize the cost associated with it. But, much like good audio, a good mount can be a lifetime investment rather than a purchase that must be repeated. Especially for 'newer' projector owners, the ability to have a mount that can allow placement at any height and allows for independent tilt, yaw, and pan adjustments is a really big plus. Add in the micro-adjustments and it is still more to consider. Certainly it's not a big deal to spend two hours setting up a mount to be almost right, but people really should look at eBay closely for good deals on the Elite (RPM) or Mini-Elite (RSM) mounts and even modify mounting plates to get them to work if they can do so no matter what projector, brand, or setup they have, it's really worth it. Especially if it can be done for $50 or $75 instead of the typical $150 that the Chief Elite mounts often cost.


Still, I realize not everyone can do this, but it won't stop my from recommending this mount above all others until something better comes along.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sayanythingrock*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8730#post_24713639
> 
> 
> yea at the end of the day its going to just sit there above my head. We'll see when it comes. My install isnt too complicated


Unless the mount is weak, and droops over time with the projector attached (read reviews on different mounts, this is common), or unless the extension on the mount doesn't offer the flexibility to get the projector to the proper height (also common), and then trying to align the projector to the screen where a half degree of adjustment is two inches of shift on screen, and the mount doesn't allow for individual pan/tilt/yaw adjustments. There are no cheap mounts I've seen which I would use or recommend to this point, but as a rule I spend no more than about $75 on a Chief Elite mount and I typically buy them for less when I can.


----------



## brilong


I pulled the trigger at BH Photo with the free Mustang mount.  If the mount doesn't work out, I already thought about searching eBay for a Chief Elite mount.  I did not select the Squaretrade warranty at BH Photo since I can buy it separately with a discount code.  Which pieces from Chief do I need besides the RSM or RPM?  It's unclear to me if the pieces are sold separately or as a kit when looking at the eBay listings.  I read about using threaded pipe from Home Depot or Lowes when needed to extend the length.  Thanks for the tips!


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sayanythingrock*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8700_60#post_24713639
> 
> 
> yea at the end of the day its going to just sit there above my head. We'll see when it comes. My install isnt too complicated



Mine sits above my head but I can make tweaks on the fly in seconds.


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8730#post_24713657
> 
> 
> Thanks for the props.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always recommend the Chief mount and recognize the cost associated with it. But, much like good audio, a good mount can be a lifetime investment rather than a purchase that must be repeated. Especially for 'newer' projector owners, the ability to have a mount that can allow placement at any height and allows for independent tilt, yaw, and pan adjustments is a really big plus. Add in the micro-adjustments and it is still more to consider. Certainly it's not a big deal to spend two hours setting up a mount to be almost right, but people really should look at eBay closely for good deals on the Elite (RPM) or Mini-Elite (RSM) mounts and even modify mounting plates to get them to work if they can do so no matter what projector, brand, or setup they have, it's really worth it. Especially if it can be done for $50 or $75 instead of the typical $150 that the Chief Elite mounts often cost.
> 
> 
> Still, I realize not everyone can do this, but it won't stop my from recommending this mount above all others until something better comes along.



The geared adjustments on the Peerless are excellent but it inexplicably lacks a yaw adjustment. The quasi-geared adjustments on the Chief Elite mounts are less precise, but work fairly well, and include yaw. The universal mount attachment on the Peerless is a little more robust than the Chief universal mount, the custom plates Chief makes on the other hand are super robust. On balance I'm a big fan of the Chief Elites (and own one), but if Peerless could engineer a geared yaw adjustment to match the other two dimensions it does so well, I'd give Peerless the nod.


----------



## TLJester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8730#post_24713327
> 
> 
> Life of Pi (either 2D or 3D) - or Frozen (if you'll watch with the kids!)
> 
> 
> Both offer tons of color and lots of bright scenes - areas where the W1070 really excels.
> 
> 
> Life of Pi was the first movie I watched on mine with my Mrs - and it was a massive hit with her: so I speak from experience



Ocean Predators 3D!

There is a scene about half way through where a morey ell slowly turns to face the camera - audience freak out !! its like the blighter is going to come off the screen and bite your head off!!!


----------



## Morkeleb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chmcke01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8730#post_24713302
> 
> 
> A little off topic, but I should be getting my W1070 in about 5 days. I will mostly be watching Blu Rays on my PS3, watching videos from my PC, and a little gaming on the PS3. If you had to pick one movie that really shows off how good this projector is more than any other, what would you pick? I want the first movie on it to really amaze my wife so she won't be as mad at me for buying it, lol.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8730#post_24713327
> 
> 
> Life of Pi (either 2D or 3D) - or Frozen (if you'll watch with the kids!)
> 
> 
> Both offer tons of color and lots of bright scenes - areas where the W1070 really excels.
> 
> 
> Life of Pi was the first movie I watched on mine with my Mrs - and it was a massive hit with her: so I speak from experience



I'll second Life of Pi. I watched the 2nd version using my PS3 and I felt that the PQ was one of the best I've seen on the Benq.


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8640#post_24687455
> 
> 
> What about other PS4 games ? Do you have Infamous ? How does it look on the W1070 ?


Anthony....I have a PS4 and I play DCUO and it looks great! The game plays at 1080p @ 60z\60fps....it's beautiful!


----------



## Morton03


I am a long time follower of the AVS forums and have found much useful information from many knowledgeable individuals.  However, this is my first time chiming in. This or a very similar topic may have been discussed before and I apologize if so.  I just can't seem to find the answer for my specific issue.

 

I am very interested in using the BenQ W1070 in a two-projector set up for my very first home theater build, but I am still unsure of the correct distance that I should place the screen from the ceiling and the correct drop from the ceiling for the projector. I would like to keep the projector and screen as close to the ceiling as possible. My question is, how far from the ceiling do I need to place my screen viewing surface and how much of a drop from the ceiling do I need to place the projector for the following screen sizes?  Again I would like to keep the projector and screen as close to the ceiling as possible. 

 

My room has an approximate height of 7' 8" or 92".

 

110" diagonal -16:9 ratio?

 

120" diagonal -16:9 ratio?

 

I would greatly appreciate any help!!!  Thanks!


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morton03*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8760#post_24718345
> 
> 
> I am a long time follower of the AVS forums and have found much useful information from many knowledgeable individuals.  However, this is my first time chiming in. This or a very similar topic may have been discussed before and I apologize if so.  I just can't seem to find the answer for my specific issue.
> 
> 
> I am very interested in using the BenQ W1070 in a two-projector set up for my very first home theater build, but I am still unsure of the correct distance that I should place the screen from the ceiling and the correct drop from the ceiling for the projector. I would like to keep the projector and screen as close to the ceiling as possible. My question is, how far from the ceiling do I need to place my screen viewing surface and how much of a drop from the ceiling do I need to place the projector for the following screen sizes?  Again I would like to keep the projector and screen as close to the ceiling as possible.
> 
> 
> My room has an approximate height of 7' 8" or 92".
> 
> 
> 110" diagonal -16:9 ratio?
> 
> 
> 120" diagonal -16:9 ratio?
> 
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any help!!!  Thanks!


I am not sure if the BenQ is a good candidate for a dual projector setup as the lens shift is very minimal. I am assuming you are doing this to get it brighter. If you pursue this please let us know how it works out.


----------



## Claybe


I am looking for a projector for my HT Room and stumbled on this BenQ.  The PJ throw will be about 15 feet to a 2.35 120" DIY Spandex screen.  It will be mounted on the ceiling and I will primarily (almost always) use it to watch movies.  I was originally looking at the Panasonic AE 8000, but am a little concerned about the price.  Can someone convince me that this would be a good option???  (other than saving $1000!!!)....


----------



## eric3316

Received my W1070 from B&H Photo today.


It was manufactured in March 2014. Came with a back-lit remote and has software version 1.08.


Haven't had much time to evaluate the picture but in my quick viewing of it, everything looks good so far.


----------



## BIGBEAR2004

I have adjusted the contrast, colour and black levels using the AVS HD calibration disk. I am processing the video through the Onkyo 818 receiver using custom settings on normal mode, and when I am adjusting the video settings via the receiver, I am able to get a greater range of white detail and black levels without introducing artifacts/colour change which appears to happen when I directly adjust the same settings from the projector. White level details appear to go from 230 to 247 via receiver but stop at 234 from the projector settings. Also, when using a blue filter to check the colour and hue settings, it's a lot easier to get it perfect using the settings from the receiver. The question I have is am I just introducing false details from the receiver for contrast/black levels and should I trust my receiver or just stick with the projector settings and bypass the receiver?


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Claybe*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8760#post_24718770
> 
> 
> I am looking for a projector for my HT Room and stumbled on this BenQ.  The PJ throw will be about 15 feet to a 2.35 120" DIY Spandex screen.  It will be mounted on the ceiling and I will primarily (almost always) use it to watch movies.  I was originally looking at the Panasonic AE 8000, but am a little concerned about the price.  Can someone convince me that this would be a good option???  (other than saving $1000!!!)....


How do you intend to deal with 16:9 material, menus of BDs, HDTV viewing, 1.85 movies, etc.?


The W1070 is a great looking model, and really the best deal under $2,000, but it doesn't have the zoom range to hit a 2.35 and a 1.78 screen from the same distance and all your HD material will hit that projector in the 1.78 aspect ratio.


Might as well add - If you have a proper 2.35 scree, which is 110" wide, then the W1070 can hit that width from between 10'7" and 13'10". You must have the projector closer than 15' lens to screen for this to work at all.


Why spend $1,000 more? Because you will get the zoom range you need, you can pick up the Panasonic AE8000 which has lens presents with motorized zoom which can actually do what you need it to do.


And, you will have to figure out if you really want a 2.35 screen when you are buying a 1.78 projector.


----------



## mbw23air




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8760#post_24719170
> 
> 
> How do you intend to deal with 16:9 material, menus of BDs, HDTV viewing, 1.85 movies, etc.?
> 
> 
> The W1070 is a great looking model, and really the best deal under $2,000, but it doesn't have the zoom range to hit a 2.35 and a 1.78 screen from the same distance and all your HD material will hit that projector in the 1.78 aspect ratio.
> 
> 
> Might as well add - If you have a proper 2.35 scree, which is 110" wide, then the W1070 can hit that width from between 10'7" and 13'10". You must have the projector closer than 15' lens to screen for this to work at all.
> 
> 
> Why spend $1,000 more? Because you will get the zoom range you need, you can pick up the Panasonic AE8000 which has lens presents with motorized zoom which can actually do what you need it to do.
> 
> 
> And, you will have to figure out if you really want a 2.35 screen when you are buying a 1.78 projector.



Very good advice, I agree completely with what you just said. I just bought the W1070 as a HDTV only projector and will use it in a 2 projector setup with a JVC for movies. I have a fixed frame 2.35 screen on wall for use with JVC and I have a pull down 16:9 screen in front of it for the W1070 and HDTV. The W1070 does not have zoom range to switch between 2.35 and 1.78 material on a 2.35 screen. You could do it with an anamorphic lens though.


After putting 3 hours on the W1070 today after taking it out of the box I am surprised how good it is. The thing that stands out to me is how saturated the colors are and I love the brightness it puts out. After I get more hours on it I will bring out calibration equipment but out of the box the grayscale and color look excellent. Very nice projector especially for the money!


Mike


----------



## IM1THE2KING3


Hello, new here.

 

I have never owned a projector, but am in the process of purchasing a new house with a game-room apprx. 19*16 feet, see below image.

 

I would like to have a projector on the wall with the door. I plan to install blackout curtains and relocate the door you see.

 

My primary uses are gaming (PS4, PS3, Wii U), movies, connecting laptop and occasional OTA TV watching like sports.

 

I see that this projector is a good price right now and would like to know experienced thoughts on if a projector is a good investment for me or would I be better off purchasing a 70" TV such as a sony KDL series.

 

I hope to create a build log in the future and transform this room. My PJ/TV knowledge is lacking. Any and all feedback is appreciated.

 

TIA

..


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IM1THE2KING3*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8760#post_24719966
> 
> Hello, new here.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never owned a projector, but am in the process of purchasing a new house with a game-room apprx. 19*16 feet, see below image.
> 
> I would like to have a projector on the wall with the door. I plan to install blackout curtains and relocate the door you see.
> 
> I see that this projector is a good price right now and would like to know experienced thoughts on if a projector is a good investment for me or would I be better off purchasing a 70" TV such as a sony KDL series.


Welcome to the forums.


Front projection is great. There is no possible way, in my experience, to really recreate the movie theater experience any other way than by front projection. I mean, a 70" TV is really big, but how about a 120" screen? Or a 150" screen? That's very doable with the W1070.


Now the rub...


Your room is terrible. Movie theaters don't have light carpet, white walls, and a white ceiling. You have a ceiling fan right in the middle of things which the projector will need to be right near.


I would paint the room darker, including the ceiling. Put in some dark carpet, and remove/relocate the ceiling fan. Read a lot about home theater setups, and think about how much you want to do in the room.


But, consider that this projector is a great first time projector and will still yield very good results in the room as it is. Not as good as it will once the space it painted dark, but usable right away, right on your wall, and fun to enjoy to give you a feel for what things would be like in a better space.


Yes, the W1070 is a good price right now.


I think people don't know that when it was released, a year and a half ago, it was selling at $799. So, the current price is really not far off of what it started off selling for as a 'special introductory price'. BenQ has been making good money no this for a while now. Glad the price is dropped, and I would definitely recommend it as a solid first time projector for pretty much anyone looking to just start things off on a bit of a budget.


No, in a really good room, this is not the projector I would go with. That honor belongs to the JVC RS46 or the Sony HW40ES depending on setup.


----------



## IM1THE2KING3


Thanks for the welcoming and wow fast reply.

 

I figured my room was horrible =)

I appreciate all your feedback. Knowing it introduced at $799 makes me feel like I no longer have to rush on the decision of buying it at the $750 price.

 

Getting the wife to agree to dark colors will be the challenge.

The acoustic properties are going to be a challenge as well.

 

Here was my original design, before stumbling across this forum. I planned to convert the door to a hidden bookcase. The room behind the door is essentially a closet. Hopefully, it will be my rack room.

Now knowing that I can make a much larger screen for similar price I of course would rather consider that option.

 



 

Here is the room from another angle. I do not have exact measurements as I close this coming week.


----------



## Claybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8760#post_24719170
> 
> 
> How do you intend to deal with 16:9 material, menus of BDs, HDTV viewing, 1.85 movies, etc.?
> 
> 
> The W1070 is a great looking model, and really the best deal under $2,000, but it doesn't have the zoom range to hit a 2.35 and a 1.78 screen from the same distance and all your HD material will hit that projector in the 1.78 aspect ratio.
> 
> 
> Might as well add - If you have a proper 2.35 scree, which is 110" wide, then the W1070 can hit that width from between 10'7" and 13'10". You must have the projector closer than 15' lens to screen for this to work at all.
> 
> 
> Why spend $1,000 more? Because you will get the zoom range you need, you can pick up the Panasonic AE8000 which has lens presents with motorized zoom which can actually do what you need it to do.
> 
> 
> And, you will have to figure out if you really want a 2.35 screen when you are buying a 1.78 projector.



Thanks for the info. I am new to all of this and thought the 120" screen was a 2.35:1 screen? And i thought DVDs and blue rays were filmed in the 2.35 format so that's why I was going for the biggest 2.35 screen possible for my room. I definitely have the ability to move the PJ closer. Just trying or figure it all out.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Claybe*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8760#post_24720144
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I am new to all of this and thought the 120" screen was a 2.35:1 screen? And i thought DVDs and blue rays were filmed in the 2.35 format so that's why I was going for the biggest 2.35 screen possible for my room. I definitely have the ability to move the PJ closer. Just trying or figure it all out.


Nothing available to the typical consumer is 2.35 aspect ratio natively. Blu-ray Disc is 1.78 format, and DVDs are typically 4:3 format. The DVD can be widescreen labeled 4:3 format, but still, a lot less than Blu-ray which is typically native 1920x1080.


But, the bottom line is that the projector itself is 1.78 aspect ratio. If you use it on a 2.35 screen you are losing over 20% of the image off the top and bottom of the screen. Unless your wall height doesn't allow for a 136" 1.78 screen, then there is no compelling reason not to just use a 1.78 screen of the same width you planned to use for your 2.35 screen. There is a lot of advertising myth and frankly - BS - associated with 2.35 screen setups. Most people do them to say "Look how cool I am", which is just silly. If your room supports a 140" screen or a 160" screen, and your viewing distance and viewing preference support that screen size, then that's the screen size to use.


About the only time to go 2.35 CIH, is when you are viewing on a really wide wall, or have height restrictions that truly limit image size. The other 99.9 percent of the time, 2.35 makes little sense and is just a choice some people choose to make with their setups.


Certainly a number of well shot films are 2.35 aspect ratio when projected, but they aren't 2.35 on the disc natively, not really. Also the menus and the rest typically are 1.78 aspect ratio. ALL high definition sports, video games, etc. are 1.78 aspect ratio. Since ALL 1080p projectors are 1.78 aspect ratio you really should know exactly why you are considering a 2.35 screen and be very careful if you intend to walk down that road. Some will say that they swear by their 2.35 setup and couldn't be happier... I respectfully disagree. They could have been happier if they went with a 1.78 screen the same width as their 2.35 screen.


----------



## Claybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8760#post_24720275
> 
> 
> Nothing available to the typical consumer is 2.35 aspect ratio natively. Blu-ray Disc is 1.78 format, and DVDs are typically 4:3 format. The DVD can be widescreen labeled 4:3 format, but still, a lot less than Blu-ray which is typically native 1920x1080.
> 
> 
> But, the bottom line is that the projector itself is 1.78 aspect ratio. If you use it on a 2.35 screen you are losing over 20% of the image off the top and bottom of the screen. Unless your wall height doesn't allow for a 136" 1.78 screen, then there is no compelling reason not to just use a 1.78 screen of the same width you planned to use for your 2.35 screen. There is a lot of advertising myth and frankly - BS - associated with 2.35 screen setups. Most people do them to say "Look how cool I am", which is just silly. If your room supports a 140" screen or a 160" screen, and your viewing distance and viewing preference support that screen size, then that's the screen size to use.
> 
> 
> About the only time to go 2.35 CIH, is when you are viewing on a really wide wall, or have height restrictions that truly limit image size. The other 99.9 percent of the time, 2.35 makes little sense and is just a choice some people choose to make.



Wow, great info AV! So if I went with the benq, what size screen is optimal for this PJ? The room is 14' wide and 17' deep.


----------



## bori

AV is awesome in here. He is always offering great advice. Thanks for your contribution to this forum.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IM1THE2KING3*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8760#post_24720065
> 
> 
> Getting the wife to agree to dark colors will be the challenge.
> 
> The acoustic properties are going to be a challenge as well.


Tell me the truth...


Every freakin' room in your house already looks EXACTLY like your game room. Doesn't it?


Why does your wife have a say in this? Why does every room have to be the way SHE wants it to look? Don't get me wrong, but women can be really stupid about homes. A space shouldn't be built to look good, it should be built to be functional above all else. Give her the rest of the house, let her be 'bright and cheerful' in every other room. In the game room, make it a game room! Make it a room that has big speakers on the floor, and proper painting for front projection, and then put in directional lighting so it is plenty bright to have parties and people into when getting ready for a movie, but otherwise represents a completely different space from the rest of the house.


I've never found a way to state it eloquently because my wife gets this already. But, a dark space is very calming. It's truly a different space, and is really enjoyable as a different space. After a long day in bright rooms with to much light, relaxing in a darkened space is enjoyable, and it's not something you are likely to find in any other room of your home.


Keep in mind, dark colors don't have to mean black, and the creativity of designing a tasteful home theater setup are really staggering.


If you have a fairly good budget for room construction, then there is a lot of really fun stuff you can do in a home theater space, and the wife should be involved in the planning and design with that understanding of what the space is... It is a different part of the house and deserves the same level of respect in making it that space in the same manner that the family room should be a light and airy space, and the kitchen should be ... whatever the heck she wants it to be. The goal should be a great space, just not a 'bright and airy' space. That really is every other room in a typical home already.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Claybe*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8760#post_24720285
> 
> 
> Wow, great info AV! So if I went with the benq, what size screen is optimal for this PJ? The room is 14' wide and 17' deep.


No problem at all...

I can't say that there is an optimal size with the W1070. I use mine on a 161" screen, so that's a heck of a size for most people!


With a 14x17 room, how far will you be sitting? Will there be two rows of seats? Do you have lighting under control (sorry if this was already asked/answered)? Will you have dark painted walls/ceiling? Carpet? What are the wall heights?


If only one row of seating I might opt to put the screen on the 17' wall and sit 14' away. This opens up the width of the seating area more and doesn't just put a huge gap between the seats and the screen which can't be used, while tightening up the seating area. No, with a 14' viewing distance and 8' ceilings you can have a really nice 133" screen which is appropriately sized for 'center of theater' feel for that viewing distance. You will have some space between the screen and seating, but not to much. You will have plenty of room on the sides of the screen for decent speaker placement and to open up the room for good stereo separation. As well as room for surround speakers.


We could then get into proper lighting design and the rest of it...


But, the general rule is that the screen width (not diagonal) should be .66 times your viewing distance. So, with a 12' viewing distance, the screen should be 8' wide (.66x12'=8') and that's a 110" diagonal. If you like sitting a bit closer in theaters, go a bit larger, if you like being towards the back of the theater, go a bit smaller, but for 'center of theater' feel, then .66 times viewing distance is the proper screen width.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8760#post_24720289
> 
> 
> AV is awesome in here. He is always offering great advice. Thanks for your contribution to this forum.


Thanks. I've been the moderator of Projector Central's forums since they came into existence and have been in the A/V industry for about 15 years or so now. I work as an commercial A/V engineer and programmer for Crestron systems, but I've focused on projectors, HDMI, distributed video, and audio systems with automated control more than other areas (speakers most notably). I was at one point the lead moderator over a High Def Digest, but stepped away from there about a year ago. Still, I really enjoy talking about front projection and helping people out as I can with their setups. I'm hoping in the next 3 years or so I can finish my basement and put together a nice rec-room front projection setup that rivals my current W1070/161" motorized screen setup. I still may post some photos of what I have now down there at some point. That and my 20+ audio zone home setup with half a dozen different displays with distributed video... It's a bit different than most.


----------



## Claybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8760#post_24720316
> 
> 
> No problem at all...
> 
> I can't say that there is an optimal size with the W1070. I use mine on a 161" screen, so that's a heck of a size for most people!
> 
> 
> With a 14x17 room, how far will you be sitting? Will there be two rows of seats? Do you have lighting under control (sorry if this was already asked/answered)? Will you have dark painted walls/ceiling? Carpet? What are the wall heights?
> 
> 
> If only one row of seating I might opt to put the screen on the 17' wall and sit 14' away. This opens up the width of the seating area more and doesn't just put a huge gap between the seats and the screen which can't be used, while tightening up the seating area. No, with a 14' viewing distance and 8' ceilings you can have a really nice 133" screen which is appropriately sized for 'center of theater' feel for that viewing distance. You will have some space between the screen and seating, but not to much. You will have plenty of room on the sides of the screen for decent speaker placement and to open up the room for good stereo separation. As well as room for surround speakers.
> 
> 
> We could then get into proper lighting design and the rest of it...
> 
> 
> But, the general rule is that the screen width (not diagonal) should be .66 times your viewing distance. So, with a 12' viewing distance, the screen should be 8' wide (.66x12'=8') and that's a 110" diagonal. If you like sitting a bit closer in theaters, go a bit larger, if you like being towards the back of the theater, go a bit smaller, but for 'center of theater' feel, then .66 times viewing distance is the proper screen width.



Okay I think I am starting to get it! To answer your questions., we will be sitting at about 12 feet from the screen in the 17' deep part. 1 row of seats. Pitch dark room that will be painted dark navy blue or very dark maroon paint. 8' ceilings. Carpet is hideous blue and will be changed a few years down the road. Bean bag chairs in front for the kids.


How do I determine the height of the screen???


----------



## Ftoast


The w1070 finally arrived, so I've taken a few side by side pictures of it next to the PA75u. Besides the brightness and contrast difference being a little less dramatic than I'd hoped, I also noticed a strange advantage of the LG's pixel structure..When dealing with resolution lower than 1080, and/or when using 1080 coupled with digital keystone correction (which should be avoided if possible) the LG appears to have smoother yet sharper edges and less image noise despite having noise-reduction set OFF. The w1070 is still the sharper projector for 1080 material (as long as digital keystone adjustment isn't used), but for everything that uses re-mapping the LG seems to have a visible advantage.

 

The W1070(top) is in "eco" set for cinema mode with contrast boosted slightly and "BrilliantColor" turned OFF. The LG(bottom) is on brightest backlight setting with "DynamicContrast" turned to MEDIUM



Despite output hypothetically being around 900lm for the w1070 and around 400lm for the LG at these settings, the perceived brightness was very similar. A bit disappointing.

 

Next, the W1070(right side) is set for boosted colors/contrast/gamma/brightness at full lamp brightness and "BrilliantColor" is ON. The LG(left) is still set for brightest backlight and "DynamicContrast" at MEDIUM. This is during the day, using a smaller image size in the daylight.



The DynamicContrast of the LG keeps the dark APL scenes looking similar, but the brightness advantage of the w1070 shows through during the brighter scenes. In person the W1070 looked a little cold at these settings but plenty watchable, and there's always the option to sacrifice some of the brightness to warm the picture.

 

Still, the knowledge that the w1070 will lose nearly half of its brightness after a year of my usage habits coupled with the lack of visible contrast improvement means the W1070 will be getting returned and my search will have to continue.


----------



## kreeturez

Thanks for the comparison!


What about comparing using SmartECO? This mode gives a ton more brightness and longer lamp life than Eco (ironic as that is!).


Also are we sure that lamp-life drops off that sharply? After a year and a bit of use (and 1500 hours) I didn't notice more than 10-20% brightness in that time (and I compared directly to a brand new bulb); and these P-VIP bulbs are known for relatively good maintaining of brightness...


----------



## arda91

does fw 1.05 suppoert 1080p @ 60 hz? i want to use it with a ps4. does it look good or isnt it playable with a ps4?


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arda91*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8760#post_24721121
> 
> 
> does fw 1.05 suppoert 1080p @ 60 hz? i want to use it with a ps4. does it look good or isnt it playable with a ps4?



Yup, it does. Actually all firmware for this projector has offered 2D-mode 1080p @ 60hz. Definitely plays nice with the PS4!


----------



## arda91




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8760#post_24721166
> 
> 
> Yup, it does. Actually all firmware for this projector has offered 2D-mode 1080p @ 60hz. Definitely plays nice with the PS4!



ok, sweet! gaming @ like 110" + 5.1 surround sound must be magical


----------



## eric3316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arda91*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8760#post_24721222
> 
> 
> ok, sweet! gaming @ like 110" + 5.1 surround sound must be magical


Anything on a 110" screen in your home is magical.


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arda91*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8760#post_24721222
> 
> 
> ok, sweet! gaming @ like 110" + 5.1 surround sound must be magical



It was magical until I saw Spiderman-2 on the best theater I've ever been to with leather seats and a 2.35:1 screen that spanned the entire front wall. Dolby Atmos with speakers everywhere.


Now it feels like $1.50 theater







. I have reason to go to the movies again.


----------



## Ftoast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8760#post_24720676
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comparison!
> 
> 
> What about comparing using SmartECO? This mode gives a ton more brightness and longer lamp life than Eco (ironic as that is!).
> 
> 
> Also are we sure that lamp-life drops off that sharply? After a year and a bit of use (and 1500 hours) I didn't notice more than 10-20% brightness in that time (and I compared directly to a brand new bulb); and these P-VIP bulbs are known for relatively good maintaining of brightness...


I did notice SmartEco seemed to make the picture a little brighter on 1.08 (looked like a smaller difference than eco/full in my opinion), even in the darkest of scenes, which was very odd. The Benq 663 I tried did spectacular with SmartEco, dark scenes darkened down farther than eco AND we're detected so fast and smooth that I didn't notice the change..and I HATE dynamic brightness usually. I expected the 1070 to do the same, instead it simply looked a little brighter and I've read of people ending up with flickering lamps because of it, so I just haven't been using it. I figured it used to work like the 663 before 1.08 and that's probably where lamp-life came from..extra life at a brighter setting seems crazy, though I'd love to believe it


A 20% drop after 1500hrs, is that visual or instrument measured (cool either way, but instrument would be a plus)? I've heard you loose the biggest chunk of brightness early on and a lot of red spectrum in the first few hundred hours, but having the lamp stay brighter longer would certainly be good news.


In my case I've found the only time I want the extra brightness is when projecting at friends' places, but the LG is more portable, hardier, and bright enough once curtains or a shadowed wall are located, so the Benq gets left at home. And at home in the dark I prefer the LG's darker black-level and quieter fan. I also watch a lot of 720HD and SD content and it was bugging me to no end trying to figure out why the LG looked less pixelated for most of my viewing. It also didn't help when an outlet slipped (twice) and killed the Benq and had me freaking out trying to get it back on to cool off..yet another reason I can't own an LCD, I'd melt the panels with my luck. I specifically chose that outlet because it was tight and had no switches controlling it, I have no idea what happened. Also the w1070, as well as the hd131xe, had occasional digital breakup using hdmi from PC which hasn't been a problem on the LG. I also expected a bigger difference out of the benq's more natural color response compared to the LG. Greens are a little nicer on the Benq than the LG's by default, but nothing I really noticed during viewing..mostly/only during critical/side-by-side watching.


For many bluray watchers, even with light control problems or less patience for settings tweaking, the w1070 is a great option..not to mention its fantastic lag time for gamers. For me, with a lot of lower definition content and an already tweaked-out LG, the w1070 doesn't add enough to justify me owning one.

I really need an led model with 3000:1-4000:1 contrast. I'm glad I got the chance to see a nice RGBRGB DLP finally. It IS a nice projector.


----------



## arda91




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eric3316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8760#post_24721288
> 
> 
> Anything on a 110" screen in your home is magical.



haha true










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsdec*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8760#post_24721350
> 
> 
> It was magical until I saw Spiderman-2 on the best theater I've ever been to with leather seats and a 2.35:1 screen that spanned the entire front wall. Dolby Atmos with speakers everywhere.
> 
> 
> Now it feels like $1.50 theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have reason to go to the movies again.



haha, that must have been epic! haven't had the an opportunity to experience dolby atmos but hopefully in the future i will. Now if you only could have that setup in your own house


----------



## EugF

Good comparison with the LG projector do you get much of the rainbow effect with movies like Gravity?


I did a quick search and found that there is a new model available and it is 1080p capable with better contrast and brightness!


I like the size of it and smart features like an ability to read from USB, plus 1080p is a real bonus!!!


Before I had Benq w1070, but sold it due to the rainbow effect as it is very obvious, (even at 50 Hz setting) especially in dark moves like Lord of the Rings, 300: Rise of an Empire or The Hunger Games.



http://www.lg.com/ae/projectors/lg-PF80G 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6oZki1b264 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdxYdnAKqXc


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ftoast*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8760#post_24721638
> 
> 
> I did notice SmartEco seemed to make the picture a little brighter on 1.08 (looked like a smaller difference than eco/full in my opinion), even in the darkest of scenes, which was very odd. The Benq 663 I tried did spectacular with SmartEco, dark scenes darkened down farther than eco AND we're detected so fast and smooth that I didn't notice the change..and I HATE dynamic brightness usually. I expected the 1070 to do the same, instead it simply looked a little brighter and I've read of people ending up with flickering lamps because of it, so I just haven't been using it. I figured it used to work like the 663 before 1.08 and that's probably where lamp-life came from..extra life at a brighter setting seems crazy, though I'd love to believe it



Using 1.08 my side... Smart-Eco isn't brighter than Normal; but it's as bright in bright scenes and improves contrast ratio in darker scenes by dropping lamp power.


Interestingly, swapping from one lamp mode to another takes a few seconds (up to 10 seconds or so) before it actually affects the projected image. But a bright scene in Smart-Eco is much, much brighter than the same scene in Eco.


It doesn't cause flickering lamps, the flickering we refer to is when changing from dark to light scenes where some people (myself included) notice it changing power. Not bothersome to me, though.


There are a few reports of spectacular lamp-life in SmartEco (Stuntman_Mike hit over 6500 hours ); claimed figure in SmartEco is 6000. In Eco, it's 5000. Curious indeed.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ftoast*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8760#post_24721638
> 
> 
> A 20% drop after 1500hrs, is that visual or instrument measured (cool either way, but instrument would be a plus)? I've heard you loose the biggest chunk of brightness early on and a lot of red spectrum in the first few hundred hours, but having the lamp stay brighter longer would certainly be good news.




It was a side-by-side comparison visually. The most significant decrease in brightness was definitely in the first 200 hours or so; it seemed to level off thereafter.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ftoast*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8760#post_24721638
> 
> 
> In my case I've found the only time I want the extra brightness is when projecting at friends' places, but the LG is more portable, hardier, and bright enough once curtains or a shadowed wall are located, so the Benq gets left at home. And at home in the dark I prefer the LG's darker black-level and quieter fan. I also watch a lot of 720HD and SD content and it was bugging me to no end trying to figure out why the LG looked less pixelated for most of my viewing. It also didn't help when an outlet slipped (twice) and killed the Benq and had me freaking out trying to get it back on to cool off..yet another reason I can't own an LCD, I'd melt the panels with my luck. I specifically chose that outlet because it was tight and had no switches controlling it, I have no idea what happened. Also the w1070, as well as the hd131xe, had occasional digital breakup using hdmi from PC which hasn't been a problem on the LG. I also expected a bigger difference out of the benq's more natural color response compared to the LG. Greens are a little nicer on the Benq than the LG's by default, but nothing I really noticed during viewing..mostly/only during critical/side-by-side watching.



What screen size are you using? I run a 127" and it's bright enough for limited-ambient-light daytime viewing: how would the LG fare at that size with the lower brightness?


I use mine exclusively with PC's (HTPCs and Pi's) and haven't ever seen any digital breakup via HDMI. You're not the first to mention that SD content isn't scaled optimally up to 1080p by the unit, though; certain AVR's might do the job better if they offer it as a feature.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ftoast*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8760#post_24721638
> 
> 
> For many bluray watchers, even with light control problems or less patience for settings tweaking, the w1070 is a great option..not to mention its fantastic lag time for gamers. For me, with a lot of lower definition content and an already tweaked-out LG, the w1070 doesn't add enough to justify me owning one.
> 
> I really need an led model with 3000:1-4000:1 contrast. I'm glad I got the chance to see a nice RGBRGB DLP finally. It IS a nice projector.




The LG sounds like a pretty compelling option: in your use-case it probably makes the most sense. Also not having to worry about bulbs (even if they are long-lasting) is a nice-to-have. Likewise, the LG's deeper blacks are an area where the W1070 could use a bit of work; not to mention fan noise.


The LG is still single-chip DLP, right? So how does it fare with rainbow effect?


----------



## Ftoast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EugF*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8760#post_24721804
> 
> 
> Good comparison with the LG projector do you get much of the rainbow effect with movies like Gravity?
> 
> 
> I did a quick search and found that there is a new model coming up soon and it is 1080p capable with better contrast and brightness!
> http://www.lg.com/ae/projectors/lg-PF80G


I'm not particularly prone to RBE, so I have to rely on quickly moving my eyes to force it, which is probably a poor comparison. I've noticed a big difference between the LG and the hd131xe on RBE (LG was significantly less showing), but the w1070 wasn't making it obvious for me..even at 24framerate. I did notice some color-banding in pictures that the LG didn't show and that's usually an indicator of color refresh being slow enough to show depending on shutter speed, but even that was tight and rare. I couldn't get the 1070 to RBE even in dark scenes with fast moving white highlights, but I'm not the best person to go by.


I've been keeping my eye on that new LG too (and the PF85u), but I'll either need the price to drop or a different version with better contrast.


----------



## Ftoast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8790#post_24721857
> 
> 
> Using 1.08 my side... Smart-Eco isn't brighter than Normal; but it's as bright in bright scenes and improves contrast ratio in darker scenes by dropping lamp power.
> 
> 
> Interestingly, swapping from one lamp mode to another takes a few seconds (up to 10 seconds or so) before it actually affects the projected image. But a bright scene in Smart-Eco is much, much brighter than the same scene in Eco.
> 
> 
> It doesn't cause flickering lamps, the flickering we refer to is when changing from dark to light scenes where some people (myself included) notice it changing power. Not bothersome to me, though.
> 
> 
> There are a few reports of spectacular lamp-life in SmartEco (Stuntman_Mike hit over 6500 hours ); claimed figure in SmartEco is 6000. In Eco, it's 5000. Curious indeed.
> 
> It was a side-by-side comparison visually. The most significant decrease in brightness was definitely in the first 200 hours or so; it seemed to level off thereafter.
> 
> What screen size are you using? I run a 127" and it's bright enough for limited-ambient-light daytime viewing: how would the LG fare at that size with the lower brightness?
> 
> 
> I use mine exclusively with PC's (HTPCs and Pi's) and haven't ever seen any digital breakup via HDMI. You're not the first to mention that SD content isn't scaled optimally up to 1080p by the unit, though; certain AVR's might do the job better if they offer it as a feature.
> 
> The LG sounds like a pretty compelling option: in your use-case it probably makes the most sense. Also not having to worry about bulbs (even if they are long-lasting) is a nice-to-have. Likewise, the LG's deeper blacks are an area where the W1070 could use a bit of work; not to mention fan noise.
> 
> 
> The LG is still single-chip DLP, right? So how does it fare with rainbow effect?


I noticed it was slow switching out of SmartEco too. Sounds like it's working like the 663 for you on 1.08, I'll have to give it a longer try..I REALLY liked it on the 663, maybe mine's just taking a while to fully kick in. If it starts working like the 663, the blacklevel and contrast complaints could be reversed!


I use a 110" at home, but typically go a little bigger at friends' places with standard curtains in the daytime and the only time there's really been trouble was when a set of livingroom curtains were swapped to thin white lace for a few months..right where the sun poured in. That was rough during the time the sun visited, but was otherwise survivable..and with regular curtains back, all is well despite there still being plenty of ambient light.
 



I'm guessing my breakup is mostly due to the hdmi using an extender and the LG just happens to get along with it a little better for some reason. The w1070 had a very repeatable breakup when video is paused frequently, but it was pretty rare otherwise.


The LG is a single-chipDLP, but it does perform noticeably better with RBE than some newer lamp-based DLPs and seems to do at least as well as the w1070, though I'm not the best judge.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Got my replacement BenQ today. When I get home I'll test it out to see if the issues I'm having were bulb related or if my PJ is in fact defective now.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ftoast*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8790#post_24721884
> 
> 
> I'm not particularly prone to RBE, so I have to rely on quickly moving my eyes to force it, which is probably a poor comparison. I've noticed a big difference between the LG and the hd131xe on RBE (LG was significantly less showing), but the w1070 wasn't making it obvious for me..even at 24framerate. I did notice some color-banding in pictures that the LG didn't show and that's usually an indicator of color refresh being slow enough to show depending on shutter speed, but even that was tight and rare. I couldn't get the 1070 to RBE even in dark scenes with fast moving white highlights, but I'm not the best person to go by.
> 
> 
> I've been keeping my eye on that new LG too (and the PF85u), but I'll either need the price to drop or a different version with better contrast.


How much is that new 1080p LG anyway?


----------



## Ftoast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8790#post_24722651
> 
> 
> How much is that new 1080p LG anyway?


Twice as much as the PA75u at $1200, but I don't think it's shipping from Amazon yet.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ftoast*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8790#post_24722699
> 
> 
> Twice as much as the PA75u at $1200, but I don't think it's shipping from Amazon yet.


If the image quality is good, with an LED lamp, that's a steal. Doesn't seem like it's that bright, though unfortunately.


----------



## FloCobra

I received my BenQ W1070 from UPS today. I have an observation about the lens throw. The BenQ and Projector central calculators calculate the same, BUT the distance is to the FRONT of my projector, not the BACK.

This is MUCH better for me. I am at 14' but 120" diagonal. The calculator say 13' for a 120" image. This will allow for a wall mount instead of a ceiling mount. I am happy


----------



## kreeturez

Nice!


For future reference: all lens-throw projector calculator values are actually to the lens itself. So offset measurements, for instance, are almost always from the centre of the lens.


Likewise, distance measurements will be to the lens (on the front of the projector), as you've now discovered


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FloCobra*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8790#post_24722943
> 
> 
> I received my BenQ W1070 from UPS today. I have an observation about the lens throw. The BenQ and Projector central calculators calculate the same, BUT the distance is to the FRONT of my projector, not the BACK.
> 
> This is MUCH better for me. I am at 14' but 120" diagonal. The calculator say 13' for a 120" image. This will allow for a wall mount instead of a ceiling mount. I am happy


All measurements for all projectors are from the front center of the lens. Always. This is standard across the industry.


----------



## chmcke01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8760#post_24720302
> 
> 
> Tell me the truth...
> 
> 
> Every freakin' room in your house already looks EXACTLY like your game room. Doesn't it?
> 
> 
> Why does your wife have a say in this? Why does every room have to be the way SHE wants it to look? Don't get me wrong, but women can be really stupid about homes. A space shouldn't be built to look good, it should be built to be functional above all else. Give her the rest of the house, let her be 'bright and cheerful' in every other room. In the game room, make it a game room! Make it a room that has big speakers on the floor, and proper painting for front projection, and then put in directional lighting so it is plenty bright to have parties and people into when getting ready for a movie, but otherwise represents a completely different space from the rest of the house.
> 
> 
> I've never found a way to state it eloquently because my wife gets this already. But, a dark space is very calming. It's truly a different space, and is really enjoyable as a different space. After a long day in bright rooms with to much light, relaxing in a darkened space is enjoyable, and it's not something you are likely to find in any other room of your home.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, dark colors don't have to mean black, and the creativity of designing a tasteful home theater setup are really staggering.
> 
> 
> If you have a fairly good budget for room construction, then there is a lot of really fun stuff you can do in a home theater space, and the wife should be involved in the planning and design with that understanding of what the space is... It is a different part of the house and deserves the same level of respect in making it that space in the same manner that the family room should be a light and airy space, and the kitchen should be ... whatever the heck she wants it to be. The goal should be a great space, just not a 'bright and airy' space. That really is every other room in a typical home already.



I told my wife my plan of painting the home theater room black and she immediately said "no." She said she wasn't opposed to dark colors but didn't want black. Any suggestion of a non-black dark color that would work well. I will still probably try to wear her down


Since our room isn't even built yet (though we are limited to about a 12' by 15' room) our options are pretty open. Any suggestions that I could put in the plans for the room to improve the home theater experience?


----------



## filtor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chmcke01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8790#post_24723166
> 
> 
> I told my wife my plan of painting the home theater room black and she immediately said "no." She said she wasn't opposed to dark colors but didn't want black. Any suggestion of a non-black dark color that would work well. I will still probably try to wear her down
> 
> 
> Since our room isn't even built yet (though we are limited to about a 12' by 15' room) our options are pretty open. Any suggestions that I could put in the plans for the room to improve the home theater experience?



It doesn't have to be black ... maroon, royal or darker blue, even hunter green would work... doubt you'd want a chocolate - but that would work too. Just stay away from light beige, yellow etc.


----------



## PrimeTime

Keep trying to wear her down. The best place for a black wall is, of course, behind the screen. Black carpet on the wall.


Then.... the rest of the room (don't forget the ceiling!) can be any dark color and it will seem like a compromise.


----------



## FloCobra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8790#post_24722988
> 
> 
> All measurements for all projectors are from the front center of the lens. Always. This is standard across the industry.



BenQ says otherwise. Is that a mistake on their part? http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FloCobra*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8790#post_24723682
> 
> 
> BenQ says otherwise. Is that a mistake on their part? http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/


I don't know why they are saying from the rear of the projector for the distance... Unless it is so you could run it next to the rear wall and the depth of the projector would already be included.


----------



## brilong


I should receive my W1070 tomorrow and I've thrown together a couple of diagrams of how I plan to layout the basement great room.  This room was finished four years ago and I pre-wired rough speaker locations (the wire runs horizontally around 48" off the ground so I can pull it out of the wall within a certain distance of where I need).  I just went through the Benq calculator for a 100-inch screen, then I read the above, so maybe I need to re-calc my distances in the Visio diagram.  I would welcome any comments (including speaker placement, etc) since this will be my first HT projector setup reusing existing Def Tech speakers for now.  I may have to raise the screen if the image collides with my love seat.  The furniture is not in place yet and I plan to add an area rug.  I'm sure the sound is this room will not be ideal given the engineered hardwood.  Any tips would be appreciated!  By the way, I've also considered a drop-down screen which would cover the door to my data facility room when the projector is in use.


----------



## Claybe

How is the 3d with the 1070?


----------



## samfam

I have a dedicated theater room and just returned my hd131xe because it's terrible image quality compared to my mitsubishi hc15000. How well does the 1070 perform in dark dedicated rooms? Are the blacKS comparable to the Mitsubishi?


----------



## FloCobra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Claybe*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8790#post_24723977
> 
> 
> How is the 3d with the 1070?



Personally, I have to buy some glasses off of Amazon. Gravity and Avatar are on the top of my list to watch.


----------



## filtor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Claybe*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8790#post_24723977
> 
> 
> How is the 3d with the 1070?



I really like it.. almost as good (sometimes better) than at the theater. I have the Firestorm XL glasses and they work great. I have a BD player but have only watched a few discs... dowloaded most movies I've watched and SBS is nearly as good as BD frame-packing mode -- with BD seeming a bit smoother.


----------



## butie120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brilong*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8790#post_24723910
> 
> 
> I should receive my W1070 tomorrow and I've thrown together a couple of diagrams of how I plan to layout the basement great room.  This room was finished four years ago and I pre-wired rough speaker locations (the wire runs horizontally around 48" off the ground so I can pull it out of the wall within a certain distance of where I need).  I just went through the Benq calculator for a 100-inch screen, then I read the above, so maybe I need to re-calc my distances in the Visio diagram.  I would welcome any comments (including speaker placement, etc) since this will be my first HT projector setup reusing existing Def Tech speakers for now.  I may have to raise the screen if the image collides with my love seat.  The furniture is not in place yet and I plan to add an area rug.  I'm sure the sound is this room will not be ideal given the engineered hardwood.  Any tips would be appreciated!  By the way, I've also considered a drop-down screen which would cover the door to my data facility room when the projector is in use.



So you plan on mounting a speaker on the left side of the door that's visible in the picture? Am I seeing that correctly?


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Got my replacement W1070. Hooked it up. Image is beautiful. Seems even brighter than my old PJ when it was new. Has the latest firmware. Only 60hrs on the lamp which is less than the lamp I just bought. Looks new.


Not sure if my issue was the lamp or the PJ, but I'm leaning towards the PJ. Either way, I don't care. The old one is going back and I'm keeping the replacement. Very happy camper. No more intermittent green people lol.


----------



## Ftoast

Played around with SmartEco a bit more and what's been mentioned appears to add up despite how backwards it seems.


In my previous experience, this sort of feature will boost bright scenes to match full-lamp and can dim darker scenes to be even darker than eco-lamp which improves darkroom viewing and can lengthen lamp-life beyond eco when viewing is usually mixed OR primarily dark.

The w1070's SmartEco -for no good reason- only drops dark scenes down to nearly match eco, and boosts bright scenes BRIGHTER than full-lamp. This is an odd choice because it won't improve darkroom viewing or lamp-life significantly beyond eco if it never gets dimmer than eco, AND ambient light viewing requires maximum brightness ESPECIALLY during darker scenes which need the most help cutting through and this SmartEco dims dark scenes about as much as eco.


Updating the w1070 so full-lamp mode is as bright as SmartEco is during bright scenes and letting SmartEco take dark scenes below eco-lamp makes much more sense to me. It would be better in daylight with full-lamp AND could be better in the dark using SmartEco with better blacks all while having the lamp last even longer.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ftoast*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8790#post_24724511
> 
> 
> Played around with SmartEco a bit more and what's been mentioned appears to add up despite how backwards it seems.
> 
> 
> In my previous experience, this sort of feature will boost bright scenes to match full-lamp and can dim darker scenes to be even darker than eco-lamp which improves darkroom viewing and can lengthen lamp-life beyond eco when viewing is usually mixed OR primarily dark.
> 
> The w1070's SmartEco -for no good reason- only drops dark scenes down to nearly match eco, and boosts bright scenes BRIGHTER than full-lamp. This is an odd choice because it won't improve darkroom viewing or lamp-life significantly beyond eco if it never gets dimmer than eco, AND ambient light viewing requires maximum brightness ESPECIALLY during darker scenes which need the most help cutting through and this SmartEco dims dark scenes about as much as eco.



Yup that's pretty-much what we've found. It's curious; but it definitely helps with contrast ratio (well, dynamic contrast ratio), on darker scenes.


I suspect it's intention isn't to dim the image lower than Eco to lower the black floor beyond what Eco can provide (as you've found); but rather to give the same (or maybe even a bit more) perceived brightness than Normal whilst using less overall power, supposedly allowing for longer lamp life.


So now that you're using this lamp mode: how is brightness comparatively to your LG?


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FloCobra*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8790#post_24723682
> 
> 
> BenQ says otherwise. Is that a mistake on their part? http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/



It's confusing; but for the W1070 that calculator is for the front (ie, the lens).


They qualify the statement by saying that "The projection distance *of a mirror-type projector* is calculated from the screen to the back of the projector." All DLP projectors use mirrors; but BenQ's definition of 'Mirror-Type Projector' is anyone's guess: I believe I've seen them use the term to reference their ultra-short-throw projectors, though.


----------



## brilong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *butie120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8790#post_24724147
> 
> 
> 
> So you plan on mounting a speaker on the left side of the door that's visible in the picture? Am I seeing that correctly?


 

Yes, that was the plan to take advantage of the wall space between the door and the soffit.  Is that too far away from the screen?  Would it make more sense to get a tensioned pull-down or electric screen which would come down in front of the door?  Only problem with that is I'd have to move the sofa back a foot or more.


----------



## butie120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brilong*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8790#post_24724888
> 
> 
> Yes, that was the plan to take advantage of the wall space between the door and the soffit.  Is that too far away from the screen?  Would it make more sense to get a tensioned pull-down or electric screen which would come down in front of the door?  Only problem with that is I'd have to move the sofa back a foot or more.



You ideally want your front speakers to be of equal lengths from the sides of the screen. Calibration could help some, but it won't dismiss the fact that one speaker could sound "off". You could toe in the speakers as well to see if that helps your situation.


One thing I would be concerned about is how close you would be mounting that speaker against the side wall. You could get a severe case of reflection off that wall due it's small space.


I'm not sure how handy or your situation is, but if it were me....I would do this....


I would build an acoustic transparent screen made out of spandex and place my speakers behind the screen. It takes nothing more than cutting out some drywall for them to be placed in, but again, I don't know what the other side of your wall looks like or if it's even feasible for you. If you are set on the electric screen then you just have to make due.


My other thought is this: Why can't you put the screen where the large painting is? Is it because you want to keep the ping pong table there?


----------



## eric3316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ftoast*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8790#post_24724511
> 
> 
> Played around with SmartEco a bit more and what's been mentioned appears to add up despite how backwards it seems.
> 
> 
> In my previous experience, this sort of feature will boost bright scenes to match full-lamp and can dim darker scenes to be even darker than eco-lamp which improves darkroom viewing and can lengthen lamp-life beyond eco when viewing is usually mixed OR primarily dark.
> 
> The w1070's SmartEco -for no good reason- only drops dark scenes down to nearly match eco, and boosts bright scenes BRIGHTER than full-lamp. This is an odd choice because it won't improve darkroom viewing or lamp-life significantly beyond eco if it never gets dimmer than eco, AND ambient light viewing requires maximum brightness ESPECIALLY during darker scenes which need the most help cutting through and this SmartEco dims dark scenes about as much as eco.
> 
> 
> Updating the w1070 so full-lamp mode is as bright as SmartEco is during bright scenes and letting SmartEco take dark scenes below eco-lamp makes much more sense to me. It would be better in daylight with full-lamp AND could be better in the dark using SmartEco with better blacks all while having the lamp last even longer.


I actually think when watching in a dark room at night, the regular eco mode looks better. For daytime, the SmartEco seems to work better because of the extra boost in brightness which is not needed for darker room viewing.


----------



## brilong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *butie120*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8790#post_24725118
> 
> 
> 
> You ideally want your front speakers to be of equal lengths from the sides of the screen. Calibration could help some, but it won't dismiss the fact that one speaker could sound "off". You could toe in the speakers as well to see if that helps your situation.
> I was planning to toe in the speakers and point them to the center of the sofa (under the projector).
> One thing I would be concerned about is how close you would be mounting that speaker against the side wall. You could get a severe case of reflection off that wall due it's small space.
> That is something I definitely need to consider.  I was thinking I could extend a speaker mount from the wall on the left side of the door (where the speaker wire is already hidden) in front of the door (i.e. the speaker would hang in the air in front of the left panel of the door).
> I'm not sure how handy or your situation is, but if it were me....I would do this....
> 
> 
> I would build an acoustic transparent screen made out of spandex and place my speakers behind the screen. It takes nothing more than cutting out some drywall for them to be placed in, but again, I don't know what the other side of your wall looks like or if it's even feasible for you. If you are set on the electric screen then you just have to make due.
> 
> Interesting idea.  I'm not set on the electric screen, but I have to make due with the 9.5" of wall space on the left side of that door. I had this wall framed (and insulated) to keep my 42U computer rack with a few servers, network switches, firewall, ISP connection, etc. I insulated the wall and weatherproofed the door to keep sound inside that room. It also has a 4" AC supply vent and bathroom exhaust vent on a temperature-based relay if it gets too hot in there.  If I remove the sheetrock and install speakers into the wall, I'm afraid fan noise would be too noisy in the listening area.
> 
> 
> 
> Another idea I had (electric drop-down or pull-down) would allow the speakers to be equidistant from the screen, but it would come down in front of the closet door.  I could move the right speaker closer with no trouble and the left speaker I could somehow situate partially in front of the closet door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other thought is this: Why can't you put the screen where the large painting is? Is it because you want to keep the ping pong table there?
> The screen would end up right next to the only window in the room.  I could possibly relocate the ping-pong table to my bonus room, but I was hoping to share the home theater space.  Here's another couple of photos of the room.




 



 

I truly appreciate your insight and any other ideas you might have.


----------



## RedLefty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chmcke01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8790#post_24723166
> 
> 
> I told my wife my plan of painting the home theater room black and she immediately said "no." She said she wasn't opposed to dark colors but didn't want black. Any suggestion of a non-black dark color that would work well. I will still probably try to wear her down
> 
> 
> Since our room isn't even built yet (though we are limited to about a 12' by 15' room) our options are pretty open. Any suggestions that I could put in the plans for the room to improve the home theater experience?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filtor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8790#post_24723283
> 
> 
> It doesn't have to be black ... maroon, royal or darker blue, even hunter green would work... doubt you'd want a chocolate - but that would work too. Just stay away from light beige, yellow etc.



Agreed, any darker color will work. We have a dark blue on our walls in the basement, and also on the ceiling for the theater portion. Makes it a very relaxing room and everything disappears when the lights go down for a movie.


Also important beyond the color is the sheen. You may not want to go all the way "Flat" as it shows every blemish or roller mark. We went with a Satin finish and it worked very well. You don't want Gloss.


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Claybe*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8790#post_24723977
> 
> 
> How is the 3d with the 1070?


Initially, I rated the W1070 as very average in the 3D department when compared to my passive setup. However, switching my Blu-Ray player from an LG BP620 to the Oppo 103D and then setting the screen size to 120" made a substantial improvement. I'm uncertain if this is due to the lack of screen size setting in the LG, simply better hardware, or both.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FloCobra*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8790#post_24723682
> 
> 
> BenQ says otherwise. Is that a mistake on their part? http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/


I'm not seeing where it says it is to the back of the projector.


I do see this, which will confuse people who don't know what it means: "The projection distance of a mirror-type projector is calculated from the screen to the back of the proejctor."


But, that statement applies to ultra short throw projectors which have a mirror bounce at the back of the projector. So the 'lens' is considered the back of the projector. I may be missing where it mentions the back of the projector somewhere else, but as far as I can tell, there is no mention of it being a different measuring technique.


Of course, they should say on ALL projector calculators that measurements are from the front center of the lens to the screen and all measurements fall around that. Projector Central also has this issue with their calculator. But, the industry standard is front center of lens to screen.


----------



## tryrrthg

I bought the w1070 last year but ultimately returned it because I saw a fair amount of rainbows. I tried an ND filter and had my blu-ray player output 60hz to get the faster color wheel speed. Both of these helped the rainbows a little bit, but I still saw them and didn't know if I could live with them.


However, with it's current selling price on Amazon I am thinking of pulling the trigger again because I feel like it is a steal at that price. The picture was amazing to me other than the rainbows. And I think I could live with them at the current price.


Having said that, I have an additional question before I pull the trigger again. The first time I tried the w1070 I was using a blackout cloth screen (110 inches at a throw distance of 11 to 11.5 feet). If I were to get a gray screen with a gain of 0.8 could it possibly help with the rainbows at all?


----------



## FloCobra

Can someone recommend a *wall* mount for my BenQ W1070? I have vaulted ceilings.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FloCobra*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8820#post_24725946
> 
> 
> Can someone recommend a *wall* mount for my BenQ W1070? I have vaulted ceilings.



Chief mounts. Great recommendation from AV. I have one and it's great. Got it on eBay for 40 dollars.


----------



## Ftoast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tryrrthg*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8820#post_24725831
> 
> 
> I bought the w1070 last year but ultimately returned it because I saw a fair amount of rainbows. I tried an ND filter and had my blu-ray player output 60hz to get the faster color wheel speed. Both of these helped the rainbows a little bit, but I still saw them and didn't know if I could live with them.
> 
> 
> However, with it's current selling price on Amazon I am thinking of pulling the trigger again because I feel like it is a steal at that price. The picture was amazing to me other than the rainbows. And I think I could live with them at the current price.
> 
> 
> Having said that, I have an additional question before I pull the trigger again. The first time I tried the w1070 I was using a blackout cloth screen (110 inches at a throw distance of 11 to 11.5 feet). If I were to get a gray screen with a gain of 0.8 could it possibly help with the rainbows at all?


I don't know if the grey screen will help against RBE, but using 50Hz instead of 60Hz will speed up the wheel from 4X up to 6X for the w1070 if that's possible from your player.


----------



## tryrrthg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ftoast*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8820#post_24726225
> 
> 
> I don't know if the grey screen will help against RBE, but using 50Hz instead of 60Hz will speed up the wheel from 4X up to 6X for the w1070 if that's possible from your player.



Thanks for the reply. As far as I can tell my player cannot output 50hz. Does anyone know of a player that can?


----------



## EugF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tryrrthg*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8820#post_24725831
> 
> 
> I bought the w1070 last year but ultimately returned it because I saw a fair amount of rainbows. I tried an ND filter and had my blu-ray player output 60hz to get the faster color wheel speed. Both of these helped the rainbows a little bit, but I still saw them and didn't know if I could live with them.
> 
> 
> However, with it's current selling price on Amazon I am thinking of pulling the trigger again because I feel like it is a steal at that price. The picture was amazing to me other than the rainbows. And I think I could live with them at the current price.
> 
> 
> Having said that, I have an additional question before I pull the trigger again. The first time I tried the w1070 I was using a blackout cloth screen (110 inches at a throw distance of 11 to 11.5 feet). If I were to get a gray screen with a gain of 0.8 could it possibly help with the rainbows at all?




I did not try with grey but I had black screen (it was just a black thick cotton fabric, I use for my photo shoots but it definitely can be improved as at the same time i was loosing brightness) and it helped to eliminate rainbows completely.


Even at 50Hz rainbows will still be in present in dark movies like Gravity.


So the darker the screen the better way to get rid off nasty rainbows.


If you can find good black fabric or some special black paint that would be the best way to go.


I myself looking for budget DIY black screen options.

Here is a good way to start.


----------



## BusterC417

Ok, so I just got the BenQ as my projector, and have a stupid question. I have a 106" 16:9 screen, and was wondering if it was normal to still have the black bars when watching blu's? I know that's a dumb question, but this is my first projector lol.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BusterC417*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8820#post_24726646
> 
> 
> Ok, so I just got the BenQ as my projector, and have a stupid question. I have a 106" 16:9 screen, and was wondering if it was normal to still have the black bars when watching blu's? I know that's a dumb question, but this is my first projector lol.





yes totally normal.


----------



## Auric

If the Movie is 21:9 you will see black Bars on Top and Bottom.


----------



## BusterC417

Thanks guys. One more question on the Digital Zoom.....should this be kept at the standard 1.0? Seems like I read somewhere that folks used 1.1.


----------



## eric3316

I think more people need to throw some thumb ups to AV_Integrated's posts. His thanks meter does not represent all the help and knowledge he shares in the projection section.


Along with many others. Throw some thumbs to the people that help you!


----------



## Ingram

Gonna flash my firmware soon. Ran through the instructions and it's pretty easy. Not sure why people have struggled. I'm on 1.05 now, going to upgrade to 1.06 since I hear 1.08 is causing more failures.


----------



## Ftoast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BusterC417*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8820#post_24726712
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. One more question on the Digital Zoom.....should this be kept at the standard 1.0? Seems like I read somewhere that folks used 1.1.


Keeping it at 1.0 is best. Using anything else (or overscan) will stretch the image over the same amount of pixels which means it won't be 1:1 anymore.


Think of it like this; you have an image that's ten dots/pixels high by ten wide and it displays on a ten-by-ten display perfectly. If you stretch that image taller and/or wider, not only will you be cutting off part of the edge, but now you'll have to fit a 8X8 or 9X9 image over a 10X10 screen..and it will never line up perfectly, so the screen will have to guess and adjust some things which will never be as clear and perfect as 1:1.


The only time this isn't a problem is when the image stretch is a perfect ratio like stretching a 5X5 image over a 10X10 screen. The pixels will be larger, but everything will still technically be 1:1 mapped so to speak.


Cropping is usually only used to cut off glitchy looking outside edges on bad broadcast TV..and cropping (without stretching) is the best option then.


The 1.1 zoom option you might've heard talked about was likely optical and not digital. Optical zooming changes the size without affecting resolution or pixel-mapping at all.

..sorry for the novel, lol.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BusterC417*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8820#post_24726646
> 
> 
> Ok, so I just got the BenQ as my projector, and have a stupid question. I have a 106" 16:9 screen, and was wondering if it was normal to still have the black bars when watching blu's? I know that's a dumb question, but this is my first projector lol.


I have a page that kind of explains it for you. I think it's a bit old, but still should do a good job:

http://www.avintegrated.com/aspect_ratios.html 


Bottom line is that if you have a 52"x92" (106" diagonal) 16:9 screen, then certain movies will fill it, certain ones will not. It depends on what aspect ratio the film was shot in. Many are 2.35, some are 1.85. All HDTV is 1.78, so gaming and HDTV should fill the screen perfectly. But, cinemascope 2.35 movies will leave some black at the top and bottom, and this is normal.


----------



## BusterC417

Thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## rfbrang

Geeze... $729 & free shipping at amazon right now...


----------



## eric3316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rfbrang*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8820#post_24727126
> 
> 
> Geeze... $729 & free shipping at amazon right now...


Newegg also has it for this price for those looking to save on tax.


----------



## butie120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brilong*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8790#post_24725339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I truly appreciate your insight and any other ideas you might have.



Alright, well seeing as you can't mount the screen where the picture is, it's back to the original wall. Again, you have two options:


If you went with the pulldown and placed a speaker on the left side of that door you would have to get a long enough arm that would extend out from the wall to hold your speaker. But then you would have to move it back when you want clearance to walk through the door without worrying about hitting it. With the soffit you are working with it's tough to rearrange that plan.


The other option is the acoustic screen. You mentioned in the previous post about your resistance to that due to some listening room. Is this on the other side of the wall, and your concern if I remember is that removing drywall will reduce sound control from the other room?


Aesthetics and form factor combined, I would see if you could make the acoustic screen work. But again, if it ruins your idea of sound containment, then the other option will have to suffice.


----------



## Ingram

Updated to 1.06 smooth as silk. No dramas at all







I haven't flicked between Hz too much but from what little I've seen it's definitely faster. One of my main annoyances with the PJ is now much less annoying


----------



## eric3316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingram*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8820#post_24727698
> 
> 
> Updated to 1.06 smooth as silk. No dramas at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't flicked between Hz too much but from what little I've seen it's definitely faster. One of my main annoyances with the PJ is now much less annoying


1.08 is the latest though.


----------



## chmcke01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8790#post_24721857
> 
> 
> Using 1.08 my side... Smart-Eco isn't brighter than Normal; but it's as bright in bright scenes and improves contrast ratio in darker scenes by dropping lamp power.
> 
> 
> Interestingly, swapping from one lamp mode to another takes a few seconds (up to 10 seconds or so) before it actually affects the projected image. But a bright scene in Smart-Eco is much, much brighter than the same scene in Eco.
> 
> 
> It doesn't cause flickering lamps, the flickering we refer to is when changing from dark to light scenes where some people (myself included) notice it changing power. Not bothersome to me, though.
> 
> 
> There are a few reports of spectacular lamp-life in SmartEco (Stuntman_Mike hit over 6500 hours ); claimed figure in SmartEco is 6000. In Eco, it's 5000. Curious indeed.
> 
> It was a side-by-side comparison visually. The most significant decrease in brightness was definitely in the first 200 hours or so; it seemed to level off thereafter.
> 
> What screen size are you using? I run a 127" and it's bright enough for limited-ambient-light daytime viewing: how would the LG fare at that size with the lower brightness?
> 
> 
> I use mine exclusively with PC's (HTPCs and Pi's) and haven't ever seen any digital breakup via HDMI. You're not the first to mention that SD content isn't scaled optimally up to 1080p by the unit, though; certain AVR's might do the job better if they offer it as a feature.
> 
> The LG sounds like a pretty compelling option: in your use-case it probably makes the most sense. Also not having to worry about bulbs (even if they are long-lasting) is a nice-to-have. Likewise, the LG's deeper blacks are an area where the W1070 could use a bit of work; not to mention fan noise.
> 
> 
> The LG is still single-chip DLP, right? So how does it fare with rainbow effect?



Sorry for the stupid question, but the user manual shows There being a dedicated smart eco button on the remote... But my remote doesn't have that. How exactly do I change the lamp setting?


----------



## Ftoast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8790#post_24724838
> 
> 
> Yup that's pretty-much what we've found. It's curious; but it definitely helps with contrast ratio (well, dynamic contrast ratio), on darker scenes.
> 
> 
> I suspect it's intention isn't to dim the image lower than Eco to lower the black floor beyond what Eco can provide (as you've found); but rather to give the same (or maybe even a bit more) perceived brightness than Normal whilst using less overall power, supposedly allowing for longer lamp life.
> 
> 
> So now that you're using this lamp mode: how is brightness comparatively to your LG?


That darn delay it has switching fully out of SmartEco is still messing with me, lol. During the day switching from SE to full and waiting, it looks like SE isn't really brighter afterall..or maybe a tiny bit.. I've noticed it flickering a little, but not always. I'm mostly surprised they don't use it more like the other Benq that managed to have a much bigger improvement on black levels and dark scenes and STILL did it with enough subtlety to not be seen doing it..only reason I knew was because blacks looked better than eco and using it side-by side another PJ I could tell the bright scenes were still maximizing brightness..I STILL couldn't SEE it making the transition. That's my main complaint I guess, I KNOW Benq can do better because I've witnessed them doing so with a cheaper model.


For brightness, I keep thinking the Benq on SmartEco is looking really bright, and I love it. Then I'll turn on the LG and as long as they aren't both shining at once, the LG looks great too..then I realized I still had the LG at its dimmest of three backlight modes, turned it up, and. .I still refuse to believe LED light is perceived as any brighter, but holy cow I forgot how much room this thing can cover in a white space at night. I know the w1070 is even brighter, but the difference still seems so small sometimes.


----------



## eric3316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chmcke01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8820#post_24728138
> 
> 
> Sorry for the stupid question, but the user manual shows There being a dedicated smart eco button on the remote... But my remote doesn't have that. How exactly do I change the lamp setting?


I believe the old remote might have had it. It seems like it now ships with a newer backlit remote which is great by the way.


It is under the lamp settings in the menu where you would change your user settings like sharpness, contrast, brightness, etc.


----------



## Ingram




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eric3316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8820#post_24728065
> 
> 
> 1.08 is the latest though.



Nothing in 7 or 8 I cared about. I've seen posts that flashing 8 was maybe causing more failures. Wasn't worth the risk.


Regarding Smart Eco talk. Gave it a go tonight on an episode of Mad Men and had to turn it back to Eco. Scene transitions from dark to white were no good. Easily see the bulb slowly throttling the brightness steps at a time and once it hit the peak the scene would change again.


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingram*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8820#post_24729113
> 
> 
> Scene transitions from dark to white were no good. Easily see the bulb slowly throttling the brightness steps at a time and once it hit the peak the scene would change again.


I agree, the flickering effect caused by SmartEco is really distracting and I simply don't use it. Add in the rainbows to SmartEco and this otherwise great projector shows its few flaws.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8820#post_24725817
> 
> 
> I'm not seeing where it says it is to the back of the projector.
> 
> 
> I do see this, which will confuse people who don't know what it means: "The projection distance of a mirror-type projector is calculated from the screen to the back of the proejctor."
> 
> 
> But, that statement applies to ultra short throw projectors which have a mirror bounce at the back of the projector. So the 'lens' is considered the back of the projector. I may be missing where it mentions the back of the projector somewhere else, but as far as I can tell, there is no mention of it being a different measuring technique.



Yeah, that's what I thought:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8790#post_24724853
> 
> 
> It's confusing; but for the W1070 that calculator is for the front (ie, the lens).
> 
> 
> They qualify the statement by saying that "The projection distance *of a mirror-type projector* is calculated from the screen to the back of the projector." All DLP projectors use mirrors; but BenQ's definition of 'Mirror-Type Projector' is anyone's guess: I believe I've seen them use the term to reference their ultra-short-throw projectors, though.



The real question is why they don't have that message only appear when an ultra-short-throw projector is being calculated upon. Just confuses people!


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eric3316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8820#post_24728549
> 
> 
> I believe the old remote might have had it. It seems like it now ships with a newer backlit remote which is great by the way.
> 
> 
> It is under the lamp settings in the menu where you would change your user settings like sharpness, contrast, brightness, etc.



Yeah, the old remote had a dedicated 'Smart Eco' button which jumped straight to the lamp-mode setting screen. Now it needs to be selected in the menu since the new backlit one omits it. It's under 'Lamp Power' in the 'Picture' menu; and it's saved per user mode.


The new remote also omits the 'Info' button which jumped straight to the information page (showing things like current resolution, lamp-hours and 3D-mode selected). Once again, this is just the last page of the menu so it can be accessed there.


Otherwise, the new back-lit remote is much, much better than the old one. If anyone owns an old remote and is still in warranty, BenQ usually allows the old remote to be swapped for free (ex shipping).


----------



## chmcke01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eric3316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8820#post_24728549
> 
> 
> I believe the old remote might have had it. It seems like it now ships with a newer backlit remote which is great by the way.
> 
> 
> It is under the lamp settings in the menu where you would change your user settings like sharpness, contrast, brightness, etc.



Thanks, I knew it was there somewhere!


Personally I thought the picture looked best right out of the box (standard image and lamp on normal), but due to suggestions on here I put it on cinema setting and put the lamp setting on smart eco. I only have about 5 hours on this so I don't know how it will do over time but I have not noticed any of the issues people have recently been talking about the smart eco. With the lights off at night, this looks amazing...definitely looks better than my 9 month old 1080p 47" flat screen. During the day with the lights off and just regular curtains on the windows, not so much. Doesn't look horrible, but cannot compare to a regular TV. However I plan to use this mostly at night and once it is permanently placed I will blackout the windows so this is minor. All in all, I am amazed with it.


My only regret is that the price dropped a few days after I bought it. I contacted them about it since it was just a few days later but they said since I had used the employee discount they could not just credit the difference, my only option would be to send it back and order it again at the lower price. I decided it wasn't worth the hassle.


----------



## golffnutt

Hi everyone. Just wanted to get a little info from you 1070 owners since I am getting ready to order one. I have had a projector for about 6 years now but this will be my first entry into the 3D world. Was wondering how you like the picture quality and if 3D movies really look as good as they do in the theater?


I currently own a Mitsubishi HC 3800 with a 10' wide screen. my room is 17.5 x 17.5, will I have any throw issues when replacing my current projector with the 1070? What glasses would you recommend I buy?


Any info you would like to send me before I order this projector would be greatly appreciated. Thank you very much for the info and hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.


golffnutt


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *golffnutt*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8850#post_24731101
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Just wanted to get a little info from you 1070 owners since I am getting ready to order one. I have had a projector for about 6 years now but this will be my first entry into the 3D world. Was wondering how you like the picture quality and if 3D movies really look as good as they do in the theater?
> 
> 
> I currently own a Mitsubishi HC 3800 with a 10' wide screen. my room is 17.5 x 17.5, will I have any throw issues when replacing my current projector with the 1070? What glasses would you recommend I buy?
> 
> 
> Any info you would like to send me before I order this projector would be greatly appreciated. Thank you very much for the info and hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.
> 
> 
> golffnutt


Check your throw distance with the projection calculator from Projector Central:
http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm 


And here is the thread for glasses with the W1070:
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1448720/benq-w1070-144hz-compatible-dlp-link-3d-glasses 


Also, be aware that the center of the lens must be about 2" above the top of your screen. It has very limited lens shift and really needs to be right about 2" above the top of your projection screen. The 3800, by comparison, is supposed to be 23" above a 120" wide screen.
http://www.projectorcentral.com/Mitsubishi-HC3800-projection-calculator-pro.htm 


Also be aware that the Mits. can be about 13' to 20' from a 120" wide screen. The W1070 may only be between 11'7" and 15'1" lens to screen.


----------



## bluer101

I tried SE this evening. The only other time I run SE is in 3D mode all other times I run ECO. I'm on 1.08 and my first PJ was on 1.06. Tonight on SE I did not notice the lamp flicker as bad as my first PJ on 1.06. Actually is was almost perfect. Does anyone know if that has anything to do with 1.06 to 1.08?


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8850#post_24731638
> 
> 
> I tried SE this evening. The only other time I run SE is in 3D mode all other times I run ECO. I'm on 1.08 and my first PJ was on 1.06. Tonight on SE I did not notice the lamp flicker as bad as my first PJ on 1.06. Actually is was almost perfect. Does anyone know if that has anything to do with 1.06 to 1.08?



No mention of it in the changelog and haven't personally noticed a difference in SmartEco behavior between 1.06 and 1.08 (including running 1.08 on two different W1070's).


The difference you're noticing is likely the content you watched: it's only noticeable on sudden dark-to-light scene changes; which may be common in some TV Shows/Movies but rare in others.


Despite the bit of flicker I notice on occasion, overall I'm pretty happy running SmartEco.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8820_60#post_24731665
> 
> 
> No mention of it in the changelog and haven't personally noticed a difference in SmartEco behavior between 1.06 and 1.08 (including running 1.08 on two different W1070's).
> 
> 
> The difference you're noticing is likely the content you watched: it's only noticeable on sudden dark-to-light scene changes; which may be common in some TV Shows/Movies but rare in others.
> 
> 
> Despite the bit of flicker I notice on occasion, overall I'm pretty happy running SmartEco.



Ok, that sounds right. I like the xtra pop SE gives on bright scenes too. I used to only use it with 3d as it helps everything. Maybe I will switch to normal for 3d only.


----------



## golffnutt

Thank you so much AV_Integrated for the info. The throw rate will not work for me. It is 17.5' to my back wall where I have the Mits mounted. The ceiling from that wall is a 18' vaulted ceiling so I can't mount a projector at 15', it would look bad hanging there. Can you or anyone possibly recommend a sub $1000 3D projector that throws a nice pic in regular 1080p and 3D? Again thanks so much for the help.


----------



## gcdwyer


Hello, first time on these boards.

 

I have a w1070 that I recently updated to firmware 1.8 but am still having issues watching soft copies of 3D movies.

 

I am running all soft copies through a media server (serviio) on my PC to my wireless sony BD player. All of the movies are .mkv,  SBS, 1920x800 at 23.976fps.

 

When I click the 3D button on the projector remote, I only see a red X in the top left of screen indicating 3D is not an option. Does anyone have any ideas how to fix this issue? I thought by upgrading to 1.8 all resolution issues went away.

 

Also, when I use Chromecast as the source, the "top/bottom" 3D option becomes available but not SBS.

 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gcdwyer*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8850#post_24734122
> 
> 
> Hello, first time on these boards.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a w1070 that I recently updated to firmware 1.8 but am still having issues watching soft copies of 3D movies.
> 
> 
> 
> I am running all soft copies through a media server (serviio) on my PC to my wireless sony BD player. All of the movies are .mkv,  SBS, 1920x800 at 23.976fps.
> 
> 
> 
> When I click the 3D button on the projector remote, I only see a red X in the top left of screen indicating 3D is not an option. Does anyone have any ideas how to fix this issue? I thought by upgrading to 1.8 all resolution issues went away.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, when I use Chromecast as the source, the "top/bottom" 3D option becomes available but not SBS.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Welcome! The W1070 is pedantic about what timings it'll allow for an input signal to be rendered as 3D.


The exact timings (ie, output resolutions and framerate combinations) are in the manual (and a few additional ones were added in 1.06/1.08); but it sounds like your Sony BD Player is outputting at an unsupported combination.


For H-SBS, your player should ideally be outputting the video (in standard SBS split-screen) at 1920x1080p @ 24hz (or 23.98hz) framerate. Check on the information tab in the projector's menu (the last tab) to see what the projector is actually receiving. Note the framerate. Then check if you can adjust your player accordingly.


Likewise it's also possible Serviio is cropping the video (eg removing the black bars) to yield an unsupported video resolution; so check for this if the reported resolution on the projector is strange.


In the case of your Chromecast, sounds like a similar story: likely 60hz instead of 24hz. (24hz/23.98hz allows SBS and Top/Bottom; but 60hz is Top/Bottom only - which is what you're seeing.)


----------



## gcdwyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8850#post_24734225
> 
> 
> For H-SBS, your player should ideally be outputting the video (in standard SBS split-screen) at 1920x1080p @ 24hz (or 23.98hz) framerate. Check on the information tab in the projector's menu (the last tab) to see what the projector is actually receiving. Note the framerate. Then check if you can adjust your player accordingly.


 

Thanks for the ideas! After looking though my BD player settings, when I change resolution to 1080i then the Side by Side option is available on my projector. When 1080p is set, the Top/Bottom option is available. I'm a little confused because the changelog for 1.6 and 1.8 have:

 


Code:


"[email protected]/60Hz - Top Bottom - added"




Code:


"Add 3D support timing: 1080p 60Hz SBS"

 

A little frustrating that I need to change the setting depending on the file type, but not a hard work around.

 

Also, the projector is receiving 1080i or p depending on which setting I choose on the BD player and the rate is always 60Hz


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gcdwyer*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8850#post_24734356
> 
> 
> Also, the projector is receiving 1080i or p depending on which setting I choose on the BD player and the rate is always 60Hz



There we go!


1080i reduces video quality...

If you can adjust that rate to 24 (or 23.98) on your player, you'll be allowed SBS at 1080p without having to change settings to interlaced every time you want 3D - and at no loss of quality from the source










Check for 24p-mode in your BD-player's settings.


----------



## gcdwyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8850#post_24734369
> 
> 
> 1080i reduces video quality...
> 
> If you can adjust that rate to 24 (or 23.98) on your player, you'll be allowed SBS at 1080p without having to change settings to interlaced every time you want 3D - and at no loss of quality from the source


Unfortunately, I was not able to find a setting to set the rate at 24Hz on my BD-S570 player.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gcdwyer*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8820_60#post_24734476
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I was not able to find a setting to set the rate at 24Hz on my BD-S570 player.



Under screen settings menu:


BD/DVD-ROM 1080/24p Output

Auto

Outputs 1920 × 1080p/ 24 Hz video signals only when connecting a 1080/ 24p-compatible TV using the HDMI OUT jack.

Off

Select this when your TV is not compatible with 1080/ 24p video signals.


----------



## gcdwyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8850#post_24734573
> 
> 
> 
> Under screen settings menu:
> 
> 
> BD/DVD-ROM 1080/24p Output
> 
> Auto
> 
> Outputs 1920 × 1080p/ 24 Hz video signals only when connecting a 1080/ 24p-compatible TV using the HDMI OUT jack.
> 
> Off
> 
> Select this when your TV is not compatible with 1080/ 24p video signals.


Changing this from Auto to Off did not seem to make a difference. When I switched it to off, the output still displayed 60Hz

 

Projector only displays SBS when BD player's output is set to 1080i

Projector only displays Top/Bottom when BD player's output is set to 1080p


----------



## EugF

Would it be possible to change W1070's fans for more quieter/silent ones?


----------



## eric3316

What do you guys have your sharpness set to on this projector.


----------



## rolling01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eric3316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8850#post_24734746
> 
> 
> What do you guys have your sharpness set to on this projector.



Im on 0


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EugF*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8850#post_24734640
> 
> 
> Would it be possible to change W1070's fans for more quieter/silent ones?


Not without voiding your warranty.


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eric3316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8850#post_24734746
> 
> 
> What do you guys have your sharpness set to on this projector.



8 in most modes including ISF night. 9 in ISF day and user 2 (used for day time).


----------



## EugF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ellisr63*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8850#post_24734938
> 
> 
> Not without voiding your warranty.




Warranty is not a problem., what are the options available for silent fans or all of them would be the same at that size?


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8850#post_24734369
> 
> 
> There we go!
> 
> 
> 1080i reduces video quality...
> 
> If you can adjust that rate to 24 (or 23.98) on your player, you'll be allowed SBS at 1080p without having to change settings to interlaced every time you want 3D - and at no loss of quality from the source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check for 24p-mode in your BD-player's settings.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gcdwyer*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8850#post_24734476
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I was not able to find a setting to set the rate at 24Hz on my BD-S570 player.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8850#post_24734573
> 
> 
> Under screen settings menu:
> 
> 
> BD/DVD-ROM 1080/24p Output
> 
> Auto
> 
> Outputs 1920 × 1080p/ 24 Hz video signals only when connecting a 1080/ 24p-compatible TV using the HDMI OUT jack.
> 
> Off
> 
> Select this when your TV is not compatible with 1080/ 24p video signals.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gcdwyer*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8850#post_24734610
> 
> 
> Changing this from Auto to Off did not seem to make a difference. When I switched it to off, the output still displayed 60Hz




Strange: if the input video framerate is 24hz, I'm not sure why your player would force it up to 60hz even with that setting changed. (Auto should already be outputting at 24hz in that case).


It's a pity because (other than forcing you to go interlaced - never a good thing for picture quality!), you don't get triple-flash (144hz) shutter-speed at 60hz. So the 3D will have a bit more flicker than it should. You also get a slower color-wheel speed in [email protected] when compared to [email protected], meaning more likelihood of seeing RBE.


(Side-note: [email protected] is the fastest color-wheel speed for 3D viewing; but [email protected] is the _slowest_ color-wheel speed for 2D viewing. Make sense? Nope, I don't know why BenQ did that either!







)


----------



## eric3316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolling01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8850#post_24734841
> 
> 
> Im on 0


That's what I set mine to after having it on 7 or 8 like some posted settings had. I haven't run any tests on sharpening but just from viewing content I though it was introducing a lot of artificial enhancement that was quite noticeable at 7 or 8. I think at 0 the picture is still sharp and actually looks clearer.


Need to run my Disney WOW disc to see what those tests show.


----------



## vjicecool


Hey folks

Wanted to ask you guys a question

When i rent a bluray movie/movies from redbox, i always see them as cinema scope but not full screen, is there any particular reason this happens?

can we know ahead that a movie is a cinema scope before renting.

Some movies/tv shows when i watched them on netflix they are full screen.


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vjicecool*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8850#post_24735862
> 
> 
> Hey folks
> 
> Wanted to ask you guys a question
> 
> When i rent a bluray movie/movies from redbox, i always see them as cinema scope but not full screen, is there any particular reason this happens?
> 
> can we know ahead that a movie is a cinema scope before renting.
> 
> Some movies/tv shows when i watched them on netflix they are full screen.



Look for the aspect ratio the movie was shot in before you rent, if it was 2.35 (or thereabouts) it will be in scope, if it was in 1.78 (or therabouts) it will be your "normal fullscreen" 16:9. Some movies when streamed over Netflix (and most on cable) are cropped to 16:9 even if they were shot in scope. A large majority of films you rent on blu ray will be scope.


----------



## vjicecool




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8850#post_24735874
> 
> 
> 
> Look for the aspect ratio the movie was shot in before you rent, if it was 2.35 (or thereabouts) it will be in scope, if it was in 1.78 (or therabouts) it will be your "normal fullscreen" 16:9. Some movies when streamed over Netflix (and most on cable) are cropped to 16:9 even if they were shot in scope. A large majority of films you rent on blu ray will be scope.


Thank you for reply

Can you pls suggest a 3D glasses, i would like to try it for the first time. Anything from best buy? because if they don't fit i can return them.


----------



## BusterC417

Hey guys, really enjoying this projector so far! The help of this forum is GREAT! Quick question, my picture on the sides seems to be angled in going from top to bottom. It's not a huge difference, but probably 1-2" wider at the top than it is the bottom. I have the projector sat on a table, as I use it for outdoors as well. Can someone tell me what is causing this? I assume it is something to do with the placement of the projector.


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vjicecool*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8850#post_24735905
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for reply
> 
> Can you pls suggest a 3D glasses, i would like to try it for the first time. Anything from best buy? because if they don't fit i can return them.



There' s a whole thread on 3D glasses for this projector here: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1448720/benq-w1070-144hz-compatible-dlp-link-3d-glasses/780#post_24732150 


I'm partial to the 3DTV Corp glasses. I don't believe you'll find glasses for this projector at a Best Buy, but if you buy off Amazon and don't like them, they have a good return policy.


----------



## Morton03

Can anyone recommend an ultra low profile ceiling mount? One that you have possibly used or witnessed in action would be great! I would like to install the projector as close to the ceiling as possible. I have come across a couple tha drop from the ceiling approximately 5" or so, but would be great to find something that drops even less. Thank you!


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BusterC417*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8850#post_24735938
> 
> 
> Hey guys, really enjoying this projector so far! The help of this forum is GREAT! Quick question, my picture on the sides seems to be angled in going from top to bottom. It's not a huge difference, but probably 1-2" wider at the top than it is the bottom. I have the projector sat on a table, as I use it for outdoors as well. Can someone tell me what is causing this? I assume it is something to do with the placement of the projector.



Your projector isn't level. You can use digital keystone to correct it, although that is NOT recommended unless absolutely necessary. It's possible your table or floor are not completely level, so just adjust the feet on the projector, sounds like your projector might be slightly pointed up (i.e., it's slightly zoomed out more towards the top of the picture than the bottom)


----------



## BusterC417




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8850#post_24735949
> 
> 
> Your projector isn't level. You can use digital keystone to correct it, although that is NOT recommended unless absolutely necessary. It's possible your table or floor are not completely level, so just adjust the feet on the projector, sounds like your projector might be slightly pointed up (i.e., it's slightly zoomed out more towards the top of the picture than the bottom)



Ok that's what I assumed it was. I do have it angled up slightly, because my table is lower than my screen. So I may try to lower my screen a bit, and keep the projector more level and see if that works.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BusterC417*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8820_60#post_24736019
> 
> 
> Ok that's what I assumed it was. I do have it angled up slightly, because my table is lower than my screen. So I may try to lower my screen a bit, and keep the projector more level and see if that works.



Lower the screen or put something under the whole projector.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morton03*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8850#post_24735940
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend an ultra low profile ceiling mount? One that you have possibly used or witnessed in action would be great! I would like to install the projector as close to the ceiling as possible. I have come across a couple tha drop from the ceiling approximately 5" or so, but would be great to find something that drops even less. Thank you!


The Chief RPAU mount is only a few inches tall when installed and maintains solid tilt/yaw adjustments. It's not as nice as the RPMAU from them, but it is lower profile and still much better than what most other companies produce.


----------



## Morton03


Thanks for the quick reply!!!  That looks like a really nice mount, but I was hoping to spend quite a bit less.

 

 What are some thoughts on this mount?   http://www.mountdirect.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=LFM


----------



## Morton03


Thank you for the quick reply!  That looks like a  great mount, but was I planning to spend quite a bit less.  What are your thoughts on the Mount Direct ultra low profile mount?  Sorry; I tried to include the link, but was denied.


----------



## bluer101

Pretty much any universal mount will do. It depends on how easy do you want to make the adjustments. If you want your picture to be perfect without adjusting screws over and over again it helps to have a good mount. But in the end it's all up to you. I had the same feeling, just put up a mount, adjust once and forget about it. It just sits there. Well I love to tinker and get the best results so adjustments on the fly are in seconds. Btw, I have the peerless. The only down fall is no r/l adjustment. But I made my own bracket for that.


----------



## hawnr6

Anyone have calibrated settings for ISF day and ISF night? I searched the web and it doesnt look like there are ISF settings anywhere.


TIA


----------



## eric3316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hawnr6*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8880#post_24736741
> 
> 
> Anyone have calibrated settings for ISF day and ISF night? I searched the web and it doesnt look like there are ISF settings anywhere.
> 
> 
> TIA


I haven't seen anything for the ISF modes but I do not think it offers anything different then calibrating any of the other modes.


I am using Sound & Visions settings and I think they look great.


For a projector that has been out for over 2 years and has been extremely popular I am surprised there are not more posted settings for it. I think I found 3.


----------



## JoeBoy73

Okay guys....I'm running firmware 1.03 and I have finally decided to make the leap! So guess what I'm going to ask next? LOL...yes, where do I get the firmware. The only links I was able to find were dead. Your help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## McStyvie

I did a search, and it seems no one has done a fan mod on this PJ, unbelievable! If any one has, please let me know what fan fits!


Thanks!


----------



## eric3316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eric3316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8850#post_24734746
> 
> 
> What do you guys have your sharpness set to on this projector.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolling01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8850#post_24734841
> 
> 
> Im on 0


After watching with the sharpness set to zero for a little more, the picture looks much cleaner to me and still remains sharp. Raising the sharpness seems to add extra artifacts and becomes very noticeable, especially with moving objects. It might also be more noticeable to me because I sit 8.5 - 9 feet away from my 100" screen. Maybe if I was further back it would not be as noticeable but my recommendation and agreement with you is sharpness set to zero.


----------



## hawnr6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eric3316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8880#post_24738789
> 
> 
> I haven't seen anything for the ISF modes but I do not think it offers anything different then calibrating any of the other modes.
> 
> 
> I am using Sound & Visions settings and I think they look great.
> 
> 
> For a projector that has been out for over 2 years and has been extremely popular I am surprised there are not more posted settings for it. I think I found 3.



Yes - exactly .. I find it very strange as well


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hawnr6*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8880#post_24740049
> 
> 
> Yes - exactly .. I find it very strange as well



I think it's a simple explanation. Most people who spend $681-$900 on a projector will not spend $300 on a ISF calibration. This leaves most of us looking for someone else to have done the ISF calibration.










If not, we would be all sharing our calibration settings that we paid $300 for - or whatever it costs nowadays.


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eric3316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8880#post_24739551
> 
> 
> 
> After watching with the sharpness set to zero for a little more, the picture looks much cleaner to me and still remains sharp. Raising the sharpness seems to add extra artifacts and becomes very noticeable, especially with moving objects. It might also be more noticeable to me because I sit 8.5 - 9 feet away from my 100" screen. Maybe if I was further back it would not be as noticeable but my recommendation and agreement with you is sharpness set to zero.



I will try this as well. I like a little bit of sharpness to my picture but we shall see.


----------



## eric3316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsdec*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8880#post_24740121
> 
> 
> I think it's a simple explanation. Most people who spend $681-$900 on a projector will not spend $300 on a ISF calibration. This leaves most of us looking for someone else to have done the ISF calibration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not, we would be all sharing our calibration settings that we paid $300 for - or whatever it costs nowadays.


Yeah, but there are plenty of people here who own meters and do their own calibrations. I guess those people don't own this projector. I had a meter, but ended up returning it because right after I ordered it I had this crazy idea I wanted a projector and needed that money to put towards it.


I wasn't expecting to see people here paying for a full pro calibration.


Eventually I want to purchase a meter again. It is a great piece of equipment to own. For a couple hundred bucks, an iD3 pro can get the job done and be used on all your other TV's as well as for future TV purchases.


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eric3316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8880#post_24740348
> 
> 
> Yeah, but there are plenty of people here who own meters and do their own calibrations. I guess those people don't own this projector. I had a meter, but ended up returning it because right after I ordered it I had this crazy idea I wanted a projector and needed that money to put towards it.
> 
> 
> I wasn't expecting to see people here paying for a full pro calibration.
> 
> 
> Eventually I want to purchase a meter again. It is a great piece of equipment to own. For a couple hundred bucks, an iD3 pro can get the job done and be used on all your other TV's as well as for future TV purchases.



I see what you mean now.


I still think people who care enough about video to have their own meter will try for a better projector. The flaws of this projector will be too noticeable.


----------



## eric3316

Refurbs are back in stock at BenQ for $677.


----------



## Ingram

About once a week I'm having to readjust the lens shift up because it has slipped down. Happened before I mounted so upside down/up right it still slips down. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingram*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8880#post_24741198
> 
> 
> About once a week I'm having to readjust the lens shift up because it has slipped down. Happened before I mounted so upside down/up right it still slips down. Anyone else have this issue?



That sounds odd, are you sure it's not your mount? If the weight of the projector isn't centered, mounts tend to slip. But since you say it happened when you had it right side up, I guess it must be lens shift. I have a hard time picturing the worm gear used for the lens shift function slipping. Does your projector get vibrated a lot, e.g. by foot traffic on the floor above or a garage door opener?


----------



## sigma957




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8880#post_24738852
> 
> 
> Okay guys....I'm running firmware 1.03 and I have finally decided to make the leap! So guess what I'm going to ask next? LOL...yes, where do I get the firmware. The only links I was able to find were dead. Your help would be greatly appreciated!



I just updated my firmware from 1.04 to 1.08. I downloaded the files from the FTP link in post #2 of this thread:
http://www.hifivision.com/home-theatre-projectors-screens/49217-benq-w1070-w1250-w1080st-firmware-discussions.html


----------



## sigma957




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsdec*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8880#post_24740121
> 
> 
> I think it's a simple explanation. Most people who spend $681-$900 on a projector will not spend $300 on a ISF calibration. This leaves most of us looking for someone else to have done the ISF calibration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not, we would be all sharing our calibration settings that we paid $300 for - or whatever it costs nowadays.



You should not use someone else's calibration settings - especially for a projector. Each combination of projector, bulb, screen, and room lighting is different enough to make another's calibration settings useless.


I bought a $250 meter and it has been well worth the investment. As a projector's bulb ages, the gray scale can shift significantly. My settings now at 1000 hours are quite a bit different than they were at 100 hours.


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sigma957*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8880#post_24741469
> 
> 
> I just updated my firmware from 1.04 to 1.08. I downloaded the files from the FTP link in post #2 of this thread:
> http://www.hifivision.com/home-theatre-projectors-screens/49217-benq-w1070-w1250-w1080st-firmware-discussions.html



Thank you Sir! Guess I should have started with page 1...instead of looking through hundreds of them


----------



## w1070hfr


I have a question. Why is it that the refresh rate in the specs is 120Hz for the W1070 and at the same time, BenQ says it's able to process 3D movies with "triple flash" which implies 144hz. I don't get it...


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *w1070hfr*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8880#post_24741786
> 
> 
> I have a question. Why is it that the refresh rate in the specs is 120Hz for the W1070 and at the same time, BenQ says it's able to process 3D movies with "triple flash" which implies 144hz. I don't get it...



120hz refers to the maximum refresh rate (ie, number of changes of input image per second) allowed for display by the projector. 120hz is available at 720p, for instance: so the projector will render 120 frames a second at 720p if the source device is set to do so.


Triple-flash, on the other hand, is the way 3D movies (when played at the film-standard refresh-rate of 24hz - such as a bluray) are played back in 3D mode: each input frame is displayed to each eye three times. This is to reduce flicker and keep motion smooth in 3D.


So 24hz x 3-times-per-eye x 2-eyes = 144hz.


This is also why 144hz glasses are required for the W1070.


----------



## OZReddog

Thanks mate. I have always wondered how they came up with 144Hz. Simple.


----------



## OZReddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McStyvie*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8880#post_24739144
> 
> 
> I did a search, and it seems no one has done a fan mod on this PJ, unbelievable! If any one has, please let me know what fan fits!
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Hey I tell you what .... why don't YOU strip YOUR projector down, pull out the fans, measure them, find exact or better quality fans AND take all the RISKS involved .... then ... take photographs, document the process, post the supplier's web sites (and prices) here so others can benefit, rather than expect everyone else to do the leg work for YOU.


Think about it, if it were simple don't you think others would have done it by now??? There is your answer. The process and possibilities (and difficulties) have been discussed here in this thread before.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8880#post_24742035
> 
> 
> Hey I tell you what .... why don't YOU strip YOUR projector down, pull out the fans, measure them, find exact or better quality fans AND take all the RISKS involved .... then ... take photographs, document the process, post the supplier's web sites (and prices) here so others can benefit, rather than expect everyone else to do the leg work for YOU.
> 
> 
> Think about it, if it were simple don't you think others would have done it by now??? There is your answer. The process and possibilities (and difficulties) have been discussed here in this thread before.


Ohhh... Send me your projector and I'll beta test it for you.


----------



## Ear4hire

Just picked up the 1080st and man is this thing bright! I have been hearing about a ND? Filter to lower brightness and improve black levels. What's the best place to purchase it from? Also I'm looking for a ceiling mount for my projector.


And yes I know this is the 1070 thread, but the two projectors are the same except for the lens.


----------



## chmcke01

I have had my W1070 since Friday and have put almost 20 hours on it. It is amazing, I love it. Even my wife who didn't want me to get it (and still says she doesn't like it) has mentioned several times during movies how good the quality is. For example, we were watching Frozen and she said "I never noticed before that Princess Anna has freckles on her shoulders" and "look at the detail on that sweater." lol


I think I just might win her over after we move and the projector is ceiling mounted.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ear4hire*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8880#post_24742119
> 
> 
> Just picked up the 1080st and man is this thing bright! I have been hearing about a ND? Filter to lower brightness and improve black levels. What's the best place to purchase it from? Also I'm looking for a ceiling mount for my projector.
> 
> 
> And yes I know this is the 1070 thread, but the two projectors are the same except for the lens.


ND = Neutral Density


You will want to pick up a GLASS ND filter from B&H Photo online or a similar quality camera store. You can check if you have a local camera store if you want to try different ND filters out with your projector.


Make sure you only run the projector in 'low' power mode.


How large of a screen are you using?


For a ceiling mount - I will keep saying that the Chief RPMAU is the best mount out there. The Peerless PRG-U is a good one as well. If you have some willingness to modify a 'custom' plate you can pick up the RPM series (Elite) Chief mounts on eBay for under $80 or so and make them fit your projector and have the best mount for a steal. I've yet to see a 'cheap' mount that is worth owning. They drift and are often very difficult to setup properly. Decently, yes, but not properly.


----------



## Ear4hire




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8880#post_24742123
> 
> 
> ND = Neutral Density
> 
> 
> You will want to pick up a GLASS ND filter from B&H Photo online or a similar quality camera store. You can check if you have a local camera store if you want to try different ND filters out with your projector.
> 
> 
> Make sure you only run the projector in 'low' power mode.
> 
> 
> How large of a screen are you using?
> 
> 
> For a ceiling mount - I will keep saying that the Chief RPMAU is the best mount out there. The Peerless PRG-U is a good one as well. If you have some willingness to modify a 'custom' plate you can pick up the RPM series (Elite) Chief mounts on eBay for under $80 or so and make them fit your projector and have the best mount for a steal. I've yet to see a 'cheap' mount that is worth owning. They drift and are often very difficult to setup properly. Decently, yes, but not properly.


Thanks for the lightning quick response! Ha I went to pick my nose and looked down and saw your comment already! So how do i attach the ND filter? And the screen is a 100 inch blackout cloth screen. And how do i run the projector in low power mode?


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sigma957*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8880#post_24741513
> 
> 
> You should not use someone else's calibration settings - especially for a projector. Each combination of projector, bulb, screen, and room lighting is different enough to make another's calibration settings useless.
> 
> 
> I bought a $250 meter and it has been well worth the investment. As a projector's bulb ages, the gray scale can shift significantly. My settings now at 1000 hours are quite a bit different than they were at 100 hours.



That's a great point! I'm sure the next question will be to share your calibration settings at new and at 1000 hours


----------



## eric3316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sigma957*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8880#post_24741513
> 
> 
> You should not use someone else's calibration settings - especially for a projector. Each combination of projector, bulb, screen, and room lighting is different enough to make another's calibration settings useless.
> 
> 
> I bought a $250 meter and it has been well worth the investment. As a projector's bulb ages, the gray scale can shift significantly. My settings now at 1000 hours are quite a bit different than they were at 100 hours.


If someone else's settings look good to you there is no reason why you shouldn't use it. Just like everyone's settings will look different on your projector the same can be said about the default settings. While it might look good on ones projector it can look different on another. So either way you will see variations in every setting so you might as well use what looks best to you besides doing a calibration.


----------



## Ingram




> Quote:
> That sounds odd, are you sure it's not your mount? If the weight of the projector isn't centered, mounts tend to slip. But since you say it happened when you had it right side up, I guess it must be lens shift. I have a hard time picturing the worm gear used for the lens shift function slipping. Does your projector get vibrated a lot, e.g. by foot traffic on the floor above or a garage door opener?



I corrected it last night and now during the day it's too high up. Going to check it tonight but maybe it's the actual house moving. It is an old miners cottage so it wouldn't surprise me if the floor/walls/everything was shifting during the hot/cold changes.


----------



## Ftoast


Is it normal for the 1070 to make flexing noises from heat? If so, does that stop after a few hundred hours of use? Mine makes occasional pops and snaps that are fairly loud and unrelated to speakers. It seems to happen regardless of fan/lamp settings every once in a while, but also occurs shortly after changing lamp/fan settings which is why I'm guessing it's heat related.

 

It's not the biggest deal, but I'm a little concerned if it's NOT supposed to happen or means the lamp could pop. I don't remember the 131xe or mw663 or anything else doing this, but they were running 190w-210w lamps while the 1070 is blasting out with 250w or 300w.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ftoast*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8910#post_24742663
> 
> 
> Is it normal for the 1070 to make flexing noises from heat? If so, does that stop after a few hundred hours of use? Mine makes occasional pops and snaps that are fairly loud and unrelated to speakers. It seems to happen regardless of fan/lamp settings every once in a while, but also occurs shortly after changing lamp/fan settings which is why I'm guessing it's heat related.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the biggest deal, but I'm a little concerned if it's NOT supposed to happen or means the lamp could pop. I don't remember the 131xe or mw663 or anything else doing this, but they were running 190w-210w lamps while the 1070 is blasting out with 250w or 300w.



I've noticed this same thing on both my W1070 units even at present - mainly, as you suggest, when coming out of EcoBlank (which runs the lamp at approx Eco-power) back to my regular viewing mode (SmartEco - which runs at more than double this power): the odd plastic 'expansion' sound. It's coming from the case (the vents probably) as it heats up from the change of mode.


It's unlikely to affect the lamp (it's a 240W bulb - though total power usage of the projector can exceed 300W): lamps are built for this kind of power variance (heck, that's what SmartEco does!







)


You probably weren't switching lamp modes on your previous projectors as much, since this is something I've noticed on other models; sometimes even after just powering on. Remember, projectors do run pretty hot


----------



## McStyvie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OZReddog*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8880#post_24742035
> 
> 
> Hey I tell you what .... why don't YOU strip YOUR projector down, pull out the fans, measure them, find exact or better quality fans AND take all the RISKS involved .... then ... take photographs, document the process, post the supplier's web sites (and prices) here so others can benefit, rather than expect everyone else to do the leg work for YOU.
> 
> 
> Think about it, if it were simple don't you think others would have done it by now??? There is your answer. The process and possibilities (and difficulties) have been discussed here in this thread before.



Relax.


There are lots of DIY'er on this forum who have modded fans for every number of instruments. It is fair to assume this has been done too.


People flash their BIOS which kills the warranty, and is probably more risky than a fan replacement.


I failed to find any discussions on the process/possibilities(and or difficulties) in this thread, which is why I asked.


If I do it myself, you can be assured I will share the information for those who may find it useful.


----------



## bluer101

This is not a replacement but someone with the rattle.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/6720_60#post_23952534


----------



## EugF

Looks like it is 80mm fan something from these range may work well , keeping the noise level between 20-25 dBA would be great, I think the current w170 noise level is around 33 dBA.


----------



## ellisr63

The cricket like sound on my BenQ is getting worse... I called BenQ and they said the firmware update will fix the problem but I have to send it in to them for fixing. I told them that it is our only TV, and he said they have a "cross shipment plan" where you give your CC info and they send you out another projector. When you receive the replacement projector you send the old one back. I am going to go that route as my warranty is up in August..


----------



## IM1THE2KING3


Well I pulled the trigger and bought it.

Now my new question... Watch OTA with this projector for the occasional live sports?

I understand this projector has no TV tuner. I will not have a cpu nearby.

 

I tried to ask this in the HDTV recordings section, but I do no think my post went through.

 

I do not need any fancy features or recording ability unless it is similar in price.

 

I plan to purchase AntennaCraft HBU22.

 

I'm looking for the easiest least expensive way to watch OTA.

 

Suggestions?

 

Thanks!


----------



## fredxr2d2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IM1THE2KING3*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8910#post_24744545
> 
> 
> Well I pulled the trigger and bought it.
> 
> Now my new question... Watch OTA with this projector for the occasional live sports?
> 
> I understand this projector has no TV tuner. I will not have a cpu nearby.
> 
> 
> I tried to ask this in the HDTV recordings section, but I do no think my post went through.
> 
> 
> I do not need any fancy features or recording ability unless it is similar in price.
> 
> 
> I plan to purchase AntennaCraft HBU22.
> 
> 
> I'm looking for the easiest least expensive way to watch OTA.
> 
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I have cable, but this works pretty well for a tuner for the projector: http://www.amazon.com/3500STBII-Multi-Function-Converter-Recording-Playback/dp/B00GOILYB6/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_d_1 


There's even a thread on here dedicated to it. Worthwhile for the price, IMO.


----------



## eric3316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IM1THE2KING3*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8910#post_24744545
> 
> 
> Well I pulled the trigger and bought it.
> 
> Now my new question... Watch OTA with this projector for the occasional live sports?
> 
> I understand this projector has no TV tuner. I will not have a cpu nearby.
> 
> 
> I tried to ask this in the HDTV recordings section, but I do no think my post went through.
> 
> 
> I do not need any fancy features or recording ability unless it is similar in price.
> 
> 
> I plan to purchase AntennaCraft HBU22.
> 
> 
> I'm looking for the easiest least expensive way to watch OTA.
> 
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Hey, you were on the slick deals thread. Said you waited and missed out on the $729 deal so weren't going to buy it. I assume that was you based on your user name. So where did you end up buying it from?


----------



## IM1THE2KING3


Hey Eric good eye.

I purchased from your recommended source of BH Photo at $750 with mounting bracket (that helped sell me since I know nothing about those either) and with your shop discover help I feel confident in my purchase using a discover card.

I appreciate the help thusfar.

 

Fredxr2d2: What a find! Thank you.

Another question. Will that tuner result in the same quality as connecting for example coaxial directly to TV. Typically 1080i max or is this going to create a drastic loss in image quality?

 

THANKS ALL.

Cant wait to start a build thread with all of the knowledgeable and helpful folks on this thread!


----------



## ellisr63

Has anyone else done an exchange with BenQ? They want me to email a photo of my credit card and drivers license.... Does that seem legit?


----------



## jsil

I've never done that with returns for any company.


----------



## fredxr2d2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IM1THE2KING3*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8910#post_24744939
> 
> 
> Hey Eric good eye.
> 
> I purchased from your recommended source of BH Photo at $750 with mounting bracket (that helped sell me since I know nothing about those either) and with your shop discover help I feel confident in my purchase using a discover card.
> 
> I appreciate the help thusfar.
> 
> 
> Fredxr2d2: What a find! Thank you.
> 
> Another question. Will that tuner result in the same quality as connecting for example coaxial directly to TV. Typically 1080i max or is this going to create a drastic loss in image quality?
> 
> 
> THANKS ALL.
> 
> Cant wait to start a build thread with all of the knowledgeable and helpful folks on this thread!



It lets you choose your resolution that it outputs at, but it won't change resolutions if the source is different and the scaler in it is questionable at best (i.e. CBS outputs at 1080i and the tuner will pass that through, but ABC outputs at 720p and the tuner will upscale to 1080i unless you change it to 720p in the menu, but then it will downscale 1080i programs to 720p: basically you either only watch one channel, deal with the scaler's not-quite-good-enoughness, or are constantly changing the setting in the menu). However, I will say that it outputs a 1080i image on par with what the TV that is upstairs in my house does and that the only compression related problems are the result of the cable company (as far as I can tell).


I haven't used it as a DVR, so I can't comment on that (I have a Hulu Plus subscription instead).


Best of luck on your build: I love my W1070.


----------



## pd555

Hi all. New to the Benq W1070. On my second one in 2 weeks. The first one had something in the lens that showed on the picture (dust maybe). Now I have arranged to swap the second one tomorrow. This is because of really annoying flickering of brightness I noticed yesterday. I noticed it mostly during The Simpsons and Family Guy, both brightly coloured cartoons and also on the Bluray player static menu screen. This is in Smart Eco mode


Now I haven't read hundreds of pages back but I see a few mentions of flicker in Smart Eco mode. So is it not really faulty? Seeing flicker during a static screen shouldn't be happening should it? It's a brand new projector as I said so on 1.08


Also just to say I find it really bright in smart Eco. So bright it hurts my eyes a bit in fact. Is that normal? Mostly darkened room but some light leaking in. I guess I am 2.5 metres away from 80" screen


Interested in your thoughts. Thanks


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ellisr63*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8910#post_24744989
> 
> 
> Has anyone else done an exchange with BenQ? They want me to email a photo of my credit card and drivers license.... Does that seem legit?


I have done QXchanges with BenQ twice now. It was a legit process. Both times I had to do the scan of license and CC. I scanned and emailed to the rep I spoke with as opposed to fax, as I have no fax machine.


First time I got a brand new PJ. Last time I got a refurb that was basically new.


If your ownership is less than 90 days they exchange with new. Under warranty but more than 90 and you get a refurb.


Very pleased with their customer service.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pd555*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8910#post_24745227
> 
> 
> Hi all. New to the Benq W1070. On my second one in 2 weeks. The first one had something in the lens that showed on the picture (dust maybe).


You did the right thing: dust has affected a bunch of people and there's no easy fix. It's worrying that these are still coming out of the factory on occasion with this issue.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pd555*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8910#post_24745227
> 
> 
> Now I have arranged to swap the second one tomorrow.


You probably didn't do the right thing, here







- Let me explain:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pd555*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8910#post_24745227
> 
> 
> This is because of really annoying flickering of brightness I noticed yesterday. I noticed it mostly during The Simpsons and Family Guy, both brightly coloured cartoons and also on the Bluray player static menu screen. This is in Smart Eco mode
> 
> 
> Now I haven't read hundreds of pages back but I see a few mentions of flicker in Smart Eco mode. So is it not really faulty? Seeing flicker during a static screen shouldn't be happening should it?


It'll flicker on a static screen for a few seconds if the screen before it was a different brightness.

So yes, flicker in Smart-Eco is normal when scenes change as the power to the bulb is modulated. Some people notice it; some don't: if you're of the former category, switch to Eco. That'll solve this issue as well:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pd555*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8910#post_24745227
> 
> 
> Also just to say I find it really bright in smart Eco. So bright it hurts my eyes a bit in fact. Is that normal? Mostly darkened room but some light leaking in. I guess I am 2.5 metres away from 80" screen



Yup, you're close to your screen, running in the projector's brightest mode (on par with Normal lamp mode), and projecting a relatively small image (smaller = brighter). And it's a bright projector to begin with. So yeah, it's gonna be bright.


Try swapping to Eco to solve both these issues. If you don't notice flicker on either Normal or Eco lamp mode, then that's your issue, so stick to those modes. It's not worth risking another swap-out if that's the case.


Also the lamp naturally dims with age: I'm at 150 hours now on my second W1070 and it's noticeably dimmer than it was when brand new (and actually more comfortable to watch). With my last unit, it seemed to level off somewhere between 200-300 hours - and remained more-or-less there for another 1000 hours until I had it replaced (also due to dust issues, like you!)


Try Eco, let us know your findings. I suspect you'll be sorted.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EugF*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8910#post_24743847
> 
> 
> Looks like it is 80mm fan something from these range may work well , keeping the noise level between 20-25 dBA would be great, I think the current w170 noise level is around 33 dBA.



Bear in mind that these are computer case fans and no guarantee for a high temperature environment like a projector lamp.


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuntman_Mike*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8910#post_24745333
> 
> 
> I have done QXchanges with BenQ twice now. It was a legit process. Both times I had to do the scan of license and CC. I scanned and emailed to the rep I spoke with as opposed to fax, as I have no fax machine.
> 
> 
> First time I got a brand new PJ. Last time I got a refurb that was basically new.
> 
> 
> If your ownership is less than 90 days they exchange with new. Under warranty but more than 90 and you get a refurb.
> 
> 
> Very pleased with their customer service.


Thanks... That makes me feel better. My projector is 9 months old so I fully expect to get a refurbished one (hopefully with no problems).


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ellisr63*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8880_60#post_24745620
> 
> 
> Thanks... That makes me feel better. My projector is 9 months old so I fully expect to get a refurbished one (hopefully with no problems).



I exchanged mine under 30 days and my exchange was brand new.


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8910#post_24745788
> 
> 
> I exchanged mine under 30 days and my exchange was brand new.


This will be my 3rd one.... First one had the cricket sound in the first 30 days so I returned it to Amazon, and got another new one.


----------



## pd555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8910#post_24745358
> 
> 
> You did the right thing: dust has affected a bunch of people and there's no easy fix. It's worrying that these are still coming out of the factory on occasion with this issue.
> 
> You probably didn't do the right thing, here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Let me explain:
> 
> It'll flicker on a static screen for a few seconds if the screen before it was a different brightness.
> 
> So yes, flicker in Smart-Eco is normal when scenes change as the power to the bulb is modulated. Some people notice it; some don't: if you're of the former category, switch to Eco. That'll solve this issue as well:
> 
> Yup, you're close to your screen, running in the projector's brightest mode (on par with Normal lamp mode), and projecting a relatively small image (smaller = brighter). And it's a bright projector to begin with. So yeah, it's gonna be bright.
> 
> 
> Try swapping to Eco to solve both these issues. If you don't notice flicker on either Normal or Eco lamp mode, then that's your issue, so stick to those modes. It's not worth risking another swap-out if that's the case.
> 
> 
> Also the lamp naturally dims with age: I'm at 150 hours now on my second W1070 and it's noticeably dimmer than it was when brand new (and actually more comfortable to watch). With my last unit, it seemed to level off somewhere between 200-300 hours - and remained more-or-less there for another 1000 hours until I had it replaced (also due to dust issues, like you!)
> 
> 
> Try Eco, let us know your findings. I suspect you'll be sorted.



Tried it in Eco mode and you were right. The flicker has gone and it is less bright. I had assumed that normal was 100% lamp, Eco, 70% and Smart Eco, 30%. I naturally thought Smart Eco would be dimmer. But I see what it's doing in Smart Eco now. I won't risk swapping it then in that case.


I was thinking about a filter to dim it but I'll see if it gets a bit dimmer on its own as you advise. Cheers.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pd555*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8880_60#post_24745844
> 
> 
> Tried it in Eco mode and you were right. The flicker has gone and it is less bright. I had assumed that normal was 100% lamp, Eco, 70% and Smart Eco, 30%. I naturally thought Smart Eco would be dimmer. But I see what it's doing in Smart Eco now. I won't risk swapping it then in that case.
> 
> 
> I was thinking about a filter to dim it but I'll see if it gets a bit dimmer on its own as you advise. Cheers.



The reason SE is 30% because of controlled dimming and brighten. So less power. I just started to run mine in SE all the time. I used to have it on on 3D for the extra brightness. I do see the flicker but it's not bad for the trade off if brightness.


----------



## Ingram

Been doing a bit of gaming the last few days. I've been turned off the idea because of the lack of uniform sharpness in the corners where you'd find HUD and menu option text to be. Fortunately it's not too big of a problem once you get into what you're playing.


I played LIMBO and finished it in one sitting. Perfect cinemaesque game. After that I fired up the aging 360 and played some Red Dead Redemption. 4 years old and the game still looks amazing and holds up really well on the projector.


Gonna have to do more gaming!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tommy Mang*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/7350#post_24224325
> 
> 
> I also have these color distortions (lasts not longer than a second) when I start a movie from my media streamer. I have v1.06, maybe it has been fixed with later versions?



I didn't have this issue on 1.05 but do now after upgrading to 1.06. I dare say it's the small price you pay for faster refresh rate switching. I fair trade I think.


----------



## storm028

Hi, I purchased the W0170 at $749 from Amazon last week; delivered and still boxed up. Spent some time reading the last few pages of posts. Regarding the issue of dust blobs developing, I'm wondering of we can stick 3M air condition filters where the air vents are? The filters are supposed to allow free air flow (ok, it will be somewhat restricted maybe); one way. Will it work? I tried it decades ago with a Sanyo Z3 and it worked fine. No dust, no overheat.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *storm028*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8880_60#post_24746523
> 
> 
> Hi, I purchased the W0170 at $749 from Amazon last week; delivered and still boxed up. Spent some time reading the last few pages of posts. Regarding the issue of dust blobs developing, I'm wondering of we can stick 3M air condition filters where the air vents are? The filters are supposed to allow free air flow (ok, it will be somewhat restricted maybe); one way. Will it work? I tried it decades ago with a Sanyo Z3 and it worked fine. No dust, no overheat.



Just open the box and set it up. Enjoy it for what it's worth.


----------



## EugF

How much difference is there between Hoya ND and some low cost ND 2 filters 


Does a low cost filter will make an image softer and is it going to be much noticeable?


----------



## eric3316

Deleted.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EugF*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8910#post_24746885
> 
> 
> How much difference is there between Hoya ND and some low cost ND 2 filters
> 
> 
> Does a low cost filter will make an image softer and is it going to be much noticeable?



Hoya's are actually neutral and made of glass. Most cheap filters are neither.


You can get a Hoya ND on Amazon for not much anyway (around $25-30 I think), so not much reason to take a chance on a cheap filter.


----------



## Adult Beverage

I am considering this PJ along with another in this price range. I've seen the pros and cons for both and figure there won't be a lot of difference between them with seeing them side by side. They are budget PJs and I'm realistic. The one whose placement fits the room best will probably be the one I buy. I'm more interested in any issues people have be encountering. I know the quality I can expect, it's the problems I want to limit. The list from reading:
dust blobs
chirping sound
firmware update needed and have to send in for it
brightness fluctuation in SmartEco


Anything I've missed to watch for or worry about? I'm not looking for any sort of slamming of this or other brand/models. Just issues and expected resolutions.


----------



## Anthony1

Quick question... You know the 3D glasses that Samsung was using for their plasmas a number of years back ?


Is there any way to get those to work with this projector ? Reason I ask, is because I have a Samsung plasma from a number of years ago, and ended up with 5 pairs of glasses. It would be cool to use those on my projector when extra people come over. I know I should probably buy a much higher quality pair of glasses, but I'm not sure I want to buy like 6 pairs of them for when I have people over the house.


----------



## Auric

You need DLP-Link Glasses that can sync 144 Hz.


Your Samsung 3D Glasses won't sync and won't be able to sync 144 Hz.


----------



## EugF

these are very good glasses


----------



## Ear4hire

So to be clear what size nd filter should one buy? 55mm 63mm ? I just want one that fits and needs little to no mods to work. Also what brand or type have any of you guys used that works well? Color/shade? Best place to buy from Amazon, B&H,local,eBay?


On a side note I'm working on frabrcating an attachment to a mount that would allow horizontal and vertical shifting. It might end up being only a few inches each way, but would greatly help with mounting and placement of the projector.


----------



## legnaz

I am looking to buy a screen for outside. I found one on carls place that is a blackout cloth and is 9 x 16 ft. which makes a 214 inch screen. Will this screen be too large for the w1070. I think I read it does a maximum of 200 inches. Will the quality be good this large?


----------



## nightnday

I miss my projector =/ Square Trade sent my projector back without fixing it... It came with a checklist but nothing useful but to call them. So I did the person on the phone had no information neither and said they would call me back.. 2 days went by no call.


Contacted BenQ as my projector was out of warranty by approximately 3 weeks I didn't think they would help. I was surprised as I explained the problem the customer service agent said it sounds like a bad DLP chip and that it's covered by a extended warranty. Sent the projector to BenQ hoping they fix it.


Just a little update on my situation I posted a week or so ago.


----------



## eric3316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nightnday*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8940#post_24754317
> 
> 
> I miss my projector =/ Square Trade sent my projector back without fixing it... It came with a checklist but nothing useful but to call them. So I did the person on the phone had no information neither and said they would call me back.. 2 days went by no call.
> 
> 
> Contacted BenQ as my projector was out of warranty by approximately 3 weeks I didn't think they would help. I was surprised as I explained the problem the customer service agent said it sounds like a bad DLP chip and that it's covered by a extended warranty. Sent the projector to BenQ hoping they fix it.
> 
> 
> Just a little update on my situation I posted a week or so ago.


You couldn't do an advanced replacement with BenQ as others have posted here doing?


What is the point of a square trade warranty if they are not going to cover the projector or is BenQ repairing it under the square trade warranty?


----------



## nightnday

I would have had to give them CC information for that and I wasn't to comfortable in doing. I also have no idea what the point is having a square trade warranty.. sent them a email about the whole situation.


BenQ is not doing anything on behalf of square trade but their own.


----------



## ellisr63

Usually the extended warranty doesn't kick in until the factory warranty has expired or sometimes they will cover something that the factory warranty doesn't cover.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eric3316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8940#post_24754331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nightnday*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8940#post_24754317
> 
> 
> I miss my projector =/ Square Trade sent my projector back without fixing it... It came with a checklist but nothing useful but to call them. So I did the person on the phone had no information neither and said they would call me back.. 2 days went by no call.
> 
> 
> Contacted BenQ as my projector was out of warranty by approximately 3 weeks I didn't think they would help. I was surprised as I explained the problem the customer service agent said it sounds like a bad DLP chip and that it's covered by a extended warranty. Sent the projector to BenQ hoping they fix it.
> 
> 
> Just a little update on my situation I posted a week or so ago.
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't do an advanced replacement with BenQ as others have posted here doing?
> 
> 
> What is the point of a square trade warranty if they are not going to cover the projector or is BenQ repairing it under the square trade warranty?
Click to expand...


Texas Instruments makes the DLP chip (called the 'DMD') and I believe if it fails, BenQ are able to claim on our behalf since TI normally warrants said chip for 3 years. That's irrespective of the projector warranty (or any 3rd party warranties).

Not that BenQ is obligated to fulfill this warranty, mind. So nice that they're looking into it for you.


Square Trade is still very useful for failures not related to the DMD, though! Which is usually the case since DMD failures are not very common.


----------



## chmcke01

I know this has been covered, but I have a quick question....just how much does the screw or whatever for the lens shift turn? Does it go full rotations or just a partial turn? I am projecting on the wall about a 140" diagonal. I have tried turning it as much as it will easily turn (just a partial turn, no full revolutions) and while I do see some difference it is definitely less than an inch. Probably even less than half an inch. Can anyone please advise me on this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chmcke01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8940_60#post_24756690
> 
> 
> I know this has been covered, but I have a quick question....just how much does the screw or whatever for the lens shift turn? Does it go full rotations or just a partial turn? I am projecting on the wall about a 140" diagonal. I have tried turning it as much as it will easily turn (just a partial turn, no full revolutions) and while I do see some difference it is definitely less than an inch. Probably even less than half an inch. Can anyone please advise me on this? Thanks in advance!



It will turn a few revolutions.


----------



## eric3316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chmcke01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8940#post_24756690
> 
> 
> I know this has been covered, but I have a quick question....just how much does the screw or whatever for the lens shift turn? Does it go full rotations or just a partial turn? I am projecting on the wall about a 140" diagonal. I have tried turning it as much as it will easily turn (just a partial turn, no full revolutions) and while I do see some difference it is definitely less than an inch. Probably even less than half an inch. Can anyone please advise me on this? Thanks in advance!


I do not remember how many turns my knob went but my picture definitley moved a few inches when I turned it from one end to the other. It helped me get the picture right where I needed it.


Just want to say, this projector looks better and better every day I watch it. I am so surprised how good colors and skin tones look. It is such a joy to watch on this and not feel the need to have to tinker with the settings every time I watch something. It just looks consistently good through all different content.


Every time I go from my VT60 plasma to the projector I am expecting to feel a degrade in picture but I keep finding myself saying, damn this looks good. The last thing I was watching was Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs 2 on my VT60. The colors and everything looked amazing. I was curious if I would feel the same way when going to watch it on the W1070. So I went upstairs and put it on the projector. I was amazed at how good it looked. I did not feel let down one bit coming directly from my VT60. Colors popped, everything looked accurate, no weird tint problems like I had with a couple of other projector's I had tried in this price range.


For anyone looking for a projector and trying to decide on models in this price range, I have to highly recommend the W1070 over all others. It is truly amazing what you get for the money out of this thing. Could not be happier with this purchase.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eric3316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8940_60#post_24757243
> 
> 
> I do not remember how many turns my knob went but my picture definitley moved a few inches when I turned it from one end to the other. It helped me get the picture right where I needed it.
> 
> 
> Just want to say, this projector looks better and better every day I watch it. I am so surprised how good colors and skin tones look. It is such a joy to watch on this and not feel the need to have to tinker with the settings every time I watch something. It just looks consistently good through all different content.
> 
> 
> Every time I go from my VT60 plasma to the projector I am expecting to feel a degrade in picture but I keep finding myself saying, damn this looks good. The last thing I was watching was Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs 2 on my VT60. The colors and everything looked amazing. I was curious if I would feel the same way when going to watch it on the W1070. So I went upstairs and put it on the projector. I was amazed at how good it looked. I did not feel let down one bit coming directly from my VT60. Colors popped, everything looked accurate, no weird tint problems like I had with a couple of other projector's I had tried in this price range.
> 
> 
> For anyone looking for a projector and trying to decide on models in this price range, I have to highly recommend the W1070 over all others. It is truly amazing what you get for the money out of this thing. Could not be happier with this purchase.



I agree with everything. The projector is unbelievable for the money. I love my 60 inch Sony a lot but find watching on the 1070 just as good if not better. I get the best of both worlds with my electric screen that comes down in front of my Sony.


If Benq keeps this up we can only expect great things from them to come. So far I'm onboard for the money.


----------



## raymondeast

i have a sanyo z2000 now but would like to replace it with the w1070..is there a big improvement in picture quality and sharpness? and how is the 3d? i want to replace because of the 3d that it can do.. but i dont want to lose picture quality


also i have a 140" screen mounted 15' back will the w1070 be able to fill the screen? thanks


----------



## Anthony1

So, I finally got around to hooking up my new W1070 today. I bought this thing almost three weeks ago, but had to wait for the shipping, and then I had to wait for a day in which I could do all the installation drama. Today ended up being that day.



So, my first reaction was..... "WOW". The first image I saw on this projector was my Playstation 4 menu, and it has never looked so bright and crisp! This is a huge improvement over my previous projector, although I have to admit that most of that has to do with the fact that the bulb on my older projector was on it's last legs, and quite dim. So, going from that, to a brand new projector, obviously there is going to be a pretty big boost. Then I fired up Infamous: Second Son, a PS4 game. Looked amazing. Was very pleased. Colors look great, contrast looks great, and this is with me not having made any adjustments whatsoever.



Ok, now the the bad news...



I was hoping that I might be able to use this projector to do the Poor Man's Zoom Trick for 2.35:1 movies, but it appears that this is completely out of the question. The lens shift is a joke. The screen maybe moves like 3 inches max.


Also, I noticed that whenever I zoom out the image, the focus gets completely screwed up, and I have to then dial in the focus again. What is up with that ? Is anybody else having this problem ? I mean, if I barely even touch the zoom, the focus goes out of wack. Seems like maybe I'm doing something wrong, or I'm not sure what the deal is, because I wouldn't expect the focus to be out of wack like that every time I barely touch the zoom. (I'm talking about using manual zoom. Maybe the remote can control zoom and I should be using that ? ) I haven't looked at the owners manual at all, so maybe all of this is covered in there.


Also, one last question if I may.. So, I tried my best to predict exactly where to mount the projector, so that everything would line up perfectly with my existing screen. I was pretty close with measurements, but slightly off. The screen is shifted about 4 inches more to the right than I want it to be. So, here is my dumb question. If I move my mount exactly 4 inches to the left, will the right edge of my screen also move exactly 4 inches to the left ? If so, then I basically just need to move that mount 4 inches, and everything will be squared away, at least from the 16:9 standpoint.


----------



## hotjt133




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8940#post_24758731
> 
> 
> The lens shift is a joke. The screen maybe moves like 3 inches max.


That's not a joke. You will be lucky to find another sub 1000 DLP PJ to even have lens shift. That 3 inch or so shift still gives you the flexibility to fine tune the position.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8940#post_24758731
> 
> 
> Also, I noticed that whenever I zoom out the image, the focus gets completely screwed up, and I have to then dial in the focus again. What is up with that ? Is anybody else having this problem ?


This is by lens design. Focusing and zoom seems related. Again this is a budget PJ which is not designed for "poor man"'s switching between 16:9 and 2.35:1. You would need a motorized zoom lens and memory - something like Panasonic AE8000.


None of your complaints is bad news. Your expectation is features from a 2000-3000 PJ. Be realistic.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8940#post_24758731
> 
> 
> I was hoping that I might be able to use this projector to do the Poor Man's Zoom Trick for 2.35:1 movies, but it appears that this is completely out of the question. The lens shift is a joke. The screen maybe moves like 3 inches max.
> 
> 
> Also, I noticed that whenever I zoom out the image, the focus gets completely screwed up, and I have to then dial in the focus again. What is up with that ? Is anybody else having this problem ? I mean, if I barely even touch the zoom, the focus goes out of wack. Seems like maybe I'm doing something wrong, or I'm not sure what the deal is, because I wouldn't expect the focus to be out of wack like that every time I barely touch the zoom. (I'm talking about using manual zoom. Maybe the remote can control zoom and I should be using that ? ) I haven't looked at the owners manual at all, so maybe all of this is covered in there.




As hotjt133 says, poor man's zoom-to-2.35:1 trick needs way a larger zoom range than on offer here (or in this price range in general).

The closest you'll get (other than to build a rail that moves the projector forward and backwards) is to switch aspect ratio to letter-box for such content; but obviously that distorts the AR of the image.


Zoom and focus are both optical properties that interact with each other: so having to re-focus after a zoom is normal. Avoid the zoom on the remote/in the menu (that's digital zoom which degrades quality).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8940#post_24758731
> 
> 
> Also, one last question if I may.. So, I tried my best to predict exactly where to mount the projector, so that everything would line up perfectly with my existing screen. I was pretty close with measurements, but slightly off. The screen is shifted about 4 inches more to the right than I want it to be. So, here is my dumb question. If I move my mount exactly 4 inches to the left, will the right edge of my screen also move exactly 4 inches to the left ? If so, then I basically just need to move that mount 4 inches, and everything will be squared away, at least from the 16:9 standpoint.



Yup!


----------



## Anthony1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotjt133*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8940#post_24758759
> 
> 
> That's not a joke. You will be lucky to find another sub 1000 DLP PJ to even have lens shift. That 3 inch or so shift still gives you the flexibility to fine tune the position



I guess it's just that I've been using a certain DLP projector that has crazy lens shift both vertically and horizontally, and it's such a dramatic difference. I wasn't really expecting it to work perfectly, but I was hoping I could get close. I was hoping the shift was like 7 inches instead of 3 inches. I might have been able to make it work in regards to 2.35:1.


The 2.35:1 thing isn't a deal breaker for me. I knew going in that the W1070 probably wouldn't work for that. I was just hoping to try to make a miracle happen. So, excuse my overreaction with my previous post talking about the 3 inch lens shift. Although seriously, I'm not sure I would even mention the lens shift when it's only like 3 inches.



The good news, is that this projector works absolutely wonderfully with 16:9 content, and that's what I'll be using it for 85 percent of the time. I wanted it to make games like Infamous Second Son look amazing, and it's came through in spades. I still want a 2.35:1 solution, and it might actually be to get another W1070, but configure it so that it's zoomed out and mounted in a certain way that it would fill the 2.35:1 area of my screen. It would seem kinda weird to run two identical projectors, for two complete different uses, but the prices of these things are kinda amazing. I might wait for it to go a bit cheaper than I paid, and just grab another one.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8940#post_24759295
> 
> 
> I still want a 2.35:1 solution, and it might actually be to get another W1070, but configure it so that it's zoomed out and mounted in a certain way that it would fill the 2.35:1 area of my screen. It would seem kinda weird to run two identical projectors, for two complete different uses, but the prices of these things are kinda amazing. I might wait for it to go a bit cheaper than I paid, and just grab another one.



When we watch 2.35:1, we sometimes switch over to letter-box

aspect-ratio (on the projector) and deal with the side-effects. Not an ideal solution though.

But if your budget for 2.35:1 extends that far, you might also want to look into anamorphic lens, perhaps. More on that here:
http://www.projectorcentral.com/235_home_theater.htm 


Also I wasn't kidding in my previous post about using a rail on your ceiling to do poor-man's by shifting the distance of the projector when required: I've seen it done before


----------



## Nommag

Hi all,


I just purchased one of these from Australia and the remote is back-light and the projector itself is quite quiet. Is it possible the unit for this region is different due to the fact it costs several hundred dollars more? I'm sure I remembered one of the completes being no lights in the remote.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nommag*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8940#post_24759913
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I just purchased one of these from Australia and the remote is back-light and the projector itself is quite quiet. Is it possible the unit for this region is different due to the fact it costs several hundred dollars more? I'm sure I remembered one of the completes being no lights in the remote.



All electronics are expensive in Australia










The newly manufactured units all come with the back-lit remote; and tend to have non-rattling fans which are quieter. Not super-quiet mind, but not particularly noisy.


I detailed some of the other changes I noticed between the old units and the current ones here .


----------



## AaronPSU79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8940#post_24758731
> 
> 
> The lens shift is a joke. The screen maybe moves like 3 inches max.



I wonder if you're not turning the screw enough. According to BenQs projector calculator on a 120" screen you should get 35" of total vertical adjustment. On a 100" screen you should get 30" of adjustment. Maybe try using a little more force, and check turning it in both directions, you could be at the end of the adjustment range.


----------



## AaronPSU79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eric3316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8940#post_24757243
> 
> 
> Just want to say, this projector looks better and better every day I watch it. I am so surprised how good colors and skin tones look. It is such a joy to watch on this and not feel the need to have to tinker with the settings every time I watch something. It just looks consistently good through all different content.
> 
> 
> Every time I go from my VT60 plasma to the projector I am expecting to feel a degrade in picture but I keep finding myself saying, damn this looks good. The last thing I was watching was Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs 2 on my VT60. The colors and everything looked amazing. I was curious if I would feel the same way when going to watch it on the W1070. So I went upstairs and put it on the projector. I was amazed at how good it looked. I did not feel let down one bit coming directly from my VT60. Colors popped, everything looked accurate, no weird tint problems like I had with a couple of other projector's I had tried in this price range.
> 
> 
> For anyone looking for a projector and trying to decide on models in this price range, I have to highly recommend the W1070 over all others. It is truly amazing what you get for the money out of this thing. Could not be happier with this purchase.



I really love this projector too. It has changed the way I watch tv. Previously I would have to sit on the couch when I wanted to watch something. Now I just put on the news and can be eating dinner way in the kitchen and can still see the picture fine. I also use it as my main tv. Before, projectors were so expensive and the bulbs had such short lives that they were really only for movies. But the W1070 is economical enough I don't feel bad about using it all the time. I laugh at my friends gloating about their 65" flatscreens. They really have no idea what they're missing out on, and they probably paid hundreds more for their tvs. I don't see myself ever going back to flatscreens and I'm really looking forward to seeing what BenQ comes out with next.


----------



## sooly1

Rockin 1500 hours on my projector. Just did the newest firmware update and almost a year and a half later this projector has its own dedicated dark room 7.2 surround and a home brew martysub(thanks DIY speaker forum guys!) Now its new screen time. My original elite pull down screen has warped. The amount of fun we have with this projector is incredible. Lots of movie nights, football, Blackhawk hockey, and now the "Frozen" parties. Bucklin street cinema has been busy


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AaronPSU79*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8940#post_24760325
> 
> 
> I wonder if you're not turning the screw enough. According to BenQs projector calculator on a 120" screen you should get 35" of total vertical adjustment. On a 100" screen you should get 30" of adjustment. Maybe try using a little more force, and check turning it in both directions, you could be at the end of the adjustment range.


I was unable to turn mine more than a 1/4 turn also. I would hate to turn it more and beak it. I have a replacement projector coming Tuesday... I will see if that one is the same.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ellisr63*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8940#post_24760739
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AaronPSU79*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8940#post_24760325
> 
> 
> I wonder if you're not turning the screw enough. According to BenQs projector calculator on a 120" screen you should get 35" of total vertical adjustment. On a 100" screen you should get 30" of adjustment. Maybe try using a little more force, and check turning it in both directions, you could be at the end of the adjustment range.
> 
> 
> 
> I was unable to turn mine more than a 1/4 turn also. I would hate to turn it more and beak it. I have a replacement projector coming Tuesday... I will see if that one is the same.
Click to expand...


Both my W1070's turn a few full revolutions. It's still not tons of shift, though.


----------



## ellisr63

This is what I http://www.***************.com/forum_topic.cfm?which=17798]found[/URL ] elsewhere on the amount of lens shift of the BenQ w1070... "Based on the Benq data sheet, I agree with your calculation.


The +/- 10% shift in the manual is based on the nominal projector throw angle/shift of 120% of (half) of the screen height, hence a range of 110% to 130% with the shift. Seems different than the datasheet, but it isn't.


Benq defines 0% shift as lens and screen both centered, and 100% defined as the lens center at the screen edge, so the shift percentage specs are referenced to half of any screen height.


What gets confusing is that for other manufacturers, 100% shift is relative to total screen height, not half the height. It would be nice if they could all agree on lens shift/throw angle definitions.


For this projector, ceiling mounted for a screen 49" in height (a ~125" diagonal 16:9 screen) multiply half the screen height by 10-30% for the additional offset:


110% shift: 24.5" X 0.1 = 2.45" (Projector will be 2.45" above screen top at min. shift.)


130% shift: 24.5" X 0.3 = 7.35" (Projector will be 7.35" above screen top at max. shift.)


Given they also have a +/-5% on the 110-130%, either unit to unit variation and/or variations from zoom settings, the actual distance will vary.


In your example of a 49" high screen, some units would allow the lens centerline to screen edge shift to be ~1.2" to ~6.1" while other units may shift ~3.7" to ~8.6" from screen edge for that same screen.


Since it is imperative to mount a projector exactly perpendicular to the screen to avoid any keystone issues, even the few inches of shift makes installation less fussy, even if limiting options vs. projectors with lots of shift."


Not much at all... Which is what I had thought. It would be nice to have 35" of shift like was mentioned above but I don't believe you can with the w1070.


----------



## Scottathon

Has anyone attempted a procedure like this to address their dust blobs? http://tantht.blogspot.ca/2009/02/how-to-remove-dust-blobs-from-optoma.html 


Would the W1070 and the model described in that blog post be that different component-wise?


----------



## Scott Mantooth


Double post...disregard.


----------



## Scott Mantooth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scottathon*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8970#post_24760966
> 
> 
> Has anyone attempted a procedure like this to address their dust blobs?
> 
> 
> Would the W1070 and the model described in that blog post be that different component-wise?


 

Are dust blobs a common issue on the 1070? I thought dust blobs were an issue on LCD projectors since the light path is not totally sealed. Isn't one of the benefits of DLP a sealed light path?


----------



## jsil

Guy's found a good deal on monoprice mutli-format 120" screen. The projector is about 11' from my DIY 106" screen can I do 120" at this distance. The projector is 7' 8" ceiling mount from floor to center of lens.


----------



## jsil

It's a seal path but it looks like a problem with QC.


----------



## AaronPSU79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ellisr63*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8940#post_24760799
> 
> 
> Not much at all... Which is what I had thought. It would be nice to have 35" of shift like was mentioned above but I don't believe you can with the w1070.



Sorry, think I spoke too soon. BenQ's projector calculator seemed to indicate 35" of vertical shift on a 120" screen. My screen is 120" and I only measured about 7" of vertical adjustment. Not sure what's causing the discrepancy. I torqued the screw pretty good but it seemed to be at its limit in both directions. Maybe their info is not accurate. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## eric3316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AaronPSU79*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8970#post_24761115
> 
> 
> Sorry, think I spoke too soon. BenQ's projector calculator seemed to indicate 35" of vertical shift on a 120" screen. My screen is 120" and I only measured about 7" of vertical adjustment. Not sure what's causing the discrepancy. I torqued the screw pretty good but it seemed to be at its limit in both directions. Maybe their info is not accurate. Sorry for the confusion.


I am pretty sure the projector does not offer 3 feet of vertical shift. That would be beyond a minor shifting ability that the W1070 is known to have.


7" seems more realistic.


----------



## raymondeast

Anyone ?


quote name="raymondeast" url="/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/a8940#post_24757658"]i have a sanyo z2000 now but RC801027593CNwould like to replace it with the w1070..is there a big improvement in picture quality and sharpness? and how is the 3d? i want to replace because of the 3d that it can do.. but i dont want to lose picture quality


also i have a 140" screen mounted 15' back will the w1070 be able to fill the screen? thanks[/quote]


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymondeast*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8970#post_24761309
> 
> 
> Anyone ?
> 
> 
> quote name="raymondeast" url="/t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/a8940#post_24757658"]i have a sanyo z2000 now but RC801027593CNwould like to replace it with the w1070..is there a big improvement in picture quality and sharpness? and how is the 3d? i want to replace because of the 3d that it can do.. but i dont want to lose picture quality
> 
> 
> also i have a 140" screen mounted 15' back will the w1070 be able to fill the screen? thanks


I am using a 134" 16x9 screen with about a 10' throw so you should have no problem getting 140'".


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymondeast*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8970#post_24761309
> 
> 
> ...is there a big improvement in picture quality and sharpness?


The W1070 is a single chip DLP model. Single chip DLP is considered the sharpest projection technology out there since the 3-chips of LCD, LCoS, and 3-chip DLP don't need to be converged on each other. But, the optics of the W1070 aren't as good as your projector which has some very good optics. It likely will be sharper, but how much sharper is something that you could really only tell side-by-side.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymondeast*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8970#post_24761309
> 
> 
> ...how is the 3d?


3D on the W1070 is good. It uses DLP Link technology, and DLP is the best 3D technology out there due to the very fast response time associated with DLP.


Since you want a good image, it should be noted that DLP has less interpixel gap (screen door effect) than the Sanyo, is far brighter than the Sanyo, and should be very similar in other aspects. So, you will get good color, a sharp image, a brighter image, and because it is DLP, things will appear to move a bit more precisely. It's a different look than LCD, but many consider it to look better.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymondeast*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8970#post_24761309
> 
> 
> also i have a 140" screen mounted 15' back will the w1070 be able to fill the screen? thanks


The W1070, with a 140" screen should be mounted with the lens about 2"-3" above the top of the screen and the lens to screen distance MUST be between 11'9" and 15'3", so you should be good on the distance.


----------



## raymondeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8970#post_24762348
> 
> 
> The W1070 is a single chip DLP model. Single chip DLP is considered the sharpest projection technology out there since the 3-chips of LCD, LCoS, and 3-chip DLP don't need to be converged on each other. But, the optics of the W1070 aren't as good as your projector which has some very good optics. It likely will be sharper, but how much sharper is something that you could really only tell side-by-side.
> 
> 3D on the W1070 is good. It uses DLP Link technology, and DLP is the best 3D technology out there due to the very fast response time associated with DLP.
> 
> 
> Since you want a good image, it should be noted that DLP has less interpixel gap (screen door effect) than the Sanyo, is far brighter than the Sanyo, and should be very similar in other aspects. So, you will get good color, a sharp image, a brighter image, and because it is DLP, things will appear to move a bit more precisely. It's a different look than LCD, but many consider it to look better.
> 
> The W1070, with a 140" screen should be mounted with the lens about 2"-3" above the top of the screen and the lens to screen distance MUST be between 11'9" and 15'3", so you should be good on the distance.



wow thanks all good news cant wait to try it out..also i purchased these


SainSonic(TM) SSZ-200DLB 144Hz 3D IR Active Rechargeable Shutter Glasses for Acer ViewSonic BenQ Vivitek Optoma 3D DLP-Link Ready Projector *Black*


as someone said they work good for the w1070 can you confirm?

thanks


----------



## Nommag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8940#post_24759922
> 
> 
> All electronics are expensive in Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The newly manufactured units all come with the back-lit remote; and tend to have non-rattling fans which are quieter. Not super-quiet mind, but not particularly noisy.
> 
> 
> I detailed some of the other changes I noticed between the old units and the current ones here .



Thanks for the response.


The fact that the benq is literally half the price in Australia then it is in New Zealand (Hence why I imported) just shows how badly we are getting mugged.


Its really good that they improved the projector taking reviews into account, just sucks for early adopters.


----------



## EugF

What can be done with that mini usb port, at the back of the projector, apart from the software update?






The size of the main fan is 70mm:


 



 








Here is a very good firmware update guide I've used last night:




For anyone who wants to get rid of dust blobs from the lens and dlp matrix can find more details from the official service manual :


----------



## niccolo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AaronPSU79*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8970#post_24761115
> 
> 
> Sorry, think I spoke too soon. BenQ's projector calculator seemed to indicate 35" of vertical shift on a 120" screen. My screen is 120" and I only measured about 7" of vertical adjustment. Not sure what's causing the discrepancy. I torqued the screw pretty good but it seemed to be at its limit in both directions. Maybe their info is not accurate. Sorry for the confusion.



Not sure where you got the idea of 35" of lens shift, but that does not describe this projector. And torquing the screw hard is not recommended, the worm gear doesn't seem to have a definitive stop so you could definitely damage it. It's an odd design, in the next generation I think it'll be a more standard wheel.


----------



## AaronPSU79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niccolo*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8970#post_24762942
> 
> 
> Not sure where you got the idea of 35" of lens shift, but that does not describe this projector. And torquing the screw hard is not recommended, the worm gear doesn't seem to have a definitive stop so you could definitely damage it. It's an odd design, in the next generation I think it'll be a more standard wheel.



As I said in my post I got it from BenQs screen calculator . I put in the dimensions of my setup (120" screen, 11' screen distance from projector) and it says I should have 2'11" of vertical lens shift coverage.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AaronPSU79*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8970#post_24763155
> 
> 
> As I said in my post I got it from BenQs screen calculator . I put in the dimensions of my setup (120" screen, 11' screen distance from projector) and it says I should have 2'11" of vertical lens shift coverage.


Yes, that's clearly what it says. I mean, it's completely wrong, but it is what it says.


Must be some metric mistake.










About 5" is all you will get, but you've been told that like 50 times now, so I just wrote it so you could hear it again and be even more depressed about it.


----------



## wkreply




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AaronPSU79*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8970#post_24763155
> 
> 
> As I said in my post I got it from BenQs screen calculator . I put in the dimensions of my setup (120" screen, 11' screen distance from projector) and it says I should have 2'11" of vertical lens shift coverage.



From what I remember in a previous link, your range for a 120" screen should be 3" to 11" above the screen. Definitely not over 2 feet, as I have tried that myself on 10.5 throw.


----------



## wkreply




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AaronPSU79*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8970#post_24763155
> 
> 
> As I said in my post I got it from BenQs screen calculator . I put in the dimensions of my setup (120" screen, 11' screen distance from projector) and it says I should have 2'11" of vertical lens shift coverage.



I suggest a different mounting location for your screen, but if not possible then lower the projector. If neither satisfy, the room needs to be re-evaluated. No easy answer, my friend....


----------



## dvzzz

Unfortunately, Benq does have Quality Control issue on 1070 with dust blobs in their light path and light leakage. Initial theory was that only earlier HW revisions were prone to dust blobs and that latest 01-107 HW rev. is free from it, but after exchanging 4 times and finally getting 01-107 HW rev, I must confirm that issue persists, brand new out of the box 01-107 unit has already one hair in the light path (you can see it easily if you focus or better de-focus to focus on the blob) but what is worse is the light leakage all around, in fact to the point where it is now worse than on 01-105, 01-106 units that were sent to me by Benq. I must acknowledge that Benq customer support was very supportive up to unit #4 otherwise I would run away from Benq much sooner, they really tried to help but Quality Control is absolutely terrible and this is something that Customer Support folks cannot control. At unit #4 they stopped offering suggestions as they felt I am too demanding and asking for too much but look for yourself if I am or not. This is not $4,000 JVC, I understand that but does it mean that dust blobs and light leakage should be accepted as normal at this price point. I would have gone to Optoma but they have same issue with dust blobs plus all issues with corners being out of focus. When 1070 works it throws excellent picture but quality pitfalls are just killing this otherwise excellent projector.

 





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Mantooth*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8970#post_24761042
> 
> 
> Are dust blobs a common issue on the 1070? I thought dust blobs were an issue on LCD projectors since the light path is not totally sealed. Isn't one of the benefits of DLP a sealed light path?


----------



## evhoria

Did anyone buy this projector and notice that the intake fan on the side is not spinning? Mine isn't and I'm not sure if this is a defect or not.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evhoria*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8970#post_24764836
> 
> 
> Did anyone buy this projector and notice that the intake fan on the side is not spinning? Mine isn't and I'm not sure if this is a defect or not.



There's a fan on either side: you're saying just one isn't spinning? That doesn't sound right. The fan next to the speaker or the one on the opposite side?


The projector's firmware controls fan speeds: I'm pretty sure it'd shut down (or display an error) if it detected a non-functional fan... To be 100% sure: shine a flashlight on it to make sure it's definitely not moving?


Both of my side-mounted fans spin; even at low-ish temperatures and even under Eco mode - so if you're sure it's not spinning, maybe query it with BenQ...


----------



## evhoria

Thanks for the reply. Looking at the manual on page 10, there are two fans (one for intake and the other for exaust)
http://www.projectorcentral.com/pdf/projector_manual_7265.pdf 


I'm referring to the intake fan (number 8 on page 10) on the side of the projector. Not the main fan in the front next to the lens. I'm sure my intake fan is currently not spinning but it's confusing me all at the same time because to your point, I would have expected the system to throw an error message or get overheated quickly without it. I just got this projector so I can still return it but before I go through that whole ordeal, I wanted to make sure this is indeed abnormal and a defect.


I am aware that there were people who experienced noise issues with the fans on this projector and now I'm wondering if BenQ solution for noise improvement was to just turn the fan off. Perhaps they did it with 1.08. If not, my projector needs to be replaced.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evhoria*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8970#post_24764987
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Looking at the manual on page 10, there are two fans (one for intake and the other for exaust)
> http://www.projectorcentral.com/pdf/projector_manual_7265.pdf
> 
> 
> I'm referring to the intake fan (number 8 on page 10) on the side of the projector. Not the main fan in the front next to the lens. I'm sure my intake fan is currently not spinning but it's confusing me all at the same time because to your point, I would have expected the system to throw an error message or get overheated quickly without it. I just got this projector so I can still return it but before I go through that whole ordeal, I wanted to make sure this is indeed abnormal and a defect.
> 
> 
> I am aware that there were people who experienced noise issues with the fans on this projector and now I'm wondering if BenQ solution for noise improvement was to just turn the fan off. Perhaps they did it with 1.08. If not, my projector needs to be replaced.



There're actually more than two fans - the technical spec indicates four, I believe! One of them is on the opposite side to the one you're referring to, towards the back. It's not mentioned in the manual.


Checking the fan you're referring to on my unit - it does spin on startup.


I'm running 1.08.


Any other users' experiences in this regard? We're referring to the fan on the side of the projector closer to the lens.


----------



## Anthony1

Quick question guys.... How far away should I be sitting from a 125 inch (diagonal) screen ?



According to some calculators I've seen, I should be at least 12 1/2 feet from eyeballs to screen. Does that seem accurate ?


----------



## chmcke01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8970#post_24766001
> 
> 
> Quick question guys.... How far away should I be sitting from a 125 inch (diagonal) screen ?
> 
> 
> 
> According to some calculators I've seen, I should be at least 12 1/2 feet from eyeballs to screen. Does that seem accurate ?



Its personal preference, I have mine with the optical zoom as big as it gets projecting on the wall with about 140" diagonal screen size and I actually sit about a foot and a half in front of the projector.


----------



## Anthony1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chmcke01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8970#post_24766033
> 
> 
> Its personal preference, I have mine with the optical zoom as big as it gets projecting on the wall with about 140" diagonal screen size and I actually sit about a foot and a half in front of the projector.



I have it mounted on the ceiling at a distance where I don't have to use any zoom at all, so hopefully this will help the picture quality a little bit, and I can sit a bit closer than normal. I play a lot of PS4 games and Xbox One games, and PC games, so gaming is a factor as well. Sometimes if you sit too close with video games, you can get a bit overwhelmed by it, and not be able to take everything in. Although, on the flip side of the coin, I think the 3D is normally better the closer you are sitting, but I honestly don't watch much 3D stuff. I still don't have any 3D glasses for this thing yet, although I definitely want to order a few soon.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8970#post_24766096
> 
> 
> I have it mounted on the ceiling at a distance where I don't have to use any zoom at all, so hopefully this will help the picture quality a little bit, and I can sit a bit closer than normal. I play a lot of PS4 games and Xbox One games, and PC games, so gaming is a factor as well. Sometimes if you sit too close with video games, you can get a bit overwhelmed by it, and not be able to take everything in. Although, on the flip side of the coin, I think the 3D is normally better the closer you are sitting, but I honestly don't watch much 3D stuff. I still don't have any 3D glasses for this thing yet, although I definitely want to order a few soon.


If you have a zoom lens, you are using zoom. You are zoomed-in, or zoomed-out, or zoomed somewhere in the middle. Typically speaking, having the projector a bit back from the middle is one of the best locations as you avoid the extents of the zoom range which have more potential for introducing distortion and a bit further than the middle tends to be the sweet spot for image quality. But, a good lens will always deliver a good image. The W1070 has a mediocre lens, not a good lens for sure. Certainly a long way from a great lens.


As for viewing distance, you have a number of factors, but most reports are based upon THX or SMPTE specifications for viewing angle. SMPTE is a smaller image from any given distance, THX is larger. Generally, the recommendation is that your screen width should be .66x your viewing distance. So, from 150" you want a screen 100" wide. Which would be a 115" diagonal. So, 125" is just a bit above recommended size.


What you give up with this and potential issues.


You may find that you are moving your head around a bit more than you like to take in the full scene on screen. For video games, your periphery vision will be more important than with a smaller screen which allows for easier viewing of everything that is on screen at once.


You may find that image quality isn't as good. As many games aren't actually delivering the full resolution of 1080p, and not often at frame rates which maximize the potential resolution, you will be more capable of noticing defects in the image quality with the large screen size. 50" TVs viewed from 12' away due a great job of hiding the flaws.


Finally, you could potentially see actual pixel structure on screen. At that distance, you are inside the range where people with 20/20 vision can actually visually notice pixel structure.


At the end of all of this, many people go a bit larger than THX recommended sizes, myself included, and are very happy with the results they get. So, this is why it truly is personal preference. 125" isn't exceeding large for your viewing distance and I would expect results you are very happy with, but I don't have to live life seeing through your eyes. You do.


----------



## ellisr63

I got my replacement in today... The one i got in was made in April of 2013 where my old one was made in July 2013. The firmware on the new one is 1.08.







First thing I noticed was the lens shift turns more than one turn where as my old one turn at the most maybe 1/4 turn... This actually makes the lens shift usable. now. The new projector also seems to have a quieter fan and doesn't have the cricket sound. So far it seems to be much better. What I can't comment on is the focus as today I went to the eye doctor and got some contacts... Well I went with mono vision, and so far I do not have the best vision for reading text at a distance (actually my reading vision is much better though). Next week I go back for a follow up, and I will see if we can get my distance reading to where it is better than it is now and hopefully better than it was before too.


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8970#post_24767607
> 
> 
> If you have a zoom lens, you are using zoom. You are zoomed-in, or zoomed-out, or zoomed somewhere in the middle. Typically speaking, having the projector a bit back from the middle is one of the best locations as you avoid the extents of the zoom range which have more potential for introducing distortion and a bit further than the middle tends to be the sweet spot for image quality. But, a good lens will always deliver a good image. The W1070 has a mediocre lens, not a good lens for sure. Certainly a long way from a great lens.
> 
> 
> As for viewing distance, you have a number of factors, but most reports are based upon THX or SMPTE specifications for viewing angle. SMPTE is a smaller image from any given distance, THX is larger. Generally, the recommendation is that your screen width should be .66x your viewing distance. So, from 150" you want a screen 100" wide. Which would be a 115" diagonal. So, 125" is just a bit above recommended size.
> 
> 
> What you give up with this and potential issues.
> 
> 
> You may find that you are moving your head around a bit more than you like to take in the full scene on screen. For video games, your periphery vision will be more important than with a smaller screen which allows for easier viewing of everything that is on screen at once.
> 
> 
> You may find that image quality isn't as good. As many games aren't actually delivering the full resolution of 1080p, and not often at frame rates which maximize the potential resolution, you will be more capable of noticing defects in the image quality with the large screen size. 50" TVs viewed from 12' away due a great job of hiding the flaws.
> 
> 
> Finally, you could potentially see actual pixel structure on screen. At that distance, you are inside the range where people with 20/20 vision can actually visually notice pixel structure.
> 
> 
> At the end of all of this, many people go a bit larger than THX recommended sizes, myself included, and are very happy with the results they get. So, this is why it truly is personal preference. 125" isn't exceeding large for your viewing distance and I would expect results you are very happy with, but I don't have to live life seeing through your eyes. You do.


Too bad they don't make the lens like they do for a camera where you could buy a better one if you wanted.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ellisr63*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8970#post_24769628
> 
> 
> Too bad they don't make the lens like they do for a camera where you could buy a better one if you wanted.


Ever see the price of a Nikkor lens?


More to the point, have you ever seen a projector with interchangeable lenses? They make 35mm camera lenses look like a joke. Seriously, even from cheap manufacturers most lenses cost more than the entire W1070 does.


May I introduce you to the $3,000+ forum?


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8970#post_24770041
> 
> 
> Ever see the price of a Nikkor lens?
> 
> 
> More to the point, have you ever seen a projector with interchangeable lenses? They make 35mm camera lenses look like a joke. Seriously, even from cheap manufacturers most lenses cost more than the entire W1070 does.
> 
> 
> May I introduce you to the $3,000+ forum?


I have a feeling it is more like the $10k, and up club for a Home Theater projector that has interchangable lenses. Definitely not in my price range.


----------



## raymondeast

someone said The W1070, with a 140" screen should be mounted with the lens about 2"-3" above the top of the screen and the lens to screen distance MUST be between 11'9" and 15'3", so you should be good on the distance


i think my lens (middle of the lens) is even with the top of the screen..will this still work with the lens shift ?


----------



## vagos1103gr1

I have one question. What everybody use with amplifier with one output connected with tv and the pj? Me I use one metal case 1x2 splitter but now after 10 months I need to buy another, cause when is warmed up it doesn't work. Anybody has any good suggestions before to buy something from amazon with good reviews and after a year to need another?


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymondeast*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9000#post_24770441
> 
> 
> someone said The W1070, with a 140" screen should be mounted with the lens about 2"-3" above the top of the screen and the lens to screen distance MUST be between 11'9" and 15'3", so you should be good on the distance
> 
> 
> i think my lens (middle of the lens) is even with the top of the screen..will this still work with the lens shift ?


You will have a bit of keystoning with this setup typically. The lens should be at least 2" above the screen and up to about 5" or so above the screen. The distortion will be extremely minor with it 'even' with the top of the screen.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vagos1103gr1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9000#post_24771028
> 
> 
> I have one question. What everybody use with amplifier with one output connected with tv and the pj? Me I use one metal case 1x2 splitter but now after 10 months I need to buy another, cause when is warmed up it doesn't work. Anybody has any good suggestions before to buy something from amazon with good reviews and after a year to need another?


I would look at Monoprice...

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=101&cp_id=10113&cs_id=1011301&p_id=10242&seq=1&format=2 


I've used a model from them which has been in place in one of my client's homes for about 4 years now.


----------



## dolphinc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9000#post_24771130
> 
> 
> You will have a bit of keystoning with this setup typically. The lens should be at least 2" above the screen and up to about 5" or so above the screen. The distortion will be extremely minor with it 'even' with the top of the screen.



Noob question but you mean 2" above the TOP of the screen not above center screen? I am considering getting this projector. I have a 106" fixed da-lite HP 2.4 screen that sits 12' from back wall. I know the HP screen is a little much so I'll just use the projector in econo mode. I have never owned a DLP projector before, is it better to place a few inches above the screen or if I can would center screen be better?


Thanks,


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dolphinc*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9000#post_24772058
> 
> 
> Noob question but you mean 2" above the TOP of the screen not above center screen? I am considering getting this projector. I have a 106" fixed da-lite HP 2.4 screen that sits 12' from back wall. I know the HP screen is a little much so I'll just use the projector in econo mode. I have never owned a DLP projector before, is it better to place a few inches above the screen or if I can would center screen be better?
> 
> 
> Thanks,


This projector must be placed about 2" to 4" above the top of the screen. Not the center of the screen. This is typical for most projectors with no lens shift or extremely limited lens shift to be above the top of the screen and upside down when ceiling mounted. If table mounted, it must be about 2"-4" below the bottom edge of the screen.


The 'screen' being the white projection material, not the frame around the screen.


I run the W1070 on a 1.3 gain screen that is 161" diagonal in low power mode, yeah I would say the HP screen is likely to be a bit much.


----------



## dolphinc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9000#post_24772387
> 
> 
> This projector must be placed about 2" to 4" above the top of the screen. Not the center of the screen. This is typical for most projectors with no lens shift or extremely limited lens shift to be above the top of the screen and upside down when ceiling mounted. If table mounted, it must be about 2"-4" below the bottom edge of the screen.
> 
> 
> The 'screen' being the white projection material, not the frame around the screen.
> 
> 
> I run the W1070 on a 1.3 gain screen that is 161" diagonal in low power mode, yeah I would say the HP screen is likely to be a bit much.



Got it, Thanks. Just ordered it with a ceiling mount for delivery tomorrow. I know what I will be doing this weekend.


----------



## brilong


Has anyone built a hushbox for their W1070?  Do you have any photos or designs you could share?  I was sitting under the projector last night watching a typical drama (instead of sci-fi) and during the dialog I could easily hear the fan noise above me.  I'm hoping a limited hushbox (without running HVAC supply and return lines) would be sufficient.

 

By the way, thanks for the previous tips.  I've not yet taken pictures of my setup, but I've got the new W1070 ceiling mounted with the included mount and added a new Yamaha RX-V775 receiver to switch between my two HDMI sources (PS3, AT&T UVerse).  I built a speaker stand for my left-front and painted it flat black so I could locate the left-front near my closet door frame.  The left and right fronts are now equidistant from the "screen" which is still just a painted wall (nothing special).  The image is currently about 100" diagonal and I need to move the light switch shown in previous photos should I want to increase the screen size at all.


----------



## LFM2

I think it will be difficult to build a hushbox for this projector. I tried based on my design that was used with a Sharp XV9000 for 10 years. Every effort had the projector overheating and shutting off in a couple of hours. After the third time I gave up as I knew eventually the chip would be damaged. I was less concerned about noise than dust getting into the light path. I was circulating air that was being filtered by furnace filters. If anyone has been successful; I would love to hear about it.


----------



## vagos1103gr1

Thanks for the reply, right now my setup is a yamaha receiver pass thought my source of movies ( my laptop ) form the output to this splitter ( http://www.amazon.com/Sewell-Direct-SW-23500-HDMI-Splitter/dp/B007WR0CHU/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1401406002&sr=8-8&keywords=1x2+hdmi+splitter ), with my video processing and the pj and my 3d tv. Everything is working but sometimes I have to unplug the splitter and to plug it again. I don't know about the quality of the sound if downgrade it the splitter. This splitter that you recommend me is little pricey and the monoprice doesn't have free shipping. Do you think I can negotiate with something cheaper?

And what about this ( http://www.amazon.com/J-Tech-Digital-JTD0102-4K-Resolution/dp/B00CUMJRLY/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1401406002&sr=8-13&keywords=1x2+hdmi+splitter )

Thank you


----------



## IM1THE2KING3

First post on mobile also please forgive me if this has been discussed before as this is a huge thread.

Just got my projector tonight. Our first ever projector and plugged it into the laptop to check it out.

I adjusted nothing and had it on a smooth surface.

I played 12min into a movie and felt like a lot of heat was coming from it. I touched it and Damn scorching hot! I instantly turned it off. Ran to the garage to find my temp gun took me about 5min came up and shot it and it read 150 deg. F


Advice, ideas, defective?


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IM1THE2KING3*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9000#post_24773652
> 
> 
> First post on mobile also please forgive me if this has been discussed before as this is a huge thread.
> 
> Just got my projector tonight. Our first ever projector and plugged it into the laptop to check it out.
> 
> I adjusted nothing and had it on a smooth surface.
> 
> I played 12min into a movie and felt like a lot of heat was coming from it. I touched it and Damn scorching hot! I instantly turned it off. Ran to the garage to find my temp gun took me about 5min came up and shot it and it read 150 deg. F
> 
> 
> Advice, ideas, defective?


It's a several hundred degree lamp in there, yeah things get very hot. I wouldn't worry about it at all, but make sure you keep your receipt just in case something is wrong, that's what warranties are for. But, the projector has overheating sensors inside. Really, the projector should let you know if it overheats and will shut down. Make sure you keep good airflow around it.


----------



## bluer101

Yep, it get pretty hot. I used mine on a box or floor when first testing and it was very hot. Now that it's mounted to the ceiling I think it's not as bad. The next time I will see what temp it is.


----------



## dolphinc

I know its somewhere within these pages but has anyone found cost effective 3D glasses that work well with this projector? Thanks.


----------



## rwestley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dolphinc*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9000#post_24774582
> 
> 
> I know its somewhere within these pages but has anyone found cost effective 3D glasses that work well with this projector? Thanks.



Check out the 3D display thread on the forum.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1448720/benq-w1070-144hz-compatible-dlp-link-3d-glasses


----------



## IM1THE2KING3


Thank you guys for the replies. I will keep my eyes on the temps and report back. 12min into a movie and it was already so hot had me worried...

Definitely keeping the receipt.

Hope to mount it to the ceiling soon. Hot air rises, but it will have exceptional ventilation in the air.

 

Anyone happen to know what is considered an acceptable ~ operating temp?

 

TIA!


----------



## hawnr6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brilong*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9000#post_24772443
> 
> 
> Has anyone built a hushbox for their W1070?  Do you have any photos or designs you could share?  I was sitting under the projector last night watching a typical drama (instead of sci-fi) and during the dialog I could easily hear the fan noise above me.  I'm hoping a limited hushbox (without running HVAC supply and return lines) would be sufficient.
> 
> 
> By the way, thanks for the previous tips.  I've not yet taken pictures of my setup, but I've got the new W1070 ceiling mounted with the included mount and added a new Yamaha RX-V775 receiver to switch between my two HDMI sources (PS3, AT&T UVerse).  I built a speaker stand for my left-front and painted it flat black so I could locate the left-front near my closet door frame.  The left and right fronts are now equidistant from the "screen" which is still just a painted wall (nothing special).  The image is currently about 100" diagonal and I need to move the light switch shown in previous photos should I want to increase the screen size at all.



Try running it on ECO mode if you havent done so already.. much quieter than both normal and smart eco mode.


----------



## eric3316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/8970#post_24766001
> 
> 
> Quick question guys.... How far away should I be sitting from a 125 inch (diagonal) screen ?
> 
> 
> 
> According to some calculators I've seen, I should be at least 12 1/2 feet from eyeballs to screen. Does that seem accurate ?


I know people have addressed this but in my opinion the content you will be watching should also be taken into account. I sit around 9 - 9.5' from my 100" screen. Cable TV can look pretty bad with this size and distance. When I stand in the room next to where the projector is and view the screen you do not see all the bad qualities of the picture that you see up close from all the compression that cable companies due to the signal and I am using Direct TV which is suppose to be one of the best.


Watching a blue ray at this same distance looks great or even Netflix. Since I do watch a lot of cable TV from my seating distance I would not go larger then 100". If I was doing strictly blu ray and Netflix viewing I think I would be able to push it a little more even.


At the 9.5 feet I sit from my 65" plasma, I do not see all the bad qualities of the picture from Direct TV. So what you view plays a lot to do with distance. Recommended distances are assuming you are viewing the best quality picture you can. On my plasma. I can put on an SD channel from cable that you wouldn't be able to bear looking at for more then 1 minute at 9.5 feet but move back around 15-16ft and it looks the same as an HD channel. You cannot see any of the pictures shortcomings at that distance with that size panel.


----------



## Anthony1

So, obviously with this projector being able to do 3D, and this being my first 3D capable projector, I really want to check it out and see how it is. Only thing is, in my projector room, my AVR is an older AVR that isn't compatible with 3D stuff.


So, that means, that if I wanted to watch a 3D Blu Ray, from my Sony BDP-S5100 blu ray player, I would need to run the hdmi out on the blu ray player directly to the W1070, and I'd have to use coaxial or optical digital outs from the S5100 to my older receiver for the sound. Of course that means no lossless 7.1 or whatever. Now, I remember back to when 3D first came on the scene, and people were running into this problem. There were various ways of getting around this issue, but it required a bunch of different switch boxes and stuff. It was pretty complicated.


Now that we are like 4 or 5 years removed from the whole 3D craze (that didn't really take hold), is there an easy, relatively cheap way for me to get around this without having to buy a brand new AVR for that room ?


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9000#post_24778623
> 
> 
> So, obviously with this projector being able to do 3D, and this being my first 3D capable projector, I really want to check it out and see how it is. Only thing is, in my projector room, my AVR is an older AVR that isn't compatible with 3D stuff.
> 
> 
> So, that means, that if I wanted to watch a 3D Blu Ray, from my Sony BDP-S5100 blu ray player, I would need to run the hdmi out on the blu ray player directly to the W1070, and I'd have to use coaxial or optical digital outs from the S5100 to my older receiver for the sound. Of course that means no lossless 7.1 or whatever. Now, I remember back to when 3D first came on the scene, and people were running into this problem. There were various ways of getting around this issue, but it required a bunch of different switch boxes and stuff. It was pretty complicated.
> 
> 
> Now that we are like 4 or 5 years removed from the whole 3D craze (that didn't really take hold), is there an easy, relatively cheap way for me to get around this without having to buy a brand new AVR for that room ?



First thing's first: using your current AVR, try running a 3D signal/bluray to your projector and check if the projector doesn't detect the source as 3D. I've seen cases of older AVR's that actually do pass through 3D (despite no mention of it). It tends to be a HDMI-bandwidth limitation; so it won't affect all AVR's that don't explicitly 'support' 3D.

If the projector successfully switches to 3D mode, then you're in luck.


If it doesn't, then yeah - the simplest solution (and probably cheapest) is what you've already suggested: ie, use the optical output on your player (to the AVR) to handle sound and use direct HDMI to do video.


----------



## pd555

Has anyone had their picture settings reset themselves to default? I had mine set just how I liked them on User 1 but then noticed they had reset to default. Very annoying. I hadn't even unplugged it.


Anyway to stop this from happening?


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pd555*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9000_60#post_24779015
> 
> 
> Has anyone had their picture settings reset themselves to default? I had mine set just how I liked them on User 1 but then noticed they had reset to default. Very annoying. I hadn't even unplugged it.
> 
> 
> Anyway to stop this from happening?



I dint know if this is the issue but, every input has its own setting memory. Plus besides the input so does 3d mode. If you changed to anyone of these combinations then it will show the default user 1 in that input or mode.


----------



## pd555

Yes, you are right. I had been using HDMI 2 randomly but today switched to HDMI 1. So that must be it. Good thinking


----------



## ellisr63

I have not had that problem at all but I only use one HDMI input and 1 for pc.


----------



## filtor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9000#post_24778623
> 
> 
> So, obviously with this projector being able to do 3D, and this being my first 3D capable projector, I really want to check it out and see how it is. Only thing is, in my projector room, my AVR is an older AVR that isn't compatible with 3D stuff.
> 
> 
> So, that means, that if I wanted to watch a 3D Blu Ray, from my Sony BDP-S5100 blu ray player, I would need to run the hdmi out on the blu ray player directly to the W1070, and I'd have to use coaxial or optical digital outs from the S5100 to my older receiver for the sound. Of course that means no lossless 7.1 or whatever. Now, I remember back to when 3D first came on the scene, and people were running into this problem. There were various ways of getting around this issue, but it required a bunch of different switch boxes and stuff. It was pretty complicated.
> 
> 
> Now that we are like 4 or 5 years removed from the whole 3D craze (that didn't really take hold), is there an easy, relatively cheap way for me to get around this without having to buy a brand new AVR for that room ?



You could get a powered HDMI splitter and run one to the 1070 and one to your AVR. Much less expensive than buying a new receiver.


----------



## eric3316

Anyone know where you go to register this projector?


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filtor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9000#post_24780669
> 
> 
> You could get a powered HDMI splitter and run one to the 1070 and one to your AVR. Much less expensive than buying a new receiver.



I'm wondering if Anthony's original suggestion of just using a straight optical connection doesn't make a bit more sense in this case...


The reason being that an older receiver is not likely to support lossless formats to begin with ie DTS-MA or Dolby TrueHD (older AVR's tend only to support straight DTS or Dolby Digital - both of which can already generally be transmitted - ie, bitstreamed - via a straight Optical connection.)


In this case, adding extra powered hardware in the form of a splitter may not be necessary: Optical is a digital transport and isn't susceptible to line loss; so it'd sound as good. In both cases, we're splitting the Audio and Video signals and sending them separately.


Of course if the only alternative was analog line-level audio (with optical being out the question)... Well, a splitter is the way to go for sure.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9000#post_24781398
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if Anthony's original suggestion of just using a straight optical connection doesn't make a bit more sense in this case...
> 
> 
> The reason being that an older receiver is not likely to support lossless formats to begin with ie DTS-MA or Dolby TrueHD (older AVR's tend only to support straight DTS or Dolby Digital - both of which can already generally be transmitted - ie, bitstreamed - via a straight Optical connection.)
> 
> 
> In this case, adding extra powered hardware in the form of a splitter may not be necessary: Optical is a digital transport and isn't susceptible to line loss; so it'd sound as good. In both cases, we're splitting the Audio and Video signals and sending them separately.
> 
> 
> Of course if the only alternative was analog line-level audio (with optical being out the question)... Well, a splitter is the way to go for sure.


Actually, there are other issues here that run across the board.


1. HDMI splitters use highest common denominator with audio formats. Since the W1070 has audio connectivity, it will force player audio to stereo, and this may not be defeatable due to EDID.

2. It is also possible, that because the receiver wouldn't handle the 3D formats, that the EDID would force 1080p or 1080i as the only acceptable resolution, once again due to EDID issues.

3. It certainly was possible for HDMI 1.3 receivers to handle high bitrate audio, but it was typically decoded as PCM from the receiver, not bitstream HD codecs, but already decoded by the player. Since most players do this, it is possible the receiver could handle HD audio just fine...


But, because of numbers 1 & 2 it is very unlikely that a HDMI splitter would be the proper solution to achieve the goal. I would think the best that could be expected would be digital optical/coaxial along with a HDMI directly to the receiver.


The solution, 5 years down the road, is the same as it was when 3D came out. Either roll with a 3D capable A/V receiver, or get a BD player with 2 HDMI outputs, or with analog outputs to handle audio on one side and the video to the projector connection on the other HDMI output.


----------



## EugF

Some of the Internals of the projector:

https://plus.google.com/photos/118085649901407209777/albums/6020030455648942289 




 



Also I'm thinking how to mak it a dust proof...



---

This would be a nice speaker for a replacement:

https://www.parts-express.com/hiwave-bmr12-compact-2-full-range-square-speaker-12w-8-ohm--299-208


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EugF*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9000#post_24781937
> 
> 
> Some of the Internals of the projector:
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/118085649901407209777/albums/6020030455648942289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I'm thinking how to mak it a dust proof...



Nice - thanks for sharing that gallery! I see you got the optical block out: I wonder what the best way to clean dust that's settled inside it is... Any openings to insert a q-tip for cleaning the mirror/lens surfaces? (Can't see from the photos...). Or would it have to be disassembled?


In the interim, whenever we do serious cleaning of our room, I've 'fabricated' a dust cover by cutting a slit in top of the dust protector that the projector comes packaged in:
 


...since my last set of dust issues occurred on the day of a spring clean.


----------



## chmcke01

I have not seen this particular question asked....so I apologize if it has already been covered.


Since getting the projector we watch about half on the TV and half on the projector, almost exclusively from the PS3. The problem is that means having to frequently unhook the HDMI going to the PS3 to swap between them. Is there an HDMI splitter that will let me take one source and send it to two displays? It seems like most splitters just allow two devices to share one HDMI port.


Audio isn't an issue, I just run that from the PS3 to my older receiver (that does not have HDMI) using an optical cable.


Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## chmcke01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chmcke01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9030#post_24782517
> 
> 
> I have not seen this particular question asked....so I apologize if it has already been covered.
> 
> 
> Since getting the projector we watch about half on the TV and half on the projector, almost exclusively from the PS3. The problem is that means having to frequently unhook the HDMI going to the PS3 to swap between them. Is there an HDMI splitter that will let me take one source and send it to two displays? It seems like most splitters just allow two devices to share one HDMI port.
> 
> 
> Audio isn't an issue, I just run that from the PS3 to my older receiver (that does not have HDMI) using an optical cable.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions!



Nevermind, I found some after a quick Google search. It seems like there are some HDMI 1.3 splitters and for a little bit more money you can get an HDMI 1.4 splitter. As far as I can tell, the only reason I would need to get the 1.4 is for 3D...is that correct?


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chmcke01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9030#post_24782602
> 
> 
> It seems like there are some HDMI 1.3 splitters and for a little bit more money you can get an HDMI 1.4 splitter. As far as I can tell, the only reason I would need to get the 1.4 is for 3D...is that correct?



Denon has an excellent article on the capabilities of the various HDMI versions:
http://denon.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/192/~/differences-between-hdmi-versions-1.1,-1.2,-1.3a,-and-1.4a%3F 


But yes, HD frame-packed 3D support (which will play nicely with your PS3) is the one that'll likely matter most.


----------



## bori

I have an onkyo 805 receiver. Would this receiver be able to pass through the 3d signal?


----------



## Boomassiv


I have a question for those with ceiling mounts.  My room will have a fairly good amount of pressure due to subs so I was wondering do you install your ceiling mounts to studs?  Sorry if this is odd question for this thread....it is a w1070 I am mounting


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9030#post_24782840
> 
> 
> I have an onkyo 805 receiver. Would this receiver be able to pass through the 3d signal?



Nope, not 1.4 compliant.


----------



## filtor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Boomassiv*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9030#post_24782866
> 
> 
> I have a question for those with ceiling mounts.  My room will have a fairly good amount of pressure due to subs so I was wondering do you install your ceiling mounts to studs?  Sorry if this is odd question for this thread....it is a w1070 I am mounting



I would if at all possible.... but I had to mount mine between due to only location available for screen vs projector centering and used 'wall hog' anchors and it's still up there.


----------



## bluer101

I use mine with a digital cable instead of hdmi for sound. Remember that the DD and DTS on blu ray is at a higher bitrate than a DVD. It's way better that the DVD audio. From what I have heard that going from dts DVD to dts bluray is a big difference. But going from bluray dts to bluray dts ma is very little. Until I upgrade my Denon 3806 to a newer Denon I'm fine with the digital cable for now.


----------



## chmcke01

 http://www.amazon.com/HD-102-Powered-Splitter-Certified-Support/dp/B005HXFARS/ref=cm_srch_res_rtr_4 


This one says it is 1.3 and 3D compliant? I read through all of the reviews that mentioned 3D and about half said it worked and about half said it didn't. What does anyone think of this splitter for my needs?


Or would I be better off getting this one?:

http://www.amazon.com/HDS-102-Powered-Certified-Splitter-Resolutions/dp/B00F5R9TNM/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1401662082&sr=1-1&keywords=hdmi+1.4+splitter 


We currently don't own any 3D glasses or movies, but we want to leave that option open for the future. Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9030#post_24782877
> 
> 
> Nope, not 1.4 compliant.



Is it possible to send the video signal directly to projector then send just optical to receiver in order to get 3d? Or is this player a better option? I don't want to upgrade receiver because it's been great to me.


Panasonic DMP-BDT310 Integrated-Wi-Fi 3D Blu-ray DVD Player (2011 Model) by Panasonic http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LNOSQO/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_gc9Itb1EXJBEF


----------



## Boomassiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filtor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9030#post_24782961
> 
> 
> 
> I would if at all possible.... but I had to mount mine between due to only location available for screen vs projector centering and used 'wall hog' anchors and it's still up there.


Ok thanks.  I was looking at some of the pics form this thread and got some ideas also.


----------



## chmcke01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chmcke01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9030#post_24783005
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/HD-102-Powered-Splitter-Certified-Support/dp/B005HXFARS/ref=cm_srch_res_rtr_4
> 
> 
> This one says it is 1.3 and 3D compliant? I read through all of the reviews that mentioned 3D and about half said it worked and about half said it didn't. What does anyone think of this splitter for my needs?
> 
> 
> Or would I be better off getting this one?:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/HDS-102-Powered-Certified-Splitter-Resolutions/dp/B00F5R9TNM/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1401662082&sr=1-1&keywords=hdmi+1.4+splitter
> 
> 
> We currently don't own any 3D glasses or movies, but we want to leave that option open for the future. Thanks in advance for any advice!



Or maybe this one?

http://www.amazon.com/ViewHD-HDMI-Bi-Directional-Switcher-VHD-AB/dp/B00I862SE4/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1401671983&sr=1-3&keywords=hdmi+splitter 


Does anyone have one of these or something similar in this price range that they would recommend?


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9000_60#post_24783075
> 
> 
> Is it possible to send the video signal directly to projector then send just optical to receiver in order to get 3d? Or is this player a better option? I don't want to upgrade receiver because it's been great to me.
> 
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BDT310 Integrated-Wi-Fi 3D Blu-ray DVD Player (2011 Model) by Panasonic http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LNOSQO/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_gc9Itb1EXJBEF



This is what I do with mine. Right now I have a Sony 3D blu ray player sending hdmi audio and video directly to the W1070. Then have the optical sending audio to my Denon receiver. Soon I will be getting the Oppo 103D to replace my Sony.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9030#post_24783163
> 
> 
> This is what I do with mine. Right now I have a Sony 3D blu ray player sending hdmi audio and video directly to the W1070. Then have the optical sending audio to my Denon receiver. Soon I will be getting the Oppo 103D to replace my Sony.



So you are not sending the HDMI to your receiver just the optical of the Sony player?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Boomassiv*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9030#post_24783110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filtor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9030#post_24782961
> 
> 
> I would if at all possible.... but I had to mount mine between due to only location available for screen vs projector centering and used 'wall hog' anchors and it's still up there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks.  I was looking at some of the pics form this thread and got some ideas also.
Click to expand...


I don't have studs in the right place for mine either, my projector is hanging literally above my head right now with a twelve foot metal pipe extension too. Hope it doesn't fall! I tried pulling it a bit when I first installed it, I think it'll be okay, but who knows. I'm thinking of putting in some extra hooks along the ceiling for the wires, to keep it up just in case the main mount bolts give out.


Apparently the vertical tension of these screws can support 77 pounds even without being in studs.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9030#post_24783163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9000_60#post_24783075
> 
> 
> Is it possible to send the video signal directly to projector then send just optical to receiver in order to get 3d? Or is this player a better option? I don't want to upgrade receiver because it's been great to me.
> 
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BDT310 Integrated-Wi-Fi 3D Blu-ray DVD Player (2011 Model) by Panasonic http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LNOSQO/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_gc9Itb1EXJBEF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I do with mine. Right now I have a Sony 3D blu ray player sending hdmi audio and video directly to the W1070. Then have the optical sending audio to my Denon receiver. Soon I will be getting the Oppo 103D to replace my Sony.
Click to expand...


Optical can't do 7.1 though, and it can't even send full range 5.1. It's all matrixed into 2 channels.


----------



## EugF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9030#post_24782020
> 
> 
> Nice - thanks for sharing that gallery! I see you got the optical block out: I wonder what the best way to clean dust that's settled inside it is... Any openings to insert a q-tip for cleaning the mirror/lens surfaces? (Can't see from the photos...). Or would it have to be disassembled?
> 
> 
> In the interim, whenever we do serious cleaning of our room, I've 'fabricated' a dust cover by cutting a slit in top of the dust protector that the projector comes packaged in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...since my last set of dust issues occurred on the day of a spring clean.



It takes about an hour or so to pull it apart in slow pace it is also very hard to break something inside. Just remember to keep an order of all screws, don't mix them in one pile, as most of them are different sizes and shapes!!!


I did not disassemble the optical block, as for now i don't have that much dust to clean. But it is not that complicated either, very simple... Just follow the service manual as a guide, refer to page 83 and use your common sense for the rest. Remember to keep your screws in a right order!!! You also may take photos or video while you pulling it apart that will also help you to put things back in place.

https://yadi.sk/d/1QUIrM_P3prT0 

 





Tools you may need for cleaning:
 



For making it a dust proof, the best way to make an insert on a side of a intake fan either a small net in several layers or just a filter from LCD projectors. I think net would give a better airflow.

 


Dust filter: 
 


Also by putting some extra foam around the lens from inside you can stop the light leak!!! it is very easy to do.

It will help with the following light leak problem:

   






For the filter you may use your wife's leggings, just stretch it out nicely and attach it with a hot glue from inside across the left panel (the one with the speaker).


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EugF*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9000#post_24781937
> 
> 
> Some of the Internals of the projector:
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/118085649901407209777/albums/6020030455648942289


These are some of the most detailed photos I've ever seen and really are a useful piece of information for those who may be considering going through the process.


If you do it again, if you take a video with that level of detail it would be just flat out awesome.


Great work and much appreciation!

Thanks.


----------



## lsdec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chmcke01*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9030#post_24783124
> 
> 
> Or maybe this one?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/ViewHD-HDMI-Bi-Directional-Switcher-VHD-AB/dp/B00I862SE4/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1401671983&sr=1-3&keywords=hdmi+splitter
> 
> 
> Does anyone have one of these or something similar in this price range that they would recommend?



I bought one from amazon.com and it works great. I have zero problems with mine...


This is the one I bought: http://www.amazon.com/CNE86960-HDMI-Splitter-Amplifier-Display/dp/B0015YRMXI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1401728437&sr=8-1&keywords=1+in+2+out+hdmi+splitter 


The only thing is I can no longer use CEC to control my TV volume with my Directv remote. No biggie.


----------



## HorrorScope

Hello,


It maybe that time again for me... My Mits HC3000 is finally displaying a warning about bulb replacement. I bought it 6 or so years ago, been a great 720P projector for me.


My history is a Sanyo ($1200) around 2003 (LCD) then to the HC3000 ($800) (DLP). I do notice slight rainbows in the HC3000 but nothing troubling. I had a great upgrade experience overall, black levels trounced the ole Sanyo, which imo that projector degraded quickly, however a friend of mine is still using that even and hell it's not that bad.


Now I'm doing a quick search this evening and see the Epson 2030 on the LCD end vs the BenQ W1070 on the DLP end around the easy to decide $850 range. (Cheapest 70" LCD is around $1700 I gathered on a quick search)


Screen size will be between 90" to 100" (10' throw). Have a theater room so I can go dark at any time, however running with a lights on would be just fine with me.


So the questions I have are:


Epson 2030 LCD vs BenQ W1070 DLP Black Levels? Contrast?


Really that is about it, they both look plenty bright from where I'm coming from 1080P vs 720P in a projector will be a nice bump. I do see the Epson replacement bulbs at $100, that's sweet. However my history is showing I'm buying a new projector vs replacing lamps. (I do see I can get an after market for the HC3000 for under $100).


I feed in a BR player, 360 and HTPC.


If there is any other insight to know beyond just black levels worth noting, let me know and I'll owe ya one.


Thanks.


----------



## eric3316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HorrorScope*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9030#post_24787002
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> It maybe that time again for me... My Mits HC3000 is finally displaying a warning about bulb replacement. I bought it 6 or so years ago, been a great 720P projector for me.
> 
> 
> My history is a Sanyo ($1200) around 2003 (LCD) then to the HC3000 ($800) (DLP). I do notice slight rainbows in the HC3000 but nothing troubling. I had a great upgrade experience overall, black levels trounced the ole Sanyo, which imo that projector degraded quickly, however a friend of mine is still using that even and hell it's not that bad.
> 
> 
> Now I'm doing a quick search this evening and see the Epson 2030 on the LCD end vs the BenQ W1070 on the DLP end around the easy to decide $850 range. (Cheapest 70" LCD is around $1700 I gathered on a quick search)
> 
> 
> Screen size will be between 90" to 100" (10' throw). Have a theater room so I can go dark at any time, however running with a lights on would be just fine with me.
> 
> 
> So the questions I have are:
> 
> 
> Epson 2030 LCD vs BenQ W1070 DLP Black Levels? Contrast?
> 
> 
> Really that is about it, they both look plenty bright from where I'm coming from 1080P vs 720P in a projector will be a nice bump. I do see the Epson replacement bulbs at $100, that's sweet. However my history is showing I'm buying a new projector vs replacing lamps. (I do see I can get an after market for the HC3000 for under $100).
> 
> 
> I feed in a BR player, 360 and HTPC.
> 
> 
> If there is any other insight to know beyond just black levels worth noting, let me know and I'll owe ya one.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


I will tell you that the black levels on the W1070 are not that impressive but you know what, who cares. The picture on the W1070 is just overall impressive. It offers greatly saturated, accurate colors with a very cinema type look.


My other display is a 65VT60 Panasonic plasma so I am very aware of what great black levels look like but I have yet to feel shorted on the overall pq of the W1070.


----------



## CheYC

If you're used to looking at an LED/LCD or similar type TV, you shouldn't be bothered with the black level. If you're used to looking at a quality plasma like the above user stated and like I was initially, you might notice those unimpressive blacks a little more. Before my ST50 broke I had a hard time accepting the blacks on the 1070, then it broke I was stuck with watching an 8 year old plasma and after a while the blacks stopped bothering me. Outside of that the picture is stunning. Either way, it will be better than your old HC3000


----------



## eric3316

After every night I watch on this projector I always feel like I want to come into this thread and say how awesome it is. Lol


----------



## Movie78


Can't wait!

 

UPS just delivered my and i am still at work...

 

I can't even work no more...

 

I want to go home and set it up..


----------



## dolphinc

I set mine up a few days ago and I must admit it throws one hell of a nice picture. I'm not a black fanatic, I like a POP, sharp image and this projector delivers. This is my 5th projector and so far my all-around favorite. All my other projectors were LCD and none were even close in sharpness to this DLP. I figured the placement out after a few errors and have it nicely mounted about 3 inches above the screen 9' back. Now the speaker hunt begins!


----------



## eric3316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Movie78*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9030#post_24789295
> 
> 
> Can't wait!
> 
> 
> UPS just delivered my and i am still at work...
> 
> 
> I can't even work no more...
> 
> 
> I want to go home and set it up..


So it did eventually ship out from BenQ or did you purchase somewhere else?


----------



## bighvy76

  saw this on ebay. Thought it was a bit steep lol


----------



## Movie78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eric3316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9030#post_24789561
> 
> 
> 
> So it did eventually ship out from BenQ or did you purchase somewhere else?


Bought a new one from Newegg

 

Does anyone know how to make the SBS 3D working?


----------



## filtor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Movie78*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9030#post_24790397
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a new one from Newegg
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to make the SBS 3D working?



When it's fed a SBS signal you'll see two images on the screen - side by side - then hit the 3D button on the remote and arrow to SBS and hit enter. Voila ... oh yea ... make sure you're wearing DLP link 3D glasses and that they are turned on.


----------



## Movie78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filtor*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9030#post_24790549
> 
> 
> 
> When it's fed a SBS signal you'll see two images on the screen - side by side - then hit the 3D button on the remote and arrow to SBS and hit enter. Voila ... oh yea ... make sure you're wearing DLP link 3D glasses and that they are turned on.


I am using htpc running xbmc and some reason I see the SBS image but  on the 3D menu the side by side is greyout...


----------



## filtor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Movie78*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9060#post_24790639
> 
> 
> 
> I am using htpc running xbmc and some reason I see the SBS image but  on the 3D menu the side by side is greyout...



Make sure your resolution is one of the acceptable types and refresh rates. Not sure what they all are off the top of my head .. do a search. Wrong resolution is likely why the PJ is not seeing it .. or insufficient HDMI cable maybe? For a quick test try Windows Media Player or VLC - could be a setting in XBMC.. just a few ideas. But would try another player first if your resolution is correct.


----------



## TLJester

Firmware 1.08 fixed that i think. You can run most resolutions and get SBS

Before you were limited to 1080i (30hz)


----------



## Movie78


I am on firmware 1.08 and my XBMC is outputting 1080P.

 

Not sure why on OU in always on and SBS (side by side) is grey out..

 

Are you using XBMC and what is your configuration?


----------



## silvertc


Hi all - I just purchased a Benq W1070 and am having video quality issues with my Panasonic SA-BTT370 home theater receiver. When connected via HDMI to the W1070, the image has a heavy green tint and is very snowy/staticy - like old school bunny ear antenna tv quality static. I spent hours yesterday searching and have found almost no similar issues. I've tried the following:

 

- Shaved a bit of plastic off terminal of HDMI connector to try to get it to seat better - didnt help. Same issue with three different HDMI cables i have tried so far

 

- Tried different sources - same HDMI cables with XBOX 360 connected directly to W1070 shows perfect video - no static or green tint. So it isnt the projector...

 

- Tried different TVs - same HDMI cables from Panasonic SA BTT370 to my HDTV - perfect image quality on the HDTV. So it isn't the Panasonic....

 

- I've played with the output video settings on the Panasonic - switched to RGB from Y CB Cr...this improved the color a bit, but did not get rid of the static & green tint.

 

A few other notes. For the first couple hours I was setting this projector up, I could not get ANY signal from the panasonic - it would bounce between "Signal Searching" and "Signal Detect", but stay on a black screen. I think I finally actually first got the staticy green video when I switched the "Tru Color" setting on the panasonic from "Auto" to "Off". Also, so far I am only able to get this video image when the Panasonic is connected to HDMI 1 on the projector. When connected to HDMI 2, it does the "Signal Searching/Detect" cycle thing that it had previously been doing on the HDMI 1 port.

 

Also - W1070 has the 1.08 firmware, and I did update the panasonic to its latest firmware last night.

 

This is frustrating - if anyone has any ideas that I can try I'm all ears!! Thanks in advance.


----------



## eric3316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silvertc*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9060#post_24791514
> 
> 
> Hi all - I just purchased a Benq W1070 and am having video quality issues with my Panasonic SA-BTT370 home theater receiver. When connected via HDMI to the W1070, the image has a heavy green tint and is very snowy/staticy - like old school bunny ear antenna tv quality static. I spent hours yesterday searching and have found almost no similar issues. I've tried the following:
> 
> 
> - Shaved a bit of plastic off terminal of HDMI connector to try to get it to seat better - didnt help. Same issue with three different HDMI cables i have tried so far
> 
> 
> - Tried different sources - same HDMI cables with XBOX 360 connected directly to W1070 shows perfect video - no static or green tint. So it isnt the projector...
> 
> 
> - Tried different TVs - same HDMI cables from Panasonic SA BTT370 to my HDTV - perfect image quality on the HDTV. So it isn't the Panasonic....
> 
> 
> - I've played with the output video settings on the Panasonic - switched to RGB from Y CB Cr...this improved the color a bit, but did not get rid of the static & green tint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few other notes. For the first couple hours I was setting this projector up, I could not get ANY signal from the panasonic - it would bounce between "Signal Searching" and "Signal Detect", but stay on a black screen. I think I finally actually first got the staticy green video when I switched the "Tru Color" setting on the panasonic from "Auto" to "Off". Also, so far I am only able to get this video image when the Panasonic is connected to HDMI 1 on the projector. When connected to HDMI 2, it does the "Signal Searching/Detect" cycle thing that it had previously been doing on the HDMI 1 port.
> 
> 
> Also - W1070 has the 1.08 firmware, and I did update the panasonic to its latest firmware last night.
> 
> 
> This is frustrating - if anyone has any ideas that I can try I'm all ears!! Thanks in advance.


What happens to the signal if you go directly into the W1070 and skip the receiver? You want to make sure the issue is not with the actual projector inputs and it lies from the receiver to the projector.


----------



## silvertc


When I connected my xbox 360 directly to the projector, the image was perfect. I was using the same HDMI cables that I had used between the receiver and the projector. On the other hand, if I try to route the 360 through the receiver to the projector, I get that same static/greenish version of the image. So I feel like its definitely something between the receiver and the projector.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silvertc*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9060#post_24791727
> 
> 
> When I connected my xbox 360 directly to the projector, the image was perfect. I was using the same HDMI cables that I had used between the receiver and the projector. On the other hand, if I try to route the 360 through the receiver to the projector, I get that same static/greenish version of the image. So I feel like its definitely something between the receiver and the projector.


Ignoring the external source, does the menu of the Panasonic show up properly on the projector?


If not, then it's between the HTiB kit and the projector.


The only real options you have are described on page 39 of the manual:

http://service.us.panasonic.com/OPERMANPDF/SCBTT770.PDF 


I would look at the HDMI COLOR MODE first. I would also lower resolution if you can (1080i or 720p) and would put things in the component video color space instead of the RGB color space if that's possible. Turn off Viera Link.


See what you get.


My initial reaction though is that things are being fed in the RGB color space when the projector wants things in the component color space.


----------



## silvertc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9060#post_24791804
> 
> 
> 
> Ignoring the external source, does the menu of the Panasonic show up properly on the projector?


Nope - the Panasonic has its own title screen where you can select external sources, or navigate to watch a blu ray, etc. This title screen is where the problem first started (when I finally got video signal to show up). The title/menu screen shows up as very staticy and with a very green hue. I have yet to get this title screen to look normal. Any external source routed through the receiver shows the same static/green. Even playing a blu ray in the Panasonic  - the blu ray has the same coloration and static effects.

 

I agree that it seems to have to do with how the colors are being sent between the receiver & projector. I suspect there is a mismatch somewhere. I did briefly try cycling through various resolution/color/video modes last night on the receiver without much luck. Based on your suggestions I will experiment some more with these settings when I get out of work and report back.

 

Thanks!


----------



## SirJMon

Not sure if this has been asked in the 300+ pages but, does this W1070 output 1080p @24fps in 2D? 3D does not interest me so the 2D is what I'm concerned about.


Thanks


----------



## Ftoast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirJMon*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9060#post_24793525
> 
> 
> Not sure if this has been asked in the 300+ pages but, does this W1070 output 1080p @24fps in 2D?
> 
> Thanks


Yes it does, when the source sends it.


----------



## silvertc


No luck - I tried every color setting output on the Panasonic (RGB Standard, RGB Enhanced, Y Cb Cr 4:2:2, & 4:4:4). The two RGB settings provide a fuzzy green screen that is at least clear enough to navigate the Panasonic menus on. The two Y Cb Cr settings provide a screen that is still very fuzzy, but all the colors are very bright without contrast. On those two settings I could barely make out the menu borders let alone any of the words.

 

On the two RGB settings i cycled through multiple resolutions. It actually seemed to change the resolution, but the screen was still very staticy and green. I played with the color temps on the projector to turn down the green a bit which made it a bit more legible but nowhere near clear enough to use.

 

Viera link has been off.

 

I just now tried the PS3 hooked to the projector directly, with the same cables, and it looks beautiful! So its just the Panasonic that doesnt want to cooperate


----------



## brilong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hawnr6*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9000#post_24775530
> 
> 
> 
> Try running it on ECO mode if you havent done so already.. much quieter than both normal and smart eco mode.


Changing from Smart Eco to ECO mode definitely quieted down the fan a noticeable amount, but I'm still hearing it during quiet scenes.  It's distracting to me, but no one else has complained about it yet.  I don't hear it once there is dialog, etc.  I'd like to determine if there's an easy way to absorb some of than fan noise without building a full baffled hushbox.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brilong*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9060_60#post_24793699
> 
> 
> Changing from Smart Eco to ECO mode definitely quieted down the fan a noticeable amount, but I'm still hearing it during quiet scenes.  It's distracting to me, but no one else has complained about it yet.  I don't hear it once there is dialog, etc.  I'd like to determine if there's an easy way to absorb some of than fan noise without building a full baffled hushbox.



I hear it but not to bothered by it anymore.


----------



## bori

What's the refresh rate of this projector? Is it 120hz or 60hz?


----------



## bighvy76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9060#post_24793954
> 
> 
> What's the refresh rate of this projector? Is it 120hz or 60hz?


60hz


----------



## EugF

For anyone who wants smooth frame interpolation just like Benq w1500 you can try SVP:

http://www.svp-team.com 



First, it's free, second - if both Peter Jackson and James Cameron don't think the "soap opera effect" is something bad why should you?










"We are indeed shooting at the higher frame rate. The key thing to understand is that this process requires both shooting and projecting at 48 frames/s, rather than the usual 24 frames/s (The great majority of films have been shot at 24 frames per second since the late 1920s). So the result looks like normal speed, but the image has hugely enhanced clarity and smoothness. Looking at 24 frames every second may seem ok—and we've all seen thousands of films like this over the last 90 years—but there is often quite a lot of blur in each frame, during fast movements and if the camera is moving around quickly, the image can judder or "strobe." Shooting and projecting at 48 frames/s does a lot to get rid of these issues. It looks much more lifelike and it is much easier to watch, especially in 3-D." - Peter Jackson


"3D shows you a window into reality; the higher frame rate takes the glass out of the window" - James Cameron


----------



## CARTmen


I'm sure the things I'm going to ask are answered in the thread but it takes a lot of time to read 9000 posts, so if you guys could answer them to me it would be great.

 

At this moment is this projector the best one at this price range? (in Europe it costs 750€) 

If not, what is the best one?

If I understood it right, in 3D mode it can only do 24p, right? The 3D is smooth? 

And the last one is, if you seat under the projector with an 130inch screen size, will you notice the pixels or the pixel grid?

 

Thanks for the help


----------



## EugF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CARTmen*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9060#post_24794933
> 
> 
> I'm sure the things I'm going to ask are answered in the thread but it takes a lot of time to read 9000 posts, so if you guys could answer them to me it would be great.
> 
> 
> At this moment is this projector the best one at this price range? (in Europe it costs 750€)
> 
> 
> If not, what is the best one?
> 
> 
> If I understood it right, in 3D mode it can only do 24p, right? The 3D is smooth?
> 
> 
> And the last one is, if you seat under the projector with an 130inch screen size, will you notice the pixels or the pixel grid?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help




- Yes it is the best projector value for money. IF you have more money to spare go for JVC 35 


- 3D is very smooth, just today I was testing these 3D goggles so far so good, have no problems at all.


- If you seat under the projector you will not see pixel grid as long as you play 1080P content.


----------



## robdegekste


Hi Guys,

 

This month i'm gonna buy the BenQ W1070 or the W1080ST.

I wanna buy a 133 inch projecting screen with the BenQ. 

 

Have some this setup? What do you think about the light, is this still oke for a 3D movie? Or are you losing too much light with a 133 inch schreen?

 

Rob


----------



## LFM2

silvertc, does the Panasonic have a brilliant color setting? If so, disable it. I had the same symptom and disabling brilliant color in the settings of my Bluray player fixed it.


----------



## Movie78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TLJester*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9060#post_24791338
> 
> 
> Firmware 1.08 fixed that i think. You can run most resolutions and get SBS
> 
> Before you were limited to 1080i (30hz)


I am on Firmware 1.08

 

XBMC is outputing 1080P 60Hz in SBS

 

Base on their BenQ update It State that the fixed that issue.

 


Code:


Firmware 1.08
- Noise improvement / 1080p greenish problem via HDMI/VGA signal.
- Add 3D support timing: 1080p 60Hz SBS

Side by side in the BenQ 3D menu is still grey out.

 

What I am doing wrong or what i'm i missing?


----------



## Auric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Movie78*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9060#post_24795222
> 
> 
> I am on Firmware 1.08
> 
> 
> XBMC is outputing 1080P 60Hz in SBS
> 
> 
> Base on their BenQ update It State that the fixed that issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Firmware 1.08- Noise improvement / 1080p greenish problem via HDMI/VGA signal.- Add 3D support timing: 1080p 60Hz SBS
> 
> 
> Side by side in the BenQ 3D menu is still grey out.
> 
> 
> What I am doing wrong or what i'm i missing?



this 3D Timing set is for PC-Use, so try to simulate a PC, that has got 1080p60 AND RGB


a normal Multimedia Player delivers YUV and not RGB, with the kind of source you will have to use 1080i 50 or 60 for SBS movies.


Here In Europe a few TV channels do broadcast 3D Stuff, and that is always 1080i50 SBS that is here the only legal Source of SBS Movies.


For ripped/cracked/stolen 3D Blurays in 1080p SBS you can use Multimedia Player like the egreat that can convert a SBS Movie into a frame packed Movie


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robdegekste*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9060#post_24794980
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> This month i'm gonna buy the BenQ W1070 or the W1080ST.
> 
> I wanna buy a 133 inch projecting screen with the BenQ.
> 
> 
> Have some this setup? What do you think about the light, is this still oke for a 3D movie? Or are you losing too much light with a 133 inch schreen?
> 
> 
> Rob


Get the W1070 if you can instead of the W1080ST.

3D brightness is going to be fine.

I use my 1070 on a 161" screen with very good results.

If you are buying a screen and have a decent room, getting one with minimal gain (1.3) makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Ear4hire




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9060#post_24796804
> 
> 
> Get the W1070 if you can instead of the W1080ST.
> 
> 3D brightness is going to be fine.
> 
> I use my 1070 on a 161" screen with very good results.
> 
> If you are buying a screen and have a decent room, getting one with minimal gain (1.3) makes a lot of sense.



So why should he get the 1070 over the w1080ST?


----------



## eric3316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ear4hire*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9060#post_24796818
> 
> 
> So why should he get the 1070 over the w1080ST?


Unless you need your projector mounted within a few feet of the screen, why would you need a short throw? Short throw projectors are for people with limited space. If you have the space, their is no advantage to going short throw. It can also be distracting watching with the projector mounted in front of you. A short throw might be good for people who like to use video games that use motion so you won't block the image on the screen when playing.


Otherwise, why bother. The W1070 also has lens shift and while it might only be a few inches of it, I found it to be helpful.


----------



## robdegekste




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9060#post_24796804
> 
> 
> 
> Get the W1070 if you can instead of the W1080ST.
> 
> 3D brightness is going to be fine.
> 
> I use my 1070 on a 161" screen with very good results.
> 
> If you are buying a screen and have a decent room, getting one with minimal gain (1.3) makes a lot of sense.


 

This is my room

 

[URL='http://i60.tinypic.com/wkbaw.jpg%5B/img']http://i60.tinypic.com/wkbaw.jpg[/img[/URL] ]

[img] [URL='http://i61.tinypic.com/t4wdxg.jpg%5B/img']http://i61.tinypic.com/t4wdxg.jpg[/img[/URL] ]


----------



## robdegekste






This is my room for the BenQ. I wanne have it in the left corner with a 133 inch screen


----------



## Ear4hire




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eric3316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9060#post_24796868
> 
> 
> Unless you need your projector mounted within a few feet of the screen, why would you need a short throw? Short throw projectors are for people with limited space. If you have the space, their is no advantage to going short throw. It can also be distracting watching with the projector mounted in front of you. A short throw might be good for people who like to use video games that use motion so you won't block the image on the screen when playing.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, why bother. The W1070 also has lens shift and while it might only be a few inches of it, I found it to be helpful.



Hey now, i was just asking a question there buddy. Don't go and get your av cables in a bunch now lol. But joking aside, the 1080ST is a great projector for the price. I went back and forth when trying to decide to buy the 1070 or its brother the 1080ST. The benifits of lens shift can be negated with a tape measure and a little patience. You are right about it being for limited space applications, but it's not distracting being mounted in front of you. It also keeps heat,noise, and light leakage from behind or straight above your head.


Not trying to start a thread battle just making a point.


----------



## silencio00


Make a Battle!!!!…...

 



 

 

Just joke guys.

 

 

 

I really having hard time to choice between 1070 and 1080 

My room is 3~4 meter. I  gues 1080 is best bet . (?)

 

ps:

 

Whats  ''RGB''   ?  

 

and

 

''RGBRGB'' ?

 

What model has got this option ?

1070? 1080?

 

 

 

Thanks  for the response.

 

Regards,


----------



## Movie78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Auric*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9060#post_24796716
> 
> 
> 
> this 3D Timing set is for PC-Use, so try to simulate a PC, that has got 1080p60 AND RGB
> My XBMC is running from a PC.
> What do you simulate 1080p 60hz and RGB?
> 
> 
> a normal Multimedia Player delivers YUV and not RGB, with the kind of source you will have to use 1080i 50 or 60 for SBS movies.
> 
> 
> Here In Europe a few TV channels do broadcast 3D Stuff, and that is always 1080i50 SBS that is here the only legal Source of SBS Movies.
> 
> 
> For ripped/cracked/stolen 3D Blurays in 1080p SBS you can use Multimedia Player like the egreat that can convert a SBS Movie into a frame packed Movie


----------



## Ear4hire




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robdegekste*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9060#post_24796940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my room for the BenQ. I wanne have it in the left corner with a 133 inch screen



Nice looking room you've got there. So do plan on a fixed screen or a retractable one. Also the white wall are going to reflect a lot of light.


----------



## pd555

Of course 1080ST is nearly double the price of 1070. Well, here in UK anyway. So that makes it an easy choice! (If you have room of course)


----------



## pd555

As you guys have already been so helpful maybe you can answer another question for me.


A slightly weird 3D issue. Without mentioning where I got them I have lots of 3D files. Usually with titles like ...3D Bluray HSBS1080p. They always play with 2 side by side pictures the same. You then set your device to SBS mode to play it. A projector in this case, obviously. One file in particular which is called Frozen 3D Bluray HSBS 1080p DTS x264 doesn't do that. It displays one normal looking picture. Now I recently changed to a new Bluray system so I checked on the old one (now upstairs on a TV) and sure enough it displayed the side by side image as normal. I also randomly checked loads of files on the new system and they display correctly


So, any ideas what is going on? I checked in the LG Bluray player settings. There was something about 3D mode that I set to off. I also tried 24hz mode which made no difference


All help appreciated!


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ear4hire*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9060#post_24796818
> 
> 
> So why should he get the 1070 over the w1080ST?


While the 1070 and 1080 use the same basic engine, the lens makeup for a short throw system is extremely difficult to get right.


Short throw systems have extreme projection angles. The top part of the projection is almost level from the lens, while the bottom part may be over 50 degrees in reference to the lens. So, you are using a great deal of the available lens to get that image on screen. To do this properly not only requires a very well designed lens, it requires a good lens for best results. Also, because of the sharp angle which the image is hitting the screen, the screen must be perfectly flat. A retractable screen that has a 1/2" wave in the material will distort the image by several inches on screen because of this sharp angle of projection.


With a longer throw lens, you use less of the lens material to project through. This also is typically more towards the center of the lens. It produces a sharper image, and tends to be a bit higher in contrast. It is more forgiving of a less than perfect screen and delivers the sharpest image quality possible.


Hopefully that's a better answer than 'why would you want to use short throw?'

















This also applies to using the zoom within a projector. It's best to be about 3/4" of the way back in the zoom range or a bit more if possible and realistic for similar reasons.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robdegekste*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9060#post_24796940
> 
> 
> (photos of very bright room)...
> 
> This is my room for the BenQ. I wanne have it in the left corner with a 133 inch screen


You need to get the light under control in there for projection. Go to your local cinema and check out the large window they have in the theater, and the white paint... Then spend some time thinking about the experience you are likely to have in a room that you are providing. You will still get decent results after dark, and some money should be spent on some serious window coverings if the intent is to use it during the daytime. Otherwise, it's after dark use only and a retractable screen of some sort.


----------



## robdegekste

You are totally right but i will it only useing it in the afternoon.

During the day i will use my Panasonic 65ST50. After dark i wil enjoy the BenQ. Tomorrow i am gonna watch a demo in a store.


----------



## Ftoast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silencio00*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9060#post_24797117
> 
> 
> I really having hard time to choice between 1070 and 1080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My room is 3~4 meter. I  gues 1080 is best bet . (?)
> 
> 
> ps:
> 
> Whats  ''RGB''   ?
> 
> and
> 
> ''RGBRGB'' ?
> 
> 
> What model has got this option ?
> 
> w1070 or w1080


RGBRGB is a colorwheel that is red-green-blue- red-green-blue. It is the kind you want for a movie playing DLP because it offers the best color accuracy and best calibrated contrast and brightness. RGB can either mean an older red-green-blue colorwheel or a VGA (computer monitor input that isn't hdmi).


The w1080 and w1070 share almost every option, just the w1080 needs to be twice as close to a screen to fit it. Your room should fit either one just fine..especially if you are simply shelf-mounting.


----------



## eric3316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ear4hire*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9060#post_24797004
> 
> 
> Hey now, i was just asking a question there buddy. Don't go and get your av cables in a bunch now lol. But joking aside, the 1080ST is a great projector for the price. I went back and forth when trying to decide to buy the 1070 or its brother the 1080ST. The benifits of lens shift can be negated with a tape measure and a little patience. You are right about it being for limited space applications, but it's not distracting being mounted in front of you. It also keeps heat,noise, and light leakage from behind or straight above your head.
> 
> 
> Not trying to start a thread battle just making a point.


Yeah, A/V told you!


Just kidding.....I am sure you can't go wrong with either one. I would be curious to see them set up side by did with each other to see if they would offer the same pq or if there would be a noticeable difference at all.


Even if they did offer the same exact picture and taking away all the things A/V mentioned can be a problem with the pq, if you have the distance for the W1070, why would be the justification for spending more money on a W1080.


----------



## silencio00


Thanks again for Your classy response Ftoast.

 

I gues, Best bet it seems 1080 for on the table use short distance.

 

-Iam gonna order Fixed Screen 100inch with a portable type stand together.

OS white smooth.

 

ps:

 

I just check the bulp price; its around 250$ in some sites.

 

I hope this is it. for the decision  for my first ever dream projector.

every single day pass, my mind change what model or what brand I should choice etc etc… Its a bit stressful aspecialy as a newbie.

 

 

in a week 2014 FIFA WC Finals will gonna start… Its gonna be dream view for me  hopefully.


----------



## Ear4hire




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9090#post_24797478
> 
> 
> While the 1070 and 1080 use the same basic engine, the lens makeup for a short throw system is extremely difficult to get right.
> 
> 
> Short throw systems have extreme projection angles. The top part of the projection is almost level from the lens, while the bottom part may be over 50 degrees in reference to the lens. So, you are using a great deal of the available lens to get that image on screen. To do this properly not only requires a very well designed lens, it requires a good lens for best results. Also, because of the sharp angle which the image is hitting the screen, the screen must be perfectly flat. A retractable screen that has a 1/2" wave in the material will distort the image by several inches on screen because of this sharp angle of projection.
> 
> 
> With a longer throw lens, you use less of the lens material to project through. This also is typically more towards the center of the lens. It produces a sharper image, and tends to be a bit higher in contrast. It is more forgiving of a less than perfect screen and delivers the sharpest image quality possible.
> 
> 
> Hopefully that's a better answer than 'why would you want to use short throw?'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This also applies to using the zoom within a projector. It's best to be about 3/4" of the way back in the zoom range or a bit more if possible and realistic for similar reasons.



So all i got from this is that 1070 owners can have lazy screens that refuse to walk the straight path. Nothing but slackers! Lol


No but seriously thanks for a very good detailed explanation between the two models.


----------



## silencio00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9090#post_24797478
> 
> 
> 
> *While the 1070 and 1080 use the same basic engine, the lens makeup for a short throw system is extremely difficult to get right.
> 
> 
> Short throw systems have extreme projection angles. The top part of the projection is almost level from the lens, while the bottom part may be over 50 degrees in reference to the lens. So, you are using a great deal of the available lens to get that image on screen. To do this properly not only requires a very well designed lens, it requires a good lens for best results. Also, because of the sharp angle which the image is hitting the screen, the screen must be perfectly flat. A retractable screen that has a 1/2" wave in the material will distort the image by several inches on screen because of this sharp angle of projection.*


 

A good read  for me as a newbie. Thanks about it .

 

So, Iam gonna buy OS_Fixed Screen 100inch white smooth type,. is it gonna work from 3~4 meter distance for 1080? ,.in a dark room(projector on the table use).

 

Thanks for the response .

 

Sincerely,


----------



## Ear4hire




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silencio00*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9090#post_24797688
> 
> 
> Thanks again for Your classy response Ftoast.
> 
> 
> I gues, Best bet it seems 1080 for on the table use short distance.
> 
> 
> -Iam gonna order Fixed Screen 100inch with a portable type stand together.
> 
> OS white smooth.
> 
> 
> ps:
> 
> 
> I just check the bulp price; its around 250$ in some sites.
> 
> 
> I hope this is it. for the decision  for my first ever dream projector.
> 
> every single day pass, my mind change what model or what brand I should choice etc etc… Its a bit stressful aspecialy as a newbie.
> 
> 
> 
> in a week 2014 FIFA WC Finals will gonna start… Its gonna be dream view for me  hopefully.



Hey don't go blind Silencio sitting to close! But don't worry you'll enjoy it, and make your friends kick in for the beer!


----------



## silencio00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ear4hire*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9090#post_24797716
> 
> 
> 
> Hey don't go blind Silencio sitting to close! But don't worry you'll enjoy it, and make your friends kick in for the beer!


 

 

Thanks Sir.

 

You  and other kind responders did help me about lot. I learned lot in  short time.

 

At least one thing I learned clear  

LED is a bitter sweet for now, hopefully maybe in the future I will jump on it.

When I become  a part of the AVForum Family, My first intent(wonder and think to buy were) a LED projector.Duo to TV replacement potential.

But, Soon in here, I learned the budget type projector could work magic and trick as a tv use view,with a few bulp(not pricey one) additions.

 

That was a good lesson I learned from You Guys. Thanks .

ps:

 

 

*One Day, If I will Find  a Good(maybe best?) only/just 2D Full HD 1080p projector LED,or *DLP  ,I will willing to pay up to the 4000$*. 

(*dlp one  if its possible ;budget bulp is best  for me).

 

 

for now,it seems only option is 1080 Benq(actually its a 3D ,but I will not use 3D, I love 2D) .

 

 

Again,

Thanks Fellas.

 

 

Regards,


----------



## eric3316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silencio00*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9090#post_24797771
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sir.
> 
> 
> You  and other kind responders did help me about lot. I learned lot in  short time.
> 
> 
> At least one thing I learned clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LED is a bitter sweet for now, hopefully maybe in the future I will jump on it.
> 
> When I become  a part of the AVForum Family, My first intent(wonder and think to buy were) a LED projector.Duo to TV replacement potential.
> 
> But, Soon in here, I learned the budget type projector could work magic and trick as a tv use view,with a few bulp(not pricey one) additions.
> 
> 
> That was a good lesson I learned from You Guys. Thanks .
> 
> ps:
> 
> 
> *One Day, If I will Find  a Good(maybe best?) only/just 2D Full HD 1080p projector LED,or *DLP  ,I will willing to pay up to the 4000$*.
> 
> (*dlp one  if its possible ;budget bulp is best  for me).
> 
> 
> 
> for now,it seems only option is 1080 Benq(actually its a 3D ,but I will not use 3D, I love 2D) .
> 
> 
> 
> Again,
> 
> Thanks Fellas.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


While price wise you might be in a budget range, the picture these projectors produce will easily fool you as being a budget product.


I promise you, whether you go with the 1070 or 1080 depending on your throw distance, you will not regret the purchase.


I am someone who purchases something and continues looking for something better the day I make the purchase. The W1070 was my 3rd projector in a months time and the day I got it I stopped looking for anything. There was no point, the picture is fantastic.


In comaprision, I went through 11 TV's before settling on a Panasonic VT60. I am not easy to please when it comes to video equipment. Lol...This sight will only feed into your crazy as well and just make you worse. When I joined a over a year ago I could not care less about video equipment. Owned a 52" 1080i DLP rear projection for like 7 years.


Just wanted to replace it with something cheap and 3D. Started with a 47" LG that was on sale for $499. Jump to a year later and also 11 TVs later I now own a 65VT60 and a W1070 projector with a 100" screen. LOL. Oh, and never watch 3D which was the whole reason for a new TV.


The pattern here is it starts out with you just want something and it then turns into wanting everything. The good thing with the BenQ projector is that it is able to satisfy lots of people without having to empty out your bank account. Haha...


Sorry for the long story. Moral of the story though, this site is the best out there but make sure you manage your money wisely because you will want to sell everything you own to get that latest and greatest TV that everyone says you must have.


----------



## silencio00


Eric ,

 

Thanks for the kind and classy commend about it.

For me Its a joy to read Your enjoying toy(1070) feeling.

 

 

Back to the topic;

 

A hour ago I checked Benq official site/throw calculated section;

 

It says; for 100inch screen; 1070;

-> Distance from Projector to Screen : 2.54 meter.

My sofa place is 3 meter from the screen.(sofa almost on the line of the back wall).

If I put 1070 on the table use in front of my sofa Between 2.50~3 meter…

duo to the limit of the table placement spot, I gues I must locate the projector and table to the next to the my sofa(its a double person seats type sofa)...

And in this point I wonder about heat from fan etc. Here in Japan is very hot in the summer and humid. ;(

I don't have air conditioner,  only portable room type fan I use.. maybe soon I can buy dyson tower . I don't know how to solution about heat of fan and maybe fan noise will be another minus point too.

 

For 1080st, the Distance from Projector to Screen  it says on benq official site; 1.53 meter.

If both model smiler image and quality, I think 1080st suit more relax and comfortable way to my room ability… 

Projector on the table and table in front of me(front of my sofa)  I will have empty space (between projector table to my seat) around 1.35 meter around space to not feel projector heat(?) at all,. I gues...

 

Final words; 1070 a bit risky to  me… therefor  1080st is best solution  it seems...

 

I hope it works. 

 

What do You recommend  about accessary for 1080st?

I will buy fixed screen  with a portable stand from OS 100inch white smooth type.

What else do I need?

Do I need Wifi  stick  etc?

I will not use 3 D at all, but, if friends coming, maybe it would be good to keep one or two 3 d glass (?), Could You Guys please  recommend what brand and model should I buy.

budget for glass 100$~150$ 

 

 

I wish I can find best 2D full hd 1080p projector with a not pricey bulp , but,it seems  currently only the 3D option type projector I could 1080,1070 . 

Why can't I find 2D only   

 

At the final : a bitter sweet solution(1080,1070) for me this time... anyway 

 

 

Thanks again to You and everyone for kind and classy responses. Since become member  to avforum The lesson never over , I'm glad and joy  to read  all these important commends in the AVForum Family.

 

Finally I can move to my first ever projector a dream become real .

 

Thanks Guys.

 

Sincerely,


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silencio00*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9090#post_24797710
> 
> 
> A good read  for me as a newbie. Thanks about it .
> 
> 
> So, Iam gonna buy OS_Fixed Screen 100inch white smooth type,. is it gonna work from 3~4 meter distance for 1080? ,.in a dark room(projector on the table use).
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response .
> 
> 
> Sincerely,


You can also keep in mind that the projector has a range it will work from.

W1070 - 100 inch screen

Projection distance, lens to screen: 2.5m - 3.3m
http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm 


W1080 - 100 inch screen

Projection distance, lens to screen: 1.5m - 1.8m
http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1080ST-projection-calculator-pro.htm 


Always good to know how to use the Projector Calculator at Projector Central.


Also not that lens offset should have the center of the lens about 1" or 2" below the bottom of the screen.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ear4hire*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9090#post_24797707
> 
> 
> So all i got from this is that 1070 owners can have lazy screens that refuse to walk the straight path. Nothing but slackers! Lol
> 
> 
> No but seriously thanks for a very good detailed explanation between the two models.


No problem. This is a general rule for all projectors. The typical projector will produce the sharpest image between 3/4 and all the way back in the zoom range. So, if your range was 10 to 20 feet, I would shoot for about 18' lens to screen.


But, between projectors, a great deal has to do with the design of the lens, and the quality of the glass (plastic?) which they use. Certainly a very good glass lens with shorter throw distance could outperform a cheap plastic lens from further away. But, as always, it depends on what you are actually working with.


At the end of the day, if you have a slacker screen, get a projector which is willing to put up with that junk. You hear?










Otherwise, both models look very similar and perform very well. I've installed both and have the 1070 myself. Pure luck it has held up to the competition over the past year and a half.


----------



## eric3316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silencio00*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9090#post_24798656
> 
> 
> I don't have air conditioner,  only portable room type fan I use.. maybe soon I can buy dyson tower . I don't know how to solution about heat of fan and maybe fan noise will be another minus point too.


Screw the projector, get some air conditioning first! We see where your priorities are, you will fit right in here at AVS.


----------



## nightnday

Got my projector back guys it's the original unit they fixed most of the white circles I still have some and when it's out of focus I can see the white specs of crap. Looks like they got some out but not all of it.. =( I sent them a email I'll post pics when I get a chance later.


----------



## eric3316

Is it just me or do other people who got into the projector game now shake their heads at people who spend $7,000 - $10,000 on flat panel 80" LCD TV's. I try to convince them they should save themselves $8,0000 and buy a projector and just a cheaper flat panel if they need one for during the day but they just love to spend ridiculous money on these overpriced LCD's and still walk away with a smaller screen.....


----------



## Movie78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eric3316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9090#post_24800902
> 
> 
> Is it just me or do other people who got into the projector game now shake their heads at people who spend $7,000 - $10,000 on flat panel 80" LCD TV's. I try to convince them they should save themselves $8,0000 and buy a projector and just a cheaper flat panel if they need one for during the day but they just love to spend ridiculous money on these overpriced LCD's and still walk away with a smaller screen.....


I am still feeling the pain for spending $2600 for Samsung 58" 3D plasma TV when it first came out.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eric3316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9090#post_24800902
> 
> 
> Is it just me or do other people who got into the projector game now shake their heads at people who spend $7,000 - $10,000 on flat panel 80" LCD TV's. I try to convince them they should save themselves $8,0000 and buy a projector and just a cheaper flat panel if they need one for during the day but they just love to spend ridiculous money on these overpriced LCD's and still walk away with a smaller screen.....


Not at all. There is a time and a place for front projection. I wouldn't trade my 64" plasma for a projector, because I use the TV 3+ hours every day in the middle of the day in an open floor plan home. This is very common for many people. It's not that they don't want a huge screen, it's that they want a screen they can view all the time, day or night, and some people just don't have a room which can be made acceptable for front projection.


But, I still feel the pain of my 64" display in the room it is in, so that will get swapped out for a 90" Sharp when budget allows, and the 64" plasma will move into the (future) game room in the basement along with the 161" projection setup.


There are times when I think people want a projector more than they want a decent viewing experience, and I recommend a flat panel to them, which is tough for some people to accept. If your room sucks, a flat panel is a better way to go, or you should plan a dual projection/flat panel setup. But, people won't always know about the need for external surround sound and other possible obstacles to their setup.


Still, consider the price of the W1070, it's a shame that most people don't have something in their home.


----------



## eric3316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9090#post_24801458
> 
> 
> Not at all. There is a time and a place for front projection. I wouldn't trade my 64" plasma for a projector, because I use the TV 3+ hours every day in the middle of the day in an open floor plan home. This is very common for many people. It's not that they don't want a huge screen, it's that they want a screen they can view all the time, day or night, and some people just don't have a room which can be made acceptable for front projection.
> 
> 
> But, I still feel the pain of my 64" display in the room it is in, so that will get swapped out for a 90" Sharp when budget allows, and the 64" plasma will move into the (future) game room in the basement along with the 161" projection setup.
> 
> 
> There are times when I think people want a projector more than they want a decent viewing experience, and I recommend a flat panel to them, which is tough for some people to accept. If your room sucks, a flat panel is a better way to go, or you should plan a dual projection/flat panel setup. But, people won't always know about the need for external surround sound and other possible obstacles to their setup.
> 
> 
> Still, consider the price of the W1070, it's a shame that most people don't have something in their home.


I don't know. $8,000 for an edge lit LED. Sure, I have a 65" plasma I watch during the day and I will continue to purchase flat panels for daytime viewing but now owning a projector I feel like I can cut back on what I would normally spend on one. I don't feel the need to purchase the best flat panel because I know it is not going to take over my immersive viewing the projector offers.


----------



## sayanythingrock

anyone having issues registering their projector on benq warranty site? its not accepting my serial number??


----------



## silencio00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eric3316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9090#post_24799077
> 
> 
> 
> Screw the projector, get some air conditioning first! We see where your priorities are, you will fit right in here at AVS.


. If You gues how much AV items I bought(freak level) in recent 5 years. You will quit the forum really that much out of control way I did. 

 

Back to the topic; I used air conditioner ones ,but ones I move to the new apartment,the rules  says no to use AC .

Only solution is; portable fan etc. Thats what I useing currently,and probably will use same way with projector too.

 

Thanks for the response.

 

 

Regards,


----------



## eric3316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sayanythingrock*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9090#post_24801650
> 
> 
> anyone having issues registering their projector on benq warranty site? its not accepting my serial number??


Can you post a link to the site. I looked for the site to register but couldn't find it.


----------



## sayanythingrock

 http://club.benq.com.tw/regsg/login.asp


----------



## eric3316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sayanythingrock*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9090#post_24802696
> 
> http://club.benq.com.tw/regsg/login.asp


When you go to register, the first screen mentions BenQ Singapore. Is this for US registrations?


----------



## jkkwaz

Hey guys, I got this projector and absolutely love it. Projecting onto a Seymour XD 120" diag screen and the picture quality is incredible. One question though, is anyone else having issues with the remote? I have to stand up and get the remote extremely close to the projector and have it facing at just the right angle to get it to work. I've tried multiple sets of brand new batteries to I don't think that is the issue. Are you guys able to get the remote working better than that? Is it responsive if you are just sitting in your MLP? I love the projector, but can't stand the remote!! Is it defective? Thanks!


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkkwaz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9060_60#post_24804346
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I got this projector and absolutely love it. Projecting onto a Seymour XD 120" diag screen and the picture quality is incredible. One question though, is anyone else having issues with the remote? I have to stand up and get the remote extremely close to the projector and have it facing at just the right angle to get it to work. I've tried multiple sets of brand new batteries to I don't think that is the issue. Are you guys able to get the remote working better than that? Is it responsive if you are just sitting in your MLP? I love the projector, but can't stand the remote!! Is it defective? Thanks!



Is the remote the new backlit one? What firmware are you running? Mine is very good and I can even aim it at the screen and it works. Sometimes it works too good and the bounce of the ir signal causes it to double a button push.


----------



## jkkwaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9120#post_24804437
> 
> 
> Is the remote the new backlit one? What firmware are you running? Mine is very good and I can even aim it at the screen and it works. Sometimes it works too good and the bounce of the ir signal causes it to double a button push.



Yep, the remote is the new backlit one. I am running 01-107 and the manufacture date is March 2014. Should I update firmware maybe?


----------



## filtor

Sounds like you have a bad one. I can point mine nearly anywhere and it works. A quick test would be to point a digital camera at the IR emitter and push buttons. The camera should show a bright blue/nearly white light from the IR in the viewfinder. If it's dim the remote may be weak for some reason.


----------



## d19racing


I actually did try to view 3d clips, movies from even you tube via my PS3 and it works great as in everything Pop Out in your face Youtube mvies/clips come in Side By Side Format.

 

Tried the my copy of the 3d (Blu Ray Frame Packing format) Tangled movie on my friends EPSON 3010E 3D Projector last night and lanterns scene actually Popped Out into the room, 3D Pop Out effect was amazing, Same scene has no pop outs on my projector w1070 when i play the same Blu Ray Movie. 

 

Like I said before the SBS Format movies & clips from Comcast, or You tube work excellent and the 3D Pop Out is in your face.

 

However *the any of my 3d Blu Ray Movies are detected and played by my PJ in 3D Frame Packing format however they are FLAT.*

*No Pop Out Effect.*

 

Yes I did upgrade my firmware version to 1.8 . Guess this also didn't fix the issue for frame packing format.

 

Now I'm beginning to wonder if my PJ W1070 may have a defect for frame packing mode or may be my True Depth Firestorm XL Active Glasses don't support Frame Packing Mode @1080P/24 HZ,

However PJ & True Depth XL Firestorm glasses play the same movies and clips from comcast or youtube in Side By Side Format (@ 1080i/60HZ) and there is great 3D Pop Out Effect which is in your face.

 

I am thinking of ordering either Ben Q 3D Glasses from amazon or Saisonic 3d glasses and again test my blu ray frame packing format movies just make sure it may not be my 3D (True Depth firestorm xl) glass issue.... as in May Be True Depth Firestorm XL dont support 3D Frame Packing format or 3D Blu RayMovies with similar format. Since all Blu Ray 3D Movies come only in Frame Packing Format.......

 

 

Guys Any Advice would be greatly appreciated..... Thanks.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkkwaz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9090#post_24804346
> 
> 
> ...anyone else having issues with the remote? ... Is it defective?


The answer is yes. It sounds like you have a defective remote.


Call BenQ, they will send you a new one. I'm pretty sure there are posts in this thread about it, but a few remotes have been defective. BenQ should have no issues just sending you a new one.


----------



## petesvt

Now my 110" screen looks small. DYI outdoor screen using Carl's Place blackout cloth it's 228" Dia and my BenQ w1070 did a great job with the image. I am thinking of building my next indoor screen I really like the "borderless" look.


----------



## Movie78


Is it normal that vent is blowing  hot air?

This make my small home theater room very hot.


----------



## jkkwaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9120#post_24804972
> 
> 
> The answer is yes. It sounds like you have a defective remote.
> 
> 
> Call BenQ, they will send you a new one. I'm pretty sure there are posts in this thread about it, but a few remotes have been defective. BenQ should have no issues just sending you a new one.



Awesome, thanks


----------



## RNgugi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eric3316*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9090#post_24797900
> 
> 
> 
> While price wise you might be in a budget range, the picture these projectors produce will easily fool you as being a budget product.
> 
> 
> I promise you, whether you go with the 1070 or 1080 depending on your throw distance, you will not regret the purchase.
> 
> 
> I am someone who purchases something and continues looking for something better the day I make the purchase. The W1070 was my 3rd projector in a months time and the day I got it I stopped looking for anything. There was no point, the picture is fantastic.
> 
> 
> In comaprision, I went through 11 TV's before settling on a Panasonic VT60. I am not easy to please when it comes to video equipment. Lol...This sight will only feed into your crazy as well and just make you worse. When I joined a over a year ago I could not care less about video equipment. Owned a 52" 1080i DLP rear projection for like 7 years.
> 
> 
> Just wanted to replace it with something cheap and 3D. Started with a 47" LG that was on sale for $499. Jump to a year later and also 11 TVs later I now own a 65VT60 and a W1070 projector with a 100" screen. LOL. Oh, and never watch 3D which was the whole reason for a new TV.
> 
> 
> The pattern here is it starts out with you just want something and it then turns into wanting everything. The good thing with the BenQ projector is that it is able to satisfy lots of people without having to empty out your bank account. Haha...
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long story. Moral of the story though, this site is the best out there but make sure you manage your money wisely because you will want to sell everything you own to get that latest and greatest TV that everyone says you must have.


true to that, i started out on this site looking for a  packaged sound system after trying different sound systems like bose which i did not like. I ended up buying separate speakers n sub for the sound system, for a 7.1 sound system setup, due to the advice from guys on this forum, anyways i already purchased the benq w1070 a few days ago. Am waiting on it, hope it will satisfy my need for something better for my Ht experience. i love this site its the best, though i had to spend lots of cash in a period of two months........


----------



## dolphinc

I just bought the w1070 a week ago and love it, I will be re-designing my theater room and have a question. My room is 18x 21 complete light controlled (no windows), ceiling will be flat black, 3 walls will be flat navy blue, i have dark grey carpet. Front seats will be about 12-13feet from screen, will this projector push to a 135" fixed screen? I have 106" now but i would like to go larger but without sacrificing to much image quality.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Movie78*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9120#post_24805070
> 
> 
> Is it normal that vent is blowing  hot air?
> 
> This make my small home theater room very hot.


It's a very hot lamp inside, surrounded by electronics running full tilt.


Yes, it's supposed to be VERY hot air coming out of the projector if the fans are doing things properly.


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dolphinc*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9120#post_24805962
> 
> 
> ...will this projector push to a 135" fixed screen? I have 106" now but i would like to go larger but without sacrificing to much image quality.


Image quality is all about resolution compared to seating distance and screen size. A 10' wide screen viewed from 15' away is the same as a 100' wide screen viewed from 150' away. As long as you maintain good brightness, color, and contrast with the size.


In the case of the W1070, 135" is easy.


I'm running my unit at 161" on a 1.3 gain screen. It looks great. Look at the photos just a few posts back with the outdoor screen... That's 228"! This projector really performs well.


----------



## bighvy76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Movie78*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9120#post_24805070
> 
> 
> Is it normal that vent is blowing  hot air?
> 
> This make my small home theater room very hot.


my room gets hot too. It's a 11×14 with 1 a/c vent. It's fine in winter but I'm thinking of adding another vent


----------



## Movie78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9120#post_24806265
> 
> 
> 
> It's a very hot lamp inside, surrounded by electronics running full tilt.
> 
> 
> Yes, it's supposed to be VERY hot air coming out of the projector if the fans are doing things properly.


I might have to buy a very quiet mini AC unit the for this room...


----------



## dolphinc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9120#post_24806277
> 
> 
> Image quality is all about resolution compared to seating distance and screen size. A 10' wide screen viewed from 15' away is the same as a 100' wide screen viewed from 150' away. As long as you maintain good brightness, color, and contrast with the size.
> 
> 
> In the case of the W1070, 135" is easy.
> 
> 
> I'm running my unit at 161" on a 1.3 gain screen. It looks great. Look at the photos just a few posts back with the outdoor screen... That's 228"! This projector really performs well.



Thats an awesome size screen. I will be ordering the 135" tonight. July 4th weekend will be the when I paint and change the room, I'll post pics as i go. Thanks AV for the info, by the way, you would love the room now, its bright yellow!


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9030#post_24783075
> 
> 
> Is it possible to send the video signal directly to projector then send just optical to receiver in order to get 3d? Or is this player a better option? I don't want to upgrade receiver because it's been great to me.
> 
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BDT310 Integrated-Wi-Fi 3D Blu-ray DVD Player (2011 Model) by Panasonic http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LNOSQO/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_gc9Itb1EXJBEF



Are there any newer Blu Ray players that are inexpensive with dual hdmi?


----------



## Boomassiv

Anyone using Yamaha rx-v773 with their 1070? What hdmi do you use and does it carry everything? I will probably have to span using a 50' cable.


----------



## bighvy76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Boomassiv*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9120#post_24807413
> 
> 
> Anyone using Yamaha rx-v773 with their 1070? What hdmi do you use and does it carry everything? I will probably have to span using a 50' cable.


I'm using the rx-v573 it carries everything and I'm not using anything special for hdmi one off amazon


----------



## Boomassiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9120#post_24807429
> 
> 
> I'm using the rx-v573 it carries everything and I'm not using anything special for hdmi one off amazon





Thanks


----------



## chmcke01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkkwaz*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9090#post_24804346
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I got this projector and absolutely love it. Projecting onto a Seymour XD 120" diag screen and the picture quality is incredible. One question though, is anyone else having issues with the remote? I have to stand up and get the remote extremely close to the projector and have it facing at just the right angle to get it to work. I've tried multiple sets of brand new batteries to I don't think that is the issue. Are you guys able to get the remote working better than that? Is it responsive if you are just sitting in your MLP? I love the projector, but can't stand the remote!! Is it defective? Thanks!



Mine works great, I can just point it at my wall (my screen) and it works always. Probably a defective remote.


----------



## hawnr6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d19racing*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9120#post_24804768
> 
> 
> I actually did try to view 3d clips, movies from even you tube via my PS3 and it works great as in everything Pop Out in your face Youtube mvies/clips come in Side By Side Format.
> 
> 
> Tried the my copy of the 3d (Blu Ray Frame Packing format) Tangled movie on my friends EPSON 3010E 3D Projector last night and lanterns scene actually Popped Out into the room, 3D Pop Out effect was amazing, Same scene has no pop outs on my projector w1070 when i play the same Blu Ray Movie.
> 
> 
> Like I said before the SBS Format movies & clips from Comcast, or You tube work excellent and the 3D Pop Out is in your face.
> 
> 
> However *the any of my 3d Blu Ray Movies are detected and played by my PJ in 3D Frame Packing format however they are FLAT.*
> *No Pop Out Effect.*
> 
> 
> Yes I did upgrade my firmware version to 1.8 . Guess this also didn't fix the issue for frame packing format.
> 
> 
> Now I'm beginning to wonder if my PJ W1070 may have a defect for frame packing mode or may be my True Depth Firestorm XL Active Glasses don't support Frame Packing Mode @1080P/24 HZ,
> 
> However PJ & True Depth XL Firestorm glasses play the same movies and clips from comcast or youtube in Side By Side Format (@ 1080i/60HZ) and there is great 3D Pop Out Effect which is in your face.
> 
> 
> I am thinking of ordering either Ben Q 3D Glasses from amazon or Saisonic 3d glasses and again test my blu ray frame packing format movies just make sure it may not be my 3D (True Depth firestorm xl) glass issue.... as in May Be True Depth Firestorm XL dont support 3D Frame Packing format or 3D Blu RayMovies with similar format. Since all Blu Ray 3D Movies come only in Frame Packing Format.......
> 
> 
> 
> Guys Any Advice would be greatly appreciated..... Thanks.



I have actually noticed the same thing - SBS seems to pop out a lot more compared to frame packing.. The 3d blue ray movies I have seem just to have depth into the screen, while the 3d movies on Netflix (especially the turtle cartoon movie) seem to really pop out.


----------



## eric3316

Just an FYI regarding this projector in the US. I emailed BenQ about registering my projector and they told me you are automatically registered with your purchase and just make sure to keep your receipt/proof of purchase for future warranty issues.


----------



## Movie78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hawnr6*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9120#post_24810198
> 
> 
> 
> I have actually noticed the same thing - SBS seems to pop out a lot more compared to frame packing.. The 3d blue ray movies I have seem just to have depth into the screen, while the 3d movies on Netflix (especially the turtle cartoon movie) seem to really pop out.


Are these Frame packing 3D original from the store or downloaded?

 

I have the Panasonic 3D demo and talking about pop out,there is too much pop out with this Demo.


----------



## d19racing


Mine are Store bought 3d Blu Ray Discs in Frame Packing Format..


----------



## Movie78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d19racing*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9120#post_24810937
> 
> 
> 
> Mine are Store bought 3d Blu Ray Discs in Frame Packing Format..


Strange...

 

I had one that i made from the original copy to test it out and the 3D was bad on the copy version.


----------



## bori

I have a question regarding 3d. I have a Onkyo 805 receiver that I want to bypass for 3d only, but still want to be able to you it for 2d video through the receiver. Right now I have it connected through a hdmi switch. I want to use my ps3 for 3d. So I am going to send the optical out to the receiver and HDMI to projector. What do I need to achieve this? Would a hdmi splitter all I need?


----------



## d19racing

Hey Guys,

I just bought the Sony BDP 5200 tonight and hooked it my my Receiver DNA1040 and Frame Packing Mode worked great.


Finally 3D Popped Out just like SBS Format.


So it wasn't the glasses after all. It was the PS3 ability to handle Frame Packing Format that has been issue all this time..... PS3 can't handle Frame Packing Mode.... Hence movie is FLAT....


Finally it works great as expected greats depth and great 3d Pop Out Effect...


Thank you Guys...........


----------



## bori

So you are saying the ps3 doesn't work well with this projector when it comes to 3d?


----------



## CARTmen


Sorry for the dumb question, but is Frame Packing best than SBS 3D? Why? And what about frame sequential?


----------



## bori

What the default baud rate on the projector? I think I accidentally changed it.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9120#post_24812426
> 
> 
> So you are saying the ps3 doesn't work well with this projector when it comes to 3d?



He's referring to movie playback. (Not an issue that everyone's having). I've done a good deal of gaming on the PS3 via this projector and games played in 3D are incredible. MotorStorm Apocalypse is my showcase game in this case - it's mighty impressive. (Available for download on the PlayStation Store)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CARTmen*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9120#post_24812882
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dumb question, but is Frame Packing best than SBS 3D? Why? And what about frame sequential?



SBS tends to be half-resolution (H-SBS) since it's normally a 'regular' 1080p video with half the image split for the one eye; and half for the other. The result is loss of half of the original video's resolution; not ideal.

Frame Packing is preferable since it's generally full-resolution (1080p) per eye; thus no loss of resolution.

That said, not all devices support it - the PS3, for instance, Frame Packs at downscaled 720p for most 3D games. Most would argue that this still looks better than half-resolution 1080p SBS, but it's a debate (see here ).


I vastly prefer the appearance from 3D Frame-Packed blurays to any 3D SBS rip. In the case of Netflix (which I don't use myself), the bitrate of the Netflix 3D SBS stream (and thus the level of image quality) is much, much lower than of a Frame-Packed bluray. Remember the effect of 3D is produced by simply sending one image to one eye; and another to the other - so the 3D format - i.e. SBS or Frame-Packed - other than affecting resolution, shouldn't change the degree of pop-out if the source is the same. I wonder if Netflix isn't doing something to the source content to increase perceived pop-out when they encode it...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9120#post_24813076
> 
> 
> What the default baud rate on the projector? I think I accidentally changed it.



Default value is 115200. But it doesn't matter since this value is only used when using the projector's Serial (RS-232) Port to connect to a PC; it's not used for anything else.


----------



## CARTmen


Thanks for the explanation kreeturez.

So this could make a big difference in the image resolution of the projector, especially in a 135' screen like I have, right?

Is there any options (software or hardware) to do an upscale of  HSBS 3d from netflix to Frame Packs 1080p?


----------



## d19racing


Nope what I meant is PS3 does *play 3D Blu Ray **Movies with Depth only in Frame Packing Format with No 3D Pop Out Effect (FLAT).*

 

 

*However it does have great Pop Out Effect when playing downloaded movies or YouTube clips in Side By Side format only..*

*However the Sony BDP 5200 3D Blu Ray Player plays the same 3d Blu Ray Movie in Frame Packing Format

With both 3D Depth and 3D Pop Out.*


Yes in my scenario I could literally see the difference between the players just for Frame Packing Format Only and also only with reference with 3D Pop Out Effect Only the mentioned Format.


----------



## d19racing


Even though the issue has been resolved.

 

Nevertheless I still prefer the Side By Side Format to watch 3D Movies as its just my personal preference, after watching Cable (Comcast) 3D movies in SBS mode. I personally feel they are just more objects flying out at your face in the SBS Mode.

 

Just my thought.....


----------



## bighvy76

Is it worth getting a good stand alone bluray player or is the ps3 good enough. I run everything thru the ps3 but wouldn't mind getting it to last longer by getting a nice 3d bluray player. What is the best one to look at. Or will nothing beat the ps3


----------



## Movie78


Are you able to get the PS3 to play SBS with This Projector?

 

If you do,what are your settings?


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Movie78*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9150#post_24813416
> 
> 
> Are you able to get the PS3 to play SBS with This Projector?
> 
> 
> 
> If you do,what are your settings?



Games are frame-packed only.


Movies will play in SBS if the source video is already an SBS file.


Blurays only will play as frame-packed.


----------



## fredxr2d2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9150#post_24813390
> 
> 
> Is it worth getting a good stand alone bluray player or is the ps3 good enough. I run everything thru the ps3 but wouldn't mind getting it to last longer by getting a nice 3d bluray player. What is the best one to look at. Or will nothing beat the ps3



As far as I know, the PS3 will do everything you need it to do unless you want to go all the way up to an Oppo. In which case, you're looking at $500 for a standalone BD player. (That said, from all reports--on here and elsewhere--the Oppo blows the socks off of everything else.)


----------



## bighvy76

Samsung and Sony make decent 3d bluray players (100-200). Was just wondering if they are any better then ps3. I was told the ps3 has a fairly good bluray system.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CARTmen*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9150#post_24813326
> 
> 
> Thanks for the explanation kreeturez.
> 
> So this could make a big difference in the image resolution of the projector, especially in a 135' screen like I have, right?
> 
> Is there any options (software or hardware) to do an upscale of  HSBS 3d from netflix to Frame Packs 1080p?



Yeah, 3D @ Full-HD should be superior (generally speaking) compared to 3D @ Half-SBS-1080p.


Some AVR-Receivers might upscale; but the biggest increase in quality will be using a higher-quality source: bluray is usually as good as it gets. And the difference (especially on a large screen like yours) will usually be very obvious.


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bighvy76*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9150#post_24813646
> 
> 
> Samsung and Sony make decent 3d bluray players (100-200). Was just wondering if they are any better then ps3. I was told the ps3 has a fairly good bluray system.



It is.


Pair it with the PS3 Bluray Remote and it's more-than-capable as a Bluray player. (The proper Bluray remote is much nicer to use than the game controllers).


----------



## bighvy76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9150#post_24813698
> 
> 
> It is.
> 
> 
> Pair it with the PS3 Bluray Remote and it's more-than-capable as a Bluray player. (The proper Bluray remote is much nicer to use than the game controllers).


I have the ps3 remote but I usually end up using the controller lol and yeah its agrovation trying to figure what button does what. I'm looking at a harmony remote


----------



## Movie78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9150#post_24813619
> 
> 
> 
> Games are frame-packed only.
> 
> 
> Movies will play in SBS if the source video is already an SBS file.
> 
> 
> Blurays only will play as frame-packed.


I can't get the projector to play SBS with my PS3..

The Side by Side option is disable in the BenQ w1070 3D setting.

 

What is your output setting on the PS3 or what are you doing to get it work?


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Movie78*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9150#post_24813816
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9150#post_24813619
> 
> 
> 
> Games are frame-packed only.
> 
> 
> Movies will play in SBS if the source video is already an SBS file.
> 
> 
> Blurays only will play as frame-packed.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get the projector to play SBS with my PS3..
> 
> The Side by Side option is disable in the BenQ w1070 3D setting.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your output setting on the PS3 or what are you doing to get it work?
Click to expand...


Make sure you're running the latest projector firmware (1.08). On the PS3, in Video Settings, set Video Output Format to RGB:










Then when playing any SBS content (I'm using a 2D file as an example for lack of 3D ones on flash disk - but those are the same), the SBS setting is available on the projector; along with top/bottom:










This is at Full-HD (1080p):










Works fine my side... Double check your projector firmware version?


----------



## obonillaf

Hello. I'm interested in getting a w1070 projector but have these two quick questions about positioning: If I needed to adjust the horizontal image with the w1070 as it has no horizontal shift, could I always adjust it via keystone even with the "distorsions" in the image the keystone makes?


I have read that in order to use the w1070 you either need to place it high on the ceiling or low in a low coffee table but not in a shelf? I would need to place it in a shelf being that if I were to draw an imaginary line from the lens projector to the screen said imaginary line would be just 8 inches shy from the center of the screen (my screen is a 135" with a total height, incluiding frame of 70 inches. Horizontal wise the projector would be also about 8-10 inches from the center. Do you think using the vertical shift + keystone (if needed) I could adjust the image so I can place the projector in said shelf? The height given by the shelf is almost halfway from the floor and the ceiling...


Thank you!


----------



## kreeturez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obonillaf*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9150#post_24814090
> 
> 
> Hello. I'm interested in getting a w1070 projector but have these two quick questions about positioning: If I needed to adjust the horizontal image with the w1070 as it has no horizontal shift, could I always adjust it via keystone even with the "distorsions" in the image the keystone makes?
> 
> 
> I have read that in order to use the w1070 you either need to place it high on the ceiling or low in a low coffee table but not in a shelf? I would need to place it in a shelf being that if I were to draw an imaginary line from the lens projector to the screen said imaginary line would be just 8 inches shy from the center of the screen (my screen is a 135" with a total height, incluiding frame of 70 inches. Horizontal wise the projector would be also about 8-10 inches from the center. Do you think using the vertical shift + keystone (if needed) I could adjust the image so I can place the projector in said shelf? The height given by the shelf is almost halfway from the floor and the ceiling...
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Shelf-mounting isn't going to work in your case, unfortunately.


There isn't any horizontal correction available - neither digital (keystoning) nor lens shift.


The lens needs to be horizontally exactly in the middle of the screen.


Vertically, the lens needs to be vertically at roughly the same height as the bottom (if table-mounting) or top (if ceiling-mounting) of the screen. The lens shift is tiny and only shifts either a little bit upwards (table-mounted) or downwards (ceiling-mounted) - so positioning it around the middle of your screen won't work, unfortunately.


----------



## obonillaf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9150#post_24814262
> 
> 
> Shelf-mounting isn't going to work in your case, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> There isn't any horizontal correction available - neither digital (keystoning) nor lens shift.
> 
> 
> The lens needs to be horizontally exactly in the middle of the screen.
> 
> 
> Vertically, the lens needs to be vertically at roughly the same height as the bottom (if table-mounting) or top (if ceiling-mounting) of the screen. The lens shift is tiny and only shifts either a little bit upwards (table-mounted) or downwards (ceiling-mounted) - so positioning it around the middle of your screen won't work, unfortunately.



Tha'ts the kind of reply I love. Informative and to the point. Thank you for your insight because now I know I have one less option to analize even though I would have love to try it.


----------



## Movie78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9150#post_24814046
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you're running the latest projector firmware (1.08). On the PS3, in Video Settings, set Video Output Format to RGB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then when playing any SBS content (I'm using a 2D file as an example for lack of 3D ones on flash disk - but those are the same), the SBS setting is available on the projector; along with top/bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is at Full-HD (1080p):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works fine my side... Double check your projector firmware version?


Thanks!

 

Will try this setting when i go home.


----------



## Movie78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Movie78*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9150#post_24814275
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> My BenQ firmware is 1.08, i upgraded it from 1.06
> 
> 
> 
> Will try this setting when i go home.


----------



## bori

Has anyone watched I Frankenstein in 3d. If so what do u think of the 3d pop in this movie.


----------



## bori

What are good samples of 3d I can watch on you tube maybe?


----------



## bori

I am watchin these 3d YouTube clips in sbs. Wow this stuff is popping. Does the ps3 do sbs? If so is it determined by the movie or player? Is it an option to chose sbs over frame packing?


----------



## TinnEars

OT: Is there a non-DLP alternative that's as good as the W1070? I had a DLP TV go to "salt-n-pepper" and don't want that failure again.


----------



## bori

What's a better option splitter or running an HDMI cable straight to second input of projector?


----------



## Sonyad

A splitter is better assuming you are using a receiver and speakers.


----------



## d19racing


Yes search for 3D SBS Clips in you tube via PS3 and it will bring a lot of results also some fish http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyPLTtj-cxg ) video which is about an hour long and it has amazing 3D POP OUT Effect. Remember you need to set your PJ 3D Setting to SBS Mode. 

 

However in my experience  all 3D Blu Ray Discs (original ones) will play only in Frame Packing format via PS3 and cannot be changed to SBS Mode. It will have 3D Depth but NO 3D Pop Out when played in this format.

 

Which is why I bought a SONY 3D Blu Ray Player BDP 5200 and it works great and has 3D POP Out Effect & Depth when playing the Bu Ray 3D Discs in Frame Packing Format.

 

However all Cable (COMCAST) 3D Movies come only in SBS Mode and have great 3D DEPTH AND 3D POP OUT EFFECT. I really like the cable 3D movies SBS Format as all of them are literally in your face whenever there is a POP OUT Scene giving you a amazing experience...  Just my thoughts and preference.. Thanks.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sonyad*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9150#post_24815468
> 
> 
> A splitter is better assuming you are using a receiver and speakers.



Why is a splitter better? I need a little help from you experts. Right now I have an onkyo recevier 805 that does not pass through 3D. I want to have either my PS3 or a standalone 3d blu ray player do the 3d. Right now I have a switch for my other components that go to receiver and a splitter that takes the output video from my receiver to my tv and projector. The splitter is an 1 in 2 out. Do I need to add another splitter to get the video signal to bypass receiver? I still want the projector to be used for my other components like my xbox one. How can I get this to work? Or is it better just running a second HDMI to the projector? I would rather not do the latter cause I would have to run this cable through the wall again. So please some suggestions would be great.


----------



## CARTmen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d19racing*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9150#post_24815528
> 
> 
> 
> Yes search for 3D SBS Clips in you tube via PS3 and it will bring a lot of results also some fish http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyPLTtj-cxg ) video which is about an hour long and it has amazing 3D POP OUT Effect. Remember you need to set your PJ 3D Setting to SBS Mode.
> 
> 
> 
> However in my experience  all 3D Blu Ray Discs (original ones) will play only in Frame Packing format via PS3 and cannot be changed to SBS Mode. It will have 3D Depth but NO 3D Pop Out when played in this format.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why I bought a SONY 3D Blu Ray Player BDP 5200 and it works great and has 3D POP Out Effect & Depth when playing the Bu Ray 3D Discs in Frame Packing Format.
> 
> 
> 
> However all Cable (COMCAST) 3D Movies come only in SBS Mode and have great 3D DEPTH AND 3D POP OUT EFFECT. I really like the cable 3D movies SBS Format as all of them are literally in your face whenever there is a POP OUT Scene giving you a amazing experience...  Just my thoughts and preference.. Thanks.


 

What I understood with the answers to my previous questions is that Frame Packing should have the same pop out effect as SBS, if you have a source that can transmit it to the projector, with the advantage of having better resolution. With SBS resolution you are not using the full resolution capability of the projector. 

If I understood it right, with SBS 3D you will have half of the horizontal resolution of full HD (1920/2=960pixels), and this is lower than 720p horizontal resolution (1280pixels)


----------



## CheYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d19racing*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9150#post_24815528
> 
> 
> Yes search for 3D SBS Clips in you tube via PS3 and it will bring a lot of results also some fish http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyPLTtj-cxg ) video which is about an hour long and it has amazing 3D POP OUT Effect. Remember you need to set your PJ 3D Setting to SBS Mode.
> 
> 
> However in my experience  all 3D Blu Ray Discs (original ones) will play only in Frame Packing format via PS3 and cannot be changed to SBS Mode. It will have 3D Depth but NO 3D Pop Out when played in this format.
> 
> 
> Which is why I bought a SONY 3D Blu Ray Player BDP 5200 and it works great and has 3D POP Out Effect & Depth when playing the Bu Ray 3D Discs in Frame Packing Format.
> 
> 
> However all Cable (COMCAST) 3D Movies come only in SBS Mode and have great 3D DEPTH AND 3D POP OUT EFFECT. I really like the cable 3D movies SBS Format as all of them are literally in your face whenever there is a POP OUT Scene giving you a amazing experience...  Just my thoughts and preference.. Thanks.



Did you try changing the "screen size" setting in the PS3 and compare to pop out? supposedly, a small screen size settings improves the 3D.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9150#post_24815674
> 
> 
> Did you try changing the "screen size" setting in the PS3 and compare to pop out? supposedly, a small screen size settings improves the 3D.




I have an 100 inch screen. Should I set it to 50?


----------



## Ftoast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TinnEars*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9150#post_24815124
> 
> 
> OT: Is there a non-DLP alternative that's as good as the W1070? I had a DLP TV go to "salt-n-pepper" and don't want that failure again.


That DMD failure from your old unit shouldn't be a worry for the 1070, but the concern is understandable. There are LCD and LCoS units that match or beat many of the w1070's qualities, but nothing that doesn't cost at least $500 more. There are lesser performing LCD options that have poorer contrast, clarity, and 3D performance which many still find very acceptable and only cost a couple hundred more.


That's kind of the 1070's thing, if you can match it to your screen and aren't super RBE sensitive, it's THE one to beat and you won't find anything matching/beating without paying quite a bit more.


----------



## Nicktx27

Was there ever a consensus on the fan issue being a firmware fix? I'm split between this and the optoma 131.


----------



## Sonyad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9150#post_24815574
> 
> 
> Why is a splitter better? I need a little help from you experts. Right now I have an onkyo recevier 805 that does not pass through 3D. I want to have either my PS3 or a standalone 3d blu ray player do the 3d. Right now I have a switch for my other components that go to receiver and a splitter that takes the output video from my receiver to my tv and projector. The splitter is an 1 in 2 out. Do I need to add another splitter to get the video signal to bypass receiver? I still want the projector to be used for my other components like my xbox one. How can I get this to work? Or is it better just running a second HDMI to the projector? I would rather not do the latter cause I would have to run this cable through the wall again. So please some suggestions would be great.



I didn't realize your receiver didn't fully support your projector. You can use a second hdmi cable but now you also need a separate connection for your audio.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sonyad*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9180#post_24815990
> 
> 
> I didn't realize your receiver didn't fully support your projector. You can use a second hdmi cable but now you also need a separate connection for your audio.



correct. I still want my projector to be used for my other components. Now I need a straight connection to the 3d player too. I purchased the Panasonic DMP-BDT330 to try it out cause it has dual hdmi. Anyone else using this player in there setup? I just need to figure out the best solution to get the signal to the projector plus still having it work with my other stuff.


----------



## Adult Beverage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9180#post_24816019
> 
> 
> correct. I still want my projector to be used for my other components. Now I need a straight connection to the 3d player too. I purchased the Panasonic DMP-BDT330 to try it out cause it has dual hdmi. Anyone else using this player in there setup? I just need to figure out the best solution to get the signal to the projector plus still having it work with my other stuff.



Try here. It has its own forum:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1454617/panasonic-dmp-bdt330


----------



## TinnEars




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ftoast*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9180#post_24815900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TinnEars*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9150#post_24815124
> 
> 
> OT: Is there a non-DLP alternative that's as good as the W1070? I had a DLP TV go to "salt-n-pepper" and don't want that failure again.
> 
> 
> 
> That DMD failure from your old unit shouldn't be a worry for the 1070, but the concern is understandable. There are LCD and LCoS units that match or beat many of the w1070's qualities, but nothing that doesn't cost at least $500 more. There are lesser performing LCD options that have poorer contrast, clarity, and 3D performance which many still find very acceptable and only cost a couple hundred more.
> 
> 
> That's kind of the 1070's thing, if you can match it to your screen and aren't super RBE sensitive, it's THE one to beat and you won't find anything matching/beating without paying quite a bit more.
Click to expand...


Well, if that's the case then I could "nearly" buy two BenQ W1070 for the price of one of the other. No worries then.


----------



## Nachmanowicz

Hey, I have a w1080st can only turn on and power off mine manually. I dont know why I cant switch it on or off with the remote! Can anyone help!?!?!


[email protected]


----------



## Movie78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Movie78*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9150#post_24814275
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Will try this setting when i go home.


Its not show


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreeturez*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9150#post_24814046
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you're running the latest projector firmware (1.08). On the PS3, in Video Settings, set Video Output Format to RGB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then when playing any SBS content (I'm using a 2D file as an example for lack of 3D ones on flash disk - but those are the same), the SBS setting is available on the projector; along with top/bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is at Full-HD (1080p):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works fine my side... Double check your projector firmware version?


After changing the video output to RGB,in the BenQ Menu, I am still seeing YUV.

Side by Side is to still not working.

 

Any ideas?


----------



## d19racing

"Did you try changing the "screen size" setting in the PS3 and compare to pop out? supposedly, a small screen size settings improves the 3D."


Yes that didn't help either at the time..


----------



## d19racing




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheYC*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9150#post_24815674
> 
> 
> Did you try changing the "screen size" setting in the PS3 and compare to pop out?supposedly, a small screen size settings improves the 3D.



Yes I did and that didnt have any effect at the time.


----------



## Movie78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d19racing*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9180#post_24817495
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did and that didnt have any effect at the time.


I think you need Turn Sequential Playback ON

 

VIDEO SETTING---->

*Sequential Playback*


 

ON

* *


----------



## d19racing




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Movie78*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9180#post_24817531
> 
> 
> I think you need Turn Sequential Playback ON
> 
> 
> VIDEO SETTING---->
> 
> *Sequential Playback*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ON
> 
> * *



That was turned on too and it still didnt work. Anyways the issue was rescued like said earlier with new Sony BDP 5200 3d blu ray player...


----------



## Movie78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d19racing*  /t/1435626/benq-w1070-dlp-full-hd-3d-ready-with-lens-shift-for-1000/9180#post_24817553
> 
> 
> 
> That was turned on too and it still didnt work. Anyways the issue was rescued like said earlier with new Sony BDP 5200 3d blu ray player...


Can you play SBS with your Blu-ray player?


----------



## filtor

Movie78 said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *d19racing*
> 
> 
> That was turned on too and it still didnt work. Anyways the issue was rescued like said earlier with new Sony BDP 5200 3d blu ray player...
> 
> Can you play SBS with your Blu-ray player?


BD players play 3D in frame packing mode ... SBS is for 3D from 'other sources'.


----------



## eric3316

Nicktx27 said:


> Was there ever a consensus on the fan issue being a firmware fix? I'm split between this and the optoma 131.


What's the fan issue?


----------



## kreeturez

eric3316 said:


> What's the fan issue?


Old units very frequently had rattling fans. 

This hasn't been reported of late, though. (And my replacement unit from this year is non-rattling. My original from last year rattled).


----------



## eric3316

kreeturez said:


> Old units had very frequently had rattling fans.
> 
> This hasn't been reported of late, though. (And my replacement unit from this year is non-rattling. My original from last year rattled);


No rattling on my W1070 manufactured in March 2014.


----------



## ryudoadema

eric3316 said:


> No rattling on my W1070 manufactured in March 2014.


Same here


----------



## Nicktx27

So it seems they have addressed and fixed the issue. Good to know!


----------



## tinzo

guys, 
is it worth it to upgrade from a mw519 to w1070?
my mw519 has great 2d image (110inch) but the 3d is somtimes too dark. last 3d movie i was watching was the hobbit 2 and in the dark scenes i removed my 3d glass to see what the hell is going on.

does w1070 have the same problem with the dark 3d scenes? sould i sell my mw519 and buy a w1070? will it be better?


----------



## kreeturez

tinzo said:


> guys,
> is it worth it to upgrade from a mw519 to w1070?
> my mw519 has great 2d image (110inch) but the 3d is somtimes too dark. last 3d movie i was watching was the hobbit 2 and in the dark scenes i removed my 3d glass to see what the hell is going on.
> 
> does w1070 have the same problem with the dark 3d scenes? sould i sell my mw519 and buy a w1070? will it be better?



The MW519 is more of a data (i.e. "boardroom") projector; and as such it has a white segment in it's color wheel - thus it doesn't produce very color-accurate images.

As a result, Projector Central obtained a maximum of just 628 lumens when measuring color brightness. 
That's very, very low. They also slated it's 3D performance, saying it had a "tendency for dark areas to take on a glossy look" when in 3D mode.

The W1070 measures more than double that brightness when calibrated and is generally considered a good 3D performer. Plus, being a 'home-theatre'-centric video projector, it uses a proper color wheel with no white segment.

TL;DR: Yes, this is an upgrade that ought to be well worth it for you.


----------



## bori

Ok I added a second hdmi to my projector for 3d. But now having trouble switching inputs with harmony remote. It keeps tring to scroll through the unused inputs. Anyway to bypass this. Also when I select auto search in settings it reverts back to off after switching inputs. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bori

Deleted


----------



## tinzo

kreeturez said:


> The MW519 is more of a data (i.e. "boardroom") projector; and as such it has a white segment in it's color wheel - thus it doesn't produce very color-accurate images.
> 
> As a result, Projector Central obtained a maximum of just 628 lumens when measuring color brightness.
> That's very, very low. They also slated it's 3D performance, saying it had a "tendency for dark areas to take on a glossy look" when in 3D mode.
> 
> The W1070 measures more than double that brightness when calibrated and is generally considered a good 3D performer. Plus, being a 'home-theatre'-centric video projector, it uses a proper color wheel with no white segment.
> 
> TL;DR: Yes, this is an upgrade that ought to be well worth it for you.


Thanks,
My main problem is the 3d. I think the 2d image is fine. Tell me more about the dark 3d scenes. Do you need to remove your glass to see better. Or is it as good as I Max 3d? Where you watch entire move in comfort?


----------



## kreeturez

tinzo said:


> Thanks,
> 
> My main problem is the 3d. I think the 2d image is fine. Tell me more about the dark 3d scenes. Do you need to remove your glass to see better. Or is it as good as I Max 3d? Where you watch entire move in comfort?




Coming from your current BenQ projector, you'll realize that even the 2D picture pales, comparatively  (The resolution bump coupled with better color reproduction will contribute to this.)

Yes, full-length 3D movies look good. Shadow detail certainly isn't IMAX-quality but it's never too dark to actually see what's happening.
In your case, additional _actual_ (not "claimed") brightness compared to your current projector is what's going to make the difference to your viewing. 

If you can arrange a demo at a nearby store, I'd recommend you do so. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## ellisr63

Nicktx27 said:


> Was there ever a consensus on the fan issue being a firmware fix? I'm split between this and the optoma 131.


My replacement projector has firmware v108, and it is dead quiet!


----------



## kreeturez

ellisr63 said:


> My replacement projector has firmware v108, and it is dead quiet!



I'm pretty sure it wasn't a firmware issue, though: on my original (fan-rattling) unit, upgrading firmware to 1.08 didn't help. 
I suspect it was just hardware-related (i.e., a badly designed fan that's been replaced in recent hardware revisions).

250 hours on my Feb-2014-built unit (all in SmartEco mode) and still nice and quiet. Original unit rattled right out of the box.


----------



## ellisr63

kreeturez said:


> I'm pretty sure it wasn't a firmware issue, though: on my original (fan-rattling) unit, upgrading firmware to 1.08 didn't help.
> I suspect it was just hardware-related (i.e., a badly designed fan that's been replaced in recent hardware revisions).
> 
> 250 hours on my Feb-2014-built unit (all in SmartEco mode) and still nice and quiet. Original unit rattled right out of the box.


Don't know, but when I called tech support they said it was the firmware... They said they had to do the upgrade and I would have to send mine in. I said it was my only TV, and they accepted a deposit for another unit to be sent out to me. The new one is dead quiet and it was manufactured before my first one was.


----------



## kreeturez

ellisr63 said:


> Don't know, but when I called tech support they said it was the firmware... They said they had to do the upgrade and I would have to send mine in. I said it was my only TV, and they accepted a deposit for another unit to be sent out to me. The new one is dead quiet and it was manufactured before my first one was.



I see... The fan issue was common in older units but also didn't affect every unit.
If the replacement was even older, might've even been a refurb that'd they'd replaced the fan on...

What's good is that this once-very-common issue is now rare in recent hardware revisions - and that both of us are sorted!


----------



## ellisr63

kreeturez said:


> I see... The fan issue was common in older units but also didn't affect every unit.
> If the replacement was even older, might've even been a refurb that'd they'd replaced the fan on...
> 
> What's good is that this once-very-common issue is now rare in recent hardware revisions - and that both of us are sorted!


My replacement was a refurbished one... Didn't make any difference to me as I had close to 4k on the bulb and a warranty that expires in August.


----------



## eric3316

kreeturez said:


> I'm pretty sure it wasn't a firmware issue, though: on my original (fan-rattling) unit, upgrading firmware to 1.08 didn't help.
> I suspect it was just hardware-related (i.e., a badly designed fan that's been replaced in recent hardware revisions).
> 
> 250 hours on my Feb-2014-built unit (all in SmartEco mode) and still nice and quiet. Original unit rattled right out of the box.


Do you watch on a dark or semi dark room? At night I watch with my lights outs or dimmed all the way down and have tried smarteco but the bright scenes are waaaaay to bright. It seems brighter in that mode then setting the lamp to normal. I hace to use the regular eco mode. Unless you turn your contrast way way down in smarteco?



ellisr63 said:


> My replacement was a refurbished one... Didn't make any difference to me as I had close to 4k on the bulb and a warranty that expires in August.


Since it was a refurb, they very well could of physically repaired the fan.


----------



## kreeturez

eric3316 said:


> Since it was a refurb, they very well could of physically repaired the fan.


Yeah, my thoughts exactly (in my post after). It's likely that's why that unit was sent back to BenQ in the first place.



eric3316 said:


> Do you watch on a dark or semi dark room? At night I watch with my lights outs or dimmed all the way down and have tried smarteco but the bright scenes are waaaaay to bright. It seems brighter in that mode then setting the lamp to normal. I hace to use the regular eco mode. Unless you turn your contrast way way down in smarteco?


SmartEco is at least as bright as Normal (and, as you've seen, some reviewers have found it a touch brighter!). Impressive, then, that it's the mode with the highest claimed lamp life - and also impressive that so many people around here have achieved good lamp-life. We've seen many reports of comfortably above 4000 hours and still going.

When I first got the projector (both the original and the replacement), it was much too bright to be used in pitch darkness at 127" on my neutral-gain screen. This was on both SmartEco and Normal. (Eco I found a bit too dim).

My room is dark in terms of control of outside light coming in; but I often watch with a deliberate bit of light around since it's more comfortable.

However, the lamp does dim: my previous unit, I noticed a (much-welcomed!) decrease in brightness at around 200-300 hours; which is roughly where it stayed up until the 1500-hour mark (at which point I had it replaced).

My new unit has been the same: I've just hit 250 hours and it's now about as bright as my previous unit was at 1500 hours. And finally, it's comfortable enough for pitch-black-room use. 

If you're under 200 hours, give it a bit of time to settle.

If you're significantly over 200 hours and it's still too bright, either investigate getting an ND filter; or increase your screen size (assuming you've got the space and screen real-estate); or consider a screen with lower gain: a slightly gray screen will drop brightness a bit and also improve black level.


----------



## Movie78

kreeturez said:


> Yeah, my thoughts exactly (in my post after). It's likely that's why that unit was sent back to BenQ in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> SmartEco is at least as bright as Normal (and, as you've seen, some reviewers have found it a touch brighter!). Impressive, then, that it's the mode with the highest claimed lamp life - and also impressive that so many people around here have achieved good lamp-life. We've seen many reports of comfortably above 4000 hours and still going.
> 
> When I first got the projector (both the original and the replacement), it was much too bright to be used in pitch darkness at 127" on my neutral-gain screen. This was on both SmartEco and Normal. (Eco I found a bit too dim).
> 
> My room is dark in terms of control of outside light coming in; but I often watch with a deliberate bit of light around since it's more comfortable.
> 
> However, the lamp does dim: my previous unit, I noticed a (much-welcomed!) decrease in brightness at around 200-300 hours; which is roughly where it stayed up until the 1500-hour mark (at which point I had it replaced).
> 
> My new unit has been the same: I've just hit 250 hours and it's now about as bright as my previous unit was at 1500 hours. And finally, it's comfortable enough for pitch-black-room use.
> 
> If you're under 200 hours, give it a bit of time to settle.
> 
> If you're significantly over 200 hours and it's still too bright, either investigate getting an ND filter; or increase your screen size (assuming you've got the space and screen real-estate); or consider a screen with lower gain: a slightly gray screen will drop brightness a bit and also improve black level.


How well does your Xtreamer Ultra 2 handles DTS-HD and Dolby TrueHD?


----------



## kreeturez

Movie78 said:


> How well does your Xtreamer Ultra 2 handles DTS-HD and Dolby TrueHD?


Perfectly. The combination of OpenELEC and the Nvidia ION *2* chipset offered by the Xtreamer 2 plays nicely with bitstreaming; DTS-HD and Dolby TrueHD included.

That said, nowadays there're cheaper options available: the new Intel NUC's are worth investigation for new buyers.


----------



## bighvy76

kreeturez said:


> Perfectly. The combination of OpenELEC and the Nvidia ION *2* chipset offered by the Xtreamer 2 plays nicely with bitstreaming; DTS-HD and Dolby TrueHD included.
> 
> That said, nowadays there're cheaper options available: the new Intel NUC's are worth investigation for new buyers.


so what exactly does a intel nuc do? Is it a stand alone mini pc or something?


----------



## eric3316

kreeturez said:


> Yeah, my thoughts exactly (in my post after). It's likely that's why that unit was sent back to BenQ in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> SmartEco is at least as bright as Normal (and, as you've seen, some reviewers have found it a touch brighter!). Impressive, then, that it's the mode with the highest claimed lamp life - and also impressive that so many people around here have achieved good lamp-life. We've seen many reports of comfortably above 4000 hours and still going.
> 
> When I first got the projector (both the original and the replacement), it was much too bright to be used in pitch darkness at 127" on my neutral-gain screen. This was on both SmartEco and Normal. (Eco I found a bit too dim).
> 
> My room is dark in terms of control of outside light coming in; but I often watch with a deliberate bit of light around since it's more comfortable.
> 
> However, the lamp does dim: my previous unit, I noticed a (much-welcomed!) decrease in brightness at around 200-300 hours; which is roughly where it stayed up until the 1500-hour mark (at which point I had it replaced).
> 
> My new unit has been the same: I've just hit 250 hours and it's now about as bright as my previous unit was at 1500 hours. And finally, it's comfortable enough for pitch-black-room use.
> 
> If you're under 200 hours, give it a bit of time to settle.
> 
> If you're significantly over 200 hours and it's still too bright, either investigate getting an ND filter; or increase your screen size (assuming you've got the space and screen real-estate); or consider a screen with lower gain: a slightly gray screen will drop brightness a bit and also improve black level.


Yeah, I am probably around 100 hours or so. I can't move my projector back any further. I am at 9.5ft on projecting on a 100" screen. The standard eco mode is great and I lower contrast to around 45. During the day if I need extra brightness I switch to smarteco which I find kind of a funny mode to switch to for extra brightness.


----------



## ellisr63

kreeturez said:


> Perfectly. The combination of OpenELEC and the Nvidia ION *2* chipset offered by the Xtreamer 2 plays nicely with bitstreaming; DTS-HD and Dolby TrueHD included.
> 
> That said, nowadays there're cheaper options available: the new Intel NUC's are worth investigation for new buyers.


We have 2 i3 NUCs, and a Celeron NUC... We love them!


----------



## ellisr63

bighvy76 said:


> so what exactly does a intel nuc do? Is it a stand alone mini pc or something?


They are about the size as a MAC Mini... My i3 NUCs are used as full fledged PCs and Media Servers for streaming 1080p movies. They only draw 25 watts max. We got them for 2 reasons: 1: small size, 2: energy efficiency.


----------



## ellisr63

kreeturez said:


> Yeah, my thoughts exactly (in my post after). It's likely that's why that unit was sent back to BenQ in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> SmartEco is at least as bright as Normal (and, as you've seen, some reviewers have found it a touch brighter!). Impressive, then, that it's the mode with the highest claimed lamp life - and also impressive that so many people around here have achieved good lamp-life. We've seen many reports of comfortably above 4000 hours and still going.
> 
> When I first got the projector (both the original and the replacement), it was much too bright to be used in pitch darkness at 127" on my neutral-gain screen. This was on both SmartEco and Normal. (Eco I found a bit too dim).
> 
> My room is dark in terms of control of outside light coming in; but I often watch with a deliberate bit of light around since it's more comfortable.
> 
> However, the lamp does dim: my previous unit, I noticed a (much-welcomed!) decrease in brightness at around 200-300 hours; which is roughly where it stayed up until the 1500-hour mark (at which point I had it replaced).
> 
> My new unit has been the same: I've just hit 250 hours and it's now about as bright as my previous unit was at 1500 hours. And finally, it's comfortable enough for pitch-black-room use.
> 
> If you're under 200 hours, give it a bit of time to settle.
> 
> If you're significantly over 200 hours and it's still too bright, either investigate getting an ND filter; or increase your screen size (assuming you've got the space and screen real-estate); or consider a screen with lower gain: a slightly gray screen will drop brightness a bit and also improve black level.


Going bigger with the screen is always better IMO.


----------



## bighvy76

ellisr63 said:


> They are about the size as a MAC Mini... My i3 NUCs are used as full fledged PCs and Media Servers for streaming 1080p movies. They only draw 25 watts max. We got them for 2 reasons: 1: small size, 2: energy efficiency.


So they have windows loaded on them and u can add a keyboard? I use my ps3 for everything now but would like to add a computer .


----------



## Adult Beverage

eric3316 and ellisr63 - Do either of you have any settings recommendations for new owners? I'm about to order the W1070 and was curious about what settings experienced owners are using.


----------



## bori

All u guys using ps3 for 3d. What screen size are you using? I have an 100 inch screen would like to know if setting smaller screen will give 3d more pop.


----------



## ryudoadema

bori said:


> All u guys using ps3 for 3d. What screen size are you using? I have an 100 inch screen would like to know if setting smaller screen will give 3d more pop.


I had mine set at 100" for a 100" screen. Pop seemed less than my standalone br player with both playing Pacific Rim, but it could have been my mind playing tricks. I recently set the ps3 to 50" but haven't tried it out yet. It may only affect games, I don't know. I've read that one topic on AVS where someone said setting it lower gave more effect, but not many responses.

Suffice to say I'd like to hear any thoughts/opinions on this as well...


----------



## eric3316

Adult Beverage said:


> eric3316 and ellisr63 - Do either of you have any settings recommendations for new owners? I'm about to order the W1070 and was curious about what settings experienced owners are using.


Here are two I know of.

http://www.soundandvision.com/content/benq-w1070-3d-dlp-projector-settings

http://www.avforums.com/threads/benq-w1070-reviewers-recommended-best-settings.1761516/


----------



## Medisinyl

bori said:


> All u guys using ps3 for 3d. What screen size are you using? I have an 100 inch screen would like to know if setting smaller screen will give 3d more pop.





d19racing said:


> Hey Guys,
> I just bought the Sony BDP 5200 tonight and hooked it my my Receiver DNA1040 and Frame Packing Mode worked great.
> 
> Finally 3D Popped Out just like SBS Format.
> 
> So it wasn't the glasses after all. It was the PS3 ability to handle Frame Packing Format that has been issue all this time..... PS3 can't handle Frame Packing Mode.... Hence movie is FLAT....
> 
> Finally it works great as expected greats depth and great 3d Pop Out Effect...
> 
> Thank you Guys...........


Perhaps the PS3 just doesn't do 3D movies very well?


----------



## ellisr63

bighvy76 said:


> So they have windows loaded on them and u can add a keyboard? I use my ps3 for everything now but would like to add a computer .


They come without any OS... I am running Windows 7 on on e and OpenElec/XBMC on the other 2. I use a wireless keyboard, and mouse for each one.


----------



## ellisr63

Medisinyl said:


> Perhaps the PS3 just doesn't do 3D movies very well?


Good point... I haven't tried any 3D movies with the PS3 so far, as I rip all my movies to mkv files and then watch them off of my NAS..


----------



## bori

Anyone know why benq keeps going back the standard setting? I set up user 1 hdmi1and 2 and 3d settings for just hdmi2. It seems to go back to standard then I have to go into settings and change it back.


----------



## Mike.Dee

Hello from Germany!
I tried to update from 1.07 to 1.08.
Now the red LED is on all the time and the W1070 does not start anymore...

The update procedure seemed to be good, i did it with DLP composer light.
After the update it didn't want to restart, red LED still on.
Plug out few minutes and in again, still red LED :-( 

Is there a solution, to awake the Benq again?


----------



## eric3316

bori said:


> Anyone know why benq keeps going back the standard setting? I set up user 1 hdmi1and 2 and 3d settings for just hdmi2. It seems to go back to standard then I have to go into settings and change it back.


Strange, mine doesn't do that. It stays on whatever the last setting I used was for each input. Are you plugged directly into the projector?


----------



## rwestley

Mike.Dee said:


> Hello from Germany!
> I tried to update from 1.07 to 1.08.
> Now the red LED is on all the time and the W1070 does not start anymore...
> 
> The update procedure seemed to be good, i did it with DLP composer light.
> After the update it didn't want to restart, red LED still on.
> Plug out few minutes and in again, still red LED :-(
> 
> Is there a solution, to awake the Benq again?[/QUOTE
> 
> Does not sound good. Did you set boot loader to 32KB. as per instructions?
> 7. Select Complete Image Download, and make sure to check “Skip Boot loader area (32KB)”
> Did you wait until orange light came back on before unplugging the unit.
> 
> Doubt if this is possible but if you can try to upgrade again. If this does not work you will have to get Benq to fix it for you.


----------



## Mike.Dee

@ rwestley

yo, did it as described at stevenbreuls.com
That is explaned very well...


When i was ready, unplugged the usb. Then tried to start by pressing Power, red LED was still on.
Waiting about 30 seconds, then unplugged power. May be to quick?!

Now, the DLP composer doesn`t find the USB Conection to the beamer.

Pressed Power and Auto again, put power in: no USB connection :-(


----------



## Adult Beverage

Does anyone know which firmware version new models are shipping with? Just ordered one and don't want to worry about updating it right away.


----------



## ellisr63

rwestley said:


> Mike.Dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello from Germany!
> I tried to update from 1.07 to 1.08.
> Now the red LED is on all the time and the W1070 does not start anymore...
> 
> The update procedure seemed to be good, i did it with DLP composer light.
> After the update it didn't want to restart, red LED still on.
> Plug out few minutes and in again, still red LED :-(
> 
> Is there a solution, to awake the Benq again?[/QUOTE
> 
> Does not sound good. Did you set boot loader to 32KB. as per instructions?
> 7. Select Complete Image Download, and make sure to check “Skip Boot loader area (32KB)”
> Did you wait until orange light came back on before unplugging the unit.
> 
> Doubt if this is possible but if you can try to upgrade again. If this does not work you will have to get Benq to fix it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.Dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ rwestley
> 
> yo, did it as described at stevenbreuls.com
> That is explaned very well...
> 
> 
> When i was ready, unplugged the usb. Then tried to start by pressing Power, red LED was still on.
> Waiting about 30 seconds, then unplugged power. May be to quick?!
> 
> Now, the DLP composer doesn`t find the USB Conection to the beamer.
> 
> Pressed Power and Auto again, put power in: no USB connection :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was the LED orange before you unplugged it?
Click to expand...


----------



## bori

eric3316 said:


> bori said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know why benq keeps going back the standard setting? I set up user 1 hdmi1and 2 and 3d settings for just hdmi2. It seems to go back to standard then I have to go into settings and change it back.
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, mine doesn't do that. It stays on whatever the last setting I used was for each input. Are you plugged directly into the projector?
Click to expand...

Yes hdmi 1 is coming from receiver. Hdmi 2 is directly connected to ps3.


----------



## Mike.Dee

Was the LED orange before you unplugged it?[/quote]

NO! The LED was still red!

I waited, untill the DLP composer was ready.
Then waited about one minute, nothing happened, unplugged the USB.
About one minute later, after trying the Power Button, unplugged the Power plug 

Oh, oh....


----------



## ellisr63

Mike.Dee said:


> Was the LED orange before you unplugged it?


NO! The LED was still red!

I waited, untill the DLP composer was ready.
Then waited about one minute, nothing happened, unplugged the USB.
About one minute later, after trying the Power Button, unplugged the Power plug 

Oh, oh....[/QUOTE]

According to the instructions above it was supposed to be orange. I think you are going to have to send it to BenQ, and see if they can fix it.


----------



## Mike.Dee

Yes, will send it to Benq...

There was no info of orange LED on that site, i took the update from.
Didn`t read here before...

I will try it again with a virgin Laptop, but don`t believe it will work, but try.

Thank you all for your help!!


----------



## ellisr63

Mike.Dee said:


> Yes, will send it to Benq...
> 
> There was no info of orange LED on that site, i took the update from.
> Didn`t read here before...
> 
> I will try it again with a virgin Laptop, but don`t believe it will work, but try.
> 
> Thank you all for your help!!


I have never done the upgrade... I was only going from this statement "Does not sound good. Did you set boot loader to 32KB. as per instructions?
7. Select Complete Image Download, and make sure to check “Skip Boot loader area (32KB)” 
*Did you wait until orange light came back on before unplugging the unit.*" I hope BenQ can fix it for you... Is it still under warranty... If so I wouldn't tell them what you did as they say you have to return it to them for the upgrade.


----------



## Mike.Dee

ellisr63 said:


> I have never done the upgrade... I was only going from this statement "Does not sound good. Did you set boot loader to 32KB. as per instructions?
> 7. Select Complete Image Download, and make sure to check “Skip Boot loader area (32KB)”
> *Did you wait until orange light came back on before unplugging the unit.*" I hope BenQ can fix it for you... Is it still under warranty... If so I wouldn't tell them what you did as they say you have to return it to them for the upgrade.


They optimized the repair support in germany sice 2013.
They pick it up and send it back, and do not ask very mouch...
I hope they are able and will just flash it.
If they have to charge, i will pay, for my own dullness, being to fast... not read enough... not waiting for orange...

I had the major problem of Color Branding. That was the reason of trying new firmware...


----------



## rwestley

Adult Beverage said:


> Does anyone know which firmware version new models are shipping with? Just ordered one and don't want to worry about updating it right away.


It should be 108.


----------



## draftd

I have this projector. Used it only on ecomode and the bulb blew at 3200 hours. Shortly before it blew i did have inlaws in town who slept in the living room and kept it on for practically 3 days straight. Replacement bulb was $200 from projectorpeople. I used it a lot on a daily basis. We will see how this one goes but im going to have to say that 6000 hours is pushing it. All in all though i really like the projector i have pretty much every 3d movie available and enjoy them on it. Plus i got the chinese sainsonic glasses 2 for 50 six total and with all 6 running i never have them drop out or leave sync.


----------



## rwestley

draftd said:


> I have this projector. Used it only on ecomode and the bulb blew at 3200 hours. Shortly before it blew i did have inlaws in town who slept in the living room and kept it on for practically 3 days straight. Replacement bulb was $200 from projectorpeople. I used it a lot on a daily basis. We will see how this one goes but im going to have to say that 6000 hours is pushing it. All in all though i really like the projector i have pretty much every 3d movie available and enjoy them on it. Plus i got the chinese sainsonic glasses 2 for 50 six total and with all 6 running i never have them drop out or leave sync.


Leaving the projector on for 3D straight was probably the cause of the bulb blowing. 3200 hours is not bad at all considering. I would suggest that your try glasses other than the Sainsonic.
Several other brands block the red flash much better and are not that expensive. The new 4th Generation HiShock being sold under various brands are great. They are very light.


----------



## Arcadia88

About to hit the buy button for the 1070 package. Is it possible to take down and repack a fixed frame screen once assembled? It's been 2 years since my old projector bulb gave up the ghost. I've been using a 46" lcd for so long that I've forgotten what a projector experience was. Will be nice to be able to move the chairs back to where they should be.


----------



## robl45

From reading the first 15 pages or so, it seems to say you can't get HSBS 3d without doing some resolution tricks, is this really the case?


----------



## kreeturez

robl45 said:


> From reading the first 15 pages or so, it seems to say you can't get HSBS 3d without doing some resolution tricks, is this really the case?



Nope; straight [email protected] is now sorted in the firmware bundled with all recent (and even not-so-recent) units; no tricks necessary anymore. Fortunately. 
I'm not sure what BenQ were thinking with those original limitations - but they're all gone now.


----------



## ryudoadema

rwestley said:


> draftd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have this projector. Used it only on ecomode and the bulb blew at 3200 hours. Shortly before it blew i did have inlaws in town who slept in the living room and kept it on for practically 3 days straight. Replacement bulb was $200 from projectorpeople. I used it a lot on a daily basis. We will see how this one goes but im going to have to say that 6000 hours is pushing it. All in all though i really like the projector i have pretty much every 3d movie available and enjoy them on it. Plus i got the chinese sainsonic glasses 2 for 50 six total and with all 6 running i never have them drop out or leave sync.
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving the projector on for 3D straight was probably the cause of the bulb blowing. 3200 hours is not bad at all considering. I would suggest that your try glasses other than the Sainsonic.
> Several other brands block the red flash much better and are not that expensive. The new 4th Generation HiShock being sold under various brands are great. They are very light.
Click to expand...

I agree with the glasses suggestion. I have three different types and each are liked by different visitors more, but these are my ratings on different criteria:
(1-5, 5 is best) 

G15 on Ebay- Sync:*5* Block Red:*5* Weight:*5 * Comfort:*3.5* Viewing/Lens Size:*3.5 * Price:*5* Red/blue color change (when turning head):*5*

Estar ESG601- Sync:*5 * Block Red:*5 * Weight:*4 * Comfort:*4.5* Viewing/Lens Size:*4.5 * Price:*4 * Red/blue color change (when turning head):*4*

3DTV Corp 4th-Sync:*5 *Block Red:*5 * Weight:*4.5* Comfort:*4.5* Viewing/Lens Size:*4 *Price:*4 * Red/blue color change (when turning head):*4.5*
gen (Hi-shock)

Any categories I forgot? Anyways my choice is the Estars and my girlfriend's is the 3Dtv Corps. None of them have much side view blocking, but the Estars have a little and to me is the most immersive (almost a toss-up with the 3Dtv Corp.). While the g15s are super light, the plastic slightly digs into the nose and is annoying. Though I can see slightly different tints when just putting them on and walking around, they all look great while viewing. I also never notice the color shift from red to blue (unless walking around with them), probably because you just don't turn your head that far away from the screen when watching.


----------



## Crestwood1001

Alright guys been heavily reading this thread and have some basic questions that are particular to my room that I would like to run by everyone here. As a note this is a dedicated "theater" or movie room. Right now I have a Samsung plasma (50") wall mounted, running a Yamaha rx-v373 on 5.1 audio with a good set of sony speakers, speaker wires, hdmi wires and everything else is run in the walls and terminated with wall plates. I have decided to step up to a W1070 as a budget friendly upgrade to the small 50" TV. This is by no means ment to be a pro level theater, just a great room to watch movies and play some PS4 in. Thank you in advance for the help!

Room dimensions: 
Width - 11.45 Feet (137.5")
Length - 14.66 Feet (176")
Height - 8.25 Feet (99")

This a completely dark room, no windows, in a finished basement with a drop ceiling. The ceiling tiles are flat black and I am in the process of painting the rails flat black, the walls are currently the off white/tan color the builders painted it, but will be a flat dark mocha or similar color and the carpet will be ripped out and replaced with a dark color. 
Now for the issues/questions I have for you guys, approximately 8.25' off the screen wall in the "center" of the ceiling is a fan, this will be removed as the lowest point of the fan (blades) is approximately a 1' drop off the ceiling so that will go to enable the hanging of the PJ. I will use the fans power source and put an outlet in there so no issue powering the PJ, as such it is very easy for me to run a longer HDMI cable up the wall into the drop ceiling cavity to feed the PJ, all of that is easy enough. 
Now using BenQ's calculator for my desired 100" screen size I will have the PJ 8 Feet 4 Inches from the screen wall, perfect for the location the fan is being removed from where I will have power, my main question is about the distance the PJ will need to be mounted down from the ceiling, the entire screen wall is open for this purpose, the 3 front speakers are currently wall mounted but can be moved around on the wall as is necessary because I will be painting. I will be either buying a manual drop screen (no need for motorized as this is a dedicated room and the samy plasma will be relocated in the house), or doing a custom painted screen.

So I ask all of you, does that room size jive with a 100" screen? The viewing distance will be almost against the back wall, lets say 170" from the screen wall. Any tips for a first time PJ user???

Thank you guys, sorry for the long winded post!


----------



## ellisr63

draftd said:


> I have this projector. Used it only on ecomode and the bulb blew at 3200 hours. Shortly before it blew i did have inlaws in town who slept in the living room and kept it on for practically 3 days straight. Replacement bulb was $200 from projectorpeople. I used it a lot on a daily basis. We will see how this one goes but im going to have to say that 6000 hours is pushing it. All in all though i really like the projector i have pretty much every 3d movie available and enjoy them on it. Plus i got the chinese sainsonic glasses 2 for 50 six total and with all 6 running i never have them drop out or leave sync.


I had almost 4000 hours on my bulb when I sent it in to BenQ for the fan problem... Bulb was fine still.


----------



## eric3316

Crestwood1001 said:


> Alright guys been heavily reading this thread and have some basic questions that are particular to my room that I would like to run by everyone here. As a note this is a dedicated "theater" or movie room. Right now I have a Samsung plasma (50") wall mounted, running a Yamaha rx-v373 on 5.1 audio with a good set of sony speakers, speaker wires, hdmi wires and everything else is run in the walls and terminated with wall plates. I have decided to step up to a W1070 as a budget friendly upgrade to the small 50" TV. This is by no means ment to be a pro level theater, just a great room to watch movies and play some PS4 in. Thank you in advance for the help!
> 
> Room dimensions:
> Width - 11.45 Feet (137.5")
> Length - 14.66 Feet (176")
> Height - 8.25 Feet (99")
> 
> This a completely dark room, no windows, in a finished basement with a drop ceiling. The ceiling tiles are flat black and I am in the process of painting the rails flat black, the walls are currently the off white/tan color the builders painted it, but will be a flat dark mocha or similar color and the carpet will be ripped out and replaced with a dark color.
> Now for the issues/questions I have for you guys, approximately 8.25' off the screen wall in the "center" of the ceiling is a fan, this will be removed as the lowest point of the fan (blades) is approximately a 1' drop off the ceiling so that will go to enable the hanging of the PJ. I will use the fans power source and put an outlet in there so no issue powering the PJ, as such it is very easy for me to run a longer HDMI cable up the wall into the drop ceiling cavity to feed the PJ, all of that is easy enough.
> Now using BenQ's calculator for my desired 100" screen size I will have the PJ 8 Feet 4 Inches from the screen wall, perfect for the location the fan is being removed from where I will have power, my main question is about the distance the PJ will need to be mounted down from the ceiling, the entire screen wall is open for this purpose, the 3 front speakers are currently wall mounted but can be moved around on the wall as is necessary because I will be painting. I will be either buying a manual drop screen (no need for motorized as this is a dedicated room and the samy plasma will be relocated in the house), or doing a custom painted screen.
> 
> So I ask all of you, does that room size jive with a 100" screen? The viewing distance will be almost against the back wall, lets say 170" from the screen wall. Any tips for a first time PJ user???
> 
> Thank you guys, sorry for the long winded post!


I have my W1070 setup about 9.5' from my 100" screen. I use a standard universal ceiling mount with no arm extensions so it is a few inches from the ceiling. The actual top of the projector is 5 inches from the ceiling leaving the center of the lens about 6.5 inches from the ceiling. The top of my projected image starts about 10 inches down from the ceiling. My ceilings are 8' high. I am using a little bit of vertical lens shift to get the picture where I needed it to line up on my screen.


----------



## Adult Beverage

eric3316 said:


> I have my W1070 setup about 9.5' from my 100" screen. I use a standard universal ceiling mount with no arm extensions so it is a few inches from the ceiling. The actual top of the projector is 5 inches from the ceiling leaving the center of the lens about 6.5 inches from the ceiling. The top of my projected image starts about 10 inches down from the ceiling. My ceilings are 8' high. I am using a little bit of vertical lens shift to get the picture where I needed it to line up on my screen.


So for a 100" screen you have 3.5 inches of offset using the lens shift? How much more of shift is available from that distance? I've hear up to 5 inches total may be available, but nothing definitive. My PJ comes tomorrow and I'm working on the mount/drop tube calculations. The more shift the better for my situation. As it stands now I have to make a bigger screen to get the PJ closer to the ceiling and away from Kinect-ic kids.


----------



## eric3316

Adult Beverage said:


> eric3316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have my W1070 setup about 9.5' from my 100" screen. I use a standard universal ceiling mount with no arm extensions so it is a few inches from the ceiling. The actual top of the projector is 5 inches from the ceiling leaving the center of the lens about 6.5 inches from the ceiling. The top of my projected image starts about 10 inches down from the ceiling. My ceilings are 8' high. I am using a little bit of vertical lens shift to get the picture where I needed it to line up on my screen.
> 
> 
> 
> So for a 100" screen you have 3.5 inches of offset using the lens shift? How much more of shift is available from that distance? I've hear up to 5 inches total may be available, but nothing definitive. My PJ comes tomorrow and I'm working on the mount/drop tube calculations. The more shift the better for my situation. As it stands now I have to make a bigger screen to get the PJ closer to the ceiling and away from Kinect-ic kids.
Click to expand...

I am using the lens shift to bring the picture down a little. At center it would be higher. There is a natural offset from the top of the lens to the top of the picture. Not sure how far that is though. You best thing to do is mount the projector, most likely with no extension arms as it will drop it low on an 8.25' ceiling and just make sure the actual lens it centered horizontally with your wall. Then you can see where the picture will project to and it will make it easier to mount your screen from there.


----------



## Adult Beverage

Yeah, think I'm just going to play with it when I get it. What I actually see is what I'll have to work with anyway. My screen is already in place. It's a custom-painted aluminum frame screen that is on hinges one foot in front of a fireplace. It swings up and latches flush to the ceiling when not in use. Because of where the latches are anchored in the joist, I cant change the floor to bottom of screen distance or the latch wouldn't catch when swung up. The only way to move the screen up (and the PJ as well) is by making a bigger one, keeping the bottom the same distance from the floor. Guess if I go from a 96" to 110" screen, I can't complain. After it's done, of course. Thanks, once again.


----------



## bommai

I have an Epson PowerLite HomeCinema 1080UB. I am not interested in 3D. Would this Benq be an upgrade or a downgrade. Also, my Epson is about 15 or 16 feet from the screen and my screen is 142 inches diagonal. Will I be able to use the Benq projector from the same location for the same screen size?


----------



## eric3316

Adult Beverage said:


> Yeah, think I'm just going to play with it when I get it. What I actually see is what I'll have to work with anyway. My screen is already in place. It's a custom-painted aluminum frame screen that is on hinges one foot in front of a fireplace. It swings up and latches flush to the ceiling when not in use. Because of where the latches are anchored in the joist, I cant change the floor to bottom of screen distance or the latch wouldn't catch when swung up. The only way to move the screen up (and the PJ as well) is by making a bigger one, keeping the bottom the same distance from the floor. Guess if I go from a 96" to 110" screen, I can't complain. After it's done, of course. Thanks, once again.


If I read correctly, you were mounting the projector 8.4' from the screen. If it is the actual lens that will be exactly 8.4' from the screen, the largest you will be able to project will be 100". Obviously if it less then that from lens to screen you will lose a couple of inches. So going with a bigger screen will only give you more room to play with the picture placement but you will still only be able to project 100" unless you place the projector further back. At 9'2" you can zoom to 110" screen.


----------



## sayanythingrock

just wanted to say been watching the World Cup on this bad boy (thank you Chromecast) and its been a real delight. Best purchase ever


----------



## eric3316

bommai said:


> I have an Epson PowerLite HomeCinema 1080UB. I am not interested in 3D. Would this Benq be an upgrade or a downgrade. Also, my Epson is about 15 or 16 feet from the screen and my screen is 142 inches diagonal. Will I be able to use the Benq projector from the same location for the same screen size?


15 feet will give you a range of 138"-180". At 16 feet you will have a range of 147"-192"


----------



## Adult Beverage

bommai said:


> I have an Epson PowerLite HomeCinema 1080UB. I am not interested in 3D. Would this Benq be an upgrade or a downgrade. Also, my Epson is about 15 or 16 feet from the screen and my screen is 142 inches diagonal. Will I be able to use the Benq projector from the same location for the same screen size?


At that screen size the W1070 throw range is 11'11" to 15'6". these measurements are from the lens to the screen surface. It may be close, carefully measure the distance from the screen to the mount. The W1070 lens will generally be about 4 inches closer than the mount, depending on the mount used.

http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm


----------



## bighvy76

Crestwood1001 said:


> Alright guys been heavily reading this thread and have some basic questions that are particular to my room that I would like to run by everyone here. As a note this is a dedicated "theater" or movie room. Right now I have a Samsung plasma (50") wall mounted, running a Yamaha rx-v373 on 5.1 audio with a good set of sony speakers, speaker wires, hdmi wires and everything else is run in the walls and terminated with wall plates. I have decided to step up to a W1070 as a budget friendly upgrade to the small 50" TV. This is by no means ment to be a pro level theater, just a great room to watch movies and play some PS4 in. Thank you in advance for the help!
> 
> Room dimensions:
> Width - 11.45 Feet (137.5")
> Length - 14.66 Feet (176")
> Height - 8.25 Feet (99")
> 
> This a completely dark room, no windows, in a finished basement with a drop ceiling. The ceiling tiles are flat black and I am in the process of painting the rails flat black, the walls are currently the off white/tan color the builders painted it, but will be a flat dark mocha or similar color and the carpet will be ripped out and replaced with a dark color.
> Now for the issues/questions I have for you guys, approximately 8.25' off the screen wall in the "center" of the ceiling is a fan, this will be removed as the lowest point of the fan (blades) is approximately a 1' drop off the ceiling so that will go to enable the hanging of the PJ. I will use the fans power source and put an outlet in there so no issue powering the PJ, as such it is very easy for me to run a longer HDMI cable up the wall into the drop ceiling cavity to feed the PJ, all of that is easy enough.
> Now using BenQ's calculator for my desired 100" screen size I will have the PJ 8 Feet 4 Inches from the screen wall, perfect for the location the fan is being removed from where I will have power, my main question is about the distance the PJ will need to be mounted down from the ceiling, the entire screen wall is open for this purpose, the 3 front speakers are currently wall mounted but can be moved around on the wall as is necessary because I will be painting. I will be either buying a manual drop screen (no need for motorized as this is a dedicated room and the samy plasma will be relocated in the house), or doing a custom painted screen.
> 
> So I ask all of you, does that room size jive with a 100" screen? The viewing distance will be almost against the back wall, lets say 170" from the screen wall. Any tips for a first time PJ user???
> 
> Thank you guys, sorry for the long winded post!


I have nearly the same dimensions. I took my ceiling fan down and installed a can light (so I would have light and not interfere with projector. I went with the 120" screen. It is pretty much wall to wall on my 12' wall. I placed my projector back in the next available stud like 11.5' back. It is awsome. The projector must be mounted 3" above the top of the viewing part of the screen. My ceiling projector mount is around 7" drop plus 1/2 the width of the proctor so my screen is aprox 11" down from the ceiling


----------



## Arcadia88

I also went with a 120" screen. Just ordered the 1070. My room is 13.5 feet from back wall to screen. Also ordered a pair of the 3d corp. 4th gen based on Ryudoadema's post above. 
Now all I need is an amp that can pass 3d over hdmi. But I might just go directly from PC to input 2 of the projector and then optical to my sound system. 
I'm looking forward to finally seeing 3d from my PC.


----------



## Crestwood1001

eric3316 said:


> Adult Beverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, think I'm just going to play with it when I get it. What I actually see is what I'll have to work with anyway. My screen is already in place. It's a custom-painted aluminum frame screen that is on hinges one foot in front of a fireplace. It swings up and latches flush to the ceiling when not in use. Because of where the latches are anchored in the joist, I cant change the floor to bottom of screen distance or the latch wouldn't catch when swung up. The only way to move the screen up (and the PJ as well) is by making a bigger one, keeping the bottom the same distance from the floor. Guess if I go from a 96" to 110" screen, I can't complain. After it's done, of course. Thanks, once again.
> 
> 
> 
> If I read correctly, you were mounting the projector 8.4' from the screen. If it is the actual lens that will be exactly 8.4' from the screen, the largest you will be able to project will be 100". Obviously if it less then that from lens to screen you will lose a couple of inches. So going with a bigger screen will only give you more room to play with the picture placement but you will still only be able to project 100" unless you place the projector further back. At 9'2" you can zoom to 110" screen.
Click to expand...

 I think you have my post and another members confused


----------



## Crestwood1001

bighvy76 said:


> Crestwood1001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright guys been heavily reading this thread and have some basic questions that are particular to my room that I would like to run by everyone here. As a note this is a dedicated "theater" or movie room. Right now I have a Samsung plasma (50") wall mounted, running a Yamaha rx-v373 on 5.1 audio with a good set of sony speakers, speaker wires, hdmi wires and everything else is run in the walls and terminated with wall plates. I have decided to step up to a W1070 as a budget friendly upgrade to the small 50" TV. This is by no means ment to be a pro level theater, just a great room to watch movies and play some PS4 in. Thank you in advance for the help!
> 
> Room dimensions:
> Width - 11.45 Feet (137.5")
> Length - 14.66 Feet (176")
> Height - 8.25 Feet (99")
> 
> This a completely dark room, no windows, in a finished basement with a drop ceiling. The ceiling tiles are flat black and I am in the process of painting the rails flat black, the walls are currently the off white/tan color the builders painted it, but will be a flat dark mocha or similar color and the carpet will be ripped out and replaced with a dark color.
> Now for the issues/questions I have for you guys, approximately 8.25' off the screen wall in the "center" of the ceiling is a fan, this will be removed as the lowest point of the fan (blades) is approximately a 1' drop off the ceiling so that will go to enable the hanging of the PJ. I will use the fans power source and put an outlet in there so no issue powering the PJ, as such it is very easy for me to run a longer HDMI cable up the wall into the drop ceiling cavity to feed the PJ, all of that is easy enough.
> Now using BenQ's calculator for my desired 100" screen size I will have the PJ 8 Feet 4 Inches from the screen wall, perfect for the location the fan is being removed from where I will have power, my main question is about the distance the PJ will need to be mounted down from the ceiling, the entire screen wall is open for this purpose, the 3 front speakers are currently wall mounted but can be moved around on the wall as is necessary because I will be painting. I will be either buying a manual drop screen (no need for motorized as this is a dedicated room and the samy plasma will be relocated in the house), or doing a custom painted screen.
> 
> So I ask all of you, does that room size jive with a 100" screen? The viewing distance will be almost against the back wall, lets say 170" from the screen wall. Any tips for a first time PJ user???
> 
> Thank you guys, sorry for the long winded post!
> 
> 
> 
> I have nearly the same dimensions. I took my ceiling fan down and installed a can light (so I would have light and not interfere with projector. I went with the 120" screen. It is pretty much wall to wall on my 12' wall. I placed my projector back in the next available stud like 11.5' back. It is awsome. The projector must be mounted 3" above the top of the viewing part of the screen. My ceiling projector mount is around 7" drop plus 1/2 the width of the proctor so my screen is aprox 11" down from the ceiling
Click to expand...

 Lucky for me there are already 4 pot lights spaced around the corners of the room, detail I forgot to mention in the original post. Does anyone foresee a problem having the projector mounted approximately halfway between the screen and the seating position? Would it make for an uncomfortable viewing experience?


----------



## eric3316

Crestwood1001 said:


> eric3316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adult Beverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, think I'm just going to play with it when I get it. What I actually see is what I'll have to work with anyway. My screen is already in place. It's a custom-painted aluminum frame screen that is on hinges one foot in front of a fireplace. It swings up and latches flush to the ceiling when not in use. Because of where the latches are anchored in the joist, I cant change the floor to bottom of screen distance or the latch wouldn't catch when swung up. The only way to move the screen up (and the PJ as well) is by making a bigger one, keeping the bottom the same distance from the floor. Guess if I go from a 96" to 110" screen, I can't complain. After it's done, of course. Thanks, once again.
> 
> 
> 
> If I read correctly, you were mounting the projector 8.4' from the screen. If it is the actual lens that will be exactly 8.4' from the screen, the largest you will be able to project will be 100". Obviously if it less then that from lens to screen you will lose a couple of inches. So going with a bigger screen will only give you more room to play with the picture placement but you will still only be able to project 100" unless you place the projector further back. At 9'2" you can zoom to 110" screen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you have my post and another members confused
Click to expand...

Yes, I definitely mixed up 2 of them. lol


----------



## ryudoadema

Arcadia88 said:


> I also went with a 120" screen. Just ordered the 1070. My room is 13.5 feet from back wall to screen. Also ordered a pair of the 3d corp. 4th gen based on Ryudoadema's post above.
> Now all I need is an amp that can pass 3d over hdmi. But I might just go directly from PC to input 2 of the projector and then optical to my sound system.
> I'm looking forward to finally seeing 3d from my PC.


Hey Arcadia 88, just wanted to point out a mistake I made on my post above in case it changed your mind and you have time to change your order. I meant the Estars are the most immersive to me. The difference is so small and the 3DTV ones are excellent, too- very comfortable (and my gf's favorite). So I wouldn't fret if you can't change them, or if that was the only reason you went with them. The 3DTV's also work well over other glasses (according to my uncle). Sorry if I led you astray


----------



## Arcadia88

Heh no problem. I loooked at several sets but those 4th gens looked the most interesting. I've yet to actually try any 3d glasses so these will be my first.


----------



## bighvy76

Crestwood1001 said:


> bighvy76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crestwood1001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright guys been heavily reading this thread and have some basic questions that are particular to my room that I would like to run by everyone here. As a note this is a dedicated "theater" or movie room. Right now I have a Samsung plasma (50") wall mounted, running a Yamaha rx-v373 on 5.1 audio with a good set of sony speakers, speaker wires, hdmi wires and everything else is run in the walls and terminated with wall plates. I have decided to step up to a W1070 as a budget friendly upgrade to the small 50" TV. This is by no means ment to be a pro level theater, just a great room to watch movies and play some PS4 in. Thank you in advance for the help!
> 
> Room dimensions:
> Width - 11.45 Feet (137.5")
> Length - 14.66 Feet (176")
> Height - 8.25 Feet (99")
> 
> This a completely dark room, no windows, in a finished basement with a drop ceiling. The ceiling tiles are flat black and I am in the process of painting the rails flat black, the walls are currently the off white/tan color the builders painted it, but will be a flat dark mocha or similar color and the carpet will be ripped out and replaced with a dark color.
> Now for the issues/questions I have for you guys, approximately 8.25' off the screen wall in the "center" of the ceiling is a fan, this will be removed as the lowest point of the fan (blades) is approximately a 1' drop off the ceiling so that will go to enable the hanging of the PJ. I will use the fans power source and put an outlet in there so no issue powering the PJ, as such it is very easy for me to run a longer HDMI cable up the wall into the drop ceiling cavity to feed the PJ, all of that is easy enough.
> Now using BenQ's calculator for my desired 100" screen size I will have the PJ 8 Feet 4 Inches from the screen wall, perfect for the location the fan is being removed from where I will have power, my main question is about the distance the PJ will need to be mounted down from the ceiling, the entire screen wall is open for this purpose, the 3 front speakers are currently wall mounted but can be moved around on the wall as is necessary because I will be painting. I will be either buying a manual drop screen (no need for motorized as this is a dedicated room and the samy plasma will be relocated in the house), or doing a custom painted screen.
> 
> So I ask all of you, does that room size jive with a 100" screen? The viewing distance will be almost against the back wall, lets say 170" from the screen wall. Any tips for a first time PJ user???
> 
> Thank you guys, sorry for the long winded post!
> 
> 
> 
> I have nearly the same dimensions. I took my ceiling fan down and installed a can light (so I would have light and not interfere with projector. I went with the 120" screen. It is pretty much wall to wall on my 12' wall. I placed my projector back in the next available stud like 11.5' back. It is awsome. The projector must be mounted 3" above the top of the viewing part of the screen. My ceiling projector mount is around 7" drop plus 1/2 the width of the proctor so my screen is aprox 11" down from the ceiling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky for me there are already 4 pot lights spaced around the corners of the room, detail I forgot to mention in the original post. Does anyone foresee a problem having the projector mounted approximately halfway between the screen and the seating position? Would it make for an uncomfortable viewing experience?
Click to expand...

I wouldn't see why it would be a problem but I know u wouldn't be disappointed going up to a 110 or 120 and moving the projector back a bit. U can still use where the fan was to power everything even if u run the wires along the ceiling from fan location to projector. They sell the recessed outlet boxes


----------



## ryudoadema

Arcadia88 said:


> Heh no problem. I loooked at several sets but those 4th gens looked the most interesting. I've yet to actually try any 3d glasses so these will be my first.


They are a great choice definitely right on par with the Estars, and a little cheaper to boot. The G15's are very nice too, but reserved for backups and guests. 

So I watched Pacific Rim 3D as my first foray into home 3D- I was blown away! I kept telling people it was the best movie experience I've ever had. The 3D doesn't make a bad movie good, but combined with surround sound and the large screen that only a projector can produce it increases the immersion exponentially. The W1070 is plenty bright on a 100" screen and probably can go quite a bit bigger, too.

Watched Man of Steel 3D last night. Awesome as well! The plots were a little meh in both, but sometimes I just don't care when the action and visuals are exceptional. So yeah, this was just a post to help you get excited and express how happy I am with this projector...


----------



## Crestwood1001

bighvy76 said:


> Crestwood1001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bighvy76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crestwood1001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright guys been heavily reading this thread and have some basic questions that are particular to my room that I would like to run by everyone here. As a note this is a dedicated "theater" or movie room. Right now I have a Samsung plasma (50") wall mounted, running a Yamaha rx-v373 on 5.1 audio with a good set of sony speakers, speaker wires, hdmi wires and everything else is run in the walls and terminated with wall plates. I have decided to step up to a W1070 as a budget friendly upgrade to the small 50" TV. This is by no means ment to be a pro level theater, just a great room to watch movies and play some PS4 in. Thank you in advance for the help!
> 
> Room dimensions:
> Width - 11.45 Feet (137.5")
> Length - 14.66 Feet (176")
> Height - 8.25 Feet (99")
> 
> This a completely dark room, no windows, in a finished basement with a drop ceiling. The ceiling tiles are flat black and I am in the process of painting the rails flat black, the walls are currently the off white/tan color the builders painted it, but will be a flat dark mocha or similar color and the carpet will be ripped out and replaced with a dark color.
> Now for the issues/questions I have for you guys, approximately 8.25' off the screen wall in the "center" of the ceiling is a fan, this will be removed as the lowest point of the fan (blades) is approximately a 1' drop off the ceiling so that will go to enable the hanging of the PJ. I will use the fans power source and put an outlet in there so no issue powering the PJ, as such it is very easy for me to run a longer HDMI cable up the wall into the drop ceiling cavity to feed the PJ, all of that is easy enough.
> Now using BenQ's calculator for my desired 100" screen size I will have the PJ 8 Feet 4 Inches from the screen wall, perfect for the location the fan is being removed from where I will have power, my main question is about the distance the PJ will need to be mounted down from the ceiling, the entire screen wall is open for this purpose, the 3 front speakers are currently wall mounted but can be moved around on the wall as is necessary because I will be painting. I will be either buying a manual drop screen (no need for motorized as this is a dedicated room and the samy plasma will be relocated in the house), or doing a custom painted screen.
> 
> So I ask all of you, does that room size jive with a 100" screen? The viewing distance will be almost against the back wall, lets say 170" from the screen wall. Any tips for a first time PJ user???
> 
> Thank you guys, sorry for the long winded post!
> 
> 
> 
> I have nearly the same dimensions. I took my ceiling fan down and installed a can light (so I would have light and not interfere with projector. I went with the 120" screen. It is pretty much wall to wall on my 12' wall. I placed my projector back in the next available stud like 11.5' back. It is awsome. The projector must be mounted 3" above the top of the viewing part of the screen. My ceiling projector mount is around 7" drop plus 1/2 the width of the proctor so my screen is aprox 11" down from the ceiling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky for me there are already 4 pot lights spaced around the corners of the room, detail I forgot to mention in the original post. Does anyone foresee a problem having the projector mounted approximately halfway between the screen and the seating position? Would it make for an uncomfortable viewing experience?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't see why it would be a problem but I know u wouldn't be disappointed going up to a 110 or 120 and moving the projector back a bit. U can still use where the fan was to power everything even if u run the wires along the ceiling from fan location to projector. They sell the recessed outlet boxes
Click to expand...

 My main hangup to going larger is the size of the wall in relation to the fact that I want to wall mount my front speakers, so im trying to leave enough room on either side of the screen to place them.


----------



## bighvy76

Crestwood1001 said:


> bighvy76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crestwood1001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bighvy76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crestwood1001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright guys been heavily reading this thread and have some basic questions that are particular to my room that I would like to run by everyone here. As a note this is a dedicated "theater" or movie room. Right now I have a Samsung plasma (50") wall mounted, running a Yamaha rx-v373 on 5.1 audio with a good set of sony speakers, speaker wires, hdmi wires and everything else is run in the walls and terminated with wall plates. I have decided to step up to a W1070 as a budget friendly upgrade to the small 50" TV. This is by no means ment to be a pro level theater, just a great room to watch movies and play some PS4 in. Thank you in advance for the help!
> 
> Room dimensions:
> Width - 11.45 Feet (137.5")
> Length - 14.66 Feet (176")
> Height - 8.25 Feet (99")
> 
> This a completely dark room, no windows, in a finished basement with a drop ceiling. The ceiling tiles are flat black and I am in the process of painting the rails flat black, the walls are currently the off white/tan color the builders painted it, but will be a flat dark mocha or similar color and the carpet will be ripped out and replaced with a dark color.
> Now for the issues/questions I have for you guys, approximately 8.25' off the screen wall in the "center" of the ceiling is a fan, this will be removed as the lowest point of the fan (blades) is approximately a 1' drop off the ceiling so that will go to enable the hanging of the PJ. I will use the fans power source and put an outlet in there so no issue powering the PJ, as such it is very easy for me to run a longer HDMI cable up the wall into the drop ceiling cavity to feed the PJ, all of that is easy enough.
> Now using BenQ's calculator for my desired 100" screen size I will have the PJ 8 Feet 4 Inches from the screen wall, perfect for the location the fan is being removed from where I will have power, my main question is about the distance the PJ will need to be mounted down from the ceiling, the entire screen wall is open for this purpose, the 3 front speakers are currently wall mounted but can be moved around on the wall as is necessary because I will be painting. I will be either buying a manual drop screen (no need for motorized as this is a dedicated room and the samy plasma will be relocated in the house), or doing a custom painted screen.
> 
> So I ask all of you, does that room size jive with a 100" screen? The viewing distance will be almost against the back wall, lets say 170" from the screen wall. Any tips for a first time PJ user???
> 
> Thank you guys, sorry for the long winded post!
> 
> 
> 
> I have nearly the same dimensions. I took my ceiling fan down and installed a can light (so I would have light and not interfere with projector. I went with the 120" screen. It is pretty much wall to wall on my 12' wall. I placed my projector back in the next available stud like 11.5' back. It is awsome. The projector must be mounted 3" above the top of the viewing part of the screen. My ceiling projector mount is around 7" drop plus 1/2 the width of the proctor so my screen is aprox 11" down from the ceiling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky for me there are already 4 pot lights spaced around the corners of the room, detail I forgot to mention in the original post. Does anyone foresee a problem having the projector mounted approximately halfway between the screen and the seating position? Would it make for an uncomfortable viewing experience?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't see why it would be a problem but I know u wouldn't be disappointed going up to a 110 or 120 and moving the projector back a bit. U can still use where the fan was to power everything even if u run the wires along the ceiling from fan location to projector. They sell the recessed outlet boxes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My main hangup to going larger is the size of the wall in relation to the fact that I want to wall mount my front speakers, so im trying to leave enough room on either side of the screen to place them.
Click to expand...

Gotcha. Sorry I got an acoustically transparent screen so my speakers are behind the screen.


----------



## Crestwood1001

bighvy76 said:


> Crestwood1001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bighvy76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crestwood1001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bighvy76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crestwood1001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright guys been heavily reading this thread and have some basic questions that are particular to my room that I would like to run by everyone here. As a note this is a dedicated "theater" or movie room. Right now I have a Samsung plasma (50") wall mounted, running a Yamaha rx-v373 on 5.1 audio with a good set of sony speakers, speaker wires, hdmi wires and everything else is run in the walls and terminated with wall plates. I have decided to step up to a W1070 as a budget friendly upgrade to the small 50" TV. This is by no means ment to be a pro level theater, just a great room to watch movies and play some PS4 in. Thank you in advance for the help!
> 
> Room dimensions:
> Width - 11.45 Feet (137.5")
> Length - 14.66 Feet (176")
> Height - 8.25 Feet (99")
> 
> This a completely dark room, no windows, in a finished basement with a drop ceiling. The ceiling tiles are flat black and I am in the process of painting the rails flat black, the walls are currently the off white/tan color the builders painted it, but will be a flat dark mocha or similar color and the carpet will be ripped out and replaced with a dark color.
> Now for the issues/questions I have for you guys, approximately 8.25' off the screen wall in the "center" of the ceiling is a fan, this will be removed as the lowest point of the fan (blades) is approximately a 1' drop off the ceiling so that will go to enable the hanging of the PJ. I will use the fans power source and put an outlet in there so no issue powering the PJ, as such it is very easy for me to run a longer HDMI cable up the wall into the drop ceiling cavity to feed the PJ, all of that is easy enough.
> Now using BenQ's calculator for my desired 100" screen size I will have the PJ 8 Feet 4 Inches from the screen wall, perfect for the location the fan is being removed from where I will have power, my main question is about the distance the PJ will need to be mounted down from the ceiling, the entire screen wall is open for this purpose, the 3 front speakers are currently wall mounted but can be moved around on the wall as is necessary because I will be painting. I will be either buying a manual drop screen (no need for motorized as this is a dedicated room and the samy plasma will be relocated in the house), or doing a custom painted screen.
> 
> So I ask all of you, does that room size jive with a 100" screen? The viewing distance will be almost against the back wall, lets say 170" from the screen wall. Any tips for a first time PJ user???
> 
> Thank you guys, sorry for the long winded post!
> 
> 
> 
> I have nearly the same dimensions. I took my ceiling fan down and installed a can light (so I would have light and not interfere with projector. I went with the 120" screen. It is pretty much wall to wall on my 12' wall. I placed my projector back in the next available stud like 11.5' back. It is awsome. The projector must be mounted 3" above the top of the viewing part of the screen. My ceiling projector mount is around 7" drop plus 1/2 the width of the proctor so my screen is aprox 11" down from the ceiling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky for me there are already 4 pot lights spaced around the corners of the room, detail I forgot to mention in the original post. Does anyone foresee a problem having the projector mounted approximately halfway between the screen and the seating position? Would it make for an uncomfortable viewing experience?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't see why it would be a problem but I know u wouldn't be disappointed going up to a 110 or 120 and moving the projector back a bit. U can still use where the fan was to power everything even if u run the wires along the ceiling from fan location to projector. They sell the recessed outlet boxes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My main hangup to going larger is the size of the wall in relation to the fact that I want to wall mount my front speakers, so im trying to leave enough room on either side of the screen to place them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotcha. Sorry I got an acoustically transparent screen so my speakers are behind the screen.
Click to expand...

 Would be perfect but the room is a drop ceiling, so I can mount a screen against the wall into studs, but if I was to use a AT screen it would need to be about 8 inches off the wall, meaning the ceiling would be its mount point which is not really an option with the drop ceiling.


----------



## Adult Beverage

Crestwood1001 said:


> bighvy76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crestwood1001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bighvy76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crestwood1001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bighvy76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crestwood1001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright guys been heavily reading this thread and have some basic questions that are particular to my room that I would like to run by everyone here. As a note this is a dedicated "theater" or movie room. Right now I have a Samsung plasma (50") wall mounted, running a Yamaha rx-v373 on 5.1 audio with a good set of sony speakers, speaker wires, hdmi wires and everything else is run in the walls and terminated with wall plates. I have decided to step up to a W1070 as a budget friendly upgrade to the small 50" TV. This is by no means ment to be a pro level theater, just a great room to watch movies and play some PS4 in. Thank you in advance for the help!
> 
> Room dimensions:
> Width - 11.45 Feet (137.5")
> Length - 14.66 Feet (176")
> Height - 8.25 Feet (99")
> 
> This a completely dark room, no windows, in a finished basement with a drop ceiling. The ceiling tiles are flat black and I am in the process of painting the rails flat black, the walls are currently the off white/tan color the builders painted it, but will be a flat dark mocha or similar color and the carpet will be ripped out and replaced with a dark color.
> Now for the issues/questions I have for you guys, approximately 8.25' off the screen wall in the "center" of the ceiling is a fan, this will be removed as the lowest point of the fan (blades) is approximately a 1' drop off the ceiling so that will go to enable the hanging of the PJ. I will use the fans power source and put an outlet in there so no issue powering the PJ, as such it is very easy for me to run a longer HDMI cable up the wall into the drop ceiling cavity to feed the PJ, all of that is easy enough.
> Now using BenQ's calculator for my desired 100" screen size I will have the PJ 8 Feet 4 Inches from the screen wall, perfect for the location the fan is being removed from where I will have power, my main question is about the distance the PJ will need to be mounted down from the ceiling, the entire screen wall is open for this purpose, the 3 front speakers are currently wall mounted but can be moved around on the wall as is necessary because I will be painting. I will be either buying a manual drop screen (no need for motorized as this is a dedicated room and the samy plasma will be relocated in the house), or doing a custom painted screen.
> 
> So I ask all of you, does that room size jive with a 100" screen? The viewing distance will be almost against the back wall, lets say 170" from the screen wall. Any tips for a first time PJ user???
> 
> Thank you guys, sorry for the long winded post!
> 
> 
> 
> I have nearly the same dimensions. I took my ceiling fan down and installed a can light (so I would have light and not interfere with projector. I went with the 120" screen. It is pretty much wall to wall on my 12' wall. I placed my projector back in the next available stud like 11.5' back. It is awsome. The projector must be mounted 3" above the top of the viewing part of the screen. My ceiling projector mount is around 7" drop plus 1/2 the width of the proctor so my screen is aprox 11" down from the ceiling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky for me there are already 4 pot lights spaced around the corners of the room, detail I forgot to mention in the original post. Does anyone foresee a problem having the projector mounted approximately halfway between the screen and the seating position? Would it make for an uncomfortable viewing experience?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't see why it would be a problem but I know u wouldn't be disappointed going up to a 110 or 120 and moving the projector back a bit. U can still use where the fan was to power everything even if u run the wires along the ceiling from fan location to projector. They sell the recessed outlet boxes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My main hangup to going larger is the size of the wall in relation to the fact that I want to wall mount my front speakers, so im trying to leave enough room on either side of the screen to place them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotcha. Sorry I got an acoustically transparent screen so my speakers are behind the screen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would be perfect but the room is a drop ceiling, so I can mount a screen against the wall into studs, but if I was to use a AT screen it would need to be about 8 inches off the wall, meaning the ceiling would be its mount point which is not really an option with the drop ceiling.
Click to expand...

What about adding "legs" to the screen to move it out from the wallthe desired distance. Cutting slight recess in the wall for speaker placement.


----------



## Gradius2

Just wondering...

Why such HUGE quotes ?!


----------



## Gradius2

Found this cooler mod (in german):
http://www.hifi-forum.de/viewthread-94-12408-40.html

At your own risk.


----------



## Crestwood1001

Adult Beverage said:


> What about adding "legs" to the screen to move it out from the wallthe desired distance. Cutting slight recess in the wall for speaker placement.


 Eh that is an option too but I am not sure I want to recess the speakers into the walls, and with the limited size of the room I would prefer to keep the screen as close to the wall as possible, I might be able to squeeze a 110" or 120".


----------



## SirJMon

Anyone seeing lots of rainbows with this projector? I am new to digitals and am coming from a CRT front projector so I am not sure if there is a way to tone those down a bit. 

I tried running bluray at 1080p @60 instead of 1080p @24 to see if that would lessen the effect but I still see them like crazy. Is this normal for this projector? Also, anyone have some tips to improve black level other than the usual because this thing lightens up my room during all dark/black scenes. I know it won't be CRT black but this is pretty bright despite running in Eco mode and having an all black room.

Screen could probably use a low gain instead of the 1.3 106" I currently have. I did get this for free and other than the rainbows and black level I love everything about it so far.

Running firmware 1.08 btw.

Thanks,


----------



## ryudoadema

SirJMon said:


> Anyone seeing lots of rainbows with this projector? I am new to digitals and am coming from a CRT front projector so I am not sure if there is a way to tone those down a bit.
> 
> I tried running bluray at 1080p @60 instead of 1080p @24 to see if that would lessen the effect but I still see them like crazy. Is this normal for this projector? Also, anyone have some tips to improve black level other than the usual because this thing lightens up my room during all dark/black scenes. I know it won't be CRT black but this is pretty bright despite running in Eco mode and having an all black room.
> 
> Screen could probably use a low gain instead of the 1.3 106" I currently have. I did get this for free and other than the rainbows and black level I love everything about it so far.
> 
> Running firmware 1.08 btw.
> 
> Thanks,


You could mess with the brightness/ contrast and try turning brillintcolor off. The darker the picture, the darker the blacks, as well as lessening rainbows. I have a user setting that I made darker than all the others for when It's just too bright (usually on a 100" screen).


----------



## kreeturez

SirJMon said:


> Anyone seeing lots of rainbows with this projector? I am new to digitals and am coming from a CRT front projector so I am not sure if there is a way to tone those down a bit.
> 
> I tried running bluray at 1080p @60 instead of 1080p @24 to see if that would lessen the effect but I still see them like crazy. Is this normal for this projector? Also, anyone have some tips to improve black level other than the usual because this thing lightens up my room during all dark/black scenes. I know it won't be CRT black but this is pretty bright despite running in Eco mode and having an all black room.
> 
> Screen could probably use a low gain instead of the 1.3 106" I currently have. I did get this for free and other than the rainbows and black level I love everything about it so far.


60hz should heavily reduce the likelihood of seeing them compared to 24hz; but like you, I still do see at that framerate. 
The wheel spins even faster at 50hz (actually significantly faster - more detail here) - at which point I see almost none - but few devices allow outputting at 50hz.

Part of the issue with both your black levels as well as rainbows is that you're running very bright with your 106" screen at 1.3 gain. At 106", you could be using below 1.0 comfortably (with 2000 lumens, I'd reserve 1.3 for really large screen sizes - 160" or bigger). A gray screen at that size might make more sense in this regard; and it'd also improve black levels.

The other thing to remember is that the lamp will dim with age: I've found it settles at a significant drop in brightness somewhere between 200 and 300 hours. The result is a bit of an improvement in black levels, and a more comfortably dim image makes rainbows much more difficult to notice.

Failing the above, you could go for an ND filter to drop brightness (once again, good for rainbows as well as black levels).

If all else fails, you might have to look into other technologies: 3LCD projectors are also pretty decent at this price point (Epson 2030 comes to mind). If you want to step up, you could look at the Sony HW40ES which is based on LCOS instead: but it's 3.5 times the price.


----------



## TLJester

I am sensitive to them too and was very upset (not that I mentioned to the missus) when i could see them with FW1.2.
Since upgrading to 1.8 mostly they have gone away.
However i notice them far more on contrasting images ie white text, black background. and though they are improved they are still there. I am running 120"+ screen (white wall  )
Someone else mentioned some lower HZ actually increase the overall HZ ie (and this is wrong but gives you the idea) 25hz = 6(color wheel spin)x25hz=150hz





SirJMon said:


> Anyone seeing lots of rainbows with this projector? I am new to digitals and am coming from a CRT front projector so I am not sure if there is a way to tone those down a bit.
> 
> I tried running bluray at 1080p @60 instead of 1080p @24 to see if that would lessen the effect but I still see them like crazy. Is this normal for this projector? Also, anyone have some tips to improve black level other than the usual because this thing lightens up my room during all dark/black scenes. I know it won't be CRT black but this is pretty bright despite running in Eco mode and having an all black room.
> 
> Screen could probably use a low gain instead of the 1.3 106" I currently have. I did get this for free and other than the rainbows and black level I love everything about it so far.
> 
> Running firmware 1.08 btw.
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## Brian Fineberg

will the manual zoom on this PJ be sufficent for a 120" 2.35 CIH screen?


----------



## Adult Beverage

So I got my new W1070 today. Got home from work and took care of a bunch of stuff before even opening the box at 8:00. Unpacked everything and all looked good. Played with the mount a little to make sure I could get a solid connection and take some measurements. Hooked the PJ up to the bluray player and threw in Avatar for a first look. Looked phenomonal out of the box, no adjustments yet. Wife was even impressed and noticed darker blacks in the opening space scene. Whew! I was nervously waiting for something to go wrong. Next I started to familiarize myself with the menus and input some settings from this thread. Almost finished and power goes out. Thunderstorm. Unplugged a/v system and PJ, now waiting for power to return to see if any damage.


----------



## dolphinc

Adult Beverage said:


> So I got my new W1070 today. Got home from work and took care of a bunch of stuff before even opening the box at 8:00. Unpacked everything and all looked good. Played with the mount a little to make sure I could get a solid connection and take some measurements. Hooked the PJ up to the bluray player and threw in Avatar for a first look. Looked phenomonal out of the box, no adjustments yet. Wife was even impressed and noticed darker blacks in the opening space scene. Whew! I was nervously waiting for something to go wrong. Next I started to familiarize myself with the menus and input some settings from this thread. Almost finished and power goes out. Thunderstorm. Unplugged a/v system and PJ, now waiting for power to return to see if any damage.


Yikes! Hope all is good, i have mine connected to a power conditioner which is connected to a battery backup. Living in Florida i do not take any chances.


----------



## ellisr63

Adult Beverage said:


> So I got my new W1070 today. Got home from work and took care of a bunch of stuff before even opening the box at 8:00. Unpacked everything and all looked good. Played with the mount a little to make sure I could get a solid connection and take some measurements. Hooked the PJ up to the bluray player and threw in Avatar for a first look. Looked phenomonal out of the box, no adjustments yet. Wife was even impressed and noticed darker blacks in the opening space scene. Whew! I was nervously waiting for something to go wrong. Next I started to familiarize myself with the menus and input some settings from this thread. Almost finished and power goes out. Thunderstorm. Unplugged a/v system and PJ, now waiting for power to return to see if any damage.


I would get a UPS for future use... So you can properly turn off the projector when you have a power failure.


----------



## long_pn

ellisr63 said:


> I would get a UPS for future use... So you can properly turn off the projector when you have a power failure.


Is a UPS critical for projector use, did many of you here experience failures caused by power cut, because that happens in my home sometime.
I'm waiting for my w1070 coming this week


----------



## kreeturez

Adult Beverage said:


> So I got my new W1070 today. Got home from work and took care of a bunch of stuff before even opening the box at 8:00. Unpacked everything and all looked good. Played with the mount a little to make sure I could get a solid connection and take some measurements. Hooked the PJ up to the bluray player and threw in Avatar for a first look. Looked phenomonal out of the box, no adjustments yet. Wife was even impressed and noticed darker blacks in the opening space scene. Whew! I was nervously waiting for something to go wrong. Next I started to familiarize myself with the menus and input some settings from this thread. Almost finished and power goes out. Thunderstorm. Unplugged a/v system and PJ, now waiting for power to return to see if any damage.



Most unfortunate timing, sorry to hear! Assuming you didn't get surged (which would affect more equipment than just your projector), you're probably OK: the occasional abrupt-power-off usually won't take out the whole projector (it's actually happened to me a couple of times; and each time I held my breath when powering back on. Never any issues though, fortunately).

However, power surges are very common when the power returns, so keep your equipment unplugged until then.

If your power utility is unreliable (or if severe storms are common where you stay), then it's definitely worth UPS consideration.


----------



## robl45

how do you use a surge suppressor or ups if a projector is ceiling mounted? Do they make an outlet like that?


----------



## crazyhog

robl45 said:


> how do you use a surge suppressor or ups if a projector is ceiling mounted? Do they make an outlet like that?



on my BenQ, i made my own power cable ( 25ft ) into the ceiling down to the in-wall pvc pipe then goin to UPS. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CheYC

robl45 said:


> how do you use a surge suppressor or ups if a projector is ceiling mounted? Do they make an outlet like that?


This guy has already saved my projector once: 

http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-SurgeC...d=1403094612&sr=8-13&keywords=surge+protector


----------



## long_pn

Is it true that abrupt-power-off will shorten projector bulb lifetime ?


----------



## Adult Beverage

ALL IS WELL!!! ALL IS WELL!!!

Power was off from 10:30 until 3:00 am. Plugged A/V equipment back in and ran through everything. Thought receiver was down at first since no signal received by TV. Had this happen to the previous Denon receiver, a fried HDMI out. Then I realized I unplugged the cable to the TV to use on the BenQ. All was working. Then I plugged the W1070 backed in and watched nervously. Red light turned orange. I plugged the bluray back in and started the PJ. No problems, even had the settings I changed last night. Shut it all down and waited until the PJ was happily quiet before unplugging. Tonight I will work on seeing how much lens shift is available from my mounting distance so I can finish cutting pipe for the mount extension. Like to have it mounted by Friday movie night with the kids.

Had a splitter running to the W1070 and the 6 year-old Optoma HD65 to compare images. When the old PJ first came on I was looking at something else and forgot it was on. I looked up and the image suddenly looked bad (slightly doubled) and I thought I somehow was in 3D mode. I drove myself crazy for 5 minutes trying to look at settings, menus and remote buttons to get the great image back. Panicked, thought I would be sending it back (my secret fear the last few days). Then I shifted it on the table slightly and the doubling became more pronounced. Yes, dummy here finally realized it was the other PJ imagage. I covered the Optoma lens and happiness filled the room again. I switched back and for in various scenes (light, dark, skin tones) and the difference was incredible. It's funny how you don't notice slight changes over time. Like the glacier in the back yard getting closer.

BTW, how do I check my firmware #?


----------



## kreeturez

Glad you're sorted! I've been in that same boat; it's terrifying 
Firmware Version is on last page of the menu - it's in the 'Information' tab. Latest is 1.08.


----------



## eric3316

I know people are always curious about fan volume when purchasing projectors. I don't know what the fan volume actually measures for the W1070 but I will say not once has it been a distracting in the least bit. I run the projector in eco mode and the projector is mounted directly above my head, about 4-5 feet up. It really just blends into whatever other noise is going on and never stands out.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Brian Fineberg said:


> will the manual zoom on this PJ be sufficent for a 120" 2.35 CIH screen?



can anyone comment on this?>


----------



## ellisr63

long_pn said:


> Is a UPS critical for projector use, did many of you here experience failures caused by power cut, because that happens in my home sometime.
> I'm waiting for my w1070 coming this week


You don't want abrupt turning off of the projector as the bulb doesn't get cooled by the fan when it is off. I run a UPS on mine, and I know a lot of people do for that reason.


----------



## ellisr63

Brian Fineberg said:


> can anyone comment on this?>


What is your projector to screen distance? Are you just wondering if you can go this big or are you planning on doing 16x9, and 2.35, and zooming for the 2.35?


----------



## ellisr63

robl45 said:


> how do you use a surge suppressor or ups if a projector is ceiling mounted? Do they make an outlet like that?


 We are mounting the UPS in our soffit right next to the wall outlet.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

planning on going with a 2.35 screen using the zoom feature...and my throw distnace is really anything i need it to be since i am building a room from scratch


----------



## ellisr63

Brian Fineberg said:


> planning on going with a 2.35 screen using the zoom feature...and my throw distnace is really anything i need it to be since i am building a room from scratch


According to the Projector Central Calculator...

16x9 distance would be 7' 10" - 10' 3" 
2.35 distance would be 10' 7" -13' 10"

So it is close but not quite.... If you mount the projector at 10' 7" your 16x9 image would extend past the top and bottom by 1/2" each. Will that work for you?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

would that be for all PJ distances?

I think i could live with it...but hmmm


----------



## fredxr2d2

Brian Fineberg said:


> would that be for all PJ distances?
> 
> I think i could live with it...but hmmm


I think general consensus is that CIH isn't possible with the W1070. You'd have to look at more expensive models, or at least ones with greater zoom ranges for it to work.


----------



## bori

CheYC said:


> This guy has already saved my projector once:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-SurgeC...d=1403094612&sr=8-13&keywords=surge+protector


Just ordered this.


----------



## Adult Beverage

bori said:


> Just ordered this.


Anyone seen anything this small that has the outlets on the side for narrow spaces (behind couch)?

Being lazy. Searched amazon for "surge protector side outlet" and a bunch come up. Some even swivel! Guess I haven't been keeping up on the latest power strip innovations.


----------



## ellisr63

Brian Fineberg said:


> would that be for all PJ distances?
> 
> I think i could live with it...but hmmm


I punched in only for the screen size you wanted. I think it will work but is going to be very close as far as picture size... What I don't know is when you zoom if it is going to raise or lower the image too. If it raises or lowers the image it will not work. I went to the Panasonic AE8000 to do mine as it has power zoom, focus, and memory selections.

The w1070 is inexpensive enough that you might be able to run 2 of them... One for 16x9, and another for 2.35, with a HDMI cable going to each of them from a AVR that has 2 outputs or using a "A/B" switcher.


----------



## AV_Integrated

long_pn said:


> Is it true that abrupt-power-off will shorten projector bulb lifetime ?


It isn't the lamp shutoff, it's the lack of airflow that occurs when the fan isn't running to properly cool the entire optical engine down. It can shorten the lamp life, but there are other components inside that could be damaged as well because the lamp is still at full temperature, and the fans aren't running to move the air through the system.

A proper cool down cycle is always recommended on projectors. Some models are designed to allow this to happen far more quickly than others.


----------



## AV_Integrated

Brian Fineberg said:


> can anyone comment on this?>


What is your setup that makes you think that 2.35 is appropriate? Don't buy into the marketing hype. You are purchasing a 1.78 projector, so you lose a lot going to 2.35.


----------



## bori

Has anyone come up with some creative ideas on how to block light on the sides of the g15 3d glasses?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

AV_Integrated said:


> What is your setup that makes you think that 2.35 is appropriate? Don't buy into the marketing hype. You are purchasing a 1.78 projector, so you lose a lot going to 2.35.



I want a 2.35 screen as it gives more of a cinema feel. 

I guess I'll just go with the more expensive panny 8000


----------



## ellisr63

Brian Fineberg said:


> I want a 2.35 screen as it gives more of a cinema feel.
> 
> I guess I'll just go with the more expensive panny 8000


There is one that is BNIB as I recall on the forum for sale.


----------



## Arcadia88

Projector delivered a few hours ago. Hooked it up to my PS3 and focused onto my old 106" pull down screen. 
Right off that bat I'm impressed. Played a quick game of Super Stardust HD no lag that I can feel. 
Put a copy of Hobbit 3d in to see how it reacted and it switched to a red screen and 1080 24 frame pack automagic.
3d glasses have not yet shipped so can't really play here yet. I hope that red gets blocked.
It gets hot. But then so did my old machine. 
The machine is much quiter than I was expecting. Put in in high altitude mode and smart eco. I think It's actually less noise than my old benq 8720 that gave up the ghost 2 years ago. My old machine had powered focus and lens shift. I might need some help to get it focused perfectly. Either that or a pair of binoculars to see the if the little squares are focused.


----------



## bommai

For those talking about hooking up a UPS, I bought the outlet/inlet from monoprice. When I built my house, I made sure that the builder hooked up my ceiling outlet using this and provided me the inlet next to where I planned to put the UPS. Worked out great. However, you all can still use this if you can isolate the romex that is hooked up to that outlet and somehow connect it to the inlet and then use the supplied cable to take it to an outlet.


----------



## long_pn

ellisr63 said:


> You don't want abrupt turning off of the projector as the bulb doesn't get cooled by the fan when it is off. I run a UPS on mine, and I know a lot of people do for that reason.


Ok, thanks, what type of UPS should I get ? 
In specs, W1070 consumes 353w, so the UPS should be at least 600VA, or 500VA is fine ? 
Does offline UPS ok for it? (projector not sensitive to switch-over and output wave form)
After you power-off the W1070, the cooling system still operates for how long (I haven't read the manual yet), meaning the UPS backup time should be long enough for that ?


----------



## bluer101

I have a Belkin Pureav AVR and battery backup since 2007. I'm on my 3 set if batteries but it works great. I have my 60 inch Sony, cable box, 100 inch motorized elite screen and the w1070 all hooked up to it. For me I ran a heavy duty extension cord from the Belkin up my front screen wall to a surface mounted wall outlet. This is where I connect my screen. From that outlet I have romex they the ceiling over to where my w1070 is mounted. There I have another outlet for the PJ.


----------



## Crestwood1001

Hey guys just jumped on amazon to grab a total for the W1070 and associated items for my upcoming order and the price on the W1070 has dropped from $749 to $729!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arcadia88

Price drop? Now? Sigh
The pair of hi shock 4th gen glasses delivered and now I've played around with 3d. 
These glasses block the red sync and watching cars 2 3d was effortless. No eye strain no crosstalk no loss of sync as long as your facing the screen. 
Super stardust hd in 3d is a new way to play. Splosions coming at ya. 
The biggest negative I can think of is all the light leakage through the vents.


----------



## bori

Arcadia88 said:


> Price drop? Now? Sigh
> The pair of hi shock 4th gen glasses delivered and now I've played around with 3d.
> These glasses block the red sync and watching cars 2 3d was effortless. No eye strain no crosstalk no loss of sync as long as your facing the screen.
> Super stardust hd in 3d is a new way to play. Splosions coming at ya.
> The biggest negative I can think of is all the light leakage through the vents.


Do u have a link for those glasses?


----------



## Arcadia88

bori said:


> Do u have a link for those glasses?


http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00E1S65EM/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?ref_=pe_385040_30332190_TE_dp_1


----------



## bori

Arcadia88 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00E1S65EM/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?ref_=pe_385040_30332190_TE_dp_1


Thanks


----------



## dedi

Was anyone able to successful "overclock" the input refresh rate? Like 1080p/120hz, 72hz or 720p/120hz? 

The only thing I found was this topic: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...srp/1478063-benq-w1080st-120hz-operation.html - with the last post beeing able to accept 120hz, but with some missing horizontal lines. Also he did no test if it's actually true 120hz, and did not tweak the settings (eg. with toastyX custom resolution tool) or with lower refresh rate.


----------



## shiseido

picture quality only, should an "old" optoma hd8200 be better than a w1070? or could a used 8200 be better deal than a new 1070?!?!


----------



## kreeturez

dedi said:


> Was anyone able to successful "overclock" the input refresh rate? Like 1080p/120hz, 72hz or 720p/120hz?
> 
> The only thing I found was this topic: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...srp/1478063-benq-w1080st-120hz-operation.html - with the last post beeing able to accept 120hz, but with some missing horizontal lines. Also he did no test if it's actually true 120hz, and did not tweak the settings (eg. with toastyX custom resolution tool) or with lower refresh rate.


I was able to do [email protected] (in 2D mode) a while back. No tweaking of settings required and no under/over-scan; it was simply listed in Display Settings as a supported resolution/frame-rate combination. The projector reported the correct input refresh-rate and it looked otherwise perfect.

See from Page 56 onwards of the User Manual for all the supported refresh rate timings - it appears that 1280x800 @ 120hz is supported as well.


----------



## wraunch

what ceiling mount is everyone using for this?


----------



## Adult Beverage

wraunch said:


> what ceiling mount is everyone using for this?


 What do you need and how much do you want to spend? How much room do you have? I'm installing the Peerless PRG-UNV tonight because I found it in white and got a good deal on it. Chief makes some highly recommended models. I went with a quality universal figuring it will work for the next PJ as well.

I played with the shift on my new W1070 yesterday and found that I have up to 5 inches from the center of the lens to the edge of the screen to play with. Going to need them all to get it up high enough to be out of the way.


----------



## wraunch

I have a 9' ceiling and will most likely need to drop the projector down around 12" to clear my soffit. How much can I shift the image down with the w1070 without having to keystone? I'd prefer to get a mount for as cheap as I can but still get a quality product. Doesn't need to be name brand as nobody cares about that.


----------



## filtor

I have a UPS on my projector but it shuts off anyway when the power even blips a bit. My TV, computer and AVR stay on but the projector shuts off. Can anyone with a UPS confirm that this projector stays on with a UPS without the UPS being a double-conversion type. Mine is an older APC with newer batteries (2nd set). This UPS used to keep my Optoma on to power down .. but three times now has not done so for my 1070. 

I read where some types of power supplies are very sensitive to voltage fluctuations and wonder if the 1070 has one of those?


----------



## AV_Integrated

wraunch said:


> I have a 9' ceiling and will most likely need to drop the projector down around 12" to clear my soffit. How much can I shift the image down with the w1070 without having to keystone? I'd prefer to get a mount for as cheap as I can but still get a quality product. Doesn't need to be name brand as nobody cares about that.


Almost all non-name brand mounts are cheap, non-adjustable, pieces of junk. Projectors drift, don't lock down properly, and are difficult to adjust. So a quality mount will make you happy over the long term compared to everything else. To this point, I've seen no 'cheap' mount that is worth using.

In order: Chief RPMAU, Peerless PRG-UNV, Chief RPAU, then a ton of junk.

Check eBay for options and pricing on used/open box/old stock. About $80 or so.

Lens shift: The W1070 can be about 5" above the top edge of a typical screen at the most. Double check before mounting your screen/projector.


----------



## bori

AV_Integrated said:


> Almost all non-name brand mounts are cheap, non-adjustable, pieces of junk. Projectors drift, don't lock down properly, and are difficult to adjust. So a quality mount will make you happy over the long term compared to everything else. To this point, I've seen no 'cheap' mount that is worth using.
> 
> In order: Chief RPMAU, Peerless PRG-UNV, Chief RPAU, then a ton of junk.
> 
> Check eBay for options and pricing on used/open box/old stock. About $80 or so.
> 
> Lens shift: The W1070 can be about 5"
> 
> above the top edge of a typical screen at the most. Double check before mounting your screen/projector.



That's what i use. Best investment. My job uses chief mounts for all there projectors too.


----------



## rekbones

shiseido said:


> picture quality only, should an "old" optoma hd8200 be better than a w1070? or could a used 8200 be better deal than a new 1070?!?!


The Optoma HD8200 is a much better projector than the 1070 for 2D, no 3D. Of course used is always a gamble, manufacturer refurbished should be fine. Better blacks as it has an iris,DC3 chip, large lens shift both horizontal and vertical, better optics, RGBRGB color wheel and FI. It did have some reliability issues when it first came out. Of course this is in a good room, if the room is less than ideal than the 1070 might work better for you


----------



## long_pn

filtor said:


> I have a UPS on my projector but it shuts off anyway when the power even blips a bit. My TV, computer and AVR stay on but the projector shuts off. Can anyone with a UPS confirm that this projector stays on with a UPS without the UPS being a double-conversion type. Mine is an older APC with newer batteries (2nd set). This UPS used to keep my Optoma on to power down .. but three times now has not done so for my 1070.
> 
> I read where some types of power supplies are very sensitive to voltage fluctuations and wonder if the 1070 has one of those?


That is what I'm worry about when getting a new off-line UPS. You never know if the projector PS is sensitive to the UPS switch-over or not.
The best way is to ask the users here what type of UPS they have for the W1070


----------



## dolphinc

filtor said:


> I have a UPS on my projector but it shuts off anyway when the power even blips a bit. My TV, computer and AVR stay on but the projector shuts off. Can anyone with a UPS confirm that this projector stays on with a UPS without the UPS being a double-conversion type. Mine is an older APC with newer batteries (2nd set). This UPS used to keep my Optoma on to power down .. but three times now has not done so for my 1070.
> 
> I read where some types of power supplies are very sensitive to voltage fluctuations and wonder if the 1070 has one of those?


How old is the battery backup, typical battery life is around 18 months or so. 

Also if you look at most battery backups there are 2 sides, one says "battery and surge" the other states "surge only", make sure you have it on the battery and surge side.


----------



## filtor

long_pn said:


> That is what I'm worry about when getting a new off-line UPS. You never know if the projector PS is sensitive to the UPS switch-over or not.
> The best way is to ask the users here what type of UPS they have for the W1070





dolphinc said:


> How old is the battery backup, typical battery life is around 18 months or so.
> 
> Also if you look at most battery backups there are 2 sides, one says "battery and surge" the other states "surge only", make sure you have it on the battery and surge side.


It's connected to the correct side. Latest battery maybe a year old - still holds charge and runs HTPC, AVR and TV but 1070 shuts off even if the UPS chirps for a micro-second.

*AGAIN - can anyone with a 1070 on a standard UPS confirm it staying on if power is interrupted?*


----------



## hotjt133

I think there is also a bug in the 1070's power management. It not only shut down due to a power cycle, it even shuts down when I plug in or out the 3.5mm audio cable! I'm been hit with this problem twice. Each time it just abruptly shuts down, fan shuts down as well. This must have eaten several hundreds of lamp hours.


----------



## mega129

Hello

My new house (closing next month) has a media room with dimensions: 11' by 18' and 9' ceiling. The electrical outlet is placed on the ceiling at about 14' from the screen wall.

When I saw a great deal on the 1070 at the Benq outlet store last month, I just jumped on it. But now I'm not sure this will work based on the calculations from projector central.

I figure the largest screen my wall can handle is about 120" diagonal allowing for my tower speakers on either side. That translates to throw range between 10' and 13'. I assume throw range means I can ceiling mount the projector anywhere in this range from the wall to get the 120": diagonal picture?

So looks like it's about a foot short of where I need it. Unless of course I take into account the length of the power cord, etc, which may still not be enough, or would it?

Or should I just return it to Benq (still have until end of the month) and get the Optoma HD25 which has a longer throw distance and seems a better fit for my room conditions? 

Would appreciate any advice, TIA


----------



## Crestwood1001

mega129 said:


> Hello
> 
> My new house (closing next month) has a media room with dimensions: 11' by 18' and 9' ceiling. The electrical outlet is placed on the ceiling at about 14' from the screen wall.
> 
> When I saw a great deal on the 1070 at the Benq outlet store last month, I just jumped on it. But now I'm not sure this will work based on the calculations from projector central.
> 
> I figure the largest screen my wall can handle is about 120" diagonal allowing for my tower speakers on either side. That translates to throw range between 10' and 13'. I assume throw range means I can ceiling mount the projector anywhere in this range from the wall to get the 120": diagonal picture?
> 
> So looks like it's about a foot short of where I need it. Unless of course I take into account the length of the power cord, etc, which may still not be enough, or would it?
> 
> Or should I just return it to Benq (still have until end of the month) and get the Optoma HD25 which has a longer throw distance and seems a better fit for my room conditions?
> 
> Would appreciate any advice, TIA


 The benq should work just fine with your plan, it does not need to be placed directly next to or in front of the outlet, it has an average length power cord


----------



## shiseido

rekbones said:


> The Optoma HD8200 is a much better projector than the 1070 for 2D, no 3D. Of course used is always a gamble, manufacturer refurbished should be fine. Better blacks as it has an iris,DC3 chip, large lens shift both horizontal and vertical, better optics, RGBRGB color wheel and FI. It did have some reliability issues when it first came out. Of course this is in a good room, if the room is less than ideal than the 1070 might work better for you


Thanks rek, the major problem is that the hd82 is not refurbished but used and its realy a gamble (ive had 3 epson pjs!!), so ive opted for the benq.
my living room has light walls end roof but i can get all the lights off, but not ideal batcave....


----------



## rekbones

shiseido said:


> Thanks rek, the major problem is that the hd82 is not refurbished but used and its realy a gamble (ive had 3 epson pjs!!), so ive opted for the benq.
> my living room has light walls end roof but i can get all the lights off, but not ideal batcave....


Good choice, especially in a light colored room.


----------



## bluer101

Crestwood1001 said:


> The benq should work just fine with your plan, it does not need to be placed directly next to or in front of the outlet, it has an average length power cord


I agree with you. If it's only off by a foot or so that's not a big deal.


----------



## bluer101

hotjt133 said:


> I think there is also a bug in the 1070's power management. It not only shut down due to a power cycle, it even shuts down when I plug in or out the 3.5mm audio cable! I'm been hit with this problem twice. Each time it just abruptly shuts down, fan shuts down as well. This must have eaten several hundreds of lamp hours.


I have had an issue when I was trying the 3.5 trigger. It shut down and started to blink error. I had to unplug the PJ to reset it. 

I can try my ups later to see what happens.


----------



## Arcadia88

I've got a two year old 1500VA UPC from APC. It's connected to all my HT equipment including the new 1070. I yanked the power from the wall and the meter says I have about 20 min of backup power. This is with the 1070, sony dn1000 (soon to be a 1040) and one game machine, and my cable modem and router. I have not tried turning on all of my equipment at the same time as thats not usually how I run things. 
Everything including the 1070 stayed powered up.


----------



## mega129

Crestwood1001 said:


> The benq should work just fine with your plan, it does not need to be placed directly next to or in front of the outlet, it has an average length power cord


Hey there Crestwood1001, thank you so much for your prompt and helpful advice. I didn't really want to return it anyway so I'm happy to know that I can make it work.


----------



## Kilikkun

I'm looking to buy my first projector. I've seen the W1070 pop up a lot because of how good it is for it's price. A local best buy has an open box Sony HW30ES for about double what I'd be paying for a new W1070. The Sony is a little older than the BenQ but I was wondering if it would still be the superior projector? Any insight on comparisons between the two would be great. Thanks


----------



## Adult Beverage

What is your room setup? Screen size and type, room dimension, throw distance, light control (wall/ceiling color, window treatments), seating distance, etc. It doesn't make sense to spend a lot more on a projector if the room won't allow you to see the difference.


----------



## nightnday

Hey all I just wanted to give a update on my projector that I guess got dust inside the lens. BenQ really did well by me they sent me a March 2014 projector with the latest firmware update. I wish they did this the first time but it was still easy to deal with them just my personal experience so others may vary I hope the same.

So happy to be back in action guys =)

Much love to BenQ


----------



## Kilikkun

Adult Beverage said:


> What is your room setup? Screen size and type, room dimension, throw distance, light control (wall/ceiling color, window treatments), seating distance, etc. It doesn't make sense to spend a lot more on a projector if the room won't allow you to see the difference.


I currently don't have a screen either. Looking at 120". I can get a screen with whatever gain I'll need for optimal results. Max throw distance would be about 18 feet if I were to set it on a back shelf. I can set it up on a table about 13 feet back as well. Seating distance is 11 feet. This will be in my family room so there is some light. All 3 windows have wooden blinds and direct overhead lighting will be off for all viewing. Light in the adjacent kitchen may be on for regular TV and sports viewing. Walls are a light beige.


----------



## pdxrealtor

What have people discovered to be the best 3d glasses choice for this PJ? I know nothing about what to look for. Any suggestions? 



___________________
RE: mounts -I'm using a monoprice mount with great success. Lock down the screws tight and the thing won't budge. I have four long throw 18" monster subs currently on 15kw of power and once I locked down the screws I haven't had to re-adjust the PJ. 

They come in different lengths. I got the 8802 - http://www.monoprice.com/mobile/Product/ImageGallery/8802


----------



## AV_Integrated

mega129 said:


> The electrical outlet is placed on the ceiling at about 14' from the screen wall.
> 
> ...the largest screen my wall can handle is about 120"...


I'm just going to agree with others on this. The power connection is at the back of the projector, as is the HDMI connection. Since the 10' to 13' distance is based from lens to screen, and the projector is almost a foot deep. The outlet will be very close to where you need to plug it into.

Watch the lens offset though - the center of the lens must be about 2" to 5" above the top of the screen and dead center (left/right) of the screen.

You should be fine.


----------



## Movie78

What are picture setting you guys are using?

I am playing all my Movie from XBMCUBUNTU and the picture looks dark....

Sometimes i can't determine the difference a man wearing black suit with a dark scene.


----------



## Adult Beverage

eric3316 said:


> Here are two I know of.
> 
> http://www.soundandvision.com/content/benq-w1070-3d-dlp-projector-settings
> 
> http://www.avforums.com/threads/benq-w1070-reviewers-recommended-best-settings.1761516/


I haven't been able to find many, despite the popularity of this model. I think because it looks so good out of the box you don't have a lot of people tweaking. Above appear to be the choices but to tell the truth, beyond switching to Cinema mode, not sure I like the AVForum ones any better. I haven't tried the Sound And Vision ones yet. Bulb is also new so hard to hit a moving target right now. The actual viewing environment plays a part in the settings as well.


----------



## bori

Adult Beverage said:


> I haven't been able to find many, despite the popularity of this model. I think because it looks so good out of the box you don't have a lot of people tweaking. Above appear to be the choices but to tell the truth, beyond switching to Cinema mode, not sure I like the AVForum ones any better. I haven't tried the Sound And Vision ones yet. Bulb is also new so hard to hit a moving target right now. The actual viewing environment plays a part in the settings as well.


I used the avs one for 2d and the S&V for 3d.


----------



## Adult Beverage

I mounted and fine-tuned the W1070 last night. Temporarily. I am going to build a 110" screen to replace the 96" I currently have. When I do that i will be able to raise the W1070 about 6 inches, allowing me to get it up a comfortable distance. The ceiling is only 7'4" and it's hanging a little low right now. Pictures are of the W1070 with my old Optoma HD65 before taking the old one down. I'm using the Peerless PRG-UNV with a 4" extension and the Peerless ACC570 plate. When I raise the BenQ I will just eliminate the plate and extension. Second picture is my old PJ mount, a cheap satellite speaker mount. It was the perfect length and lasted 6 years.


----------



## Movie78

Adult Beverage said:


> I haven't been able to find many, despite the popularity of this model. I think because it looks so good out of the box you don't have a lot of people tweaking. Above appear to be the choices but to tell the truth, beyond switching to Cinema mode, not sure I like the AVForum ones any better. I haven't tried the Sound And Vision ones yet. Bulb is also new so hard to hit a moving target right now. The actual viewing environment plays a part in the settings as well.


I have try both settings,but still the same issue.


----------



## fredxr2d2

Movie78 said:


> I have try both settings,but still the same issue.


It sounds like your gamma setting is too high. Try turning it down and see if that helps. Otherwise, I'd look into calibrating brightness/contrast with a disc like Disney's WOW or Spears and Munsil.


----------



## dolphinc

I setup this last week, I used the BenQ mount model number BenQ 5J.J4N10.001. I paid $55 for it on amazon, works fantastic, super easy to dismount if needed. Room is still a work in progress, i painted the ceiling and projector wall flat black and the other 3 walls flat dark blue. More work this weekend.


----------



## dolphinc

dolphinc said:


> I setup this last week, I used the BenQ mount model number BenQ 5J.J4N10.001. I paid $55 for it on amazon, works fantastic, super easy to dismount if needed. Room is still a work in progress, i painted the ceiling and projector wall flat black and the other 3 walls flat dark blue. More work this weekend.
> 
> 
> View attachment 128593


Why are my photos uploading upside down?


----------



## pdxrealtor

I used the settings from projector central and haven't looked back. Huge improvement. I also use mine in eco mode. 

As mentioned above, the W1070 has extensive color controls and calibrates very well. Our settings for Cinema mode look like this: 
Gain R3 G-3 B0 Offset R-7 G1 B9 Those adjustments give the W1070 a near-perfect 6500K grayscale across the board.

http://www.projectorcentral.com/benq_w1070_3d_home_video_projector_review.htm?page=Performance


----------



## pdxrealtor

dolphinc said:


> Why are my photos uploading upside down?


Because this 'new' forum format, is actually very old technology. In other words - It sucks.


----------



## dolphinc

pdxrealtor said:


> Because this 'new' forum format, is actually very old technology. In other words - It sucks.


Well if everyone stands on their head then they can see my photo the right way.


----------



## Movie78

fredxr2d2 said:


> It sounds like your gamma setting is too high. Try turning it down and see if that helps. Otherwise, I'd look into calibrating brightness/contrast with a disc like Disney's WOW or Spears and Munsil.


Thanks!

Will try when i go home.


----------



## Movie78

pdxrealtor said:


> I used the settings from projector central and haven't looked back. Huge improvement. I also use mine in eco mode.
> 
> As mentioned above, the W1070 has extensive color controls and calibrates very well. Our settings for Cinema mode look like this:
> Gain R3 G-3 B0 Offset R-7 G1 B9 Those adjustments give the W1070 a near-perfect 6500K grayscale across the board.
> 
> http://www.projectorcentral.com/benq_w1070_3d_home_video_projector_review.htm?page=Performance


Is that their full complete settings?


----------



## pdxrealtor

Movie78 said:


> Is that their full complete settings?


Yes. You can verify by clicking on the link I provided.


----------



## Adult Beverage

pdxrealtor said:


> I used the settings from projector central and haven't looked back. Huge improvement. I also use mine in eco mode.
> 
> As mentioned above, the W1070 has extensive color controls and calibrates very well. Our settings for Cinema mode look like this:
> Gain R3 G-3 B0 Offset R-7 G1 B9 Those adjustments give the W1070 a near-perfect 6500K grayscale across the board.
> 
> http://www.projectorcentral.com/benq_w1070_3d_home_video_projector_review.htm?page=Performance


I don't understand where to put these numbers in. All the RGB type numbers are in the 50 or 100 range as starting points in the menus. Are these numbers how much to bummp them up (+) or down (-)?


----------



## pdxrealtor

Adult Beverage said:


> I don't understand where to put these numbers in. All the RGB type numbers are in the 50 or 100 range as starting points in the menus. Are these numbers how much to bummp them up (+) or down (-)?


Oh man.... it's been a while since I've put them in, and not in front of my PJ. If you still don't have it figured out in a couple days (out of town till then) PM me as a reminder and I will help you out!


----------



## ellisr63

Adult Beverage said:


> I don't understand where to put these numbers in. All the RGB type numbers are in the 50 or 100 range as starting points in the menus. Are these numbers how much to bummp them up (+) or down (-)?


It must be as there are no negative numbers possible.


----------



## eric3316

dolphinc said:


> Why are my photos uploading upside down?


I was just about to reply to your picture and ask why you mounted the projector on the floor. Good thing I read your next post. lol


----------



## TinnEars

dolphinc said:


> Why are my photos uploading upside down?


I've seen this happen on other forums and on eBay. If one uses the OS to rotate the thumbnail image then the image may not stay rotated when uploaded. The image must be opened in a program that allows "re-saving" the image after rotation. Something as simple as Windows Photo Viewer/Editor will work.


----------



## JPHCCFC

It looks like I will be purchasing a Benq w1070 have managed to find a good deal for a brand new one on craigslist. Is there any advice or tips on what to look for (e.g. state of packaging) to give me confidence it is brand new and not a refurb


----------



## JackD121

Hello All,

I am trying to setup a home theater myself to save some cash . i have the speakers/sub/receiver setup. Got the benq w1070 projector as it's highly rated and a 135" screen. The room has no windows and a dark paint. 

I am hoping someone can help me with the questions i have --

1) What do i mount first, projector or screen ? I am guessing it will be projector that needs to be mounted first.

2) I got the following mount from amazon - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009CWJRWY
The power outlet is around 13' from the wall. What i wanted to know is whether there is an exact distance i need to attach the mount at ? Or i attach it near the outlet on a joist and then turn on the projector and mount the screen accordingly. 

3) I think the top of the mount that attaches to the ceiling is a little to wide and i can not attach all 4 screws in the joist, do you guys think that 2 screws will hold the load ? Or i should attache the other two will dry wall anchors ?

4) Any other things that experts here think i should keep in mind before i start creating holes in the ceiling ??

Thanks a lot ..


----------



## AV_Integrated

JackD121 said:


> 1) What do i mount first, projector or screen ? I am guessing it will be projector that needs to be mounted first.


You mount the screen first when possible at a height that you are comfortable with, then line the projector up to hit the screen properly.



JackD121 said:


> 2) I got the following mount from amazon - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009CWJRWY
> The power outlet is around 13' from the wall. What i wanted to know is whether there is an exact distance i need to attach the mount at ? Or i attach it near the outlet on a joist and then turn on the projector and mount the screen accordingly.


Well, you got really lucky on this (I'm guessing) because the W1070 MUST have the lens between 11'4" and 14'9" from a 135" diagonal screen. So, you can mount it to any joist, with the lens on center to the screen, with the lens about 2"-4" above the top of the screen and you will be able to fill a 135" diagonal screen.
http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm



JackD121 said:


> 3) I think the top of the mount that attaches to the ceiling is a little to wide and i can not attach all 4 screws in the joist, do you guys think that 2 screws will hold the load ? Or i should attache the other two will dry wall anchors ?


Two quality screws will hold several hundred pounds of weight. You are fine with two heavy duty screws. Not cheap drywall screws.



JackD121 said:


> 4) Any other things that experts here think i should keep in mind before i start creating holes in the ceiling ??


What wiring did you run to your projector? You have multiple HDMI cables at it? Cat-5e/6 cables? Is the screen a roll down/up screen or a fixed frame screen? Dark paint on the ceiling as well? Dark carpet? That all helps. With low ceilings, that mount may need to be very close to it for good results.

I can be really critical of all of this, but only to give you ideas and make suggestions, take it as you will.


----------



## AV_Integrated

JPHCCFC said:


> It looks like I will be purchasing a Benq w1070 have managed to find a good deal for a brand new one on craigslist. Is there any advice or tips on what to look for (e.g. state of packaging) to give me confidence it is brand new and not a refurb


You ask why they are selling it. Bring a HDMI cable and a source with you to SEE it work. You should go to the person's home to buy it so you know where they live in case there is an issue. Warning signs are people that won't conduct business personally, in their home. If they won't, then you want to go to a place where you can test it, see it work, go through the menus, and hook up a HDMI source (camcorder, iPhone, etc.) to the projector directly and see it work properly on a wall. Buyer beware on this type of stuff. Since the projector is available for under $750 brand new online, buying it used is a gamble that's entirely up to you to take. I would never do it personally.


----------



## JackD121

AV_Integrated said:


> You mount the screen first when possible at a height that you are comfortable with, then line the projector up to hit the screen properly.


Ok, good i checked here 




AV_Integrated said:


> Well, you got really lucky on this (I'm guessing) because the W1070 MUST have the lens between 11'4" and 14'9" from a 135" diagonal screen. So, you can mount it to any joist, with the lens on center to the screen, with the lens about 2"-4" above the top of the screen and you will be able to fill a 135" diagonal screen.
> http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm


I ordered the screen after checking the distance on benq and projector central. 135 is the size that was suggested to me there also. Only posting in this thread since this seems specific to the proj i bought.



AV_Integrated said:


> What wiring did you run to your projector? You have multiple HDMI cables at it? Cat-5e/6 cables? Is the screen a roll down/up screen or a fixed frame screen? Dark paint on the ceiling as well? Dark carpet? That all helps. With low ceilings, that mount may need to be very close to it for good results.
> 
> I can be really critical of all of this, but only to give you ideas and make suggestions, take it as you will.


I have a hdmi cable and cat5e cable running to the projector, next to the cables there is an empty pipe going from projector outlet to component closet, any clue what this is for ?

Ceiling has dark paint but carpet is not that dark (kina like khaki color). The screen is fixed frame.

On another note, the builder didn't even put rj45 connectors on the cat 5 cable .. more work for me 

Thanks for all your help ..


----------



## AV_Integrated

Just used my BenQ for 3D for the first time this weekend. I was using a set of the Sainsonic 3D glasses.

Similar to these, but I can't find the exact model I got. They were a Christmas gift and I'm finally getting around to trying them for the first time...
http://www.sainsonic.com/3d-active-...-3d-ready-dlp-tvs-and-benq-dlp-projector.html

I was very happy with the results. Easily as good, if not better than what I get at the movie theaters. This was something I wasn't sure about at all.

The DLP Link is a interesting technology. The screen turns completely red when using DLP Link which surprised me. The glasses did a good, but not perfect, job of blocking the red out. I wish that the red wasn't quite so intense in the image, but it is what it is I suppose, but BenQ could certainly benefit from making available an aftermarket RF system for their projectors (all of them).

Still, the 3D was good. I watched Prometheus. It did not have extraordinary pop-out, but it was decent. It was pretty much what I was expecting. I may go watch Avatar and see how that looks.

Plusses: 
BenQ immediately recognized the 3D disc and started playback. I didn't touch the projector, BD player, or anything else. I just stuck the disc in and it started to work.
The glasses were easy to use. One touch turned them on and they synced right up.
The glasses 'power' button also reversed the sync. This wasn't necessary, but worked flawlessly. After they were on, one touch and they switched sync. One touch again and they switched back. Press and hold for a few seconds and they powered off. Worked perfectly!
The pop-off effect was decent. I'm not sure if the Panasonic allows me to adjust for screen size, but I will check in their setup/menu system to see if I need to adjust from my 64" screen to the 161" screen I was using.
Brightness was reasonable considering my screen size. It was a bit dark, but acceptable. I will know better after I see a few more movies.

Minuses: Probably my biggest issue was that the glasses allowed some red through from the DLP Link sync signal. From what I understand, this is a glasses issue, so I may pick up another couple of pairs from a different manufacturer and see how they perform.

Overall: I was excited by the entire process. It was great to see just how easily it worked and how good it looked. I have crosstalk issues every time I go to a movie theater, so IMO, this had less cross talk and provided as good, or better of an overall experience.

My player: Panasonic BD220.
HDMI: Monoprice HDBaseT - 50 feet to the receiver. Then 40' over HDMI to the projector.
Audio - Just using stereo audio at the moment for this as it was just a test.
Screen size: 161" screen - 1.3 gain
Used the BenQ default 3D settings. Adjusted brightness partway though, then adjusted back down as it raised the black levels to much.
I didn't check to see if the projector kicked up to high brightness mode or not, I may check that with my next viewing.

At some point I need to try 3D through my computer, but I have not done this yet to see how/if it works well.


----------



## AV_Integrated

JackD121 said:


> I ordered the screen after checking the distance on benq and projector central. 135 is the size that was suggested to me there also. Only posting in this thread since this seems specific to the proj i bought.


Projector Central doesn't recommend a screen size, they just show the 'middle' screen size that works from a certain distance. Screen size is always a matter of seating distance and personal preference, which may be impacted by location of cables which have been run. It just all happened to work out for you.



JackD121 said:


> I have a hdmi cable and cat5e cable running to the projector, next to the cables there is an empty pipe going from projector outlet to component closet, any clue what this is for ?


You got an awesome cable installation then! The pipe is conduit. If the HDMI cable fails, or becomes outdated, you can run a new cable through that pipe. That is properly called 'conduit'. The conduit runs from the equipment closet to the projector to truly future-proof your setup. That's a very lucky thing to have my friend!



JackD121 said:


> Ceiling has dark paint but carpet is not that dark (kina like khaki color). The screen is fixed frame.


You are earning points with me all around. Maybe some darker carpet is in order at some point. Any chance there are multiple zones of lighting all of which is on dimmers? That would just make me very stoked on your setup.



JackD121 said:


> On another note, the builder didn't even put rj45 connectors on the cat 5 cable .. more work for me


Don't terminate it!

The W1070 doesn't have a Ethernet port on it, and there is no reason to terminate that cat cabling at this time. This cable could be used for any number of reasons from acting as a 12v trigger, to extending IR from a RF remote control system. Just leave it as it is for now. Tuck it up into the ceiling and grab it later if you need it. Connect the HDMI to the projector and you are all set as long as you have a decent surround sound setup and receiver which supports multiple HDMI inputs on it.


----------



## JackD121

AV_Integrated said:


> Projector Central doesn't recommend a screen size, they just show the 'middle' screen size that works from a certain distance. Screen size is always a matter of seating distance and personal preference, which may be impacted by location of cables which have been run. It just all happened to work out for you.


I didn't mean that the screen size was recommended. I just meant that i checked those two websites to make sure that 135" would work with the ditance i have between projector and wall. Sorry for the confusion.




AV_Integrated said:


> You got an awesome cable installation then! The pipe is conduit. If the HDMI cable fails, or becomes outdated, you can run a new cable through that pipe. That is properly called 'conduit'. The conduit runs from the equipment closet to the projector to truly future-proof your setup. That's a very lucky thing to have my friend!


Ahh ok. That makes sense, there is even a thin rope running from one end to another end, good thing i didn't start pulling 



AV_Integrated said:


> You are earning points with me all around. Maybe some darker carpet is in order at some point. Any chance there are multiple zones of lighting all of which is on dimmers? That would just make me very stoked on your setup.


This is where i think i am out of luck, there are only 3 light in the room, one is in the center of the room on ceiling between proj and screen ( which i never plan to use) and 2 are wall sconces (i plan to install a dimmer for these.)

I got an outlaw LFM-1 EX sub, 2 inifinity primus 363's, 1 P163 for center, and 4 P153 speakers. Was planning to buy Denon X2000 but right now going to use my yamaha v667 and buy the denon one when i am ready to setup the surround sound in family room. I love that sub ...its awesome ...

Also, when you mention heavy duty screws for projector mount, do you mean something like this - 

http://www.amazon.com/FastenMaster-FMTLOK06-50-TimberLOK-Heavy-Duty-50-Count/dp/B0006OEO0C I am guessing 6" should be enough ??

Sorry, i am really new at this and trying to do all myself to save ridiculous installation charges that some people have quoted me ~1100-1300 dollars


----------



## pdxrealtor

What has everyone found to be the best 3d glasses?


----------



## AV_Integrated

JackD121 said:


> I didn't mean that the screen size was recommended. I just meant that i checked those two websites to make sure that 135" would work with the ditance i have between projector and wall. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh ok. That makes sense, there is even a thin rope running from one end to another end, good thing i didn't start pulling
> 
> 
> 
> This is where i think i am out of luck, there are only 3 light in the room, one is in the center of the room on ceiling between proj and screen ( which i never plan to use) and 2 are wall sconces (i plan to install a dimmer for these.)
> 
> I got an outlaw LFM-1 EX sub, 2 inifinity primus 363's, 1 P163 for center, and 4 P153 speakers. Was planning to buy Denon X2000 but right now going to use my yamaha v667 and buy the denon one when i am ready to setup the surround sound in family room. I love that sub ...its awesome ...
> 
> Also, when you mention heavy duty screws for projector mount, do you mean something like this -
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/FastenMaster-FMTLOK06-50-TimberLOK-Heavy-Duty-50-Count/dp/B0006OEO0C I am guessing 6" should be enough ??
> 
> Sorry, i am really new at this and trying to do all myself to save ridiculous installation charges that some people have quoted me ~1100-1300 dollars


No, I mean screws like this:









But, any thick screw will work. You don't need a 6" screw, just 2.5" or so type lag-bolt or similar. It just needs to go into the stud, but you want it WIDE - not long.

How much do you pay your car mechanic for a couple of hours of work? $200+?

Hanging a screen and putting up a projector, setting up audio, calibrating things, etc. and doing a good job every time requires skilled labor. Since they are drilling into the walls of your (presumably) expensive home, and hanging things from your ceiling, etc. then they must know what they are doing. Plus, they have to be insured for millions of dollars, have benefits programs, etc. So, around $80-$100/hr per person is typical for rates. I would expect two people could hang this in about a full day with all speakers, screen, projector, etc. So, 16 times 80/hr is $1,280 which is a lot less than you would pay a car mechanic, and certainly less than an electrician (electrical is far easier in my experience than low voltage).


----------



## Movie78

pdxrealtor said:


> What has everyone found to be the best 3d glasses?


I am using the G15 3D GLASSES and i am very happly with it.
No Red...


----------



## AV_Integrated

pdxrealtor said:


> What has everyone found to be the best 3d glasses?


There is a long thread about the W1070 and 3D glasses options which dates (basically) back to when the projector was released. There are a few writeup/comparisons between different models which really highlights some features.

Until I see more glasses, I can only say that the Sainsonics I was using allowed some red flash through. So, I would try something else. Like the E-Star model or something else.

The super cheap G15 model (I believe) is also getting pretty solid praise.

Here's the thread: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/191-3...070-144hz-compatible-dlp-link-3d-glasses.html


----------



## Renron

JPHCCFC said:


> It looks like I will be purchasing a Benq w1070 have managed to find a good deal for a brand new one on craigslist. Is there any advice or tips on what to look for (e.g. state of packaging) to give me confidence it is brand new and not a refurb



Unless you are buying it from a dealer who can and WILL honor a warranty, don't do it. I bought mine through A...z.n and needed to return it due to a manufacturing flaw. I would have had to eat it if I had bought it from ??? Uncle Bob? Big Jim? 
Not worth the potential hassle to save a few $$$.
Ron

Very Very happy with Dimensional Optics 3DActive glasses. Not cheap, but work flawlessly. No red seepage/leaking.


----------



## kreeturez

Renron said:


> Very Very happy with Dimensional Optics 3DActive glasses. Not cheap, but work flawlessly. No red seepage/leaking.



I use these as well; extremely satisfied. Only gripe is that there's a bit of color-shift of the image if you're not looking through the center of the glasses lenses. (That's not an issue with the original BenQ glasses; but the BenQ's are uncomfortable).

In addition to the link above, there's a bit more glasses info (comparing pros and cons of various 144hz-DLP-Link 3D Glasses) here:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...rice-true-depth-xpand-okeba-signstek-etc.html


----------



## bluer101

Renron said:


> Very Very happy with Dimensional Optics 3DActive glasses. Not cheap, but work flawlessly. No red seepage/leaking.



I have these too and they work great. The only thing I do not like is they are a little bit heavier and the frame at the nose area hurts. So I cut some small / thin black foam to help. Now they are great. 

They also stay synced even when getting up or looking away.


----------



## Arcadia88

Watched an entire movie in 3d last night for the first time. Went to best buy to pick up some 3d movies. (not much of a selection there)
Life of Pi. My first time seeing it and I highly recommend it for it's 3d and visuals. 
The 1070 can really pump out the colors. I assume thats the brilliant color feature. 
Movie is about 2 hours long and I was suprised that when finished my eyes were not tired and I did not have any headaches or anything negative afterward.


----------



## wayne picard

My w1070 developed the chirping noise. It wasn't too loud but seemed to be getting worse. I called BenQ who advised they would only supply a refurbished unit as it is 7 weeks old. If I had called at 4 weeks or less they would have swapped it for a new one. I am not thrilled with a refurbished one having paid full street price when refurbished units are selling at a discount. The moral of the story is, don't wait for the noise to become annoying before calling BenQ. I delayed as I had hoped it would go away on its own but it got louder with time.


----------



## pdxrealtor

^^^ bummer. I had the noise, barely, and it went away.


----------



## CARTmen

AV_Integrated said:


> Just used my BenQ for 3D for the first time this weekend. I was using a set of the Sainsonic 3D glasses.
> 
> Similar to these, but I can't find the exact model I got. They were a Christmas gift and I'm finally getting around to trying them for the first time...
> http://www.sainsonic.com/3d-active-...-3d-ready-dlp-tvs-and-benq-dlp-projector.html
> 
> I was very happy with the results. Easily as good, if not better than what I get at the movie theaters. This was something I wasn't sure about at all.
> 
> The DLP Link is a interesting technology. The screen turns completely red when using DLP Link which surprised me. The glasses did a good, but not perfect, job of blocking the red out. I wish that the red wasn't quite so intense in the image, but it is what it is I suppose, but BenQ could certainly benefit from making available an aftermarket RF system for their projectors (all of them).
> 
> Still, the 3D was good. I watched Prometheus. It did not have extraordinary pop-out, but it was decent. It was pretty much what I was expecting. I may go watch Avatar and see how that looks.
> 
> Plusses:
> BenQ immediately recognized the 3D disc and started playback. I didn't touch the projector, BD player, or anything else. I just stuck the disc in and it started to work.
> The glasses were easy to use. One touch turned them on and they synced right up.
> The glasses 'power' button also reversed the sync. This wasn't necessary, but worked flawlessly. After they were on, one touch and they switched sync. One touch again and they switched back. Press and hold for a few seconds and they powered off. Worked perfectly!
> The pop-off effect was decent. I'm not sure if the Panasonic allows me to adjust for screen size, but I will check in their setup/menu system to see if I need to adjust from my 64" screen to the 161" screen I was using.
> Brightness was reasonable considering my screen size. It was a bit dark, but acceptable. I will know better after I see a few more movies.
> 
> Minuses: Probably my biggest issue was that the glasses allowed some red through from the DLP Link sync signal. From what I understand, this is a glasses issue, so I may pick up another couple of pairs from a different manufacturer and see how they perform.
> 
> Overall: I was excited by the entire process. It was great to see just how easily it worked and how good it looked. I have crosstalk issues every time I go to a movie theater, so IMO, this had less cross talk and provided as good, or better of an overall experience.


At what distance do you sit from the screen? Can you see the pixel grid? I'm seriously thinking about buying this projector, but I'm afraid I can see the pixel grid in my 140'' screen.


----------



## Ftoast

CARTmen said:


> At what distance do you sit from the screen? Can you see the pixel grid? I'm seriously thinking about buying this projector, but I'm afraid I can see the pixel grid in my 140'' screen.


With a fairly smooth screen (non-perforated) you can probably sit around 7-8ft away from a 140" without seeing pixel grid. Possibly closer depending how sensitive you are to noticing that sort of thing. It's not something to worry about with the 1070.


----------



## AV_Integrated

CARTmen said:


> At what distance do you sit from the screen? Can you see the pixel grid? I'm seriously thinking about buying this projector, but I'm afraid I can see the pixel grid in my 140'' screen.


I sit about 13-15' away. My setup is in an unfinished basement, so I just move the chair around until I'm comfortable with the size. I don't make a point to look for pixel structure, but if I have seen it, it certainly hasn't been objectionable.


----------



## pdxrealtor

110" screen ~ 11' away from screen. No issues, but I don't go looking either.


----------



## bluer101

I'm 8-9 from 100 inches. If you look really hard you can see the pixel structure. 

On a side note I ended up buying a Oppo 103d. After a few quirks and tweaks I'm happy to say I'm impressed. I think the overall picture compared to a cheaper Sony is way better. The Darbee is pretty nice. I had it hooked up to my 60 inch Sony and you can see it but it really shines with the projector.


----------



## Movie78

wayne picard said:


> My w1070 developed the chirping noise. It wasn't too loud but seemed to be getting worse. I called BenQ who advised they would only supply a refurbished unit as it is 7 weeks old. If I had called at 4 weeks or less they would have swapped it for a new one. I am not thrilled with a refurbished one having paid full street price when refurbished units are selling at a discount. The moral of the story is, don't wait for the noise to become annoying before calling BenQ. I delayed as I had hoped it would go away on its own but it got louder with time.


What do you mean by chirping noise?

I have cracking noise overtime the PJ start then it goes away,is that going to be a problem in the long run?


----------



## bluer101

Movie78 said:


> What do you mean by chirping noise?
> 
> I have cracking noise overtime the PJ start then it goes away,is that going to be a problem in the long run?


The cracking noise is due to the heat from the lamp. I notice that noise when going from Eco to smart Eco when watching 3D. It's the heat from the lamp causing the plastic body to make noises. Perfectly normal.


----------



## Movie78

bluer101 said:


> The cracking noise is due to the heat from the lamp. I notice that noise when going from Eco to smart Eco when watching 3D. It's the heat from the lamp causing the plastic body to make noises. Perfectly normal.


Thanks!

I am in South Florida too..(West Palm)

Nice to see some Floridians in this forum.


----------



## wayne picard

Chirpping like a cricket. It was not too loud at first but is getting louder with time. BenQ advises the units with the newest firmware do not have this issue. My unit has a Dec build date.


----------



## Scott Mantooth

Has anyone done a direct comparison between this and the Epson 2030? We will use the projector as our primary television, so the $99 bulb of the Epson is very attractive. It will be used in a living room environment, white walls and ceiling. I can control about 75% of the light coming in through the windows during the day and probably 90%+ at night (there's a flood light outside one of the windows with nice vertical blinds) . I'm torn between the Epson 2030, Epson 8345 and BenQ W1070. I plan on purchasing a Square Trade 4 year warranty as well. I am not sure if that covers the bulbs, or dust blobs. Any expert/user opinions?


----------



## AV_Integrated

The W1070 is a superior projector than both LCD models. The 8350 is very nice looking, and probably better than the 2000/2030 model. But, the W1070 is a bit brighter, has much better motion handling, similar black levels, and is sharper. It's also got a faster response time if you are playing video games at all.

Lamp warranties are not going to be covered as that is not a warranty item, but a normal wear and tear item.

The 2000/2030 still may be very good for you considering your viewing environment. Be aware of the negative lens offset on the 2030. Be aware of the limited zoom range on the 2030/W1070. Be aware of the very limited lens shift on the W1070. The Epson 8350 has, by far, the best placement flexibility, and IMO, the best lens (by far) of the bunch.


----------



## Scott Mantooth

AV_Integrated said:


> The W1070 is a superior projector than both LCD models. The 8350 is very nice looking, and probably better than the 2000/2030 model. But, the W1070 is a bit brighter, has much better motion handling, similar black levels, and is sharper. It's also got a faster response time if you are playing video games at all.
> 
> Lamp warranties are not going to be covered as that is not a warranty item, but a normal wear and tear item.
> 
> The 2000/2030 still may be very good for you considering your viewing environment. Be aware of the negative lens offset on the 2030. Be aware of the limited zoom range on the 2030/W1070. Be aware of the very limited lens shift on the W1070. The Epson 8350 has, by far, the best placement flexibility, and IMO, the best lens (by far) of the bunch.


Thank you. If the W1070 is a 10 out of 10, how would the Epson 2030 and 8350 rank? Do you know if Square Trade will cover dust blobs? I've owned Planar PD7130 and Infocus IN72 and did not notice rainbows, is the BenQ better, or worse as far as rainbows are concerned?


----------



## bori

For those of you that are using both hdmi inputs on the w1070. With a harmony remote to control input switching. I am using a harmony 650 and can't get it to switch correctly all the time. Any help will be great.


----------



## dan webster

I am thinking about buying one of these for general tv and 3d watching. I currently have a sony hw50 which is great for movies but 3d could be better. I was recently spoiled by watching 3d on a mitsubishi 7900 projector. I bought for my sons new hometheater that i built for him. The 3d on the 7900 was sensational. After watching that 3d in my theater for a few weeks i hated to give it to my son. Now when i watch 3d on the sony i am not satisfied. I really loved the dlp 3d on the mitsubishi 7900. I have been looking ever since for one but the crazy low price they were selling for ( 799 ) is over and they are out of stock everywhere.
My question really is just how good is 3d on the benq 1070? Has anyone been able to compare it to a higher end dlp projector like the 7900 or the benq 7000? I may just order one from Amazon and try it out for myself. I have 2 pair dlp link glasses. I used estar rf glasses with the 7900 and like i said the 3d was just great.


----------



## Anthony1

On the subject of the 3D glasses, I'm looking to buy like 3 pairs of some cheapo ones, but I was hoping to maybe avoid the super cheapo ones, and get some that look a bit more durable. Has anybody tried these Ebay ones :

http://www.ebay.com/itm/144Hz-3D-IR...3D_TV_Glasses_Accessories&hash=item2591496a8b


Those cost $21 each, but they seem to have more durable type construction than those other cheap ones that are about $13 or $14 each. I don't mind paying an extra $7 or $8 if they will last a bit longer... Just curious if anybody has tried these out..


I currently have one pair of the really expensive BenQ glasses, and I also have one pair of the $40 ish Dimension Optics one, and they both work well, but pretty freaking pricey..


----------



## kreeturez

dan webster said:


> I am thinking about buying one of these for general tv and 3d watching. I currently have a sony hw50 which is great for movies but 3d could be better. I was recently spoiled by watching 3d on a mitsubishi 7900 projector. I bought for my sons new hometheater that i built for him. The 3d on the 7900 was sensational. After watching that 3d in my theater for a few weeks i hated to give it to my son. Now when i watch 3d on the sony i am not satisfied. I really loved the dlp 3d on the mitsubishi 7900. I have been looking ever since for one but the crazy low price they were selling for ( 799 ) is over and they are out of stock everywhere.
> My question really is just how good is 3d on the benq 1070? Has anyone been able to compare it to a higher end dlp projector like the 7900 or the benq 7000? I may just order one from Amazon and try it out for myself. I have 2 pair dlp link glasses. I used estar rf glasses with the 7900 and like i said the 3d was just great.


3D performance from the W1070 is known to be very good: feed it a high-quality source (3D blurays) and you'll be impressed. We watched The Lego Movie in 3D last week - it was mind-blowing; practically zero crosstalk. (3D is one of DLP's strong points).
The Mits is actually relatively dim once calibrated - the W1070 has a significant brightness advantage which is always useful for 3D. 
If you've already got DLP-Link glasses, then that's one required purchase out of the way as well.

Assuming your glasses are decent, you should come away impressed.


----------



## tittan

Hey guys im looking to get a projector,really liking this one, gonna put it in my living room its not huge its quit small.How far away will the projector have to be?This would be my first projection if i do get it and know nothing about them.any info would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

tittan said:


> Hey guys im looking to get a projector,really liking this one, gonna put it in my living room its not huge its quit small.How far away will the projector have to be?This would be my first projection if i do get it and know nothing about them.any info would be appreciated thanks.


Well my room is around 11ft wide from back wall where the projector is to front wall where the screen is and I can throw an image up to 135" diagonal but I keep it at 120 for sharpness and a brighter picture, but try the link below which can help give you an idea of the screen size, 

http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm


----------



## tittan

Not sure if i should watch tv on the projector or only for movies since the bulb is good for around 5000 hours and i watch a lot of movies.
also just noticed this doesnt come with 3d glasses,i have these xpand will they work for this projector?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00462RMS6/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## kreeturez

tittan said:


> just noticed this doesnt come with 3d glasses,i have these xpand will they work for this projector?
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00462RMS6/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Unfortunately it looks like they won't; those are IR-based glasses. You need DLP-Link 144hz glasses. 

They can still be had pretty cheap, though. See here:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/191-3...070-144hz-compatible-dlp-link-3d-glasses.html

And here:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...rice-true-depth-xpand-okeba-signstek-etc.html


----------



## Scott Mantooth

I ended up ordering the BenQ. I bought it from Amazon with this mount and extended 3 year "Home Theater" warranty:

http://www.amazon.com/eHotCafe-PRB-...or-Ceiling/dp/B00COF74G2/ref=cm_cd_ql_qh_dp_t

I did a live chat with an Amazon Rep. and they told me the warranty does cover bulbs and dust blobs if they were to occur. I saved the transcript, just in case I have issues with them honoring the warranty down the road. I will mount it and see what screen size I want to order. Luckily I had a free trail of Amazon Prime (I haven't used a trial in a long time), so it all should get here on Tuesday. We will most likely use the projector about 30-40 hours a week as a family. 

This was the warranty I purchased:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IKMJIW6/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I also ordered one pair of 3D glasses, just to see what the hype is all about. I have Avatar and The Avengers on Blu-ray in 3D. If I think it's cool then I will order a few more. I ended up with the SainSonic glasses:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BVUNZUU/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## zapper

My 2 cents, have had the PJ for about 1 year or so no problem but basically use it for movie watching and watch regular TV on a Plasma TV.


----------



## AV_Integrated

Scott Mantooth said:


> ...they told me the warranty does cover bulbs and dust blobs if they were to occur. I saved the transcript, just in case I have issues with them honoring the warranty down the road.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IKMJIW6/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


You are going to have warranty issues then.

Item 21 of the warranty details right here:
http://g-ec2.images-amazon.com/imag..._with_Terms_and_Conditions-FINAL-10-22-13.pdf
...specifically excludes projector lamps. I would get in touch with Amazon immediately about this if you feel that you will have any luck with this in the future, because they are very much incorrect in telling you that projector lamps will be covered.

The Sainsonic glasses are okay. You may want to try them out right away, but most reviews say that they allow red flash through, which isn't a good thing. I have some Sainsonics and can confirm that is the case. I just bought some Estar glasses, but haven't tried them yet.


----------



## Scott Mantooth

AV_Integrated said:


> You are going to have warranty issues then.
> 
> Item 21 of the warranty details right here:
> http://g-ec2.images-amazon.com/imag..._with_Terms_and_Conditions-FINAL-10-22-13.pdf
> ...specifically excludes projector lamps. I would get in touch with Amazon immediately about this if you feel that you will have any luck with this in the future, because they are very much incorrect in telling you that projector lamps will be covered.
> 
> The Sainsonic glasses are okay. You may want to try them out right away, but most reviews say that they allow red flash through, which isn't a good thing. I have some Sainsonics and can confirm that is the case. I just bought some Estar glasses, but haven't tried them yet.


Amazon will cover it then. I have had them say something was covered before when it was not. Amazon ended up footing the bill for giving me incorrect information. Im not too worried about it. The warranty I bought was specifically for home theater, so I am not sure if that differs from the one you linked. The Amazon rep had me waiting for about 10 minutes while they confirmed it was covered. Amazon is pretty good about standing behind what they say from what I have experienced.

Thank you for the heads up. I will try the glasses out ASAP.


----------



## tittan

Im going from plasma to this projector,will it be worth it?as pq is it upgrading pq wise?i know screen size it is.


----------



## eric3316

Scott Mantooth said:


> Amazon will cover it then. I have had them say something was covered before when it was not. Amazon ended up footing the bill for giving me incorrect information. Im not too worried about it. The warranty I bought was specifically for home theater, so I am not sure if that differs from the one you linked. The Amazon rep had me waiting for about 10 minutes while they confirmed it was covered. Amazon is pretty good about standing behind what they say from what I have experienced.
> 
> Thank you for the heads up. I will try the glasses out ASAP.


Do you have there response in writing? Also, whichever warranty version you purchased, there should be a terms and conditions for it. You might want to get a copy and read it yourself.

I would be surprise if they cover a bulb but if they do that's great. It would be like your car dealer covering brakes and tires under your warranty. They just don't do it on wear and tear items that have a certain amount of lifespan to them that will definitely need to be replaced.


----------



## Scott Mantooth

eric3316 said:


> Do you have there response in writing? Also, whichever warranty version you purchased, there should be a terms and conditions for it. You might want to get a copy and read it yourself.
> 
> I would be surprise if they cover a bulb but if they do that's great. It would be like your car dealer covering brakes and tires under your warranty. They just don't do it on wear and tear items that have a certain amount of lifespan to them that will definitely need to be replaced.



Yes. I had the transcript of the live chat sent to me and saved it. I will check the terms, but based on past experiences with Amazon I think I will be fine either way.


----------



## AV_Integrated

tittan said:


> Im going from plasma to this projector,will it be worth it?as pq is it upgrading pq wise?i know screen size it is.


It depends on the plasma you had before in part, but far more important is the room you are putting it into. A bad room will equate to a bad image. Front projectors are the only true way to get the movie theater experience at home. But, in a white room, with white walls, some windows, uncontrolled ambient lighting, etc., they are less than an ideal TV replacement.

Remember - with a plasma TV the light is generated by the TV itself. With a projector, the light has to bounce off a screen (or wall) and it reflects whatever light is hitting it.


----------



## BB1111

AV_Integrated said:


> It depends on the plasma you had before in part, but far more important is the room you are putting it into. A bad room will equate to a bad image. Front projectors are the only true way to get the movie theater experience at home. But, in a white room, with white walls, some windows, uncontrolled ambient lighting, etc., they are less than an ideal TV replacement.
> 
> Remember - with a plasma TV the light is generated by the TV itself. With a projector, the light has to bounce off a screen (or wall) and it reflects whatever light is hitting it.


Had a quick question.. I'm planning to add a projector (W1070) and the room it is going into has grey walls on the sides, controlled lighting (usually very dark at night and mid-day, no direct sunlight) but the wall surrounding the screen will be white. The ceiling is also white and the projector will be ceiling mounted

Will this be an issue?


----------



## tittan

AV_Integrated said:


> It depends on the plasma you had before in part, but far more important is the room you are putting it into. A bad room will equate to a bad image. Front projectors are the only true way to get the movie theater experience at home. But, in a white room, with white walls, some windows, uncontrolled ambient lighting, etc., they are less than an ideal TV replacement.
> 
> Remember - with a plasma TV the light is generated by the TV itself. With a projector, the light has to bounce off a screen (or wall) and it reflects whatever light is hitting it.


my living room has 2 windows,and i have black curtains.MY living room gets pretty dark,my walls are white. I watch all my movies in the dark,i just measured where the screen would be and where the projector will be, which is only 10 ft. Is this good for a projector or am i better off getting a tv? I would love a projector in my living to give me that movie theater experience rather than a 60 in tv.
Thanks you your help.


----------



## bluer101

tittan said:


> my living room has 2 windows,and i have black curtains.MY living room gets pretty dark,my walls are white. I watch all my movies in the dark,i just measured where the screen would be and where the projector will be, which is only 10 ft. Is this good for a projector or am i better off getting a tv? I would love a projector in my living to give me that movie theater experience rather than a 60 in tv.
> Thanks you your help.


Your living room sounds like mine. You can have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Anthony1

tittan said:


> my living room has 2 windows,and i have black curtains.MY living room gets pretty dark,my walls are white. I watch all my movies in the dark,i just measured where the screen would be and where the projector will be, which is only 10 ft. Is this good for a projector or am i better off getting a tv? I would love a projector in my living to give me that movie theater experience rather than a 60 in tv.
> Thanks you your help.



Honestly, I think you're probably better off with a big plasma or lcd display.

Here's my reasoning... 

Have you ever made yourself lunch in the kitchen, and then you just want to throw on the TV for like 20 minutes, so you can eat your lunch while watching TV ? Then after that you have to leave and run a few errands ?

Well, turning on a projector, to only use it for a half hour, or an hour, or even two hours is a bad idea. Bulbs are rated at 3,000 hours or 4,000 hours or whatever, because most bulbs have about 1,000 strikes in their lifetime. Each time you turn your projector on, you're striking the bulb. Whether you use the projector for a half hour, or 9 hours, your projector doesn't really care.

If you used a projector to watch a 45 minute episode of Game of Thrones, well, to your bulb, that basically has the same effect as using your projector for 5 hours. But you're kinda wasting your projector if you use it like that. 

Most people have a "normal" TV in another room in the house. The projector is more for when you're going to be watching stuff for a long period of time. If you're about to watch a 3 hour movie like the Hobbit, sure, fire up the projector. If you're about to watch two World Cup games back to back, sure, fire up the projector. If you're about to play Playstation 4 games for like 5 hours, sure fire up the projector.

But if you just want to turn on the TV and watch a quick episode of Dr. Oz, why fire up a projector for that ? So, whenever I see people talking about using the projector as their "primary" display, I get a bit nervous, because a lot of projector newbs just don't understand the difference. Plus, projectors also take like 2 minutes to fully warm up. Remember that scenario where you made lunch and you just want to watch TV while you're eating ? Well, for 2 minutes you're going to be staring at a very dim screen, because the projector hasn't fully warmed up yet.


----------



## niccolo

tittan said:


> my living room has 2 windows,and i have black curtains.MY living room gets pretty dark,my walls are white. I watch all my movies in the dark,i just measured where the screen would be and where the projector will be, which is only 10 ft. Is this good for a projector or am i better off getting a tv? I would love a projector in my living to give me that movie theater experience rather than a 60 in tv.
> Thanks you your help.


In a perfect world your projector room would be dark, but with good ambient light control you can still get a very impressive image in a white room. So as others have suggested, the more important question may be usage--projectors are great for movies, not so great for replacing regular TV-watching.


----------



## tittan

Anthony1 said:


> Honestly, I think you're probably better off with a big plasma or lcd display.
> 
> Here's my reasoning...
> 
> Have you ever made yourself lunch in the kitchen, and then you just want to throw on the TV for like 20 minutes, so you can eat your lunch while watching TV ? Then after that you have to leave and run a few errands ?
> 
> Well, turning on a projector, to only use it for a half hour, or an hour, or even two hours is a bad idea. Bulbs are rated at 3,000 hours or 4,000 hours or whatever, because most bulbs have about 1,000 strikes in their lifetime. Each time you turn your projector on, you're striking the bulb. Whether you use the projector for a half hour, or 9 hours, your projector doesn't really care.
> 
> If you used a projector to watch a 45 minute episode of Game of Thrones, well, to your bulb, that basically has the same effect as using your projector for 5 hours. But you're kinda wasting your projector if you use it like that.
> 
> Most people have a "normal" TV in another room in the house. The projector is more for when you're going to be watching stuff for a long period of time. If you're about to watch a 3 hour movie like the Hobbit, sure, fire up the projector. If you're about to watch two World Cup games back to back, sure, fire up the projector. If you're about to play Playstation 4 games for like 5 hours, sure fire up the projector.
> 
> But if you just want to turn on the TV and watch a quick episode of Dr. Oz, why fire up a projector for that ? So, whenever I see people talking about using the projector as their "primary" display, I get a bit nervous, because a lot of projector newbs just don't understand the difference. Plus, projectors also take like 2 minutes to fully warm up. Remember that scenario where you made lunch and you just want to watch TV while you're eating ? Well, for 2 minutes you're going to be staring at a very dim screen, because the projector hasn't fully warmed up yet.


I really want the projector for movies,not to watch tv,i would like a little tv in the room for watching tv shows etc,but would love the projector for movies and football.When im off from work i like to watch movies back to back all day,I don't have cable so i don't watch tv often and when i do i watch it in my bedroom.I would love this for gaming,movies,and football.For watching tv show i would do on my tv.Just wanna make sure this would be a good purchase.Like the post above you it would be nice to have best of both worlds.
but i don't own a house i have a apartment,and my living room isn't huge and wanted know from my measurements is a projector worth it.


----------



## tittan




----------



## eric3316

bluer101 said:


> Your living room sounds like mine. You can have the best of both worlds.


Setup looks awesome!


----------



## niccolo

tittan said:


>


There's a huge amount of light leakage around those blackout shades, you're not going to get great image quality from a projector during the day with that setup. Think of it this way--assuming you have a normal white or light grey screen, that wall color represents the blackest black you're going to have in your movies. This is a little misleading, because once the projector projects very bright light your eye will be fooled into thinking that white is darker, but still, you're going to have terrible contrast. Maybe you could block out the light better somehow?

You also seem to be asking a separate question, which is whether a projector makes sense in such a relatively small room. For a reasonably large image, you'd need a relatively short throw projector like the W1070 or the W1080, but I don't see any inherent reason why a projector couldn't work well in a space that size. One question, though, is whether you want a bulky pull-down screen on your ceiling or fixed-frame screen on your wall and a projector mounted on your ceiling?


----------



## eric3316

tittan said:


> my living room has 2 windows,and i have black curtains.MY living room gets pretty dark,my walls are white. I watch all my movies in the dark,i just measured where the screen would be and where the projector will be, which is only 10 ft. Is this good for a projector or am i better off getting a tv? I would love a projector in my living to give me that movie theater experience rather than a 60 in tv.
> Thanks you your help.


A regular TV for quick viewing and a projector for movies and such would be the way to go. I own a 65VT60 and when I watch on my W1070 I never find myself saying I need to watch this on my VT60. The experience would not be the same on a 65" TV no matter how good the black levels are.

My walls are also light and while it would be better to have dark walls my picture looks great. I can also watch during the day with my blinds closed over opposite side windows and some plain old inexpensive curtains closed.


----------



## Movie78

eric3316 said:


> A regular TV for quick viewing and a projector for movies and such would be the way to go. I own a 65VT60 and when I watch on my W1070 I never find myself saying I need to watch this on my VT60. The experience would not be the same on a 65" TV no matter how good the black levels are.
> 
> My walls are also light and while it would be better to have dark walls my picture looks great. I can also watch during the day with my blinds closed over opposite side windows and some plain old inexpensive curtains closed.


This weekend i went Best Buy and Costco saw all the Big TV from 65" to 84" and then i realize how much money i am saying buying a projector.

Coming from 70" and still own it, i think if i would have bought a 84'' i still wouldn't be happy with it. it will too small in less than a month.

Very happy with this projector on a DIY 115" screen


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Movie78 said:


> This weekend i went Best Buy and Costco saw all the Big TV from 65" to 84" and then i realize how much money i am saying buying a projector.
> 
> Coming from 70" and still own it, i think if i would have bought a 84'' i still wouldn't be happy with it. it will too small in less than a month.
> 
> Very happy with this projector on a DIY 115" screen



What did you use for your DIY screen


----------



## Movie78

Brian Fineberg said:


> What did you use for your DIY screen



Carl's FlexiWhite and some wood from HomeDepot


----------



## bluer101

eric3316 said:


> Setup looks awesome!


Thank you. 

Here is my build thread. 

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/15-ge...526213-tv-projector-screen-console-build.html


----------



## tittan

niccolo said:


> There's a huge amount of light leakage around those blackout shades, you're not going to get great image quality from a projector during the day with that setup. Think of it this way--assuming you have a normal white or light grey screen, that wall color represents the blackest black you're going to have in your movies. This is a little misleading, because once the projector projects very bright light your eye will be fooled into thinking that white is darker, but still, you're going to have terrible contrast. Maybe you could block out the light better somehow?
> 
> You also seem to be asking a separate question, which is whether a projector makes sense in such a relatively small room. For a reasonably large image, you'd need a relatively short throw projector like the W1070 or the W1080, but I don't see any inherent reason why a projector couldn't work well in a space that size. One question, though, is whether you want a bulky pull-down screen on your ceiling or fixed-frame screen on your wall and a projector mounted on your ceiling?


Thanks for the reply,will find a way to block out the lights in the window.I love to watch my movies at night but time to time i watch it in the morning.I'm looking to get the screen.
http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens...04184482&sr=8-3&keywords=projector+screen+100

also looking to to mount the projector on a little shelf behind my recliners.
http://www.amazon.com/OmniMount-ECS...id=1404184608&sr=8-7&keywords=projector+stand


----------



## niccolo

tittan said:


> Thanks for the reply,will find a way to block out the lights in the window.I love to watch my movies at night but time to time i watch it in the morning.I'm looking to get the screen.
> http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens...04184482&sr=8-3&keywords=projector+screen+100
> 
> also looking to to mount the projector on a little shelf behind my recliners.
> http://www.amazon.com/OmniMount-ECS...id=1404184608&sr=8-7&keywords=projector+stand


Keep in mind a non-tab tensioned screen will get wavy over time--how much you care about this depends on how neurotic you are, many of us on here are pretty neurotic about home theater. But good tab tensioned screens are a lot more expensive.

Keep in mind the projector will need to be approximately level with (actually a bit below) the height of the bottom of the screen. And ideally the screen is located so your eyes are somewhere between a third of the way up it and at the halfway point. So if you mount it on a shelf, that shelf will need to be very low, so if someone is sitting in front of the projector on the couch they'd block it, and the screen would still need to be higher on the wall than ideal. And you'll have the projector fan making its noise right next to your head. This is why the majority of people mount their projectors on the ceiling, upside down. You could, of course, also mount it upside down underneath a shelf mounted high on the wall, just below the ceiling.


----------



## eric3316

Seems like my remote stopped working today. Changed the batteries and still nothing. The lights on the remote work fine so it has power but the projector is just not reading anything.

Hopefully BenQ will just send me a new remote and the issue is not with the actual projector.


----------



## bluer101

tittan said:


> Thanks for the reply,will find a way to block out the lights in the window.I love to watch my movies at night but time to time i watch it in the morning.I'm looking to get the screen.
> http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens...04184482&sr=8-3&keywords=projector+screen+100
> 
> also looking to to mount the projector on a little shelf behind my recliners.
> http://www.amazon.com/OmniMount-ECS...id=1404184608&sr=8-7&keywords=projector+stand



I agree with niccolo. 

I would mount the PJ to either the ceiling above you or on a shelf upside down above you. 

As for screen I have the same one but electric from amazon. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000YTRFEG/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1404213855&sr=8-1&pi=SY200_QL40

Yes it has some waves and the edges curl but for the price I'm very happy. The edge curl goes away the more you leave it down. As for the slight waves you will see them in some panning scenes and text scroll. But look at the price. I would go electric for a few more $$. Also make sure that the screen can come down to the right height you choose. I made a bracket to make mine lower from the ceiling. 

I bought the elite screens mounting brackets and never used them. 

If I need to move to a tension screen I would just do a fixed screen.


----------



## tittan

Never thought about mounting the pj to the ceiling,If i do that how long is the pj's power cord? I don't want my room looking tacky with wires hanging from the ceiling.
im thinking about mounting my tv to the wall so if i do get the motorized screen it would just go over it.











The red line is where i would hang the pj screen.








The black bar is where i would hang the pj.


----------



## wayne picard

Received and setup the refurbished unit. It has an October 2013 build date updated to 108 firmware. It is much quieter. It came with a lamp with 12 hours unless it had been reset. All things considered I am satisfied with the swap.


----------



## SLIDEx

tittan said:


> Never thought about mounting the pj to the ceiling,If i do that how long is the pj's power cord? I don't want my room looking tacky with wires hanging from the ceiling.
> im thinking about mounting my tv to the wall so if i do get the motorized screen it would just go over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red line is where i would hang the pj screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black bar is where i would hang the pj.


Run the cables thru the ceiling or cut and patch drywall if you cant


----------



## tittan

SLIDEx said:


> Run the cables thru the ceiling or cut and patch drywall if you cant


i live in a apartment not a house not sure if i can do that.


----------



## bluer101

tittan said:


> i live in a apartment not a house not sure if i can do that.


Use cable hiders to hide the cable. For the power cable you can order a longer one of Amazon for a few $$$.


----------



## niccolo

tittan said:


> i live in a apartment not a house not sure if i can do that.


Run a power cable like this up the wall and if necessary across the ceiling to the projector:
http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10228&cs_id=1022801&p_id=5295&seq=1&format=2

Hide it, along with the HDMI cable, in something like this:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unimax-P...1&ci_sku=203326971&ci_gpa=pla&ci_src=17588969

Also, you'll need a mount, whether you ceiling mount or mount upside down under a shelf. These two are well regarded, though you can also get cheaper options (which are likely to be more fiddly to adjust and more likely to misalign over time).

http://www.amazon.com/Peerless-PRGS-UNV-Precision-Universal-Projector/dp/B000TXNS6G

http://www.thefinalclick.com/Chief-RSMAU-Universal-Mini-Elite-Projector-Mount--Black_p_86403.html


----------



## niccolo

niccolo said:


> Run a power cable like this up the wall and if necessary across the ceiling to the projector:
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10228&cs_id=1022801&p_id=5295&seq=1&format=2
> 
> Hide it, along with the HDMI cable, in something like this:
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unimax-P...1&ci_sku=203326971&ci_gpa=pla&ci_src=17588969
> 
> Also, you'll need a mount, whether you ceiling mount or mount upside down under a shelf. These two are well regarded, though you can also get cheaper options (which are likely to be more fiddly to adjust and more likely to misalign over time).
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Peerless-PRGS-UNV-Precision-Universal-Projector/dp/B000TXNS6G
> 
> http://www.thefinalclick.com/Chief-RSMAU-Universal-Mini-Elite-Projector-Mount--Black_p_86403.html


Wow, my Amazon link got changed to some sort of partner link...I don't really care one way or another, but is that normal on the forum? Gotta pay the bills somehow, I guess...


----------



## pstam

Does anybody here have experience using the W1070 to project onto an acoustically transparent screen in 1080p?

Specifically I am curious how this projector performs on the Elite Screens Acoustic Pro 1080 or 1080p2 screen material.

I am looking to either buy an AT screen or do a DIY one using the raw woven fabric AT material. Any suggestions that fit this projector particularly well without having the moire effect?


----------



## eric3316

eric3316 said:


> Seems like my remote stopped working today. Changed the batteries and still nothing. The lights on the remote work fine so it has power but the projector is just not reading anything.
> 
> Hopefully BenQ will just send me a new remote and the issue is not with the actual projector.


Just to follow up on this, BenQ is sending me a new remote. What I also learned is I was able to program my DirectTV remote to work with the projector. I can pretty much navigate through everything with that remote from powering on and off and using all the menu's. The one thing I cannot do with the DirectTV remote is to activate the blank eco mode when I leave the room. I know there is an option on the actual projector but I do not like touching the projector as you then risk mis-aligning it. 

I am happy I at least have a remote to use until the new one comes though.


----------



## kreeturez

eric3316 said:


> Just to follow up on this, BenQ is sending me a new remote. What I also learned is I was able to program my DirectTV remote to work with the projector. I can pretty much navigate through everything with that remote from powering on and off and using all the menu's. The one thing I cannot do with the DirectTV remote is to activate the blank eco mode when I leave the room. I know there is an option on the actual projector but I do not like touching the projector as you then risk mi-aligning it.
> 
> I am happy I at least have a remote to use until the new one comes though.



Nice find! The same would apply to any universal remote (or remote that can be used/programmed as a universal remote); like say a Logitech Harmony.

This is also good news in your case since it means that it's just the remote that's defective and not the IR sensors on the projector!


----------



## eric3316

kreeturez said:


> Nice find! The same would apply to any universal remote (or remote that can be used/programmed as a universal remote); like say a Logitech Harmony.
> 
> This is also good news in your case since it means that it's just the remote that's defective and not the IR sensors on the projector!


Yeah, that was one thing I was unsure of if it was going to be the remote or the actual projector. This made me happy knowing it was just the remote. I am under warranty for the projector but who wants to go through all of that if you don't need to.


----------



## kreeturez

eric3316 said:


> Yeah, that was one thing I was unsure of if it was going to be the remote or the actual projector. This made me happy knowing it was just the remote. I am under warranty for the projector but who wants to go through all of that if you don't need to.



Absolutely. Returns after 4 weeks of ownership will get you a refurb; not ideal if you're otherwise happy with the unit.

So good to know it's just the remote!

Is this an old-style (non-backlit) one? Because if it is, the replacement will be the nice new one...


----------



## eric3316

kreeturez said:


> Absolutely. Returns after 4 weeks of ownership will get you a refurb; not ideal if you're otherwise happy with the unit.
> 
> So good to know it's just the remote!
> 
> Is this an old-style (non-backlit) one? Because if it is, the replacement will be the nice new one...


It is the new style, blacklit remote. My unit was manufactured in March 2014 and everything has been pretty perfect with it so far minus this remote problem.


----------



## Movie78

Guys look what the BenQ W1070 made me do...

Link http://www.avsforum.com/forum/15-ge...s/1586962-film-noir-theater.html#post25430162


----------



## kreeturez

Movie78 said:


> Guys look what the BenQ W1070 made me do...
> 
> Link http://www.avsforum.com/forum/15-ge...s/1586962-film-noir-theater.html#post25430162


Nice... projectors have a way of doing that to people 

Blacking out reflections from within the room is almost as important as blocking out light from outside it (in terms of the kind of hit contrast ratio takes when the projected image's light bounces back onto the screen). It's one of those things that's not so obvious to most.
I trust you noticed a massive difference in high-contrast scenes when darkening your room's wall/ceiling colors...


----------



## chmcke01

*I have that too maybe*



Movie78 said:


> What do you mean by chirping noise?
> 
> I have cracking noise overtime the PJ start then it goes away,is that going to be a problem in the long run?


I think I have that too if I understand you correctly. Every now and then especially if I have been using it for a long time there will be a loud popping sound but no noticeable cause or effect. Yesterday I used the projector for about 5 hours straight and never heard a thing, but sometimes it will happen twice within a single movie...though I don't think it has ever been more often than that. 

Is that what you were talking about? If not, has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Scott Mantooth

I reveived my 1070 and got to play with it a little. I am still waiting on the mount, which won't be here for 3 weeks. I might cancel the order and go with a different mount. I am very impressed, but the black levels were a bit disappointing. I knew that going in though. I owned an Epson 8700UB about 3 years ago, so I was spoiled with the black levels. I do realize this projector is 1/3 the cost of my 8700UB, so that makes the difference in black levels easier to deal with. 

I have not noticed any rainbows, neither has my family. But we did not see any with our Infocus IN72, or Planar PD5130 either. Very happy so far. I think we will go with a 120" screen, maybe 112"...not sure as of yet.

I did notice if I have the zoom at the absolute minimum, then I can't get it to focus properly. Is this a common issue?


----------



## Movie78

kreeturez said:


> Nice... projectors have a way of doing that to people
> 
> Blacking out reflections from within the room is almost as important as blocking out light from outside it (in terms of the kind of hit contrast ratio takes when the projected image's light bounces back onto the screen). It's one of those things that's not so obvious to most.
> I trust you noticed a massive difference in high-contrast scenes when darkening your room's wall/ceiling colors...


Love my Theater ,I don't even feel like going to work sometime.

Everything looks good.

The dark room really helps with contrast...


----------



## AaronPSU79

Anthony1 said:


> Honestly, I think you're probably better off with a big plasma or lcd display.
> 
> Here's my reasoning...
> 
> Have you ever made yourself lunch in the kitchen, and then you just want to throw on the TV for like 20 minutes, so you can eat your lunch while watching TV ? Then after that you have to leave and run a few errands ?
> 
> Well, turning on a projector, to only use it for a half hour, or an hour, or even two hours is a bad idea. Bulbs are rated at 3,000 hours or 4,000 hours or whatever, because most bulbs have about 1,000 strikes in their lifetime. Each time you turn your projector on, you're striking the bulb. Whether you use the projector for a half hour, or 9 hours, your projector doesn't really care.
> 
> If you used a projector to watch a 45 minute episode of Game of Thrones, well, to your bulb, that basically has the same effect as using your projector for 5 hours. But you're kinda wasting your projector if you use it like that.
> 
> Most people have a "normal" TV in another room in the house. The projector is more for when you're going to be watching stuff for a long period of time. If you're about to watch a 3 hour movie like the Hobbit, sure, fire up the projector. If you're about to watch two World Cup games back to back, sure, fire up the projector. If you're about to play Playstation 4 games for like 5 hours, sure fire up the projector.
> 
> But if you just want to turn on the TV and watch a quick episode of Dr. Oz, why fire up a projector for that ? So, whenever I see people talking about using the projector as their "primary" display, I get a bit nervous, because a lot of projector newbs just don't understand the difference. Plus, projectors also take like 2 minutes to fully warm up. Remember that scenario where you made lunch and you just want to watch TV while you're eating ? Well, for 2 minutes you're going to be staring at a very dim screen, because the projector hasn't fully warmed up yet.


When projectors were $3,500 and replacement bulbs were $500 and only lasted 2,000 hours I would agree with you but that's not the case anymore. The bulb in the W1070 is rated for 6,000 hours and costs around $200 to replace. I don't see how you're saving money by buying a $1500 flatscreen. For what the TV costs you could buy a W1070 +3 or 4 replacement bulbs. You get a much better viewing experience and it's less equipment cluttering up your living room.

If you're really worried about saving money you shouldn't get a projector, just get a $500 flatscreen and be done with it. If you want a better viewing experience get a $730 W1070 and forget about the flatscreen.

I think a lot of it is just conditioning. People aren't used to watching tv on a projector and believe that somehow it must not be practical. I have been using a W1070 as my tv for close to two years now and it's awesome. I'm never going back to tv's. Still on the original bulb and I use it probably 40+ hours a week. The warmup time is not 2 minutes, maybe a minute and that doesn't really bother me. 

It's strange you would come into a projector thread and tell someone who wants a movie theater experience he should get an LCD. I don't really understand the reasoning.


----------



## lemonslush

Saw this on slick deals today for 729 prime on Amazon.com. Looks pretty decent especially for the price after reading post after post on this thread. 

Figured its cheap enough to just buy it. Saw a pull down screen for 150 bucks and a mount for 50

Screen
http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens...id=1404421758&sr=1-1&keywords=150+inch+screen

mount
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009CWJRWY/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## AaronPSU79

lemonslush said:


> Saw this on slick deals today for 729 prime on Amazon.com. Looks pretty decent especially for the price after reading post after post on this thread.
> 
> Figured its cheap enough to just buy it. Saw a pull down screen for 150 bucks and a mount for 50
> 
> Screen
> http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens...id=1404421758&sr=1-1&keywords=150+inch+screen
> 
> mount
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009CWJRWY/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


I bought it when it first came out for $900 and I think it was well worth it. I built a screen for about $50 and bought a cheapo $25 ceiling mount on Amazon. It's changed the way I watch tv and movies, great piece of hardware! If you're thinking about droppng $1,000 on a 60 inch flatscreen and think to yourself "hmm maybe it would be nice to have a 120 inch screen instead" well here you go.


----------



## lemonslush

I have a 60" on the wall already so I figured get a pull down screen to go in front of this. The tv is for video games and the projector (I decided about five minutes ago) would be good for movies. 

Do you think that screen I picked out would work well enough? it doesn't need to be super fancy and what mount did you get? 

maybe this mount?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TUDOQ8/ref=pd_luc_sim_04_03_t_lh?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Checked with my family electricion he said running a line up to the celing would be easy enough


----------



## AaronPSU79

lemonslush said:


> I have a 60" on the wall already so I figured get a pull down screen to go in front of this. The tv is for video games and the projector (I decided about five minutes ago) would be good for movies.
> 
> Do you think that screen I picked out would work well enough? it doesn't need to be super fancy and what mount did you get?
> 
> maybe this mount?
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TUDOQ8/ref=pd_luc_sim_04_03_t_lh?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Checked with my family electricion he said running a line up to the celing would be easy enough


Yep! that's the exact mount I have except mine is white. It's clearly cheaply made but it works fine once you get everything set up.

Elite Screens is a very popular brand, I would not have any concerns about going with them and the W1070 should work fine with that screen. My only concern is the screen size, 150" is pretty big. How tall are your ceilings and how big is your room?

BenQ has a screen calculator here For a 150" screen you need a throw distance of at least 12' 6", if your room is less than that it won't work. The other issue is ceiling height. If you have 8' ceilings a 150" screen is almost certainly too big. It will fit on the wall yes, but you'll have issues. For example if you have a coffee table with your beer on it it will block the view. For a normal sized living room with 8' ceilings 120" is probably as big as you can reasonably go. That's what I have and if I put my feet up on the coffee table it still blocks the view and I have the screen as high as it can go. If you have 10' ceilings than 150" should be ok.


----------



## theskins44

*darbee vision 5000*

thinkin of adding darbee darblet to my w1070 with a 106" fixed screen 
gain 1.1 matte white and have full light control of room
40% 2d blu ray movies ps3 fat
30% hi def cable (mostly sports)
20% gaming ps4
5% netflix from ps3 fat
5% 3d blu rays from ps3 fat all thru a denon avr 991 (3311) 
any input would be appreciated from current and former users of Darbee
thanks in advance


----------



## bluer101

theskins44 said:


> thinkin of adding darbee darblet to my w1070 with a 106" fixed screen
> gain 1.1 matte white and have full light control of room
> 40% 2d blu ray movies ps3 fat
> 30% hi def cable (mostly sports)
> 20% gaming ps4
> 5% netflix from ps3 fat
> 5% 3d blu rays from ps3 fat all thru a denon avr 991 (3311)
> any input would be appreciated from current and former users of Darbee
> thanks in advance


I just recently got the Oppo 103d which has the Darbee in it. So far I'm really pleased but not blown away by it. I would not pay the $250-$350 for the Darbee standalone. But with a top of the line bluray player the extra $100 to get the Darbee in it was a no brainer.


----------



## eric3316

lemonslush said:


> I have a 60" on the wall already so I figured get a pull down screen to go in front of this. The tv is for video games and the projector (I decided about five minutes ago) would be good for movies.
> 
> Do you think that screen I picked out would work well enough? it doesn't need to be super fancy and what mount did you get?
> 
> maybe this mount?
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TUDOQ8/ref=pd_luc_sim_04_03_t_lh?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Checked with my family electricion he said running a line up to the celing would be easy enough


Once you play games on the projector you won't want to play them on your TV anymore. The lag time on the W1070 is great as well. Better then most flat panels today.

As for the screen. I have an Elite manual pull down screen, not the exact one you listed but all these screens do get wavy. Just a heads up. I personally don't care at this point because since the 100" screen cost my $40 after 2 returns and issues with the screens. Amazon gave me a discount on top of an already cheap price they were selling for.

You can notice some lines in light scenes on the screen but it doesn't really bother me anymore. If I paid a few hundred I might have a different feeling about it though. Funny thing is I went to the movie theater the other day and their screen had lines going down the screen that I was able to notice and it pretty much looked like mine. I was kind of surprised to see it on their screen. 

I also found out I hate curved screens even at large sizes. I was sitting more towards one side and everything just felt uneven to me because of the curve and where I was sitting. Kind of like you really needed to move over to the center just to feel right.

I am using a $30 mount that came with the projector through B&H Photo and I must say it is working pretty well. My measurements were luckily spot on so everything centers good but if my measurements would have been off a better mount would have probably helped with that.


----------



## eric3316

Scott Mantooth said:


> I reveived my 1070 and got to play with it a little. I am still waiting on the mount, which won't be here for 3 weeks. I might cancel the order and go with a different mount. I am very impressed, but the black levels were a bit disappointing. I knew that going in though. I owned an Epson 8700UB about 3 years ago, so I was spoiled with the black levels. I do realize this projector is 1/3 the cost of my 8700UB, so that makes the difference in black levels easier to deal with.
> 
> I have not noticed any rainbows, neither has my family. But we did not see any with our Infocus IN72, or Planar PD5130 either. Very happy so far. I think we will go with a 120" screen, maybe 112"...not sure as of yet.
> 
> I did notice if I have the zoom at the absolute minimum, then I can't get it to focus properly. Is this a common issue?


Yes black levels are nothing to write home about but the BenQ is a great example that a picture can still look really good without having great black levels. I am still impressed how good it looks.

I also realized after seeing How to Train Your Dragon 2 in the theater, which is the first time I have been to to movies since owning my projector, that the movie theaters black levels are not much better. I am more then happy with the W1070 and the only time I will need to look for another projector is when 4K projectors become affordable, maybe that will be when my bulb needs to be replaced.


----------



## lemonslush

Excellent reply.

My rooms about 20 feet long from where the screen is to the back wall. I dont' have high ceilings in that room and the wall I was planning on putting the projector is somewhat limited. Unless I swapped the room around I don't know if I could fit the 120. I need to take a quick measurement. I want to order it before it goes up in price, I am out of town at the moment and the person I have house sitting for me said they would take a quick measurement.


----------



## bluer101

eric3316 said:


> Once you play games on the projector you won't want to play them on your TV anymore. The lag time on the W1070 is great as well. Better then most flat panels today.
> 
> As for the screen. I have an Elite manual pull down screen, not the exact one you listed but all these screens do get wavy. Just a heads up. I personally don't care at this point because since the 100" screen cost my $40 after 2 returns and issues with the screens. Amazon gave me a discount on top of an already cheap price they were selling for.
> 
> You can notice some lines in light scenes on the screen but it doesn't really bother me anymore. If I paid a few hundred I might have a different feeling about it though. Funny thing is I went to the movie theater the other day and their screen had lines going down the screen that I was able to notice and it pretty much looked like mine. I was kind of surprised to see it on their screen.
> 
> I also found out I hate curved screens even at large sizes. I was sitting more towards one side and everything just felt uneven to me because of the curve and where I was sitting. Kind of like you really needed to move over to the center just to feel right.
> 
> I am using a $30 mount that came with the projector through B&H Photo and I must say it is working pretty well. My measurements were luckily spot on so everything centers good but if my measurements would have been off a better mount would have probably helped with that.


I'm with you, I only game on my PJ. I love every minute of it too.


----------



## Scott Mantooth

bluer101 said:


> I'm with you, I only game on my PJ. I love every minute of it too.


I can't wait for Mario Kart 8 four player competition on this thing...ha ha.


----------



## bluer101

Scott Mantooth said:


> I can't wait for Mario Kart 8 four player competition on this thing...ha ha.


Used to play all those many years ago but since the release of Xbox 360 it's been all the cod series.


----------



## Scott Mantooth

bluer101 said:


> Used to play all those many years ago but since the release of Xbox 360 it's been all the cod series.


I play all of my FPS games on a PC with a 30" IPS monitor, I actually prefer that. But for all the family time games, the projector is the best. The motion controllers of the Wii U and a 120" screen makes the competition that much more intense.


----------



## lemonslush

AaronPSU79 said:


> Yep! that's the exact mount I have except mine is white. It's clearly cheaply made but it works fine once you get everything set up.
> 
> Elite Screens is a very popular brand, I would not have any concerns about going with them and the W1070 should work fine with that screen. My only concern is the screen size, 150" is pretty big. How tall are your ceilings and how big is your room?
> 
> BenQ has a screen calculator here For a 150" screen you need a throw distance of at least 12' 6", if your room is less than that it won't work. The other issue is ceiling height. If you have 8' ceilings a 150" screen is almost certainly too big. It will fit on the wall yes, but you'll have issues. For example if you have a coffee table with your beer on it it will block the view. For a normal sized living room with 8' ceilings 120" is probably as big as you can reasonably go. That's what I have and if I put my feet up on the coffee table it still blocks the view and I have the screen as high as it can go. If you have 10' ceilings than 150" should be ok.



I had my friend do some measuring for me and the wall I want to put the screen on sucks. We are remodeling the room at the moment and that wall is painted black. To the left of the tv there will be shelves installed to hold all my new AV gear and a few subs set around the room. 

Biggest I think I could do is a pull down 100' and that would stick out almost 12 inches on each side and I would have 3 inches assuming I mounted it right on the ceiling with a inch or so hanger (to avoid the air vent) from the top of my speakers. I had this old pic and did a mock up what the screen would look like.


----------



## AaronPSU79

lemonslush said:


> I had my friend do some measuring for me and the wall I want to put the screen on sucks. We are remodeling the room at the moment and that wall is painted black. To the left of the tv there will be shelves installed to hold all my new AV gear and a few subs set around the room.
> 
> Biggest I think I could do is a pull down 100' and that would stick out almost 12 inches on each side and I would have 3 inches assuming I mounted it right on the ceiling with a inch or so hanger (to avoid the air vent) from the top of my speakers. I had this old pic and did a mock up what the screen would look like.


That's a really terrible location for a screen. I don't think you can mount a screen 3" from the ceiling either. Even if you manage to do it the projector isn't really designed to work that close to the ceiling, meaning you'll end up with keystoning.

I see two possibilities; One would be to find a better location for the screen. A big, wide wall which can handle a 120" screen would be ideal. If you really have nowhere else to put it you could ceiling mount a 100-120" screen in front of the speakers. It looks that would sort of block off your entrance so it's probably not ideal, but it might bet better than trying to cram a 100" screen over the speakers.


----------



## nzchurbro

I've owned a W1070 for about a year and half, and LOVE this projector. I've had issues with fan noise, but had them repaired by benq and been pretty happy overall. 
I currently have a projector with a March 2013 build date. I'm hearing the faint chirping of the crickets already (about 550 hours on the bulb) and am concerned the noise will get worse. 
My question: is it worth selling and replacing with a more modern build (this projector is past warranty)... Has anyone got any insight as to whether the more recent builds have resolved the chirping and fan faults? Good idea or silly? 
I can sell it here in NZ, and import a new one from states at virtually no cost, even with stating the concerns when I sell it.


----------



## akm3

Have any former Sanyo Z2 owners upgraded to a W1070 who would be willing to compare (and more importantly) contrast the level of improvements?


----------



## akm3

Forgive this question, I'm having a hard time understanding how much vertical lens shift there is. If ceiling mounted, does the lens shift allow you to move the top of the image above the centerline of the lens, or is it an offset design that you can make MORE offset with the adjustment?


----------



## Nicktx27

Amazon has this unit in sale right now.


----------



## Scott Mantooth

akm3 said:


> Forgive this question, I'm having a hard time understanding how much vertical lens shift there is. If ceiling mounted, does the lens shift allow you to move the top of the image above the centerline of the lens, or is it an offset design that you can make MORE offset with the adjustment?


From what I have read, you can move it up about 3 inches, or down 3 inches.


----------



## Scott Mantooth

Nicktx27 said:


> Amazon has this unit in sale right now.


Awesome! $699.99 is an amazing price. I just got a refund of $32 from the price drop. Is this the lowest price it has ever been new?


----------



## akm3

Well I bought it. $699 on amazon. A little disappointed the lens shift is only +\- 3" maybe I should have gotten the quieter optima. 

Either way the last projector i owned was a Sanyo z2 so I expect to be blown away.


----------



## niccolo

akm3 said:


> Forgive this question, I'm having a hard time understanding how much vertical lens shift there is. If ceiling mounted, does the lens shift allow you to move the top of the image above the centerline of the lens, or is it an offset design that you can make MORE offset with the adjustment?


Forgive this, but I'm having a hard time understanding your question.  If the projector is ceiling mounted, and you moved the image above the lens much, the image would fall onto the ceiling, right? Projector is offset, lens shift lets you go a little above and below that. Just go to the Benq calculator to visualize this with real measurements.


----------



## BIGBEAR2004

nzchurbro said:


> I've owned a W1070 for about a year and half, and LOVE this projector. I've had issues with fan noise, but had them repaired by benq and been pretty happy overall.
> I currently have a projector with a March 2013 build date. I'm hearing the faint chirping of the crickets already (about 550 hours on the bulb) and am concerned the noise will get worse.
> My question: is it worth selling and replacing with a more modern build (this projector is past warranty)... Has anyone got any insight as to whether the more recent builds have resolved the chirping and fan faults? Good idea or silly?
> I can sell it here in NZ, and import a new one from states at virtually no cost, even with stating the concerns when I sell it.


I have a 2014 model with firmware 1.08 and over 650hrs on it. I only use economic mode, as the brightness levels are too much in smart eco mode and I don't really hear the fan at all in economic mode. However in smart eco mode, the fan does ramp up and makes a noticeable whirl noise in the room but not a chirping noise.


----------



## Kenshiro 26

Is this projector generally considered the best under $1000 still?

Any others that can contend with it?


----------



## Morkeleb

nzchurbro said:


> I've owned a W1070 for about a year and half, and LOVE this projector. I've had issues with fan noise, but had them repaired by benq and been pretty happy overall.
> I currently have a projector with a March 2013 build date. I'm hearing the faint chirping of the crickets already (about 550 hours on the bulb) and am concerned the noise will get worse.
> My question: is it worth selling and replacing with a more modern build (this projector is past warranty)... Has anyone got any insight as to whether the more recent builds have resolved the chirping and fan faults? Good idea or silly?
> I can sell it here in NZ, and import a new one from states at virtually no cost, even with stating the concerns when I sell it.


Was the fan repaired under warranty? If not how much did they charge? Mine has developed the "cricket" noise and I'm not happy about it. I'm wishing at this point I would have kept my new unit and not sent it in for repair. The refurb unit they sent me has a dust blob near the center and now has a noisy fan. Not the end of the world but frustrating none the less.


----------



## nzchurbro

Morkeleb said:


> Was the fan repaired under warranty? If not how much did they charge? Mine has developed the "cricket" noise and I'm not happy about it. I'm wishing at this point I would have kept my new unit and not sent it in for repair. The refurb unit they sent me has a dust blob near the center and now has a noisy fan. Not the end of the world but frustrating none the less.


If it's under warranty it won't cost you anything, if it's not I am unsure of cost sorry. The fan noise and "cricket" sounds are very well known issues, and so should be adressed easily. I am hoping the newer builds of this projector have sorted out all these issues


----------



## Morkeleb

nzchurbro said:


> If it's under warranty it won't cost you anything, if it's not I am unsure of cost sorry. The fan noise and "cricket" sounds are very well known issues, and so should be adressed easily. I am hoping the newer builds of this projector have sorted out all these issues


I sent mine in when it was in it's last month of warranty, this past March. So I would guess I'm on my own.


----------



## Nicktx27

Kenshiro 26 said:


> Is this projector generally considered the best under $1000 still?
> 
> Any others that can contend with it?


This and the optoma 131x.


----------



## lemonslush

Wife said I can flip the room around. Bought the projector. Need to repaint the room a bit. Looks like my rear sorround speakers will become front highs now. I am still on the fence if I want to mount my tv on the wall and have the pull down screen in front of it. Or just put the screen on the wall.


----------



## Kenshiro 26

Nicktx27 said:


> This and the optoma 131x.


Which would be better for projecting a larger 120"+ image?


----------



## Nicktx27

Kenshiro 26 said:


> Which would be better for projecting a larger 120"+ image?


Depends in how big the space is. 
BenQ has a shorter throw range so if you're limited in space get that. 
Go to projector central and check out the calculator. It will give you all the info you need.


----------



## lemonslush

Late last night I decided to flip my room around. We just finished painting the walls (3 sides grey one side dark grey) and about 11:30PM (and many many shots ) myself, my wife and two friends painted the back (now front wall) dark grey to put the the projector. I think I want a fixed screen since I don't think I will be putting the TV back on the wall.
I ordered 250 feet of cable, my wall terminals, 40 feet of HDMI, the projector and a mount. Now I just need a screen, wiring to add a plug for the ceiling and I should be good. I also need to finish building the shelves for my av equiptment and my subs to arrive


----------



## lemonslush

Yup got board, read reviews and just decided to go with the fixed elite screen. Figured if there's an issue I can return it to amazon no problem and it will be here Wednesday. I hope to have some picks up by end of week


----------



## bluer101

lemonslush said:


> Yup got board, read reviews and just decided to go with the fixed elite screen. Figured if there's an issue I can return it to amazon no problem and it will be here Wednesday. I hope to have some picks up by end of week


Looking forward to the photos. The theater bug got you good.


----------



## lemonslush

Yup. Just got off the phone with my Dad. Hes going to swing by on Friday to help me install the power box for the projector in ceiling. Need to get a set of black out curtains as well.

I hope I can measure out my projector placement tonight and get all that take care of. The benQ site says for 120" screen I have it 10' from the wall but this site http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm says 11.5 feet. I assume both measurements are from the lense to the wall. What do you guys recommend? 
http://imgur.com/E9Ki738


----------



## Movie78

lemonslush said:


> Yup got board, read reviews and just decided to go with the fixed elite screen. Figured if there's an issue I can return it to amazon no problem and it will be here Wednesday. I hope to have some picks up by end of week


Why don't you build your own screen,save a lot of money.


----------



## lemonslush

Movie78 said:


> Why don't you build your own screen,save a lot of money.


Yea, I though about it. I have enough projects on my hands at the moment. I have to get my room finished with all speakers and projector working withing 15 days. I am picking up a new receiver today and only have 15 days to return it if I don't like it. Its a Pioneer sc -71 so I am on the fence, it sounded great in the store. My last pioneer 1522k was broken out of the box. I might need to return it and go for the Denon. Otherwise if I wasn't time constrained I probably would have made one.


----------



## niknod

lemonslush said:


> Yup. Just got off the phone with my Dad. Hes going to swing by on Friday to help me install the power box for the projector in ceiling. Need to get a set of black out curtains as well.
> 
> I hope I can measure out my projector placement tonight and get all that take care of. The benQ site says for 120" screen I have it 10' from the wall but this site http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm says 11.5 feet. I assume both measurements are from the lense to the wall. What do you guys recommend?
> http://imgur.com/E9Ki738


Both calculators are saying the same thing. At maximum zoom, you can place this project as close as 10' from your screen. There is a slider on both sites for the zoom of the projector. For a 120" screen the projector should be between 10' and 13' 1" from the screen, and that's measured from the lens. If you have the room, I would recommend something in the middle to give yourself some flexibility for set-up. If you try to use one extreme or the other you will need to be very precise with your measurements during your setup or the image may not fit nicely on your screen. Its better to place the projector in the middle of the range and use the zoom to dial in the image to to fill the screen. Also note that the projector central calculator color codes the "image diagonal" and "throw distance" sliders to provides some feedback on image brightness based on the screen gain number you input. You should consider that as well when you are choosing where to place the projector.


----------



## Movie78

lemonslush said:


> Yea, I though about it. I have enough projects on my hands at the moment. I have to get my room finished with all speakers and projector working withing 15 days. I am picking up a new receiver today and only have 15 days to return it if I don't like it. Its a Pioneer sc -71 so I am on the fence, it sounded great in the store. My last pioneer 1522k was broken out of the box. I might need to return it and go for the Denon. Otherwise if I wasn't time constrained I probably would have made one.


I have the Pioneer VSX-70 and i am please with,but i had more money to spend on AVR i would have bought the Denon X4000


----------



## lemonslush

niknod said:


> Both calculators are saying the same thing. At maximum zoom, you can place this project as close as 10' from your screen. There is a slider on both sites for the zoom of the projector. For a 120" screen the projector should be between 10' and 13' 1" from the screen, and that's measured from the lens. If you have the room, I would recommend something in the middle to give yourself some flexibility for set-up. If you try to use one extreme or the other you will need to be very precise with your measurements during your setup or the image may not fit nicely on your screen. Its better to place the projector in the middle of the range and use the zoom to dial in the image to to fill the screen. Also note that the projector central calculator color codes the "image diagonal" and "throw distance" sliders to provides some feedback on image brightness based on the screen gain number you input. You should consider that as well when you are choosing where to place the projector.



OH interesting, didnt know what that meant. So looks like 11' 4" is the middle and I would be in the "green". That would give me an option to play with the zoom if needed.


----------



## Kenshiro 26

I'm really close to buying either the Optoma HD131Xe or this projector.

I'll use it for blu-rays, and HDTV obviously, but also for gaming with the PS3, PS4, 360, X1 and a gaming PC.

Which of the two has better response time? Is better for large screen gaming?


----------



## raster

The optoma- hands down


----------



## lemonslush

Movie78 said:


> I have the Pioneer VSX-70 and i am please with,but i had more money to spend on AVR i would have bought the Denon X4000


To be honest the big reason I was going to get it was the price $500 on clearance at best buy. Otherwise I would get the x2000, I had a hard time really telling the difference between the sounds. The pioneer did sound slightly clearer to my ears. But I only heard it in stereo, most people say with audyssey it will make a big difference.


----------



## kreeturez

Kenshiro 26 said:


> I'm really close to buying either the Optoma HD131Xe or this projector.
> 
> I'll use it for blu-rays, and HDTV obviously, but also for gaming with the PS3, PS4, 360, X1 and a gaming PC.
> 
> Which of the two has better response time? Is better for large screen gaming?



The Optoma has been slated repeatedly for poor color reproduction along with higher incidence of rainbow effect due to their choice of color wheel in this model.

The W1070 will be brighter calibrated, less prone to rainbows, more color-accurate and offers lens shift which may assist with your mounting. Its input lag is around the same as the Optoma at around 20ms: so both are very suitable for gaming.

But the W1070 will do a better job with your regular video viewing. 

Do a comparison at a proper reviews site. Start here:
http://www.projectorreviews.com/optoma/optoma-hd131xe-projector-pros-and-cons/

Also note the author compares the two projectors in the comments section, saying:



> I can't believe I didn't mention the RBE, because I am rainbow sensitive, and was definitely bothered by them far, far more (on the Optoma) than the W1070, or the W1500 that I'm finishing up right now. Well, I usually say at least once in every review, that first time buyers almost always say whatever projector they bought far exceeded expectations. That said, for those who expect to get "the bug" for hard core home theater, I'd have to recommend the W1070. -art


----------



## sethsez

Kenshiro 26 said:


> I'm really close to buying either the Optoma HD131Xe or this projector.
> 
> I'll use it for blu-rays, and HDTV obviously, but also for gaming with the PS3, PS4, 360, X1 and a gaming PC.
> 
> Which of the two has better response time? Is better for large screen gaming?


The Optoma has about a half-frame faster response time, the Benq has a faster RGBRGB color wheel so it'll show less rainbows, which tend to pop up in games more than movies. It's hard to say which is better for gaming since people's reaction to those two issues tend to vary wildly.


----------



## niknod

Kenshiro 26 said:


> I'm really close to buying either the Optoma HD131Xe or this projector.
> 
> I'll use it for blu-rays, and HDTV obviously, but also for gaming with the PS3, PS4, 360, X1 and a gaming PC.
> 
> Which of the two has better response time? Is better for large screen gaming?



I looked very closely at input lag numbers before I bought the W1070 myself

The Optoma is the quicker of the two with about 16-17 ms input lag http://www.projectorreviews.com/pc_gaming/optoma-hd131xe-gaming-projector-input-lag-times/
The BenQ is about 24 ms.

In my opinion, both of these times are very acceptable.

I can't offer a which is better opinion,. Ive never seen the Optoma.
I regularly game on-line (Ghosts, Titanfall, etc) on a W1070 with no lag issues. Running PS3, 360, and X1 with no issues.

There's a thread comparing these two projectors that you may have looked though already http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...-w1070-vs-optoma-hd131xe-first-projector.html

There's some useful info, if you wade through the usual noise.


----------



## chmcke01

*Stupid question*

This is a pretty stupid question I guess especially since I have had my projector about 2 months...but my projector shows 3D is turned off. As of right now everything I watch is 2D but I plan to order some 3D glasses tonight and watch some stuff in 3D and some in 2D.

Do I need to turn 3D on/off every time I switch between 2D and 3D content or is it OK to just leave 3D turned on all the time?


----------



## kreeturez

chmcke01 said:


> This is a pretty stupid question I guess especially since I have had my projector about 2 months...but my projector shows 3D is turned off. As of right now everything I watch is 2D but I plan to order some 3D glasses tonight and watch some stuff in 3D and some in 2D.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to turn 3D on/off every time I switch between 2D and 3D content or is it OK to just leave 3D turned on all the time?



You won't want to leave 3D 'on' all the time...

3D comes in two flavors. One of these is split-screen (ie, side-by-side 3D or top-and-bottom 3D; in which the image is split with half the image going to one eye; and half to the other.) This applies most often to 3D MKV video files and, in this case, will require you to switch 3D on and off manually. You can't leave it in 3D mode here since it'll halve the image. 

The other flavor is how it's done on Blurays (and consoles such as the Playstation); called Frame-Packing. In this case, a 3D Bluray or 3D game will automatically flick the projector into 3D mode for you. When you're done, it'll switch 3D mode off for you automatically. 


So in short: side-by-side or top-and-bottom 3D will need to be turned on and off manually; whilst Frame-Packed 3D will handle it automatically.


----------



## chmorgan

I've been waffling on whether I should get a projector or not and what model for some time now. My latest interest is the Benq W1070. I have a couple of questions and would appreciate any help...


1: Is there a recommended wall mount for this projector? I would like to find something that is flexible so that I can adjust it in order to help with lining the projector up with the screen. Something I can move in all directions.


2: When looking at throw distance calculators, what do the colors on the sliders mean? I was at first thinking of table mounting this projector, which would be approximately 8.5' away from the screen, but the slider is red at this distance. I'd like to mount a 110" screen, but it looks like at this distance I'd be limited to 90" if I remember correctly.


I am brand new to the projector world and this unit sounds like a lot of bang for the buck and the perfect price point to allow me to jump in and test the waters.


----------



## niccolo

chmorgan said:


> I've been waffling on whether I should get a projector or not and what model for some time now. My latest interest is the Benq W1070. I have a couple of questions and would appreciate any help...
> 
> 
> 1: Is there a recommended wall mount for this projector? I would like to find something that is flexible so that I can adjust it in order to help with lining the projector up with the screen. Something I can move in all directions.
> 
> 
> 2: When looking at throw distance calculators, what do the colors on the sliders mean? I was at first thinking of table mounting this projector, which would be approximately 8.5' away from the screen, but the slider is red at this distance. I'd like to mount a 110" screen, but it looks like at this distance I'd be limited to 90" if I remember correctly.
> 
> 
> I am brand new to the projector world and this unit sounds like a lot of bang for the buck and the perfect price point to allow me to jump in and test the waters.


I've never heard of a wall mount, though my impression is there are some. Most of us use ceiling mounts, the Peerless PRG and Chief RSM are popular here and both a bit more than a hundred bucks. The Peerless lacks yaw, the Chief includes it. But lots of folks use cheaper mounts and find them adequate.

Not sure what you're referring to with the colors of the sliders. The calculators I've seen give you ranges. In general, farther from the screen is better, though the full range is acceptable.


----------



## niknod

chmorgan said:


> I've been waffling on whether I should get a projector or not and what model for some time now. My latest interest is the Benq W1070. I have a couple of questions and would appreciate any help...
> 
> 
> 1: Is there a recommended wall mount for this projector? I would like to find something that is flexible so that I can adjust it in order to help with lining the projector up with the screen. Something I can move in all directions.
> 
> 
> 2: When looking at throw distance calculators, what do the colors on the sliders mean? I was at first thinking of table mounting this projector, which would be approximately 8.5' away from the screen, but the slider is red at this distance. I'd like to mount a 110" screen, but it looks like at this distance I'd be limited to 90" if I remember correctly.
> 
> 
> I am brand new to the projector world and this unit sounds like a lot of bang for the buck and the perfect price point to allow me to jump in and test the waters.



If you are referring to the Projector Central calculator, that's indicating the brightness of the image based on the screen gain (type in your own value) and the distance from the projector to the screen. Grab that throw distance slider and move it around and you'll see some numbers changing. One of thise numbers is the image brightness and another one is the max room lighting. If you're over in the red, its telling you the image will be very bright and that setup would be suitable for rooms with ambient light.


----------



## Renzo12

Hi, all. Sticking my head in because I'm considering a projector set-up for a modest living room. (Only 20' long, probably 10' from couch to where a projection screen would be.) Been reading positive stuff about the 1070, but I have some questions about placement. I'm just not willing/able to use a ceiling mount: wires too cluttered, and too intrusive. My options are really:

- Extremely short-throw projector that sits on the TV stand near the wall: I might get 18" of clearance. I'm guessing if the 1070 throws anything at all, it'll be very small.

- End table placement in one corner of the room, which would be about 4 or 5 feet off from the center of the screen. I can't wall mount directly in front of it because the screen would be facing opposite a window. 

- Coffee table placement. How high does the 1070 need to be off the ground in order to throw? 

- I don't think this has wireless HDMI, which would cut down on the wires. I'm not adverse to running them, but is there such a thing as a wireless HDMI dongle or something I could use on the unit to cut the cords?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## AV_Integrated

Renzo12 said:


> Hi, all. Sticking my head in because I'm considering a projector set-up for a modest living room. (Only 20' long, probably 10' from couch to where a projection screen would be.) Been reading positive stuff about the 1070, but I have some questions about placement. I'm just not willing/able to use a ceiling mount: wires too cluttered, and too intrusive. My options are really:
> 
> - Extremely short-throw projector that sits on the TV stand near the wall: I might get 18" of clearance. I'm guessing if the 1070 throws anything at all, it'll be very small.
> 
> - End table placement in one corner of the room, which would be about 4 or 5 feet off from the center of the screen. I can't wall mount directly in front of it because the screen would be facing opposite a window.
> 
> - Coffee table placement. How high does the 1070 need to be off the ground in order to throw?
> 
> - I don't think this has wireless HDMI, which would cut down on the wires. I'm not adverse to running them, but is there such a thing as a wireless HDMI dongle or something I could use on the unit to cut the cords?
> 
> Thanks for any info.


The projector must be on center. It should be 2" to 4" below the bottom of the screen. All measurements to lens center. To achieve a 100" diagonal, the lens must be between 8'4" and 10'11" from the screen.

If none of that works for you, then you will need to use a different projector.

If you own the home, why not ceiling mount it?

As for wires - they don't offer wireless 120 volt power either, so you when you run the power cable, run a HDMI cable along with it. Wireless 1080p video is a crapshoot in terms of quality and reliability.


----------



## chmorgan

Thanks for the education guys. That helps to clear things up and points me in the right direction.


----------



## chmorgan

The Benq W1070 refurb unit just dropped $50 to $627 if anyone is interested...

http://shop.benq.us/benq-outlet/refurbished-projectors/w1070-1080p-home-theater-projector.html


----------



## niccolo

Renzo12 said:


> Hi, all. Sticking my head in because I'm considering a projector set-up for a modest living room. (Only 20' long, probably 10' from couch to where a projection screen would be.) Been reading positive stuff about the 1070, but I have some questions about placement. I'm just not willing/able to use a ceiling mount: wires too cluttered, and too intrusive. My options are really:
> 
> - Extremely short-throw projector that sits on the TV stand near the wall: I might get 18" of clearance. I'm guessing if the 1070 throws anything at all, it'll be very small.
> 
> - End table placement in one corner of the room, which would be about 4 or 5 feet off from the center of the screen. I can't wall mount directly in front of it because the screen would be facing opposite a window.
> 
> - Coffee table placement. How high does the 1070 need to be off the ground in order to throw?
> 
> - I don't think this has wireless HDMI, which would cut down on the wires. I'm not adverse to running them, but is there such a thing as a wireless HDMI dongle or something I could use on the unit to cut the cords?
> 
> Thanks for any info.


There's only one projector that allows basically no throw range at all, and it's crap. If that's your requirement, a projector isn't for you.

Some projectors will allow horizontal lens shift or digital correction, but if you have to be that far off center, a projector isn't for you.

Coffee table is viable, projector can be even with or a bit below bottom of screen.

There are wireless HDMI capabilities, but iffy. And you have to run a power cord anyway, no such thing as wireless power (yet!).


----------



## Fielding Mellish

One man's opinion... but I'd warn anybody away from this projector. The build quality is not ready for prime time.

Bought one six months ago and returned it once it started getting finicky with HDMI inputs. About a day after I mounted it.


----------



## niccolo

Fielding Mellish said:


> One man's opinion... but I'd warn anybody away from this projector. The build quality is not ready for prime time.
> 
> Bought one six months ago and returned it once it started getting finicky with HDMI inputs. About a day after I mounted it.


Is your assessment really based on one datapoint?

There've been some complaints about issues like dust blobs and chirping fans and color wheels on here, but I don't have a good sense of how the defect level compares to the competition.


----------



## Scott Mantooth

niccolo said:


> Is your assessment really based on one datapoint?
> 
> There've been some complaints about issues like dust blobs and chirping fans and color wheels on here, but I don't have a good sense of how the defect level compares to the competition.


The overall consensus on this forum and from reviews is quite the opposite of what he posted. All electronics will have a small percentage of defective units from the factory. All you do is have them swap it out under warranty...no biggie.


----------



## AV_Integrated

Fielding Mellish said:


> One man's opinion... but I'd warn anybody away from this projector. The build quality is not ready for prime time.
> 
> Bought one six months ago and returned it once it started getting finicky with HDMI inputs. About a day after I mounted it.


How has service been? How did they treat you? How did it look and work up to the point of failure?

Electronics generally has about a 2% or so failure rate, so it's not at all surprising that people run into issues, but what is important is how you are treated when these issues arise and if there is any marked increase in issues related to a specific product.

The flip side of this would be like me saying that I bought this projector less than a month after it was released and it has been going strong for me since I installed it well over a year ago.

It just doesn't matter that I've had good luck or that you've had bad luck. What matters is what the guy coming from these forums who may end up with one has in terms of luck.


----------



## Movie78

chmorgan said:


> The Benq W1070 refurb unit just dropped $50 to $627 if anyone is interested...
> 
> http://shop.benq.us/benq-outlet/refurbished-projectors/w1070-1080p-home-theater-projector.html


Hell no...

Only $70 different.


----------



## Renzo12

niccolo said:


> There's only one projector that allows basically no throw range at all, and it's crap. If that's your requirement, a projector isn't for you.
> 
> Some projectors will allow horizontal lens shift or digital correction, but if you have to be that far off center, a projector isn't for you.
> 
> Coffee table is viable, projector can be even with or a bit below bottom of screen.
> 
> There are wireless HDMI capabilities, but iffy. And you have to run a power cord anyway, no such thing as wireless power (yet!).


Thanks! (Ditto other responses.) I think a coffee table placement is viable, and an excuse to replace my 12-year-old one with some kind of shelving unit for the projector. 

Next issue: a screen. Don't think I have the room width to even consider 2.35:1, and I don't think the 1070 has an anamorphic lens, so I'd opt for 16:9. My only real issue is that I'm planning on mounting an LCD with in-chassis speakers for regular TV viewing, so when the screen is pulled down over it, the speakers will be behind the display. Is this viable, or does it depend on the screen?


----------



## niccolo

Renzo12 said:


> Thanks! (Ditto other responses.) I think a coffee table placement is viable, and an excuse to replace my 12-year-old one with some kind of shelving unit for the projector.
> 
> Next issue: a screen. Don't think I have the room width to even consider 2.35:1, and I don't think the 1070 has an anamorphic lens, so I'd opt for 16:9. My only real issue is that I'm planning on mounting an LCD with in-chassis speakers for regular TV viewing, so when the screen is pulled down over it, the speakers will be behind the display. Is this viable, or does it depend on the screen?


Calculators will let you play with placement options, but coffee table/shelving is viable.

So you're planning on using the TV speakers while watching the projector? Is that viable, i.e. can you have the TV screen off and the speakers simultaneously on? Built-in TV speakers are notoriously bad, for not a lot of money you could put together a far more satisfying speaker/sub combo. But answering your question, you'd need an acoustically transparent screen, generally more expensive, modest trade-off in image fidelity. If you want a non-wavy pull-down screen, you'll need a tab-tensioned one, also more expensive.


----------



## akm3

Movie78 said:


> Hell no...
> 
> Only $70 different.


Sure only $70 but that's 10% less.


----------



## wayne picard

AV_Integrated said:


> How has service been? How did they treat you? How did it look and work up to the point of failure?
> 
> Electronics generally has about a 2% or so failure rate, so it's not at all surprising that people run into issues, but what is important is how you are treated when these issues arise and if there is any marked increase in issues related to a specific product.
> 
> The flip side of this would be like me saying that I bought this projector less than a month after it was released and it has been going strong for me since I installed it well over a year ago.
> 
> It just doesn't matter that I've had good luck or that you've had bad luck. What matters is what the guy coming from these forums who may end up with one has in terms of luck.


My experience with their service was okay but I wouldn't give it an A rating. I developed a chirping sound after six or seven weeks and my only option was a refurbished unit or ship it out for a firmware update and live without my projector for two weeks. The refurbished unit is fine but the remote supplied with it died. They are sending a replacement. The bottom line is I now have a projector stamped refurbished on the bottom and it cost me $48.00 shipping.


----------



## chmorgan

wayne picard said:


> My experience with their service was okay but I wouldn't give it an A rating. I developed a chirping sound after six or seven weeks and my only option was a refurbished unit or ship it out for a firmware update and live without my projector for two weeks. The refurbished unit is fine but the remote supplied with it died. They are sending a replacement. The bottom line is I now have a projector stamped refurbished on the bottom and it cost me $48.00 shipping.


Forgive my ignorance, but why should you have to ship it out for a firmware update?


----------



## wayne picard

chmorgan said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but why should you have to ship it out for a firmware update?


They said it would void the warranty unless an approved tech did it and the nearest location was 1000 miles away.


----------



## temps

Hey guys, just looking for some input here - I am moving to a new place soon and will have to downsize my screen. I am looking to get a screen that'll last me for a long time so I have been looking at the top end Elunevision fixed frame screens.

Currently I'm running a 120" 1.0 gain white screen in a horribly light controlled room. My new place, it'll go in a basement. It has blackout blinds and is a medium-dark gray color on the walls. I will probably paint the ceiling black to help with reflections somewhat but I am not going to repaint, or upholster my walls in black fabric, or anything like that.

I was still wondering though, this projector has light to spare. My new screen will be maybe only 100", maybe 104" so as I understand it, the projector will appear even brighter. Could I not go with a 0.8 gain gray screen? This should improve my black levels, while still being easily bright enough to have a great "pop" like it has right now. 

The calculator on ProjectorCentral shows it will still have about 25fL on the 104" screen at 0.8 gain, whereas I am at about 22fL right now on the 120" screen with 1.0 gain. So it still sounds like I will have to reduce the brightness somehow as I occasionally find the screen uncomfortable to look at.

I watch 98% of everything in 2D and am not concerned with 3D performance.


----------



## AV_Integrated

With that screen size, you could go with the grey screen and I expect you will be very happy. The screen will do very little to improve performance in that room, so all the screen is doing is helping to reduce the peak whites a bit. This could also be done with a ND filter, and (of course) running the projector in low-lamp mode, which you should be doing anyway.

I'm not a huge fan of grey screens, and IMO, your room sounds like it could benefit from a much better projector since you have a more dedicated space. Not sure I wouldn't be looking at a minimal gain screen (1.2-1.4) and a ND filter for now, then going to a better projector down the line which may not be as bright, but can benefit from the good environment.


----------



## temps

AV_Integrated said:


> With that screen size, you could go with the grey screen and I expect you will be very happy. The screen will do very little to improve performance in that room, so all the screen is doing is helping to reduce the peak whites a bit. This could also be done with a ND filter, and (of course) running the projector in low-lamp mode, which you should be doing anyway.
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of grey screens, and IMO, your room sounds like it could benefit from a much better projector since you have a more dedicated space. Not sure I wouldn't be looking at a minimal gain screen (1.2-1.4) and a ND filter for now, then going to a better projector down the line which may not be as bright, but can benefit from the good environment.


As much as I'd like to upgrade the projector it is just not feasible with my budget right now since I am picking up a Hsu vhf15 and a new receiver as well. Personally I am not sure where I'll see the benefits of a new projector.... the only real room for improvement I can see is with black levels, and I have a Panasonic plasma if that is a prime concern. I find only certain games really need the deeper blacks.

Should I just go with a 1.0 gain white screen and a filter to reduce brightness in the ahort term then? If I am grabbing a thkusand plus dollar screen I should get the one with the best future growth potential


----------



## AV_Integrated

That's what I would do. You can always decrease brightness with a ND filter, but you can't increase brightness without putting a projector into high power mode, and then increasing brightness, etc. As the lamp ages and dims, you can pull off the ND filter and still get all that brightness back. But, with a grey screen, you can't.

The black levels of the JVC are significantly better than the BenQ, but I'm thinking far more long term on this.

I have no idea how EluneVision stacks up against Carada. But, if you've read solid reviews, then by all means, go with them.


----------



## eric3316

niccolo said:


> There's only one projector that allows basically no throw range at all, and it's crap. If that's your requirement, a projector isn't for you.


What is wrong with the W1080ST? It is the short range version of the W1070.


----------



## butie120

So have people come to a conclusion regarding whether it's better to use economic vs smart eco mode. I swear someone ran some tests between the two, but I can't find the thread. I know smart ecos brightness changes based on the scene, but which will provide better bulb life over time? Any sort of conclusions made? Thanks!


----------



## niccolo

eric3316 said:


> What is wrong with the W1080ST? It is the short range version of the W1070.


He wanted to project from a maximum of 18 inches throw range! Try that with a W1080.


----------



## niccolo

butie120 said:


> So have people come to a conclusion regarding whether it's better to use economic vs smart eco mode. I swear someone ran some tests between the two, but I can't find the thread. I know smart ecos brightness changes based on the scene, but which will provide better bulb life over time? Any sort of conclusions made? Thanks!


My impression is most of us use Eco to avoid the fluctuating brightness and because Smart Eco is too bright on bright scenes. But curious if others concur.


----------



## AV_Integrated

What projector were you thinking of for the ultra-short throw? I believe Runco may have a version, no idea how good the optics are on it, but it's pricey, and I wouldn't use it. 

I use ECO mode. It is still bright enough for my 161" screen.

I detest fluctuating brightness, and I don't use dynamic iris features for the same reason. I typically notice when things aren't consistent when I'm viewing and it bugs me.


----------



## niccolo

AV_Integrated said:


> What projector were you thinking of for the ultra-short throw? I believe Runco may have a version, no idea how good the optics are on it, but it's pricey, and I wouldn't use it.
> 
> I use ECO mode. It is still bright enough for my 161" screen.
> 
> I detest fluctuating brightness, and I don't use dynamic iris features for the same reason. I typically notice when things aren't consistent when I'm viewing and it bugs me.


One of the major consumer electronic companies (Phillips?) has a projector that can sit on a piece of furniture like a low shelf and project onto the wall immediately behind it, which is what the original poster hoped to do. But it's not cheap and the image quality is terrible.


----------



## sooly1

I believe the Hecto Laser projector is ultra short throw. Maybe worth a google.


----------



## AV_Integrated

I think Sony has a laser projector which is 4K and likely runs $40,000+... Likely great quality. 

The Runco is probably a good deal cheaper and is ultra-short throw and likely looks halfway decent. But, all short-throw and ultra-short throw gives up a bit of image quality, and care must be taken to use a very flat screen surface with excellent diffusion to get an even image.

Apparently not much cheaper...
http://www.projectorcentral.com/Runco-LightStyle_LS-100d.htm

Ridiculous.

Oh, and it can only do about a 100" diagonal.


----------



## Seegs108

AV_Integrated said:


> I think Sony has a laser projector which is 4K and likely runs $40,000+... Likely great quality.
> 
> The Runco is probably a good deal cheaper and is ultra-short throw and likely looks halfway decent. But, all short-throw and ultra-short throw gives up a bit of image quality, and care must be taken to use a very flat screen surface with excellent diffusion to get an even image.
> 
> Apparently not much cheaper...
> http://www.projectorcentral.com/Runco-LightStyle_LS-100d.htm
> 
> Ridiculous.
> 
> Oh, and it can only do about a 100" diagonal.



I have one. It can do an image much larger than 100" diagonal if you want it to. The numbers Runco posts are for up against the wall. Place it back just a couple inches more and you go MUCH larger. There are three modes where you can boost image brightness dramatically. They are "Brilliant Color"-like modes, though you don't see the huge color shifts normally associated with BC on cheaper projectors. Also, contrast performance is FAR higher than any sub $5000 DLP projector. Contrast performance is class leading and about as good as it gets in the DLP world. The unit uses the .95" DarkChip 4 DMD. PQ is as good as the Runco Q750i I had previously. You may laugh at the price, but it's performance compared to other ultra short throw projectors is orders of magnitude better and competes with "regular" throw single chip DLP projectors costing $10,000+ and I think I'm qualified to make that statement seeing how I've owned almost all of them.


----------



## manikandan

I got this projector couple of days ago. I spent hours and finally came up with a decent DIY 104" screen. I am really happy with the projector.

The information I got from here really helped with my setup.
I have one issue which I am unable to resolve. I have my Windows 8 PC with nVidia GT620 connected to my Denon 3808CI receiver on the 2nd display (HDMI) and the receiver output is connected to the PJ. 
No matter what I do, the PC wouldn't detect the 2nd display Denon/PJ. I had a LG TV connected earlier and had no issues with that. 

Am I doing something wrong? How do you guys have your PC display connected to the PJ? Do I need to connect the PC output directly to the projector for the PC to detect the HDMI display?

I would really appreciate any help. I really want to be able to play movies via the PC+Denon3808CI+PJ setup. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## bluer101

manikandan said:


> I got this projector couple of days ago. I spent hours and finally came up with a decent DIY 104" screen. I am really happy with the projector.
> 
> The information I got from here really helped with my setup.
> I have one issue which I am unable to resolve. I have my Windows 8 PC with nVidia GT620 connected to my Denon 3808CI receiver on the 2nd display (HDMI) and the receiver output is connected to the PJ.
> No matter what I do, the PC wouldn't detect the 2nd display Denon/PJ. I had a LG TV connected earlier and had no issues with that.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong? How do you guys have your PC display connected to the PJ? Do I need to connect the PC output directly to the projector for the PC to detect the HDMI display?
> 
> I would really appreciate any help. I really want to be able to play movies via the PC+Denon3808CI+PJ setup.
> Thanks in advance!


I would try that first to see if the AVR is the issue.


----------



## lemonslush

Still need to finish cleaning up the wires in my av shelves, ordered shorter cables for the projector in the ceiling and the subs are not in place so I have a empty 18" box, my currently 15" sub and the other 18" box is hiding in the corner. 
Overall I was blown away with the clarity of the projector especially for 699 bucks. I havent watched a full movie on it yet, played some video games for a few minutes and both looked fantastic. Pictures are not very great, the rooms super dark with two black walls and two grey walls and I was to lazy to take out the nikon. I did all the work myself (aside from a few minutes of help from a friend picking up the screen and pulling the wires that I fished out for me) in under a week. I bought the projector on a Sunday and finished the room on a a friday. Painted walls and trim, removed existing tv and mount, built shelving, stained them, installed them. Moved my 4 block speaker terminal up, installed another 5 block terminal, and two HDMI wall plugs, ran all the wires for 5 speakers on the other side of the room (f,r,c,2 subs), moved and remounted my front high's, setup and installed the screen, built a bracket in the attic to hold the projector on and mounted that. Manged to get it relatively center on the screen and the correct distance (11'.4'') away. Installed the wiring for the power box in the ceiling and had my dad do the actual wiring ( not afraid to run the wires, didn't feel comfortable doing the splicing into an existing line). Tried to setup my speakers, still on the fence about the pioneer sc-71. I have to turn it up to -0 to get what I would consider normal listening volume. It might be going back soon. Once my subs arive and are in place I will probably build a stand for the center channel to match. The ikea coffee table works for now but I am not in love with it.


----------



## jb99p

manikandan said:


> I got this projector couple of days ago. I spent hours and finally came up with a decent DIY 104" screen. I am really happy with the projector.
> 
> The information I got from here really helped with my setup.
> I have one issue which I am unable to resolve. I have my Windows 8 PC with nVidia GT620 connected to my Denon 3808CI receiver on the 2nd display (HDMI) and the receiver output is connected to the PJ.
> No matter what I do, the PC wouldn't detect the 2nd display Denon/PJ. I had a LG TV connected earlier and had no issues with that.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong? How do you guys have your PC display connected to the PJ? Do I need to connect the PC output directly to the projector for the PC to detect the HDMI display?
> 
> I would really appreciate any help. I really want to be able to play movies via the PC+Denon3808CI+PJ setup.
> Thanks in advance!


My setup is PC->AVR->HDMI Splitter->Projector.No issues with the PC detecting the projector. I am running Windows 7 on theHTPC though.


----------



## manikandan

bluer101 said:


> I would try that first to see if the AVR is the issue.





jb99p said:


> My setup is PC->AVR->HDMI Splitter->Projector.No issues with the PC detecting the projector. I am running Windows 7 on theHTPC though.


I tried connecting the PC directly to the AVR and still no signal.
It works fine with my LG TV connected to AVR. 

Wonder why PC is not detecting Denon AVR/PJ as a display..


----------



## HDTVChallenged

manikandan said:


> I tried connecting the PC directly to the AVR and still no signal.
> It works fine with my LG TV connected to AVR.
> 
> Wonder why PC is not detecting Denon AVR/PJ as a display..


The Denon has been known to have HDMI handshake issues in the past ... I'm not liking the sound of this. Try running the cable directly from the PC to the PJ ...


----------



## manikandan

HDTVChallenged said:


> The Denon has been known to have HDMI handshake issues in the past ... I'm not liking the sound of this. Try running the cable directly from the PC to the PJ ...


That's what I am going to try next. I need a longer cable or move the PC near the projector to test it. I will try it sometime today and update/
Thank you!


----------



## Auric

@lemonslush

I think you CR/Enter Key on your Keyboard is broken

Greetings Auric


----------



## Daniel Chaves

niccolo said:


> One of the major consumer electronic companies (Phillips?) has a projector that can sit on a piece of furniture like a low shelf and project onto the wall immediately behind it, which is what the original poster hoped to do. But it's not cheap and the image quality is terrible.


The company you are thinking of is Sony and it can throw a 151" image from less than 18" from the wall but last I checked it had like a $45,000.00 usd price tag lol...


----------



## JonnyVee

manikandan said:


> That's what I am going to try next. I need a longer cable or move the PC near the projector to test it. I will try it sometime today and update/
> Thank you!


I'm connected to win 7 HTPC w/AMD 7870 > Yamaha AVR > 3 or 6 foot hdmi > Darbee Darblet > 20 -foot HDMI > HDMI signal booster > 10-foot HDMI > W1070

How long is the HDMI run? You'll want to rule out both the hdmi signal from a long run and the AVR. 

I would try HDMI direct from PC to W1070 at different lengths first. Then depending on the results, add the AVR back into the mix. You might need a HDMI signal booster. You could also try the other input on the BenQ.


----------



## bluer101

lemonslush said:


> Still need to finish cleaning up the wires in my av shelves, ordered shorter cables for the projector in the ceiling and the subs are not in place so I have a empty 18" box, my currently 15" sub and the other 18" box is hiding in the corner.
> Overall I was blown away with the clarity of the projector especially for 699 bucks. I havent watched a full movie on it yet, played some video games for a few minutes and both looked fantastic. Pictures are not very great, the rooms super dark with two black walls and two grey walls and I was to lazy to take out the nikon. I did all the work myself (aside from a few minutes of help from a friend picking up the screen and pulling the wires that I fished out for me) in under a week. I bought the projector on a Sunday and finished the room on a a friday. Painted walls and trim, removed existing tv and mount, built shelving, stained them, installed them. Moved my 4 block speaker terminal up, installed another 5 block terminal, and two HDMI wall plugs, ran all the wires for 5 speakers on the other side of the room (f,r,c,2 subs), moved and remounted my front high's, setup and installed the screen, built a bracket in the attic to hold the projector on and mounted that. Manged to get it relatively center on the screen and the correct distance (11'.4'') away. Installed the wiring for the power box in the ceiling and had my dad do the actual wiring ( not afraid to run the wires, didn't feel comfortable doing the splicing into an existing line). Tried to setup my speakers, still on the fence about the pioneer sc-71. I have to turn it up to -0 to get what I would consider normal listening volume. It might be going back soon. Once my subs arive and are in place I will probably build a stand for the center channel to match. The ikea coffee table works for now but I am not in love with it.


Is that a Marty Cube? 

I think my next project is 2 Marty's with the iNuke since SI is taking orders. I got my Oppo 103d and still happy with my Infinity speakers (90's reference speakers).


----------



## lemonslush

bluer101 said:


> Is that a Marty Cube?
> 
> I think my next project is 2 Marty's with the iNuke since SI is taking orders. I got my Oppo 103d and still happy with my Infinity speakers (90's reference speakers).


Yea I still have not received my subs for the Martycubes, the inuke3000dsp is running my 15" ported sub at the moment. The fan on that inuke is damn loud about 60db's half across my room. I will be swapping the fan out tonight.


----------



## zchrisz

well, i ordered this guy from newegg friday, it arrived yesterday, a temporary setup projecting a 100" screen on a killz primered wall and the picture is amazing, using the built in speaker (i do not have the audio equipment setup) was okay for a built in...

couple things and i've seen this pop up in the thread.

newegg ships the projector in the benq manufacture box, i wasn't happy about that but it was undamaged.

the cd that i received with the manual appears to be blank...

the box says firmware 1.07 but has 1.08 installed.

lamp hours were 0

i put about 5 on it.

i tested a piece of blackout cloth (the smooth side) and it looked just like the primered wall. not sure what i will do for a screen yet, but it will be diy.


----------



## manikandan

JonnyVee said:


> I'm connected to win 7 HTPC w/AMD 7870 > Yamaha AVR > 3 or 6 foot hdmi > Darbee Darblet > 20 -foot HDMI > HDMI signal booster > 10-foot HDMI > W1070
> 
> How long is the HDMI run? You'll want to rule out both the hdmi signal from a long run and the AVR.
> 
> I would try HDMI direct from PC to W1070 at different lengths first. Then depending on the results, add the AVR back into the mix. You might need a HDMI signal booster. You could also try the other input on the BenQ.


The cable to between AVR and W1070 is 25ft and I have no issues feeding signal to the PJ via AVR. 

The PC to AVR is on a 10ft cable. It works fine when I connect the PC directly to the AVR even with longer cables. I have to find a way to run a separate audio cable PC > AVR if my PC won't detect AVR. I can't figure out what the issue is.


----------



## Adult Beverage

manikandan said:


> The cable to between AVR and W1070 is 25ft and I have no issues feeding signal to the PJ via AVR.
> 
> The PC to AVR is on a 10ft cable. It works fine when I connect the PC directly to the AVR even with longer cables. I have to find a way to run a separate audio cable PC > AVR if my PC won't detect AVR. I can't figure out what the issue is.


You may want to start asking questions in the owners thread for your Denon. Seems like there were some very helpful sources for Denon (batpig and jdsmoothie) over there. May be a setting on the Denon.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-receivers-amps-processors/860539-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread.html


----------



## bluer101

zchrisz said:


> well, i ordered this guy from newegg friday, it arrived yesterday, a temporary setup projecting a 100" screen on a killz primered wall and the picture is amazing, using the built in speaker (i do not have the audio equipment setup) was okay for a built in...
> 
> couple things and i've seen this pop up in the thread.
> 
> newegg ships the projector in the benq manufacture box, i wasn't happy about that but it was undamaged.
> 
> the cd that i received with the manual appears to be blank...
> 
> the box says firmware 1.07 but has 1.08 installed.
> 
> lamp hours were 0
> 
> i put about 5 on it.
> 
> i tested a piece of blackout cloth (the smooth side) and it looked just like the primered wall. not sure what i will do for a screen yet, but it will be diy.


Yep, my first unit was shipped from Best Buy in factory box. Then I shipped it back to Benq in the same box. They shipped me out a brand new unit from then in retail box. 

I never checked the CD as the full manual is online. 

What is the manufacture date, they might have upgraded before shipping out. Was everything sealed and the box flaps still tight?


----------



## crazyhog

JonnyVee said:


> I'm connected to win 7 HTPC w/AMD 7870 > Yamaha AVR > 3 or 6 foot hdmi > Darbee Darblet > 20 -foot HDMI > HDMI signal booster > 10-foot HDMI > W1070
> 
> 
> 
> How long is the HDMI run? You'll want to rule out both the hdmi signal from a long run and the AVR.
> 
> 
> 
> I would try HDMI direct from PC to W1070 at different lengths first. Then depending on the results, add the AVR back into the mix. You might need a HDMI signal booster. You could also try the other input on the BenQ.



Hi Jon, planning to buy Darbee to pair with my 1070? hows the improvement and is it a MUST BUY? and have u tried Splash Pro, if yes, do they equally produce same PQ with Darbee or not?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kreeturez

zchrisz said:


> newegg ships the projector in the benq manufacture box, i wasn't happy about that but it was undamaged.
> 
> the cd that i received with the manual appears to be blank...
> 
> the box says firmware 1.07 but has 1.08 installed.
> 
> lamp hours were 0
> 
> i put about 5 on it.
> 
> i tested a piece of blackout cloth (the smooth side) and it looked just like the primered wall. not sure what i will do for a screen yet, but it will be diy.



The 'revision' specified on the box is actually the hardware revision - 01-107 is the latest build of the actual hardware; which includes things like the new backlit remote, improved HDMI ports, etc. 
There's no indication of the firmware version on the box itself. 

So, other than the dodgy CD, it sounds like you got a brand new, up-to-date package. Nice.


----------



## manikandan

Adult Beverage said:


> You may want to start asking questions in the owners thread for your Denon. Seems like there were some very helpful sources for Denon (batpig and jdsmoothie) over there. May be a setting on the Denon.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-receivers-amps-processors/860539-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread.html


Right. My issue has nothing to do with the PJ. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## zchrisz

bluer101 said:


> Yep, my first unit was shipped from Best Buy in factory box. Then I shipped it back to Benq in the same box. They shipped me out a brand new unit from then in retail box.
> 
> I never checked the CD as the full manual is online.
> 
> What is the manufacture date, they might have upgraded before shipping out. Was everything sealed and the box flaps still tight?


yes, everything was sealed tight, it does have the back lit remote


----------



## Bachelor

I'm having a preset issue. It's fine when feeding regular 1080p content (60hz/24hz) and recalls the preset I've dialed in, but when it receives a 3d frame packing source, it recalls to the standard 3d preset and not to the preset that I've dialed in. I have to manually change the preset everytime I watch a 3d movie. I have firmware 1.08 installed.

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## kreeturez

Bachelor said:


> I'm having a preset issue. It's fine when feeding regular 1080p content (60hz/24hz) and recalls the preset I've dialed in, but when it receives a 3d frame packing source, it recalls to the standard 3d preset and not to the preset that I've dialed in. I have to manually change the preset everytime I watch a 3d movie. I have firmware 1.08 installed.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?



Same here.

I've just done my calibration on the default 3D preset, which is what gets selected by default when entering 3D Framepacked mode. I keep the other available (User) preset (which I've lowered the gamma on) for daytime viewing.


----------



## lemonslush

I wanted to make sure I was not missing something on the w1070. Turning on eco mode, I went into setup and selected ecosmart. Anything else I need to do? pushing the eco button on the remote seemed to not do anything.


----------



## bluer101

lemonslush said:


> I wanted to make sure I was not missing something on the w1070. Turning on eco mode, I went into setup and selected ecosmart. Anything else I need to do? pushing the eco button on the remote seemed to not do anything.


Eco blank button makes the screen go black if you are going away from the screen for a few minutes. 

Smart Eco is great for 3D but I find the active dimming on 2D to annoying. I run mine in 2D in just Eco. Plenty bright and low fan noise.


----------



## JonnyVee

crazyhog said:


> Hi Jon, planning to buy Darbee to pair with my 1070? hows the improvement and is it a MUST BUY? and have u tried Splash Pro, if yes, do they equally produce same PQ with Darbee or not?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Darbee as a MUST buy is a tough one to answer. I love what it does. To me, it gives the image more depth and detail. I call it artificial 4K. 

But my wife doesn't see a difference. And if you check out the Darbee thread, you get the odd buyer that has the same reaction. 

At the end of the day, the improvement is exactly what the Darbee website shows. Whether or not it's worth the added expense will vary person to person. 

Splash Pro - didn't like it. I'm using XBMC with mpc-hd (as an external player), madvr, and sometimes, SVP.


----------



## CheYC

Darbee with a projector is as close to a must buy as there is IMO. I added one to my 1070 a few months ago and love it. You don't really notice it improves the picture until you turn it off, and then you're like, oh wow...


----------



## crazyhog

JonnyVee said:


> Darbee as a MUST buy is a tough one to answer. I love what it does. To me, it gives the image more depth and detail. I call it artificial 4K.
> 
> 
> 
> But my wife doesn't see a difference. And if you check out the Darbee thread, you get the odd buyer that has the same reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day, the improvement is exactly what the Darbee website shows. Whether or not it's worth the added expense will vary person to person.
> 
> 
> 
> Splash Pro - didn't like it. I'm using XBMC with mpc-hd (as an external player), madvr, and sometimes, SVP.






CheYC said:


> Darbee with a projector is as close to a must buy as there is IMO. I added one to my 1070 a few months ago and love it. You don't really notice it improves the picture until you turn it off, and then you're like, oh wow...




thanks guys. im using NMT + mkv files and im wondering which route , OPPO 103D or stand alone Darbee? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Adult Beverage

CheYC said:


> Darbee with a projector is as close to a must buy as there is IMO. I added one to my 1070 a few months ago and love it. You don't really notice it improves the picture until you turn it off, and then you're like, oh wow...


This is a good example of how our eyes and brains adjust to what we are seeing. If it is something you get used to quickly, and no longer notice the benefit, is the cost justified? It becomes personal at that point. Non-enthusiasts vs. those that want to see. This stuff is supposed to make us happy.


----------



## kkpro

crazyhog said:


> thanks guys. im using NMT + mkv files and im wondering which route , OPPO 103D or stand alone Darbee?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 If you don't already have a good blu-ray player, I would say go with the Oppo 103D. You can run other sources, like a cable or satellite box, through it and the processing can clean up the source. If you already have a 103, then look into used ones that are in the classifieds.


----------



## rwestley

kkpro said:


> If you don't already have a good blu-ray player, I would say go with the Oppo 103D. You can run other sources, like a cable or satellite box, through it and the processing can clean up the source. If you already have a 103, then look into used ones that are in the classifieds.


Can't agree more. The 103D is a great player that will last a long time.


----------



## Movie78

If your AV Receiver has QDEO 

Is it neccessary to buy DARBEE?

I have been thinking of buy one,but the is no good video reviews out there to justify a $300 purchase.


----------



## JoeBoy73

Movie78 said:


> If your AV Receiver has QDEO
> 
> Is it neccessary to buy DARBEE?
> 
> I have been thinking of buy one,but the is no good video reviews out there to justify a $300 purchase.


I have the darbee with my PJ and I love it. To me...it really makes a difference. When I turn it off the picture doesn't look the same...not bad. The darbee just enhances the picture.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

JoeBoy73 said:


> I have the darbee with my PJ and I love it. To me...it really makes a difference. When I turn it off the picture doesn't look the same...not bad. The darbee just enhances the picture.


agreed, my darbee unit to me is like night and day, currently mine is set at 60% but it just makes the picture so striking and stunning.


----------



## bluer101

I like the Darbee in my Oppo. The only thing is you really need to adjust it on the fly for what you are watching. I normally leave it on around 40. But some movies I go up to 60 and some down to 20. Some films that have grain really look worse with it turned up.


----------



## bighvy76

So what exactly is darbee?


----------



## shiseido

one doubt, because ive bought one 1070 in amazon.de but still didnt receive it. ive had a mits hc5500 (super sharpness!!) and some epson tw3500 (2 of this) and tw6000, bad convergence, bad sharpness...is the benq simmilar in sharpness, with the mits??


----------



## bluer101

bighvy76 said:


> So what exactly is darbee?


http://darbeevision.com

Most of us have bought the Oppo 103d bluray player. The d in the model stands for Darbee.


----------



## crazyhog

i think Darbee plus PJ (1070) is a match in heaven, so il need one. . hopefully a xmas gift to myself








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bighvy76

bluer101 said:


> http://darbeevision.com
> 
> Most of us have bought the Oppo 103d bluray player. The d in the model stands for Darbee.


I run everything thru my ps3 and it looks good . Would a stand alone bluray be any better? How about 3d


----------



## AV_Integrated

bighvy76 said:


> I run everything thru my ps3 and it looks good . Would a stand alone bluray be any better? How about 3d


Blu-ray content is already 1080p. There are those who say that Darbee enhances the image, but this is a discussion and process that can run through the existing thread about the Darbee products.

I would expect that most people have NOT bought a Darbee, or the $500+ Oppo Blu-ray players, but are using our PS3's, and cheaper BD players and other sources to play back our content. The argument for how much the Darbee products enhance an image is certainly open for debate. It is also your choice to make. When it comes to the projector itself, you should focus on getting the best settings you can for that projector, then worry about external enhancements later on. I would personally think that if you want to spend $500+ to get a better image, then perhaps getting a projector which has far better black levels and ensuring your room is as good as it possibly can be would be as good, or better, of a way to enhance the image.

I really enjoy my W1070, but it will be interesting to compare it to the Sony HW40ES when that projector arrives in a couple of weeks.

What do you feel you are missing from 3D or Blu-ray which would require enhancements? I find that 3D when using the Estar glasses is excellent. My Sainsonic glasses are good, but definitely allow some red-flash to show through. So, make sure you use good 3D glasses with 3D content.


----------



## sayanythingrock

FYI for anyone who cares. I got my $50 difference filing for price protection. Cant believe i made out 699.00 w/ free projector mount. shipped. no tax

Loving this projector


----------



## CheYC

bighvy76 said:


> I run everything thru my ps3 and it looks good . Would a stand alone bluray be any better? How about 3d


I've read from several people that the PS3 doesn't deliver 3D as aggressive as some standalone players, especially in pop-out, however, I've never tested this myself.


----------



## dr bass

CheYC said:


> I've read from several people that the PS3 doesn't deliver 3D as aggressive as some standalone players, especially in pop-out, however, I've never tested this myself.


What blu ray players compare more favorably for 3D?


----------



## sethsez

I recently bought this during the $700 sale on Amazon, and have had it for almost two weeks. It was manufactured in March and is on the latest firmware. Today, while watching The Hobbit in 3D (so the lamp was on normal mode), the fan started making a grinding sound, and it's been doing it off and on ever since, even on eco. Naturally I'm getting a replacement with Amazon, but it's a bit of a shame since it sounded like the fan problem was mostly taken care of. Hopefully I got one of the rare lemons still remaining out there and the next one will fix the issue, as other than that it's been amazing.


----------



## kreeturez

sethsez said:


> Today, while watching The Hobbit in 3D (so the lamp was on normal mode), the fan started making a grinding sound, and it's been doing it off and on ever since, even on eco. Naturally I'm getting a replacement with Amazon, but it's a bit of a shame since it sounded like the fan problem was mostly taken care of. Hopefully I got one of the rare lemons still remaining out there and the next one will fix the issue, as other than that it's been amazing.



Sorry to hear that, sethsez. Indeed this once-common problem barely gets reported on new (non-refurbished) models anymore (despite what appear to be better sales-figures than ever - judging by Amazon's top-10); so hopefully you're right and it is, indeed rare nowadays. 

One thing that happened to me on my old unit (which did fan-rattle); was at one point, the white plastic lamp cover came a bit loose and started vibrating, making a louder noise than usual. I re-seated it (while the projector was running - I didn't need to open anything) and then tightened the screw on the side and it was back to being quieter immediately. Double check that's not the situation you're facing.
But yeah, Amazon will do an exchange to a brand new unit and you should be sorted in either case.


----------



## shiseido

ive received today my w1070 and i have one problem, making the test pattern it seems my old epsons, the panel has bad convergence, i have 2 pixel lines of dark blue (one in each side of the white) and also some green! is this usual in this pj (my former mitsubishi hc5500 was perfect, just white pixel lines but the epsons were awfull!) or i have one with very bad convergence problems and i need to exchange it for another one?
ps i just see rainbows with the test pattern, until now....


----------



## sethsez

kreeturez said:


> Sorry to hear that, sethsez. Indeed this once-common problem barely gets reported on new (non-refurbished) models anymore (despite what appear to be better sales-figures than ever - judging by Amazon's top-10); so hopefully you're right and it is, indeed rare nowadays.
> 
> One thing that happened to me on my old unit (which did fan-rattle); was at one point, the white plastic lamp cover came a bit loose and started vibrating, making a louder noise than usual. I re-seated it (while the projector was running - I didn't need to open anything) and then tightened the screw on the side and it was back to being quieter immediately. Double check that's not the situation you're facing.
> But yeah, Amazon will do an exchange to a brand new unit and you should be sorted in either case.


Thanks for the advice. 

Normally I like DIY solutions to issues like this, but as long as I can take advantage of Amazon cross-shipping a brand new unit I might as well take advantage of it. Given that it's been less than two weeks, I'd rather be safe than sorry on this one (I've waited on returning items in the past with an "I can live with this" attitude only to regret it later). The replacement is arriving tomorrow, and I imagine it'll work just fine.


----------



## Boomassiv

Ugh short power cords lol. So ready for my screen to get in so I can really see what this thing can do.


----------



## hotjt133

AV_Integrated said:


> I would expect that most people have NOT bought a Darbee, or the $500+ Oppo Blu-ray players, but are using our PS3's, and cheaper BD players and other sources to play back our content. The argument for how much the Darbee products enhance an image is certainly open for debate. It is also your choice to make. When it comes to the projector itself, you should focus on getting the best settings you can for that projector, then worry about external enhancements later on.


I have the same thinking, probably that's the reason I still haven't used any Oppo or Darbee so far. And I'm always using HTPC. The PC can have many tweaks but often times it can get overcooked and become worse... So now I'm just use stock settings.

Now I'm thinking this way, the room and environment is fixed, and will be difficult or costly to change. I don't mind the $600 cost of a 103D. Improving room is a lot more expensive and time consuming. What if I keep it as it (meaning a white lounge room), can I expect great image quality (color or sharpness wise) improvement from stock HTPC video card to 103D? I wish I could retire that PC but there is no sign that Oppo will one day support rmvb, and I watch a lot rmvb contents.


----------



## bluer101

hotjt133 said:


> I have the same thinking, probably that's the reason I still haven't used any Oppo or Darbee so far. And I'm always using HTPC. The PC can have many tweaks but often times it can get overcooked and become worse... So now I'm just use stock settings.
> 
> Now I'm thinking this way, the room and environment is fixed, and will be difficult or costly to change. I don't mind the $600 cost of a 103D. Improving room is a lot more expensive and time consuming. What if I keep it as it (meaning a white lounge room), can I expect great image quality (color or sharpness wise) improvement from stock HTPC video card to 103D? I wish I could retire that PC but there is no sign that Oppo will one day support rmvb, and I watch a lot rmvb contents.



I was the same way for a long while, till my $100 sony to a crap. I decided that since the Darbee would benefit the PJ and I needed a new blu ray for me it was a win win. I have to say that I'm really happy with the Oppo in build and overall quality. You can see a small noticeable difference. The other nice thing is feeding my cable through the Oppo. Also with dual HDMIout I'm feeding the PJ direct out of hdmi 1 and sound out of hdmi 2. I have an older Denon avr and now I can take advantage of the LPCM for master audio now. Before it would work but the avr cannot pass 3D so I never used the hdmi audio, just optical. 

So for me there were many positives. Also it's nice knowing I can have the best picture possible with or without Darbee on.


----------



## shiseido

shiseido said:


> ive received today my w1070 and i have one problem, making the test pattern it seems my old epsons, the panel has bad convergence (geometry??), i have 2 pixel lines of dark blue (one in each side of the white) and also some green! is this usual in this pj (my former mitsubishi hc5500 was perfect, just white pixel lines but the epsons were awfull!) or i have one with very bad convergence problems and i need to exchange it for another one?
> ps i just see rainbows with the test pattern, until now....


can anyone help me to know if this is normal in this benq or i have a defective one??


----------



## bluer101

Have a quick question. Yesterday for trial purposes I decided after always playing 360 set on 1080p to change to 720p. Is it me or does it look better and perform better? Could anyone comment in this. Should I keep it at 720 or go back to 1080?


----------



## mike mcdaniel

Cant believe I missed the deal Newegg had..... Dang


----------



## chmorgan

mike mcdaniel said:


> Cant believe I missed the deal Newegg had..... Dang


I probably don't want to know, but what was the deal?


----------



## Kenshiro 26

Does this projector go on sale regularly at Newegg, Amazon?

I saw last week it was $700, but this week it's back up to $800.


----------



## chmorgan

A couple of weeks ago, it was $699 on Amazon. I missed out on that one as well.


----------



## sethsez

sethsez said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Normally I like DIY solutions to issues like this, but as long as I can take advantage of Amazon cross-shipping a brand new unit I might as well take advantage of it. Given that it's been less than two weeks, I'd rather be safe than sorry on this one (I've waited on returning items in the past with an "I can live with this" attitude only to regret it later). The replacement is arriving tomorrow, and I imagine it'll work just fine.


Just following up on this, I got the replacement unit, aaaaand... loud, grinding fan almost immediately accompanied by the lamp failing to strike. Far, FAR worse than my first one.

Needless to say, I've got a third replacement coming. I don't know if they're getting beaten up in shipping or what, but I'm having the worst luck right now. It's sad because I love this projector otherwise, and I bought it due to reports that issues like these were mostly resolved. I'm sure it's working fine for most people, it's just frustrating to get two lemons in a row. Hoping the third time's the charm here!


----------



## Scott Mantooth

Just finished running my 35' HDMI cable, only to have the connector break on me after running it through conduit along the side of the room. All of that work for nothing...ha ha. I guess I should have known better than using a 7 year old cable. I had to order a new HDMI cable through Amazon and I did the one day shipping to get it here by tomorrow. Got to love Amazon for that.


----------



## eric3316

Kenshiro 26 said:


> Does this projector go on sale regularly at Newegg, Amazon?
> 
> I saw last week it was $700, but this week it's back up to $800.


Here is the best deal currently, $689. Never bought from this company but supposedly they are legit. 

http://www.ncixus.com/products/?usa...77677&vpn=W1070&manufacture=BenQ&promoid=1286


----------



## TaranScorp

What is the farthest away can the BenQ W1070 be from a 120" screen and still maintain a high quality image? 

Thanks


----------



## niccolo

TaranScorp said:


> What is the farthest away can the BenQ W1070 be from a 120" screen and still maintain a high quality image?
> 
> Thanks


While brightness decreases with distance, contrast increases, and theoretically so do lens-dependent attributes (though this projector doesn't focus quite as well at maximum distance). So the short answer is anywhere you can project an image will be high quality.


----------



## agent8

I just started researching projectors and I swear, this thing seems like the holy grail of projectors! Lol. If i mount it above my couch on a standard height ceiling, will I hear the fan? I know the bulbs have some crazy high hour rating but can someone tell me how long they last in real world scenarios? Coming from a 65 inch viera plasma, am I going to want to punch the picture quality in the mouth sitting 11 feet away at 100 inches in a dark room? Thanks for any answers!


----------



## TaranScorp

Thanks niccolo,
One more question that is important to me.
I had my 37" LCD Vizio stolen so I did some research and bought a 51" Samsung plasma. 
I then decided I wanted a bigger screen and Samsung has a 64" plasma that I can't afford and someone on this forum suggested
a Projector for bigger screen size and I have been reading on projectors for days now and want one with a 120" screen, 
sure beats a 64  Here's the rub, I have been collecting DVD movies for six years now and almost have 2000 movies which I'm not going to get rid of. I calibrated mt Vizio LCD and I thought my DVD's looked really good and then on the plasma they looked even better.
I output the DVD's from a Tioshiba upconverting DVD player at 1920 x1080 24p to my Samsung plasma which has a option which is "cinema smooth" which I leave on and my picture looks fantastic and smooth motion  Some people think I'm playing HD movies they look so good. My question is with the projector am I going to be able to obtain the same results with my dvd's on a 120" screen?


----------



## Nicktx27

TaranScorp said:


> Thanks niccolo,
> One more question that is important to me.
> I had my 37" LCD Vizio stolen so I did some research and bought a 51" Samsung plasma.
> I then decided I wanted a bigger screen and Samsung has a 64" plasma that I can't afford and someone on this forum suggested
> a Projector for bigger screen size and I have been reading on projectors for days now and want one with a 120" screen,
> sure beats a 64  Here's the rub, I have been collecting DVD movies for six years now and almost have 2000 movies which I'm not going to get rid of. I calibrated mt Vizio LCD and I thought my DVD's looked really good and then on the plasma they looked even better.
> I output the DVD's from a Tioshiba upconverting DVD player at 1920 x1080 24p to my Samsung plasma which has a option which is "cinema smooth" which I leave on and my picture looks fantastic and smooth motion  Some people think I'm playing HD movies they look so good. My question is with the projector am I going to be able to obtain the same results with my dvd's on a 120" screen?


DVDs will look good, blu-ray better.


----------



## CheYC

agent8 said:


> I just started researching projectors and I swear, this thing seems like the holy grail of projectors! Lol. If i mount it above my couch on a standard height ceiling, will I hear the fan? I know the bulbs have some crazy high hour rating but can someone tell me how long they last in real world scenarios? Coming from a 65 inch viera plasma, am I going to want to punch the picture quality in the mouth sitting 11 feet away at 100 inches in a dark room? Thanks for any answers!


I have mine mounted right above my head at the MLP, and at the volumes I listen at, typically between -20 and -15, I hardly ever notice it unless it's during a really quiet scene, 95% of the time I never notice the fan noise, and I exclusively use Smart Eco mode. Mine's been going strong at about 750 hours right now, I think some people on here have claimed up to 3000 hours or so. I'm not familiar with the viera line of plasmas, but coming from my Panny plasma I definitely noticed a decrease in black level, outside of that though, the picture quality if phenomenal. I sit about 10 feet from a 110" and absolutely love it.


----------



## bluer101

CheYC said:


> I have mine mounted right above my head at the MLP, and at the volumes I listen at, typically between -20 and -15, I hardly ever notice it unless it's during a really quiet scene, 95% of the time I never notice the fan noise, and I exclusively use Smart Eco mode. Mine's been going strong at about 750 hours right now, I think some people on here have claimed up to 3000 hours or so. I'm not familiar with the viera line of plasmas, but coming from my Panny plasma I definitely noticed a decrease in black level, outside of that though, the picture quality if phenomenal. I sit about 10 feet from a 110" and absolutely love it.


I'm the same as you. I can only hear the fan a low dialog scenes. We keep it on Eco unless it's 3d then it's set for smart Eco which helps for dimness. 

We sit 9 feet from screen and the projector is right around 10-11 feet.


----------



## shiseido

why cant i get to choose the user 3? i just can use 1 and 2, the 3 is not working!


----------



## sethsez

shiseido said:


> why cant i get to choose the user 3? i just can use 1 and 2, the 3 is not working!


User 3 is a customizable mode exclusively for 3D.

Also, got my second replacement in, and this one seems perfect! Manufactured last month, it's quiet and looks fantastic. Looks like my bad luck wasn't permanent!


----------



## Johnv6023

I just purchased a house that has a projector setup in the basement. Current projector is a Sony 3lcd aw-15. I picked up the 1070 from the amazon deal last week before getting the keys because I didnt know what kind of condition the sony was in and i didnt want to miss out on the deal. The Sony is projecting on a 106" fixed elite screen. Lighting is completely controlled. The Sony is ceiling mounted about 10 1/2 ft from the screen and seating is about 12 ft away. Ceiling height is only 7' with the drop ceiling installed. There is about 10 inches from ceiling to screen and 18 inches from floor to screen. 

Im currently debating whether I should swap out the Sony for the BenQ. I have had a chance to fire up the Sony and it appears to be in good working order but Ive never had a projector before and I wouldn't know if the picture im looking at is awesome or just average. Im torn, any suggestions? And given the above room dimensions and existing screen size, would the BenQ work well in my current setup? Could it be mounted in the current position of the Sony or would i be better off changing the location? Thanks in advance for any and all advice!


----------



## shiseido

is this usual with your w1070???


----------



## kreeturez

shiseido said:


> is this usual with your w1070???


We've already answered this for you in the other thread you started:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...d-msrp/1608169-dlp-w1070-bad-convergence.html


----------



## niccolo

shiseido said:


> is this usual with your w1070???


This chromatic aberration is normal for this projector. In addition, the projector doesn't seem to be able to focus perfectly across the full screen when mounted at distances other than the shortest possible throws (which is counterintuitive, one would expect it to be the other way around). But in real-world use, the image it throws is excellent. So I think this falls into the category of calibrating one's expectations, not equipment.


----------



## Rew452

niccolo said:


> This chromatic aberration is normal for this projector. In addition, the projector doesn't seem to be able to focus perfectly across the full screen when mounted at distances other than the shortest possible throws (which is counterintuitive, one would expect it to be the other way around). But in real-world use, the image it throws is excellent. So I think this falls into the category of calibrating one's expectations, not equipment.



Well said! +1


----------



## bighvy76

Johnv6023 said:


> I just purchased a house that has a projector setup in the basement. Current projector is a Sony 3lcd aw-15. I picked up the 1070 from the amazon deal last week before getting the keys because I didnt know what kind of condition the sony was in and i didnt want to miss out on the deal. The Sony is projecting on a 106" fixed elite screen. Lighting is completely controlled. The Sony is ceiling mounted about 10 1/2 ft from the screen and seating is about 12 ft away. Ceiling height is only 7' with the drop ceiling installed. There is about 10 inches from ceiling to screen and 18 inches from floor to screen.
> 
> Im currently debating whether I should swap out the Sony for the BenQ. I have had a chance to fire up the Sony and it appears to be in good working order but Ive never had a projector before and I wouldn't know if the picture im looking at is awesome or just average. Im torn, any suggestions? And given the above room dimensions and existing screen size, would the BenQ work well in my current setup? Could it be mounted in the current position of the Sony or would i be better off changing the location? Thanks in advance for any and all advice!


 actually it should work with the current setup. Mine is around 11' back and it projects 120" the projector lens needs to sit around 3" above the viewable part of the screen .


----------



## Arcadia88

Thanks for the info on the chromatic abrasion. I have been wondering about that. I now have 252 hours of operation. 
It took me along time to get the geometry square with the screen and as much focus as possible. I can see all the squares but it's true that the the outer most edges are not as in focus as the center. I assume this is the best the tiny lens can do?
My old benq 8720 had a much bigger lens and I never saw the chromatic abrasion but I did have more trouble focusing the older projector. (I think this was due more to the powered focus that went in tiny steps. I needed smaller steps.)
For those woried about the noise level. Don't. 
I have mine mounted on the ceiling right above my head with an 8 foot ceiling. It's more than acceptable air movement noise. I'll even put it in high altitude mode for more air and louder fans in the hope of extended bulb life. But I'll turn off the high altitude mode when company is over.


----------



## Scott Mantooth

Arcadia88 said:


> Thanks for the info on the chromatic abrasion. I have been wondering about that. I now have 252 hours of operation.
> It took me along time to get the geometry square with the screen and as much focus as possible. I can see all the squares but it's true that the the outer most edges are not as in focus as the center. I assume this is the best the tiny lens can do?
> My old benq 8720 had a much bigger lens and I never saw the chromatic abrasion but I did have more trouble focusing the older projector. (I think this was due more to the powered focus that went in tiny steps. I needed smaller steps.)
> For those woried about the noise level. Don't.
> I have mine mounted on the ceiling right above my head with an 8 foot ceiling. It's more than acceptable air movement noise. I'll even put it in high altitude mode for more air and louder fans in the hope of extended bulb life. But I'll turn off the high altitude mode when company is over.


I noticed that the squares on the bottom of the test pattern are not as large as the other squares in height. No matter how much I move the projector up, or down on the mount they are smaller. Is the test pattern only meant for focus and is it normal for the squares on the bottom row of the pattern to be shorter in height than the rest? All of the rest of the rows are uniform in size.


----------



## Arcadia88

I found it best to use the test pattern just for geometry squaring up the screen. I used the menu and moved it to the center and all 4 corners when doing the focusing. The menu has a grey and colored look that doesn't show that chromatic abrasion color shift in the corners as bad as the white of the test pattern. Made focusing easier.


----------



## niccolo

Scott Mantooth said:


> I noticed that the squares on the bottom of the test pattern are not as large as the other squares in height. No matter how much I move the projector up, or down on the mount they are smaller. Is the test pattern only meant for focus and is it normal for the squares on the bottom row of the pattern to be shorter in height than the rest? All of the rest of the rows are uniform in size.


Yes, it's normal.


----------



## zchrisz

agent8 said:


> I just started researching projectors and I swear, this thing seems like the holy grail of projectors! Lol. If i mount it above my couch on a standard height ceiling, will I hear the fan? I know the bulbs have some crazy high hour rating but can someone tell me how long they last in real world scenarios? Coming from a 65 inch viera plasma, am I going to want to punch the picture quality in the mouth sitting 11 feet away at 100 inches in a dark room? Thanks for any answers!


i had way back when they came out a 56" rear projection DLP, the thing was awesome, had that cinema type picture, i currently have a 50" plasma, and i swear it kicks the DLP's LCD's and LED's right where it hurts. i LOVE my plasma, smooth, excellent black levels. that being said i wanted a DLP back, i'm building a small room in the basement, got the w1070 it's a great projector, and i don't know why everyone complains about the fan, i never hear it and always check to see if it's working and it's mounted above my seating and i don't have any audio equipment in the room, i'm using the built in speaker at the moment.

i'm 11-12 feet away from a 100" it's awesome. again the black levels aren't great, but it's a good picture. i'm happy.


----------



## sethsez

zchrisz said:


> i had way back when they came out a 56" rear projection DLP, the thing was awesome, had that cinema type picture, i currently have a 50" plasma, and i swear it kicks the DLP's LCD's and LED's right where it hurts. i LOVE my plasma, smooth, excellent black levels. that being said i wanted a DLP back, i'm building a small room in the basement, got the w1070 it's a great projector, and i don't know why everyone complains about the fan, i never hear it and always check to see if it's working and it's mounted above my seating and i don't have any audio equipment in the room, i'm using the built in speaker at the moment.
> 
> i'm 11-12 feet away from a 100" it's awesome. again the black levels aren't great, but it's a good picture. i'm happy.


When the fan works right, it's nice and quiet. When it doesn't, believe me, you'll know.


----------



## agent8

If I should have made my own thread, I apologize.
Ok, so after reading almost 10 pages of posts, I think you guys convinced me on this projector. My room is going to be a little tricky because it is not all squared up and I may have a few issues. As you can see, I have 2 front high speakers for my 7.2 system and these can't really be moved so I have to keep my screen centered. I added in red approximately where a 100" screen would be. My first question is, will that glass block wall on the right side be an issue with light coming in from the outside door in the background? My screen can not be fixed since my wife is barely on board with the idea of a projector so it has to retract to the ceiling. Most of the time we will watch at night so not a big deal.









My second issue is that using benq's calculator, of a 100" screen, sitting 13 feet away, it tells me the throw should be from 8'4'' to 10'10". At 10' 6" I have a can light that is in a direct line where the center of the screen will be. What would be the ideal spot to mount the projector? (pros and cons of having to use the zoom or having it close or far?)
If it is best to have it over 10' 6'', will that can light disrupt the projected image? Most of the time the light will be off so not a huge issue. (The center of screen would line up to the right side of the big couch in line with the recessed light in the picture)








Lastly, Almost all of my viewing will be from a htpc via hdmi. I have a few sbs 3d mkv movies and I use XMBC (super awesome by the way!) will those 3d movies work? I was reading on here that it only does a certain refresh rate or something that may have to be changed. I am confused.
Thanks for any help at all, I want to plan this thing out well in advance before I get into complications!


----------



## bori

agent8 said:


> If I should have made my own thread, I apologize.
> Ok, so after reading almost 10 pages of posts, I think you guys convinced me on this projector. My room is going to be a little tricky because it is not all squared up and I may have a few issues. As you can see, I have 2 front high speakers for my 7.2 system and these can't really be moved so I have to keep my screen centered. I added in red approximately where a 100" screen would be. My first question is, will that glass block wall on the right side be an issue with light coming in from the outside door in the background? My screen can not be fixed since my wife is barely on board with the idea of a projector so it has to retract to the ceiling. Most of the time we will watch at night so not a big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second issue is that using benq's calculator, of a 100" screen, sitting 13 feet away, it tells me the throw should be from 8'4'' to 10'10". At 10' 6" I have a can light that is in a direct line where the center of the screen will be. What would be the ideal spot to mount the projector? (pros and cons of having to use the zoom or having it close or far?)
> If it is best to have it over 10' 6'', will that can light disrupt the projected image? Most of the time the light will be off so not a huge issue. (The center of screen would line up to the right side of the big couch in line with the recessed light in the picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, Almost all of my viewing will be from a htpc via hdmi. I have a few sbs 3d mkv movies and I use XMBC (super awesome by the way!) will those 3d movies work? I was reading on here that it only does a certain refresh rate or something that may have to be changed. I am confused.
> Thanks for any help at all, I want to plan this thing out well in advance before I get into complications!


Yes the mkv movies will work just need to manually change projector to 3d.


----------



## niccolo

agent8 said:


> If I should have made my own thread, I apologize.
> Ok, so after reading almost 10 pages of posts, I think you guys convinced me on this projector. My room is going to be a little tricky because it is not all squared up and I may have a few issues. As you can see, I have 2 front high speakers for my 7.2 system and these can't really be moved so I have to keep my screen centered. I added in red approximately where a 100" screen would be. My first question is, will that glass block wall on the right side be an issue with light coming in from the outside door in the background? My screen can not be fixed since my wife is barely on board with the idea of a projector so it has to retract to the ceiling. Most of the time we will watch at night so not a big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second issue is that using benq's calculator, of a 100" screen, sitting 13 feet away, it tells me the throw should be from 8'4'' to 10'10". At 10' 6" I have a can light that is in a direct line where the center of the screen will be. What would be the ideal spot to mount the projector? (pros and cons of having to use the zoom or having it close or far?)
> If it is best to have it over 10' 6'', will that can light disrupt the projected image? Most of the time the light will be off so not a huge issue. (The center of screen would line up to the right side of the big couch in line with the recessed light in the picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, Almost all of my viewing will be from a htpc via hdmi. I have a few sbs 3d mkv movies and I use XMBC (super awesome by the way!) will those 3d movies work? I was reading on here that it only does a certain refresh rate or something that may have to be changed. I am confused.
> Thanks for any help at all, I want to plan this thing out well in advance before I get into complications!


This projector focuses best when it's closest to the screen. But then it's more in your peripheral vision, a little brighter, and contrast is a little lower. I have mine the farthest distance from the screen and am quite happy with that placement, even if focus isn't quite as good across the full screen.


----------



## Scottathon

Well, I finally got fed up with my dust blobs and took the sucker apart. The pictures posted around June 1st were a good reference, as was the posted service manual. I made note of which screws were from which part as I was going, and eventually got my way into the DMD chip. I could see the tiny dust particles on it, so I carefully removed them with a cotton swab. 

I carefully re-assembled it, following the service manual again in reverse, and now have something that resembles a projector again.

But alas, it won't power on. When I plug it in, there are no LEDs illuminated, and the faint whine that used to be present whenever the projector was plugged in is no longer there.

Could I have missed something when I put it back together, or is my unit toast?


----------



## sethsez

agent8 said:


> Lastly, Almost all of my viewing will be from a htpc via hdmi. I have a few sbs 3d mkv movies and I use XMBC (super awesome by the way!) will those 3d movies work? I was reading on here that it only does a certain refresh rate or something that may have to be changed. I am confused.


They'll work just fine as long as you set XBMC to match the PC framerate to the video framerate before you start one up.

3D at 1080 maxes out at 24 FPS on this projector, which is perfectly fine for movies, but if you're feeding a 24 FPS video through a 60 FPS connection which is _then_ converted back to 24 FPS you'll get some nasty motion artifacts. Setting XBMC to output the video's native framerate sidesteps this and gives you a nice, clean 24 FPS feed which isn't going through multiple conversions.

You'll also have to manually set the projector to SBS 3D mode every time you start one of those MKVs up, but that shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## Dj_Frost

I received my second w1070 (first one was stolen) and the remote control has changed. I like it much more now.... not sure if it was mentioned or not on here.


----------



## Scottathon

Scottathon said:


> Well, I finally got fed up with my dust blobs and took the sucker apart. The pictures posted around June 1st were a good reference, as was the posted service manual. I made note of which screws were from which part as I was going, and eventually got my way into the DMD chip. I could see the tiny dust particles on it, so I carefully removed them with a cotton swab.
> 
> I carefully re-assembled it, following the service manual again in reverse, and now have something that resembles a projector again.
> 
> But alas, it won't power on. When I plug it in, there are no LEDs illuminated, and the faint whine that used to be present whenever the projector was plugged in is no longer there.
> 
> Could I have missed something when I put it back together, or is my unit toast?


I tried disassembling and reassembling it again. I think I didn't have the top board seated properly on top of the bottom board the first time. It now turns on, and now the the No Source screen is actually free of white spots. I'm a bit surprised it worked. 

My next problem is that HDMI doesn't seem to work anymore. If I can get that sorted out, then I would wholeheartedly recommend cracking one's W1070 open and giving it a cleaning. I've never really taken electronics apart before, but it proved to be quite easy.


----------



## kreeturez

Scottathon said:


> I tried disassembling and reassembling it again. I think I didn't have the top board seated properly on top of the bottom board the first time. It now turns on, and now the the No Source screen is actually free of white spots. I'm a bit surprised it worked.
> 
> My next problem is that HDMI doesn't seem to work anymore. If I can get that sorted out, then I would wholeheartedly recommend cracking one's W1070 open and giving it a cleaning. I've never really taken electronics apart before, but it proved to be quite easy.



Try a 'Reset Settings to Default'?


----------



## Scottathon

I just tried a few different cables and eventually found one it likes. Huzzah!

I can finally watch movies with dark scenes again!

If anyone has any questions about the procedure, I can try to answer, but it was actually quite simple with the service manual nearby as a reference. 

Thank you to everyone that has posted so much valuable information in this thread.


----------



## bori

I a need some good advice from you experts or pics on how to cover or conceal a ceiling mounted projector.


----------



## HDTVChallenged

niccolo said:


> This chromatic aberration is normal for this projector. In addition, the projector doesn't seem to be able to focus perfectly across the full screen when mounted at distances other than the shortest possible throws (which is counterintuitive, one would expect it to be the other way around).


Interesting. Are there any similar "undocumented features" with respect to the lens-shift adjustment?


----------



## niccolo

HDTVChallenged said:


> Interesting. Are there any similar "undocumented features" with respect to the lens-shift adjustment?


I'm not aware of other significant flaws. I was struck recently that a friend's relatively inexpensive, older projector could perfectly focus the grid across the whole screen, because I assumed other cheaper projectors would also require a choice between perfect focus in the middle and perfect focus near the edges, as our Benq does at most throw ranges.

I'm not sure what you mean with the reference to lens shift.


----------



## bori

I know this is not really meant for this thread. But I have read that plenty of people have the ELITE SCREENS. I found this schematic of the RJ45. What pins do I need to use to create a IR extender with an RJ45 cable? Do all I need to connect is the IR pins?


----------



## bori

bori said:


> I know this is not really meant for this thread. But I have read that plenty of people have the ELITE SCREENS. I found this schematic of the RJ45. What pins do I need to use to create a IR extender with an RJ45 cable? Do all I need to connect is the IR pins?


Here is the pic.


----------



## bluer101

agent8 said:


> Cool! I have a budget of right around $1000 for projector, bracket and screen. I know many of you would pay a lot more for a screen but for $200 would you choose a Favi or an Elite Screen?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/FAVI-100-inch...d=1405897519&sr=1-2&keywords=projector+screen
> or
> http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens...d=1405897519&sr=1-1&keywords=projector+screen
> 
> I have had VERY bad luck with tvs breaking right after warranty or having them repaired under warranty. What do you guys think about an extended warranty? I don't know much about Benq but it looks like they have a 3 year warranty which isn't too bad.


I have had the elite electric you posted since January and it's been great. Yes it has some waves and curling edges but for the price it's perfect. The only time I see the waves is if you have a slow panning scene In a movie. I did not want to spend big money when trying out the PJ for the first time. But now I love my front projection setup.


----------



## zchrisz

i'm still working on my room and i'm not sure what to do about a screen yet, currently projecting 100" on killz primer drywall and it looks really good, held blackout cloth up and i can't tell a difference.


----------



## bluer101

bori said:


> I know this is not really meant for this thread. But I have read that plenty of people have the ELITE SCREENS. I found this schematic of the RJ45. What pins do I need to use to create a IR extender with an RJ45 cable? Do all I need to connect is the IR pins?


I messed around with it a while ago. I tried putting a ir receiver into the wall box as it is not there by default. But the holes and diagram are present on the PC board. 

After getting it all soldered in it would not work. After messing with it I was missing a one way resistor on the board to stop the 5 volt flow from the up down buttons. But after messing with it too much the whole PC board was burnt, lol. 

I also played with a standard Ethernet cable with a it receiver. 

Just take a Ethernet cable and cut off one end then per pinout wire the ir to the out and then 5 volt ground and 5 volt positive. 

I can't remember if you need both ir wires or just one or the other. 

I have an extra ir receiver from radio shack that I can play with to show you and take photos.


----------



## bori

bluer101 said:


> I messed around with it a while ago. I tried putting a ir receiver into the wall box as it is not there by default. But the holes and diagram are present on the PC board.
> 
> After getting it all soldered in it would not work. After messing with it I was missing a one way resistor on the board to stop the 5 volt flow from the up down buttons. But after messing with it too much the whole PC board was burnt, lol.
> 
> I also played with a standard Ethernet cable with a it receiver.
> 
> Just take a Ethernet cable and cut off one end then per pinout wire the ir to the out and then 5 volt ground and 5 volt positive.
> 
> I can't remember if you need both ir wires or just one or the other.
> 
> I have an extra ir receiver from radio shack that I can play with to show you and take photos.



If you can please do. That wild be awesome. And that is to create something like this but just using a rj45 cable instead. Correct?

Infrared Receiver Extender Cable for HD DVR STB's *See Product Description for Compatibility* https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002JSDHCY/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_rtsZtb11CS8KBVRD


----------



## bluer101

bori said:


> If you can please do. That wild be awesome. And that is to create something like this but just using a rj45 cable instead. Correct?
> 
> Infrared Receiver Extender Cable for HD DVR STB's *See Product Description for Compatibility* https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002JSDHCY/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_rtsZtb11CS8KBVRD


Simple answer yes like that. 

Elite does make one but it is really short but you can extend it. It's just cheaper to make your own. I think you can even get away without solidering it and using small electric crimp connectors. This way you can make it as long as you wish.

Here is the factory one. It's the wire on the right. You can see the little ir receiver.


----------



## bori

bluer101 said:


> Simple answer yes like that.
> 
> Elite does make one but it is really short but you can extend it. It's just cheaper to make your own. I think you can even get away without solidering it and using small electric crimp connectors. This way you can make it as long as you wish.
> 
> Here is the factory one. It's the wire on the right. You can see the little ir receiver.



So you want have to attach it directly on the ir on the projector screen?


----------



## bluer101

bori said:


> So you want have to attach it directly on the ir on the projector screen?


You can put the ir wire and sensor where you want.


----------



## bori

bluer101 said:


> You can put the ir wire and sensor where you want.


Ok great. Can you please post pics of yours when you are done?


----------



## tsaville

I've been considering the jump to a projector (I currently have a 75" Samsung TV), and this BenQ has gotten my attention for the price and positive reviews. 

My question is about the DLP. I'm one of the unlucky people who saw trailing rainbows on the early generation rear projection DLP TVs (I have no experience with newer ones). Will this be an issue for me on this projector, or has DLP technology improved?


----------



## shiseido

well, ive never had a dlp and i can see rainbows with my w1070, in some music concerts, like adele or star wars movies (with the subtitles) but at least i can stand them, no headaches for now...


----------



## tsaville

shiseido said:


> well, ive never had a dlp and i can see rainbows with my w1070, in some music concerts, like adele or star wars movies (with the subtitles) but at least i can stand them, no headaches for now...


Well that's disappointing. I guess I'll need to redirect my search to finding the best non-DLP budget projector. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## kreeturez

shiseido said:


> tsaville said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been considering the jump to a projector (I currently have a 75" Samsung TV), and this BenQ has gotten my attention for the price and positive reviews.
> 
> My question is about the DLP. I'm one of the unlucky people who saw trailing rainbows on the early generation rear projection DLP TVs (I have no experience with newer ones). Will this be an issue for me on this projector, or has DLP technology improved?
> 
> 
> 
> well, ive never had a dlp and i can see rainbows with my w1070, in some music concerts, like adele or star wars movies (with the subtitles) but at least i can stand them, no headaches for now...
Click to expand...




tsaville said:


> Well that's disappointing. I guess I'll need to redirect my search to finding the best non-DLP budget projector. Thanks for the reply.



Definitely don't judge DLP performance based on early Rear-Projection units: these had color wheels that generally used to operate at around 1x speed; and RBE is why I wrote them off back then as well (I'm also very sensitive).

But things have changed a lot in the 5-10 years since RP has fallen out of favor: even today's lowest-end DLP projectors tend to have 2x color wheels; which decrease the likelihood of visible rainbow artifacts.

The W1070 takes this even further and has one of the fastest wheels on the market, taking it all the way up to 6x speed. 
That's a serious improvement; and sufficient such that (when the wheel is running at full-speed), I practically don't notice rainbows at all. 


(Side-note: There's one catch, though - in that the input framerate affects effective wheel speed. So a bluray running at native 24fps actually yields the W1070's slowest wheel speed - still above 2x, but below the maximum 6x. Broadcast HDTV at 60fps is much faster; and 50fps - used for European broadcasts - yields yet-faster full speed. This also explains why many will witness RBE when watching a bluray but not (or less so) when viewing a broadcast. Many bluray players offer the ability in their video settings to output at 60fps - if this is offered by your player and you're RBE sensitive, set it to do so. It's normally called something like 'Video Output at 24p' or the like; which you'd set to 'Disabled'. Using 50hz with my HTPC's, I see practically no more rainbows at all - even with white-on-black subtitles).


For this reason, I'd recommend you at least audition the projector before writing it off completely: you may be pleasantly surprised. See if you can arrange a viewing at your nearest AV store.

If it still doesn't work out, your only real other option in this price range is 3LCD technology; with Epson's 2030 probably being the best bet. It loses out significantly on contrast ratio, sharpness, and input lag; but it's also free of rainbows to everyone and has slightly better blacks. It does, however, offer a full 2-year warranty (compared to the 1-year offered by most of the competition; including the W1070).


----------



## agent8

I thought the 1070 now has a three year warranty? That could be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## kreeturez

agent8 said:


> I thought the 1070 now has a three year warranty? That could be a deal breaker for me.


Negative; BenQ's official store page still indicates one year under the 'Warranty' section. This is standard across the industry at this price-point; with the only notable exception being Epson's 2030 (at two years).
The three-year warranties you get from stores like Amazon are 3rd-party.


----------



## shiseido

youre right, i live in europe and with tv i dont see rbe (50hz) but my sony s390 i can disable the 24p and that way, show in 60hz (bds) but im not losing image quality? i think i see more rbe with smart eco on thant in eco mode.
ps, the star wars was with 24p, i need to see it again in 60hz (50hz aint possibe)


----------



## kreeturez

shiseido said:


> youre right, i live in europe and with tv i dont see rbe (50hz) but my sony s390 i can disable the 24p and that way, show in 60hz (bds) but im not losing image quality?
> ps, the star wars was with 24p, i need to see it again in 60hz (50hz aint possibe)


Nope, you're not losing image quality.

There will be a bit of pull-down that takes place which may be visible under some circumstances (panning, for instance); but it's not particularly noticeable. Also remember that many TV's don't natively support 24p either (so they'll render at 60hz anyway); which is why bluray players offer 24p as an option to begin with.


----------



## bluer101

Here is the ir extender.


----------



## HDTVChallenged

niccolo said:


> I'm not sure what you mean with the reference to lens shift.


Any optical or geometric issues when the adjustment is set to one of the limits.


----------



## niccolo

HDTVChallenged said:


> Any optical or geometric issues when the adjustment is set to one of the limits.


Not other than what I already mentioned.


----------



## pd555

shiseido said:


> youre right, i live in europe and with tv i dont see rbe (50hz) but my sony s390 i can disable the 24p and that way, show in 60hz (bds) but im not losing image quality? i think i see more rbe with smart eco on thant in eco mode.
> ps, the star wars was with 24p, i need to see it again in 60hz (50hz aint possibe)


I live in the UK. My LG blu-Ray player can output either 24 or 60 fps. I notice a lot more rainbows on 24 than on 60. Now I know why. I occasionally see the rainbow effect mostly on night scenes where there are lights in the background. It's not enough to really bother me anyway.

I don't notice any difference in quality between the 2 modes


----------



## kreeturez

pd555 said:


> I live in the UK. My LG blu-Ray player can output either 24 or 60 fps. I notice a lot more rainbows on 24 than on 60. Now I know why.


Yeah, that's exactly why. It also turns out that 50hz is quite a bit faster. But 60hz is perfect for most people


----------



## pd555

kreeturez said:


> Yeah, that's exactly why. It also turns out that 50hz is quite a bit faster. But 60hz is perfect for most people


That's useful info. Thanks

And I meant Hz rather than fps (if there's a difference)


----------



## kreeturez

pd555 said:


> That's useful info. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> And I meant Hz rather than fps (if there's a difference)



No problem. Nope, they're the same thing


----------



## aquariumguy

I snagged a W1070 during the recent NeweggFlash sale, but noticed some characteristics in my projected image that I wasn't sure if they warranted an exchange. I took some photos as daylight was coming on and I don't have blackout curtains so excuse the quality. I'm also projecting on my textured wall until my blackout liner arrives Wednesday and I build a screen.










First, I noticed what I've come to learning is called "chromatic aberration", and seen some people cite it as normal at this price range, and even specifically shown it on a W1070. Is this something that would be virtually impossible to avoid and I should expect in any replacement?










Right side:










Left side:










Second, it appears that the left side of my projected image is slightly dimmer than the right, with the brightest being just right of center at the bottom. I looked at a lot of peoples photos for months and never noticed complaints of this or saw any obvious unevenness, so I wonder if mine is particularly defective or if this is again something that's considered typical/acceptable. I'm not sure, but the left side even seems maybe slightly softer in focus or even a tiny bit skewed.










Thirdly, I discovered black, white, and green clipping. This pic was taken when it was getting quite bright out so you can hardly see the blue but it's there. The green is a solid bright green - no steps of shade at all. I've seen only a couple people ask about black and white clipping that got vague responses about it possibly being the source, but earlier in this thread, I found a couple people talking about it. One said it was normal with this projector, I guess, and the other was reporting they they actually had no clipping (http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...ready-lens-shift-1000-a-250.html#post24263007). I read elsewhere that this might be an Nvidia issue to which there might be some registry edit that could circumvent their glitchy controls. My source is my Windows 7 PC through a GTX 650 ti. Nobody else mentioned color clipping like my green, which further makes me wonder if my projector has a special problem beyond normal.










Lastly, I'm not sure if my walls are not level in my apartment or not, but the top of the projected image seems straight, and the right side seems pretty parallel to the right wall, but obviously the left side isn't. I put a level on the table I have the projector on and it reads level. Adjusting the angle and moving side to side always brings me to this position, so I guess it's square with the wall as can be...

So, does this all seem within typical/acceptable quality, or should I return for a replacement within the 30 day window from NeweggFlash? I'm new to projectors so I thought I could use opinions from an experienced community. Thanks.


----------



## shiseido

kreeturez said:


> Yeah, that's exactly why. It also turns out that 50hz is quite a bit faster. But 60hz is perfect for most people


the "problem" is that i cant choose (in bds) 50hz, just 24p on or off (60hz)


----------



## Auric

There is normally nothing to choose

Blu ray Movies are 24 fps, the US-DVDs are thank to the awful 3:2 Pulldown  60 Hz and the European DVDs are thanks to the PAL-Speedup 50 Hz.

These Numbers are played automatically by any decent Player, to manually change these Numbers will get the crappy 3:2 Pulldown again or a studded missed Frames etc.. while playing.

If somebody can't live with the really reduced to the max RBE of the W1070 should trade any single-Chip-DLP for a LCD/SXRD/D-ILA.


----------



## Tommy Mang

lemonslush said:


> Still need to finish cleaning up the wires in my av shelves, ordered shorter cables for the projector in the ceiling and the subs are not in place so I have a empty 18" box, my currently 15" sub and the other 18" box is hiding in the corner.
> Overall I was blown away with the clarity of the projector especially for 699 bucks. I havent watched a full movie on it yet, played some video games for a few minutes and both looked fantastic. Pictures are not very great, the rooms super dark with two black walls and two grey walls and I was to lazy to take out the nikon. I did all the work myself (aside from a few minutes of help from a friend picking up the screen and pulling the wires that I fished out for me) in under a week. I bought the projector on a Sunday and finished the room on a a friday. Painted walls and trim, removed existing tv and mount, built shelving, stained them, installed them. Moved my 4 block speaker terminal up, installed another 5 block terminal, and two HDMI wall plugs, ran all the wires for 5 speakers on the other side of the room (f,r,c,2 subs), moved and remounted my front high's, setup and installed the screen, built a bracket in the attic to hold the projector on and mounted that. Manged to get it relatively center on the screen and the correct distance (11'.4'') away. Installed the wiring for the power box in the ceiling and had my dad do the actual wiring ( not afraid to run the wires, didn't feel comfortable doing the splicing into an existing line). Tried to setup my speakers, still on the fence about the pioneer sc-71. I have to turn it up to -0 to get what I would consider normal listening volume. It might be going back soon. Once my subs arive and are in place I will probably build a stand for the center channel to match. The ikea coffee table works for now but I am not in love with it.


Nice setup, what screen are you using?


----------



## lemonslush

Tommy Mang said:


> Nice setup, what screen are you using?



Thanks, Its an elite screen I got it on amazon. It looks great IMO and setting it up was easy. Installing it on the wall was difficult they give very little insight as to how you get it to hang over the bottom mounts. I ended up taking them off the wall and just using velco to insure it didnt sway.

Room looks a little better now, I actually blew the 15" sub on the right in the pic. Still awaiting my SI drivers as well. I upgraded my receiver to an x4000 and picked up my materials for acoustic panels today.


----------



## kreeturez

aquariumguy said:


> I discovered black, white, and green clipping. This pic was taken when it was getting quite bright out so you can hardly see the blue but it's there. The green is a solid bright green - no steps of shade at all.



I don't think this is the video card: I've noticed the same thing on non-Nvidia hardware.

It seems specific to that calibration pattern: all I did was (strangely) toggle Color Temperature on the projector to something else, then toggled it back, and it was sorted - green stepped perfectly thereafter.

If I were to take a wild guess, I'd suspect it's related somehow to the video processor in the projector when handling this particular calibration pattern. No idea why since it's not an issue with any other patterns.

Not that the out-the-box picture needs all that much calibrating, mind


----------



## joedeeze

Hey everyone,

Picked up this projector not too long ago. Very cool. Had a question I'm hoping you guys could answer. 

If I project off a table below the screen, is there any difference to the image quality than if it was ceiling mounted? - assuming same distance and screen.

Also, what if I was using a grey screen with this projector - does that change the answer?

Thanks!


----------



## kreeturez

joedeeze said:


> If I project off a table below the screen, is there any difference to the image quality than if it was ceiling mounted? - assuming same distance and screen.


None whatsoever: it's the same electronics projecting the same image via the same optics - just upside down.



joedeeze said:


> Also, what if I was using a grey screen with this projector - does that change the answer?



Nope, same answer. In effect, grey just reduces black level (a good thing) at the expense of brightness (a bad thing).


----------



## Tommy Mang

lemonslush said:


> Thanks, Its an elite screen I got it on amazon. It looks great IMO and setting it up was easy. Installing it on the wall was difficult they give very little insight as to how you get it to hang over the bottom mounts. I ended up taking them off the wall and just using velco to insure it didnt sway.
> 
> Room looks a little better now, I actually blew the 15" sub on the right in the pic. Still awaiting my SI drivers as well. I upgraded my receiver to an x4000 and picked up my materials for acoustic panels today.


As long as the top mounts can carry the weight I think velcro is a clever solution.

What's the screen size? May I ask how much you paid for the screen?


----------



## lemonslush

The top mounts hold it fine, I made sure to put both top mounts into a stud on the wall. I didn't have a fancy laser level so it took some time getting everything straight. If you can borrow one from a friend it will make life much easier. 

I went with the elite screen because the reviews said it was good and I had the ability to easily return it if I had an issue. Additionally the wait time of delivery was much better, 2 days instead of a month or so compared to some other vendors I researched for similarly priced screens.

I paid 324.99 for the screen + sales tax because my state sucks like that. 

Its a good screen, you just have to be careful of the edges as its painted on not fabric like some other. This I was willing to look past, I made sure to be extra careful when handling it for hanging. 

I made 6 acoustic treatments and hung them. I will post some pics later.


----------



## Tommy Mang

lemonslush said:


> The top mounts hold it fine, I made sure to put both top mounts into a stud on the wall. I didn't have a fancy laser level so it took some time getting everything straight. If you can borrow one from a friend it will make life much easier.
> 
> I went with the elite screen because the reviews said it was good and I had the ability to easily return it if I had an issue. Additionally the wait time of delivery was much better, 2 days instead of a month or so compared to some other vendors I researched for similarly priced screens.
> 
> I paid 324.99 for the screen + sales tax because my state sucks like that.
> 
> Its a good screen, you just have to be careful of the edges as its painted on not fabric like some other. This I was willing to look past, I made sure to be extra careful when handling it for hanging.
> 
> I made 6 acoustic treatments and hung them. I will post some pics later.


And what's the size? Thanks for the info ;-)


----------



## lemonslush

Its a 120" here's the link.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00366S0UW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

mount:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0052YQE7C/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I got the benq for $699 and the mount for $27 or something. Mounts great, but if I was to buy another I would get one that brought the projector closer to the ceiling just so I would have more clearance for my speakers.

I put the screen on the wall first after getting a rough idea of where the projector would go. I then mounted the projector which was somewhat of a pain. Finding the center point of your screen and then tracing it back down your wall was time consuming and if you have that fancy laser level with the L ruler function then its easy. I ad to rig up something by using rulers and a laser pointer to make sure I got it center. Not very scientific but it worked. The mount also has about an 1-1.5 of left to right movement which helps. As long as you get it pretty centered you can tweak the mount and use lens shift if needed.


----------



## manikandan

As I had issues with nVidia video card, I switched to ATI. The Denon-PJ setup seems to detect the PC display fine. However I just can't get the display area to fill my 105" screen no matter what. The scaling option in ATI control center is a joke. How do you guys do it?
Thanks!


----------



## akm3

Anyone know a good mount that keeps it as close to the ceiling as possible? I only have 7'9" ceilings so I need to be as flush as possible.


----------



## akm3

joedeeze said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Picked up this projector not too long ago. Very cool. Had a question I'm hoping you guys could answer.
> 
> If I project off a table below the screen, is there any difference to the image quality than if it was ceiling mounted? - assuming same distance and screen.
> 
> Also, what if I was using a grey screen with this projector - does that change the answer?
> 
> Thanks!


You get some change with a normal reflective screen vs. a retro-reflective screen (the light bounces in a straight line or goes back to the source)

With a normal reflective screen, you theoretically can get more brightness from a ceiling mount (depending on all the angles) and vice versa with a retro-reflective + a table mount.

For low gains though (.95/1.3) it probably just doesn't matter. The old Da-lite High Power (2.5 gain retro reflective) it could make a difference but that screen was nuclear bright no matter what. I loved that screen. Rejected ambient light very well


----------



## lemonslush

Acoustic Panels. I really should have put one up on the ceiling but it was late and I decided that was to much work. SO I threw an extra on the side wall. 


































Still no subs :-(


----------



## fredxr2d2

Hi guys, I am going to attempt to create some manual masking for my 82" screen this weekend and I wanted to share what I'm going to do and then whether or not it works after I'm done.

I got a 50% off coupon at Joann Fabrics and bought 2 yards of their top-tier premium velvet, and with the 82" screen, the 72 inch width is going to work out nicely for several other items. I went to a hardware store on a whim (next to Joann, so it was convenient) and I bought two six foot (72") 1/4" x 1" aluminum bars. I also have some velcro and may be purchasing glue.

The idea is this:

I'm going to create a pocket in the velvet for the aluminum bars and they will be the straight-edge that keeps the masking in place. On the inside of the bezel of my screen, I'm going to place a strip of velcro and then put velcro on the end of the aluminum bars. This way, the masking will be variable for slightly different aspect ratios. I'm also thinking that I'm going to attach the velvet to the bottom and top of the screen frame with velcro so that the masking can be completely removed if necessary (not that it would be, but just in case).

All in all, this is going to cost me about $50-$75 (slightly more if I didn't have the coupon) and a small amount of getting up to place the masking for Scope movies.

If it works out I'll try and share some pics. Basically, the idea was to go as simple as possible, yet remain variable (for those few movies in odd aspect ratios), and be super cheap (compared to a "real" masking system).


----------



## nzchurbro

fredxr2d2 said:


> Hi guys, I am going to attempt to create some manual masking for my 82" screen this weekend and I wanted to share what I'm going to do and then whether or not it works after I'm done.
> 
> I got a 50% off coupon at Joann Fabrics and bought 2 yards of their top-tier premium velvet, and with the 82" screen, the 72 inch width is going to work out nicely for several other items. I went to a hardware store on a whim (next to Joann, so it was convenient) and I bought two six foot (72") 1/4" x 1" aluminum bars. I also have some velcro and may be purchasing glue.
> 
> The idea is this:
> 
> I'm going to create a pocket in the velvet for the aluminum bars and they will be the straight-edge that keeps the masking in place. On the inside of the bezel of my screen, I'm going to place a strip of velcro and then put velcro on the end of the aluminum bars. This way, the masking will be variable for slightly different aspect ratios. I'm also thinking that I'm going to attach the velvet to the bottom and top of the screen frame with velcro so that the masking can be completely removed if necessary (not that it would be, but just in case).
> 
> All in all, this is going to cost me about $50-$75 (slightly more if I didn't have the coupon) and a small amount of getting up to place the masking for Scope movies.
> 
> If it works out I'll try and share some pics. Basically, the idea was to go as simple as possible, yet remain variable (for those few movies in odd aspect ratios), and be super cheap (compared to a "real" masking system).


What a smart idea. Would love to see some pictures if you can post them when you've made it.


----------



## JPHCCFC

akm3 said:


> Anyone know a good mount that keeps it as close to the ceiling as possible? I only have 7'9" ceilings so I need to be as flush as possible.


I use this one and it's great:-

Universal Ceiling Projector Wall Mount With 15 Degree Tilt - Supports up to 44lbs (Black)

 https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00J0GZ1CM/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_vv50tb01DPFG1EVN


----------



## JonnyVee

JPHCCFC said:


> I use this one and it's great:-
> 
> Universal Ceiling Projector Wall Mount With 15 Degree Tilt - Supports up to 44lbs (Black)
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00J0GZ1CM/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_vv50tb01DPFG1EVN



This one worked for me 

http://www.mountdirect.com/LFM_Projector_Mount_Black_p/lfm.htm


----------



## madrid64

Hi all, long time lurker, I'm about to pull the trigger for this benq w1070, I'coming from the vivitek qumi q2 (don't laugh ok? lol) so my question is how big of a jump is from my good old Q2 to the W1070 in terms of blacks, color, contrast, etc? I'm projecting to a 106 inch screen.


----------



## fredxr2d2

*Velvet & Velcro Adjustable Masking*

So, for anyone interested, this project took about 4.5 hours and some minor cursing and a crushing headache, but in the end looks pretty good. I also was helped by my extremely patient girlfriend and used some borrowed quilting tools from my aunt.

The aluminum bars were less thick than I thought in my earlier post and were 1/8 x 1/2" 

The process started with cutting the velvet into the masking strips. A key hint from my aunt (who quilts) was that I fold over the fabric so that I only had to cut once and have both sides of the masking set. Another issue was the length of the masking: my modestly sized 82" screen requires 6' of fabric and I didn't even have a table long enough to work on. Cutting in sections meant that the fabric was less than square (though when we looked at it, clearly the clerk who cut the fabric in the first place didn't even make a square edge, so my suggestion is to maybe get an extra 2 inches so you can square the edges on the sides). Either way, I still can't cut straight to save my life, so my aunt's cutting board helped greatly (but I am impatient and overzealous and it still didn't turn out perfectly).

Next, we bought a giant roll of 5 yards of velcro, and only ended up using about 2. We created a pocket on the edge of the fabric (so the masking strips, which needed to only cover 5" of the screen were actually almost 10" wide) and used velcro to hold the aluminum bar in place. My advice here is to also take your time and make sure the aluminum sits straight and that you can get the fabric tight against it, otherwise it will try and sag and/or have scrunches on the edge that sits against the screen.

We also attached the top masking to the top of the screen using velcro and it holds up there quite nicely. We then placed velcro on the inside edge of the bezel (the fuzzy side, because I think the "sharp" side would be too reflective) and placed a piece of velcro at each end of the aluminum rod: this helps keep it in place as well as being adjustable, and it helps cover the ends of the silver aluminum in case your fabric doesn't come all the way.

One of the issues that we had when the top was attached was getting it to stay up via rolling it, so we devised a system of a rubber band and a picture nail that holds the velvet in place in the open, 1.78:1, position.

The bottom piece was a little bit trickier in getting it to stay on the frame, as the top piece is held to the screen by the top edge full of velcro, but the bottom only had the very ends of the aluminum to keep it up (and that was not nearly enough). So, we created longer strips of velcro on each side and the bottom needs to be attached on the entire edge of the velvet. And then the problem actually became that the aluminum bar wasn't quite rigid enough over the 6' span and sagged in the middle. What we did there was (and sorry about no pictures of this part) attached 4 wooden pencils at the center point, pushing against the aluminum bar, and we placed another strip of velcro along the bottom of the screen frame and on the bottom of the pencils, both to hold the pencils together and to add another anchor point for the masking to the screen. The pencils worked wonderfully.

At the end of the day, I am happy with how it looks now and everyone that's seen the masking says that the image has a lot more pop and just looks better in general.


----------



## WeezabuzZ

I just bought this projector today after reading through info on this site. For installation I have a distance of 3350 (from lens to screen) My only problem is; our ceiling lamp shade would be in the way for a ceiling install, and our L shaped sofa would not allow a floor install too. I'm assuming it is possible to install it on a shelf maybe halfway up the wall just above the sofa back? If I done this - would I have raise the back of the projector and use keystone correction? I only just got looking into projectors last night, so I'm making sure I understand what I'm doing. 


I assumed that an ideal install would be parallel to the exact middle of the screen (for me, at mid height on my back wall) but obviously the lens must be designed to project on a skew and mainly for ceiling/floor installation. 


I'm still not sure which screen to go for too. beaded white, matt white and grey. The projector screen will be 120", motorised and mounted in front of our sitting room window - This will block out most incoming light. The only downside is we have a matt white ceiling, cream walls and light brown carpet. So maybe we'll get light bouncing back onto the screen from the ceiling/walls? Anyone else been in the same boat as me? I was very tempted with a grey screen after reading they help the blacks a lot. My only worry with the grey screen was getting good whites - which to me would seem to be just as important as the blacks. Matt white was the conclusion I came to last night. But today I thought it might try and run this past experienced users.


Any info/help would be greatly appreciated.


Oh, I just opened the projector box, i noticed the remote is actually backlit? The review I read mentioned that this was the only problem, the remote wasn't backlit... They clearly must have amended this issue then - When did they do this?


----------



## crazyhog

Made my own masking the other day, i used roll up / roll down curtain hanger ( manually ) using 8"H felt cloth for my 115" in PJ screen ( for the upper black border only and i change the x/y height to eliminate the lower black). 

And use the excess felt cloth for the screen wall. Now, the PQ and contrast is much better w/ less reflections from side walls. Soon will be the ceiling near the screen 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bighvy76

I bought a 60" e class vizio to replace my living room tv and I tell u what my w1070 blows the vizio leds color and clarity away.


----------



## StinDaWg

aquariumguy said:


> I snagged a W1070 during the recent NeweggFlash sale, but noticed some characteristics in my projected image that I wasn't sure if they warranted an exchange. I took some photos as daylight was coming on and I don't have blackout curtains so excuse the quality. I'm also projecting on my textured wall until my blackout liner arrives Wednesday and I build a screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, I noticed what I've come to learning is called "chromatic aberration", and seen some people cite it as normal at this price range, and even specifically shown it on a W1070. Is this something that would be virtually impossible to avoid and I should expect in any replacement?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thirdly, I discovered black, white, and green clipping. This pic was taken when it was getting quite bright out so you can hardly see the blue but it's there. The green is a solid bright green - no steps of shade at all. I've seen only a couple people ask about black and white clipping that got vague responses about it possibly being the source, but earlier in this thread, I found a couple people talking about it. One said it was normal with this projector, I guess, and the other was reporting they they actually had no clipping (http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...ready-lens-shift-1000-a-250.html#post24263007). I read elsewhere that this might be an Nvidia issue to which there might be some registry edit that could circumvent their glitchy controls. My source is my Windows 7 PC through a GTX 650 ti. Nobody else mentioned color clipping like my green, which further makes me wonder if my projector has a special problem beyond normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, I'm not sure if my walls are not level in my apartment or not, but the top of the projected image seems straight, and the right side seems pretty parallel to the right wall, but obviously the left side isn't. I put a level on the table I have the projector on and it reads level. Adjusting the angle and moving side to side always brings me to this position, so I guess it's square with the wall as can be...
> 
> So, does this all seem within typical/acceptable quality, or should I return for a replacement within the 30 day window from NeweggFlash? I'm new to projectors so I thought I could use opinions from an experienced community. Thanks.


Is your screen really that pink on white scenes? I'm coming from a Samsung 60F5300 plasma that has a pink tint problem, so I would hate to buy this and get the same thing, lol.


----------



## crazyhog

crazyhog said:


> Made my own masking the other day, i used roll up / roll down curtain hanger ( manually ) using 8"H felt cloth for my 115" in PJ screen ( for the upper black border only and i change the x/y height to eliminate the lower black).
> 
> And use the excess felt cloth for the screen wall. Now, the PQ and contrast is much better w/ less reflections from side walls. Soon will be the ceiling near the screen





Made my own version black screen wall plus roll up/roll down DIY masking, and black side walls for trials at the moment for my W1070

materials used
- 1 pc 1inch stainless tubular ( curtain hanger )
- 1 pc 1/2 inch stainless tubular ( curtain hanger )
- 2 pcs curtain hanger holder
- soft black felt cloth
- adhesive
- sewing thread










sample of 1/2 inch tubular









holder and 1inch tubular after installation









Closed up shot at mask rolled up









rolled up masking 









rolled down masking 8" in height









no mask - lights on - full screen









no mask - lights off - full screen









no mask - lights on - 2.35 aspect ratio









no mask- lights on- adjust scale x 3 and height postion to eliminate lower portion of black letter box









mask down - lights on - ( same scale and height position )

















and lights off. ( same scale and height )
and compared to no mask









mask rolled up - lights off -( Same scale and height)









mask rolled up - lights off - default aspect ( letter box )









DIY PJ SCREEN









BenQ 1070








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bachelor

What are you using to scale the 2:35.1 material down on the screen?


----------



## crazyhog

Bachelor said:


> What are you using to scale the 2:35.1 material down on the screen?



its the xTreamer Sidewinder 3 (NMT PLAYER). if ur using HTPC, some players also have this features, i think it was MPC (?). the nice thing about this features is ur ideal screen image will be retained at ur preferred eye level distance.


----------



## Stix2

Looking to replace my W1000 with this for 3D and just to update my projector. Anyone come from a w1000?


----------



## Stix2

Posted in wrong spot.


----------



## aquariumguy

StinDaWg said:


> Is your screen really that pink on white scenes? I'm coming from a Samsung 60F5300 plasma that has a pink tint problem, so I would hate to buy this and get the same thing, lol.


Sorry for not getting back sooner. The pink is definitely from my crappy smartphone, actually. I remember clearly not seeing any of that when I was assessing the picture quality - just uneven brightness that I was posting about. I sent it in for a replacement and am actually getting that Thursday, so hopefully I really had a dud and the picture quality is more impressively consistent normally. I'll also have a DIY screen built from blackout liner.


----------



## IRJ

I am looking to replace an old Optoma 720P DLP projector (the lamp has just failed) and like the specs and reviews of the BQ W1070.
It will be used with a ceiling mount about 20 feet from my screen of 126 inches.
I won't be using the inbuilt speakers as have my own 5.1 system in place.


Some basic questions. 


I presume there is a menu to deactivated these small speakers?
Will I need to run an Ethernet line to it (one time) to check and get updated firmware?
Any other issues I should be aware about during setup etc.?
Thanks.


----------



## kreeturez

IRJ said:


> I am looking to replace an old Optoma 720P DLP projector (the lamp has just failed) and like the specs and reviews of the BQ W1070.
> It will be used with a ceiling mount about 20 feet from my screen of 126 inches.
> I won't be using the inbuilt speakers as have my own 5.1 system in place.
> 
> 
> Some basic questions.
> 
> 
> I presume there is a menu to deactivated these small speakers?
> Will I need to run an Ethernet line to it (one time) to check and get updated firmware?
> Any other issues I should be aware about during setup etc.?
> Thanks.


The speakers can be disabled by simply dropping volume to zero; although many AVR's won't pass audio to the display by default anyway.

For firmware upgrading, this needs to be done via USB (there isn't an ethernet port). I've done a few updates before and it's not too complicated, but care needs be taken when following the steps to do so - the procedure is discussed earlier in this thread.

However, if you buy new, you'll almost certainly get the most recent firmware (1.08) in any case. This can be checked in the menu.


Your throw distance is an issue, though. The BenQ has a relatively short throw that means at your current 20ft mounting distance, you're going to end up with a mimimum of 184" of screen size! 

You'll need to move your mounting position a bit closer. The official calculator indicates that the furthest the projector can be from a 126"-diagonal screen is 13'9".


----------



## IRJ

Wow I am surprised at the short throw issue as I thought there was an "ST" designated model for this kind of short run and that the normal model would accommodate my positioning.
I would really want to try to avoid getting cable extensions and patching ceilings


----------



## akm3

IRJ said:


> Wow I am surprised at the short throw issue as I thought there was an "ST" designated model for this kind of short run and that the normal model would accommodate my positioning.
> I would really want to try to avoid getting cable extensions and patching ceilings


The normal one is really closer to a traditional short throw, and the ST version is like ridiculously short throw.


----------



## IRJ

akm3 said:


> The normal one is really closer to a traditional short throw, and the ST version is like ridiculously short throw.



So which BenQ is the NON short throw model then as both are ST whether marked as such or not?


----------



## kreeturez

Indeed the throw is quite a bit shorter than normal. 

For first-time projector owners it usually makes no difference: but for upgraders, it can add a bit of complexity. 
(Although often when upgrading, something's gotta give because many projectors have differing projection throw angles - or their lens positioning on the projector itself may differ and the lens needs to be precisely mid-screen).

That said, the shorter throw can be hugely useful for people with smaller rooms.


Take a look at the W1500 which has a more traditional throw if you're attempting to keep the mount in a similar place; it may be closer to what you're after... But it's pricier.


----------



## pstam

If you have the projector ceiling mounted (upside down), does the projector account for this when doing the lens shift adjustment? Does up mean up and down mean down still? Or does up mean down and down mean up?

Also how far above the screen does the projector have to be mounted? Is it universal at all ranges, or not? I think when I was mounting the PJ at my college house I aimed for the center of the lens to be about an inch above the screen because that's what a calculator told me, now I fear that may be too low.

Does this projector's keystone correction involve digital correction or optical? Is using keystone really all that bad?

Edit: Also what kind of lens shift does the 1070 have? Does it include optical correction for keystone?


----------



## bighvy76

pstam said:


> If you have the projector ceiling mounted (upside down), does the projector account for this when doing the lens shift adjustment? Does up mean up and down mean down still? Or does up mean down and down mean up?
> 
> Also how far above the screen does the projector have to be mounted? Is it universal at all ranges, or not? I think when I was mounting the PJ at my college house I aimed for the center of the lens to be about an inch above the screen because that's what a calculator told me, now I fear that may be too low.
> 
> Does this projector's keystone correction involve digital correction or optical? Is using keystone really all that bad?
> 
> Edit: Also what kind of lens shift does the 1070 have? Does it include optical correction for keystone?


 center of lens should be mounted 3" above the top of the viewable part of the screen. Keystone is digital and u don't want to use it. The lens shift is limited maybe 3-7"


----------



## Stix2

Well I can do my own comparison o the W1000  Projector gets here today. Looked at alot of projectors and after having the W1000 since starting the 2009 and 9000 hours 2 bulbs later.... in with the new. Just about read this whole dang thread.


----------



## cbcdesign

aquariumguy said:


> Sorry for not getting back sooner. The pink is definitely from my crappy smartphone, actually. I remember clearly not seeing any of that when I was assessing the picture quality - just uneven brightness that I was posting about. I sent it in for a replacement and am actually getting that Thursday, so hopefully I really had a dud and the picture quality is more impressively consistent normally. I'll also have a DIY screen built from blackout liner.


I have a feeling you will be disappointed. Image brightness uniformity from one side of the screen to the other is not brilliant on these cheaper BenQ projectors. Its not really that noticeable when watching movies but shows up badly when looking at games on grass.


----------



## Nicktx27

cbcdesign said:


> I have a feeling you will be disappointed. Image brightness uniformity from one side of the screen to the other is not brilliant on these cheaper BenQ projectors. Its not really that noticeable when watching movies but shows up badly when looking at games on grass.


So don't smoke pot while gaming.


----------



## Scott Mantooth

I was wondering if anyone here has this paired up with one of the Silver Ticket fixed frame screens. What are your impressions?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00CYLOTPK/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1406863802&sr=8-1#


----------



## QUATERMAIN

mishari84 said:


> After a while with W1070, I will add some notes compared to W7000.
> 
> W1070: (I use Kraine's setting, which is very accurate)
> - Low lag
> - Accurate and beautiful colors.
> - Picture is flat without depth and motion is not very good. I could not a complete a movie on it yet.
> 
> 
> W7000:
> - Used it with Hoya ND2 filter, which improved the picture dramatically.
> - Sold it because it gave me severe nausea, I do not know the reason yet. Someone said could be the 3D glasses.
> - Colors, depth and motion where noticeably better.
> - Lag was noticeable.
> 
> If I would choose DLP projector again, I would choose Benq W7000 with ND4 filter on a white screen, or try Mitsubishi HC4000 if I want it for gaming more than 3D.


Where can I find the Kraine settings to W1070?

Thanks!


----------



## joedeeze

Hey everyone,

I'm in need of some help. I can't seem to be able to access the "projector position" option in order to invert my picture. I'm running the W1070 from a Marantz slimline receiver. Whenever I click on projector position I just get a little red unavailable sign in the top left corner of the screen. I remember being able to invert it when I was directly connected to my PS3. Any ideas here? My slimline receiver is not 3D compatible if that has any bearing on this situation.

Thanks!


----------



## Nicktx27

Quick question. 
Is there a way to tell if my fan blades will interfere with the light path? 
For my room I'm going to ceiling mount either flush or 3-6". I have 8 ft ceilings and throw distance will be at 13'.
The fan blades are about 6-8" from the ceiling and sit at about 11-12'. So about 1-2 ft in front of where the projector would mount.


----------



## anirbana

*Need some help*

I am right now comparing the BenQ W1070 and Optoma HD131XE with same sources and so far liking the image of the BenQ

Appreciate if someone can clarify the following on a BenQ W1070

1. On turning off Brilliant Color, the Color temp option is greyed out - Is this normal or I am missing something?
2. BC off makes the picture bit greenish -is this normal
3. I am noticing some noise and noise movements on people's faces in high contrast scenes. This effect is much less on the Optoma and not at all there with my IN82 that one of the new units will replace
4. Is there a set of good calibration settings people use here on Eco or Smart Eco mode. The thread is too large to go through and I was wondering if one or two kind soul here could post a few settings. 

Cheers

Ani


----------



## kreeturez

joedeeze said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm in need of some help. I can't seem to be able to access the "projector position" option in order to invert my picture. I'm running the W1070 from a Marantz slimline receiver. Whenever I click on projector position I just get a little red unavailable sign in the top left corner of the screen. I remember being able to invert it when I was directly connected to my PS3. Any ideas here? My slimline receiver is not 3D compatible if that has any bearing on this situation.
> 
> Thanks!



You don't click it, you hit the Left and Right arrows to cycle through it's options... It should work on any source as long as a source is connected and providing a picture.

Incidentally it's a 'global' setting, which means as a last resort you could potentially attach another device (your PS3 which worked previously, for example), change the setting, and it should apply to all sources on the projector from then on...



Nicktx27 said:


> Quick question.
> 
> Is there a way to tell if my fan blades will interfere with the light path?
> 
> For my room I'm going to ceiling mount either flush or 3-6". I have 8 ft ceilings and throw distance will be at 13'.
> 
> The fan blades are about 6-8" from the ceiling and sit at about 11-12'. So about 1-2 ft in front of where the projector would mount.



Light travels in a straight line.
So a simple (if a tad crude  method: observe visually from the position that you'll be mounting the projector (from where the lens will be): if the fan blades don't obstruct your view to the very top of the screen, then you're fine.


----------



## Nicktx27

kreeturez said:


> Light travels in a straight line.
> So a simple (if a tad crude  method: observe visually from the position that you'll be mounting the projector (from where the lens will be): if the fan blades don't obstruct your view to the very top of the screen, then you're fine.


Got it. So really, I just need to extend the unit to right below the fan blades.
Thanks!


----------



## AV_Integrated

Nicktx27 said:


> Got it. So really, I just need to extend the unit to right below the fan blades.
> Thanks!


Really?

Yes! 

The center of the lens projects downwards, but only minimally, so you need the lens JUST below any obstructions, and the top of the screen about 2"-5" lower than that.


----------



## JW6

Been a while, just came on the site to see any value kings in projectors...ha this site is dangerous. Super exicted about the possibility of this working in my very space limited basement setup (old 720p Op.). Viewing distance is at about 9.5' with 7' ceiling. Damn ducting right above seating for about a foot and a pole behind to boot After reviewing throw/placement possibilities, am I wrong in thinking I could rather easiliy throw a 92" (with Elite cinewhite stableframe fixed) image from my ceiling (about 1.5' infront of seating, 7' ceiling, and 8' from screen) without any keystone, etc. adjustments? This would be amazing! Thanks. Love this forum!!


----------



## niccolo

AV_Integrated said:


> Really?
> 
> Yes!
> 
> The center of the lens projects downwards, but only minimally, so you need the lens JUST below any obstructions, and the top of the screen about 2"-5" lower than that.


Projector installation would be so much more complicated if light didn't travel in straight lines.  Of course, that would also facilitate some innovative off center placements. Bummer about those laws of physics...


----------



## AV_Integrated

niccolo said:


> Projector installation would be so much more complicated if light didn't travel in straight lines.  Of course, that would also facilitate some innovative off center placements. Bummer about those laws of physics...


The new InTomaQ projectors offer up to 45 degrees of lens flux. This way you can project over tables or under ceiling fans without any of that pesky straight line business getting in the way.

It also offers straight line expansion, so you can mount a projector at the back of the room, project in a 2" area right across the ceiling, and in the last 6" the image expands to fill whatever size screen you need. No more issues with people walking in front of your image while watching movies.

Oh yeah, this is clearly what we need to setup on all new projectors.


----------



## niccolo

AV_Integrated said:


> The new InTomaQ projectors offer up to 45 degrees of lens flux. This way you can project over tables or under ceiling fans without any of that pesky straight line business getting in the way.
> 
> It also offers straight line expansion, so you can mount a projector at the back of the room, project in a 2" area right across the ceiling, and in the last 6" the image expands to fill whatever size screen you need. No more issues with people walking in front of your image while watching movies.
> 
> Oh yeah, this is clearly what we need to setup on all new projectors.


Reminds me of that Angelina Jolie assassin movie where they used willpower to make the bullets curve...


----------



## Nicktx27

AV_Integrated said:


> Really?
> 
> Yes!
> 
> The center of the lens projects downwards, but only minimally, so you need the lens JUST below any obstructions, and the top of the screen about 2"-5" lower than that.


Ok, got it. 
One more question then. If I place the lens just below the blades and then use lens shift to shift the image a bit higher on my wall, will it still clear the blades?
I know these may sound like stupid questions but I've never dealt with lens shift. 
I'm just trying to decide between this and the 1080st. My room is 14.5' x17' and I'm projecting onto the 14.5' side due to room layout there is not other way. Either will seem to work, it's just a matter of which will work better.
Thanks.


----------



## niccolo

Nicktx27 said:


> Ok, got it.
> One more question then. If I place the lens just below the blades and then use lens shift to shift the image a bit higher on my wall, will it still clear the blades?
> I know these may sound like stupid questions but I've never dealt with lens shift.
> I'm just trying to decide between this and the 1080st. My room is 14.5' x17' and I'm projecting onto the 14.5' side due to room layout there is not other way. Either will seem to work, it's just a matter of which will work better.
> Thanks.


Use a calculator, at projector central or benq, to calculate your preferred position, then either use math or tape and string to answer your question.

You're going to have to drop the 1070 a fair bit from the ceiling to clear a fan. So if the 1080 can be mounted in front of the fan, that may be preferable.


----------



## Nicktx27

niccolo said:


> Use a calculator, at projector central or benq, to calculate your preferred position, then either use math or tape and string to answer your question.
> 
> You're going to have to drop the 1070 a fair bit from the ceiling to clear a fan. So if the 1080 can be mounted in front of the fan, that may be preferable.


I just need to clear the blades. Basically, I removing the big fan from the center of the room and replacing it with two smaller fans further to he left and right. I'm going to try and stay completely clear of the light path.
I have everything taped off. I guess I'll just need to buy the 1070 and figure it out.


----------



## niccolo

Nicktx27 said:


> I just need to clear the blades. Basically, I removing the big fan from the center of the room and replacing it with two smaller fans further to he left and right. I'm going to try and stay completely clear of the light path.
> I have everything taped off. I guess I'll just need to buy the 1070 and figure it out.


A combination of a projector calculator online and some string, or even just line of sight in person, will let you answer this without buying the projector. But note that there are a number of variables--mount height, screen height, lens shift--with which you'll need to play around.


----------



## Nicktx27

niccolo said:


> A combination of a projector calculator online and some string, or even just line of sight in person, will let you answer this without buying the projector. But note that there are a number of variables--mount height, screen height, lens shift--with which you'll need to play around.


Got it. For lens shift though, does it affect where the pj is placed? IOW, as long as the lens is below the obstruction, I should be able to shift up and down without issue. For the most part that is, understanding other factors may be in play. 

Or could I mount it closer to the ceiling and use lens shift down? 
Maybe I'm not understanding how lens shift works.


----------



## niccolo

Nicktx27 said:


> Got it. For lens shift though, does it affect where the pj is placed? IOW, as long as the lens is below the obstruction, I should be able to shift up and down without issue. For the most part that is, understanding other factors may be in play.


Think of lens shift as a way to angle the projector up and down, but without distortion. So yes, lens shift changes the light path (that's the point!), just as moving the projector up and down does. The calculators include lens shift, stop asking theoretical questions and plug your numbers into a calculator! 

This forum is kind of like God--we're best at helping those who also help themselves! Sorry for the snark...


----------



## kreeturez

Nicktx27 said:


> Got it. For lens shift though, does it affect where the pj is placed? IOW, as long as the lens is below the obstruction, I should be able to shift up and down without issue. For the most part that is, understanding other factors may be in play.


You're still limited by line of sight, as originally stated...

Also remember: the lens shift on the W1070 only operates in one direction - that is, if ceiling mounted, the resulting image is projected just a few inches below the center-line of the lens.
Lens shift then allows you to shift the image _further_ down from that position: you can't shift it higher.

Hence yes, if your lens is below the obstruction, your projected image will be free of the obstruction. 

But (and here's the kicker): the height of said obstruction (well, a few inches below it, technically) is as high as your screen can be.

If that's too low, you'll need to look into the W1080ST in order to mount in front of it.


----------



## Nicktx27

niccolo said:


> Think of lens shift as a way to angle the projector up and down, but without distortion. So yes, lens shift changes the light path (that's the point!), just as moving the projector up and down does. The calculators include lens shift, stop asking theoretical questions and plug your numbers into a calculator!
> 
> This forum is kind of like God--we're best at helping those who also help themselves! Sorry for the snark...


I understand. I'm just not home now and won't be for a couple weeks so just trying to understand the physics of how these projectors work.
Thanks.


----------



## Nicktx27

kreeturez said:


> You're still limited by line of sight, as originally stated...
> 
> Also remember: the lens shift on the W1070 only operates in one direction - that is, if ceiling mounted, the resulting image is projected just a few inches below the center-line of the lens.
> Lens shift then allows you to shift the image _further_ down from that position: you can't shift it higher.
> 
> Hence yes, if your lens is below the obstruction, your projected image will be free of the obstruction.
> 
> But (and here's the kicker): the height of said obstruction (well, a few inches below it, technically) is as high as your screen can be.
> 
> If that's too low, you'll need to look into the W1080ST in order to mount in front of it.


Okay, so then if I understand that if I do not clear the blades with the lens by say an inch or so then lens shift could allow that placement? 
However, the top of the screen could be no higher than the 6-7" that the blades sit at?


----------



## kreeturez

Nicktx27 said:


> Okay, so then if I understand that if I do not clear the blades with the lens by say an inch or so then lens shift could allow that placement?
> However, the top of the screen could be no higher than the 6-7" that the blades sit at?


Maybe, maybe not - but ultimately, that's immaterial: we're down to geometry, here 

Your fans are 7" off the ceiling. They're also close to the desired mounting-position for the projector. The projector naturally (with zero lens shift) projects at a very small angle downwards; meaning your resulting projected image is just a few inches below the lens.

If we were to draw an almost-straight line, at a very small angle, to the top of the screen - then mounting anything more than a touch above the height of the fan probably won't allow you to clear it at any amount of lens shift due to how close the fan is to the projector. 

Use of the lens shift increases the projection angle, which, as geometry dictates, is how the projected image gets shifted downwards.

So the trade-off for mounting higher would be requiring more use of lens shift to get the image to clear the fan, which results in the projected image being lower.
Essentially, that means that mounting the projector itself with the lens just below the fan will probably nett you a higher-positioned image, compared to mounting higher and engaging full lens shift.

So no, the lens shift wouldn't help you much in this scenario.

So in summary:
Your best-case in terms of the maximum height of the projected image, then, is going to be employing zero lens shift, and placing the projector with it's lens just a touch below the fan. 
Which means your top-of-screen can be at a maximum of a-few-inches-below the fan's 7" height off the ceiling.


----------



## Nicktx27

kreeturez said:


> Maybe, maybe not - but ultimately, that's immaterial: we're down to geometry, here
> 
> Your fans are 7" off the ceiling. They're also close to the desired mounting-position for the projector. The projector naturally (with zero lens shift) projects at a very small angle downwards; meaning your resulting projected image is just a few inches below the lens.
> 
> If we were to draw an almost-straight line, at a very small angle, to the top of the screen - then mounting anything more than a touch above the height of the fan probably won't allow you to clear it at any amount of lens shift due to how close the fan is to the projector.
> 
> Use of the lens shift increases the projection angle, which, as geometry dictates, is how the projected image gets shifted downwards.
> 
> So the trade-off for mounting higher would be requiring more use of lens shift to get the image to clear the fan, which results in the projected image being lower.
> Essentially, that means that mounting the projector itself with the lens just below the fan will probably nett you a higher-positioned image, compared to mounting higher and engaging full lens shift.
> 
> So no, the lens shift wouldn't help you much in this scenario.
> 
> So in summary:
> Your best-case in terms of the maximum height of the projected image, then, is going to be employing zero lens shift, and placing the projector with it's lens just a touch below the fan.
> Which means your top-of-screen can be at a maximum of a-few-inches-below the fan's 7" height off the ceiling.


Aha! Much clearer. Thank you. 
It looks like I'll be able to use this then. 
Appreciate the assist!


----------



## Wunterslaus

*Crashing when trying to watch 3D*

Hi everyone,


Recently I bought a new graphics card because I felt it was time for a new one. I went from a Radeon HD 7850 to the Radeon R9 280x. Now watching 3D with my BenQ w1070 was no problem at all with my HD7850. I was watching (and still am trying to) SBS 3D movies from my PC. I had updated the firmware on my BenQ w1070 to 1.06 in order to be able to watch 3D SBS. Now all I had to do was to set the refresh rate of my PC (via right mouse button on desktop (windows 7), then Screen Resolution, then Advanced Settings, then Monitor tab and then change the Screen Refresh Rate) to 24 Hz in order to be able to select the Side-by-Side option under 3D settings on the Benq w1070. But now that I have switched to a new graphics card my PC keeps crashing when I am watching a 3D movie. I get a black screen or a blue screen (not the BSOD because I do not see any text on my screen, it is just blue). Also when I change the refresh rate the only 6 options are: 25/29/30 Hertz Interlaced or 50/59/60 Hertz. I really don't know what the problem is and how I can fix. I have the latest driver from AMD so that should't be the problem.


Can anyone please help me how to fix my 3D movie watching problem. 


Greetings,


Wunterslaus


----------



## AV_Integrated

Wunterslaus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> Recently I bought a new graphics card because I felt it was time for a new one. I went from a Radeon HD 7850 to the Radeon R9 280x. Now watching 3D with my BenQ w1070 was no problem at all with my HD7850. I was watching (and still am trying to) SBS 3D movies from my PC. I had updated the firmware on my BenQ w1070 to 1.06 in order to be able to watch 3D SBS. Now all I had to do was to set the refresh rate of my PC (via right mouse button on desktop (windows 7), then Screen Resolution, then Advanced Settings, then Monitor tab and then change the Screen Refresh Rate) to 24 Hz in order to be able to select the Side-by-Side option under 3D settings on the Benq w1070. But now that I have switched to a new graphics card my PC keeps crashing when I am watching a 3D movie. I get a black screen or a blue screen (not the BSOD because I do not see any text on my screen, it is just blue). Also when I change the refresh rate the only 6 options are: 25/29/30 Hertz Interlaced or 50/59/60 Hertz. I really don't know what the problem is and how I can fix. I have the latest driver from AMD so that should't be the problem.


I would check in the Home Theater PC section. Any and all video output issues related to a computer are a computer issue. It could deal with the EDID table being received from the projector, but that shouldn't change what the PC does, and the PC not working well with it, is still a PC issue. I have heard about half a dozen reports similar to what you are running into, and it has always been a PC related issue.

I do hope you DO get good info in this section, but I recommend you give a try in the HTPC section as a primary place to check on this issue.


----------



## Wunterslaus

AV_Integrated said:


> I would check in the Home Theater PC section. Any and all video output issues related to a computer are a computer issue. It could deal with the EDID table being received from the projector, but that shouldn't change what the PC does, and the PC not working well with it, is still a PC issue. I have heard about half a dozen reports similar to what you are running into, and it has always been a PC related issue.
> 
> I do hope you DO get good info in this section, but I recommend you give a try in the HTPC section as a primary place to check on this issue.


Thanks for your reply, I will do that and hope I get good info on both of them.


----------



## chmcke01

My new home is currently under construction (roof should be going up tomorrow and they plan to go fast, starting drywall on Thursday or Friday) and I will be projecting onto the wall and the screen size will be really limited by how close to the ceiling I can mount the projector. 

I was planning on this Mustang low profile mount:

http://www.amazon.com/Mustang-Profi...1&sr=1-5&keywords=low+profile+projector+mount

But it would be nice if there was a way to mount it even closer without breaking the bank. We have about a 145" screen right now (projector is sitting on a table at the back of the room), and it's looking like we will probably have to downsize to "just" about 120" at the new house. It's strange to say but I am afraid 120" might seem small after what we are used to, lol.


----------



## AV_Integrated

Geez, that doesn't look like a low-profile mount, it also looks like a wobbly piece of junk.

There are two of these on eBay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHIEF-RPAU-...S_Projector_Mounts_Stands&hash=item3ce56f84f5

They can be bolted directly to the ceiling. They have a lower profile, are far more easily adjusted, and is far more sturdy once installed.

Search Chief RPAU on eBay and you will be able to see the other one. Both are from the same seller.

Good Chief mounts come up on eBay all the time, and are available to the patient. I just picked up a used RPMAU Elite universal mount, which typically sells for $150+ for under $80 shipped to my door. Oh, and they included their old projector along with the mount.

So, you can find stuff for $50 or so which will really make you happy for years to come.

Not sure why the ceiling height is so limited in a new construction setup though. No need for any gear at the front of the room if you can put your wiring anywhere you want it. I sure wouldn't plan on downsizing if I could avoid it.

EDIT: Here's the same group selling another Elite mount with projector: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chief-RPMA0...S_Projector_Mounts_Stands&hash=item339326cb48

I got it for $50 + shipping ($20) which is half of what you typically find online for a Elite universal mount. Unfortunately, the stack height is a bit more than the RPAU mount I previously linked, and it may end up costing $20 more or so to get it.


----------



## akm3

Well, my 1070 is up and I'd like to post a mini review.

First. This is my first DLP projector and I'm very sad to learn that I am very rainbow sensitive. I see them everywhere, especially on anything black text with a white background if my eyes even think of moving. It's like multi-colored strobe lights blasting your eyes and it gives me headaches almost immediately. This is problematic while for example navigating the AppleTV interface (white text on black background). It is much less frequently noticed on actual material.

Second. I went with too big a screen for my room and I cheaped out too much on the screen. I have a $177 elite screens pulldown and I got what I paid for. It's junk, there are waves at the bottom that are noticeable when viewing and I will be replacing it quickly.

The actual projector fan noise doesn't bother me. The brightness is off the charts - it's perfect when watching 3D which cuts out a lot of light. Without 3D, the black levels are just too high. Since I'm going to be shrinking my screen from a 120" to approximately a 106" which will put even MORE light on the screen, I'm going to probably buy a .9 gain grey screen. Also, my walls are still light color so I'm going to go ahead and paint them dark grey as per my original plan.

I knew this going in but the lack of lens shift control compared to a projector I've owned in the past (Sanyo Z2) is annoying. That is just part of this price range though. Also, I'm disappointed that it is impossible to achieve truly tight focus across the entire image, and when you get up close you can clearly see the "chromatic abberation" which looks just like a convergence problem. My final gripe is the zoom/focus. Zooming changes focus, focus changes zoom. This sucks.

With all that said, when viewing actual content, the picture looks great, especially 3D. For this price, I couldn't expect to be more happy with the projector. If I knew what I knew now about rainbows, I probably would have bought the Sony 40es for $2k while it was on sale instead, but I will not be unhappy keeping the 1070 going forward. It's a great projector.

I may also experiment with a removable Neutral Density filter to see if that can't reduce the light output for non 3D movies and help out a bit.

OH one last thing. I can't believe how BAD DVD looks. It is a junky, pixellated mess. I'm pretty sure the upscaling is happening in my Blu-Ray player but it looks like garbage so I need to investigate it further. Blu-Ray looks great. 3D Blu-Ray looks perfect.

TLDR: So, in conclusion, in my room, for 2D material I need to control light, reduce gain, reduce output (via ND filter) and figure out my upconversion and it will be great. For 3D Blu-Ray it's already near perfect. I wish the lens was higher quality to allow better focusing/convergence (yes I know it's DLP but it looks like convergence). End of the day it throws an awesome picture while playing content. And rainbows really suck. LCOS for my next projector.


----------



## kreeturez

akm3,
Swap your ATV's Video Output setting from 'Auto' (which will default to 60hz) to '50hz' instead.

The color wheel has been found to spin significantly faster when the projector is receiving a 50hz signal compared to a 60hz one.

This is what I've been doing on my source devices (I'm also sensitive) and the improvement is very noticeable.

The ND filter will help, too.


----------



## akm3

kreeturez said:


> akm3,
> Swap your ATV's Video Output setting from 'Auto' (which will default to 60hz) to '50hz' instead.
> 
> The color wheel has been found to spin significantly faster when the projector is receiving a 50hz signal compared to a 60hz one.
> 
> This is what I've been doing on my source devices (I'm also sensitive) and the improvement is very noticeable.
> 
> The ND filter will help, too.


I'll give that a try thank you! I'll report back.

I just ordered a Oppo 103d, does that have an option to set 50hz as well?


----------



## hotjt133

50hz or 60hz doesn't make much difference to me in terms of rainbow. I think akm will still see a lot of them in 50hz, because he sees it on the first sight, just like me. I could go a step further to give an analogy of the rainbow to mp3. The differences between 50hz and 60hz (to me) are sutle, much like comparing the sound quality of 128k mp3 and flac.


----------



## bluer101

akm3 said:


> I'll give that a try thank you! I'll report back.
> 
> I just ordered a Oppo 103d, does that have an option to set 50hz as well?


What is your lamp mode? I notice more rainbows when running in brighter smart Eco vs Eco. 

Also when running 1080p 24 vs forced 60 I see more RBE in 24. 

It's not bad but since I'm getting more hours on the PJ it seems to calm down a little. Over all I love the PJ for the money. Maybe later I will buy something better. 

Yes, the oppo 103d will help a little but not miracles. I'm glad I got one and really enjoy the Darbee.


----------



## akm3

hotjt133 said:


> 50hz or 60hz doesn't make much difference to me in terms of rainbow. I think akm will still see a lot of them in 50hz, because he sees it on the first sight, just like me. I could go a step further to give an analogy of the rainbow to mp3. The differences between 50hz and 60hz (to me) are sutle, much like comparing the sound quality of 128k mp3 and flac.


That analo is funny because I hear a big difference in flac vs 128kbps but I'll bet your point stands.


----------



## Puckshaw

So disappointed. Got this projector today, fired it up, and immediately discovered I'm very sensitive to RBE. I tried switching to 60 HZ but it was still very distracting to me. Got it from Neweggflash and they wouldn't allow a return. I had to haggle with them for a while just to get a store credit minus a 10% restocking fee. So I just lost $71 on this little adventure and have to find an LCD projector now for probably twice the price


----------



## akm3

Puckshaw said:


> So disappointed. Got this projector today, fired it up, and immediately discovered I'm very sensitive to RBE. I tried switching to 60 HZ but it was still very distracting to me. Got it from Neweggflash and they wouldn't allow a return. I had to haggle with them for a while just to get a store credit minus a 10% restocking fee. So I just lost $71 on this little adventure and have to find an LCD projector now for probably twice the price


I had the same thing, but before you throw in the towel, try switching to the lower bulb output (the brighter it is set the worse the rainbows are)
Also, if you are viewing something like the AppleTV navigation menu (white text on black background) it is much worse than on actual movies.


----------



## pd555

Ok, conspiracy theory alert

I always run the bulb in Smart Eco. I am used to the occasional flicker. Last night I happened to check the Bulb menu and at some point it has changed itself to Normal. I haven't touched that so don't know when it happened

Anyone else had that?

Suspicious minds might think they do that on purpose so you accidentally use more lamp life...


----------



## kreeturez

pd555 said:


> Ok, conspiracy theory alert
> 
> I always run the bulb in Smart Eco. I am used to the occasional flicker. Last night I happened to check the Bulb menu and at some point it has changed itself to Normal. I haven't touched that so don't know when it happened
> 
> Anyone else had that?
> 
> Suspicious minds might think they do that on purpose so you accidentally use more lamp life...




Over 2000 hours between two different W1070's and have never seen that - just checked mine, still SmartEco! 

One thing that comes to mind: each preset can have its own Lamp Power setting (3D included) - so you sure you haven't switched from one preset to another without realizing? (It's easy to do by, say, double-pressing the middle 'Enter' button...)


----------



## pd555

kreeturez said:


> Over 2000 hours between two different W1070's and have never seen that - just checked mine, still SmartEco!
> 
> One thing that comes to mind: each preset can have its own Lamp Power setting (3D included) - so you sure you haven't switched from one preset to another without realizing? (It's easy to do by, say, double-pressing the middle 'Enter' button...)


Yes maybe that's what I've done at some point. Also I did watch Pacific Rim 3D at the weekend (very good by the way) so maybe that has something to do with it

I'll be more cautious in future!


----------



## Puckshaw

akm3 said:


> I had the same thing, but before you throw in the towel, try switching to the lower bulb output (the brighter it is set the worse the rainbows are)
> Also, if you are viewing something like the AppleTV navigation menu (white text on black background) it is much worse than on actual movies.


I'll give that a try this evening. I'm afraid that now that I'm aware of it, I'll be looking for it subconsciously.


----------



## akm3

Puckshaw said:


> I'll give that a try this evening. I'm afraid that now that I'm aware of it, I'll be looking for it subconsciously.


That is unfortunately true. If I purposefully flick my eyes around it is easy to see no matter what I do. Future projectors for me will stick to LCOS.


----------



## kreeturez

pd555 said:


> Yes maybe that's what I've done at some point. Also I did watch Pacific Rim 3D at the weekend (very good by the way) so maybe that has something to do with it
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be more cautious in future!



Yeah, might've flicked to default 'Standard' mode when coming out of 3D.

To be safe, it might make sense to set each preset to SmartEco, just in case!


----------



## pd555

kreeturez said:


> To be safe, it might make sense to set each preset to SmartEco, just in case!


Good thinking. Have done that now. Thanks


----------



## JoeBoy73

Okay guys...two years with this PJ and I'm just now using the 3D I really like my glasses and the picture has been great. I was curious though...can the picture be changed in 3D (Standard, Cinema, Dynamic)? 

Just trying to get the best pic...it's a little dark, but that can also be from my 4000 hours I've put on the PJ.


----------



## kreeturez

JoeBoy73 said:


> Okay guys...two years with this PJ and I'm just now using the 3D I really like my glasses and the picture has been great. I was curious though...can the picture be changed in 3D (Standard, Cinema, Dynamic)?
> 
> Just trying to get the best pic...it's a little dark, but that can also be from my 4000 hours I've put on the PJ.


3D always takes a significant hit in brightness compared to 2D. If you think about it, any pair of 3D glasses (even passive ones at a theater) drop brightness significantly. Then, remember that when Active glasses are in operation, at any given time, only one of the two lenses is actually 'open' (and there's even a portion of time per cycle - during the red-flash sync - that both are closed); so it drops even more in operation.

And of course, at 4000 hours - your lamp has dimmed somewhat! (What lamp power mode are you using? If you're using Eco, then swap over to SmartEco or Normal mode to gain brightness in 3D with very little loss of quality to the image.)

In terms of compensating to increase brightness, the three controls that are most helpful are *Brightness* (obviously!), *Contrast* and *Gamma* (under advanced picture settings).

You have two preset modes to play with in 3D: the default one (simply called 3D); and 'User 3' (which could be renamed if you wanted). Changes made to either are saved.

For brighter 3D movies, I've left the default settings almost in tact but just dropped Gamma by one point and I'm sorted most of the time. (Pushing Gamma too low washes the image out; so you'd want to go easy on it.)

For dim movies, for the second preset, I've dropped Gamma one point as well, and in addition, pushed up Brightness (by about 2 points or so) and Contrast (by 3-5 points). 
Once again, pushing up brightness increases black levels and pushing up contrast introduces bright-color/white clipping; so you'll want to take it easy here, too.


Experiment with those three controls a bit (along with lamp mode) and determine what looks best for you in your setup. Hopefully, a one-point drop in gamma (along with SmartEco/Normal lamp mode) is all you need for most of your content.


----------



## farr3ll

If I placed the w1070 on a coffee table would it projector above a 42" tv placed on an entertainment unit that's roughly the same height?


----------



## akm3

farr3ll said:


> If I placed the w1070 on a coffee table would it projector above a 42" tv placed on an entertainment unit that's roughly the same height?


No unless you used tilt and keystone. 

The image will be about 3-7 inches higher than the center of the lens.


----------



## madrid64

Hi guys, I'm newbie kind of, I have the qumi q2, I'm about to pull the trigger for this projector but I don't know much about calculating throw distance, etc. mi setup is like this: the ceiling mount is about close to 13 ft (close to 4 mts) from the screen (110'' DYE) and well to make it short I need help, I went to projector central's calculator and I don't think I can make this projector work with my actual setup if barely, but I don't know much about a projector zoom funtionality and I can't move the ceiling mount closer(to much trouble and by that I mean the wife), so my big question is: Am I going to be able to make it work? I really want this projector (my second option and acording to the calculator the optoma hd131xe would be fine with my setup. I really apreciate any advise, thanks in advance and sorry for my english.


----------



## AllenA07

I'm a huge newbie to the world of projectors (audio has long been more of my thing). I have to say that the w1070 really has grabbed my attention and is looking like a very real candidate to be my first projector in a small dedicated theater build. I'm a little less then a year away from when I think I would be making the jump, but all my research so far makes it look like in terms of picture quality (which is paramount over features in my eyes) is a very solid competitor in the under $1500 range.

Question I have is about the throw distance. I would likely be wanting to go with a screen between 86 and 92 inches. It appears from the Benq calculator that my throw would only be around 8 feet for my situation (high shelf mount of ceiling mount). By all my research thus far that seems like a ridiculously short throw. I'm working in a room that is 11 x 12, so it's not a big issue for me, but the math just seems wrong.

Also will ask, how much damage does a ceiling mount do to the ceiling? I'm renting this house (so this is a temporary theater) so I don't want to cause too much destruction.


----------



## niccolo

AllenA07 said:


> I'm a huge newbie to the world of projectors (audio has long been more of my thing). I have to say that the w1070 really has grabbed my attention and is looking like a very real candidate to be my first projector in a small dedicated theater build. I'm a little less then a year away from when I think I would be making the jump, but all my research so far makes it look like in terms of picture quality (which is paramount over features in my eyes) is a very solid competitor in the under $1500 range.
> 
> Question I have is about the throw distance. I would likely be wanting to go with a screen between 86 and 92 inches. It appears from the Benq calculator that my throw would only be around 8 feet for my situation (high shelf mount of ceiling mount). By all my research thus far that seems like a ridiculously short throw. I'm working in a room that is 11 x 12, so it's not a big issue for me, but the math just seems wrong.
> 
> Also will ask, how much damage does a ceiling mount do to the ceiling? I'm renting this house (so this is a temporary theater) so I don't want to cause too much destruction.


I assume you're using an online calculator like http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm? If 92 inch diagonal 16:9 screen, your maximum throw is 10 feet (keep in mind the calculators will show you both the full range and a middle number). That's not long, but it's not ridiculously short for such a small screen. The W1070 is a relatively short-throw projector, even if the W1080 is even more so.

Keep in mind a high shelf would need the projector mounted upside down underneath it, since the projector projects up when upright, down when upside down.

In theory, you could hang a projector mount off as little as one anchor screw into a stud. In practice, I'd vote for two. Screws don't make big holes, easy to fill in afterward. A toggle bolt to anchor on drywall makes a bigger hole, but that's a pretty bad idea anyway, don't want the weight of your projector above your head just hanging on the drywall. How many screws also depends on the mounting holes on your chosen mount, in my case my mount (Chief RSMAU) requires four, a friend built a simple metal plate that interfaces between those four and two anchor screws that go into the stud.

If you're not buying for a year, you should either be able to get the W1070 for a serious discount or you may choose something else that's on the market at that point.


----------



## AllenA07

Hadn't thought about the orientation of the projector. I've got a ceiling fan in the room that also might be an obstacle, but I'm pretty confident I could shoot under it without much trouble.


----------



## Puckshaw

I've decided to keep the projector. I can't find anything worthy of replacing it without spending close to $3k. I played around with it last night and the picture looks excellent in a dark room. The rainbows are only annoying on certain types of scenes. My wife can't see them at all (she thinks I'm crazy). She also asked me why it looks so much better than our 70" LED TV  I think I can live with it for the next year or two and then upgrade when prices come down on some of the other tech.


----------



## Arcadia88

I replaced my ceiling fan with a short dome light. No other choice as the ceiling fan was 15 inches down from an 8 foot ceiling and a hanging chain. Yep it had to go. Enjoy your movies in the heat of summer.  Ok it's not that bad I have AC


----------



## fredxr2d2

Puckshaw said:


> I've decided to keep the projector. I can't find anything worthy of replacing it without spending close to $3k. I played around with it last night and the picture looks excellent in a dark room. The rainbows are only annoying on certain types of scenes. My wife can't see them at all (she thinks I'm crazy). She also asked me why it looks so much better than our 70" LED TV  I think I can live with it for the next year or two and then upgrade when prices come down on some of the other tech.


If it makes you feel any better, I saw rainbows every time I turned the thing on for the first 200 hours or so, but now I only see them if I go looking. Most of that is the bulb "settling in," I think. So, you may just need to give it time.


----------



## Natrix1973

JoeBoy73 said:


> Okay guys...two years with this PJ and I'm just now using the 3D I really like my glasses and the picture has been great. I was curious though...can the picture be changed in 3D (Standard, Cinema, Dynamic)?
> 
> Just trying to get the best pic...it's a little dark, but that can also be from my 4000 hours I've put on the PJ.


Search Google for the Sound and Vision 3d settings (think the link is in this thread somewhere too), I thought they were good settings for improving the color and brightness with 3d.

EDIT: here is the link

http://www.soundandvision.com/content/benq-w1070-3d-dlp-projector-settings


----------



## niccolo

fredxr2d2 said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I saw rainbows every time I turned the thing on for the first 200 hours or so, but now I only see them if I go looking. Most of that is the bulb "settling in," I think. So, you may just need to give it time.


That sounds a bit like speaker break-in, an awful lot of which would probably more accurately be called ears and brain break-in.


----------



## fredxr2d2

niccolo said:


> That sounds a bit like speaker break-in, an awful lot of which would probably more accurately be called ears and brain break-in.


No. Projector lamps decay over time and therefore the brightness reduces over the lamps' life. The first 150-200 hours being the biggest hit in brightness (though it is fairly steady from the graphs I've seen). So as the bulb gets less bright, rainbows, which are caused in part by our eyes distinguishing bright from dark, are reduced for the viewer. Hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## niccolo

fredxr2d2 said:


> No. Projector lamps decay over time and therefore the brightness reduces over the lamps' life. The first 150-200 hours being the biggest hit in brightness (though it is fairly steady from the graphs I've seen). So as the bulb gets less bright, rainbows, which are caused in part by our eyes distinguishing bright from dark, are reduced for the viewer. Hopefully that makes sense.


Yep, agreed it makes sense that this would have some effect on rainbows; more importantly, whatever the cause, perceived improvements are a good thing.


----------



## vagos1103gr1

Hi everybody, I was wondering if somebody can help me. Lately when I try to see 3d to my pj with power DVD 14 the 3d image is getting disturbing in my eyes. My eyes getting tired and the image is not clear 3d like before. I try to invert the 3d but not a chance. When I am streaming 3d from YouTube or vudu the 3d is clear. I tried also with win DVD and is the same. 3d has depth but is disturbing in the eys in the fast scenes. I play 3d isos from my laptop with nvidia sli 750. I tried to reinstall the drivers but nothing. Also all my devices connected with my yamaha amplifier. I have also a ps4 and with the new firmware supposed to play 3d blueray movies but I can watch only 3d in my 3d tv not on benq. The image change to frame packing but not see 3d. The image is still 2d. Thanks for any reply.


----------



## madrid64

madrid64 said:


> Hi guys, I'm newbie kind of, I have the qumi q2, I'm about to pull the trigger for this projector but I don't know much about calculating throw distance, etc. mi setup is like this: the ceiling mount is about close to 13 ft (close to 4 mts) from the screen (110'' DYE) and well to make it short I need help, I went to projector central's calculator and I don't think I can make this projector work with my actual setup if barely, but I don't know much about a projector zoom funtionality and I can't move the ceiling mount closer(to much trouble and by that I mean the wife), so my big question is: Am I going to be able to make it work? I really want this projector (my second option and acording to the calculator the optoma hd131xe would be fine with my setup. I really apreciate any advise, thanks in advance and sorry for my english.


Cmon guys, I really need help here.


----------



## IRJ

madrid64 said:


> Cmon guys, I really need help here.


Use this site: http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm


You may have been to this site from your words but it answers all your questions.


----------



## acras13

Ok , just saw a post in the found deals that benq is selling the refurb 1070 fora pretty nice price , I was teetering between the 1070(first choice) and the cheaper optoma hd131xe and $100 gift card on amazon, but since I found the refurb deal... My question is , how do the refurbs stack up, generally speaking? Does Benq have a decent record with refurbs , or should I avoid it? My other problem is that I haven't found express information on what their refurb warranty is , just that it is not the same as the regular warranty. If someone can point me to the info I'm missing on their site I would appreciate it greatly. I've been chomping at the bit for ages to move to a PJ , and just got to demo the 1070 today in far from optimal conditions at Fry's , luckily I didn't see rainbows , and even with the lights on in their theater room ( which they can't dim for security reasons) the pic was pretty good, so I'm sure it will look fine in my bright ass livingroom , and will look great at night. Thanks for the help and I'm looking to join all of you in projector land!


----------



## farr3ll

akm3 said:


> No unless you used tilt and keystone.
> 
> The image will be about 3-7 inches higher than the center of the lens.


Thanks for the info.

Not sure if this projector is going to be right for me then. I can mount it higher but it'll be 4.7-4.8 metres back from screen. The screen size isn't a concern but by calculation it'll only output 14 foot Lambert. I'm guessing 3d is going to be a bit iffy but will this be too dark even for 2d?


----------



## JW6

Why does the BenQ and recently provided projector central calculator differ by 2'5" for a 92" screen at a distance of 8' w/o zoom or "1"? Am I missing something?


----------



## akm3

JW6 said:


> Why does the BenQ and recently provided projector central calculator differ by 2'4" for a 92" screen at a distance of 8' w/o zoom or "1"? Am I missing something?


One of the calculators had zoom backwards if I recall


----------



## JW6

akm3 said:


> One of the calculators had zoom backwards if I recall


Thanks. It appears then the projector central is reversed after seeing some other setups. Just got the pj and I'm right at 7'11'' so I need all of that for a 92" screen. Only real preceivable problem I forsee is light leakage from other reports and it looks like this is hit or miss.


----------



## niccolo

JW6 said:


> Thanks. It appears then the projector central is reversed after seeing some other setups. Just got the pj and I'm right at 7'11'' so I need all of that for a 92" screen. Only real preceivable problem I forsee is light leakage from other reports and it looks like this is hit or miss.


The projector exhibits a little light leakage, but it's hard to see how that would vary, it's just a function of the design. 

Since you're mounting it so close to the screen, it's possible it'll be more of an issue for you, in which case you could fairly easily improvise some masking to block the light leakage coming out of the vent from hitting the screen, while not blocking airflow.

There's also some light leakage from the lens itself (why do most projectors use reflective silver lens surrounds??), which casts a fair bit of light onto the ceiling (and from there onto the screen), I've played around with masking this with some cardboard and black masking tape.

But I haven't heard of anyone for whom the light leakage seemed to significantly compromise image quality.


----------



## Nicktx27

Does anyone use a curved screen with this projector?


----------



## akm3

farr3ll said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Not sure if this projector is going to be right for me then. I can mount it higher but it'll be 4.7-4.8 metres back from screen. The screen size isn't a concern but by calculation it'll only output 14 foot Lambert. I'm guessing 3d is going to be a bit iffy but will this be too dark even for 2d?


14 foot lamberts is a lot. If you want to jazz it up a bit you can simply use a screen with a bit of gain (1.3) or if you really want nuclear brightness you can get something with a 2+ gain. You might be surprised how much 14 is though especially in a light controlled room.


----------



## farr3ll

akm3 said:


> 14 foot lamberts is a lot. If you want to jazz it up a bit you can simply use a screen with a bit of gain (1.3) or if you really want nuclear brightness you can get something with a 2+ gain. You might be surprised how much 14 is though especially in a light controlled room.


Thanks mate. I've been floating around asking questions about this and that on the w1070 over the past few months but thought best way was to bite the bullet. Got my W1070 yesterday (first projector) and I'm blown away by the quality, even converted my naysayer wife who was "what do you want a projector for, waste of money" all along 

You're right, if 14fL is what im getting from my projected image at 4.7 metres then it's ample. In fact, too much. I've only watched a movie out of the box so need to change the settings, change to smart eco etc

The hairs stand up on the back of my neck every time I think about my 3 metre wide screen on the wall, I think I've started down a road of obsession.


----------



## JW6

niccolo said:


> The projector exhibits a little light leakage, but it's hard to see how that would vary, it's just a function of the design.
> 
> Since you're mounting it so close to the screen, it's possible it'll be more of an issue for you, in which case you could fairly easily improvise some masking to block the light leakage coming out of the vent from hitting the screen, while not blocking airflow.
> 
> There's also some light leakage from the lens itself (why do most projectors use reflective silver lens surrounds??), which casts a fair bit of light onto the ceiling (and from there onto the screen), I've played around with masking this with some cardboard and black masking tape.
> 
> But I haven't heard of anyone for whom the light leakage seemed to significantly compromise image quality.


Thanks guys. Good to hear the light leakage isn't too bad. So wish I could get by with a 100" screen, hell to soffits/airducts I actually diy'ed a 110" paired with the Optoma HD65 which I had past soffit and to the side and it still impressed. Can't wait to see the w1070 with proper image (squared, no keystone, etc.). 92" should be ok at 10' seating I suppose. Just looks like this thing could use all the screen one can muster with the lumen output. Still debating on getting the Elite sable fixed 92". Looks pretty decent for the $200 mark.


----------



## anirbana

I need some help.

I am using the W1070 in economy or Smart Eco mode and mostly in Brilliant Color off.

I noticed that if I turn brilliant color off, the color temp option in main image screen is disabled and I can't change it. Is this normal? Doesn't look like normal as I have used several PJs in the past and all with BC off, but had no issues in choosing color temp.

Anyone?


----------



## kreeturez

anirbana said:


> I need some help.
> 
> I am using the W1070 in economy or Smart Eco mode and mostly in Brilliant Color off.
> 
> I noticed that if I turn brilliant color off, the color temp option in main image screen is disabled and I can't change it. Is this normal? Doesn't look like normal as I have used several PJs in the past and all with BC off, but had no issues in choosing color temp.
> 
> Anyone?



This is normal - have noticed the same thing.

Since switching on Brilliant Color does change color temperature (by adding secondary colors available during color-wheel spoke time - which yields some extra brightness without too large-a-hit on accuracy); it's possible that in this case, this setting is actually specifically _for_ Brilliant Color; i.e. it dictates how Brilliant Color should operate in terms of adding secondaries.

It doesn't matter all that much, though: you can still manually adjust color temperature using the Color Management System menus; which still operate exactly the same when BC is off. So you can achieve the same effect; it's just a bit more manual to do so.


----------



## CheYC

Just built a making system for my 16:9 screen with this projector, what a huge difference for 2.35 movies! 

Here's a pic with the flash on, bottom is masked, top is not, you can see the "black bars" on the top, on the bottom, nothing. 









Flash again, no masks 









Flash with masks









No flash, masks


----------



## skater2

Nice, CheYC! How are you attaching the masks? I've built a couple of panels, but I haven't covered them with velvet yet, and I'm still mulling over some options on how to attach them.


----------



## akm3

farr3ll said:


> Thanks mate. I've been floating around asking questions about this and that on the w1070 over the past few months but thought best way was to bite the bullet. Got my W1070 yesterday (first projector) and I'm blown away by the quality, even converted my naysayer wife who was "what do you want a projector for, waste of money" all along
> 
> You're right, if 14fL is what im getting from my projected image at 4.7 metres then it's ample. In fact, too much. I've only watched a movie out of the box so need to change the settings, change to smart eco etc
> 
> The hairs stand up on the back of my neck every time I think about my 3 metre wide screen on the wall, I think I've started down a road of obsession.


Atta boy! Enjoy watching!


----------



## jmphipps0428

Hey guys. I was playing PS4 on my w1070 last night and the image on the screen flashed red for a split second, then it was gone. Only time it's happened......I waited around for 30 min and it didn't happen again. Projector and bulb are only a month old. Should I be worried about this? Is there a hardware failure in my future? Impending doom for my color wheel? Or was this a random odd occurance, maybe a quick HDMI handshake issue or some other anomaly? Please advise.......it's appreciated!


----------



## akm3

jmphipps0428 said:


> Hey guys. I was playing PS4 on my w1070 last night and the image on the screen flashed red for a split second, then it was gone. Only time it's happened......I waited around for 30 min and it didn't happen again. Projector and bulb are only a month old. Should I be worried about this? Is there a hardware failure in my future? Impending doom for my color wheel? Or was this a random odd occurance, maybe a quick HDMI handshake issue or some other anomaly? Please advise.......it's appreciated!


Sounds like an HDMI burp to me.


----------



## Keith AP

Nicktx27 said:


> Does anyone use a curved screen with this projector?


Nick, I do, with an anamorphic lens, what's your question?


----------



## vagos1103gr1

Hi everybody, I was wondering if somebody can help me. Lately when I try to see 3d to my pj with power DVD 14 the 3d image is getting disturbing in my eyes. My eyes getting tired and the image is not clear 3d like before. I try to invert the 3d but not a chance. When I am streaming 3d from YouTube or vudu the 3d is clear. I tried also with win DVD and is the same. 3d has depth but is disturbing in the eys in the fast scenes. I play 3d isos from my laptop with nvidia sli 750. I tried to reinstall the drivers but nothing. Also all my devices connected with my yamaha amplifier. I have also a ps4 and with the new firmware supposed to play 3d blueray movies but I can watch only 3d in my 3d tv not on benq. The image change to frame packing but not see 3d. The image is still 2d. The 3d in ISO' videos with frame packing is getting annoying. I see now only side by side. Anybody can to explain me why is happening this suddenly?


----------



## CheYC

skater2 said:


> Nice, CheYC! How are you attaching the masks? I've built a couple of panels, but I haven't covered them with velvet yet, and I'm still mulling over some options on how to attach them.


I used a combination of magnets and velcro pads. Glued magnets to the screen and masks and stuck the velcro pads on top of the magnets, stays on there nice.


----------



## Nicktx27

Keith AP said:


> Nick, I do, with an anamorphic lens, what's your question?


I was more curious than anything else. I was wondering if any extra equipment was needed. 
You answered my question. 
Thanks!


----------



## rwestley

How do you reach the top masking when you want to change it? I have been looking into some kind of adjustable masking system for some time but have not found an easy way to make it.


----------



## CheYC

rwestley said:


> How do you reach the top masking when you want to change it? I have been looking into some kind of adjustable masking system for some time but have not found an easy way to make it.


The magnets help out with that, if I hold it up they kind of "grab" at the masks, then the velcro holds them in place. Getting them off is a different story, I have to climb on my little stand in front of the screen to pull them off, which I wish was a bit easier.. but they stay on longer then they aren't at this point, since most of what I watch is 2.35.


----------



## rwestley

CheYC said:


> The magnets help out with that, if I hold it up they kind of "grab" at the masks, then the velcro holds them in place. Getting them off is a different story, I have to climb on my little stand in front of the screen to pull them off, which I wish was a bit easier.. but they stay on longer then they aren't at this point, since most of what I watch is 2.35.


Thanks, The problem I have is that it is very difficult to get up to reach the top masking. I will have to work on a different solution.


----------



## Nicktx27

Apparently Best Buy no longer carries this projector. Which stinks because that's what all my gift cards are for.


----------



## AllenA07

Honest question for those of you with this projector. Looking at the price and the competition this projector almost seems too good to be true. I can't really seem to find much in the under $1500 (my price limit) that seems to really compete with the reasonably priced 1070. I would love to know if there are some major drawbacks or something that I'm simply missing with this projector. I'm pretty close to pulling the trigger on it, and just want to do as much research as I can.


----------



## kreeturez

AllenA07 said:


> Honest question for those of you with this projector. Looking at the price and the competition this projector almost seems too good to be true. I can't really seem to find much in the under $1500 (my price limit) that seems to really compete with the reasonably priced 1070. I would love to know if there are some major drawbacks or something that I'm simply missing with this projector. I'm pretty close to pulling the trigger on it, and just want to do as much research as I can.



In this price bracket, it's almost unrivaled.

It isn't drawback-free, of course: the fans can be a bit noisy if not in Eco mode.
The black levels could be a bit better (once again, they're not bad in Eco mode).
Like most budget projectors, it's picky about placement (needs to be roughly in line with either the top or bottom of the screen; horizontally centered).

Other than that, it's pretty awesome and probably just-about best-in-class at its price-point. Pull the trigger if the above isn't an issue for you.


----------



## akm3

AllenA07 said:


> Honest question for those of you with this projector. Looking at the price and the competition this projector almost seems too good to be true. I can't really seem to find much in the under $1500 (my price limit) that seems to really compete with the reasonably priced 1070. I would love to know if there are some major drawbacks or something that I'm simply missing with this projector. I'm pretty close to pulling the trigger on it, and just want to do as much research as I can.


Compared to "other projectors" this project is limited in it's placement functionality/lens shift, is louder with it's fan, and has worse black levels. Also, the lens isn't super high quality so you get some chromatic aberrations that basically means you can't totally focus the image RAZOR sharp and it looks up close like the convergence is slightly wrong. All of these are minor things for the price. It is an exceptional value putting up an exceptionally good image for little money.


----------



## vlad0k

akm3 said:


> and has worse black levels.


I've also been looking into my first projector and with a max budget of around $1500, I haven't been able to find something that a review would say has better black levels than the w1070. Is there anything specific you can point to? The language around black levels is very vague but I've struggled to find a reviewer praising a projectors black levels unless its a $5000 JVC.


----------



## akm3

vlad0k said:


> I've also been looking into my first projector and with a max budget of around $1500, I haven't been able to find something that a review would say has better black levels than the w1070. Is there anything specific you can point to? The language around black levels is very vague but I've struggled to find a reviewer praising a projectors black levels unless its a $5000 JVC.


I have never seen one but the sony HW 40es (not sure exact model number) has better blacks, better lens/lens shift, and is much quieter. It also costs between 2k-2.5k. And, in some cases (3d?) might have a worse picture than the w1070. For dark sci if movie 2d viewing it should kill the w1070 though. In the $1500 range I just don't know enough about the competitors to say. I went with w1070 for $699 during Fourth of July sale and it's a budget projector with the above mentioned flaws but an EXTREMELY good value.


----------



## Arcadia88

I'm close to 500 hours on the projector. Netflix is going to turn me into a slug if I keep this up. 
I've noticed the bulb has 'smoothed' out with the smart eco auto bright and dim. I never noticed it that much while watching movies. But it was very apparent on the PC. Usually while scrolling web sites with white pages and dark pictures. 
This weekend the kids let in several flying insects by leaving the back door open. I think I've got most of em but now I'm worried that somthing might have crawled up into the vents as many made a beeline for the light of the Benq 1070. Does this thing have a sealed light path? And what does that mean exactly?


----------



## AllenA07

vlad0k said:


> I've also been looking into my first projector and with a max budget of around $1500, I haven't been able to find something that a review would say has better black levels than the w1070. Is there anything specific you can point to? The language around black levels is very vague but I've struggled to find a reviewer praising a projectors black levels unless its a $5000 JVC.


From everything I've read about the BenQ it looks like it is going to require a lot more money to do significantly better. My understanding is that running it in Eco mode really helps improve the blacks. But I do generally agree with you that it is hard to find much talk about how the black levels are other then that they could be darker. I guess my mind might still change (it's been known to happen) but I think I'll be joining the BenQ owners club. My theater is set to be ready sometime around November, so I'm not in a huge hurry, but I simply don't see much on the horizon that is going to do better.


----------



## Sonyad

Nicktx27 said:


> Apparently Best Buy no longer carries this projector. Which stinks because that's what all my gift cards are for.


It's still on BestBuy.com but through marketplace sellers. Your gift cards would still work.


----------



## Nicktx27

Sonyad said:


> It's still on BestBuy.com but through marketplace sellers. Your gift cards would still work.


I tried but didn't get the option. No worries, I just traded them out for $800 worth of amazon gift cards. Lol!
My unit gets here tomorrow.


----------



## stehal

Hello all, I currently have an Epson 8100 projector and I'm considering purchasing this BenQ 1070 projector. The problem I have is that I have a 1.1gain 110" screen and my epson projector is mounted about 15-16' away from the screen. With the zoom options and screen shifts on the Epson 8100 the picture was amazing looking. With the Benq 1070 would I have to relocate the projector closer to the screen or would the projector be fine projecting from 15-16' away? Just not sure that the Benq 1070 has the same adjustments as my old epson. Thanks


----------



## chmcke01

*Won't fit*



stehal said:


> Hello all, I currently have an Epson 8100 projector and I'm considering purchasing this BenQ 1070 projector. The problem I have is that I have a 1.1gain 110" screen and my epson projector is mounted about 15-16' away from the screen. With the zoom options and screen shifts on the Epson 8100 the picture was amazing looking. With the Benq 1070 would I have to relocate the projector closer to the screen or would the projector be fine projecting from 15-16' away? Just not sure that the Benq 1070 has the same adjustments as my old epson. Thanks


http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm

If you use the above calculator you will see that the absolute furthest you can be from the screen with absolutely no zoom used and still fit a 110" screen is 12' from the screen. The smallest screen you can achieve with it at 15' (so again no zoom) is a 138" image. 

In other words, yes you will have to either get a bigger screen or move the mount closer if you get the W1070.


----------



## SightSeeker1

Hello, I am getting ready to pull the trigger on this. I just want to make sure I am checking everything correctly. I will be sitting 13' back from screen. I will be getting 110" screen in a light controlled room. I will ceiling mount around 10.5' back. Does this sound right?

Thanks


----------



## acras13

So I pulled the trigger last week and ordered this PJ from Benq , the refurb price discount was too good to pass up. I'm loving the big screen experience in my livingroom , even just projection on a less than ideal wall. A couple of things that I've either missed in the thread , or are different from what I've read about this PJ . First , they sent it with a backlight remote . while I was expecting the non backlight one. I'm not sure if this is an upgrade or they sent a remote for a different model , but so far its working with the PJ . The other thing that I've noticed is that the zoom range my unit has doesn't match what the Benq website , or the Projector Central calculator claim. Measuring the horizontal from a throw distance of 10' , my unit throws 87" to 104". Benq's calc claims 81" to 105" from 10' , and PC claims 80" to 105" . I'm not really worried about the reduced zoom range it looks like mine has , I was just curious if variations in zoom range were normal , and if anyone else has been sent this remote , or if I just lucked out. Now I'm going to get back to watching this amazing projector.


----------



## normanu

What is the latest firmware on the projector?
My movie player only outputs ycbcr and with that the 3D SBS isn't recognised at 1080p. 
It only works when using a player that does RGB.

I guess this is something which can be fixed by a firmware, so I hope it is available already?


----------



## SightSeeker1

One more question. I have searched and couldn't find my answer. When I do the caluclator for the 110" screen I am getting 25fL minimum. I take it this is normal mode? I was doing some reading here....

http://www.projectorcentral.com/benq_w1070_3d_home_video_projector_review.htm?page=Performance

and it said eco mode drops the brightness 30% which would take me down to about 17.5 fL. Is this a correct estimate on my part? I'm just a little worried it will be too bright. I may be able to do an accent wall but I can't black out the walls totally.


----------



## kreeturez

acras13 said:


> A couple of things that I've either missed in the thread , or are different from what I've read about this PJ . First , they sent it with a backlight remote . while I was expecting the non backlight one. I'm not sure if this is an upgrade or they sent a remote for a different model , but so far its working with the PJ . The other thing that I've noticed is that the zoom range my unit has doesn't match what the Benq website , or the Projector Central calculator claim. Measuring the horizontal from a throw distance of 10' , my unit throws 87" to 104". Benq's calc claims 81" to 105" from 10' , and PC claims 80" to 105" . I'm not really worried about the reduced zoom range it looks like mine has , I was just curious if variations in zoom range were normal , and if anyone else has been sent this remote , or if I just lucked out. Now I'm going to get back to watching this amazing projector.




Calculators are often not 100% perfectly-matched; which is why it makes sense to leave at least a bit of room for error. Think of them more as estimations. (Also, remember that the calculators measure from the front of the projector - ie, the lens - not the back. Though you're probably already doing so.) 



The back-lit remote is now standard: vast improvement over the old one!





normanu said:


> What is the latest firmware on the projector?
> 
> My movie player only outputs ycbcr and with that the 3D SBS isn't recognised at 1080p.
> 
> It only works when using a player that does RGB.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this is something which can be fixed by a firmware, so I hope it is available already?




Latest version of the firmware is 1.08. Try dropping your output refresh-rate to 24hz on your player and see if that helps? Otherwise, you might be out of luck with that particular player...







SightSeeker1 said:


> I will be getting 110" screen in a light controlled room. I will ceiling mount around 10.5' back. Does this sound right?




Sounds about right according to the calculator. You're also right in the middle of the zoom range so you've got plenty of room for error. Or for when you decide to take that screen size up a bit... 





SightSeeker1 said:


> One more question. I have searched and couldn't find my answer. When I do the caluclator for the 110" screen I am getting 25fL minimum. I take it this is normal mode? I was doing some reading here....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.projectorcentral.com/benq_w1070_3d_home_video_projector_review.htm?page=Performance
> 
> 
> 
> and it said eco mode drops the brightness 30% which would take me down to about 17.5 fL. Is this a correct estimate on my part? I'm just a little worried it will be too bright. I may be able to do an accent wall but I can't black out the walls totally.




Those supplied measurements are normally in regular full-power mode; so yes, Eco will drop it 30% or so.



You'll see in practice whether you actually find Eco still too bright: I suspect it might be perfect. If you do though, a cheap ND filter is a simple solution. Increasing to a larger screen (as I hinted at above!) is another. Turning "Brilliant Color" off drops it a little bit further. Also with time, the lamp of any projector (if it's not LED) dims: so what is 'too bright' out of the box may be just right after 200 hours.


----------



## glanimal

SightSeeker1 said:


> Hello, I am getting ready to pull the trigger on this. I just want to make sure I am checking everything correctly. I will be sitting 13' back from screen. I will be getting 110" screen in a light controlled room. I will ceiling mount around 10.5' back. Does this sound right?
> 
> Thanks


I only hear people speaking of how big screen they can get with the projector max distance in theor space. Whatever happens to picture quality and viewing distance.to screen size ratio..Im at 10ft from my screen as well.as the projector being 10ft from screen...The maximum screen size i can go with is 80inch diagonal to see no discerning artifacts as in the best picture quality you can get..10ft.from.screen can give.me..a screen size.of around 140inchs.

One of the main aim of a projector is a cheaper way to get a larger.screen for half the cost


----------



## glanimal

glanimal said:


> I only hear people speaking of how big screen they can get with the projector max distance in theor space. Whatever happens to picture quality and viewing distance.to screen size ratio..Im at 10ft from my screen as well.as the projector being 10ft from screen...The maximum screen size i can go with is 80inch diagonal to see no discerning artifacts as in the best picture quality you can get..10ft.from.screen can give.me..a screen size.of around 140inchs.
> 
> One of the main aim of a projector is a cheaper way to get a larger.screen for half the cost


 For 1080p you should be 1.5times away the diagonal size of your screen 

More info
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/23-sc...stance-x-screen-size-standards-smpte-thx.html


----------



## SightSeeker1

I pulled the trigger with 110" screen. Can't wait. Will be dropping in front of my 60"st50 plasma for movie duty.


----------



## jb99p

I finally decided to use the WOW disk to calibrate the projector. I found that I'm getting a lot of white clipping. On the contrast test screen I can only see the three bars on the left, the ones that are supposed to be on the right side are solid white. Is there another setting besides contrast that I should be using to correct this or this expected from the W1070? I do not have any issues with the other test.


----------



## niccolo

jb99p said:


> I finally decided to use the WOW disk to calibrate the projector. I found that I'm getting a lot of white clipping. On the contrast test screen I can only see the three bars on the left, the ones that are supposed to be on the right side are solid white. Is there another setting besides contrast that I should be using to correct this or this expected from the W1070? I do not have any issues with the other test.


The projector clips at both extremes. I'm surprised this isn't mentioned more. Oddly, some people have reported that theirs doesn't clip, and provided test screens to back it up.


----------



## Livin

I just setup my W1070 last night. My only issue is that the bright / white areas look like I'm staring at the sun. Sides of faces, windows, white areas, etc... "bloom" with white light. 

stats...
refurb direct from BenQ
bulb has 30 hours on it (factory testing?)
blackout fabric (Joann fabrics) 110" screen, reflecting on smooth/rubberized side

Anyway to fix this?

thx


----------



## HDTVChallenged

niccolo said:


> The projector clips at both extremes. I'm surprised this isn't mentioned more. Oddly, some people have reported that theirs doesn't clip, and provided test screens to back it up.


I wonder if setting the HDMI to 'PC Level' (instead of 'video' or 'auto') would do the trick?


----------



## Ingram

I searched and didn't find anyone mentioning this. During the last week the projector has developed a hum during standby. It's really high pitched and I can hear it from bed. I'm going to have to start unplugging it to get some relief.


----------



## kreeturez

HDTVChallenged said:


> I wonder if setting the HDMI to 'PC Level' (instead of 'video' or 'auto') would do the trick?



It might.. IIRC, calibration results also differ between using RGB and YCbCr color spaces on the source device; with some reviewers (if memory serves) finding one calibrates better than the other.




Ingram said:


> I searched and didn't find anyone mentioning this. During the last week the projector has developed a hum during standby. It's really high pitched and I can hear it from bed. I'm going to have to start unplugging it to get some relief.



This used to come up all the time...

I mentioned it myself as one of the changes I noticed when picking up a new unit, when compared to my old one:


kreeturez said:


> 
> A few notes on the 01-107 (hardware revision) when compared to my original 00-103:
> 
> Came with firmware 1.08. Which means full 3D H-SBS support at 1080p24hz; out of the box.
> Brightness uniformity drastically improved over the old one. Twisting the bulb of my old one (as per Dom Sad's suggestion, here) did help a lot, though it never bothered me much to begin with and I only twisted it as part of my attempt to dust-bust. A 45 Degree twist of the bulb did the trick for me. I wonder of the new one isn't twisted to begin with in-factory...
> HDMI 1 is less recessed; meaning HDMI cables will likely make better contact (was never an issue for me, though it did affect some)
> Fan doesn't rattle. Old one rattled from the first time I powered it on. Never bothered us much but the Mrs. did comment that the new one is quieter. That said, I half-expect it to start rattling at some point!
> Lens-Shift cover clips in place now - it used to just slide.
> *No high-pitched PSU sound when projector is powered off but plugged in (in orange-light standby mode). This irritated me a ton on the old one; leading me to frequently power off the plug.*
> Overall brightness is about 20% brighter due to the new bulb. The old one was at 1500 hours; so this is a pretty good omen in terms of how the bulb dims with age. The main drop-off that I noticed was in the first 200-300 hours or so. Clearly a good bulb.
> New remote; it's back-lit, looks exactly as per my post here. Never had issues with the old one (hardly needed to use it other than powering on/off); but it's really convenient to have 'User 1' and 'User 2' quick-access Mode-change buttons (I've got User 1 calibrated for night-time; and User 2 calibrated for day-time; not having to cycle through every mode when switching between them is great).


I'm guessing it doesn't get mentioned much anymore because new units aren't affected by it...


----------



## niccolo

HDTVChallenged said:


> I wonder if setting the HDMI to 'PC Level' (instead of 'video' or 'auto') would do the trick?


If I recall correctly it does, but at a cost to image quality. It's been a while since I played around with this (and reported back, earlier in this thread).


----------



## AV_Integrated

glanimal said:


> For 1080p you should be 1.5times away the diagonal size of your screen
> 
> More info
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/23-sc...stance-x-screen-size-standards-smpte-thx.html


Just an FYI, I don't think that information presented is accurate.

Typically it's 1.5x screen WIDTH to eyes, not screen diagonal.

But, THX has good info right on their page:
http://www.thx.com/consumer/home-entertainment/home-theater/hdtv-set-up/

They basically say that viewing distance should be between 1' and 1.5' for every 10" of diagonal. So, a 120" diagonal = 12' to 18' of viewing distance. They lean towards the front end of this, which is consistent with what I have found most people enjoy and reflects close to 'center of theater' viewing distances in commercial theaters I have been to.


----------



## niccolo

AV_Integrated said:


> Just an FYI, I don't think that information presented is accurate.
> 
> Typically it's 1.5x screen WIDTH to eyes, not screen diagonal.
> 
> But, THX has good info right on their page:
> http://www.thx.com/consumer/home-entertainment/home-theater/hdtv-set-up/
> 
> They basically say that viewing distance should be between 1' and 1.5' for every 10" of diagonal. So, a 120" diagonal = 12' to 18' of viewing distance. They lean towards the front end of this, which is consistent with what I have found most people enjoy and reflects close to 'center of theater' viewing distances in commercial theaters I have been to.


That's much more consistent with my real-world experience. I have a 119" (i.e. 10-ft) 16:9 diagonal screen and sit 13' from it, and I find it about right, if it weren't for room constraints I might actually go a little bigger, and definitely for letterboxed widescreen content.


----------



## Livin

anyone try using a Darbee with the W1070? Interested in the results...


----------



## bluer101

Livin said:


> anyone try using a Darbee with the W1070? Interested in the results...


Yep, I have a Oppo 103d and love it. After playing with the Darbee settings they add just enough to make it a nice touch.


----------



## scotthal

bluer101 said:


> Yep, I have a Oppo 103d and love it. After playing with the Darbee settings they add just enough to make it a nice touch.


^^ +1 - Picked up a refurb Oppo 103D to use with my W1070; love the effect. It (artificially) adds texture::grit::realism.


----------



## bluer101

scotthal said:


> ^^ +1 - Picked up a refurb Oppo 103D to use with my W1070; love the effect. It (artificially) adds texture::grit::realism.


It does not really add anything to the picture like sharpness does. 

"DARBEE puts depth cues and details in an image by increasing or decreasing the local pixel luminance, according to our patented method."


----------



## Livin

I've watched several videos now from my HTC (xbmc), I WAS seeing a major problem... White/bright areas of the frames look like they are blooming. It is impossible to see any detail, it is like you are staring at a bright light. 
Darker scenes were fine.

So... I changed to a different laptop, and everything is perfect now. The only difference was the 'problem child' was an Intel i3 iGPU and the one working perfectly is an AMD 6000 series discrete GPU.

So... a few questions...

1) Do all Intel iGPUs have a problem with this? Or is there some setting I'm missing?
2) What do you recommend for AMD GPU settings? - the PQ looks great now, but maybe people have suggestions to make it better 

thx!


----------



## akm3

Livin said:


> I've watched several videos now from my HTC (xbmc), I WAS seeing a major problem... White/bright areas of the frames look like they are blooming. It is impossible to see any detail, it is like you are staring at a bright light.
> Darker scenes were fine.
> 
> So... I changed to a different laptop, and everything is perfect now. The only difference was the 'problem child' was an Intel i3 iGPU and the one working perfectly is an AMD 6000 series discrete GPU.
> 
> So... a few questions...
> 
> 1) Do all Intel iGPUs have a problem with this? Or is there some setting I'm missing?
> 2) What do you recommend for AMD GPU settings? - the PQ looks great now, but maybe people have suggestions to make it better
> 
> thx!


This sounds like a driver / color space / gamma mismatch / something like that. Some configuration setting that was wrong between the Benq and the Intel


----------



## P_I_M_P

Hello guys, I need your help.
I have a curved screen called "couch screen". Like the malcom screens lets say. The quality of the image with daylight is awesome.

I've done some changes in the living room (open holes in the wall to hide the cables, etc).
My current issue the projector positioning.


The guy who installed the screen some months ago mentioned that because the screen is curved, in the future the best thing was to have the projector centered with the screen --> Vertically centered offset
The problem is that W1070 doesn't allow you to use this vertically centered option correct?
Either I have it in the ceiling or in the ground.

I've been playing with BenQ project calculator and it seems like the projector should be positioned in the ceiling.
Or, should I do the Vertically centered offset, with some projector -30º angle and then play with the offset?


----------



## P_I_M_P

BTW, the key point here is that these curved screens retain the light in the screen but for that the projector should be aligned with the center height of the screen.
But I think this old men is still thinking about older projectors that don't use vertical lens like w1070.

so... placing it in the ceiling would be ok? :\
otherwise I will leave like that.. and use keystone values....


----------



## Livin

akm3 said:


> This sounds like a driver / color space / gamma mismatch / something like that. Some configuration setting that was wrong between the Benq and the Intel


Agreed, but I checked all the settings and everything looked normal - Gamma, etc. I did not see any way to change the color space. 

Very interesting thing is while the htpc with the AMD video does not have blooming, the overall light output with the AMD is MUCH lower. With the Intel, HD3000 I think, I could easily watch shows in ambient light. 

Anyone have any ideas? 
For those using Intel graphics... Do you see the same thing I'm seeing?
For those using AMD/ATI cards... what do you have the card set to for the best output?

thx!


----------



## acras13

kreeturez, thanks for the info on the updated remote , and the variation on the zoom specs. 
Now I have another question. I'm experiencing e occasional signal drops over HDMI , but with a very strange twist . Watching content through my ROKU , I have no problem watching Netflix , TWIT network , Rush or many others . My problem is with Amazon prime. When watching Prime , every so often , no set pattern , the screen goes to snow for a couple seconds , then I get the searching for signal splash , then the image comes back. I get occasional flashes during shows without losing the image as well. I know this sounds like an HDMI cable issue , but since its so limited , and I haven't been able to reproduce this with other sources, or even other content through the ROKU , and the HDMI cable isn't touched before , during, or after the issue , I'm rather stumped. I used this cable for over a year with my plasma with no issues of any kind . Has anyone had anything like this happen? I'm guessing that it is not the PJ, but if someone knows otherwise so I can get this sorted I'll be appreciative .


----------



## chmcke01

*Similar*



acras13 said:


> kreeturez, thanks for the info on the updated remote , and the variation on the zoom specs.
> Now I have another question. I'm experiencing e occasional signal drops over HDMI , but with a very strange twist . Watching content through my ROKU , I have no problem watching Netflix , TWIT network , Rush or many others . My problem is with Amazon prime. When watching Prime , every so often , no set pattern , the screen goes to snow for a couple seconds , then I get the searching for signal splash , then the image comes back. I get occasional flashes during shows without losing the image as well. I know this sounds like an HDMI cable issue , but since its so limited , and I haven't been able to reproduce this with other sources, or even other content through the ROKU , and the HDMI cable isn't touched before , during, or after the issue , I'm rather stumped. I used this cable for over a year with my plasma with no issues of any kind . Has anyone had anything like this happen? I'm guessing that it is not the PJ, but if someone knows otherwise so I can get this sorted I'll be appreciative .


I had a similar issue when I first got my projector. At first I thought it was random but then I noticed that it was almost always happening when using the switch to turn the light or fan on/off. The outlet I was plugged into isn't supposed to be connected to the switch, but it was on the same wall as the switch. I moved to a different power outlet and it has not happened since. 

Could be an entirely different issue, but just thought I should mention it. 

I would start keeping track of when it happens and what you are doing at the time, if it truly does just happen when watching Amazon Prime it could be an issue with the Amazon Prime app on the Roku. Maybe you could see if there is a firmware/software update for the Roku?


----------



## AaronPSU79

glanimal said:


> For 1080p you should be 1.5times away the diagonal size of your screen
> 
> More info
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/23-sc...stance-x-screen-size-standards-smpte-thx.html


Recommended seating distance for 1080p content is 1.5 X screen WIDTH. You can certainly go closer though, down to around 1.3 or even 1.2 times screen width. Personally I sit 10.5 feet from a 120", 1080p screen and it's awesome, I wouldn't want to sit any closer though, hard to follow the action.


----------



## Nicktx27

Have had my 1070 for about a week projecting on a wall and man did I make the right choice. Image looks great even on the wall which is not white, so I know once a screen is put in there it will look amazing. Watched a couple of movies and playing games is great.


----------



## BigRussianBO$$

Hello friends!
Now I am ready to buy this pj with its price. Is it still the best pj on the market? +-300$ is not a problem.


----------



## acras13

chmcke01 said:


> I had a similar issue when I first got my projector. At first I thought it was random but then I noticed that it was almost always happening when using the switch to turn the light or fan on/off. The outlet I was plugged into isn't supposed to be connected to the switch, but it was on the same wall as the switch. I moved to a different power outlet and it has not happened since.
> 
> Could be an entirely different issue, but just thought I should mention it.
> 
> I would start keeping track of when it happens and what you are doing at the time, if it truly does just happen when watching Amazon Prime it could be an issue with the Amazon Prime app on the Roku. Maybe you could see if there is a firmware/software update for the Roku?



Thanks for the tip , but that's not the case with mine. The circuit is isolated to just AV gear , plugged into a Monster reference power center HTS2500 and one lamp, and I'm the only one here so I know no one is messing with anything when this problem manifests. The only possibility on the power side that I've yet to explore is changing the AFCI breaker out. Those things are problematic with AV components , I've had power supplies that simply would not work on AFCI , they would instantly trip the breaker. Perhaps the breaker is fluctuating the supply just enough to cause the signal to be interrupted .


----------



## akm3

Livin said:


> anyone try using a Darbee with the W1070? Interested in the results...


I have an oppo 103d with a w1070. I leave it on 35 hi def all the time. It makes a subtle but noticeable change. Cranking it up too much looks unrealistic. Turning it off just looks like slightly softer focus.

It's pretty subtle at that setting.

I am not willing to say its better or worse, just a subtle change.


----------



## scotthal

Inexpensive ceiling mount - Picked up a Chief/Dell C4504 P4RMK universal ceiling mount on ebay ($20, shipped); mounting plate fits the W1070 once you ream out the existing holes to accept M4 hardware (I used M4x16mm flatheads, with the (included) 5mm spacers).

Works, stable, downside of being cheap is the lack of screwdriver::vernier adjustments for the inveterate tweaker.


----------



## AllenA07

BigRussianBO$$ said:


> Hello friends!
> Now I am ready to buy this pj with its price. Is it still the best pj on the market? +-300$ is not a problem.


I've been shopping for about a month now. In terms of picture quality this appears to be s good as you're going to get in the under $1500 (possibly $2000) category. I came in with $1500 to spend and I think for the first time since getting into this hobby I'm going to make a purchase and remain under budget.


----------



## akm3

BigRussianBO$$ said:


> Hello friends!
> Now I am ready to buy this pj with its price. Is it still the best pj on the market? +-300$ is not a problem.


I bought it and I love mine. It truly is a great picture with the only caveats being the black level and the noise.

If I could do it all over agian, I might stretch up to the Sony VW40ES for improved black levels and other nice options (lens shift, etc) but I don't know if I would be sacrificing things like 3D quality.

I'm still amazed at how good the w1070 is period. For the price I'm blown away.

/caveat: I haven't seen many recent projectors to compare it to, my experience is from projectors from 10 years ago.


----------



## fredxr2d2

Hey everyone,

I wanted to give a quick update about a company that I just dealt with: XPand. While they were short on information sometimes, they did something pretty awesome for me: they made a custom firmware so that the DLP-Link glasses can operate in dual-view gaming mode. What this means for me specifically is that my gf, who can't watch 3D, can switch the glasses to either Left-eye only or Right-eye only and watch without discomfort. The glasses weren't as cheap as others have been talked about, but they're battery-powered (2032 or whatever those little guys are) and come with several nose pieces. They also block the red-flash and seem really well put-together. I think a good experience with a company deserves some recognition, so I'm putting this here and in the BenQ W1070 3D glasses thread.

Here's to good 3D!!!


----------



## Livin

akm3 said:


> I have an oppo 103d with a w1070. I leave it on 35 hi def all the time. It makes a subtle but noticeable change. Cranking it up too much looks unrealistic. Turning it off just looks like slightly softer focus.
> 
> It's pretty subtle at that setting.
> 
> I am not willing to say its better or worse, just a subtle change.


thanks for the info... looks like it is not worth the $ - based on % cost of the entire system for the % improvement provided. I've spent under $700 on W1070 & DIY 110" screen... and it looks great.


----------



## Nicktx27

BigRussianBO$$ said:


> Hello friends!
> Now I am ready to buy this pj with its price. Is it still the best pj on the market? +-300$ is not a problem.


As others have stated, under $2000 you're not going to be able to find a better value/deal. It is a solid picture and so far for me i have had a very quiet unit. If you are in the sub $1K market, and your room allows, this is the one to get. 
I'm actually going to be mounting mine a little in front of the viewing seating. I know it's recommended that you don't, but I think it will be necessary in my setup. So at 10 ft I'll still have my 120" screen, but can go smaller if necessary.


----------



## akm3

Livin said:


> thanks for the info... looks like it is not worth the $ - based on % cost of the entire system for the % improvement provided. I've spent under $700 on W1070 & DIY 110" screen... and it looks great.


The Oppo 103D is a GREAT player, but like you say for a total % cost of a system, if you want to keep it low, it doesn't make some earth shattering change vs say an $80 Sony BluRay player something. I was a little disappointed in the Darbee processing and wish it was more dramatic without damaging the image. 

Part of the weakness, in my opinion, is the lens in the w1070 just isn't that good so you can't really, really, REALLY get it in focus anyway. If it could focus perfectly without chromatic aberration (which looks just like LCD misconvergence) it might benefit more from the Darbee processing, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Livin

Nicktx27 said:


> ...so far for me i have had a very quiet unit.


Is it really quiet? I'm seeing, in both Eco & Std, a consistent 33db at 3' distance... with it sitting on a table. I don't find this "quiet" and it is annoying when watching anything that has scenes with normal listening levels / dialog / etc


----------



## Nicktx27

Livin said:


> Is it really quiet? I'm seeing, in both Eco & Std, a consistent 33db at 3' distance... with it sitting on a table. I don't find this "quiet" and it is annoying when watching anything that has scenes with normal listening levels / dialog / etc


I'm sitting with it next to my head watching movies and playing games. I can't hear the fans at all.
I have it in eco mode.


----------



## Livin

Nicktx27 said:


> I'm sitting with it next to my head watching movies and playing games. I can't hear the fans at all.
> I have it in eco mode.


What is the room temp? Mine is at 75, tops and the fan is loud 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicktx27

Livin said:


> What is the room temp? Mine is at 75, tops and the fan is loud
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Typically, when running, my upstairs is probably around 78-80 degrees. Once I get two fans in there instead of one it should be a little cooler.


----------



## kreeturez

Livin said:


> What is the room temp? Mine is at 75, tops and the fan is loud


I run at the same ambient temperature and in Eco, the fan is pretty quiet. (Try switching to Eco Lamp Power). It's louder on SmartEco and Normal; but not distractingly so. (I run SmartEco usually).

Here's a question: how old is your unit? Did you buy new? Or 2nd-hand/refurbished? I ask because older units (last year's models) were frequently affected by a fan defect that caused a sort of rattling (or grinding/'crickets', as some described it) sound. If you're noticing something like this, then have it swapped out since it's technically a defect. (If it's a refurb, it's possible the fan is the reason for it being a refurb).

Once again, this only applies to older units so if you bought new, the fan should be fairly quiet - especially on Eco.


----------



## Livin

kreeturez said:


> I run at the same ambient temperature and in Eco, the fan is pretty quiet. (Try switching to Eco Lamp Power). It's louder on SmartEco and Normal; but not distractingly so. (I run SmartEco usually).
> 
> Here's a question: how old is your unit? Did you buy new? Or 2nd-hand/refurbished? I ask because older units (last year's models) were frequently affected by a fan defect that caused a sort of rattling (or grinding/'crickets', as some described it) sound. If you're noticing something like this, then have it swapped out since it's technically a defect. (If it's a refurb, it's possible the fan is the reason for it being a refurb).
> 
> Once again, this only applies to older units so if you bought new, the fan should be fairly quiet - especially on Eco.


 The unit is a refurb direct from BenQ (manuf date May 2013). To me, it just sounds like a fan but I'll pay more attention to see if it sounds like crickets.



I always run in Eco. I’m getting 33db during use – from cold (immediately after turning it on) the noise level is it 27-28db.



The unit is on a 32" tall table and I sit 36" on 45 degree angle behind & to the side - this is where I'm measuring it from.


Can you guys use a sound meter on your phones to measure the sound level from 36" to the side?


Seems odd I'm getting 33db when Nicktx27 says he cannot hear his fans at all! This would be more like 20-24db


thanks for the help trying to figure out if my unit is defective.



This is very different from people that are telling me on the forums they cannot hear the fan when in use… but I can definitely hear it.


----------



## fredxr2d2

I'll try to remember to measure mine tonight, but 33dB sounds about like what I was getting when I dialed in my speakers. I have it ceiling mounted though and so it doesn't bother me very much--the only time I hear it is in quiet (no music) scenes in dialogue-heavy films. And even then it's just a light fan noise.


----------



## fredxr2d2

Also from this review it sounds about right:

Family room projectors tend to be a little noisy, in terms of fan noise. The W1070 is hardly a quiet projector, but rated 33db, puts it in the same range, and I’d say it’s at least as quiet at full power, as Epson’s Home Cinema 5020UB one of the best under $3000 home theater projectors around. - See more at: http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/benq-w1070-review-summary/#sthash.ayG5HGqZ.dpuf


----------



## Livin

fredxr2d2 said:


> Also from this review it sounds about right:
> 
> Family room projectors tend to be a little noisy, in terms of fan noise. The W1070 is hardly a quiet projector, but rated 33db, puts it in the same range, and I’d say it’s at least as quiet at full power, as Epson’s Home Cinema 5020UB one of the best under $3000 home theater projectors around. - See more at: http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/benq-w1070-review-summary/#sthash.ayG5HGqZ.dpuf


it is rated at 33db on Normal, 30db on Eco. I have a sneaky suspicion my unit is not really going into Eco mode. I look forward to hearing what DB rating you are getting on Eco. Thx for the help


----------



## Arcadia88

Make sure your not in high altitude mode. I use high altitude mode for more fan speed just for the hope of more lamp life. I think it is acceptable to me by myself but when I have company over I turn off the high altitude mode to lower the fan speed and noise. Can you turn it on and see what the increase in noise is?
Switching high altitude mode takes time for the fans to ramp up or down. It's not right away.


----------



## Nicktx27

Livin said:


> The unit is a refurb direct from BenQ (manuf date May 2013). To me, it just sounds like a fan but I'll pay more attention to see if it sounds like crickets.
> 
> 
> 
> I always run in Eco. I’m getting 33db during use – from cold (immediately after turning it on) the noise level is it 27-28db.
> 
> 
> 
> The unit is on a 32" tall table and I sit 36" on 45 degree angle behind & to the side - this is where I'm measuring it from.
> 
> 
> Can you guys use a sound meter on your phones to measure the sound level from 36" to the side?
> 
> 
> Seems odd I'm getting 33db when Nicktx27 says he cannot hear his fans at all! This would be more like 20-24db
> 
> 
> thanks for the help trying to figure out if my unit is defective.
> 
> 
> 
> This is very different from people that are telling me on the forums they cannot hear the fan when in use… but I can definitely hear it.


To be fair, mine is a brand new unit so that may have a lot to do with it.


----------



## fredxr2d2

Livin said:


> it is rated at 33db on Normal, 30db on Eco. I have a sneaky suspicion my unit is not really going into Eco mode. I look forward to hearing what DB rating you are getting on Eco. Thx for the help


I didn't get a chance to get a really accurate measurement last night, but hopefully someone else can try -- I may be busy for the next few days.


----------



## Livin

Arcadia88 said:


> Make sure your not in high altitude mode. I use high altitude mode for more fan speed just for the hope of more lamp life. I think it is acceptable to me by myself but when I have company over I turn off the high altitude mode to lower the fan speed and noise. Can you turn it on and see what the increase in noise is?
> Switching high altitude mode takes time for the fans to ramp up or down. It's not right away.


I'm not in HA mode - at least, I never put it in HA mode and it is not on in the menu. Maybe it is auto detecting I live in Denver ;-)


----------



## hotjt133

Arcadia88 said:


> Make sure your not in high altitude mode. I use high altitude mode for more fan speed just for the hope of more lamp life.


Do you really think worth doing so? You're not only suffering more noise, but also wearing out the fans quicker. Lamp is not that expensive (


----------



## Arcadia88

hotjt133 said:


> Do you really think worth doing so? You're not only suffering more noise, but also wearing out the fans quicker. Lamp is not that expensive (


----------



## Livin

You should be able to replace the fan very inexpensively. Since it is no longer under warranty just fine in that fits and use it. Most fans are common sizes, so it should not be difficult to replace 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## hotjt133

As I posted above, I doubt you should use a general computer case fan to replace the projector fan. It is working in a much hotter environement. But there is hardly any temperature spec on a general fan. It would be a safe bet to buy the same fan Benq uses, but it is hard to find and could be expensive.

As for the lamp, there are plenty of original Osram deals on Aliexpress.


----------



## Anthony1

So, I bought this projector a couple of months ago, and just last night I went to turn the thing on, and it started going through it's normal warmup process, but the bulb never fired up. Then the red lamp light just started blinking repeatedly. I unplugged the power cord, and waited like 4 minutes, and then tried it again... Same thing.

I've only used this projector very sparingly over the last couple of months since getting it, and it's already having a problem ? Damn... what the heck ever happened to manufacturing a decent freaking product? So, because it's been like 3 months since I bought this, I guess the process is that I'm going to have to package everything up and ship it back to BenQ ? Anybody know what the process is, and the turn around time ?


----------



## HDTVChallenged

Optoma????


----------



## kreeturez

Lamps are made by third parties (Osram, for example) and early failures are rare but do happen. How many hours did you have (roughly) on the lamp?

Contact the projector manufacturer (whichever it is!) and they'll probably make a plan for you.


----------



## Anthony1

HDTVChallenged said:


> Optoma????


My bad, I meant BenQ



There is less than 100 hours on the projector. Probably less than 50 actually. I really haven't used it very much at all. Does anybody think I should try turning it on again today ? Or would turning it on two separate times be enough to know it's got a serious problem ?


----------



## chmcke01

Any idea if this would work for a BenQ W1070?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dell-Chief-...S_Projector_Mounts_Stands&hash=item2a40657b5c


----------



## LFM2

*bulb*

The bulb could be bad. I had similar problems with my 1070. I called BenQ support and they said that 90% of the time removing and reseating the bulb connector fixed the problem. They gave me the option of sending it in or doing it myself. I took the DIY option and no problems since (500 hrs. ago). I would call BenQ and get an incident report started then try the connector reseat trick. Since the bulb is currently not working at all, you'll have your answer quickly.


----------



## sumitagarwal

I just got one of these and as everyone knows there's a fair amount of light bleed from the exhaust and also reflecting off the lens surround onto the ceiling.

Has anyone tried painting the exhaust grills and the lens surround matte black? I feel like this would help.


----------



## niccolo

I've always wondered why lens surrounds are often reflective silver, seems totally counterproductive. Just because it "looks cool"?


----------



## niccolo

On a separate note, I've noticed something odd. I have a W1070 with a Chief RSM mount with custom interface bracket mounted to a ceiling stud. I notice that when I fire up the cold projector, the image is always a little lower on my screen than it is by the time a film finishes and everything's warm. It moves about half an inch. I'm projecting a 119 inch diagonal 16:9 image from the max distance. Bizarre, frankly. The heat of the projector must be affecting the projector itself, the mount, or the ceiling drywall. Anyone experienced something similar?


----------



## Brajesh

Anyone using a Harmony Ultimate? Please help... no matter what I do, the PJ won't turn off. I've tried what was suggested in this thread, but no luck. When I start an activity, the PJ powers on, but it won't power off. I've even gone into 'Devices' and tried 'PowerToggle', 'PowerOff' and 'PowerOn' and none do anything.


----------



## hotjt133

Power off needs 2 clicks, so you need to program it as a sequence of 2 commands in a row.


----------



## acras13

niccolo said:


> On a separate note, I've noticed something odd. I have a W1070 with a Chief RSM mount with custom interface bracket mounted to a ceiling stud. I notice that when I fire up the cold projector, the image is always a little lower on my screen than it is by the time a film finishes and everything's warm. It moves about half an inch. I'm projecting a 119 inch diagonal 16:9 image from the max distance. Bizarre, frankly. The heat of the projector must be affecting the projector itself, the mount, or the ceiling drywall. Anyone experienced something similar?


That's really strange , I would think it has to be something internal, because the projector shouldn't be capable of putting off enough heat to warp the stud the mount is attached to , and even if it could , it wouldn't go back to the previous location. Might be something in the adjustment in the mount I suppose, maybe put a precision mark on the adjuster that works the direction of change and check it again once the projector is warmed up and the image has moved?
To add to the strange issues list , I had my PJ sitting on a stool right by my seating position for the first week and change of having it , was not bothered by the fan noise at all. I got my ceiling mount a couple days ago , mounted the unit , and now the fan is far more noticeable . I double checked the fan settings to see if I somehow switched to high altitude but thats not the case , everything is exactly the same , other than the PJ is upside down. Luckily its not TOO annoying when watching things , but I can't figure out why it would be , or seem louder.


----------



## niccolo

Agreed, I'm pretty sure it must be internal to the projector. That plastic creaking sound we all get as the projector expands under heat must be deforming it enough to shift the image a little. Which also suggests that others should be experiencing this.

Re your fan noise, I suspect the issue is that it's very directional, and you're now sitting in its path.


----------



## acras13

niccolo said:


> Agreed, I'm pretty sure it must be internal to the projector. That plastic creaking sound we all get as the projector expands under heat must be deforming it enough to shift the image a little. Which also suggests that others should be experiencing this.
> 
> Re your fan noise, I suspect the issue is that it's very directional, and you're now sitting in its path.


I don't think I'm experiencing the shift , but I'm projecting on a painted wall with no border , so I might not notice a subtle shift in height. I've experimented with moving around the room in case my noise issue was exactly what you mentioned , but it doesn't seem to be that I am now in the path of a noise source. the only option I haven't examined yet is placing a piece of carpet on the ceiling above the PJ . As when it was on the bench the floor below has rug and carpet , so maybe the bare ceiling is reflecting noise that was not getting reflected when it was closer to the floor. I'm also hoping the lack of ability to get uniform focus is because my wall is so wavy that the image is warping , might be picking up a Carada screen this week for a steal , if I can live with the frame almost touching the side walls, so that should tell me if I have to return for lens problem or not. If I do , I'll mention excessive fan noise so they check that too.


----------



## HDTVChallenged

niccolo said:


> Agreed, I'm pretty sure it must be internal to the projector. That plastic creaking sound we all get as the projector expands under heat must be deforming it enough to shift the image a little. Which also suggests that others should be experiencing this


Perhaps the Lens Shift mechanism?


----------



## niccolo

You can't get uniform focus, except perhaps when the projector is mounted close to the screen and zoomed out.

Lens shift might be moving as a function of temperature, but pretty odd. At least it's fairly subtle.


----------



## kreeturez

ProjectorReviews has just awarded the BenQ W1070 its 2014 "best-in-class" award in the sub-$2000 price bracket.

Not a bad performance considering the projector is nearly two years old.
And that it's real-world pricing is only a little over a third of that bracket's maximum price.

http://www.projectorreviews.com/bes...4/winner-best-in-class-under-2000-benq-w1070/


----------



## AllenA07

kreeturez said:


> ProjectorReviews has just awarded the BenQ W1070 its 2014 "best-in-class" award in the sub-$2000 price bracket.
> 
> Not a bad performance considering the projector is nearly two years old.
> And that it's real-world pricing is only a little over a third of that bracket's maximum price.
> 
> http://www.projectorreviews.com/bes...4/winner-best-in-class-under-2000-benq-w1070/


Waiting until October to buy, but I still haven't found a better deal under $2000. I went in with a $1,500 budget, I'm more than a little shocked I'm going to come in so far under budget.


----------



## chmcke01

*Waiting*



AllenA07 said:


> Waiting until October to buy, but I still haven't found a better deal under $2000. I went in with a $1,500 budget, I'm more than a little shocked I'm going to come in so far under budget.


It is certainly up to you (and your pocket book) but I wouldn't recommend just waiting around until October and then buying, I would watch the deals and sales and check the prices. You can even setup an account at CamelCamelCamel and be notified when the price drops. 

I had planned to wait until I moved in October to buy it but I got such a good deal on a brand new one from Amazon in late May (around $650 including tax and shipping) that I just couldn't justify waiting a few months and then paying over $100 more.


----------



## AllenA07

I get cash back from Amazon on my credit card in October, so there is the incentive. Of course, if something comes along that I can't pass up first I'll make the jump.


----------



## Scottyl41

Just wanted to add.. I have around 1800 hrs on my benq.. Still looks great. 120 screen. We use it to watch everything...we use it just like a req tv.

Scotty


----------



## Livin

I bought a refurb, which ended up having a loud, chirping, fan... so the replacement arrived today - much quieter, no chirping. BUT, it looks like there might be a problem with it.

Please see the images of both screens with test patterns... 
first photo = replacement PJ with the lower-right side seems to be slanting inward - definitely not a keystone issue.
second photo = original PJ, no such issue - very even rectangle all around.

This is a unfixable defect or something I can correct easily?

thx


----------



## acras13

Livin said:


> I bought a refurb, which ended up having a loud, chirping, fan... so the replacement arrived today - much quieter, no chirping. BUT, it looks like there might be a problem with it.
> 
> Please see the images of both screens with test patterns...
> first photo = replacement PJ with the lower-right side seems to be slanting inward - definitely not a keystone issue.
> second photo = original PJ, no such issue - very even rectangle all around.
> 
> This is a unfixable defect or something I can correct easily?
> 
> thx


 First , thanks for posting the discount on refurb straight from Benq , that pushed me into picking one up , price was too good to pass up! What is your screen mounted on ? The screen is crooked looking at the picture the right side of your screen is lower than the left, so I'm wondering if other things are misaligned . I would make sure the screen surface is aligned with the projector and top and bottom are parallel to horizontal . If it still looks like the image is canted , try putting the PJ on a table closer to the screen and see if you can adjust it so the test pattern is square. If you can get it dialed in on the table at a smaller screen size then I believe that would indicate that the lens is fine. I checked mine on a stool before ceiling mounting and the test pattern was nice and square , but it's a major PITA to match that with it hanging, probably because I bought a $25 mount from amazon. 
I am just learning all this , so don't put too much weight on what I'm suggesting , hopefully someone with more PJ experience will chime in. Good luck


----------



## SightSeeker1

Does anyone know what would be an ideal area to paint the ceiling in front of the projector to minimize reflections? I painted my entire room a dark grey but didn't want to go all out with the ceiling because it is a family hang out room as well. The projector area is in a recessed area so it won't look to bad if I just do a few feet in front of the screen. Does anyone know how far in front the most reflections take place? I was thinking probably the height of the screen would make the most sense but not sure. 

Thanks


----------



## Livin

My screen is level. You can see on of the photos shows the first pj is fine... Only my photos are not straight.  

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## qal1h

Quick question: is there any issue with Rev 01-107 W1070? Manufacture date is Jan 2014. Just wondering, and anyone know what firmware version this might be (still in the box)?


----------



## kreeturez

qal1h said:


> Quick question: is there any issue with Rev 01-107 W1070? Manufacture date is Jan 2014. Just wondering, and anyone know what firmware version this might be (still in the box)?



That's the same hardware revision (and manufacture date, actually) that I'm using - I believe 01-107 is the most recent hardware revision released. No problems that affected my older unit on this one (ie no chirping fan noise, no high-pitched sound when plugged in and on standby mode, good brightness uniformity, came with a backlit remote). So far so good 6 months later at 550 hours: I reckon you'll be more than satisfied.

Mine came with Firmware 1.08 (which is the latest firmware) so I'd expect yours to be the same.


----------



## qal1h

kreeturez said:


> That's the same hardware revision (and manufacture date, actually) that I'm using - I believe 01-107 is the most recent hardware revision released. No problems that affected my older unit on this one (ie no chirping fan noise, no high-pitched sound when plugged in and on standby mode, good brightness uniformity, came with a backlit remote). So far so good 6 months later at 550 hours: I reckon you'll be more than satisfied.
> 
> Mine came with Firmware 1.08 (which is the latest firmware) so I'd expect yours to be the same.


Great thanks for the info.

Is there any tests I can run in order to confirm everything is running as expected? Any tools to test alignment, black levels and the like?


----------



## kreeturez

qal1h said:


> Great thanks for the info.
> 
> Is there any tests I can run in order to confirm everything is running as expected? Any tools to test alignment, black levels and the like?



Consumer DLP projectors don't use separate imaging panels so there's nothing to align... Black levels won't differ between units.

The best test? Unbox, plug in a bluray player and enjoy some movies!


----------



## acras13

Livin said:


> My screen is level. You can see on of the photos shows the first pj is fine... Only my photos are not straight.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


 I don't know if its an optical illusion , or the wall or column to the right of your screen that is crooked , but it looks like the screen , and the projected image are tilted down on the right looking at the top of the screen and projected image. The wall or column on the right side shows that it is not parallel to the far right side of your screen , thats what I was basing my suggestion on , of course I haven't put a level on anything in your house , so I was only basing that on what I saw in the images. Sorry to not be able to help.


----------



## Ftoast

SightSeeker1 said:


> Does anyone know what would be an ideal area to paint the ceiling in front of the projector to minimize reflections? I painted my entire room a dark grey but didn't want to go all out with the ceiling because it is a family hang out room as well. The projector area is in a recessed area so it won't look to bad if I just do a few feet in front of the screen. Does anyone know how far in front the most reflections take place? I was thinking probably the height of the screen would make the most sense but not sure.
> 
> Thanks


I don't believe there's a true "ideal" area (besides total blackout, ) and the general word seems simply the more the better. I'd think darkening the ceiling an entire screen-height worth should be pretty good and more than many have done. 
Sounds like a really nice room in total. Nice enough that (budget allowing) if you ever end up going with a really higher-end projector someday, it won't be wasted on your room.


----------



## acras13

This is what I was seeing making me think the screen wasn't level


----------



## SightSeeker1

Ftoast said:


> I don't believe there's a true "ideal" area (besides total blackout, ) and the general word seems simply the more the better. I'd think darkening the ceiling an entire screen-height worth should be pretty good and more than many have done.
> Sounds like a really nice room in total. Nice enough that (budget allowing) if you ever end up going with a really higher-end projector someday, it won't be wasted on your room.


I painted the ceiling 5' back from the wall the screen will be on. For some reason, buying a new low profile AV rack, painting the walls, mounting the projector didn't really make me feel any different but painting the top of the ceiling 5 feet makes the room look so different and gives me an "all in" feeling. Not sure how I like it yet but when I step into that area it really works. It's dark in that area.


----------



## eml626

Brajesh said:


> Anyone using a Harmony Ultimate? Please help... no matter what I do, the PJ won't turn off. I've tried what was suggested in this thread, but no luck. When I start an activity, the PJ powers on, but it won't power off. I've even gone into 'Devices' and tried 'PowerToggle', 'PowerOff' and 'PowerOn' and none do anything.


I programed my Harmony 650 for use with this projector yesterday and these are the settings I used on the first attempt which worked flawlessly for me.

Within the settings for the actual device, not a specific activity, go through the prompts to change the way the device powers on and off. Click that there are separate buttons for on and off. You will be brought to a menu with the power on action/sequence which is used in all activities or when you globally power you system up or down. Below the power on settings expand the power off settings option. Despite selecting that your projector has separate buttons for power on and off you will see that Logitech has setup the sequence with two (2) power toggle commands being sent. (I just set mine up yesterday, if yours is different by default than Logitech must have updated the default and you will either want to somehow get their new settings imported or re-ad the device). After reading all of the posts here and elsewhere regarding the trouble powering this unit down with the Harmony I made some tweaks before I ever attempted to use their settings. 

First, I changed the time for each "power toggle" button press to .5 sec.

Next, I added two additional commands to send the "power off" command two (2) separate times after the two (2) "power toggle" commands. Thus I had 2 power toggles followed by 2 power offs. 

Finally, I added a delay of approx 700 ms between each command.

(As an additional note which I do not believe is relevant here I also changed the global settings for this device to slightly increase the delay between sending input commands. As i did not try without this setting I am including this step in case the settings I described above do not work).

After adding all of these commands to the power down option I have successfully powered the unit off 10 plus times without a single fail as part of a total system power down from an activity with my Harmony remote. Even with the delays ect. I added the remote clears its screen from the power off button press within a half a second, unlike when you turn the activity on and you have to wait for the remote to go through all its commands. Regardless I can see that the full action is working as I get the message about pressing power a second time for about 1 second or less before it receives the second power off command necessary to power down the projector. As the second two commands are power off and not toggle I have had no issue with the unit turning back on. I am not sure if 4 commands to power off is necessary but it is not hurting anything and it has yet to not work.

I hope this can provide some help to those of you who have been struggling wit this issue in being unable to power off the BenQ W1070 with the Harmony remote.


----------



## eml626

chmcke01 said:


> It is certainly up to you (and your pocket book) but I wouldn't recommend just waiting around until October and then buying, I would watch the deals and sales and check the prices. You can even setup an account at CamelCamelCamel and be notified when the price drops.
> 
> I had planned to wait until I moved in October to buy it but I got such a good deal on a brand new one from Amazon in late May (around $650 including tax and shipping) that I just couldn't justify waiting a few months and then paying over $100 more.


I bought mine in June on Amazon for $700 on a Prime account with no tax/free shipping. I was also going to wait but I could not refuse at that price. It was new in box and not a refurb. I had been checking on the price every day and was amazed to see how much it actually fluctuated. At the time I was actually looking at Epson 5030's at around $2,500 but figured that for the price it was worth trying the BenQ knowing I could always return it or worst case with the built in speaker I could use it outside. Initially upon powering it up I was not impressed. The black levels were bad and the color was saturated regardless of what setting's I used. I then tweaked the unit using settings I found here as a starting point in the User 1 profile. Again after entering the detailed settings I was even less impressed as the settings made everything look washed out and dull. However, I began to play with the basic settings at that point, brightness, contrast and gamma to really tweak the unit for my viewing area. I left all the advanced color options I had found settings for (color specific) alone. After some basic tweaking I was absolutely blown away by the quality of the picture. I have not even thought twice about upgrading to the Epson. For the difference in price it is simply not worth it for the modest improvement in picture. Depending on your budget that money will be much better spent on a high quality surround sound system.

It is simply amazing how sensitive this projector, and likely all projectors, are to their viewing environment. What works for some setting wise will be completely off for others. However, I found the advanced color settings to be pretty close on my unit to what others were reporting. It is easy to tweak the other basic settings to your liking and it makes all the difference in the world. I would also suggest that darkening your viewing environment including the wall behind the projector will greatly improve your viewing experience. In short I would not hesitate to buy this unit as after some basic settings adjustments it is a rockstar.

In response to some of the posts regarding the tilt and leveling of the unit I put mine on a Monoprice ceiling mount and was completely baffled as to how to get it to level on my screen (which was indeed level). The directions for the mount were not great and I also noticed the projector was a little off when testing on a stand prior to mounting. To fix the problem when mounted I began to play with the screws, both in the ceiling and holding the mount to the projector. I did nothing major to compromise the security of the projector to the mount but it is amazing what a quarter of a turn to a specific screw will do to tilt the projector just enough on one side or the other to level off the image being projected. It also worked to lower or raise the picture at least half the 100in screen size where the lens shift could not reach. This did way more than even changing the mounting pole height and not I have a completely secure ceiling mounted unit with a completely level image being projected.


----------



## EugF

I think this would be a good fan replacement not perfect but good:

ADDA AD07012

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free...25-7CM-ultra-quiet-cooling-fan/955947634.html

http://www.amazon.com/AD07012DX2576...09306800&sr=8-1&keywords=adda+AD07012DX257600

Today I have tried to run Noctua A-Series NF-A6x25 instead of the front 70mm fan, but for some reason it did not run at all, like there was not enough juice to drive it, or something just did not match.


----------



## Livin

@eml626... What were your final PJ setting? 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## niccolo

niccolo said:


> I've always wondered why lens surrounds are often reflective silver, seems totally counterproductive. Just because it "looks cool"?


Still wonder about this...


----------



## AllenA07

Sure enough as I say I'm going to wait a deal pops up for $699. I'm a few months away still, but I've joined the BenQ owners club.


----------



## EugF

*BenQ W1070+ review*

http://www.trustedreviews.com/benq-w1070-1_Projector_review


----------



## Wowfunhappy

Hi! So, question:

I have a BenQ W1070 with the latest firmware, the one which is supposed to support SBS and OU 3D for 1080p 60hz timing. However, for some reason, the SBS option is grayed out. OU is available and works fine, but not SBS.

As a lot of my content is formatted SBS, this is a little concerning. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## dazz87

AllenA07 said:


> Sure enough as I say I'm going to wait a deal pops up for $699. I'm a few months away still, but I've joined the BenQ owners club.


Check Amazon and you will like what you see....... Also if there is a Frys near you its going for the same price. Im calling amazon for a price adjusting.


----------



## AllenA07

dazz87 said:


> Check Amazon and you will like what you see....... Also if there is a Frys near you its going for the same price. Im calling amazon for a price adjusting.


Made the purchase. Can't do much with it for another month or so while I finish getting the room ready, but this will be some good motivation.


----------



## Arcadia88

Power Outtage. 
My APC UPC did not keep my 1070 powered up. It used to but when the power just went out today everything stayed power up except the projector. 
Now I'm not sure how best to handle this. Could I simply buy a separate UPC? 
When power came back on the projector ran the fans for a few min before lighting the lamp. I was sweating there for a bit.


----------



## hessel holland

Deal on Woot today.


----------



## dan webster

I just ordered one from woot. $642 with tax. I hope the refurb is in good working order with newest firmware. It will go directly above my JVC 4910 projector. I will be using it for regular tv , computer and outdoor movies.


----------



## qal1h

Hoping someone can shed on an issue with 3d.

I tried it yesterday with the SainSonic Zodiac 904 Series 3D glasses, seems to very popular with the W1070. 

However, I simply can't 'tell' a movie is 3d! I've tried Avatar Gravity Frozen Thor and Tron. All seen at the cinema with 3D and there it was as expected, but with the W1070 I cannot tell that the movie is 3d. So I have the movies in 3d mode and yes I am wearing the glasses  (before anyone asks the obvious) and the glasses work. The redness of the 3d picture goes when you wear the glasses and the picture looks perfect with the glasses on, buts there is very little 3d effect, very little.

Anyone think of why this is happening.


----------



## akm3

qal1h said:


> Hoping someone can shed on an issue with 3d.
> 
> I tried it yesterday with the SainSonic Zodiac 904 Series 3D glasses, seems to very popular with the W1070.
> 
> However, I simply can't 'tell' a movie is 3d! I've tried Avatar Gravity Frozen Thor and Tron. All seen at the cinema with 3D and there it was as expected, but with the W1070 I cannot tell that the movie is 3d. So I have the movies in 3d mode and yes I am wearing the glasses  (before anyone asks the obvious) and the glasses work. The redness of the 3d picture goes when you wear the glasses and the picture looks perfect with the glasses on, buts there is very little 3d effect, very little.
> 
> Anyone think of why this is happening.


If the red is there it IS in 3D, if the red goes away then the glasses ARE on and working. Only think I can think is they are blocking the wrong eye which still gives a 3D effect but it is all screwed up. Perhaps change which eye is "left" on either the glasses or the projector? Most movies add depth (behind the screen) and not pop-put (out of the screen in your face) so maybe you are expecting pop-out and not getting it?

Also there is probably a 3D depth setting on your blu-ray player which might help.


----------



## qal1h

akm3 said:


> If the red is there it IS in 3D, if the red goes away then the glasses ARE on and working. Only think I can think is they are blocking the wrong eye which still gives a 3D effect but it is all screwed up. Perhaps change which eye is "left" on either the glasses or the projector? Most movies add depth (behind the screen) and not pop-put (out of the screen in your face) so maybe you are expecting pop-out and not getting it?
> 
> Also there is probably a 3D depth setting on your blu-ray player which might help.


I mentioned the glasses are working, the redness indeed does go away.

I'm outputting from the PC, using MPC-HC player. 

Avatar provided this best "depth" but it was muddy, confused. So I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## flint723

qal1h said:


> I mentioned the glasses are working, the redness indeed does go away.
> 
> I'm outputting from the PC, using MPC-HC player.
> 
> Avatar provided this best "depth" but it was muddy, confused. So I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.


A few ideas:

1, I don't think MPC-HC supports 3d. When you hit info on the PJ remote does it say it is in Frame Packing 3d mode? As akm3 said, since you see red (no pun intended), the PJ is most likely in 3d mode.
2, If it does (I am not that familiar with MPC-HC) there can be other problems with 3d if you have multiple displays on a PC. The best thing to do is unplug all other displays from the pc except the PJ, then reboot the computer. Sometimes more than once is required to get 3d to work.
3, If you have an Nvidia video card, you have to run the 3d setup in the control center before any 3d will work.
4, You can download a 30 day trial of Totalmedia Theater or PowerDvd which do support 3d blu-rays.


----------



## vonheimler

Torn here. I currently have an optoma ep719 from about 7 years ago. Has suited my needs quite well, but a ps4 and htpc is causing me to really want something better. So I like the specs on the optomas like the hd26 and hd25lv but keep reading about how great the benq 1070 is. What to do? I really want the best color represention and "pop" of the picture possible...which one to choose? Much of a brightness difference between them?


----------



## SightSeeker1

vonheimler said:


> Torn here. I currently have an optoma ep719 from about 7 years ago. Has suited my needs quite well, but a ps4 and htpc is causing me to really want something better. So I like the specs on the optomas like the hd26 and hd25lv but keep reading about how great the benq 1070 is. What to do? I really want the best color represention and "pop" of the picture possible...which one to choose? Much of a brightness difference between them?


Here is a cell phone pic (LG G3) I took last night after getting mine. Colors are exceptional, actually better IMO than my panasonic st50. Blacks aren't even close however but that is known at this price level. 

http://imgur.com/lcGcihA


----------



## dazz87

SightSeeker1 said:


> Here is a cell phone pic (LG G3) I took last night after getting mine. Colors are exceptional, actually better IMO than my panasonic st50. Blacks aren't even close however but that is known at this price level.
> 
> http://imgur.com/lcGcihA


If you dont mind sharing your settings. Thanks


----------



## SightSeeker1

dazz87 said:


> If you dont mind sharing your settings. Thanks


I used the projector central settings. 

http://www.projectorcentral.com/benq_w1070_3d_home_video_projector_review.htm?page=Performance


----------



## bluer101

Just remember those are old settings. They were for older FW that had certain color push. 

Someone said the latest FW is pretty much perfect at default settings.


----------



## SightSeeker1

bluer101 said:


> Just remember those are old settings. They were for older FW that had certain color push.
> 
> Someone said the latest FW is pretty much perfect at default settings.


I just bought a i1Display Pro so I'll start over and test it out.


----------



## chmcke01

*Calibrate for off white/tan screen/wall?*

I am currently projecting on an off white wall (it is almost entirely white, it just has a slight yellow tint to it) and it looks great. I don't remember the exact settings I used (I can check when I get home if needed) but I just found settings I found posted with a review and I did find it slightly better than the standard settings on my projector (I bought it new in May with the latest firmware). 

Anyway, I will be moving in about a month to our new house that is under construction now, and my wife picked the paint. It is a tan color pretty close to this: 
http://www.color-hex.com/color/ebdfcc

I have heard of people using various tools that allow them to calibrate the color settings so everything looks right even though the wall is not white. Is there a recommended tool to do this, preferably free or cheap? 

If it matters, 95% of my viewing is from my PS3 and about 5% from my PC. Thanks in advance for any replies!


----------



## ctbear

Just picked up W1070 from Fry's for $699.

Firmware 1.08 Running in smarteco mode in cinema setting.

Looks great throwing a 150" plus image on my plain white wall.
Colors look very nice, especially when watching Disney Movies.

However, I've encountered the following issues...

*1)* I notice these vertical bars that run down throughout the picture (esp if I shift my eyes left and right quickly), which is eliminated if I set the refresh rate to 50hz instead of 60hz. (is this a rainbow effect?)

*2)* Dark scenes look very washed out. I can not see the fine subtle details like the wrinkles in a black leather jacket because of this. Is this due to the relatively low 10,000:1 contrast ratio? Am I just expecting too much from a sub $1k projector? I tried calibration to no avail. The image would look perfect if it did not look so washed out. (I'm set up in a completely dark room).


----------



## chmcke01

*Rainbow effect*



ctbear said:


> Just picked up W1070 from Fry's for $699.
> 
> Firmware 1.08 Running in smarteco mode in cinema setting.
> 
> Looks great throwing a 150" plus image on my plain white wall.
> Colors look very nice, especially when watching Disney Movies.
> 
> However, I've encountered the following issues...
> 
> *1)* I notice these vertical bars that run down throughout the picture (esp if I shift my eyes left and right quickly), which is eliminated if I set the refresh rate to 50hz instead of 60hz. (is this a rainbow effect?)
> 
> *2)* Dark scenes look very washed out. I can not see the fine subtle details like the wrinkles in a black leather jacket because of this. Is this due to the relatively low 10,000:1 contrast ratio? Am I just expecting too much from a sub $1k projector? I tried calibration to no avail. The image would look perfect if it did not look so washed out. (I'm set up in a completely dark room).


Yes, the issue described in number 1 does sound like the rainbow effect. I can only see them if I am looking for them so they are not a big deal for me but for others it makes it almost unwatchable. Just depends on how much it bothers you.

For the second issue, what brightness mode are you using? If you aren't already, I would try switching to SmartEco and see if that helps. Note, this change is not instant, in my experience it can sometimes take a few minutes for changes to take effect.


----------



## ctbear

chmcke01 said:


> Yes, the issue described in number 1 does sound like the rainbow effect. I can only see them if I am looking for them so they are not a big deal for me but for others it makes it almost unwatchable. Just depends on how much it bothers you.
> 
> For the second issue, what brightness mode are you using? If you aren't already, I would try switching to SmartEco and see if that helps. Note, this change is not instant, in my experience it can sometimes take a few minutes for changes to take effect.


Yes. I'm running in SmartEco already.

So even with the newest firmware 1.08, the only way to run the color wheel at its maximum speed (to reduce RBE) is to set the refresh rate to 50hz? This eliminates the vertical lines which I see if I scan my eyes from left to right and back. I find it strange that the color wheel would be slower when set to a faster refresh rate of 60hz...


----------



## dazz87

I had my benq for about a week now. I was messing with the setting on my htpc and found that setting the color to YCbCr is much better than RGB. The issue I am having is that my pc (intel 4000) will reset back to RGB after a reboot. I manually have to go in and set it back to YCbCr. Anyone else having this issue? My 1070 is connected to my Denon receiver and the htpc is connect to both my Benq and my Panny Plasma.


----------



## flint723

ctbear said:


> Yes. I'm running in SmartEco already.
> 
> So even with the newest firmware 1.08, the only way to run the color wheel at its maximum speed (to reduce RBE) is to set the refresh rate to 50hz? This eliminates the vertical lines which I see if I scan my eyes from left to right and back. I find it strange that the color wheel would be slower when set to a faster refresh rate of 60hz...


Yes the fastest color wheel speed and therefore the least visible rainbows is with a refresh rate of 50hz. There is a complicated thread explaining why, but the gist of it is this:

24hz input (blu-ray) = ~3x color wheel speed
60hz input = ~4x color wheel speed
50hz input = ~6x color wheel speed (max)


----------



## Ryanweather

New owner here. While I enjoy the Benq w1070, helping it along with some good paint certainly makes this thing pop! Below is a youtube link where you can see my work in progress. My biggest concern now is what to do about format? I wish more movies where filmed in 16:9, but it seems about 75 to 80% of all material is in the 2.35:1 ratio. I'm getting tired of moving my couch closer for the 2.35:1 and farther away for the 16:9... Does anyone have a solution to this? I don't really have the room on my wall to go much wider for the 2.35:1 screen.

http://youtu.be/0v4Qjuo69Ls?list=UUkjAYpB51YgHjtjq4kVG3Vw


----------



## dazz87

Finally found the best spot to mount my elite "100 screen with my benq. It looks like in order to get the test pattern to fit the screen I need to use the keystone (moving it up to 5). I have read that its not a good idea to use keystone (impact on picture quality) But when keystone is set to 0 (default) I also noticed in my sitting position that the screen looks tilt (bottom part is forward) Using keystone i do see anything wrong with the picture. My benq is on a stand behind my chair. Do any of you guys use the keystone option? Should I leave it at 5 or set it back to default and work on the stand and adjust to to fit the test pattern? Thanks


----------



## Oranjoose

Quick question:


When do you think the W1070 will be discontinued?


Using past BenQ projectors as historical examples, what kind of time frame would you predict?


The reason I ask is that the projector is currently sitting at around $700 on Amazon, and I'm interested in purchasing it, but there's a bit of uncertainty about whether or not I'm going to move to a new place where the projector won't really work. I don't think I'll know until a few months down the road.


I'm afraid that the W1070 will be discontinued by then and achieve some kind of legendary status with huge markups on eBay.


Thanks!


----------



## pletwals

I was told the 1070+ would be available "early september" for 799 euro while the remaining 1070 are sold for 699 euro. I bet it's already discontinued and only stock is sold. I will go for the 1070+ because I can use the extra 10% output and I believe it's more energy efficient with the same output.

Legendary status?


----------



## SightSeeker1

dazz87 said:


> Finally found the best spot to mount my elite "100 screen with my benq. It looks like in order to get the test pattern to fit the screen I need to use the keystone (moving it up to 5). I have read that its not a good idea to use keystone (impact on picture quality) But when keystone is set to 0 (default) I also noticed in my sitting position that the screen looks tilt (bottom part is forward) Using keystone i do see anything wrong with the picture. My benq is on a stand behind my chair. Do any of you guys use the keystone option? Should I leave it at 5 or set it back to default and work on the stand and adjust to to fit the test pattern? Thanks


You need to give some more info. Do you have the lens shift maxed out? Can you not move the projector or screen to compensate? Keystone does effect image quality whether you can notice it or not.


----------



## Oranjoose

EugF said:


> *BenQ W1070+ review*
> 
> http://www.trustedreviews.com/benq-w1070-1_Projector_review



Cool, but the reviewer didn't measure input lag. If the input lag is worse than the W1070, then I'm more interested in the nonplussed version.



pletwals said:


> I was told the 1070+ would be available "early september" for 799 euro while the remaining 1070 are sold for 699 euro. I bet it's already discontinued and only stock is sold. I will go for the 1070+ because I can use the extra 10% output and I believe it's more energy efficient with the same output.
> 
> Legendary status?



Thanks for the tip. I'd be into the W1070+ too if I knew the input lag doesn't increase. MHL support warns of more "smart" features that might increase processing lag in general.


----------



## vonheimler

Just got mine today....maybe it's the weed but damn this looks good. Upgraded form an optoma ep719. Heavy Metal bluray on my htpc is magical. I agree the dark could be a little better but after fooling around with the projector and software settings I've got a real nice picture. Love the colors so much better than my 8 year old projector!


----------



## Cartoys

Been on this forum and reading so much lately my head hurts.Goal is to watch movies in scope on the biggest 2.35 screen I can get on my throw of 10" or less. Yes I want that whole cinema experience! No games, not TV nothing else!

1. If I was to watch Scope movie , could I just zoom it out so that the gray bars over spill onto the wall?(cover my back wall with Velvet and in essence make the bars disappear).
This is essentially watching the movie in 1920x800 right?(Black bars still use up pixels) And by doing so, is it through remote or manual type switch on the W1070?

2. Been seeing people posting pics of panel alignment and such with these white bars onto screen. How would/could you even do that with the Ben Q on a 2.35 screen? Would you just have play with zoom to adjust it all fit on to panel?Letterbox style?

3. Lumagen mini (not sure if I spelled it right) This little gizmo allows me to stretch/compress 16:9 source material into a 2.35 screen correct? But would it be helpful to me in reaching my goal of watching movies on a 2.35.

Was even thinking of getting A-lens with a curved screen. But, after calculating the costs the only way would me to even get it was with a W1070. Which , i think might be dumb considering the cost of A-lens in relation to projector. Or just hold off on the A-lens if this Zoom thing works with the BenQ (question number 1 )

Hoping in future there is a much nicer shorter throw type projector for small workable spaces.


----------



## Ftoast

Cartoys, while the amount of adjustable zoom on the w1070 isn't high enough to let you reach up and zoom-out for the occasional 16:9 content you'll use..having conversion software do it for you (by scaling 1080p 16:9 material down to the same 800-810pixel height as your 2.39 content) will save you from needing to manually zoom, adjust offset and then refocus anyway. You can even do this with a computer instead of the lumagen if you want.

Going without the anamorphic lens means you can just overspill the black bars above and below the screen, yes.
You shouldn't need to use any projector/remote features, 2.39 will be totally "pop in a disc and play" while 16:9 will need to be zoomed small by the lumagen or a computer.

Even a cheap computer with a disc-player and a flexible free mediaplayer like VLC-player could be used. 
I believe you could also just set a computer to an 800-810pixel high 16:9 resolution and switch to that for 16:9 and use standard 1080x1920res for 2.39.

Considering the outrageous prices that usually come with the A-lens AND the simplicity of just using some software to scale your rare 16:9 viewings down to fit..software or the lumagen seems like the better way to do it.
-------------------------------------------------

OR, if you really want a better contrast level
Look for something like the Panasonic ae8000 which has automatic zoom and memory that can size the image for your screen without any lens or special equipment or software!
It has higher contrast than the w1070 (about 2.5x as much) and the only problem then would be its longer throw.

You can get a big picture despite the longer throw by pointing the projector backwards (away from screen) and bouncing it off a modest-sized mirror (first-surface mirror, if you can find one). This essentially gives it more room for a longer throw. Or you could use an add-on wider-angle lens as seen here:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...stion-about-wide-angle-lens-my-projector.html


----------



## pletwals

His head will hurt even more now... 

Great tips though.


----------



## Ftoast

pletwals said:


> His head will hurt even more now... Great tips though.


No doubt, lol
The cartoys information cramming migraine. 

The last major option would be to go with the biggest size 16:9 screen you'll be able to fill with whatever projector you'll be using and put a strip of removable masking across the top and bottom to overspill onto.

That'd let you simply use whatever projector you want, no lens no computer no software necessary. 
When it comes time for the occasional 16:9 content, you take off the masking for that.

This is what I've done myself because it was inexpensive and easy and works for any screen-size up to 9.5ft wide.
If interested, check the build-thread in my sig below and skip the first (giant) paragraph until you get to the pictures of the metal poles.


----------



## jamese777

Oranjoose said:


> Quick question:
> 
> 
> When do you think the W1070 will be discontinued?
> 
> 
> Using past BenQ projectors as historical examples, what kind of time frame would you predict?
> 
> 
> The reason I ask is that the projector is currently sitting at around $700 on Amazon, and I'm interested in purchasing it, but there's a bit of uncertainty about whether or not I'm going to move to a new place where the projector won't really work. I don't think I'll know until a few months down the road.
> 
> 
> I'm afraid that the W1070 will be discontinued by then and achieve some kind of legendary status with huge markups on eBay.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


BenQ Debuts New HT1075 and HT1085ST Home Theater Projectors
By: HomeTheaterReview.com, August 31, 2014
http://hometheaterreview.com/benq-debuts-new-ht1075-and-ht1085st-home-theater-projectors/


----------



## Cartoys

Ftoast said:


> Cartoys, while the amount of adjustable zoom on the w1070 isn't high enough to let you reach up and zoom-out for the occasional 16:9 content you'll use..having conversion software do it for you (by scaling 1080p 16:9 material down to the same 800-810pixel height as your 2.39 content) will save you from needing to manually zoom, adjust offset and then refocus anyway. You can even do this with a computer instead of the lumagen if you want.
> 
> Going without the anamorphic lens means you can just overspill the black bars above and below the screen, yes.
> You shouldn't need to use any projector/remote features, 2.39 will be totally "pop in a disc and play" while 16:9 will need to be zoomed small by the lumagen or a computer.
> 
> Even a cheap computer with a disc-player and a flexible free mediaplayer like VLC-player could be used.
> I believe you could also just set a computer to an 800-810pixel high 16:9 resolution and switch to that for 16:9 and use standard 1080x1920res for 2.39.
> 
> Considering the outrageous prices that usually come with the A-lens AND the simplicity of just using some software to scale your rare 16:9 viewings down to fit..software or the lumagen seems like the better way to do it.
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> OR, if you really want a better contrast level
> Look for something like the Panasonic ae8000 which has automatic zoom and memory that can size the image for your screen without any lens or special equipment or software!
> It has higher contrast than the w1070 (about 2.5x as much) and the only problem then would be its longer throw.
> 
> You can get a big picture despite the longer throw by pointing the projector backwards (away from screen) and bouncing it off a modest-sized mirror (first-surface mirror, if you can find one). This essentially gives it more room for a longer throw. Or you could use an add-on wider-angle lens as seen here:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...stion-about-wide-angle-lens-my-projector.html


Yah, that idea of a mirror reflection is a good idea, but knowing me I would get really fed up quickly with trying to adjust that pic especially if it was bouncing off a mirror (sounds hard)

Since I got a max width of space to use anyways, I should get the biggest 16x9 screen I can get my hands on that accommodates that width size and mask off the top and bottom bars for viewing scope movies. I just realized that if I get the biggest 2.35 screen width for my my walls it would essentially be the SAME size as a 16:9 usable size anyways(wifey explained that to me )

This is correct right?


----------



## CARTmen

Hello everyone. I have one question that I'm sure you can answer. I want to use the projector with an 180 inch screen and sit as close as I can to enjoy more the 3d. With such a big screen if I sit 10 feet from the screen, will I see the pixel grid or the pixels?
Will I see any difference with w1070+, compared to the w1070?


----------



## kreeturez

CARTmen said:


> Hello everyone. I have one question that I'm sure you can answer. I want to use the projector with an 180 inch screen and sit as close as I can to enjoy more the 3d. With such a big screen if I sit 10 feet from the screen, will I see the pixel grid or the pixels?



I think you will on both projectors. Gaps between pixels are small (SDE is not a problem with this projector - or any current DLP's in this segment); but blown up to such a large size, I suspect you might start noticing the grid if you're sitting so close...

But the bigger issue is brightness: as bright as the projector is, 180" is approaching the upper limit of what you can get out of it without using some form of gain on your screen.
This is especially true with 3D: since active glasses cut out a good deal of light - even when they're switched off. In operation, the image viewed through the glasses is even dimmer than that because then, only one lens is 'open' at a given time - that's a lot of perceived brightness that gets lost...

Even with the extra 10% of brightness from the '+' model, I think this is still going to be an issue such a large screen size - at least for 3D...


----------



## Ftoast

Cartoys said:


> I just realized that if I get the biggest 2.35 screen width for my my walls it would essentially be the SAME size as a 16:9 usable size anyways(wifey explained that to me )
> This is correct right?


Unless you have ceilings that rub against your head, yes that'll be correct. Either way you'd end up with the same width screen.
That's neat to hear that you're both somewhat involved in this to such a point.


----------



## Ftoast

CARTmen said:


> Hello everyone. I have one question that I'm sure you can answer. I want to use the projector with an 180 inch screen and sit as close as I can to enjoy more the 3d. With such a big screen if I sit 10 feet from the screen, will I see the pixel grid or the pixels?
> Will I see any difference with w1070+, compared to the w1070?


It's pretty rare for folks to sit closer than 1:1 screen-width:seating distance, though I'd think something like 1:0.8 would still work alright-ish. That'd put you at a seasick 10.5ft distance..you COULD make it, but I'm inclined to agree with kreetures.

You'd be left with 14.5ftL (14ftL is standard 2D theater, but all the way down to 10ftL is still often considered alright). 3D would take you down around 4-5ftL (many theaters have had people complain about 3ftL for 3D but not for 5ftL). So you'd be skirting the edge pretty narrowly PLUS you can expect to lose an additional 30% and most of it seems to fall soon whereas the rest takes a long while.
Assume you'd get roughly the same or worse performance of a dimmer 3D cinema showing for your own 3D.

That all said, ftL preferences can be fairly personal and also aided with a little gamma adjustment (which the w1070 has in spades)..so you might still find that you like it just fine. I would mostly suggest you try it on a wall before buying any large screen (or better yet, simply build your own screen/paint a wall flat-white and save some serious money)..and try it in eco-mode to get an idea how dark it'll be after several months. 

If you do go the 180" route. I demand pictures.


----------



## CARTmen

Thanks a lot for the answers. 
So what are my options here? Even with the 2200 lumen of w1070+, the image is going to look dark? Do I have any options to increase the luminosity or there's no other option than use a smaller screen? To have a good 3D image, what is the maximum size of the screen I can get?
My room is completely dark. No windows or any other source of light. 
I promise to take some photos if I decide to do it.


----------



## dazz87

I finally got my projector to align properly to my Elite "100 screen, now another issue that is driving me nuts. I finally was able to adjust the projector onto elite screen. The other night after watching a movie I turned off my projector for the night. Last night i fired up the projector and the image was all mess up. The focus were off and the image went beyond the screen. I thought it was weird cause both the screen and projector was not moved at all, I then went and adjusted the image again. This morning I turned it on and it was out of focus. The image this time was fine (test pattern match up with the screen) but it was out of focus. What could be causing the projector to lose the image after turning it off for the night? Both my plasma and projector is connected to a hdmi switcher. The switch is then connected to my Denon AVR-S700W. My projector sits on a stand behind my couch. Projector is about 11 feet from the screen. Projector is connected to my htpc with a intel 4000 card set to ycbcr444. Btw in order to align the image to the test pattern keystone has to be set at 4. 


projector










keystone at zero










keystone at 4


----------



## SilentJ20

I'm having a terrible time trying to compare potential new projectors against what I already have. My current projector is a Sharp DT-510, and it has begun failing. Other than the poor black levels, I have loved everything else about it. Will the W1070 have better blacks than my DT-510? I can;t find comparisons. Other reviews lead me to believe that everything else about it is great. Black levels are my main concern. Can someone let me know (with references/measurements if available) if the W1070 is better/blacker. Thanks!


----------



## bluer101

dazz87 said:


> I finally got my projector to align properly to my Elite "100 screen, now another issue that is driving me nuts. I finally was able to adjust the projector onto elite screen. The other night after watching a movie I turned off my projector for the night. Last night i fired up the projector and the image was all mess up. The focus were off and the image went beyond the screen. I thought it was weird cause both the screen and projector was not moved at all, I then went and adjusted the image again. This morning I turned it on and it was out of focus. The image this time was fine (test pattern match up with the screen) but it was out of focus. What could be causing the projector to lose the image after turning it off for the night? Both my plasma and projector is connected to a hdmi switcher. The switch is then connected to my Denon AVR-S700W. My projector sits on a stand behind my couch. Projector is about 11 feet from the screen. Projector is connected to my htpc with a intel 4000 card set to ycbcr444. Btw in order to align the image to the test pattern keystone has to be set at 4.
> 
> 
> projector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keystone at zero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keystone at 4


How high from floor to bottom of screen? 

How high from floor to center of lens?

As for out if focus do you put the lens cap on when not in use, over night? 

The easiest way to fix so you don't use keystone is. 

Return keystone to 0 first like your first picture. Then lower the front of the PJ or raise the rear of the PJ. I know this will make the test pattern fall off the bottom of the screen. But you need to do this first. 

After you get the 2 sides aligned with the sides (I know your image will be off the screen some at the bottom) then you have 2 options to move the image up. 

1. Have you used the lens shift screw under that cover? If you have not turn that screw to make the whole image go up. If you cannot get the whole image up to the screen with out tilting the PJ then you need to raise the whole PJ up. Not by adjusting anything but whole elevation. 

2. If you get the whole PJ up and it goes maybe an inch higher than the top just then adjust the screw lens shift down a little. 

Right now your PJ is still to low and you are right now correcting it by tilting the PJ up by means of upping the front or lowering the back then adjusting keystone. I know it's hard to put it all together but once you see how it's done it will be supper easy any other time. 

Right now basically the lens is not perfectly 90 degrees up and down with the screen. You right now are perfectly (or close ) to 90 degrees left and right if the screen. 

Another way to measure for square is a piece of string and 2 people. One hold the string right at the top of the screen and other at the PJ center lens. Then have the person take the string now to the bottom of the screen. Where that same measurement intersects is where the center of lens should be. You can do this side to side also to get you in tinkering range. 

I wish you were closer as I could show you easier than tell. But like I said once you do it you will see how easy it is. Right now that might not be clear.


----------



## dazz87

bluer101 said:


> How high from floor to bottom of screen?


I guessing about 3 feet from the floor




bluer101 said:


> How high from floor to center of lens?


Again guessing about 4 1/2 feet from the floor




bluer101 said:


> As for out if focus do you put the lens cap on when not in use, over night?


Yes len cap was on over night. The cap was on when I fired up the projector and forgot to remove it. I remove it and the picture were all mess up. The second time I had it on but removed it before turing on the projector but still cause the projector to be out of focus. Is it better for me to not put on the len cap when not in used? 



bluer101 said:


> The easiest way to fix so you don't use keystone is.
> 
> Return keystone to 0 first like your first picture. Then lower the front of the PJ or raise the rear of the PJ. I know this will make the test pattern fall off the bottom of the screen. But you need to do this first.
> 
> After you get the 2 sides aligned with the sides (I know your image will be off the screen some at the bottom) then you have 2 options to move the image up.


Okay will give this a shot. I read that some people believe that using keystone will affect picture quailty but when i tested it (set to 4) picture looks as good as if keystone was set to 0. 




bluer101 said:


> 1. Have you used the lens shift screw under that cover? If you have not turn that screw to make the whole image go up. If you cannot get the whole image up to the screen with out tilting the PJ then you need to raise the whole PJ up. Not by adjusting anything but whole elevation.


Yes, i am using the lens shift to get it to align 


Just wondering do I need to line up len to the center of the screen? And basically start from there to do the adjustment?


----------



## fredxr2d2

Putting the lens cap on often moves the lens just enough to knock the picture out of focus.

Another note on keystone: for me, the big difference was at closer differences and I could clearly see text move from slightly blurry to razor sharp (on the PS3 menu).


----------



## Ftoast

CARTmen said:


> Thanks a lot for the answers.
> So what are my options here? Even with the 2200 lumen of w1070+, the image is going to look dark? Do I have any options to increase the luminosity or there's no other option than use a smaller screen? To have a good 3D image, what is the maximum size of the screen I can get?
> My room is completely dark. No windows or any other source of light.
> I promise to take some photos if I decide to do it.


Manufacturer specs lie and exaggerate, and you should expect mire around 1400-1700lumens. 
You can boost the visibility of dark scenes by properly adjusting brightness and then lowering gamma slightly, but besides making sure to use bright lamp mode and turn brilliantcolor on, that's about all you can really do to brighten the image if you find it too dim.

It very well might be perfect to you, but test it out on a wall first before paying money on a screen that could be too big.

If you're concerned about it being too dark but still want a large screen, somethin around 140" would be a decent compromise. Sitting 9-10ft from a 140" screen would still feel like second/third row at a movie AND it should keep you around 5-6ftL in 3D even years down the road. It'll be brighter than any movie theater.


----------



## dazz87

fredxr2d2 said:


> Putting the lens cap on often moves the lens just enough to knock the picture out of focus.


Thanks I will be leaving it off from now on


----------



## SightSeeker1

Okay guys, I got my i1D3 Colorimeter. I have the newest projector with the backlit remote. Definitely different than the projector central settings. 

Here is cinema mode no calibration 
http://imgur.com/ztXbvqo









Here is after calibration. All delta's except for the 100% are below 1 which is really tight. 
http://imgur.com/IBiUYdA









Gamma
http://imgur.com/iQdrJ6I









I first didn't realize I had brilliant color on and the top and bottom of chart looked a lot worse. I turned it off and started over and found better results. It was pushing off the grayscale at the ends for sure. If you use my settings make sure to leave it off. Color looked pretty good. I'm not going to post the chart but delta is under 3 for all colors. Red was at like 7 before some tuning and green was at 3.2 or so but they are both under after some mild tweaking.

I am very happy with the settings. If you make the changes make sure to put on a movie or something and pause a human face if you can. Make the color changes and you will see the picture change for sure. It is noticeable. 

If enough people want it I will do it again with different lamp settings. 

*****These settings will not work with any other lamp setting. *** *

Here are the settings

Mode - Cinema
Brightness - 50
Contrast - 50
Sharpness - Default (Didn't measure so turn to personal preference)
Lamp Power ECO
Advanced Menu
Color Temp
RGain - 101
GGail - 100
BGain - 105
ROff - 251
GOff - 249
BOff - 254
Color mgmt
Red
46
51
48
Green
50
49
47
Blue (No Changes)
Gamma - 2.4


----------



## fredxr2d2

What does the gamma graph look like with gamma at 2.2?


----------



## fredxr2d2

Also: would adjusting contrast/brightness to your room effect any of the gain settings in the CMS?


----------



## fredxr2d2

And thanks for sharing your settings and info -- I think it's super helpful to see all this info!


----------



## SightSeeker1

fredxr2d2 said:


> What does the gamma graph look like with gamma at 2.2?


Almost flat across the 2.2 line all the way. Adjusting gamma slightly throws off the numbers. Drop blue off 255 and RGain to 102.

I'm actually glad you mentioned that because I think I might like gamma 2.2 better. Blacks seemed to get crushed some in 2.4 but might be the material. I will play around with that some.



fredxr2d2 said:


> Also: would adjusting contrast/brightness to your room effect any of the gain settings in the CMS?


Yes. The first step was using the standard AVS 709 slides. Leaving the defaults was fine. I tried to drop contrast to make the picture dimmer but it threw off the bottom on the grayscale to where I wouldn't be able to get it this tight. That was with 40 contrast. I might be able to do 45 but it's not enough difference to make the change. Defaults are probably the best here. What did you have in mind?


----------



## CARTmen

Ftoast said:


> Manufacturer specs lie and exaggerate, and you should expect mire around 1400-1700lumens.
> You can boost the visibility of dark scenes by properly adjusting brightness and then lowering gamma slightly, but besides making sure to use bright lamp mode and turn brilliantcolor on, that's about all you can really do to brighten the image if you find it too dim.
> 
> It very well might be perfect to you, but test it out on a wall first before paying money on a screen that could be too big.
> 
> If you're concerned about it being too dark but still want a large screen, somethin around 140" would be a decent compromise. Sitting 9-10ft from a 140" screen would still feel like second/third row at a movie AND it should keep you around 5-6ftL in 3D even years down the road. It'll be brighter than any movie theater.


And with a 1.5 gain screen or 2.0, would I see a difference? Higher gain screens have disadvantages in this case?


----------



## Ftoast

CARTmen said:


> And with a 1.5 gain screen or 2.0, would I see a difference? Higher gain screens have disadvantages in this case?


You'd definitely see a difference as long as it's really getting the gain it's claiming and as long as you've got your projector aimed perfectly with your seating. Even then however any 3D projector under $1800 isn't going to have a long enough throw-distance/zoom to get good uniformity on a high-gain screen, so you'll likely end up with a noticeable hotspot and dimmer sides. 

There are definitely disadvantages to going high-gain. Not least if which can be price.
Seriously though, putting it in 3D and switching to eco mode and trying against a large wall may prove all fears of it being dark to be groundless. You might love it completely.


----------



## ctbear

SightSeeker1 said:


> I just bought a i1Display Pro so I'll start over and test it out.


How much did you get your i1Display Pro for? If only there was somewhere I could "rent" one. Also thanks a lot for the settings. I assume you performed your calibration with the newest firmware 1.08? I'll be trying out your settings; hopefully it gives noticeable improvement in noise level and black levels.


----------



## SightSeeker1

ctbear said:


> SightSeeker1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought a i1Display Pro so I'll start over and test it out.
> 
> 
> 
> How much did you get your i1Display Pro for? If only there was somewhere I could "rent" one. Also thanks a lot for the settings. I assume you performed your calibration with the newest firmware 1.08? I'll be trying out your settings; hopefully it gives noticeable improvement in noise level and black levels.
Click to expand...

$224 on Amazon. It's well worth it. If you look in the display calibration forum, there is a cheaper one that is just as accurate that takes the readings slower. I think around $170.


----------



## Ftoast

SightSeeker1 said:


> $224 on Amazon. It's well worth it. If you look in the display calibration forum, there is a cheaper one that is just as accurate that takes the readings slower. I think around $170.


True story, that would be the colorMunki. It has a few limitations for what software you can use it with, but it's generally said to be a really nice device. Same internals, just firmware limits added in for the sake of proving the other is needlessly higher-priced..I guess that's what they were aiming for, .


----------



## fredxr2d2

SightSeeker1 said:


> Almost flat across the 2.2 line all the way. Adjusting gamma slightly throws off the numbers. Drop blue off 255 and RGain to 102.
> 
> I'm actually glad you mentioned that because I think I might like gamma 2.2 better. Blacks seemed to get crushed some in 2.4 but might be the material. I will play around with that some.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. The first step was using the standard AVS 709 slides. Leaving the defaults was fine. I tried to drop contrast to make the picture dimmer but it threw off the bottom on the grayscale to where I wouldn't be able to get it this tight. That was with 40 contrast. I might be able to do 45 but it's not enough difference to make the change. Defaults are probably the best here. What did you have in mind?


I'm using 1.07, and these settings: http://www.avforums.com/threads/benq-w1070-reviewers-recommended-best-settings.1761516/

Although I have sharpness set to 0 because I noticed it reduced artifacts. I do like these settings over the S & V ones. I think they look more natural in my room. I'm just wondering if brightness and contrast settings can help black levels look darker.


----------



## SightSeeker1

Sorry but once you get the most out of the slides, that is about the best you can get it.


----------



## rdlightning01

Whats your guys average lamp hours? I just checked mine. Been on standard and im at 2375 hours on my first and only bulb


----------



## flint723

rdlightning01 said:


> Whats your guys average lamp hours? I just checked mine. Been on standard and im at 2375 hours on my first and only bulb


3339 on original bulb here, no problems yet.


----------



## ERuiz

Hey guys, I sold my house a few months ago and left my W1070 inside the HT as a bonus to the new owners. Now that I have moved to an apartment, I'm looking into purchasing a new projector and this time, I plan on going with an electrical drop down screen.

When I purchased the W1070 almost 2 years ago, I paid $1K for it and I was EXTREMELY pleased with it.

Is the W1070 still the go to PJ for us on a budget? Seeing that Amazon now has it for $700, I think it's a no brainer to go with it, but I have been out of the loop for a while, and not sure if there is anything better that came out in that price range.

Also, did BenQ finally fix the issues with the noisy fans?

BTW, last question...

What is a good electrical PJ screen you guys recommend or advise I should do research on?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kreeturez

ERuiz said:


> When I purchased the W1070 almost 2 years ago, I paid $1K for it and I was EXTREMELY pleased with it.
> 
> Is the W1070 still the go to PJ for us on a budget? Seeing that Amazon now has it for $700, I think it's a no brainer to go with it, but I have been out of the loop for a while, and not sure if there is anything better that came out in that price range.


At the moment, and at that price, yes. There's the successor (the W1070+) that was announced recently but early reviews indicate few meaningful changes for most people (and it's quite a bit pricier).
Otherwise, there hasn't been much of note in the sub-$1k range that poses a particularly serious threat to it.

Paying 30% less for a projector you already know pleased you is a pretty good deal, too 



ERuiz said:


> Also, did BenQ finally fix the issues with the noisy fans?



Yeah they did fortunately; especially the 'crickets' noise that plagued early units (including my first one). My Feb-2014 one (in contest to my older Mar-2013 one) is much, much quieter and has stayed that quiet for the 6 months I've had it. Not that this is a super-quiet projector to begin with, mind...

It's also much quicker to lock onto HDMI sources, supports more 3D formats than before (improved with more recent firmware), is much more uniform with brightness, comes with a nicer backlit remote and is more color-accurate out of the box than early models.


----------



## ERuiz

kreeturez said:


> At the moment, and at that price, yes. There's the successor (the W1070+) that was announced recently but early reviews indicate few meaningful changes for most people (and it's quite a bit pricier).
> Otherwise, there hasn't been much of note in the sub-$1k range that poses a particularly serious threat to it.
> 
> Paying 30% less for a projector you already know pleased you is a pretty good deal, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they did fortunately; especially the 'crickets' noise that plagued early units (including my first one). My Feb-2014 one (in contest to my older Mar-2013 one) is much, much quieter and has stayed that quiet for the 6 months I've had it. Not that this is a super-quiet projector to begin with, mind...
> 
> It's also much quicker to lock onto HDMI sources, supports more 3D formats than before (improved with more recent firmware), is much more uniform with brightness, comes with a nicer backlit remote and is more color-accurate out of the box than early models.



Wow, so even newer 1070s come with a backlit remote, among other great tweaks? Done deal, I'm buying the 1070 for the second time. For me, it would be a no brainer.

i plan to pair it with an Elite Tension 120" 1.0 gain.

Thanks for the great info!


----------



## jkirby

well, finally took the plunge. Just placed my order for W1070 and 120" electric screen from Visualapex. Should be arriving later this week. Getting bids for local install.

I tend to be a videophile - would love to have a Sony 1100ES if my wallet could afford it. It can't. What started out as a high-end dedicated theater room is now a ultra-low-end HT in a multi-purpose room. Long gone are the days of inky blacks for me. But you know what? the last time I went to a movie theater, the blacks were pretty poor.

With reset expectations, I am excited about getting this setup. My last PJ was Optoma H78 (when it first was released). If this PJ is as good as that but brighter, then I will be happy. 

Been living with watching a 55" TV for 1.5 years. Can't wait to see movies on a big screen again.

From my perspective, I don't care how good the quality of a TV is - even 8K - there is something about a PJ throwing light on a large screen that makes it a completely different experience for me.

Will let folks know how it goes once everything is up and running.


----------



## dazz87

jkirby said:


> Been living with watching a 55" TV for 1.5 years. Can't wait to see movies on a big screen again.
> 
> From my perspective, I don't care how good the quality of a TV is - even 8K - there is something about a PJ throwing light on a large screen that makes it a completely different experience for me.
> 
> Will let folks know how it goes once everything is up and running.


I have my Benq for about two weeks now and I cant go back to my "60 (Panny Plasma) for movies..... I moved into my new house about a three months ago and the first thing I noticed how big the wall was where my plasma was mounted. Cause of the size of the wall, my "60 looked smaller than my previous place. ...I then started looking at (lcd) in the 70-90" in size and couldn't justify the prices. 

I finally decided to get a projector and its the best $1000.00 (projector and Elite "100 screen) I ever spent on hardware! I am still in shock how good the picture is from this Benq and to think it only cost me about $760.... My plasma looks like "40 screen now...


----------



## jkirby

glad to hear it. 

I decided on a VA electric screen because I wanted a motorized screen to drop down in front of a 65-70" TV and couldn't afford the elite. The thought of a TV and PJ was that the TV is for our daughter and friends to watch DVD movies, TV, games. The screen would drop down when we would want the HT experience for BD films. Depending on how my sony BD upscales my old DVDs, we may use the PJ for that too.

I still see value in TV for short time watching. Seeing a 42 minute TV episode doesn't seem worth powering up any PJ...

Anyhoo, can't wait for everything to be delivered and installed!


----------



## ERuiz

jkirby said:


> glad to hear it.
> 
> I decided on a VA electric screen because I wanted a motorized screen to drop down in front of a 65-70" TV and couldn't afford the elite. The thought of a TV and PJ was that the TV is for our daughter and friends to watch DVD movies, TV, games. The screen would drop down when we would want the HT experience for BD films. Depending on how my sony BD upscales my old DVDs, we may use the PJ for that too.
> 
> I still see value in TV for short time watching. Seeing a 42 minute TV episode doesn't seem worth powering up any PJ...
> 
> Anyhoo, can't wait for everything to be delivered and installed!


Flipping between TV and PJ viewing is a very good idea that I have also been evaluating. I also don't think it's worth powering up a PJ for viewing day to day programming, especially when those channels don't even have a HD feed! Yes, we watch 2 channels that are still broadcasting in SD.

Also, besides saving lamp life, you save money. For instance, the 46" LED we currently have in the living room, consumes 8 watts! That's a huge difference in consumption when compared to a PJ.

Overall, I will probably go the same route you are taking, as far as splitting duties between the TV and PJ.


----------



## bluer101

My setup is tv and PJ. You get the best of both worlds.


----------



## dazz87

jkirby said:


> glad to hear it.
> 
> I decided on a VA electric screen because I wanted a motorized screen to drop down in front of a 65-70" TV and couldn't afford the elite. The thought of a TV and PJ was that the TV is for our daughter and friends to watch DVD movies, TV, games. The screen would drop down when we would want the HT experience for BD films. Depending on how my sony BD upscales my old DVDs, we may use the PJ for that too.
> 
> I still see value in TV for short time watching. Seeing a 42 minute TV episode doesn't seem worth powering up any PJ...
> 
> Anyhoo, can't wait for everything to be delivered and installed!


 For me, the projector is only used at night cause i have two large windows and a sliding door. I was planning on installing the projector and screen in another room which i will be able to use it day or night, but I wouldve needed to get another receiver and speakers for that room. Used these brackets to mount my screen to the wall. I needed the screen to stick out from the wall by 8" so it would be able to come down over my plasma.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/12-in-x-...ty-Shelf-Bracket-14829/202824717?N=5yc1vZc4cu


----------



## eml626

qal1h said:


> I mentioned the glasses are working, the redness indeed does go away.
> 
> I'm outputting from the PC, using MPC-HC player.
> 
> Avatar provided this best "depth" but it was muddy, confused. So I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.


Make sure neither the projector or computer have overscan on.


----------



## BroodishProdigy

I've been fence sitting for so long. When it hit $699 on Amazon a week ago I finally bit, all the years of DLP RBE propaganda be damned. I set it up in my basement in a temp setup on a 100" Elite manual screen. I figured it would motivate me to get moving working on the basement. I am so happy with it. I consider myself a budget conscious videophile. The blacks are not inky but in every other respect it is so pleasing and compelling that I am kicking myself for not going bigger than 100" for the temp setup. Right now I just have my WDTvLive hooked up and streaming over wifi from my NAS and using the built in speaker. Did I mention that this is a temporary setup? It's still awesome sitting 9 feet from 100" screen watching Turbo or Gravity 3D or The Hobbit in HFR 3D. Simply stunning. I was forever worried that I would be susceptible to RBE but I have set my source for 1080p 24fps and have tried to force seeing them and have not detected any so far. I guess I may be on the far lucky end of the spectrum in that regard. So for all you long time fence-sitters out there just go ahead and do it. You won't regret it. Remember the following, 1080p 50Hz, Standard, Smart Eco, enjoy! Thanks to all my fellow AVSers who over the years have never steered me wrong.


----------



## ack_bk

Most people don't see rainbows. My wife and I don't have any issues with the cheaper DLP projectors.


----------



## acras13

I catch just a hint of rainbow every once in a while , usually when I turn away to look at something other than the screen, or when I'm really tired. Not anything at all to be upset with. I was worried that my 20/5 vision would make me see nothing but rainbows , since the last DLP I watched before ordering this PJ was an old worn out rear projection my friend had back in highschool and I couldn't stand watching that heap , but his family loved it because it was BIG!


----------



## Arcadia88

Put new batteries in my APC UPC and now it keeps my w1070 powered up during power loss again. I notice on the meter that the wattage the projector draws varies between 70W in eco blank mode and between 90 and 270 Watts in smart eco mode depending on what scene is being projected bright or dark. I didn't know it was that drastic of a swing. But I'm over 600 hours and now fingers crossed that I will get 10 times that on the same bulb.


----------



## kreeturez

Arcadia88 said:


> I notice on the meter that the wattage the projector draws varies between 70W in eco blank mode and *between 90 and 270 Watts in smart eco mode *depending on what scene is being projected bright or dark. I didn't know it was that drastic of a swing. But I'm over 600 hours and now fingers crossed that I will get 10 times that on the same bulb.



I've been waiting for measurements on SmartEco mode's power consumption since I got the projector. 

Thank you!!

That's a very wide swing indeed; and presumably the reason that mode offers so much lamp life. It's also nice to get all that brightness at the same time: I actually think this is a huge advantage on this projector over others for users who don't mind the DI-style brightness changes when switching from dark to light scenes.

By this same token, users running on SmartEco might be well-served by using a black (or very dark) screensaver on their player to keep power consumption low (and presumably help improve lamp life as well) when idle: this is what I've been doing... 

With power consumption dropping so low on a black screen, this almost mitigates the need to manually switch Eco Blank mode on when idle.


----------



## qal1h

eml626 said:


> Make sure neither the projector or computer have overscan on.


So I tried the overscan thing in Catalyst Control Centre and too low and the picture has too wide apart and too high and the picture is too close. I get eye strain the overscan is too low.

I will try to see what the projector does by default in terms of overscan, either way, I need to test it out more to find the best settings. 

Anything else apart from overscan on PC setttings?


----------



## ctbear

I'm not sure if it is my projector or my computer or both, but whenever I try playing a game on my computer using the projector, the projected image refreshes and shows that is now locked to 24Hz instead of maintaining my desktop setting of 50hz. This prevents me from playing the game as it is incredibly slow and laggy. Everything seems to be running in slow motion. However, if I run the game in windowed mode, then the projected image does not refresh and stays the same 50hz desktop setting.

I tried researching this issue but could not find anything. It seems to be an issue with the projector being recognized as a TV versus a Computer Monitor. Others say this is solved with the use of a DVI cable instead of an HDMI cable. There is no setting in the game to change the refresh rate. (Rayman Origins ) Projector is currently connected to my computer via HDMI, so I tried changing the HDMI setting in the projector using AUTO, VIDEO, COMPUTER. None of those solved the issue.

Does anyone have any ideas? TYIA!


----------



## hotjt133

ERuiz said:


> the 46" LED we currently have in the living room, consumes 8 watts!


A typo? 80W would be reasonable.


----------



## hotjt133

kreeturez said:


> by using a black (or very dark) screensaver on their player to keep power consumption low


I set my background black. And if close or minimize all application (most are white background), the lamp dims siginficantly. The icons are small enough to be a factor so they are untouched.

But black screen saver doesn't make sense. If not viewing anything, I just switch to eco blank. This is still by far the lowest lamp mode. I've never seen the smart eco drops below 100W even on full black screen. But, I'm still on 1.06 so newer firmware could have been improved.


----------



## hotjt133

qal1h said:


> So I tried the overscan thing in Catalyst Control Centre and too low and the picture has too wide apart and too high and the picture is too close. I get eye strain the overscan is too low.


This topic has be brought up frequently. Almost all display devices I connected to the video card's HDMI port, by default, it will be 10%-15% over scan, which is really really crap. They basically squeeze a 1080p image into something like 9xx pixels and every pixel blurs. What's the manufacturers thinking for such a stupid idea?

The more correct way is not to say to set overscan on or off. It is misleading. More easily, I would say set it to 0%. In the ATI display driver, pull the sliding scale to the far right. Only this setting will give you 1:1 1080p pixel mapping.


----------



## neotech

*Question for a newbie. What is the maximum throw for this Benq w1070?*

Hi,
I just ordered this as my first projector. I wanted to watch live broadcast (GameofThrown, Walking Dead...etc) on it as well as movies. What is the maximum and/or preferred distance from the screen?
I was going to us the benq w1070 on a 120" to 150" screen. The distance is 18ft from sitting position (my bed). I hope this projector is up to par! (C=

My bed to screen (18ft) on a 133" screen (cant fit a 150" powered recessed screen).

I figured Id use it more often in my bedroom to watch with with the kids and the wife.

Or Ill put in my basement which isnt finished. Just white concrete walls and grey painted floors (kinda spooky).

The basement I can put anywhere, but would put a 150" screen if I can.

Also, what is the grain should the screen be as well as color of the screen?

Any suggestions for a screens that are powered and may be recessed that will fit my needs?
Id put a dedicated screen in the basement instead of the dropdown.

Thx in advance
lc


----------



## AllenA07

neotech said:


> Hi,
> I just ordered this as my first projector. I wanted to watch live broadcast (GameofThrown, Walking Dead...etc) on it as well as movies. What is the maximum and/or preferred distance from the screen?
> I was going to us the benq w1070 on a 120" to 150" screen. The distance is 18ft from sitting position (my bed). I hope this projector is up to par! (C=
> 
> My bed to screen (18ft) on a 133" screen (cant fit a 150" powered recessed screen).
> 
> I figured Id use it more often in my bedroom to watch with with the kids and the wife.
> 
> Or Ill put in my basement which isnt finished. Just white concrete walls and grey painted floors (kinda spooky).
> 
> The basement I can put anywhere, but would put a 150" screen if I can.
> 
> Also, what is the grain should the screen be as well as color of the screen?
> 
> Any suggestions for a screens that are powered and may be recessed that will fit my needs?
> Id put a dedicated screen in the basement instead of the dropdown.
> 
> Thx in advance
> lc


http://www.projectorcentral.com/projection-calculator-pro.cfm

That should help you!


----------



## neotech

Thx for the link, Looks like I may have to put in basement. I have a tray ceiling above my bed so cant put projector there. Fan will hit it. I was looking for a 18ft from screen to projector throw.
Are elite screens any good? I saw a 1.1 grain. But read somewhere 1.0 grain is better. Also not sure bout color of the screen (grey or white).
lc


----------



## AllenA07

neotech said:


> Thx for the link, Looks like I may have to put in basement. I have a tray ceiling above my bed so cant put projector there. Fan will hit it. I was looking for a 18ft from screen to projector throw.
> Are elite screens any good? I saw a 1.1 grain. But read somewhere 1.0 grain is better. Also not sure bout color of the screen (grey or white).
> lc


I just picked up an 92in Elite Screen. I'm still working on getting the theater ready so the screen isn't installed yet. My understanding however is that Elite makes good cheap screens. It isn't going to be as nice as a black diamond screen or anything like that, but it's certainly better then a painted wall or a white bed sheet. My understanding is that a gain of 1.1 vs. 1.0 is going to be a fairly minimal difference.


----------



## bluer101

I have an elite 100 electric spectrum series and it's fine. Yes for the money $179 it will have some waves and imperfections. But when you are watching a movie with both the screen and benq all that does not matter. Simply puts a smile every time on my face. Then paired with my oppo 103d it's a great budget setup.


----------



## Avalanche3319

Hey guys! I'm in the process of buying my first house and plan to set up a small home theater in the basement. Already ordered the W1070 because of all the good feedback here. The room I'm using has a low ceiling (7.25 ft) so I'm wondering if you guys have any recommendations for a reasonably priced low profile ceiling mount? Thanks!


----------



## chmcke01

I got a great deal on a Chief C4504 mount on eBay ($17 with free shipping) and the holes line up perfectly for my W1070. The problem is that the mount was made for a projector that used smaller screws and so the screws that came with it don't fit and I will probably need to drill out the holes a little bit to make them bigger (no problem). What kind of screws do I need to screw into the ceiling mount holes on the bottom of the projector? Anyone have a link?

Also, I had the contractor who is building my house put some 2x6 boards in the approximate area where I plan to mount the projector so I have about an 18" by 18" square of "studs" so that it will be well secured to the ceiling wherever I put it. With this in mind, what type of screw should I use to attach the mount to the ceiling?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## jkirby

okay. PJ arrived today - but not the screen yet. So I placed it on a table, attached the Blu-ray player, loaded the Avengers and showed the movie on our wall.

PQ was fine. Colors fine. Sharpness fine. Black were okay.

But the picture was DIM! In the opening scene, I could barely make out what was going on. I bumped the lamp to normal, ensured the Blu-ray player was on 'direct' - but still dim. Even my wife mentioned this.

Either my expectations of lumens was unrealistic, or there is something wrong. 

Day time scenes are fine. but anything even resembling dusk or night are very hard to watch.

I double checked the Blu-ray player and my HDMI cables by playing the movie on a small TV - which displayed enough brightness. So it can't be them.

Any ideas???

p.s. I can't seem to get the remote to work..maybe weak batteries?


----------



## chmcke01

*Ambient light?*



jkirby said:


> okay. PJ arrived today - but not the screen yet. So I placed it on a table, attached the Blu-ray player, loaded the Avengers and showed the movie on our wall.
> 
> PQ was fine. Colors fine. Sharpness fine. Black were okay.
> 
> But the picture was DIM! In the opening scene, I could barely make out what was going on. I bumped the lamp to normal, ensured the Blu-ray player was on 'direct' - but still dim. Even my wife mentioned this.
> 
> Either my expectations of lumens was unrealistic, or there is something wrong.
> 
> Day time scenes are fine. but anything even resembling dusk or night are very hard to watch.
> 
> I double checked the Blu-ray player and my HDMI cables by playing the movie on a small TV - which displayed enough brightness. So it can't be them.
> 
> Any ideas???
> 
> p.s. I can't seem to get the remote to work..maybe weak batteries?


What kind of ambient light do you have? If you have lights on or a window nearby without good curtains then it is going to look dim. If the room is dark there may be a problem with it, but maybe try it in SmartEco instead since it actually gets brighter than even Normal mode.


----------



## kreeturez

jkirby said:


> okay. PJ arrived today - but not the screen yet. So I placed it on a table, attached the Blu-ray player, loaded the Avengers and showed the movie on our wall.
> 
> PQ was fine. Colors fine. Sharpness fine. Black were okay.
> 
> But the picture was DIM! In the opening scene, I could barely make out what was going on. I bumped the lamp to normal, ensured the Blu-ray player was on 'direct' - but still dim. Even my wife mentioned this.
> 
> Either my expectations of lumens was unrealistic, or there is something wrong.
> 
> Day time scenes are fine. but anything even resembling dusk or night are very hard to watch.



As chmcke01 says, ambient light will hammer the image; for projection your room needs to be relatively dark. (Night-time scenes will be most affected). 
Projection won't compete in terms of brightness with a TV in ambient light...

Try this evening when it's darker and report back...

One other thing that might help:
In the 'Advanced' menu, go to 'HDMI Settings' and toggle the 'HDMI Format' menu item from 'auto' to its two other modes and see if that helps: it might've mis-detected your source.


----------



## scotthal

chmcke01 said:


> I got a great deal on a Chief C4504 mount on eBay ($17 with free shipping) and the holes line up perfectly for my W1070. The problem is that the mount was made for a projector that used smaller screws and so the screws that came with it don't fit and I will probably need to drill out the holes a little bit to make them bigger (no problem). What kind of screws do I need to screw into the ceiling mount holes on the bottom of the projector? Anyone have a link?
> 
> Also, I had the contractor who is building my house put some 2x6 boards in the approximate area where I plan to mount the projector so I have about an 18" by 18" square of "studs" so that it will be well secured to the ceiling wherever I put it. With this in mind, what type of screw should I use to attach the mount to the ceiling?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


I enlarged the matching holes in my Chief C4504 with an 1/8" bit, and used M4 x 16mm flat head screws ($0.98 for a 3-pack, HomeDepot) with the shortest spacers (?5mm) from the mount kit. Entire assembly (projector + mount) is light enough that a single pair of 1/4" x 3" lag screws into the rafters can easily support the weight.


----------



## scotthal

bluer101 said:


> I have an elite 100 electric spectrum series and it's fine. Yes for the money $179 it will have some waves and imperfections. But when you are watching a movie with both the screen and benq all that does not matter. Simply puts a smile every time on my face. Then paired with my oppo 103d it's a great budget setup.


++ I also have the W1070, Oppo bdp-103d, Elite 100H electric spectrum screen combination & really love the resulting image. Screen is new enough that it doesn't have any visible waves - deformations are limited to a bit of curl in the black borders.

Biggest downside is that screen does sway, & causes some focus oscillation at the base; am considering mag dampers or a V-notch catch for the weight bar.


----------



## inefekt

Has anyone with this projector had previous experience with the Panasonic AE7000 or AE8000 3D projectors?
I'm specifically after comparisons between brightness in 3D mode and also judder (Panny's have frame interpolation to minimize this).
I remember having the Acer HD5360BD, rated at 2500L, and it seemed dimmer than my current Panny AE7000 (2000L) in 3D mode so I'm worried about brightness on the 2000L W1070. Are DLP's normally darker in 3D mode than LCD projectors?

Cheers


----------



## indyfranks

Hi all. I used to follow this thread religiously after I bought my W1070, but it has grown so large that I haven't been keeping up on it the past few months. My problem is that I've started to hear the "rattling" periodically that I know others have talked about previously. I seem to recall it has something to do with the fan?

Can someone re-recommend possible fixes so I don't need to read through 10,000 posts? Or at least point me to a post #?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chmcke01

*Crickets?*



indyfranks said:


> Hi all. I used to follow this thread religiously after I bought my W1070, but it has grown so large that I haven't been keeping up on it the past few months. My problem is that I've started to hear the "rattling" periodically that I know others have talked about previously. I seem to recall it has something to do with the fan?
> 
> Can someone re-recommend possible fixes so I don't need to read through 10,000 posts? Or at least point me to a post #?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


If this is the same issue that others call the fan making "cricket" sounds then if you are under warranty you will probably need to get a replacement. Other than that I think the only fixes I have seen are to open up the projector and replace the fan.


----------



## broomthundle

So, just bought a w1070 to replace my epson 3010. The w1070 blows the epson out of the water on every aspect, and for the price, it is amazing picture quality. The 3d, even with cheaply G15 glasses is amazing. The only thing I have noticed though is a constant shaking of the picture, only by 1 or 2 mm, but when a static image is onscreen (ie PC or setup grip), it is rather noticeable. Has anyone had this issue ? I have emailed Benq, so will see what they say. Apart from that, def recommend the w1070


----------



## kreeturez

broomthundle said:


> So, just bought a w1070 to replace my epson 3010. The w1070 blows the epson out of the water on every aspect, and for the price, it is amazing picture quality. The 3d, even with cheaply G15 glasses is amazing. The only thing I have noticed though is a constant shaking of the picture, only by 1 or 2 mm, but when a static image is onscreen (ie PC or setup grip), it is rather noticeable. Has anyone had this issue ? I have emailed Benq, so will see what they say. Apart from that, def recommend the w1070




I had a similar thing and strangely, it turned out to be that the mount wasn't 100% secure to the ceiling (or more precisely, the mount's positioning screws were not 100% tightened). So the fans within the projector were actually vibrating it. Tightening the mount sorted it out.
So assuming you're seeing this even without a source connected (like in the projector menu - which would rule out your source device), it's very possible that this is the same issue you're having.


----------



## akm3

kreeturez said:


> jkirby said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay. PJ arrived today - but not the screen yet. So I placed it on a table, attached the Blu-ray player, loaded the Avengers and showed the movie on our wall.
> 
> PQ was fine. Colors fine. Sharpness fine. Black were okay.
> 
> But the picture was DIM! In the opening scene, I could barely make out what was going on. I bumped the lamp to normal, ensured the Blu-ray player was on 'direct' - but still dim. Even my wife mentioned this.
> 
> Either my expectations of lumens was unrealistic, or there is something wrong.
> 
> Day time scenes are fine. but anything even resembling dusk or night are very hard to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As chmcke01 says, ambient light will hammer the image; for projection your room needs to be relatively dark. (Night-time scenes will be most affected).
> Projection won't compete in terms of brightness with a TV in ambient light...
> 
> Try this evening when it's darker and report back...
> 
> One other thing that might help:
> In the 'Advanced' menu, go to 'HDMI Settings' and toggle the 'HDMI Format' menu item from 'auto' to its two other modes and see if that helps: it might've mis-detected your source.
Click to expand...




jkirby said:


> okay. PJ arrived today - but not the screen yet. So I placed it on a table, attached the Blu-ray player, loaded the Avengers and showed the movie on our wall.
> 
> PQ was fine. Colors fine. Sharpness fine. Black were okay.
> 
> But the picture was DIM! In the opening scene, I could barely make out what was going on. I bumped the lamp to normal, ensured the Blu-ray player was on 'direct' - but still dim. Even my wife mentioned this.
> 
> Either my expectations of lumens was unrealistic, or there is something wrong.
> 
> Day time scenes are fine. but anything even resembling dusk or night are very hard to watch.
> 
> I double checked the Blu-ray player and my HDMI cables by playing the movie on a small TV - which displayed enough brightness. So it can't be them.
> 
> Any ideas???
> 
> p.s. I can't seem to get the remote to work..maybe weak batteries?


Your remote is likely defective. They had a bad batch from factory. Call them with your pj serial number and they'll get you a new one in a jiffy.


----------



## bgstewar

I'm really interested in getting this projector, but wanted a few opinions. I have a walk-out basement with a window and sliding glass door behind me on the couch. It's very shaded down there and gets very little light.

I was reading that it's recommended to have a projector of at least 2500 lumens if there's any ambient light. Is that really true?

I was hoping to use this for football, movies, weekly shows, etc because the 5.1 setup will be down there. I've never owned a projector. Do you find yourselves not turning it on to watch maybe an hour of TV? Should I keep my plasma as well, like some others are doing? Seems silly to buy a projector if you're not going to use it, but I don't know how long it takes to turn on, warm up, bulb life, etc.

I was going to paint the wall using http://www.projectorcentral.com/paint_perfect_screen_$100.htm?page=Paint-the-Wall. I know people like the Elite screens, but they're almost $400 for a 120" screen! Painting the wall will be less than $100. Anyone have any strong opinions?

Lastly, what mounts do people like for this projector?
http://www.projectorcentral.com/paint_perfect_screen_$100.htm?page=Paint-the-Wall


----------



## ctbear

hotjt133 said:


> This topic has be brought up frequently. Almost all display devices I connected to the video card's HDMI port, by default, it will be 10%-15% over scan, which is really really crap. They basically squeeze a 1080p image into something like 9xx pixels and every pixel blurs. What's the manufacturers thinking for such a stupid idea?
> 
> The more correct way is not to say to set overscan on or off. It is misleading. More easily, I would say set it to 0%. In the ATI display driver, pull the sliding scale to the far right. Only this setting will give you 1:1 1080p pixel mapping.


To achieve 1:1 1080p pixel mapping:

Set ATI/AMD display driver to 0% overscan (all the way to the right).
Set overscan on projector to 0.

Is this correct? For some reason it seems like the projected image has underscan as there is a big border (empty light from the projector where the image should stretch to fit) around all 4 sides. Setting the projector background color to blue when there is no signal, I can clearly see that the projected image is much smaller than the "blue" when there is no signal.


----------



## niccolo

bgstewar said:


> I'm really interested in getting this projector, but wanted a few opinions. I have a walk-out basement with a window and sliding glass door behind me on the couch. It's very shaded down there and gets very little light.
> 
> I was reading that it's recommended to have a projector of at least 2500 lumens if there's any ambient light. Is that really true?
> 
> I was hoping to use this for football, movies, weekly shows, etc because the 5.1 setup will be down there. I've never owned a projector. Do you find yourselves not turning it on to watch maybe an hour of TV? Should I keep my plasma as well, like some others are doing? Seems silly to buy a projector if you're not going to use it, but I don't know how long it takes to turn on, warm up, bulb life, etc.
> 
> I was going to paint the wall using http://www.projectorcentral.com/paint_perfect_screen_$100.htm?page=Paint-the-Wall. I know people like the Elite screens, but they're almost $400 for a 120" screen! Painting the wall will be less than $100. Anyone have any strong opinions?
> 
> Lastly, what mounts do people like for this projector?


If you are anticipating daytime use without blackout curtains, don't go with a projector. Think of it this way: the white of your screen is the blackest black your projector can project, because your projector cannot project blackness, it can simply not project light to some part of the screen, which is what makes it black. So if your room is dark enough that that screen looks pretty dark, great. If not, you're going to have washed out blacks and poor image quality. This way of thinking about the issue exaggerates the problem a bit, because your eye will be fooled by the bright parts an image to think the less bright parts are blacker, but the basic principle holds, unless you have a boutique, super pricey screen designed to function in the presence of ambient light (and that will have its own tradeoffs, in addition to cost).


----------



## broomthundle

Thanks for reply - Yes, it must be same issue, because when I try it on a table, the problem is gone. The mount is as tight as it goes, but it's cheap, and the adjustment parts move no matter how tight the screws are. So I will need to buy a decent ceiling mount - serves me right I guess !


----------



## chmcke01

*Aspect ratio*



ctbear said:


> To achieve 1:1 1080p pixel mapping:
> 
> Set ATI/AMD display driver to 0% overscan (all the way to the right).
> Set overscan on projector to 0.
> 
> Is this correct? For some reason it seems like the projected image has underscan as there is a big border (empty light from the projector where the image should stretch to fit) around all 4 sides. Setting the projector background color to blue when there is no signal, I can clearly see that the projected image is much smaller than the "blue" when there is no signal.


I had the same problem and it turned out the aspect ratio was set to "Real" on the projector (hit Menu then right twice and you will see Aspect Ratio), I set it to "Auto" and that fixed it.


----------



## AaronPSU79

bgstewar said:


> I'm really interested in getting this projector, but wanted a few opinions. I have a walk-out basement with a window and sliding glass door behind me on the couch. It's very shaded down there and gets very little light.
> 
> I was reading that it's recommended to have a projector of at least 2500 lumens if there's any ambient light. Is that really true?
> 
> I was hoping to use this for football, movies, weekly shows, etc because the 5.1 setup will be down there. I've never owned a projector. Do you find yourselves not turning it on to watch maybe an hour of TV? Should I keep my plasma as well, like some others are doing? Seems silly to buy a projector if you're not going to use it, but I don't know how long it takes to turn on, warm up, bulb life, etc.
> 
> I was going to paint the wall using http://www.projectorcentral.com/paint_perfect_screen_$100.htm?page=Paint-the-Wall. I know people like the Elite screens, but they're almost $400 for a 120" screen! Painting the wall will be less than $100. Anyone have any strong opinions?
> 
> Lastly, what mounts do people like for this projector?
> http://www.projectorcentral.com/paint_perfect_screen_$100.htm?page=Paint-the-Wall


I use this projector during the daytime with ambient light. Ambient light is more of a problem with projectors than it is with flatscreen tv's for sure but I think a lot of people exaggerate the issue. Generally if I'm using it during the day I just close the shades partially. There is still ambient light, plenty to hang out, see what you're doing, etc. but the image is plenty bright enough to see also. I have a 120" screen and I generally use "smart eco" mode if that helps. Some people may demand a completely blacked out room for using a projector as that gives absolutely the best quality, but I find for just normal tv watching dimming things a bit is perfectly fine. From what it sounds like, if your room is shaded, I think you will have no problem with a projector.

I use the projector as my main tv, I watch news, shows, movies, whatever. Yes there is a startup delay but it's nothing major, maybe 15 seconds or so but I haven't actually timed it. Bulb life for the W1070 is rated at 6,000 hours if you run it in "smart eco" mode, which is what I do. You can do the math, at 5 hours a day of tv watching, every single day, it will be over 3 years before you need to replace the bulb, and bulbs run around $100-$200 depending where you buy them. For me this is no problem. I am not worried about using the projector as a tv, knowing that I will have to replace the bulb in a few years, because the cost is not particularly significant. I really like using a projector and the small cost of bulbs is well worth it to me for the enjoyment I get. I know other people feel differently and try to moderate usage to "save" their bulbs, but for me that sort of defeats the whole purpose of buying something nice like this. If you're going to buy it might as well use it.

As for screens, I used the W1070 for a year just projecting onto a white wall. I finally built a screen and was expecting a big improvement but it's not much different from just a white wall. So if you're not sure about screens and you have a white wall you could just try that for awhile. For my screen I bought Carls' blackout cloth on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Carls-Blackou...424&sr=8-1&keywords=projector+screen+material And I built a frame from wood I got at the hardware store. Total cost was about $50 and it took a few hours of work. I like the way the screen looks, very low profile, not intrusive at all.

For the mount I used a generic one from Amazon, this one here: http://www.amazon.com/VideoSecu-Pro...id=1410799604&sr=8-2&keywords=projector+mount
The mount works perfectly fine once I got everything set up, but it was a little difficult adjusting things. I have a feeling more expensive mounts might be a little easier to adjust. This one you have to basically push things into position and tighten down screws. Hope this helps!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

peerless mount is worth its weight in gold for fine tuning


----------



## jkirby

fyi. calibrated the PJ, looks much better now... pretty good PQ.
Remote is definitely defective. Called Benq and they will be shipping me a new one.
Pretty blown away from the PQ from a $700 PJ. Just insane.
I also would never consider getting a less lumens pj. This is about as dim as I want it - definitely watchable, but have be spoiled by watching my LCD TV and its brightness 

Screen to be installed on the 26th. Will report back on how that goes.


----------



## bgstewar

thanks so much for the information! that was exactly what I was hoping to hear! Very helpful post - thanks for taking the time to write it.


----------



## bgstewar

Hey guys, I have a question about placement. My couch is 13' away from the wall/screen and it butts up against a back wall. Looks like I'm going to have to hang the projector right above our heads. Will this be an issue with fan nose/light? 

I also have the air return in front of the projector location. It will have to hang down at least 6". Any mount suggestions for that scenario? 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Chaves

bgstewar said:


> Hey guys, I have a question about placement. My couch is 13' away from the wall/screen and it butts up against a back wall. Looks like I'm going to have to hang the projector right above our heads. Will this be an issue with fan nose/light?
> 
> I also have the air return in front of the projector location. It will have to hang down at least 6". Any mount suggestions for that scenario?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Well my projector is right over my head where my couch is but I have surround sound speakers so you never notice it and even when in very quiet scenes its still fairly quiet, not enough for me to be distracted by it.


----------



## jb99p

bgstewar said:


> Hey guys, I have a question about placement. My couch is 13' away from the wall/screen and it butts up against a back wall. Looks like I'm going to have to hang the projector right above our heads. Will this be an issue with fan nose/light?
> 
> I also have the air return in front of the projector location. It will have to hang down at least 6". Any mount suggestions for that scenario?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


I have mine right above the couch and do not notice it at all. I run the projectormostly in ECO mode.


----------



## akm3

When there is actual sound from the movie, I don't notice the fan AT ALL. However, when it is silent, or when listening to music that has silent parts, it is a loud annoying fan.


----------



## AllenA07

I'm getting ready to ceiling mount my projector and had a quick question on placement. My understanding is that I want to have the projector roughly 3-5 inches above the top of the screen. However I've read other things that I actually want to place the projector a few inches under the top of the screen. I'm going nuts here trying to figure out the projectors drop height. Any advice on this?


----------



## kreeturez

AllenA07 said:


> I'm getting ready to ceiling mount my projector and had a quick question on placement. My understanding is that I want to have the projector roughly 3-5 inches above the top of the screen. However I've read other things that I actually want to place the projector a few inches under the top of the screen. I'm going nuts here trying to figure out the projectors drop height. Any advice on this?



Your initial understanding is correct: Ceiling mounting needs to be a few inches above the top of the screen. 
Table mounting (which would have the projector _not_ inverted) would require a few inches below the bottom.


----------



## akm3

AllenA07 said:


> I'm getting ready to ceiling mount my projector and had a quick question on placement. My understanding is that I want to have the projector roughly 3-5 inches above the top of the screen. However I've read other things that I actually want to place the projector a few inches under the top of the screen. I'm going nuts here trying to figure out the projectors drop height. Any advice on this?


The drop depends on how big an image you are projecting. The further from the wall the lower the line will be. What is nice is that the 'start' of the image doesn't vary with zoom, so it will always be at the same height, or the math would get really annoying really quickly. You have to know how far off the ceiling your mount puts the projector, plus the extra ~4.5" for the lens, from the bottom of the projector, PLUS the drop projecting (1-3") depending on distance to the wall. It's easier to mount the projector first, then mount the screen at the right height.


----------



## jamese777

FYI: The Projector Central review of the BenQ HT 1075, the update of the 1070 is up at their website.
http://www.projectorcentral.com/benq_ht1075_review.htm


----------



## AllenA07

akm3 said:


> The drop depends on how big an image you are projecting. The further from the wall the lower the line will be. What is nice is that the 'start' of the image doesn't vary with zoom, so it will always be at the same height, or the math would get really annoying really quickly. You have to know how far off the ceiling your mount puts the projector, plus the extra ~4.5" for the lens, from the bottom of the projector, PLUS the drop projecting (1-3") depending on distance to the wall. It's easier to mount the projector first, then mount the screen at the right height.


I'm thinking this is just what I'm going to do. I'll go ahead and get the image on the wall, mask where the screen is going, and then install that.


----------



## jkirby

fyi- i changed DNR from default 7 to 0 and my lamp brightness went up dramatically!
Never thought of changing that.
The image is noticeably brighter and more enjoyable now.

also, Benq quick shipped my remote to me.. already got it today. outstanding..


----------



## bilancho

Hi,

I have just completed the setup of my new projector BenQ W1070. But i m having issue with the 3d thing. When i go into setup of the projector, i cant select Auto for the 3d. It is always grey. I tried some movies but i cant select Auto and i cant get the 3d view. I also tried it without the AVR. Directly connected the 3D Player to the Projector but still no 3D. Does anybody have an idea about my issue?

My configuration is ;

Projector - BenQ W1070
AVR - Yamaha RXV 775
3D Bluray Player - Pioneer BDP 140
Cable - Mediabridge Ultra 3D
Glasses - Sainsonic 144 Hz 3D


----------



## akm3

bilancho said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just completed the setup of my new projector BenQ W1070. But i m having issue with the 3d thing. When i go into setup of the projector, i cant select Auto for the 3d. It is always grey. I tried some movies but i cant select Auto and i cant get the 3d view. I also tried it without the AVR. Directly connected the 3D Player to the Projector but still no 3D. Does anybody have an idea about my issue?
> 
> My configuration is ;
> 
> Projector - BenQ W1070
> AVR - Yamaha RXV 775
> 3D Bluray Player - Pioneer BDP 140
> Cable - Mediabridge Ultra 3D
> Glasses - Sainsonic 144 Hz 3D


For troubleshooting, eliminate the AVR as you have done. Running straight from BluRay to projector, make SURE You are a using a 3D bluray (duh, right?), go into your bluray settings and make sure that 3D is enabled. Try different HDMI cables. Try turning the bluray off and back on to resolve potential handshaking issues. You shouldn't have to change any settings on the w1070. 

Some 3D blurays don't switch to 3D until the movie starts or the main menu starts. Try a different 3D bluray.

Those are my suggestions.


----------



## bgstewar

Quick question. I'm trying to use the throw calculators from projectorcentral and from BenQ. BenQ sets the default zoom at 1.0, while you can't get lower than 1.15 zoom on projector central.

So what do people have their zooms on, and does zooming affect PQ? My couch is 13' away, so looks like 120" screen what I'll be looking at. Thanks!


----------



## TorturEd

I have a question the left top corner is crooked as you can see in the attached pics is there something wrong with my projector or is this normal just got it tonight and it my first projector the wierd thing is if I move it closer to the screen to make the test pattern alot smaller it does seem to go away. Right now I have it sitting on a table will be mounting it to the ceiling this weekend unless I need to return because of this.


----------



## TorturEd

Heres a couple pics of me holding the projector closer to make the test pattern smaller it seems to be pretty straight.


----------



## kreeturez

TorturEd said:


> I have a question the left top corner is crooked as you can see in the attached pics is there something wrong with my projector or is this normal just got it tonight and it my first projector the wierd thing is if I move it closer to the screen to make the test pattern alot smaller it does seem to go away. Right now I have it sitting on a table will be mounting it to the ceiling this weekend unless I need to return because of this.



Your projector is at a slight angle.

Any projector needs to be angled with its lens perfectly, perfectly perpendicular to the screen - at a dead-on right-angle - otherwise you get the geometry you're seeing. And of course it also needs to be perfectly level (parallel) with the screen as well (probably not a problem in your case).


----------



## Ftoast

TorturEd said:


> I have a question the left top corner is crooked as you can see in the attached pics is there something wrong with my projector or is this normal just got it tonight and it my first projector the wierd thing is if I move it closer to the screen to make the test pattern alot smaller it does seem to go away. Right now I have it sitting on a table will be mounting it to the ceiling this weekend unless I need to return because of this.


Same as Kreeturez said.
In your case it looks like your projector needs to be moved a few inches to the right (that's if you're standing behind it, facing the screen) and turned to still face dead-center on the screen of course, and the left leg might need to be raised just a hair.


----------



## mgp32

110" elite screen. Photo was taken during the day with the shades open on the walkout door and 1 window letting in a lot of light. I love this projector


----------



## bluer101

mgp32 said:


> 110" elite screen. Photo was taken during the day with the shades open on the walkout door and 1 window letting in a lot of light. I love this projector


Looks good. What's the model of the screen?


----------



## mgp32

bluer101 said:


> Looks good. What's the model of the screen?


I also forgot to mention the lights are on @ full power. 

http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens...=1411144746&sr=8-1&keywords=elite+screens+110


----------



## bilancho

I m using a glass powdered white curtain. Not happy with thwe black scenes. I think i will go with the grey fixed frame next time


----------



## TorturEd

kreeturez


> Your projector is at a slight angle.
> 
> Any projector needs to be angled with its lens perfectly, perfectly perpendicular to the screen - at a dead-on right-angle - otherwise you get the geometry you're seeing. And of course it also needs to be perfectly level (parallel) with the screen as well (probably not a problem in your case).


Ftoast


> Same as Kreeturez said.
> In your case it looks like your projector needs to be moved a few inches to the right (that's if you're standing behind it, facing the screen) and turned to still face dead-center on the screen of course, and the left leg might need to be raised just a hair.



Thanks guys I fixed it today using you advice much appreciated.


----------



## bluer101

TorturEd said:


> kreeturez
> 
> Ftoast
> 
> 
> Thanks guys I fixed it today using you advice much appreciated.


This is why when you ceiling mount it is very important to measure plenty of times before you mount your projector. Because right now you with it on a table you can move all over the place. 

I spent many nights measuring and marking with tape where my pj would go.


----------



## Magma601

First Post on the Forum, thanks for all the help in pulling the trigger on the W1070 and an Elite 120" Sable screen.

That being said, I am planning to shelf mount the PJ at the level of the top of the screen. Will this present any issues with the throw? I have vaulted ceilings that prevent an easy ceiling mount. I am concerned that the PJ will not be able to adjust the image down with lens-shift.

Any help fro you guys is appreciated.

TIA


----------



## bluer101

Magma601 said:


> First Post on the Forum, thanks for all the help in pulling the trigger on the W1070 and an Elite 120" Sable screen.
> 
> That being said, I am planning to shelf mount the PJ at the level of the top of the screen. Will this present any issues with the throw? I have vaulted ceilings that prevent an easy ceiling mount. I am concerned that the PJ will not be able to adjust the image down with lens-shift.
> 
> Any help fro you guys is appreciated.
> 
> TIA


Shelf mount upside down with ceiling mount, right?


----------



## Magma601

Was planning on just a shelf mount but learned that's a no go. Currently looking at ceiling mounts that can also mount to the back wall


----------



## AllenA07

Got a satellite box today for the theater and tested the projector for the first time. Projecting the signal onto a yellow wall with a lot of ambient light and I am still impressed. Can't wait to see the results when I get the screen put up and properly position.the projector.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

yeah I have my projector mounted to a shelf with a ceiling mount, worked out great so that is always an option.


----------



## Jdezonia

A year after I have my setup, I too wish I went with a 2.35 screen... Has anyone used this projector with a 2.35 screen (zoom method)?


I haven't checked in on this thread in a long time. Amazing how active it still is.

I don't believe the W1070 has enough zoom range to fit a 16:9 image into the height of a 2.35 screen.
I am using my W1070 with a 2.1 ratio screen (constant area); white over black spandex at 114" wide X 54" high (gain estimated at 0.80).
The constant area screen provides the best of both worlds and works with the W1070's limited 1.3X zoom lens.
Likely not many W1070 owners go to the trouble of masking, but those who do will need four-way masking when using a constant area screen;
small strips on the sides for 16:9 movies, and small strips top and bottom for 2.35 movies. I don't bother.

Switching between the two screen formats on the projector takes about 30 seconds to change the zoom and then refocus. I find that the lettering of the projector's menu provides the best image for focusing.
Also worth noting is that the offset needs to be changed when switching back and forth. My projector is mounted upside down on a shelf so zooming to the widest image requires the front of the projector to be lifted ever so slightly, which I accomplish with a thin piece of trim. The change in angle is so slight that the change in geometry does not show at all in the image.
Though having to make the switch manually is somewhat of a hassle (I have to stand on the frame of my sofa) it is well worth the effort. I can not enjoy a 2.35 blockbuster movie without zooming the image wider.

If anyone is interested in shelf mounting their W1070 just PM me and I will post some pictures in this forum. You can't just lay this projector upside down on a shelf (obviously). Making the controls accessible for zooming also takes some thought.[/quote]

I need help with the upside down projector mounting!!! Pm me or something, I really need advice.


----------



## robl45

Jdezonia said:


> A year after I have my setup, I too wish I went with a 2.35 screen... Has anyone used this projector with a 2.35 screen (zoom method)?
> 
> 
> I haven't checked in on this thread in a long time. Amazing how active it still is.
> 
> I don't believe the W1070 has enough zoom range to fit a 16:9 image into the height of a 2.35 screen.
> I am using my W1070 with a 2.1 ratio screen (constant area); white over black spandex at 114" wide X 54" high (gain estimated at 0.80).
> The constant area screen provides the best of both worlds and works with the W1070's limited 1.3X zoom lens.
> Likely not many W1070 owners go to the trouble of masking, but those who do will need four-way masking when using a constant area screen;
> small strips on the sides for 16:9 movies, and small strips top and bottom for 2.35 movies. I don't bother.
> 
> Switching between the two screen formats on the projector takes about 30 seconds to change the zoom and then refocus. I find that the lettering of the projector's menu provides the best image for focusing.
> Also worth noting is that the offset needs to be changed when switching back and forth. My projector is mounted upside down on a shelf so zooming to the widest image requires the front of the projector to be lifted ever so slightly, which I accomplish with a thin piece of trim. The change in angle is so slight that the change in geometry does not show at all in the image.
> Though having to make the switch manually is somewhat of a hassle (I have to stand on the frame of my sofa) it is well worth the effort. I can not enjoy a 2.35 blockbuster movie without zooming the image wider.
> 
> If anyone is interested in shelf mounting their W1070 just PM me and I will post some pictures in this forum. You can't just lay this projector upside down on a shelf (obviously). Making the controls accessible for zooming also takes some thought.


I need help with the upside down projector mounting!!! Pm me or something, I really need advice.[/QUOTE]

Yes, me too please


----------



## Billy Boden

robl45 said:


> I need help with the upside down projector mounting!!! Pm me or something, I really need advice.


Yes, me too please[/QUOTE]

1.You'll need a low profile projector ceiling mount first. (read instructions)

2. Attach it to the bottom of the shelf.

3. Hang projector. 

4. Enjoy =)

Make sure nothing is within 1.5ft of the vents. Airflow is critical to a happy projector.


----------



## enoeno

What is the extension rod length of C4504 mount?



scotthal said:


> Inexpensive ceiling mount - Picked up a Chief/Dell C4504 P4RMK universal ceiling mount on ebay ($20, shipped); mounting plate fits the W1070 once you ream out the existing holes to accept M4 hardware (I used M4x16mm flatheads, with the (included) 5mm spacers).
> 
> Works, stable, downside of being cheap is the lack of screwdriver::vernier adjustments for the inveterate tweaker.


----------



## scotthal

You've got about 9" of adjustment range. Minimum (ceiling -> center_of_lens) is ~15.5".


----------



## imbloodyskint

TorturEd said:


> I have a question the left top corner is crooked as you can see in the attached pics is there something wrong with my projector or is this normal just got it tonight and it my first projector the wierd thing is if I move it closer to the screen to make the test pattern alot smaller it does seem to go away. Right now I have it sitting on a table will be mounting it to the ceiling this weekend unless I need to return because of this.


I foundout after weeks of stress with same issue that one of the rear feet is adjustable, wondered why only one is, but if you adjust it up or down it will twist the image straight for you.
Also,
Make sure your table is completely flat as that can twist the image aswell.

I have 2 stacked in a stacked setup (passive 3d) and they are upsidedown, boy oh boy was that fun to get aligned and setup right.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

imbloodyskint said:


> I foundout after weeks of stress with same issue that one of the rear feet is adjustable, wondered why only one is, but if you adjust it up or down it will twist the image straight for you.
> Also,
> Make sure your table is completely flat as that can twist the image aswell.
> 
> I have 2 stacked in a stacked setup (passive 3d) and they are upsidedown, boy oh boy was that fun to get aligned and setup right.


I would like to see photos of your passive setup.


----------



## enoeno

Thanks Scotthal,
Do you mean Dell C4504 you have is with adjustable extension? Does the mount provides sufficient adjustment?
By looking at the image I think it's with fixed rod length. Another model dell C3504 is with adjustable extension, which i think is also usable. However if the fixed rod fits my ceiling I prefer a simple and sturdy extension and get the C4504.




scotthal said:


> You've got about 9" of adjustment range. Minimum (ceiling -> center_of_lens) is ~15.5".


----------



## imbloodyskint

Daniel Chaves said:


> I would like to see photos of your passive setup.


----------



## scotthal

enoeno said:


> Thanks Scotthal,
> Do you mean Dell C4504 you have is with adjustable extension? Does the mount provides sufficient adjustment?
> By looking at the image I think it's with fixed rod length. Another model dell C3504 is with adjustable extension, which i think is also usable. However if the fixed rod fits my ceiling I prefer a simple and sturdy extension and get the C4504.


The C4504 has an adjustable extension - inner pipe comes drilled at 2" intervals; outside pipe has two through holes, spaced an inch apart. So the pipe assembly can be solidly bolted together, with effective length ranging from 12"..21". Mounting plate w/spacers adds about an inch, lens center adds another 2.6". Pitch & roll adjustments are limited, but should suffice if your pipe is truly vertical... I had some problems with that (effing popcorn ceiling).


----------



## BigRussianBO$$

Hello!
There is a 119 inch screen and 3.5 meters between the wall and screen. I think to install at that place standard set with the 1070 pj, the screen was pre-determined.
There is also a choice between w1070st (as far as I know it is the same as w1080st) and w1070. The w1070st is even cheaper, what surprises me, but not much. 
I have been reading that it is better to trim the zoom in the middle, for best lens performance. 
At the current set the picture, according to the benq calculator, fits, but I am not sure or the picture will fit to the screen with middle zoom. So I have the opportunity to choice between w1070 and w1070st(w1080st). Also maybe there are some other new pjs at this time with good colours and not so noticeable RBW-effect? There is a deal that the hd25e is available at the same price as the w1070. But how far I know at the HD25e the RBW-effect can be noticed. But maybe you know something about the hd25e that i don`t know. Anyway I know that the HD25e has the same colour wheel as the x131e, so the main question is about the difference between w1070 and w1070st(w1080), I meant the image quality. How far I know, the short-throw version of this pj sometimes has a little bit unfocused corners.


----------



## DavidK442

The W1070 would work best. At full zoom (largest picture), all four corners are sharp, at minimum zoom (smallest picture), one corner does not want to come into focus. With the projector mounted on the back wall your throw distance is about 3.2 meters, which will give you 119 inches near maximum zoom. Perfect. There are no projectors near this price range that have both a better picture and no Rainbow. W1070 is still the one to beat.


----------



## bgstewar

What is the best zoom to set this at? Looks like the "throw ratio" is 1.15-1.5x, correct? Is that the same as the zoom?


----------



## TorturEd

Have a question not sure if anyone can help or give me some opinions but figured I'd ask I bought the Benq W1070 last week and I like it picture is great but last night at my local futureshop in canada they had the Epson 2030 marked down from $949.99 plus taxes $1079.14 to a crazy low price of $549 plus taxes $627.14 so I did an instore reserve and now I'm trying to decide if I should return the benq for it the benq cost me $966.13 taxes included I would be saving myself $338.99 just not sure if it would be a downgrade. So I was wondering if anyone had any experience with with the Epson 2030 and if it's just as good. Don't have the funds right now to buy and do I side by side for myself wish I did would make things easier.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

imbloodyskint, thats awesome but man that must throw out sooo much heat, hopefully your room is huge or AC is cheap to run where you live lol... I know with my single unit, in my bedroom it raises the temp in there a few degrees... sometimes to an uncomfortable level if its already a warm day and I have to kick on the AC lol...


----------



## DavidK442

TorturEd said:


> Have a question not sure if anyone can help or give me some opinions but figured I'd ask I bought the Benq W1070 last week and I like it picture is great but last night at my local futureshop in canada they had the Epson 2030 marked down from $949.99 plus taxes $1079.14 to a crazy low price of $549 plus taxes $627.14 so I did an instore reserve and now I'm trying to decide if I should return the benq for it the benq cost me $966.13 taxes included I would be saving myself $338.99 just not sure if it would be a downgrade. So I was wondering if anyone had any experience with with the Epson 2030 and if it's just as good. Don't have the funds right now to buy and do I side by side for myself wish I did would make things easier.


In my opinion the only reasons to buy the Epson 2030 over the W1070 is if you are VERY sensitive to the DLP Rainbow effect or can't make the W1070 throw and offset work in your room. As you already have the BenQ setup I assume these two things are not an issue for you. My guess, is that if you were able to set them up side by side you would pick the BenQ and feel it was money well spent.


----------



## TorturEd

DavidK442 said:


> In my opinion the only reasons to buy the Epson 2030 over the W1070 is if you are VERY sensitive to the DLP Rainbow effect or can't make the W1070 throw and offset work in your room. As you already have the BenQ setup I assume these two things are not an issue for you. My guess, is that if you were able to set them up side by side you would pick the BenQ and feel it was money well spent.


Yeah I wish I could set them side by side to see for myself but I can't don't have the cash right now to buy the epson I would need to return the benq to buy the epson.


----------



## bgstewar

I'm about to pull the trigger on this baby. I was going to wait for the new model, but it appears as though it doesn't quite justify the $400 price increase.

Can someone please point me to the current recommended settings for the PQ? I can only find older posts with the settings, but I know with newer firmware they've changed things a bit. Thanks!


----------



## Billy Boden

bgstewar said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on this baby. I was going to wait for the new model, but it appears as though it doesn't quite justify the $400 price increase.
> 
> Can someone please point me to the current recommended settings for the PQ? I can only find older posts with the settings, but I know with newer firmware they've changed things a bit. Thanks!


Calibration will be room dependent. I used the Disney WOW disk and after about three hours of fiddling around It looks fantastic.


----------



## robl45

i'm probably going to be getting this soon for the new house as my GT750 isn't going to be able to be mounted on the wall in the room and the wife doesn't want it on the floor. The throw should be perfect but I'm concerned about the red flash dlp. What happens if the glasses don't block the red flash? Does it look really bad? I can get the truedepth glasses for myself which seem to be the best ones for this projector but the kids have these http://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-getd-gl600.html and I don't know how well they will work with red flash.


----------



## grubadub

i'm thinking about getting one of these. after searching through the thread, i'm a little confused about the offset. my current setup would put the center of the lens about 10" above the top of the screen. would that work?


----------



## AV_Integrated

robl45 said:


> i'm probably going to be getting this soon for the new house as my GT750 isn't going to be able to be mounted on the wall in the room and the wife doesn't want it on the floor. The throw should be perfect but I'm concerned about the red flash dlp. What happens if the glasses don't block the red flash? Does it look really bad? I can get the truedepth glasses for myself which seem to be the best ones for this projector but the kids have these http://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-getd-gl600.html and I don't know how well they will work with red flash.


There is a thread in the 3D section which talks extensively about glasses with the W1070. I bought some cheap glasses at first from Sainsonic which let a bit of the red flash through, but then I went to a slightly better brand with the EStar glasses, and they seem to block 100% of the red flash.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CRN3D98/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The Sainsonic models were not really bad, but the EStars were noticeably better, and IMO, the 3D is significantly better than what movie theaters deliver.

DLP Link is a really solid technology and I have really had no issues with it at all with my W1070.


----------



## AV_Integrated

grubadub said:


> i'm thinking about getting one of these. after searching through the thread, i'm a little confused about the offset. my current setup would put the center of the lens about 10" above the top of the screen. would that work?


Probably not. About 1" to 7" or 8" is about all you can get from what I've seen. You just need to drop the mount down a couple of inches and you should be fine.

OR: If you angle the projector very slightly it will work. It may introduce a tiny bit of keystoning, but that's what the black borders around the screen help to deal with.

If your mount isn't adjustable in this manner, it reiterates the importance of a quality projector mount which allows for these types of adjustments to be made.


----------



## AV_Integrated

imbloodyskint said:


>


Do you have a thread describing all your equipment and this complete setup? It looks really cool. What type of polarizers are you using to get the passive 3D to work? What type of screen are you using? Man, a complete passive 3D breakdown of your setup would be awesome! Good stuff.


----------



## grubadub

AV_Integrated said:


> Probably not. About 1" to 7" or 8" is about all you can get from what I've seen. You just need to drop the mount down a couple of inches and you should be fine.
> 
> OR: If you angle the projector very slightly it will work. It may introduce a tiny bit of keystoning, but that's what the black borders around the screen help to deal with.
> 
> If your mount isn't adjustable in this manner, it reiterates the importance of a quality projector mount which allows for these types of adjustments to be made.


ok thanks. i can get a longer threaded pipe if i need to. my screen is 110" btw.


----------



## AV_Integrated

Sounds like you have a good mount, so I would get the projector, try it where it is, then get a longer pipe if you need it. You really don't have any real issues if your mount allows you to change out the extension. Just get on a ladder and see which height works best. You may want to lower it several inches. The 110" screen size will work very well with the W1070.


----------



## robl45

Thanks for the tip on the Estars, I may try those, but my main issue is seeing the red flash really distracting if the glasses don't block it? The kids are not going to give up their panda ear glasses.



AV_Integrated said:


> There is a thread in the 3D section which talks extensively about glasses with the W1070. I bought some cheap glasses at first from Sainsonic which let a bit of the red flash through, but then I went to a slightly better brand with the EStar glasses, and they seem to block 100% of the red flash.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CRN3D98/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> The Sainsonic models were not really bad, but the EStars were noticeably better, and IMO, the 3D is significantly better than what movie theaters deliver.
> 
> DLP Link is a really solid technology and I have really had no issues with it at all with my W1070.


----------



## robl45

are the Estar lenses a decent size? I have a pair of dlp glasses from 3dtv corp and aside from being rediculously uncomfortable, I need to wear them partway down my nose in order to see the image as I'm usually leaning back a little when watching the screen. No problem with optoma RF glasses as the lenses are bigger.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

honestly I used 3dtvcorp 3d glasses and they work great, are cheap, and very comfortable, compared to the BenQ 3d glasses and Truedepth, they were able to hold their own very well. 

I only recently switched to TrueDepth Firestorm XL which are amazing and their customer service is the best I have ever seen, true they are twice as much as the 3dTVCorp but they are just so well designed, so on the budget get 3dTVCorp but if you have the cash, those Truedepths are outstanding.


----------



## AV_Integrated

robl45 said:


> Thanks for the tip on the Estars, I may try those, but my main issue is seeing the red flash really distracting if the glasses don't block it? The kids are not going to give up their panda ear glasses.


You must use DLP Link glasses or you won't get 3D at all. The red 'flash' happens so quickly that it colors the image red. It is right frame, red flash, left frame, red flash, repeat. So, you see a red colored blurry image without glasses on. With glasses which aren't very good, you will see a bit of red colorization to the image. It's not severe, but is noticeable. Especially in comparison to good 3D glasses like the EStar models which appear to completely block the red flash.


----------



## robl45

Daniel Chaves said:


> honestly I used 3dtvcorp 3d glasses and they work great, are cheap, and very comfortable, compared to the BenQ 3d glasses and Truedepth, they were able to hold their own very well.
> 
> I only recently switched to TrueDepth Firestorm XL which are amazing and their customer service is the best I have ever seen, true they are twice as much as the 3dTVCorp but they are just so well designed, so on the budget get 3dTVCorp but if you have the cash, those Truedepths are outstanding.


I was going to get truedepths, but everyone is raving about the estars, are the true depths as good as the Estar.

The 3dtvcorp glasses I have work fine for dlp, they are just uncomfortable and have small lenses. I got them to watch with my son as their weren't really any kids glasses that work with RF on my projector. His panda eared dlp link glasses work great and never lose sync, mine lose sync if I look away or pause the screen show I have to hit the button to switch the sync. When I switch to this projector probably in the next month or two, I'm going to need glasses that work and are comfortable.


----------



## robl45

AV_Integrated said:


> You must use DLP Link glasses or you won't get 3D at all. The red 'flash' happens so quickly that it colors the image red. It is right frame, red flash, left frame, red flash, repeat. So, you see a red colored blurry image without glasses on. With glasses which aren't very good, you will see a bit of red colorization to the image. It's not severe, but is noticeable. Especially in comparison to good 3D glasses like the EStar models which appear to completely block the red flash.


to be clear, the kids panda eared glasses are dlp link, I posted a link to them previously and are stated to work with 144hz. I just have no idea if they will block red flash and was just trying to see if its really a major issue.


----------



## AV_Integrated

robl45 said:


> to be clear, the kids panda eared glasses are dlp link, I posted a link to them previously and are stated to work with 144hz. I just have no idea if they will block red flash and was just trying to see if its really a major issue.


Since DLP Link operates entirely by using red flash to sync the glasses, then those glasses will do their 'best' to block the red flash. That's how DLP Link glasses work. How good those glasses do at blocking red flash is not something I would know. On the other hand, my kids don't care in the least that the cheap Sainsonic glasses I make them wear have a bit of red tinge to the image. My wife didn't even notice until I bought a second set of EStar glasses and even then, the improvement wasn't night and day, it was just 'noticeable'.

So, I don't think your kids will have any issues at all with their glasses.


----------



## robl45

AV_Integrated said:


> Since DLP Link operates entirely by using red flash to sync the glasses, then those glasses will do their 'best' to block the red flash. That's how DLP Link glasses work. How good those glasses do at blocking red flash is not something I would know. On the other hand, my kids don't care in the least that the cheap Sainsonic glasses I make them wear have a bit of red tinge to the image. My wife didn't even notice until I bought a second set of EStar glasses and even then, the improvement wasn't night and day, it was just 'noticeable'.
> 
> So, I don't think your kids will have any issues at all with their glasses.


okay, currently I have white flash, hopefully they will work fine, otherwise I'll have to figure something else out.


----------



## AV_Integrated

robl45 said:


> okay, currently I have white flash, hopefully they will work fine, otherwise I'll have to figure something else out.


Falls into the category of 'learn something new every day' - I hadn't heard of white flash being used before. I will keep that in mind in the future.

Colorization due to white flash is another issue that has been discussed in the past. I am now unsure if white flash and red flash projectors need different glasses. Grrrr. Sorry if I provide any bad info, certainly not my intent. If you can call the manufacturer, you can verify, or perhaps someone here or in the 3D section can comment on the difference, if there is any, between compatibility between white flash and red flash DLP projectors.

My expectation is that there isn't any, and that kids, being kids, won't complain.

I would guess red flash is in use because it may add far less ambient light to the room than white flash did. So, you increase contrast in the room when using red flash. Hard to say. Would love some real info.


----------



## robl45

as far as I know, most projectors use or used white flash, this one is a problem because it uses red flash and is why many glasses do not work well with it.



AV_Integrated said:


> Falls into the category of 'learn something new every day' - I hadn't heard of white flash being used before. I will keep that in mind in the future.
> 
> Colorization due to white flash is another issue that has been discussed in the past. I am now unsure if white flash and red flash projectors need different glasses. Grrrr. Sorry if I provide any bad info, certainly not my intent. If you can call the manufacturer, you can verify, or perhaps someone here or in the 3D section can comment on the difference, if there is any, between compatibility between white flash and red flash DLP projectors.
> 
> My expectation is that there isn't any, and that kids, being kids, won't complain.
> 
> I would guess red flash is in use because it may add far less ambient light to the room than white flash did. So, you increase contrast in the room when using red flash. Hard to say. Would love some real info.


----------



## Tyler Murphy

Hi everyone,

I just bought a W1080st, which I think is the same as the W1070 except for the lens. It's my first projector, and I don't really know what kind of shadow or highlight detail to expect. On the shadow detail and highlight detail tests available on the Gamut Prints website, none of the boxes show up for any combination of brightness and contrast. I've also noticed that dark parts of scenes in videos and images tend to turn into solid black shapes.

Is this to be expected from such a cheap projector? I'm a little surprised, since I read reviews praising the projector's excellent shadow detail (compared to other cheap projectors). I'm also a little worried that something might be wrong with this one since it's refurbished.

Can anyone give me any insight? Or maybe a confirmation that it's normal for projector's to have poor shadow and highlight detail compared to an LCD monitor?

Edit: I'm using a wimpy computer with an atom z2760 to drive the projector. I tried lowering the resolution from 1080p to 1366 x 768 and suddenly the detail in shadows and highlights went way up. All of the boxes of slightly different shades became visible. Is this probably just a problem with the computer's underpowered integrated graphics?

Thanks!


----------



## Tangled Cable

Jdezonia said:


> A year after I have my setup, I too wish I went with a 2.35 screen... Has anyone used this projector with a 2.35 screen (zoom method)?
> 
> 
> I haven't checked in on this thread in a long time. Amazing how active it still is.
> 
> I don't believe the W1070 has enough zoom range to fit a 16:9 image into the height of a 2.35 screen.
> I am using my W1070 with a 2.1 ratio screen (constant area); white over black spandex at 114" wide X 54" high (gain estimated at 0.80).
> The constant area screen provides the best of both worlds and works with the W1070's limited 1.3X zoom lens.
> Likely not many W1070 owners go to the trouble of masking, but those who do will need four-way masking when using a constant area screen;
> small strips on the sides for 16:9 movies, and small strips top and bottom for 2.35 movies. I don't bother.
> 
> Switching between the two screen formats on the projector takes about 30 seconds to change the zoom and then refocus. I find that the lettering of the projector's menu provides the best image for focusing.
> Also worth noting is that the offset needs to be changed when switching back and forth. My projector is mounted upside down on a shelf so zooming to the widest image requires the front of the projector to be lifted ever so slightly, which I accomplish with a thin piece of trim. The change in angle is so slight that the change in geometry does not show at all in the image.
> Though having to make the switch manually is somewhat of a hassle (I have to stand on the frame of my sofa) it is well worth the effort. I can not enjoy a 2.35 blockbuster movie without zooming the image wider.
> 
> If anyone is interested in shelf mounting their W1070 just PM me and I will post some pictures in this forum. You can't just lay this projector upside down on a shelf (obviously). Making the controls accessible for zooming also takes some thought.


I need help with the upside down projector mounting!!! Pm me or something, I really need advice.[/QUOTE]

Hey, I want to do exactly what you've done--which is to make an acoustically transparent constant height screen. Like you said in your post, the w1070 isn't supposed to have enough zoom to do this ... so how exactly did you do it? Could you post up a little guide for those of us who want to follow in your footsteps?


----------



## Tangled Cable

Can someone link to a clear firmware update guide? I saw one from India linked a few posts back but I found some of the instructions to be less than clear ... don't want to risk bricking my projector ... I keep reading posts from people who say they followed the instructions exactly and still bricked their projectors ...


----------



## rahulp001

Just received by BenQ W1070 and in the process of setting it up. Usage is primarily movies/sports.
Needed advice on a few things:

1. 3D glasses:
After some reading here, I ordered the G15-DLP glasses from ebay. I figured it is cheap enough to give it a try.
Any suggestions on a sub $50 glasses or any views on the G15?

2. ceiling mount:
Planning to mount it on the ceiling.
was looking for mounts that are adjustable and found this one: Vantage Point CGUPM12 on amazon.
Any one has experience with this, how is the build quality and how flexible is it in reality?

3. Screen:
Planning to project it on the wall with a screen size of ~110.
Any suggestions on the best screen paint that I can easily get, again, working on a budget here, which i apparently over shot already 

BTW, here is my set up:

Projector BenQ W1070
Subwoofer SVS PB-2000
Receiver Denon AVR-X2100W
Speakers: EMP E55Ti / EMP E5Bi

Would appreciate your inputs.


----------



## AV_Integrated

rahulp001 said:


> 1. 3D glasses:
> After some reading here, I ordered the G15-DLP glasses from ebay. I figured it is cheap enough to give it a try.
> Any suggestions on a sub $50 glasses or any views on the G15?


The 3D section has a lot of reviews of glasses. From what I remember, the G15 model is the best of the cheapest glasses out there. Very good performance, but very minimalistic. I recommend the EStar glasses from Amazon for about $35 or so a pair. Great for the family who will be using them most.



rahulp001 said:


> 2. ceiling mount:
> Planning to mount it on the ceiling.
> was looking for mounts that are adjustable and found this one: Vantage Point CGUPM12 on amazon.
> Any one has experience with this, how is the build quality and how flexible is it in reality?


Wow! That really looks like overpriced junk to me. Not really junk, but not at all sturdy, not easily adjustable, and while it has a unique 'sway' feature it shouldn't ever be needed and adds a point of vibration and failure to the setup. Mounts should be sturdy, hold the projector very firmly, and allow for easy and accurate adjustment which never moves so you get the most accurate on screen image.

This mount is a fair bit better:
http://www.amazon.com/Peerless-PRGS...id=1411999472&sr=8-5&keywords=projector+mount

But, I would get the Chief RPMAU from eBay if you can find one at a decent price.
This, by example, is an excellent price on this mount:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHIEF-RPMAU-/261609473506?pt=US_Projector_Mounts_Stands&hash=item3ce923c5e2
It is the last projector mount you will ever need to buy, or want to buy.



rahulp001 said:


> 3. Screen:
> Planning to project it on the wall with a screen size of ~110.
> Any suggestions on the best screen paint that I can easily get, again, working on a budget here, which i apparently over shot already


There is a good DiY screen section that really is good for this type of discussion. A screen really should match a room, not a projector. So, what you end up creating should be based upon not just the projector, but the projector, screen size, and the room conditions. The better the room, the more forgiving it is, and the better your results will be.


----------



## rahulp001

Thanks for the valuable input.

With the mount, my ceiling mount cannot go exactly where I need it to, so was looking at options where I will have some flexibility to move the projector.
Will do some more research..


----------



## Magma601

Just got my w1070 and Elite Sable 120" mounted yesterday in time for the Cowboys game.

Looks fantastic. I need to reposition my Ceiling mount  - Operator error in measuring 3 times and still mounting it wrong - my speaker mounts will be in Wednesday so I can reconnect my sound system, but overall experience in the first 6 hours is WOW. very impressed for such a budget setup.

I am noticing the couch area below the PJ is warmer so I will have to work something out for that, but I cannot wait to get everything fully setup and enjoy.

Thanks to everyone on this thread, it has saved me a lot if trouble and allowed me to get everything close to perfect the first time.

Will post some pics once the set up is complete.


----------



## Charlie97L

Hey guys... Been really happy with this projector so far, but today when I started it up the fan noise had dropped in pitch to more of a tumbler and now there's also a whine happening about 30 seconds after startup. Has this happened to anyone? RMA worthy?


----------



## kreeturez

Charlie97L said:


> Hey guys... Been really happy with this projector so far, but today when I started it up the fan noise had dropped in pitch to more of a tumbler and now there's also a whine happening about 30 seconds after startup. Has this happened to anyone? RMA worthy?



Strange... Sounds like your fans are running slower than you're used to.

The soft whine after warm-up is probably the color wheel adjusting speed to your input source (50hz/60hz); but you're likely noticing it more than before due to the quieter fans. Have you changed lamp power modes by any chance? (Normal or SmartEco down to Eco perhaps? Fans are much quieter in Eco). Are you using 3D of late - or a new input (such as the second HDMI in) that you weren't using before? (Each input has it's own settings so it's possible a new input might be using another preset that's on 'Eco' lamp power, lowering the pitch of your fans.)

So check your Lamp Power setting (and double-check that High-Altitude mode is off while you're at it, just to be certain).

If none of the above, then definitely contact support and query it.


----------



## Charlie97L

Thanks for the great info. I will check all that!


----------



## Charlie97L

Ok the whine was definitely the color wheel. It settled down and went away.

I played with the fan speed and I think something is rattling or something.

I still feel like it's louder but it may just be my imagination. Only 31 hours on it. I will keep listening.


----------



## rahulp001

Guys,
Is there a "break-in" period for this projector?
I just got mine and wanted to know if I should be expecting a visible difference in PQ or otherwise after a few hours on it.


----------



## akm3

rahulp001 said:


> Guys,
> Is there a "break-in" period for this projector?
> I just got mine and wanted to know if I should be expecting a visible difference in PQ or otherwise after a few hours on it.


The bulb will dim a lot over the first hundred+ hours. It is kind of nuclear bright to start with before settling in a bit.
Everything else should remain consistent.


----------



## JamesBeam

Just ordered my 1070. It''ll be here Friday! My last projector was a Mitsubishi ES100U, i loved that projector back in the day. i expect great things out of this upgrade. Expecially now that i have a room with controlled lighting.


----------



## Seventhson

Test


----------



## tential

Hey AVSForum projector users. I've posted in this section before but now due to recent life events I really want a projector. The W1070 is the obvious choice to me from my research but if you know better offerings please let me know. 

My goal is a bedroom projector. Projector would sit on a shelf above my bed and project to the foot of my bed where I'll have a screen. Due to the fact that I need to be able to take the screen down and there is no wall I can use for a screen I decided on this:
Epson Duet 80-Inch Dual Aspect Ratio Projection 
Screen, Portable 4:3 and 16:9 Aspect Ratio Screen (ELPSC80)
http://www.amazon.com/Epson-80-Inch-Aspect-Projection-Portable/dp/B000HRYV38/ref=cm_cd_ql_qh_dp_t

Is this a setup that will give me decent quality?

For reference I have a Sharp 70 inch LED 632U (full backlight array) HDTV. Will it give a similar on par picture level to that? I think it's that model anyway it's the model with full backlight array.


----------



## AV_Integrated

tential said:


> Hey AVSForum projector users. I've posted in this section before but now due to recent life events I really want a projector. The W1070 is the obvious choice to me from my research but if you know better offerings please let me know.
> 
> My goal is a bedroom projector. Projector would sit on a shelf above my bed and project to the foot of my bed where I'll have a screen. Due to the fact that I need to be able to take the screen down and there is no wall I can use for a screen I decided on this:
> Epson Duet 80-Inch Dual Aspect Ratio Projection
> Screen, Portable 4:3 and 16:9 Aspect Ratio Screen (ELPSC80)
> http://www.amazon.com/Epson-80-Inch-Aspect-Projection-Portable/dp/B000HRYV38/ref=cm_cd_ql_qh_dp_t
> 
> Is this a setup that will give me decent quality?
> 
> For reference I have a Sharp 70 inch LED 632U (full backlight array) HDTV. Will it give a similar on par picture level to that? I think it's that model anyway it's the model with full backlight array.


As long as your projector is mounted upside down, and the center of the lens is 1" to 2" above the top of the screen, AND the front of the lens is between 6'8" and 8'9" from the screen, you will be fine. I mean, the screen is really small, and that projector is really bright...

Errr... Maybe the Epson 3000 instead?

Sounds like you want/need, more throw distance, a bit less brightness (if possible), and lens shift.


----------



## tential

Thanks for the quick reply. The throw distance actually is fine for me. The screen is smaller so I want it closer. 
I can't get a bigger screen (not aware of any that are portable), so 80 is all I can do although its the largest screen I'll have used. From a distance of 8 feetor so that's going to feel very immserive for me.

Interesting to hear how much of a light cannon this thing is. Is it bad for it to be bright like this? Can't I turn the brightness down and won't that help also for sports and other day time watching?

Keep in mind I'll move this to more permanent setup later especially if I end up liking it more than my HDTV.

I've seen the recent user reviews of the new Epson 3000 series. I didn't really think it was worth it for double price over the 1070. At that point it makes me look at the 5030ube(or new equivalent) because the black levels from what I have read are top of the line amazing. I figure for my first projector ever i should take it slow and worse comes to worse I sell this for 200 dollar loss or so and upgrade.


----------



## AV_Integrated

The Epson 3000 and Epson 3500 are priced significantly different from each other, but both have the same versatility in the lens that many may need. But, you can make it so the lens of the W1070 is under 8'9" from the screen and the projector is upside down mounted 1" to 2" above the top of the screen, then it's a better choice.

As far as light output goes, you can certainly use the lower lamp settings and cinema modes to achieve your goals. If that doesn't work, an inexpensive glass neutral density (ND) filter will help cut light output even further, if necessary. I wouldn't worry about light output at all.

There are any number of portable 16:9 screens in various larger sizes.

http://www.da-lite.com/products/portable-screens

The Picture King model from DaLite is available in a 106" diagonal.


----------



## tential

In the w1070 do the low light settings exclude me from getting low input lag?

That's another reason I wanted these projectors. Significantly cheaper than my 70 inch hdtv,bigger screens and lower input lag.


----------



## kreeturez

tential said:


> In the w1070 do the low light settings exclude me from getting low input lag?
> 
> That's another reason I wanted these projectors. Significantly cheaper than my 70 inch hdtv,bigger screens and lower input lag.



Nope: neither dropping to Eco (dimmest) lamp mode, nor setting Brilliant Color from 'On' to 'Off' (which drops brightness a little bit more) nor adding an ND Filter (of course!) has any noticeable effect on input lag. Gaming is definitely a go on this unit - in both light and dark environments.


----------



## tential

kreeturez said:


> Nope: neither dropping to Eco (dimmest) lamp mode, nor setting Brilliant Color from 'On' to 'Off' (which drops brightness a little bit more) nor adding an ND Filter (of course!) has any noticeable effect on input lag. Gaming is definitely a go on this unit - in both light and dark environments.


Thanks a lot that eases a lot of my worries and makes this that much more attractive of a purchase. I remember reading around ~35 ms for this which is great compared to the 100 ms I currently have which is horrendous. 

Is there anywhere I should read for mounting a projector upside down on a shelf? That's pretty much my only option but I'm worried that heat will rise up and trap underneath the shelf. And chances are I would do 2 shelvess too (1 to mount the projector on and a second under it that is larger to make sure there isnt' a direct route for the noise to get to me. Not ideal but best I can do given my terrible circumstances).

That's my last question promise lol!


----------



## AV_Integrated

tential said:


> Thanks a lot that eases a lot of my worries and makes this that much more attractive of a purchase. I remember reading around ~35 ms for this which is great compared to the 100 ms I currently have which is horrendous.
> 
> Is there anywhere I should read for mounting a projector upside down on a shelf? That's pretty much my only option but I'm worried that heat will rise up and trap underneath the shelf. And chances are I would do 2 shelvess too (1 to mount the projector on and a second under it that is larger to make sure there isnt' a direct route for the noise to get to me. Not ideal but best I can do given my terrible circumstances).
> 
> That's my last question promise lol!


The manual should have some airflow specifications, but I can tell you that I have my W1070 inverted mounted in a projector lift. The projector is tight to the top of the lift, and then has a secondary plate about half an inch from the top (bottom) of the projector, so it is nicely sandwiched in.

It does have good airflow from the front/back/sides, and has never had an overheating issue when running.

Generally, as long as you have decent airflow and a place for the hot air to go, it will move. So, a shelf won't trap hot air under it in any meaningful manner.


----------



## niccolo

tential said:


> kreeturez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope: neither dropping to Eco (dimmest) lamp mode, nor setting Brilliant Color from 'On' to 'Off' (which drops brightness a little bit more) nor adding an ND Filter (of course!) has any noticeable effect on input lag. Gaming is definitely a go on this unit - in both light and dark environments.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot that eases a lot of my worries and makes this that much more attractive of a purchase. I remember reading around ~35 ms for this which is great compared to the 100 ms I currently have which is horrendous.
> 
> Is there anywhere I should read for mounting a projector upside down on a shelf? That's pretty much my only option but I'm worried that heat will rise up and trap underneath the shelf. And chances are I would do 2 shelvess too (1 to mount the projector on and a second under it that is larger to make sure there isnt' a direct route for the noise to get to me. Not ideal but best I can do given my terrible circumstances).
> 
> That's my last question promise lol!
Click to expand...

It's designed to be mounted on ceilings, why would a shelf have worse airflow? Keep in mind you'll want a mount under that shelf to be able to adjust it.


----------



## Tommy Mang

niccolo said:


> On a separate note, I've noticed something odd. I have a W1070 with a Chief RSM mount with custom interface bracket mounted to a ceiling stud. I notice that when I fire up the cold projector, the image is always a little lower on my screen than it is by the time a film finishes and everything's warm. It moves about half an inch. I'm projecting a 119 inch diagonal 16:9 image from the max distance. Bizarre, frankly. The heat of the projector must be affecting the projector itself, the mount, or the ceiling drywall. Anyone experienced something similar?


I noticed the same thing, except my image is higher at the beginning. When the projector gets warmer after an hour the image is approx 3-4mm lower. Projector is hanging from the ceiling, closest to the screen (124").


----------



## Tangled Cable

Can anyone tell me which setting under the CMS equates to "luminance?" I'm trying to calibrate color and BenQ uses some odd naming choices.

EDIT: I think I figured it out. It's "gain."


----------



## FeNoX

Looks excellent. Sadly I see rainbow (at least on old PJs), I wonder if it would effect me with this one.


----------



## Morkeleb

FeNoX said:


> Looks excellent. Sadly I see rainbow (at least on old PJs), I wonder if it would effect me with this one.


I'm one who has been very prone to seeing rainbows. I did see them at first with my W1070 but after awhile they seemed to go away or I just don't notice them like I used to (others in this thread have mentioned this also). When I did see them on the W1070 they where not that noticeable. They were mild compared to what I used to see in most DLP units. Hope that helps some.


----------



## rahulp001

rahulp001 said:


> Guys,
> Is there a "break-in" period for this projector?
> I just got mine and wanted to know if I should be expecting a visible difference in PQ or otherwise after a few hours on it.


I set it up to throw on a wall. the screen size is 110".
Looks awesome.. hopefully with the wall painted with the screen paint would make it even better.

whats the maximum run suggested for a HDMI cable?


----------



## AV_Integrated

rahulp001 said:


> whats the maximum run suggested for a HDMI cable?


Nice looking setup!

Normal HDMI high speed cables are only rated to 25', and you want to be sure the cable is really rated to that distance.

Redmere HDMI cables are rated to high speed (1080p) up to 60' in length and can be picked up at Monoprice.com

If the HDMI cable is in the wall, behind drywall, and is difficult to install and/or replace then you should run conduit (1.25" Carlon Resigard or similar) in the wall if possible. If NOT possible, then you should run 2 HDMI cables and 2 pieces of cat-6 wiring to somewhat 'future-proof' your setup.

HDMI can be run to several hundred feet using HD-BaseT (HDBT) extenders. They are pricey, but work well.

HDMI can be run miles upon miles using fiber.


----------



## rahulp001

Thanks for the info.
I did see these on amazon that are a bit less expensive than the Redmere ones, wonder if anyone have any experience with these..

http://www.amazon.com/Aurum-Ultra-S...d_sim_e_6?ie=UTF8&refRID=0AMAKSM66BNN901R8J6P


----------



## AV_Integrated

rahulp001 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> I did see these on amazon that are a bit less expensive than the Redmere ones, wonder if anyone have any experience with these..
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Aurum-Ultra-S...d_sim_e_6?ie=UTF8&refRID=0AMAKSM66BNN901R8J6P


If you try to get a copy of the HDMI certification for that cable, you won't get it. HDMI cables over 25' to this date are NOT high speed certified to my knowledge and to the knowledge of others who work in the industry. They may have shorter cables which are certified, but what they are selling is not.

That doesn't mean it won't work, and the Amazon reviews should be enough to help most people out. I have used some cables which are claimed to be certified, and they have worked with 1080p/24 3D material just fine. But, it's not guaranteed.

In fact, none of it is 'guaranteed'. So, by all means, buy them. But, try them on the ground first before installing in a wall, and if they are going in a difficult to reach drywall area, make sure to run at least 2 pieces of cat-6 cabling as well as the HDMI cables. I personally run conduit to all my critical locations.


----------



## grubadub

i pulled the trigger on the W1070 and it arrived Saturday. so i spent a lot of time watching it this weekend. initial impressions are mostly positive. it is indeed nice and bright...and pretty sharp too. a couple things i appreciated are that it is small and it mounts lower(from the ceiling) than my previous projector. this made it easier to mount and make the necessary adjustments. 
my previous projector was a Sharp Z15000. i bought it Jan '10 and it was my first projector so it's my point of reference. i bought it from amazon for $1700 and i believe it was originally a $3000 projector. by comparison the Benq is $730 on Amazon. so now i know what people are talking about when they use the term "budget" projector . so instead of just making general comments, i'll compare these two since they are the only two projectors i have actual experience with.
brightness: the Benq is definitely brighter. almost too bright and probably contributes to the "white crush" i see. i turned the brightness from 50 to 49 and it helped. i suspect it will be better after i put some hours on the lamp.The Sharp on eco was perfect brightness for watching movies but lacked brightness when watching sports. putting the lamp on high would give enough brightness but it was loud. 
black levels/shadow details: this is one area where the Sharp is much better than the Benq. neither one has inky blacks but whereas the Sharp handles shadow detail very well the Benq simply crushes the blacks and anything close to it. 
sharpness: the Benq does a good job with sharpness. i did notice however that Cinema mode sets the sharpness to 7 and the Standard mode sets it at 15. when watching football, i noticed quite a difference (especially on the graphics). the 7 setting was too soft. in Standard mode i set it back to 13 and that worked very well. i thought 15 was a touch too high as it made the picture a bit "crispy". by comparison the Sharp was really fantastic when it came to sharpness. 
low light and other difficult scenes: the Benq struggles with these. for instance, i watched a recorded episode of Survivor and there was a flyover scene that looks down on the forest. it didn't do a very good job of resolving the tiny details of the leaves on the trees. same thing with the meerkat scene on The Life of Pi. i also put in a blu ray of the David Gilmour Remember That Night concert which has several difficult scenes where there is low lighting and fast transitions from one color to another. the Benq fell quite a bit short of the Sharp with those types of scenes. 
fan noise: the Benq in eco mode i find to be very acceptable. not whisper quiet but the only time i really hear it is when there is no sound coming from the show. the Sharp was very quiet in eco but too loud on high. 

a couple questions: are there any settings that help with the white crush besides turning down the brightness? will it get better after a certain amount of hours on the lamp? what is the baud rate setting all about?


----------



## AV_Integrated

grubadub said:


> ...what is the baud rate setting all about?


Baud rate settings are for serial control of the projector. In my case, by example, I use a Crestron remote control system to turn the projector on and off when I use it. I plug directly into the rear serial port, and the baud rate settings let me know the communications speed to set the control side of things up for. If you are just using the IR remote that came with the projector, or a typical universal IR remote, then it doesn't matter in your usage and setup.


----------



## Tangled Cable

grubadub said:


> .
> a couple questions: are there any settings that help with the white crush besides turning down the brightness? will it get better after a certain amount of hours on the lamp?


I'd say it suffers from both white crush and black crush, problems that are under-reported with this projector. As to what you can do about it--calibrating with a color meter helps, and screen choice can make a big difference too; although it doesn't improve white crush that much, it can help with black levels.


----------



## kreeturez

Tangled Cable said:


> I'd say it suffers from both white crush and black crush, problems that are under-reported with this projector. As to what you can do about it--calibrating with a color meter helps, and screen choice can make a big difference too; although it doesn't improve white crush that much, it can help with black levels.


I've run the AVS Calibration patterns in the past and don't get much clipping on either black or white (using the default settings - I tried the calibration in both Standard and Cinema modes.) This is under Firmware 1.08; for which I noticed that out-the-box, calibration was less required than before - in fact I think the biggest change I made was upping brightness from 50 to 51 to eradicate a drop of black clipping. (You're running the latest firmware, right?). The only B/W clipping I got was with WTW/BTB, which is as I'd expect on a consumer display.
Double-check the HDMI Mode you have set (to ensure that it's matching your player). If significant crush was a widespread issue, I suspect reviewers be less than pleased - and we'd hear all about it. 

A very weird thing, though, as I mentioned a while back in this thread, is that on the AVS color stepping pattern, _I had to toggle Color Temperature to another value, and then back_, to prevent it from clipping some primaries. I have no idea why: I can only assume it's to do with projector's image processing (BC-related?) on the test pattern.
Watching actual video content, white (and high-saturation color) detail is preserved; as is shadow detail. Not that the latter looks all that great in any case with the mediocre black levels - but you know ;-)


----------



## Ftoast

If you're having trouble in dark scenes and bright scenes, try turning brightness to 52, contrast 45-47 and gamma to 2.0 or 2.1 and see if that helps. The amount of clipping should be small and easily fixed if it's the projector causing it. Shadow details are easier to see with lower gamma settings, which might've been the natural way of your old Sharp.

Also, make sure noise-reduction is turned off..it might be knocking down fine details otherwise.

Fixing clipping should not require any sort of meter or tool, it's easy to fix by eye using any simple test pattern or even a movie scene with near-white/near-black content like a sky scene with a blooming sun or a dark scene switched to show black bars on sides or top/bottom. 
Do the lows first (with brightness) then the highs (with contrast) because the resultant brightness setting will affect where contrast needs to be, but not much/at-all the other way around.

With less accurate out-of-the-box displays you'll want to give brightness and contrast a second pass (in case contrast had to be adjusted so far that it actually affected where brightness should be), but the w1070 should only require a tiny bump which should be fine in one.


----------



## Tangled Cable

kreeturez said:


> I've run the AVS Calibration patterns in the past and don't get much clipping on either black or white (using the default settings - I tried the calibration in both Standard and Cinema modes.) This is under Firmware 1.08; for which I noticed that out-the-box, calibration was less required than before - in fact I think the biggest change I made was upping brightness from 50 to 51 to eradicate a drop of black clipping. (You're running the latest firmware, right?).


No, I'm afraid I'm not. I'm stuck on very old firmware--can't remember at the moment, but I think it is 1.02?

Yes I would like to update my firmware but I'm scared to. Every guide I read has someone posting in the comments section about how they bricked their projector even though they followed the guide to the letter ...


----------



## grubadub

Ftoast said:


> If you're having trouble in dark scenes and bright scenes, try turning brightness to 52, contrast 45-47 and gamma to 2.0 or 2.1 and see if that helps. The amount of clipping should be small and easily fixed if it's the projector causing it. Shadow details are easier to see with lower gamma settings, which might've been the natural way of your old Sharp.
> 
> Also, make sure noise-reduction is turned off..it might be knocking down fine details otherwise.
> 
> Fixing clipping should not require any sort of meter or tool, it's easy to fix by eye using any simple test pattern or even a movie scene with near-white/near-black content like a sky scene with a blooming sun or a dark scene switched to show black bars on sides or top/bottom.
> Do the lows first (with brightness) then the highs (with contrast) because the resultant brightness setting will affect where contrast needs to be, but not much/at-all the other way around.
> 
> With less accurate out-of-the-box displays you'll want to give brightness and contrast a second pass (in case contrast had to be adjusted so far that it actually affected where brightness should be), but the w1070 should only require a tiny bump which should be fine in one.


thanks, i will try out your suggestions. i played around with the settings last night and i agree with your comments regarding the gamma setting. i've read where some people had set it to 2.4 which i tried but that made the black crush worse. i will try out a lower gamma setting with a higher brightness - that makes sense, hopefully it will help. at this point, improving shadow detail would be the biggest thing for me. 
so, when you say turn off the noise reduction do you mean set it to 0? i believe the default setting is at 7.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Tangled Cable said:


> No, I'm afraid I'm not. I'm stuck on very old firmware--can't remember at the moment, but I think it is 1.02?
> 
> Yes I would like to update my firmware but I'm scared to. Every guide I read has someone posting in the comments section about how they bricked their projector even though they followed the guide to the letter ...


You can always send it back to BenQ to let them do it for you. 1.02 is quite old.

I updated my firmware twice and it wasn't so bad. Really, I think people who bricked their projector probably (i.e. definitely) didn't follow the instructions to the letter because if they had, they wouldn't have bricked it.


----------



## kreeturez

RLBURNSIDE said:


> You can always send it back to BenQ to let them do it for you. 1.02 is quite old.
> 
> 
> 
> I updated my firmware twice and it wasn't so bad. Really, I think people who bricked their projector probably (i.e. definitely) didn't follow the instructions to the letter because if they had, they wouldn't have bricked it.



Yeah you're right. I did so 3 times and whilst it was a bit nerve-wracking, I didn't run into any serious issues. The additional 3D support of 1.06 (which takes advantage of this projector's truly outstanding 3D performance) and the much-faster HDMI detection that came with it was really worth it. Firmware 1.08... not quite as much 

That said despite the out-the-box color improvements with newer firmware, even on the older 1.02, two-point contrast/brightness calibration should yield almost no clipping at either extreme.


----------



## Tangled Cable

RLBURNSIDE said:


> You can always send it back to BenQ to let them do it for you. 1.02 is quite old.
> 
> I updated my firmware twice and it wasn't so bad. Really, I think people who bricked their projector probably (i.e. definitely) didn't follow the instructions to the letter because if they had, they wouldn't have bricked it.





kreeturez said:


> Yeah you're right. I did so 3 times and whilst it was a bit nerve-wracking, I didn't run into any serious issues. The additional 3D support of 1.06 (which takes advantage of this projector's truly outstanding 3D performance) and the much-faster HDMI detection that came with it was really worth it. Firmware 1.08... not quite as much
> 
> That said despite the out-the-box color improvements with newer firmware, even on the older 1.02, two-point contrast/brightness calibration should yield almost no clipping at either extreme.


Okay ... so which guide did you guys follow?

You've convinced me of the need to update.


----------



## Mako PJ

Looking to replace my Optoma HD66 (mostly bedroom use sometime with light in the evening) in the next 2-4 months so doing some preliminary research, I have been very happy with the HD66 as it was relatively cheap at the time for a 720p, nice overall picture and it was fairly bright as well. Looking for a PJ that is just as bright if not brighter than the HD66, nicer picture than HD66, 3D capable for gaming only, SD/HD movies, TV, 1080p, not too noisy, and less than $800. 

I think I have it narrowed down to 1.) BenQ W1070 2.) Optoma HD141X 3.) Optoma HD25-LV. 

Questions.

1.) How loud is the W1070, we have it fairly close to our heads?
2.) What kind of difference can I expect between the W1070 and my current HD66 as far as brightness and picture quality?
3.) What kind of results can I expect from the W1070 for 3D gaming?
4.) Any other suggestions or input as to my requirements, or is there anything that is expected to launch in the near future to where I might want to hold off?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rahulp001

Tangled Cable said:


> RLBURNSIDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can always send it back to BenQ to let them do it for you. 1.02 is quite old.
> 
> I updated my firmware twice and it wasn't so bad. Really, I think people who bricked their projector probably (i.e. definitely) didn't follow the instructions to the letter because if they had, they wouldn't have bricked it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kreeturez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you're right. I did so 3 times and whilst it was a bit nerve-wracking, I didn't run into any serious issues. The additional 3D support of 1.06 (which takes advantage of this projector's truly outstanding 3D performance) and the much-faster HDMI detection that came with it was really worth it. Firmware 1.08... not quite as much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said despite the out-the-box color improvements with newer firmware, even on the older 1.02, two-point contrast/brightness calibration should yield almost no clipping at either extreme.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay ... so which guide did you guys follow?
> 
> You've convinced me of the need to update.
Click to expand...

I am looking to update as well. Which guide did you use and recommend?


----------



## kreeturez

rahulp001 said:


> I am looking to update as well. Which guide did you use and recommend?


The guide I used personally was in a PDF file available from a link that's now down.

However, it appears you can still grab the latest firmware - 1.08 - from here. 

I can't vouch for the quality of the instructions listed there (since I no longer have the ones I used to compare to); but the firmware IMG file supplied there has a CRC that matches the one I have; so it is definitely the correct firmware. To be safe, you can compare the instructions there to those posted throughout this thread: although most commenters over there seem to be sorted. 

Caution, please - there's risk involved, here! Also if you're running Firmware 1.06 or newer, there's very little good reason to do this. (The 'Firmware Changelogs' section tells you what's changed in each version of the firmware). 

One particularly important instruction to follow - that could potentially brick your projector if set incorrectly - is this:
"In the 'Complete Image Download' section, set 'skip blootloader area:' to *32kb*"!


----------



## niccolo

kreeturez said:


> The only B/W clipping I got was with WTW/BTB, which is as I'd expect on a consumer display.


The B/W clipping on this projector *is* WTW and BTB, and seems to be in contrast with most consumer displays, which are able to display WTW and BTB. And it's odd that it's not more often mentioned in reviews (though it is mentioned occasionally).


----------



## Tangled Cable

kreeturez said:


> The guide I used personally was in a PDF file available from a link that's now down.
> 
> However, it appears you can still grab the latest firmware - 1.08 - from here.
> 
> I can't vouch for the quality of the instructions listed there (since I no longer have the ones I used to compare to); but the firmware IMG file supplied there has a CRC that matches the one I have; so it is definitely the correct firmware. To be safe, you can compare the instructions there to those posted throughout this thread: although most commenters over there seem to be sorted.
> 
> Caution, please - there's risk involved, here! Also if you're running Firmware 1.06 or newer, there's very little good reason to do this. (The 'Firmware Changelogs' section tells you what's changed in each version of the firmware).
> 
> One particularly important instruction to follow - that could potentially brick your projector if set incorrectly - is this:
> "In the 'Complete Image Download' section, set 'skip blootloader area:' to *32kb*"!


I've read posts from people who say 1.08 has issues, something to do with fan speed. One of the posters who bricked his projector said he did it while trying to downgrade from 1.08 ...


----------



## Tangled Cable

What about you, RLBURNSIDE? 

What guide did you follow? Help us out here ...


----------



## kreeturez

Tangled Cable said:


> I've read posts from people who say 1.08 has issues, something to do with fan speed. One of the posters who bricked his projector said he did it while trying to downgrade from 1.08 ...


I've run 1.08 (after upgrading from 1.06) for many months and there're definitely no fan issues. It's a good release. I just wouldn't say it's worth it for users whom are already on 1.06; but that's just my opinion 
1.08 is also what ships with every new W1070 sold; so if there were widespread problems like that... well, 1.09 would probably be out by now


----------



## acer

Are you guys using the "PC" setting on the hdmi mode selection? I'm not having any clipping of WTW or BTB when I use that.


----------



## grubadub

ok, so i did a little google searching on calibrating the w1070 and came across an article which mentions the clipping of the blacks and whites. 

here's an excerpt: "The best mode uncalibrated was the default User mode. It had the best grayscale numbers, and the best color numbers as well. When using the HDMI input, color and tint controls are disabled, so unless you have calibration equipment, all that you will be configuring on the BenQ are the brightness, contrast, and sharpness controls. Setting those is much easier when Whiter-than-White and Blacker-than-Black are visible, but those are clipped by default. They can be made visible by setting the HDMI Mode to PC from Auto, which I would recommend doing."

so i put the hdmi setting to PC and what do you know, the clipping was gone. i got a nice grayscale by setting my brightness to 49, contrast 50 gamma 2.2 and sharpness 13. i used Sightseeker1's color settings (page 331 of this thread) and i'm getting a nice balanced picture. much happier now .


----------



## Ftoast

Can anyone confirm whether or not auto recognizes the difference between PC and BD/film-limited in later firmware? I don't remember having to switch the source-mode for PC when I had it (mine was on 1.08), but my PC also tends to default to 16-235/film-limited for new external displays..I'm usually good about switching the PC over to full/0-255 though.


----------



## kreeturez

acer said:


> Are you guys using the "PC" setting on the hdmi mode selection? I'm not having any clipping of WTW or BTB when I use that.





grubadub said:


> "They can be made visible by setting the HDMI Mode to PC from Auto, which I would recommend doing."
> 
> so i put the hdmi setting to PC and what do you know, the clipping was gone. i got a nice grayscale by setting my brightness to 49, contrast 50 gamma 2.2 and sharpness 13. i used Sightseeker1's color settings (page 331 of this thread) and i'm getting a nice balanced picture. much happier now .


Yeah, that setting is what I meant by this:


kreeturez said:


> Double-check the [projector] HDMI Mode you have set (to ensure that it's matching your player/source).






niccolo said:


> The B/W clipping on this projector *is* WTW and BTB, and seems to be in contrast with most consumer displays, which are able to display WTW and BTB. And it's odd that it's not more often mentioned in reviews (though it is mentioned occasionally).


Again, that's down to the selected HDMI mode (which can be set on the projector to display it) as well as personal preference... 

I suppose whether BTB and WTW is really wanted in the calibrated image is up to personal choice since it's not content that appears much in consumer video (even Bluray). Setting maximum white to above reference actually costs brightness in normal video (since that range is almost entirely unused); and brightness on a projector is not normally something you'd want to waste (though the W1070 does have brightness to spare, I suppose). Same applies to raising the black floor to support BTB (which perhaps matters more since black levels are not spectacular to begin with). I did elect to calibrate to clip both when calibrating; but once again - that's up to individual taste and I can certainly understand why others wouldn't want it clipped.

Great articles on this here and here. From the former Spears and Munsil link (which describes calibrating for Bluray):


> How exactly to resolve this quandary involves considering what you consider most important and what your viewing conditions are. *If what you want is the punchiest possible video, or you routinely watch video in a room with a significant amount of light, you may want to consider deliberately calibrating to maximize reference white and clipping the above-reference range.*


There's also a bit of a contrast advantage to doing so. But once again: personal taste!

Regardless - good to hear that you guys are sorted in either case!!




Ftoast said:


> Can anyone confirm whether or not auto recognizes the difference between PC and BD/film-limited in later firmware? I don't remember having to switch the source-mode for PC when I had it (mine was on 1.08), but my PC also tends to default to 16-235/film-limited for new external displays..I'm usually good about switching the PC over to full/0-255 though.


'Auto' seems to default to limited color range regardless of input; even in 1.08. Which is probably why you didn't need to change it


----------



## grubadub

yeah my room has black painted walls and ceiling so i don't need BTB. and WTW just looks offensive. anyway, thanks for the info. this is a very helpful thread. what in the world did we do before there were message boards???


----------



## Tangled Cable

kreeturez said:


> I've run 1.08 (after upgrading from 1.06) for many months and there're definitely no fan issues. It's a good release. I just wouldn't say it's worth it for users whom are already on 1.06; but that's just my opinion
> 1.08 is also what ships with every new W1070 sold; so if there were widespread problems like that... well, 1.09 would probably be out by now


Well I guess that's what I get for trusting some random poster on another site. I trust my fellow avs members a lot more. I'll look for 1.08. Might post the link to the guy who said there were issues with 1.08 if I can find it again ...

Still hoping for a decent guide to updating the firmware ...

... anyone?


----------



## Mako PJ

I think I have answered part of my own question. Using test from projector centrals reviews, looks like the W1070 is significantly less bright than the HD66.

W1070 880 lumens (Cinema/Eco mode) to 1554 max lumens.
HD66 1227 lumens (movie/Low lamp mode) to 1979 max lumens.

Any suggestions on a PJ that is in the range of the HD66 as far as lumens but cost effective in the sub $800 range plus 1080p and 3D, LOL?



Mako PJ said:


> Looking to replace my Optoma HD66 (mostly bedroom use sometime with light in the evening) in the next 2-4 months so doing some preliminary research, I have been very happy with the HD66 as it was relatively cheap at the time for a 720p, nice overall picture and it was fairly bright as well. Looking for a PJ that is just as bright if not brighter than the HD66, nicer picture than HD66, 3D capable for gaming only, SD/HD movies, TV, 1080p, not too noisy, and less than $800.
> 
> I think I have it narrowed down to 1.) BenQ W1070 2.) Optoma HD141X 3.) Optoma HD25-LV.
> 
> Questions.
> 
> 1.) How loud is the W1070, we have it fairly close to our heads?
> 2.) What kind of difference can I expect between the W1070 and my current HD66 as far as brightness and picture quality?
> 3.) What kind of results can I expect from the W1070 for 3D gaming?
> 4.) Any other suggestions or input as to my requirements, or is there anything that is expected to launch in the near future to where I might want to hold off?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## AV_Integrated

Mako PJ said:


> I think I have answered part of my own question. Using test from projector centrals reviews, looks like the W1070 is significantly less bright than the HD66.
> 
> W1070 880 lumens (Cinema/Eco mode) to 1554 max lumens.
> HD66 1227 lumens (movie/Low lamp mode) to 1979 max lumens.
> 
> Any suggestions on a PJ that is in the range of the HD66 as far as lumens but cost effective in the sub $800 range plus 1080p and 3D, LOL?


The HD66 doesn't touch the W1070 on color lumens. Nor does the HD25LV or 141x models. The W1070 is far brighter when showing 'color' content vs. pure white lumens which is how brightness is often measured. The new CLO (Color Light Output) specification should always be considered when reading brightness claims.

The www.colorlightoutput.com website isn't working right now, but it's worth looking over to get a good idea of what the W1070 really can deliver, vs some of the Optoma models.

I use the W1070 on a 161" screen, in low power mode, and it looks good in both 2D and 3D at that size.


----------



## Mako PJ

AV_Integrated said:


> The www.colorlightoutput.com website isn't working right now, but it's worth looking over to get a good idea of what the W1070 really can deliver, vs some of the Optoma models.
> 
> I use the W1070 on a 161" screen, in low power mode, and it looks good in both 2D and 3D at that size.


Thank you for the valuable insight and link, I will check it out when its back up. By my calculations, my screen will be in the 95-110 inch range if I purchase the W1070. Hmmm, okay now I am leaning to the W1070 as that is really only $50-100 more.


----------



## dmoney94

3D Question


When playing Bluray 3D

Is the HDMI Input changing to 3D Frame Parking 24Hz or 60Hz?

Thanks!


----------



## AV_Integrated

dmoney94 said:


> When playing Bluray 3D
> 
> Is the HDMI Input changing to 3D Frame Parking 24Hz or 60Hz?


Frame packing - It takes the left image and the right image and packs it into a single frame.

This is sent as a 1920x2205 frame, and the projector breaks it into the left eye/right eye components automatically.

My experience has been that the projector handles all of this automatically. I have my Panasonic BD player running directly to the projector. I drop a disc in, and the projector recognizes it as 3D, and switches over to 3D playback. Works perfectly with my DLP Link glasses.


----------



## Movie78

AV_Integrated said:


> Frame packing - It takes the left image and the right image and packs it into a single frame.
> 
> This is sent as a 1920x2205 frame, and the projector breaks it into the left eye/right eye components automatically.
> 
> My experience has been that the projector handles all of this automatically. I have my Panasonic BD player running directly to the projector. I drop a disc in, and the projector recognizes it as 3D, and switches over to 3D playback. Works perfectly with my DLP Link glasses.


Do your HDMI input change to 1080p 24hz or is it already set to 1080p 24hz?


----------



## jb99p

Movie78 said:


> Do your HDMI input change to 1080p 24hz or is it already set to 1080p 24hz?


Minechanges to 1080p 24hz automatically, using either the PS3 or Samsung BR player.


----------



## AV_Integrated

Movie78 said:


> Do your HDMI input change to 1080p 24hz or is it already set to 1080p 24hz?


The output of the Blu-ray Disc player changes from 1080p/60 or 1080p/24 to frame packed 1080p/24 automatically. There is no change you need to make manually to either the projector or the player. The projector automatically switches to 3D mode, which is brighter than standard viewing, and the BD player automatically handles putting out the proper frame packed 3D viewing material. It proved to be plug-n-play for me on using 3D. I just bought a commercial 3D movie and popped it in.

Worth saying: My Panasonic BD player with the projector did not like when I shut down the system with a 3D disc in the player. The player would claim I didn't have it connected to a 3D capable display. Ejecting the disc, and putting it back in fixed that issue. It was consistent to have that occur, and consistent on how I could fix it.


----------



## Movie78

AV_Integrated said:


> The output of the Blu-ray Disc player changes from 1080p/60 or 1080p/24 to frame packed 1080p/24 automatically. There is no change you need to make manually to either the projector or the player. The projector automatically switches to 3D mode, which is brighter than standard viewing, and the BD player automatically handles putting out the proper frame packed 3D viewing material. It proved to be plug-n-play for me on using 3D. I just bought a commercial 3D movie and popped it in.
> 
> Worth saying: My Panasonic BD player with the projector did not like when I shut down the system with a 3D disc in the player. The player would claim I didn't have it connected to a 3D capable display. Ejecting the disc, and putting it back in fixed that issue. It was consistent to have that occur, and consistent on how I could fix it.



Thanks!

This answers my question..
I taught Full 3D Bluray display in 1080 p/60hz...


----------



## AV_Integrated

Movie78 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> This answers my question..


No problem at all.



Movie78 said:


> I thought Full 3D Bluray display in 1080 p/60hz...


Unfortunately, no. In fact, the HDMI 1.4 specification doesn't allow for this, and HDMI 1.4 doesn't have the bandwidth to support 1080p/60hz frame packed 3D, or 1800p/120hz material.

Since movies are shot at 24hz, it works out just fine for movies, and IMO, looks better than what you typically see at a movie theater as long as you are using decent 3D DLP Link glasses.


----------



## Movie78

AV_Integrated said:


> No problem at all.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, no. In fact, the HDMI 1.4 specification doesn't allow for this, and HDMI 1.4 doesn't have the bandwidth to support 1080p/60hz frame packed 3D, or 1800p/120hz material.
> 
> Since movies are shot at 24hz, it works out just fine for movies, and IMO, looks better than what you typically see at a movie theater as long as you are using decent 3D DLP Link glasses.


What 3D DLP Link glasses are you using?


----------



## AV_Integrated

Movie78 said:


> What 3D DLP Link glasses are you using?


I bought the Sainsonic ones first, and while they were very nice, I detected some red flash (DLP Link syncing mechanism) through the glasses.

I then read this thread:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/191-3...-144hz-compatible-dlp-link-3d-glasses-23.html

Which has 900 replies specifically about glasses for the W1070, and I bought a pair of the EStar glasses.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CRN3D98/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

They were better. So, I bought another pair of them.

The thread I linked to details some cheaper glasses which work very well, but if I were buying for the family, I would try to get 4 sets of the EStar glasses.

These are the cheap ones which are reported to do a good job. I have not ordered any or tried them personally:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/G15-DLP-3D-...3D_TV_Glasses_Accessories&hash=item2c8ccaa5d4


----------



## Tangled Cable

I just got some EStars. Along with the EStars I own two other brands that work fine, but the EStars are my new favorites. Very light, very clear picture. The lenses are pretty reflective so you might, say, see the lights from any equipment behind you mirrored in them, but I'm still very happy I bought them.


----------



## cdudeman

I have 3dtv corp 3d glasses that I bought from amazon and I don't have any issues.


----------



## grubadub

as a new owner of the W1070 i have a couple questions:

has anyone on here tried this projector with the Darbee? 

is there any maintenance needed? do you occasionally vacuum the vents?


----------



## mrtonytoca

Hey AVS! Is there any way to connect a Chromecast to the BenQ W1070 without having to plug it into a power outlet? Would it be able to work with the mini-b port? Thanks


----------



## mrtonytoca

grubadub said:


> as a new owner of the W1070 i have a couple questions:
> 
> has anyone on here tried this projector with the Darbee?
> 
> is there any maintenance needed? do you occasionally vacuum the vents?


You Tube - BenQ W1070 + Darbee

There is a guy who has a few videos of his Benq w1070 + Darbee


----------



## Tangled Cable

grubadub said:


> as a new owner of the W1070 i have a couple questions:
> 
> has anyone on here tried this projector with the Darbee?


I did. It seemed to enhance detail in some instances, but then looked artificial in others--made actors look like they were wearing pancake makeup, for instance. I returned mine. I posted a slightly more detailed review in the darbee thread if you want to look for it.


----------



## chmcke01

*Vacuuming?*

I have read some people recommend vacuuming the vents (but NOT using canned air!). Anyway, would it be best to vacuum it when it is turned off or on...or does it even really matter?


----------



## Movie78

AV_Integrated said:


> I bought the Sainsonic ones first, and while they were very nice, I detected some red flash (DLP Link syncing mechanism) through the glasses.
> 
> I then read this thread:
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/191-3...-144hz-compatible-dlp-link-3d-glasses-23.html
> 
> Which has 900 replies specifically about glasses for the W1070, and I bought a pair of the EStar glasses.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CRN3D98/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> They were better. So, I bought another pair of them.
> 
> The thread I linked to details some cheaper glasses which work very well, but if I were buying for the family, I would try to get 4 sets of the EStar glasses.
> 
> These are the cheap ones which are reported to do a good job. I have not ordered any or tried them personally:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/G15-DLP-3D-...3D_TV_Glasses_Accessories&hash=item2c8ccaa5d4



Thanks!


----------



## Argyle Shepard

Hey guys. Been wanting to get back into front projection for years (my last PJ was a Sanyo Z3) and soon I'm going to be able to!! I really want to go with the 1070 as I've read so many great things for so long. We found a house and I went to do some measurements today. So I have 2 options, I can convert the den into my HT but it's going to require a bit of work and may not even be possible. The other option is a 3rd bedroom which is spacious enough but I would like to keep it a bedroom and will only convert it as a last resort. Here's my den dilemma. The attached picture is a profile view of what the room is like. The ceiling slopes down about 2 feet in the area where the couch would sit. The projector would be about 10' away for 120" image. What I'm trying to figure out is if the ceiling drop plus the ceiling mount would cause the image to be way too low to project at an even height. I know the image starts in the center of the lens and drops when the 1070 is upside down. What I don't know is if the vertical correction is limited enough that it wouldn't help me here. Any help is much appreciated. Oh, another option would be the short throw version if this projector, but I have a toddler and I'd like to keep cables off the ground. Thanks!


----------



## akm3

grubadub said:


> as a new owner of the W1070 i have a couple questions:
> 
> has anyone on here tried this projector with the Darbee?
> 
> is there any maintenance needed? do you occasionally vacuum the vents?


My Oppo has Darbee built in.

I haven't done any maintenance yet, if I notice it is dusty I would probably vacuum it.


----------



## ack_bk

I don't have a W1070, but I have used my Darbee with several other projectors (Acer, Optoma) and it works quite well. You want to calibrate your PJ with Darbee off first, then turn Darbee on and find the setting that works best for you. I have never been a fan of over sharpened images and traditional edge enhancement, but the Darbee, on more mild settings, really enhances the picture without causing the side effects.


----------



## AV_Integrated

Argyle Shepard said:


> Hey guys. Been wanting to get back into front projection for years (my last PJ was a Sanyo Z3) and soon I'm going to be able to!! I really want to go with the 1070 as I've read so many great things for so long. We found a house and I went to do some measurements today. So I have 2 options, I can convert the den into my HT but it's going to require a bit of work and may not even be possible. The other option is a 3rd bedroom which is spacious enough but I would like to keep it a bedroom and will only convert it as a last resort. Here's my den dilemma. The attached picture is a profile view of what the room is like. The ceiling slopes down about 2 feet in the area where the couch would sit. The projector would be about 10' away for 120" image. What I'm trying to figure out is if the ceiling drop plus the ceiling mount would cause the image to be way too low to project at an even height. I know the image starts in the center of the lens and drops when the 1070 is upside down. What I don't know is if the vertical correction is limited enough that it wouldn't help me here. Any help is much appreciated. Oh, another option would be the short throw version if this projector, but I have a toddler and I'd like to keep cables off the ground. Thanks!


The lens must be about 2" above the top of the screen. So, if (after mounted) the center of the lens is 6" from your ceiling, that puts it about 6'6" from your floor, which puts the top of your screen 6'4" from the floor. With a 120" diagonal screen (about 5' tall), the bottom edge of the projected image would be about 10" from the floor.

If that's to low, you could look at the Epson 3000 which has lens shift and could have the image a good deal higher and is adjustable with a lot more lens shift (full image could be above to below the lens or anywhere between) and should look reasonably good. Not W1070 good, but still should be quite respectably good.

Or, you could go with the W1080ST and move the projector into the other part of the room and drop it down on a pole, which may not be acceptable, but would work.


----------



## Argyle Shepard

Integrated, I can't quote you from my phone but thank you. We decided to use a bedroom as the den space has so much going against it. The room isn't perfect but lacks about 3 obstacles that the den has.


----------



## felonyr301

Hey guys have the w1080st and I am about to hit the 1 year mark and have been loving my projector for gaming and movie watching. I literally use it as a TV replacement and so I have reached 2200 hours in 1 year. Lots of times I use eco blank mode since i will be stepping out for a bit but dont want to turn it off completely since I heard it was bad for the projector.

I have just noticed the right side is slightly more darker than the left side and I am talking about while watching anything. I know about the uniformity when there is a white screen or web surfing and it never bother me it was not that bad. 

The dimmer side can even be noticed when I put all black screen like the right side has slightly better black level sort of way. I can tune it out myself and nobody else notices when watching anything but I am wondering is this just an aging bulb?

If I replace the bulb will it be back to new or this is something wrong on projector. Would like to know this is my first projector and loving the performance.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jmphipps0428

Hey guys, really enjoying my w1070 so far (I've found AV_Integrated is a great source of info regarding projectors). I was wondering what the general consensus on lamp life is. I talked to a guy at BenQ and he was absolutely clueless. I've heard the average seems to be 3500 hours at full power, 6000 hours in smart eco mode (with variations in either direction of course, lamps being fickle like all electronics). Is that more or less what most people get out of it? Also, I'm confused about something.......I've been running the projector in eco mode thinking I'd save the most power and extend lamp life that way (I mostly use it for movies and PS4 games), but a look at the manual says that running the lamp in SmartEco mode consumes 70% less lamp power as opposed to 30% in eco. Should I be running my projector in SmartEco if I want to extend lamp life to it's maximum? I'd think full eco mode would extend lamp life the most......right? I'd like to get as much mileage outta the lamp as possible. 

Oh, one last thing.......I've read a bit about the 'chirping' caused by SmartEco, and that the lamp life difference between eco and SmartEco isn't worth it. Accurate? Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## felonyr301

Run it in economy mode smart eco just runs as bright as normal for me no matter what and uses eco mode fan speed and I believe that can cause issues from earlier users but I have not kept up if new update got rid of it.


----------



## buzz fretwear

Hello all,

This is my first post here. Two weeks ago I wasn't even considering a projection home theater. Saw one, caught the bug, found this forum, and you know how the rest of it goes - many hours spent reading threads, looking at specs, measuring the room....heck, I woke up at 3am the night before last and started thinking about it . Anyway, this site is a fantastic resource.

I do have a question, and despite some searching I haven't found an answer. I'm very interested in the W1070. I've been to the BenQ site and I've plugged measurements into their calculator. According to their calculator it looks like with an 8'6" throw I'll be able to get a 101" diagonal image, which seems perfect for the room. However, when I use the Projector Central calculator and I plug in the same measurements it tells me I can only get 90".

That's quite a difference. Obviously I'm a newbie at this so if I'm missing something obvious please forgive me....but why am I seeing such a big difference between these two calculators?

Thanks in advance for any comments, advice, or opinions - and thanks to the forum admins for allowing this site to exist. It's cool .


----------



## chmcke01

*Like it*



jmphipps0428 said:


> Hey guys, really enjoying my w1070 so far (I've found AV_Integrated is a great source of info regarding projectors). I was wondering what the general consensus on lamp life is. I talked to a guy at BenQ and he was absolutely clueless. I've heard the average seems to be 3500 hours at full power, 6000 hours in smart eco mode (with variations in either direction of course, lamps being fickle like all electronics). Is that more or less what most people get out of it? Also, I'm confused about something.......I've been running the projector in eco mode thinking I'd save the most power and extend lamp life that way (I mostly use it for movies and PS4 games), but a look at the manual says that running the lamp in SmartEco mode consumes 70% less lamp power as opposed to 30% in eco. Should I be running my projector in SmartEco if I want to extend lamp life to it's maximum? I'd think full eco mode would extend lamp life the most......right? I'd like to get as much mileage outta the lamp as possible.
> 
> Oh, one last thing.......I've read a bit about the 'chirping' caused by SmartEco, and that the lamp life difference between eco and SmartEco isn't worth it. Accurate? Any advice is appreciated!


Well I only have about 1500 hours on my bulb but I tried out the different settings for the first week hundred hours or so but decided I liked SmartEco best and have stayed on that ever since. I do notice it get brighter for scenes that benefit from being brighter and darker for scenes that don't need the extra brightness. I have had zero problems so far and plan to keep it in SmartEco unless the bulb dies early. If the bulb dies before 4000 hours I will definitely switch to Eco, if it dies after 4000 hours but before 5000 hours it could go either way, but if it lasts 5000+ hours as rated then I will definitely stick with SmartEco.

I will make sure to post how it held up when the bulb does die.


----------



## chmcke01

*Zoom*



buzz fretwear said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is my first post here. Two weeks ago I wasn't even considering a projection home theater. Saw one, caught the bug, found this forum, and you know how the rest of it goes - many hours spent reading threads, looking at specs, measuring the room....heck, I woke up at 3am the night before last and started thinking about it . Anyway, this site is a fantastic resource.
> 
> I do have a question, and despite some searching I haven't found an answer. I'm very interested in the W1070. I've been to the BenQ site and I've plugged measurements into their calculator. According to their calculator it looks like with an 8'6" throw I'll be able to get a 101" diagonal image, which seems perfect for the room. However, when I use the Projector Central calculator and I plug in the same measurements it tells me I can only get 90".
> 
> That's quite a difference. Obviously I'm a newbie at this so if I'm missing something obvious please forgive me....but why am I seeing such a big difference between these two calculators?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any comments, advice, or opinions - and thanks to the forum admins for allowing this site to exist. It's cool .


The 90" is with the zoom in the middle and the 102" is with the maximum zoom. At 8'6" with no zoom would yield a 78" screen, zoomed all the way would yield a 102" screen (this zoom does not degrade quality, at least not to my eyes). So using zoom you can do anything in that range.


----------



## voodoo2crue

buzz fretwear said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is my first post here. Two weeks ago I wasn't even considering a projection home theater. Saw one, caught the bug, found this forum, and you know how the rest of it goes - many hours spent reading threads, looking at specs, measuring the room....heck, I woke up at 3am the night before last and started thinking about it . Anyway, this site is a fantastic resource.
> 
> I do have a question, and despite some searching I haven't found an answer. I'm very interested in the W1070. I've been to the BenQ site and I've plugged measurements into their calculator. According to their calculator it looks like with an 8'6" throw I'll be able to get a 101" diagonal image, which seems perfect for the room. However, when I use the Projector Central calculator and I plug in the same measurements it tells me I can only get 90".
> 
> That's quite a difference. Obviously I'm a newbie at this so if I'm missing something obvious please forgive me....but why am I seeing such a big difference between these two calculators?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any comments, advice, or opinions - and thanks to the forum admins for allowing this site to exist. It's cool .


Welcome to the obsession Buzz
What chmcke01 says is absolutely correct but for me having a little wiggle room is always good thing. If I was going for a 101 inch screen and you have room to install the PJ about a foot further back (around 9'-6") that would put you right in the middle of the range.


----------



## rahulp001

Hi guys,
trying to mount my w1070 and had a question.
I have a basement window close to the ceiling because of which I would end up having to project under the window.
the window is 20in high, however my mount gives me like 7inches fall.
I would have to tilt the projector downwards to move the image down and then probably adjust the keystone.
My question is, would that cause any difference in the quality of the image?


would appreciate any help.


----------



## chmcke01

*Yes*



rahulp001 said:


> Hi guys,
> trying to mount my w1070 and had a question.
> I have a basement window close to the ceiling because of which I would end up having to project under the window.
> the window is 20in high, however my mount gives me like 7inches fall.
> I would have to tilt the projector downwards to move the image down and then probably adjust the keystone.
> My question is, would that cause any difference in the quality of the image?
> 
> 
> would appreciate any help.


Yes, using the keystone will deteriorate image quality. How much depends on how far you tilt it and whether or not it is acceptable is up to you. However, in my opinion tilting downward enough to clear the last 13 inches of the window would cause the quality to drop more than I would be able to handle.

If I was in your place I would look into buying or making an extension pole to allow you to lower the projector further...if that isn't possible I would just buy a different mount.


----------



## rahulp001

Thanks chmcke01 for the response.
The mount does come with the extension however, the extension brings the projector down quite a bit and it would come down to my head level if I stand.
I guess I can see if I can cut the extension pole enough to avoid tilting,..


----------



## dolphinc

rahulp001 said:


> Thanks chmcke01 for the response.
> The mount does come with the extension however, the extension brings the projector down quite a bit and it would come down to my head level if I stand.
> I guess I can see if I can cut the extension pole enough to avoid tilting,..


I used a peerless mount that has an adjustable extension every few inches. I used it with my setup so I could lower the screen down some while not having to use keystone. I have 8' ceilings and a 106" Da-Lite screen, projector is about 11' from the screen. Works out quite nice. I had adjusted it several times before I got it right. I stand 6'2 and its about 6 inches above my head so I'm not bumping into anything.


----------



## DoyleS

I started getting worried that the W1070 inventories were about to run out so today I jumped on the Bandwagon and picked up the W1070 in the Visual Apex bundle with a mount and 120" fixed screen, 35 ft cable, IR link and universal remote for less than $1100 shipped. 
We moved a few months ago and the buyer of our home wanted the projector, screen and my M&K speakers in my theater so it has become time to rebuild. Fortunately I was able to replace the M&Ks with a sweet deal on the local Bay Area Craigslist and since I really like the picture on the DLPs so the 1070 looked like a great deal compared to a couple hundred more for the new W1075. Based on favorable comments the money I am saving is going to go for a Darblet. Now I just need the time to put it all together.


----------



## jkirby

DoyleS said:


> I started getting worried that the W1070 inventories were about to run out so today I jumped on the Bandwagon and picked up the W1070 in the Visual Apex bundle with a mount and 120" fixed screen, 35 ft cable, IR link and universal remote for less than $1100 shipped.
> We moved a few months ago and the buyer of our home wanted the projector, screen and my M&K speakers in my theater so it has become time to rebuild. Fortunately I was able to replace the M&Ks with a sweet deal on the local Bay Area Craigslist and since I really like the picture on the DLPs so the 1070 looked like a great deal compared to a couple hundred more for the new W1075. Based on favorable comments the money I am saving is going to go for a Darblet. Now I just need the time to put it all together.


I got the electric screen with the W1070. The value of this system is insane. I am so happy with the image right now, I am in no rush to get a darblet. I would really wait until you have everything set up and see how you like it before you get too excited about the darbee.


----------



## DoyleS

That is pretty much what I figured on doing with regard to the Darblet as it will be a couple months before I am setup. I will need to assemble the VA screen right away as any defects need to be identified within 7 days. My previous screen was a 92" Stewart Tab tensioned electric but in the new home, I can go with a 120" fixed screen which is a lot less expensive. The VA screens had good reviews and I am still blown away at the final price on the W1070. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## gamermwm

For those of you who use a PS4 with this projector I have a question: When you have the HDMI setting on Full RGB on the Playstation - what setting does it need to match that on the Benq? Would you have to set your Benq to "PC" on the HDMI level setting?

Does the "Auto" black level setting make the effective black level actually be set at "Low" or "Limited" therefore crushing blacks unless you put the PS4 on Limited RGB to match (instead of Full/Auto)?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

jmphipps0428 said:


> Hey guys, really enjoying my w1070 so far (I've found AV_Integrated is a great source of info regarding projectors). I was wondering what the general consensus on lamp life is. I talked to a guy at BenQ and he was absolutely clueless. I've heard the average seems to be 3500 hours at full power, 6000 hours in smart eco mode (with variations in either direction of course, lamps being fickle like all electronics). Is that more or less what most people get out of it? Also, I'm confused about something.......I've been running the projector in eco mode thinking I'd save the most power and extend lamp life that way (I mostly use it for movies and PS4 games), but a look at the manual says that running the lamp in SmartEco mode consumes 70% less lamp power as opposed to 30% in eco. Should I be running my projector in SmartEco if I want to extend lamp life to it's maximum? I'd think full eco mode would extend lamp life the most......right? I'd like to get as much mileage outta the lamp as possible.
> 
> Oh, one last thing.......I've read a bit about the 'chirping' caused by SmartEco, and that the lamp life difference between eco and SmartEco isn't worth it. Accurate? Any advice is appreciated!


Smart Eco is worth it, both for black levels and for bulb life. 

Replacement bulbs can be bought for 80 bucks online and I'm at 4000 hours so far after two years of using it as my primary display on my PC, and trust me Smart Eco is light years better than both Eco and Normal. It's a performance feature, since when the signal is dimmer it dims the brightness automatically to suit it. 

As to the other comment about Smart Eco not working, that person has a busted projector or something. It works, and it's one of the best features of this projector.

Don't use Eco, it sucks. Watch the heck out of the projector. Bulbs are cheap. Enjoy!


----------



## kreeturez

gamermwm said:


> For those of you who use a PS4 with this projector I have a question: *When you have the HDMI setting on Full RGB on the Playstation - what setting does it need to match that on the Benq? Would you have to set your Benq to "PC" on the HDMI level setting?*
> 
> Does the "Auto" black level setting make the effective black level actually be set at "Low" or "Limited" therefore crushing blacks unless you put the PS4 on Limited RGB to match (instead of Full/Auto)?




Yup, you'd choose 'PC' to match the PS if you enable that setting on the PS. 

Auto seems to default to limited.

Setting the HDMI Mode on the projector to 'PC' refers to full range (0-255). 
Setting the HDMI Mode on the projector to 'Video' refers to limited-range (16-235). Usually this is the mode that Auto defaults to.

Getting it mismatched causes even the standard PS menu (at least on the PS3) to appear either washed out or too dim.


----------



## kreeturez

RLBURNSIDE said:


> Smart Eco is worth it, both for black levels and for bulb life.
> 
> 
> 
> Replacement bulbs can be bought for 80 bucks online and I'm at 4000 hours so far after two years of using it as my primary display on my PC, and trust me Smart Eco is light years better than both Eco and Normal. It's a performance feature, since when the signal is dimmer it dims the brightness automatically to suit it.



Kinda like a dynamic iris without the audible noise 
Agreed: as long as the occasional dimming is unnoticeable (or noticeable but not irritating), it's a good mode to be in: full brightness coupled with long lamp life. Win.


----------



## gamermwm

kreeturez said:


> Yup, you'd choose 'PC' to match the PS if you enable that setting on the PS.
> 
> Auto seems to default to limited.
> 
> Setting the HDMI Mode on the projector to 'PC' refers to full range (0-255).
> Setting the HDMI Mode on the projector to 'Video' refers to limited-range (16-235). Usually this is the mode that Auto defaults to.
> 
> Getting it mismatched causes even the standard PS menu (at least on the PS3) to appear either washed out or too dim.


Thanks a bunch. I've got the Benq set to Auto (Low) now and the PS4 to Limited to match. I tried it the other way but didn't like having to turn the proj back from PC mode when I wanted to use another device such as the Wii U which only outputs at Limited. 

I hear this setting does not affect bluray playback as it is not using RGB range


----------



## chmcke01

*Link?*



RLBURNSIDE said:


> Smart Eco is worth it, both for black levels and for bulb life.
> 
> Replacement bulbs can be bought for 80 bucks online and I'm at 4000 hours so far after two years of using it as my primary display on my PC, and trust me Smart Eco is light years better than both Eco and Normal. It's a performance feature, since when the signal is dimmer it dims the brightness automatically to suit it.
> 
> As to the other comment about Smart Eco not working, that person has a busted projector or something. It works, and it's one of the best features of this projector.
> 
> Don't use Eco, it sucks. Watch the heck out of the projector. Bulbs are cheap. Enjoy!


Care to post a link to the $80 replacement bulb?


----------



## rolling01

chmcke01 said:


> Care to post a link to the $80 replacement bulb?





http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Orig...UnmEQrFM&cpt=1414036732158&is_dl_target_url=y


----------



## rolling01

Some bulb discussion here.


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...1480854-bare-bulb-replacemnet-benq-w1070.html


----------



## Crestwood1001

Question for everyone, after doing all the math with my room and wall, I am going with a 100" inch screen (THX recommended size is 89" so it will be plenty large from my seating position at 11.5 feet back). Currently I have the screen masked out at 1 foot from the ceiling and it looks just about perfect, if not just a hair high. I am wondering what level the bottom of the screen should hold relative to the seating position? Right now the screen to floor is at 3'2" which when sitting back in the seating is almost level with your eyes if not a hair lower... should i drop the screen down a little bit more, say 6 inches so that it is 2'8" from the floor and a few inches lower then eye level from seating? Reason I hold off on doing this is my ceiling height is 8.25 feet and the projector, with the top of the screen 1 foot from the ceiling is showing at 9 inches off the ceiling via the benq calculator.


----------



## Jeff Scheider

I have a problem with a square picture out my BenQ 1070w. The test pattern shows the grid sloping up at the bottom and top, I hope the picture does my question justice... I've changed every setting on the menu and projector body and the slant/slope hasn't gone away;is this a problem with the lens? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Crestwood1001

Looks like key-stoning? Do you have any keystone enabled in the menu?


----------



## voodoo2crue

Crestwood1001 said:


> Question for everyone, after doing all the math with my room and wall, I am going with a 100" inch screen (THX recommended size is 89" so it will be plenty large from my seating position at 11.5 feet back). Currently I have the screen masked out at 1 foot from the ceiling and it looks just about perfect, if not just a hair high. I am wondering what level the bottom of the screen should hold relative to the seating position? Right now the screen to floor is at 3'2" which when sitting back in the seating is almost level with your eyes if not a hair lower... should i drop the screen down a little bit more, say 6 inches so that it is 2'8" from the floor and a few inches lower then eye level from seating? Reason I hold off on doing this is my ceiling height is 8.25 feet and the projector, with the top of the screen 1 foot from the ceiling is showing at 9 inches off the ceiling via the benq calculator.



http://www.thx.com/consumer/home-entertainment/home-theater/hdtv-set-up/


----------



## niccolo

RLBURNSIDE said:


> Smart Eco is worth it, both for black levels and for bulb life.
> 
> Replacement bulbs can be bought for 80 bucks online and I'm at 4000 hours so far after two years of using it as my primary display on my PC, and trust me Smart Eco is light years better than both Eco and Normal. It's a performance feature, since when the signal is dimmer it dims the brightness automatically to suit it.
> 
> As to the other comment about Smart Eco not working, that person has a busted projector or something. It works, and it's one of the best features of this projector.
> 
> Don't use Eco, it sucks. Watch the heck out of the projector. Bulbs are cheap. Enjoy!


Eco sucks? My impression was many users in light controlled rooms were using Eco, precisely because this projector is a light cannon and no, brighter is not always better. Are you suggesting Smart Eco somehow has better black levels than Eco (how?) or just that you like the brightness in brighter scenes?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

All I know is that Eco and Normal both lose out on the dynamic "iris"-like behavior that greatly increases the apparent contrast of the projector. In dark rooms you can always lower brightness or raise gamma, or install an ND2/4 filter for 5 dollars and get the best of both worlds, lower overall brightness as well as a greater luminance range that enhances (temporal) contrast.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Jeff Scheider said:


> I have a problem with a square picture out my BenQ 1070w. The test pattern shows the grid sloping up at the bottom and top, I hope the picture does my question justice... I've changed every setting on the menu and projector body and the slant/slope hasn't gone away;is this a problem with the lens?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I used a laser pointer, a level, and my girlfriend's help to get my projector aligned properly. It's much easier to do it when one person moves the projector around and the other can stand really close to the grid to see if the lines are flat / vertical and at 90 degrees at the corners.


----------



## AV_Integrated

Jeff Scheider said:


> I have a problem with a square picture out my BenQ 1070w. The test pattern shows the grid sloping up at the bottom and top, I hope the picture does my question justice... I've changed every setting on the menu and projector body and the slant/slope hasn't gone away;is this a problem with the lens?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Your projector is not square to the wall.

It definitely needs to be pointed down some, and it looks like it needs to be spun a bit to the right.

You need to adjust how the projector is pointed at the wall until the left and right sides are the same length, and the top and bottom are the same length.


----------



## grubadub

RLBURNSIDE said:


> All I know is that Eco and Normal both lose out on the dynamic "iris"-like behavior that greatly increases the apparent contrast of the projector. In dark rooms you can always lower brightness or raise gamma, or install an ND2/4 filter for 5 dollars and get the best of both worlds, lower overall brightness as well as a greater luminance range that enhances (temporal) contrast.


yeah, you can do those things if smart eco is too bright. my problem with smart eco is the fan noise. eco looks pretty good so that's what i've been using.

question: what levels are you guys using for the noise reduction and sharpness settings? i've noticed (especially watching football) there's quite a bit of noise around fast moving objects.


----------



## fredxr2d2

grubadub said:


> yeah, you can do those things if smart eco is too bright. my problem with smart eco is the fan noise. eco looks pretty good so that's what i've been using.
> 
> question: what levels are you guys using for the noise reduction and sharpness settings? i've noticed (especially watching football) there's quite a bit of noise around fast moving objects.


Noise Reduction and Sharpness set to 0 actually produces the best picture, IMO. Before, with either setting at higher than 0, I saw artifacts in fast motion that I didn't see when reducing both settings.


----------



## grubadub

fredxr2d2 said:


> Noise Reduction and Sharpness set to 0 actually produces the best picture, IMO. Before, with either setting at higher than 0, I saw artifacts in fast motion that I didn't see when reducing both settings.


thanks for the reply. i will play around with it this weekend. plenty of games on to test it out


----------



## voodoo2crue

I use the settings linked here, looks great to me

https://www.avforums.com/threads/benq-w1070-reviewers-recommended-best-settings.1761516/


----------



## imbloodyskint

Crestwood1001 said:


> should i drop the screen down a little bit more, say 6 inches so that it is 2'8" from the floor and a few inches lower then eye level from seating?


I have mine set low so as my eyes are 35% up from the bottom of the screen and find that much better.

Basically, if your screen was say, 6ft x 8ft, then your eye level when seated should be 2ft above the bottom of the screen/image, which equates to a 1/3rd up/into the screen/image.


----------



## Crestwood1001

I'll have to mask that off and see how I like it, with my equipment setup I may not be able to go that low it'll be almost on the floor but can you post a pic? I'd love to see how you have it set up.


----------



## bluer101

The bottom of my screen is about 28-30 inches from the floor.


----------



## voodoo2crue

mine is 29-1/2" off of the floor


----------



## cubs_2b23

bluer101 and voodoo2crue, how big are your screens?


----------



## voodoo2crue

cubs_2b23 said:


> bluer101 and voodoo2crue, how big are your screens?


110" 16:9 format


----------



## grubadub

practically, you want to mount your screen just high enough so that your feet don't interfere with the viewing area when your reclined. depends on your setup. sometimes things like speakers prevent you from mounting as low as you might want to. not really a big deal though.


----------



## Crestwood1001

Awesome thanks guys, im gonna take it down another 6" and call it done.


----------



## AllenA07

I've got mine on eco. I found smart eco to be too bright. Finally got everything dialed in tonight, I'm very impressed with this projector. Considering what it costs it really is a special deal.


----------



## bluer101

cubs_2b23 said:


> bluer101 and voodoo2crue, how big are your screens?


100 16:9


----------



## wasure

hey guys,
4,000 hours on my W1070, zero problems until now, awesome projector, but this weekend it started making a rather horrible moaning/rattling sound, i'm guessing the fan that many people talked about.

anyone figured out a real fix for this? the projector is above my head and makes viewing near impossible.

i found putting pressure on a certain point on top of the projector can stop it sometimes, and also switching from smart eco to eco makes it run down (as the fan slows i guess) and sometimes stop, but yesterday it went for 3 hours before getting quiet enough to watch something.


----------



## kreeturez

wasure said:


> hey guys,
> 4,000 hours on my W1070, zero problems until now, awesome projector, but this weekend it started making a rather horrible moaning/rattling sound, i'm guessing the fan that many people talked about.
> 
> i found putting pressure on a certain point on top of the projector can stop it sometimes, and also switching from smart eco to eco makes it run down (as the fan slows i guess) and sometimes stop, but yesterday it went for 3 hours before getting quiet enough to watch something.



I'm not 100% sure that it's the fan if you can halt/change its sound by applying pressure to the top: it could be the lamp cover simply rattling. 

I swapped lamps out a while back and presumably didn't clip the cover back into place properly - and it did what you're describing (rattling - including 'going away' when the cover was pushed); so check it hasn't come loose with all those hours of use (are you ceiling mounted?) 

Maybe take it down to re-seat the white plastic lamp cover: there's just one screw on its side if you want to take it off to do so. I didn't need to do anything with the lamp itself, just the white plastic cover. 

Sorted it for me.


----------



## sat-tv

Question about the Height mount of the Benq w1070. Does it matter How high the projector is mounted.

At this spot I am looking at 125 screen mounting projector 20 inch from the ceiling.

http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm


----------



## AV_Integrated

sat-tv said:


> Question about the Height mount of the Benq w1070. Does it matter How high the projector is mounted.
> 
> At this spot I am looking at 125 screen mounting projector 20 inch from the ceiling.
> 
> http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm


The center of the lens MUST be 2" to 6" above the top of your screen. So, if the center of the lens is 20" from your ceiling, the top of the screen must be 22" to 26" from the top of the ceiling.


----------



## sat-tv

Thank you AV_integrated. This dam ceiling fan has thrown a twist on what I am trying to do..

dam fan


----------



## dreamer

sat-tv said:


> Thank you AV_integrated. This dam ceiling fan has thrown a twist on what I am trying to do..
> 
> dam fan


It seems very strange that 75% of people asking about projector placement in the last month have a ceiling fan in the room to work around. Very odd. 

Most homes only have one room with a ceiling fan that isn't a kitchen or bedroom, if they have any at all, so what are the chances that the same room people want to put a projector in happens to be the one with a fan ?


----------



## fredxr2d2

dreamer said:


> It seems very strange that 75% of people asking about projector placement in the last month have a ceiling fan in the room to work around. Very odd.
> 
> Most homes only have one room with a ceiling fan that isn't a kitchen or bedroom, if they have any at all, so what are the chances that the same room people want to put a projector in happens to be the one with a fan ?


Every single room (except bathrooms) in my house has a ceiling fan. Luckily the BenQ fit in front of it in the basement family room that I use as a "theater."


----------



## AV_Integrated

sat-tv said:


> Thank you AV_integrated. This dam ceiling fan has thrown a twist on what I am trying to do..
> 
> dam fan


Yes, ceiling fans are all evil and should be sot.

The Epson 3000 has more lens shift and can be placed below the top of your screen (anywhere between the top and bottom actually) and will do what you need. It doesn't look as good as the W1070, but is close in price and does what you need.

Or, take the fan down.


----------



## bluer101

I have fans in every room and outside pool patio, it's Florida.


----------



## voodoo2crue

bluer101 said:


> I have fans in every room and outside pool patio, it's Florida.


 Yep, Gulf South=ceiling fans, I also have them in all rooms and outside.


----------



## Crestwood1001

I have ceiling fans in almost all rooms, and the one in the theater happens to be centered and 8'6" back from the screen wall which is exactly where the projector needs to be.... damn fans


----------



## voodoo2crue

Crestwood1001 said:


> I have ceiling fans in almost all rooms, and the one in the theater happens to be centered and 8'6" back from the screen wall which is exactly where the projector needs to be.... damn fans


Solution. Goodbye ceiling fan, hello PJ!


----------



## AV_Integrated

Crestwood1001 said:


> I have ceiling fans in almost all rooms, and the one in the theater happens to be centered and 8'6" back from the screen wall which is exactly where the projector needs to be.... damn fans


Then get the 1080ST. It looks darn near identical. You really need to use a fixed frame screen with it, but it's a great solution when you need the projector a bit closer.


----------



## sat-tv

Thanks again but that puts it at around under 6 feet.

Yeah I live in Florida and have a fan in almost everyroom 10 fans


----------



## Bill97Z

AV_Integrated said:


> The center of the lens MUST be 2" to 6" above the top of your screen. So, if the center of the lens is 20" from your ceiling, the top of the screen must be 22" to 26" from the top of the ceiling.


How close can the projector be mounted to the ceiling? My screen will be 6" from the ceiling so the center of lens must be 4" from ceiling? Can I mount it that high, it will be almost touching?


----------



## sat-tv

Bill97Z said:


> How close can the projector be mounted to the ceiling? My screen will be 6" from the ceiling so the center of lens must be 4" from ceiling? Can I mount it that high, it will be almost touching?


18 inches


----------



## wasure

hey kreeturez
thanks a lot for the advice.

i opened it and lifted the plastic sheet and the clip seems to be in place correctly, though I haven't seen any photos of what it should look like. unfortunately i can't turn it on with the lid removed so i can't tell what exactly is vibrating.

it still makes the noise after re-sealing it all. but it does seem to be that pushing in the area that the plastic sheet covers quiets it, at least while my thumb presses rather hard on it. it could be the clip, the plastic, or just that the fan gets fixed by deforming the body...


----------



## dolphinc

I also live in Florida and have fans in every room, outside and 2 in my SUV 

I just removed it from the theater room, so much eaiser than trying to get around it.


----------



## Bill97Z

sat-tv said:


> 18 inches


Seriously? People have that much space on the top of their screen? They must have 10' ceilings.


----------



## robl45

Quick question, if I ceiling mount this, can it shoot Strait with no offset? My mounting position needs it straight, I don't really have many inches to go down.


----------



## madcutter

So my projector unexepectedly shut down tonight. No warning, the screen went black, the red lamp light went on. It was really hot in my apartment (had the gas fireplace on for too long previously) so I expected overheating. I waited an hour, then turned it back on with no problem! If it was an overheating issue, why didn't the temperature light turn on instead on the lamp light?


----------



## kreeturez

robl45 said:


> Quick question, if I ceiling mount this, can it shoot Strait with no offset? My mounting position needs it straight, I don't really have many inches to go down.



It doesn't, unfortunately: you'll need a few extra inches above the screen regardless of lens shift...




madcutter said:


> It was really hot in my apartment (had the gas fireplace on for too long previously) so I expected overheating. I waited an hour, then turned it back on with no problem! If it was an overheating issue, why didn't the temperature light turn on instead on the lamp light?



Because lamp life is what you'll shorten with frequent overheats? 

If you check around these forums you'll see that this is the light that does tend to go on in a room that's too hot or when ventilation is very poor around the pj. No idea why. But provided you power on OK after cooling down, it's not actually the lamp. 

In seriousness though, you'll want to avoid running any projector in a situation where you're "expecting overheating" since it will most certainly shorten both projector and lamp life: which would be a waste with a lamp rated for such long life.


----------



## Crestwood1001

AV_Integrated said:


> Then get the 1080ST. It looks darn near identical. You really need to use a fixed frame screen with it, but it's a great solution when you need the projector a bit closer.


 Benefit of having a father that is a relator is having access to a fantastic electrician that does work for me on the CHEAP, had it moved back a few feet and he placed an outlet right where I needed!


----------



## Crestwood1001

Well its done, late last week I ordered an elite screens 100" fixed frame, had planned on waiting a few weeks to order the projector but I just bit the bullet and ordered the PJ, a peerless mount, associated redmere cables, a set of the Estar glasses and Avatar 3d, cant think of a better way to experience 3d in my home for the first time then 100" of Avatar! Everything will be here Wednesday cant wait!


----------



## dreamer

robl45 said:


> Quick question, if I ceiling mount this, can it shoot Strait with no offset? My mounting position needs it straight, I don't really have many inches to go down.


It can't shoot "straight" but you can cheat. All that really matters is that the angle between the screen and the projector light path be correct so you aren't forced to correct trapezoid keystoning. 

If you can't place the white area of the screen at least 2.5 inches below the lens, you can angle the projector UP and tilt the screen OUT at the top edge to preserve the angles and prevent keystoning. Of course, this only works with fixed frame screens, not retractable. But with a fixed frame screen, the tilt shouldn't put the top edge of the screen more than 2" away from the wall. This has the benefit of tilting the screen down toward the viewers so they don't have to crane their necks. Especially useful for screens high on the wall like over fireplaces.


----------



## robl45

dreamer said:


> It can't shoot "straight" but you can cheat. All that really matters is that the angle between the screen and the projector light path be correct so you aren't forced to correct trapezoid keystoning.
> 
> If you can't place the white area of the screen at least 2.5 inches below the lens, you can angle the projector UP and tilt the screen OUT at the top edge to preserve the angles and prevent keystoning. Of course, this only works with fixed frame screens, not retractable. But with a fixed frame screen, the tilt shouldn't put the top edge of the screen more than 2" away from the wall. This has the benefit of tilting the screen down toward the viewers so they don't have to crane their necks. Especially useful for screens high on the wall like over fireplaces.


Okay, so two people have said this now, so even with the lens shift, there is still an offset? I looked up the manual and the picture shows it shooting straight. Would a very small amount of keystone really affect things too much?

What I have is a wall with two rectangle cutouts Top of the rectangle is 103 inchs. I am going to mount the projector to the top of one of those. Even with the lowest profile mount, I'm going to lose 3 inches or so and then another 3 inches with the offset. It is going to go on a fixed frame screen as wife has nixed the retractable one we already have but I doubt she will go for it tilting out on the wall.


----------



## niggenz

grubadub said:


> black levels/shadow details: this is one area where the Sharp is much better than the Benq. neither one has inky blacks but whereas the Sharp handles shadow detail very well the Benq simply crushes the blacks and anything close to it.


What's your verdict regarding the W1070's black levels/shadow details now that you have some hours on the bulb? Blacks and shadows still crushed? Just curious to hear from an experience FP owner of the W1070.


----------



## AV_Integrated

Bill97Z said:


> How close can the projector be mounted to the ceiling? My screen will be 6" from the ceiling so the center of lens must be 4" from ceiling? Can I mount it that high, it will be almost touching?


You need to come up with a mount that works well which can be that tight to the ceiling. The reality is that there are no true 'flush' projector mounts on the market. They don't exist. So, any mount you get will push the projector several inches away from the ceiling.

But, Premier makes a mount (about $70) which may work well. Read the reviews here which speak specifically to the W1070:
http://www.amazon.com/Premier-Mounts-Univ-Projector-Profile/dp/B0017DJWGC#customerReviews

It indicates that the center of the lens can be under 4" from the ceiling, and they were able to use lens shift to keep the image within about an inch of the center of the lens, so the top of the image was less than 5" from the ceiling.

Sounds like an ideal solution for you.

Not sure why someone said 18" - that's not correct at all.


----------



## AV_Integrated

dreamer said:


> This has the benefit of tilting the screen down toward the viewers so they don't have to crane their necks. Especially useful for screens high on the wall like over fireplaces.


Well, that's not correct. It doesn't lower the screen, it just presents the screen more squared to the viewers when seated. Not a bad thing or a good thing really, but if the screen is high in the room, then people are still looking up just as much as they ever were.


----------



## Bill97Z

Crestwood1001 said:


> Well its done, late last week I ordered an elite screens 100" fixed frame, had planned on waiting a few weeks to order the projector but I just bit the bullet and ordered the PJ, a peerless mount, associated redmere cables, a set of the Estar glasses and Avatar 3d, cant think of a better way to experience 3d in my home for the first time then 100" of Avatar! Everything will be here Wednesday cant wait!


What cables are you running directly into the projector? Just an HDMI?


----------



## grubadub

niggenz said:


> What's your verdict regarding the W1070's black levels/shadow details now that you have some hours on the bulb? Blacks and shadows still crushed? Just curious to hear from an experience FP owner of the W1070.


well after finding out that the HDMI setting should be on "PC" instead of auto fixed that issue. i no longer get the crushing of blacks and whites. now i get decent shadow detail. the blacks aren't great and the contrast isn't great which causes the image to be a little flat. but it's sharp and bright with decent colors. one thing i've noticed compared to my previous projector is how source dependent this projector is. blu rays look great of course but watching tv (i have Dish network) is a crapshoot. last night's game on espn looked really good...better than any college game this past saturday. the Sharp i had before seemed to do a better job with inferior signals. 

it's taking some getting used to. i don't know how many times i've thought about returning the Benq and getting the Sony hw40. but it's just not in the budget right now. 

p.s. regarding the sharpness and noise reduction settings, i tried setting both of them to zero but it just looks to soft to me. for now i've settled on 10 for sharpness and 4 for noise reduction.


----------



## niggenz

Cool. Thanks for the assessment. It gets worse once you start throwing rips downloaded from the Net in it. All that lossy compression really starts to show up at 1080p when you have such a big screen. I am almost forced to exclusively watch OTA HDTV or Blu-Ray content on my projector. I'll roll up the electric screen so I can watch anything else on the 55" LED.


----------



## kreeturez

grubadub said:


> well after finding out that the HDMI setting should be on "PC" instead of auto fixed that issue. i no longer get the crushing of blacks and whites. now i get decent shadow detail. the blacks aren't great and the contrast isn't great which causes the image to be a little flat. but it's sharp and bright with decent colors. one thing i've noticed compared to my previous projector is how source dependent this projector is. blu rays look great of course but watching tv (i have Dish network) is a crapshoot. last night's game on espn looked really good...better than any college game this past saturday. the Sharp i had before seemed to do a better job with inferior signals.



I've seen the HW55ES (a model up from the HW40) and its blacks levels were monumental. I know the 40 lacks an iris but I'm sure they're excellent as well. This is why I tend towards recommending those models for treated rooms (minimial ambient light and dark ceilings/walls). But as you say, the price jump is significant.

If it's any consolation, SD content and even highly compressed 720p broadcasts didn't look great on it, though; even with RC cranked up. I don't think many projectors are going to do anything other than exacerbate flaws in a poor source; although Sharp/SharpVision models were known for very good source-noise handling.

If you're very happy with Blurays and find that it's just broadcast content that disappoints, maybe consider a Darbee or the like to clean up the source image before it gets to the projector. There're some Darbee users on this thread that swear by it


----------



## kreeturez

niggenz said:


> Cool. Thanks for the assessment. It gets worse once you start throwing rips downloaded from the Net in it. All that lossy compression really starts to show up at 1080p when you have such a big screen. I am almost forced to exclusively watch OTA HDTV or Blu-Ray content on my projector. I'll roll up the electric screen so I can watch anything else on the 55" LED.



Yeah, actually 1080p rips (assuming they're large) look spectacular. Even really high-bitrate 720p's look impressive. A massive 1080p can sometimes nearly-rival a straight bluray at 130" if it's been double-pass encoded properly. It's the low-bit-rate stuff (at either resolution) that really looks shoddy indeed!


----------



## Bill97Z

AV_Integrated said:


> You need to come up with a mount that works well which can be that tight to the ceiling. The reality is that there are no true 'flush' projector mounts on the market. They don't exist. So, any mount you get will push the projector several inches away from the ceiling.
> 
> But, Premier makes a mount (about $70) which may work well. Read the reviews here which speak specifically to the W1070:
> http://www.amazon.com/Premier-Mounts-Univ-Projector-Profile/dp/B0017DJWGC#customerReviews
> 
> It indicates that the center of the lens can be under 4" from the ceiling, and they were able to use lens shift to keep the image within about an inch of the center of the lens, so the top of the image was less than 5" from the ceiling.
> 
> Sounds like an ideal solution for you.
> 
> Not sure why someone said 18" - that's not correct at all.


Thank you, you have been extremely helpful in this thread. I don't even know how a mount attaches to the ceiling but intend to research it next.


----------



## AV_Integrated

Bill97Z said:


> Thank you, you have been extremely helpful in this thread. I don't even know how a mount attaches to the ceiling but intend to research it next.


You bolt it to the ceiling.

 

Really, it's about that simple. The top of the mount I linked to has four slotted holes in it (allows the projector to be spun left/right), and you put screws through those holes into the ceiling. Typically you mount to a wooden ceiling stud. At least two bolts need to hit a stud for secure results. You can use togglers (snap toggles) for the other two holes. If you have no studs to mount the projector into, then that will be some research and work, as you really do want to hang a projector from something solid, not just drywall.


----------



## Crestwood1001

Bill97Z said:


> What cables are you running directly into the projector? Just an HDMI?


 Correct, I only need one HDMI from my receiver to the PJ, I bought monoprice redmere cables to insure the length is not an issue as I need around 25 feet of cable to hit the PJ. Then I just got four shorter ones to connect my Roku (for plex) HD cable box, PS4 to the receiver and then the last one to connect the receiver to the hdmi wall plate behind my cabinet. The screen should be here in the next hour and the PJ, mount, cables and glasses should be here tomorrow, I will post pics of course!


----------



## AV_Integrated

Monoprice Redmere cables are not a guarantee in any manner. They allow for thinner cables, but pull voltage from the devices they are connected to which means those devices must provide enough voltage to properly power the equalizer. This typically isn't an issue, but certainly is not something necessary on cables of 25' or less. Certainly in-rack cables of 6' or less should never be using Redmere cables and there are far better solutions in super slim HDMI cables which are almost the same size as Redmere, but don't use active technologies. One of my favorites, comes from Parts Express...
Super Slim HDMI Cables

These cables are nice because they not only are about as slim as the Redmere cables, but they don't have any active electronics to fail, and cost about five or six bucks.

I recommend these, but I have seen similar versions on Amazon. I've personally tested about 60 of these cables, and have installed 30 or 40 so far without issue. My test equipment has been the Quantum HDMI cable testing unit, which runs about $10,000. So, good testing gear with positive results. I use the cable on my connection between my BD player and HDBT extenders. So, 6' out of the BD player to a HDBT extender, about 50' to my basement, then another 50' Blue Rigger HDMI cable to my projector. Works perfectly.


----------



## dreamer

AV_Integrated said:


> Well, that's not correct. It doesn't lower the screen, it just presents the screen more squared to the viewers when seated. Not a bad thing or a good thing really, but if the screen is high in the room, then people are still looking up just as much as they ever were.


You're right, AV. I didn't know quite how to phrase what I meant. When the angle from the eye to the flat surface of the screen at its 35% vertical point is more of a right-angle, it feels like you are not craning your neck as much. I was finally able to lower my screen so I don't do this anymore, and am going by memory 10 years old. I may be off base.


----------



## dreamer

AV_Integrated said:


> Monoprice Redmere cables are not a guarantee in any manner. They allow for thinner cables, but pull voltage from the devices they are connected to which means those devices must provide enough voltage to properly power the equalizer. This typically isn't an issue, but certainly is not something necessary on cables of 25' or less.
> 
> I've personally tested about 60 of these cables, and have installed 30 or 40 so far without issue. My test equipment has been the Quantum HDMI cable testing unit, which runs about $10,000. So, good testing gear with positive results. I use the cable on my connection between my BD player and HDBT extenders. So, 6' out of the BD player to a HDBT extender, about 50' to my basement, then another 50' Blue Rigger HDMI cable to my projector. Works perfectly.


Maybe you are the guy to ask about this, then, AV. When I shift my 'theater' to a different room I plan on having my BD player and PC next to my seating, but all other equipment back by the projector. So I am planning on a 2x1 HDMI switch feeding a 30 ft HDMI cable through walls to AVR, then 2 ft HDMI to a splitter, then a 6 ft HDMI cable to each projector. I had thought I needed an active cable like Redmere for the 30 ft run. What do you think ? 

I also have mice and no way to eliminate them from this area because my townhouse attic area has no separation form the townhouses to either side. I was going to put the 30 ft HDMI in flexible plastic conduit in case mice like to chew on HDMI cables. Do you think that's necessary ?


----------



## AV_Integrated

dreamer said:


> Maybe you are the guy to ask about this, then, AV. When I shift my 'theater' to a different room I plan on having my BD player and PC next to my seating, but all other equipment back by the projector. So I am planning on a 2x1 HDMI switch feeding a 30 ft HDMI cable through walls to AVR, then 2 ft HDMI to a splitter, then a 6 ft HDMI cable to each projector. I had thought I needed an active cable like Redmere for the 30 ft run. What do you think ?


I run a 'sub-rack' location in my family room that feeds to my basement head-end area. I strongly recommend conduit for these setups. As much for future-proofing as anything else. Not everyone can do that and I respect it, but if you can, Carlon Resigard (or similar) conduit at 1" or larger (I prefer 1.25") conduit gives you enough room to run a HDMI cable or two through it. The use of conduit means you can always add/remove cables as times change. In your case, the added protection that the conduit offers makes a lot of sense.

Certainly on the long run, if put in conduit, the use of Redmere sounds like a good plan. But, I've never used Redmere on my long runs. I use the super heavy 22AWG Monoprice cables on most of my 50' runs, and they've worked every single time. They are crazy bulky compared to Redmere, but that's never been an issue. I've just worked with it.

My sub rack setup is a solid 40' or so from my head-end setup, so I ran several pieces of cat-5e, cat-6, HDMI, and analog audio/video cabling. I don't have a finished basement yet, so conduit isn't in place in those locations yet, but will utilize 1.25" conduit before drywall goes up.

Good splitters and switchers are a must, as are good cables, but each switcher/splitter should balance the signal and deliver a powerful signal over the cable it's connected to. My longest run is my PS3 to the plasma in the family room. Even though the two devices are 20' apart, the run goes from the PS3, 6' HDMI to a HDBT transmitter, over cat-5e about 40' or so, to the HDBT receiver, 6' HDMI to a Denon receiver, then a 50' HDMI cable (Monoprice 22AWG) directly from the receiver into the TV. Total run length is in excess of 100', and there isn't a Redmere cable in the mix. Zero issues. Zero.


----------



## Crestwood1001

AV_Integrated said:


> Monoprice Redmere cables are not a guarantee in any manner. They allow for thinner cables, but pull voltage from the devices they are connected to which means those devices must provide enough voltage to properly power the equalizer. This typically isn't an issue, but certainly is not something necessary on cables of 25' or less. Certainly in-rack cables of 6' or less should never be using Redmere cables and there are far better solutions in super slim HDMI cables which are almost the same size as Redmere, but don't use active technologies. One of my favorites, comes from Parts Express...
> Super Slim HDMI Cables
> 
> These cables are nice because they not only are about as slim as the Redmere cables, but they don't have any active electronics to fail, and cost about five or six bucks.
> 
> I recommend these, but I have seen similar versions on Amazon. I've personally tested about 60 of these cables, and have installed 30 or 40 so far without issue. My test equipment has been the Quantum HDMI cable testing unit, which runs about $10,000. So, good testing gear with positive results. I use the cable on my connection between my BD player and HDBT extenders. So, 6' out of the BD player to a HDBT extender, about 50' to my basement, then another 50' Blue Rigger HDMI cable to my projector. Works perfectly.


 Noted, the reason I grabbed them is because my current setup does not contain a 3D capable display, now that I am going with the W1070 I was upgrading my older HDMI cabled to 1.4 cables and for the few extra bucks I just added them to the order for piece of mind and to have fewer possible failure points in the chain from devices to the PJ. I will give them a try, if they give me an issue I can return them to amazon without issue. I appreciate the advice, cant wait to get the PJ mounted tomorrow!


----------



## AV_Integrated

Crestwood1001 said:


> Noted, the reason I grabbed them is because my current setup does not contain a 3D capable display, now that I am going with the W1070 I was upgrading my older HDMI cabled to 1.4 cables and for the few extra bucks I just added them to the order for piece of mind and to have fewer possible failure points in the chain from devices to the PJ. I will give them a try, if they give me an issue I can return them to amazon without issue. I appreciate the advice, cant wait to get the PJ mounted tomorrow!


There is no such thing as a HDMI 1.4 cable. I have used a 7+ year old DVI cable with HDMI adapters to deliver 3D to a TV, so the odds are good that you could use your existing cable.

Any active cable adds a point of failure to a system and should be avoided if possible unless there are video issues that currently exist.


----------



## EugF

For anyone who wants to know more about the Benq w1070 Adda fan, look up here:

https://plus.google.com/118085649901407209777/posts/gjXjiUfrCjT

ADDA 7025 12V AD07012DB257300


----------



## Crestwood1001

AV_Integrated said:


> There is no such thing as a HDMI 1.4 cable. I have used a 7+ year old DVI cable with HDMI adapters to deliver 3D to a TV, so the odds are good that you could use your existing cable.
> 
> Any active cable adds a point of failure to a system and should be avoided if possible unless there are video issues that currently exist.


Good catch, I was mistaking my devices with my cables, needless to say my AVR supports "4k and 3D", for the price of the new cables vs. my 3-4 year old cables I guess we can chalk it up to piece of mind


----------



## goffja2000

*Problems squaring up my image*

Hello,

I received my w1070 about a week ago. I'm very happy with the projector and the clarity of the image. but I'm having problems squaring the image. What I'm seeing is the image being squared up on 3 sides and the bottom left when it is ceiling mounted is bowed in. Measuring the length of the images on the sides the left side appears to be about .5 inches shorter than the right. 

I thought maybe it was my mount or screen that were causing the issue so I took down the projector and projected it onto the drywall and had the same thing there. I used the BenQ calculator to measure distance and height off of the ground there. I just wanted to check and see if anyone had any other ideas for me to try or if I may have received a projector with problems.

My ceiling mount does come down a little further than the calculator recommends. The lens is about 6.5 inches from the ceiling vs the 4 inches that the calculator recommends but the image I'm getting does look the same as when I project from the floor so I'm not sure if that's far enough off to cause the issue. The distance to the screen is 7 inches from the ceiling.

Thanks for your advice


----------



## bluer101

goffja2000 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received my w1070 about a week ago. I'm very happy with the projector and the clarity of the image. but I'm having problems squaring the image. What I'm seeing is the image being squared up on 3 sides and the bottom left when it is ceiling mounted is bowed in. Measuring the length of the images on the sides the left side appears to be about .5 inches shorter than the right.
> 
> I thought maybe it was my mount or screen that were causing the issue so I took down the projector and projected it onto the drywall and had the same thing there. I used the BenQ calculator to measure distance and height off of the ground there. I just wanted to check and see if anyone had any other ideas for me to try or if I may have received a projector with problems.
> 
> My ceiling mount does come down a little further than the calculator recommends. The lens is about 6.5 inches from the ceiling vs the 4 inches that the calculator recommends but the image I'm getting does look the same as when I project from the floor so I'm not sure if that's far enough off to cause the issue. The distance to the screen is 7 inches from the ceiling.
> 
> Thanks for your advice


Need photos of the test image to see the issue.


----------



## goffja2000

*Photos*



bluer101 said:


> Need photos of the test image to see the issue.


Sounds good, I'll upload them tonight when I get home. Thanks.


----------



## bluer101

goffja2000 said:


> Sounds good, I'll upload them tonight when I get home. Thanks.


Pictures are worth a thousand words. 

Try to get the whole screen area with boarders to get an idea of the issue.


----------



## Keith AP

AV_Integrated said:


> You bolt it to the ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, it's about that simple. The top of the mount I linked to has four slotted holes in it (allows the projector to be spun left/right), and you put screws through those holes into the ceiling. Typically you mount to a wooden ceiling stud. At least two bolts need to hit a stud for secure results. You can use togglers (snap toggles) for the other two holes. If you have no studs to mount the projector into, then that will be some research and work, as you really do want to hang a projector from something solid, not just drywall.


And *Bill97Z*, you can also attach a 1/2"-3/4" plywood board directly to the joists or rafters in the ceiling that spans the mounting location, then attach the projector mount to the board. This will add a small drop, but solves the problem. Works on wall mounting too for heavier objects where you want to avoid anchor or toggle bolts in drywall only.


----------



## Bill97Z

Keith AP said:


> And *Bill97Z*, you can also attach a 1/2"-3/4" plywood board directly to the joists or rafters in the ceiling that spans the mounting location, then attach the projector mount to the board. This will add a small drop, but solves the problem. Works on wall mounting too for heavier objects where you want to avoid anchor or toggle bolts in drywall only.


Thank you. I have to cut a small hole and take a look what is up there and then figure out a way to fish the HDMI cable through the already finished basement ceiling


----------



## AllenA07

Any advice for getting the focus to be a little bit better. I feel like the image is slightly out of focus when I'm watching and I just can't get it to his that sweet spot. I really notice it over satellite, and it has me wondering if this is more of issue with the camera being slightly out of focus as opposed to the projector, considering that movies look great.

It was really noticeable during the world series last night.


----------



## AV_Integrated

AllenA07 said:


> Any advice for getting the focus to be a little bit better. I feel like the image is slightly out of focus when I'm watching and I just can't get it to his that sweet spot. I really notice it over satellite, and it has me wondering if this is more of issue with the camera being slightly out of focus as opposed to the projector, considering that movies look great.
> 
> It was really noticeable during the world series last night.


Make sure you are feeding the projector a quality signal using HDMI the entire path of the signal.
Make sure you are on a high definition channel.
Make sure your cable box is set to put out high definition.

While all of these things may seem 'obvious' - it's not always the case that they are enacted. More to the last item in which some cable boxes output standard definition TV, even on HD channels, because in the menu settings, the cable box is locked into putting out 480i resolution, instead of 1080i or 720p resolution.

If movies look razor sharp from Blu-rays, then any failings in sharpness are source related, not projector related.


----------



## AV_Integrated

goffja2000 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received my w1070 about a week ago. I'm very happy with the projector and the clarity of the image. but I'm having problems squaring the image. What I'm seeing is the image being squared up on 3 sides and the bottom left when it is ceiling mounted is bowed in. Measuring the length of the images on the sides the left side appears to be about .5 inches shorter than the right.


You should have keystone correction set to zero.

Then, you should see that the lines are straight from the projector. Not necessarily 'square', but straight.

From there, you aren't actually square to the wall.

If the left side is shorter than the right side, then you need to rotate the projector to the left. You rotate the projector towards shorter sides.

If the bottom is shorter than the top, then you tilt the projector down until the top and bottom are the same length.

In your case you indicated the the lower left corner was both raised and inward from the corner. This means that you must do both. Turn the projector to the left, and tilt it down some because both the left side is smaller and the bottom of the image is smaller than it should be.

When the top and bottom are the exact same size, and the left and right are the exact same size, then the projector is properly squared to the wall.

All measurements and considerations should be to the center of the lens.

So, if your center of lens is 6" from the ceiling, then the top of the projected image must be between 8" and 12" from the ceiling. Your lens must also be accurately placed square to the screen in the center of the screen. Not the center of the projector - but the center of the LENS.


----------



## AllenA07

AV_Integrated said:


> Make sure you are feeding the projector a quality signal using HDMI the entire path of the signal.
> Make sure you are on a high definition channel.
> Make sure your cable box is set to put out high definition.
> 
> While all of these things may seem 'obvious' - it's not always the case that they are enacted. More to the last item in which some cable boxes output standard definition TV, even on HD channels, because in the menu settings, the cable box is locked into putting out 480i resolution, instead of 1080i or 720p resolution.
> 
> If movies look razor sharp from Blu-rays, then any failings in sharpness are source related, not projector related.


I went through to make sure I wasn't being dumb. I'm thinking it likely is the source, largely because it seemed particularly bad on the World Series itself, and it isn't really an issue I was having with other channels. Fact is, I'm upgrading from a 50in TV to a 92in projector. I'm wondering if I'm just seeing issues that I couldn't see on the smaller screen.


----------



## grubadub

AllenA07 said:


> Any advice for getting the focus to be a little bit better. I feel like the image is slightly out of focus when I'm watching and I just can't get it to his that sweet spot. I really notice it over satellite, and it has me wondering if this is more of issue with the camera being slightly out of focus as opposed to the projector, considering that movies look great.
> 
> It was really noticeable during the world series last night.


i've been watching the world series and have noticed that picture quality varied from camera to camera. for instance when they would show a replay with a wide shot from behind home plate with players running around, it looked really bad. not sharp and lots of noise around moving objects. some of the crowd shots were like that too. the zoomed in shots of the pitcher usually looked pretty good. and the super slo-mo shots of the batter swinging from the side were very clear and sharp. so, i think their production has been very spotty. compare that to last monday night football (when the Cowboys unfortunately lost)- production values were great. best looking sporting event i've seen since getting this projector about a few weeks ago. 
another major point of consideration is who is providing your signal? i recently switched from direct to dish and i can tell you that direct (on most channels, not all) had a better picture. not night and day but noticeable on a large screen. 
as for setting the focus correctly, i used the graphics you see when pushing the "info" screen. it worked better than using scoreboard graphics which vary.


----------



## kreeturez

New (somewhat belated!) review out from HDTVtest UK:
http://www.hdtvtest.co.uk/news/benq-w1070-201409303917.htm

Verdict:


> "...we don’t think there’s any better alternative at this price point."


Surprised to see people are still reviewing it.


----------



## TaranScorp

If you send a 720p signal to the W1070 is it going to output 720p or upscale to 1080p?

Thanks


----------



## fredxr2d2

It depends on the Aspect Ratio setting you choose in the W1070. If you choose Real, it will output 1280x720 pixels exactly (probably not filling up your screen), while if you select Auto, it will say 720p in the resolution menu, but will scale it to fill your screen.


----------



## goffja2000

*Squaring my Image Pics Attached*



goffja2000 said:


> Sounds good, I'll upload them tonight when I get home. Thanks.


 

Hello, Here are some pictures of my screen with the test pattern on. Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## dolphinc

goffja2000 said:


> Hello, Here are some pictures of my screen with the test pattern on. Thanks for taking a look.


That looks pretty straight to me, looks good.


----------



## Billy Boden

goffja2000 said:


> Hello, Here are some pictures of my screen with the test pattern on. Thanks for taking a look.


I had the same issue. The left bottom of my screen was not square with the projector. The frame had a small twist in it. I pulled it back ~.5in with a bit of string attached to the bottom left corner and the wall and that solved the problem. 

The geometry of the screen to the projector has to be perfect especially with larger screens.


----------



## AV_Integrated

goffja2000 said:


> Hello, Here are some pictures of my screen with the test pattern on. Thanks for taking a look.


Per my post earlier on this.

Your projector needs to be tilted down a bit (you can use lens shift to bring it back up).

Your projector needs to be turned a tiny bit to the left - you will need to physically move the projector to the right to get the image back on screen properly.

The issue with needing to twist the projector to the left is one in which I would recommend you overshoot the screen by a half inch or so and use those black borders to suck up a bit of overshoot. You will still have the image very close to square, but if the screen is square (good recommendation above), then it's the position of the projector. And if you have the projector mounted, it will be a pain to move it an inch or two to the right.


----------



## goffja2000

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm hoping to have some time to work on it once the kids are done using it.


----------



## Crestwood1001

Projector is installed and working wonderfully! Only question I have is the top of the image is ever so slightly bowed inward, maybe a quarter of an inch vs the bottom of the image which is perfect to the screen, do I need to lower the pj a bit and the adjust my mount up? I have a peerless mount


----------



## bluer101

goffja2000 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I'm hoping to have some time to work on it once the kids are done using it.


AV is right on with his suggestions. 

I would also overscan by at least a 1/4 of an inch, that's what I have. Depending on source it will fill the screen.


----------



## bluer101

Crestwood1001 said:


> Projector is installed and working wonderfully! Only question I have is the top of the image is ever so slightly bowed inward, maybe a quarter of an inch vs the bottom of the image which is perfect to the screen, do I need to lower the pj a bit and the adjust my mount up? I have a peerless mount


Your just the opposite of the other guy. You need to tilt the PJ up some then either lower the pj by the mount or if you have done lens shift left with the screw. 

I have the peerless and it's very good at adjusting. Every now and then I throw in my Disney WOW to focus and align, I'm very picky.


----------



## CZ Eddie

Is anyone using this W1070 with a CIH projector screen and are NOT using any add-on helper lens/glass?
How's it working out for you? Could you explain how you're making it work?

On the old projector I currently have, I just stand up and adjust the zoom dial to size the picture to my CIH screen. It works perfectly without needing to adjust the physical angle or position of the projector. I need a bit more zoom, but it's close enough.

Same deal on the W1070?

EDIT: I thought AVS didn't handle three letter search words (they didn't used to) but it looks like they do now. So I can just search the thread for "CIH". Lots of results to read over!!


----------



## Crestwood1001

bluer101 said:


> Your just the opposite of the other guy. You need to tilt the PJ up some then either lower the pj by the mount or if you have done lens shift left with the screw.
> 
> I have the peerless and it's very good at adjusting. Every now and then I throw in my Disney WOW to focus and align, I'm very picky.


 I have not used any lens shift, I will drop the PJ a little bit tomorrow and see if I need to use the shift to line it back up, elecrican is coming in the morning anyway to install an outlet in the ceiling so I will prob have to adjust the image anyway


----------



## Crestwood1001

For anyone looking to buy the W1070 and wondering if your getting the newest hardware revision and firmware, I purchased from amazon on 10/27, received it 10/29. PJ is an August 2014 build date with 1.08 firmware.


----------



## kreeturez

Crestwood1001 said:


> For anyone looking to buy the W1070 and wondering if your getting the newest hardware revision and firmware, I purchased from amazon on 10/27, received it 10/29. PJ is an August 2014 build date with 1.08 firmware.



Thanks! What's the Hardware Revision (HW REV) listed on the box? (It differs to software firmware version). Is it still 01-107?


----------



## Crestwood1001

kreeturez said:


> Thanks! What's the Hardware Revision (HW REV) listed on the box? (It differs to software firmware version). Is it still 01-107?


 Give me a bit, still a bit early in the morning for me! Ill post it up when the electrician gets here to throw the outlet up for me.


----------



## Crestwood1001

kreeturez said:


> Thanks! What's the Hardware Revision (HW REV) listed on the box? (It differs to software firmware version). Is it still 01-107?


 Hardware is the same 01-107


----------



## kreeturez

Crestwood1001 said:


> Hardware is the same 01-107



Thanks... So it seems the actual hardware build hasn't changed at all this year since 01-107 was reported (here: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...ready-lens-shift-1000-a-329.html#post26928113 ) with January 2014 builds. Probably a good sign. 

It also means that anyone thinking of going refurb should probably ensure it's that hardware revision.


----------



## Arcadia88

Kept losing sync watching Finding Nemo 3d bluray. 
I think the movie has so much light blue on screen that it confused my highshock 3d glasses. 
The scenes with the jellyfish and the whale would drop out of sync but the ending credits with all the light blue and white credits simply just wouldn't sync. 
I've noticed a few times that bright white blue scenes will drop sync like the underwater scene in Life of Pi drops out as well.
I like the highshock glasses because they block the red sync and have zero cross talk but would like a pair that have better sync ability.
Close to 1100 hour on the lamp and still going.


----------



## Crestwood1001

kreeturez said:


> Thanks... So it seems the actual hardware build hasn't changed at all this year since 01-107 was reported (here: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...ready-lens-shift-1000-a-329.html#post26928113 ) with January 2014 builds. Probably a good sign.
> 
> It also means that anyone thinking of going refurb should probably ensure it's that hardware revision.


 I put six hours on the bulb yesterday making sure there are no issues, I dont suffer from any of the issues in this thread so far, everything thing seems perfect, fan is quiet and light output is even. On a side note Avatar in 3d is incredible!


----------



## kreeturez

Crestwood1001 said:


> I put six hours on the bulb yesterday making sure there are no issues, I dont suffer from any of the issues in this thread so far, everything thing seems perfect, fan is quiet and light output is even. On a side note Avatar in 3d is incredible!


Oh absolutely. I'd hardly expect any issues with a brand new unit at this point. Seven revisions in, and it appears most issues common with early builds seem sorted: from the borderline deal-breaking (such as that old commonly-squeaking fan!) to the more moderate (PSU-hum/whine when in standby; uniformity); and even some nice-to-haves (the new back-lit remote, the fast source-detection - and better 3D performance - with new firmware, etc). It's nice that all of these seem addressed. Never a bad thing when a company listens to it's user-base.

Welcome to the club!


----------



## grubadub

*3D questions*

i've never been that interested in 3D at home but now that i have the Benq W1070, i'm curious. i figured that i would have to buy a new receiver, blu ray player and glasses and wasn't really wanting to spend that much since i'm very happy with my current equipment. but i read an article that says you don't have to a 3D capable receiver...all you needed was a 3D blu ray player (3D blu rays are the only 3D i would be interested in) and 3D glasses....that you could go hdmi out from the 3D blu ray player straight to the projector for video AND either optical, hdmi or analog outputs from the blu ray player to the receiver for audio. is this true? if that's the case then i'm thinking i could get a $60 3D blu ray player and some glasses to try it out. thoughts or suggestions? i would like to just dip my toe in the 3D waters to see if i like it if that's possible.


----------



## kreeturez

grubadub said:


> i've never been that interested in 3D at home but now that i have the Benq W1070, i'm curious. i figured that i would have to buy a new receiver, blu ray player and glasses and wasn't really wanting to spend that much since i'm very happy with my current equipment. but i read an article that says you don't have to a 3D capable receiver...all you needed was a 3D blu ray player (3D blu rays are the only 3D i would be interested in) and 3D glasses....that you could go hdmi out from the 3D blu ray player straight to the projector for video AND either optical, hdmi or analog outputs from the blu ray player to the receiver for audio. is this true? if that's the case then i'm thinking i could get a $60 3D blu ray player and some glasses to try it out. thoughts or suggestions? i would like to just dip my toe in the 3D waters to see if i like it if that's possible.


Correct, video doesn't necessarily have to go through the receiver.
A bluray player - with, say, an Optical out for audio to your receiver (assuming the receiver has an input for it - most do) - and a pair of 3D glasses (see this thread) is all you need. Estar 144Hz DLP-Link glasses seem the best value at present.

Then the simplest cabling solution would be to wire HDMI straight from the player to HDMI-2 on the projector (for video); and optical from the player to the receiver (for audio). Done. 

You also get BR players with analog outs for the surround (which is a less-preferable option, sound-quality wise); as well as those with two HDMI outputs (one usable for video, one for audio). 

Be warned: it might also signal the last time you ever visit an actual cinema.


----------



## grubadub

kreeturez said:


> Correct, Bluray player - with, say, an Optical out for audio to your receiver (assuming the receiver has an input for it - most do) - and a pair of 3D glasses (see this thread) is all you need. Estar 144Hz DLP-Link glasses seem the best value at present.
> 
> Then the simplest cabling solution would be to wire HDMI straight from the player to HDMI-2 on the projector (for video); and optical from the player to the receiver (for audio). Done. Be warned: it might also signal the last time you ever visit an actual cinema.


awesome! as for going to the cinema, the last two times i went were to see Gravity and Star Trek Into the Darkness at IMAX so yeah, you may be right about that


----------



## AV_Integrated

kree really nails it on that post. That's exactly the way to use your existing gear, and get the highest quality from the audio possible, along with delivering a great 3D experience for not a lot of cash.

Everyone who has a front projector should have a Blu-ray player. A PS3 works just as well. But, short of ensuring you have lossless MKV 1080p files, the odds are good that you are looking at some recompressed 1080p which doesn't come up at the same level that BD delivers.


----------



## bluer101

For 3D with an older reciever. 

I ran my w1070 for about 7-8 months with hdmi directly to the pj while optical to the reciever. 

Then I bought my Oppo 103d and used hdmi 1 to feed the pj and hdmi 2 to feed the reciever PCM audio uncompressed. This was really great for the last few months making use of my older Denon reciever. 

This past weekend I upgraded to a new Denon reciever and now run everything thru it. With the latest audessey and everything I'm blown away now.


----------



## retronano

So after many years of wanting a projector and many months of lurking through this thread, I finally decided to get myself a BenQ w1070 projector!

I'm am so impressed and my family is totally in love with it. Movie nights are happening a little too often now but that's okay.

I took the DIY approach for a screen. Made from redwood 2x2s and spandex.
















Haven't been able to get the picture to align with the screen, but it gets closer and closer each time I mess with it.
















And of course, I have some examples of what my projector throws out with lights on, as well as lights off. 
















AVENGERS!!!!!

Any advice on aligning the screen or anything in general is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## grizzly660

I am considering purchasing this for my projector. I would like to watch football as well as movies. Do you guys zoom back and forth or just setup on 16x9 screen and deal with horizontal bars for movies in ultra wide? I am a newbie but my room is almost done.....putting the carpet down in a week or so.


----------



## dreamer

grizzly660 said:


> I am considering purchasing this for my projector. I would like to watch football as well as movies. Do you guys zoom back and forth or just setup on 16x9 screen and deal with horizontal bars for movies in ultra wide? I am a newbie but my room is almost done.....putting the carpet down in a week or so.


The zoom lens on the W1070 does not have quite enough range to fully zoom out. A projector needs at least 1.33 zoom to expand a scope movie and eliminate the black bars completely. 1.3*1.78=2.31

If you can mount the projector so it slides back forth on the ceiling by 6" or so, you would have enough range combined with the zoom lens to do it.


----------



## grubadub

bluer101 said:


> For 3D with an older reciever.
> 
> I ran my w1070 for about 7-8 months with hdmi directly to the pj while optical to the reciever.
> 
> Then I bought my* Oppo 103d* and used hdmi 1 to feed the pj and hdmi 2 to feed the reciever PCM audio uncompressed. This was really great for the last few months making use of my older Denon reciever.
> 
> This past weekend I upgraded to a new Denon reciever and now run everything thru it. With the latest audessey and everything I'm blown away now.


i can see myself going this route if i like the 3D experience. i currently have the Oppo BDP80. it's a nice blu ray player that plays all my hi-rez music as well but no 3D. so for now i'm planning on getting a cheap 3D blu ray player to see if i like it. i would probably get the 103d and then a 3D capable receiver. btw, i also have an older Denon receiver .


----------



## bluer101

grubadub said:


> i can see myself going this route if i like the 3D experience. i currently have the Oppo BDP80. it's a nice blu ray player that plays all my hi-rez music as well but no 3D. so for now i'm planning on getting a cheap 3D blu ray player to see if i like it. i would probably get the 103d and then a 3D capable receiver. btw, i also have an older Denon receiver .


I did the same thing. Got the benq first and projected on a white sheet or wall. After that was very happy and ordered my electric screen. Then went out to Costco and got a cheap Sony 3d player and ordered 2 glasses. After testing even on a sheet I was sold. 

I used it that way for awhile till the Sony died, Costco took it back and I ordered the Oppo. Oppo them was setup to stream pcm out of hdmi 2 and fell in love with the HD sound. I loved my Denon 3806 avr but in the past 2 weeks I could not pass up the close out deals on the older Denons. So I tried the x4000 first and was ok. Until I read that I could get the 4520ci for a few hundred more. Well done deal and very happy now. 

We are going to watch TF 4 in 3d this weekend with everything now setup and looking forward to it. 

My wife hates everyone here as the more I read the more I spend, lol.


----------



## etatoby

*3D with D-SUB (VGA)*

Hello forum

I just got this projector and I'm extremely happy with it! The picture quality is astounding, as is the brightness, contrast and colors. I only noticed the dreaded rainbow effect when looking at the test pattern, not with any actual content.

I'd like to try some 3D content, but my only source right now is a laptop connected through VGA at 1920x1080 60Hz and *the 3D options in the menu are always grayed out.* What should I do to enable them? I browsed through the PDF manual, but I found it extremely unhelpful.

I'm pretty sure my test content is 1080p SBS, I'm playing it fullscreen, and I fine-tuned the component settings on the projector for best clarity (which for me is at phase = 0.) BenQ's website explicitly lists SBS as a supported format for D-SUB input. I have firmware version 1.08

Wild guess: do I need to have 3D glasses turned on before I can select the 3D options in the menu? I've yet to buy mine, as I wanted to make sure I can play some 3D content before I buy them. (I will get a BD player down the line, I guess that will be easier to set up for 3D, but right now VGA is what I have.)

Do I need to change the resolution settings? The only 1920x1080 preset I have is for 60Hz, but I can try fiddling with the frequency settings if you think the issue is there.


----------



## bluer101

etatoby said:


> Hello forum
> 
> I just got this projector and I'm extremely happy with it! The picture quality is astounding, as is the brightness, contrast and colors. I only noticed the dreaded rainbow effect when looking at the test pattern, not with any actual content.
> 
> I'd like to try some 3D content, but my only source right now is a laptop connected through VGA at 1920x1080 60Hz and *the 3D options in the menu are always grayed out.* What should I do to enable them? I browsed through the PDF manual, but I found it extremely unhelpful.
> 
> I'm pretty sure my test content is 1080p SBS, I'm playing it fullscreen, and I fine-tuned the component settings on the projector for best clarity (which for me is at phase = 0.) BenQ's website explicitly lists SBS as a supported format for D-SUB input. I have firmware version 1.08
> 
> Wild guess: do I need to have 3D glasses turned on before I can select the 3D options in the menu? I've yet to buy mine, as I wanted to make sure I can play some 3D content before I buy them. (I will get a BD player down the line, I guess that will be easier to set up for 3D, but right now VGA is what I have.)
> 
> Do I need to change the resolution settings? The only 1920x1080 preset I have is for 60Hz, but I can try fiddling with the frequency settings if you think the issue is there.


You may have some settings wrong or it might not handle it the way it's hooked up. You do not need any glasses to enable 3d only to view it.


----------



## bluer101

In the manual for PC on page 56 and 57 show the type of 3d and resolution using vga.


----------



## AV_Integrated

retronano said:


> Any advice on aligning the screen or anything in general is appreciated! Thanks!


Your projector needs to be pointed to the right a bit more, and pointed down a bit more. Pointing it to the right, means you slide the projector to the left a little bit.

Pointing it down a bit, may be correctable by using the lens shift of the projector, if not, you will need to raise the projector a bit.

This is why full lens shift is so awesome, because you can really square an image up without messing with moving the projector at all.

Personally, I like velvet covered black borders - you overshoot the image an inch or so and you will never notice that it's not dead-on perfect.


----------



## AV_Integrated

grizzly660 said:


> I am considering purchasing this for my projector. I would like to watch football as well as movies. Do you guys zoom back and forth or just setup on 16x9 screen and deal with horizontal bars for movies in ultra wide? I am a newbie but my room is almost done.....putting the carpet down in a week or so.


The vast majority setup on a 16:9 screen. 2.35 movies fill the width of a 16:9 screen, so you would need to plan and purchase a 2.35 screen instead of a 16:9 screen... Which introduces huge issues, because the W1070 can't properly zoom in/out enough to switch between 2.35 and 16:9 screens. So, get a 16:9 screen unless you want to rig things up to be switched around all the time, or unless you plan to buy a good anamorphic lens ($$$$$!). I'm a big fan of 2.35 done right, but a lot of people think of 2.35 due to marketing, not because they need it.

Your flat panel televisions show black bars, the projector will act the same way. On a budget, it's tough to avoid, and not worth the headache for most in dealing with it.


----------



## etatoby

bluer101 said:


> In the manual for PC on page 56 and 57 show the type of 3d and resolution using vga.


That table does not even mention 1920x1080 60Hz (the projector's optical resolution) which works flawlessly through VGA, even though 3D is disabled.

But at 1280x720 60Hz I can enable 3D! I should have tried that before.

So it probably can't process 3D from a 1080p 60Hz input signal, only from a 24Hz one (as others are doing with HDMI) or a 720p one. Not a big deal, but it's worth a mention.

I wonder if I may be able to make my VGA output a 24Hz signal, by specifying sync, polarity, and clock parameters manually. Technically a chip capable of 60Hz should be able to output the same resolution at a lower frequency. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Crestwood1001

I have a 110 inch elite screens Sable series fixed screen in 16:9, my theater is completely light controlled and I really don't mind the black bars in a 2.35 movie, the black levels with a good calibration to your room are not that bad. But when you go to something like The Art Of Flight that fills the full 16:9 screen it looks incredible, I wouldn't give that up just to get rid of the black lines. 
Speaking of 3d I had never seen a movie in 3d at theaters, for my setup at home I got a few sets of the estar 144hz glasses and am using my ps4 as a player, got avatar 3d as my first test, it was amazing, I'm glad instead of pop out gimmicks you get so much depth to the image, it was very enjoyable!


----------



## bluer101

etatoby said:


> That table does not even mention 1920x1080 60Hz (the projector's optical resolution) which works flawlessly through VGA, even though 3D is disabled.
> 
> But at 1280x720 60Hz I can enable 3D! I should have tried that before.
> 
> So it probably can't process 3D from a 1080p 60Hz input signal, only from a 24Hz one (as others are doing with HDMI) or a 720p one. Not a big deal, but it's worth a mention.
> 
> I wonder if I may be able to make my VGA output a 24Hz signal, by specifying sync, polarity, and clock parameters manually. Technically a chip capable of 60Hz should be able to output the same resolution at a lower frequency. I'll give it a try.


I think it all has to do with hdcp control over hdmi vs no control over vga.


----------



## Nexgen76

Okay the Benq w1070+ is going to be my first ever projector but i was wanting to know a few things

1) What screen best for this projector i want a happy medium when it comes to blacks & whites but care more about colors. Sitting distance 13ft(120-135). I was looking at the black diamond but the cost is insane.Also wanting it pull down or motorized.

2) Going to be used for gaming(PS4) & Blu-Ray movies & very little TV(my Vizio for that) viewing.

3)Where the best place to purchase the Benq & are there and B&M where i can view it before i buy it.

Thanks


----------



## Crestwood1001

Nexgen76 said:


> Okay the Benq w1070+ is going to be my first ever projector but i was wanting to know a few things
> 
> 1) What screen best for this projector i want a happy medium when it comes to blacks & whites but care more about colors. Sitting distance 13ft(120-135). I was looking at the black diamond but the cost is insane.Also wanting it pull down or motorized.
> 
> 2) Going to be used for gaming(PS4) & Blu-Ray movies & very little TV(my Vizio for that) viewing.
> 
> 3)Where the best place to purchase the Benq & are there and B&M where i can view it before i buy it.
> 
> Thanks


Is the room light controlled? You should really avoid a projector unless your room is either completely void of exterior light, or if you can block out all exterior light. Yes it us viewable with ambient light but the picture is so much better in a dark room. 
Screen wise I went with 110" elite screens fixed frame Sable series, awesome price, easy to assemble and fantastic picture. I ordered everything from Amazon.


----------



## dreamer

*Digital Image Shift*

When projecting a scope 2.35 or 2.40 movie, there are black bars top and bottom.

Some projectors like the HD141X have a control that allows the 810 pixel tall active image portion to be shifted up or down. This can be useful to shift the entire image to the top of the 16:9 panel so that when combined with the zoom lens, a 2.35 screen can be used for CIH setups without using an anamorphic lens. Th W1070 doesn't have quite enough zoom range, but being able to keep the active image area at the top of the screen when going from 16:9 to 2.35 content would be essential.

Does the W1070 have an "Image Shift" function ? Not physical lens shift, but digitally moving a 2.40 aspect image around within the 16:9 projected area ?


----------



## AV_Integrated

Nexgen76 said:


> 1) What screen best for this projector i want a happy medium when it comes to blacks & whites but care more about colors. Sitting distance 13ft(120-135). I was looking at the black diamond but the cost is insane.Also wanting it pull down or motorized.


You don't buy a screen for a projector. The screen is for the room first, projector second. So you have to describe your room.

FYI: The Black Diamond looks terrible and should not be purchased. If your room is so bad you need a BD screen, then you should just buy a LCD TV.



Nexgen76 said:


> 2) Going to be used for gaming(PS4) & Blu-Ray movies & very little TV(my Vizio for that) viewing.


It will do well with that.



Nexgen76 said:


> 3)Where the best place to purchase the Benq & are there and B&M where i can view it before i buy it.


I haven't seen a store with a W1070 demo up. It costs to much retail floor space, with not enough profit to demo that projector. It's a perfectly good looking projector, and there are tons of photos online of it. Not sure what else you can do there. For purchase, Amazon, Visual Apex, or a long line of additional etailers can provide it for you.


----------



## dreamer

AV_Integrated said:


> I haven't seen a store with a W1070 demo up. It costs to much retail floor space, with not enough profit to demo that projector. It's a perfectly good looking projector, and there are tons of photos online of it. Not sure what else you can do there. For purchase, Amazon, Visual Apex, or a long line of additional etailers can provide it for you.


I find this very frustrating. The Fry's Electronics closest to me has indeed set aside a 20'x20' area with theater seating and everything. They sell the W1070 as well as many Epsons. Can you get a demo ? No. What projector(s) are set up to demo ? A 720P LCD at least 10 years old. That's IT ! There are TEN GUYS that will pester you if you come within 50 feet of the TV display area, but nobody around the HT room.

I sent an e-mail to Benq (whose Costa Mesa office is less than 30 minutes from me) asking where I could see a demo of the W1070 or 1070HT. No reply.

I don't doubt the quality of the image, or the opinions of reviewers or AVS owners. But I need to see one in person to know if RBE affects me or not.


----------



## Nexgen76

AV_Integrated said:


> You don't buy a screen for a projector. The screen is for the room first, projector second. So you have to describe your room.
> 
> FYI: The Black Diamond looks terrible and should not be purchased. If your room is so bad you need a BD screen, then you should just buy a LCD TV.
> 
> 
> It will do well with that.
> 
> 
> I haven't seen a store with a W1070 demo up. It costs to much retail floor space, with not enough profit to demo that projector. It's a perfectly good looking projector, and there are tons of photos online of it. Not sure what else you can do there. For purchase, Amazon, Visual Apex, or a long line of additional etailers can provide it for you.


Well it's for my front room but the light is under control because i have black out curtains over my front & side window any way. Plus majority or if not all my viewing going to be at night...Only issue i could see is my ceiling is painted white.....?


----------



## chmcke01

*Doesn't bother me*



Nexgen76 said:


> Well it's for my front room but the light is under control because i have black out curtains over my front & side window any way. Plus majority or if not all my viewing going to be at night...Only issue i could see is my ceiling is painted white.....?


I have had mine for about 6 months and put about 1500 hours on it, and that was 100% in our living room with blackout curtains over the windows projecting onto a light yellow wall with white ceilings and it still looks fantastic. We still kept a TV in our living room but hardly ever used it so when we move in the next week or two we aren't even going to put a TV in our living room. We figure how much we like it makes it well worth the cost of a new bulb every 3-6k hours.


----------



## MrCisco

Hi,

Hoping someone might be able to offer some advice.

I currently have an optoma gt3000 (hd65?). It's 720p, but I want to upgrade to 1080p. From my reading on here the best budget one worth getting would be the Benq w1070.

Current setup is:
92inch screen
Projector on back wall 3.5m away
Projector sits on pedestal, about 1m high
Projector lens height is probably just below the bottom of the screen
Top of screen is not very far from the ceiling, perhaps 30/40cm?

My problem is, that looking at the w1070, I'm gathering:
To fill my 92 inch screen, the furthest away it could be is just 3m?
This would make it a bit of an ugly placement for me.
If I consider ceiling mounting, 

Questions would be:
Have I got my throw calcs right here?
If I wanted to ceiling mount, would I run into trouble because the top of my screen is too close to the ceiling?
What would be a recommended ceiling mount to get?
What would be the closest to the ceiling I could put the top of my visible screen?
Any recommendations for alternate projectors given my setup?
Any know of any new projectors being released in this category anytime soon?

Would appreciate any informed advice! Can provide more info if needed.

Many thanks!


----------



## dreamer

MrCisco said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hoping someone might be able to offer some advice.
> 
> I currently have an optoma gt3000 (hd65?). It's 720p, but I want to upgrade to 1080p. From my reading on here the best budget one worth getting would be the Benq w1070.
> 
> Current setup is:
> 92inch screen
> Projector on back wall 3.5m away
> Projector sits on pedestal, about 1m high
> Projector lens height is probably just below the bottom of the screen
> Top of screen is not very far from the ceiling, perhaps 30/40cm?
> 
> My problem is, that looking at the w1070, I'm gathering:
> To fill my 92 inch screen, the furthest away it could be is just 3m?
> This would make it a bit of an ugly placement for me.
> If I consider ceiling mounting,
> 
> Questions would be:
> Have I got my throw calcs right here?
> If I wanted to ceiling mount, would I run into trouble because the top of my screen is too close to the ceiling?
> What would be a recommended ceiling mount to get?
> What would be the closest to the ceiling I could put the top of my visible screen?
> Any recommendations for alternate projectors given my setup?
> Any know of any new projectors being released in this category anytime soon?
> 
> Would appreciate any informed advice! Can provide more info if needed.
> 
> Many thanks!


You don't say what you use it for -- movies, TV, gaming -- but assuming your 92" screen is 16:9 format, then the lens of the W1070 cannot be further than 3m from the screen. Is there room on the wall for larger than 92" screen ?

You could go as large as 116" from that distance.

If you mean that the rear WALL is 3.5m, then the lens of the Benq would be 3.2m even if shoved all the way back to the wall, so having it at 3m doesn't seem ugly. If the lens itself needs to be 3.5m, then the W1070 cannot have an image smaller than 136". The W1070 only needs 3" from center of lens to image height difference, so a ceiling mount would hang 30cm from the ceiling to hit a screen 40cm down from ceiling. 

The Optoma HD141x could go 3.5m from your 92" screen. It would need 7" above the screen ceiling mounted or 7" below the screen pedestal mounted. From 3.5m you would could fill up to a 100" screen.


----------



## MrCisco

dreamer said:


> You don't say what you use it for -- movies, TV, gaming -- but assuming your 92" screen is 16:9 format, then the lens of the W1070 cannot be further than 3m from the screen. Is there room on the wall for larger than 92" screen ?
> 
> You could go as large as 116" from that distance.
> 
> If you mean that the rear WALL is 3.5m, then the lens of the Benq would be 3.2m even if shoved all the way back to the wall, so having it at 3m doesn't seem ugly. If the lens itself needs to be 3.5m, then the W1070 cannot have an image smaller than 136". The W1070 only needs 3" from center of lens to image height difference, so a ceiling mount would hang 30cm from the ceiling to hit a screen 40cm down from ceiling.
> 
> The Optoma HD141x could go 3.5m from your 92" screen. It would need 7" above the screen ceiling mounted or 7" below the screen pedestal mounted. From 3.5m you would could fill up to a 100" screen.


Many thanks for the reply.. Just what I was after.

I use it for pretty much everything - movies, tv, sport, Xbox one etc..

My back wall is roughly 3.85m from the screen, so current projector lens is about 3.5m away.

Just checked the distance between the top of the viewable screen to ceiling and it's 26cm. Would I be able to squeeze a ceiling mount and w1070 in that space and it be workable? (Not sure how much room you normally need for the mount?

I hadn't actually considered a larger screen, but although probably could fit a bigger screen, not sure if it would be too big? Room is 3.85m x 3.85m x2.85m.

Thanks


----------



## Nexgen76

chmcke01 said:


> I have had mine for about 6 months and put about 1500 hours on it, and that was 100% in our living room with blackout curtains over the windows projecting onto a light yellow wall with white ceilings and it still looks fantastic. We still kept a TV in our living room but hardly ever used it so when we move in the next week or two we aren't even going to put a TV in our living room. We figure how much we like it makes it well worth the cost of a new bulb every 3-6k hours.



Okay thanks that's the comment i was really looking to hear.....I'm going to have a motorized screen over my Vizio TV just in case....Also do you have any of the rainbow issues like i seeing some people having ? That's the only issue scaring me right now. I see the Epson 2030(Just comparing both) doesn't have that issue.


----------



## dreamer

MrCisco said:


> Many thanks for the reply.. Just what I was after.
> 
> I use it for pretty much everything - movies, tv, sport, Xbox one etc..
> 
> My back wall is roughly 3.85m from the screen, so current projector lens is about 3.5m away.
> 
> Just checked the distance between the top of the viewable screen to ceiling and it's 26cm. Would I be able to squeeze a ceiling mount and w1070 in that space and it be workable? (Not sure how much room you normally need for the mount?
> 
> I hadn't actually considered a larger screen, but although probably could fit a bigger screen, not sure if it would be too big? Room is 3.85m x 3.85m x2.85m.
> 
> Thanks


I use my 120" screen in that same size room.

There are mounts that are only about 10cm tall. Check Amazon for projector mounts and you'll see some that short. The Chief APU I think is that short.

There is no need if you go with a 120" screen, since the W1070 can be pedestal mounted right where the old projector was at 3.5m.


----------



## grubadub

kreeturez said:


> Correct, video doesn't necessarily have to go through the receiver.
> A bluray player - with, say, an Optical out for audio to your receiver (assuming the receiver has an input for it - most do) - and a pair of 3D glasses (see this thread) is all you need. Estar 144Hz DLP-Link glasses seem the best value at present.
> 
> Then the simplest cabling solution would be to wire HDMI straight from the player to HDMI-2 on the projector (for video); and optical from the player to the receiver (for audio). Done.
> 
> You also get BR players with analog outs for the surround (which is a less-preferable option, sound-quality wise); as well as those with two HDMI outputs (one usable for video, one for audio).
> 
> Be warned: it might also signal the last time you ever visit an actual cinema.


ok, so i have a 3D blu ray player and 3D glasses on the way . so as this will be my first attempt at 3D in the home, i just wanted to make sure i knew what i was doing to watch a 3D movie. i'm assuming i have to push the 3D button on the Benq remote? what is the "invert" button for? are there any special settings i need to know about?


----------



## AV_Integrated

Nexgen76 said:


> Well it's for my front room but the light is under control because i have black out curtains over my front & side window any way. Plus majority or if not all my viewing going to be at night...Only issue i could see is my ceiling is painted white.....?


Depends on how much quality you are asking for. In a room with light walls/ceiling/carpet, you may find some benefit when viewing with a .8 gain grey screen. It will help to drop the black levels a bit, and the extra brightness the projector puts out can be utilized to retain a sharp image with a lot of pop to it.

Typically a minimal (1.1 to 1.5) gain screen of decent quality makes the most sense, but if your room is not properly light controlled (shades aren't light control) then a grey screen may help with the light reflections a bit.

It remains the case that the single biggest improvement anyone can make to their front projection setup comes in the form of $50 in darker paint.


----------



## kreeturez

grubadub said:


> ok, so i have a 3D blu ray player and 3D glasses on the way . so as this will be my first attempt at 3D in the home, i just wanted to make sure i knew what i was doing to watch a 3D movie. i'm assuming i have to push the 3D button on the Benq remote? what is the "invert" button for? are there any special settings i need to know about?



You don't even need to use those buttons for 3D blurays: just plug in, put in a 3D disc, and play. The only button you'll need to press is the 'on' button on the glasses themselves 


Those two buttons are for watching non-bluray content.


----------



## grubadub

kreeturez said:


> You don't even need to use those buttons for 3D blurays: just plug in, put in a 3D disc, and play. The only button you'll need to press is the 'on' button on the glasses themselves


that's too easy! thanks


----------



## fredxr2d2

AV_Integrated said:


> Depends on how much quality you are asking for. In a room with light walls/ceiling/carpet, you may find some benefit when viewing with a .8 gain grey screen. It will help to drop the black levels a bit, and the extra brightness the projector puts out can be utilized to retain a sharp image with a lot of pop to it.
> 
> Typically a minimal (1.1 to 1.5) gain screen of decent quality makes the most sense, but if your room is not properly light controlled (shades aren't light control) then a grey screen may help with the light reflections a bit.
> 
> It remains the case that the single biggest improvement anyone can make to their front projection setup comes in the form of $50 in darker paint.


I want to add in what I did with one of the walls in my room that I liked and it was about the same budget as painting, without the mess.

I went to K-Mart and they had a sale on their curtains, so I bought a 103" extendable curtain rod (approx $5) and 4 curtain panels at about $10 per 2 (I went with slightly more expensive ones for better quality). I got black curtains, but obviously you could get any color you wanted. At any rate, covering the wall with curtains almost gives it a more "cinema" feel and costs about the same as painting, but, like I said, without the mess and a little bit less labor (as long as you're okay with screwing in curtain rods).

Just putting in another option for changing your room without messing with the paint and giving it a nice atmosphere (IMO).


----------



## bluer101

fredxr2d2 said:


> I want to add in what I did with one of the walls in my room that I liked and it was about the same budget as painting, without the mess.
> 
> I went to K-Mart and they had a sale on their curtains, so I bought a 103" extendable curtain rod (approx $5) and 4 curtain panels at about $10 per 2 (I went with slightly more expensive ones for better quality). I got black curtains, but obviously you could get any color you wanted. At any rate, covering the wall with curtains almost gives it a more "cinema" feel and costs about the same as painting, but, like I said, without the mess and a little bit less labor (as long as you're okay with screwing in curtain rods).
> 
> Just putting in another option for changing your room without messing with the paint and giving it a nice atmosphere (IMO).



That sounds interesting. Can you post a photo? 

I was thinking of hanging some black sheets on either side for movie nights.


----------



## Crestwood1001

Well 5 days into W1070 ownership and about 32 hours on the lamp and im LOVING it so far, what an upgrade over my 50" Samsung Plasma. The plasma has it beat in black levels obviously, but the lack of silky blacks is (in my mind) easily made up for with sheer size and picture quality. Just watched The Art Of Flight on blu ray and my god is that a damn fine demo disk!


----------



## AV_Integrated

I went with the silverscreen on the walls look... Much better.


----------



## kreeturez

AV_Integrated said:


> I went with the silverscreen on the walls look... Much better.



Keeping screen reflections to a bare minimum! 

Or alternatively, you could have a usable make-shift screen on any of those walls! Practical!

In seriousness, I really do like your screen. Nice height and rather smart. And huge!


----------



## fredxr2d2

Pic as requested. (From my phone, so sorry about quality)


----------



## fredxr2d2

fredxr2d2 said:


> Pic as requested. (From my phone, so sorry about quality)


That pic is about 2 weeks or more old at this point and I've moved the SM65s since then.

Also, the top is a tablecloth that is held up to the drop ceiling by magnets. I'm thinking about curtains on the side walls, but I'm waiting to do much more work because I'm also currently looking at buying a house, so I don't want to put too much into the wrong priority.


----------



## rolling01

AV_Integrated said:


> I went with the silverscreen on the walls look... Much better.


 Some black curtains down the right side and behind would really look great.


----------



## AllenA07

AV_Integrated said:


> I went with the silverscreen on the walls look... Much better.


I would throw something black up there simply to control the reflections.


----------



## AV_Integrated

rolling01 said:


> Some black curtains down the right side and behind would really look great.


Yeah, I may swing by K-Mart today to take a look.

I'm not spending diddly really on things as my kids play with their bow and arrows down there and I have plans to finish the basement which will completely move things around, including a rec-room space which will have a very dark finish to it (carpet/walls/ceiling). So, it's just temporary and 'fun' right now.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

etatoby said:


> Hello forum
> 
> I just got this projector and I'm extremely happy with it! The picture quality is astounding, as is the brightness, contrast and colors. I only noticed the dreaded rainbow effect when looking at the test pattern, not with any actual content.
> 
> I'd like to try some 3D content, but my only source right now is a laptop connected through VGA at 1920x1080 60Hz and *the 3D options in the menu are always grayed out.* What should I do to enable them? I browsed through the PDF manual, but I found it extremely unhelpful.
> 
> I'm pretty sure my test content is 1080p SBS, I'm playing it fullscreen, and I fine-tuned the component settings on the projector for best clarity (which for me is at phase = 0.) BenQ's website explicitly lists SBS as a supported format for D-SUB input. I have firmware version 1.08
> 
> Wild guess: do I need to have 3D glasses turned on before I can select the 3D options in the menu? I've yet to buy mine, as I wanted to make sure I can play some 3D content before I buy them. (I will get a BD player down the line, I guess that will be easier to set up for 3D, but right now VGA is what I have.)
> 
> Do I need to change the resolution settings? The only 1920x1080 preset I have is for 60Hz, but I can try fiddling with the frequency settings if you think the issue is there.


I haven't tried VGA ever, but I can tell you I had problems with 1080p / 60hz SBS movie formats until I switched my HTPC video card settings back to RGB 4:4:4 (full), from the ymc whatever it is. HDMI is probably your best bet if that doesn't work. There are VGA to HDMI adapters, but then again, you could just buy a super cheap native HDMI video card for fifty bucks too.

BTW, 24hz SBS movies upgraded to 60hz through SVP provide a much better 3D experience. Try it, you'll see. It's equivalent to 120hz frame packed 3D at 810x1080 resolution.


----------



## dreamer

*Demo at Fry's in Anaheim, CA*

I dropped in to Fry's Electronics in Anaheim today and lo and behold, they had a W1070 set up in their big theater room. It took me 15 minutes to find someone that could turn it on with something to watch, but when they did, it looked pretty good ... considering how poorly it was set up.

Just how poorly ? So poorly that whoever set it up either had no interest in selling them or is just plain ignorant of home theater and this particular projector. It just amazed me they would set aside a 25' x 30' room with 40 seats and not set up the projector correctly.

1) The screen was 200" at least -- I think it was literally a 16' x 9' screen
2) It was being fed a 720P signal from a server somewhere, relying on the Benq to scale it to 1080P
3) The ceiling was white and the sconce lights were left on
4) It was ceiling mounted, but not inverted , just sitting tilted down on a shelf
5) It was angled down at about a 30 degree angle to hit the bottom of the screen from a mount that was 8' above the bottom of the image, apparently using a huge amount of keystone correction.

And yet ... it still looked pretty good. Color was saturated, flesh tones looked good, blacks better than I expected, no motion blur, bright enough even on a large screen, and the keystone correction didn't even introduce noticeable softness or artifacts. I was pretty impressed and trying to remember it would look even better set up properly and not fed 720P source.

I was only able to watch the source they had playing, which was the final fight scene from Karate Kid. In relatively fast motion of white gi and red gi, I didn't notice RBE. In this a good test for RBE ?


----------



## acras13

dreamer said:


> I dropped in to Fry's Electronics in Anaheim today and lo and behold, they had a W1070 set up in their big theater room. It took me 15 minutes to find someone that could turn it on with something to watch, but when they did, it looked pretty good ... considering how poorly it was set up.
> 
> Just how poorly ? So poorly that whoever set it up either had no interest in selling them or is just plain ignorant of home theater and this particular projector. It just amazed me they would set aside a 25' x 30' room with 40 seats and not set up the projector correctly.
> 
> 1) The screen was 200" at least -- I think it was literally a 16' x 9' screen
> 2) It was being fed a 720P signal from a server somewhere, relying on the Benq to scale it to 1080P
> 3) The ceiling was white and the sconce lights were left on
> 4) It was ceiling mounted, but not inverted , just sitting tilted down on a shelf
> 5) It was angled down at about a 30 degree angle to hit the bottom of the screen from a mount that was 8' above the bottom of the image, apparently using a huge amount of keystone correction.
> 
> And yet ... it still looked pretty good. Color was saturated, flesh tones looked good, blacks better than I expected, no motion blur, bright enough even on a large screen, and the keystone correction didn't even introduce noticeable softness or artifacts. I was pretty impressed and trying to remember it would look even better set up properly and not fed 720P source.
> 
> I was only able to watch the source they had playing, which was the final fight scene from Karate Kid. In relatively fast motion of white gi and red gi, I didn't notice RBE. In this a good test for RBE ?


Still a better enviroment than the Frys in Manhattan beach. Numerous overhead lights including shining right on the screen , the PJ was behind dirty and smudged glass and not aligned with the screen at all. The truly amazing part was that when I found an employee to ask if they could turn the lights down so I could see the 1070 doing its thing , he actually told me they were not allowed to turn the lights down in the theater , where they have 5 PJ's with pricetags on them! He said the manager wouldn't allow the lights to be dimmed to reduce theft. When I asked the employee if he thought I was going to stuff a sub or PJ down my pants with him standing next to me he just shrugged. I asked for the manager , got an assistant who just confirmed the store policy , so I informed him that it cost them the sale because even under the crappy conditions I had decided to try the unit , but there was no way I was buying from them. Bought refurb direct from Benq and have been overjoyed since.


----------



## dreamer

acras13 said:


> Still a better enviroment than the Frys in Manhattan beach. Numerous overhead lights including shining right on the screen , the PJ was behind dirty and smudged glass and not aligned with the screen at all. The truly amazing part was that when I found an employee to ask if they could turn the lights down so I could see the 1070 doing its thing , he actually told me they were not allowed to turn the lights down in the theater , where they have 5 PJ's with pricetags on them! He said the manager wouldn't allow the lights to be dimmed to reduce theft. When I asked the employee if he thought I was going to stuff a sub or PJ down my pants with him standing next to me he just shrugged. I asked for the manager , got an assistant who just confirmed the store policy , so I informed him that it cost them the sale because even under the crappy conditions I had decided to try the unit , but there was no way I was buying from them. Bought refurb direct from Benq and have been overjoyed since.


The City of Industry store is even worse than that. No demos of anything available even though they have the same 25x30 room set aside.

It really makes you wonder why they bother selling projectors. And this is a chain store that checks every bag and every receipt as you leave, selling projectors that all have that Kensington locking cable attachment point on them, telling you that theft is a big problem.

I've bought a lot of TVs and appliances at Fry's but only because of the upstairs delivery and setup. 

Even though they will match internet prices on the W1070, I don't feel like rewarding them for their poor presentation. I'll probably buy from B&H Photo because they don't charge sales tax like Amazon now does.


----------



## Ftoast

dreamer said:


> I was only able to watch the source they had playing, which was the final fight scene from Karate Kid. In relatively fast motion of white gi and red gi, I didn't notice RBE. In this a good test for RBE ?


The best way to test for RBE is with a bright projector (so smaller screen than that huge 200") and in a darker room. Even then, it's only going to be really noticeable during faster motion of smaller white objects against a black or fairly dark background..things like night scenes with cars or a fight will show it the worst.

Overall bright scenes won't show much RBE if any at all. A dimmer projector (or giant screen) and a brighter room will further mask whatever RBE there would possibly be.


----------



## dreamer

Ftoast said:


> The best way to test for RBE is with a bright projector (so smaller screen than that huge 200") and in a darker room. Even then, it's only going to be really noticeable during faster motion of smaller white objects against a black or fairly dark background..things like night scenes with cars or a fight will show it the worst.
> 
> Overall bright scenes won't show much RBE if any at all. A dimmer projector (or giant screen) and a brighter room will further mask whatever RBE there would possibly be.


That's a bummer. I was hoping not seeing it during the fight with the white gi moving against the dark crowd meant I wasn't susceptible. So I still might have to buy and watch for a week to be sure, or else go looking specifically for material similar to what you describe. Fry's was not accommodating enough to check any specific material. 

I'm still debating HD141X vs. W1070 and thinking the W1070 is the safer choice due to faster color wheel. It would also give me more leeway on throw distance. The HD141X would be within inches of filling my screen backed up to a wall, so it is looking less likely all the time.


----------



## bluer101

dreamer said:


> That's a bummer. I was hoping not seeing it during the fight with the white gi moving against the dark crowd meant I wasn't susceptible. So I still might have to buy and watch for a week to be sure, or else go looking specifically for material similar to what you describe. Fry's was not accommodating enough to check any specific material.
> 
> I'm still debating HD141X vs. W1070 and thinking the W1070 is the safer choice due to faster color wheel. It would also give me more leeway on throw distance. The HD141X would be within inches of filling my screen backed up to a wall, so it is looking less likely all the time.


The rbe is there especially when brand new. I would see it durring dark scenes with brighter objects in it. Like subtitles and such. The easiest way is with the built in test pattern. Now that I have just over 300 hours on it I see none and it's been that way at right around 100 hours. 

The other thing is I feed it 1080p at 60 vs 24. The only time it's at 24 is with 3d frame packing. But other than that it's a great deal for the price.


----------



## CZ Eddie

Will the W1070 present a high quality 3D picture onto a 125" 2.35 1.1 gain screen? Or is that too large.


----------



## Ftoast

CZ Eddie said:


> Will the W1070 present a high quality 3D picture onto a 125" 2.35 1.1 gain screen? Or is that too large.


After trying to account for the screen likely being slightly lower gain than claimed and the possibility of 3D knocking out 2/3's of your lumens and some lamp-age-dimming, it still looks to add up around 10ftL which should be 2x-3x brighter than a 3D movie in theater..plenty bright, I'd say.


----------



## fredfish

I've pretty much decided to buy this projector and am looking at potential layouts for my room. One would put the projector up against the back wall.

Can I invert this projector and set it on a shelf mounted up near the ceiling instead of using a ceiling mount?


----------



## Crestwood1001

fredfish said:


> I've pretty much decided to buy this projector and am looking at potential layouts for my room. One would put the projector up against the back wall.
> 
> Can I invert this projector and set it on a shelf mounted up near the ceiling instead of using a ceiling mount?


 In theory yes. But I would wage a bet that you cant just based on the throw of the PJ. Its a fairly short throw projector, so unless your room is very short (screen to back wall) you will probably be throwing an image much bigger then you want. Have you used the calculators to look at how it would work out in your room? For an example im running a 110" screen with the projector just a hair over 8'7" back. If I was to place it against the back wall it would cover the entire wall easily.


----------



## fredfish

Crestwood1001 said:


> In theory yes. But I would wage a bet that you cant just based on the throw of the PJ. Its a fairly short throw projector, so unless your room is very short (screen to back wall) you will probably be throwing an image much bigger then you want. Have you used the calculators to look at how it would work out in your room? For an example im running a 110" screen with the projector just a hair over 8'7" back. If I was to place it against the back wall it would cover the entire wall easily.


Room 'length' would be 11'8" so I'm guessing 10' front of lens to screen. I don't think throw distance will be an issue. I just want to know if the projector is designed to be set on a shelf up high like that.


----------



## dreamer

fredfish said:


> Room 'length' would be 11'8" so I'm guessing 10' front of lens to screen. I don't think throw distance will be an issue. I just want to know if the projector is designed to be set on a shelf up high like that.


You don't want to just set it up there upside down. Build yourself a miniature table 10x16x8, drill holes in the table-top where the three mounting holes on the projector are, and the suspend the projector from long screws. Use wing nuts and washers on both top and bottom of the table so you can adjust tilt with the nuts without turning the screws themselves, then tighten top and bottom nuts against the table-top.

I did this for years with a heavy JCV G1000 and it worked great. Very fine tilt adjustment possible, and the whole thing could be lifted down to clean the filters and change lamps.

A simpler adjustment scheme -- that I didn't think of at the time -- is to just attach the projector firmly to the table top and use regular appliance adjuster screw feet on the bottom of each leg. Since the W1070 has only three mounting points, having the four table legs adjustable might work better.


----------



## dreamer

*Position function ?*

The manual shows an option on the "Display" menu called "Position" but doesn't describe what it does.

Can someone enlighten me ?


----------



## Ftoast

dreamer said:


> The manual shows an option on the "Display" menu called "Position" but doesn't describe what it does.
> 
> Can someone enlighten me ?


The w1070 has the option to make the menu display appear in any if the four corners or in the center (which was default, I believe).
The setting you found is either that (perfectly safe to mess with) or possibly the orientation control to flip the image upsidedown/backward/both for ceiling-mounting or rear-projection.

The options inside will let you know which control it is (top/left, center, etc..for menu. Reverse, ceiling, etc..for image orientation.).
Either way you'll be safe to mess with it, just might be a little disorienting to accidentally flip the image.


----------



## grubadub

Ftoast said:


> After trying to account for the screen likely being slightly lower gain than claimed and the possibility of 3D knocking out 2/3's of your lumens and some lamp-age-dimming, it still looks to add up around 10ftL which should be 2x-3x brighter than a 3D movie in theater..plenty bright, I'd say.


what do you guys do to make up for brightness loss while watching 3D? switch to smart eco or normal?


----------



## bighvy76

In 3d it automatically switches to full power. .. lol


----------



## AV_Integrated

CZ Eddie said:


> Will the W1070 present a high quality 3D picture onto a 125" 2.35 1.1 gain screen? Or is that too large.


Keep in mind, you can use the zoom of the projector or anything to switch between 2.35 and 1.78. So, using the W1070 on a 2.35 screen is typically a bad choice. Any 2.35 setups should be considered very carefully.


----------



## Ftoast

grubadub said:


> what do you guys do to make up for brightness loss while watching 3D? switch to smart eco or normal?


Turning brilliantcolor on boosts white and pale content by about 30% on the w1070 and changing to full-lamp increases lumen-output by another ~33% over eco. The smart-eco setting can get bright scenes even a little brighter than full-lamp, but it makes darker scenes much dimmer which could pose a problem for 3D viewing if a dark scene becomes too dark.

You can try either or both. Another trick that makes darker content more visible is turning the gamma setting to a lower number..something around 2.1 or 2.0 can make a big difference if needed.


----------



## Crestwood1001

fredfish said:


> Room 'length' would be 11'8" so I'm guessing 10' front of lens to screen. I don't think throw distance will be an issue. I just want to know if the projector is designed to be set on a shelf up high like that.


 Throwing that into the calculator real quick shows around 135" to 140" screen at that throw distance, can your room accommodate that?


----------



## fredfish

dreamer said:


> You don't want to just set it up there upside down. Build yourself a miniature table 10x16x8, drill holes in the table-top where the three mounting holes on the projector are, and the suspend the projector from long screws. Use wing nuts and washers on both top and bottom of the table so you can adjust tilt with the nuts without turning the screws themselves, then tighten top and bottom nuts against the table-top.
> 
> I did this for years with a heavy JCV G1000 and it worked great. Very fine tilt adjustment possible, and the whole thing could be lifted down to clean the filters and change lamps.
> 
> A simpler adjustment scheme -- that I didn't think of at the time -- is to just attach the projector firmly to the table top and use regular appliance adjuster screw feet on the bottom of each leg. Since the W1070 has only three mounting points, having the four table legs adjustable might work better.


Thanks for the reply. For all that work, I might as well buy a proper mount. Just thought setting it upside down on a shelf might be a quick simple solution.


----------



## fredfish

Crestwood1001 said:


> Throwing that into the calculator real quick shows around 135" to 140" screen at that throw distance, can your room accommodate that?


At a throw distance of 10' I get a 106" diagonal screen size with a size range of 91" to 119". When you first choose the model in the calculator, it defaults to a 13' throw distance and 138" screen size. Is that what you were looking at?

This is using the calculator at projector central.

OK, went to the BenQ site and used their calculator to double check and got the same numbers. Am I missing something?


----------



## bluer101

Ftoast said:


> Turning brilliantcolor on boosts white and pale content by about 30% on the w1070 and changing to full-lamp increases lumen-output by another ~33% over eco. The smart-eco setting can get bright scenes even a little brighter than full-lamp, but it makes darker scenes much dimmer which could pose a problem for 3D viewing if a dark scene becomes too dark.
> 
> You can try either or both. Another trick that makes darker content more visible is turning the gamma setting to a lower number..something around 2.1 or 2.0 can make a big difference if needed.


For 3D I run BC on, smart Eco, and 2.2 gamma. I might try normal if I watch something dark again.

I also find after about 20 minutes if watching 3d it gets better as my eyes adjust. Then after a 3d flick even Eco is extremely bright.


----------



## AV_Integrated

fredfish said:


> At a throw distance of 10' I get a 106" diagonal screen size with a size range of 91" to 119". When you first choose the model in the calculator, it defaults to a 13' throw distance and 138" screen size. Is that what you were looking at?
> 
> This is using the calculator at projector central.
> 
> OK, went to the BenQ site and used their calculator to double check and got the same numbers. Am I missing something?


You are correct.

http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm

I put it a bit further back - 10' 3" lens to screen. That results in a diagonal range from 94" to 123". Sound pretty ideal. The W1070 is designed to go directly overhead of most viewers for an accurate screen size. You can go a bit larger than typical if desired, but it hits right on the money for THX specifications. I think it makes it awesome for most rooms. Wish they designed a cradle to hold it upside down on a shelf for those who want to rear shelf mount it without the need for a ceiling mount or special setup.


----------



## dreamer

Ftoast said:


> The w1070 has the option to make the menu display appear in any if the four corners or in the center (which was default, I believe).
> The setting you found is either that (perfectly safe to mess with) or possibly the orientation control to flip the image upsidedown/backward/both for ceiling-mounting or rear-projection.
> 
> The options inside will let you know which control it is (top/left, center, etc..for menu. Reverse, ceiling, etc..for image orientation.).
> Either way you'll be safe to mess with it, just might be a little disorienting to accidentally flip the image.


That is not what I wanted to hear.

Some projectors have the ability to shift the image within the panel, so that a scope movie can be shifted to the top or bottom of the screen, leaving just one area to mask the black bar. Since this function is the "Display" menu right under Aspect and Keystone, I was hoping that is what "Position" meant on the W1070.


----------



## fredfish

AV_Integrated said:


> You are correct.
> 
> http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm
> 
> I put it a bit further back - 10' 3" lens to screen. That results in a diagonal range from 94" to 123". Sound pretty ideal. The W1070 is designed to go directly overhead of most viewers for an accurate screen size. You can go a bit larger than typical if desired, but it hits right on the money for THX specifications. I think it makes it awesome for most rooms. Wish they designed a cradle to hold it upside down on a shelf for those who want to rear shelf mount it without the need for a ceiling mount or special setup.


Thanks for the confirmation on the measurements. A cradle seems like a no brainer for this projector.


----------



## Crestwood1001

Approching 150 hours on the bulb, just watched Pacific Rim 3D before work, good quick action movie and great 3D. Only issue I had was during the early scene where he walks the Yeager onto the beach in the snow it seemed like all that pure while caused my glasses to lose sync for a few seconds. After that no issues at all.


----------



## dreamer

fredfish said:


> Thanks for the confirmation on the measurements. A cradle seems like a no brainer for this projector.


A cradle seems like a no-brainer for any projector, that is why I built one as I described.

Keep in mind that it makes it impossible to see any error lights on the control panel, and if not done right you can't reach the zoom and focus on the lens. It also must avoid blocking vents and be adjustable for tilt in case the shelf you set it on is not perfectly level. All good reasons to spend 15 minutes knocking one together yourself.


----------



## AV_Integrated

dreamer said:


> A cradle seems like a no-brainer for any projector, that is why I built one as I described.
> 
> Keep in mind that it makes it impossible to see any error lights on the control panel, and if not done right you can't reach the zoom and focus on the lens. It also must avoid blocking vents and be adjustable for tilt in case the shelf you set it on is not perfectly level. All good reasons to spend 15 minutes knocking one together yourself.


Post a photo or it isn't real!



Kidding... But not really. I want to see a pic of what you did.

At some point I'm going to put up photos of my projector lift I built myself using a motorized car jack and off the shelf standard hardware.


----------



## dreamer

AV_Integrated said:


> Post a photo or it isn't real!
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding... But not really. I want to see a pic of what you did.
> 
> At some point I'm going to put up photos of my projector lift I built myself using a motorized car jack and off the shelf standard hardware.


I wish I could post a pic, but as with so many other things lately I find that I tossed it out when I no longer needed it. My RS1 has lens shift that my G1000 did not, so it sits upright.

Not being able to find this cradle is the least of my recent unpleasant surprises. I just realized last week that my original first gen Panamorph VC lens is nowhere to be found. I remember putting it in a box 7 years ago when I got the native 16:9 RS1 and had no scaling device to utilize the lens for 2.40:1 nor power zoom and focus like the G1000 had. Now I can't find the lens when it might be useful for a W1070 with vertical stretch built in.

I even have two of the G1000s (one of which still worked perfectly when I got the RS1) that have phenomenal quality lenses with power zoom and focus that I wish I could use for something. Just the parts, not the projectors with their $1000 lamps.


----------



## acras13

dreamer said:


> The City of Industry store is even worse than that. No demos of anything available even though they have the same 25x30 room set aside.
> 
> It really makes you wonder why they bother selling projectors. And this is a chain store that checks every bag and every receipt as you leave, selling projectors that all have that Kensington locking cable attachment point on them, telling you that theft is a big problem.
> 
> I've bought a lot of TVs and appliances at Fry's but only because of the upstairs delivery and setup.
> 
> Even though they will match internet prices on the W1070, I don't feel like rewarding them for their poor presentation. I'll probably buy from B&H Photo because they don't charge sales tax like Amazon now does.


Keep in mind that Frys charges a restocking fee as well, if memory serves , it's 15% on PJ's . Another fun fact is that their bag check is voluntary , meaning that if you don't volunteer they can't MAKE you play with them. Membership club have different legal standing , but regular retail stores can't force customers to submit to checks. I haven't stopped for that silliness at Frys, Home Depots in bad neighborhoods, Walmarts or Lowes. If they really want to check to see if I've stolen something , then they better have a case and officially detain me . 
Check the BenQ official site too , I picked up a factory refurb a few months back for under $700 and it seems to be flawless. Got the tip from another member who posted in the found deals section along with a discount code.


----------



## Bachelor

I'm having some issues with placement. I currently have it in a family room just under 13ft back and barely can have it fill my 110" screen. When I look at the projecter centeral calculator pro, says less than 10ft should be adequate. I also confirmed in the manual in milimeters. I'm not sure what's going on. I'm in the process of finishing a dedicated room in the basement and don't know where to run my power and hdmi cables in the ceiling due to this issue. I'm at a loss why I have my projector 3ft further back to obtain the same size of others. I've messed with the zoom and focus and not sure what to do.


----------



## dreamer

Bachelor said:


> I'm having some issues with placement. I currently have it in a family room just under 13ft back and barely can have it fill my 110" screen. When I look at the projecter centeral calculator pro, says less than 10ft should be adequate. I also confirmed in the manual in milimeters. I'm not sure what's going on. I'm in the process of finishing a dedicated room in the basement and don't know where to run my power and hdmi cables in the ceiling due to this issue. I'm at a loss why I have my projector 3ft further back to obtain the same size of others. I've messed with the zoom and focus and not sure what to do.


If your screen is 110" dia 16:9, then the calculator says max 12' lens to screen throw distance. At 13' the image should be too large to fit at smallest zoom, and changing the lens zoom would just make it larger.

If you mounted the projector based on thinking the bottom number was diagonal measurement, then that is incorrect, because that is the horizontal width not the diagonal. That would give a throw range of 10'6" to 13'9". You may have looked at that by accident and thought 13' for a 110" dia would work.

You say you "messed with the zoom". Did you move it all the way from one extreme to the other ? What are you using for source that won't fill the screen ? A 16:9 test pattern ? Or a DVD ? Or HDTV show ? Or a PC signal ?


----------



## bighvy76

Mine is 11.5 ft back at 120"


----------



## Ftoast

dreamer said:


> That is not what I wanted to hear.
> 
> Some projectors have the ability to shift the image within the panel, so that a scope movie can be shifted to the top or bottom of the screen, leaving just one area to mask the black bar. Since this function is the "Display" menu right under Aspect and Keystone, I was hoping that is what "Position" meant on the W1070.


It's worth checking to see if that's what it does but I've heard that what you described is an oddly rare feature despite how easy it would be to implement.
If nothing else, getting into the service menu there should be a cropping and a shifting option with the shift being exactly what you're looking for..I can't guarantee it's there, but it IS a somewhat common service menu option.
I also don't know how to access the 1070's service menu.


----------



## badshah2000

(x-posted from another thread to keep all relevent information in one thread)

Just wanted to write a follow up now that I have lived with w1070 for about a month.
I had bought mine as a refurbished unit for a cool low and blow-out price of $599. The projector was practically brand new and had 32 hours on the bulb. I have had absolutely no issues with it. As a bonus, it came with the latest firmware preinstalled.

I am using with an HTPC, 120" screen, and a totally dark theatre room.

The picture is sharp and bright. Actually too bright for it's own good in a totally dark theatre. Now I really know what they mean when they say video projector vs home threatre projector. I am running mine at eco level (SmartEco--I just couldn't figure it out plus it woulnt help with fan noise) and Cinema mode. Even at this "lowest" setting, the picture still had a bit of wash out and overly bright look to it. So I had to turn the brightness down a couple of notches to make it acceptable. After this minor tweak, it was pretty good. Other than this, I didn't touch anything else. Everything looked very acceptable out of the box which is consistent with all the reviews I had read.

Picture is very sharp when looking at Windows desktop. There are minor issues with focus uniformity in the corners, and even brightness when at the desktop level. That is also consistent with other reviews. But, folks, this is only if you are looking at it from a videophile's eyes, and/or running in Windows desktop/apps. In videos, I did *not* see any such imperfection across all areas of the screen no matter how hard I tried. So, I am 100% satsified with this.

Fan is loud. A little too loud quite frankly. Luckily, I had to run my projector in Eco mode so that takes most of the pain away. Honestly, if you have to sit close to the projector, and would be running it in a brighter room where you may have to run it at full power, think twice!

My projector is ceiling installed. Noticed no issues resulting from light leakage.

Overall satisfied. But not too impressed given all the hype surrounding this. Yes, given the price, it is a terrific buy. HOWEVER...I still think that my Acer H5360 yields a better picture, color saturation, and darker black levels. Go figure.... Since H5360 is only 720p, it can't keep up in over-all image quality and sharpness, but it has higher satisfaction level for color saturation and dark levels. Acer did a fine job with that puppy. Given my excellent experience with Acer, I now think if I should have gone with their 1080p model which is also around the same price as w1070. Oh well.

I also have a Mitsubishi HC5 projector so I have some exposure to "higher class" projector imagery so I think I speak with some first hand knowledge when writing above comments.

Over all, satisfied by w1070. Not too impressed though. It is not suitable for totally dark rooms unless you run it at the abosuletly lowest light levels--which is good for lamp life too!  Given the lower blow-out prices due to newer models availability (which is virtually identical in PQ department), w1070 is even a better buy!


----------



## Crestwood1001

Speaking of light leakage, I have been meaning to mention that the light leakage out the sides that was shown earlier in this thread seems to be a thing of the past. My August 2014 build (same hardware revision) has almost no leak out the side with the front exhaust vent, a little bit out of the main (front) exhaust but I dont think you can really avoid that when thats blowing right across the bulb, and it does not show up on screen or on the walls/ceiling at all.


----------



## fredfish

dreamer said:


> A cradle seems like a no-brainer for any projector, that is why I built one as I described.
> ...


I'd love to see a picture as well.


----------



## kevo82

The lamp in my W1070 went "Boom!"

Question: should I buy just the bulb and try to install it inside the original cage, or should I buy a new lamp module with bulb included?

It is difficult to install a new bulb inside the original cage?

I love my W1070, but I am disappointed that after only 3500 hours, the bulb exploded.

It's true that, partially is my fault for forgetting it ON overnight, even if it was on ECO BLANK...when I turned on the lamp, it worked fine one more hour, then exploded.

I managed to clean the glass that was inside the projector.

The warranty should cover the lamp also? I have it for 11 months, but the bulb warranty could be only 6 months.

Anybody has any idea about cheap original bulb/whole lamp module in Europe?


----------



## acras13

kevo82 said:


> The lamp in my W1070 went "Boom!"
> 
> Question: should I buy just the bulb and try to install it inside the original cage, or should I buy a new lamp module with bulb included?
> 
> It is difficult to install a new bulb inside the original cage?
> 
> I love my W1070, but I am disappointed that after only 3500 hours, the bulb exploded.
> 
> It's true that, partially is my fault for forgetting it ON overnight, even if it was on ECO BLANK...when I turned on the lamp, it worked fine one more hour, then exploded.
> 
> I managed to clean the glass that was inside the projector.
> 
> The warranty should cover the lamp also? I have it for 11 months, but the bulb warranty could be only 6 months.
> 
> Anybody has any idea about cheap original bulb/whole lamp module in Europe?


I can't speak on where to find bulbs in Europe , but the warranty on the bulb is only 90 days if I am remembering correctly , so you are way over.


----------



## kevo82

What about the option that I should chose when replacing the lamp? Should I get the whole enclosure, or should I get just the bulb and figure out how to install it in the original cage?


----------



## kreeturez

kevo82 said:


> What about the option that I should chose when replacing the lamp? Should I get the whole enclosure, or should I get just the bulb and figure out how to install it in the original cage?




General consensus is that bare bulbs/OEM replacements are a gamble, but some have had success doing so. Check the thread about this here:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...1480854-bare-bulb-replacemnet-benq-w1070.html

What lamp mode were you running? 3500 hours is official rated life for 'Normal' lamp mode (especially if usage is heavy), but most reports are much higher than that when using SmartEco/Eco.


----------



## dreamer

Ftoast said:


> It's worth checking to see if that's what it does but I've heard that what you described is an oddly rare feature despite how easy it would be to implement.
> If nothing else, getting into the service menu there should be a cropping and a shifting option with the shift being exactly what you're looking for..I can't guarantee it's there, but it IS a somewhat common service menu option.
> I also don't know how to access the 1070's service menu.


I found in a review on the English AVForums where it says the Position function is only accessible for PC input, not HDMI.

Thanks for the tip on the Service menu. I found instructions on how to get into that, but no pictures of it or list of options of functions available.

Maybe AV, since he has a W1070 in hand, is brave enough to go into the Service menu and see if a function like this is in there. Otherwise my masking and projector physical movement will get more complicated when going from 16:9 to 2.4:1. Basically, when going to 2.40:1, the W1070 will need to be raised 10"-11" as well as back 12" to keep the image starting at the top of the screen. Since the lens shift is kind of a hassle and doesn't have that much range anyway, I'd rather move the entire projector up and down. 

To have the 2.40 image begin 18" from the ceiling, the W1070 will have to be almost flush to the ceiling, but 10"-11" lower for 16:9 content to begin at the same spot because there is 10" of black bar at the top of a 2.40 image 128" wide. If I just use masking across the top for 2.40 and leave the projector always at the ceiling, then 16:9 content would be only 8" from the ceiling which is higher than I want.

The HD141X has this image shift function and I could have just mounted it at a fixed height -- if I had another 10" throw distance, but I don't.


----------



## AV_Integrated

I did a bit of testing and measuring today.

With my 161" screen, which is tilted very slightly upward the image starts about 1.5" below the centerline of the lens. I tilted it down slightly to square things up and it was about 3" below the center of the lens. I used lens shift to take the top about 12" below the center of the lens.

Figuring a 120" diagonal may be 'typical', then about 2" below the center of the lens to 6" or 7" below the center of the lens when ceiling mounted to the top of the image. I have typically recommended 2" to 6" which is a number I'm going to stick with on typically sized screens. 3" to 5" is a definite range that will work with most screens.

I also tried to get to the 'Position' function, but as described above I can confirm that this option was greyed out for both HDMI and component video, which means that it's completely useless for us normal viewers.

Considering the aspect ratio options, it seems like it would be a simple feature to add a 'custom' aspect ratio or two which could be recalled easily and handle image shift. But, nothing I found in the menus allowed for this.


----------



## kreeturez

AV_Integrated said:


> I also tried to get to the 'Position' function, but as described above I can confirm that this option was greyed out for both HDMI and component video, which means that it's completely useless for us normal viewers.
> 
> Considering the aspect ratio options, it seems like it would be a simple feature to add a 'custom' aspect ratio or two which could be recalled easily and handle image shift. But, nothing I found in the menus allowed for this.



Do any Bluray players offer support for this?

Playback via software such as XBMC for instance, provides 'video calibration' which does just this: the image can be shifted in any direction (or even have its aspect ratio changed) via offsets. I do sometimes use this for scope movies to lower them to the bottom of the screen. 

It's such a simple feature - makes little sense that 'position' is disabled on HDMI. But it definitely is.


----------



## Bill97Z

Crestwood1001 said:


> In theory yes. But I would wage a bet that you cant just based on the throw of the PJ. Its a fairly short throw projector, so unless your room is very short (screen to back wall) you will probably be throwing an image much bigger then you want. Have you used the calculators to look at how it would work out in your room? For an example im running a 110" screen with the projector just a hair over 8'7" back. If I was to place it against the back wall it would cover the entire wall easily.


I am trying to figure out where to put the projector mount (before projector is purchased). You said you can get a 110" picture at 8'7" back? According to the BENQ website calculator to get a 110" picture you need to be at least 9'2" Where are you measuring from? 

http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/


----------



## Crestwood1001

Bill97Z said:


> I am trying to figure out where to put the projector mount (before projector is purchased). You said you can get a 110" picture at 8'7" back? According to the BENQ website calculator to get a 110" picture you need to be at least 9'2" Where are you measuring from?
> 
> http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/


Lens to screen


----------



## AV_Integrated

Bill97Z said:


> I am trying to figure out where to put the projector mount (before projector is purchased). You said you can get a 110" picture at 8'7" back? According to the BENQ website calculator to get a 110" picture you need to be at least 9'2" Where are you measuring from?
> 
> http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/


You are correct.

Lens to screen distance must be between 9'2" and 12' for a 110" diagonal screen.

With that in mind, I would shoot for about 10.5-12 feet from the screen for all my connections since they are at the back of the projector. If you want to drop your connections down the center of the mount, then this distance is still good.

http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm

8'7" lens to screen would only allow a 103" diagonal.


----------



## WayneJoy

I am about to order a W1070, which 3D glasses do you currently recommend?


----------



## db2431

Would this projector be a noticeable upgrade from a hd200x?Specifically would it be brighter?


----------



## kreeturez

WayneJoy said:


> I am about to order a W1070, which 3D glasses do you currently recommend?



Check the thread on this here:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/191-3...lp-link-3d-glasses.html?nocache=1415550587163

TL;DR: Estar glasses are probably the best value at present. 



db2431 said:


> Would this projector be a noticeable upgrade from a hd200x?Specifically would it be brighter?



Much brighter (nearly double as bright after calibration). Quite a bit more contrast, too.


----------



## Crestwood1001

AV_Integrated said:


> You are correct.
> 
> Lens to screen distance must be between 9'2" and 12' for a 110" diagonal screen.
> 
> With that in mind, I would shoot for about 10.5-12 feet from the screen for all my connections since they are at the back of the projector. If you want to drop your connections down the center of the mount, then this distance is still good.
> 
> http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm
> 
> 8'7" lens to screen would only allow a 103" diagonal.


Ill have to remeasure, maybe im in la la land, but im almost positive that it is closer then 9'2" on my screen.


----------



## Crestwood1001

WayneJoy said:


> I am about to order a W1070, which 3D glasses do you currently recommend?


I have four pairs of the estar 144hz glasses and they have been great.


----------



## Bachelor

dreamer said:


> If your screen is 110" dia 16:9, then the calculator says max 12' lens to screen throw distance. At 13' the image should be too large to fit at smallest zoom, and changing the lens zoom would just make it larger.
> 
> If you mounted the projector based on thinking the bottom number was diagonal measurement, then that is incorrect, because that is the horizontal width not the diagonal. That would give a throw range of 10'6" to 13'9". You may have looked at that by accident and thought 13' for a 110" dia would work.
> 
> You say you "messed with the zoom". Did you move it all the way from one extreme to the other ? What are you using for source that won't fill the screen ? A 16:9 test pattern ? Or a DVD ? Or HDTV show ? Or a PC signal ?


Thank you for the concern and thoughts. I finally played with the zoom and focus rings and realized I had it zoomed IN all the way to fit my screen with having it back 13'. When I zoomed OUT it filled the wall. I need to put the projector closer to the screen. The calculations on projector central makes sense and match. Sorry for the human/user error on this. I'll shoot for 10'5" for front of lens placement for my 110" screen.


----------



## akm3

Crestwood1001 said:


> I have four pairs of the estar 144hz glasses and they have been great.


I just bought 3 more estars because they are awesome. I had the cheaper True Depth glasses as well, and they worked but
a) They are flimsy, two have already broken arms. 
b) They don't feel as nice on the face and cover less of your eyes with lens
c) They are FLIMSY. I know that was a) but seriously, they are cheap.

The eStar ESG601 have been better in every way, EXCEPT the True Depth fit kids faces better...but since kids break things they just aren't holding up to kids.

ESG601.


----------



## Smith1212

Anyone has changed from a Mitsubishi HC 3100 or 1100 to the Benq projector? I own a 7 years old HC3100 and am thinking about the Benq. Any infos about the comparrison of these two in terms of black, noise etc? Thanks for any input.


----------



## freewave

*compairing projectors*

I have had an optama 65hd for three years now and have been quite pleased with it so far however the lamp probably wont last that much longer. Also the color wheels sounds a little clunky at start up. I have been considering the w1070 as a replacment for this projector and I would like to now how anyone of you would compare the picture and fan noise to the optama65hd.

Thanks freewave


----------



## Crestwood1001

Here are the estar glasses, as soon as I got them I swapped out the installed nose piece with the shorter one in the box as it allows them to fit comfortable with glasses, they are awesome glasses, no red bleed at all. I will be buying a few more pairs


----------



## fredfish

Crestwood1001 said:


> Here are the estar glasses,* as soon as I got them I swapped out the installed nose piece with the shorter one in the box as it allows them to fit comfortable with glasses,* they are awesome glasses, no red bleed at all. I will be buying a few more pairs


Do you find them comfortable over glasses?


----------



## Crestwood1001

fredfish said:


> Do you find them comfortable over glasses?


 Yes, no complaints at all personally or from anyone else who has worn them over glasses. Its a little strange for the first few minutes but once you adjust its an enjoyable experience.


----------



## db2431

Is it normal to notice a slight flicker for a second every now and then when the projector goes from a dark scene to very light in smart eco?Doesnt happen on Eco or normal.I rarely notice it but sometimes when I'm viewing a web page on my hptc and go from dark page straight to google homepage, there's a very slight flicker for a second or so.


----------



## kreeturez

db2431 said:


> Is it normal to notice a slight flicker for a second every now and then when the projector goes from a dark scene to very light in smart eco?Doesnt happen on Eco or normal.I rarely notice it but sometimes when I'm viewing a web page on my hptc and go from dark page straight to google homepage, there's a very slight flicker for a second or so.




Yeah, it's normal. SmartEco dynamically changes the amount of power going to the lamp based on image brightness (scoring extra lamp life and perceived contrast without losing any brightness); but at the expense of occasional brightness flicker. It's sometimes noticeable in video as well (certain very-dark to very-bright scenes - just like your example).

How's the projector treating you? Worthwhile upgrade from your old one?


----------



## dreamer

db2431 said:


> Is it normal to notice a slight flicker for a second every now and then when the projector goes from a dark scene to very light in smart eco?Doesnt happen on Eco or normal.I rarely notice it but sometimes when I'm viewing a web page on my hptc and go from dark page straight to google homepage, there's a very slight flicker for a second or so.


Yes, that is what Smart-Eco does -- it changes the wattage to the lamp based on the brightness of the content.


----------



## db2431

kreeturez said:


> Yeah, it's normal. SmartEco dynamically changes the amount of power going to the lamp based on image brightness (scoring extra lamp life and perceived contrast without losing any brightness); but at the expense of occasional brightness flicker. It's sometimes noticeable in video as well (certain very-dark to very-bright scenes - just like your example).
> 
> How's the projector treating you? Worthwhile upgrade from your old one?



That's great to hear,was worried for a moment.Yes it's great, I ordered it straight after reading your reply to me saying the w1070 was twice as bright as the hd200x, and you were not wrong!went from a 120 inch screen to roughly 144inch too!thanks for your help


----------



## Crestwood1001

120 Hour Update: Not a single issue so far, no bright spots, no issues getting the entire test grid in frame, no goofy fans. Loving this thing so much. Games on the PS4 look beautiful, my Samsung BD-H6500 throws it a fantastic 2d and 3d image, I have no complaints about this thing at all!


----------



## CZ Eddie

Could someone with the W1070 and 3D using a computer PLEASE let me know what your setup is? 
I'm having the worst time with this.

1) What video card do you have?
2) What software media player are you using?
3) What video resolution are you sending to the projector?


----------



## Ftoast

CZ Eddie said:


> Could someone with the W1070 and 3D using a computer PLEASE let me know what your setup is?
> I'm having the worst time with this.
> 
> 1) What video card do you have?
> 2) What software media player are you using?
> 3) What video resolution are you sending to the projector?


1. Laptop w/ intel-integrated graphics atom-quad-core 
Desktop w/ radeon 6770
2. Windows mediaplayer
VLC mediaplayer
3. The computer resolution is set to 1080x1920 3D-compatible. The videos were mostly 720p 3D downloads from youtube. 

Most important thing was making sure the computer realized to use it as a 3D compatible monitor and not just the plain 1080x1920. It was pretty plug-n-play after the first video.


----------



## CZ Eddie

Ftoast said:


> 3. The computer resolution is set to 1080x1920 3D-compatible. The videos were mostly 720p 3D downloads from youtube.
> 
> Most important thing was making sure the computer realized to use it as a 3D compatible monitor and not just the plain 1080x1920. It was pretty plug-n-play after the first video.


Thank you for responding!!
How did you do these two things that I quoted above?
My W1070 comes up as a generic monitor driver in Device Manager. Maybe that's part of the problem? I Googled up for a W1070 but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Ftoast

CZ Eddie said:


> Thank you for responding!!
> How did you do these two things that I quoted above?
> My W1070 comes up as a generic monitor driver in Device Manager. Maybe that's part of the problem? I Googled up for a W1070 but couldn't find anything.


Just hovering the mouse over a blank space of desktop, right-click brings up that short menu with "screen resolution" as an option. Clicking on the resolution options inside that usually shows 720, 1080, 1080-3D..as long as the w1070 is the only monitor attached. 

If you're using two monitors at once, make sure the desktop is extended and NOT duplicated. And make sure you're messing with the right one and not your regular screen.

I luckily didn't have to get into the device manager.


----------



## JonnyVee

CZ Eddie said:


> Could someone with the W1070 and 3D using a computer PLEASE let me know what your setup is?
> I'm having the worst time with this.
> 
> 1) What video card do you have?
> 2) What software media player are you using?
> 3) What video resolution are you sending to the projector?


1. AMD 7870
2. 2D --> 10GB minimum up to full remux quality 1080p rips Via MPC-hc (via XBMC external player) with MadVR and SVP
2b. 3D --> Full 3D BluRays running in PowerDvd.
3. 2D --> 1080p @ 50 Hz (less RBE) and full RGB
3b. 3D --> 1080p @ 24 and frame packing


----------



## CZ Eddie

Ftoast said:


> Just hovering the mouse over a blank space of desktop, right-click brings up that short menu with "screen resolution" as an option. Clicking on the resolution options inside that usually shows 720, 1080, *1080-3D*..as long as the w1070 is the only monitor attached.
> 
> If you're using two monitors at once, make sure the desktop is extended and NOT duplicated. And make sure you're messing with the right one and not your regular screen.


This was perfect. Exactly what I needed to fix things. THANKS!
I did an OS re-install.
Went with Win10 though.
And only the projector connected during the install.
Right away, the projector came up as "generic". 
But some time after installing the latest nVidia driver, the projector started to show up as "BenQ Projector" and I found a new option to enable 3D on supported displays. 
Used PowerDVD14 and got 3D working great!

Once I connected my desktop monitor and set things to duplicate on both screens, I lost the 3D capability.
So I did as you suggested and set it to "extend desktop" and that worked.
And the extend desktop seems to work a lot nicer on Win10 than it did back in XP when I last tried it.


----------



## dreamer

CZ Eddie said:


> This was perfect. Exactly what I needed to fix things. THANKS!
> I did an OS re-install.
> Went with Win10 though.
> And only the projector connected during the install.
> Right away, the projector came up as "generic".
> But some time after installing the latest nVidia driver, the projector started to show up as "BenQ Projector" and I found a new option to enable 3D on supported displays.
> Used PowerDVD14 and got 3D working great!
> 
> Once I connected my desktop monitor and set things to duplicate on both screens, I lost the 3D capability.
> So I did as you suggested and set it to "extend desktop" and that worked.
> And the extend desktop seems to work a lot nicer on Win10 than it did back in XP when I last tried it.


Off Topic, but is PowerDVD14 playing blurays for you without issues for sound and menu access for special features ? Also, does it have cropping and scaling aspect ratios that are better than the W1070's "Letterbox" vertical stretch ? 

Looking at the HTPC forums I got the impression that playing blurays was more problematic than using an HTPC for DVDs ever was.


----------



## dreamer

*Some pleasant surprises ...*

So ... I finally have my W1070 set up. I used settings posted here and then using the Disney WOW disc I tweaked the Conrast a bit. 

It is actually sitting 2' from me on the couch next to me temporarily. The pleasant surprises are that I can't hear the fan in Smart Eco mode and I haven't noticed image flicker when going from dark to bright scenes. I am a bit surprised that in an indoor scene changing lamp power from Smart Eco to Normal makes no difference, as though even an indoor scene is bright enough to keep it in highest wattage. 

Sharpness seems focused across the screen and brightness seems uniform with no stuck pixels or blotches. So far , so good.

It is filling my 122" Vutec matte white screen and I'm watching The Fifth Element.

Black levels will require masking for 2.40:1 content, but with that done, I don't know that I would be able to complain vs my JVC RS1. I can't compare them at the moment, as my JVC died the other night and a known-working lamp didn't help. That is what prompted me to pull the trigger on the W1070, since this is my only TV. 

So the RS1 may never be available for the direct comparison I wanted to do; but there is a chance it is just a failed fan rather than a circuit board, and if that is all it is, then I'll have the dual projector setup I want.


----------



## dreamer

One small problem. My HK AVR247 doesn't pass 1080P/24 from my Samsung BD player to the W1070 -- it shows up on the W1070 info page as 1080i/60. 

Connecting the 25' HDMI cable directly to the W1070, 1080P/24 syncs up fine, so it is the 247 that claims it is simply doing HDMI passthru that is the problem. The 247 was reported to have problems with 1080P but only with dropouts and sparklies noise when hot, not failing to pass the 1080P signal at all.

Unfortunately, the Samsung BD player has no coaxial or TOSLINK audio out, only HDMI. So it looks like I'll be needing a 4x2 HDMI switch -- one output to carry the video to the W1070 and the other to carry 7.1 over HDMI to the 247.

Anybody have a recommendation for a good HDMI switch with remote ? In the meantime, I am limited to 1080i.


----------



## db2431

I seem to have developed fan rattle less than 50 hours in, is this grounds for a return or is it seen on all units?


----------



## Ftoast

db2431 said:


> I seem to have developed fan rattle less than 50 hours in, is this grounds for a return or is it seen on all units?


That few hours in rattling seemed to be a problem for an entire production run of 1070's not too long ago. Get it exchanged if it's at all bothersome. There's a very good chance the replacement will be better behaved. 
If at all possible, get it replaced with new instead of refurb..not that you may have a choice, but it's worth arguing for if you are able.


----------



## CZ Eddie

dreamer said:


> Off Topic, but is PowerDVD14 playing blurays for you without issues for sound and menu access for special features ? Also, does it have cropping and scaling aspect ratios that are better than the W1070's "Letterbox" vertical stretch ?
> 
> Looking at the HTPC forums I got the impression that playing blurays was more problematic than using an HTPC for DVDs ever was.


If you give me some specific tests to do and tell me how to do them, then I can check.
I only played the BluRay long enough to verify 3D is working.
Haven't watched any full length movies yet.
I may not be much help with the audio though.
I'm strictly two channel. So surround modes can't be tested.


----------



## grubadub

Watched my 1st 3d movie Friday night. Very cool. I'm digging it!


----------



## Lucas155

For anyone on the fence about this projector, you can get it for $656 from Newegg using coupon code EMCWWWG44. Coupon only works until 11/19 (3 days). I just bought it. This will be my first home projector. Pretty damn excited. I'll do my best to search, but be prepared for noob questions. =P


----------



## dreamer

Lucas155 said:


> For anyone on the fence about this projector, you can get it for $656 from Newegg using coupon code EMCWWWG44. Coupon only works until 11/19 (3 days). I just bought it. This will be my first home projector. Pretty damn excited. I'll do my best to search, but be prepared for noob questions. =P


I knew it would go on sales right after I bought it !

I chatted with Amazon and they don't match Newegg prices for anything except TVs and cellphones. Still, the Amazon price has dropped to $699 so they gave me a $29 credit since I bought less than 7 days ago for $728.

I tried to talk them into lowering their own price to match the Newegg price with the 10% coupon before issuing the credit, but no go. Still, if some others let them know about the Newegg deal, they might lower their price to match.


----------



## JonnyVee

dreamer said:


> One small problem. My HK AVR247 doesn't pass 1080P/24 from my Samsung BD player to the W1070 -- it shows up on the W1070 info page as 1080i/60.
> 
> Connecting the 25' HDMI cable directly to the W1070, 1080P/24 syncs up fine, so it is the 247 that claims it is simply doing HDMI passthru that is the problem. The 247 was reported to have problems with 1080P but only with dropouts and sparklies noise when hot, not failing to pass the 1080P signal at all.
> 
> Unfortunately, the Samsung BD player has no coaxial or TOSLINK audio out, only HDMI. So it looks like I'll be needing a 4x2 HDMI switch -- one output to carry the video to the W1070 and the other to carry 7.1 over HDMI to the 247.
> 
> Anybody have a recommendation for a good HDMI switch with remote ? In the meantime, I am limited to 1080i.


This one from Monoprice worked well for me as it allowed me to use the toslink connection on my receiver. 

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=101&cp_id=10110&cs_id=1011002&p_id=5557&seq=1&format=2


----------



## dolphinc

Lucas155 said:


> For anyone on the fence about this projector, you can get it for $656 from Newegg using coupon code EMCWWWG44. Coupon only works until 11/19 (3 days). I just bought it. This will be my first home projector. Pretty damn excited. I'll do my best to search, but be prepared for noob questions. =P


Nice find! You will be blown away by how awesome this projector is for that price. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## dreamer

JonnyVee said:


> This one from Monoprice worked well for me as it allowed me to use the toslink connection on my receiver.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=101&cp_id=10110&cs_id=1011002&p_id=5557&seq=1&format=2


Thanks, that looks like it might work. If I can get my second projector working again, do you know if a splitter placed on this switches HDMI output will work ?


----------



## hotjt133

JonnyVee said:


> This one from Monoprice worked well for me as it allowed me to use the toslink connection on my receiver.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=101&cp_id=10110&cs_id=1011002&p_id=5557&seq=1&format=2



I have considered this but there was a statement puts me off:
* The S/PDIF Optical (Toslink) and Digital Coax audio output formats are based on the HDMI audio output. If any of the sync devices (e.g., HDTV, Projector, etc.) connected to the output can only support stereo audio, then the S/PDIF Optical (Toslink) and Digital Coaxial outputs will be limited to PCM stereo audio.

The Benq HDMI input obviously only supports stereo audio, does it mean the switcher can only output stereo S/PDIF to amp?


----------



## dreamer

hotjt133 said:


> I have considered this but there was a statement puts me off:
> * The S/PDIF Optical (Toslink) and Digital Coax audio output formats are based on the HDMI audio output. If any of the sync devices (e.g., HDTV, Projector, etc.) connected to the output can only support stereo audio, then the S/PDIF Optical (Toslink) and Digital Coaxial outputs will be limited to PCM stereo audio.
> 
> The Benq HDMI obviously only support stereo audio, does it can only output stereo S/PDIF to amp?


That is my concern as well. But since many projectors don't have any speaker at all, if the switch functioned that way, it would be pretty much useless. It just seems unlikely. My other concern is whether the TOSLINK connection can carry the full 7.1 surround modes. Many of the descriptions of switches with optical audio out mention "up to 5.1". 

This is why I asked for recommendations from people that actually use them, because the descriptions make them sound like they won't work for 7.1 to the AVR and HDMI to projectors with no or just stereo sound.


----------



## Paulie651

I would recommend the Optoma HD25-LV over this model in my opinion.


----------



## JonnyVee

dreamer said:


> That is my concern as well. But since many projectors don't have any speaker at all, if the switch functioned that way, it would be pretty much useless. It just seems unlikely. My other concern is whether the TOSLINK connection can carry the full 7.1 surround modes. Many of the descriptions of switches with optical audio out mention "up to 5.1".
> 
> This is why I asked for recommendations from people that actually use them, because the descriptions make them sound like they won't work for 7.1 to the AVR and HDMI to projectors with no or just stereo sound.


If a DTS-HD signal, the switch will extract the DTS core for Toslink to send to receiver. My receiver shows "DTS" when I used it. Worked great when I had a Raspberry Pi running XBMC as it only had an HDMI for multi-channel audio. 

The poster above has an older receiver and won't utilize DTS-HD, just DTS.

I've also used this on the BenQ and Samsung plasma, both of which are two channel. Always outputs DTS not 2- channel PCM


----------



## voodoo2crue

Paulie651 said:


> I would recommend the Optoma HD25-LV over this model in my opinion.


I ordered an Optoma HD26 and a Benq w1070 and kept both for 3 weeks. After watching both for about 20 hours each I sent the Optoma back for a refund. Although both put out a nice sharp picture for there price, the W1070 color balance was noticeably better, especially when comparing skin tones. I've now owned 4 different PJ's, the other 3 we're Optoma's(H57,HD20,HD26) and I wouldn't give up the w1070 for any of them. And there is my 2 cents.


----------



## AV_Integrated

Paulie651 said:


> I would recommend the Optoma HD25-LV over this model in my opinion.


Why would you recommend a projector which repeatedly tests with weaker colors and more noise in the image? The color light output of the HD25-LV is also phenomenally lower than the pure white level output, making this projector potentially dimmer once calibrated. As well, it uses a 2x color wheel instead of a 4x-6x model.

So, while I understand that the HD25 is your opinion, the recommendation for the W1070 is not based as much on opinion for most, as it is based on the performance that the W1070 has delivered for people that want the greatest quality for their home theater setup on a budget.

To that end, for the second year in a row, Projector Central has named the W1070 the projector to use for home theater setups (well the barely different W1075):
http://www.projectorcentral.com/best-projector-under-1000.htm?page=BenQ-HT1075

There are few times, by the specs, that I would recommend an inferior projector. Price and placement flexibility are two considerations though, and the HD25-LV certainly isn't a bad projector and should be recommended when appropriate.


----------



## dreamer

JonnyVee said:


> If a DTS-HD signal, the switch will extract the DTS core for Toslink to send to receiver. My receiver shows "DTS" when I used it. Worked great when I had a Raspberry Pi running XBMC as it only had an HDMI for multi-channel audio.
> 
> The poster above has an older receiver and won't utilize DTS-HD, just DTS.
> 
> I've also used this on the BenQ and Samsung plasma, both of which are two channel. Always outputs DTS not 2- channel PCM


Thanks for the confirmation/clarification !

Did you use this with the Samsung Plasma and Benq W1070 at the same time ? How did you split the signal since this is a 4x1 switch ? I still have hopes of getting my JVC back as a second working projector, so I'd like to split the HDMI video output signal mirrored to both projectors while I separate the 7.1 audio to the AVR.


----------



## dreamer

Paulie651 said:


> I would recommend the Optoma HD25-LV over this model in my opinion.


That just means you are recommending based overall brightness and sacrificing good color accuracy. That's fine if your main use is sports, TV and gaming, but the 25-LV will not show as well for movies as the W1070. The W1070 handles a well-lit room just fine and dark rooms much better than the 25-LV by all reviews. The W1070 is usually a bit less expensive in the US than the 25-LV so I see no advantage in price either.


----------



## barrelbelly

dreamer said:


> *Anybody have a recommendation for a good HDMI switch with remote ? In the meantime, I am limited to 1080i.*


I have used one of these from Monoprice for 5 years the exact same configuration you are describing, without any issues. It even works with my Harmony remote. They have several different ones. So give them a look.


http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_...11002&p_id=5312&seq=1&format=2#specifications


----------



## dreamer

barrelbelly said:


> I have used one of these from Monoprice for 5 years the exact same configuration you are describing, without any issues. It even works with my Harmony remote. They have several different ones. So give them a look.
> 
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_...11002&p_id=5312&seq=1&format=2#specifications


Thanks, that is exactly what I asked for. But ... it looks like the one JohnnyVee suggested will do what I need by separating the audio into TOSLINK to the receiver. I already ordered it before your reply. I hope it works.


----------



## CZ Eddie

CZ Eddie said:


> This was perfect. Exactly what I needed to fix things. THANKS!
> I did an OS re-install.
> Went with Win10 though.
> And only the projector connected during the install.
> Right away, the projector came up as "generic".
> But some time after installing the latest nVidia driver, the projector started to show up as "BenQ Projector" and I found a new option to enable 3D on supported displays.
> Used PowerDVD14 and got 3D working great!
> 
> Once I connected my desktop monitor and set things to duplicate on both screens, I lost the 3D capability.
> So I did as you suggested and set it to "extend desktop" and that worked.
> And the extend desktop seems to work a lot nicer on Win10 than it did back in XP when I last tried it.


And now for the life of me, I cannot figure out how to get the damn 3D option back again.
I freaking give up on HTPC.
Ten years ago it was _THE WAY TO GO._
Nowadays, it's for people with too much time on their hands to figure out how to get everything working together properly.

HTPC should have gotten easier with age but instead it's 100x more complicated and harder to figure out. And I'm a doggone computer guy.


----------



## JonnyVee

dreamer said:


> Thanks for the confirmation/clarification !
> 
> Did you use this with the Samsung Plasma and Benq W1070 at the same time ? How did you split the signal since this is a 4x1 switch ? I still have hopes of getting my JVC back as a second working projector, so I'd like to split the HDMI video output signal mirrored to both projectors while I separate the 7.1 audio to the AVR.


I used it on separate occasions. Not at the same time. Hope it work well for you.


----------



## JonnyVee

CZ Eddie said:


> And now for the life of me, I cannot figure out how to get the damn 3D option back again.
> I freaking give up on HTPC.
> Ten years ago it was _THE WAY TO GO._
> Nowadays, it's for people with too much time on their hands to figure out how to get everything working together properly.
> 
> HTPC should have gotten easier with age but instead it's 100x more complicated and harder to figure out. And I'm a doggone computer guy.


Do you have a receiver between the BenQ and the HTPC? On occasion, my AMD driver would show the receiver as the display and not the BenQ - when this happened PowerDVD would not recognize the receiver as 3D capable and I could not do frame-packing 3D, so it would output red/green 3D.

I haven't tried Win10, I'm on Win7. 

Having said that. The novelty of 3D has worn off for me and my family. We pretty much stick with 2D - granted I'm using a Darbee and SVP as well.


----------



## prithvi394

*Please help!*

I need advice deciding between W1070 and HT 1075.I understand that there is not much functional difference between the two models.

However I have come across couple of posts where w1070 have been plagued with dust blob /QA issues.Is it a widespread problem?Does HT 1075 have better optics?

Should I save some $$ and get Benq W1070? Please suggest!

Regards
Prithvi


----------



## Ftoast

The dust-blobs seemed to happen in somewhat of a cluster..it could've been a badly put-together batch when they were really selling heavily or it could've just been bad luck and coincidence. 

If you plan to play video-games on it, I'd strongly recommend the 1070 over the 1075 because the 1075 oddly introduced a significant amount of input-lag. There's a possibility it could be fixed with a future firmware update, but there's no guarantee and it could even be a permanent hardware issue. It doesn't affect TV/movies or slow-paced games however, so if those are more your aim it's pretty much just adding MHL, horizontal digital keystone and a slightly different throw angle (steeper I believe) and adding $200-ish onto the pricetag.

I'd stick with the w1070 while they're still available new, but I'm a cheapskate who is also angry about the w1075's added input-lag..so that might just be me.


----------



## prithvi394

Ftoast said:


> The dust-blobs seemed to happen in somewhat of a cluster..it could've been a badly put-together batch when they were really selling heavily or it could've just been bad luck and coincidence.
> 
> If you plan to play video-games on it, I'd strongly recommend the 1070 over the 1075 because the 1075 oddly introduced a significant amount of input-lag. There's a possibility it could be fixed with a future firmware update, but there's no guarantee and it could even be a permanent hardware issue. It doesn't affect TV/movies or slow-paced games however, so if those are more your aim it's pretty much just adding MHL, horizontal digital keystone and a slightly different throw angle (steeper I believe) and adding $200-ish onto the pricetag.
> 
> I'd stick with the w1070 while they're still available new, but I'm a cheapskate who is also angry about the w1075's added input-lag..so that might just be me.


Thanks for your inputs! Yeah W1070 makes lot of sense.

I would be mainly using the projector for movie/casual viewing and may never use it for gaming.I don't need MHL since my receiver has it.

Can recent Benq W1070 owners comment on Dust blob issues ? Has anyone run into it recently?

Are Yamaha Aventage receivers compatible with Benq projectors? Any HDMI issues?

Thanks
Prithvi


----------



## sodvepas

Ftoast said:


> I'd stick with the w1070 while they're still available new, but I'm a cheapskate who is also angry about the w1075's added input-lag..so that might just be me.


Ftoast, I´m just like you. Because of the added input-lag I´m still deciding between W1070 and HT1075 and yes, really angry about that input-lag. Would have already bought the new model, but I don´t think I want to take the risk. I think it would be perfect for my use with increased brightness but not with that input-lag.

I have tried to ask BenQ support about this input-lag, but nothing worth mentioning from them.


----------



## Crestwood1001

It seems that the new hardware does not suffer from prior faults. Im approching 200 hours with no focus issues, no dust issues, no issues with one side of the screen being brighter then other other.... im loving the thing. On tip I took from earlier in this thread was to save the bag the PJ comes in. I cut it in a manner that allows me to slip it over the projector, whenever I am doing anything in the theater room that could kick up alot of dust (cleaning, re arranging hardware, messing around in the drop ceiling). Just an extra piece of mind.


----------



## kreeturez

Crestwood1001 said:


> On tip I took from earlier in this thread was to save the bag the PJ comes in. I cut it in a manner that allows me to slip it over the projector, whenever I am doing anything in the theater room that could kick up alot of dust (cleaning, re arranging hardware, messing around in the drop ceiling). Just an extra piece of mind.





kreeturez said:


> 



For sure. I don't do anything that kicks up dust without it: since dust flying around and landing in the wrong place could technically affect almost any projector.

No problems to report over the last 6 months: still runs fantastic. Great purchase.


----------



## dreamer

I just bought mine from Amazon and it has no dust blobs.


----------



## jb99p

I have had mine for five months now and no issues with dust blobs. I agreewith Crestwood that the new hardware does not suffer from prior faults.


----------



## Crestwood1001

Seriously guys, if your thinking about getting it and you have a completely light controlled room its a no brainer! Great (not perfect) video quality, but for the price your paying for such a large high quality picture the black levels are something that most of us can ignore. This thing is just awesome.


----------



## Livin

Question on mounting... 

Running a 110" screen with the W1070 on a table. I'm going to mount to the ceiling tomorrow... what distance do you recommend I mount it at?

Benq's site says 9'2" distance but Projector Central's calc shows 10'4" being center of the throw range?

Also, Benq's site shows the mount to be 3" above the screen - is this correct?

thank you for the help!


----------



## dreamer

Livin said:


> Question on mounting...
> 
> Running a 110" screen with the W1070 on a table. I'm going to mount to the ceiling tomorrow... what distance do you recommend I mount it at?
> 
> Benq's site says 9'2" distance but Projector Central's calc shows 10'4" being center of the throw range?
> 
> Also, Benq's site shows the mount to be 3" above the screen - is this correct?
> 
> thank you for the help!


Go with 10'4. And the 3" figure is from the center of the lens, not the mount, to the top edge of the screen.


----------



## acras13

dreamer said:


> Go with 10'4. And the 3" figure is from the center of the lens, not the mount, to the top edge of the screen.


Mine is 4" from center of lens to top of image whith lens shift full up. I have around 6.75" or so of lens shift to get the picture lower. My PJ is 10'6" from the screen.
As one of the other members explained to me , a lot of the measurements are general , and production variables will come into play.


----------



## bluer101

acras13 said:


> Mine is 4" from center of lens to top of image whith lens shift full up. I have around 6.75" or so of lens shift to get the picture lower. My PJ is 10'6" from the screen.
> As one of the other members explained to me , a lot of the measurements are general , and production variables will come into play.


This is very true. My replacement pj should have allowed me to simply put back right where the first one was. Then adjust focus zoom etc. 

But the manual lens shift was off more than my first pj. I used the lens shift to get my pj as high as I could.


----------



## Soumynon

Dont know if I should post here, but I need see if someone can guide me with 3D and computer players with W1070 because I'm a bit lost. I have a Medion Akoya laptop with an nVidia 650M, and the problem is that 3D options are disabled on nVidia panel, after much searching seems that is because of the Optimus technology, which completely disables it.

However, the other day I played a BlueRay 3D image with TotalMedia 6 and the projector automatically changed to 3D 'frame-packed' mode. Although I have now tried again to play the same image and no longer changes, the movie is visualized in anaglyph mode.

I've tried other players, such as PowerDVD14, but when I play the film, the projector does not change automatically, and if I press 3D mode button, the projector does change but I think the only thing I am doing is converting from 2D to 3D by the program itself.

Would appreciate thoughts from anyone who has had similar experiences. Should I buy a Blu-Ray player and forget the computer, due to apparently not have 3D options?

Thank you.


----------



## Crestwood1001

Soumynon said:


> Dont know if I should post here, but I need see if someone can guide me with 3D and computer players with W1070 because I'm a bit lost. I have a Medion Akoya laptop with an nVidia 650M, and the problem is that 3D options are disabled on nVidia panel, after much searching seems that is because of the Optimus technology, which completely disables it.
> 
> However, the other day I played a BlueRay 3D image with TotalMedia 6 and the projector automatically changed to 3D 'frame-packed' mode. Although I have now tried again to play the same image and no longer changes, the movie is visualized in anaglyph mode.
> 
> I've tried other players, such as PowerDVD14, but when I play the film, the projector does not change automatically, and if I press 3D mode button, the projector does change but I think the only thing I am doing is converting from 2D to 3D by the program itself.
> 
> Would appreciate thoughts from anyone who has had similar experiences. Should I buy a Blu-Ray player and forget the computer, due to apparently not have 3D options?
> 
> Thank you.


 3D blu ray players are so cheap anymore your better off going that route, then you wont have to play with everything and use a computer to watch it. Just pop the disk in and you have a remote instead of all that messing around with settings. IMHO


----------



## PGTweed

Soumynon said:


> Dont know if I should post here, but I need see if someone can guide me with 3D and computer players with W1070 because I'm a bit lost. I have a Medion Akoya laptop with an nVidia 650M, and the problem is that 3D options are disabled on nVidia panel, after much searching seems that is because of the Optimus technology, which completely disables it.
> 
> However, the other day I played a BlueRay 3D image with TotalMedia 6 and the projector automatically changed to 3D 'frame-packed' mode. Although I have now tried again to play the same image and no longer changes, the movie is visualized in anaglyph mode.
> 
> I've tried other players, such as PowerDVD14, but when I play the film, the projector does not change automatically, and if I press 3D mode button, the projector does change but I think the only thing I am doing is converting from 2D to 3D by the program itself.
> 
> Would appreciate thoughts from anyone who has had similar experiences. Should I buy a Blu-Ray player and forget the computer, due to apparently not have 3D options?
> 
> Thank you.


Get a 3D Blu-Ray Player. It is easier than the hassle of using the PC software.


----------



## bluer101

PGTweed said:


> Get a 3D Blu-Ray Player. It is easier than the hassle of using the PC software.


X2.


----------



## db2431

I seem to have developed one side of the screen being brighter than the other within first 100 hours, which wasn't there when I first tested, it's very slight but there, most visible on the plain white google screen, black screens and web pages with the same colour running across.When I say slight, nobody would notice if I didn't tell them but it's there.The projector came with 1.08 firmware and the illuminated remote so not sure if it is a new batch or not.Thoughts?Is it there on most models but as most don't run htpc with static same colour webpages they don't notice?Grounds for a send back?The front fan rattled a little at first but now that seems to have stopped.Not sure what to do.


----------



## dreamer

dreamer said:


> Thanks, that is exactly what I asked for. But ... it looks like the one JohnnyVee suggested will do what I need by separating the audio into TOSLINK to the receiver. I already ordered it before your reply. I hope it works.


Well, I have the Monoprice switch splitting out the audio and switching the HDMI from my DirecTV and BD player to the W1070. The audio seems fine and the W1070 doesn't spend more than a few seconds now detecting the change from one source to another. When my HK AVR 247 was switching the HDMI, it could take several minutes for the W1070 to sync with a source change. 

After watching BD, DVD, and DirecTV for a week now I have to say I am very impressed with the W1070. I was worried about the lens quality, but it is actually sharper than my $5K JVC RS1. And the increase in brightness is well worth the slightly greyer "black bars" compared to the JVC.


----------



## Ftoast

db2431 said:


> I seem to have developed one side of the screen being brighter than the other within first 100 hours, which wasn't there when I first tested, it's very slight but there, most visible on the plain white google screen, black screens and web pages with the same colour running across.When I say slight, nobody would notice if I didn't tell them but it's there.The projector came with 1.08 firmware and the illuminated remote so not sure if it is a new batch or not.Thoughts?Is it there on most models but as most don't run htpc with static same colour webpages they don't notice?Grounds for a send back?The front fan rattled a little at first but now that seems to have stopped.Not sure what to do.


If you sit to one side (off-center) using a grey or high-gain screen that'll make the side you're closer to a bit brighter than the opposite side..I'm guessing this isn't your case?

Otherwise no, the level of uniformity should be good enough that you won't really see it even looking at a solid screen..and it should be brighter near the center in a normal case. I'd exchange it.


----------



## fredfish

Can someone tell me how long the power chord on this projector is? 6' is not going to be long enough for my install location.


----------



## robl45

I watch 3d HSBS and HOU all the time, I got 3d working through power DVD once but it was a hassle. If I was watching blueray 3d, I would just get a bluray player honestly.



Soumynon said:


> Dont know if I should post here, but I need see if someone can guide me with 3D and computer players with W1070 because I'm a bit lost. I have a Medion Akoya laptop with an nVidia 650M, and the problem is that 3D options are disabled on nVidia panel, after much searching seems that is because of the Optimus technology, which completely disables it.
> 
> However, the other day I played a BlueRay 3D image with TotalMedia 6 and the projector automatically changed to 3D 'frame-packed' mode. Although I have now tried again to play the same image and no longer changes, the movie is visualized in anaglyph mode.
> 
> I've tried other players, such as PowerDVD14, but when I play the film, the projector does not change automatically, and if I press 3D mode button, the projector does change but I think the only thing I am doing is converting from 2D to 3D by the program itself.
> 
> Would appreciate thoughts from anyone who has had similar experiences. Should I buy a Blu-Ray player and forget the computer, due to apparently not have 3D options?
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## robl45

prithvi394 said:


> Thanks for your inputs! Yeah W1070 makes lot of sense.
> 
> I would be mainly using the projector for movie/casual viewing and may never use it for gaming.I don't need MHL since my receiver has it.
> 
> Can recent Benq W1070 owners comment on Dust blob issues ? Has anyone run into it recently?
> 
> Are Yamaha Aventage receivers compatible with Benq projectors? Any HDMI issues?
> 
> Thanks
> Prithvi


One thing to think about is the HT1075 has USB power so you can go wireless without needing an AC adapter for the receiver. Given the difference in price of 100 bucks, thats worth it to me if I ever go wireless.


----------



## chmcke01

*Not even*



fredfish said:


> Can someone tell me how long the power chord on this projector is? 6' is not going to be long enough for my install location.


I could be wrong, but I don't even believe my power cord was 6'...I think it was more like 5'.

It is just a standard computer power cable, so you can buy longer cables. For instance, the link below is for a 10' cable that is only about $5 shipped if you have Prime, and you can get as long as 25' for about $7.

http://www.amazon.com/C2G-Cables-03134-Universal-IEC320C13/dp/B00005113L/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## Ftoast

robl45 said:


> One thing to think about is the HT1075 has USB power so you can go wireless without needing an AC adapter for the receiver. Given the difference in price of 100 bucks, thats worth it to me if I ever go wireless.


The w1070 also has a powered USB.


----------



## kreeturez

Ftoast said:


> The w1070 also has a powered USB.



It doesn't... The USB service port is 'slave' (rather than host) and thus doesn't provide power. 

That said, if you're already running power to the projector from an outlet, powering a device plugged into it shouldn't be much hassle.


----------



## robl45

kreeturez said:


> It doesn't... The USB service port is 'slave' (rather than host) and thus doesn't provide power.
> 
> That said, if you're already running power to the projector from an outlet, powering a device plugged into it shouldn't be much hassle.


When you have to run it through walls, its more of a hassle. Honestly, for the 100 dollar difference between these things, its not worth it to me to have to have a separate power source wired.


----------



## kreeturez

robl45 said:


> When you have to run it through walls, its more of a hassle. Honestly, for the 100 dollar difference between these things, its not worth it to me to have to have a separate power source wired.



If I were buying now, I might just get the 1075 as well. But if laying wiring, ideally you want a plug point near the projector for future-proofing. Alternatively it's easy to run a plug-point extension to the mount and power the projector off that using a short power cord (the projector power cable is the same thickness as a regular extension cable; so this is no less convenient to do). 
This way you're covered no matter what needs to be powered there in future (not all Wireless-HDMI solutions can run off powered USB, for instance).


----------



## chmcke01

*My setup*

Finally got my projector setup ceiling mounted and just projecting straight onto a light tan wall. Looks pretty good to me. This is taken a little from the side so that is why it looks skewed. I will post pics with the lights on later tonight if I remember.


----------



## fredfish

chmcke01 said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't even believe my power cord was 6'...I think it was more like 5'...http://www.amazon.com/C2G-Cables-03134-Universal-IEC320C13/dp/B00005113L/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


Thanks. 5' would be way too short.

I didn't even think about the power chord until I saw it mentioned in another thread. I may be able to find something at work and if not, there is a local store that carries that sort of stuff cheap.


----------



## yekezei

Hi everyone!

I bought a w1070 about a week ago and it functioned just fine the first few days.

All of a sudden, since yesterday, the projector shuts off after 5 minutes. The power light is solid red and the temp light is solid green.

When I attempt to boot up the projector right away, the fans start blowing again and the lamp light starts flashing red for about 2 to 3 minutes, then the projector boots up again automatically. 
When I just wait 10 minutes before booting it up again I don't get the red lamp flashing light, it just boots straight up, only to shut down again after 5 minutes.

I've looked at the fans and they seem to be spinning (I could only see 3 fans, im not sure how many there are). I also tried high altitude mode but that doesn't seem to work either. The projector is in a cool room with lots of space to breathe.

Anyone know what this could be? Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## voodoo2crue

yekezei said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I bought a w1070 about a week ago and it functioned just fine the first few days.
> 
> All of a sudden, since yesterday, the projector shuts off after 5 minutes. The power light is solid red and the temp light is solid green.
> 
> When I attempt to boot up the projector right away, the fans start blowing again and the lamp light starts flashing red for about 2 to 3 minutes, then the projector boots up again automatically.
> When I just wait 10 minutes before booting it up again I don't get the red lamp flashing light, it just boots straight up, only to shut down again after 5 minutes.
> 
> I've looked at the fans and they seem to be spinning (I could only see 3 fans, im not sure how many there are). I also tried high altitude mode but that doesn't seem to work either. The projector is in a cool room with lots of space to breathe.
> 
> Anyone know what this could be? Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!


See the link page 52. Was it new? Do you have a warranty,I'd contact the seller and demand to repair or replace.
http://www.projectorcentral.com/pdf/projector_manual_7265.pdf


----------



## kreeturez

yekezei said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I bought a w1070 about a week ago and it functioned just fine the first few days.
> 
> All of a sudden, since yesterday, the projector shuts off after 5 minutes. The power light is solid red and the temp light is solid green.


That light combination definitely indicates a non-working fan. There're 4 fans in total (there's one internally that's not visible - so that one may not be functioning). Alternatively one of the others is spinning but not reaching full speed. 

Swap it out - return to sender!


----------



## AV_Integrated

fredfish said:


> Thanks. 5' would be way too short.
> 
> I didn't even think about the power chord until I saw it mentioned in another thread. I may be able to find something at work and if not, there is a local store that carries that sort of stuff cheap.


You can't run a power cord behind your walls. It's a fire hazard and not to electrical code. You can run power extensions using Romex which are to code, or have a proper outlet installed, or surface run power. But, if you are looking at running power behind walls, then do yourself a favor and run a HDMI cable (or two) as well as a couple of cat-5e/6 cables. At the end of the day, properly wiring your projector up makes a ton of sense to do right the first time.

Once you have a power outlet near your projector, you can power anything you want to.


----------



## fredfish

AV_Integrated said:


> You can't run a power cord behind your walls...


I can't run anything behind my walls. It's an apartment 

I'll need to run a surface raceway down to an existing outlet (about 7') to hide the cable as best as I can.

That leads me to another question. Can I run the power and HDMI cables next to each other for that run down the wall, or do I need some physical separation between the two to avoid signal interference?


----------



## tigerfan33

Just got this for the bedroom.
I have Sony hw50es for main projector using HP screen.
1070 is setup using 1.3 gain screen. Very bright OTB.
Using Cinema, warm, gamma 2.2.
I'm impressed thus far.
Slight brightness uniformity issue but that's due to my short throw. No biggie.
Can't compare (not suppose to) the Sony in blacks. Motion maybe a little better on Sony too. 
I paid $515 for the 1070 used on Amazon. This will be used primarily for hdtv and Roku. Very pleasantly surprised how good the pic.
My firmware is 108. Is this current.


----------



## macshome

I got mine earlier this year and have been very happy with it.

1.08 is the current FW.


----------



## macshome

When I ran my power (code spec wire and installed an outlet) and lines (HDMI, Composite, Trigger) for my ceiling mount 1070 I also left a string in there that follows the run. That way if I ever need to pull something else I can just tie it to the string, pull the new run, and not need to mess about with my glow rod in a dark ceiling space.


----------



## AV_Integrated

fredfish said:


> I can't run anything behind my walls. It's an apartment
> 
> I'll need to run a surface raceway down to an existing outlet (about 7') to hide the cable as best as I can.
> 
> That leads me to another question. Can I run the power and HDMI cables next to each other for that run down the wall, or do I need some physical separation between the two to avoid signal interference?


HDMI, as a all digital signal, tends to not have any issues with electrical interference the way analog cabling used to. I would run hard power and HDMI side by side. Look into the Redmere slim cables to cover the distance and give you reliable thin cables to keep things tidy.

If surface running cabling, you can always just get an extension cord the right color, and perhaps a bit lower weight, for your application instead of looking for a long power cable.


----------



## Anthony Sparrow

Has anyone seen a direct comparison with the W1080ST. I'm thinking that is what I'll get to allow for stand up (wii, Kinect) gaming in the room without always shadowing the screen.


----------



## dreamer

*W1070 cih 2.40:1*

So ... tonight I dug out the wedge prisms I bought 7 years ago from a group in France that had a limited run made. I bought them, but then never did anything with them because I had no good way to do vertical scaling with my JVC RS1 projector.

Of course, the W1070 "Letterbox" mode of "Aspect" ratio control does the vertical stretch needed to use an anamorphic lens. I could have sworn someone said the short throw of the W1070 and its recessed lens would make use of an anamorphic lens unworkable. I am happy to report THIS IS NOT TRUE. It may not work with the "trophy" prisms because the size and shape of those is different, but these French prisms work fine with the W1070. 

I simply placed the prisms at angles in front of the lens and it worked like a charm. It took me all of 2 minutes to find the correct angles. Of course, it all needs to be setup inside a black velvet lined box to contain the reflections, but that should be a piece of cake. And of course a sled to move it away when watching 16:9 content. But simpler than the moveable mount I was planning on needing to use the "zoom method" for constant image height on 2.40:1 screen.

I was concerned about the chromatic aberrations of a simple two prism A-lens, and they are pretty bad on the test pattern, but unobjectionable when watching a movie. There is about an inch of bow across the top (what would be the bottom when ceiling mounted), so I can see why people go for a curved screen to counter this. 

Here is a shot of the prisms setup in front of the projector and some shots from X-Men Days of Future Past using the full 1080 pixel height of the W1070.


----------



## fredfish

AV_Integrated said:


> HDMI, as a all digital signal, tends to not have any issues with electrical interference the way analog cabling used to. I would run hard power and HDMI side by side. Look into the Redmere slim cables to cover the distance and give you reliable thin cables to keep things tidy.
> 
> If surface running cabling, you can always just get an extension cord the right color, and perhaps a bit lower weight, for your application instead of looking for a long power cable.


Thanks. It simplifies things if I can run both cables in one raceway. The Redmere cable is already on its way from Monoprice and I located a store locally that carries longer power cable. I try to avoid extension chords whenever possible.

My projector is on its way too, so its almost showtime.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

dreamer said:


> Here is a shot of the prisms setup in front of the projector and some shots from X-Men Days of Future Past using the full 1080 pixel height of the W1070.


Could you do a sample video of before and after?


----------



## dreamer

Daniel Chaves said:


> Could you do a sample video of before and after?


I don't have anything to shoot video with, sorry.


----------



## bluer101

fredfish said:


> Thanks. It simplifies things if I can run both cables in one raceway. The Redmere cable is already on its way from Monoprice and I located a store locally that carries longer power cable. I try to avoid extension chords whenever possible.
> 
> My projector is on its way too, so its almost showtime.


When I used to rent I ran wires in those plastic raceways. I used the corner ones that helped hide it if you have a corner. The other thing to do is hide the raceway behind a plant or pictures, get creative. Also they are double sided tape but I did not use the tape as it damages the walls when removed. Instead I used coarse drywall screws after pre drilling the plastic raceway. Then when you need to remove just unscrew and fill the small holes. 

I can take a picture of what I'm using now because the front screen wall where my equipment is concrete behind it. So I ran a plastic chase up the wall and installed a outlet there to feed my screen then on to the projector. Also I did this because my electric screen and projector are plugged into a battery backup.


----------



## jimmueller

Looking to pickup a W1070 within a few weeks. Would there be a consensus on the recommended DLP-linked 3D glasses or Hoya filter for use with the unit? I've seen recommendations for the Hoya 72mm NDX2, but haven't been able to find that specific model.


----------



## AV_Integrated

jimmueller said:


> Would there be a consensus on the recommended DLP-linked 3D glasses or Hoya filter for use with the unit? I've seen recommendations for the Hoya 72mm NDX2, but haven't been able to find that specific model.


WHAT?

DLP-Link 3D glasses are for viewing 3D movies.
The Hoya ND filter is to reduce projector brightness.

If you are asking for recommendations, then the EStar 3D glasses are recommended.
For a ND filter, any glass ND filter is fine, if you need it, but most people don't need ND filters with their projector, they just adjust the settings until it is appropriate for your room and screen.


----------



## fredfish

bluer101 said:


> When I used to rent I ran wires in those plastic raceways. I used the corner ones that helped hide it if you have a corner. The other thing to do is hide the raceway behind a plant or pictures, get creative. *Also they are double sided tape but I did not use the tape as it damages the walls when removed. Instead I used coarse drywall screws after pre drilling the plastic raceway. Then when you need to remove just unscrew and fill the small holes*...


That's exactly what I was thinking of doing to minimize damage to the wall.  

I have a painting on that wall already, so maybe I'll just make sure to run the raceway behind it. Great idea!


----------



## dreamer

AV_Integrated said:


> WHAT?
> 
> DLP-Link 3D glasses are for viewing 3D movies.
> The Hoya ND filter is to reduce projector brightness.
> 
> If you are asking for recommendations, then the EStar 3D glasses are recommended.
> For a ND filter, any glass ND filter is fine, if you need it, but most people don't need ND filters with their projector, they just adjust the settings until it is appropriate for your room and screen.


Especially with a spandex screen where gain will be less than 0.9, most likely, I don't think an ND filter is going to be needed.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

dreamer said:


> I was concerned about the chromatic aberrations of a simple two prism A-lens, and they are pretty bad on the test pattern, but unobjectionable when watching a movie.


Cool beans! Can you post screenshots side by side with / without the lens?

I will send you some HLSL shader code that I wrote a couple years ago that corrects CA electronically that you can plug in to MPC-HC as a filter if you want. You'll have to tweak the relative skew of each color to re-align your colours at the edges but with trophy prisms the simple linear per-channel gradual skew algorithm that I implemented should work (in theory).

All I ask in exchange is that you try to use your trophy prisms in VC (vertical compression) mode and tell me if it works with the w1070 or results in vignetting (cutting off part of the image). The way to do this is just to rotate the prisms 90 degrees around the axis of the light path, and then 180 degrees around (front to back, so, around the vertical axis).

You can also correct bowing or barrelling electronically I believe in the menu settings for the w1070, or we can look into adding that to the shader I wrote so you get both features working at once and hopefully in higher quality. I wanted to get a trophy lens set up to toy around with it but I want to find a source of coated prisms that will actually work. Even throwing a couple hundreds bucks down the drain isn't high on my list of favorite things to do.

Let me know.


----------



## dreamer

RLBURNSIDE said:


> Cool beans! Can you post screenshots side by side with / without the lens?
> 
> I will send you some HLSL shader code that I wrote a couple years ago that corrects CA electronically that you can plug in to MPC-HC as a filter if you want. You'll have to tweak the relative skew of each color to re-align your colours at the edges but with trophy prisms the simple linear per-channel gradual skew algorithm that I implemented should work (in theory).
> 
> All I ask in exchange is that you try to use your trophy prisms in VC (vertical compression) mode and tell me if it works with the w1070 or results in vignetting (cutting off part of the image). The way to do this is just to rotate the prisms 90 degrees around the axis of the light path, and then 180 degrees around (front to back, so, around the vertical axis).
> 
> You can also correct bowing or barrelling electronically I believe in the menu settings for the w1070, or we can look into adding that to the shader I wrote so you get both features working at once and hopefully in higher quality. I wanted to get a trophy lens set up to toy around with it but I want to find a source of coated prisms that will actually work. Even throwing a couple hundreds bucks down the drain isn't high on my list of favorite things to do.
> 
> Let me know.


I appreciate the offer, but I don't use an HTPC anymore so the shader code wouldn't help.

These prisms are the ones from SurplusShed.com that Sam Khattane had special ordered way back in 2007-2008, and not the trophy wedges others have used. The reason they work with the W1070's relatively short throw is because they are 20 degree wedges rather than the 14 degree trophy wedges. This means the widest distance between prisms is only 2 1/4 inches and the W1070 image doesn't expand too much to fit through the front prism.

I do plan on building an enclosure that is as compact at possible specifically so I can flip it and rotate it to try the VC aspect. I suspect the problem will be that the larger prism will be too far away from the W1070 lens at that point because it will be angled rather than square to the lens. I've used a Panamorph VC oil-filled prism lens before and don't recall the CA being anywhere near as bad as this HE lens, so I am eager to see if VC is possible, just not hopeful. 

These prisms need to be arranged with the apex of one wedge meeting the base of the other wedge, which is easy in the HE configuration to just set up temporary like I did above, but impossible to do for VC without an enclosure holding everything in place. So I need to build the enclosure before I decide whether to use this for HE, VC, or not at all. And I need to figure this out before I decide where and how to mount the projector and where to run an AC outlet and HDMI through my ceiling. So it won't be long before I report back.


----------



## dreamer

RLBURNSIDE said:


> Cool beans! Can you post screenshots side by side with / without the lens?


OK, here are some more shots I took tonight. 

First is no lens, just zoomed out.
Second is zoomed in with no lens.
Third is using Benq Letterbox Aspect to vertically stretch it.
Fourth is with prisms in place stretching horizontally.
Fifth is picture from above of prism arrangement for horizontal expansion.
Sixth is test pattern showing CA of HE arrangement.
Seventh is Prisms arranged for vertical compression, very gingerly placed. Zoom on Benq is at 1.0
Eight is (almost) the same picture as above showing the VC effect.
Last is the CA when using VC. This is a closeup so it looks worse than the expansion CA, but it is actually less noticeable being consistent across the screen than vertical.


----------



## AllenA07

jimmueller said:


> Looking to pickup a W1070 within a few weeks. Would there be a consensus on the recommended DLP-linked 3D glasses or Hoya filter for use with the unit? I've seen recommendations for the Hoya 72mm NDX2, but haven't been able to find that specific model.


Go with the Estar glasses. I've got two pairs and have been very happy, they're light weight, comfortable, and hold their sync very well.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

dreamer said:


> OK, here are some more shots I took tonight.
> 
> First is no lens, just zoomed out.
> Second is zoomed in with no lens.
> Third is using Benq Letterbox Aspect to vertically stretch it.
> Fourth is with prisms in place stretching horizontally.
> Fifth is picture from above of prism arrangement for horizontal expansion.
> Sixth is test pattern showing CA of HE arrangement.
> Seventh is Prisms arranged for vertical compression, very gingerly placed. Zoom on Benq is at 1.0
> Eight is (almost) the same picture as above showing the VC effect.
> Last is the CA when using VC. This is a closeup so it looks worse than the expansion CA, but it is actually less noticeable being consistent across the screen than vertical.


Cool, I can definitely correct that with my shader code, even for the case where the CA is asymmetric.

Now I just need to find a source for AR coated prisms suitable for this. Surplus Shed is out of stock and most of the other links I've seen on the net are for lasers to make the beams rounder, and they all need to be custom ordered. Do you have the link to the original french prism ordering site?


----------



## Bookedup

*Can't get 3D picture*

Hello AVE'ers! I received my 1070 earlier this week, got it set up and am pleased with its picture. I bought it expressly for viewing 3D on a big screen affordably. My problem is, I can't seem to get the 3D picture to "sync". 2D works flawlessly. 3D looks "out of phase" so to speak. I am using an Oppo 105 for my 3D bluray player and it is set to play bluray 3D. My 1070 won't let me set it to "auto" but I am able to pick any of the 3 choices (frame packing, side to side or top to bottom. I tried all and tried inverting them all, no luck. I am running the 1070 directly into HDMI 1 on the Oppo. For glasses, I initially tried ones that came with my Panasonic VT50 plasma, no go. I researched this thread and ended up ordering a set of the EStar DLP Links. They are 144 Hz triple flash support (ESG601). Can any of you knowledgable members suggest any tips? Thank you in advance, I have learned a ton my coming here!

Rob


----------



## bluer101

Bookedup said:


> Hello AVE'ers! I received my 1070 earlier this week, got it set up and am pleased with its picture. I bought it expressly for viewing 3D on a big screen affordably. My problem is, I can't seem to get the 3D picture to "sync". 2D works flawlessly. 3D looks "out of phase" so to speak. I am using an Oppo 105 for my 3D bluray player and it is set to play bluray 3D. My 1070 won't let me set it to "auto" but I am able to pick any of the 3 choices (frame packing, side to side or top to bottom. I tried all and tried inverting them all, no luck. I am running the 1070 directly into HDMI 1 on the Oppo. For glasses, I initially tried ones that came with my Panasonic VT50 plasma, no go. I researched this thread and ended up ordering a set of the EStar DLP Links. They are 144 Hz triple flash support (ESG601). Can any of you knowledgable members suggest any tips? Thank you in advance, I have learned a ton my coming here!
> 
> Rob


I have my oppo 103d hooked to my w1070 and it automatically switches to 3d frame packing when a 3d bluray is played.


----------



## Bookedup

All,
Please disregard my last message. I was able to get my 3D picture. After i dowered it down and came back and fired it back up 20 minutes later, all is well. The only think i noticed (and commented upon here often is the black levels. I turned down NR and that helped a smidgen. The othe rthing was while watching Polar Express, the audio cut out about three times for a second or two. I think this has been commented on too. A HDMI hand shake problem. Is there any way of minimizing (or illiminating) these occurances? Thanks again,

Rob


----------



## dreamer

RLBURNSIDE said:


> Cool, I can definitely correct that with my shader code, even for the case where the CA is asymmetric.
> 
> Now I just need to find a source for AR coated prisms suitable for this. Surplus Shed is out of stock and most of the other links I've seen on the net are for lasers to make the beams rounder, and they all need to be custom ordered. Do you have the link to the original french prism ordering site?


There was no "site" to order from. Sam Khattane from France joined AVS, organized a group buy from SurplusShed, took people's money, was chastised by AVS for an unauthorized group by, had his account yanked, and that was it. He was a standup guy and everyone got their prisms, but without an AVS account and no way to PM him, we all thought we were screwed until the prisms actually showed up.

SurplusShed popped up for a couple of posts letting people know they could buy them directly, but I think they wanted group buys of 50 sets. Actually, they said they could make whatever size you wanted, but would need an order for 50 sets.

So you would use this with an HTPC to play blu-rays ? I thought with the Cinevia and need to upgrade software all the time to play the latest discs, that HTPC blu-ray was more expensive and more trouble than it was worth ?


----------



## Crestwood1001

dreamer said:


> There was no "site" to order from. Sam Khattane from France joined AVS, organized a group buy from SurplusShed, took people's money, was chastised by AVS for an unauthorized group by, had his account yanked, and that was it. He was a standup guy and everyone got their prisms, but without an AVS account and no way to PM him, we all thought we were screwed until the prisms actually showed up.
> 
> SurplusShed popped up for a couple of posts letting people know they could buy them directly, but I think they wanted group buys of 50 sets. Actually, they said they could make whatever size you wanted, but would need an order for 50 sets.
> 
> So you would use this with an HTPC to play blu-rays ? I thought with the Cinevia and need to upgrade software all the time to play the latest discs, that HTPC blu-ray was more expensive and more trouble than it was worth ?


Its more trouble then its worth for playing blu rays on an HTPC. I have mine in the media cabinet but I only use it for managing my storage and I normally leave Plex Home Theater running on it so when I switch to it that is what comes up. Your better off getting a good blu ray player, then can be had cheap anymore.


----------



## incus

*Both hdmi ports stopped working 😕*

I will have had my w1070 going on 2 years this Super Bowl. I've had no complaints to date, picture still wows me and my family. Unfortunately, both my hdmi ports went out. I had only one cable in hdmi 1 when I plugged in a hdmi switch and now neither work. 
My short term work around is using the component input as that still works. I called benQ and can send it in for $65 assessment that would be applied to the possible $300 over the phone estimation to replace the hdmi board, Yikes! Guess they would at least update the firmware as I'm on 1.04.
Anyone have any recommendations on alternative repair options/places that may be a little more gentle on the pocket?

Thanks in advance.
Incus


----------



## jsil

Check with your local TV repair stores some of them repair projectors.


----------



## AllenA07

Bookedup said:


> Hello AVE'ers! I received my 1070 earlier this week, got it set up and am pleased with its picture. I bought it expressly for viewing 3D on a big screen affordably. My problem is, I can't seem to get the 3D picture to "sync". 2D works flawlessly. 3D looks "out of phase" so to speak. I am using an Oppo 105 for my 3D bluray player and it is set to play bluray 3D. My 1070 won't let me set it to "auto" but I am able to pick any of the 3 choices (frame packing, side to side or top to bottom. I tried all and tried inverting them all, no luck. I am running the 1070 directly into HDMI 1 on the Oppo. For glasses, I initially tried ones that came with my Panasonic VT50 plasma, no go. I researched this thread and ended up ordering a set of the EStar DLP Links. They are 144 Hz triple flash support (ESG601). Can any of you knowledgable members suggest any tips? Thank you in advance, I have learned a ton my coming here!
> 
> Rob


The Estar glasses are great and should fix you're issue. The glasses from the TV are not going to work with the 1070.


----------



## dimaboneca

*W1070 Red LAMP Light*

Hi guys, not to hijack this awesome threat which helped me buy my W1070 back in July. My projector has less then 50 hours of use. Today I went to turn on projector and saw color distortion (to green in Cable box, to blue in BD), I decided to restart the projector and it came back with solid red LAMP light. No red light flickering, no message on the screen nothing. I decided to take the bulb out to visually check the condition, the lamp looked good to me. I let the projector cool off and assemble it back just to see exactly the same behavior. I'm kind of lost at the moment, I can't believe that such a awesome unit will have this issues so soon with no reason (the temperature and condition of the room as well as placement can't be the cause). I'm planning to contact Ben Q on Monday, to see what they have to say, I'm pretty sure the unit is still under warranty as it has been less than 5 months since I bought it. 
If anybody has any ideas or suggestions to try before I go to BQ I would really appreciate it.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## bluer101

dimaboneca said:


> Hi guys, not to hijack this awesome threat which helped me buy my W1070 back in July. My projector has less then 50 hours of use. Today I went to turn on projector and saw color distortion (to green in Cable box, to blue in BD), I decided to restart the projector and it came back with solid red LAMP light. No red light flickering, no message on the screen nothing. I decided to take the bulb out to visually check the condition, the lamp looked good to me. I let the projector cool off and assemble it back just to see exactly the same behavior. I'm kind of lost at the moment, I can't believe that such a awesome unit will have this issues so soon with no reason (the temperature and condition of the room as well as placement can't be the cause). I'm planning to contact Ben Q on Monday, to see what they have to say, I'm pretty sure the unit is still under warranty as it has been less than 5 months since I bought it.
> If anybody has any ideas or suggestions to try before I go to BQ I would really appreciate it.
> Thanks in advance!



Call Monday they have good customer service. This is from the manual for solid red lamp light. 

The lamp has been damaged. Please contact your local BenQcustomer center for purchasing a new lamp.


----------



## gohan_d1

*Ceiling Mount + Screen*

I just ordered this projector and am super exited for it! Two questions though, what is the best ceiling mount people here have been using under $50 and what is the recommended screen (120") to pair with this PJ?

Thanks!


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

dreamer said:


> There was no "site" to order from. Sam Khattane from France joined AVS, organized a group buy from SurplusShed, took people's money, was chastised by AVS for an unauthorized group by, had his account yanked, and that was it. He was a standup guy and everyone got their prisms, but without an AVS account and no way to PM him, we all thought we were screwed until the prisms actually showed up.
> 
> SurplusShed popped up for a couple of posts letting people know they could buy them directly, but I think they wanted group buys of 50 sets. Actually, they said they could make whatever size you wanted, but would need an order for 50 sets.
> 
> So you would use this with an HTPC to play blu-rays ? I thought with the Cinevia and need to upgrade software all the time to play the latest discs, that HTPC blu-ray was more expensive and more trouble than it was worth ?


Here is the shader toy I wrote a while back, so everyone can see how easy it is in principle to correct CA electronically. 

https://www.shadertoy.com/view/4s2XDd

I would definitely be into joining a group buy for another set of lenses. We could all collaborate on dialing in the CA correction shader plus whatever other geometry correction we would need. It would be fairly simple to plug in such a GLSL shader into MPC-HC, but I haven't done it yet because I don't have any lenses to test it with. I plan on using it in a VC config (vertical compression), but I want to build a sled to remove it from the light path entirely when watching 16:9 material or games.

Still, knowing that I wouldn't have to worry about light bleeding or geometry issues inherent in these lenses, without paying a few grand, would make it a fun project. Let's do it!

EDIT : I just thought about more ways to electronically compensate for other uniformity issues, including de-focus. In theory, you could apply the inverse of any image-skewing (even non-linear) effects of any lens, to the source signal, such as when the light beam finally comes out the other end, it's sharp and aligned and in focus everywhere. Will definitely have some resolution loss as a result of not being 1:1, but let's face it, as projector aficionados, 1:1 isn't as important as the final result, and I would personally rather a nice, uniform image, with dialed in colours and focus, than one that's perhaps slightly sharper at the edges but you couldn't tell, due to the other CA or geometry or focusing issues that the lens introduces. 

Think about how astronomers use gravitational lensing, or other optical properties or light and mass, to enhance the resolution of distant stars, even get info about those that are occluded from direct sight. This is the same principle, on a much smaller scale (understatement of the year!)

I created a new thread to talk about this shader, *HERE*


----------



## BB1111

Anybody using this projector daily? I usually watch TV 2-3 hours a day and slightly more on weekends with gaming and movies. I'm planning on building a dedicated media room / home theater using this unit.

How long would the bulb last if used in this manner?


----------



## dreamer

BB1111 said:


> Anybody using this projector daily? I usually watch TV 2-3 hours a day and slightly more on weekends with gaming and movies. I'm planning on building a dedicated media room / home theater using this unit.
> 
> How long would the bulb last if used in this manner?


I use mine 6+ hours daily. I've only had it for two weeks, so time will tell how long it lasts using it constantly. Theoretically, in Smart Eco mode the lamp should last 6,000+ hours, or 3 years at my 6+ hours a day.


----------



## scociu

On the edge of buying this as my first projector.
I've seen people commenting on this thread as it might be too bright for relatively small screens. Unfortunately 100" us the largest screen i can fit into the room, adding this to the fact that the walls and ceiling are white, i'm afraid i won't be able to get full benefit of the projector. Light is as controlled as possible in a living room, dark drapes and directional lighting.
Note: Attached are some specs for the screen i plan to buy. From what i read i would ideally go for a gray/silver one with gain


----------



## chmcke01

*Yep, it is our main TV*



BB1111 said:


> Anybody using this projector daily? I usually watch TV 2-3 hours a day and slightly more on weekends with gaming and movies. I'm planning on building a dedicated media room / home theater using this unit.
> 
> How long would the bulb last if used in this manner?


We have had ours since May and have between 1500 and 2000 hours on the bulb. The first week or so we just watched it a couple hours a day, then we began using it more and more. Within about 6 weeks of getting it I would say we did 95% of all TV watching on it. We used our LCD TV so little that when we moved we didn't even put a TV in the living room, just mounted the projector to the ceiling and put the TV in the bedroom.

We have not had any problems yet with ours.


----------



## oldlostcory

I have a mounting question if anyone can help me. I have a Sanyo Z4 right now and it is on a bookshelf about 10 feet from my screen projecting a 92" image. The projector is centered with the screen horizontally but it is about 3/4th the way up the projector screen. Can I put a W1070 in the same spot? I thought I read somewhere that it needs to be mounted above the actually screen. Thanks for any help, really appreciate it.


----------



## wushuliu

Have been enjoying my 1070 for a couple months so I decided to take things up a notch and use one of my diy power conditioners that I've used with Video gear for the past few years. It's the Hammond 193L/M choke plugged in the wall trick based off a well known and expensive power conditioner. Was very popular in diy circles for a while.

And for good reason. The 1070 looks AWESOME now. The blacks are sumptuous and rich, colors are saturated, greater detail. I could go on and on. I've used these chokes for a long time so I've gotten used to them, so seeing what they do with a new component like the 1070 only re-affirmed how amazing they work. Best of all it's visual so there's no mistaking. It's not subtle. It's amazing.

Unfortunately it IS DIY and although ridiculously easy to try out for oneself it does involve mains voltages which is why it hasn't taken off beyond the fringes. The chokes themselves have also doubled in price over the last few years so it's a $90 tweak not the $40 or so it used to be. Still, it beats the $1000 and up retail option.

EDIT: Just checked and Parts Express has the 193M for half price! Link added


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

dreamer said:


> I use mine 6+ hours daily. I've only had it for two weeks, so time will tell how long it lasts using it constantly. Theoretically, in Smart Eco mode the lamp should last 6,000+ hours, or 3 years at my 6+ hours a day.


I bought mine a couple years back and used it every day as my primary monitor and although it's getting dim now (need to replace the bulb), I'll probably stick to this projector for another two years until BenQ has a decent / affordable 4K replacement.

In other news, I'm joining the anamorphic club this week  My new lens cost almost as much as my projector!


----------



## Livin

*Would love to see measured proof*



wushuliu said:


> Have been enjoying my 1070 for a couple months so I decided to take things up a notch and use one of my diy power conditioners that I've used with Video gear for the past few years. It's the Hammond 193L/M choke plugged in the wall trick based off a well known and expensive power conditioner. Was very popular in diy circles for a while.
> 
> And for good reason. The 1070 looks AWESOME now. The blacks are sumptuous and rich, colors are saturated, greater detail. I could go on and on. I've used these chokes for a long time so I've gotten used to them, so seeing what they do with a new component like the 1070 only re-affirmed how amazing they work. Best of all it's visual so there's no mistaking. It's not subtle. It's amazing.
> 
> Unfortunately it IS DIY and although ridiculously easy to try out for oneself it does involve mains voltages which is why it hasn't taken off beyond the fringes. The chokes themselves have also doubled in price over the last few years so it's a $90 tweak not the $40 or so it used to be. Still, it beats the $1000 and up retail option.
> 
> EDIT: Just checked and Parts Express has the 193M for half price! Link added


To say I'm skeptical of this is a understatement. I suspect the placebo affect in action here.

My background (electrical and other engineering) leads me to question how this would make any detectible, or maybe even measurable, difference.

If I took a massive leap... if you have VERY noisy power this might clean it up and the bulb might, maybe, perform a tad better - brighter and different color output - but this would be very slight and not likely noticeable by anything but electronic test equipment.

Since the DLP is a mirror chip with a spinning color wheel, there will be no possible way the electricity could affect color, contrast, etc.

Nor could the power affect the post processing circuitry which could/does change the colors, contrast, etc


----------



## kikkoman

FYI, the W1070 is on sale at B&H Photo and Amazon for $639 today, so I just pulled the trigger on it. Now more researching and asking questions on my room setup 

Also, has anyone had issues with a long hdmi cable, like 25-50' going to the projector? I think I read if you get power spikes from a lightning storm, it could cause issues with the hdmi board.


----------



## Nexgen76

Just pulled the trigger on my w1070.....What kinda of HDMI cable i need if its going to be 18-20ft back from viewing distance...Thxs


----------



## wushuliu

Livin said:


> To say I'm skeptical of this is a understatement. I suspect the placebo affect in action here.
> 
> My background (electrical and other engineering) leads me to question how this would make any detectible, or maybe even measurable, difference.
> 
> If I took a massive leap... if you have VERY noisy power this might clean it up and the bulb might, maybe, perform a tad better - brighter and different color output - but this would be very slight and not likely noticeable by anything but electronic test equipment.
> 
> Since the DLP is a mirror chip with a spinning color wheel, there will be no possible way the electricity could affect color, contrast, etc.
> 
> Nor could the power affect the post processing circuitry which could/does change the colors, contrast, etc


Not placebo. But I've done my legwork over the years regarding the choke. Feel free to do yours.


----------



## DaytonBuckeye

I'm almost ready to order this from Amazon. It's currently $639 plus free shipping. Is the 2 or 3 year warranty through Amazon worth it? $18 for 2 year and $53 for 3 year. Here are the details...

2 year:


2-year coverage from date of purchase: electrical & mechanical failures
Fixed or receive full replacement cost in 5 days or less - guaranteed
Free 2-way shipping for repairs
100% parts and labor covered with no deductibles
Fully transferable with gifts. Cancel anytime, full refund in first 30 days.
3 year:


3-year coverage from date of purchase: electrical & mechanical failures
Fixed or receive full replacement cost in 5 days or less - guaranteed
Free 2-way shipping for repairs
100% parts and labor covered with no deductibles
Fully transferable with gifts. Cancel anytime, full refund in first 30 days.
Thanks


----------



## DaytonBuckeye

Well, I procrastinated too long. The Amazon price is back up to $749. ARGH!


----------



## Livin

wushuliu said:


> Not placebo. But I've done my legwork over the years regarding the choke. Feel free to do yours.


If what you did made a large, or even small, difference companies specializing in this sort of thing would be advertising it as such... there are even articles from experts stating that power conditioners definitely DO NOT make any PQ difference... they are only a precautionary measure for surge and brown outs. I base my conclusions on defensible proof points, the engineer in me requires it - if you'd like to present proof I'm sure there would be MANY people interested in them.


----------



## kikkoman

DaytonBuckeye said:


> Well, I procrastinated too long. The Amazon price is back up to $749. ARGH!


I believe the B&H Photo deal is still up but you have to use your mobile device...could be wrong...


----------



## dreamer

Livin said:


> If what you did made a large, or even small, difference companies specializing in this sort of thing would be advertising it as such... there are even articles from experts stating that power conditioners definitely DO NOT make any PQ difference... they are only a precautionary measure for surge and brown outs. I base my conclusions on defensible proof points, the engineer in me requires it - if you'd like to present proof I'm sure there would be MANY people interested in them.


It doesn't sound so farfetched to me, basically because of the motor driven color wheel. Slight fluctuations in frequency of the power would result in fluctuations of motor speed, thereby affecting color wheel speed and accuracy of color. I can see it making little or no difference to an LCD or LCoS projector, but a color wheel based single chip DLP is another story. Although using a decent UPS would seem to take care of this issue as well as protect against premature shutdown or spikes of a power outage.

Some high resolution pictures of unconditioned power vs. choked power would be welcome.


----------



## _Loman

I could use a bit of help. I know basically nothing about setting up a home theatre system. But read a bunch, this site helps a lot actually.
I got the BenQ 1075 yesterday, $800 bucks on sale. so I just dove in.

My overall plan is to use a sound bar with it. I was thinking the JBL SB400 after reading a bunch of stuff online.

However, here's where my lack of knowledge comes in and I can't seem to find anything on this online.
Do I have to use a receiver with a sound bar?
If not, will the video transmit from a ps4 or blue-ray player through the sound bar to the projector if I basically just use the sound bar like a receiver? 

If I still need a receiver for this, do I have to make sure I get one that can process 3D like the Sony STR-DH540?


Another dilemma is what to do about wiring.... it'll be a mess with the way my room layout is.
Are there wireless speakers that you can get for a good receiver?

Sorry lots of questions, but I'm 2 days into this with zero experience 
I attached the layout of my living room.
My final dilemma is whether to mount the projector to the ceiling (10 foot ceilings) or on a shelf or side mount on the pillar in the picture there.


Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Livin

Dreamer, It is very far fetched 

If you want to know why none of what either of you suggest is possible, do research on these things... 
Ac to DC conversion, regulated DC power supplies and harmonics, power smoothing, and DC motors. 
... If you understand what you find you'll quickly realize that what you thought is not possible. Or you are geniuses and should publish your PhD thesis quickly and take in the grant money ;-) 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamer

RLBURNSIDE said:


> In other news, I'm joining the anamorphic club this week  My new lens cost almost as much as my projector!


What VC lens did you buy rather than doing your own with prisms ?


----------



## Nexgen76

Nexgen76 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on my w1070.....What kinda of HDMI cable i need if its going to be 18-20ft back from viewing distance...Thxs


????? Anyone ?


----------



## jsil

You can use a high speed HDMI cable. Check out monoprice or bluejeans.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

dreamer said:


> What VC lens did you buy rather than doing your own with prisms ?


I made a good offer to a fellow AVS member who was selling a decent VC lens. We'll see what corrections I need to apply afterwards, I'm guessing at least geometry correction if not CA as well. Lots of pro lenses have CA correction but who knows? I could get lucky. I'll post pics after I get it and set it up. I hope the image quality is decent.

Suddenly, it looks like I'm going to want to replace my bulb in time for christmass 3D movies with my nieces and nephews. Plus, set up my HTPC in a custom widescreen rez and try to haxx0r all my games. I know Skyrim works in 3D + letterbox anamorphic, but I'm hoping to find a way to change the POV so I can render the game in native 16:9 and then with the lens end up with the proper final 'Scope aspect ratio on my wall. Lots of engines have FOV settings, but many of those are derived from the ratio of the x and y render target, i.e. the resolution you set the game to run at. 

I'm happy I got the HLSL code working, because I'll probably post up a method specific for VC lenses including CA and barrell distortion using the proper power functions. Or maybe try a simple crop to straighten out the edges to avoid any scaling over the entire image, if my lens does indeed correct CA. Regardless, it's gonna be a fun holiday season! 

I want to also try to hack this BenQ to use laser instead of a light bulb and and give it a passive heatsink so that it's perfectly quiet. In a perfect world, I'd try to hack the firmware to add support for 72hz input. We know for a fact that in 3D it's refreshing at 144hz, so why not do double strobing instead of triple. It's just a question of whether it's possible to hack the HDMI port to accept 72hz 2D. Then the question is, can we send letterbox data over the wire and rejig the input signal to reconstitute the anamorphic stretching, thereby increasing the input bandwidth even further. The best would be soldering in a replacement HDMI input port and enable 1080p 120hz or 144hz. 

Maybe that's a little ambitious, but hey, one can dream, can't we? There are some high end projectors that support 120hz 1080p 3D natively, it would be super sweet to get this little BenQ projector updated a bit, homebrew stylez.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Here's another thing to worry about : the last time I tried, in firmware 1.06, the anamorphic stretching setting on this projector didn't work in frame packing 24hz 3D, only in SBS and such. I hope that was fixed, otherwise I'm going to have to do all the scaling on the HTPC side. It's probably better quality scaling that way anyway, but that wouldn't work for ultra-widescreen gaming.


----------



## gohan_d1

gohan_d1 said:


> I just ordered this projector and am super exited for it! Two questions though, what is the best ceiling mount people here have been using under $50 and what is the recommended screen (120") to pair with this PJ?
> 
> Thanks!


Anyone?


----------



## Livin

Get the Dell one from eBay. 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## AV_Integrated

gohan_d1 said:


> Anyone?


All cheap mounts I have seen are just that - cheap. Mostly garbage which is similar to the next one. Almost all reviews tend to be the same drivel from people who have never owned a mount before. They lack solid connection points, the projector drifts, and it is difficult to accurately aim the projector. 

You want the best f'n deal out there right now?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chief-RPMA0...S_Projector_Mounts_Stands&hash=item3399b1ff09

There you go. For $70 delivered to your home you get a $150 mount with a free 'spare' projector that is probably broken. That's the mount to get, and that's the deal of the year to get it.

I've bought two from this seller, and the mounts were good to go.

For a screen, the Elite SableFrame is a great starting point. Fixed frame (since that IS what you want) and under $300.

If you MUST have retractable, Elite has the Spectrum Tab-Tensioned 125" model for about $400 or so, which is a great deal and a solid entry point.

None of which has to do with the W1070.


----------



## AV_Integrated

Nexgen76 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on my w1070.....What kinda of HDMI cable i need if its going to be 18-20ft back from viewing distance...Thxs


Almost any cable will work. Check www.monoprice.com or www.amazon.com and look for a HDMI cable at the length you need and read reviews.

If you are wiring it behind the walls, and wiring is a pain, then put in multiple cables with cat-6 cables as well!

If you have easy access to install/remove the HDMI cable, then just run a single cable which has decent reviews. The Monoprice Redmere cables are nice for how thin/flexible they are, but I've used Blue Rigger, and the heavy 22AWG cables from Monoprice with great results... as well as many, many, many others.


----------



## prithvi394

*Please help!*

Need help to ascertain if I have received a lemon!! Got my Benq w1070(Firmware version -1.08) delivered today however ran into couple of issues.

a)Red light (lamp) flashes for some time before projector turns on!Runs without issues soon after,Is this an issue with lamp?
b)The Lamp power option is disabled on menu!Does this take time to get enabled?
c)Fan doesn't run for 2 minutes after switching off (According to manual should run for 2 mins before solid orange light appears!).If projector is turned on again,red lights flash for sometime and then the projector turns on!

Should i get the projector replaced?

Regards
Prithvi


----------



## fredfish

My 1070 arrived yesterday and I've had a chance to play around a little onan un-prepped semigloss white wall.

Per AV_Integrated and many others, the colour out of the box is quite good.Coming from an aging rp xsrd they are a big step up. I'm quite impressed withhow the image looks with ambient light even with a very reflective whitesurface. Ambient light is a window in the back of the room wide open on anovercast day at around 3:30pm with lots of white surfaces.

I'm surprised how quiet this thing is sitting right next to me on my sub(waiting for my HDMI cable). Maybe having a PS3 has set the bar low for noise?

Setup and the OSD are simple (My Denon avr definitely set the bar low onthat ).

My first impression is a big two thumbs up! Stepping into the world of big screen projection for the price of a mid range mid size flat screen TV is just amazing!


----------



## scociu

scociu said:


> On the edge of buying this as my first projector.
> I've seen people commenting on this thread as it might be too bright for relatively small screens. Unfortunately 100" us the largest screen i can fit into the room, adding this to the fact that the walls and ceiling are white, i'm afraid i won't be able to get full benefit of the projector. Light is as controlled as possible in a living room, dark drapes and directional lighting.
> Note: Attached are some specs for the screen i plan to buy. From what i read i would ideally go for a gray/silver one with gain


----------



## prithvi394

prithvi394 said:


> Need help to ascertain if I have received a lemon!! Got my Benq w1070(Firmware version -1.08) delivered today however ran into couple of issues.
> 
> a)Red light (lamp) flashes for some time before projector turns on!Runs without issues soon after,Is this an issue with lamp?
> b)The Lamp power option is disabled on menu!Does this take time to get enabled?
> c)Fan doesn't run for 2 minutes after switching off (According to manual should run for 2 mins before solid orange light appears!).If projector is turned on again,red lights flash for sometime and then the projector turns on!
> 
> Should i get the projector replaced?
> 
> Regards
> Prithvi


Can you please help ? Should I return my projector?


----------



## kreeturez

prithvi394 said:


> Need help to ascertain if I have received a lemon!! Got my Benq w1070(Firmware version -1.08) delivered today however ran into couple of issues.
> 
> a)Red light (lamp) flashes for some time before projector turns on!Runs without issues soon after,Is this an issue with lamp?
> b)The Lamp power option is disabled on menu!Does this take time to get enabled?
> c)Fan doesn't run for 2 minutes after switching off (According to manual should run for 2 mins before solid orange light appears!).If projector is turned on again,red lights flash for sometime and then the projector turns on!
> 
> Should i get the projector replaced?
> 
> Regards
> Prithvi



a) One of the lights (is it 'power'?) flashes when the projector is switching on. This light is also red as you plug into the wall for a few seconds before going orange. 
b) The lamp needs to warm up before this menu becomes active, so this is normal
c) The fan will run for some time after powering off; how long depends on temperature and whether you have 'Quick Cooling' enabled in the menus. It's not always a full 2 minutes.


----------



## prithvi394

kreeturez said:


> a) One of the lights (is it 'power'?) flashes when the projector is switching on. This light is also red as you plug into the wall for a few seconds before going orange.
> b) The lamp needs to warm up before this menu becomes active, so this is normal
> c) The fan will run for some time after powering off; how long depends on temperature and whether you have 'Quick Cooling' enabled in the menus. It's not always a full 2 minutes.


Thanks for your inputs.

No its the lamp indicator that flashes red with power indicator off! This happens for couple of minutes before the lamp lights up!


----------



## kreeturez

prithvi394 said:


> Thanks for your inputs.
> 
> No its the lamp indicator that flashes red with power indicator off! This happens for couple of minutes before the lamp lights up!



That doesn't sound normal... it was brand new? (Not a refurb)?

Swap it out: Return to sender!


----------



## prithvi394

kreeturez said:


> That doesn't sound normal... it was brand new? (Not a refurb)?
> 
> Swap it out: Return to sender!


Yeah it's new and just a day old.Will get it swapped.Thank you!

Regards
Prithvi


----------



## wizzack

Ordered w/ B&H Monday and received Tuesday. Not a bad out of the box image in my living room on this gloomy morning. This thing runs so hot I didn't need to turn on the heat!

Plain old dark gray wall. >130"


----------



## kikkoman

wizzack said:


> Ordered w/ B&H Monday and received Tuesday. Not a bad out of the box image in my living room on this gloomy morning. This thing runs so hot I didn't need to turn on the heat!
> 
> Plain old dark gray wall. >130"


Nice. I haven't decided on a screen yet b/c so many choices and options...ughhh..but mine should come in tomorrow. Has anyone used like the muslin backdrop they use for photo shoots? I may try that at @ $25 bucks for 6x10' just to test out the size I can go with before deciding on 120" or 135". I may even try to find a big blanket to project onto. Currently the walls painted with patterns so I can't really project onto there and watch for testing.


----------



## RedLefty

incus said:


> I will have had my w1070 going on 2 years this Super Bowl. I've had no complaints to date, picture still wows me and my family. Unfortunately, both my hdmi ports went out. I had only one cable in hdmi 1 when I plugged in a hdmi switch and now neither work.
> My short term work around is using the component input as that still works. I called benQ and can send it in for $65 assessment that would be applied to the possible $300 over the phone estimation to replace the hdmi board, Yikes! Guess they would at least update the firmware as I'm on 1.04.
> Anyone have any recommendations on alternative repair options/places that may be a little more gentle on the pocket?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Incus


I just had the same issue with the HDMI inputs going out. My projector is slightly younger than yours but was also on very early firmware.

We went ahead and sent it back to BenQ yesterday for service. Will come back and post an update when the final damage is tallied.


----------



## Nexgen76

AV_Integrated said:


> Almost any cable will work. Check www.monoprice.com or www.amazon.com and look for a HDMI cable at the length you need and read reviews.
> 
> If you are wiring it behind the walls, and wiring is a pain, then put in multiple cables with cat-6 cables as well!
> 
> If you have easy access to install/remove the HDMI cable, then just run a single cable which has decent reviews. The Monoprice Redmere cables are nice for how thin/flexible they are, but I've used Blue Rigger, and the heavy 22AWG cables from Monoprice with great results... as well as many, many, many others.



Its going to be a easy access install ( hiding under the rug). So at 20ft will i need a high speed HDMI cable ?


----------



## AV_Integrated

Nexgen76 said:


> Its going to be a easy access install ( hiding under the rug). So at 20ft will i need a high speed HDMI cable ?


There are only two speeds of cable. Standard speed and high speed. Standard speed MAY carry 1080p/60hz signals, but high speed cables are supposed to always be capable of carrying 1080p/60 and should work with UHD resolutions as well.

The cost difference should be minimal, so get a high speed cable.

If you want to keep it as thin as possible, then get this:
http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10255&cs_id=1025507&p_id=9170&seq=1&format=2

Otherwise, this should work fine:
http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10240&cs_id=1024001&p_id=3990&seq=1&format=2

I have had excellent results with both types of cables.


----------



## Nexgen76

AV_Integrated said:


> There are only two speeds of cable. Standard speed and high speed. Standard speed MAY carry 1080p/60hz signals, but high speed cables are supposed to always be capable of carrying 1080p/60 and should work with UHD resolutions as well.
> 
> The cost difference should be minimal, so get a high speed cable.
> 
> If you want to keep it as thin as possible, then get this:
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10255&cs_id=1025507&p_id=9170&seq=1&format=2
> 
> Otherwise, this should work fine:
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10240&cs_id=1024001&p_id=3990&seq=1&format=2
> 
> I have had excellent results with both types of cables.


Thxs so much for your help....


----------



## chmcke01

*Bluerigger*



Nexgen76 said:


> Thxs so much for your help....


This is the one I got for my W1070 and it is working perfectly so far:

http://www.amazon.com/BlueRigger-Hi...d=1417702007&sr=8-6&keywords=blue+rigger+hdmi


----------



## dimaboneca

*update*



dimaboneca said:


> Hi guys, not to hijack this awesome threat which helped me buy my W1070 back in July. My projector has less then 50 hours of use. Today I went to turn on projector and saw color distortion (to green in Cable box, to blue in BD), I decided to restart the projector and it came back with solid red LAMP light. No red light flickering, no message on the screen nothing. I decided to take the bulb out to visually check the condition, the lamp looked good to me. I let the projector cool off and assemble it back just to see exactly the same behavior. I'm kind of lost at the moment, I can't believe that such a awesome unit will have this issues so soon with no reason (the temperature and condition of the room as well as placement can't be the cause). I'm planning to contact Ben Q on Monday, to see what they have to say, I'm pretty sure the unit is still under warranty as it has been less than 5 months since I bought it.
> If anybody has any ideas or suggestions to try before I go to BQ I would really appreciate it.
> Thanks in advance!


Thanks for reply bluer101. I called BenQ on Monday and based on my explanations (color distortion etc.) the guy told me that issue is more involved than just a bulb. He issued RMA number and I sent the projector to BenQ in CA yesterday. Now it's just a waiting game, I really hope I can get my projector back by Christmas. I had to send it by UPS ground as shipping charges are outrageous. I know it's suppose to get there on Wednesday next week  I assume 2 more weeks after that to get it back... 
Does anybody have any experience on turnaround time and what they usually do, do they try to fix or just send you replacement such as new or refurbished unit if still under warranty, or it will depend on the issue(s)?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## teookie

Hi all. I've had my W1070 for a couple months now and love it. It looks so good, my neighbor friend is actually buying one for himself after seeing mine. 

I did want to mention, in case anyone else has seen this phenomenon, that occasionally (very rarely) blue colors from the projector will kinda bleed out and become too intense. This happened most noticeably when my wife and kids were watching Once Upon a Time (I can't stand that show) and Elsa's face was glowing a little too blue. I think the producers had a blue light shining on her for effect but for some reason my W1070 was emphasizing the extra blue to the point of looking bad. The weird part is that when the shot would change to someone else, the picture would look perfect, then back to Elsa and wo, too much blue. This has happened a few other times with other sources including blu rays. I remember it happening a little bit while watching godzilla. When it happens it is only in a couple scenes and then it stops.

Any theories on this?


----------



## cholmes1

gohan_d1 said:


> Anyone?


Just saw your questions and had the same myself when I purchased mine a few weeks ago. If you have not already bought one I would recommend VisualApex.

Mount: http://www.visualapex.com/accessori...nt&chPartNumber=MV-PROJSP-FLAT&MFR=VisualApex

It is a bit cumbersome at first, but it has infinite adjustability. The only issue I ran into is that the unit does not come with the ceiling mount screws (not everyone has the same substrate for mounting i.e. drywall, wood joist, concrete, etc.) but once these were sourced it has worked great.

For your screen it all depends on what type of screen you are looking for...powered, pull down/up, or fixed frame. I also used VisualApex for this and bought a 110" fixed frame. It comes with a thick black velvet boarder to help with any light spill you may have, but with the mount above and proper calculations you should have no issues.

http://www.visualapex.com/Projector-Screens/VisualApex-Projector-Screens.asp

Good luck with your project.


----------



## LFM2

teookie said:


> Hi all. I've had my W1070 for a couple months now and love it. It looks so good, my neighbor friend is actually buying one for himself after seeing mine.
> 
> I did want to mention, in case anyone else has seen this phenomenon, that occasionally (very rarely) blue colors from the projector will kinda bleed out and become too intense. This happened most noticeably when my wife and kids were watching Once Upon a Time (I can't stand that show) and Elsa's face was glowing a little too blue. I think the producers had a blue light shining on her for effect but for some reason my W1070 was emphasizing the extra blue to the point of looking bad. The weird part is that when the shot would change to someone else, the picture would look perfect, then back to Elsa and wo, too much blue. This has happened a few other times with other sources including blu rays. I remember it happening a little bit while watching godzilla. When it happens it is only in a couple scenes and then it stops.
> 
> Any theories on this?


 I have seen those same blue flares especially on some concert videos where the performers are bathed in blue light. I was worried at first but saw at least one other poster notice the same thing. I think a combination of 2 things is responsible. They are actually there in the program material and it is caused by the lens of the cameras used to record the event. The projector does exagerate the effect especially when the bulb is new. My projector has about 500 hours on the bulb and I seldom notice this now.


----------



## Arcadia88

I've noticed dark blue text on black is difficult to see. Playing Diablo 3 I can't read the text on many items. Adjusting the gamma to 1.8 makes the blue more visible and brighter but also washes out every other color. 
I normally keep it at gamma 2.2 for what I think is best picture.
What is best setting for gamma?


----------



## hotjt133

Arcadia88 said:


> I've noticed dark blue text on black is difficult to see. Playing Diablo 3 I can't read the text on many items. Adjusting the gamma to 1.8 makes the blue more visible and brighter but also washes out every other color.
> I normally keep it at gamma 2.2 for what I think is best picture.
> What is best setting for gamma?


Try increasing blue channel gain?


----------



## kikkoman

Just received the W1070 and tested it in the bedroom. That thing is awesome! I just tested two clips but was able to play on the light blue wall and it looked good. Anyhow, I'm thinking why didn't I do this sooner 

Like others, time to research screens...ugghhhh so many choices....In the meantime I plan to just find a muslin cloth or white bed sheet or picnic blanket to use a screen to play the projector in my game room...


----------



## empirebuilder

*Need help on screen aspect ratio*

So based on all the good reviews and expert praise on the W1070 I pulled the trigger and purchased one for my dedicated theater.
Now I am stuck in "design lock" trying to figure out what screen size to use and could really use some experience and expertise advice from forum members.

I understand that the projector displays in native 16:9 and have no interest at this price point to buy an anamorphic lens. So I also understand the option is to zoom in to move the black bars off the screen. I have also found that the W1070 does not really have the zoom range to zoom between 2.35:1 to 16:9.

So...
I plan to do mostly 2.35:1 movies but will sometimes need 16:9 for TV and DVD menus and old movies. Knowing my maximum width for a screen, my dilemna is to setup for a 103" diagonal 2.35:1 screen at my max width, or go with a 110" diagonal 16:9 which has my max width but double the height so I can display 16:9 without zoom but would have to mask off for 2.35:1. I plan to use an Elite SableFrame screen.

What are most folks with dedicated theaters doing with the W1070 with no anamorphic lens to deal with the two aspect ratios? Thanks!!

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-dedicated-theater-design-construction/1671225-leisure-rules-theater-construction.html


----------



## chmcke01

*Gun games on projector*

Sorry, this doesn't directly relate to the W1070 but since this is the thread that convinced me to buy a W1070 I thought maybe someone here could help.

I was thinking about getting one of those games like Cabelas hunting for PS3 or one of the countless similar games for Wii. Since with those you are supposed to put the sensor bar on top of the TV how did you get it to work? Any particular game you would recommend for use with a projector?

I created a thread here to discuss it if anyone has done this and will let me know I would greatly appreciate it!

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/94-ho...8-shooting-game-gun-controller-projector.html


----------



## Luis Gabriel Gerena

Hi guys. 
Very excited to be getting the w1070! 
I have a 14-2" wide wall and want to go as wide as possible but my ceiling is only 7-10". I might be able to gain a few inches as it's unfinished. I was wondering how much the lens shift wi help me to move the image as high as possible. The calculators I have found don't have a way to apply the lens shift to have a better idea. 
This is a pitch black basement btw. 
Thanks


----------



## chmcke01

*A few inches*



Luis Gabriel Gerena said:


> Hi guys.
> Very excited to be getting the w1070!
> I have a 14-2" wide wall and want to go as wide as possible but my ceiling is only 7-10". I might be able to gain a few inches as it's unfinished. I was wondering how much the lens shift wi help me to move the image as high as possible. The calculators I have found don't have a way to apply the lens shift to have a better idea.
> This is a pitch black basement btw.
> Thanks


I am projecting about a 120" screen and mine only seems to move 2 maybe 3 inches with lens shift...it is important to know though that it only moves the image up when it is set on a table top, etc. If ceiling mounted, the lens shift actually moves the image down.


----------



## DaytonBuckeye

I just received my new w1070 from the awesome Amazon Cyber Monday sale. 

Should I make the projector output as small as possible and then move the projector back to get the desired picture size or mount it a little closer and use the zoom feature? (I hope this makes sense.)

Thanks


----------



## Luis Gabriel Gerena

DaytonBuckeye said:


> I just received my new w1070 from the awesome Amazon Cyber Monday sale.
> 
> Should I make the projector output as small as possible and then move the projector back to get the desired picture size or mount it a little closer and use the zoom feature? (I hope this makes sense.)
> 
> Thanks



Well if this is like in the photography world, zoom lens are normally at their best in the middle range instead of widest or longest.


----------



## dreamer

DaytonBuckeye said:


> I just received my new w1070 from the awesome Amazon Cyber Monday sale.
> 
> Should I make the projector output as small as possible and then move the projector back to get the desired picture size or mount it a little closer and use the zoom feature? (I hope this makes sense.)
> 
> Thanks


It will be slightly brighter at its closest position but slightly sharper at its furthest position. Very slight difference either way.


----------



## Nexgen76

Okay i have a setup dilemma.....I just got my Benq w1070. But here the problem the wall I'm going to project it on only going to allow me to have 110 inch screen so if i set the projector off to the side i can't get it at 10.5 inch as Projector calculator suggest.But i really don't want to ceil mount because I'm renting so i found a nice spot over my couch that i can add a shelf & mount it there( ceiling 8ft high) . So my projector in that spot can be high as 6 1/2 feet off the ground. If i move my screen forward & plus after mounting the shelf,going to leave me from lens to screen 11.83 feet. Is there any setting i can use on the projector to make this work so i don't have it setting off on the side table ? Thanks


----------



## bighvy76

The projector must be mounted 3 " above or below the border of the screen so I would say no u can't mount I t 6.5' off the floor


----------



## SeanEboy

Howdy folks! Huge DLP fan here, just upgraded to the W1070 from my Samsung DLP. Question, what's a good screen to buy, or make? I am looking to try and put something together ASAP, however if there's "the one" to buy somewhere, I'll look into it. I'm on a budget, but could also splurge for the right screen, provided it's not over $300 I'd say.

Right now, I'm projecting on the only bare wall it fits on in the house, and it's glorious.. So, yeah, I need a screen. ;c)

I appreciate any help!


----------



## Livin

Buy a screen from Amazon or build your own like I did using black out cloth. It cost be all of $30 and looks great. I'll upgrade when I remodel my media room but perfect until then

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanEboy

Livin said:


> Buy a screen from Amazon or build your own like I did using black out cloth. It cost be all of $30 and looks great. I'll upgrade when I remodel my media room but perfect until then
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk



Hey, thanks for the response man! Now, build your own, cloth, etc.. How does black cloth make for projector screen? Doesn't there need to be some white in there somewhere? ;c) EDIT: Who knew blackout cloth doesn't have to be black...

Honestly, I have (3) of these at the moment, and I was debating setting all (3) up in video surround, connected to my gaming computer... However, I don't have space large enough to project (3) 100" at the moment except at work. Anyway, I was thinking of hanging (3) sheets for temporary "just for fun" factor. But, if a screen only costs $30, perhaps I should build (3), and have some fun...?

Time to look up how to build a projector screen!


----------



## Livin

SeanEboy said:


> Hey, thanks for the response man! Now, build your own, cloth, etc.. How does black cloth make for projector screen? Doesn't there need to be some white in there somewhere? ;c) EDIT: Who knew blackout cloth doesn't have to be black...
> 
> Honestly, I have (3) of these at the moment, and I was debating setting all (3) up in video surround, connected to my gaming computer... However, I don't have space large enough to project (3) 100" at the moment except at work. Anyway, I was thinking of hanging (3) sheets for temporary "just for fun" factor. But, if a screen only costs $30, perhaps I should build (3), and have some fun...?
> 
> Time to look up how to build a projector screen!


not black cloth - black out cloth. it is white

see this site... http://www.stesoft.com/htscreen/

I suggest using more supports than this guy did. Do it like this and you will not have any bowing issues...

__________________________
| | | |
|_______|__________|_______|
| | | |
|_______|__________|_______|
| | | |
|_______|__________|_______|


----------



## dolphinc

Livin said:


> not black cloth - black out cloth. it is white
> 
> see this site... http://www.stesoft.com/htscreen/
> 
> I suggest using more supports than this guy did. Do it like this and you will not have any bowing issues...
> 
> __________________________
> | | | |
> |_______|__________|_______|
> | |  | |
> |_______|__________|_______|
> | | | |
> |_______|__________|_______|


That came out nice but for $338 I can get a fixed 135" screen shipped from Amazon. Not sure the time to build one is worth it anymore. That's just me though


----------



## zzoo

It seems that this W1070 is 2-3 years old, right ? I wonder if there's any updated version ? Or any slightly better model ?


----------



## empirebuilder

Livin said:


> Buy a screen from Amazon or build your own like I did using black out cloth. It cost be all of $30 and looks great. I'll upgrade when I remodel my media room but perfect until then
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


The Elite Sable screen, sold on Amazon, seems like a good choice for the W1070 and what I plan on using. I talked to Elite and they said for a light controlled room that the Sable will be fine. Now if you have lots of ambient light (ie. not dark room) then you want to go with the Cinegrey 5D for more contrast. Also if you plan to use the 3D features of the W0170, Cinegrey 5D according to their tech support.


----------



## jsil

Also check out Silver ticket screens on Amazon very good reviews.


----------



## rolling01

zzoo said:


> It seems that this W1070 is 2-3 years old, right ? I wonder if there's any updated version ? Or any slightly better model ?


 

Yes there is the new W1075 which is the newer replacement. There is a thread on it if you search the forum..


http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-HT1075.htm


http://www.benq.us/product/projector/HT1075


----------



## chilipad

Can anyone tell me how much of an angle can be corrected with the keystone feature? I have a step in my ceiling for the hvac vent and I would like to use a 144" screen from about 11 feet. The only way to get the picture in the center of the screen is to angle the projector.
I know this isn't ideal but I don't have alot of options. Tried the table mount between chairs but it gets too warm and noisy. Thanks.


----------



## bigcat

I'm new to projectors. Do I need to buy a screen to go along with this? Or I can project on a white wall?


----------



## Daniel Chaves

bigcat said:


> I'm new to projectors. Do I need to buy a screen to go along with this? Or I can project on a white wall?


depends on the wall, it is very very very smooth and the white wall is a flat white, then sure why not, if anything you could always try it first and after adjusting the colors and what not, if you are still not happy with the picture, at least now you have an idea of how big of a picture you want and can order a screen that will suit your needs and the room.  

I started with just projecting straight on my wall and it looked fantastic, only recently did I go the next step and attempt a special painted on screen to enhance the black levels.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

chilipad said:


> Can anyone tell me how much of an angle can be corrected with the keystone feature? I have a step in my ceiling for the hvac vent and I would like to use a 144" screen from about 11 feet. The only way to get the picture in the center of the screen is to angle the projector.
> I know this isn't ideal but I don't have alot of options. Tried the table mount between chairs but it gets too warm and noisy. Thanks.


you can do a 144" screen from 11ft away? huh I was only able to get 120" screen with a 1.0 gain to maintain brightness levels. Do you already own the screen? because keystoning is going to destroy the quality of the picture.


----------



## SeanEboy

chilipad said:


> Can anyone tell me how much of an angle can be corrected with the keystone feature? I have a step in my ceiling for the hvac vent and I would like to use a 144" screen from about 11 feet. The only way to get the picture in the center of the screen is to angle the projector.
> I know this isn't ideal but I don't have alot of options. Tried the table mount between chairs but it gets too warm and noisy. Thanks.



I'm no pro, but I'm not sure if that math is going to work... At 11', the projector calculator says you'll have a 115" diagonal, see here: http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm

I think you're in the 115" range...


----------



## fredfish

SeanEboy said:


> I'm no pro, but I'm not sure if that math is going to work... At 11', the projector calculator says you'll have a 115" diagonal, see here: http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm
> 
> I think you're in the 115" range...


116" is in the middle of the range at 11 feet. You can get up to a 131" screen with full zoom. That's still not 144" though.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

fredfish said:


> 116" is in the middle of the range at 11 feet. You can get up to a 131" screen with full zoom. That's still not 144" though.


yeah Im at 11ft but throwing 120" because I find anything larger and I loose to much brightness and it doesnt seem as sharp even after adjusting... so personally I feel 11ft at 120" is ideal size and from a seating position, Im sitting about 10ft away.


----------



## chilipad

Ok sorry screen size is 144". Not filling entire screen . Just measured again and i'm at 12 ft. With 16:9 it almost fills the screen at full zoom. I'll probably be ok with most movies which are 2:35. My question is if I angle to get 16:9 to fit will I still be able to correct with keystone. Sorry for the confusion. Thanks.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

chmcke01 said:


> Sorry, this doesn't directly relate to the W1070 but since this is the thread that convinced me to buy a W1070 I thought maybe someone here could help.
> 
> I was thinking about getting one of those games like Cabelas hunting for PS3 or one of the countless similar games for Wii. Since with those you are supposed to put the sensor bar on top of the TV how did you get it to work? Any particular game you would recommend for use with a projector?
> 
> I created a thread here to discuss it if anyone has done this and will let me know I would greatly appreciate it!
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/94-ho...8-shooting-game-gun-controller-projector.html


I just hooked up my Xbox One kinect above my projector thanks to my 30 foot extension, and we played Zumba fitness it is a real blast!! Trust me, it's worth playing with your SO, the babes in that game are insane and you have a very good reason to follow them closely


----------



## Nexgen76

bighvy76 said:


> The projector must be mounted 3 " above or below the border of the screen so I would say no u can't mount I t 6.5' off the floor


This guy here has his 5ft off the floor........I wanting 6.


----------



## dreamer

Nexgen76 said:


> This guy here has his 5ft off the floor........I wanting 6.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfTNgfOyxOg


There is no reason the projector can't be 6'6". He is just saying for the projector to be square to the screen, the screen top edge must be 3" or so lower than that height, and the projector must be upside down. If you expect to be able to just set it on a shelf 6'6" high, then it would need to be tilted down and image quality will suffer using keystone correction.


----------



## Nexgen76

dreamer said:


> There is no reason the projector can't be 6'6". He is just saying for the projector to be square to the screen, the screen top edge must be 3" or so lower than that height, and the projector must be upside down. If you expect to be able to just set it on a shelf 6'6" high, then it would need to be tilted down and image quality will suffer using keystone correction.


So is that 3inches or 3feet ? Guess no go i want the best image possible.


----------



## dreamer

chilipad said:


> Ok sorry screen size is 144". Not filling entire screen . Just measured again and i'm at 12 ft. With 16:9 it almost fills the screen at full zoom. I'll probably be ok with most movies which are 2:35. My question is if I angle to get 16:9 to fit will I still be able to correct with keystone. Sorry for the confusion. Thanks.


Yes, there is enough range in the keystone correction, although width will be less than what you expect for the calculator because keystone correction blanks the pixels in the wider portion of the projected image.


----------



## plubar

It looks like the dust blob issue has not been fixed. I just received a w1070 from B&H Photo that was manufactured in April 2014. When playing with the focus, I noticed around 10 "stars" in the lower portion of the screen. Very annoying. So is it best to reach out to B&H or directly to Benq to get a replacement?


----------



## bighvy76

Nexgen76 said:


> dreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason the projector can't be 6'6". He is just saying for the projector to be square to the screen, the screen top edge must be 3" or so lower than that height, and the projector must be upside down. If you expect to be able to just set it on a shelf 6'6" high, then it would need to be tilted down and image quality will suffer using keystone correction.
> 
> 
> 
> So is that 3inches or 3feet ? Guess no go i want the best image possible.
Click to expand...

3 inches for best possible picture.


----------



## AllenA07

SeanEboy said:


> Howdy folks! Huge DLP fan here, just upgraded to the W1070 from my Samsung DLP. Question, what's a good screen to buy, or make? I am looking to try and put something together ASAP, however if there's "the one" to buy somewhere, I'll look into it. I'm on a budget, but could also splurge for the right screen, provided it's not over $300 I'd say.
> 
> Right now, I'm projecting on the only bare wall it fits on in the house, and it's glorious.. So, yeah, I need a screen. ;c)
> 
> I appreciate any help!


I'm using a Elite fixed screen for my projector and I'm happy with it. I think I paid somewhere in the $250 area for it, and it does the job I need.


----------



## jsil

I would call B&H and see what they say.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Luis Gabriel Gerena said:


> Well if this is like in the photography world, zoom lens are normally at their best in the middle range instead of widest or longest.


+1, although I did read somewhere that one extreme gives a sharper image on the benq. Not sure if that's true or not.

Placing the projector at the middle of the zoom range is good advice anyway, so you can always dial it in forward or backwards to fit your screen perfectly afterwards.


----------



## empirebuilder

AllenA07 said:


> I'm using a Elite fixed screen for my projector and I'm happy with it. I think I paid somewhere in the $250 area for it, and it does the job I need.


Allen, did you go with a 16:9 screen or a 2.35:1 screen? Curious what others used as i am debating between the two.


----------



## AllenA07

I went with the 16:9.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

this is a 16:9 projector so in this case it would be better to get a 16:9 screen, unless you plan to zoom out the black bars on a 2.34/2.4 screen but you will run into issues with menus, movies that change formats, and native 16:9 content so yeah your better off getting 16:9 screen...


----------



## kikkoman

Still searching for screen sizes and models but was able to pickup some blackout cloth at Joanns and thumbtack to the wall for about 120" by 54" and it looks good. I know the darks are not much to boast, but overall good cheap alternative for now. Also had to pickup an IR receiver so waiting on that so I could control my devices behind the makeshift cloth.

Looking on Elite tab tensioned Spectrum 120", Starling 135", or Saber 135"....if anyone has any thoughts or reviews on these, I would love to hear. I also wonder if there is much difference in a manual tab tensioned screen vs an electric tab tensioned screen other than the motor itself, or if there are even manual tab tensioned ones out there but I am sure they would cost much less.


----------



## incus

RedLefty said:


> I just had the same issue with the HDMI inputs going out. My projector is slightly younger than yours but was also on very early firmware.
> 
> We went ahead and sent it back to BenQ yesterday for service. Will come back and post an update when the final damage is tallied.


Please, keep me posted. I'm having a hard time sending it in and being without it around the holidays, add that to not knowing the cost of repair.
Thanks,
Incus


----------



## empirebuilder

Daniel Chaves said:


> this is a 16:9 projector so in this case it would be better to get a 16:9 screen, unless you plan to zoom out the black bars on a 2.34/2.4 screen but you will run into issues with menus, movies that change formats, and native 16:9 content so yeah your better off getting 16:9 screen...


Thanks Allen, and also Daniel. I was thinking of zooming out the black bars to get a full "cinewide" picture but was concerned with dealing with the menus as well as 16:9 TV shows.

With the menus in mind I guess I should plan for a 16:9 screen with masking I can add for the wide screen movies. My other thought was using the zoom on the W1070 to zoom between wide and 16:9, but the zoom range on the W1070 according to their website calculator barely ranges between 2:35 and 16:9 and I have read elsewhere in this thread that setting the W1070 at either maximum of the zoom does not give the best picture.


----------



## dreamer

empirebuilder said:


> Thanks Allen, and also Daniel. I was thinking of zooming out the black bars to get a full "cinewide" picture but was concerned with dealing with the menus as well as 16:9 TV shows.
> 
> With the menus in mind I guess I should plan for a 16:9 screen with masking I can add for the wide screen movies. My other thought was using the zoom on the W1070 to zoom between wide and 16:9, but the zoom range on the W1070 according to their website calculator barely ranges between 2:35 and 16:9 and I have read elsewhere in this thread that setting the W1070 at either maximum of the zoom does not give the best picture.


Zooming out doesn't really work with the W1070 because the larger the image is, the larger the lens offset is. If ceiling mounted, the 2.40:1 image will expand horizontally but it will actually drop slightly LOWER on the wall than it is for 16:9. It will never expand the top black bar up off the screen as you might expect. 

To do the "zoom method" on a fixed scope screen, you would need a telescoping mount to move the projector physically closer to the ceiling by about 10" when going from a 110" 16:9 image to a 138" 2.40:1 image -- both trying to fit a 54" tall image on the scope screen. Or, alternatively, lower the screen by 10" or use 4-way masking of a 16:9 screen. Changing position of projector, screen, or masks is feasible, but it is not as convenient as simply zooming the lens and refocusing. Of course, you could also tilt the projector to counter the height difference but then you have trapezoid vertical keystone issues. Simplest to achieve consistent results is a large 16:9 screen with 4-way masking. This will allow for other aspect ratios as well -- don't forget that some movies are 1.33, 1.77, 1.78, 1.85, 2.2, 2.35, 2.39, 2.40, so it is the only way to eliminate grey bars no matter the content.


----------



## fallenturtle

JonnyVee said:


> This one worked for me
> 
> http://www.mountdirect.com/LFM_Projector_Mount_Black_p/lfm.htm


Ah, I'm glad to hear this combination works. They don't mention the W1070 in their compatibility list. I'm thinking of getting the W1070 but I currently have an Optoma HD70 which is using mountdirect's NPL mount which I believe has the same projector attachment unit as the LFM (just different hardware for the ceiling side). One thing I did notice is that the BenQ requires much longer screws than what I think ships with the mount. Did you need to buy your own screws to attach it?


----------



## fallenturtle

empirebuilder said:


> Allen, did you go with a 16:9 screen or a 2.35:1 screen? Curious what others used as i am debating between the two.


Yesterday I discovered that my Da-Lite Model C is actually 1.8:1 and not 16:9 by being an extra inch wider, but then I usually make the projected image a little smaller than the screen surface anyway.


----------



## empirebuilder

Thanks for the detailed information Dreamer. I'll plan for a 16:9 screen with the most width I can fit and then plan 4 way masking when I get tired of looking at the black bars. I will set the projector distance for the 16:9 screen at around the middle of the zoom and see how it looks.
Thanks again!!


----------



## RedLefty

incus said:


> Please, keep me posted. I'm having a hard time sending it in and being without it around the holidays, add that to not knowing the cost of repair.
> Thanks,
> Incus


You bet. I sent it exactly a week ago and haven't heard anything yet. Totally agree about wanting the projector during the holidays, so I'm beginning to get a little jittery about my decision.


----------



## JonnyVee

fallenturtle said:


> Ah, I'm glad to hear this combination works. They don't mention the W1070 in their compatibility list. I'm thinking of getting the W1070 but I currently have an Optoma HD70 which is using mountdirect's NPL mount which I believe has the same projector attachment unit as the LFM (just different hardware for the ceiling side). One thing I did notice is that the BenQ requires much longer screws than what I think ships with the mount. Did you need to buy your own screws to attach it?


I was able to use the screws that came with the mount. Projector hasn't fallen on my head yet.


----------



## zchrisz

so my room is a work in progress and i've been watching this projector more and more and i love it, but i noticed one thing, bottom left of my screen i see a perfect circle about 3" round and it's a slightly different shade on a all black screen but seems to be there all the time, anyone seen this?


----------



## bluer101

zchrisz said:


> so my room is a work in progress and i've been watching this projector more and more and i love it, but i noticed one thing, bottom left of my screen i see a perfect circle about 3" round and it's a slightly different shade on a all black screen but seems to be there all the time, anyone seen this?


Sounds like dust.


----------



## JRock3x8

are there any quick and easy solves for a dead pixel in the projector? I started noticing a purple dot on my screen this weekend. bought it Labor Day 2014 from Amazon.


----------



## Arcadia88

Just finished cleaning out the inside of the lamp chamber. A small hair like blur showed up last night blowing up and down near one side of the image. 
Cleaning the lens did not make it go away so today I opened it up for the first time to take the lamp out and see what was going on. 
After removing the lamp cover next was a clear piece of plastic that was sticky on one side. On the sticky side were several dozen dead tiny winged bugs. 
Next I removed the lamp and noticed one dead bug on the inside of the lamp. I'm almost sure the blurry image was the wing. 
I used a vacuum and sucked out all the dead bugs including the lamp module. I did my best to not actually touch anything glass. 
Put it all back together and everything is back to normal again. I have almost 1400 hours on the lamp. 


Any one have any good ideas on how to install a filter of some kind to keep little bugs out?


----------



## bigcat

empirebuilder said:


> The Elite Sable screen, sold on Amazon, seems like a good choice for the W1070 and what I plan on using. I talked to Elite and they said for a light controlled room that the Sable will be fine. Now if you have lots of ambient light (ie. not dark room) then you want to go with the Cinegrey 5D for more contrast. Also if you plan to use the 3D features of the W0170, Cinegrey 5D according to their tech support.


Thanks for sharing this info. I understand the Cinegrey 5D is a better choice for ambient light, which I like. However, does the picture suffer when used in the dark (night time) compared to the CineWhite?

I am new to projectors, and haven't bought anything yet, just starting to learn, mostly because I have huge walls and it's hard to find affordable large TVs (>=100"). Question I have is whether this projector (or any for that matter) is "watchable" at all in rooms with plenty of daylight. While we watch TV mostly at night time, we'd probably want this running during the day on weekends.

Also wondering if there is max picture size that this can project with 1080p quality, can this project a 120" screen? What's the recommended max screen size for seating at 13 feet from it? There may be a formula for this somewhere I am guessing. Sorry about the basic questions.


----------



## dreamer

Yes, it can easily project a 120" image. From 13' seats anything between 120" and 160" would be fine depending on personal preference, but don't go smaller than 120". It can be watched in daylight as long as sunlight isn't actually hitting the screen. Preferably, the windows have blackout drapes that can be closed, otherwise blacks won't be black.


----------



## JonnyVee

bigcat said:


> Thanks for sharing this info. I understand the Cinegrey 5D is a better choice for ambient light, which I like. However, does the picture suffer when used in the dark (night time) compared to the CineWhite?
> 
> I am new to projectors, and haven't bought anything yet, just starting to learn, mostly because I have huge walls and it's hard to find affordable large TVs (>=100"). Question I have is whether this projector (or any for that matter) is "watchable" at all in rooms with plenty of daylight. While we watch TV mostly at night time, we'd probably want this running during the day on weekends.
> 
> Also wondering if there is max picture size that this can project with 1080p quality, can this project a 120" screen? What's the recommended max screen size for seating at 13 feet from it? There may be a formula for this somewhere I am guessing. Sorry about the basic questions.


I have a light controlled basement rec room and picked up a CineWhite screen to replace my DIY painted grey wall. I hated it. Blacks were grey and colors seemed washed out. Went back to a painted grey 110" wall. 

For what it's worth, I think this projector is best matched with a grey screen. Whites still look white, colors are more vibrant, and blacks are dark.


----------



## jkirby

I have visual apex 120" screen. Glad I didn't go smaller. Great screen.... went with the electric (to go over a TV), but couldn't be happier -especially for the price...

This pj has great brightness - even in eco mode. take advantage of it and go 120".

(ps. I am having occasional video dropouts. about 1 or 2x a movie. some movies no problem. replacing the HDMI cable over the next few days.. optimistic that will solve the problem).


----------



## SeanEboy

So, I found an Elite 120" Curved, fixed frame screen for $180, guy is local.. I'm going to pick it up! Pumped.. a $1k screen, only a year old..

However, when watching last night... one of the projectors lost picture, no noise.. Then eventually lamp light lit up and stayed lit. Unit eventually shut down.. Bad lamp? I just got this thing, and the guy said he put new bulbs in a month ago. Is there any warranty where I could send the bulb back after dying in 30 days? Or is it even the lamp I wonder..?


----------



## empirebuilder

Just a note to pass on to other W1070 owners. 
If you use the online BenQ projector calculator: http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/
You need to select W1070+ NOT W1070 for the projector.

Fortunately I set up the projector and checked prior to installing my ceiling mount. The W1070 selection gives a very wrong distance calculation.

For my 106" diagonal screen, I experimentally measured 10' 3" to the front of the projector for my screen width with my zoom set around the middle, which is what the W1070+ calculation comes up with for 1.16 zoom.


----------



## bigcat

jkirby said:


> (ps. I am having occasional video dropouts. about 1 or 2x a movie. some movies no problem. replacing the HDMI cable over the next few days.. optimistic that will solve the problem).


I assume folks here use quite long HDMI cables (to be able to reach the projector from video sources). What's a good place to order good/compatible and long HDMI cables?

One other question, what do I need to watch bluray 3d movies on this projector? What type of glasses are needed?


----------



## Daniel Chaves

bigcat said:


> I assume folks here use quite long HDMI cables (to be able to reach the projector from video sources). What's a good place to order good/compatible and long HDMI cables?
> 
> One other question, what do I need to watch bluray 3d movies on this projector? What type of glasses are needed?


DLP Glasses is what you want capable of 144hz, I love 3DTV Corp (I own 5 pairs) or what I feel is the best on the market TrueDepth 3D (I own 7 pairs) 

and I recommend RedMere hdmi cables for long runs but if you looking over 50ft then you will want to get a HDMI to cat 6 adapters and run a cat 6 cable but I am not to familiar with those.


----------



## empirebuilder

bigcat said:


> I assume folks here use quite long HDMI cables (to be able to reach the projector from video sources). What's a good place to order good/compatible and long HDMI cables?
> 
> One other question, what do I need to watch bluray 3d movies on this projector? What type of glasses are needed?


Monoprice has great HDMI cables for a good price - http://www.monoprice.com/Search/Index?keyword=hdmi


----------



## ejfriis

*BenQ W1070...much too bright. How do I set this thing up correctly?*

This is my first projector and I'm looking for some guidance on how to setup correctly.

Disclaimer: I'm still projecting on to the wall, as I figure out what size screen I want to go with. Leaning towards 110" in a 12'x15' room. The room is near or completely dark, but the walls are white (which we will be painting a light to medium grey, black is non an option). Most viewing will be done at night, and we will be getting some black black-out curtains for the windows.

The thing is, this thing is way too bright. When a white scene pops up, my wife and I are reacting by looking away from the screen. I feel like after watching for a few minutes, when I look away I have that feeling like I just started into a light bulb directly. A completely dark room is bright enough to read in with the projector on. I'm also getting a lot of RBE, but I think that may decrease a little if I can reduce this lamp brightness.

I already turned on cinema mode, smart eco, and jacked up the gamma. I tried playing with the brightness/contrast a bit, but going too far with that just introduced more problems.

Also, I'd like to purchase a DVD calibration tool. Which one is recommended? The Digital Video Essentials, the Disney one, etc.?


----------



## kreeturez

ejfriis said:


> I already turned on cinema mode, smart eco, and jacked up the gamma. I tried playing with the brightness/contrast a bit, but going too far with that just introduced more problems.



Out the box, it's insanely bright. It'll dim with age as the bulb racks up some hours. 

In the meantime the two other biggest dimmers are switching to Eco (not SmartEco, which is actually as bright as Normal) and turning BrilliantColor to 'Off'.


----------



## grubadub

ejfriis - make sure your HDMI setting is on "PC"


----------



## ben38

ejfriis said:


> This is my first projector and I'm looking for some guidance on how to setup correctly.
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm still projecting on to the wall, as I figure out what size screen I want to go with. Leaning towards 110" in a 12'x15' room. The room is near or completely dark, but the walls are white (which we will be painting a light to medium grey, black is non an option). Most viewing will be done at night, and we will be getting some black black-out curtains for the windows.
> 
> The thing is, this thing is way too bright. When a white scene pops up, my wife and I are reacting by looking away from the screen. I feel like after watching for a few minutes, when I look away I have that feeling like I just started into a light bulb directly. A completely dark room is bright enough to read in with the projector on. I'm also getting a lot of RBE, but I think that may decrease a little if I can reduce this lamp brightness.
> 
> I already turned on cinema mode, smart eco, and jacked up the gamma. I tried playing with the brightness/contrast a bit, but going too far with that just introduced more problems.
> 
> Also, I'd like to purchase a DVD calibration tool. Which one is recommended? The Digital Video Essentials, the Disney one, etc.?


It's the color of the walls and ceiling in your room that's giving you your problems. You have lots of reflected light on top of needing to adjust the projectors brightness.


----------



## jkirby

bigcat said:


> One other question, what do I need to watch bluray 3d movies on this projector? What type of glasses are needed?


I use these http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CRN3D98/ref=pe_385040_121528360_TE_dp_1
$40. light weight. no problems.
EStar America ESG601 DLP Link 3D Glasses


----------



## bluer101

kreeturez said:


> Out the box, it's insanely bright. It'll dim with age as the bulb racks up some hours.
> 
> In the meantime the two other biggest dimmers are switching to Eco (not SmartEco, which is actually as bright as Normal) and turning BrilliantColor to 'Off'.




Yep, give it about 100 hours and it will take down more. 

I have run just Eco from day one and still it was bright. The only time I use smart Eco is for 3d for the extra brightness the glasses block. 

If your projector is running 1.08 FW then pretty much out of box settings are very close to calibrated. To use your own disk to tweak from there I bought the Disney WOW and has been great.


----------



## RedLefty

incus said:


> Please, keep me posted. I'm having a hard time sending it in and being without it around the holidays, add that to not knowing the cost of repair.
> Thanks,
> Incus


Good news! I got the projector back today -- actually a new model as they could not replicate my HDMI issue and just gave me a new projector. I'll have a chance to try it out tonight.

They said it would take one to two weeks and that was spot on. Some of the back and forth in the early stages is just to get the RMA number and so on, but once I shipped it to them it was in their hands less than a week.

Maybe something you can consider after the holidays? Good luck!


----------



## bigcat

RedLefty said:


> actually a new model


what's the new model?


----------



## RedLefty

bigcat said:


> what's the new model?


Sorry I used the wrong word there. I haven't seen it yet but I assume it's the same model (W1070), just a new projector from the factory. Crossing my fingers that the HDMI setup works tonight.


----------



## bigcat

RedLefty said:


> Sorry I used the wrong word there. I haven't seen it yet but I assume it's the same model (W1070), just a new projector from the factory. Crossing my fingers that the HDMI setup works tonight.


Ok. Only reason I asked is because the W1070 page at Amazon warns that there is a new model available (the BenQ HT-series HT1075). That is $150 more (today). I was wondering if the W1070 is known to be better than the HT1075, or people just think the newer model is not worth the extra money.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

bigcat said:


> Ok. Only reason I asked is because the W1070 page at Amazon warns that there is a new model available (the BenQ HT-series HT1075). That is $150 more (today). I was wondering if the W1070 is known to be better than the HT1075, or people just don't think the newer model is not worth the extra money.


from what I can tell the HT1075 has the same guts as the w1070 but they added wireless hdmi to it and changed the menu system to be more "dummy" proof.


----------



## kikkoman

bluer101 said:


> If your projector is running 1.08 FW then pretty much out of box settings are very close to calibrated. To use your own disk to tweak from there I bought the Disney WOW and has been great.


I beleive my projector is on v1.08, but I went to these http://www.soundandvision.com/content/benq-w1070-3d-dlp-projector-settings to make the changes. I also saw this other thread https://www.avforums.com/threads/benq-w1070-reviewers-recommended-best-settings.1761516/ so I was wondering, does that mean with v1.08 we should not use the settings from these other threads because they were from an older version?

I also have the WOW disc but currently using a blackout white-ish cloth from Joanns so I may run the test on that...Anyhow, I noticed that when I changed the User1 preset based on the 3D settings from the 1st link above, it looked different for sure and I am not sure if it is because of the cloth screen I am using or if the settings were for an older version of the software.

Are people using those settings or another set for 2D and then for 3D?


----------



## bluer101

kikkoman said:


> I beleive my projector is on v1.08, but I went to these http://www.soundandvision.com/content/benq-w1070-3d-dlp-projector-settings to make the changes. I also saw this other thread https://www.avforums.com/threads/benq-w1070-reviewers-recommended-best-settings.1761516/ so I was wondering, does that mean with v1.08 we should not use the settings from these other threads because they were from an older version?
> 
> I also have the WOW disc but currently using a blackout white-ish cloth from Joanns so I may run the test on that...Anyhow, I noticed that when I changed the User1 preset based on the 3D settings from the 1st link above, it looked different for sure and I am not sure if it is because of the cloth screen I am using or if the settings were for an older version of the software.
> 
> Are people using those settings or another set for 2D and then for 3D?


Somewhere in this thread it explains it. With older FW there was red or green push. Someone checked the new firmware and said it was really close out of the box. I noticed when I hit my replacement pj because my first was on an older fw then the new one was 1.08. I used the same settings as you and noticed it was off. Maybe someone else can chime in. For 3d I use a few more tweaked settings to help brightness. I can post maybe later if I turn it on.


----------



## Nexgen76

Okay trying to setup my projector (first one ever) I can't figure out why Position is grey out ? Trying to get the picture to fit on the screen.


----------



## bluer101

Nexgen76 said:


> Okay trying to setup my projector (first one ever) I can't figure out why Position is grey out ? Trying to get the picture to fit on the screen.


Lots of options will be grayed out with no input. But position in the menus is for front ceiling, front table, rear ceiling, and rear table. 

But to get your image lined up use the built in test pattern on the remote. It's the lower right button. Then you need to move the projector and use the manual zoom and focus on the projector. There is no adjustments in the menus that you would want to use to align the image.


----------



## Nexgen76

bluer101 said:


> Lots of options will be grayed out with no input. But position in the menus is for front ceiling, front table, rear ceiling, and rear table.
> 
> But to get your image lined up use the built in test pattern on the remote. It's the lower right button. Then you need to move the projector and use the manual zoom and focus on the projector. There is no adjustments in the menus that you would want to use to align the image.



Thxs this really helped me.......


----------



## ejfriis

kreeturez said:


> Out the box, it's insanely bright. It'll dim with age as the bulb racks up some hours.
> 
> In the meantime the two other biggest dimmers are switching to Eco (not SmartEco, which is actually as bright as Normal) and turning BrilliantColor to 'Off'.


Thank you, that helped tremendously. Didn't reduce RBE as much as I was hoping...


----------



## jimmueller

bigcat said:


> I assume folks here use quite long HDMI cables (to be able to reach the projector from video sources). What's a good place to order good/compatible and long HDMI cables?
> 
> One other question, what do I need to watch bluray 3d movies on this projector? What type of glasses are needed?


I bought my first projector last week from VisualApex, a new W1070 (manufactured 11/2014). I picked these parts to connect it to my receiver on the opposite wall. My effective room depth is only 13' so I was trying to get the rear of the projector close to the rear wall with the right angle connectors and also hope that it reduces the chances of long term damage to the HDMI ports.

P/N 4859 - HDMI right angle connector
P/N 7686 - 15' right angle power cord
P/N 9432 - 50' HDMI cable w/ Redmere technology
P/N 7522 - HDMI splitter (same signal goes to plasma & PJ)
P/N 8288 - Cable mgmt kit

I don't have a 3D BDP, but I have the ESG601's jotted down as the glasses of choice at the moment, and an Oppo 103D upgrade at some point.

I had been using the SoundAndVision calibration settings, but now I'm unclear which settings I should change from factory, if any, since it already came with firmware 1.08. The ISF calibrator I used for my plasma charges $400 to calibrate a PJ... that's a good chunk of change towards getting my own Calman & meter... but unfortunately the experience isn't included.


----------



## kikkoman

jimmueller said:


> P/N 4859 - HDMI right angle connector
> P/N 7686 - 15' right angle power cord
> P/N 9432 - 50' HDMI cable w/ Redmere technology
> P/N 7522 - HDMI splitter (same signal goes to plasma & PJ)
> P/N 8288 - Cable mgmt kit
> 
> I don't have a 3D BDP, but I have the ESG601's jotted down as the glasses of choice at the moment, and an Oppo 103D upgrade at some point.
> 
> I had been using the SoundAndVision calibration settings, but now I'm unclear which settings I should change from factory, if any, since it already came with firmware 1.08. The ISF calibrator I used for my plasma charges $400 to calibrate a PJ... that's a good chunk of change towards getting my own Calman & meter... but unfortunately the experience isn't included.


I may also pickup the right angle connector and power cord for my setup, but won't know until I actually figure out what screen to get. But yes, as most have already noted the ESG601's are really nice 3D glasses. I have 5 now, wish they weren't so expensive but I guess they are cheaper than the name-branded ones.

When you used the SoundAndVision calibration for 3D, did you notice the colors looked a bit off? I still need to do more calibrations but I remember they looked off w/o the glasses on, but then I don't forget when it looked like with the glasses on  It probably looked ok, but can't remember. I know you don't have 3D setup but just wondering if from the naked eye it looked off.


----------



## zynerd

Not getting much help elsewhere on these forums. And since this thread is very active for the projector, I'd figure I will try here. Apologies if this is inappropriate!

Is there any way to disable the red sync flash from W1070 in frame sequential mode? I'm using 3D Vision glasses instead and the slight red tint in near-black picture is undesired.

Second, has anyone tried what the maximum pixel clock seems to be for W1070? It definitely seems to go above the default 720p at 120Hz. I quickly just tried 1408x792at 161.5 MHz and it worked perfectly fine, even in 3D. No issues whatsoever. However, I quickly tried pushing 1600x900 at mid-90's and ran into some issues. This might be a cabling issue too - the one I used is seriously old and a DVI-HDMI cable on top of it. Really thin cable on top of having been through quite a bit of abuse.


Thanks.


----------



## jimmueller

Updated my DIY build thread, but I'm hoping I'm missing something in the settings, as the colors look washed out to me, unless I'm expecting too much compared to my plasma? Any suggestions?

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...-apartment-setup-guidance-2.html#post29896249


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

jimmueller said:


> Updated my DIY build thread, but I'm hoping I'm missing something in the settings, as the colors look washed out to me, unless I'm expecting too much compared to my plasma? Any suggestions?
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...-apartment-setup-guidance-2.html#post29896249


Contrast is nowhere near as good as a plasma, that's just something you're gonna have to live with (or not). Some people have installed ND filters to lower the black level and also tame how bright this projector is, but the contrast is not that great, compared to a plasma especially.

That said, use the projector for a few months, then try watching a movie on your plasma. You'll miss the 6x display area, trust me. I sold my panny plasma about 8 months after buying this PJ because I just found myself never using it. Two years later, and I'm still using it.


----------



## kreeturez

jimmueller said:


> Updated my DIY build thread, but I'm hoping I'm missing something in the settings, as the colors look washed out to me, unless I'm expecting too much compared to my plasma? Any suggestions?
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...-apartment-setup-guidance-2.html#post29896249


Cool build.

Don't use the S&V settings you're using if you've purchased the projector recently and it's running new firmware: OTB color accuracy was improved (back in FW 1.06 - a year ago, IIRC?); and those settings now actually knock colors out of whack on newer firmware (by recommending reducing all the primary hues; which causes the wash-out you're experiencing). Do a 'Reset Picture Settings' and you'll be closer to accurate: to take it further, rather use a Disney WOW disk to calibrate.

Bit more detail a few posts above yours: here and here.


----------



## jimmueller

kikkoman said:


> When you used the SoundAndVision calibration for 3D, did you notice the colors looked a bit off? I still need to do more calibrations but I remember they looked off w/o the glasses on, but then I don't forget when it looked like with the glasses on  It probably looked ok, but can't remember. I know you don't have 3D setup but just wondering if from the naked eye it looked off.


I've only played with 3D side-by-side enabled, and used their settings... but without the glasses I can't tell what it should look like


----------



## jimmueller

kreeturez said:


> Cool build.
> 
> Don't use the S&V settings you're using if you've purchased the projector recently and it's running new firmware: OTB color accuracy was improved (back in FW 1.06 - a year ago, IIRC?); and those settings now actually knock colors out of whack on newer firmware (by recommending reducing all the primary hues; which causes the wash-out you're experiencing). Do a 'Reset Picture Settings' and you'll be closer to accurate: to take it further, rather use a Disney WOW disk to calibrate.
> 
> Bit more detail a few posts above yours: here and here.


So reset all the Preset modes and leave _everything_ alone, or just don't touch the Color Mgmt & Color Temp Fine Tuning? I read some place that enabling the PC HDMI format enables the Color and Tint options, but it doesn't for me. What is the purpose of this recommendation over Video format? I already have a Blu-ray version of Digital Video Essentials or a DVD version of Avia II, will that be good enough?


----------



## kreeturez

jimmueller said:


> So reset all the Preset modes and leave _everything_ alone, or just don't touch the Color Mgmt & Color Temp Fine Tuning?


Yeah, everything. Looking at those settings, even Contrast (5 points below the default) appears a bit low (I've found contrast can actually be cranked up slightly without clipping; rather than dropped - I wouldn't pull it below about 47); sharpness should usually be 3 or less (it produces artifacting on diagonals at the S&V/default value of 7). Brightness of 51 looks good. But these are really environment-specific so you'll need to tailor them using some calibration disks: WOW is good; there're also some good AVS Calibration videos on these forums. Start with the defaults (which already produce pretty good color and look quite good in general); take it from there.

The other thing I've found is that calibration is quite different between RGB and YUV type sources; with the projector actually storing entire sets of different values (simultaneously) for each type, per preset. All the more reason to calibrate using your own video-playback device. The S&V values don't actually mention what source (RGB or YUV) they used: it's displayed on the Info screen in the menu with a source connected.



jimmueller said:


> I read some place that enabling the PC HDMI format enables the Color and Tint options, but it doesn't for me. What is the purpose of this recommendation over Video format?


The HDMI Format/Mode option is for setting color space; with 'Video' being Limited and 'PC' being Full: once again, don't change this from Auto (which usually defaults to 'Video') unless you determine that it's necessary via calibration: mis-matching color space will either cause the whole image to appear too dark, or cause blacks to appear light-gray/washed-out. Auto is normally a safe bet.

It has no bearing on Color and Tint: those two options are disabled on HDMI sources.


----------



## flint723

ejfriis said:


> Thank you, that helped tremendously. Didn't reduce RBE as much as I was hoping...


If you can change your input refresh rate to 50hz (Best) or 60hz, RBE will be reduced as much as it can be.


----------



## fredfish

RLBURNSIDE said:


> ...
> That said, use the projector for a few months, then try watching a movie on your plasma. *You'll miss the 6x display area, trust me.* I sold my panny plasma about 8 months after buying this PJ because I just found myself never using it. Two years later, and I'm still using it.


That's what I'm counting on. Fortunately for me, I'm coming off an old RP with so so blacks and contrast, so its a step up all round for me.


----------



## ejfriis

flint723 said:


> If you can change your input refresh rate to 50hz (Best) or 60hz, RBE will be reduced as much as it can be.


Can you elaborate on this a little? Do you mean change it on my blu-ray player? I use a PS3. I think there is an option to disable 24hz, does that mean it will switch to 50/60hz? 

Or am I confused?


----------



## bluer101

flint723 said:


> If you can change your input refresh rate to 50hz (Best) or 60hz, RBE will be reduced as much as it can be.


I feed my pj 60 from my Oppo for all movies. I find it reduces the rbe to almost none and makes the color wheel quieter. Also between menus and trailers I don't get the resolution change with flicker. There is not much different in image quality vs 24p.


----------



## jimmueller

I've noticed on the new projector that when switching from say a menu to the movie, or from the movie to the top menu, it shows green noise on the screen briefly while it waits to sync. It doesn't do it on the plasma, and the only difference is using a normal HDMI cable from the splitter to the plasma, and a redmere HDMI cable from the splitter to the PJ. Does anyone else get this brief video noise?

The refresh rate judder has always irritated me, maybe it's my old Sony bdp-s550 player and/or my old Rx-v2600 receiver which are the culprits... they don't have any options to select the refresh rate. The 24p refresh on the plasma offers 48/60/96Hz, and even at 96Hz it doesn't give me satisfactorily smooth motion. I don't see anything in the PJ settings which helps this unless I've overlooked it.


----------



## bluer101

jimmueller said:


> I've noticed on the new projector that when switching from say a menu to the movie, or from the movie to the top menu, it shows green noise on the screen briefly while it waits to sync. It doesn't do it on the plasma, and the only difference is using a normal HDMI cable from the splitter to the plasma, and a redmere HDMI cable from the splitter to the PJ. Does anyone else get this brief video noise?
> 
> The refresh rate judder has always irritated me, maybe it's my old Sony bdp-s550 player and/or my old Rx-v2600 receiver which are the culprits... they don't have any options to select the refresh rate. The 24p refresh on the plasma offers 48/60/96Hz, and even at 96Hz it doesn't give me satisfactorily smooth motion. I don't see anything in the PJ settings which helps this unless I've overlooked it.


Yes I get the green too with scramble crap while syncing. 

There is no setting on the PJ. I just turn off 24p in the oppo so everything is in 60. I prefer the image over the 24p, get less judder.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

So I've discovered something new using my NVidia GTX 970 that I was previously unable to do with my old AMD card (doesn't mean they didn't add it to catalyst recently, I have no idea).

Basically, if you're like me and love ultrawidescreen gaming, you can set your screen resolution to a custom resolution of 1920x810 (2.37 : 1) OR 2560x1080 (also 2.37 : 1), but here's the kicker : NVidia will pre-anamorphize your custom res. I.e. without a lens your windows desktop will look tall. With the 2560:1080 you get lower performance, but higher quality, due to using the full 1080 vertical resolution to render it, and even the horizontal rez isn't wasted since it acts as a pseudo DSR anti-aliasing mode, which is combined with your basic MSAA / MFAA + FXAA. I used flawless widescreen plugin in 1920x810 (vertically stretched not by the projector, but by my videocard's GPU!! woot woot. It's faster and less laggy that way), and afterwards will try it at 2560x1080 once I screw in my new anamorphic lens. Windows desktop is superior at 2560x1080 obviously, more effective screen real estate.

I was astonished when I found that I could auto-anamorphize any game I wanted using 2560x1080 just as well as 1920x810. AMD's custom resolutions had to be multiples of 8 the last time I tried it, like 1920x808 or 816. Now I can pick quality or performance for my widescreen gaming. I could never get 810 vertical before.

Another thing I tried that didn't work before is windows desktop at 720p : 120hz in 2D. I could never get that to work on my old AMD card, even with custom rez apps. Maybe they fixed that in the meanwhile, but so far I'm extremely happy with my GTX 970 and my trusty BenQ.

Next up after getting anamorphic to work is trying to hack the bulb to use a laser light instead. Then the projector will be perfectly quiet as well as brighter for longer w/o the bulb dimming. As well as instant-on! That would be pretty cool.


----------



## sayanythingrock

had to send my back after my bulb shorted after about 60 hours.

they covered shipping and got it back to me within 2 weeks. great service


----------



## flint723

ejfriis said:


> Can you elaborate on this a little? Do you mean change it on my blu-ray player? I use a PS3. I think there is an option to disable 24hz, does that mean it will switch to 50/60hz?
> 
> Or am I confused?


Yes you would change it on whatever source your are using. I don't really know about the ps3 but it sounds like disabling 24hz would make it use 50 or 60hz.


----------



## Nexgen76

Where can i buy a official Benq w1070 lamp at...Just curious.


----------



## prithvi394

Hello Friends,

BHPhotoVideo.com has BenQ Full HD DLP Multimedia Projector (HT1075) on sale for $699. Shipping is free

Maybe 5% Discover cashback deal makes it sweeter deal.

Link : http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...t1075_1080p_2200_lumen.html/ap/Y/pd/SHOPEB413

Regards
Prithvi


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

I need a cheap lamp, mine just blew. POP!

What's the consensus on which is a good, but cheap one to buy?


----------



## kreeturez

RLBURNSIDE said:


> I need a cheap lamp, mine just blew. POP!
> 
> What's the consensus on which is a good, but cheap one to buy?






Nexgen76 said:


> Where can i buy a official Benq w1070 lamp at...Just curious.



How many hours (in what lamp mode) were you at, RLBURNSIDE? (Time for that solid-state light-source mod you were talking about!)

Cheapest place for official lamps I've seen is Provantage at present ($200):
http://www.provantage.com/benq-5j-j7l05-001~7BEN906E.htm

Bare bulb thread here - for the gamblers among us! 
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...1480854-bare-bulb-replacemnet-benq-w1070.html


----------



## Nexgen76

kreeturez said:


> How many hours (in what lamp mode) were you at, RLBURNSIDE? (Time for that solid-state light-source mod you were talking about!)
> 
> Cheapest place for official lamps I've seen is Provantage at present ($200):
> http://www.provantage.com/benq-5j-j7l05-001~7BEN906E.htm
> 
> Bare bulb thread here - for the gamblers among us!
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...1480854-bare-bulb-replacemnet-benq-w1070.html



Thanks i only have 22 hours on mines but i will get a backup bulb & not play russian roulette.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

kreeturez said:


> How many hours (in what lamp mode) were you at, RLBURNSIDE? (Time for that solid-state light-source mod you were talking about!)
> 
> Cheapest place for official lamps I've seen is Provantage at present ($200):
> http://www.provantage.com/benq-5j-j7l05-001~7BEN906E.htm
> 
> Bare bulb thread here - for the gamblers among us!
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...1480854-bare-bulb-replacemnet-benq-w1070.html


My lamp was nearly at 5000 hours. I'll be getting the 80 dollar one that's 240W. Hopefully that one will last me until I'm ready to buy a new projector in another year or so.

In the meanwhile, tinkerer that I am, I'll also be investigating what options there are for lasers. Tiny, frikken lasers man!! haha


----------



## kreeturez

RLBURNSIDE said:


> My lamp was nearly at 5000 hours. I'll be getting the 80 dollar one that's 240W. Hopefully that one will last me until I'm ready to buy a new projector in another year or so.
> 
> 
> 
> In the meanwhile, tinkerer that I am, I'll also be investigating what options there are for lasers. Tiny, frikken lasers man!! haha



5000 hours in the brightest lamp mode (SmartEco). 

Impressive. 

With that kind of mileage from an original, I'd actually say that doing a bare bulb isn't worth the risk unless we're 100% sure it's an original: if I paid half-price (which I actually did in that thread) and got only half the life, that would still only be so-so economy. 

Lol, ""lasers""!


----------



## jimmueller

I used my Digital Video Essentials Blu-ray last night. I couldn't see any perceivable change in the test image for Sharpness through the entire adjustment range, so I left it at 3. Numbers turned out real close to Dreamer's with the exception with my blue filter it seemed to want blue gain in the low-to-mid 60's, I couldn't noticeably improve red or green on this method. I didn't know what test patterns to use to try to adjust the color temp settings or which pattern to use; with Dreamer's color temp settings the gamma test image liked 2.2 best.

I'm trying to get it ISF calibrated mid-January. The ISF modes only have Day and Night options, can the 3D mode be ISF calibrated?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

kreeturez said:


> 5000 hours in the brightest lamp mode (SmartEco).
> 
> Impressive.
> 
> With that kind of mileage from an original, I'd actually say that doing a bare bulb isn't worth the risk unless we're 100% sure it's an original: if I paid half-price (which I actually did in that thread) and got only half the life, that would still only be so-so economy.
> 
> Lol, ""lasers""!


I'm not sure if SmartEco would count as the brightest lamp mode, it's variable which may or may not be more stressful on the bulb. On the one hand, its brightness is modulated by the signal fed into the projector, on the other hand, it's like a kid playing with the dimmer switch constantly. Lots of bulbs pop quicker when you do that.

I don't think it's worth buying a new bulb at 200 bucks or 250 each, for a projector worth 750$ new. I think there should be a replacement projector in my future before I need another bulb, although it was getting so dim before it blew that I'm glad I'll be back to full brightness so I can watch some nice 3D movies and play skyrim in 3d + ultra wide aspect ratio with my new anamorphic lens


----------



## RedLefty

incus said:


> Please, keep me posted. I'm having a hard time sending it in and being without it around the holidays, add that to not knowing the cost of repair.
> Thanks,
> Incus


Good news and bad news.

Good news is the projector I was sent is a nice refurb and works well. The firmware is upgraded and it also has the newer remote which is backlit and has more buttons/options. Picture quality seems as good as my previous one.

Bad news is that the HDMI handshake issue remains. My 35' redmere cable works fine with connected directly with a source, but if I bring in my switch or splitter to handle multiple sources, the connection doesn't work. This is the setup that worked beautifully for 18 months, and suddenly doesn't work anymore. And I've changed out the switch, used a powered version, changed out the other HDMI cables... basically troubleshot everything in the chain.

It all started when a Comcast tech came to my house to work on a cable box and then, without asking, bundled all the cables together in my basement. This bound up the HDMI with power cables. I unbundled everything but it hasn't worked right since then, even when I've replaced the cables. Annoying.

I've got two solutions left:
1) Try an actual HDMI receiver to replace my old HK AVR435. This removes the need for the passive HDMI switch. I'll be getting the Emotiva Fusion 8100 for Christmas and will give this a try.
2) Stop trying to use an HDMI switch and just get one more 35' redmere cable since the w1070 has two HDMI inputs. I'll be getting the 35' cable for Christmas as well, so one way or another this will be working in a few weeks.


----------



## chmcke01

*Monoprice*



RedLefty said:


> Good news and bad news.
> 
> Good news is the projector I was sent is a nice refurb and works well. The firmware is upgraded and it also has the newer remote which is backlit and has more buttons/options. Picture quality seems as good as my previous one.
> 
> Bad news is that the HDMI handshake issue remains. My 35' redmere cable works fine with connected directly with a source, but if I bring in my switch or splitter to handle multiple sources, the connection doesn't work. This is the setup that worked beautifully for 18 months, and suddenly doesn't work anymore. And I've changed out the switch, used a powered version, changed out the other HDMI cables... basically troubleshot everything in the chain.
> 
> It all started when a Comcast tech came to my house to work on a cable box and then, without asking, bundled all the cables together in my basement. This bound up the HDMI with power cables. I unbundled everything but it hasn't worked right since then, even when I've replaced the cables. Annoying.
> 
> I've got two solutions left:
> 1) Try an actual HDMI receiver to replace my old HK AVR435. This removes the need for the passive HDMI switch. I'll be getting the Emotiva Fusion 8100 for Christmas and will give this a try.
> 2) Stop trying to use an HDMI switch and just get one more 35' redmere cable since the w1070 has two HDMI inputs. I'll be getting the 35' cable for Christmas as well, so one way or another this will be working in a few weeks.


For what it is worth, I have tried some cheaper HDMI switches that didn't work...I have this one now:

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=101&cp_id=10110&cs_id=1011002&p_id=5557&seq=1&format=2

And it works great. The only issue I have seen is that when I use the volume button on the projector remote I need to aim it at the projector, because if I aim it at the front wall (towards the switch) it seems to change to some unknown input and has no video. If I use the HDMI switch remote to switch back to my desired input all is well...must just be some signal interference or something with just the signal sent when hitting that one button.


----------



## bigcat

Some one here recommended the Cinegrey 5D Elite screen, but the 120" version costs as much as the projector itself. I was wondering if someone can recommend a more affordable alternative. I've heard that grey material is a better choice for viewing when exposure to daylight is present.


----------



## dreamer

jimmueller said:


> I used my Digital Video Essentials Blu-ray last night. I couldn't see any perceivable change in the test image for Sharpness through the entire adjustment range, so I left it at 3. Numbers turned out real close to Dreamer's with the exception with my blue filter it seemed to want blue gain in the low-to-mid 60's, I couldn't noticeably improve red or green on this method. I didn't know what test patterns to use to try to adjust the color temp settings or which pattern to use; with Dreamer's color temp settings the gamma test image liked 2.2 best.
> 
> I'm trying to get it ISF calibrated mid-January. The ISF modes only have Day and Night options, can the 3D mode be ISF calibrated?


Did it look significantly closer to the plasma on that Baraka scene ? How much are you expecting to pay for an ISF calibration ? I'll be interested to hear if you feel the improvement is worth it.


----------



## JonnyVee

RLBURNSIDE said:


> I'm not sure if SmartEco would count as the brightest lamp mode, it's variable which may or may not be more stressful on the bulb. On the one hand, its brightness is modulated by the signal fed into the projector, on the other hand, it's like a kid playing with the dimmer switch constantly. Lots of bulbs pop quicker when you do that.
> 
> I don't think it's worth buying a new bulb at 200 bucks or 250 each, for a projector worth 750$ new. I think there should be a replacement projector in my future before I need another bulb, although it was getting so dim before it blew that I'm glad I'll be back to full brightness so I can watch some nice 3D movies and play skyrim in 3d + ultra wide aspect ratio with my new anamorphic lens


I posted some feedback with pictures on page 2 of the lamp replacement thread. After 6 months, the bulb is still going strong and I've had no issues. It's an OSRAM bulb. Works great. 

I am curious as to how the sellers are able to obtain them and sell so cheap. ... Factory workers getting an employee discount? ... Or maybe OSRAM has a store open to the public at the factory (I've seen this here in Canada) and sells overproduction.


----------



## jimmueller

dreamer said:


> Did it look significantly closer to the plasma on that Baraka scene ? How much are you expecting to pay for an ISF calibration ? I'll be interested to hear if you feel the improvement is worth it.


I haven't compared them yet, but when I reset the settings and used yours (before using DVE) the colors definitely improved. The guy who calibrated my plasma back in 2010 charges $400 to calibrate a projector, and I'm not excited about that cost to be honest.


----------



## Luis Gabriel Gerena

Just got my projector but I keep getting No Signal Detected from my HTPC which has a GTX460.
I do have a HDMI to mini HDMI adapter but that same adapter I was using with my Infocus 7210 and it even worked now with the old Sony VPL-HS20 so I have no idea why it wont work with the BenQ. I was able to get it working with my wife's laptop with a regular HDMI port just to make sure the projector does work.
It has the latest firmware as well.

Any ideas? :/


----------



## Nexgen76

bigcat said:


> Some one here recommended the Cinegrey 5D Elite screen, but the 120" version costs as much as the projector itself. I was wondering if someone can recommend a more affordable alternative. I've heard that grey material is a better choice for viewing when exposure to daylight is present.


I have the Silver Ticket 120 grey screen & i must say it's worth it & very affordable. I got it off Amazon for 299.99 with free shipping.


----------



## Nexgen76

Also i just order my Darbee darblet for my projector....Anyone that has one what setting are you liking with these two ?


----------



## bigcat

Nexgen76 said:


> I have the Silver Ticket 120 grey screen & i must say it's worth it & very affordable. I got it off Amazon for 299.99 with free shipping.


Thanks. So the Silver ticket grey is $299.99 with 1.0 gain. I see that Silver ticket also has an "ambient light" (silver-grey) version @ $430 with 1.5 gain. Not sure what the gain exactly is, but higher appears to mean more rejection of ambient light? I am wondering if the PQ suffers any because of that. Anyway, I am wondering if these "ambient light" rejection features really do the job and whether they are worth the extra money.


----------



## Nexgen76

bigcat said:


> Thanks. So the Silver ticket grey is $299.99 with 1.0 gain. I see that Silver ticket also has an "ambient light" (silver-grey) version @ $430 with 1.5 gain. Not sure what the gain exactly is, but a higher appears to mean more rejection of ambient light? I am wondering if the PQ suffers any because of that. Anyway, I am wondering if these "ambient light" rejection features really do the job and whether they are worth the extra money.


Majority of my viewing has been at night but i can say that the picture during the day with my white blinds shut still looks great.


----------



## bluer101

Nexgen76 said:


> Also i just order my Darbee darblet for my projector....Anyone that has one what setting are you liking with these two ?


I went with the Oppo 103d instead. Then you have blu ray player and darbee in one. Most of the time I run 40-50%.


----------



## Nexgen76

bluer101 said:


> I went with the Oppo 103d instead. Then you have blu ray player and darbee in one. Most of the time I run 40-50%.


Does the 103 have a mode that's going to let me use it for video games also ?


----------



## bluer101

Nexgen76 said:


> Does the 103 have a mode that's going to let me use it for video games also ?


If you run your game system in through the oppo and back out then yes it can process that. But if your asking for a game specific mode, no. 

Edit. I just looked it has a game setting but still I would not use it, sorry. 

Personally I would not run any game system through extra processing. The only thing I use the darbee on is blu rays. Nothing else is passes through in my setup.


----------



## Nexgen76

bluer101 said:


> If you run your game system in through the oppo and back out then yes it can process that. But if your asking for a game specific mode, no.
> 
> Personally I would not run any game system through extra processing. The only thing I use the darbee on is blu rays. Nothing else is passes through in my setup.


Okay thxs.....


----------



## Movie78

Did anybody that owns this projector purchase a *Darbee Darblet*,Did it improve the picture quality?

*Buy* =

*Do not Bu*y =

Thanks!


----------



## fredxr2d2

I just ordered a Darblet today to try out. I'll have it by Tuesday and can probably give impressions on Wednesday since I have that day off and can play around with it.


----------



## bluer101

Movie78 said:


> Did anybody that owns this projector purchase a *Darbee Darblet*,Did it improve the picture quality?
> 
> *Buy* =
> 
> *Do not Bu*y =
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, I have darbee built into my Oppo. I love what it does with the w1070 for most movies. Sometimes I like to turn it up but some movies require it down. But overall very pleased with it.


----------



## Luis Gabriel Gerena

fredxr2d2 said:


> I just ordered a Darblet today to try out. I'll have it by Tuesday and can probably give impressions on Wednesday since I have that day off and can play around with it.


This is very interesting to me but I wonder if with HTPC one is not able to achieve the same or better although with a lot more tweaking etc. I run an HTPC so perhaps this is not for me but more for people with regular Bluray Players. Still, I am a sucker for this type of devices


----------



## fredxr2d2

bluer101 said:


> Yes, I have darbee built into my Oppo. I love what it does with the w1070 for most movies. Sometimes I like to turn it up but some movies require it down. But overall very pleased with it.


Where do you keep your settings and what works best for different situations?

I'm wondering when I get it if I'll figure out a "set-and-forget" setting of 35-40 or if I'll constantly need be to playing with it. Personally I'd prefer a "set-and-forget," but I'm sure I'll constantly play with it at the beginning.


----------



## bluer101

fredxr2d2 said:


> Where do you keep your settings and what works best for different situations?
> 
> I'm wondering when I get it if I'll figure out a "set-and-forget" setting of 35-40 or if I'll constantly need be to playing with it. Personally I'd prefer a "set-and-forget," but I'm sure I'll constantly play with it at the beginning.


90% of the time I keep it on high def 50%. If you get a film with heavy grain I will lower it.


----------



## bluer101

Luis Gabriel Gerena said:


> This is very interesting to me but I wonder if with HTPC one is not able to achieve the same or better although with a lot more tweaking etc. I run an HTPC so perhaps this is not for me but more for people with regular Bluray Players. Still, I am a sucker for this type of devices


As far as I know there is nothing you can tweak to have the same effect of darbee. It is not a sharpness or edge tweak which is a no no in the video world. 

It adjusts the contrast, luminance and chrominance in a video signal to make the image appear sharper and more detailed.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

yeah I keep my Darbee on Hi-Def 60%


----------



## CheYC

Darbee absolutely made a difference for me, i set it on gaming 55% about a year ago and haven't touched it since. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## bluer101

CheYC said:


> Darbee absolutely made a difference for me, i set it on gaming 55% about a year ago and haven't touched it since.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Wow, gaming mode. Game introduces to many artifacts for me.


----------



## CheYC

bluer101 said:


> Wow, gaming mode. Game introduces to many artifacts for me.


I know I almost felt bad using gaming mode b/c I noticed everyone used HD haha, but to me, gaming introduced an improvement in perceived contrast (without completely killing shadow detail) on a projector which pretty much only lacks in that department (imo); so I took that slight improvement in contrast and lived with the tiny increase in artifacts, which I really only notice in text. Full pop really destroyed shadow detail so I never considered that, like most other people likely, although sometimes it's fun to put that mode on during animated flicks (Toy Story etc.).


----------



## bluer101

CheYC said:


> I know I almost felt bad using gaming mode b/c I noticed everyone used HD haha, but to me, gaming introduced an improvement in perceived contrast (without completely killing shadow detail) on a projector which pretty much only lacks in that department (imo); so I took that slight improvement in contrast and lived with the tiny increase in artifacts, which I really only notice in text. Full pop really destroyed shadow detail so I never considered that, like most other people likely, although sometimes it's fun to put that mode on during animated flicks (Toy Story etc.).


I will have to see tonight. We are watching Gardians of the Galaxy 3D. We watched the new ninja turtles last night in 3D and surprisingly it was pretty good.


----------



## Ste-lar7

I have the Darbee and recently got a 1070. I keep the Darbee on Full Pop 50% and like what it does.


----------



## incus

RedLefty said:


> Good news and bad news.
> 
> Good news is the projector I was sent is a nice refurb and works well. The firmware is upgraded and it also has the newer remote which is backlit and has more buttons/options. Picture quality seems as good as my previous one.
> 
> Bad news is that the HDMI handshake issue remains. My 35' redmere cable works fine with connected directly with a source, but if I bring in my switch or splitter to handle multiple sources, the connection doesn't work. This is the setup that worked beautifully for 18 months, and suddenly doesn't work anymore. And I've changed out the switch, used a powered version, changed out the other HDMI cables... basically troubleshot everything in the chain.
> 
> It all started when a Comcast tech came to my house to work on a cable box and then, without asking, bundled all the cables together in my basement. This bound up the HDMI with power cables. I unbundled everything but it hasn't worked right since then, even when I've replaced the cables. Annoying.
> 
> I've got two solutions left:
> 1) Try an actual HDMI receiver to replace my old HK AVR435. This removes the need for the passive HDMI switch. I'll be getting the Emotiva Fusion 8100 for Christmas and will give this a try.
> 2) Stop trying to use an HDMI switch and just get one more 35' redmere cable since the w1070 has two HDMI inputs. I'll be getting the 35' cable for Christmas as well, so one way or another this will be working in a few weeks.


That's great that it was covered. And a backlit remote, sounds great for my aging eyes. I guess you were still under warranty? Mine is out of warranty but I am still going to send it in after Christmas break and wish for the best $$. 

I just picked up a Pioneer vsx-1124 (was on sale for $250 off) as I'm not messing with external switches any more after the last switch fiasco. (Had an HK AVR630) Figured I'll just get something halfway decent to hold off for a few years while the HDCP handshake gods figure out what they are going to do. Since then I've also found out that not only did the switch fry my w1070 hdmi ports but also the one in my Panasonic DMP-BD85k. Good thing I have a back up BD65 as its hard to find anything with component outs. 

I'm also glad you have your projector for the holidays but sorry your having some handshake issues that are new. I was looking at Emotiva, and almost jumped on a umc-200 but decided I needed 2 hdmi out for TV and projector. I have not used the Fusion but have read some issues pushing distance over hdmi. Hate to see you get further frustrated. 

Thanks for the update. Sorry it took so long to respond.

Incus


----------



## garciab

Hoping to get a noise level comparison to the Marantz VP4001, which I've had for several years and has made me quite happy. But I've been toying with the idea of upgrading to 1080p and 3D. My pj is actually in my bedroom, and sits on the ceiling about 5' above my head. So I can hear the VP4001's fan, but not at a troubling level. Just want to make sure the BenQ isn't noticeably louder, and that would likely sour my upgrade.


----------



## kreeturez

garciab said:


> Hoping to get a noise level comparison to the Marantz VP4001, which I've had for several years and has made me quite happy. But I've been toying with the idea of upgrading to 1080p and 3D. My pj is actually in my bedroom, and sits on the ceiling about 5' above my head. So I can hear the VP4001's fan, but not at a troubling level. Just want to make sure the BenQ isn't noticeably louder, and that would likely sour my upgrade.



ProjectorCentral specs put the W1070 at 33dB in High (Normal) lamp mode:
http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070.htm

That's identical to your Marantz:
http://www.projector-manual.com/marantz-vp-4001-dlp-x3-projector.html

So you should be good as far as fan noise goes. 

Also note that dropping to Eco mode on the BenQ will deliver about the same amount of brightness that your Marantz does at full power; but at a lower 30dB.


----------



## Movie78

HTML:







larrimore said:


> I have the Darbee and recently got a 1070. I keep the Darbee on Full Pop 50% and like what it does.


Do you see that much of improvements?


----------



## bigcat

jkirby said:


> I have visual apex 120" screen. Glad I didn't go smaller. Great screen.... went with the electric (to go over a TV), but couldn't be happier -especially for the price...


Did you wall mount this? I am shopping for one I can wall mount over a TV. I am wondering what the max distance between the wall and the screen is. Does it come with hardware for wall mounting?


----------



## Airion

I set and forget my Darbee at 45% Gaming. Hi Def mode is intended for those who are very worried about artifacts. Gaming mode risks the occasional artifact for the sake of an otherwise better overall image.

I forget the actual number, but the input lag introduced by the Darbee is negligible, essentially zero. It's safe for video games.


----------



## jimmueller

I'm starting to find the fan noise irritating during quiet scenes. The PJ lens is about 52" from the primary listening position and the only way to increase the distance is to slide the PJ left or right on the back wall (which makes it off center from the screen) or to move the sofa closer to the screen (viewing distance is 105" currently, using 122" diagonal image). Do the newer BenQ's have significantly quieter cooling?


----------



## Nalow

I've noticed continual price drops on the W1070. Do you think it's because retailers are trying to push them out the door because of the HT1075?

The W1070 has been my "choice" for a while now, but I am not ready to purchase it yet. Do you guys think it'll be going up in price soon, or keep dropping/stabilizing? I just want to get it at the best price.


----------



## wanab

jimmueller said:


> I'm starting to find the fan noise irritating during quiet scenes. The PJ lens is about 52" from the primary listening position and the only way to increase the distance is to slide the PJ left or right on the back wall (which makes it off center from the screen) or to move the sofa closer to the screen (viewing distance is 105" currently, using 122" diagonal image). Do the newer BenQ's have significantly quieter cooling?


 When did you purchase it...I found on these forums that the early buyers like myself,had quite a loud fan ...got mine March ,2013..so loud had to return in my 30 day window..The newer ones produced this mid year 2014 are really quieter by alot!


----------



## voodoo2crue

jimmueller said:


> I'm starting to find the fan noise irritating during quiet scenes. The PJ lens is about 52" from the primary listening position and the only way to increase the distance is to slide the PJ left or right on the back wall (which makes it off center from the screen) or to move the sofa closer to the screen (viewing distance is 105" currently, using 122" diagonal image). Do the newer BenQ's have significantly quieter cooling?


Do you use the economic lamp mode? I find it to be tolerable in eco mode.


----------



## jimmueller

wanab said:


> When did you purchase it...I found on these forums that the early buyers like myself,had quite a loud fan ...got mine March ,2013..so loud had to return in my 30 day window..The newer ones produced this mid year 2014 are really quieter by alot!





voodoo2crue said:


> Do you use the economic lamp mode? I find it to be tolerable in eco mode.


I bought it this month, the manufacture date is shown as November 2014, came with 1.08 firmware. I'm currently using _Dreamer's_ calibration and while I can't verify at this moment because I'm at work, I'm pretty sure the lamp mode is in Smart Eco. How does the Economy vs Smart Eco fan noise compare?


----------



## voodoo2crue

jimmueller said:


> I bought it this month, the manufacture date is shown as November 2014. I'm currently using _Dreamer's_ calibration and while I can't verify at this moment because I'm at work, I'm pretty sure the lamp mode is in Smart Eco. How does the Economy vs Smart Eco fan noise compare?


I've played around with all modes and found that the smart eco mode is image dependent which makes the lamp power and fan speed/noise fluctuate depending on the image projected,which bothered me. I've settled in with the economic mode.


----------



## RedLefty

incus said:


> That's great that it was covered. And a backlit remote, sounds great for my aging eyes. I guess you were still under warranty? Mine is out of warranty but I am still going to send it in after Christmas break and wish for the best $$.
> 
> I just picked up a Pioneer vsx-1124 (was on sale for $250 off) as I'm not messing with external switches any more after the last switch fiasco. (Had an HK AVR630) Figured I'll just get something halfway decent to hold off for a few years while the HDCP handshake gods figure out what they are going to do. Since then I've also found out that not only did the switch fry my w1070 hdmi ports but also the one in my Panasonic DMP-BD85k. Good thing I have a back up BD65 as its hard to find anything with component outs.
> 
> I'm also glad you have your projector for the holidays but sorry your having some handshake issues that are new. I was looking at Emotiva, and almost jumped on a umc-200 but decided I needed 2 hdmi out for TV and projector. I have not used the Fusion but have read some issues pushing distance over hdmi. Hate to see you get further frustrated.
> 
> Thanks for the update. Sorry it took so long to respond.
> 
> Incus


I'm sure mine wasn't in warranty as it was 18 months old and had been bought on Amazon.

Yeah I know the Fusion 8100 might not fix the handshake issue, but that's okay because I wanted it anyway to start the move from 5.1 to 7.1. That's why I'm also buying one extra redmere HDMI cable to just go direct from each source (digital cable and PS3) if I have to.

Guess I'll know Christmas morning if I can retire from manually switching cables behind the entertainment center!


----------



## kreeturez

RedLefty said:


> I'm sure mine wasn't in warranty as it was 18 months old and had been bought on Amazon.



They replaced it out of warranty? (Warranty is definitely only one year). That's pretty awesome. Sometimes I feel like I'm the only one around here who's had less-than-great after-sales support from them (that was a year ago, though)!



voodoo2crue said:


> I've played around with all modes and found that the smart eco mode is image dependent which makes the lamp power and fan speed/noise fluctuate depending on the image projected,which bothered me. I've settled in with the economic mode.


Yeah, in SmartEco, fan-speed fluctuates depending on the peak-brightness within the image. So you do get full-brightness on bright scenes (which is why lamp life is also still high in this mode), but you also get up-to-'Normal' levels of fan-speed.

Even on a pitch-black image in SmartEco though, Eco is still quieter: and it's consistently so.


----------



## ocelittle

Hey guys,

For Christmas I bought my folks the new 1070 (HT something or other). I have the 1070 and my parents are rocking a terrible Mitsubishi SD projector. 

The problem is that they have this great big house fully smart wired through a central brain through some crazy over-priced service. This means that any time you want to change something you need to hire their high priced techs to come out. 

Not very fun for Christmas. Anyways, that is too long of an intro. 

My problem is their current projector is connected via VGA. Luckily this one has that too but when I take the plug and plug it into this projector I'm not getting a feed. 

Any idea why? I know it's not hot swappable so I tried to turn off everything and go from there. No dice. No signal. I put it back into the old projector and it works fine. 

Any ideas?

I'm confused.


----------



## AV_Integrated

ocelittle said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> For Christmas I bought my folks the new 1070 (HT something or other). I have the 1070 and my parents are rocking a terrible Mitsubishi SD projector.
> 
> The problem is that they have this great big house fully smart wired through a central brain through some crazy over-priced service. This means that any time you want to change something you need to hire their high priced techs to come out.
> 
> Not very fun for Christmas. Anyways, that is too long of an intro.
> 
> My problem is their current projector is connected via VGA. Luckily this one has that too but when I take the plug and plug it into this projector I'm not getting a feed.
> 
> Any idea why? I know it's not hot swappable so I tried to turn off everything and go from there. No dice. No signal. I put it back into the old projector and it works fine.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> I'm confused.


My idea is that their existing projector is not getting VGA, but component video through that VGA connection. It either breaks out to a 3-wire component cable, or is just run over VGA. I find it very unlikely that if hooked up to HD sources it is being converted from component video to VGA.

Still, you need to look at the full chain. 
What sources are there (make/model)?
What connection is being made to those sources? Component video? VGA? Composite?
What A/V receiver is in use?
Is there a scaler in line between the sources and the projector? (make/model)

No offense, but 'high priced' customization companies should make it so that complex systems work properly and don't have long term headaches. The guys who know what they are doing come out and make a system work on the first try and then that system lasts for years. So, while you may be able to do them same, and you certainly could buy them a remote and program it, at the end of the day, they may have been using this system for years, and it still works well for them, which makes it worth some amount of money to have a truly reliable A/V system.

It should be noted, that an A/V professional who would come out to your home would tell you immediately why that VGA connection isn't working. 

But, dig into it and let us know what connections are actually in use. Perhaps hook a component directly up to the projector.

Is there a HDMI cable in place between the head end and the projector already? What is the game plan to deal with HD video in a DHCP world?


----------



## Luis Gabriel Gerena

*Help with HTPC 3D please! 
*
Hello!
So after spending some time with the W1070, I can say, I love it!
Now I am working on getting the best IQ I can get from my HTPC.
So far, with SVP and Madvr using new scripts it is damn amazing.
One catch though... while, SVP is awesome, my problem is, most animation movies are in 3D which I love with my BenQ W1070 projector so I am stuck between 3D and getting the smooth motion of SVP. 
I have not found a way to use Bluray 3D ISOs with SVP since SVP does not play with PowerDVD or similar.

If I were to use a 3D MKV or similar file then I could load it into MPC to use SVP BUT for some reason, my 3D looks all weird with objects not correctly placed so I am sort of forced into only ripping to ISO so far.
Basically my perfect setup for 3D will be using SVP to achieve 48 or 60frames for animated movies where the extra fluid motion is very nice.
Any help is appreciated!


----------



## tuckerpc389

I'm pretty sure I'm about to pick up the HT1085ST, which I know is only a little bit better pic quality than the w1070. I have a Mitsubishi WD-82740 DLP tv now that I've been happy with picture quality and 3d-wise. My question is this, is the BenQ W1070/HT1085ST as good as or better picture quality-wise and 3D-wise as my Mits dlp tv? I can't seem to find much comparision or the likes between a nice DLP tv and nice DLP Projector. I'd really like some feedback on this. Not trying to thread high-jack but just use this same one as it's about the projector in question. Thanks so much,


----------



## ocelittle

DP!


----------



## ocelittle

AV_Integrated said:


> My idea is that their existing projector is not getting VGA, but component video through that VGA connection. It either breaks out to a 3-wire component cable, or is just run over VGA. I find it very unlikely that if hooked up to HD sources it is being converted from component video to VGA.
> 
> Still, you need to look at the full chain.
> What sources are there (make/model)?
> What connection is being made to those sources? Component video? VGA? Composite?
> What A/V receiver is in use?
> Is there a scaler in line between the sources and the projector? (make/model)
> 
> No offense, but 'high priced' customization companies should make it so that complex systems work properly and don't have long term headaches. The guys who know what they are doing come out and make a system work on the first try and then that system lasts for years. So, while you may be able to do them same, and you certainly could buy them a remote and program it, at the end of the day, they may have been using this system for years, and it still works well for them, which makes it worth some amount of money to have a truly reliable A/V system.
> 
> It should be noted, that an A/V professional who would come out to your home would tell you immediately why that VGA connection isn't working.
> 
> But, dig into it and let us know what connections are actually in use. Perhaps hook a component directly up to the projector.
> 
> Is there a HDMI cable in place between the head end and the projector already? What is the game plan to deal with HD video in a DHCP world?


Thanks for the response, AV Integrated.

I think you're right about them sending Component. I took some photos of it. It's definitely RGB into VGA, why would they do that, and how would that affect what I'm trying to do (Send that same VGA connection into the Benq)?

The feed is still the feed, right?

The VGA is connected by 3x BNC adapters, but the component cables are only female, no male, so I'd likely have to run over to get some BNC to RCA adaptors. Doubtful at this time of night 

There are 2x HDMI cables spitting out of the in-house wiring, but they're not hot so I can't tie into them. The only thing set up is the dumb VGA/Component thing. No idea what the chain is from there.

I'm looking for a temporary solution, they have these people coming out in January to fix the front door security camera so they can re-do the HDMI and program the remote no problem. My parents have more dollars than sense. They have an Apple TV V1 plugged into it, but can't put in a new one without paying $120/hour for them to come replace it.

It's madness. 

I will take pictures when I have a second!

SIDE NOTE, would an HDMI to VGA adapter work on this?


----------



## PaulKemp

How does the benq w1070 hold up to late 2014, early 2015 standards? Looking for a super budget pj for an attic, white walls and roof. One small wibdow that I can light control. 

I do not have any idea about measurements, but pj will be directly over head (1 meter (3foot)), and about 3.5 meters to the screen. Thanks!


----------



## jsil

My Benq on 1.07 firmware and was wandering what settings you guy's are using thanks.


----------



## gearhead

I just got this projector and love just about everything it does compaired to my sony 1272 crt projector except for the fact that i see "rainbows"... Is there any way to reduce the rainbow effect that i am seeing? Its not really bad (i love the picture this thing puts out) but if i look off the screen, blink my eye just right, turn my head while something fast and bright goes across the screen i see the rainbows.. Is there anyway to reduce this or am i going to have to return it and start looking at something like the epson 5030/sony hw40es


----------



## bluer101

gearhead said:


> I just got this projector and love just about everything it does compaired to my sony 1272 crt projector except for the fact that i see "rainbows"... Is there any way to reduce the rainbow effect that i am seeing? Its not really bad (i love the picture this thing puts out) but if i look off the screen, blink my eye just right, turn my head while something fast and bright goes across the screen i see the rainbows.. Is there anyway to reduce this or am i going to have to return it and start looking at something like the epson 5030/sony hw40es


If it's brand new give it 100 hours and run the bulb on Eco not smart Eco. Also if you can from your source feed it 60 vs 24p.


----------



## gearhead

yeah it is brand new, had it since monday and have about 30hrs on it. I am currently feeding it 1080i threw component from the cable box. I have an hdmi cable that is too short but i have hooked it up last night to see if there were any changes (yes i plan on hdmi connection) didn't notice too much change.. Maybe the run time and hdmi cable will help knock it down a bit.


----------



## jkirby

bigcat said:


> Did you wall mount this? I am shopping for one I can wall mount over a TV. I am wondering what the max distance between the wall and the screen is. Does it come with hardware for wall mounting?


Sorry for the late reply - I have been out of town.

I had it mounted to the ceiling, so that it drops about 1' in front of the TV. All hardware included.

I didn't even attempt to figure out the distance for the TV and screen from the wall, and hired a local contractor to do this. Watching him take all the measurements to ensure the TV, screen and Proj were all aligned correctly was well worth the cost to me.


----------



## AV_Integrated

ocelittle said:


> I think you're right about them sending Component. I took some photos of it. It's definitely RGB into VGA, why would they do that, and how would that affect what I'm trying to do (Send that same VGA connection into the Benq)?


They would do that because the existing projector may not have had a true component input but the VGA input on that model accepted component video over VGA.

The W1070 has a dedicated component video input. So, yes, get BNC to RCA adapters and plug into the component video input on the W1070.



ocelittle said:


> The feed is still the feed, right?


Well... sure. Maybe. Depends on what the feed really is. The feed certainly isn't VGA if there are only 3-cables connected to that VGA connection. It most likely is component HD, which is different than 'RGB'. Component video typically uses three cables colored red, green, and blue, but RGB is actually a video format term, and rarely used in residential installations.



ocelittle said:


> There are 2x HDMI cables spitting out of the in-house wiring, but they're not hot so I can't tie into them. The only thing set up is the dumb VGA/Component thing. No idea what the chain is from there.


Someone will need to figure out the HDMI solution for this setup at some point. It's not a requirement though. If component HD is in place, and works well, you can stick with it for as long as necessary.



ocelittle said:


> I'm looking for a temporary solution, they have these people coming out in January to fix the front door security camera so they can re-do the HDMI and program the remote no problem. My parents have more dollars than sense. They have an Apple TV V1 plugged into it, but can't put in a new one without paying $120/hour for them to come replace it.


Would you say the same if they were paying an electrician or a car mechanic? Kind of rude to those who really know A/V well and can program systems to work properly for the long term. The professional A/V industry has some really poor technicians, but the good ones can setup systems which have reliability which lasts for years. Most of my car repairs don't last anywhere near that long.



ocelittle said:


> SIDE NOTE, would an HDMI to VGA adapter work on this?


No.


----------



## ocelittle

AV_Integrated said:


> They would do that because the existing projector may not have had a true component input but the VGA input on that model accepted component video over VGA.
> 
> The W1070 has a dedicated component video input. So, yes, get BNC to RCA adapters and plug into the component video input on the W1070.
> 
> 
> Well... sure. Maybe. Depends on what the feed really is. The feed certainly isn't VGA if there are only 3-cables connected to that VGA connection. It most likely is component HD, which is different than 'RGB'. Component video typically uses three cables colored red, green, and blue, but RGB is actually a video format term, and rarely used in residential installations.
> 
> 
> Someone will need to figure out the HDMI solution for this setup at some point. It's not a requirement though. If component HD is in place, and works well, you can stick with it for as long as necessary.
> 
> 
> Would you say the same if they were paying an electrician or a car mechanic? Kind of rude to those who really know A/V well and can program systems to work properly for the long term. The professional A/V industry has some really poor technicians, but the good ones can setup systems which have reliability which lasts for years. Most of my car repairs don't last anywhere near that long.
> 
> 
> No.


Thanks again for the reply. Your responses are excellent and I appreciate it.

You're right about the fee to come out. It's just annoying to not be able to do it myself when I'm otherwise fully capable. I wanted to buy them an Apple TV and can't because of the insane amount of wiring going on. They spent over $100K on their 'smart house' wiring and it's hard to buy them a gift for something like this when it comes with an extra 1-3 hours on top of the present. Having said that, they have been here five years now. Time flies, so this is the first upgrade that they're really getting...not a big deal in the grand scheme of things.

I found a place locally (I'm up in Canada for the holidays) that sells female BNC to RCA and I'm going to try and pick them up tomorrow so I can install it. Hopefully that works, and bypassing the strange VGA adaptor will give me a proper feed.

The current set up has the RGB to a VGA output, it's really strange. I've never seen anything like it. I wish that they had spent an extra $1000 for something 'current' rather than accept the donation from my aunt. 

Oh well. With Christmas here and gone (I set up the projector temporarily on their ottoman for the 'reveal, surprise!' and it worked well. They have a great sound set up and I'd love to have been able to tie into it but the projector has shockingly good speakers for what it is. So I've been able to use it a little bit already.

Anyway, thanks again so much for taking the time to respond in full. Sorry about the snark regarding what you guys do, I wasn't putting it into proper perspective (as well as forgetting just how long they've been in this house!).

Cheers and happy holidays!


----------



## teookie

Yesterday my W1070 started projecting two spots, one light and one dark on my screen. I know they are both coming from the projector because they move around on screen if I move the projector. Both spots are coming from the projector lens; I tested for this by holding a sheet of cardboard up to block the light from the fan grill, but the spots remained on screen. Moving the cardboard in front of the lens eliminated the spots.

I included a link to some pictures. What could cause this? At first I thought it was dust on the lens, but wiping it off with a micro fiber cloth did not help. I'm afraid I'm going to have to send the projector to BenQ to have it looked at. It only has 250 hours on it.

http://imgur.com/a/kapbG


----------



## bluer101

teookie said:


> Yesterday my W1070 started projecting two spots, one light and one dark on my screen. I know they are both coming from the projector because they move around on screen if I move the projector. Both spots are coming from the projector lens; I tested for this by holding a sheet of cardboard up to block the light from the fan grill, but the spots remained on screen. Moving the cardboard in front of the lens eliminated the spots.
> 
> I included a link to some pictures. What could cause this? At first I thought it was dust on the lens, but wiping it off with a micro fiber cloth did not help. I'm afraid I'm going to have to send the projector to BenQ to have it looked at. It only has 250 hours on it.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/kapbG


It's probally dust inside the light box itself. Someone else might be able to help.


----------



## teookie

Found a solution. I followed the instructions in the post linked below and it got rid of both spots.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...080st-how-remove-dust-blobs.html#post30265257


----------



## Rew452

teookie said:


> Found a solution. I followed the instructions in the post linked below and it got rid of both spots.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/showthread.php?p=30265257


Bad link


----------



## jsil

Try this thread benq-w1080st-how-remove-dust-blobs.


----------



## fredxr2d2

Hi All,

I wanted to report back on using a Darbee with the W1070. I've had my Darbee for a week now and I've settled on HD 45% as my "set-and-forget" mode.

I really like what the Darblet does to the image, though my gf can't really tell it's on or off. I tried Gaming at 45% but it actually made the image so contrasty with some material (rewatching the Harry Potter movies) that I began to see rainbows again, so I switched it back to HD and the rainbows went away. Having had the W1070 for 1.5 years now, I can honestly say that adding a Darbee brought a little bit of extra sharpness to an image I didn't think could get any sharper. I like the effect and recommend it.

I also tried a higher HD percentage, but with my 82" screen and my seating distance of 8-10', the image started to look fake even at 50%, so I dialed it down.

All of this said, if you're considering a Darbee and don't know about them, the best way I can describe it (as many others have done) is that it lifts a haze off of the image that you wouldn't notice was there, but once it's gone you don't want it back.


----------



## wasure

i hit 5,000 hours on my first bulb so i figured i'd let some people know a few of my experiences.

first, this projector is awesome. i bought it as a stopgap as i only need about an 84" screen but good TVs in that size were in the $5k range when I bought this for $850. but it really has exceeded my expectations. 

it really is a light cannon. if i had to do it over again, i'd go with a grey screen. this pearl white draper fixed frame screen is perfect as far as the brightness levels in 3D but it tends to light up the whole room in 2D. i wonder what i should do. i set up brightness and greyscale levels pretty carefully, but I guess it's the white screen's fault.

i've had uniform brightness and focus, using the full zoom, no bulb or dust issues. the picture has been beautiful. in this price range, the black levels are totally acceptable, though with the white screen i have to make the room as dark as possible for best results.

once or twice i had weird black flashing but switching it from smart eco to eco and back again stopped it.

about 4,000 hours in, the projector started rattling when i turned it on. i tried all sorts of things and came to the conclusion it must be the cold weather changed the shape. the rattle only lasts about 2 minutes now, probably as the shape is settling, so i just turn the projector on 2 minutes early now.

the built-in chipset on my pc said it could do 3D, but it never worked. i threw in a cheap ATI gfx card and presto, 3D. still, it's better to go with an Oppo player or PS3 and do it that way, the only issue being the rainbows at 24hz, which I have tricked my brain into not seeing. 

i tried a DVDO Edge but it didn't really fix or improve anything. for scaling, i prefer the simple scaler in the projector itself.

if i go for another projector i will probably make it a 1:235 aspect ratio screen setup. the idea of velcro'ing black velvet to cover the top and bottom of the screen is too much for me, and without it, the borders (being a white screen) are somewhat distracting. i was surprised at the amount of wide cinematic content there is out there, which makes 16:9 look like 4:3. i think i could do with 16:9 content projecting smaller on a wider screen.

it's probably asking for too much, but a bigger vertical shift and maybe even horizontal would have really helped me with my setup. the projector is less than a foot above my head, not optimal but thank god it's quiet enough. i couldn't bring myself to use the keystone function.

first-timers really have to calculate the throw and everything quite perfectly to make sure this will really work well for them. you also have to think about all the cabling. i have a 7.1 soundbar so audio cables and hdmi cables zigzag throughout the room and up the wall because by definition the soundbar and projector need to be on opposite sides of the room. then i have certain devices near the projector because they go in s-video, while other devices are near the soundbar because they go in the hdmi so i have 2 system racks and every outlet filled with plugs. then, one of the more expensive universal remotes would also really help out. switching inputs on the benq remote is a b$%&h and then i have to do it on the receiver/soundbar as well.

overall, i highly recommend the projector. i was excited to set one up but used to disappointment. however, it really has surprised me with everything, from picture quality to inputs to 3d to bulb life, etc. 

cheers


----------



## kreeturez

wasure said:


> i hit 5,000 hours on my first bulb so i figured i'd let some people know a few of my experiences.
> 
> 
> 
> first, this projector is awesome. i bought it as a stopgap as i only need about an 84" screen but good TVs in that size were in the $5k range when I bought this for $850. but it really has exceeded my expectations.
> 
> 
> 
> it really is a light cannon. if i had to do it over again, i'd go with a grey screen. this pearl white draper fixed frame screen is perfect as far as the brightness levels in 3D but it tends to light up the whole room in 2D. i wonder what i should do. i set up brightness and greyscale levels pretty carefully, but I guess it's the white screen's fault.
> 
> 
> 
> i've had uniform brightness and focus, using the full zoom, no bulb or dust issues. the picture has been beautiful. in this price range, the black levels are totally acceptable, though with the white screen i have to make the room as dark as possible for best results.
> 
> 
> 
> overall, i highly recommend the projector. i was excited to set one up but used to disappointment. however, it really has surprised me with everything, from picture quality to inputs to 3d to bulb life, etc.



5000 hours in SmartEco lamp mode?

On a screen that size, 2D viewing in Eco rather than SmartEco would probably address your light-cannon brightness. (SmartEco runs about as bright as Normal mode in bright scenes... just with some free lamp life to go with it, as you've experienced!). Swapping to Eco and switching off BrilliantColor noticably drops brightness; useful for situations like yours!
I doubt you'd take a significant drop in lamp life; and SmartEco could still be used for 3D.

But yeah, BenQ really did good on this model; there's a reason it works well for so many of us. Ours gets use every day: the kids simply declared it "giant TV" since that's exactly what it looks like. Even forgetting about the size advantage, it bests the PQ of my 46" LG LED-LCD.

I've recommended it to a couple of friends and colleagues (both experienced in front projection and inexperienced); never fails to please. Outstanding OTB picture settings; tons of brightness, great lamp life, sharp, accurate picture, low-lag, a bit of lens shift, great 3D. Ticks all the right boxes for most. 

Thanks for the share.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

gearhead said:


> yeah it is brand new, had it since monday and have about 30hrs on it. I am currently feeding it 1080i threw component from the cable box. I have an hdmi cable that is too short but i have hooked it up last night to see if there were any changes (yes i plan on hdmi connection) didn't notice too much change.. Maybe the run time and hdmi cable will help knock it down a bit.


Hi there, I just replaced my blown lamp with a replacement from China and it works although after about 3 minutes the projector shuts off and goes into low power mode.

I reset the lamp hour usage meter in the menu and did a "reset all settings" but now I can't change the lamp power from Normal to Eco or Smart Eco, although every other menu option works. This sucks. I would turn it into Eco for the first hundred hours to break it in, but the menu option is greyed out and the projector appears to be overheating, i.e. going into thermal shutdown mode repeatedly and I'm stuck. Can anybody help out?

I tried lowering the brightness and trying a different user setting, I'm even lowering the heat in my apartment and putting the fan into high altitude mode. I'm worried that when my bulb burst that it damaged something in the fans.

EDIT : Ok, it's definitely overheating. I tried putting a big fan on it with the lid slightly open and it still went into shutdown mode. Anybody else ever have this overheating issue? It goes away, right? I also managed to switch lamp mode to Economic once but I'm not sure it held, because it's still shutting down. And now the option is greyed out again.


----------



## kreeturez

RLBURNSIDE said:


> Hi there, I just replaced my blown lamp with a replacement from China and it works although after about 3 minutes the projector shuts off and goes into low power mode.



My first spare from China turned out to be the incorrect wattage (not 240W) despite the seller promising it was "100% compatible". I eventually had them swap it out (took a while to convince them): but you sure your lamp isn't just a dud (or simply incompatible)? This is a common occurrence with generic bulbs... (my next order will be an original for sure).

The lamp ballast logic in these projectors is relatively intelligent (partly thanks to variable-power lamp modes); so it's very possible it's detecting something amiss (incorrect current flow for instance) if it's not 100% compatible.

It's normally a few minutes of power-on operation that's required before the projector will let you change lamp modes: perhaps it's shutting off before then.


----------



## anthonyrowe

*Dim Image*

While many people here seem to be raving about the lamp life on this projector, I am wondering if I am having issues with mine.

I have had my projector for 1.5 years, with 1034 hours on the lamp. I have been running it in normal mode ( oops should have gone with smarteco ), usually on standard settings, and I've always thought it looked great.

However, recently, I've found myself always playing with the settings trying to make the image look good, and I realized that everything just seems way too dark. It kind of crept up on me I guess over time, but should this really be happening after only 1000 hours? I try playing around with the brightness but image quality goes to crap.

One issue I was having since I got it was occasionally ( maybe 1 time out of ten ) I would turn ON the projector and a red light would be on on the unit, but nothing would projects. The manual says its an issue with the lamp, but after trying again after a minute it would function like normal, so I never bothered to get it checked.

Now, it works fine, other than it seems way too dim ( I can't even get to something acceptable for me, just strains my eyes ). So what should I do, order a new lamp? Any other options?

I found one on projectorlampsource.ca for 153$, compared to amazon 250$. Is that a reputable source?

Thanks for your input


----------



## voodoo2crue

Thanks for the share wasure, great to see that the bulb life has been long and consistent through out. Looks like my plan to ride my 1070 until an affordable 4k PJ comes along will work


----------



## bluer101

anthonyrowe said:


> While many people here seem to be raving about the lamp life on this projector, I am wondering if I am having issues with mine.
> 
> I have had my projector for 1.5 years, with 1034 hours on the lamp. I have been running it in normal mode ( oops should have gone with smarteco ), usually on standard settings, and I've always thought it looked great.
> 
> However, recently, I've found myself always playing with the settings trying to make the image look good, and I realized that everything just seems way too dark. It kind of crept up on me I guess over time, but should this really be happening after only 1000 hours? I try playing around with the brightness but image quality goes to crap.
> 
> One issue I was having since I got it was occasionally ( maybe 1 time out of ten ) I would turn ON the projector and a red light would be on on the unit, but nothing would projects. The manual says its an issue with the lamp, but after trying again after a minute it would function like normal, so I never bothered to get it checked.
> 
> Now, it works fine, other than it seems way too dim ( I can't even get to something acceptable for me, just strains my eyes ). So what should I do, order a new lamp? Any other options?
> 
> I found one on projectorlampsource.ca for 153$, compared to amazon 250$. Is that a reputable source?
> 
> Thanks for your input


I would get a new bulb first. Anything can go bad at anytime, but start there first.


----------



## Quicksilv3r

so much to read! And so excited. Just bought this projector last night on Futureshop.ca the only sucky thing is, I have no use for the projector until after I do my basement reno in the spring/summer. Getting married in April means all of our budget is towards the wedding and we have to finish the basement after the wedding.

It won't be a reno like we see on the monthly HT posts here, even though I would love to do one like some of these other guys do.

the main concern we have is our basement is partially finished now, but the biggest issue I can see with putting up a projector is we have drop ceilings in the basement that cover up the duct work. So for the most part, we have 10' ceilings but where I want the put the projector, is almost right near where the ceiling drops to 7.5'. I'm going to have to figure out how to mount the projector for maximum size (looking at between 100"-120" screen sizes) but not have the projector mounted to the duct work dropped ceiling area. 

I have been reading this thread for a few months now, and decided for budgeting purposes, this projector is ideal. Coming from a relatively small 40" Samsung LCD at 120mhz with automotion on, I love the life like look of automotion and i know I will miss that on this projector. 

My plan is to have the existing tv sit behind my screen (i want to have a screen that scrolls up) and use the tv for watching tv shows, and the projector would be used for gaming on my PS3 and movies and watch hockey games on it. 

Once I get my plans going for my basement reno, I will check back in, and maybe you guys can help me figure out a few details i'm confused about on how to properly set up the projector


----------



## voodoo2crue

Quicksilv3r I'm sure you'll get plenty of good suggestions here, but if it was me. One day when I was bored and have nothing else to do I would take the PJ an extension cord and a ladder to the basement and play around with locations. Pop a test pattern up on the wall and see what it looks like.


----------



## SvtFoci

What's the consensus about the screen for these? I used to have an Acer h5360 for which I used a painted screen with very good results. Throw distance will be able 10ft. for the Benny.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

kreeturez said:


> My first spare from China turned out to be the incorrect wattage (not 240W) despite the seller promising it was "100% compatible". I eventually had them swap it out (took a while to convince them): but you sure your lamp isn't just a dud (or simply incompatible)? This is a common occurrence with generic bulbs... (my next order will be an original for sure).
> 
> The lamp ballast logic in these projectors is relatively intelligent (partly thanks to variable-power lamp modes); so it's very possible it's detecting something amiss (incorrect current flow for instance) if it's not 100% compatible.
> 
> It's normally a few minutes of power-on operation that's required before the projector will let you change lamp modes: perhaps it's shutting off before then.


Thanks for the info. I made sure the actual box stated it was 240W and the proper model, and I bought it using the link that others have had success with.

I hope I don't need to replace it again. Doh. And I just bought an anamorphic lens too.


----------



## Renron

Quick,
I noticed that your location is Orangeville, I thought it was Orangevale and I would come over and help you out. 
Pull a few drop panels and take some photos for us, it should be fairly easy to help you build a suitable mount support above the tiles, then just drill a hole through one for the support pipe mount. If that's not clear, it will be. Easy peasy.

SVT,
I have a 106" Fixed Elite Sable White screen 1.1 gain. I am VERY happy with it. From ~8 feet away I can't see pixels, and the screen is fairly smooth so I can't see the texture either. Roughly ~$250 Amazon. 

Ron


----------



## mkiv808

Hey guys, which screen am I better off with for my W1070? Right now I'm just projecting onto off-white painted eggshell walls. 

1. White screen: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CYLOTPK...UTF8&colid=2KGNLQ33RAYB9&coliid=I9LZ04OGZQVWQ

2. Grey screen: http://www.amazon.com/STR-169120-G-...1420177751&sr=1-1&keywords=Silver+Ticket+120"

Is the grey worth the extra money? I understand it's better for black levels, but would it reduce brightness significantly vs. white? 

Curious which is the best fit for this projector.


----------



## mkiv808

Hey guys, which screen am I better off with for my W1070? Right now I'm just projecting onto off-white painted eggshell walls. 

1. White screen: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CYLOTPK...UTF8&colid=2KGNLQ33RAYB9&coliid=I9LZ04OGZQVWQ

2. Grey screen: http://www.amazon.com/STR-169120-G-...1420177751&sr=1-1&keywords=Silver+Ticket+120"

Is the grey worth the extra money? I understand it's better for black levels, but would it reduce brightness significantly vs. white? 

Curious which is the best fit for this projector.


----------



## AV_Integrated

mkiv808 said:


> Hey guys, which screen am I better off with for my W1070? Right now I'm just projecting onto off-white painted eggshell walls.
> 
> 1. White screen: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CYLOTPK...UTF8&colid=2KGNLQ33RAYB9&coliid=I9LZ04OGZQVWQ
> 
> 2. Grey screen: http://www.amazon.com/STR-169120-G-...1420177751&sr=1-1&keywords=Silver+Ticket+120"
> 
> Is the grey worth the extra money? I understand it's better for black levels, but would it reduce brightness significantly vs. white?
> 
> Curious which is the best fit for this projector.


Is your room really bad?

You don't buy a screen for a projector, you buy a screen for the room it is in.

In almost no situations do I think a grey screen is the right one to use with most projectors. Control your ambient light, control your reflections, and do critical viewing with the lights out.


----------



## mkiv808

It's a dedicated theater room and 99% of viewing is done with barely any ambient light.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

I had a white screen and when I went with grey, the image looked even better, I have a pretty dark room with very little light, I did find it deepen the colors and improve the blacks, yes you dont get the most pure white but by no means is the grey noticeable in white color scenes but I went with a very light grey. I figure for if lights are on or I open up the black out curtains to let light in, I can still enjoy the picture and with it throwing a 120" from about 11ft away even on Eco this still throws enough light so the picture remains nice and bright but no so bright it strains your eyes...


----------



## zzoo

I just got the HT1075. It looks great !
Could you please tell me how to do the zoom (i.e. the projector is fixed at a place, then make the image bigger or smaller). With the lens shift, it seems that it just focus the image, adjust the sharpness.

May I have one more question: about the mount, should I get a specific mount for HT1075 or any standard mount should be good enough ?

Thank you.


----------



## Frank Vargas

Hello, Im new to the projector scene, I just got a benq 1070 and a drop down screen, I just have a question , The projector is really good the only thing i see is on white color part of movies i see like circles ripples on the screen, i don't know if that is normal or not, Its a little noticeable. Its like burning flames but transparent.


----------



## mkiv808

Frank Vargas said:


> Hello, Im new to the projector scene, I just got a benq 1070 and a drop down screen, I just have a question , The projector is really good the only thing i see is on white color part of movies i see like circles ripples on the screen, i don't know if that is normal or not, Its a little noticeable. Its like burning flames but transparent.


You may be susceptible to this: http://hometheaterreview.com/rainbow-effect/


----------



## Frank Vargas

I dont know, I tough the rainbow effect was like a blink of color, What im seeing is like little circles on the screen when a bright image comes on, and i see it moving around the projector screen like if their dust or something.


----------



## HorrorScope

Frank Vargas said:


> I dont know, I tough the rainbow effect was like a blink of color, What im seeing is like little circles on the screen when a bright image comes on, and i see it moving around the projector screen like if their dust or something.


Might be too much light and hot-spotting.


----------



## Frank Vargas

HorrorScope said:


> Might be too much light and hot-spotting.


Ohh that might be it hot-spotting, The projector is on the baseman i have the carl black out screen, It look likes circles of flames but they are transparent and only notice but on bright images. How can i get rip of that. I did not know how to call those but i think its hot spots on the screen.


----------



## dreamer

Frank Vargas said:


> Ohh that might be it hot-spotting, The projector is on the baseman i have the carl black out screen, It look likes circles of flames but they are transparent and only notice but on bright images. How can i get rip of that. I did not know how to call those but i think its hot spots on the screen.


If you are using plain blackout cloth, then it is not likely to be hotspotting. Is the material pulled tight so it stays flat with no waviness ? You said it was a "drop down screen", so does that mean it is a rollup retractable screen ? If it does not have tensioning cables on the sides, but is just a plain rollup screen, then it probably isn't perfectly flat. What source are you watching ? Blue Ray disc, or cable TV or something ? Poor source material can show blockiness, posterization, pixelation, etc. and are more obvious when watching a larger image than when watching on a TV. If it is appearing on Bluray, then it is likely the screen itself not being flat.


----------



## vjicecool

Does any one know how to fix this issue?
My projector screen looks smaller on left side. I have attached image for proof
When i took this pic the projector was not connected to any external device.


----------



## bluer101

vjicecool said:


> Does any one know how to fix this issue?
> My projector screen looks smaller on left side. I have attached image for proof
> When i took this pic the projector was not connected to any external device.



Yep, your projector is not square with the wall. You need to rotate the projector to the left some. The best to see is use the test pattern to get lined up.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Buying a laser guide (which shows straight lines on the wall) and a level, will allow you to hold it up horizontally near the top and bottom edges of your projected image to make sure they are horizontal. If your top, left, right, and bottom lines are straight, then you've aligned the projector properly.

That said, you can just get a friend to hold a level on the bottom, left, and right edges of the grid test pattern and tell you to jiggle the projector this way or that until the level is perfectly vertical or horizontal. That's what I did and ended up with a nice, solid, focused and square image.


----------



## Renron

Mr. Cool,
A couple of thoughts in addition to what has already been posted. 
We will assume that you have mounted the projector lens the correct distance down from the top of the screen.

Remeasure from the top center of the screen (projector off) to the nearest wall. 
Measure from the center of the screen (about the same height as the lens) to the projector lens. Write the #s down. 
Measure the screen to lens distance (about the same height as the lens) on the wall perpendicular to the screen. Make a small mark at this point.
Measure from that point you just marked, to the center of the projector lens (not the support post), if they are the same or within


----------



## asch

Quick question for someone with a w1070. Does it have a 3.5mm jack for pc audio input?
I can't see clearly in the pictures of it, and my laptop doesn't have hdmi.


----------



## kreeturez

asch said:


> Quick question for someone with a w1070. Does it have a 3.5mm jack for pc audio input?
> 
> I can't see clearly in the pictures of it, and my laptop doesn't have hdmi.



It does. 

But I'd recommend plugging in PC speakers directly from your laptop rather than relying on the internal speakers of the projector (which would sound much better). 

The only thing I'd recommend using the projector's internal sound system for is its 3.5mm audio-out to obtain stereo output from HDMI sources with little hassle (useful for temporary setups - like an outdoor movie night, for instance.)


----------



## asch

That makes sense, I forgot that it would be routed through surround. I was thinking of the way I route it through my t.v. now. Thanks for the response.


----------



## rolling01

zzoo said:


> I just got the HT1075. It looks great !
> Could you please tell me how to do the zoom (i.e. the projector is fixed at a place, then make the image bigger or smaller). With the lens shift, it seems that it just focus the image, adjust the sharpness.
> 
> Thank you.


To zoom use the big ring (which will make pic bigger/smaller but blurry and the the skinny ring to focus the blurry pic.
Lens shift is the little screw behind the sliding panel and only moves pic up and down,does nothing with pic quality.


----------



## crank73

*Receiver Projector Hookup*

Hi guys. I just picked up a W1070. 
I'm wondering how you guys have connected it to you HT receiver. Right now, without the projector, I'm running all my equipment (PS4, Sattelite box, Apple TV) HDMI to my Yamaha RXV675 and have one HDMI output from Yamaha to my TV. My Yamaha only has that 1 HDMI output but has a component output. My Yamaha will not output an HDMI input to component output. 
Long story short, are you guys splitting your receiver HDMI out and sending one to your tv and one to your projector? Is that the workarround?
Thanks


----------



## Daniel Chaves

crank73 said:


> Hi guys. I just picked up a W1070.
> I'm wondering how you guys have connected it to you HT receiver. Right now, without the projector, I'm running all my equipment (PS4, Sattelite box, Apple TV) HDMI to my Yamaha RXV675 and have one HDMI output from Yamaha to my TV. My Yamaha only has that 1 HDMI output but has a component output. My Yamaha will not output an HDMI input to component output.
> Long story short, are you guys splitting your receiver HDMI out and sending one to your tv and one to your projector? Is that the workarround?
> Thanks


Some AVR have two HDMI outputs but most I would say only have one, so your option is to either get a really nice splitter that can handle 3d signal or you could get a really nice switch, if you are using CEC commands to turn on and off your equipment then you might want to use a switch so that your not sending a command to turn on your TV and the Projector unless you want that to happen.


----------



## HorrorScope

crank73 said:


> Hi guys. I just picked up a W1070.
> I'm wondering how you guys have connected it to you HT receiver. Right now, without the projector, I'm running all my equipment (PS4, Sattelite box, Apple TV) HDMI to my Yamaha RXV675 and have one HDMI output from Yamaha to my TV. My Yamaha only has that 1 HDMI output but has a component output. My Yamaha will not output an HDMI input to component output.
> Long story short, are you guys splitting your receiver HDMI out and sending one to your tv and one to your projector? Is that the workarround?
> Thanks


I use a splitter, yeah next receiver I get will have two HDMI's out, easy enough to find one for sale. HDMI 1 In to 2 outs. I suggest a powered splitter, I tried a non-powered one once and it was flaky. $20-$30.


----------



## crank73

Ok. Looks like a splitter is the way to go. Anyone have any advice. I've researched several and they range from 20 to 120 bucks. Why the difference. What am I looking for. 
I will not be using the projector and tv at the same time. Both my tv and projector can play 1080p but my tv does not play 3D and I plan to watch some 3D blurays with my ps4 on the BenQ. Some splitters don't mention 3d capability and some switches say that both displays connected to the outputs must be 3d capable for the 3d signal to work. 
Can I assume that if the display I am not using is OFF, then the splitter thinks it's only connected to one output so all that is moot? Some splitters also say that it will default to the lowest resolution display. Once again, is that assuming both displays are being used at the same time? So it does not apply to me?
Thanks.


----------



## gramatik2013

*Mlh*

Can 1070 be used with Roku/Amazon/Chromcast sticks Roku 3 out of the box simply by connecting to HDMI? I was reading review of 1075 and this particular feature got me confused. I have Roku 3 but using one of the sticks might be more convenient to access Netflix/Amazon streaming services. 
thank you
Link to review
http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/benq-ht1075-projector-review-special-features/


----------



## CheYC

gramatik2013 said:


> Can 1070 be used with Roku/Amazon/Chromcast sticks Roku 3 out of the box simply by connecting to HDMI? I was reading review of 1075 and this particular feature got me confused. I have Roku 3 but using one of the sticks might be more convenient to access Netflix/Amazon streaming services.
> thank you
> Link to review
> http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/benq-ht1075-projector-review-special-features/


Shouldn't be an issue, I use a roku 2 with no problems. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## kreeturez

gramatik2013 said:


> Can 1070 be used with Roku/Amazon/Chromcast sticks Roku 3 out of the box simply by connecting to HDMI? I was reading review of 1075 and this particular feature got me confused. I have Roku 3 but using one of the sticks might be more convenient to access Netflix/Amazon streaming services.
> thank you
> Link to review
> http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/benq-ht1075-projector-review-special-features/



This is MHL being referred to, which allows the sticks to be powered by the projector itself, and controlled using the projector remote. 
The W1070 doesn't have MHL (the 1075 does) so such sticks would need to be independently powered and controlled separately.

Your current Roku would work the same as it does now.


----------



## aptalca

gramatik2013 said:


> Can 1070 be used with Roku/Amazon/Chromcast sticks Roku 3 out of the box simply by connecting to HDMI? I was reading review of 1075 and this particular feature got me confused. I have Roku 3 but using one of the sticks might be more convenient to access Netflix/Amazon streaming services.
> thank you


W1070 does not have MHL.

But as far as those streaming sticks are concerned, the only difference between MHL and regular hdmi is the power requirement.

For instance with regular hdmi, when you connect one of those sticks, you also have to connect a usb cable to them for power because hdmi power is not enough. MHL on the other hand, provides enough power so that you don't need a separate power/usb cable for the stick.

In terms of compatibility, all those sticks and other rokus work with both MHL and hdmi just the same.

The MHL is required for some cell phones to do screen mirroring (most samsung phones require mhl for connection), but it is not a requirement for streaming devices. The streaming devices are already hdmi compatible


----------



## Timothyis

Okay trying to setup my projector (first one ever) I can't figure out why Position is grey out ? Trying to get the picture to fit on the screen.


----------



## bigcat

crank73 said:


> Ok. Looks like a splitter is the way to go. Anyone have any advice. I've researched several and they range from 20 to 120 bucks. Why the difference. What am I looking for.
> I will not be using the projector and tv at the same time. Both my tv and projector can play 1080p but my tv does not play 3D and I plan to watch some 3D blurays with my ps4 on the BenQ. Some splitters don't mention 3d capability and some switches say that both displays connected to the outputs must be 3d capable for the 3d signal to work.
> Can I assume that if the display I am not using is OFF, then the splitter thinks it's only connected to one output so all that is moot? Some splitters also say that it will default to the lowest resolution display. Once again, is that assuming both displays are being used at the same time? So it does not apply to me?
> Thanks.


This one has been recommended here: 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005E2XM8G/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_w0FQub07W9D5B


----------



## crank73

Perfect thanks. Just ordered it.


----------



## wasure

Would there be anything wrong with buying a bulb months or a year before it's needed?

I use my projector everyday so don't want a gap in there waiting for a new bulb to arrive, but at 5,000 hours and going strong I have no idea when this thing's going to go.


----------



## wasure

Would there be anything wrong with buying a bulb months or a year before it's needed?

I use my projector everyday so don't want a gap in there waiting for a new bulb to arrive, but at 5,000 hours and going strong I have no idea when this thing's going to go.


----------



## chmcke01

*No problem*



wasure said:


> Would there be anything wrong with buying a bulb months or a year before it's needed?
> 
> I use my projector everyday so don't want a gap in there waiting for a new bulb to arrive, but at 5,000 hours and going strong I have no idea when this thing's going to go.


I have seen multiple people mention doing that, the only downside I can see to this is that it would be harder to return if the new bulb is a dud but you bought it over 6 months ago they are not going to be as likely to let you return it.

I plan to buy a new bulb when I hit 5000 hours even if the current bulb is still going strong.


----------



## jimmueller

I have an ISF calibration scheduled for 1/17, do I need to have a minimum number of hours on the PJ before then, or any other pre-calibration actions to complete?


----------



## Nalow

crank73 said:


> Ok. Looks like a splitter is the way to go. Anyone have any advice. I've researched several and they range from 20 to 120 bucks. Why the difference. What am I looking for.
> I will not be using the projector and tv at the same time. Both my tv and projector can play 1080p but my tv does not play 3D and I plan to watch some 3D blurays with my ps4 on the BenQ. Some splitters don't mention 3d capability and some switches say that both displays connected to the outputs must be 3d capable for the 3d signal to work.
> Can I assume that if the display I am not using is OFF, then the splitter thinks it's only connected to one output so all that is moot? Some splitters also say that it will default to the lowest resolution display. Once again, is that assuming both displays are being used at the same time? So it does not apply to me?
> Thanks.



I use this guy: http://www.amazon.com/Kinivo-301BN-...1420561243&sr=1-2&keywords=kinivo+hdmi+switch

Only problem I have with it is that the LEDs on the front of it are incredibly bright. I used a Sharpee to tone them down a bit.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

wasure said:


> Would there be anything wrong with buying a bulb months or a year before it's needed?
> 
> I use my projector everyday so don't want a gap in there waiting for a new bulb to arrive, but at 5,000 hours and going strong I have no idea when this thing's going to go.


Yes, buy a replacement bulb in advance, maybe around the 3000 or 4000 hour mark. It can take a few weeks for it to arrive from China, even with expedited shipping (I paid 40 bucks extra on top of the 80 the bulb costs to get it over xmas).

When I installed my bulb, I cleaned the inside a bit but it wasn't enough and the new bulb was causing the projector to overheat and shut down. So you really need to open it up, and clean the insides (heat sink and fans) of dust thoroughly. 

You can also replace the loud fans. I'm looking into doing that myself. Tonight I will take measurements of the fans and check the service manual, then order some appropriately sized but quieter fans from newegg. Probably with a dial to control the fan speeds manually.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Actually, it's the blower fan that's super loud on this thing not the three case fans.

It's got a funny shape to it, so it might be tough to find a replacement. I'm going to take it apart one last time tonight and see if I can find something appropriate online that I can put in its place, so long as it has enough air flow and the right voltage. And much quieter too, obviously.


----------



## garciab

RLBURNSIDE said:


> Actually, it's the blower fan that's super loud on this thing not the three case fans.
> 
> It's got a funny shape to it, so it might be tough to find a replacement. I'm going to take it apart one last time tonight and see if I can find something appropriate online that I can put in its place, so long as it has enough air flow and the right voltage. And much quieter too, obviously.


I appreciate any feedback you provide for possibly making this jewel quieter. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Smith1212

There is some Info on the german "hifi-forum".


----------



## Smith1212

About the fan.


----------



## Smith1212

Don't know about the verification.


----------



## Smith1212

It says:
"For anyone who is interested in Benq fans:

https://plus.google.com/118085649901407209777/posts/gjXjiUfrCjT

You also can buy them from Aliexpress, there are two versions:

ADDA 7025 AD07012DX257600, this fan has shorter wire but cost less and compatible with the projector:
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-Original-ADDA-7025-AD07012DX257600-12V-0-32A-3Wire-Projector-fan-cooling-fan/1700850733.html?recommendVersion=1

ADDA 7025 AD07012DB257300:
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...jector-fan-cooling-fan/802974_2032640750.html

Benq projector HD photos:
https://plus.google.com/118085649901407209777/posts/cqwyuvJTdBY

If you want make your fan silent especially if it has been installed on the ceiling, you can use this Noctua silencer, it should calm down the fan noise:
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FG-031-NC"

Sorry for the spam posts before, but as I 'm new, I had to get 5 posts to get the links to work ;-).


----------



## jimmueller

Those Noctua NA-SRC10 3-pin low-noise adapters reduce the noise by reducing the fan speed by 30%. In addition, the adapter is strictly not to be used with fans that draw more than 3W of power... the BenQ link you posted for the Adda fan shows rated power of 3.6W, and real power of 2.64W.

Could that cause long term reliability or warranty concerns?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

I'm 99% sure replacing those 3 fans won't noticeably reduce the overall noise.

It's the blower fan that needs to be replaced, really. 

That one is in the middle of the case (see those pics? It's only in the one that shows all the guts of the projector removed, and it's squarely in the middle of the base of the case, not those regular fans).

I found some "silent" blower fans on alibaba but I have to measure the stock one, then double check the required CFM to make sure it will provide enough cooling to the lamp and fit. The side fans could be replaced too, but you should start with the weakest link in the noise equation.

Now that I have my projector fully taken apart, I need to clean the actual display chip because the compressed air cannister blew some liquid onto it, now instead of dust balls when I focus out, I see the glass has dried water bubbles which is much worse. If I can't fix it myself, it's time to start shopping around for a new projector I guess. As much fun as this PJ is, if I'm gonna spend some dough I want better blacks.

I'm only ordering a replacement blower fan if I can satisfactorily clean my image sensor. If I do, then I will definitely mod it. I might even build myself a hushbox from an HTPC case with some decent air filters. At that point I might even pick up a better glass lens for the front from the used camera shop downstairs from my apartment. Then I can increase the throw ratio and zoom range and maybe have a close-to-silent projector that also has a much more suitable setup to place my anamorphic lens. My lens right now doesn't even sit squarely in front of the output of the BenQ lens since it is recessed. It still works but is not ideal since it isn't flush with the lens.

Another thing that would be super cool would be to overclock the colour wheel, maybe stick in a 9X colour wheel instead if I can find one.


----------



## bigcat

whats a good power extension cord if there is no outlet near a ceiling mounted pj? It would run along the ceiling and visible and down the wall, so it'd be nice to find something as thin as possible, probably 30ft I am thinking.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Smith1212 said:


> It says:
> If you want make your fan silent especially if it has been installed on the ceiling, you can use this Noctua silencer, it should calm down the fan noise:
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FG-031-NC
> 
> Sorry for the spam posts before, but as I 'm new, I had to get 5 posts to get the links to work ;-).


Actually, a sound inverter might be the best solution to cancel out the noise, since you don't need to modify or even open the projector in theory. Will have to investigate that.

Another thing I've been wondering, is using 4:2:0 chroma subsampling at 1080p to get 120hz 3D into this BenQ, similar to how you can get 60hz 4K through your old HDMI 1.4a gear:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/166-l...-new-nvidia-drivers-enable-4k-60hz-catch.html

A firmware would probably have to be hacked to do this, but I might try increasing the refresh rate at 1080p beyond 60hz tonight, after switching the chroma output mode to 4:2:0 in my GTA 970 driver (if I can do that. I think my old AMD card had such choices)


----------



## chmcke01

*Got a good one?*

I don't know if I just got a really quiet one, but I have never noticed the projector being loud. I can almost never even hear it and when I do never to an extent that it is annoying or disruptive. Then again I only have 1500-2000 hours on it so that could change.


----------



## aptalca

I just wanted to include my experience with 3d sbs formats and this projector's capabilities.

The most common half 3d method is half-sbs (hsbs). 90% of my half 3d movies are hsbs. Unfortunately, it is the least supported format by display devices (compared to frame packed and hou).

With the latest firmware update, 1.08, 1080p60 HSBS capability is added to this projector, but there is a catch. It has to be in RGB format. Not sure what the technical difficulty was as it was just a software update (maybe they will add other formats in the next update).

Anyway, I was a little cautious at first, because a lot of non-pc media streamers don't let you change output to RGB or yuv, etc. But the good news is the Roku 3 already outputs in RGB. And it can direct play mkvs. So I am able to play half-sbs mkvs in 1080p on the Roku 3 without having to change any settings (I use plex) and the projector allows me to turn on 3D. It is glorious.

Before the firmware 1.08, I had to switch the Roku output to 720p so I could play hsbs in 60Hz and get the 3D option enabled.

With the firmware updates, this little projector turned out to be an excellent investment.


----------



## Luis Gabriel Gerena

aptalca said:


> I just wanted to include my experience with 3d sbs formats and this projector's capabilities.
> 
> The most common half 3d method is half-sbs (hsbs). 90% of my half 3d movies are hsbs. Unfortunately, it is the least supported format by display devices (compared to frame packed and hou).
> 
> With the latest firmware update, 1.08, 1080p60 HSBS capability is added to this projector, but there is a catch. It has to be in RGB format. Not sure what the technical difficulty was as it was just a software update (maybe they will add other formats in the next update).
> 
> Anyway, I was a little cautious at first, because a lot of non-pc media streamers don't let you change output to RGB or yuv, etc. But the good news is the Roku 3 already outputs in RGB. And it can direct play mkvs. So I am able to play half-sbs mkvs in 1080p on the Roku 3 without having to change any settings (I use plex) and the projector allows me to turn on 3D. It is glorious.
> 
> Before the firmware 1.08, I had to switch the Roku output to 720p so I could play hsbs in 60Hz and get the 3D option enabled.
> 
> With the firmware updates, this little projector turned out to be an excellent investment.


So now you can do 1080 60Hz with those files or still 24Hz? 
I always wanted to try getting 60Hz to use the SVP (smooth motion) for 60fps option with MPC or similar but never got the HSBS to work , just weird output.


----------



## dreamer

RLBURNSIDE said:


> I'm 99% sure replacing those 3 fans won't noticeably reduce the overall noise.
> 
> It's the blower fan that needs to be replaced, really.
> 
> That one is in the middle of the case (see those pics? It's only in the one that shows all the guts of the projector removed, and it's squarely in the middle of the base of the case, not those regular fans).
> 
> I found some "silent" blower fans on alibaba but I have to measure the stock one, then double check the required CFM to make sure it will provide enough cooling to the lamp and fit. The side fans could be replaced too, but you should start with the weakest link in the noise equation.
> 
> Now that I have my projector fully taken apart, I need to clean the actual display chip because the compressed air cannister blew some liquid onto it, now instead of dust balls when I focus out, I see the glass has dried water bubbles which is much worse. If I can't fix it myself, it's time to start shopping around for a new projector I guess. As much fun as this PJ is, if I'm gonna spend some dough I want better blacks.
> 
> I'm only ordering a replacement blower fan if I can satisfactorily clean my image sensor. If I do, then I will definitely mod it. I might even build myself a hushbox from an HTPC case with some decent air filters. At that point I might even pick up a better glass lens for the front from the used camera shop downstairs from my apartment. Then I can increase the throw ratio and zoom range and maybe have a close-to-silent projector that also has a much more suitable setup to place my anamorphic lens. My lens right now doesn't even sit squarely in front of the output of the BenQ lens since it is recessed. It still works but is not ideal since it isn't flush with the lens.
> 
> Another thing that would be super cool would be to overclock the colour wheel, maybe stick in a 9X colour wheel instead if I can find one.


If you want some really high quality glass lenses to play with, I noticed some JVC G10 projectors on ebay with $50-$75 and no bids.

I actually have a G10 and G1000 that I am going to send to electronic recycling Saturday because no tinkerers replied to my thread. I would give them away to anyone willing to pick them up in So Cal.

These were $10,000 projectors with 2:1 motorized zoom and focus glass lenses, much larger than the W1070 final lens.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

I would consider buying it but first I need to fix the stains I accidentally sprayed on to my image sensor while trying to remove dust blobs. I held the compressed air can upside down without realizing it and liquid sprayed out into the DMD area. Eeek. It's worse than with the dust (though the dust is gone!). I'm still taking apart the optical area to try and clean it, using the service manual as a reference. I'm reluctant to invest any more money into tinkering with this until I can be sure that I can clean it. If I can't, it's going in the storage with all my other discarded junk gear 

I don't really need a motorized zoom anyway, because I have an anamorphic lens, but improved glass in the optics shouldn't be too hard to come by. I have a deep room so I can change my projector position quite a bit if the focal distance changes.


----------



## xabih

I recently adquire my W1070 and I think it has a faulty lens. I can't focus it correctly, the pixels looks blurred, is much noticeable on the right side of the screen. It looks like "ghost" greenish and purple pixels next to white pixels. It this normal on cheap projector or should I send it to customer service?

I have taken some photos (DSLR on a tripod):

Detail of "test" mode, center zone:

Detail of "test" mode, right zone::

Text on XBMC, center zone:

Text on XBMC, right zone:


Could be chromatic aberration caused by faulty lens?


----------



## wasure

Has anyone been using one of those Chinese "OSRAM P-VIP 240/0.8 E20.8" bare bulbs? I could buy 4 of them for the price of one benq lamp kit so it's very tempting but worrying...


----------



## ChaPPy007

As far as I recall they have to the .9, not .8.? (Osram P-VIP 240/0.8 E20.*9*n)


----------



## LFM2

RLBURNSIDE said:


> I would consider buying it but first I need to fix the stains I accidentally sprayed on to my image sensor while trying to remove dust blobs. I held the compressed air can upside down without realizing it and liquid sprayed out into the DMD area. Eeek. It's worse than with the dust (though the dust is gone!). I'm still taking apart the optical area to try and clean it, using the service manual as a reference. I'm reluctant to invest any more money into tinkering with this until I can be sure that I can clean it. If I can't, it's going in the storage with all my other discarded junk gear
> 
> I don't really need a motorized zoom anyway, because I have an anamorphic lens, but improved glass in the optics shouldn't be too hard to come by. I have a deep room so I can change my projector position quite a bit if the focal distance changes.


 I really hope you can clean up the optical path. I would be very interested in the lens changing mod. I bought an anamorphic lens from ebay but with the projector location I have now I have to zoom outside the width of the lens to get image size I want. Before I relocate the projector, I would like to see if its possible to improve the lens.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

I stayed up late last night working on this for hours with my girlfriend. Actually I had to hold the lens in place while she used her thin fingers to gently wipe off the image chip inside the lens assembly, and the mirror. My fingers are too fat and "sausagey" (LOL) for such delicate work! 

I didn't get a chance to test it before bed because the projector didn't turn on!! I guess I missed a wire somewhere, I hope it ain't busted but it was unwatchable. We cleaned the opticals again and again with both a wet nap and a microfiber cloth, then more air, then more wiping, repeated until all optical surfaces didn't have anything on them. It should be ok now, if I didn't ruin the electronics during all this jigging around.

Replacing the lens itself is more a question of finding the right way to mount a new one to the existing enclosure, while being able to keep it sealed shut after you screw it all back together. I recommend doing this at the same time as the cleaning job because if you get extra dust in there, you can fix it before putting it all back together. I think my own dust blobs came in when I had a screw in the top out, which left a tiny hole and allowed some air in. Because blowing air through the DMD tunnel thingy shouldn't arrive inside the "sealed" (I use that term loosely, it obviously isn't perfectly sealed) assembly, because there is a lens on both the input and the output of this assembly, and they are both snugly fit. The air and dust blobs for me while cleaning it must have come in from somewhere else.

Anyway, the blower fan should also be replaceable, if you can find something that doesn't take up *any* more volume (because it fits snug between some heat sinks at the base of the case, there really is no wiggle room there for something larger) or with much larger, variable fan rate quiet-spec blower fan that you install outside the case and have it blow into it some how, probably a tube. Quite possibly the best mod for this case is a blower fan that you jury rig into it somewhere else, like possibly where one of the other fans lives. Then you still have to make sure enough air is getting out of the case. Quite possibly, the best, best solution is a flat-style blower fan, that you drill a hole into the base of the case and tape its hose well into the input of the other one.

I'm not doing ordering any new optics or fans until I get my PJ back to working 100% (heck, at this point, even turning on LOL). Hopefully tonight.

It would be GREAT to have a quiet projector. I heard that a lot of manufacturers also have DisplayPort 1.2a scalers with Freesync, so I may look into trying to get one of those and haxx0r this little projector to have a DisplayPort input. Another thing I thought about to get 1080p 120hz 3D for 3DTV Play, is to follow NVidia's way to get get 60hz 4K over HDMI 1.4 : use 4:2:0 chroma subsampling. For fast-paced games and movies, it would be great to have full 1080p, up to 60hz per eye 3D, with variable refresh rate.

If I ever get that working, maybe using some of those Blu-ray lasers to mod this projector into a retrofit laser projector would be super cool too, because you could have the light travel over a fiber optics into the projector, thereby removing the need for any fans in there aside from the already-quiet heatsink fans (which I'm sure could also be replaced by even quieter ones).


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

xabih said:


> Could be chromatic aberration caused by faulty lens?


That definitely does look like CA to me. I would return it if possible. If it's out of warranty, either live with it, or take it apart, clean it, then put it back together and maybe it'll be aligned better. 

I wrote a shader to correct CA which you could adapt to solve your issue, but it reduces the sharpness a little. Much better to start off with a good optics. You might also try adjusting the image overflow screws on the side of the DMD.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

ChaPPy007 said:


> As far as I recall they have to the .9, not .8.? (Osram P-VIP 240/0.8 E20.*9*n)


Yes, the 0.9 is the one you want. I just got the 80 dollar one from China and it's virtually identical to my original.


----------



## xabih

RLBURNSIDE said:


> That definitely does look like CA to me. I would return it if possible.


I will, it's in warranty.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

chmcke01 said:


> I don't know if I just got a really quiet one, but I have never noticed the projector being loud. I can almost never even hear it and when I do never to an extent that it is annoying or disruptive. Then again I only have 1500-2000 hours on it so that could change.


I don't mean to sound insulting, but the projector is quite loud so I wonder if your hearing in the upper registers might be impaired.

Maybe they did in fact update the blower fan model to a quieter one. I doubt it.

Anyway, if I get my projector working again I'm probably going to build a hushbox and use a much bigger / better / quieter blower fan for the lamp, and so I can fit my anamorphic lens flush to the projector lens, and keep all the dust out with some proper dust filters instead of the open holes that this projector has everywhere. It's not really designed to be dust free long-term and probably requires a thorough cleaning once every couple years.


----------



## jimmueller

xabih said:


> Could be chromatic aberration caused by faulty lens?


Yes, that's chromatic aberration. I received my W1070 last month and have the same issue (see my thread http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...-msrp/1772169-apartment-setup-guidance-2.html, beginning at post #36 ) and also this link:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...berration-misaligned-panels.html#post24995866

Long story short, some CA comes with the nature of a relatively inexpensive projector. Whether it'll be much better after an RMA is unknown. If it doesn't bother you at viewing distance it might not be worth the effort... but that's your personal decision.


----------



## kreeturez

chmcke01 said:


> I don't know if I just got a really quiet one, but I have never noticed the projector being loud. I can almost never even hear it and when I do never to an extent that it is annoying or disruptive. Then again I only have 1500-2000 hours on it so that could change.






RLBURNSIDE said:


> I don't mean to sound insulting, but the projector is quite loud so I wonder if your hearing in the upper registers might be impaired.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they did in fact update the blower fan model to a quieter one. I doubt it.



After owning two units (an early 2013 and early 2014 model respectively), they've definitely changed something because the newer unit is much, much quieter than the 2013 model. It was significant enough for the Mrs to spontaneously comment (and she normally doesn't notice this kind of thing  )

1200 hours later, and Eco is still barely audible above ambient room level. 
SmartEco and Normal are noticeably louder; but still quieter than the 2013 unit. I'm finding Eco is still bright enough for most TV and gaming (127" screen); though I flick over to SmartEco (the loudest of the three) for movies. Again, even this isn't particularly distracting to us. 

I'm guessing your model is older? Though a bit extra quietness would _always_ be welcome! Interested in your adventures in the land of Mod!


----------



## Luis Gabriel Gerena

RLBURNSIDE said:


> I don't mean to sound insulting, but the projector is quite loud so I wonder if your hearing in the upper registers might be impaired.
> 
> Maybe they did in fact update the blower fan model to a quieter one. I doubt it.
> 
> Anyway, if I get my projector working again I'm probably going to build a hushbox and use a much bigger / better / quieter blower fan for the lamp, and so I can fit my anamorphic lens flush to the projector lens, and keep all the dust out with some proper dust filters instead of the open holes that this projector has everywhere. It's not really designed to be dust free long-term and probably requires a thorough cleaning once every couple years.


I do not have any complains about its loudness, then again the projector is not sitting next to me and I dont watch silent movies so maybe that helps. 
Seriously though, I think too many factors come into play for some people to complain about it and others dont.


----------



## kreeturez

jimmueller said:


> Yes, that's chromatic aberration. I received my W1070 last month and have the same issue (see my thread http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...-msrp/1772169-apartment-setup-guidance-2.html, beginning at post #36 ) and also this link:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...berration-misaligned-panels.html#post24995866
> 
> Long story short, some CA comes with the nature of a relatively inexpensive projector. Whether it'll be much better after an RMA is unknown. If it doesn't bother you at viewing distance it might not be worth the effort... but that's your personal decision.



You're right (heck, that 2nd post is mine  ), but that looks worse than normal. Also, I considering the lens quality is at its best at the lens-center, one wouldn't expect to see that level of CA in the center of the image. 

A swap-out wouldn't be perfect, but I'd expect it to be better than this one...


----------



## sebberry

Hi folks

My W1070 just arrived (ok, it's only mine until this afternoon when I set it up for a friend...) but I'm hoping that someone more at home in this thread than I can point me to some suggested colour settings that I can work from.

Thanks!


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Luis Gabriel Gerena said:


> I do not have any complains about its loudness, then again the projector is not sitting next to me and I dont watch silent movies so maybe that helps.
> Seriously though, I think too many factors come into play for some people to complain about it and others dont.


Well, if I can maximize the clarity of my studio monitors by reducing the white noise that's directly overhead my couch, for a couple dollars, I think that's worth it.

Being in a perfectly quiet room will make you more immersed in the movie or game you are playing. It's like watching TV when your SO is in the other room with the hairdryer on. Still do-able, but not ideal.

I'm a big fan of quiet cooling  I've gone through a lot of CPU coolers in my time. I even have a spare watercooler that I was considering jury-rigging up to this projector, but decided against it. The blower fan is for the bulb so that it doesn't melt the projector. It would be better to have a larger, quieter blower outboard than try to fix this one, but I may try and find a drop in replacement since that's something that would be useful to a lot of people out there.

Another thing I've been looking into is a black mini HTPC case with dust filters. The ones I have aren't the right shape but I may be able to find a suitable one for cheap enough. Just drill a few holes in it and mount the projector, shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## Luis Gabriel Gerena

RLBURNSIDE said:


> Well, if I can maximize the clarity of my studio monitors by reducing the white noise that's directly overhead my couch, for a couple dollars, I think that's worth it.


That was my point exactly. Probably in your case I will be looking for the same thing but mine is behind me on a stack of boxes close to the ceiling so all that adds up to not allow it to bother me with noise. My SP7210 before surely was louder..that I recall and was even farther away. I hear you about PC silence too. I am about to upgrade mine and went with a Venomous X cooler and will use two silent fans to see how much can I OC while keeping it silent.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

kreeturez said:


> After owning two units (an early 2013 and early 2014 model respectively), they've definitely changed something because the newer unit is much, much quieter than the 2013 model. It was significant enough for the Mrs to spontaneously comment (and she normally doesn't notice this kind of thing  )
> 
> 1200 hours later, and Eco is still barely audible above ambient room level.
> SmartEco and Normal are noticeably louder; but still quieter than the 2013 unit. I'm finding Eco is still bright enough for most TV and gaming (127" screen); though I flick over to SmartEco (the loudest of the three) for movies. Again, even this isn't particularly distracting to us.
> 
> I'm guessing your model is older? Though a bit extra quietness would _always_ be welcome! Interested in your adventures in the land of Mod!


Hmm, that's interesting. Yeah my Benq is one of the first batches out from 2012, so you may be right about them updating the blower fan in it. Unless we can compare the model # on both of ours, it's mere speculation though. 

I only run this PJ in Smart Eco because it's the best.

For the case mod + fan mod, I'm looking into what my options are black plastic boxes that I can just drill holes in. Because weight is a factor too, there's only so much weight my ceiling mount can handle since it isn't on a stud and I already have a 12 inch extension pipe which is quite heavy.


----------



## xabih

kreeturez said:


> You're right (heck, that 2nd post is mine  ), but that looks worse than normal. Also, I considering the lens quality is at its best at the lens-center, one wouldn't expect to see that level of CA in the center of the image.



I think so. This photo is taken from another W1070 of a friend, not CA is apreciable:


Click here to see original


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Looks like I may have to pay to get my w1070 repaired, the projector lamp doesn't start up. 

The leds show green on the left most, and red on the right most LEDs, which means according to the service manual that the colour wheel isn't working. Sure enough, a visual inspection shows it isn't spinning. It could be some other wire that's not connected right, but I built and re-built this thing like five times to get it to even turn on (you have to screw in everything, basically, for the power to even turn on). 

I'm going to try one more time before sending it in for repair.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Looks like I may have to pay to get my w1070 repaired, the projector lamp doesn't start up. 

The leds show green on the left most, and red on the right most LEDs, which means according to the service manual that the colour wheel isn't working. Sure enough, a visual inspection shows it isn't spinning. It could be some other wire that's not connected right, but I built and re-built this thing like five times to get it to even turn on (you have to screw in everything, basically, for the power to even turn on). 

I'm going to try one more time before sending it in for repair.


----------



## imbloodyskint

RLBURNSIDE said:


> Looks like I may have to pay to get my w1070 repaired, the projector lamp doesn't start up.
> 
> The leds show green on the left most, and red on the right most LEDs, which means according to the service manual that the colour wheel isn't working. Sure enough, a visual inspection shows it isn't spinning. It could be some other wire that's not connected right, but I built and re-built this thing like five times to get it to even turn on (you have to screw in everything, basically, for the power to even turn on).
> 
> I'm going to try one more time before sending it in for repair.


I think/Suspect that there might be a safety switch which gets pushed down by the top case cover, so if you are trying to run it with the top casing cover off, then won't run?????

I might be wrong???????? 

But I seem to remember when fitting and testing my passive 3d filter internally before refitting the top casing cover I had to hold down a safety switch to get the thing the start/bulb to switch on???


----------



## bigup

Got my w1070 mounted on the ceiling . I'm 99% it's square to the screen/wall as I used Plumb lines on the wall spirit level too. Image looks straight to me 

I can focus ok but seems one side of the image is always out of focus. It's is normal? Either left of right. 

Also on the test image grid I can see green ghost lines on the white lines of the grid. (never purple), Only on the right hand side, focusing and zoom can shift this to another part of the screen, is this chromatic aberration and is it a fault or something I have to live with? Movies look OK though, although I'm no visual expert, 

Could it be any other reason like the projector not mounted correctly? Or wall surface not straight? 

I have 5 year warranty with UK retailer richersounds and date of manufacture is Jan 2014 and on firmware 1.08.

Any info much appreciated .


----------



## bigcat

I received my W1070. I will be projecting to a wall that is 149" (w) x 107" (h). I haven't bought the screen. I am thinking a 120" diagonal (105x59) would be fine for this since it would leave some space to the sides for speakers,etc. Does that make sense or would you go bigger?

Assuming a 120" screen, If I center the screen, that would leave 24" above and below the screen. I'm wondering if I should plan to have the screen closer to the ceiling. While the seats I have at the moment are 16", I may end up getting new chairs. Is eye level supposed to be at the bottom of the screen, or slightly above the bottom of the screen?

I wanted your thoughts in terms of a fixed frame screen vs a motorized (tensioned or non-tensioned screen) in terms of PQ. Should a fixed screen be preferred? I am asking because I currently have a TV on this wall, and I am wondering whether I should just get an electric screen suspended from the ceiling dropping in front of the TV, or just move the TV elsewhere and dedicate the wall to the projector. What would video experts say about this?

Final question for now, due to my ceiling height, I think I will need a mount that can drop the projector more than 10 inches from the ceiling. Could someone please recommend a mount that provides sufficient extension? I've seen the Chief RPMA recommended here but does not come with the extension and it gets to around $200 which is significantly more I was expecting to pay for the mount. Is there a Peerless mount that comes with an extension that you'd recommend. I was also wondering what you guys think of the Benq Universal mount?


----------



## bluer101

bigcat said:


> I received my W1070. I will be projecting to a wall that is 149" (w) x 107" (h). I haven't bought the screen. I am thinking a 120" diagonal (105x59) would be fine for this since it would leave some space to the sides for speakers,etc. Does that make sense or would you go bigger?
> 
> Assuming a 120" screen, If I center the screen, that would leave 24" above and below the screen. I'm wondering if I should plan to have the screen closer to the ceiling. While the seats I have at the moment are 16", I may end up getting new chairs. Is eye level supposed to be at the bottom of the screen, or slightly above the bottom of the screen?
> 
> I wanted your thoughts in terms of a fixed frame screen vs a motorized (tensioned or non-tensioned screen) in terms of PQ. Should a fixed screen be preferred? I am asking because I currently have a TV on this wall, and I am wondering whether I should just get an electric screen suspended from the ceiling dropping in front of the TV, or just move the TV elsewhere and dedicate the wall to the projector. What would video experts say about this?
> 
> Final question for now, due to my ceiling height, I think I will need a mount that can drop the projector more than 10 inches from the ceiling. Could someone please recommend a mount that provides sufficient extension? I've seen the Chief RPMA recommended here but does not come with the extension and it gets to around $200 which is significantly more I was expecting to pay for the mount. Is there a Peerless mount that comes with an extension that you'd recommend. I was also wondering what you guys think of the Benq Universal mount?


I dropped my w1070 with peerless mount with pvc pipe. It works perfect and easy to work with.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

imbloodyskint said:


> I think/Suspect that there might be a safety switch which gets pushed down by the top case cover, so if you are trying to run it with the top casing cover off, then won't run?????
> 
> I might be wrong????????
> 
> But I seem to remember when fitting and testing my passive 3d filter internally before refitting the top casing cover I had to hold down a safety switch to get the thing the start/bulb to switch on???


The projector turns on, as long as you hold the switch as you say (with or without the case top on or the lamp cover part either).

Has anyone here ever paid BenQ to repair their projector post-warranty expiration?


----------



## bighvy76

bigcat said:


> I received my W1070. I will be projecting to a wall that is 149" (w) x 107" (h). I haven't bought the screen. I am thinking a 120" diagonal (105x59) would be fine for this since it would leave some space to the sides for speakers,etc. Does that make sense or would you go bigger?
> 
> Assuming a 120" screen, If I center the screen, that would leave 24" above and below the screen. I'm wondering if I should plan to have the screen closer to the ceiling. While the seats I have at the moment are 16", I may end up getting new chairs. Is eye level supposed to be at the bottom of the screen, or slightly above the bottom of the screen?
> 
> I wanted your thoughts in terms of a fixed frame screen vs a motorized (tensioned or non-tensioned screen) in terms of PQ. Should a fixed screen be preferred? I am asking because I currently have a TV on this wall, and I am wondering whether I should just get an electric screen suspended from the ceiling dropping in front of the TV, or just move the TV elsewhere and dedicate the wall to the projector. What would video experts say about this?
> 
> Final question for now, due to my ceiling height, I think I will need a mount that can drop the projector more than 10 inches from the ceiling. Could someone please recommend a mount that provides sufficient extension? I've seen the Chief RPMA recommended here but does not come with the extension and it gets to around $200 which is significantly more I was expecting to pay for the mount. Is there a Peerless mount that comes with an extension that you'd recommend. I was also wondering what you guys think of the Benq Universal mount?


Eye level should be at thebott9m 1/3 of the screen mine is mounted approx 12"down from ceiling (8ft ceilng) that means the projector needs to be mounted 9 " down from the ceiling ( 3" above the viewable part of the screen)


----------



## imbloodyskint

RLBURNSIDE said:


> The projector turns on, as long as you hold the switch as you say (with or without the case top on or the lamp cover part either).
> 
> Has anyone here ever paid BenQ to repair their projector post-warranty expiration?


Not sure if you already have said, while cleaning it, did you remove and then refit the bulb?


----------



## xabih

bigup said:


> Got my w1070 mounted on the ceiling . I'm 99% it's square to the screen/wall as I used Plumb lines on the wall spirit level too. Image looks straight to me
> 
> I can focus ok but seems one side of the image is always out of focus. It's is normal? Either left of right.
> 
> Also on the test image grid I can see green ghost lines on the white lines of the grid. (never purple), Only on the right hand side, focusing and zoom can shift this to another part of the screen, is this chromatic aberration and is it a fault or something I have to live with? Movies look OK though, although I'm no visual expert,


I've similar problem (see my post), I'm going to send it to repair.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

imbloodyskint said:


> Not sure if you already have said, while cleaning it, did you remove and then refit the bulb?


My replacement bulb was working fine after I screwed it in to the lamp assembly, until I took apart the projector to clean the dust blobs and put it back together again. I followed the assembly instructions from the service manual religiously.

Btw, it looks like for 15 bucks one could upgrade this projector's scaler to support 120hz 1080p signals, with a drop in pin-compatible replacement chip from Analog Devices that has 300 mhz inputs.


----------



## Rew452

RLBURNSIDE said:


> My replacement bulb was working fine after I screwed it in to the lamp assembly, until I took apart the projector to clean the dust blobs and put it back together again. I followed the assembly instructions from the service manual religiously.
> 
> Btw, it looks like for 15 bucks one could upgrade this projector's scaler to support 120hz 1080p signals, with a drop in pin-compatible replacement chip from Analog Devices that has 300 mhz inputs.


Sorry to hear about your problems - What is the part number on the AD scaler chip you talk about? I don't remember any socketed chips on this pj.

Rew


----------



## Nexgen76

I see Darblet DVP-5000 is on sale for 199.00 & I'm really thinking about pulling the trigger.......Do it really add that much pop to the Benq w1070 picture ?


----------



## Iron Maiden

Nexgen76 said:


> I see Darblet DVP-5000 is on sale for 199.00 & I'm really thinking about pulling the trigger.......Do it really add that much pop to the Benq w1070 picture ?


I've been regretting not buying the Darby edition of the Oppo BDP103 I just bought myself for xmas.
It would have been cheaper to just get the 103D than to buy the Darblet. But for $199, maybe I will just pick one up. Wish it had dual HDMI outs on it!!!


----------



## Nexgen76

Iron Maiden said:


> I've been regretting not buying the Darby edition of the Oppo BDP103 I just bought myself for xmas.
> It would have been cheaper to just get the 103D than to buy the Darblet. But for $199, maybe I will just pick one up. Wish it had dual HDMI outs on it!!!


?


How would it ? I thought the 103D is 599 & the Darblet was around 299 ish ?


----------



## Iron Maiden

Nexgen76 said:


> ?
> 
> 
> How would it ? I thought the 103D is 599 & the Darblet was around 299 ish ?


LOL! 
BDP-103D = $599
BDP-103 + Darblet = $698


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Nexgen76 said:


> I see Darblet DVP-5000 is on sale for 199.00 & I'm really thinking about pulling the trigger.......Do it really add that much pop to the Benq w1070 picture ?


yes it really does, brings the clarity and sharpness to the level of a projector twice its price, shoot maybe even 3 times its price.


----------



## bluer101

I love my Oppo 103d. Plus one less item in the chain.


----------



## bigcat

bluer101 said:


> I dropped my w1070 with peerless mount with pvc pipe. It works perfect and easy to work with.


Thanks bluer101 for the suggestion. I am looking for a mount I can order with everything I need that can drop the W1070 12" or more from the ceiling. Does that exist? The BenQ mount seems to be out of stock everywhere I've checked. Anyone else have any other recommendations?


----------



## bluer101

bigcat said:


> Thanks bluer101 for the suggestion. I am looking for a mount I can order with everything I need that can drop the W1070 12" or more from the ceiling. Does that exist? The BenQ mount seems to be out of stock everywhere I've checked. Anyone else have any other recommendations?


The only thing you might need to make is a piece of wood to span your joists if needed. 

You can buy all peerless. 

Here is the mount. 

http://www.amazon.com/Peerless-PRGUNV-Precision-Universal-Projector/dp/B000TXNS6G

Here is the ceiling flange. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000BITSTA/ref=pd_aw_fbt_e_img_2?refRID=04Z4FVRNXD9ZBKBYQ046

Here is the adjustable pipe. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004F03JH2/ref=pd_aw_fbt_e_img_3?refRID=04Z4FVRNXD9ZBKBYQ046


----------



## bigcat

bluer101 said:


> The only thing you might need to make is a piece of wood to span your joists if needed.
> 
> You can buy all peerless.
> 
> Here is the mount.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Peerless-PRGUNV-Precision-Universal-Projector/dp/B000TXNS6G
> 
> Here is the ceiling flange.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000BITSTA/ref=pd_aw_fbt_e_img_2?refRID=04Z4FVRNXD9ZBKBYQ046
> 
> Here is the adjustable pipe.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004F03JH2/ref=pd_aw_fbt_e_img_3?refRID=04Z4FVRNXD9ZBKBYQ046


Awesome. Thanks. Can I adjust the throw distance with this mount? (by a few inches at least?) 

You link a 9" extension. Would the mount itself provide at least another 3" drop? I need at least 12.

Do you guys know how many inches the lens shift feature provides for a 120" diag screen at 11'4" throw?


----------



## bluer101

bigcat said:


> Awesome. Thanks. Can I adjust the throw distance with this mount? (by a few inches at least?)
> 
> You link a 9" extension. Would the mount itself provide at least another 3" drop? I need at least 12.
> 
> Do you guys know how many inches the lens shift feature provides for a 120" diag screen at 11'4" throw?


The throw is adjusted by manual zoom on the projector itself.

The mount is 3.68 to 4.61 inch. Then you need to add from center of lens to bottom of projector too, is around 2 inches. Then plus the down rod length and ceiling flange of .85 inch. So before you add the extension pipe you have anywhere between 6-8 inches.

According to the spec sheet with your size screen you will get about 2 1/2 - 3 inch manual lens shift.

Here is that data sheet.

http://www.projectorcentral.com/pdf/projector_spec_7265.pdf

Here is the mount data sheet.

http://www.fullcompass.com/common/files/7744-PRG-Series Peerless specs.pdf

Here is the flange specs.

http://www.peerless-av.com/en-us/professional/products/ACC570

And here are the throw caculators.

Benq's page.

http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/

Projector centrals page.

http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm

There is a lot to learn for your first time but once you do it you will see how easy it is after. Also its best to do a test setup on a table where you are going to ceiling mount the projector. Granted you will be throwing the image from a small table but it will give you an idea before mounting anything. Then measure measure measure measure!!


----------



## molleh

New AVS user here. I just put in an order for a W1070 from Amazon. It will be replacing an Optoma HD23 that we purchased a couple of years ago.

The HD23 has actually been a pretty good projector (the first one I bought for personal use) and I had few complaints. The biggest one though was input lag. I am one of those hardcore input lag purists and a big gamer, and even what most would consider to be slight input lag can really annoy me. That made the HD23 almost useless for me for gaming, but it did pretty well for movies, lacking mainly in black levels and shadow detail.

The home theater is an in-progress self designed and built setup in the basement. It's far from perfect/ideal and I'm sure it could be nitpicked to death by more knowledgeable people here, but we have been enjoying the crap out of it for a couple of years now. We have a 150" custom built screen with white material and black felt frame.

Anyway, I've been really wanting to switch to a projector that's gamer-friendly, and from many hours of research, it appears the W1070 is one of the best in terms of input lag. By all accounts it also sounds quite nice in picture quality as well, so I'm excited to try it out. Ironically it cost $200 less than the HD23 did, and the HD23 was an open-box special!

Sorry for the TL;DR, just excited I guess.


----------



## Nexgen76

molleh said:


> New AVS user here. I just put in an order for a W1070 from Amazon. It will be replacing an Optoma HD23 that we purchased a couple of years ago.
> 
> The HD23 has actually been a pretty good projector (the first one I bought for personal use) and I had few complaints. The biggest one though was input lag. I am one of those hardcore input lag purists and a big gamer, and even what most would consider to be slight input lag can really annoy me. That made the HD23 almost useless for me for gaming, but it did pretty well for movies, lacking mainly in black levels and shadow detail.
> 
> The home theater is an in-progress self designed and built setup in the basement. It's far from perfect/ideal and I'm sure it could be nitpicked to death by more knowledgeable people here, but we have been enjoying the crap out of it for a couple of years now. We have a 150" custom built screen with white material and black felt frame.
> 
> Anyway, I've been really wanting to switch to a projector that's gamer-friendly, and from many hours of research, it appears the W1070 is one of the best in terms of input lag. By all accounts it also sounds quite nice in picture quality as well, so I'm excited to try it out. Ironically it cost $200 less than the HD23 did, and the HD23 was an open-box special!
> 
> Sorry for the TL;DR, just excited I guess.


Trust me input lag isn't a issue on Benq so far that i seen....I've had mines since Nov last year & was the best purchase i could've made......Plus I'm about to pull the trigger on Darbet to make a great picture even better.


----------



## bluer101

I strictly game on mine with my 360 and have no issues. I love how big the screen is and gives me more of a fair advantage from the youngsters.


----------



## GXMnow

I have had my new 1070 for about 2 weeks, but have still only got about 15 hours on it. Have been working silly hours as usual. Have not had a chance to shoot color or anything. Moving from an Optoma H76 to the BENQ W1070 was a pretty dramatic change. I see many good things and a few that took a step back. 

Over double the light, wow, I had to squint when I first lit it up. I have it down in Eco mode and dialed down the contrast to get it wher it is not so insane, Also turned of the color boost, whatever they called it. To my eye, it is looking quite good now. The black level is way darker than my H76 was, even with twice the light on the whites, so it is at least 5 times the total contrast, maybe even more. 

Both units are RGBRGB 6 segment color wheels, so the native color as is seems very close. 

Obviously going from the 720P to 1080P is a bit sharper, but this was not as big of an improvement as I was expecting. The old H76 does have great optics, and I think the W1070 lens is just not as good. I really do miss the motorised zoom and focus, but even more of a frustration is how bad the zoom and focus interact on this thing. Zoom it and the focus goes to crap. Dial it back into focus, and the image size changes a lot. I had to rock up and back many times to get it to match my screen masking and be in perfect focus. 

The lens shift was certainly a selling point for me, but I was hoping for a bit more range. I got it mounted up nicely, and the picture would not come down far enough, I had to extent the mount a few inches to get the projector level for no keystone. The Optoma would dial from the lens being just above to just below the screen, so this is a little better, the projector is a good 8 inches closer to the ceiling.

Stray light!! This is one of the two things that I am a bit annoyed about. The H76 had NO light leakage out of the chassis anywhere. Even around the image coming out of the lens, there was almost nothing outside of the actual picture coming out. The BENQ has light spilling out in several places, and it is putting an unusual amount of light on the ceiling in front of it. I am already trying to design a shade to block it so it does not light the ceiling so much. 

Noisey!! The other big complaint. With the Optoma in maximum fan high altitude mode, it was still way quieter than the W1070 in the Eco mode. It does not sound like anything is wrong, just the amount of air moving with no baffles makes a fair bit of air whoosh. When I build my shade, I will also try to build in some sound baffles like the air tunnel the H76 has inside it.

It is hard to complain about these nit picks. The H76 retailed for $10,000 and even with my insider connections I still paid just over $5,000 for it. I picked up the BENQ W1070 off the shelf at Fry's for just $711.00 and after taxes it just hit $775 The internal tech may be several years newer, but the supporting hardware on the old H76 was in a completely different class. It is almost tempting to try and moveover the light engine and processing electronics into the H76 chassis. There is sure a ton of room in there for it. 

For the most part, the image is excellent. I do not see any CA artifacta that spread more than a pixel. But focusing it from 9 fet away on a ladder was tedious to get it this sharp. Knock it off focus at all, and you see the colors start to spread and it looks like it is out of convergence. Obviously, that is impossible since it is only a single chip, but the blue and red sure go in opposite directions as you dial the focus out.


----------



## Iron Maiden

So my youngest son asked me tonight if he could play some xbox on the projection system rather than the 60" Panasonic plasma he normally plays on. So I pulled the hdmi from the xbox and ran one to the front hdmi input on the Oppo. About 10min later, he asked me why there is so much input lag. My first thought was, well it must be the BenQ HT1075. I read it had a poor input lag rating before buying it but said screw it as I planned to use it for BluRays only. I wanted picture quality over anything else.
Then I thought, the Oppo!!! I unplugged the Oppo from the projector and ran the Xbox one right into the projector. Problem solved. In fact, he said that it's even better than the Plasma. I didn't know my Panny had input lag?!?!?! But glad to hear the new projector is acceptable for gaming.


I assume the Qdeo processor in the Oppo was to blame for the lag????


----------



## bluer101

Iron Maiden said:


> So my youngest son asked me tonight if he could play some xbox on the projection system rather than the 60" Panasonic plasma he normally plays on. So I pulled the hdmi from the xbox and ran one to the front hdmi input on the Oppo. About 10min later, he asked me why there is so much input lag. My first thought was, well it must be the BenQ HT1075. I read it had a poor input lag rating before buying it but said screw it as I planned to use it for BluRays only. I wanted picture quality over anything else.
> Then I thought, the Oppo!!! I unplugged the Oppo from the projector and ran the Xbox one right into the projector. Problem solved. In fact, he said that it's even better than the Plasma. I didn't know my Panny had input lag?!?!?! But glad to hear the new projector is acceptable for gaming.
> 
> 
> I assume the Qdeo processor in the Oppo was to blame for the lag????



Yep, Xbox directly to benq = great gaming. That's all I use for gaming. 

I have all my other equipment going into my Denon and out to the Benq and 60 Sony. Then I have my Xbox straight to hdmi 2 on the benq. Optical from Xbox to turtle beach surround processor.


----------



## sodvepas

Now when there´s been lot of talking about CA on this projector, I had to check my test pattern also. There is also CA on the left side of the image. And what are you guys thinking about this? I´m not sure if this is CA, because when I got the projector I thought this is normal, but there is even purple fringing on both sides of the white lines on the center of the image. IMG_20150115_212853.jpg

The purple is only seen when observed very closely. Green lines on the left are more visible. 
IMG_20150115_221025.jpg

I haven´t noticed nothing wrong with the image, except some brightness uniformity(when playing Fifa). Movies are great, subtitles are great etc. And if I had not read about the CA "problem", I would be happily unaware. I just project the image on white wall, so is this so visible because I don´t have any screen yet. What am I missing here?


----------



## kreeturez

sodvepas said:


> Now when there´s been lot of talking about CA of this projector, I had to check my test pattern also. There is also CA on the left side of the image. And what are you guys thinking about this? I´m not sure if this is CA, because when I got the projector I thought this is normal, but there is even purple fringing on both sides of the white lines on the center of the image. IMG_20150115_212853.jpg
> 
> The purple is only seen when observed very closely. Green lines on the left are more visible.
> IMG_20150115_221025.jpg
> 
> I haven´t noticed nothing wrong with the image, except some brightness uniformity(when playing Fifa). Movies are great, subtitles are great etc. And if I had not read about the CA "problem", I would be happily unaware. I just project the image on white wall, so is this so visible because I don´t have any screen yet. What am I missing here?



Definitely CA. Worse than normal though (unless your pictures are exaggerating it?). It's probably not because of your projected surface: test by putting a piece of printer-paper on the wall. If it's the same, I might consider a swap in your case - unless it's not actually bothersome/noticeable to you from seated distance, in which case it may not be worth the effort.


----------



## sodvepas

kreeturez said:


> Definitely CA. Worse than normal though (unless your pictures are exaggerating it?). It's probably not because of your projected surface: test by putting a piece of printer-paper on the wall. If it's the same, I might consider a swap in your case - unless it's not actually bothersome/noticeable to you from seated distance, in which case it may not be worth the effort.


Maybe those picture are indeed exaggerating it. But I don´t get it, why there is so much CA on test pattern. Cause I think it´s less visible on text than what xabih showed us. xabih, what did you do whit your unit?
Centre area text








I don´t know? If I would make an RMA, will BenQ service change the lense or will I get refurbished unit?


----------



## bigcat

how do I determine the center of gravity of this projector? Is that important at all when ceiling mounting it?


----------



## Iron Maiden

It's not heavy enough to worry about. In fact, I made the mounting plate for mine out of a piece of aluminum I had laying around. Just drilled out the holes for the 3 mounting screws and a hole in the center of it for the mount. Works perfect. I centered the mount.


----------



## bluer101

Iron Maiden said:


> It's not heavy enough to worry about. In fact, I made the mounting plate for mine out of a piece of aluminum I had laying around. Just drilled out the holes for the 3 mounting screws and a hole in the center of it for the mount. Works perfect. I centered the mount.


Just like I made mine out of 1/4 inch Plexiglas. It's a lot thinner than most mount arms.


----------



## molleh

I got my W1070 today and spent a bit of time with it. Unfortunately I'll have to take it back down and move the mount towards the screen a bit, as my HD23 had a longer throw and the W1070 even at min zoom is too big for my screen. I'm thinking one joist forward should be enough.

So far, picture quality is about the same as my HD23, albeit the blacks are slightly better. No rainbow artifacts that I can see which is nice (some minor RA with the HD23.) It is a bit noisy as many have noted, but it's actually quieter than the HD23 though not by much.

#1 thing though, the input lag is indeed very minimal. It's still not as good as a gaming TN panel monitor, but it's as good as anything else I've seen. Advanced Warfare on this projector is jaw dropping!


----------



## jkirby

sorry if this has already been discussed (360 pages already in this thread).

Last night, while watching a blu-raym after the movie started the bulb started flashing.. never stopped. I shut down the PJ, blu-ray. re-booted. same thing. shut down/rebooted again.. everything is fine.

Could this be a bug in the smart-eco setting? 

I will change to normal eco mode later to test, but since this doesn't always happen (only twice among 20 movies so far) it will be hard to duplicate.

thoughts?


----------



## bluer101

molleh said:


> I got my W1070 today and spent a bit of time with it. Unfortunately I'll have to take it back down and move the mount towards the screen a bit, as my HD23 had a longer throw and the W1070 even at min zoom is too big for my screen. I'm thinking one joist forward should be enough.
> 
> So far, picture quality is about the same as my HD23, albeit the blacks are slightly better. No rainbow artifacts that I can see which is nice (some minor RA with the HD23.) It is a bit noisy as many have noted, but it's actually quieter than the HD23 though not by much.
> 
> #1 thing though, the input lag is indeed very minimal. It's still not as good as a gaming TN panel monitor, but it's as good as anything else I've seen. Advanced Warfare on this projector is jaw dropping!



One joist should be fine but you also can make a decorate ceiling plate out of wood to attach to the joist to allow mount the projector between joists if need be. 

I returned my unopened copy of AW the next day after it came out. I bought 2 copies, one for me and one for my son. I played a few matches on his console and said no halo for me. I went back to playing ghosts for now.


----------



## bluer101

jkirby said:


> sorry if this has already been discussed (360 pages already in this thread).
> 
> Last night, while watching a blu-raym after the movie started the bulb started flashing.. never stopped. I shut down the PJ, blu-ray. re-booted. same thing. shut down/rebooted again.. everything is fine.
> 
> Could this be a bug in the smart-eco setting?
> 
> I will change to normal eco mode later to test, but since this doesn't always happen (only twice among 20 movies so far) it will be hard to duplicate.
> 
> thoughts?


I have not heard anything like that. But I run everything in Eco cause I hate the way smart works for normal content. But I will run smart with 3d only as it give a boost in brightness 3d needs and can't really tell the lamp change while wearing the glasses.


----------



## Greg121986

If anyone would like to help me survey my living space... I am planning to get a W1070 to satisfy my never-fulfilled need of buying new toys all the time. I can't afford the stereo amp I want, but the W1070 presents a substantial gain in personal enjoyment with very little acquisition cost, so I'm going to try to pull the trigger in the next 2 months or so. 

The attached picture represents my living space as it is today in my small apartment. This 46" TV has been with me for about 6 years since I was in college. I've been loosely paying attention to TV technology and I'm seeing a very elastic pattern from TV manufacturers in the way that nobody can seem to make up their mind about what they're going to do. I'm tired of waiting and I'm not spending $3,000 or more on something that will change in a year anyway. So a cheap PJ is the only way to go. I will have to project onto my wall for the time being. I'd like to avoid getting a screen since my living situation will change in the next 2 years or so and I don't want to invest in a screen now that will potentially be too small (I hope) for my next space. However, I will consider a screen or a DIY method if I find the picture to be inadequate. 

I think one issue is the distance of my PJ to my front wall. I've got a minimum of 11 Feet. This might end up projecting too large of an image on the front wall depending on how much zoom I have to use with the W1070. I would like to mount the PJ like you see shown in the picture. It will be on the wall right above my leather chair and project to the wall where I now have some unnecessary acoustic foam. My speakers are now 85" apart. I prefer them exactly here, but it's possible I can increase their spread to about 95." At 11 Feet throw distance, though, It seems the W1070 will output a huge screen, somewhere around 130". Can I use the zoom to bring this down to 106" or less? This is about the largest screen size I think I can fit between my speakers. 

Any other thoughts? I have to check and see if I can mount the projector arm to the wall. I'm not certain I am allowed to drill into the wall but I might do it anyway. The other option is to make a weighted floor-shelf to place the PJ on. I'm not too concerned with light pollution. I always watch TV in the dark at night. I don't like too bright of a picture on my TV either.


----------



## garciab

At 11' of throw, I think you will be able to get down to near 100". One thing you need to consider though is the center point of the projected image, with respect to the mounting position of the pj. Not sure what the dimensional relationship is between the wall/corner where the pj will be mounted, and the wall onto which the image will be projected.


----------



## bighvy76

I have 120" at 11 ft.


----------



## bluer101

I'm at 10 1/2 from lens to 100 inch screen and that's just about as small of an image I can project. At 11 ft it might be around 102-106 my guess.


----------



## jkirby

mine is at about 11.5 ft and I get a nice 120" image. plenty bright.

btw - I changed from smart eco to eco. so much better to me. Blacks seems slightly improved, picture a tad dimmer (which is good as the picture was sometimes too bright), and - more importantly - fan noise was cut in half.


----------



## bigcat

I am ceiling mounting my w1070 and trying to square it to the screen. It has been a challenge . Question, are all squares in the test pattern supposed to be of the same size? In the image I am projecting the height of the bottom row is about an inch shorter than the top row. Is this normal? or how do I correct this?


----------



## molleh

bigcat said:


> I am ceiling mounting my w1070 and trying to square it to the screen. It has been a challenge . Question, are all squares in the test pattern supposed to be of the same size? In the image I am projecting the height of the bottom row is about an inch shorter than the top row. Is this normal? or how do I correct this?


That means your projector is mounted just a little bit too high. It's having to aim slightly up to fit into your screen so the bottom is larger than the top. The opposite would be true if your projector was too low (the top would then be larger.)

Ideally you want to adjust the height by mounting it differently, but if that's not an option you can go into the menu and adjust "keystone." That will let you correct for height issues, but it's not perfect and moves in fairly large increments.


----------



## bluer101

bigcat said:


> I am ceiling mounting my w1070 and trying to square it to the screen. It has been a challenge . Question, are all squares in the test pattern supposed to be of the same size? In the image I am projecting the height of the bottom row is about an inch shorter than the top row. Is this normal? or how do I correct this?


If you are talking about the very bottom test pattern row then yes, it is shorter than all the rest of the pattern.


----------



## bigcat

molleh said:


> That means your projector is mounted just a little bit too high. It's having to aim slightly up to fit into your screen so the bottom is larger than the top. The opposite would be true if your projector was too low (the top would then be larger.)
> 
> Ideally you want to adjust the height by mounting it differently, but if that's not an option you can go into the menu and adjust "keystone." That will let you correct for height issues, but it's not perfect and moves in fairly large increments.


I can't drop the pj anymore but I could raise the screen, which I haven't installed, just testing with the wall right now trying to project a 120 image. According to what you are saying I ned to aim the pj more towards the ceiling? I think I tried that and didn't help but maybe I'm doing something else wrong.


----------



## bluer101

bigcat said:


> I can't drop the pj anymore but I could raise the screen, which I haven't installed, just testing with the wall right now trying to project a 120 image. According to what you are saying I ned to aim the pj more towards the ceiling? I think I tried that and didn't help but maybe I'm doing something else wrong.


Please read my post above. The bottom row of the test pattern is shorter than the rest. This is perfectly normal.


----------



## bigcat

bluer101 said:


> Please read my post above. The bottom row of the test pattern is shorter than the rest. This is perfectly normal.


Awesome, yes it's only the very last row that looks different. Thanks a lot.


----------



## molleh

Sorry about that, I misread your post as the width! My bad.


----------



## crank73

Sorry guys. I tried searching this but it keeps taking me to the first page of this thread.

I got my W1070 a week ago from amazon.ca. Loved it until yesterday. It hasn't moved, it's on a table with all vents clear of obstructions. Yesterday, about 2-3 minutes after turning it on, it shut itself off with both the Power and Lamp light solid red. When I turned it back on, I noticed that the fan that you can see from the front was not spinning, but as I was looking at it, it started spinning and I watched about 2 hours with no issues.

Tonight (movie night) popcorn and my wife ready to enjoy a movie, the projector turned itself off again after about 2 minutes of turning it on, but this time the fan is not turning itself on and the projector just overheats again.

I will say that I did since I got the projector, I was running in normal mode. When I checked the hours on the lamp, it showed 33 after about 10 hrs of use. I looked that up and see that they call it equivalent lamp hours (or something to that effect). That being said, I changed the setting to smart eco, and turned the projector off. My problem happened the next time I used the projector.

Am I returning this thing? or is there a little troubleshooting I can do before going there.

Help.


----------



## bigcat

Still trying to square my projector using the test pattern. The top line length now matches the bottom line length and left and right match too, which is all great. However, the bottom left corner starts about an inch towards the right, so it's not aligned with the top left corner. I attached a pic of what I mean, exaggerating a bit just to illustrate what I am seeing.


----------



## kreeturez

@sodvepas : That reminds me - you've probably already checked, but perhaps double-check that you're properly in focus on the projector (and that the projector is perfectly square to the screen) since CA can occur if you're out of focus in a portion of the image as well.


----------



## bluer101

bigcat said:


> Still trying to square my projector using the test pattern. The top line length now matches the bottom line length and left and right match too, which is all great. However, the bottom left corner starts about an inch towards the right, so it's not aligned with the top left corner. I attached a pic of what I mean, exaggerating a bit just to illustrate what I am seeing.


It sounds like you need to yaw the pj to the right or in other terms tilt. It's not level so it's pitched. Try taking a photo for us.


----------



## AaronPSU79

Greg121986 said:


> At 11 Feet throw distance, though, It seems the W1070 will output a huge screen, somewhere around 130". Can I use the zoom to bring this down to 106" or less? This is about the largest screen size I think I can fit between my speakers.


According to BenQ's projector calculator here: http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/ at an 11' throw distance your screen size can range from 101"-130" so you should be good at 106".

It's important to make sure your projector is centered horizontally to the screen since it does not have horizontal keystone adjustment. Other than that your setup looks good. I sit about 11' from my screen and I have it at about 120" which I think is great, but I wouldn't want to go any bigger.


----------



## bigcat

bluer101 said:


> It sounds like you need to yaw the pj to the right or in other terms tilt. It's not level so it's pitched. Try taking a photo for us.


Thanks bluer101. I attached a photo. Hopefully, that helps. I will try your recommendation though.


----------



## bluer101

bigcat said:


> Thanks bluer101. I attached a photo. Hopefully, that helps. I will try your recommendation though.


Yes, your pj needs to be tilted, rolled to the right. So the right side of the pj will come down and left side up, but that's over exagerated. Then you might have to lens shift the picture down with the screw or move the whole pj down to compensate. 

What mount did you end up going with.


----------



## bigcat

bluer101 said:


> Yes, your pj needs to be tilted, rolled to the right. So the right side of the pj will come down and left side up, but that's over exagerated. Then you might have to lens shift the picture down with the screw or move the whole pj down to compensate.
> 
> What mount did you end up going with.


Much better after some adjustments. See attached photo. I don't think it's perfect but I can probably live with it. You were right I had to use lens shift in addition to the tilt. I used this mount. Thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## bluer101

bigcat said:


> Much better after some adjustments. See attached photo. I don't think it's perfect but I can probably live with it. You were right I had to use lens shift in addition to the tilt. I used this mount. Thanks a lot for the help.


You over tilted just a hair too much but pretty close. Now you can make the picture just a little bigger with zoom ring and then focus. I have mine so the test pattern is just over the black screen boarder. It is very small this way it fills the screen all the way and very little picture spills into the black, like less than 1/8 of an inch. 

That mount looks like a pain in the butt. That's why I was steering you to the peerless mount I have. Yes a few more dollars but the fine adjustment makes it very easy to line up. It has the spider gears and knobs. After I have mine set you just tighten a set screw if you want.


Here is a video.


----------



## bigcat

bluer101 said:


> You over tilted just a hair too much but pretty close. Now you can make the picture just a little bigger with zoom ring and then focus. I have mine so the test pattern is just over the black screen boarder. It is very small this way it fills the screen all the way and very little picture spills into the black, like less than 1/8 of an inch.
> 
> That mount looks like a pain in the butt. That's why I was steering you to the peerless mount I have. Yes a few more dollars but the fine adjustment makes it very easy to line up. It has the spider gears and knobs. After I have mine set you just tighten a set screw if you want.
> 
> 
> Here is a video.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eskAlVi3xGc


Thanks for the great feedback. Yeah that mount is a pain in the butt, too many moving parts and looks like it would move if you bump into it. Will see how it goes. Amazon didn't have the peerless extension when I ordered so I just got this one. Good point about the test pattern border I was actually going to ask if that could be over the black frame. I will try and make some further adjustments.


----------



## Movie78

What is the best 3D glasses out there?


----------



## sodvepas

kreeturez said:


> @sodvepas : That reminds me - you've probably already checked, but perhaps double-check that you're properly in focus on the projector (and that the projector is perfectly square to the screen) since CA can occur if you're out of focus in a portion of the image as well.


Thank kreeturez!, yeah I need to double-check everything. Do you have any experience will BenQ change this to a refurbished model, because it would be a bummer since this is really new unit? (october 2014)
@xabih : How is your CA problem being handled?


----------



## xabih

sodvepas said:


> @xabih : How is your CA problem being handled?


I report my problem to Benq via website support, they sent me a courier and they carried the PJ somewhere to repair. I will report when it come back.


----------



## kyle85

Does anyone have any suggestions for a low profile mount for the w1070. Ceilings in the basement are only 6'10" so i am trying to keep it as close to the top of the ceiling as possible.


----------



## bigcat

Movie78 said:


> What is the best 3D glasses out there?


These have been recommended here so I am thinking of getting them when I am ready for 3d


----------



## Smith1212

kyle85 said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for a low profile mount for the w1070. Ceilings in the basement are only 6'10" so i am trying to keep it as close to the top of the ceiling as possible.


In germany it could be an Vogel EPC 6545:
http://www.vogels.com/epc-6545-proj...e&___from_store=en&___country=DE#.VL0r5C61XK9


----------



## Smith1212

Movie78 said:


> What is the best 3D glasses out there?


In german forum the G15 DLP Glasses are one of the recommendations like these:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/G15-DLP-Link-3D-Aktiv-Shutter-Brille-fur-BenQ-Acer-NEC-Sharp-LG-NEC-Projektor-/301440613460?pt=DE_TV_Video_Audio_3D_TV_Brillen_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item462f42bc54


----------



## Movie78

Smith1212 said:


> In german forum the G15 DLP Glasses are one of the recommendations like these:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/G15-DLP-Link-3D-Aktiv-Shutter-Brille-fur-BenQ-Acer-NEC-Sharp-LG-NEC-Projektor-/301440613460?pt=DE_TV_Video_Audio_3D_TV_Brillen_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item462f42bc54


This is the one that i am actually using,i taught something else better than this one.

Thanks!


----------



## Iron Maiden

I went with these and really like them. I only paid $150 though so the price went up a little. 
Comes with a bunch of different nose pieces and charging cords. cleaning clothes. Have only tested 3 of the 4 so far but so far they have been great. I thought they were comfortable as did my two sons. (ages 13 and 16)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0055KGCXE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Cataphract

Hi guys, 


what is the offset for this projector? I have a 106" fixed screen and 8 feet ceiling. Why does the Projection calculator not show it?


Is it because of the lens shift feature? I thought that was limited to a couple of inches of vertical adjustment and not that useful.

Just placed my order for same day delivery. Guys, please let me know if I need a mount extension, I cannot seem to figure out where the image will start. i.e. how many inches from the ceiling to the top of the screen, the top of my screen is about 15 inches from the ceiling. My mount would be 6 inches, plus add 3 inches to the center of the lens, plus 3 inches offset? This would put me at 12 inches, so would I need a 3 inch extension for the mount? Or will the lens shift take care of it?

I got sold on this PJ after reading all day today on the forum, was worried a bit about ambient light performance due to my light colored walls, and since I don't have a bat cave, but hopefully, this PJ has enough lumens to be able to watch during the day with blinds closed. You don't want to have all lights off when watching football for example. I am sure many people are doing just that, would like to hear more on that front.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

You need blackout shades, first off, not just "blinds" to watch a projector during the day.

Next, if you have lights on, it will degrade your contrast, so your best bet is to make the image small enough so that it's bright enough. 

Of course, if you have an expensive screen with gain and ambient light absorption, you can get even better results with lights on, but those screens are quite expensive compared to simply turning the lights off.

A better solution is to buy a cheap TV for daytime movie and sports, and watch the projector at night.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

You need blackout shades, first off, not just "blinds" to watch a projector during the day.

Next, if you have lights on, it will degrade your contrast, so your best bet is to make the image small enough so that it's bright enough. 

Of course, if you have an expensive screen with gain and ambient light absorption, you can get even better results with lights on, but those screens are quite expensive compared to simply turning the lights off.

A better solution is to buy a cheap TV for daytime movie and sports, and watch the projector at night.


----------



## Cataphract

RLBURNSIDE said:


> You need blackout shades, first off, not just "blinds" to watch a projector during the day.
> 
> Next, if you have lights on, it will degrade your contrast, so your best bet is to make the image small enough so that it's bright enough.
> 
> Of course, if you have an expensive screen with gain and ambient light absorption, you can get even better results with lights on, but those screens are quite expensive compared to simply turning the lights off.
> 
> A better solution is to buy a cheap TV for daytime movie and sports, and watch the projector at night.



My question was more so about the projector and it's capacity in terms of producing lumens. This is not my first PJ, and I have had a dedicated HT room before, so am aware of the obvious. 

The question is how much light does this PJ throw out, and can I watch football with some lights on/dimmed, does it have enough juice? The contrast would suffer, but that is to be expected. I am asking if the brightest mode it has available is good enough with some lights on. 

Thanks!

PS: Have no idea why the fonts are so gigantic in the original post. Tried a few times to edit without much luck. Sorry about that folks.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Cataphract said:


> My question was more so about the projector and it's capacity in terms of producing lumens. This is not my first PJ, and I have had a dedicated HT room before, so am aware of the obvious.
> 
> The question is how much light does this PJ throw out, and can I watch football with some lights on/dimmed, does it have enough juice? The contrast would suffer, but that is to be expected. I am asking if the brightest mode it has available is good enough with some lights on.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> PS: Have no idea why the fonts are so gigantic in the original post. Tried a few times to edit without much luck. Sorry about that folks.


Well then it may be obvious for you that such a question has been asked several times in this thread and on the net so a simple google search would yield the obvious question you are seeking.

But if not, here is projector central review with tested lumens.

http://www.projectorcentral.com/benq_w1070_3d_home_video_projector_review.htm?page=Performance

and we watch football games all the time in a living room with multiple windows just with the blind set to close so still plenty of light in the room and the picture is still easy to see and not so washed out but football games tend to be already fairly bright to begin with.


----------



## Cataphract

Daniel Chaves said:


> Well then it may be obvious for you that such a question has been asked several times in this thread and on the net so a simple google search would yield the obvious question you are seeking.
> 
> But if not, here is projector central review with tested lumens.
> 
> http://www.projectorcentral.com/benq_w1070_3d_home_video_projector_review.htm?page=Performance
> 
> and we watch football games all the time in a living room with multiple windows just with the blind set to close so still plenty of light in the room and the picture is still easy to see and not so washed out but football games tend to be already fairly bright to begin with.


Thanks! I have read the review, and it is just that. A review. 

We come to the forum to hear firsthand from owners, who have similar equipment and use it for some of the same purposes as other would be buyers are thinking about. So why not find out about their experience? Which is the real value, and more so because it is factual to that same type of environment, just as you mentioned in the second half of your post. That was very helpful! That is exactly what I wanted to know. 

Now if can someone can comment on the offset question, that would be great too! Is that not an issue anymore with the available lens shift?


----------



## bluer101

Here is Sunday afternoon with windows and drapes open. Also run my pj in Eco mode.


----------



## kyle85

Well my w1070 just came in the mail and I immediately hooked it up to my xbox and threw a white sheet over my wall(my basement entertainment room is not finished yet). 

First impressions are amazing playing CoD or watching anything HDTV, thats with it on eco mode, one blind open and a lamp on. Not to mention behind the sheet are two candle holders and a giant clock. So the sheet is about as far from flat as you can get, yet it still looks great and even better with the lamp off and blind closed. 

So here is a slight issue I am having, has anyone ran into their comcast/cable service flickering when running through the xbox one? When i have the cable box running to the xbox one then the xbox running to the projector just the HDTV signal will constantly flicker about every second. The menus or games all work fine, if i plug the cable box straight into the projector is also works fine.


----------



## fallenturtle

So recently got the BenQ and I want to hook my Wii up to it. I've decided I'd prefer to only have an HDMI and power cable going to the projector (using the HDMI switcher in my receiver) therefore I'm in the market for one of those wii to HDMI converters. I was curious if anyone has had any experience with them... in particular I think some simply convert the 480p signal to digital where as other models upscale it to 1080p so I'm debating if I would get a better picture letting the projector upscale vs the adapter.


----------



## Cataphract

bluer101 said:


> Here is Sunday afternoon with windows and drapes open. Also run my pj in Eco mode.


Looks Awesome! Thanks for clearing all doubts about this PJ's brightness and lumen capacity! Mine just arrived. Love the next day delivery from Amazon!!


Could you please chime in about my offset question? I have 15 inches from the ceiling where my screen begins. The ceiling is 8 ft, screen size 106". The projector will be about 6 inches from the ceiling with the Qualgear mount from Amazon. 


Where would the image start? Do I need an extension for the mount for the 3-4 inches of adjustment issue? Need to see if this mount will work or if I need another one. Is it advisable to use the pitch function of the mount to cover up the 3-4 inch difference, or will that introduce distortion?


----------



## grubadub

I believe the center of the lens needs to be 2 to 6 inches above the top edge of the screen.


----------



## bluer101

Cataphract said:


> Looks Awesome! Thanks for clearing all doubts about this PJ's brightness and lumen capacity! Mine just arrived. Love the next day delivery from Amazon!!
> 
> 
> Could you please chime in about my offset question? I have 15 inches from the ceiling where my screen begins. The ceiling is 8 ft, screen size 106". The projector will be about 6 inches from the ceiling with the Qualgear mount from Amazon.
> 
> 
> Where would the image start? Do I need an extension for the mount for the 3-4 inches of adjustment issue? Need to see if this mount will work or if I need another one. Is it advisable to use the pitch function of the mount to cover up the 3-4 inch difference, or will that introduce distortion?


I can measure mine when I get home. I have 8ft ceilings too. Mine screen is 100 though. Remember from center of lens not projector mount or body. I also use pretty much all the lens shift too to get the pj as high as I can.


----------



## Cataphract

grubadub said:


> I believe the center of the lens needs to be 2 to 6 inches above the top edge of the screen.



Ok. That would work for me. I am counting 6 inches for mount + 2.5 more inches to the center of the lens, and so if the image is about 6 inches below from the center of lens, that would give me 14.5 inches. My screen is at 15", so it should work. 

I was just making sure as I don't know if this mount has a 2-3 inch extension available, and did not want to be out of luck after I installed it.


----------



## Cataphract

bluer101 said:


> I can measure mine when I get home. I have 8ft ceilings too. Mine screen is 100 though. Remember from center of lens not projector mount or body. I also use pretty much all the lens shift too to get the pj as high as I can.



That would be great if you could share that info. Here's the dimension for the mount. 6" is just for the mount, I have to add another 2.5" to the center of the lens. Which brings me to 8.5" without any lens shift. As grubadub just said above, the image would be between 2-6" below from that point onwards, so I could easily make up the gap using the lens shift for the 2-3 inch slack.


----------



## bluer101

Cataphract said:


> That would be great if you could share that info. Here's the dimension for the mount. 6" is just for the mount, I have to add another 2.5" to the center of the lens. Which brings me to 8.5" without any lens shift. As grubadub just said above, the image would be between 2-6" below from that point onwards, so I could easily make up the gap using the lens shift for the 2-3 inch slack.


Ok I just measured. 

My screen is 18 3/4 to the actual screen (white screen material). My lens center to ceiling is 10 inches. Now give or take 1/2 - 1 inch for ceiling imperfections. 

So it sounds like you will be fine. I'm actually almost 9 inches above my screen then.


----------



## kyle85

Does anyone have the peerless PRGUNV universal mount and knows the distance from the ceiling to the center of the lens on the 1070 with no extension


----------



## Cataphract

bluer101 said:


> Ok I just measured.
> 
> My screen is 18 3/4 to the actual screen (white screen material). My lens center to ceiling is 10 inches. Now give or take 1/2 - 1 inch for ceiling imperfections.
> 
> So it sounds like you will be fine. I'm actually almost 9 inches above my screen then.



Great. Thank you for your prompt reply. I am just about to start installation. 

Forgot to ask, is this with our without lens shift?


----------



## bluer101

Cataphract said:


> Great. Thank you for your prompt reply. I am just about to start installation.
> 
> Forgot to ask, is this with our without lens shift?


I have my lens shift all the way down to make my pj as high as possible. But you should be fine. 

Good luck and post pictures. Just make sure you measure and make sure pj is perfectly square with screen. Center of lens dead center with screen. You can use 2 people and string to measure this too.


----------



## bluer101

Here is a great article to explain the string method. 

http://www.hometheatertips.com/2008/06/13/how-to-install-a-front-projector-screen-part-2/


----------



## blaine51

bluer101 said:


> Ok I just measured.
> 
> My screen is 18 3/4 to the actual screen (white screen material). My lens center to ceiling is 10 inches. Now give or take 1/2 - 1 inch for ceiling imperfections.
> 
> So it sounds like you will be fine. I'm actually almost 9 inches above my screen then.


Wow, this is the first I have seen that this projector can be offset this much from the top of the screen. I am ordering a projector in the next few days and wanted this one but was looking like I would have to go to the Optoma 141X to fit my configuration. I have to mount about 11'10" away form the screen in a hush box already built. The top of the screen starts 12" from the ceiling. The center of the lens was going to be about 4" from the ceiling (don't know what mount yet) but I could probably get it as much as 6" from the ceiling.

What I read up to now said that it would only put the lens a few inches above the screen at best but if your saying about 9" then maybe I can use this projector after all??


----------



## bluer101

blaine51 said:


> Wow, this is the first I have seen that this projector can be offset this much from the top of the screen. I am ordering a projector in the next few days and wanted this one but was looking like I would have to go to the Optoma 141X to fit my configuration. I have to mount about 11'10" away form the screen in a hush box already built. The top of the screen starts 12" from the ceiling. The center of the lens was going to be about 4" from the ceiling (don't know what mount yet) but I could probably get it as much as 6" from the ceiling.
> 
> What I read up to now said that it would only put the lens a few inches above the screen at best but if your saying about 9" then maybe I can use this projector after all??



I'm going by what's in my living room. I have to say though that my first w1070 was up even higher than now. 

Long story short my first pj developed a bad line in the image less than a month old. I had the lens shift screw all the way down so I can get the pj as high as I can. 

So after getting a brand new exchange from benq, I thought all I would do it attach my removable mount, turn the lens shift screw, zoom, and focus. Wrong, I noticed I was about 1-2 inches higher on the screen image. So I had to shift my pj down a little more to get the right height. 

This luckily was easy for my the way I built my pj mount. I can adjust my pj up and down very easy. Somewhere back in this thread I think I make a comment about the lens shift being off between my first and second pj.

Just measured from carpet to top of screen. 76-77 inch. 
Carpet to center of lens is 84-85. So there you go take an inch or 2 on environment being off a little.


----------



## blaine51

So how far away from the screen. If it's a 100" screen you can't be more than 10'11'' right?


----------



## bluer101

blaine51 said:


> So how far away from the screen. If it's a 100" screen you can't be more than 10'11'' right?


Yes, I'm right between 10'9" - 10'11". I just measured but the wife is sleeping so that's a close answer with one person. 

I also turned the lens shift from all the way down to all the way up and measured from bottom of white screen to picture. It was 6 1/2 inches of shift. So shift will be different depending on screen size and distance of pj.


----------



## blaine51

K thanks man.
My setup is so ridiculously close to working or not working due to other factors like a bulkhead parallel to the projector cutting off the beam if i don't get the the projector low enough and keep the screen size down to 110". I would be ordering it from a big box store in Canada that sounds like returns are no problem so I might just go for it and see.


----------



## DrDom

*Audio input using "Audio In" connector for HDMI*

I have an old Mac Mini that I'm trying to connect to my Benq W1070 projector.

The Mac doesn't have an HDMI out, only mini-DVI, so I'm using an HDMI converter dongle. Unfor the DVI output is video only, no audio, so to get sound, I need to run a second cable from the headphone jack on the Mac to the audio input jack on the projector.

This worked just fine on my old Panasonic TV. That had a menu option that allowed me to configure a particular HDMI input to use the audio from a separate, analog audio input.

But now that I've hooked up the Benq projector, I cannot find any way to tell it to use the audio in jack for HDMI1 or 2. I can't see why this shouldn't be possible, but haven't been able to find anything in the projector's nebulous menu system that allows me to configure this.

Has anyone tried to do anything similar? Any success?


----------



## bluer101

DrDom said:


> I have an old Mac Mini that I'm trying to connect to my Benq W1070 projector.
> 
> The Mac doesn't have an HDMI out, only mini-DVI, so I'm using an HDMI converter dongle. Unfor the DVI output is video only, no audio, so to get sound, I need to run a second cable from the headphone jack on the Mac to the audio input jack on the projector.
> 
> This worked just fine on my old Panasonic TV. That had a menu option that allowed me to configure a particular HDMI input to use the audio from a separate, analog audio input.
> 
> But now that I've hooked up the Benq projector, I cannot find any way to tell it to use the audio in jack for HDMI1 or 2. I can't see why this shouldn't be possible, but haven't been able to find anything in the projector's nebulous menu system that allows me to configure this.
> 
> Has anyone tried to do anything similar? Any success?


I believe that audio in is only for vga.


----------



## bad_karma24

fallenturtle said:


> So recently got the BenQ and I want to hook my Wii up to it. I've decided I'd prefer to only have an HDMI and power cable going to the projector (using the HDMI switcher in my receiver) therefore I'm in the market for one of those wii to HDMI converters. I was curious if anyone has had any experience with them... in particular I think some simply convert the 480p signal to digital where as other models upscale it to 1080p so I'm debating if I would get a better picture letting the projector upscale vs the adapter.


I got a DragonPad brand one and it's worked for great for me. Haven't noticed any huge increase in picture or sound quality, I really just bought it to keep everything HDMI so I can easily split to the projector and TV.


----------



## monakh

Hello folks. First post in this thread. I had been using my W1070 problem-free for a good year and half when the bulb exploded at a little over 4000 hours. I replaced it with a genuine lamp that I purchased over at Amazon.

The lamp seems OK but my PJ keeps overheating with the new lamp and shuts down with the red power LED and the green temp LED steadily lit. This is happening in both Eco and Smart Eco modes. A quick look through the manual tells me that this indicates overheating due to a fan malfunction. All three fans seem to be working normally, however. I cleaned out all the vents with pressurized air, just to be sure.

I theorized that since I upgraded my firmware a few months back from 1.04 to 1.08, it definitely adjusted the fan speed and made it quieter. I was thinking that with over 3700 hours on my lamp (when I updated to 1.08), perhaps the lamp wasn't as bright (and therefore not running as hot). Furthering that line of thinking, to the new lamp running hotter (and fans running slower), I turned on high altitude mode. This made my PJ sound like an F-16 taking off but alas it still shut down with the same red power and green temp LEDs (despite having the fans run at full speed).

Anyone have any ideas? My PJ is out of warranty and worse, I am in the Middle East and sending either the bulb (which seems OK) or the PJ back to the States is a pain. I am now thinking that perhaps the small bulb explosion inside the PJ may have damaged some internal components. I did end up turning the PJ upside down afterwards and small shards of glass dropped out.

I am stumped. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## garciab

Too many stories like this...makes me wonder if the thermal sensing circuit for this unit is a little too sensitive. I'll be watching this thread, sorry I don't have any ideas to help you.


----------



## jb99p

There are 4 fans on the W1070. I don't have the link to the post in the thread, but from what I remember other people who had this issue, it was the fan the blows directly onto the bulb. If I rember correrctly this was the one that was hard to find. I haven't openend mine, so I can't be more help.


----------



## richard plumb

Hi,

This projector is way too bright in my small room - not light controlled and a 92" screen, bright scenes when the nights are off make you squint. Also the blacks aren't great.

So I got a Hoya HmC 72mm ND2 filter and a Cokin 67-72mm adapter. But they don't fit. The 72mm won't fit inside the lens surround, and the 67mm seems way too small, like it wants to be further in to get a grip, but can't because of the 72mm

Does anyone have any pictures of how their 67mm is mounted?


----------



## richard plumb

AV_Integrated said:


> WHAT?
> 
> For a ND filter, any glass ND filter is fine, if you need it, but most people don't need ND filters with their projector, they just adjust the settings until it is appropriate for your room and screen.


I don't think it is that simple. If I calibrate the brightness I can't go below about 48-50 without black around 16 disappearing. Likewise with white level. So I'm limited in how dark the projector will go. And projecting that onto a 92" screen is IMO way too bright (haven't measured and don't intend to buy a meter, just my families subjective opinion). So we definitely need some way to get the brightness down.

I wish PJ manufacturers wouldn't obsess about lumens and actually put some decent controls in for those that need less light. In some ways the lack of control of ultimate brightness limits installation options I the same way lack of lens shift or throw does - this is really a 100"+ projector


----------



## monakh

jb99p said:


> There are 4 fans on the W1070. I don't have the link to the post in the thread, but from what I remember other people who had this issue, it was the fan the blows directly onto the bulb. If I rember correrctly this was the one that was hard to find. I haven't openend mine, so I can't be more help.


You are right. It is Fan #3 (blower) that is supposedly +/- 25%. I'll disassemble my unit and see where it sits. I hope the connections to it aren't soldered on. Not very adept with soldering.


----------



## garciab

What are you saying here? You think the fan stopped or is outside its rpm range?


----------



## monakh

Assuming the bulb isn't bad, then yes, that's what the service manual says. I have no way to test this and neither can I test the blower to see if it is functional or not.

I took my PJ apart. It was a b*tch to keep track of all the screws. Stupid fan was almost at the tail end of the disassembly! The fan is a blower type ADDA AB5012DX-A03. It has a standard PC server type 3 pin connection. I wish I had a mainboard to test it. I ordered one on eBay for $25 from China though you can find it 30% cheaper at some wholesale Chinese stores. I just didn't have the patience to sign up and go through checkout.

I'll re-assemble the PJ in a few weeks when the new fan arrives. If this sucker works, I'll just sell it.


----------



## kreeturez

monakh said:


> Assuming the bulb isn't bad, then yes, that's what the service manual says. I have no way to test this and neither can I test the blower to see if it is functional or not.



What lamp mode were you in when your lamp failed? (4000 hours, you said, right?)


----------



## PGTweed

monakh said:


> Assuming the bulb isn't bad, then yes, that's what the service manual says. I have no way to test this and neither can I test the blower to see if it is functional or not.
> 
> I took my PJ apart. It was a b*tch to keep track of all the screws. Stupid fan was almost at the tail end of the disassembly! The fan is a blower type ADDA AB5012DX-A03. It has a standard PC server type 3 pin connection. I wish I had a mainboard to test it. I ordered one on eBay for $25 from China though you can find it 30% cheaper at some wholesale Chinese stores. I just didn't have the patience to sign up and go through checkout.
> 
> I'll re-assemble the PJ in a few weeks when the new fan arrives. If this sucker works, I'll just sell it.


 Let me know if you plan to sell your projector.


----------



## monakh

kreeturez said:


> monakh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming the bulb isn't bad, then yes, that's what the service manual says. I have no way to test this and neither can I test the blower to see if it is functional or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lamp mode were you in when your lamp failed? (4000 hours, you said, right?)
Click to expand...

I have always used Smart-Eco.


----------



## monakh

PGTweed said:


> Let me know if you plan to sell your projector.


Well, seeing as I live in the Middle East, you might not be able to score a deal here  

I got impatient and took out the blower and cleaned the heck out of it. I then re-assembled the W1070 and voila everything was working fine except now I had a bunch of dust blobs which I never had before. Discovered this after the PJ was re-assembled so was a bit annoyed. Here in the Middle East, dust is as omniscient as God. It really is everywhere. 

Anyway, I'll probably test this until the new blower arrives in a few weeks and then do everything in one go. Cleaning the lens (edit: it is probably the DMD) from the inside should be relatively easy. As an aside, I did manage to smudge the colorwheel a bit too. Oh well. 

So in summary, as my old boss used to say: 

"The operation was successful but the patient died". I always did think this was a real funny phrase. Until today 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## dazz87

Just wondering I noticed that I cant adjust the color setting on my W1070 (disable). The other pictures setting I am able to adjust (sharpness, brightness, and contrast) The projector is connected to my Denon receiver and the output to my htpc.


----------



## rolling01

dazz87 said:


> Just wondering I noticed that I cant adjust the color setting on my W1070 (disable). The other pictures setting I am able to adjust (sharpness, brightness, and contrast) The projector is connected to my Denon receiver and the output to my htpc.


 That's normal.


----------



## fredxr2d2

Any word from owners of the W1080ST? I'm making an offer on a house today that would only be able to support the short throw version (I already have a W1070 and love it). Does it have the firmware color upgrades that the W1070 has? I've forgotten what all the firmware differences are...I'll do a search and see if I can dig it up.


----------



## fredxr2d2

It looks like 1.05 on W1080ST is the same at 1.08 on W1070. Hopefully if I end up buying a new W1080ST it'll be all set.


----------



## ringlo30

Does anyone have any recommended settings for gaming on a ps4 with this projector?


----------



## aptalca

Luis Gabriel Gerena said:


> So now you can do 1080 60Hz with those files or still 24Hz?
> I always wanted to try getting 60Hz to use the SVP (smooth motion) for 60fps option with MPC or similar but never got the HSBS to work , just weird output.


Sorry for the late reply, just saw this message.

Yes, I am able to select 3D SBS while the media player output / projector input is 1080p 60Hz as long as it is also RGB (Roku 3 is RGB by default)


----------



## bhyde

E


richard plumb said:


> Hi,
> 
> This projector is way too bright in my small room - not light controlled and a 92" screen, bright scenes when the nights are off make you squint. Also the blacks aren't great.
> 
> So I got a Hoya HmC 72mm ND2 filter and a Cokin 67-72mm adapter. But they don't fit. The 72mm won't fit inside the lens surround, and the 67mm seems way too small, like it wants to be further in to get a grip, but can't because of the 72mm
> 
> Does anyone have any pictures of how their 67mm is mounted?


I will take a picture of mine this evening and post. I used a 67mm filter and it sets in nicely and hold it in place with adhesive putty.


----------



## monakh

Nicely done. You can't even tell it'a there.


----------



## Cataphract

Installed the projector over the weekend. I can say that I was blown away with the performance! I am coming from an old 480P Infocus 4805 PJ, which has been great to me. I have had it for 9 years, and after a few fixes I made to it, it was still going strong. Albeit HD left a lot to be desired. But say no more!

I watched a couple of movies on Netflix, and the difference of 1080P content is obviously shocking. I have not touched a single setting yet on the PJ yet, except to put the lamp in Eco mode, which is plenty bright for my 106" screen. This was my biggest worry, I wanted a bright PJ, and this one does not disappoint. 

I do have to say though that regular DVD's look crappy. I guess a 1080P machine can only do so much with 480P content. May be you all have tips for this. Also, if there are any recommended settings for Cinema/standard modes, please do share. I don't have a calibration disk yet, and may just go with the generally accepted/tested settings. 

I also am annoyed with how the projector sound comes on after every on/off cycle, even when I muted it previously. Is that something that is part of the user 1 profile settings? How can I have the PJ remember the mute setting?

Also, the center of the lens ended being around at 8.25" from ceiling for me. My screen is at 15.75" from ceiling, so I had to use the full lens shift, and the image was still about 5 inches above the screen. I had to tilt the PJ a bit to get the image perfectly squared up to the screen. Just an FYI for folks, as I had quite a discussion before the installation and was certain that I would not need to tilt the PJ, but then may be it was not lined up straight to begin with, may be it was pointing up before. Don't know.


----------



## BradP

Calibration yet to be done on this other than using some of the starting points found on the web. Bright scenes looked great but wow are dark scenes disappointing. I can deal with the grayish blacks as I realize what I get with a projector of this level...but is it possible to make these blacks and shadow detail better? 

I was using the finale of "Edge of Tomorrow" as a test and could barely see a thing. My room has no light at all, dark walls, and the screen is Seymour av white 1.2 gain.

I don't have any pro gear to use...any tips on which software or test disc to use to get the dark scenes actually more than a dark blob?


----------



## Luis Gabriel Gerena

Well "dark blob" could be a few things...bad settings like under HDMI Format: Auto/PC Signal/Video Signal. You could be crushing blacks and whites depending on what your source is sending to your projector so try that.
Also under the Gamma settings see if you have it set to 2.8 and if so, try 2.4
Also, if I am not mistaken, if you are running the latest firmware, the settings that have been posted from Sound and Vision could be way off. I know on mine, I changed back to defaults and then used my own settings and the image is stunning to say the least.
I am sure others will be able to offer more advice.


----------



## BradP

Luis,

Thanks for the reply. Great advice here. Will double check things later today.

I am running 1.08 firmware (I assume that is the latest, but if it's not will update). 

I believe I have HDMI format either set to Auto or Video Signal. I assume I don't ever want it set to PC signal (even if sending video in from an HTPC) so I should probably just set to Video Signal and be done with it yes?

Will also verify Gamma, almost sure I had it at 2.4 but will double check. 2.8 sounds way high.

I will say I did use the Sound and Vision settings with 1.08 out of the box, so I assume my next steps should be a reset to defaults, reference mode cinema, and then a basic calibration with Disney WOW or something?

Thanks again.


----------



## fredxr2d2

BradP said:


> Luis,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Great advice here. Will double check things later today.
> 
> I am running 1.08 firmware (I assume that is the latest, but if it's not will update).
> 
> I believe I have HDMI format either set to Auto or Video Signal. I assume I don't ever want it set to PC signal (even if sending video in from an HTPC) so I should probably just set to Video Signal and be done with it yes?
> 
> Will also verify Gamma, almost sure I had it at 2.4 but will double check. 2.8 sounds way high.
> 
> I will say I did use the Sound and Vision settings with 1.08 out of the box, so I assume my next steps should be a reset to defaults, reference mode cinema, and then a basic calibration with Disney WOW or something?
> 
> Thanks again.


Sound and Vision's setting were for previous firmware versions. All notes say that 1.08 (the most recent) pretty much gives great color out of the box with only minor tweaking needed (if you even notice).

Also, I've found a gamma of 2.2 to look the best with shadow detail. But that's just me.


----------



## scoobdude

Yes use Disney wow. But don't use the gamma test.

Pc/video changes the full and limited settings. Pc is full which will display all 256 shades of grey. Video is only 16 to 230. So your blacks may be crushing


----------



## jimmueller

Cataphract said:


> I also am annoyed with how the projector sound comes on after every on/off cycle, even when I muted it previously. Is that something that is part of the user 1 profile settings? How can I have the PJ remember the mute setting?
> 
> Also, the center of the lens ended being around at 8.25" from ceiling for me. My screen is at 15.75" from ceiling, so I had to use the full lens shift, and the image was still about 5 inches above the screen. I had to tilt the PJ a bit to get the image perfectly squared up to the screen. Just an FYI for folks, as I had quite a discussion before the installation and was certain that I would not need to tilt the PJ, but then may be it was not lined up straight to begin with, may be it was pointing up before. Don't know.


I've found the same with the mute feature, but turning down the volume all the way seems to stick. I have a 8' ceiling, the center of my lens is ~14.5" from the ceiling, and the top of the image is ~19 1/4" from the ceiling. I had to use the front adjustment foot to lower the image a little. I played with the lens shift feature early on for alignment and then I don't recall how I decided where to leave the lens shift at. I messed with it later to see if it was affecting my chromatic aberration (it wasn't). I don't know how much lens shift I have enabled because I didn't note the factory position of the dial.


----------



## BradP

Holy cow, how did I miss this -- I had assumed to never use PC but I was probably going about this all wrong. So the proper setting is either auto or just set to PC (regardless of souce) to ensure I am getting full blacks? Never set to video? 

The only 3 sources I run video through the projector are an HTPC, bluray player, and an xbox one, all via an AVR of course.


----------



## grubadub

BradP said:


> Holy cow, how did I miss this -- I had assumed to never use PC but I was probably going about this all wrong. So the proper setting is either auto or just set to PC (regardless of souce) to ensure I am getting full blacks? Never set to video?
> 
> The only 3 sources I run video through the projector are an HTPC, bluray player, and an xbox one, all via an AVR of course.


i went through the same thing with mine. the hdmi setting defaults to auto and i was getting crushed blacks and whites. it needs to be set to PC which i believe stands for Player Control not Personal Computer (pretty tricky, eh? ). that did the trick for me. gamma set to 2.2 works for me. tweak brightness, contrast and color settings to your preference and enjoy.


----------



## richard plumb

bhyde said:


> E
> 
> I will take a picture of mine this evening and post. I used a 67mm filter and it sets in nicely and hold it in place with adhesive putty.


Hmm. Maybe I should have gone for a 67, but everyone seemed to be recommending 72mm with a step up adapter. 67mm would have been cheaper too.

Anyone using an ND4 or a variable set higher than ND2? ND2 still seems too bright for my taste


----------



## scoobdude

All sources need to be the same. So either all limited or all full


----------



## Cataphract

jimmueller said:


> I've found the same with the mute feature, but turning down the volume all the way seems to stick.



I tried both as well. Put the sound setting on mute, and turned the volume all the way to zero. It defaults back to like 10 volume or something, and the mute goes away as well when you turn it on the next time. Very annoying! 

How is everyone else dealing with it? I would think this would be maddening for all owners. Please post the fix/trick you all are using. 

I have 1.08 firmware as well, so it seems like there is not much to tweak other than Brightness and Contrast? I can't complain about the colors, they look great to me. Why create a problem where there isn't one.  Sometimes, ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Cataphract

grubadub said:


> i went through the same thing with mine. the hdmi setting defaults to auto and i was getting crushed blacks and whites. it needs to be set to PC which i believe stands for Player Control not Personal Computer (pretty tricky, eh? ). that did the trick for me. gamma set to 2.2 works for me. tweak brightness, contrast and color settings to your preference and enjoy.


What is this setting guys? Should I be setting mine to PC as well? 

My Gamma is currently set at 2.4, I had read it here somewhere as the ideal setting.


----------



## jb99p

How is everyone else dealing with it? I would think this would be maddening for all owners. Please post the fix/trick you all are using. 



How do you have your video source hooked up to the PJ? Is it going to a receiver? If so, you shouldbe able to tell your receiver to just output video without sound. That is how mine is setup and I have never had to touch the audio controls on the PJ.


----------



## Cataphract

jb99p said:


> How is everyone else dealing with it? I would think this would be maddening for all owners. Please post the fix/trick you all are using.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you have your video source hooked up to the PJ? Is it going to a receiver? If so, you shouldbe able to tell your receiver to just output video without sound. That is how mine is setup and I have never had to touch the audio controls on the PJ.



Mine is going through an HDMI switch. My receiver is old, does not have HDMI inputs, but is amazing at sound reproduction. Yamaha Rx-V 1300, a real Gem! I connect audio through toslink cables straight to the receiver.


----------



## scoobdude

I turned my chime of and so far so good.

If you go under advanced where game is there are more color options. I had to turn blue up a bit and have my game at 2.2 for night time viewing and 2.4 for day time.


----------



## eleazar

*Is my fan in the way?*

Hey guys, I'm considering the W1070 for a living room setup. I'm concerned my ceiling fan will be in the way. I've received permission for the PJ setup from my wife, but if I have to extend the projector down too much, it might be a deal breaker :\










Please ignore the bad photoshopping and the messiness.

So what do you guys think? Is the fan going to be in the way enough to require an extension on the PJ mount?


----------



## garciab

The question is what is the acceptable distance(s) required for the pj to the screen for the screen size you want? Do those distance place the pj in the path of the fans blades? If the distance required places the fan (or blades) between the pj and screen, will those items be in the picture...this will be determined by the vertical position of the pj. Hard to answer those questions based on a pic.


----------



## eleazar

garciab said:


> The question is what is the acceptable distance(s) required for the pj to the screen for the screen size you want? Do those distance place the pj in the path of the fans blades? If the distance required places the fan (or blades) between the pj and screen, will those items be in the picture...this will be determined by the vertical position of the pj. Hard to answer those questions based on a pic.


Yes the projector needs to be placed near the back wall (about where the picture was taken from). The screen will be slightly below or about at the same level as the fan blades. 

I'm just trying to figure out if the lens of the PJ will be able to be near the fan blade or slightly below it and use vertical lens shift or if it's going to need to hang way below in order to avoid the fan blades entirely. The top of the screen will be slightly below or about at the same level as the fan blades.

Is there any way to determine this without buying the PJ and mounting it to find out? :\


----------



## kreeturez

eleazar said:


> I'm just trying to figure out if the lens of the PJ will be able to be near the fan blade or slightly below it and use vertical lens shift or if it's going to need to hang way below in order to avoid the fan blades entirely. The top of the screen will be slightly below or about at the same level as the fan blades.



You should be fine: the top of the image starts just a touch (a few inches) below the center of the lens: the fan will be out of the way if you mount vertically below (and behind) it. Lens shift lets you then push the image a little further down. 

Just make sure your throw distance will produce the desired screen size from where you'll mount: use the BenQ calculator ( http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/ ) to work this out.


----------



## SteroMAdMAn

Hey folks, I have a simple question for you all. I have an Xbox 360(non-HDMI) and am looking for a "slim" component cable to run from my receiver to the projector.

Looking at monoprice and I only see the standard sized component cables. Being that I will be running cables through a wire channel(already finished basement) with a few 90 degree joints. I figured I want a "slim" cable that can bend easily in these joints for ease of install and also make it so I don't have to get a wider wire channel than needed.

Recommendations? Preferably 35-50' in length. Google search is pulling up spotty results when including the term "slim"(PSP Slim results) or "thin".


----------



## eleazar

kreeturez said:


> You should be fine: the top of the image starts just a touch (a few inches) below the center of the lens: the fan will be out of the way if you mount vertically below (and behind) it. Lens shift lets you then push the image a little further down.
> 
> Just make sure your throw distance will produce the desired screen size from where you'll mount: use the BenQ calculator ( http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/ ) to work this out.


Thanks!

That's exactly what I was hoping


----------



## garciab

SteroMAdMAn said:


> Hey folks, I have a simple question for you all. I have an Xbox 360(non-HDMI) and am looking for a "slim" component cable to run from my receiver to the projector.
> 
> Looking at monoprice and I only see the standard sized component cables. Being that I will be running cables through a wire channel(already finished basement) with a few 90 degree joints. I figured I want a "slim" cable that can bend easily in these joints for ease of install and also make it so I don't have to get a wider wire channel than needed.
> 
> Recommendations? Preferably 35-50' in length. Google search is pulling up spotty results when including the term "slim"(PSP Slim results) or "thin".


Hard to tell if these are slim all the way, but it's what I could find. But you may have problems running them as a 'bunch', or even getting the connectors themselves around the corners. You might want to consider single F -type cables, then use and F to Phone adaptor. The F-type connectors are shorter and may go around the corners easier.

http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/24-12020
http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/24-12010


----------



## SteroMAdMAn

garciab said:


> Hard to tell if these are slim all the way, but it's what I could find. But you may have problems running them as a 'bunch', or even getting the connectors themselves around the corners. You might want to consider single F -type cables, then use and F to Phone adaptor. The F-type connectors are shorter and may go around the corners easier.
> 
> http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/24-12020
> http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/24-12010


Thanks for the help. Although I was assuming the cable management I would be using would "open" to allow you to slide the cables within and then "close" to keep the wires from showing and coming out.

Similar to this product - 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Legrand-Wiremold-CordMate-Channel-Kit-White-C110/100024732?N=5yc1vZc64e


If you look at all the pictures you can see how it opens to slide the cables in, without having to push them all the way through. Cause that would be one helluva B!tch trying to push 50' of "limp" cable through 40' of rigid tubing. Especially with a couple 90 degree elbows 

I just want something thin and pliable so I don't need to use wide tubing and I want it to easily conform in those smaller 90 degree elbows. Standard component cables seem like that would be tough as they don't have much "give".


----------



## dazz87

What wall mount do you guys recommend? I have my 1070 on a pedestal and would like to mount it on my ceiling. I have 12' ceiling and my screen is somewhat low (dont remember the height off the top of my head) I was looking at a Peerless PRG Series PRG-EXC-W (adjustable mount) Look like i am able to drop the mount down to 32" for my setup.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001FWCCUI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

What do you guys think?


----------



## niccolo

dazz87 said:


> What wall mount do you guys recommend? I have my 1070 on a pedestal and would like to mount it on my ceiling. I have 12' ceiling and my screen is somewhat low (dont remember the height off the top of my head) I was looking at a Peerless PRG Series PRG-EXC-W (adjustable mount) Look like i am able to drop the mount down to 32" for my setup.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001FWCCUI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> What do you guys think?


The gearing on the Peerless mounts is nice, but they lack a yaw adjustment (rotating the projector around the axis of a pipe on which it might be mounted), other than loosening and retightening the bolts that hold the mount to the ceiling or a pipe. So you'd need to get yaw adjustment from the pipe, and it would be more crude, i.e. no gearing. Some will point out that if you mount it *perfectly* square to the wall, and everything in your setup is perfectly square, this won't be an issue. But I suppose that's true for other dimensions, too, i.e. maybe those people don't feel a need for adjustability in other dimensions, either. Personally, I like to be able to adjust my projector in all three dimensions necessary to get it square.

Chief makes nice mounts with all three axes of adjustment. The RSM, a mini version of their popular RPM, works great with our projector, that's what I have. I had a Peerless before returning it, and aside from their overlooking the fact that we live in a three-dimensional world, thought it was rather well engineered and built.


----------



## pitpat

Pre-construction wiring / placement questions for a W1070:

I have my first pre construction meeting for a house we're building tomorrow. I'm having conduit run to a spot on the ceiling along with what they call a "flat panel prep" - basically an outlet and path for the hdmi cable. Is there some blocking between joists that should go along with that? Will probably go with the Peerless mount if that matters.

The main wall in our living room is 16 feet wide with 9 foot ceilings. Seating will be about 12-13' away. I'd like to get the W1070 first and project on the wall to decide between a 120 or 135" screen. The calculator has the throw range for those sizes between 11'4" and 12'9." Do I just have it wired at 12' for versatility or is there a distance that would be better?

Thank you.

http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm


----------



## niccolo

pitpat said:


> Pre-construction wiring / placement questions for a W1070:
> 
> I have my first pre construction meeting for a house we're building tomorrow. I'm having conduit run to a spot on the ceiling along with what they call a "flat panel prep" - basically an outlet and path for the hdmi cable. Is there some blocking between joists that should go along with that? Will probably go with the Peerless mount if that matters.
> 
> The main wall in our living room is 16 feet wide with 9 foot ceilings. Seating will be about 12-13' away. I'd like to get the W1070 first and project on the wall to decide between a 120 or 135" screen. The calculator has the throw range for those sizes between 11'4" and 12'9." Do I just have it wired at 12' for versatility or is there a distance that would be better?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm


Not sure about joint blocking, but I can answer some of this.

My take on Peerless vs. Chief is in the post above.

On closer versus farther, it's tricky. Farther reduces brightness, which improves contrast, but may be less optimal for 3D if you care about that. And the projector seems to focus a little better when it's closer. You definitely don't want to be at the limit where you lack adjustment ability, and since you're not sure of screen size, you'll have to factor that in, too.

I sit at about 12.5 ft and project onto a 119 screen. I really like it, but in the absence of room constraints, I might have gone up a little, say to 125ish. But this is very subjective, I like the immersive feeling of a really big screen. Your preferences may evolve, too--initially my screen seemed very big to me, less so these days.


----------



## dreamer

SteroMAdMAn said:


> Thanks for the help. Although I was assuming the cable management I would be using would "open" to allow you to slide the cables within and then "close" to keep the wires from showing and coming out.
> 
> Similar to this product -
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Legrand-Wiremold-CordMate-Channel-Kit-White-C110/100024732?N=5yc1vZc64e
> 
> 
> If you look at all the pictures you can see how it opens to slide the cables in, without having to push them all the way through. Cause that would be one helluva B!tch trying to push 50' of "limp" cable through 40' of rigid tubing. Especially with a couple 90 degree elbows
> 
> I just want something thin and pliable so I don't need to use wide tubing and I want it to easily conform in those smaller 90 degree elbows. Standard component cables seem like that would be tough as they don't have much "give".


That channel only has a 3/4" outside diameter. Running 3 cables, even if they were as small as Cat5, through them and making those sharp 90s will be frustrating. Running coax (which is what component is) with its isolating core and braided shield around those sharp bends is not recommended. I would look for a different type of channel. You really want "sweeping" turns for coax. 

Or just run CAT5/6 and use a pair of converters like this:
http://www.amazon.com/Tripp-Lite-Co...5&sr=8-2&keywords=component+to+cat5+converter

Which would be cheaper than all the wire mould and 50' cables you'd need for component.

I can't vouch for that particular model as I don't use component for anything, but somebody else may chime in.


----------



## dreamer

pitpat said:


> Pre-construction wiring / placement questions for a W1070:
> 
> I have my first pre construction meeting for a house we're building tomorrow. I'm having conduit run to a spot on the ceiling along with what they call a "flat panel prep" - basically an outlet and path for the hdmi cable. Is there some blocking between joists that should go along with that? Will probably go with the Peerless mount if that matters.
> 
> The main wall in our living room is 16 feet wide with 9 foot ceilings. Seating will be about 12-13' away. I'd like to get the W1070 first and project on the wall to decide between a 120 or 135" screen. The calculator has the throw range for those sizes between 11'4" and 12'9." Do I just have it wired at 12' for versatility or is there a distance that would be better?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm


Just FYI, the W1070 has a ZOOM lens, so the figure on the calculator is not a single figure for a given screen size. Look at the top and bottom numbers in the "Zoom: Throw Range" box.

The W1070 can be anywhere between 10' and 13' for a 120" screen, and for a 135" screen between 11'3" and 14'9". That distance is from the lens to the screen, and you don't want to be too close to either extreme or you may lack the fine adjust to exactly fill your screen. A safe place to have power and HDMI outlets would be 13'6" to cover both possible screen sizes. If the ceiling joists run perpendicular to the screen wall, then having a 2x10 installed on the flat between the two in the center of the projection screen width at 12'6" would make a projector mount easiest. If they run parallel to the screen wall, then the 2x10 must be in between the two where the 12'6" mark falls and in the middle of the screen width.


----------



## SteroMAdMAn

dreamer said:


> That channel only has a 3/4" outside diameter. Running 3 cables, even if they were as small as Cat5, through them and making those sharp 90s will be frustrating. Running coax (which is what component is) with its isolating core and braided shield around those sharp bends is not recommended. I would look for a different type of channel. You really want "sweeping" turns for coax.
> 
> Or just run CAT5/6 and use a pair of converters like this:
> http://www.amazon.com/Tripp-Lite-Co...5&sr=8-2&keywords=component+to+cat5+converter
> 
> Which would be cheaper than all the wire mould and 50' cables you'd need for component.
> 
> I can't vouch for that particular model as I don't use component for anything, but somebody else may chime in.


 
Thanks, yeah I was only using that product as an example to show that I wasn't planning on pushing 50' of soft cable through 40' of hard tubing.

That is likely not what I will get for my management needs. The only other cable I need to run is HDMI from the BD player. So I was hoping to find something small, to keep the cable management small and not much of an eye sore.

What you linked could be a very good solution though. I still need the mould as my basement is finished and it's simply not worth the money to tear apart a large amount of drywall and ceiling to make the run. Cat5 isn't much thicker than my HDMI cable and would allow me to use a smaller diameter housing to route the wires with. Compared to the standard 3 RCA component cable. Nice recommendation!


----------



## rolling01

dazz87 said:


> What wall mount do you guys recommend? I was looking at a Peerless PRG Series PRG-EXC-W (adjustable mount) Look like i am able to drop the mount down to 32" for my setup.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001FWCCUI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> What do you guys think?


 +1 for the peerless, 
"Due to its precision gear technology, pin-point image alignment is easily achieved with (2) independent ±10° roll, and ±20° pitch/tilt adjustment knobs, which can either be turned by hand or with a Philips screwdriver. Moreover, 360° rotation is possible when attached to the extension column or ±15° when flush mounted. "


----------



## bluer101

rolling01 said:


> +1 for the peerless,
> "Due to its precision gear technology, pin-point image alignment is easily achieved with (2) independent ±10° roll, and ±20° pitch/tilt adjustment knobs, which can either be turned by hand or with a Philips screwdriver. Moreover, 360° rotation is possible when attached to the extension column or ±15° when flush mounted. "


Yep, I love mine. 

As for the other adjustments that they say you can do are easy to still do. The yaw can still be done just not by gear adjustment. But this is not as hard as other adjustments. 

If you need back and fourth (left / right) you can make a custom plate to allow it to be adjusted left and right. You can even do a temp mounting board to find the exact spot after a few days of tinkering then mark the spot and remove the mounting board. The only thing after that would be re adjust the pj down more the thickness of the mounting board. 

I made mine with left right adjustment to get it perfect, the ocd inside me takes over.


----------



## Nalow

Just ordered my W1070 from Visual Apex. Hopefully I'll have it in time for the weekend so I can play with it.

My room is not 100% completed. It's lacking trim and carpet and a little bit of paint, but this'll give me an idea of whether or not I want to go 110" or 120" on the screen size.
I'm planning on going with the Silver Ticket screen... Since this is my very first projector setup, I'm excited to get going.


----------



## bradasp

Hi All,


I purchased a W1070 about a month ago and have been projecting on to a beige wall in the basement with minimal light up until a few days ago. The picture quality was excellent, but of course I wanted to get more out of my setup if possible. So I decided to pick up a budget friendly Elunevision Elara fixed frame screen (white) for under $400. I have noticed when projecting on to the screen with factory settings (hardware 1.08), the image now looks less vivid (ie: colors seem to be duller). I find this strange since I have read many customer reviews from individuals who purchased this screen indicating that it immediately made their picture better. Also, I have read through this thread and the general suggestion seems to be to leave the factory calibration in tact for hardware version 1.08. I wonder if there are some calibration tweaks which generally make sense when shifting to a white projection screen? Does anyone have any feedback?


Many thanks.
Brad


----------



## dexx

garciab said:


> The question is what is the acceptable distance(s) required for the pj to the screen for the screen size you want?


I'm considering the W1070. It would be 11.5' from the screen. Ceiling is 8' and projector is ceiling mounted immediately below (so lens centre is about 8" below ceiling). I'd like a 100 - 110" screen. W1070 is short throw. Would it be able to accommodate?


----------



## StephenRC

dexx said:


> I'm considering the W1070. It would be 11.5' from the screen. Ceiling is 8' and projector is ceiling mounted immediately below (so lens centre is about 8" below ceiling). I'd like a 100 - 110" screen. W1070 is short throw. Would it be able to accommodate?


http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/ shows that you'll need to use the zoom for 110", it's too far away for a 100" screen.


----------



## Ftoast

bradasp said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I purchased a W1070 about a month ago and have been projecting on to a beige wall in the basement with minimal light up until a few days ago. The picture quality was excellent, but of course I wanted to get more out of my setup if possible. So I decided to pick up a budget friendly Elunevision Elara fixed frame screen (white) for under $400. I have noticed when projecting on to the screen with factory settings (hardware 1.08), the image now looks less vivid (ie: colors seem to be duller). I find this strange since I have read many customer reviews from individuals who purchased this screen indicating that it immediately made their picture better. Also, I have read through this thread and the general suggestion seems to be to leave the factory calibration in tact for hardware version 1.08. I wonder if there are some calibration tweaks which generally make sense when shifting to a white projection screen? Does anyone have any feedback?
> 
> Many thanks.
> Brad


It sounds like you might've gotten used to the slightly darker and warmer image the beige was giving. If it isn't already, try making sure the projector is set for either cinema/film or user mode and then make sure the white-balance is set to "warm". You'll also probably prefer to set the lamp to eco instead of smart-eco or full. From there, try turning brilliantcolor on and off to see which you prefer; its difference is more subtle with the w1070 than many others, but there is still a difference. 


dexx said:


> I'm considering the W1070. It would be 11.5' from the screen. Ceiling is 8' and projector is ceiling mounted immediately below (so lens centre is about 8" below ceiling). I'd like a 100 - 110" screen. W1070 is short throw. Would it be able to accommodate?


At 11.5ft I believe the smallest screen you'll be able to fit is 105".
The screen's/image's top will need to be about 11"-15" from the ceiling which will have your screen's bottom about 28"-30" off the floor..that seems a little on the high side, but many folks tend to recline in their seats a small bit anyway and it'll give you space to put your feet up without blocking the screen's bottom from view.


----------



## molleh

Does anyone have any tips for setting this projector up for playing Blu rays and games on PS4 and Xbox One?

It seems like no matter what I do, the projector just crushes the hell out of blacks in dark scenes. Shadow detail is just nil. Switching between limited/full RGB on the console itself and matching PC/video HDMI on the projector doesn't do much. Blu rays in any setting are just not enjoyable to watch when they have lots of dark scenes. We just got done watching Fury and it was difficult to tell what was going on at times with scenes inside the tank or at night.

edit: By the way, this is in a basement home theater (fully light controlled) on 150" Jamestown screen.


----------



## deffusse

Hello, I need an advice,
I'm curently using my 1070+ with pc (amd 7950hd, hdmi out) testing some remuxed 3d videos from internet (sbs, uo), it plays well. When I tried to run full frame packed 3d content from pc, my projector just couldn't detect the 3d signal as FPP. When I use a regular hw bluray player every 3d format plays great. So If I may ask you, is there any solution for pc-->pj. Maybe I need a newer receiver to send pc-hdmi signal into.... I'm lost, and sorry for my english


----------



## monakh

You need to play the content in a player Total Media Theater. You cannot use anything like VLC or MPC to play the digital 3D files.


----------



## richard plumb

molleh said:


> Does anyone have any tips for setting this projector up for playing Blu rays and games on PS4 and Xbox One?
> 
> It seems like no matter what I do, the projector just crushes the hell out of blacks in dark scenes. Shadow detail is just nil. Switching between limited/full RGB on the console itself and matching PC/video HDMI on the projector doesn't do much. Blu rays in any setting are just not enjoyable to watch when they have lots of dark scenes. We just got done watching Fury and it was difficult to tell what was going on at times with scenes inside the tank or at night.
> 
> edit: By the way, this is in a basement home theater (fully light controlled) on 150" Jamestown screen.


Using the AVS calibration disc through my xbox one, I found the optimum brightness to be around 50-53. If I tried lowering it to improve the black level, it would just crush. Try that disc - the flashing black bars really help you avoid black crush


----------



## deffusse

monakh said:


> You need to play the content in a player Total Media Theater. You cannot use anything like VLC or MPC to play the digital 3D files.


I'm speaking about full 3d iso downloaded from internet, whitch isn't avaliable in my country. Seems like graphic card isn't sending video hdmi, but pc-hdmi. I've already used pdvd software, with no luck. TMP isn't available no more. I was wondering to connect pc hdmi in the modern 3d capable receiver with 1.4b hdmi connectors, and then send it into the pj. 3D isn't an issue in my case when using desktop br player, I was just wondering using pc or Nas.


----------



## molleh

richard plumb said:


> Using the AVS calibration disc through my xbox one, I found the optimum brightness to be around 50-53. If I tried lowering it to improve the black level, it would just crush. Try that disc - the flashing black bars really help you avoid black crush


Thanks, I'm downloading the AVS disc to give it a try. Any thoughts on using PC mode vs. video mode under HDMI settings and full vs. limited RGB in the console's settings?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

deffusse said:


> I'm speaking about full 3d iso downloaded from internet, whitch isn't avaliable in my country. Seems like graphic card isn't sending video hdmi, but pc-hdmi. I've already used pdvd software, with no luck. TMP isn't available no more. I was wondering to connect pc hdmi in the modern 3d capable receiver with 1.4b hdmi connectors, and then send it into the pj. 3D isn't an issue in my case when using desktop br player, I was just wondering using pc or Nas.


The BenQ W1070 has an issue with enabling 3D SBS modes or over-under unless in RGB 4:4:4 (Pc full range signal) I believe. Or the other way around, I can't remember. If you're using an NVidia card there is a software tool (google it) to enable full range (0-255) chroma using YCbCr color format. AMD cards don't have this problem, you can select it in the menu, whereas on NVidia it's greyed out. Make sure you have firmware 1.08 though.

Another tip : if you like fast-paced 3D action movies and have a bunch of ISOs in SBS or over under, definitely try running SVP (smooth video project). The 3D immersion and effect is MUCH better at 60hz per eye than 24hz, so much so that I believe 60hz SBS might be a better use of your video bandwidth in terms of clarity during fast-moving scenes than frame packing and being forced to stick with 24hz per eye. They did comparison tests between 1080p /120hz and UHD 60hz and found that in moving scenes, the 1080p / 120 was MUCH clearer than UHD 60. So the same principle must apply to projectors too. If you have an anamorphic lens you can even benefit further by using over-under and reclaiming the 25% wasted vertical height with real resolution, so long as you are coming from a Bluray and not some rip on the internet. If your source material is a scope format movie from a Bluray, in frame packed 3D, you can make an over under rip that uses full 1920x1080 in anamorphic format and then use SVP to get a good compromise between fluid motion and loss of resolution. Instead of losing 50% resolution to be able to use SBS or O/U at 60hz, you are instead losing only 25% resolution from the Bluray.


----------



## deffusse

Thank you RLBURNSIDE, i have to give it a shot..  and play with those settings


----------



## richard plumb

RLBURNSIDE said:


> The BenQ W1070 has an issue with enabling 3D SBS modes or over-under unless in RGB 4:4:4 (Pc full range signal) I believe. Or the other way around, I can't remember. If you're using an NVidia card there is a software tool (google it) to enable full range (0-255) chroma using YCbCr color format. AMD cards don't have this problem, you can select it in the menu, whereas on NVidia it's greyed out. Make sure you have firmware 1.08 though.
> 
> Another tip : if you like fast-paced 3D action movies and have a bunch of ISOs in SBS or over under, definitely try running SVP (smooth video project). The 3D immersion and effect is MUCH better at 60hz per eye than 24hz, so much so that I believe 60hz SBS might be a better use of your video bandwidth in terms of clarity during fast-moving scenes than frame packing and being forced to stick with 24hz per eye. They did comparison tests between 1080p /120hz and UHD 60hz and found that in moving scenes, the 1080p / 120 was MUCH clearer than UHD 60. So the same principle must apply to projectors too. If you have an anamorphic lens you can even benefit further by using over-under and reclaiming the 25% wasted vertical height with real resolution, so long as you are coming from a Bluray and not some rip on the internet. If your source material is a scope format movie from a Bluray, in frame packed 3D, you can make an over under rip that uses full 1920x1080 in anamorphic format and then use SVP to get a good compromise between fluid motion and loss of resolution. Instead of losing 50% resolution to be able to use SBS or O/U at 60hz, you are instead losing only 25% resolution from the Bluray.


I've played back 1080p SBS via plex on my xbox one just fine. I'm pretty sure that is limited RGB mode over HDMI. 




molleh said:


> Thanks, I'm downloading the AVS disc to give it a try. Any thoughts on using PC mode vs. video mode under HDMI settings and full vs. limited RGB in the console's settings?


I'm just using video mode and limited RGB on the consoles - clips blacks below 16 but thats ok - as long as you realise 17 upwards should be visible.


----------



## crank73

*Artifacts*

Had my 1070 for a month now and am wondering how to minimize a particular artifact that I'm seeing. While watching satellite HD with Shaw (Canada), I find that when there is a change in scene, or a camera changes to another one with motion, pixelation occurs for about a second. The pixels are about 1/2 inch by 1/2 inch (120 inch screen). If the changes in scene don't have motion, the pixelation does not seem to occur.

It doesn't happen while playing blueray disks so I have to assume that it's not the projector. Is it the Shaw signal quality? I am using a DSR 605 for my Shaw box and I don't see that pixilation while watching the satellite on my 55 inch tv. What's that artifact called?

thanks


----------



## greedyhog

Canadian here EH!

Is $799 the lowest that this projector will go? Or should i wait?


----------



## greedyhog

molleh said:


> Thanks, I'm downloading the AVS disc to give it a try. Any thoughts on using PC mode vs. video mode under HDMI settings and full vs. limited RGB in the console's settings?


Can you point me to where i can download the disc?

TIA


----------



## Greg Flowers

crank73 said:


> Had my 1070 for a month now and am wondering how to minimize a particular artifact that I'm seeing. While watching satellite HD with Shaw (Canada), I find that when there is a change in scene, or a camera changes to another one with motion, pixelation occurs for about a second. The pixels are about 1/2 inch by 1/2 inch (120 inch screen). If the changes in scene don't have motion, the pixelation does not seem to occur.
> 
> It doesn't happen while playing blueray disks so I have to assume that it's not the projector. Is it the Shaw signal quality? I am using a DSR 605 for my Shaw box and I don't see that pixilation while watching the satellite on my 55 inch tv. What's that artifact called?
> 
> thanks


 

Try placing the projector bulb brightness in Normal mode rather than SmartEco and see if that improves or fixes the situation.


----------



## greedyhog

How bad is the RBE? I'm a noobie when it comes to all this... but is the RBE that visible on the 1070? Or am i just being paranoid?


----------



## StephenRC

crank73 said:


> Had my 1070 for a month now and am wondering how to minimize a particular artifact that I'm seeing. While watching satellite HD with Shaw (Canada), I find that when there is a change in scene, or a camera changes to another one with motion, pixelation occurs for about a second. The pixels are about 1/2 inch by 1/2 inch (120 inch screen). If the changes in scene don't have motion, the pixelation does not seem to occur.
> 
> It doesn't happen while playing blueray disks so I have to assume that it's not the projector. Is it the Shaw signal quality? I am using a DSR 605 for my Shaw box and I don't see that pixilation while watching the satellite on my 55 inch tv. What's that artifact called?
> 
> thanks


From your description, Shaw isn't using a high enough bit rate to prevent macro-blocking in scenes with a lot of motion or changes.


----------



## Moosebox

greedyhog said:


> Canadian here EH!
> 
> Is $799 the lowest that this projector will go? Or should i wait?


It was $779 for boxing week sales, so $799 is still a good price, hasn't been lower than $779.


----------



## rolling01

greedyhog said:


> Can you point me to where i can download the disc?
> 
> TIA


Here you go

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/139-display-calibration/948496-avs-hd-709-blu-ray-mp4-calibration.html


----------



## SuperRob

greedyhog said:


> How bad is the RBE? I'm a noobie when it comes to all this... but is the RBE that visible on the 1070? Or am i just being paranoid?


I'm VERY susceptible to RBE. (I even notice it on occasion on my 50" Panasonic ST60 Plasma when I glance away.) I've seen it on just about every other DLP set I've seen.

That's all setup to say that I have yet to notice it on my 1070, which I've had for a while now. I'm just projecting onto a wall from a closet mounted projector, but my guess is that the double speed color wheel is fast enough to mitigate the effect for the vast majority of people.


----------



## AV_Integrated

SuperRob said:


> I'm VERY susceptible to RBE. (I even notice it on occasion on my 50" Panasonic ST60 Plasma when I glance away.) I've seen it on just about every other DLP set I've seen.
> 
> That's all setup to say that I have yet to notice it on my 1070, which I've had for a while now. I'm just projecting onto a wall from a closet mounted projector, but my guess is that the double speed color wheel is fast enough to mitigate the effect for the vast majority of people.


Plasmas aren't capable of RBE to my knowledge. I've seen it on my W1070 and while I'm RBE sensitive, it's not that bad on the W1070 as to cause viewing issues. But, it's there.

I have never had anyone say anything about RBE on a plasma... It must be some other issue you are having.


----------



## Cerberus83

For those of you that game (xbone/PS) what settings are you using on BenQ? I'm using one of the settings mentioned in this forum for watching movies including cinema mode, but I find it too dark when playing xbone. So for gaming, I just switch to Standard mode. Thoughts / recommendations?


----------



## kreeturez

Cerberus83 said:


> For those of you that game (xbone/PS) what settings are you using on BenQ? I'm using one of the settings mentioned in this forum for watching movies including cinema mode, but I find it too dark when playing xbone. So for gaming, I just switch to Standard mode. Thoughts / recommendations?


Double-check your 'HDMI Mode' projector setting matches the color space set on the XB1: try toggling it to make sure. If it's mis-matched, the image will either appear too dark or washed out. 

Otherwise you could always switch Cinema's Lamp Power to 'Normal' or 'SmartEco' to gain a bit of brightness (if you don't do so already); and/or flick BrilliantColor to On. 

Standard is a reasonable compromise for content for which perfect color isn't that important: gaming is a good example. I did find that it was clipping a primary - use the AVS Calibration to reign that in (http://www.avsforum.com/forum/139-d...709-blu-ray-mp4-calibration.html#post12373254) - but it's decent otherwise. We use it on occasion for darker games (the Tomb Raider reboot for instance). 

For most other (usually 'brighter') games - think Ratchet and Clank; or Lego Movie; or Child of Light- Cinema is a nice choice. For those, we have to switch to Eco _and_ sometimes put on a bit of ambient light - to not be blinded on our 127" screen


----------



## Nalow

Just got my W1070 yesterday from Visual Apex. A little disappointed that it wasn't double boxed (shipped in just the BenQ box itself, presented to the world), but nothing was damaged or crushed, or better yet, stolen from the porch.

Haven't had a ton of time to play with it yet, nor even get it mounted. I don't have my theater fully built yet. Missing trimwork, carpeting and furniture.
Anyway, it looks pretty nice projected onto a satin-finish bright green painted wall in my office. Considering the horrible surface that it's displayed on right now, I'm still impressed with the picture quality. This being my first projector I guess I didn't know what to expect.

I won't begin my real calibration of the color until it's aimed at a proper screen, but I did have one question. I'm having trouble figuring out what the difference is between ECO and SMART ECO modes. Anybody have any insight?

Also, what's this that people mention regarding fan noise? It seems no louder than a typical PC case to me. Any noise disappears after about 4-5 feet away.


----------



## Luis Gabriel Gerena

Eco will be the lowest power mode you can get. Smart Eco works by changing the lamp power based on the images being displayed sort of like the iris feature of other projectors.
I mostly use Smart Eco myself. As for noise, well we all are different plus if you use the high altitude mode then it will be noisier as well so its hard to tell what is noisy for X or Y person. 
Enjoy


----------



## bluer101

Nalow said:


> Just got my W1070 yesterday from Visual Apex. A little disappointed that it wasn't double boxed (shipped in just the BenQ box itself, presented to the world), but nothing was damaged or crushed, or better yet, stolen from the porch.
> 
> Haven't had a ton of time to play with it yet, nor even get it mounted. I don't have my theater fully built yet. Missing trimwork, carpeting and furniture.
> Anyway, it looks pretty nice projected onto a satin-finish bright green painted wall in my office. Considering the horrible surface that it's displayed on right now, I'm still impressed with the picture quality. This being my first projector I guess I didn't know what to expect.
> 
> I won't begin my real calibration of the color until it's aimed at a proper screen, but I did have one question. I'm having trouble figuring out what the difference is between ECO and SMART ECO modes. Anybody have any insight?
> 
> Also, what's this that people mention regarding fan noise? It seems no louder than a typical PC case to me. Any noise disappears after about 4-5 feet away.



My brand new replacement that came direct from Benq was in its retail box too.


----------



## Imageek2

AV_Integrated said:


> Plasmas aren't capable of RBE to my knowledge. I've seen it on my W1070 and while I'm RBE sensitive, it's not that bad on the W1070 as to cause viewing issues. But, it's there.
> 
> I have never had anyone say anything about RBE on a plasma... It must be some other issue you are having.


I see RBE on my plasmas as well. I have also seen it on other plasmas. The first plasma I ever saw when they first came out I saw RBE. I didn't know what it was at the time, but I even said to my friends who were there "did you see that?" It wasn't till years later and I started seeing RBE on DLPs that I recognized what it was I had seen all those years ago.


----------



## acras13

Imageek2 said:


> I see RBE on my plasmas as well. I have also seen it on other plasmas. The first plasma I ever saw when they first came out I saw RBE. I didn't know what it was at the time, but I even said to my friends who were there "did you see that?" It wasn't till years later and I started seeing RBE on DLPs that I recognized what it was I had seen all those years ago.


What color wheels did those plasmas have?
I've always read that RBE was directly tied to DLP / color wheel , mostly single chip because the colors are created sequentially . I know when contrast is really cranked up on my plasma it creates something similar to RBE at the edge between darker and lighter parts of the picture , but I don't think what I've seen is RBE.


----------



## bluer101

http://www.hdtvtest.co.uk/news/plasma-phosphor-trail-2007040133.htm

Just like RBE some people are affected and some not.


----------



## bbr52

bluer101 said:


> My brand new replacement that came direct from Benq was in its retail box too.


That's interesting for both shipments. I have the HT1075 and when Visual Apex shipped it, the retail box was in a brown box that was considerably bigger with no padding. I had a fan issue and did a warranty replacement. The one shipped to me by Benq had the the retail box in a brown box that was a glove like fit.


----------



## xabih

sodvepas said:


> @xabih : How is your CA problem being handled?


After contactig with Benq service, describing my CA problem and attaching them the grid photos (http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...-usd-msrp/1841722-benq-w1070-faulty-lens.html), they carry away my PJ and 3 weeks later is back at home. The reparation report sais the lens was changed.

The picture is now so much sharp. Still some unsharp/chromatic aberration problem on some peripheral zones, but happy with the overall sharpness.


----------



## flint723

My bulb just blew at around 4200 hrs and 2 months under 2 years old. Was running latest firmware for most of the hours. A little disappointing considering I have heard of people getting 5.5k-6k hrs out of it. No fan rattle or anything though on the PJ so I think I will just buy another bulb and keep on rolling.


----------



## Iron Maiden

What setting did you use for all those hours? Normal, Eco or smart Eco?


----------



## flint723

Iron Maiden said:


> What setting did you use for all those hours? Normal, Eco or smart Eco?


Probably 80% eco, 19% smarteco and 1% normal.


----------



## MrGoomba

I'm a plasma owner...f8500. I love the picture but decided I wanted a dedicated theater room but on a budget

Bought a w1070 and 135in silver ticket. Def not the pq of my plasma but the size more than makes up for it.


----------



## bigcat

I'm shopping for a UPS for my W1070. Does it require a pure sine wave UPS? I'd appreciate some recommendations.


----------



## Nalow

Looks like I am susceptible to RBE. 

Was playing with some settings last night with my W1070 and kept seeing rainbow flashes on the image. 24p or 60fps didn't make any difference.
It wasn't constant, but it was about every 10 seconds or so. (was watching The Avengers).
I don't see it being a huge issue. Don't think it'll bother me THAT much. And since this is one of the only projectors out there that fit my requirements from a zoom/throw ratio standpoint, I'm going to live with it.

Aside from seeing the RBE, everything about this projector is fantastic. Color quality out of the box, ease of use and setup, picture clarity. It's amazing.


----------



## bluer101

Nalow said:


> Looks like I am susceptible to RBE.
> 
> Was playing with some settings last night with my W1070 and kept seeing rainbow flashes on the image. 24p or 60fps didn't make any difference.
> It wasn't constant, but it was about every 10 seconds or so. (was watching The Avengers).
> I don't see it being a huge issue. Don't think it'll bother me THAT much. And since this is one of the only projectors out there that fit my requirements from a zoom/throw ratio standpoint, I'm going to live with it.
> 
> Aside from seeing the RBE, everything about this projector is fantastic. Color quality out of the box, ease of use and setup, picture clarity. It's amazing.


After a few hundred hours and on Eco it will lessen. I also feed it 60fps instead of 24p.


----------



## fredxr2d2

Nalow said:


> Looks like I am susceptible to RBE.
> 
> Was playing with some settings last night with my W1070 and kept seeing rainbow flashes on the image. 24p or 60fps didn't make any difference.
> It wasn't constant, but it was about every 10 seconds or so. (was watching The Avengers).
> I don't see it being a huge issue. Don't think it'll bother me THAT much. And since this is one of the only projectors out there that fit my requirements from a zoom/throw ratio standpoint, I'm going to live with it.
> 
> Aside from seeing the RBE, everything about this projector is fantastic. Color quality out of the box, ease of use and setup, picture clarity. It's amazing.


My impression of RBE definitely decreased after the first 200 hours or so. Also, using Eco helps.


----------



## Nalow

Good to hear. I plan on using eco most of the time, so that will help. Looks like I'll just have to watch more movies.


----------



## scope11

Hello all! Bit of a projector noob here, about to install my first one. Decided on the W1070, but have a couple of questions I'm hoping the knowlegable folks on this forum can help me with. I've tried to read through some of this thread, but it's LONG!! 

1) I'm thinking about ordering the Peerless Mount. I'm not sure what parts I'll need. Do I get the "kit", or will the mount suffice? Do I need the plate and the extension? Basically, I'm looking at installing a 110'' screen on a 7'3'' wall. The BenQ calculator site gives me the following (and I'll try and link a screen shot, as I don't seem to have the "attach" button). 9'2'' from screen to projector. 15'' from the ceiling, 18'' from the floor. (is that too low?). Bascially, what I'm trying to figure out is what mounting gear I need, as well as having some measurements validated. Right now, I'm looking at finding the centre top point of the screen, going out 9'2'' from projector lens. Not sure how low to mount.

2) Looking at my room specs (trying to link picture as well), with 7'3'' ceilings, do you feel 110' is the right size screen?

Thanks everyone. Very much appreciate your help. Can't wait to get this thing up and running. On a side note, I just re-did the whole basement HT with the following:
- Pioneer SP-PK Andrew Jones 5.0 series
- SVS PB-2000 sub
- Onkyo TX-NR636 receiver

BenQ Calculations for my room

My Room Layout


----------



## Nalow

scope11 said:


> Hello all! Bit of a projector noob here, about to install my first one. Decided on the W1070, but have a couple of questions I'm hoping the knowlegable folks on this forum can help me with. I've tried to read through some of this thread, but it's LONG!!
> 
> 1) I'm thinking about ordering the Peerless Mount. I'm not sure what parts I'll need. Do I get the "kit", or will the mount suffice? Do I need the plate and the extension? Basically, I'm looking at installing a 110'' screen on a 7'3'' wall. The BenQ calculator site gives me the following (and I'll try and link a screen shot, as I don't seem to have the "attach" button). 9'2'' from screen to projector. 15'' from the ceiling, 18'' from the floor. (is that too low?). Bascially, what I'm trying to figure out is what mounting gear I need, as well as having some measurements validated. Right now, I'm looking at finding the centre top point of the screen, going out 9'2'' from projector lens. Not sure how low to mount.
> 
> 2) Looking at my room specs (trying to link picture as well), with 7'3'' ceilings, do you feel 110' is the right size screen?
> 
> Thanks everyone. Very much appreciate your help. Can't wait to get this thing up and running. On a side note, I just re-did the whole basement HT with the following:
> - Pioneer SP-PK Andrew Jones 5.0 series
> - SVS PB-2000 sub
> - Onkyo TX-NR636 receiver
> 
> BenQ Calculations for my room
> 
> My Room Layout


My ceiling is 7'9" and I used the QualGear universal mount. It sits 6" down from the ceiling, and then another 2-2.5" to the center of the lens. So, around 8" total. I'm throwing a 120" size screen from just over 10' away. I need to re-measure the distance from the floor, but it's around two feet. Which feels almost too high to be honest (for good viewing), so I think 18" from the floor is good.
Wish I had some advice for you on the Peerless mount, but I don't have any experience with it.


----------



## fredfish

scope11 said:


> Hello all! Bit of a projector noob here, about to install my first one. Decided on the W1070, but have a couple of questions I'm hoping the knowlegable folks on this forum can help me with. I've tried to read through some of this thread, but it's LONG!!
> 
> 1) I'm thinking about ordering the Peerless Mount. I'm not sure what parts I'll need. Do I get the "kit", or will the mount suffice? Do I need the plate and the extension? Basically, I'm looking at installing a 110'' screen on a 7'3'' wall. The BenQ calculator site gives me the following (and I'll try and link a screen shot, as I don't seem to have the "attach" button). 9'2'' from screen to projector. 15'' from the ceiling, 18'' from the floor. (is that too low?). Bascially, what I'm trying to figure out is what mounting gear I need, as well as having some measurements validated. Right now, I'm looking at finding the centre top point of the screen, going out 9'2'' from projector lens. Not sure how low to mount.
> 
> 2) Looking at my room specs (trying to link picture as well), with 7'3'' ceilings, do you feel 110' is the right size screen?
> 
> Thanks everyone. Very much appreciate your help. Can't wait to get this thing up and running. On a side note, I just re-did the whole basement HT with the following:
> - Pioneer SP-PK Andrew Jones 5.0 series
> - SVS PB-2000 sub
> - Onkyo TX-NR636 receiver
> 
> BenQ Calculations for my room
> 
> My Room Layout


Are you talking about the Peerless PRG universal mount? If that's the one, lens center to ceiling will be 5 1/2" with just the mount. With lens shift max of 7" the top of your screen would be about 12 1/2" from the ceiling at most. You could probably get away with mounting a 2" block of wood to the ceiling and mounting the projector to that for a lot less than the plate and extension.

I think I've seen 18" from floor to bottom of screen as being good. I'm trying to work around an outlet to get my screen bottom to 24".

I'm at somewhere between 9.5 and 10' and am quite happy with 110", but others have gone larger. If you can, play a few movies before you decide on the screen size and use the zoom to try a range of sizes. For me, anything bigger than 110" just felt too big.


----------



## scope11

fredfish said:


> Are you talking about the Peerless PRG universal mount? If that's the one, lens center to ceiling will be 5 1/2" with just the mount. With lens shift max of 7" the top of your screen would be about 12 1/2" from the ceiling at most. You could probably get away with mounting a 2" block of wood to the ceiling and mounting the projector to that for a lot less than the plate and extension.
> 
> I think I've seen 18" from floor to bottom of screen as being good. I'm trying to work around an outlet to get my screen bottom to 24".
> 
> I'm at somewhere between 9.5 and 10' and am quite happy with 110", but others have gone larger. If you can, play a few movies before you decide on the screen size and use the zoom to try a range of sizes. For me, anything bigger than 110" just felt too big.


Thanks for the info. I think this is helping, but one thing I'm still unclear on. The BenQ site tells me that projector should be 1' from ceiling, for both a 110' and 120' screen throwing from 9'2'' and 10' respectively. If I go with the Peerless PRG-UNV mount without extension, it puts me at 5 1/2'' as you mention. If I mount at this 5 1/2'' height, where will the picture end up from the ceiling? Ie. what would the min and max height be from ceiling to projector top with using the vertical shift? 

Almost ready to pull the trigger on the Peerless. Shortly after that, a screen (but in Canada they are much more expensive right now...).

Thanks.


----------



## chmcke01

*Closer to ceiling*



scope11 said:


> Thanks for the info. I think this is helping, but one thing I'm still unclear on. The BenQ site tells me that projector should be 1' from ceiling, for both a 110' and 120' screen throwing from 9'2'' and 10' respectively. If I go with the Peerless PRG-UNV mount without extension, it puts me at 5 1/2'' as you mention. If I mount at this 5 1/2'' height, where will the picture end up from the ceiling? Ie. what would the min and max height be from ceiling to projector top with using the vertical shift?
> 
> Almost ready to pull the trigger on the Peerless. Shortly after that, a screen (but in Canada they are much more expensive right now...).
> 
> Thanks.


This is entirely up to you...but I wish I had gone closer to the ceiling. I had a ceiling fan in the way so I had to drop it down enough so the blades didn't obstruct the picture. My wife would not have let me but if I could go back and it was up to me I would have probably just taken the ceiling fan out and put the projector closer to the ceiling. 

We have 7.5' ceilings and it has been hit a few times by people just stretching, and a few times when my wife and I do P90 in the living room. I live in constant fear of it accidentally being knocked and me having to spend a long time getting it "perfect" again, lol.


----------



## scope11

Thanks for the reply. I think the thing I am missing is "offset". How do I factor in this projector's offset from lens center to top of image (when mounted on ceiling)?

Thanks


----------



## chmcke01

*Few inches*



scope11 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I think the thing I am missing is "offset". How do I factor in this projector's offset from lens center to top of image (when mounted on ceiling)?
> 
> Thanks


Lens shift depends on how far back you are, but I think without lens shift the picture is about 2-3 inches below the center of the lens when ceiling mounted. Then, lens shift can move it further down. I have heard people say they got as much as 7" with lens shift, but mine from about 11 feet back only moves about 3" from no lens shift to max lens shift.


----------



## fredfish

chmcke01 said:


> Lens shift depends on how far back you are, but I think without lens shift the picture is about 2-3 inches below the center of the lens when ceiling mounted. Then, lens shift can move it further down. I have heard people say they got as much as 7" with lens shift, but mine from about 11 feet back only moves about 3" from no lens shift to max lens shift.


Good point. I never did test to see how much total lens shift I have on mine. I just measured. My lens center is 14" from the ceiling. The top of the screen is 20". I'm not all the way down on lens shift, but I don't know how much more I have left. I've got my projector nicely set up, so I don't want to fiddle too much.


----------



## CalanR

Hi, I just purchased a W1070 last week, and I love it so far, but I discovered an issue with the lens shift, or more specifically, the lens shift lever. One end is broken off, so using a screwdriver or coin won't work. The rest of it seems okay, so should I be able to use it still?


----------



## bluer101

CalanR said:


> Hi, I just purchased a W1070 last week, and I love it so far, but I discovered an issue with the lens shift, or more specifically, the lens shift lever. One end is broken off, so using a screwdriver or coin won't work. The rest of it seems okay, so should I be able to use it still?


If it's brand new exchange it. If it's used I guess you could use some pliers.


----------



## kreeturez

bigcat said:


> I'm shopping for a UPS for my W1070. Does it require a pure sine wave UPS? I'd appreciate some recommendations.



I'm curious about this as well. Real-world reports seem inconclusive...

I've got a high-kVA modified-sine inverter which runs most of my more conventional appliances well (STB's, HTPCs, TV, routers); and have been contemplating running a plug-point extension to my W1070 for safe-shut-downs (and maybe even a bit of power-failure watching ;-). 

I know the modified-sine waveform is handled fine by most modern power supplies; but does this include projectors? Anyone here have first-hand experience?

Part of my concern stems from claims (such as here: http://ecmweb.com/content/applying-hid-lamps-emergency-lighting ) that HID light-sources (which would include the UHP lamps within projectors such as this one) are sensitive to this.

Of course, if the projector PSU and lamp ballast is sophisticated enough to begin with, it might be applying sufficient correction such that the lamp still receives a correctly-formed wave regardless...


----------



## bluer101

I have been using this for some of my equipment since 2005-2006 with no issues besides a few battery replacement.


----------



## BradP

Benq has been kind enough to RMA my projector whose fan has grown increasingly louder but seems to come and go (the vibration noise). It can be distracting during quiet scenes at the wrong time as it is ceiling mounted right above the viewing area.

However, the W1070 is perfect otherwise, throws a great picture, and only has around 250 hours on the lamp. I understand Benq typically will return a refurbished unit typically and won't repair the existing.

Would you risk RMAing an otherwise good unit just for the noise, or should I be happy with what I got and leave well enough alone?


----------



## pitpat

Projector before screen questions:

The house I'm having built is currently at the framing stage. There will be pre-wiring for speakers, and an outlet and conduit run to a spot on the ceiling for a W1070. I subscribe to the theory of projecting onto the wall first to help determine the best screen size.

Screen wall is 16 feet wide and 9 feet tall (kind of interesting that's the same as the screen ratio I guess).
Seating will probably be 12-13' away.
Trying to decide between 120" and 135" 16:9 screen.

Looking at the throw ranges from projectorcentral:
120": 10'---11'4"---13'1"
135": 11'3"--12'9"--14'8"
(Are those middle distances the "sweet spot", or just a midpoint?)

I want to try to throw some blocking in between joists before sheetrock (even though they frown upon that). The joists run parallel to the screen wall. Question 1: Would 12' be a safe distance to plan for for either screen size?

Question 2: I assume the mount determines exactly where the lens is placed - i.e. offset to the right and forward a certain distance? Does anyone with the popular Peerless mount know those approx. distances?

This is not my exact room, but the same layout. Floors will be dark wood, screen wall will be charcoal and there will be blinds and blackout curtains.

Thank you very much for any help.


----------



## grubadub

pitpat said:


> Projector before screen questions:
> 
> The house I'm having built is currently at the framing stage. There will be pre-wiring for speakers, and an outlet and conduit run to a spot on the ceiling for a W1070. I subscribe to the theory of projecting onto the wall first to help determine the best screen size.
> 
> Screen wall is 16 feet wide and 9 feet tall (kind of interesting that's the same as the screen ratio I guess).
> Seating will probably be 12-13' away.
> Trying to decide between 120" and 135" 16:9 screen.
> 
> Looking at the throw ranges from projectorcentral:
> 120": 10'---11'4"---13'1"
> 135": 11'3"--12'9"--14'8"
> (Are those middle distances the "sweet spot", or just a midpoint?)
> 
> I want to try to throw some blocking in between joists before sheetrock (even though they frown upon that). The joists run parallel to the screen wall. *Question 1: Would 12' be a safe distance to plan for for either screen size?
> *
> Question 2: I assume the mount determines exactly where the lens is placed - i.e. offset to the right and forward a certain distance? Does anyone with the popular Peerless mount know those approx. distances?
> 
> This is not my exact room, but the same layout. Floors will be dark wood, screen wall will be charcoal and there will be blinds and blackout curtains.
> 
> Thank you very much for any help.


absolutely


----------



## ChadA

pitpat said:


> Question 2: I assume the mount determines exactly where the lens is placed - i.e. offset to the right and forward a certain distance? Does anyone with the popular Peerless mount know those approx. distances?


I have the Peerless PRGUNV Precision Gear Universal Projector Mount. From the front of the W1070 to the center of the threaded pipe, I measure 4". This particular mount allows for a great deal of play is positioning the projector. I was replacing a projector that had its lens in the center rather than being offset. I was able to center the lens of the W1070 to accommodate its offset lens position without having to move my ceiling mount.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Hey everyone, I just wanted to chime in since I haven't posted here in a while, that I've got my W1070 in its new home : a hushbox which is an old Sony HTPC case with my new VC A-lens attached to it. I watched Guardians of the Galaxy in 3D on it last night and it's incredible using anamorphic 2560x1080 desktop rez, which I'm typing on right now. The projector doesn't even overheat even though it's inside a case and I didn't add any extra fans yet. I will definitely do that when I add more audio insulation inside to actually make the hushbox "hush" properly. Next up is drilling some holes in the base and mounting it back up to my ceiling mount. 

After I get this all dialed in and quiet I might update my CA correction shader (although I can't see any CA), using a quick eyeball test I see sharp horizontal lines at the bottom of the 2.37:1 image and at the top. Not bad for a 750 dollar lens. Actually quite good. There is bowing on the sides which is normal because A-lenses distort the geometry, so I might correct that in my MPC-HC shader to really dial things in so that lines are super straight.

The final step will be building a DIY white over silver spandex Scope screen, about 120 inches wide. Then putting my JBL 308s LCRs behind the screen. That will be pretty sweet I think.

For 16:9 content I just use the 4:3 aspect ratio mode even though I lose 33% horizontal resolution, it still looks fine. Vertical resolution matters more than horizontal. 

Tonight I'll be watching Sin City : A Dame to Kill for in 3D. Been waiting a while until I got my setup all right.

I'll post some pics of the hushbox + lens setup, after I get it all mounted properly. The cool thing is because it's hanging upside down, I can remove the lid without taking the projector down, to adjust the focus/zoom a bit, although that is a slight pain so I may try to find a way to rig up a way to re-adjust those when it's all closed up. The best part? When I upgrade to a 4K projector, I'll only need to find one that fits inside the case and drill a few new holes, so I can get a budget model that is probably going to be noisier than the more expensive ones. The money I save on the projector is going into an Atmos receiver later this year or next, with more speakers and subs, and couches etc.


----------



## AV_Integrated

pitpat said:


> Looking at the throw ranges from projectorcentral:
> 120": 10'---11'4"---13'1"
> 135": 11'3"--12'9"--14'8"
> (Are those middle distances the "sweet spot", or just a midpoint?)


Just a midpoint.



pitpat said:


> Question 1: Would 12' be a safe distance to plan for for either screen size?


That's about what I would do. Keep in mind, 12' is the LENS TO SCREEN distance, so your wiring should come out around 13' so it is behind the projector, not in front of it.



pitpat said:


> Question 2: I assume the mount determines exactly where the lens is placed - i.e. offset to the right and forward a certain distance? Does anyone with the popular Peerless mount know those approx. distances?


See below, but it seems that it's about 5" from the center of the lens to the top of the mount. The lens is a few inches off center.

I would put some blocking in around 12.5' from the screen for the mount and make sure it covers that area around 6" in every direction so you can put the mount where it needs to go.


----------



## SuperRob

acras13 said:


> What color wheels did those plasmas have?
> I've always read that RBE was directly tied to DLP / color wheel , mostly single chip because the colors are created sequentially . I know when contrast is really cranked up on my plasma it creates something similar to RBE at the edge between darker and lighter parts of the picture , but I don't think what I've seen is RBE.


The effect isn't the same as with DLP, but similar, related to the scan refresh of the panel. If you glance away from the panel when it's displaying a bright image, you'll sometime see a rainbow-like effect left behind. Again, not the same (with DLP it happens when you're looking right at it), but similar. And you have to be VERY sensitive to it to see it on Plasma, somewhat less so with DLP.


----------



## kibe29

I'm looking for some input to be sure this projector will work for me.

It will be in my basement, dimensions: height 6'10", I will sit 13' from the screen with my chairs a foot out from the back wall. Max screen size is 100" diagonal based on where I have to have it.. I prefer to have the projo further away from the screen so it doesn't intrude on the room which means with no zoom 10'11" based on the projector central calculator. It will have to be ceiling mounted. As for the screen, I'm looking at the silver ticket fixed frame AT screen. Will this work? Anything I'm missing?


----------



## utee05

Hi All,
I have been using my W1070 for about a couple of years now. Love it and the image it puts out for the price. Have any others hooked it up to an xbox one and watched anything on Amazon instant video? Seen a few shows and recently Nightcrawler and there were terrible blue spots during playback. Also the lighting around anything blue looked bad and bled out around the image. Anyone else notice this? This is also when playing back Amazon instant video on my 360 so I take it that it has to do with something that Amazon is streaming. I do not notice this during TV playback through my HTPC or while watching recordings on my 360.


----------



## AV_Integrated

kibe29 said:


> I'm looking for some input to be sure this projector will work for me.
> 
> It will be in my basement, dimensions: height 6'10", I will sit 13' from the screen with my chairs a foot out from the back wall. Max screen size is 100" diagonal based on where I have to have it.. I prefer to have the projo further away from the screen so it doesn't intrude on the room which means with no zoom 10'11" based on the projector central calculator. It will have to be ceiling mounted. As for the screen, I'm looking at the silver ticket fixed frame AT screen. Will this work? Anything I'm missing?


You typically don't want to put it right at the back edge of the zoom range just in case there are very slight variances in the lens design which introduce distortion at all or even a bit of sizing issues. So, double check your mounting location before you mount.

Yes, the screen size is small - by about 20" - at that distance. But, 100" will still be a very fun size to work with. I'm guessing your space limits your size and there is no way to work around that. If so, then that's the compromise you have to deal with there.

Most reviews of the Silver Ticket screens are good. Speakers I guess are pushing you towards an AT screen... Read reviews plenty to be sure the screen won't introduce a Moiré pattern when you use it.


----------



## kibe29

AV_Integrated said:


> You typically don't want to put it right at the back edge of the zoom range just in case there are very slight variances in the lens design which introduce distortion at all or even a bit of sizing issues. So, double check your mounting location before you mount.
> 
> Yes, the screen size is small - by about 20" - at that distance. But, 100" will still be a very fun size to work with. I'm guessing your space limits your size and there is no way to work around that. If so, then that's the compromise you have to deal with there.
> 
> Most reviews of the Silver Ticket screens are good. Speakers I guess are pushing you towards an AT screen... Read reviews plenty to be sure the screen won't introduce a Moiré pattern when you use it.


Thanks for the info! Would I notice the distortion right away if it's too far out? Hopefully that's the case so I can test before I mount.

As for the size, unfortunately that's the biggest I can fit based on how my basement is layed out. I wish I could go bigger, it it's still better than a 70" LCD! 

I've been trying out a phantom center but so far it's not sounding as good as I'd like. Hence the thought of an AT screen. Am I losing a lot picture wise by going that route?


----------



## urkalz

Remarkable how hyped this projector and sells like hotcakes because you guys in here give Benq the best advertising. 

Here is a head-to-head comparison with another brand. The W1070 doesn't look too good.


----------



## kreeturez

urkalz said:


> Remarkable how hyped this projector and sells like hotcakes because you guys in here give Benq the best advertising.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a head-to-head comparison with another brand. The W1070 doesn't look too good.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe-MNFW5PNk



Right, keep telling yourself 

The comments themselves slate that video: neither projector is calibrated. Oh, and a chunk of the video is filmed with the BenQ in 'Anamorphic' Aspect Ratio. I definitely don't see an anamorphic lens there so I can't explain why the uploader would've done that! 

The comparison is also moot because the original Optoma HD25 (which was very similar in picture quality to the W1070) being compared to in this video has been out of production for over a year; and the replacements (HD25e/HD26/HD131x/HD141x) have all substituted the original 240W lamp for a significantly dimmer unit - and swapped color-wheels to compensate. So their PQ performance isn't quite as good as the original HD25. 

tl;dr: Potential purchasors, please seek advice from professional reviews rather than random 25-subscriber YouTube'rs. Then make an informed decision. (Spoiler: _those_ professional opinions are the reason for the hype.)


----------



## AV_Integrated

urkalz said:


> Remarkable how hyped this projector and sells like hotcakes because you guys in here give Benq the best advertising.


As do the professional reviewers who have been doing it for years and know what they are talking about.



urkalz said:


> Here is a head-to-head comparison with another brand. The W1070 doesn't look too good.


By gosh! You are right! All the professional reviews must be wrong. The direct post calibration reviews comparing the W1070 to a long list of other models and then stating the differences flat out, must be completely bogus.

All of us must be 'advertisers' who are paid right?

Those who have bought two projectors and compared them head to head must be liars?

No, of course not. At the end of the day, the W1070 stands above the rest because it's an amazing projector for the money. There are few reasons not to get it over others in the same price class.

On the other hand, if Optoma still actually made the HD25, I would be happy to suggest it to others because it certainly was the one model Optoma made which really was a great competing model to the W1070.


----------



## dreamer

urkalz said:


> Remarkable how hyped this projector and sells like hotcakes because you guys in here give Benq the best advertising.
> 
> Here is a head-to-head comparison with another brand. The W1070 doesn't look too good.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe-MNFW5PNk


That W1070 clearly has not been through even a basic calibration. The white field is strangely yellow in that video, which mine certainly is not. Other than that, the W1070 looks BETTER to me than the HD25 in almost every other respect. The HD25 scenes are horribly oversaturated with a yellow push and ridiculous flesh tones compared to the W1070.

Of course, with a 480P youtube video and dubious camera work, it is tough to really evaluate anything.


----------



## wizzack

CalanR said:


> Hi, I just purchased a W1070 last week, and I love it so far, but I discovered an issue with the lens shift, or more specifically, the lens shift lever. One end is broken off, so using a screwdriver or coin won't work. The rest of it seems okay, so should I be able to use it still?



The lens shift screw was really funky on the first brand new unit I had. It looked like somebody didn't know what they were doing and just went to town on it with a screwdriver. I wasn't comfortable since it was "brand new" so I returned it and got another. The screw is 100% fine on this one. Weird.


----------



## wizzack

urkalz said:


> remarkable how hyped this projector and sells like hotcakes because you guys in here give benq the best advertising.
> 
> Here is a head-to-head comparison with another brand. The w1070 doesn't look too good.



u mad bro?


----------



## Tangled Cable

*Weird border around image?*

Hey all, I just noticed a strange border around movies with my w1070. My screen is roughly 120 inch diagonal and the border is dark and about an inch wide ... All overscan settings should be correct so I don't know what the hell this is ... Any ideas?


----------



## manowar31

hello everyone,

anyone have any idea about what cause this issue in the photo attached.
colors are different and you can see two colors in the guy face.


----------



## Tangled Cable

urkalz said:


> Remarkable how hyped this projector and sells like hotcakes because you guys in here give Benq the best advertising.
> 
> Here is a head-to-head comparison with another brand. The W1070 doesn't look too good.


Why did you post this in the w1070 thread, erkel? What was your objective? Are you trying to make us BenQ owners feel bad?

Well, I had the HD131Xe, which is very close to that HD25. And it threw a very nice picture--better, in some ways, than the w1070, especially in terms of black levels. But you know what else?

The Optoma UI was the WORST I've ever seen on a projector, ever. Every time you try to do something you get that giant stupid spinning hourglass right in the middle of the screen, which looks like something from an old 80's era Apple computer. It was very obvious that Optoma had just used their standard business projector UI and it was UGLY.

But much, MUCH worse, was the fact that you could only store your settings a SINGLE time. If you wanted to compare different calibrated settings, as most of us here will want to do--forget about it, you were out of luck. If you wanted to change ANYTHING in the settings--say goodbye to your old settings. It was the most half-as$ed, ridiculous system I'd EVER seen. My Sanyo Z1 would let me store five different settings, and that projector is at least ten years old. I joked at the time that every Optoma should come with a picture of the Optoma CEO giving you the finger, because they obviously couldn't care less about their home theater customers.

This was right about the time that youtube video you linked to first showed up. Maybe Optoma fixed everything I'm talking about with a firmware update, but I kind of doubt it. I'm so glad I had the chance to compare the two. I returned the Optoma and kept my BenQ, and I never looked back.

So if you got stuck with that single save slot and godawful UI ... all I can say is, you have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## blaine51

So I have been enjoying my new w1070 for a few weeks now. I was trying to find out how normal it is to not be able to quite get the whole picture in focus all at the same time?? This is my first projector so i don't have anything to compare it to. I notice it when using my Htpc and the text at the bottom left corner of the screen is just a little less sharper than the rest and if iI sharpen it it suffers elsewhere. Usually the top right. I move the wheel as llittle as i can.


----------



## bluer101

blaine51 said:


> So I have been enjoying my new w1070 for a few weeks now. I was trying to find out how normal it is to not be able to quite get the whole picture in focus all at the same time?? This is my first projector so i don't have anything to compare it to. I notice it when using my Htpc and the text at the bottom left corner of the screen is just a little less sharper than the rest and if iI sharpen it it suffers elsewhere. Usually the top right. I move the wheel as llittle as i can.


For a budget projector I'm afraid it is what it is. 

Mine is the same way same corner. My first 1070 was in a different place.


----------



## blaine51

K thanks. I won't worry about returning it then.


----------



## noobzpro

Hey guys, may i check what is the best settings to watch movies on this projector? Thanks alot.


----------



## Omni009

noobzpro said:


> Hey guys, may i check what is the best settings to watch movies on this projector? Thanks alot.


Others may have some, but while I was researching this projector I found these and saved them in case I buy it

https://www.avforums.com/threads/benq-w1070-reviewers-recommended-best-settings.1761516/


----------



## noobzpro

Omni009 said:


> Others may have some, but while I was researching this projector I found these and saved them in case I buy it
> 
> https://www.avforums.com/threads/benq-w1070-reviewers-recommended-best-settings.1761516/


Sweet thanks alot!


----------



## Livin

Omni009 said:


> Others may have some, but while I was researching this projector I found these and saved them in case I buy it
> https://www.avforums.com/threads/benq-w1070-reviewers-recommended-best-settings.1761516/


... this is what I use. I mod'd a few things slightly but it is very good.


----------



## Omni009

I just noticed Amazon has these today for 655...and on the same day I'm going to look at that other projector too. Decisions! Great price though.


----------



## bigcat

Omni009 said:


> Others may have some, but while I was researching this projector I found these and saved them in case I buy it
> 
> https://www.avforums.com/threads/benq-w1070-reviewers-recommended-best-settings.1761516/


I'd just caution that if those settings were produced before the latest firmware was released they may actually do more harm than good based on what I read. My understanding is that the latest firmware is pretty calibrated out of the box. I am not saying it can't be improved, but I haven't run into any posted calibration settings for the latest firmware. I have a WOW disc I recently received but I haven't had time to use it yet.


----------



## Arcadia88

POP! My lamp just exploded. I think I was around the 2000 hour mark but really not sure. 
I should be able to find out the hours after I get a new lamp. Hopefully soon as possible. 
I was always in smart Eco mode too. I managed to put all those hours in about 8 months. I guess I drove it too hard. There was also the weird bug infestation a while back where several tiny gnats got in the lamp housing. I think it's possible that might have reduced the life.
Just ordered a new lamp from Amazon for 180 bucks. Should be here in less than a week.


----------



## Tangled Cable

bigcat said:


> I'd just caution that if those settings were produced before the latest firmware was released they may actually do more harm than good based on what I read. My understanding is that the latest firmware is pretty calibrated out of the box. I am not saying it can't be improved, but I haven't run into any posted calibration settings for the latest firmware. I have a WOW disc I recently received but I haven't had time to use it yet.


What do you mean the latest firmware is pretty calibrated out of the box? You mean straight from the factory? Because when we upgrade the firmware ourselves, there's no change to the grayscale that I know of.


----------



## scoobdude

I think the colors were a bit off on earlier firmware from what I have read.


----------



## Tangled Cable

scoobdude said:


> I think the colors were a bit off on earlier firmware from what I have read.


I've read before that each projector is calibrated individually before they're shipped out. If they are I'm not sure what a universal firmware would do to improve color balance?

If a firmware can improve color balance, then would we see that same improvement when we upgrade the firmware ourselves?


----------



## Arcadia88

Just installed the new lamp. Final total on old lamp was 1846 hours. Smart Eco.
Turned it back on and a new hair is blowing around on screen. Darn it I thought I had gotten all the broken glass, bugs and stuff out of the lamp housing. At lease nothing continues to rattle around when I turn it upside down and shake.  So it's back into the lamp housing. Once it's cooled off is it ok to use a can of compressed air? I'm afraid of blowing any air around. But I did not see anything that might be causing this hair blowing around.


----------



## Abadaman

Hello guys, need help/advice...i have this pj conected to my PC through HDMI, i sit around 3,2m from 130'' screen. Today i noticed on desktop background while standing close to the screen (0.3-0,5m) that there is slight sparkling/shimmering on some colours and curves of the textures. For example on the girls hair there are some spots where it is ,,sparkling''? Or the blue girls chin, there is a white spot that sparkles also a little bit. It is not noticeable from the distance 3.2m where i sit. I just want to know if this is normal or is a defect and if i should replace my unit as im in the replace window. Also on white colors like web page, etc. there is none of this ,,sparkling'' effect. What is this? Thank you!!


----------



## AV_Integrated

Could be your screen. Most often this is an effect I see from screens, not from projectors. If you can, try putting a white piece of paper in front of whatever you are projecting onto and see if this continues to be the case, or if the effect goes away.


----------



## Giallocool

It could also be your HDMI cable, try swapping it out.


----------



## Abadaman

AV_Integrated said:


> Could be your screen. Most often this is an effect I see from screens, not from projectors. If you can, try putting a white piece of paper in front of whatever you are projecting onto and see if this continues to be the case, or if the effect goes away.





Giallocool said:


> It could also be your HDMI cable, try swapping it out.


I tried to put a paper in front of the projection and it was there. I dont know how to explain, it is like dithering/shimmering. It is not present always, only on some backgrounds, where there is a lot of dark content/colors? I added a wallpaper where the shimmer is visible. I need to stand close to the screen (around 0.2-0.3m) to notice it, it is not visible from my 3.2m viewing distance. Would be great if someone with W1070/W1080ST could put this wallpaper as desktop background and inspect from up close. Could this be normal image noise? From reading DLP projectors have image noise/mosquito noise, could this be the phenomenon i am experiencing? I read few reviews and wonder if this sparkling that i notice on some colors (most of the shimmering is on dark colors, it looks like film grain on the spots where it occurs?) is image noise? For example on a review of W1080ST the reviewer writes: There’s always noise, it’s just that the W1080ST seems to have a touch less. - See more at: http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/benq-w1080st-performance-light-leakage/#image-noise 

Could this be the phenomenon i am experiencing? Or is it something else? it is not visible from 1.5-2+ meters, just from up close, with head on the projected image. On bright colors and backgrounds there is much less of this issue, maybe up to 5percent of the total projection, but on dark colors and backgrounds as is the wallpaper i attached it is visible much more. Ofcourse nobody watches anything on PJ from 0.2m, but as i say, it is something i noticed while walking past the projection screen and wonder if it is a defect or is just normal image noise. This is also my third W1070, the first one had rattling fan, second one didnt focus well(couldnt get focus in the middle and at the same time in one corner, could only do a compromise between the two), third one doesnt have rattle, focuses pretty good(one corner is not 100percent sharp, but it is ok, and i cant expect 100percent sharpness on all the corners and middle at this price point, i think? could hear ur opinion about this also), but... there is one transparent circular spot @ the pure black screen, maybe a dust inside the lenses, anyway it is almost invisible even on pure black screen. 

I'd really like to settle down with exchanging the PJs and just enjoy what it gives, its just i dont know now if this ,,shimmering'' is normal phenomenon or a defect and if i should return the unit. 

Thank you very much for hearing me and supporting me in this matter.
I added a video of this also. Don't mind the ,,blinking'' and rainbows that my phone pick up, they are not visible IRL, only the ,,sparkling/shimmering'' from up close. Here is the link for the video: https://vid.me/fmtq

Thank you!!


----------



## AV_Integrated

What source are you feeding the projector?

It does sound like normal noise to me, but it shouldn't be very strong and if you don't notice it during normal usage, I wouldn't worry about it. But, I must say I haven't looked for that type of noise myself with my W1070 and haven't seen it.

A poor quality source may have something in it, so you want to be sure you are using a high quality source.


----------



## Tangled Cable

Will anyone share some calibrated 3D settings with me? I lost mine in a firmware upgrade and can't remember where I first saw them ... BenQ's default 3D is just awful.


----------



## Abadaman

AV_Integrated said:


> What source are you feeding the projector?
> 
> It does sound like normal noise to me, but it shouldn't be very strong and if you don't notice it during normal usage, I wouldn't worry about it. But, I must say I haven't looked for that type of noise myself with my W1070 and haven't seen it.
> 
> A poor quality source may have something in it, so you want to be sure you are using a high quality source.


The projector is connected to my PC through 10m HDMI cable : https://www.alzashop.com/hdmi-v1-4-propojovaci-zlacene-konektory-stineny-10m-d219650.htm . Could you/or someone else open up menu on the PJ and go close to the screen (approx. 0.2m) and check individual pixels if there is some shimmering/sparkling/noise on few spots? If yes, then it is the same thing i am experiencing and may be normal noise, if the menu is totally clear from up close, then something is wrong on my side. Thank you!!


----------



## pitpat

can we keep those example pics coming? a few more like that and we may get closer to a diagnosis. : )


----------



## wyattroa

Might seem like a silly question. But would you rather buy a new benq vs a used JVC rs1? Still new an learning. The projector would be 11 feet from the screen, furthest back I can put it. Thinking a 106 or 110in screen.
Robert


----------



## CrankItTillItHz

Thinking of picking one of these up for our Theater at church. Question about brightness, I was playing with Projector Centrals calculator and the distance from the screen is showing about a 22 in brighness, is this a concern? High chance it will be run in ecomode as well. Thanks


----------



## kreeturez

CrankItTillItHz said:


> Thinking of picking one of these up for our Theater at church. Question about brightness, I was playing with Projector Centrals calculator and the distance from the screen is showing about a 22 in brighness, is this a concern? High chance it will be run in ecomode as well. Thanks



There's a lot of brightness under the hood for this class of projector. 

If your room is reasonably well light-controlled, you should have no problems driving a 110" (or so) diagonal screen in Eco. (I'm driving a 127" with good results in Eco; no screen gain - but that's without any ambient light). 

If you want to go even bigger (or want to watch in some ambient light - which is something we do), then swapping over to SmartEco should give you a significantly longer lamp life than Normal mode, at roughly the same level of brightness as Normal mode. Like that, you could drive a screen of 150" or more in proper light control. 

So unless you're battling daylight (or a lot of ambient light) - or want an absolutely gigantic screen, you shouldn't have problems with brightness.


----------



## kreeturez

Abadaman said:


> The projector is connected to my PC through 10m HDMI cable : https://www.alzashop.com/hdmi-v1-4-propojovaci-zlacene-konektory-stineny-10m-d219650.htm . Could you/or someone else open up menu on the PJ and go close to the screen (approx. 0.2m) and check individual pixels if there is some shimmering/sparkling/noise on few spots? If yes, then it is the same thing i am experiencing and may be normal noise, if the menu is totally clear from up close, then something is wrong on my side. Thank you!!



Darker pixels on mine do what you describe where a fixed level of color slightly fluctuates brighter and dimmer: this (to the best of my knowledge) is standard DLP ('mosquito') noise. It's not visible unless you're right up to the screen, right? (Picture perfect from seating distance?). If so, then yeah, not a cause for concern.


----------



## CrankItTillItHz

kreeturez said:


> There's a lot of brightness under the hood for this class of projector.
> 
> If your room is reasonably well light-controlled, you should have no problems driving a 110" (or so) diagonal screen in Eco. (I'm driving a 127" with good results in Eco; no screen gain - but that's without any ambient light).
> 
> If you want to go even bigger (or want to watch in some ambient light - which is something we do), then swapping over to SmartEco should give you a significantly longer lamp life than Normal mode, at roughly the same level of brightness as Normal mode. Like that, you could drive a screen of 150" or more in proper light control.
> 
> So unless you're battling daylight (or a lot of ambient light) - or want an absolutely gigantic screen, you shouldn't have problems with brightness.


Its an interior room, only light is from projector and crack under door. The room currently has a 92 wide screen, but am thinking of getting a little bit bigger one and moving the old one to a different room, so that information is helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Natrix1973

Tangled Cable said:


> Will anyone share some calibrated 3D settings with me? I lost mine in a firmware upgrade and can't remember where I first saw them ... BenQ's default 3D is just awful.


These are the settings for the 1070 that I used for my on my 1080st and thought it really improved the 3d picture.

http://www.soundandvision.com/content/benq-w1070-3d-dlp-projector-settings


----------



## Roscoeros

I have 5500 hours on my lamp and its still going


----------



## Abadaman

pitpat said:


> can we keep those example pics coming? a few more like that and we may get closer to a diagnosis. : )





kreeturez said:


> Darker pixels on mine do what you describe where a fixed level of color slightly fluctuates brighter and dimmer: this (to the best of my knowledge) is standard DLP ('mosquito') noise. It's not visible unless you're right up to the screen, right? (Picture perfect from seating distance?). If so, then yeah, not a cause for concern.


Yeah, mine does the same, i uploaded another video of this ,,image noise", it is not noticeable from my normal viewing distance,i just wanted to know if this is normal. This is my third w1070, the first one had rattling fan, second one didnt focus well, the third one doesnt rattle, but has one dust blob visible only on pure black screen up in the middle, also i noticed that left down corner doesnt focus 100percent as the rest of the screen, it is a bit softer than the rest, but only a little, maybe 5-10percent softer. I wonder if i should get it replaced again or keep it. Here is the video of the noise: https://vid.me/ftKq Thank you!


----------



## bori

Roscoeros said:


> I have 5500 hours on my lamp and its still going


What's the avg it should last?


----------



## scoobdude

The mosquito noise is called dithering.


----------



## bluer101

Abadaman said:


> Yeah, mine does the same, i uploaded another video of this ,,image noise", it is not noticeable from my normal viewing distance,i just wanted to know if this is normal. This is my third w1070, the first one had rattling fan, second one didnt focus well, the third one doesnt rattle, but has one dust blob visible only on pure black screen up in the middle, also i noticed that left down corner doesnt focus 100percent as the rest of the screen, it is a bit softer than the rest, but only a little, maybe 5-10percent softer. I wonder if i should get it replaced again or keep it. Here is the video of the noise: https://vid.me/ftKq Thank you!


What is the brightness and contrast setting on the benq?


----------



## AV_Integrated

scoobdude said:


> The mosquito noise is called dithering.


With video I believe it's actually called false contouring.



But, mosquito noise isn't always an issue of false contouring. It could just be the video card trying to resolve highlights through the processing engine and not getting things accurate. Cheap projectors with cheap processing that still look darn good. Works for me.


----------



## dwk128

manowar31 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> anyone have any idea about what cause this issue in the photo attached.
> colors are different and you can see two colors in the guy face.


I'm having the same issue with my brand new 1075. Anyone know what is the cause.


----------



## dwk128

Don't know how to attach the photo manowar31 posted. I'm referring to his post #10972 on page #366 .


----------



## wyattroa

New benq vs used JVC rs1? Throw would be 11ft and image around the 110 range. I have had my eye on the benq for a while now, but I could get the mvc for cheaper, not sure if its worth it or if it would even work.
Robert


----------



## Abadaman

scoobdude said:


> The mosquito noise is called dithering.


So it is normal thing for a DLP PJ and i should not be worried, right?



bluer101 said:


> What is the brightness and contrast setting on the benq?


brightness 50 contrast 50



AV_Integrated said:


> With video I believe it's actually called false contouring.
> 
> 
> 
> But, mosquito noise isn't always an issue of false contouring. It could just be the video card trying to resolve highlights through the processing engine and not getting things accurate. Cheap projectors with cheap processing that still look darn good. Works for me.


I have the PJ hooked to Sapphire R290 TriX, had the PJ few days ago connected to my notebook through different HDMI, i think the colors were a bit different, maybe it was only me, maybe it was different processing? So anyway this ,,mosquito noise'' or whatever it is is normal thing for a DLP PJ?


----------



## bluer101

Abadaman said:


> So it is normal thing for a DLP PJ and i should not be worried, right?
> 
> 
> 
> brightness 50 contrast 50
> 
> 
> 
> I have the PJ hooked to Sapphire R290 TriX, had the PJ few days ago connected to my notebook through different HDMI, i think the colors were a bit different, maybe it was only me, maybe it was different processing? So anyway this ,,mosquito noise'' or whatever it is is normal thing for a DLP PJ?



Ok , never mind. I know that if I adjust the brightness above 50 even 51 I get black area sparkles or noise but that might be different then what you are experiencing.


----------



## dexx

Ive just received a new W1070 to try. One thing i've found is the sharpness is poor. If its well focused at the bottom of the image, its noticeably blury/unconverged at the top. Adjusting the tilt of the projector did not help. It was the same with a computer image and with the inbuilt 'test' grid. I don't know if its just this unit.


The other thing is the fan noise is very noticeable.


----------



## Abadaman

dexx said:


> Ive just received a new W1070 to try. One thing i've found is the sharpness is poor. If its well focused at the bottom of the image, its noticeably blury/unconverged at the top. Adjusting the tilt of the projector did not help. It was the same with a computer image and with the inbuilt 'test' grid. I don't know if its just this unit.
> 
> 
> The other thing is the fan noise is very noticeable.


My first unit had rattling fan, exchanged it, second one had poor focus in one corner, third one is a little bit better in terms of focus compared to the second one, fan is not rattling, down left corner cannot be focused 100percent, it is 5-10percent off from the center(i have the pj ceiling mounted), not that noticeable at all. I believe that none of these projectors have 100percent focus on the whole screen, maybe im wrong, id like to see one that has 100percent sharpness in all corners and middle


----------



## Renron

Mine too, 95% focus clear. Bottom left corner is out just a touch, I do not notice it while watching movies, which are more fun than the grid pattern. 
I've noticed that if the screen or wall, is not plumb and square to the lens this will throw the clarity off. When I originally installed my projector it was off center by ~1 inch (best guess) relocating it solved MOST of the focus clarity issues. For the price it's damn near perfect. I hear the fan when I'm listening for it and there is no sound in a scene, but I cannot hear it during a movie. Sorta like the RBE, if your looking, your going to see it. Other wise maybe not.
Ron


----------



## bluer101

Renron said:


> Mine too, 95% focus clear. Bottom left corner is out just a touch, I do not notice it while watching movies, which are more fun than the grid pattern.
> I've noticed that if the screen or wall, is not plumb and square to the lens this will throw the clarity off. When I originally installed my projector it was off center by ~1 inch (best guess) relocating it solved MOST of the focus clarity issues. For the price it's damn near perfect. I hear the fan when I'm listening for it and there is no sound in a scene, but I cannot hear it during a movie. Sorta like the RBE, if your looking, your going to see it. Other wise maybe not.
> Ron


Mine is like yours with left bottom corner. 

Like you said, perfect for the price.


----------



## Abadaman

Renron said:


> Mine too, 95% focus clear. Bottom left corner is out just a touch, I do not notice it while watching movies, which are more fun than the grid pattern.
> I've noticed that if the screen or wall, is not plumb and square to the lens this will throw the clarity off. When I originally installed my projector it was off center by ~1 inch (best guess) relocating it solved MOST of the focus clarity issues. For the price it's damn near perfect. I hear the fan when I'm listening for it and there is no sound in a scene, but I cannot hear it during a movie. Sorta like the RBE, if your looking, your going to see it. Other wise maybe not.
> Ron





bluer101 said:


> Mine is like yours with left bottom corner.
> 
> Like you said, perfect for the price.


Same here, left bottom corner is 5-10percent softer than the rest, for the price it is totally acceptable, anyway, i noticed it only with small icons in corners in windows, after pedant inspection, two of mine friends havent even noticed it. This is my third unit tho, first one had rattling fan, third one has good fan, but has 1 stuck dust particle at the top of the screen, only visible on pure black screen, dont know if it is worth it exchanging for another one, im glad that the fan is not rattling in the first place. Any advice guys?


----------



## baux

i read through all the discussion about the nd filter.
can i just buy only a 67mm filter? instead of buying a stepupring + 72mm filter.
and is it possible to screw that on the lens?
i mean,when i look at the lens on the w1080st,it sticks out of the attachtment part alot.
does the screw of the filter then even reach the screw part on the projector?


----------



## anna julia

Hi all,

Last week I bought this BENQ w1070 projector.

It works great when plugged in to a PC/laptop - bluray movies look absolutely amazing 

However, I am having issues when connecting it to my Xbox 360 elite (year:2009) with HDMI cable cos the projector does not see the source. (Note: the same HDMI cables were tested to connect the projector to a laptop and they worked OK) 

So far I've tried:
- different HDMI cables 
- changing resolution on both (I've tried changing the display settings even on a connected projector, with no vision)
- enabling/disabling display discovery on the xbox
- powering on/off the machines - in many different combinations/sequences
- downloading and installing the latest software/updates on my xbox
- restoring system settings on both
- I am also in-touch with both, BENQ and Microsoft support (I've spoken to 5 different poeple) - no news there 

I have even gone as far as page 10 on Google search to find the resolution but no luck! 

Has any of you ever heard of such problems? I don't want to use a component cable as it will downgrade the picture's quality (I intent to play on an 80 inch screen).

Thanks a lot for your help!
Anna :kiss:


----------



## Sonyad

anna julia said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Last week I bought this BENQ w1070 projector.
> 
> It works great when plugged in to a PC/laptop - bluray movies look absolutely amazing
> 
> However, I am having issues when connecting it to my Xbox 360 elite (year:2009) with HDMI cable cos the projector does not see the source. (Note: the same HDMI cables were tested to connect the projector to a laptop and they worked OK)
> 
> So far I've tried:
> - different HDMI cables
> - changing resolution on both (I've tried changing the display settings even on a connected projector, with no vision)
> - enabling/disabling display discovery on the xbox
> - powering on/off the machines - in many different combinations/sequences
> - downloading and installing the latest software/updates on my xbox
> - restoring system settings on both
> - I am also in-touch with both, BENQ and Microsoft support (I've spoken to 5 different poeple) - no news there
> 
> I have even gone as far as page 10 on Google search to find the resolution but no luck!
> 
> Has any of you ever heard of such problems? I don't want to use a component cable as it will downgrade the picture's quality (I intent to play on an 80 inch screen).
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help!
> Anna :kiss:


I don't see where you connected the Xbox to any other display using hdmi to verify whether the Xbox's hdmi port is working.


----------



## dreamer

wyattroa said:


> New benq vs used JVC rs1? Throw would be 11ft and image around the 110 range. I have had my eye on the benq for a while now, but I could get the mvc for cheaper, not sure if its worth it or if it would even work.
> Robert


I watched my RS1 for 7 years on my 122" screen and thought it was fine. I had become accustomed to watching everything in the dark, even though I was watching in Dynamic mode to get enough brightness. That meant not as accurate in the colors. I also went through 8 lamps in 7 years, most of them 'generics' that cost $120 - $250 each as I put 15,000 hours on the projector (averaging less than 2000 per lamp). Quality of the generics varied widely, but genuine lamps were $400 so I lived with the gamble. Finally I started buying bare bulbs that were genuine OSRAM for $120 and those are good but a hassle to install. So whatever price you pay for a used RS1, figure on a new lamp immediately.

My W1070, in contrast, has very accurate color while being bright enough to watch with lights on. It does not offer the shadow detail that my JVC did, but I don't really miss it. I think the extra brightness and color accuracy was worth it. The lamp should last 6000 hrs, but will cost $300 to replace, so the per-hour cost to operate is the same as the JVC. Of course, I only have 800hrs on the Benq, so whether I actually get 6000 from a lamp is unknown.

In short, I would not go with a used RS1 even if it was in the $500 range unless you are rainbow sensitive, have no interest in 3D, will keep to a screen under 110" and be in a dedicated windowless room.


----------



## bluer101

Sonyad said:


> I don't see where you connected the Xbox to any other display using hdmi to verify whether the Xbox's hdmi port is working.


Yep, verify that it works elsewhere if so try a shorter hdmi cable from Xbox to benq.


----------



## wyattroa

dreamer said:


> I watched my RS1 for 7 years on my 122" screen and thought it was fine. I had become accustomed to watching everything in the dark, even though I was watching in Dynamic mode to get enough brightness. That meant not as accurate in the colors. I also went through 8 lamps in 7 years, most of them 'generics' that cost $120 - $250 each as I put 15,000 hours on the projector (averaging less than 2000 per lamp). Quality of the generics varied widely, but genuine lamps were $400 so I lived with the gamble. Finally I started buying bare bulbs that were genuine OSRAM for $120 and those are good but a hassle to install. So whatever price you pay for a used RS1, figure on a new lamp immediately.
> 
> My W1070, in contrast, has very accurate color while being bright enough to watch with lights on. It does not offer the shadow detail that my JVC did, but I don't really miss it. I think the extra brightness and color accuracy was worth it. The lamp should last 6000 hrs, but will cost $300 to replace, so the per-hour cost to operate is the same as the JVC. Of course, I only have 800hrs on the Benq, so whether I actually get 6000 from a lamp is unknown.
> 
> In short, I would not go with a used RS1 even if it was in the $500 range unless you are rainbow sensitive, have no interest in 3D, will keep to a screen under 110" and be in a dedicated windowless room.


Thanks for the response..Nice of you. Glad you had first hand info too! I am on the fence right now, it looks as if sony won't be able to fit with the throw. I am down to benq epson and panasonic. Crazy how much you have to consider and think about. You go in thinking you want this one and then read some stuff and change to another one.. Seems like a cycle, just have to decide. Right now I am eyeing the panasonic 8000. But that is almost a $800 difference, hard to swallow for a first timer..Broke guy here with 3 boys 3 and under..lol.. Would also be going in a living room with some ambient light and a white ceiling. Would do most of my viewing at night, but would also like to use it during the day when I want to watch a big game or something.


----------



## anna julia

Yes, I connected the xbox to a TV with HDMI cables (I tested 3) and they all work just fine. So it just seems that Benq and Xbox are having hard time speaking to each other.


----------



## anna julia

Sonyad said:


> I don't see where you connected the Xbox to any other display using hdmi to verify whether the Xbox's hdmi port is working.


yes, xbox works just fine on my TV with HDMI cable.


----------



## rolling01

anna julia said:


> Yes, I connected the xbox to a TV with HDMI cables (I tested 3) and they all work just fine. So it just seems that Benq and Xbox are having hard time speaking to each other.


The 1070 can be a bit fiddly with the hdmi ports, people have had trouble with the thicker hdmi heads not quite fitting into the ports properly, have you tried a cable with the thinner ends?


----------



## Duke Clinton

*Video cut out*

I purchased a Sony STR-DN850 receiver to run my projector. The video will cut out every now and then. The video will come back after about 5 seconds. I bought a really heavy HDMI cable thinking that the run was too long but it doesn't help. I also bought an HDMI booster, but that didn't help either. Could it be my receiver?


----------



## dexx

I exchanged my first W1070. The replacement is much better. There's still a bit of chromatic aberration but its tolerable.


----------



## Peterpack

Guys, i just bought a W1070

is a 100 inch screen big enough ?

how far away does the projector need to be for a 120 inch image ?

thanks


----------



## Ftoast

wyattroa said:


> Thanks for the response..Nice of you. Glad you had first hand info too! I am on the fence right now, it looks as if sony won't be able to fit with the throw. I am down to benq epson and panasonic. Crazy how much you have to consider and think about. You go in thinking you want this one and then read some stuff and change to another one.. Seems like a cycle, just have to decide. Right now I am eyeing the panasonic 8000. But that is almost a $800 difference, hard to swallow for a first timer..Broke guy here with 3 boys 3 and under..lol.. Would also be going in a living room with some ambient light and a white ceiling. Would do most of my viewing at night, but would also like to use it during the day when I want to watch a big game or something.


That Panasonic ae8000 is a good bargain (at its current clear-out price of ~$1600), but its only real advantage is deeper/darker blacks which you'll only really see if the room is both dark and the walls/ceiling are made darker with paint or fabric. In a light-colored room or in the presence of ambient light, the w1070 will both give an equally good picture AND save you $800-1000.

If there's a decent chance of you being able to darken the room's colors (or even hang some curtains along the walls) AND the extra budgeting doesn't hurt, the ae8000 would be a great purchase.
If you're staying light, go for the 1070.


----------



## Ftoast

Peterpack said:


> Guys, i just bought a W1070
> 
> is a 100 inch screen big enough ?
> 
> how far away does the projector need to be for a 120 inch image ?
> 
> thanks


100" is perfect if you're sitting a little closer (8ft-9.5ft back).
120" might be a little more comfortable if you've got a really wide seating arrangement (like 5-6 chairs) and are a bit farther back (about 9ft-11ft back).

The w1070 can make a 120" image from as close as 10ft back (10ft from lens till screen, so you'd want a 12ft room most likely).


----------



## Movie78

What is the best 3D glasses for this projector?

Price is not a factor.


----------



## Ftoast

Movie78 said:


> What is the best 3D glasses for this projector?
> 
> Price is not a factor.


I've heard time and time again that the DLPlink Estar 3D glasses are the best at any price. They just also happen to be fairly gentle on the wallet as well.


----------



## Movie78

Ftoast said:


> I've heard time and time again that the DLPlink Estar 3D glasses are the best at any price. They just also happen to be fairly gentle on the wallet as well.


You heard doesn't mean anything...


----------



## jb99p

I use the the EStar America ESG601 DLP Link 3D Glasses with out any issues. I have not had any sync or ghosting issues with these glasses. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CRN3D98/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_8?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AGNVLBADXSP8N


----------



## wyattroa

Movie78 said:


> What is the best 3D glasses for this projector?
> 
> Price is not a factor.





Movie78 said:


> You heard does't mean anything...


Asks a question, gets a reply and gives a snippy response.. Gotta love those people.


----------



## wyattroa

Ftoast said:


> That Panasonic ae8000 is a good bargain (at its current clear-out price of ~$1600), but its only real advantage is deeper/darker blacks which you'll only really see if the room is both dark and the walls/ceiling are made darker with paint or fabric. In a light-colored room or in the presence of ambient light, the w1070 will both give an equally good picture AND save you $800-1000.
> 
> If there's a decent chance of you being able to darken the room's colors (or even hang some curtains along the walls) AND the extra budgeting doesn't hurt, the ae8000 would be a great purchase.
> If you're staying light, go for the 1070.


Yes, the room is going to have flat green walls on the side, flat grey on the screen side, and flat white ceiling. I have always had my eye on the benq, just the deal on the panasonic seems so good. But for my viewing, it looks like the benq will be better. Thinking of a 11ft throw with a 110" screen. Either way, it should be much more immersive then my 7 year old 50'panasonic that is 13ft away.
Robert


----------



## Luis Gabriel Gerena

Movie78 said:


> What is the best 3D glasses for this projector?
> 
> Price is not a factor.


This is a tough one to answer because so far they are all about compromises at least from the ones I have tried.
I can tell you that after getting the TrueDepth XLand now the BenQ* DGD5*, it is VERY hard for me to wear the Estars. The reflections are just too much. Is like the lower 3rd or more of the glass the contrast is being affected by reflections. I think the small size of the glass is also coming into play here. Maybe with a bigger glass area they will be perfect. but after trying the others, I just cant deal with them any longer. Maybe someone can come up with some mod to help, not sure. On the plus side they have ZERO ghosting nor I notice any changes to the IQ, color, brightness when tilting my head left and right during my tests.

I need to do more tests with the DGD5 but first impressions for me is that it is a step up from the Estar (just wish it had some side plastic covering like the estar) when it comes to reflections but still not as good as the XLs. Not to say the XLs are perfect, indeed in my particular setup I encountered some ghosting (depends on your viewing angle it seems which also affects sharpness a little) but those to me are things that do not affect me 100% of the time like do the reflections with the Estar so for that reason, I find myself using the XL pretty much all the time aside from the occasional change to see how the others look on a particular scene.
Regards


----------



## Movie78

Luis Gabriel Gerena said:


> This is a tough one to answer because so far they are all about compromises at least from the ones I have tried.
> I can tell you that after getting the TrueDepth XLand now the BenQ* DGD5*, it is VERY hard for me to wear the Estars. The reflections are just too much. Is like the lower 3rd or more of the glass the contrast is being affected by reflections. I think the small size of the glass is also coming into play here. Maybe with a bigger glass area they will be perfect. but after trying the others, I just cant deal with them any longer. Maybe someone can come up with some mod to help, not sure. On the plus side they have ZERO ghosting nor I notice any changes to the IQ, color, brightness when tilting my head left and right during my tests.
> 
> I need to do more tests with the DGD5 but first impressions for me is that it is a step up from the Estar (just wish it had some side plastic covering like the estar) when it comes to reflections but still not as good as the XLs. Not to say the XLs are perfect, indeed in my particular setup I encountered some ghosting (depends on your viewing angle it seems which also affects sharpness a little) but those to me are things that do not affect me 100% of the time like do the reflections with the Estar so for that reason, I find myself using the XL pretty much all the time aside from the occasional change to see how the others look on a particular scene.
> Regards


Thanks!

Very insightful...

Now i have to pick inbetween TrueDepth or the BenQ DGD5


----------



## Luis Gabriel Gerena

Movie78 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Very insightful...
> 
> Now i have to pick inbetween TrueDepth or the BenQ DGD5


Just to clarify and make it harder for you, my wife does not get bothered by the reflections but of course I am pickier do a lot of calibration etc.


----------



## Renron

We could not be happier with our 3Active glasses. I really like the option to change the frame sync. Comfortable and never looses the handshake.


----------



## kreeturez

Renron said:


> We could not be happier with our 3Active glasses. I really like the option to change the frame sync. Comfortable and never looses the handshake.



We got a pack of four Dimensional Optics 3ACTIVE DLP-Link 144Hz glasses. Love them. And love that they're rechargeable. And love the smart little cases/cleaning-cloths they ship with. 

The problem is that at present, stock is hard to come by: it looks like their focus might have shifted away from DLP-Link and onto glasses for regular 3D TV's instead.


----------



## Renron

Amazon has them


----------



## kreeturez

Renron said:


> Amazon has them



Could you provide a link? I don't seem to see DLP-Link 3ACTIVE's in-stock on Amazon US... Only TV-compatible models. (I did originally get mine from them). Might buy some more!


----------



## Luis Gabriel Gerena

kreeturez said:


> Could you provide a link? I don't seem to see DLP-Link 3ACTIVE's in-stock on Amazon US... Only TV-compatible models. (I did originally get mine from them). Might buy some more!


I would like a link to as I want to test against the ones I have already.


----------



## Peterpack

guys, is there any need you think to stockpile a few spare bulbs ?

Will they still be easy to get hold of in a few years time ?


----------



## kreeturez

Peterpack said:


> guys, is there any need you think to stockpile a few spare bulbs ?
> 
> Will they still be easy to get hold of in a few years time ?



There's almost never a need to stock-pile lamps: you never know how long your current one will last; and by the time it fails (or starts noticeably dimming), you may be ready for a new projector. At a few thousand hours it makes sense to have just one on-hand for when the time comes to swap. 

But since the recent successor to this model (ie the HT1075) uses the same bulb, I doubt stock will be hard to come by in the foreseeable future given both models' popularity.


----------



## Renron

*3D glasses Dimentional Optics = 3Active*

I bought a 4 pack about a year ago from Amazon, after posting above, I checked to see if I could find them again. Oops. Apparently Dimensional Optics does not even make these anymore. Their website only shows an aux. case for holding the glasses, not the glasses themselves. 
However, They do make glasses for the Mitsubishi DLP Link TVs that work with our projector. Check out the 4 the review, the person mentions they work with the BenQ W1070 by name.
The linked glasses are the battery version and not the rechargeable versions I purchased. I'm sorry, for an unknown reason they do not seem to be available any more. Too bad, I really like mine.
Here is the link to what's available by Dimensional Optics, (the parent company)
http://www.amazon.com/DLP-LINK-3D-G...632652&sr=1-1&keywords=DLP+Link+mitsubishi+3d

I apologize for misleading comments earlier. I should have searched first.

Ron


----------



## Peterpack

May i ask, what is the average bulb life for the W1070 ?


----------



## Ftoast

Peterpack said:


> May i ask, what is the average bulb life for the W1070 ?


Folks using primarily eco and/or smart-eco have been showing 5000-6000hours, but I don't remember seeing any quotes from folks using mostly full-lamp (though I'd certainly expect shorter..maybe 3000-4000, but that's only a guess).

There's always the chance of an early failure, but the new w1075/1085 uses the same lamp so there shouldn't be any worries about availability. 

On the topic of stock-piling, keep in mind that it's somewhat rare for any projector to last much longer than ~15,000hours between heat wearing on the electronics and the expected panels' lifetime, so even someone who keeps the same PJ forever is unlikely to go through more than a couple replacement lamps before the projector itself starts getting angry.


----------



## Peterpack

guys, i will be able to celing mount my pj and any of the distances in the range for my 120inch screen

is it best to mount it with the zoom right in the middle ? or it doesn't matter

I was thinking of mounting it just a tiny bit forward from the mid point so i can easily make the picture a tad smaller if i want to


----------



## AV_Integrated

Peterpack said:


> guys, i will be able to celing mount my pj and any of the distances in the range for my 120inch screen
> 
> is it best to mount it with the zoom right in the middle ? or it doesn't matter
> 
> I was thinking of mounting it just a tiny bit forward from the mid point so i can easily make the picture a tad smaller if i want to


Mid point is typical. Word I have heard over the years is that a bit closer is better with this model for sharpness. This is not typically the case with projectors, but if true, then mounting a bit closer seems like the thing to do.

Really, you aren't going to have much difference no matter where you mount it. Mount it where it works best for your situation.


----------



## CZ Eddie

Could someone help me out with the suggested settings for an nVidia video card when used via HDMI to this projector?
I searched the thread all the way back to 2013 but didn't find anything.

Looking for recommendations on things like color space, HDMI black level, pixel settings, etc. 

Many thanks!

PS: I have a GT 520 card but I don't think that matters as the driver options are fairly universal across the nVidia lineup.


----------



## Peterpack

Another newbie question

What's the recommended longest period of sustained use for this pj in one sitting ?

4 hours ? 8 hours ?

thanks


----------



## flint723

Peterpack said:


> Another newbie question
> 
> What's the recommended longest period of sustained use for this pj in one sitting ?
> 
> 4 hours ? 8 hours ?
> 
> thanks


I don't think using it continuously hurts the projector. The temp of the projector peaks within 15 min and does not change thereafter as long as the room temperature does not rise.


----------



## jb99p

Peterpack said:


> Another newbie question
> 
> What's the recommended longest period of sustained use for this pj in one sitting ?
> 
> 4 hours ? 8 hours ?
> 
> thanks


I don't know what the recommended period is, but I have used mine for 8+ hours during football season without any issues. My normal usage is 2-4 hours.


----------



## Ste-lar7

Is this projector like the W7500 in that one can go into the service menu and force the 3X wheel (6X effective) speed? It looks like the limited number of folks in the W7500 thread have been successful. Anyone here do the same?


----------



## syvmn

I thought I would post my 2.4:1 W1070 setup to this thread in the off chance someone might find it interesting. 

I had the perfect spot in my basement of my new house for a 2.4:1 screen. Unfortunately the common "solution" was to get a CIH lens that would go over the front of the projector to stretch the image when I wanted 2.4:1 and then move out of the way when I wanted 16:9. Those lenses cost a LOT of money and were totally out of the question. 

Unfortunately the W1070 does not have enough zoom to display both native 2.4:1 and 16:9 on the same screen when mounted in a fixed position. I decided to make things overly complicated and constructed a sliding projector mount that allows me to move the projector enough to view both on my screen for ~$0 cost.

I just finished everything up yesterday and have been really enjoying the outcome. Please ignore the "paint" job on the mount. I got a defective can of paint and will be refinishing it at a later time. Also ignore all of the cords everywhere. I set things up for a quick test run, not as a final solution.

Testing my frame.









Finished 2.4:1 screen.









2.4:1 Guardians of the Galaxy test. Note that there is a window letting light into the room just off to the right of the picture. This was taken about an hour ago (4PM).









Position of projector in 2.4:1 mode.









Elf in 16:9.









Projector in 16x9 mode.


----------



## ChaPPy007

great job, love it!


----------



## petesvt

Very cool. Great job syvmn.


----------



## bluer101

You know I was thinking something like this a few months ago too. What a great job on making this happen.


----------



## azzman

So is the W1070 still the pick of the budget 1080P projector market? Best bang for buck?


----------



## rolling01

Anyone using a lumagen with the w1070 and if so how much of an improvement does it make?


cheers


----------



## Peterpack

Guys, i have a question about the BenQ calculator

http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/

The zoom ratio which goes from 1.00 to 1.30

is 1.00 with the zoom lever all the way to the right ? going upto 1.30 which is zoom lever all the way to the left ?

thanks !


----------



## AV_Integrated

Peterpack said:


> Guys, i have a question about the BenQ calculator
> 
> http://www.benq.com/microsite/projector/throwratiocalculator/
> 
> The zoom ratio which goes from 1.00 to 1.30
> 
> is 1.00 with the zoom lever all the way to the right ? going upto 1.30 which is zoom lever all the way to the left ?
> 
> thanks !


This just doesn't really matter at all.

Zoomed in or out, who cares. What matters is getting the projector lens within the range that's required.

Left or right is all depending on where you are standing anyway. Above? Below? In front? Behind?

Just hang it, then adjust the lens until it fills the screen appropriately.


----------



## Peterpack

I have my HTPC set to 1080p 60hz

Should i change it to 50 Hz ?

thanks


----------



## Quicksilv3r

syvmn said:


> I thought I would post my 2.4:1 W1070 setup to this thread in the off chance someone might find it interesting.
> 
> I had the perfect spot in my basement of my new house for a 2.4:1 screen. Unfortunately the common "solution" was to get a CIH lens that would go over the front of the projector to stretch the image when I wanted 2.4:1 and then move out of the way when I wanted 16:9. Those lenses cost a LOT of money and were totally out of the question.
> 
> Unfortunately the W1070 does not have enough zoom to display both native 2.4:1 and 16:9 on the same screen when mounted in a fixed position. I decided to make things overly complicated and constructed a sliding projector mount that allows me to move the projector enough to view both on my screen for ~$0 cost.
> 
> I just finished everything up yesterday and have been really enjoying the outcome. Please ignore the "paint" job on the mount. I got a defective can of paint and will be refinishing it at a later time. Also ignore all of the cords everywhere. I set things up for a quick test run, not as a final solution.
> 
> Testing my frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished 2.4:1 screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.4:1 Guardians of the Galaxy test. Note that there is a window letting light into the room just off to the right of the picture. This was taken about an hour ago (4PM).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Position of projector in 2.4:1 mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elf in 16:9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Projector in 16x9 mode.


Wow, that's awesome. I still have my W1070 sitting in the box waiting for the chance to be installed once we start our basement renos. I know nothing about projectors and the difference between 16:9 and 2.4:1.

Am I to assume that unless you build something like what you have to slide the projector, you have to get a lens shift to be able to get a smaller picture for 16:9? I want to maximize my projector picture for both video games and movies and sports like hockey. So I should setup for 2.4:1? Ahhh so confusing for me to understand all of this lol.


----------



## bluer101

Quicksilv3r said:


> Wow, that's awesome. I still have my W1070 sitting in the box waiting for the chance to be installed once we start our basement renos. I know nothing about projectors and the difference between 16:9 and 2.4:1.
> 
> Am I to assume that unless you build something like what you have to slide the projector, you have to get a lens shift to be able to get a smaller picture for 16:9? I want to maximize my projector picture for both video games and movies and sports like hockey. So I should setup for 2.4:1? Ahhh so confusing for me to understand all of this lol.


He is doing the poor mans CIH (constant image height). For this projector you best screen is 16:9. This way you maximize the screen without the need of moving and refocusing. Once you get it dialed in that's where it stays. 

With 1:78-1:85 movies will cover the screen and 2:35-2:41 will have top and bottom black bars.


----------



## Ftoast

Peterpack said:


> I have my HTPC set to 1080p 60hz
> 
> Should i change it to 50 Hz ?
> 
> thanks


If you're having trouble with rainbows, changing it to 50hz might solve the problem. If it already looks fine, there's little reason to change it.


----------



## syvmn

bluer101 said:


> He is doing the poor mans CIH (constant image height). For this projector you best screen is 16:9. This way you maximize the screen without the need of moving and refocusing. Once you get it dialed in that's where it stays.
> 
> With 1:78-1:85 movies will cover the screen and 2:35-2:41 will have top and bottom black bars.


Agreed. Go with 16:9. The only reason I did what I did was because my space was perfect for 2.4:1 and I enjoy making my hobbies as complicated as possible. Since 95% of the movies I watch are 2.4:1 I went that route. If you are doing gaming/TV/movies then you should absolutely go with 16:9.


----------



## Peterpack

Ftoast said:


> If you're having trouble with rainbows, changing it to 50hz might solve the problem. If it already looks fine, there's little reason to change it.


Thank you  Not having any problems with rainbows so far


----------



## kyle85

So I decided to temporarily mount the projector in my mostly finished basement and try to roughly setup the image size for a 120" screen using the built in test image. Once i got the height and width of the image dialed in to the correct size i noticed the bottom row of squares looked smaller. At first i thought the screen needed to be aimed down but that caused the screen to turn into a pyramid. After looked longer i noticed just the bottom row of squares were .5" smaller then the other rows from the top to the 2nd from the bottom row. 

Is this normal on the test image for this bottom row to be smaller or is something else going on?


----------



## StephenRC

kyle85 said:


> Once i got the height and width of the image dialed in to the correct size i noticed the bottom row of squares looked smaller
> 
> Is this normal on the test image for this bottom row to be smaller or is something else going on?


Normal, the bottom row is shorter.


----------



## kyle85

StephenRC said:


> Normal, the bottom row is shorter.


 Well that's good news, was hoping nothing was wrong.


----------



## Renron

SYVMN,
Great idea and solution for your given problem. Rather clever, out of the box thinking. 
However, your choice in movies IS questionable / disturbing. (jk)
Nice job.
Ron


----------



## grubadub

Ftoast said:


> If you're having trouble with rainbows, changing it to 50hz might solve the problem. If it already looks fine, there's little reason to change it.


how do you change it to 50 hz?


----------



## syvmn

Renron said:


> SYVMN,
> Great idea and solution for your given problem. Rather clever, out of the box thinking.
> However, your choice in movies IS questionable / disturbing. (jk)
> Nice job.
> Ron


Elf was the first 16:9 movie I came across while doing the testing. Also it's an american classic. I'm sure the library of congress will soon be archiving it for future generations to enjoy...


----------



## chmcke01

*Wife's favorite*



syvmn said:


> Elf was the first 16:9 movie I came across while doing the testing. Also it's an american classic. I'm sure the library of congress will soon be archiving it for future generations to enjoy...


Elf is one of my wife's favorite movies, definitely her favorite Christmas movie...trying to get her to watch National Lampoons Christmas Vacation (my go-to Christmas movie) is like pulling teeth!


----------



## StanRex

Hello everyone,

Quick question : is it confirmed that the w1070+ as higher input lag than the 1070 ?

Cause I had first settled on the 1070 due to it being a good compromise for a 60% gaming (fps, rpgs) 40% movies use.

But then i realized the wireless hdmi thing could be quite useful considering my room. I'm ok to pay the premium to get the w1070+ if it allows me not to have a cable running halfway across the room, but if it also increases input lag, not so much ...


----------



## Auric

grubadub said:


> how do you change it to 50 hz?


You can manually change it at the Source (if it's able to) there is no possibility to change it at the pj, the pj always sync with the source (if possible) and uses the highest color wheel speed that is possible with that frame rate.

I can't recommend anything else than using the original frame rate of the movie, everything else will cripple the picture quality because it will cause shutter etc..

so if you are an x-men and if you are massively disturbed by the rainbow effect (normal humans don't see it) go and buy a non-dlp pj.

greetings auric


----------



## grubadub

Auric said:


> You can manually change it at the Source (if it's able to) there is no possibility to change it at the pj, the pj always sync with the source (if possible) and uses the highest color wheel speed that is possible with that frame rate.
> 
> I can't recommend anything else than using the original frame rate of the movie, everything else will cripple the picture quality because it will cause shutter etc..
> 
> so if you are an x-men and if you are massively disturbed by the rainbow effect (normal humans don't see it) go and buy a non-dlp pj.
> 
> greetings auric


thanks for the response. i'm not having a problem i was just curious. the only time i see rainbows are when the credits roll and i've seen them on the a few rare occasions with subtitles. i'm very happy and continually amazed that a projector at this price point can be so good.


----------



## Klas Lindell

Hi, i replaced my old lamp a few days ago. But when turn the projector on it works only a few minutes then shuts down and two LED indicators show up, a red that says Power and a green that says Temp. When i try to turn it on again a red LED that says "lamp" show up for about a minute, then the projector boots up as normal. And it works for 2-3 minutes again then shuts off once more. 

Anyone know what might be wrong? Im sorry if i have a few gramatical or spelling errors, english is not my native language.


----------



## kyle85

Klas Lindell said:


> Hi, i replaced my old lamp a few days ago. But when turn the projector on it works only a few minutes then shuts down and two LED indicators show up, a red that says Power and a green that says Temp. When i try to turn it on again a red LED that says "lamp" show up for about a minute, then the projector boots up as normal. And it works for 2-3 minutes again then shuts off once more.
> 
> Anyone know what might be wrong? Im sorry if i have a few gramatical or spelling errors, english is not my native language.


This is from the manual

Looks liked the fans are not working correctly.


----------



## Abadaman

Guys any1 know what is the power consumption of W1070 on eco mode? Can't find it anywhere...perhaps soneone with the proper equipment could test? I am curious and i believe that many other people are also


----------



## dragonbud0

kyle85 said:


> This is from the manual
> 
> Looks liked the fans are not working correctly.


It happened last week too, Just unplugged the power cord and restarted w/o any issues, so far.


----------



## scoobdude

Abadaman said:


> Guys any1 know what is the power consumption of W1070 on eco mode? Can't find it anywhere...perhaps soneone with the proper equipment could test? I am curious and i believe that many other people are also



About 220 watts if I remember. You can find it in the service manualas well I think.


----------



## Klas Lindell

Just found something out today. I tried to turn the projector on without any HDMI cable on, and it can run without problems. As soon as i connect a video source (Hdmi for instance) it works for about 2 minutes and then shuts down again.. So something is really weird here.


----------



## Abadaman

scoobdude said:


> About 220 watts if I remember. You can find it in the service manualas well I think.


Thank you

Anyone else has observed that this projector runs a little bit louder while ceiling mounted with projector position: ceiling vs front in the menu?


----------



## Peterpack

With the replacement lamps

Is this right

The only place you can a fully original replacement Lamp AND Housing is BenQ itself ?

Otherwise you can get 'original lamp inside' which is an original lamp inside a third party housing if that is correct ?

Are there original lamps with third party housings ok ? 

seem to be around 25 percent cheaper


----------



## Peterpack

kreeturez said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *EugF*
> 
> 
> 
> In the interim, whenever we do serious cleaning of our room, I've 'fabricated' a dust cover by cutting a slit in top of the dust protector that the projector comes packaged in:
> 
> 
> ...since my last set of dust issues occurred on the day of a spring clean.



I did this as well ! i just added some masking tape to cover the holes at the front of the bag and also some tape at the end of my cut slit to stop it ripping any further


----------



## flint723

Peterpack said:


> With the replacement lamps
> 
> Is this right
> 
> The only place you can a fully original replacement Lamp AND Housing is BenQ itself ?
> 
> Otherwise you can get 'original lamp inside' which is an original lamp inside a third party housing if that is correct ?
> 
> Are there original lamps with third party housings ok ?
> 
> seem to be around 25 percent cheaper


I got one of those original lamps in 3rd party housing on ebay. Not happy with it, one side of the screen was much brighter than the other. At the same time I had ordered an original bulb from china and when it arrived I installed it in my original housing, it was perfect. 

I probably could have monkeyed with the ebay one and got the screen brightness even, but did not bother since the new bulb in the old housing was perfect. And much cheaper.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

When my bulb exploded the glass inside the bulb assembly was chipped and the only way I could fix it was to replace the whole thing. So I just ordered a brand new one from amazon, replaced the chipped glass on mine, then returned it with the chipped piece. No way I was paying 250$ for a tiny bit of glass. My replacement bulb from china for 80 bucks has been perfect.

Has anyone who owns FireStorm XL 3D glasses had issues with the left / right polarity not being correct? I watched Sin City a Dame to Kill For recently and I had to switch back to my trusty Sainsonic 3d glasses because on those I could swap the left / right eye to make it look right. Apparently on the XLs you turn it off and on again and it should be reversed, but I just couldn't get it to look right no matter what. 

Wondering if I could / should have just flipped the polarity in PowerDVD instead somehow. Any insights?


----------



## Movie78

Is anyone experiencing blurriness on fast pace action movies with their projector?


----------



## AV_Integrated

Movie78 said:


> Is anyone experiencing blurriness on fast pace action movies with their projector?


Of course, motion is supposed to be blurry. It's always blurry, otherwise it looks like a poorly drawn cartoon.

Are you watching action movies from Blu-ray Disc, from cable TV, or from some other source like a digital download or Netflix stream?

If you are watching a download, you may want to see if you have the same issue when watching the same movie on a higher quality source like Blu-ray Disc.

The quality of Netflix is in the range of 1/10th of what Blu-ray Disc delivers, so you should expect an appreciable drop in quality.


----------



## jch1

I'm not sure if this has been answered previously, but I'm looking for a ceiling mount that allows for horizontally sliding the PJ. Does anybody know of one that would work?


----------



## scoobdude

I got the mono price one and it allows some adjustments. Not very precise when adjusting though.


----------



## Movie78

AV_Integrated said:


> Of course, motion is supposed to be blurry. It's always blurry, otherwise it looks like a poorly drawn cartoon.
> 
> Are you watching action movies from Blu-ray Disc, from cable TV, or from some other source like a digital download or Netflix stream?
> 
> If you are watching a download, you may want to see if you have the same issue when watching the same movie on a higher quality source like Blu-ray Disc.
> 
> The quality of Netflix is in the range of 1/10th of what Blu-ray Disc delivers, so you should expect an appreciable drop in quality.


Are you saying it is normal to see blurriness,if you not using a good quality Bluray Player?


----------



## dunadan84

Hi guys,

At first, I would like to say hello as this is my first post here. 

The point is that I am having some troubles with my BenQ w1070 since I updated it from 1.02 to 1.08. Since then the HDMI ports are not working fine at all:

- HDMI 2 does not work, directly. I have tried to connect the PC, PS4 or WD TV live with no results. It says no signal, and that is all.
- HDMI 1 works on his own way. Depending on what I connect there it works or not. For instance, with my laptop there is no problem but when connecting the PS4 or the WD TV live there is no way to make it work. It says "detecting input", "input detected", "detecting input", ... and enters in an endless loop 

Is there any way to downgrade the firmware from 1.08 to 1.07? Or maybe, is it better to reinstall 1.08? Any suggestion?

I'm not sure if I have broken it or if there is any solution :S

Thanks in advance for your help.

PS: Just mention that with the previous firmware it was working fine and detected the PS4 with no problem.
PS2: I have read some people in this thread with similar problems (but with xbox instead of PS4) but I did not find any solution


----------



## AV_Integrated

Movie78 said:


> Are you saying it is normal to see blurriness,if you not using a good quality Bluray Player?


I'm saying that there are half a dozen different ways blurriness can be introduced into any image, projected or otherwise.

It could also be inherent in the material you are viewing. Wave your hand in front of your face - it's blurry. It's the way our eyes see things. If you track your hand back and forth, so your hand isn't blurry anymore, then the background is blurry.

Motion causes blurriness, and film captures that. Movies are shot at 1/24th of a second per frame typically. So, if you look at the original film, you would see blur.

If you use a good SLR camera, and set it to 1/24th of a second, you will capture a fair bit of blur.

If you increase the shutter speed, to (let's say) 1/1000th of a second, then the image would be crystal clear, but the motion would look painfully wrong. Like it was under a strobe light. This is what people call the soap opera effect that creative frame interpolation introduces to video.

But, that doesn't mean that everything should be blurry, and it depends on what you are looking at and what we are talking about.

The menus in the W1070 should be very sharp, from there, you want to feed it high quality content, not garbage, or even weak content. A 100" screen is going to work very hard to bring out every flaw in what you feed it, in much the same way a good sports car will reveal every flaw with the road you are driving on.


----------



## dunadan84

dunadan84 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> At first, I would like to say hello as this is my first post here.
> 
> The point is that I am having some troubles with my BenQ w1070 since I updated it from 1.02 to 1.08. Since then the HDMI ports are not working fine at all:
> 
> - HDMI 2 does not work, directly. I have tried to connect the PC, PS4 or WD TV live with no results. It says no signal, and that is all.
> - HDMI 1 works on his own way. Depending on what I connect there it works or not. For instance, with my laptop there is no problem but when connecting the PS4 or the WD TV live there is no way to make it work. It says "detecting input", "input detected", "detecting input", ... and enters in an endless loop
> 
> Is there any way to downgrade the firmware from 1.08 to 1.07? Or maybe, is it better to reinstall 1.08? Any suggestion?
> 
> I'm not sure if I have broken it or if there is any solution :S
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> PS: Just mention that with the previous firmware it was working fine and detected the PS4 with no problem.
> PS2: I have read some people in this thread with similar problems (but with xbox instead of PS4) but I did not find any solution


Sorry for quoting myself but I could not find the edit button 
I just wanted to say that I reinstalled 1.08 successfully but the problem is still there. So, I guess the only way I have to fix it is to downgrade the firmware but I am not sure if it is possible. Any of you guys have done it successfully?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## zapper

syvmn said:


> I thought I would post my 2.4:1 W1070 setup to this thread in the off chance someone might find it interesting.
> 
> I had the perfect spot in my basement of my new house for a 2.4:1 screen. Unfortunately the common "solution" was to get a CIH lens that would go over the front of the projector to stretch the image when I wanted 2.4:1 and then move out of the way when I wanted 16:9. Those lenses cost a LOT of money and were totally out of the question.
> 
> Unfortunately the W1070 does not have enough zoom to display both native 2.4:1 and 16:9 on the same screen when mounted in a fixed position. I decided to make things overly complicated and constructed a sliding projector mount that allows me to move the projector enough to view both on my screen for ~$0 cost.
> 
> I just finished everything up yesterday and have been really enjoying the outcome. Please ignore the "paint" job on the mount. I got a defective can of paint and will be refinishing it at a later time. Also ignore all of the cords everywhere. I set things up for a quick test run, not as a final solution.
> 
> Testing my frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished 2.4:1 screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.4:1 Guardians of the Galaxy test. Note that there is a window letting light into the room just off to the right of the picture. This was taken about an hour ago (4PM).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Position of projector in 2.4:1 mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elf in 16:9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Projector in 16x9 mode.


Excellent set up...


----------



## Abadaman

Guys, i have noticed a weird issue with my benq w1070, not a problem at all, but i wonder if this is normal. I have my PJ ceiling mounted, with pj position ceiling in the menu, when i switch it to front in the settings(the image shifts upside down, as it is ceiling mounted), the projector runs quieter, is this normal? Any1 can test this? Just change projector position in the menu and let it run for two minutes, is it a bit louder in ceiling and quieter in front mode? Thank you!


----------



## Auric

dunadan84 said:


> Sorry for quoting myself but I could not find the edit button
> I just wanted to say that I reinstalled 1.08 successfully but the problem is still there. So, I guess the only way I have to fix it is to downgrade the firmware but I am not sure if it is possible. Any of you guys have done it successfully?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


What if it's only a connection Problem between the HDMI Plug and the socket?

There was a Design mistake from Benq at the Case of the PJ, the HDMI sockets are not flush with the case, they are a little bit inside the Case so some HDMI Cable Plugs won't get in far enough.

Try a cheap HDMI Cable, cut the plug with a knife that it can fit deeper into the Case deeper into the socket. 

greetings Auric


----------



## dunadan84

Auric said:


> What if it's only a connection Problem between the HDMI Plug and the socket?
> 
> There was a Design mistake from Benq at the Case of the PJ, the HDMI sockets are not flush with the case, they are a little bit inside the Case so some HDMI Cable Plugs won't get in far enough.
> 
> Try a cheap HDMI Cable, cut the plug with a knife that it can fit deeper into the Case deeper into the socket.
> 
> greetings Auric


Thanks a lot for your help! I had no idea of that issue. I will try what you suggested but I am afraid it will be related to the firmware instead of the HW as it worked fine with the previous one (1.02) using the same connectors


----------



## tmas333

mines at 2500 hours and still looking good. bought last june, hoping I can get about 2 years out of each lamp.


----------



## pitpat

two questions before moving in at the end of the month:

If I wanted to try out two different image sizes before deciding on a screen, should I just get two different lengths of threaded pipe to connect the ceiling mount? Maybe just start with the correct length for the larger image and I might not need to buy the other size at all.

The walls are currently a light beige, but I picked out a charcoal for the screen wall ( http://www.sherwin-williams.com/hom...ly/SW7674-peppercorn/#/7674/?s=products&p=PS0 ). Can the 1070 project a decent image on dark grey or am I better off waiting to paint that wall?


----------



## Rew452

pitpat said:


> two questions before moving in at the end of the month:
> 
> If I wanted to try out two different image sizes before deciding on a screen, should I just get two different lengths of threaded pipe to connect the ceiling mount? Maybe just start with the correct length for the larger image and I might not need to buy the other size at all.
> 
> The walls are currently a light beige, but I picked out a charcoal for the screen wall ( http://www.sherwin-williams.com/hom...ly/SW7674-peppercorn/#/7674/?s=products&p=PS0 ). Can the 1070 project a decent image on dark grey or am I better off waiting to paint that wall?


Just a quick answer to your questions.

1. Use PVC Pipe with threaded end caps it is much easier to cut/change length and just as strong.

2. You can project on any color wall but it will influence color, grey is somewhat neutral but keep in mind the darker it is the duller the picture. 
If this is temp while choosing your screen size should be fine.

Cheers


----------



## Peterpack

Guys, i did a detailed side by side comparison with my 65 inch Panny plasma (had both displays running same content at the same time)

I tested SD, HDTV, Bluray etc. For me it is only in the dark scenes where the 1070 falls short, really can't see what is going on anywhere near as clearly on the plasma. to combat this, i've customised my User 2 settings purely for dark scenes (increased brightness and contrast a bit and gamma at 2.2)

Definitely helps and can change the setting with one button just for dark scenes in movies

Not ideal i know but oh well, nothing's perfect

With regular content, the 1070 rocks !


----------



## bigcat

are there known good calibration settings for the 1.08 firmware?


----------



## Surfdrifter

rolling01 said:


> Anyone using a lumagen with the w1070 and if so how much of an improvement does it make?
> cheers


Well, for starters, it's kind of strange of having a video processor that costs much more than the actual projector itself.
Usually the target group that will buy a w1070 won't even know what Lumagen is and people who do know, will not buy w1070.

BUT, I'm not one of them! I'm currently updating my HT in my living room and I'm perfectly happy with my 2 year old Benq w1070, but I'm about to buy a Lumagen mini 3d.

There are various reasons, that I go with buying a Lumagen first instead of a better PJ, but either way, as soon as I have the Lumagen in my hands and get a professional to calibrate my PJ again, I'll let you know about the difference in PQ.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

syvmn said:


> I thought I would post my 2.4:1 W1070 setup to this thread in the off chance someone might find it interesting.


Great work man! I remember posting in your thread a while back asking for placement advice, it seems this forum managed to help a brotha out! Congratz.

You can upgrade your setup too to use an anamorphic lens of the VC type eventually. I got a Runco Whitney that works great with the w1070, for under a grand but if you're lucky you can find a good deal.


----------



## Peterpack

I have another interesting question

the advanced hdmi setting

If my source is a movie played with Powerdvd on my HTPC, should it be a video signal or a PC signal ?


----------



## Ftoast

Peterpack said:


> I have another interesting question
> the advanced hdmi setting
> If my source is a movie played with Powerdvd on my HTPC, should it be a video signal or a PC signal ?


It depends if the PC output is set for full0-255 or limited16-235..one fairly easy way to see which setting to use is by setting the projector's brightness to 51 or 52, pausing on a darker scene of a video, then switching between "video" and "PC". One will either crush dark shadows into black or bring blacks up to noticeably grey while the other will look nearly perfect by compare. The one that looks good is the one you want.

Or you can check your HTPC's graphic settings for that output..see if it's set for full or limited (full should match with PC while limited should match with video).

Usually a PC will default to full, but some will default to limited when HDMI output is used with certain sources..some may even change depending on the videoplayer. This is why simply pausing a video, setting brightness to 51-52 and switching the advancedHDMI setting back and forth is sometimes the best way despite being a little goofy.


----------



## rolling01

Surfdrifter said:


> There are various reasons, that I go with buying a Lumagen first instead of a better PJ, but either way, as soon as I have the Lumagen in my hands and get a professional to calibrate my PJ again, I'll let you know about the difference in PQ.




Ok cheers look forward to your thoughts.


----------



## Peterpack

Ftoast said:


> It depends if the PC output is set for full0-255 or limited16-235..one fairly easy way to see which setting to use is by setting the projector's brightness to 51 or 52, pausing on a darker scene of a video, then switching between "video" and "PC". One will either crush dark shadows into black or bring blacks up to noticeably grey while the other will look nearly perfect by compare. The one that looks good is the one you want.
> 
> Or you can check your HTPC's graphic settings for that output..see if it's set for full or limited (full should match with PC while limited should match with video).
> 
> Usually a PC will default to full, but some will default to limited when HDMI output is used with certain sources..some may even change depending on the videoplayer. This is why simply pausing a video, setting brightness to 51-52 and switching the advancedHDMI setting back and forth is sometimes the best way despite being a little goofy.


thanks for the reply 

I have a Nvidia card

I can choose either RGB with full or limited OR ycbcr444

is ycbcr444 better than RGB full ?

i have tried both and can't tell too much difference. They are both better than RGB limited


----------



## Ftoast

Peterpack said:


> thanks for the reply
> 
> I have a Nvidia card
> 
> I can choose either RGB with full or limited OR ycbcr444
> 
> is ycbcr444 better than RGB full ?
> 
> i have tried both and can't tell too much difference. They are both better than RGB limited


I'd think it would be, but don't know..good question.
I personally only have full/limited to choose from and most of the content I watch is 720p and compressed into pancakes.


----------



## stevan5150

Ok i have a w1070, and a peerless adjustable celing mount it can drop it as low as 21".
My ceiling is 10ft, my screen is a 16:9 100" electric screen , and the entire length of the room is 14'. I have been doing some estimating and calculations and it seems I am going to have to have the bottom of the screen like 49" off the floor which is nuts!

I would love to drop the screen and my 70" sharp thats mounted on the wall behind it. With the projector at about 8.5' back and dropped exactly 21" lower than the 10' ceiling, is that possible to lower it and the projector handle that? Any suggestions would be very much appreciated 

drawings (some walls are invisible )
Red box is of course projector...


----------



## dreamer

stevan5150 said:


> Ok i have a w1070, and a peerless adjustable celing mount it can drop it as low as 21".
> My ceiling is 10ft, my screen is a 16:9 100" electric screen , and the entire length of the room is 14'. I have been doing some estimating and calculations and it seems I am going to have to have the bottom of the screen like 49" off the floor which is nuts!
> 
> I would love to drop the screen and my 70" sharp thats mounted on the wall behind it. With the projector at about 8.5' back and dropped exactly 21" lower than the 10' ceiling, is that possible to lower it and the projector handle that? Any suggestions would be very much appreciated
> 
> drawings (some walls are invisible )
> Red box is of course projector...


I would suggest buying a longer drop pipe for the Peerless mount and attaching a box to the wall and the screen to the box rather than the ceiling. The W1070 lens needs to be no more than 6" above the top of the image on screen. Given that a 100" screen is only 49" tall, it should have the bottom no more than 20" off the floor, the top of the image at 69" and the projector lens no more than 75". 

Since you have a second row (which for a 100" screen is ridiculous IMO), you may need to have the screen higher just so the back row can see the bottom over the heads of those in front and don't have the projector hanging quite so low in their peripheral vision.


----------



## Peterpack

Anyone else find that the picture is better after the projector has been running for a while ? (say an hour)


----------



## bluer101

Peterpack said:


> Anyone else find that the picture is better after the projector has been running for a while ? (say an hour)


Yes, but I would not say an hour. I think it has more to do with lamp warmup and then your eyes adjusting. When we go to watch a movie I normally have the pj on about 1/2 hour or so before.


----------



## Adult Beverage

As my old Optoma aged I got in the habit of starting 30 minutes before watching because it would start so dim. Now start the BenQ a few minutes early. By the time a movie is picked (off the shelf or streaming) and everyone gets seated and settled, looks consistent the rest of the night.


----------



## dreamer

Peterpack said:


> Anyone else find that the picture is better after the projector has been running for a while ? (say an hour)


It takes mine 5 minutes to 10 minutes for the colors to be right, but not more than that. Before then the colors are decidedly greenish and dim. It is definitely lamp warmup being controlled by the electronics to be as gentle with the lamp as possible and extend lamp life.


----------



## Peterpack

yeah it may not be an hour, that's just when i noticed the difference


----------



## Peterpack

Anyway after having this great projector for almost 2 weeks now, overall i couldn't be happier. I'm lucky in that i haven't been 'projector spoilt'. My last experience probably 10 years ago before HD projectors and probably with a 300 lumens projector i borrowed from work 

for HD sport it's great, lovely vibrant colors, motion is good

TV and movies are overall excellent

It really does feel like a large HDTV

I feel this projector only falls short with detail in dark scenes and i have tried all the tips and tricks to improve this (checked my color space on my HTPC, changed hdmi to PC, played around with brightness, constrast and gamma etc)

e,g, last part of Edge of Tommorrow

Having said that, i rewatched the same scenes on my Plasma and they were pretty dark on that too

You really can't expect everything on an entry level projector, this baby really delivers

I can see myself upgrading when the bulb is due to be changed, only because i now have the 'projector bug'


----------



## sojourner353

Can anyone with access to the benq ftp sites drop me a login plz by pm? Cheers.

Sent from my HTC One M8x using Tapatalk.


----------



## wings516

I just got my W1070 in the mail. I watched blu rays, netflix and a few other things at 130" and the best thing?... NO FLASHLIGHTING... Blacks aren't incredible, but better than my LED tv!

So stoked about this projector right now... I'll take photos tomorrow during the day and again at night. Super pumped on projectors now...

I do feel like I am missing clearmotion though xD


----------



## bgstewar

Have a problem. Just tried turning it on and the lamp light is solid red and the PJ won't turn on. It's only 3 months old. Thoughts?

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamer

bgstewar said:


> Have a problem. Just tried turning it on and the lamp light is solid red and the PJ won't turn on. It's only 3 months old. Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Call Benq for a warranty return.


----------



## Peterpack

There isn't a lamp power button on the remote is there ?

I can't believe there isn't one !


----------



## kreeturez

Peterpack said:


> There isn't a lamp power button on the remote is there ?
> 
> I can't believe there isn't one !



Irritatingly, the old, barely-functional non-backlit remote had a dedicated button for this - but the new, fancy back-lit one (that ships with all current models) doesn't. 

You can still use the dedicated 'User 1' and 'User 2' profile buttons on the new remote to achieve this by having them both set the same, just with different lamp power modes: so there's still a way to achieve this, I guess.

I have one for Day, and the other for Night, with lamp power (SmartEco and Eco respectively) being the only difference between them.


----------



## BIGBEAR2004

If BenQ could release a low cost anamorphic lens attachment, then they would make me a very happy man for a very long time.


----------



## dreamer

BIGBEAR2004 said:


> If BenQ could release a low cost anamorphic lens attachment, then they would make me a very happy man for a very long time.


It wouldn't need to be Benq, just anybody. Of course, an A-lens really needs a sled, and mounting a sled becomes projector or at least "mount" dependent. So ideally, someone would make an inexpensive A-lens with a manual sled and universal mount all included for $200 or so.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

syvmn said:


> Projector in 16x9 mode.



Hi there @syvmn, I just looked at this again to suggest to another user to try it, but I wanted to comment about this picture. If I were you, I'd take the stress off those ports from gravity because the HDMI plugs are not that strong and the connection can deteriorate. I would instead use a short HDMI wire and power plug, attached to another hdmi female-female socket / vent attached to the base on the ceiling, and plug your other wires to that. Then run the length of those wires to the back wall instead of letting them hang down. You've probably done something like this already, but please, don't let that HDMI cable hang directly like that! It will not last.

Also another note. Masking. In 2.37:1 mode, you could add some black pieces of wood with black felt material to mask the light bleeding out. Or course your main issue then are the white ceilings and walls reflecting your projected image all over the place, which then goes back into the image which then smears the colors and lowers the contrast (which let's face it, isn't super great on these projectors already). I suggest painting the ceiling black / brown / dark blue, at least (if not both ceiling and walls). Or you can do something cool like put black drapes on the walls leading up to the screen, that's what I have in my theater room and everyone agrees it's super classy and looks nice too. (Plus you can retract them during the day or when you don't want them there). I haven't painted my ceiling black yet but I will eventually.

You can also get some black felt material and thumbtack it into the ceiling/walls in the immediate vicinity around the screen to improve contrast, if you don't like the idea of painting.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

dreamer said:


> It wouldn't need to be Benq, just anybody. Of course, an A-lens really needs a sled, and mounting a sled becomes projector or at least "mount" dependent. So ideally, someone would make an inexpensive A-lens with a manual sled and universal mount all included for $200 or so.


Not gonna happen. Ask CAVX or the other lens guys how costly it is to make decent lenses. Prisms are cheap, but their quality leaves a lot to be desired. Plus they are bulky. 

What I think is much more likely is that the market will eventually shift entirely over to laser projectors that have no optical elements and thus are focus-free, and can alter their beam / zoom to any arbitrary aspect ratio, like an old CRT you could adjust the height and width of the electron beams independently. That way you don't need lenses at all (anamorphic or not). You could even alter the aspect ratio in software. Let's say you detect an incoming signal of 2560x1080 or 1920x810 (say, letterbox Blurays) instead of 1920x1080, the projector could automatically either cut off the letterbox scanlines, or scale up to 1920x1080 vertically then scale back down to 2.37:1, or if given 2560x1080 it could scale it down internally to 1920x1080 but then stretch it back out by expanding the laser beam dispersion. (or scale it down vertically, which gives the same result, except a change in zoom).

My prediction is that pico projectors, once they can get their lumens up, will destroy the traditional projector market, at least in the consumer space. Low persistence, low blur, perfect blacks, great colors, no focus, perfectly quiet, portable, low cost, wireless, eco-friendly...you could even adjust the geometry to align the laser beams to perfectly fit your screen from a wide variety of angles, doing effectively perfect keystone correction in software. At that point you could even put markers or lights on your wall, and have the projector realign its beams in realtime so you could hold the pico projector in your hands as you walk across the room, and it could automatically adjust itself on the fly to keep projecting into the target screen area. Now that would be a neat trick, wouldn't it. Just need a camera in the projector to see the markers on the wall or even do some image recognition on the rectangle of your screen and then re-spec its internal corner points in 3D space accordingly. The maths behind that are fairly straightforward high school stuff.


----------



## wings516

So how common are dust clouds on these projectors? Finally got mine setup and only in COMPLETELY dark scenes do I notice 6 very very light (gray or white colored) dust motes in the picture. Almost completely invisible, but noticeable. 

I've seen some absolutely horrendous dust clouds, but I am just curious if I should return this projector for another, or are there generally always dust motes in every projector?


----------



## wings516

Double post...


----------



## wasure

Could anyone give me hints as to what size ND filter I can use on the W1070 and how to attach it?

Thanks!


----------



## Greg121986

I could use some help here. I just sold my Oppo BDP-105 (non Darbee). This can easily buy me a BenQ W1070. I will be making my own screen out of the fabric linked previously that you can find on Amazon. The PJ will be in a dark basement with easy light control. I will be playing videos from my server using some sort of OpenELEC / KODI media player which I have yet to purchase. I was going to buy the W1070 regardless of whether the BDP-105 sold. Now that it has sold, my budget for PJ related hardware has more than doubled. So now I think I have some new options and I need help figuring out which one will deliver the best performance. All options below include the general screen made with fabric. 


BenQ W1070 _no other accessories_
BenQ W1070 + Used Darbee Darblet
BenQ W1070 + Used BDP-103D
Sony VPL-HW40ES _no other accessories_
Sony VPL-HW40ES + Used Darbee Darblet

So basically, I can now put this extra budget towards a better projector. Or, I can add better accessories to the BenQ W1070 in hopes that they will provide an improvement to the picture. Does the Darbee Darblet really help that much to the image quality? I've never experienced one personally. Is the Darbee a _must have_ for a lower end projector like the BenQ, but not as important for something on the higher end like a Sony or JVC?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Greg121986 said:


> I could use some help here. I just sold my Oppo BDP-105 (non Darbee). This can easily buy me a BenQ W1070. I will be making my own screen out of the fabric linked previously that you can find on Amazon. The PJ will be in a dark basement with easy light control. I will be playing videos from my server using some sort of OpenELEC / KODI media player which I have yet to purchase. I was going to buy the W1070 regardless of whether the BDP-105 sold. Now that it has sold, my budget for PJ related hardware has more than doubled. So now I think I have some new options and I need help figuring out which one will deliver the best performance. All options below include the general screen made with fabric.
> 
> 
> BenQ W1070 _no other accessories_
> BenQ W1070 + Used Darbee Darblet
> BenQ W1070 + Used BDP-103D
> Sony VPL-HW40ES _no other accessories_
> Sony VPL-HW40ES + Used Darbee Darblet
> 
> So basically, I can now put this extra budget towards a better projector. Or, I can add better accessories to the BenQ W1070 in hopes that they will provide an improvement to the picture. Does the Darbee Darblet really help that much to the image quality? I've never experienced one personally. Is the Darbee a _must have_ for a lower end projector like the BenQ, but not as important for something on the higher end like a Sony or JVC?


I've heard good things about the Darbee, but I doubt it is a very future proof investment. I'd get a w1070 and keep the money for a UHD Bluray player and tons of UHD Blurays. Or maybe get an Atmos or DTS : X AVR later on in the year. Bluray players are dirt cheap and the oppos are nice if you want to bypass owning an AVR and use separates or powered speakers (I use JBL LSR monitors and they're the clearest sound I've had, for a fraction of the price of my old separates setup).

If you're desperate for something to spend money on now that won't be obsolete in six months then get an anamorphic lens. It will likely be very useful even if you keep the projector for a couple years until a 4K version comes out. The Sony 40es apparently has really nice blacks and low lag too, plus is much quieter, and probably has a better re-sale value than the w1070 to recoup some costs when you can afford a 4K model. Tough choice really. The w1070 is a champ though, and the extra noise can be easily circumvented by putting it in an HTPC case and using some Dynamat to mask it. That's what I've done and it looks slick. Probably lighter even with the hushbox than the 40ES. Although the black levels still leave a lot to be desired.

So yeah, if you can afford it, get the 40ES and skip the oppo or Darbee, keep that money for UHD Blurays or an AVR or anamorphic lens or if you need better speakers or a second sub. Or a second couch. Buying a projector has taught me that one couch is not enough, people always want to come over for gaming and movie nights. It's a blast for your social life.


----------



## Greg121986

I'll add that audio gear is not needed for me. I've got Focal Electra 1028Be in stereo and a DAC and integrated amp that I'm very happy with. For a sub I've got a single REL Stentor II which is MORE than enough. I downsized from multi-channel to 2 channel and plan to stick with it for awhile. Focus right now is on the PJ and video equipment.


----------



## bluer101

I love my w1070 and oppo 103d. I also only use the Oppo for blurays and love what the darbee does.


----------



## Greg121986

I often watch compressed x264 videos, and occasionally a full bit rate blu ray. Does the darbee help when a video has been compressed?


----------



## pycologens4me

Hi all,

first time posting and first time buying/using a projector. I have a few questions for everyone...

I bought my w1070 3 weeks ago and love the picture quality but it has stopped receiving signal input. I use this projector mainly for business and connect my projector to my macbook via a mini display port (thunderbolt)/hdmi converter. 

I get 'no signal' message and some save 70% save more energy message which I guess refers to the smart eco. 

I am actually thinking about returning this projector to Fry's or exchanging it but want to know your opinions. 

Since I'm on the topic and not really using projectors for movies/3Ds.
Could a Optoma HD141x be a sufficient replacement ? Should I buy one off amazon.com warehouse or is it too risky?


----------



## pycologens4me

Hi all,

first time posting and first time buying/using a projector. I have a few questions for everyone...

I bought my w1070 3 weeks ago and love the picture quality but it has stopped receiving signal input. I use this projector mainly for business and connect my projector to my macbook via a mini display port (thunderbolt)/hdmi converter. 

I get 'no signal' message and some save 70% save more energy message which I guess refers to the smart eco. 

I am actually thinking about returning this projector to Fry's or exchanging it but want to know your opinions. 

Since I'm on the topic and not really using projectors for movies/3Ds.
Could a Optoma HD141x be a sufficient replacement ? Should I buy one off amazon.com warehouse or is it too risky?


----------



## kreeturez

pycologens4me said:


> Hi all,
> 
> first time posting and first time buying/using a projector. I have a few questions for everyone...
> 
> I bought my w1070 3 weeks ago and love the picture quality but it has stopped receiving signal input. I use this projector mainly for business and connect my projector to my macbook via a mini display port (thunderbolt)/hdmi converter.
> 
> I get 'no signal' message and some save 70% save more energy message which I guess refers to the smart eco.
> 
> I am actually thinking about returning this projector to Fry's or exchanging it but want to know your opinions.



Have you tried another HDMI source to the projector (bluray player or set-top box, etc) to rule out issues with your laptop output and DP-to-HDMI adapter? Have you tried swapping HDMI ports?

If this same issue is happening with other source devices, then I'd take it back: you'll normally get a brand new replacement if you do so within the first 30 days or so.


----------



## pycologens4me

kreeturez said:


> Have you tried another HDMI source to the projector (bluray player or set-top box, etc) to rule out issues with your laptop output and DP-to-HDMI adapter? Have you tried swapping HDMI ports?
> 
> If this same issue is happening with other source devices, then I'd take it back: you'll normally get a brand new replacement if you do so within the first 30 days or so.


hi, thanks for replying. No i have not tried to use another source but tried the other hdmi port. I was wondering why when I connect this projector to my MB via thunderbolt, it flashes but won't find a signal on my projector.

Is there an issue in the past with HDMI connection? do i need to buy a VGA adapter and cord?

I'll probably buy another projector or HD141x after sending this to Fry's for them to check it out. dont have a bluray or time to set it up, . really busy as of late.


----------



## dreamer

pycologens4me said:


> hi, thanks for replying. No i have not tried to use another source but tried the other hdmi port. I was wondering why when I connect this projector to my MB via thunderbolt, it flashes but won't find a signal on my projector.
> 
> Is there an issue in the past with HDMI connection? do i need to buy a VGA adapter and cord?
> 
> I'll probably buy another projector or HD141x after sending this to Fry's for them to check it out. dont have a bluray or time to set it up, . really busy as of late.


How long have you left it in the "detecting" mode ? Does it ever synch up and find the signal ? I have a quirk with mine in that if I do not have my HK Receiver turned on at least five minutes before the W1070, it will take ten minutes of "detect" and "save 70% power" message cycling before the W1070 will lock on. If the receiver is on first for at least five minutes, the Benq syncs up immediately.


----------



## pycologens4me

dreamer said:


> How long have you left it in the "detecting" mode ? Does it ever synch up and find the signal ? I have a quirk with mine in that if I do not have my HK Receiver turned on at least five minutes before the W1070, it will take ten minutes of "detect" and "save 70% power" message cycling before the W1070 will lock on. If the receiver is on first for at least five minutes, the Benq syncs up immediately.


Not sure but 5-10 minutes AT LEAST the last few times. I'll try again later tonight for an extended time. 

I wasted so much time at Fry's today trying to figure out what is going on. I don't want to spend much more time on this projector. all I do on this thing is stream sport events, NBA games, boxing events, youtube, powerpoint and web for my business with my macbook AIR. The computer tech at Fry's said my MBA did not have the proper graphics support and too resolution to support a 1080p projector. He said I was fortunate that my MBA did not get damaged or something of that sort. I told him I've been using this projector with my MBA for 3 weeks prior but it finally gave in. I get a black screen flicker every other second on my MBA whether I connect to a monitor, projector with the HDMI converter.

He gave me 2 options of buying a laptop that has fullHD 1080p or buy an adapter like this. Diamond HD USB VGA/DVI/HDMI External Video Adapter BVU165 ~$50 in amazon and fry's

I ended up buying the adapter and keeping the w1070 as soon as I figured it was not an issue with the HDMI cables, projector. Now I have to install a driver for my adapter and use this thing.

After Projector, service and computer departments. At the service department we checked to see if there was an issue with the HDMI cable, mini display/HDMI converter. No HDMI signal outwards was being sent from my MBA and we tried multiple adapters connected to an external monitor and the projector. Whenever I connected my mini display, my MBA flickers.

anyways, I'm done for the night. thanks all


----------



## anirbana

Can anyone here confirm if the W1070 can be calibrated with X-Rite i1 Display pro and how?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Greg121986 said:


> I often watch compressed x264 videos, and occasionally a full bit rate blu ray. Does the darbee help when a video has been compressed?


I'd pay a grand for a UHD Bluray capable Oppo with full pre-outs and Atmos / DTS : X support. It would be like a pre-pro and player all in one.


----------



## bori

Do this work on out projectors?

PlayStation 3 3D Glasses http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00562O8U0/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_awdm_bfypvb0PKNGQ0 via @amazon


----------



## rolling01

anirbana said:


> Can anyone here confirm if the W1070 can be calibrated with X-Rite i1 Display pro and how?




I use an X-rite i1 and chromapure std software to calibrate my w1070 gives great results. You could also use the free HCFR software with the meter. Either way you will have to do lots of reading so you know what your doing. Start here.


http://www.curtpalme.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=35322


----------



## Auric

bori said:


> Do this work on out projectors?
> 
> PlayStation 3 3D Glasses http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00562O8U0/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_awdm_bfypvb0PKNGQ0 via @amazon


No they won't work

for the W1070(+) you need glasses with DLP-Link connection (red flash) that can sync 144 Hz.


----------



## scotty3x3

pycologens4me said:


> Not sure but 5-10 minutes AT LEAST the last few times. I'll try again later tonight for an extended time.
> 
> I wasted so much time at Fry's today trying to figure out what is going on. I don't want to spend much more time on this projector. all I do on this thing is stream sport events, NBA games, boxing events, youtube, powerpoint and web for my business with my macbook AIR. The computer tech at Fry's said my MBA did not have the proper graphics support and too resolution to support a 1080p projector. He said I was fortunate that my MBA did not get damaged or something of that sort. I told him I've been using this projector with my MBA for 3 weeks prior but it finally gave in. I get a black screen flicker every other second on my MBA whether I connect to a monitor, projector with the HDMI converter.
> 
> He gave me 2 options of buying a laptop that has fullHD 1080p or buy an adapter like this. Diamond HD USB VGA/DVI/HDMI External Video Adapter BVU165 ~$50 in amazon and fry's
> 
> I ended up buying the adapter and keeping the w1070 as soon as I figured it was not an issue with the HDMI cables, projector. Now I have to install a driver for my adapter and use this thing.
> 
> After Projector, service and computer departments. At the service department we checked to see if there was an issue with the HDMI cable, mini display/HDMI converter. No HDMI signal outwards was being sent from my MBA and we tried multiple adapters connected to an external monitor and the projector. Whenever I connected my mini display, my MBA flickers.
> 
> anyways, I'm done for the night. thanks all


Call this a stupid question... but the MacBook has been powered down and restarted right? These computers/adapters are notorious for this problem. Not sure if it's the computer or the adapter that causes the problem, but it happens all the time. A complete power down and reboot always fixes this issue for me.


----------



## petesvt

Question for you guys. I have already calibrated my projector, but I just purchased a Darbee and a ND2 filter. Should I calibrate when I am running those 2 along with the projector on one of the other presets?


----------



## Daniel Chaves

petesvt said:


> Question for you guys. I have already calibrated my projector, but I just purchased a Darbee and a ND2 filter. Should I calibrate when I am running those 2 along with the projector on one of the other presets?


yes


----------



## petesvt

Daniel Chaves said:


> yes


Thanks!


----------



## umairsemail

Just wondering if darbee is worth it for the 1070. Is the difference a lot? thanks!


----------



## bluer101

umairsemail said:


> Just wondering if darbee is worth it for the 1070. Is the difference a lot? thanks!


I love my oppo 103d with my 1070.


----------



## umairsemail

bluer101 said:


> I love my oppo 103d with my 1070.


Does is make a big difference in your opinion? Thanks.


----------



## Greg121986

Does anyone know of a good retailer where the BenQ W1070 may still be available at a good price compared to the W1075? It looks like supply of the W1070 is dwindling.


----------



## bluer101

umairsemail said:


> Does is make a big difference in your opinion? Thanks.


To me yes.


----------



## Tim1231

Greg121986 said:


> Does anyone know of a good retailer where the BenQ W1070 may still be available at a good price compared to the W1075? It looks like supply of the W1070 is dwindling.


I ordered my W1070 from NJ Accessory for $649 shipping included today. Good deals are still out there.


----------



## Dralex

Tim1231 said:


> I ordered my W1070 from NJ Accessory for $649 shipping included today. Good deals are still out there.


Have you ordered from them before? They have some negative reviews online and I was hesitant to click purchase yesterday. Let me know how that goes for you.


----------



## loopwhile1

Is it safe to buy a projector this late in its life cycle? I'm primarily worried that BenQ may stop support the projector or stop manufacturing bulbs for it. Does that ever happen?


----------



## SightSeeker1

anirbana said:


> Can anyone here confirm if the W1070 can be calibrated with X-Rite i1 Display pro and how?


I did awhile back. You can just try my settings if you want to see if they work for you and save some money. 

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...ready-lens-shift-1000-a-331.html#post27172010


----------



## kreeturez

loopwhile1 said:


> Is it safe to buy a projector this late in its life cycle? I'm primarily worried that BenQ may stop support the projector or stop manufacturing bulbs for it. Does that ever happen?



The successor (HT1075) to this model uses the exact same lamp, so no worries here.


----------



## AV_Integrated

loopwhile1 said:


> Is it safe to buy a projector this late in its life cycle? I'm primarily worried that BenQ may stop support the projector or stop manufacturing bulbs for it. Does that ever happen?


It DOES happen, but it's extremely unlikely. In the last dozen years or so of digital home projection, there has never been a model like the W1070 which has stayed out in front of the competition for so long. I can't actually imagine that there is a model which has outsold it for the last few years, so I expect that parts will be available for years to come. The new W1075 is almost identical to the W1070, so there really is nothing to worry about. The low price means that IF you have an issue and IF it can't be fixed, it's not like you are out $3,000 or more.

I have a client who has a 10 year old projector that just cost $2,000 to be repaired. I was thinking he should have just gotten a new projector that was $2,000 instead.


----------



## Tim1231

Dralex said:


> Have you ordered from them before? They have some negative reviews online and I was hesitant to click purchase yesterday. Let me know how that goes for you.


There are negitve reviews for every online retailer. I got the email saying my product has shipped. I didnt recieve any of the calls the negaitve reviews said happened to them with NJ calling and increasing the price. I did see however that since I placed my order yesterday they have raised the price $50 online. I will let you know once I get the projector though.


----------



## loopwhile1

I'm unsure if the HT1075 and W1070 have the exact same bulb... Would you recommend just buying the HT-1075 for future proofing concerns?


----------



## kreeturez

loopwhile1 said:


> I'm unsure if the HT1075 and W1070 have the exact same bulb... Would you recommend just buying the HT-1075 for future proofing concerns?



Exact same lamp part number for W1070, W1080, HT1075, HT1085:

http://shop.benq.us/replacement-lamp-for-w1070-w1080st.html

It's cheaper at ProVantage, though.


----------



## jch1

Is low-200s an appropriate price for a lamp assembly? I'm thinking of buying one just to have in the future, but I'd prefer not to pay the full $250 that BenQ wants. 

Alternatively, is there a reliable place in the U.S. that sells the bulbs as a standalone?


----------



## dunadan84

Hi again guys,

Excuse me for quoting myself but I could not find the answer yet. Has anybody downgraded the firmware successfully? Do you have your PS4 working with the 1.08 benq firmware? 

I am really disappointed with the projector since currently it only works with my WD live, and not always 



dunadan84 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> At first, I would like to say hello as this is my first post here.
> 
> The point is that I am having some troubles with my BenQ w1070 since I updated it from 1.02 to 1.08. Since then the HDMI ports are not working fine at all:
> 
> - HDMI 2 does not work, directly. I have tried to connect the PC, PS4 or WD TV live with no results. It says no signal, and that is all.
> - HDMI 1 works on his own way. Depending on what I connect there it works or not. For instance, with my laptop there is no problem but when connecting the PS4 or the WD TV live there is no way to make it work. It says "detecting input", "input detected", "detecting input", ... and enters in an endless loop
> 
> Is there any way to downgrade the firmware from 1.08 to 1.07?
> 
> I'm not sure if I have broken it or if there is any solution :S
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> PS: Just mention that with the previous firmware it was working fine and detected the PS4 with no problem.
> PS2: I have read some people in this thread with similar problems (but with xbox instead of PS4) but I did not find any solution


----------



## kreeturez

dunadan84 said:


> Hi again guys,
> 
> Excuse me for quoting myself but I could not find the answer yet. Has anybody downgraded the firmware successfully? Do you have your PS4 working with the 1.08 benq firmware?



PS4 working my side with this projector via HDMI without issue on Firmware V1.08. No perceivable lag in online FPS multiplayer (CoD, of course ;-)

Sounds like something went wrong with the firmware upgrade process. One thing you might want to try before downgrading or contacting BenQ is do a 'reset all settings' in the second-last menu ('Advanced').


----------



## dunadan84

kreeturez said:


> PS4 working my side with this projector via HDMI without issue on Firmware V1.08. No perceivable lag in online FPS multiplayer (CoD, of course ;-)
> 
> Sounds like something went wrong with the firmware upgrade process. One thing you might want to try before downgrading or contacting BenQ is do a 'reset all settings' in the second-last menu ('Advanced').


Thanks for your answer! At least now I know that this firmware should work with my PS4.

Regarding the upgrade process, I did it twice: the first time I did it and one month later (in order to check if something went wrong the first time). The result was exactly the same.

Could it be that I have a corrupt firmware file? Maybe I am doing something wrong?

Can you share with me the files that you used and the tutorial that you followed? I am quite desperate with this issue..

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CARTmen

I am thinking about buying a benq, but I don't know if I should buy the w1070 or the w1075. I have a 150 inch screen I want to use it to watch 2D and 3D movies, but I'm afraid that with such a big screen the 3D image will look too dim. 
Can someone with a similar screen size tell me if I should buy the w1075 which will cost me 150$ more than the w1070, or I will have a bright image with the w1070?


----------



## jimmueller

I had my W1070 ISF calibrated last night, but the calibrator was a bit unclear on how BenQ had setup the options, he was familiar with prior Samsung DLP/CCA menus, though. Can anyone confirm we used the proper method to calibrate the W1070 using the ISF CCA settings? 

What we ended up doing was altering the brightness, white balance, left brilliant color enabled, and changing just the CCA desired color settings, leaving the measured and BC1/BC2 settings alone. What do the BC1 & BC2 settings do? While I haven't received the PDF report yet, I seem to recall red and blue having the highest color error, maybe 3-5% because the luminance was already maxed out but it needed more; the remainder of the colors were between 1-3% off.


----------



## jch1

jch1 said:


> Is low-200s an appropriate price for a lamp assembly? I'm thinking of buying one just to have in the future, but I'd prefer not to pay the full $250 that BenQ wants.
> 
> Alternatively, is there a reliable place in the U.S. that sells the bulbs as a standalone?


Any thoughts?


----------



## Rew452

jch1 said:


> Any thoughts?


Check out provantage.com for OEM lamp; usually low 200's. Don't do bulb replacements so I can't help you there. I would recommend doing oem 
as what you may save in doing a replacement can be lost with either damage to pj and/or short unpredictable life of lamp. Not that they are real predictable anyway but better performance overall with oem types.

Cheers


----------



## CARTmen

CARTmen said:


> I am thinking about buying a benq, but I don't know if I should buy the w1070 or the w1075. I have a 150 inch screen I want to use it to watch 2D and 3D movies, but I'm afraid that with such a big screen the 3D image will look too dim.
> Can someone with a similar screen size tell me if I should buy the w1075 which will cost me 150$ more than the w1070, or I will have a bright image with the w1070?


Someone out there with a 150 inch screen that can give a hand? Can you guys see 3D with such a big screen?


----------



## AV_Integrated

CARTmen said:


> Someone out there with a 150 inch screen that can give a hand? Can you guys see 3D with such a big screen?


I use the W1070 on a 161" diagonal screen with 1.3 gain. It certainly delivers acceptable 3D for my tastes at that size...

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...usd-msrp/1720730-w1070-lights-161-screen.html

Even have a thread about it since people sometimes aren't sure what to expect at that size.


----------



## CARTmen

AV_Integrated said:


> I use the W1070 on a 161" diagonal screen with 1.3 gain. It certainly delivers acceptable 3D for my tastes at that size...
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...usd-msrp/1720730-w1070-lights-161-screen.html
> 
> Even have a thread about it since people sometimes aren't sure what to expect at that size.


I really thank you for your answer. I was a little lost because if I want to buy the projector I have to do it from an website and I can't try it, and was afraid it doesn't work with my screen size. 
I will take a look at your thread because it really interests me. The bigger the better (if the image is acceptable).


----------



## Ftoast

jimmueller said:


> I had my W1070 ISF calibrated last night, but the calibrator was a bit unclear on how BenQ had setup the options, he was familiar with prior Samsung DLP/CCA menus, though. Can anyone confirm we used the proper method to calibrate the W1070 using the ISF CCA settings?
> 
> What we ended up doing was altering the brightness, white balance, left brilliant color enabled, and changing just the CCA desired color settings, leaving the measured and BC1/BC2 settings alone. What do the BC1 & BC2 settings do? While I haven't received the PDF report yet, I seem to recall red and blue having the highest color error, maybe 3-5% because the luminance was already maxed out but it needed more; the remainder of the colors were between 1-3% off.


Leaving Brilliantcolor enabled is what's causing the luminance errors. 
Brilliantcolor boosts the brightness/luminance of peak-white and greyscale but cannot brighten primary colors, so their luminance ends up being imbalanced compared to the overly boosted white. 

I'd guess the BC1/BC2 could possibly be lower settings of Brilliantcolor which might not create a measurable upset in luminance balance...otherwise, a proper DLP calibration should always be performed with Brilliantcolor OFF or at its lowest in order to achieve the best color-luminance accuracy.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

dunadan84 said:


> Thanks for your answer! At least now I know that this firmware should work with my PS4.
> 
> Regarding the upgrade process, I did it twice: the first time I did it and one month later (in order to check if something went wrong the first time). The result was exactly the same.
> 
> Could it be that I have a corrupt firmware file? Maybe I am doing something wrong?
> 
> Can you share with me the files that you used and the tutorial that you followed? I am quite desperate with this issue..
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Be careful when resetting all settings, I believe my posterization issues started when I did that after I replaced my bulb and after that it was using limited range RGB instead of full range from my PC, wreaking havok on banding in typical shows. I think the best setting for that is auto, but the default after a reset is limited. Unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## video1

Total noob question here - I thinking about using this projector with an anamorphic lens and a 2.35 screen that is 150" wide for movies. For TV I would mask it with side panels down to 16x9 and the screen would be 112" wide. 

1) Will this projector in low lamp mode be bright enough in a room with total light control and dark dark walls/ceilings?

2) How do I handle the switch between 2.35 and 16x9? The anamorphic lens is on a manual sled. But what about the projector settings? Is it possible to NOT have to endlessly fiddle with the settings on the projector to make it easy to switch between the two viewing options?


----------



## kreeturez

RLBURNSIDE said:


> Be careful when resetting all settings, I believe my posterization issues started when I did that after I replaced my bulb and after that it was using limited range RGB instead of full range from my PC, wreaking havok on banding in typical shows. I think the best setting for that is auto, but the default after a reset is limited. Unless I'm mistaken.



I've actually done Reset All Settings a few times without issue... (I run a combination of YUV and RGB sources; some limited and others full-range).

Funny thing is, when I updated from 1.03 to 1.07 a year or so again, my HDMI inputs actually also stopped working - a 'reset settings' is how I sorted that out. (I even posted on this thread about it back then). Been fine ever since. I know that HDMI gain was increased in the update (making source searching much quicker); so perhaps it relates to that. 

No issue when moving from 1.07 to 1.08, though.


----------



## dunadan84

kreeturez said:


> I've actually done Reset All Settings a few times without issue... (I run a combination of YUV and RGB sources; some limited and others full-range).
> 
> Funny thing is, when I updated from 1.03 to 1.07 a year or so again, my HDMI inputs actually also stopped working - a 'reset settings' is how I sorted that out. (I even posted on this thread about it back then). Been fine ever since. I know that HDMI gain was increased in the update (making source searching much quicker); so perhaps it relates to that.
> 
> No issue when moving from 1.07 to 1.08, though.


Kreeturez, thanks for your answer. I thought all settings were reset when upgrading the firmware since I found all my personal settings back to default values. However, this evening I will try what you proposed and tell you back. If it does not work, as last resort, I will try to cut a little bit the hdmi connector case, as someone suggested me a few posts ago.

On the other hand I have contacted BenQ Customer Support and I am quite disappointed. I live in Spain and, as my projector is out of guaranty (it expired 2 months ago), they told me I have to send it to Madrid and I have to pay the shipment. Then they will evaluate the problem and give me the cost of repairing. If I accept it, it is ok, they will repair it. If not, I have to pay 50€ plus taxes in order to have it back...

I have no experience with this kind of issues, but I find it quite expensive, don't you think so?


----------



## dreamer

video1 said:


> Total noob question here - I thinking about using this projector with an anamorphic lens and a 2.35 screen that is 150" wide for movies. For TV I would mask it with side panels down to 16x9 and the screen would be 112" wide.
> 
> 1) Will this projector in low lamp mode be bright enough in a room with total light control and dark dark walls/ceilings?
> 
> 2) How do I handle the switch between 2.35 and 16x9? The anamorphic lens is on a manual sled. But what about the projector settings? Is it possible to NOT have to endlessly fiddle with the settings on the projector to make it easy to switch between the two viewing options?


1) Yes, it will be bright enough.

2) There is no "endless fiddling". There is just an "Aspect" button on the remote that you cycle through the various modes to get from Auto to Letterbox. 6 presses to go from Auto to Letterbox and 1 press to get back to Auto.


----------



## loopwhile1

Just purchased the first component (a W1070) for my first home theater. Stoked!


----------



## AV_Integrated

video1 said:


> 1) Will this projector in low lamp mode be bright enough in a room with total light control and dark dark walls/ceilings?


The W1070 is plenty bright enough for that image size in low lamp mode.



video1 said:


> 2) How do I handle the switch between 2.35 and 16x9? The anamorphic lens is on a manual sled. But what about the projector settings? Is it possible to NOT have to endlessly fiddle with the settings on the projector to make it easy to switch between the two viewing options?


You should be able to move the sled into and out of position, then hit the aspect ratio button for the projector a couple of times and be done with it.

Very few people go through the rather extravagant expense of a good anamorphic lens with a $700 projector, but this is the best way to pull off a 2.35CIH setup.


----------



## jimmueller

Ftoast said:


> Leaving Brilliantcolor enabled is what's causing the luminance errors.
> Brilliantcolor boosts the brightness/luminance of peak-white and greyscale but cannot brighten primary colors, so their luminance ends up being imbalanced compared to the overly boosted white.
> 
> I'd guess the BC1/BC2 could possibly be lower settings of Brilliantcolor which might not create a measurable upset in luminance balance...otherwise, a proper DLP calibration should always be performed with Brilliantcolor OFF or at its lowest in order to achieve the best color-luminance accuracy.



How about measuring the CIE RGB values with CCA off and populating that data in the Measured fields... did that need to be done also or did we just save a step by only tweaking the Desired values?


----------



## Ftoast

jimmueller said:


> How about measuring the CIE RGB values with CCA off and populating that data in the Measured fields... did that need to be done also or did we just save a step by only tweaking the Desired values?


As far as I know there are no skip-able steps, but I'll also display my stupidity and ask..what does CCA stand for?


----------



## garciab

Color Correction Adjustments?


----------



## jimmueller

No idea what the CCA acronym means, but it is a color management system for DLP devices  I'll see if I can get the tech to revisit, I'm worried that he'll say it's much ado about nothing.


----------



## video1

AV_Integrated said:


> The W1070 is plenty bright enough for that image size in low lamp mode.
> 
> 
> You should be able to move the sled into and out of position, then hit the aspect ratio button for the projector a couple of times and be done with it.
> 
> Very few people go through the rather extravagant expense of a good anamorphic lens with a $700 projector, but this is the best way to pull off a 2.35CIH setup.


Great news - thanks!

Now I just need to decide whether to go with the 1070 or spend more $ for the Sony 40es in my light controlled room.

My seating position will be 10 - 11 ft back from the 150" 2.35 Falcon AT screen with 1.1 gain. I like to sit close 

I just purchased a used Panamorph DC-1 with manual sled, which I know is totally ridiculous to use with a budget projector, but until 4k shakes itself out, I'm not keen on spending too much on a new projector.

My feelings about home theater are the same as they are regarding digital photography - invest in good glass. The camera bodies and projectors constantly improve but good glass lenses will keep their value almost forever.

I'm coming from a 720p Optoma projector, so anything will be an improvement over what I now have and honestly, I'm still fairly satisfied with what I have. But I want to make a good choice!


----------



## video1

dreamer said:


> 1) Yes, it will be bright enough.
> 
> 2) There is no "endless fiddling". There is just an "Aspect" button on the remote that you cycle through the various modes to get from Auto to Letterbox. 6 presses to go from Auto to Letterbox and 1 press to get back to Auto.


Thanks for the reply. I'm glad to know it will be easy!


----------



## MBaran

I've updated my PJ to 1.08 and still cannot access the Side-by-Side option with 1080p 60hz sources.

Thoughts? Should I do a settings reset?

edit: settings reset did not fix it.


----------



## darkcrusader

Benq 1075 only $699
http://slickdeals.net/share/android_app/fp/153309


----------



## Greg121986

darkcrusader said:


> Benq 1075 only $699
> http://slickdeals.net/share/android_app/fp/153309


EDIT: Nevermind! You have to search for SPBEHT1075 and it will show in your cart as $699. I've been him hawing around for too long. I'm going to have to jump on this.


----------



## Lucky Strike

darkcrusader said:


> Benq 1075 only $699
> http://slickdeals.net/share/android_app/fp/153309


Thanks for this update...i was all ready to buy a W1070 off Amazon for $655 a week or so ago and was pissed to find that I waited too long and they no longer even sell it...you can buy from 3rd parties on there but for around $800

Just bought the 1075....if anyone is specifically looking for a W1070, that same hidden discount also applies to that model...they're going for $679. For the $20 difference though i decided to just get the 1075


----------



## zzoo

I have the HT1075 and I projected on the white wall for a month. I was satisfied with the result. Now, I just install the screen ElunveVision gain 1.2. And I find that the image is not as bright and the color isn't as vibrant as projected on the wall. Is there any setting that I need to change when going from wall to screen ?


----------



## Ftoast

zzoo said:


> I have the HT1075 and I projected on the white wall for a month. I was satisfied with the result. Now, I just install the screen ElunveVision gain 1.2. And I find that the image is not as bright and the color isn't as vibrant as projected on the wall. Is there any setting that I need to change when going from wall to screen ?


A majority of screen manufacturers post optimistic gain and other specs.
...they lie because they can get away with it.

If the screen happens to be fairly dark grey, you'll want to try aiming the screen and projector at your seats similarly as if you were trying to shine a flashlight toa mirror and hit the seat-back.


----------



## jimmueller

I searched through this thread (http://www.avsforum.com/forum/24-di...d-msrp/957897-benq-w-5000-little-test-77.html) and it would appear that BenQ's implementation of CCA doesn't require modification of the Measured fields. I couldn't locate anything on how to calibrate BC1/BC2, and wonder if they are separate settings for the respective ISF1 and ISF2 But I don't recall if BC was enabled when it was calibrated. I know it was recommended to leave it enabled based upon the results though.


----------



## Ftoast

jimmueller said:


> I searched through this thread (http://www.avsforum.com/forum/24-di...d-msrp/957897-benq-w-5000-little-test-77.html) and it would appear that BenQ's implementation of CCA doesn't require modification of the Measured fields. I couldn't locate anything on how to calibrate BC1/BC2, and wonder if they are separate settings for the respective ISF1 and ISF2 But I don't recall if BC was enabled when it was calibrated. I know it was recommended to leave it enabled based upon the results though.


At least the w1070's Brilliantcolor only boosts white by ~30% instead of the usual 2X-3X boost shown in non-RGBRGB projectors. 
In those cases an accurate image sacrifices too many lumens for some while the w1070 can still output an impressive calibrated brightness..so it's odd that a calibrator would suggest to just leave Brilliantcolor on.
Yeah it might be what many consider "good enough", but if someone's going for simply "good enough" I doubt they'd bother paying the premium for a calibration when the Benq already starts out much more accurate than most.

Then again, tales of bestbuy calibrations and how the ISF classes (and bought-out THX classes) are operated have me paranoid of many of these professional services.


----------



## Auric

MBaran said:


> I've updated my PJ to 1.08 and still cannot access the Side-by-Side option with 1080p 60hz sources.
> 
> Thoughts? Should I do a settings reset?
> 
> edit: settings reset did not fix it.



Try 1080i 60 Hz 

There is no legal 1080p SBS Stuff out there, only ripped/stolen stuff so Benq didn't see any reason to put it in the firmware.


----------



## Ftoast

Auric said:


> Try 1080i 60 Hz
> 
> There is no legal 1080p SBS Stuff out there, only ripped/stolen stuff so Benq didn't see any reason to put it in the firmware.


Does that mean it would only exist in stolen and non-converted theater movies? 

Stolen consumer product would obviously mean it's available somewhere, and anything converted would mean any independent content creator (Joe shmo on the internet wants to make a neat little 3D video and decides to use the highest quality/resolution option available before posting said video) could use the same software to make their little video..so I'm guessing it's only used in non-converted DCP?

What's the limit for YouTube 3D or similar easy online stuff?


----------



## MBaran

Auric said:


> MBaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've updated my PJ to 1.08 and still cannot access the Side-by-Side option with 1080p 60hz sources.
> 
> Thoughts? Should I do a settings reset?
> 
> edit: settings reset did not fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try 1080i 60 Hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no legal 1080p SBS Stuff out there, only ripped/stolen stuff so Benq didn't see any reason to put it in the firmware.
Click to expand...

From what I understand, 1.08 added 1080p60 SBS

http://stevenbreuls.com/2014/04/benq-w1070-firmware-upgrade/

Thoughts?


----------



## kreeturez

MBaran said:


> From what I understand, 1.08 added 1080p60 SBS
> 
> http://stevenbreuls.com/2014/04/benq-w1070-firmware-upgrade/
> 
> Thoughts?



It's working for me. 

I thought for a second that it might depend on source color space: but both options (Side-by-side; Top-and-bottom) are available for me under 1.08 with both RGB and YUV sources; at [email protected] (progressive; not interlaced). So assuming your source video device is outputting that full resolution, I'm not sure why it'd be different? You could also try 24Hz (which offers both on my unit) as well?


----------



## MBaran

kreeturez said:


> It's working for me.
> 
> I thought for a second that it might depend on source color space: but both options (Side-by-side; Top-and-bottom) are available for me under 1.08 with both RGB and YUV sources; at [email protected] (progressive; not interlaced). So assuming your source video device is outputting that full resolution, I'm not sure why it'd be different? You could also try 24Hz (which offers both on my unit) as well?


I'm using a Mede8er X3D video player. It outputs everything as 1080p60hz regardless of the source content (as far as I can tell, the projector always reports the input as 1080p60). The content itself is 1080p @ 29.997fps. 

I'm going through an Denon AVR 1712, but I am not sure why that would matter, as long as the projector sees 1080p60hz it should allow the option...


----------



## kreeturez

MBaran said:


> I'm using a Mede8er X3D video player. It outputs everything as 1080p60hz regardless of the source content (as far as I can tell, the projector always reports the input as 1080p60). The content itself is 1080p @ 29.997fps.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going through an Denon AVR 1712, but I am not sure why that would matter, as long as the projector sees 1080p60hz it should allow the option...



To rule everything else out, perhaps plug straight from a PC/laptop via HDMI to the projector and try...


----------



## jimmueller

Ftoast said:


> As far as I know there are no skip-able steps, but I'll also display my stupidity and ask..what does CCA stand for?



TI says it means Color Coordinate Adjustment in one of their technical documents. Anyone know the specific DLP chip used in the W1070? The number, not just DarkChip3... something like a 6500FLQ, 6500FYE, 9500, etc?


----------



## Ftoast

jimmueller said:


> TI says it means Color Coordinate Adjustment in one of their technical documents. Anyone know the specific DLP chip used in the W1070? The number, not just DarkChip3... something like a 6500FLQ, 6500FYE, 9500, etc?


That makes CCA sound like another way of describing CMS or the typical RedGreenBlueCyanMagentaYellow SaturationLuminanceTint controls.
I would expect an early step to be measuring the primary+secondary points before adjustment to get some idea of what direction to start moving, but I suppose you could just use previous data to get an approximate start and then measure that to check that everything is going where it's supposed to.

Just to make sure; this is talking about calibrating the projector itself, right? You aren't also working with some kind of external color processor/LUT device?


----------



## jimmueller

Ftoast said:


> Just to make sure; this is talking about calibrating the projector itself, right? You aren't also working with some kind of external color processor/LUT device?


Correct, Source > Receiver HDMI in > Receiver HDMI out > MonoPrice 7522 splitter > [Plasma and W1070]


The service manual (http://www.scribd.com/doc/208363905/Benq-W-1070-Service-Manual#scribd) says it has a panel type of, 0.65" 1080p 2xLVDS S600 DMD, I'm not sure which TI document that applies to yet.


Edit: I think these are related.
http://www.ti.com/product/DLP6500FYE/technicaldocuments?dcmp=dsproject&hqs=td
http://www.ti.com/product/DLPC900/technicaldocuments


----------



## jch1

Is it normal for there to be a "quadratic" shaped beam of light on the ceiling in front of this (or all) projector?


----------



## rfbrang

jch1 said:


> Is it normal for there to be a "quadratic" shaped beam of light on the ceiling in front of this (or all) projector?


Assuming you mean what I call the light cone, yes. That will happen if your mounted too close to the ceiling. 

How far is your screen & PJ lens mounted from the ceiling? Ours is about 10 inches, and the cone hits at about 1 foot in front of the PJ. Ideally you want to avaoid this as it can wash out your image a bit.


----------



## jch1

rfbrang said:


> Assuming you mean what I call the light cone, yes. That will happen if your mounted too close to the ceiling.
> 
> How far is your screen & PJ lens mounted from the ceiling? Ours is about 10 inches, and the cone hits at about 1 foot in front of the PJ. Ideally you want to avaoid this as it can wash out your image a bit.


I did a bit of research, and yeah, it looks like it is a common occurrence. I'm about 10" off of the ceiling to clear a horizontal pipe. I unfortunately cannot go lower due to my ceiling height being about 6'10". Another "issue" I'm having is the fact that HDTV looks pretty bad. This could be the source of what I'm watching (NBA Playoffs), but sometimes it's difficult to even determine who each player is. I think I'm focused as best as possible, so I wonder if it could be another issue?


----------



## rfbrang

jch1 said:


> I did a bit of research, and yeah, it looks like it is a common occurrence. I'm about 10" off of the ceiling to clear a horizontal pipe. I unfortunately cannot go lower due to my ceiling height being about 6'10". Another "issue" I'm having is the fact that HDTV looks pretty bad. This could be the source of what I'm watching (NBA Playoffs), but sometimes it's difficult to even determine who each player is. I think I'm focused as best as possible, so I wonder if it could be another issue?


Try a bluray player and pause a non action frame. It could even be the channel, I love CBS and the Red Zone channel, but hate fox for NFL.


----------



## dreamer

jch1 said:


> I did a bit of research, and yeah, it looks like it is a common occurrence. I'm about 10" off of the ceiling to clear a horizontal pipe. I unfortunately cannot go lower due to my ceiling height being about 6'10". Another "issue" I'm having is the fact that HDTV looks pretty bad. This could be the source of what I'm watching (NBA Playoffs), but sometimes it's difficult to even determine who each player is. I think I'm focused as best as possible, so I wonder if it could be another issue?


With a good source, HDTV should look fantastic. I watch all TV on my W1070 and my source is DirecTV feeding over HDMI through a receiver and then to the Benq on a 122" screen.


----------



## atabea

.........Was visiting a friend who owns the W-1070 and noticed he is having a problem with Blu-ray 3D playback, via a PS3. He confirmed that he used to be able to watch 3D Blu-rays, but for some reason 3D is now turned off and cannot be reactivated in the 3D menu. The only access he has in the 3D menu is SBS and Over/Under (everything else is greyed out). There is no option to select "auto" so that it automatically detects 3D movies. Is there something he can do to rectify this oddity? I checked his firmware (1.04) but since he was previously able to watch 3D with that version, I can't see how that could be the problem.

Thanks,
atabea


----------



## flint723

atabea said:


> .........Was visiting a friend who owns the W-1070 and noticed he is having a problem with Blu-ray 3D playback, via a PS3. He confirmed that he used to be able to watch 3D Blu-rays, but for some reason 3D is now turned off and cannot be reactivated in the 3D menu. The only access he has in the 3D menu is SBS and Over/Under (everything else is greyed out). There is no option to select "auto" so that it automatically detects 3D movies. Is there something he can do to rectify this oddity? I checked his firmware (1.04) but since he was previously able to watch 3D with that version, I can't see how that could be the problem.
> 
> Thanks,
> atabea


The ps3 is what makes the projector go into frame packing 3d mode (which is what blu-rays do). So I would start looking for a setting in the ps3. The w1070 detects this mode automatically even though there is no setting for it.


----------



## atabea

flint723 said:


> The ps3 is what makes the projector go into frame packing 3d mode (which is what blu-rays do). So I would start looking for a setting in the ps3. The w1070 detects this mode automatically even though there is no setting for it.


Thanks, Flint, I will play around with the PS3 settings next time I visit.
I will also take along my spare (Panasonic) 3D Blu ray player to test this theory.

regards,
atabea


----------



## Sonyad

atabea said:


> .........Was visiting a friend who owns the W-1070 and noticed he is having a problem with Blu-ray 3D playback, via a PS3. He confirmed that he used to be able to watch 3D Blu-rays, but for some reason 3D is now turned off and cannot be reactivated in the 3D menu. The only access he has in the 3D menu is SBS and Over/Under (everything else is greyed out). There is no option to select "auto" so that it automatically detects 3D movies. Is there something he can do to rectify this oddity? I checked his firmware (1.04) but since he was previously able to watch 3D with that version, I can't see how that could be the problem.
> 
> Thanks,
> atabea


Try resetting the PS3 per these instructions https://us.en.kb.sony.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/32798/~/unable-to-get-a-3d-image-when-the-tv-is-connected-to-a-playstation-3-console.


----------



## atabea

Sonyad said:


> Try resetting the PS3 per these instructions https://us.en.kb.sony.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/32798/~/unable-to-get-a-3d-image-when-the-tv-is-connected-to-a-playstation-3-console.



Thanks, sonyad, will definitely give it a go.

Atabea


----------



## atabea

Just wanted to say "thanks" guys, resetting the PS3 worked!!!!! 

regards,
atabea


----------



## Rashman

Does anyone know if there's an index post for this thread anywhere? I'd like to find discussions or some widely-accepted picture adjustment settings. Before people snap at me:

1) I understand that I should probably read the entire thread, and I'll try to work my way through it, but there are currently 375 pages.
2) I know that viewing conditions affect projector settings a lot, and that in the long run I should do my best to calibrate for my particular conditions. I plan to do that (with Disney WOW or other), but I thought I'd see if there's a typical jumping-off point where I could improve things in the near-term before I get to calibrating on a more fine-grained level.

Thanks!


----------



## jbn008

Rashman said:


> Does anyone know if there's an index post for this thread anywhere? I'd like to find discussions or some widely-accepted picture adjustment settings. Before people snap at me:
> 
> 1) I understand that I should probably read the entire thread, and I'll try to work my way through it, but there are currently 375 pages.
> 2) I know that viewing conditions affect projector settings a lot, and that in the long run I should do my best to calibrate for my particular conditions. I plan to do that (with Disney WOW or other), but I thought I'd see if there's a typical jumping-off point where I could improve things in the near-term before I get to calibrating on a more fine-grained level.
> 
> Thanks!


post calibration settings from avforums.com:


Preset:	User 1
Brightness:	51
Contrast:	53
Colour:	50
Tint:	50
Sharpness:	8
Colour Temp:	Normal
Lamp Power:	Economic
Advanced	
Clarity Level:	0
Gamma:	2.2
BrilliantColor:	Off
Colour Temp Fine Tuning:	Red Gain 96, Green Gain 88, Blue Gain 95, Red Offset 256, Green Offset 256, Blue Offset 256
Colour Management:	Red - Hue 50/Gain 52/Saturation 49, Green - H 64/G 48/S 50, Blue - H 52/G 47/S 50, Cyan - H 50/G 47/S 50, Magenta - H 70/G 51/S 50, Yellow - H 64/G 50/S 47
Aspect Ratio:	Real

https://www.avforums.com/threads/benq-w1070-reviewers-recommended-best-settings.1761516/


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Hey guys, I'm selling my Runco Whitney vertical compression anamorphic lens for $1000:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/252-front-projector/2009018-sale-runco-whitney-vc-anamorphic-lens.html

I find myself not using it much lately since I mostly do 16:9 gaming and watch more TV shows than movies like I used to.


----------



## DavidK442

Rashman said:


> Does anyone know if there's an index post for this thread anywhere? I'd like to find discussions or some widely-accepted picture adjustment settings. Before people snap at me:
> 
> 1) I understand that I should probably read the entire thread, and I'll try to work my way through it, but there are currently 375 pages.
> Thanks!


At 11225 posts for an $800 projector, you are excused for not wanting to read everything...although the shear repetition and the vehement passion some express can be entertaining.


----------



## dreamer

Rashman said:


> Does anyone know if there's an index post for this thread anywhere? I'd like to find discussions or some widely-accepted picture adjustment settings. Before people snap at me:
> 
> 1) I understand that I should probably read the entire thread, and I'll try to work my way through it, but there are currently 375 pages.
> 2) I know that viewing conditions affect projector settings a lot, and that in the long run I should do my best to calibrate for my particular conditions. I plan to do that (with Disney WOW or other), but I thought I'd see if there's a typical jumping-off point where I could improve things in the near-term before I get to calibrating on a more fine-grained level.
> 
> Thanks!


These are my settings.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...-apartment-setup-guidance-2.html#post29897753


----------



## pycologens4me

What are some projector carrying cases worth buying? Any preferences?

Are these two cases good for traveling?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2079475242&pf_rd_i=desktop

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2079475242&pf_rd_i=desktop


----------



## Rashman

jbn008 said:


> post calibration settings from avforums.com:





dreamer said:


> These are my settings.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...-apartment-setup-guidance-2.html#post29897753




Thank you both!


----------



## sojodave

I changed my bulb yesterday. I had 3700 hours in two years and I could have waited, but I wanted to do it before it popped. I bought it on Amazon for $65 and it came from China on the slow boat. It was authentic, followed the directions, and got it in with no problems. Picture is uniform and looks good. I reset the hours, reset the projector and re-input my settings. If you haven't done this yet...

* Remove the one screw from the side of the projector
* Remove the lid on top of the projector by prying up 
* Remove the clear plastic plate over the bulb
* Remove the one screw closest to the lens
* Pull up using the wire handle
* Unscrew the small screws on the side of the lens that holds the silver plate
* Once plate is removed from bulb and housing, remove the four screws holding the bulb in
* Remove the electrical clips
* Remove old bulb
* Install new bulb and put in the four screws to hold the new bulb
* Put the screws back in on the side that holds the plate
* Connect the electrical connections by sliding wire clips over stems
* Slide bulb housing back into projector
* Put the clear plastic plate back on
* Snap on the lid back on
* Screw in the side screw
* Reset your settings
* Reset your bulb hours


----------



## chmcke01

*Link*



sojodave said:


> I changed my bulb yesterday. I had 3700 hours in two years and I could have waited, but I wanted to do it before it popped. I bought it on Amazon for $65 and it came from China on the slow boat. It was authentic, followed the directions, and got it in with no problems. Picture is uniform and looks good. I reset the hours, reset the projector and re-input my settings. If you haven't done this yet...
> 
> * Remove the one screw from the side of the projector
> * Remove the lid on top of the projector by prying up
> * Remove the clear plastic plate over the bulb
> * Remove the one screw closest to the lens
> * Pull up using the wire handle
> * Unscrew the small screws on the side of the lens that holds the silver plate
> * Once plate is removed from bulb and housing, remove the four screws holding the bulb in
> * Remove the electrical clips
> * Remove old bulb
> * Install new bulb and put in the four screws to hold the new bulb
> * Put the screws back in on the side that holds the plate
> * Connect the electrical connections by sliding wire clips over stems
> * Slide bulb housing back into projector
> * Put the clear plastic plate back on
> * Snap on the lid back on
> * Screw in the side screw
> * Reset your settings
> * Reset your bulb hours


Could you post or message me a link to where you found a bulb for that cheap?


----------



## sojodave

This is where I found the bulb. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00W9IAH04/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## irokez85

Hi!

I am using my PC to play video through MPC-HC with MadVR on my Benq W1070 which is great! 

I have question regarding correct Benq settings with nvidia cards (I have gtx 970).
Should I select ycbcr444 or rgb full range in my nvidia control panel??? 

I am asking because in Madvr suggest that You should use full RGB via PC and I found review on hometheaterhifi dot com site that ycbcr should be used because quote:

"I'd also recommend sending all your content in the YCbCr 4:4:4 colorspace. Using 4:2:2, the BenQ used lower quality filtering on chroma detail, and the timing was misaligned by half a pixel. Using RGB produced similar results, but 4:4:4 was handled properly and should be used if possible."

And now I am quite confused. 

I would be really grateful for Your help!


----------



## Luis Gabriel Gerena

irokez85 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am using my PC to play video through MPC-HC with MadVR on my Benq W1070 which is great!
> 
> I have question regarding correct Benq settings with nvidia cards (I have gtx 970).
> Should I select ycbcr444 or rgb full range in my nvidia control panel???
> 
> I am asking because in Madvr suggest that You should use full RGB via PC and I found review on hometheaterhifi dot com site that ycbcr should be used because quote:
> 
> "I'd also recommend sending all your content in the YCbCr 4:4:4 colorspace. Using 4:2:2, the BenQ used lower quality filtering on chroma detail, and the timing was misaligned by half a pixel. Using RGB produced similar results, but 4:4:4 was handled properly and should be used if possible."
> 
> And now I am quite confused.
> 
> I would be really grateful for Your help!


Well now you confused me too! 
I was pretty sure the correct option was RGB then Nvidia Control panel set to 0-255 Full , the projector set to pc levels and madvr also set to 0-255. But I will have to test that now


----------



## irokez85

Luis Gabriel Gerena said:


> Well now you confused me too!
> I was pretty sure the correct option was RGB then Nvidia Control panel set to 0-255 Full , the projector set to pc levels and madvr also set to 0-255. But I will have to test that now


Well the more I read the more confused I am... 

Before I had settings like this:

NVIDIA/Digital Format: RGB/ Dynamic Settings: Full (0-255)
MPC-HC/RGB Output leves/PC (0-255) or untouched as input 
MadVR/RGB Output leves/ 0-255
Benq HDMI seetings: PC

Now I am wondering about:
NVIDIA/Digital Format: YCbCr 444/ Dynamic Settings: Limited (there is no full option in drivers)
MPC-HC/RGB Output leves/TV (LIMITED)
MadVR/RGB Output leves/ 0-255 if limited are selected it's looks washed out
Benq HDMI seetings: Video


----------



## Luis Gabriel Gerena

irokez85 said:


> Well the more I read the more confused I am...
> 
> Before I had settings like this:
> 
> NVIDIA/Digital Format: RGB/ Dynamic Settings: Full (0-255)
> MPC-HC/RGB Output leves/PC (0-255) or untouched as input
> MadVR/RGB Output leves/ 0-255
> Benq HDMI seetings: PC
> 
> Now I am wondering about:
> NVIDIA/Digital Format: YCbCr 444/ Dynamic Settings: Limited (there is no full option in drivers)
> MPC-HC/RGB Output leves/TV (LIMITED)
> MadVR/RGB Output leves/ 0-255 if limited are selected it's looks washed out
> Benq HDMI seetings: Video


I just follow what madshi recommends to be safe:




> There are 3 possible HTPC level configurations, when using madVR:
> 
> (1) Display wants 0-255. GPU and madVR are consequently also both set to 0-255.
> 
> This is the most recommended setup because it doesn't (shouldn't) have any banding problems, and still has all video, desktop and games with correct black/white levels. In this case test patterns need to have black at 0,0,0, obviously.
> 
> (2) Display wants 16-235. GPU is set to 16-235. madVR has to be set to 0-255.
> 
> This is not recommended, because the GPU stretches the madVR output, probably in 8bit without dithering, so banding could be introduced. However, this is not a big problem for ArgyllCMS. Argyll still needs to create test patterns with black at 0,0,0. The GPU will then stretch the test patterns from 0-255 to 16-235, so the display will get 16,16,16, although Argyll rendered 0,0,0. So the levels are correct.
> 
> (3) Display wants 16-235. GPU is set to 0-255. madVR is set to 16-235.
> 
> This is the recommended setup for best image quality if your display can't do 0-255. This setup results in banding-free madVR image quality. However, levels for desktop and games will be incorrect, because desktop and games will render black at 0,0,0, while the display expects black at 16,16,16. This is a problem for ArgyllCMS, because Argyll will create test patterns with black at 0,0,0, and the display will also receive these at 0,0,0. So basically Argyll test patterns will have wrong levels, which will screw up the whole calibration.
> 
> It is my understanding that Graeme implemented the -E switch specifically for (3), because without the -E switch Argyll test patterns would send wrong levels to the display. Basically the -E switch tells Argyll to render test patterns with black at 16,16,16 and white at 235,235,235, which Argyll never had to do before. When using VMR/EVR, you usually switch your GPU to 0-255 or 16-235. In both cases Argyll can render test patterns with black at 0,0,0, and they will still be sent to the display with the correct levels. However, due to my recommendation to use (3) if your display doesn't support 0-255, Argyll suddenly needs to render test patterns differently. Hence Graeme implemented the -E switch.
> 
> So my understanding is that -E should be used only for (3) and in no other situation. If you use the -E switch for (1), Argyll will create test patterns with black at 16,16,16 which would be incorrect!


----------



## Luis Gabriel Gerena

Is there any official information about this projector supporting 10-bit or does it maybe takes 10-bit then dithers it to 8-bit?


----------



## Benjammin172

Can anyone give me some insight on what I can get away with in regards to ceiling mounting this projector?


I just purchased a new house with a basement (finally!) and am working on putting together my home theater room. The ceilings are about 8' high, and it's a drop ceiling. My plan was to get a 120" screen, but that would place the top of the screen about 1-2 inches from the ceiling. The calculators that I have found online are confusing me with regards to how high the projector needs to be mounted. Can I get away with buying a low profile mount and using the vertical lens shift the move the image up? Or do I absolutely have to have the projector mounted above the top of the screen, meaning that I will need to go with a smaller screen size for the room?


Thanks so much for any help you guys can give me!


----------



## Rashman

Benjamin, I'm wrestling with that right now too. Unfortunately, even with a low profile projector mount, the lens shift won't be enough to get the top of your image 1-2 inches from the ceiling. Keep in mind that if screen size is the most important thing, you could still use the mount adjustments to angle your projector and use just a couple notches of keystone correction in order to achieve your desired result. However, the prevailing wisdom is that using the keystone correction degrades video quality. I haven't yet decided what I'm going to do, but I'm in exactly the same boat. Not sure if I'll go with a smaller screen, or live with just a couple of ticks on the keystone correction in order to get the size and location that I want.

If you're not sure what keystone correction is, you can read about it here:

http://www.projectorpeople.com/resources/keystone-correction.asp

"While keystone correction is a handy feature for road warriors and other portable projector users, it does not produce an ideal picture quality. Scaling inside the projector creates a slightly distorted image, particularly at the sides of the screen. In a long-term installation, lens shift is preferred to keystone correction."


----------



## Benjammin172

Rashman said:


> Benjamin, I'm wrestling with that right now too. Unfortunately, even with a low profile projector mount, the lens shift won't be enough to get the top of your image 1-2 inches from the ceiling. Keep in mind that if screen size is the most important thing, you could still use the mount adjustments to angle your projector and use just a couple notches of keystone correction in order to achieve your desired result. However, the prevailing wisdom is that using the keystone correction degrades video quality. I haven't yet decided what I'm going to do, but I'm in exactly the same boat. Not sure if I'll go with a smaller screen, or live with just a couple of ticks on the keystone correction in order to get the size and location that I want.
> 
> If you're not sure what keystone correction is, you can read about it here:
> 
> 
> link
> 
> "While keystone correction is a handy feature for road warriors and other portable projector users, it does not produce an ideal picture quality. Scaling inside the projector creates a slightly distorted image, particularly at the sides of the screen. In a long-term installation, lens shift is preferred to keystone correction."


Thank you for the response! 


I would prefer not to mess with the keystone correction at all as I place more value on the picture quality than the size. Do you happen to know what the smallest gap between the ceiling and the top of the projector screen that I could get away with would be with this projector? 


I do have other options to get a 120" screen up in the room. I'm basing all of my numbers on using my current TV stand with the center channel on top of it below the screen. I'm not opposed to buying/building a new stand that would incorporate the center channel in it and that would sit lower. My current stand is 24.5" tall, and my center channel is about 8" tall. If I could move the center channel into a stand the same size or smaller, then I would have plenty more space to play with.


Thanks again!


----------



## Rashman

Benjammin172 said:


> Thank you for the response!
> Do you happen to know what the smallest gap between the ceiling and the top of the projector screen that I could get away with would be with this projector?


I know I've read about it and seen the answer in other places on these forums. There's a good deal of this kind of discussion over on the DIY screen forum where I spend a lot of time lurking. Off the top of my head I want to say that the projector lens needs to be at least 2" from the top of the screen when using the most extreme lens shift (however you should look this up rather than depending on my bad memory), and then of course you need to add in the distance introduced by the mount. 



Benjammin172 said:


> I do have other options to get a 120" screen up in the room. I'm basing all of my numbers on using my current TV stand with the center channel on top of it below the screen. I'm not opposed to buying/building a new stand that would incorporate the center channel in it and that would sit lower. My current stand is 24.5" tall, and my center channel is about 8" tall. If I could move the center channel into a stand the same size or smaller, then I would have plenty more space to play with.
> 
> Thanks again!


You definitely have a lot of options. If you're handy, you could even make a DIY accoustically-transparent screen and put your center channel *behind* the screen. As I said, I spend too much time lurking on the DIY screen forums.


----------



## Benjammin172

Rashman said:


> I know I've read about it and seen the answer in other places on these forums. There's a good deal of this kind of discussion over on the DIY screen forum where I spend a lot of time lurking. Off the top of my head I want to say that the projector lens needs to be at least 2" from the top of the screen when using the most extreme lens shift (however you should look this up rather than depending on my bad memory), and then of course you need to add in the distance introduced by the mount.
> 
> 
> 
> You definitely have a lot of options. If you're handy, you could even make a DIY accoustically-transparent screen and put your center channel *behind* the screen. As I said, I spend too much time lurking on the DIY screen forums.


Perfect, thank you so much for all of your help!


----------



## Ftoast

The w1070/1075 can offset as little as 5% the screen-height or as much as 15%. 
A 120" screen is 58.9inches tall. 5% of 58.9" is 2.95inches. 
So you'll need to have the w1070's lens-center at least 3inches above the top of a 120" image.

Another concern is whenever you're cutting something as close as this..these offset and zoom measurements are always +/- 5% at least. If you can just barely fit and it turns out that 5% on your particular unit is the opposite direction you need, that can screw it all up. Always try to leave yourself enough wiggle-room for a small +/- error in manufacturing.

Also, your screen will get hit by less reflection for every inch you can lower it beyond 2" below the ceiling, so finding a new home for the center channel will help TWO things.

Alternatively you could build a 120" spandex screen for very little $$$ as alreadymentioned.

OR

You could ever so slightly tilt the projector up to hit the screen at 2inches, and instead of using keystone, tilt the screen ever so slightly downward just like you would with a high mounted TV. The downward tilt will make the top slightly farther forward than the bottom which will make the image square despite the slightly upward angled projector.


----------



## Benjammin172

Ftoast said:


> The w1070/1075 can offset as little as 5% the screen-height or as much as 15%.
> A 120" screen is 58.9inches tall. 5% of 58.9" is 2.95inches.
> So you'll need to have the w1070's lens-center at least 3inches above the top of a 120" image.
> 
> Another concern is whenever you're cutting something as close as this..these offset and zoom measurements are always +/- 5% at least. If you can just barely fit and it turns out that 5% on your particular unit is the opposite direction you need, that can screw it all up. Always try to leave yourself enough wiggle-room for a small +/- error in manufacturing.
> 
> Also, your screen will get hit by less reflection for every inch you can lower it beyond 2" below the ceiling, so finding a new home for the center channel will help TWO things.
> 
> Alternatively you could build a 120" spandex screen for very little $$$ as alreadymentioned.
> 
> OR
> 
> You could ever so slightly tilt the projector up to hit the screen at 2inches, and instead of using keystone, tilt the screen ever so slightly downward just like you would with a high mounted TV. The downward tilt will make the top slightly farther forward than the bottom which will make the image square despite the slightly upward angled projector.


Wow, great information. Thanks so much! It seems like my best bet will be to replace the TV stand that I have with something that will accommodate my center channel and will sit a little lower. Then I will have plenty of space to play with and to make adjustments as opposed to worrying about every tenth of an inch.


Thanks again for all of your help guys!


----------



## Lethean

I just pulled the trigger on a W1070. I bought a used one from Amazon Warehouse. It's described as like new so I'm hoping it's okay to have bought. My one concern is throw distance. The projector will be about 16 feet from the wall, maybe 18. I'm sure that will be fine but I don't want to eiling mount it. I was thinking of using a half wall for now. Everything I've read suggests a half wall won't be high enough for a 100-120 inch 16:9 screen.


----------



## ben38

Lethean said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a W1070. I bought a used one from Amazon Warehouse. It's described as like new so I'm hoping it's okay to have bought. My one concern is throw distance. The projector will be about 16 feet from the wall, maybe 18. I'm sure that will be fine but I don't want to eiling mount it. I was thinking of using a half wall for now. Everything I've read suggests a half wall won't be high enough for a 100-120 inch 16:9 screen.


 At 16 feet, you'll have a much bigger picture than 120 inches. More like 150 inches plus. You'll have get the projector much closer. Around 10-13 feet.


----------



## AV_Integrated

Benjammin172 said:


> I do have other options to get a 120" screen up in the room. I'm basing all of my numbers on using my current TV stand with the center channel on top of it below the screen. I'm not opposed to buying/building a new stand that would incorporate the center channel in it and that would sit lower. My current stand is 24.5" tall, and my center channel is about 8" tall. If I could move the center channel into a stand the same size or smaller, then I would have plenty more space to play with.


If doing a front projection setup, ditch the TV stand.

Move your equipment out from the front of the room, preferably move your equipment out of the room altogether if you can. Slamming a screen against your ceiling isn't ideal. You will be looking up during all your viewing. Also, if your ceiling is white, you are putting the reflections right up against the worst possible location.

Instead, get a 6" speaker stand, put your speaker on it, then lower your screen to a far more acceptable height.

It may take a bit more work - it may take a lot more work - but it's also fun to get a good setup going on, and fighting really hard to get a lousy setup isn't the way to do things. Much more fun to fight for a setup that is awesome, unless there's just no way to do so and you are just living with whatever you end up with.


----------



## bluer101

Benjammin172 said:


> Can anyone give me some insight on what I can get away with in regards to ceiling mounting this projector?
> 
> 
> I just purchased a new house with a basement (finally!) and am working on putting together my home theater room. The ceilings are about 8' high, and it's a drop ceiling. My plan was to get a 120" screen, but that would place the top of the screen about 1-2 inches from the ceiling. The calculators that I have found online are confusing me with regards to how high the projector needs to be mounted. Can I get away with buying a low profile mount and using the vertical lens shift the move the image up? Or do I absolutely have to have the projector mounted above the top of the screen, meaning that I will need to go with a smaller screen size for the room?
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for any help you guys can give me!


You can check out my setup with 100 inch screen with a 26 inch high stand. You can click on the link in my signature for media console.

I have 8 ft ceilings too.


----------



## rwestley

There are several available on Aiiexpress

Non original bulb

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/BENQ-W1070-W1080ST-Projector-Lamp-5J-J7L05-001/32282728409.html

Original bulb 

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/orig...40-0-8-E20-8-for-Benq-W1080ST/1906390398.html

Both come from china. The price of the non-original compatible lamp is half the price. Might be worth trying at that price.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Good find! I thought these had dried up.

I would definitely get the 70 dollar one. It's not like 70 bucks every three years is a big price to keep a projector going.


----------



## Renron

Rwestley,
Those two bulbs you linked to (thank you) have different average life expectancies, as predicted, the less expensive one is rated at ~2,000 hrs. the more expensive ~3,000hrs. The more expensive one CLAIMS to be original OSRAM manufacture, who knows for sure. Considering the amount of work involved in replacing a lamp, the inconvenience, and hopefully not a broken bulb with loose glass, I'd put my money on the higher priced bulb. But then again, who knows for sure.......
Just to confuse things even more, here's another bulb listed.
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Orig...tor/1102318981.html?tracelog=back_to_detail_a
Could someone who has actually seen the back end of the ORIGINAL bulb please give us some feedback details of the OSRAM stamp / markings. This bulb also claims it's a "9" and not an "8".


Ben with the screen issue, 
Your solution is to move the screen down, away from the ceiling. Ceiling reflections wash out the dark portions of the screen and make everything look Blah.
I'm trying to talk the wife into letting me put some black velvet on the ceiling for reflection reduction. Sounds kinda kinky! 
Ron


----------



## rwestley

I probably would take a chance on the $35 lamp since who knows if the one for $70 or $75 is an original or just a knockoff with the Osram name on it. I would probably order a few to have an extra one on hand. At these prices it is hard to go
wrong. The one thing I would be sure of is that it is rated at 240V and has a 9N as the last number. The 8 is a different lamp.


----------



## kreeturez

Renron said:


> Could someone who has actually seen the back end of the ORIGINAL bulb please give us some feedback details of the OSRAM stamp / markings. This bulb also claims it's a "9" and not an "8".




The model number displayed on the bare bulb used in the official housing (at least mine) is:
Osram P-VIP 240/0.8 E20.9n

Here's a pic of the bulb in the housing with the model no visible:








Actually looks (on the surface) identical to the $70 link.


----------



## Benjammin172

Thanks for all of the help with the screen/mounting issue guys! Based on all of the advice, I have decided to ditch the old TV stand and to go with a component cabinet in an adjacent storage room instead. This way I will have a lot more flexibility with my screen size and positioning. I'm still going to go with a 120" screen, but now it will be a foot from the ceiling instead of just a few inches. 


So, yet another w1070 placement question: if 3" is the smallest distance from the projector to the top of the screen that I can get away with using the BenQ w1070, what is the largest distance? I already purchased the projector and I picked up a Chief RPAU mount. So I'm just trying to figure out what kind of extension, if any, that I'll need for the top of the screen to end up about a foot from the ceiling.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Rashman

Benjammin172 said:


> So, yet another w1070 placement question: if 3" is the smallest distance from the projector to the top of the screen that I can get away with using the BenQ w1070, what is the largest distance?



Based on the quoted offsets from Ftoast previously in this thread:



Ftoast said:


> The w1070/1075 can offset as little as 5% the screen-height or as much as 15%.
> A 120" screen is 58.9inches tall. 5% of 58.9" is 2.95inches.


I would say the largest distance would be 58.9" * 15% = 8.84 inches.


----------



## Andraž Radovan

Hello, I am new to this forum and I am pround owner of Benq w1070 

I am using it a lot .. really a lot (i made around 1300hours in 6 months) and now I am allready thinking about new lamp (sooner or later I'll need to buy it) but online I saw replacement bulbs and replacement moduls with bulbs.

What is the diference? Can I replace bulb myself? Can I replace module + bulb myself?

Is there maybe any "how to" replace this?  

I assume that I would find this answers in this topic .. but it is 370+ pages long  

Thank you 
A.R.


----------



## StephenRC

Thread on bulbs: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...1480854-bare-bulb-replacemnet-benq-w1070.html

Info on replacing bulb assembly is in the pdf manual page 49.


----------



## Renron

Kreeturez,
Thank you so much for taking the time to post the photograph. It is / was exactly what I was hoping someone would post. I agree, it sure looks like the one Posted above by Rwestley,
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/original-projector-lamp-bulb-P-VIP-240-0-8-E20-8-for-Benq-W1080ST/1906390398.html?aff_platform=aaf&sk=bm2aeAra%3AynmiMj2FM&cpt=1433791051750&af=6155355&cn=002&cv=11032041&dp=iaoa67q9hr00s3dy008sc&dl_target_url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.aliexpress.com%2Fitem%2Foriginal-projector-lamp-bulb-P-VIP-240-0-8-E20-8-for-Benq-W1080ST%2F1906390398.html&PID=6155355&URL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.aliexpress.com%2Fitem%2Foriginal-projector-lamp-bulb-P-VIP-240-0-8-E20-8-for-Benq-W1080ST%2F1906390398.html&aff_trace_key=33115899020863673

Short link huh? ;D

Ron


----------



## Lethean

I received my W1070 today and I haven't had a chance to setup a screen or mount the projector. Even with it displaying on a wall and part of my t.v when I tested it out, the image is pretty damn good for the price. I actually could see it replacing my ST60 as my main display if it weren't for the mediocre daytime viewing. The only two things I've noticed is my Comcast content displays fine but all the words are reversed and sound from my AVR sounds...Hollow? I'm not sure if I need to calibrate the 2nd HDMI output or not. It could also just be the broadcast. I'll try some other content.


----------



## dreamer

Renron said:


> Kreeturez,
> Thank you so much for taking the time to post the photograph. It is / was exactly what I was hoping someone would post. I agree, it sure looks like the one Posted above by Rwestley,
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/original-projector-lamp-bulb-P-VIP-240-0-8-E20-8-for-Benq-W1080ST/1906390398.html?aff_platform=aaf&sk=bm2aeAra%3AynmiMj2FM&cpt=1433791051750&af=6155355&cn=002&cv=11032041&dp=iaoa67q9hr00s3dy008sc&dl_target_url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.aliexpress.com%2Fitem%2Foriginal-projector-lamp-bulb-P-VIP-240-0-8-E20-8-for-Benq-W1080ST%2F1906390398.html&PID=6155355&URL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.aliexpress.com%2Fitem%2Foriginal-projector-lamp-bulb-P-VIP-240-0-8-E20-8-for-Benq-W1080ST%2F1906390398.html&aff_trace_key=33115899020863673
> 
> Short link huh? ;D
> 
> Ron


Sellers of cheap knockoffs have been known to use pictures of original lamps and send you something else.


----------



## mchammer_

Woot has the W1070 on sale for the next few days for $570 with $5 shipping bringing the total to $575! I'd post a link but I don't have enough community posts to do that yet. Just go to Woot->electronics->garage sale and its listed as the BenQ 2000 Lumen 1080p Home Theater Projector

The only things you need to be wary of is the unit is refurb and rather than the standard year warranty, it had 90 day warranty but this is still a steal for this great projector.


----------



## kreeturez

Renron said:


> Kreeturez,
> Thank you so much for taking the time to post the photograph. It is / was exactly what I was hoping someone would post. I agree, it sure looks like the one Posted above by Rwestley,



Pleasure, man. It was actually a shot I took a year or two ago when ordering my spare from a local AV supplier. Like Dreamer warns above, they managed to send the wrong model and I needed photographic proof to that effect. (They did sort me out thereafter).



dreamer said:


> Sellers of cheap knockoffs have been known to use pictures of original lamps and send you something else.



Agreed. Seller reputation needs to be good and it makes sense to ensure refunds are accepted. And even then, it's a bit of a gamble. But that price... Man, that's just plain dirt-cheap when the bulbs for this model are known to remain nice and bright for 4000-4500 hours plus (in SmartEco mode). That's 3+ years of use for most people; at (effectively) full brightness.


----------



## StrifeX

mchammer_ said:


> Woot has the W1070 on sale for the next few days for $570 with $5 shipping bringing the total to $575! I'd post a link but I don't have enough community posts to do that yet. Just go to Woot->electronics->garage sale and its listed as the BenQ 2000 Lumen 1080p Home Theater Projector
> 
> The only things you need to be wary of is the unit is refurb and rather than the standard year warranty, it had 90 day warranty but this is still a steal for this great projector.




Man, right when I'm ready to buy. But that refurb/90 warranty has me worried.


----------



## Lethean

Is there a way to see hours used and a way to tell if a unit has been calibrated? Since I bought mine used I'd like to know how many hours the lamp has been used for.


----------



## Rashman

Lethean said:


> Is there a way to see hours used and a way to tell if a unit has been calibrated? Since I bought mine used I'd like to know how many hours the lamp has been used for.


If you dig around in the menus, there is a display for "equivalent lamp hours" or something like that. I'll dig around and see if I can find a photo of it, or I'll take a photo of mine when I get home tonight.

EDIT: Here's a photo I found on the tubes:


----------



## Lethean

Rashman said:


> If you dig around in the menus, there is a display for "equivalent lamp hours" or something like that. I'll dig around and see if I can find a photo of it, or I'll take a photo of mine when I get home tonight.


Thanks! And no need to go through the trouble if you weren't checking your's anyways . I'll dig around today and once I find it I'll post the pic for future reference.


----------



## Rashman

Lethean said:


> Thanks! And no need to go through the trouble if you weren't checking your's anyways . I'll dig around today and once I find it I'll post the pic for future reference.


Beat you to it.


----------



## Lethean

Rashman said:


> Beat you to it.


Haha thanks.

Apparently it only has 5 hours on it. Not bad for a used one!

I got the screen set up and unfortunately it doesn't pull all the way down in front of the t.v. I'll have to get some lower hanging hooks for the ceiling. I'm going to wait to ceiling mount the projector until the 120 inch screen comes in. I'm really torn on 16:9 or 2.35/2.40. I put Star Trek Into Darkness on and the black bars were definitely noticeable on a 16:9 screen. but I'll also be doing some gaming. A screen with masking is out of budget.


----------



## Luis Gabriel Gerena

Has anyone done a ArgyllCMS calibration on the W1070?
I am not sure what my result numbers are yet but so far the best I have seen is %90 Gammut Coverage. I am waiting for feedback from the ArgyllCMS thread next.


----------



## AV_Integrated

Benjammin172 said:


> ...what is the largest distance? I already purchased the projector and I picked up a Chief RPAU mount. So I'm just trying to figure out what kind of extension, if any, that I'll need for the top of the screen to end up about a foot from the ceiling.


Good choice on the equipment relo!

So, here's how I do it. Mount your screen. Mount it at a height you like, make sure you are comfortable with the height and that it's level and all the rest.

Now, grab a ladder, a friend, maybe a few books, and an extension cord. Flip the projector over, power it on, bring up a full screen image, and take the projector to the top of the ladder. VERY CAREFULLY! All of this is very low tech, but works very well. Adjust the lens shift so it is maxed out, dropping the image as low as possible when the projector is upside down.

Now, raise the projector up until the image is really close to square with the screen and fills the screen and has no visible angle or anything else. Have the mount on it and everything. Now, measure from the top of the mount to the ceiling. Add half an inch, and that's how long your extension column should be.

Run over to Home Depot, grab the tube in the length you need, head home and mount it.

Very custom, relatively quick, should be accurate for the mounting as long as you take your time and are careful. I sometimes use books to perch the projector on so it is a more stable base to measure from and make sure I have things right.


----------



## DekPM19

i know this projector can do a lot of sizes with no problem, but is their a size that just works really well. Also is their a screen that works better than others. I am ready to pull the trigger on one but I am up in the air about which screen toget. This will be my first attempt at a projector and I am basically doing a rough in to see if I like it.
Allen


----------



## kreeturez

DekPM19 said:


> i know this projector can do a lot of sizes with no problem, but is their a size that just works really well. Also is their a screen that works better than others. I am ready to pull the trigger on one but I am up in the air about which screen toget. This will be my first attempt at a projector and I am basically doing a rough in to see if I like it.
> Allen



You'll want a standard (cheap), gain-free (ie, gain of 1.0), fixed-frame, white screen under most circumstances for this projector. Preferably a well-reviewed one.

A few years back I started with it at a 100" diagonal image; swapped to another wall (upon which I ended up using 110"); and about 6 months ago (when finally ceiling-mounting) I made a last-minute decision to push it up to 127". 

I found that at 100" it was actually a bit too bright for lights-out viewing (even in dimmest 'Eco' mode - though I switched BrilliantColor 'off' to tame brightness). 
110" was better. 
It now handles 127" in Eco mode (switched BrilliantColor back on) very nicely in the dark; SmartEco will take you way larger. We use SmartEco at the current 127" size when we want ambient light about (social gatherings, etc). @AV_Integrated drives a screen of over 160" diagonal without issue.

My recommendation? Don't order a screen at the same time: start by getting a feel for what size works for you by projecting onto a plain (preferably white; or light-in-color) wall and viewing for a few weeks; once you've worked out what size provides the ideal immersion for your room - then you commit to a screen.


----------



## DekPM19

Thank you for the information
Allen


----------



## DekPM19

kreeturez said:


> You'll want a standard (cheap), gain-free (ie, gain of 1.0), fixed-frame, white screen under most circumstances for this projector. Preferably a well-reviewed one.
> 
> A few years back I started with it at a 100" diagonal image; swapped to another wall (upon which I ended up using 110"); and about 6 months ago (when finally ceiling-mounting) I made a last-minute decision to push it up to 127".
> 
> I found that at 100" it was actually a bit too bright for lights-out viewing (even in dimmest 'Eco' mode - though I switched BrilliantColor 'off' to tame brightness).
> 110" was better.
> It now handles 127" in Eco mode (switched BrilliantColor back on) very nicely in the dark; SmartEco will take you way larger. We use SmartEco at the current 127" size when we want ambient light about (social gatherings, etc). @AV_Integrated drives a screen of over 160" diagonal without issue.
> 
> My recommendation? Don't order a screen at the same time: start by getting a feel for what size works for you by projecting onto a plain (preferably white; or light-in-color) wall and viewing for a few weeks; once you've worked out what size provides the ideal immersion for your room - then you commit to a screen.


How high off of the floor is your 127" screen ?
Allen


----------



## kreeturez

DekPM19 said:


> How high off of the floor is your 127" screen ?
> 
> Allen



From memory, it's between 2 and 3 feet above the floor.

Aim for having the center line of the screen reasonably close to eye level when seated: typically, you want your eyes no lower than a third of the height of the screen (when measured from the bottom of it), such that you're not staring upwards at the screen, which is tiring on the neck. Think of where you normally sit at a movie theatre to get an idea of what would work for you.


----------



## Benjammin172

AV_Integrated said:


> Good choice on the equipment relo!
> 
> So, here's how I do it. Mount your screen. Mount it at a height you like, make sure you are comfortable with the height and that it's level and all the rest.
> 
> Now, grab a ladder, a friend, maybe a few books, and an extension cord. Flip the projector over, power it on, bring up a full screen image, and take the projector to the top of the ladder. VERY CAREFULLY! All of this is very low tech, but works very well. Adjust the lens shift so it is maxed out, dropping the image as low as possible when the projector is upside down.
> 
> Now, raise the projector up until the image is really close to square with the screen and fills the screen and has no visible angle or anything else. Have the mount on it and everything. Now, measure from the top of the mount to the ceiling. Add half an inch, and that's how long your extension column should be.
> 
> Run over to Home Depot, grab the tube in the length you need, head home and mount it.
> 
> Very custom, relatively quick, should be accurate for the mounting as long as you take your time and are careful. I sometimes use books to perch the projector on so it is a more stable base to measure from and make sure I have things right.


Thanks so much for this! I have been trying so hard to get measurements exact and to plan everything out perfectly, and it never occurred to me to try a more practical and common sense approach to getting everything setup. I really appreciate you taking the time to write all of this up, I'm sure it will save me a ton of headache in the next few weeks!


----------



## AV_Integrated

Benjammin172 said:


> Thanks so much for this! I have been trying so hard to get measurements exact and to plan everything out perfectly, and it never occurred to me to try a more practical and common sense approach to getting everything setup. I really appreciate you taking the time to write all of this up, I'm sure it will save me a ton of headache in the next few weeks!


It will. I did the same thing you did, and I still typically measure things 100 times over, but when it comes time to hang the projector, before I actually cut a hole or mark up the ceiling for holes for hanging, I always just bring the projector up, set it on a ladder, and make sure that my own stupidity didn't get the best of me. Since I do installation work, I do carry several lengths of pipe with me on jobs to hit the drop I typically need, but I've done the same where I've gone out, bought the pipe, painted it flat black, then installed it at the end of the day, or the next day.

It's so fun, and so exciting, but taking your time, especially towards the end, is the way to go.


----------



## gonzo90017

I haven't read the whole thread. But from the last few pages I was wondering if I should be running it in Eco or Smarteco mode? I normally run in it in Eco to get the most hours out of the bulb. But if i'm going to get the same amount of hours by running it in SmartEco maybe I should run it in that mode?


----------



## Rew452

SmartEco gives longest hours on paper and also most of the brightness of Normal. I've used it for almost 2 years and it works pretty good.

Cheers


----------



## gonzo90017

That's very surprising to here. I use my pj about 90% of the time to watch sports. I wonder if that makes a difference in eco vs smarteco? 

But if Smarteco will give me the longer bulb life. Even though I watch mostly sports. I'll gladly take the extra brightness.


----------



## Movie78

I would like to upgrade my Benq W1070,what would be the next step up from this projector?


----------



## Ftoast

Movie78 said:


> I would like to upgrade my Benq W1070,what would be the next step up from this projector?


EDIT: looked at your build thread..noticed you've already treated the room nicely.

The cheapest way to upgrade if at all possible would be to cover the walls and ceiling between the screen and the seats with dark flat/matte paint or dark fabric to maximize the black-levels and contrast of the w1070. 
Doing this to a light-colored, smaller room can roughly DOUBLE the contrast.
About $50-200 depending on your choice of paint or fabric.

If you don't already mask black bars, buying or simply building your own masking panels can make a large percieved improvement. It won't actually increase contrast, but it will really look like it does.
Building your own black panels and putting a simple attachment method on or near the screen can easily be as low as $20.

Otherwise, to get a projector with noticeably deeper contrast, the least expensive option would be the Panasonic ae8000 at $1500.
It will have worse input-lag and worse motion-handling, but the contrast will look great for movies.

The next better projector if you want low input-lag, solid motion-handling AND excellent contrast will be the Sony hw40 at $2000.
.


----------



## DekPM19

I would like to know how high off of the floor a 120" screen is. I am looking at a 120" screen and right now I have a tape measure sticking up off of a small waste basket trying to get and idea of how it would look. Also on a 120" screen what is the best distanced back from the screen to mount the 1070.
Thanks
Allen


----------



## scoobdude

My 120" is about 24" off the ground at the border. And had about 8" above the upper border.

Ceiling mounted I was able to get it at 11 feet but would recommend it a little further like 12 feet


----------



## DekPM19

Thanks that sounds good
Allen


----------



## Movie78

Ftoast said:


> EDIT: looked at your build thread..noticed you've already treated the room nicely.
> 
> The cheapest way to upgrade if at all possible would be to cover the walls and ceiling between the screen and the seats with dark flat/matte paint or dark fabric to maximize the black-levels and contrast of the w1070.
> Doing this to a light-colored, smaller room can roughly DOUBLE the contrast.
> About $50-200 depending on your choice of paint or fabric.
> 
> If you don't already mask black bars, buying or simply building your own masking panels can make a large percieved improvement. It won't actually increase contrast, but it will really look like it does.
> Building your own black panels and putting a simple attachment method on or near the screen can easily be as low as $20.
> 
> Otherwise, to get a projector with noticeably deeper contrast, the least expensive option would be the Panasonic ae8000 at $1500.
> It will have worse input-lag and worse motion-handling, but the contrast will look great for movies.
> 
> The next better projector if you want low input-lag, solid motion-handling AND excellent contrast will be the Sony hw40 at $2000.
> .


Thanks!


----------



## phlogis

Just got my BenQ W1070, and boy does it look fantastic! I'm thinking about getting the silver ticket 110" screen, but I wanted to wait until I had the BenQ installed with the In Focus RSMAU mount. Should I install the screen or the projector first, and is there a thread I can read about how to best mount it in the ceiling? I have a small 10' 7" by 10' 7" space and I don't want to screw it up because it would minimize my possible screen size... 

And after I get it installed is there a good thread to read on how to best calibrate it? 

- Austin


----------



## Ftoast

phlogis said:


> Just got my BenQ W1070, and boy does it look fantastic! I'm thinking about getting the silver ticket 110" screen, but I wanted to wait until I had the BenQ installed with the In Focus RSMAU mount. Should I install the screen or the projector first, and is there a thread I can read about how to best mount it in the ceiling? I have a small 10' 7" by 10' 7" space and I don't want to screw it up because it would minimize my possible screen size...
> 
> And after I get it installed is there a good thread to read on how to best calibrate it?
> 
> - Austin


With 9ft lens-to-screen, you won't quite get 110"diagonal, so you'll need to have juuust enough room behind the projector for cords and nothing else to make it fit. It would probably be easier to mount the projector first (far back as possible and perpendicular to the screen-wall), center its small amount of lens-shift, make sure the image is square and level on the wall, mount the screen centered with the image, then use the zoom and offset controls to perfectly fill the screen.


----------



## scoobdude

I would mount the projector first and see what size screen you can put up. If you are doing audio as well you might need an acoustically transparent screen or at least some room on the sides. Good luck and ***** pics when you get a chance


----------



## hahajiang

I just bought the ht1085st. after setting up.(8'6" to wall) and enjoyed several movies at night. I really like to color and focus in the middle. and I don't hear fan noise during movie at all. Heck, I even like the 10w speaker with it, that produce very loud sound during night that I leave the volume at 1.

I do have questions:

1 it came with firmware 1.02, is it necessary to upgrade to higher firmware? because I have to send it back to benq for it,(nowhere to find the latest FW online) benq needs a RMA request form that claim some problem before approving the return. 

2 the left and right edge on the wall shows a little " (" and ")" , maybe 1/100 or less in scale, is there a way to fix it or it's supposed to be this. I know it's much better than a camera, but still a little annoying, I'd like perfect square on the wall.

3 I don't know if it's my picky or lack of experience on projector, it still looks not sharp enough. (I can identify single pixel of computer screen in 1080P hdmi, ) but in the edge, I can see the yellow and blue shade on both side of white line. I've tried the focus, and the best possible still shows the yellow and blue shade. Is it supposed to be this or better?

4 the lens looks dirty, but nothing on the surface, is it just the scattered lighting or something inside? the projection on the wall looks very uniform though. 

5 why the remote can only put it to standby mode (orange led) but not completely shutdown.

Anyway I still enjoy it, it can fill my wall beautifully, just need to cover the window for daytime viewing later. 

Thank you all for reading. and hope I can get some answers here


----------



## dreamer

kreeturez said:


> The model number displayed on the bare bulb used in the official housing (at least mine) is:
> Osram P-VIP 240/0.8 E20.9n
> 
> Here's a pic of the bulb in the housing with the model no visible:
> View attachment 762697
> 
> 
> Actually looks (on the surface) identical to the $70 link.


FWIW, my bulb finally arrived from China. I bought it from Ctlamp via Amazon http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00W9IAH04?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00

It doesn't have exactly the same markings as in your picture. It is the same except without the "n" at the end.

I bought it to have as a spare, so I won't know for quite a while how it actually performs. My original lamp still has thousands of hours (hopefully) to go.


----------



## tetraider

help!

I have a lamp exploded and damaged the glass behind her. What is the model name of the glass and where can I buy it? The lamp was replaced. But chipped glass give defects in displaying black. The service said that they can only replace the whole unit for $150

p.s.: also interested in the question of harm from the broken lamp. After all, to get rid of all debris/residue is almost impossible without investigating fully the projector. In what form and how many harmful substances are in the lamp?


----------



## gonzo90017

That sucks! How many hours did your lamp have?


----------



## tetraider

gonzo90017 said:


> That sucks! How many hours did your lamp have?


~ 3600h in smart eco/eco mode: 2600h plus approximately 1000h was reset after flashing firmware


----------



## AV_Integrated

tetraider said:


> help!
> 
> I have a lamp exploded and damaged the glass behind her. What is the model name of the glass and where can I buy it? The lamp was replaced. But chipped glass give defects in displaying black. The service said that they can only replace the whole unit for $150
> 
> p.s.: also interested in the question of harm from the broken lamp. After all, to get rid of all debris/residue is almost impossible without investigating fully the projector. In what form and how many harmful substances are in the lamp?


Buy a new lamp. Buy an entire lamp. The UV filter on that glass breaks down over time, and a factory original lamp should give you the same 3,000+ hours you got out of the original. That protective glass isn't just there to keep glass out of your projector, but it there to block harmful UV from destroying the projector, and this UV protection wears down with usage, which is why the manufacturer ONLY sells complete lamp assemblies, and why people should always replace the entire lamp.

3,600 hours... If a replacement original BenQ lamp is 250 bucks, then that's less that 7 cents for each hour of viewing.

No chance I would go generic if I actually cared about my projector and it continuing to deliver the stunning image I have loved for several years.


----------



## JoeBoy73

gonzo90017 said:


> I haven't read the whole thread. But from the last few pages I was wondering if I should be running it in Eco or Smarteco mode? I normally run in it in Eco to get the most hours out of the bulb. But if i'm going to get the same amount of hours by running it in SmartEco maybe I should run it in that mode?


I started out in Normal Mode..then I left it in Smart Eco...built died last week with a little over 5000 hours (a little over 2 years) on it. I'm really digging the new OEM bulb now!


----------



## gonzo90017

JoeBoy73 said:


> I started out in Normal Mode..then I left it in Smart Eco...built died last week with a little over 5000 hours (a little over 2 years) on it. I'm really digging the new OEM bulb now!


What kind of content do you usually watch? And what OEM bulb did you get and how much did it cost?


----------



## csgve

Is there anyone that knows how to turn off the message "Save up to 70% of your lamp power. Time to do your part in saving the planet."? Seems like I have to let the source be continuously on or send back the projector.


----------



## Mako PJ

I was wondering, if anyone has suggestions, already switch out HDMI cables. Bought the W1070, great projector, very happy with it overall especially for the price. I upgraded from the Optoma HD66. I have PS4/Xbox 360 hooked up and even tested 3D gaming, seems to work very well. My problem has been TWC box. We had an old Scientific Atlanta HDTV cable/dvr box but there was a problem with handshaking or something, called TWC they updated the box but that didn't fix it, they had no problem replacing the cable box. They gave us a Samsung cable/dvr box (H3272) which seemed work at first but now we are noticing things we didn't notice in the first 2 minutes of setting it up.

When we change channels the projector first gets the new channel but after about 1-2 seconds it loses the signal, screen goes black (searching for signal) for 2-5 seconds then it comes back. After that it looks fine, not a deal killer at all but its kind of annoying. This doesn't seem to be an issue with a Cisco HD box (DTA 271HD) but I might need to do more testing. 

Wondering, if this is a normal issue and if anyone has any suggestions. It's not a deal breaker it would be nice if it worked a little smoother. Thanks in advance.


----------



## StephenRC

Set the Cisco to output 1080 only, that may fix it.


----------



## bluer101

StephenRC said:


> Set the Cisco to output 1080 only, that may fix it.


Yep, it sounds like it's changing resolutions.


----------



## Mako PJ

Stephen and Bluer,

I thought that might be what is happening but not sure I can do anything. Its the Samsung that is hooked up. I had it set to auto then this started happening and I just set it to 1080i. I am going to test out some more stuff but yeah, its actually like its changing the resolution every channel. Thanks guys.


----------



## Mako PJ

Even if I set the cable box to 1080i output, it manually outputs different resolution between 480p, 720p, and 1080i on an individual channel basis... when I turn the channel which has a different resolution output then it resets the projector.


----------



## bluer101

Mako PJ said:


> Even if I set the cable box to 1080i output, it manually outputs different resolution between 480p, 720p, and 1080i on an individual channel basis... when I turn the channel which has a different resolution output then it resets the projector.


Even if only 1080i is the only thing checked off. 



settings > left arrow 5 times to "high definition" > resolution > make sure only 1080I has the dot next to it.


----------



## Paulus_Grandis

Hey All,

I've been using the BenQ W1070 for a couple months now and I've been very happy with it!

I just had a question concerning motion blur...By default, the motion blur isn't too bad, but is noticeable in certain situations. 

I was reading a thread on BlurBusters and it talks about turning on 3D mode on this projector, even when viewing 2D content, to help decrease motion blur. But I'm not sure how to do that...is such a thing possible? Or are there other ways to minimize motion blur?

Thanks!

-Paul


----------



## pletwals

Is this still more or less the best projector for the money?

I am finishing a big multifunctional (black) space in our new house build. I have a big scope screen (55" height) ready to install for which the Sony VPL 500/600 would be awesome but the budget doesn't allow it yet.

My thinking is to get the BenQ and use it in 16/9 only while saving up ASAP for the great Sony. Alternatively, I could spend about 2K on the Sony HW40 and do a little longer with it if that is suitable for 2.35/1. The house is for the weekends/holydays only during the next few years until it's completely finished, BTW.

One more question: the projector will mounted against the ceiling. I reccon it's necessary to use a mount and upside-down? 
I was hoping to make a U-shaped shelve against the ceiling and put it on the shelve, upside-up. That's no go, right?


----------



## Surfdrifter

rolling01 said:


> Ok cheers look forward to your thoughts.


Ok, I have the Lumagen Mini 3D for about 3 weeks now. It's a great piece of hardware and I really enjoy the aspect ratio management, which was the main reason of buying it, in the first place.

I hired a professional to calibrate the Benq with the help of the Lumagen few days ago.

I think there must have been an error somewhere, because when I play videos from my Oppo, I think there is a red tint.
For instance, when I press the info button of the Oppo the letters don't look white to me, but SLIGHTLY red.

This makes the faces look a little bit more red, than what I was used to (Benq was calibrated from the same professional before without the lumagen). I'll call him to come back to see if something strange has happened in the process.

Other than that, there is an obvious change in contrast. The picture (other than the issue with the red tint, which for sure is fixable) is way better in terms of contrast! The image looks stunning, comparing my previous calibration.

I also, use the enhancements of the Lumagen, which I don't know if they help in perceiving a better picture, but I think I prefer them over Darbee.

Also, in some movies the Adaptive Contrast at 1 is nice, but not a set-and-forget setting like Darbee or the other enhancements.

I'll definitely recommend a Lumagen, which really pushes the limits of BenQ. I would really like to create a mechanism to make the ceiling black during movie watch as the next step!


----------



## AV_Integrated

pletwals said:


> Is this still more or less the best projector for the money?
> 
> I am finishing a big multifunctional (black) space in our new house build. I have a big scope screen (55" height) ready to install for which the Sony VPL 500/600 would be awesome but the budget doesn't allow it yet.
> 
> My thinking is to get the BenQ and use it in 16/9 only while saving up ASAP for the great Sony. Alternatively, I could spend about 2K on the Sony HW40 and do a little longer with it if that is suitable for 2.35/1. The house is for the weekends/holydays only during the next few years until it's completely finished, BTW.
> 
> One more question: the projector will mounted against the ceiling. I reccon it's necessary to use a mount and upside-down?
> I was hoping to make a U-shaped shelve against the ceiling and put it on the shelve, upside-up. That's no go, right?


If, for whatever reason you got a scope screen, then you should be looking at the Panasonic AE8000 which has the zoom range, and a motorized zoom feature to deal with the two different image sizes you will need to deal with.

No chance I would go with the W1070 and a scope screen. You didn't buy a 2.35 projector, so using a 2.35 screen always requires some extra thought and effort and a serious case of 'does this make sense?' before buying.


----------



## erwinfrombelgium

You are probably right. The Panasonic PT-AT6000E as it's called in EU can be had for €1,500 these days. Lens memory is definitely nice to have. It's the main reason why I would not consider the Sony VW350.


----------



## dreamer

pletwals said:


> Is this still more or less the best projector for the money?
> 
> I am finishing a big multifunctional (black) space in our new house build. I have a big scope screen (55" height) ready to install for which the Sony VPL 500/600 would be awesome but the budget doesn't allow it yet.
> 
> My thinking is to get the BenQ and use it in 16/9 only while saving up ASAP for the great Sony. Alternatively, I could spend about 2K on the Sony HW40 and do a little longer with it if that is suitable for 2.35/1. The house is for the weekends/holydays only during the next few years until it's completely finished, BTW.
> 
> One more question: the projector will mounted against the ceiling. I reccon it's necessary to use a mount and upside-down?
> I was hoping to make a U-shaped shelve against the ceiling and put it on the shelve, upside-up. That's no go, right?


You can set the W1070 up for a 2.35 screen in two ways:

1) Slide an anamorphic lens in front to expand the 112" 16:9 image to the 142" 2.35 image the same height. Anamorphic lenses are expensive but can be re-used with many different projectors. You will have more resolution and more light on the screen that the "zoom" method below, but the extra resolution will be "created" by the W1070 scaling engine. You can also choose to build your own anamorphic lens for under $100 but it will not be as good as a professional lens. Is it good enough to suit you at least temporarily ? Up to you. http://www.avsforum.com/forum/174-d...enses-using-trophy-prisms-2.html#post35211354
DIY Anamorphic Lens 
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...ready-lens-shift-1000-a-348.html#post29404801

2) The "zoom" method. Build a mount for the W1070 that allows the entire projector to be rotated around pivot points such that it can be "forward" with a 12' throw and lens 12" down from the ceiling but can be rotated down, then "back", and then up so it is at 13' throw and 2" down from the ceiling (essentially flush to ceiling in the "back" position). Then just use the zoom lens on the projector to fill the screen side to side and let the "black bars" top and bottom spill above and below the screen. The actual image resolution is only 820x1920 but it is all "real" resolution with no scaling, and you only get 75% of the light from the projector because the "black bars" still exist above and below the screen and contribute no light to the actual movie image. The resolution and light loss is true no matter what 16:9 native projector you are talking about.

Either method is more "trouble" and more "manual" that the Panasonic's lens memory. And the Panny has slightly better dark detail. But it also lacks the brightness of the W1070, the gaming speed of the W1070 if that is of interest, and it shows screendoor effect compared to the W1070. If 3D movies in 2.35 are desired, the Panny really is not bright enough for your screen size. The Panny is also $800 more than the W1070.

As to mounting, the W1070 must be upside down if setting up high. It can be mounted to the underside of something like a shelf or something like this:








and then set up on a shelf if you don't want or can't use a traditional ceiling mount.


----------



## pletwals

Okay, thanks. Let me think about it.


----------



## mega129

*W1070 problem*

Hello everyone

Can someone knowledgeable or who has previously experienced similar problem, please help diagnose the issue I'm having with my beloved Benq 1070?

My W1070 was functioning fine since installing it last August, but over the last few weeks, something is not right. After about 20 minutes of operation, faces on the screen take on overly saturated hues and tones, objects in background develop concentric/oval halos, accompanied by some flickering. It becomes quite unwatchable after a few more minutes. The projector does start sounding a bit high pitched as the picture is distorted, but there is no red or blinking light that comes on.

After hitting the stop button, the sound alternates between high and low pitched whine, as the picture flickers quite a bit before settling down gradually.

If I shut down the projector for a few hours, it works fine the next time it is turned on...for 20 minutes or so...and things start to go downhill again.

I have attached pictures depicting some of the symptoms described above. After a few hours of observation, it does seem that the fan, or some other part of the cooling system (blower?) might be going out.
The projector is ceiling mounted (not flush) and has plenty of room for ventilation; the room is kept at a constant temperature of 75 F.

I bought this unit directly from Benq barely a year ago (it went out of warranty just under a month ago), the lamp has registered only about 350 hours. It came with firmware 1.08.

Any help/guidance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## llev

Anybody can help? Thanks a lot.

I got my W1070 for several months and recently get ready to enjoy the 3D feature of the PJ. I'm very satisfied with the performance when it works. I found it works for all of the side by side format movies. However, for some movies I couldn't observe any 3D effect and only terrible ghosting if I switch the 3D to side by side or top and bottom. I'm wondering the source has some different 3D format? The most weird thing is that when I entered the 3D setting, I could only choose among off, side by side and top and bottom. The Auto, sequential frame, and the other one (I cannot remember the name) are grey and cannot be chosen. Anybody know how to fix this? TIA


----------



## dreamer

llev said:


> Anybody can help? Thanks a lot.
> 
> I got my W1070 for several months and recently get ready to enjoy the 3D feature of the PJ. I'm very satisfied with the performance when it works. I found it works for all of the side by side format movies. However, for some movies I couldn't observe any 3D effect and only terrible ghosting if I switch the 3D to side by side or top and bottom. I'm wondering the source has some different 3D format? The most weird thing is that when I entered the 3D setting, I could only choose among off, side by side and top and bottom. The Auto, sequential frame, and the other one (I cannot remember the name) are grey and cannot be chosen. Anybody know how to fix this? TIA


The first thing to do is make sure your 3D bluray player is connected directly to the W1070. That will eliminate any difficulty in the AVR. If it works when the bluray is playing directly to the W1070, then the problem is the AVR. If it still does not work, then it is the bluray player or the W1070. But you must be sure the AVR has first been eliminated to narrow down the problem. I don't use 3D (or even like 3D), so I can't help you other than the same steps any troubleshooting requires. If your source is not bluray disc, or you are playing through your computer or PS4 or something, then there are even more layers to check. You must check all setting on every step from the source to the projector.


----------



## buckets21

Hello Everybody. I'm new here. Just got some Questions about this projector. I've Never Owned a Project .

I'm planning on using the Projector to Play Some PC Games like Fifa and NBA 2k ,Watch Some Movies and Sport. IS This good for that?

I'm Also planning on using a coffee table to put the Projector on is that OK?


----------



## Ftoast

buckets21 said:


> Hello Everybody. I'm new here. Just got some Questions about this projector. I've Never Owned a Project .
> 
> I'm planning on using the Projector to Play Some PC Games like Fifa and NBA 2k ,Watch Some Movies and Sport. IS This good for that?
> 
> I'm Also planning on using a coffee table to put the Projector on is that OK?


The w1070 is great for games, sports and movies (fast response, great motion-handling, and a very crisp+accurate picture).
With its zoom range you can easily set it for a fairly short throw-distance that works better than most from a coffee table.

About how far from the wall will the table be?


----------



## buckets21

Ftoast said:


> The w1070 is great for games, sports and movies (fast response, great motion-handling, and a very crisp+accurate picture).
> With its zoom range you can easily set it for a fairly short throw-distance that works better than most from a coffee table.
> 
> About how far from the wall will the table be?


Thanks for the reply. I Was looking at putting the Table about 6 feet away. I want to display it at 80 Inches as I can get a good deal on a 80 Inch Screen.


----------



## Ftoast

buckets21 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I Was looking at putting the Table about 6 feet away. I want to display it at 80 Inches as I can get a good deal on a 80 Inch Screen.


You'll need the projector's front/lens at least 6feet+9inches back from the screen/wall to make an 80inch image. The projector itself is roughly 1ft deep/long..so the back edge of your table will have to be almost 8ft back; does that leave you enough leg-room?
If your room is about 13ft+ long, you should be good.


----------



## mishari84

I bought W1070 again after a journey with JVC x500 and LG PF1500. I hope I will still like it after I had x500 for a while, but definitely I miss W1070's 3D, which was better in separation and depth, solid and immersive.


----------



## buckets21

Ftoast said:


> You'll need the projector's front/lens at least 6feet+9inches back from the screen/wall to make an 80inch image. The projector itself is roughly 1ft deep/long..so the back edge of your table will have to be almost 8ft back; does that leave you enough leg-room?
> If your room is about 13ft+ long, you should be good.


Thanks For The Help


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

mishari84 said:


> I bought W1070 again after a journey with JVC x500 and LG PF1500. I hope I will still like it after I had x500 for a while, but definitely I miss W1070's 3D, which was better in separation and depth, solid and immersive.


When you watch 3D movies with SVP, it's definitely a whole other level. of immersion. No projector this good deserves to be this cheap. I want better blacks from my next projector, but not at the expense of literally any of the awesomeness that the w1070 represents, at this or any consumer-oriented price range (so, low or medium end)


----------



## crazyhog

RLBURNSIDE said:


> When you watch 3D movies with SVP, it's definitely a whole other level. of immersion. No projector this good deserves to be this cheap. I want better blacks from my next projector, but not at the expense of literally any of the awesomeness that the w1070 represents, at this or any consumer-oriented price range (so, low or medium end)



pardon for my ignorance, but what is SVP? ( SVP for MPC - HC u meant ?)


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Yeah. They're making a new version for VLC that works in multiple windows at the same time and uses 40% less resources.


----------



## Renron

SVP? Here's the main page
http://www.svp-team.com/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Can anyone tell me if these will work with the BenQ w1070?

http://www.amazon.ca/Samsung-SSG-5150GB-3D-Active-Glasses/dp/B00INO6JX2


----------



## StephenRC

No, those won't work since they're bluetooth only. You need DLP-Link glasses.

See this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/191-3...070-144hz-compatible-dlp-link-3d-glasses.html


----------



## Deadlyg33k

StephenRC said:


> No, those won't work since they're bluetooth only. You need DLP-Link glasses.
> 
> See this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/191-3...070-144hz-compatible-dlp-link-3d-glasses.html


Okay thought so thanks man.


----------



## Renron

It doesn't appear to be compatible with our projectors. BenQ uses a red flash to sync the active glasses. The ones you linked to use RF or IR to sync glasses. 
Also, in the Q&A section on Amazon someone else asked your question and the answer was "NOPE". 
Ron


----------



## AV_Integrated

Deadlyg33k said:


> Okay thought so thanks man.


Not sure what access you have to the EStar glasses, but they are far better than the Sainsonics that I've used.

http://www.amazon.com/EStar-America...d=1436639627&sr=8-1&keywords=estar+3d+glasses


----------



## petetherock

It will be my first 3D projector and I came from a Mits 4000. I will be mainly using it for 2d actually. 
Will it be an improvement?

Also the lowest I see is $699 on Amazon. 
Can I get a better deal. I am ok with a tad more for the 1075/1070+ too. 

I will be using it on a coffee table at about 2.5 meters away, and projecting onto a 85" screen I inherited. 

Thanks


----------



## BladeZX

I have been looking at one of these as well. Still debating


----------



## AV_Integrated

petetherock said:


> It will be my first 3D projector and I came from a Mits 4000. I will be mainly using it for 2d actually.
> Will it be an improvement?


It will be an improvement.



petetherock said:


> Also the lowest I see is $699 on Amazon.
> Can I get a better deal. I am ok with a tad more for the 1075/1070+ too.


I would spend more for the W1070 over the W1075. If you are looking for deals, keep checking Google. But, the going price right now does seem to be about $700.



petetherock said:


> I will be using it on a coffee table at about 2.5 meters away, and projecting onto a 85" screen I inherited.


That's a really small screen. My screen is 161" diagonal with the W1070. So, at some point, you may want to look into a larger setup. Not sure what your home situation is.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Oh god, with that small a screen I would definitely have to run it in Eco and add an ND2/ND4 filter until the bulb dims enough after a year or two. This many lumens is wasted, actually quite overkill, on such a small screen. Except for 3D, you can never get enough lumens for 3D.


----------



## petetherock

Small home mates... and it's a lot bigger than my plasma, so 85" it has to be 

Of course I am open to other projectors, but I don't see many options with the same quality.
However, there was some reports of issues, such as dust blobs and broken units?


----------



## rnatalli

petetherock said:


> Also the lowest I see is $699 on Amazon.


B&H Photo had it last week for $639 shipped ($649 less $10 coupon) so keep an eye on them.


----------



## anirbana

mega129 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Can someone knowledgeable or who has previously experienced similar problem, please help diagnose the issue I'm having with my beloved Benq 1070?
> 
> My W1070 was functioning fine since installing it last August, but over the last few weeks, something is not right. After about 20 minutes of operation, faces on the screen take on overly saturated hues and tones, objects in background develop concentric/oval halos, accompanied by some flickering. It becomes quite unwatchable after a few more minutes. The projector does start sounding a bit high pitched as the picture is distorted, but there is no red or blinking light that comes on.
> 
> After hitting the stop button, the sound alternates between high and low pitched whine, as the picture flickers quite a bit before settling down gradually.
> 
> If I shut down the projector for a few hours, it works fine the next time it is turned on...for 20 minutes or so...and things start to go downhill again.
> 
> I have attached pictures depicting some of the symptoms described above. After a few hours of observation, it does seem that the fan, or some other part of the cooling system (blower?) might be going out.
> The projector is ceiling mounted (not flush) and has plenty of room for ventilation; the room is kept at a constant temperature of 75 F.
> 
> I bought this unit directly from Benq barely a year ago (it went out of warranty just under a month ago), the lamp has registered only about 350 hours. It came with firmware 1.08.
> 
> Any help/guidance is greatly appreciated.


I had this exact problem on Infocus IN8X range and had to sell it off as Infocus couldn't fix it other than swapping units within warranty. I did more research to find out what is happening and there are two aspects to the problem.

1. The problem you are seeing on screen is posterization issue and it shows up worst on DVD signals.
2. Usually the PJ starts fine and within minutes (in my case it was within 5 min) the images starts looking weird. 

My readings and research pointed out two possibilities - both documented on internet, but hard to find
a. There is oil or extensive smear type contamination on color wheel (I discounted that as I cleaned my color wheel)
b. The optical light path is damaged or more precisely someone found that the internal lining of the panel has burned out resulting posterised bandings and excess heat buildup with fan struggling to cope up.

Now this is worrying for me as well as I only thought this issue is found on Infocus panels due to a design fault.

take a look here on the thread I started with pics

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/24-di...-projector-posterization-issue-need-help.html

Another one here at Owner's thread and you will see so many frustrated users eventually giving up and buying something else.
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...d-reviews-settings-screenshots-issues-33.html

Speak to BenQ and get a replacement or fix and keep us posted. From the pics you posted and the description, it looks like the same problem, but I hope not and it is something else resulting i similar artifacts.

Ani


----------



## Deadlyg33k

AV_Integrated said:


> Not sure what access you have to the EStar glasses, but they are far better than the Sainsonics that I've used.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EStar-America...d=1436639627&sr=8-1&keywords=estar+3d+glasses


Unfortunately Amazon.ca as well as the US site has them listed as "Currently Unavailable." Are the Sainsonics really that bad? This will be my first foray into 3D at home and I don't want to spend 1/3 the cost of the W1070 itself on something that will be utilized here and there. I want to game in 3D as well if that impacts the glasses I should be getting.


----------



## mega129

anirbana said:


> I had this exact problem on Infocus IN8X range and had to sell it off as Infocus couldn't fix it other than swapping units within warranty. I did more research to find out what is happening and there are two aspects to the problem.
> 
> 1. The problem you are seeing on screen is posterization issue and it shows up worst on DVD signals.
> 2. Usually the PJ starts fine and within minutes (in my case it was within 5 min) the images starts looking weird.
> 
> My readings and research pointed out two possibilities - both documented on internet, but hard to find
> a. There is oil or extensive smear type contamination on color wheel (I discounted that as I cleaned my color wheel)
> b. The optical light path is damaged or more precisely someone found that the internal lining of the panel has burned out resulting posterised bandings and excess heat buildup with fan struggling to cope up.
> 
> Now this is worrying for me as well as I only thought this issue is found on Infocus panels due to a design fault.
> 
> take a look here on the thread I started with pics
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/24-di...-projector-posterization-issue-need-help.html
> 
> Another one here at Owner's thread and you will see so many frustrated users eventually giving up and buying something else.
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...d-reviews-settings-screenshots-issues-33.html
> 
> Speak to BenQ and get a replacement or fix and keep us posted. From the pics you posted and the description, it looks like the same problem, but I hope not and it is something else resulting i similar artifacts.
> 
> Ani


Thanks Ani for responding and sharing the helpful information. Benq was good enough to issue an RMA seeing the PJ was about a month out of warranty. I sent it in last week and they just shipped it back today (will get here later this week). I called them to ask what was the issue they found, they said they had replaced the color wheel which was the problem. Fingers crossed, hoping it is fixed when I get it back in my hands.

Will report back here with the results. Wish me luck!


----------



## dreamer

Deadlyg33k said:


> Unfortunately Amazon.ca as well as the US site has them listed as "Currently Unavailable." Are the Sainsonics really that bad? This will be my first foray into 3D at home and I don't want to spend 1/3 the cost of the W1070 itself on something that will be utilized here and there. I want to game in 3D as well if that impacts the glasses I should be getting.


Supposedly, these G15 glasses (the DLP-LINK, not the BT version) work with the W1070 and are the least expensive ($10) and lightest weight.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/G15-DLP-3D-...453?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58b7792b0d


----------



## Ftoast

I can vouch for the two pair of 144Hz universal DLPlink g15's I have working totally fine with the w1070 while I had it.
I can't comment too much on their weight, but it didn't take me long to get used to them despite being someone who doesn't normally wear glasses.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

I ordered 4 of the Sainsonic's for under a hundo shipped. I was reading the thread and throughtout this forum and others and honestly there's so many audio/videophiles that when it comes down to things I figured I'd try the affordable options first. To be honest I almost didn't buy the W1070 (over the Epson 2030) because of the fear of RBE, but I see none of that and this projector is leaps and bounds better than my previous Epson 705HD. I read about the red tint, ghosting and the like, but I have a feeling I'll slap them on and see nothing wrong with them at all. Most of you guys on here have trained yourselves to pick up subtle nuances a laymen like myself won't. Once you see it you can't unsee it as is the saying around here. lol

But at the end of the day I'm a PC guy and a gamer so I understand, if I can't achieve a constant 60 fps I won't play the game, most don't care, but I have trained myself to get use to that, same as minimum resolutions of 1920x1080 etc. I'm rambling now, lol, but I want others to read this and realize that unless you fall into that 5% of pro's on here, stop worrying and go with whatever option fits your budget and enjoy your toys. Once the cost of things drops we'll all be upgrading anyway.


----------



## bluer101

Deadlyg33k said:


> I ordered 4 of the Sainsonic's for under a hundo shipped. I was reading the thread and throughtout this forum and others and honestly there's so many audio/videophiles that when it comes down to things I figured I'd try the affordable options first. To be honest I almost didn't buy the W1070 (over the Epson 2030) because of the fear of RBE, but I see none of that and this projector is leaps and bounds better than my previous Epson 705HD. I read about the red tint, ghosting and the like, but I have a feeling I'll slap them on and see nothing wrong with them at all. Most of you guys on here have trained yourselves to pick up subtle nuances a laymen like myself won't. Once you see it you can't unsee it as is the saying around here. lol
> 
> But at the end of the day I'm a PC guy and a gamer so I understand, if I can't achieve a constant 60 fps I won't play the game, most don't care, but I have trained myself to get use to that, same as minimum resolutions of 1920x1080 etc. I'm rambling now, lol, but I want others to read this and realize that unless you fall into that 5% of pro's on here, stop worrying and go with whatever option fits your budget and enjoy your toys. Once the cost of things drops we'll all be upgrading anyway.



Yep, put them on and enjoy the movie.


----------



## mishari84

Sainsonic where noticeably worse than 3dtv corp blue glasses(optoma zd302) 
It is worth it to get quality glasses for w1070 great 3d.


----------



## cyberheater

Deadlyg33k said:


> I read about the red tint


The dark red tint is real and very noticeable. I also bought some G15's and the dark red tint is now a solid black. A huge difference.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Little off topic and I'm sure it may have been answered (even though I went through all the pages, yes...ALL) but I may have missed it. I'm going to be upgrading the firmware tonight from 1.05 to 1.08 to gain access to the 3D support I'll need for easier setup with my HTPC. My question is this; Are these firmware updates cumulative? Meaning does update 1.08 include everything in update 1.06 and 1.07 respectively or do I need to update in order? Thanks!

EDIT: Never mind I got my answer and yes I did miss it. lol The updates are indeed cumulative if anyone else is curious. Thanks again all!


----------



## chmcke01

*E-Star*



dreamer said:


> Supposedly, these G15 glasses (the DLP-LINK, not the BT version) work with the W1070 and are the least expensive ($10) and lightest weight.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/G15-DLP-3D-...453?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58b7792b0d


The E star shows as in stock when I click on the Amazon link a couple posts ago, but I can say that I got generic G15 glasses from China just like these and they worked great except for not having rechargeable batteries. I took the battery out after each use so there was no unintended drain. Alas, my daughter threw them on the floor right before my wife stepped on them and broke one of the lenses...but I intend to buy more as soon as my wife will let me, lol (she hates watching stuff in 3D because she says it gives her a headache, so she says it would be a waste to buy them for myself because I could only use them when she wasn't home, lol).


----------



## cyberheater

SightSeeker1 said:


> Okay guys, I got my i1D3 Colorimeter. I have the newest projector with the backlit remote. Definitely different than the projector central settings.
> 
> Here is cinema mode no calibration
> http://imgur.com/ztXbvqo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is after calibration. All delta's except for the 100% are below 1 which is really tight.
> http://imgur.com/IBiUYdA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamma
> http://imgur.com/iQdrJ6I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I first didn't realize I had brilliant color on and the top and bottom of chart looked a lot worse. I turned it off and started over and found better results. It was pushing off the grayscale at the ends for sure. If you use my settings make sure to leave it off. Color looked pretty good. I'm not going to post the chart but delta is under 3 for all colors. Red was at like 7 before some tuning and green was at 3.2 or so but they are both under after some mild tweaking.
> 
> I am very happy with the settings. If you make the changes make sure to put on a movie or something and pause a human face if you can. Make the color changes and you will see the picture change for sure. It is noticeable.
> 
> If enough people want it I will do it again with different lamp settings.
> 
> *****These settings will not work with any other lamp setting. *** *
> 
> Here are the settings
> 
> Mode - Cinema
> Brightness - 50
> Contrast - 50
> Sharpness - Default (Didn't measure so turn to personal preference)
> Lamp Power ECO
> Advanced Menu
> Color Temp
> RGain - 101
> GGail - 100
> BGain - 105
> ROff - 251
> GOff - 249
> BOff - 254
> Color mgmt
> Red
> 46
> 51
> 48
> Green
> 50
> 49
> 47
> Blue (No Changes)
> Gamma - 2.4



I tried these calibration settings. I changed the gamma to 2.2. These settings are very good. Skin tones are very realistic. Thanks.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

So I ordered the glasses and the next day they arrived! So I tried them out with a Jurassic Park rip (Half-SBS) rip and it was amazing! I saw none of the things people were warning me about and either did three other people. But I did run into an issue that I'm wondering if you guys can help me out with?

I managed to do the firmware update pretty easily and now she sits pretty with 1.08. Now in the changelog it states that it now should support 1080p SBS, however the rip I have is 1080p SBS but when I try to run it the option is greyed out. When I switch to lets say 1080i then it works with no issues. I tried PowerDVD, BS Player, Stereoscopic and MPC and it's the same thing. Even trying to run games I have to drop them down to 720p in order to play SBS at 60 fps, or be stuck with 1080p 30fps locked which is a non-started for me. lol

Am I missing something here? I thought the update was suppose to solve that issue? I mean the handshaking now is awesomely fast but this is annoying. I can live with having to switch to 1080i if need be but this update was suppose to eliminate the need for that all together. I have read somewhere that I need to output my PC to RGB as well as the projector. How do you do that? I know for the PC but never saw that option in the BenQ menu. (Actually I found the answer for this Go into "system setup advanced" > "HDMI Settings" > change "HDMI Format" to PC signal) Let me know your thoughts guys and gals because I'm stumped. Thanks!

*Oh and also, I need to hook up 2 HDMI cables to my single OUTPUT on my receiver. Is there a product you guys recommend for this? Something that won't lose quality of course.*


----------



## StephenRC

Monoprice has several: http://www.monoprice.com/Search/Index?keyword=hdmi+splitter+3d
Make sure it's 3D compatible.


----------



## tomtastic

I love the PJ, but really annoyed with how long it takes the signal to get thru. Not sure what the term for it is, HDMI handshake maybe. But every time I play something, even though it's connected the screen goes black, blue, sometimes purple, black, the video is already playing and it's about 5 seconds into the content before it's finally displayed. And then when it's done playing, same thing. Not sure if it's just for resolution changes. I know it does it on BD player as well as from MacMini. Obviously, it's really hard on the eyes with the flashing back and forth.


----------



## bluer101

tomtastic said:


> I love the PJ, but really annoyed with how long it takes the signal to get thru. Not sure what the term for it is, HDMI handshake maybe. But every time I play something, even though it's connected the screen goes black, blue, sometimes purple, black, the video is already playing and it's about 5 seconds into the content before it's finally displayed. And then when it's done playing, same thing. Not sure if it's just for resolution changes. I know it does it on BD player as well as from MacMini. Obviously, it's really hard on the eyes with the flashing back and forth.


It is changing resolution and refresh rate. I changed my Oppo 103d bluray player to output 1080p 60 and no more flashing.


----------



## tomtastic

That was it, much faster now no more annoying flashing. Thanks.


----------



## bluer101

tomtastic said:


> That was it, much faster now no more annoying flashing. Thanks.


Thats good, the only thing is no 24p.


----------



## crazyhog

bluer101 said:


> Thats good, the only thing is no 24p.



I also experience delay when 24p is ON on my xTreamer... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chiribomb

Does anyone notice the extra light that is projected on the ceiling when it is hung upside down?

I can block it with my hand and not intrude on the projected image.

It is shaped like an arch, about 4 feet from the projector going almost all the way to the screen.

18 ft throw with an image of 13 feet wide, sitting about 17 ft back.

13 ft high ceiling 3 foot drop

Also I had to use keystone of -1 just to get a square image on the wall.

Should it not be square when the projector is perpendicular to the surface it is projecting on?

It sure is bright even on the smarteco mode on a native tan wall, lol.
http://www.myperfectcolor.com/en/color/73616_Dunn-Edwards-DE-3204-Native-Tan

My sharp dt510 did not do this hung in the same fashion.

Would the lg pf1500 come close to this brightness at these dimensions at max power.

Thanks


----------



## dreamer

chiribomb said:


> Does anyone notice the extra light that is projected on the ceiling when it is hung upside down?
> 
> I can block it with my hand and not intrude on the projected image.
> 
> It is shaped like an arch, about 4 feet from the projector going almost all the way to the screen.
> 
> 18 ft throw with an image of 13 feet wide, sitting about 17 ft back.
> 
> 13 ft high ceiling 3 foot drop
> 
> Also I had to use keystone of -1 just to get a square image on the wall.
> 
> Should it not be square when the projector is perpendicular to the surface it is projecting on?
> 
> It sure is bright even on the smarteco mode on a native tan wall, lol.
> http://www.myperfectcolor.com/en/color/73616_Dunn-Edwards-DE-3204-Native-Tan
> 
> My sharp dt510 did not do this hung in the same fashion.
> 
> Would the lg pf1500 come close to this brightness at these dimensions at max power.
> 
> Thanks


That is light spill out the front vents on the projector. If it was hung closer to the ceiling it would be much smaller than "4 feet", but it is always there. With a dark painted or fabric ceiling it is not distracting, but it is definitely there.

The LG would not come close to the same brightness and would never be satisfying on that large an image. 

At that image size, the W1070 must be positioned with the center of the lens a minimum of 4.5" above the top of the image and a max of 9" above it. The vertical lens shift at default will get the lens as low as the 4.5" figure and adjusted all the way out can hit the 9" figure. If the projector was level and square to the screen, no keystone correction would be needed.


----------



## chiribomb

dreamer said:


> That is light spill out the front vents on the projector. If it was hung closer to the ceiling it would be much smaller than "4 feet", but it is always there. With a dark painted or fabric ceiling it is not distracting, but it is definitely there.
> 
> The LG would not come close to the same brightness and would never be satisfying on that large an image.
> 
> At that image size, the W1070 must be positioned with the center of the lens a minimum of 4.5" above the top of the image and a max of 9" above it. The vertical lens shift at default will get the lens as low as the 4.5" figure and adjusted all the way out can hit the 9" figure. If the projector was level and square to the screen, no keystone correction would be needed.


Its not the light vents though, if I put my hand on the bottom of the projector, top upside down, as the plane, and slowly move it out as it approaches a few inches out, the light on the ceiling is effectively blocked.

I guess I could make a blinder and attach it to the top of the projector to simulate what my hand does.

The 1070 lens is recessed in the housing, adjustments are done internal of the housing, my sharp's lens protruded from the housing, adjustments were done on the ring outside of the housing.

Thanks for the vertical shift info, I never had that adjustment before, lol.

The shift was at max in the down so I just went the other way with it.

I guess I missed it when I looked over the manual.

I moved the projector closer to the ceiling, center of the lens is 31.5 inches from the ceiling, top of the image is 36 inches from the top and I was able to return keystone to 0.

I reduced the image size to 13 foot width and the bottom of the image is about 35 inches off the floor.

Looks great, thank you.

Except its still a little bright, my sharp had an iris control that would allow to switch between modes, bright and high contrast.

thanks


----------



## dreamer

chiribomb said:


> Its not the light vents though, if I put my hand on the bottom of the projector, top upside down, as the plane, and slowly move it out as it approaches a few inches out, the light on the ceiling is effectively blocked.
> 
> I guess I could make a blinder and attach it to the top of the projector to simulate what my hand does.
> 
> The 1070 lens is recessed in the housing, adjustments are done internal of the housing, my sharp's lens protruded from the housing, adjustments were done on the ring outside of the housing.
> 
> Thanks for the vertical shift info, I never had that adjustment before, lol.
> 
> The shift was at max in the down so I just went the other way with it.
> 
> I guess I missed it when I looked over the manual.
> 
> I moved the projector closer to the ceiling, center of the lens is 31.5 inches from the ceiling, top of the image is 36 inches from the top and I was able to return keystone to 0.
> 
> I reduced the image size to 13 foot width and the bottom of the image is about 35 inches off the floor.
> 
> Looks great, thank you.
> 
> Except its still a little bright, my sharp had an iris control that would allow to switch between modes, bright and high contrast.
> 
> thanks


The light spill I was talking about is nowhere near the lens. It is from the air vents on the front and bottom of the housing. My W1070 does exactly what you describe. Blocking it close to the projector might interfere with the airflow.

In the menu, there are several lamp modes -- Normal, ECO, and Smart-Eco. Smart-ECO will adjust the lamp power based on the brightness of the content while the other two are constant power at 100% and 70%, respectively. So if you want the best contrast for low-light movies and TV, it will happen in Smart-ECO mode.


----------



## Ftoast

chiribomb said:


> I reduced the image size to 13 foot width and the bottom of the image is about 35 inches off the floor.
> 
> Looks great, thank you.
> 
> Except its still a little bright, my sharp had an iris control that would allow to switch between modes, bright and high contrast.
> 
> thanks


Turn the lamp-mode to Eco instead of Smart-Eco, and it'll get a little darker. You can also make it darker by turning Brilliantcolor OFF. Either or both will work.

Smart-eco being a little too bright on a 13ft-wide/179" screen...not too shabby.


----------



## tau_ba

Hi everyone. I'm new here, just bought a w1070. I have a question about the 3D glasses. My projector came without any and I'd need 4 of them. Therefore looking for the most economic version. Question: does it make sense looking for RF glasses with Emitter or the standard DLP 3D glasses are fine and never loses the sync? Are there any recommended best-buy glasses?


----------



## Deadlyg33k

tau_ba said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new here, just bought a w1070. I have a question about the 3D glasses. My projector came without any and I'd need 4 of them. Therefore looking for the most economic version. Question: does it make sense looking for RF glasses with Emitter or the standard DLP 3D glasses are fine and never loses the sync? Are there any recommended best-buy glasses?


You need active glasses the RF's won't work.

I bought the Sainsonic ones off of Amazon with zero issues. 5 movies in and they (6 pairs) haven't lost sync once, no cross talk, no ghosting and most importantly no red flash. I'm not sure what people are seeing but I don't see it. I have a feeling it's the same as the infamous rainbow effect, some are sensitive and some aren't. At least 20+ different friends and family have worn them and they to don't see any of that so who knows. lol


----------



## tau_ba

Deadlyg33k said:


> You need active glasses the RF's won't work.
> 
> I bought the Sainsonic ones off of Amazon with zero issues. 5 movies in and they (6 pairs) haven't lost sync once, no cross talk, no ghosting and most importantly no red flash. I'm not sure what people are seeing but I don't see it. I have a feeling it's the same as the infamous rainbow effect, some are sensitive and some aren't. At least 20+ different friends and family have worn them and they to don't see any of that so who knows. lol


1. RF's won't work, not even with emitter? As i remember I've read someone has tried it and got a better picture.

2. Which type have you bought exactly from Sainsonic? Does it make sense buying rechargeable ones or it is ok using with batteries. I don't intend playing 3D games just watching 3D movies time to time.


----------



## kreeturez

Deadlyg33k said:


> I bought the Sainsonic ones off of Amazon with zero issues. 5 movies in and they (6 pairs) haven't lost sync once, no cross talk, no ghosting and most importantly no red flash. I'm not sure what people are seeing but I don't see it.



Red flash is just red-tinting that appears most noticably on a black screen with the glasses worn: they're supposed to filter it out by having both lenses shut during the time the flash is displayed (which leaves blacks looking... black!).

I've auditioned a bunch of different glasses and some models definitely do a better job than others. Check the W1070 3D Glasses thread for some user reviews:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/191-3...patible-dlp-link-3d-glasses.html#post22766759


----------



## Deadlyg33k

tau_ba said:


> 1. RF's won't work, not even with emitter? As i remember I've read someone has tried it and got a better picture.
> 
> 2. Which type have you bought exactly from Sainsonic? Does it make sense buying rechargeable ones or it is ok using with batteries. I don't intend playing 3D games just watching 3D movies time to time.


I can't say for sure. Someone on here with more knowledge will clarify. As for the Sainsonic's I bought these; http://www.amazon.ca/SainSonic-Rech...UTF8&qid=1437482493&sr=8-1&keywords=Sainsonic 

I too play games (Alien Isolation, Tomb Raider, Hitman etc.) and movies on these with zero issues. I prefer rechargeable. I plugged them in for like 5 minutes and got through a whole movie. Sure they won't hold a charge down the road but for the price you'll get a few years out of them.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

kreeturez said:


> Red flash is just red-tinting that appears most noticably on a black screen with the glasses worn: they're supposed to filter it out by having both lenses shut during the time the flash is displayed (which leaves blacks looking... black!).


I was warned against the ones I got because they apparently aren't good at filtering out said red flash but I've seen nothing like that at all. Again, I'm not a videophile and something tells me I'm a lot less picky than most on here. No one noticed anything on my end so I'm happy either way.


----------



## tau_ba

One more question. I have to wear prescription glasses. Are there any special 3D glasses for people like me? It can be quite uncomfortable If i need to put an extra pair of glasses on the top of my own.


----------



## 946021

Quick question for the experts here: Which one of the fans is fan #3 ?


----------



## kreeturez

Deadlyg33k said:


> I was warned against the ones I got because they apparently aren't good at filtering out said red flash but I've seen nothing like that at all. Again, I'm not a videophile and something tells me I'm a lot less picky than most on here. No one noticed anything on my end so I'm happy either way.



Yeah agreed: we're a picky bunch. It's the 'Science' in 'AVS' to blame 

That said, these are usually quite similarly priced - so most guys researching on these forums simply want the best bang for their buck. It's the reason many of us picked this particular projector!


----------



## tau_ba

kreeturez said:


> Yeah agreed: we're a picky bunch. It's the 'Science' in 'AVS' to blame
> 
> That said, these are usually quite similarly priced - so most guys researching on these forums simply want the best bang for their buck. It's the reason many of us picked this particular projector!


So with this attitude what are the best-buy glasses for the w1070?


----------



## tau_ba

946021 said:


> Quick question for the experts here: Which one of the fans is fan #3 ?


Here you can find a repair manual for w1070: http://www.scribd.com/doc/208363905/...-Manual#scribd According to the error messages Fan3 is the Blower Fan and you can a picture of it on P82.


----------



## kreeturez

tau_ba said:


> So with this attitude what are the best-buy glasses for the w1070?



Sure 

These are probably considered the best combination of price/performance at present:
http://www.amazon.com/EStar-America-ESG601-Link-Glasses/dp/B00CRN3D98


----------



## tau_ba

kreeturez said:


> Sure
> 
> These are probably considered the best combination of price/performance at present:
> http://www.amazon.com/EStar-America-ESG601-Link-Glasses/dp/B00CRN3D98


Thank you. As I see these have double the price of the ones from SainSonic. What are the main differences? Why does it worth the double?


----------



## AV_Integrated

tau_ba said:


> Thank you. As I see these have double the price of the ones from SainSonic. What are the main differences? Why does it worth the double?


I have two pairs of Sainsonic. The rechargeable batteries no longer seem to charge, and they color shift the image while not blocking the red.

I got two pairs of eStar glasses as well.

I put one pair of Sainsonics on my wife, then I switched her to the eStar glasses. She noticed immediately how much more color accurate the eStar glasses were.

They stayed in sync accurately, and they hold their charge, and recharge better than the Sainsonics. They also look much better.


----------



## cyberheater

Deadlyg33k said:


> I can't say for sure. Someone on here with more knowledge will clarify. As for the Sainsonic's I bought these; http://www.amazon.ca/SainSonic-Rech...UTF8&qid=1437482493&sr=8-1&keywords=Sainsonic
> 
> I too play games (Alien Isolation, Tomb Raider, Hitman etc.) and movies on these with zero issues. I prefer rechargeable. I plugged them in for like 5 minutes and got through a whole movie. Sure they won't hold a charge down the road but for the price you'll get a few years out of them.


I bought those glasses for my BenQ W1070. They definitely do not block out the red flash and blacks are rendered with a dark red tint. 

I also bought some G15's. They do block the red flash perfectly. They are flimsy but the image quality is amazing.


----------



## chmcke01

*SmartEco*



SightSeeker1 said:


> Okay guys, I got my i1D3 Colorimeter. I have the newest projector with the backlit remote. Definitely different than the projector central settings.
> 
> Here is cinema mode no calibration
> http://imgur.com/ztXbvqo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is after calibration. All delta's except for the 100% are below 1 which is really tight.
> http://imgur.com/IBiUYdA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamma
> http://imgur.com/iQdrJ6I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I first didn't realize I had brilliant color on and the top and bottom of chart looked a lot worse. I turned it off and started over and found better results. It was pushing off the grayscale at the ends for sure. If you use my settings make sure to leave it off. Color looked pretty good. I'm not going to post the chart but delta is under 3 for all colors. Red was at like 7 before some tuning and green was at 3.2 or so but they are both under after some mild tweaking.
> 
> I am very happy with the settings. If you make the changes make sure to put on a movie or something and pause a human face if you can. Make the color changes and you will see the picture change for sure. It is noticeable.
> 
> If enough people want it I will do it again with different lamp settings.
> 
> *****These settings will not work with any other lamp setting. *** *
> 
> Here are the settings
> 
> Mode - Cinema
> Brightness - 50
> Contrast - 50
> Sharpness - Default (Didn't measure so turn to personal preference)
> Lamp Power ECO
> Advanced Menu
> Color Temp
> RGain - 101
> GGail - 100
> BGain - 105
> ROff - 251
> GOff - 249
> BOff - 254
> Color mgmt
> Red
> 46
> 51
> 48
> Green
> 50
> 49
> 47
> Blue (No Changes)
> Gamma - 2.4


I know you posted this a long time ago but I would love for you to do this with SmartEco as well!


----------



## tau_ba

AV_Integrated said:


> I have two pairs of Sainsonic. The rechargeable batteries no longer seem to charge, and they color shift the image while not blocking the red.
> 
> I got two pairs of eStar glasses as well.
> 
> I put one pair of Sainsonics on my wife, then I switched her to the eStar glasses. She noticed immediately how much more color accurate the eStar glasses were.
> 
> They stayed in sync accurately, and they hold their charge, and recharge better than the Sainsonics. They also look much better.


Thanks. Are there any special glasses (smaller size) made for children? I have a 7 and an 11 years old kid. Does the normal glasses fit or shall I search for a smaller?


----------



## doru

Benq w1070 and sony bdp6200 bluray.
I'm new in this topic , I have big issues following fast movement images within movies.if object pass from left to right the edge of them are showed incorectly and image refresh rate (fps) is like 10/sec like a slow graphic card on great PC game. When the scenes in movies are slow its great.what to do? Its very unpleasant.
someone to help, please? Hdmi internal image procesor?
is on bluray is on automatic settings.


----------



## Pat D

Today only with a promo code they will provide, FRYS has a Benq W1070 on sale for $599 including on line orders per Slick Deals. 

Their ad says in store only. Best price ever? Resist or bite?

Forum blocked my ad link


----------



## Metric

Pat D said:


> Today only with a promo code they will provide, FRYS has a Benq W1070 on sale for $599 including on line orders per Slick Deals.
> 
> Their ad says in store only. Best price ever? Resist or bite?
> 
> Forum blocked my ad link


 it has free shipping too - I bit but im not sure if I should go for the Epson hc3000 or the w1070 - anyone have thoughts?


----------



## steste1122

I tried but it will not give me the option to ship, only ship to store? Is there a way around that?


----------



## chiribomb

Just bought this from frys last week for 689, so I will purchase another to guarantee a price match with promo code, lol.

Now to use that money to purchase a 4 year extended warranty,
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mack-4-Year...248?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2edbd92ef0
1040 @ $39
and 2 bulb 3 year warranty from mack.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mack-3-Year...256?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46312ca580
1065 @ $115

or should I consider a square trade warranty, mack was very good for me on my sharp bulb warranty, but my projector lasted 7 years and i never got to use the extended warranty.

During a convo with the local repair shop the repair guy told me these projectors are throw away's, as in they do not repair them, because parts are not made available to them.

Thats what I like about the extended warranties, if it can not be repaired or replaced they refund you the purchase price.

At least that is what i am led to believe,


----------



## acras13

chiribomb said:


> Just bought this from frys last week for 689, so I will purchase another to guarantee a price match with promo code, lol.
> 
> Now to use that money to purchase a 4 year extended warranty,
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mack-4-Year...248?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2edbd92ef0
> 1040 @ $39
> and 2 bulb 3 year warranty from mack.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mack-3-Year...256?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46312ca580
> 1065 @ $115
> 
> or should I consider a square trade warranty, mack was very good for me on my sharp bulb warranty, but my projector lasted 7 years and i never got to use the extended warranty.
> 
> During a convo with the local repair shop the repair guy told me these projectors are throw away's, as in they do not repair them, because parts are not made available to them.
> 
> Thats what I like about the extended warranties, if it can not be repaired or replaced they refund you the purchase price.
> 
> At least that is what i am led to believe,


Keep in mind that if you don't want 2 of these , Frys charges a 15% restocking fee on PJ's , at least they did around a year ago , thats why I didn't buy from them. Don't know if they will refund the difference between what you paid and the sale price like other retailers (BB) will.


----------



## petetherock

Pat D said:


> Today only with a promo code they will provide, FRYS has a Benq W1070 on sale for $599 including on line orders per Slick Deals.
> 
> Their ad says in store only. Best price ever? Resist or bite?
> 
> Forum blocked my ad link


Anyone with an unused promo code for this?
Can someone pm me, thanks.


----------



## chiribomb

acras13 said:


> Keep in mind that if you don't want 2 of these , Frys charges a 15% restocking fee on PJ's , at least they did around a year ago , thats why I didn't buy from them. Don't know if they will refund the difference between what you paid and the sale price like other retailers (BB) will.


Frys was doing some dumb stuff yesterday, because when I was in the store last weekend they only had one unit unopened that I bought with the price match to beach camera, $689. They tried to even get out of doing the price match, but I know the drill and got it done. When this popped up for 599 I ordered for instore pickup because they said they had stock, but all three where canceled at 3 different stores. SO I just went down there and had them return and repurchased at 599 with the promo code and it was all good. According to the customer service manager the policy has been changed to 30 days return, and no restocking fee on projectors. In fact it does not stipulate these conditions on the receipt and can not be enforced. I have no intention of returning it anyway as my other projector broke. Now to get the warranties and sit back and enjoy.


----------



## James Hannigan

I just got this bad boy! Can't wait to fire it up!


----------



## Movie78

What's the best calibration settings for this projector?


----------



## crazyhog

To 1070 owners, are UPS recommended for our PJ?


----------



## bluer101

crazyhog said:


> To 1070 owners, are UPS recommended for our PJ?


I don't think it's recommended but more of a personal preference. I run one but I already had it before I got my PJ.


----------



## StephenRC

crazyhog said:


> To 1070 owners, are UPS recommended for our PJ?


I have one due to Florida with its many thunderstorms, FPL doing its flicker and flash and the suicidal squirrels out there.


----------



## chiribomb

crazyhog said:


> To 1070 owners, are UPS recommended for our PJ?


I think it is imperative to have a battery backed supply of power to your projector.

If the power fails when you have your projector is on, the cooling fans will not be running to cool it down enough to prevent damage.

It happened to me, and if I had not had the bulb warranty, it would have cost me a replacement.

So now when the power goes out, the power is still on to allow me to shut it down.

The ups also helps prevent brown outs which can cause problems for your electronics.

I have a ups on my component rack, All my components are plugged into it to prevent power loss, brown outs and surges and spikes.

I added a separate wall plug that I wired in the wall that runs up into the ceiling to power the projector, looks like a regular 120vac wall plug except one blade, is horizontal, - |, instead of | | so that no one can put a load to it because it is in fact just an extension cord to the projector.

It is insurance and protects your valuable electronics.

Hope this helps save you a bulb


----------



## buckets21

Just go my Benq W1070. Just got 2 questions. 

Is using a Surge Protector Recommended and Also Is it okay after shutting down the projector to switch it off at the Power Point?


----------



## bluer101

buckets21 said:


> Just go my Benq W1070. Just got 2 questions.
> 
> Is using a Surge Protector Recommended and Also Is it okay after shutting down the projector to switch it off at the Power Point?


Yes, use a surge protector and for unplugging that's not nessesary.


----------



## StephenRC

buckets21 said:


> Just go my Benq W1070. Just got 2 questions.
> 
> Is using a Surge Protector Recommended and Also Is it okay after shutting down the projector to switch it off at the Power Point?


I use an UPS for surge and the ability to properly turn off & cool the projector during a power outage.


----------



## dreamer

buckets21 said:


> Just go my Benq W1070. Just got 2 questions.
> 
> Is using a Surge Protector Recommended and Also Is it okay after shutting down the projector to switch it off at the Power Point?


Do not shut it off at the power point. It will run the cooling fans for several minutes after shutting down via remote. Don't cut power until that cooling cycle is finished.


----------



## buckets21

Thanks for the Replies.


----------



## disobedient

Hello everyone,

I just want to ask that can we adjust the fan speed of cooler fan manually?

I mean I realized that when the cooling fan works on higher RPMs it is less louder to me. Because when it works at low rpms it sounds kind of rattling. 

Thank you.


----------



## kreeturez

disobedient said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to ask that can we adjust the fan speed of cooler fan manually?
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I realized that when the cooling fan works on higher RPMs it is less louder to me. Because when it works at low rpms it sounds kind of rattling.



Did you buy new? (What's the manufactured date on your unit?) 
I ask because of the several W1070's I've seen over the last two years, it was only two of the oldest that had significant fan rattle (it was a common issue that seemed to affect an older batch if you look earlier in this thread). It's been sorted for what appears to be around a year or two...

To crank fan RPM up, either switch to SmartEco (or Normal) lamp mode; or turn High Altitude mode on. Though Eco with HA mode off is rather pleasant on new units.


----------



## disobedient

kreeturez said:


> Did you buy new? (What's the manufactured date on your unit?)
> I ask because of the several W1070's I've seen over the last two years, it was only two of the oldest that had significant fan rattle (it was a common issue that seemed to affect an older batch if you look earlier in this thread). It's been sorted for what appears to be around a year or two...
> 
> To crank fan RPM up, either switch to SmartEco (or Normal) lamp mode; or turn High Altitude mode on. Though Eco with HA mode off is rather pleasant on new units.


Actually my device is W1070+ and it is not even 1 year old. I have this fan rattle issue almost since the beginning. Now it is the summer season and because of the heat fan is working on high rpm and it doesnt have rattling sound at least now. I will try your suggestions when the wheater is getting cooler  what else can you suggest ?


----------



## hagsi

*Acoustic transparent screen*

What screens are people using with their w1070?


I'm after an A.T Screens and would like some recommendations of screens that pair well with the projector.


My preference is DIY, I've tried spandex but unhappy with the picture quality compared to the white wall I'm projecting on currently.


Shipping to Aus not an issue.


Any help appreciated. Cheers


----------



## DekPM19

I am about ready to pull the trigger on this projector or the 1075. I have 2 questions one if I go with a 120" screen how high off of the floor do you set it up. And 2 when you buy a ceiling mount for the projector does it come with the ceiling base plate or do you buy that separately.
Thanks for any feed back.
Allen


----------



## Lone Cloud

hagsi said:


> What screens are people using with their w1070?
> 
> 
> I'm after an A.T Screens and would like some recommendations of screens that pair well with the projector.
> 
> 
> My preference is DIY, I've tried spandex but unhappy with the picture quality compared to the white wall I'm projecting on currently.
> 
> 
> Shipping to Aus not an issue.
> 
> 
> Any help appreciated. Cheers


So many people ask this question about pairing a specific projector to a specific screen. 

Instead, the consensus appears to be that you pair the screen to the conditions of the theater room. If you have a lot of ambient light and white, you go with like a grey or silver or maybe even black screen to enhance the projected blacks.

If you have a dark theater with dark walls and no ambient light, white screens tend to be preferred.

A lot of it is about the trick of the eye. In a very darkened room, a projected black on a white screen will still look black, but if there is a good amount of light getting in from windows, other rooms, or from the reflection off of white ceiling paint, blacks will look washed out on a white screen.


----------



## teachsac

No sales allowed in the forum areas. Please place all sales in the classifieds.


----------



## WiscoNYC

As I'm not the most knowledgeable about these things, I figured this would be a good place to ask.

So I'm using my BenQ for outdoor use, and have been using a good pair of computer speakers (with sub) for audio. I may switch that up to some comparatively priced studio monitors, but that's another subject altogether.

My question is, when using my computer as the source via its HDMI out, will there be a difference in audio quality between using the audio out on the projector versus the headphone jack on the laptop? Also, although this might be a better question for a different thread, would purchasing a USB DAC (e.g. Audioquest Dragonfly or FiiO E10K) improve the audio for movies/TV? Or just for music?


----------



## Daniel Chaves

so Im approaching 2000 hours on my bulb life and since I hear many people say their bulb popped around that hour count instead of say 4000 hours, I dont want to take my chances and scratch the inside of the lens, I run my projector sometimes 8hrs a day so I think Im at a higher risk of my bulb going at 2000 hours verses 4000 hours or maybe my reasoning is uncalled for lol but there has been a lot of back and forth talk on various bare bulbs, oem vs third party vs possible fakes and so on... so with that in mind for those who have bought bulbs have we come to a conclusion on who is trustworthy and so forth for a good price?


----------



## tomtastic

Oversaturated blues. Is there a setting that will fix this? Doesn't happen all the time, but every now and then the blues get blown out.


----------



## kreeturez

Daniel Chaves said:


> so Im approaching 2000 hours on my bulb life and since I hear many people say their bulb popped around that hour count instead of say 4000 hours, I dont want to take my chances and scratch the inside of the lens, I run my projector sometimes 8hrs a day so I think Im at a higher risk of my bulb going at 2000 hours verses 4000 hours or maybe my reasoning is uncalled for lol but there has been a lot of back and forth talk on various bare bulbs, oem vs third party vs possible fakes and so on... so with that in mind for those who have bought bulbs have we come to a conclusion on who is trustworthy and so forth for a good price?


Are you running in one of the Eco modes (including SmartEco, which is as bright as Normal but rated at much longer life)? 
If so, then the lowest report of lamp failure I've seen here is around 4500 hours in SmartEco (with one of the first end-of-lamp-life reports coming in at about 7000 hours). 

If you're in Eco/SmartEco, that'd probably put your 2000 hours at about half the lamp's life, so you're perhaps jumping the gun here  . Also the use you're describing normally means fewer lamp-strike cycles, which is usually good for lamp life.

If you want to play it safe in those lamp modes, have a replacement on-hand by 4000 hours and change it then (or only if you notice a sharp decline of brightness, which can also indicate a lamp nearing end-of-life).


On a related note, we renovated our house last week and I took the projector down to keep it out of the line of fire. When I re-mounted it, I noticed a sudden drop of brightness in the same lamp mode I'd been using all along (SmartEco; with a bit of Eco at night when that's too bright). It was particularly evident in Bloodborne (at 127") because of how dark said game is.
I panicked for about 5 minutes (and got ready to place an order for a replacement bulb), before realizing that I'd swapped HDMI ports when I re-mounted it: and the presets (despite keeping their names) are independent from one HDMI port to the next. (When I calibrated, Brightness and Contrast went up a few points above their default values).
Swapped back to HDMI 1 and back to full brightness. Relief 

2800 hours so far; mostly in SmartEco.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

kreeturez said:


> If you're in Eco/SmartEco, that'd probably put your 2000 hours at about half the lamp's life, so you're perhaps jumping the gun here  . Also the use you're describing normally means fewer lamp-strike cycles, which is usually good for lamp life.
> 
> If you want to play it safe in those lamp modes, have a replacement on-hand by 4000 hours and change it then (or only if you notice a sharp decline of brightness, which can also indicate a lamp nearing end-of-life).


Yeah its been running in Smart Eco 99.5% of the time. Okay so I shouldnt have to worry to much, but I will keep an eye on its brightness and uniformity, if its starts to fluctuate or dim, I will place a bulb on order, may just go ahead and pay for an OEM replacement cage when the time comes, that way I know alignment of the bulb to the cage and the type of bulb and everything is good and $200 for a bulb and cage that is OEM from B&H isnt a bad price considering how long they last.


----------



## tomtastic

hagsi said:


> What screens are people using with their w1070?
> 
> 
> I'm after an A.T Screens and would like some recommendations of screens that pair well with the projector.
> 
> 
> My preference is DIY, I've tried spandex but unhappy with the picture quality compared to the white wall I'm projecting on currently.
> 
> 
> Shipping to Aus not an issue.
> 
> 
> Any help appreciated. Cheers


I ordered mine from Carl's Place. I sent a quote request for a custom size. It made a big difference in sound. It's like the screen isn't even there. I have left/center/right speakers all behind screen. If you get closer to screen in bright light you can see the tiny pin holes but I sit at 10.5 ft and it's not an issue.

I built a frame for screen. It was really difficult given the size of the room, which isn't very wide, only 126" and height is pretty short too. Had room on left and right sides for Klipsch towers, in the middle is a footing for chimney and had to go with in wall Klipsch for center channel.

It's pretty neat not seeing the speakers, the screen appears to be nearly floor to ceiling and wall to wall. Also, I was able to stretch this material much easier than I had with the regular material. It had a few waves in it which got really annoying during panning scenes. This stuff stretches nice and tight. Only problem I'm having is it's harder to get the black border material to stick as good to it. It's come off a few times. Overall, I'm really impressed with a nice picture and the sound improvement is great. It sounds like everything is coming out of screen.


----------



## window2000bug

I just got my w1070 the last week as well as the 100" Elite pull down screen. It looks amazing! I went with a pull down as we have animals and have a baby on the way and this room will be used by the kids a lot.


----------



## bluer101

window2000bug said:


> I just got my w1070 the last week as well as the 100" Elite pull down screen. It looks amazing! I went with a pull down as we have animals and have a baby on the way and this room will be used by the kids a lot.


Got the same setup for almost 2 years and love it too. I have a elite 100 electric.


----------



## James F. Baby

The bulb on my w1070 exploded a couple of weeks ago. I have been running it heavy for about two years now, so I wasn't totally surprised. I estimate that it has been used approximately 5000 hours. 

Anyway, I purchased a new bulb (with housing unit) and the replacement was easy. I was happy to see everything power up, but I was quickly upset as the bulb flickered, then went out completely. I tried again with the same result. So then I purchased another bulb and go the exact same result. 

Today I call into BenQ and they tell me their has been an issue with the power supply causing the explosions? The guy on the phone told me it would definitely be covered under warranty, so I have my fingers crossed. The RMA Request has been submitted. We will see, but did anyone else run into this issue?


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Erlexx said:


> great projector it seems, I think I'll get this


To be honest at this point, you might as well get the w1075 which is a slight update with MHL and Wireless HDMI and some minor other tweaks, its not that much of a price difference... if your not a gamer then consider maybe a lightly used w1500, if you plan to game then this model or hardwired hdmi on the w1075 is the way to go.


----------



## Metric

Daniel Chaves said:


> To be honest at this point, you might as well get the w1075 which is a slight update with MHL and Wireless HDMI and some minor other tweaks, its not that much of a price difference... if your not a gamer then consider maybe a lightly used w1500, if you plan to game then this model or hardwired hdmi on the w1075 is the way to go.



I thought you still needed to buy an extra piece to do wireless hdmi on the 1075?


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Metric said:


> I thought you still needed to buy an extra piece to do wireless hdmi on the 1075?


If you do then its probably the transmitter that plugs into your source HDMI, I know in the w1500 one of them is included so you would want to use an AVR and have all your sourced go into that. Im not 100% if such is or is not included with the w1075.


----------



## Metric

Daniel Chaves said:


> If you do then its probably the transmitter that plugs into your source HDMI, I know in the w1500 one of them is included so you would want to use an AVR and have all your sourced go into that. Im not 100% if such is or is not included with the w1075.


Yeh i think it has the ability but its still like 2-300 bucks for that other bit you need.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Metric said:


> Yeh i think it has the ability but its still like 2-300 bucks for that other bit you need.


In any case such a feature I think for most people doesnt hold much appeal, it adds A LOT of lag as is, so Im not sold on the tech just yet.


----------



## jimmyparky

Have you experienced any sort of lines on the screen projeted from the projector? I have HT1075 and Elite spectrum audio pro 100" screen and I'm seeing lines that looks like a giant finger print and it's annoying.


----------



## jimmyparky

here's tha picture of my screen with lines.


----------



## kreeturez

jimmyparky said:


> Have you experienced any sort of lines on the screen projeted from the projector? I have HT1075 and Elite spectrum audio pro 100" screen and I'm seeing lines that looks like a giant finger print and it's annoying.



Looks like you could be seeing the weave of the screen? If you put up a piece of plain white paper do you still see the lines?


----------



## AV_Integrated

Daniel Chaves said:


> If you do then its probably the transmitter that plugs into your source HDMI, I know in the w1500 one of them is included so you would want to use an AVR and have all your sourced go into that. Im not 100% if such is or is not included with the w1075.


The W1070 and W1075 have no built in wireless HDMI. The full kit with a transmitter and receiver is sold by BenQ, and likely is some OEM'd product from some other manufacturer.

Part #: 5J.J9H28.A01

It's about $330 or so online, and there are other wireless HDMI solutions from other manufacturers for similar money.

Don't do wireless if it can be avoided though. Use that $330 to pay someone to run the wiring through the walls, or across the walls. It's a MUCH better and more reliable solution.


----------



## rrskda

Projector newb here, looking at making the w1070 my first foray into projectdom. I have a couple of questions: 

I have 9ft walls and I'm looking to do a 100" projection. The ceiling mount I'm looking at drops the projector down 6". I used BenQ's projector calculator to determine my distance, but I don't know if I understand what it's telling me about the offset. It sounds like it's saying that a 100" screen can be vertically offset up to 30"? Does this mean that at maximum offset, I could lower the top of the projection from 6" below ceiling to 36" below ceiling? I'll need to get it about that low I think to keep viewers from feeling like they have to look up when watching. Thank you.

I plan to run the HDMI and power cables through the ceiling and down the back wall where my AV receiver cabinet is set up. What's the best practice here--do you install an HDMI connector plate in the wall to connect the cables to from both sides of the wall, or do some sort of grommet thing and pass the cables through the wall? I'm imagining it's the former, but not sure if the connector plate/second cable would create signal quality issues. Speaking of the power line, what do most people do? Run a super long extension cable through the wall, or install a power outlet next to the ceiling mount?

Thank you!


----------



## AV_Integrated

rrskda said:


> I have 9ft walls and I'm looking to do a 100" projection. The ceiling mount I'm looking at drops the projector down 6". I used BenQ's projector calculator to determine my distance, but I don't know if I understand what it's telling me about the offset. It sounds like it's saying that a 100" screen can be vertically offset up to 30"? Does this mean that at maximum offset, I could lower the top of the projection from 6" below ceiling to 36" below ceiling? I'll need to get it about that low I think to keep viewers from feeling like they have to look up when watching. Thank you.


The center of the lens of the W1070 must be 2" to 6" above a typical screen. With a 100" screen (that's kind of small), you would want the lens about 3" above the center of the screen, so plan on using a different mount that has far more drop, and can be adjusted to a height that works best for your seating position.

What is your seating distance?



rrskda said:


> I plan to run the HDMI and power cables through the ceiling and down the back wall where my AV receiver cabinet is set up. What's the best practice here--do you install an HDMI connector plate in the wall to connect the cables to from both sides of the wall, or do some sort of grommet thing and pass the cables through the wall? I'm imagining it's the former, but not sure if the connector plate/second cable would create signal quality issues. Speaking of the power line, what do most people do? Run a super long extension cable through the wall, or install a power outlet next to the ceiling mount?


If the run will be difficult, you should run 2 good quality HDMI cables and 2 pieces of cat-5e or cat6 cabling. Better yet is to run conduit. If the cabling isn't that difficult, then run one good HDMI cable.

The HDMI cable should go directly from your receiver to the projector with nothing between. Use a pass-through cable wall plate. They are readily available online.

For power, you should put an outlet in your ceiling. Extension cords in-wall are very illegal. If you want to plug the projector into the same power the rest of your gear uses, then you may use a power extension system like this:
http://www.amazon.com/Midlite-A46-W...sbs_236_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=0M6JBDNN1FPHXZRR6J2X

You run romex between the two and you have a legal in-wall extension of power setup.

Here's a wall pass through...
http://www.amazon.com/DataComm-45-0...52050&sr=1-2&keywords=pass+through+wall+plate

There are dozens of different pass-through wall plates out there. In different colors, etc.


----------



## rrskda

AV_Integrated said:


> The center of the lens of the W1070 must be 2" to 6" above a typical screen. With a 100" screen (that's kind of small), you would want the lens about 3" above the center of the screen, so plan on using a different mount that has far more drop, and can be adjusted to a height that works best for your seating position.
> 
> What is your seating distance?
> 
> 
> If the run will be difficult, you should run 2 good quality HDMI cables and 2 pieces of cat-5e or cat6 cabling. Better yet is to run conduit. If the cabling isn't that difficult, then run one good HDMI cable.
> 
> The HDMI cable should go directly from your receiver to the projector with nothing between. Use a pass-through cable wall plate. They are readily available online.
> 
> For power, you should put an outlet in your ceiling. Extension cords in-wall are very illegal. If you want to plug the projector into the same power the rest of your gear uses, then you may use a power extension system like this:
> http://www.amazon.com/Midlite-A46-W...sbs_236_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=0M6JBDNN1FPHXZRR6J2X
> 
> You run romex between the two and you have a legal in-wall extension of power setup.
> 
> Here's a wall pass through...
> http://www.amazon.com/DataComm-45-0...52050&sr=1-2&keywords=pass+through+wall+plate
> 
> There are dozens of different pass-through wall plates out there. In different colors, etc.


Thank you! Seating distance is about 8-9 feet I think. The wall the screen will be on is only 10' wide, so I think 100" (7'3" wide) is about as big as I can do, unfortunately, if I don't want speakers covered up by the screen. 

The frustrating part I guess is how little vertical offset is available. I really don't want to have a projector dangling from my ceiling on a 3 foot mount. It's not a dedicated HT room, so such a mount is going to look incredibly distracting. I'll have to think about that one.

Just so I'm clear, can you tell me what does the "Lens Shift Coverage" indicate in the image below? It says 2'5" but I can't make heads nor tails of what that number means.

edit: talked to BenQ (great customer support, BTW) and they explained it to me that I can use lens shift to lower the image about 2'5", but best to use it for fine tuning rather than as a starting point. I'll probably look to have the screen a little higher up the wall and only get a slightly longer ceiling mount.


----------



## chmcke01

*Bulb*

I am coming up on 4600 hours (almost all in SmartEco) so I am wanting to order a bulb to have on hand for when this one fails. I see the full bulb assembly straight from BenQ is $250. Is there anywhere reputable to order it from a little cheaper? And what about bare bulb replacements? Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## kreeturez

chmcke01 said:


> I am coming up on 4600 hours (almost all in SmartEco) so I am wanting to order a bulb to have on hand for when this one fails. I see the full bulb assembly straight from BenQ is $250. Is there anywhere reputable to order it from a little cheaper? And what about bare bulb replacements? Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


I don't think I'd wait for it to fail: there's always a risk of it doing damage to the actual projector if it does... 
Provantage and B&H are both trusted 'original' suppliers; so you can typically save about $50-$70 on RRP from them. (B&H seems to have it in stock for just under $195 - a solid saving.)

There's also a W1070 Bare Bulb Replacement Thread around here which details a few sources for original Osram bulbs (without housing); pricing can be as low as $70-$80; though it's a bit of a gamble. Considering the long life these things offer (a few years for most of us), I'd say going bare-bulb to save a hundred bucks is probably not worth it.


----------



## Brajesh

> What screens are people using with their w1070?


133" Da-lite High Power 1.8 gain. Great combo.


----------



## AV_Integrated

rrskda said:


> edit: talked to BenQ (great customer support, BTW) and they explained it to me that I can use lens shift to lower the image about 2'5", but best to use it for fine tuning rather than as a starting point. I'll probably look to have the screen a little higher up the wall and only get a slightly longer ceiling mount.


BenQ lied to you and has no clue what they are saying.

The W1070 has about 6" of total lens shift coverage. The lens shift covers about 1.5" to 7.5" above the top of the screen and should really not be more than about 6" above the top of the screen. 2'6" is not at all correct. AT ALL - No matter what they tell you.


----------



## rrskda

AV_Integrated said:


> BenQ lied to you and has no clue what they are saying.
> 
> The W1070 has about 6" of total lens shift coverage. The lens shift covers about 1.5" to 7.5" above the top of the screen and should really not be more than about 6" above the top of the screen. 2'6" is not at all correct. AT ALL - No matter what they tell you.


But that would depend on screen size--the farther you project, the greater the shift in picture, no? Not sure how it can be fixed between 1.5" - 7.5"

edit: also means the BenQ calculator is full of BS, since it gives the same answer as what the BenQ rep said. Surprised no one has called it out for that.


----------



## kreeturez

rrskda said:


> But that would depend on screen size--the farther you project, the greater the shift in picture, no? Not sure how it can be fixed between 1.5" - 7.5"
> 
> edit: also means the BenQ calculator is full of BS, since it gives the same answer as what the BenQ rep said. Surprised no one has called it out for that.



2'5" isn't the same as 2.5"


----------



## rrskda

kreeturez said:


> 2'5" isn't the same as 2.5"


Not sure what 2.5" figure you're referencing. The BenQ calculator for the w1070 clearly shows a lens shift of 2'5" for a 100" screen, and it changes depending on screen size. See below.


----------



## kreeturez

rrskda said:


> Not sure what 2.5" figure you're referencing. The BenQ calculator for the w1070 clearly shows a lens shift of 2'5" for a 100" screen, and it changes depending on screen size. See below.



Yeah, I'm saying that the calculator is likely meant to be indicating 2.5 inches rather than 2-feet-5-inches.


----------



## rrskda

kreeturez said:


> Yeah, I'm saying that the calculator is likely meant to be indicating 2.5 inches rather than 2-feet-5-inches.


I see. Possibly. Except they actually spell out the ft/in label. In any case, I think I figured it out. Came across a post on another forum stating that BenQ measures lens shift differently than other brands, making it confusing. BenQ assumes a projector at the vertical and horizontal midpoint of the projection has no vertical lens shift, while others assume it only has to be at the vertical midpoint. So per BenQ's approach, the projector comes with 2'5" of vertical lens shift out of the box (for a 100" screen) since the it projects the top/bottom of the image just a couple inches above/below the projector's height.

So yeah, BenQ is misleading. That's disappointing. Any other projectors in the same price range that offer 2-3' actual feet of lens shift, or do I have to go up a tier? I don't want the projector hanging so far down off the ceiling to get the image in the right place.


----------



## AV_Integrated

rrskda said:


> So yeah, BenQ is misleading. That's disappointing. Any other projectors in the same price range that offer 2-3' actual feet of lens shift, or do I have to go up a tier? I don't want the projector hanging so far down off the ceiling to get the image in the right place.


Yes, they are calling it out incorrectly. Most projectors have a neutral position that is midway up/down from the center of the screen.

The W1070 has a neutral position that is just a few inches above the top of the screen (call it about 3"). From there, it only has a couple of inches of up/down shift.

Yes, if your screen is 160" then you may find it to be 3" or so of up/down shift instead of 2" of shift, but at the end of the day, it's no more than a few inches in either direction and at most about 6" or 7" from the top of the screen to the lens. This is a fine tuning amount of lens shift, not a game changing amount.

If you want more offset, then you could consider a Optoma projector which includes no lens shift, but has more out of the box lens shift. You can go with the Epson 8350 which has an incredible amount of shift, or the 5025 which is a solid projector with better black levels for a fair price.

At the end of all of this, if you are looking for a better lens, you will need to buy a better projector, but still, getting a ton of lens offset is not desirable for most home theater setups which often are in basements which have 7' to 8' ceilings in far greater quantities.

If I didn't care about 3D, then I would get the Epson 8345 with a average screen size setup and a requirement for great placement flexibility.


----------



## Jonathanpbk

Hi,

So I'm thinking of upgrading my now dying Epson TW3200 to this projector.

I wanted to ask advice re: distance and mounting. I currently have an electric 110" screen approximately 12ft from the front edge of a shelf (a single floating shelf, actually a microwave wall mount shelf!). The top of the shelf is 16" from the ceiling and the screen is ~10" from the ceiling but could be adjusted a couple of inches up or down. The projector calculator on projectorcentral.com says that that will work but only at 1.00x zoom. The BenQ calculator says that it would work with 1.30x, however.

Can anyone shed light on this? Also, with those measurements and lens shift, can I place it on the shelf normally, or would it have to be mounted on the ceiling upside down? If it matters, my ceilings are 8'.

Thanks!


----------



## StephenRC

If you have the projector at the top of the screen, it has to be mounted upside down. The top of where the image is on the screen needs to be even or below the lens. The lens shift only moves the image a few inches, mostly in the direction of the projector top. Just use some spacers on each side to level the projector upside down on the shelf.


----------



## Jonathanpbk

StephenRC said:


> If you have the projector at the top of the screen, it has to be mounted upside down. The top of where the image is on the screen needs to be even or below the lens. The lens shift only moves the image a few inches, mostly in the direction of the projector top. Just use some spacers on each side to level the projector upside down on the shelf.


Thanks for the info! I probably will do the spacer idea, but considering the projector is so light, I may even throw up a ceiling mount since the shelf may be slightly beyond the right throw distance for my size screen. Do you have any insight on the zoom confusion between the 2 calculators? I could screenshot them both if it helps!


----------



## Adult Beverage

Jonathanpbk said:


> Thanks for the info! I probably will do the spacer idea, but considering the projector is so light, I may even throw up a ceiling mount since the shelf may be slightly beyond the right throw distance for my size screen. Do you have any insight on the zoom confusion between the 2 calculators? I could screenshot them both if it helps!


This is my second projector. I couldn't make any sense out of using the BenQ calculator. The ProjectorCentral seemed to give the most accurate. Just keep your placement within the limits it gives (with a little to spare) to make sure you have room for fine tuning and adjustments. Small errors, either in the calculator or your measurements, become bigger the greater the projection distance. Allow for a margin of error and all should be good.


----------



## Ftoast

Jonathanpbk said:


> Can anyone shed light on this? Also, with those measurements and lens shift, can I place it on the shelf normally, or would it have to be mounted on the ceiling upside down? If it matters, my ceilings are 8'.
> 
> Thanks!


Along with needing to mount the projector upsidedown, it'll need the len's center to be between 3"-8"inches above the top of the 16:9 110"-diagonal image.
The Benq can fit 110" anywhere from 9ft-3inches back, all the way up to 12ft back (lens-to-screen horizontal distance).

The extreme ends of these aren't always guaranteed, so it's safer to assume you'll be mounting between 9ft-9inches and 11ft-6inches back (lens-to-screen) and about 5" or 6" above the image (center-of-lens to top-of-image).


----------



## Adult Beverage

I posted the following in a thread for 3D glasses in the 3D Dispaly section, but not a lot of 1070 owners may know about it. Hoping readers here have some input:

_Have there been any other side by side comparisons of the BenQ DGD5 and the EStar ESG601? I can find the EStars for $40 and the BenQ for $60, but not much info out there on BenQ DGD5. Will eventually need 4-6 pairs and not sure if the higher cost is worth it._


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Well I have loved my w1070 but I just made the jump over to the w1500, not sure if I will sell or not, may hang onto it for outdoor parties. Reason for the move to the w1500 is I bought a second hand 120" ES Screen that to my luck was mislabeled and was actually a 135" screen woot woot, but the w1070 cant do that at its distance but the w1500 can and the extra brightness will help, so yeah thus the switch.


----------



## wasure

Just a note I'm at 7,600 hours on the original bulb and still going strong 

I expected to replace the bulb once a year but I passed the 1.5 year mark and have noticed no decline in quality or brightness over the 5000-7600 hour range... My W1070 is only 6.5 feet from the screen, though.

Of course I don't recommend this, I'm a lazy and cheap git, but it is surprising to say the least. If anyone wants to experiment, I used smart eco for the first 4,000 hours then switched to eco and have been on that since.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

7600 hours after one year??!!! My god man, you must be going blind  just kidding. I took me three years to blow out my bulb, at around 4800 hours or so if I remember correctly.

I'm considering hacking my projector this year, I'm pretty bored with it and want to up the quality. Maybe some glass optics, a displayport 1.2a input. I wish I had access to the source code for the firmware, then I could add support for 120hz over the usual HDMI inputs, through dropping to 420 chroma subsampling. I tried recently going to 422 with 10-bit and it works, although for desktop the blurriness isn't worth the tradeoff. I didn't quite get around to checking the banding characteristics of 422 10-bit since I suck at Gimp and don't have photoshop. I'll keep trying.


----------



## BIGBEAR2004

For those interested in a low cost Panamorph lens with mounting kits check this thread out. I also missed it myself.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/117-2...ight-chat/2089442-new-995-panamorph-lens.html
http://www.panamorph.com/x-lens-project/



Mike Garrett said:


> We have been talking to Panamorph about how expensive anamorphic lenses are and it seems the bottom line is a combination of cost, volume and supporting distribution channels. A lens with maybe the quality of their CineVista and retailing around $995 seems like it would be something that projector owners would be interested in, especially with the increase in brightness and resolution it would bring when watching 2.35:1 movies. Along with the speed and accuracy of aspect ratio changes. So we decided to put this to the test. If Panamorph gets an “I’m interested” from 500 people then we’ll start a Powerbuy program with them to make this happen. Then as soon as they get 300 preorders for the lens it will start shipping in about 90 days. For more info on the program and to send them an “I’m interested” go to: http://www.panamorph.com/x-lens-project/
> 
> Added 8/12/15
> Well, it turns out there were over 50 people interested in the first 5 days of this thread alone so with that kind of momentum Panamorph is moving forward with the powerbuy. At this point the target is 150 pre-orders asap so the lens can start shipping around Thanksgiving. All the details are on Panamorph’s X1 page but basically these will be phone orders into Panamorph so they can touch base with everyone regarding the order, questions, setup, etc. The first 300 pre-orders will also get a customized 4.2”x1.75” “Thank you” metal plate for making this project happen that you can frame and hang, mount on your screen border, etc.


----------



## bluer101

BIGBEAR2004 said:


> For those interested in a low cost Panamorph lens with mounting kits check this thread out. I also missed it myself.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/117-2...ight-chat/2089442-new-995-panamorph-lens.html
> http://www.panamorph.com/x-lens-project/


Saw that too a month ago. 

The problem is the mounting kit is not compatible with the Benq line. 

I'm going to wait and see how the kens does in the real world.


----------



## daymond

I am using w1070 for almost 1 year.
2d picture is outstanding, colors pop-blacks are almost as good as ips screens , motion is great etc as you all know.

my glasses are cheap 10$ dlp 144hz ones .










they work correctly but the image in 3d is very dark-poor contrast-very poor brightness.


When in 3d mode (bluray) the glasses synch perfectly,3d depth is there,lenses block the red tint perfectly.

But the picture is almost 10x less bright than 2d mode(economic) . Not only the brightness but the colors look 10x less saturated. 
When i look at the 3d picture without glasses brightness is great.
I enjoy watching 3d in my samsung active 3d TV but when i use w1070 it is almost impossible to see details because of the poor brightness and contrast.
Should i buy new glasses or am i expecting too much from the projector?

thanks


----------



## Stilletto

Sorry if I missed this but I've been out of this thread a while.....I've got almost 1000 hours on my bulb in smarteco, and while I realize I do not need to replace it yet I am looking for a spare.
Has anyone ordered from this site and is it truly an original? Seems like a really good price to me....$171

http://www.projectorlampsource.com/benq_w1070_lamp.html


----------



## los3088

Objectively/Technically, will the 1070 have a sharper, more color-defined image(s) on an identical size screen when adjusted to max zoom or no zoom at different throw distances?

Hypothetical Example: 

No zoom 120" screen w/ 1070, 10' throw 
vs. 
Max zoom 120" screen w/1070, 12' throw

To cut to the chase, does the 1070 start to lose PQ if and when the manual zoom feature is engaged? 

Thanks.


----------



## Ftoast

los3088 said:


> Objectively/Technically, will the 1070 have a sharper, more color-defined image(s) on an identical size screen when adjusted to max zoom or no zoom at different throw distances?
> 
> Hypothetical Example:
> 
> No zoom 120" screen w/ 1070, 10' throw
> vs.
> Max zoom 120" screen w/1070, 12' throw
> 
> To cut to the chase, does the 1070 start to lose PQ if and when the manual zoom feature is engaged?
> 
> Thanks.


A majority of projectors will be their sharpest when using maximum zoom-distance (where the picture is the same size, but the projector is as far away as possible), BUT many have reported the w1070 does the exact opposite and seems to be the most crisp when it is zoomed to be as close as possible to the screen. 
Colors and general picture-quality will be the same either way.
Although, some other projectors can also gain higher contrast at their farther back zoom (and either min or max offset..I can't remember which).
The w1070 stays pretty constant though.


----------



## wayne picard

Stilletto said:


> Sorry if I missed this but I've been out of this thread a while.....I've got almost 1000 hours on my bulb in smarteco, and while I realize I do not need to replace it yet I am looking for a spare.
> Has anyone ordered from this site and is it truly an original? Seems like a really good price to me....$171
> 
> http://www.projectorlampsource.com/benq_w1070_lamp.html


I bought one from their Canadian Site perhaps a year or so ago. I have been running it since then and have the factory lamp with 600 hrs as back up. The bulb is identical to the original one but the housing did not fit as tightly. I have had no problems with the lamp and delivery was as promised. For the price why take a chance on a Chinese bare bulb. I feel that by the time I have consumed these two lamps led should be ready for prime time.


----------



## los3088

Ftoast said:


> A majority of projectors will be their sharpest when using maximum zoom-distance (where the picture is the same size, but the projector is as far away as possible), BUT many have reported the w1070 does the exact opposite and seems to be the most crisp when it is zoomed to be as close as possible to the screen.
> Colors and general picture-quality will be the same either way.
> Although, some other projectors can also gain higher contrast at their farther back zoom (and either min or max offset..I can't remember which).
> The w1070 stays pretty constant though.


Thanks for your reply. All the information contained in this wonderful forum regarding the 1070 tells me that's it's time to pull the trigger. 

I'm going in...


----------



## Renron

los3088 said:


> Thanks for your reply. All the information contained in this wonderful forum regarding the 1070 tells me that's it's time to pull the trigger.
> 
> I'm going in...



You'll be sorry........................................................................................that you didn't do it sooner


----------



## aerodynamics

Debating between this and the Epson 8345. Assuming I don't care for 3D (not entirely true but I've never had it before), which would give the best PQ for my setup?

The room is non-controlled with light beige colored walls. I'm not interested in treating the room/painting walls outside of getting blackout curtains. That being said, we don't face the sun and the overhang from our patio blocks any direct light. In fact, the wall that I will project onto is shaded at all times. Just to give you an idea, it's been 100 degrees here lately but inside our home it's easily 25 degrees cooler without running any A/C.

Our viewing position is 9' and the screen will be a DIY grey spandex over white 112" 2.35. This would be my first projector after having owned nothing but plasmas. I realize an entry level PJ + untreated room would never match the PQ of a plasma but I'm willing to sacrifice a little for the immersive experience I always wanted.

Thoughts?


----------



## los3088

Renron said:


> You'll be sorry........................................................................................that you didn't do it sooner


Roger that. The thought of going from a 75" to a 138" screen, really lifts my skirt.


----------



## Renron

los3088 said:


> Roger that. The thought of going from a 75" to a 138" screen, really lifts my skirt.


Awesome, another man who wears a kilt! And proud of it too!


----------



## teddy0890

I just got a Benq w1070. I noticed the black color turns red whenever I play a 3D movie. Is it normal?
Can anybody share the calibration for 2D and 3D mode? I'm still trying to adjust the settings.
Thank you.


----------



## StephenRC

teddy0890 said:


> I just got a Benq w1070. I noticed the black color turns red whenever I play a 3D movie. Is it normal?


The red is the sync signal for the glasses. Some glasses block the red better that others.
Se this thread for more info: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/191-3...070-144hz-compatible-dlp-link-3d-glasses.html




teddy0890 said:


> Can anybody share the calibration for 2D and 3D mode? I'm still trying to adjust the settings.


Some have been posted in this thread, but I didn't save where.


----------



## vjicecool

Hey folks...i have a question.

When ever i turn on the w1070 and start watching a video, i hear noise from the device speaker. every time i have to turn it off from the menu. Is there any way to turn it off totally- so that i get sound from the home theater only.


----------



## vjicecool

Hey folks...i have a question.

When ever i turn on the w1070 and start watching a video, i hear noise from the device speaker. every time i have to turn it off from the menu. Is there any way to turn it off totally- so that i get sound from the home theater only.


----------



## kreeturez

vjicecool said:


> Hey folks...i have a question.
> 
> 
> 
> When ever i turn on the w1070 and start watching a video, i hear noise from the device speaker. every time i have to turn it off from the menu. Is there any way to turn it off totally- so that i get sound from the home theater only.



Set the volume on the projector to zero.


----------



## Livin

Anyone know how to get CEC built into Onkyo avr to turn Off the projector when the AVR turns off? 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Since the w1500 thread isnt getting much love and Im a former owner of the w1070 and its a general enough question, I might get some assistance here, so I have a small issue, I have this small orb/blob of light on the screen coming from the projector, not sure if its a smudge (cleaned the outside of the lens so I feel its internal) or dust, is this more common to be something with the bulb or is it a problem with the lens? what you guys recommend to address this?


----------



## Billbofet

Daniel Chaves said:


> Since the w1500 thread isnt getting much love and Im a former owner of the w1070 and its a general enough question, I might get some assistance here, so I have a small issue, I have this small orb/blob of light on the screen coming from the projector, not sure if its a smudge (cleaned the outside of the lens so I feel its internal) or dust, is this more common to be something with the bulb or is it a problem with the lens? what you guys recommend to address this?


This sounds like a dust blob. I had one years ago on my Mitsubishi HD1000. It appeared mostly during darker scenes, but it drove me nuts. At the time, I was close to upgrading and out of warranty, so I decided to take the pj apart and clean it myself. I was successful, but it was a very stressful endeavor. I think if you are still within warranty, have them clean the lens for you. If not, I still would have a professional do it unless you are mechanically inclined. The reason I got the dust blob on mine was due to me vacuuming the intake vent while the projector was on. It's a bad idea in general to vacuum the project since it stirs up dust and can be sucked in to the optic chamber. Even though DLP are "sealed" this is frequent enough that it becomes an issue for some.

Good luck. 

Also, while I was successful in getting rid of the dust blob and the pj seemed to be even more razor sharp afterwards, I did screw up and ended up messing up the component input. I still have the pj and HDMI works fine, but I disconnected something while I was messing around in there. 

Here's the thread I did on it back in - holy **** - 2009!!

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...ok-apart-cleaned-dust-blob-pics-included.html


----------



## Grayson73

Where are you guys buying replacement lamps? The cheapest I found was $72 on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/SIMPLLAMP-Manufacturer-Original-Projector-5J-J7L05-001/dp/B00M0ETHG2


----------



## kreeturez

wasure said:


> Just a note I'm at 7,600 hours on the original bulb and still going strong
> 
> I expected to replace the bulb once a year but I passed the 1.5 year mark and have noticed no decline in quality or brightness over the 5000-7600 hour range... My W1070 is only 6.5 feet from the screen, though.
> 
> Of course I don't recommend this, I'm a lazy and cheap git, but it is surprising to say the least. If anyone wants to experiment, I used smart eco for the first 4,000 hours then switched to eco and have been on that since.



That's an insane amount of lamp life; especially considering all the full-brightness SmartEco time in there. Nice. 




Grayson73 said:


> Where are you guys buying replacement lamps? The cheapest I found was $72 on Amazon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SIMPLLAMP-Manufacturer-Original-Projector-5J-J7L05-001/dp/B00M0ETHG2



There's a dedicated thread on this, here:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...lb-replacemnet-benq-w1070-2.html#post28387617

Your link looks pretty good, though (7 five-star reviews are encouraging; and it looks like a proper original bulb): and that pricing is competitive. Plus, Amazon offers a proper return policy if it doesn't work out.


----------



## vjicecool

kreeturez said:


> Set the volume on the projector to zero.


I did that, but some times it turn to "off" itself...which gets the projector to produce noise from the device it self


----------



## vjicecool

Can any one please tell me why this is happening. 

the projector throw is big on the right hand side and smaller on the left hand side..... the projector is placed on the flat ground.

I have reset all the setting and still i see this issues, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## pitpat

it is not aimed perfectly straight at the screen. try turning the projector slightly left (counterclockwise).


----------



## StephenRC

The project is not parallel to the screen, it needs a slight rotation to the left side of the screen. Then it'll need to be moved some to the right to recenter to the screen.


----------



## vjicecool

pitpat said:


> it is not aimed perfectly straight at the screen. try turning the projector slightly left (counterclockwise).





StephenRC said:


> The project is not parallel to the screen, it needs a slight rotation to the left side of the screen. Then it'll need to be moved some to the right to recenter to the screen.


Thanks for the reply

I am projecting it on the wall not on the screen
It is on the grou


----------



## StephenRC

If rotating the projector to the left doesn't fix it, the wall isn't flat.


----------



## crazyhog

StephenRC said:


> If rotating the projector to the left doesn't fix it, the wall isn't flat.



also try to measure the height from from left side and right side if its same


----------



## JonnyVee

vjicecool said:


> Can any one please tell me why this is happening.
> 
> the projector throw is big on the right hand side and smaller on the left hand side..... the projector is placed on the flat ground.
> 
> I have reset all the setting and still i see this issues, any help would be appreciated.



I had the same issue. No matter how much adjusting i did, could not get equal sides. Turns out my rec room wall has a slight "curve" in the middle. Never noticed until i went to 120" with a painted DiY screeen. 

My fix ... I bought a Silver ticket screen with a black velvet border and project so that the narrowest section is perfectly in frame and the wider section bleeds onto the velvet (about half an inch on the top and bottom). Since velvet absorbs all the light. It looks normal and no one knows but me! The only time it's noticeable is if i have a image with text at the very bottom, which is not very frequent


----------



## chevpowr

Just picked up a benq 1070 last night, looks great on my wall! I now am looking to find the best calibration settings and also update the firmware. 

I am not using 3d so is it still important to update the firmware? Mine is 1.04


----------



## Livin

Anyone able to turn OFF the W1070 using CEC control from an Onkyo receiver? I'd like it to turn the Projector off when I turn off the receiver. thanks.


----------



## Benjammin172

chevpowr said:


> Just picked up a benq 1070 last night, looks great on my wall! I now am looking to find the best calibration settings and also update the firmware.
> 
> I am not using 3d so is it still important to update the firmware? Mine is 1.04


Very interested to hear about some calibration settings as well. I know there are some for Eco mode that are posted in here pretty frequently, but I don't believe that I've seen any for Smart Eco. Anyone know if the Eco settings that are posted in this thread would be effective in Smart Eco as well?


Thanks!


----------



## wasure

A shot in the dark, but does anyone know if it's possible to force 4:3 at the source's original size? i.e. a combination of the "Real" and "4:3" aspect modes.


----------



## teddy0890

Does Eco mode or Smart Eco give the longer lamp life? I personally think the Smart Eco is too bright for my 100" screen. But I see some posts claims that the Smart Eco gives the longer lamp life. Is that true?


----------



## bluer101

teddy0890 said:


> Is Eco mode or Smart Eco give the longer lamp life? I personally think the Smart Eco is too bright for my 100" screen. But I see some posts claims that the Smart Eco gives the longer lamp life. Is that true?


I find smart Eco also to bright for me too. The only time I use smart is for 3D.


----------



## Grayson73

I haven't read this forum again until recently. 

I'm using these settings currently:
https://www.avforums.com/threads/benq-w1070-reviewers-recommended-best-settings.1761516/

Are these settings better?
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...ready-lens-shift-1000-a-248.html#post27172010


----------



## kreeturez

teddy0890 said:


> Is Eco mode or Smart Eco give the longer lamp life? I personally think the Smart Eco is too bright for my 100" screen. But I see some posts claims that the Smart Eco gives the longer lamp life. Is that true?


Counter-intuitively, SmartEco is rated at higher lamp life than straight Eco despite being about as bright as full-power lamp ('Normal') mode. Equally as strangely, most of the reports of ultra-long lamp life around these forums (7000 hours+) have come from users of SmartEco.

Perhaps not running the lamp at a constant power level is good for longevity: but by the same token, it may just be luck. Or maybe the mode is just popular.




bluer101 said:


> I find smart Eco also to bright for me too. The only time I use smart is for 3D.


We use SmartEco most of the time (for day-time and modest ambient-light use); with Eco only for lights-out viewing - for this same reason: in proper darkness, it's actually a bit too bright. (This is on a neutral-gain 127"-diagonal screen; at just under 3000 hours on the lamp; mostly in SmartEco mode). 

When I hit 4500 hours, I reckon I'll swap out to a new lamp just to be safe. Original bare bulbs are under $80; but even branded originals (from B&H or Provantage) tend to be under $200; so for the few years' worth of usage, the economy isn't too bad.


But the real reason I like SmartEco is for the extra inter-scene contrast it adds: native contrast is typically measured at around 1500:1 on this unit; though due to lamp dimming, SmartEco is significantly higher. (It's hard to find proper figures since most reviews only deal with native CR; though Russian tech site ixbt.com measured contrast in their extremely detailed W1070+ Review at being in excess of 3000:1, uncalibrated, with SmartEco engaged. This is high enough to be an obvious advantage of SmartEco; and unlike most dynamic dimming or dynamic irises, it's not particularly noticeable.)

And of course the extra brightness goes down well, too. As long as the room isn't pitch-black!


----------



## dreamer

Benjammin172 said:


> Very interested to hear about some calibration settings as well. I know there are some for Eco mode that are posted in here pretty frequently, but I don't believe that I've seen any for Smart Eco. Anyone know if the Eco settings that are posted in this thread would be effective in Smart Eco as well?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Mine are for SmartEco:


Cinema
Bri 53
Con 47
Color Temp Cool
Lamp Smart Eco
Gain r101 G100 B105
Offset R251 g249 B 254
Gamma 2.4
Brill Color ON
Color Management 
Hue R46 G50 B50
Gain R51 G49 B50
Sat R48 G47 B50
50 for Cyan, Magenta, Yellow for all values


----------



## henrikr

Quick question guys. A friend of mine wants his first projector. I really only know Epson stuff but he wants a Benq. 

Could anyone explain the difference between these models? And if they have low input latency? They are virtually the same price with just a few dollars in between. 

Benq w1350
Benq w1070 (100 dollar cheaper then the others)
Benq w1070+
Benq w1080ST+

Don't know if America uses the same model numbers. But hopefully someone can help us out.


----------



## henrikr

Nvm it seems w1080+ is just a short throw variant of the w1070+.

And the only difference (on paper at least) between the 1070 and 1070+ is a few lumens and better speakers. And the option for wireless on the 1070+.

Since it was released last year. Is there any new projectors coming out from Benq worth waiting for? W1110 w2000 etc?


----------



## Benjammin172

dreamer said:


> Mine are for SmartEco:
> 
> 
> Cinema
> Bri 53
> Con 47
> Color Temp Cool
> Lamp Smart Eco
> Gain r101 G100 B105
> Offset R251 g249 B 254
> Gamma 2.4
> Brill Color ON
> Color Management
> Hue R46 G50 B50
> Gain R51 G49 B50
> Sat R48 G47 B50
> 50 for Cyan, Magenta, Yellow for all values


Thanks so much! I'll give these a shot when I get home


----------



## Livin

I don't see how Smarteco would make the lamp last longer than Eco. 
From what I've observed, eco runs the lamp on the lowest output, all the time... Vs SmartEco runs the lamp on Eco and at times higher. Thus it should wear the lamp more than Eco. 
Am I wrong? 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Chaves

you know projector settings vary depending on light of room, throw distance/zoom, screen material, and colors of the walls, thus why going off of someone else settings typically dont yield as good as results as just using even say a calibration disc.


----------



## Baron Blood

Hello,
this Christmas I'm going to buy a projector and this seems to be the one to beat under $1,000.00

I have a few questions...
Is it the best for 3D?
Will a certain BD Player work better with this projector in 2D _and _3D?
I'm going to buy the 3D Player now and I'm concerned some of these cheap players won't put out a full 1080p in 3D.
Edit~ Also, will a 4K player look better or does it need a 4K projector?


----------



## dreamer

Livin said:


> I don't see how Smarteco would make the lamp last longer than Eco.
> From what I've observed, eco runs the lamp on the lowest output, all the time... Vs SmartEco runs the lamp on Eco and at times higher. Thus it should wear the lamp more than Eco.
> Am I wrong?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Yes, you are wrong. ECO mode runs the lamp at a constant 70% power. Smart-ECO varies the lamp power as low as 30% and as high as 100% depending on the brightness of the scene. The average result is even less than the 70% of ECO but preserves the maximum brightness on demand. It is really a great idea and implementation on Benq's part.


----------



## Livin

Thank you for the correction. Seems like they should have named those modes better 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## BennyFromXXX

I have my W1070 a couple of weeks. I went from a old CRT TV to a 90inch picture on my wall. Insanely happy. 
There is one thing that I do not get.
When I select the Standard picture preset mode and go to advanced and color management I see that the settings are not the default value of 50 like the other modes.
I didn't notice this before because I mainly used the other picture modes.
When I reset the picture settings these settings are the default:


Red Hue 41 Gain 61 Saturation 54
Green Hue 58 Gain 70 Saturation 67
Blue Hue 53 Gain 65 Saturation 66
Cyan Hue 50 Gain 52 Saturation 55
Magenta Hue 48 Gain 50 Saturation 53
Yellow Hue 46 Gain 56 Saturation 55
Should I see this as a BenQ factory calibration?
The Standard picture preset mode is the only mode that has this, the rest of the modes all default to 50.
Is this how it should be?


----------



## Movie78

How do i get my BenQ W1070 to display proper 23.976 without judder?

Thanks!


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Alright my turn to ask for assist on aligning the projector with the screen, Ive messed with this for hours... 

Here is a picture of each corner, top left, top right, bottom left, bottom right 

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=974249&thumb=1
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=974241&thumb=1
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=974265&thumb=1
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=974257&thumb=1


----------



## Movie78

Daniel Chaves said:


> Alright my turn to ask for assist on aligning the projector with the screen, Ive messed with this for hours...
> 
> Here is a picture of each corner, top left, top right, bottom left, bottom right
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=974249&thumb=1
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=974241&thumb=1
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=974265&thumb=1
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=974257&thumb=1


I taught there was something wrong with my projector or my screen wasn't well position.
Thank you for posting this,because i have the same exact problem.

If anybody can share light on this,it will be great.


----------



## bluer101

Daniel Chaves said:


> Alright my turn to ask for assist on aligning the projector with the screen, Ive messed with this for hours...
> 
> Here is a picture of each corner, top left, top right, bottom left, bottom right
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=974249&thumb=1
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=974241&thumb=1
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=974265&thumb=1
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=974257&thumb=1


Looks like you need to tilt the PJ right. Raise left lower right. 

Maybe a picture of the whole screen with lights on in the room. That will allow to see screen boarders and test pattern in photos.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

bluer101 said:


> Looks like you need to tilt the PJ right. Raise left lower right.
> 
> Maybe a picture of the whole screen with lights on in the room. That will allow to see screen boarders and test pattern in photos.


I dont have a wide enough angle lens to get the whole screen but I will try to figure something out.


----------



## Livin

I just started using SmartEco... with Smart Eco my Fan speed changes constantly and the noise varies / fluctuates constantly which is VERY ANNOYING.

Is there any fix for this? Or maybe a replacement fan that is a lot quieter?

I'm happy with the BenQ W1070 PQ they really should have spent a bit more effort making the fan quiet.


----------



## bluer101

Livin said:


> I just started using SmartEco... with Smart Eco my Fan speed changes constantly and the noise varies / fluctuates constantly which is VERY ANNOYING.
> 
> Is there any fix for this? Or maybe a replacement fan that is a lot quieter?
> 
> I'm happy with the BenQ W1070 PQ they really should have spent a bit more effort making the fan quiet.


This is why I don't use it but for 3D only. Also on some scene changes you can see the lamp brightness changing.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Having an issue with my W1070.

Just got a new Elite Aeon 120" edgeless with CineGrey 3D. Up from my previous Da Lite HP 2.4 gain screen at 110" with Da Snap Fixed Frame. Didn't move the PJ. Just adjusted the zoom since it was already far back enough to accommodate the 120" screen. When I throw the image on the new screen now, I have outward bowing at the top and bottom of my screen. The sides are straight, but the top and bottom bow outward slightly. Because of this, not only does some of the top and bottom spill off, but the shape of the image is no longer 16:9. Meaning, if I zoom in to fit the top and bottom of the screen, there is space on the left and right of the screen where the image doesn't stretch far enough.

Not sure if maybe because I changed the zoom for the bigger screen that maybe I'm using more of the lens and getting more of the lens' flaws, or if there is another reason why thus would happen.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## chmcke01

*Screen?*



Stuntman_Mike said:


> Having an issue with my W1070.
> 
> Just got a new Elite Aeon 120" edgeless with CineGrey 3D. Up from my previous Da Lite HP 2.4 gain screen at 110" with Da Snap Fixed Frame. Didn't move the PJ. Just adjusted the zoom since it was already far back enough to accommodate the 120" screen. When I throw the image on the new screen now, I have outward bowing at the top and bottom of my screen. The sides are straight, but the top and bottom bow outward slightly. Because of this, not only does some of the top and bottom spill off, but the shape of the image is no longer 16:9. Meaning, if I zoom in to fit the top and bottom of the screen, there is space on the left and right of the screen where the image doesn't stretch far enough.
> 
> Not sure if maybe because I changed the zoom for the bigger screen that maybe I'm using more of the lens and getting more of the lens' flaws, or if there is another reason why thus would happen.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?


My first thought is that the screen isn't 100% flat. Zoom back out to about where you had it before and see if the bowing is still there. If so chances are it is the screen.


----------



## Joseph Jones

Hello,


Setting up my first HT, and things have gone pretty well thus far. Finally got everything hung, mounted, and connected. What I have found is that there seems to be and issue getting my receiver (LG LHB755W) to communicate with the BenQ. The two are connected via HDMI, and when I switch the BenQ to that source is says "searching for source" followed by "source dectected", the blue screen then turns black like it is about to display, then about a second later is cycles back to the blue screen and says "searching for source" again. It does this on repeat without ever connecting. 


I have tried powering on the BenQ first, and then the receiver after the splash screen. I have tried powering the receiver on, and then the BenQ. I have established that it is not an issue with the HDMI cable, or the way it is connected to the PJ. My XBOX 360 connected to the same cable with no other adjustments displays right away with picture and sound. 


I'm becoming frustrated. Any help is appreciated!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

chmcke01 said:


> My first thought is that the screen isn't 100% flat. Zoom back out to about where you had it before and see if the bowing is still there. If so chances are it is the screen.


Thanks for the reply.

I tried that before. The problem is that the bowing is slight so it's harder to see just floating in the middle of the screen. Plus, without the frame of the screen, it isn't as easy to tell that the image is not as wide as it needs to be.

I'll give it another shot though.

Screen should be straight as hard as it is to stretch the material onto the velcro on the back of the frame. It's on the same wall as the last screen, so it's just as straight or un-straight as before and the problem either wasn't there or nowhere near as pronounced, which makes me wonder about the lens and the effect that zooming may have had with increasing the use of more of a lens on an inexpensive projector.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Alright I moved my projector more to the left, I dont think I had it exactly centered... now for the most part the top left, top right, and bottom right corners are almost exactly 90degrees and in line with the screen, the bottom left still drops a bit below the bottom of the screen but overall much better, still need to fine tune it and get it perfect but Im getting closer.


----------



## aerodynamics

Hope this helps someone on the fence buying one of these…

These are pics I took of a W1070 against grey over white spandex. Each set of pics has a "lights on" and "lights off" version. Settings used were cinema mode, smart eco, warm color temperature and 2.4 gamma. While the pics aren't completely accurate, they are a fair representation of what I saw. In most cases, the black levels were worse than what the pics show.

My impressions - I'm a bit disappointed with its performance under ambient light. Not that I didn't expect the picture to suffer, just that I didn't think the contrast and black levels would be so bad. From this experience, I really do believe in order to get a decent image in daytime or with lights on you need to either treat your room or spend $$ for a brighter, high contrast projector. I did also try the white spandex over grey and, while I really liked the way lighter colors and shades looked, dark shadows and black levels were even worse than before. 

With the lights off, the image is good. This being my first projector, I was surprised at how revealing a big screen can be. At no fault to the projector, it really shows the imperfections and artifacts in the image, almost to the point where it doesn't look HD anymore. Coming from several plasmas, however, makes the comparison unfair. Also, I was sitting fairly close - 9' away from a 110" image. 

What's the big deal with fan noise? I had this setup on a table directly behind me and barely noticed it on Smart Eco. If ceiling mounted, I venture to guess I wouldn't hear it at all.

Still on the fence with this one. Not sure if a PJ is for me, at least not right now. I will play with the settings in the coming days before the return period is up. Viewing in ambient light is important to me as I can't treat the room. May have to try a different model or go one level up which I wasn't planning to do right off the bat.


----------



## kreeturez

aerodynamics said:


> These are pics I took of a W1070 against grey over white spandex. Each set of pics has a "lights on" and "lights off" version. Settings used were cinema mode, smart eco, warm color temperature and 2.4 gamma. While the pics aren't completely accurate, they are a fair representation of what I saw.
> 
> My impressions - I'm a bit disappointed with its performance under ambient light. Not that I didn't expect the picture to suffer, just that I didn't think the contrast and black levels would be so bad. From this experience, I really do believe in order to get a decent image in daytime or with lights on you need to either treat your room or spend $$ for a brighter, high contrast projector.
> 
> With the lights off, the image is good. This being my first projector, I was surprised at how revealing a big screen can be. At no fault to the projector, it really shows the imperfections and artifacts in the image, almost to the point where it doesn't look HD anymore. Coming from several plasmas, however, makes the comparison unfair. Also, I was sitting fairly close - 9' away from a 110" image.
> 
> What's the big deal with fan noise? I had this setup on a table directly behind me and barely noticed it on Smart Eco. If ceiling mounted, I venture to guess I wouldn't hear it at all.
> 
> Still on the fence with this one. Not sure if a PJ is for me, at least not right now. I will play with the settings in the coming days before the return period is up. Viewing in ambient light is important to me as I can't treat the room. May have to try a different model or go one level up which I wasn't planning to do right off the bat.



There're very few proper HT projectors in this class that are going to handle that amount of ambient light without noticeable washout. You can't project black 

SmartEco is probably one of the brightest combinations of reasonable fan noise (as you mention) coupled with long lamp life... Most other projectors in this color-brightness class (including recent releases from Epson and Optoma) are actually a bit noisier at full lamp power. 

(That said, I would love to have an option to force SmartEco to stick to 'Normal'-mode fan levels, though: since the fluctuations between Eco-levels and Normal-levels as the fan changes speed depending on scene brightness are more noticeable than the noise level itself). 

You'd probably have some luck with an ALR screen (to handle some of that light landing directly onto it); but your surest bet is to control the amount of light... Or set your lights up such that it's not directly landing on your screen. LED spots for the seating, for example, are an awesome combination of being able to see what's around you without washing out your picture. 

You don't see movie theaters leaving their lights on during the feature - for this exact reason...

Swapping to a projector 'one level up' won't fix this, though. Something like the BenQ HC1200 will give you a bit more brightness (at the expense of additional fan noise and shorter lamp life), but you'll still get washout on a regular screen with significant ambient light... Try to address this first.


----------



## teddy0890

Had anyone tried watching 3D in Benq with the Optoma zd302 glasses? I can not find the Estar glasses or Benq D5 in my country.


----------



## marjen

I am starting to get back into watching 3D. I see great depth but not a lot of pop out. Any settings I need to tweak. 

Also I am on firmware 1.05. I see mention of a 1.08 but can't find it on benq's site. Anyone have a link?? 

Also what are currently the best 3d glasses? I have 4 pair of the 3DTV cop model DLP2 pro glasses. These still considered good? Are have better options surfaced? Thanks.


----------



## dm_rep

I just bought a w1070 and I have it on a shelf about 1.5 ft from the ceiling. I cant get the image off of the ceiling. When placed up high does it have to be upside down and mounted to the ceiling or is there a setting?


----------



## bluer101

dm_rep said:


> I just bought a w1070 and I have it on a shelf about 1.5 ft from the ceiling. I cant get the image off of the ceiling. When placed up high does it have to be upside down and mounted to the ceiling or is there a setting?


Has to be mounted upside down if you place near ceiling.


----------



## dm_rep

Well thats a bummer. Thanks for the help.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Hey fellow w1070 owners! Long time no post here.

I just wanted to share this tidbit of news for gamers out there:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/9337/amd-shows-freesyncoverhdmi-concept-at-computex-2015

AVS discussion thread here : http://www.avsforum.com/forum/145-h...-over-hdmi-has-been-done-computex-2015-a.html

Speaking of the w1070, I noticed recently that it supports 1.07 billion colors which means it's got 10-bit processing which should give a decent reduction in banding. I've tried changing my HDMI output to YCbCr 422 and switching to 10-bit mode and it worked, although of course 422 makes it slightly blurry in the horizontal axis which is a no-no for desktop use, however for gaming or UHD Blurays it might be worth it. UHD Blurays played back at 1080p are equivalent to full 444 RGB 10-bit videos, so having to drop to 422 would result in a slight loss of clarity, however banding is a much, much bigger issue to me. Anyway, it's cool to test it. I'll also try YCbCr 444 at 24hz + 10-bit to see what that's like. Or maybe 720p / 120hz / 10-bit would work too. (for 3D gaming). 

I'm also curious about using the VGA port on the w1070, has anyone tried it? I'm pretty sure they say there will be a loss of sharpness, but I wonder if I use a Dual-Link DVI wire from my PC all the way to the projector, then at the end of the wire use a DVI to VGA adapter to reduce signal loss, if I can output a 10-bit signal at 1080p / 60hz / 444 and get the best of both worlds. Or even go higher than 60hz over VGA through reduced timings. 72hz / 10-bit / 444 would represent a substantial visual quality upgrade, I think, even if it means some slight blur due to the extra digital / analog / digital conversion. 

Remember, VGA, being analog, means effectively the bit depth is limited only by the SNR, and in practice it's probably better than 16-bit. Meaning, VGA should definitely handle 10-bit output from a PC just fine. Then the projector re-converts it back to digital in 10-bit increments and it should still have substantially less banding than if it was 8-bit start to finish. This is the era of 10-bit video and even 12-bit video, with UHD Blurays, so I think we've got a decent use finally for those 1.07 billion colors, even if it is achieved through FRC / dithering (which isn't quite as good but still much better than not having it). Lots of TN panel LCDs only had 64 shades for each color, making them 6 bit, so to support 8 bit input they used FRC which is practically as good. 10-bit source signal ---=> display : 10-bit > 8-bit + FRC >>> 8-bit in terms of quality. Analog can help us get around some of the bandwidth limitation of HDMI here, since it's analog if you can send a 1080p signal at 60hz over VGA, then it can be any bit depth up to 16-bit (per channel = 48 bit total).

It's a shame that basically no one seems to use the entire color palette of the w1070. I intend to try it, I think it will make a decent upgrade when watching UHD Blurays on it and extend the lifespan a bit. Maybe even use a DCI P3 color filter and MadVR to play back 10-bit videos on this cheap but great projector.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

FYI through analog VGA you can run 1920x1080 by 70hz on the w1070 and it looks sharp. Of course that's over a short cable run. Of course, it doesn't help me because I wanted to test the bit depth benefits of using analog. I might have to pick up an AMD video card from Best Buy soon to play with 10-bit windows desktop output through RGB / VGA, if that works. Can anyone here who owns an AMD video card and Windows 10 try that? Like connect your videocard through DVI or Dual-Link DVI to a DVI->VGA adapter to see if it works.

10-bit color from source to display without downgrading the chroma resolution is going to be the holy grail for this projector in the UHD Bluray era, I think. 1.07 billion colors here I come! I just need to find a VGA-compatible adapter that supports Deep Color without quantization to 8 bits at any point in the signal chain. Anyone willing to help? Apparently the bit depth is limited by the SNR and in principle you could send 10- or 12-bit video to the w1070 (to be reconverted internally from the VGA chip) to the internal 10-bit, but it could be a good idea.

I'm considering ways to try and send 10- or 12-bit color (aka Deep Color) with YCbCr 444 over HDMI, like using 1080p component adapters with 10-bit ramdacs, but right now it appears as though it's Windows 10 + Nvidia's fault limiting me. My next card will probably be AMD unless NVidia gets their thumbs out soon.

I wonder what the lag is in VGA / component mode compared to HDMI, all at 1080p of course to avoid scaling. I suspect YPbPr (component) might be fastest, and as long as it's 1080p, who cares? Analog should mean in principle I can get 444 @ 10-bits at 1080p / 60 (or even 70?). I'm curious now about trying to see if Component would work at 70hz instead of 60hz.


----------



## aerodynamics

I always wondered about the effects on input lag using component. If all my sources are 1080p/HDMI and my receiver can assign the input to component out, would there be a benefit? If anything, shouldn't it be worse converting a digital signal like PS4 for example to analog rather than letting it passthrough HDMI all the way to the display?


----------



## dreamer

RLBURNSIDE said:


> FYI through analog VGA you can run 1920x1080 by 70hz on the w1070 and it looks sharp. Of course that's over a short cable run.


That's interesting, because on pages 56 & 57 of the manual it says the "PC Input" (meaning VGA because there is a separate HDMI chart) does not support full 1920x1080 resolution.

I was interested, because according to the manual on page 43, the "Positon" function is only enabled for PC signal. This sounds like it allow the imageto be pushed around on the DMD and could allow a 2.40:1 bluray to hug the top of the screen with no black bar. Of course, it seems like bluray player software on the HTPC could do this more easily, but I was curious how much adjustment the W1070 itself could do. Then I saw that 1920x1080 was not supported via VGA and forgot about it.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Excellent review, albeit a little late  I got mine in november 2011, so it's been out for 4 years, not 3 (minor nitpick).

I'm definitely interested in improving my room treatments now after reading how much the room affects contrast ratio. I have black blackout shades but the rest of my walls are white and I'm projecting on a white wall. I'm going to do some painting soon and put in some silver treatment after sanding the wall down a bit.

Also, I recently took down my w1070 to try the VGA input when I put it back up (using the old HDMI port), I was seeing some mad rainbows after not seeing any for years. I cleaned the inside of the projector myself after the bulb exploded last xmass and had to send it in for repairs, but ever since the projector hasn't been the same. I see posterization on skin tones no matter what HDMI input settings (0-255 or 16-235) or user settings I use, so I'm not sure what to do now. I was super excited to try to reduce banding using the VGA port (or HDMI using YCbCr 422, 10-bit color) but apparently my GTX 970's RAMDAC is only 32-bit compatible, so in other words 8 bits per color channel, not 10. That's a shame. I'm definitely going to experiment with an AMD card to see if I can get more out of it in terms of 10-bit support in Windows 10, and it would be really nice to be able to send 1080p / 70hz / 10-bit to the w1070 as that would be a decent upgrade until I can get a UHD version.

Dreamer : definitely don't believe the w1070's manual. It says in the online one that I found (updated?) that you can send up to 1920x1200 WUXGA using reduced timings but to get 1920x1080 / 70 to work I had to leave my Custom Resolution tab in the NVidia Control Panel to "automatic timings". Also, I believe I failed to boost the HDMI HZ beyond 60 at 1080p, but now I might try again since I might have tried 75hz or 72hz and given up. 72hz would be ideal since it's 3x 24, for obvious reasons, but 70hz is a decent upgrade for windows desktop and gaming, for sure (as long as not too much noise happens over longer cable runs). 

I am considering a displayport or HDMI -> vga adapter on Amazon but I somehow doubt they support 10-bit color RAMDACs. If I can find one, that should keep the signal degradation down by using a longer digital cable, then convert to analog for the "last mile" right at the projector end of the cable. I don't think there's much point in trying to get 12-bit (36-bit Deep Color) done this way, since the w1070 only supports 1.07 billion colors.


----------



## BleedingBlue

Can anyone recommend 3d glasses for the 1070?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grubadub

BleedingBlue said:


> Can anyone recommend 3d glasses for the 1070?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Estar glasses are really good. Can be had for ~$40 on Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CRN3D98?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00

If you want cheaper. the G15 glasses can be found on ebay. They are much less but will give you a very nice image.


----------



## StephenRC

BleedingBlue said:


> Can anyone recommend 3d glasses for the 1070?


See this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/191-3...070-144hz-compatible-dlp-link-3d-glasses.html


----------



## pitpat

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1190837-REG/benq_w1070_full_hd_1080p.html

On sale for $594 with free shipping today.


----------



## Soulnight

RLBURNSIDE said:


> Excellent review, albeit a little late  I got mine in november 2011, so it's been out for 4 years, not 3 (minor nitpick).
> 
> I'm definitely interested in improving my room treatments now after reading how much the room affects contrast ratio. I have black blackout shades but the rest of my walls are white and I'm projecting on a white wall. I'm going to do some painting soon and put in some silver treatment after sanding the wall down a bit.


Thank you for the compliment!  

We know that this review is " a bit late" but the whole point of reviewing the benq w1070, especially now, is to to get a basis that "everyone" knows for the coming reviews. 

And we are glad that our blog could convince you of improving your room to get the best out of your projector.


----------



## kreeturez

pitpat said:


> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1190837-REG/benq_w1070_full_hd_1080p.html
> 
> On sale for $594 with free shipping today.



I was just about to post this (I'm late to this party  ). Really a good deal. Now I just need to quickly find a room in my my house to put another one! (Surely the little one wouldn't mind having one in their room, right? Early X-mas present!  )


----------



## aeneas01

a couple of things that are bothering me about the benq, is it normal?

1. there's a very faint border around the entire projected image, in my case it's about 2.5" wide, the projected image is 140" wide... it's as if the benq is capable of filling that 2.5" border but doesn't for some reason, some setting... i would like to fill the faint border with the projected image if possible, as it would increase the viewable area by more than 6%...

2. if i toggle between the benq's 16:9 and wide aspect ratios the width of the projected image remains the same, but if i select letterbox the width increases, it fills half of the faint border i mentioned above... btw the source is 16:9 material (oppo 103d).

is this normal? anyone else noticing this?


----------



## bluer101

aeneas01 said:


> a couple of things that are bothering me about the benq, is it normal?
> 
> 1. there's a very faint border around the entire projected image, in my case it's about 2.5" wide, the projected image is 140" wide... it's as if the benq is capable of filling that 2.5" border but doesn't for some reason, some setting... i would like to fill the faint border with the projected image if possible, as it would increase the viewable area by more than 6%...
> 
> 2. if i toggle between the benq's 16:9 and wide aspect ratios the width of the projected image remains the same, but if i select letterbox the width increases, it fills half of the faint border i mentioned above... btw the source is 16:9 material (oppo 103d).
> 
> is this normal? anyone else noticing this?



Sounds strange can you take a photo of this boarder?


----------



## aeneas01

bluer101 said:


> Sounds strange can you take a photo of this boarder?


yes i will... i did discover however that my having keystone set to -1 accounted for 50% of the 2.5" border, i.e. if i set keystone to 0 the faint border is just over an inch wide as opposed to 2.5".... i also discovered that setting the projector's overscan to anything above 0 increases the projected image size by several inches depending on the numerical value (1, 2, 3 etc.)... i thought overscan was supposed to maintain the projected image size and instead slightly zoom the source in order for bad edges (for example) to be pushed beyond the viewable projected image?


----------



## bluer101

aeneas01 said:


> yes i will... i did discover however that my having keystone set to -1 accounted for 50% of the 2.5" border, i.e. if i set keystone to 0 the faint border is just over an inch wide as opposed to 2.5".... i also discovered that setting the projector's overscan to anything above 0 increases the projected image size by several inches depending on the numerical value (1, 2, 3 etc.)... i thought overscan was supposed to maintain the projected image size and instead slightly zoom the source in order for bad edges (for example) to be pushed beyond the viewable projected image?


You should not be using digital keystone at all if you can help it. 

What happens if you display the built in test pattern on the Benq? Does that produce these boarders?


----------



## kreeturez

bluer101 said:


> What happens if you display the built in test pattern on the Benq? Does that produce these boarders?



I've checked before on two units and there's a tiny (black) border around the image; even with the internal test pattern. (It's related to the DMD if memory serves? It's normal...)


----------



## bluer101

kreeturez said:


> I've checked before on two units and there's a tiny (black) border around the image; even with the internal test pattern. (It's related to the DMD if memory serves? It's normal...)


I will check mine the next time I have it on.


----------



## DaGamePimp

The faint border is normal and it is part of the DMD (just not the active mirrors).


Obviously this 'border' is meant to be placed outside the projected viewing area (on the black screen border or off the screen with a zero edge).

- Jason


----------



## aeneas01

DaGamePimp said:


> The faint border is normal and it is part of the DMD (just not the active mirrors).
> 
> 
> Obviously this 'border' is meant to be placed outside the projected viewing area (on the black screen border or off the screen with a zero edge).
> 
> - Jason


makes sense, thanks jason... what about letterbox and overscan widening the viewable area? as i mentioned earlier, if i toggle between 16:9 and wide the viewable width remains the same, but if i toggle to letterbox, or increase overscan above 0, the width of the viewable area increases, in my case about an inch or two per side...


----------



## Broke EF

Hey guys, I am not sure if this is the right place to ask this or not but here it goes. I have the BenQ W1070, and a 106" screen. From what I can find I need to be about 10' from the lens to the screen. What I am having a hard time figuring out is how far down I need to drop from the ceiling. The screen is motorized, and I am not 100% sure on my final height, but what is the range of the lens center from the top edge (or any other point) of the screen? Any help you guys can give me on positioning the projector is greatly appreciated.


Thank you,
Sean


----------



## dreamer

Broke EF said:


> Hey guys, I am not sure if this is the right place to ask this or not but here it goes. I have the BenQ W1070, and a 106" screen. From what I can find I need to be about 10' from the lens to the screen. What I am having a hard time figuring out is how far down I need to drop from the ceiling. The screen is motorized, and I am not 100% sure on my final height, but what is the range of the lens center from the top edge (or any other point) of the screen? Any help you guys can give me on positioning the projector is greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> Sean


For that size screen, the center of lens needs to be between 2.5" and 7" above the top edge of the screen.


----------



## BigRedNole

pitpat said:


> On sale for $594 with free shipping today.


I wish I had the funds. I just purchased my AVR, Main LCR's speakers. I have to wait a few weeks or for some more stuff to sell. I am hoping for $600 or less come BF. I think the BenQ 1070 will be a good starter projector until 4K projectors come down in price in 3-4 years.


----------



## Broke EF

dreamer said:


> For that size screen, the center of lens needs to be between 2.5" and 7" above the top edge of the screen.


Thank you for the response! I am glad I asked, because I was certain that it needed to be below the top edge. Is the 10' lens to screen distance correct?

Sean


----------



## DaGamePimp

aeneas01 said:


> makes sense, thanks jason... what about letterbox and overscan widening the viewable area? as i mentioned earlier, if i toggle between 16:9 and wide the viewable width remains the same, but if i toggle to letterbox, or increase overscan above 0, the width of the viewable area increases, in my case about an inch or two per side...



I'll test it on my unit soon, I honestly have not used letterbox and always have over-scan at 0 (as it should be).
I'm going to guess it's a scaling anomaly but I'll reserve comment until I have tested it myself. 
- Jason


----------



## pitpat

Broke EF said:


> Thank you for the response! I am glad I asked, because I was certain that it needed to be below the top edge. Is the 10' lens to screen distance correct?
> 
> Sean


10' is correct for a 106" screen. Can be from 8'10" to 11'7".

(Keep in mind the lens is a few inches right of center when planning where to mount on the ceiling.)

http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm


----------



## Broke EF

pitpat said:


> 10' is correct for a 106" screen. Can be from 8'10" to 11'7".
> 
> (Keep in mind the lens is a few inches right of center when planning where to mount on the ceiling.)
> 
> http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm


Awesome, thank you! I thought about the lens placement when I was planning. Had had my ceiling down, so I added some wood between the joist for the screen and the projector. I gave myself some wiggle room in every direction as well. I want to mount the projector soon so I can be sure BEFORE I finish the drywall work that everything works out like I planned. I figure its better to take some time now and mount everything and make sure there are no problems rather than after its all finished.


Sean


----------



## hawk4

Recently purchased the W1070 as my first projector and couldn't be happier with it. I have it setup temporarily for now until we move in a month or so then it will be ceiling mounted. Will be in search for a mount that gets lens about 4in from ceiling.


----------



## pitpat

hawk4 said:


> Recently purchased the W1070 as my first projector and couldn't be happier with it. I have it setup temporarily for now until we move in a month or so then it will be ceiling mounted. Will be in search for a mount that gets lens about 4in from ceiling.


what size screen and ceiling height will you have?


----------



## hawk4

pitpat said:


> what size screen and ceiling height will you have?


8ft ceiling and looking for the biggest screen size I can project on the wall, possibly 140", won't have a screen for now. The bottom of picture will be 20" from floor. Room size is about 18.5' W x 17' L, 1 row of seating for now.


----------



## Baron Blood

Hello,
I'm considering buying a BenQ but need a little advice.

Right now my options are the 1070 or newer 1075 (until someone steers me towards the Optoma) 
The 1075 will cost be about $400.00 Canadian more.

Is it worth that much extra?
I'm hoping to have a bigger screen than 100 in my Apartment


----------



## DaGamePimp

hawk4 said:


> Recently purchased the W1070 as my first projector and couldn't be happier with it. I have it setup temporarily for now until we move in a month or so then it will be ceiling mounted. Will be in search for a mount that gets lens about 4in from ceiling.



Save yourself from the headaches of sub par mounts and grab a peerless prg-unv from the get-go.
- Jason


----------



## dreamer

hawk4 said:


> 8ft ceiling and looking for the biggest screen size I can project on the wall, possibly 140", won't have a screen for now. The bottom of picture will be 20" from floor. Room size is about 18.5' W x 17' L, 1 row of seating for now.


Sounds like a great plan for a room that size. Place the seats about 10' from the screen and you will have a very cinematic feel. You will even have room for a bar top or table behind the main seats for guests or to eat dinner at while watching the big image.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Has anyone here tried swapping out the default lens to change the throw ratio? I need mine to be longer throw, but am waiting for the TI 4K chips next year before upgrading. I have a VC type anamorphic lens and to avoid vignetting I had to put my w1070 farther back from the screen to use a lower zoom, which of course reduces brightness and somewhat defeats the purpose of using a lens in the first place (although not entirely). If I could change the throw ratio so I could use the max zoom then I could get the most brightness out of my w1070.

I've opened the optical cavity myself before to clean the DMD and mirrors, it was a messy job but looks decent now, so I'm willing to do it again since my w1070 is nearing the end of its lifespan and I plan on trying to hack it to add DisplayPort and a new lens, maybe even put some new black meta-materiasl / paints inside the optical cavity to increase the contrast.


----------



## dreamer

RLBURNSIDE said:


> Has anyone here tried swapping out the default lens to change the throw ratio? I need mine to be longer throw, but am waiting for the TI 4K chips next year before upgrading. I have a VC type anamorphic lens and to avoid vignetting I had to put my w1070 farther back from the screen to use a lower zoom, which of course reduces brightness and somewhat defeats the purpose of using a lens in the first place (although not entirely). If I could change the throw ratio so I could use the max zoom then I could get the most brightness out of my w1070.


I have not, but where would you find a good quality lens to replace it with and what kind of money would that take ? I have a suggestion for you in that regard. I owned two JVC G10 DILA projectors that had wonderful, huge, glass optics and included power zoom and focus with a 2:1+ throw. I sent one to the E-recyclers last year. I can't imagine they are worth much to anyone as projectors, but as a Frankenstein project source for parts, they might be great. There is a G150 on ebay right now with a "buy it now" price of $69 that should have the same lens features:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/JVC-DLA-G150-Projector-/121742584631?hash=item1c586c6b37:g:SDYAAOSw3ydV3iHN

There is also a non-working, parts only listing for a G1000 like I had for $50:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hughes-JVC-...750504?hash=item2ee3c3b8e8:g:kcYAAOSw~gRVqAQB


----------



## Alpine1.0

*What’s the best way to connect my BenQ W1070 projector to my *(older) Panasonic SA-PT480 Home Theater in a Box? I tried connecting using composite? cables but didn’t get any audio. I’d prefer to connect with HDMI. TIA.

http://www.imagebam.com/image/79c7e4442658800

http://www.imagebam.com/image/c87936442658820

http://www.imagebam.com/image/82426e442658845

http://www.imagebam.com/image/07f3fd442658865


----------



## Alpine1.0

Subs.


----------



## Alpine1.0

*What’s the best way to connect my BenQ W1070 projector to my *(older) Panasonic SA-PT480 Home Theater in a Box? I tried connecting using composite? cables but didn’t get any audio. I’d prefer to connect with HDMI. TIA.

http://www.imagebam.com/image/79c7e4442658800

http://www.imagebam.com/image/c87936442658820

http://www.imagebam.com/image/82426e442658845

http://www.imagebam.com/image/07f3fd442658865


----------



## dreamer

HDMI "out" on the HTIB should go to the projector. No other connections needed or wanted.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

dreamer said:


> I have not, but where would you find a good quality lens to replace it with and what kind of money would that take ? I have a suggestion for you in that regard. I owned two JVC G10 DILA projectors that had wonderful, huge, glass optics and included power zoom and focus with a 2:1+ throw. I sent one to the E-recyclers last year. I can't imagine they are worth much to anyone as projectors, but as a Frankenstein project source for parts, they might be great. There is a G150 on ebay right now with a "buy it now" price of $69 that should have the same lens features:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/JVC-DLA-G150-Projector-/121742584631?hash=item1c586c6b37:g:SDYAAOSw3ydV3iHN
> 
> There is also a non-working, parts only listing for a G1000 like I had for $50:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hughes-JVC-...750504?hash=item2ee3c3b8e8:g:kcYAAOSw~gRVqAQB


Thanks! I was thinking of the possibility of getting a lens from a different projector, actually, good call. I'll check the used lens shop downstairs and make some calculations for the lens I have and what I'd need before buying anything that won't necesserily work and get back to you.


----------



## Alpine1.0

dreamer said:


> HDMI "out" on the HTIB should go to the projector. No other connections needed or wanted.


Thanks for your response. I already had tried what you suggested but couldn't get audio through my HTiB. I asked the same question that I asked here on a Bestbuy forum and was told that I'd need to connect my W1070 to my HTiB using a 3.5mm to 2x RCA Audio Cable.

http://plug-in.bestbuy.ca/t5/TV-Hom...my-new-BenQ-W1070-projector-to-my/td-p/125588


----------



## dreamer

Alpine1.0 said:


> Thanks for your response. I already had tried what you suggested but couldn't get audio through my HTiB. I asked the same question that I asked here on a Bestbuy forum and was told that I'd need to connect my W1070 to my HTiB using a 3.5mm to 2x RCA Audio Cable.
> 
> http://plug-in.bestbuy.ca/t5/TV-Hom...my-new-BenQ-W1070-projector-to-my/td-p/125588


Then you have some wrong setting in the HTIB. The sound should never leave the HTIB and the speakers attached to it. Only the video will be needed from the HDMI out, although since the W1070 has a speaker in it, you may get sound out of the built-in speaker and need to set volume to 0 in the Benq menu.

It is barely possible that the HTIB detects that the Benq is capable of sound and is defaulting to send audio over the HDMI and not through the HTIB speakers, but that must be defeatable in the settings somewhere. Similar to how if a headphone cable is plugged in you will get nothing from the speakers in a HTIB or receiver -- it assumes since you have a cable plugged in capable of other audio you don't want sound from the speakers. I would run through all the audio options menus in the HTIB after ensuring you have no headphone cable plugged in and no red/white RCA cables plugged in either. If this HTIB worked with a TV, it should connect exactly the same with the Benq.


----------



## Alpine1.0

dreamer said:


> Then you have some wrong setting in the HTIB. The sound should never leave the HTIB and the speakers attached to it. Only the video will be needed from the HDMI out, although since the W1070 has a speaker in it, you may get sound out of the built-in speaker and need to set volume to 0 in the Benq menu.
> 
> It is barely possible that the HTIB detects that the Benq is capable of sound and is defaulting to send audio over the HDMI and not through the HTIB speakers, but that must be defeatable in the settings somewhere. Similar to how if a headphone cable is plugged in you will get nothing from the speakers in a HTIB or receiver -- it assumes since you have a cable plugged in capable of other audio you don't want sound from the speakers. I would run through all the audio options menus in the HTIB after ensuring you have no headphone cable plugged in and no red/white RCA cables plugged in either. If this HTIB worked with a TV, it should connect exactly the same with the Benq.




I plugged the HTiB into HDMI 2 on the projector and was able to get the HT interface but it allowed me to choose the same inputs that I could access using the HT remote and none of the settings produced sound through the HT (still only through the projector).


----------



## hawk4

DaGamePimp said:


> Save yourself from the headaches of sub par mounts and grab a peerless prg-unv from the get-go.
> - Jason


Thanks. I will look into that mount. I was originally planning on the premier mount PDS-PLUS. 




dreamer said:


> Sounds like a great plan for a room that size. Place the seats about 10' from the screen and you will have a very cinematic feel. You will even have room for a bar top or table behind the main seats for guests or to eat dinner at while watching the big image.


That sounds like a great option. Have a nice little sitting table for people to hang out at. So many options, so little money.


----------



## bluer101

hawk4 said:


> Thanks. I will look into that mount. I was originally planning on the premier mount PDS-PLUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a great option. Have a nice little sitting table for people to hang out at. So many options, so little money.


I just looked up the mount you posted, PDS-Plus. It looks like it has basic loosen move tighten adjustments. That makes it a pain to adjust. 

I have the peerless and it makes it so easy to adjust. You won't regret it in the end.


----------



## AV_Integrated

The PDS-PLUS from Premier is decent. It has separate lockdowns, and is similar in design to the Chief RPA mounts (their old style). It's nothing like the Chief Elite mounts or the Peerless PRG mount. I've used both the Peerless and the Chief Elite and found the Chief to be a tighter overall design, but both are certainly a step up.

I recommend the Premier when you need a decent low-profile mount. From what I've seen online, no ceiling mount, with decent adjustability, can get closer to the ceiling than the Premier. About an inch from the ceiling, an another two inches to the lens. That's pretty cool, but very specific. Ideal for larger screens with the W1070, or with lower ceilings to deal with.

I always recommend looking through eBay for a Chief Elite mount, then just making your own plate for it in an hour or so with some basic tools. They can be had for around 50 bucks. Sometimes less.


----------



## AV_Integrated

The PDS-PLUS from Premier is decent. It has separate lockdowns, and is similar in design to the Chief RPA mounts (their old style). It's nothing like the Chief Elite mounts or the Peerless PRG mount. I've used both the Peerless and the Chief Elite and found the Chief to be a tighter overall design, but both are certainly a step up.

I recommend the Premier when you need a decent low-profile mount. From what I've seen online, no ceiling mount, with decent adjustability, can get closer to the ceiling than the Premier. About an inch from the ceiling, an another two inches to the lens. That's pretty cool, but very specific. Ideal for larger screens with the W1070, or with lower ceilings to deal with.

I always recommend looking through eBay for a Chief Elite mount, then just making your own plate for it in an hour or so with some basic tools. They can be had for around 50 bucks. Sometimes less.

$40 shipped...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Chief-...814841?hash=item419eb93fb9:g:94oAAOSwl9BWKQKf


----------



## Alpine1.0

dreamer said:


> Then you have some wrong setting in the HTIB. The sound should never leave the HTIB and the speakers attached to it. Only the video will be needed from the HDMI out, although since the W1070 has a speaker in it, you may get sound out of the built-in speaker and need to set volume to 0 in the Benq menu.
> 
> It is barely possible that the HTIB detects that the Benq is capable of sound and is defaulting to send audio over the HDMI and not through the HTIB speakers, but that must be defeatable in the settings somewhere. Similar to how if a headphone cable is plugged in you will get nothing from the speakers in a HTIB or receiver -- it assumes since you have a cable plugged in capable of other audio you don't want sound from the speakers. I would run through all the audio options menus in the HTIB after ensuring you have no headphone cable plugged in and no red/white RCA cables plugged in either. If this HTIB worked with a TV, it should connect exactly the same with the Benq.




Just in case someone in the future has the same question that I had about connecting the W1070 to a HTiB, I was told by BenQ tech support, as well as a Bestbuy tech guy, that the only thing that will work in my case (see picture links above) is using a 3.5 mm to RCA audio cable.


----------



## dreamer

Alpine1.0 said:


> Just in case someone in the future has the same question that I had about connecting the W1070 to a HTiB, I was told by BenQ tech support, as well as a Bestbuy tech guy, that the only thing that will work in my case (see picture links above) is using a 3.5 mm to RCA audio cable.


Nowhere in this thread did you mention there was a cable box involved and that what you were doing was connecting the cable box directly to the Benq. Your question mentioned ONLY the HTIB and the Benq. We all assumed the HTIB had all sources going to it and then HDMI from it to the Benq. That is the NORMAL way of doing things, and the only way to get anything more than stereo sound from your sources, rather than just the stereo stripped out of the HDMI signal by the Benq.

What you really wanted to do was connect your cable box to the Benq and then get the stereo audio OUT of the Benq IN to the HTIB. If you had posted the question here the same way as you did on the Bestbuy site, there would have been no confusion.


----------



## Alpine1.0

dreamer said:


> We all assumed the HTIB had all sources going to it and then HDMI from it to the Benq. That is the NORMAL way of doing things, and the only way to get anything more than stereo sound from your sources, rather than just the stereo stripped out of the HDMI signal by the Benq..




I don't follow what you're saying. Here's the back of my HTiB and the first pic I posted in my original question:

http://www.imagebam.com/image/79c7e4442658800

How would I connect my cable box to it as a source when the only inputs are Digital Audio Optical In and the left and right Aux which are also In, correct? 

When I had my Panasonic TV connected to the HTiB, the HDMI out from the cable box went to HDMI 1 In on the TV, the HDMI "AV Out" from the HTiB went to HDMI 3 In on the TV and I got the audio signal from the TV to the HTiB using a digital optical cable.


----------



## chmcke01

*Too basic*



Alpine1.0 said:


> I don't follow what you're saying. Here's the back of my HTiB and the first pic I posted in my original question:
> 
> http://www.imagebam.com/image/79c7e4442658800
> 
> How would I connect my cable box to it as a source when the only inputs are Digital Audio Optical In and the left and right Aux which are also In, correct?
> 
> When I had my Panasonic TV connected to the HTiB, the HDMI out from the cable box went to HDMI 1 In on the TV, the HDMI "AV Out" from the HTiB went to HDMI 3 In on the TV and I got the audio signal from the TV to the HTiB using a digital optical cable.


That is a VERY basic and simple HT...probably would best bet would be to get an HDMI switcher with fiber audio out. Then run all of your inputs to the HDMI switcher and HDMI from the switcher to the projector. The only thing you would need going to the HT would be the optical cable from the switcher. Here is an example of what I am talking about:

http://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-105...p/B003L14WB8/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## Alpine1.0

chmcke01 said:


> That is a VERY basic and simple HT...probably would best bet would be to get an HDMI switcher with fiber audio out. Then run all of your inputs to the HDMI switcher and HDMI from the switcher to the projector. The only thing you would need going to the HT would be the optical cable from the switcher. Here is an example of what I am talking about:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-105...p/B003L14WB8/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8





Thanks for the heads-up. This device may be exactly what I need judging by this Amazon review:
_
"... so I started with a home theater in a box and I thought it would be great until I realized that there were no HDMI inputs. That presented a problem because I wanted to run an xbox, cable box, and occasionally a computer through the surround sound then on to a projector. This HDMI switch solved all of my problems! I was able to connect an HDMI cable from the xbox, cable box, computer, and HTIB to this switch and then run the HDMI from the switch output to the projector... that took care of the picture. I used the Digital Optical Audio Output on the switch to bring the sound to the HTIB. Now I have flawless video and sound for all of my devices with just the click of a button."_


----------



## kraig4422

Alpine1.0 said:


> I don't follow what you're saying. Here's the back of my HTiB and the first pic I posted in my original question:
> 
> http://www.imagebam.com/image/79c7e4442658800



Use imgur or something. Your links are full of some shady stuff


----------



## Alpine1.0

kraig4422 said:


> Your links are full of some shady stuff



I was unaware of that ... but then I'm using Adblock Plus.


----------



## kraig4422

Alpine1.0 said:


> I was unaware of that ... but then I'm using Adblock Plus.



No worries, just scared me at first


----------



## Alpine1.0

kraig4422 said:


> No worries, just scared me at first



Lol. I'm afraid to ask what you saw.


----------



## dreamer

Alpine1.0 said:


> I don't follow what you're saying. Here's the back of my HTiB and the first pic I posted in my original question:
> 
> http://www.imagebam.com/image/79c7e4442658800
> 
> How would I connect my cable box to it as a source when the only inputs are Digital Audio Optical In and the left and right Aux which are also In, correct?


If you go back to your posts here, you never mentioned there was a cable box directly connected to the Benq or that that was the audio yu were trying to get out of the HTiB. The photo of the back of the HTiB is not a photo of the COMPLETE back panel. I assumed you were only showing the OUTPUTS and there was another set of HDMI INPUTS not shown in the photo. The term "HTiB", to me, implies there are video inputs to the HTiB, and your photo only showed an HDMI OUTPUT, so I thought you just didn't have a photo of two or three HDMI inputs where a bluray, cable box, AppleTV, Playstation, etc. were sending their HDMI into the HTiB.

If your HTiB doesn't have any HDMI inputs, then it can do nothing for video switching of other HDMI sources like your cable box. An HDMI switch that splits out the digital audio from the external sources is going to give the best audio for those external sources -- better than using the stereo only output of the Benq.


----------



## Sonyad

When I clicked the link to his image, there is a pop up window that says Windows 10 upgrade is available and there's a button to say ok. The box can't be shut, nor the tab (I had several tabs active). The url had software in the name, and CODE was highlighted. Also note that adblock doesn't work for Microsoft Edge yet. Additionally the computer I was using had already been upgraded to 10, so I knew the box was something malicious. Shut down the computer twice, ran Malwarebytes, yet when Edge restarts I was stuck with all the same tabs. Luckily this last time, I was able to close that tab before it took over the browser again.


----------



## NODES

Sonyad said:


> When I clicked the link to his image, there is a pop up window that says Windows 10 upgrade is available and there's a button to say ok. The box can't be shut, nor the tab (I had several tabs active). The url had software in the name, and CODE was highlighted. Also note that adblock doesn't work for Microsoft Edge yet. Additionally the computer I was using had already been upgraded to 10, so I knew the box was something malicious. Shut down the computer twice, ran Malwarebytes, yet when Edge restarts I was stuck with all the same tabs. Luckily this last time, I was able to close that tab before it took over the browser again.



The dreaded tab take over in edge


----------



## chmcke01

*No problem*



Alpine1.0 said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. This device may be exactly what I need judging by this Amazon review:
> _
> "... so I started with a home theater in a box and I thought it would be great until I realized that there were no HDMI inputs. That presented a problem because I wanted to run an xbox, cable box, and occasionally a computer through the surround sound then on to a projector. This HDMI switch solved all of my problems! I was able to connect an HDMI cable from the xbox, cable box, computer, and HTIB to this switch and then run the HDMI from the switch output to the projector... that took care of the picture. I used the Digital Optical Audio Output on the switch to bring the sound to the HTIB. Now I have flawless video and sound for all of my devices with just the click of a button."_


No problem, I hope it works out for you. I will tell you though, I have that exact switcher and it works great. However, the remote must work on the same wavelength or something as the BenQ remote because the directional buttons on the BenQ remote cause the splitter to put up a blank screen. That said, I almost never use the remote to the projector so it isn't really a big deal, and when I need to do something that requires the directional buttons on the projector remote I can just cover the switcher with a book or something.


----------



## Sonyad

NODES said:


> The dreaded tab take over in edge


Thanks for putting a name to it. This was my first encounter with this glitch.


----------



## NODES

Sonyad said:


> Thanks for putting a name to it. This was my first encounter with this glitch.



It was constant on my windows 10 surface pro 3.


----------



## Alpine1.0

Sonyad said:


> When I clicked the link to his image, there is a pop up window that says Windows 10 upgrade is available and there's a button to say ok. The box can't be shut, nor the tab (I had several tabs active). The url had software in the name, and CODE was highlighted. Also note that adblock doesn't work for Microsoft Edge yet. Additionally the computer I was using had already been upgraded to 10, so I knew the box was something malicious. Shut down the computer twice, ran Malwarebytes, yet when Edge restarts I was stuck with all the same tabs. Luckily this last time, I was able to close that tab before it took over the browser again.




OK, I'm glad you pointed that out because I've generally been using these kinds of image hosts when submitting tech questions and I didn't realize what they link to. For what it's worth, this is all I see when I click on my Imagebam links above:

http://i.imgur.com/Ke8KD1e.jpg


----------



## Alpine1.0

dreamer said:


> If you go back to your posts here, you never mentioned there was a cable box directly connected to the Benq or that that was the audio yu were trying to get out of the HTiB. The photo of the back of the HTiB is not a photo of the COMPLETE back panel. I assumed you were only showing the OUTPUTS and there was another set of HDMI INPUTS not shown in the photo.



No worries - just an honest miscommunication. Next time I'll know to post pics showing the full context (establishing shot) of what I'm talking about.


----------



## Alpine1.0

chmcke01 said:


> I have that exact switcher and it works great.



I'm glad to hear that because I ordered it from Amazon yesterday. I was pricing receiver based home theater systems but now I'm glad that I can keep using my current setup which actually produces decent sound.


----------



## Sonyad

Alpine1.0 said:


> OK, I'm glad you pointed that out because I've generally been using these kinds of image hosts when submitting tech questions and I didn't realize what they link to. For what it's worth, this is all I see when I click on my Imagebam links above:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Ke8KD1e.jpg


Your picture isn't showing up. Just another link.


----------



## mknope

Hey all,

I just got a W1070 a few weeks ago and was wondering if someone could direct me where I could learn more about calibrating it?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Has anyone here tried using a DisplayPort to VGA adapter with their W1070?

I'm thinking of picking one up for 10-20 bucks for the 10-bit RAMDAC and see how well that works for 10-bit video. If you know your HDMI and input specs, you'll know that the w1070 doesn't have enough juice to do 1080p / 60 / 10-bit (in 444), and just barely not enough HDMI Mhz to support 72hz operation in 8 bit 444 either (which is a shame, because even with SVP interpolation / smoothing it would still look better with only 2 / 3 frames being interpolated and no cadence issues with smoothing off on 24hz video either).

Couple things I'm looking into : 1) hacking the VGA input ADC to support 72hz, and 2) enabling 10-bit from start to finish, using a digital connector (displayport 1.2 -> VGA). VGA is analog so bit depth is arbitrary and depends on the RAMDAC of the converter (they mostly have 10-bit RAMDACs, even the 12 dollar ones), but for HDMI -> VGA they usually have 165mhz HDMI input chips which would also prevent 10-bit 444 for the same reason that the w1070 doesn't accept it. I know this because 10-bit 444 at 60hz has the same bandwidth as 8-bit 444 at 75hz (25% more b/w), and the w1070 can't quite reach that. I wonder if I put a resistor in there somewhere to overclock the VGA input port if I could do the same thing to the HDMI input port. Of course I'm not sure if I'll have to add some kind of hacked firmware. If I had access to the source and compiler the first thing I'd do is add support for 120hz 1080p using 420 (at 8-bit) and 96hz / 10-bit at 420. That would be the best for fast action games I think.

Someone told me that Alien Isolation supports 10-bit rendering so I plan on trying that soon on my w1070 to see if there's a difference (even if I have to use 422 subsampling on my windows desktop to be able to enable 10-bit aka Deep Color). If I can OC the VGA port by even 10% I'm hoping I could do the same for the HDMI inputs as well and then try to force 10-bit RGB. Maybe I should get a variable resistor in there or a multi-part switch to see how high I can OC it. Getting 72hz working at 10-bit would be super awesome, but I'll settle for either 10-bit at 60hz in RGB or 444, or 8-bit at 72hz RGB or 444.

So far my best bet for a "cheap" upgrade to 10-bit color on windows desktop, without dropping to 422 due to HDMI limitations, is DisplayPort 1.2 -> VGA, with a long DP cable running to the projector then a 10-bit converter.


----------



## Alpine1.0

mknope said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I just got a W1070 a few weeks ago and was wondering if someone could direct me where I could learn more about calibrating it?




I project my 1070 against a white wall and I adjusted the color by trial and error and here's what I ended up with. The colors change somewhat channel to channel and even program to program but overall this is a good combination for me.



*BenQ Color Settings*​ 
*Picture *

*User1*
Brightness 42 
Contrast 50
Color 50
Tint 50
Sharpness 10
Color Temperature Cool
Lamp Power Power Smart Eco


*Advanced*

Clarity Control --> Noise Reduction 7

*Color Temperature Fine Tuning*

Red Gain 86
Green Gain 110
Blue Gain 145
Red Offset 310
Green Offset 290
Blue Offset 270

Gamma Selection 1.8
Brilliant Color On


*Color Management*

*Primary Color Red*

Hue 12
Gain 50
Saturation 50

*Primary Color Green*

Hue 35
Gain 50
Saturation 50

*Primary Color Blue*

Hue 50
Gain 50
Saturation 50


*Primary Color Cyan*

Hue 50
Gain 50
Saturation 50


*Primary Color Magenta*

Hue 50
Gain 50
Saturation 50

*Primary Color Yellow*

Hue 20
Gain 50
Saturation 50


----------



## nxsfan

RLBURNSIDE said:


> So far my best bet for a "cheap" upgrade to 10-bit color on windows desktop, without dropping to 422 due to HDMI limitations, is DisplayPort 1.2 -> VGA, with a long DP cable running to the projector then a 10-bit converter.


I tried out 10-bit output last night (HDMI [email protected]@60Hz). I did the 16-bit greyscale PNG test (dithering off) to ensure that I was actually getting 10-bit. Displayed correctly on the W1070, but not on my Samsung LCD (which has a 10-bit panel, but I guess the electronics don't support a 10-bit source). I tried some 8-bit movies with upscaling to 10-bit (MADVR NNEDI3) - they looked fine, but not perceivably better or worse than 8-bit RGB (Full Range). I tried some 10-bit anime samples I found online and that looked fine, but nothing remarkable. What is your incentive for 10-bit? I am interested to see if HDR UHD HEVC BR looks better in 10-bit.

On a different note. I replaced a ViewSonic PJD7820HD with this projector. The W1070 is clearly much more vivid with far superior color reproduction - but the image is a *lot* softer than the ViewSonic which was comparatively very crisp and defined. Is that simply one of the negatives of this projector? I have lens shift (up) at maximum and zoom at minimum, so perhaps that also causes issues.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

My incentive for 10-bit operation is for 10-bit DCI P3 playback of UHD Bluray movies, without banding, and also without costing me 5-10 grand.

I collected a bunch of 10- and 16- bit ramps today (for testing in MPC-HC FSE D3D11 mode) and plan on playing Alien Isolation in 10-bit mode too this weekend. Doing it through a DP 1.2 -> VGA adapter (most have 10-bit RAMDACs) or just a long VGA cable (depending on noise) will allow me [email protected]@70hz. 70hz is the max I could get the VGA signal to sync up at 1920x1080. I think this extra 10hz bandwidth over 1080p/60 is due to the support for 1920x1200 resolution in the ADC of the projector. I'm also really interested in boosting the clock of the chip slightly to get it to 72hz 10-bit, that would be a multiple of 24hz which is solid.

In any case, getting a yellow notch filter is rather expensive. I plan on doing some MadVR setup tweaking for 10-bit + dithering or even maybe 12-bit. But 10-bit is the goal here, to match the video bit depth of every single UHD Bluray coming out. Within a year we should be seeing a ton of 10-bit movies available from various sources, due to the move to HDR and P3 in the UHD TV (including in 4K streaming services). Side benefit of getting 4K streams or videos is that they can be downscaled to give a proper, 444, 1080p, 10-bit anamorphic video in wide color gamut. That's pretty good.


----------



## kreeturez

nxsfan said:


> I tried out 10-bit output last night (HDMI [email protected]@60Hz). I did the 16-bit greyscale PNG test (dithering off) to ensure that I was actually getting 10-bit. Displayed correctly on the W1070, but not on my Samsung LCD (which has a 10-bit panel, but I guess the electronics don't support a 10-bit source). I tried some 8-bit movies with upscaling to 10-bit (MADVR NNEDI3) - they looked fine, but not perceivably better or worse than 8-bit RGB (Full Range). I tried some 10-bit anime samples I found online and that looked fine, but nothing remarkable. What is your incentive for 10-bit? I am interested to see if HDR UHD HEVC BR looks better in 10-bit.
> 
> On a different note. I replaced a ViewSonic PJD7820HD with this projector. The W1070 is clearly much more vivid with far superior color reproduction - but the image is a lot softer than the ViewSonic which was comparatively very crisp and defined. Is that simply one of the negatives of this projector? I have lens shift (up) at maximum and zoom at minimum, so perhaps that also causes issues.


Indeed. 10-bit color display is 'cool in theory' but I'd be more interested in comparative analyses: it needs to actually look better to matter. As RLBURNSIDE says, this will probably happen with UHD rips since 10-bit color is part of the standard... but only time will tell. Sharpness should be roughly the same as your previous projector (it's similarly good on most DLPs): if your zoom is maxed, are you maybe out of focus range? You should be able to see the pixel grid if you walk right up to the screen. (Try setting zoom to it's middle position - even if it over/under-fills the screen - just to test focusing at that zoom level without moving the actual projector).



RLBURNSIDE said:


> My incentive for 10-bit operation is for 10-bit DCI P3 playback of UHD Bluray movies, without banding, and also without costing me 5-10 grand.
> 
> I collected a bunch of 10- and 16- bit ramps today (for testing in MPC-HC FSE D3D11 mode) and plan on playing Alien Isolation in 10-bit mode too this weekend. Doing it through a DP 1.2 -> VGA adapter (most have 10-bit RAMDACs) or just a long VGA cable (depending on noise) will allow me [email protected]@70hz. 70hz is the max I could get the VGA signal to sync up at 1920x1080. I think this extra 10hz bandwidth over 1080p/60 is due to the support for 1920x1200 resolution in the ADC of the projector.
> 
> But 10-bit is the goal here, to match the video bit depth of every single UHD Bluray coming out. Within a year we should be seeing a ton of 10-bit movies available from various sources, due to the move to HDR and P3 in the UHD TV (including in 4K streaming services). Side benefit of getting 4K streams or videos is that they can be downscaled to give a proper, 444, 1080p, 10-bit anamorphic video in wide color gamut. That's pretty good.


Very cool... So you're using VGA to beat HDMI's 60Hz refresh-rate cap @ 1080p? I've always had issues with long VGA cables, though: very susceptible to inference. Like most things analog 

That said, Isolation is an incredible game. Terrifying: you need to crank up the sound for the full atmosphere (I had a problem with this since the kids were always asleep when I played!); but hearing your environment matters a ton. Also - the dark environment with unusual lighting throughout the game means that the good (at the price-point) contrast of the projector serves this particular title very well.

But: it's not the prettiest game (even on maximum settings) since the visuals follow the style of original (1979) movie - so it might not be the best showcase for trying out 10-bit color!


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Grayscale ramps banding are very distracting, so actually the more dark / black n white the game / movie is, the better the benefit of banding reduction. I'm gonna try it out tomorrow.


----------



## los3088

Here's a short video of my w1070 in action. It's projecting onto a (diy) 138" spandex screen made in WoLS.

This clip was shot in Cinema mode, calibrated with data found online. 

http://vid2.photobucket.com/albums/y6/los3088/CR Models/20151108_165607_zps69aiaduo.mp4


----------



## Livin

los3088 said:


> Here's a short video of my w1070 in action. It's projecting onto a (diy) 138" spandex screen made in WoLS.
> 
> This clip was shot in Cinema mode, calibrated with data found online.
> 
> http://vid2.photobucket.com/albums/y6/los3088/CR Models/20151108_165607_zps69aiaduo.mp4


That looks great. Please provide the full run down... 
Link for specs you used
What spandex, from where, and what is the layering? 
What bulb light setting... Normal, Eco, etc

And... Where is Cinema mode? I don't recall that one? 

Thx! 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## los3088

Thanks, Livin. The picture modes can be accessed through the onscreen Menu. There are 6 modes. User 1, User 2, Cinema, Standard, Dynamic and 3D. They are preset from factory but they can obviously be adjusted/calibrated.

I'm under the impression that posting pj calibration info is frowned upon, so please shoot me an email and I'll gladly share the link to the data.

Regarding my diy screen build, please visit the "DIY Screen" forum and look for my Thread. There is a ton of invaluable information located in that forum.


----------



## los3088

One more video clip. This one taken at an angle.

http://vid2.photobucket.com/albums/y6/los3088/CR Models/20151108_214630_zpsunzxe07e.mp4


----------



## Livin

los3088 said:


> One more video clip. This one taken at an angle.
> 
> http://vid2.photobucket.com/albums/y6/los3088/CR Models/20151108_214630_zpsunzxe07e.mp4


WOW, really nice. I read the thread... I had been looking at doing WoB milliskin but you seem to have impressive results with the Silver. I wonder if Black really improves contrast over Silver?

Also, what distance is your W1070 to get your 138"?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

A couple more perf-enhancing ideas for those, like me, who enjoy Scope movies and PC gaming (regardless of whether you own an A-lens):

1) Using lens shift is a no-no, as it increases chromatic aberrations. But if you use the VGA port, (as someone suggested here), you can make a custom 1920x810 resolution and then change the timings to lower the portion of the non-black image. I need to test this to make sure it works, but if it does, it's maybe worth considering if you're using CIH with this projector. Some people might actually need / want to raise the height of the top of their scope image (i.e. support a software-based negative lens shift).

2) Using the VGA port, again, allows a 1080p, 70hz, 444 image with 10-bits per color. This is good, for UHD Blurays, to reduce banding. However, with a custom Scope resolution of 1920x810, I believe it may be possible to increase the refresh rate, possibly up to 93hz or so. Of course it would be best to keep it a multiple of two, but I wonder if some frequency in that range would make the color wheel operate at the full 6X again. Like, if 50hz is 6X and 60hz is 4X, then what's 75hz? 6X ? Who knows. I don't have the image analysis gear to actually check the color wheel speed, but someone did it (some guy on a russian site did it a while back).

Anyway, I'm pretty sure at 70hz the color wheel should be at least 4.66666. Do we know the procedure to actually test the real color wheel speed that's being used? I can eyeball it, of course, to see if I see any difference, but I'm also wondering, if I make a 1920x810 custom res over VGA, it probably won't be sending the black bars as part of the signal, so if the projector accepts it, it would reduce the incoming VGA port bandwidth by 25% which would allow higher refresh rates. In theory.


----------



## dreamer

RLBURNSIDE said:


> I can eyeball it, of course, to see if I see any difference, but I'm also wondering, if I make a 1920x810 custom res over VGA, it probably won't be sending the black bars as part of the signal, so if the projector accepts it, it would reduce the incoming VGA port bandwidth by 25% which would allow higher refresh rates. In theory.


I suspect if the W1070 sees a resolution of 1920x810 (or 800 for 2.40:1 AR) that it will automatically scale the image to fit the 1080 vertical resolution of the DMD. Nobody wants that to happen -- except maybe people with a Vertical Compression A-lens like certain unnamed persons.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

I don't know offhand if a non 16:9 resolution over VGA would be auto-stretched. I don't think so. I've tried 1024x768 and 1280x1024 a while back, and am pretty sure they were 4:3 or thereabouts. But I'm not 100% sure. Only reason I didn't test it myself is because I lent my long VGA cable to someone.


----------



## nxsfan

Guys I have a small problem and I'm hoping you can help me.

I have my W1070 ceiling mounted, projecting onto an electric drop-down screen. 

When the projector is perfectly square to the screen (i.e. no distortion of the test pattern) and the len-shift screw is turned such that the projected image is as high as possible, the top of the projected image is still 4" below the center of the lens. 

The center of the lens is 7.5" below the ceiling, the top of the image (when perfectly square) is 11.5" below the ceiling and the 100" diagonal screen is 130" from the lens.

This strikes me as a little odd - as the top of the image (with len-shift) is still a few inches below the top of the image using my ViewSonic PJD7820HD, which doesn't have lens-shift.

Does this seem right? I tried using the BenQ calculator, but it says that I can't throw a 100" image from 130" using the BenQ W1070 (which I'm doing), so I don't know how to interpret everything else. 

Edit: If I pretend that I'm throwing a 118" image (which benq's site can handle). It suggests that in order to have the top of the image at 12" from the ceiling I need the projector 9" from the ceiling, well below where it currently sits, and that is without using len-shift. Is there something wrong with my particular model?


----------



## kreeturez

nxsfan said:


> Guys I have a small problem and I'm hoping you can help me.
> 
> I have my W1070 ceiling mounted, projecting onto an electric drop-down screen.
> 
> When the projector is perfectly square to the screen (i.e. no distortion of the test pattern) and the len-shift screw is turned such that the projected image is as high as possible, the top of the projected image is still 4" below the center of the lens.
> 
> The center of the lens is 7.5" below the ceiling, the top of the image (when perfectly square) is 11.5" below the ceiling and the 100" diagonal screen is 130" from the lens.
> 
> This strikes me as a little odd - as the top of the image (with len-shift) is still a few inches below the top of the image using my ViewSonic PJD7820HD, which doesn't have lens-shift.
> 
> Does this seem right? I tried using the BenQ calculator, but it says that I can't throw a 100" image from 130" using the BenQ W1070 (which I'm doing), so I don't know how to interpret everything else.
> 
> Edit: If I pretend that I'm throwing a 118" image (which benq's site can handle). It suggests that in order to have the top of the image at 12" from the ceiling I need the projector 9" from the ceiling, well below where it currently sits, and that is without using len-shift. Is there something wrong with my particular model?




Your current positioning puts you slightly out of focus range, which is why you're not getting perfect sharpness:



kreeturez said:


> Sharpness should be roughly the same as your previous projector (it's similarly good on most DLPs): if your zoom is maxed, are you maybe out of focus range? You should be able to see the pixel grid if you walk right up to the screen. (Try setting zoom to it's middle position - even if it over/under-fills the screen - just to test focusing at that zoom level without moving the actual projector).




The W1070 has more "offset" than your old projector.

So with lens shift disabled, the image is a few inches lower than on your previous projector.

Lens shift then allows you to move the image further down a few inches, optically (without introducing digital distortion from other methods such as keystone).

Your findings are typical for this model: so your unit sounds OK


----------



## DekPM19

I am looking to buy my first projector and I have been between this one and the sony 40. Since this is my first pj I am looking at this one a little harder to see if I like it and getting everything else set up. Then later on will look at an upgrade if it worth it. My question is I don't like watching in total darkness so I am looking at feed back from anyone who has seen this pj on the silver ticket ALR silver screens which are 1.5 gain. My lights are over head and I have them on dimers. Thanks
for any feed back.
Allen


----------



## dchabby

had this projector for a few years now and just built myself a new 125" screen with Carls Flexigray.

Was going through a calibration with Disneys WOW disc and there is one section which asks you to adjust the hue and tint (cant remember the terms now as I am at work) but those 2 options are greyed out and cant be changed on my unit.

Is this right or do I maybe just have an older firmware which doesn't allow these settings to be changed ?

Also been noticing that my fan has been louder as of late and since its been a few years I was wondering if people recommend using the compressed air cans to maybe blow dust out of the projector ? not sure if this would help but cant think of anything else to help the fan noise.


----------



## hawk4

Looking at picking up a chief rpma-000 ceiling mount for my w1070 but need some help with projector bracket mount. I will be looking for a universal plate to mount the projector to and rig up to fit the holes. I need it to be as flat as possible so I don't add more distance to projector. I want the projector as tight to the ceiling as I can, around 5 inches to middle of lens. Any suggestions on what I can use? Anyone who has done this, what's the easiest way to rig it up? Thanks in advance.


----------



## draco159

hawk4 said:


> Looking at picking up a chief rpma-000 ceiling mount for my w1070 but need some help with projector bracket mount. I will be looking for a universal plate to mount the projector to and rig up to fit the holes. I need it to be as flat as possible so I don't add more distance to projector. I want the projector as tight to the ceiling as I can, around 5 inches to middle of lens. Any suggestions on what I can use? Anyone who has done this, what's the easiest way to rig it up? Thanks in advance.


I have a rpma mount attached via pole to my ceiling but you can actually attach that mount directly to the ceiling without a pole. You would need a piece of wood screwed to the ceiling first into your joists, which then let's you attach the mount with wood screws, but it has the details in the instruction manual.


----------



## Ryan Quinn

Is there a thread for the BenQ 1075?


----------



## hawk4

draco159 said:


> I have a rpma mount attached via pole to my ceiling but you can actually attach that mount directly to the ceiling without a pole. You would need a piece of wood screwed to the ceiling first into your joists, which then let's you attach the mount with wood screws, but it has the details in the instruction manual.


Ok thanks. I thought I could attach the mount straight to the ceiling without a ceiling plate or piece of plywood, I will look into that. 

What did you use to actually attach the mount to the projector though? Did you get something specific for your projector? The plate that has the legs on it to attach to the projector won't work as it adds a little more inches to the height than I am looking for. I am looking for something as flat as possible.


----------



## rufusgb

I just had to replace the lamp on my W1070, and it's now super dim, like unwatchably dim. Anyone have any idea what the problem could be, other than a bad bulb? Is it possible that I didn't set the lamp properly?

Oh, and the replacement lamp is an Apog 5J.J7L05.001, if that matters. No idea if they have a reputation for putting out faulty lamps or not.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Rew452

Sorry to hear that but it is the lamp, should be Osram brand if search in this thread you will find the link to order from AliExpress. It's around $70 last I ordered.


----------



## chmcke01

Just wanted to sort of update and ask a small question. So I bought my W1070 a year and 7 months ago and for the first couple months we only used it a couple times a week to watch movies but as time went on we used it more and more until about 6 months in it became our main TV and we moved the actual TV into the bedroom. So we use it a lot. It has been on SmartEco pretty much the whole time and we are now at 5500 hours on the original bulb. It still looks great but I am starting to be able to tell that it is a little less watchable during the day than it used to be but at night it still is even sometimes too bright, lol.

However, I got scared that something would happen and the bulb would blow and we would be without TV for days (how horrible, haha!) while I waited for the new bulb to come so I ordered one last night from here:

http://www.projectorlampsource.com/benq_w1070_lamp.html

Part of me wants to go ahead and replace it when I get it to eliminate the risk that the old one will "blow up" as some have commented...but at the same time I really want to see if it will make it to the 6000 hours that SmartEco is rated at. When do you think I should change the bulb?


----------



## Rew452

That's a good question, but don't think there are any good answers. If it explodes it may only be minor glass cleaning job or some major repair to other areas of the pj.

If you are that close why not just replace it? A word of caution though the lamp you ordered is third party, not sure what you will get. If replacing the whole lamp assembly, I always use the original OEM(BenQ) lamp assembly. If you feel comfortable in replacing the lamp alone, search this thread for Osram lamp from AliExpress. It about 70.00 but will take a week or two to get. It's pretty simple to change, a couple of small screws and two wires.


----------



## chmcke01

*Not original?*

How do you know that is not original? The listing says "Genuine Original Lamp with Housing"

I just called and was going to cancel it but they told me that it already shipped (pretty fast, I only ordered it 12 hours ago which was the middle of the night!). However, the person I spoke to on the phone said it was a genuine original bulb in housing but just coming straight from the manufacturer instead of BenQ??? So confusing.


----------



## Rew452

I am not saying it is not just cautious as some lamp suppliers use their own 3rd party lamps which tend not to be as good, lower brightness and shorter life. $171 is a pretty good price for a $249 lamp assembly. The lowest I have seen is around $200 for the BenQ. If it does not come in a BenQ labelled box you will know it's 3rd party.

Good luck!


----------



## draco159

hawk4 said:


> Ok thanks. I thought I could attach the mount straight to the ceiling without a ceiling plate or piece of plywood, I will look into that.
> 
> What did you use to actually attach the mount to the projector though? Did you get something specific for your projector? The plate that has the legs on it to attach to the projector won't work as it adds a little more inches to the height than I am looking for. I am looking for something as flat as possible.


No problem! Yeah, you could go into the attic, attach one small piece of wood to fill between the joists at your mounting location, then just mount the rpm to ceiling directly with screws going into that piece of wood. 

The mount comes with a universal flat plate thing that you bolt to the projector. It's around an inch thick I believe, but I will take a picture when I get home this evening with a ruler so you can see.


----------



## chmcke01

Looks like it might not be exactly what I want but I won't know until it arrives about the bulb itself. They sent it to require a signature for delivery so if I am not home they said it will be sent back by default so that may work out if I am not home. Not decided yet if I am home if I will refuse it or not. Leaning towards refusing it and trying to get a bare bulb to replace it with. I work in IT with computers and electronics for a living so I am sure I could handle it, I was just worried about so many saying they were original that I would end up with a fake. Anyway, I emailed asking about whether or not the lamp was genuine and this was their response:

Good Afternoon Chris,

Thank You for your email. We carry the genuine lamps with new housing for projectors and TVs.

There are basically 3 classes of lamps. And they are as follows:



OEM: this means the lamp was bought directly from BenQ (BenQ outsources to Philips, Osram, Ushio, Iwasaki, Phoenix, Epson— BenQ box and BenQ housing)
Genuine Lamp: not bought from BenQ directly but is the same Philips, Osram, Ushio, Iwasaki, Phoenix or Epson brand that’s outsourced to different suppliers (THIS IS WHAT WE CARRY—does not come in a BenQ branded box and housing but the same lamp inside.)
Alternative Lamp: Third party, equivalent, generic, alternative or bare bulb (no housing). These are the lamps you see at the really low prices online.

I cannot guarantee that you will be getting an Osram branded bulb, however if you get another brand from what’s listed above, you are still getting an original lamp – same from what BenQ sells. You may have an Osram lamp on your TV from your initial purchase, but another customer with the same TV could have a Philips, , Ushio, Phoenix, lamp inside as their original lamp that came with their TV.

Since we are not BenQ, you will not be getting a box that has BenQ stamped on it, nor on the housing, but the housing is made to fit the unit and has nothing to do with the lamp performance.

If you decide to keep the lamp and it stops working, doesn’t work, doesn’t fit, dims out or any other LAMP ISSUES, we will provide an exchange within your 1 year warranty period or a 30 day refund period. 

Since your order has shipped, if you would like to send or refuse the package, please fill out the Return Request Form found on this link below:

http://www.projectorlampsource.com/return_policy.aspx

We will refund your money back once we get the lamp back (as long as the Returns Form is filled out).

Please let me know if you have any further inquiry.

Respectfully,
Camille Siccion


----------



## Rew452

chmcke01,

It may be OK, but there have been so many who have been burnt trying to save money. Just read through the threads, here.

I finally after much deliberation tried replacing the lamp this time since a number folks here had very good luck with a particular AliExprees seller, this one I believe
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Orig...tor/1102318981.html?tracelog=back_to_detail_a
So far pretty good; at about 100 hours

I would not recommend replacing the lamp in the same assembly more than once as there is a glass on the front which may degrade over time with the high temperatures it sees.


----------



## Rew452

Do some checking if you are gooing the way of replacing the lamp. The best dealers on AliExpress will have Osram label shown in their picture.
The post I gave you may not be the one I used will check after work and post it then.


----------



## chmcke01

Rew452 said:


> Do some checking if you are gooing the way of replacing the lamp. The best dealers on AliExpress will have Osram label shown in their picture.
> The post I gave you may not be the one I used will check after work and post it then.


Thanks, I will do some looking this time and order one that seems legit (probably the one you got). I want to order ASAP since AliExpress says it takes a couple weeks for delivery and I will just hope I don't get screwed on the one I am sending back. That's what I get for ordering at 1am! I saw that 5500 hours and sort of freaked out that it wouldn't make it until the new bulb came even though it has been fine so far.


----------



## hawk4

draco159 said:


> No problem! Yeah, you could go into the attic, attach one small piece of wood to fill between the joists at your mounting location, then just mount the rpm to ceiling directly with screws going into that piece of wood.
> 
> The mount comes with a universal flat plate thing that you bolt to the projector. It's around an inch thick I believe, but I will take a picture when I get home this evening with a ruler so you can see.


Good idea, I have to get in the attic anyway to run a hdmi cable. A pic would be awesome. Thanks.


----------



## wayne picard

Over the last 10 years I have purchased two lamps from Projector Lamp Source. Most recently it was for my 1070 which I got on sale about a year ago. Both lamps have been great. I would suggest installing it when received so you use it during the warranty period and saving the old lamp as a spare for emergencies. The first lamp was for a rear projection TV which is used daily and it is still going strong.


----------



## Rew452

chmcke01 said:


> Thanks, I will do some looking this time and order one that seems legit (probably the one you got). I want to order ASAP since AliExpress says it takes a couple weeks for delivery and I will just hope I don't get screwed on the one I am sending back. That's what I get for ordering at 1am! I saw that 5500 hours and sort of freaked out that it wouldn't make it until the new bulb came even though it has been fine so far.


This the one I used: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Orig...uDk.oEOcs7sna61vTPU-rqREIroQ2fyi5ern&af=73669

Cheers


----------



## bigcat

Thanks. So what's the link to order the full assembly (original genuine recommended benq oem), not just the lamp?


----------



## Rew452

Yes, it is the Lamp, not a lamp assembly. Using your current assembly and remove old lamp; then install the new one.


----------



## chmcke01

*Hopefully*

I ended up getting this one:

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free...b-5J-J7L05-001-for-BENQ-W1070/1825057615.html

One of the people on the bare bulb replacement thread said thats the one they got and they were happy with it, it had good reviews, SAID it was an OEM bulb, and some of the reviews specifically said that it looked identical to the one they were replacing...so I gave it a shot. I guess I will find out in 2-3 weeks when it arrives from China, lol.


----------



## wyattroa

On the projectorcentral site I am showing an FL of 26. Is this on the highest lamp setting, would putting it down to eco make this better? My room will have ambient light, but will this be too strong for my and my wifes eyes. The throw would be 12ft, sitting 11ft back from a 110in screen.


----------



## kreeturez

wyattroa said:


> On the projectorcentral site I am showing an FL of 26. Is this on the highest lamp setting, would putting it down to eco make this better? My room will have ambient light, but will this be too strong for my and my wifes eyes. The throw would be 12ft, sitting 11ft back from a 110in screen.



Those listings aren't that accurate... But indeed, that's at full power. Eco will drop it by 30%; turning off BrilliantColor will drop it by a further 10% or so. 

I ran in Eco on a neutral-gain white screen (at the same size as you) for a good while and brightness was comfortable. For a bit of ambient light, the extra lumens in SmartEco lamp mode (or Normal - they're the same level of brightness) will probably be useful to you.


----------



## at0mx

My w1070 case exhaust fan is starting to seize. Will replace it soon. 

My lamp blower was 50% clogged and I thnk theres an input case fan temp sensor that was completely covered in dust.

The I/P, lamp blower and lamp exhaust all spin smooth.

I still have the whir rattle sound.


----------



## BleedingBlue

I just installed my Benq 1070 and I am projecting to a 110" 16x9 screen.

What Aspect ratio should I be using? I have it on Anamorphic now, is that right?

Secondly, once I have it on the right input, will it stay on this input when I am watching movies, tv, and gaming or will I have to change it depending on what I am watching?


----------



## kreeturez

BleedingBlue said:


> I just installed my Benq 1070 and I am projecting to a 110" 16x9 screen.
> 
> What Aspect ratio should I be using? I have it on Anamorphic now, is that right?



Depending on what the input resolution is, it'll look the same: but generally stick to 'Auto' on a regular 16x9 screen. Or 'real'. Both will prevent unwanted rescaling of the image.


----------



## BleedingBlue

kreeturez said:


> Depending on what the input resolution is, it'll look the same: but generally stick to 'Auto' on a regular 16x9 screen. Or 'real'. Both will prevent unwanted rescaling of the image.



Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BleedingBlue

New question: Does anyone have any calibration settings for the 1070? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ocZZZZ

I need to do a hard factory reset from the service menu but not able to find where to do this on the w1070. Is anyone able to post instructions on doing a hard reset?


----------



## Renron

BleedingBlue said:


> I just installed my Benq 1070 and I am projecting to a 110" 16x9 screen.
> 
> What Aspect ratio should I be using? I have it on Anamorphic now, is that right?
> 
> Secondly, once I have it on the right input, will it stay on this input when I am watching movies, tv, and gaming or will I have to change it depending on what I am watching?



I have the same size screen and I use the "Real" setting. It always stay on that one when changing inputs. I change inputs on my receiver which outputs to ONE HDMI cable to the projector. Easy to switch between devices that way. Automatically detects 3D as well. 
Ron


----------



## aeneas01

i own a benq ht1085st, pretty much a short throw version of the w1070, and i couldn't be happier with my purchase, it's a fantastic budget projector.... the thing is it takes a while for the projected image to reach its full beauty, which i believe is normal for projectors, they take a bit of time to warm up... my question is, can projectors be warmed up with "eco blank" (or the like) engaged, can they be warmed up with the projected image "masked"? intuitively i'd say the answer is no, projectors need to shoot out light and color during the warm-up period, "eco blank won't do the trick, but i'm wondering if just giving the bulb a chance to warm up, with eco blank engaged, would suffice? bottom line, i would like to start a movie in its full glory, without having to stream in lesser quality until the projector reaches its full potential...


----------



## wyattroa

is there any reason to get the 1075 over the 1070?


----------



## BleedingBlue

wyattroa said:


> is there any reason to get the 1075 over the 1070?


The major difference in my research was the ability to have wireless HDMI. I ended up getting the 1070.


----------



## BleedingBlue

Does the 1070 have picture in picture? There is a button on the remote, but it does nothing when I press it. I also couldn't find anything in the user manual regarding pip either. 

Thanks!


----------



## kreeturez

BleedingBlue said:


> Does the 1070 have picture in picture? There is a button on the remote, but it does nothing when I press it. I also couldn't find anything in the user manual regarding pip either.
> 
> Thanks!


I don't believe so. PIP isn't often implemented on inexpensive displays (and when it is, it's often limited to analog sources).

The button is on the remote because that's not the original remote: BenQ started shipping their higher-end remotes with the unit (the one that's nice and back-lit) rather than the cheap ugly one it launched with (which looked like the one in this review.) Much better!


----------



## los3088

Hmm. I thought the PIP feature could be engaged when you have at least two sources connected directly to the pj. The 1070 has multiple inputs along with two hdmi inputs.

Perhaps not..?


----------



## achohan

I am not sure if any of you guys experienced this, I have this weird black and yellow line on the picture (seems like something is stuck inside the lens maybe). I have attached the picture, any idea what is wrong? Thanks in advance. 


Top right part of the screen


----------



## wyattroa

how is the 3d on these?


----------



## petetherock

I finally switched on my 1070, watched Star Wars I - the one with Anakin, and my oh my, am I pleased 
I know some have knocked it's blacks, but it's pretty fine by me, and I have two Pioneer plasmas!
For $560 (sale), it was a good price and even on my cheesy manual pull-down screen, it was mighty impressive!


Now it's a long thread, but can anyone point me to some easy to input settings that I can employ please?

Thanks!


----------



## dreamer

petetherock said:


> I finally switched on my 1070, watched Star Wars I - the one with Anakin, and my oh my, am I pleased
> I know some have knocked it's blacks, but it's pretty fine by me, and I have two Pioneer plasmas!
> For $560 (sale), it was a good price and even on my cheesy manual pull-down screen, it was mighty impressive!
> 
> 
> Now it's a long thread, but can anyone point me to some easy to input settings that I can employ please?
> 
> Thanks!


My own original W1070 settings


----------



## kreeturez

petetherock said:


> I finally switched on my 1070, watched Star Wars I - the one with Anakin, and my oh my, am I pleased
> I know some have knocked it's blacks, but it's pretty fine by me, and I have two Pioneer plasmas!


Good you're enjoying... You can't get a combination of better black levels at these brightness levels than you can with RGB-DLP projectors (such as this one) - without spending about 2-3x what you did. 

Not that I wouldn't mind even better... Just not ready to pay for it quite yet 




petetherock said:


> For $560 (sale), it was a good price and even on my cheesy manual pull-down screen, it was mighty impressive!



Good price. Where was this sale from?


Remember to switch your lamp to either SmartEco (if you want the same brightness as Normal mode) or Eco (if you want less brightness) to maximize lamp life.


----------



## petetherock

kreeturez said:


> Good price. Where was this sale from?
> 
> 
> Remember to switch your lamp to either SmartEco (if you want the same brightness as Normal mode) or Eco (if you want less brightness) to maximize lamp life.


Thanks, there was some almost new unit on Amazon, that I snapped up - including tax, it was around that price.


----------



## ATAD IO

Hi:


My W1070 seems to be overheating, I have been using high altitude mode to get buy but the issue needs fixed. I have inspected the fans and they all turn but they would be my first suspect for causing the issue. Inside the unit have very little dust and the unit has 2400 hours on it. With lower fan speed setting the colors get messed up and such. I have tested everything up to the projector and determined it was overheating somewhere.


Thanks,


----------



## garciab

I've read here that there is a hidden fan...maybe it has failed and is causing your problem? I believe it's the one that cools the lamp, and is a squirrel-cage type.


----------



## ATAD IO

garciab said:


> I've read here that there is a hidden fan...maybe it has failed and is causing your problem? I believe it's the one that cools the lamp, and is a squirrel-cage type.




thanks, I found 3 when I was in there (one larger one-front and two-sides) and they were ok. I greased the front fan. Never thought about 4 fans though.


----------



## petetherock

I am late to join the club, but it's been a whole lot of fun, and it's money well spent, my review:

http://peteswrite.blogspot.sg/2015/12/benq-w1070-settings-and-reviews.html


----------



## wyattroa

Alright I have a quick question. How easy is it to ceiling mount this. I have the Epson 3500 and it has horizontal and vertical lens shift. My fear is I won't get this projector mounted dead center of the screen. Goofy I know, but still wondering about it.
Robert


----------



## bluer101

wyattroa said:


> Alright I have a quick question. How easy is it to ceiling mount this. I have the Epson 3500 and it has horizontal and vertical lens shift. My fear is I won't get this projector mounted dead center of the screen. Goofy I know, but still wondering about it.
> Robert


Pretty easy. Just use the projector calculator for distance. Then use the string method with a friend to find center for lens.


----------



## wyattroa

bluer101 said:


> Pretty easy. Just use the projector calculator for distance. Then use the string method with a friend to find center for lens.


Where can I find info about the string method? Thanks again for reaponding.
Robert


----------



## crazyhog

wyattroa said:


> Where can I find info about the string method? Thanks again for reaponding.
> 
> Robert



Clever! First time i heard of such idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butie120

I have a question for people who have done 3-D with this projectoR. I'm trying to stream Netflix 3-D and there tends to be a lot of buffering. Someone mentioned that I should change the frame rate but I'm not sure how this is accomplished. Also I thought with the updated firmware that we were able to select side-by-side but all I can select is top and bottom. Without the projector getting any type of source feed, should all the options in the 3-D menu be available? For example when I'm streaming Netflix 3-D the side-by-side option is grayed out. The only thing I can select is top to bottom and then when it starts playing it changes to frame packing. I have the new Sony 6500 model so I'm not sure why I have this buffering issue. I have download speeds of 40mbps. Any thoughts? And I should mention that all other content on Netflix streams perfectly.


----------



## bluer101

wyattroa said:


> Where can I find info about the string method? Thanks again for reaponding.
> Robert



Sorry for the delay. 

Just get some string that does not stretch. Then get a helper.

Run 2 same length strings from sides of screen to center of lens.


----------



## Livin

bluer101 said:


> Sorry for the delay.
> 
> Just get some string that does not stretch. Then get a helper.
> 
> Run 2 same length strings from sides of screen to center of lens.


With all my reading over a few years this is the first I've heard of it... Nice and simple. Thx! 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## kreeturez

bluer101 said:


> Sorry for the delay.
> 
> 
> 
> Just get some string that does not stretch. Then get a helper.
> 
> 
> 
> Run 2 same length strings from sides of screen to center of lens.



This method is great. 

When I ceiling-mounted, I took this one step further by running a third string (with a weight attached at the bottom) hanging from the ceiling down to this midpoint. This allowed me to do this two-string method on the ground; but also showed me exactly where the lens needed to be on the ceiling: ie, in line with the hanging string.


----------



## kreeturez

I've had the opportunity over the last day or two to test out three different-aged lamps:



My original lamp, which is now at 4200 hours (all in brightest SmartEco mode) - and getting a bit dim now and therefore not handling ambient light as well as I'm used to. (Noticed a drop-off from around 3800 hours; the Mrs and kids noticed nothing, of course.).
A brand new BenQ-Branded lamp assembly (zero hours)
Another spare BenQ-Branded assembly with 1700 hours (also in SmartEco)


A few interesting observations after running them side-by-side; all done with the same all-white image as well as the built-in test pattern; all in SmartEco lamp mode:



The brand new lamp is only marginally brighter than the one with 1700 hours on it. I was expecting a major difference: but there wasn't one; I could hardly tell the two apart. (This makes me wonder about the frequent claims I keep hearing that these things lose a lot of brightness in their first few hundred hours: that seemed to be untrue here...)
That said, the 1700-hour lamp (as well as the brand new one) is significantly brighter than my one with 4200 hours on it. Brightness on the 4200-hour lamp in its brightest mode falls about on par with the 1700-hundred/0-hour lamps in dimmest Eco lamp mode. So, that's about a 30% reduction of the old lamp's brightness over the 4200 hours (since this is the brightness drop from SmartEco to Eco).
This makes sense, I guess, since manufacturer lamp-life claims are typically to 50% of original brightness: so I’d expect once I hit 6000 hours on the old lamp (in brightest SmartEco mode), this 50% total drop would likely be the case.
Despite still being nice and bright, the 1700-hour lamp had slightly worse brightness uniformity than either my original 4200-hour one or the brand new one. It wasn't terrible, mind; but I found this interesting nonetheless.
The newer lamps have the Osram logo etched/embossed into the plastic. The old one had the logo printed instead. 
The lamp housing was exactly the same between all three lamps.
Replacing the lamp took 2 screws and 10 minutes (and my projector remained on the ceiling throughout); so it wasn’t particularly inconvenient to change. Over the years it's probably costed me about $5 a month in terms of lamp-life cost for a proper BenQ-Branded lamp. (I also have a another spare 'OEM' bulb which costed me under $80 and is as bright as the original. Though I'm not sure if it'll hold its brightness as well as the originals do).


So its seems these bulbs do a pretty solid job of maintaining their brightness over many thousand hours. 

On a side-note, the store I got the new (original) bulb from had the Vivitek HD1186 in their demo room. Very nice projector. However, I picked up a lot of RBE on that model for some reason (I’m very sensitive: anyone know the color-wheel speed? Does it vary widely like the W1070? It seemed like a step down from the BenQ in this regard… they were running a 60Hz input source: it was a broadcast. I’d love to see someone measure it, like was done here.) But I loved the chassis; and it had been calibrated so it looked solid. Not significantly better or worse than the W1070 (actually quite similar, PQ-wise); but it strikes me as a nice unit as well.


Anyway, I normally expect the average modern-day owner to replace a lamp no more than once (or so) in the lifetime of the projector (assuming high lamp lifetimes like we have on the W1070): so hopefully within the next few years (when it's time for me to change it again), we perhaps have brighter LED units - or cheaper 4K ones!

Until then, I suspect our W1070 will continue to keep the family happy: it still holds up nicely.


----------



## Viper359

I have a question, on the benq website calculator, at 10'5 from Projector to screen, 125" diag screen, 4 inchs to top of ceiling, 1'2" from floor to screen, ceiling height of 6'7" it shows zoom of 1X. Yet on the projectorcentral website, with the same info, it shows zoom at 1.30X for the same info. Which one is correcct?


----------



## khaberst

I inquired an Amazon supplier about the 1070 today and they responded that they do not know if they will be receiving more since it has been discontinued and recommended the 1075. Has anyone else heard this has been discontinued?


----------



## dazz87

Finally planning on getting a ceiling mount and just wondering what you guys think about this for the 1070. Peerless PRG Series PRG-EXC
http://www.amazon.com/Peerless-PRG-...1&sr=8-2&keywords=Peerless+PRG+Series+PRG-EXC

I have a 11 feel ceiling and currently right now my screen is 3' below (so its at 8 feet top of the screen) With this Peerless i could drop it down to 36" from the ceiling. The reason why my screen is 3' below is that I didnt want the screen to be too high and also when the screen fully comes down it cover my plasma that is also on the same wall. Will this screen works? Thanks


----------



## butie120

Hey all. Wondering if anyone has some good settings for use in 3D? Are the default settings just fine? I can't find anything on the internet anywhere...Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Chad Djsinger

projecting on the whole wall...200" view is awesome!!!!


----------



## Chad Djsinger

butie120 said:


> Hey all. Wondering if anyone has some good settings for use in 3D? Are the default settings just fine? I can't find anything on the internet anywhere...Thoughts? Thanks!


using default settings...all good!!!


----------



## dazz87

On benq site for 100" it looks like I need to be at 9 feet 6 inches away from projector and screen. Do i need to be exactly at this distant or could I be a little bit off IF the stud is not at this exactly location. And if there is no stud near by I read one should install plywood plates across two studs and then mount it on that plywood? Thanks


----------



## AV_Integrated

dazz87 said:


> On benq site for 100" it looks like I need to be at 9 feet 6 inches away from projector and screen. Do i need to be exactly at this distant or could I be a little bit off IF the stud is not at this exactly location. And if there is no stud near by I read one should install plywood plates across two studs and then mount it on that plywood? Thanks


Spend some time to learn to use this, it will be very beneficial...

http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm

9'6" is the center of the zoom range.

The lens to screen distance may be between 8'4" and 10'11", so you have wiggle room. Just make sure the LENS is dead center to the screen. No wiggle room there.


----------



## AV_Integrated

dazz87 said:


> Finally planning on getting a ceiling mount and just wondering what you guys think about this for the 1070. Peerless PRG Series PRG-EXC
> http://www.amazon.com/Peerless-PRG-...1&sr=8-2&keywords=Peerless+PRG+Series+PRG-EXC
> 
> I have a 11 feel ceiling and currently right now my screen is 3' below (so its at 8 feet top of the screen) With this Peerless i could drop it down to 36" from the ceiling. The reason why my screen is 3' below is that I didnt want the screen to be too high and also when the screen fully comes down it cover my plasma that is also on the same wall. Will this screen works? Thanks


You could get that, or just get the PRG-UNV mount or PRGS-UNV mount which costs 60 bucks+ less, then get a 1.5" flange and 1.5" pipe of the proper length and use that.

I have tried the PRG-UNV and the Chief Elite mount (RPMAU) and I prefer the Chief mount by a fair bit.

This one in white is a phenomenal deal if you can get it:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chief-Proje...316284?hash=item3abaa2853c:g:-nwAAOSwwbdWOIrs

or (in black)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chief-Premi...875098?hash=item280e9d331a:g:zc8AAOSwNyFWgWBD

There are options for top shelf mounts for not a ton of cash, and by purchasing a pole of the proper length yourself you can save some money and get an exact custom fit.


----------



## dazz87

AV_Integrated said:


> Spend some time to learn to use this, it will be very beneficial...
> 
> http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm
> 
> 9'6" is the center of the zoom range.
> 
> The lens to screen distance may be between 8'4" and 10'11", so you have wiggle room. Just make sure the LENS is dead center to the screen. No wiggle room there.


Okay thanks for the info. 8'4 to 10"11 should be good enough.


----------



## dazz87

AV_Integrated said:


> You could get that, or just get the PRG-UNV mount or PRGS-UNV mount which costs 60 bucks+ less, then get a 1.5" flange and 1.5" pipe of the proper length and use that.
> 
> I have tried the PRG-UNV and the Chief Elite mount (RPMAU) and I prefer the Chief mount by a fair bit.
> 
> This one in white is a phenomenal deal if you can get it:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chief-Proje...316284?hash=item3abaa2853c:g:-nwAAOSwwbdWOIrs
> 
> or (in black)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chief-Premi...875098?hash=item280e9d331a:g:zc8AAOSwNyFWgWBD
> 
> There are options for top shelf mounts for not a ton of cash, and by purchasing a pole of the proper length yourself you can save some money and get an exact custom fit.


I ended up picking up that peerless last night. Hopefully it would work for me, if not then I will look at the one you recommend. Thanks


----------



## fhod_dj_x

So I tried to order a BenQ W1070 back in the first week of December and the price had gone up about $50 ($720) overnight from what I was expecting (Amazon). I assumed this was pre-Christmas craziness, so I kept checking back, but now the price is even higher, at over $750. What's going on here? The price point made this purchase a no-brainer for me before, but it's rapidly getting a little more gray. Is there any hope prices will go back down?


----------



## Pedro6

fhod_dj_x said:


> So I tried to order a BenQ W1070 back in the first week of December and the price had gone up about $50 ($720) overnight from what I was expecting (Amazon). I assumed this was pre-Christmas craziness, so I kept checking back, but now the price is even higher, at over $750. What's going on here? The price point made this purchase a no-brainer for me before, but it's rapidly getting a little more gray. Is there any hope prices will go back down?


I'm in the same boat as you! The price is getting very close to HT2050 territory here in Canada. Not sure if I should just pickup a HT2050 or wait for a deal on the W1070.


----------



## AV_Integrated

fhod_dj_x said:


> So I tried to order a BenQ W1070 back in the first week of December and the price had gone up about $50 ($720) overnight from what I was expecting (Amazon). I assumed this was pre-Christmas craziness, so I kept checking back, but now the price is even higher, at over $750. What's going on here? The price point made this purchase a no-brainer for me before, but it's rapidly getting a little more gray. Is there any hope prices will go back down?


Reports are that the W1070 is discontinued.

By all accounts I'm seeing the HT2050 is quieter and works a bit better or dead on identical to the W1070, so the W1070 is no more.

Time to bury this thread and start a HT2050 thread.

I'm done recommending the W1070. I will recommend the HT2050 moving forward. $50? $100? Why buy 3+ year old tech when you can get something that works even better for such a similar price point.


----------



## Luis Gabriel Gerena

AV_Integrated said:


> Reports are that the W1070 is discontinued.
> 
> By all accounts I'm seeing the HT2050 is quieter and works a bit better or dead on identical to the W1070, so the W1070 is no more.
> 
> Time to bury this thread and start a HT2050 thread.
> 
> I'm done recommending the W1070. I will recommend the HT2050 moving forward. $50? $100? Why buy 3+ year old tech when you can get something that works even better for such a similar price point.


OMG it breaks my heart to hear you say this!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I love my W1070 although I do consider an upgrade for deeper black levels sometimes because I am getting spoiled with some other deep black displays.


----------



## AV_Integrated

Luis Gabriel Gerena said:


> OMG it breaks my heart to hear you say this!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I love my W1070 although I do consider an upgrade for deeper black levels sometimes because I am getting spoiled with some other deep black displays.


Not like my W1070 is going to be put away anytime soon either. Would love a Sony or JVC, but they aren't in budget, and my W1070 works great. I will always give proper praise to what I consider a real revolution this projector has brought about. RGB/RGB color wheels are far more common now, and you are seeing more and more cheap projectors with decent optics, a bit more zoom, and even some lens shift.

Serious props to BenQ for what they delivered.


----------



## Luis Gabriel Gerena

AV_Integrated said:


> Not like my W1070 is going to be put away anytime soon either. Would love a Sony or JVC, but they aren't in budget, and my W1070 works great. I will always give proper praise to what I consider a real revolution this projector has brought about. RGB/RGB color wheels are far more common now, and you are seeing more and more cheap projectors with decent optics, a bit more zoom, and even some lens shift.
> 
> Serious props to BenQ for what they delivered.


Indeed. I think I would love my next one to have remote controlled focus but yeah, this little projector still amazes me sometimes with the IQ. If it had 3D interpolation I would be complete.


----------



## MEGATURON

Wheww lucky i snugged this pj before they discontinued it. Anyways av integrated do you have any calibration for benqw1070? Is there gonna be different calibration setting because of different screen being use and room ambient light? Which is better ceiling mount or wall mount? I have a square shaped room 11' × 11' × 9'. Im thinking if i would just wall mount it due to space. Im hoping to get 120" from silver ticket matte white screen. The room has 1 window but i can cover it so there wont be any light coming from the window. Am i on the right track?


----------



## AV_Integrated

MEGATURON said:


> Wheww lucky i snugged this pj before they discontinued it. Anyways av integrated do you have any calibration for benqw1070? Is there gonna be different calibration setting because of different screen being use and room ambient light? Which is better ceiling mount or wall mount? I have a square shaped room 11' × 11' × 9'. Im thinking if i would just wall mount it due to space. Im hoping to get 120" from silver ticket matte white screen. The room has 1 window but i can cover it so there wont be any light coming from the window. Am i on the right track?


Had you gotten the 2050 instead of the W1070, you would likely be even further ahead. There's no reason (other than $100 or so) to buy the W1070 anymore with BenQ hitting a home run with the 2050.

You should calibrate the projector to your room. Order the Disney WOW! disc and you can do it yourself, but the W1070 is very well calibrated out of the box. Still, it is the room and screen you are using which will determine the calibration settings which are best for your room.

120" diagonal is no problem for the projector for sure. Paint or cover walls and ceiling to as dark as you can.

Should be a very nice setup. Don't forget good audio to go with it.


----------



## scoobdude

120" might not work at 11 feet. I had mine 12 and zoomed ask the way it and would barely full it.

Also what I did was a ceiling mount, even went under the fan, with a monoprice mount and then ordered the HDMI cable and a power adaptor (normal 3 prong like for computers or most TVs). I did not have an outlet on the ceiling.

Then get the wire tracking for like 20 bucks at HD out lowesand make it look pretty... Or at least less conspicuous

If you upgrade the audio the trickiest part maybe where to put the receiver due to HDMI cable limitations. So think about that before you start on the audio stuff.


----------



## Luis Gabriel Gerena

scoobdude said:


> 120" might not work at 11 feet. I had mine 12 and zoomed ask the way it and would barely full it.
> 
> Also what I did was a ceiling mount, even went under the fan, with a monoprice mount and then ordered the HDMI cable and a power adaptor (normal 3 prong like for computers or most TVs). I did not have an outlet on the ceiling.
> 
> Then get the wire tracking for like 20 bucks at HD out lowesand make it look pretty... Or at least less conspicuous
> 
> If you upgrade the audio the trickiest part maybe where to put the receiver due to HDMI cable limitations. So think about that before you start on the audio stuff.


How do you guys deal with the ceiling mounts exactly?
I mean, I have mine on an unfinished basement on a tall rack standing on concrete (and a box on top of the rack to push it as close to the top as possible) and even them when the action gets big, my 3 subs will make the image shake. I used to have only one Sub before on my previous house with an unifished basement as well but that time it was ceiling mount and it will shake a lot...so I am just wondering how you guys avoid that.
Thanks!


----------



## scoobdude

Here is the mount I used. Planted in dry wall it only shook when my wife walked upstairs and even then not much. There were 6 holes, one on each corner and two in the middle. I only did the middle ones and then used cardboard to pressurize the outer holes or full in the space to keep it from wobbling.


----------



## StephenRC

scoobdude said:


> If you upgrade the audio the trickiest part maybe where to put the receiver due to HDMI cable limitations. So think about that before you start on the audio stuff.


Monoprice's Redmere hdmi cables will solve that. I'm using a 25' Redmere from my receiver to the projector with no problems.


----------



## BleedingBlue

StephenRC said:


> Monoprice's Redmere hdmi cables will solve that. I'm using a 25' Redmere from my receiver to the projector with no problems.



I am using a 35' Redmere and it works great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AV_Integrated

I am using a 75' standard 22 AWG cable and it works fine.

Redmere cables are nice, but there is rarely an issue with video up to 1080p using standard HDMI cables. Everyone is running to Redmere like the cables we have been using for the last ten years didn't work. They have been working fine.

There are also cables from companies like Blue Rigger which are fairly lightweight and have phenomenal reviews. As long as the cables are accessible, you should just roll with a cheaper cable or two. Keep in mind Redmere cables use active electronics which can fail after time, so if you run one HDMI cable behind drywall, or in a tough to replace location, you are asking for big trouble.

Behind drywall, always run 2 HDMI cables of decent quality and two cat-5e or cat-6 cables for future use if needed.


----------



## AV_Integrated

I am using a 75' standard 22 AWG cable and it works fine.

Redmere cables are nice, but there is rarely an issue with video up to 1080p using standard HDMI cables. Everyone is running to Redmere like the cables we have been using for the last ten years didn't work. They have been working fine.

There are also cables from companies like Blue Rigger which are fairly lightweight and have phenomenal reviews. As long as the cables are accessible, you should just roll with a cheaper cable or two. Keep in mind Redmere cables use active electronics which can fail after time, so if you run one HDMI cable behind drywall, or in a tough to replace location, you are asking for big trouble.

Behind drywall, always run 2 HDMI cables of decent quality and two cat-5e or cat-6 cables for future use if needed.


----------



## wasure

hey guys,
just a quick "snowball chance in hell" question about mounts. 

i went for a totally crappy mount as the purchase was easy: one-click order and i got everything to mount the 1070 and make the 27-inch drop from the ceiling i needed. i got a professional install, and all's good.

but it's really a pain when i have to make adjustments (buy a good mount!!), so i was wondering if this looks like something where i could use what the installer put into the studs in the ceiling and attach better mounting gear to it, either at the ceiling end or at the projector end.

thanks!


----------



## wasure

[deleted duplicate post]


----------



## BleedingBlue

wasure said:


> hey guys,
> just a quick "snowball chance in hell" question about mounts.
> 
> i went for a totally crappy mount as the purchase was easy: one-click order and i got everything to mount the 1070 and make the 27-inch drop from the ceiling i needed. i got a professional install, and all's good.
> 
> but it's really a pain when i have to make adjustments (buy a good mount!!), so i was wondering if this looks like something where i could use what the installer put into the studs in the ceiling and attach better mounting gear to it, either at the ceiling end or at the projector end.
> 
> thanks!



I am far from an expert as I just got in to this hobby a few months ago, but I think you need to scrap what you have and get a better mount. They are incredibly easy to install, if u have a drill and a stud finder you can do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jch1

Any reliable places to purchase bulbs for this PJ in the US? I've read lots about fake products being sold, but I'd hate to purchase a full price OEM bulb.


----------



## kreeturez

jch1 said:


> Any reliable places to purchase bulbs for this PJ in the US? I've read lots about fake products being sold, but I'd hate to purchase a full price OEM bulb.



There's a thread discussing bulbs for this projector that should help you, see here.


----------



## Iron Maiden

Does the 1075 use the same lamp?


----------



## Luis Gabriel Gerena

Hello all!
I am using my W1070 with my HTPC (Nvidia GTX750 ti)
I noticed that when set to RGB and FULL in Control Panel, it will NOT pass the 4:4:4 Chroma test. If I set it to YCbCr 4:4:4 then it does and looks sharper of because of this.
Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## kreeturez

Luis Gabriel Gerena said:


> Hello all!
> I am using my W1070 with my HTPC (Nvidia GTX750 ti)
> I noticed that when set to RGB and FULL in Control Panel, it will NOT pass the 4:4:4 Chroma test. If I set it to YCbCr 4:4:4 then it does and looks sharper of because of this.
> Anyone else noticed this?


 

4:4:4 Chroma Test (with RGB: Full Color Space) passes my side.
I'm running a GTX 970, though, so could it be your card (or driver?)
Quick photo (pardon the phone-camera quality):









It also passes at YCbCr444. As expected, it doesn't pass with YCbCr422 (and indeed, text looks nowhere near as sharp... so a must-have for PC use, I guess).

Here're my card settings:


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

kreeturez said:


> It also passes at YCbCr444. As expected, it doesn't pass with YCbCr422 (and indeed, text looks nowhere near as sharp... so a must-have for PC use, I guess).



As soon as UHD Bluray players and movies come out, owners of the w1070 might want to consider enabling 10-bit Deep Color. You can do that at 444 at 24/30hz I believe. (not at 60hz).

If anyone wants the best possible experience for UHD Bluray movies out of this projector, I recommend making a custom resolution of 1920x810, using 10-bit color through the VGA port, and increasing to 72hz at 1080p/RGB. I've managed 71hz at 1920x1080 at 10-bit so far, but I think it will require a slight vertical down-res to get that extra Hz in there (one wants a multiple of 24hz for movie watching, even when using interpolation like SVP because it will still look better due to no cadence mismatch).


----------



## farr3ll

Does anyone have any recommended settings for 3D viewing?


----------



## Daniel Chaves

RLBURNSIDE said:


> As soon as UHD Bluray players and movies come out, owners of the w1070 might want to consider enabling 10-bit Deep Color. You can do that at 444 at 24/30hz I believe. (not at 60hz).
> 
> If anyone wants the best possible experience for UHD Bluray movies out of this projector, I recommend making a custom resolution of 1920x810, using 10-bit color through the VGA port, and increasing to 72hz at 1080p/RGB. I've managed 71hz at 1920x1080 at 10-bit so far, but I think it will require a slight vertical down-res to get that extra Hz in there (one wants a multiple of 24hz for movie watching, even when using interpolation like SVP because it will still look better due to no cadence mismatch).


Im curious about this, would it be possible to do a write with images or even like a youtube video?


----------



## grubadub

farr3ll said:


> Does anyone have any recommended settings for 3D viewing?


here are 3d settings that i use that look pretty good = http://www.soundandvision.com/content/benq-w1070-3d-dlp-projector-settings#UQj754FSXSTStwwE.97

i think they are posted in a thread on this site somewhere.


----------



## farr3ll

grubadub said:


> here are 3d settings that i use that look pretty good = http://www.soundandvision.com/content/benq-w1070-3d-dlp-projector-settings#UQj754FSXSTStwwE.97
> 
> i think they are posted in a thread on this site somewhere.


Thanks mate. Yeah I came across it then promptly lost it again. Much appreciated.


----------



## dchabby

is there anything we can do regarding a loud fan ?

seems to be more noticeable lately or I just seem to be more sensitive to it as nobody else mentions anything


----------



## zapper

dchabby said:


> is there anything we can do regarding a loud fan ?
> 
> seems to be more noticeable lately or I just seem to be more sensitive to it as nobody else mentions anything



You must be seating below the projector or really close by, we all thought the same thing as you at first but then we just cranked up the receiver volume and enjoyed the projector...


----------



## dchabby

zapper said:


> You must be seating below the projector or really close by, we all thought the same thing as you at first but then we just cranked up the receiver volume and enjoyed the projector...


Yes unfortunately we are right below the projector. And yes cranking the volume helps but in the quieter scenes it really stands out plus we don't listen at high volumes all the time.

So other than maybe moving the projector are there any other options ?


----------



## Rew452

As a long time owner, you learn to overlook it and enjoy the movie. I presume you are using the SmartEco setting for the lamp; this does quiet it down somewhat and improve lamp life.


----------



## grubadub

Eco is the quietest setting. When I put mine on SmartEco, the fan gets louder.


----------



## Rew452

I think you will find that noise will vary as the smart-eco setting changes lamp voltage based on the video being displayed. This setting not only improves the lamp life but also is hard to tell in brightness from the normal setting. I have also not seen much if any flickering which tends to occur with eco or normal setting. I think this is due to the changing lamp power.

Flickering is not just a BenQ issue but all pj's tend to have it some time during the life of the lamp.


----------



## dchabby

^^ thanks - will try that setting and see if the noise improves


----------



## Rew452

One thing I forgot to say is the fans go full speed when first powered on; then slow down to temperature control. This was added in one of the firmware updates to verify the fans were operating right.


----------



## maddog42

Hey All.

Why is this spot in my image?


Is that too much light from the benq w1070,or is it two close two the canvas?

Or?


----------



## maddog42

Hey All.

Why is this spot in my image?


Is that too much light from the benq w1070,or is it two close two the canvas?

Or?


----------



## JonnyVee

maddog42 said:


> Hey All.
> 
> Why is this spot in my image?
> 
> 
> Is that too much light from the benq w1070,or is it two close two the canvas?
> 
> Or?


Hotspotting. You're either too close or your screen has too much gain. If a painted wall. It's got to much sheen.


----------



## maddog42

JonnyVee said:


> Hotspotting. You're either too close or your screen has too much gain. If a painted wall. It's got to much sheen.


Okay..
The screen is a 1.1 gain


----------



## maddog42

JonnyVee said:


> Hotspotting. You're either too close or your screen has too much gain. If a painted wall. It's got to much sheen.


Okay..

The screen is 1.1 gain Elite.

Thanks


----------



## Kubrickain

Hi all,

I have bought a 1070 a while back and finally at the point of deciding on screen size. Room is 18ft long - thinking 16:9 120'' diagonal or possibly 135'' diagonal.

Looking Silver Ticket or Elite screens, room will be dark.

If I go with a 135'', how far back would I sit (eyes to screen)? I tried the testing it with a sheet today and couldn't decide.

Trying to figure out if I can get 2 rows of theater seating and exactly where the first row and riser would go.

Thanks


----------



## farr3ll

Kubrickain said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have bought a 1070 a while back and finally at the point of deciding on screen size. Room is 18ft long - thinking 16:9 120'' diagonal or possibly 135'' diagonal.
> 
> Looking Silver Ticket or Elite screens, room will be dark.
> 
> If I go with a 135'', how far back would I sit (eyes to screen)? I tried the testing it with a sheet today and couldn't decide.
> 
> Trying to figure out if I can get 2 rows of theater seating and exactly where the first row and riser would go.
> 
> Thanks


I've got mine about 4 metres back and projecting a 120" screen size, that's just about fully zoomed in so can go bigger. Not sure on lumens at that throw but is plenty bright enough in darkened down room.

Hope that helps.


----------



## DavidK442

Well, after more than 11,000 posts what is left to say?

We have been using the projector in a dedicated black pit of a room as our main video system.
Nightly viewing for the past two years has racked up 4800 hours on the original bulb. 
Viewing on a 130" diagonal low gain (0.8) screen in "Dynamic Eco" mode to my eye gives the best compromise between black level and a bright, colorful image.
No operational problems at all. A new bulb and another 2 years should put me into reasonably priced 4K upgrade territory.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## schmidtwi

Kubrickain said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have bought a 1070 a while back and finally at the point of deciding on screen size. Room is 18ft long - thinking 16:9 120'' diagonal or possibly 135'' diagonal.
> 
> Looking Silver Ticket or Elite screens, room will be dark.
> 
> If I go with a 135'', how far back would I sit (eyes to screen)? I tried the testing it with a sheet today and couldn't decide.
> 
> Trying to figure out if I can get 2 rows of theater seating and exactly where the first row and riser would go.
> 
> Thanks


I sit 11' from a 135" Elite screen with a 1070 - perfect distance for an immersive experience. That should give you plenty of room for a second row.


----------



## Kubrickain

farr3ll said:


> I've got mine about 4 metres back and projecting a 120" screen size, that's just about fully zoomed in so can go bigger. Not sure on lumens at that throw but is plenty bright enough in darkened down room.
> 
> Hope that helps.


What distance from your eyes to screen?


----------



## Kubrickain

schmidtwi said:


> I sit 11' from a 135" Elite screen with a 1070 - perfect distance for an immersive experience. That should give you plenty of room for a second row.


Excellent, and you don't see any pixels? Is your screen CIH or 16:9?


----------



## DavidK442

Kubrickain said:


> Excellent, and you don't see any pixels? Is your screen CIH or 16:9?


I sit about 9.5 feet from a 130" diagonal screen. At that distance I can make out pixel structure in bright areas of the image, even though the spandex I'm using tends to blur that level of detail slightly. Not really distracting and only noticeable if I'm looking for it. 4K will definitely be an upgrade.


----------



## farr3ll

Kubrickain said:


> What distance from your eyes to screen?


Same distance, I don't have a dedicated room so the projector sits on a coffee table that's 45cm high next to my lounge seat.


----------



## AV_Integrated

Kubrickain said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have bought a 1070 a while back and finally at the point of deciding on screen size. Room is 18ft long - thinking 16:9 120'' diagonal or possibly 135'' diagonal.
> 
> Looking Silver Ticket or Elite screens, room will be dark.
> 
> If I go with a 135'', how far back would I sit (eyes to screen)? I tried the testing it with a sheet today and couldn't decide.
> 
> Trying to figure out if I can get 2 rows of theater seating and exactly where the first row and riser would go.
> 
> Thanks


I sit about 15' from a 161" diagonal screen.

There is a ton of personal preference involved in this, but you really can go with any size you feel comfortable with. I think the rule is about 6' between seats, so back row at 18' puts the front row at 12'. A 135" diagonal would probably be my recommendation. I have people sitting 9' from a 134" image on one of my installs and they are happy.


----------



## schmidtwi

Kubrickain said:


> Excellent, and you don't see any pixels? Is your screen CIH or 16:9?


No pixels at 11', 16x9 135" diagonal. Just a big, beautiful, immersive picture.


----------



## tripanazomi

Hello There 
New to vpr 

About to pick w1070+ or w2000 ( not yet decided ) , 
Having 2 major questions

1- if it's too big screen or not in case I have 120" screen from 10,6 feet distance . Would like to hear about the screen size experience ; If its ok or should pick 106" instead . Pls note that I also watch lot of foreign movies so will have subtitles most of the time 

2- vpr room Will be already dark even in day time , wonder I should get the contrast gray or mat white screen. 

Whichever selected it will be a fixed frame screen . 

Thanks


----------



## Gothamite

*BenQ w1070*

Hi all,

Sorry guys, I know this has been probably asked a hundred times on this forum but forgive me because there are so many posts so it's easy to get sidetracked.
Anyway I'd appreciate if someone can re-cap and answer some of my questions regarding w1070 because that's the one I was looking at.

So I was looking for a nice projector for around 600$ and saw w1070
Let me just say that I really don't care about 3D or gaming on it but I'm a huge filmophile and I'd like to get the best possible projector for movies for that price.
Considering there's a lot of buzz around w1070 and its 3D and all, is the same projector still much superior to everything else for that price(~600$) quality wise?(for movies)
As I already said I don't care for 3D and gaming but I do care for picture quality of the movies and its sharpness, textures, contrast etc etc
So is there any other projector that has the same quality but lacks 3D, so that might be even cheaper?

If not I'd like to ask few questions to the owners of the w1070 if that's ok:
1. Are you experiencing any rainbow effect?
2. How good are darker scenes in movies. Could they compare to big 1080p TV's?
3. I hear some people complained about short life of the bulbs? Did you have any issue with that or 3500hours is what I should expect before changing another one?

Thanks


----------



## DavidK442

Gothamite said:


> Hi all,
> So is there any other projector that has the same quality but lacks 3D, so that might be even cheaper?
> 
> If not I'd like to ask few questions to the owners of the w1070 if that's ok:
> 1. Are you experiencing any rainbow effect?
> 2. How good are darker scenes in movies. Could they compare to big 1080p TV's?
> 3. I hear some people complained about short life of the bulbs? Did you have any issue with that or 3500hours is what I should expect before changing another one?
> 
> Thanks


Other manufacturers may have caught up to the W1070 but I don't believe you will find anything noticeably better for the money. Certainly not for less. If my BenQ died tomorrow I would likely buy the same thing (or it's W1075 replacement).
1. No one in my family sees rainbows with the W1070. My old Acer dlp used to give my wife headaches. Still, very sensitive people might be distracted.
2. Dark scenes are generally as good or better than decent low end LCD flat panels, but can't hold a candle to higher end sets. Contrast costs money. The BenQ is acceptable for the price.
3. My original bulb is heading for 5000 hours on Smart Eco. I wouldn't be too concerned about bulb life (though it is irksome to pay almost half as much for the lamp as for the entire projector).
My belief is that people buy and return the W1070 for one of two reasons. Either they are super sensitive to dlp rainbows or they get all excited, build unreasonable expectations and click the "BUY" button before asking wifey if there was room on the Visa.
The rest of us are amazed at the picture quality for the price and accept the few inevitable shortcomings of a sub $2000 projector.


----------



## Gothamite

Great, thanks for the quick reply.
That's more or less everything I needed to know and it's good to hear that your bulb is lasting that long.

It's a shame I don't have one in my country, we have all these other 4:3 benq at even bigger price.
So can you explain to me how for example *benq MX722* (999$) can be more expansive than *w1070*(699$) considering it has native resolution of only 1024 x 768 and w1070 has 1920 x 1080?


----------



## DavidK442

Gothamite said:


> Great, thanks for the quick reply.
> That's more or less everything I needed to know and it's good to hear that your bulb is lasting that long.
> 
> It's a shame I don't have one in my country, we have all these other 4:3 benq at even bigger price.
> So can you explain to me how for example *benq MX722* (999$) can be more expansive than *w1070*(699$) considering it has native resolution of only 1024 x 768 and w1070 has 1920 x 1080?


Yes I can, if you can explain to me why a dump truck is more expensive than a minivan considering it only has two doors. 

They are totally different beasts. The MX722 appears to be a high lumen presentation projector while the W1070 is lower output and engineered for home entertainment.


----------



## Gothamite

DavidK442 said:


> Yes I can, if you can explain to me why a dump truck is more expensive than a minivan considering it only has two doors.
> 
> They are totally different beasts. The MX722 appears to be a high lumen presentation projector while the W1070 is lower output and engineered for home entertainment.


Hehe Yeah I just saw the difference in ANSI, originally I only saw bigger resolution on w1070.
I didn't know that the difference between 2k and 4k lumens is huge.
I'm just starting to learn all these stuff about projectors


----------



## Mikey_H

Has anyone ever had the LAMP indicator keep flashing red after replacing the lamp with a new legit one?

My lamp indicator came on a couple weeks ago. I ordered a bare bulb lens as a potentially cheaper replacement. I installed it and it still didn't work. The seller suggested it might be a problem with my projector so I ordered a legit full replacement with housing and everything. I just got it today and installed it with the same error occurring. I power it on, power flashes green for 5 seconds and makes noise from fans etc. Then LAMP flashes red for a minute before the fans stop and I'm left with a solid red LAMP.

Not sure what the problem could be...any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## monakh

I seemed to have had the same problem when I changed my bulb a year or so back. Follow my saga for the next few pages here to see what I did.

3500 hours already on my 2nd bulb.



Mikey_H said:


> Has anyone ever had the LAMP indicator keep flashing red after replacing the lamp with a new legit one?
> 
> My lamp indicator came on a couple weeks ago. I ordered a bare bulb lens as a potentially cheaper replacement. I installed it and it still didn't work. The seller suggested it might be a problem with my projector so I ordered a legit full replacement with housing and everything. I just got it today and installed it with the same error occurring. I power it on, power flashes green for 5 seconds and makes noise from fans etc. Then LAMP flashes red for a minute before the fans stop and I'm left with a solid red LAMP.
> 
> Not sure what the problem could be...any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Kubrickain

AV_Integrated said:


> I sit about 15' from a 161" diagonal screen.
> 
> There is a ton of personal preference involved in this, but you really can go with any size you feel comfortable with. I think the rule is about 6' between seats, so back row at 18' puts the front row at 12'. A 135" diagonal would probably be my recommendation. I have people sitting 9' from a 134" image on one of my installs and they are happy.


Since my room length is 18', I thinking I might need to go with 120'' then otherwise my back row would more or less be up against the back wall.


----------



## Kubrickain

Can anyone suggest a mount (preferably black) for my 1070? the ceiling is about 8ft.


----------



## BleedingBlue

Kubrickain said:


> Can anyone suggest a mount (preferably black) for my 1070? the ceiling is about 8ft.



I purchased a black peerless mount from Amazon and I love it. Very easy to make slight adjustments


----------



## Kubrickain

BleedingBlue said:


> I purchased a black peerless mount from Amazon and I love it. Very easy to make slight adjustments


Thanks for the fast response, happen to know the model number?


----------



## bluer101

Kubrickain said:


> Thanks for the fast response, happen to know the model number?


Same one I have, it's great. 

http://www.amazon.com/Peerless-PRGS...2072&sr=8-1&keywords=peerless+projector+mount


----------



## BleedingBlue

bluer101 said:


> Same one I have, it's great.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Peerless-PRGS...2072&sr=8-1&keywords=peerless+projector+mount



Yep, same one I have. Love it


----------



## maddog42

Okay.

Got this Benq, how far away should i hav the projector for the screen (100 inches)

I Got this on it,what it is,and what can i do with this.


----------



## Kubrickain

bluer101 said:


> Same one I have, it's great.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Peerless-PRGS...2072&sr=8-1&keywords=peerless+projector+mount


Thanks!


----------



## pitpat

maddog42 said:


> Okay.
> 
> Got this Benq, how far away should i hav the projector for the screen (100 inches)
> 
> I Got this on it,what it is,and what can i do with this.


lens can be anywhere from 8 1/2 to a little over 10 1/2 feet away.

http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-W1070-projection-calculator-pro.htm


----------



## Peterpack

Guys, i have a question

I have been using my BenQ W1070 mostly on Eco and some Smart Eco, NEVER on normal

My Equivalent lamp hours is up to 2300

Now is this number a conversion to the equivalent 'normal' hours ? so when it reaches 3000-3500 i can expect to need to change my lamp ?

and are you guys changing lamps when you get the messages ? or waiting until your bulb blows ?

thanks


----------



## kreeturez

Peterpack said:


> Guys, i have a question
> 
> 
> 
> I have been using my BenQ W1070 mostly on Eco and some Smart Eco, NEVER on normal
> 
> 
> 
> My Equivalent lamp hours is up to 2300
> 
> 
> 
> Now is this number a conversion to the equivalent 'normal' hours ? so when it reaches 3000-3500 i can expect to need to change my lamp ?
> 
> 
> 
> and are you guys changing lamps when you get the messages ? or waiting until your bulb blows ?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks



You've still got a decent chunk of lamp life left. 

SmartEco gives you an Equivalent Lamp Hours exactly equal to the number of hours it's been on; and Eco is nearly the same. (Normal is higher.)

The idea (presumably) is that when you hit rated 6000 equivalent hours, the message appears and is valid no matter what combination of lamp modes you've been running. 

So technically, you're good until you reach 6000 equivalent hours: you're less than half way through your lamp's life. 

In practice, you might want to change lamps earlier when you notice dimming. I recently swapped out at over 4000 (entirely SmartEco) hours because I wanted a bit more brightness (which started dipping a bit as I reached 3800 hours - SmartEco is the brightest mode). Lamp was still performing well otherwise. 

Definitely do not wait until it outright fails: if it pops, it could damage the projector (fans or lamp ballast are at greatest risk.)


----------



## Peterpack

Thanks for the reply kreeturez, much appreciated

I have already ordered a new lamp ready to go 

even smart eco is too bright for me so i am keeping it on eco

I will definitely swap it when i notice dimming. I'm not that fussed about milking every last hour out of the lamp


----------



## gamermwm

kreeturez said:


> You've still got a decent chunk of lamp life left.
> 
> SmartEco gives you an Equivalent Lamp Hours exactly equal to the number of hours it's been on; and Eco is nearly the same. (Normal is higher.)
> 
> The idea (presumably) is that when you hit rated 6000 equivalent hours, the message appears and is valid no matter what combination of lamp modes you've been running.
> 
> So technically, you're good until you reach 6000 equivalent hours: you're less than half way through your lamp's life.
> 
> In practice, you might want to change lamps earlier when you notice dimming. I recently swapped out at over 4000 (entirely SmartEco) hours because I wanted a bit more brightness (which started dipping a bit as I reached 3800 hours - SmartEco is the brightest mode). Lamp was still performing well otherwise.
> 
> Definitely do not wait until it outright fails: if it pops, it could damage the projector (fans or lamp ballast are at greatest risk.)





Peterpack said:


> Thanks for the reply kreeturez, much appreciated
> 
> I have already ordered a new lamp ready to go
> 
> even smart eco is too bright for me so i am keeping it on eco
> 
> I will definitely swap it when i notice dimming. I'm not that fussed about milking every last hour out of the lamp


So where's a good place to get a replacement lamp for a lower price? I don't want to pay MSRP but I also don't want a cheap knock off lamp either. I've heard ordering the bare bulb isn't recommended do to various risk factors such as direct alignment in the housing and installation; which also has me wary of those who are selling the OSRAM Bulbs but in a generic housing.


----------



## Peterpack

I bought a legit lamp from BenQ. There is another thread about bare bulb replacement in the 1070

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...1480854-bare-bulb-replacemnet-benq-w1070.html


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Kubrickain said:


> Excellent, and you don't see any pixels? Is your screen CIH or 16:9?


I sit 10 feet from my 135" Elite Cinewhite Screen, I do have a Darbee processing the image but other than that, I see no artifacts or pixels. Most of my w1070 viewing was on a 120" screen from 10ft but then got the 135" at a screaming deal so my time with the w1070 was limited as I switched it out for the w1500.


----------



## kreeturez

Peterpack said:


> I bought a legit lamp from BenQ. There is another thread about bare bulb replacement in the 1070
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...1480854-bare-bulb-replacemnet-benq-w1070.html





gamermwm said:


> So where's a good place to get a replacement lamp for a lower price? I don't want to pay MSRP but I also don't want a cheap knock off lamp either. I've heard ordering the bare bulb isn't recommended do to various risk factors such as direct alignment in the housing and installation; which also has me wary of those who are selling the OSRAM Bulbs but in a generic housing.





If you do want to go proper BenQ-branded without paying full MSRP, you can often get nice deals on lamps from well respected online stores. 

The two I've used in the past are B&H Photo and Provantage; both supply proper BenQ originals with housings - a direct drop-in replacement for the lamp that ships with the projector.

A colleague of mine staying abroad purchased one from B&H last month and was pleased (they delivered internationally in 2 workdays).

See here:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/937940-REG/benq_5j_j7l05_001_replacement_projector_lamp.html

And here:
provantage.com/benq-ht1085st~7BEN906E.htm


These are both guaranteed originals from reputable stores; I've seen list pricing of under $200 in the past. 


And of course the bare bulb thread linked above is a somewhat risky (but really inexpensive) way to get cheap bare bulbs. I've got one myself


----------



## Deadsens3

Hi,

We bought our benq w 1070 back in sept 2015. The machine is showing a solid red on the warning light. We took the unit down from the ceiling to find small broken pieces of glass. Did this bulb explode?


----------



## Gothamite

Due to recent convo I had here I've got a question to the owners of w1070 if you don't mind...

Is motion judder from PC setup enhanced while projecting at 100-120"?

I currently have gtx 960 and I am pretty satisfied even though there are minor motion judders while camera is panning during some scenes. 
I surely hope that won't be much enhanced when I play that through w1070?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Gothamite said:


> Due to recent convo I had here I've got a question to the owners of w1070 if you don't mind...
> 
> Is motion judder from PC setup enhanced while projecting at 100-120"?
> 
> I currently have gtx 960 and I am pretty satisfied even though there are minor motion judders while camera is panning during some scenes.
> I surely hope that won't be much enhanced when I play that through w1070?


Motion judder is due to fluctuating framerate typically between 30-60fps (unless you run the w1070 at 720p, where you could do 120hz), and yes, in general this type of cadence issue won't go away until we can buy Freesync-over-HDMI for projectors. I'm sure they're coming.

The best you can hope for is benchmark your game and make sure it consistently hits 60 fps at 1080p, if not then turn down some settings to make that the case.

DLP motion is far, far better than LCD in general except for the fact that higher end LCD monitors have 144hz and Freesync or G-sync which makes them silky smooth, even on lower end cards because even if your average framerate dips here and there, the motion is still smooth since the display becomes a slave to the GPU which means it only shows the last and most up to date frame, regardless of how fast the game is currently running it will always be on time and hence no cadence issues.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Deadsens3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We bought our benq w 1070 back in sept 2015. The machine is showing a solid red on the warning light. We took the unit down from the ceiling to find small broken pieces of glass. Did this bulb explode?


Yes. Don't bother trying to fix it yourself, bring it in for repairs. It happened to me and I wasted a ton of effort and energy trying to fix it myself only to have to send it in anyway. Cost me around 150 clams. Worth it. Still nothing better (or much better) than this in the low end market segment.


----------



## Gothamite

RLBURNSIDE said:


> Motion judder is due to fluctuating framerate typically between 30-60fps (unless you run the w1070 at 720p, where you could do 120hz), and yes, in general this type of cadence issue won't go away until we can buy Freesync-over-HDMI for projectors. I'm sure they're coming.
> 
> The best you can hope for is benchmark your game and make sure it consistently hits 60 fps at 1080p, if not then turn down some settings to make that the case.
> 
> DLP motion is far, far better than LCD in general except for the fact that higher end LCD monitors have 144hz and Freesync or G-sync which makes them silky smooth, even on lower end cards because even if your average framerate dips here and there, the motion is still smooth since the display becomes a slave to the GPU which means it only shows the last and most up to date frame, regardless of how fast the game is currently running it will always be on time and hence no cadence issues.


Sorry I didn't specify, I was talking about movies. I won't be playing games on projector.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

If you send a 24p signal to the w1070 there won't be any judder but sadly the wheel speed goes down a bit. It's one of the main areas that successors to this projector have fixed, and one which they could probably also fix through a firmware update but choose not to (to encourage people to "upgrade" no doubt).

You can eliminate 24p judder even at 60hz if you enable frame blending in MadVR. That's probably a little too technical for most folks but it's not the same as interpolation (although SVP pro 4 is freaking awesome).


----------



## BleedingBlue

My Benq isn't on a UPS (I know it should be, but it isn't bc of my layout) and I got to thinking about what to do if power goes out while projector is on to mitigate bulb damage. 

Should I keep a can of compressed air nearby and use it to cool bulb? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gothamite

RLBURNSIDE said:


> If you send a 24p signal to the w1070 there won't be any judder but sadly the wheel speed goes down a bit. It's one of the main areas that successors to this projector have fixed, and one which they could probably also fix through a firmware update but choose not to (to encourage people to "upgrade" no doubt).
> 
> You can eliminate 24p judder even at 60hz if you enable frame blending in MadVR. That's probably a little too technical for most folks but it's not the same as interpolation (although SVP pro 4 is freaking awesome).


What successor? You mean 1070+ ?


----------



## Rew452

BleedingBlue said:


> My Benq isn't on a UPS (I know it should be, but it isn't bc of my layout) and I got to thinking about what to do if power goes out while projector is on to mitigate bulb damage.
> 
> Should I keep a can of compressed air nearby and use it to cool bulb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NO, NO! Occasional power outage should not be a problem; but if you experience it a lot UPS maybe a good option. Remember the lamp needs to be cooled but it does operate at some very high temps nearly 1000 deg, using canned air would be a big mistake, too cold and may crack the lamp with such a cold blast.


----------



## Gothamite

Guys, do you all set 24p for blu ray movies?

If so, how slower is the color wheel speed and does that create more RBE than 'normal'?


----------



## Gothamite

RLBURNSIDE said:


> *The motion is really good on this, but I don't think there's any smoothing processing added to interpolate extra frames in 24p, so you'll have to fix the judder upstream in 2D if it bothers you.* I prefer as little processing on the projector itself as possible, it gets antiquated too quickly anyway. (I mean stuff like 24p -> 60p artificial smoothing like they have on some TVs).
> 
> I ran so many video games on this, it's sick how smooth it is in 60hz.


This is one thing that I don't get. Can't you just feed it 24p so you don't have any judder at all, even with panning shots?
Why playing 24hz movies at 60p?


----------



## Dave in Green

BleedingBlue said:


> My Benq isn't on a UPS (I know it should be, but it isn't bc of my layout) and I got to thinking about what to do if power goes out while projector is on to mitigate bulb damage.
> 
> Should I keep a can of compressed air nearby and use it to cool bulb?


As Rew452 points out, compressed air may be too cold for a hot bulb. If anything, maybe a small, battery-powered fan kept nearby and handy so that in the event of a power outage while the projector is running you could quickly put it up against the air intake and turn it on for a few minutes.


----------



## jb99p

Gothamite said:


> Guys, do you all set 24p for blu ray movies?
> 
> If so, how slower is the color wheel speed and does that create more RBE than 'normal'?


It set my blu ray's to play back at 24p. In theory the slower color wheel speed could create more RBE, it depends on how susceptible you are to them. I don't see them when playing movies at 24p.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Gothamite said:


> This is one thing that I don't get. Can't you just feed it 24p so you don't have any judder at all, even with panning shots?
> Why playing 24hz movies at 60p?


Yeah you can definitely play 24hz directly on this but the colour wheel speed is 4x I believe which is inferior to the 5X at 60hz (6X at 50hz = the best). Actually triple flashing 2D 24hz inputs explains why the colour wheel speed drops. If 50hz is 6X, and 60hz is 5X, then 72hz is 4X or just about. (4.16)

To me anything less than 24hz is choppy. I'm not sure, but it's possible that feeding a 24p signal to this projector might result in it playing back internally triple flashed at 72hz. I know it triple flashes 3D Blurays at 24hz x 3 x 2eyes = 144hz, so I think it makes sense that it probably also plays back 24hz input at 72hz, i.e. displays each frame three times.

Anything less than 60hz is pretty flickery. Even at the movies they don't play back movies single strobed. The benefit you get from playing back 24hz at 60hz (assuming you use either frame blending or interpolation), is that you don't triple flash. Triple flashing the same frame isn't ideal from a smoothness perspective. Because your eye sees frame 1, 1, 1, then 2, 2, 2, then 3, 3, 3...etc. Instead it would be much better to see 1a, 1b, 1c, 2a, 2b, 2c. 

You can also run the projector at 71hz, which is very close to 72hz, if you use the VGA port. Then you can also get 10-bit "for free" (in RGB without chroma subsampling at all) since the w1070 accepts and handles 10-bit video signals and that results in much less banding if you have access to 2160p 10-bit video files (and downscale them). This is 100% the best quality that you can possibly get from this projector.


----------



## Gothamite

RLBURNSIDE said:


> Yeah you can definitely play 24hz directly on this but the colour wheel speed is 4x I believe which is inferior to the 5X at 60hz (6X at 50hz = the best). Actually triple flashing 2D 24hz inputs explains why the colour wheel speed drops. If 50hz is 6X, and 60hz is 5X, then 72hz is 4X or just about. (4.16)
> 
> To me anything less than 24hz is choppy. I'm not sure, but it's possible that feeding a 24p signal to this projector might result in it playing back internally triple flashed at 72hz. I know it triple flashes 3D Blurays at 24hz x 3 x 2eyes = 144hz, so I think it makes sense that it probably also plays back 24hz input at 72hz, i.e. displays each frame three times.
> 
> Anything less than 60hz is pretty flickery. Even at the movies they don't play back movies single strobed. The benefit you get from playing back 24hz at 60hz (assuming you use either frame blending or interpolation), is that you don't triple flash. Triple flashing the same frame isn't ideal from a smoothness perspective. Because your eye sees frame 1, 1, 1, then 2, 2, 2, then 3, 3, 3...etc. Instead it would be much better to see 1a, 1b, 1c, 2a, 2b, 2c.
> 
> You can also run the projector at 71hz, which is very close to 72hz, if you use the VGA port. Then you can also get 10-bit "for free" (in RGB without chroma subsampling at all) since the w1070 accepts and handles 10-bit video signals and that results in much less banding if you have access to 2160p 10-bit video files (and downscale them). This is 100% the best quality that you can possibly get from this projector.


I will be using w1070+ which is proven to be much faster wheel speed when feeding 24p.
I'm curious if that will eliminate all judders when I play it from my pc?
Because even with displaying my current monitor at 24hz the judders don't go away, so I'm curious if it's just my monitor or...?


----------



## Gothamite

jb99p said:


> It set my blu ray's to play back at 24p. In theory the slower color wheel speed could create more RBE, it depends on how susceptible you are to them. I don't see them when playing movies at 24p.


At this point I don't care about RBE because I'm trying to understand motion judder better.
The question as similar to my other thread is, can I feed 24p from my PC using brrips and have perfectly smooth picture without judders? If so, please explain how.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Gothamite said:


> At this point I don't care about RBE because I'm trying to understand motion judder better.
> The question as similar to my other thread is, can I feed 24p from my PC using brrips and have perfectly smooth picture without judders? If so, please explain how.


There are two types of judder that people talk about, 3:2 pulldown judder (when you play back 24p content naively on a 60hz TV or projector), and motion judder from temporal undersampling. (too low a framerate to capture a smooth transition of objects from one frame to the next).

You can't escape motion judder entirely even if you're playing back 24 fps video at 24hz, because 24 frames per second inherently has a bunch of judder, except on very slow moving pans. Well, a mix of motion blur and judder, depending on the exposure of the camera. If the exposure is too long, the movie looks very soft but smooth, and if it isn't, then you experience more judder when the camera pans. It's always a tradeoff. I can see motion judder in every single hollywood movie, as soon as the camera isn't static. It's very apparent during landscape shots or when inside a moving vehicle like a helicopter watching the ground below.

If you want to truly get rid of judder, sorry to tell you this, but frame interpolation is the only way (well, aside from having a high native framerate). And that's not perfect (artifacts like haloing) because to interpolate perfectly is impossible, and even in theory the best way to do it is to remove all inherent motion blur baked into each frame, fill in any occluded image data in the current (static) frame with data from prior and subsequent frames, then once you have 24 frames per second of perfectly blur-free content (which would be very sharp but look extremely stilted aka juddery), then you interpolate the motion vectors (which you probably already have calculated from the de-blurring phase), and extrapolate intermediary frames. After that you need to re-add synthetic motion blur as well, because otherwise you get temporal aliasing artifacts and you always need some (hopefully small) amount of motion blur to give hints to your eye about where things are moving

Even still, the best way to interpolate nevertheless at multiples of the original frame rate, so using something like SVP at 72hz or 96hz or 120hz or 144hz looks better than 60hz or 80hz or 100hz display refresh rate, since at least 1/3 or 1/4 or 1/5 or 1/6 frames will be very close to the original keyframe (less processing = better result). Basically you treat each frame of 24 fps video as a new keyframe through which to interpolate new intermediary frames. 

After around 120hz your perception of judder diminishes to very insignificant levels for the vast majority of non-synthetic content (aka videogames or graphics like mouse trails for example).

If you want truly smooth video you need your framerate (with interpolation on) to be at least the number of pixels that any element in the scene moves across the screen from one frame to the next. I.e. if you have something moving 120 pixels away at t=0 seconds to t=1 seconds, then you need to show every single position in between to be judder-free. 

If you want to learn more about blur vs judder, I encourage you to visit the fantastic and thorough Blurbusters.com or http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates.

Btw, for moving content, a 1080p projector will give you more detail if showing interpolated video at 60 frames per second than a UHD TV at 24. When the image is static that's not true, obviously, but the cheapest upgrade people can make to their projector is simply to use the entire refresh rate they have at their disposal instead of throwing it away. 

Those of us "in the know" would prefer a 1080p projector that can do 120hz (interpolated or not) and HDR than a UHD projector that can only do 24hz (with no interpolation). Higher framerate gives your eyes (and your mind) much more data to "chew on", and results in a far clearer image. Just try pausing any action movie like The Avengers during a combat or flight scene, you will see if looks like a blurry mess that might as well be DVD resolution for all the detail you get out of it. Motion blur is the antithesis of resolution, but the antidote to judder. But blur is blur, and less is more.


----------



## Gothamite

RLBURNSIDE said:


> There are two types of judder that people talk about, 3:2 pulldown judder (when you play back 24p content naively on a 60hz TV or projector), and motion judder from temporal undersampling. (too low a framerate to capture a smooth transition of objects from one frame to the next).
> 
> You can't escape motion judder entirely even if you're playing back 24 fps video at 24hz, because 24 frames per second inherently has a bunch of judder, except on very slow moving pans. Well, a mix of motion blur and judder, depending on the exposure of the camera. If the exposure is too long, the movie looks very soft but smooth, and if it isn't, then you experience more judder when the camera pans. It's always a tradeoff. I can see motion judder in every single hollywood movie, as soon as the camera isn't static. It's very apparent during landscape shots or when inside a moving vehicle like a helicopter watching the ground below.
> 
> If you want to truly get rid of judder, sorry to tell you this, but frame interpolation is the only way (well, aside from having a high native framerate). And that's not perfect (artifacts like haloing) because to interpolate perfectly is impossible, and even in theory the best way to do it is to remove all inherent motion blur baked into each frame, fill in any occluded image data in the current (static) frame with data from prior and subsequent frames, then once you have 24 frames per second of perfectly blur-free content (which would be very sharp but look extremely stilted aka juddery), then you interpolate the motion vectors (which you probably already have calculated from the de-blurring phase), and extrapolate intermediary frames. After that you need to re-add synthetic motion blur as well, because otherwise you get temporal aliasing artifacts and you always need some (hopefully small) amount of motion blur to give hints to your eye about where things are moving
> 
> Even still, the best way to interpolate nevertheless at multiples of the original frame rate, so using something like SVP at 72hz or 96hz or 120hz or 144hz looks better than 60hz or 80hz or 100hz display refresh rate, since at least 1/3 or 1/4 or 1/5 or 1/6 frames will be very close to the original keyframe (less processing = better result). Basically you treat each frame of 24 fps video as a new keyframe through which to interpolate new intermediary frames.
> 
> After around 120hz your perception of judder diminishes to very insignificant levels for the vast majority of non-synthetic content (aka videogames or graphics like mouse trails for example).
> 
> If you want truly smooth video you need your framerate (with interpolation on) to be at least the number of pixels that any element in the scene moves across the screen from one frame to the next. I.e. if you have something moving 120 pixels away at t=0 seconds to t=1 seconds, then you need to show every single position in between to be judder-free.
> 
> If you want to learn more about blur vs judder, I encourage you to visit the fantastic and thorough Blurbusters.com or http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates.
> 
> Btw, for moving content, a 1080p projector will give you more detail if showing interpolated video at 60 frames per second than a UHD TV at 24. When the image is static that's not true, obviously, but the cheapest upgrade people can make to their projector is simply to use the entire refresh rate they have at their disposal instead of throwing it away.
> 
> Those of us "in the know" would prefer a 1080p projector that can do 120hz (interpolated or not) and HDR than a UHD projector that can only do 24hz (with no interpolation). Higher framerate gives your eyes (and your mind) much more data to "chew on", and results in a far clearer image. Just try pausing any action movie like The Avengers during a combat or flight scene, you will see if looks like a blurry mess that might as well be DVD resolution for all the detail you get out of it. Motion blur is the antithesis of resolution, but the antidote to judder. But blur is blur, and less is more.


Thanks for that detailed reply.
I understand most of it but what I don't know is to tell the difference between 3:2 pulldown and perfectly smooth 24p feed, in practice.
I suppose my current monitor can't play 24hz properly(becasue it does nothing to judder when I set nvidia at 24hz) so I won't know for sure until I get my w1070+.

For example a long debated scene on the internet in 'Casino Royale' at around 01:11:15 when the dealer is dealing the cards.
I'm experiencing big judder on PC monitor whether setting 24hz or 60hz, when the camera pans from left to right across the table.
Most people see it too but some said they watched that scene completely judder free at [email protected] on their projectors. So I'm curious if I will be able to see that scene judder free at24hz.
for example it's been discussed here http://www.whathifi.com/forum/home-cinema/bluray-motion-judder?page=2 reply#40.


----------



## Kubrickain

I've read conflicting info on using the BenQ site for screen placement, projector height. Center lense should be 3'' inches above the top of the screen? I have an 120'' diagonal 16:9 and 8ft ceilings.

Is the calculator accurate?
If not, where should my screen be?

Going to order Peerless PRGS-UNIV
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000TXNS6...lid=2KY2WS5SQ7JCA&coliid=I2ZLI0S2A3LRE7&psc=1
I'm assuming I need the column extension? 6-9 inches?


----------



## Dave in Green

Kubrickain said:


> I've read conflicting info on using the BenQ site for screen placement, projector height. Center lense should be 3'' inches above the top of the screen? I have an 120'' diagonal 16:9 and 8ft ceilings.
> 
> Is the calculator accurate?
> If not, where should my screen be? ...


All of the BenQ user manuals have a table that shows vertical offset. The recommended lens position above the top of the screen image varies depending on screen size. The table shows that with a 120" screen the minimum offset is 75mm (2.95") and the maximum is 224mm (8.82") depending on how much vertical lens shift is used.


----------



## Kubrickain

Dave in Green said:


> All of the BenQ user manuals have a table that shows vertical offset. The recommended lens position above the top of the screen image varies depending on screen size. The table shows that with a 120" screen the minimum offset is 75mm (2.95") and the maximum is 224mm (8.82") depending on how much vertical lens shift is used.


Thanks, so how much space should be above and below my screen? I'll be using pretty standard theater furniture recliners, wall is 8' high.


----------



## Dave in Green

Kubrickain said:


> Thanks, so how much space should be above and below my screen? I'll be using pretty standard theater furniture recliners, wall is 8' high.


A 120" screen will be roughly 5.5' tall including frame, which with an 8' ceiling leaves you only 2.5' combined available total space below and above the screen. Chances are you will want more space below the screen than above but you don't want to get too close to the ceiling due to projector offset, so your options on dividing that space are fairly limited. If it were me, I would temporarily set up everything but the screen, try projecting at different heights on the wall and see what's most comfortable to view from my recliner at my reclining angle of choice. My guess is that you will end up around 1' from the ceiling and 1.5' from the floor.


----------



## areft

Hey, 
This is my first post after reading more than a week about the Benq w1070 projector all around the net, especially in this forum.
First of all, I wish someone could sort some of the posts as sticky posts at the beginning of this thread. Questions are so repetitive, but you can never find the right answer. 

This is my first projector and I was deciding between 3lcd type like Epson with good reputation in quality and DLP type like Benq or optoma with not a very good reputations. I chose Benq w1070+ based on people's advise and reviews in "this or that" type threads here. They all said that it has the best color and PQ in the price range. After buying it, I started reading threads like "Benq w1070 owners thread" in different forums and saw people have wrote so many similar issues, but the only solution for them is to return the unit. Funny that sometimes they get another unit with even worst problems...

Most known problems seems;

-Overheating issues with different indicator orders (mine is red-red-off, which is lamp's fan problem)
This seems like the main problem with many units. Many shuts down after 30 second or 3 minutes or 2 hours!!
Someone fixed it with a usb fan!
Try Altitude mode!

-Fan noise (Economy is the quietest)
Yes, fans get louder when they work harder to resolve heat issues. I haven't found any modification or a silent fan brand for this part in 1070 and this shouldn't be so complicated to introduce to customers even by the manufacture itself.

-Dust bulbs (from the dmd chip, which are more obvious when you defocus on black pictures)
It seems that there is no proper sealing to prevent dusts from sitting on dmd chip. Some people cleaned it with a compressed air can and others used stuff like camera sensor cleaning brushes or even cotton and water...
I still don't know why some don't bother to clean it and they just change it!

-Brightness uniformity issue (more obvious with a white text)
Apparently, it's because of the cheap lens on it. It's not so much visible on colorful pictures or scenes in movies.

-Focus uniformity issue (check your screen first)
Cheap lens related.

-Minor Chromatic aberration (on corner grid lines, frames or text edges)
Again, it seems normal with cheap lens on it. 

-Firmware update issues (Even Benq official website don't support with updates!)
There are several malfunction reports on hdmi or settings after update. 

-Placement (Benq website calculator can help a lot)

I wish I could read more about these problems. It takes enormous amount of time to finish 400 pages.......
Do you have any short/straight answer to add to this list?
With respect
Aref


----------



## sotodefonk

I just noticed that i cant select Side by Side 3d with 1080p 60hz anymore...

I remember to have used it before, I have the firmware 1.08 installed since a year ago, and havent used 3d in months, but wanted to watch something in side by side 3D, and suddenly the option is greyed out on my projector. Top and bottom is available though... 

Tried to update my graphics drivers but same thing happens. 

Does anyone have the same issue? The only thing that changed is my SO, which is now Windows 10 but the same AMD card as before a 280x.

EDIT: oh well, just saw under Information on the projector that the color system was YUV, changed it on my PC to RGB, and it fixed it...


----------



## Kubrickain

Dave in Green said:


> A 120" screen will be roughly 5.5' tall including frame, which with an 8' ceiling leaves you only 2.5' combined available total space below and above the screen. Chances are you will want more space below the screen than above but you don't want to get too close to the ceiling due to projector offset, so your options on dividing that space are fairly limited. If it were me, I would temporarily set up everything but the screen, try projecting at different heights on the wall and see what's most comfortable to view from my recliner at my reclining angle of choice. My guess is that you will end up around 1' from the ceiling and 1.5' from the floor.


I will try it once the sheetrock is up, hopefully soon. Thanks for the info, looks like the BenQ calculator is correct. It is showing the distance from the ceiling as being 1'5''. I guess I need to get an extension for my mount, would a 9 inch work with PRGS-UNV since the mount adds so many inches or should I get an adjustable extension (6-9'')?


----------



## Peterpack

areft said:


> Hey,
> This is my first post after reading more than a week about the Benq w1070 projector all around the net, especially in this forum.
> First of all, I wish someone could sort some of the posts as sticky posts at the beginning of this thread. Questions are so repetitive, but you can never find the right answer.
> 
> This is my first projector and I was deciding between 3lcd type like Epson with good reputation in quality and DLP type like Benq or optoma with not a very good reputations. I chose Benq w1070+ based on people's advise and reviews in "this or that" type threads here. They all said that it has the best color and PQ in the price range. After buying it, I started reading threads like "Benq w1070 owners thread" in different forums and saw people have wrote so many similar issues, but the only solution for them is to return the unit. Funny that sometimes they get another unit with even worst problems...
> 
> Most known problems seems;
> 
> -Overheating issues with different indicator orders (mine is red-red-off, which is lamp's fan problem)
> This seems like the main problem with many units. Many shuts down after 30 second or 3 minutes or 2 hours!!
> Someone fixed it with a usb fan!
> Try Altitude mode!
> 
> -Fan noise (Economy is the quietest)
> Yes, fans get louder when they work harder to resolve heat issues. I haven't found any modification or a silent fan brand for this part in 1070 and this shouldn't be so complicated to introduce to customers even by the manufacture itself.
> 
> -Dust bulbs (from the dmd chip, which are more obvious when you defocus on black pictures)
> It seems that there is no proper sealing to prevent dusts from sitting on dmd chip. Some people cleaned it with a compressed air can and others used stuff like camera sensor cleaning brushes or even cotton and water...
> I still don't know why some don't bother to clean it and they just change it!
> 
> -Brightness uniformity issue (more obvious with a white text)
> Apparently, it's because of the cheap lens on it. It's not so much visible on colorful pictures or scenes in movies.
> 
> -Focus uniformity issue (check your screen first)
> Cheap lens related.
> 
> -Minor Chromatic aberration (on corner grid lines, frames or text edges)
> Again, it seems normal with cheap lens on it.
> 
> -Firmware update issues (Even Benq official website don't support with updates!)
> There are several malfunction reports on hdmi or settings after update.
> 
> -Placement (Benq website calculator can help a lot)
> 
> I wish I could read more about these problems. It takes enormous amount of time to finish 400 pages.......
> Do you have any short/straight answer to add to this list?
> With respect
> Aref



If you take any popular consumer product, with the number of consumers out there with that product, there will always be a certain small percentage with issues, that's a fact of mass production.

People tend to come to forums to post about problems/issues they are having, that is just human nature. So threads on forums are going to be full of the issues people are having. It does not represent the percentage of people out there with actual issues. 

Personally i have not had one problem with my 1070, no fan noise, no dust blobs, if you are buying now, no need to worry about firmware, you will get the latest.

If you like the specs of the 1070 then can be gotten new quite cheap nowadays , just take the plunge


----------



## DavidK442

areft said:


> Most known problems seems;
> 
> -Overheating issues with different indicator orders (mine is red-red-off, which is lamp's fan problem)


4000+hours on mine with no overheating at all. I have it jammed right up against the back wall near the ceiling but the front and sides are completely open.



areft said:


> -Fan noise (Economy is the quietest)


Unavoidable in these small, lower end units. Can definitely hear it in quiet passages mounted directly above me in SmartEco, but certainly wouldn't call it loud.


areft said:


> -Dust bulbs (from the dmd chip, which are more obvious when you defocus on black pictures)


I have one but can not see it in normal viewing. Only know it is there because I zoom and focus for different aspect ratios and that is when it is obvious as you have noted.



areft said:


> -Brightness uniformity issue (more obvious with a white text)
> Apparently, it's because of the cheap lens on it. It's not so much visible on colorful pictures or scenes in movies.


Again, unavoidable at this price and I believe the W1070 isn't bad compared to others. I have never noticed while actually watching something.



areft said:


> Focus uniformity issue. Cheap lens related.


Yes, on my unit, when zoomed in as small as the picture can go has a slightly unfocused corner but I never notice while watching video. Only on text is it apparent, but then it is quite obvious. The other "wide" end of the zoom seems to be MUCH better.



areft said:


> -Minor Chromatic aberration (on corner grid lines, frames or text edges)
> Again, it seems normal with cheap lens on it.


Standing a foot from the screen this can be seen, but at any reasonable distance a non-issue.



areft said:


> -Firmware update issues (Even Benq official website don't support with updates!)


All new units will have up to date firmware.



areft said:


> Do you have any short/straight answer to add to this list?
> With respect
> Aref


Simply put there are compromises that come at the low end of the market. In my opinion the W1070 has no glaring defects in this regard. Even with all the minor issues you have noted I would gladly pay twice the price if only the black levels were Epson 5030 quality, but alas, that is the real compromise at this price point, isn't it.


----------



## areft

Thanks for responding to my post, you're right about that. I wish we could see all these issues at the beginning of some threads to prevent repetitive questions. 
I live somewhere without the buyers return policy, but the repair service. I bought it from a friend after 400 hours of usage. It was working Ok, but I gave it to service center for cleaning dusts from the DMD chip. Unfortunately, they broke the color wheel and also burned the motherboard by fault! After two days they claimed they renewed all those parts. Who knows if the replacements are new or not!
It looks good now even more quiet and without those dust prints, but I can't say the difference if they ruined it or not, because I didn't use it much before sending it there. The only things are;

The lamp light turned red after few hours then turned off. I turned it On and same thing happened after few minutes. After 15 minutes, I turned it On again and it's working right since then.
The only other thing is tale shapes (star like flares) around white areas, especially on black backgrounds. This is very annoying in dark clips. Even the VLC pause/play mark on top right corner of the screen has this white splash around it on black scenes!
It's not easy to take the photo of this artifact, but it might be visible around the head and right hand in this pic.

It will be great to understand the source of these issues. Is it related to lamp age? or it's the nature of this gear?
Thanks


----------



## fredxr2d2

areft said:


> Thanks for responding to my post, you're right about that. I wish we could see all these issues at the beginning of some threads to prevent repetitive questions.
> I live somewhere without the buyers return policy, but the repair service. I bought it from a friend after 400 hours of usage. It was working Ok, but I gave it to service center for cleaning dusts from the DMD chip. Unfortunately, they broke the color wheel and also burned the motherboard by fault! After two days they claimed they renewed all those parts. Who knows if the replacements are new or not!
> It looks good now even more quiet and without those dust prints, but I can't say the difference if they ruined it or not, because I didn't use it much before sending it there. The only things are;
> 
> The lamp light turned red after few hours then turned off. I turned it On and same thing happened after few minutes. After 15 minutes, I turned it On again and it's working right since then.
> The only other thing is tale shapes (star like flares) around white areas, especially on black backgrounds. This is very annoying in dark clips. Even the VLC pause/play mark on top right corner of the screen has this white splash around it on black scenes!
> It's not easy to take the photo of this artifact, but it might be visible around the head and right hand in this pic.
> 
> It will be great to understand the source of these issues. Is it related to lamp age? or it's the nature of this gear?
> Thanks


What type of screen do you have?


----------



## areft

fredxr2d2 said:


> What type of screen do you have?


I'm not quite sure about its gain, but it's kind of old motorized screen called VIKIS crystal screen 210cm wide. It has a rough white surface.


----------



## fredxr2d2

areft said:


> I'm not quite sure about its gain, but it's kind of old motorized screen called VIKIS crystal screen 210cm wide. It has a rough white surface.


OK. The only reason I asked was that the first screen that I bought for my W1070 was an acoustically transparent cheapo screen that didn't have a backing to it - this meant that when I put it on my wall, the light would bounce off the wall behind the screen and create wonder bright blooms on the picture. I ended up taking the screen down and putting black felt behind it and that helped immensely. For the second screen I got I was much wiser and got a screen with a backing.


----------



## areft

Today I tried it with a simple white screen, but still can see the white hallow around white shapes on dark backgrounds. 
Any experience about this issue?
I sent it back to service center to see what they say!


----------



## BleedingBlue

Anyone know if these would work with the 1070?

http://www.techrabbit.com/sony-play...=270&source=401000100&PID=1225267&CID=1122587


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenRC

No, you need DLP-LINK glasses.


----------



## Renron

BleedingBlue said:


> Anyone know if these would work with the 1070?
> 
> http://www.techrabbit.com/sony-play...=270&source=401000100&PID=1225267&CID=1122587
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I doubt it, they don't list DLP-link as the sync mechanism.
I would buy one that are KNOWN to work with the Benq.
Ron


----------



## Gothamite

So I'm playing around with my w1070+ on the wall.
I noticed some small chromatic aberration and slight out of focus on one side issue, so I would like to be sure if that's a normal thing?

I can only detect CA when in test pattern and get really close to the screen and when there are huge letters on white/black background with black/white letters.
And I can detect slight out of focus on the left bottom if I perfectly focus top right corner. Only notice it when there are letters, like on websites and such. I notice it when I'm like 1.5m from the screen.

This is not something the bothers me during movies, I don't notice it at all, just want to be sure if that's normal and does that affect PQ in any way while watching movies?


----------



## DavidK442

Just scan up a few posts on this page.


----------



## BleedingBlue

Is there anyway to do split screen on 1070 while watching cable? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pitpat

BleedingBlue said:


> Is there anyway to do split screen on 1070 while watching cable?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With DirecTV you can do picture in picture in several different configurations. I am able to have about a 65" and 70" picture next to each other on a 142" screen.


----------



## tanwn1

I have a w1080st+ . When output colorspace is 444 or 422 using oppo, the high gain color temp has no effect when adjusted but works when signal is rgb full or limited. Is this a firmware issue? Can someone try this out on w1070 and let me know if it affects other benq as well


----------



## BleedingBlue

pitpat said:


> With DirecTV you can do picture in picture in several different configurations. I am able to have about a 65" and 70" picture next to each other on a 142" screen.



That's awesome. I have Comcast, not sure if I can or not. Need to do some research, thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gothamite

On specifications it says that it has 3500h on normal, 5000 on economic and 6000 on smart eco.
Now what I don't get is how it can have more on smart eco than economic since the picture is brighter than economic and the fan is also louder?


----------



## Gothamite

Can someone tell me is it normal when I get very close to the screen to see greyish dots flashing/blinking/vibrating? What are those and how can I reduce them. They are only noticeable on black/dark backgrounds.
When sitting at normal distance I can't t notice anything. But once I get up close to the screen these dots appear to be dancing


----------



## bluer101

Gothamite said:


> Can someone tell me is it normal when I get very close to the screen to see greyish dots flashing/blinking/vibrating? What are those and how can I reduce them. They are only noticeable on black/dark backgrounds.
> When sitting at normal distance I can't t notice anything. But once I get up close to the screen these dots appear to be dancing


I get the same thing when I set the brightness at 51 or above. As soon as I go to 50 it disappears. So I keep mine at 50. Give it a try, hope it works for you too. 

When I first got mine 2 years ago I followed the recommended settings which has brightness at 51. After noticing it that's when I figured out anything above 50 introduced this issue.


----------



## mknope

Are there any universal remotes that are compatible with the BenQ W1070?


----------



## bluer101

mknope said:


> Are there any universal remotes that are compatible with the BenQ W1070?


I use iRule for all my equipment.


----------



## mknope

bluer101 said:


> I use iRule for all my equipment.


How much did the app cost you and how would you connect the projector which is not on a network?


----------



## bluer101

mknope said:


> How much did the app cost you and how would you connect the projector which is not on a network?


The iRule builder is $99 and then I use wifi to ir gateway to control my equipment that is not ip ready. 

This is the unit. 

http://www.amazon.com/Global-Cache-WF2IR-iTach-Wi-Fi/dp/B0051BU418


----------



## Gothamite

bluer101 said:


> I get the same thing when I set the brightness at 51 or above. As soon as I go to 50 it disappears. So I keep mine at 50. Give it a try, hope it works for you too.
> 
> When I first got mine 2 years ago I followed the recommended settings which has brightness at 51. After noticing it that's when I figured out anything above 50 introduced this issue.


Yep, lowering it to 50 fixes the issue, thanks.

It's strange as to why it appears when you set it to 51 though.


----------



## bluer101

Gothamite said:


> Yep, lowering it to 50 fixes the issue, thanks.
> 
> It's strange as to why it appears when you set it to 51 though.


I don't know but it works.


----------



## Dahl77

I currently have a Mitsubishi HC4900 and I am wondering how big of an upgrade would the w1070 be?


----------



## Movie78

*Frame Interpolation issue*

I have Frame Interpolation issue with my W1070, I am looking for a solution to fix the issue.
It only happens when the movie is panning, very annoying and it doesn't happen all the time, but most of the time.

Does any know how to fix this issue?

Thanks!


----------



## DavidK442

Movie78 said:


> *Frame Interpolation issue*
> 
> I have Frame Interpolation issue with my W1070, I am looking for a solution to fix the issue.
> It only happens when the movie is panning, very annoying and it doesn't happen all the time, but most of the time.
> Does any know how to fix this issue?
> Thanks!



The problem is that the W1070 does not have Frame Interpolation, so if you are used to smooth panning, it will probably drive you crazy. I on the other hand am not used to Frame Interpolation so when I watch my friends LCD TV with it engaged the soap opera effect throws me off.
Generally the "jitter" on the W1070 doesn't bother me but last weekend I watched the infamous scene in Red where the camera slowly pans through a residential neighborhood and it was one of the ugliest things to ever hit my screen, so I can see why you aren't happy.
I think you have to step up to the HT4050 for that feature.


----------



## Movie78

DavidK442 said:


> The problem is that the W1070 does not have Frame Interpolation, so if you are used to smooth panning, it will probably drive you crazy. I on the other hand am not used to Frame Interpolation so when I watch my friends LCD TV with it engaged the soap opera effect throws me off.
> Generally the "jitter" on the W1070 doesn't bother me but last weekend I watched the infamous scene in Red where the camera slowly pans through a residential neighborhood and it was one of the ugliest things to ever hit my screen, so I can see why you aren't happy.
> I think you have to step up to the HT4050 for that feature.


This scene from Elysium (Frame Interpolation)





What about the HT3050?


----------



## crazyhog

Movie78 said:


> *Frame Interpolation issue*
> 
> 
> 
> I have Frame Interpolation issue with my W1070, I am looking for a solution to fix the issue.
> 
> It only happens when the movie is panning, very annoying and it doesn't happen all the time, but most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Does any know how to fix this issue?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




maybe SPLASH PRO?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

The answer to smooth video on the w1070 is SVP, ran from a PC, Mac, or Linux machine.

It works and looks great and allows the w1070 to really achieve its full* potential.

Plus, it's free.

I bought the Pro version just because I was a kickstarter backer, and think this work deserves financial support. It has regular updates and keeps getting better and better all the time.

*actually, to really achieve the full potential, one should run the w1070 at 71hz via the VGA port, but use 10-bit color RAMDAC. That will allow SVP to look even smoother, and support 10-bit without dropping to 422 YCbCr, and this will become more important as 2160p 10-bit streams (and rips to 10-bit 1080p) become more prevalent. 10-bit color massively reduces bandwidth and is worth it. I bought a DisplayPort 1.2a to VGA converter from Amazon for like 40 bucks, so that I am UHD 10-bit ready. (444 10-bit video).

With SVP the de-synchro (71 hz is just barely not capable of 24hz x 3) doesn't matter. I haven't tried it yet, but I suspect it just might be possible to feed my DP -> VGA converter a custom resolution of 1920x810 with 10-bit at 72hz. An even multiple of 24hz would make SVP work even better, because only 2/3 frames would be smoothed and therefore reduce haloing by 33%.

For scientific-minded rationalists out there : 1080p video at 72hz is MUCH clearer than UHD @ 24hz for any scene where the camera or a substantial portion of the screen is in motion. Movies often have a static camera but moving actors, but in action movies when the camera moves, forget UHD, the inherent motion blur of the film process makes 1 pixel of accuracy a foolish dream. 

So people who are buying UHD projectors just to go "ooh and ahh" when they look at static screenshots are missing the big picture (no pun intended). They are leaving a lot of motion resolution and image quality on the table by not using interpolation, especially for foreground objects like people that are in motion, and where your eye isn't likely / supposed to be fixated on. Most of the time the background is out of focus anyway, and the director directs the viewer to look at a smaller area of the screen that they want you to look at, through focusing on that area (depth of field). And only that area could possibly achieve 100% motion clarity, however without a higher framerate than 24hz, your eyes are basically being starved for information. Feed them with as many new / up-to-date pixels as you can give them by using 60 / 72hz. It's the right thing to do.


----------



## berket

Is there a way on this projector to check how many hours have been used or are left?

Thanks


----------



## kreeturez

berket said:


> Is there a way on this projector to check how many hours have been used or are left?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Yup, if you have the old (non-backlit) remote that shipped with early models, just hit the 'Info' button. 

If your model is newer than 2-3 years old, you'd have got a nice red-light back-lit remote - press the Menu button and scroll to the right-most tab: Lamp Hours is listed there.


----------



## berket

kreeturez said:


> Yup, if you have the old (non-backlit) remote that shipped with early models, just hit the 'Info' button.
> 
> If your model is newer than 2-3 years old, you'd have got a nice red-light back-lit remote - press the Menu button and scroll to the right-most tab: Lamp Hours is listed there.


Got it...now does the "Equivalent lamp hours" mean remaining or total hours used?


----------



## Gothamite

berket said:


> Got it...now does the "Equivalent lamp hours" mean remaining or total hours used?


Total hours used.


----------



## Gothamite

Would there be any problems if I buy new power cable that's not original benQ's?

There's nothing wrong with the one I got with my w1070+ but it is short because I need at least 4meters. 

I need to run my cable across the ceiling and down on the side wall.


----------



## fredxr2d2

Gothamite said:


> Would there be any problems if I buy new power cord cable that's not original benQ's?
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the one I got with my w1070+ but it is short because I need at least 4meters.
> 
> I need to run my cable across the ceiling and down on the side wall.


I got one from Monoprice that has worked great so far. Just a regular PC power cord since that is what the BenQ uses. So I got a thicker, longer one to run across the ceiling and down teh wall.


----------



## Gothamite

fredxr2d2 said:


> I got one from Monoprice that has worked great so far. Just a regular PC power cord since that is what the BenQ uses. So I got a thicker, longer one to run across the ceiling and down teh wall.


Good to know. It seems that I can't find the length I need in my country.
I guess I will buy extension cable(220V) but it will be much harder to cover it on the ceiling. 
Something like this:


----------



## fredxr2d2

Gothamite said:


> Good to know. It seems that I can't find the length I need in my country.
> I guess I will buy extension cable(220V) but it will be much harder to cover it on the ceiling.
> Something like this:


I painted my ceiling black, so I didn't have to worry about covering up the cables.


----------



## Gothamite

fredxr2d2 said:


> I painted my ceiling black, so I didn't have to worry about covering up the cables.


Seems that I found 5m one.
These are the specs: Max: 230V / 10A / 2300W

Will this work?


----------



## fredxr2d2

Gothamite said:


> Seems that I found 5m one.
> These are the specs: Max: 230V / 10A / 2300W
> 
> Will this work?


Here's BenQ's specs on their US site:

Power Supply‎ AC 100 to 240 V, 50 to 60 Hz‎ Power Consumption‎ 353W/110V (typical), Standby < 0.5W‎


----------



## Gothamite

fredxr2d2 said:


> Here's BenQ's specs on their US site:
> 
> Power Supply‎ AC 100 to 240 V, 50 to 60 Hz‎ Power Consumption‎ 353W/110V (typical), Standby < 0.5W‎


I guess that's a yes then?


----------



## fredxr2d2

Gothamite said:


> I guess that's a yes then?


I'm not an electrician, so I'm going to go with "probably."


----------



## anirbana

My W1070 developed two issues - dust blobs and a colour wheel problem. I sent it for repair to the store I bought from and they came to me saying that the unit cannot be repaired and they will offer me a like for like exchange.

I love the W1070 image and don't want to get something else in return without proper research. Was wondering if any of you had used/tested both W1O70 and something else similar in spec and preferred the other model.

W1070 s are difficult to find these days.

If I have to selct something else, which other models I should consider is the main question here.


----------



## aodaniel

anirbana said:


> My W1070 developed two issues - dust blobs and a colour wheel problem. I sent it for repair to the store I bought from and they came to me saying that the unit cannot be repaired and they will offer me a like for like exchange.
> 
> I love the W1070 image and don't want to get something else in return without proper research. Was wondering if any of you had used/tested both W1O70 and something else similar in spec and preferred the other model.
> 
> W1070 s are difficult to find these days.
> 
> If I have to selct something else, which other models I should consider is the main question here.


BenQ HT2050. It's an upgraded version of the W1070 with very similar (improved) performance while also having glass optics and running a little quieter.


----------



## Xplic1T

BenQ HT1075 Refurbished - $487 / W1070 Refurbished - $480

http://www.benqdirect.com/projector...&utm_source=cj&utm_medium=CPA&utm_campaign=cj

http://www.benqdirect.com/projector...&utm_source=cj&utm_medium=CPA&utm_campaign=cj

Use coupon - take10$off114 - to take $10 off.


----------



## Gothamite

Has anyone found solution for 'dancing' pixels? I use smarECO and standard mode, brightness 50 and contrast 47.

If I lower brightness down to 49, they become less apparent but I can still see them flashing when I get close to the screen.
When I increase brightness pixels appear smaller and they don't flicker as much.

Is there a way to eliminate dancing/flashing pixels on dark parts of the image or that's perfectly normal artifact?

Thx.


----------



## Bachelor

Gothamite said:


> Has anyone found solution for 'dancing' pixels? I use smarECO and standard mode, brightness 50 and contrast 47.
> 
> If I lower brightness down to 49, they become less apparent but I can still see them flashing when I get close to the screen.
> When I increase brightness pixels appear smaller and they don't flicker as much.
> 
> Is there a way to eliminate dancing/flashing pixels on dark parts of the image or that's perfectly normal artifact?
> 
> Thx.


I think what you are describing is dithering. It is a known artifact with DLP. The solution is not to sit too close.


----------



## Gothamite

Bachelor said:


> I think what you are describing is dithering. It is a known artifact with DLP. The solution is not to sit too close.


Oh ok thx.
I definitely can't see them at right distance, was just wondering if it affects picture quality in any way(even when you don't notice them from distance)


----------



## BIGBEAR2004

Since I moved, I no longer have a theater room, and my Benq W1070 - FW 1.08 projector is just sitting in the closet. I am willing to part with mine if anyone is interested. Shoot me a pm.


----------



## Kubrickain

Had a couple of questions for 1070 owners:

I have a Ps4 and Nvidia Shield, what HDMI/pic settings should I have set on those devices? 

The Shield was recently updated with Marshmallow which enabled a few more options. 
For instance, the shield has HDMI Dynamic range auto, limited or full color etc. Under resolutions options should it be to [email protected], 1080p23.976Hz, etc?

Also have Kodi (Jarvis) on the Shield, curious what the best settings would be.

Ps4 has RBG range and deep color output options...

And last, anything I can do in the Netflix settings to improve the quality?


----------



## kreeturez

I've upgraded from my W1070 to a new BenQ HT2050.

I posted quite a detailed comparison between the two models in the HT2050 thread, see here.

The HT2050 improves upon the W1070 in quite a few aspects: really quiet fans - in all lamp modes - is one major improvement, others include a higher CW speed, clearly improved optics, a higher-end chassis etc - but it's mostly a refinement over the W1070.

The short story is that, for most current W1070 owners, the HT2050 isn't enough of a picture quality upgrade to be worth it.

Not to say that they don't produce a great picture (the old W1070 still - to this day - provides one of the best-looking projected images you can get at this price point); but the picture quality improvements on the new model don't justify current W1070 owners taking the plunge; at least not in my opinion.

So the W1070 turned out to be a pretty good investment for most of us, then. (I'll miss her.)


----------



## Wowfunhappy

So this afternoon I turned on my projector, and was greeted by this really LOUD grinding/rattling noise. It was loud enough that at first I actually thought it might be from some kind of construction work being done outside. Image displayed fine.

Turned projector off and back on, and the noise is gone. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Alpine1.0

Wowfunhappy said:


> So this afternoon I turned on my projector, and was greeted by this really LOUD grinding/rattling noise. It was loud enough that at first I actually thought it might be from some kind of construction work being done outside. Image displayed fine.
> 
> Turned projector off and back on, and the noise is gone. Should I be concerned?


The same thing (grinding sound) happened to me not too long ago. It only happened once and the bulb blew maybe a month afterwards but I don't think the two events are related.


----------



## BleedingBlue

Wowfunhappy said:


> So this afternoon I turned on my projector, and was greeted by this really LOUD grinding/rattling noise. It was loud enough that at first I actually thought it might be from some kind of construction work being done outside. Image displayed fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Turned projector off and back on, and the noise is gone. Should I be concerned?




I have never seen the inside of the 1070, but I wonder if one of your fan blades broke.


----------



## Wowfunhappy

Alpine1.0 said:


> The same thing (grinding sound) happened to me not too long ago. It only happened once and the bulb blew maybe a month afterwards but I don't think the two events are related.


And other than the bulb replacement (which I know I'll have to do at some point anyway), it's been working fine? That's encouraging.



BleedingBlue said:


> I have never seen the inside of the 1070, but I wonder if one of your fan blades broke.


That... sounds like it would be bad. :/

The strange thing is that the projector really does seem to be working fine. I used it for several hours last night with absolutely no problems (and no strange noises)


----------



## Bachelor

I think it has to do with the color wheel. This happened on an Infocus projector for me years ago due to dust. It would start up loud and after a minute it would go away. I think you may have a future failure coming up but time will tell....


----------



## monakh

Just wanted to check in. My second bulb went out at 3793 hours (after about 14 months). That's worse than before, I think the first bulb crossed 4000 hours (too lazy to check this thread). The small explosion was just like the one early last year. Bloody thing always shatters inside, albeit with small pieces. It's a pain removing them. Luckily, I had a spare since I knew the bulb failure was imminent. The PJ has lasted me over two years which is longer than I have kept any other projector recently. Still going on strong. I will be replacing it in a few months though I am not sure what with. There is still nothing like this baby on the market with the same price/performance ratio.


----------



## DtheDude81

Just got my w1070 refurb from Benq on ebay for under $500. Loving it so far! Glad to find this thread for info.


----------



## magnification

DtheDude81 said:


> Just got my w1070 refurb from Benq on ebay for under $500. Loving it so far! Glad to find this thread for info.


Congrats on the projector. Also, don't forget to check this thread out http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...80854-bare-bulb-replacemnet-benq-w1070-7.html

Now's the time to get at least one extra bulb in case the original bulb dies an untimely death. You never know with bulbs.


----------



## JRock3x8

what do you guys use for PJ mounts with this projector?


----------



## magnification

JRock3x8 said:


> what do you guys use for PJ mounts with this projector?


Since this was my first projector bought in september 2015, I looked around for a quite some time for one. Came across this Loctek PT3 LCD/DLP Projector Ceiling Mount
on Amazon for $26 a couple of months later think it was in November. There were no reviews for it at the time so I took a chance because it's a long one


> 2-In-1 design can be installed as a Flush mount or Telescopic with height adjustment 22.45" - 32.36"


. Just what I was looking for. There's a few reviews for it now. IMO it's a nice piece of hardware for the money. Nothing seems cheap about it. I haven't put in a text review for it on Amazon yet but did rate it 5 stars.


----------



## bluer101

Best mount. 

http://www.amazon.com/Peerless-PRGS-UNV-Precision-Universal-Projector/dp/B000TXNS6G


----------



## BleedingBlue

bluer101 said:


> Best mount.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Peerless-PRGS-UNV-Precision-Universal-Projector/dp/B000TXNS6G



I would second this. Love mine.


----------



## JRock3x8

Hearing lots of votes for the Peerless. Thanks.

what's the diff between the "S" model and the normal model?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00D06NFLC...e=df0&creative=395129&creativeASIN=B00D06NFLC

http://www.amazon.com/Peerless-PRGS-UNV-Precision-Universal-Projector/dp/B000TXNS6G


----------



## AV_Integrated

The Chief RPMAU mount is better than the Peerless by a bit. It's a more solid overall construction and the universal bracket it comes with is simply second to none.

It carries a price premium with it, but it is the last mount that you would ever buy, even if you went up to a JVC (25+ pound) projector.

They come up on eBay about once a month in deals which can get you one for well under $100. They also have 'custom' mounts, which can be pretty easily modified to fit the BenQ models.

This is a decent price with the older style universal interface bracket:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RPMA000-Chi...543452?hash=item464dc62adc:g:qAsAAOSw~oFXMNdx

Cheaper - Same thing...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chief-proje...081391?hash=item1a1321076f:g:G2gAAOSwiYFXLjlA
and
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chief-RPM-S...358309?hash=item2cab4aaaa5:g:4HUAAOSw2GlXF5eZ

That's $50 for a $150 mount that is top shelf.

Another good buy - In silver, smaller version:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chief-RSMAU...944973?hash=item25ba36d28d:g:xH4AAOSw2GlXDy~7

In white - full size version:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHIEF-MFG-R...046086?hash=item33b7076086:g:ZLIAAOSwqRdXMhN~

Yes, the Peerless is still a good mount, but after using both, I know that the Chief is a better mount, especially that last one which has the tubular universal bracket.


----------



## Vrokolos

Where can I find the 1.08 firmware update and instructions. I can't find it anywhere on the web and all the old links are broken. Can you please help me?


----------



## heimkino69

Hi everybody, just one quick question. Which setting will give me longer lamp life, Economy or SmartEco?


----------



## jb99p

heimkino69 said:


> Hi everybody, just one quick question. Which setting will give me longer lamp life, Economy or SmartEco?


SmartEco according to the BenQ.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

QUESTION: I have the w1500, I have 1275 hours on the bulb and has been in SmartEco since day one, Im not sure if it is a glitch, I just shut off my projector and will check in a little bit but all of a sudden the brightness is cut in half, almost like its on Eco or even darker than that so is that an indication that my bulb may be about to go out? I always thought a bulb gets brighter just before it pops. 

Thoughts?


----------



## chmcke01

*No*



Daniel Chaves said:


> QUESTION: I have the w1500, I have 1275 hours on the bulb and has been in SmartEco since day one, Im not sure if it is a glitch, I just shut off my projector and will check in a little bit but all of a sudden the brightness is cut in half, almost like its on Eco or even darker than that so is that an indication that my bulb may be about to go out? I always thought a bulb gets brighter just before it pops.
> 
> Thoughts?


Mine got significantly dimmer, like half, less than 10 hours before the bulb blew. I keep mine on SmartEco all the time and my bulb had about 5,700 hours on it when it blew.


----------



## dreamer

Well, my bulb just went POP while watching TV. I am disappointed in that I am pretty sure it was still under 4,000 hours and I have always run my W1070 in Smart ECO mode. I was hoping to get 6,000 hours. 

I purchased a bare bulb a year ago so I would have it on-hand. I guess it is time to see how difficult the re-lamping is and hope there are no glass shards down inside the projector jamming the lower blower as some people have had happen.

The projector case is cool after 20 minutes, but I think I'll wait until morning anyway. I'll report back then.


----------



## BleedingBlue

Is there a way to operate the 1070 through an iPad app? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamer

dreamer said:


> Well, my bulb just went POP while watching TV. I am disappointed in that I am pretty sure it was still under 4,000 hours and I have always run my W1070 in Smart ECO mode. I was hoping to get 6,000 hours.
> 
> I purchased a bare bulb a year ago so I would have it on-hand. I guess it is time to see how difficult the re-lamping is and hope there are no glass shards down inside the projector jamming the lower blower as some people have had happen.
> 
> The projector case is cool after 20 minutes, but I think I'll wait until morning anyway. I'll report back then.


Well, the old lamp was in shards of glass, some in the lamp bay but most trapped within the lamp module. Am running the projector now and we'll see if it shuts down due to overheating -- I think that is the only way to find out if some glass shards got sucked into the lower blower. The exploding bulb left quite a divot on the front glass of the lamp module, but it does not appear on screen.

This replacement bare bulb is definitely dimmer than the original. It may be dimmer than mine just before it popped with 3963 hours on it. This is the one I purchased and I can't recommend this source:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00W9IAH04/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It did not have the "coil" in the base of the lamp. If someone has a good source for bare bulb that is a genuine OSRAM with the coil base, I'd appreciate a link.


----------



## Dave in Green

Really surprised you gave it a two-star rating on Amazon. None of these cheap knock-offs that come nowhere close to the performance of a genuine OEM lamp deserve any stars. But I guess it doesn't matter how low you rate it because people will keep buying them anyway.


----------



## dreamer

Dave in Green said:


> Really surprised you gave it a two-star rating on Amazon. None of these cheap knock-offs that come nowhere close to the performance of a genuine OEM lamp deserve any stars. But I guess it doesn't matter how low you rate it because people will keep buying them anyway.


Yes, maybe too generous. It does function, though, which is better than some generics I've tried for my JVC.

Obviously BenQ is not paying $100 for the "correct" lamp when they are selling a projector with a street price under $700, so it is not unreasonable to hope that their original supplier would be selling somewhere to the public for under $100. Hope springs eternal for people who don't relish spending 30% of the projector cost for a new lamp -- it feels too much like spending $10,000 for a new set of tires for your car. Besides, BenqDirect doesn't even sell them anymore, and I have no confidence that ProVantage and B&H who do show them in stock are selling the real thing.


----------



## Dave in Green

dreamer said:


> ... I have no confidence that ProVantage and B&H who do show them in stock are selling the real thing.


I paid a lot to get my last genuine OEM replacement lamp for my Panasonic projector from ProVantage and it was the real thing. I hate paying so much for a replacement lamp but the alternative of trying to find a legitimate inexpensive replacement in a minefield of cheap knock-offs is even less appealing to me.


----------



## tomtastic

So my original bulb just popped. It went 3590 hrs. I put in a replacement bulb and now there is some light coming thru on side. I can see it reflecting off the edge of the lens housing. Do I not have bulb in right? I have removed and reseated it but it still does this. It shows as a large blob on screen either dark or light depending on background. Uhh!


Edit:

Here's a picture of issue. Alignment is off or something. It shows up on screen. I don't know if it's the new bulb, it looks exactly the same. I went ahead and pulled the old bulb loose from original housing, but I replaced it with a new bult and housing. Maybe there is something different with new housing causing alignment issue. I might try swapping the new bulb out and putting in original housing.


----------



## bdizzle

Has BenQ announced a replacement for the W1070? I'm looking to buy a new PJ and wanted to get this one but it's been discontinued by BenQ.


----------



## ryudoadema

bdizzle said:


> Has BenQ announced a replacement for the W1070? I'm looking to buy a new PJ and wanted to get this one but it's been discontinued by BenQ.


The ht2050, ht3050, and ht4050 are the successors to the w1070 as far as I know. The ht2050 and ht3050 are closer to the price range of the w1070 when it came out. The ht4050 is more and mostly for if you need really good offset numbers for odd placements.


----------



## fredxr2d2

ryudoadema said:


> The ht2050, ht3050, and ht4050 are the successors to the w1070 as far as I know. The ht2050 and ht3050 are closer to the price range of the w1070 when it came out. The ht4050 is more and mostly for if you need really good offset numbers for odd placements.


I see in your sig that you used to own a W1070 (and some other projectors), would you say that HT3050 is a good upgrade or is it more or less the same? Just for curiosity's sake - I think my next upgrade will probably be to something UHD, but that's a few years out.


----------



## ryudoadema

fredxr2d2 said:


> I see in your sig that you used to own a W1070 (and some other projectors), would you say that HT3050 is a good upgrade or is it more or less the same? Just for curiosity's sake - I think my next upgrade will probably be to something UHD, but that's a few years out.


See my thread on the shootout between the w1070, ht3050 and hc2045 that I made last week. Should give you all your answers.


----------



## fredxr2d2

ryudoadema said:


> See my thread on the shootout between the w1070, ht3050 and hc2045 that I made last week. Should give you all your answers.


Thanks for the thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...epson-hc2045-benq-w1070-ht3050-shoot-out.html

I'm happy to still stick with my W1070.


----------



## sbddvm

My W1070 started flickering with wonking colors tonight. I assume the color wheel is bad. Where can I find a new one and how difficult is it to replace?


----------



## tomtastic

Pretty sure you have to take the lens housing out to remove/replace color wheel. When I had mine apart there's 2 or 3 screws and I think they were on the side to the back, no way to get at it. Plus the ribbon cable which you can't get to either. It doesn't look like a cheap part, found one on ebay for 109 shipped from China.


----------



## genesplitter

I moved my projector downstairs and about to ceiling mount. I marked a mounting location on the ceiling that puts the zoom ring smack in the middle range, however I vaguely remember that it's better to mount the projector at minimum zoom (closest to the screen as possible - to make a brighter image), or maybe it was maximum zoom (farthest away from the screen, for a sharper image), or maybe I'm remembering FToast saying the BenQ is backwards compared to other projectors?

So, is it recommended to mount a w1070 closest, farthest, or mid-zoom from the screen? From my photography classes, I learned that zoom lenses generally perform best at mid-zoom and mid aperture.


----------



## Peterpack

Guys are you getting any "lamp needs replacing' warnings before the bulbs are getting blown ?

I'm bang on 4000 hours, i really don't want to have a blown bulb and have to clean up all the mess


----------



## tomtastic

No, I never saw a warning, just blew. I was right under it when it happened. 3590 hrs on original bulb. I think the bulb bursting caused dust to be blown into the lens housing. I know it wasn't there before. So going forward I will be replacing at 3500 hours, maybe 3000, I'll have to look again at the suggested life rating on my replacement bulb.


----------



## chopperjc

Need some help,

My bulb exploded. I ordered a replacement from B&H and I seen somebody above ask, yes it was in BenQ packaging. I replaced the bulb and all was fine for about 3 minutes until the red light of death came on. I shut it all down. I see somebody saying something about shards of glass which there defiantly were some. What do I do next, or is it a loss? What are the steps I can try? I bought this refurb 15 months ago and I love it. I am just hoping I can salvage this one. 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## tomtastic

chopperjc said:


> Need some help,
> 
> My bulb exploded. I ordered a replacement from B&H and I seen somebody above ask, yes it was in BenQ packaging. I replaced the bulb and all was fine for about 3 minutes until the red light of death came on. I shut it all down. I see somebody saying something about shards of glass which there defiantly were some. What do I do next, or is it a loss? What are the steps I can try? I bought this refurb 15 months ago and I love it. I am just hoping I can salvage this one.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


Have you tested with a working bulb? I would just buy a cheap one on Amazon and keep it on hand for testing. The red light could be a bad bulb or something else. If the bulb only lasted 3 months, it might be under warranty.


----------



## chopperjc

tomtastic said:


> Have you tested with a working bulb? I would just buy a cheap one on Amazon and keep it on hand for testing. The red light could be a bad bulb or something else. If the bulb only lasted 3 months, it might be under warranty.


Thank you for the advice. All is well. I took out the new bulb housing gave projector a little shake and used a vacuum and tried to get all the "powdered glass" I could suck out. Something obviously worked fans are humming and all back connected. I forgot how bright a new bulb is. Anyway that was the fix and all is well.


----------



## dreamer

chopperjc said:


> Need some help,
> 
> My bulb exploded. I ordered a replacement from B&H and I seen somebody above ask, yes it was in BenQ packaging. I replaced the bulb and all was fine for about 3 minutes until the red light of death came on. I shut it all down. I see somebody saying something about shards of glass which there defiantly were some. What do I do next, or is it a loss? What are the steps I can try? I bought this refurb 15 months ago and I love it. I am just hoping I can salvage this one.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


Open it back up, remove the lamp module, tilt it every which way slowly. See if any glass shards fall out or if you hear them rattling around. Hold it with the lamp compartment open as you tap it is repeatedly around all six sides. If you get all the rattling to stop, try it again. If it still shuts down, call benq and see if they will clean it up under warranty or what they'll charge if not under warranty anymore. Let us know what they quote if not done under warranty, we all may face that situation some day. 

The blower that gets jammed is underneath everything else. A benq tech can probably take everything apart and put it back together again on 20 minutes, but a first time novice might take hours and still break something. At least one user attempting it broke the wire to the color wheel and ended up having to send it to benq for an even larger repair bill.


----------



## DraLLoC

These projectors are surprisingly good for the money. I am still rockin' the W1100, but I am thinking about upgrading soon. Thanks for the review!


----------



## meegwell

Can someone please tell me how many inches (or a percent of screen height) the w1070 will allow me for lease shift? Screen is 110w x 47h

Thanks.


----------



## Peterpack

If lamps are blowing before you get a replace lamp warning, don't you think that's a reason for Benq to replace your unit ?


----------



## tomtastic

It's out of warranty being 15 months old so no replacement or repair without consumer cost. My red light never came on when mine exploded. I would just make sure it's clean and run it. Order a cheap 50.00 replacement bulb, test that one that it works and mark "test bulb" on the box and put it away and put the other bulb back in. 

I have over 300 hrs on my cheap bulb and I put the more expensive bulb away and marked the hours on it on the box. I really can't tell the difference between the two by performance or build quality so from now on, I'm just going to buy the cheap ones. If my cheap 43.00 bulb makes it past 800 hours, it has paid for itself. I think I paid to much for my first replacement bulb.

If the red light is still coming on it could be the metal contact switch out of adjustment. It touches the bulb replacement door to the top cover, the two have to connect in order for the bulb to come on. If it doesn't touch it will flash the red light. Take a screw driver and bend the metal contactor a little so it will touch when closed.


----------



## danny92

Hi everyone,

I've recently purchased a BenQ W1070 and I have a few questions to do, do you know if the SmartEco lamp mode will improve the lamp life when compared to Eco mode? 

SmartEco adjusts the brightness during a movie or locks the brightness according to the image being shown at the time the mode was selected (like Projector Central says)?

The light leakage thru the vents is normal?

Is this projector reliable? I've heard people talking about overheating, dost blobs, colorwheel issues and white dots (damaged DMD). Are those problems common?
The bulb normally explodes much sooner than advertised? 
The blast is dangerous and makes lots of noise and/or can cause a fire?

BR,
Danny


----------



## StephenRC

The bulb lasts longer in SmartEco mode.

Brightness can vary, but I rarely notice it.

Some explode, some don't.

Only thing that'll happen when it explodes, little kids may learn new words. 
I haven't seen any reports of fire. You need to remove the broken glass inside and there have been reports of one of the fans being jammed afterwards and dust.

Dust blobs, you either have them or not.

Mine has been working fine for a year and a half.


----------



## AV_Integrated

meegwell said:


> Can someone please tell me how many inches (or a percent of screen height) the w1070 will allow me for lease shift? Screen is 110w x 47h
> 
> Thanks.


This is very standard, and the W1070 lens can be about 1" to 7" above the top of your screen. It isn't an exact measurement, so shooting for 2" to 6" above the top of your screen for lens placement is pretty safe when ceiling mounting.


----------



## danny92

Hi,

Some light leakage thru the front and side vents is normal on the W1070?
I haven't seen it reported in most of the reviews.
I can see some light on the walls on dark sceenes and under the screen on very dark sceenes or with blank activated (black image)

Regards,
Danny


----------



## BleedingBlue

danny92 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Some light leakage thru the front and side vents is normal on the W1070?
> 
> I haven't seen it reported in most of the reviews.
> 
> I can see some light on the walls on dark sceenes and under the screen on very dark sceenes or with blank activated (black image)
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Danny




Mine does this too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bori

BleedingBlue said:


> Mine does this too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's a good replacement for the 1070 that uses the same distance and can do 4k?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using Tapatalk


----------



## petetherock

danny92 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Some light leakage thru the front and side vents is normal on the W1070?
> I haven't seen it reported in most of the reviews.
> I can see some light on the walls on dark scenes and under the screen on very dark scenes or with blank activated (black image)
> 
> Regards,
> Danny


It's quite normal, cheers.
Don't block those vents..


----------



## Al Toid

Alright guys, I recently had a flood in my theater room and had to take down the projector as I fixed the room. Unfortunately, it cleared all my calibration settings. I have searched around this thread, but can't seem to find them again. I am just trying to find a baseline to work off of. I remember they were fairly basic. Something like start with User 1 or Cinema mode and make a few minor changes. Anyway, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tomtastic

I think I used these or pretty close starting from these settings:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-digital-projectors-under-3-000-usd-msrp/1491630-benq-w1070-calibration.html


----------



## Al Toid

tomtastic said:


> I think I used these or pretty close starting from these settings:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-digital-projectors-under-3-000-usd-msrp/1491630-benq-w1070-calibration.html


Thanks I ended up setting that on Cinema and this one I found on AVS Forums on User 1. I plan to match a few pieces of source material and tweak them as necessary. I appreciate your help!


----------



## acras13

Hey all , sorry if my search-fu wasn't strong and I missed the answer to this , but here goes . Was just watching my PJ and the picture died . Audio kept going so I know it wasn't source . Tried pulling up the w1070's menu to verify , and the menu won't display . The lamp is somewhat working , but it's like a black scene on the screen . I shut off the pj , let it sit for a few minutes then turned it back on , got the same dark screen , with a little white dot a little to the lower left of center . Fan is running , lamp is outputting something , but no menu showing up from the 1070 , and nothing coming from any of my inputs through my AVR . Please tell me theres an easy fix and I don't have to go PJ shopping . Thanks in advance.


----------



## dreamer

acras13 said:


> Hey all , sorry if my search-fu wasn't strong and I missed the answer to this , but here goes . Was just watching my PJ and the picture died . Audio kept going so I know it wasn't source . Tried pulling up the w1070's menu to verify , and the menu won't display . The lamp is somewhat working , but it's like a black scene on the screen . I shut off the pj , let it sit for a few minutes then turned it back on , got the same dark screen , with a little white dot a little to the lower left of center . Fan is running , lamp is outputting something , but no menu showing up from the 1070 , and nothing coming from any of my inputs through my AVR . Please tell me theres an easy fix and I don't have to go PJ shopping . Thanks in advance.


I haven't heard of a lamp failing on the W1070 without it exploding, which is a noise difficult to miss, but other projectors I've owned did not explode the lamp and behaved as you describe. How many hours on the lamp ? Original lamp, or cheap replacement ? What lights on the projector control panel are on when you turn it on ? Not just the single regular green light, right ? What does the manual say about that combination of lights ? 
I doubt it is the source or HDMI connection because nothing should prevent the menu from showing up. Even if you accidentally press the "ECO Blank" button on the remote, pressing "Menu" will bring the image back. You should HDMI direct from a source to the projector to eliminate the AVR from suspicion, anyway.


----------



## acras13

dreamer said:


> I haven't heard of a lamp failing on the W1070 without it exploding, which is a noise difficult to miss, but other projectors I've owned did not explode the lamp and behaved as you describe. How many hours on the lamp ? Original lamp, or cheap replacement ? What lights on the projector control panel are on when you turn it on ? Not just the single regular green light, right ? What does the manual say about that combination of lights ?
> I doubt it is the source or HDMI connection because nothing should prevent the menu from showing up. Even if you accidentally press the "ECO Blank" button on the remote, pressing "Menu" will bring the image back. You should HDMI direct from a source to the projector to eliminate the AVR from suspicion, anyway.


As I tried to explain , it seems the lamp is still functioning like its showing a black scene . There is light coming out the lens , but I don't get the menu when I hit the button for it , the source detect box , no image other than the single white dot on a slightly glowing black screen . when the PJ is on , the control panel is normal , just the normal green light . When I turn it on , fan fires up like normal , then as black a projected image as the unit is capable of shooting , no splash screen , no detecting input , other than that , nothing strange or different than when it was working .
I know it's not the source or HDMI , verified by hitting "menu" as you mention , and with extreme aggravation managed to unplug the HDMI from the PJ on the ceiling and plug that HDMI into a monitor and got signal from my AVR .
My very amateur speculations are that either the DMD pooped the bed somehow all the sudden , although the one little white dot being projected confuses me , or whatever causes/creates the eco blank function is malfunctioning . Hell , eco blank might be just sending a signal to the DMD to make the image dark , so my 2 possibilities may be the same thing . Should I bang on the side of it with a stick to try to loosen things up? Joke of course , but would love some happy news that doesn't start with " so you get a shiny new projector" , I'm hoping to hold off on that until some of the HDR goodness moves into reasonable prices projectors . Thanks again


----------



## dreamer

Have you unplugged the power cord and left it unplugged for 5 minutes before plugging it back in ? And have you tried pushing the buttons on the control panel or just tried the remote ?


----------



## robl45

acras13 said:


> Hey all , sorry if my search-fu wasn't strong and I missed the answer to this , but here goes . Was just watching my PJ and the picture died . Audio kept going so I know it wasn't source . Tried pulling up the w1070's menu to verify , and the menu won't display . The lamp is somewhat working , but it's like a black scene on the screen . I shut off the pj , let it sit for a few minutes then turned it back on , got the same dark screen , with a little white dot a little to the lower left of center . Fan is running , lamp is outputting something , but no menu showing up from the 1070 , and nothing coming from any of my inputs through my AVR . Please tell me theres an easy fix and I don't have to go PJ shopping . Thanks in advance.


white dot makes me think its the DLP chip. Got one on my old optoma projector and optoma told me that specific piece gets 3 year warranty from Texas instruments and repaired it. Do try to unplug the projector and let it sit for a few minutes if you haven't tried that yet. otherwise call benq if its under 3 years old


----------



## acras13

OK , not sure if it was just letting it sit overnight , physically unplugging power , or that the PJ heard my call to Benq this morning , but just tried to fire it up , and got a box that said "wait initializing" . Let it sit for a minute with the same dark screen being projected , then hit menu , SUCCESS! Still have no idea what the problem was , but hopefully it was a fluke and I won't have to find out.
Benq customer support couldn't tell me what the problem was , but was VERY nice , got my info to start a RMA , said he would put a note on it to waive labor costs and to rush it through , even after I told him I'm pretty sure I bought the unit over 2 years ago , and it was purchased direct from Benq as a refurbished unit . Super support as far as it's gone . hopefully if it's going to happen again it happens soon so I can send it in under this RMA and get it serviced cheap and have it running for another year or so .
As to the question about how many hours on the lamp , original lamp , 2770 hours in ECO , the brightness shift in smart eco bugs me so I don't use it . Just checked when I got the menu screen up because someone asked . Really , do most of you keep an eye on the counter? I figured it didn't really matter , that I'd either get the lamp warning , or like many have , the lamp would just explode , so I haven't been aware of how many hours I had on the lamp .
Thanks for the help and suggestions everyone. Keep enjoying .


----------



## aescalle

*Same problem did someone solve it (Benq w1070) ?*



mega129 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Can someone knowledgeable or who has previously experienced similar problem, please help diagnose the issue I'm having with my beloved Benq 1070?
> 
> My W1070 was functioning fine since installing it last August, but over the last few weeks, something is not right. After about 20 minutes of operation, faces on the screen take on overly saturated hues and tones, objects in background develop concentric/oval halos, accompanied by some flickering. It becomes quite unwatchable after a few more minutes. The projector does start sounding a bit high pitched as the picture is distorted, but there is no red or blinking light that comes on.
> 
> After hitting the stop button, the sound alternates between high and low pitched whine, as the picture flickers quite a bit before settling down gradually.
> 
> If I shut down the projector for a few hours, it works fine the next time it is turned on...for 20 minutes or so...and things start to go downhill again.
> 
> I have attached pictures depicting some of the symptoms described above. After a few hours of observation, it does seem that the fan, or some other part of the cooling system (blower?) might be going out.
> The projector is ceiling mounted (not flush) and has plenty of room for ventilation; the room is kept at a constant temperature of 75 F.
> 
> I bought this unit directly from Benq barely a year ago (it went out of warranty just under a month ago), the lamp has registered only about 350 hours. It came with firmware 1.08.
> 
> Any help/guidance is greatly appreciated.



I just have the same problem with thiese solarized effect,
did someone solve it (Benq w1070) ?

Thank you for your answers


----------



## mega129

aescalle said:


> I just have the same problem with thiese solarized effect,
> did someone solve it (Benq w1070) ?
> 
> Thank you for your answers


Hi there...sorry to see you got that same issue....in my case, I had a good experience when I called their support line, they agreed to do an RMA even though I was about a month out of warranty. They diagnosed it as defective color wheel. I had to ship it to their service center on my dime, but I got it back fixed within a few days; process was pretty smooth.

Hope this was helpful, Good luck


----------



## acras13

Well , looks like I'll have to send it in , just got the blank screen again . Looks like eco blank suddenly engages , but unless a ghost is messing with me , the eco blank button on the remote wasn't pressed . Unplugging power for a few minutes fixed the problem for the second time. I just checked a couple things and I think it may be overheating caused by the fan going bad . I notice that the fan speed doesn't change when I switch to high altitude mode . The fan is running in all modes , but I'm wondering if it's not running at the speed it's supposed to . Guess I'll find out.


----------



## acras13

And unfortunately , just got word back from Benq , they say the main board needs to be replaced , to the tune of $300 . Factor in that I'm at around 2900 hours so a bulb replacement won't be too far away , and I think the w1070 will be retired . At the same time I am now leaning away from getting another Benq . I know this was a budget model , so I shouldn't expect it to last for 15 years , but having a board die in 2 years just doesn't sit right with me . The power supply board died in my plasma , I bought a replacement for $100 because I couldn't afford to replace the tv at the time , and that was a smaller percentage of the original purchase price than this repair . 
I just don't know if I'm comfortable sticking with Benq for my next purchase , buying projectors every 2 years really doesn't thrill me , and I know that it could happen with another manufacturer , but it wouldn't feel like getting suckered twice . I'm glad my cheap 42" Insignia plasma is still chugging along just like always so I have something to watch while I decide .


----------



## Johnny_Nas

Can someone please tell me what I would call this image distortion? I am trying to research why my projector is now doing this, and the only similiar issues I've seen people with, they send it back because its within the warranty period. Unforunately my projector is not. This is my 2nd bulb and its brand new. My first bulb popped while in use. I received a new bulb from BH and then sent it back because I thought the bulb was causing this issue. The new bulb is creating the same issue, so I think I can safely rule out a bulb problem. I don't even know where I can get this repaired, but I'd hate to have to buy a new projector, since I just purchased a brand new bulb. Thanks in advance.


The picture becomes a blurry distorted red on bright and dark scenes...The background become very blurry....Up close face pictures are just a blur of red.


----------



## Johnny_Nas

aescalle said:


> I just have the same problem with thiese solarized effect,
> did someone solve it (Benq w1070) ?
> 
> Thank you for your answers


did you figure out how to fix this?


----------



## bori

Ok I am getting the replace lamp warning on my Benq w1070. Where can I get the best price and legit product for a replacement lamp. I am currently over 5500 hrs.


----------



## meegwell

I just sent mine back due to some dark splotches that developed on the screen. Silly me, I didn't realize they attached a FedEx label and paid $33 to have it shipped USPS Priority...ugh. We'll see how this goes.


----------



## Kezzbot

the only problem i had with mine was had an overheating issue and would shut down at random times but mainly after about 15min. Sent it back they fixed it and was up and running again in under 2 weeks was very happy with the service.

"Warning small but readworthy rant incoming"

I was so happy with it, especially the 3d image, due mainly to no perceivable crosstalk. I would get every movie i could that was 3d and watch most movies in 3d. I figured if i can get such a good image for about AUD$1,000 then imagine what it would be like if i got an AUD $3000 - AUD$4000 projector. So i sold the 1070 and I got the Sony HW40ES going on the "great for 3d" reviews i had read. I fired it up and was happy with the 2d performance tho a little let down as the contrast and black level where not great, all i can say is reasonable level of contrast, 2/5, as opposed to very bad level of contrast on the 1070, 1/5, it was better but not AUD$2000 better. Even though it was projected in a white room it was better, contrary to the miss information spread on this forum and others that there is no improvement if you use a projector like this in a non-dedicated home theatre room compared to the 1070. So I preceded to into 3d and was shocked how bad it was, there was visible crosstalk which made the image look terrible, i tweaked the settings which improved it a little but still was not good. Must be the movie projector combo, nope. After giving myself a headache convincing myself it was ok i gave up and sold the HW40ES at an AUD$600 loss, now i have no projector lol.

THIS is why 3d is failing, companies releasing products with crosstalk, people watch it get a headache watching a fuzzy image then get the opinion all 3d in the home situation is bad.

On top of this, reviews saying about such products as "Great 3D."
If there is any visible crosstalk then it is Bad 3D!!


Im writing this as i know there are many out there looking to upgrade from the 1070. Ive heard good things about the 3d on the 5040UB, but price! 


Myself am waiting till next year as there are rumours that Ti have some new DLP chips.


----------



## magnification

I'm not sure if anyone has tried this but we all know what a light polluter this projector is
Especially in and around the lens housing as the following examples images show. I have a
well controlled room for light where even a candle being on would kill the screen contrast 






I am able to capture somewhat this ambient light beaming forward along with the image from the lens housing 
that is also ending up as part of the screen image hurting the contrast even more



Been wanting to experiment with getting this projector under better light control for a while now.
So, to work I went and I came up with doing this with what I had readily on hand. I have a
box that has a black matte on one side and used that for now. Cutting the image hole to the same size
the image would be at that spot so only that is getting projected forward and not the unneeded light. Rather on the same
idea as in a real theater with that little window you see when you look back at where the image is coming from








The results

Boom all that ambient light from the lens housing getting projected forever gone.


I noticed the difference right away on my screen. Probably could end up doing a better a job of this
with some more tinkering maybe with ringing the lens housing with some velcro or something.


----------



## Tangled Cable

magnification said:


> I noticed the difference right away on my screen. Probably could end up doing a better a job of this
> with some more tinkering maybe with ringing the lens housing with some velcro or something.


Oh man. I am SO trying this! Thanks for sharing your experiment with the rest of us.


----------



## tomtastic

I haven't had that problem on mine. It leaks a little light through the vents but my walls are black so I don't have any light on the walls and nothing to the screen. If there's leaking to the screen thru the lens there's something wrong with your PJ.


----------



## ToddUGA

Finally bought my first projector...the W1070 projected on a 120" screen. My god what a revelation. 1080p is absolutely beautiful. Not sure why I waited so long to finally go with a projector. Time to read through this thread.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## beastaudio

Has anyone around here mounted this projector inside an enclosure to help with noise. In a pinch and the best spot I can seem to find to mount this for a friend is inside his coffee table. I would remove the front face of the center cabinet to allow the front of the PJ to shine up onto the screen. 

I understand fully the negatives to such an install such as the coffee table moving, etc. I don't have much other choice. Not even thinking, we put it on the rear wall of a 20ft deep room and fully clamped on the zoom, I still can't even come close. Too bad they don't make additional zoom lense, but I understand for this budget PJ.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

I built a hushbox for mine out of an old Sony HTPC case, complete with quiet intake / output fans, noise damping padding, and mount points for my anamorphic lens. But I leave it open, since I don't hear the projector sound much any more. Maybe it's running quiet because my lamp is getting dim. I'm on my second lamp, around 5000 hours or so. The original one blew around the same time. Maybe I'll try to retrofit an LED light source, I bought a bunch of high lumen 6500k LEDs and you can get crazy lumens out with low heat / power consumption. (means much less noise too, since I won't need that vaccuum blower fan)

If I don't get a new projector soon I'll have to buy another lamp for this, which I don't want to do because frankly I've grown out of it. Want better blacks and HDR.

Thinking of buying one of these tiny LCD microdisplays and using that to increase the contrast ratio of my w1070 by placing it in the light path of the collimator rod (either on the input end or the output end, it'll probably only work on the output end inside the optical cavity I'm guessing) and using an HDMI splitter to feed the same video signal into the LCD as to the projector itself.


----------



## beastaudio

RLBURNSIDE said:


> I built a hushbox for mine out of an old Sony HTPC case, complete with quiet intake / output fans, noise damping padding, and mount points for my anamorphic lens. But I leave it open, since I don't hear the projector sound much any more. Maybe it's running quiet because my lamp is getting dim. I'm on my second lamp, around 5000 hours or so. The original one blew around the same time. Maybe I'll try to retrofit an LED light source, I bought a bunch of high lumen 6500k LEDs and you can get crazy lumens out with low heat / power consumption. (means much less noise too, since I won't need that vaccuum blower fan)
> 
> If I don't get a new projector soon I'll have to buy another lamp for this, which I don't want to do because frankly I've grown out of it. Want better blacks and HDR.
> 
> Thinking of buying one of these tiny LCD microdisplays and using that to increase the contrast ratio of my w1070 by placing it in the light path of the collimator rod (either on the input end or the output end, it'll probably only work on the output end inside the optical cavity I'm guessing) and using an HDMI splitter to feed the same video signal into the LCD as to the projector itself.


Crazy cool DIY stuff you are contemplating! One thing I haven't found that I guess is essential, but I would assume the large front vent is the exhaust, not intake correct?


----------



## Tangled Cable

Where do you guys buy new bulbs for your w1070? I see some after market bulbs on Amazon but they look a little dodgy ...


----------



## bori

Tangled Cable said:


> Where do you guys buy new bulbs for your w1070? I see some after market bulbs on Amazon but they look a little dodgy ...


I would like to know the same. 

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpine1.0

I bought my replacement lamp from Staples but I got them to price-match a lower price from a smaller online retailer.


----------



## Alpine1.0

How many lamp-hours do you guys get when running only in Smart Eco mode? Both of my lamps blew in the low 2000 hours range.


----------



## jsil

I'm at 2893 on my first one and still going strong knock on wood.


----------



## Alpine1.0

jsil said:


> I'm at 2893 on my first one and still going strong knock on wood.


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Tangled Cable

Alpine1.0 said:


> I bought my replacement lamp from Staples but I got them to price-match a lower price from a smaller online retailer.


How much did they charge you? I just checked online and Staples is listing them at $279?

Did you buy from a brick and mortar store or online?


----------



## TheronB

I think he means the brick and mortar store matched the lowest online price he found.


----------



## jayfoster

I just want to make sure of something because I'm having a problem getting a picture or sound.

I'm connecting the 1070 directly to a pioneer 1130 into the "main arc." I then connect a ps4 directly to the "BD" on the pioneer.

I have a long cable from the projector to the receiver so that may be the problem. I just wanted to make sure I connected it properly. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## bluer101

jayfoster said:


> I just want to make sure of something because I'm having a problem getting a picture or sound.
> 
> I'm connecting the 1070 directly to a pioneer 1130 into the "main arc." I then connect a ps4 directly to the "BD" on the pioneer.
> 
> I have a long cable from the projector to the receiver so that may be the problem. I just wanted to make sure I connected it properly. Thanks in advance for any help.


Make sure you are choosing the correct source or picture in the pioneer. Or try a shorter hdmi cable. Also try connecting the PS4 to the long hdmi to rule out the pioneer.


----------



## jayfoster

bluer101 said:


> Make sure you are choosing the correct source or picture in the pioneer. Or try a shorter hdmi cable. Also try connecting the PS4 to the long hdmi to rule out the pioneer.


Thanks.

This was how stupid it was: I needed to turn everything off and unplug the power cords. Let it sit for 5 minutes. Plug everything back in and now it works fine. I can't believe I did that.


----------



## bluer101

jayfoster said:


> Thanks.
> 
> This was how stupid it was: I needed to turn everything off and unplug the power cords. Let it sit for 5 minutes. Plug everything back in and now it works fine. I can't believe I did that.


No problem, glad it worked out. 

Maybe needed a better handshake or something was not seated all the way.


----------



## Alpine1.0

Tangled Cable said:


> How much did they charge you? I just checked online and Staples is listing them at $279?
> 
> Did you buy from a brick and mortar store or online?


I live in Canada so the following prices are in Canadian dollars. The lowest price for the lamp that I could find online was $222.74 but they also wanted $14.99 for shipping so Staples price matched the total of $237.73. My advice is just to do the same - find the lowest total price that you can from a regular retailer (online or brick and mortar) and have Staples price-match it. Btw, I did all my research and ordering online.


----------



## grubadub

any problem replacing the bulb without taking the projector down (ceiling mounted)?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

grubadub said:


> any problem replacing the bulb without taking the projector down (ceiling mounted)?


That seems risky. Don't do it. Take the projector down I say, chances are there will be some dust in there anyway that you can clean with a q-tip. And try not to use air compressors because it can result in dust on the DMD inside the optics. Trust me you DON'T want that. I had to take apart my entire projector when I did that and broke my colour wheel cable and had to send it in for a repair (warranty was out too).


----------



## sherman_h

Hello! I am new to the site, so please forgive my noobiness.

I have had my W1070 for about 3 years with a 120" screen. Now, don't ask me how I did this, but I did manage to get all my movies to fit onto the screen without the black bars and no zoom. 
Now, my girlfriend came in and screwed up the settings somehow, so now I have the black bars back, except for Pacific Rim, which still fits perfectly without adjusting anything. 
But my other movies like Captain America Civil War and Warcraft all now have the black bars back. 

I am very sure I didn't do any zoom adjustments though. Still I went through all the settings on the W1070 and can't seem to remove them unless I do overscan adjustment and digital zoom on one of the aspect ratios.

I have a PS3 that I have been using as my blu ray player and checked all those settings to be sure.

Still, I have done quite a bit of reading online about trying to get rid of those, but it most cases you really can't, but I did it and can't remember what I did.

Just wondering if anyone else figured out how to remove them with the settings.

Thank you and any help would be fantastic!


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

sherman_h said:


> But my other movies like Captain America Civil War and Warcraft all now have the black bars back.


Those black bars are inherent in the movie and belong there. It's called "letterbox", meaning the aspect ratio of the movie is around 2.35:1 instead of 16:9 which is the native projector aspect ratio. Black areas will always be projected in these films and that is on purpose.

Don't try to remove it by changing the aspect ratio to "fill" in the menu, unless you enjoy actors who are super tall and skinny and circles which look like ovals. This is your only "noob" mistake here. Show movies in their inherent aspect ratio, and if the black bars bother you, then you can add a masking system or buy an anamorphic lens. Check the DIY and CIH sections of this website for more info.

Black bars belong. Your girlfriend did you a favour


----------



## grubadub

RLBURNSIDE said:


> That seems risky. Don't do it. Take the projector down I say, chances are there will be some dust in there anyway that you can clean with a q-tip. And try not to use air compressors because it can result in dust on the DMD inside the optics. Trust me you DON'T want that. I had to take apart my entire projector when I did that and broke my colour wheel cable and had to send it in for a repair (warranty was out too).


taking your advice. as a matter of fact i'm taking this opportunity to upgrade my mount to a peerless prg. the mount i have has done the job but it's really difficult to make fine adjustments with and it doesn't have quick release either.


----------



## bluer101

grubadub said:


> taking your advice. as a matter of fact i'm taking this opportunity to upgrade my mount to a peerless prg. the mount i have has done the job but it's really difficult to make fine adjustments with and it doesn't have quick release either.


You will love the mount. I used it with my Benq and just recently bought the Epson 5040ub. Now the Epson is using the same mount.


----------



## grubadub

bluer101 said:


> You will love the mount. I used it with my Benq and just recently bought the Epson 5040ub. Now the Epson is using the same mount.


that's another reason why i want to upgrade the mount. i plan on upgrading to a nicer (and probably heavier) projector one of these days and i feel much more confident with the peerless over my cheap mount.


----------



## teddy0890

Hello! I have the w1070 and I'm thinking of using w1070 to project on a 175" inch white screen. Is it any good? I'm worried that the brightness wouldn't be enough with a normal white screen.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

teddy0890 said:


> Hello! I have the w1070 and I'm thinking of using w1070 to project on a 175" inch white screen. Is it any good? I'm worried that the brightness wouldn't be enough with a normal white screen.


Definitely not. You need something with 3000-4000 lumens minimum for that. Or a super high gain screen which is expensive and has other problems usually (hotspotting? I don't know, I just keep hearing people complain about that). And don't forget, because of the lamp, after about 3000 hours the brightness starts to drop significantly. There's a chart somewhere of how fast it decays. How fast it dims over time increases the more hours you have, until the bulb pops.


----------



## Dave in Green

teddy0890 said:


> Hello! I have the w1070 and I'm thinking of using w1070 to project on a 175" inch white screen. Is it any good? I'm worried that the brightness wouldn't be enough with a normal white screen.


If you already have a W1070, use it to project a 175" image on a plain white painted wall, which will approximate a 1.0 gain white screen. See with your own eyes how bright the image is and whether or not it satisfies you.


----------



## dreamer

RLBURNSIDE said:


> Definitely not. You need something with 3000-4000 lumens minimum for that. Or a super high gain screen which is expensive and has other problems usually (hotspotting?


Why would you say that ? A 175" image is 91sf. At 16 foot lamberts you need 1450 lumens. A new lamp in a W1070 produces more than that according to ProjectorReviews (although ProjectorCentral measured much lower lumens). White screens in 1.1 or 1.3 gain are common and makes it even more acceptable. Of course that is in a perfect room with all dark surfaces and no ambient light, but your categorical "definitely not" seems a bit hasty. I am watching mine with a cheap knockoff lamp that produces less than 700 lumens and it is enough in a dark room for my 122" (45sf) screen.


----------



## kreeturez

teddy0890 said:


> Hello! I have the w1070 and I'm thinking of using w1070 to project on a 175" inch white screen. Is it any good? I'm worried that the brightness wouldn't be enough with a normal white screen.




AVIntegrated runs his W1070 on a 161" screen quite happily with only a little bit of gain (1.3).

I do think 175" is pushing it a bit (especially if you want sufficiently bright 3D), but this will vary depending on personal taste.


Full thread is here:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...730-w1070-lights-161-screen.html#post28195074


----------



## kreeturez

Dave in Green said:


> If you already have a W1070, use it to project a 175" image on a plain white painted wall, which will approximate a 1.0 gain white screen. See with your own eyes how bright the image is and whether or not it satisfies you.




Yes: This is exactly what I'd do.


----------



## AV_Integrated

teddy0890 said:


> Hello! I have the w1070 and I'm thinking of using w1070 to project on a 175" inch white screen. Is it any good? I'm worried that the brightness wouldn't be enough with a normal white screen.


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...usd-msrp/1720730-w1070-lights-161-screen.html

Yes, I think you would be okay there. You may want to try it on your wall before you go that large to ensure you are happy with the results. It's also 'very' large by most standards, so unless you are sitting at the proper distance, and have a wall that is appropriate, you may find that it just doesn't work in your setup.

This would be best in a properly setup room.


----------



## Dave in Green

I think it would be marginal on a 1.0 gain white screen at 175", but it will certainly be a case of personal preference where some can live with dimmer images than others.

It's important to factor in that AV_Integrated's 161" screen is 1.3 gain, which adds ~30% brightness over more common 1.0 gain white screens. The difference between 161" (77 square feet) and 175" (91 square feet) is also going to produce ~15% difference. So a 1.0 gain 175" white screen could produce a >40% dimmer image than a 1.3 gain 161" white screen.

It should also be noted that when AccuCal performed instrumented measurement of screens they found that the less expensive white screens rated at 1.3 and 1.4 gain actually tested closer to 1.0. To be assured of getting a full advertised 1.3 gain may require moving up to a more expensive premium screen.

Another factor to consider is that at some point a really large image is going to require full lamp power to produce satisfactory brightness, which will result in more fan noise and more frequent lamp replacements. So it would certainly make sense to experiment with a number of different image sizes and find your own sweet spot before ordering a screen.


----------



## teddy0890

kreeturez said:


> AVIntegrated runs his W1070 on a 161" screen quite happily with only a little bit of gain (1.3).
> 
> I do think 175" is pushing it a bit (especially if you want sufficiently bright 3D), but this will vary depending on personal taste.
> 
> 
> Full thread is here:
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...730-w1070-lights-161-screen.html#post28195074


I mostly would just watch 2D movie. So it just need to be suffient for 2D content. I'm currently using a 100" screen and I barely watch 3D movie.


----------



## teddy0890

AV_Integrated said:


> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...usd-msrp/1720730-w1070-lights-161-screen.html
> 
> Yes, I think you would be okay there. You may want to try it on your wall before you go that large to ensure you are happy with the results. It's also 'very' large by most standards, so unless you are sitting at the proper distance, and have a wall that is appropriate, you may find that it just doesn't work in your setup.
> 
> This would be best in a properly setup room.


The size of the room that I'm gonna set up the new screen would be around 4m x 6m (meter) and there is no ambient light. Do you think it's good enough? Actually, I think 170" screen would be ok too but I just want to make it as big as it could be. So, the screen can be 170" or 175".
Also, I'm thinking of a few choices for the screen now: 
- The Carl blackout cloth (White with gain 1.0)
- Some projector screen paint (No idea which one yet. Any suggestion for high gain paint?)
- The standard white screen (Around $800, gain around 1.0) 
- The white screen with high gain 1.4 (Around $1100)
The two latter ones is available in some stores in my country. But they are too expensive.


----------



## AV_Integrated

teddy0890 said:


> The size of the room that I'm gonna set up the new screen would be around 4m x 6m (meter) and there is no ambient light. Do you think it's good enough? Actually, I think 170" screen would be ok too but I just want to make it as big as it could be. So, the screen can be 170" or 175".
> Also, I'm thinking of a few choices for the screen now:
> - The Carl blackout cloth (White with gain 1.0)
> - Some projector screen paint (No idea which one yet. Any suggestion for high gain paint?)
> - The standard white screen (Around $800, gain around 1.0)
> - The white screen with high gain 1.4 (Around $1100)
> The two latter ones is available in some stores in my country. But they are too expensive.


There really aren't 'better' projectors for the price point, so what size you are able to achieve is really going to depend on your space.

You also need to realize that if you are sitting too close to a large screen it's not a great experience. Generally you can get away with about 10" to 12" of diagonal for each foot of viewing distance. Some like more, some like less, but about 10" is really a good spot for many.

I would STRONLY suggest you get the projector first, then figure out a screen size. Just project it on your wall, watch a few movies, and figure out what you like. I've done screens that I personally found to be far too large, but the homeowner loved it. I've also seen many which I consider far too small.

But, you will need speakers and room for speakers. Video is HALF of the movie experience. Good sound matters a great deal, so filling your 4m wide wall with a screen, then having cruddy speakers isn't going to provide a great experience. It's a package deal. You also want the deep black border around the screen of several inches, and the room can't just be white with no lights on, it needs to be properly painted in dark colors for walls, ceiling, and dark carpet. I mean, I like my setup at my home on the 161" screen, but it's an unfinished space, and it's not at all the quality that I will get once I finish the basement and the entertainment space.

But, if I were you, I'd try different sizes first, THEN worry about the screen.

I don't have painted screen solutions, you would want to check the screens sub-forum for that information.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

The only thing that's "wrong" with the w1070 is that it's noisy, and apparently more recent versions are much quieter. Also, using 5X colour wheel speed at 60hz instead of 6X.


----------



## KineKilla

I run my 1070 on a 148" home made screen in my man cave. The thing is awesome!

It can get washed out if the can lights are on, but it is still watchable. With the lights off it is excellent at that size. I built my screen using Carl's Place grey fabric and black edge tape. They grey helps with the light a bit and I don't use the projector for 3D so it's good for me.


----------



## niccolo

What's the current conventional wisdom on replacement bulbs for the W1070? There seem to be a huge range of bulbs offered at a huge range of prices. I'm curious for recommendations both on what bulb to purchase and where to purchase it.

My W1070 is going strong, and has less than a thousand hours on the bulb, but it's also a few years old, so I wouldn't be surprised if I have to replace the bulb in the not too distant future. Only quibble with the projector is the dreaded fan bearing rattle, am living with it for now, and down the road undecided about whether to attempt the surgery to replace it myself or send it back to Benq (who would presumably put in a new, but not higher-quality, bearing).


----------



## AV_Integrated

niccolo said:


> What's the current conventional wisdom on replacement bulbs for the W1070? There seem to be a huge range of bulbs offered at a huge range of prices. I'm curious for recommendations both on what bulb to purchase and where to purchase it.


There is one conventional wisdom on lamps: Buy from the manufacturer. Right from their website.

They offer minimal discounts to 3rd party sellers who tend to have very close pricing, and anything cheap is often just that... cheap.

There is no world which currently exists where I wouldn't just go here and drop the $245.

https://www.benqdirect.com/accessories/lamps/replacement-lamp-for-w1070-w1080st.html

(edit: fixed typo!)


----------



## tomtastic

I can't tell any difference from the original bulb and the 43 dollar (cheap) replacement. Same brightness, same quality. So far I've got over 1300 hours on it too. But you should buy whatever makes you feel comfortable.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

tomtastic said:


> I can't tell any difference from the original bulb and the 43 dollar (cheap) replacement. Same brightness, same quality. So far I've got over 1300 hours on it too. But you should buy whatever makes you feel comfortable.


Ya I got the exact same lifespan and original + decayed brightness over time in my replacement 80 dollar bulb as I did on my original, 5500+ hours. My second one is due to blow any time now.

Can you tell me the exact seller you found for yours? I'll order it right away.


----------



## tomtastic

RLBURNSIDE said:


> Ya I got the exact same lifespan and original + decayed brightness over time in my replacement 80 dollar bulb as I did on my original, 5500+ hours. My second one is due to blow any time now.
> 
> Can you tell me the exact seller you found for yours? I'll order it right away.


This one. It's 54.00 now. I kept the original housing from original bulb just in case I need it at some point, but so far I haven't had any trouble with the housing on this one or the bulb. The reviews are pretty harsh but I took a chance on it. I'll post a review on Amazon once the bulb goes.


----------



## jsil

Hi tomtastic,

How long have you had the replacement for?


----------



## tomtastic

I've been using it since August, counter shows 1373 hours now, my original bulb lasted about 3600. Looks like they have a 30 day return and 180 day warranty.


----------



## TheronB

RLBURNSIDE said:


> The only thing that's "wrong" with the w1070 is that it's noisy, and apparently more recent versions are much quieter. Also, using 5X colour wheel speed at 60hz instead of 6X.


I thought that was with 24Hz only. 

I thought they were all 4X with 60Hz material, even the HT2050.


----------



## magnification

teddy0890 said:


> Hello! I have the w1070 and I'm thinking of using w1070 to project on a 175" inch white screen. Is it any good? I'm worried that the brightness wouldn't be enough with a normal white screen.


I'm a bit late in your question but I have the 86x153 inch which is 175 inch diagonal 1.1 gain flexiwhite from Carl. Minus 2 inches off of each edge which gives me a useable 172 inch projected image for the W1070 is, imo, fine even with a 3D movie.

Edit: Forgot to mention my room is well controlled for light. Image does get washed out a bit even with just one table lamp on. I much prefer to be sitting in total darkness (other than the projector screen image brightness) while watching a movie anyway to get that being in a real theater feel.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

I finally got my new lamp from Amazon installed, plus a wide colour gamut filter! The one from Epson projectors, costs 20 bucks. 

Colours are stunning with only a rudimentary recalibration although I'm sure what I've done isn't accurate / appropriate. Reds look deeeeep red now, not orange. But man, is it dim. Even though I've got a brand new bulb in there it looks about as dim as my old 4500 hours one. So the measurements on the Epsons are accurate: about a 50% drop in lumens from these filters. I really wonder how JVC gets to P3 on a lamp-based projector with only a 12% drop. This is to be investigated further.

All I did to get WCG on my w1070 was unscrew the metal lip holding in the front glass on the new lamp assembly and place the Epson filter glass on top then screw it back on, and voila.

Super cheap, easily reversible. I tried putting the entire CF (cinema filter) assembly including frame in the light path but that shattered the glass due to some rattling of the blower fan when I had it on my table (no rattling when the projector is mounted upside down thankfully). I managed to use the remaining glass piece which was big enough, to fit perfectly under the metal clip I mentioned. 

I'll share some pics of the procedure if any are interested. Gonna try some rec 2020 / P3 content soon and hack away at some tone mapping operators in order to give me unmolested / pure colours. Sadly my GTX 970 isn't fast enough to decode HEVC Main10 profile (HDR10) content without choking. Gonna have to upgrade soon.

Also, I wrote a shadertoy demo to get 120 fps working in 2D on my w1070: simply activate SBS mode after putting this shader in fullscreen:

https://www.shadertoy.com/view/4sfcR8

I got the idea from blurbusters.com who discovered some Optoma 720p projectors effectively have a low-persistence mode while 3D is activated. I got the same working on the w1070 (enable the BFI frag colour line: lumens cut in half but motion blur is too). It should be do-able to have a DX11 wrapper to get 120fps working in 2D games.

What's even more interesting is the possibility of the same thing working for 4K / 120hz on the new 4K DLPs coming out:

https://www.shadertoy.com/view/lslcRr


----------



## jsil

Please post pictures of how you installed the filter and where did you get it from thanks.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Update: don't buy these lamps from Amazon! 

They are dim out of the box. I thought my image was dark due to the Epson cinema filter being in there but when I took it back out it was still dim. 

I also will have to open up my projector to clean dust specks off the mirrors inside the light cavity. Doh. And also, while fudging around trying to stick the WCG filter right behind the metal sheet of the colour wheel, I managed to warp it a bit and now the right side of the screen has a different colour tint. Pretty sure I can undo this mistake and fix it though.

Fun in DIY land!! That all said, the black level on this new lamp seems incredible, even with the CF filter out which I thought was responsible for the darkness originally. Contrast is better than I've ever seen it on the w1070, looks almost HDR like. I watched the old movie FX and there's lots of rainy night scenes in New York and it all looked just stunning. Even the reds on AVS forum looked actually red not orange like they do on my monitor right now. No wonder some JVC fans are enamoured with the manual iris, black level is king.

What I've learned through all this is that the projector's capabilities are largely held back by the light source and colour wheel, and that yes, definitely 1080p is enough and what we really need are mega contrast projectors doing HDR and WCG. 

With the WCG filter in the projector looks better than I've ever seen it and that's with only basic colour calibration. Of course that's without even using native P3 material (yet). I definitely give mad props to JVC for getting WCG to work at only 12% lumens cut. That's probably due to decent P3 coverage even without the filter, so the filter needs to do less to bridge the gap from rec 709. However I definitely don't think it's worth an extra 3 grand.

Here's a pic of the lamp with WCG filter jimmied in there:










Yeah, the glass cracked AGAIN (I have a spare filter anyway), but I think it's easily still big enough to stick the remaining piece and in front of the collimating rod instead. I don't believe it matters whether you put the filter before or after the colour wheel (I could be wrong about this). Anyway, if I do it that way, I definitely want to stick it on some kind of lever so I can put it in the light path or out using a metal pushrod poking out of the projector. I have some more pics but the above one shows the basic "hack" which requires no projector mod whatsoever. I even have a spare lamp assembly so I could put one lamp for WCG and one for rec 709. 

I might buy a new lamp anyway. I wonder if it's possible to use a higher watt bulb instead of the default, for more lumens. Has anyone tried that? If I can get bright WCG I will be in heaven and maybe not have to upgrade this year.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Has anyone tried putting in a more powerful lamp from another projector to boost lumens?

http://hometheaterhifi.com/reviews/video-display/projectors/benq-mu686-dlp-projector-review/

The lamp is 240W which is the same as the w1070's and costs $200 bucks retail:

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1272290-REG/benq_5j_jfm05_001_replacement_lamp_for_mu686.html

or for Canadians:

http://www.pc-canada.com/item/5J.JFM05.001.html

If I don't buy a new PJ I will definitely consider getting this. 

Of course it might overheat and lamps are non-refundable...Maybe I'll try to do a contrast mod first (secondary DLP in the light path with a relay lens, or maybe just a lower res greyscale LCD with a high aperture ratio for luma attenuation only). 

To get HDR you need to boost both contrast and peak brightness so extra lumens would come in handy definitely. Not to mention for WCG filter on its own.


----------



## niccolo

AV_Integrated said:


> There is one conventional wisdom on lamps: Buy from the manufacturer. Right from their website.
> 
> They offer minimal discounts to 3rd party sellers who tend to have very close pricing, and anything cheap is often just that... cheap.
> 
> There is no world which currently exists where I would just go here and drop the $245.
> 
> https://www.benqdirect.com/accessories/lamps/replacement-lamp-for-w1070-w1080st.html


I'm confused by your response, what are you recommending? On the one hand, you seem to suggest anything other than manufacturer-purchased bulbs are not good quality. And you also say there's no way you'd spend the price for a bulb from the manufacturer. Appreciate your input!


----------



## AV_Integrated

niccolo said:


> I'm confused by your response, what are you recommending? On the one hand, you seem to suggest anything other than manufacturer-purchased bulbs are not good quality. And you also say there's no way you'd spend the price for a bulb from the manufacturer. Appreciate your input!


That was a typo. I just fixed it. Should read: "There is no world which currently exists where I wouldn't just go here and drop the $245."


----------



## Dave in Green

Not very scientific to install a cheap non-OEM lamp at the same time you're installing a WCG filter for the first time and compare performance to an older OEM lamp without the filter.

But doing it the right way by first installing a new genuine OEM replacement lamp without the WCG filter, watching for a few hundred hours and then installing the WCG filter and measuring the difference in performance would certainly be an interesting experiment.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

I did it both ways and yeah I agree it wasn't scientific the way I described it. However I don't have a lumens meter anyway (yet) so no matter what I see subjectively will be suspect. 

Actually the drop in lumens seems to be partially due to the reflecting mirror inside the optical cavity of the projector being partially disintegrated! I used some kind of screen cleaning fluid two years ago. When I took the WCG filter out to try the new lamp on its own it was still very dark, and that's when I opened up the optical cavity to discover a nasty surprise. It must have been disintegrating slowly over time and putting in a new / brighter lamp didn't substantially improve things. Anyway, I've got a glass cutter and some small mirror samples coming in the next few days so I should be able to carve out a replacement mirror. The part # in question seems to not be orderable by anyone except repair centers.

On the plus side, I did clean out the entire optical assembly, including the lens, so it's pristine and hopefully will work properly soon. If it does, then I'll re-evaluate how bright this particular lamp is. My last replacement lamp from China (still working) lasted 4500 hours on SmartEco, so I think that's a good value for 80 bucks.


----------



## Dave in Green

You are one of the lucky ones with cheap replacement lamps. Lots of stories on the forum recently of early catastrophic failures. Also the cheap replacement lamps are not likely to be as color balanced as the genuine OEM replacement lamps. But if you don't have equipment to measure color accuracy it may not matter to you.


----------



## niccolo

AV_Integrated said:


> That was a typo. I just fixed it. Should read: "There is no world which currently exists where I wouldn't just go here and drop the $245."


Ah, thanks for clarifying. That $245 is a scary number, and seems disproportionate to the total cost of the projector. With an older W1070 whose fan bearings rattle in a pretty pronounced way, that might almost be sufficient impetus for an upgrade. Fingers crossed the current bulb hangs in there for a while yet!


----------



## tomtastic

Yeah, with that price for the bulb you could almost justify just replacing the entire projector each time instead of the bulb, lol! You can pick up a 1070 for around 500.00 now. If there's any drop in lumens with my cheap bulb, I certainly can't see it. If it's dimmer, it's not enough to worry me.


----------



## Dave in Green

The high price of projector replacement lamps is one of the reasons why some are attracted to Epson and their lower cost lamps for many models. It's also what drives some to LED models even though LED has so far not been able to match UHP lamp brightness.


----------



## tomtastic

So with a 245.00 bulb, and if we use 4000 hours of use as an example the cost per hour comes to roughly 16 hours of use per dollar. I actually had less than that on my original bulb around 3600 and I used eco, I know some have posted longer times, just didn't happen for me.

So right now I'm at approx 1550 hours and I paid 43.00 about 8 months ago (that same bulb is 54.00 now) so I'm at roughly 36 hours of use per dollar so far. I would need at least 700 hours based on 4k hours use to break even. I bought a replacement bulb when I ordered my projector back in 2015 and this was before I really did any research on genuine vs generic and I paid around 165.00 for it and I wished I had just waited, but too late now. I used it for about a month and then pulled it for the Maxi cheap replacement to see if it would work. I wrote the hours on it and stuck it back in the box. I don't know if that bulb was genuine or not, I think it had the Osram logo or whatever it was, I forget. But I never noticed any difference in quality or brightness, granted I have this in basement with walls painted black and usually don't have much ambient lighting but I didn't before either. Only difference is I paid 122.00 more for the first bulb and it may actually be a knock-off too.

Yes, it's a low-cost projector, I could see paying more for the bulbs if it were a $10k or a $5k PJ, but it's not. It wouldn't surprise me if the 245.00 bulb you're ordering is indeed a knock off too, they're all made in China.


----------



## Dave in Green

You can get a counterfeit lamp at any price, though most counterfeits are sold at unrealistically low prices. Most are made in China and counterfeit products are rampant in China which has poor consumer protection laws. There are counterfeit Rolex watches and Coach purses that have Rolex and Coach logos on them. Just because a lamp has Osram stamped on it doesn't mean it's the real thing.

The best way to be assured of getting the real thing is to order it directly from the projector manufacturer or from a trusted vendor with a strong reputation for only dealing in genuine OEM replacements. The reason that there are so many different companies selling a specialized product like projector replacement lamps is because they can make a quick buck selling to uneducated consumers.


----------



## zapper

Greetings, have enjoyed my BenQ W 1070 since around day one, my question is this I have a oldie DVD PLAYER the Toshiba SE-R0237 - HDDVD player in which Sony squash, so as a experiment and curious ,mostly curious attached it to my BenQ with a new HDMI cable the Toshiba player started playing but no movie at all was shown had the right HDMI connection, so was wondering if anyone else has tried this besides me.


----------



## tomtastic

Dave in Green said:


> You can get a counterfeit lamp at any price, though most counterfeits are sold at unrealistically low prices. Most are made in China and counterfeit products are rampant in China which has poor consumer protection laws. There are counterfeit Rolex watches and Coach purses that have Rolex and Coach logos on them. Just because a lamp has Osram stamped on it doesn't mean it's the real thing.
> 
> The best way to be assured of getting the real thing is to order it directly from the projector manufacturer or from a trusted vendor with a strong reputation for only dealing in genuine OEM replacements. The reason that there are so many different companies selling a specialized product like projector replacement lamps is because they can make a quick buck selling to uneducated consumers.


I thought Benq no longer sold the bulbs on their website. Finding a trusted vender these days would be near impossible, many legitimate websites sell the knock-offs too giving the customer the choice. I buy the cheaper bulbs simply because they're cheaper. So far I haven't noticed any difference in quality which says something about the exuberant markup prices for these bulbs that manufacturers want their customers to buy. It's very much like ink for printers, they don't make much on the sale of printers but they do on the ink.


----------



## Dave in Green

BenQ is still selling genuine OEM replacement lamps for the W1070:

benqdirect.com/replacement-lamp-for-w1070-w1080st.html

If you think you can get the same quality much cheaper, go for it. The cheaper they are the bigger the gamble. Some have had good luck and some have had disasters. Millions of people gamble in various lottos and casinos every day. It's only money.


----------



## StephenRC

zapper said:


> Greetings, have enjoyed my BenQ W 1070 since around day one, my question is this I have a oldie DVD PLAYER the Toshiba SE-R0237 - HDDVD player in which Sony squash, so as a experiment and curious ,mostly curious attached it to my BenQ with a new HDMI cable the Toshiba player started playing but no movie at all was shown had the right HDMI connection, so was wondering if anyone else has tried this besides me.


For some of the old dvd players, you had to go into the setup and turn on the hdmi port.


----------



## tomtastic

I think if the projector was a $3k projector or more I wouldn't take a chance on a knockoff. Not worth the risk when you have that much invested in the projector which a non-genuine bulb would void your warranty at least for as long as that warranty was good. A cheap projector like the 1070, it doesn't bother me. It can be replaced for $500 anyway. Since they have a 30 day return and 180 day warranty on the bulb that would get you past a defunct bulb, most likely they would go bad in the first 250 hours of use as some have reported. I was thinking about picking up another 1070 just for backup and keep it in the box.


----------



## qal1h

My experience with the 1070 in a few lines:

Great projector, nice colours, bright and very good video quality, no tearing or other issues.

Few things to note, I do sometimes get the rainbow effect, only slightly noticeable, not a big issue at all.

The projector is a tad bright, i've not adjusted the settings at all but the original colour config is fine and I dont know where to start with adjusting it. We generally use it on a white wall, and the blacks aren't very deep at all.

However we got a 150" grey projector screen and the colours look brilliant, so much better than on a white wall, the blacks are now deep and overall picture quality is so much better.


----------



## zapper

StephenRC said:


> For some of the old dvd players, you had to go into the setup and turn on the hdmi port.



Thanks fort the heads up, will give it a try.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

jsil said:


> Please post pictures of how you installed the filter and where did you get it from thanks.


Little update. I've found the perfect spot to slide this filter in / out without touching the colour wheel (which is fragile + heat and vibrations will break up this filter easily).










The ideal spot for this DIY filter is between the exit of the collimating rod and the relay lens at the entrance of the optical cavity.

Yes, I had to literally take apart the entire projector to get to it. And I first had to cut a new mirror and test that (it works, phew) so I don't have the WCG filter installed right now, but I will soon. It'll be removable with a screw from the bottom of the case. The good news is is that my projector's image is perfect now, I cleaned everything including all the internal lenses and mirrors and DMD, and the lamp is actually good and bright! So scratch what I wrote before.

If I don't buy a new projector this year I believe I can mod this one into a new case and make it permanently quieter and possibly even do a contrast mod + replace the lens for a longer throw. Then I can use my anamorphic lens and wider zoom at the same time. (to actually benefit from higher lumens). Then I can also think about watching UHD Blurays via an Oppo 203 with anamorphic stretch at 4K and downscale it to 1080p from an HD Fury Linker, or just watch it from my PC. Of course what I really want is quiet + WCG + contrast mod + higher brightness (different lamp, at least 3000-4000 lumens possible) + quasi HDR. This is quite a little piece of kit and I know it like the back of my hand. 

I can take it all apart and put it back together, from memory, really quick and fully functional. I also now like one of the other designs I saw before, with a grayscale 1080p LCD with high transmissivity: basically put that on the outside of this projector. So use just an LCD panel + HDMI board as a "relay projector". The w1070 wouldn't even need to be opened or modified at all. Instead of putting an anamorphic lens in front of the w1070, you could put another light modulator to achieve 1M:1 contrast ratio.

And then get the best of both worlds: DLP motion handling combined with mega contrast, WCG...and eventually HDR10 with some custom shaders via PC playback at least. And of course that's without even going into the idea of using RGB lasers or LEDs to retrofit the light source. Rec 2020 lasers are definitely do-able although I'm not sure how expensive it'd be to get lots of lumens out of it. I think the price of green lasers should come down soon so DIY light source upgrades should be possible.


----------



## TheronB

How can you do that when RGB light sources wouldn't use the color wheel?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

TheronB said:


> How can you do that when RGB light sources wouldn't use the color wheel?


Turning on / off LEDs or lasers sequentially is a trivial matter for any arduino or raspberry pi kit, or even just an analog wave generator to turn them on (with adjustments for speed + phase of course).

It's nowhere near as good as what actual LEDs can do in terms of colour wheel speed though, since they can do all kinds of colour timing patterns to get rid of rainbows and increase effective colour wheel speed tremendously. But it's a start. And at least, it would simplify cooling greatly over a traditional lamp. The blower fan would be gone, which is, now that I got a new lamp back in there, a real nuisance once again. Might have to put the ol' unit back in the hushbox I made.


----------



## zapper

All of a sudden my BenQ projector remote will turn on the projector but when I try to switch the remote info button it will not move at all, the batteries are new and never had this happen to me before, any thoughts or has any one experience this? A Little help would be appreciated.


----------



## vI M4YH3Mz Iv

niccolo said:


> Ah, thanks for clarifying. That $245 is a scary number, and seems disproportionate to the total cost of the projector. With an older W1070 whose fan bearings rattle in a pretty pronounced way, that might almost be sufficient impetus for an upgrade. Fingers crossed the current bulb hangs in there for a while yet!


Know of a DIY fix for the fan bearing rattle? I'm sure mine does this after it's been on for an hour or so.


----------



## niccolo

vI M4YH3Mz Iv said:


> Know of a DIY fix for the fan bearing rattle? I'm sure mine does this after it's been on for an hour or so.


Lots of folks have installed a higher-quality bearing, though apparently doing so is a bit finicky. The alternative is to have Benq replace the bearing, but out of warranty that's pricey and presumably they put a new version of the same poor-quality bearing in.


----------



## andyxoxo

andyxoxo said:


> So here's my mini-review of the BenQ W1070... (Updated 5 Dec 2013)
> 
> As an American living in the Philippines it's very frustrating to get electronics gear and when the dynamic iris on my Panasonic AE-900E went intermittently bad on me last month I was like Oh No! How can I get a new home theater projector here in this country? Luckily googling Top 10 projectors yielded the W1070 and after much searching I was able to find a distributor in Manila who carried it. But of course this being the Philippines with import duties for electronics sky high I had to shell out $1150 US for it (51,000 pesos) but at least I was able to get something useable. And it came with a 1 year warranty for the bulb and 2 year warranty for the unit so I guess I can live with that.
> 
> This is my third projector, the first being in 2007, the lowly starter-projector Benq W100 and then replacing it two years ago with the barely used Panasonic I mentioned above which I got for the same price as replacing the bulb for the much inferior W100 ($400). I don't know if the Panasonic spoiled me for projectors but I gotta say it is (was) much better or at least it was when it was working haha.
> 
> My W1070 is a newer model (manufactured July 2013), came with 1.06 firmware and the box says Revision 01-105. It also came with a different (better) backlit remote than the original W1070 did (as per reading the many professional reviews on the web). After trying out various "Best Of Image Settings" guides I can confirm that these newer revisions must have different default picture settings because following those guides screwed up my picture. The most blatant is the first step of a few of them telling you to raise Brightness up to 51 from 50. Well for my revision projector that induces shimmering grey artifacts immediately across the entire screen, most noticeably in the black bars top and bottom in a letterbox movie when looking at the image from no more than 6 feet away. Very noticeable and takes away from the blacks that this projector is already supposedly lacking.
> 
> * (5 Dec 2013 Edit: I have since done various "Best Of Image Settings" guides and just skipped that raising the brightness to 51 step and have gotten good results. All I can tell you is to compare the black bars in a letter box movie between Brightness 50 and 51, for me it's a world of difference. Steady black vs shimmering dark grey)
> 
> I am using my W1070 hooked up to my PC via 5m HDMI. I set Cinema mode as my default and left it at it's original settings (2.4 gamma). As a home theater enthusiast I am watching videos using Zoom Player media player with LAV as my splitter/decoder, madVR as my video renderer (highest settings, smooth motion on), avisynth script "LimitedSharpenFaster" as a sharpening post processor and of course Reclock. Mainly I watch videos that are encoded at 23.976 and 25 fps. With my now defunct Panasonic I had output 50hz refresh rate to the projector as it's easy to get Reclock to work properly with that Hz. Well, let me tell you that my W1070 doesn't like 50Hz refresh rate all that much. The blacks and greys got a weird shimmer to it and only setting the projector (default Cinema mode as I mentioned) to 1.6 gamma fixed the shimmer. Which is of course way too bright. Setting it back to 60Hz refresh rate immediately fixed that problem. Another problem I have with 50Hz refresh rate with this projector are panning scenes. Even with mVR smooth motion & Reclock there is more judder to the scene than at 60Hz. My for-testing-purposes panning scene is 25fps so it should have looked great with reclock and mVR smooth motion with the projector being fed 50Hz but nooope, that's not the case. So I am using the projector at it's default 1080p60 resolution & refresh rate.
> 
> *(5 Dec 2013 Edit: Still using it 60Hz refresh rate)
> 
> I had been able to post process SD material with very good results using my Panasonic with avisynth script sharpener "limitedsharpenfaster", there was not much aliasing and the SD material looked fairly good (improved upon). I gotta tell you though that I cannot use any sharpening post processor with SD material with the W1070 as it makes the image pretty bad. I have also tried the script "FineSharp" with same poor results. There is way too much aliasing and the image just looks like garbage even with the projector's sharpness level set at 0. So I have to watch SD material on the W1070 with no post-processing. Now to be fair, I don't know if the image on the Panasonic would be equally bad if it had the same high lumens ouput as this Benq does. Perhaps since the Benq is so bright it is causing all the SD artifacts to become more visible. All I know is that for me using a post-processing sharpening tool does not yield good results with this projector with SD material. Anything HD 720p and up though looks great with "LimitedSharpenFaster" so I have limited my post processing sharpener to only 720p+.
> 
> * (5 Dec 2013 Edit: Have since discovered that supersampling (increasing the strength) of my "LimitedSharperFaster" avisynth script (1.5x) (or LSFMod) yields pretty good results with SD material. I think the reason it is so poor with SD material is because the Benq is so much brighter than my old Panasonic so it's easier to see all the artifacts in the SD material. I don't have the above SD video problem anymore since I have upped the strength of my avisynth post processing script but be aware that since the Benq image is so bright you will see more "bad" video if it's not cleaned up with some strong video post processing)
> 
> Immediately using the projector you really notice how bright it is. Which is fine for a family room with the overhead or lamp lights on. But if you are using this projector in a totally darkened room as I am you will immediately notice that this thing leaks light. LEAKS A LOT OF LIGHT. ALL OVER THE PLACE. Pausing a video on a totally dark scene such as a fade out and looking around the screen and around your room you will see blocks of light on top of the screen, the bottom of the screen, to the left and right. This leakage is coming out of the lens. Then there is the second light leakage coming out of the front vent grill which blasts a ton of light out of the vent holes to the right (left if upside down). This is not a little light leakage. It is A LOT and disturbs your movie experience in a totally darkened environment. My Panasonic didn't have this (darn I guess I am spoiled, but I couldn't find a panasonic replacement in the philippines sniff). But luckily it is fixable. What I did was make a lens hood out of a mini Chips Ahoy plastic container and duct tape to prevent the light leakage around the lens. Mine just slides in the hole, the plastic sides prevent it from falling out. And for the front vent grill I just pulled off the cardboard back cover of a steno notebook, painted it black and double tape stuck it on there. I put my hand in there during usage to see how hot it was getting and it wasn't too bad. The air still has room to flow out the side(s) so I am not too worried about it.
> 
> * (5 Dec 2013 Edit: Still have it set up the same way with my makeshift lens hood and vent cover ;-) Working great. I would say at this point after using the W1070 daily for five months this light leakage issue is really the only major issue I have with the unit)
> 
> When I am not watching videos, I am surfing the net from my couch. When looking up close at the projected image and with CNN or some other text heavy site is up I can tell the image is wobbling a tad bit. When sitting 12 feet away from that 90" image though I can't see it though. Just something to be aware of. Sharpness is pretty good though. On my unit I have uniform sharpness, corner to corner even with keystone at -2 due to my unit sitting under my coffee table facing up at slight angle. Had to increase the font size though in my internet browser (opera) though so I could actually read the news in 1080p sitting 12 feet away. But that's because I was used to the huge text in 720p hehe.
> 
> * (5 Dec 2013 Edit: To be honest I don't think that the wobbling occurs anymore or at least I have never seen it sitting 12' feet away. I also still maintain uniform sharpness across the screen, corner to corner. I did have to fiddle around alot though with the focus ring to get it like that and then once the unit was in position I had to bump it a little back and forward til I was happy with focusing)
> 
> SMART-ECO what's it good for? I don't know. It does for sure make the image brighter but then it also makes your blacks brighter too but in a bad way as they certainly don't become deeper, but grayer. I certainly find no use for it in my darkened cinema room. It also made the projector much louder. ECO mode is fine though and it makes the projector barely barely audible for me and it's only sitting about 6 feet in front of me under my coffee table. And the blacks deepness level is fine for me too with default CINEMA mode in ECO.
> 
> *(5 Dec 2013 Edit: Still got it in plain Eco, no increase in fan noise is noticed since I first started using it. But have since stopped using default CINEMA mode and used a "Best of Settings" guide leaving brightness at 50 as mentioned above)
> 
> So overall, after preventing as much light leakage as I could, and setting my Hz back to 60Hz (from 50Hz) on my laptop and playing around with the picture and my media player post processing settings, I can honestly say I am pleased with the Benq W1070, pleased enough because it was the only cinema-type home projector I could actually find here in the Philippines with the throw ratio I was looking for. And for $1150 I really can't complain.
> 
> 
> The BAD (IMHO): In summary
> - Lots of light leakage coming out of the lens and the front vent grill. - YES DEFINITELY (5 Dec)
> - 50 Hz problems ; Blacks & greys squirrelly looking at 50Hz & panning scenes more judder at 50Hz (together making 50Hz unusable for me) - YUP STILL TRUE (5 Dec)
> - SMART ECO not a viable option in a dark cinema room - I STILL DON'T KNOW WHAT GOOD IT DOES (5 Dec)
> - Lamp usage hours are not calculated properly in Normal & ECO mode (as previously reported in this thread)
> - Picture shakes a bit but really can't tell from 12' away. But it does. - DELETED (5 Dec)
> - (5 Dec) I had to pay $1150 for it while ya'll got it for less than $1K haha
> 
> The GOOD (IMHO): In summary
> - Bright image and sharpness is pretty decent. Mine is sharp corner to corner
> - The beeping when the unit is turned on/off. I like it so I know I actually hit the On switch properly and that the unit is all the way off so I can turn off the power strip that it's plugged into.
> - Throw ratio pretty good. Was able to stick it in the same place as my Panasonic (8' from wall) and get same approx 90" diag image. From 12' away that's plenty big for me.
> - Affordable enough
> - (5 Dec) Eco Mode (fan) has been quiet enough for me the past 5 months
> - (5 Dec) Have noticed no bulb flickering (bulb arcing) at all (yet)
> 
> * (5 Dec Edit: So after using this projector daily for past 5 months I must say that I am much more pleased with it now than when I first got it. But it did take a steep learning curve, trial & error, and study to get it the current performance level that I am happy with. I just never had to do so much with a projector before to get it the way I want)
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/bj1x.jpg/
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/7uwr.jpg/
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/98y0.jpg/
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/ymj4.jpg/
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/2dmi.jpg/



Wow, time sure flies when you're having fun in the Philippines ;-) Been more than three years since I wrote the above mini review and ummm, everything is still exactly the same. I haven't changed one single projector setting nor did I change any of my makeshift light blockage devices. Some people had thought that my light blocking devices would cause heat related problems but nope, all is fine, and am still on the orig bulb too after 5 hours of daily use always on eco mode, 3780 hours on it. This projector has been so awesome so am having a friend bring me back a couple of spare bulbs from the states as I am sure I will need one soon after my first kaboom. Started looking into the Benq HT2050 upgrade but am thinking hopefully by the time I need to replace my W1070 there will be even newer replacements. Am really glad I found this forum all those years ago and that ya'll are still here


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Good post, glad it's brought you as much joy as it has me and my g/f. 

Only critique I'd say about your review is the part about judder at 50p. 50p or 60p will always have judder when watching 24p content, unless you use frame interpolation. Even watching 24p native content at 24p, the motion of 24 frames per second is inherently loaded with judder, right from the start (because they don't use 360 degree shutters with older cameras, which is AFAIK impossible with a physical shutter and would look quite blurry).

Dmitri Render is the best way to get rid of judder IMO with very haloing but it stopped working for me on a recent NVidia driver update. If that doesn't work SVP is good, although the haloing is really irritating to me now.

The only way to truly take advantage of DLP's inherent advantages in motion capabilities and instantaneous pixel transition times, is to use frame interpolation at 60fps. And then it truly shines. Of course some people can't stand fluid motion enhancement tech but yet they still complain about judder. This is irrational, of course. One literally can't have it both ways. Pick one: smooth motion, or judder. They are mutually exclusive, diametrically opposite goals.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Every owner of the w1070 should check out this terrific post:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...0505-benq-w1070-color-issue.html#post51293705

It shows how to delay your colour wheel in case you see any posterization effect on your projector. I certainly did when I removed my CW then put it all back together. Reducing the CW delay fixed it. Details in the thread.

Also, just coincidentally, I figured out some settings in NVidia control panel for a custom resolution which enables 72hz operation at 1080p. This is big for movie buffs and gamers alike so you get a bit of a boost and don't have to switch your refresh rate depending on what you watch (in case you were doing so). For gaming every Hz counts, and since 72hz is a multiple of 24hz, it should make movies judder-free (especially if you use interpolation which benefits from increased quality when you only interpolate 2/3 frames).

Here are the settings to add to Custom Resolution: Use Manual timings and plug in these values (tested on NVidia only but should work for AMD too).

Active pixels: 1920 1080
Front porch 40 2
Sync width 30 5
Total pixels 2080 1100
Polarity + -
Refresh rate 72hz

One more thing: Do yourself a favour and try out Dmitri Render, it's the best (halo-free) frame interpolation for PC (IMO):

http://www.dmitrirender.ru/

DmitriRender + 72hz + aligned colour wheel = I am super happy right now. Love this forum and all the helpful posts people share, even signing up to share this stuff. Awesome.


----------



## skoolpsyk

tomtastic said:


> Yeah, with that price for the bulb you could almost justify just replacing the entire projector each time instead of the bulb, lol! You can pick up a 1070 for around 500.00 now. .


If I didn't have to have a short throw version I would definitely do that! But the STs run about $1k so it's not so attractive for me.


----------



## skoolpsyk

vI M4YH3Mz Iv said:


> Know of a DIY fix for the fan bearing rattle? I'm sure mine does this after it's been on for an hour or so.


here's a thread about it: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...w1070-fan-rattle-fix-well-really-2-fixes.html

I haven't tried it; tempted but nervous. I recently switched from smarteco back to eco and the noise is much more bearable. 

It's a little less bright than smarteco but there seems to be less blooming too so I'm back to liking eco again!

EDIT: Never mind; after re-calibrating to eco I toggled back to smarteco and the image just popped so much more. I guess I'll either have to crank the volume to drown out the fan noise or attempt a fix. But I'm not even sure there is anything really wrong with my fan or it's just loud and it being a short throw that I'm just a few feet away from makes it worse for me...


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

The cheap lamp I bought is actually a champ, now that I've got it all properly set up. My projector was dim due to the reflector mirror disintegrating (cleaning product goof).

btw, in case anyone else is wondering, yeah you can hit 75hz and likely even 76hz on this projector, not just 72. Just put 2000 x 1100 in the "total pixels" line of manual timings and that's hits 75hz.

And proof that it's "real" 72 / 75:

https://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates&count=2&background=none&pps=1920


----------



## andyxoxo

RLBURNSIDE said:


> Only critique I'd say about your review is the part about judder at 50p. 50p or 60p will *always* have judder when watching 24p content, unless you use frame interpolation. Even watching 24p native content at 24p, the motion of 24 frames per second is inherently loaded with judder, right from the start (because they don't use 360 degree shutters with older cameras, which is AFAIK impossible with a physical shutter and would look quite blurry).


Please don't say "always" because it just isn't true. It really depends on the display device you are using if you will experience judder or not with 24 frames per second content. On that Panasonic projector I mentioned, I set it to 50Hz from default 60Hz and never had a judder problem. I never used smooth motion (synthetically created smoothness) turned on in MadVR nor any other smoothness software running while using this projector for three years with any content and still had no judder. This projector was just that good (it did cost new over $3K). With the Benq W1070 which is a sub $1K device I right away had judder problems in panning scenes in either 50 or 60Hz which thankfully was easily rectified by smooth motion turned on in mVR... but of course first I had to study and figure this all out. Which is why I say I was spoiled by the quality of the Panasonic because I had to solve lots of little problems with W1070 that I didn't have with the Pana. But alls well that ends well


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

I guarantee there is judder there you're just not noticing it. Consider yourself lucky! 

Once you see it, you can't un-see it. 

But it strikes me as odd, I find it extremely obvious in 99% of all 24p content I've ever seen. The only way that 24p content doesn't have any judder is if the filmmaker used 360 degree shutters (virtually unheard of since it will look super blurry) i.e. no shutter at all. Any time a shutter of any type is used, you will get judder, it's inevitable.

judder

Low framerates + shutter = more judder than higher framerates, thus more apparent.

Ironically because DLPs have no transition time between frames' colours, effectively instantaneous, that actually makes judder more apparent, because the display itself isn't introducing additional motion blur. Judder, for this reason, is harder to see on LCDs than on DLPs and plasmas, because LCDs take up to 10 ms to fully transition from black to white or vice versa (worst case scenario, which is more likely at the edges of rapidly moving objects since contrast is typically greater between distinct objects or their backgrounds, than within objects themselves).


----------



## andyxoxo

RLBURNSIDE said:


> I guarantee there is judder there you're just not noticing it. Consider yourself lucky!


Yes, very true... perhaps the Pana projector had some of its own smooth motion algorithms built in that much cheaper projectors (like this one) don't have... I betcha that explains it.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

andyxoxo said:


> This projector has been so awesome so am having a friend bring me back a couple of spare bulbs from the states as I am sure I will need one soon after my first kaboom.


The smart move here is to replace your bulb before that happens, to avoid collateral damage (which can affect other components including the colour wheel) and big messy glass cleanup after the fact.

Commercial cinemas have figured this out years ago. You do not want explosions. These bulbs are dirt cheap for the lifetime they offer. 80 bucks shipped from Amazon for 4000-5000 hours of usable lifespan is a bargain. 

I would recommend to all w1070 users to replace their bulbs at no longer than 4500 hours. It will be quite dim by then anyway and time for a freshening up anyway.

In other news, my total w1070 rebuild has been a 100% success, I had to cut a fresh mirror to replace the disintegrated one in the optical cavity and it all looks brand new now. I think I may be satisfied waiting another year with this one before upgrading after all. Then maybe true 4K JVCs will be available with laser light source and won't make me think I'm wasting my money on another 1080p-esque half-measure display. I really want a laser light source and as close to native P3 as I can get in my next projector. Until then I may rebuild this w1070 one last time, but in another case and with some other goodies thrown in 

/aside just watched the latest Underworld movie in 72hz (well, 71.928 = 23.976 x 3) mode with FI on, amazing quality, stunning really. After cleaning up the optics it's insanely sharp and with the added smoothness, quite good. 

I believe it may even be possible to get 100hz going on VGA analog input, since 75hz works at 1920x1080 with manual timings I believe 1920x810 at 96hz or 100hz has a chance of working too. (same overall bandwidth, just shy of 165mhz which is what this projector can handle). 96hz is better of course because of film cadence. I'll let you guys know if I get it working. I have a DP 1.2 to VGA adapter, which also supports 10-bit DAC, although long DP cables are super expensive which is why I haven't bought any. Long VGA cables of course are cheap but prone to interference and noise over such distances and with such high frequencies, so I'll have to test it. But the benefit of "free" 10-bit is pretty good. Then again, it should be possible to overwrite the EDID to force a 10-bit mode at 1080p60 in RGB, using manual timings again. Because if 75hz works at 8-bit in RGB, then 60hz should work at 10-bit without having to drop to 422 and things getting blurry.

I really like the idea of min-maxing this projector in its last year, to eke out every last drop of performance it can muster. 10-bit is increasingly important in UHD era since that's the native bit depth of most content. 

Then I may be able to get 1920 x 810 ultra-wide with my a-lens working, over VGA analog, in 10-bit RGB, at 96hz. Now wouldn't that be special  The 96hz part is great for games, and frame interpolated video. 144hz interpolated on my G-sync monitor is just buttery smooth so I think 96hz on my projector should be decent enough. I can't wait to try a racing game in ultra-wide 96hz.


----------



## bori

Where can I buy the lamp at a decent price?

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Amazon or ebay.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

qal1h said:


> My experience with the 1070 in a few lines:
> 
> Great projector, nice colours, bright and very good video quality, no tearing or other issues.
> 
> Few things to note, I do sometimes get the rainbow effect, only slightly noticeable, not a big issue at all.
> 
> The projector is a tad bright, i've not adjusted the settings at all but the original colour config is fine and I dont know where to start with adjusting it. We generally use it on a white wall, and the blacks aren't very deep at all.
> 
> However we got a 150" grey projector screen and the colours look brilliant, so much better than on a white wall, the blacks are now deep and overall picture quality is so much better.


Can you do me a favour? Try running the projector at 71.928 hz (using my settings above), from your PC, and tell me if that makes the rainbows disappear. 

In theory, going from 60hz to 72hz could help reduce RBE since the colour wheel speed is synced to the refresh rate. And a 20% reduction is nothing to sneeze at. It's like going from a 5X to a 6X colour wheel speed. Actually, exactly like that, since the w1070 drops to 5X at 60hz so running it at 72hz likely brings it back up to the equivalent of 6X.

I've been meaning to try painting my wall gray, although reducing the brightness doesn't actually increase the contrast AFAIK, since you're cutting both white level and black level by the same amount, so the ratio between them stays the same no matter what.


----------



## andyxoxo

RLBURNSIDE said:


> The smart move here is to replace your bulb before that happens, to avoid collateral damage (which can affect other components including the colour wheel) and big messy glass cleanup after the fact.
> 
> Commercial cinemas have figured this out years ago. You do not want explosions. These bulbs are dirt cheap for the lifetime they offer. 80 bucks shipped from Amazon for 4000-5000 hours of usable lifespan is a bargain.
> 
> I would recommend to all w1070 users to replace their bulbs at no longer than 4500 hours. It will be quite dim by then anyway and time for a freshening up anyway.


Ya, that's very good advice and I am going to take it. I have one question though... I see that bulbs with housing are sold and then also just the bulbs itself are sold. Since it seems you have taken your W1070 apart (a few times ;-) have you seen heat damage or distortion on the housing that would require (or make sense for) an owner to replace the housing & bulb together? Or after prolonged usage can we just get away with replacing only the bulb at 4500 hours? Am curious to know your recommendation for someone like me who has never had to replace the bulb yet if we can just go for the bulb or also should change the housing as well for best optical performance. Cheers


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Funny you should mention that, when my bulb exploded it cracked the glass in front in the housing and I couldn't order it separately, so I had no choice but to order a new housing. But the 80 dollar bulbs now on amazon often include the housing too, and it's convenient to have a spare. If you don't need it though, and nothing's broken, then definitely try to save 30 bucks and get just the bulb w/o the housing.


----------



## DansWife

monakh said:


> Assuming the bulb isn't bad, then yes, that's what the service manual says. I have no way to test this and neither can I test the blower to see if it is functional or not.
> 
> I took my PJ apart. It was a b*tch to keep track of all the screws. Stupid fan was almost at the tail end of the disassembly! The fan is a blower type ADDA AB5012DX-A03. It has a standard PC server type 3 pin connection. I wish I had a mainboard to test it. I ordered one on eBay for $25 from China though you can find it 30% cheaper at some wholesale Chinese stores. I just didn't have the patience to sign up and go through checkout.
> 
> I'll re-assemble the PJ in a few weeks when the new fan arrives. If this sucker works, I'll just sell it.


Thank you! I needed the blower fan part # and was not looking forward to disassembly just to get it!


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Just ordered a new 25ft VGA cable to get 444 + 10-bit native at 1080p 71.928 hz in prep for Creator's edition windows update:

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B000067SPK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

72hz is a winner on this projector, and finally I'll be able to get true 10-bit (downscaled) UHD content without using fullscreen exclusive mode or dropping to 422 chroma. 

Banding is one of the most annoying video artifacts for me and this should cut it down by a factor of four. Hopefully without much in the way of analog signal artifacts due to using a longish-run VGA cable instead of HDMI. I'm hoping the shielding and many good reviews of this cable will bear this out for FHD projector use.

According to the service manual of the w1070 the entire signal chain internally is capable of 10-bit, including via analog inputs (VGA and component). Reason I'm not using component is because there aren't any adapters out there with native 72hz guaranteed capability, from what I could find. It might work but why take the chance? I also have a DP 1.2a to VGA adapter with 10-bit DACs in case I ever upgrade to a videocard with no DVI-I connectors on it. I believe DVI is being deprecrated on many newer cards. I haven't tested if the DP adapter I bought actually does 72hz VGA output via custom resolution but it should definitely handle 10-bit 444 at 60hz at least. Although for me I really want 10-bit + 444 + 72hz or even 75hz for gaming. Every bit counts. 

These two things combined represents an effective 56 % overclock over a typical 1080p60 @ 8-bit HDMI signal. Using a VGA cable step gives us 10-bit "for free" without increasing bandwidth requirements.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

These settings work for 72hz but not 71.928hz, both direct out of my GTX 970 DVI -> 25' VGA cable and through DisplayPort 1.2a -> VGA. 

I have no real, concrete way of verifying if either actually results in a true 10-bit SDR signals via Deep Color setting in Alien Isolation, but via the DP -> VGA adapter there are no visual artifacts due to these manual timings:

1920 1080
30 2
30 5
2080 1100
+ -
72.000

(pixel clock ends up 164.7360 MHz).

Hopefully Creator's Edition on April 10th will make me a happy 72hz desktop @ 10-bit camper


----------



## zryder

RLBURNSIDE said:


> Just ordered a new 25ft VGA cable to get 444 + 10-bit native at 1080p 71.928 hz in prep for Creator's edition windows update:
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B000067SPK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 72hz is a winner on this projector, and finally I'll be able to get true 10-bit (downscaled) UHD content without using fullscreen exclusive mode or dropping to 422 chroma.
> 
> Banding is one of the most annoying video artifacts for me and this should cut it down by a factor of four. Hopefully without much in the way of analog signal artifacts due to using a longish-run VGA cable instead of HDMI. I'm hoping the shielding and many good reviews of this cable will bear this out for FHD projector use.
> 
> According to the service manual of the w1070 the entire signal chain internally is capable of 10-bit, including via analog inputs (VGA and component). Reason I'm not using component is because there aren't any adapters out there with native 72hz guaranteed capability, from what I could find. It might work but why take the chance? I also have a DP 1.2a to VGA adapter with 10-bit DACs in case I ever upgrade to a videocard with no DVI-I connectors on it. I believe DVI is being deprecrated on many newer cards. I haven't tested if the DP adapter I bought actually does 72hz VGA output via custom resolution but it should definitely handle 10-bit 444 at 60hz at least. Although for me I really want 10-bit + 444 + 72hz or even 75hz for gaming. Every bit counts.
> 
> These two things combined represents an effective 56 % overclock over a typical 1080p60 @ 8-bit HDMI signal. Using a VGA cable step gives us 10-bit "for free" without increasing bandwidth requirements.


It's very interesting to see your results with this. Maybe this is just my preconceived bias, but I am having a hard time imagining why a digital source and a digital projector shouldn't use a fully digital signal path. Does image quality change at all when you compare the 2?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

It looks just as sharp as HDMI to my eye, and certainly sharper than YCbCr in 422 which is required for HDMI to pass 10-bit to this projector.

But...I made a goof guys + gals. Overclocking the refresh rate of this projector results in skipped frames as per this test:

https://www.testufo.com/#test=frameskipping

So keep it to 60hz. This happens both on HDMI 70/72hz and VGA 70/72hz with manual / reduced timings. 

The only point in using a VGA cable is to get 10-bit colour + 444 at the same time. There is a downside though, VGA doesn't seem to handle 3D SBS signals though, so you'll have to pick. I guess everyone will just stick to 8-bit because of this but this "hack" to use VGA to get 10-bit without dropping to 422 is legit.


----------



## bori

Just replaced bulb with an Amazon bulb. Is it normal for the bulb to smell in the beginning?

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamer

bori said:


> Just replaced bulb with an Amazon bulb. Is it normal for the bulb to smell in the beginning?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


Yes. It should go away within a half hour.


----------



## grubadub

bori said:


> Just replaced bulb with an Amazon bulb. Is it normal for the bulb to smell in the beginning?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


yes, mine took a few hours of play before the smell went away


----------



## DaleNixon

Here's a question to those that have replaced their bulbs: Was there a lot of dust build-up around the bulb housing and venting area? I ask since I had a 65" DLP Sony bulb go out much earlier than expected and when I took the housing out I noticed there was a lot of dust hampering air-flow to the bulb housing. This is what I attribute to the short bulb-life of that TV.

My point is I might go into the BenQ now and clean it out so as to extend the life of my W1070's original bulb.

Thanks!


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Keeping your projector clean will reduce heat buildup and consequently lower fan noise and a cooler projector should help with bulb lifespan.

I would recommend cleaning out your projector every time you change a bulb, and change it around 4500 hours, PRIOR to it blowing up. It can be a royal pain to clean the insides of the optical path if you ever happen to get dust inside the lens itself or inside the optical cavity, but cleaning the rest of the projector with air canisters and removing baked in dust using q-tips is indeed a very smart thing to do.

Also, use SmartEco all the time, it extends bulb lifespan (even possibly more than Eco, due to having a variable bulb intensity which seems to help a ton with durability) and dynamic contrast. People who suggest otherwise are giving bad advice (IMO). SmartEco is like having a perfectly silent dynamic iris, which is a high-end projector feature. Not using it is like a bird not using its wings (either to fly or to run across the ground faster), it's a waste.


----------



## long_pn

I've tried PowerDVD 17 Ultra on W1070 and very impressed how it can upgrade 1080p images of YouTube/Movies to HDR like quality. Because I still use old settings for 1080, surely a setting matched with HDR can improve more. Anyone has such a setting for HDR on W1070 ?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Officially the w1070 only supports gamma / srgb EOTF. They take in the internal signal, and use the current gamma setting via a LUT. If one could modify this LUT for the degamma step, it should be possible to add PQ / st 2084 aka HDR10 native support.

Then you'd just need to override EDID somehow to pretend like it supports HDR10. At that point Windows 10 should detect HDR and allow you to enable it. HDR doesn't require 2160p resolution, 1080p should be fine. I'm also way more interested in HDR + WCG than I am in pseudo / fake 4K.


----------



## long_pn

RLBURNSIDE said:


> Officially the w1070 only supports gamma / srgb EOTF. They take in the internal signal, and use the current gamma setting via a LUT. If one could modify this LUT for the degamma step, it should be possible to add PQ / st 2084 aka HDR10 native support.
> 
> Then you'd just need to override EDID somehow to pretend like it supports HDR10. At that point Windows 10 should detect HDR and allow you to enable it. HDR doesn't require 2160p resolution, 1080p should be fine. I'm also way more interested in HDR + WCG than I am in pseudo / fake 4K.


You're right, that's the correct way, but maybe doing that is beyond the ability of normal users.
What about adjusting individual settings ? The contrast is one of them I think of, what else could make sense ?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

The w1070 supports a gamma of 2.8 max, so that's what would represent the most high contrast, HDR-like image. Then when watching HDR rips from a PC (or an HD Fury Linker set to 2.8) would have a relatively higher contrast and take better advantage of the 10-bits these projectors have to offer. 

I would gladly add an HDR10 LUT if I could figure out how to do that, maybe the firmware can be hacked to modify the hex values. I'll look into it. E.g. modify the LUT for the 2.8 gamma setting to correspond to the brightness levels of a PQ signal, then upload that firmware as a "1.09 DIY" version. It could look pretty decent. But for me, I want Windows to think my w1070 is a true HDR10 display, with some custom peak nits value set somewhere because the projector doesn't understand HDR metadata. Maybe that would require a "strip metadata" feature.

I asked the folks over at HD Fury if they had a product which allows one to enter a custom, 1:1 passthrough LUT, but they don't have one. That would allow arbitrary HDR curves to be converted to SDR at least. Or HDR10 to masquerade as SDR10 (without any of the actual signal values being changed at all) and then switch to the PQ decoding mode inside the projector.

But out of the box, the HD Fury Linker product I believe allows you to pick the output gamma value, so using a 2.8 value to match what the w1070 supports, and using 10-bit input, would yield the highest contrast / least banding image. No mods required (just money). The only reason I haven't bought one myself (so I could at least watch Netflix at UHD on my w1070 with 10-bit colour), is because I much prefer to watch 1080p rips (even though I am a paying Netflix customer) and use MPC-HC to view all my content with frame interpolation.


----------



## gamermwm

So I've been playing Mass Effect Andromeda via my PC on my Samsung KS8000 in HDR at 1080p/60 (GTX 1070), and I was wondering if that was possible on this projector as well? My search of the thread didn't yield anything as specific and cut and dry as I hoped, except for the fact that this projector actually does support 10bpc. 

4K is great and all, but HDR is where it's at IMO. Can I just output in 422 10bpc at 1080p/60 and go from there? Anyways, I've kind of a noob when it comes to these things, so any advice would be great thanks!

Edit: Mass Effect has an Auto Detect option for HDR, and it is not detecting capability nor outputting HDR in 422 10bpc


----------



## long_pn

RLBURNSIDE said:


> The w1070 supports a gamma of 2.8 max, so that's what would represent the most high contrast, HDR-like image. Then when watching HDR rips from a PC (or an HD Fury Linker set to 2.8) would have a relatively higher contrast and take better advantage of the 10-bits these projectors have to offer.
> 
> I would gladly add an HDR10 LUT if I could figure out how to do that, maybe the firmware can be hacked to modify the hex values. I'll look into it. E.g. modify the LUT for the 2.8 gamma setting to correspond to the brightness levels of a PQ signal, then upload that firmware as a "1.09 DIY" version. It could look pretty decent. But for me, I want Windows to think my w1070 is a true HDR10 display, with some custom peak nits value set somewhere because the projector doesn't understand HDR metadata. Maybe that would require a "strip metadata" feature.
> 
> I asked the folks over at HD Fury if they had a product which allows one to enter a custom, 1:1 passthrough LUT, but they don't have one. That would allow arbitrary HDR curves to be converted to SDR at least. Or HDR10 to masquerade as SDR10 (without any of the actual signal values being changed at all) and then switch to the PQ decoding mode inside the projector.
> 
> But out of the box, the HD Fury Linker product I believe allows you to pick the output gamma value, so using a 2.8 value to match what the w1070 supports, and using 10-bit input, would yield the highest contrast / least banding image. No mods required (just money). The only reason I haven't bought one myself (so I could at least watch Netflix at UHD on my w1070 with 10-bit colour), is because I much prefer to watch 1080p rips (even though I am a paying Netflix customer) and use MPC-HC to view all my content with frame interpolation.


I've changed the Gamma to 2.8 and HDR clips look better now. I've also tried to increase contrast but high values seemed not to make pictures better, so I ended by 60.


----------



## monakh

monakh said:


> Just wanted to check in. My second bulb went out at 3793 hours (after about 14 months). That's worse than before, I think the first bulb crossed 4000 hours (too lazy to check this thread). The small explosion was just like the one early last year. Bloody thing always shatters inside, albeit with small pieces. It's a pain removing them. Luckily, I had a spare since I knew the bulb failure was imminent. The PJ has lasted me over two years which is longer than I have kept any other projector recently. Still going on strong. I will be replacing it in a few months though I am not sure what with. There is still nothing like this baby on the market with the same price/performance ratio.


13 months and third bulb exploded at 2500 hours. I only use genuine Benq lamps. It seems the performance keeps getting worse as time goes by. This has been a great PJ for me but I think it's time to move on


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Just goes to show that BenQ uses the exact same OSRAM bulbs from those cheapie resellers on ebay.

The lifespan is a combination of randomness, and heat. Older projectors have more heat buildup due to more dust, presumably it's not 100% clean. Also, who knows what the environmental conditions of these projectors are. I suspect more bulbs explode when the room is hot than otherwise, although humidity and/or condensation can blow bulbs easily too.

Just bad luck most likely.

Even if you're moving on, you can probably recoup the cost of a 50$ lamp from china and sell the PJ used for a hundred bucks. Or maybe just give it to someone. Shame to let such a nice piece of gear not bring someone else joy, no? That's what I plan on doing with mine (although I may end up keeping it if I don't get a new PJ with 3D capability, for those times when I get the itch for 3D. Or 1080p SDR gaming). Don't forget the benefit of having a backup projector when you buy a new one, either, warranty repairs can put you out of movie watching for months. It happened to me when I had to get my w1070 repaired, or wait for a replacement bulb to arrive in the mail.


----------



## monakh

RLBURNSIDE said:


> Just goes to show that BenQ uses the exact same OSRAM bulbs from those cheapie resellers on ebay.
> 
> The lifespan is a combination of randomness, and heat. Older projectors have more heat buildup due to more dust, presumably it's not 100% clean. Also, who knows what the environmental conditions of these projectors are. I suspect more bulbs explode when the room is hot than otherwise, although humidity and/or condensation can blow bulbs easily too.
> 
> Even if you're moving on, you can probably recoup the cost of a 50$ lamp from china and sell the PJ used for a hundred bucks. Or maybe just give it to someone. Shame to let such a nice piece of gear not bring someone else joy, no?


Yeah. You're right, when I get around to it I'll pick up one of those bulbs from eBay and do a bare bulb replacement. Thankfully, I have the PF1500 as my backup PJ though it's in a different room. 

I am sure heat is the killer here. I live in the Middle East and it's worse than summer in Arizona here in the desert. 

Sent from my MIX using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Just picked up another one of these for a friend with firmware 1.08 and you think over the course of this product up to its end of life they would have fixed the HDCP handshake issue but nope looks like the ports still have seating problems....


----------



## jaggajatt

Great projector in term of value for money, had mine running for 3 years with zero complaints bright, good colors and quality of display.


----------



## MEGATURON

Has anyone notice a dark gray border on benq w1070 picture is that suppose to allign on the black border of a screen? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tomeklives

*"noise / snow" in all dark scense BenQ w1070*

Hi all

I've really enjoyed this BenQ w1070 that I've got so far, however I've noticed terrible "noise / snow" in all the dark scenes. It reminds me of the static noise of an old TV. I never noticed anything like this on my old Panasonic LCD projector.

This isn't only while watching movies, even projecting a pure black screen in Photoshop I notice it. 

Is this normal? Or is this caused by something else, like a cheap cable?

I haven't noticed a lot of results for this issue when I search for it.

Here's a link to a short video clip.

Any help in fixing this would be greatly appreciated.



https://photos.app.*******/TV0rgd68eocoJJRm2


----------



## tomeklives




----------



## jasonsong

Try a shorter cable to the projector.
It's possible or something is wrong with the image processor.


----------



## Verge2

I've owned a few DLPs and there was always noise in pitch black sections of the screen. But it wasn't super noticeable(i came from a crt so i noticed). What you are showing seems very extreme, has to be something in the video chain.


----------



## dreamer

*Cooling Frankenstein*

Came across this video and thought I'd share.






I had thought about putting a Peltier cooler on the air intake, but not simply a monstrous heatsink on the lamp module.


----------



## skoolpsyk

dreamer said:


> Came across this video and thought I'd share.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPQd_Lz_78Q
> 
> I had thought about putting a Peltier cooler on the air intake, but not simply a monstrous heatsink on the lamp module.



thanks for sharing; unfortunately I have my short throw on a stand in front of me so it wouldn't work but it's an interesting idea!


----------



## tomeklives

FYI to anyone reading this thread, I was able to fix this by adjusting the brightness and contrast until I hit the right combination and the snow was 99% gone.


----------



## wasntme

I went to start my BenQ w1070 today and every time I turned it on, the power light would blink green twice and then orange once and not power on. I then unplugged the projector and waited a minute. When I plugged it back in the power light is solid red. The Projector won't turn on. I read that it's in "Download Mode" but I wasn't able to get DLP Composer to recognize it connected via USB.

Has anyone else seen this? Unplugging and plugging back in has not fixed it either, as it remains in the same state.


----------



## dreamer

wasntme said:


> I went to start my BenQ w1070 today and every time I turned it on, the power light would blink green twice and then orange once and not power on. I then unplugged the projector and waited a minute. When I plugged it back in the power light is solid red. The Projector won't turn on. I read that it's in "Download Mode" but I wasn't able to get DLP Composer to recognize it connected via USB.
> 
> Has anyone else seen this? Unplugging and plugging back in has not fixed it either, as it remains in the same state.


I have not seen that, but do you still have a previous lamp that worked but you replaced just due to hours or dimness ? I would try swapping lamps. If you don't have a spare, buy a cheap $40 lamp from Amazon just to see if that works and to have as a spare. If a different lamp behaves the same way, then it is likely the power supply board or lamp ballast board and those are both several hundred bucks to repair.


----------



## wasntme

dreamer said:


> I have not seen that, but do you still have a previous lamp that worked but you replaced just due to hours or dimness ? I would try swapping lamps. If you don't have a spare, buy a cheap $40 lamp from Amazon just to see if that works and to have as a spare. If a different lamp behaves the same way, then it is likely the power supply board or lamp ballast board and those are both several hundred bucks to repair.


Unfortunately I don't have an old lamp. My old one exploded. I think I am going to take it a apart and see if anything is loose. If it all checks out, I might end up having to buy a new one. I got this one over 4 years ago, so it got some good use. This sucks....


----------



## dreamer

wasntme said:


> Unfortunately I don't have an old lamp. My old one exploded. I think I am going to take it a apart and see if anything is loose. If it all checks out, I might end up having to buy a new one. I got this one over 4 years ago, so it got some good use. This sucks....


Benq will charge you $65 to check it out. A $40 lamp to test with may be worth a shot. If you take it apart, what will you be looking for ?


----------



## wasntme

dreamer said:


> Benq will charge you $65 to check it out. A $40 lamp to test with may be worth a shot. If you take it apart, what will you be looking for ?


I looked for loose cables since I took it apart a couple weeks ago to clean it/replace the lamp housing (I saw nothing bad when I took it apart and had the same results when it all came back together). BenQ will charge $65 plus shipping, which kinda stinks. I couldn't expect more than that though. I think I might just bite the bullet on the HT2050.


----------



## dreamer

wasntme said:


> I looked for loose cables since I took it apart a couple weeks ago to clean it/replace the lamp housing (I saw nothing bad when I took it apart and had the same results when it all came back together). BenQ will charge $65 plus shipping, which kinda stinks. I couldn't expect more than that though. I think I might just bite the bullet on the HT2050.


If you do replace it, let me know before you just trashcan the W1070. I have a dead power supply in my W1070 and would be willing to buy it for parts. Where are you located and about how many hours were on the lamp that is in it ? A low hours lamp would be worth something to me, even if I can't find the parts I need to make mine work.


----------



## wasntme

dreamer said:


> If you do replace it, let me know before you just trashcan the W1070. I have a dead power supply in my W1070 and would be willing to buy it for parts. Where are you located and about how many hours were on the lamp that is in it ? A low hours lamp would be worth something to me, even if I can't find the parts I need to make mine work.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## bix26

I have good tip for owners. A few months back I was tinkering with settings on my HT1075. In the HDMI settings there are two settings PC and Video. When I switched to PC I could see way more shadow detail and no more clipping which always kinda bothered me. Contrast was slightly worse but not bad but that might be because my lamp has 7300 hrs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paganmoon

bix26 said:


> I have good tip for owners. A few months back I was tinkering with settings on my HT1075. In the HDMI settings there are two settings PC and Video. When I switched to PC I could see way more shadow detail and no more clipping which always kinda bothered me. Contrast was slightly worse but not bad but that might be because my lamp has 7300 hrs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's Full RGB vs Limited, PC is Full and video is Limited. The projector usually switches between them automatically depending on the signal. For instance, having a PS4 connected to it, it'll (or should) switch to PC/Full RGB when playing games, and switch to Video/Limited when playing a Blu-Ray, if you've set the setting on Automatic on both the PS4 and the Projector. 

There's a more thorough explanation here:
https://referencehometheater.com/2014/commentary/rgb-full-vs-limited/

But basically, movies and TV use Limited RGB whilst games use PC, so if you switch to PC for movies, you might not get perfect color representation.

Also 7300 hours is pretty good isn't it? I actually came into the topic to ask about the 4100 hours on my original bulb, been running Eco mode since the beginning, and was wondering if I should switch it now, as it's over the recommended lamp hours (3500 for Eco mode iirc), but it still hasn't notified me about a lamp change.


----------



## BattleAxeVR

I run my projector in full-range from my PC but then sometimes switch the HDMI mode in the projector menu from Auto to Video. Losing a bit of shadow detail, even though it's technically wrong is a good trade-off for a much improved overall image. It just looks much better to me. Go ahead, guys, try it. Try changing the HDMI input level setting on the projector back and forth and see what looks better. To me, there is just so much more pop. Especially in dark scenes. Much more contrasty, not just a little. And also try different gamma settings. 2.2 is technically correct for sRGB but for movies 2.4 is better, and even 2.6 to me can look quite good.


----------



## tomtastic

I keep mine at 2.2 gamma, image gets too dark after that for my tastes. Tried switching between auto/video but don't see any difference, leaving at auto. PC I do see difference, but seems more washed. I find the dynamic preset interesting, and switching different lamp settings, normal seems most balanced or lamp native.


----------



## Fabricator

i didn't read many of the pages here.

is there something to cut down on the fan noise ? other than a hush box.

i came from a 18db projector, dead silent. while i am getting used to the 28db, it would be nice to quiet it at least some.


----------



## JRock3x8

Fabricator said:


> i didn't read many of the pages here.
> 
> 
> 
> is there something to cut down on the fan noise ? other than a hush box.
> 
> 
> 
> i came from a 18db projector, dead silent. while i am getting used to the 28db, it would be nice to quiet it at least some.




Mine is also pretty loud. Always has been. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmidgitd

*Benq W1070 No 3D BluRay Audio*

Good Morning,

Setup: 
BenQ W1070 Projector
Denon (Non 3D Receiver)
3D Compatible HDMI Splitter
1.4 HDMI Cords
PS3/Xbox One (Updated to the latest firmware, both able to play 3D)

Wire routing:
PS3/Xbox One-->HDMI Splitter-->Projector (Video) & Receiver (Audio)


I am using the hdmi splitter because my receiver does not have 3D pass through capabilities.

The issue I'm having is that I'm getting no audio through my receiver once the 3D bluray starts playing on the ps3 or xbox one. I have audio from the game console up until I select to watch the movie, then no audio to the receiver, but the projector will still play the movie audio through its speakers. If I use my regular blu-ray player I have no issues with getting audio from my receiver and video to my projector, but my regular blu-ray player is not 3D thus why I'm using a gaming console.

Does anybody have any suggestions? I've tried several hdmi cables. The 3D disk I am trying to use is Tron Legacy 3D. I've tried going into the gaming consoles' audio settings, but I'm not seeing anything that could help.


----------



## tomtastic

Run a toslink cable for audio and switch to that in PS3 audio settings, unfortunately no HD audio that way. Might not work thru HDMI with HDCP, might need to put an HDCP passthru device in your loop.


----------



## long_pn

BattleAxeVR said:


> I run my projector in full-range from my PC but then sometimes switch the HDMI mode in the projector menu from Auto to Video. Losing a bit of shadow detail, even though it's technically wrong is a good trade-off for a much improved overall image. It just looks much better to me. Go ahead, guys, try it. Try changing the HDMI input level setting on the projector back and forth and see what looks better. To me, there is just so much more pop. Especially in dark scenes. Much more contrasty, not just a little. And also try different gamma settings. 2.2 is technically correct for sRGB but for movies 2.4 is better, and even 2.6 to me can look quite good.





tomtastic said:


> I keep mine at 2.2 gamma, image gets too dark after that for my tastes. Tried switching between auto/video but don't see any difference, leaving at auto. PC I do see difference, but seems more washed. I find the dynamic preset interesting, and switching different lamp settings, normal seems most balanced or lamp native.


I set gamma at max 2.8, crank up contrast 80-90 and let MadVR convert HDR to SDR with good settings, and 4k HDR movies look fantastic


----------



## BattleAxeVR

I'll let you guys in on a dirty secret: all "HDR" displays are to this day, still technically gamma 2.2 native displays, except DLPs which are linear but use dithering. The main question is where is the tone mapping done. If it's done on the PC, you can still benefit from an "HDR"-like signal, by as you said using MadVR to transcode PQ to Gamma 2.8 and manually set 2.8 in the projector settings to convert it back to linear appropriately.

One thing you might try for HDR content is running the projector in YUV 10-bit mode (drop to 4:2:2) to reduce banding. You could even try using the analog VGA input to get true 10-bit at RGB (equivalent to 4:4:4), but you'll have to go to fullscreen DX mode in your media player to get that. That would give you the sharpest visuals with the least banding that this projector can offer for UHD Bluray HDR content. MadVR has options to force 10-bit in fullscreen mode apps. So if you use VGA output it might be possible to keep 4:4:4.


----------



## johnnyray

I’ve had my W1070 for four years now, and other than an overheating issue that never returned after some fan cleaning, it’s been pretty problem free. I don’t watch movies on it too much, the lamp is only at 1007 hours. However, tonight I turned it on and the picture had the colors all screwed up!

There seemed to be too much red I guess, as if a component cable had one of the Y Pb or Pr cables not attached, except this is connected via HDMI, so it wasn’t that.

I clicked helplessly through the menus, trying to find something I wasn’t sure was even there to set. Finally, I turned on the Test Pattern and a black and white grid appeared. I had to back out and pull up the menu again to get back to the setting to turn the Test Pattern off and when I did that, the screen flickered a slightly pink purple color and then the picture returned, NOW with the proper colors!

Anyone else experience this? If so, any ideas what the problem is that caused it. I am afraid it may happen again out of the blue like this time. At least I was able to get it back, but it would be good to know if it is a sign of an impending problem. Thanks.


----------



## sage11x

johnnyray said:


> I’ve had my W1070 for four years now, and other than an overheating issue that never returned after some fan cleaning, it’s been pretty problem free. I don’t watch movies on it too much, the lamp is only at 1007 hours. However, tonight I turned it on and the picture had the colors all screwed up!
> 
> There seemed to be too much red I guess, as if a component cable had one of the Y Pb or Pr cables not attached, except this is connected via HDMI, so it wasn’t that.
> 
> I clicked helplessly through the menus, trying to find something I wasn’t sure was even there to set. Finally, I turned on the Test Pattern and a black and white grid appeared. I had to back out and pull up the menu again to get back to the setting to turn the Test Pattern off and when I did that, the screen flickered a slightly pink purple color and then the picture returned, NOW with the proper colors!
> 
> Anyone else experience this? If so, any ideas what the problem is that caused it. I am afraid it may happen again out of the blue like this time. At least I was able to get it back, but it would be good to know if it is a sign of an impending problem. Thanks.


Sounds like it could be a color wheel sync issue. This could be from a number of causes but the most likely is a dirty or faulty color wheel sensor.


----------



## JRock3x8

Has anyone constructed a knob for the vertical shift nub? Keeping a screwdriver by my pj is not what I would call an ideal best practice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sage11x

JRock3x8 said:


> Has anyone constructed a knob for the vertical shift nub? Keeping a screwdriver by my pj is not what I would call an ideal best practice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I think that was solved on the 1085.


----------



## Col Skinner

*Benq W1070 Exploded After Just 1800 Hours Use*

Hi All,

My Benq W1070 projector exploded last week. I have owned it for 15 months and use it a lot as its my TV, gaming screen and Chromecast display. Sadly I dont know how many lamp hours it has done as I couldn't check one its exploded. I can work out that it must be at least 1800 lamp hours on Eco mode based on minimum 4 hours per day over 15 months. 

I cleaned out the inside as glass had gone in and around the housing. I then bought a £40 replacement housing and bulb off Amazon to test that it is still working. Sadly this didnt fix the projector but I dont know if this was because it was a cheap replacement bulb or because something else caused the explosion. 

It is still within the 2 year warranty so I have sent it off to be checked and am awaiting the results. After reading various threads on this forum 1800 hours lamp life seems very low for this bulb to explode and realistically I would expect Benq to replace the bulb if this was the case (although doubt they will). Anyone else had something similiar and if so did you fork out for a genuine replacement bulb of find somewhere in the UK that sells cheaper quality bulbs? 

I really cant afford to buy a brand new projector or replacement bulb so hoping they find something else caused the explosion and send back a fully working projector.


----------



## Dave in Green

Due to manufacturing and operational variations there's no way to predict exactly how long a UHP lamp will last. Estimated lamp life is based on averages with some lasting longer and some shorter. Most slowly lose brightness until they no longer produce a bright enough image that most would find acceptable while a few pop and shatter. It's always better when they pop while the projector is still under warranty because occasionally they can cause internal damage to the projector. Cheap replacement lamps are a crap shoot. Some work OK and some are junk. The only safe and reliable replacement lamp is a genuine one that will not be cheap.


----------



## Col Skinner

Thanks David. Anyone have any thoughts on whether it is best to buy a lamp + housing or just buy the lamp to save ££?


----------



## Luis Gabriel Gerena

Hey guys!
Any of you moved to one of the affordable "4Kish" projectors yet?
Just trying to figure out if its a complete upgrade from our beloved projector. I keep reading some info on super low contrast levels from at least the BenQ. Or how about black levels..is the main thing I wish to improve plus details of course.


----------



## dreamer

Col Skinner said:


> Thanks David. Anyone have any thoughts on whether it is best to buy a lamp + housing or just buy the lamp to save ££?


Genuine lamps only come with the housing. Replacing the bulb alone is a bit more hassle, and it didn't save me money doing it that way. I was relatively happy with the CTLAMP which comes as a complete module. Not quite as bright, and I only got 2500 hours out of it, but at less than $50 it was reasonable value.

https://www.amazon.com/CTLAMP-Proje...id=1521232986&sr=8-6&keywords=benq+w1070+lamp

I think it is interesting that there is a 3-yr warranty avail for $1.37 that will supposedly send you an Amazon e-card for replacement value if they cannot fix the electronic component insured. Obviously an exploded lamp cannot be "fixed", so would Asurion send you a $50 gift card ? Unless the insurance company is bogus, such a low insurance cost would be an indicator that the product is reliable and they never expect to have to pay for a replacement.


----------



## dreamer

Col Skinner said:


> I cleaned out the inside as glass had gone in and around the housing. I then bought a £40 replacement housing and bulb off Amazon to test that it is still working. Sadly this didnt fix the projector but I dont know if this was because it was a cheap replacement bulb or because something else caused the explosion.


Bulb warranties are always very short from the projector manufacturers. Ironically, the warranty on a replace lamp is generally longer than the one the projector came with. 

When you say "it didn't fix the projector" what do you mean ? Do the lights on the control panel on top of the projector work ? Did the projector seem to start up with the replacement lamp, with fans running, but the lamp never light up ? Or did it light up and then shut down after a few minutes ?


----------



## dazz87

Lamp went out last night... I think I only got a bit over 2k hours with the original lamp. Have anyone used this lamp?
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N1LFG2R/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ADP177DAANA2Z&psc=1

Or should I go with OEM. Benq site has lamp for $199.00 where the amazon one is only $109.... Any suggestions?


----------



## SamF

dazz87 said:


> Lamp went out last night... I think I only got a bit over 2k hours with the original lamp. Have anyone used this lamp?
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N1LFG2R/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ADP177DAANA2Z&psc=1
> 
> Or should I go with OEM. Benq site has lamp for $199.00 where the amazon one is only $109.... Any suggestions?


When it comes to lamps I’d highly recommended going with the original manufacturer. Off-brand bulbs will work but generally the reviews will say that they're not as bright right from start and they don't last as long. I replaced my W1070 bulb with a BenQ bulb and for me it was worth the premium.


----------



## SamF

Also, I would highly doubt the veracity of many of the reviews of that lamp on Amazon. Some real gems here, lol:

I makes me feel very satisfied with such pleasant purchasing
By Shannonon December 4, 2017
Verified Purchase
At first, I must make confirm that this lamp I received very soon. I makes me feel very satisfied with such pleasant purchasing.
The lamp is working well with my projector and performances its great functioning.
Very happy to share with such great product.

Always believe the OEM one is the best,but I could try the replacement..
By Kim Rodanoon June 6, 2017
I spent much money on purchasing original product cause I always trust they are high qualified.
Couple days ago my bulb blew out,my friend told me that the replacement bulb from this company is reliable,durable
I would choose to purchase one for having a try. 

Suggested to others
By Amazon Customer on July 25, 2017
I make sure this is an excellent lamp I had found. I am very interested in researching such kind of product.
I could easily tell from the badness and goodness.


----------



## mooseehead

SamF said:


> Also, I would highly doubt the veracity of many of the reviews of that lamp on Amazon. Some real gems here, lol:
> 
> I makes me feel very satisfied with such pleasant purchasing
> By Shannonon December 4, 2017
> Verified Purchase
> At first, I must make confirm that this lamp I received very soon. I makes me feel very satisfied with such pleasant purchasing.
> The lamp is working well with my projector and performances its great functioning.
> Very happy to share with such great product.
> 
> Always believe the OEM one is the best,but I could try the replacement..
> By Kim Rodanoon June 6, 2017
> I spent much money on purchasing original product cause I always trust they are high qualified.
> Couple days ago my bulb blew out,my friend told me that the replacement bulb from this company is reliable,durable
> I would choose to purchase one for having a try.
> 
> Suggested to others
> By Amazon Customer on July 25, 2017
> I make sure this is an excellent lamp I had found. I am very interested in researching such kind of product.
> I could easily tell from the badness and goodness.


At $200, do you replace the bulb or get a new projector?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tibimakai

Those are some chinglish reviews. Most likely, the seller wrote them, via Google translator.


----------



## Fabricator

yeah, that stuff is laughable. and they don't even know it = good for us.


----------



## liammcn

I've bought my last two bulbs from AliExpress (and there's another on the way so I have a spare - waiting 2-3 months for a bulb when you have none is hell!).

There is the usual crap there but you can buy ones that are identical to the bulb that came with it, and I do mean identical. I made the mistake of getting the crappy copies from Amazon (UK) and after sending back the third one started looking elsewhere.

I don't know if I can name AliExpress sellers here so I won't, but you can tell from the pictures and the reviews that they are the real thing. The one on the way is the full housing, I don't know how I missed that the first two times and bought the bare bulbs :/ Be interesting to see how original the housing is as I've bought "original bulb custom housing" from the UK before and the housing didn't fit (but again the bulb was the real deal).

Anyway, just my 2c.

--Liam.


----------



## JRock3x8

So bare bulb vs bulb kit?

I need to make a decision in the next month whether to replace my 1070 bulb or buy the Optoma 4k UHD51. 

Leaning towards the latter but probably will keep the 1070 so will need to replace regardless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamer

JRock3x8 said:


> So bare bulb vs bulb kit?
> 
> I need to make a decision in the next month whether to replace my 1070 bulb or buy the Optoma 4k UHD51.
> 
> Leaning towards the latter but probably will keep the 1070 so will need to replace regardless.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the W1070 is only going to be a backup projector, just get the CTLAMP including module from Amazon for $45. I used two of them and they were fine -- not quite as bright and the first only lasted 2500 hours while the second is still fine and has about 100 hrs so far. My W1070 is now my backup for my HT2050A.


----------



## dazz87

My lamp came in today from Benq. I ended up not cheaping out and going with Benq. It was $215.00 including tax here in Cali. My original lamp blow up last week. After installing the new lamp i went to see how many hours i got from the first lamp. End up with only 3822hr. Kinda bum, cause from day one I set my 1070 to eco mode and only got 3800 even tho its rated to get 6000 hours....


----------



## tomtastic

dazz87 said:


> M End up with only *3822hr*. Kinda bum, cause from day one I set my 1070 to eco mode and only got 3800 even tho its rated to get 6000 hours....


_Only?_ That's about what I got on original bulb and a 45.00 bulb got me almost there on next bulb.


----------



## Ken McPherson

dreamer said:


> If the W1070 is only going to be a backup projector, just get the CTLAMP including module from Amazon for $45. I used two of them and they were fine -- not quite as bright and the first only lasted 2500 hours while the second is still fine and has about 100 hrs so far. My W1070 is now my backup for my HT2050A.


I had good luck with this:https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01J5FNC78/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## JRock3x8

Ken McPherson said:


> I had good luck with this:https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01J5FNC78/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


that is the exact bulb I have in my saved for later list 

still waiting for the warning message and I'm well over 3600 hours


----------



## Luis Gabriel Gerena

JRock3x8 said:


> that is the exact bulb I have in my saved for later list
> 
> still waiting for the warning message and I'm well over 3600 hours


That is pretty awesome! Good to know as I am about to sell my W1070 after 4 years with 800 hours on it. Time to say goodbye but I had a great time with this projector.


----------



## JRock3x8

Luis Gabriel Gerena said:


> That is pretty awesome! Good to know as I am about to sell my W1070 after 4 years with 800 hours on it. Time to say goodbye but I had a great time with this projector.


800 hours holy crap that's practically new.


----------



## Luis Gabriel Gerena

JRock3x8 said:


> 800 hours holy crap that's practically new.


yeah seriously I didnt realize how little I was using it lately mainly cause I was getting so used to deeper blacks and contrast from other displays that it was affecting my enjoyment of it unfortunately. Plus it was dedicated to movies only so that helped keep the hours low.


----------



## dchabby

so my projector has been getting a red light lately and shutting down. I can usually turn it back on after a short break and it will work but it is becoming more frequent.

The fan is very noisy lately as well.

Is this red light/shut down a sign of a bad fan or that the bulb is going bad/overheating ?

Im kinda leaning toward the fan since it is very noisy when it shuts down so can you just replace it ? or maybe add an external fan to blow cooler air into the projector ?

I have had the projector for about 5 years so i know the bulb is getting old so i guess it could be that too, not sure.


----------



## castlemadeofsand

Someone please help, my projector is no longer giving me an image. Im trying to play my ps4 and it just says "source detect" and nothing happens! Ive had it 1 year and 1 month so of course its just out of warranty!!! Grrrr... Never had an issue with it, havent used it in a month or so and then i try to play and it doesnt work! Tried multiple hdmi cables, both hdmi ports, my ps4 and switch which both have worked flawlessly. Im at a loss


----------



## descalabro

castlemadeofsand said:


> Someone please help, my projector is no longer giving me an image. Im trying to play my ps4 and it just says "source detect" and nothing happens! Ive had it 1 year and 1 month so of course its just out of warranty!!! Grrrr... Never had an issue with it, havent used it in a month or so and then i try to play and it doesnt work! Tried multiple hdmi cables, both hdmi ports, my ps4 and switch which both have worked flawlessly. Im at a loss


Hi,

Have you tried an input other than HDMI?


----------



## descalabro

dchabby said:


> so my projector has been getting a red light lately and shutting down. I can usually turn it back on after a short break and it will work but it is becoming more frequent.
> 
> The fan is very noisy lately as well.
> 
> Is this red light/shut down a sign of a bad fan or that the bulb is going bad/overheating ?
> 
> Im kinda leaning toward the fan since it is very noisy when it shuts down so can you just replace it ? or maybe add an external fan to blow cooler air into the projector ?
> 
> I have had the projector for about 5 years so i know the bulb is getting old so i guess it could be that too, not sure.


Which light is red? Is it 'power', 'lamp' or 'temp'?

If the fan is noisy then it's probably having a hard time spinning, and not spinning within the necessary speed interval (+/- 20% of its programmed speed), so it would probably be worth to clean or, if it's really faulty, replace that fan.


----------



## dchabby

descalabro said:


> Which light is red? Is it 'power', 'lamp' or 'temp'?
> 
> If the fan is noisy then it's probably having a hard time spinning, and not spinning within the necessary speed interval (+/- 20% of its programmed speed), so it would probably be worth to clean or, if it's really faulty, replace that fan.


Thanks - I didn't realize until after I quoted that it could have been more than 1 light so I will have to check next time it goes on.

Do we know what size fan is inside and if it easy to replace ?


----------



## descalabro

dchabby said:


> Thanks - I didn't realize until after I quoted that it could have been more than 1 light so I will have to check next time it goes on.
> 
> Do we know what size fan is inside and if it easy to replace ?


It usually goes by the model, not by the size. You have to search for that fan by the model of the projector or of the actual fan. I would first try to clean it with compressed air, and only then replace it if necessary. Removing fans is relatively simple if you're technically inclined; don't try it if you're not.


Here's the service manual, which should give you some guidance:

https://www.scribd.com/doc/208363905/Benq-W-1070-Service-Manual


----------



## dchabby

descalabro said:


> It usually goes by the model, not by the size. You have to search for that fan by the model of the projector or of the actual fan. I would first try to clean it with compressed air, and only then replace it if necessary. Removing fans is relatively simple if you're technically inclined; don't try it if you're not.
> 
> 
> Here's the service manual, which should give you some guidance:
> 
> https://www.scribd.com/doc/208363905/Benq-W-1070-Service-Manual


thanks I did manage to get most of the fans cleaned out and it seems to be working a lot better now.

one thing though - I did use some compressed air in the body of the projector and now I have spots all over the screen which I assume is dust that got into the lens or color wheel.

Is there a good/easy way of getting this cleaned up ?


----------



## DansWife

To change the color wheel on the W1070 I need to remove the two screws facing the back of the box on the housing, correct? So, use a either right angle screw driver or take the circuit board off?

I've found a replacement on ebay, based on the part # I read on the wiring (QISDA-102418672). 

Does anyone know if other color wheels fit and if so which ones? 

The used ebay item is $49 and free ship. Has anyone priced these from BenQ in Chino, CA?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## BattleAxeVR

dchabby said:


> thanks I did manage to get most of the fans cleaned out and it seems to be working a lot better now.
> 
> one thing though - I did use some compressed air in the body of the projector and now I have spots all over the screen which I assume is dust that got into the lens or color wheel.
> 
> Is there a good/easy way of getting this cleaned up ?


It's not the colour wheel the problem but the DMD now has flecks of dust on it. The optical cavity isn't actually sealed on these projectors so compressed air cans should be avoided at all costs. Tip: never hold the can upside down or fire it for too long, because liquid comes out and that is a nightmare to remove. You can first try opening up the exhaust port on the optical assembly (a small screw holding a flap to the side of the lens shift screw), and fire a couple quick blasts in there, it might work well enough.

I did the same thing and had to wipe the DMD by opening up the entire projector. It is a royal pain, trust me, because you won't know if there are new flecks on the DMD until after you close it all up again and fire it up, which can take a while. All told, it took me about a dozen times before I got it perfect with no splotches or smears on the projected image. Beware, if you walk down this path, madness and frustration awaits you. Abandon all hope ye who enter here.

You could instead try sending it in the BenQ to do it but there's no guarantee they will, even if it's under warranty. They might.


----------



## dchabby

BattleAxeVR said:


> It's not the colour wheel the problem but the DMD now has flecks of dust on it. The optical cavity isn't actually sealed on these projectors so compressed air cans should be avoided at all costs. Tip: never hold the can upside down or fire it for too long, because liquid comes out and that is a nightmare to remove. You can first try opening up the exhaust port on the optical assembly (a small screw holding a flap to the side of the lens shift screw), and fire a couple quick blasts in there, it might work well enough.
> 
> I did the same thing and had to wipe the DMD by opening up the entire projector. It is a royal pain, trust me, because you won't know if there are new flecks on the DMD until after you close it all up again and fire it up, which can take a while. All told, it took me about a dozen times before I got it perfect with no splotches or smears on the projected image. Beware, if you walk down this path, madness and frustration awaits you. Abandon all hope ye who enter here.
> 
> You could instead try sending it in the BenQ to do it but there's no guarantee they will, even if it's under warranty. They might.


BattleAxeVR - I cant thank you enough for this post !

I decided to open up my projector again and followed the owners manual as to how to take it apart properly.

But i wouldnt have know what to look for and what to do if you didnt mention the DMD.

Found the DMD with the help of the manual and wiped it clean with a cotton swab. Swabbed what i guess is the mirrors as well and also cleaned up the blower fan which i didnt get to last time.

Everything is working great now and no more spots !!

Thanks again for the post !!


----------



## BattleAxeVR

Glad to be of service my good man. Enjoy.


----------



## Fabricator

i am suprised there is no filter mod talk.


----------



## Osis1984

Hi guys, I just registered because i'm in serious need of help & I hope you guys can provide it..
Here goes:

I own a W1070+ Benq beamer and everything has been working fine for 2 years.
Just yesterday my HDMI switch broke down, so I needed to plug in everything manually. Now here's the thing: only some of my devices are displaying. 
My laptop & Playstation 4 display nothing , but the HDMI signal does light up green.
My TV box's signal switches on & off every 2 seconds.
My Raspberry Pi is the only thing that works perfectly.

I've tried many different HDMI cables (long & short) , I've tried factory resetten the beamer, i've tried unplugging the beamer for 10minutes (and also the other devices).

Now i'm out of ideas.. The only thing I found on the internet is that maybe my hdmi switch was responsible for ignoring the HDCP signal which is why everything worked ? I don't know.. 

Sigh..


----------



## Nyrad2k

liammcn said:


> I don't know if I can name AliExpress sellers here so I won't, but you can tell from the pictures and the reviews that they are the real thing.
> 
> --Liam.


Can you maybe PM me which which bulb you bought from ali express or can you point me in the right direction? My current W1070 bulp is at over 6000 hours at the moment and i notice the picture getting weaker. I think i need the full housing.

Thanks in advance


----------



## dreamer

Osis1984 said:


> Hi guys, I just registered because i'm in serious need of help & I hope you guys can provide it..
> Here goes:
> 
> I own a W1070+ Benq beamer and everything has been working fine for 2 years.
> Just yesterday my HDMI switch broke down, so I needed to plug in everything manually. Now here's the thing: only some of my devices are displaying.
> My laptop & Playstation 4 display nothing , but the HDMI signal does light up green.
> My TV box's signal switches on & off every 2 seconds.
> My Raspberry Pi is the only thing that works perfectly.
> 
> I've tried many different HDMI cables (long & short) , I've tried factory resetten the beamer, i've tried unplugging the beamer for 10minutes (and also the other devices).
> 
> Now i'm out of ideas.. The only thing I found on the internet is that maybe my hdmi switch was responsible for ignoring the HDCP signal which is why everything worked ? I don't know..
> 
> Sigh..


My Benq W1070 was bad about locking on to weak HDMI signals. I finally had to bypass my AV Receiver and buy a separate HDMI Switch which put out a stronger signal. I don't think your switch was stripping the HDCP, it just worked because it put out a stronger signal.


----------



## Osis1984

dreamer said:


> My Benq W1070 was bad about locking on to weak HDMI signals. I finally had to bypass my AV Receiver and buy a separate HDMI Switch which put out a stronger signal. I don't think your switch was stripping the HDCP, it just worked because it put out a stronger signal.


Could make sense.. I've got a new HDMI switch coming in today, so that I can test. I'll get back on this later on.

Also very strange, but I can't seem to get the 2nd HDMI (the one that supports MHL) to work.. Is there something special about this port ? Or should it just work like the first HDMI without MHL support ?
The devices that work on the first HDMI , get a signal on the MHL port , but don't display anything.


----------



## Osis1984

Osis1984 said:


> Could make sense.. I've got a new HDMI switch coming in today, so that I can test. I'll get back on this later on.
> 
> Also very strange, but I can't seem to get the 2nd HDMI (the one that supports MHL) to work.. Is there something special about this port ? Or should it just work like the first HDMI without MHL support ?
> The devices that work on the first HDMI , get a signal on the MHL port , but don't display anything.


i'm going to send it in. Still not working with a new HDMI switch.
It's sucks that it's just 2 month out of warranty ...


----------



## tibimakai

Dreamer, I have repaired the projector!!!
I have found a shorted smd capacitor(C297) on the mainboard, and a 48 pin DC/DC converter IC(PMD1000), that was not delivering the necessary voltages.
After replacing these parts, the pj booted right up.
The image it was very dull. I thought, that I need to replace the bulb, but all it needed, a good cleanup.
The image, is very nice and crisp.
Thank you again for the pj.
I don't know, why the image is rotated?


----------



## dreamer

tibimakai said:


> Dreamer, I have repaired the projector!!!
> I have found a shorted smd capacitor(C297) on the mainboard, and a 48 pin DC/DC converter IC(PMD1000), that was not delivering the necessary voltages.
> After replacing these parts, the pj booted right up.
> The image it was very dull. I thought, that I need to replace the bulb, but all it needed, a good cleanup.
> The image, is very nice and crisp.
> Thank you again for the pj.
> I don't know, why the image is rotated?


That's great ! Glad to see somebody will get some more use out of it. I am also glad I didn't waste money trying to guess and replace parts myself. No way I would have figured out what you did.


----------



## tibimakai

Yesterday I had a bad luck, the bulb blew up.
Dreamer, do you know anything about this bulb? It was the original bulb, that came with it, or it was a replacement one? It showed, a bit over 2800 hours.
Any recommendations, for a new one? I need the housing as well, the glass is cracked.
Most likely I will sell it, since I have the HT2050A now.


----------



## tibimakai

It wasn't the bulb, it was the color wheel, that blew up. Maybe, I screwed up something at the assembly?


----------



## dreamer

tibimakai said:


> It wasn't the bulb, it was the color wheel, that blew up. Maybe, I screwed up something at the assembly?


Bummer ! Seems awful coincidental to have the color wheel fail so soon after reassembly. The lamp was an inexpensive replacement lamp, not original.


----------



## tibimakai

There was a black cardboard, that was sticking upward, from the bottom of the case, and I have forgot where it suppose to go. 
I have pushed it, behind the color wheel shield(the one with the round hole). I have assumed, that it was for blocking the light.
While running it, I have noticed a light bleed through the exhaust vent, that was bothering me. It was next to the image projected on the wall, very noticeable.
I thought, that it's coming from that shield and I have pushed on it a bit, to close the gap. Than, it started to make some weird buzzing sound and than it popped.
Hey, it's my first projector repair, I'm learning. Next time, I will take pictures, before I take something apart.
$46 mistake.


----------



## JRock3x8

Just checked my lamp today. I’m at 3620 and I haven’t seen the warning message yet?

That’s over due isn’t it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamer

JRock3x8 said:


> Just checked my lamp today. I’m at 3620 and I haven’t seen the warning message yet?
> 
> That’s over due isn’t it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think so, especially if you run in SmartECO. My first W1070 lamp blew up around 3900 hours and I never got a message.


----------



## JRock3x8

I have never used eco


----------



## JackD121

Hi everyone, quick question for the experts here . So i have been using my projector on smart eco mode since the day i bought it and the lamp blew up. After i replaced the lamp with replacement i bought from benq, i noticed that the lamp life only shows 1720 hours 😞. Is there anythingn else i can do to increase lamp life other than smartECO mode ? TIA


----------



## jimmueller

My OEM bulb bulk blew out a few weeks ago. Not sure what I'm going to do... the bulb is costly, the unit is end of life, but I like that fits perfectly in it's location. It looks like the replacement BenQ short throw solution needs to be further away from the rear apartment wall for air circulation. That forces me to change from a wall mount to a ceiling mount, and I was never able to locate anything like a ceiling joist to mount eh W1070, and it'll also unacceptably reduce the image size.


----------



## JRock3x8

My bulb seems to live forever...










Although now that I said that it is guaranteed to blow today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mooseehead

jimmueller said:


> My OEM bulb bulk blew out a few weeks ago. Not sure what I'm going to do... the bulb is costly, the unit is end of life, but I like that fits perfectly in it's location. It looks like the replacement BenQ short throw solution needs to be further away from the rear apartment wall for air circulation. That forces me to change from a wall mount to a ceiling mount, and I was never able to locate anything like a ceiling joist to mount eh W1070, and it'll also unacceptably reduce the image size.


There are option for a ceiling mount. The easiest is mount the projector to square piece of 1/2 thick wood maybe that has been painted to match the ceiling. The wood should be large enough that it can be mounted to the joists. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BattleAxeVR

JRock3x8 said:


> I have never used eco


SmartEco offers a huge boost to dynamic contrast with nearly instantaneous reaction time. Plus, it boosts lamp lifetime much more than normal, so win win. I don't understand how anyone could use their DLP projectors with it off, it just looks terrible to me.


----------



## BattleAxeVR

JRock3x8 said:


> Although now that I said that it is guaranteed to blow today.


Haha. Murphy's Law.

It's probably time for me to order a new bulb too. It's always better to replace the bulb long before it's time to explode, to be safe. 

I keep expecting there to be something affordable that's worth upgrading to every year but keep getting disappointed. 

As soon as there's a 1080p DC3 projector that offers 2300:1 contrast or better, with HDR10 decoding and 4K input (HDCP 2.2 and HDMI 2.0a), with 120hz at least, then I'll jump. We're nearly there with the Acer G550 but it doesn't do HDR10 decoding so not quite. 

I also really want laser light source too, and I think 2019 will be when all this comes together. Personally I'm not all that keen on 4K DLPs if it means 700:1 contrast ratio, but I would consider it for under a grand. I'd rather 1080p HDR10 with 120hz and middling contrast than 4K HDR10 with poor contrast. Poor contrast and HDR aren't words that go well together.


----------



## BattleAxeVR

Weird, my new RTX 2080 Ti is allowing me to pass 10-bit SDR at 1080p 60 in RGB to the projector. The desktop is still in 32-bit, so still 8-bit and thus gradients don't show improvement, but I think for fullscreen media player modes playing downscaled UHD content I could probably get full 10-bit. I'll try to run some tests in fullscreen in Media Player Classic. At least SDR 10-bit UHD should show some improvement, and even 10-bit HDR, tone mapped at the PC end to Gamma 2.4 to 2.8 should show some improvement to the HDR-ness of this projector, without introducing hopefully too much banding.

Stay tuned!

By the way, the RTX 2080 Ti is totally awesome for UHD Play back using SVP. I can decode several UHD films simultaneously to 144hz on my monitor without breaking a sweat, 16^ GPU occupancy! Crazy good.


----------



## ocelittle

JRock3x8 said:


> My bulb seems to live forever...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although now that I said that it is guaranteed to blow today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, mine is over 5500. i got the warning saying I need to replace it soon, so I ordered a replacement to have on hand.


----------



## magnification

JRock3x8 said:


> My bulb seems to live forever...
> 
> Although now that I said that it is guaranteed to blow today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's waiting now for when you least expect it 

Anyway, just stopped by this thread to say I can't believe it's been three years already since buying this projector. I only put a 1000 hours on the original bulb so far. Thought I was going to be using it a lot more for gaming and such but I only ended up using it as movie nights for worthy movies. Though I have, from time to time marathoned a few nexflix series. The blu-ray player I bought for it is still kicking as well as the 4 pair of 3D glasses. I'm even more amazed at my JVC-7000V I bought way back in 2000 is still rocking. Money well spent is all I can say.


----------



## CaptainSpork

Hi guys, got a weird problem with my W1070 going on that I'd appreciate some help dealing with. I had the seemingly common issue of my bulb exploding and glass getting sucked into the central blower fan. I followed the guides available online and rebuilt the projector, clearing out any glass/dust in the process.

Since then it has worked intermittently, but will often times lose power, with ALL of the lights on it not being illuminated, as if it's not receiving power at all. i just realized that if I squeeze the chassis (top and bottom) together, then it will start receiving power again, and can often be used for multiple hours. 

When I was reassembling it, it didn't fit together quite as tightly as originally, as the plastic clips seem to have fatigued. 
Could there be some kind of chassis intrusion detection that is being triggered by the case being loose, or is it more likely a loose connection inside the projector? Any thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## kreeturez

CaptainSpork said:


> i just realized that if I squeeze the chassis (top and bottom) together, then it will start receiving power again, and can often be used for multiple hours.
> 
> 
> 
> When I was reassembling it, it didn't fit together quite as tightly as originally, as the plastic clips seem to have fatigued.
> 
> Could there be some kind of chassis intrusion detection that is being triggered by the case being loose, or is it more likely a loose connection inside the projector? Any thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated!


If memory serves (been a while since I owned this unit), it sounds like your lamp door switch isn't being depressed properly by the lamp cover.

The projector cuts power completely if the door is detected as being open: check that the prong in the lamp cover is properly pressing in the switch and hopefully you'll be sorted...


----------



## Tiguemi

*Benq 1070 shutdown*

Hi everybody
My Benq 1070 was running flawlessly when it abruptly shutdown. Now the VP doesnt start. The power button(with the power sign) stays green and the power led stays red. Everything else stays off. I had recently successfully changed the lamp and the VP run for about 50 hours before the above occured. Any help please?


----------



## argentum246

Get the dust checked on color wheel. Also google on how to access it’s service menu to check what really happened.


----------



## cychua

Getting some opinions from W1070 owners here.
I have never own a projector before but would like to try since a lot is saying projector is the best upgrade in their HT journey.

I'm currently using a LG oled C7 65".
Was waiting for the Benq W2700 to be released. But I suspect it will be going at around SGD3000 when it is released in Singapore.
So I'm thinking should I just get a used W1070 for SGD500 or to spend 6 times more on the new W2700.

My room is very small. 3m x 3.5m.
My viewing distance from the dropdown screen would be around 2.8m - 3m.

I'm planning to go on a 100" screen.
Will that be too big since the PQ is not 4k?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pennywise666

cychua said:


> Getting some opinions from W1070 owners here.
> I have never own a projector before but would like to try since a lot is saying projector is the best upgrade in their HT journey.
> 
> I'm currently using a LG oled C7 65".
> Was waiting for the Benq W2700 to be released. But I suspect it will be going at around SGD3000 when it is released in Singapore.
> So I'm thinking should I just get a used W1070 for SGD500 or to spend 6 times more on the new W2700.
> 
> My room is very small. 3m x 3.5m.
> My viewing distance from the dropdown screen would be around 2.8m - 3m.
> 
> I'm planning to go on a 100" screen.
> Will that be too big since the PQ is not 4k?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have a room just like that and i had the w1070 with a 100 inch screen from 3,5 meter distance. then i upgrated to a 120 inch screen covering almost the whole wall and that was even a better experience!
Now i have my lg oled c865 from 7 feet distance in that room instead.


----------



## cychua

pennywise666 said:


> I have a room just like that and i had the w1070 with a 100 inch screen from 3,5 meter distance. then i upgrated to a 120 inch screen covering almost the whole wall and that was even a better experience!
> Now i have my lg oled c865 from 7 feet distance in that room instead.




Thanks for sharing, mate!
Since you have owned both, may I know which one give a better movie experience to you? 100" on W1070 or oled 65C8? Taking into consideration both the size and PQ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pennywise666

cychua said:


> Thanks for sharing, mate!
> Since you have owned both, may I know which one give a better movie experience to you? 100" on W1070 or oled 65C8? Taking into consideration both the size and PQ.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I can not choose which one gives a better movie experience,because i love the size of the projectorscreen and i love the PQ of the Oled. 

The oled with 7 feet distance is too close in my face to have a movietheater experience.
It needs to be further away like the 100inch screen.
I wish i had 77 inch oled from 7 feet distance by the way.


I also have a W1080ST in the livingroom right now by the way with a 135 inch screen from 4.5m distance. Yes,it gives you a better movietheather experience, but now that i have the oled,i can see how much i miss the pure blacks and contrast on the projector.
I think i will buy a 4k laser projector in the future when the prices are lower.


----------



## cychua

Ya. The black level on oled just amazes me every single time I watch a movie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pennywise666

yeah on second thought,i dont know if i will ever buy a projector again,because it can never have such deep blacks. I just want a 120 inch oledtv in my bedroom for 2000 euro.


----------



## cychua

Haha. I wish for that too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiguemi

argentum246 said:


> Get the dust checked on color wheel. Also google on how to access it’s service menu to check what really happened.


Thanks for the reply. But how can I access the Service Menu since the VP doesn't start at all?


----------



## argentum246

Tiguemi said:


> Thanks for the reply. But how can I access the Service Menu since the VP doesn't start at all?


In that case it is better to send it to Benq.


----------



## bori

I currently have a 100 inch screen with the w1070 projector mounted 9ft away from screen. My ceiling height is around 84 inches and I want to increase the screen size to 125 inches. Is it possible in my room to do this if I move the projector back to 11 feet? How many inches does the center of the lens need to be from the ceiling coupled with an 125 inch screen? Ceiling are low so dont want to bring projector too low.


----------



## bori

bori said:


> I currently have a 100 inch screen with the w1070 projector mounted 9ft away from screen. My ceiling height is around 84 inches and I want to increase the screen size to 125 inches. Is it possible in my room to do this if I move the projector back to 11 feet? How many inches does the center of the lens need to be from the ceiling coupled with an 125 inch screen? Ceiling are low so dont want to bring projector too low.


Anyone please help. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## BleedingBlue

bori said:


> Anyone please help.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk




I think the website projector calculator should be able to assist in answering your questions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bori

BleedingBlue said:


> I think the website projector calculator should be able to assist in answering your questions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't see the ceiling distance. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomtastic

bori said:


> I currently have a 100 inch screen with the w1070 projector mounted 9ft away from screen. My ceiling height is around 84 inches and I want to increase the screen size to 125 inches. Is it possible in my room to do this if I move the projector back to 11 feet? How many inches does the center of the lens need to be from the ceiling coupled with an 125 inch screen? Ceiling are low so dont want to bring projector too low.


I have an even lower ceiling. About 78". I sit at 10' and the projector is back behind me about 15' or 16' feet. I have it set for 115" (used to be 140" but I changed screens so I can fit a motorized drop down in front of my 65" OLED).

And in seating position I am out of the projector beam but standing up, it's in the path. Bottom of my screen is about a foot off floor.


----------



## bori

tomtastic said:


> I have an even lower ceiling. About 78". I sit at 10' and the projector is back behind me about 15' or 16' feet. I have it set for 115" (used to be 140" but I changed screens so I can fit a motorized drop down in front of my 65" OLED).
> 
> 
> 
> And in seating position I am out of the projector beam but standing up, it's in the path. Bottom of my screen is about a foot off floor.


How far is the center of the projector supposed to be from the ceiling?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomtastic

bori said:


> How far is the* center of the projector* supposed to be from the ceiling?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Not sure what you mean. Are you talking about where it's mounted? It doesn't really matter because you can adjust the skew in the menu so it lines up. Measuring from the center of the projector mine's about 7" from ceiling. And yes, if I'm not thinking about it, I do bump my head on it walking past if I'm not careful but I usually remember it's there.


----------



## bori

tomtastic said:


> Not sure what you mean? Are you talking about where it's mounted? It doesn't really matter because you can adjust the skew in the menu so it lines up. Measuring from the center of the projector mine's about 7" from ceiling. And yes, if I'm not thinking about it, I do bump my head on it walking past if I'm not careful but I usually remember it's there.


That's what I mean. How far from the ceiling does it have to be?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomtastic

It's not arbitrary. But in a low ceiling environment like ours, the higher, the better so you don't bump it.


----------



## bori

tomtastic said:


> It's not arbitrary. But in a low ceiling environment like ours, the higher, the better so you don't bump it.


Right now the projector center of lens is 7 1/2 inches from the ceiling. 11 feet away from screen for 125 image. Will the lens shift work enough for this setup?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomtastic

No, won't work. You'll need to have it at 15' feet at closest, same as mine.

I went and measured mine. Actually, my screen is 125" so same as want you want.

Projector is at about 15' and back of it is almost 16'. That's the closest it will work for 125" image. Can't go any smaller with image. I have it zoomed in max for that to work where it is mounted. I had a 140" screen before and I left projector where it was and adjusted the lens out to work. But really I should move it _back_ another foot or so but I don't really want to because it will be more difficult to mount there and it might interfere with seating then.

I have a couch sitting between 8' and 11' area and the projector is at 15'-16' front/back.


----------



## tomtastic

Ok, I take that back. It might work. I actually just fiddled with it some. I can move my projector forward but not back the way it's mounted. I have it attached to a 1/2" plywood set inside a light receptacle. I was able to move it to 13' at the front and it looks like it will fill the screen there. I can't go any further forward because my HDMI cable won't reach. It's 25'. Possibly, it can go closer. It looks like I'm at just past 50% on the zoom so 11' might be doable. You'd have the zoom all the way to 0%, which is the best image quality anyway. I might try to redo my HDMI cable and see if I can get 11'. The light receptacle is long enough, I have plenty of room to move it up closer. Just need the HDMI cable to reach.


----------



## tomtastic

Ok, after some cable adjustment I was able to slide the whole thing forward almost to 11' and have everything reach. It's about 11' 1" where it is now measuring from the front of screen to front of projector. I'm zoomed out almost all the way now, so best image quality, maybe 5% zoom. Yeah, 11' will work and I'm glad you brought this up because I'd been meaning to look at my setup since I went with a smaller screen, I knew I was zoomed out quite a bit at 15'. Going to relocate power and HDMI cable another way so not as much hanging down. Only thing I can hear the fan on it a little more now because it's closer but audio should cover it up.


----------



## bori

tomtastic said:


> Ok, after some cable adjustment I was able to slide the whole thing forward almost to 11' and have everything reach. It's about 11' 1" where it is now measuring from the front of screen to front of projector. I'm zoomed out almost all the way now, so best image quality, maybe 5% zoom. Yeah, 11' will work and I'm glad you brought this up because I'd been meaning to look at my setup since I went with a smaller screen, I knew I was zoomed out quite a bit at 15'. Going to relocate power and HDMI cable another way so not as much hanging down. Only thing I can hear the fan on it a little more now because it's closer but audio should cover it up.


Yes I got mine set up yesterday to around 11' 4". Adjusted the lens shift along with zoom settings and some keystone correction. Look great now and center of projector lens is around 7" from the ceiling going to a 125" screen. 

Thank you guys for your help!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Herman Jonsson

*BENQ w1070+ no power to the blower fan*

Hi! I've been having some issues with my Benq w1070+. I took it apart and cleaned everything, but the fault remained. Turns out one of the fans (fan 1 i think, the blower one) isn't getting any power from the motherboard! I used a multimeter. I tried to run a cable from one of the other fans which seemed to work at first, but only made it run at the wrong RPM causing error. Is this a common issue that i can fix, or should i consider changing the motherboard?


----------



## magnification

pennywise666 said:


> I just want a 120 inch oledtv in my bedroom for 2000 euro.


Still too small. Once you go 200 inch, you never go back.


----------



## Tiguemi

*Benq 1070 shutdown*

Hi everybody
My Benq 1070 was running flawlessly when it abruptly shutdown. Now the VP doesnt start. The power button(with the power sign) stays green and the power led stays red. Everything else stays off. I had recently successfully changed the lamp and the VP run for about 50 hours before the above occured. Any help please?


----------



## CHIA

Just a quick check-in from a very happy W1070 owner. Purchased June 2013 and have run Smart-Eco since new.

Just installed first replacement bulb today at *6021hrs* and only replaced based on hours and concern that a bulb may explode if left longer. 

Picture, brightness and overall performance seemed perfect still, but better safe than sorry. Replaced with legit BenQ bulb, $228CAD


----------



## Purcey007

Ya bought mine in 2014 ...3 lamps later and a Darbee 500s added last year ... I really got the upgrade bug but still WOWed by this thing on 120 inch screen best $800 I have ever spent !


----------



## Adult Beverage

I'm working on switching from a 97" screen to a 110" one. Based on planned placement I will need to move the PJ back and to the left, and raise it 4 inches. While doing all the measuring/calculating I started wondering if it was time for a replacement. This W1070 is almost five years old, and I wasn't looking forward to researching all the current PJs available. I turned it on and looked closely at the image. It still looks good and only has 1,207 hours on the original bulb, so I'm just going to keep on with it.


----------



## Moosebox

Well my bulb exploded unexpectedly. I've had this projector for 4 years, very happy with it, however I didn't think the bulb was anywhere close to end of life.
Picked up a new bulb and housing and got it back up and running again. Checked how many hours I had on the old lamp, only 2300 hours.

Surprised to have the lamp explode at 2300 hours, all of which were on smartEco. Oh well, hopefully I can get another few years out of the new lamp before upgrading to 4k and better blacks.


----------



## Rick4hun

bori said:


> Anyone please help.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk





You can use "projectorcentral" calculator.


----------



## chaka2

Does anyone know if doing a factory reset will delete all the firmware updates? The 3D dlp link signal seems to have stopped working, and I thought I would try to reset the projector before considering getting it serviced.


----------



## bori

I recently started to see this on my projector. What is it and how do I fix it?










Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## pennywise666

bori said:


> I recently started to see this on my projector. What is it and how do I fix it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk



Seems like dust blobs inside the lens tunnel perhaps?
I also had that, so i RMA'd it and got it returned clean.


----------



## scoobdude

Just wanted to say I am back on my w1070 @1900 hrs. I was running a pf1500 (LED) while the youngest was growing up so I didn't have to worry about the constant on/off and such. But man this thing is so much brighter/sharper/focused across the screen. 

The other reason why I posted here is cause I am leaning towards an upgrade at some point to 4k. Really interested in the ht3550. And that projector has a black piece that partially covers the recessed lens which I read reduced light shining on the ceiling. Well I had some white gaffers tape which leaves no residue and decided to try and make my own. I grabbed a piece and slowly moved it down over the lens till I blocked the screen and then moved it up a bit. This seems to have completely eliminated that halo on the ceiling. I added a second piece on top of the first to reduce light further. 

This is not life altering but I hope it helps someone 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## KrezzyKid

*BenQ W1070 "abnormal power down" after android player shutdown*

Hello there


I am a bit baffled here


Everytime I shut down my android hdmi player (W95 TV Box) or set it to suspend my BenQ W1070 Projector 'crashes'. I can hear the speaker inside make a 'pop' and the projector is turned off instantly. That is, instead of regular standby when the power led is amber it stays green. When I power it back on I get the 90 sec red flashing lamp led. After that the projector works fine again, however the secret menu shows one more abnormal power down. 

There is no change if I attach the cable to the player directly instead of going through my AV receiver. 



Has anyone heard of such a problem? Is there a way to protect the projector from this unwanted "feature"?


----------



## tibimakai

scoobdude said:


> Just wanted to say I am back on my w1070 @1900 hrs. I was running a pf1500 (LED) while the youngest was growing up so I didn't have to worry about the constant on/off and such. But man this thing is so much brighter/sharper/focused across the screen.
> 
> The other reason why I posted here is cause I am leaning towards an upgrade at some point to 4k. Really interested in the ht3550. And that projector has a black piece that partially covers the recessed lens which I read reduced light shining on the ceiling. Well I had some white gaffers tape which leaves no residue and decided to try and make my own. I grabbed a piece and slowly moved it down over the lens till I blocked the screen and then moved it up a bit. This seems to have completely eliminated that halo on the ceiling. I added a second piece on top of the first to reduce light further.
> 
> This is not life altering but I hope it helps someone
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


A picture would help a lot.


----------



## scoobdude

As requested









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tibimakai

Thanks. I will have to try it out.


----------



## chrisgrind

KrezzyKid said:


> Everytime I shut down my android hdmi player (W95 TV Box) or set it to suspend my BenQ W1070 Projector 'crashes'. I can hear the speaker inside make a 'pop' and the projector is turned off instantly. That is, instead of regular standby when the power led is amber it stays green. When I power it back on I get the 90 sec red flashing lamp led. After that the projector works fine again, however the secret menu shows one more abnormal power down.
> 
> There is no change if I attach the cable to the player directly instead of going through my AV receiver.


I'm only spitballing since no-one else has suggested anything, but can you test:
1. a different device (eg. a dvd player) with the same cable. This should isolate if it is the device.
2. A different HDMI cable.
3. Try the W95 on a tv, does it do the same thing?

It's odd that it makes a pop sound...doesn't sound good.


----------



## weato

CHIA said:


> Just a quick check-in from a very happy W1070 owner. Purchased June 2013 and have run Smart-Eco since new.
> 
> Just installed first replacement bulb today at *6021hrs* and only replaced based on hours and concern that a bulb may explode if left longer.
> 
> Picture, brightness and overall performance seemed perfect still, but better safe than sorry. Replaced with legit BenQ bulb, $228CAD


May I ask where you purchased a legit OEM lamp for $228 CAD? I am interested but Benqdirect does not appear to ship to Canada, and I'm a bit paranoid that the lamps going for $200+ CAD are just expensive knock-offs.


----------



## CHIA

weato said:


> CHIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick check-in from a very happy W1070 owner. Purchased June 2013 and have run Smart-Eco since new.
> 
> Just installed first replacement bulb today at *6021hrs* and only replaced based on hours and concern that a bulb may explode if left longer.
> 
> Picture, brightness and overall performance seemed perfect still, but better safe than sorry. Replaced with legit BenQ bulb, $228CAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask where you purchased a legit OEM lamp for $228 CAD? I am interested but Benqdirect does not appear to ship to Canada, and I'm a bit paranoid that the lamps going for $200+ CAD are just expensive knock-offs.
Click to expand...

Yes, from here:

https://www.pc-canada.com/item/5J.J7L05.001.html


----------



## dchabby

weato said:


> May I ask where you purchased a legit OEM lamp for $228 CAD? I am interested but Benqdirect does not appear to ship to Canada, and I'm a bit paranoid that the lamps going for $200+ CAD are just expensive knock-offs.





CHIA said:


> Yes, from here:
> 
> https://www.pc-canada.com/item/5J.J7L05.001.html


Another option is Staples - https://www.staples.ca/products/123...01-replacement-lamp-for-w1070-projector-240-w

a bit more to start but there are always coupons you can use to bring that total down


----------



## BadServo

I'm hoping someone here can provide some insight into an issue that's cropped up with my w1070. I was referred here by someone on Reddit, so forgive me if this isn't the appropriate location.

I just replaced the lamp (with housing) on my BenQ W1070 projector. I've done so before with no issue. This time, upon starting the unit up after replacement, the image is displayed properly, except the the overall color will have a slight reddish tint for about 2 seconds, then shift to a bluish tint for about 2 seconds, and then greenish tint. This cycle repeats indefinitely until the projector is shut off. I don't understand how a bulb change would cause this.While doing research online, I couldn't find a reference to this exact occurrence, but it seems like color issues tend to be related to the color wheel. The old lamp did shatter (I had to remove glass from the lamp chamber) so it's possible some rogue glass smacked the wheel. During the replacement I did vaccum out and bits of glass and dust. I also fired-up the projector with the lamp missing to see if there was any obvious issue with the color wheel. It appears to spin properly at high speed, but is in a deeper housing, so I can easily tell if it might me warped.


Am I on the right track at all? If so, where could I source a reliable color wheel? Is it possible it is the lamp? If so what brand of replacement would you suggest?

For reference, I couldn't readily locate an authentic OEM part for the replacement, so I'm using an Arclyte Technologies bulb.

Any insight is appreciated. Really don't have the scratch to replace the projector this close to the holidays. Thanks.


----------



## BadServo

I more thoroughly disassembled the projector and removed/inspected the color wheel. At a glance it appears fine, but upon closer inspection, it looks like two portions of the wheel are beginning to separate. You could slide a thin sheet of paper between them. I can only assume that this is the issue.


----------



## scoobdude

Maybe it's not spinning up to speed and only being turned by the airflow. Can you put the old bulb back in?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BadServo

With the old bulb essentially having exploded, it's probably not safe to reseat it. Besides that, the wheel is definitely spinning at a rate that couldn't be accounted for by airflow alone, especially given how air appears to move through this projector.


----------



## OldSade

*BenQ W1070 - dead as a doornail*

Well. My lamp exploded the day before Christmas. And I do mean "exploded". I have yet to have a lamp in any projector burn out, they have all exploded. So, ordered the new lamp and housing, it got here yesterday. Going to sound pretty familiar soon. Replace, reinstall, power on, test patter, re-aim. Shuts down after about 3 minutes with a red lamp temp light. 

Come to find out this is almost certainly the shards of glass getting into fan #3. 9The "hidden" menu confirmed no RPM's on fan #3). Which, of course, is buried in the bottom of the projector. The clear plastic sheet dust cover over the lens housing, it actually had glass embedded in it. Some pieces were so large and hot they embedded and browned the plastic. Anyway, find this video - 



 - pretty straight forward. If a pain in the ass and more than a little disconcerting. 

Got it apart, removed the blower fan, shards of glass fell out. Spins freely, canned air touched around everything, put it back together.. no power. No lights. Nothing. Apparently I have bricked it. Tried re-installing the cover and the lamp multiple times. I even manually depressed the button the cover holds down and still nothing. The only connection I could have screwed up internally was the ribbon cable. So I took it back apart, reversed the ribbon cable and still nothing. So I give the hell up unless someone has a bright idea. I found several threads about this very problem. And no solutions posted. They just petered out as owners seemed to give up hope.

Too poor to replace the projector and I cannot fix it. So we have no TV. c'est la vie (translates as "F my life" - not really, but that's how it feels.)


----------



## rekbones

I feel your pain. It is one of the easier problems to trouble shoot if you know how to use an OHM meter. Check to make sure the interlock switch is working with a meter. If AC is getting to the PS maybe a reversed connector popped the Fuse/fuseable link in the PS. It will be soldiered in and hard to find.


----------



## OldSade

Damn. I'm afraid I don't have the equipment or any idea how to properly use it. It's annoying. I always seem to fail fixing stand alone electronics. Computers, cars, even a sewing machine, stripped down and fixed. But something like this always defeats me. Thanks for trying at least. Just not going to be in the cards for me I guess.


----------



## coderguy

I would guess you missed a connector in the re-assembly.
Have you triple checked your connectors?


----------



## asher_pa

*Benq W1070 Power Green Led Blinking*

Hi,

My Benq projector model W1070 stop work 

when i open it I saw only Green power Led Blinking (need dark place to notice that), I found few thread about that but no clear answer what can be the problem and what need to fixed \ replaced.

I believe this Power Green Led Blinking pretty common to Benq projectors 

Can someone help?


----------



## noob00224

asher_pa said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Benq projector model W1070 stop work
> 
> when i open it I saw only Green power Led Blinking (need dark place to notice that), I found few thread about that but no clear answer what can be the problem and what need to fixed \ replaced.
> 
> I believe this Power Green Led Blinking pretty common to Benq projectors
> 
> Can someone help?


Have you checked the manual?


----------



## farleyville

I recently was given another projector HT2050, so I have my old w1070. The bulb went out on it, and when I tried to replace it with a new one, It would light up, show the BenQ screen then shut back off about 10 seconds later. Not sure what is happening. The image looked good until it shut off.

Anyways, I no longer need the projector but was trying to figure out what was wrong with it so I could sell it or give it to someone else. If anyone is interested in the W1070, let me know.


----------



## pennywise666

farleyville said:


> I recently was given another projector HT2050, so I have my old w1070. The bulb went out on it, and when I tried to replace it with a new one, It would light up, show the BenQ screen then shut back off about 10 seconds later. Not sure what is happening. The image looked good until it shut off.
> 
> Anyways, I no longer need the projector but was trying to figure out what was wrong with it so I could sell it or give it to someone else. If anyone is interested in the W1070, let me know.



Maybe the fan is not spinning because it is stuck. I had that before. It goes off then.


----------



## magnification

OldSade said:


> Well. My lamp exploded the day before Christmas. And I do mean "exploded". I have yet to have a lamp in any projector burn out, they have all exploded. So, ordered the new lamp and housing, it got here yesterday. Going to sound pretty familiar soon. Replace, reinstall, power on, test patter, re-aim. Shuts down after about 3 minutes with a red lamp temp light.


May I ask how many hours you had on the bulb when it blew? Mine is getting up there. Still on the original bulb when I bought it back in 2015. Getting close to the half life of the bulb.




OldSade said:


> Damn. I'm afraid I don't have the equipment or any idea how to properly use it. It's annoying. I always seem to fail fixing stand alone electronics. Computers, cars, even a sewing machine, stripped down and fixed. But something like this always defeats me. Thanks for trying at least. Just not going to be in the cards for me I guess.


Pity I wasn't your neighbor. I would love to get you projector going again at no charge too. I'm on the opposite end of your problem. Love tinkering with things and I keep things running long past their shelf life. Maybe you could ask around see if any of your neighbors are like me.

If you would like here is the service manual for the W1070 https://www.scribd.com/doc/208363905/Benq-W-1070-Service-Manual


----------



## grubadub

just replaced my lamp and wow, it looks so good . on my 3rd lamp now. what a great projector!


----------



## MEGATURON

hello guys i have benq w1070 and it wont turn on. the power LED is red, the the temp LED is off, and the lamp LED is off. I tried opening it and check the bulb and the housing and it looks fine. Ive seen few of these problems on online forums and no one seems to have solved it yet. Does anyone know what could be the reason? If so please chime in. ty in advance.


----------



## segaxavier

MEGATURON said:


> hello guys i have benq w1070 and it wont turn on. the power LED is red, the the temp LED is off, and the lamp LED is off. I tried opening it and check the bulb and the housing and it looks fine. Ive seen few of these problems on online forums and no one seems to have solved it yet. Does anyone know what could be the reason? If so please chime in. ty in advance.


Have you tried to open it up and clean the second fan, it is just below the main motherboard. Occasionally when a bulb blows up, the fan sucks up glass and gets stuck. This is evidenced by shutdowns with the red light either immediately or after a few seconds. Otherwise you might need to replace one of the fans that may not be powering up hence the boot error. There was a description of how to decode the led, patterns for troubleshooting, somewhere on here. Good luck


----------



## MEGATURON

i opened it and the bulb is perfectly fine the fan is not turn on neither the color wheel help pls ty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dazz87

grubadub said:


> just replaced my lamp and wow, it looks so good . on my 3rd lamp now. what a great projector!


I went ahead and ordered a new bulb just to be on the safe side and will replace my 2nd bulbs that has about 3700 hrs on it. Planning on keeping my 1070 for another year or two...Most of my contents are 1080p and i could wait another year or two before moving on to a 4k projector.


----------



## Northcat2

Just installed a 3rd lamp in my 1070. I am hoping this projector lasts until a killer budget equivalent unit with a solid state light source arrives in the market.


----------



## MEGATURON

guys i need help my w1070 is not turning on i checked the bulb it seems fine. ive been searching this issue online and not lucky anyone know what could be the problem pls help ty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noob00224

MEGATURON said:


> guys i need help my w1070 is not turning on i checked the bulb it seems fine. ive been searching this issue online and not lucky anyone know what could be the problem pls help ty
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How does it manifest? Are the fans spinning?

Page 52:
https://www.projectorcentral.com/pdf/projector_manual_7265.pdf


----------



## MEGATURON

for my case the troubleshooting chart doesnt include my symptoms 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noob00224

MEGATURON said:


> for my case the troubleshooting chart doesnt include my symptoms
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But what are all of things going wrong?

Are the fans spinning?

Do you see the lamp lightning up?


----------



## MEGATURON

sry for the long reply coz of this pandemic btw yes the fan is not working i checked the bulb and it seems fine help would be nice


----------



## tomtastic

Well, I've about had it with this projector. I can no longer get signal to connect from Mac Mini to PJ. I have no problem with other sources and I have no problem with mac mini when connected to TV via same AVR. It does the whole source searching, blue screen, black screen, sometimes I get a glimpse of the image from source, but then it's gone and blue screen for awhile then finally no signal.

The only way I can get it to work is if I have the TV on and AVR set to 1 and 2 outputs but then the image from the TV shows up behind the screen, not practical. So it's been getting worse. Some days it would only take a few input switching to something else then back. Sometimes longer. Or turning off AVR or Mac Mini. Or I just unplug the HDMI from PJ. Just now I've been plugging/unplugging for an hour at least to no avail. Just get blue screen.

It's the projector for sure, but I don't understand why it doesn't like the signal from Mac mini. I guess it's time to upgrade.


----------



## AV_Integrated

tomtastic said:


> Well, I've about had it with this projector. I can no longer get signal to connect from Mac Mini to PJ. I have no problem with other sources and I have no problem with mac mini when connected to TV via same AVR. It does the whole source searching, blue screen, black screen, sometimes I get a glimpse of the image from source, but then it's gone and blue screen for awhile then finally no signal.
> 
> The only way I can get it to work is if I have the TV on and AVR set to 1 and 2 outputs but then the image from the TV shows up behind the screen, not practical. So it's been getting worse. Some days it would only take a few input switching to something else then back. Sometimes longer. Or turning off AVR or Mac Mini. Or I just unplug the HDMI from PJ. Just now I've been plugging/unplugging for an hour at least to no avail. Just get blue screen.
> 
> It's the projector for sure, but I don't understand why it doesn't like the signal from Mac mini. I guess it's time to upgrade.


It likes everything BUT the Mac Mini, so it's the projector's fault?

Try again.

Apple puts in some really strict security requirements that really screw with displays. As a commercial integrator who sees a TON of Apple products in the professional work space, we see this problem all the time. Apple computers don't like receivers, extenders, multiple displays, mismatched HDCP settings, or mismatched EDID settings. They can't handle it and don't play nicely with others.

If you connect the Mac directly to your projector, and bypass your AV receiver, does it show an image? This is a good test to see if the Mac is complaining about the receiver between the two.

But, in my experience, if everything else is working to your display, then it is the computer, not the projector, which really has an issue.

I expect it is HDCP/EDID related.

Though, you should try a short HDMI cable directly from the computer to the projector. Computers do have the highest video bandwidth of all the sources you may use, and it could just be a failing HDMI cable, or even a bad connection. Not sure what troubleshooting you've tried besides unplugging and plugging in HDMI cables over and over and over (which is bad for the connector, and the cable).


----------



## tomtastic

Well, yes, since it only had trouble with that source and that source is fine to other display. The problem is the projector can't get the signal.

Actually, I did find the problem, maybe. I finally got it to work. I replaced the HDMI cable from mini to AVR. And again, I had zero issues when output was to LG display from the same source. And also it works fine if I have both sources on at same time, in fact that was the only way I could get it to work to keep the signal last night. After replacing the cable it seemed to work fine but we'll see. I don't want to say it's fixed for sure yet until I've used it a few times. I've had this problem for some time. The whole black screen, blue screen searching, usually unplugging HDMI at projector a few times it would get the signal, might take 15mins. but it would usually get it. Until last night. I tried a number of things for over an hour and the only way it would work is with both TV and projector on which doesn't work too well with image showing thru pj screen.


----------



## kiipii

OldSade said:


> Well. My lamp exploded the day before Christmas. And I do mean "exploded". I have yet to have a lamp in any projector burn out, they have all exploded. So, ordered the new lamp and housing, it got here yesterday. Going to sound pretty familiar soon. Replace, reinstall, power on, test patter, re-aim. Shuts down after about 3 minutes with a red lamp temp light.
> 
> Come to find out this is almost certainly the shards of glass getting into fan #3. 9The "hidden" menu confirmed no RPM's on fan #3). Which, of course, is buried in the bottom of the projector. The clear plastic sheet dust cover over the lens housing, it actually had glass embedded in it. Some pieces were so large and hot they embedded and browned the plastic. Anyway, find this video - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCAGhq_QYrA&t=308s - pretty straight forward. If a pain in the ass and more than a little disconcerting.
> 
> Got it apart, removed the blower fan, shards of glass fell out. Spins freely, canned air touched around everything, put it back together.. no power. No lights. Nothing. Apparently I have bricked it. Tried re-installing the cover and the lamp multiple times. I even manually depressed the button the cover holds down and still nothing. The only connection I could have screwed up internally was the ribbon cable. So I took it back apart, reversed the ribbon cable and still nothing. So I give the hell up unless someone has a bright idea. I found several threads about this very problem. And no solutions posted. They just petered out as owners seemed to give up hope.
> 
> Too poor to replace the projector and I cannot fix it. So we have no TV. c'est la vie (translates as "F my life" - not really, but that's how it feels.)


Man, my bulb exploded about a year ago, I was paranoid about taking everything apart, taking canned air to it, etc. guess I got lucky as everything worked after I put it back together... sorry, no ideas on fixing it.


----------



## AV_Integrated

tomtastic said:


> Well, yes, since it only had trouble with that source and that source is fine to other display. The problem is the projector can't get the signal.
> 
> Actually, I did find the problem, maybe. I finally got it to work. I replaced the HDMI cable from mini to AVR. And again, I had zero issues when output was to LG display from the same source. And also it works fine if I have both sources on at same time, in fact that was the only way I could get it to work to keep the signal last night. After replacing the cable it seemed to work fine but we'll see. I don't want to say it's fixed for sure yet until I've used it a few times. I've had this problem for some time. The whole black screen, blue screen searching, usually unplugging HDMI at projector a few times it would get the signal, might take 15mins. but it would usually get it. Until last night. I tried a number of things for over an hour and the only way it would work is with both TV and projector on which doesn't work too well with image showing thru pj screen.


And what happened when you tried the other suggestions I gave you for troubleshooting?

By the way, if you go into the HDMI section of these forums and ask about troubleshooting, you will get the same list of troubleshooting recommendations. It's strongly recommended to try other cables, shorter cables, and bypass other pieces in the mix to see how that impacts the setup.

If you haven't you may also want to remove the TV from the equation (however that is setup) and remove any HDMI splitters, or perhaps move the projector to the other output of the splitter.


----------



## tomtastic

So, last couple of times I turned on and used projector with mac mini, it is still not getting signal _initially_. I still had to unplug the pj and plug back in HDMI. Then it was fine no issues. Next time I'm going to just switch inputs and see if that triggers it. It's better now with new cable, the removed cable it would only get signal when the TV was also getting signal, I'm guessing that it forced it on that way.

I know it seems odd but there is something with the PJ that it does not like the signal from mac mini. I don't have this problem with other sources to PJ nor do I have a problem with mac mini to TV.


----------



## tomtastic

Yeah, nothing rational seems to fix. It just randomly will get signal by a combination of unplugging PJ's HDMI, turning PJ off/on. Last night took about 8 unplugging/plugging for it to finally get it. Switching inputs seems to do nothing. But I'm going to try switching inputs over and over and see if it will finally get it like pulling HDMI cable over and over. It just does not like the signal from my Mac Mini, that's with HDMI cable replaced from Mini. The output cable is fine, no issues with other sources.

Oh, and the remote quit working.


----------



## niccolo

It's my impression that not using lens shift may help with image quality. That makes intuitive sense, since lens shift means shifting away from using the optimal central parts of the lens, and light passing through them perpendicularly, albeit only slightly, so I'm guessing the image quality implications are slight at worst. But assuming one has full control of where to position the projector, might as well maximize image quality, right?


But this raises a question: what is neutral? Is it at one end of the lens shift spectrum, i.e. when no lens shift is being used? Or is it in the middle of the lens shift spectrum? I'm guessing the former, but it seemed worth clarifying.


I'm raising this because I'm in the process of hanging my projector in a new space and it's relevant to the calculations of precisely where I locate it. And if I use an adjustable extension pole or a purpose-cut pipe, I can pretty precisely position the projector to use no or minimal lens shift.


On the Benq projector calculator (https://projectorcalculator.benq.com/), it specifies the lens shift spectrum as being between 105 and 115 percent of height. Does this mean 105 is neutral or at least the closest to neutral available? I think that makes logical sense, i.e. the W1070 is built with at least 5 percent of vertical lens shift but that can be pushed to 115 if needed.


----------



## tomtastic

Update, I replaced "replaced" cable with shorter cable (3ft) and that seemed to work better. Used it about 3 times and it detected signal very quickly. But last night, once again, it had trouble and I had to unplug it twice at PJ before it detected signal. I'll see what happens next time.

On PJ placement, I originally had it back about 3 feet from where it is now, with zoom on almost max, then realized that it didn't need all that and since the ceiling is so low would be better to have it as close as possible so it's now all the way forward with zero zoom, I suppose that means it's not as centered vertically, but I don't care, it just works better where it is, less chance of hitting my head on PJ when I walk by and getting in the PJ's path.


----------



## bigcat

been happy with this for years. Is there a chance I could see significantly better picture with a newer projector? Maybe a 4K projector? Which one would you recommend? Mostly for movies, Netflix 4K/hdr, prime video.


----------



## noob00224

bigcat said:


> been happy with this for years. Is there a chance I could see significantly better picture with a newer projector? Maybe a 4K projector? Which one would you recommend? Mostly for movies, Netflix 4K/hdr, prime video.


The most significant type of upgrade is contrast/black level. 

What is color of the walls?

Ambient light?

Seating distance?

Screen size and fabric?

Room size (L+l)?

Budget?

Located in North America?


----------



## DunMunro

bigcat said:


> been happy with this for years. Is there a chance I could see significantly better picture with a newer projector? Maybe a 4K projector? Which one would you recommend? Mostly for movies, Netflix 4K/hdr, prime video.


I have a W1070 and I have a UHD50. The UHD50 is a considerable upgrade when used with 4K HDR sources (I use a Panasonic UB420 and a Sony UBP-X700). Colour is better and it's much sharper. The UHD50 seems about as bright as well.


----------



## bigcat

noob00224 said:


> The most significant type of upgrade is contrast/black level.
> 
> What is color of the walls?
> 
> Ambient light?
> 
> Seating distance?
> 
> Screen size and fabric?
> 
> Room size (L+l)?
> 
> Budget?
> 
> Located in North America?


Dark walls, black room, 15+ feet seating, 120 silver ticket white vinyl 1.1 gain, less than $3k would be nice, USA


----------



## bigcat

DunMunro said:


> I have a W1070 and I have a UHD50. The UHD50 is a considerable upgrade when used with 4K HDR sources (I use a Panasonic UB420 and a Sony UBP-X700). Colour is better and it's much sharper. The UHD50 seems about as bright as well.


Thanks. The uhd50 is a 2018 model, is that still a good bang for the buck or are there newer models? Amazon shows a uhd30 as a 2020 model with more lumens wondering if that’d be better?


----------



## DunMunro

bigcat said:


> Thanks. The uhd50 is a 2018 model, is that still a good bang for the buck or are there newer models? Amazon shows a uhd30 as a 2020 model with more lumens wondering if that’d be better?


I've no doubt that there are better models available, such as the HT3550, but the UHD50 is an RGBRGB colour wheel projector, similar to the W1070 and is still a nice upgrade from a W1070, IMHE, and it has a very similar throw range and vertical image shift. The UHd30 is similar to the UHD50X and is a high brightness projector, optimized for gaming, but has a 1.1x zoom, with a much longer throw than the W1070 and no image shift. Based upon my experience with a Viewsonic PX-747-4K:

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/199-...10-viewsonic-4k-px747-750-a.html#post58093360
(also see additional posts in the above thread)

, the UHD30 could probably work well, on a very large grey screen but it's intended market is not the same as the W1070 (which the UHD50/HT3550 is).


----------



## noob00224

bigcat said:


> Dark walls, black room, 15+ feet seating, 120 silver ticket white vinyl 1.1 gain, less than $3k would be nice, USA


That screen is relatively small for that seating distance, but it's ultimately up to the user.

What about the ceiling?

A room with dark reflective surfaces will make possible the use of a good contrast/black level model, which is the single most important aspect in picture quality.

4K DLPs have very poor contrast and elevated black level, and most content (generally speaking) is dark:
http://projectiondream.com/en/movie-brightness-adl-contrast-measurements/
_90% of all movie pictures have a brightness below 20% (ADL=% of white)
80% of all movie pictures have a brightness below 13%
50% of all movie pictures have a brightness below 5%
The average brightness/ADL of all analyzed movies is 8%_

4K DLPs native contrast is 500-1000:1, with dynamic 2000-3000:1 roughly. Some with an iris can get up to ~3000:1 like the HT3550 and 5000-6000:1 for the HT5550:1.

Something like the Epson 5050UB has 4000-5000:1 native and 37 000:1 dynamic. 

UHD30 and other similar projectors are for gaming or living room with ambient light for sports and similar broadcasts. They don't have RGBRGB color wheels. They gain brightness but sacrifice everything else. Not recommended for your setup. Poor picture quality. 
Also the lumen claims is BS. The UHD50x which is almost identical to the UHD30 has somewhere ~1200 lumens.

The Epson would be best for your setup. While DLPs are more sharp, unless the screen is overly large or seating too close, (like 137" from 7') sharpness and pixel fill will not be an issue with the Epson.

5050UB covers ~87% DCI P3 color spectrum, ~84% for the HT3550, can't remember with the HT5550 , but probably similar. All of them have a filter which enables 100% coverage but reduces light output by 30-40% for the Benqs and 50% for the Epson. The Epson however is brighter and is usable with the filter, while the Benqs are dimmer and not usable for screens over 100". There is some room for personal preference, but the filter reduces lumens to much with the Benqs.

The Epson is also better if the screen would be larger, since it's brighter. Also has lower lag if it will be used for gaming.

For the current setup and uses there no advantage that the Benqs or any DLP will have over the 5050UB. If the 5050 is too expensive, look at the Epson HC3800. Still better in the black level, which as I mentioned is very important.

DLP has better motion handling than 3LCD (Epson), but 3LCD is still good. The video below shows a HT3550 DLP on the left (50ms) and Epson HC3800 (25ms) right, on an 133" white screen:


----------



## Grabbit

I think my W1070 is on it's way out. The lamp keeps shutting off and I've swapped out the bulb a few times and keep getting the same scenario. The projector shuts off abruptly and the red Lamp light is illuminated. This has happened with two brand new bulbs and with the original OEM bulb I kept for back up... Its over 6 years old and has been used almost daily during that time. Any ideas or is it time to shop for a new projector?

If it is time for a new projector any thoughts on a comparable replacement? I've looked at the ViewSonic PX700HD, Optoma HD146x or the BenQ TH585. I'm not sure i'd see the benefits of going with a 4k unit. My W1070 is only hooked up to an Xfinity X1 box and an old PS3 for BlueRay and I dont think either support 4k. This is mostly used for viewing television or streaming in a family room (some ambient light) with a dedicated projector screen and about 12ft between the screen and ceiling mount.


----------



## noob00224

Grabbit said:


> I think my W1070 is on it's way out. The lamp keeps shutting off and I've swapped out the bulb a few times and keep getting the same scenario. The projector shuts off abruptly and the red Lamp light is illuminated. This has happened with two brand new bulbs and with the original OEM bulb I kept for back up... Its over 6 years old and has been used almost daily during that time. Any ideas or is it time to shop for a new projector?
> 
> If it is time for a new projector any thoughts on a comparable replacement? I've looked at the ViewSonic PX700HD, Optoma HD146x or the BenQ TH585. I'm not sure i'd see the benefits of going with a 4k unit. My W1070 is only hooked up to an Xfinity X1 box and an old PS3 for BlueRay and I dont think either support 4k. This is mostly used for viewing television or streaming in a family room (some ambient light) with a dedicated projector screen and about 12ft between the screen and ceiling mount.


Is the lamp LED flashing or stays red?

Might be worth trying to clean the contacts:


Jon S said:


> You might want to remove the lamps and clean the contacts on the lamp and projector. I had this problem on my JVC RS-1. It appears the contacts oxidize in the high heat and the lamp will start to flicker. After I cleaned the contacts, the flickering went away....
> 
> 
> I used DeOxit....


How large is the screen and what fabric?


----------



## Grabbit

noob00224 said:


> Is the lamp LED flashing or stays red?
> 
> Might be worth trying to clean the contacts:


The lamp LED stays red. I'll check the contacts.


----------



## noob00224

Grabbit said:


> The lamp LED stays red. I'll check the contacts.


So how large is the screen and what fabric?


----------



## kiipii

*Weird display issue on BenQ W1070*

Hi All, After doing movie night with some neighbors outdoors, two odd marks appeared on the display. I've cleaned the lens, opened it up and blasted with canned air, but an faint black mark and extra light blob still remain (see first two images). Not super noticeable in most scenes (other images), but still annoying.

Any ideas what this might be? I'd like to fix it before I sell this as I just upgraded as well. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bdht

Dust is directly on the dmd, theres a small cover you have to open and hit with an electric duster and a vacuum. Then afterwards it would be prudent to put nylon mesh over the intake fans and vacuum them monthly.
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-d...080st-how-remove-dust-blobs.html#post40651930


----------



## tomtastic

Every time I think I have this signal problem figured out, I realize I don't. I think the PJ has trouble finding the signal. Seems to be getting worse. I usually have to unplug/plug the PJ in no less than 50 times to get it to work and randomly I've had it work by unplugging it only once. Doesn't make any difference if it's HDMI 1 or 2. I've tried both. Just can't get a signal from Mac Mini. PJ has very weak signal detection. Will be upgrading at some point. Other than this issue it was a nice PJ with great 3D performance. But I'm usually staring at a blue screen for 30 mins at least. Right now I've wasted about 30 mins and still a blue screen. Works fine if I have the AVR set to output both PJ and TV at same time, so long as I don't turn tv off, but then I can see the image thru the PJ screen. As soon as I turn TV off, I lose signal on PJ. Makes no sense.


----------



## scoobdude

Bypass the receiver and see if it works different

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bdht

tomtastic said:


> Every time I think I have this signal problem figured out, I realize I don't. I think the PJ has trouble finding the signal. Seems to be getting worse. I usually have to unplug/plug the PJ in no less than 50 times to get it to work and randomly I've had it work by unplugging it only once. Doesn't make any difference if it's HDMI 1 or 2. I've tried both. Just can't get a signal from Mac Mini. PJ has very weak signal detection. Will be upgrading at some point. Other than this issue it was a nice PJ with great 3D performance. But I'm usually staring at a blue screen for 30 mins at least. Right now I've wasted about 30 mins and still a blue screen. Works fine if I have the AVR set to output both PJ and TV at same time, so long as I don't turn tv off, but then I can see the image thru the PJ screen. As soon as I turn TV off, I lose signal on PJ. Makes no sense.


whuh... weird. What's the tv? It could be an hdcp2.2 issue, you would need an edid emulator if that's the case. I would ask how long the hdmi run is to the projector, sometimes using hdbaset ethernet/fiber optic hdmi extenders can help. But if you get a signal with the tv on I think maybe it's an edid/hdcp issue.


----------



## tomtastic

HDMI to PJ is 25', can't use any shorter and I don't have problems with that cable with every other source. Sometimes I do have issues with a kdlinks box when switching to framepacking 3D, but not always. And of course I have no problems with any sources when running to TV but it's a different HDMI cable from output 2 on AVR.

HDMI is 2.0 at receiver, so has older HDCP, cables all high speed. I will try bypassing avr and see what it does. This last time I had to reboot Mac Mini to get it to work. Before that I tried turning on BD player and it detected it just fine same with KDLinks, back to Mac Mini and nothing. I don't know why but it doesn't like Mac Mini.

It does blue screen/source searching, black screen shows a signal but it's not 1080 60, usually it's a lower resolution I don't know why, back to blue screen/source searching then it gets stuck and stays like that. Seems like handshake issue, but I don't see why it can't get the signal. I've tried different methods of turning things on. Projector first, projector last. I may have to just restart Mac Mini every time which doesn't seem right but it seems to be only consistent way to get it to work.


----------



## MEGATURON

nothing happens evertime i press the button no fan no light. tried unplugged for 15 mins 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roentgen21

Hi guys! Since I've upgraded to 1.08 version, the HDMI output to 1080p does not work properly. How can I downgrade to previous 1.06 or 1.07? Where can I find the files? thx


----------



## mooseehead

Just started getting the message that it's time to replace the bulb. More then 5500 hours on bulb.

Can anyone recommend a place to get a good quality replacement bulb?

Located in US.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DCMlover

Has anyone seen a major improvement when using a dedicated theater room? Totally light controlled with a screen?


----------



## AV_Integrated

DCMlover said:


> Has anyone seen a major improvement when using a dedicated theater room? Totally light controlled with a screen?


I would think that anyone who has made a switch from light walls to dark has seen an improvement. It can be quite significant depending on what you are coming from. But, it is, very much. all relative.

A dark room with white walls is different than a somewhat lit room with dark walls. Or a somewhat lit room with light walls. Things like light carpet vs. dark carpet can make a difference to the overall experience. You think that light carpet in your room isn't a pretty significant reflection point? Of course it is! But, your secondary reflectors are dark, so it will minimize impact.

But, at the end of the day, the darker the room, the better the projector will look. Take it to near blackout conditions everywhere, and you get the best possible image.

I certainly notice a difference as I went darker in my space with my w1070.


----------



## Mani4

@mooseehead , I bought a bulb only from amazon and the bulb has 2000+ hrs without issues. If you can change the bulb only, then I'd suggest buying it off Amazon (AWO Original Projector Lamp Bulb 5J.J7L05.001 / 5J.J9H05.001 / 5J.J9E05.001 / 5J.J6E05.001 for BenQ W1070). https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01J5FNC78/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 .
With amazon, you have an excellent return policy. I did get a bad piece initially but got it exchanged for a new replacement. Read my review here (Update: Replacement lamp is as good as original -Great Seller)


----------



## mooseehead

Mani4 said:


> @mooseehead , I bought a bulb only from amazon and the bulb has 2000+ hrs without issues. If you can change the bulb only, then I'd suggest buying it off Amazon (AWO Original Projector Lamp Bulb 5J.J7L05.001 / 5J.J9H05.001 / 5J.J9E05.001 / 5J.J6E05.001 for BenQ W1070). https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01J5FNC78/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 .
> With amazon, you have an excellent return policy. I did get a bad piece initially but got it exchanged for a new replacement. Read my review here (Update: Replacement lamp is as good as original -Great Seller)


Any reason to replace the housing or just the bulb? Housing and bulb is only $30 more then bulb only.
I have over 5500 hours on bulb. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mani4

mooseehead said:


> Any reason to replace the housing or just the bulb? Housing and bulb is only $30 more then bulb only.
> I have over 5500 hours on bulb.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


At that time, bulb+housing was more than double the cost. Also, I can only tell you about what I've used. 
With Housing, it is plug & play; with the bulb, needs more work.


----------



## nxsfan

I replaced my original bulb at around 7,500 hours, even though the picture was looking good. I bought an OEM replacement bulb for $250 (which stung a little). While I was replacing the bulb I decided to clean the projector including the color wheel (I pushed the wheel around gently with a Q-tip while wiping the surface). Unfortunately I ended up with a dust blob right by the border of viewable picture (not a big deal).

I think poking around the color wheel (or maybe just moving around the projector) caused problems. After about ~2,000 hours on the new bulb I noticed some strange posterization on animated content. After a hundred more hours or so I started seeing intermittent flashing colors where I could occasionally hear the color wheel spinning up and down. About 50 hours more and the color wheel failed completely and would only work for about 10 mins before stopping and the projector would shut off.

All my other gear is 4K ready so I saw this as a good excuse to upgrade to a 4K projector but I just could not find an ideal replacement in the $2000 or less price range. After a couple of weeks of searching I came to the conclusion that it would be best to try and get a few more years out of the w1070 until we (hopefully) have some better 4K options (affordable laser light source, good daytime performance, small chassis, low latency).

I decided to try and replace the color wheel using a $40 part from Amazon (with Prime shipping). To my surprise replacing the color wheel was easy and the process went smoothly, despite the fact that you have to tear down nearly the whole projector. If you are in a similar position to me, I'd encourage you to give it a shot. I also cleaned all the fans and removed most of the dust in the case.

After reassembly I found I had even more dust blobs (now centrally located in the picture) so I disassembled the whole thing again to clean the DMD. Amazingly once this was done the projector was functioning perfectly again. Fingers crossed I can get another 5000+ hours out of it.

UPDATE: I don't want to bump this thread but I did want to note this. After my 2nd bulb blew at 4,500 hours I popped my original bulb back in and since then I've put another 1,000 hours on it - so the original bulb is currently at ~8,500 hours!


----------



## kutzon

I honestly don't get how you are able to squeeze that many hours out of this lamp! My W2000 has the same lamp, I'm on my second lamp and both started flickering in Economic Mode at around 1500 hours. With some scenes there is flickering even in SmartEco mode.


----------



## Tangled Cable

mooseehead said:


> Just started getting the message that it's time to replace the bulb. More then 5500 hours on bulb.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a place to get a good quality replacement bulb?
> 
> Located in US.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Bought an unofficial replacement off Amazon at least a year ago and it's been fine for me. I'll see if I can track down the seller for you.


----------



## Mani4

So after 8+ years of owning the W1070, I decided to update the firmware. Everytime I would start watching netflix, it would cause the projector to loose the source and spend about 5+ seconds finding the source again. I was still on the original 1.02 fw. Updated to the latest 1.08. Took about 10 minutes using a laptop and usb cable and everything went smoothly. Happy I finally upgraded, the input recognition is extremetly fast and Netflix issue now is like a quarter second blip. There are other improvements as well in terms of cooling, performance. Hopefully, the projector can last for a couple more years before a decent 4k projector is available.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## DeepPurpleFan

Bump. I've been playing around with the RGB quantization on the PC running my W1070, had the AMD driver set for limited 16-235 and black levels tuned in just fine, but the projector was on HDMI setting - PC mode, which is supposed to be for 0-255. If I change to full range in the driver, I can re-tune the black levels, but the odd thing is that "HDMI settings" seemingly has no effect at all - for auto, pc signal, video signal they are all the same. I'm guessing it can tell it's on a PC and forcing 0-255? To get full black with it set to 'limited' in the driver, brightness needs to be around 47-48, whereas with 'full' in driver brightness is 50-51 for black. With 48 brightness and 'full' in driver, blacks are crushed. If I'm sending it a '16' that is supposed to be full black with 'limited', then brightness has to be lower to display it properly...??

Firmware 1.05 iirc.


----------

